# BEST SOUND VALUE THREAD- ChiFi & portable audio bargain, best IEM, DAC-AMP, dongles list, etc



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 2, 2022)

_Hi Headfiers and budget minded audiophile! This thread is open to anybody that seek the highest sound value possible. Please share your serious discoveries and avoid hyping mediocre IEM. For example, an IEM that need to be EQ to sound good isn't worth the attention. 
A great IEM should pass test of time, so their plenty of exceptional earphones still hiding in the shadow of over hyped ones. To judge greatness of an IEM, we most be extremely critical about it's TECHNICAL talent because this is the so called ''benefit return'' audiophile seek in kilobucks TOTL earphones. Sure, if tonality is disastrous, it's a pass, but we can find perfect tonality even in sub-20$ price range.

This is why i decide to work on a more severe BEST BUDGET IEM list. The old one was full of IEM that aren't for sale anymore....it was too permissive too. So...._

*THIS LIST* only include the *BEST* *VALUE Earphones* I personally test and find excellent for their price from the more than 200 iem I’ve tested.
As well, it will be limited to sub-500$ price range and will be regularly updated.
I decide to take a more severe approach that favorise exceptional audio quality over decent sounding quantity. The goal is to only put what stand appart in term of *AUDIOPHILE SOUND VALUE*. While this can seem subjective, my experience is concentrate on this highest sound benefit quest since 10 years so i’m very aware and sensible about this type of value. Sure, this is subjective to some part, but I try my best to forget my personal tuning preference taste and focus on critical listening; grumpy, no bs way.


*You can press on the earphones name to read full review when available. (warning, this list will be drastically update in end of 2022!)*


_*About scoring:


Tone*=Tonal balance cohesion & Individual tone-timbre of instruments
*Tech*= Technicalities like attack speed-sustain-decay, resolution, precision, imaging, dynamic(etc)
*V*=*Value* which take the price in account and *A*=*Absolute* which doesn’t take the price into account.
*SoundSig*= Soundsignature. Overall kind of sound it delivers.


*——-*_
_*1-30$*_


*-SONY MH750 (1DD)-*
_*Tone :*_ 8/10
*Tech: V=*7.5/10       *A*=6.5
_*SoundSig :* _Harman Balanced U shape with boosted sub bass recessed upper treble


*-KZ EDX (1DD)-*
_*Tone :* _7.6/10
_*Tech : V=*8_/10          *A*=6.6/10
*SoundSig : *Bright W shape with upper mids boost


*-EZAUDIO ED4 (1DD)-
Tone :* 7.5/10
*Tech:* *V*=8.2/10         *A*=7/10
*SoundSig :* Neutral to slight W shape with treble boost


*-FINAL E1000 (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 8.5/10
*Tech:   * *V*=8.2/10          *A*=7.5/10
*SoundSig :* Neutral to warm W shape with mids boost


*-**** **** (1DD+1BA+1piezo driver)-
Tone:     *7.4/10
*Tech:     V=*9.5/10*            A=*7.8/10
*Soundsig: *Vivid L shape to W shape with boosted sub bass-mids-upper treble, and unique holographic imaging.

*-URBANFUNU HYBRID (1DD+1BA)-
Tone:* 7.8/10
*Tech: * V=8.8/10                 A=7.5/10
*Timbre:* Realist, transparent, a bit cold-liquid and thin.
*Soundsig:* Crisp W shape, clean, airy, sparkly with sub bass and upper treble boost.

*-HIFIMAN RE400 (single micro-DD, 20-40$ now)
Tone:* 7.8/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.5/10         *A=*7.5/10
*Soundsig:* Bright neutral with light bass and boosted upper mids and treble.

*-KZ ZS10PRO (1DD+4BA)-*
*Tone:    *7.4/10
*Tech: * *V*=8.8/10            * A*=7.5/10
*Soundsig:* Agressive W to V shape with boosted mid bass, slightly recessed mids, fowards analytical treble. Bright, fowards, punchy, fun tuning with in your face micro-details.

*-CCA C10 (1DD+4BA)-*
*Tone:* 7.6/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.8/10               *A=*7.5/10
*Timbre:* Warmish-fuzzy-grainy.
*Soundsig:* Practically a slightly warmer ZS10PRO with fuller mids and more relaxed upper treble, still brightish W shape.


*-TANCHJIM TANYA (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 8.4/10
*Tech :* *V=*7.5/10         *A*=7/10
*SoundSig :* Harman W shape with sub bass boost and upper highs boost


*-KBEAR KB04 (1DD+1BA)-*
*Tone :* 7.6/10
*Tech :* *V*=8.5/10         *A=*7.5/10
*SoundSig :*Crisp bright balanced W shape with boosted bass+lower&upper treble


*-KBEAR LARK (1DD+1BA)-
Tone :* 7.5/10
*Tech :* *V=*7.8/10         *A=*7/10
*SoundSig :* Warmish W shape to U shape with very boosted bass


*-BLON BL-03 (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 8.2/10
*Tech :* *V=*8.2/10         * A=*7.5/10
*SoundSig :* Warmish well balanced W shape with boosted bass and mid treble


*-DQSM Hermit (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 7.5/10
*Tech :    V=*8.3/10           *A=*7.7/10
*SoundSig :* Crisp W shape with recessed lower mids+boosted treble


*-JADE AUDIO ED3 (1DD+1 Knowles BA)*
*Tone:* 7.5/10
*Tech:   * *V=*8/10             * A=*7.5/10
*Soundsig:* Excited V to W shape with big bass boost and slight upper mids boost.


*-MOONDROP QUARKS (1DD)-
Tone:* 7.8/10
*Tech: V*=8.5/10                *A*=7/10
*Soundsig:* Neutral to mid centric, lean bass, DF target tuning, energic mid treble.




_*30-60$*_


*-TINHIFI T2 (Dual DD)-
Tone :* 8/10
*Tech :* *V=*8.2/10        * A=*7.4/10
*Timbre:* Lush to brightish with boosted texture
*SoundSig :* Neutral to warmish W shape with recessed sub bass


*-TINHIFI T2+ (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 8.5/10
*Tech:    V=*7.5/10        *A=*7.3/10
*Timbre:* Warm organic with good density
*SoundSig :* Warm neutral to mid centric


*-AUDIOSENSE T180 (1 knowles BA)-*
*Tone :* 7.5/10
*Tech*:    *V=*8/10               *A=*7.2/10
*Timbre:* realist-bright with boosted texture
*Soundsig :* Crisp neutral to mid+lower treble centric


*-KBEAR NEON (1 knowles BA)-*
*Tone :* 7.8/10
*Tech:     V=*8.5/10        *   A=*7.8/10
*Timbre:* realist-cold-clean with great transparency
*SoundSig :* Crisp neutral to smooth W shape with treble emphasis


*-BLON BL05S (1DD)-
Tone :* 7.6/10
*Tech :   * *V*=8/10              *  A=*7.5/10
*Timbre:* Bright-rubbery-a bit artificial
*SoundSig :* Bright W shape with boosted bass


*-BQEYZ KC2 (1DD+2BA)-
Tone :* 8/10
*Tech:* *   V=*8.4/10           * A=*7.7/10
*Timbre:* natural-organic to brightish
*Soundsig :* Warmish W shape with boosted mids-lower treble


*-BQEYZ K1 (1DD+1BA)-
Tone :* 8/10
*Tech :   * *V*=8/10             * A=*7.4/10
*Timbre: *natural-organic
*Soundsig :* Warmish W to V shape with boosted bass and mids and recessed upper treble


*-BQEYZ KB100 (1DD+2BA)-*
*Tone :* 8.5/10
*Tech :* *V=*8.5/10               *A=*8/10
*Timbre:* Realist-organic
*Soundsig :* Smooth neutral to warm balanced W shape with recessed upper treble


*-FINAL E2000 (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 7.8/10
*Tech :* *V=*8/10                  *A=*7.6/10
*Timbre:* Bright realist
*Soundsig :* Balanced brightish W shape with mid bass + slight upper mids and treble boost


*-FINAL E3000 (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 8.2/10
*Tech :* *V=*7.8/10                *A=*7.4/10
*Timbre:* warm organic, natural, good density
*Soundsig :* Warm Harman to V shape with very boosted mid bass and slightly boosted mids-lower treble


*-MOONDROP SSP (1DD)-*
*Tone :* 7.8/10
*Tech :* *V=*7.5/10                * A=*7/10
*Timbre:* warm and organic, hint lush, good density
*SoundSig :* Brightish harman to V shape with boosted mids+lowerr treble and warm bass


*-FIIO FD1 (1 Bery plated DD)-*
*Tone :* 7.8/10
*Tech :* *V=8*/10                 *A=*7.6/10
*Timbre:* dense, textured, slightly bright
*Soundsig :* Brightish W shape with extended upper treble boost

*-IBASSO IT00 (1DD)-
Tone: * 8.5/10
*Tech:* * V=*7.5/10                       *A=*7.2/10
*Timbre:* Lush, warm, natural, dense, not very textured.
*Soundsig:* Very warm, harmanish rumbly V shape, near basshead, very boosted sub bass, thick mids, snappy but overall soft treble.


*-HZSOUND HEART MIRROR (1 DLC DD)-
Tone :* 8.4/10
*Tech:* *V=*10/10                 *A=*8.8/10
*Timbre:* Cold bright, slightly thin, very realist and nuanced (not too boosted) in texture
*Soundsig :* Crisp neutral to balanced W shape with lean extended bass, plus slight full treble boost and extension


*-GEEK WOLD GK10 (2xDD, 1xBA, 2xPiezo)-*
*Tone:     *7.8/10
*Tech:      V=*9.2/10    *            A=*8.5/10
*Timbre:* Bright, just a hint grainy, realistic, abrasive, textured and slightly thin in lower mids.
*Soundsig: *Energic yet non shouty W shape to vivid L shape, unforced analytical, bright but non sibilant with thumpy bass, very extended in treble




_*60-100$*_

*-ALPHA&DELTA D6 (1DD-can be found for 60$)-
Tone: *8/10
*Tech: V=*8.4/10               *   A=*8/10
*Timbre: *Realist but bright and a hint thin.
*Soundsig:* Bright neutral to analytical with lean punchy bass, slight upper mids boost and crisp extended treble. Underatted AF.


*-HISENIOR T2U (2 Knowles BA/80$ at the time)-
Tone :* 8.4/10
*Tech :* *V=*9/10                  *A=*8.4/10
Timbre: Dry to slightly bright-cold, very realist, very transparent, clean
*Soundsig :* Crisp neutral to smooth W shape


*-MOONDROP ARIA (1 LCP DD/80$)-
Tone :* 8.4/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.2/10                *A= *8/10
*Timbre:* Thin, dry, realist with great transparency
*Soundsig :* Crisp Harman neutral to U shape with extra upper treble boost extension


*-BQEYZ SPRING 1 (1DD+2BA+1piezo drive/ can now be found for 105$)-*
*Tone :* 7.6/10
*Tech :    V=*9/10                  *A=*8.4/10
*Timbre:* bright and very textured, cold-realist with low transparency
*Soundsig :* Bright W shape to analytical with boosted mid bass and treble


*-IKKO OH1 (1DD+1knowles BA / now selling 100$ in official store)-*
*Tone :* 7.8/10
*Tech :   V=*9/10                 *A=*8.4/10
*Timbre:* Thin bright textured, hint artificial
*Soundsig :* Balanced V shape with slightly boosted upper mids and extended sub bass


*-WHIZZER HE01 (1DD)-
Tone:   *8/10
*Tech:  * *V=*7.5/10                  * A=*7.2/10
*Timbre:* Thick, warm, lush and natural
*Soundsig:* Warm energic W shape with boosted mid bass.






_*100-200$*_

*-FINAL E4000 (1DD)-*
*Tone:* 8.8/10
*Tech:* V=8.5/10                     A=8.2/10
*Timbre:* Lush, natural, dense yet transparent, uniquely smooth.
*Soundsig:* Smooth harman W shape with warm boosted bass, emphased mid range, smooth but well resolved treble.


*-BQEYZ SPRING2 (1dual DD-piezo+1BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.5/10
*Tech:    V=*8.8                      * A=*8.5/10
*Timbre:* brightish to natural with great texture and good density
*Soundsig:* warm energic W shape with thumpy mid bass, and equivalent mids-treble boost


*-ORIOLUS FINSCHI (1DD+1knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.4/10
*Tech:    V=*8.6/10             *      A=*8.2/10
*Timbre:* organic clean and transparent, a bit thin and cold
*Soundsig:* L shape to U shape with full lean mids and crisp treble


*-FIIO FH3 (1DD+2 knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.2/10
*Tech:    V=*8.7/10                    *A=*8.4/10
*Timbre:* clean dry with good transparency, a bit thin and cold
*Soundsig:* Slight L shape to neutral with boosted sub bass and extra treble presence


*-IKKO OH10 (1DD+1knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8/10
*Tech:    V=*8.5/10                     * A*=8.3/10
*Timbre:* Thin bright textured, realist but a bit cold
*Soundsig :* Balanced V shape with slightly boosted upper mids and extended sub bass


*-SEEAUDIO YUME (1DD+2Knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.3/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.6/10                              *A=*8.4/10
*Timbre:* Smooth, natural, hint cold, transparent but slightly thin
*Soundsig:* U shape to harman neutral, lean mids and treble and boosted sub-bass, smooth and organic


*-TRI I3PRO (1D+1PLANAR+1BA)-
Tone:* 8.2/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.8/10                       *A*=8.5/10
*Timbre:* Dark, smoothen in texture, natural warm, good transparency but a bit heterogeneous.
Soundsig: U shape to harman neutral, boosted sub-bass that warm the mids, unique tonality.


*-TFORCE YUAN LI (1DD)-*
*Tone:* 8.5/10
*Tech: * *V*=8.4/10                      *A*=8.2/10
*Timbre:* Full and natural, nuanced but smooth in texture, hint warm.
*Soundsig:* Harman neutral to W shape with boosted sub bass and gently boosted mids and relaxed but crisp treble.




_*200-300$*_


*-AUDIOSENSE T800 (8 knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.4/10
*Tech:    V=*10/10                         *A=*9/10
*Timbre:* warmish but saturated with texture, thick and natural-lush-euphonic
*Soundsig:* agressive warrm W to V shape with big bass boost, big mids boost, smooth treble boost


*-DUNU DK2001 (1DD+2 Knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.6/10
*Tech:    V=*8.6/10                         *A=*8.5/10
*Timbre:* warm, thick, natural to lush
*Soundsig:* warrm W shape to energic L shape with bass boost and rolled off upper treble


*-AUNE JASPER (1DD)-*
*Tone:* 8.6/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.7/10                             * A=*8.6/10
*Timbre:* Natural, transparent, organic, smooth and gently textured
*Soundsig:* Harman target to crisp U shape, slight sub bass boost, airy mids, clean treble


*-SONY MDR-EX1000 (1DD)-
Tone:* 8.8/10
*Tech:* *V=* 8.5/10                         *  A=*8.2/10
*Timbre:* Bright to lush with great texture and dense body
*Soundsig:* Energic neutral to bright mid centric with slightly punchy bass


–*AUDIOSENSE DT600 (6BA)-
Tone:* 8.5/10
*Tech:* *V=*8.8/10                                   * A=*8.7/10
*Timbre:* Warm but nuanced in texture, natural, transparent
*Soundsig:* Smooth W to L shape with boosted sub bass-mids and lower treble+vivid upper highs




*300-500$*


*-FIIO FH7 (1DD+4Knowles BA)-*
*Tone:* 8.7/10
*Tech: V=*8.8/10                                          *A=*8.8/10
*Timbre:* Lush, natural, dense yet transparent, well textured without being bright
*Soundsig:* W shape with tight punchy bass, thick mids and full&crisp treble. ”Fun neutral”


*-UNIQUE MELODY 3DT (3DD)-*
*Tone:* 8.3/10
*Tech:* V=8.4/10 A=8.3/10
*Timbre:* Lush, thick and a hint bright in texture
*Soundsig:* Energic W to V shape, boosted bass and upper mids+crunchy highs with tamed upper treble.





-----------------------------------------

_For more reviews (not just IEM), please give a look and subscribe to my website. I appreciate some encouragement!_
https://nobordersaudiophile.wordpress.com/

_If your into Facebook audio groups things, join the CHIFI LOVE community, its begining to achieve what NBBA try to do but never can: chill unbiased chifi community with diversify sounds impressions, first sight news, lotta reviews and not banning any reviewers too (no competition)._
https://www.facebook.com/groups/517665269706033








https://nobordersaudiophile.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sylmar

*bookmarked*


----------



## DeLuX

Great idea for a thread! I'm an avid reader of the chinese threads and I have quite a few of the phones mentioned. However I would love it if the prices in this thread allso went a bit higher, maybe upp to around 100$ or so. Myself I feel I'm done with the sub 30$range, I am amazed at the quality available for the price but it's just that "for the price" I don't need to buy more IEMs that are good for their price, I now want IEMs that are good. Recently got the LZ-A3 wich I consider to be just that, good! For an affordable price


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

delux said:


> Great idea for a thread! I'm an avid reader of the chinese threads and I have quite a few of the phones mentioned. However I would love it if the prices in this thread allso went a bit higher, maybe upp to around 100$ or so. Myself I feel I'm done with the sub 30$range, I am amazed at the quality available for the price but it's just that "for the price" I don't need to buy more IEMs that are good for their price, I now want IEMs that are good. Recently got the LZ-A3 wich I consider to be just that, good! For an affordable price


 
 Hi, thanks for the reply.
 How many sub-30$ IEM do you have and can you tell us what are the REAL GEMS among them??
  
 Me too I read alot about promising Chinese brands here but most of reviews or impressions are from replies somewhere in the millions of posts that we can find on headfi. As there will be surely more than an hundred of IEM at less than 30$ that will be in this list, we can include a special MUST HAVE section, like, SUPREME bang for the buck under 100$.
  
 I mean, taking for example the Plextone x46M that doesn't sound ultimately good and have a somewhat cavernous sound but have big soundstage and no distortion whatever you put in them, the fact that they can be found for less than 8$ put the relativity of price value very high in the balance and I will consider a price of 40$ reasonable for this kind of product. I want this list to be usefull for music enthusiast that search super good value earphones too and aren't overwhelmed collector like us...
 Can we possibly conclude that a 80$ earphone gem can sound like 300$ earphones?  Hum....what about a section of 30 to 60$ ultimate gems that will be more selective. Like a 3 drivers earphones  that sound very good at less than 60$ that will be something just the Chinese market can make.
 Not so long ago it was really hard to find dual drivers earphones at less than 100$, it was the JVC HA-FXT90 and that's about it, now we can find equal or better sounding one at less than 30$ (VJJB V1, KZ ZN1), THAT'S a miracle for audiophile on budget.
  
 So, let's find more MIRACLES!
  
 And I will update my first post with more discoveries as time goes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

In not that long I will receive orders of 10 different sub-60$ earphones and include new impressions here. As well as I will have to find all the praised chinese gems that I see on Headfi and put them in the list.
  
 Anybody have heard the KZ HDS2 (10$) that look like the clone of 150$ Yamaha EPH-100? Will receive them soon I hope and compare them to the EPH-100 that I own and feel it do not worth 150$ even if the sound is really revealing. If it happen that the HDS2 can compete with them, well, my quest will became even more obsessive!
 The HDS2 I bought: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-HDS2-6-MM-Headphones-Fone-De-Ouvido-Earphone-Auriculares-Steelseries-Go-Pro-Audifonos-dj-Earphones/32530156740.html


----------



## Sylmar

Very interesting thread as there are some IEM's in this category that I am considering. Amongst them the Sendiy M2 and the HLSX 808. Still haven't made my mind which one to go for.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah I read about them too and was I finaly bought them 2 weeks ago, still waiting but will write fast impressions as soon as heard them a little
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For now, i'm still thinking about the list and need to be somekind of headfier chinese earphones detective for more time.
  
 Some aliexpress of happy consumer review for the *SENDIY M2:*
  
 ''The product is AMAZING! No other way to put it. I personally like the silver nozzles as I am a bit of a bass head. While these must be "V" shaped, it is not apparent at all! I hear every nuance in the music as I hear with my TF10's (no kidding). These are a winner, an absolute winner! I am speechless so, I will leave it there.''
  
 ''Using it with silver sound filter - and changed eartips to Sony Hybrids. Actually each eartips with wide bore will be good. And you will get in this case great highs - crisp, but without sibilance, outstanding details, fool mids. Bass - just great!''
  
  
 I heard about the *HLSX 808* after my big buying.
 The ones that own them ADORE it...and they are avid collector with alot of different earphones.
  
  
 Will include both in the list!


----------



## robervaul

------SPECIAL SECTION Must Have Sub-100$ ULTIMATE value-----
  
*-HlSX 808:*
 -TK12
 -TK13
 -DQSM
 -Shozy Zero
 -PMV A-01
  
 The list doesn't stop growing.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ya right, and it's just the beginning!
  
 Viva China earphona!
  
 Can you put a little condensed descriptions for all the earphones you suggest?
 Just to have an idea of their sounds...TK got looooooooot of praise, look like the holy grail of earphones!
  
 Hum, and what your favorite sub-30$ chinese earphone if I may ask too?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## SuperLuigi

Cool thread!


----------



## 1clearhead

Good idea! Lets' see where it goes!


----------



## TwinACStacks

Nymphono, HOLD off on purchasing that ER580. I have Both the VJJB V1 and the ER 580 and they are fairly similar. Good Sounding but not Stellar. Once I get settled in My new job, (within a couple weeks),  PM me Your address and I will send you a pair of ER580.
  
 Your Welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  








 TWIN


----------



## cingcut

great thread. thanks!
really help for newbie (like me) 
*subscribe*

ps : my 1st post 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiFiChris

I'd definitely add the Fostex TE-02 to that list - quite neutral, with high resolution, really quick and arid bass response and usually between $15 and 30.


----------



## mochill

Shozy zero


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THANKS everybody for feedback!
  
 And don't forget to give a little impression about the earphones you like if you can, just to help figure out the type of sound.
 If you know the best cheapest place to buy it give the link too...like for this Fostex TE-02 (I find them at 22$ at frontendaudio.com but I guess shipping cost will be dissuasive).
 Anyway, not sure about the link for purchasing because it's complicate, perhaps just here and not in the official list will be better.
  
 You can be sure I will update the list when I can (like now)!
  
 CHEERS!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

twinacstacks said:


> Nymphono, HOLD off on purchasing that ER580. I have Both the VJJB V1 and the ER 580 and they are fairly similar. Good Sounding but not Stellar. Once I get settled in My new job, (within a couple weeks),  PM me Your address and I will send you a pair of ER580.
> 
> Your Welcome.
> 
> ...


 
  
*WhAt!!!!!*




  
 Thats Really TOO kind of you, you could have wait for christmass for that TwinACStacks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But don't, please.
  
 I'm like all emotive now for this sudden act of generosity and thank you from all my being, perhaps I will create a religion and you will became my god because now i'm a beleiver in unconditional goodness of human being!
  
 I will PM you my adress for sure and share my impression with headfier and compare them with the VJJB V1 once I got them both.
  
 Really, TwinACStacks, you made my day, I appreciate it alot.
  
 Wish you a IMMENSE karma upgrade


----------



## Pastapipo

TTPOD T1-E €31 (~$35) : L shaped headphones without hitting basshead levels. Clear and articulate bass. Subbass reaching deep. Powerful and thick mids. Highs sound accurate but do not extend as far as with other headphones, making them a bit dark sounding. (ymmv)


----------



## TwinACStacks

nymphonomaniac said:


> *WhAt!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Please.... You don't need to Gush. A Statue will be just fine.
  
 I have an ungodly amount of Earphones taking up space that I simply wont Use again. I'll tell you what: If You can get me Your info ASAP, (I may be able to get to the post office Saturday if we don't have to work OT), I may just be magnanimous and throw in the VJJB V1 as well. At least it will have a good home.
  








 TWIN
  
 Well?  Get to Steppin'.....


----------



## mochill

If i had ungodly amount of money like you, then i would be happy☺


----------



## TwinACStacks

mochill said:


> If i had ungodly amount of money like you, then i would be happy☺




 Give you a clue Mo, I've been blessed by my Lord AND I work my butt off. I live for overtime.

It helps pay for this addiction. So If I can help another forum brother by giving him some Iems that I'm not going to use, it makes me feel good.

 TWIN


----------



## CGrish

I made an impression of the Tennmak Pro in the big Chinese IEM thread if you want to quote me and what I'm about type isn't detailed enough. 

Tennmak Pro Dual Driver IEM ($22): 
Sound: Initially, the bass was decent, and didn't go very deep but was fast. The midrange was a little warm, but still accurate. The treble was smooth, but detailed enough, and never simblant. Now, at about 100 hours, the sub-bass has improved vastly, midrange the same, treble is maybe a little bit crisper, but that is more likely my ears adapting to the IEMs. Soundstage has always been above average, vocals seem to be far in front of me or close depending on mixing, placement of instruments is top notch.
Aesthetics/durability: I love the aesthetics of them, the plastic is smooth, durable, and transparent. I've been rough with them, I carry them around in my pocket and I'm quite clumsy and walk into tables/cars/chairs all the time and they've faired pretty well considering. The Tennmak logos on the backs of them have rubbed partially off and one back fell off one time, but I just Gorilla glued it back on. They're still working and me being me, that's fantastic. I even attempted to mod them by drilling two holes into the backs of them. I'm honestly not sure if the mod did anything, but they're so working great and the plastic didn't crack from my drilling so...

For $22 I give them 2 thumbs up


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cgrish said:


> I made an impression of the Tennmak Pro in the big Chinese IEM thread if you want to quote me and what I'm about type isn't detailed enough.
> 
> Tennmak Pro Dual Driver IEM ($22):
> Sound: Initially, the bass was decent, and didn't go very deep but was fast. The midrange was a little warm, but still accurate. The treble was smooth, but detailed enough, and never simblant. Now, at about 100 hours, the sub-bass has improved vastly, midrange the same, treble is maybe a little bit crisper, but that is more likely my ears adapting to the IEMs. Soundstage has always been above average, vocals seem to be far in front of me or close depending on mixing, placement of instruments is top notch.
> ...


 

 Thanks mate,
 I was intrigued by them too, any dual driver at less than 30$ is a bang for the buck if the good sound is there too...I paid 100$ for my Brainwavz R3 and the description you write kind of remind me of them, I don't know why but I was thinking dual driver mean better bigger bass and more articulate midrange, don't find this. My Westone custom ES2 have this tough, enormous MIDS, not lot of details and texture tough.
 So, I will put this one and a smaller summary of your reviews.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## goodluck4u

I have more than 10 earphones of the list by purchased and samples. the list might be added VJJB K1, DZAT DR-10 and Joyroom JR-E109.
K1 has a potential to equivalent with ed9.
DR-10 has superior bass to DR-20. I guess DR-20 is a milder version of DR-10. 
Joyroom 109 has a different character from 107 possibly because of driver size.
ps.
I don't have vjjb k2 but it has a facinated spec of 6mm driver iems 
Then it might be added
6mm drivers are kz hds1 and joyroom 107 (and remax 565i is also in the same league.)


----------



## mochill

twinacstacks said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > If i had ungodly amount of money like you, then i would be happy☺
> ...


glad that you are sharing ☺


----------



## CGrish

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks mate,
> I was intrigued by them too, any dual driver at less than 30$ is a bang for the buck if the good sound is there too...I paid 100$ for my Brainwavz R3 and the description you write kind of remind me of them, I don't know why but I was thinking dual driver mean better bigger bass and more articulate midrange, don't find this. My Westone custom ES2 have this tough, enormous MIDS, not lot of details and texture tough.
> So, I will put this one and a smaller summary of your reviews.
> 
> Cheers!




I forgot to say, the bass is accentuated, but not overwhelming, and still maintains to be fast and impactful. So I guess the sound signiuture is a slight downhill, as the bass is accentuated, the midrange is warm, any the treble is smoothed somewhat.


----------



## HiFiChris

nymphonomaniac said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Good idea. TE-02 impressions: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds/reviews/14947
  
 Well, as for the price and where to get them: I don't know. I gt mine from the German Amazon for €29.24, but they can be found for even less (half that price). Some folks on Head-Fi mentioned that they could be found for ~ $15-30. I know that there is an OEM version with Pioneer branding that might be easier to find on the international market.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I already put your review link there HIFIChris.
 Thanks for the sharing, this Fostex are not well know here.
  
 Do you have the name of OEM Pioneer version?
  
 You got a great in-ear collection, any MUST HAVE sub-100$ gem to suggest?
  
 No much love about the *Plextone X46m* here....and I wonder why...but I must admit the construction is less impressive than I tough, earshell metal unstick after 5 days. Anyway, the sound is still good and open even more with time (it was write in description you need long burn in) and the bass is less out of control but the construction is somekind of a fraud and it don't help with prejudice that some can have about chinese brands. I mean, what's the use of detachable cable if it's the earphones that broke before the cable...bad irony.


----------



## Saoshyant

For sub-$10, I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality of the QKZ W1 Pro. It has a detachable cable albeit with a proprietary connection, a solid case and a comfortable design. As far as the sound, it's fairly balanced and avoids a bass-centric sound like many of the less expensive I've come across. Yes there are better sub-$30 IEMs, but sub-$10 the W1 Pro is a serious competitor.


----------



## HiFiChris

> Originally Posted by *Nymphonomaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have the name of OEM Pioneer version?


 

Pioneer SE-CL331, just looked it up.
  


> You got a great in-ear collection, any MUST HAVE sub-100$ gem to suggest?


 
  
 Hmm, I'd probably say HiSoundAudio HA-2 for single-BA fans, Fidue A65 and UPQ Q-music QE50 (OEM of the Fidue A73). Oh, and the FiiO EX1 of course.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive some Awei ES-Q5 that I pay 3.50$ (shipping include)...in fact, I don't even want them but put a bid when I was sleepy and ''win'' it an the dealer open a ''unpaid dispute'' so I was like okay, I will not be THAT cheap.
  
 Anyway, construction is horrifious and give me nightmare about condition of chain workers...hope Awei is cool with them. By horrifious I mean very cheap looking and wood have scracht and HOLE (!) in it, we can see glue too, and they are weirdly varnished.
  

  
 You see that HOLE. What....look like earphone from the dollar store wich it is I guess, but the sound isn't that bad: brightish and mid foward but it make 15 minutes I listen to them...don't know if I will listen more than that.
 Should I have bought a good beer instead of that? It can give a 30 minutes pleasure if you sip it gently....
  
 Will NOT put it in this list. Sorry Awei.


----------



## Saoshyant

Awei with those


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

saoshyant said:


> For sub-$10, I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality of the QKZ W1 Pro. It has a detachable cable albeit with a proprietary connection, a solid case and a comfortable design. As far as the sound, it's fairly balanced and avoids a bass-centric sound like many of the less expensive I've come across. Yes there are better sub-$30 IEMs, but sub-$10 the W1 Pro is a serious competitor.


 

  Yeah, I was very intrigued about them too, look like their millions of ''different'' version of the W1 Pro tough, and what make me sceptikal about chinese earphones is the lack of quality check sometime so the same earphone can sound horrifious if you take it at the wrong place. I will put them in the list for sure with your little description.
 You bought it at HCK store from Aliexpress right?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Saoshyant

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I was very intrigued about them too, look like their millions of ''different'' version of the W1 Pro tough, and what make me sceptikal about chinese earphones is the lack of quality check sometime so the same earphone can sound horrifious if you take it at the wrong place. I will put them in the list for sure with your little description.
> You bought it at HCK store from Aliexpress right?
> 
> Cheers!




Top-one Wholesale Shopping Center


----------



## HiFiChris

nymphonomaniac said:


>


 
  

  
 I guess there's some huge manufacturing tolerance going on in the factory - my ES-Q5 is quite well built but has got massive channel imbalance in the bass and fundamental range: 15 dB in one channel, 7 or so in the other. Sound quality is okay for $8 or so (whatever it was that I paid), but I wouldn't go over 20. The seller told me that he would send me a replacement 1.5 years ago but did not. Luckily he refunded me the money after I opened a dispute.


----------



## To.M

My vote goes to:

earbuds - VE Monk/Plus
IEMs - Joyroom E107

what you get for around 10usd is amazing


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hifichris said:


> I guess there's some huge manufacturing tolerance going on in the factory - my ES-Q5 is quite well built but has got massive channel imbalance in the bass and fundamental range: 15 dB in one channel, 7 or so in the other. Sound quality is okay for $8 or so (whatever it was that I paid), but I wouldn't go over 20. The seller told me that he would send me a replacement 1.5 years ago but did not. Luckily he refunded me the money after I opened a dispute.


 
  





 LOL!
 That's the same earphones than me? No strange glossy looking....is it the same wood anyway? Teinted Bamboo perhaps.
 No easily heardable channel imbalance for me...sound is not dollar store quality. I think Awei have created good drivers and that the rest (construction) is a finger crossing stuff for consumer.
 I'm not mad at all, sound is okay so...but if it broke in 5 days like my plextone I will be mad...the hole don't change the sound as it's already an open earphones.
  
 Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sharing this because i'm kind and not a SPAMMER!! (look like being kind can be a form of spam but I should be less lazy and read all the rules of Headfi)
  
   

   

  ''25% Storewide Sale on MP4Nation!

 Enter coupon code: 25apr16

 Have we got some great news for all you MP4Nation fans from now until May 2nd enjoy 25% off across the store on MP4Nation!

 Enter the above coupon code at the shopping cart stage of your checkout and enjoy 25% off storewide!

 Happy Shopping!''


----------



## HiFiChris

@Nymphonomaniac
  
 Yep, same model and colour. Not as glossy/wet looking as yours, just a little (more than on my pictures in real life).
  

  
 I think the somewhat different vent size and inner damping are the bottleneck with my model. Closing the vents, both sides sound identical. No good quality control at the factory. Doesn't matter though as I haven't touched this in-ear anymore since I bought it.


----------



## slowpickr

hifichris said:


> @Nymphomaniac




I believe you left out two letters LOL...


----------



## 1clearhead

saoshyant said:


> *Awei with those*


 
  
 Lol! That was really funny!......Lucky I wasn't drinking hot coffee!


----------



## tusharthegamer

bookmarked thread


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey guys!!
  
 I receive my aliexpress order today and got some interesting earphones (and earbuds) in it as well as the Xduoo X3 (but it is not the subject of this thread).
  
 **** F05:
  

  
 DZAT DF-10 (NICE package!)
  

  
  
 Don't have listen to them for now and will share impressions in no long.
  
 So excited!!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## B9Scrambler

I certainly vote to have the QKZ W1 Pro added to the under $10 list. They're a great iem for the price. Reasonably balanced, good build quality, removable cable, mic that performs decently well. Can't go wrong.

The VE Monk and KZ EDR2 are also must haves in the under $10 realm.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay then,
*VE Monk* would be.
  
 Look like nearly all KZ have some fans...that's a brand to follow for sure!
  
 Waiting myself to receive some KZ right now too...it's the budget earphones supreme quest!
  
  
 I begin to listen to the *DZAT DF-10* with my new Xduoo X3 and it sound spaaaaacious and deliiiiiiiiiicious!
 Paid 17$ include shipping, really don't regret it and I rarely seen a so nicely designed package.
 Warm and airy with good bass, kind of liquid sound, laid back treble, good decay, soundstage is wiiiiiiide!


----------



## danimoca

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay then,
> *VE Monk* would be.
> 
> Look like nearly all KZ have some fans...that's a brand to follow for sure!
> ...




Im really looking forward for a quick comparison between all of these IEMs you are geting! If you do one, of course


----------



## TwoPalms

Try this one ^_^ $25


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yes I will try to do as much comparaisons as I can but I will need some serious listening!
 I try to put the more links of reviews I can with suggested earphones too, so chek it out.
  
 This thread is there for people to compare the earphones from the list too, so I hope I will not be the only one...when I read numberous post that praise an earphones I became very intrigued by it (VE Monk for example).
  
 I feel that the audio source and amping power can really change a sound experience so people that need advice should say what are their music source, if it's an Ipod it's way different than a neutral player and I will not advice a bassy earphones to them since it will have an exponential bassy response.
 A good exemple is the Plextone S50 that I listen ALOT right now...even if I receive 4 other earphones yesterday...they sound just TOO good with the Xduoo X3 while with the Ibasso Dx90 they were overly bright and unatural.
 You know, all of this budget quest was somekind of the ultimate test of prejudice about price ratio for good construction or good drivers in earphones and I must admit the game is change now, my Yamaha EPH100 feel like a rip at 150$ now as well as other pricy earphones I had (shure se420).
 This thread will help lot of headfier I hope!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Need MORE suggestions guys??
 Can go fishing some in different headfi threads...or crave my head...but their limit.
  
*SO* I receive the *KZ EDR2 *today from Ebay.
 They where 5$ and they are legit (don't know if their false KZ products).
  
 I'm really impress by the overall construction, cable look sturdy and of good quality.
 I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how could it just cost 5-6$......
 as for the sound will have to listen more, was bright and bassy at first listen, but quite detailed too!
  
 Will take pics and give impressions in some days.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Wyrdrune

I received my QKZ W1 Pros today. No opportunity for critical listening but my initial impression is favourable. I prefer the SQ of the VE Monk but the W1s sounded decent in a casual session. They provide a good, deep, insertion and with over-ear memory wire they're odds on favourite to become my new gym IEMs.

Oh, and they cost me a little over £4 - which is just crazy for a 10mm DD with removable cables.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Told you guys. EDR2 and W1 Pro. Serious budget ballers.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

wyrdrune said:


> I received my QKZ W1 Pros today. No opportunity for critical listening but my initial impression is favourable. I prefer the SQ of the VE Monk but the W1s sounded decent in a casual session. They provide a good, deep, insertion and with over-ear memory wire they're odds on favourite to become my new gym IEMs.
> 
> Oh, and they cost me a little over £4 - which is just crazy for a 10mm DD with removable cables.


 

  Can you tell us where we can find them at this price??
  
 I check Aliexpress price go from 7 to 32$.
 Top-One whole sale look like to be the less expensive place and got lots of positive reviews on Ali (very important!).
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/kz-official-ear-headphones-new-smart-headset-phone-headset-bass-without-a-microphone-headset-kz-dt3/2049382702.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.VUfu2v&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201602_5_10037_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_10018_9999_10019,searchweb201603_7&btsid=b78e477a-c97f-48e9-b966-e38bdb0abc94
  
 And nobody heard the QKZ C6? My brother was searching earphones that he can swim with and sound good (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)....I don't know if such a thing exist.


----------



## Saoshyant

nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you tell us where we can find them at this price??
> 
> I check Aliexpress price go from 7 to 32$.
> Top-One whole sale look like to be the less expensive place and got lots of positive reviews on Ali (very important!).
> ...




Top One is where I bought my W1 Pro


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe.
  
 I will do a brief comparaison between a 700$ custom dualdrivers earphones (WESTONE ES2) and a 9$ suprisingly good single driver earphones (PLEXTONE S50).
  

  
  
 I know it can look absurd like making a boxing match between an anorexic and 250 pounds fighter on steroid, but i'm very curious about the REAL difference.
  
 Source: Xduoo X3 (don't use my Dx90 for this...just a fast comparaison I do)
  
 Westone ES2:
 -Soundstage is IMMENSE, like really immense and around your head, earphone are immense too. Instruments separation are incredible and layers of sound too. Bass go very low and have it's own place in the mix and never interfer with the mids, I feel a lack of punch tough. It is very selective of the audio source and amping and can sound too bright and unatural with some. Their a sweeted brightness with this earphones, like something you consider them bright other time warm, it is because the treble is very revealing for details and background noise in a track, you can't listen bad mp3 with this. The sound is very articulate and high aren't peircing, I don't find this earphones extremely analitycal. Construction is INVINCIBLE, you can trow the resin earshell as hard as you can and will never break them. Just don't drop it in water.
  
 Plextone S50:
 -Soundstage is above average but smaller and more in-you-head than Westone. It is warmer and more forgiving with lossy music. The sound is more like a whole, we hear less hissing due to a less bright treble and less sensitive earphones comparatively to Westone ES2. Vocal are more foward with the S50 and feel sweeter because ES2 look like it extract too much layers of sound from it *like your listening to 2-3 signer when their one one), Guitar sound better on S50 because ES2 don't favorite some particular frequencies and isn't very tweaked and sound more balanced than S50, wich should make them a better all-arounder. Bass is dryish and don't extend very low, very punchy and good for rock. Treble is sparkly with the S50 and is permit to give teeth to highs and mids. Stil, they are less details craving than ES2 and the overall sound can feel more congested or Grado-one-ear-style. It's very urgent sounding but do not cause fatigue. Construction could be good, it's all good BUT the earshell are 2 part of cheap plastic glue together and feel we can break it between our 2 fingers, wich i'm certain we can, no need of a hammer to break those.
  
 Euh.....i'm very confuse...I kind of prefer the Plextone S50 (today?).
 With signer, but not with electro. The ES2 are so big and intrusive that it can hurt my ears after long listening...even if they are custom.
 So...i'm not finish with this...it confirm what I was afraid of thinking.
 The Westone ES2 cost 100X the price of the Plextone S50 and I confirm that it do not sound 100 times better, more like...1.5 time better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 PS:Yes, I prefer the Plextone S50 1 or 2 days, new good sound you know...but the Westone are still way more articulate and hifi. Finally 2.5 times better perhaps!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

b9scrambler said:


> Told you guys. ERD2 and W1 Pro. Serious budget ballers.


 
  
 You mean *KZ EDR2 *?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

twopalms said:


> Try this one ^_^ $25


 
  
 You mean the REMAX RM-600M?
  
 Can you fastly describe how they sound?
 They look quite interesting...never try any Remax.


----------



## Wyrdrune

nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you tell us where we can find them at this price??
> 
> I check Aliexpress price go from 7 to 32$.
> Top-One whole sale look like to be the less expensive place and got lots of positive reviews on Ali (very important!).
> ...




I got mine directly from the KZ wholesale shop in a flash sale. However they are currently priced at £5.69 (~$8) so still ridiculously cheap:
http://s.aliexpress.com/2Ufm2AZZ


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> You mean the REMAX RM-600M?
> 
> Can you fastly describe how they sound?
> They look quite interesting...never try any Remax.


 
  
 Check out my "profile" with different mini reviews at my home page on head-fi! .....The REMAX RM-600M are really good!


----------



## B9Scrambler

nymphonomaniac said:


> You mean *KZ EDR2 *?


 
  
 Yeah man, that's totally what I put down....Thanks!
  
Ps. EDR2 and ED2 are very different sound wise. ED2 and EDse are more alike, while EDR2 has it's own auditory identity. ED2 is also made from the same heavy metal used on the EDse. Or at least that's what all the comparisons between the two in the KZ thread have said. I can certainly attest to the EDR2 and EDse being VERY different...friggin Audio Budget *thumbs down*...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Great description of the REMAX.
  
 Will use it if it's okay with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And surely try it soon!
  
 Did you hear other Remax earphones?


----------



## TwoPalms

1clearhead said:


> Check out my "profile" with different mini reviews at my home page on head-fi! .....The REMAX RM-600M are really good!  :etysmile:



Serious earphone for $25. Great built. Sound amazing especially woman voice. Forward mid. A little boost mid high. Fast bass. Nice treeble. no sibilance. Good imaging. Sondstage not too wide(using standart S tip) Must burn in 200+(MUST!). Perfect earphone for jazz. Never touch my HDS1 again since I hear remax rm-600m. Sorry my bad English


----------



## TwoPalms

nymphonomaniac said:


> You mean the REMAX RM-600M?
> 
> Can you fastly describe how they sound?
> They look quite interesting...never try any Remax.



Yes Remax RM-600M. Flagship earphone from remax. Dual BA for $25. I think remax giving wrong price.


----------



## isai

twopalms said:


> Serious earphone for $25. Great built. Sound amazing especially woman voice. Forward mid. A little boost mid high. Fast bass. Nice treeble. no sibilance. Good imaging. Sondstage not too wide(using standart S tip) Must burn in 200+(MUST!). Perfect earphone for jazz. Never touch my HDS1 again since I hear remax rm-600m. Sorry my bad English



Agreed  only drawback is the sub bass, nails all other freqs IMO and to be great just needed a bigger soundstage


----------



## TwoPalms

isai said:


> Agreed  only drawback is the sub bass, nails all other freqs IMO and to be great just needed a bigger soundstage



Limited sub bass but deep & good punch bass. After 200+ burn in the sondstage a bit better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Thanks for the sound description, will add it.
  
 I really want to listen to them now, just tell me that they are better than the Brainwavz R3 that's doesn't wow me much and I might press the ''
 buy bottom'' soon!!
  
 Right at this moment I listen to the album ''Medulla'' by Bjork with the Rock Zircon NANO that I reicive friday and I think this is a REAL winner! Will listen more and make comparaison with other earphones from the list. One thing sure, the Zircon have head and shoulder above most of them.
 Seriously, I will laugh at the 60$ sennheiser in-ear now.


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great description of the REMAX.
> 
> Will use it if it's okay with you
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sure!....Go right ahead! Please help yourself to any of my descriptions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





twopalms said:


> Serious earphone for $25. Great built. Sound amazing especially woman voice. Forward mid. A little boost mid high. Fast bass. Nice treeble. no sibilance. Good imaging. Sondstage not too wide(using standart S tip) Must burn in 200+(MUST!). Perfect earphone for jazz. Never touch my HDS1 again since I hear remax rm-600m. Sorry my bad English


 
 +1 These dual BA armatures are worth every penny!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


twopalms said:


> Yes Remax RM-600M. Flagship earphone from remax. Dual BA for $25. *I think remax giving wrong price*.


 
 Let's keep it low-key!.....I don't want remax finding out!


----------



## TwoPalms

Good sub 30$ earphone. But not chinese brands


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*Zero Audio Carbo Tenore *look Very intriguing, thanks for sharing.
 Was thinking Japanese earphones was too expensive for what you got but this one look a real contender!
  
 Any other japanese, german, french, indian, korean, unknown american brand or martian sub-100$ earphones that worth a try?
  
 I decide to make another special sections...yep yep


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

THREAD about the Zero Audio:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-thread


----------



## HiFiChris

nymphonomaniac said:


> Any other japanese, *g**erman*, french, indian, korean, unknown american brand or martian sub-100$ earphones that worth a try?


 
  
 Hehehe, good one, buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - to my knowledge, there are no noteworthy good-value German in-ears below $100. Prices for German in-ears and headphones in the lower ranges are quite high for the offered performance. No "hidden gems" here. All ruled by the Asian brands.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here is my review of the QKZ W1 Pro! Very relevant to this thread. Enjoy.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/qkz-w1-pro-in-ear-sport-headphone/reviews/15903


----------



## Pastapipo

hifichris said:


> Hehehe, good one, buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We used to have Xears back in the days with excellent cheap headphones.
 With the "special" discount code 'Klangfuzzis' every IEM became 30 euro. 
 Didn't like the XW700pro at all, so I stopped trying Xears iems.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

pastapipo said:


> We used to have Xears back in the days with excellent cheap headphones.
> With the "special" discount code 'Klangfuzzis' every IEM became 30 euro.
> Didn't like the XW700pro at all, so I stopped trying Xears iems.


 
  
 Yeah, I buy 2 pairs one year ago....really wasn't impress and one pair of earphones broke after less than 15h of uses.
 It was the Xears X200 and Xears N3 (the one that broke for no reason). X200 wasn't sounding that bad and perhaps would have been nice after 200h of burnin, I don't know.
 I look back at the site right now and it look a little bit suspect to me, there lot of chinese earphones shell that are use, like this one that is the same as the 9$ Plextone X46M that I have:
 http://www.xears.com/index.php/produkte/xearsr-unique-in-ear-kopfhorer
  
 I think I prefer the version I bought at 9$ instead of the 100$ Xears version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Make a review of the X46M here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/detachable-bass-headphones-plextone-x46m-universal-metal-stereo-noise-reduction-headphone-in-ear-rich-bass-earphones-with-mic-and-remote-gray/reviews/15816


----------



## bhazard

LeTV Reverse in ear. $5 shipped. Was a steal of a deal, and I like them better than the Xiaomi hybrid and 3. The LeTV is more neutral.

$15 is still pretty good. They punch in the good $30 range.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

GREAT!
 I think I see them one time and was intrigued by the potential of their form factor.
  
 Where can we find them at this steal 5$ price????
  
 And what sound signature we get?
  
 Better than the Xiaomi.....oh miiiiiiiiiiiii!
 Thanks for the suggestions bhazard!!
  
 Right now i'm into the Rock Zircon Nano that are an impressive beast to say the least. Soundstage is enormous, as well as the bass but in a good way. Comfort is a hit or miss


----------



## bhazard

nymphonomaniac said:


> GREAT!
> I think I see them one time and was intrigued by the potential of their form factor.
> 
> Where can we find them at this steal 5$ price????
> ...


 
 They were on sale a week or two ago from their website, lemall.com. They look quite nice and sound good, but nowhere near the $50+ level.


----------



## DeathDomokun

I'm looking at getting some cheap iems, thinking around $20 but don't mind going over a bit if it's a considerable jump up in SQ
 Was looking at the shozy zero for example, but isolation is important to me as I will be using them in louder environments, so it can't be overly open
 I don't care for any freq range in particular. I dislike it when the mids sound "off" (I expect anyone who is used to higher SQ to be similar) but my main concern is that it's fairly balanced without feeling thin and lifeless, or slightly U sounding signature.
 I can't stand thin bass but I also hate spillage into the lower mids and slow/bloated/hard to seperate notes. Again with treble I'm not a fan of the really laid back but I don't want a fatiguing grado experience. I don't care about soundstage all that much, my main concerns are overall balance (not lacking in any freq range, though i'd rather be lacking in mids than bass or treble) and decay/note separation.
 I don't really listen to particularly fast music at the moment, mainly hip-hop and metal, but I do still listen to faster stuff.
 I'm not expecting it to sound amazing but I don't want something that sounds cheap either.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The Rock Zircon are a pretty safe cheap choice for Rap and pop in general, Metal I can't say.
  
 They are 10$ right now at HCK Aliexpress store:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Rock-Luxury-Zircon-Stereo-Headphones-Headset-3-5mm-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-For-IPhone/1825606_32471175916.html
  
 It isn't exactly neutral earphones, a little bassy because it got a good sub bass response, mids are warm and more foward than other Vshaped earphones so I think we can say it's a good energic U shaped sound.
  
 The KZ ed9 have LOT of praise here, kind of the king of bang for the buck in sound quality and have changeable noozle for different sounsignature...price is around 9-14$ on Aliexpress.
  
 I listen to the less know and more dark sounding **** F05 in-ear right now and like it more and more, they are amazing with jazz and classical, now I try with fast experimental rock and it isn't bad at all. My player is a DX80 using DAC option on my mac. really, anything from the list is no-brainer, it's more about the soundsignature you want.
 What is your principal music source????


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Not quite sure about that mate
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anyway they look very interesting with their gigantic 13mm drivers!!
  
 But yes, it all depend with what earphones we compare too, anyway, even with 500$ earphones I don't feel it sound ''perfect'' with all type of music I listen too.
 Look like sinergy is a DAP-Earphones capricious and even hasardous thing.
 Will they make beautifull baby or not when they coupled togheter?
 Nothing is less sure...
  
 For example my Plextone S50 sound bad with both DX80-90 players and sound utterly delicious with Xduoo X3.


----------



## DangerClose

> Originally Posted by *Nymphonomaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Rock Zircon are a pretty safe cheap choice for Rap and pop in general, Metal I can't say.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd say Zircon is quite good for metal.  They are warm and have a strong midrange, and the non-analytical diffusion of notes combines well with metal since metal uses lots of distortion on guitars, etc.  That's assuming someone isn't looking for a more analytical, pinpoint presentation of notes.  Guitar solos in the highs might lack some excitement, but they also won't wear you out, either.
  
 They still come with lots of bass, though.  Plenty of sub-bass that hangs around if the song has sub-bass, (but metal isn't known for lots of sub-bass), and kick drums can be overpowering imo, like a hammer hitting you in the head.  I think I'm thinking of when I used it with different tips though that cleaned up the bass a bit but also focused it, making it hit harder in that zone. For some people, that would be a plus.  Regardless, they have a lot of bass and warmth.
  
 The blurb in the first post says Zircon has crisp highs.  I wouldn't describe them that way.  They're airy and diffused.  That's what helps make them fun, though.
  
 The **** F05 looks interesting.  Reading one review of it just now says they are more on the bright side.  
 How does the soundstage size compare to Zircon?  I'm guessing it's bigger, but the big holes in the back have me assuming they leak a good bit of sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Your right about the Zircon, but I do not listen to metal a lot, more into post-rock, progressive rock, but some stuffs like the group ''Battles'' it's extremly fast and heavy on guitars and if the big bass of zircon wasn't there the sound will be harsh and bright, it give a good weight to the sound.
 I was considering the sounstage of Zircon way above average, quite big to be honnest, but only with the Shure foam tips ,with my ears it give more bass and more soundstage, very airy and engaging.
  
 About the **** F05, I listen to them right now again with the DX80 my friend lend me for a month. Yes they are bright but if your player is warm like the Dx80, Xduoo X3, Ibasso 601 or ihifi 812V2 it will sound very very good, and the dark-bright sound became a very addictive one. They need some burn in, like 20hours or more before this kind of congested brightess open to a more neutral dark sound that can open and be very surprising with the right DAP. You can have them for 11$ in HCK aliexpress store:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-quality-Double-Moving-Coil-In-ear-Dynamic-Headphones-Professional-Earphone-Fever-Double-Unit-With/32380550286.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.270.pjcDEN
 The bass is way less present than Zircon, more dry too, but it permit to other instruments to reach you ears more easily. I like the instrument separation too, this earphones feel like audiophile sound, they are dark and serious but permit to enjoy a fuller audio experience. Ah, and, no, the soundstage is smaller I think *because I find the Zircon one enormous), but the sound fluidity is fuller and more articulate. Make me remember very good sennheiser earphones. For the **** F05 I do not use memory foam tips because it will strangle the already shy bass.


----------



## DeathDomokun

One of my biggest issues with iem's is either having bloated/amped up bass or simply lacking and feeling very thin.. anyone know examples in between these ranges?


----------



## B9Scrambler

deathdomokun said:


> One of my biggest issues with iem's is either having bloated/amped up bass or simply lacking and feeling very thin.. anyone know examples in between these ranges?




VJJB K2 avoids either of the extremes. Surprised it hasn't gotten more attention in the forums.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

deathdomokun said:


> One of my biggest issues with iem's is either having bloated/amped up bass or simply lacking and feeling very thin.. anyone know examples in between these ranges?


 
  
 I understand what you say, too much earphones have bassy soundsignature that rumble and go out of control, or the earphones have a bright, analytical soundsignature and forget about roundness of bass impact.
  
 If you search in sub-30$ earphones, there some exceptions, but they are rare and I don't test them all for now. I can say for sure that open back earphones and dual-drivers can have bigger soundstage, in fact, more the earshell go outside you ears more it feel outside your head. I was thinking this type of soundstage was just limited to extremly expensive custom earphones like the Westone ES2 I have but with chinese brands.
  
 From what I read I can say there a BIG hysteria phenomenon about the Easy UE double drivers custom earphones, look like a very well balanced earphones with big soundstage and lot to like, check the link http://tinyurl.com/zvxpgu5. 
 Super clean sound is hard to find in sub 50$ but there couple of dual drivers earphones that can do well and with a risk-free price like the KZ ZN1 (big soundstage, punchy bass but not alot of texture and laid back treble) (10$ on sale in Aliexpress), the Rock Zircon (10-15$) (round bass, good sudbass, warm sounding mids, okay highs), DZAT DF-10 (17-25$) ( airy sound, over average soundstage, round bass, beautifull mids, warm and musical presentation), **** F05 (10-15$) (dark neutral sound, good instruments separation), Vsonic VSD1...
  
 Firstly, what type of music you listen to and what is you music source?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

b9scrambler said:


> VJJB K2 avoids either of the extremes. Surprised it hasn't gotten more attention in the forums.


 

 Hey, i'm curious about those.
  
 Can you describe a little more the sound?
  
 VJJB do good earphones, I order some and will write some toughs when I receive it, but I do not have order this K2 you talk about.


----------



## B9Scrambler

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey, i'm curious about those.
> 
> Can you describe a little more the sound?
> 
> VJJB do good earphones, I order some and will write some toughs when I receive it, but I do not have order this K2 you talk about.




I'm working on a review of them at the moment. Hoping to have it up next week.


----------



## DeathDomokun

nymphonomaniac said:


> I understand what you say, too much earphones have bassy soundsignature that rumble and go out of control, or the earphones have a bright, analytical soundsignature and forget about roundness of bass impact.
> 
> If you search in sub-30$ earphones, there some exceptions, but they are rare and I don't test them all for now. I can say for sure that open back earphones and dual-drivers can have bigger soundstage, in fact, more the earshell go outside you ears more it feel outside your head. I was thinking this type of soundstage was just limited to extremly expensive custom earphones like the Westone ES2 I have but with chinese brands.
> 
> ...


 
 Source will mainly be a xiaomi redmi note 2, as well as some pc use maybe
 I remember reading a post not far back about certain chinese iems pairing well with a different, but somewhat similar, chinese phone
  
 foam tips would be good given my eustachian tube problems but does the VJJB K2s isolate well? Seems like a big vent
 I will be using these in louder environments
  
 fwiw i listen to quite a variation of music, a lot of rap lately but also metal/hardcore and instrumental, obviously i'm not expecting great timbre but it can't sound extremely off either


----------



## B9Scrambler

deathdomokun said:


> foam tips would be good given my eustachian tube problems but does the VJJB K2s isolate well? Seems like a big vent
> I will be using these in louder environments


 
  
 The K2S isolates fairly well. Slightly above average for a dynamic I would say. There's one little pinhole vent near where the cable enters the housing. I usually use a DIY SE215 when doing laundry because they isolate exceptionally well. It was substituted for the K2S today. Didn't have to crank my music to block out the tens of noisy machines in the laundromat. That was with the large white silicone tips that come with the Havi B3 Pro 1. I assume foams would isolate even better. Buuuut, if isolation is of primary concern, you'll probably want to look into something using solely balanced armatures. Those are usually sealed and isolate better than something with a dynamic driver.
  
 @*Nymphonomaniac*, let me better answer your question about sound.
  
 Ootb I was pretty underwhelmed with how they sounded, but over time they've grown to be one of my favorites. They strike me as one of those earphones that are good at everything, great at nothing. Slightly warm with mildly boosted treble and bass (mid-bass primarily). I could see some finding them a touch thin sounding up top. Smooth mids with good detail; they seem to be best with male vocals. Drum and bass sounds excellent, classic rock and stuff like Rage Against the Machine pair well. They've got just enough bass for hip hop and bass-heavy EDM.
  
 Overall I find they're a very pleasant earphone. Definitely one of my better buys this year. I like them more than the Remax RM-720i I was all hyped up about earlier in the year, though mids on the Remax are something special at this price point.
  
 Hope this is helpful.


----------



## shubu000

Hi guys,
  
 i'm just looking for new headphone right now, 
  
 i am got the audeo pfe 022 right now, which are really comfy but hard to get a good sound out of from a mobile phone.
  
 i also got a xiaomi piston 3, but that gets fatiguing after a while...
  
 so anyone got any recommendation for a comfy pair of headphone where the sound is not too in your face?
  
 the piston 3's small tips fits exactly my ear canal, but at that position it's super fatiguing 
  
 anyway thanks for reading


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

shubu000 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i'm just looking for new headphone right now,
> 
> ...


 
  
 Right now, from the 10 chinese brands I receive lately the one I use the more is without a doubt the ROCK ZIRCON NANO.
 They look like this and will be very comfortable if you do not have BIG ears like me, anyway, as said, they still my favorite even if the earhook is a little small for me.
  

  
 I use SHURE earfoam and it make bass and soundstage improve drastically, In fact, I will need to buy other of this Shure eartips because they are my favorite and always improve earphones I use it with. The sound of Zircon is warm with a well rounded bass and present mids, not agressive and very musical, not the most detailed earphones but the soundsignature is really well articulated and fun. I prefer them to my bang-for-the-buck old favorite Pistons 2.
 For comfort, wich is your first issue, I think memory foam tips could be very helpfull for all your earphones, on Aliexpress you can find some really cheap of all type of size, the SHURE are very expensive (wich is why I only have one pair).
 Their the other Rock Zircon without earhook, don't know if it sound the same.
 Price is between 10-18$ on Ebay or Ali.
  
 What is the music you listen at mostly?
  
  
 PS: The VJJB K2 that B9scrambler talk about look interesting too, and quite small, another time it use memory foam eartips. Read the sound description to see if it look more interesting than the Zircon. From what I read, you don,t want Bright earphones.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Rap is a delight with the Zircon, way more natural sounding and well controlled than the KZ ZN1-ZS1.
  
 Feel I repeat myself here, but i'm in the mood the praise the Rock Zircon!!!
  
 As said, you most have memory foam tips because with the Zircon it's just silicone tips, It can be problematic with the Nano Zircon because of the earhook that pull out the earphone of your ear if the fit isn't perfect.
 Zircon doesn't sound bad with any DAP I use, will try it right now with my terribly bassy Ipod touch to see....
  
 (1 minutes later)
 Holy crap! Sound good even if the Ipod sound is quite brightish-mids-all-frequencies tweaked. Zircon is a great all arounder for sure and can deal with everything. I listen to Tipper (album:Broken Soul Jamboree). Now for metal, i'm not exactly a metal head but Mike Patton can be quite harcore when he want too in some project, so I try TETEMA wich is somekind of experimental metal, and know what: Zircon done it again. Soundstage is enormous and instruments separation excell for an Ipod, the sound can't be more clean that what the source give so bass is less beautifull than with my Xduoo X3 or Ibasso Dx90, still, it's a very energic and warm sound.


----------



## shubu000

Thanks for getting back to me!
  
 i have been doing more reading since i posted the question, this is the crossroad i'm at:
  
 i can buy a few cheaper headphones, but deal with my wife complaining that i got too many headphones 
 or i can just buy 1 more expensive one, i'm leaning towards shozy zeros that's got so much hype.
  
 i was looking at the PMV-A01 but what you said is true, to listen all day i probably want something darker
  
 that said, now you're making me want to get the zircons!
  
 anyway i listen to a lot of 00s indie rock
 a bit of dance
 and sometimes i really enjoy some good vocals, florence and the machine, regina spektor - samson (great track)
  
 but when i don't want to think, i just use my spotify discover weekly playlist
  
 which begs another question, does it really matter if i listen to 320kbits compressed music?? haha
  
 maybe i can just get the zircons and call it a day!


----------



## Folly

I can vouch for the Zero - their sound signature is warm but with good details and vocals, and very comfortable so they're perfect for long listens.


----------



## mochill

Like butter


----------



## goodluck4u

Recently  I get UiiSii US80 as free sample for a review of amazon.co.jp . This is good impression.   I don't know about HM7 but know about C100 (approx $5 in aliexpress).The early stage of C100 is light and more background noise but ,after 100 hours of it is less background noise to grow up clear. The C100 is basically wider sound stage. and also other said on a reviews on amazon.co.jp (This reviewers is a buyer and seems to know well about Chinese earphones.) that C100 is lower class of HM7. and then, C100 might be a good option around $5 iems but not be a good one less than $30.  Now I have the first impression of UiiSii US80  are good isolation and wide soundstage.on the class of $10-15 earphones. US80 has good sound as well as good build quality. this is for average listeners or audiophiles not bassheads. IMO, UiiSii's all earphones might bring us at least better impression than average although there are some evaluation from Mr.Igor.
  
 PS.
 Recent  brief impression about some earphones. 
 Joyroom 107 is better impression for me  than 109 possibly because I might be an audiophile. 107 is already a famous iems around head-fi. ★★★★★
 Gevo GV2 : average widestage and slightly narrow frequency range, slightly good isolation.  this is for average listeners not for bassheads.　★★★☆
 Remax 303:  Remax 303 is less treble than VE Monk but I think this earbuds is as the same league of VE Monk. and also 303 has smaller DD (about 14mm) than VE Monk. thus this is compact.　★★★★
 Unfortunately, My brain is slightly confusion about earphones. and then I can only write my brief impression. 
  
 ★= 1, ☆=0.5 Max 5 stars. for sound.


----------



## shubu000

Ok, I think I'm liking my piston 3s again.

I decided to play it's the eq a bit and bring up the mids, wow what a difference! Getting some foam buds to boost comfort, this time I got the round ones, ts200 clones 

Will report back


----------



## Nekrosov

Great Thread!
 Thanks!


----------



## audio123

is there a ranking list?


----------



## crabdog

Tenmak iem are also good. Listening to my tenmak piano now. Good instrument separation, punchy and tidy bass and subbass can dig deep when needed.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Tenmak iem are also good. Listening to my tenmak piano now. Good instrument separation, punchy and tidy bass and subbass can dig deep when needed.


 

 your comment is good mate! i always trust your ears


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> your comment is good mate! i always trust your ears



I'm pretty keen to try some of those new zhiyin iems! Need something durable for work and I like the detachable cable. Plus they're cheap enough I wouldn't be too upset if I lost them.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I'm pretty keen to try some of those new zhiyin iems! Need something durable for work and I like the detachable cable. Plus they're cheap enough I wouldn't be too upset if I lost them.


 

 not sure if qt5 is that good. its cheaper than flc8s which has claimed legendary status for being one of the best mid fi iems by a small sum of $. can it replicate hmmm


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> is there a ranking list?


 

 Hi,
 the first post is a ''Best of list'', ranking will be perhaps in a futur when I will have collect ALL good chinese brands earphones. It will be hard because It's near impossible to me to listen to all the chinese earphones of the market...I buy what I'm pretty confident that will sound good and man, it make 15 pairs I buy!! A gentle headfier help me with 3 other pairs that I will listen. The jlistening ourney just begin!
 I put link to full reviews for some earphones, so you can read this too to help your choice.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guys, I have a new contender that cost less than 15$, is super sexyyyyyyy and sound EXCELLENT!!!
  
 Check theses beauties, yes, it's normal that a ''Déja vu'' impression hit you, it's the SWING IE800 OEM:
  


  
 One of my more trustable appreciation technic about earphones is quite simple: it's my SUBCONSCIOUS hehe
  
 When my subconscious drive me repeatedly to some specific earphones like an obsessive zomby, it's a good sign, it mean that I can't live without this type of sound and lot of earphones been forget in this capricious and instinctive attraction.
 Fact: I always come back to the Swing IE800 and they sound especially good with the Xduoo X3 that have a laid back sound that complement well the detailed one of IE800.
  
 The SWING IE800 sound AMAZING for their size, I suggest foam tip with them and a good positioning so the soundstage can blossom (if you push it too much inside your ears it congest the sound), the sound is on the bright side but a gentle one, the details is near-analitical and treble is sparkly. Bass is punchy, not enormous but there, sub bass too...at this size I don,t understand how it's possible but from all the sub-50$ earphones I hear they are among the more audiophile one, the soundsignature is very elegant and complexe and they are easy to drive too. I don't even read any reviews of them before buying from Easy Earphones on Aliexpress (they are the only one to got them I think) but I read some after and people got hysterical about the SWING IE800 and it's for a very good reason! They are a all-arounder too, I listen to IDM as well as Classical and all type of acoustic instrumental. Treble sparkle very beautifully with acoustic guitars, violin have texture, I will say the only drawback (I must find one!) is the bass extension, as said, it's there and well articulated but there not enough air for the bass to extend fully his roundness, but for this reason it do not bleed on any other frequencies. This earphones are a MUST, construction is beautifull and sturdy and the sound is just WOW.


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Guys, I have a new contender that cost less than 15$, is super sexyyyyyyy and sound EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> Check theses beauties, yes, it's normal that a ''Déja vu'' impression hit you, it's the SWING IE800 OEM:
> 
> ...


 
 Wellll just one more to add to my wishlist I guess.


----------



## maxnik

where are Swing IE800 sold. Also which foam tips do you use with them?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

shubu000 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me!
> 
> i have been doing more reading since i posted the question, this is the crossroad i'm at:
> 
> ...


 
  
 320kb is okay, don't go under tough because hissing can occur .
  
 Shozy are surely a good choice, they are more than praise here and your wife will not think your a neurotic impulsive crackpot money spender.
  
 If comfort is an important question for you, be aware that the ''custom type'' earphones can be a hit or miss game, for exemple I struggle with the KZ ATE to make them stick in my ears. The PMV A01 are of that type. Foam tips can do miracle to help a good fit.
  
 Hum, if you can get the Zircon for 10$ on Ali, I don't think there any possible reason you will regret it, it's the same price than a 6packs of beer you know...and you can't have a hungover of good music.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyway, i'm very impress right now by the SWING IE800 and I think they are a good all-arounder and have a very energic and detailed sound, I don't find them harsh sounding at all...and your wife will think you buy jewellery and not an earphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hum, it depend what earphones you already got, if you have a small collection I suggest to take 3 or 4 pairs of different sounding earphones that will suit all your taste because it's very rare that one earphones will be versatile enough for ALL type of music. As somebody that listen to Baroque Classical as well as Trap Rap, IDM, Folk, Indie and Jazz....and 1000 other bands...I can confirm there not earphones that will do the magical for every music type.
  
 The Swing IE800 do very good with Indie tough.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

maxnik said:


> where are Swing IE800 sold. Also which foam tips do you use with them?


 
  
 I buy it from EASY EARPHONES on Aliexpress, don't think they are sold anywhere else and they sound way better than the pricier Tingo DIY IE800 (I try it and sound congested....you pay for the stupid sennheiser sign on it).
 Copy paste this link:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/32489941823.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.piOCR8
  
 Very good Foam tips that I use on most of my earphones (you need to write to the seller for the size and color):
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-3pairs-Comply-T100-T400-Memory-Ear-Foam-Eartips-For-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbud-Headset/32455634376.html


----------



## maxnik

thanks a lot.


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> I buy it from EASY EARPHONES on Aliexpress, don't think they are sold anywhere else and they sound way better than the pricier Tingo DIY IE800 (I try it and sound congested....you pay for the stupid sennheiser sign on it).
> Copy paste this link:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-DIY-IE800-Headphones-HiFi-In-ear-Ceramic-Earphone-Earbud-Headphone-Wth-Microphone-Top-Quality-HiFi/32489941823.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.piOCR8
> 
> ...


 

 thanks a lot!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

It make one Week that i'm not very active here because I was away from home....but NOT from my earphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 After some testing and comparaison I discover NEW gems that I will include in the list:
  
 TUNA earphones are something to watch, especially the well built TUNA X6. The soundstage of these earphones is very big, bass is boomy and vast, sound is darkish Sennheiser style, V shape sound with good average details retreival and a somewhat Closed-cans sound experience....man, I listen to them writing this and at 6(!) $ they are a STEAL!!!! 
  

  
  
 KZ ATE are very impressive too, not listen much but I was impress by their driver units. Sound and instruments separation is very well articulated and bass is is round and present but not boomy, soundstage above average. Vocals are fowards but kind of bright. Will do an official review on of these days because they are a real treat to listen to!

 The VJJB V1 are incredible value and one of the best dual drivers in the sub 100$ range. Sound is punchy and well articulate in all frequencies, warm sounding and vast soundstage. Thank you to TWIN for offering me the chance to listen and ENJOY this earphones!!

  
 TUNA X1 are really good too, but I prefer the X6. The X1 have a more airy and neutral sound and is more appropriate with instrumentals music.

 KZ ZN1 are better than the ZS1 in my opinion. It's all about soundstage here: ENORMOUS ONE. The sound isn't very natural tough and bass is a little out of control, but with the right music it is like being in a stadium with speakers everywhere.


----------



## bluedan02

Wow guys, you people are sure interesting to read!

 Now, after reading through thousands of messages in both this thread and the official Asian brand one, I have a simple question.

 Is there a pair that you would recommend to listen to metal and heavy music? (August Burns Red, Born of Osiris)
 I was debating on a sub-30$ pair from Easy, but there are so many that I do not know what would be the best pick. 
  
 I know that most IEMs under 100$ are pretty meh for metal, but surely some of these obscure set can perform awesome!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bluedan02 said:


> Wow guys, you people are sure interesting to read!
> 
> Now, after reading through thousands of messages in both this thread and the official Asian brand one, I have a simple question.
> 
> ...


 

  Hum, look like there alot of MetalheadFIER here on headfi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I listen surely to some kind of ''metal'' from experimental Norway scene, will check out what can be interesting for you in what I have...will try the Swing IE800 first because they sound great with guitars, slap bass not sure tough.
 I think that earphones that sound very good with Classical symphony have good chance to sound very good with complex Metal tracks.
  
 Got a friend that is the bassist of ''Epiphany from the Abyss'', don't know if you know this band? Quite a killer bassist if you ask me.
 Anyway, perhaps I should lend him some earphones to know wich one is his favorite!
  
 Will come you back with some suggestions dude.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Sylmar

Listening to my KZ ED8S because of a recommendation I saw in the KZ thread. These are BIG but coupled with the Zircon's medium tips they are amazing for the price. My favourite KZ's so far. Only not to sure about how I look with them in my ears, they really stick out and are far bigger than I suspected on pictures. Comfortable though.


----------



## To.M

bluedan02 I listen to a lot of heavy stuff (Pantera, Sepultura, Fear Factory etc) and through my Joyroom E107 or Tennmak Piano this kind of "noise" sounds good


----------



## maxnik

@bluedan02 I just ordered the Swing IE800. I will post how they sound with metal music.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay then, hehe, I will stop testing them with hardcore jazz rock band Elephant 9....wait, not right now because it sound good!
  
 I really suggest you to use or buy memory foam eartips....with the wrong eartips it sound WRONG.
 Driver need a little air space to blossom and some tips included make the drivers to exposed and make the Swing sound distant and bright.
  
 Hope you will like them!!!


----------



## maxnik

I use comply foam any time I can. I love the stuff  - my UE TripleFi 10 have it - they are my best sounding in ear headphones.  


nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay then, hehe, I will stop testing them with hardcore jazz rock band Elephant 9....wait, not right now because it sound good!
> 
> I really suggest you to use or buy memory foam eartips....with the wrong eartips it sound WRONG.
> Driver need a little air space to blossom and some tips included make the drivers to exposed and make the Swing sound distant and bright.
> ...


 
 I use comply foam any time I can. I love the stuff  - my UE TripleFi 10 have it - they are my best sounding in ear headphones.


----------



## bluedan02

nymphonomaniac said:


> I listen surely to some kind of ''metal'' from experimental Norway scene, will check out what can be interesting for you in what I have...will try the Swing IE800 first because they sound great with guitars, slap bass not sure tough.
> 
> I think that earphones that sound very good with Classical symphony have good chance to sound very good with complex Metal tracks.
> 
> ...


 
 The cheap pair that I have right now (V-Moda bass freq) are pretty good for experimental "Norwayish" stuff and classical, however they are a bit too bassy on hardcore/metalcore/djent, so I lose the guitar in complex arrangements. 
  
 I do agree, when I listen to Dream Theater, it is 100% perfect, but when the instruments are mashed up, it kind of drops down to okay at best haha. I might have a go at my equalizer tho, and maybe a good amp could help. 
  
 I know the band and they are awesome, I've seen them live a few times. Seeing how we are both within 150 kms from each other, I am not surprised you mentioned their name!
  
 And yeah, usually when people think Metalheads, they think heavy bass and thats it. I care more about hearing my guitar solo!


----------



## To.M

yeah metal is not about bass, the examples of the phones I gave offer a nice clarity, separation of instruments, detail and guitars sound good 

p.s. just listening to my recent discovery: Haggard - Eppur Si Muove, amazing stuff


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

to.m said:


> yeah metal is not about bass, the examples of the phones I gave offer a nice clarity, separation of instruments, detail and guitars sound good
> 
> p.s. just listening to my recent discovery: Haggard - Eppur Si Muove, amazing stuff


 
  
 Hum, my BIG problem with Heavy Metal is that I can't deal with the guttural metal-signature type of voice...like with Haggard I was all happy, violin, choral signer and BAM, drum and BAM this vooooooooooooooooice. It's a matter of taste and a proof I will never be a real Metal fan, but I was wondering if there any ''ONLY Instrumental'' metal bands that worth the listen?
  
 Anyway, I'll continue my search for best earphones for Metal.
 Swing IE800 are very detailed but perhaps it lack in punch and air to feel properly the drums and heavy toms.
 The Easy DIY UE custom dual drivers earphones could be an interesting one. Will try them more to know....
 I think they have quite an impressive instruments separation for the price so it could be the one!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, my BIG problem with Heavy Metal is that I can't deal with the guttural metal-signature type of voice...like with Haggard I was all happy, violin, choral signer and BAM, drum and BAM this vooooooooooooooooice. It's a matter of taste and a proof I will never be a real Metal fan, but I was wondering if there any ''ONLY Instrumental'' metal bands that worth the listen?
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue my search for best earphones for Metal.
> Swing IE800 are very detailed but perhaps it lack in punch and air to feel properly the drums and heavy toms.
> ...


 

 link please


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

(((((PARENTHESIS))))
  
 Just receive the TENNMARK  DULCIMER:
  


  
 First impression is VERY POSITIVE.
 Wasn't expecting this type of sound from earphones of this look!
 It have weight in it's soud, texture and a good soundstage...will listen more!
  
 PS: My enthusiasm is even more hyped because I paid 10$ for them!
  
 CHeers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

There you go for the DIY UE Custom:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.261.0e2YOs


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> (((((PARENTHESIS))))
> 
> Just receive the TENNMARK  DULCIMER:
> 
> ...


 
 Yes I would love to try some of these because the Tenmak Piano is fantastic and they use the same driver as Dulcimer. I thought they only came in red. Having a black is another +1 for me. Might have to add some to my wishlist.


----------



## To.M

nymphonomaniac said:


> ..like with Haggard I was all happy, violin, choral signer and BAM, drum and BAM this vooooooooooooooooice. It's a matter of taste and a proof I will never be a real Metal fan, but I was wondering if there any ''ONLY Instrumental'' metal bands that worth the listen?




I don't like growling but Haggard is an exception  

As for instrumental metal, on Spotify I found PELICAN and for example their album WHAT WE ALL COME TO NEED 

is the offer for Dulcimer for 10usd still available?


----------



## nolife1123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, my BIG problem with Heavy Metal is that I can't deal with the guttural metal-signature type of voice...like with Haggard I was all happy, violin, choral signer and BAM, drum and BAM this vooooooooooooooooice. It's a matter of taste and a proof I will never be a real Metal fan, but I was wondering if there any ''ONLY Instrumental'' metal bands that worth the listen?
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue my search for best earphones for Metal.
> Swing IE800 are very detailed but perhaps it lack in punch and air to feel properly the drums and heavy toms.
> ...


 
 There are always Instrumental versions of Avantasia's songs, which sound pretty amazing if I may add:


----------



## maxnik

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, my BIG problem with Heavy Metal is that I can't deal with the guttural metal-signature type of voice...like with Haggard I was all happy, violin, choral signer and BAM, drum and BAM this vooooooooooooooooice. It's a matter of taste and a proof I will never be a real Metal fan, but I was wondering if there any ''ONLY Instrumental'' metal bands that worth the listen?
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue my search for best earphones for Metal.
> Swing IE800 are very detailed but perhaps it lack in punch and air to feel properly the drums and heavy toms.
> ...


 
 Actually a lot of bands lately have been releasing albums with and without vocals. Nightwish did that and Kamelot. Those do not have the growling vocals anyway. Another good example would be The Ocean, who kind of wrote their album both ways.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

to.m said:


> I don't like growling but Haggard is an exception
> 
> As for instrumental metal, on Spotify I found PELICAN and for example their album WHAT WE ALL COME TO NEED
> 
> is the offer for Dulcimer for 10usd still available?


 

  Yeah, I kind of heard about Pelican and should listen to them soon.
  I Like post-rock stuff like ''old" Explosion in the Sky, Mono, God speed you!emperor etc..
 So much goooood music, should have 6 pairs of ears to be able to keep track.
  
 I just check for the Dulcimer and the code is unfortunately expired...if it come back I will tell here but i'm sure you can find it for a little less than 20$...somewhere...don't know where...now it's 20 on Gearbest and most Aliexpress, but Aliexpress got coupons and stuffs...
  
 PS: Me too I prefer the sober black version...even if I can sometime listen to rap I do not like Dr.Dre wanna Beat style and sporty looking stuff.
 I prefer austere bad ass looking stuffs.
  
 Listening to the new Radiohead album with my Dulcimer right now, vocals aren't supremely fowards but still over average V shaped earphones and quite clear, sound is very energic and when their some bass the dynamic is superb! Really, this is the kind of earphones finding I will compare to the Xiaomi Pistons 2, they make me feel more like a ''enthusiast'' music connaisseur than a ''audiophile'' one but in the good sens of the term, if that make sens
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Perhaps I should try some near-Metal now...


----------



## shubu000

That reminds me, radiohead new album 

Sigh..... Spotify is in their bad books

Too bad all my friends are anti-apple otherwise it's not a bad deal.....


----------



## Pastapipo

shubu000 said:


> That reminds me, radiohead new album
> 
> Sigh..... Spotify is in their bad books
> 
> Too bad all my friends are anti-apple otherwise it's not a bad deal.....


 

 How about Tidal High-Res?
 The new Radiohead album is a true masterpiece.


----------



## maxnik

pastapipo said:


> How about Tidal High-Res?
> The new Radiohead album is a true masterpiece.


 
 I second that. Give Tidal a try.


----------



## audio123

pastapipo said:


> How about Tidal High-Res?
> The new Radiohead album is a true masterpiece.


 

 still cant win their creep


----------



## peter123

**** UEs, purchased for $28:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035


----------



## audio123

peter123 said:


> **** UEs, purchased for $28:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035


 

 have u tried ownluxe ue?


----------



## matheus176

I need a new earphone for gaming and electronic music, 20$ max, any recomendation? I was thinking about the VE MONK+ and the Rock Zircon/Swing IE800.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

matheus176 said:


> I need a new earphone for gaming and electronic music, 20$ max, any recomendation? I was thinking about the VE MONK+ and the Rock Zircon/Swing IE800.


 

 For IDM and gaming I will go with the Rock Zircon because of his round bass and over average soundstage, IE800 are more bright-detailed and intimate.
 I do not listen to the VE Monk but for gaming...hum, not sure about earbuds.
  
 Check Aliexpress, perhaps you will find the Zircon for 10 boxes.....
  
  
 Cheers!


----------



## matheus176

nymphonomaniac said:


> For IDM and gaming I will go with the Rock Zircon because of his round bass and over average soundstage, IE800 are more bright-detailed and intimate.
> I do not listen to the VE Monk but for gaming...hum, not sure about earbuds.
> 
> Check Aliexpress, perhaps you will find the Zircon for 10 boxes.....
> ...



Thanks, do you have any other recomendation $25 tops?? For gaming and electronix music, 80% music 20% gaming xD


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

matheus176 said:


> Thanks, do you have any other recomendation $25 tops?? For gaming and electronix music, 80% music 20% gaming xD


 

 Hum, you can go for dual drivers like the KZ Zn1 (10-20$) or the (better) UE Custom with detachable cable (14-17$ at Easy Earphones), both have quite big soundstage and present bass.


----------



## matheus176

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, you can go for dual drivers like the KZ Zn1 (10-20$) or the (better) UE Custom with detachable cable (14-17$ at Easy Earphones), both have quite big soundstage and present bass.



UE custom link pls??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

(DIY) UE Custom from Easy Earphones:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html
  
  
 Really nice construction and the cable that came with the black one I bought is Excellent!
 The sound is little more neutral that KZ ZN1 but is more well controlled cause the bass of ZN1 can bloat mids sometime.
 Both are good for the price, DIY UE Custom is kind of unbelievably cheap and super high quality looking.
  
 Take a look:


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> (DIY) UE Custom from Easy Earphones:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html
> 
> ...


 
 imo they should remove the left and right markings on the iem.


----------



## matheus176

nymphonomaniac said:


> (DIY) UE Custom from Easy Earphones:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html
> 
> ...



Thanks! I live in brazil, only the cable costs the same price as the headphone


----------



## collidestar

remax 303 and 610d anyone?


----------



## audio123

matheus176 said:


> I need a new earphone for gaming and electronic music, 20$ max, any recomendation? I was thinking about the VE MONK+ and the Rock Zircon/Swing IE800.


ve monk man. Massive soundstage for 5 USD.


----------



## maxnik

@bluedan02 @Nymphonomaniac I got my Swing IE800 yesterday. Have had a bit of time to listen to some music. I would definitely recommend these for metal. So far, I've tried to check out various artists to see how they hold up. Few songs from Fleshgod Apocalypse - King sounded good. I always try to listen to Blind Guardian - Curse my name - good test for bass drum sound and wind instruments. New Katatonia album sounds fine. Non metal - Nora Jones with all the acoustics and vocals - quite good for IEMs. One thing was not a good match for these was The Wisdom of Crowds. Bass sounded way too boomy.
  
 I listen on my Samsung Galaxy S5 with either Fiio Q1 or E18. Tidal HIFI.


----------



## 93EXCivic

hifichris said:


> Good idea. TE-02 impressions: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds/reviews/14947
> 
> Well, as for the price and where to get them: I don't know. I gt mine from the German Amazon for €29.24, but they can be found for even less (half that price). Some folks on Head-Fi mentioned that they could be found for ~ $15-30. I know that there is an OEM version with Pioneer branding that might be easier to find on the international market.


 
 I just got a pair of these. They are really awesome. Extremely neutral.


----------



## HiFiChris

93excivic said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea. TE-02 impressions: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-earbuds/reviews/14947
> ...


 
  
 Yep, awesome, neutral little hidden gems. Great bass quality imvho - very clean, quick and arid, and overall resolution is really good as well. For the pure sound, I'd be personally willing to spend a three-digit price for those bad boys.


----------



## darmanastartes

I've bought three pairs of KZ ATEs : one for me, one for my girlfriend, and one to replace the first pair after I lent them to my mother to wear on her flight home from visiting. I was blown away by the detail and soundstage on a product so inexpensive.


----------



## TwoPalms

hifichris said:


> Yep, awesome, neutral little hidden gems. Great bass quality imvho - very clean, quick and arid, and overall resolution is really good as well. For the pure sound, I'd be personally willing to spend a three-digit price for those bad boys.



TE-02 very clean & neutral but less fun. Another great earphone.


----------



## HiFiChris

By the way, I have heard that at least 4 versions of the KZ ATE exist.
  
 The version with the small vent near the nozzle is the warm, creamy and smooth version (which I have), whereas the version without that vent is clearly bass-heavy.
 I'm wondering if some of the different ATE versions are using different drivers. Could be with such an inexpensive product and would not be the first time that an Asian IEM would get new drivers without informing the customers about this facelift.


----------



## thanderbird

HifiChris

I'm new here. You could pass the link that kz ate you like?


----------



## HiFiChris

@thanderbird 
  
 The problem is that they are not specifically labelled. It is kind of a game of luck which model you will get, though the one I have (vent near the nozzle, creamy, smooth and warm sounding) seems to be the most common.
 I don't remember which AliExpress seller I bought mine from, but I know that other people in Germany who bought from the same store also received a very bassy and v-shaped version of the ATE.


----------



## maxnik

@HiFiChris  any chanse you could post a picture of the ATEs that you have? thanks.


----------



## HiFiChris

maxnik said:


> @HiFiChris  any chanse you could post a picture of the ATEs that you have? thanks.


 
  
 Not my picture, but from: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ATE-3-5mm-in-ear-Sport-Running-Earphones-Stereo-HIFI-Music-Earphones-Super-Bass-noise/32428139223.html?smToken=a191cf977310432cb45be510b5f8dc46&smSign=ro0eY2iXeuALD71psDSR1A==
  





  
 Mine looks just like this one, with that tiny vent where the nozzle begins.


----------



## goodluck4u

VORSON VIM-6012S ...
 This is a big supersize! 
  
I get as a OEM product sample for a review on amazon.co.jp from muchar shop, MS-606, a week ago.
  
This is very interesting. and Then I compare VIM 6012S with DZAT DF-10 and Joyroom E107.
I think DF-10 had a widest soundstage around that price range. However, VIM-6012S beats DF-10. IMO: This means 6012s has the widest soundstage below $20 class.
I think Joyroom E107 is good for listening to orchestra. VIM-6012S is also good and has heavier bass like spice  because 6012S has beautiful mid and treble like percussion and piano, guitar.
6012S has heavy bass but this bass does not contaminate mid and treble! 
However I found 6012s on taobao but not found on aliexpress. Perhaps I guess it is $10-15 from its taobao price.
  
This diaphragm uses  生物複合膜 in Chinese (I don't know it in English but I guess it means Bio cellulose diaphragm.). This burn-in bring a great change for its sound. The early stage of the 6012s has nothing on bass and heavy bass. Therefore 6012s strongly requires burning more than 50 hours.
After 2 days, 6012s sounds good heavy bass. 
  
its sound isolation is normal or a little bit better.
  
 6012s has wide soundstage and beautiful treble. the 6012s has also excellent response. but As this is light signature, it is not suit for music like Enya.
  
This is my photos.

  

  
 the below are from product page.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sorry guys for not being very active these days, will have more free time now and write more because even if I don't write I still listen to new earphones and have now alot of impressions to share but let's begin by the one I have in my ears right now and that BLOW MY MIND because of my very deceiving experience I have with another model that you should avoid: the Superlux HD381B (B!B!B!)
  
 Now, let's talk about the SUPERLUX HD381:
  



  
 Note that the SUPERLUX HD381 are BLACK and the HD381B are GREY and do not sound at all the same.
  
 Really I LOVE this earphones, the soundstage is IMMENSE and the bass is big, round, boomy and energic.
 Mids are still very present, way above average of other V shaped sound.
 These earphones are a REAL hidden gem and at the price I paid (12$ at gearbest) a real steal, even at the retail 24$ price they sound twice the price.
 This is a must for basshead that still want good details retreival and entry-level audiophile experience...sincerly this is a delight with beat driven music, big Trap or IDM like Tipper or Vinces Staples.
 The soundsignature is ultra fun, musical and wide, really wide and on the warm side. Vocals aren't fowards but still very present, texture is good too...to be honnest, I think they beat the TENNMAK DULCIMER as well as the PISTONS V2 and even the VSONIC GR06(!!!!!).
  
 Hum, yeah, well, that's it for now guys, i'm going to have my breakfast.
  
 Go crazy about this one tough!
 Tthe HD681F are ultra praised too and I think I will try them for sure in a near futur....just stay away from the B version, they don't even have good bass and sound dry.
  
 CHEERS!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

goodluck4u said:


> VORSON VIM-6012S ...
> This is a big supersize!
> 
> I get as a OEM product sample for a review on amazon.co.jp from muchar shop, MS-606, a week ago.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the sharing, I will include it in the best off list. Did the construction look solid because the mesh of earshell tips isn't a metal one?
  
 If they beat the DF-10 in sound quality it would be INCREDIBLE for the price because the DF sound darn gooooooood and smoooooth and wiiiiiiiiiiide. I really enjoy them.
  
 For the Joyroom E107 I receive them last week and was REALLY impress by the sound they produce especially if we take the size factor in account. They are incredibly small and you can sleep with them without problem (can really be usefull in some noisy environment and save you from insomnia). The soundsignature remind me of Etymotic MC3 and I don't know if it's accurate but I feel the E107 beat them in soundstage and musicality...yes, they cost 5 times less than the Etymotic but are for the same type of music lover: acoustical, jazz, classical, instrumental, rock. The sound is a little bright but really elegant in his presentation, and yes, as the size is microscopical the bass isn't quite big and presented like with the Yamaha EPH100, wich mean, it's there and easily pickable but not feel and do not have sub bass rumble.
  
 Anyway, how do the VORSON perform with vocals????


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

-FAST UNFORGIVABLE IMPULSIVE THUMBS DOWN-
  
 As I receive and listen to lot of different chinese earphones lately, their some contender that just don,t pass the first test wich is: I want to listen to this earphones MORE.
  
  
 This is really subjective but I think it's fair to choose other better earphones with all the choice we have. 
 This earphones deceive me:
  
 -ROCK MULA  (just stay with the Zircon)
  
 -Xiaomi PISTONS V3 (yes....I find the sound veiled and too smooth, bass too abstract and not enough punchy, really prefer the Pistons V2 without a doubt)
  
 -SUPERLUX HD381B (simply horrifious soudn tweaking)
  
 -KZ ED2 (for the price it sound great, but if I don't use it it's because I don't like them so...can't lie about that. Find the sound unatural and the bass bloat the mids)
  
 -KZ HDS2 (Yamaha eph100 wannabe OEM that sound dry and congested like a dollar store earphones with a fancy looking (easily brokable))
  
 -KZ ZS1 (This one should not be here if I did not listen to the ZN1 that I feel are more well balanced....they still are great and have enormous soundstage, just not my type of sound)
  
 -Awei Q35 (as a headfier say: Stay Awei from Awei)
  
 -Plextone X38M (for 6$ it isn't bad, but YES you still can find better like the Tuna X6 wich are millions time better and you don,t need to lie to yourself to enjoy them)
  
 -VJJB C1S earbuds (beautifull looking and construction, vain, dry, congested, non musical sound)
  
  
  
 That's it for now...sorry if I offend some owner of this earphones, you must take that in the perspective of somebody that have BIG attempt about CHEAP earphones!


----------



## audio123

i would strongly recommend syun mix 1


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darmanastartes said:


> I've bought three pairs of KZ ATEs : one for me, one for my girlfriend, and one to replace the first pair after I lent them to my mother to wear on her flight home from visiting. I was blown away by the detail and soundstage on a product so inexpensive.


 
  
 Yes, the KZ ATE are really above average in all aspects for the price! Quite beautiful and pricey looking too!
 I own one pair but dont know wich model...
  
 ...
  
 Listening right now to the LETV  Stero Earphones....I think we got a new perfection scale for 10$, really incredible details, bass and soundstage with present creamy mids!


 Will review them one day....they are so awesone for the price that even at 30$ the superb sound will be a Top IEM....still, they only cost 10-15$
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm kind of overwhelmed by all the super good IEM at ridiculous price...now, it make sens to have a vast earphones collection!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hifichris said:


> Yep, awesome, neutral little hidden gems. Great bass quality imvho - very clean, quick and arid, and overall resolution is really good as well. For the pure sound, I'd be personally willing to spend a three-digit price for those bad boys.


 
  
 Wow, you guys begin to make a legend out of the TE-02....
 how the vocals and mids sound?
  
 I like clean present vocals with a good roundness given by a well controled bass....
  
  
 Any link to a store that sell them around 15-20$????????
  
 Cheers!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow, you guys begin to make a legend out of the TE-02....
> how the vocals and mids sound?
> 
> I like clean present vocals with a good roundness given by a well controled bass....
> ...


 

 fostex te-02?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bhazard said:


> LeTV Reverse in ear. $5 shipped. Was a steal of a deal, and I like them better than the Xiaomi hybrid and 3. The LeTV is more neutral.
> 
> $15 is still pretty good. They punch in the good $30 range.


 
  
 DUDE THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTION!!!!
 DO you know anything below 50$ that can beat them????????
  
 I got my pair today and they really blown me away...listening to Nosaj Thing right now and get goosebumps...no joke they hit WAY bellow their pricerange!!!
 Soundstage is Immense, texture is superb, mids, bass, sub bass bump, instruments separation, sound feeling warmnest......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Can't put them off my ears even if I receive the Superlux HD381 with them and really really really like them too!
 Feel so spoil right now, this cost me the same price than a pack of 6 good beers....or a cheap restaurant meal.
  
 Don't give a damn about consumerism in general, but earphones is my exception and the LETV represent the joy of this never ending quest of epicurian sound experience!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah, the Fostex...
 I think it's this one but it look like their other version (perhaps just the colors):
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Fostex-TE-02n-water-quality-headphones/dp/B00GBMFZP6?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0
  
 Very intriguing. Do you heard or have them??


----------



## HiFiChris

nymphonomaniac said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, awesome, neutral little hidden gems. Great bass quality imvho - very clean, quick and arid, and overall resolution is really good as well. For the pure sound, I'd be personally willing to spend a three-digit price for those bad boys.
> ...


 
  
 Well, if anything, they could use a slight bit more energy in the 700-800 Hz range to have "good roundness" in the lower mids, but they're very clean. And the bass is superbly controlled.
  
 No idea where they are sold anyway, as it seems they're out of production. There's a Pioneer OEM though (I guess I've mentioned it in this thread).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Thanks for the description details.
 I make a fast google search and find them on amazon and other european store...they are named Fostex TE-02N and TE-02WP tough. Is this the same model?
  
 If I find a deal I will perhaps try them one day, for now can't spend more if I don't want to finish in the street (with lots of good earphones in my pockets).


----------



## polychroma23

nymphonomaniac said:


> DUDE THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTION!!!!
> DO you know anything below 50$ that can beat them????????
> 
> I got my pair today and they really blown me away...listening to Nosaj Thing right now and get goosebumps...no joke they hit WAY bellow their pricerange!!!
> ...




I need earphones with neutral sound signature. Haven't tried any neutral earphones yet actually. Would they be perfect for my entry to balanced sound?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi there...
 Hum, I ADORE this earphones because of their warm, bassy soundsignature, so I would not call them neutral.
  
 The Superlux HD381 are more neutral but still have good bass impact, they are more bright but not harsh (12$)
 Joyroom E107 are very neutral and analytical, but the soundstage isn't very wide, more in your face fast sound.(12$)
 Plextone S50 are bright and neutral with a little emphasize on mids and over average soundstage.(10$)
 VJJB V1S have a good neutral energic sound with a over average soundstage and fast bass response. (17$)
  
 It depend what type of music you listen too....if it's rap, electro or beatdriven music i'm not sure supreme neutrality is ideal but tell me and I can suggest more precise earphones.


----------



## HiFiChris

nymphonomaniac said:


> I make a fast google search and find them on amazon and other european store...they are named Fostex TE-02N and TE-02WP tough. Is this the same model?


 
  
 I have no idea. The model I have though is the TE-02WP *without *the penguin on the packaging.
  
  
 Oh, and PS, it would be awesome if you could add the MrZ Tomahawk earbuds (http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-mrz-tomahawk-hifi-earbud) to your list in the forst post. They're excellent earbuds and worth every single penny.
 When they are on sale, the price is around US$35 and can be reduced to US$33 when applying the $3 discount code that can be found on the store's front site. Worth every single buck of the $32.20 (or whatever it was) I paid.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hifichris said:


> I have no idea. The model I have though is the TE-02WP *without *the penguin on the packaging.
> 
> 
> Oh, and PS, it would be awesome if you could add the MrZ Tomahawk earbuds (http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-mrz-tomahawk-hifi-earbud) to your list in the forst post. They're excellent earbuds and worth every single penny.
> When they are on sale, the price is around US$35 and can be reduced to US$33 when applying the $3 discount code that can be found on the store's front site. Worth every single buck of the $32.20 (or whatever it was) I paid.


 
  
 Okay bro, will add it right now.
 That's true that they are very good! I buy a pair because of the big praise and really like them, just feel they are not super comfortable and can be way too big for some ears....don't you think? I will mention it so people know. Will mention their trebly soundsignature too.
  
 About the Mrz, I like how they sound with my Ibasso Dx80 but less so with the Xduoo X3 (lack of amping) or Ibasso Dx90 (too bright and neutral).
 So with the Dx80 they sound very airy and wide and are a delight with acoustical instruments and women vocals, still, sometime it can vaguely hiss...like...when the signers spit in the mic if you get what i mean. This is the only drawback because I find the sound experience incredible in general, way above the price range at 30....but a little less at 50 (if we don,t take in account the fancy construction). It remind me the sound of my Grado Sr-60, have excellent instrument separation and adddictive musicality with this kind of grado like bass...I wonder how they compare to the VEmonk.
  
 Did you know if the treble smooth off a little after more burn in???


----------



## HiFiChris

nymphonomaniac said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and PS, it would be awesome if you could add the MrZ Tomahawk earbuds (http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-mrz-tomahawk-hifi-earbud) to your list in the forst post. They're excellent earbuds and worth every single penny.
> ...


 
  
 I actually find them too small, but to my defense I have to say that my ears are large. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


> I wonder how they compare to the VEmonk.


 
  
 I don't have the original Monk, but the Monk Plus. While it has got good bass quality (quick and arid), I find its mids and treble to be blunt sounding, lacking resolution and the soundstage to be average. Nothing to blame for the very little price, but in my book, the Monk Plus would "only" be 4 out of 5 stars. The Tomahawk is a _totally _different league imho.
  
  


> the treble smooth off a little after more burn in???


 
  
 I don't have the Tomahawk for long enough to comment on that but am not really a burn-in believer with headphones anyway, so...


----------



## 93EXCivic

hifichris said:


> I have no idea. The model I have though is the TE-02WP *without *the penguin on the packaging.


 

 I have the TE-02N with Penguin on packaging.


----------



## shotgunshane

The WP is the previous generation of the TE-02 and the N is the current gen. 

They make excellent iems for modding. I removed the metal grill from the nozzle of my N set, and replaced it with a hifiman sticker filter. Then placed a small ball of blue tack over the center of it. I'm using Ortofon tips. The result is smoother, tamer treble that also gives the perception of a fuller midrange.


----------



## audio123

shotgunshane said:


> The WP is the previous generation of the TE-02 and the N is the current gen.
> 
> They make excellent iems for modding. I removed the metal grill from the nozzle of my N set, and replaced it with a hifiman sticker filter. Then placed a small ball of blue tack over the center of it. I'm using Ortofon tips. The result is smoother, tamer treble that also gives the perception of a fuller midrange.


 
 whats the diff mate? have not ABed them side by side before


----------



## goodluck4u

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks for the sharing, I will include it in the best off list. Did the construction look solid because the mesh of earshell tips isn't a metal one?
> 
> If they beat the DF-10 in sound quality it would be INCREDIBLE for the price because the DF sound darn gooooooood and smoooooth and wiiiiiiiiiiide. I really enjoy them.
> 
> ...




the first impression of VORSON is only good for vocal expression and vocal in front of others. but now the distance between ears and vocal is equivalent with that of others. I don't find adequate words for its vocal because my English ability 
its soundstage is wider than dh10 but is narrower than HLSX 808 and MrZ tomahawk, which are over $30.
I feel it is a little bit under unstable in particular isolation.


----------



## TwinQY

hifichris said:


> I have no idea. The model I have though is the TE-02WP *without *the penguin on the packaging.


 

 What good can they (*any* IEM, really) be if they don't have penguins on the box?


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> DUDE THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTION!!!!
> DO you know anything below 50$ that can beat them????????
> 
> I got my pair today and they really blown me away...listening to Nosaj Thing right now and get goosebumps...no joke they hit WAY bellow their pricerange!!!
> ...


 

 What's the *full name* and *model*? ......I want me a pair from taobao!


----------



## HiFiChris

twinqy said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea. The model I have though is the TE-02WP *without *the penguin on the packaging.
> ...


----------



## polychroma23

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi there...
> Hum, I ADORE this earphones because of their warm, bassy soundsignature, so I would not call them neutral.
> 
> The Superlux HD381 are more neutral but still have good bass impact, they are more bright but not harsh (12$)
> ...


 
 Coincidentally, I just ordered Joyroom E107 two days ago without knowing it's neutral. Thanks for the heads up. I'll try the others if I don't get accustomed to E107


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum, to be honnest I think their conterfeit of the LETV earphones because of what I saw at ridiculous price on Aliexpress (like3-5$ from obscur sellers)...don,t know if Taobao is more trusthworthy but I buy mine from Gearbest at 10$ and as with all I buy there i'm certain it's legit.
  
 Look like they can be call ''Letv reverse in-ear'' altought mine is call
Original Letv Stereo Earphones Ear Hook with Mic 1.3m  
 This is the link to the one I buy so you can compare if you buy from somewhere else.
 http://www.gearbest.com/iphone-headsets/pp_292613.html
  
 They are strangely comfortable too and I just try them with stock eartips, sound is so vast and smooth, perfect for combining with bright or revealing DAP. As said, I find them better than the Vsonic Gr06....wich tell alot because I like the GR06. Kind of similar sound with a wider soundstage and more detailed sound signature even if this is not an analytical earphones.
  
 You will not regret it I can assure you this!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm happy to know the Mrz aren't beat by the MONK...some people don,t like his soundsignature tough, look like the Mrz are a love or hate affair.
 For me, as I listen to alot of different style of music I can always find something that will sound good with it, but I will not listen to old recording of jazz, poor mp3 or badly mixed tracks.
 I listen some Jamie Saft jazz with them right now on my Ibasso Dx90 and the organ is really well presented, anyway, the DX90 don't help to warm them up, quite the contrary.
 I prefer them with the Xduoo X3 plus amp and even more with the Ibasso Dx80.
  
 About ears...I got BIG ears too...so I test them on my girl friend and wasn't able to fit them in her ears. After this I remember having read somewhere that chineses people got small ears and was wondering if this model was expressely made for big eared western creature.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm writing a review right now about the Mrz Tomahawk, will put a link once it's done. Will try to describe the sound from 3 different DAP source. I feel that people don't take in account enough the soundsignature of their music source to make the right choice when buying earphones and even more with headphones (for amping)...it can make a big deal of a difference!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

OKAY.
 So I begin some research to find the best price of the Fostex TE-02 anywhere in the world...
 price go from 15 to 75$ (!!).
 And YES I find some unknown (by me) store that sell them for 15!!!
 I might try them faster than I think after all.
 Check the link:
 http://www.digitaldjgear.com/fostex-te-02-water-resistant-in-ear-headphones.html
  
 Oh....they are OUT OF STOCK.
  
 grrrrr.....
  
 If ANYBODY know where we can find them below 30$ including the shipping please share the link.
  
 As an headfier point out, there a Pionner OEM version of the TE-02. Amazon got them...but reviews kind of suck.
 http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SE-CL331-L-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B005DOOJHS


----------



## TwinQY

I got them on eBay for ~30CAD + shipping a couple of months ago, but the seller I used doesn't seem to have any left. eBay sellers have really jacked the prices up on these since then. The remaining stock looks to be disappearing, so I wouldn't get your hopes up on that $15 one getting restocked. I saw a couple of other stores that had them around the $20 mark, but they all seem to be out of stock as well. Adorama still looks like they have a couple in stock, at the $30 mark. And it's the N version so you get your penguins to boot.
  
 I imagine these will go the way of the dodo (penguin might be more apt, because of global warming and all that). They've sort of missed the hype cycle, and I see no chance of a resurgence due to diminishing stock of a discontinued product.


----------



## zabunny94

you can differentiate the translucent ate model by it's splitter, the old batch with hole near the nozzle has similar spitter as ed3(without strain relief in the splitter) the newer ones has the same splitter as the ed3m

you should also add edifier h180 and h185 on that list

i find h180 to similar sounding with regular ve monk, might be a good replacement in case VE discountinued the regular monk

h185 is balance-bright iem with good enough bass and very wide soundstage, good with acoustic music

i also have philips she3800(yes, i know not chinese  ) and Vido earbuds on the way(supposed to arrive today), though I'm not sure if both $3 earbuds can stand against monk... but my local community(Indonesia) seems to hype those thing


----------



## loomisjohnson

twopalms said:


> Serious earphone for $25. Great built. Sound amazing especially woman voice. Forward mid. A little boost mid high. Fast bass. Nice treeble. no sibilance. Good imaging. Sondstage not too wide(using standart S tip) Must burn in 200+(MUST!). Perfect earphone for jazz. Never touch my HDS1 again since I hear remax rm-600m. Sorry my bad English


 

 got my rm600s yesterday and you'r impressions are spot on. i'll add a few of my own:
 1. these are without question the LOUDEST iems i've heard--they're ridiculously sensitive;
 2. prior to burn-in, the treble is a tad splashy and hot (as opposed to smooth), though the micor-detail and imaging is very impressive for such an inexpensive piece
 3. not much subbass present, tho as you point out the midbass is fast--i tend to gravitate towards more of a v-shaped signature, but these will be a nice change of pace.
 overall, these sound very refined and as good or better than much pricier klipsch and other bas i've owned--in this era you can spend a lot more and perhaps getter better build quality and aesthetics, but not necessarily sq


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zabunny94 said:


> you can differentiate the translucent ate model by it's splitter, the old batch with hole near the nozzle has similar spitter as ed3(without strain relief in the splitter) the newer ones has the same splitter as the ed3m
> 
> you should also add edifier h180 and h185 on that list
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, got lot of homework to do.
 Will add the Edifier H180 because it's not the first time I read great stuffs about them, thanks!
  
 Right now i'm just ultra obsess with the SUPERLUX HD381 (not the B version!!!!)...finally I choose them over the  super great LETV REVERSE because they got more details and feel more balanced comparatively to the LETV that have a sub bass bump that can warm a little too much the sound (they still are in my top-10 best off personal list of sub-30 ).
  
 I heard about this Phillips too....I can add another section of sub-30 non-chinese supreme value earphones. Will think about it...


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, to be honnest I think their conterfeit of the LETV earphones because of what I saw at ridiculous price on Aliexpress (like3-5$ from obscur sellers)...don,t know if Taobao is more trusthworthy but I buy mine from Gearbest at 10$ and as with all I buy there i'm certain it's legit.
> 
> Look like they can be call ''Letv reverse in-ear'' altought mine is call
> Original Letv Stereo Earphones Ear Hook with Mic 1.3m
> ...


 
 Yea, I ordered them very cheap on taobao!.....hope they're real!


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> got my rm600s yesterday and you'r impressions are spot on. i'll add a few of my own:
> 1. these are without question the LOUDEST iems i've heard--they're ridiculously sensitive;
> 2. prior to burn-in, the treble is a tad splashy and hot (as opposed to smooth), though the micor-detail and imaging is very impressive for such an inexpensive piece
> 3. not much subbass present, tho as you point out the midbass is fast--i tend to gravitate towards more of a v-shaped signature, but these will be a nice change of pace.
> overall, these sound very refined and as good or better than much pricier klipsch and other bas i've owned--in this era you can spend a lot more and perhaps getter better build quality and aesthetics, but not necessarily sq


 

 .....If you have some spare ear tips laying around, try swapping some of them until you get one that give you a better balance with a little more bass.


----------



## Lurk650

Not sure if posted in here but the MusicMaker Maples (FengYin on HCK store) are stellar for only $23-24. OOTB bass is super heavy, maybe slightly congested in the mids, highs are fine. Burn in brings everything to a beautiful balance with bass emphasis but not bloated, fantastic mids, easy rolled off highs that still provide good detail, a wide yet circular sound stage with great separation and very good resolution. Hard to believe its a single dynamic


----------



## Judge17

GEARBEST has the Original Tennmak In-Ear Wired Earphones  -  RED WITH WHITE on sale again $10.99 w/coupon Eoottie


----------



## Vidal

I've just set set myself up a webstore in the UK aimed at selling these budget gems. Obviously to make it worthwhile I'm selling these at a higher price than what you can get these from China for. However, delivery is in a day or two compared to a few weeks. I've picked out a few recommendations from HeadFi, Audiofight and Audiobudget. 
  
 My process is > read reviews > buy a pair to test > get single item to sell > buy more of the ones which sell well.
  
 So far I've been really impressed by the following: -
  
 * VJJB K4S - good sound, great build/materials
 * VJJB K1S - again good sound and build, less warm than the K4S
 * Mannhas E170 - I also got the C190 but the build was a bit iffy with these
 * Audiosense AS 20 - balanced sound with a thumping bass when turned up a bit
 * **** UES Custom - great sound that I like, not too much bass
 * Tennmak Banjo, Piano and Dulcimer - all very very good
  
 I didn't really like the Rock Zircons, Monks (fit) but I stock them as they sell well. 
  
 It's really only a hobby, but it's a good way of justifying buy lots of earphones, I'm certainly not looking to do it full time. 
  
 Does anyone else know of any other good review sites that I can look at?


----------



## zabunny94

so... i've tried the vido earbud for an hour now, first impression is that it sounds like h180,particularly the punchy bass with less wide soundstage. can't really recommend it to people because the cable looks and feels really cheap with no strain relief at all to be found. if you hate h180's cable, you'll hate it even more.

though, this earbud sounds much-much better than stock earbuds that bundled with my moto g and xperia

i also bought a pair of xiaomi piston colorful 2nd generation for my brother.
lol, it's still using nickle plated 3.5mm jack

sounds really average, probably the same driver as piston colourful 1st gen and youth. it's really shine on xiaomi phones though with their build in enhancement program. sounds like a louder meeaudio rx18. also, seems like that the housings are made with some aluminum and plastic instead of pure plastic in first gen. the cable is really bad though,even though it is a flat one, feels really stiff

at it's asking price, i'll probably go with kz edr1. but it's a nice gift for someone who isn't really into audio, since you know... everyone know xiaomi brand, and will always assume that their product are good


----------



## SuperMAG

hey there, sorry for posting this here, new member and all but i am following head fi for like 2 months, followed most of the budget iem's topics like kz, pistons, zircons etc. my budget is very low for headphones as its maximum of 26usd.
  
 Last year i bought my first real headphones in xiaomi piston 2.1, used it for an year until i lost it 3 months ago, it was a great headphone, i really like the sound of it and the build quality was super solid and i used it roughly and haven't got broken unlike my most other headphones which i bought locally in qatar, even 20usd one's.
  
 Having had experience with xiaomi phones and headphones, i decided to buy the latest xiaomi hybrid, thinking it will be an upgrade over my piston 2 as there was a piston 3 and hybrid being 4.
  
 Well after listening and using it i wasn't fully satisfied, i am not a sound expert, i don't know exactly what i like or don't, my english is not even that good to understand all the stuff written around here, but from what i felt and heard, and i repeat that my english being not good.
  
 Xiaomi piston 2.1 had bright kind of sound, very sharp and sometimes hurt my ears too, but very clear and good ..soundstage.., i could hear different instruments very clearly and the vocals too, but that best thing about it was how it made me feel excited when hearing the action songs and themes or anime action themes while watching, for example the changes in sound as being quite and suddenly action exploding made me feel very excited, i also liked the songs which were used musical instruments and heard them very cleanly. for example songs like one republic, everybody loves me and counting stars were nice to hear among the 150 i have that i listen.
  
 Xiaomi hybrid sound was a bit different, round instead of sharp which is a positive for me, i like that sound signature, the soundstage is even bigger the piston 2 which was also very nice, music is clear sometimes and muddy and mixed sometimes, which i don't like, also even though it has good bass, the main thing is it doesn't get me excited like piston 2 which made me feel like i am inside the action, but i hear stuff i haven't heard in piston 2 which is good too.
  
 Looking for that feeling i started searching about headphones and here i am reaching here, i became obsessed with budget headphones i ordered ve monk + after reading about it here as being the only headphone with all praise and no negative comments not to mention that huge topic for a single headphone. It reached today and after hearing it i liked it very much, its better than my hybrid which costs 3 times more, i can hear all the stuff in the songs, the vocals, instruments, especially the bass and the soundstage, but the negative is its an earbud and not iem, and its uncomfortable and not soundproof like my hybrid. So i decided i want more options of headphones with me. And i want an upgrade over the hybird and monk+, and i want something better but similar to piston 2 and monk +.
  
 i read many topics here and looking at my budget arrived to a conclusion that there are few hyped headphones here that made my list, i want to purchase just one more, the list is KZ ed9, Rock Zircon and Joyroom jr e07. Kz ed9 is the least reliable as i heard many people had died with them in couple of months but is the most hyped ones. if there is any other that fits my list and is similer to monk+ and piston 2 please share, i also receaved kz edr2 *was the 2nd most hyped and very cheap* which is for my bro and i will listen to it too.
  
 Which one of these do you guys think can excite me like piston 2 and make me feel i am inside the action, and sorry for telling my life story here and wasting much valuable time of yours.


----------



## Vidal

supermag said:


> Which one of these do you guys think can excite me like piston 2 and make me feel i am inside the action, and sorry for telling my life story here and wasting much valuable time of yours.


 
  
 My personal recommendation would be the Tennmak Piano or the cheaper Mannhas 190


----------



## isai

Mannhas are not hyped here but i love their tonality and tuning coming from the pistons 2 i would go with the e170 because it is a bit bassier with similar mids and highs of the c190.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> I've just set set myself up a webstore in the UK aimed at selling these budget gems. Obviously to make it worthwhile I'm selling these at a higher price than what you can get these from China for. However, delivery is in a day or two compared to a few weeks. I've picked out a few recommendations from HeadFi, Audiofight and Audiobudget.
> 
> My process is > read reviews > buy a pair to test > get single item to sell > buy more of the ones which sell well.
> 
> ...



+1 the k4 and tenmak piano. The k4 is a more colored sound but manages to be strong across all frequencies and has plenty of warmth. The piano is more neutral with slightly boosted bass but the bass is fast, clean and punchy. It also has fantastic subbass that can reach deep without overpowering the other frequencies. Both really good for their price.


----------



## SuperMAG

vidal said:


> My personal recommendation would be the Tennmak Piano or the cheaper Mannhas 190


 
 thanks, will these out, can't find these in aliexpress, only tenmark there for 25usd, you sure this will outperform the others like ed9 and zircon and joyroom.
  
  
 Also Absolutely loving these monks now, the more i listen and compare with edr2 and xiaomi hybrid, the better they sound, i mean i can hear sounds that don't come out from the other 2 and bass is like thumping thumping, if only i didn't lost piston 2 i would have compared it too. If only there was an xiaomi IEM with sound of monks, i can truly say that xiaomi headphones last quite long and are very strong in durability.
  
 the edr2 are not good at all, i bought from gearbest so dunno if its 100% real but its a trustful site, the sound is very low and very thin i don't hear all the sounds that  come from monk, even the hybrid is different class to kz one.


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> thanks, will these out, can't find these in aliexpress, only tenmark there for 25usd, you sure this will outperform the others like ed9 and zircon and joyroom.
> 
> 
> Also Absolutely loving these monks now, the more i listen and compare with edr2 and xiaomi hybrid, the better they sound, i mean i can hear sounds that don't come out from the other 2 and bass is like thumping thumping, if only i didn't lost piston 2 i would have compared it too. If only there was an xiaomi IEM with sound of monks, i can truly say that xiaomi headphones last quite long and are very strong in durability.
> ...


 
 IMO the Piano are easily better than the ED9 and Zircon. They have great detail and clarity.


----------



## SuperMAG

Is there anything better then piano, i dont like the shape of that but the sound is all i care about.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

supermag said:


> hey there, sorry for posting this here, new member and all but i am following head fi for like 2 months, followed most of the budget iem's topics like kz, pistons, zircons etc. my budget is very low for headphones as its maximum of 26usd.
> 
> Last year i bought my first real headphones in xiaomi piston 2.1, used it for an year until i lost it 3 months ago, it was a great headphone, i really like the sound of it and the build quality was super solid and i used it roughly and haven't got broken unlike my most other headphones which i bought locally in qatar, even 20usd one's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Man, I can't stop listening to the SUPERLUX HD381 (not the B version, the BLACK version!).
  
 These are among the best earphones I never heard under 15$ (11$ at gearbest).
  
 So, hum, you have lot of choice and I suggest you to buy 2 cheap pair instead of only one at 26$ this way you will have more chance to be please by one of them.
  
 My MORE THAN ENTHUSIAST recommandation are in order this earphones:
  
 Superlux HD381: Good bass impact, wide soundstage, good details and present mids, great all arounder with a little bass bump. Sincerly superb and very exciting to listen too.
 Swing IE800: Super detailed with lot of treble sparkle, fast punchy bass, fowards mids, excellent construction and beautifull design. Little bright.
 Letv Reverse: Wide soundstage, enormous bass and sub bass, smooth sounding, a little darkish with good instruments separtion.
 **** UE custom: The best 2 drivers earphones under 20$ in my opinion, quite neutral, excellent construction plus detachable cable.
 Rock Zircon nano (don't know if the other Zircon sound the same): Big punchy bass, fun soundsignature, can remind the Xiaomi V2 with wider soundstage and more weight in the bass.
 Tennmak Dulcimer: Pistons like soundsignature, excellent vshaped sound with punchy round bass, good midrange and excellent details. Good soundstage. Dynamic sound.
  
 PS: The Joyroom E107 are not very exciting in my opinion. Very bright and neutral, serious sounding. Lack of bass, but they are so small and sound very good with instrumentals music. Need to lsiten more to them.
 Good luck!


----------



## To.M

lack of bass in joyroom e107?!? I wouldn't agreee even if you kept my feet in the fire


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

to.m said:


> lack of bass in joyroom e107?!? I wouldn't agreee even if you kept my feet in the fire


 

 Hehe, so you are a fakir?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Cause I listen to Ash Koosha and it's quitte horrifious because I really have to give mental effort to find the kick and bass line, will try them more, they just don't do a ''spell on me'' for now for the bass. Can't feel it, but with effort yes I can heard it. ALL is there with the E107, this is what impress me the much about them!
  
 Texture, details, dynamic and instruments separation is another questions tough.
 Did you heard the Etymotic MC3?
 Remind me of the soundsignature of the E107.


----------



## crabdog

supermag said:


> Is there anything better then piano, i dont like the shape of that but the sound is all i care about.


 
 VJJB K4. Good times.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> My personal recommendation would be the Tennmak Piano or the cheaper Mannhas 190


 

 Never heard of the Mannhas 190
 intriguing
 ....what type of sound did they have??
  
 Should I include it in the best-off list?
  
 Is this the authentic one and average price:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Mannhas-C190-Fever-Level-Headset-In-ear-Earphones-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones-with-MIC-for-iPhone-Samsung/1112149_2050352713.html
  
 Thanks for sharing your toughs!


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Never heard of the Mannhas 190
> intriguing
> ....what type of sound did they have??
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd include the E170 ahead of the C190s, the C190s are a bit dubious finish-wise. This is the E170s I bought: -
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Original-Fashion-Style-High-Quality-Hifi-Headset-In-ear-Earphone-with-Mic-for-iPhone-Samsung/2046808149.html
  
 Whilst these are the C190s, note the retail packaging comment, I think that's missing from the link you provided.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1PC-SoundMAGIC-E10M-Isolating-Earphones-with-Mic-Remote-For-Apple-iPod-iPhone-iPad/540488790.html


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> Is there anything better then piano, i dont like the shape of that but the sound is all i care about.




Idk if better but the TK Maples are a seriously good earphone for $23. Hits above its price


----------



## isai

Both Manhass are well deserving at their price point, imo they are top sub 12-13 euros performers for classical music, they are both very well described in the russian site audiofight so just typing the model and audiofight will get you there.
The more well rounded one for me is the e170 but c190 is very good too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm more than very intrigued by these...the russian review was a little helping. This site look great to find hidden gems tough.
 Can't buy more stuff for now but in a near futur who know.
  
 Now i'm intrigued about the TK Maples...as well as the more expensive TK earphones that got ultra praised on Headfi.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Idk if better but the TK Maples are a seriously good earphone for $23. Hits above its price


 
  
 Can you tell more about these?
 Comparaison or little sound impressions.
  
 I'm really thinking about buying the TK12 or 13 one of these days....wonder if I should these instead.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody got the Tennmak Dulcimer and Piano and can do little comparaison?


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you tell more about these?
> Comparaison or little sound impressions.
> 
> I'm really thinking about buying the TK12 or 13 one of these days....wonder if I should these instead.




I've had the 12, now have 13. Haven't heard other MusicMaker products but they have all been very good from variousareviews.

The Maples, with 200 play time, are very smooth sounding. Bass emphasis that isn't bloated but has good texture and good punch that goes pretty deep. Mids are not forward but aren't recessed, just maybe slightly, hard for me to tell, treble is rolled off but still provides great detail. Overall clarity and separation is damn good, Sound stage is wide. 

The 12 and 13 both also have dual BA and are better but Maple is still a solid choice esp if wanting a wood iem


----------



## davidcotton

vidal said:


> I've just set set myself up a webstore in the UK aimed at selling these budget gems. Obviously to make it worthwhile I'm selling these at a higher price than what you can get these from China for. However, delivery is in a day or two compared to a few weeks. I've picked out a few recommendations from HeadFi, Audiofight and Audiobudget.
> 
> My process is > read reviews > buy a pair to test > get single item to sell > buy more of the ones which sell well.
> 
> ...


 

 Got a link to your webstore?  Did a search for northern-mini and got results for mini cooper car audios which is not exactly what I was after!
  
 Thanks


----------



## To.M

nymphonomaniac said:


> Anybody got the Tennmak Dulcimer and Piano and can do little comparaison?




in the thread "Tennmak" Paul gave his impressions:




paulpark222 said:


> *Dulcimer*: Thundering bass, mid & treble quick nice, a bit darker than Banjo
> Bass:6
> Mid:2 (Mid thinner than Banjo)
> Treble:2
> ...


----------



## Vidal

Unfortunately I'm not allowed to post links, it's against the site rules unless you're a sponsor. I did ask about that but no one came back to me. :rolleyes:

The northern-mini thing is a bit out of date, the business is called Asian Provocative Ear now


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Coooooool....
 welll from what I read the Piano got the best overall soundsignature, like the better of both world!
 Feel that the Dulcimer could be eargasmical with some more mids, just a hint...look like the Piano got this hint and more treble mean more details soooo....
  
 grrrrrr....
  
 this thread will drive me bankrupt (#more repeated complaint from headfiers).


----------



## davidcotton

vidal said:


> Unfortunately I'm not allowed to post links, it's against the site rules unless you're a sponsor. I did ask about that but no one came back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice.  Just be warned that doing a google of APE will bring up some lovely images of ear wax cleaners as well for some reason!


----------



## Vidal

Oh, I guess that's another reason to hate the daily mail


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guys, just finish my review of the SUPERLUX HD381.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-381/reviews/16131
  
 No joke. You MUST try them!!! I need other opinion to know if i'm hysterical about them...really really AWESONE!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> I've had the 12, now have 13. Haven't heard other MusicMaker products but they have all been very good from variousareviews.
> 
> The Maples, with 200 play time, are very smooth sounding. Bass emphasis that isn't bloated but has good texture and good punch that goes pretty deep. Mids are not forward but aren't recessed, just maybe slightly, hard for me to tell, treble is rolled off but still provides great detail. Overall clarity and separation is damn good, Sound stage is wide.
> 
> The 12 and 13 both also have dual BA and are better but Maple is still a solid choice esp if wanting a wood iem


 

  Hum, I have enough smooth sounding earphones in my collection, this sound description remind me of Tennmak dulcimer. Or perhaps the DZAT DF-10...
  
 As the 12 and 13 are the same price, wich one do you prefer? I will not buy them soon, but perhaps one day....and I will like the whole package: fowards mids, sparkly treble with good micro details and extended punchy bass that go deep...all this with a warm soundsignature. 12 or 13?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Judge17

Gearbest has the Superlux HD381 for $9.69, so I drank the kool aid and bought a pair.


----------



## Judge17

nymphonomaniac said:


> Guys, just finish my review of the SUPERLUX HD381.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/superlux-hd-381/reviews/16131
> 
> No joke. You MUST try them!!! I need other opinion to know if i'm hysterical about them...really really AWESONE!


 
 Nice review BTW.


----------



## Folly

Me drank cool aid too.


----------



## eteina

@Nymphomaniac
 I saw that there are 2 other similar models from Superlux... the HD385 and HD386, specs wise they are the same but the design are different and someone on the forum said that the 386 was brighter.
 Would be interesting to know the differences if somebody has/had them and tested them


----------



## Judge17

eteina said:


> @Nymphomaniac
> I saw that there are 2 other similar models from Superlux... the HD385 and HD386, specs wise they are the same but the design are different and someone on the forum said that the 386 was brighter.
> Would be interesting to know the differences if somebody has/had them and tested them


 
 There is a review on Amazon comparing the 385 w/the 381F by Earfonia


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah, a saw this too, this is new models I think because I did not see them before, perhaps I was just distrct tough.
  
 Anyway, I suggest you to stay away from the other version that I heard and it's the HD381B ....it think the B mean Bad for Be aware it sound Bad.
  
 The HD381F was praised the most from a headfier (don,t remember who...) that review all the 381 models. Its a Vocals axed earphones, but I guess it's not just the mids that are good.


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, I have enough smooth sounding earphones in my collection, this sound description remind me of Tennmak dulcimer. Or perhaps the DZAT DF-10...
> 
> As the 12 and 13 are the same price, wich one do you prefer? I will not buy them soon, but perhaps one day....and I will like the whole package: fowards mids, sparkly treble with good micro details and extended punchy bass that go deep...all this with a warm soundsignature. 12 or 13?
> 
> Cheers!




Don't have the 12 anymore but from what I remember the 13s have a bit more forward mids, I'd probably consider the 12s to be more on the warm side with more massive bass while 13 is more refined with better micro details, still a ton of bass and punch. Sparkly treble MIGHT lend more to the 13 but it's a MusicMaker, they are known for rolled off highs


----------



## eteina

judge17 said:


> There is a review on Amazon comparing the 385 w/the 381F by Earfonia


 
  
 Found it, thxs


----------



## HiFiChris

Superlux HD XXX Y:

 HD XXX nothing = normal version
 HD XXX B = "balanced" version (less bass than the normal version)
 HD XXX F = "flat" version (least bassy version of the bunch)


----------



## Judge17

Tks for the Superlux Rosetta stone, HiFiChris.


----------



## DangerClose

hifichris said:


> Superlux HD XXX Y:
> 
> HD XXX nothing = normal version
> HD XXX F = "flat" version
> HD XXX B = "bass" version


 
  
 Superlux "B" stands for Balanced.  Less bass than normal version.


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, so you are a fakir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should really try them with *"wide-bore silicone tips"*.....resolution is better, soundstage is wider, and transparency and details from lows to highs are better exposed!


nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, to be honnest I think their conterfeit of the LETV earphones because of what I saw at ridiculous price on Aliexpress (like3-5$ from obscur sellers)...don,t know if Taobao is more trusthworthy but I buy mine from Gearbest at 10$ and as with all I buy there i'm certain it's legit.
> 
> Look like they can be call ''Letv reverse in-ear'' altought mine is call
> Original Letv Stereo Earphones Ear Hook with Mic 1.3m
> ...


 
  
 Though they sound really good, efficiency on mine are very low......Is this normal for these?


----------



## WardrumMastodon

I have the piston 3's and think they're excellent for the 20 dollars I paid for them.


----------



## HiFiChris

dangerclose said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > Superlux HD XXX Y:
> ...


 
  
 Arghhh, my mistake, yes, you are of course right.


----------



## Folly

Just leaving this here as it should be useful for distinguishing between the Superlux models.


----------



## goodluck4u

hifichris said:


> By the way, I have heard that at least 4 versions of the KZ ATE exist.
> 
> The version with the small vent near the nozzle is the warm, creamy and smooth version (which I have), whereas the version without that vent is clearly bass-heavy.
> I'm wondering if some of the different ATE versions are using different drivers. Could be with such an inexpensive product and would not be the first time that an Asian IEM would get new drivers without informing the customers about this facelift.


 
  
 I get a recent version. I took a pic for the comparison between an early version and a recent one. the recent has no pole on its housing. 
 As the pole causes the Ate to do unstable product, KZ might improve the Ate.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I google search *wide-bore silicone tips *and only find Vapo tips...hum, don,t think it,s what you talk about. I'm sure there a way to improve the bass of E107. If you find one it would be interesting cause I know different eartips can really change the sound (for me the bigger the better so seal don't let any air in or out)
 A link please?
  
  
 About the Letv reverse, what do you mean by efficiency exactly? The construction? Amping need?
 Mine sound really good, nothing wrong with them (only the sub bass can hollow some other frequencies sometime), I guess the durability will not pass a year or two but who know if i'm lucky.


----------



## zabunny94

pretty sure that kz whirlwind is a wide bore tips, you might want try that for a dollar for 3 pair(s,m,l)


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> I google search *wide-bore silicone tips *and only find Vapo tips...hum, don,t think it,s what you talk about. I'm sure there a way to improve the bass of E107. If you find one it would be interesting cause I know different eartips can really change the sound (for me the bigger the better so seal don't let any air in or out)
> A link please?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 "Auvio silicone tips" are one example for improvement on the E107's......here's a link.
http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO
  
 For the LETV reverse, I meant to say that mine needs more volume or "more amping". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....does yours play that way? You think chances are mines are fake? I think mines might be fake.


----------



## Lurk650

1clearhead said:


> "Auvio silicone tips" are one example for improvement on the E107's......here's a link.
> http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO
> 
> For the LETV reverse, I meant to say that mine needs more volume or "more amping".
> ...


 
 I highly doubt anybody will fake a $10 earphone
  
 They are 32ohm and 103db sensitivity. I could see how these are harder to drive


----------



## loomisjohnson

lurk650 said:


> I highly doubt anybody will fake a $10 earphone
> 
> They are 32ohm and 103db sensitivity. I could see how these are harder to drive


 

 not so, lurkster--they counterfeit anything marketable. i've been burned on <$10 fake kzs and <$20 fake pistons--there's actually youtube threads showing the differences. i've often marveled at the dedication....


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> not so, lurkster--they counterfeit anything marketable. i've been burned on <$10 fake kzs and <$20 fake pistons--there's actually youtube threads showing the differences. i've often marveled at the dedication....


 
 That is crazy, those brands are popular though. I don't think the Letv is popular enough but who knows. Where did you get them from, @1clearhead


----------



## Lurk650

Just ordered a pair off Amazon b/c they are so cheap, $9.99, $4 for next day Prime shipping so I'll get them tomorrow. Will see how efficient they are via my LG V10, will either keep for when I work out or will gift them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

You'll be surprise how much fake product the chinese market can make, if something sell well their lot of chance they will try a conterfeit version.
 Xiaomi Pistons are a good exemple.
 I found this:
 http://fakespot.com/product/letv-reverse-in-ear-headphone-for-iphoneipadsamsung-galaxynote-and-most-smartphones-and-tabletwhite
  
 But anyway, I'm NOT sure their fake out there, just assuming from what I see on Aliexpres, but perhaps it was just ****ty seller that do not send anything and try to stole your money if you don,t open a dispute at the right time (like it happen to me right screwing now!)
  
  


1clearhead said:


> "Auvio silicone tips" are one example for improvement on the E107's......here's a link.
> http://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Large-Silicon-Tips/dp/B00MY9T7AO
> 
> For the LETV reverse, I meant to say that mine needs more volume or "more amping".
> ...


 
  
 Yes, they need a little amplification to sound the best but even out of my Xduoo X3 they are well enough amped (not like the E107)...so, hum, if it sound very good when well amped I guess they are legit, if it sound dry and goofy or not right or plain horrifious that is NOT normal at all mate!
  
 Thanks for the eartips link, will check in my eartips collection if I got some similar to this.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Don't have the 12 anymore but from what I remember the 13s have a bit more forward mids, I'd probably consider the 12s to be more on the warm side with more massive bass while 13 is more refined with better micro details, still a ton of bass and punch. Sparkly treble MIGHT lend more to the 13 but it's a MusicMaker, they are known for rolled off highs


 
  
 Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuum.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Me like Fowards mids.
 And micro-details for IDM psychadelik mind trip.
  
 One day, TK13 will be mine mouwahahah!


----------



## Lurk650

TK13's are seriously good, do need the 200 hour burn in (at least) to be at their full potential.
  
 Guess we shall see how the Letv from that exact Amazon link in the fake review link sound. That's the ones I ordered. Will be here tomorrow. If they sound like **** I will just tell Amazon they are fakes and they will take them back and also do their research to take them off the site


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> TK13's are seriously good, do need the 200 hour burn in (at least) to be at their full potential.
> 
> Guess we shall see how the Letv from that exact Amazon link in the fake review link sound. That's the ones I ordered. Will be here tomorrow. If they sound like **** I will just tell Amazon they are fakes and they will take them back and also do their research to take them off the site


 
 Thanks @Lurk650, I have one on the way. 
 Do you consider the bass of the TK13 a basshead level ? Maybe audiophile Basshead, Basshead Junior? How would you rate it?


----------



## isai

@robervaul @vapman in the basshead thread was comparing the tk13 to the asg 2.5 that should tell you the bass you get with them


----------



## Lurk650

robervaul said:


> Thanks @Lurk650, I have one on the way.
> Do you consider the bass of the TK13 a basshead level ? Maybe audiophile Basshead, Basshead Junior? How would you rate it?


 
 I'd go with Audiophile Basshead.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Subbed!


----------



## robervaul

isai said:


> @robervaul @vapman in the basshead thread was comparing the tk13 to the asg 2.5 that should tell you the bass you get with them


 


lurk650 said:


> I'd go with Audiophile Basshead.


 
 Thanks Guys. For the price, I'm very very happy


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> That is crazy, those brands are popular though. I don't think the Letv is popular enough but who knows. Where did you get them from, @1clearhead


 
  
 Since I work and live in China.....I got them on taobao. They cost me only 20 RMB (around $3.50 US dollars). My Chinese friend and I checked them out thoroughly and we both think that though the housing may be original the drivers might not be. It sounds cheap compared to 'Nymphonomaniac's' observation of the genuine ones.
  
 .....I'll probably pay more to get the genuine ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nymphonomaniac said:


> You'll be surprise how much fake product the chinese market can make, if something sell well their lot of chance they will try a conterfeit version.
> *Xiaomi Pistons are a good exemple*.
> I found this:
> http://fakespot.com/product/letv-reverse-in-ear-headphone-for-iphoneipadsamsung-galaxynote-and-most-smartphones-and-tabletwhite
> ...


 
  
 Yea, the pistons' got to be some of the most historical fakes out there! .....about the LETV, I'll probably just pay more to make sure they're genuine. Thanks!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> TK13's are seriously good, do need the 200 hour burn in (at least) to be at their full potential.
> 
> Guess we shall see how the Letv from that exact Amazon link in the fake review link sound. That's the ones I ordered. Will be here tomorrow. If they sound like **** I will just tell Amazon they are fakes and they will take them back and also do their research to take them off the site


 

 Yeah, shall we see, please share your impressions on this. This is a serious Thriller here.
 I was more paranoid about Aliexpress 4$ versions...just discover this ''fake finding radar site''...wasn't really understanding the 64% untrustable checked reviews. Hum, now I press reanalyse and it's 40% ''There are indications of inauthentic/low quality reviews, you be the judge.'' reviews.
 Not sure that it is really related to the Amazon page...
 I hope not. Cause dealing with fake suck...
 But you will became a hero if you can stop this mad conterfeit beasts that try to conquer all subjectively-deaf people of planet earth!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Can you tell what was your observations??
  
 As I understand you compare two pair with your friends and one sound strangely worst? In what kind?
  
 What were you doing this night exactly, do you encounter suspect individuals?
  
 Some people say that they saw you in Hong Kong wearing a black and white suit, is it true?
  
 We are in a detective movie now, we must find some clues...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The ROCK ZIRCON just arrive at my door today:
  


  
 Pretty pretty pretty gooooood if you ask me.
 Will compare them with the Zircon nano to know if thye got the same sound. But I already feel that this Zircon got more treble sparkle and details, perhaps a smaller soundstage and less immense bass, will share my tough later.


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> The ROCK ZIRCON just arrive at my door today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nano is the same isn't it? A very nice iem for $10 or so. Bass might be (FAR) too strong for some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zircon has a braided cable which means microphonics are practically 0. Good value for money and excellent build quality.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

isai said:


> @robervaul @vapman in the basshead thread was comparing the tk13 to the asg 2.5 that should tell you the bass you get with them


 

 So the TK13 sound like a 700$ earphones pair!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  
 And Audiophile bass is a term that I like and want to hear!


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> So the TK13 sound like a 700$ earphones pair!! :blink: :confused_face: :blink:
> 
> And Audiophile bass is a term that I like and want to hear!




They are $93 via the app. You can message him, say you are Headfi member and see if he can go even lower. He might be able to


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Listen to both right now and yes, even if the form of earshells are different, the drivers are more likely the same as well as the sound.
 I prefer without earhook tough.
 And using memory foam tips tame a little the bass imo.
  
 Love the Zircon. Love Ceramic.
 Swing IE800 too got ceramic earshell, this housing material make something special to the soundsignature.
 Tennmak make a 10$ earphones with a ceramic housing too, they got enthusiast reviews but I do not have listen to them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe, I see you sold the TK12 and keep the 13, interesting....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And how do they compare to the Easy Custom UE?
  
 I dont have money right now so will have to wait, might begin with the Easy...don't know...should be diagnose by a psy about my obsessional earphones behaviors too.


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, I see you sold the TK12 and keep the 13, interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you mean Easy UE or UEs? Confusing names!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

UES...the Ownluxe rebrands.
 They create a BIG buzz here on headfi.


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> UES...the Ownluxe rebrands.
> They create a BIG buzz here on headfi.


 
 Okay I will give you a warning then. Don't buy these if you don't want BIG bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They could be classified as a basshead iem and the highs roll off early so these have a very warm, dark signature. They do respond well to EQ and have excellent noise isolation but just know these things before you buy.


----------



## Nachash

Any opinions on the latest Xiaomi? the capsule ones


----------



## Lurk650

I'd easily take the TK13 over the Easy UEs. The UEs is very good though, burn in def helps too. I changed from the stock cable to a Ultimate Ears cable and it gave the sig a bit brighter treble and more oomph to the bass, its not bloated though. If you have the money, jump on the TK13 no doubt.


----------



## robervaul

lurk650 said:


> They are $93 via the app. You can message him, say you are Headfi member and see if he can go even lower. He might be able to




I agree. That's how I bought my TK13 and DQSM 2. 
Both basshead audiophile level. I waited a long time for some of that level in the BASS department. Of course at an irresistible price.
Thanks Lurk650, slowpickr, vapman.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nachash said:


> Any opinions on the latest Xiaomi? the capsule ones


 
  
 Nopes....but after I was deceive by the Pistons 3 i'm not sure I will go Xiaomi anymore. It's a soundsignature thing I guess...
  
 I see them tough and find the form factor intriguing, perhaps it will inflict on soundstage feel...
  




  
 Strange Organic form...if anybody try them share your toughs here!


----------



## zabunny94

some guy posted his impression on piston air in my local group, apparently it feels more like an earbud than iem, lacking sub bass and isolation. and you don't get spare tips or any accessory. in fact the tips isn't supposed to be removable

well, let's just wait and see other review about this


----------



## polychroma23

Someone also gave impressions about Xiaomi Pistons Air in my local FB group. If I remember correctly, he said it's "mid-centric and airy but Xiaomi Hybrid is better."


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zabunny94 said:


> some guy posted his impression on piston air in my local group, apparently it feels more like an earbud than iem, lacking sub bass and isolation. and you don't get spare tips or any accessory. in fact the tips isn't supposed to be removable
> 
> well, let's just wait and see other review about this


 
  
   
 



polychroma23 said:


> Someone also gave impressions about Xiaomi Pistons Air in my local FB group. If I remember correctly, he said it's "mid-centric and airy but Xiaomi Hybrid is better."


 
  
 Okay, thanks I can SEE the sound now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This Xiaomi not for mi.
  
 Please Xiaomi, make a big Pistons V2 production batch now.


----------



## Lurk650

Just got my Letv Reverse from Amazon, seriously good for the price. Bass heads can appreciate them, thick bass that isn't bloated. Mids are clear and highs are bright without being sibilant, no sibilance in vocals either. I'm impressed for the $14 I spent ($10 for the IEM, $4 for the next day Prime shipping).


----------



## 1clearhead

lurk650 said:


> Just got my Letv Reverse from Amazon, seriously good for the price. Bass heads can appreciate them, thick bass that isn't bloated. Mids are clear and highs are bright without being sibilant, no sibilance in vocals either. I'm impressed for the $14 I spent ($10 for the IEM, $4 for the next day Prime shipping).


 
  
 Yea, mine was a fake.....gotta get me the REAL LETV's.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Happy that your Happy, so they are legit, at 10$ and from Amazon I wasn't really worry for you. I still enjoy them alot, find the sound smooth and energic at the same time I don,t know but with some well masterised complexe track you can have quite an interesting sound experience as sound travel clearly from one ears to another in an airy soundstage. I think I will use them to review my Xduoo X3, such a great combination even if they are not bright earphones (Xduoo like to be brighted up).
  
 1clearhead look like to confirm the conterfeit market, I mean, you really can't get them under 10$, sometime in Gearbest they have some color model at 8.5$ but that's about it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Yea, mine was a fake.....gotta get me the REAL LETV's.


 

 Hey buddy, these one are Authentic (it's were I buy them) and if you like the blue model it can't be cheaper than this at 7.71 shipping include!!
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_271705.html
  
 Their only 4 left in stock tough so.....


----------



## Saoshyant

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey buddy, these one are Authentic (it's were I buy them) and if you like the blue model it can't be cheaper than this at 7.71 shipping include!!
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_271705.html
> 
> Their only 4 left in stock tough so.....




For that proce it's awfully tempting, what kind of sound sig do they have again? I havent really paid attention to them, but I should just wait for my big purchase to arrive in a couple weeks


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

saoshyant said:


> For that proce it's awfully tempting, what kind of sound sig do they have again? I havent really paid attention to them, but I should just wait for my big purchase to arrive in a couple weeks


 

 Yeah....even me I'm tempted for a spare pair....but the color isn't really my style.
 Anyway, it's all about the sound and they produce a bassy, warm yet detailed sound with enormous soundstage and good instruments separation. Mids aren't extra fowards but enough present and thick. Overall sound is a mix of thickness and airyness if I can say...really fun and unisque V shaped soundsignature...a kind that can really shine with some music.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Lurk650

Got home yesterday and threw on the IPSDI Dolphins to see how the 23 hours burn in did, still the sameish sound, switched from Medium Auvio to V-Sonic Dual Flange tips, much better sound. Still super bassy and a veil over the mids. Certain songs sounded good, other songs terrible. Put on some Dubstep for a few hours and let them play while I watched Netflix, took them off and put them away til this morning. Listened to them for about 2 hours on a drive for work. MUCH MUCH better. Bass is becoming more controlled, mids have come out to play and are somewhat thick but not overly like the K4, treble is not overly bright. Sound stage is wide and 3D, separation is maybe a hair above average, micro details though are certainly above average though. Will continue to burn in, as of right now I'll put them above the Letv actually, will have to see though since the Letv are burning in at home. 
  
 Also, ordered the HF209 for $6 from IPSDI on AE. Says "Super Bass" on the picture but we shall see how they sound. Ordered at 9pm PST and they shipped out today at 9am PST


----------



## Vidal

It's been like Christmas in my house the past few days....... this week I've had the following delivered: -
  
 Takstar Inping H60
 Rock Zircons
 DZAT DF10s
  
 I also received the 1More Triple Drivers which you wouldn't class a budget earphone but for sound quality they are good value.
  
 My favourites so far DZAT DF10s, they have a really organic sound with really deep bass nice bass. For me the Triple Drivers are a bit analytical. The Ingping sound great but they don't have a mic so no use for me at work.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> It's been like Christmas in my house the past few days....... this week I've had the following delivered: -
> 
> Takstar Inping H60
> Rock Zircons
> ...


 

 Merry Christmas bro!
 I really like the DZAT DF10 liquid warm airy sound too, we can really feel the wood soundsignature in it and the bass is really round! And what about the sweeeet packaging.
 THAT look like a gift for real
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Zircon=Niiiiiiiiiice!
  
 I don't heard the Ingping H60 and as they are frequently in sale at 12$ I was rather curious about them...can you describe a little mroe the sound?
 They say monitor, are they really clean and neutral....or boring sounding?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Got home yesterday and threw on the IPSDI Dolphins to see how the 23 hours burn in did, still the sameish sound, switched from Medium Auvio to V-Sonic Dual Flange tips, much better sound. Still super bassy and a veil over the mids. Certain songs sounded good, other songs terrible. Put on some Dubstep for a few hours and let them play while I watched Netflix, took them off and put them away til this morning. Listened to them for about 2 hours on a drive for work. MUCH MUCH better. Bass is becoming more controlled, mids have come out to play and are somewhat thick but not overly like the K4, treble is not overly bright. Sound stage is wide and 3D, separation is maybe a hair above average, micro details though are certainly above average though. Will continue to burn in, as of right now I'll put them above the Letv actually, will have to see though since the Letv are burning in at home.
> 
> Also, ordered the HF209 for $6 from IPSDI on AE. Says "Super Bass" on the picture but we shall see how they sound. Ordered at 9pm PST and they shipped out today at 9am PST


 

 Ah, yes, this earphones begin to be talk about here on Headfi, was rather sceptikal because impressions that was hate or love affair...
 Continu to give impressions here: it's interesting!
 Cause if ya say it beat the Letv, hum....


----------



## Vidal

Im not very good at describing the sound so I'll keep it brief. 

Bass is fast and punchy, otherwise it's very balanced sound, the soundstage seems a lot larger than other earphones I've tried recently. Treble is clear although the sound is v.slightly dark.


----------



## isai

vidal said:


> Im not very good at describing the sound so I'll keep it brief.
> 
> Bass is fast and punchy, otherwise it's very balanced sound, the soundstage seems a lot larger than other earphones I've tried recently. Treble is clear although the sound is v.slightly dark.


 
  
 They seemed to get very good reviews at audiofight but while I mostly agree with your assestment I didnt find soundstage specially large (I find the DF10 larger for instance).
 They come with an array of tips, a small round case and a clip if i remember correctly too. 
 In all to me they did not stand out as i was expecting after the praise they got in the audiofight site, but as always YMMV.


----------



## Lurk650

Letv are anomoly to me. Really good sound but just not engaging to my ears, gonna listen more then decide if I'll give to my buddy. They are really good though, esp for $10.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Letv are anomoly to me. Really good sound but just not engaging to my ears, gonna listen more then decide if I'll give to my buddy. They are really good though, esp for $10.


 
 Sorry to hear this dude.
 Anomoly? (I made a search to understand this english word)
 Can you explain more the ''non engaging'' aspect?
  
 I try to change perspective from what I like in the letv soundsignature to understand more what you mean, and perhaps you feel a lack of sparkle and cleaness?
  
 What audio source do you use??
 Please tell us more...
  
 Lately I got both Letv and Superlux HD381 (more neutral and brigtish) and use both frequently with different audio source (Ibasso Dx80, 90, XduooX3). The Letv sound the best with Ibasso Dx90 wich is know to be very analitical, clean and near bright sounding.
 I just compare the sound using it and the Dx80, the warmer Dx80 make it sound more bloat and instruments separation became less good, soundstage is narrower too due to a different cleaness...really, listening Deru (IDM) right now is a real treat with the Dx90! Sound difference is sometime immense between DAP combination.


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> Sorry to hear this dude.
> Anomoly? (I made a search to understand this english word)
> Can you explain more the ''non engaging'' aspect?
> 
> ...




Anomoly meaning I hear all the good aspects of the IEM but for some reason it's not putting a smile on my face. Confuses me lol. I'm using my Xduoo X3-ii with Fiio E12 for amp. I'm gonna a let them burn in a lot more, I'm now preferring them more than the Dolphins, they have a more natural sound esp vocals


----------



## fallrsk

So.. Has anyone bought the new Xiaomi basic IEM that look like the piston 3 crossed with the Pro/hybrids? I ordered them but can't find any comments on these buds


----------



## maxnik

I got to listen to my *Plextone X46M. *Initially was really impressed with bass - when it's on it's own. However once any sort of electric guitars kick in - bass drops right off. Mid frequencies and highs are not good sounding at all. Burned in overnight - bass improved, but now it sounds bloated and really drowns mid and highs.
 I listened to good variety of music and nothing sounds really good.
 I can't recommend *Plextone X46M. *They were under $8. You can find much better headphones for extra couple bucks...


----------



## Lurk650

Well... Put in my TK Maples, been some days since listened to them. My go to's... I still like them but I think I'm starting to prefer the Letv. The bass isn't as thick due to wood vs plastic but the Letv don't drown out the mids so more details, a lot more balanced sound. Still prefer Maple vocals and energy though


----------



## isai

x46m not my cup of tea, thanks god they come with a detachable cable that might be usable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

isai said:


> x46m not my cup of tea, thanks god they come with a detachable cable that might be usable.


 
  
 Yeah, I have 2 pairs of these, one sound good the other was too bassy and one earshell broke after 2 days...hum, I think plextone have quality issues with their product tough they c_an _produce good earphones...
 Do you try it with memory foam tips?
 They were good with my Ibasso Dx90 that lack in bass department. Theyr are UNLISTENABLE on Iphone, ipod and other.
 Anyway, I did not listen much to them after I receive better one, I still use the Plextone S50 that I really like tough (with the Xduoo X3 this time not the Ibasso Dx90 wich is too bright plus bright).
  
 Guys, should I take it off the best off list at this price or not?
 You will be the judge, if 5 people say it sound bad, hell, I take it off right away.
 No pity here if headfiers are sad


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Well... Put in my TK Maples, been some days since listened to them. My go to's... I still like them but I think I'm starting to prefer the Letv. The bass isn't as thick due to wood vs plastic but the Letv don't drown out the mids so more details, a lot more balanced sound. Still prefer Maple vocals and energy though


 
  
 Lol, Lurk....
 look like you begin to find the charm of the ''anomolic'' Letv sound
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I listen to them on the Xduoo X3 right now, I wonder because of who...hehe.


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> Lol, Lurk....
> look like you begin to find the charm of the ''anomolic'' Left sound
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, its quite interesting, maybe just the different sound sigs its hard to decide which I prefer. They might be on an even playing field depending on how you want to hear your music at the moment.
  
 The Maples provide a better emotional feel to the music, esp vocals. Its like you are there at a concert on stage and they are singing to you. You are experiencing the sound. Letv, you are in a recording studio, just hearing the music. Kind of hard to describe...Also, I don't think its actually the mids getting drowned out, pianos sound fantastic, the highs are are just rolled off I think so they get over powered a bit.


----------



## maxnik

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I have 2 pairs of these, one sound good the other was too bassy and one earshell broke after 2 days...hum, I think plextone have quality issues with their product tough they c_an _produce good earphones...
> Do you try it with memory foam tips?
> They were good with my Ibasso Dx90 that lack in bass department. Theyr are UNLISTENABLE on Iphone, ipod and other.
> Anyway, I did not listen much to them after I receive better one, I still use the Plextone S50 that I really like tough (with the Xduoo X3 this time not the Ibasso Dx90 wich is too bright plus bright).
> ...


 
 I would be for taking them off. Out of 4 sets these x46m are by far the worst. kz ed2 that I paid less sound way better to me.


----------



## B9Scrambler

They could be left on as a spare cable option, haha.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

maxnik said:


> I would be for taking them off. Out of 4 sets these x46m are by far the worst. kz ed2 that I paid less sound way better to me.


 

 Okay, will surely do, just wanna heard other people too.
  
 Can I know with wich audio source you use the X46?
  
 They are ultimately bassy, it's a fact, but with very clear source it can give a unique experience. But I will never say these earphones sound hifi or audiophile quality, cause, yes they are unbalanced, some frequencies are veiled and highs are super roll off...
  
 Now I listen to them with the Dx80 and i'm hum, yes, should put these off because the TUNA X6 at 6$ sound way better than this as well as other earphones as the KZ ED2 as you said and other KZ.
  
 Hum.
 It's very tricky this sub-10$ category.
  
 Other earphones WILL FALL!
 Mouwahahahah


----------



## maxnik

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, will surely do, just wanna heard other people too.
> 
> Can I know with wich audio source you use the X46?
> 
> ...


 
 I use my Galaxy S5 with Fiio E18K(DAC+Amp mode). I also tried just the phone and my laptop(not horrible). It's quite possible that some particular music styles will sound ok with the x46m, but I could not find any. 
 Thanks for running this thread. You are starting to cost me money... Some of these headphones are fantastic for the money.


----------



## Lurk650

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, will surely do, just wanna heard other people too.
> 
> Can I know with wich audio source you use the X46?
> 
> ...


 
 QKZ W1 Pro? They are supposed to be very good, detachable over-ear for $8. 
  
 We shall also see how the HF209 fro IPSDI do for $6...based on the IPSDI HF107 Dolphin which are $16 I don't have high hopes though


----------



## maxnik

Not sure if this has been posted before. looks like VJJB K4  are called APIE on Amazon for $20.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DNIN13S/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_0


----------



## Lurk650

maxnik said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before. looks like VJJB K4  are called APIE on Amazon for $20.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DNIN13S/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_0


 
 Yeach ActionPie & GranVela are the two other names for VJJB on Amazon


----------



## goodluck4u

Xiaomi Piston2 (Gold) and 1more Piston2 (Pink Gold) :
  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 1more's build quality is very similar with xiaomi's. the tangible difference of looking is only the length of controlbox.  The difference of sound quality is large in particular abandance of bass and soundstage. 
 Soundstage: 1more < DZAT DH-10 < xiaomi
 The 1more is more flat signature than the xiaomi.
 The 1more Piston2 is good for its price but the 1more does not beat the xiaomi. 
  
 PS
 I don't know about my xiaomi is piston2 or piston 2.1.


----------



## j0p3Y

lurk650 said:


> Got home yesterday and threw on the IPSDI Dolphins to see how the 23 hours burn in did, still the sameish sound, switched from Medium Auvio to V-Sonic Dual Flange tips, much better sound. Still super bassy and a veil over the mids. Certain songs sounded good, other songs terrible. Put on some Dubstep for a few hours and let them play while I watched Netflix, took them off and put them away til this morning. Listened to them for about 2 hours on a drive for work. MUCH MUCH better. Bass is becoming more controlled, mids have come out to play and are somewhat thick but not overly like the K4, treble is not overly bright. Sound stage is wide and 3D, separation is maybe a hair above average, micro details though are certainly above average though. Will continue to burn in, as of right now I'll put them above the Letv actually, will have to see though since the Letv are burning in at home.
> 
> Also, ordered the HF209 for $6 from IPSDI on AE. Says "Super Bass" on the picture but we shall see how they sound. Ordered at 9pm PST and they shipped out today at 9am PST


 
 For me the Dolphins don't do 'the trick' (or any trick for that matter) at all.
 Sound's completely unbalanced, lacking on every frequency. Certainly not worth your penny.
 (I got a free Y-splitter in the package, I guess that's the only thing I will be using. But a quite expensive Y-splitter for the US$14,00 :-/ )
  
 I guess @TwinACStacks had a little too much of the substance with which he ends his postings, when he put his first impressions of these IEMs on the forum


----------



## B9Scrambler

j0p3y said:


> For me the Dolphins don't do 'the trick' (or any trick for that matter) at all.
> Sound's completely unbalanced, lacking on every frequency. Certainly not worth your penny.
> (I got a free Y-splitter in the package, I guess that's the only thing I will be using. But a quite expensive Y-splitter for the US$14,00 :-/ )
> 
> I guess @TwinACStacks had a little too much of the substance with which he ends his postings, when he put his first impressions of these IEMs on the forum


 
  
 To each their own. Twin has brought to light some amazing iems (though I personally haven't bought any of them, haha) which have made a ton of people happy. It's gotta be hard to bat 100% on finds when everyone hears differently. Guy has done a bang on job so far so. Has my respect.


----------



## Lurk650

Using Dual Flange tips and playing heavy bass tracks really improved them. I won't be burning in anymore though, I lost my daughters 3590s during the move a couple weekends ago so the Dolphins plus Medium Spinfit work for her. She's 8. Lol

Letv are new workout phones, not microphonics, lightweight and a very good sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lurk650 said:


> Using Dual Flange tips and playing heavy bass tracks really improved them. I won't be burning in anymore though, I lost my daughters 3590s during the move a couple weekends ago so the Dolphins plus Medium Spinfit work for her. She's 8. Lol
> 
> Letv are new workout phones, not microphonics, lightweight and a very good sound.


 

 Did you try memory foam too?
 I will try the dual flange to see.
  
 Now i'm kind of obsess with the LZ-02A (with memory foam tips) that wasn't burned in enough when I try them first, now they open up and my...where in audiophile league now, very detailed and well articulate realistic sound, a delight with SACD music! Ibasso Dx80 give them the warm and bass hump they need to shine. JAZZ is the music they like this IEM like the most.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

b9scrambler said:


> To each their own. Twin has brought to light some amazing iems (though I personally haven't bought any of them, haha) which have made a ton of people happy. It's gotta be hard to bat 100% on finds when everyone hears differently. Guy has done a bang on job so far so. Has my respect.


 

 TWIN is a GOD and nothing less.
 I make prayers to him before I sleep every night.
 Supreme respect to this wise devoted Headfier.
 I'm his humble 32 years old apostle and learn alot from his reviews and impressions!
  
 The thing with suggestions is the ''subjectivity'' of hearing as well as the audio source that is used, the music type and the ear sealing of different eatips type. So much factor, but there earphones with soudsignature that are more mass-friendly than other. For example I really adore the Plextone S50 but ONLY with the Xduoo X3 and good memory foam tips and music that have vocals. Bright earphones are like by some but mustly dislike because of the potentialy harsh sounding highs.
 First thing to take in accound is DISTORTION and overall BALANCE, if a earphones make any distortion I can't advice it to anyone. I can't deal with this.
  
  
 And a little ''out of subject'':
 I make an impulsive move last night....should sleep instead of checking earphones while listening music and...hum...yeah.
  
 Finally I will try another Tennmak, I choose the one that could give me a different sound experience than the Dulcimer and the PRO look like to have that. I'm still searching for the supreme dual drivers hidden Gem. VJJB V1S are good but don't have enough treble sparkle for my taste. They were 22$ from here:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/1183804_32624020655.html
  
 Reviews are rare here....any toughs about the *TENNMAK PRO ??*


----------



## slowpickr

TWIN has steered me in the right direction every time EXCEPT for the Dolphins. BUT, it's only $16 so no big deal. They will be going to a drawer or one of my kids maybe.


----------



## loomisjohnson

nymphonomaniac said:


> TWIN is a GOD and nothing less.
> I make prayers to him before I sleep every night.
> Supreme respect to this wise devoted Headfier.
> I'm his humble 32 years old apostle and learn alot from his reviews and impressions!
> ...


 

 i have both the dulcimer and the pro--they're completely different animals, with the dulcimer (which i really like) being more of a traditional bass-forward consumer signature and the pro being more balanced and "audiophile" sounding. contrary to some folks' impressions, the pros do not lack bass/subbass, tho they need sufficient power to sound their fullest (my htc phone drives 'em fine). smallish soundstage, but very precise imaging/instrument separation (drums and acoustic guitars sound very natural) and vg clarity overall--they really do sound like a much more expensive iem. you'll find lots more, uniformly positive impressions on the tennmak thread; hard to go wrong for twenty bucks


----------



## Lurk650

Oh yeah, noticed yesterday on a few different songs when turning up the volume on my E12 with the Letv connected there was scratching sound on the right side, never heard this with any other of my IEMs and it was only a few songs at the beginning when it had a quieter intro


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> i have both the dulcimer and the pro--they're completely different animals, with the dulcimer (which i really like) being more of a traditional bass-forward consumer signature and the pro being more balanced and "audiophile" sounding. contrary to some folks' impressions, the pros do not lack bass/subbass, tho they need sufficient power to sound their fullest (my htc phone drives 'em fine). smallish soundstage, but very precise imaging/instrument separation (drums and acoustic guitars sound very natural) and vg clarity overall--they really do sound like a much more expensive iem. you'll find lots more, uniformly positive impressions on the tennmak thread; hard to go wrong for twenty bucks


 
  
 Thanks for your impressions, this is what I wanna hear EXACTLY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I need a more audiophile soundsignature with precise imaging and over average treble extension, this description remind me a little the UE custom.
  
 I'm fully with you about amping: it can give new life to zomby earphones. The opposite can happen too with very easy to drive IEM.


----------



## loomisjohnson

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks for your impressions, this is what I wanna hear EXACTLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 i actually traded my easy/ownluxe custom ues (the hybrid) for the pros and some kjjb4s--the pros really don't sound like the ues, which were bassier and more forward. i actually prefer the (much cheaper) pros, which to my ears were more balanced and smooth. others rave about the ues, so it's all subjective of course.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> i actually traded my easy/ownluxe custom ues (the hybrid) for the pros and some kjjb4s--the pros really don't sound like the ues, which were bassier and more forward. i actually prefer the (much cheaper) pros, which to my ears were more balanced and smooth. others rave about the ues, so it's all subjective of course.


 

 Niiiiiiice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's true that the Ownluxe are ultra praised and I was looking at them knowing one day I will have to try them...just don't have the 50$ and i'm really into sub-30$ gems right now.
  
 How do they compare to other dual dynamic drivers (if you have other)?
  
 And how would you describe th vocals with them?
  
 Thanks for giving me BIG hope about the Tennmak Pro!


----------



## Lurk650

Well, the Letv have been burning in quite a bit. These are definite V-shaped, vocals are a bit veiled BUT its stills very well done. They are dark and a smooth listen. They are only $10, comfortable and over-ear and are my new workout earphones for this reason. I don't need a **** ton of details for this reason, they have good enough resolution and clarity with a damn good soundstage. They are perfect as is for what i need them to be. 
  
 If you want an under $30 bassy IEM that doesn't compromise much (if at all) from the other freqs I'd def look into the TK Maples.


----------



## Vidal

I've got a pair of Ownluxe UES on route, I sold them when I got the 1More Triple but I wasn't completely happy with the 1Mores so they've been sold as well.
  
 I really liked the Ownluxe, looking forward to getting them back. I've got two other hydrids at the moment - Audiosense AS20 and i.Valux 8mm, both are excellent and a little bit cheaper than the Ownluxe.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> I've got a pair of Ownluxe UES on route, I sold them when I got the 1More Triple but I wasn't completely happy with the 1Mores so they've been sold as well.
> 
> I really liked the Ownluxe, looking forward to getting them back. I've got two other hydrids at the moment - Audiosense AS20 and i.Valux 8mm, both are excellent and a little bit cheaper than the Ownluxe.


 
 The ownluxe are a bunch of fun. I found them best with the "soft" eq setting on my X2. It lightens up the bass a touch and adds more treble. They still sound good without eq but too dark for my preference.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> I've got a pair of Ownluxe UES on route, I sold them when I got the 1More Triple but I wasn't completely happy with the 1Mores so they've been sold as well.
> 
> I really liked the Ownluxe, looking forward to getting them back. I've got two other hydrids at the moment - Audiosense AS20 and i.Valux 8mm, both are excellent and a little bit cheaper than the Ownluxe.


 
 Also @crabdog , try this out in Foobar it really works http://www.head-fi.org/t/810966/gl-easy-ues-ownluxe-a1-eq-correction-impulses#post_12648087


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Also @crabdog , try this out in Foobar it really works http://www.head-fi.org/t/810966/gl-easy-ues-ownluxe-a1-eq-correction-impulses#post_12648087


 
 Thanks. Have just installed Foobar and set up convolver with the correction. Seems to be working but I'll have to wait until tonight to test it properly.


----------



## Lurk650

Just got my HF209 from IPSDI, Super Bass touted IEMs....
  
 Letv Reverse: Late night, reading a book, something relaxing 
  
 IPSDI HF209: Late night, LETS GET THIS F'N PARTY STARTED BROS! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
  
 Pretty much sums up these two $10 and lower IEMs. Two different styles, both well done. If I had to pick one? The HF209. The bass is out of this world. Mids and Highs are still present though aren't winning any awards. A very fun and engaging sound. Left side is shorter due to the mic being at the split so its right at your mouth for ease of use


----------



## Lurk650

UPDATE:
  
 For the HF209, got home now and put some Medium Auvios on, tames the treble quite a bit while still keeping the massive bass. Stock tips/narrow bore the treble can be a bit bright so songs mastered hot can be a bit fatiguing. One example is Phil Collin's "Face Value" Remastered from HDTracks is a bit hot b/c that is the way he originally intended, with the stock tips it was a bit tough to listen to, listening through Auvio's right now its smooth. So, treble sensitive put on Wide bore or be warned. 
  
 The AE page for them says 16ohm, I'm pretty sure the box said 32ohm. I threw it away though. Either way these are easy to drive. Definite V-Shape, hope the mids (vocals mainly) come out to play a bit more with burn in. 
  
 SIDE NOTE: Listening to the Witcher 3 soundtrack I got with the game, holy balls. I think this may be the burn in album for when these aren't getting the J-Lab treatment


----------



## Sylmar

The Vsonic VSD3S can be had for under 30$ at Lendmeurears. You have to like them in pink though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Bought mine in neon green for a few bucks more. I really like these out of the box, very clear sound with the triflangle tips I put on. I'm really glad with them and I do wish I bought them sooner. I've read durability may be an issue for some but I've added a drop of superglue at the places where the cable meets the hard plastic parts. Hopefully this protects the cable somewhat. I believe Twin did the same? Not sure.
 If these break I might get the newer ones with better built quality although apparently they sound a bit different (more forward).


----------



## shubu000

I know I'm late to the party but I finally got the monk plus. 

It's great! I enjoy it very much,i do wish the bass has more impact and better isolation.

I think I finally got over the comfort issue by using the comply's comfort tips


----------



## touramalli

shubu000 said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I finally got the monk plus.
> 
> It's great! I enjoy it very much,i do wish the bass has more impact and better isolation.
> 
> I think I finally got over the comfort issue by using the comply's comfort tips




Try them with two thin foams if you have the expansion pack, the sub-bass will be more present without sounding muddy.


----------



## 1clearhead

shubu000 said:


> I know I'm late to the party but I finally got the monk plus.
> 
> It's great! I enjoy it very much,i do wish the bass has more impact and better isolation.
> 
> I think I finally got over the comfort issue by using the comply's comfort tips


 
  
 .....Than you got to try the *TY HI-Z*. They are epic with soundstage and sub-bass without ever sacrificing any high's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32-32ohm-HiFi-Earbuds-Earphone/32676147271.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.S2OBcO&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10017_507_401_10040_9999,searchweb201603_2&btsid=3aa89a88-b1c9-4c8e-bac6-93fbb45fc32
  
http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/earbuds/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-13354342823.21.Rn7TX5&id=529399390775


----------



## shubu000

tmp-meteque said:


> Try them with two thin foams if you have the expansion pack, the sub-bass will be more present without sounding muddy.


 
  
 Yeah i have done that and it feels better now, thanks!
  


1clearhead said:


> .....Than you got to try the *TY HI-Z*. They are epic with soundstage and sub-bass without ever sacrificing any high's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mmm tempting.... although my wife was complaining that i'm always getting little parcels
  
 it's like much less precise than the piston 3s that i have been using
  
 but i enjoy these more lol, i guess that's what everyone means by more musical... 
  
 but yeah i think IEMs are more comfy long term, i'm serious about those shozy zeros now that seems like the words describing the characteristics are similar.
  
 can anyone that has both tell me?


----------



## 1clearhead

shubu000 said:


> Yeah i have done that and it feels better now, thanks!
> 
> mmm tempting.... although my wife was complaining that i'm always getting little parcels
> 
> ...


 
  
 At least there's more details about the *TY HI-Z* at the link below.....
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29490#post_12653332
  
 Enjoy my review!


----------



## Vidal

This week I've had delivered: -
  
 Tennmak Porcelain - a bit feminine but good balanced sound, not a lot of bass
 KZ EDR2
 Superlux HD381
 Some non 'KZ' X6 which I renamed the 'Cones of Boom' as they've got so much bass
 iValux 8mm Hybrids
 Some Kinden wood earphones
  
 The Tennmak's are really nice and I like the sound signature, the iValux have replaced my Audiosense AS20s as my main go to pair. As my webshop has had a busy week I've been able to order some new stuff, which means I get one pair for my collection and another goes online. So on order are the following, I blame this thread for some of these : -
  
 Boarseman K25
 TY HiZ
 HF209
 Hisoundaudio Flamenco
 Mannhas E170
 Mannhas C190
 QKZ DM3
 QKZ X8
  
 I'm also modding a pair of VE Monks with silver plated cables which if they sound good I may start selling. I'll post my thoughts on the new ones when they arrive.


----------



## hapasam

QKZ F1. Has anyone tried them yet? I looked around on head-fi and couldn't find any reviews of it. 
  
 They seem promising as sports orientated IEMs. Perhaps they are better than the KZ W1 pro at a cheaper price ($4.79 from the official KZ store.)  
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/QKZ-G10-Original-Super-Bass-Clear-Voice-Earphone-Metal-Ear-Headphone-Mobile-Computer-MP3-Universal-3/32459439008.html?
  


 I'd also be interested to know about the QKZ S6, which also seem to be unreviewed as far as In can tell. Similar sports earphones, again from the official KZ store and under $10.
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-S6-Sports-Headphones-Mobile-Phone-Earphones-With-Microphone-HIFI-Noise-Cancelling-Bass-Headsets-Music-Stereo/32357197058.html?


----------



## Vidal

The F1s didn't do it for me, the W1Pros are superior, at least for my taste

I've still got them both here, listening to them both again the F1s are garbage compared to the W1Pros, in fact I can now understand why the F1s were chucked into the back of the cupboard,


----------



## hapasam

Ah alright. 
  
 Thanks a lot for A/B testing, you just saved me from a crappy purchase!


----------



## hapasam

To those who did not believe that anybody would make LeTV IEM fakes because even the originals are really cheap, well look what I found:
  

  
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Super-clear-voice-earphone-Metal-Ear-Headphones-Mobile-Computer-MP3-Universal-3-5MM-headphone/32616546602.html?
  
 Definite FAKE. At least this seller isn't claiming that they're the real deal, but if this seller sells these, I can guarantee you other more unscrupulous sell the same fake copies while claiming they are the real LeTV IEMs.


----------



## Lurk650

Wow. Faking a $10 product


----------



## Vidal

Possibly not faking, maybe buying the same earphones from the factory that they are made as the LETV and selling them without the brand. Maybe it's surplus stock from the factory?


----------



## peter123

Yeah, and maybe Santa Claus really live in the Northpole as well


----------



## HiFiChris

peter123 said:


> Yeah, and maybe Santa Claus really live in the Northpole as well


 
  
 Nah, only his toy factory is based there. His main residence is in the Bahamas - much lower heating costs.


----------



## peter123

hifichris said:


> Nah, only his toy factory is based there. His main residence is in the Bahamas - much lower heating costs. :wink_face:




But but won't that get hot with the beard?? 

And don't tell me that Santa's beard is FAKE


----------



## HiFiChris

I guess he's trimming it somewhat down for the summer (not lying at all, when I was outside today I thought "look, that's Santa on the road cycle", and his beard was somewhat trimmed). And as it is white, it won't absorb too much sun rays and therefore will not get as hot as a darker beard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Anyway, I guess my personal favourite in the low price range are the MrZ Tomahawk earbuds - best ~ $33 I have possibly ever spent on low budget head-gear.


----------



## Vidal

Just having a tidy up of my sample cupboard stumbled across a pair of Boarseman K49i. When I got these in originally I'd quite a few pairs to try out so I never really gave them much ear-time. I've just had a proper listen to them and I have to say they are excellent.
  
 I'd say slight v-shape sound, very fast punchy bass clear vocals without sibilance. The cable is sort of similar to the **** UES cable like a black covered twisted cable affair, nice.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> This week I've had delivered: -
> 
> Tennmak Porcelain - a bit feminine but good balanced sound, not a lot of bass
> KZ EDR2
> ...


 

 Wow, what a big collection you have!
 Lot of good stuff here too. How did you find the Superlux HD381? I wonder how they compare to the 381F...They really shine with my Ibasso Dx80, and for the LETV its with the Ibasso Dx90 that they perform like a audio hero.
  
 Got to like the X6 to (I guess they sound the same as the Tuna version), big bass, kind of large cavernous soundstage, for the price they really surprise me!
  
 Anybody try the MACAW RT-10???
  
 They are less than 20$ in Gearbest...look very intersting.
  
 As well as the Somic V4 dual driver with silver plated cable (wich will help them to sound good on the Xduoo X3 I guess). I order a pair of these as well as KZ Ed4 and Ed3 so I will come back with some impressions when I heard them. But any other impressions could be interesting too! Especially for the rather unknown Somic V4.


----------



## Vidal

The only way I can get away with having such a big collection is by having a business selling them, I'm sure the wife will figure it out soon  I buy more types than I sell...... at least at the moment.
  
 I liked the Superlux although I've just passed my pair on to a friend to try so haven't had an extended listen. He's a fan of their over ear stuff so I doubt I'll get them back. 
  
 They seem quite airy, not massively bassy but still gave a thump. I felt they were similar to my Fiio EX1 in fit and sound but without the build quality


----------



## fallrsk

So since no one answered about the Xiaomi Basics (newest versions, looks like the hybrid) I hopped on 'em and honestly they're serious iems for just $7! I think they're the best under $10 out of the KZ and other pistons I've had. 

They've got a nice boost in the bass that just makes everything fun and the rest of the spectrum isn't all too bad! They're really fun earphones, serious recommendation for daily beaters! The only problem with them is serious microphonic problems and the fact that my pair may be illegitimate (but still very good).


----------



## zabunny94

uhh... did you mean the piston colorful 2nd gen @fallrsk ?

because pretty sure that xiaomi basic looks like piston 2

and i actually have the piston colorful 2nd gen as my beater iem, sounds is typical v-shaped iem, like meelaudio rx18 with a bit louder volume, though i would recommend you to get phrodi pod007p or kz edr1 if you're looking for v-shaped sound

also, the nozzle of piston colorful 2nd gen is about the same size as kz hds1, which means that you won't get as much tips selection compared to the competitor


----------



## fallrsk

zabunny94 said:


> uhh... did you mean the piston colorful 2nd gen @fallrsk ?
> 
> because pretty sure that xiaomi basic looks like piston 2
> 
> ...




Gen 3, my friend


----------



## zabunny94

that is exactly what i have, except it's the black version

oh well, upon closer inspection, the box did said piston basic  my bad


----------



## fallrsk

Yeah I was gonna call them the piston 3 basics but that's even more confusingAnyhow, i definitely like them better than the P3's as they're not as dark and they aren't as bright as my KZ ED4/10. Very decent for the price to be beaters!


----------



## SuperMAG

hey guys, i heard from someone that you can get HLEX 808 for 26usd with head fi discount, is it true, if so, is there any other headphone that trumps the highly hyped/rated 808 like some musicmaker, or tenmark or vjjb etc. thank you, i already ordered letv and zircon, will give my one those two or my xiaomi hybird to sister and sell one of the two remaining and use the last one regularly while using 808 or something premium at home when wanna to listen freely.


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> hey guys, i heard from someone that you can get HLEX 808 for 26usd with head fi discount, is it true, if so, is there any other headphone that trumps the highly hyped/rated 808 like some musicmaker, or tenmark or vjjb etc. thank you, i already ordered letv and zircon, will give my one those two or my xiaomi hybird to sister and sell one of the two remaining and use the last one regularly while using 808 or something premium at home when wanna to listen freely.




I just ordered the A&D D2 for $26 Amazon Prime and a FiiO carrying case for $13. Same Day shipping so will be here tonight. Will post OOTB impressions


----------



## Vidal

I've not tried the HLSX 808 but I have two other hybrids - Audiosense AS20 and iValux 8mm Hybrid.
  
 Both are excellent but the Audiosense just shades it, I've been backwards and forwards on this, earlier in this thread I decided the 8mm was my favourite. The Audiosense has a brighter sound and can really punch out the bass. The Audiosense looks better and has the air of a proper premium product whereas the iValux comes in a plastic bag.


----------



## SuperMAG

well i heard they are the best u40 usd headphones, so if i can get them from 26, thats quite a deal and will be my main unit,


----------



## fallrsk

supermag said:


> well i heard they are the best u40 usd headphones, so if i can get them from 26, thats quite a deal and will be my main unit,




Well, a quick google search nets a top hit for $32 so it's not quite $40 and that's without any discounts


----------



## SuperMAG

was 40 for quite some time thats why, anyway you know any headphones that is better?


----------



## fallrsk

SuperMAG beats me, I just came back from a long hiatus from IEM and head-fi so i haven't a clue what's good now lol! The new KZ ZS3 looks pretty awesome, only 1/2 of an impression out so far from clear head (qc problem on his pair)


----------



## Vidal

To say that an earphone is the best for under $40 you would have to heard every earphone under that price. You then have to have a memory capable of remembering each earphone, unless you have a collection which would put mine to shame to do back to back testing. That's before you take into account different genres and personal tastes.
  
 I'm sure the HLSX are excellent for the money, you asked for potential other options, of the two hybrids I have to hand the AS20 are better to my ears. If they've dropped the price it's probably because they're about to be replaced or that they aren't selling as well as they should be.


----------



## Vidal

So here's a picture (admittedly not a very good one) of my Top 10 Budget earphones and my only relative premium pair, Fiio EX1 (Dunu Titan 1) top row.
  
 Row 2 Left to Right: - Tennmak Banjo, DZAT DF10, Mannhas C190, iValux 8mm Hybrid
 Row 3 Left to Right: - Tennmak Porcelain, Tingo IE800, VJJB K4S, KZ ED9
 Bottom - Rock Zircon, Audiosense AS20.
  
 The Zircons are on borrowed time as I have a pair of **** UES Customs on route.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> The only way I can get away with having such a big collection is by having a business selling them, I'm sure the wife will figure it out soon  I buy more types than I sell...... at least at the moment.
> 
> I liked the Superlux although I've just passed my pair on to a friend to try so haven't had an extended listen. He's a fan of their over ear stuff so I doubt I'll get them back.
> 
> They seem quite airy, not massively bassy but still gave a thump. I felt they were similar to my Fiio EX1 in fit and sound but without the build quality


 
 Yeah, I guess we need some secret tricks to be able to buy MORE earphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My girlfriend too surely think i'm a pathological case of earphones demencia and I must admit I don't tell her about ALL the one I buy...just the one that stick in my ears too long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Fiio Ex1 are 70$ versus HD381 at around 15$....hum, not bad for the Superlux!
  
 I still listen to them much more than my other 6 favorite IEM...I feel they are rather neutral with over average isntruments separation and soundstage, bass is (very) little humped and feel really nice with jazzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Great choice!
  
 I wasn't impressed at all by the Tingo IE800 and prefer the Swing in every aspect (even construction)...wonder if my pair isn't faulty...how do you like them?
  
 Audiosense AS20 and Ivalux look more and more intriguing...at around 30$ they look like a steal too, I feel ready to try more 20-40$ super gems...in a near futur I hope because out of my 15 pairs of earphones I use regularly 5 of them, i'm quite a snobish audiophile must admit.
  
 TOP 6 that still WOW me:
  
 Superlux HD381 (Instruments separation ,soundstage, details, bass)
 Tennmak Dulcimer (Bass, energy, soundstage, details)
 Mrz Tomahwak (soundstage, mids, details, airyness)
 Letv Reverse (bass, soundstage, stereo imaging)
 KZ ATE (Vocal, Soundstage)
 Plextone S50 (Vocal, details, instruments separation)
 Swing IE800 (details, treble)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> .....Than you got to try the *TY HI-Z*. They are epic with soundstage and sub-bass without ever sacrificing any high's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hum....a real competitor to the Monk earbuds?
 Should I put this in the Best list too?
  
 If so...a litltle more words in your sound description and were in business


----------



## Vidal

The Tingo is IE800 is top 5 - it's fun, plenty of bass but still has a good top end. I'll order the Swing later and make a comparison - obviously might be a while 
  
 I'd put the Banjo ahead of the Dulcimer as that has a little too much bass for me. The ATE is a bit meh! but I have the S version 
  
 Not tried the Plextone or the Letv - I like the look of the 'Letv All Metal'. I'll order these from Amazon if I can and try them out.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Huuuuuuuum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't know if burning them in will improve the sound as I really don't heard that type sound from mine...wich I feel anemic in bass and too bright and congested...well, well.
 I'm not sure I beleive in burnin tough, don't have the patience to give 100 hours of music to the wind before learning to love an earphones.
  
  
 Will see if beauty will blossom of this little beast one day!
  
 SO much IE800 OEM earphones that their should have a whole thread about them!


----------



## Vidal

Mine were wow! straight out of the box (well, plastic bag really). Yours must be faulty as there really bassy, maybe I got a genuine IE800 pair in error 
  
 Can't find the Plextone or the Letv outside of China so won't be able to give them a go.
  
 Just re-evaluating the Joyroom E107s, its another one which I rushed over, trying to get my head around the sound signature. I like them though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great choice!
> 
> I wasn't impressed at all by the Tingo IE800 and prefer the Swing in every aspect (even construction)...wonder if my pair isn't faulty...how do you like them?
> 
> ...


 

 the as20 are on another level--i've come to rate them on a par with the consensus budget fave, the hlsx808. agree with you on the dulcimer and ie800 as well--there's nuthin like paying for a rookie and getting a superstar. haven't heard some of the others are your list but got 'em on my radar.


----------



## touramalli

I want to upgrade my Piston 3 but I prefer a brighter signature and a good soundstage. I think I search something similar to the VE Monks+ but with more isolation. The Monks are great but sometimes I have to up the vol too much and they can be uncomfortable after a while.

I followed this thread but I can't find a review about the 808, and you are constantly talking about them haha


----------



## Lurk650

tmp-meteque said:


> I want to upgrade my Piston 3 but I prefer a brighter signature and a good soundstage. I think I search something similar to the VE Monks+ but with more isolation. The Monks are great but sometimes I have to up the vol too much and they can be uncomfortable after a while.
> 
> I followed this thread but I can't find a review about the 808, and you are constantly talking about them haha


 
 Go to the Chinese IEM thread


----------



## Judge17

If anybody wants to try the LeTV all metals, Lemall is running a 4 day flash sale. They are 8.99 w/free shipping. I think they are better than my Tennmak Dulcimers.


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....a real competitor to the Monk earbuds?
> Should I put this in the Best list too?
> 
> If so...*a litltle more words in your sound description and were in business*


 

 You got it!
  
 This is my "favorite to least" from my front page Profile.....
  
 E-BUDS (from favorite to least):

 1. TY HI-Z (by Tamrac) (The best earbuds I've ever heard coming from a budget level that can hang with the "big boys" -soundstage, crisp details, vocals, and sub-bass are epic!)
 2. VE MONK (These are right upthere with the HI-Z's with great clarity and micro details from end to end)
 3. GranVela/Mrice/Baldoor E100 (excellent "live" soundstage covering the bass, mids, and high's almost in perfect harmony!)
 4. Edifier H185 (basically competes and matches the Yuin earbuds in sound alone)
 5. EarPods (by Apple)
  
  
 My sound description for the *TY-HIZ *and the *VE MONKS* can be found below......
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29490#post_12653332
  
  
 Glad to help!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

fallrsk said:


> @SuperMAG beats me, I just came back from a long hiatus from IEM and head-fi so i haven't a clue what's good now lol! The new KZ ZS3 looks pretty awesome, only 1/2 of an impression out so far from clear head (qc problem on his pair)


 

 KZ ZS3!!!




  




  
 I'm moooore than intrigued by these ones.
  
 Quite incredible how they keep inventing new KZ models....hope this one will be a work of art!
  




  
 This one are not Dual drivers...
  
 But they got a detachable cable (wich for sub 30$ earphones is a kind of contradictory luxury).
  
 Specs:

Time to market: 2015
Brand Name: KZ
Style: Ear Hook
Line Length: 1.2m
Resistance: 18Ω
Package: Yes
Use: Mobile Phone
Communication: Wired
Plug Type: L Bending
Sensitivity: 106dB
Connectors: 3.5mm
Is wireless: No
Function: Noise Cancelling,Microphone,For Routine Office Work,For Mobile Phone,Portable,HiFi Headphone,Sport,Supports music
With Microphone: Yes
Frequency Response Range: 20-20000Hz
Model Number: KZ ZS3


----------



## Lurk650

Initial impressions after about 30-45 minutes of listening to the A&D D2 and A/Bing against the Letv Reverse.

 The stock tips are perfectly fine for the D2. It has a long Nozzle and needs deep insertion so they work better than Auvio. I am actually using the clear silicone with light blue hybrid from my TK13 since they are exactly the same as the stock but I prefer the look.

 Sound wise, the bass similar between them, I think there is more rumble from the D2. Both are bass emphasized though.

 Mids have better clarity with the D2. Vocals are more audible and easy to understand.

 Highs, well they are brighter but lack a bit of clarity. Still they are more engaging

 The Letv appear to have a slightly wider sound stage and better separation but they lack clarity and are so dark they are kind of boring. The D2 have a better build quality, are sweat resistant and have a more fun, clear sound.

 One note, I think im hearing some peakiness in the D2. Hopefully burn in will fix


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Initial impressions after about 30-45 minutes of listening to the A&D D2 and A/Bing against the Letv Reverse.
> 
> 
> The stock tips are perfectly fine for the D2. It has a long Nozzle and needs deep insertion so they work better than Auvio. I am actually using the clear silicone with light blue hybrid from my TK13 since they are exactly the same as the stock but I prefer the look.
> ...


yea mids is the forte of D2


----------



## Lurk650

Ok, highs aren't brighter, is the just the mids being better than the Letv. These are lacking quite a bit in highs which I did read before I got them, gotta push the volume. I'm still enjoying them more than the Letv at this point b/c of the mids


----------



## Nachash

What's the best bargain that I can get for $30? I want a neutral almost analytical sound, thanks
  
 I'm waiting for a rock zircon for random use


----------



## crabdog

nachash said:


> What's the best bargain that I can get for $30? I want a neutral almost analytical sound, thanks
> 
> I'm waiting for a rock zircon for random use


 
 Zircon is about as far away from neutral as you can get but it's still awesome. Can't help you with analytical iems, they bore me to tears.


----------



## Nachash

Yes, that's why I mentioned those


----------



## zabunny94

just get myself joyroom e103

man, the box is huge, considering the accessories isn't that much (only shirt clip, spare eartips x3 pair, and fake leather pouch)

also, the build quality is very mediocre compared to rock product, can't we at least get fabric coated cable? and the housing at the first glance looks like cheap plastic(even though it said to made of aluminum). very small housing, about the same as kz hds1

first impression feels like kz ate with tighter bass, which means non fatiguing sound with 'tame' high.


----------



## shubu000

1clearhead said:


> At least there's more details about the *TY HI-Z* at the link below.....
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29490#post_12653332
> 
> Enjoy my review!


 
  
 ok i just tired to buy a shozy zero on ebay second hand and got beaten by a dollar 
  
 so i took your advice and bought the TY hiZ
  
 problem is though, i still want another pair of IEMs with mic
  
 anyone got recommendation for monk-esque IEM with a mic? the monk just doesn't have enough isolation on a noisy tram


----------



## kiler

shubu000 said:


> ok i just tired to buy a shozy zero on ebay second hand and got beaten by a dollar
> 
> so i took your advice and bought the TY hiZ
> 
> ...


 
 You are basically contradicting yourself, the Monk are awesome due to their enourmous soundstage and organic sound, most of it due to the vented earbud design. You won't be able to replicate it with a sealed IEM :b


----------



## shubu000

kiler said:


> You are basically contradicting yourself, the Monk are awesome due to their enourmous soundstage and organic sound, most of it due to the vented earbud design. You won't be able to replicate it with a sealed IEM :b


 
 fairpoint
  
 guess i should just keep the piston 3s for commutes


----------



## loomisjohnson

nachash said:


> What's the best bargain that I can get for $30? I want a neutral almost analytical sound, thanks
> 
> I'm waiting for a rock zircon for random use


tennmak pro will work for you


----------



## Vidal

QKZ X8 arrived today, meh! Not as good as the X6 Tuna/mystery brand I got the other day.
  
 On another note Zircons have been displaced from my top 10 by the Joyroom E107, the sound is awesome especially from something so tiny.


----------



## Vidal

nachash said:


> What's the best bargain that I can get for $30? I want a neutral almost analytical sound, thanks
> 
> I'm waiting for a rock zircon for random use


 
  
 Not sure what the exchange rate is currently but I've just got a pair of **** UES Customs for my own use. I wouldn't describe the sound as neutral but it doesn't seem to over-emphasise any particular frequency.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nachash said:


> What's the best bargain that I can get for $30? I want a neutral almost analytical sound, thanks
> 
> I'm waiting for a rock zircon for random use


 
  
 I'm far from having heard everything but I find the Swing IE800 (Aliexpress 12-15$) quite neutral and analytical in his soundsignature, they do not have chirurgical highs tough and the mids are a little fowards but still very neutral and not a basshead IEM.
  
 Superlux HD381 (12-30$) are quite neutral too, soundstage is bigger than the IE800 and it have more bass impact.
  
 LZ-02A (Aliexpress) are more in the price range you talk about and they are bright and neutral, you hear everything with them (I test them with my own music that I produce so I can tell they are the more high centric of all 3). Ah, they have a mic too, if it can be something else than a decorative aspect for you.
  
 Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Lurk650

I highly doubt you will find anything neutral or analytical in that price range. The two that come to mind reading about as neutral are the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the Carot Tittas, the Havi being more popular and easy to find. You have to double that budget though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Musicmaker TW1 should be in the running for the $20-30 category. So far it's really nice. Quality microdrivers ftw!


----------



## audio123

Musicmaker tw1 is extremely hard to drive


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> I highly doubt you will find anything neutral or analytical in that price range. The two that come to mind reading about as neutral are the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the Carot Tittas, the Havi being more popular and easy to find. You have to double that budget though.


neutral and analytical is hard to find. I believe you are looking for smth like er4pt


----------



## Saoshyant

While it's no Etymotic, for around $8 the QKZ W1 Pro is one of the few IEMs at this price range that doesn't aim for a bass-centric sound. I'm not really aware of any other IEM under $30 that'll come close to being neutral.


----------



## B9Scrambler

saoshyant said:


> While it's no Etymotic, for around $8 the QKZ W1 Pro is one of the few IEMs at this price range that doesn't aim for a bass-centric sound. I'm not really aware of any other IEM under $30 that'll come close to being neutral.


 
  
 So happy to see the W1 Pro being recommended so often. I was totally expecting it to have a week or two of coverage then disappear into the aether. I'm still the only one to review them though. You guys need to get on that and give them some more coverage


----------



## B9Scrambler

audio123 said:


> Musicmaker tw1 is extremely hard to drive


 
  
 You've got some pretty good sources. They should be cake to drive, especially for a microdriver.
  
 Even with just a lowly HTC One M8 they're quickly driven to pretty nasty volumes. I've been listening on volume 2-4 out of 14, song dependent. They're certainly no Havi B3 when it comes to requiring the juice, or even VJJB K2S for that matter. K2S requires a couple extra notches on the ol' volume dial.


----------



## Nachash

lurk650 said:


> I highly doubt you will find anything neutral or analytical in that price range. The two that come to mind reading about as neutral are the Havi B3 Pro 1 and the Carot Tittas, the Havi being more popular and easy to find. You have to double that budget though.


 
 I'm asking for something with that kind of sound to use outside, not an in-ear studio monitor to use for mastering.
 Thanks


nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm far from having heard everything but I find the Swing IE800 (Aliexpress 12-15$) quite neutral and analytical in his soundsignature, they do not have chirurgical highs tough and the mids are a little fowards but still very neutral and not a basshead IEM.
> 
> Superlux HD381 (12-30$) are quite neutral too, soundstage is bigger than the IE800 and it have more bass impact.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you so much, I'm probably going for the LZ-02A then


----------



## loomisjohnson

b9scrambler said:


> Musicmaker TW1 should be in the running for the $20-30 category. So far it's really nice. Quality microdrivers ftw!


 
 ordered the tw1 yesterday--if they're no good i'll know who to blame...
 road tested a couple of new arrivals recently:
 1. remax rm600 (single ba)--the loudest, brightest iem i've ever heard--these things roar with just a touch of juice. detail and treble energy are extraordinary; also a ton of bass impact for a ba (almost too much with comply tips/deep insertion). a bit strident/shrill at the high end--these are not for the treble sensitive. not yet the giant killer i had hoped--we'll see if these get a little tamer with time.
 2. **** ckw1000 ($17 flagrant knockoffs of the $300 ath ckw1000anv)--the polar opposite of the remax--heavy, dark mid-centric, with subwoofer type bass. soundstage is very large and instrument placement is good--not a lot of microdetail or treble extension, but might be good with certain types of heavier music. a subject for further study.
  
High-End **** CKW1000 Enthusiast HIFI In-ear Earphone Noise Isolating Bass Metal Earphone With Mic Free Shipping


----------



## isai

loomisjohnson said:


> ordered the tw1 yesterday--if they're no good i'll know who to blame...
> road tested a couple of new arrivals recently:
> 1. remax rm600 (single ba)--the loudest, brightest iem i've ever heard--these things roar with just a touch of juice. detail and treble energy are extraordinary; also a ton of bass impact for a ba (almost too much with comply tips/deep insertion). a bit strident/shrill at the high end--these are not for the treble sensitive. not yet the giant killer i had hoped--we'll see if these get a little tamer with time.
> 2. **** ckw1000 ($17 flagrant knockoffs of the $300 ath ckw1000anv)--the polar opposite of the remax--heavy, dark mid-centric, with subwoofer type bass. soundstage is very large and instrument placement is good--not a lot of microdetail or treble extension, but might be good with certain types of heavier music. a subject for further study.
> ...


 
  
 Strange for me the the remax rm600 are a bit shy regarding treble extension and not overly bright but more in the balanced side.


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson Not sure who you're referring to *looks up and to the side*. I'm just joining those others who picked em up and left some first impressions. Out of all the single microdrivers I have, from memory these are probably the bassiest of the bunch.


----------



## loomisjohnson

isai said:


> Strange for me the the remax rm600 are a bit shy regarding treble extension and not overly bright but more in the balanced side.


 

 hmm--not to get too personal, but what type of tips are you using?


----------



## isai

loomisjohnson said:


> isai said:
> 
> 
> > Strange for me the the remax rm600 are a bit shy regarding treble extension and not overly bright but more in the balanced side.
> ...



Didnt bother to change the stocks tips as they sounded good to me.


----------



## Vidal

After the slight disappointment of the QKZ X8s, I got the DM3s today. Straight in the bin with these, dark, too bassy,
  
 The fact they look identical to the tennmak banjos makes the experience worse.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> After the slight disappointment of the QKZ X8s, I got the DM3s today. Straight in the bin with these, dark, too bassy,
> 
> The fact they look identical to the tennmak banjos makes the experience worse.


 
 Sorry for you about that, we want a smile out of the box and the DM3 don't look like an happy camper iem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Welll....is there any GOOD QKZ earphones after all?
  
 KZ do good stuff and I really wonder if they are the same quality regarding drivers...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> Musicmaker tw1 is extremely hard to drive


 

  Will the Ibasso Dx80 or 90 will drive them well?
 Sometime I feel some earphones benifit in bass and treble when goodly amping, but still can get enough loud with any players...
 This happen a way more with headphones tough.


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Will the Ibasso Dx80 or 90 will drive them well?
> Sometime I feel some earphones benifit in bass and treble when goodly amping, but still can get enough loud with any players...
> This happen a way more with headphones tough.


 
 i stack all my daps including dx80 with an additional amp when driving the tw1.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I haven't felt the need to amp the TW1 yet, but I'll check it out and see what difference it makes  For now, I'm just enjoying tip rolling to see what effect that has. 

So far my old Skullcandy mediums are best (comfort), followed by B3 Pro 1 medium dual flange (really nerfs the mid bass). The stock wide bore tips are perfectly fine as well. 

I think they could benefit from some minor tuning tweaks, lowering mid bass primarily. Planning to mess about with EQing later to see what improvements can be made.


----------



## audio123

b9scrambler said:


> I haven't felt the need to amp the TW1 yet, but I'll check it out and see what difference it makes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 amp will unlock the veil mate




  
 you should give it a try


----------



## thingol

just tested my kz ed9, i definitely liked it, the changeble acoustic filter in this price category is a nice tought. will review it further later - but imo its worth its price.
  
 //i'm looking for a wooden headphone. do you know any hidden gems from chinese?


----------



## crabdog

thingol said:


> just tested my kz ed9, i definitely liked it, the changeble acoustic filter in this price category is a nice tought. will review it further later - but imo its worth its price.
> 
> //i'm looking for a wooden headphone. do you know any hidden gems from chinese?



VJJB K4,Musicmaker Maple


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> VJJB K4,Musicmaker Maple


and shozy 0


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> and shozy 0


 
 I would have said that but this is the sub-$30 thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Also just wanna put this out there: Tennmak Piano doesn't get enough love here!!


----------



## To.M

true words, bro! they deserve more love and should be in more ears  love them and they will return your love with a superb SQ!


----------



## crabdog

to.m said:


> true words, bro! they deserve more love and should be in more ears  love them and they will return your love with a superb SQ!


 
 Still gotta wrestle with that cable though lol!. I spoke to Tony from Tennmak and this is what he said about the Pro: 

```
the sound is more deep , thick , smooth and strong .
```
 So I guess I will be buying that soon....ouch my wallet hurts...


----------



## thingol

crabdog said:


> VJJB K4,Musicmaker Maple


 
  
 I'm looking for a headphone, not earphone and now as I'm writing this post I just realised that the topic only about earphones  sorry.


----------



## isai

Dupe


----------



## isai

audio123 said:


> and shozy 0


 
  


crabdog said:


> VJJB K4,Musicmaker Maple


 
 Just in the 30$ edge BossHifi B3, there is two freq graph associated with them, the one in the hybrid thread opened by @ClieOS and the one you can find in here:
 http://www.inearmatters.net/p/measurement.html
 Coincidentally enough I believe  inearmatters is @ClieOS personal website.
 To me the inearmatters graph seems the more realistic one, maybe he can chime in and clarify a bit.
 Anyway I find them excellent.


----------



## Lurk650

After probably about 2-3 weeks of not listening to my Maples, just my TK13, DQSM D2 and some various sub $30 iem's, I popped them in for a bit yesterday. I still love them and highly recommend them. I am really beginning to find I don't need the Fiio E12, it brings a bit more bass that isn't necessary for my tastes. X3-II gives a better overall, natural sound with enough power.


----------



## ClieOS

isai said:


> To me the inearmatters graph seems the more realistic one, maybe he can chime in and clarify a bit.
> Anyway I find them excellent.




I am in a place where Internet access is very limited. But I think they are the same graph?


----------



## 1clearhead

clieos said:


> I am in a place where Internet access is very limited. But I think they are the same graph?


 

 .....Nice to hear from you again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Hope, Internet becomes more accessible for you, so that you can join us more often!


----------



## notamethlab

So I went on a little rampage and now I've got the Letv Reverse, KZ ZS3, Xiaomi Hybrid & Piston basic. Very excited to give these all a listen


----------



## isai

clieos said:


> I am in a place where Internet access is very limited. But I think they are the same graph?




Yes you are right same graphs maybe i was confused with aliexpress seller graphs with a big spike in the 3 khz area. Here you have them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

notamethlab said:


> So I went on a little rampage and now I've got the Letv Reverse, KZ ZS3, Xiaomi Hybrid & Piston basic. Very excited to give these all a listen


 

 Great!
 Please tell us more about the ZS3 when you have time.
  
 This one look very niiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Saoshyant

My ZS3 should arrive on Tuesday.  I'm hoping it's enjoyable!


----------



## notamethlab

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great!
> Please tell us more about the ZS3 when you have time.
> 
> This one look very niiiiiiiiiice


 will do! I'm hoping KZ hits it out the park with this one


----------



## notamethlab

Can we get a round up of sub-$30 iems that everyone should try? For me I believe everyone should try these: 

1. Music Maker KK-Ting
2. **** UE DIY 
3. LZ-Z0A3


----------



## Vidal

Decided to get an order in for a few more earphones. 

HSLX BK50 (over budget for this thread, oops!) only one pair ordered and I'll be keeping not selling. 
TK Maples
Swing IE800
Meizu EP-51 (Bluetooth)
Boarseman K25
Rock Zircon Mau0510 - sports version

I've also ordered the Superlux HD572SP headphones as well.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> Decided to get an order in for a few more earphones.
> 
> HSLX BK50 (over budget for this thread, oops!) only one pair ordered and I'll be keeping not selling.
> TK Maples
> ...


 
 Looking forward to your impression of the Maples so I can finally decide to get them or not.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Looking forward to your impression of the Maples so I can finally decide to get them or not.


 

 maples or k4 hmmmm


----------



## Lurk650

notamethlab said:


> Can we get a round up of sub-$30 iems that everyone should try? For me I believe everyone should try these:
> 
> 1. Music Maker KK-Ting
> 2. **** UE DIY
> 3. LZ-Z0A3




Skip the 03A and go TK Maple. I've heard both. Just my recommendation 


crabdog, my rec is not good enough for you?  I kid. Seriously though, I love em. Gotta do a bit more testing but when they are out of my E12 they have a crap ton more bass, sometimes overshadowing the mids. Out of my X3-ii directly though, and my D14 they are a lot more balanced.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> maples or k4 hmmmm




Log Cabins, Mrs. Butterworth, Aunt Jemima


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> Skip the 03A and go TK Maple. I've heard both. Just my recommendation
> 
> 
> @crabdog, my rec is not good enough for you?
> ...


 
 It is Lurk and I would have bought them already except that I got the z2016 which is above my usual spending range so have had to lock down the wallet since then. On top of that I plan to get my first portable amp soon so at the moment I'm just holding on to my iem wishlist.


----------



## Lurk650

crabdog said:


> It is Lurk and I would have bought them already except that I got the z2016 which is above my usual spending range so have had to lock down the wallet since then. On top of that I plan to get my first portable amp soon so at the moment I'm just holding on to my iem wishlist.




What amp are you looking at? Have been considering selling the E12 for the E12a since it's better for IEMs and the bass doesn't protrude the mids


----------



## crabdog

lurk650 said:


> What amp are you looking at? Have been considering selling the E12 for the E12a since it's better for IEMs and the bass doesn't protrude the mids


 
 FiiO A3 or A1.


----------



## notamethlab

lurk650 said:


> Skip the 03A and go TK Maple. I've heard both. Just my recommendation
> 
> 
> crabdog, my rec is not good enough for you?  I kid. Seriously though, I love em. Gotta do a bit more testing but when they are out of my E12 they have a crap ton more bass, sometimes overshadowing the mids. Out of my X3-ii directly though, and my D14 they are a lot more balanced.




Speaking of the maples, I found 2 more wood options for that MusicMaker. Has anyone here tried them? I'll drop the link: intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=0.0.0.0&id=43511193005


----------



## Vidal

So this morning two new types of earphones arrived, both are simply excellent.
  
 Hisoundaudio Flamenco - 7mm micro driver wood earphone. Just so much fun, plenty of bass, clarity and foot tapability.
 TY Hi-Z Earbuds - Wow, similar to the VE Monks+ in soundstage but warmer, less harsh treble and more bass. I prefer these to the Monks. Comparing these to the monks these don't have the dampening material on the driver back.
  
 Unfortunately I could only get hold of a couple of pairs of the Flamencos, and even then I had to register a new Aliexpress account. I've already reordered some more of the TY Hi's as I think these will sell very well.


----------



## wastan

crabdog said:


> It is Lurk and I would have bought them already except that I got the z2016 which is above my usual spending range so have had to lock down the wallet since then. On top of that I plan to get my first portable amp soon so at the moment I'm just holding on to my iem wishlist.


 
  
 Any impressions on the Z2016?


----------



## crabdog

wastan said:


> Any impressions on the Z2016?


 
 Still in transit. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## thingol

I started to test my cheap IEM-s from china, kz ed9 was the first, I did really liked it. 4/5 overall rating, good soundstage, changeable acoustic filters, TONS of bass, metal housing for 9$ looked like a bestbuy to me. It still does.
  

  
 more at my review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-ed9-tunning-nozzles-in-ear-headphones/reviews/16330


----------



## bhazard

Gearbest is having a flash sale on a lot of under $30 sets. Brought the Meizu EP-51 to $25, Superlux Evos to $27, and they have some KZ too.

Should request to add some favorites like the maples, monks, etc. Even better that it's sponsored.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> Gearbest is having a flash sale on a lot of under $30 sets. Brought the Meizu EP-51 to $25, Superlux Evos to $27, and they have some KZ too.
> 
> Should request to add some favorites like the maples, monks, etc. Even better that it's sponsored.




Yeah if GB or Penon got stuff from MusicMaker and other brands like AE then I would be more inclined to buy from them


----------



## Vidal

Today I got some new stuff: -
  
 Tennmak Pro - not to sell but to decide if they're worth getting in for the website. I'm not sure about them at the moment seem a bit dark for my taste and surprisingly based on other people's comments they have powerful bass. I'm using foams so that might be why there's more bass. They have the new soft case but no swirl tips which is a bit of a disappointment.
  
 Mannhas C190 and E170 both to sell on as I already have these in my collection - the reason I mention them is that again the C190s aren't perfect. I know they sound fantastic but the back cover doesn't sit perfectly. The C190s are amongst my favourite single driver earphones and they deserve a wider audience. 
  
 Boarseman K25 - if you've seen the red Monks on Massdrop these look identical as far as the bud is conerned. They have a right angle jack but no chin slider. The sound is every bit as good as the Monk+ and Ty Hi-Z, maybe slightly smoother than the other two. Good bass and big soundstage, not quite as expansive as the Monks from memory.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Today I got some new stuff: -
> 
> Tennmak Pro - not to sell but to decide if they're worth getting in for the website. I'm not sure about them at the moment seem a bit dark for my taste and surprisingly based on other people's comments they have powerful bass. I'm using foams so that might be why there's more bass. They have the new soft case but no swirl tips which is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> ...


 
 the foams make a huge difference on the pros--with regular auvio-type tips the bass is much more subdued, almost flat. they're also very sensitive to source--they seem to open up and become more neutral and less dark with more power.


----------



## Saoshyant

My KZ-ZS3 has arrived. First thing that immediately occurred to me is when connecting the cable, give it a solid push. I mean, really get in there. Initially I pushed it to where it felt secure, the amount of pressure I'd use attaching my 2 pin cable to my Mojito, but audio kept cutting out any time the 3.5mm jack rotated due to movement. Also, it's a fairly microphonic cable, even considering the over-ear configuration. Comfort-wise, I always hope an IEM will disappear so I don't even feel like I"m wearing something, and with the shell of the IEM that's true, but the nozzle & tips retain a feeling of pressure on the canals, and I'm using the smallest included tip. Most of my tips that I'd normally try out are either too big or too little, so I'm just going to keep stock tips on for now. I do not see these being comfortable enough for me for a several hour listening session.

Keep in mind all that's to come is with zero burn in as I just got these in the mail before I headed off to work for the night, so this is that fresh out of the box sound. Sound-wise, there are here for bass. I remember for awhile, JVC was the route to go for a $20 bassy IEM, but I think I like this sound more... although my JVC has been in a box for awhile and we all know how good memory holds up for sound. It reminds me of the Sony XB500, but with better mids. As far as those mids are concerned, the vocals aren't bad, but they can and will be overshadowed by bass if it's present. Detail-wise, I'm not impressed... it might be roughly middle of the road, but I"m unsure. It's a fun IEM, but it's by no means analytical. For orchestrated music some instruments seem to get lost in the background. The treble sounds fine so far, and I haven't heard anything piercing so far. I'm by no means treble sensitive, so gear that some have gotten rid of due to high treble I haven't been bothered by. All in all, so far I'm liking them more than the KZ-ATE and ER2, and I never gave my ED9 a listen as I bought it purely to steal filters for the earphone that can share them. I should remedy that soon.

As far as the recall goes, I'm not noticing anything wrong with it so far, but again these are fresh out of the box so who's to say what will go wrong in the next week, month or not at all.


----------



## shubu000

anyone got any good recommendations for earphone with mic and good isolation
  
 sometimes i have to turn it really high on public transport
  
 for sound signature it would be great if the earphones are mid-centric.... but i'm open to anything since i listen to human voice mostly on public transport


----------



## Lurk650

shubu000 said:


> anyone got any good recommendations for earphone with mic and good isolation
> 
> sometimes i have to turn it really high on public transport
> 
> for sound signature it would be great if the earphones are mid-centric.... but i'm open to anything since i listen to human voice mostly on public transport




Brainwavz S5


----------



## shubu000

lurk650 said:


> Brainwavz S5


 
  
 bit pricey though....
  
 but i'll add it to the list


----------



## To.M

Joyroom E107


----------



## Lurk650

shubu000 said:


> bit pricey though....
> 
> but i'll add it to the list


. 
They are very balanced, neutral. Mids are beautiful on them bc of this


----------



## loomisjohnson

after some two months, i just received a pair of kz ed-9 from gearbest, which i took in exchange for  another defective iem. candidly, i did not expect them to be refined as they are--my previous kzs were fun and good-for-the-price, but not the $100 giant killers they're hype suggests. maybe it's the shiny new toy effect, but i'm very impressed with the transparency and balance of the ed9--they're very, very close to the tennmak pro, which i've touted as the best-under-$25, with the ed9s actually presenting more natural-sounding drums and female vox,  tho the pros have a larger soundstage and more dynamic oomph. really a surprise. gonna a/b them with my current go-to cheapo, the jr e-107.


----------



## zabunny94

all the post that praising e107 made me regretting my decision of purchasing e103 instead of e107

anyone have comparison between e107,e103 and e109?


----------



## Vidal

Today's earphone arrivals: -
  
 Plextone S50
 Macaw RT10
  
 More Monk+s and Happy Happy Joy Joyroom E107s
  
 Initial thoughts on the S50, wow, thumping bass, potentially excellent sound. Will listen more later.


----------



## loomisjohnson

zabunny94 said:


> all the post that praising e107 made me regretting my decision of purchasing e103 instead of e107
> 
> anyone have comparison between e107,e103 and e109?


 

 i'm sort of curious too--only reviews of the e109 and e103 i've seen were by that kid on audiobudget, who rated the e103 highest. how do you like the e103?


----------



## zabunny94

[@]loomisjohn[/@] i like the warm-ish sound of e103, like my ATE(old batch) i guess... 

but still, the grass always greener on the other side, so I'm really curious about e107 and e109

also, if someone can make a comparison between iem that mentioned in this thread to audio technica or zero audio product that cost <$50 would be great


----------



## Vidal

Well the RT10s are also very good, there's a review here, which will be far more detailed and descriptive than my rambling: -
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-rt-10-interchangeable-panel-hifi-earphones
  
 The price on gearbest seems to very attractive for what you get as they seem very well made and the interchangeable panels are quite fun.
  


loomisjohnson said:


> i'm sort of curious too--only reviews of the e109 and e103 i've seen were by that kid on audiobudget, who rated the e103 highest. how do you like the e103?


 
  
 The E107 is superior to the E109, not heard the E103. If it's a choice between the two the E107 would be mine. I wasn't overly enamoured with the E109 from what I recall, wasn't awful as I bought a pair for the shop. I ended up donating them to a charity raffle as a prize. The E107 is a favourite of mine as they're tiny and when equipped with foams offer decent isolation. I use them in the car as it's a convertible and the stereo just gets drown out by the exhaust and wind noise.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Well the RT10s are also very good, there's a review here, which will be far more detailed and descriptive than my rambling: -
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/macaw-rt-10-interchangeable-panel-hifi-earphones
> 
> ...


 

 thx vidal. from the very little i've gleaned the e103 has the same teeny form factor as the 107 but more enhanced bass (which may or may not be a good thing). if i have a tenner lying around i might give 'em a whirl, as i'm a huge fan of the 107.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> after some two months, i just received a pair of kz ed-9 from gearbest, which i took in exchange for  another defective iem. candidly, i did not expect them to be refined as they are--my previous kzs were fun and good-for-the-price, but not the $100 giant killers they're hype suggests. maybe it's the shiny new toy effect, but i'm very impressed with the transparency and balance of the ed9--they're very, very close to the tennmak pro, which i've touted as the best-under-$25, with the ed9s actually presenting more natural-sounding drums and female vox,  tho the pros have a larger soundstage and more dynamic oomph. really a surprise. gonna a/b them with my current go-to cheapo, the jr e-107.


 

 I just receive mine too!
 From GB too hehe
  
 Was going to praise them as i'm VERY impress right now, and it's out of an ONN X5, not even try with DX90 and Xduoo X3.
  
 Really, they deserve their hype!
  
 Balanced, yet with good punchy bass, clean detailed with good instrument separation, fun energic soundsignature.
 That is first impression with stock nozzle (not try other).
  
 WOW!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

shubu000 said:


> anyone got any good recommendations for earphone with mic and good isolation
> 
> sometimes i have to turn it really high on public transport
> 
> for sound signature it would be great if the earphones are mid-centric.... but i'm open to anything since i listen to human voice mostly on public transport


 

 I would suggest any sub 40$ DIY, **** or HCK custom with detachable cable with mic.
 Isolation is very good with custom and long comfort too. Dual drivers give over average sound experience too.
 If you break the cable, it will only cost 6-10$ to change it...
 Should give a check, there lot of choice and ''style''!
  
 http://fr.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Seahf-EG009-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Headphones-Headset-With-MMCX/1825606_32530502110.html
  
 http://fr.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-****-UEs-Custom-Made-Double-Dynamic-Drive-Unit-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Sports-Headphone/1825606_32606992914.html
  
 And my personal choice:
 http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-DIY-UE-Custom-Made-Around-Ear-Earphone-Dual-Unit-In-Ear-Dynamic-HIFI-Headphones/32640320497.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.110.KofuEB


----------



## loomisjohnson

i asked several people (normal people, not audio freaks) to listen to the ed9 and to guess what they cost. the consensus was $50-75; everyone liked the changeable filters and thought the phones were well designed and built. it strikes me (and i suspect the central theme of this thread is) that an iem like the ed9 is more than enough for most listeners; while i certainly have significantly more expensive phones which are better, i also have significantly more expensive phones which are worse. the whole cost/performance thing has gone awry. i'm gonna a/b the ed9 with my ($60) shozy zero (which i haven't fully warmed up to yet) and try to evaluate objectively.


----------



## bhazard

loomisjohnson said:


> i asked several people (normal people, not audio freaks) to listen to the ed9 and to guess what they cost. the consensus was $50-75; everyone liked the changeable filters and thought the phones were well designed and built. it strikes me (and i suspect the central theme of this thread is) that an iem like the ed9 is more than enough for most listeners; while i certainly have significantly more expensive phones which are better, i also have significantly more expensive phones which are worse. the whole cost/performance thing has gone awry. i'm gonna a/b the ed9 with my ($60) shozy zero (which i haven't fully warmed up to yet) and try to evaluate objectively.


 
 The ED9 is a prime example of an extremely enjoyable $9 purchase that performs way better than the price suggests. They're my go-to gift to anyone I know that still uses apple earpods. Why there hasn't been more mainstream love of the ED9, ATE, etc baffles me. It's not as much of a secret or an unknown like they once were.
  
 The Shozy is more refined, but this is not something the average person can really hear or care for. When you give them a choice, to pay $60 for the Shozy, or $9 for the ED9, they would more than likely buy the ED9 after comparison.
  
 $100+ may seem like nothing to us, but to the average person it can seem downright absurd to spend that much.


----------



## shubu000

nymphonomaniac said:


> I would suggest any sub 40$ DIY, **** or HCK custom with detachable cable with mic.
> Isolation is very good with custom and long comfort too. Dual drivers give over average sound experience too.
> If you break the cable, it will only cost 6-10$ to change it...
> Should give a check, there lot of choice and ''style''!
> ...


 
  
  
 in that case maybe i should get the tennmak pros? seems like the amount of accessories are better 
 on my list is also the remax rm600m maybe isolation will be good since it's dual BA and should be closed  by default?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tennmak Pro is a custom too, so yes, I think it's a good choice, haven't heard it yet but there one on the go so it's a good sign I guess
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 For the isolation of Remax, I pretty sure it isn't extreme...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> i asked several people (normal people, not audio freaks) to listen to the ed9 and to guess what they cost. the consensus was $50-75; everyone liked the changeable filters and thought the phones were well designed and built. it strikes me (and i suspect the central theme of this thread is) that an iem like the ed9 is more than enough for most listeners; while i certainly have significantly more expensive phones which are better, i also have significantly more expensive phones which are worse. the whole cost/performance thing has gone awry. i'm gonna a/b the ed9 with my ($60) shozy zero (which i haven't fully warmed up to yet) and try to evaluate objectively.


 
  
 Yeah, this is exactly what this thread is about and the relativity of the value is very subjective for average listener.
 The Ed9 as well as the Letv reverse, Plextone S50 or Swing IE800 (and lot of other) really change the game about earphones value...popular brands will lost there credibility once the average consumer will be aware of this fact too!
 Something really out of this world is happening right now and I think we can call it: Headfi Paradise!
  
 Still, yes, I can say go up in price (with the NEW relativity) and Paradise will be even more intense and perfect!
  
 Will try more 20-50$ earphones in the futur to see the real difference.
  
 I just begin a new quest here, and I discover great chinese DAP too trough this quest


----------



## kiler

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, this is exactly what this thread is about and the relativity of the value is very subjective for average listener.
> The Ed9 as well as the Letv reverse, Plextone S50 or Swing IE800 (and lot of other) really change the game about earphones value...popular brands will lost there credibility once the average consumer will be aware of this fact too!
> Something really out of this world is happening right now and I think we can call it: Headfi Paradise!
> 
> ...


 
 You need to update us on some great chinese DAP's, I am definitively in the quest for one :b


----------



## audio123

kiler said:


> You need to update us on some great chinese DAP's, I am definitively in the quest for one :b


try shanling and cayin. Great chinese daps


----------



## kiler

audio123 said:


> try shanling and cayin. Great chinese daps


 
 These look really good, but I was looking for something under 100$ :b 
  
 I'll have to try the vastly known Xduoo or something, and also the Benjie look good, but the remarks on the amplification on them haven't been that great


----------



## audio123

kiler said:


> These look really good, but I was looking for something under 100$ :b
> 
> I'll have to try the vastly known Xduoo or something, and also the Benjie look good, but the remarks on the amplification on them haven't been that great


i prefer xduoo x2 to xduoo x3 imo


----------



## kiler

audio123 said:


> i prefer xduoo x2 to xduoo x3 imo


 
 Im just waiting my Clip+ to bite the dust to grab one of those (the X2 :b)


----------



## audio123

kiler said:


> Im just waiting my Clip+ to bite the dust to grab one of those (the X2 :b)


x2 is really good. Im getting it one myself soon.


----------



## Saoshyant

audio123 said:


> i prefer xduoo x2 to xduoo x3 imo


 
  
 I would almost agree with you if it weren't for Rockbox on the X3.  It's just so familiar to me it's like home.  If the X2 could have had Rockbox implemented which I know won't happen, I'd use that as my every day Dap without question.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I would almost agree with you if it weren't for Rockbox on the X3.  It's just so familiar to me it's like home.  If the X2 could have had Rockbox implemented which I know won't happen, I'd use that as my every day Dap without question.


 i find the x2 sound very nice despite having supposedly better daps. Goes to show its abt the sound regardeless of price!


----------



## Saoshyant

Honestly, I need to go through all my files and convert everything to just a couple file types.  It'd just take a bit of work I don't feel like doing.


----------



## loomisjohnson

bhazard said:


> The ED9 is a prime example of an extremely enjoyable $9 purchase that performs way better than the price suggests. They're my go-to gift to anyone I know that still uses apple earpods. Why there hasn't been more mainstream love of the ED9, ATE, etc baffles me. It's not as much of a secret or an unknown like they once were.
> 
> The Shozy is more refined, but this is not something the average person can really hear or care for. When you give them a choice, to pay $60 for the Shozy, or $9 for the ED9, they would more than likely buy the ED9 after comparison.
> 
> $100+ may seem like nothing to us, but to the average person it can seem downright absurd to spend that much.


 

 hazard/nympho, i agree 100%.  i thought the other kzs i owned were sorta like australian table wines (which someone famously described as $7 wines which taste like they could be $9 wines)--enjoyable but not groundbreaking. however,   (sq aside) the whole build and aesthetics of the ed9 make it a breakthrough product--it viscerally feels like a much more expensive iem, which the shozy doesn't. plus, to hazard's point, to the average user listening to mp3 files in a noisy environment the perceived improvement of the $50-75 class of iem will be very marginal. granted, standouts like the $35 hlsx are clearly better than the ed9, but it's not a night-and-day difference--you really have to get to a significantly higher bracket to be in a different sonic ballpark.
 thanks for your excellent threads/contributions


----------



## bhazard

To someone looking for a Chinese DAP under $100, it's not something that is feasible yet. The cost of a good DAC chip and amp alone is half that.

I also can't stand DAPs. Expect to replace them as often as you do smartphones... which is why I buy smartphones with nice DACs built in now (HTC 10, Axon 7). Android music apps and the OS are much more updated than DAP specific ones.

A USB DAC is always an option on a smartphone too. SMSL just released a $40 one.


----------



## Saoshyant

I haven't read much about the SMSL Idol yet, but hopefully it shows promise.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bhazard said:


> To someone looking for a Chinese DAP under $100, it's not something that is feasible yet. The cost of a good DAC chip and amp alone is half that.
> 
> I also can't stand DAPs. Expect to replace them as often as you do smartphones... which is why I buy smartphones with nice DACs built in now (HTC 10, Axon 7). Android music apps and the OS are much more updated than DAP specific ones.
> 
> A USB DAC is always an option on a smartphone too. SMSL just released a $40 one.


 
  
 I don't agree with you on this mate.
  
 Xduoo X3 is THE best exemple of a good DAP with good DAC (cirrus CS4398) and it's 3 time smaller than a smarphone and can read HIRES Flac and all without problem.
  
 Another good CHEAP sounding one is the rather unknow ONN X5 and is right now 37$ at Gearbest, can read Hires but the UI is problematic (the price is out of this world tough).
  
 Fiio X1 have good reviews too. As well as more obscure chinese DAP that I do not try with good DAC chip and Line out.
  
 REVOLUTION IS NOW DUDE!!!
  
 I really like DAP different soundsignature, form factor and microSD memory potential, it make more than 2 years I have my Ibasso DX90 and he still perform as new, he fall on the ground lot of time and never broke, I can change his battery and have an extra powerbank so batery life is infini when rightly use. The fact that the player have a Line Out make them so versatile too, and the different amp soundsignature you can get will drive any headphones at their best.
  
 Never feel the need to have a smartphone, but I just buy one to my girlfriend for work purpose so perhaps I will try some in the futur....my Ipod Touch take dust since the first day I have it too...sound so bad.


----------



## Saoshyant

Can you provide a link to Onn x5 on gearbest? I'm searching for it, but not finding it.


----------



## harry218

nymphonomaniac said:


> I don't agree with you on this mate.
> 
> Xduoo X3 is THE best exemple of a good DAP with good DAC (cirrus CS4398) and it's 3 time smaller than a smarphone and can read HIRES Flac and all without problem.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree with you about X3. It is a good DAP based on feedback here (I'm still waiting for mine to show up). On the other hand I do like my smartphone capability of using apps like Spotify, Tidal etc mainly to discover new music. Not to mention the UI on smartphone is much much better than that on most DAPs. I do have my smartphone all the time with me but while I'm at it why not use it for music as well. I can hook up a USB DAC and call it a day. A USB DAC which integrated Sabre chip like Hifime is very cheap to drive IEMs on the go. Now you get both a good DAC and a good player with great UI. That's like spending another $40-50 for the DAC alone if you already own a smartphone.


----------



## Lurk650

Only reason I don't like using my phone is bc it kills my battery of course. Too much to remember to have my spare battery or power bank charged. I have the LG V10 and it's good but i still prefer the X3-ii sound...i tried the free trial of Neutron and it wasn't too bad but it loads up audio from video files on my sdcard which is annoying. Also tried the Onkyo hi res player and didn't notice a difference with either compared to the stock player


----------



## Vidal

I bought a DAP from AE, it's tiny works with a 64gb card and sounds great IMO

It's a bit simplistic but its aluminium and has proper physical controls. One other thing it comes with earbuds that look and dare I say sound like the TY HiZs although they're badged differently and with a different cable

Benjie S5 - £20


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

saoshyant said:


> Can you provide a link to Onn x5 on gearbest? I'm searching for it, but not finding it.


 

 Yeah, no problem, look like they don't use ONN to describe the player (it is a ONN X5 tough).
  
 Link:
 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_347205.html
  
 You must know before buying this that the UI kind of suck and I encounter a problem with line in with some headphones like the Koss Portapro...don't know why, it's something about the jack type. It is the only headphone that do this out of the 10 pairs I try. Anyway, i'm just obsess about sound and can life a life of martyrdom for this!


----------



## audio123

Under 100, xduoo x2 is the best


----------



## audio123

Trinity audio may not be a chinese brand but their vyrus iem at 39 pounds after discount is a bargain and boasting 3 filters and removable cables


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> Under 100, xduoo x2 is the best


 

 Yeah, this one look VERY good for the price, but you can get the X3 for about 30$ more if you search enough....with the Line out and the nice DAC I feel it's the supreme GEM.
  
 I will try the Hippo Mu in a month if I can, this is a very intriguing one that look like an X2 but with 2 sd slot and a Line out ( I think).
  
 I try the Idealist S1813 that get some praise here (AE:20$), sound was better than Ruizu X02 but their were serious problem with microsd card reading that make it unusable, so, I do not advice it from the seller I buy it, but other people did not get this problem with the 8G version.


----------



## Vidal

I decided to move up a price bracket from the KZs and Rock Zircon for my next delivery. I've got the following arriving in the next week or so: -
  
 HLSX BK50
 Music Maker Maples
 Music Maker TW1
 Meizu EP51 (bluetooth sports)
  
 I've also got some Auglamour R1S on route as well.
  
 I think I need to stop buying as I'm running out of product slots on the webshop, lol! 
  
 Some more on the Benjie S5 - I thought that with it's tiny size the battery life would be poor, I've had it playing for 24 hours non stop on moderate volume it's nearly out of juice but still playing. If only I could get the same life out of my iPhone. There's a equalizer with a number of presets and it has something called a blind mode, you can control the volume with the screen off but a long press on the volume button skips tracks back or forth.
  
 The earbuds that come with it I'm almost certain are TY Hi's, I opened up both earbuds and they look to have identical drivers, covers and dampening material, only the cable differs.
  
 The sound from the player is better than my Arcam Musicboost and close to my dragonfly in terms of enjoyment.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> I decided to move up a price bracket from the KZs and Rock Zircon for my next delivery. I've got the following arriving in the next week or so: -
> 
> HLSX BK50
> Music Maker Maples
> ...



Looking forward to your impressions especially the maples and auglamour


----------



## Vidal

Based upon sales so far the Zircons and VE Monks are the most in demand, Zircon by 2 to 1. A shame because I think there's better earphones out there than the Zircons for a similar price. The Zircons are still a great buy though and the build quality is excellent. I'd put the Boarseman K49i and Joyroom E107 ahead of the Zircons based on that price bracket. The KZ ED9 are on par but it's filter swap thing means I prefer it, but that just me.
  
 With the Monks I've not found anything better in that form factor but the TY-HiZ's and Boarseman K25 are close to or equal to. 
  
 I'd avoid the Edifer H180, I borrowed a friends pair for a quick demo. They'd had a hard life but he said they sounded as good as always, unfortunately to my ears that wasn't so great. They seem to lack something, all the components of the sound was there but it didn't seem to stitch together well. I told him to try a pair of Monks but he was adamant he was happy with his H180s.
  
 I'm looking forward to trying the wireless Meizu EP51s - they get a good write up on Audiofight.


----------



## kiler

I did a lil video review on the Monks, but from this thread only I'll have to get some of these suggestions. Rock Zircons might be up next :b


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> I decided to move up a price bracket from the KZs and Rock Zircon for my next delivery. I've got the following arriving in the next week or so: -
> 
> HLSX BK50
> Music Maker Maples
> ...


 

  Hum, now you get me hooked on the Benjie S5, construction look good too fro the price and if you cancompare the sound to Dragonfly that is something more than interesting!
  
 I wonder how the sound compare to the Idealist S1813 that sound quite clean and dynamic...did the sound is clean and enough airy to feel a good natural instrument separation? And the bass dig deep enough? What about texture? Any Background hissing?
  
 Another very intrighuing DAP is the NEWSMY A33, a russian review talk about better sound than the Xduoo X2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If it's true...that's a must own!
 https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=fr&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.ca&sl=ru&u=http://www.audiofight.info/index.php%3Fdo%3Dfull_art%26object%3D21&usg=ALkJrhgtXXFOp4kS9KDFAcPLFpt8rWhR1g
  
 NEWSMY have the G4 with a Wolfson 8728 DAC and a Line out that look interesting too...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newman-g4-mp3-player-ape-24bit-music-player-portable-hifi-player/32485976585.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.9.zd3C8d&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=a5220c68-6297-4bf7-985b-7c7132809c81&tpp=1
  
 Well Well....


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, now you get me hooked on the Benjie S5, construction look good too fro the price and if you cancompare the sound to Dragonfly that is something more than interesting!
> 
> I wonder how the sound compare to the Idealist S1813 that sound quite clean and dynamic...did the sound is clean and enough airy to feel a good natural instrument separation? And the bass dig deep enough? What about texture? Any Background hissing?
> 
> ...


 
 G4 looks pretty decent. Can it be rockboxed? I know that other newsmy players support it but not sure about this one. I'd assume it does.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Don't know about rockbox, but it one of the rare 100$ DAP with Line out so wich is why i'm very intrigued by it.
  
 This Aigu to have Line out for the same price.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/AIDU-ax8-professional-mp3-hifi-music-player-screen-card-ultra-long-car/32578638234.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.289.2nWf4G
  
 Have an eye on it too...since i'm not deceive by the ONN X5 my curiosity just go up for entry level Hifi DAP...unfortunately my money go down so now I just do voyeurism
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Aigo do some intriguing stuff too in the 100-200 price range too...look even more serious DAP!
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Aigo-enthusiast-lossless-music-player-Hifi-player-with-8GB-memory-TFT-screen-24bit-192K-EQ-adjustable/816277_32600597126.html
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aigo-patriot-mp3-player-108-hifi-music-player-portable-8g/32644476722.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.295.2nWf4G
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/AIGO-z6-hard-dsd-player-hifi-mp3/816277_32646387208.html
  
  
 Well well, China make me gaga.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm amused with SMSL's new budget dac/amp for phones called the Ivy. It's on Massdrop for $20 ( normally around $30), so finding something less expensive to carry out that function might be impossible.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I'm amused with SMSL's new budget dac/amp for phones called the Ivy. It's on Massdrop for $20 ( normally around $30), so finding something less expensive to carry out that function might be impossible.


 
 r u joining?


----------



## Saoshyant

I haven't quite decided yet...  it's a 16/48 dac, but it's not like I'd need more than that when I'm out.  For $23 after shipping and arriving around Aug 1st, it's actually kind of tempting to give it a go.  Then again, I could just attach my Encore mDSD to my phone and use a higher quality product.  But that one feels a little bulky, and the Ivy might not be.  There's also the SMSL Idol, which looks a bit more convenient, but hard to say.


----------



## audio123

saoshyant said:


> I haven't quite decided yet...  it's a 16/48 dac, but it's not like I'd need more than that when I'm out.  For $23 after shipping and arriving around Aug 1st, it's actually kind of tempting to give it a go.  Then again, I could just attach my Encore mDSD to my phone and use a higher quality product.  But that one feels a little bulky, and the Ivy might not be.  There's also the SMSL Idol, which looks a bit more convenient, but hard to say.


 





 very hard to decide


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

saoshyant said:


> I'm amused with SMSL's new budget dac/amp for phones called the Ivy. It's on Massdrop for $20 ( normally around $30), so finding something less expensive to carry out that function might be impossible.


 

 I give a look...the DAC chip is a PCM2704, the Hifiman HM-101 use a similar but (supposely better) PCM 2702...I think if you want an impression about sound potential this review can help:
 http://www.headfonia.com/hifiman-express-hm-101/
  
 Anyway, the question is simple: Will it sound better than you phone soundchip or not?
 And other important one:
 As it don,t look like to have a battery inside, will it take too much juice out of your phone battery and became a burden instead of a savior?
  
 Anyway, not alot lot to lost at this price and who know, perhaps alot to win too!


----------



## bhazard

nymphonomaniac said:


> I don't agree with you on this mate.
> 
> Xduoo X3 is THE best exemple of a good DAP with good DAC (cirrus CS4398) and it's 3 time smaller than a smarphone and can read HIRES Flac and all without problem.
> 
> ...


 
 Different strokes.. Some people want the pure music player, and a high quality DAP is perfect for that.
  
 Now that some phones have high quality DACs in them (Axon 7 has the AKM4490), along with more microsd support, it is starting to appeal more to me than separates. My Geek Out V2+ Infinity is still my portable USB DAC/amp king for performance, but it's also a pain to strap onto my phone and use for anything other than commuting or sitting, just like a separate DAP would be for me.
  
 I didn't like the X1 all that much, but appreciated it for what it is. I probably would like the X3 more, but my GOV2+ Infinity and HTC 10 make it redundant now.
  
 USB Audio Player Pro is a fantastic program that just got a Parametric EQ. Any DAP that uses android and can use this makes it immediately more appealing.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I understand that there alot of choice nowaday to have a good or even excellent portable music gig. Combination of earphones-headphones can make big change too for sure...
 I have an eye on the smartphone with good DAC chip too (never have a smart or cellphone of my own life!) and chinese brands look nice in this as well, but at 500$ and more it is a big investment.
 I'm very enthusiast about (good) sound diversity that offer 100-400$ DAP, and with this explosion of new cheap chinese DAP it is very very accessible and fun! I guess if I have a smarthphone I will still use my DAP with it sometime, and from all my DAC I doesn't feel any can excell in ALL music genre I listen too, wich make diversity even more appropriate. Solution of external Dac is great too...so much way to enjoy music, this is why it is so addictive!
  
 Now Exemple: I listen to my Ibasso Dx80 with my Koss Portapro some instrumental music  with guitar (Rashanim) and the combination is exquisite.


----------



## Judge17

After reading Nymphonomaniac review and recommendation of the SUPERLUX HD381, I ordered a pair from Gearbest. They arrived this week and I have to personally thank Nymphonomaniac for the suggestion. They offer an amazing value-sound ratio.  
  
 Construction/Appearance: They look like a lab experience of an evil scientist. An earbud/IEM love child. When I first opened the package I was not impressed with the construction or the short cable. Included was an extension cable. There are no 'L" or"R" markings. 4/10
  
 Fit: Even though they look atypical. They fit snuggly and they offer excellent sound isolation.  They fit better then my Letv's metals and 
 Original Tennmaks. They are comfortable for long periods of time.  9/10
  
 Sound: This is where the HD381s shine.  The soundstage is amazing.  Vocals are clear and engaging for both male and female singers. Bass is present but not sloppy or overboard. I found that the instrumental separation was not as good as on the Tenmaks. That would be my only knock on the HD381.  Overall they offer a fun and enjoyable sound. 8/10 
  
 Value. For under $10, they are a steal. They offer a great listening experience.  For the price, I can easily overlook the construction. 10/10
  
 J


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

judge17 said:


> After reading Nymphonomaniac review and recommendation of the SUPERLUX HD381, I ordered a pair from Gearbest. They arrived this week and I have to personally thank Nymphonomaniac for the suggestion. They offer an amazing value-sound ratio.
> 
> Construction/Appearance: They look like a lab experience of an evil scientist. An earbud/IEM love child. When I first opened the package I was not impressed with the construction or the short cable. Included was an extension cable. There are no 'L" or"R" markings. 4/10
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hehe thanks, i'm happy that this Superlux please your ears too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They are a keeper for sure and  if I can permit what is your music source?
  
 As the soudstage is airy and quite big I find the instruments separation very very good for the price, and sincerly better than my Tennmak Dulcimer (is it the one you talk about?). I'm not finish to be blown away with these as they perform especially good with my Ibasso Dx80.
  
 For the construction, I wasn't impress at all too, and don't give them a long lifetime because the cable look very fragile...we will have to use them with ''fairy hands'' I guess.
  
 Happy listening mate!


----------



## Judge17

Hey Nymphonomaniac.
  
 Yep, I got the Dulcimers. I did not not like the Dulcimers when I first got them, but they were slowly growing on me.  My source right now is a OPO phone.  The instruments separation on the HD381s. just is not there for me.  It may be my source or it might be the songs currently in my rotation.  I will load some classical and continue my A/B testing. 
  
 J


----------



## Pastapipo

nymphonomaniac said:


> I give a look...the DAC chip is a PCM2704, the Hifiman HM-101 use a similar but (supposely better) PCM 2702...I think if you want an impression about sound potential this review can help:
> http://www.headfonia.com/hifiman-express-hm-101/
> 
> Anyway, the question is simple: Will it sound better than you phone soundchip or not?
> ...


 
  
 I've got the Muse X5, which uses the same PCM2704 chip, as well as the Breeze Audio DAC, which uses a  PCM2706 chip.
 A/B tests with my laptop showed absolutely no difference in sound quality to my ears.The Muse X5 is just brighter than my laptop, but not clearer or better sounding.
 I know that the implementation of a chip is very important, but personally I won't expect that much from the SMSL DAC/Amp.


----------



## shubu000

Hey @1clearhead
  
 just got my TF Hi-Z Earbuds
  
 not bad at all!!!! definitely more bass, although now i kinda want a little more treble?

 lol anyway i guess i'll get use to the sound soon, very good recommendation
  
 thanks!
  
 everyone else: 1clearhead is right, for those that enjoyed VE monk, hi-Z can be another great option


----------



## 1clearhead

shubu000 said:


> Hey @1clearhead
> 
> just got my TF Hi-Z Earbuds
> 
> ...


 
  
 Glad I can help.....
  
 They were introduced to me by a friend swearing that they were really "a must buy" here in China. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm glad I bought them, as well!


----------



## maxdurak

judge17 said:


> After reading Nymphonomaniac review and recommendation of the SUPERLUX HD381, I ordered a pair from Gearbest. They arrived this week and I have to personally thank Nymphonomaniac for the suggestion. They offer an amazing value-sound ratio.
> 
> Construction/Appearance: They look like a lab experience of an evil scientist. An earbud/IEM love child. When I first opened the package I was not impressed with the construction or the short cable. Included was an extension cable. There are no 'L" or"R" markings. 4/10
> 
> ...


 
 Exactly my story. Mine arrived july 1th. Agree on every statement you made here.
 And ofc Nymphonomaniac, thank you very much! For me the less mentions i find on this thread about certain IEMs, the more objective will possibly be the impressions on it (it's weird, i know). And Superlux HD381 had only 1 review by Nymphonomaniac and i couldn't resist. So, again, thank you Nymphonomaniac for this hidden jem of IEMs.


----------



## audio123

Personally speaking, Havi B3 is the best under $100 for me


----------



## Vidal

So today I've had the Swing IE800, Music Maker Maples and BK50s arrive. I had a quick blast of each and all have 'something' which made me go oooh! in a good way.
  
 At the moment listening to the Maples and god they're good.


----------



## SuperMAG

please compare the maples with any of the dynamic drivers like hlsx 808 or something better and also vjjb k4 if you have these headphones, i wanna know if i should pull the trigger, i want for under 26 usd that can challenge 100 usd other CHINESE headphones that are being hyped.
  
 Also are maple's bright or dark.


----------



## Vidal

supermag said:


> please compare the maples with any of the dynamic drivers like hlsx 808 or something better and also vjjb k4 if you have these headphones, i wanna know if i should pull the trigger, i want for under 26 usd that can challenge 100 usd other CHINESE headphones that are being hyped.
> 
> Also are maple's bright or dark.


 
  
 Maples aren't dark but not excessively bright either, at least to my ears.
  
 They have a better sound than the VJJB K4s but they are more expensive, they can't touch the build of the VJJBs though which are almost like jewellry.
  
 The sound is very full bodied, this is not completely to my taste normally, I'm still enjoying them though. I'd say I prefer my Mannhas C190 to these, at least tonight. This is a list of what I've got to hand at the moment let me know which you'd like me to compare with, will be tomorrow though I'm falling asleep as I type..
  
 **** UES
 Joyroom E107
 Audiosense AS20 Hybrid
 iValux 8mm Hybrid
 DZAT DF10
 Macaw RF10
 HLSX BK50 
 Mannhas C190
 KZ ATE S
 KZ ED9


----------



## thanderbird

vidal said:


> Maples aren't dark but not excessively bright either, at least to my ears.
> 
> They have a better sound than the VJJB K4s but they are more expensive, they can't touch the build of the VJJBs though which are almost like jewellry.
> 
> ...




Hi friend.
what the best hybrid of your collection ?


----------



## lynn snowduck

Must say I agree with 1Cleaheads review of TY HI-Z HP32 I too prefer them to the Monks. Great value well worth trying.


----------



## trepage

What are considered the best Chinese earphones around or below 40 dollars? I'm looking for an all-rounder with good bass. I listen to dance / rap / hip hop / R&B.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> So today I've had the Swing IE800, Music Maker Maples and BK50s arrive. I had a quick blast of each and all have 'something' which made me go oooh! in a good way.
> 
> At the moment listening to the Maples and god they're good.




Glad you like em! One of my favorites.


----------



## audio123

Vjjb k4 is quite nice too


----------



## robervaul

*TY HI-Z for less than $10*
 1clearhead wrote a great comparative vs monk.http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/29490#post_12653332
 I'll pull the trigger on EE cause free shipping


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> Personally speaking, Havi B3 is the best under $100 for me


 
  
 How would you describe the sound?
  
 At 50$ these dual drivers IEM look interesting...
  
 If I may ask too to what other IEM you compare it under 100$?
  
 I feel i'm due to test another price level (30-50)...was thinking about the Boss HIFI B3 and-or Easy UES...want to pull off the best of my DAP's.!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> How would you describe the sound?
> 
> At 50$ these dual drivers IEM look interesting...
> 
> ...


 
 shozy 0, ostry kc06/kc06a


----------



## Vidal

thanderbird said:


> Hi friend.
> what the best hybrid of your collection ?


 
  
  
 Between **** UES and BK50 for pure sound but including build quality then Audiosense AS20.


----------



## Lurk650

Better stop talking about Easy or this thread will be closed. Just an FYI. Also, Shozy Zero have recently got reviews saying they are mediocre.

Havent heart the Havi but the TK13 aka T012 are one of the top below $100


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Better stop talking about Easy or this thread will be closed. Just an FYI. Also, Shozy Zero have recently got reviews saying they are mediocre.
> 
> Havent heart the Havi but the TK13 aka T012 are one of the top below $100


with the right source, Havi B3 is amazing


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> How would you describe the sound?
> 
> At 50$ these dual drivers IEM look interesting...
> 
> ...


 
 I'm using my UES right now. I still like them for certain music but remember they have huge roll-off on treble. I think they need some heavy EQ to sound their best. You might want to try something else if you don't to use EQ. Apart from that, the comfort is great and sound isolation is excellent.


----------



## polychroma23

vidal said:


> Between **** UES and BK50 for pure sound but including build quality then Audiosense AS20.


 
 Moar impressions for BK50?


----------



## thanderbird

vidal said:


> Between **** UES and BK50 for pure sound but including build quality then Audiosense AS20.




friend thanks for replying .

I was thinking of pulling the trigger for bk50 , but I was doubt because of **** ues . which one is better?

the **** has the lowest price ..kkkk


----------



## Vidal

Back to back listening just considering sound, I honestly can't say which I prefer. They're both great.
  
 Only thing I would say is that when I smile the UES seem to shift position in the ear. Doesn't happen often as by all accounts I'm a miserable git


----------



## KipNix

trepage said:


> What are considered the best Chinese earphones around or below 40 dollars? I'm looking for an all-rounder with good bass. I listen to dance / rap / hip hop / R&B.


 

 I can only offer IMHO for it, but being a basshead who likes electro techno and techno funk (among other genres) my go-to is:
 KZ DT5.


----------



## KipNix

Would it be possible to add Awei Q9 to the list? At only $3.49 and with the right tips, it's a great performer.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/awei-es-q9-super-bass-wooden-earphones-headphones-headsets-fiber-cable-for-mp3-smart-phone


----------



## Lurk650

Maples have more bass....

Also, just got the MusicMaker T71 in. They are simply fantastic.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Maples have more bass....
> 
> Also, just got the MusicMaker T71 in. They are simply fantastic.


impressions?


----------



## Lurk650

Posted in Chinese thread but.. 

T71 with Large Auvio tips in pic, using Mediums though. OOTB... Balanced and smooth, deep bass with great control and nice impact, lush mids and non fatiguing highs (as per all TKs). Not the widest soundstage but has a nice in head concert vibe. They seem to need quite a bit of power. I'm at 80/120 directly out of my X3-ii. Super light with an easy fit. Don't even need burn in to recommend them.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Posted in Chinese thread but..
> 
> T71 with Large Auvio tips in pic, using Mediums though. OOTB... Balanced and smooth, deep bass with great control and nice impact, lush mids and non fatiguing highs (as per all TKs). Not the widest soundstage but has a nice in head concert vibe. They seem to need quite a bit of power. I'm at 80/120 directly out of my X3-ii. Super light with an easy fit. Don't even need burn in to recommend them.


 

 thats nice


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> thats nice




This IEM is just another stellar product from MusicMaker. Tapping my foot listening to some Michael Jackson right now.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> This IEM is just another stellar product from MusicMaker. Tapping my foot listening to some Michael Jackson right now.


 

 ur tempting me


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> ur tempting me




Hahaha I would like somebody else to reassure me what Im hearing is good. Got about 3 people confirming what I hear with the Maples


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Hahaha I would like somebody else to reassure me what Im hearing is good. Got about 3 people confirming what I hear with the Maples


 






 need more confirmations!


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> need more confirmations!


 
 You can be one of them! 
  
 Isolation is great too, listening from my D14 via my laptop now, music volume is moderate volume (for me) and my daughter is watching YouTube and the sound bar is a couple feet from me at a decent volume and i can't hear it....unless there is no music


----------



## cingcut

am i one of them lurk? lol
maples are great for the price. worth it. ootb sound good. balance sound with crips mid and bass can go deep and punchy,and not fatiguing at all.
btw i'm using black foam, stock tips didnt fit well in my ear.


----------



## Cinder

I haven't really seen the Macaw GT100s mentioned. It can often be found for $60 and is a pretty sweet deal for the price. It's built like a tank, and from all-premium materials like stainless-steel and glass.


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> am i one of them lurk? lol
> maples are great for the price. worth it. ootb sound good. balance sound with crips mid and bass can go deep and punchy,and not fatiguing at all.
> btw i'm using black foam, stock tips didnt fit well in my ear.


 
 Yes you are. Thank you for confirming I'm not going crazy.
  
 Been listening to the T71 the past couple of hours, not tired of them at all. Vocals are smoooooth. Not a hint of harshness or sibilance. 
  
 The only knock I can give to them is the L/R markings are on the bottom in white paint, the typical MM design surrounding the lettering. Kind of hard to read. Oh well, can be remedied with a rubber band on the right side like the Maples. Unless you guys have another tip?


----------



## polychroma23

lurk650 said:


> Yes you are. Thank you for confirming I'm not going crazy.
> 
> Been listening to the T71 the past couple of hours, not tired of them at all. Vocals are smoooooth. Not a hint of harshness or sibilance.
> 
> The only knock I can give to them is the L/R markings are on the bottom in white paint, the typical MM design surrounding the lettering. Kind of hard to read. Oh well, can be remedied with a rubber band on the right side like the Maples. Unless you guys have another tip?


 
 Seems like everything MusicMaker rolls out is good. Even though I haven't tried any MusicMaker IEMs yet, your impressions on Maples and T71 make my finger twitch


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> Seems like everything MusicMaker rolls out is good. Even though I haven't tried any MusicMaker IEMs yet, your impressions on Maples and T71 make my finger twitch




Do eet.... If you have the budget the TK13 or even 12 are very very good. The T71 is very good. The Maples are damn good.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> Do eet.... If you have the budget the TK13 or even 12 are very very good. The T71 is very good. The Maples are damn good.


based on my current inventory, will TK13 be a good addition to mate?


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> Yes you are. Thank you for confirming I'm not going crazy.
> 
> Been listening to the T71 the past couple of hours, not tired of them at all. Vocals are smoooooth. Not a hint of harshness or sibilance.
> 
> The only knock I can give to them is the L/R markings are on the bottom in white paint, the typical MM design surrounding the lettering. Kind of hard to read. Oh well, can be remedied with a rubber band on the right side like the Maples. Unless you guys have another tip?




lol. ur welcome lurk 
yes, L/R marking is hard too see. maybe using different color tips (e.g. blue (right) and red (left) foam tips)?


----------



## Lurk650

cingcut said:


> lol. ur welcome lurk
> yes, L/R marking is hard too see. maybe using different color tips (e.g. blue (right) and red (left) foam tips)?




All I use are Auvios


----------



## cingcut

lurk650 said:


> All I use are Auvios



i hate that tips. they're not available in my country. lol


----------



## Sylmar

I use almost always go back to these kind of tips. I guess my days with Etymotics spoiled me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They go great with my Sendiy M2. I realise that a lot of people don't feel comfortable with tips that really go far into the ear canal but they give me the best sound of all others I've tried.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> All I use are Auvios


 

 pls provide a picture of auvios


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Look what just arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 TENNMAK PRO DUAL DRIVERS:
  

  

 (All my Dual Drivers earphones: tennmak Pro, VJJB V1S, KZ ZN1 and Brainwavz R3)
  
 Out of the box they REALLY IMPRESSE ME by their clarity and instruments separation, bass is quite big and punchy too, soundstage over average, construction is excellent and they are the most comfortable of all Dual I have, like they were mold for my ears, first time I put these in I got the perfect seal (use good tick silicone tips).
  
 Will give more impressions. Now I listen to them with my Ibasso DX90 wich make the sound razor sharp detailed and bass more punchy than vast...with the DX80 bass was perhaps too much so will give them more listen and come back!
 I buy it there for an absurb 22$:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.123.Y2MhpO
  
 Cheers!!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Look what just arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 compare with vjjb v1? thanks!


----------



## SuperMAG

nymphonomaniac said:


> Look what just arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This one or Maple's in overall sound quality, bass, soundstage, details and seperation?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay I can do a fast listening RIGHT AWAY.
  
 First very notable difference is is Soundstage: Tennmak is way bigger. Sens of space as well. Treble is less brightish and peaky than V1S, so V1 are perhaps a little more detailed but in a foward and kind of agressive way.
 Tennmak Pro are way more comfortable and not prompt to pop up your ears as the V1S wich need perfect seal to sound the best.
 VJJB are harder to drive too and the Pro do better with bass, it have a good texture to it too.
 Can't compare mids with music I listen right now (experimental rock and experimental techno), the V1S were quite good in this section...
  
 I use the Ibasso Dx90 right now, will do more comparaison in my official review but for now, perhaps it the fact they are my new pair, but from the 4 dual I show they can perhaps be the winner.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Can't say, I do not have the Maples for now...
 but because of this thread I order one pair as well as one pair of Easy UES that begin to obsess me 5 month ago...
  
 Perhaps another headfier have heard both...the guy with the Amerindian profil pictures perhaps?
  
 Will compare both when I will got the Maples...but with AE it can be veryyyyyyy looooooooong.


----------



## zabunny94

among these daps, which is the one with the best price to performance ratio?
currently have ruizu x02 and amp topping nx1(to be paired with my weak xperia phone). i also hope these daps are significantly better than ruizu

onn x5
benjie s5
xduoo x2

or maybe there's other option? my limit is around $40 but i can stretch it to $50


----------



## slowpickr

lurk650 said:


> Do eet.... If you have the budget the TK13 or even 12 are very very good. The T71 is very good. The Maples are damn good.




So out of all these you mention, what would be your ranking for SQ?


----------



## audio123

zabunny94 said:


> among these daps, which is the one with the best price to performance ratio?
> currently have ruizu x02 and amp topping nx1(to be paired with my weak xperia phone). i also hope these daps are significantly better than ruizu
> 
> onn x5
> ...


 

 x2!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zabunny94 said:


> among these daps, which is the one with the best price to performance ratio?
> currently have ruizu x02 and amp topping nx1(to be paired with my weak xperia phone). i also hope these daps are significantly better than ruizu
> 
> onn x5
> ...


 
  
 I will stop praising the ONN X5 because he have to much problem with his firmware and piss off lot of people cause of this.
  
 Hum, my real suggestion is the Xduoo X3, but it is twice your budget, still, it can be a game ender for you especially because you have a portable AMP too...
 Anyway, Ithe XDUOO X2 is your better choice...
 And you know what?
 It's 35$ right now at Gearbest.
 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_373989.html
  
 Cheers!


----------



## erudite

What would be the must have iem's under $25 with a wide soundstage and fun punchy sound?
  
  
 I only have some KZ HDS1's at the minute and love the sound they produce


----------



## audio123

erudite said:


> What would be the must have iem's under $25 with a wide soundstage and fun punchy sound?
> 
> 
> I only have some KZ HDS1's at the minute and love the sound they produce


 

 lz z02a/lz z03a/vjjb k4/vjjb v1


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

And Tennmak Dual Pro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Got lot of bass and soundstage, plus a detachable cable with mic (if your a big talker).
  
 Superlux HD381 have a big soundstage a good details and is 12$, but durability isn,t there I think.
 DZAT DF-10 are excellent and warmer, good mids, big round bass and airy soundstage.
  
 Man, soo much goooooood stuff in this price range!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> lz z02a/lz z03a/vjjb k4/vjjb v1


 

  So you got all these? Niiiiiice.
  
 Can you make a fast comparaison of Z03A and Z02A (that I own too)?


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> So you got all these? Niiiiiice.
> 
> Can you make a fast comparaison of Z03A and Z02A (that I own too)?


 

 i do not own z03a alr but tried it b4.
 lz z03a is more warm than z02a and thats pretty much about it.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> pls provide a picture of auvios



It's in my picture of the T71. 

I have the Maples and the Easy UEs. The Maples win IMO. They sound a lot more natural. UEs have a bit better separation though. The clear factor is when you load _gl freq curve into Foobar2000. Picks ups the highs and fixes the boxy bass


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> It's in my picture of the T71.
> 
> I have the Maples and the Easy UEs. The Maples win IMO. They sound a lot more natural. UEs have a bit better separation though. The clear factor is when you load @_gl freq curve into Foobar2000. Picks ups the highs and fixes the boxy bass


 

 tw1 or t71 haha


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> tw1 or t71 haha




T71. I'm the only person on here with them


----------



## Lurk650

slowpickr said:


> So out of all these you mention, what would be your ranking for SQ?




By price honestly... 13,12,71,Maples


----------



## Vidal

So I've had a few more deliveries: -
  
 Hiaudiosound Flamencos - big bountiful sound, I love 'em but you can only buy 1 pair from Penon. Imagine the offspring if a pair of VJJB K4S got jiggy with a pair of Joyroom E107s, well that the Flamencos.
  
 Meizu EP51 - wireless earbud, good sound considering lack of cables. Probably the best bluetooth sound I've heard although honestly that's not saying very much as most other BT stuff has been poor. 
  
 Cones of Boom! - soon to be my own branded budget basshead IEM
  
 I'm hoping the Auglamour and Musicmaker TW1s arrive soon.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cones of Boom!
  
 Interesting, what type of earshell will you use?
  
 I guess a.....cone?
  
 Anyway, share some pics of it if you can.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Vidal

Sorry, I should have explained. The Cones of Boom are the generic version of the Tuna X6 I discovered a few weeks back. Just wanted an entry level product that I can sell cheaply to show off how you can pay a small amount of money and get acceptable sound. 

They won't pass muster with an audiophile but to the average joe they'll sound good, I wouldn't want anyone on here to buy them thinking they're HiFi.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fans of mid-bass take note. The MusicMaker TW1 might be right up your alley; http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1/reviews/16395
  
 These should slot comfortably in that 21-30 USD price range as a solid option. Maybe not the best sounding, but they do pretty much everything else quite well.


----------



## loomisjohnson

b9scrambler said:


> Fans of mid-bass take note. The MusicMaker TW1 might be right up your alley; http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1/reviews/16395
> 
> These should slot comfortably in that 21-30 USD price range as a solid option. Maybe not the best sounding, but they do pretty much everything else quite well.


 

 i agree with scrambler, as i generally do. admittedly i'm a sucker for microdrivers, but these are looking like real keepers after two days. midcentric as a mofo.


----------



## wastan

vidal said:


> Sorry, I should have explained. The Cones of Boom are the generic version of the Tuna X6 I discovered a few weeks back. Just wanted an entry level product that I can sell cheaply to show off how you can pay a small amount of money and get acceptable sound.
> 
> They won't pass muster with an audiophile but to the average joe they'll sound good, I wouldn't want anyone on here to buy them thinking they're HiFi.




I like your packaging. You ought to offer a couple of beginner's kit; a Monk+, KZ ED9 and tip assortment and a second kit that adds one of the less expensive DAPs with OK sound like Benjie or Ruizu.


----------



## audio123

wastan said:


> I like your packaging. You ought to offer a couple of beginner's kit; a Monk+, KZ ED9 and tip assortment and a second kit that adds one of the less expensive DAPs with OK sound like Benjie or Ruizu.


 

 hows the sound?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, THIS Cones of BOOM
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Got one pair too after I fall by hazard on a Best-off chinese earphones list on the net...
  


 Got the X1 too that sound more open.
  
 Anyway, the X6 have a very good looking construction and sound okay, little dark but a real bargain at this price!


----------



## To.M

audio123 said:


> hows the sound?




I've had Benjie S5 for 3 days and my first impressions are positive, its build quality leaves Sansa products far behind and with VE MONK PLUS they create a nice pair


----------



## audio123

to.m said:


> I've had Benjie S5 for 3 days and my first impressions are positive, its build quality leaves Sansa products far behind and with VE MONK PLUS they create a nice pair


 

 thanks for your impressions. should I get hmmm


----------



## crabdog

@To.M I discovered that the cable from my Hisenior TD1 works perfectly with the Piano and vice versa. Had my piano review written days ago but I haven't had the time to do photos.  =\


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I have the Ruizu X02, and while it do not sound bad I think Benjie S5 is a better guess for twice the price...X02 need the perfect eaprhones to make it shine, while some other DAP make shine your earphones...
  
 By the way, you can have the Xduoo X02 too at the same price than the S5 now on Gearbest...I think it change your dilemna alot


----------



## maxdurak

nymphonomaniac said:


> And Tennmak Dual Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm also very concerned about overal build quiality and possible durability of HD381. So depending on how lond HD381 will last i will either buy second pair or Tnmark Pro. Can you compare these IEMs in a few words please.
 Also, i imagine you got both X2 and X3. Is the price difference between them equal to SQ difference?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tennmak Pro have a more warm and spacious sound with some thikness to it, a more round punchy bass and built quality is way Better than the Superlux.
 Hd381 have a more detailed and bright sound, with perhaps better overall clarity. Construction will not last long, but who really know?
  
 YES, Multiple YES, for twice the price of Xduoo X2 (wich I just listen one time and find good sounding and powerfull for the size) you surely ''relatively'' get more than twice the sound quality with his superb Cirrus CS4938 DAC, you got a line out too wich is very usefull and 2 micro sd card slot (can go up to 2TB I think). I adore this DAP and really think it can be a end-game for some audiophile. You get seriously good sound for a 80-110$.


----------



## maxdurak

nymphonomaniac said:


> Tennmak Pro have a more warm and spacious sound with some thikness to it, a more round punchy bass and built quality is way Better than the Superlux.
> Hd381 have a more detailed and bright sound, with perhaps better overall clarity. Construction will not last long, but who really know?


 
 And in terms of soundstage? Or maybe you can recommend some other options below 50$. I like clarity and detalization of HD381 with just enough bass for me (could use just a tiny bit more, i think), and soundstage is twice as large compared to my old KZ GR.
  
 Quote:


nymphonomaniac said:


> YES, Multiple YES, for twice the price of Xduoo X2 (wich I just listen one time and find good sounding and powerfull for the size) you surely ''relatively'' get more than twice the sound quality with his superb Cirrus CS4938 DAC, you got a line out too wich is very usefull and 2 micro sd card slot (can go up to 2TB I think). I adore this DAP and really think it can be a end-game for some audiophile. You get seriously good sound for a 80-110$.



 Thanks! I gues i'm finally convinced to get X3 over X2.


----------



## audio123

maxdurak said:


> And in terms of soundstage? Or maybe you can recommend some other options below 50$. I like clarity and detalization of HD381 with just enough bass for me (could use just a tiny bit more, i think), and soundstage is twice as large compared to my old KZ GR.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 havi b3


----------



## maxdurak

audio123 said:


> havi b3


 
 I was thinking about it, but the cost is over 50$ + shipping fee to my place.


----------



## audio123

maxdurak said:


> I was thinking about it, but the cost is over 50$ + shipping fee to my place.


the shipping fee .....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

maxdurak said:


> And in terms of soundstage? Or maybe you can recommend some other options below 50$. I like clarity and detalization of HD381 with just enough bass for me (could use just a tiny bit more, i think), and soundstage is twice as large compared to my old KZ GR.


 
  
 The Tennmak are more bassy and V shaped, but soundstage is a little wider too with the right eartips and sound is more energic and thick, isolation is excellent too (way better than HD381).
 For under 30$*(23$ right now) Pro will be my choice regarding what you search wich is Good construction (replacable quality cable give great durability and you can try silver cable for better sensibility etc) and wider soundstage.
 Letv Reverse have very airy spacious soundstage but are quite dark sounding comparatively to this 2 other.
  
  
 Earbuds are reputed to give big airy soundstage sometime, perhaps you should look at the Monk and the like too...


----------



## maxdurak

nymphonomaniac said:


> The Tennmak are more bassy and V shaped, but soundstage is a little wider too with the right eartips and sound is more energic and thick, isolation is excellent too (way better than HD381).
> For under 30$*(23$ right now) Pro will be my choice regarding what you search wich is Good construction (replacable quality cable give great durability and you can try silver cable for better sensibility etc) and wider soundstage.
> Letv Reverse have very airy spacious soundstage but are quite dark sounding comparatively to this 2 other.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for your recommendations. I guess i have to try Tenmarks. I got monks, bought it at the same time as Superlux actually. As much as i believe they are the best earbuds i've ever heard, i still can't stand almost complete adsence of sound isolation and loose-fitting (if i call it right). I only use it at home for movies.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, the Tennmak Pro will give you PLENTY of isolation comparatively to them.
  
 I buy it from there and it take 2 weeks for shipping, wich is faster than other AE seller that take 2 months and have bad communication...
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.122.z9Jnrz
  
 In fact, I like so much this Tennmak that I think I will buy a silver cable WITHOUT mic...must admit i'm invade with vain mic on my earphones and it begin to annoy me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Another time the detachable cable is more convenient to solve this annoyance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!


----------



## wastan

maxdurak said:


> And in terms of soundstage? Or maybe you can recommend some other options below 50$. I like clarity and detalization of HD381 with just enough bass for me (could use just a tiny bit more, i think), and soundstage is twice as large compared to my old KZ GR.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...




Read through the x3 thread first and make sure you're ok with the device's limitations and problems.


----------



## maxdurak

wastan said:


> Read through the x3 thread first and make sure you're ok with the device's limitations and problems.


 
 Yeah, been monitoring X3 thread for quite a while. Completely aware of it's problems. But it's easier to deal with all the cons then the headache from further research.


----------



## Lurk650

supermag said:


> just pulled the trigger on maples  .




Good stuff. Enjoy em, I love mine. I'm burning in the T71 I got the other night. Listened to em last night and they are really good.


----------



## Vidal

wastan said:


> I like your packaging. You ought to offer a couple of beginner's kit; a Monk+, KZ ED9 and tip assortment and a second kit that adds one of the less expensive DAPs with OK sound like Benjie or Ruizu.


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback, the Benjie actually come with a earphone very similar to the HP HiZs.
  
 Still mulling over whether to group earphones together as a pack, saves on postage as UK postage is very expensive in relation to the price of the items being sent. I have done a earbud shout out pack combining the Monks and the HiZs.


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, THIS Cones of BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree they are a little dark, I don't think the first pair I had was. They're not 'cones of boom' maybe 'tubes of boom' or better still 'boomtube' which sound like boobtube which is a fashion made famous in the 80s.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I just receive the KZ ED3 today and had test them on the X3 and was like, hum, noooot bad, after test them on the DX90 was like, hum, yes, too bright here...
 And now I test them on the Ibasso DX80 and something happen...something goooood.
 Best 5 boxes I ever spent (the beer I drink right now cost more).


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> So I just receive the KZ ED3 today and had test them on the X3 and was like, hum, noooot bad, after test them on the DX90 was like, hum, yes, too bright here...
> And now I test them on the Ibasso DX80 and something happen...something goooood.
> Best 5 boxes I ever spent (the beer I drink right now cost more).


 
 so dx80 in the end?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yes, it sound the best out of the DX80 for now!
  
 One thing sure, it sound way better and more controlled than my KZ Edr2 that I didnt like!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yes, it sound the best out of the DX80 for now!
> 
> One thing sure, it sound way better and more controlled than my KZ Edr2 that I didnt like!


 
 one thing plaguing dx80 is the fw


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Firmware?
 Why is?
  
 Was more deceive about it,s size, design and not changeable battery...will review it soon, but i'm lazy about it...the sound is very good tough, amping is hardcore too, my obsession with ibasso is about batteyr because I know they can do incredible sounding device.
  
 PS: For me, DX90 is the king and his legend will come out of dust in the futur. Clarity is just so sacred....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

From all your exquisite DAP collection, wich do you prefer?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey guys, i'm just so into all that accesible chinese audio gear that it became very wide and now I guess I should put the best obscure chinese headphones list too, cause...YES...i'm obsess about Superlux headphones since the first pair I try.
  
 Listening to the EVO HD381 right now and it's a real joy with the DX80 cause it can amp it superbly (or is it because it is 32OHM)...not that I will say it sound perfect, just like a 100$ I will say...hehe...treble is extended and detailed, texture are foward wich is were it can be too much for me if I judge this as a hifi headphones...wich isnt ''suppose'' to be...well, I guess. I think this is the kind of sound you can became addict too tough and feel nostalgia when listening to more laid back sounding headphones. The HD381B are my favorite but they aren't as easy to drive than the EVO.
  
 You know, I got the Grado GS1000 for some years before selling them (broke cable) so something weird happen in my mind when I listen to 30$ headphones that sound THAT good.
  
 Any suggestions for OBSCURE Chinese Headphones, i'm thinking about the next step...the SOMIC V2 perhaps? Or Takstar HI2050? Or something even more obscure...can put 50-100 but want something special. Clear and round sound with big soundstage ,fowards mids, present bass and sparkly treble...well...something like a audiophile wet dream I guess.


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey guys, i'm just so into all that accesible chinese audio gear that it became very wide and now I guess I should put the best obscure chinese headphones list too, cause...YES...i'm obsess about Superlux headphones since the first pair I try.
> 
> Listening to the EVO HD381 right now and it's a real joy with the DX80 cause it can amp it superbly (or is it because it is 32OHM)...not that I will say it sound perfect, just like a 100$ I will say...hehe...treble is extended and detailed, texture are foward wich is were it can be too much for me if I judge this as a hifi headphones...wich isnt ''suppose'' to be...well, I guess. I think this is the kind of sound you can became addict too tough and feel nostalgia when listening to more laid back sounding headphones. The HD381B are my favorite but they aren't as easy to drive than the EVO.
> 
> ...


 
 takstar


----------



## Vidal

I modded a pair of Takstar Pro 80s - rewired with silver plated cables internally, fitted a mini XLR socket and detachable cable, fitted extra dampening and deadening as well as angled Brainwavz earpads. They morphed into probably the most comfortable headphones I've owned, they sound great as well.
  
 I'm looking at the ISK headphones which are identical to the Pro 80s and considering doing something similar as a product.


----------



## crabdog

This one just makes the cut at $99.99 lol.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lasmex. That's obscure to me!
  
 Do you listen to this?
  
 From the research I make in the last month only 4 brands stand out: Takstar, ISK, Superlux and Somic.
  
 I'm sure their other good sounding one, now i have the Takstar HD2000 (not bad but kind of too warm), Superlux HD681 (good with big amping but lack in bass region), Superlux HD381B (excellent with big amping, very detailed and incredible instruments separation for the price), Superlux EVO HD381 (my favorite even if I find them ugly, easier to drive from the batch with a similar sound than the 381B).
  
 I think I will try the Somic V2 soon, they intrigue me too much and look beautifull...what retain me is lack of money and the uncertainity about sound difference between the Somic V2 (42mm driver) and MH463 (50mm driver).
  
 I make a fast googling for the Lasmex brand and fall on a OEM of the Somic (that is perhaps a OEM of another brand).
  
 http://www.lasmex.com/en/web/uber.asp?id=62&x=1


----------



## zabada

nymphonomaniac said:


> Lasmex. That's obscure to me!
> 
> Do you listen to this?
> 
> ...



I have Somic V2. Really worth your atention!


----------



## bhazard

nymphonomaniac said:


> Lasmex. That's obscure to me!
> 
> Do you listen to this?
> 
> ...


 
 Check out my findings on a lot of these. The Bossman hifi ~$80 is promising, but under $100 headphones are falling behind asian iems in performance.
  
 An excellent new addition outside of the Takstar Pro 80 is the Meizu HD50 for ~$52 at Gearbest. It exceeds the Takstar in some areas and exudes class and refinement in build quality. Meizu and Yi headphones are excellent.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bhazard said:


> Check out my findings on a lot of these. The Bossman hifi ~$80 is promising, but under $100 headphones are falling behind asian iems in performance.
> 
> An excellent new addition outside of the Takstar Pro 80 is the Meizu HD50 for ~$52 at Gearbest. It exceeds the Takstar in some areas and exudes class and refinement in build quality. Meizu and Yi headphones are excellent.


 
  Thanks mate! Where can I find the Bossman hifi...just wanna see their look.
  
 And your half-true about asian headphones...I mean, 25-40$ pair can easily outperform some 100-150$ popular headphones...but the choice is less diversified than the IEM that is true, I guess construction price is higher too so...we search for exception and rarity.
  
 How would you describe Meizu HD50 sound? See them lot of time in sale (never under 50$)...on-ear can sound to fowards to me and bright...only on-ear I really like for now is the Grado, don't try alot because of comfort issue too but because of this I need a really good pair.
 Don't know why but i'm invade with Open-headphones and the closed one do not please me that much (sennheiser hd280, Edifier H815 (too fragile) and takstar HD2000 that are in-between on-ear and over-ear)...to be honnest I desperatily search a good closed headphones with cup for big eared dude and a VERY clear and detailed sound with present mids and not too bright sound, more organic feel, that will suit complex IDM music with plenty of musical layers, so good texture too and airy sound and excellent instruments separation...Superlux do better than I was thinking with IDM, but the texture is too grainy, and bass not enough round and heavy...I don't want a monitor sound, more an audiophile that like all sound spectrum but want weight and teeth to his sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zabada said:


> I have Somic V2. Really worth your atention!


 
  Can you kindly describe the sound?
  
 As I have enough headphones for instrumental music like jazz and classical (Superlux) as well as Jazz and signers (Grado Sr325i), do these V2 will be excellent for IDM and Ambient?


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks mate! Where can I find the Bossman hifi...just wanna see their look.


----------



## leobigfield

nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you kindly describe the sound?
> 
> As I have enough headphones for instrumental music like jazz and classical (Superlux) as well as Jazz and signers (Grado Sr325i), do these V2 will be excellent for IDM and Ambient?


 
  
@RedJohn456 posted some impressions on the Somic some time ago in the asian headphones thread if i recall correctly.


----------



## zabada

nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you kindly describe the sound?
> 
> As I have enough headphones for instrumental music like jazz and classical (Superlux) as well as Jazz and signers (Grado Sr325i), do these V2 will be excellent for IDM and Ambient?



Sorry about my English, but let's try.  Somic V2 have a great soundstage, nice punching bass (not overlouded, just in place). The highs can be a bit harsh on some records, but not critical. Mids are a bit recessed (I have KEF M500 as reference with insane good mids, so I can be subjective), but enough detailed. In short - for this money Somic V2 is unbelievable good.
By the way, look here: http://thestatusaudio.com/products/ob1
Oh yes, sorry: V2 actually are quite universal, but best for jazz, classic, rock etc. Maybe can be the same good for ambient (huge soundstage) - I'm not sure about it.


----------



## waynes world

harry218 said:


> I agree with you about X3. It is a good DAP based on feedback here (I'm still waiting for mine to show up). On the other hand I do like my smartphone capability of using apps like Spotify, Tidal etc mainly to discover new music. Not to mention the UI on smartphone is much much better than that on most DAPs. I do have my smartphone all the time with me but while I'm at it why not use it for music as well. I can hook up a USB DAC and call it a day. A USB DAC which integrated Sabre chip like Hifime is very cheap to drive IEMs on the go. Now you get both a good DAC and a good player with great UI. That's like spending another $40-50 for the DAC alone if you already own a smartphone.


 
  
 I was mainly using DAPs, but started wanting to be able to also stream tidal and didn't feel like putting up the $$$ for something like the X7. So I got the Zuperdac (es9018k2m/es9601) to hook up to my phone (S5, with UAPP app). Wow, I totally love it. Incredible SQ. Tidal streaming. $79. Love it.
  
 But I still need a DAP for secondary listening requirements. I lost my xeulin 770 (which I liked a lot, except for lack of tactile buttons), but did just receive the Xduoo X3 yesterday, and it's great. Excellent form factor (small, well built, buttons), dual slots, rockboxable, and great SQ. $89.
  
 So between my phone/dac and the x3, I feel rather content!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

waynes world said:


> I was mainly using DAPs, but started wanting to be able to also stream tidal and didn't feel like putting up the $$$ for something like the X7. So I got the Zuperdac (es9018k2m/es9601) to hook up to my phone (S5, with UAPP app). Wow, I totally love it. Incredible SQ. Tidal streaming. $79. Love it.
> 
> But I still need a DAP for secondary listening requirements. I lost my xeulin 770 (which I liked a lot, except for lack of tactile buttons), but did just receive the Xduoo X3 yesterday, and it's great. Excellent form factor (small, well built, buttons), dual slots, rockboxable, and great SQ. $89.
> 
> So between my phone/dac and the x3, I feel rather content!


 

 Great duo!
 Sometime I wonder about this type of gear...like, thinking about getting a cheap used Samsung Galaxy on Ebay and one of this portable DAC you talk about...wonder if it can work with cheap chinese smarthphone as i'm not a techy guy so...if the DAC options work it could be a new sub-100$ type of ''DAP'' to try
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 One question, Did it drown the battery alot??
  
 Soooooound Obsssssesssssssion.


----------



## waynes world

audio123 said:


> Under 100, xduoo x2 is the best


 
  
 I got my X3 for $89 at tomtop. They had a $20 off coupon. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't pop up again.
  


nymphonomaniac said:


> Great duo!
> Sometime I wonder about this type of gear...like, thinking about getting a cheap used Samsung Galaxy on Ebay and one of this portable DAC you talk about...wonder if it can work with cheap chinese smarthphone as i'm not a techy guy so...if the DAC options work it could be a new sub-100$ type of ''DAP'' to try


 
  
 This thread is your friend: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
  
 I think if it supports android 5.0 and up, it could work, especially if you also use the UAPP (usb audio player pro) app or Onkyo HF app. Both of those apps seems to work very well with usb DACs, and they also bypass the phones drivers (unlike if you use other apps such as neutron). I basically didn't want to dick around and be having issues, so I went with the UAPP app and am very happy with it. Also within that app you can stream tidal, so it's streaming tidal pretty much directly to my zuperdac and sounds phenomenal. So yeah, if it works, a cheap android phone and something like the zuperdac is pretty amazing value for hifi sound.
  


> > One question, Did it drown the battery alot??
> >
> > Soooooound Obsssssesssssssion.


 
  
 I think I get about 6 hours out of it if playing local hi res files, and an hour or so less if streaming tidal. I'll have to test that out though someday and if those figures are wrong, I'll report back.
  
 And yes to the sound obsession!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Interesting! Will check this out, thanks alot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Perhaps for once with a smarthphone listening to music will actually drive me to call a friend instead of hiding myself with my earphones like Gollum with his ring(s) hehe
  
 Right now I sttill enjoy even more my new Tennmak Dual Pro, with the Xduoo X3 it pair very well and the bass HIT ma Brain with some Himuro Yo****eru f-cked up beatz.
 So Nice.


----------



## audio123

Onn x5 or onn x6 impressions?


----------



## TwoPalms

Still waiting for my xduoo x3 & DIY EE846 5BA


----------



## Pastapipo

vidal said:


> I modded a pair of Takstar Pro 80s - rewired with silver plated cables internally, fitted a mini XLR socket and detachable cable, fitted extra dampening and deadening as well as angled Brainwavz earpads. They morphed into probably the most comfortable headphones I've owned, they sound great as well.
> 
> I'm looking at the ISK headphones which are identical to the Pro 80s and considering doing something similar as a product.




I have the Takstar Pro 80 and listened to the isk hf2010 today. Very very good sounding semi open headphone. You cannot go wrong with those.


----------



## audio123

twopalms said:


> Still waiting for my xduoo x3 & DIY EE846 5BA


 

 thats a nice combo


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> Onn x5 or onn x6 impressions?


 

 Both are the same but the X6 have a speaker inetegrated to it and can cost twice the price.
  
 I have the ONN X5 wich I sincerly adore (especially with the Tennmak Pro!)...but there lot of contreversy around this player, some people find the UI too confuse wich it is, and look like it can froze if you don't press the right button.
  
 If you are just about sound this is one of the best bargain I think, it is a very clear and detailed sound, better sounding than the Colorfly C3 (my opinion) and Fiio M3 (another headfier opinion), mids are fowards and bass have good punchy presence, soundstage isn't the larger but instruments separation is good. It sound like a 100bucks to me. Will do a review when I can cause I get use to the quirks and it do not froze on me anymore...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Have an eye on this since 1 year...
 How the ISK do with electro music, like, very strange and complexe IDM with lot of different bass sound and textured layers and microdetails?


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Both are the same but the X6 have a speaker inetegrated to it and can cost twice the price.
> 
> I have the ONN X5 wich I sincerly adore (especially with the Tennmak Pro!)...but there lot of contreversy around this player, some people find the UI too confuse wich it is, and look like it can froze if you don't press the right button.
> 
> If you are just about sound this is one of the best bargain I think, it is a very clear and detailed sound, better sounding than the Colorfly C3 (my opinion) and Fiio M3 (another headfier opinion), mids are fowards and bass have good punchy presence, soundstage isn't the larger but instruments separation is good. It sound like a 100bucks to me. Will do a review when I can cause I get use to the quirks and it do not froze on me anymore...


 

 how would u compare to dx80 since thats our mutual dap? thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Have an eye on this since 1 year...
> How the ISK do with electro music, like, very strange and complexe IDM with lot of different bass sound and textured layers and microdetails?


 

 These are the TOP 4 ISK's right now in the market of China!.....and YES, I own all 4!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They all do good with electro music and many other gender's with the ISK HP2011 being the most balanced!
  
 This is coming from my homepage "PROFILE".....
  
 OVER-EAR (from favorite to least):

 1. ISK HP2011 (closed back) -Soundstage is wide and clear with great extention on both ends. Has a natural airy life-like sound signature to them with excellent placement and transitioning of instruments and a feel of clarity and transparency to them, which makes for the best unamped headphones I've ever owned for monitoring purposes.

 2. ISK MDH9000 (closed back) -Soundstage is wide, big, and extremely clear from end to end with a broad bass response, excellent vocals and precise hi-end details that makes for the best DJ headphones I've ever experienced.

 3. ISK HD9999 (closed back) -Soundstage is wide with a sense of openess, clarity and brightness with a crisp high-end. Has great acoustics and vocals just behind the ISK HP2011. They come with extra-thick vinyl pads for enhanced bass and regular pads for a flat sounding signature tended for monitoring purposes.

 4. ISK HF2010 (open back) -Soundstage is big and clear with a nice deep bass presence with excellent life-like vocals and crystal clear highs, which makes for some of the best open cans on the market.
  
 .....These can all easily be found in aliexpress, taobao, amazon, ebay, etc...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 NOTE: All 4 are just my personal picks and preference for the moment.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Thanks mate.
 Look like the MDH9000 is the one for me...so their big thick bass with a good slam that doesn't interfer with the mids? And what about microdetails...you now...what we call treble sparkle too I guess...this magical feeling. DId clamping force is hardcore?
  
 And, to convaince me even more, what is the cheapest price possible to find them?
  
 Don't know if you got some Superlux headphones, will be good to compare to the HD681B.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> how would u compare to dx80 since thats our mutual dap? thanks!


 
  
 Well, DX80 is surely in another league but more another soundsignature I will say.
  
 Firstly it have WAY more amping, wich is why DX80 is one of the rare DAP I use for headphones without feeling I choke something in them.
 Dx80 is more warm and airy but have less fowards mid wich make the ONN X5 very usefull with mids shy earphones.
 X5 have a more digital and analitical sounding, but soundstage is smaller. I find the mid bass bump of DX80 sometime problematic with bassy earphones, this do not occur with the X5 that have a good amount of bass too. Instruments decay are longer with DX80, separation are perhaps better with X5 tough. Both have black background, DX80 more I think.
 UI of X5 is a disaster, but for me like a laboratory ape that have to learn sick scientifc experience I get use to it and can now feel quite good with it, but i'm a ''music folder'' type of guy, not a playlist so can't tell for the rest.
 Construction is 1000X better and 1000X heavierwith the DX80.
 In other words they have a very different sound (bright versus warm), both can play HIRES and both have a so so battery life, I find the portability of DX80 rather cumbersome...


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks mate.
> Look like the MDH9000 is the one for me...so their big thick bass with a good slam that doesn't interfer with the mids? And what about microdetails...you now...what we call treble sparkle too I guess...this magical feeling. DId clamping force is hardcore?
> 
> And, to convaince me even more, what is the cheapest price possible to find them?
> ...


 

 The soundstage on all 4 headphones are wider and construction a bit better, so I sold my HD681B once I tested all 4 against them. They all provide micro-details some more coherent than others. So, if you decided for the MDH9000, they will definitely compete and succeed, for example, the ATH 50's. No doubt!.....I compared both!
  
 Hopefully, you can get them here.....
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Isk-2016-New-MDH9000-Professional-Hifi-Hd-Monitor-Headphone-Computer-Recording-Monitor-Headset-Free-Shipping/32627926530.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.1AL8pQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10017_405_404_407_406_10040_9999,searchweb201603_2&btsid=09631f70-0aee-483a-b4d2-ce7081d4108e
  
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.jHm5wK&id=526416317023&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=6&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
  
  
 Hope this helps.....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yes this help, thanks. What one is better for microdetails tough?
 I heard the overatted ATH50 and find them quite dry sounding...Well, for the 681B I don't see how I would sell them...shipping will cost more than the price they can be found
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like them alot and as they are open they have their place in my collection. The IKS are twice the price so if they sound twice good I will be in heaven!
 For electro I remember Ultrasone Hfi-580 was quite good but lack in mid range and microdetails...them I could sell it back tough.
  
 Hum, will not buy them now but some day for sure. It will be nice if Gearbest can sell them.
 Do you heard the Somic V2 too??????
  
 I read in ''review'' on AE that the MDH9000 have quality control issue and sound imbalance...must admit that worry me a little as it was one of the rare AE review I find.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## thanderbird

buy the xq-10 + x2 or xduoo x3 buy?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

thanderbird said:


> buy the xq-10 + x2 or xduoo x3 buy?


 

 If you want it for Headphones with good sound: Xq-10+X2
 If you want it for earphones with Excellent sound: Xduoo X3
 If you want both with excellent sound...well: Xq-10+X3


----------



## Lurk650

M50 you need to do the earpad mods


----------



## 1clearhead

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yes this help, thanks. What one is better for microdetails tough?
> I heard the overatted ATH50 and find them quite dry sounding...Well, for the 681B I don't see how I would sell them...shipping will cost more than the price they can be found
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nah, I wouldn't bother with that one review, too many positive reviews here in China's forum for me to pass on them. They are really worth every penny for me and it's practically the toughest built out of the bunch.....they are extremely well made for DJ use!
  
 Here goes some of my own picks.....



 .....If I find them any cheaper for overseas shipping?.....I'll send you a "PM".


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> compare with vjjb v1? thanks!


 

 Forgot about this comparaison.
 You ask me to compare Everything Audio123
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So firstly, the winner is clearly the Tennmak Pro no doubt, look like they come from another leage even tough their MSRP price is similar.
 Sens of space and instruments separation is better and wider, details are more articulate, sound is warmer but in a clear and sparkly way, medium frequencies are a little less fowards but more organic sounding and there more bass and sub-bass (V1S doesn't have any).
 The V1S are less comfortable and do not have detachable cable and construction is way better with the Pro. Sometime I find the V1S to sound to hot, but they are very good with classical, less so with jazz with bass solo. I prefer the musicality of the Pro too, i'm very immerse with them and sound less harsh. Cymbals can sound strange with the V1S, not with the Pro.
 Both really like the Ibasso Dx80 soundsignature and excell with it, mid bass bump can be a little too much with exception for the Pro, not for the V1S (I will take even more bass bump for them).
  
 Try them dude, you will not regret it im more than certain about this. Especially if they are still 23$ in AE Tennmak store.
  
 Since I got them I just listen to them and no other of my 20 earphones.


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Forgot about this comparaison.
> You ask me to compare Everything Audio123
> 
> 
> ...


 

 thats bc I trust you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 alright will give it a try!
 cheers


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, hum, It begin to be hard to keep track of every good earphones that come out from china and I know there lot of earphones I forget (or don't know) that should be in the Best List.
  
 If any headfier feel some earphones should be there, please tell me.
 And even better, write a little description of the sound with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm working on it right now.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

b9scrambler said:


> Fans of mid-bass take note. The MusicMaker TW1 might be right up your alley; http://www.head-fi.org/products/musicmaker-tw1/reviews/16395
> 
> These should slot comfortably in that 21-30 USD price range as a solid option. Maybe not the best sounding, but they do pretty much everything else quite well.


 

 Well, I like foward mids...
 A little description of the sound would be appreciate for the list!
  
 Thanks in advance Scrambler!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, I like foward mids...
> A little description of the sound would be appreciate for the list!
> 
> Thanks in advance Scrambler!


 

 i wouldnt consider as tw1 as forward mids but that is quite unfair as my expectations of forward mids are rather high since my most of my inventory revolve ard forward mids


----------



## thanderbird

someone could recommend a phone up Bk50 ? preferably with 1dd and 2ba or more .


----------



## audio123

thanderbird said:


> someone could recommend a phone up Bk50 ? preferably with 1dd and 2ba or more .


 
 fidue a83/flc8s or fidue sirius and end game


----------



## thanderbird

audio123 said:


> fidue a83/flc8s or fidue sirius and end game



I want something within $ 100 . fidue A83 costs more than $ 400 , a figure far from the value of this space .
somebody else could help ?


----------



## audio123

thanderbird said:


> I want something within $ 100 . fidue A83 costs more than $ 400 , a figure far from the value of this space .
> somebody else could help ?


 
 lza2s


----------



## thanderbird

audio123 said:


> lza2s




it are better than the PMV A- 01 or tk12 ?


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> it are better than the PMV A- 01 or tk12 ?




2 BA hybrid under $100? TK13


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> 2 BA hybrid under $100? TK13




the store prohibited the tk13 ​​or tk12L this costing $ 89 .


----------



## Lurk650

thanderbird said:


> the store prohibited the tk13 ​​or tk12L this costing $ 89 .




Ahh yeah, forgot HCK doesn't sell them. Another solid IEM that can no longer be mentioned. Although they can be bought on MusicMaker Taobao store I believe. Alternate name is T012


----------



## thanderbird

lurk650 said:


> Ahh yeah, forgot HCK doesn't sell them. Another solid IEM that can no longer be mentioned. Although they can be bought on MusicMaker Taobao store I believe. Alternate name is T012




Ok man, tks


----------



## GodZeon

Hey there,
 long time head-fi lurker finally decided to make an account.
 First of all, thanks for the excellent thread, really helped me make a decision. 
  
 Was strongly considering the Shozy Zero, but I ended up cheaping out and picking up the Tennmak Pros for less than half the price.
 Got them on Amazon with prime for two days.
  
 Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for eartips I can use on the Pros.
  
 Can't ever seem to find the perfect tips.
 My ears are really small so I usually end up using the smallest size provided. Yet, I feel like I can't ever get a good seal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi, I find quite easy the Pro to fir in my ears but I guess it's because I have big ones...
  
 I use Good silicone tips, and there wasnt lot of eartips with the Pro so perhaps you should try other type.
  
 The double fangle can be usefull for small ears, but the trifangle made the driver to far away.
  
 Did you try memory foam tips?
 Most of time I finish using this with problematic in-ear...it cost 0.86$ a pair of good one on AE.
  
 However, I find good silicone tips to give a rounder bass response.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi, I find quite easy the Pro to fir in my ears but I guess it's because I have big ones...
> 
> I use Good silicone tips, and there wasnt lot of eartips with the Pro so perhaps you should try other type.
> 
> ...


 

 havi b3 + spinfit


----------



## Lurk650

godzeon said:


> Hey there,
> long time head-fi lurker finally decided to make an account.
> First of all, thanks for the excellent thread, really helped me make a decision.
> 
> ...


. 
Auvio tips, go with either Small or Medium


----------



## Nimi

Have been lurking over here for a while. Decided to give these a try,
  


  
 They a very well balanced and have a non fatiguing sound that you can enjoy for hours, days and till the end of time 
 They compliment very nicely to monk+. I use monk+ when I am feeling energetic while I use these when I want to relax. The are similar to monks in sound stage and airy openness. Monks have very slightly sharper highs(which make them more detialed) and punchy bass where as the TY HI-Z have nice smooth bass and more pleasing highs. I am new at this and my ears might not be trained to hear subtle peaks or dips in FR so please take my words with a pinch of salt.
  
 Also, when I tried these for first time, there was no bass and was unimpressive however after a few days they really started to shine and I use them now all the time for music, movies, tv shows.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Look like chinese market got aware of the V MONK enthusiast and give lot of effort to make great accessible earbud, wich is nice.
  
 I talk to Tony from Tennmak to know if he's on new stuffs and he tell me about the fact that Tennmak are creating right now a all-metal earbud to compete the V Monk...
 it will be same price as the Monk too!
  
 I'M VERY curious about all these earbuds Gems....but first I should try the V-Monk
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
 PS: JUST receive the MACAW Rt-10!!! I think they need burn in tough. They are very BIG And they are quite hard to amp (91db). Soundwise, huuuum. Let them buuuuurn first.


----------



## kiler

All metal for the same price as Monk? Lets hope some money will go into the drivers


----------



## GodZeon

nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you try memory foam tips?
> Most of time I finish using this with problematic in-ear...it cost 0.86$ a pair of good one on AE.
> 
> However, I find good silicone tips to give a rounder bass response.


 
  
 I think I prefer silicone as well.
  
 I tried the smallest size of those cheap comply foams on AE that I believe you are referring to.
 They ended up lasting me about 2 weeks before they started tearing. I guess my ears are vicious.
  


lurk650 said:


> Auvio tips, go with either Small or Medium


 
  
 Found them for a decent price on eBay. I think I'll try them out.


----------



## 1clearhead

kiler said:


> All metal for the same price as Monk? Lets hope some money will go into the drivers


 
  
 +1 Totally agree.
  


nimi said:


> Have been lurking over here for a while. Decided to give these a try,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Same experience here, but my friend burned them in for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So, when I tried them for the first time?....It was sub-bass heaven for me!
  
 .....This was an awesome gift from my friend.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kiler said:


> All metal for the same price as Monk? Lets hope some money will go into the drivers


 

 Hope too, will share pics If I find some...but I think Tennmak are serious about sound, this is why i'm very curious about them!
  
 Well well, I think I must try the Monk now.
  
 Talking about eartips, the Macaw RT-10 I listen now need a very particular pair to give his best sound, comfort is rather complicate because of factor form, try 6 different silicone-foam before finding right one wich is a small nozzle one. Before finding the right fit I didn,t know how they sound. Now the real listening begin, it is very bassy with sub bass and enormous soundstage, nice for electro!


----------



## audio123

feel tempted to try tenmak piano


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> feel tempted to try tenmak piano


 
 I like them more than the K4 now although the signatures are quite different. Can't wait to compare them with the Tennmak Pro but still waiting until the new cables are ready before I order, which I'm told will be about another week from now (20/7).


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> I like them more than the K4 now although the signatures are quite different. Can't wait to compare them with the Tennmak Pro but still waiting until the new cables are ready before I order, which I'm told will be about another week from now (20/7).


 
 thanks mate. glad yr review got featured!


----------



## GodZeon

@crabdog
 I would be interested to hear how you would compare them to the shozy zero.
  
 Also, what's the deal with the cable on the Tennmaks, does a replacement cable make them sound better?
 I think someone mentioned a silver cable in this thread.


----------



## leobigfield

audio123 said:


> feel tempted to try tenmak piano


 
  
 Go for it, they are really good for the price!!


----------



## audio123

leobigfield said:


> Go for it, they are really good for the price!!


 too many iems


----------



## crabdog

godzeon said:


> @crabdog
> I would be interested to hear how you would compare them to the shozy zero.
> 
> Also, what's the deal with the cable on the Tennmaks, does a replacement cable make them sound better?
> I think someone mentioned a silver cable in this thread.


 
@GodZeon If I have time tonight I'll A/B them again with the Zero.
  
 The only other cable I've tried with them is the one from my Hisenior TD1. I didn't notice any significant change in the sound. Pic of the Hisenior cable:


----------



## CoiL

ClieOS, when are Your going to share impressions on TFZ Series 5 ?


----------



## crabdog

@GodZeon Compared to the Zero I'd say the Piano has a tighter, punchier bass and an overall "cleaner" sound. Upper mids of the Piano are more forward but don't have as much air as the Zero. Highs are more extended and prominent on the Piano as well. Zero mids are more forward, particularly the lower mids.
  
 They're both good and I don't really have a preference for either one. I switch between them often depending on what I'm doing (Piano over ear better for movement and noise isolation etc) and what I'm listening to. Sorry I don't have time to cover in more detail atm.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> too many iems


 

 Yeah, Like a Maharaja with too much womens to choose from his harem...
 Can drive crazy!
 But here on Headfi it's too many GOOD IEM, if we were in the dark perhaps we would think: too many bad IEMS.


----------



## Nimi

1clearhead said:


> Same experience here, but my friend burned them in for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I believe it was you who recommended the TY HI-Z here first so thank you!


----------



## audio123

to sum up:
 tfz series 1: bass (although im not a basshead, the soundstage here impresses me the most)
 tfz series 3: sub bass is very nice but grainy treble
 tfz series 5: balanced and packs details


----------



## leobigfield

audio123 said:


> too many iems




Here in headfi, too many is never sufficient!!


----------



## audio123

leobigfield said:


> Here in headfi, too many is never sufficient!!


 

 u made a strong point there


----------



## Rainmaker91

Hmm... Kind of curious about some of these chinese IEMs, headphones and dac/amp. So I'm thinking of making myself a "goodiebag" with audio gear under 100$ to see what things sound like and if they are even worth my time at a later date (each individual part has to cost less than 35$ including shipping). Any tips as to what is interesting to try out?
  
 Just to create a baseline, my preferences to sound signature is neutral with a very slight bump in the lower end.
  
 I think it would be fin to try out some new stuff rather than just being stuck with all the regular super expencive brands.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit:
 Aliexpress Shopping cart currently look like this:
 - Tenmak Piano
 - Tenmak Pro dual
 - DZAT DF-10
 - Xiaomi Hybrid
 - KZ-ED2
 - VE Monk
 Putting total purchase sum at: 98.3$
  
 Either this package or I jsut buy a single pair of BossHifi B8 as they just look so awesome.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rainmaker91 said:


> Hmm... Kind of curious about some of these chinese IEMs, headphones and dac/amp. So I'm thinking of making myself a "goodiebag" with audio gear under 100$ to see what things sound like and if they are even worth my time at a later date (each individual part has to cost less than 35$ including shipping). Any tips as to what is interesting to try out?
> 
> Just to create a baseline, my preferences to sound signature is neutral with a very slight bump in the lower end.
> 
> ...




Looks good, though I would swap out the ED2 for the EDR2.  It matches up with your preferred signature better than the ED2 would imo.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Swaped the ED for EDR, other than that I ended up ordering the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I'll be able to do some comparisons if ou guys want that.


----------



## kiler

Yes please  give us all the info you can


----------



## Rainmaker91

kiler said:


> Yes please  give us all the info you can


 
 Sure, but I'm not exactly good at noticing stuff other than I know what I think sounds right and what doesnt to my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I'll be reading up on things like that before I get them, after all it usually takes about a month to get stuff from Aliexpress


----------



## Lurk650

Rainmaker91, I have not heard the DZAT but have read the bass is not so well done. I believe. Another option that fits would be the MusicMaker TK FengYin. 

Another option but in the mid $40 range is the MusicMaker T71. Very tight controlled bass that packs a punch, mids that are detailed and highs that are smooth. Has a very nice open soundstage.


----------



## Rainmaker91

lurk650 said:


> @Rainmaker91, I have not heard the DZAT but have read the bass is not so well done. I believe. Another option that fits would be the MusicMaker TK FengYin.
> 
> Another option but in the mid $40 range is the MusicMaker T71. Very tight controlled bass that packs a punch, mids that are detailed and highs that are smooth. Has a very nice open soundstage.


 
 I'll make a note one that one since I already ordered, but it's nice to have more options for the future. Either way I'm not really expecting any of them to take over as my main portable headset as I just got my Trinity Deltas last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That said, I seem to have an affinity ofr having lots of different audio gear so I just want to try some differnet flavours when I'm at it


----------



## loomisjohnson

rainmaker91 said:


> Hmm... Kind of curious about some of these chinese IEMs, headphones and dac/amp. So I'm thinking of making myself a "goodiebag" with audio gear under 100$ to see what things sound like and if they are even worth my time at a later date (each individual part has to cost less than 35$ including shipping). Any tips as to what is interesting to try out?
> 
> Just to create a baseline, my preferences to sound signature is neutral with a very slight bump in the lower end.
> 
> ...


----------



## loomisjohnson




----------



## loomisjohnson

Personally i would lose the ed2 and xiaomi and add the joyroom e107 and kz ed9 or a lowerpriced musicmaker


----------



## Pastapipo

rainmaker91 said:


> Hmm... Kind of curious about some of these chinese IEMs, headphones and dac/amp. So I'm thinking of making myself a "goodiebag" with audio gear under 100$ to see what things sound like and if they are even worth my time at a later date (each individual part has to cost less than 35$ including shipping). Any tips as to what is interesting to try out?
> 
> Just to create a baseline, my preferences to sound signature is neutral with a very slight bump in the lower end.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would skip the Xiaomi hybrid and take the Vivo XE800 instead.


----------



## Rainmaker91

awesome sugestions guys, unfortunately I already ordered so the only chage I was able to make was ED2 for the EDR2. The rest will be added to my whish list for whenever I might want or have the cash to try some more


----------



## GodZeon

crabdog said:


> @GodZeon Compared to the Zero I'd say the Piano has a tighter, punchier bass and an overall "cleaner" sound. Upper mids of the Piano are more forward but don't have as much air as the Zero. Highs are more extended and prominent on the Piano as well. Zero mids are more forward, particularly the lower mids.
> 
> They're both good and I don't really have a preference for either one. I switch between them often depending on what I'm doing (Piano over ear better for movement and noise isolation etc) and what I'm listening to. Sorry I don't have time to cover in more detail atm.


 
  
 Thanks for the info and excellent review on Piano btw. After I receive my Pro, if I enjoy it, I will likely order a Piano to take to work.
  
 Anyone know of any Sub-100$ DAC I can use with my Android and my PC rig?
 I've heard about some cheap Sabre DACs and the Hifiman HM-10 (mentioned in this thread), but I was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations or experiences.


----------



## thanderbird

the isk hd 9999 worth the price? or pays more to buy the 2010 or 2011?


----------



## Rainmaker91

godzeon said:


> Thanks for the info and excellent review on Piano btw. After I receive my Pro, if I enjoy it, I will likely order a Piano to take to work.
> 
> Anyone know of any Sub-100$ DAC I can use with my Android and my PC rig?
> I've heard about some cheap Sabre DACs and the Hifiman HM-10 (mentioned in this thread), but I was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations or experiences.


 
 The HRT DSP would probably be the best option at that price, aparently it's close to the Microstreamer (170$ DAC) but some prefer one over the other.


----------



## 1clearhead

nimi said:


> I believe it was you who recommended the TY HI-Z here first so thank you!


 
 Hey, just trying to help all of us to have the best hi-fi sound possible for very little change. Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


pastapipo said:


> I would skip the Xiaomi hybrid and take the Vivo XE800 instead.


 
  
 +1 Totally agree.
  


thanderbird said:


> the isk hd 9999 worth the price? or pays more to buy the 2010 or 2011?


 
  
 Even though, I personally like the signature of the HP2011, the HD9999 is their "Flagship model" and is worth every penny! They even have a 3-pin cable for professional use and sound fantastic. They are in my "top-tier" headphone collection.


----------



## Saoshyant

godzeon said:


> Thanks for the info and excellent review on Piano btw. After I receive my Pro, if I enjoy it, I will likely order a Piano to take to work.
> 
> Anyone know of any Sub-100$ DAC I can use with my Android and my PC rig?
> I've heard about some cheap Sabre DACs and the Hifiman HM-10 (mentioned in this thread), but I was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations or experiences.




If youre looking for an all in 1, I'd look into the Encore mDSD. It's $100 USD and I enjoy it a bit.


----------



## Pastapipo

godzeon said:


> Thanks for the info and excellent review on Piano btw. After I receive my Pro, if I enjoy it, I will likely order a Piano to take to work.
> 
> Anyone know of any Sub-100$ DAC I can use with my Android and my PC rig?
> I've heard about some cheap Sabre DACs and the Hifiman HM-10 (mentioned in this thread), but I was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations or experiences.


 
  
 Dragonfly black?


----------



## danimoca

Im tempted to buy the Pro's. But many (too much) people on AE seem to be complaning about the cable disconecting sometimes.


----------



## crabdog

danimoca said:


> Im tempted to buy the Pro's. But many (too much) people on AE seem to be complaning about the cable disconecting sometimes.


 
 They will come with a new, improved cable after the 20th of this month.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> They will come with a new, improved cable after the 20th of this month.


 
 tenmak piano?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> tenmak piano?


 
 Waiting on confirmation for that, will let you know.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Waiting on confirmation for that, will let you know.


thats nice crabdog


----------



## danimoca

crabdog said:


> They will come with a new, improved cable after the 20th of this month.




That's great! Beter wait then


----------



## Vidal

So today DHL, Gearbest and Royal Mail had packages for me. 
  
 Some were ones already but were just additional stock, however the new stuff is as follows: -
  
 Rock Zircon Sport
 Auglamour R1S
 Sendiy Wood
 Musicmaker TW1
 Plextone BX240 - BT version of S50
  
 Only had a quick listen to each and I'll post more details later. Not sure about the R1S as they seem a bit dark, but some might like this. The Zircon Sports seem the same as the normal Zircons. One pair of the Plextones has a bit of interference, the other is perfect same sound as S50.
  
 Both the TW1 and Sendiy are excellent based on a little listen both have decent bass and details.


----------



## Vidal

Oh, I also got the **** DT IE800 Hybrid the other day - bang straight to the top of my favourite list!


----------



## thanderbird

vidal said:


> Oh, I also got the **** DT IE800 Hybrid the other day - bang straight to the top of my favourite list!




as you compare it with **** ues and bk50 ?


----------



## Vidal

I'll post my thoughts later but initial impressions 
  
 BK50 - silky smooth sound very refined
  
 **** UES and IE800 - both have a slightly fuller bass, more aggressive, punchy.
  
 The IE800 doesn't have the movement issue that the UES has when I smile or yawn. 
  
 Think BK50 = [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Scarlett Johansson[/color]
  
 [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Whilst **** IE 800 is more Jennifer Lawrence[/color]


----------



## thanderbird

vidal said:


> I'll post my thoughts later but initial impressions
> 
> BK50 - silky smooth sound very refined
> 
> ...




thank you for the informations. congratulations for new acquisitions .


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Oh, I also got the **** DT IE800 Hybrid the other day - bang straight to the top of my favourite list!


ibelieve i have the same ie800-_it's stupid good for the 13 bucks. Id love to hear an objective a/b with the real senns


----------



## leobigfield

godzeon said:


> Thanks for the info and excellent review on Piano btw. After I receive my Pro, if I enjoy it, I will likely order a Piano to take to work.
> 
> Anyone know of any Sub-100$ DAC I can use with my Android and my PC rig?
> I've heard about some cheap Sabre DACs and the Hifiman HM-10 (mentioned in this thread), but I was wondering if anyone has any personal recommendations or experiences.




RedJohn456 and WaynesWorld have some nice feedback on the Zuperdac and it's only $75. They even say it's capable of driving the Havi's so that's some nice power they got!


----------



## RedJohn456

leobigfield said:


> @RedJohn456 and @WaynesWorld have some nice feedback on the Zuperdac and it's only $75. They even say it's capable of driving the Havi's so that's some nice power they got!


 

@GodZeon  If you are looking for a device that will work with ur mobile device and computer, imo ZuperDAC is the way to go. HOWEVER, if most of your collection is comprised of BA iems, I would look elsewhere as I believe it has an output impedance of 4 ohms or thereabouts.
  
 And Leo is spot on, the ZuperDAC and Havi combination is just sublime. If you plan to use dynamic driver iems without too low an impedance I would wholeheartedly recommend the ZuperDAC. And I believe it will work with iDevices with the apple CCK.
  
 Seriously I find it ridiculous that this sound quality is accessible at 75 dollars. When I started in this hobby some time back I didn't have much in the way of options so I started with the SMSL M2. While I love that to bits, if I were starting now I would definitely get the ZuperDAC. Just note the aforementioned caveats 
  
  
 TL;DR - ZuperDAC is Bae <3


----------



## audio123

Havi B3 Pro 1
Ostry KC06
Tfz Series 5
are still my top 3 under $100


----------



## GodZeon

Thanks for the DAC recommendations guys.
  
 Quote:


leobigfield said:


> @RedJohn456 and @WaynesWorld have some nice feedback on the Zuperdac and it's only $75. They even say it's capable of driving the Havi's so that's some nice power they got!


 
  


redjohn456 said:


> TL;DR - ZuperDAC is Bae <3


 
  
 Unfortunately for me, it appears that the production of these has been discontinued.. At least as far as I can tell. 
  
  
 HRT DSP, Encore mDSD, and Dragonfly Black seem like decent options. I'll try to dig up some reviews on these.
  
 SMSL makes some DAC options as well, but it appears they have a rep of QC issues.


----------



## RedJohn456

godzeon said:


> Unfortunately for me, it appears that the production of these has been discontinued.. At least as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> HRT DSP, Encore mDSD, and Dragonfly Black seem like decent options. I'll try to dig up some reviews on these.
> ...


 

 Hmm it was still in the store last I checked so tis is weird. But yeah looks like its not on their site anymore.
  
 I now own two SMSL products and I haven't had QC issues with them personally but YMMV.


----------



## audio123

redjohn456 said:


> Hmm it was still in the store last I checked so tis is weird. But yeah looks like its not on their site anymore.
> 
> I now own two SMSL products and I haven't had QC issues with them personally but YMMV.


 
 whats your favourite dac of all time mate


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> ibelieve i have the same ie800-_it's stupid good for the 13 bucks. Id love to hear an objective a/b with the real senns


 
  
 13$? Ouch I paid £28
  
 I think these are different ones, these have detachable cables and are IE800 lookie likie only - they have a bigger body and metal nozzles
  
 Are yours the Swing IE800?
  
 I have them as well and are excellent for the price


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> 13$? Ouch I paid £28
> 
> I think these are different ones, these have detachable cables and are IE800 lookie likie only - they have a bigger body and metal nozzles
> 
> ...


there is no competition between ie800 lookalikes and the actual ie800


----------



## kiler

I mean for 13 dollars I think no one would expect for them to actually compete with the real Senns


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> there is no competition between ie800 lookalikes and the actual ie800


 
  
 Would like to see how close the **** BA/Dynamic hybrid gets though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> 13$? Ouch I paid £28
> 
> I think these are different ones, these have detachable cables and are IE800 lookie likie only - they have a bigger body and metal nozzles
> 
> ...


 

 you are correct sir--your dt ie800 are the hybrid w/the detachable cable; mine are the "swing diy ie800" (a/k/a **** ie800) which are the dynamic w/fixed cable. would like to hear your further impressions


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> Would like to see how close the **** BA/Dynamic hybrid gets though.


tbh its not even close **** dt2 right?


----------



## thanderbird

1clearhead said:


> Even though, I personally like the signature of the HP2011, the HD9999 is their "Flagship model" and is worth every penny! They even have a 3-pin cable for professional use and sound fantastic. They are in my "top-tier" headphone collection.




friend , thank you for impressions .

you can enter as the isk hd- 9999 compares to other brands, type sennr and akg ?


----------



## Vidal

audio123 said:


> tbh its not even close **** dt2 right?


 
  
 Yeah, version 2. I mean in terms of overall sound quality.
  
 If the **** DT2 was made by a manufacturer like Sennheiser, whereabouts on the their price range would it feature. It could just be that the DT2 suits my taste or music, I don't enjoy my BK50s as much as the DT2.
  
 I guess this goes for all Sino audio kit, if they were produced by a western manufacturer what would the price be? Not that all expensive earphones have good sound. 
  
 The thing is I haven't got a term of reference anymore as I've sold all my western earphones.


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> Yeah, version 2. I mean in terms of overall sound quality.
> 
> If the **** DT2 was made by a manufacturer like Sennheiser, whereabouts on the their price range would it feature. It could just be that the DT2 suits my taste or music, I don't enjoy my BK50s as much as the DT2.
> 
> ...


dt2 isnt my cup of tea hehe


----------



## Vidal

And tea isn't my cup of tea, I prefer coffee


----------



## audio123

vidal said:


> And tea isn't my cup of tea, I prefer coffee
> 
> :wink_face:


well played !


----------



## chompchomps

vidal said:


> So today DHL, Gearbest and Royal Mail had packages for me.
> 
> Some were ones already but were just additional stock, however the new stuff is as follows: -
> 
> ...


 
 Hows the plextone? i think my Jaybirds Bluebud X's finally died on me so i need another pair of BT earphones to work out with. 
 where did you get this from? i cant seem to find it in easy's store


----------



## Vidal

Gear best £8


----------



## vencaxxx

Can someone to reccomend me IEMs with similar (or better) sound as TY HI-Z? They are very good for me, but I don't like earbuds, because they are not much comfortable for long listening. I have DZAT F-10 and KZ E11, so I expect better sound in all aspects. Mainly airiness and soundstage (as TY Hi-Z). I would like some smaller, not as KZ ATE or ZN1. I use DAC/AMP Audinst HUD-mx2, but I'm thinking about some change, so maybe I will buy a combo - new DAC + IEMs.


----------



## crabdog

vencaxxx said:


> Can someone to reccomend me IEMs with similar (or better) sound as TY HI-Z? They are very good for me, but I don't like earbuds, because they are not much comfortable for long listening. I have DZAT F-10 and KZ E11, so I expect better sound in all aspects. Mainly airiness and soundstage (as TY Hi-Z). I would like some smaller, not as KZ ATE or ZN1. I use DAC/AMP Audinst HUD-mx2, but I'm thinking about some change, so maybe I will buy a combo - new DAC + IEMs.


 
 What kind of budget are you looking at for the IEMs and what sort of sound signature/music styles do you prefer?


----------



## crabdog

Wow, this looks good for the price. Has anyone tried the Benjie K9?
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BENJIE-K9-8G-OGG-APE-FLAC-High-Quality-Entry-level-Lossless-Mini-Music-Player/1994049_32700239369.html


----------



## CoiL

Thanks! Will be probably getting one. Was just looking something for my gf for gift and this one looks nice.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> Wow, this looks good for the price. Has anyone tried the Benjie K9?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BENJIE-K9-8G-OGG-APE-FLAC-High-Quality-Entry-level-Lossless-Mini-Music-Player/1994049_32700239369.html


 
 Interesting, a $25 player that supports 24/192...  don't see that often.  Might make a good alternative to the Clips as those aren't exactly cheap anymore.  I'll be sad when my two finally die.  Also has DSD support...  very interesting for the price.
  
 Alternative link if you don't like Aliexpress:  http://penonaudio.com/BENJIE-K9


----------



## audio123

Waiting for benjie S5 instead


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Interesting, a $25 player that supports 24/192...  don't see that often.  Might make a good alternative to the Clips as those aren't exactly cheap anymore.  I'll be sad when my two finally die.  Also has DSD support...  very interesting for the price.
> 
> Alternative link if you don't like Aliexpress:  http://penonaudio.com/BENJIE-K9


 
 I think I might just get one so I can actually use it outdoors, unlike the X2....battery is better too.


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> I think I might just get one so I can actually use it outdoors, unlike the X2....battery is better too.


 
 Battery life is phenomenal by the looks of it.  Not sure how big a mSD it supports as one part says 32GB and another says 64, so maybe 200GB too.  I'm a little tempted to order it right now to compare to my Ritmix RT500.


----------



## crabdog

Just found these too, I think they look amazing:


----------



## chompchomps

any recommendation for a pair of bluetooth sports earphones?


----------



## bhazard

chompchomps said:


> any recommendation for a pair of bluetooth sports earphones?


 
 Meizu EP51, Mpow models, etc


----------



## B9Scrambler

chompchomps said:


> any recommendation for a pair of bluetooth sports earphones?




Ausdom S09 are pretty nice.


----------



## chompchomps

bhazard said:


> Meizu EP51, Mpow models, etc


 
 The meizu looks good but i worry about the earphone retention in my ear during high intensity activities. have you tried using it? 
  
  


b9scrambler said:


> Ausdom S09 are pretty nice.


 
  
 The price looks pretty unbeatable, comes with a nice case too. but the green and black is just a bit too much for me 
 was looking at some Mee X7's but its quite pricey.


----------



## goodluck4u

IMO lower budget range bluetooth sports headset are that QCY QY8 is de facto standard. QYC products has diy or fake ones. of course QY11/13 are also good. there are reviews of QY11/13 by @mark2410.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/811367/jesbod-qy13-review-by-mark2410
http://www.head-fi.org/t/811367/jesbod-qy13-review-by-mark2410
the upgrade version of qy8 is qcy qy19 but I don't hear its sound of the original.

other maker products like MPOW, taotronics and soundpeatsaudio are good. Although I wrote some brief reviews on Japanese amazon by samples, all products tends to be better than 1 years before. the domain for lower budget sports Bluetooth headset are on high competitive state.


----------



## chompchomps

goodluck4u said:


> IMO lower budget range bluetooth sports headset are that QCY QY8 is de facto standard. QYC products has diy or fake ones. of course QY11/13 are also good. there are reviews of QY11/13 by @mark2410.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/811367/jesbod-qy13-review-by-mark2410
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/811367/jesbod-qy13-review-by-mark2410
> the upgrade version of qy8 is qcy qy19 but I don't hear its sound of the original.
> ...


 
  
 I found out about QCY products before but there seem to be so many variants of them and so many inconsistencies that it scares me a little. Since you mentioned MPOW, 
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_270813.html
  
 What about these? they look similar to the Mee Audio M7's and it seems to be from an OEM shell, saw a few other companies having a similar design


----------



## vencaxxx

crabdog said:


> What kind of budget are you looking at for the IEMs and what sort of sound signature/music styles do you prefer?


 
 My budget is as the name of this topic, max 100$ but less would be better. I listen all genres except folk, dance and "modern" bassy music. Mainly alternative rock and so on. So i would like to buy some universal/neutral iems, but fun, not so much analytical. As I wrote, TY HI-Z has very good sound for me, but they are not fit comfortably to my ears and it hurts after short time of listening


----------



## goodluck4u

chompchomps said:


> I found out about QCY products before but there seem to be so many variants of them and so many inconsistencies that it scares me a little. Since you mentioned MPOW,
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_270813.html
> 
> What about these? they look similar to the Mee Audio M7's and it seems to be from an OEM shell, saw a few other companies having a similar design




MPOW seals is for basshead headset. Perhaps it is one the heavyer bass sports headset among the lower price range Its fitting is very good.


----------



## goodluck4u

crabdog said:


> Just found these too, I think they look amazing:




Its sounds great in particular female vocals sounds like real voice. Its treble is breathing but it is nomal heavy bass and then it's not suit for heavy bass. 
In the chinese thread, @yawg wrote some impression in detail. I wrote a brief comment ^^;


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Wow, this looks good for the price. Has anyone tried the Benjie K9?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BENJIE-K9-8G-OGG-APE-FLAC-High-Quality-Entry-level-Lossless-Mini-Music-Player/1994049_32700239369.html




I'm waiting for one, it's just left China


----------



## Vidal

chompchomps said:


> The meizu looks good but i worry about the earphone retention in my ear during high intensity activities. have you tried using it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm selling the EP51s, so I just had to buy myself a pair to see what they were like. They come with a flexible retainer which holds the earphone in quite well. Although serious head shaking will dislodge them, the Plextones have a better stickability but don't sound as good


----------



## Vidal

vencaxxx said:


> My budget is as the name of this topic, max 100$ but less would be better. I listen all genres except folk, dance and "modern" bassy music. Mainly alternative rock and so on. So i would like to buy some universal/neutral iems, but fun, not so much analytical. As I wrote, TY HI-Z has very good sound for me, but they are not fit comfortably to my ears and it hurts after short time of listening




I don't think many IEMs will match the airiness but one of the better ones I have tried for openness is the Macaw RT10


----------



## Rainmaker91

goodluck4u said:


> Its sounds great in particular female vocals sounds like real voice. Its treble is breathing but it is nomal heavy bass and then it's not suit for heavy bass.
> In the chinese thread, @yawg wrote some impression in detail. I wrote a brief comment ^^;


 
 is that the BossHifi B8? cause they look the same, the are definatly on my "to buy" list just based on looks alone


----------



## crabdog

rainmaker91 said:


> is that the BossHifi B8? cause they look the same, the are definatly on my "to buy" list just based on looks alone


 
 The ones I showed are just called "2016 DIY M5 Original HiFi Wooden Metal Headphone Black Mahogany Headset Earphone With Beryllium Alloy Driver And protein Leather". They might be same as the B8 or may just use the same shell, I'm not sure. I found them here:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-DIY-M5-Original-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-Earphone-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver/1213684_32700335887.html


----------



## Rainmaker91

crabdog said:


> The ones I showed are just called "2016 DIY M5 Original HiFi Wooden Metal Headphone Black Mahogany Headset Earphone With Beryllium Alloy Driver And protein Leather". They might be same as the B8 or may just use the same shell, I'm not sure. I found them here:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-DIY-M5-Original-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-Earphone-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver/1213684_32700335887.html


 
 About the same price as well... Hmm I'm curious if they really are the same or if it's just the shell. At any rate they both look super good.


----------



## goodluck4u

crabdog said:


> The ones I showed are just called "2016 DIY M5 Original HiFi Wooden Metal Headphone Black Mahogany Headset Earphone With Beryllium Alloy Driver And protein Leather". They might be same as the B8 or may just use the same shell, I'm not sure. I found them here:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-DIY-M5-Original-HiFi-Wooden-Metal-Headphone-Black-Mahogany-Headset-Earphone-With-Beryllium-Alloy-Driver/1213684_32700335887.html




I wrote my impression of B8. but I don't know whether the headphone is the same. B8 also has beryllium driver.


----------



## thanderbird

Hi friends, after 200 hours burn I can say that bk35 has a great evolved .

he has enough vocal support , but the bass and sub ​​bus were controlled after burning. treble are sharp . the soundstage is also good, with good separation of instruments.

therefore, those who bought the phone need to put it to burn to show its true value.


----------



## polychroma23

That's good to hear. I almost gave up on BK35 until I found out one weird issue yesterday. I played around with sine wave sweeping from 20Hz up to 500Hz, the drivers are buzzing abnormally. The buzzing continued until it went out a few minutes after. SQ is a bit better now.


----------



## crabdog

Is this one still unheard? I was about to pull the trigger on the new K9 when I saw this one has a aux jack
  

  
 .


----------



## 1clearhead

thanderbird said:


> friend , thank you for impressions .
> 
> you can enter as the isk hd- 9999 compares to other brands, type sennr and akg ?


 
  
 By memory, they surely do better than some of the expensive AKG's and Sennheiser models I've tested at my friends headphone shop. But, I'll leave it as that, since testing was done a while back and can't recall the model numbers. It wouldn't be fair to say more, since I don't own those specific brands at the moment.
  


crabdog said:


> Is this one still unheard? I was about to pull the trigger on the new K9 when I saw this one has a aux jack
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
 Wow, Crabdog!.....anymore details?


----------



## Saoshyant

Crab, maybe give us a name instead of just a picture


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> Crab, maybe give us a name instead of just a picture


 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BENJIE-Original-8GB-Metal-Lossless-MP3-Player-Music-HiFi-Player-TFT-Screen-FM-Radio-Voice-Recorder/32692830021.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.42.6eSpiA


----------



## Saoshyant

crabdog said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/BENJIE-Original-8GB-Metal-Lossless-MP3-Player-Music-HiFi-Player-TFT-Screen-FM-Radio-Voice-Recorder/32692830021.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.42.6eSpiA


 
 Cool, thankya!  I'm still debating ordering the Benjie K9 from Penon, but then again, I'm also trying to decide if I want a Dap with balanced output, and how much I'm willing to spend to get it.


----------



## cingcut

crabdog said:


> Is this one still unheard? I was about to pull the trigger on the new K9 when I saw this one has a aux jack
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caipirina had it. i saw in the benjie s5 thread.


----------



## crabdog

Heck if the screen is decent, with a 20hr playback battery life it's already better than my X2. Eh I'm just going to grab the K9.


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> Heck if the screen is decent, with a 20hr playback battery life it's already better than my X2. Same could be said for the K9 as well but AUX out is great if I get an amp later on.


 
 +1 It is a BIG plus!


----------



## Caipirina

crabdog said:


> Is this one still unheard? I was about to pull the trigger on the new K9 when I saw this one has a aux jack
> 
> 
> 
> .


 

 First review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/805115/benjie-s5-offical-thread/105#post_12725663
  
 I had planned to do a full video, but my initial enthusiasm is well curbed. They dropped the DAC idea, the haptic is 'cheap' compared to Fiio ... it feels bigger than it should be. The AUX jack could be very cool for people who record DJ sets from the soundboard. 
  
 And I really do not like that they mucked up the minimalist / blank design by adding big printed labels to show newbies what each button does.


----------



## noobears

can anyone shine some light the sound difference between VJJB K4 and VJJB VS1?


----------



## audio123

noobears said:


> can anyone shine some light the sound difference between VJJB K4 and VJJB VS1?


 

 k4 is bright and aggressive in the mids while vs1 is warm and balanced


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> k4 is bright and aggressive in the mids while vs1 is warm and balanced




K4 and bright don't go together... IMO


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> K4 and bright don't go together... IMO


 
 i feel its bright as compared to the v1. source used also matters. let me try with n5 and dx80 now


----------



## ozkan

Subscribed


----------



## audio123

on the dx80 which is supposedly a bright dap, the k4 is very bright when being paired.
 switching to the cayin n5, a warm dap, the brightness is being toned down and it is very balanced.


----------



## crabdog

I think you could kinda say bright, it just doesn't seem like it so much because the bass is so prominent but the trebs are pretty good on the k4.


----------



## notamethlab

Pmv MK2 vs TFZ S5 anyone?


----------



## John Chua

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum. I just read through the last 10 pages and saw a lot of earphones. After googling all of them (yea I did), I still don't quite know which to get as I'm very new to this. I have previously been using Audio Technica's IM70 but one side of the earphones seem to have become softer than the other. As such, I'm looking for a replacement. My budget would be $40 USD? Can anyone recommend a pair? Is there a definite best in this price range?


----------



## thanderbird

notamethlab said:


> Pmv MK2 vs TFZ S5 anyone?




+1


----------



## Vidal

john chua said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this forum. I just read through the last 10 pages and saw a lot of earphones. After googling all of them (yea I did), I still don't quite know which to get as I'm very new to this. I have previously been using Audio Technica's IM70 but one side of the earphones seem to have become softer than the other. As such, I'm looking for a replacement. My budget would be $40 USD? Can anyone recommend a pair? Is there a definite best in this price range?


 
  
 In a word no, there's lots of different choices and a lot depends on what you listen to. I think $40 would get you into Hybrid territory so BK50s, Audiosense AS20, **** UES or DT2 would be my suggestions for you to consider.
  
 Musicmaker make so good single dynamic earphones - Maples, TW1 - I've tried both and like them both.
  
 Maybe try out one of the cheaper stars and see if that satisfies your needs - Swing IE800, Sendiy M1, DZAT DF10 and Joyroom E107 are all available for less than $20 I think.


----------



## noobears

hmm.. i thought it would be great to come up with a poll for the most popular IEM under $50 under different area (hybrid, warm, bright). shall i create such a poll with google forms?


----------



## toothbrush

Hello!
  
 I'm new to this forum and I have been reading most posts. I was wondering if I should get Benjie K9 or S5 for under 30$ (please suggest if there are others within budget)? I have DZAT DF-10 and Rock Zircon for earphones. Will those be okay if paired or do I need amp?​  
I'm also looking for over the ear headphones below 40$ if possible. Please suggest me those which have good quality for the price. Thanks! ​  
I don't really know much in this area so sorry to ask silly questions. ​


----------



## crabdog

toothbrush said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I have been reading most posts. I was wondering if I should get Benjie K9 or S5 for under 30$ (please suggest if there are others within budget)? I have DZAT DF-10 and Rock Zircon for earphones. Will those be okay if paired or do I need amp?​
> I'm also looking for over the ear headphones below 40$ if possible. Please suggest me those which have good quality for the price. Thanks! ​
> I don't really know much in this area so sorry to ask silly questions. ​


 
 The Benjie K9 looks great but is untested at this time. I just ordered one myself yesterday. You certainly won't need an amp for the ROCK Zircon. I don't have the DZAT but am certain they don't need amping either.
  
 For over ears below $40 I'd recommend the Tennmak Piano (much better controlled bass than Zircon) or **** UES.


----------



## Vidal

toothbrush said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I have been reading most posts. I was wondering if I should get Benjie K9 or S5 for under 30$ (please suggest if there are others within budget)? I have DZAT DF-10 and Rock Zircon for earphones. Will those be okay if paired or do I need amp?​
> I'm also looking for over the ear headphones below 40$ if possible. Please suggest me those which have good quality for the price. Thanks! ​
> I don't really know much in this area so sorry to ask silly questions. ​


 
  
 I should have the K9 in the next week or so, I'll let you know what I think.
  
 Based on others comments ISKs
  
 Neither earphone will need an amp


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> I should have the K9 in the next week or so, I'll let you know what I think.
> 
> Based on others comments ISKs
> 
> Neither earphone will need an amp


 
 I really hope it turns out to be decent. My xduoo x2 is decent and the sound is pretty good but the screen suxors and navigating the folders is a pain due to seeing only the first part of track titles.


----------



## Rainmaker91

crabdog said:


> I really hope it turns out to be decent. My xduoo x2 is decent and the sound is pretty good but the screen suxors and navigating the folders is a pain due to seeing only the first part of track titles.


 
 I wonder if there are any decent chinese players that run rockbox, I know I loved it on my Sandisk Fuze when I was using mp3 players and such instead of my phone. At any rate it would fix most GUI issues that a lot of cheap players has (a lot of them are horrible to navigate like you mentioned).


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> I really hope it turns out to be decent. My xduoo x2 is decent and the sound is pretty good but the screen suxors and navigating the folders is a pain due to seeing only the first part of track titles.


 
  
 Based on my experience with the S5 I'm hopeful. BTW that has artists and album navigation.


----------



## audio123

rainmaker91 said:


> I wonder if there are any decent chinese players that run rockbox, I know I loved it on my Sandisk Fuze when I was using mp3 players and such instead of my phone. At any rate it would fix most GUI issues that a lot of cheap players has (a lot of them are horrible to navigate like you mentioned).


 
 xduoo x3


----------



## Rainmaker91

audio123 said:


> xduoo x3


 
 interestning... It's not mentioned on rockbox.org, but I see that it's been done. At any rate having access to open source material on products with limited to no support (as there is with most OEM products out of china) makes it a lot easier to get around bugs and tweak the unit to your settings. Keeping an eye on that one if I ever need one


----------



## John Chua

vidal said:


> In a word no, there's lots of different choices and a lot depends on what you listen to. I think $40 would get you into Hybrid territory so BK50s, Audiosense AS20, **** UES or DT2 would be my suggestions for you to consider.
> 
> Musicmaker make so good single dynamic earphones - Maples, TW1 - I've tried both and like them both.
> 
> Maybe try out one of the cheaper stars and see if that satisfies your needs - Swing IE800, Sendiy M1, DZAT DF10 and Joyroom E107 are all available for less than $20 I think.




Hi, thanks so much for your help. I'll look at the models later on! I saw some users are quite excited about the maples though I couldnt find much (or any) reviews about them online. May I ask, do these earphones perform better than rock zircon? I don't really have a specific genre of music I listen to. But i guess I listen to pop and instruments the most.


----------



## crabdog

john chua said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your help. I'll look at the models later on! I saw some users are quite excited about the maples though I couldnt find much (or any) reviews about them online. May I ask, do these earphones perform better than rock zircon? I don't really have a specific genre of music I listen to. But i guess I listen to pop and instruments the most.



I only have the zircon but judging from what Lurk650 says about the maples I'm sure they're much better. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Saoshyant

@Vidal I'll enjoy hearing your thoughts on the K9 as it looks like it offers way too much for the price, I feel there must be a caveat somewhere.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

toothbrush said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I have been reading most posts. I was wondering if I should get Benjie K9 or S5 for under 30$ (please suggest if there are others within budget)? I have DZAT DF-10 and Rock Zircon for earphones. Will those be okay if paired or do I need amp?​
> I'm also looking for over the ear headphones below 40$ if possible. Please suggest me those which have good quality for the price. Thanks! ​
> I don't really know much in this area so sorry to ask silly questions. ​


 

 For 35$ you can have the Xduoo X2 wich I think will give more power for headphones use especially. Sound critics are great too. With the Benjie I think you will need an amp for headphones use...
  
 Good headphones under 40$....hum, did you think about the wonderfull Koss Portapro? The Somic V2 or MH463 look pretty pretty good, as well as the ISK that headfier suggest. Superlux have good stuff too like the EVO that are more easy to drive. It depend what soundsignature you will like, if it's a bassy one I will not suggest the Portapro.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## wastan

toothbrush said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I have been reading most posts. I was wondering if I should get Benjie K9 or S5 for under 30$ (please suggest if there are others within budget)? I have DZAT DF-10 and Rock Zircon for earphones. Will those be okay if paired or do I need amp?​
> 
> ...


 I've been really pleased with my AGPtEK players. Check out the B03. I paid I think about $25 via Amazon prime (U.S.). Outstanding battery life. It's made by Ruizu but it's an export model.

If you want over ear you can buy inexpensive hooks that let you wear many earphones over ear. That said, look at the KZ ATE for an outstanding value in the style you want.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> I don't think many IEMs will match the airiness but one of the better ones I have tried for openness is the Macaw RT10


 

 Did you struggle alot to find a good fit with those RT10?
 Have big attempt about these but feel their something wrong with the soundsignature...construction look meh too...
 Soundstage is very big tough as well as the strange bass...feel this one need burn in, if not, well, it isn't good then.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

caipirina said:


> First review: http://www.head-fi.org/t/805115/benjie-s5-offical-thread/105#post_12725663
> 
> I had planned to do a full video, but my initial enthusiasm is well curbed. They dropped the DAC idea, the haptic is 'cheap' compared to Fiio ... it feels bigger than it should be. The AUX jack could be very cool for people who record DJ sets from the soundboard.
> 
> And I really do not like that they mucked up the minimalist / blank design by adding big printed labels to show newbies what each button does.


 

 Hum hum hum, and what about the sound?
 Did anybody resolve the mystery about DAC part?
 It isn't a Sabre ES9018 right?
 Very strange idea that it have a AUX port...but as I get stoled my beloved Zoom H2 recorder 2 days ago (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!) it look more interesting now.


----------



## Saoshyant

I really wish I could find the Superlux HD 631 at a decent price, I missed it back when it was $32 or so, and was curious what the inexpensive basshead can sounded like.  I believe the HMC-631 is the same with a boom mic, but not entirely sure about that.  Either for a good price would be nice to play with.


----------



## loomisjohnson

*just got my lz a2s from gearbest—these are the last of my iem purchases. ootb not as good as advertised, mainly because their relaxed, L-shaped smooth signature isn’t my favorite. On its own terms, the bass here is as good as it gets—natural,controlled and beautifully articulated. However, to my ears it’s a bit out of balance with the rest; treble in particular is rolled off/recessed and could stand a bit more drive and emphasis. Overall, these favor smoothness over clarity and microdetail, and instrument placement isn’t precise. They do sound refined, albeit oriented towards a more laid back sound. I need to re-evaluate following burn-in. thus far, however, i like the cheaper vivo xe800/hlsx 808/swing diyie800 better, although i can certainly understand why the treble-sensitive would rave about these.*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I just receive the Superlux HD660 today wich I listen right now...
 not bad at all with the Ibasso DX80 (at MAX volume!!).
  
 Very detailed sound, with a neutral monitor soundsignature but still a great musicality.
 Must listen more than 15 minutes to have proper impressions tough ,and try it on my big sansui amp.
  
 HD-631 is 64$...I never see them at 32...if you find them at this price don't forget to share the link here


----------



## Lurk650

HCK sells them as the FengYin. Only a few people on here have them, I was the first and they bought off my rec and have been satisfied. I have not done an official review. I will have to get to it sometime maybe.


----------



## vencaxxx

vidal said:


> I don't think many IEMs will match the airiness but one of the better ones I have tried for openness is the Macaw RT10


 
  
 Thanks, but I don't like their shape, rather smaller iems like rock zircon, mh1c, joyroom e107... and what about za tenore? would that be some improvement of TY hi-z? or what about hifiman re 400, they have good reviews, small and around 80$ ?


----------



## audio123

vencaxxx said:


> Thanks, but I don't like their shape, rather smaller iems like rock zircon, mh1c, joyroom e107... and what about za tenore? would that be some improvement of TY hi-z? or what about hifiman re 400, they have good reviews, small and around 80$ ?


 

 for open sounding iem at that price range
 re400
 tfz series 1
 havi b3 pro 1


----------



## vencaxxx

re400 waterline and 400a are the same sounding? just different cable? 
  
 and what about some dac for hifiman? I have Audinst mx2 but I am afraid of much bright sound with hifiman. can someone compare them with jvc ha fxt-90? because jvc on my hud mx-2 sounds much agressive


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you struggle alot to find a good fit with those RT10?
> Have big attempt about these but feel their something wrong with the soundsignature...construction look meh too...
> Soundstage is very big tough as well as the strange bass...feel this one need burn in, if not, well, it isn't good then.


 
  
 I've not listen to them in a while, I'll have another go tonight, see if I'm. I used foams to get a good fit but with these they stick out a bit, no more than KZ ATEs though
  
 I like the construction, they seem well put together, but the interchangeable panels is a bit gimmicky. Mine are well burned in I left them playing over the weekend by mistake when I got them.


----------



## Vidal

I've just got the VE Monks Darth edition - the force is strong with these. I haven't listen to them but the finish is rather nice glossy metallic black.


----------



## Caipirina

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum hum hum, and what about the sound?
> Did anybody resolve the mystery about DAC part?
> It isn't a Sabre ES9018 right?
> Very strange idea that it have a AUX port...but as I get stoled my beloved Zoom H2 recorder 2 days ago (
> ...


 

 about the sound here a first listening impression in comparison with Xduoo X3 and Fiio X3 II
  
 Obviously there is some DAC in there, but what that is, no idea .. and they dropped the ext. DAC functionality (like i.e. the Fiio X3 II has, connect to computer and use as DAC)
  
 Yes, that AUX port has puzzled me too .. I have not tested it yet .. I think great for recording DJ sets from soundboard .. I notice that recording seems to be a high priority featuere on Chinese DAPs


----------



## John Chua

crabdog said:


> I only have the zircon but judging from what Lurk650 says about the maples I'm sure they're much better. I'd say go for it.




Thanks for the advice!


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> *just got my lz a2s from gearbest—these are the last of my iem purchases. ootb not as good as advertised, mainly because their relaxed, L-shaped smooth signature isn’t my favorite. On its own terms, the bass here is as good as it gets—natural,controlled and beautifully articulated. However, to my ears it’s a bit out of balance with the rest; treble in particular is rolled off/recessed and could stand a bit more drive and emphasis. Overall, these favor smoothness over clarity and microdetail, and instrument placement isn’t precise. They do sound refined, albeit oriented towards a more laid back sound. I need to re-evaluate following burn-in. thus far, however, i like the cheaper vivo xe800/hlsx 808/swing diyie800 better, although i can certainly understand why the treble-sensitive would rave about these.*


 
 If you have the chance, check out the Rhapsodio Clipper. Bass is phenomenal on those. So well done. My A2S should be arriving...eventually, so I'll follow up on this statement to see which of the two has better presentation


----------



## John Chua

vidal said:


> In a word no, there's lots of different choices and a lot depends on what you listen to. I think $40 would get you into Hybrid territory so BK50s, Audiosense AS20, **** UES or DT2 would be my suggestions for you to consider.
> 
> Musicmaker make so good single dynamic earphones - Maples, TW1 - I've tried both and like them both.
> 
> Maybe try out one of the cheaper stars and see if that satisfies your needs - Swing IE800, Sendiy M1, DZAT DF10 and Joyroom E107 are all available for less than $20 I think.




Hi so I've looked through the earphones you listed. Besides the UEs, all of them got pretty good reviews haha. However, I really a noob in this matter so I can't decide... comparing the ones listed above with maples and tennmak pro, which do you guys think is the best? I'm not a basshead and generally listen to pop and instrus. Thanks again for your help! Sorry for being so indecisive!!


----------



## Vidal

The **** UEs got a bad review? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 There's a few UEs so might be a different one. Both Maples and the Tennmak Pro are fairly bassy, at least to my preference, not in an excessive way though. 
  
 I reckon the Swing IE800 would be the best low budget choice and the BK50s to blow the budget in one.
  
 As you're a noob I reckon grab a pair of the Swings and a set of the VE Monks
  
 Edit, this is the **** UES 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035#comments-title


----------



## Caipirina

and where would one get those other than AliExpress?


----------



## John Chua

vidal said:


> The **** UEs got a bad review? :eek:
> 
> There's a few UEs so might be a different one. Both Maples and the Tennmak Pro are fairly bassy, at least to my preference, not in an excessive way though.
> 
> ...




Not a bad review haha. The others just seem more positive? But I'm a total noob so I can't really say. Maybe I'll get the BK50s. Couldnt really find much reviews about it


----------



## bhazard

Looks like we can add the Simgot EN700 to the recommendations for sub $100. Sounds pretty great.
  
 It's not a value buster like the XE800 at $27, but its a great vocal centric IEM with a hint of bass down low and a full treble extension. A mix of the old ostry kc06a and kc06 with a bit more detail, separation, and soundstage, all from one DD.


----------



## John Chua

vidal said:


> The **** UEs got a bad review? :eek:
> 
> There's a few UEs so might be a different one. Both Maples and the Tennmak Pro are fairly bassy, at least to my preference, not in an excessive way though.
> 
> ...




I'll be checking out the swings! Thanks so much for your help. If you're familiar with Audio Technica's IM70 (don't know if its even any good), would the swings be comparable in terms of sound?


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you struggle alot to find a good fit with those RT10?
> Have big attempt about these but feel their something wrong with the soundsignature...construction look meh too...
> Soundstage is very big tough as well as the strange bass...feel this one need burn in, if not, well, it isn't good then.


 
  
 Do you still have these? I've been listening to these again and I have to say I love the sound straight out of my iPhone. When I first put them in they sounded odd, I tried playing round with different tips and positions in my ear. Eventually I hit a sweet spot, bang transformed. Fit seems to be an issue with
  
 Soundstage is huge, any reverb/echo is amplified slightly, and the imaging is one of the best I've heard. Bass is different to other IEMs, it seems to have layers this maybe in part to the big soundstage.
  
 I'm not sure if this is all 'correct' in terms of audiophileness but really like what it does to my music.


----------



## Vidal

john chua said:


> I'll be checking out the swings! Thanks so much for your help. If you're familiar with Audio Technica's IM70 (don't know if its even any good), would the swings be comparable in terms of sound?


 
  
  
 I've never heard the IM70s, in fact I've never heard many non chinese earphones, partly as I was a over ear man previously. There's a very positive write up on here on the IM70s, it describes the IM70 as ATs defacto flagship dynamic IEM. Heady praise indeed.


----------



## John Chua

vidal said:


> I've never heard the IM70s, in fact I've never heard many non chinese earphones, partly as I was a over ear man previously. There's a very positive write up on here on the IM70s, it describes the IM70 as ATs defacto flagship dynamic IEM. Heady praise indeed.



Big shoes to fill i guess


----------



## John Chua

john chua said:


> Big shoes to fill i guess




I'm so sorry I can't seem to find the swings. The only result I get is Tennmak ie800. Theres a review of the swings but it's in japanese


----------



## Vidal

john chua said:


> I'm so sorry I can't seem to find the swings. The only result I get is Tennmak ie800. Theres a review of the swings but it's in japanese


 
  
 Ah, they're not listed as Swing IE800 - I can't seem to create a search that brings them up. You know it's them as they say Swing on the top of them.


----------



## ozkan

john chua said:


> I'll be checking out the swings! Thanks so much for your help. If you're familiar with Audio Technica's IM70 (don't know if its even any good), would the swings be comparable in terms of sound?




No, not even close. They have different sound signatures as IM70 being much more balanced than the bassy Swing IE800. 

Swing IE800 has too much bass and harsh treble so I gave it to my friend. If you like IM70 you should check CKR9 for an upgrade.


----------



## Vidal

On another note the K9 has turned up, the sound is the dogs danglies but the stability and interface is doggie doo doo. Mine crashes more than Pastor Maldonado, opening a dispute with the seller now.
  
 Don't buy it, it's dreadful.


----------



## CoiL

Thanks for feedback, almost pulled trigger on K9.  But maybe You got bad unit?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I should go for Ruizu X08... I`ve already had it and it sounded quite good and no crashes or problems whatsoever. Or is there another cheap good alternative to it?


----------



## Vidal

The interface is garbage as well, awful. I'm not sure how they came up with such a crap design, it's a logical nightmare. 
  
 The S5 was so good, I'm at a loss for words with this.


----------



## crabdog

vidal said:


> The interface is garbage as well, awful. I'm not sure how they came up with such a crap design, it's a logical nightmare.
> 
> The S5 was so good, I'm at a loss for words with this.


 
 Sheeeet if only you had posted this 24 hours earlier I wouldn't have ordered one.


----------



## Vidal

ozkan said:


> No, not even close. They have different sound signatures as IM70 being much more balanced than the bassy Swing IE800.
> 
> Swing IE800 has too much bass and harsh treble so I gave it to my friend. If you like IM70 you should check CKR9 for an upgrade.


 
  
 We must have got different versions then. I hate overly bassy earphones. One thing my pair of Swings aren't is too bassy, and there's no harsh treble either.
  
 I'm listening to them right now - maybe you were unlucky with yours.


----------



## CoiL

Guys, those are DIY "IE800" and there are so many of them with same look but different name. Maybe ozkan mean mid-bass because I`ve noticed that many of those "IE800" have overly boosted mid-bass like my Yinjw ceramic "IE800" had.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Sheeeet if only you had posted this 24 hours earlier I wouldn't have ordered one.


 
  
 Maybe I got a bad one, the software looks to be fairly new (low numbers) maybe they'll update it. 
  
 Interface Oddities -
  
 1. to change volume you press and hold the bottom bit of the click wheel, a volume knob appears on the screen and you click left or right on the wheel.
 2. moving within a vertical list you use left and right not up down, down moves you back in the menu
 3. Creating a playlist 'adding tracks to memory' doesn't pick up tracks on the TF card
  
 I mean there are other oddities but these are the ones that annoyed me the most. The screen is pretty low resolution and it's slow in playing a track from the CF. I'm going to stick with the S5 and try to get refund on this. On the plus side I bought a UMI Touch Phablet which works perfectly with Apple Music and my Fiio K1, it'll also take a 128Gb card.


----------



## CoiL

Posting here too...


coil said:


> Hey guys! I`m asking advice about cheapo DAPs. I wish to get something decent sounding around 30$ price range for my gf.
> These are some options:
> 
> 1) ONN W8
> ...


----------



## Vidal

Guys, I know this is a thread for great bargain buys - I thought I share one to avoid - MK800 earphones.
  
 They look like Mannhas E170, in fact they have a better cable and mic. Soundwise the difference is night and day, they're rubbish. No bass, low sensitivity, like multi story car park crime, they're wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Rainmaker91

crabdog said:


> Sheeeet if only you had posted this 24 hours earlier I wouldn't have ordered one.


 
 There is often time to stop the order if it hasnt been sent yet. I have done it with success on Aliexpress before, so it's worth a try.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

coil said:


> Posting here too...


 
  
 I will go for the Xduoo X2 at 35$ from here if I were you (price is to good and change the game):
 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_373989.html
  
 Other good sounding one are the Fiio M3, Onn X5, Benjie S5 and Idealist S1813.
  
 The ONN X5 have a untrustable firmware as well as the Idealist, both crash or have problem reading card sometime.
 Did not try the M3 and S5 but they look more stable from what I read.
 Soundwise ONN X5 is very good, Idealist a little better than Ruizu X02.
  
 Xduoo is the way to go for the better sound and amping while M3 and S5 have better battery life and perhaps UI.
  
 Hope this help!


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm still quite curious about the Benjie K9 myself, it's inexpensive & fits the budget @CoiL stated, plus it seems to offer a ton for the cost.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ozkan said:


> No, not even close. They have different sound signatures as IM70 being much more balanced than the bassy Swing IE800.
> 
> Swing IE800 has too much bass and harsh treble so I gave it to my friend. If you like IM70 you should check CKR9 for an upgrade.


 
 My Swing too are not bassy and as I have buy other ones for my friends and test it before giving them all the Swing were identical in sound signature..wich is punchy bass (more appropriate for rock than rap)  but not bassy at all and neutral and detailed sounding. Little bright perhaps but don,t find the treble harsh.
 Perhaps the source was overly bassy?
  
 What is you music source for these IE800?
  
  
 IM70 look intriguing tough


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PS: About this MAIN Chinese thread unfortunate event that look complicate to fully understand, I will say that it's sad that it interfer with other threads as well as all the Headfi community. I don't want to be a revolutionnary guy here or anything but this Paulpark222 look like a dishonnest dude and I can surely find other one like him on headfi that just live from free reviews sample, in fact, sometime they write in their review that they receive one and as soon as you receive something free your judgment will became a little more subjective. It happen sometime that anybody can receive a free sample from somewhere but when ALL your reviews are Free sample, well, something is wrong for sure. I'm not a police so I will not name who I think at this moment, but I admit that he got on my nerfs and that he surely listen to Brithney Spear to write his fast reviews. Anyway, just don't want this forum to became a bad communist movie with all this censorship...when a earphones have only one name or brand we can't change it for another and this censorship can became a real burden for my best-off list. I don't want to have to erase good earphones suggestions and fall into ''headfi subjectivity'' instead of ''HIFI Objectivity'' that's all i'm saying.
  
 Amen.


----------



## ozkan

nymphonomaniac said:


> My Swing too are not bassy and as I have buy other ones for my friends and test it before giving them all the Swing were identical in sound signature..wich is punchy bass (more appropriate for rock than rap)  but not bassy at all and neutral and detailed sounding. Little bright perhaps but don,t find the treble harsh.
> Perhaps the source was overly bassy?
> 
> What is you music source for these IE800?
> ...




My source is Ritmix RF-7650 which is same as the Kogan and supposed to be bass light for many and me also. I hate using EQ on any of my sources and set EQ to off. Maybe my pair was a bassy one but it's not mid-bass. I had to use Comply tips to decrease the subbass and remove the harshness.


----------



## CoiL

nymphonomaniac said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Posting here too...
> ...


 
 X2 and X5 are top of my list and I`m leaning towards X5. From what I`ve read, after FW upgrade it should sound very good for price it goes. 
 About M3 I`ve read not so good things and it`s kinda out of my list.
 Lets say, at the moment my list in preference order is like this:
 1) ONN X5
 2) xDuoo X2
 3) Idealist S1813
 4) Benjie S5
 5) X11
  
 No idea though how they sound and perform with firmware.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I really like how the ONN X5 sound, however I did not make the firmware update because I did not find anybody that was able to install it properly...
 can you give me the link of where you read an Happy ending with the firmware?
 I will like to know how to install it...a tutorial in english will be very usefull as it's all in chinese otherwise.
  
 Other issue with th X5 is the phone out, it can make static noise with some headphones plug like with my Portapro. Never have this kind of problem with any other music players. I guess it's because of the ''amping module'' they use that can adapt to the Ohm as they said. It did not occur with any of my earphones tough...The firmware have more probles with some microSD cards too, it's safer to use 32g I think but not sure.
  
 Xduoo is a better and more trustable company than ONN imo and I utterly enjoy my Xduoo X3 so perhaps I will myself get a X2 just to have the whole Xduoo groupie collection! Got a Xduoo X1 on his way so my collection already begin hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ozkan said:


> My source is Ritmix RF-7650 which is same as the Kogan and supposed to be bass light for many and me also. I hate using EQ on any of my sources and set EQ to off. Maybe my pair was a bassy one but it's not mid-bass. I had to use Comply tips to decrease the subbass and remove the harshness.


 

 Okay, strange...I like using Ibasso Dx80 with them because it give more bass...so, that is not normal for sure.
  
 Will not be the first time that a bad quality check occur with this type of IEM tough...that's the (little) risk of the game I guest.
 Never cool when it happen.


----------



## Vidal

You only have to look how Amazon's review have been polluted with free sample reviews, most of the earphones are reviewed by people who's reviews are usually about toasters not earphones.
  
 I was sent a pair of Banjos because I was less than flattering about a pair of Pros, they asked me to write a review about the Banjos after getting them. As much as I like the Banjos, there's no way I'd write a review unless I'd paid for them myself. I offered to send them back but they said I could keep them.
  
 There are reviewers on here who aren't influenced by the free samples though, in fact I suspect some are a little over critical to remove any shadow of doubt over their objectivity.


----------



## Lurk650

vidal said:


> You only have to look how Amazon's review have been polluted with free sample reviews, most of the earphones are reviewed by people who's reviews are usually about toasters not earphones.
> 
> I was sent a pair of Banjos because I was less than flattering about a pair of Pros, they asked me to write a review about the Banjos after getting them. As much as I like the Banjos, there's no way I'd write a review unless I'd paid for them myself. I offered to send them back but they said I could keep them.
> 
> There are reviewers on here who aren't influenced by the free samples though, in fact I suspect some are a little over critical to remove any shadow of doubt over their objectivity.




Brainwavz has sent me the Blu 200, S5 and Jives. Only got the 200 done so far and I gave an honest review, it's good but has issues. All 3 are solid though.


----------



## ozkan

coil said:


> Posting here too...




I'd recommend Newsmy A33 from your list.


----------



## wastan

OK, I couldn't resist. I've got a pair of the $25 Urbanfun on the way from Amazon. With that I'll have dynamic drivers, dual DD, balanced armature, and hybrid to play with. Other than stepping up in quality, is there any category I'm missing?


----------



## wastan

coil said:


> Posting here too...


 
 I've been really happy with my AGPTEK B03 which is an export version of the Ruizu X02 with some different button configurations. It's got battery life for days. I got it for about $25 on U.S. Amazon. I think there's been a firmware update since I purchased mine but if it's not too different then it's easy to learn and use.


----------



## 1clearhead

wastan said:


> OK, I couldn't resist. I've got a pair of the $25 Urbanfun on the way from Amazon. With that I'll have dynamic drivers, dual DD, balanced armature, and hybrid to play with. Other than stepping up in quality, is there any category I'm missing?


 
 I just ordered the metallic green ones today to add to my collection. Cheers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 .....don't forget to add the "Auvio silicone tips" in your size, well worth it!


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> Brainwavz has sent me the Blu 200, S5 and Jives. Only got the 200 done so far and I gave an honest review, it's good but has issues. All 3 are solid though.




I was on the fence about the 200, haven't tried the S5, and love the Jive. Should have my review of them up soon. Really want to give the S5 a go. From the reviews I've read they seem like they would be a good earphone.


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> I was on the fence about the 200, haven't tried the S5, and love the Jive. Should have my review of them up soon. Really want to give the S5 a go. From the reviews I've read they seem like they would be a good earphone.




Yeah the 200 to my ears have a weird non coherent sound even though it's one driver. Never had a Bluetooth headphone so also lacked that comparison. My girlfriend loves them so she uses them. The S5 I loved, great balance, pretty flat, very good details. Isolation is also amazing. Gave them to my buddy and he's enjoying them. The Jives I pulled off the burner after close to 75hrs and I was like hey these are better, felt a little not too engaging though, then I turned up the volume on my X3-ii and they came to life. Also did a freq sweep on my phone via YT and they played 5hz very well. Better than my T71 which are of course more balanced


----------



## 1clearhead

Wow! Coming off the very popular REMAX RM-600M, the *REMAX RM-800MD, *which consist of a DD + a BA Armature is looking very tempting!!!
  
 REMAX is moving-up! .....I hope KZ is taking notes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  







  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.XGyONp&id=535720767604&ns=1&abbucket=4
  
 .....Who will be the first to pull the trigger?


----------



## crabdog

1clearhead said:


> Wow! Coming off the very popular REMAX RM-600M, the *REMAX RM-800MD, *which consist of a DD + a BA Armature is looking very tempting!!!
> 
> REMAX is moving-up! .....I hope KZ is taking notes.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice find @1clearhead ! These look fantastic. Can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Nice find @1clearhead ! These look fantastic. Can't wait to see how these turn out.


 
 crab getting?


----------



## Lurk650

FWIW those Lasmex cans are on Massdrop for $89.99


----------



## CoiL

ozkan said:


> coil said:
> 
> 
> > Posting here too...
> ...


 
 Any comparison details against xDuoo X2 or ONN X5 ?


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> crab getting?


 
 Nope. Maybe much later if they get hyped. Getting my A2S today so hopefully they'll keep me happy until my PM4 arrives.


----------



## CoiL

crab, I got my A2S, they are good but OOTB no wow-effect for me. Certainly let them burn in for some time and use wide bore tips. Mine are still @ burn-in with W+P noise and playlist to follow. Will share my impressions soon. 
  
 But I`m quite sure PM4 will be superior in every aspect over A2S. Please do compare those two for us


----------



## Beatwolf

Can anybody recommend some good IEM's around 25-50$ ? Most importantly they have too be comfortable (for the girlfriend), and not have a fatiguing sound signature.


----------



## Nimi

I would like to ask this to those who have tried and liked TY HI-Z HP 32. What other earbuds improve on this which are good value for money? I am sure there are better earbuds at the top end of the price range. I have monk+ too but I like these better.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ozkan

coil said:


> Any comparison details against xDuoo X2 or ONN X5 ?




Sorry I don't have them so cannot comment but Newsmy A33 is the slightly warmer bassier version of Kogan player.


----------



## Rainmaker91

beatwolf said:


> Can anybody recommend some good IEM's around 25-50$ ? Most importantly they have too be comfortable (for the girlfriend), and not have a fatiguing sound signature.


 
 Suposedly the Vivo XE800 and Tenmak Piano are good around that price range, but I have yet to actually ty any of these value IEMs (still waiting on 6 pairs from Aliexpress). In general there are a few steps you can tke to make them comfortable though, things like comply tips and light weight make a very comfortable IEM. My Trinity deltas are good but become uncomfortable over time due to the weight they put on your ear cannal, so it's definatly something to look out for when choosing. There are also IEMs with ergonomic designs such as the XE800 and Piano which if done well will be a lot more comfortable to wear (but if done poorly will be far worse than the straight design).


----------



## Pastapipo

beatwolf said:


> Can anybody recommend some good IEM's around 25-50$ ? Most importantly they have too be comfortable (for the girlfriend), and not have a fatiguing sound signature.




I agree with Rainmaker. My girlfriend is using the XE800 as we speak (more for their shiny pearly look than anything else tho)


----------



## B9Scrambler

If the TW1 is on the list, the VJJB K2S should be too. It's the better earphone imo; http://www.head-fi.org/products/vjjb-k2s/reviews/15975
  
 Also, if anyone can get their hands on the Tingo GG16859, scoop them up. The one seller I know that had them on AliExpress stopped selling them after only 2 orders (WHYYY!!???), but wow are they good. Basically a sonically improved JVC HA-FXT90 (smoother with better mid-bass/sub-bass balance and a larger soundstage) with a 3-button inline mic for ~15 bucks. At that price? Hahaha....you win. 
  
     ​


----------



## Beatwolf

rainmaker91 said:


> Suposedly the Vivo XE800 and Tenmak Piano are good around that price range, but I have yet to actually ty any of these value IEMs (still waiting on 6 pairs from Aliexpress). In general there are a few steps you can tke to make them comfortable though, things like comply tips and light weight make a very comfortable IEM. My Trinity deltas are good but become uncomfortable over time due to the weight they put on your ear cannal, so it's definatly something to look out for when choosing. There are also IEMs with ergonomic designs such as the XE800 and Piano which if done well will be a lot more comfortable to wear (but if done poorly will be far worse than the straight design).


 
 OK thanks for the tips. I forgot to mention that they preferrably shouldn't extend that far from outside the ear. She often falls asleep with the headphones one, while lying on the side, and if it extends too far it hurts the ears. So prerrably it should have a flat end i guess...


----------



## crabdog

Oh mannn...just found a Benjie K9 with 16GB memory, same price as I paid for 8GB.


----------



## Kelzo

@Beatwolf You could get the LZ-A2s in gearbest for only 52 dollars.

 It's very smooth and would probably never give you ear fatigue for listening to it for hours, the weight of the IEM is just right. The lows and mids are both thick and airy, this is probably one of the smoothest IEM you could buy around 100 dollars


----------



## Saoshyant

@crabdog got a link?


----------



## crabdog

@Saoshyant http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Newest-16GB-Metal-1-8-Screen-Original-Brand-BENJIE-K9-MP3-Music-Player-Play-60h-Lossless/1230803_32701307572.html


----------



## John Chua

Hi can anyone do a comparison between the **** DT2 and Tennmak Piano? Would really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## Vidal

john chua said:


> Hi can anyone do a comparison between the **** DT2 and Tennmak Piano? Would really appreciate it! Thanks!


 
  
 I can't do a comparison as I've only got the Piano which I'm selling - it's new.
  
 When I listened to the Piano I thought they were really good but the cable configuration annoyed me, they didn't have as much bass as the Banjos but were reasonably balanced overall. The sound isn't fatiguing with these, I had them in my ears pretty much all day on one occasion, but there's plenty of clarity. I believe there's a new cable now with all MMCX Tennmaks
  
 The **** are a step up in quality I feel, but without being able to do a back to back comparison hard to say what the differences between the two are. The DT2 are currently my primary earphone out of choice from a long list - I like the deep bass and imaging with these.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Got my KZ Acoustics ERD2 in the mail today, they were bought on Aliexpress at "In & On". They took a total of 20 days to arrive here from the date of purchase, which is quite decent for free international shipping from China. 
  
 First Impressions:
 So far they sound decent, especially for IEMs that I only paid 4.40$ for. they are a bit more bass heavy than what I prefer, but the sound is generally speaking very clean with near to no distorition which is good for a cheap pair of headphones. Soundstage is somewhat lacking though, but that is to be expected. All in all a decent IEM for the price, but I can't see myself using them every day.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Rainmaker91 Quick question for you. Are the ports underneath the housing where the cable enters sealed or open? Just curious.


----------



## Rainmaker91

b9scrambler said:


> @Rainmaker91 Quick question for you. Are the ports underneath the housing where the cable enters sealed or open? Just curious.


 
 You mean the place where the cables enter the housing? Like most IEMs it's sealed with a rubber gasket.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sorry, that question was a little unclear. I'm referring to the ventilation ports for the driver.


----------



## Rainmaker91

b9scrambler said:


> Sorry, that question was a little unclear. I'm referring to the ventilation ports for the driver.


 
 looks to be directly open, but they are suposedly open on the back as well though that looks to be more of a design choise rather than an actual open grill.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rainmaker91 said:


> looks to be directly open, but they are suposedly open on the back as well though that looks to be more of a design choise rather than an actual open grill.




Okay, cool. Thank you for checking. Mine has the vents glued shut. Behind the rear grill is solid metal so they're not open back unfortunately. With the vents on mine closed up, they're a fully sealed earphone and probably why they aren't bassy at all; just a slight boost in quantity above the B3 Pro 1


----------



## Rainmaker91

b9scrambler said:


> Okay, cool. Thank you for checking. Mine has the vents glued shut. Behind the rear grill is solid metal so they're not open back unfortunately. With the vents on mine closed up, they're a fully sealed earphone and probably why they aren't bassy at all; just a slight boost in quantity above the B3 Pro 1


 
 Well that sucks... Let me check how they sound if I block off the vents.
  
 Edit: Nah they are still quite bass heavy, in fact I don't really notice any real difference in sound with the vents taped over.
  
 It should be mentioned that I might be a bit judgmental on products with more bass than what I consider "neutral" or "reference", so yeah... at any rate I can see these being quite popular as they fit a signature that seems to be in more demand.
  
 Edit2: actually there seems to be some difference, but not in the way you anticipated. As they are out of the box they are more "airy" than what they sound with the tape on. It's hard to describe, but it's similar to the difference I hear when switching between open back headphones and closed ones (just more subtle as were not talking about a large vent here).


----------



## Kelzo

I think the cheapest KZ iem that you could buy is the EDR1 and EDR2

 I got a tons of EDR2 I've really liked it for the price and has a great bass that is similar to a more expensive SoundMagic E10 but something about the mids and treble sounds artificial to me more like a bit of robotic, just a very slight. For the price that is under 4 dollars it's definitely 5/5.


----------



## Rainmaker91

kelzo said:


> I think the cheapest KZ iem that you could buy is the EDR1 and EDR2
> 
> I got a tons of EDR2 I've really liked it for the price and has a great bass that is similar to a more expensive SoundMagic E10 but something about the mids and treble sounds artificial to me more like a bit of robotic, just a very slight. For the price that is under 4 dollars it's definitely 5/5.


 
 No doubt that for the price they are fantastic, but then again it's for the price of 5$. So I'm curious to see how it holds up to slightly more expensive IEMs and wheter or not there is any real merrit to buying them unless you are on a really restricted budget. For my part though... I just think it's fun to try out new audio gear, it doesnt have to be good it just has to be something I havent tried yet


----------



## Kelzo

rainmaker91 said:


> No doubt that for the price they are fantastic, but then again it's for the price of 5$. So I'm curious to see how it holds up to slightly more expensive IEMs and wheter or not there is any real merrit to buying them unless you are on a really restricted budget. For my part though... I just think it's fun to try out new audio gear, it doesnt have to be good it just has to be something I havent tried yet


 
 Yes they are terrifically fantastic and If my memory serves me right compared to SoundMagic E10 the bass slightly has faster decay but I find E10's bass to be more enjoyable while the mids sounds a bit laid back and robotic, there is a nice space with the mids between the lows and highs. The highs seems recessed and cymbals sounds thin and soft, a bit fatiguing after hours and hours of listening. It doesn't sound better than ed9 and ed3c but only in a very small margin and considering its price it would be a better buy and it's far more lighter than ED9.

 Me too I want to try everything below 15 dollars


----------



## Rainmaker91

Got yet another IEM in the mail today, it's the DZAT DF-10. I must say I really like the look of these, western IEM makers has a lot to learn from the growing Chinese brands when it comes to style. They are also quite comfortable to wear even though they are just as big as my Trinity Delta II, I suspect it's because of the low weight from the wood construction.
  
 first impression on sound:
 Straight out of the box they sound far more balanced than the EDR2, but that is to be expected at the price of 17.85$ from S.M.S.L-China. They handle EDM quite well without delivering to much bass, and while the EDR2 had quite "boomy" bass these sound far tighter. Still there is something in the sound that I don't like, it's like there is something there (or something missing) that just makes the sound slightly off. They are still quite pleasant to listen to, but I can't shake that feeling in some genres. They seem to handle rock quite well though as the mids are quite well represented, making drums sound quite good. when it comes to the sound-stage though... They are lacking as most cheaper IEMs are, they are even on the verge of sounding "muddy" at times.
  
 Still, they may change after a good burn-in. So like the EDR2 and my other headphones I'm going to wait until I have at least 100 hours of burn-in before I do a full review (the EDR2s are on a constant burn-in with a really long play-list with rock on my Sansa Fuze).
  
 Edit:
 Oh and in case anyone is curious as to what my source is, it's the HRT Microstreamer and the high resolution lossy format on Deezer.


----------



## CoiL

Rainmaker91 - remove foam pieces from nozzles on Your EDR2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will make them better. But If You are EDM fan, then EDR2 is not Your cup of tea because it has littlebit congested soundstage in middle-front and quite warmish sound signature with somewhat intimate vocals presentation. 
 I don`t know why Your got Yourself DZAT DF-10 ? Are You following audiobudget advice? Stay away from that webpage unless You are ready to take all those "leaderboard" impressions with huge grain of salt! 
 You want great cheap IEM for EDM? Get Yourself Yinjw wooden "IE800" and use Huawei Honour tips (or some other wide-bore silicone tips that seal perfectly): http://bit.ly/2aq7cRK


----------



## Rainmaker91

coil said:


> Rainmaker91 - remove foam pieces from nozzles on Your EDR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nah it's just one of many I have bought to test for fun. My daily users are my Trinity Delta V II at the moment so I'm fine on that front. I keep posting my impressions here though as there seemed to be some desire to get some input on the units when I ordered them.
  
 As for my music preferences... It really varies a lot, I listen to almost any genre except rap... Generally speaking though I most often listen to classic rock, but it depends a lot on my mood.
  
 I have no idea how the Honor sounds but I'm gussing it's similar to my Huawei P9, which is quite decent. Still I prefer my Microstreamer, but it all depends on the occasion.
  
 As for the IEMs you posted... I'm making another list for my second batch of orders so I'll make sure to add them to it.


----------



## CoiL

rainmaker91 said:


> I have no idea how the Honor sounds but I'm gussing it's similar to my Huawei P9, which is quite decent.


 
 I was talking only about Huawei Honor silicone tips not about IEM itself. Yinjw wooden "IE800" + those Huawei silicone tips (fully inserted down the nozzle) are great match.


----------



## Rainmaker91

coil said:


> I was talking only about Huawei Honor silicone tips not about IEM itself. Yinjw wooden "IE800" + those Huawei silicone tips (fully inserted down the nozzle) are great match.




I see... in that case I'll see if I can get some of those as well.


----------



## Vidal

I just got myself a pair of Winintone RG-EB601 - from Amazon.​  
Does anyone know the difference between these are the Sendiy M2 and other M2 wood earphones?​  
Really impressed with the sound and they have interchangeable filters ​


----------



## Rainmaker91

I got yet another batch of in-ear headphones and earphones today. This time I got the good stuff. 

Firs off the cheapest one of the bunch, the VE Monk:
They sound... Quite good actually, they have a clarity to the sound that I did not expect at all. Still there is the inherent lack of lower frequencies bass that most earbuds struggle with. honestly it's a real shame that these are not in-ear headphones, because I truly believe that the drivers are fantastic. They just struggle with getting a seal on the ear like most earbuds do (I can hear a significant difference in sound if I forcefully push them in my ear, but that is truly uncomfortable to say the least), it may just be my ears having an abnormal shape though (doubt it as almost every IEM I try fit with the medium tip straight away). So while the drivers sound really good they are lacking in the basic design aspects. Also I really, really hate earbuds so that might influence my view on these.

Next up is the Tennmak Piano:
Wow do these look classy. I ordered the black version and while I expected a plain glossy plastic casing these are truly unique to look at. The sides are finished in a black metallic flake that really makes them look good. The end tips of the cables are finished with a sort of thicker plastic tube that makes them stick to any shape you bend them to. This is great for those that plan to wear them with the cables on top of their ears, but not so much for people like me who prefer to just have it hanging. The sound on these though is really something, they sound quite balanced and actually manage to have a decent soundstage. The bass is tight and controlled with a fantastic mid-range. These really seem to fit with what I like to hear from my headphones.

Then there is the Tennmak Pro:
They don’t look as fancy as the Piano, but still look quite professional. The cable on these is better than on the piano in my opinion, it still has a tube on the end to make it comfortable to wear over the top of the ears, but it’s far softer. The downside is that it doesn’t stay on top of the ears as well as the one from the Piano does. They are also far more comfortable to wear than the Piano since everything on the housing is rounded off and fits with your ear more ergonomically (the Piano does this well to, but has a flat backside which make them less comfortable). Sound wise these have a more rounded off top than the piano which can sound a bit sharp as times (similar to what I have heard from Sennheiser IEMs). The bas is also more pronounced in these and they handle the lower frequencies better than the Piano, but at the same time it’s less controlled than the Piano does it and not as tight. The mid-range is also quite good, but the Piano does it better. All in all, it makes it a more laid back headphone than the Piano, and probably more suited for the masses. The Piano is better for critical listening though. 


That’s it for now. I’m still waiting on the last pair of IEMs from aliexpress (Xiaomi Hybrid), so I’ll post another first impressions post for those when they arrive as well. I’m not sure if people find it useful at all though, but I already did it to 5 pairs now so I might as well see it through to the end.

As for the reviews, I’m going to spend the next month or so really listening to these and get them properly burnt in :etysmile: . After that I might do a full review for each of them (I figure the more reviews we have the better it is, especially with these lesser known brands).


----------



## Freetrademan

crabdog said:


> Nano is the same isn't it? A very nice iem for $10 or so. Bass might be (FAR) too strong for some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got the ROCK ZIRCON yesterday. Mids and highs are quite nice, but the boosted bass spoils the overall balance. On many recordings, the kick drum sounds like a "thud" rather than a "kick". With most songs, I'd probably just think "Oh, this is a little too bassy", but with some of my bass-heaviest tracks, the boom makes it nearly unlistenable. 
  
 Not bad for $16.88 (Amazon), but not great. 
  
 I also received the KZ ATE today, and it's even bassier than the Rock Zircon. But it sure is comfortable. The highs aren't as nice and shimmery as the Zircon, but not bad. It's just too bass-heavy. I know a lot of people like that, but I don't.


----------



## leobigfield

freetrademan said:


> I got the ROCK ZIRCON yesterday. Mids and highs are quite nice, but the boosted bass spoils the overall balance. On many recordings, the kick drum sounds like a "thud" rather than a "kick". With most songs, I'd probably just think "Oh, this is a little too bassy", but with some of my bass-heaviest tracks, the boom makes it nearly unlistenable.
> 
> Not bad for $16.88 (Amazon), but not great.
> 
> I also received the KZ ATE today, and it's even bassier than the Rock Zircon. But it sure is comfortable. The highs aren't as nice and shimmery as the Zircon, but not bad. It's just too bass-heavy. I know a lot of people like that, but I don't.


 
  
 ATE bassier than the Zircon?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 What ATE version did you ordered?


----------



## Freetrademan

rainmaker91 said:


> I got yet another batch of in-ear headphones and earphones today. This time I got the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. I was about to buy the Tennmak Pro, but you scared me away. I don't like a bassy, "laid-back", "rounded off top" sound. I'm looking for a more neutral audiophile sound. Piano??


----------



## Freetrademan

leobigfield said:


> ATE bassier than the Zircon??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 From Amazon:
KZ ATE Copper Driver Ear Hook HiFi in Ear Earphone Sport Headphones for Running with Foam Eartips with Microphone
Sold by: AlwaySincere
$13.87


----------



## Rainmaker91

freetrademan said:


> Thanks. I was about to buy the Tennmak Pro, but you scared me away. I don't like a bassy, "laid-back", "rounded off top" sound. I'm looking for a more neutral audiophile sound. Piano??




Yes the Piano would fit that well, I actually spent a long time listening to classical on them yesterday. If I were to compare them I would say that the Piano really shines in on Violin, Chello and Horn instruments. The Pro though does quite well on electric bass and actually handles itself quite well in several genres. As for the pros being bassy... They are bassy compared to what I would consider reference headphones, but they are by no means even close to bassy like for example beats.

If I were to compare them to headphones from western brands, I would say that the Piano more resembles something like the AKG k550 in sound signature. The Pro on the other hand sounds more like Beyer Dynamic DT770. Unfortunately I haven't listened to many western IEMs yet so I can't compare much to that.

Either way both of them are terrific headphones for less than 30$ and to me at least sound more like they should be priced around 70$.

Edit: 
Just be careful which source you run the Pianos from, because the treble can be really "sharp" as in if someone stuck a knife in your ear. It's one of the reasons why I compare them to the AKG K550 and the treble is similar to the Sennheiser CX400II (just more detailed) as both of those are really dependent on the source to not over exaggerate the treble. A good example of them behaving different dependent on the source is that my Huawei P9 makes them cut like a knife and my HRT Microstreamer softens them up just enough for them to be pleasant to listen to. Songs that really are dependent on this is for example AC/DC "It’s a Long Way to the Top" where the bag pipes only sound good on a controlled treble.

Also I took some pictures to show off the truly gorgeous body of these IEMS:


----------



## goodluck4u

Sendiy M2 is quite good under $50. it is fun to listen on it with silver filter: rich treble and deep bass, and with black filter: good vocal. 
 Its signature might not be similar with that of HLSX808. This means it might be a new version.
 This is my guess from the information : the signature of M2 was like that of HLSX 808.
  
 In my impression, HLSX 808 has keen edge of sounds like sharp knife on treble. my M2 sounds not like knife but like beating thick cymbal.
 For example, people who is treble sensitive might easily be able to use M2.
  
 It has soundstage as wide as that of HLSX 808
  
 **** UE is also easy to recommend to people who do not like what they like. 
 M2 is on the superior league of UE. 
  
 I have not tried ED9's nozzle to M2 yet. 
  
 (my M2 spends 20+ hours to burn. )


----------



## loomisjohnson

rainmaker91 said:


> Yes the Piano would fit that well, I actually spent a long time listening to classical on them yesterday. If I were to compare them I would say that the Piano really shines in on Violin, Chello and Horn instruments. The Pro though does quite well on electric bass and actually handles itself quite well in several genres. As for the pros being bassy... They are bassy compared to what I would consider reference headphones, but they are by no means even close to bassy like for example beats.
> 
> If I were to compare them to headphones from western brands, I would say that the Piano more resembles something like the AKG k550 in sound signature. The Pro on the other hand sounds more like Beyer Dynamic DT770. Unfortunately I haven't listened to many western IEMs yet so I can't compare much to that.
> 
> ...


 

 +1 rainmaker. i would not describe the pro as bassy or laid back; they're actually quite forward, with just a bit more bass quantity/depth than neutral. there's a hint of warmth and treble isn't hyper-extended, but overall clarity and detail is vg--voices, percussion, etc. are reproduced quite naturally.


----------



## crabdog

rainmaker91 said:


> Yes the Piano would fit that well, I actually spent a long time listening to classical on them yesterday. If I were to compare them I would say that the Piano really shines in on Violin, Chello and Horn instruments. The Pro though does quite well on electric bass and actually handles itself quite well in several genres. As for the pros being bassy... They are bassy compared to what I would consider reference headphones, but they are by no means even close to bassy like for example beats.
> 
> If I were to compare them to headphones from western brands, I would say that the Piano more resembles something like the AKG k550 in sound signature. The Pro on the other hand sounds more like Beyer Dynamic DT770. Unfortunately I haven't listened to many western IEMs yet so I can't compare much to that.
> 
> ...


 
 How is the new cable?


----------



## Rainmaker91

loomisjohnson said:


> +1 rainmaker. i would not describe the pro as bassy or laid back; they're actually quite forward, with just a bit more bass quantity/depth than neutral. there's a hint of warmth and treble isn't hyper-extended, but overall clarity and detail is vg--voices, percussion, etc. are reproduced quite naturally.




You seem far better at putting it in to words than me  So yea, that's what I meant by bassy. After all it's quite relative to what you are used to from before.

The pros are also the most comfortable IEM I have ever used. 



crabdog said:


> How is the new cable?




I assume the old one would be like the one on the Pros? in that case I think I wrote a bit about it in my first impressions post, but I'll repeat it here and go a bit more in to detail.

The Pro cable is thicker all over than the Piano cable, but the tubing on the end (closest to the IEMs) is far softer than the Piano and it will more or less stay "limp" no matter what you do to it.

The Piano cable (which I assume is the new one), is far thinner and tangles far easier than the Pro cable. It is also shorter for the left driver (where the mic is) than for the right driver, which is both a positive and a negative depending on how you use it. The big positive with the Piano cable is the "tube" close to the drivers, it will stick to any shape that you bent it to. So it's a big positive for comfort when worn over the ear, which lets be honest both of these need to be worn like that (I tried differently but it really doesn't work well).

Here I have straighetened them out as much as I can:

Piano

Pro

Length difference between Left and Right on the Piano:


Cable thickness between Piano and Pro:


If there is anything else you're curious about between the cables then don't hesitate to ask


----------



## crabdog

rainmaker91 said:


> You seem far better at putting it in to words than me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info. That looks to me like the original cable. What date did you order the Piano?


----------



## Rainmaker91

crabdog said:


> Thanks for the info. That looks to me like the original cable. What date did you order the Piano?




They were ordered the same day as the rest of the batch, 15:46 Jul. 12 2016.

I did read something about a new cable coming out, but I thought I was a bit to early with my order for it. From what you say though I seem to have ordered not to long after they made the change.


----------



## crabdog

rainmaker91 said:


> They were ordered the same day as the rest of the batch, 15:46 Jul. 12 2016.
> 
> I did read something about a new cable coming out, but I thought I was a bit to early with my order for it. From what you say though I seem to have ordered not to long after they made the change.


 
 Actually the new cable was delayed and not available until after 20th Jul. That's a real shame but personally I find the original cable okay, not great though.
  
 Apparently the new cables are available separately from Tony's store or you can try other mmcx if you have available. The one from my Highsenior iem works perfectly with Piano.


----------



## Rainmaker91

crabdog said:


> Actually the new cable was delayed and not available until after 20th Jul. That's a real shame but personally I find the original cable okay, not great though.
> 
> Apparently the new cables are available separately from Tony's store or you can try other mmcx if you have available. The one from my Highsenior iem works perfectly with Piano.




I see, at any rate the cable is fine as it is. It's far more likely that I just make my own cable if I get annoyed with this one


----------



## Saoshyant

I wanted to like the original cable on the Piano, but the different length sides really bothered me.  Is the Pro supposed to get the new cable?  If so, I may order that.


----------



## crabdog

saoshyant said:


> I wanted to like the original cable on the Piano, but the different length sides really bothered me.  Is the Pro supposed to get the new cable?  If so, I may order that.


 
 Only the Piano has the new cable but it can be bought separately and is also compatible with the Pro.


----------



## Rainmaker91

saoshyant said:


> I wanted to like the original cable on the Piano, but the different length sides really bothered me.  Is the Pro supposed to get the new cable?  If so, I may order that.




No idea, but the pro cable is already a lot different from the piano cable.


----------



## kiler

rainmaker91 said:


> No idea, but the pro cable is already a lot different from the piano cable.


 
 What are the differences actually?


----------



## Rainmaker91

kiler said:


> What are the differences actually?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-100-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-best-deals-and-impressions-sharing-for-audiophile-on-budget-include-best-chinese-headphones-dap-section/855#post_12752737

Just did a comparison if you're interested.


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> I wanted to like the original cable on the Piano, but the different length sides really bothered me.  Is the Pro supposed to get the new cable?  If so, I may order that.


 

It's like bc it's supposed to go around your neck right?


----------



## kiler

rainmaker91 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805930/best-sub-100-chinese-brands-earphones-thread-hidden-gems-personal-favorite-best-deals-and-impressions-sharing-for-audiophile-on-budget-include-best-chinese-headphones-dap-section/855#post_12752737
> 
> Just did a comparison if you're interested.


 
 Awesome, thanks for the quick feedback


----------



## John Chua

vidal said:


> I can't do a comparison as I've only got the Piano which I'm selling - it's new.
> 
> When I listened to the Piano I thought they were really good but the cable configuration annoyed me, they didn't have as much bass as the Banjos but were reasonably balanced overall. The sound isn't fatiguing with these, I had them in my ears pretty much all day on one occasion, but there's plenty of clarity. I believe there's a new cable now with all MMCX Tennmaks
> 
> The **** are a step up in quality I feel, but without being able to do a back to back comparison hard to say what the differences between the two are. The DT2 are currently my primary earphone out of choice from a long list - I like the deep bass and imaging with these.



Hi Vidal, thanks for your help again! Sorry fo the late reply. I had gone to a camp. Anyways I think I'll probably get the DT2. Sounds like what I'll like from your description.


----------



## alexeliasson

Hi, 
  
 Starstrucked of the knowledge by the posters here. Great! 
  
 
  
 I've been buying Chinabranded cells for a couple of years, and really can't be more satisfied witht he product/price-ration. 
  
 I'm looking for a pair of headphones, over-ear and with bluetooth. I'm aiming low with a 50$ budget. 
  
 What are your recommendations?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Something from Ausdom should do the trick. I recommend the M05. Should be able to find them around the price you're looking at.


----------



## alexeliasson

b9scrambler said:


> Something from Ausdom should do the trick. I recommend the M05. Should be able to find them around the price you're looking at.


 
 Thanks, did some searching and Ausdom got overall good reviews. 
  
 Can't - from the face of it - see the difference in the M05 or M06. Besides the price...
  
 Any input of what the difference in quality is?


----------



## B9Scrambler

alexeliasson said:


> Thanks, did some searching and Ausdom got overall good reviews.
> 
> Can't - from the face of it - see the difference in the M05 or M06. Besides the price...
> 
> Any input of what the difference in quality is?


 
  
 That I won't be able to help you with unfortunately. I've only got the M05 and their S09 in-ears.


----------



## raszcagalJK

Really interesting thread here! So good that I am tempted to buy this and that from AE... Luckily I can always get a hold of myself! 
  
 Well just a quick thought here, I was kinda impressed and interested with those so called "budget wooden" IEMs such as DZAT DF-10, VJJB K4, and of course the hyped Shozy Zero. Unfortunately until now I only able to try the VJJB K4... And hell yeah honestly I really like their sound signature!
  
 Are you guys aware of some other stellar "budget wooden" IEMs (please don't include Awei lol) out there beside those three that I have mentioned? Would love to hear some comparisons too between DF-10s, Zeros, and K4s...
  
 Thanks a bunch as always!


----------



## leobigfield

KZ recently released some new wood iems at $6 dollars price. I got them in the mail but they will take at least 30 days to arrive  but at $6 i can't think of it going wrong


----------



## Rainmaker91

raszcagaljk said:


> Really interesting thread here! So good that I am tempted to buy this and that from AE... Luckily I can always get a hold of myself!
> 
> Well just a quick thought here, I was kinda impressed and interested with those so called "budget wooden" IEMs such as DZAT DF-10, VJJB K4, and of course the hyped Shozy Zero. Unfortunately until now I only able to try the VJJB K4... And hell yeah honestly I really like their sound signature!
> 
> ...




Personally I'm not a big fan of the DZAT DF-10, so I would try different ones to start. They look good though if your after aesthetics.


----------



## Lurk650

raszcagaljk said:


> Really interesting thread here! So good that I am tempted to buy this and that from AE... Luckily I can always get a hold of myself!
> 
> Well just a quick thought here, I was kinda impressed and interested with those so called "budget wooden" IEMs such as DZAT DF-10, VJJB K4, and of course the hyped Shozy Zero. Unfortunately until now I only able to try the VJJB K4... And hell yeah honestly I really like their sound signature!
> 
> ...




MusicMaker FengYin from HCK


----------



## kiler

leobigfield said:


> KZ recently released some new wood iems at $6 dollars price. I got them in the mail but they will take at least 30 days to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hopefully they won't arrive with any defects due to QC :b Fingers crossed


----------



## loomisjohnson

raszcagaljk said:


> Really interesting thread here! So good that I am tempted to buy this and that from AE... Luckily I can always get a hold of myself!
> 
> Well just a quick thought here, I was kinda impressed and interested with those so called "budget wooden" IEMs such as DZAT DF-10, VJJB K4, and of course the hyped Shozy Zero. Unfortunately until now I only able to try the VJJB K4... And hell yeah honestly I really like their sound signature!
> 
> ...


ireally like the bk35 (variously labelled hlsx or magoasi)...for me they're a class above


----------



## Vidal

raszcagaljk said:


> Really interesting thread here! So good that I am tempted to buy this and that from AE... Luckily I can always get a hold of myself!
> 
> Well just a quick thought here, I was kinda impressed and interested with those so called "budget wooden" IEMs such as DZAT DF-10, VJJB K4, and of course the hyped Shozy Zero. Unfortunately until now I only able to try the VJJB K4... And hell yeah honestly I really like their sound signature!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Add the Sendiy M1s to that list, love these. There's also the Winintone RG601s or something like that. They seem very similar to the Sendiy M2 which are considerably more expensive.
  
 If you bump up in budget there's also the BK50s as well, stunning earphones IMO


----------



## goodluck4u

vidal said:


> Add the Sendiy M1s to that list, love these. There's also the Winintone RG601s or something like that. They seem very similar to the Sendiy M2 which are considerably more expensive.
> 
> If you bump up in budget there's also the BK50s as well, stunning earphones IMO




My Sendiy M2 is under burning and spends more than 50 hours to drive. the present M2 with silver nozzle might be a substitute of original Xiaomi Piston2. M2 doesn't contain the sound aspect from beryllium but has similar resolution and slightly huger souhdstage than the Piston2. M2 tends to sound neat clear with slightly warm whereas the Piston2 is wamer.


----------



## raszcagalJK

loomisjohnson said:


> ireally like the bk35 (variously labelled hlsx or magoasi)...for me they're a class above


 
 How do the BK35s fare against the BK50s? Any thought(s)? Looks like both of them are similarly priced (although BK50s is slightly cheaper) and use the same DD+BA hybrid setup.
  


vidal said:


> Add the Sendiy M1s to that list, love these. There's also the Winintone RG601s or something like that. They seem very similar to the Sendiy M2 which are considerably more expensive.
> 
> If you bump up in budget there's also the BK50s as well, stunning earphones IMO


 
 Same question here: M1s vs M2s? Big gap in price, night and day difference?
  


lurk650 said:


> MusicMaker FengYin from HCK


 
 They look sleek and neat indeed! Sound impressions?
  
  
  
 Thank you guys!


----------



## Lurk650

raszcagaljk said:


> How do the BK35s fare against the BK50s? Any thought(s)? Looks like both of them are similarly priced (although BK50s is slightly cheaper) and use the same DD+BA hybrid setup.
> 
> Same question here: M1s vs M2s? Big gap in price, night and day difference?
> 
> ...




Nice warm sound with good details. Like many MM IEMs they require at least 150 hrs to sound their best. Not exactly power hungry but most exactly easy to drive. One member said his didn't have much bass, either defective or sound preference but IMO they have heavy impact and good rumble. Mids are fun, highs are smooth. FWIW I use them WITH Auvio tips


----------



## loomisjohnson

I don't have the bk50 but you can find some posts which compare them to the bk35 and seem to prefer the bk50


----------



## petan970

loomisjohnson said:


> I don't have the bk50 but you can find some posts which compare them to the bk35 and seem to prefer the bk50


 
  
 I have both and I can confirm that BK50 is much better. BK35 has too much mid-bass.


----------



## patricc

Finally from a lurker to registered user.

Ordered a Piano and a Havi today. Hopefully they sound like what was reviewed here.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Alright... so I'm really starting to hate brain burn-in... At first look I really enjoyed the Tennmak Piano, but now they sound thin and overly aggressive. I guess that's what I get for falling asleep with the Pros on my ears


----------



## crabdog

patricc said:


> Finally from a lurker to registered user.
> 
> Ordered a Piano and a Havi today. Hopefully they sound like what was reviewed here.


 
 Welcome to Head-Fi. Hope you enjoy your new IEMs. Sorry for your wallet


----------



## mikaveli06

puro bt5200 are fantastic if u can find them for just over $50..  I got mine for $69


----------



## raszcagalJK

lurk650 said:


> Nice warm sound with good details. Like many MM IEMs they require at least 150 hrs to sound their best. Not exactly power hungry but most exactly easy to drive. One member said his didn't have much bass, either defective or sound preference but IMO they have heavy impact and good rumble. Mids are fun, highs are smooth. FWIW I use them WITH Auvio tips


 
  OK, I'm gonna get one of the Fengyins then... 
  


petan970 said:


> I have both and I can confirm that BK50 is much better. BK35 has too much mid-bass.


 
 Thanks for the info... if only their cable wasn't pink... :S


----------



## audio123

How is pmv a01 mk2?


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> How is pmv a01 mk2?




If you can then buy both.


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> If you can then buy both.



Lol 
kimD when are you going to buy AK?


----------



## audio123

crabdog said:


> Lol
> kimD when are you going to buy AK?


he bought ak70 already and sold it days after


----------



## 1clearhead

rainmaker91 said:


> I got yet another batch of in-ear headphones and earphones today. This time I got the good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should try the *TY HI-Z*.....the sub-bass is epic!
  


raszcagaljk said:


> OK, I'm gonna get one of the Fengyins then...
> 
> Thanks for the info... *if only their cable wasn't pink*... :S


 
  
 They're actually rose gold cables to match the rose gold housing. But, depending the seller you buy them from, they also come in black! .....I have both rose gold and black cable BK50's.


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> You should try the *TY HI-Z*.....the sub-bass is epic!
> 
> 
> They're actually rose gold cables to match the rose gold housing. But, depending the seller you buy them from, they also come in black! .....I have both rose gold and black cable BK50's.


 

 i agree the ty hiz is very nice


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> i agree the ty hiz is very nice


 
 First earbud to satisfy my sub-bass senses.


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> First earbud to satisfy my sub-bass senses.


 

 im waiting for my ag rx1 now hoping its good


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Long time no see Headfiers! Just came back from a roadtrip in Gaspésie and have some time to listen to my new earphones there!
  
 My 4 new babies are the Ownluxe, FengYin, Sendy M2 and Somic V2:
  



  
 My favorite of the bunch is the Ownluxe because of his wider soundstage and better bass performance.
 Somic V2 are very impressive and nobody talk about them here, imo they beat the VJJB V1S but are quite similar in soundsignature.
 FengYin are not bad but I find the soundstage very small, the Sendy are a little harsh sounding but the level of details we get is incredible for the price and the bass is quite big too...
  
 Most listen more and will make comparaisons latter.
  
 To be honnest, I prefer the Tennmak Pro to the Ownluxe that cost twice the price....that's something!
  
 Will read what's going on here and try to put more new good earphones in the list.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> I can't do a comparison as I've only got the Piano which I'm selling - it's new.
> 
> When I listened to the Piano I thought they were really good but the cable configuration annoyed me, they didn't have as much bass as the Banjos but were reasonably balanced overall. The sound isn't fatiguing with these, I had them in my ears pretty much all day on one occasion, but there's plenty of clarity. I believe there's a new cable now with all MMCX Tennmaks
> 
> The **** are a step up in quality I feel, but without being able to do a back to back comparison hard to say what the differences between the two are. The DT2 are currently my primary earphone out of choice from a long list - I like the deep bass and imaging with these.


 

 Hi there, I barely buy the DT2 and just forget about them...how the mids are with these? And what about microdetails?
 They use the IE800 housing with other ear nozzle so i'm hooked...but how is the cable, did it make microphonic noise as with the Ownluxe?
  
 Will put them in the list anyway.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Lol
> kimD when are you going to buy AK?




Oops you meant AK custom hybrid IEM or AK70?
My Ak70 already sold and by today just place my AK custom hybrid 2+1DD 

Can't wait for these


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

coil said:


> Rainmaker91 - remove foam pieces from nozzles on Your EDR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey there, can you give more impressions about this mysterious and beautifull inexpensive IEM called Yinjw wooden IE800?
 because of the small price I pass on them in HCK store thinking it can't sound as good as it look...
  
 Bass? Mids? High? Soundstage? Easy to drive?
  
 Thanks in advance cause I want to put them in the list with a little description!


----------



## crabdog

kimd said:


> Oops you meant AK custom hybrid IEM or AK70?
> My Ak70 already sold and by today just place my AK custom hybrid 2+1DD
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I meant the AK custom.


----------



## kimD

crabdog said:


> Yes, I meant the AK custom.




Bought already, wait the seller shipping only
I have it good price too


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> Bought already, wait the seller shipping only


 

 ready to get my lz a2s


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> ready to get my lz a2s




You ah you ah... Really powerful


----------



## audio123

kimd said:


> You ah you ah... Really powerful


 

 your it03 and ak enough to buy 5 pmv haha


----------



## kimD

audio123 said:


> your it03 and ak enough to buy 5 pmv haha




Oops I guess so


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi there, I barely buy the DT2 and just forget about them...how the mids are with these? And what about microdetails?
> They use the IE800 housing with other ear nozzle so i'm hooked...but how is the cable, did it make microphonic noise as with the Ownluxe?
> 
> Will put them in the list anyway.
> ...




I don't think it is the IE800 housing as its too large and the cables detach. The mids are fine not recessed or forward, and they do the sparkley bits well. 

I use them with a cable from another earphone that has memory wire so no microphonics whatsoever.


----------



## RedJohn456

Looks like there will be a round 2 of Mass Drop exclusive red monk plus. it should be available from August 2 at 6:00 AM PST


----------



## Rainmaker91

1clearhead said:


> You should try the *TY HI-Z*.....the sub-bass is epic!
> 
> 
> They're actually rose gold cables to match the rose gold housing. But, depending the seller you buy them from, they also come in black! .....I have both rose gold and black cable BK50's.




I'm probably not going to get those, but thanks for the advice. Honestly though the VE Monk sound great I just struggle a lot in getting a proper seal in my ears, but when I do they perform well in the sub-bass/bass area. It's simply the fact that they are ear-buds that make them a bad choice for me, the drivers in them are really good but I can't practically get a seal when using them so I can't fully hear the extent it's range. I'm sticking to in-ear headphones for now, since these are the only ones that I can effectively get a proper seal with.

Edit: You may also ask why I would ever buy ear-buds knowing full well I hate using them... Honestly they got so many good reviews that I figured I would want to hear what all the fuzz was about, and for 5$ it's not exactly breaking the bank.


----------



## To.M

yeah, that's why I use my Monks (v1 and +) only at home when I can sit or lie down and my hands are not constantly busy with adjusting them in my ears


----------



## krist2an

I need some suggestions: what's a good headphone (not IEM) to get under 60$ for outdoor use? I had the Mi headphones, but they were not really suitable for outdoor use and so I gave them to my gf. Looking at the Meizu HD50 right now, are there any better options than that?


----------



## Rainmaker91

I got my Xiaomi Hybrids today, these are... underwhelming. I'm not sure if I gt a defective unit, if it's counterfit or if I simply cant get a propper seal. They sound nothing like the reviews point towards, while they actually have a decent sounstage they are completely lacking in bass and sub-bass. Which seems strange to me as thatBeatsguy mentioned them as having a "Solid and impactful" bass in his review.

It's not that I didn't try either. I tried on all the supplied tips as well as comply, Spinfits and Trinity double-flange tips. Nothing truly gets a propper bass, except if I push on them in a very specific direction, then they actually sound decent.


----------



## SuperMAG

Where did u buy from.


----------



## Vidal

A bit of an update on the Benjie K9, I managed to get the player to work consistently after a master reset and reformat of the memory card. I really like the sound from the device but the interface is counterintuitive. I'm going to stick it up for sale on eBay.
  
 Part of the reason for flogging it is my latest purchase - an Oppo F1 smartphone - I'm only using it as a music player as I love my iPhone/watch combination but this thing is a revelation. Plenty of volume for IEMs at least and the Dirac sound allows plenty of customisation. It tends to be bassy but I've found the right balance eventually.


----------



## DarkZenith

krist2an said:


> I need some suggestions: what's a good headphone (not IEM) to get under 60$ for outdoor use? I had the Mi headphones, but they were not really suitable for outdoor use and so I gave them to my gf. Looking at the Meizu HD50 right now, are there any better options than that?


 

 SoundMagic P21.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/727275/review-soundmagic-p21s-perfect-portable-iphone-android-friendly-portables


----------



## audio123

the ag-rx1 is a complete gem. for the sound, it should be priced >100 usd


----------



## Rainmaker91

supermag said:


> Where did u buy from.




Here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Mi-Xiaomi-Hybrid-Piston-Dual-Driver-Piston4-Earphone-Headphone-Headset-In-Ear-Iron-Noise-Cancel/32663568048.html

I mean I always know there is a risk involved ordering from Aliexpress, but I had hoped these were at least genuine. I see now that at least one other buyer reported the same.


----------



## SuperMAG

You made a mistake, especially since you are buying xiaomi headphones, aliexpress has the highest number of fakes of xiaomi. 
  
 Next time, if you are buying xiaomi product, buy from Gearbest or Geekbuying. Infact, you can get these for 16.50 in gearbest now instead of 20 for a fake. try your luck with dispute.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261864.html


----------



## Rainmaker91

supermag said:


> You made a mistake, especially since you are buying xiaomi headphones, aliexpress has the highest number of fakes of xiaomi.
> 
> Next time, if you are buying xiaomi product, buy from Gearbest or Geekbuying. Infact, you can get these for 16.50 in gearbest now instead of 20 for a fake. try your luck with dispute.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261864.html




Yeah that's my thought exactly, Oh well it's not like it was a 100$ pair of headphones either. Still I'm going to try with a dispute.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> the ag-rx1 is a complete gem. for the sound, it should be priced >100 usd


 

 Any link to this Gem?
  
 And what type of soundsignature they have?
  
 Will put it in the list with your little description of you can give one.


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Any link to this Gem?
> 
> And what type of soundsignature they have?
> 
> Will put it in the list with your little description of you can give one.


 
 http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/earbuds/AUGLAMOUR-RX-1
  
 i dont get why its priced at 23.9 usd. its better than ve zen imo.
 immersive soundstage, mid centric, addictive subbass!


----------



## crabdog

audio123 said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/earbuds/AUGLAMOUR-RX-1
> 
> i dont get why its priced at 23.9 usd. its better than ve zen imo.
> immersive soundstage, mid centric, addictive subbass!


 
 Not to mention the excellent accessories that come with it. I plan to get it one day but no hurry because I rarely use earbuds.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

audio123 said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Earphones/earbuds/AUGLAMOUR-RX-1
> 
> i dont get why its priced at 23.9 usd. its better than ve zen imo.
> immersive soundstage, mid centric, addictive subbass!


 

 Okay! The AUGLAMOUR....they look amazing and i regret to don't have buy them....I was very intrigued by them in HCK store lately.
  
 Hum, I love midcentric too but did the highs are there too? And what about over-ear design comfort?
  
 I learn to ADORE my Mrz Tomahawk even if the comfort is so so.
  
 Look like earbud mania begin to grow in me now


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay! The AUGLAMOUR....they look amazing and i regret to don't have buy them....I was very intrigued by them in HCK store lately.
> 
> Hum, I love midcentric too but did the highs are there too? And what about over-ear design comfort?
> 
> ...


 

 the highs are there too but quite controlled. there is a reason why this earbud is 5th in clieos list


----------



## 1clearhead

I'm not much of an ear bud fanatic myself, but I'll never depart from my VE MONK and my TY HI-Z. They are branded in my collection as "forever keepers"!


----------



## petan970

supermag said:


> You made a mistake, especially since you are buying xiaomi headphones, aliexpress has the highest number of fakes of xiaomi.
> 
> Next time, if you are buying xiaomi product, buy from Gearbest or Geekbuying. Infact, you can get these for 16.50 in gearbest now instead of 20 for a fake. try your luck with dispute.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261864.html


 
  
 I agree. I have several Xiaomi products (including Piston 2 and Hybrid IEMs) from Gearbest and always original.


----------



## Tential

I see piston 3 original headphones on gearbest, tiny deal and geekbuying for 5.69

Are these legit and are they worth it or should I just get the hybrid xiaomi again as I've had that before and liked them although I think I eventually broke em anyway

Edit: my budget is $20 i want headphone controls and a mic, open to any suggestions of good deals. If there are headphones that work with the iPod nano even better but I doubt it.


----------



## Lurk650

tential said:


> I see piston 3 original headphones on gearbest, tiny deal and geekbuying for 5.69
> 
> Are these legit and are they worth it or should I just get the hybrid xiaomi again as I've had that before and liked them although I think I eventually broke em anyway
> 
> Edit: my budget is $20 i want headphone controls and a mic, open to any suggestions of good deals. If there are headphones that work with the iPod nano even better but I doubt it.




Up it $5 to the Brainwavz Jive. They come with Apple or Android controls and mic and IMO they sound fantastic


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> Up it $5 to the Brainwavz Jive. They come with Apple or Android controls and mic and IMO they sound fantastic




I'll second this. The Jive is damn good.


----------



## Tential

Thanks for the help I'll trust you two and take a chance on this. 

https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Isolating-Earphones-iPhones-Green-iOS/dp/B013OKX8H4?th=1&psc=1

Good place to order from or somewhere cheaper?


----------



## Tential

I can't link since I'm new (I thought I had registered here before) but any place better than amazon?
I trust yall so I'll get these and try em out see if I like em more.


----------



## Lurk650

If you have Amazon Prime you can't go wrong ordering from there.


----------



## crabdog

+1 the Jive sounds good and has a very solid build quality.


----------



## Wong Kvin

Hi guys, I am new here. I am currently looking for earphones and affordable price from 15usd to 30usd.
 I stumbled upon many sites of reviews talking about VJJB K4S, DZAT DF 10, Xiaomi Quantie (Hybrid), USAMS Tenna (HSTL) and ​Rock Zircon have positive feedbacks..
  
 May I request to compare each of them, and I have saw from this feed  " http://www.head-fi.org/t/325883/earphones-16-ohm-v-s-32-ohm-any-difference " Talking about the resistance on earphones, reply from MechE.. Saying 16ohm is working good.. 
  
 Please guide me on choosing from the earphones I have listed as Im a noobie on it. Much appreciated from urs reply.


----------



## Wong Kvin

Hi guys, I am new here. Looking for a good earphones from price range 15usd to 30usd. I need your recommendation on choosing a good pairs and from my surveys on these earphones below are with good reviews,
USAMS Tenna (HSTL)​ Xiaomi Quantie (Hybrid)​ ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)​ DZAT DF-10​ boarseman KR49i​  
Much appreciated from urs reply.​


----------



## Lurk650

wong kvin said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. Looking for a good earphones from price range 15usd to 30usd. I need your recommendation on choosing a good pairs and from my surveys on these earphones below are with good reviews,
> USAMS Tenna (HSTL)​
> Xiaomi Quantie (Hybrid)​
> ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)​
> ...




TK FengYin and Brainwavz Jive


----------



## blazinblazin

wong kvin said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. Looking for a good earphones from price range 15usd to 30usd. I need your recommendation on choosing a good pairs and from my surveys on these earphones below are with good reviews,
> USAMS Tenna (HSTL)​ Xiaomi Quantie (Hybrid)​ ROCK Zircon (RAU0501)​ DZAT DF-10​ boarseman KR49i​
> Much appreciated from urs reply.​


 
 There's also KZ ZS3


----------



## Wong Kvin

Thx for u guys reply, there's so many out there.. I have no idea to choose which one since there's so many choices..


----------



## chompchomps

Get all


----------



## audio123

1clearhead said:


> I'm not much of an ear bud fanatic myself, but I'll never depart from my VE MONK and my TY HI-Z. They are branded in my collection as "forever keepers"!


 

 try the agrx1 it has superseded the ve and ty for me


----------



## 1clearhead

audio123 said:


> try the agrx1 it has superseded the ve and ty for me


 

 Link?


----------



## To.M

auglamour rx1
http://s.aliexpress.com/3IbeaMVb

read about them in the earbud thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up/7830_30


----------



## Freetrademan

How can you tell?


----------



## Freetrademan

petan970 said:


> I agree. I have several Xiaomi products (including Piston 2 and Hybrid IEMs) from Gearbest and always original.


 
 How can you tell?


----------



## petan970

freetrademan said:


> petan970 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I have several Xiaomi products (including Piston 2 and Hybrid IEMs) from Gearbest and always original.
> ...


 
  
  
 I have already written that I think that Gearbest (GB) is an official seller of Xiaomi products. 
  
 From GB I have Xiaomi Miband 1S which works with official Xiaomi application (installed from Google Play). The same is with Xiaomi Camera I have bought at Gearbest. If these were fakes, they most likely would not work with official Xiaomi android applications. So I have never had any doubts that my Xiaomy Hybrids from GB are original.


----------



## petan970

audio123 said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not much of an ear bud fanatic myself, but I'll never depart from my VE MONK and my TY HI-Z. They are branded in my collection as "forever keepers"!
> ...


 
  
 My RX-1 are on the way, I cant wait. Ordered from HCK who has great reputation on this forum and good prices for head-fi members.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Hi guys, so it seems I need some photos of Xiaomi Hybrids to compare my fake pair against for my dispute on Aliexpress. If any of you have any laying around I would really apreciate some photos of the jack, the rubber thing where the cables split, the mic and the housing.

If not that's fine to, but any help is apreciated. 

I'm sure they are identical to look at and the only real difference is the drivers, but if there is a physical difference then that would help my case somewhat. It'snot like it's the largest sum to loose either, but it's going to bug me like hell if the dude gets away with it.


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi all, I am currently torn between a few earphones I am not sure which I should buy in the following:
1)Auglamour R8
2)KZ ZS3
3)Xiaomi Hybrid
4)Rock Zircon


----------



## Samuel777

how many drivers do we have in each ear of Auglamour R8 ?
 i'm about to order this : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html
 what about the quality ? i have already Shure SE846. will the Auglamour R8 be better as the SE846 ?
 thanks


----------



## Rainmaker91

samuel777 said:


> how many drivers do we have in each ear of Auglamour R8 ?
> i'm about to order this : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html
> what about the quality ? i have already Shure SE846. will the Auglamour R8 be better as the SE846 ?
> thanks




Considering the Shure is more than 30 times the price I seriously doubt it. Some of the Chinese IEMs are really good for the money, but they have their limits.


----------



## chompchomps

samuel777 said:


> how many drivers do we have in each ear of Auglamour R8 ?
> i'm about to order this : http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Newest-Original-AUGLAMOUR-R8-In-Ear-Earphones-Ear-Hook-Metal-Earphones-Upgrade-HIFI-Headphones-DIY/32495451792.html
> what about the quality ? i have already Shure SE846. will the Auglamour R8 be better as the SE846 ?
> thanks


 
  
 You might want to be careful with that link. Any discussion about that shop is banned in this forum. 
  
 its almost a david vs goliath comparison tho. but they sure look sexy as hell.


----------



## Freetrademan

Is everyone a "basshead" nowadays? Sometimes it seems the only thing anyone talks about when talking about headphones is bass. After owning enough IEMs and judging their relative merits, I have to conclude that bass is easy. Even the cheapest junk from the dollar store has lots of bass, provided the fit/seal is good. But what I'm looking for, what sets great earphones apart, is great treble performance. A high end that has great extension, with sparkle, shimmer, and air. A balanced, realistic sound signature. I know there are plenty of IEMs known for their bass performance, but which earphones out there (especially in this "super-budget Chinese" category) stands out for their high-end performance?


----------



## raszcagalJK

freetrademan said:


> How can you tell?


 
  
 Usually they have the barcode thingy on the back of the package where you can input and check online on their website, no? I've never done that on all of my Xiaomi products, as they sound perfectly fine, so I am pretty sure they're all originals.. 
  


rainmaker91 said:


> Hi guys, so it seems I need some photos of Xiaomi Hybrids to compare my fake pair against for my dispute on Aliexpress. If any of you have any laying around I would really apreciate some photos of the jack, the rubber thing where the cables split, the mic and the housing.
> 
> If not that's fine to, but any help is apreciated.
> 
> I'm sure they are identical to look at and the only real difference is the drivers, but if there is a physical difference then that would help my case somewhat. It'snot like it's the largest sum to loose either, but it's going to bug me like hell if the dude gets away with it.


 
  
 I have those.. How shall I provide you with the pics?


----------



## blazinblazin

freetrademan said:


> Is everyone a "basshead" nowadays? Sometimes it seems the only thing anyone talks about when talking about headphones is bass. After owning enough IEMs and judging their relative merits, I have to conclude that bass is easy. Even the cheapest junk from the dollar store has lots of bass, provided the fit/seal is good. But what I'm looking for, what sets great earphones apart, is great treble performance. A high end that has great extension, with sparkle, shimmer, and air. A balanced, realistic sound signature. I know there are plenty of IEMs known for their bass performance, but which earphones out there (especially in this "super-budget Chinese" category) stands out for their high-end performance?




From what I have.

Super budget-fi I think KZ ZS3 quite good in highs.

A step up would be TFZ series 5.


----------



## Wong Kvin

getting


----------



## Wong Kvin

Getting auglamour rx1 very soon and give it a try!


----------



## Rainmaker91

raszcagaljk said:


> Usually they have the barcode thingy on the back of the package where you can input and check online on their website, no? I've never done that on all of my Xiaomi products, as they sound perfectly fine, so I am pretty sure they're all originals..
> 
> 
> I have those.. How shall I provide you with the pics?




Great, whatever is easiest for you. We can take it on PM if you prefer that.


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone confirm if these are genuine or not.
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Genuine-Beyerdynamic-DX-160IE-DX160IE-in-ear-earphones-HiFi-headphones-perfect-bass-sound-Short-Cable-Extend/101055_32436267946.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000013.30.jr1ifV


----------



## Rainmaker91

sulbh said:


> Can anyone confirm if these are genuine or not.
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Genuine-Beyerdynamic-DX-160IE-DX160IE-in-ear-earphones-HiFi-headphones-perfect-bass-sound-Short-Cable-Extend/101055_32436267946.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000013.30.jr1ifV




It's really hard to say as there are suppliers that sell genuine products on Aliexpress. Generally speaking though, they are missing some of the accessories which means it's either directly from the factory or it's a replica. the pricing is also a bit off, as most western products on Aliexpress also has near identical pricing as in the US.

Honestly though, you are probably better off getting one of the proven chinese brands rather than taking a chance on something that might be real or fake. May I sugest the Tennmak Pro, it's right around that price range and really impressed me on both the product quality and most importantly sound.


----------



## burgunder

freetrademan said:


> Is everyone a "basshead" nowadays? Sometimes it seems the only thing anyone talks about when talking about headphones is bass. After owning enough IEMs and judging their relative merits, I have to conclude that bass is easy. Even the cheapest junk from the dollar store has lots of bass, provided the fit/seal is good. But what I'm looking for, what sets great earphones apart, is great treble performance. A high end that has great extension, with sparkle, shimmer, and air. A balanced, realistic sound signature. I know there are plenty of IEMs known for their bass performance, but which earphones out there (especially in this "super-budget Chinese" category) stands out for their high-end performance?


 


 It also seems to me that, most of the new IEMs are somewhat bassy and/or rolled of in the treble.
  
 It still seems as if Havi B3 Pro is the winner in the neutral department, but the square waves don't look good 

 TFZ 5 was suggested but is that not supposed to be light in the treble?

 Are there any IEM's with a light V-shaped signature up to 100$, they might be usefull, if ypu don't listen that loud.


----------



## crabdog

burgunder said:


> It also seems to me that, most of the new IEMs are somewhat bassy and/or rolled of in the treble.
> 
> It still seems as if Havi B3 Pro is the winner in the neutral department, but the square waves don't look good
> 
> ...


 
 HLSX-808 ticks all the boxes imo


----------



## burgunder

crabdog said:


> HLSX-808 ticks all the boxes imo


 
  
 Thx are there any more expensive options?


----------



## crabdog

burgunder said:


> Thx are there any more expensive options?



Maybe check out the PMV A01 Mkii


----------



## audio123

burgunder said:


> Thx are there any more expensive options?


 

 flc8s, dunu2000j, fidue sirius


----------



## thugangel123

freetrademan said:


> Is everyone a "basshead" nowadays? Sometimes it seems the only thing anyone talks about when talking about headphones is bass. After owning enough IEMs and judging their relative merits, I have to conclude that bass is easy. Even the cheapest junk from the dollar store has lots of bass, provided the fit/seal is good. But what I'm looking for, what sets great earphones apart, is great treble performance. A high end that has great extension, with sparkle, shimmer, and air. A balanced, realistic sound signature. I know there are plenty of IEMs known for their bass performance, but which earphones out there (especially in this "super-budget Chinese" category) stands out for their high-end performance?




Vivo xe800


----------



## loomisjohnson

thugangel123 said:


> Vivo xe800


 

 +1 on the vivo. the (even cheaper) swing diy ie800 also fit your bill, but the vivo are better.


----------



## crabdog

loomisjohnson said:


> +1 on the vivo. the (even cheaper) swing diy ie800 also fit your bill, but the vivo are better.


 
 I would love to try the vivo but have so many incoming at the moment.


----------



## goodluck4u

During the last few months, I pick up some iems as sample product from Amazon Japan shop for posting reviews there and unknowns here. There are only hidden gems I think. These iems might be lower or around $30.
  
 1. Aukey EP-C3: Share type dual drivers. it sounds well balanced this is the superior league of KZ ZS1 and the same or slightly below league of Tennmak pro.
 2. GGMM C800 8.6mm diaphragm  I feel it is like the balanced signature version of Tennmak dulcimer; ; GGMM iems are basically high build quality.
 3 Jayfi JA40 good v-shaped with bass enhanced and high build quality. it sounds polite bass but it is not suit for music required high response like slash metal. I don't find the similar iems. 
  
 Although there are hidden gems of shop models on Amazons, In particular I don't know whether 1 and 3 is OEM or original products. 
  
 PS.
 My current best under $50 is Sendiy M2 but the M2 is a purchased iem normally.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just finish my review of the Tennmak Pro dual drivers.
  
 Can't tell enough good words about this ones...
 And they sound quite good with my new little baby: Xduoo X1 (extra mids is welcome!)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/tennmak-pro-dual-dynamic-driver-professional-in-ear-sport-detach-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-remote-black/reviews/16601
  
 Yep, I prefer them to the Ownluxe A1.
 Deal with it


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

goodluck4u said:


> During the last few months, I pick up some iems as sample product from Amazon Japan shop for posting reviews there and unknowns here. There are only hidden gems I think. These iems might be lower or around $30.
> 
> 1. Aukey EP-C3: Share type dual drivers. it sounds well balanced this is the superior league of KZ ZS1 and the same or slightly below league of Tennmak pro.
> 2. GGMM C800 8.6mm diaphragm  I feel it is like the balanced signature version of Tennmak dulcimer; ; GGMM iems are basically high build quality.
> ...


 

 Great, that's very obscure earphones there...wish I can have sample too cause money factor is low now.
  
 Anyway, I was wondering if the Sendiy M2 improve with burn in???
 I find them quite brightish, but like the details retreival they give...as I listen less than 10 hours to them so if it need burn in it isn't done yet.
  
 Will try to add your suggestions to the list too.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great, that's very obscure earphones there...wish I can have sample too cause money factor is low now.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if the Sendiy M2 improve with burn in???
> I find them quite brightish, but like the details retreival they give...as I listen less than 10 hours to them so if it need burn in it isn't done yet.
> ...


 
 The **** 4in1 really needs to be added to the list as well. They are a great budget iem.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

thugangel123 said:


> Vivo xe800


 

 Neeeed more info
 about the Vivo.
  
 And perhaps a link to real one because I paranoid about conterfeit for this product, the MSRP was like 100$ I think...and something happen, they can be find for 10 to 40$ now.
  
 Will like a comparaison to the Ownluxe A1 or Letv Reverse too, as both have big earshells wich surely give an airy soundstage.
  
 Some say it have the drivers of Vsonic Gr07. Perhaps i'm confuse too, it happen often.


----------



## Pastapipo

nymphonomaniac said:


> Neeeed more info
> about the Vivo.
> 
> And perhaps a link to real one because I paranoid about conterfeit for this product, the MSRP was like 100$ I think...and something happen, they can be find for 10 to 40$ now.
> ...


 
  
 I did write down everything I knew about them a while back:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/vivo-xe800/reviews/16422


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, will put them there.
 Give me a lyrical little impression about them if you can please.
  
  
 Look like their a new interesting earphones that appear every week if it is not everyday!


----------



## goodluck4u

nymphonomaniac said:


> Great, that's very obscure earphones there...wish I can have sample too cause money factor is low now.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if the Sendiy M2 improve with burn in???
> I find them quite brightish, but like the details retreival they give...as I listen less than 10 hours to them so if it need burn in it isn't done yet.
> ...


 
 My Sendy M2 is over 200 hours to burn in.  the change of burn-in is from clean and slightly cool to natural.  This change was occurred  from 100 to 120 hours.
 And also the current M2 expands soundstage and polishes resolution by burn-in : the soundstage size is over Mr.Z Tomahawk (earbud)！
 The M2 has two nozzle : black and silver. The black is less bass and vocal forward. The silver sounds from sub buss to treble. two nozzles sound natural vocal. 
 Of course ED9 nozzles is OK to use but I don't recommend to use because of the risk of lost nozzles.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, Great!
 That's promising then, I will burn them in right and give some impressions about potential change,
 The Sendiy construction is very good too, wood and metal look sooooo classy.
  
  
 That's funny you talk about Tomahawak as i'm quite obsess by them lately, really love their wide airy sound.
 I'm thinking about trying some even better earbuds if possible with a great metal construction too....
 Auglamour RX1 look nice but will it really be an improvment in sound department?
 Not sure...


----------



## Lurk650

Got a pair of KZ ATE yesterday. Very, very good for the price


----------



## To.M

welcome to the KZ club! I like them too


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah it's my first KZ and I figured I need at least one. Plus they are on Amazon Prime. Used stock wide bore tips. Gonna try my Auvio and Spiral Dots today


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Gotta respect KZ brand, they got so much good earphones at incredible value!
  
 I'm far from hating my ATE too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Listening to some very good KZ ED3 PERFECTION right now, I think I will cherrish them more cause they sound darn good.
 Just incredible what high quality for low money KZ can give!
 REZPECT KZ Bro.


----------



## Rainmaker91

So... I promised myself I wasn't going to order any more stuff for a while, but as expected I couldn't keep that promise for long. :rolleyes:

Got a pair of Swing IE800 today, they were bought at a store that shall not be mentioned. Anyway, they really surprised me. They give clear and detailed sound that I really was not expecting form the price tag. The signature is a bit V-shaped though with a bit extra in the sub-bass for those that like that. It's usually not the kind of thing I go for, but it actually made me listen to some records that I though were totally not my style. And you know what... I love them now.

It's weird how a different perspective (or in this case sound signature) can make you like things you normally would not. :etysmile:


----------



## smy1

The KZ ie80s hidden gem and people say it sounds like the real ie80s


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rainmaker91 said:


> So... I promised myself I wasn't going to order any more stuff for a while, but as expected I couldn't keep that promise for long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I really like them too, and consider that they are not wanna be conterfeit OEM because of the Swing logo...what player do you use with them?
  
 They like the little mid-bass bump of my Ibasso DX80 alot!
  
 But right now i'm enjoying my LZ-02A with my newly arrive Xduoo X1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Headfiers are CONTAGIOUS OBSESSIVE-COMPULSIVE AUDIO FREAKS! God bless them.


----------



## Rainmaker91

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I really like them too, and consider that they are not wanna be conterfeit OEM because of the Swing logo...what player do you use with them?
> 
> They like the little mid-bass bump of my Ibasso DX80 alot!
> 
> ...




I use my HRT Microstreamer, it's one of my favourite DACs. To be honest though, I’m not entirely sure what I think of the Swing yet as far as “sound signature” goes. I’ll have to do a more in depth listening session, because they definitively have the mids as well. I’m just not sure how the frequency response is yet, but they do sound good so that’s something.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Another review from a Nymphono-maniaco-compulsive-Headfier:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-arrival-somic-v4-double-moving-coil-in-ear-earphones/reviews/16609
  
 The SOMIC V4 is no joke...
 Soooo much better than the VJJB V1S imo.
  
 Anybody heard them?


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 count me in


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe, you bet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't think you would or can regret this...but you can DROWN in earphones accumulation with all these buys!
  
  
  
 By the way, I think you say on the Benjie S5 forum that you consider it to sound better than Xduoo X3 and other higher ends DAP.
 I read this and was like Dammmmmmn....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Where you joking or something cause if you weren't well...no...yes...no..argh: will surely buy it.
  
 I'm really enjoying my Xduoo X1 these days...clumsy beast but what a good powerfull sounding one!


----------



## toddy0191

nymphonomaniac said:


> Just finish my review of the Tennmak Pro dual drivers.
> 
> Can't tell enough good words about this ones...
> And they sound quite good with my new little baby: Xduoo X1 (extra mids is welcome!)
> ...




Great review and echoes my thoughts on them. Had them for over a week now and they are getting better and better.

Have you opened up the bass ports with a needle? If you haven't, i recommend doing so as it makes the bass more controlled.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

toddy0191 said:


> Great review and echoes my thoughts on them. Had them for over a week now and they are getting better and better.
> 
> Have you opened up the bass ports with a needle? If you haven't, i recommend doing so as it makes the bass more controlled.


 
  
 Thanks and i'm glad you enjoy them too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hey what!?! If the bass can became more controlled it will be HEAVEN!!
 I see a hole already up the Tennmak logo, what you say is that it isn't venting there already?
  
 Can you be just a little more precise on this mod...because I can became dangerous with a needle!
 Thanks cause i'm very excited about this!


----------



## 1clearhead

***** 4in1* review is up! ....Check it out! 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/32550#post_12782719


----------



## toddy0191

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks and i'm glad you enjoy them too
> 
> Hey what!?! If the bass can became more controlled it will be HEAVEN!!
> I see a hole already up the Tennmak logo, what you say is that it isn't venting there already?
> ...




Check the tennmak thread @raze94 was the one who suggested it.

There is small amount of glue or something covering the port inside.

You can use a thin needle to push it off. Its a little tricky to get it unattached as it just flapped off for me at first. Be careful not to damage anything by sticking it too far in. I was worried that the bits of glue would cause problems when they fell off but they definitely sound better afterwards.


----------



## audio123

i think simgot en700 is the next big thing under $100


----------



## Pastapipo

audio123 said:


> i think simgot en700 is the next big thing under $100


 

 Shortly (30 sec) audited them, and I did not like the sound signature on first listen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe that's due to the fact I listened to the warmer/darker Tenores just before that.


----------



## Zeke95

I Just received my Plextone S50, it sounds more open and mid forward compared to the kz ate and ed10. Also has a better braided cable.


----------



## Vidal

They also do a wireless version of the S50 called BX240, that pretty good too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zeke95 said:


> I Just received my Plextone S50, it sounds more open and mid forward compared to the kz ate and ed10. Also has a better braided cable.


 

 Great choice dude! Was thinking nobody but me would try them....I really like their mid fowards sound signature and use them with better memory foam than the one caming with it. It is really a good duo with warm but clean DAP like the Xduoo X3.
 I personally prefer them to Ate and ED10, vocals are extremly delighful with them...try them right now with my Xduoo X1: NOT deceive!!
 Give more impressions when you feel like it!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

toddy0191 said:


> Check the tennmak thread @raze94 was the one who suggested it.
> 
> There is small amount of glue or something covering the port inside.
> 
> You can use a thin needle to push it off. Its a little tricky to get it unattached as it just flapped off for me at first. Be careful not to damage anything by sticking it too far in. I was worried that the bits of glue would cause problems when they fell off but they definitely sound better afterwards.


 

 Okay thanks, I try it, take me some time to find a needle small enough and i'm not even certain it work properly...very small hole we talk about here.
 Anyway, perhaps I hear I slight more clarity and roundness to the bass and deepness to soundstage but not sure, just know it still sound very good!
  
 Making venting hole to some earphones is a commun mod and it look interesting.
 I myself mod the xiaomi piston V2 and put off the grill and filter sponge and it give more clarity for sure.


----------



## Rainmaker91

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay thanks, I try it, take me some time to find a needle small enough and i'm not even certain it work properly...very small hole we talk about here.
> Anyway, perhaps I hear I slight more clarity and roundness to the bass and deepness to soundstage but not sure, just know it still sound very good!
> 
> Making venting hole to some earphones is a commun mod and it look interesting.
> I myself mod the xiaomi piston V2 and put off the grill and filter sponge and it give more clarity for sure.




Let me know how that works out for you, because the only thing I'm missing from my Pros is a bit more control in the lower end.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, I will came back about this in no long!
  
 Now i'm into the discovering of the Superlux HD381_*F....*_
  
 Really love their earphones and this one is definetely MIDS centered as stated.
 Need more listening to know if I prefer them to the HD381.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## polychroma23

Just read your review of Somic V4s, good job as usual. Now I'm wishing I don't have other financial priorities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 One question, how does it stack up against Joyroom E107?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

polychroma23 said:


> Just read your review of Somic V4s, good job as usual. Now I'm wishing I don't have other financial priorities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks mate, it encourage me to do more reviews...cause I feel its something that stay here for usefull reference.
 Well, when I publish this review there where 20 pairs of these now there like 7 at this non sensikal 15 price tag.
  
 To be honnest i'm not a big Joyroom E107 fan cause of there to small soundstage and kind of too polite foward soundsig.
 But for you just now I listen back to back the two with some Marissa Nadler folk...
 Well, the Somic are clearly from another league wich is why they impress me for their price, they hit way upper than it should, soundstage is way wider and deeper than the E107 as well as instruments placement and treble sparkle, mids are perhaps a little more fowards on the 107 but less clear and centered, more bass and details with the V4 too, more airy sound as well as thickness.
 They are 3 times bigger than the Joyroom, but 3 times easier to drive too.
  
 Hope it help!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rainmaker91 said:


> Let me know how that works out for you, because the only thing I'm missing from my Pros is a bit more control in the lower end.


 

 So I find a needle and the hole isn't block by glue, this mod is a little risky tough because look like the piece of glue can fall in the earshell and it worry me a little as it can result in potential sound damage....one side was okay as  the hole it pass trough the glue the other push the glue and i'm not sure it do not block the venting.
  
 For bass and cleanest, the difference isn't night and day but yes, I feel their less vibration that interfer with bass clarity and a little little more air between instruments. I'll say their not a lot of risk to try this mod but just look well at what you do (if you have good eyes enough!). Don't push hard the needle and turn it gently instead.
  
 If you do, please make a better sound comparaison than me cause I was listening other earphone when I do this.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## polychroma23

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks mate, it encourage me to do more reviews...cause I feel its something that stay here for usefull reference.
> Well, when I publish this review there where 20 pairs of these now there like 7 at this non sensikal 15 price tag.
> 
> To be honnest i'm not a big Joyroom E107 fan cause of there to small soundstage and kind of too polite foward soundsig.
> ...




Wow a league above my goto IEMs. Thanks for the comparison mate, I'll buy these as soon as I get my paycheck!


----------



## Rainmaker91

nymphonomaniac said:


> So I find a needle and the hole isn't block by glue, this mod is a little risky tough because look like the piece of glue can fall in the earshell and it worry me a little as it can result in potential sound damage....one side was okay as  the hole it pass trough the glue the other push the glue and i'm not sure it do not block the venting.
> 
> For bass and cleanest, the difference isn't night and day but yes, I feel their less vibration that interfer with bass clarity and a little little more air between instruments. I'll say their not a lot of risk to try this mod but just look well at what you do (if you have good eyes enough!). Don't push hard the needle and turn it gently instead.
> 
> ...




Will do 

Also pulled the trigger on those Somic earphones. I have no self control it seems... oh well, good sound awaits


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe, nice!
  
 Sure you will not regret it, there no way to at this price especially if you DAP need more details.
  
 Tell us you impressions once you get it...but with Gearbest it can take long long time!
  
 Right now I listen to my Ownluxe A1 and they sound better on the ONN X5 because of his mids fowards soudsignature...still, they do not create big wow to me and I don't understand this buzz that they got...well, the look perhaps.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

polychroma23 said:


> Wow a league above my goto IEMs. Thanks for the comparison mate, I'll buy these as soon as I get my paycheck!


 
  
 To my ears: Big YES.
  
 What DAP do you use?
  
 They do NOT like bright source or too analitycal one like the Ibasso dx90...they love DX80 and all Xduoo players.
 I guess out of an ipod they will sound good because of the bass bump, was listening some electro with lot of low bass and they really impress me by what they can trow to you, it is not basshead bass but a very controlled one, like the E107 but on steroid, wich mean it is a muscle but polite bass at the same time. No distortion even at max volume.
  
 I use now the memory foam tips with them, it make them less prompt to pup out of your ears wich war rare but possible.


----------



## polychroma23

I have no DAP either, but I'm looking at Benjie K9 and S5.
Afaik, fellow head-fi'ers said that it has the same audio chip as xDuoo X2 so I guess it'll drive the V4s very well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah, Benjie S5 is a great choice for DAP, as well as Xduoo X2.
  
 Pretty sure it will be an excellent duo with the Somic cause they are very easy to drive.


----------



## z28dreams

Can anyone recommend a good IEM that meets this criteria?
  
 1.  Under $25
 2.  Has a mild V shape
 3.  Won't break in a week
 4.  Cable doesn't have awful microphonics.
 5.  Has a microphone
  
 I basically don't want super boomy bass or shrieking highs, but do want them to be a little bit of fun so not totally neutral/boring since I never use an IEM.
  
 Some IEM's I've had for comparison:
  
 - Steelseries flux (using) - something like this would probably be OK.  The cable microphonics are killing me though.  Any minor movement makes a ton of noise.
 - Soundmagic E10 (using) - overall not too bad.  Nice cable, sound is OK, maybe just a touch light on bass for me.
 - Vsonic GR02 (sold) - WAY too V shaped.  Hated these so much.
 - Meelectronics M9 (broken) - not bad, a little too harsh on the highs for me
 - Philips SH3590 (lost) - didn't really like these, just sounded distorted on highs and meh all around
  
 I'm rotating between the SS Flux and Soundmagic E10 now.  Flux is probably closest in sound I like, but can't stand the cable.  Also need an extra pair for my mom who asked for a recommendation.


----------



## Lurk650

z28dreams said:


> Can anyone recommend a good IEM that meets this criteria?
> 
> 1.  Under $25
> 2.  Has a mild V shape
> ...




Brainwavz Jive


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Bro,
 Tennmak Pro.


----------



## B9Scrambler

z28dreams VJJB K2S could be good. Bit less expensive than your max as well. Very good little earphone.


----------



## toddy0191

nymphonomaniac said:


> Bro,
> Tennmak Pro.




+1


----------



## audio123

with the trinity audio vyrus, it has won all my chinese iems <100 usd
 i strongly recommend the vyrrus


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, and it look like the Pro are on sale at 18.70$.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ultimate-no-brainer:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.289.LyOZkw


----------



## crabdog

nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, and it look like the Pro are on sale at 18.70$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh great, just after I paid full price lol. Oh well, that is certainly a great price.


----------



## Saoshyant

That reminds me, does anyone have any thoughts on the new Tennmak cable?


----------



## Rainmaker91

nymphonomaniac said:


> Bro,
> Tennmak Pro.



This^


----------



## smy1

Do anybody have any recommendation that is $100. Something better then the sender 4 in 1 and I am looking for

Smooth silky mids
Good noise isolation
Wide soundstage
Something maybe bright
Great clarity
Super good on the vocals.


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Do anybody have any recommendation that is $100. Something better then the sender 4 in 1 and I am looking for
> 
> Smooth silky mids
> Good noise isolation
> ...


 

 trinity audio vyrus


----------



## Rainmaker91

audio123 said:


> trinity audio vyrus



Or the deltas which will be slightly above 100 with the discount (104USD). Which I think it worth it, but he might not


----------



## Pastapipo

smy1 said:


> Do anybody have any recommendation that is $100. Something better then the sender 4 in 1 and I am looking for
> 
> Smooth silky mids
> Good noise isolation
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


audio123 said:


> trinity audio vyrus


 
  
 Vivo Xe800 + ZuperDac


----------



## RedJohn456

pastapipo said:


> Vivo Xe800 + ZuperDac


 

 Biocellulose ftw
  
 GR07BE + ZuperDac


----------



## harry218

redjohn456 said:


> Biocellulose ftw
> 
> GR07BE + ZuperDac


 
 I read here that ZuperDAC has a high output impedance. Does it matter if paired with a dynamic driver IEMs?


----------



## expontherise

I am looking for something as an ultra mobile option with the following metrics if anyone has a suggestion.
  
 As a reference my favorite headphones are the same as my thumbnail, V-Moda Crossfade M-100. I also love my HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 & Thinksound ts01.1 (walnut massdrop ed.)
  
 I am looking for a *wireless* addition to my set up. I am not opposed to On ear vs Over ear, as long as the comfort for ~2 hour time frame can withhold (while commuting on the public transportation system Bus&Trolly).
  
 With this being said, I am looking for something that is again *Wireless*, my only reason for another option is wireless, very portable and can fold up nicely. I need isolation to be a higher priority for obvious reasons (while on transit). I mostly listen to Hiphop/Rap/RnB/EDM type music. I am a basshead, but bass isnt top priority as isolation and portability for now. I have very bass heavy earphones with comply tips if I need to fulfill that hunger. 

 If anyone has any wallet-friendly suggestions, or would like more information on preference, please let me know. Thank you! 


 And then the poster (me) realized the actual title of the thread. Eeep, is there a thread for asking what I am looking for?


----------



## Rainmaker91

expontherise said:


> I am looking for something as an ultra mobile option with the following metrics if anyone has a suggestion.
> 
> As a reference my favorite headphones are the same as my thumbnail, V-Moda Crossfade M-100. I also love my HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 & Thinksound ts01.1 (walnut massdrop ed.)
> 
> ...




If there isn't you can always try to create one. As for an actual sugestion... IEMs is about as portable as you can get, and you get way more for for your money if you go for a regular wired set (a bluetooth set isn't actually more portable unless you mean moving around while having the source stationary).

As for an actual sugestion... Sennheiser Momentum Wireless has had some really good reviews, and if anyone knows wireless audio it's them. They are far from a budget option though.

Something to keep in mind when getting a wireless headset, they contain everything. That includes the battery, the DAC, the bluetooth reciever... and so on. So opting for an option below 100$ is seldom a good choice, unless you absolutely need a wireless pair (as you get far better headphones that's not wireless at the same price).

Something to keep in mind if you post in another thread or simply make one yourself, try to be precise as to what price range you are looking for. It's difficult to reccomend anything if for example your reference for "high-end" is a 50$ headphone (which is reasonable, as it really is for quite a few people), or for someone used to truly expencive models to claim a 500$ headphone a budget model. It's just way easier wen you set a concrete number on it (perhaps something like 100-150$, or any range you find more comfortable).


----------



## expontherise

rainmaker91 said:


> If there isn't you can always try to create one. As for an actual sugestion... IEMs is about as portable as you can get, and you get way more for for your money if you go for a regular wired set (a bluetooth set isn't actually more portable unless you mean moving around while having the source stationary).
> 
> As for an actual sugestion... Sennheiser Momentum Wireless has had some really good reviews, and if anyone knows wireless audio it's them. They are far from a budget option though.
> 
> ...


 
 Well said. I honestly did not think about the internals on a wireless set in that fashion. I appreciate the eye opener. I think you convinced me to wait until my budget will allow to get a decent bluetooth set.


----------



## Freetrademan

z28dreams said:


> Can anyone recommend a good IEM that meets this criteria?
> 
> 1.  Under $25
> 2.  Has a mild V shape
> ...


 
 My favorites that meet your criteria:
  
 Rock Zircon
 DZAT DF-10
 SWING IE800
 Joyroom E103
 KZ ATE
  
 (roughly in that order, but they're all very nice)


----------



## Tential

nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, and it look like the Pro are on sale at 18.70$.:bigsmile_face:
> Ultimate-no-brainer:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.289.LyOZkw




Where can I get the detachable replacement cables for this? I'm interested since my brainwavz jive was broken. Honestly so far my xiaomi, I liked the build of that any headphones with tha nice style build of the hybrid?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tential said:


> Where can I get the detachable replacement cables for this? I'm interested since my brainwavz jive was broken. Honestly so far my xiaomi, I liked the build of that any headphones with tha nice style build of the hybrid?


 
  
 There:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/1183804_32615926395.html
  
 Yeah, the Xiaomi Hybrid look great...should try it soon!


----------



## Tential

nymphonomaniac said:


> There:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Earmax-Upgrade-4-core-Hand-Made-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Headset-Headphone-Cable-for-Shure-SE215/1183804_32615926395.html
> 
> Yeah, the Xiaomi Hybrid look great...should try it soon!




Look forward to your thoughts I think they were amazing for under 25. Will try these out though since I have always wanted a detachable cable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey everyone,
  
 there my reviews of the KZ-ZS1 and Plextone S50, as well as Somic V2 and other earphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zs1-in-ear-monitors/reviews/16669
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/plextone-s50-waterproof/reviews/16623
  
 So much good earphones out there for little price, it's quite crazy and I think it would be even more in the futur!!!
 Will begin to try bigger contenders in the next months, if money appear from the sky or something.
 More earbuds too....cause i'm addict to the MrZ Tomahawk these days.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## tripside

audio123 said:


> trinity audio vyrus


 

 As luck would have i have friend returning to from uk next week so i can ask him to pick these up for me. I was thinking of getting Havi B3 1 but these seem to have won you over. In what areas is the trinity audio vyrus better compared to it? I


----------



## mehrdadb3

nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, I will came back about this in no long!
> 
> Now i'm into the discovering of the Superlux HD381_*F....*_
> 
> ...


 
 hello
 please tell me about your discover of the hd381f
 is it good ? is it better than it under 20$ ?
 and please if u can give rate to earphones
 tnx


----------



## wastan

Just got my eBay purchased KZ ZS3. Really, really good for an $11 earphone so the deal was apparently legit. Arrived same day as my Trinity Vyrus so the KZ won't be getting much eartime for a while.


----------



## Vidal

expontherise said:


> I am looking for something as an ultra mobile option with the following metrics if anyone has a suggestion.
> 
> As a reference my favorite headphones are the same as my thumbnail, V-Moda Crossfade M-100. I also love my HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 & Thinksound ts01.1 (walnut massdrop ed.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've got a pair of 1More iBeFree earphones that are brilliant but they also do an over ear model MK801 or something similar. Comes with an app to fine tune the sound I believe.


----------



## Lurk650

expontherise said:


> I am looking for something as an ultra mobile option with the following metrics if anyone has a suggestion.
> 
> As a reference my favorite headphones are the same as my thumbnail, V-Moda Crossfade M-100. I also love my HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 & Thinksound ts01.1 (walnut massdrop ed.)
> 
> ...




Mixcder Drip may work. I haven't tested them though. They do look interesting. I believe a few people bought them


----------



## Turkleton

Ultra bang for your buck has got to be the Vivo XE800s right now... I bought mine for $22 and these babies basically sound like a pair of amped havi b3 pros!

Of course the havi's have the ultimate soundstage, but holy moly these XE800S have some amazing detail nice accurate bass!

I'm so hyped to go to work tomorrow.. can't wait to give them a proper audition on the metro!


----------



## expontherise

I purchased the Ausdom M08 (improved red & black edition) for $25 USD.. The day before the M04 went on sale for $16, but oh well. I actually think they have good sound. The bass is heavier than I believe some would prefer, but its not like over bearing. For the time being I am satisfied with these, they are very light comfortable and seem to connect well from the phone in my pocket.


----------



## Caipirina

turkleton said:


> Ultra bang for your buck has got to be the Vivo XE800s right now... I bought mine for $22 and these babies basically sound like a pair of amped havi b3 pros!
> 
> Of course the havi's have the ultimate soundstage, but holy moly these XE800S have some amazing detail nice accurate bass!
> 
> I'm so hyped to go to work tomorrow.. can't wait to give them a proper audition on the metro!


 

 I see them even cheaper at 7$ incl. shipping 
  


 too bad I can't do aliexpess right now ... they sound interesting


----------



## Turkleton

caipirina said:


> I see them even cheaper at 7$ incl. shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...




$7 does seem like the ultimate deal, but I'd rather not risk it with Chinese sellers. I bought from the same seller as those in the XE800 thread. Multiple people have received great earphones from that store, I can't say the same for that $7 guy.


----------



## nhlean96

caipirina said:


> I see them even cheaper at 7$ incl. shipping
> 
> 
> 
> too bad I can't do aliexpess right now ... they sound interesting


 
 probably fake. They're sold on taobao even cheaper !
 They real one come with no package, just a plastic bag


----------



## Lurk650

My Brainwavz Jive review http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-jive/reviews/16712


----------



## Caipirina

turkleton said:


> $7 does seem like the ultimate deal, but I'd rather not risk it with Chinese sellers. I bought from the same seller as those in the XE800 thread. Multiple people have received great earphones from that store, I can't say the same for that $7 guy.


 

 Thanks (also to nhlean96) .. 5.60 seemed to good to be true .. really tricky these days .. I still hope some day I find a REAL pair of Xiaomi Piston 2 .. but by now there are way too many fakes floating around ... I am aware the Chinese even copy from each other .. ah well .. I have to wait till next summer until I con aliexpress again .. let's see what's hip until then


----------



## Pastapipo

caipirina said:


> I see them even cheaper at 7$ incl. shipping
> 
> 
> 
> too bad I can't do aliexpess right now ... they sound interesting


 
  
 These are probably fake. If they do not show the rotatable nozzle, they've got something to hide.
 Still, the $18 version is an absolute steal already.


----------



## rockingthearies

Hi all can someone reccomend to me a pair of iems. Preferably looking something with a very wide soundstage and as long as the bass is not too strong or roll off I am happy with it. Looking for something around $70-$100


----------



## raszcagalJK

caipirina said:


> I see them even cheaper at 7$ incl. shipping
> 
> 
> 
> too bad I can't do aliexpess right now ... they sound interesting


 
 Indeed, most likely this one is fake. Get the 18$ one from "Shenzhen XiaoYu". Proven to be original.


----------



## 1clearhead

raszcagaljk said:


> Indeed, most likely this one is fake. Get the 18$ one from "Shenzhen XiaoYu". Proven to be original.


 

 +1 I woudn't suggest going below $18 dollars.....there's a FINE LINE beteen "originals" and "fakes"!


----------



## Saoshyant

The Piston 2s burned me out with how often people on Head-Fi cried fake, even when they didn't know what they were talking about.  It was enough to make people who had legitimate Piston 2s believe they had fakes, and it just sewed discontent.  I had people tell me mine were fake as mine were bought during the transition from the normal 2 to the 2.1 as it was called, and during that period it was closer to a transition on the changes instead of a new version, as my purchase had aspects of the normal 2 and the 2.1.  It sounded identical to the iF version I bought, which was enough proof for me that people really need to stop crying fake as often as they do on here.  It's bloody obnoxious.


----------



## Lurk650

rockingthearies said:


> Hi all can someone reccomend to me a pair of iems. Preferably looking something with a very wide soundstage and as long as the bass is not too strong or roll off I am happy with it. Looking for something around $70-$100




MM TK13 had a decently wide stage. Very solid performer. 

Havent heard it personally but the Have B3 Pro 1 is touted as having one of the widest soundstage when amped


----------



## Turkleton

lurk650 said:


> MM TK13 had a decently wide stage. Very solid performer.
> 
> Havent heard it personally but the Have B3 Pro 1 is touted *as having one of the widest soundstage when amped*




That is correct! It's the only IEM which has given me goosebumps from listening to it.

That being said, I think I'm actually enjoying the XE800s more than my Havi's... I legitimately had a smile on my face the whole way to work! These babies have amazing clarity and detail - I think I've found my main chick, I mean earphone!


----------



## expontherise

turkleton said:


> That is correct! It's the only IEM which has given me goosebumps from listening to it.
> 
> That being said, I think I'm actually enjoying the XE800s more than my Havi's... I legitimately had a smile on my face the whole way to work! These babies have amazing clarity and detail - I think I've found my main chick, I mean earphone!


 

 No need to be coy. Most of us Head-fi'ers have relationships with our gear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

caipirina said:


> Thanks (also to nhlean96) .. 5.60 seemed to good to be true .. really tricky these days .. I still hope some day I find a REAL pair of Xiaomi Piston 2 .. but by now there are way too many fakes floating around ... I am aware the Chinese even copy from each other .. ah well .. I have to wait till next summer until I con aliexpress again .. let's see what's hip until then


 
  
 Man, I put a trustable link for the real Xiaomi Pistons 2 that a fellow headfier give me:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-XIAOMI-2nd-Piston-Earphone-2-II-Headphone-Headset-Earbud-with-Remote-Mic-For-MI4/1052653_32220157939.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1472151752_cc43ceb687d1083e59e13f99be56ee79
  
 Yep, the price isn't as attractive as before....even if it was about the same price before


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I take a plunge for another DIY800...this time from the obscur JBMMJ brand...have some points on Gearbest so at this price why not?
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-XIAOMI-2nd-Piston-Earphone-2-II-Headphone-Headset-Earbud-with-Remote-Mic-For-MI4/1052653_32220157939.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1472151752_cc43ceb687d1083e59e13f99be56ee79
  
 Anybody try them?
  
 They don't look as sexy as the ''you-know-what'' but they are among the cheaper IE800 OEM. Will give impressions once I receive them!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

raszcagaljk said:


> Indeed, most likely this one is fake. Get the 18$ one from "Shenzhen XiaoYu". Proven to be original.


 

 SO this one from "Shenzhen XiaoYu" are real fo'real?
  
 Great price if you ask me...but I need more info about the sound...the hype is there but not a lot of reviews...did it REALLY have the Gr07 driver in it????
 Any comparaison about these 2?
 If so, please a link.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just by curiosity, How much do you pay your?
  
 I bought 2 pairs, first was real and enchanting sounding (it begin my chinese iem passion), second was a bad joke all the way (it make paranoid my chinese iem passion). Just the construction can tell you alot.


----------



## davidcotton

How good is the isolation on the tenmak pro?  On amazonuk for £25 which is the usual $>£ thing going on but at least I wouldn't have to wait for the slow boat from china.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Podster

rockingthearies said:


> Hi all can someone reccomend to me a pair of iems. Preferably looking something with a very wide soundstage and as long as the bass is not too strong or roll off I am happy with it. Looking for something around $70-$100


 

 For what you describe I say the Havi B3 Pro but you may need a better power source if you are not using a juiced DAP


----------



## Caipirina

nymphonomaniac said:


> Man, I put a trustable link for the real Xiaomi Pistons 2 that a fellow headfier give me:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-XIAOMI-2nd-Piston-Earphone-2-II-Headphone-Headset-Earbud-with-Remote-Mic-For-MI4/1052653_32220157939.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1472151752_cc43ceb687d1083e59e13f99be56ee79
> 
> Yep, the price isn't as attractive as before....even if it was about the same price before


 

 How awesome! Thanks! Let's see how I dod that logisitically .. probably have sent to my paypal address and pick up there next year


----------



## Caipirina

nymphonomaniac said:


> So I take a plunge for another DIY800...this time from the obscur JBMMJ brand...have some points on Gearbest so at this price why not?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-XIAOMI-2nd-Piston-Earphone-2-II-Headphone-Headset-Earbud-with-Remote-Mic-For-MI4/1052653_32220157939.html?af=85386&dp=6378_1472151752_cc43ceb687d1083e59e13f99be56ee79
> 
> Anybody try them?
> ...


 

 THis looks like the same link you gave me  for the Xiaomi Piston 2 ... I also still have points on GB  
  
 Just checked on GB if I find anything IE800 looking under JBMMJ ... hmm .. nada ... curious now


----------



## crabdog

davidcotton said:


> How good is the isolation on the tenmak pro?  On amazonuk for £25 which is the usual $>£ thing going on but at least I wouldn't have to wait for the slow boat from china.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Above average - very good isolation on the Pro.


----------



## raszcagalJK

nymphonomaniac said:


> SO this one from "Shenzhen XiaoYu" are real fo'real?
> 
> Great price if you ask me...but I need more info about the sound...the hype is there but not a lot of reviews...did it REALLY have the Gr07 driver in it????
> Any comparaison about these 2?
> If so, please a link.


 
 I bought it from that seller and yes they sound pretty much as @hakuzen described in his short review. I don't own GR07 but you can find his impressions here:
  

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33120#post_12806528
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs/33345#post_12813994
  
  
 hope it helps!


----------



## rockingthearies

Thanks everybody it seems like that Havi B3 Pro 1 would be the way to go anyone know how do the Havi's compare to TFZ series 5?


----------



## toddy0191

davidcotton said:


> How good is the isolation on the tenmak pro?  On amazonuk for £25 which is the usual $>£ thing going on but at least I wouldn't have to wait for the slow boat from china.
> 
> Thanks




Isolation is decent plus they're extremely comfy too comapred to other over ear phones I've used.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

twinacstacks said:


> I have Both the VJJB V1 and the ER 580 and they are fairly similar. Good Sounding but not Stellar.




Would this be the ActionPie VJJB-V1S? With the ridiculous-sounding design featuring dual 6.0mm dynamic drivers? Between the dual 6mm dynamics and the Chinglish name ActionPie (would you eat the ActionPie?) you'd expect little, but apparently it's better than the $26 it costs on Amazon.


----------



## Lurk650

dj the rocket said:


> Would this be the ActionPie VJJB-V1S? With the ridiculous-sounding design featuring dual 6.0mm dynamic drivers? Between the dual 6mm dynamics and the Chinglish name ActionPie (would you eat the ActionPie?) you'd expect little, but apparently it's better than the $26 it costs on Amazon.




ActionPie and Granvela are names used on Amazon for VJJB gear. Not sure why. My coworker had the AP V1 and loved them


----------



## audio123

rockingthearies said:


> Thanks everybody it seems like that Havi B3 Pro 1 would be the way to go anyone know how do the Havi's compare to TFZ series 5?


 

 tfz series 5s is considered dark as compared to b3.
 tfz series 5 is considered more balanced.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> ActionPie and Granvela are names used on Amazon for VJJB gear. Not sure why. My coworker had the AP V1 and loved them


 

 vjjb 1s is good for edm but slow on the bass decay. what do u think lurk?


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> vjjb 1s is good for edm but slow on the bass decay. what do u think lurk?




I didn't listen to them


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> I didn't listen to them


 

 icic fair enough mate.
 cheers!


----------



## mehrdadb3

hello guys
 please tell me
 which is better superlux hd381f - vivo xe800 - rock zircon - kz-ate - Tennmak Dulcimer
 and rate this earphones
 tnx


----------



## loomisjohnson

mehrdadb3 said:


> hello guys
> please tell me
> which is better superlux hd381f - vivo xe800 - rock zircon - kz-ate - Tennmak Dulcimer
> and rate this earphones
> tnx


xe800 is the class of that group, although the dulcimer is very worthy. Just my two cents


----------



## lynn snowduck

mehrdadb3 said:


> hello guys
> please tell me
> which is better superlux hd381f - vivo xe800 - rock zircon - kz-ate - Tennmak Dulcimer
> and rate this earphones
> tnx


Well I haven't tried the vivo but of the others - superlux - zircon - tennmak - kzate in that order... with a big preference for the first two


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> I didn't listen to them


 

 Gave mine to my kids but as Audio says they are not bad.
  
 Now for the TFZ's and for about half the price of the Havi you could go with the original Series 1 which I still believe is my favorite especially after  ordering the 1S
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 For me the Series 1 original is Boss


----------



## Rainmaker91

so... yeah as expected my Aliexpress dispute seems to be heading straight for a cliff. It's not big deal honestly, but I just wanted to warnd you guys here about the seller. Just don't order from "Lundi Technology CO., LTD.". I should have known better from the start, but the Xiaomi Hybrids that I got are counterfit. The seller is also incredibly rude and sneaky, making this all a clusterf**k to deal with.

Anyways, I know better now. I just wanted to warn you guys about ordering any stuff from there in the future, as the results may vary greatly.


----------



## Sehn82

Any cheap Chinese headphone recommendations? I've looked at the popular suggestions from Takstar, ISK, Superlux and Somic. Own a HD668b and I loved it.
  
 Looking for other brands to try but i can't seem to find any with a detachable cable aside from the BossHifi options (at that pricepoint i'm not sure if they're better than say the SHP9500). I saw a Remax marshall clone that looked interesting.
  
 Anyone have any experience with the more obscure ones?


----------



## nhlean96

sehn82 said:


> Any cheap Chinese headphone recommendations? I've looked at the popular suggestions from Takstar, ISK, Superlux and Somic. Own a HD668b and I loved it.
> 
> Looking for other brands to try but i can't seem to find any with a detachable cable aside from the BossHifi options (at that pricepoint i'm not sure if they're better than say the SHP9500). I saw a Remax marshall clone that looked interesting.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the more obscure ones?


 
 I own the Remax RM-100H, "Marshall Major clone". They're pretty good, good build quality, nice looking leather, does not look plastic like cheap simili leather. Sound good for EDM and Pop. Bought them for just $17, so nothing to complain


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

davidcotton said:


> How good is the isolation on the tenmak pro?  On amazonuk for £25 which is the usual $>£ thing going on but at least I wouldn't have to wait for the slow boat from china.
> 
> Thanks


 

 Yeah, slow boat from china can make your patience boil too much....but yes at 32$ shipping include, even if it's 10$ more than from officila Tennmak store, it still is a bargain, hell, I will say this too at 50$!
  
 Isolation is good but isn't like resin custom wich make you deaf for real, as the fit is incredibly comfortable and have a quite small form factor for a dual drivers isolation is better than average iem and when I listen to music I can't hear nothing from the outside world.
  
 Hope it help!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rainmaker91 said:


> so... yeah as expected my Aliexpress dispute seems to be heading straight for a cliff. It's not big deal honestly, but I just wanted to warnd you guys here about the seller. Just don't order from "Lundi Technology CO., LTD.". I should have known better from the start, but the Xiaomi Hybrids that I got are counterfit. The seller is also incredibly rude and sneaky, making this all a clusterf**k to deal with.
> 
> Anyways, I know better now. I just wanted to warn you guys about ordering any stuff from there in the future, as the results may vary greatly.


 

 Thanks for this warning and sorry for this badluck, it is important to don't fall in trap and every trap seller that are unmasked is one less.
  
  
 When I find a good honnest Ali seller I stick with it because right now I have a dispute that look like to finish against me about unreceived item. I must proof i did not receive the item...wich is very surreal! Will share my warning about him after I figure out what happen exactly. Hope I will not lost 30$!!!


----------



## Rainmaker91

nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks for this warning and sorry for this badluck, it is important to don't fall in trap and every trap seller that are unmasked is one less.
> 
> 
> When I find a good honnest Ali seller I stick with it because right now I have a dispute that look like to finish against me about unreceived item. I must proof i did not receive the item...wich is very surreal! Will share my warning about him after I figure out what happen exactly. Hope I will not lost 30$!!!




Yeah, this one has reached a point where ali is interveening, but they demand that I prove that the damage on the pair. Which is ridiculus as it's an internally broken wire, and would require 300$ equipment to do so. Then ofcourse they demand that I prove them to be counterfit, which I did by showing the lack of QR code. Yet that was not suficient, they demand a recording with a microphone of an original pair up against the one I have, which is ridiculus as you would need proper gear to actually record differences between speakers.

Honestly, I'm getting more and more turned away from Aliexpress in general because of this. It's sad becuase I have used a lot of really decent sellers on there before.

Edit: On the plus side, I have a pair of somic V4s waiting for me at the post office


----------



## Saoshyant

The one dispute I opened had to do with a late delivery, and Ali sided in my favor. I ended up getting the Rose Pudding for free due to this, so I wouldn't lose hope with a dispute.


----------



## Podster

You can talk some sellers into TK12 with removable cable for $99

Problem with me is I would spend my $99 on a FiiO M3 and a pair of **** 4in1 LOL


----------



## polychroma23

rainmaker91 said:


> Yeah, this one has reached a point where ali is interveening, but they demand that I prove that the damage on the pair. Which is ridiculus as it's an internally broken wire, and would require 300$ equipment to do so. Then ofcourse they demand that I prove them to be counterfit, which I did by showing the lack of QR code. Yet that was not suficient, they demand a recording with a microphone of an original pair up against the one I have, which is ridiculus as you would need proper gear to actually record differences between speakers.
> 
> Honestly, I'm getting more and more turned away from Aliexpress in general because of this. It's sad becuase I have used a lot of really decent sellers on there before.
> 
> Edit: On the plus side, I have a pair of somic V4s waiting for me at the post office


 
 Looking forward to your impressions on the V4s. Planning to get them too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

polychroma23 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions on the V4s. Planning to get them too


 

 Listening the V4 right now with my DX80: what a glorious duo!
 These iem wow me for real, instruments separation ,soundstage, bass speed, fowards mids, details...it got it all!
 Memory foams are a must for comfort, without them the buds tend to pop up my ears.


----------



## rockingthearies

Anyone knows how the TFZ series 5 fair against Trinity Delta in terms of soundstage imaging, separation and clarity?


----------



## polychroma23

nymphonomaniac said:


> Listening the V4 right now with my DX80: what a glorious duo!
> These iem wow me for real, instruments separation ,soundstage, bass speed, fowards mids, details...it got it all!
> Memory foams are a must for comfort, without them the buds tend to pop up my ears.


 
 Can't wait to order these bad boys within a few days.
  
 On the negative side, my Rock Zircon's left channel is dead. Kinda sad, I'll miss that deep, punchy bass that I like. I expected it to endure longer than JR-E107, but as it turns out I'm wrong. Any budget IEMs that are a level above the Zircons in terms of bass? Thinking of getting KZ ZS3 as a replacement.


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> Can't wait to order these bad boys within a few days.
> 
> On the negative side, my Rock Zircon's left channel is dead. Kinda sad, I'll miss that deep, punchy bass that I like. I expected it to endure longer than JR-E107, but as it turns out I'm wrong. Any budget IEMs that are a level above the Zircons in terms of bass? Thinking of getting KZ ZS3 as a replacement.




I've read the ZS1 and 2 are bassier. I haven't heard the Zircons but the MusicMaker FengYin are a solid bass performer and the A&D D2 had a crap load of bass.


----------



## Podster

lurk650 said:


> I've read the ZS1 and 2 are bassier. I haven't heard the Zircons but the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As owner/user of all three the ZS1/2 smoke Zircon for bass (provided you have the right tip and seal)


----------



## polychroma23

Welp, I just pulled the trigger on Somic V4 and KZ ZS3. I've read that ZS3 has got better mids (I'm more of a vocals-head) than ZS1/2. If that's true, along with some decent bass, I'll probably love it. Thanks for the recommendations though
  
 Edit: Anyone ordered ZS3s from Gearbest? I bought it from them cause they're 2x cheaper for some reason.


----------



## dilidani

Gearbest is totally legit site.  Banggood, Pandawill, they are legit.


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> Welp, I just pulled the trigger on Somic V4 and KZ ZS3. I've read that ZS3 has got better mids (I'm more of a vocals-head) than ZS1/2. If that's true, along with some decent bass, I'll probably love it. Thanks for the recommendations though
> 
> Edit: Anyone ordered ZS3s from Gearbest? I bought it from them cause they're 2x cheaper for some reason.




I only see the ZS1 on GB


----------



## polychroma23

Here's the link http://m.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html?wid=21


----------



## Lurk650

polychroma23 said:


> Here's the link http://m.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html?wid=21




Well that's tempting


----------



## Saoshyant

For that little, the ZS3 is amazing


----------



## B9Scrambler

Here's a little something to make the ZS3 that much more enticing.


----------



## Saoshyant

it's a shame the ZS3 doesn't use a standard 2 pin.


----------



## Lurk650

You guys are evil haha. I almost pulled the trigger right now but honestly, I gotta control myself since these will honestly not get much use. Already got my A&D D2 and ATEs for gym use.


----------



## smy1

polychroma23 said:


> Here's the link http://m.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html?wid=21




Does gearbest ships from china ?


----------



## expontherise

Anyone else find this Sennheiser IE 800 post on newegg 'fishy'? I don't see how these could be just $50.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9KW3W22387


----------



## smy1

expontherise said:


> Anyone else find this Sennheiser IE 800 post on newegg 'fishy'? I don't see how these could be just $50.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9KW3W22387




They are probably 100% fake.

I know on newegg you can find KZ ie80s for $20 and they sound great.


----------



## expontherise

smy1 said:


> They are probably 100% fake.
> 
> I know on newegg you can find KZ ie80s for $20 and they sound great.


 

 Nice, I may look those up!  Another user also pointed out those show manufactured in China, not Germany. So yeah I am going with the 100% fake consensus just on that.


----------



## Currawong

Guys, if you are going to recommend fakes, and subsequently screwing over the manufacturer of the original, then I'll have to close the thread.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

What happen here?
  
 I'm gone one week and this is the first message I read, very depressing!
  
 Guy, we are here to AVOID Fake, not the opposite, OEM are okay but not when it try to be the exact same exact imitation, just when it's inspired by it.
 Fakes Sennheiser IE80 and IE800 are conterfeit products that invade the market and I don't find this nice, as the people searching for the real one have to live with paranoid and struggle finding the authentic product. When it do not have the brand logo on the OEM I find it less problematic, the problem is with volontary conterfeit product that try to look like an exact copy of the original. I do not encourage this market, quite the contrary in fact.
  
 I never bought any fake earphones from GB and think they just got real stuff. I buy KZ ZS1 for 10$ and it was the real one.
  
 Anyway, let's try to find real GEM with a real BRAND instead of OEM, their plenty of good ones and I will not include OEM in my Best-Off list because it can confuse Headfiers and make them buy crap.
  
 I do not want trouble here, look like Chinese earphones market is a little taboo because of lot of dishonnest seller so let's chill out and talk about trustable original audio gear.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

On another note, I receive the TY HIZ 32ohm earbuds:
  

  
 They really sound nice with the Xduoo X1 and Ibasso DX80, less so with the Xduoo X3 and Ibasso Dx90 (too bright)....I compare them with some Phillips SHS3200 I buy for about the same price yesterday and they are from another league. Level of details and mid bass we got for this price is incredible, their no real sub bass but these sound nice with jazz, rock and instrumental music, remind me of grado soundsignature but to shine these earbuds need good amping wich make me confuse because soundpressure is suppose to be high...i'm impress by the impact of sound too. Comfort is a little issue because they are big for my ears and I was thinking these one would be smaller than the Mrz Tomahwak wich isn't exactly the case...
  
 Anyway, a must have for any earbud lover!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## Huxley

Well cheers guys, you've done it again sigh....
  
 Gone and bought me the **** 4in1, have to admit they look pretty darn sweet.
 Will be my first ba/dd hybrid which should be interesting, haven't really liked any of my multi dynamic iem's if I'm honest.
 Gonna run them with my elcom bluetooth amp, should make for an awesome carry round system.
  
 What size tips do they use, ue or shure sized?
 Also does it have a cable slider for the silver, and is the tennmak silver cable a good replacement cable, heard some say it alters the sq, and I'm a sucker for a twisted cable if I'm honest.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm glad the hybrid quality has started to increase, especially at under $100. My first two hybrids I found boring and underwhelming. One is the Astrotec AX35, which I've never found the right combo to make them enjoyable. The other was the Dunu DN-1000, which I just didn't enjoy. I should pick a sub-100 hybrid to try.


----------



## Rainmaker91

Ive been away for field work for a couple of weeks now, so I havent been able to test my Somic V4s before today. So while I have only had a couple of hours of listening time with them I really want to say that these are truly a gem at it's price.

Without actively comparing it with anything I can say that it's more controlled than the Tennmak Pro and has a very balanced sound signature all over. If there is actually anything I can compare it to in terms of sound experience it's my Trinity Delta v2 (Muffled gold filter). They don't have the soundstage of the Trinity deltas, but they sure sound a lot closer than they should given it's price point.

The packaging is also quite refined, which is quite rare for a lot of chinese products. The only real downside to these aside for the size of them, is the fact that they don't come with a proper carrying pouch or box. Honestly though for less than 20$ (I payed 14.99 from gearbest) they perform way above what I expected, but that seems to be a pattern with a lot of IEMs in this thread.

Honestly I can't recommend these any more, and I really look forward to trying out more IEMs mentioned in this thread. If you buy these though, do yourself a favour and get a carrying bag for them as well. The cable is non removable so it would be a pitty to break it or the housing during transport (even though it won't break the bank to replace them).


----------



## polychroma23

Thanks mate. Now impatience is creeping around. I hope to get my Somic V4s very soon.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tell ya'll
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Somic V4 rules and hit way above their price for SQ!
  
 Still enjoy them alot!


----------



## polychroma23

I wonder how they stack up with **** 4in1 that I just bought. They're generating a lot of hype with almost no negative review afaik.


----------



## smy1

currawong said:


> Guys, if you are going to recommend fakes, and subsequently screwing over the manufacturer of the original, then I'll have to close the thread.




I don't think the KZ ie80s are fake because it has a kz logo


----------



## Rainmaker91

smy1 said:


> I don't think the KZ ie80s are fake because it has a kz logo




While I would argue that things like KZ IE80 and Swing IE800 are direct copies in terms of design. That said... The laws regarding copy rights varies greatly from country to country, and as long as they adhere to the local laws it's all within reason. An example is that in my country, as long as the design is changed sufficiently enough it does not count as a copy. While in some other countires it's all good as long as you don't claim it to be somethng it isn't, meaning don't name it Sennheiser if it isn't Sennheiser.

It's a moral greyzone, but in the end it's up to the moderators on this forum to decide what they find acceptable or not. As far as laws go, as long as the products are not sold on or adverticed (not sure about this one, as advertisement is always up to interpretation) on this site it's not a problem as far as the local laws where the servers are located.

It's a shame though that some manufacturers find the need to copy the design of others instead of coming up to with their own, especially since some of these "copies" are truly good heaphones.


----------



## crabdog

A brief review of the Benjie K9:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/benjie-k9-8g-ape-flac-wav-high-sound-quality-entry-level-lossless-music-player/reviews/16770


----------



## Lurk650

saoshyant said:


> I'm glad the hybrid quality has started to increase, especially at under $100. My first two hybrids I found boring and underwhelming. One is the Astrotec AX35, which I've never found the right combo to make them enjoyable. The other was the Dunu DN-1000, which I just didn't enjoy. I should pick a sub-100 hybrid to try.




MusicMaker TK12 or 13 are solid choices IMO


----------



## B9Scrambler

ZS3 Review is up! Just click on the picture (or if on mobile the link below).
  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zs3-hifi-high-end-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-headphones-earpiece-original-headset-bass-earbuds-with-microphone/reviews/16771


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> ZS3 Review is up! Just click on the picture.




Just opens the pic on mobile


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> Just opens the pic on mobile


 
  
 Problem solved. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## danimoca

Damn... My mind is all messed up. Too many good cheap IEM's! Which one to buy?!


----------



## Rainmaker91

danimoca said:


> Damn... My mind is all messed up. Too many good cheap IEM's! Which one to buy?!




If tat's just a tiny cry of frustration, then I hear you  

However, If it's a question about what headphones to choose for your next purchase then I would sugest you set up some criterias to limit the choices somewhat like this:
- price
- sound signature (neutral, trebble heavy, mid centric, bass heavy... etc)
- size & comfort

the list goes on, it's all about making a choice based on your spesific preferences


----------



## Lurk650

Got my TKH1 nearing 75hrs of burn in and they are great so far. Bass heavy, detailed mids and highs. Not the widest soundstage but it has a good depth with a good 3D like stage right around your head. They are not analytical at all just put them on and listen, get immersed in the sound. 

I ordered the TFZ Series 1S Fireworks off Amazon today. Will be here in a few hours. Gotta love free same day delivery


----------



## danimoca

rainmaker91 said:


> If tat's just a tiny cry of frustration, then I hear you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well... probably a bit of both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Price: Under 30$
 Sound signature: Neutral or very slightly V-shaped
 Size & comfort: I have small(ish) ears and big IEM's are a bit of a no no for me (usually)


----------



## DBaldock9

Using some of the recommendations from this thread, I've ordered a small selection (5) of different ($23 - $40) earbuds.
 Remax RM-600M
 **** 4in1 (2016)
 **** DT2 IE800 v2
 Suntaiho BossHiFi B3
 Tennmak Pro Dual
  
 Three of the earbuds use removable MMCX cables, so I've also ordered some cables with Remote & Volume control (which will work with both iPhone/DAP and Android).
 DIY Earphone Cable w/Mic, Remote, & Volume
  
  
 Not sure how long the shipping will take from China, but I'm looking forward to receiving all of the earbuds.
  
 Then, I'll test the various models, to see which sound best to me, and also which sound the best to my 86 year old dad.
  
  
 Take Care,
 David


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Couldn't resist at this absurb price so I order the ZS3.
  
 From your review they look very promising!


----------



## audio123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Couldn't resist at this absurb price so I order the ZS3.
> 
> From your review they look very promising!


 

 i tried the zs3. its average imo.
 sources used: qp1r, ak380, ak320


----------



## Caipirina

nymphonomaniac said:


> Couldn't resist at this absurb price so I order the ZS3.
> 
> From your review they look very promising!


 

 Having had them now for a while; they are my new fav gym 'fun' IEMs ...


----------



## Lurk650

I'm enjoying the TFZ Fireworks. Sounding good to me


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Do you compare them to ZS1 and 2 and ZN1?
  
 Wonder if it sound better than dual driver ZN1...
  
 Don't have big Hifi expectation here...KZ have KZ sound afterall.


----------



## audio123

lurk650 said:


> I'm enjoying the TFZ Fireworks. Sounding good to me


 

 tfz fireworks is very good.


----------



## wastan

nymphonomaniac said:


> Do you compare them to ZS1 and 2 and ZN1?
> 
> Wonder if it sound better than dual driver ZN1...
> 
> Don't have big Hifi expectation here...KZ have KZ sound afterall.



With the right tips sound is superior to zs2 original version.


----------



## Lurk650

audio123 said:


> tfz fireworks is very good.




The MusicMaker TKH1 scales better though giving a more natural timbre and better clarity. IMO of course


----------



## harry501501

I started in this audio game in January and have been addicted since. I've built up quite a number of sets since and most are £70-200 bracket. After i got the Monk+ which someone recommenced in another thread I was fascinated that you could get quality sound so cheap. I then quite quickly after got the Earbell E100 and piston 3s. Both with excellent sound punching WAAAY above their weight.
  
 In the last few days i got the VJJB V1s and DZAT-DF10 under £15. These have blown me away and easily rival sets I've had around the £70-100 price range. the DZAT especially right OTB was astoundingly well balanced and instantly engaging. Better than my re-400, Wooduo 2, and some others. On par with Titan 1s, EPH-100, RHA M750 and other sets.
  
 I'm guessing most of you share the similar view that quality doesn't have to be a big brand name. Do you think it's worth paying the extra money for more expensive sets or is it more sensible to play coin toss with cheaper unknown Asian brands?


----------



## harry501501

Also, what do you think of these ones I'm considering next? How do they compare to the DZAT and VJJB?
  
Joyroom JR-E103​ ROCK Zircon​ Tennmak Dulcimer​


----------



## wastan

harry501501 said:


> Also, what do you think of these ones I'm considering next? How do they compare to the DZAT and VJJB?
> 
> Joyroom JR-E103​
> ROCK Zircon​
> Tennmak Dulcimer​



You could go for the **** 4in1 for <$30. I've only heard the zircon of the three you mention but it's a niche, bass dominant sound. The **** though, hits all the marks. Check the main Chinese thread for some reviews.


----------



## vencaxxx

Try Uiisii HM7, I think they are better then all of them you mentioned. And they are super-cheap.


----------



## Comebackboy

nymphonomaniac said:


> And Tennmak Dual Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Which is better, the Tennmak Dual Pro or the DZAT DF10?


----------



## SaaRVRash

Hello Guys, I ordered the Somic V4 a week ago and am still waiting for them. Meanwhile how do they fair against the rock Zircons (ordered the somic to replace it as the left side is dead), tennmak pro and the **** 4in1. I'll greatly appreciate it if y'all reply to this post as it'll be like a sneak peak for me. Currently am temporarily using the ve monk + while waiting


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

comebackboy said:


> Which is better, the Tennmak Dual Pro or the DZAT DF10?


 

 Tennmak PRO is a class apart: bigger soundstage, more details, better instruments separation, less warm (still warm), more attack and meat in bass etc.
  
 Can't advice this gem enough!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

saarvrash said:


> Hello Guys, I ordered the Somic V4 a week ago and am still waiting for them. Meanwhile how do they fair against the rock Zircons (ordered the somic to replace it as the left side is dead), tennmak pro and the **** 4in1. I'll greatly appreciate it if y'all reply to this post as it'll be like a sneak peak for me. Currently am temporarily using the ve monk + while waiting


 

 Well, the V4 is a different beast all the way in soundsignature, not a bass monster like the Zircon, more a punchy, rock bass type. They have more mids and details than the Zircon as well as the Pro. I did not listen the ****.
 Somic is a neutral type of earphones, more audiophile soundsignature, they are a little bright and have razor sharp instruments separation and good treble sparkle. Just the silver plated cable worth the purchase because they are very easy to drive comparatively to other dual like the VJJB V1S.
 Tennmak Pro still is my favorite of the bunch because of the comfort and all-arounder sound, but Somic V4 sound like 100$ to me, like what should be sounding monitor earphones that keep good musicality.


----------



## SaaRVRash

Well great to hear, I am not so much of a basshead so itll be good. Final question, for anyone who owns a Vivo XE800, how do they compare as from what i have been reading, their sound sig may be nearly the same tho i am not sure


----------



## loomisjohnson

saarvrash said:


> Well great to hear, I am not so much of a basshead so itll be good. Final question, for anyone who owns a Vivo XE800, how do they compare as from what i have been reading, their sound sig may be nearly the same tho i am not sure


xe800 is a completely different animal than the pro---much brighter, less bassy and more extended detailed high end. Very refined and highly resolving. I don't own the 4in1 but do own and dig the supposedly similar **** d2, which has more Midbass presence than the xe800 and is also excellent. I don't like the zircon, which sounded unnatural to me, the many disagree


----------



## expontherise

rainmaker91 said:


> While I would argue that things like KZ IE80 and Swing IE800 are direct copies in terms of design. That said... The laws regarding copy rights varies greatly from country to country, and as long as they adhere to the local laws it's all within reason. An example is that in my country, as long as the design is changed sufficiently enough it does not count as a copy. While in some other countires it's all good as long as you don't claim it to be somethng it isn't, meaning don't name it Sennheiser if it isn't Sennheiser.
> 
> It's a moral greyzone, but in the end it's up to the moderators on this forum to decide what they find acceptable or not. As far as laws go, as long as the products are not sold on or adverticed (not sure about this one, as advertisement is always up to interpretation) on this site it's not a problem as far as the local laws where the servers are located.
> 
> It's a shame though that some manufacturers find the need to copy the design of others instead of coming up to with their own, especially since some of these "copies" are truly good heaphones.


 

 I apologize everyone, my inquiry was just checking if others felt it was a fake or not (it did have a Sennheiser logo on them). However, to that, shortly there-after I messaged Newegg support who raised the price to $99,999,999.99 so If anyone buys those, god willing.


----------



## toddy0191

nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, the V4 is a different beast all the way in soundsignature, not a bass monster like the Zircon, more a punchy, rock bass type. They have more mids and details than the Zircon as well as the Pro. I did not listen the ****.
> Somic is a neutral type of earphones, more audiophile soundsignature, they are a little bright and have razor sharp instruments separation and good treble sparkle. Just the silver plated cable worth the purchase because they are very easy to drive comparatively to other dual like the VJJB V1S.
> Tennmak Pro still is my favorite of the bunch because of the comfort and all-arounder sound, but Somic V4 sound like 100$ to me, like what should be sounding monitor earphones that keep good musicality.




I'm back with my pros after my 4in1s breaking and my daughter stealing my xe800s (2nd pair on the way!).

I'd forgotten how great they sound to me and had let the hype surrounding the 2 aforementioned iems and the differing opinions of others cloud my judgement of them. 

Coming back to them they are a joy to listen to with beautiful mids, nice bass and smoothed over treble. I don't find the mid bass overpowering like some people have stated and due to the superb detail of the mids notice things in my music (via my xduoo x3) that are not as apparent in the 4in1s.

They have a lovely punch to their low end which I find addictive. The soundstage is fab and they have great separation and imaging IMO.

They're not for people who like a very bright signature and are overall balanced with an emphasis on bass to me.


----------



## okdark

Hey Guys I'm trying to find something similar or better to cx-300/ep 630
  
 which one you recommend?  my budget is 25$
  
 I have ordered the "Rock Zircon" but maybe I did a mistake ? and I need a pair of Tennmak?


----------



## smy1

wastan said:


> You could go for the **** 4in1 for <$30. I've only heard the zircon of the three you mention but it's a niche, bass dominant sound. The **** though, hits all the marks. Check the main Chinese thread for some reviews.




I love the zircon they have wide soundstage and very good vocals.


----------



## Comebackboy

nymphonomaniac said:


> Tennmak PRO is a class apart: bigger soundstage, more details, better instruments separation, less warm (still warm), more attack and meat in bass etc.
> 
> Can't advice this gem enough!




Ahh I see. What about the VJJB V1? How does it compare to both of these?


----------



## SaaRVRash

According to many the VJJB V1 is much more harder to drive. Maybe u could try the similar somic v4


----------



## Comebackboy

saarvrash said:


> According to many the VJJB V1 is much more harder to drive. Maybe u could try the similar somic v4




Lmao in the end I didnt get any of those I just jumped on the new KZ ZST since it just got released in my country. Hopefully this hybrid iem will be good


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

comebackboy said:


> Ahh I see. What about the VJJB V1? How does it compare to both of these?




V1: Brighter, smaller soundstage, fowards mids and treble, and yes harder to drive. I did not like them much to be honnest, they lack musicality and air.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

okdark said:


> Hey Guys I'm trying to find something similar or better to cx-300/ep 630
> 
> which one you recommend?  my budget is 25$
> 
> I have ordered the "Rock Zircon" but maybe I did a mistake ? and I need a pair of Tennmak?




I don't think you make an error with the Zircon wich have a very exciting pop-oriented sound that will perhaps compete with the CX-300 you have.

Tennmak Pro and Piano are perhaps from another league but they are bigger and over ear design.

My 2 favorite earphones under 25 for now are the Tennmak Pro and Somic V4.
Under 15 it would be Superlux HD381 and UE custom.

Cheers!


----------



## Majin

@Nymphonomaniac any recommendations around the $100 pricetag?


----------



## amature101

Anyone using 7 drivers from super audio 6?
So many audio 6 user but cant seems to find anyone using the successor


----------



## amature101

opps wrong thread sorry


amature101 said:


> Anyone using 7 drivers from super audio 6?
> So many audio 6 user but cant seems to find anyone using the successor


----------



## okdark

nymphonomaniac said:


> I don't think you make an error with the Zircon wich have a very exciting pop-oriented sound that will perhaps compete with the CX-300 you have.
> 
> Tennmak Pro and Piano are perhaps from another league but they are bigger and over ear design.
> 
> ...




Thx mate! hmmm I reall don't care if it's over ear or in ear, I really look for something good and durable, which I think the Zircon isn't very durble,

Is Tennmak pro? banjo or piano? any better? to have a similer cx-300 vibe than the Zircon also what do you think About the **** 4in1? I heard they the same level as the Tennmaks


----------



## Mboom

How's the superlux hd381f with metal ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

okdark said:


> Thx mate! hmmm I reall don't care if it's over ear or in ear, I really look for something good and durable, which I think the Zircon isn't very durble,
> 
> Is Tennmak pro? banjo or piano? any better? to have a similer cx-300 vibe than the Zircon also what do you think About the **** 4in1? I heard they the same level as the Tennmaks


 
  
 Did not try the Piano yet but have some on the way.
  
 For durability, Pro and Piano have detachable cable so it should be more durable.
 For comfort, nothing can equal the Pro, as they are quite small for a Dual.
 The Pro are bassy and have good mids, should be good with most genre, the **** 4in1 look more detailed sounding but I did not own them too so...but for a similar soundsig than the CX300 perhaps they could be a better choice.
  
 Can't really help more because I don't heard enough iem yet!
 Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

majin said:


> @Nymphonomaniac any recommendations around the $100 pricetag?


 

 MusicMaker TK 12-13 as well as PMV A01 (3 Drivers iem) look very very promising and I will try one of these when money will be my friend.
  
 Look like i'm due to test some more serious gear, but as a owner of 700$ custom that I did not use alot I can say I do not feel low-fi with my sub50$ collection!


----------



## Majin

nymphonomaniac said:


> MusicMaker TK 12-13 as well as PMV A01 (3 Drivers iem) look very very promising and I will try one of these when money will be my friend.
> 
> Look like i'm due to test some more serious gear, but as a owner of 700$ custom that I did not use alot I can say I do not feel low-fi with my sub50$ collection!


 
  
 Ye i already looked at those options and the 1More triple driver which can be had for 65 euro. I am still not sure atm and might just buy the vivo xe800 for the meantime and look into some 5 driver IEMs.


----------



## SolidusSnake

<introduction because I'm new here>
 So I am new here (as in new to having an account, because I have been reading reviews etc from Head-Fi for some time now), and only now have I decided to create an account.
 The reason behind my creating an account now, is because of this thread.
 I come from a predominantly English speaking, African country where any brand name audio gets anywhere from 100%-600% markup (Stax are at that top end on the scale). This makes brand name audio, speakers, headphones, and especially DAC's a nightmare of un-affordability.
 So here I am throwing myself at imported audio without a brand name, since if customs sees a brand name they add a ton of "import duties", "handling fees" etc if you aren't a business.
 This is illegal on their part, but you can't complain and the authorities are complicit. So if you want your stuff, and don't want to throw the initial cost of the item down the drain you have to pay it.
 <end of intro continue reading from here>
  
  
 So I just bought the BossHifi B8 to add to my small collection of headphones.
 When they arrive in a month or so, customs is a pain if you add express shipping.
  
 Anyway, when they arrive I will try to do a review of them and take a few good pictures with some universal color palates so they anyone can adjust their display to see what the color of the wood etc is really like. 
 I may also do a tear-down, and some mod testing. 
 As for what I will be testing against, it would be a relatively long list so I will cut it down to:
 AKG K240
 AKG Q460
 Samson SR850 (Modded and standard)
 Audio Technica ATH-M40X
 Takstar Pro 80 (as the kingston HyperX Cloud 2's)
 ^^ That's it for the list that I own personally
  
 However fortunately I have a store near by that sells Stax headphones (and allows demos).
 So added to the above list will be
 the SR-207, SR-407, SR-005 (was kind of boring and annoying imho), and the SR-007. I wish I could listen to the 009 but they keep it in a glass box that only people with a fat wallet (their VIP's with previous high purchases can touch).
  
 So yeah, hopefully look forward to that.
 I will also test the wood itself. Reason being is that there is some confusion among the sellers about what wood it is.
 From asking a few sellers, I got answers ranging from Brazilwood, Brazilian Rosewood both of which are apparently highly endangered, mahogany, and teak.
 So I will see if I can clear that up, especially if it is made from the former two.
  
 Sorry for the long first post/rant.


----------



## harry501501

vidal said:


> E103 - just didn't do it for me, I find the E107 better in every way apart from bass quantity. I no longer have the E103 to hand as I passed them on to my brother.
> 
> Rock Zircon - good earphone, very popular based on sales through my site, but it's bass heavy.
> 
> ...


 
 Cheers, I'll check the HLSX 808 out next I think. HLSX 808. VJJB K4S is pretty bassy. It's again good at it's price (£15) but not as good as the DZAT or V1S. It was detailed but there wasn't much space between instruments and vocals, still fun to listen to with the big bass.


----------



## Lurk650

If you want a solid wood earphone grab the TKH1. Big bass and very good details. My most fun earphone. Enjoy music rather than analyze with it


----------



## expontherise

If anyone is able to offer impressions between the DZAT DF-10 (selling on massdrop right now) and HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 (my current favorite-sounding iem). I would appreciate it.

 It seems by the only review I could find they are sort of the opposite end of the spectrum on sound sig? A lot brighter vs the very warm sound of the Wooduo's?


----------



## Lurk650

expontherise said:


> If anyone is able to offer impressions between the DZAT DF-10 (selling on massdrop right now) and HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 (my current favorite-sounding iem). I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> It seems by the only review I could find they are sort of the opposite end of the spectrum on sound sig? A lot brighter vs the very warm sound of the Wooduo's?




That Wooduo sounds like a good competitor to the TKH1


----------



## Adison Muniz

Hi, i want a spacious soungstage headphones, because my dog destroyed a fiio ex1 (I'm very angry now, but okey i don't go cry hehehe...). Have others recommendations in 40-80$?
  
 forgive my english, thks


----------



## Lurk650

adison muniz said:


> Hi, i want a spacious soungstage headphones, because my dog destroyed a fiio ex1 (I'm very angry now, but okey i don't go cry hehehe...). Have others recommendations in 40-80$?
> 
> forgive my english, thks




Havi B3 Pro 1 supposedly has one of the largest SS


----------



## smy1

adison muniz said:


> Hi, i want a spacious soungstage headphones, because my dog destroyed a fiio ex1 (I'm very angry now, but okey i don't go cry hehehe...). Have others recommendations in 40-80$?
> 
> forgive my english, thks




Maybe the trinity vyrus?


----------



## audio123

smy1 said:


> Maybe the trinity vyrus?


vyrus is a good option with the many filters they provide!


----------



## Brian Coffey

smy1 said:


> Maybe the trinity vyrus?


 
 +1 for the Vyrus. I am really enjoying mine.


----------



## Adison Muniz

Wow i saw the trinity iem, i liked, thks guys.


----------



## harry501501

adison muniz said:


> Hi, i want a spacious soungstage headphones, because my dog destroyed a fiio ex1 (I'm very angry now, but okey i don't go cry hehehe...). Have others recommendations in 40-80$?
> 
> forgive my english, thks


 
  
 I feel the Xiamoi Hybrids have a very decent soundstage in both depth and width. They are only $25 and are a great budget IEM as you'll find discussed in this thread. I go to them before a lot of my $100-200 sets. the Fiio EX 1s are an excellent set, but there are better cheaper.
  
 The Havi's are very hard to drive to get them sounding at their best and i find their soundstage although very wide, lacks depth.
  
 Maybe try get the RHA M750 used on Amazon or eBay. They have a huge soundstage. You get a set regularly popping up around the $80 mark. A lot of them are just open box and guys not liking the sound or fit.
  
 I have the Trinity Audio Deltas, so if the others are saying the Vyrus has a good soundstage then i'd trust their word cos the deltas are excellent and the Trinity A team offer second to none customer service!


----------



## choLOL

Hey guys, what's a good replacement for the ttpod t1-e? Mine recently broke and I cannot get a hold of another set. I absolutely love the sound signature of the t1-e. Is there anything that sounds familiar? 

Right now I'm looking at the xiaomi hybrids, vjjb v1s, and KZ ZS3. Are they considered upgrades? They are cheaper than t1-e's where I'm from.

Thanks!


----------



## audio123

cholol said:


> Hey guys, what's a good replacement for the ttpod t1-e? Mine recently broke and I cannot get a hold of another set. I absolutely love the sound signature of the t1-e. Is there anything that sounds familiar?
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the xiaomi hybrids, vjjb v1s, and KZ ZS3. Are they considered upgrades? They are cheaper than t1-e's where I'm from.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 vjjb v1.
 cheers,


----------



## harry501501

What type of sound is it?


----------



## wastan

audio123 said:


> vjjb v1.
> cheers,




Going from memory, you'd find the ZS3 too bassy if you like the TTPOD


----------



## Pastapipo

cholol said:


> Hey guys, what's a good replacement for the ttpod t1-e? Mine recently broke and I cannot get a hold of another set. I absolutely love the sound signature of the t1-e. Is there anything that sounds familiar?
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the xiaomi hybrids, vjjb v1s, and KZ ZS3. Are they considered upgrades? They are cheaper than t1-e's where I'm from.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 The TTPOD T1-E sound a bit L shaped to me. They have great imaging.
 The only thing I heard that sounds anything similar and I consider an upgrade is the Zero Audio Tenore. You'll hand in some mid-bass, but you'll be rewarded with details.
 I especially like the ZA Tenore with JVC spiral dot tips since they'll make the highs a bit more natural compared to the stock tips.
  
 I did not hear any your suggestion, so maybe more experienced head-fi'ers can chip in for better advice


----------



## mehrdadb3

between Tennmak Dulcimer and Tennmak Pro which is better?
 i want get 1 of tennmak and somic v4
 if anything better at this price please tell me
 tnx


----------



## Adison Muniz

audio123 said:


> vjjb v1.
> cheers,


 
  


harry501501 said:


> I feel the Xiamoi Hybrids have a very decent soundstage in both depth and width. They are only $25 and are a great budget IEM as you'll find discussed in this thread. I go to them before a lot of my $100-200 sets. the Fiio EX 1s are an excellent set, but there are better cheaper.
> 
> The Havi's are very hard to drive to get them sounding at their best and i find their soundstage although very wide, lacks depth.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm, Xiaomi Hybrids is to bassy? i will buy them 'cause 25$ hehehe, but for you don't have many differences of the fiio Ex1, that is?
  
 The Havi, don't call me attention for reviews and comments. Especially hard drive and hollow stage(i like a big stage, but not empty), its correct?
  
 I'll see the RHA M750 in near future, thks for recommendation.
  
  
 Hey guys, Tennmak is a nice brand? What your think about **** UE and UEs? I wan't buy too a budget analytical and a fun iem up to $35
 info: i have xduuo x3 n x2


----------



## To.M

oh yes,Tennmak is great, I say it as an owner of Tennmak Piano  let me invite you to the thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/757838/tennmak/0_30


----------



## Roen

LZ has a few good options under $100 at the moment. I think you can even get an A3 for under $100.


----------



## danimoca

Guys, I wanna test some earphones under 10€/10$. Which you think are currently the best ones?


----------



## Saoshyant

Below $10, I'm a fan of QKZ W1 Pro, and Cosonic W1 is decent too.  There will be numerious KZ suggestions incoming I'd imagine.


----------



## Rilke

Somebody tried these momentum  like by kanen ?
  


 They cost only 19 euros .
 https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Kanen-IP-2030-Wired-Headset-Headband-Retro-Stereo-Deep-Bass-Headphones-Music-Earphone-with-Microphone-for/32705046639.html?spm=2114.30011508.3.3.7L4E8s&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_3_10057_10065_10056_10068_10037_10055_10054_10069_301_10059_10033_10058_10032_10073_10017_10072_10070_10060_10061_10052_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_1&btsid=80a95730-b04e-47fd-86ca-c22cf3ec666b


----------



## danimoca

saoshyant said:


> Below $10, I'm a fan of QKZ W1 Pro, and Cosonic W1 is decent too.  There will be numerious KZ suggestions incoming I'd imagine.


 
  
 Thanks! 
  
 I find KZ's range extremely confusing... Most are sold below 10$, but It's hard to differentiate them. Anyone that listened to some of them can say which are the most balanced sounding?


----------



## Majin

danimoca said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I find KZ's range extremely confusing... Most are sold below 10$, but It's hard to differentiate them. Anyone that listened to some of them can say which are the most balanced sounding?


 
  
 Best would be to ask in this thread
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/12120
  
 There are indeed too many KZ iems but most of them have insane value.


----------



## To.M

10usd?

I use and recommend kz ate, qkz w1 pro is good too (perfect for running) and you must have earbuds ve monk plus


----------



## ozkan

to.m said:


> 10usd?
> 
> I use and recommend kz ate, qkz w1 pro is good too (perfect for running) and you must have earbuds ve monk plus




I second the KZ ATE. Impressive for the price and very close sound to ATH IM50.


----------



## Brian Coffey

+1 to the VE Monk+ as well even though it is an earbud and not an IEM.


----------



## danimoca

I'll definitely try the Monk's 
  
 As for the ATE's: what are the differences between the original ATE and the ATE-S?


----------



## To.M

ate-s are a sports version with a memory wire and are supposed to be bassier


----------



## danimoca

to.m said:


> ate-s are a sports version with a memory wire and are supposed to be bassier


 
  
 Thanks! Better the original's for me then


----------



## Pastapipo

brian coffey said:


> +1 to the VE Monk+ as well even though it is an earbud and not an IEM.


 
  
 I owned both the VE Monk (original version) and the TY Hi Z 32ohm, and I preferred the TY Hi Z much more.
 The VE Monk lacks bass response to my ears, while the TY Hi offered a nice balanced sound.
 Not that the VE Monk is bad in any way. I just preferred the TY Hi Z.


----------



## robervaul

pastapipo said:


> I owned both the VE Monk (original version) and the TY Hi Z 32ohm, and I preferred the TY Hi Z much more.
> The VE Monk lacks bass response to my ears, while the TY Hi offered a nice balanced sound.
> Not that the VE Monk is bad in any way. I just preferred the TY Hi Z.




I think the same.


----------



## Brian Coffey

pastapipo said:


> I owned both the VE Monk (original version) and the TY Hi Z 32ohm, and I preferred the TY Hi Z much more.
> The VE Monk lacks bass response to my ears, while the TY Hi offered a nice balanced sound.
> Not that the VE Monk is bad in any way. I just preferred the TY Hi Z.


 
 I will have to try the Ty Hi-Z as bass response and lower mids is what I would like to hear more of.


----------



## danimoca

pastapipo said:


> I owned both the VE Monk (original version) and the TY Hi Z 32ohm, and I preferred the TY Hi Z much more.
> The VE Monk lacks bass response to my ears, while the TY Hi offered a nice balanced sound.
> Not that the VE Monk is bad in any way. I just preferred the TY Hi Z.


 
  
 Are you talking about these?
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HiFi-Super-Bass-Earphone-Sports-Headsets-For-Xiaomi-Samsung-iPhone-MP3-MP4-Audifonos/32699557290.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.PfkRI0&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=0d9a8d74-02ae-49a8-9e21-fc2eaacdd12d


----------



## Pastapipo

danimoca said:


> Are you talking about these?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HiFi-Super-Bass-Earphone-Sports-Headsets-For-Xiaomi-Samsung-iPhone-MP3-MP4-Audifonos/32699557290.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.2.PfkRI0&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_0,searchweb201602_5_10057_10056_10065_10068_10055_10054_10069_10059_10058_10073_10017_10070_10060_10061_10052_9999_10062_10053_10050_10051,searchweb201603_2&btsid=0d9a8d74-02ae-49a8-9e21-fc2eaacdd12d


 
  
 Yes, I am. I did get them from Penon Audio however. Penon has been around for a long time and very reliable imho: 
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TY-Hi-Z-HP-32-32ohm-HiFi-Earbuds-Earphone/32676147271.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.72.AydCNU


----------



## SuperMAG

i have old version of ty hiz 32 but i prefer monk+. Monk plus have tighter bass/thug while ty has slower woofer like bass, there is small bit of subbass in monk, ty has more sub bass then mid bass i think which gives me headaches and i prefer tight thump.
  
 Monk have much better treble extension and ty is almost rolled off. Mids of monk are softer while ty are harder. Overall i like monk cause they make the sound clearer while ty is sharper with artifacts.
  
 I am using Ty with stock foam, anyone have any suggestions to make bass tighter and improve clarity.


----------



## ozkan

supermag said:


> i have old version of ty hiz 32 but i prefer monk+. Monk plus have tighter bass/thug while ty has slower woofer like bass, there is small bit of subbass in monk, ty has more sub bass then mid bass i think which gives me headaches and i prefer tight thump.
> 
> Monk have much better treble extension and ty is almost rolled off. Mids of monk are softer while ty are harder. Overall i like monk cause they make the sound clearer while ty is sharper with artifacts.
> 
> I am using Ty with stock foam, anyone have any suggestions to make bass tighter and improve clarity.




Wait haven't you tried the TY Hi-Z with Monk+ thin foams?


----------



## SuperMAG

Do they improve. I only hot 2 thin foam left?


----------



## harry501501

rilke said:


> Somebody tried these momentum  like by kanen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love how budget Asian makes can totally rip off a big brand design... some of them are just plan identical. The KZ IE80 still makes me laugh


----------



## Rilke

harry501501 said:


> I love how budget Asian makes can totally rip off a big brand design... some of them are just plan identical. The KZ IE80 still makes me laugh


 

  Yeah, but being verrry tight on budget I have no remorse buying them for the moment. I am just hestating between these or the Xiaomi Mi headphones


----------



## ozkan

supermag said:


> Do they improve. I only hot 2 thin foam left?




Why don't you try and see it yourself before asking here?


----------



## SuperMAG

i did like an hour ago, i be damned, it did improve. More clear and better bass. Its back in the game lol. But still feel some of sound coming from instruments are unnatural and weird. Though now its same level but different sound from monk+ with double foams.
  
 But now i got no foams left except for that ty hiz black thick foams, looks great but bad sound.


----------



## ozkan

Deleted


----------



## SuperMAG

Thanks bro, shipping alone would cost much, as long as its still working, i will use it. I will buy some foams from aliexpress when those gets torn. Thanks again.


----------



## harry501501

Listening to the KZ ATE right now. Looks wise they remind me of the Aurisonics Kickers i got rid of cos they sounded... well rubbish lol. £180 as well.
  
 OOTB the KZ ATEs have a big sound, the bass is crazy deep at times... it's pretty thin but sometimes but behaves very well. They have a really good soundstage it's actually quite impressive. Out of the budget ones I've had recently it's one of the best. Vocals are a forward and clear, I don't normally like this, prefer a more V shaped sound but I'm enjoying it in these. Out of my budget sets
  
 1. DZAT-DF10
 2. KZ ATE
 3. Xiamoi Hybrid
 4. HiSoundAudio Flamcenco
 5. Xiamoi Piston 3
 6. VJJB V1s
  
 About to try the Fiio EM3 earbud (well lafter I put the KZs through more genres that is)


----------



## harry501501

For those of you who have delved into the budget market... have you ever went back to expensive big brand sets, like £100+.
  
 I'm enjoying budget sets... mainly as some of them stun me how good they sound, but also cos you get to look fwd to more sets in the mail as opposed to one off big purchases.


----------



## harry501501

Liking the Fiio EM 3 earbud. I really enjoy the treble on it which gives it a really good level of detail.


----------



## expontherise

harry501501 said:


> Listening to the KZ ATE right now. Looks wise they remind me of the Aurisonics Kickers i got rid of cos they sounded... well rubbish lol. £180 as well.
> 
> OOTB the KZ ATEs have a big sound, the bass is crazy deep at times... it's pretty thin but sometimes but behaves very well. They have a really good soundstage it's actually quite impressive. Out of the budget ones I've had recently it's one of the best. Vocals are a forward and clear, I don't normally like this, prefer a more V shaped sound but I'm enjoying it in these. Out of my budget sets
> 
> ...


 

 I just bought the DF10 from Massdrop, I only saw the one review on them that they posted.. Any impressions I should be aware of? (How do they respond to being amp'd?)  I love that the stem is wood also (am I right?), that's rare on wood buds, I have 6 different wood ones right now, none of which have a wood stem.
  
 Edit: I bought the KZ ate and gave them away fairly quickly. Since I had a bunch of buds and those were the least used, my brother needed something for a trip.. I felt they were a bit to on the high's for me, is there a comparison on the highs with the kz ate I could ask of? 
 Or better yet, to the HiSoundAudio Flamcenco? The HiSoundAudio Wooduo 2 are my favorite wood buds, so that may be a better comparison (if the two HiSoundAudio's are similar anyhow )


----------



## ngoshawk

Ok, really late to this party; but on the MEE M6 Pro thread the Tennmak Pro's were recommended. So, I bit. 

They arrived today, and used them on my walk with the supplied silicon's. Really nice start! Upon arriving back home, I put the supplied foams from my Campfire Audio Nova on. Just fabulous! What a little gem!

Further testing, but I place these right up with my go-to workout IEM's; the M6 Pro's.

Just fantastic! A hearty two thumbs up!


----------



## smy1

Just ordered the 4 in 1, This might be my last headphone before i buy my end game.


----------



## Roen

I just demoed a SE846 today.....can't wait till I get the Chinese IEMs to see where the differences are.


----------



## polychroma23

Vivo XE800 is definitely a no-brainer for 18 bucks!
  
 Though the bass may not be enough for some, mids are just wonderful, good treble extension, and there are loads of detail IMO. As a neutral guy, XE800 is currently my favorite IEMs. Can't wait to hear how Somic V4 stacks up.


----------



## toddy0191

ngoshawk said:


> Ok, really late to this party; but on the MEE M6 Pro thread the Tennmak Pro's were recommended. So, I bit.
> 
> They arrived today, and used them on my walk with the supplied silicon's. Really nice start! Upon arriving back home, I put the supplied foams from my Campfire Audio Nova on. Just fabulous! What a little gem!
> 
> ...




Glad you like them. They just keep getting better and better with burn in IMO.


----------



## brokentofu

I'm looking for some new IEMs. I listen to mostly EDM and some downtempo stuff. I'm looking for big soundstage, tight bass, great mids, and airy/relaxed highs that retain detail without fatiguing sensitive ears. Around the ear preferable. Comfortable for long listening sessions is also a must.
 Budget is $50 less is always fine. Replaceable cable is a must for me because I like making cables. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Roen

**** 4in1?


----------



## smy1

brokentofu said:


> I'm looking for some new IEMs. I listen to mostly EDM and some downtempo stuff. I'm looking for big soundstage, tight bass, great mids, and airy/relaxed highs that retain detail without fatiguing sensitive ears. Around the ear preferable. Comfortable for long listening sessions is also a must.
> Budget is $50 less is always fine. Replaceable cable is a must for me because I like making cables. Any suggestions guys?




Zs3 is another option with the 4 in 1


----------



## brokentofu

The **** 4in1 isn't the kind of wearing style I'm looking for. I've fought too often with the super stiff memory wire on my KZ-ZS1. How is the memory wire on the zs3? What kind of sound signature does it have?


----------



## Roen

Has anyone heard of Havi B3 Pro 1 fakes? Thinking about getting a pair and seeing some attractive prices on Aliexpress.


----------



## audio123

wrong


----------



## B9Scrambler

Skittles!


----------



## smy1

brokentofu said:


> The **** 4in1 isn't the kind of wearing style I'm looking for. I've fought too often with the super stiff memory wire on my KZ-ZS1. How is the memory wire on the zs3? What kind of sound signature does it have?




The zs3 vocals are smooth and really laid back with huge soundstage, If you find the right tip they are also bassy but the bass is really punchy.


----------



## imusorka

Has anyone tried Xiaomi Mi Capsule or any of the OnePlus IEMs (Icons, Bullets)? Next to no reviews on these anywhere. I'm after a budget pair with *good SQ* and *very good comfort*. Are Xiaomi Piston 3 a good choice for many different music genres? What about microphonics with these?


----------



## Vidal

imusorka said:


> Has anyone tried Xiaomi Mi Capsule or any of the OnePlus IEMs (Icons, Bullets)? Next to no reviews on these anywhere. I'm after a budget pair with *good SQ* and *very good comfort*. Are Xiaomi Piston 3 a good choice for many different music genres? What about microphonics with these?


 
  
 I read a comment about the Mi Capsule, it said they were more like a earbud than a IEM but that's the only impression I've seen. There may have been more info but I only scan read the post as it wasn't a IEM I was considering


----------



## imusorka

Are these IEMs any good for my purposes (budget, SQ, comfort) as compared to Xiaomi Piston 3? Looks like a newer model. I can also get 1More Piston Classic. Which of the three should I go for if I can't test them out?


----------



## vencaxxx

VIVO XE800


----------



## smy1

Anybody know any legit vivo ex800 dealers?


----------



## headjelly

I purchased


smy1 said:


> Anybody know any legit vivo ex800 dealers?


 
  
 I purchased mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VIVO-XE800-High-definition-moveable-Hifi-Sound-system-in-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32704376144.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.63.b6KAcZ following a recommendation earlier in this thread.


----------



## raszcagalJK

imusorka said:


> Has anyone tried Xiaomi Mi Capsule or any of the OnePlus IEMs (Icons, Bullets)? Next to no reviews on these anywhere. I'm after a budget pair with *good SQ* and *very good comfort*. Are Xiaomi Piston 3 a good choice for many different music genres? What about microphonics with these?


 
 I tried the Piston Air (Capsules) and sold it after two weeks of usage. Fit was quite weird for my ears (if not revolutionary they said) and SQ as far as I can remember was no better than the Xiaomi Hybrids or even Piston 2.1s.
  
 IMHO, Piston 3 is really comfy and lightweight. No major issues on microphonics as well. However, it might not be your first choice for an all-rounder IEM, imho.


----------



## imusorka

raszcagaljk said:


> Piston 3 is really comfy and lightweight. No major issues on microphonics as well. However, it might not be your first choice for an all-rounder IEM


 
 Thank you for your insight! What about Xiaomi Hybrids vs 1MORE Piston Classic? By the way, is the latter basically the Xiaomi Piston 2.1?


----------



## Raboo

I have been looking at some IEM's from china lately. I have narrowed down my search to a couple of models and I would like some input on which IEM would be best for me. I use IEM's for mostly podcasts but when I listen to music it's a mix of Prog rock, Indie pop, Funk, Jazz, Rock, and maybe a little EDM, this is all being played from a Moto G 1st gen or a Sony Walkman MP3 player. My budget is around $25 USD the IEM's that have stood out to me are KZ ZS3, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, and Monoprice 8320. Is the price jump from ZS3's to Piano/Pro worth it? I'm also open to suggestions.


----------



## loomisjohnson

raboo said:


> I have been looking at some IEM's from china lately. I have narrowed down my search to a couple of models and I would like some input on which IEM would be best for me. I use IEM's for mostly podcasts but when I listen to music it's a mix of Prog rock, Indie pop, Funk, Jazz, Rock, and maybe a little EDM, this is all being played from a Moto G 1st gen or a Sony Walkman MP3 player. My budget is around $25 USD the IEM's that have stood out to me are KZ ZS3, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, and Monoprice 8320. Is the price jump from ZS3's to Piano/Pro worth it? I'm also open to suggestions.


 

 it may be the shiny new toy phenom, but i'm currently enjoying the zs3 over the piano (which i slightly prefer to the pro)--the zs3 has more bass control. in any event, the differences are not cost-effective--all three are big-sounding with large soundstages.


----------



## Degree

loomisjohnson said:


> it may be the shiny new toy phenom, but i'm currently enjoying the zs3 over the piano (which i slightly prefer to the pro)--the zs3 has more bass control. in any event, the differences are not cost-effective--all three are big-sounding with large soundstages.


 
  
 May I ask where did you buy your zs3 and how long it took to arrive?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## harry501501

raboo said:


> I have been looking at some IEM's from china lately. I have narrowed down my search to a couple of models and I would like some input on which IEM would be best for me. I use IEM's for mostly podcasts but when I listen to music it's a mix of Prog rock, Indie pop, Funk, Jazz, Rock, and maybe a little EDM, this is all being played from a Moto G 1st gen or a Sony Walkman MP3 player. My budget is around $25 USD the IEM's that have stood out to me are KZ ZS3, Tennmak Piano, Tennmak Pro, and Monoprice 8320. Is the price jump from ZS3's to Piano/Pro worth it? I'm also open to suggestions.


 
  
 I find the Tennmak Pro a great all rounder with a BIG sound, and amazing soundstage (I prefer it's SS over my Dunu DN 1000 £130). it has very good overall detail and bass goes very low. Maybe also look at the DZAT DF10 which is another great all rounder. Both are very musical and fun.


----------



## harry501501

One other thing... The Tennmak Pro is super comfy and has a detachable cable


----------



## brokentofu

How do the Tennmak pro compare to the KZ-ZS3?


----------



## Raboo

loomisjohnson said:


> it may be the shiny new toy phenom, but i'm currently enjoying the zs3 over the piano (which i slightly prefer to the pro)--the zs3 has more bass control. in any event, the differences are not cost-effective--all three are big-sounding with large soundstages.


 
  


harry501501 said:


> I find the Tennmak Pro a great all rounder with a BIG sound, and amazing soundstage (I prefer it's SS over my Dunu DN 1000 £130). it has very good overall detail and bass goes very low. Maybe also look at the DZAT DF10 which is another great all rounder. Both are very musical and fun.


 
 Thanks!! I'm going to get the KV-ZS3 to start my journey in budget IEM's, since the Tennmak Pro is almost triple the price but it's on my list of IEM's to try.
  
 Edit: After looking at some reviews and threads on the Tennmak pro, I am going to pickup the Tennmak pro instead of the KZ-ZS3. It's seems It's well worth the extra $$ over the KZ-ZS3.


----------



## toddy0191

brokentofu said:


> How do the Tennmak pro compare to the KZ-ZS3?




They are a level up from the zs3s. The zs3s are great value but the details in the mids of the pro are unreal. Add to that a fantastic soundstage and bass that digs deep and you have an amazing iem that has a true hifi sound imo.

If you like a really bright sound though they may not be for you.


----------



## brokentofu

toddy0191 said:


> They are a level up from the zs3s. The zs3s are great value but the details in the mids of the pro are unreal. Add to that a fantastic soundstage and bass that digs deep and you have an amazing iem that has a true hifi sound imo.
> 
> If you like a really bright sound though they may not be for you.


 
  
  
 I don't necessarily want a bright pair of IEMs but I do like airyness and detail. Is the bass tighter on the zs3 or Tennmak? Is the highs more detailed on the zs3 or Tennmak? Anyone used the YHS 002? It's a 1DD+1BA


----------



## toddy0191

brokentofu said:


> I don't necessarily want a bright pair of IEMs but I do like airyness and detail. Is the bass tighter on the zs3 or Tennmak? Is the highs more detailed on the zs3 or Tennmak? Anyone used the YHS 002? It's a 1DD+1BA




Details are definitely superior on the pro imo and if your after an airy sound the pro also delivers. 

The bass on the pro appeared a little bloated in mid bass section at first but this soon disappears.

If you can't tell yet, i like the pro a lot!! They are my go to iem at type moment for everything. To me they have a very addictive non fatiguing sound with the mids being the star of the show. The bass after burn is beautiful too and goes really deep.

Overall they're smooth sounding with an excellent soundstage and separation.

Look at the three reviews posted so far, I'm not alone in my enthusiasm for them and would give them 5 Stars myself.


----------



## brokentofu

toddy0191 said:


> Details are definitely superior on the pro imo and if your after an airy sound the pro also delivers.
> 
> The bass on the pro appeared a little bloated in mid bass section at first but this soon disappears.
> 
> ...


 

 Bloated bass is a little distracting to me. I like present bass but well behaved and balanced. If I could get some IEMs that sound like my HE400 with the audeze vegan pads, that would be amazing.


----------



## toddy0191

brokentofu said:


> Bloated bass is a little distracting to me. I like present bass but well behaved and balanced. If I could get some IEMs that sound like my HE400 with the audeze vegan pads, that would be amazing.




If it ever was, it disappears. Am laying here ill not able to sleep listening to some Fleetwood Mac on them now and they sound beautiful. Feel like I'm sat in a big concert hall with their big soundstage and can hear every little detail.


----------



## smith

The YHS 002 is a lovely IEM ...Warm sound with no nasty highs or peaks!


----------



## farhat

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?src=facebook&albch=promotion&acnt=431119890406468&isdl=y&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&albcp=160919-R-DPA-EN-oCPM&albag=160919-R-DPA-Women_Fashion-oCPM-EN
  
 Anyone tried this? ^^ Need a budget DAP since I am new to this hobby.


----------



## imusorka

Are Soundmagic E10 still considered a good option for balanced IEMs that are also comfortable? I read that stock buds are pretty bad.


----------



## Invalid

Can anyone compare the pistons 2.1 to the te-02n? My pistons died so i'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## Pastapipo

farhat said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-ESS-ES9018K2M-AD823-SA9023-USB-DAC-Decoder-External-Sound-Card-Headphone-Amplifier-Beyond-ES9023-DAC/32702345553.html?src=facebook&albch=promotion&acnt=431119890406468&isdl=y&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&albcp=160919-R-DPA-EN-oCPM&albag=160919-R-DPA-Women_Fashion-oCPM-EN
> 
> Anyone tried this? ^^ Need a budget DAP since I am new to this hobby.


 
  
  
 I ordered one a week ago, will take two weeks more to arrive in the Netherlands. I have a Zorloo ZuperDac which uses the same ES9018 DAC, which sounds great. So I'm curious who will win in a head to head race 
  
 By the way, a dap is a digital audio player, like this or this. 
 The product from the link is a dac or dac/amp


----------



## goonx

How does the **** 4in1 compare with the XE800?
  
 They're both similar in price and supposedly the "real" XE800 uses the same driver as the Gr07.
  
 Seems like the XE800 is a much better phone, no?


----------



## raszcagalJK

imusorka said:


> Thank you for your insight! What about Xiaomi Hybrids vs 1MORE Piston Classic? By the way, is the latter basically the Xiaomi Piston 2.1?


 
  
 Mmm, I'm not really sure but they look quite alike (Piston 2.1 and 1MORE Piston Classic).
  
 Comfort-wise, I think the Hybrids are much better than the Piston 2.1


----------



## raszcagalJK

goonx said:


> How does the **** 4in1 compare with the XE800?
> 
> They're both similar in price and supposedly the "real" XE800 uses the same driver as the Gr07.
> 
> Seems like the XE800 is a much better phone, no?


 
 Senfers: more suitable for all-round use. However, they are a bit big and heavy on your ears, imho. Some might find it uncomfortable.
  
 XE800: more snug fit and pretty light form factor, and they have impressive midrange details, imho.


----------



## farhat

pastapipo said:


> I ordered one a week ago, will take two weeks more to arrive in the Netherlands. I have a Zorloo ZuperDac which uses the same ES9018 DAC, which sounds great. So I'm curious who will win in a head to head race
> 
> By the way, a dap is a digital audio player, like this or this.
> The product from the link is a dac or dac/amp


 
 My bad man, this is what a newbie will learn hehehe. I hope to see you review the one I just linked. It is really cheap and don't want to spend anything expensive since I am still learning. Btw bro, how does the Fiio X3 2nd gen compare to Zorloo Zuper DAC?


----------



## goonx

Are the senfers worth double in price?
  
 seems like the XE800 can be had for around $20 whereas the senfers are $40


----------



## smy1

goonx said:


> Are the senfers worth double in price?
> 
> seems like the XE800 can be had for around $20 whereas the senfers are $40




They are around $25-28 depending on the sellers on the 4 in 1.


----------



## Lurk650

farhat said:


> My bad man, this is what a newbie will learn hehehe. I hope to see you review the one I just linked. It is really cheap and don't want to spend anything expensive since I am still learning. Btw bro, how does the Fiio X3 2nd gen compare to Zorloo Zuper DAC?




The X3ii DAC function when connected to a computer? If not then you are still asking between a DAC and DAP.


----------



## 1clearhead

My review on KZ's first hybrids......
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/555#post_12891194
  
 .....If first you don't succeed? Try, try, again!


----------



## brokentofu

smith said:


> The YHS 002 is a lovely IEM ...Warm sound with no nasty highs or peaks!


 
 Do you have any other IEMs to compare to? I have KZ-ATE, KZ-ZS1, and the W1 pro


----------



## 1clearhead

smith said:


> The YHS 002 is a lovely IEM ...Warm sound with no nasty highs or peaks!


 

 Can you provide some PICS and links? I'm in China, so do they carry them on taobao?


----------



## robervaul

1clearhead said:


> Can you provide some PICS and links? I'm in China, so do they carry them on taobao?


 
 Kinera? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-YHS-002-1DD-1BA-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-With-MMCX-Replaceable/32678334614.html


----------



## 1clearhead

robervaul said:


> Kinera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh? Yea! Who knows if YHS 002 are the same as the KINERA BD05.
  
 So? Maybe that means I have them already! ....I have these same one's below.


----------



## mebaali

imusorka said:


> Are Soundmagic E10 still considered a good option for balanced IEMs that are also comfortable? I read that stock buds are pretty bad.


 
 Stock tips are a bit of PITA to get proper sealing (at least for my ears), but once you get a proper fit, E10 do sound very balanced (with a slight midbass hump) and spacious. BTW, I use wide bore double flange tips (provides me somewhat better fit and coherent sound).


----------



## 1clearhead

imusorka said:


> Are Soundmagic E10 still considered a good option for balanced IEMs that are also comfortable? I read that stock buds are pretty bad.


 

 Definitely, what works for me are the medium "*Auvio silicone tips*". They ranked a lot higher on my list because of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It reveals better details and clarity from end to end!
  
https://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Silicone-Replacement-Tips-Medium/dp/B00N568Z80/ref=pd_sim_23_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XVB1GYC6Z5W3EYH8TDVY


----------



## polychroma23

Yesterday, I received Somic V4 and KZ ZS3. Here are my OOTB impressions.
  
 Somic V4
 Bass is amazing, good extension, a bit emphasized sometimes. Mids, as a vocals head, I approve. Clear and detailed, but imo XE800 is a bit more detailed. Treble is sparkly and detailed. I'm really impressed. If I'd compare it against XE800, I'd say they are of different species and it all comes down to your preference. V4s are energetic, fun, and great for almost all genres, Vivos are analytical and great for bass-light genres like acoustic and orchestra.
  
 KZ ZS3
 Though I like the build quality, I wasn't that impressed. Bass is good but imo it lacks depth and texture. Mids sound unnatural at times, but pretty good nonetheless. Treble is sufficiently detailed. I'm more likely to listen to EDM with these, the ZS3s are dark (sound-wise and build-wise). Just my 2 cents, these two IEMs still need some burnin'
  
 Thanks to @Nymphonomaniac for the recommendation on the V4s


----------



## brokentofu

1clearhead said:


> Oh? Yea! Who knows if YHS 002 are the same as the KINERA BD05.
> 
> So? Maybe that means I have them already! ....I have these same one's below.


 

 Can you compare them to any other IEMs that I might have? KZ-ATE, KZ-ZS1, W1 pro. How is the soundstage? Mids?


----------



## 1clearhead

brokentofu said:


> Can you compare them to any other IEMs that I might have? KZ-ATE, KZ-ZS1, W1 pro. How is the soundstage? Mids?


 

 I can give some impressions against the *KZ-ATE*....
  
*KZ-ATE* (with default sponge tips) VS *KINERA BD05* (default silicone tips):
  
 BASS:
 With the ATE, the bass is balanced and quick with no bloat what-so-ever. And, even though the sub-bass is not as deep as I prefer, the details and transparency is really satisfying with many selected genres. The BD05 has more of a solid bass signature with a strong presence in the mid-bass that contibutes very well with the lower mid-range.
  
 MIDRANGE:
 The ATE has great midrange presence and transparency (remind you with the sponge tips) and provides good coherency because of it. The BD05 plays very well with its BA armature partner where the dynamic takes care of most of the MID and all lower ranges, while the BA armature takes care of the MID and all higher ranges to the "T".
  
 TREBLE:
 The treble on the ATE is nicely detailed to the point where I can hear some micro-details coming from a dynamic driver, but can be somewhat picky on bad recordings. The BA on the BD05, does a very good job playing well at higher ranges and peaks nicely on top without sounding strident or harsh.
  
 SOUNDSTAGE:
 Soundstage on both the ATE and BD05 are very good, but play differently because of their different signatures. The ATE sounds transparent and imaging is great all around, while with the BD05, the soundstage can be just as wide, but not as deep (or lacks a little depth, per say). Headstage sounds a little more present and realistic with the ATE, while the BD05 sounds a little dryer, but precise.
  
 CONCLUSION:
 They're both great IEM's for their price range and many here can benefit from their different signatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 .....More impressions of the KINERA BD05 can be found on my latest review at the link below.....
 --> http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/540#post_12891194


----------



## Saoshyant

I would like to make one quick note about my KZ ATE...  OH MAN it responds well to EQing up the bass.  I'm pretty sure I've read it as a budget basshead IEM on the basshead thread.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> I can give some impressions against the *KZ-ATE*....
> 
> *KZ-ATE* (with default sponge tips) VS *KINERA BD05* (default silicone tips):
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've got two of Kinera's on route should be here within a week, the BD05 and BAS02. Looking forward to see how good they are, Kinera have got some good reviews on Audiofight


----------



## Rainmaker91

Anyone tried the KZ ZST? it's currently on sale at DX.com eu direct. Since it's 7-9 days shipping for me it's really tempting.


----------



## headjelly

rainmaker91 said:


> Anyone tried the KZ ZST? it's currently on sale at DX.com eu direct. Since it's 7-9 days shipping for me it's really tempting.


 
  
 Check out the KZ thread.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/12405#post_12896890
http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/12435#post_12899029


----------



## 1clearhead

The *KINERA BD05* are definitely a step-up!


----------



## Vidal

I'm hearing rumours that the Rock Zircon has stopped production, could just be that a seller can't get hold of them though. It would seem an odd move as they're still really popular.


----------



## Rainmaker91

headjelly said:


> Check out the KZ thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/12405#post_12896890
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread/12435#post_12899029




I see, I'm going to pass on them then. It's just as well anyway, since I'm actually starting to get bored with the budget models that bought previously. It's not exactly fair to compare them with my every day IEMs, but they have impressed me so far. What all of them have incommon though is that they lack a real good "soundstage", its perfectly understandable for sub 30$ IEMs to do so though. Perhaps I should start looking at the ones in the 100$ range the next time


----------



## kiler

Well if you are looking for soundstage on a budget, just go look at some earbuds ;D Even though I think that the Piston 3 do quite well in what regards soundstage


----------



## mochill

The Hidizs dawnwood gt36 is amazing at soundstage and naturalness


----------



## Rainmaker91

kiler said:


> Well if you are looking for soundstage on a budget, just go look at some earbuds ;D Even though I think that the Piston 3 do quite well in what regards soundstage




It's mostly me jsut wanting to test a bunch of stuff, I don't actually use a fraction of the IEMs I buy. For now though, my Trinity Delta II IEMs serve me quite well for my everyday use, and then I have the Tenmak Pro for those times I end up sleeping next to someone who snores a lot


----------



## kiler

rainmaker91 said:


> It's mostly me jsut wanting to test a bunch of stuff, I don't actually use a fraction of the IEMs I buy. For now though, my Trinity Delta II IEMs serve me quite well for my everyday use, and then I have the Tenmak Pro for those times I end up sleeping next to someone who snores a lot


 
 Yeah I feel you on the bit about testing a lot of stuff  Sometimes I just wonder tho if I really need all those budget minded options, but the fact that you can easily pick one up and change the sound signature easily makes up for it


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone tried the Urbanfun yet?


----------



## trespasser2

vidal said:


> Has anyone tried the Urbanfun yet?


 
  
  
 Yes, 1clearhead has them, check his profile for a short review


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> Has anyone tried the Urbanfun yet?


 
    Quote:


trespasser2 said:


> Yes, 1clearhead has them, check his profile for a short review


 
  
 Yup, they are definitely good! They perform at their best by changing the silicone tips to medium "Auvio silicone tips". And the construction and housing is of "top quality" when compared to IEM's that cost hundreds of dollars more.


----------



## Vidal

1clearhead said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yup, they are definitely good! They perform at their best by changing the silicone tips to medium "Auvio silicone tips". And the construction and housing is of "top quality" when compared to IEM's that cost hundreds of dollars more.


 
  
  
 Cheers, I'll snap some up and see if there's much interest.


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> Cheers, I'll snap some up and see if there's much interest in the UK.




Going to have look at them myself


----------



## Caipirina

rainmaker91 said:


> It's mostly me jsut wanting to test a bunch of stuff, I don't actually use a fraction of the IEMs I buy.


 
  
 OMG, this is exactly me and IEMs! I still have a lot from my summer haul (I only get the plunder AliExpress in summer, when I reside at my actual paypal address) which I only briefly checked for 'do they work' ... and it's always interesting which ones stick and which not. I.e. currently my absolute fav workout IEMs are the KZ ZS3 .. stay in place, sound great. (No advertized as sweatproof though)


----------



## Rilke

Just recieved Rock Zicrons ... They are just a bit better than my usual stuff ( piston 2 ) but nothing exciting. Oh yeah they hurt my ears...


----------



## SuperMAG

has anyone made comparison about how good is the tennmak pro vs the likes of say **** 4in1  or kz leading iem ZS3 and seahf dual dynamic driver iem etc.
 do tennmak have any weaknesses.


----------



## Rainmaker91

supermag said:


> has anyone made comparison about how good is the tennmak pro vs the likes of say **** 4in1  or kz leading iem ZS3 and seahf dual dynamic driver iem etc.
> do tennmak have any weaknesses.




Unfortunately I haven't, but I might put **** and KZ on my shopping list for the future. The Tennmak is real good though, but struggle to really replicate the sound-stage properly (might just be that I'm to used to open over ear headphones at this point though).


----------



## Roen

Also looking for a tennmak pro vs havi b3 pro 1 head-to-head if anyone has done one.


----------



## harry501501

Just spent the last couple hours trying to work out my favourite budget IEM... it was between
  
*DZAT-DF10* - Big thick sound, wonderful amount of air between instruments and vocals. lots of detail and big bass. very enjoyable sound. One of the best budget IEMs available... if it tightened up the bass it could be a giant killer. *(£13)*
  
*Havi B3 Pro 1* - This IEM which i used to think was overrated until AMP'd proper is tremendous value at it's price point.  It's just got a delicious amount of detail and warmth, with bass although not as big as the others in quantity def wins in accuracy. Quite a dark background gives plenty separation and clarity. I think the soundstage can be over hyped a bit but it still is good. *(£25)*
  
*Tennmak Pro* - Recent buy, massive fun sound. detail is really good and the soundstage really adds to instrument and vocals separation as everything is placed in a unique way... which adds further to the detail level of the mids. Bass is pretty decent in both quantity and quality. good balance throughout. SUPER COMFY. *(£22*)
  
*VJJB V1S* - Bit difficult to get a suitable tip for, i settled for a SpinFit. With these the mids shine. Very liquid and clear. bass can be a bit too much at times, but adds to the fun levels. Decent soundstage. *(£18)*
  
*HiSoundAudio Flamenco* - This little beauty doesn't get enough attention. it is tiny and reminds me of a Klipch or Ety set, great fit. It's deep fit adds to the sound in a big way and the sound is pretty huge for something so tiny to look at. Bursting with detail helped by it's bright nature. Quite v shaped but the brightness brings out a LOT of detail. the bass is big and wonderfully tuned. It's got one of the best bass responses I've heard. It beats my Dunu DN 1000, RHA M750/T20 and Yamaha EPH-100 in scale and texture. It's just so musical. It is FAR better than it's big brother the Wodduo 2 *(£20)*
  
*Xiamoi Hybrid* - i think this is a great all round IEM. It's non fatiguing but still has nice treble detail. It has clear mids, bit of warmth and bass is accurate with decent quantity. Nothing overpowers the other... it's just a very musical and laid back sound. Very enjoyable. the only tip tho that works is the large foams. It's a shame they messed up the design as it's a really goos sound. *(£20)*
  
*KZ ATEs* - Big bass... BIG. This is just a fun sound, it reminds me A LOT of the Aurisonic Rockets i had (and returned cos they were well over priced for what you got). Good level of detail and tiny bit bright. Large soundstage too.* (£13)*
  
  
*WINNER - Havi Pro B3 1!!!*


----------



## Vidal

harry501501 said:


> Just spent the last couple hours trying to work out my favourite budget IEM... it was between
> 
> *HiSoundAudio Flamenco* - This little beauty doesn't get enough attention. it is tiny and reminds me of a Klipch or Ety set, great fit. It's deep fit adds to the sound in a big way and the sound is pretty huge for something so tiny to look at. Bursting with detail helped by it's bright nature. Quite v shaped but the brightness brings out a LOT of detail. the bass is big and wonderfully tuned. It's got one of the best bass responses I've heard. It beats my Dunu DN 1000, RHA M750/T20 and Yamaha EPH-100 in scale and texture. It's just so musical. It is FAR better than it's big brother the Wodduo 2 *(£20)*


 
  
  
 Totally agree with your point about the Flamenco being an unsung hero, cable it's a bit of a pain but otherwise a tiny gem.


----------



## harry501501

Do you think it would be worthwhile starting a thread where HF'ers can give their top 1 or best 3 budget sets? (Maybe there is one and I'm being daft).
  
 It could help lurkers or new Hf'ers looking for good quality budget sets, get the started in this expensive hobby. i know there is a fantastic selection at the start of this thread but it's pretty huge.


----------



## harry501501

vidal said:


> Totally agree with your point about the Flamenco being an unsung hero, cable it's a bit of a pain but otherwise a tiny gem.


 
  
 i know. I was after a set with detailed BIG bass without bleeding into mids. In my search i went for the HSA Wooduo 2 after reading great reviews. It had big loose wooly bass and the mids were sooo recessed and veiled. It was such a messy sound. I only went for the Flamenco as i had a good experience with the DZAT and fancied another wooden housing set... and couldn't afford the JVC sets lol.


----------



## harry501501

roen said:


> Also looking for a tennmak pro vs havi b3 pro 1 head-to-head if anyone has done one.


 
  
 Yes, i have both. They both are quality sets. Sound wise pretty different, but in some ways similar. First thing though is fit... the T Pro is one of the comfiest sets I've got. They sit perfect and can take a huge variety of tips and still retain the same sound signature (or close to). the Havi's are pretty large and sticky out. I struggled to get a good fit, the ones they give are pretty useless. i settled for foams which work great. they look heavy but they are VERY light... just large.
  
 Sound... I'd say the Havi pips it... but there's very little in it.
  
 the Havi is very balanced and accurate. It is a bit warm so not analytical, but bass, mids and highs are all equally as good. It has a wide soundstage... more wide than deep though. bass isn't huge, but it has very good texture and resolution.
  
 the Tennmak pro - Much bigger sounding, a huge soundstage. Very wide and deep, truly 3D. It is slightly V shaped, but only slightly. It has quite a unique sound, the SS helps with detail, and mids and treble are well stretched out so separation is excellent. Plenty of detail going on in there. Bass is a bit north of neutral, quite big depending on the track, but only rarely becomes bloated.
  
 My recommendation... probably the Tennmak pro. Mainly as it has great sound and the build makes it super comfy. The Havi might just pip it for over all sound... but beware... the Havi needs a lot of juice to sound right, you'll need a good headphone AMP.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Totally agree with your point about the Flamenco being an unsung hero, cable it's a bit of a pain but otherwise a tiny gem.


wheres the best place to buy the flamenco?


----------



## SuperMAG

harry501501 said:


> Just spent the last couple hours trying to work out my favourite budget IEM... it was between
> 
> *DZAT-DF10* - Big thick sound, wonderful amount of air between instruments and vocals. lots of detail and big bass. very enjoyable sound. One of the best budget IEMs available... if it tightened up the bass it could be a giant killer. *(£13)*
> 
> ...






rainmaker91 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't, but I might put **** and KZ on my shopping list for the future. The Tennmak is real good though, but struggle to really replicate the sound-stage properly (might just be that I'm to used to open over ear headphones at this point though).




Thanks alot brothers, those are very good info.

About DZAT-DF10, how does it compare to tennmak pro, i means in all categories. Which one has more bass, details seperation and overall better sound. Also are tennmak pro vocals are thick or medium natural or thin.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> wheres the best place to buy the flamenco?


 
  
  
 It was Penon via Aliexpress.
  
 Looks like they only have them on their main site now


----------



## toddy0191

harry501501 Please could you tell me where you got the B3 Pros from for £25?


----------



## danimoca

harry501501 said:


> *KZ ATEs* - Big bass... BIG. This is just a fun sound, it reminds me A LOT of the Aurisonic Rockets i had (and returned cos they were well over priced for what you got). Good level of detail and tiny bit bright. Large soundstage too.* (£13)*


 
  
 Did they remind you of the Rockets because of the bass? I have the Rockets and I surely do not think they have much bass. Quite the contrary.


----------



## Roen

harry501501 said:


> Yes, i have both. They both are quality sets. Sound wise pretty different, but in some ways similar. First thing though is fit... the T Pro is one of the comfiest sets I've got. They sit perfect and can take a huge variety of tips and still retain the same sound signature (or close to). the Havi's are pretty large and sticky out. I struggled to get a good fit, the ones they give are pretty useless. i settled for foams which work great. they look heavy but they are VERY light... just large.
> 
> Sound... I'd say the Havi pips it... but there's very little in it.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the 4in1 or the A2S?


----------



## Majin

toddy0191 said:


> @harry501501 Please could you tell me where you got the B3 Pros from for £25?


 
  
 probably with the old exchange rate on ali


----------



## toddy0191

majin said:


> probably with the old exchange rate on ali




I know prices have gine up slightly but cheapest i can find it now is £38.37


----------



## Sylmar

harry501501 said:


> Yes, i have both. They both are quality sets. Sound wise pretty different, but in some ways similar. First thing though is fit... the T Pro is one of the comfiest sets I've got. They sit perfect and can take a huge variety of tips and still retain the same sound signature (or close to). the Havi's are pretty large and sticky out. I struggled to get a good fit, the ones they give are pretty useless. i settled for foams which work great. they look heavy but they are VERY light... just large.
> 
> Sound... I'd say the Havi pips it... but there's very little in it.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a Tennmak Pro on the way so all good news.


----------



## Rainmaker91

supermag said:


> Thanks alot brothers, those are very good info.
> 
> About DZAT-DF10, how does it compare to tennmak pro, i means in all categories. Which one has more bass, details seperation and overall better sound. Also are tennmak pro vocals are thick or medium natural or thin.
> 
> Thanks again guys.




In my opinion... absolutely no competition. The DZAT was always way to "bloated" in for me, while the Tennmak Pro really manages to deliver sound that I didn't expect form this price range. The Tennmak is also by far the most comfortable IEM I have ever worn.

I could do another listening session of them and let you know if you are really curious.


----------



## danimoca

Just one thing. Doesn't the cable on the Pro's usualy have problems?


----------



## SuperMAG

rainmaker91 said:


> In my opinion... absolutely no competition. The DZAT was always way to "bloated" in for me, while the Tennmak Pro really manages to deliver sound that I didn't expect form this price range. The Tennmak is also by far the most comfortable IEM I have ever worn.
> 
> I could do another listening session of them and let you know if you are really curious.


 
 thanks bro, what about the vocals, are they thick, medium natural or thin. and yes do the cable have problems??


----------



## toddy0191

supermag said:


> thanks bro, what about the vocals, are they thick, medium natural or thin. and yes do the cable have problems??




My cable has been fine. You can use any other mmcx cable you may have too.

I've recently replaced mine with the tennmak upgrade cable (silver plated) as it was sitting on my pianos unused.

The vocals are natural as are other sounds in the mids. Guitars and other stringed instruments sound fantastic and have a beautiful timbre IMO.

I'm happy they appear to be getting the hype they deserve now.


----------



## doggiemom

Finally got the Rock Zircons from Gearbest.  I do a lot of listening at work straight out of an iPhone 6, and first impression is the sound stage widened considerably.
  
 From my computer through a CEntrance DACportable, these sound amazing for the price.  (Sorry, I know some here hate that qualifier).  The bass is full and accurate, and the percussion sounds are incredibly crisp.
  
 I do find the vocals to be a bit recessed.  Will this improve with burn in?  I am currently using the standard tips, will swapping them out for Complys help?
  
 Thanks for turning me onto this product.  I may buy a couple of sets as they are cheap enough that I won't freak out if I break them or leave them at customer sites.


----------



## Lurk650

Yeah my Pros earlier this week. Super solid. I found an upgraded MMCX provided better clarity and separation making the overall sound stage larger. May just be in my head though


----------



## Rainmaker91

lurk650 said:


> Yeah my Pros earlier this week. Super solid. I found an upgraded MMCX provided better clarity and separation making the overall sound stage larger. May just be in my head though




Not going to go in to a cable discussion here since I know I can't convince anyone of it anyway. As for the pro cable itself, it's actually quite decent. It's relatively soft while still managing to be stiff enough to not tangle, I'm also quite sure it's sized correctly so audio should not be an issue. I have no idea about shielding though, but I suspect the IEMs isn't shielded to start with so any interference would come through there anyway.

So, yeah...

BTW, does anyone else have trouble fitting the cable from the pros on the Tennmak Piano? mine doesn't fit due to the pro cable having a slight bit of a "shroud" around it that makes it a no go.


----------



## toddy0191

rainmaker91 said:


> Not going to go in to a cable discussion here since I know I can't convince anyone of it anyway. As for the pro cable itself, it's actually quite decent. It's relatively soft while still managing to be stiff enough to not tangle, I'm also quite sure it's sized correctly so audio should not be an issue. I have no idea about shielding though, but I suspect the IEMs isn't shielded to start with so any interference would come through there anyway.
> 
> So, yeah...
> 
> BTW, does anyone else have trouble fitting the cable from the pros on the Tennmak Piano? mine doesn't fit due to the pro cable having a slight bit of a "shroud" around it that makes it a no go.




If you check the tennmak thread there is a picture sent by Tony at Tennmak to someone wanting to do this. He suggested cutting the extra bit off.


----------



## Rainmaker91

toddy0191 said:


> If you check the tennmak thread there is a picture sent by Tony at Tennmak to someone wanting to do this. He suggested cutting the extra bit off.




Not a bad idea, I might do that.

Also, just logged on to aliexpress for the first time in a while (cough... a week... cough...), and I see the Bosshifi B8 is at a discount price now. Did anyone actually buy and try these? The first page still doesn't have anything listed on them, but they just look so good...


----------



## Lurk650

rainmaker91 said:


> Not going to go in to a cable discussion here since I know I can't convince anyone of it anyway. As for the pro cable itself, it's actually quite decent. It's relatively soft while still managing to be stiff enough to not tangle, I'm also quite sure it's sized correctly so audio should not be an issue. I have no idea about shielding though, but I suspect the IEMs isn't shielded to start with so any interference would come through there anyway.
> 
> So, yeah...
> 
> BTW, does anyone else have trouble fitting the cable from the pros on the Tennmak Piano? mine doesn't fit due to the pro cable having a slight bit of a "shroud" around it that makes it a no go.




Im not saying its night and day but I feel there is a bit of a change. I haven't tested with the new cable but with stock when plugged into my V10 there is a weird electronic feedback in the right earphone noticeable when no music. Similar to when listening to music when it's plugged in and charging


----------



## Rainmaker91

lurk650 said:


> Im not saying its night and day but I feel there is a bit of a change. I haven't tested with the new cable but with stock when plugged into my V10 there is a weird electronic feedback in the right earphone noticeable when no music. Similar to when listening to music when it's plugged in and charging




I see... hmm did the cable change that? I'll have to try my own yet again I think, but then again noise differs somewhat between individual devices even so I hope I don't have that issue.

Edit: Didn't read that well enough apparently  let me know if it changes with the new cable, could be the device itself after all. Oh and I checked on my Huawei P9, it's crystal clear (or as clear as these IEMs can be, and no feedback).


----------



## Lurk650

rainmaker91 said:


> I see... hmm did the cable change that? I'll have to try my own yet again I think, but then again noise differs somewhat between individual devices even so I hope I don't have that issue.
> 
> Edit: Didn't read that well enough apparently  let me know if it changes with the new cable, could be the device itself after all. Oh and I checked on my Huawei P9, it's crystal clear (or as clear as these IEMs can be, and no feedback).




Just tried it. No feedback. Haven't heard it on any of my other IEMs.


----------



## Rainmaker91

lurk650 said:


> Just tried it. No feedback. Haven't heard it on any of my other IEMs.




Strange, maybe there was something wrong with the cable then. Either way it's good that it's not eh device nor the IEM itself


----------



## DBaldock9

rainmaker91 said:


> Not a bad idea, I might do that.
> 
> Also, just logged on to aliexpress for the first time in a while (cough... a week... cough...), and I see the Bosshifi B8 is at a discount price now. Did anyone actually buy and try these? The first page still doesn't have anything listed on them, but they just look so good...


 
  
 The BossHiFi B8 looks like an interesting Headphone.
  
 I've recently purchased the BossHiFi B3 earbuds, and they really do have a smooth, non-V sound - with surprising bass impact.
  
 Back in the 1970s & '80s, Yamaha used Beryllium Midrange & Tweeter drivers in their high-end Monitor Series loudspeakers.  One thing I remember being told at the time, was that Beryllium dust or particles are very toxic, so it wasn't used in any US made drivers... 
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Totally agree with your point about the Flamenco being an unsung hero, cable it's a bit of a pain but otherwise a tiny gem.


 

 vidal, my oracle: would you say at $30 the flamenco are a good buy in the context of all the miraculous $30 iems touted on these pages?


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, my oracle: would you say at $30 the flamenco are a good buy in the context of all the miraculous $30 iems touted on these pages?


 
  
 I will refresh my listening memory of these and PM you.


----------



## Rainmaker91

dbaldock9 said:


> The BossHiFi B8 looks like an interesting Headphone.
> 
> I've recently purchased the BossHiFi B3 earbuds, and they really do have a smooth, non-V sound - with surprising bass impact.
> 
> ...




Honestly, I had to read up a bit on beryllium since I clearly don't know enough about it. Now as for what I figured out...

The Yamaha drivers were 100% beryllium drivers which could potentially make them excellent for high-en audio (From what I hear they really are, but I have no first hand knowledge so I'm sticking with "could"), extremely expensive (due to it's rarity) and quite brittle (super stiff metal that should remain super thin to get good sound=brittle). So... with that in mind, this is an alloy which potentially means there is some beryllium in it, but the description doesn't always say the truth of what it's actually made of as we all know with aliexpress. I'm also quite confident to say that when a metal is alloyed, it takes on quite different properties. In this case I'm quite sure it's not brittle any-more (popular choices for alloy material was copper, magnesium, aluminium and titanium). That doesn't remove the toxic tendencies of beryllium though, but as far as I understood it's only dangerous under the production of the drivers.

I'm far from an expert on the topic though, and quite honestly I kind of hope there isn't any beryllium in them at all. That said, I doubt there is any danger to using them.

I'll have to think a bit on it, but I'll probably end up getting them either way. Still though I just bought some Nocs IEMs on sale... so yeah, maybe I should limit my spending for a while


----------



## DBaldock9

rainmaker91 said:


> Honestly, I had to read up a bit on beryllium since I clearly don't know enough about it. Now as for what I figured out...
> 
> The Yamaha drivers were 100% beryllium drivers which could potentially make them excellent for high-en audio (From what I hear they really are, but I have no first hand knowledge so I'm sticking with "could"), extremely expensive (due to it's rarity) and quite brittle (super stiff metal that should remain super thin to get good sound=brittle). So... with that in mind, this is an alloy which potentially means there is some beryllium in it, but the description doesn't always say the truth of what it's actually made of as we all know with aliexpress. I'm also quite confident to say that when a metal is alloyed, it takes on quite different properties. In this case I'm quite sure it's not brittle any-more (popular choices for alloy material was copper, magnesium, aluminium and titanium). That doesn't remove the toxic tendencies of beryllium though, but as far as I understood it's only dangerous under the production of the drivers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can confirm that those Yamaha beryllium drivers sounded great, but the speakers were too expensive for me to afford, as a high school / college student at the time.  And you're right, the finished products made with beryllium aren't dangerous - unless you grind them up and ingest them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Other than BossHiFi, it looks like several other headphone / earphone manufacturers are using beryllium (alloys) in their drivers - with prices on AliExpress ranging from (US) $5.76 to $355.90.


----------



## Decommo

harry501501 said:


> Just spent the last couple hours trying to work out my favourite budget IEM... it was between
> 
> *DZAT-DF10* - Big thick sound, wonderful amount of air between instruments and vocals. lots of detail and big bass. very enjoyable sound. One of the best budget IEMs available... if it tightened up the bass it could be a giant killer. *(£13)*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great impression and very helpful... May I know where I can purchase Havi Pro B3 1 at £25? Thank you.


----------



## Rainmaker91

dbaldock9 said:


> I can confirm that those Yamaha beryllium drivers sounded great, but the speakers were too expensive for me to afford, as a high school / college student at the time.  And you're right, the finished products made with beryllium aren't dangerous - unless you grind them up and ingest them.  :wink_face:
> 
> Other than BossHiFi, it looks like several other headphone / earphone manufacturers are using beryllium (alloys) in their drivers - with prices on AliExpress ranging from (US) $5.76 to $355.90.




Yeah, I read an article about beryllium alloy use for drivers. Apparently it's all hype compared to other materials, pure is awesome but the alloy part is just so you can say it's in there. Either way, in a pair of headphones for 80$ I'm not going to question the materials in use for the drivers. As long as they sound good for their price range, it's all good by me  They get compared to the Denon AH-MM400 a lot though, which is a pair of headphones that I actually really like the sound of. The downside to the Denon is the fact that they will cost me 460$ if I buy them here though :rolleyes: Great headphones, but at that price I would much rather look at Sennheiser and Beyer Dynamic (BD, got some great ones in that price range).

Oh, and I just bought them if you were curious


----------



## ngoshawk

sylmar said:


> I have a Tennmak Pro on the way so all good news. :etysmile:




I'm very happy with the Tennmak Pro. Quite the nice sound; and getting more ear-time than my CA Novas at this time!

Just a good full sound, quite adequate bass, mids solid, no shrill treble sound and an excellent soundstage.


----------



## Decommo

ngoshawk said:


> sylmar said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Tennmak Pro on the way so all good news.
> ...


 
  
 First of all, I just found about Tenmak Pro and did a bit of search.... It looks very similar to Shure 215 and sound description on product description also match Shure 215.... Have you heard Shure 215? If so, how does it compare?


----------



## CoiL

harry501501 said:


> the Tennmak pro - Much bigger sounding, a huge soundstage. Very wide and deep, truly 3D.


 
 Hmmm... You made me really interested about T Pro with that claim. Out of my modded DX50 b3p1 had very large soundstage but I didn`t like it without amp (and I intend having no amp).
  
 The excess bass part... I can probably tune that with my modifications 
  
 But I wanted to ask what was the source gear and music quality and genre used?


----------



## Sylmar

ngoshawk said:


> I'm very happy with the Tennmak Pro. Quite the nice sound; and getting more ear-time than my CA Novas at this time!
> 
> Just a good full sound, quite adequate bass, mids solid, no shrill treble sound and an excellent soundstage.


 
 Looking forward to it. Bought the extra Tennmak cable since I prefer to have a cable without mic.


----------



## ngoshawk

decommo said:


> First of all, I just found about Tenmak Pro and did a bit of search.... It looks very similar to Shure 215 and sound description on product description also match Shure 215.... Have you heard Shure 215? If so, how does it compare?




Sorry, I have not heard the 215's.


----------



## Rainmaker91

coil said:


> Hmmm... You made me really interested about T Pro with that claim. Out of my modded DX50 b3p1 had very large soundstage but I didn`t like it without amp (and I intend having no amp).
> 
> The excess bass part... I can probably tune that with my modifications
> 
> But I wanted to ask what was the source gear and music quality and genre used?




Now first of all I would like to disagree a bit with the statements posted, while they are really good 30$ headphones, you should not expect them to slaughter 100$ headphones (I doubt that you do, but I jsut want it out of the way before sharing my tennmak expreience). In fact one of the areas where they truly show their price is the soundstage and the 3d effect. That said it's still way beyoned anything else at that price point.

Now, I know it's not directed at me, but I can tell you what genres I think the Tennmak Pro truly shines in. Generally speaking they are fairly well balanced so they should havndle most genres quite well.

 Blues, Rock... and so on. Honestly anything that has a kind of "singing" electric guitar. The Tennmak Pro realy makes it enjoyable to listen to that
 Classic music... While I would personally recommend the Tennmak Piano for classical, the Tennmak Pro really does well with the deeper tones such as the chello.
 Electronic music. It's a big genre, but if you put on some Röyksopp I can almost guarantee a good listening session with the Pro.

Like I said, they handle most genres with relative ease, but the ones I mentioned are just what truly sticks out at you when listening.


----------



## harry501501

rainmaker91 said:


> It's mostly me jsut wanting to test a bunch of stuff, I don't actually use a fraction of the IEMs I buy. For now though, my Trinity Delta II IEMs serve me quite well for my everyday use, and then I have the Tenmak Pro for those times I end up sleeping next to someone who snores a lot


 
 Tennmak Pro has a great soundstage, very 3D. DZAt-DF10 has a good soundstage


----------



## harry501501

supermag said:


> has anyone made comparison about how good is the tennmak pro vs the likes of say **** 4in1  or kz leading iem ZS3 and seahf dual dynamic driver iem etc.
> do tennmak have any weaknesses.


 
 I have the T Pro and I'm getting my **** 4 in 1 tomorrow....


----------



## harry501501

toddy0191 said:


> @harry501501 Please could you tell me where you got the B3 Pros from for £25?


 
 I got them on eBay UK quite some time ago I'm afraid from a British distributor.


----------



## harry501501

rainmaker91 said:


> In my opinion... absolutely no competition. The DZAT was always way to "bloated" in for me, while the Tennmak Pro really manages to deliver sound that I didn't expect form this price range. The Tennmak is also by far the most comfortable IEM I have ever worn.
> 
> I could do another listening session of them and let you know if you are really curious.


 
 Yeah, i agree... but the DZAt is still a very musical sound. The bass is big, but yes can get bloated.


----------



## CoiL

harry501501 said:


> supermag said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone made comparison about how good is the tennmak pro vs the likes of say **** 4in1  or kz leading iem ZS3 and seahf dual dynamic driver iem etc.
> ...


 
 Let us know how their soundstage compares. I`m really interested about T Pro. Of course - make sure You get right tips for 4in1 and try also different cables.


----------



## harry501501

coil said:


> Hmmm... You made me really interested about T Pro with that claim. Out of my modded DX50 b3p1 had very large soundstage but I didn`t like it without amp (and I intend having no amp).
> 
> The excess bass part... I can probably tune that with my modifications
> 
> But I wanted to ask what was the source gear and music quality and genre used?


 
 Hi CoiL, i find the T Pro has an excellent soundstage. i compared it to my Dunu Titan 1, RHA M750 and DN 1000 and it keeps up wonderfully, if anything it adds a bit more depth i feel.
  
 I use DACMAGIC XS 2 on my laptop (which admittedly does wonders for soundstage being very airy and spacious) and i used an Xduoo X3 DAP with Cayin C5).
  
 One thing for sure is tip rotation helps, i feel the closer the ear gets to the speakers really helps so i use... God, i can't remember... I think silcons that came with Trinity Audio Delta.


----------



## harry501501

coil said:


> Let us know how their soundstage compares. I`m really interested about T Pro. Of course - make sure You get right tips for 4in1 and try also different cables.


 
 I'm really looking forward to the S 4 in 1s, I got them for £37 on eBay uk, could have got them cheaper from Asia but couldn't wait that long


----------



## harry501501

loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, my oracle: would you say at $30 the flamenco are a good buy in the context of all the miraculous $30 iems touted on these pages?


 
  
 I think the Flamenco is a superb buy. They're one of my favourite IEMs and if you look at my profile they can compete with some big players. I'm not sure if it's the depth into the canal that makes them sound as if the soundstage is massive, but I'm fairly certain it's just part of their signature.
  
 The bass is very accurate, very musical sounding (is that the right words?). They have slightly brighter upper mids which gives it good clarity and never gets harsh. $30 is great value imo.
  
 One thing i really like about them is how well they stay in. get the right tip and you're on to a winner, i use a medium sized silicon. I can take some photos if you want.


----------



## harry501501

sorry for hijacking the thread a bit, but I've no idea how you put multiple quotes in to the one post lol


----------



## harry501501

danimoca said:


> Did they remind you of the Rockets because of the bass? I have the Rockets and I surely do not think they have much bass. Quite the contrary.


 
  
 I found with the Rockets you needed the right tip and the olives (?) they came with where just awful. I didn't necessarily mean they were similar in terms of the KZ having big bass, it was more on the overall signature. the bass on the Rockets was agile and had great resolution (like the ATE) but it was pretty unique in the way it was kept separate from the mids/highs... like the KZ ATE.
  
 The Rockets were priced at £170 and i returned them pretty quickly as they did not reflect their price point. Luckily HiFiHeadphones.uk have an excellent returns policy. They actually allow you to try them and if you are not happy return them... as long as you keep the package in the exact same condition as purchased.


----------



## peter123

danimoca said:


> Did they remind you of the Rockets because of the bass? I have the Rockets and I surely do not think they have much bass. Quite the contrary.




I've got both the ATE and the Rockets and while I agree on the ATE having a lot of bass the only similarities I see between the two is that they're both IEM's making sound..... 

harry501501
For everybody's sake you should at least learn how to multi quote before you post, it's not difficult. If you're on a phone it's just to press the quote sign on several posts, if you're on a computer you press the multi quote sign on all the posts you'd like to quote and on the last one you just press quote. It's against the posting guidelines for this forum to spam the way you do......


----------



## SolidusSnake

harry501501 said:


> I found with the Rockets you needed the right tip and the olives (?) they came with where just awful. I didn't necessarily mean they were similar in terms of the KZ having big bass, it was more on the overall signature. the bass on the Rockets was agile and had great resolution (like the ATE) but it was pretty unique in the way it was kept separate from the mids/highs... like the KZ ATE.
> 
> The Rockets were priced at £170 and i returned them pretty quickly as they did not reflect their price point. Luckily HiFiHeadphones.uk have an excellent returns policy. They actually allow you to try them and if you are not happy return them... as long as you keep the package in the exact same condition as purchased.


 
  


harry501501 said:


> sorry for hijacking the thread a bit, but I've no idea how you put multiple quotes in to the one post lol


 
  
  


harry501501 said:


> I think the Flamenco is a superb buy. They're one of my favourite IEMs and if you look at my profile they can compete with some big players. I'm not sure if it's the depth into the canal that makes them sound as if the soundstage is massive, but I'm fairly certain it's just part of their signature.
> 
> The bass is very accurate, very musical sounding (is that the right words?). They have slightly brighter upper mids which gives it good clarity and never gets harsh. $30 is great value imo.
> 
> One thing i really like about them is how well they stay in. get the right tip and you're on to a winner, i use a medium sized silicon. I can take some photos if you want.


 
  
  
 How to do multi quotes. Kind of like this. Either click "Quote" and then copy the output from your Reply window to another reply window (for posts on multiple pages), or just click the "quote" button on all the posts that you want to quote and they will stack in the reply window (for posts on the same page). Hope that helps. Also hope mods don't get on your case because of it.
 EDIT: there is also the ' ""Multi ' button next to the ' '"Quote' button that selects multiple posts.


----------



## Drasunia

Does Tenmark Pro have good noise canceling ? I want to use them at school


----------



## loomisjohnson

solidussnake said:


> How to do multi quotes. Kind of like this. Either click "Quote" and then copy the output from your Reply window to another reply window (for posts on multiple pages), or just click the "quote" button on all the posts that you want to quote and they will stack in the reply window (for posts on the same page). Hope that helps. Also hope mods don't get on your case because of it.
> EDIT: there is also the ' ""Multi ' button next to the ' '"Quote' button that selects multiple posts.


 
 Quote:


harry501501 said:


> I think the Flamenco is a superb buy. They're one of my favourite IEMs and if you look at my profile they can compete with some big players. I'm not sure if it's the depth into the canal that makes them sound as if the soundstage is massive, but I'm fairly certain it's just part of their signature.
> 
> The bass is very accurate, very musical sounding (is that the right words?). They have slightly brighter upper mids which gives it good clarity and never gets harsh. $30 is great value imo.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBaldock9

harry501501 said:


> I have the T Pro and I'm getting my **** 4 in 1 tomorrow....


 

 I've had both for a couple of weeks.  These observations are based on using them with an iFi Micro iDSD connected via USB to my PC, and with them plugged directly into my Nexus 5 & Nexus 7.
  
 The Tennmak Pro Dual has good bass & highs, but more mid-range, so they sound more balanced / forward to me.  These were the least expensive of the 5 sets of earphones I ordered at the end of August.  They have a very comfortable fit, and their mid-range seems to be similar to the BossHiFi B3.
  
 The **** 4 in 1 has more of a V-shaped sound, with more prominent low bass, and clear highs, without being sibilant.  These are heavier than the Tennmak Pro Dual, and aren't quite as comfortable for my ears.  (NOTE: With these, I'm more likely to switch Off the Bass Boost on the iDSD.)
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Roen

dbaldock9 said:


> I've had both for a couple of weeks.  These observations are based on using them with an iFi Micro iDSD connected via USB to my PC, and with them plugged directly into my Nexus 5 & Nexus 7.
> 
> The Tennmak Pro Dual has good bass & highs, but more mid-range, so they sound more balanced / forward to me.  These were the least expensive of the 5 sets of earphones I ordered at the end of August.  They have a very comfortable fit, and their mid-range seems to be similar to the BossHiFi B3.
> 
> ...


How do you like the Micro iDSD for driving these budget IEMs compared to right out of the phone jack?

What's the difference between the Tennmak Pro and the Tennmak Pro Dual?


----------



## SuperMAG

How is the tennmak pro bass quantity and impact compared to 4in1 and which has better seperation, clarity micro details and 3d soundstage. Are mids in pro as thin as 4in1 or thicker in pro. Overall which one is better and is the difference big.

Thank you.


----------



## DBaldock9

roen said:


> How do you like the Micro iDSD for driving these budget IEMs compared to right out of the phone jack?
> 
> What's the difference between the Tennmak Pro and the Tennmak Pro Dual?


 
 Well, for one thing, I'm old fashioned and really like the rotary volume control on the Amp...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Before I ordered the sampling of budget IEMs, I was using the iDSD to drive my Beyerdynamic DT-831 (250Ω) headphones - which do sound better with the amp than directly driven by the cellphone and tablet.  Actually, the iDSD is the "Preamp" for my PC sound system - the line outputs feed Y-cables that go to the PreSonus Aris 4.5 powered Monitors on my desk, and to a Polk PSW110 Subwoofer that sits beside my recliner & desk.  I can easily adjust the Bass level on the PSW110 (so I don't bother my neighbors in this condominium), or switch all the powered speakers Off, when I want to turn up the volume a bit and listen using headphones.
  
 Mainly what I've been listening to, is some older Big Band and Jazz CDs that I'm converting to flac files to play on DAPs, and some Celtic music channels streamed from TuneIn Radio (current favorite is the 130 kb AAC stream of SomaFM: ThistleRadio - http://tunein.com/radio/SomaFM-ThistleRadio-s247228/?streamid=68851886 ).
  
 For the Tennmak Pro earphones, there is no difference, except what the shops on AliExpress call them.  I bought mine from the Tennmak shop, and their subject line is:
 "Tennmak Pro Dual Dynamic Driver Professional In Ear Sport Detach Earphone with 4 drivers inside Vs SE215 SE535"
 The other shop is Paragon, and their subject line is:
 "2016 new original tennmak Pro 3.5 jack in ear sport earphone for xiaomi phone piston 3 pk diy se535 headset se215 ie800 handfree"
 All the images are the same on both shops.
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## harry501501

Well after a long 9am-7pm shift at work i finally rushed home to hear the **** 4in1... and the cable was faulty aaahhhhhh.


----------



## harry501501

Quoteost deleted, sorry... jumped the gun a bit on my review, need some more time.


----------



## HeadHigh

I have Joyroom JR-E500 , sound is really beautifull. good deep bass, smooth vocals not bright or laid back with smooth treble
  big soundstage near my roxanne level for 15 $, isolate is good too so I use it everyday  .
 I prefer them over my flare r2 pro . Just because it's isolate better .


----------



## Freetrademan

I haven't tried the others you mention, but I do have the Tennmak Pro and about 30 others IEMs. And I have to say I was extremely disappointed with the Tennmak Pro, considering all the hype here. Comfort is fine, bass and mids are fine. The biggest weakness is the highs. It just sounds dull and fuzzy, rather than crisp and detailed. I'm much more impressed with the Joyroom E103, the Rock Zircon, the Superlux HD381F, and the KZ EDR2, all of which cost much less.


----------



## toddy0191

freetrademan said:


> I haven't tried the others you mention, but I do have the Tennmak Pro and about 30 others IEMs. And I have to say I was extremely disappointed with the Tennmak Pro, considering all the hype here. Comfort is fine, bass and mids are fine. The biggest weakness is the highs. It just sounds dull and fuzzy, rather than crisp and detailed. I'm much more impressed with the Joyroom E103, the Rock Zircon, the Superlux HD381F, and the KZ EDR2, all of which cost much less.




It's all down to preference although i would suggest giving them more time as they really do seem to change with use.

They are perfect for people who are treble sensitive.


----------



## Rainmaker91

freetrademan said:


> I haven't tried the others you mention, but I do have the Tennmak Pro and about 30 others IEMs. And I have to say I was extremely disappointed with the Tennmak Pro, considering all the hype here. Comfort is fine, bass and mids are fine. The biggest weakness is the highs. It just sounds dull and fuzzy, rather than crisp and detailed. I'm much more impressed with the Joyroom E103, the Rock Zircon, the Superlux HD381F, and the KZ EDR2, all of which cost much less.




While t's purely subjective, the trebble is all there on the T Pro. However it's a bit softer iin the top than most trebble focused headphones would be. This doesn't mean it's not there, it just means that it's not razor sharp. If you are after razor sharp high frequencies then I would sugest the Tennak Piano, it's a terrific IEM as well. It's just tuned differently than the T Pro is and that gives it a more focus in the mid and high notes. It can still handle the low notes though it's not nearly as pronounced as the Pro, which to some may make it feel a bit "thin".

Honestly though it's all about preferences as toddy0191 said. The Pro is well suited for sources that has to pronounced highs or for people who are extra sensetive to the high notes.

If were to actually compare them to anything sound signature wise (as to how pronounced they are at certain tones and so on) it would be my BeyerDynamic DT990s and my AKG K551s. The Beyer Dynamic signature is just as detailed as AKGs, but the trebble is just a bit softer (It's been the case with most BeyerDynamic headphones I have tried) which means it coresponds relatively well with the type of sound you get from the Pros. While the K551s ("portable" edition of K550) are relatively well represented in the Pianos with very pronounced highs and a lesser pressence in the lows.

I know it's a strange comparison, but it's the best I can do. Honestly though, my Tennmak Pros don't get nearly as much use as they did when I first got them. Sure they are comfortable, but for everyday use they just don't measure up to IEMs in a higher price range. I use them all the time when I sleep though (they are by far the most comfortable ones I have worn while laying my head on the side).


----------



## Freetrademan

toddy0191 said:


> It's all down to preference although i would suggest giving them more time as they really do seem to change with use.
> 
> They are perfect for people who are treble sensitive.


 
 When you say "treble sensitive", do you mean people who want a strong hi end or people who want a more rolled-off high end?


----------



## toddy0191

freetrademan said:


> When you say "treble sensitive", do you mean people who want a strong hi end or people who want a more rolled-off high end?




Rolled off.


----------



## Freetrademan

OK, forget bass. I want treble.
  
 I have over 30 IEMs, and to my ears, most have decent bass (with the right tips). But what separates the best from the merely good is the high end. I want to hear shimmer, sparkle, air. My best full-size headphones give me the impression that I'm sitting right next to that cymbal hit, not just listening to a recording of it. Surely some earphone engineers focus on treble extension, rather than the strongest bass response. Where are they?
  
 No one can try everything, so I'm asking the Head-Fi community. What IEM/earphone under $100 has the best high end? Under $50? Under $20?


----------



## Lurk650

freetrademan said:


> OK, forget bass. I want treble.
> 
> I have over 30 IEMs, and to my ears, most have decent bass (with the right tips). But what separates the best from the merely good is the high end. I want to hear shimmer, sparkle, air. My best full-size headphones give me the impression that I'm sitting right next to that cymbal hit, not just listening to a recording of it. Surely some earphone engineers focus on treble extension, rather than the strongest bass response. Where are they?
> 
> No one can try everything, so I'm asking the Head-Fi community. What IEM/earphone under $100 has the best high end? Under $50? Under $20?




Haven't heard it but the XE800 is supposed to be treble focused. Also, the **** 4in1 is supposed to be pretty aggressive in the treble


----------



## toddy0191

lurk650 said:


> Haven't heard it but the XE800 is supposed to be treble focused. Also, the **** 4in1 is supposed to be pretty aggressive in the treble




Treble is amazing on the xe800 so there's your under $20 one.


----------



## Freetrademan

toddy0191 said:


> Treble is amazing on the xe800 so there's your under $20 one.


 
 Thanks. Just ordered it.


----------



## Rainmaker91

freetrademan said:


> Thanks. Just ordered it.




There is also the Tennmak Piano as I mentioned earlier. Personally I think it's far to pronounced in the high notes for some sources, but it all depends on what you like and more importantly what device you use to play your music from. I have used the example before, but directly from my Huawei P9 it's far to sharp, while when I'm using my HRT Microstramer it manages to balance them out just enough for them to truly be spectacular for classical music. I still prefer my over ear headphones for that though, but if I don't have the space I tend to bring the Piano as a "backup" for classical music.


----------



## harry501501

freetrademan said:


> I haven't tried the others you mention, but I do have the Tennmak Pro and about 30 others IEMs. And I have to say I was extremely disappointed with the Tennmak Pro, considering all the hype here. Comfort is fine, bass and mids are fine. The biggest weakness is the highs. It just sounds dull and fuzzy, rather than crisp and detailed. I'm much more impressed with the Joyroom E103, the Rock Zircon, the Superlux HD381F, and the KZ EDR2, all of which cost much less.


 
  
 hey, i find the tip made a big difference. I use silicon that sits quite deep so that the speaker is closer to your ear makes a big difference. some tips can make it sound quite ordinary, which it isn't IMO


----------



## harry501501

freetrademan said:


> OK, forget bass. I want treble.
> 
> I have over 30 IEMs, and to my ears, most have decent bass (with the right tips). But what separates the best from the merely good is the high end. I want to hear shimmer, sparkle, air. My best full-size headphones give me the impression that I'm sitting right next to that cymbal hit, not just listening to a recording of it. Surely some earphone engineers focus on treble extension, rather than the strongest bass response. Where are they?
> 
> No one can try everything, so I'm asking the Head-Fi community. What IEM/earphone under $100 has the best high end? Under $50? Under $20?


 
 Under $100 - Yamaha EPH-100... this has deep quality bass and fantastic crystal clear treble. Detail in mids is also good even though they are v shaped, helped by the bright top end (in the Uk these are £90 so i'd guess they were fairly similar in the states. can be pretty hot, but def accurate
  
 Under $50 - Fiio EX 1 (formerly Dunu titan 1) $50-60... some say this can be pretty aggressive up top but it has a wide open sound and def has quality treble at it's price point
  
 Under $20 - if you can get them cheap, HiSoundAudio Flamenco. Budget king IMHO. These have lovely musical bass, great texture and crisp highs without hitting sibilance.. gives it great amount of detail
  
 EDIT : Spelling


----------



## harry501501

vidal said:


>


 
  
 Hi Vidal, thanks again for the smooth return, I sent it yesterday. Much appreciated you offering some alternatives too which i will def look into, the Macaw RT 100 looks especially interesting and I'm looking into some reviews on it. I'm also quite tempted to try the MusicMaker TW1 if you could give me a wee breakdown of it's signature? I've been looking into MM for a while now as their earbuds receive good reviews.
  
 For anyone else, http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/wwwaproearcouk?rt=nc offers great customer service, akin to Trinity Audio. The HiSoundAudio Flamenco at only £17.99 is a great deal. this little thing really punches above it's weight and is super comfy.


----------



## harry501501

Quick breakdown of 4in1 V Tennmak Pro
  
 The 4in1 is in an overall different league to the T Pro in regards to sound but it does have it's drawbacks which levels the field slightly. Sound has some weight behind it, and it is very accurate. It reminds me a bit of my dunu Dn 1000 in terms of sound and dynamics. It is VERY bright though, too bright for me... a little sharp and cutting although i can see others liking this signature. It's treble is far better than the T Pro. Night and day.
  
 Bass has better resolution on the 4in1 although T Pro goes deeper and is maybe a bit more fun.
  
 MIDS are better on the Tennmak Pro, more forward and better balance. the 4in1 mids are very recessed and take a back seat to bass and treble, VERY V shaped sound. 
  
 The 4in1 ends up with a unique sound as the treble and bass give it a 3d soundstage but again push the mids into the background. T Pro soundstage is a wee bit narrower but both have good depth.
  
 Detail is a difficult one to compare. T Pro more balance and has overall good detail. 4in1 being so hot means detail is a bit more in your face obvious, but you still have the very recessed mids which some won't like.
  
 Both have good build. The 4in1 is heavy and large though, T Pro very comfy and sits perfect and has one of the best hook designed cables I've used yet.
  
 I still prefer the Tennmak Pro though as it's a less fatiguing sound, but it still has a feel of a really good budget IEM whereas the 4in1 seems a more £70-100 sound. if they cooled the treble a bit and brought mids bit more forward into the mix the 4in1 could be a top quality IEM.


----------



## Vidal

harry501501 said:


> Hi Vidal, thanks again for the smooth return, I sent it yesterday. Much appreciated you offering some alternatives too which i will def look into, the Macaw RT 100 looks especially interesting and I'm looking into some reviews on it. I'm also quite tempted to try the MusicMaker TW1 if you could give me a wee breakdown of it's signature? I've been looking into MM for a while now as their earbuds receive good reviews.
> 
> For anyone else, http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/wwwaproearcouk?rt=nc offers great customer service, akin to Trinity Audio. The HiSoundAudio Flamenco at only £17.99 is a great deal. this little thing really punches above it's weight and is super comfy.


 
  
  
 I've got a replacement cable on route from China so all good. Just means I'll get a pair of 4in1s for myself all.
  
 I'll have to PM you my thoughts on the TW1, I'll dig out my own pair have a listen and let you know.


----------



## ngoshawk

harry501501 said:


> Under $100 - Yamaha EPH-100... this has deep quality bass and fantastic crystal clear treble. Detail in mids is also good even though they are v shaped, helped by the bright top end (in the Uk these are £90 so i'd guess they were fairly similar in the states. can be pretty hot, but def accurate
> 
> Under $50 - Fiio EX 1 (formerly Dunu titan 1) $50-60... some say this can be pretty aggressive up top but it has a wide open sound and def has quality treble at it's price point
> 
> ...




*Correction: Dunu Titan 1 is still made and sold. Fiio & Dunu reached an agreement which allows Fiio to market the T1 as the EX1 for a slightly lower price. This has allowed Fiio "into the IEM" market. A very nice cooperative effort, I might add. Both are still sold and marketed as separate IEM's.


----------



## Lurk650

Just got the MM KK-Ting last night. So far very good sound. Currently burning in.


----------



## Vidal

I'm just reminding myself of the E107, I swear these were made for MJs Thriller album. 
  
 I'm sure this what Quincy Jones did after the Q701


----------



## SuperMAG

harry501501 said:


> Quick breakdown of 4in1 V Tennmak Pro
> 
> The 4in1 is in an overall different league to the T Pro in regards to sound but it does have it's drawbacks which levels the field slightly. Sound has some weight behind it, and it is very accurate. It reminds me a bit of my dunu Dn 1000 in terms of sound and dynamics. It is VERY bright though, too bright for me... a little sharp and cutting although i can see others liking this signature. It's treble is far better than the T Pro. Night and day.
> 
> ...


 
 i dont understand, you said that 4in1 is in different league in treble and difference is night and day, but then in detail T pro has more balance and good details. kinda disappointed, hoped tennmak were at least as good as 4in1.


----------



## mehrdadb3

is Tennmak pro top of best under 25$


----------



## Lurk650

mehrdadb3 said:


> is Tennmak pro top of best under 25$




Just got the MusicMaker KK-Ting and they may give them a run for their money


----------



## Vidal

mehrdadb3 said:


> is Tennmak pro top of best under 25$


 
  
 With so many to pick from I doubt it, there's even a hybrid or two in that price range.
  
 I thought the treble on the TPro was a little disappointing to be honest.


----------



## CoiL

harry501501 said:


> Quick breakdown of 4in1 V Tennmak Pro
> 
> The 4in1 is in an overall different league to the T Pro in regards to sound but it does have it's drawbacks which levels the field slightly. Sound has some weight behind it, and it is very accurate. It reminds me a bit of my dunu Dn 1000 in terms of sound and dynamics. It is VERY bright though, too bright for me... a little sharp and cutting although i can see others liking this signature. It's treble is far better than the T Pro. Night and day.
> 
> ...


 
 PLEASE try using JVC Spiral Dot tips (deep insertion if possible) - 4in1 will get more balanced and highs smoothed littlebit (not hot anymore). Also try different cable(s) with higher impedance to reduce highs "hotness" further. I use Tennmak SPOFC translucent white cable without mic.


----------



## mehrdadb3

lurk650 said:


> Just got the MusicMaker KK-Ting and they may give them a run for their money


 
 can review of MusicMaker KK-Ting and compare with tenmmak pro


----------



## Lurk650

mehrdadb3 said:


> can review of MusicMaker KK-Ting and compare with tenmmak pro




Yes. Once burned in. Only listened for about an hour so far, currently burning in using JLabs track then will be moving to Drums and Breaks station on Spotify. I give small listening sessions in between


----------



## mehrdadb3

tennmak have connection problem with the earbud some people say in review on aliexpress


----------



## Decommo

Has anyone have Joyroom E103 and E500 to compare? I am keen to get either of them and not sure which one to get. Can anyone help?


----------



## Vidal

So in terms of overall ability how would people rate the following older models: -
  
 KZ ED9, Joyroom E107 and VJJB K4S
  
 I'm donating to a charity raffle and I want to give out the best earphone for an average man on the street.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, what genre of music would hybrids best perform on?

 Thanks!


----------



## Rainmaker91

degree said:


> Hey guys, what genre of music would hybrids best perform on?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




All headphones sound different from each other, and hybrids are no exception to that.

The best we can do would be for you to say something about what particular tones you like emphasized such as treble, mid and bass centric. Then there is V-Shaped and A -shaped and you also have the so called "neutral". Even these terms are really general, so you will have large deviations within them.

The absolute best would be for you to listen to a bunch of headphones and pick the one you like though. Since that's not always an option, we use these terms to relay what we want from them without having to listen to them.

Edit: it should also be mentioned that different "signatures" fit different genres well, but this is highly subjective and is a less optimal way of doing things.


----------



## HarryX99D

HeyVidal. I personally have the KZ ED9s and have to say, they really blow my mind for it's price. This is especially so with the balanced nozzle. Apart from it's rather heavy build (in my opinion, it really is a good set to have. The bass nozzles will also satisfy the bassheads out there. With the two different nozzles, I really believe that set will suit almost everyone out there. I would say the ED9s is a good one. Just my opinion. Cheers

P. S new headfi-er here, by the way


----------



## 1clearhead

Anybody want to try my *Rock Zircon* upgrade? .....Give it a shot! You won't be dissappointed!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/780859/rock-zircon-mula-iem-impressions-thread/1185#post_12923569
  
 Hope you like the upgrade! Good luck!


----------



## farhat

1clearhead said:


> Anybody want to try my *Rock Zircon* upgrade? .....Give it a shot! You won't be dissappointed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I just replied at your post. Do reply back!


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> So in terms of overall ability how would people rate the following older models: -
> 
> KZ ED9, Joyroom E107 and VJJB K4S
> 
> I'm donating to a charity raffle and I want to give out the best earphone for an average man on the street.


 

 tough one; each has its virtues. for a charity raffle, i'd probably opt for the ed9, which viscerally feels like the most for the money, with great build, interchangeable nozzles, etc. + the most conventional "consumer" sound.
 the vjjb is also very well built and sound quite good; i personally found their overall warmth to be a bit excessive.
 the e107 might be the best-sounding, and certainly the most "audiophile" of all of them; however some might find subbass lacking and they don't look and feel as expensive


----------



## lexusdude

hello, feel so lucky i've found this thread.
 recently i bought _KZ ZS3_ and i love this iem . and now i think i wanna try some iem that can present 3d soundstage *under $50*.
 can i have some recommendation iem that have *3d soundstage* and balance sound but *not so brigh*t ?
really appreciate your help guys. thankyou for helping me.
  
 *base on my research :
 HAVI B3 PRO 1 : https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2015-New-Professional-Top-quality-hifi-earphone-HAVI-B3-PRO1-for-MP3-player-music-in-ear/100486_32275428722.html
 Fostex TE 02 : dont know where to buy..
 or any recommendation.


----------



## lexusdude

im sorry double post


----------



## Celestial

Is there anything with an Etymotic MC5 type of sound signature?


----------



## Vidal

celestial said:


> Is there anything with an Etymotic MC5 type of sound signature?


 
  
  
 Do you mean a bass light/mid forward earphone? That's the only description I can find for the MC5.
  
 If so, then based on the descriptions of the Vivo XE800 that would probably be the best candidate


----------



## Celestial

My bad, left this out.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/etymotic-mc5
  
 The people who hate it calls its cold and analytic but for some reason I like it.
  
 It stopped working a few days ago. I have tried Xiaomi Piston 3/Hybrids, KZ ATE and KZ ED9. But something is missing.


----------



## CarTMan41

How are the TFZ Series 5s from Massdrop for 80$?
  
 will be using my phone(LG g3) on the road in public transportation, listening mainly to rock and metal.
 Is there a better option for this price?
  
 Thanks alot!


----------



## Lurk650

cartman41 said:


> How are the TFZ Series 5s from Massdrop for 80$?
> 
> will be using my phone(LG g3) on the road in public transportation, listening mainly to rock and metal.
> Is there a better option for this price?
> ...


. 
The TK12 and TK13 and depending on more reviews the MaGoasi K1


----------



## doggiemom

I received Joyroom's E107 and E109 from Gearbest today.  I was confused when I saw the size of the package from DHL.  It amazes me how the Chinese companies manage to make a good-sounding IEM with packaging like this that makes it look more expensive than $9 with shipping!


----------



## Sulbh

doggiemom said:


> I received Joyroom's E107 and E109 from Gearbest today.  I was confused when I saw the size of the package from DHL.  It amazes me how the Chinese companies manage to make a good-sounding IEM with packaging like this that makes it look more expensive than $9 with shipping!


 

 Which one is better?


----------



## doggiemom

I have only listened to the E109s so far, and very briefly. (Long day at work).  The E107s are $10.43 vs $8.09 for the E109s, so I expect the E107s to be at least 20% better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will give them both a serious listen over the weekend, and report back.


----------



## SolidusSnake

> Originally Posted by *SolidusSnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


 
 Update: The Bosshifi B8 have arrived at the post office and I'll collect them on Monday, after 14 days of "inspection" What.
 Hopefully no surprises. Ill do an initial listen, comfort, and durability tests swath, after which they will go on the burn for a day or two. Ill probably also take some basic pics when I get them and then the more important ones later in the review, which will include disassembly pics, and mod pics.
  
 My replacement Q460 arrived (this time in black in stead of white/black) in the mean time since the last post, because one of the ear cups stopped working and they were still in warranty. So having a fresh listen to them as well. First thing I can say is that some of the materials are somewhat different, probably from a different batch.
  
 Also please guys let me know if there are any other headphones or earphones you want me to review if you like my review when it is finished.
 I'll probably do one order a month for headphones/iems between $50-100 or alternatively 2 orders for iems $0-45 to review. but remember how long stuff takes to deliver here. Roughly 1 1/2 months


----------



## Lurk650

If you you enjoy big bass, great vocals and smooth a treble then I suggest the TKH1. They can be finicky tip wise though


----------



## Vidal

harryx99d said:


> Hey@Vidal. I personally have the KZ ED9s and have to say, they really blow my mind for it's price. This is especially so with the balanced nozzle. Apart from it's rather heavy build (in my opinion, it really is a good set to have. The bass nozzles will also satisfy the bassheads out there. With the two different nozzles, I really believe that set will suit almost everyone out there. I would say the ED9s is a good one. Just my opinion. Cheers
> 
> P. S new headfi-er here, by the way


 
  
 I actually went with the Joyroom E107. I discounted the ED9 when I showed my missus the interchangeable nozzles to change the sound, her reaction was "why?"
  
 I guess that sums up the non-audiophile public to our little hobby. I think the E107 will have a wider appeal and still have that wow factor. How can something so small so so good etc.


----------



## danimoca

vidal said:


> I actually went with the Joyroom E107. I discounted the ED9 when I showed my missus the interchangeable nozzles to change the sound, her reaction was "why?"
> 
> I guess that sums up the non-audiophile public to our little hobby. I think the E107 will have a wider appeal and still have that wow factor. How can something so small so so good etc.




How do those 107's compare to the usual KZ's? Like the ATE por ATR.


----------



## Vidal

danimoca said:


> How do those 107's compare to the usual KZ's? Like the ATE por ATR.


 
  
 They're very different, I think there's a few reviews on here which describe the sound well.


----------



## mehrdadb3

joyroom e103 -107 109 which is better?
 in audiobudget e103 get 5star and 2 other  4.5


----------



## Vidal

mehrdadb3 said:


> joyroom e103 -107 109 which is better?
> in audiobudget e103 get 5star and 2 other  4.5


 
  
  
 I think Audiobudget's personal preferences come to the fore with his markings. He likes bass and volume and marks accordingly. I prefer a more balanced sound.


----------



## mehrdadb3

vidal said:


> I think Audiobudget's personal preferences come to the fore with his markings. He likes bass and volume and marks accordingly. I prefer a more balanced sound.


 

 and u think which is better in 3 of joyroom
 tennmak dulcimer better than joyrooms


----------



## Vidal

Of the three the E107 is better suited to my preferences. I like the Dulcimer it's a good bassy earphone, but I prefer the Banjo in the Tennmak range as I'm not a fan of noodle cables


----------



## tw1s

Recommend me some models of in-ear sub15$ , i had e107 , but they don't work now. I like subbass and the e107 =))


----------



## HarryX99D

vidal said:


> I actually went with the Joyroom E107. I discounted the ED9 when I showed my missus the interchangeable nozzles to change the sound, her reaction was "why?"
> 
> I guess that sums up the non-audiophile public to our little hobby. I think the E107 will have a wider appeal and still have that wow factor. How can something so small so so good etc.




Ah Yes, totally agree with that point. Majority of the general public take little notice of even the slightest details coming out of their earphones now. Such a pity... Nice choice with the Joyrooms. If it's for the general public, it will definitely be a good choice for them given the fact that it is a general all-rounder in one package .


----------



## HarryX99D

Rather intrigued by this pair of earphones, the Doosl In Ear Stereo Wired HiFi, found at AliExpress at US17.75. Anyone got this? What is your take on this? A beau it is, I have to admit. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/QziIjIRv


----------



## Vidal

harryx99d said:


> Rather intrigued by this pair of earphones, the Doosl In Ear Stereo Wired HiFi, found at AliExpress at US17.75. Anyone got this? What is your take on this? A beau it is, I have to admit.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/QziIjIRv


 
  
 Looks like a copy of the new Astrotec earphones GX50


----------



## Rainmaker91

solidussnake said:


> Update: The Bosshifi B8 have arrived at the post office and I'll collect them on Monday, after 14 days of "inspection" What.
> Hopefully no surprises. Ill do an initial listen, comfort, and durability tests swath, after which they will go on the burn for a day or two. Ill probably also take some basic pics when I get them and then the more important ones later in the review, which will include disassembly pics, and mod pics.
> 
> My replacement Q460 arrived (this time in black in stead of white/black) in the mean time since the last post, because one of the ear cups stopped working and they were still in warranty. So having a fresh listen to them as well. First thing I can say is that some of the materials are somewhat different, probably from a different batch.
> ...




I look forward to it, mine are probably a couple of weeks away so it will be nice to know somewhat to expect. They look promising though.


----------



## doggiemom

sulbh said:


> Which one is better?


 

 I tested these with Foobar2000 > XDuoo XD-05, listening to a variety of tracks and genres.  I listed to the E107s first.  They are a tad on the bright side.  These are not for bassheads, though the bass is present and clear on with hip hop (Kendrick Lamar's "King Kunta", for example).  Overall, these are accurate IEMs and have a remarkably detailed sound for the price.  The drums in Metallica's "One" are precise and crisp.  The soundstage is average, maybe even on the smaller size.
  
 The first thing I noticed when switching to the E109s is that at the same volume settings these are much louder than the E107s.  The soundstage is wider and the bass more pronounced.  However, on "One" and some of the other tracks I listened to that are busy, the E109s have a sloppier response.  The E109s I received look cool:  they are a bright magenta, and have a neat black and magenta cord.
  
 If you prefer a more analytical sound, the E107s are the way to go.  If you are looking for an inexpensive set of IEMs with a fun sound and look, the E109s are a good choice.
  
 They are both good choices, though I will probably keep the E107s for home use and bring the E109s to work where I'm not listening critically (because I am supposed to be working.)


----------



## WapeR

Hi! 

First, thanks for this great post. 
Then, I'm looking for a new IEM that replaces my previous Brainwavz M2 with 5 years of great sound (for me, I'm not an audiophile) because one of the earphones stopped working. 

What do you think guys fit best for me for about $10-15?
I listen to rap and RnB music. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## notamethlab

waper said:


> Hi!
> 
> First, thanks for this great post.
> Then, I'm looking for a new IEM that replaces my previous Brainwavz M2 with 5 years of great sound (for me, I'm not an audiophile) because one of the earphones stopped working.
> ...



At that range I'd recommend the Somic V4 iems. I think they can be had for $15, I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## polychroma23

notamethlab said:


> At that range I'd recommend the Somic V4 iems. I think they can be had for $15, I'm not 100% sure though.


 
  
 +1. Bought mine for $18, really worth it


----------



## HarryX99D

Deleted.


----------



## DBaldock9

harryx99d said:


> Hey, I need some help here. Could someone suggest me a DAP. The criteria I am looking out for is as follows:
> On a really tight budget hence, I will need to get one preferably at 100USD and below. I know there are some threads out there able to assist me, but those threads have made me more confused instead.
> 
> ( I am currently considering the Colorfly C3, or the FiiO X1. Is anyone able to provide me with a comparison amongst the two. If you guys have any suggestions other than the two, I would really appreciate it. )


 
  
 This is the Earphones sub-forum.
 You may want to post your question in the Portable Source Gear sub-forum - http://www.head-fi.org/f/15/portable-source-gear


----------



## blackkzero

hi. Sorry for asking this here... between the Tennmak Pro, the MEE M6 Pro and the New Vsonic VSD3S, which one is better? I mean in terms of value, build and sound quality. Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## DBaldock9

blackkzero said:


> hi. Sorry for asking this here... between the Tennmak Pro, the MEE M6 Pro and the New Vsonic VSD3S, which one is better? I mean in terms of value, build and sound quality. Thanks in advance for your time


 

 I can only answer for the Tennmak Pro - they really sound great for a USD$23.00 earphone.  I've had mine in all day at work today, connected to my Nexus 5, streaming ThistleRadio using the TuneIn app.  They're well made, and low profile, so sleeping with them is comfortable.
  
 Take Care,
 David


----------



## squallkiercosa

blackkzero said:


> hi. Sorry for asking this here... between the Tennmak Pro, the MEE M6 Pro and the New Vsonic VSD3S, which one is better? I mean in terms of value, build and sound quality. Thanks in advance for your time


 
 I'm pretty sure the Tennmak and the Mee are basically FOTM. Vsonic, on the other hand is established as a good budget choice. I have (had the vsd1s) vsd2 and Vsd3s and they all sound way better (maybe not so much the vsd2) than many of the budget IEMs I tried. Highly recommended.


----------



## toddy0191

blackkzero said:


> hi. Sorry for asking this here... between the Tennmak Pro, the MEE M6 Pro and the New Vsonic VSD3S, which one is better? I mean in terms of value, build and sound quality. Thanks in advance for your time




I have the mee and the tenmmak pros and would definitely choose the Tennmak pros. The mids of the mee m6 pro are too recessed for me.

Haven't heard the vsd3s.


----------



## wastan

squallkiercosa said:


> I'm pretty sure the Tennmak and the Mee are basically FOTM. Vsonic, on the other hand is established as a good budget choice. I have (had the vsd1s) vsd2 and Vsd3s and they all sound way better (maybe not so much the vsd2) than many of the budget IEMs I tried. Highly recommended.




FWIW Mee Audio is an established, U.S. company and the M6 Pro has been around awhile.


----------



## blackkzero

thanks for all your feedback. In the end, after reading a couple of reviews (OP included) I decided to order a Tennmak Pro plus extra cable and a couple of foam tips. Spent less than buying the VSD3S/M6 Pro, so I'm happy with that. When they arrive I'll leave my impressions here


----------



## DBaldock9

Has anyone else tried the TingJie R4 (4in1)?
  
 It's a 16Ω hybrid model, containing 1x Dynamic Driver, plus 1x Balanced Armature Driver, assembled in either a Rosewood or
 Ebony housing, with a MMCX connector.
 I ordered the Ebony model, and they arrived at the end of last week.
  
 When I first connected them to my Micro iDSD, I was immediately impressed with the wide open sound-stage and "out of my head"
 listening experience, even with the iDSD's 3D expansion switch turned off.
  
 The Mids and Highs are clear and balanced, but the Bass seemed a bit weak, compared to my other recent earphone purchases, 
 which all cost ~1/3 the amount of the R4. After several extended listening sessions over the weekend, and using them with my phone
 (Nexus 5) at work all day today, it's apparent that the quantity and quality of Bass has improved noticeably.  They don't have the 
 Sub-Bass impact of the more V-shaped earphones, but the balance of Bass / Mids / Highs seems more natural to me.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Wildjesus

Hi guys. Been checking the foorum without user for years but now I DO need some advice... 

My currently Iem is Sennheiser Momentum, my last was Soundmagic E10. 70% of the time I listen Electronic stuff (bass oriented music for gym), 30% is natural instruments (jazz to Buble to retro hits). My sennheiser has volume buttons which I really dig now (next track function during workout). 

Now my question is: are there any decent build quality iem's which come with buttons, come with a few silicones (perhaps even foam? Never tried) and sound nice? 
Budget is up to the magical 100 usd/euro. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vidal

wildjesus said:


> Hi guys. Been checking the foorum without user for years but now I DO need some advice...
> 
> My currently Iem is Sennheiser Momentum, my last was Soundmagic E10. 70% of the time I listen Electronic stuff (bass oriented music for gym), 30% is natural instruments (jazz to Buble to retro hits). My sennheiser has volume buttons which I really dig now (next track function during workout).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is it iPhone buttons or Android?
  
 You could get any MMCX IEM and buy an iPhone specific cable. There's also the Tennmak BT cable for the gym. There's some great budget IEMs with that cable fitting which are well under the $100 mark.
  
 I know the 1More (Triple, Capsule) are iPhone/Android compatible. The BK50 also have three buttons which work with the iPhone.


----------



## Wildjesus

vidal said:


> Is it iPhone buttons or Android?
> 
> You could get any MMCX IEM and buy an iPhone specific cable. There's also the Tennmak BT cable for the gym. There's some great budget IEMs with that cable fitting which are well under the $100 mark.
> 
> I know the 1More (Triple, Capsule) are iPhone/Android compatible. The BK50 also have three buttons which work with the iPhone.




I have Samsung S7, so android. 

Im trying to find the aforementioned cable ("bt") but not much luck. At first I was very eager to order 1more e1001 but reviews told they don't stay in ear too well (not that I don't refit my senna every 5minutes..) due to weight/size. Also bass was on the more analytical side? So I'm just looking what else is there. 

Did you mean Tennmak Pro? They seemed to have that cable type.

Worth mentioned that I normally wear my plugs the "normal" way. Just recently I tried over the ear way because I lost a silicone and only had small left which are even better like that.


----------



## Vidal

1More triple are a good earphone but probably not gym material, the C1002 Capsules might be better though.
  
 The BT Cable is the bluetooth one, sorry bad habit of mine to abbreviate that: -
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-MMCX-Bluetooth-4-1-Cable-Detachable-Cable-for-Tennmak-PRO-Piano-SE215-SE315-SE425-SE535/32743693143.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.AACtX7
  
 You'd be able to pair that up with any MMCX IEM. The 1More stuff especially the Triples are not shy of bass, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## wafflezz

I just got the FiiO EX1s and if anyone doesn't know already, they're literally just rebranded Dunu Titan 1s for a smaller price. Same everything.
 I'll be honest with you, I wasn't expecting these to be half as good as they are. The sound quality is_ shocking. _I haven't done any in depth analysis but the clarity is probably on par with my little etymotic ek5s(the cheaper ones). But with much better bass extension and depth. Also way more comfortable too!
  
 They really are incredible, the value is there in droves.


----------



## dale147

So, I'm a newbie here. I just wanted to know what would be a great extra earphone to have. I'm currently using xiaomi pistons v3 because of the generally positive reviews and i think they sound better than my previous soundmagic e10's. I'm not very technical though so i don;t know much haha.
 I'm choosing over so many iem's haha
 1. Tennmak pro
 2. Tennmak banjo
 3. VE monk plus
 4. brainwavz jive
 5. vjjb k4s
 6. kz atr
 7. kz ate
 8. kz zs3
 9. auglamour rx1
 10. pai audio dr1
 11. tfz series 1
 12. auglamour r8
 btw, i'm from the philippines and i don't know how to buy from gearbest, aliexpress etc. haha i have so much to learn still haha. what do you think are the top 5 best earphones in the list? hahaha.


----------



## Roen

dale147 said:


> So, I'm a newbie here. I just wanted to know what would be a great extra earphone to have. I'm currently using xiaomi pistons v3 because of the generally positive reviews and i think they sound better than my previous soundmagic e10's. I'm not very technical though so i don;t know much haha.
> I'm choosing over so many iem's haha
> 1. Tennmak pro
> 2. Tennmak banjo
> ...


You're missing ones from ****, LZ and Havi


----------



## dale147

unfortunately they don't offer it at the shop where i buy my earphones. as far as i know, ****, lz and havi is not that well known here. i don;t know if there's a shop that offers those brands here. i am having doubts on ordering online because i need to see and hear the product first before i buy haha.


----------



## Zuetsu

dale147 said:


> unfortunately they don't offer it at the shop where i buy my earphones. as far as i know, ****, lz and havi is not that well known here. i don;t know if there's a shop that offers those brands here. i am having doubts on ordering online because i need to see and hear the product first before i buy haha.


 
 You should add TFZ Series 3/3S, definitely worth the extra money over the Series 1 for more clarity.


----------



## Saoshyant

dale147 said:


> So, I'm a newbie here. I just wanted to know what would be a great extra earphone to have. I'm currently using xiaomi pistons v3 because of the generally positive reviews and i think they sound better than my previous soundmagic e10's. I'm not very technical though so i don;t know much haha.
> I'm choosing over so many iem's haha
> 1. Tennmak pro
> 2. Tennmak banjo
> ...


 
 Of the ones I've heard on your list
  
 Monk Plus -  for it's price is a very solid performer, and is highly recommended by almost everyone, easily the best value for cost for many that own it.  It can feel a little analytical and not oriented towards a fun signature depending on tastes
 KZ ATE - for me wasn't that enjoyable except when I boosted the bass a ton on it, and then you have a basshead IEM
 KS ZS3 - I found to be a lot of fun, and has a decent fit.  I personally feel it's value is really great, plus the detachable cables at it's cost is a lovely feature
 Auglamour RX1 - very proficient with vocal based music, but can be a bit boring if you're after bass, also includes a very impressive set of accessories
 Pai Audio DR1 - While it's a fun sounding IEM with detachable cables and a good look depending on the design you get, I feel it's value doens't hold up against IEMs like the ZS3, Tennmak Piano, or VSonic VSD3
  
 If you can audition every item on your list, I think that'll help you more than any advice we can give.  Just bring whatever you'd listen to them on, and see what you like.  Even if it's something everyone else hates, as long as you like it, that's all that matters


----------



## wastan

dale147 said:


> So, I'm a newbie here. I just wanted to know what would be a great extra earphone to have. I'm currently using xiaomi pistons v3 because of the generally positive reviews and i think they sound better than my previous soundmagic e10's. I'm not very technical though so i don;t know much haha.
> I'm choosing over so many iem's haha
> 1. Tennmak pro
> 2. Tennmak banjo
> ...




Can confirm that the KZ ZS3 is a really fun listen with surprising soundstage.


----------



## AudioNoob

Does anybody know of other single knowles ba iems like the remax rm-600 under 30 or so? Apart from etymotics er-4p


----------



## zabunny94

audionoob said:


> Does anybody know of other single knowles ba iems like the remax rm-600 under 30 or so? Apart from etymotics er-4p



Ummm.... MeeAudio a151?


----------



## Vidal

Not sure if it's knowles but Kinera BAS02 is a single BA


----------



## Wildjesus

vidal said:


> 1More triple are a good earphone but probably not gym material, the C1002 Capsules might be better though.
> 
> The BT Cable is the bluetooth one, sorry bad habit of mine to abbreviate that: -
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, I figured as much and ended up checking that cable out. No aptx though.
  
 I got tired and I think I did a decent compromise: I just ordered ADVANCED Model 3's. M4 had a lot of praise and M3 should be better, they have removable cable, come with bluetooth AND usual wire and should fare well against Se215 review wise. All in all I was eager to end the long lasting "which model should I buy" thread for me and these should be honest.


----------



## dale147

Thank you so much for your responses  highly appreciated  the problem here is it's kind of not that cheap when ordered online or maybe it's just me haha. tennmak pro is 37 dollars when converted, zs3 is 21 dollars and so on. btw the shop has new iem's inclusing brainwavz jive, m5, xf200, delta silver and kz ed9. Are they good? they also sell mandarine foam tips.


----------



## B9Scrambler

wildjesus said:


> Thanks, I figured as much and ended up checking that cable out. No aptx though.
> 
> *I got tired and I think I did a decent compromise: I just ordered ADVANCED Model 3's.* M4 had a lot of praise and M3 should be better, they have removable cable, come with bluetooth AND usual wire and should fare well against Se215 review wise. All in all I was eager to end the long lasting "which model should I buy" thread for me and these should be honest.




You won't regret that decision. The Model 3 is pretty freakin' good. 




They are lookers too. That's not the stock cable btw.

@dale147
 The Brainwavz Jive is a very fun, high energy earphone with excellent clarity for a budget set. The ATR is a great all-around pick and imo invalidates the need for the ATE. They have the same signature but the ATR provides incremental improvements. The Monk + is a no-brainer and you should get that along with whatever else you buy. A good, cheap earbud is always nice to have handy since they don't require messing around to get a seal before you can experience good sound. Does your purchasing location carry the VJJB K2S? Those are an awesome little micro-driver earphone with a very versatile sound and great build quality. Worthy of consideration.


----------



## wastan

I haven't yet gotten any emails from Aliexpress stores regarding the upcoming 11/11 sale. Anyone have a scoop on what the bargains will be?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So i'm back, kind of....don't have my own computer yet and because of my MacCrapBook die on me it's hard to keep it up here...but I will try to update the best-off list and read all what I miss.
  
 I heard other earphones too, never stop this.
 **** UE custom: Bassy, mids centred and vast soundstage, not very detailed but engaging and fun sound.
  
 **** UES custom with BA and DD driver: Smooth and kind of dark but with good treble sparkle and micro details and impressive instruments separation and airy soundstage, the soundsignature grow on me and I really love this earphones, very easy to listen and with good amping the bass come alive (never bassy tough).
  
 Great 10$ earbuds discovery: FAAEAL DIY 64ohm!!!
 Incredible sound for the price, airy soundstage and great instrument separation, good bass and impact in sound, near as good as the MrZ Tomahawk at 4 times the price!!
  
 KZ ZS3 did not sound bad but form factor is strange....
  
  
 WHAT I'M CURIOUS ABOUT
  
 KZ ZST DD-BA dual drivers....anybody heard them???
  
 Urbanfun hybrid DD-BA?
  
 **** PT15 earbuds with detachable cable?
  
 Union A8?
  
 Sendiy M1?
  
 Irock A8 (same earshell than Tennmak Pro)???
  
 If anybody heard or know reviews of one of thoses please tell me.
  
 Cheers and I will send pics in no long!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

wastan said:


> I haven't yet gotten any emails from Aliexpress stores regarding the upcoming 11/11 sale. Anyone have a scoop on what the bargains will be?


 

 ​I think it's more a coupon type of deal thing...wich look very interesting like 5$ coupon for 50$, 8 for 100 purchase etc....gotta see if the seller will pump up their price tough.
 Anyway, will be ON IT for sure!


----------



## Majin

nymphonomaniac said:


> So i'm back, kind of....don't have my own computer yet and because of my MacCrapBook die on me it's hard to keep it up here...but I will try to update the best-off list and read all what I miss.
> 
> I heard other earphones too, never stop this.
> **** UE custom: Bassy, mids centred and vast soundstage, not very detailed but engaging and fun sound.
> ...


 
  
 KZ ZST didn't impress a lot of people 2-3 said they were growing on them.
  
 Urbanfun does get mentioned here and there for being one of the better and cheaper hybrid IEM and gets the highest score on a russian website beating ostry and some other more expensive IEMs
  
 PT15 has been on pre-sale there are a a lot of headfi people that bought them.


----------



## TSFHfan

So guys i'm looking for a sub $100 android compatible minimal size usb dac.

It needs to support at least 24/96 flac.

I've gone to this thread as i'm from hong kong, and chinese products means minimal shipping costs (the dragonfly black costs 80usd to ship).

I've looked at the hifime android 9018 dac, the zuperdac and the hrt dsp.

Apparently the ess 9018k2m chip has the V and U versions, and apparently the version thr hifime 9018 dac uses cuts out the start of the music which is said to be the problem of the 9018k2m chip. 

Is that true? And does this also happen to the zuperdac which also uses the 9018k2m chip? 

Also, the zuperdac apprently has a 4.6 ohm impedance and I will use it with a flc 8s hybrid iem with a Rated Impedance of 11 Ohm and sensitivity of 93 dB/mW. Apparently the high impedance of the zuperdac screws up the upper mids and low trebles of low impedance iems like thr shure 846. So will the zuperdac perform poorly with my flc 8s?

And lastly, how do the 3 dacs compare and are there other dacs of similar quality around the 60-80usd price range? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jescereal

nymphonomaniac said:


> So i'm back, kind of....don't have my own computer yet and because of my MacCrapBook die on me it's hard to keep it up here...but I will try to update the best-off list and read all what I miss.
> 
> I heard other earphones too, never stop this.
> **** UE custom: Bassy, mids centred and vast soundstage, not very detailed but engaging and fun sound.
> ...




What do you mean by the UES being slightly dark? I find them to be as great as you mentioned, just with a very balanced sound. Great clear highs and good mids. More highs than the UE900s. My UE900s sound veiled in comparison.


----------



## peter123

tsfhfan said:


> So guys i'm looking for a sub $100 android compatible minimal size usb dac.
> 
> It needs to support at least 24/96 flac.
> 
> ...




I've got the Zuperdac and the HifiMe 9018 and both of them works perfectly fine with Android, I've not detected any glitches. Fwiw I'm sure I've heard (maybe even own ) more than ten dac's with 9018(k2m) and I've never experienced the problem you describe so I wouldn't worry about it. 


Unfortunately I've got no chance to sit down and do a proper a/b anytime soon but I've used both quite a bit and the short short version is that the Zuperdac is cleaner and more clinical sounding while the HifiMe is warmer and more musical sounding, both are great imo. Despite this they fall shirt as Android pairings for me due to quite heavy battery drain, I don't have exact numbers but I'd be surprised if you could use either if them more than four hours before your phone dies. 

For sub $100 to use with Android I'd recommend the SHOZY Lancea, yes it's a bit colored in the sound (slightly boosted mid bass and very smooth top end) but it draw extremely little battery from the transport and overall sound is very detailed and yet easy going. 

http://penonaudio.com/SHOZY-Lances-DAC-AMP

Just my 2c


----------



## TSFHfan

hmm thanks for the reply. $99 is a bit too much tho (yes i'm poor) i was looking at the $50-70 range.
  
 how much does the shozy draw?
  
 the hifime 9018 draws 40-80 mA, the zuperdac draws 70mA, and the HRT DSP draws 50mA.
  
 also, is it possible to charge my phone while using the dac for playback?
  
 and does high output impedance of the zuperdac (about 4.5ohm) make it unsuitable for low impedance IEMs?
  
 also, how does the fiio k1 compare to the hifime 9018 (not 9018d), the zuperdac and the HRT dsp?


----------



## harry501501

vidal said:


>


 
  
 Thanks for sending the ATRs so quickly got a nice surprise when i woke up today. a shame i need to work til 1am before i get a listen.
  
 will compare to the ATE S tomorrow


----------



## harry501501

saoshyant said:


> Of the ones I've heard on your list
> 
> Monk Plus -  for it's price is a very solid performer, and is highly recommended by almost everyone, easily the best value for cost for many that own it.  It can feel a little analytical and not oriented towards a fun signature depending on tastes
> KZ ATE - for me wasn't that enjoyable except when I boosted the bass a ton on it, and then you have a basshead IEM
> ...


 
  
 Really interesting what you, and couple others said about KZ ATe and bass... the KZ ATE S has a huge bass response, little boomy but with enough power the resolution improves. It wasn't til last night i realised how much power they need as i had the volume up near enough 80-85% on my Xduoo X3. On par with Havi Pro B3 1s in terms of juice needed.


----------



## harry501501

nymphonomaniac said:


> So i'm back, kind of....don't have my own computer yet and because of my MacCrapBook die on me it's hard to keep it up here...but I will try to update the best-off list and read all what I miss.
> 
> I heard other earphones too, never stop this.
> **** UE custom: Bassy, mids centred and vast soundstage, not very detailed but engaging and fun sound.
> ...


 
 Urbanfun is quite bright and upper mids treble are quiet dominant. Bass is tight if not a bit cold. Clarity is excellent, one of the best IEMs for treble response... it's crystal clear


----------



## harry501501

wafflezz said:


> I just got the FiiO EX1s and if anyone doesn't know already, they're literally just rebranded Dunu Titan 1s for a smaller price. Same everything.
> I'll be honest with you, I wasn't expecting these to be half as good as they are. The sound quality is_ shocking. _I haven't done any in depth analysis but the clarity is probably on par with my little etymotic ek5s(the cheaper ones). But with much better bass extension and depth. Also way more comfortable too!
> 
> They really are incredible, the value is there in droves.


 
  
 Yeah, Fiio EX 1 are quite well received. I had the Titan 1 and then found the Fiio EX 1 half the price, bought it, compared them and returned the Titan  £50 saved, back of the net!
  
 I liked them, but I'll be honest after a couple months of enjoying their above average soundstage and attack, i got tired of their aggressive nature. Only foams smoothed them out a bit.
  
 I'm glad you like them though, just weren't for me in the end. Still an excellent IEM and for £50 you get £100 sound.


----------



## peter123

tsfhfan said:


> hmm thanks for the reply. $99 is a bit too much tho (yes i'm poor) i was looking at the $50-70 range.
> 
> how much does the shozy draw?
> 
> ...




I'm sorry for the late reply, I'm not following this thread regularly. 

The Lancea is rated to draw 10-70mA. From my experience with the HifiMe and Lancea I'd guess that the Lancea draw maximum 50% of the HifiMe..... 


Your post the other day reminded me that I still haven't published me Zuperdac review so I'm actually working on it right now and should have it up in a couple of hours. My memory was wrong (as always) about the sound difference but I'm making comparisons for the review right now and will have it all done very soon. 

Personally I definitely prefer the sound of the HifiMe over the Zuperdac but the form factor is better on the Zuperdac imo.


----------



## loomisjohnson

nymphonomaniac said:


> So i'm back, kind of....don't have my own computer yet and because of my MacCrapBook die on me it's hard to keep it up here...but I will try to update the best-off list and read all what I miss.
> 
> I heard other earphones too, never stop this.
> **** UE custom: Bassy, mids centred and vast soundstage, not very detailed but engaging and fun sound.
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/gemtune-urbanfun-hifi-dual-driver-in-ear-headphones-hybrid-balanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds/reviews/17147


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jescereal said:


> What do you mean by the UES being slightly dark? I find them to be as great as you mentioned, just with a very balanced sound. Great clear highs and good mids. More highs than the UE900s. My UE900s sound veiled in comparison.


 

 ​Yeah, the sound is very balanced and treble is great without being agressive, I find the sound to be on the warm side, easy to listen and non-fatiguing without being too dull sounding because the highs are sparkling too, very interesting soundsignature that grow on you. 
 We talk about UE Dual Driver Hybrid right?
 Anyway, i'm not finish to test them, i'm sure they will open up with more than 20h burn in (I burn-in-in-my-ears).
  
 I use a silver plated cable with them that is very nice....the Tingo one...just 8$ and I prefer them to the one with ear-hook design. Anybody searching for a MMCX cheap upgrade should check this really nice cable on Ali!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

majin said:


> KZ ZST didn't impress a lot of people 2-3 said they were growing on them.
> 
> Urbanfun does get mentioned here and there for being one of the better and cheaper hybrid IEM and gets the highest score on a russian website beating ostry and some other more expensive IEMs
> 
> PT15 has been on pre-sale there are a a lot of headfi people that bought them.


 

 ​Thanks for the feedback, Urbanfun intrigue me even more now...to the point that I will study them with my own ears in no long
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hum, KZ are very exciting and deceiving at the same time, ZS3 did not impress me that much, in fact, everything impress me (construction, design) but the sound did not. It's like they are genius kids that just can't became genius adult. I will surely try the ZST if they are on sale at an absurb price, but since then I don't think so.
  
 PT15 are pre-ordered too for me!! I just begin with earbuds and **** is a ''brand'' that worth be checking out. Did you try the FAAEAL 64Ohm? Really impressive stuff indeed.


----------



## Majin

nymphonomaniac said:


> ​Thanks for the feedback, Urbanfun intrigue me even more now...to the point that I will study them with my own ears in no long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nop i only tried the monk plus and my next buy will be the Qian 39. If my laptop can handle the mic from my LG Quadbeat 2 then i will also buy the Urbanfun.


----------



## wastan

majin said:


> Nop i only tried the monk plus and my next buy will be the Qian 39. If my laptop can handle the mic from my LG Quadbeat 2 then i will also buy the Urbanfun.




Give the ZS3 another chance with a few different tips. Once you hit the sweet spot they're really pretty nice.

Edit: sorry, reply meant for Nympho


----------



## doggiemom

I've been enjoying the Joyroom E107s...... in fact, they have become my "falling asleep" IEMs, because they are small and comfy enough to allow me to rest my head on a pillow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, the tips that came with them don't seem to fit very well - they get stuck in my ears.  When pull out the IEMs after my playlist is done, the tips stay in my ears and I have to dig them out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Is this a common issue with these?  I have some Spinfits on order; hoping they will work better.


----------



## jescereal

nymphonomaniac said:


> jescereal said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by the UES being slightly dark? I find them to be as great as you mentioned, just with a very balanced sound. Great clear highs and good mids. More highs than the UE900s. My UE900s sound veiled in comparison.
> ...


 
 I'm interested in the Tingo cable, do you have a link to the seller you purchased form?


----------



## Decommo

Does anyone know wooden IEM that can be great for wooden instrument based music? I am keen to get JVC FX series but the price is quite expensive and would like to try Chinese one if there is a great wooden IEM. Thank you..


----------



## DBaldock9

decommo said:


> Does anyone know wooden IEM that can be great for wooden instrument based music? I am keen to get JVC FX series but the price is quite expensive and would like to try Chinese one if there is a great wooden IEM. Thank you..


 
 I've got two different wooden body IEMs, and they both have a good, balanced sound:
  
 BossHiFi B3, Ebony wood (~$30) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Headphones-HIFI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In-Ear/32523743674.html
 Tingjie R4, Ebony or Rosewood (~85) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-R4-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-Handmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/32730164804.html
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Decommo

dbaldock9 said:


> I've got two different wooden body IEMs, and they both have a good, balanced sound:
> 
> BossHiFi B3, Ebony wood (~$30) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Newest-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Headphones-HIFI-Ebony-Moving-Iron-Coil-In-Ear/32523743674.html
> Tingjie R4, Ebony or Rosewood (~85) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-R4-4in1-In-Ear-Earphone-Dynamic-BA-Hybrid-Drive-Unit-DIY-Handmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/32730164804.html
> ...


 
  
 Thank you. Is B3 v shaped sound sig? I read here in HeadFi that the nozzle is facing the wrong way. Instead of facing outward like most other IEM, it is facing inward, making it a little awkward to wear. Is this correct?


----------



## ClieOS

decommo said:


> Does anyone know wooden IEM that can be great for wooden instrument based music? I am keen to get JVC FX series but the price is quite expensive and would like to try Chinese one if there is a great wooden IEM. Thank you..


 
  
 Not all wood are created equally. Most wooden IEM is just typical BA/dynamic driver with wooden housing, JVC FX series actually use dynamic driver with special wood composite diaphragm, the housing is actually brass with an outer wood layer (*for the look, not the sound). They are not the same thing and certainly doesn't sound  similar. JVC is expensive for a good reason.


----------



## Decommo

clieos said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know wooden IEM that can be great for wooden instrument based music? I am keen to get JVC FX series but the price is quite expensive and would like to try Chinese one if there is a great wooden IEM. Thank you..
> ...


 
  
 I see. Did not realise that JVC FX series has diaphragm made of wood. Better keep saving and get JVC instead. Thank you for those information...


----------



## DBaldock9

decommo said:


> Thank you. Is B3 v shaped sound sig? I read here in HeadFi that the nozzle is facing the wrong way. Instead of facing outward like most other IEM, it is facing inward, making it a little awkward to wear. Is this correct?


 
 The B3 may be slightly V-shaped, but the Midrange is nearly as strong as the Tennmak Pro.  The Tennmak has more Bass, but the B3 seems more balanced overall.
 The B3 nozzles are tilted the wrong way, but the earphone is so small and smooth, that inserting it to get a comfortable seal isn't a problem for me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jescereal said:


> I'm interested in the Tingo cable, do you have a link to the seller you purchased form?


 
 This is the seller I bought from, take about 2 weeks to receive it. The one that fit is SE215 version.
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tingo-1-25m-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphone-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32718958325.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.dgTcbV
 You can find it even cheaper than there....will try to order it from here for exemple:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Tingo-1-25M-16-Shares-5N-Silver-Plated-Earphone-Cables-Headphones-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32752367959.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.295.WOrEIF
  
 Note that this cable look a little fragile....but they look so good too and bend over the ear like the Westone ES2 original cable I love so much.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

**** UE Custom DD with Tingo silver plated cable:

  
 **** UES CUSTOM DD+BA drivers with Tingo silver cable:

  
  
  
 PICS TO NOURRISH AUDIOPHILE IMAGINATION!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

wastan said:


> Give the ZS3 another chance with a few different tips. Once you hit the sweet spot they're really pretty nice.
> 
> Edit: sorry, reply meant for Nympho


 

 ​What tips do you use and like the best??
  
 One thing sure, memory foam isn't meant for them...and most of custom like earshell...I feel that more the drivers are near your eardrum more you get fuller sound complexity.
 Will give them another try for sure....
 But right now i'm on the Tennmak Piano and **** UES dual drivers compulsive listening sessions


----------



## TSFHfan

Haha nothing





peter123 said:


> I'm sorry for the late reply, I'm not following this thread regularly.
> 
> The Lancea is rated to draw 10-70mA. From my experience with the HifiMe and Lancea I'd guess that the Lancea draw maximum 50% of the HifiMe.....
> 
> ...


 
Haha nothing to apologize for. Definitely will be looking towards to your review, and don't forget to compare similar usb dacs!


----------



## peter123

tsfhfan said:


> Haha nothing
> 
> Haha nothing to apologize for. Definitely will be looking towards to your review, and don't forget to compare similar usb dacs!




Here you go  

http://www.head-fi.org/products/zorloo-zuperdac/reviews/17154


----------



## jescereal

How do you all feel about this post regarding multi-BA's being inferior? http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
  
 Is a single dynamic driver (in an earbud) really that much superior to most name-brand multi-BA's? Are multi-BA's that flawed? Where does that leave more expensive Chinese multi-BA iems?


----------



## loomisjohnson

jescereal said:


> How do you all feel about this post regarding multi-BA's being inferior? http://www.head-fi.org/t/679046/comparison-review-the-quads-westone-w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40
> 
> Is a single dynamic driver (in an earbud) really that much superior to most name-brand multi-BA's? Are multi-BA's that flawed? Where does that leave more expensive Chinese multi-BA iems?


 

 quite an interesting article, actually--i don't think he's stating that single dynamics are necessarily better, or that multi-BAs are necessarily flawed; rather i think his central proposition is that the specific multi-BAs he reviewed aren't good value propositions and that certain significantly cheaper iems perform just as well. which, based on the quality of many of the budget kings cited on these pages, could well be true.


----------



## pashhtk27

doggiemom said:


> I've been enjoying the Joyroom E107s...... in fact, they have become my "falling asleep" IEMs, because they are small and comfy enough to allow me to rest my head on a pillow.     However, the tips that came with them don't seem to fit very well - they get stuck in my ears.  When pull out the IEMs after my playlist is done, the tips stay in my ears and I have to dig them out.  :confused_face:
> 
> Is this a common issue with these?  I have some Spinfits on order; hoping they will work better.




I have the same issue with all these smaller earphones - e107, and then kz hds1 and hds3. The nozzles are quite small for these tiny earphones, and tip holding grooves on the nozzles are also not very significant which makes even the medium sized tips (like the ones provided with the earphones) fall off easily. Luckily I have eartips that came with vsonic vc02 that fit very well, and am using them. But they are not the ideal tips sonically which makes me sad. 

Edit: Alternately you can try shallower insertion if they seal well enough.


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> quite an interesting article, actually--i don't think he's stating that single dynamics are necessarily better, or that multi-BAs are necessarily flawed; rather i think his central proposition is that the specific multi-BAs he reviewed aren't good value propositions and that certain significantly cheaper iems perform just as well. which, based on the quality of many of the budget kings cited on these pages, could well be true.




Also note that it's written in 2013. He's calling BAs "Micro Drivers", now in 2016 Micro Drivers are Dynamic drivers that are smaller than 6-7mm. Also, he says "I don't expect to see 5 BA setups in the future", well he was very wrong, we are at 12 BA setups now.


----------



## Roen

lurk650 said:


> Also note that it's written in 2013. He's calling BAs "Micro Drivers", now in 2016 Micro Drivers are Dynamic drivers that are smaller than 6-7mm. Also, he says "I don't expect to see 5 BA setups in the future", well he was very wrong, we are at 12 BA setups now.


I don't think he was calling BAs micro drivers..... I thought he was saying the trend was moving towards micro-drivers.


----------



## Lurk650

roen said:


> I don't think he was calling BAs micro drivers..... I thought he was saying the trend was moving towards micro-drivers.




Misread that them but still that prediction was a bit off as well


----------



## xanlamin

I recently stumbled upon the Einear FIX earphone and I got hold of it last week. It's a pretty nice looking earphone, well-built, very comfortable and light. SQ-wise, it is pretty impressive, neutral sounding, good for long listening session. 
 AudioBudget did a review recently on the Einear T2 which was highly rated. I believe Einear FIX is the higher-end version of the series. Definitely a gem worth checking out!


----------



## wastan

nymphonomaniac said:


> ​What tips do you use and like the best??
> 
> One thing sure, memory foam isn't meant for them...and most of custom like earshell...I feel that more the drivers are near your eardrum more you get fuller sound complexity.
> Will give them another try for sure....
> But right now i'm on the Tennmak Piano and **** UES dual drivers compulsive listening sessions:wink_face:




Right now I've got large KZ whirlwinds in.


----------



## Vidal

Right now I think I've found my perfect setup at least for my ears, (although I do like bright setups). **** 4in1 with comply style foams and Aegis DAC plugged into either my iPhone or Huawei P9. The Aegis turns the Huawei into a credible DAP. The P9 sound wasn't up to much before but the DAC lifts it up to a higher level. I had to find a short Type C to Micro USB cable but found a decent one on Amazon.
  
 I'll see how it fairs with the Urbanfun later today.


----------



## Rainmaker91

I finally got my BossHifi B8 eadphones in the mail yesterday, and have been trying to listen to them as much as I can ever since. So... First things first they both look and feel incredible (I know they have been compared a lot to the Denon AH-MM400 and they really do look and feel as good as them but are far from a copy), so they really nailed it on first impressions. They are also really comfortable to wear even though tey do weight quite a lot with the metal and wood constuction.

Now for the important stuff, namely the sound:

 They come across as having a dark signature with quite a bit of volume in the lower end of the bass and mid range, yet they manage to keep it controlled so that they don't sound to bloated.
 While I actually wanted to call them V shaped to start with I think the mid tones was just limited by my phone, because wehn I hooked them up to a decent DAC they really tightened up and drums was yet again as present as they should be.
 The high notes on these are a bit more relaxed than you would find on a trebble focuse headset, but even though they are a bit less pronounced, they sound quite good.
 Sound Stage is not as good as a pair of open back headphones, but they manage really well in this department to.

All in all these seem to be a real gem for the 80$ that I paid for them, and I have a hunch that they will tighten up a bit more in the mids when they have been properly burnt in. I'll see if I can do a proper review at that time, but for now these are well worth the money I put in them.


----------



## slowpickr

rainmaker91 said:


> I finally got my BossHifi B8 eadphones in the mail yesterday, and have been trying to listen to them as much as I can ever since. So... First things first they both look and feel incredible (I know they have been compared a lot to the Denon AH-MM400 and they really do look and feel as good as them but are far from a copy), so they really nailed it on first impressions. They are also really comfortable to wear even though tey do weight quite a lot with the metal and wood constuction.
> 
> Now for the important stuff, namely the sound:
> They come across as having a dark signature with quite a bit of volume in the lower end of the bass and mid range, yet they manage to keep it controlled so that they don't sound to bloated.
> ...


 
  
 Good to see some positive feedback about this set.  Please post this in the Chinese on/over thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones
  
 This other thread was started for headphones such as this.


----------



## AdityaIrawan

Thank you for the information. It really helps me.
  
 Currently I have a pair of Keenion KOS-809 (but it has a problem on the jack) and i want to have another chinese headphones as a replacement.


----------



## doggiemom

caipirina said:


> THis looks like the same link you gave me  for the Xiaomi Piston 2 ... I also still have points on GB
> 
> Just checked on GB if I find anything IE800 looking under JBMMJ ... hmm .. nada ... curious now


 

 Try here:
 http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_25856.html?wid=21
 and here:
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_368044.html?wid=21
 I like the MJ900s better.  I don't know how these Chinese companies manage to have packaging worth the cost of the product in the US......... the MJ900 even came with a burn in CD and a pamphlet with a detailed explanation of noise and why burn in helps..... which I didn't understand, because their company needs a better translator.


----------



## dilidani

For 11.11 any fellow bass lover looking for a nice pair of iems in the total budget range... 5 bucks bass monster for subbass heavy EDM.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PLEXTONE-X41M-In-ear-Earphone-Magnetic-Wired-Sport-Earphone-HIFI-Music-Headset-With-Mic-3-5/32682908462.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.DBHxb7
 With Tennmak whirlwind tips they are amazing! Cable is a wee bit thin, but thanks to the straight jack you can support it with shrinktubing.


----------



## Head Mike

Hi everyone!

 I am DJ/Producer looking for some quality under 100$ IEM for work. Something with 2-3 drivers like Westone UM2/UM or Shure 535. I currently own Sennheiser HD 25 for past 10 years and I adore them. I prefer clarity of high and mid notes over bass. I need clear bass just for reference as in club environment it's pointless. Something from Aliexpress or any other China site. 
  
 I hope you can help and my apologies for not wanting to read previous 99 pages to figure it out. If you have any questions, let me know. Thanks for help!


----------



## harry501501

Got my MusicMaker Maples today, early impressions are very favourable. (Thanks again to *wwwaproearcouk **for fast delivery). Out of the box *I'll agree these have a big sound, very big soundstage. Bass is lovely, punchy and has floats between notes effortlessly, goes very low, mids are silky smooth and vocals are forward. Treble is not it's strongest point (Bass is) but that's not saying it's not good, just don't accept sparkle, but it still keep enough detail to hear what's going on. This is my 5th wooden housing and all seem to follow that smooth big sound. Only the Flamenco manages to really pull of treble but it's a little sibilant at times.
  
 I'd take these over the more expensive HiSoundAudio Wooduo 2 which were a huge disappointment.
  
 EDIT : The above was with foams, silicon tips take some of the thickness out and improves the treble. Sound much better with silicons, may try spinfits.


----------



## Lurk650

harry501501 said:


> Got my MusicMaker Maples today, early impressions are very favourable. (Thanks again to *[COLOR=0654BA]wwwaproearcouk [/color]*
> *for fast delivery). Out of the box *
> I'll agree these have a big sound, very big soundstage. Bass is lovely, punchy and has floats between notes effortlessly, goes very low, mids are silky smooth and vocals are forward. Treble is not it's strongest point (Bass is) but that's not saying it's not good, just don't accept sparkle, but it still keep enough detail to hear what's going on. This is my 5th wooden housing and all seem to follow that smooth big sound. Only the Flamenco manages to really pull of treble but it's a little sibilant at times.
> 
> ...




Now next step is the MusicMaker TKH1. Even more bass


----------



## Vidal

harry501501 said:


> Got my MusicMaker Maples today, early impressions are very favourable. (Thanks again to *wwwaproearcouk **for fast delivery). Out of the box *


 
  
 No problem, glad they got there so quick. I found the bass with those I bit too much for me, although I might dig out my set just for a quick refresher.


----------



## harry501501

lurk650 said:


> Now next step is the MusicMaker TKH1. Even more bass


 
  


vidal said:


> No problem, glad they got there so quick. I found the bass with those I bit too much for me, although I might dig out my set just for a quick refresher.


 
  
 I like big bass as long as it's not overly boomy and has decent resolution. The Maples are a bit like the KZ ATE... but slightly better.


----------



## harry501501

harry501501 said:


> I like big bass as long as it's not overly boomy and has decent resolution. The Maples are a bit like the KZ ATE... but slightly better.


 
  
 If treble had bit more detail and sparkle they could be a big player in the budget world imo


----------



## harry501501

lurk650 said:


> Now next step is the MusicMaker TKH1. Even more bass


 
 Is it a kind of signature sound then from MM? i.e. big bass


----------



## harry501501

harry501501 said:


> Is it a kind of signature sound then from MM? i.e. big bass


 
 I'd love to try the Mr Z Tomahawk


----------



## harry501501

lurk650 said:


> Now next step is the MusicMaker TKH1. Even more bass


 
 I'd love to try the Mr Z Tomahawk


----------



## Lurk650

harry501501 said:


> Is it a kind of signature sound then from MM? i.e. big bass




Pretty much


----------



## TwoPalms

Deleted


----------



## Lurk650

twopalms said:


> Check this :
> Easy Clear Color DIY EE846 5Units 5 Balanced Armature Earphone DIY Headset Custom Made Around Ear Earphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/JzMRRzEz
> (from AliExpress Android)




Easy is not allowed on here. Delete your link


----------



## Rainmaker91

Anyone find any good deals for the 11.11 Aliexpress sale? I see that some things have been heavily reduced in price. so I'm hoping there may be some good stuff for us hifi/headphone people as well.


----------



## Twil

I'm looking for 2 Decent headphones. 
1 in-ear, 1 over-ear.
For the over-ear i'm looking at the isk mdh9000

For in-ear i'm still considering 2 options: 

The VJJB K4 K4S and the **** DT2 i800

Can someone shine a light on these. Or suggest something better. 

I'm new to the forums so any advice is welcome.


----------



## nickdino

what are the best modifications and eartips for the piston 3?


----------



## Vidal

twil said:


> I'm looking for 2 Decent headphones.
> 1 in-ear, 1 over-ear.
> For the over-ear i'm looking at the isk mdh9000
> 
> ...


 
  
 VJJB K4 is a very well made, warm sounding IEM with above average sound quality.
  
 The **** DT2 is a hybrid (dual driver), it's sound is similar to the 4in1 with smoother treble and a little less sound stage. They're built like a tank in the main, they have a detachable cable. I would put them in the tier above the K4 in terms of sound quality.
  
 Others that others have posted good reviews in here: -
  
 * Urbanfun Hybrid
 * Kinera BD05
 * Vivo XE800
 * KZ ATR/E and KZ ZS3
 * Tennmak Pros (Dual Dynamic)
 * **** UEs
 * **** 4in1
  
 There's a few new earphones that we are waiting for the first reviews of - Xiaomi Pro, **** DT2plus (both triple driver hybrids), Tennmak Cello.
  
 Others may have more suggestions


----------



## Twil

Thanks for the quick en useful reply Vidal. I just spotted the Crazy Cello myself. 
Although they cost twice as much as the DT2's I'm considering them. 

Stupid question what does hybrid mean? 

Any thoughts about the over-ears? I seem to find more info about in-ears then over-ears.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> VJJB K4 is a very well made, warm sounding IEM with above average sound quality.
> 
> The **** DT2 is a hybrid (dual driver), it's sound is similar to the 4in1 with smoother treble and a little less sound stage. They're built like a tank in the main, they have a detachable cable. I would put them in the tier above the K4 in terms of sound quality.
> 
> ...


 

 vidal, i'm winnowing down my 11.11 list (expecting a post-trump recession)--is the **** vt66 essential? any opinion on either the k1 or the pmva01?


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, i'm winnowing down my 11.11 list (expecting a post-trump recession)--is the **** vt66 essential? any opinion on either the k1 or the pmva01?


 
  
 I'm afraid they're not earphones I'm familiar with (yet)


----------



## peter123

loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, i'm winnowing down my 11.11 list (expecting a post-trump recession)--is the **** vt66 essential? any opinion on either the k1 or the pmva01?




FWIW I find the PMV A-01mk2 to be on a different level level than the K1 but as always ymmw.....


----------



## harry501501

twil said:


> I'm looking for 2 Decent headphones.
> 1 in-ear, 1 over-ear.
> For the over-ear i'm looking at the isk mdh9000
> 
> ...


 
 Must admit, I got the VJJB K4 ages ago but just realised i haven't given them much of a listen. Big bass, punchy and goes low, not as dominating as i remember. They've actually got decent amount of detail, quite fun to listen too. Probably recommend the KZ ATR (good balance, very detailed sound for it's price) or KZ ATE (big controlled fun bass, big soundstage, vocals are great and up front).
  
 You got specific music you listen to?


----------



## harry501501

head mike said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am DJ/Producer looking for some quality under 100$ IEM for work. Something with 2-3 drivers like Westone UM2/UM or Shure 535. I currently own Sennheiser HD 25 for past 10 years and I adore them. I prefer clarity of high and mid notes over bass. I need clear bass just for reference as in club environment it's pointless. Something from Aliexpress or any other China site.
> 
> I hope you can help and my apologies for not wanting to read previous 99 pages to figure it out. If you have any questions, let me know. Thanks for help!


 
 If you are looking at bigger brands like Shure or Westone, I'd easily recommend the Fidue A73. You may have to stretch your budget a little tho? It's beautifully balanced, with bass present but NEVER over baring and dominating. perfect build for club environment. it's a well controlled bass with excellent resolution. It's the mids and highs that make it what it is. VERY detailed sound, nothing gets lost in the mix, wide soundstage. Probably got some of the most detailed and clear highs I've heard. Personally though i like bigger bass so it wasn't for me.
  
 I'm guessing isolation must be critical for your usage?


----------



## ryannguyen699

Hi guys, today I have heard that there are plenty of promotion on aliexpress. Can anyone suggest an earbud to buy ? I'm a fan of nature soundsignature. Recently, I owned PK1, RX-1 and kz ed 9(good in ear but it is hurting my ears) . Any earbud with price less than 100 is suitable the most.


----------



## bhazard

DT2+ seems to be less than a week away for me. Should have it late next week.


----------



## orgey

*Hi guys, i need a in ear monitor for my electronic drum. Which one do you recommend for drum? I'll buy from aliexpress 11.11 . Thanks  .*
*Price is under 100$.*


----------



## Lurk650

Moni One gets a thumb up from me


----------



## Folly

lurk650 said:


> Moni One gets a thumb up from me


 
@Lurk650 please compare it to the D2


----------



## Lurk650

folly said:


> @Lurk650
> please compare it to the D2




I have over 200hrs on the D2, so a bit unfair but the treble isn't as peaky on the Moni. It's aggressive still but not as aggressive. Has more bass and better coherency between the bass and treble. 

D2 I use white filter, with Large Auvio Tips with a spacer so the tips don't go as far down the nozzle, also use a silver plated cable with them. These have no filter. I use Kombi tips from Trinity Audio. The housing is more solid on the Moni.


----------



## Head Mike

harry501501 said:


> If you are looking at bigger brands like Shure or Westone, I'd easily recommend the Fidue A73. You may have to stretch your budget a little tho? It's beautifully balanced, with bass present but NEVER over baring and dominating. perfect build for club environment. it's a well controlled bass with excellent resolution. It's the mids and highs that make it what it is. VERY detailed sound, nothing gets lost in the mix, wide soundstage. Probably got some of the most detailed and clear highs I've heard. Personally though i like bigger bass so it wasn't for me.
> 
> I'm guessing isolation must be critical for your usage?


 
  
 Hi. Thanks a lot for reply. Form your description they look exactly as something I would like to hear. Yes isolation is crucial. I probably will use some foam ear-buds. If you have other brands in mind, please feel free to share.


----------



## Twil

I went for the Tennmak Crazy cello for in-ears And the isk mhd9000 for on-ears. 
Now the waiting begins.


----------



## Rainmaker91

so... since I'm a bit unsure about what stores are actually "safe" to buy from other than the linked ones. There is always the store that is not to be mentioned, but I would rather order from other sources if possible. Anyone have a key set of go to stores on aliexpress that they would like to share?


----------



## loomisjohnson

rainmaker91 said:


> so... since I'm a bit unsure about what stores are actually "safe" to buy from other than the linked ones. There is always the store that is not to be mentioned, but I would rather order from other sources if possible. Anyone have a key set of go to stores on aliexpress that they would like to share?


 

 i personally haven't had a problem with the tennmak technology, ak audio or nice hck, altho some folks have complained of late about hck.
 i ended up getting the moni one and pmv a01 today, since i don't have any triple drivers. i dunno if more drivers necessarily makes for better sound, but time will tell...


----------



## wijnands

Anything in the sub $25 category that strikes people as really durable? My son keeps wrecking his earbuds after  2-3 months. He's not that particular about sound quality, anything with a bit of a v-shape should be fine.


----------



## wastan

wijnands said:


> Anything in the sub $25 category that strikes people as really durable? My son keeps wrecking his earbuds after  2-3 months. He's not that particular about sound quality, anything with a bit of a v-shape should be fine.




It's hard to argue with the KZ at that price. The ZS3 and ATE would be good and I've heard good things about the ATR. On sale you could get multiple pairs for under $20.


----------



## Lurk650

rainmaker91 said:


> so... since I'm a bit unsure about what stores are actually "safe" to buy from other than the linked ones. There is always the store that is not to be mentioned, but I would rather order from other sources if possible. Anyone have a key set of go to stores on aliexpress that they would like to share?




Never had an issue with the store personally. Order everything from him. HCK has been bad to people lately apparently, saying things are shipped when they don't even have stock


----------



## gemmoglock

wijnands said:


> Anything in the sub $25 category that strikes people as really durable? My son keeps wrecking his earbuds after  2-3 months. He's not that particular about sound quality, anything with a bit of a v-shape should be fine.


 
  
 The KZ ATR! It is a improved version of the ATE, just released this year.


----------



## gemmoglock

head mike said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am DJ/Producer looking for some quality under 100$ IEM for work. Something with 2-3 drivers like Westone UM2/UM or Shure 535. I currently own Sennheiser HD 25 for past 10 years and I adore them. I prefer clarity of high and mid notes over bass. I need clear bass just for reference as in club environment it's pointless. Something from Aliexpress or any other China site.
> 
> I hope you can help and my apologies for not wanting to read previous 99 pages to figure it out. If you have any questions, let me know. Thanks for help!


 
  
 Hi! Actually if you can get your hands on the demo the ATH-E40's dynamic drivers in push-pull config have accuracy rivalling some BAs. Also fits the sound signature you wanted.
  
 For the Shure 535 get the LTD. For Audio Technica the IM02 is decent but there is also the IM03 and the LS200 which is rumoured to be better than the IM02.
  
 Coming from cans best would be to try demos if possible. Also for BA earphones it is important to get a good fit with earbuds etc if not the sound will be affected, especially bass control and quantity for BAs.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i personally haven't had a problem with the tennmak technology, ak audio or nice hck, altho some folks have complained of late about hck.


 
  
 HCK used to be really good but the dispatch slowed up quite considerably. Then there was the 4in1 debacle, it was like he was selling stock he never actually had and then couldn't ship on time.
  
 I've dealt with AK a few times in the main they've been fairly good.
  
 Tennmak are fairly decent as well, quick dispatch and Tony seems to reply to any questions fairly quickly.
  
 VE are also very good.
  
 I have used other suppliers but not frequently enough to say with any degree of confidence about how reliable they are.


----------



## wijnands

thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## mynamesjeff

Took the plunge on the Tennmak Crazy Cello like a few here it seems. Was looking for a more mid-centric iem so hoping this may fit the bill due to some of the reviews here.
 Sort of a companion to my Shockwave 3s which are incredible for the price but was looking for a bit more in the mids. (not saying the SW3 lacks them but was wanting more of a compliment iem to them when i want to listen to more mid-focused music).
 Originally planned to to go DZ7 or DZ9 but just couldn't justify the price so went to the bargain bin and am hoping the Crazy Cello will be the one.


----------



## Rainmaker91

loomisjohnson said:


> i personally haven't had a problem with the tennmak technology, ak audio or nice hck, altho some folks have complained of late about hck.
> i ended up getting the moni one and pmv a01 today, since i don't have any triple drivers. i dunno if more drivers necessarily makes for better sound, but time will tell...





vidal said:


> HCK used to be really good but the dispatch slowed up quite considerably. Then there was the 4in1 debacle, it was like he was selling stock he never actually had and then couldn't ship on time.
> 
> I've dealt with AK a few times in the main they've been fairly good.
> 
> ...




Great, thanks for the suggestions. Those are definitely going in to my favourite list on aliexpress. As for the other store that shall not be named (It's starting to feel a bit like Harry Potter, mentioning stuff without mentioning them  )... anyway it's not been a problem for me using it, I would just like to have the option to link to my purchases and so on at head-fi.


----------



## Vidal

I got my DT2plus today, early thoughts are they're darker and don't have the same soundstage as the 4in1. I've only tried them with my phone so far will give them a blast on the aegis later.
  
 I'll need a bit more time with them to finalise my full verdict though


----------



## harry501501

gemmoglock said:


> The KZ ATR! It is a improved version of the ATE, just released this year.


 
 I wouldn't say the ATR is an improved version of the ATE as they don't share the same signature. the ATE is big on bass, buttery smooth forward vocals. The ATR is way more balanced and much more detailed. Both excellent though.


----------



## harry501501

head mike said:


> Hi. Thanks a lot for reply. Form your description they look exactly as something I would like to hear. Yes isolation is crucial. I probably will use some foam ear-buds. If you have other brands in mind, please feel free to share.


 
 Foams work very well with them, it's what i used. I know you're looking for more than one driver... but Yamaha EPH-100 also fit your sound perfectly and they have excellent isolation. Mids and highs are very detailed, especially highs. Crystal clear. Bass has excellent resolution too, punchy and fast. Doesn't dominate either and is well behaved. Can go deep when required.


----------



## gemmoglock

harry501501 said:


> I wouldn't say the ATR is an improved version of the ATE as they don't share the same signature. the ATE is big on bass, buttery smooth forward vocals. The ATR is way more balanced and much more detailed. Both excellent though.


 
  
  
 Hi, I think it depends on your fit as when I got a good fit for both, the signature isn't actually very far apart. The ATR's bass is actually almost the same level just it isn't so boomy as the ATE, more precise. The trebles are also less grainy. So while both are good I think the ATR really nailed it


----------



## toddy0191

mynamesjeff said:


> Took the plunge on the Tennmak Crazy Cello like a few here it seems. Was looking for a more mid-centric iem so hoping this may fit the bill due to some of the reviews here.
> Sort of a companion to my Shockwave 3s which are incredible for the price but was looking for a bit more in the mids. (not saying the SW3 lacks them but was wanting more of a compliment iem to them when i want to listen to more mid-focused music).
> Originally planned to to go DZ7 or DZ9 but just couldn't justify the price so went to the bargain bin and am hoping the Crazy Cello will be the one.




I've just mentioned on the Chinese thread that I've found the double flanged tips from my LZ a2s to give the best sound on the cellos. 

These are the most tip sensitive items I've had. If you don't have any double flanged tips the included foams sound good too.

If I could slip a SWIII purchase past the other half I would as they sound right up my street going by the reviews.


----------



## ebash42

After reading the posts on the DT2plus I decided to skip them and take a chance with the YHS 002.


----------



## Lurk650

Moni are a solid, solid buy


----------



## mebaali

lurk650 said:


> Moni are a solid, solid buy


 
 Mine is shipped and the tracking update shows they are with the AliEx shippers (most likely by Malaysia Post, that means probably a 3 weeks delivery time). 
  
 If possible(and when you have some free time), kindly compare the Monis against your D2 and TK13.
  
 TIA


----------



## harry501501

gemmoglock said:


> Hi, I think it depends on your fit as when I got a good fit for both, the signature isn't actually very far apart. The ATR's bass is actually almost the same level just it isn't so boomy as the ATE, more precise. The trebles are also less grainy. So while both are good I think the ATR really nailed it


 
  
 I use the same foams on both, they both do sound quite smooth, but i still think the ATR wins it in detail and balance. Yeah, the ATR is a great sounding pair. I use the ATE for running and at the moment I swap between the ATR and HiSoundAudio Flamenco for casual listening.


----------



## harry501501

Hey all, very difficult to find any info on the *HLSX/Magaosi BK50 *and how it sounds. from the limited reviews i can find it sounds like it might be a decent set to try out. Anyone have/had them?


----------



## Vidal

A bit more on the DT2+ the sound reminds me of my 1More Triple Drivers. The sound is quite warm and some vocals seem a little further back than the 4in1. The sound stage is smaller as even with the Aegis which is the most expansive sound source I have.
  
 Bass is very powerful but not overpowering.
  
 Some real problems with the build though, nozzle came loose when changing tips which broke the internal cable, later the same earphone popped out the MMCX socket, again breaking the cable. Just as well I'm still pretty handy with a soldering iron.


----------



## DBaldock9

nymphonomaniac said:


> ...
> PT15 are pre-ordered too for me!! I just begin with earbuds and **** is a ''brand'' that worth be checking out. Did you try the FAAEAL 64Ohm? Really impressive stuff indeed.


 
 Have you received your PT15?
 The set I ordered from AK Audio Store arrived on Saturday, and I'm really impressed.
 Mostly I've been ordering in-ear earphones, rather than earbuds, due to the impression I had that Bass and noise isolation would be compromised without a tight seal to my ears.  I've installed the Red & Blue foam covers, and there's still plenty of Bass, without being boomy. It is true that they don't isolate as well as my in-ear earphones, but they do present a bigger sound-stage.  They've been used with my PC and iFi Micro iDSD, my Onkyo DP-X1 on both balanced & unbalanced cables, and with a Shanling M1.  I'm using them today at work, with the M1 clipped to my badge lanyard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## loomisjohnson

harry501501 said:


> Hey all, very difficult to find any info on the *HLSX/Magaosi BK50 *and how it sounds. from the limited reviews i can find it sounds like it might be a decent set to try out. Anyone have/had them?


 

 i posted some very favorable impressions on the main chinese thread. buy 'em.


----------



## dale147

So my pistons v3 broke because of my brother stepping on the jack and breaking it in half. I'm really leaning on getting the tennmak pro, vjjb k4s or zs3. I've got a couple of questions though:
 1. I sweat a lot so if i buy the tennmak pro i'm afraid i might damage the cable or the earphone itself. If sweat enters the cable connector part, does it damage it? I don't know if the shop has a replacement cable available so i'm hesitant to buy. I have the same questions with the zs3 since they're both detachable IEMs.
 2. Should I wait for the xiaomi pistons v3 pro?
 I saw on a website that there will be new xiaomi earphones : 1 wired and the other a bluetooth one.


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, i'm winnowing down my 11.11 list (expecting a post-trump recession)--*is the **** vt66 essential?* any opinion on either the k1 or the pmva01?


 
  
 Sorry for replying after 11/11......The **** VT66 are very good dual dynamic drivers. They are compact, easy to wear, and has a nice smooth V-shape signature with good vocals and soundstage and excellent clarity that easily pleases the senses. I like that they're not bass-heavy as one might assume or expect, but the bass is a little ponounced, since it's driven by dual speakers. They are definitely keepers! Overall, I like them better than the KZ "dual-DD-speaker" line-up they carry. ....Hope my 2 cents helps!
  


harry501501 said:


> Hey all, very difficult to find any info on the *HLSX/Magaosi BK50 *and how it sounds. from the limited reviews i can find it sounds like it might be a decent set to try out. Anyone have/had them?


 
  
 I wrote a long review on them on the old Chinese thread, but I can give you a quick impression from my profile......
  
 HLSX-BK50 (Titanium driver & AFX BA hybrid) It has a wide and lively soundstage and presentation with excellent vocals. Details are warm, smooth, with a sense of openness and clarity. They present a snug and comfortable fit when you go "one size smaller" (in my experience) using the aftermarket small AUVIO silicone tips with the RED inner bore and in return giving you some of the best hi-end audio listening experience.
  
 Interested on the Auvio silicone tips mentioned above? Click on the link below.....
  
https://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Small-Silicone-Replace-Tips/dp/B00N53JEXI/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1479187250&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=auvio+silicone+earphone+tips
  
 or
  
https://www.amazon.com/Auvio-Small-Silicone-Replace-Tips/dp/B0112CLU80/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1479187585&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=auvio+silicone+earphone+tips


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> Sorry for replying after 11/11......The **** VT66 are very good dual dynamic drivers. They are compact, easy to wear, and has a nice smooth V-shape signature with good vocals and soundstage and excellent clarity that easily pleases the senses. I like that they're not bass-heavy as one might assume or expect, but the bass is a little ponounced, since it's driven by dual speakers. They are definitely keepers! Overall, I like them better than the KZ "dual-DD-speaker" line-up they carry. ....Hope my 2 cents helps!
> 
> 
> I wrote a long review on them on the old Chinese thread, but I can give you a quick impression from my profile......
> ...


 

 i agree with clearhead's impressions--the unique thing about the bk50 is that they're both very warm and very detailed.


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> 1clearhead said:
> 
> 
> > HLSX-BK50 (Titanium driver & AFX BA hybrid) It has a wide and lively soundstage and presentation with excellent vocals. Details are warm, smooth, with a sense of openness and clarity. They present a snug and comfortable fit when you go "one size smaller" (in my experience) using the aftermarket small AUVIO silicone tips with the RED inner bore and in return giving you some of the best hi-end audio listening experience.
> ...


 
 +1 
 Though, for me, BK50 is somewhat too smooth/warm with some genres. If it would have just a tad more clarity in mids/bass and sparkle in highs, they would be on top of my list.


----------



## Majin

vidal said:


> A bit more on the DT2+ the sound reminds me of my 1More Triple Drivers. The sound is quite warm and some vocals seem a little further back than the 4in1. The sound stage is smaller as even with the Aegis which is the most expansive sound source I have.
> 
> Bass is very powerful but not overpowering.
> 
> Some real problems with the build though, nozzle came loose when changing tips which broke the internal cable, later the same earphone popped out the MMCX socket, again breaking the cable. Just as well I'm still pretty handy with a soldering iron.


 
  
 Damn sucks to hear the quality sucks. Are the 4in1 better than the DT2+?


----------



## harry501501

1clearhead said:


> HLSX-BK50 (Titanium driver & AFX BA hybrid) It has a wide and lively soundstage and presentation with excellent vocals. Details are warm, smooth, with a sense of openness and clarity. They present a snug and comfortable fit when you go "one size smaller" (in my experience) using the aftermarket small AUVIO silicone tips with the RED inner bore and in return giving you some of the best hi-end audio listening experience.


 
  


loomisjohnson said:


> i agree with clearhead's impressions--the unique thing about the bk50 is that they're both very warm and very detailed.


 
  
 Thanks guys, how's the bass?


----------



## loomisjohnson

harry501501 said:


> Thanks guys, how's the bass?


 
 the bass on the bk50 is deep and voluminous, but well-controlled and well-integrated--these aren't basshead, but more like a well-tuned V. these go lower than the urbanfun and are much tighter than the tenmak pro, if that helps.


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> the bass on the bk50 is deep and voluminous, but well-controlled and well-integrated--these aren't basshead, but more like a well-tuned V. these go lower than the urbanfun and are much tighter than the tenmak pro, if that helps.


 

 I really like the sound of the BossHiFi B3, which is also a wooden body earphone.
 Have you heard the B3, and if so, how would you compare the Bass of the BK50?
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> +1
> Though, for me, BK50 is somewhat too smooth/warm with some genres. If it would have just a tad more clarity in mids/bass and sparkle in highs, they would be on top of my list.


 
  
 +1 True


----------



## loomisjohnson

dbaldock9 said:


> I really like the sound of the BossHiFi B3, which is also a wooden body earphone.
> Have you heard the B3, and if so, how would you compare the Bass of the BK50?
> 
> Thanks,
> David Baldock


 
  


dbaldock9 said:


> I really like the sound of the BossHiFi B3, which is also a wooden body earphone.
> Have you heard the B3, and if so, how would you compare the Bass of the BK50?
> 
> Thanks,
> David Baldock


 

 actually, i just got the b3 in a trade this week--i initially thought they were bass-deficient, but after changing to smaller tips got the bass to come out. compared to the bk50, the b3 have less lowend emphasis and subbass texture; the b3 are more of a balanced signature and also much brighter overall. the bass on the bk50, however, doesn't bleed over.


----------



## harry501501

loomisjohnson said:


> the bass on the bk50 is deep and voluminous, but well-controlled and well-integrated--these aren't basshead, but more like a well-tuned V. these go lower than the urbanfun and are much tighter than the tenmak pro, if that helps.


 
 hey, you were pretty accurate with that description. the BK50 is a little detail monster. Very source dependent. One may make it a little bright... but still enough smoothness not to be fatiguing, but a warmer source like the Xduoo X3 are a perfect match.
  
 To me it surpasses both the Urbanfun and Tennmak Pro for sound quality, both of which although pretty technically sound were a bit cold and sterile to my ears.
  
 I was listening to my Yamaha Mt220 headphones last night watching a movie and then a couple songs before putting my BK50s in... they were strangely similar in signature. both had a VERY open sound, natural with a decent amount of smoothness... yet VERY detailed sound. Te soundstage on the BK50 is very headphone like. 3D and very unique.
  
 Bk50 has very nice sub bass, lovely texture and detail in it. Mids are very musical and fun, vocals a tiny bit pulled back at times (with some minor sibilance on certain songs known for it). up top is very sparkly, non fatiguing. Clarity is excellent.
  
 BUILD WISE - the BK50s are not winning any awards lol. Feel and look quite cheap, sound makes up for it.


----------



## alffla

Just tried out and reviewed a bunch of affordable 99RMB Chi-fi IEMS. Have to say I've been really impressed with some of the stuff they're coming up with these days, especially the Vsonic GR02 and the Hzsound EP001 (yeah yeah, I'm a little late to the party. bite me.) You can all read the review here if you're interested!
  
 Thought some of you might appreciate some of the photos I took


----------



## harry501501

alffla said:


> Just tried out and reviewed a bunch of affordable 99RMB Chi-fi IEMS. Have to say I've been really impressed with some of the stuff they're coming up with these days, especially the Vsonic GR02 and the Hzsound EP001 (yeah yeah, I'm a little late to the party. bite me.) You can all read the review here if you're interested!
> 
> Thought some of you might appreciate some of the photos I took


 
 Lovely photos. the VJJB are too warm for me, bass is over the top. As for the X hybrids i love them, just a nice musical fun IEM. Getting a proper fit can be a challenge tho until you find a pair of buds that do the trick... foams for me.


----------



## harry501501

Really enjoying the Bk50s, the bass is outstanding. I rarely listen to live music with earphones but with these it's a different story, nothing is missing and it's like you are on stage. I am a self proclaimed Queen addict and you really feel in the middle of the music. on These Are the Days Of Our Lives there is an intor with bongos playing. Thru the bk50s it's as if you are playing them.
  
 They really are like little headphones, great soundstage.


----------



## JaiSAn

harry501501 said:


> Really enjoying the Bk50s, ......


 
 Can you be a little more specific please, which Branding BK50s....................I found a few variations.


----------



## loomisjohnson

jaisan said:


> Can you be a little more specific please, which Branding BK50s....................I found a few variations.


to my knowledge the bk50 is branded as either hlsx or magaosi, sometimes under both names. I believe they're all the same iem


----------



## JaiSAn

loomisjohnson said:


> ... I believe they're all the same iem


 
 Thank you Sir, for taking time to reply.

 I shall continue my search ..........


----------



## linoyst

I recently received my Monk Plus and was blown away by how good it sounded, my only problem with it is that there is no isolation whatsoever. I'm looking for a sub $30 IEM with sound comparable to the Monk. I was considering the Rock Zircons but read that the Monks are much better sounding. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Griffith

I semi-recently entered this "world". My first dip was a somewhat cold one with the Xiaomi Hybrids, an earphone whose signature I don't appreciate as much as others.

My second try was with the KZ ATE and those really filled my ears with appreciable sound. So much so that I've been listening to them more than my beloved Sister T50RP MK3.

Now I have an additional half a dozen other Chinese IEMs on their way. I'll try to give impressions of them and compare them once I receive them.


----------



## harry501501

loomisjohnson said:


> to my knowledge the bk50 is branded as either hlsx or magaosi, sometimes under both names. I believe they're all the same iem


 
 Yes, have them under both names


jaisan said:


> Can you be a little more specific please, which Branding BK50s....................I found a few variations.


 
  
 These are truly outstanding IEMs. First of all, out of all the IEMs I've tried, including £200, these have close to the best bass I've heard in an IEM. Punchy, well controlled, musical. So much fun, no bloat, doesn't dominate.
  
 Very detailed mids even with a slightly smooth signature. Highs for me are just right, no fatigue but with plenty detail. i can see why Coil and 1Clearhead want more sparkle but for me they have enough clarity. 
  
 The soundstage is great... in all directions. 3D like. As i said already, live music is so immersive. Drum solos have such impact and can sound like you are there playing them.
  
 Negatives... build and aesthetics. Soundwise... There is some minor sibilance. "s" sounds can be a little irritating at times, but it's far from a deal breaker and barely noticeable after a while with them. The rest makes up for it. IF they never had this issue these could be close to perfect sounding for my listening pleasure.


----------



## harry501501

Also in regards to bk50, tips make a huge difference. silicon improves detail even more, takes a way a bit of the smoothness, sometimes even bright sounding up top. mainly tips with smaller holes at the head. Large foams can make them even smoother, but still detailed enough. For me, small comply foams are perfect. They're a great middle ground between the two I've mentioned.


----------



## Kevang

harry501501 said:


> Yes, have them under both names
> 
> These are truly outstanding IEMs. First of all, out of all the IEMs I've tried, including £200, these have close to the best bass I've heard in an IEM. Punchy, well controlled, musical. So much fun, no bloat, doesn't dominate.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Really tempted to get these now. How's the isolation and sound leakage, since it looks like the bk50 has an open-back design?


----------



## bhazard

Although not technically Chinese, stay away from the new Rosewill Preludes. No clarity or detail whatsoever. At least I'm only out $15 after rebate.
  
 I have only seen one review and it painted these as semi competent. They aren't, at all.


----------



## Lurk650

bhazard said:


> Although not technically Chinese, stay away from the new Rosewill Preludes. No clarity or detail whatsoever. At least I'm only out $15 after rebate.
> 
> I have only seen one review and it painted these as semi competent. They aren't, at all.




Googled them. See there is a cheap 01 version and a more expensive 02 version. Are you sure the review wasn't on the more expensive one?


----------



## danimoca

harry501501 said:


> Yes, have them under both names
> 
> These are truly outstanding IEMs. First of all, out of all the IEMs I've tried, including £200, these have close to the best bass I've heard in an IEM. Punchy, well controlled, musical. So much fun, no bloat, doesn't dominate.
> 
> ...




How do they compare to the ATR's? I like their sound. Would just like something similar but better. Are the BK50's right for that?


----------



## 1clearhead

If anybody is in interested, I've reviewed the *SENDIY M1221*, which I think they are an "exceptional value" for their price!....flawless!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  To my surprise, 3 tuning nozzles that really work perfectly!
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/3285#post_13025364


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> actually, i just got the b3 in a trade this week--i initially thought they were bass-deficient, but after changing to smaller tips got the bass to come out. compared to the bk50, the b3 have less lowend emphasis and subbass texture; the b3 are more of a balanced signature and also much brighter overall. the bass on the bk50, however, doesn't bleed over.


 
 I ordered a set of the BK50's this evening, from AUXSHOP on AliExpress (but just realized I forgot to select an expedited shipping method - so I wait a while...).


----------



## Viber

My Zircons died and i got a refund. I got 8$ to burn on GearBest now.
Joyroom E109 vs PLEXTONE X41M vs KZ ZS3 or something else...what should i get? i listen to Uplifting Trance, but also want to enjoy sweet electric guitars in Metal. 
The Zircons were too bright\sharp for me in the upper mids...


----------



## Vidal

viber said:


> My Zircons died and i got a refund. I got 8$ to burn on GearBest now.
> Joyroom E109 vs PLEXTONE X41M vs KZ ZS3 or something else...what should i get? i listen to Uplifting Trance, but also want to enjoy sweet electric guitars in Metal.
> The Zircons were too bright\sharp for me in the upper mids...


 
  
 ZS3 or E109, I didn't rate those Plextone.
  
 ZS3 - relatively balanced good treble, amazing isolation and detachable cable.
 E109 - fun, v.fast bass lack a little sub bass. Tiny in size but with surprisingly 'big' sound.


----------



## Michaelr97

Hi there,
 I'm looking for sub 25$ IEMs.
 I've gotten really confused trying to choose the best IEMs at this price, there is just too much of a choice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What would you recommend to someone who listens mainly to Rock/alt Rock music and likes balanced sound with a nice bass oomph?
 Thanks!


----------



## Rainmaker91

michaelr97 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm looking for sub 25$ IEMs.
> I've gotten really confused trying to choose the best IEMs at this price, there is just too much of a choice:blink:
> What would you recommend to someone who listens mainly to Rock/alt Rock music and likes balanced sound with a nice bass oomph?
> Thanks!




Tennmak Pro is a good choice in my opinion, but there are other alternatives that does well for that genre as well.


----------



## Viber

vidal said:


> ZS3 or E109, I didn't rate those Plextone.
> 
> ZS3 - relatively balanced good treble, amazing isolation and detachable cable.
> E109 - fun, v.fast bass lack a little sub bass. Tiny in size but with surprisingly 'big' sound.


 
  
 What about the mids? which one can actually play electric guitars and violins properly?


----------



## doggiemom

viber said:


> My Zircons died and i got a refund. I got 8$ to burn on GearBest now.
> Joyroom E109 vs PLEXTONE X41M vs KZ ZS3 or something else...what should i get? i listen to Uplifting Trance, but also want to enjoy sweet electric guitars in Metal.
> The Zircons were too bright\sharp for me in the upper mids...


 

 I like the Joyroom E107s better than the E109s, but they are on the quiet side so sound better with amping.  Haven't heard the plextones.  I like the sound of the ZS3s, but the fit is uncomfortable for my ears.


----------



## wastan

doggiemom said:


> I like the Joyroom E107s better than the E109s, but they are on the quiet side so sound better with amping.  Haven't heard the plextones.  I like the sound of the ZS3s, but the fit is uncomfortable for my ears.




I have both the E107 and the ZS3 and I think the ZS3 wins that pretty easily, better soundstage, deeper clear bass, highs are nice, better isolation, less microphones and much better fit. regarding fit, there's no variety in the way you wear or place them in your ears, they're incredibly comfortable when you get it right but irritating if you don't.


----------



## jcjwebster

michaelr97 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm looking for sub 25$ IEMs.
> I've gotten really confused trying to choose the best IEMs at this price, there is just too much of a choice:blink:
> What would you recommend to someone who listens mainly to Rock/alt Rock music and likes balanced sound with a nice bass oomph?
> Thanks!




I just started looking into these as well and here are the ones I've ordered and like:

Tennmak Pro with silver cable
KZ ED3 perfection
Soundsoul S-018, wish they had detachable cables, cable seems cheap and spirals alot.

Had the KZ ED12 returned them, didn't care for the sound.

I listen to 80's hair bands and new rock, pretty much all rock music. I like to hear the bass when it's there, not created (if that makes sense) and it isn't over powering.


----------



## 1clearhead

Yea, the Soundsoul S-018's are keepers!
....had mine for around 3 years, now.


----------



## DBaldock9

michaelr97 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm looking for sub 25$ IEMs.
> I've gotten really confused trying to choose the best IEMs at this price, there is just too much of a choice:blink:
> What would you recommend to someone who listens mainly to Rock/alt Rock music and likes balanced sound with a nice bass oomph?
> Thanks!


  

 Quote:


rainmaker91 said:


> Tennmak Pro is a good choice in my opinion, but there are other alternatives that does well for that genre as well.


 
  
 I just ordered and received the "2016 New Kinera BA05" and the "2016 DIY DD3 Double Unit Moving Iron Hybrid Dynamic Balance Armature" earphones (both less than $25) - and they appear to be the exact same item, except for having different labels, "KINERA" & "OKCSC" on their sides.
  
 I'm quite impressed with the sound quality, especially considering their low price.
 With them connected with a balanced cable to my DP-X1 (Digital Filter: Sharp), and no other EQ, or with an unbalanced cable to my iFi Micro iDSD (also no EQ) - The Bass response goes really low, without being boomy; the Mids (vocals / acoustic guitars) are balanced & smooth; and the Highs are clear and detailed, but not quite as prominent as some of my "V shaped" earphones (like the Senfers).
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Kinera-BA05-In-Ear-Earphone-Monitor-Dynamic-with-1-BA-Hybrid-HIFI-DIY-Earphone/32750398448.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-DIY-DD3-Double-Unit-Moving-Iron-Hybrid-Dynamic-Balance-Armature-HIFI-Monitor-Sport-Wire-with/32712301469.html
  
  
 I also have the Tennmak Pro, which is in the same price range, and sounds really good as well. They seem to have a little more mid-bass / mid-range, bringing the sound "forward" a bit.  On a personal note - the size & shape of the Tennmak Pro allows me to get a better fit & air seal.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-with-4-drivers-inside-Vs/32624020655.html
  
  
  
 If you don't need the maximum isolation of an in-ear earphone, you might also consider the **** PT15.  I use these with an over-the-ear cable, for a more comfortable & secure fit.  They don't have quite the same bass impact as the in-ear models, but they still have a good amount of bass - and a bigger, more open sound-stage.  They're also more comfortable for extended listening sessions.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-PT15-Earburd-Graphite-bush-Dynamic-Driver-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earplhone-With-MMCX-Interface/32756183154.html
  
  
  
 Any of these will provide good quality sound, for ~$25.
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## gobin

You guys have any recommendation for absolute best isolation and affordable earphones? 

I know Etymotic is the king of isolation, but it's also a king interm of price. Plus, As far as I know, They're extremely fragail (on their homepage reviews and on amazon).

I usually listen to my podcast while riding the bus; and I'm not really good at concentrating. So It bugs me so much that the outside noise keep interupting my thought on and getting me side track from the story/conversation. I don't want to crank up my volumn to the highest because obviously for my ear protection. I think I just need a well balanced with a little emphasis on the high end/treble or whatever that make the vocal defined loud and clear (excuse my ignorance on those terminology).

I have about $30 to spend in this. Seems a litte greedy for this price but I also expect it to be durable, or not die after a few months of shuffling around and being stuffed in my pocket or backpack.

Thanks y'all for reading.


----------



## Rainmaker91

gobin said:


> You guys have any recommendation for absolute best isolation and affordable earphones?
> 
> I know Etymotic is the king of isolation, but it's also a king interm of price. Plus, As far as I know, They're extremely fragail (on their homepage reviews and on amazon).
> 
> ...




I might be at risk of repeating myself to many times here, but the tennmak pro is about the most durable headphone I have (not counting my stutio over ears which are built like a tank). they also have a replacable cable that increases their lifespand significantly in my opinion.


----------



## gobin

I think you'll be fine, people repeat themselves all the time, myself included. 
Like you said Tennmak Pro is a brilliant product. But what about *noise isolation*, though?


----------



## Rainmaker91

gobin said:


> I think you'll be fine, people repeat themselves all the time, myself included.
> Like you said Tennmak Pro is a brilliant product. But what about *noise isolation*, though?




Most of the IEMs I have bought more recently have had relatively good noise isolation. It all depends on how well the tip works for you though, rather than the shape and form of the IEM. At least that's my experience with it. The Tennmak Pro does well in this regard, but you might get even better isolation by putting on a triple flanged tip. In fact I have some laying around so I can try it out for you.

Edit: Noise isolation is quite good actually with stock tips, double flanged and tripple flanged tips work well to, but there is no real difference in noise isolation. On another note... these are way more bass heavy than I remembered, I guess I have gotten to used to treble focused headsets. If I were you though I would check to see if there id any really good deals tomorrow on black-friday. There are a lot of better headphones in a different price range that gets sold out cheap because they are discontinued models and the like (got a pair of Nocs NS500A for about 20$ a month ago for that reason).


----------



## Viber

I just saw that there are new iems by Awei:
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_571987.html?wid=21

  
 Aside from being one of the most hilarious companies when it comes to their English marketing, i think Awei is making good and durable IEMs.
 I'm using my ES800 and ES900i for 2 years and they still sound pretty fun after EQ.
  
 I wonder if they learned how to make Mids...


----------



## gobin

rainmaker91 said:


> Most of the IEMs I have bought more recently have had relatively good noise isolation. It all depends on how well the tip works for you though, rather than the shape and form of the IEM. At least that's my experience with it. The Tennmak Pro does well in this regard, but you might get even better isolation by putting on a triple flanged tip. In fact I have some laying around so I can try it out for you.
> 
> Edit: Noise isolation is quite good actually with stock tips, double flanged and tripple flanged tips work well to, but there is no real difference in noise isolation. On another note... these are way more bass heavy than I remembered, I guess I have gotten to used to treble focused headsets. If I were you though I would check to see if there id any really good deals tomorrow on black-friday. There are a lot of petter headphones in a different price range that gets sold out cheap because they are discontinued models and the like (got a pair of Nocs NS500A for about 20$ a month ago for that reason).


 
 Thanks a lot for your help. You're absolutely right, still have to constrain myself from hurting my wallet for one more day. 
  
 Are you planning to spend more on tomorrow? If so, could you post deals and sales that you'll find here? (or pm me if you don't want to divert and distract the topic discussion).
  
 I'm currently hoping for the Advanced M4, Etymotic MK5, and the Tennmak Pro, of course, to drop their price a little bit more.


----------



## Rainmaker91

gobin said:


> Thanks a lot for your help. You're absolutely right, still have to constrain myself from hurting my wallet for one more day.
> 
> Are you planning to spend more on tomorrow? If so, could you post deals and sales that you'll find here? (or pm me if you don't want to divert and distract the topic discussion).
> 
> I'm currently hoping for the Advanced M4, Etymotic MK5, and the Tennmak Pro, of course, to drop their price a little bit more.




I'll see what I can do, I'm keeping my eyes open for a telly after midnight so I'll have to prioritize  Oh, and any stuff would be from a china based store or other international ones as I suspect Norwegian stores are not all that interesting to you


----------



## gobin

rainmaker91 said:


> I'll see what I can do, I'm keeping my eyes open for a telly after midnight so I'll have to prioritize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not sure what you're implying by "Norwegian stores". But if it meant expensive stuff, more than $50 I would guess, then yes, count me out.
 I'm newbie and my inventory is an apple earbuds and Panasonic HJE-120 so I don't think I can be able to appreciate all the high-end features of it, especially because my listening sources is utter basic (iphone, ipod, laptop) and I dont know a thing about equalizer. I just need something that's easy to drive, durable and sounds as it's priced (or more, hopefully).


----------



## Rainmaker91

gobin said:


> I'm not sure what you're implying by "Norwegian stores". But if it meant expensive stuff, more than $50 I would guess, then yes, count me out.
> I'm newbie and my inventory is an apple earbuds and Panasonic HJE-120 so I don't think I can be able to appreciate all the high-end features of it, especially because my listening sources is utter basic (iphone, ipod, laptop) and I dont know a thing about equalizer. I just need something that's easy to drive, durable and sounds as its price.




Norwegian stores as in I'm from Norway and usually buy stuff from there rather than lets say Amazon and Newegg and the likes (don't have those here). Shipping fees and all that just don't make it worth it for anyone to buy anything from here unless you actually live here (there is a tiny bit of text to the right of the user-name that tells location).

As for the other points, I absolutely hate equalizer. A good headphone should be able to sound good without any extra stuff, if it doesn't then it's not the headphone for you. Your sources are absolutely fine for the kind of heaphones we are discussing so don't doubt that part.

As for actual sales atm, gearbest sells off some good ones that I'm looking at like KZ-ATE and Xiaomi Hybrid.


----------



## gobin

rainmaker91 said:


> Norwegian stores as in I'm from Norway and usually buy stuff from there rather than lets say Amazon and Newegg and the likes (don't have those here). Shipping fees and all that just don't make it worth it for anyone to buy anything from here unless you actually live here (there is a tiny bit of text to the right of the user-name that tells location).
> 
> As for the other points, I absolutely hate equalizer. A good headphone should be able to sound good without any extra stuff, if it doesn't then it's not the headphone for you. Your sources are absolutely fine for the kind of heaphones we are discussing so don't doubt that part.
> 
> As for actual sales atm, gearbest sells off some good ones that I'm looking at like KZ-ATE and Xiaomi Hybrid.


 
 Ok, got it now, I'm overthinking it again.
  
 Just bought KZ ZS3 for $6.4 the other day, still processing....It could well be my Christmas present, idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Most people say that the ATR is slightly better than the ATE. And as of current, its price is nearly $4, truly worth considering.


----------



## Rainmaker91

gobin said:


> Ok, got it now, I'm overthinking it again.
> 
> Just bought KZ ZS3 for $6.4 the other day, still processing....It could well be my Christmas present, idk
> 
> Most people say that the ATR is slightly better than the ATE. And as of current, its price is nearly $4, truly worth considering.




I'll check them out during the weekend, although there are a couple of other IEMs that I really want that I suspect might come on sale in local electronic stores. So I'll have to see if my budget allows for it


----------



## Akmola Lola

after quite long period of time, TK Maple is still my fav daily driver {) and i go for TK12 for a serious personal listening moment.


----------



## jcjwebster

Just in case anyone is interested, Soundsoul S-018 are $5.99 on Amazon right now.


----------



## DBaldock9

gobin said:


> You guys have any recommendation for absolute best isolation and affordable earphones?
> 
> I know Etymotic is the king of isolation, but it's also a king interm of price. Plus, As far as I know, They're extremely fragail (on their homepage reviews and on amazon).
> 
> ...


 
 I've found that the **** 4in1 Earphones are small, solidly made from metal, and (with the correct sized tip) they make a good isolating seal in my ears.  They also have MMCX connectors, so replacing cables is easy.
  
 Their sound is a bit more V-shaped than the Tennmak Pro - Midrange is lower, so the sound-stage image seems slightly further away.
  
 They can be purchased for less than $30.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-2016-New-****-VT66-Dual-Driver-Hifi-3-5MM-gold-plated-In-Ear-Earphones-Deep/32719499368.html
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## glyko

I just got the pair of KZ ATRs I ordered on 11.11 and I'm quite impressed. So impressed that I want to try and replace my current daily driver, the RHA M750 with a pair of Chinese IEMs. 
 Can the headphones mentioned above, like the TK Maple or the **** 4in1 compete with the 750s?


----------



## Rainmaker91

I'm not sure I love black Friday or hate it... I have been so close on pulling the trigger on several IEMs the past 12 hours, just to stop myself in the "checkout" reminding myself that I have all I need for quite a while.

Anyway, I do want to try the new Xiaomi hybrids (3 drivers). They are currently on sale at gearbest for 27$ if anyone is interested.


----------



## chompchomps

rainmaker91 said:


> I'm not sure I love black Friday or hate it... I have been so close on pulling the trigger on several IEMs the past 12 hours, just to stop myself in the "checkout" reminding myself that I have all I need for quite a while.
> 
> Anyway, I do want to try the new Xiaomi hybrids (3 drivers). They are currently on sale at gearbest for 27$ if anyone is interested.


 
  
 Im currently facing the same problem. thinking of the Tennmark pro's, KZ ZST with upgrade cable or something else


----------



## chompchomps

does the xiaomi hybrids work with iphone?


----------



## glyko

So, what are the best deals this Black Friday?


----------



## ngoshawk

glyko said:


> So, what are the best deals this Black Friday?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/823654/black-friday-sale-2016-the-list/0_30

Cheers.


----------



## glyko

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, these are mostly more expensive, "mainstream" headphones. Anyone know what the best deals on sub 100 buck Chinese IEMs are today?


----------



## Griffith

glyko said:


> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately, these are mostly more expensive, "mainstream" headphones. Anyone know what the best deals on sub 100 buck Chinese IEMs are today?


 
  
 Most of KZ's line is highly regarded, particularly the KZ  ATE, KZ ATR (a lot of people considered them the most balanced of the lineup and an improvement over the ATE), KZ ED9, KZ ZST (these are also highly regarded as some of the best ones in the lineup) and KZ ZS3.
  
 You also have the Tenmak Pro, Tenmak Piano, the **** UE, **** 4in1, Ve Monk+ (these are earbuds but they are still highly regarded, particularly for their low price).
  
 There are many others, but these are the ones I've read the most about and am most interested in. I own the KZ ATE and can confirm that their fidelity is very good.


----------



## glyko

griffith said:


> Most of KZ's line is highly regarded, particularly the KZ  ATE, KZ ATR (a lot of people considered them the most balanced of the lineup and an improvement over the ATE), KZ ED9, KZ ZST (these are also highly regarded as some of the best ones in the lineup) and KZ ZS3.
> 
> You also have the Tenmak Pro, Tenmak Piano, the **** UE, **** 4in1, Ve Monk+ (these are earbuds but they are still highly regarded, particularly for their low price).
> 
> There are many others, but these are the ones I've read the most about and am most interested in. I own the KZ ATE and can confirm that their fidelity is very good.


 
 I have a pair of KZ ATRs myself, they are what first got me interested in Chinese IEMs. Looking for something a bit more premium now. 
  
 The four options that have piqued my interest are the...
  

KZ ZST
**** 4in1
**** UE
Tennmak Pro
  
 Which one of these would you guys recommed?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Griffith

glyko said:


> I have a pair of KZ ATRs myself, they are what first got me interested in Chinese IEMs. Looking for something a bit more premium now.
> 
> The four options that have piqued my interest are the...
> 
> ...




I think all of those have considerably different sound signatures. It's hard to just recommend any without some understanding of what you like to listen to.


----------



## glyko

Ok, I so I assume they're all too close to each other to make a blanket statement about which pair sounds the best.
  
 I like to listen to a lot of different music so I don't know how helpful this will be: Pop (the Chainsmokers, Katy Perry), more "synthpoppy"stuff (Purity ring), Hip Hop/Rap (Kanye, G-Easy, bunch of German rap), rock (Red Hot Chili Peppers) and a bit of metal (mostly Sabaton). It seems I need some sort of all-rounder...
  
 I'm also interested in how big they are and how well they fit compared to the KZ ATR. The ATRs are nice but a bit bulky and my right ear starts to hurt after wearing them for a while.


----------



## Griffith

glyko said:


> Ok, I so I assume they're all too close to each other to make a blanket statement about which pair sounds the best.
> 
> I like to listen to a lot of different music so I don't know how helpful this will be: Pop (the Chainsmokers, Katy Perry), more "synthpoppy"stuff (Purity ring), Hip Hop/Rap (Kanye, G-Easy, bunch of German rap), rock (Red Hot Chili Peppers) and a bit of metal (mostly Sabaton). It seems I need some sort of all-rounder...
> 
> I'm also interested in how big they are and how well they fit compared to the KZ ATR. The ATRs are nice but a bit bulky and my right ear starts to hurt after wearing them for a while.


 
  
 In terms of fit I think the Tenmak Pro would be the best out of the over-the-ear type IEMs. The **** 4in1 would probably fit well with the proper tips but they are a bit heavy.
  
 In terms of sound, I know the **** 4in1 lack a bit of overall bass and have been reported to have sibilance in the highs, going by this review: https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=****&id=4in1
  
 The **** UE are balanced but the bass is not very imposing which may make some of the genres you listen to seem a bit cold: http://www.head-fi.org/products/****-ues/reviews/16035
  
 The Tennmak Pro are one of the best regarded IEM on this site. This doesn't mean they're better than the other options you mentioned, but they are popular due to a combination of their price, their fit (they are significantly smaller than other comparable IEMs) and their sound quality and features. Here's a review by a head-fi member that has had experience with many chinese IEM earphones: http://www.head-fi.org/products/tennmak-pro-dual-dynamic-driver-professional-in-ear-sport-detach-earphone-headphones-with-microphone-remote-black/reviews/16601
  
 The KZ ZST are considered by some the best earphones in KZ's line but there aren't as many full reviews for them as there are for some of their other models. Personally I read enough good opinions about them from people that appreciated other KZ headphones I own to purchase them but you should keep in mind that the cable that comes with the ZST is, according to some measurements pretty bad, and the silver upgraded one you can buy (with angled connectors), improves the sound significantly and can be bought for around $8. If you consider the ZST, just be sure to factor that into your budget.
  
 If you are interested in the ZST the very colorful version of them came down in price very recently (it was nearly twice the price a few days ago). I ordered mine from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-KZ-ZST-BA-DD-In-Ear-Earphone-Hybrid-Headset-HIFI-Bass-Noise-Cancelling-Earbuds-With/32760612759.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.SzVeLn
  
 And this is the cable you should buy should you intend to get the ZST. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-ZST-Cable-2pin-0-75-mm-2-6M-Upgraded-Silver-Plated-Cable-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable/32741252790.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.SzVeLn
  
 I don't think you can go wrong with any of them to be honest, just read each of the reviews impressions and decide. I couldn't decide so I ordered all of them (except the **** 4in1).


----------



## gobin

dbaldock9 said:


> I've found that the **** 4in1 Earphones are small, solidly made from metal, and (with the correct sized tip) they make a good isolating seal in my ears.  They also have MMCX connectors, so replacing cables is easy.
> 
> Their sound is a bit more V-shaped than the Tennmak Pro - Midrange is lower, so the sound-stage image seems slightly further away.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but they looks too bulky for me, I have small ears so I dont think this will fit well.


----------



## DBaldock9

gobin said:


> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that the **** 4in1 Earphones are small, solidly made from metal, and (with the correct sized tip) they make a good isolating seal in my ears.  They also have MMCX connectors, so replacing cables is easy.
> ...




Here's a couple of quick photos of the relative sizes of (top to bottom) - [1.] TingJie R4 (4in1), [2.] **** DT2 IE800 v2, [3.] **** 4in1 (2016), [4.] Tennmak Pro, [5.] Kinera BA05, [6.] Hotfi HM1 (2016), [7.] **** PT15. 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## glyko

griffith said:


> In terms of fit I think the Tenmak Pro would be the best out of the over-the-ear type IEMs. The **** 4in1 would probably fit well with the proper tips but they are a bit heavy.
> 
> In terms of sound, I know the **** 4in1 lack a bit of overall bass and have been reported to have sibilance in the highs, going by this review: https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=****&id=4in1
> 
> ...


 
 Holy smokes, thank you so much for this reply, very insightful I think I'm going to pick up the Tennmak Pro.
  
 Also, I wish you a lot of fun with your headphone collection when they all arrive!


----------



## gobin

dbaldock9 said:


> Here's a couple of quick photos of the relative sizes of (top to bottom) - [1.] TingJie R4 (4in1), [2.] **** DT2 IE800 v2, [3.] **** 4in1 (2016), [4.] Tennmak Pro, [5.] Kinera BA05, [6.] Hotfi HM1 (2016), [7.] **** PT15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Omg, such dedication, thank you very much!
  
 I still think the Pro would fits best for me due to its V-shaped in design. But I'm too afraid of the left/right cable problems that frequently occurs with it. And please don't suggest buying a MMCX cable as a solution because I think that's ridiculous (some customers has been told this by the official sellers on aliexpress).
  
 Other that that, I pretty much settle with the Pro.
  
 Anyway, $6 for the Soundsoul S018, what do you guys think?


----------



## glyko

griffith said:


> In terms of fit I think the Tenmak Pro would be the best out of the over-the-ear type IEMs. The **** 4in1 would probably fit well with the proper tips but they are a bit heavy.
> 
> In terms of sound, I know the **** 4in1 lack a bit of overall bass and have been reported to have sibilance in the highs, going by this review: https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=****&id=4in1
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, hate to bother again but I came across the TK Maple while reading this thread. How do they stack upß


----------



## doggiemom

My Singles Day purchases are beginning to arrive!
  
 Quick OOTB (through Mojo) impressions:
  
*UiiSii HM7  *https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UiiSii-HM7-In-ear-Headphones-Super-Bass-Stereo-Earphone-with-Microphone-Metal-3-5mm-for-iPhone/32659847504.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VeWCfQ
 These are okay.  The bass and mids are respectable, but the highs (e.g. snare drums) sound too tinny........ hurts my ears.  They are lightweight and comfortable, and less than $7.  With several of the KZ models available now in the same price range, I can't recommend these.  They are not a disaster, but there is too much competition in the sub-$10 price range that outperforms these.  (<-------- I can't believe I wrote that...... first world problem alert!)
  
*VJJB K4 *https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brand-VJJB-K4-K4S-DIY-Wood-Earphone-with-MIC-Magic-Bass-Sound-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/32704118673.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VeWCfQ
 The amount of time and expense some of these ChiFi companies spend on packaging is amazing.  For less than $20, these things come in a big box with a 40 page booklet, 6 extra pairs of silicone tips and a carrying pouch.  I am a big fan of Thinksound's wood IEMs because of their comfort and aesthetic appeal, but they are on the pricey side. 
  
 The VJJB K4s are so far looking to be a worthy budget contender.  The sound is slightly V-shaped, but not so much that the vocals sound recessed.  The bass is clear enough to make Leonard Cohen's "You Want it Darker" tingle your spine, but isn't particularly boom-ey.  They come with "memory cotton" tips installed, which were too narrow to make a good seal in my ears.  The "memory cotton" has a lot less memory than the memory foam in Comply tips - if you pinch or roll the foams, they return to their original shapes before you can cram them in your ears.  Normally I use medium tips, but with these I had to use the large.  The small tips are super small...... maybe suitable for a 2 week old, but that's about it. The silicone tips sacrifice some bass for more forward vocals and crisper highs.  I do want to try these with Comply foams.
  
 I'm really happy with the K4s!  These are a great option for wood IEM fans who don't want to spend the $ for Thinksound and don't care about the environment as much.  (That was a joke).


----------



## Griffith

glyko said:


> Ah, hate to bother again but I came across the TK Maple while reading this thread. How do they stack upß


 
  
 I have no idea, I haven't read anything about them, at least nothing that I remember. I've seen their name referred before, that's all I can tell you about them.


----------



## harry501501

glyko said:


> I have a pair of KZ ATRs myself, they are what first got me interested in Chinese IEMs. Looking for something a bit more premium now.
> 
> The four options that have piqued my interest are the...
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you are wanting to replace your M750 none of these would best them for sound to be honest. Might get close, but the RHAs are just a more premium product.
  
 Neither would the TK Maples... they are too smooth. Big sounding, lots of lush bass, but very weak treble. **** 4in1 has lovely resolution, it's a meaty sound but the treble is too sharp... and quite unpleasant even. i only had a limited time with it though and the cable was faulty. the Tennmak Pro is impressive, but it lacks the musicality the M750s have and again are not at the same level.
  
 Recently I've been VERY impressed with the HLSX/Magaosi BK50. It is an all round fantastic sounding IEM. It's balanced, big soundstage in all directions, quite 3d like. It's slightly smooth and with plenty of detail in the mids and highs. Vocals are fwd and natural. Instruments are natural and nicely separated. Sibilance is a slight problem, mainly the S sounds on *certain *songs. It gets better quite quickly though, I use quite a bright sounding DAC so that could come in to it. My DAP is much smoother and the sibilance is MUCH less. either way it doesn't effect listening pleasure. very musical. NOW it looks cheap though, feels cheap. But sound more than makes up for it and I've no fears they'll break... they just don't look nice lol. they do beat the M750 for sound IMO.
  
 A nice cheap set is the VJJB K4S. punches WAY above it's weight and would be a nice addition to any collection.
  
 The ATR which you have is a really nice set. Great sound and I'd probably have recommended that if you didn't already have it. the three I mentioned are better IMO to the ones you've asked about. EDIT : Should add i haven't listened to the **** UE though.


----------



## mochill

Get rha cl750


----------



## Razornova

glyko said:


> I have a pair of KZ ATRs myself, they are what first got me interested in Chinese IEMs. Looking for something a bit more premium now.
> 
> The four options that have piqued my interest are the...
> 
> ...




I have the Tennmak Pros. Sound is great but what really blew me away was the build quality (cables feels extremely high quality) and comfort (one of the best implementations of memory wire)


----------



## polychroma23

xanlamin said:


> I recently stumbled upon the Einear FIX earphone and I got hold of it last week. It's a pretty nice looking earphone, well-built, very comfortable and light. SQ-wise, it is pretty impressive, neutral sounding, good for long listening session.
> AudioBudget did a review recently on the Einear T2 which was highly rated. I believe Einear FIX is the higher-end version of the series. Definitely a gem worth checking out!


 
  
 Ordered 'em through YoyBuy. Why did you sell it even though you said they're impressive tho? Just wondering


----------



## Vidal

glyko said:


> Ok, I so I assume they're all too close to each other to make a blanket statement about which pair sounds the best.
> 
> I like to listen to a lot of different music so I don't know how helpful this will be: Pop (the Chainsmokers, Katy Perry), more "synthpoppy"stuff (Purity ring), Hip Hop/Rap (Kanye, G-Easy, bunch of German rap), rock (Red Hot Chili Peppers) and a bit of metal (mostly Sabaton). It seems I need some sort of all-rounder...
> 
> I'm also interested in how big they are and how well they fit compared to the KZ ATR. The ATRs are nice but a bit bulky and my right ear starts to hurt after wearing them for a while.


 
  
 If you're looking for a good allrounder then the Urbanfun would also be on my list


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> In terms of fit I think the Tenmak Pro would be the best out of the over-the-ear type IEMs. The **** 4in1 would probably fit well with the proper tips but they are a bit heavy.
> 
> In terms of sound, I know the **** 4in1 lack a bit of overall bass and have been reported to have sibilance in the highs, going by this review:


 
  
 The **** 4in1 doesn't have sibilance it's further up the frequency range that gets a bit hot. The **** 4in1 are vastly superior to the ZSTs in fact I'd rate the ZS3 and ATRs higher, to me the ZST is a bit too boomy. The **** are smaller than the ZST but are a lot heavier worn over ear that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## xanlamin

polychroma23 said:


> Ordered 'em through YoyBuy. Why did you sell it even though you said they're impressive tho? Just wondering


 I bought them to try and I already have too many gears


----------



## Griffith

vidal said:


> The **** 4in1 doesn't have sibilance it's further up the frequency range that gets a bit hot. The **** 4in1 are vastly superior to the ZSTs in fact I'd rate the ZS3 and ATRs higher, to me the ZST is a bit too boomy. The **** are smaller than the ZST but are a lot heavier worn over ear that wouldn't be a problem.




I haven't heard the VC Sender 4in1, I went with the review I linked.


----------



## CoiL

**** 4in1 aren`t sibilant, just a bit hot when used with low impedance cable and stock tips + cold sounding source gear. Also, 4in1 do not lack in bass, if anything, they are very very slightly V-shaped. **** 4in1 requires high impedance cable + Spiral Dot tips and neutral/slight warmy source wouldn`t hurt either to make them very good sounding.
 Though, for me they lack  little in soundstage size/openness/airiness, which is somewhat over average.


----------



## Roen

coil said:


> **** 4in1 aren`t sibilant, just a bit hot when used with low impedance cable and stock tips + cold sounding source gear. Also, 4in1 do not lack in bass, if anything, they are very very slightly V-shaped. **** 4in1 requires high impedance cable + Spiral Dot tips and neutral/slight warmy source wouldn`t hurt either to make them very good sounding.
> Though, for me they lack  little in soundstage size/openness/airiness, which is somewhat over average.



Comply tips, oriented the normal way, aren't a bad alternative if you like foam.


----------



## gemmoglock

Looking forward for someone to get their hands on to review the new Fiio F1 and F3.
  
 I only can find Chinese site links so can't really tell much other than it is single DD :/ All the content is in JPG so I can use Google Translate either...
  
 http://fiio.cn/products/68
 http://fiio.cn/products/67


----------



## ChopChop

I posted this question in the info thread but maybe that isnt the right place I was actually looking for this thread but couldnt find it.

I need some help again choosing some new iems up to 30 euros. I already have the xe800, and until yesterday I also had the musicmaker kk ting, but they ended up in the washer and you can guess what happened.

So I am looking for something with good bass to replace them.


----------



## Lurk650

chopchop said:


> I posted this question in the info thread but maybe that isnt the right place I was actually looking for this thread but couldnt find it.
> 
> I need some help again choosing some new iems up to 30 euros. I already have the xe800, and until yesterday I also had the musicmaker kk ting, but they ended up in the washer and you can guess what happened.
> 
> So I am looking for something with good bass to replace them.




Not Chinese but With discount code the Trinity Audio Techne are about $35 USD and ship fast. Red filter gives a ton of bass, Gunmetal is neutral across the board, Purple has high treble and bass that is slightly above gun metal. Very solid IEM. 

I have the Ting and prefer the Techne easily. For me, the Ting is kind of boring. Didn't really do anything special


----------



## Griffith

chopchop said:


> I posted this question in the info thread but maybe that isnt the right place I was actually looking for this thread but couldnt find it.
> 
> I need some help again choosing some new iems up to 30 euros. I already have the xe800, and until yesterday I also had the musicmaker kk ting, but they ended up in the washer and you can guess what happened.
> 
> So I am looking for something with good bass to replace them.


 
  
 You might enjoy some of KZ's earphones, namely ZS3 and ED9. I own the ZS3 myself and they are bassy without being overwhelming. But from the review I saw of the XE800 by user Pastapipo I'm not sure if what you're looking for is a bass heavy earphone so I'd recommend you try out KZ ATR or KZ ATE, the Tennmak Pro or the **** UE or 4in1.


----------



## ChopChop

lurk650 said:


> Not Chinese but With discount code the Trinity Audio Techne are about $35 USD and ship fast. Red filter gives a ton of bass, Gunmetal is neutral across the board, Purple has high treble and bass that is slightly above gun metal. Very solid IEM.
> 
> I have the Ting and prefer the Techne easily. For me, the Ting is kind of boring. Didn't really do anything special




And where could I get it ? The oficial website says it is unnavailable


----------



## ChopChop

griffith said:


> You might enjoy some of KZ's earphones, namely ZS3 and ED9. I own the ZS3 myself and they are bassy without being overwhelming. But from the review I saw of the XE800 by user Pastapipo I'm not sure if what you're looking for is a bass heavy earphone so I'd recommend you try out KZ ATR or KZ ATE, the Tennmak Pro or the **** UE or 4in1.




I had the kk ting because I wanted something with a little more bass than the xe800, so I dont mind if the iem is a little bass heavy since I will use it mostly for eletronic music, I use the xe800 for other musics.


----------



## Griffith

chopchop said:


> I had the kk ting because I wanted something with a little more bass than the xe800, so I dont mind if the iem is a little bass heavy since I will use it mostly for eletronic music, I use the xe800 for other musics.


 
  
 In that case, from the headphones I currently own I think the ZS3 would be a good choice, their bass really shines with electronic tracks. I love listening to Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex soundtracks with them, though mind you, it's not what I'd consider a basshead earphone, they are bassy but still have a relatively neutralish signature.


----------



## ChopChop

griffith said:


> In that case, from the headphones I currently own I think the ZS3 would be a good choice, their bass really shines with electronic tracks. I love listening to Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex soundtracks with them, though mind you, it's not what I'd consider a basshead earphone, they are bassy but still have a relatively neutralish signature.




Thats awesome, definitely an option I will consifer since I watched both ghost in the shell movies last week and immediatly downloaded the soundtrack.


----------



## Griffith

chopchop said:


> Thats awesome, definitely an option I will consifer since I watched both ghost in the shell movies last week and immediatly downloaded the soundtrack.


 
  
 I recommend you try out "Torkia" from the Ghost in the Shell STAND ALONE COMPLEX O.S.T.3 by Yoko Kanno with them. They really shine with the ZS3.


----------



## To.M

griffith said:


> You might enjoy some of KZ's earphones, namely ZS3 and ED9. I own the ZS3 myself and they are bassy without being overwhelming. But from the review I saw of the XE800 by user Pastapipo I'm not sure if what you're looking for is a bass heavy earphone so I'd recommend you try out KZ ATR or KZ ATE, the Tennmak Pro or the **** UE or 4in1.




I have ATE but I wouldn't call them bassy, my Tennmak Piano have much deeper bass and of great quality (with overall bright signature)


----------



## CoiL

ATE can be mixed bag because ATE lineup has at least 4 different iterations. That`s why trhere are many opposing impressions on them.


----------



## ozkan

coil said:


> ATE can be mixed bag because ATE lineup has at least 4 different iterations. That`s why trhere are many opposing impressions on them.


 

5 indeed. 




I've replaced the cable with Monk+ and they are amazing now.  

Would definitely recommend if you have any Monk lying around. No more sticky and ugly cable. Of course it sounds clearer and more precise.


----------



## Lurk650

chopchop said:


> And where could I get it ? The oficial website says it is unnavailable



Well that sucks. Must have run out. Just got mine the other day. 



ozkan said:


> 5 indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be awesome if I knew what I was doing. I don't listen to the Monk Plus much


----------



## dale147

Has anyone seen my questions before? No one replied on it though. I don't use any earphones right now since my pistons 3 died. I'm really really confused on vjjb k4s, tennmak pro and xiaomi piston 3 pro? I thin the 3 pro is relatively new. Should I wait for the zst pro as well? Do they have any sound difference with the original zst?


----------



## Razornova

gobin said:


> Omg, such dedication, thank you very much!
> 
> I still think the Pro would fits best for me due to its V-shaped in design. But I'm too afraid of the left/right cable problems that frequently occurs with it. And please don't suggest buying a MMCX cable as a solution because I think that's ridiculous (some customers has been told this by the official sellers on aliexpress).
> 
> ...



Left/right cable problems?


----------



## chompchomps

ozkan said:


> 5 indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Did you follow any tutorial to replace the cables? Which cable did you use?


----------



## gobin

razornova said:


> Left/right cable problems?


 
 Some buyers reported either the left or the right cable is loosely connected with the earphone unit, which results in frequent lost of signal whenever users touch that defected side.
  
 There's a youtube video about that (watch?v=07OcHe046cM). I recall to have seen others people talk about this in another thread that I can't remember right now so I can't link you that.
  
 Additionally, you can go to Tennmak Pro product page on Aliexpress, select 3,2 star reviews to see similar description of the same problems.


----------



## chompchomps

i am actually quite hesitant to get the pros due to this reason.


----------



## toddy0191

chompchomps said:


> i am actually quite hesitant to get the pros due to this reason.




If you get a problem, they'll sort it for you although disconnecting it and reconnecting it fixed it for me and others.


----------



## pashhtk27

Can anybody do a quick comparison of TK Maples with Tennmak Pros, like if they are sonically similar? I have pros on order, but was wondering what the maples could offer. I have collected quite a few analytical/neutral earphones and was looking for some warm and bassy ones.


----------



## Griffith

Does anyone have any experience with MMCX upgrade cables from Aliexpress? I want to get one but would rather purchase one that has been tried/tested before. They would be for a pair of Tennmak Pro and **** UE.


----------



## peter123

griffith said:


> Does anyone have any experience with MMCX upgrade cables from Aliexpress? I want to get one but would rather purchase one that has been tried/tested before. They would be for a pair of Tennmak Pro and **** UE.


 
 I'm one of the people who normally doesn't hear any sonic differences in cables so my suggestion would be the LZ A3 upgrade cable due to its excellent build quality and very soft and flexible material.


----------



## Griffith

peter123 said:


> I'm one of the people who normally doesn't hear any sonic differences in cables so my suggestion would be the LZ A3 upgrade cable due to its excellent build quality and very soft and flexible material.


 
  
 Yeah I was referring more to actual build quality than sonic differences. I'm also not one to pay too much credit to cables, but some IEM I ordered recently are shipped with very poor quality cables. Thanks for the tip anyway, I'll add those to my cart.


----------



## Lurk650

pashhtk27 said:


> Can anybody do a quick comparison of TK Maples with Tennmak Pros, like if they are sonically similar? I have pros on order, but was wondering what the maples could offer. I have collected quite a few analytical/neutral earphones and was looking for some warm and bassy ones.




Maples are going to have less clarity/detail but a deeper sub bass. I loved the Maples but sent them to another member in a package with something else and unfortunately that package was lost in the mail with no tracking

The Pros I used an MMCX from another IEM and I also did the bass port mod which helped to cut down mid bass. I gave them to my gf to use with her Penon BT cable. I'm now using TA Techne as my IEM in that price range


----------



## DBaldock9

griffith said:


> Does anyone have any experience with MMCX upgrade cables from Aliexpress? I want to get one but would rather purchase one that has been tried/tested before. They would be for a pair of Tennmak Pro and **** UE.




I've purchased a few of these cables, because they have a switch which allows them to control either iPhones or Android phones. Search AliExpress for "With Mic Remote Volume Earphone DIY Cable For Shure se215 se315 se425 se535 Se846 LN004900*". 

Take Care, 
David Baldock 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vidal

I received the Xiaomi Pro HD (Triple Driver, dual dynamic and BA) today, I think there will be some positive impressions of these earphones in due course. A marked improvement on the previous hybrid model IMO.


----------



## Griffith

vidal said:


> I received the Xiaomi Pro HD (Triple Driver, dual dynamic and BA) today, I think there will be some positive impressions of these earphones in due course. A marked improvement on the previous hybrid model IMO.


 
  
 Glad to hear that, to be honest I wasn't a big fan of them. They had a decent amount of clarity but they made some vocals and some specific types of instruments seem artificial and "tin-y".


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> Glad to hear that, to be honest I wasn't a big fan of them. They had a decent amount of clarity but they made some vocals and some specific types of instruments seem artificial and "tin-y".


 
  
 Early days yet but I'm not getting that so far, not using the standard eartips though as they didn't seal correctly in my ears.


----------



## ChopChop

lurk650 said:


> Well that sucks. Must have run out. Just got mine the other day.


 
 Would you recommend any other ? 
 Right now I have my eyes on the kz zs3, vjjv k4s and the tennmak piano mentioned by @To.M


----------



## Lurk650

chopchop said:


> Would you recommend any other ?
> Right now I have my eyes on the kz zs3, vjjv k4s and the tennmak piano mentioned by @To.M




The Pros are solid, esp after the bass port mod. K4 were good but I found the male vocals to be a bit too thick for my liking


----------



## Griffith

lurk650 said:


> The Pros are solid, esp after the bass port mod. K4 were good but I found the male vocals to be a bit too thick for my liking


 
  
 Could you point me towards the Tennmak Pro's bass port mod?


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> Glad to hear that, to be honest I wasn't a big fan of them. They had a decent amount of clarity but they made some vocals and some specific types of instruments seem artificial and "tin-y".


 
  
 Listened to a (quite) few more tracks and I have to say that's a very different impression from mine. To my ears these are a warm sounding earphone with plenty of mid and sub bass, they still have plenty of treble but no hints of sibilance or harshness.


----------



## Griffith

vidal said:


> Listened to a (quite) few more tracks and I have to say that's a very different impression from mine. To my ears these are a warm sounding earphone with plenty of mid and sub bass, they still have plenty of treble but no hints of sibilance or harshness.


 
  
 I'm slightly confused, are you referring to the new Hybrid Pros or to the Xiaomi Hybrid? I was talking about the Xiaomi Hybrid. These: http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_261864.html?wid=21


----------



## Vidal

Ah, that'll explain why we are so far apart on our impressions.
  
 It's the brand new Xiaomi Pro HDs - the dual dynamic with balanced armature that I'm listening to. The original Hybrids I didn't really rate.


----------



## SuperMAG

vidal, please state your ootb impressions, how is the soundstage, imaging and treble in these. Are they better then current chinese top dogs like 4in1, cellos, ur TY iem, Moni and musicmakers etc. any iem you have can a share a brief comparison if you have time, thanks.


----------



## Griffith

vidal said:


> Ah, that'll explain why we are so far apart on our impressions.
> 
> It's the brand new Xiaomi Pro HDs - the dual dynamic with balanced armature that I'm listening to. The original Hybrids I didn't really rate.


 
  
 Yeah regardless of whether or not you like the first Xiaomi Hybrids I wouldn't characterize them as warm sounding at all.


----------



## doggiemom

I got these Ivery IV-7s today from Ali.  They crack me up, it looks like a blue tapeworm is coming out of my ear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also got the Tennmak Crazy Cellos.  Great soundstage and dynamic range, but a tad bright on the treble for my ears....... will this change with burn in?  I'm using the standard grey tips, will have to play around with the other types in the package.


----------



## DBaldock9

I know this is the "Best Sub-100$ CHINESE Brands EARPHONES Thread", but I've got a slightly Off Topic question - 
  
 Do any of y'all have, and use, any Headphones or Earphones that are priced in the $100 - $200 range?  Which are the best you've heard that have a more neutral / analytical response, rather than a "V" or "U" shaped curve?
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## toddy0191

doggiemom said:


> I got these Ivery IV-7s today from Ali.  They crack me up, it looks like a blue tapeworm is coming out of my ear.  :atsmile:
> 
> Also got the Tennmak Crazy Cellos.  Great soundstage and dynamic range, but a tad bright on the treble for my ears....... will this change with burn in?  I'm using the standard grey tips, will have to play around with the other types in the package.




Try biflange tips if you have some. If not, then use the foams that came with it.


----------



## dale147

I just got my tennmak pro's this day. The right wire is kind of loose but not loose enough to detach from the earphones itself. I must say this is the best earphones i've had. Should I buy the other silver cable as well? The comply tips that come with it is superb as well.


----------



## peter123

dbaldock9 said:


> I know this is the "Best Sub-100$ CHINESE Brands EARPHONES Thread", but I've got a slightly Off Topic question -
> 
> Do any of y'all have, and use, any Headphones or Earphones that are priced in the $100 - $200 range?  Which are the best you've heard that have a more neutral / analytical response, rather than a "V" or "U" shaped curve?
> 
> ...


 
 Are you looking for headphones, IEM's or earbuds?


----------



## Griffith

dbaldock9 said:


> I know this is the "Best Sub-100$ CHINESE Brands EARPHONES Thread", but I've got a slightly Off Topic question -
> 
> Do any of y'all have, and use, any Headphones or Earphones that are priced in the $100 - $200 range?  Which are the best you've heard that have a more neutral / analytical response, rather than a "V" or "U" shaped curve?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You might want to look into the thread for references of the LZ A4, sometimes referred to as A4. Those are the $100-$200 range earphone I've seen referred most often in this thread.


----------



## toddy0191

Asked tennmak about the senzer and he replied saying that it has different cable and driver but the shell may be the same.


----------



## toddy0191

dale147 said:


> I just got my tennmak pro's this day. The right wire is kind of loose but not loose enough to detach from the earphones itself. I must say this is the best earphones i've had. Should I buy the other silver cable as well? The comply tips that come with it is superb as well.




If you like the Pros you'll love the Cellos as they improve upon the pros whilst having a similar signature.


----------



## Razornova

gobin said:


> Some buyers reported either the left or the right cable is loosely connected with the earphone unit, which results in frequent lost of signal whenever users touch that defected side.
> 
> There's a youtube video about that (watch?v=07OcHe046cM). I recall to have seen others people talk about this in another thread that I can't remember right now so I can't link you that.
> 
> Additionally, you can go to Tennmak Pro product page on Aliexpress, select 3,2 star reviews to see similar description of the same problems.



Guess I'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## dale147

toddy0191 said:


> If you like the Pros you'll love the Cellos as they improve upon the pros whilst having a similar signature.it


 
 here in the philippines only the tennmak banjo and the pros are on sale. Are the cellos in the same price range as the pros? I've bought mine for estimated 30 dollars and that's on sale already haha. I went with the pros because of the good reviews here on head fi and amazon as well.


----------



## To.M

On Ali Cellos are for 49.23usd now, I am still not sure if they are worth this money? 

What I don't like about them is their lack of a detachable cable.


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> Are you looking for headphones, IEM's or earbuds?


 
 Well, I've got my older Beyerdynamic DT-831 Sealed-back Headphones (250Ω), and I expect that a set of good, neutral / analytical Open-back Headphones will cost more than $200 - so I guess this request is mostly about IEM's or Earbuds.
  


griffith said:


> You might want to look into the thread for references of the LZ A4, sometimes referred to as A4. Those are the $100-$200 range earphone I've seen referred most often in this thread.


 
 I had noticed the LZ A4 models on AliExpress, and was wondering about them.
  
  
 Other than my DT-831's (which I bought On-Sale at Mars Music, in 2000-2001), the only "expensive" units I have are these IEM's which I ordered recently, when they were $167 -  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Custom-Hybrid-Drive-2DD-With-2BA-30017-Earphone-Dynamic-Earplug-HIFI-Monitor-DIY-Headsets/32743510406.html  I like them, and they sound good, but maybe not 2x - 8x better than the cheaper units I've purchased.  They're also fairly large, and aren't quite as comfortable as some of the other units.
  
 The ones that have most pleasantly surprised me (especially for the $15 price), are the **** PT15 (32Ω) Earbuds - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-****-PT15-Earburd-Graphite-bush-Dynamic-Driver-In-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Earplhone-With-MMCX-Interface/32756183154.html  While they don't provide as much of a noise-blocking seal, they have plenty of Bass, and their sound-stage & imaging are great.  I wear them with an over-the-ear MMCX cable, which is more comfortable and secure for me.
  
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## peter123

dbaldock9 said:


> Well, I've got my older Beyerdynamic DT-831 Sealed-back Headphones (250Ω), and I expect that a set of good, neutral / analytical Open-back Headphones will cost more than $200 - so I guess this request is mostly about IEM's or Earbuds.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> David Baldock




These days you can get both the AKG K7XX and Sennheiser HD6XX for $200 but they may not be neutral enough. 

For earbuds the VE Zen is really good. 

As for IEM's it depends of what you mean by neutral if you mean balanced there's both full and smooth ones as well as brighter offerings being well balanced. 

Under $100 the Moni One (brighter) and Havi B3 Pro1 (slightly warm) are both well balanced offerings that punches way above their price. 

In the $100-200 range the Blue Ever Blue Model 1200EX is really good being somewhere in between bright and warm, the LZ A4 would probably be the best ones you can get under $200 today imo and they can be tuned to be fairly neutral sounding if one prefer.


----------



## chompchomps

dale147 said:


> here in the philippines only the tennmak banjo and the pros are on sale. Are the cellos in the same price range as the pros? I've bought mine for estimated 30 dollars and that's on sale already haha. I went with the pros because of the good reviews here on head fi and amazon as well.


 
  
 The pro's are 19 with a 2 dollar store voucher, the cellos are 47.99 with the same 2 dollar voucher. All from tennmark aliexpress store. 
 Heres a link to the cellos:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Crazy-Cello-Hi-Res-In-Ear-Loseless-Metal-Earphone-High-Quality-Ensurance/1183804_32755873753.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.6WEf97


----------



## eteina

doggiemom said:


> I got these Ivery IV-7s today from Ali.  They crack me up, it looks like a blue tapeworm is coming out of my ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you have a link on Ali? I cannot find it


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> These days you can get both the AKG K7XX and Sennheiser HD6XX for $200 but they may not be neutral enough.
> 
> For earbuds the VE Zen is really good.
> 
> ...


 

 Just poked around on AliExpress, and found that the VE Zen, Standard Edition, with the 2.5mm Balanced cable, is $158.  But, of course, I like the looks of the Black Edition, and it's $358.  Yikes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It appears that the very tunable LZ A4 is ~$193.  These are probably the ones I'll try next, when I pull the trigger on another ~$200 purchase.
  
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## mochill

dbaldock9 said:


> peter123 said:
> 
> 
> > These days you can get both the AKG K7XX and Sennheiser HD6XX for $200 but they may not be neutral enough.
> ...


VE duke


----------



## doggiemom

eteina said:


> Do you have a link on Ali? I cannot find it


 

 Here is the link I bought from, but no longer available:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/IV-7-Hi-Fi-Stereo-In-Ear-Mobile-Phone-Earphone-With-Microphone-For-iPhone-6-plug/32703514450.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.yg5i81
  
 I can't find them in stock anywhere else.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too bad, they are wild-looking and don't sound bad for under $7.


----------



## dale147

chompchomps said:


> The pro's are 19 with a 2 dollar store voucher, the cellos are 47.99 with the same 2 dollar voucher. All from tennmark aliexpress store.
> Heres a link to the cellos:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Tennmak-Crazy-Cello-Hi-Res-In-Ear-Loseless-Metal-Earphone-High-Quality-Ensurance/1183804_32755873753.html?spm=2114.8147860.0.0.6WEf97


 
 Thanks for the link. Can you explain to me the procedure on how to order in these online websites? Also do i need to pay in dollars or the local currency equivalent of the price of the item? Amazon, aliexpress and the others have so many collections however i really don't know how to order.


----------



## chompchomps

dale147 said:


> Thanks for the link. Can you explain to me the procedure on how to order in these online websites? Also do i need to pay in dollars or the local currency equivalent of the price of the item? Amazon, aliexpress and the others have so many collections however i really don't know how to order.


 
  
 Which country do you reside in? Do you have Paypal? 
  
 Generally, its paid in USD, and depending on the mode of payment, they usually convert to your local currency via their internal conversion rate.


----------



## dale147

chompchomps said:


> Which country do you reside in? Do you have Paypal?
> 
> Generally, its paid in USD, and depending on the mode of payment, they usually convert to your local currency via their internal conversion rate.


 
 I'm from the philippines. No i don't have paypal. Is paypal the only option to buy items from their store?


----------



## gemmoglock

Those that haven't gotten it! The ATR with mic is on Gearbest flash sale now at 4+ USD. 
  
 EDIT: I have removed the link in compliance with the practice here. Want to clarify I genuinely believe they are good but it is your choice to research and decide if it fits your needs 
  
 Will be a good point of comparison as well as a cheap, mic-enabled backup. Not sure if it will arrive in time for Christmas gifts but still a good buy haha!


----------



## chompchomps

dale147 said:


> I'm from the philippines. No i don't have paypal. Is paypal the only option to buy items from their store?


 
  
 you can pay via visa too.


----------



## To.M

http://activities.aliexpress.com/adcms/help-aliexpress-com/payment_methods.php


----------



## hoerlurar

gemmoglock said:


> Those that haven't gotten it! The ATR with mic is on GearBest flash sale now at 4+ USD
> 
> Will be a good point of comparison as well as a cheap, mic-enabled backup. Not sure if it will arrive in time for Christmas gifts but still a good buy haha!


 
  
 stop sharing affiliate links! i deleted the affiliate ending of the link you shared in this quote.
 I'm on head-fi to talk headphones, and i don't want to be suspicious if someone really thinks a pair is good, or if they just want to hype a product so they can share aff links.


----------



## B9Scrambler

hoerlurar said:


> *stop sharing affiliate links! i *deleted the affiliate ending of the link you shared in this quote.
> I'm on head-fi to talk headphones, and i don't want to be suspicious if someone really thinks a pair is good, or if they just want to hype a product so they can share aff links.


 
  
 Plus, it's against forum rules is it not?


----------



## hoerlurar

yes, but i already linked to the forum rules last time i told gemmoglock to stop using affiliate links...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

hoerlurar said:


> yes, but i already linked to the forum rules last time i told gemmoglock to stop using affiliate links...




Really annoying part is this time they're trying to disguise the fact it's an affiliate link by using text to cover up the link. 

On topic, I really hope my Tennmak Pro's come in soon as I'd love to test them out, as I'll be using them to look into whether or not I'm going to go for somewhat higher end IEM's or not. Other items I ordered during 11.11 have started coming in, so I'm hopeful the wait won't be much longer.


----------



## ChopChop

I have decided, I will order a pair of kz zs3 and since they are so cheap at gearbest I am still left with a bit of money.
So what should I try for around 13 euros ? Ensear t2,tennmak dulcimer ? Any other ?


----------



## Griffith

chopchop said:


> I have decided, I will order a pair of kz zs3 and since they are so cheap at gearbest I am still left with a bit of money.
> So what should I try for around 13 euros ? Ensear t2,tennmak dulcimer ? Any other ?


 
  
 These Somic V4 are not as popular as the KZ earphones but they are very well regarded by a head-fier who has tried many chinese IEMs: http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351816.html  Here's the review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-arrival-somic-v4-double-moving-coil-in-ear-earphones/reviews/16609
  
 If you want some very unique and fun sounding earphones the KZ ZS1 are regarded as some of the most curious in KZ's line. The interest they sparked in some head-fiers whose opinion I hold in high regard was enough to get me to order some: http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_273867.html
  
 And if you decide to grab the KZ ZS1, since both it and the ZS3 are what I'd consider warmish bassy earphones then perhaps you'd like to have a more analytical earphone for when you want to appreciate a song's greater details. If that is the case then I suggest the KZ ATR: http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_432000.html
  
 Those are my suggestions from Gearbest's lineup of earphones.


----------



## DBaldock9

whitewulfe said:


> Really annoying part is this time they're trying to disguise the fact it's an affiliate link by using text to cover up the link.
> 
> On topic, I really hope my Tennmak Pro's come in soon as I'd love to test them out, as I'll be using them to look into whether or not I'm going to go for somewhat higher end IEM's or not. Other items I ordered during 11.11 have started coming in, so I'm hopeful the wait won't be much longer.


 

 I'm sitting here listening to the Tennmak Pro's, while streaming "Trad Folk - Jigs & Reels" from Spotify to my Onkyo DP-X1, and they really do sound good.  Their sound is slightly forward, due to the Mid-Bass / Mid-Range level being higher than models that are more "V-shaped".  To me, they have plenty of Bass, and the Highs, while being smooth & clear, may not be quite as extended as some of the balanced-armature units.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## ChopChop

griffith said:


> These Somic V4 are not as popular as the KZ earphones but they are very well regarded by a head-fier who has tried many chinese IEMs: http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351816.html  Here's the review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/new-arrival-somic-v4-double-moving-coil-in-ear-earphones/reviews/16609
> 
> If you want some very unique and fun sounding earphones the KZ ZS1 are regarded as some of the most curious in KZ's line. The interest they sparked in some head-fiers whose opinion I hold in high regard was enough to get me to order some: http://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_273867.html
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions, I also accept suggestions from aliexpress if anyone has any.


----------



## Griffith

chopchop said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I also accept suggestions from aliexpress if anyone has any.


 
  
 Tennmak Pro are a relatively safe bet, quite popular among the community: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-with-4-drivers-inside-Vs/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.a2mRBN 
  
 I ordered a pair of **** UE a few weeks ago they're also fairly well regarded: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-new-para-UE-para-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Earphone-for-phone-Bass-Headset-With/2661118_32756149611.html
  
 Some members on this thread prefer the **** 4in1: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/****-4in1-earphone-and-heandphone-balanced-armatre-In-Ear-Earphone-With-MMCX-Interface-HIFI-Earbuds-Headset/2661118_32767843331.html
  
 Or these **** PT15: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-****-PT15-In-Ear-Earphone-Earburd-Graphene-Dynamic-Driver-Unit-HIFI-Earphone-Flat-head-Earplug/32756141676.html?spm=2114.30010308.3.1.BdoaEP&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_9999_10061_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10033_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_426_10073_10097_10100_10096_10052_10050_424_10051-9999,searchweb201603_2&btsid=04352de8-a165-43cd-a56b-0e4640029ac7


----------



## gemmoglock

hoerlurar said:


> stop sharing affiliate links! i deleted the affiliate ending of the link you shared in this quote.
> I'm on head-fi to talk headphones, and i don't want to be suspicious if someone really thinks a pair is good, or if they just want to hype a product so they can share aff links.


 
 I am not very sure how I am not talking headphones, and from my review in my signature it is clear I think it is good. Furthermore, it is quite clear to any forum member there is no hype train going on the KZ models. If that's the case mentioning VE Monks on Massdrop would be a cardinal sin.
  
 However to avoid people being suspicious in the future, I will not post links so don't worry  Links have been removed, thanks @hoerlurar, @B9Scrambler and @WhiteWulfe for pointing out! I did notice the quotes from you guys seem to have the link still up so maybe you can edit those?


----------



## gemmoglock

griffith said:


> Tennmak Pro are a relatively safe bet, quite popular among the community: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-with-4-drivers-inside-Vs/32624020655.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.a2mRBN
> 
> I ordered a pair of **** UE a few weeks ago they're also fairly well regarded: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2016-new-para-UE-para-Around-Ear-Earphone-HIFI-Monitor-Earphone-for-phone-Bass-Headset-With/2661118_32756149611.html
> 
> ...


 
 My friends have pretty good impressions about Tennmak Pro, but the sound issues with buggy MMCX connectors may be a deal-breaker for some!
  
 I hope someone tries the new Fiio F1 and F3 as they fit within the budget


----------



## WhiteWulfe

dbaldock9 said:


> I'm sitting here listening to the Tennmak Pro's, while streaming "Trad Folk - Jigs & Reels" from Spotify to my Onkyo DP-X1, and they really do sound good.  Their sound is slightly forward, due to the Mid-Bass / Mid-Range level being higher than models that are more "V-shaped".  To me, they have plenty of Bass, and the Highs, while being smooth & clear, may not be quite as extended as some of the balanced-armature units.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


 
  
 Well, here's hoping they show up soon then, and doubly so because I'm curious as to what $42 CAD (purchased it with the extra/upgrade cable) gets one compared to the $6.92 (KZ ATR) to $12 CAD (KZ ZS3's) price range. ^_^  Don't quite know if I'd wind up testing them out on that playlist as such instruments aren't always my cup of coffee, but I'm hoping it won't be too too hard to find an IEM I not only like, but one that agrees with me too ^_^


----------



## gobin

So now I've ordered both the KZ ZS3 and Tennmak Pro for Christmas' presents (yay me!). I just can't pass the $19 deal on the Pro.
  
 I hope to see some impressive sound stage and isolation from the Pro, and not to have issues with cable connection...


----------



## gemmoglock

whitewulfe said:


> Well, here's hoping they show up soon then, and doubly so because I'm curious as to what $42 CAD (purchased it with the extra/upgrade cable) gets one compared to the $6.92 (KZ ATR) to $12 CAD (KZ ZS3's) price range. ^_^  Don't quite know if I'd wind up testing them out on that playlist as such instruments aren't always my cup of coffee, but I'm hoping it won't be too too hard to find an IEM I not only like, but one that agrees with me too ^_^


 
  


gobin said:


> So now I've ordered both the KZ ZS3 and Tennmak Pro for Christmas' presents (yay me!). I just can't pass the $19 deal on the Pro.
> 
> I hope to see some impressive sound stage and isolation from the Pro, and not to have issues with cable connection...


 
  
 Guys keep us posted on KZ vs Tennmak Pro!
  
 If anyone has connection fixes other than deoxit, or a cheap place to get deoxit please share


----------



## chompchomps

Did the price of the pros just increase? damn its $24 now


----------



## B9Scrambler

chompchomps said:


> Did the price of the pros just increase? damn its $24 now


 
  
 Must be prepping for a "sale". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I kid, I kid)


----------



## gobin

b9scrambler said:


> Must be prepping for a "sale".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Could be true though, winter sale, maybe?


----------



## chompchomps

well 12.12 is just right round the corner i guess gonna hold off the order till then and see


----------



## Tonx

My comparison - **** DT2+,**** PT15,LZ-A2s,Vyrus
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/820747/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems/3660#post_13052728


----------



## thanderbird

Friends unfortunately had a very bad experience with NiceHCK Audio Store.

I made a purchase of a 4in1 and tips.
When the dt2 + and the pt15 were released, I agreed with the seller that 4in1 would return to it. He agreed.

It turns out that at the time of returning the money he did not remember anymore, and the conversation is recorded in the history of the order.

I had to open a dispute. The ALI closed the dispute in favor of the seller, and the products are coming back to him (post code indicates that the items are returning to China).

Due to my complaint, my account on aliexpress was CANCELED.

I was left without my 25 dollars and my buyer's history was lost in ALI.

After the dispute was over, I talked to the dealer, explained everything, but the sellers did not know anything.

I talked to the store several times, but they just said that the money is not with them. Say the value is with the ALI.

They just made me an idiot.


----------



## thanderbird

I believe it is important that headfiers be aware that this situation is not repeated.

It is absurd the seller to combine something conoaco and then to say that he does not know anything.

It's only 25 dollars, but even if it was 0.10 cents, the money is mine, I fought to get it.


----------



## thugangel123

I had an awful experience with HCK. I got remax 600m and they were clearly used and repackaged like those iphones they do in china using the plastic machines. There was dust on the eartips and even a spider crawled out of the box. To make it all worse the in ears had really bad channel imbalance and I kept providing them video after video every time getting, the response from the store that the issue is not visible. 

 I just gave up after that.


----------



## Akmola Lola

thanderbird said:


> Friends unfortunately had a very bad experience with NiceHCK Audio Store.
> 
> I made a purchase of a 4in1 and tips.
> When the dt2 + and the pt15 were released, I agreed with the seller that 4in1 would return to it. He agreed.
> ...


 
  
  


thugangel123 said:


> I had an awful experience with HCK. I got remax 600m and they were clearly used and repackaged like those iphones they do in china using the plastic machines. There was dust on the eartips and even a spider crawled out of the box. To make it all worse the in ears had really bad channel imbalance and I kept providing them video after video every time getting, the response from the store that the issue is not visible.
> 
> I just gave up after that.


 
  
 i feel for you guys, i had similar case with AliExpress.. where my order upon reaching my country, the parcel appeared to have been tampered with (unsealed / not resealed).. so my local post informed me they will send it back to origin.. when i contacted seller, he did not responded at 1st (seller is banned here).. so i logged issue in AE, but damn that was one of the most frustrating experience, as :
 i. you cannot deal directly with the customer service, you need to post everything on the website (which has various limitations such as cannot upload PDF file for evidence etc)
 ii. They responded after a fixed period of time, and you need to respond within a fixed period of time, so if you are required to respond within 14 days, although you uploaded your evidence within 1 day, you still need to wait.
 iii. communication problem, i think most of the customer service are using translator software, ive been explaining and providing evidence but they will say " it is not seller fault it is custom fault" "please provide evidence from custom - when i uploaded the email from custom they say - please provide evidence again"
  
 But lucky for me upon reaching a stalemate and thinking i'd lose my 90 dollars for xduoox3 that never reach me, the seller contacted me back and said he'll refund me once he get back the parcel.
  
 but dealing with AE customer service is a real pain.


----------



## notamethlab

I think I remember reading this in old chifi thread, basically AE customer service is trash. In order to get them to bend you have to get your credit card company involved. Explain your situation and most of the time they will side with you.


----------



## Lurk650

thugangel123 said:


> I had an awful experience with HCK. I got remax 600m and they were clearly used and repackaged like those iphones they do in china using the plastic machines. There was dust on the eartips and even a spider crawled out of the box. To make it all worse the in ears had really bad channel imbalance and I kept providing them video after video every time getting, the response from the store that the issue is not visible.
> 
> 
> I just gave up after that.




Oh hell no lol. I hate spiders. I would have burned them immediately. 

I only deal with one seller and he can't be mentioned here anymore. Never did me wrong, handles returns easily and gives discounts to repeat customers.


----------



## toddy0191

lurk650 said:


> Oh hell no lol. I hate spiders. I would have burned them immediately.




For how many hours?


----------



## Lurk650

toddy0191 said:


> For how many hours?




Haha! That makes me think of an ad I just saw on the Headfi FB public group. It was for an app to burn in headphones and it said "just search 'burn headphone'"


----------



## thanderbird

akmola lola said:


> i feel for you guys, i had similar case with AliExpress.. where my order upon reaching my country, the parcel appeared to have been tampered with (unsealed / not resealed).. so my local post informed me they will send it back to origin.. when i contacted seller, he did not responded at 1st (seller is banned here).. so i logged issue in AE, but damn that was one of the most frustrating experience, as :
> i. you cannot deal directly with the customer service, you need to post everything on the website (which has various limitations such as cannot upload PDF file for evidence etc)
> ii. They responded after a fixed period of time, and you need to respond within a fixed period of time, so if you are required to respond within 14 days, although you uploaded your evidence within 1 day, you still need to wait.
> iii. communication problem, i think most of the customer service are using translator software, ive been explaining and providing evidence but they will say " it is not seller fault it is custom fault" "please provide evidence from custom - when i uploaded the email from custom they say - please provide evidence again"
> ...


 
 As I said in the other group, I've been reading other buyer reviews and there are several complaints about the HCK store:
  
 - They are advertising products without having them in stock.
 - There is a delay in sending the products.
 - The store passes postcode that do not exist, just to not extrapolate the time of sending the AE.
 - Sellers do not read the history of order messages, you have to explain everything.
  
 Some forum users may find bad what I am writing, but I am saying these things because people are warned of the problems they may encounter with vendors, shops, independent of the store.
  
 We are daily bombarded by links in the forum. See any problem with that? no way.
  
 But users need to know the pros and cons when they go to buy from seller.
  
 We are a community, so it is not fair to share the positive and negative side of our experiences.
  
 tks


----------



## DBaldock9

During the 3 months since the end of August, I've placed orders for 50 Line Items (some items were for quantities of more than 1), from 30 different AliExpress stores - including from some of controversial / banned stores.  (I didn't know they were controversial / banned until recently... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 The only issue I've had so far, is that the Postal Service lost the first Shanling M1 that I ordered.  Beteran HIFI Audio Store sent me a message, telling me that the shipment was lost, and shipped a replacement to me.
  
  
 Now, on the topic of "Best Sub-100$ CHINESE Brands EARPHONES" -
  
 I just received a set of ZhiYin Z2000 (Gray w/MMCX) earphones.
 They came in a zipper case, with a really nice, thin, soft cable which has shrink-tubing forming ear hooks, and 10 sets of ear-tips (4 different styles).  Quite a good deal, for $21.
 With the white double-tips making a good seal, the Bass is quite deep & strong; the Mids are smooth, but seem a bit recessed compared to the Bass & Highs; and the Highs are bright & clear, but not sibilant.  It is a "V-shaped" sound, but not too extreme.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Viber

Just found this:
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_366431.html?wid=21
  
 13.5 mm drivers? 
 Is that the biggest ones found on "value" Earphones?


----------



## dilidani

I had the wooden Awei, it had good SQ for 3 or 4 bucks, but it had a really uncomfortable fit. So I would say, worth a shot.


----------



## Viber

dilidani said:


> I had the wooden Awei, it had good SQ for 3 or 4 bucks, but it had a really uncomfortable fit. So I would say, worth a shot.


 
  
 i know the Q3/Q "series" are kinda meh, but let me tell you something, my ES900i is still here after 2 years (knock on wood!) and after EQ and foam tips i found them to be the best earphones I've tried. The bass and size of the sound is really big, i suspect it's because of the 11.5 mm driver in it. 
 My Rock Zircon broke and i have more fun with ES900 now.
  
 I wonder what they can do with a 13.5 mm driver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i don't care about the sound out of the box, all cheapo IEMs suck out of the box, i care about their capabilities after EQ.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe i'll order them after i'll acquire some more gearbest points...


----------



## dilidani

Wow, amazing! Well, the s980i looks more fancy haha..  Only downside is L-shaped connector. :|


----------



## Viber

dilidani said:


> Wow, amazing! Well, the s980i looks more fancy haha..  Only downside is L-shaped connector. :|


 
  
 lol, just noticed your avatar! my first love is Trance, just listened to the Aweis yesterday with trance music and thought "these fit so well together, that big club bass....it's destiny that i got those" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
  
 Hope the Plextones (which are on the way) can give me that buzz too. Almost bought ZS3 but ordered ATR instead.


----------



## dilidani

Plextone X41 is not the iem to j.zz in your pants from luscious vocal trance tracks haha..  They are meant for big room house, trap, hiphop, everything with subbass. They have pretty dope bass, and OK mids and highs. They save your hearing, no spiky V-shape while commuting, no sparkly-bright signature, nothing spectacular really besides the bass, BUT, all in all really decent. For 5 bucks... just cant be beaten for me. Recently listening to w&w podcast, huge variety of styles, low bitrate files, but quite forgiving. 
 For trance, I'd say TTPod T1E. It has enough bass and soooo niiiiice mids and treble. Makes vocal trance shine. But my pair had channel imbalance from the beginning, so shame on me...  BUT waiting for my tennmak pro. Someone here told me they can be a worty successor.


----------



## Viber

dilidani said:


> Plextone X41 is not the iem to j.zz in your pants from luscious vocal trance tracks haha..  They are meant for big room house, trap, hiphop, everything with subbass. They have pretty dope bass, and OK mids and highs. They save your hearing, no spiky V-shape while commuting, no sparkly-bright signature, nothing spectacular really besides the bass, BUT, all in all really decent. For 5 bucks... just cant be beaten for me. Recently listening to w&w podcast, huge variety of styles, low bitrate files, but quite forgiving.
> For trance, I'd say TTPod T1E. It has enough bass and soooo niiiiice mids and treble. Makes vocal trance shine. But my pair had channel imbalance from the beginning, so shame on me...  BUT waiting for my tennmak pro. Someone here told me they can be a worty successor.


 
  
 Haha, i take it you haven't read my T1E review yet:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ttpod-t1-e-high-definition-dual-dynamic-professional-in-ear-earphone/reviews/14092
  
 I'll see what i can do with the Plextones with my manual EQ, maybe it'll look pretty with some makeup on


----------



## dilidani

Well, maybe your unit was defective, these chinese companies arent the best buddies with the guy called Quality Control. With EQ boost and the right tips the TTPod is a cool iem for me. Gave them several hours of burn in. At the plextones, please use wide bore tips. I'm using tennmak/kz whirlwind.


----------



## Akmola Lola

I have MusicMaker TK12 for abt 8 month plus now, i notice the see through cable beyond the Y split has somehow change color.. the below Y split to the jack is still original color.. is it just me? anyone else own the TK12 and face the same?


----------



## Viber

dilidani said:


> Well, maybe your unit was defective, these chinese companies arent the best buddies with the guy called Quality Control. With EQ boost and the right tips the TTPod is a cool iem for me. Gave them several hours of burn in. At the plextones, please use wide bore tips. I'm using tennmak/kz whirlwind.


 
  
 I don't think they were defective because the Bass and Treble was more than OK, the mids were just awful.
 It's like they assigned 1 driver for bass, 1 driver for treble, but they are both incapable of playing mids...maybe it should have been a three-drive IEM.


----------



## notamethlab

akmola lola said:


> I have MusicMaker TK12 for abt 8 month plus now, i notice the see through cable beyond the Y split has somehow change color.. the below Y split to the jack is still original color.. is it just me? anyone else own the TK12 and face the same?



Same here. I think copper cables turn green over time, it's normal.


----------



## Lurk650

akmola lola said:


> I have MusicMaker TK12 for abt 8 month plus now, i notice the see through cable beyond the Y split has somehow change color.. the below Y split to the jack is still original color.. is it just me? anyone else own the TK12 and face the same?




I sold Loomis my TK12 so I could upgrade to the 13 earlier this year, haven't been listening to the 13 much anymore but really missed my red TK12. He was interested in the 13 so I sent him it, he decided to keep the 13 and I get my 12 back. Should be here today actually. Can't wait to get home from work and hear it again. Will check the cable


----------



## Akmola Lola

notamethlab said:


> Same here. I think copper cables turn green over time, it's normal.


 
  
 Thanks for the info man.. my MusicMaker Ting is displaying the same greenish color as well, but no change whatsoever for the sound so no problemos..
  


lurk650 said:


> I sold Loomis my TK12 so I could upgrade to the 13 earlier this year, haven't been listening to the 13 much anymore but really missed my red TK12. He was interested in the 13 so I sent him it, he decided to keep the 13 and I get my 12 back. Should be here today actually. Can't wait to get home from work and hear it again. Will check the cable


 
  
 Good to hear that man.. TK12 rocks haha


----------



## loomisjohnson

i'm relatively new to this obsession so if someone can advise--are there 12.12 sales on the chifi sites? are they comparable to the 11.11 sales?


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm relatively new to this obsession so if someone can advise--are there 12.12 sales on the chifi sites? are they comparable to the 11.11 sales?



Nope, no sales. 11.11 is a Global Shopping Festival in China, representing Singles Day


----------



## DBaldock9

lurk650 said:


> Nope, no sales. 11.11 is a Global Shopping Festival in China, representing Singles Day


 

 Some of the Chinese Online Shops are advertising a 12.12 Sale - but it is a smaller event than the 11.11 Sale.


----------



## chompchomps

you're able to poke around taobao to see if there is. sale is quite minimal though


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> actually, i just got the b3 in a trade this week--i initially thought they were bass-deficient, but after changing to smaller tips got the bass to come out. compared to the bk50, the b3 have less lowend emphasis and subbass texture; the b3 are more of a balanced signature and also much brighter overall. the bass on the bk50, however, doesn't bleed over.


 
  
 Quote:


dbaldock9 said:


> I ordered a set of the BK50's this evening, from AUXSHOP on AliExpress (but just realized I forgot to select an expedited shipping method - so I wait a while...).


 
  
 Guess what was in the mailbox when I got home from work this evening?  Do you give up?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It was the package containing my Magaosi MGS-BK50 earphones.
  
@loomisjohnson - I'm glad I took your suggestion to order the BK50's - these really do sound good, with great resolving power of the details in percussion, across the frequencies.  I've been listening to the FLAC files of several of my Iona (progressive Celtic rock band from the United Kingdom) CDs, which have a variety of drums, hand drums, and percussion instruments, as well as the lovely singing of Joanne Hogg.
  
 The only negative, is that the nozzle offsets pretty much force you to wear these earphones in a hanging-down, rather than my preferred over-the-ear mode.  I guess one option could be to use a L<>R swapping adapter, and then they could be worn over-the-ear, but inserted in the "opposite" ears...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Griffith

General question that is not specifically about earphones but about tips. Has anyone ever received Memory Foam tips for IEMs from an Aliexpress vendor that have a smoothed wax layer on the outside and are slightly sticky?
  
 I asked the seller about it and he said it was a protective layer of wax. But I wasn't expecting them to have something like that to be honest.


----------



## loomisjohnson

dbaldock9 said:


> Guess what was in the mailbox when I got home from work this evening?  Do you give up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 the bk50 are quite exceptional. i recently got a haul of significantly pricier triple drivers (moni, pmva01, tk13)--while they each may be "technically" better in the sense of being more precise, bigger sounding and/or reproducing more detail, i can't say that any of them are more listenable than the bk50--unless you favor a cooler or a more balanced signature, i really can't cite any flaws.


----------



## JediMa70

I've read so many nice and interesting comments, I was going to buy as extra IEM *Xiaomi 3.5mm Hybrid Coil   *24 euros on Amazon, are still a "DEAL" or should I look for something else? I was considering also Tennmak Pro I like the dual drivers feature


----------



## Lurk650

griffith said:


> General question that is not specifically about earphones but about tips. Has anyone ever received Memory Foam tips for IEMs from an Aliexpress vendor that have a smoothed wax layer on the outside and are slightly sticky?
> 
> I asked the seller about it and he said it was a protective layer of wax. But I wasn't expecting them to have something like that to be honest.


. 
Sounds like the equivalent of the wax guard from Comply. Foamies tend to kill treble anyways. Only good for overly bright IEMs


----------



## Griffith

lurk650 said:


> .
> Sounds like the equivalent of the wax guard from Comply. Foamies tend to kill treble anyways. Only good for overly bright IEMs




Thanks, I'm asking because the Comply tips that came with my Brainwavz are entirely foamy.


----------



## dudinacas

Anyone know what the best basshead IEM around the $10 mark is?


----------



## dilidani

dudinacas said:


> Anyone know what the best basshead IEM around the $10 mark is?


 
 If you are under 180cms, I can defo recommend the Rock Zircons. AND, if you dont mind the L-shaped plug.
 My choice would be Plextone x41M, or this iem: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Pure-solid-wood-cavity-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-Earplugs-Headset-Free-Shipping/32644818218.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.smWvNT

 Just received, and wow.. bought at the 11.11 sale for 3 bucks looooool!  They look great, they have a typical V-shape sound and mediocre build quality. If you put shrinktube on them, they gonna last at least 3 months, even if you are rough with them. Thats 6 months for 10 bucks at very worst case scenario. My zircons died at 2 months age kinda, but Im a big guy so I really had problems with its durability, always tearing poor cable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dudinacas said:


> Anyone know what the best basshead IEM around the $10 mark is?


 
  
 Can't go wrong with KZ; ZS1, ZN1 Mini, ED8. The YHC S600 is also dirt cheap and puts out some solid bass for under 5 USD.


----------



## dudinacas

b9scrambler said:


> Can't go wrong with KZ; ZS1, ZN1 Mini, ED8. The YHC S600 is also dirt cheap and puts out some solid bass for under 5 USD.



Great, do you know where to find an ED8?


----------



## dudinacas

dilidani said:


> If you are under 180cms, I can defo recommend the Rock Zircons. AND, if you dont mind the L-shaped plug.
> 
> My choice would be Plextone x41M, or this iem: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Pure-solid-wood-cavity-In-Ear-Earphone-Earbuds-Heavy-Bass-HIFI-Earplugs-Headset-Free-Shipping/32644818218.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.smWvNT
> 
> ...



Sorry for double post but I just saw this. Those recommendations look great, I've heard good things about the Zircons


----------



## Griffith

dudinacas said:


> Anyone know what the best basshead IEM around the $10 mark is?


 
  
 Of the ones I've tested so far, I'd say the KZ ZS3 ($7.89 atm) or the KZ ED9 ($8.59 atm). Gearbest is a well regarded site that a lot of headfiers, including myself have used to purchase products. I'm listening to a KZ ED9 I just received from them right now.
  
 The differences between the KZ ED9 and the ZS3 are: 
  
 * ZS3 has what I think is regarded as a universally-shaped IEM shell and are significantly larger than the ED9 but in my ears are comfortable to use for long sessions, however it's worth noting that they are worn around the ear and some people find the stock cable uncomfortable, though I don't have many issues with it. One of its pluses is that the cable is replaceable whereas the ED9's is not. I don't know how comfortable the ED9 are for long sessions because I literally just started listening with them.
 * ED9 are much smaller, they are open vented at the back and can be worn with the cable going down or around the ear, if you prefer. The cable is non-removable however they come with two nozzles that you can replace to change the signature. The stock nozzle is the bassier one of the two and the second one brings down the bass slightly and gives them a slightly airy V-shaped sound which I didn't like immensely but I will have a look again in the future as it isn't the first time I get this impression with a KZ earphone and I have the feeling that they might improve after being used for a few hours. Updated impressions: the ED9 have stronger bass than the KZ3 and better imaging than the ZS3.
  
 The advantage of the ED9 is that you can use the bass-heavy nozzle and switch to the other one if you want to change sound signature, it can be done in seconds.
  
 The advantage of the ZS3 is that the cable is replaceable and there are better quality cables available for it, official or third-party.
  
 I like both but the ED9 may be a tad bit too bassy for my taste. I appreciate how lively music sounds with them but I have the feeling I'll start getting fatigued soon.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dudinacas said:


> Great, do you know where to find an ED8?


 
  
 I was going to say AiExpress, but there's only one seller and the price is pretty high. Maybe they've been discontinued


----------



## dilidani

ZS3 is nowhere near basshead level. It has bass, but all in all I'm not impressed at all. It doesnt have enough bass and doesnt have enough clarity, at least in one part every iem should excel, while being decent on the other haha.
*Edit: *Just tried foamies on them, received them today as well, t400 copies. Actually they are pretty good on them, but I will never be a fan of foamies. 
 f you need massive bass, zircon/plextone is the way to go. Zircon has tad better clarity maybe, but I just hate it, being NO strain relief at the jack, which is the weakest part of every iem. Not to mention the tricky shape the zircons have, on the go they are a complete hussle with the short cable and tricky shape of the housing. They have to move around just an itsy bitsy in your ear canal and bam, isolation lost, bass lost.
 I'm hyping maybe this plextone stuff, but hey, for five bucks for a bass lover..they are pretty neat. And ALWAYS put shrinktube on the straight connectors. 1 meters of them is half bucks here, sooo..   ultimate value. Im having all of these iems, looking for the best cheapos for edm always. Oh, and this whole thing is subjective, for sure. 
 Art of shrinktubing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nXY6WP6NuU


----------



## dudinacas

b9scrambler said:


> I was going to say AiExpress, but there's only one seller and the price is pretty high. Maybe they've been discontinued



Yeah, a couple of months ago I looked and I only found a couple of sellers. Looks like it has been :/


----------



## Griffith

dilidani said:


> ZS3 is nowhere near basshead level. It has bass, but all in all I'm not impressed at all. It doesnt have enough bass and doesnt have enough clarity, at least in one part every iem should excel, while being decent on the other haha.


 
  
 Like I said, these are the ones I can recommend "Of the ones I've tested so far" and my ZS3 have sufficient clarity. I wouldn't say clarity is what they lack. Perhaps imaging and separation would be one of the negatives I'd point out and to some extent female vocals, but outside of that minor nagging issues about the physical properties I don't have much to point out about them, at least in terms of negatives.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The ZST is pretty damn good. Loving them so far!
  
  
          ​


----------



## hoerlurar

b9scrambler said:


> The ZST is pretty damn good. Loving them so far!


 
 where and when did you order them?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Gearbest, around 11.11. Selling for 12.35 USD right now. They might be cheaper on AliExpress.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/kz-zst-_gear/


----------



## Griffith

b9scrambler said:


> Gearbest, around 11.11. Selling for 12.35 USD right now. They might be cheaper on AliExpress.
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/kz-zst-_gear/


 
  
 They aren't, I just checked. The cheapest I could find was 14 euros. For KZ earphones Gearbest is usually the cheapest store to buy them from.


----------



## chompchomps

heres the link to the 12 Dollar KZ ZST's. Pity they are not the purple version if not it'll have pulled the trigger already!
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_533515.html?wid=21
  
 Anyone with a link to the purple one at a cheap price please share!


----------



## Akmola Lola

chompchomps said:


> heres the link to the 12 Dollar KZ ZST's. Pity they are not the purple version if not it'll have pulled the trigger already!
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_533515.html?wid=21
> 
> Anyone with a link to the purple one at a cheap price please share!


 
 looks interesting, anyone knows how does the ZST compares with TFZ S1?


----------



## Griffith

chompchomps said:


> heres the link to the 12 Dollar KZ ZST's. Pity they are not the purple version if not it'll have pulled the trigger already!
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_533515.html?wid=21
> 
> Anyone with a link to the purple one at a cheap price please share!


 
  
 I managed to snag mine at 13 euros a few weeks ago and I let everyone know on the KZ thread. If you are interested in earphones from that brand I recommend you subscribe to the KZ thread as members will often post opinions/reviews/pictures/impressions and deals they come across: http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread


----------



## Griffith

Double post, please ignore.


----------



## JaiSAn

Without going into details, VSonic GR02 Bass Edition (last checked, on Sale) at the lower pprice range.
 At the other end of the range, VSonic GR07 Classic (newest model).
  
 Don't bother with the other VSonic products.


----------



## chompchomps

griffith said:


> I managed to snag mine at 13 euros a few weeks ago and I let everyone know on the KZ thread. If you are interested in earphones from that brand I recommend you subscribe to the KZ thread as members will often post opinions/reviews/pictures/impressions and deals they come across: http://www.head-fi.org/t/698148/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread




Yup! im actually subbed to that thread currently! Thanks tho!


----------



## Djsenjaya

Best Chinese earphone <$50 was Tennmak Crazy Cello. It's truly hidden gem. Sound fantastic. Very good bass response, mid and treble was very satisfying. Burn in will Polish the sound to a very good sound.


----------



## Vidal

djsenjaya said:


> Best Chinese earphone <$50 was Tennmak Crazy Cello. It's truly hidden gem. Sound fantastic. Very good bass response, mid and treble was very satisfying. Burn in will Polish the sound to a very good sound.


 
  
  
 You can really only say that when you've tried them all under $50.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> You can really only say that when you've tried them all under $50.


 

 Which is impossible...

*Just noticed this comes across somewhat aggressive sounding. Not intended!*


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> Which is impossible...


 
  
 Although according to my wife I'm having a damn good attempt


----------



## peter123

vidal said:


> Although according to my wife I'm having a damn good attempt :rolleyes:




Hey, do we have the same wife


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> Although according to my wife I'm having a damn good attempt :rolleyes:




My wife would argue the same thing :blink:


----------



## headjelly

BTW, can anybody recommend an iem/earbud storage box with individual compartments for 10-12 iems? I am thinking of something like a pill box, but for iems))


----------



## DBaldock9

headjelly said:


> BTW, can anybody recommend an iem/earbud storage box with individual compartments for 10-12 iems? I am thinking of something like a pill box, but for iems))




I purchased a couple of Plano brand 23750 adjustable insert organizers (designed for one of their modular tackle boxes). 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## loomisjohnson

headjelly said:


> BTW, can anybody recommend an iem/earbud storage box with individual compartments for 10-12 iems? I am thinking of something like a pill box, but for iems))


 
 https://www.amazon.com/Sodynee-WBPU12-03-Dislpay-Organizer-Leather/dp/B00SAOY4GY/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1481308537&sr=8-12&keywords=watch+display+box


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Sodynee-WBPU12-03-Dislpay-Organizer-Leather/dp/B00SAOY4GY/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1481308537&sr=8-12&keywords=watch+display+box




Ordered! 


B9Scrambler, which wood headphones are those?


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> Ordered!
> 
> 
> @B9Scrambler, which wood headphones are those?


 
  
 The ThinkSound On2. Hoping to have my review up before the end of the month. I absolutely love them. 
  
  
          ​


----------



## dudinacas

Anyone know of the best budget (below $35 USD) DAP? I'm looking to pair it with some Piston 3s and the KZ ATR.


----------



## Lurk650

b9scrambler said:


> The ThinkSound On2. Hoping to have my review up before the end of the month. I absolutely love them.
> 
> [rule]
> 
> ...




Thought it was them! I've been wanting to hear them.


----------



## Griffith

dudinacas said:


> Anyone know of the best budget (below $35 USD) DAP? I'm looking to pair it with some Piston 3s and the KZ ATR.


 
  
 I can't think of any that are recommended below $35. The closest I can think of are the Colorfly C3 and the Xduoo X2.


----------



## peter123

dudinacas said:


> Anyone know of the best budget (below $35 USD) DAP? I'm looking to pair it with some Piston 3s and the KZ ATR.




Best is subjective but check out the Benjie S5. 

If you don't need a screen the Walnut V2 get a lot of praise but I haven't heard it myself yet.


----------



## dudinacas

griffith said:


> I can't think of any that are recommended below $35. The closest I can think of are the Colorfly C3 and the Xduoo X2.


 
 Ah, alright then. The Xduoo X2 looks great and I've heard a lot of good things about it but they're a bit out of my price range. Thanks!
  


peter123 said:


> Best is subjective but check out the Benjie S5.
> 
> If you don't need a screen the Walnut V2 get a lot of praise but I haven't heard it myself yet.


 
 I was looking at the S5 earlier, looks really good and cheap! Thanks!


----------



## Griffith

For anyone interested in the recently released Xiaomi Hybrid Pro there's currently a Flash Sale for them on Gearbest that brought down their price quite significantly (near half their cost a few days ago): http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html?wid=21


----------



## hoerlurar

griffith said:


> For anyone interested in the recently released Xiaomi Hybrid Pro there's currently a Flash Sale for them on Gearbest that brought down their price quite significantly (near half their cost a few days ago): http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html?wid=21


 
 i see $25.99, they have cost $24.99-$26.99 the last couple of weeks, or am i missing something?


----------



## wastan

dudinacas said:


> Anyone know of the best budget (below $35 USD) DAP? I'm looking to pair it with some Piston 3s and the KZ ATR.




I can recommend the Benjie k9 and the AGPtEK B03.


----------



## To.M

Benjie S5 , K9 has a bit confusing firmware. It pairs up well with my ATE.


----------



## dudinacas

wastan said:


> I can recommend the Benjie k9 and the AGPtEK B03.


 
 The B03 has Bluetooth, right?
  


to.m said:


> Benjie S5 , K9 has a bit confusing firmware. It pairs up well with my ATE.


 
 Yeah, I was looking at the S5 earlier, if it works well with the ATE then it looks like I'll be getting it. What are the differences between the K9 and the S5?


----------



## Razornova

dudinacas said:


> The B03 has Bluetooth, right?
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at the S5 earlier, if it works well with the ATE then it looks like I'll be getting it. What are the differences between the K9 and the S5?




My S5 is paired with Tennmak Pros. No complaints so far.


----------



## wastan

dudinacas said:


> The B03 has Bluetooth, right?
> 
> Yeah, I was looking at the S5 earlier, if it works well with the ATE then it looks like I'll be getting it. What are the differences between the K9 and the S5?




No Bluetooth in the B03 which is basically an export version of the Ruizu A02 with better controls. The k9 compared to the s5 has a larger color screen and a useless speaker. Both of these sound nice. Battery life on both are excellent.


----------



## dudinacas

wastan said:


> No Bluetooth in the B03 which is basically an export version of the Ruizu A02 with better controls. The k9 compared to the s5 has a larger color screen and a useless speaker. Both of these sound nice. Battery life on both are excellent.


 

 Ah, I was thinking of the Ruizu X06. I think I'll go for the Benjie S5 because it looks nicer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thank you!


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> For anyone interested in the recently released Xiaomi Hybrid Pro there's currently a Flash Sale for them on Gearbest that brought down their price quite significantly (near half their cost a few days ago): http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_566702.html?wid=21


 
  
 They've been at that price or very near it since they were launched I'm afraid.


----------



## Vidal

to.m said:


> Benjie S5 , K9 has a bit confusing firmware. It pairs up well with my ATE.


 
  
  
 S5 is smaller and feels better made.
 S5 has dedicated volume buttons which have a press and hold feature to advance the track
 S5 screen is monochrome but bright
  
 K9 has a colour screen which is OK in terms of resolution but not great
 K9 becomes a little slow when using a 64Gb SD card (not sure about S5 only used 32Gb with that)
 K9 has a button configuration that is infuriating, it's almost as though the software was designed for a different player and ported across 
  
 Both have good sound but unless you need a screen with lots of information I'd stick with the S5.


----------



## wastan

vidal said:


> S5 is smaller and feels better made.
> S5 has dedicated volume buttons which have a press and hold feature to advance the track
> S5 screen is monochrome but bright
> 
> ...




This is pretty right on the K9 except I haven't found the controls to be that awkward (i don't doubt the dedicated buttons on the s5 are more convenient though). I picked it over the s5 due to price and screen size.


----------



## rubick

I will recommend the S5 over the K9. 
 S5 wins hand down on SQ for me over the K9.
 K9 is now my burn-in machine.


----------



## Sulbh

rubick said:


> I will recommend the S5 over the K9.
> S5 wins hand down on SQ for me over the K9.
> K9 is now my burn-in machine.


 

 Can you please elaborate why s5 wins over k9?


----------



## To.M

From my perspective: s5 has a better build quality, higher ease of use (I can use it at night with my eyes close due to its functional buttons)


----------



## Sulbh

to.m said:


> From my perspective: s5 has a better build quality, higher ease of use (I can use it at night with my eyes close due to its functional buttons)


 

 What about sound?Is it way better than k9?


----------



## To.M

I said nothing about SQ S5 vs K9 because I have only S5 but I can assure you S5 sounds flipping good! There is even a user here who has some expensive players but he prefers S5.


----------



## wastan

rubick said:


> I will recommend the S5 over the K9.
> S5 wins hand down on SQ for me over the K9.
> K9 is now my burn-in machine.


 what differences in sq are you noticing?


----------



## Sulbh

to.m said:


> I said nothing about SQ S5 vs K9 because I have only S5 but I can assure you S5 sounds flipping good! There is even a user here who has some expensive players but he prefers S5.



Can you compare it to some others players or smartphones you have?


----------



## notamethlab

sulbh said:


> Can you please elaborate why s5 wins over k9?




UI is outright bad on the K9 imo. SQ is more or less the same, but the K9 lacks EQ.


----------



## dudinacas

notamethlab said:


> UI is outright bad on the K9 imo. SQ is more or less the same, but the K9 lacks EQ.


 
 No EQ? Definitely going for the S5 then.


----------



## Sulbh

notamethlab said:


> UI is outright bad on the K9 imo. SQ is more or less the same, but the K9 lacks EQ.



I dont use eq anyways.is sound quality exactly the same?


----------



## To.M

EQ in S5 set to JAZZ is reallyyy good.


----------



## notamethlab

sulbh said:


> I dont use eq anyways.is sound quality exactly the same?


 
It all comes down to your preferences, both have good sq, almost equal but, I prefer the S5 although they are very similar.


----------



## j0p3Y

hoerlurar said:


> i see $25.99, they have cost $24.99-$26.99 the last couple of weeks, or am i missing something?


with code *LHXMPR* you get usd 1,00 reduced (wow  )


----------



## doggiemom

j0p3y said:


> with code *LHXMPR* you get usd 1,00 reduced (wow  )


 

 Hey, that's like, 1/5 of a KZ ATR......... pennies count when one is trying to obtain every ChiFi earphone in production.


----------



## rubick

sulbh said:


> Can you please elaborate why s5 wins over k9?




The K9 is warm and muffled to my ears. Let a few of my other friends tried both of them. All of them prefer the S5 too. And a few of them purchased the S5.


----------



## Vidal

notamethlab said:


> UI is outright bad on the K9 imo. SQ is more or less the same, but the K9 lacks EQ.


 
  
  
 Pretty certain the K9 has an EQ, been a while since I had one but sure it's there in the menu with a track playing.


----------



## peter123

rubick said:


> The K9 is warm and muffled to my ears. Let a few of my other friends tried both of them. All of them prefer the S5 too. And a few of them purchased the S5.




This is exactly how I feel about C1 vs S5. 



notamethlab said:


> UI is outright bad on the K9 imo. SQ is more or less the same, but the K9 lacks EQ.




Do you by any chance have the C1 as well? 

Some says K9 and C1 sound pretty much identical while others say K9 and S5 sounds pretty much identical. I've got the C1 and S1 and they do not sound similar, S5 is more enjoyable to me, but unfortunately I've never heard the K9.....


----------



## rubick

peter123 said:


> This is exactly how I feel about C1 vs S5.
> Do you by any chance have the C1 as well?
> 
> Some says K9 and C1 sound pretty much identical while others say K9 and S5 sounds pretty much identical. I've got the C1 and S1 and they do not sound similar, S5 is more enjoyable to me, but unfortunately I've never heard the K9.....


 
 The K9 and S5 definitely does not sound identical.
 I received both around the same time and playing the same song. I much prefer the clarity of S5.
 When transferring songs to their internal memory, S5 have a faster transfer speed too. 
 The only up side of the K9 is the external speaker and color screen.


----------



## Sulbh

peter123 said:


> This is exactly how I feel about C1 vs S5.
> Do you by any chance have the C1 as well?
> 
> Some says K9 and C1 sound pretty much identical while others say K9 and S5 sounds pretty much identical. I've got the C1 and S1 and they do not sound similar, S5 is more enjoyable to me, but unfortunately I've never heard the K9.....


 
 Would you say s5 sounds more natural than c1?Also which of them has better soundstage?


----------



## peter123

rubick said:


> The K9 and S5 definitely does not sound identical.
> I received both around the same time and playing the same song. I much prefer the clarity of S5.
> When transferring songs to their internal memory, S5 have a faster transfer speed too.
> The only up side of the K9 is the external speaker and color screen.



Thanks for sharing your experience. 



sulbh said:


> Would you say s5 sounds more natural than c1?Also which of them has better soundstage?




Yes I would and the S5 definitely have the wider soundstage, it's one of its best features imo. 

To put it like this: the C1 is buried deep in one of my storage boxes while the S5 get used almost every night for in bed listening


----------



## wastan

notamethlab said:


> UI is outright bad on the K9 imo. SQ is more or less the same, but the K9 lacks EQ.




K9 definitely has EQ. Presets and custom options. The OS, compared to other players in the same budget class, is more responsive and quicker to boot, shutdown, etc. The wheel-based buttons work reliably and pretty easily once you're used to the configuration. Dedicated volume buttons would be a plus, but the current method isn't that cumbersome. I would prefer that the volume control moved in smaller increments, but that's one of the costs you don't pay for at this price. The screen cover art display is nice and the menus appear designed for a screen this size (not an awkward port). I'm mostly happy with it as a replacement for my deceased AGPtEK B03; I hope it will be as rugged.


----------



## wastan

rubick said:


> The K9 and S5 definitely does not sound identical.
> I received both around the same time and playing the same song. I much prefer the clarity of S5.
> When transferring songs to their internal memory, S5 have a faster transfer speed too.
> The only up side of the K9 is the external speaker and color screen.




The bigger screen is an advantage. I wish the radio function could be routed through the speaker though. Like most of these players I think it depends on the headphones cable to act as an antenna.


----------



## dudinacas

Just bought the S5, I hope it's as good as you guys say...


----------



## To.M

The guys say: don't worry, you will be hapy!


----------



## JediMa70

Today I got my Tennmak Pro Dual Driver and I must say that are extremely good, specially for Rock music but they are nice also for any kind of music. Very light, very comfortable, thanks again for the good hint


----------



## Akmola Lola

saw the hype for Tenmak Pro, i had Musicmaker TK12, how would Tenmak Pro compare to it?


----------



## notamethlab

akmola lola said:


> saw the hype for Tenmak Pro, i had Musicmaker TK12, how would Tenmak Pro compare to it?



Tk12 has better bass quality and separation, the Pro's bass muddy up the mids a bit. Although I believe the Tennmak Pro is a steal at its price, it is a downgrade to the TK12 imo.


----------



## Akmola Lola

notamethlab said:


> Tk12 has better bass quality and separation, the Pro's bass muddy up the mids a bit. Although I believe the Tennmak Pro is a steal at its price, it is a downgrade to the TK12 imo.


 
  
 i see, i also have TK Maple and TFZ Series 1.. dont want to jump the guns yet as i also enjoying my MusicMaker TW1, since i change the tip to Spinfit, the mid bass starts to shine now, not as much as TK Maple and no where near TK12, but enough to feel the fun, as compared to before it sounded too analytical for my taste.. and TFZ Series 1 is just all muddy with suffocating bass but very engaging.. if i dont have them i might jump the gun with Tenmak Pro though..


----------



## Lurk650

The Pro with the bass port mod is very nice but the TK12 is indeed better. 

I had the Series 1S Live Sound and I returned it, good bass but yes was very heavy and the mids sounded unnaturally forward. Just got the Series 3 the other day, less bass, mids are about the same and highs are rolled off. It's ok but don't care for it much. 

Maples are lost in the mail but when I had them they were one of my favorites, less clarity then the Pros but I'd put them on the same level of enjoyment.


----------



## ChopChop

I have a question about eartips. 
 For some reason my vivo xe800 came with 2 pairs of large eartips and 1 small, the large are too big for me and the small are too small, so I have been using the small ones that came with the musicmaker kk ting that seem to fit perfect, the thing is from what I have read, the eartips that come with the xe800 are the best ones to use with it. I would like to know if there is any place where I can get vivo eartips or if someone could recommend me some good eartips that go well with the xe800.


----------



## basefi

which is better in terms of sound quality & bass the *Rock Zircon* or *VJJB K4S?? *can't decide which one to get


----------



## Vidal

basefi said:


> which is better in terms of sound quality & bass the *Rock Zircon* or *VJJB K4S?? *can't decide which one to get


 
  
 Of the two VJJB K4S is better made and better sounding. For a few dollars more you can get the Tennmak Banjo which I feel is better in terms of bass and sound in general.


----------



## basefi

vidal said:


> Of the two VJJB K4S is better made and better sounding. For a few dollars more you can get the Tennmak Banjo which I feel is better in terms of bass and sound in general.


 
 is the Banjo bassy? i prefer a bassy sound since i listen to bass oriented genres (hip-hop edm, r&b and other sub genres)


----------



## Vidal

Yes, it has a lot of sub-bass so I think it suits those genres.
  
 Just had a quick reminder with the Banjo listening to SBTRKT, feels like I'm having my brain massaged compared to my normal listening pair the Ty Hi-Z G3.


----------



## basefi

vidal said:


> Yes, it has a lot of sub-bass so I think it suits those genres.
> 
> Just had a quick reminder with the Banjo listening to SBTRKT, feels like I'm having my brain massaged compared to my normal listening pair the Ty Hi-Z G3.


 
 Very nice! i'll highly consider your recomendation . i currently own zs3's are the banjo's a setp up from zs3 in terms of bass, sound quality&clarity?


----------



## Vidal

Ah, I didn't realise you had the ZS3 already.
  
 I rate the ZS3 really highly and I don't think they lack bass if I'm honest. They beat the Banjo for clarity, SQ and soundstage. The Banjo has more sub-bass but at the detriment of other sound elements.
  
 If you're not getting enough bass from the ZS3s I'd look at the eartips you're using, if they're not sealing you won't get the thump. Once you got that sorted I'd look at EQing the sound to boost the lower frequencies, you get close to the Banjo in terms of bass without losing the other elements.
  
 I rate the ZS3 in the my top 5 favourites, plus I think they look cool.


----------



## basefi

vidal said:


> Ah, I didn't realise you had the ZS3 already.
> 
> I rate the ZS3 really highly and I don't think they lack bass if I'm honest. They beat the Banjo for clarity, SQ and soundstage. The Banjo has more sub-bass but at the detriment of other sound elements.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah ZS3's have very good bass, then in that case i don't need to upgrade for banjos. i'll try them later and try EQing to get more sub bass.
  
 Out of curiosity what are the other 4 of your favourites? And what IEM's (obviously higher priced) are a step up to ZS3's in terms of bass, clarity, SQ and soundstage?


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Ah, I didn't realise you had the ZS3 already.
> 
> I rate the ZS3 really highly and I don't think they lack bass if I'm honest. They beat the Banjo for clarity, SQ and soundstage. The Banjo has more sub-bass but at the detriment of other sound elements.
> 
> ...


 

 vidal, i'm kinda surprised you rate the zs3 so highly--they are tons of fun but not as refined/detailed as some of your other touts. i do fully concur that they're bassy as hell with the right tips and fit


----------



## Vidal

basefi said:


> Yeah ZS3's have very good bass, then in that case i don't need to upgrade for banjos. i'll try them later and try EQing to get more sub bass.
> 
> Out of curiosity what are the other 4 of your favourites? And what IEM's (obviously higher priced) are a step up to ZS3's in terms of bass, clarity, SQ and soundstage?


 
  
 My current favourites (these change often)
  
 1. Ty Hi-Z G3 - soundstage when combined with my Cozoy DAC
 2. **** 4in1
 3. Urbanfun HiFi
 4. Tingo IE800
 5. ZS3
  


loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, i'm kinda surprised you rate the zs3 so highly--they are tons of fun but not as refined/detailed as some of your other touts. i do fully concur that they're bassy as hell with the right tips and fit


 
  
 I agree but I like them a lot, maybe it's the look/fit but they're one of the few I go back to. Their isolation is great so they're my earphone of choice in the car.


----------



## toddy0191

vidal said:


> My current favourites (these change often)
> 
> 1. Ty Hi-Z G3 - soundstage when combined with my Cozoy DAC
> 2. **** 4in1
> ...




I'm a big fan of the in-car listen although not sure about the legality of it!


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> I'm a big fan of the in-car listen although not sure about the legality of it!


 
  
 I think it's fine, I've had fullsize headphones on whilst sat next to a police car at traffic lights. I did wonder if they say owt but not a peep.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

vidal said:


> I think it's fine, I've had fullsize headphones on whilst sat next to a police car at traffic lights. I did wonder if they say owt but not a peep.


is that not dangerous to listen to music while driving you are not fully aware


----------



## Vidal

thomas de brito said:


> is that not dangerous to listen to music while driving you are not fully aware


 
  
 Car stereos? Deaf drivers? 
  
 I usually keep my eyes open but I could probably be blindfolded and still be more aware of what's going on around me compared to some of the drivers I've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. People texting/facebooking is probably the worst.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

You can get a licensed if you are deaf? And you are not closed in with a car stereo.


----------



## Lurk650

When i was a delivery driver I used to use IEMs bc the stock radio sucked and got boring. My own car I got a nice sound system so no need for them. I don't see the difference between a loud stereo system and earphones, both when loud enough are hard to hear sirens


----------



## Vidal

thomas de brito said:


> You can get a licensed if you are deaf? And you are not closed in with a car stereo.


 
  
 Of course you can get a license if you're deaf. If there was a restriction on hearing and driving then car stereos would be limited in power. The reality is you don't need to hear to drive, think of a motorcyclist with a helmet on, you can't hear much.
  
 In the UK it's perfectly acceptable to use a handsfree whilst driving, that's a far more distracting exercise than passively listening to music.


----------



## Griffith

I just received the **** UE and while I'm still in the honeymoon period these are very pleasant to listen to. There are some characteristics of the sound that make them a bit worse than some other earphones I have, but overall they have a comfortable and light fit, small size and a pleasant sound. I'll post more detailed impressions after using them for a few days.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Of course you can get a license if you're deaf. If there was a restriction on hearing and driving then car stereos would be limited in power. The reality is you don't need to hear to drive, think of a motorcyclist with a helmet on, you can't hear much.
> 
> In the UK it's perfectly acceptable to use a handsfree whilst driving, that's a far more distracting exercise than passively listening to music.


 

 i remeber when i was in london being impressed with how uniformly terrible and outright hostile your drivers were, esp. considering how polite (by us standards) people were when they're not driving


----------



## Griffith

loomisjohnson said:


> i remeber when i was in london being impressed with how uniformly terrible and outright hostile your drivers were, esp. considering how polite (by us standards) people were when they're not driving


 
  
 I think if you drove in London for a few days you'd understand why. I haven't, but having seen various videos of a motorcycle vlogger commuting to work in London I completely understand why.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i remeber when i was in london being impressed with how uniformly terrible and outright hostile your drivers were, esp. considering how polite (by us standards) people were when they're not driving


 
  
 London is a dreadful place to drive and cycle, so overcrowded that everyone is so riled up it's a nightmare. I drove there once in a new car, scared myself stupid and that was late evening when the roads were quieter.


----------



## doggiemom

Since it is Saturday morning, I am trying out all the budget goodies that arrived during the week that I haven't had time to listen to because I was too busy working to pay for them to actually try out my purchases.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (That was a horribly constructed sentence). 
  
 The pleasant surprise of the morning has been the BYZ K53.  These things are bass monsters, similar to the Rock Zircons.  The vents on the top and sides invite modding to tune the amount of bass.  Mids are forward and clear.  Like many bass-heavy IEMs, the treble is the weak spot.  My test track for treble is currently Chvurches "Leave a Trace" because it sounds like nails on a chalkboard when the highs are not done well.  With the K53s the track is listenable but not particularly pleasurable.
  
 These are a good fit for hip-hop and male vocals (think Leonard Cohen).  Plus the gold housing looks really cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I purchased these on Ali for $9.99.  Some seller list them for up to $20.


----------



## Griffith

doggiemom said:


> The pleasant surprise of the morning has been the BYZ K53.  These things are bass monsters, similar to the Rock Zircons.  The vents on the top and sides invite modding to tune the amount of bass.  Mids are forward and clear.  Like many bass-heavy IEMs, the treble is the weak spot.  My test track for treble is currently Chvurches "Leave a Trace" because it sounds like nails on a chalkboard when the highs are not done well.  With the K53s the track is listenable but not particularly pleasurable.


 
  
 I tried your "test track" with the **** UE I received yesterday and they handle those highs perfectly. The highs have a very "poppy" feel to them, they are very quick and brighten up most tracks that make use of similar frequencies. In that way they remind me of my Fostex T50RP Mk3.


----------



## doggiemom

griffith said:


> I tried your "test track" with the **** UE I received yesterday and they handle those highs perfectly. The highs have a very "poppy" feel to them, they are very quick and brighten up most tracks that make use of similar frequencies. In that way they remind me of my Fostex T50RP Mk3.


 

 Hmmmmmm, I don't own any **** products.  I was thinking about the 4 in 1s, but the reviews here have been so mixed that I didn't pull the trigger.  I will add them to my wishlist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love that Chvurches song, but I can't even listen to it in my car........ I drive a company car that is leased, so we are not allowed to modify the horrible speakers.


----------



## Griffith

doggiemom said:


> Hmmmmmm, I don't own any **** products.  I was thinking about the 4 in 1s, but the reviews here have been so mixed that I didn't pull the trigger.  I will add them to my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well of course you can't otherwise it would lose resale value when the company turns it in.
  
 I've also heard mixed things about the **** 4in1 but overall I think they're still considered the best of the **** line. These UE I think have significantly less sub-bass but I don't have any complaints about the mids/highs.


----------



## doggiemom

griffith said:


> Well of course you can't otherwise it would lose resale value when the company turns it in.


 
 I know, but I can dream.........


----------



## Griffith

doggiemom said:


> I know, but I can dream.........


 
  
 Depending on the car you might be able to plug in a radio without losing value, if that's the case, you could just get one with decent sound output and an aux port and just plug some earphones to them.
  
 But on another note I find that spending money on car audio is an inglorious task with fruitless results. Even if you get really nice sound quality inside your car you'll still be restricted by the amount of traffic and other noise sources surrounding you. It's like trying to build a Spa in the middle of a swamp.


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> But on another note I find that spending money on car audio is an inglorious task with fruitless results. Even if you get really nice sound quality inside your car you'll still be restricted by the amount of traffic and other noise sources surrounding you. It's like trying to build a Spa in the middle of a swamp.


 
  
 You can get decent results with the right car and right setup, my current car an MX5 (Miata) is a dead loss though even though it's the folding hardtop version. I've tried every trick in the book to silence it but it's just not designed to be quiet.
  
 Big diesel mercs, Jags and BMWs seem to be the best.


----------



## doggiemom

griffith said:


> Depending on the car you might be able to plug in a radio without losing value, if that's the case, you could just get one with decent sound output and an aux port and just plug some earphones to them.



It is a Ford Escape, so I don't think it is possible. They purchase the version with Sync so that everyone is in compliance with any hands free cell laws. The lease is for 3 years and some of my colleagues put 30-40k miles a year on the cars, so by the time the lease is up the stereo could potentially be the only thing with any resale value.


----------



## gemmoglock

doggiemom said:


> It is a Ford Escape, so I don't think it is possible. They purchase the version with Sync so that everyone is in compliance with any hands free cell laws. The lease is for 3 years and some of my colleagues put 30-40k miles a year on the cars, so by the time the lease is up the stereo could potentially be the only thing with any resale value.


 
 That's tough. Maybe just give up and buy a Creative Sound Blaster Roar or some other speaker and blast that from the backseat of the car


----------



## Griffith

Does anyone know why we can't access the **** UE's product page? It seems to be locked or there's something wrong with it.


----------



## doggiemom

gemmoglock said:


> That's tough. Maybe just give up and buy a Creative Sound Blaster Roar or some other speaker and blast that from the backseat of the car


 
 If you see me, please wave!


----------



## peter123

My thoughts on the Moni One:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/moni-one-hybrid-iem/reviews/17606


----------



## zedbg

Any recommendations for cheap desktop headphone AMP/DAC from aliexpress ?


----------



## dudinacas

zedbg said:


> Any recommendations for cheap desktop headphone AMP/DAC from aliexpress ?


 
 Also, anyone know of a cheap ($<100) portable headphone AMP/DAC or DAC that has battery power and plugs in through a standard headphone jack? I know the Topping NX1 exists but it's getting harder to find on Aliexpress.


----------



## Vidal

dudinacas said:


> Also, anyone know of a cheap ($<100) portable headphone AMP/DAC or DAC that has battery power and plugs in through a standard headphone jack? I know the Topping NX1 exists but it's getting harder to find on Aliexpress.


 
 A DAC has to have a usb connection to get the digital signal, it's just an Amp that will work through a jack socket. The NX1 is OK but picks up noise if you use it with a smartphone.
  
 In terms of smartphone compatible DACs I'd recommend some of the Fiio stuff Q1, E17K and the K1 (non battery) along with the Cozoy Astrapi and Aegis.


----------



## dudinacas

@Vidal, thanks for the clarification! Unfortunately my phone is too old to support USB OTG, looks like I'll have to update my phone first 

Are there any DACs compatible with a DAP or would an amp be fine?


----------



## Rainmaker91

dudinacas said:


> @Vidal, thanks for the clarification! Unfortunately my phone is too old to support USB OTG, looks like I'll have to update my phone first
> 
> Are there any DACs compatible with a DAP or would an amp be fine?




That depends entirely on if you actually like the current sound from your phone or not. Other than that, the CMoy Amps are quite good portable amps. I would also suggest the HiFiMe DACs if you are in the market for that at a later point in time.

There should be a lot of other options out there to, so I suggest you do a bit of digging in the head-fi forums to find some other alternatives. Perhaps you will find a thread that is better suited for your question.


----------



## peter123

dudinacas said:


> @Vidal, thanks for the clarification! Unfortunately my phone is too old to support USB OTG, looks like I'll have to update my phone first
> 
> Are there any DACs compatible with a DAP or would an amp be fine?




Many cheap amplifiers have poor shielding and will make unwanted noise when paired with a phone so make sure to ask some owners of your chosen one before you purchase it.


----------



## dudinacas

rainmaker91 said:


> That depends entirely on if you actually like the current sound from your phone or not. Other than that, the CMoy Amps are quite good portable amps. I would also suggest the HiFiMe DACs if you are in the market for that at a later point in time.
> 
> There should be a lot of other options out there to, so I suggest you do a bit of digging in the head-fi forums to find some other alternatives. Perhaps you will find a thread that is better suited for your question.


 
 My phone is really bad sound-wise, but I'm getting the Benjie S5 DAP. Would an amp suffice?
  


peter123 said:


> Many cheap amplifiers have poor shielding and will make unwanted noise when paired with a phone so make sure to ask some owners of your chosen one before you purchase it.


 
 Okay, thank you, I'll try to research more.


----------



## Rainmaker91

dudinacas said:


> My phone is really bad sound-wise, but I'm getting the Benjie S5 DAP. Would an amp suffice?
> 
> Okay, thank you, I'll try to research more.




Same answer more or less, if you are satisfied with the sound from the device (phone, or DAP) you don't need a DAC. It's also not certain that you would need an amp at all as some devices deliver more than enough power. The simple answer would be to get whatever device you want to play from first and then decide if you need a DAC to improve SQ, an AMP to increase the power or simply a combo of both. I don't want to recommend anything before you actually know what you want/need.


----------



## dale147

Has anyone heard/ reviewed kinera bd05 hybrids? It;s their new arrival in their shop.


----------



## Vidal

dudinacas said:


> @Vidal, thanks for the clarification! Unfortunately my phone is too old to support USB OTG, looks like I'll have to update my phone first
> 
> Are there any DACs compatible with a DAP or would an amp be fine?


 
  
 There are DACs that will work with a DAP but it's more to do with whether a DAP has a digital out. The Benjie S5 is fairly powerful with great sound, I doubt you'll need a DAC/Amp.
  
 Why do you need the extra juice/power do have hard to drive headphones?


----------



## To.M

dale147 said:


> Has anyone heard/ reviewed kinera bd05 hybrids? It;s their new arrival in their shop.




I have been a user of Kinera BD005 for a few days and at least two other headfiers have them,too. I like them a lot, they offer a great soundstage, good detail and separation, as for the lows can go deep but without muddiness while the highs are clear without becoming sibilant and the mids are smooth. The build quality is good, I like the cable, it's sturdy but soft and non-tangible.


----------



## snip3r77

subbbeedddd


----------



## Viber

I'm curious, what are the best ~10$ bluetooth in ears??
 So far i found KZ HDSE and AWEI 9xx series...


----------



## notamethlab

viber said:


> I'm curious, what are the best ~10$ bluetooth in ears??
> So far i found KZ HDSE and AWEI 9xx series...



The ausdom s09 are also pretty good


----------



## snip3r77

viber said:


> I'm curious, what are the best ~10$ bluetooth in ears??
> So far i found KZ HDSE and AWEI 9xx series...




You may check this out

http://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_368033.html

A lot of good reviews at AMZ


----------



## Griffith

viber said:


> I'm curious, what are the best ~10$ bluetooth in ears??
> So far i found KZ HDSE and AWEI 9xx series...




I own the KZ HDSE, they have a nice warm signature with punchy bass, even though it slightly bleeds some details but at an acceptable level. They're very nice for working out but if you want something with a more neutral or analytical signature you may need to spend more money.


----------



## Viber

griffith said:


> I own the KZ HDSE, they have a nice warm signature with punchy bass, even though it slightly bleeds some details but at an acceptable level. They're very nice for working out but if you want something with a more neutral or analytical signature you may need to spend more money.


 
  
 No, i just want something with fun bass and non-shrill/bright mids and i want it to be reliable with good battery time (around 4+ hours).


----------



## Viber

.


----------



## Griffith

I can't guarantee they will be reliable because I've only owned them for around a month but in terms of sound signature I think you will find them enjoyable.


----------



## hoerlurar

snip3r77 said:


> You may check this out
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_368033.html
> 
> A lot of good reviews at AMZ



Yeah, i like them much more than my kz hdse. The kz hdse sounds like cheap bassy earphones to me, compared to the qcy qy19 which sounds clearer


----------



## dale147

to.m said:


> I have been a user of Kinera BD005 for a few days and at least two other headfiers have them,too. I like them a lot, they offer a great soundstage, good detail and separation, as for the lows can go deep but without muddiness while the highs are clear without becoming sibilant and the mids are smooth. The build quality is good, I like the cable, it's sturdy but soft and non-tangible.


 
 How do they perform vs the Tennmak pro? I'm thinking of buying one .


----------



## To.M

Sorry but from Tennmak I have Pianos not Pros, I like them but to my ears BD005 surpasses them in all the sound aspects.


----------



## mehrdadb3

to.m said:


> Sorry but from Tennmak I have Pianos not Pros, I like them but to my ears BD005 surpasses them in all the sound aspects.


 
 u say BD005 better than tennamk piano or pros?
 bd005 sound like crazy cello?


----------



## To.M

I say BD005 is better than my Piano, as for Cello, I don't have that model.


----------



## ChopChop

Which one should I get next ? I am thinking maybe the 4in1 or tennmak pro...
 Already have kz zs3 and vivo xe800, also somic v4 are on the way.


----------



## dudinacas

My Benjie S5 arrived! It's smaller than I expected it to be but that's good, makes it easier to use for running. I don't have any earphones yet to use with it (KZ ATR hasn't shipped yet) but paired with my AKG K92 and flicking it onto the Jazz EQ it sounds far better than my phone. The earbuds that come with it aren't that good and I can't get a good fit with them. Interface is easy to navigate but album and artist formatting isn't great, some of my artists are actually showing up under a name of a collaboration they did. Battery life is great.


----------



## Griffith

So I got a whole bunch of Chinese IEMs in the past few weeks and thought I'd write a one line review for all of them for you guys to have as a reference.
  
 KZ ATE - the first I received and one of my favorites of the bunch. Very balanced sounding, decent soundstage and instrument separation with a sprinkling of bass but can sound a bit dry with some music.
 KZ ZS3 - one of the more comfortable KZ IEMs, these are V-shaped and bassy and comfortable to listen to for long sessions
 KZ ED9 - these come with two filters that significantly change the sound signature. The "bass" or default tip make them sound like a punchier ZS3 with better soundstage and the so-called "balanced" filter makes them sound more balanced but personally I don't appreciate how airy those filters make them sound
 KZ ZS1 - the most unique of the bunch, a bassy earphone that feels like you are listening to a song while being inside the studio that is recording it. They have surprising amount of soundstage and give most of your music a warm blanked of bass that makes music sound a lot more envolving.
 KZ ATR - some head-fi'ers consider these an upgrade to the KZ ATE and I find that very odd. Whereas the ATE sound more neutral/balanced these definitely sound warmer and bassier. The soundstage is tiny compared to the ATE and outside of their shell design and other physical characteristics, they have very little to do with the ATE's sound in my opinion. Still, these are the cheapest of the KZ line and they don't feel lacking or worse than any of the others.
 KZ ZST - A W-shaped wonder. Bright and cheerful, immense soundstage. These add that little extra something that made the KZ ATE felt lacking with some types of music, they are, in my opinion, the best of KZ's lineup. No other KZ IEM will offer as much detail with as clear imaging and as pleasing sound quality as the ZST.
 Sennfer UE - This brand is mostly known on head-fi for their 4in1 model but I decided to pick up this small MMCX connector IEM and it is very pleasant sounding. To my ears the sound is relatively balanced and are extremely comfortable to wear for long sessions but they don't particularly have any single sound characteristic that makes them standout compared to the KZ IEMs which have at least one characteristic I can easily point to. Also, do not confuse these with the Sennfer UEs which are a different model.
 Tennmak Pro - the most comfortable out of this bunch. They are tiny and light and fit and sit inside your ears rather than outside. The sound? Really good. The only "issue" I have with them is that I received them on the same day as the ZST and they share some similarities but ultimately I feel like the ZST are just a bit better in terms of sound quality however, in terms of fit alone and compelling sound quality I have the strong feeling that these will be getting a lot of use out of all the earphones on this list.
  
 If you have any questions about any of these let me know.
  
 I will now list the stores from which I ordered each of these from. I know that it can be a potshot to know which sellers to order from and which offer the best service/reliable service. While I can't guarantee that all of these stores will be that, I can tell you that they worked for me, and I'll point out if they didn't or failed me in some way.
  
 Most of KZ's earphones were ordered from Gearbest.com who often offer the cheapest sales price for these, beating even the official KZ store on aliexpress. I had no major issues with Gearbest but they did suffer from some stock issues during this holiday season and didn't make that clear for people ordering their products. I recommend that if you place an order and don't find it shipping very soon to send them a support message asking when your order will be shipped, with that said though, they ship surprisingly fast and although I ordered some IEMs from various Aliexpress sellers before they shipped my delayed unit, Gearbest's package arrived first. Although they're not perfect, I prefer to order from Gearbest when I can instead of Aliexpress because of the faster shipping times and better customer support.
  
 The Sennfer UE were ordered from NiceHCK Audio Store in Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1825606 I have nothing of note to point out, the earphones were nicely package and even included a small carrying pouch which wasn't mentioned in the product page.
  
 Tennmak Pro were ordered from Tennmak's official store in Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1183804?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.XEzaQM They took a while to ship, I'm guessing due to stock issues but outside of that the package arrived safely in a reasonable amount of time after they shipped.


----------



## mehrdadb3

hi Griffith
 can u compare between tenmmak pro and kinera bd005


----------



## Griffith

mehrdadb3 said:


> hi Griffith
> can u compare between tenmmak pro and kinera bd005




I don't own the Kinera nor intend to order it any time soon because, well... look at how many earphones I recently bought (and there are still 3 more on the way), but if someone would like to sponsor them to me or send a copy to review/compare to others I'd be more than willing to do so.

Also, for the record I intend to review most of the earphones I listed and make an overall comparison between them, it's only a matter of time and organizing them in a way that doesn't make me go mad, which will probably be with a lot of A/B testing, but that will take some time.


----------



## George Lam

Thank you so much for all the detailed information.  Please keep updating the list when you have time.  Also, do you have any experience on Chinese mobile amps?  Please share with us if you do. Many thanks.


----------



## Griffith

george lam said:


> Thank you so much for all the detailed information.  Please keep updating the list when you have time.  Also, do you have any experience on Chinese mobile amps?  Please share with us if you do. Many thanks.


 
  
 I have an old Fiio E7 that doesn't get much use nowadays... there's nothing wrong with it, I just have a desktop device and haven't had much use for my laptop the past couple of years. On my desk I use an Audio GD NFB12 desktop DAC/AMP combo. It's pretty great, lots of ports that allow me to connect everything I want into it, easy to switch between outputs, low/high-gain, ever-so-slightly warmer output than the Fiio can power anything I throw at it including the Fostex T50RP Mk3 which are notorious for requiring a lot of power to drive.
  
 Z, who reviews a lot of audio gear recently reviewed an Audio GD product that looks very similar to the one I own if you are interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gemH2afUKA8
  
 If you only want a portable amp, why not just buy a Fiio one? If I was buying a portable DAC/AMP today I'd buy the Fiio Kunlun E18 http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20
  
 If you only want amplification and don't care for a dac then get the Fiio A5: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/59


----------



## loomisjohnson

santa just delivered the ty hi-z g3 iem, which i ordered on the recommendation of vidal, who also turned me on the the **** dt2 and the urbanfun. ootb impressions very favorable--mucho transparency. will post detailed  impressions anon.


----------



## SuperMAG

Please compare with 4in1 and cellos if u have them.


----------



## rockingthearies

supermag said:


> Please compare with 4in1 and cellos if u have them.



toddy0191 did a comparison before i guess a month ago? On the chinese brand asian thread


----------



## loomisjohnson

supermag said:


> Please compare with 4in1 and cellos if u have them.


 

 i don't have the cello or the 4in1, tho i do have the dt2+ (useta have the dt2) and am waiting on the supposed cello clone, the senzer h1. so far the ty g3 impress with a very large 3d soundstage and across-the-board clarity. the overall signature is balanced--tight articulate midbass, tho not much subbass thump, clean mids and very well extended, slightly bright treble which presents a lot of microdetail. if you're an audiophile purist, you'll really like these--they're close to that neutral reference tuning and are very accurate. now a philistine like me wants a meatier low end, so i prefer the dt2 or even the urbanfun for now, tho i need to listen the g3 more. i did notice that when i cover the vents on the g3, the low end gets massive, but i don't know if that screws up their sonic qualities. i might try putting some blutack over the vents and see if they explode.
 happy new year, y'all


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> i don't have the cello or the 4in1, tho i do have the dt2+ (useta have the dt2) and am waiting on the supposed cello clone, the senzer h1. so far the ty g3 impress with a very large 3d soundstage and across-the-board clarity. the overall signature is balanced--tight articulate midbass, tho not much subbass thump, clean mids and very well extended, slightly bright treble which presents a lot of microdetail. if you're an audiophile purist, you'll really like these--they're close to that neutral reference tuning and are very accurate. now a philistine like me wants a meatier low end, so i prefer the dt2 or even the urbanfun for now, tho i need to listen the g3 more. i did notice that when i cover the vents on the g3, the low end gets massive, but i don't know if that screws up their sonic qualities. i might try putting some blutack over the vents and see if they explode.
> happy new year, y'all




If I still had the Senzer box I'd return it for the BK50. Unfortunately I used it for a gift card present box


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i don't have the cello or the 4in1, tho i do have the dt2+ (useta have the dt2) and am waiting on the supposed cello clone, the senzer h1. so far the ty g3 impress with a very large 3d soundstage and across-the-board clarity. the overall signature is balanced--tight articulate midbass, tho not much subbass thump, clean mids and very well extended, slightly bright treble which presents a lot of microdetail. if you're an audiophile purist, you'll really like these--they're close to that neutral reference tuning and are very accurate. now a philistine like me wants a meatier low end, so i prefer the dt2 or even the urbanfun for now, tho i need to listen the g3 more. i did notice that when i cover the vents on the g3, the low end gets massive, but i don't know if that screws up their sonic qualities. i might try putting some blutack over the vents and see if they explode.
> happy new year, y'all


 
  
 I've found that the eartips can influence the sound a lot, the trade off is between more low end or some of that soundstage. I had some silicone eartips with foam filling that were perfect, but as time went on the foam compressed and some of the seal was lost. Just bought a Comply 'mix' pack and so far the sport one seem to give the best sound. 
  
 To me the sound reminds me of my old AKG Q702's, for me that's a big compliment as I regret getting shut of those. As far as earphones go I think I found my perfect match in terms of sound signature and sound stage.


----------



## Kalsiver

Hello all,
 I stand before choosing earphones, I like music with a lot of sub-bass.  I'm basshead 
 I searched earphones with a lot of sub-bass, separated sounds and wide scene.
 Which of these would you recommend? (or if you know better earphones max 20$)
  
   KZ ZS1
   KZ ZS2
   KZ ZS3
   KZ ZST
   Moxpad X6
  
 (Headphones must be around the ear (Ear Hook) and have a microphone which can be seen on the selection of models)
 Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## To.M

ZST are very good, I love them, yet they are no bass-head level (though the lows are nice)


----------



## doggiemom

I picked these up for $3 at the electronics store today - they sell a lot of surplus stuff. They sound great, and even have a switch to go between mono and stereo. These remind me of the Walkman headphones. Im kickin' it old skool! 
P.S. They are made by Labtec.


----------



## Vidal

kalsiver said:


> Hello all,
> I stand before choosing earphones, I like music with a lot of sub-bass.  I'm basshead
> I searched earphones with a lot of sub-bass, separated sounds and wide scene.
> Which of these would you recommend? (or if you know better earphones max 20$)
> ...


 
  
 I would have said 4in1 without cable and find a cable with memory wire and mic, that would be more than your budget though.


----------



## Griffith

vidal said:


> I would have said 4in1 without cable and find a cable with memory wire and mic, that would be more than your budget though.




Since you seem to be experienced with Semfer could you tell me the advantage or differences between the Semfer UE and the 4in1s?


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> Since you seem to be experienced with Semfer could you tell me the advantage or differences between the Semfer UE and the 4in1s?


 
  
 I haven't heard the UE only the UES, the UE is a single dynamic whilst the 4in1 and UES are hybrids with a single BA driver and a single dynamic driver.
  
 In terms of differences between the UES and 4in1, the 4in1 is a more aggressive sounding earphone with sharp detailed treble and more bass than the UES. The UES has a more balanced presentation.


----------



## chompchomps

The UES is my current daily driver now and i'm currently enjoying it! Not comparing to the 4in1, i found the sound to be warm and bass heavy with clear mids but slightly and clear highs too butd without sibilance and just right for me.
Do you guys feel the same?


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone can compare 100 vs 300 ?
100 Single ended vs 300 SE
100 SE vs 300 Balanced?

Thanks


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I've found that the eartips can influence the sound a lot, the trade off is between more low end or some of that soundstage. I had some silicone eartips with foam filling that were perfect, but as time went on the foam compressed and some of the seal was lost. Just bought a Comply 'mix' pack and so far the sport one seem to give the best sound.
> 
> To me the sound reminds me of my old AKG Q702's, for me that's a big compliment as I regret getting shut of those. As far as earphones go I think I found my perfect match in terms of sound signature and sound stage.


 

 got some more ear time on the ty hiz g3--unmodified they're definitely bass--shy, as if the low end had been eq'd out. i ended up blocking the vents with a little blutak, which significantly enhances the low end and gives 'em some subbass presence, tho there's still not much midbass texture. as such, they sound alot like the vivo xe800--crisp, brightish, very detailed, albeit with a larger stage; possibly a tad fatiguiging. ultimate score still TBD.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> got some more ear time on the ty hiz g3--unmodified they're definitely bass--shy, as if the low end had been eq'd out. i ended up blocking the vents with a little blutak, which significantly enhances the low end and gives 'em some subbass presence, tho there's still not much midbass texture. as such, they sound alot like the vivo xe800--crisp, brightish, very detailed, albeit with a larger stage; possibly a tad fatiguiging. ultimate score still TBD.


 
  
 I never really took to the xe800, but love these, I thought the xe800 had no bass at all. I'll revisit those for a comparison.
  
 With the rounded (comfort) comply there's ample bass for me but I've never been a fan of big bass (ZS3 aside)


----------



## Vidal

Just did a quick back to back with the Vivo and G3s, to my ears the G3s are sharper in the highs and have more bass both sub and mid, I used the same eartips.
  
 The track I used was Until The Levee by Joy Williams.
  
 With that track I feel that there's something missing from the xe800's presentation, mid bass I think. Maybe I've got a duff pair of xe800s or I'm just used to the G3s now.
  
 I'm going to do some back to back listening with other earphones - ZST and Urbanfun


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I never really took to the xe800, but love these, I thought the xe800 had no bass at all. I'll revisit those for a comparison.
> 
> With the rounded (comfort) comply there's ample bass for me but I've never been a fan of big bass (ZS3 aside)


 

 could be fit, tips or delusion, but bass quality of the xe800 and these (vents blocked) is very similar, mostly felt as subbass--midbass has speed but not a lot of quantity or impact. please post your thoughts after you've compared.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> could be fit, tips or delusion, but bass quality of the xe800 and these (vents blocked) is very similar, mostly felt as subbass--midbass has speed but not a lot of quantity or impact. please post your thoughts after you've compared.


 
  
 I picked out some more tracks (Ayo) with natural bass, not electronic bass, the xe800 sound cold and artificial whilst the G3s have plenty of warmth and carry the full bass impact. They're not bass canons like say Banjos but there is bass in the mix.
  
 The eartips I'm using are the large comply rounded so they make the earphones resemble Michael Jackson's afro circa the Jackson 5 days.


----------



## basefi

Any recomendations that has the same sound quality & sound signature with the Xiaomi pistons 2.0 but with a stronger bass??


----------



## limafranco

griffith said:


> KZ ZS1 - the most unique of the bunch, a bassy earphone that feels like you are listening to a song while being inside the studio that is recording it. They have surprising amount of soundstage and give most of your music a warm blanked of bass that makes music sound a lot more envolving.


 
 After this review I'll buy a ZS1. Found a huge price difference between ALIEXPRESS and GEARBEST - I will buy at gearbest/$9,69


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> I picked out some more tracks (Ayo) with natural bass, not electronic bass, the xe800 sound cold and artificial whilst the G3s have plenty of warmth and carry the full bass impact. They're not bass canons like say Banjos but there is bass in the mix.
> 
> The eartips I'm using are the large comply rounded so they make the earphones resemble Michael Jackson's afro circa the Jackson 5 days.


 

 vidal, since you've given me so much valuable advise in the past i'll give you some--never recommend "ayo" to anyone.
 i did listen to the g3 further on bass-forward tracks (sane stuff like jaco and stanley clarke) and they're kinda schizophrenic--at times the bass impact is there and at others it seems to disappear--i'm thinking perhaps slight nuances of fit and tips have a big effect on these. staging and detail remain very impressive


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> vidal, since you've given me so much valuable advise in the past i'll give you some--never recommend "ayo" to anyone.
> i did listen to the g3 further on bass-forward tracks (sane stuff like jaco and stanley clarke) and they're kinda schizophrenic--at times the bass impact is there and at others it seems to disappear--i'm thinking perhaps slight nuances of fit and tips have a big effect on these. staging and detail remain very impressive


 
  
 Are we talking the Nigerian-German singer Ayo, I take it you're not a fan then?  
  
 It was one of her tracks, 'Down on my knees', that I was told to use when setting up my car's subwoofer and I've used it ever since as a reference track. Only like some of her stuff mind not all.
  
 This is the thing that took me ages to sort out with the G3 some listening sessions they seemed flat, then the next they'd come alive. Since swapping to large foams I've always got the sweet spot.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Are we talking the Nigerian-German singer Ayo, I take it you're not a fan then?
> 
> It was one of her tracks, 'Down on my knees', that I was told to use when setting up my car's subwoofer and I've used it ever since as a reference track. Only like some of her stuff mind not all.
> 
> This is the thing that took me ages to sort out with the G3 some listening sessions they seemed flat, then the next they'd come alive. Since swapping to large foams I've always got the sweet spot.


 

 the ayo i heard was some crazed rapper on spotify--i'm sure your ayo is a lovely person and mean her no disrespect


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> the ayo i heard was some crazed rapper on spotify--i'm sure your ayo is a lovely person and mean her no disrespect


 
  
 Ah yes, that's a Chris Brown track called Ayo, just found it and I agree terrible. As far removed from my Ayo as it's possible to get, she's this one: -
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOJsIlAgpE
  
 (added better audio version)


----------



## loomisjohnson

vidal said:


> Ah yes, that's a Chris Brown track called Ayo, just found it and I agree terrible. As far removed from my Ayo as it's possible to get, she's this one: -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOJsIlAgpE
> 
> (added better audio version)


 
 i just got back from a ten hour road trip during which my wife and kid insisted on listening to gangster rap, so i'm a little raw...your ayo is much better...
 in any event, what i think is going on with the g3 is that they're hyper-responsive to impedance/source--i.e. when i played them from my (high powered) desktop rig they sounded very bass-shy and anemic; when i drove 'em with my mobile, they had much more low end oomph and, oddly, enough, seemed louder--very strange


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> i just got back from a ten hour road trip during which my wife and kid insisted on listening to gangster rap, so i'm a little raw...your ayo is much better...
> in any event, what i think is going on with the g3 is that they're hyper-responsive to impedance/source--i.e. when i played them from my (high powered) desktop rig they sounded very bass-shy and anemic; when i drove 'em with my mobile, they had much more low end oomph and, oddly, enough, seemed louder--very strange


 
  
 10 hours of gangster rap, ouch that makes being waterboarded seem like a recreational pastime.
  
 I'll dig out my valve amp tomorrow and see how they play with that, been meaning to give it a run out now I've got good reason to.


----------



## BlendedTwice

So I (think I--drunkenly?) ordered the K's 500 Ohm earbud/phones (aliExpress), has anyone heard/read anything about these!? 
 I was scrolling page by page through the best sub-100 thread here, and well... this seems like less work. 
I've got anywhere from 1 to 12 days before they show up and I get to decide for myself, only I'm hoping to probably sell them (as I didn't mean to buy them) and purchase a bunch of other headphones!


----------



## mochill

A new beast should be coming out in February for 99 dollars from echobox audio called the traveler which is made from solid titanium housing and peek diaphragm. Build to last and should blow away everything in the price range


----------



## wastan

mochill said:


> A new beast should be coming out in February for 99 dollars from echobox audio called the traveler which is made from solid titanium housing and peek diaphragm. Build to last and should blow away everything in the price range




Sounds as if it's the same as their Finder (ti body, peek diaphragm) which is going for $300 on Amazon. Maybe they're rebadging it at a more realistic price point.


----------



## notamethlab

blendedtwice said:


> So I (think I--drunkenly?) ordered the K's 500 Ohm earbud/phones (aliExpress), has anyone heard/read anything about these!?
> I was scrolling page by page through the best sub-100 thread here, and well... this seems like less work.
> I've got anywhere from 1 to 12 days before they show up and I get to decide for myself, only I'm hoping to probably sell them (as I didn't mean to buy them) and purchase a bunch of other headphones!


 check the earbuds round-up thread. There was also a review in the front page of head-fi.


----------



## mochill

wastan said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > A new beast should be coming out in February for 99 dollars from echobox audio called the traveler which is made from solid titanium housing and peek diaphragm. Build to last and should blow away everything in the price range
> ...


the finder is the midrange iem, the travler is smaller housing , flagship uses titanium housing as well and removable cable and peek diaphragm and cost 400


----------



## ColdFlo

Wow been away from iems since the Monster Turbine Coppers(the very beginning of the explosion before all the super high ends became popular)  recently got a mojo.  I KNOW cables do matter I noticed this tingo the entire wire seems to actually be silver plated(if the plating is real I buy my own occ silver plated copper(to make my own cables) but it has a stiff teflon jacket(no good for iems) I havent been able to source flexible occ silver plated copper) but the **** 4.1 cabes when the wires attach to the actual connectors I see colors meaning the silver wire is actually foil shielding and then the wires have plastic sheatch colors or its magnet wire with a colored coating(looks like plastic sheaths but the photos are too distant to be sure).  Anyone know where I can find occ silver plated copper 2 pin and mmcx connectored cables?  Im reading this entire thread backwards(currently on page 89 these posts are fairly dense trying to process and create heirarchy in my mind) and I'm going to do the chinese thread next and taking notes.... Seems like this market has developed allot which I always thought this market was way overpriced(on the us and european side was disappointed with a recent re-00 drop hifimans used to be the best bang for buck back in day on headphone list decided to finish burning them in they are burning right now but still I'm not impressed they are clear but too analytical) and always put off getting alclairs or custom art music one.  I still only have like 5 iems all of them over 100 dollars msrp tho.  I listen mainly to edm radio and a little bit of everything else.  I was dissappointed with my old paradigm flagship e3ms?(dont remember model number, unlimited amping with these and just more tight bass(well see after I get some of your best off this thread for comparison... I'm more into balanced tho and I understand how tips works very well very interested to get into the new tips too back in the day the monster hybrid tips were the best and are still great but it looks like they have added that hard inner tube to other styles now) but wow do those sound good tho veiled out of the mojo.  I was going to move at the end of this month but I think I need another month to get ready so I need to knock these threads down and put in some orders so I can get them before I move.
  
 Oh yeah if these chifis break you guys should get into soldering.  I could repost a very long guide I put on MassDrop but the problem with iems(learned this cause I jog in my coppers) is often the drivers are far more sensitive than you hear. When my cable broke from jogging stress relief, I had to resolder them and I like my 5% silver solder and boy did that make them hotter and slightly harsh the highs are now way more extended.  I am convinced iem manufacturers and probably headphone manufacturers in general use some kind of tuned resistive solder that tames highs(noticed this also on my  Audio Technica ath-ad900xs when I had to resolder the 3.5mm TRS stress relief(after a cutting off an inch and half of the end).  So while you can fix them without this special high taming solder(My coppers sound better now but I have to EQ the highs a little bit but the bass is also way better with more punch now; that resistive solder somehow smooths the whole spectrum) they might not be the same.  Fixing minor QC details is fairly simple usually if a whole iem quits likely a solder joint broke or something else but the fix should be relatively easy(the hard part is taking everything apart without tearing it up(often has to be loosened up with a heatgun(an assortment of picks, implements, and fine tools cant hurt either) to melt glues a little but be careful(plastic shells often snap apart and or are glued I wouldnt try a heatgun on those you just have to figure out the rubix cube) and dont melt the rubber and plastic or the plastic seperators in the trs jack) and really often cheap 3.5mm connectors use a hot glue they coat the interior volume with that dries very hard but I have a Steinel PURGlue50(PUR polyurethane hot glue its somewhat softer tho than the glue they like to use in connectors if you order a usb adapter off ebay often the inside is coated with this hotglue as well, in sneakers if you apply a thin layer it remains felxible but becomes extremely strong after 2 days of curing in a moisture air environment(earth) it becomes so strong if you bond wood with it the wood will crack before the joint)gun that is great for attach sneaker uppers to midsoles(I can repair all my shoes now since I run and nikes and reeboks and everything break in a year and then have to be reglued and its also good for filling connector wire cavities with hotglue for rigidity and insulation).
  
 P.S. to anyone reading the whole thread after this point(p127) to around page 50(if reading backwards probably best to read the thread backwards) it seems to get old and mostly about dacs and players before this with some iem info already stated again later repeated with earlier comparisons maybe you can stop around 50 and not go all the way back to save some time im at 30(before page 30 it returns to iem info but its mostly old data with more detailed info on the older ones that hold their own) now gonna finish it off.  Yeah after page 50 theres a little data but it seems mostly old and those are not recommended later so probably considered inferior.  Except the first post.


----------



## Octave0

I don't know if im posting this in the correct thread, i ordered these i-buffalo BA earphones from amazon came from Japan, they cost me £15 , i was curious in trying them when i saw the price, i dont know if they are going to be rubbish or a cheap gem, anyone heard of the company or tried them? Can't find any detailed reviews on them just from google i see they where released few years ago in japan, they came this morning i cant wait to try them when i get home from work. Cable is pretty short chest level according to the details on the box but i wouldnt mind that if the sound is half decent.


----------



## B9Scrambler

octave0 said:


> I don't know if im posting this in the correct thread, i ordered these i-buffalo BA earphones from amazon came from Japan, they cost me £15 , i was curious in trying them when i saw the price, i dont know if they are going to be rubbish or a cheap gem, anyone heard of the company or tried them? Can't find any detailed reviews on them just from google i see they where released few years ago in japan, they came this morning i cant wait to try them when i get home from work. Cable is pretty short chest level according to the details on the box but i wouldnt mind that if the sound is half decent.


 
  
 Cool find! Let us know how they are  I haven't see any talk of them around here, but maybe someone else has heard them.


----------



## basefi

any iem's here that are worth upgrading over my zs3's? preferably the same or better bass over my zs3's and better sound clarity.


----------



## rockingthearies

basefi said:


> any iem's here that are worth upgrading over my zs3's? preferably the same or better bass over my zs3's and better sound clarity.




Tennmak Crazy Cellos but it won't be as dark sounding as the ZS3. Not as much bass quantity but improved bass quality. Clarity is definitely better but of course this upgrades comes at a price.


----------



## Lurk650

basefi said:


> any iem's here that are worth upgrading over my zs3's? preferably the same or better bass over my zs3's and better sound clarity.



Well yeah, hundreds if not thousands, you need to give a price range though lol


----------



## mindy123

Looking for something similar to a sennheiser m2 or rha ma750. Any options under $100? 
  
 Want strong, accurate bass/sub-bass, good isolation and suitable for a bit of gym-use (not running)


----------



## basefi

lurk650 said:


> Well yeah, hundreds if not thousands, you need to give a price range though lol


 
@Lurk650 around $50 to $100


----------



## basefi

rockingthearies said:


> Tennmak Crazy Cellos but it won't be as dark sounding as the ZS3. Not as much bass quantity but improved bass quality. Clarity is definitely better but of course this upgrades comes at a price.


 
@rockingthearies how's the sub-bass on the cellos do they go low??. so is it worth the upgrade and a huge improvement on sound coming from zs3's?


----------



## Djsenjaya

supermag said:


> Please compare with 4in1 and cellos if u have them.




Actually i have these 2 iem.
Sound very different. 
4in1 was harsh on treble and lack on mid. Bass was pretty with enough kick.
Perfect match for slow music with vocal 

Cello has very deep bass (too much on some music genre) , warmer sound, mid and high was very satisfying. Soundstage was wide. Perfect match on edm music


----------



## raszcagalJK

djsenjaya said:


> Actually i have these 2 iem.
> Sound very different.
> 4in1 was harsh on treble and lack on mid. Bass was pretty with enough kick.
> Perfect match for slow music with vocal
> ...


 
 I agree on your opinion about 4in1s.
  
 So the Cellos got a big amount of bass? Is it excessive in your opinion? I thought they are somewhat mid-centric.. Planning to buy them around next month or so, what do you think?


----------



## toddy0191

raszcagaljk said:


> I agree on your opinion about 4in1s.
> 
> So the Cellos got a big amount of bass? Is it excessive in your opinion? I thought they are somewhat mid-centric.. Planning to buy them around next month or so, what do you think?






basefi said:


> @rockingthearies
> how's the sub-bass on the cellos do they go low??. so is it worth the upgrade and a huge improvement on sound coming from zs3's?




Sub bass on the Cellos is one of their strong points IMO, particularly with the biflange tips over the ear and inserted deep into the ear. This gives good isolation too.

The sub bass has a real weight to it compared with the other iems I own and I don't feel that it ever becomes excessive.


----------



## Djsenjaya

raszcagaljk said:


> I agree on your opinion about 4in1s.
> 
> So the Cellos got a big amount of bass? Is it excessive in your opinion? I thought they are somewhat mid-centric.. Planning to buy them around next month or so, what do you think?


 
  
 mid was not as forward as other iem.
 the sub bass was the special on the cello.
 I tried some old song like "get low by lil jon"
  
 it rumbles in my ear .... really impresive ...


----------



## basefi

how does the **** 4in1 compareto the zs3's?? mainly on bass & clarity


----------



## Griffith

Can anyone recommend a very small IEM that would fit comfortably under a motorcycle helmet with decent sound quality, preferably not with forward or strident highs?


----------



## B9Scrambler

griffith said:


> Can anyone recommend a very small IEM that would fit comfortably under a motorcycle helmet with decent sound quality, preferably not with forward or strident highs?


 
  
 Brainwavz B150 should fit the bill.


----------



## hoerlurar

griffith said:


> Can anyone recommend a very small IEM that would fit comfortably under a motorcycle helmet with decent sound quality, preferably not with forward or strident highs?


 

 KZ HDS1 is tiny! 17x8mm excluding tips... I like the sound from it as well, and most who have tried it seem to think it's good or very good.


 posted this pic in the KZ thread, and there's my blue KZ HDS1 and my KZ HDS3, compare to the 3.5mm plug... (the metal/contact part of the plug is 14mm)
 The KZ HDS3 seem to be lacking a bit in the treble for my tastes, so i wouldn't recommend the HDS3 based on SQ, but price and size is both small


----------



## Griffith

hoerlurar said:


> KZ HDS1 is tiny! 17x8mm excluding tips... I like the sound from it as well, and most who have tried it seem to think it's good or very good.
> 
> 
> posted this pic in the KZ thread, and there's my blue KZ HDS1 and my KZ HDS3, compare to the 3.5mm plug... (the metal/contact part of the plug is 14mm)
> The KZ HDS3 seem to be lacking a bit in the treble for my tastes, so i wouldn't recommend the HDS3 based on SQ, but price and size is both small


 
  
 Are they the same size as the KZ ED9? If so, I don't think they're small enough and I would need something with a smaller profile. An example of an earphone that worked well in-ear was, for example, Sennheiser CX200.


----------



## Djsenjaya

basefi said:


> how does the **** 4in1 compareto the zs3's?? mainly on bass & clarity




4in1 Was Too Sibilance . Zs3 Has A Perfect sound From Bass , mid And The Treble.


----------



## chickenmoon

griffith said:


> Are they the same size as the KZ ED9? If so, I don't think they're small enough and I would need something with a smaller profile. An example of an earphone that worked well in-ear was, for example, Sennheiser CX200.




EDR2 is about the same size as ED9 and HDS3 is like a mini EDR2, same looks but smaller. So, to answer more directly HDS1 and 3 are both much smaller than ED9 (and they don't sound anywhere near as good as ED9 with brass (reference) filters IMO).


----------



## peter123

griffith said:


> Can anyone recommend a very small IEM that would fit comfortably under a motorcycle helmet with decent sound quality, preferably not with forward or strident highs?




AK the Light, don't think you'll be able to find any smaller. It does also sound very good


----------



## Saoshyant

peter123 said:


> AK the Light, don't think you'll be able to find any smaller. It does also sound very good




I can second that. Relatively inexpensive, tiny & a fun sound


----------



## chickenmoon

griffith said:


> Can anyone recommend a very small IEM that would fit comfortably under a motorcycle helmet with decent sound quality, preferably not with forward or strident highs?




Samsung HS330.


----------



## hoerlurar

Comparison between ed9, hds1 and remax s1pro


----------



## Griffith

peter123 said:


> AK the Light, don't think you'll be able to find any smaller. It does also sound very good


 
  
 AK?


----------



## Griffith

hoerlurar said:


> Comparison between ed9, hds1 and remax s1pro


 
  
 Thank you for taking the time to take that picture but unfortunately I don't think it would be small enough for what I need, I need something even smaller than that but thank you very much regardless for taking the time to do that comparison picture.


----------



## B9Scrambler

peter123 said:


> AK the Light, don't think you'll be able to find any smaller. It does also sound very good


 
  
 The AAW Q might be smaller. Vs. KZ HDS3 which is puny.


----------



## peter123

Looks like I'll have to eat my own words since the RHA S500 is pretty much the same size (and may also be worth considering of one like a more energetic presentation). 



I'd still recommend the Light though and they're definitely more enjoyable than any KZ offerings that I own to my ears.


----------



## wastan

basefi said:


> how does the **** 4in1 compareto the zs3's?? mainly on bass & clarity


 The 4in1 easily bests the zs3 in clarity although the zs3 is a very enjoyable listen. I don't think I'm as treble sensitive as others because the 4in1 doesn't bother me in that respect. Also not a bass head but both sound adequate to me with with the clarity of the ****'s bass appealing more to me. Fit goes easily to the zs3 if the one way they fit matches your ear (I assume it does in most cases). All this said, I currently have the zs3 in my ears. I know it's a step up in price but the Magaosi k1 gives you the best of both worlds.


----------



## peter123

griffith said:


> AK?




AK store on Aliexpress, I'm on my phone so can't post the link.


----------



## To.M

griffith said:


> Can anyone recommend a very small IEM that would fit comfortably under a motorcycle helmet with decent sound quality, preferably not with forward or strident highs?




My Joyroom E107 are very small. I can lie with them in my ears with my head on its side.


----------



## Podster

My sleepers are the Trinity Hyperion's


----------



## Griffith

First of all thank you to all who suggested small IEMs, although some of them seem a bit inappropriate for what I'm looking for I thank you all for your input.
  
 I'd like to ask about some impressions about the AK Light and the Trinity Hyperion as reviews/opinions on those seem to be rather limited.
  
 If possible could to provide a comparison between them and, for example, the KZ lineup of earphones or some other headphone/earphone I have in my inventory? I'd like to know what they sound like before making a blind purchase.


----------



## B9Scrambler

What a small and sleek earphone this is. It would fit beautifully under a helmet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *whistles*
  ​      ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-b100-balanced-armature-earphone/reviews/17800​


----------



## Griffith

b9scrambler said:


> What a small and sleek earphone this is. It would fit beautifully under a helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah.... no... 
  
 Those would end up being crushed against my ears.


----------



## To.M

Hm, another pair QKZ W1 PRO of mine, cheap and good, very flat, don't stick out of ears.


----------



## notamethlab

I would also like to add a +1 for the AK light, when I ordered it I thought it would be a bass heavy IEM but to my surprise they sound very pleasant.They are pretty balanced maybe slightly v-shaped, what I like most about them is that the highs aren't harsh and they fit very comfortably despite the huge nozzle.


----------



## Octave0

octave0 said:


> I don't know if im posting this in the correct thread, i ordered these i-buffalo BA earphones from amazon came from Japan, they cost me £15 , i was curious in trying them when i saw the price, i dont know if they are going to be rubbish or a cheap gem, anyone heard of the company or tried them? Can't find any detailed reviews on them just from google i see they where released few years ago in japan, they came this morning i cant wait to try them when i get home from work. Cable is pretty short chest level according to the details on the box but i wouldnt mind that if the sound is half decent.





> I managed to listen to these faily cheap balanced armature earphones I bought from Amazon, in the package there was only tips no other accessories, included tips are decent quality even though i used the largest tips from my KZ Zst they made the fit even better, these earphones are so comfortable to wear i love the way they fit & go in the ear, i find my left side is a problem with most iems but with these due to the way they insert in your ear they get okay isolation.





>





> They are made of plastic build is fine not the best not the worst plastic is shiny in top & bottom half has some rough texture, wire is thin but has some hard PVC rubber feeling to it. Now to the sound which i am still testing, i left some music playing on them overnight but in the morning i was excited to try them so i took them with me instead of my kz zst's, they are loud on most my devices i have to turn the volume down few touches less then i usually do,i love the mids & the highs on these so crisp sharp not too sparkly, scratchy or shrill sounding male & female vocals sound sublime, i can hear instruments clearly in my songs that dont sound quite right with others iems i have even though they excell in other areas,, the lows are not the highlight of these the subbass is shallow & bass controlled no rumble or shock but subtle pulsations carried around the nice live vocals but it depends on output source i used e.g with my onn x6 player the bass is alot more prominent but the highs & mids still shine & stand out effortlessly, i cant articulate & put it in to words how these sound how others can but i say these are my favourite sounding iems currently from the cheap buds no doubt, they are balanced/bright sounding with good channel separation & nice imaging & thats coming from someone who loves a warm bassy sound signature, i cant say much as im still listening to them but i can say i prefer them over my urban ears & kz zsts, Great for the price i love how comfortable they & the sounds a bonus, too bad the cable is short.





> i probably left alot out but my first few days impressions of these are very positive.





>


----------



## peter123

griffith said:


> First of all thank you to all who suggested small IEMs, although some of them seem a bit inappropriate for what I'm looking for I thank you all for your input.
> 
> I'd like to ask about some impressions about the AK Light and the Trinity Hyperion as reviews/opinions on those seem to be rather limited.
> 
> If possible could to provide a comparison between them and, for example, the KZ lineup of earphones or some other headphone/earphone I have in my inventory? I'd like to know what they sound like before making a blind purchase.


 
 If you can accept it I can compare the Light to the Tennmak Pro bassport modded.......


----------



## DBaldock9

notamethlab said:


> I would also like to add a +1 for the AK light, when I ordered it I thought it would be a bass heavy IEM but to my surprise they sound very pleasant.They are pretty balanced maybe slightly v-shaped, what I like most about them is that the highs aren't harsh and they fit very comfortably despite the huge nozzle.


 

 I may not be looking in the right places, but I haven't found it very easy to locate eartips that will fit the larger nozzles, like on the AK Light.
 But, these seem to work well - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-S-M-L-High-Quality-Silicone-Eartips-for-Inner-ear-Earphones/32670205604.html - they haven't pulled off in my ears.
 I'd really like to find a long Triple-Flange eartip for them, so maybe they'll stay in my ears all night while I'm sleeping...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## DBaldock9

I've got a request from a co-worker -  He uses an iPhone, and prefers earbuds, due to them being more comfortable to wear.
 Over the last couple of months, he's listened to the few earbuds that I've purchased, most of which I gave to my Dad, to use with his DAP and Android phone.
 Today, he heard my new MusicMaker TKY2 earbuds, and liked the sound - but they don't have iPhone controls, and he doesn't want to pay $90.
  
  
 So, for my co-worker - What would y'all recommend as the best under-$50 earbud (that has good strong Bass), with iPhone call and music controls?
  
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## peter123

dbaldock9 said:


> I may not be looking in the right places, but I haven't found it very easy to locate eartips that will fit the larger nozzles, like on the AK Light.
> But, these seem to work well - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-S-M-L-High-Quality-Silicone-Eartips-for-Inner-ear-Earphones/32670205604.html - they haven't pulled off in my ears.
> I'd really like to find a long Triple-Flange eartip for them, so maybe they'll stay in my ears all night while I'm sleeping...  :wink_face:
> 
> ...




These kinds of double flanges work very well for me so might be worth a shot. 



For earbuds you can also check here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up


----------



## goldemi1

Thanks for this amazing thread.  I havent been able to go through the 130 pages (!!!!), but was there somewhere within, a place where people voted/ranked the headphones?
  
 I'm not a bass-head, but looking for wide balanced soundstage, since I use an equalizer anyhow, and listen to wide variety of music (britpop, synthpop, industrial, classic country, classical).
  
 Currently use the Audio Technica ATH-M40X, but want a pair of a) bluetooth over-ear and b) earbuds.    Something my little kids might end up breaking one day.


----------



## peter123

goldemi1 said:


> Thanks for this amazing thread.  I havent been able to go through the 130 pages (!!!!), but was there somewhere within, a place where people voted/ranked the headphones?
> 
> I'm not a bass-head, but looking for wide balanced soundstage, since I use an equalizer anyhow, and listen to wide variety of music (britpop, synthpop, industrial, classic country, classical).
> 
> Currently use the Audio Technica ATH-M40X, but want a pair of a) bluetooth over-ear and b) earbuds.    Something my little kids might end up breaking one day.




You may get more help with earbuds from the link I posted in the post over yours. 

For full sized headphones you could also ask here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones/450#post_13172744


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> These kinds of double flanges work very well for me so might be worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply.
 It looks like that double-flange eartip is about the same length as the nozzle.  
 Due to the diameter of the nozzle, it won't insert very deeply in my ear, so I'm looking for some triple-flange eartips that are longer than the nozzles.
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## wastan

goldemi1 said:


> Thanks for this amazing thread.  I havent been able to go through the 130 pages (!!!!), but was there somewhere within, a place where people voted/ranked the headphones?
> 
> I'm not a bass-head, but looking for wide balanced soundstage, since I use an equalizer anyhow, and listen to wide variety of music (britpop, synthpop, industrial, classic country, classical).
> 
> Currently use the Audio Technica ATH-M40X, but want a pair of a) bluetooth over-ear and b) earbuds.    Something my little kids might end up breaking one day.




If you want ear buds, start with the VE Monk+ then decide if you need anything more.


----------



## Griffith

So today I received the Vivo XE800 and while these are very very short-lived impressions I'm quite impressed.
  
 I started off with Nujabes' "the space between two worlds" track and the snare is very lively without being aggressive and the sounds are layered very nicely. What's most impressive about them however is the sub-bass. It gives certain songs a very "studio" feel to them. There seems to be a drop somewhere in the high frequencies that makes cymbals less audible on some tracks but honestly of most tracks I've tried so far I've yet to find one or any genre that felt inadequate. They have some tough competition from some of my other earphones, particularly some from KZ's line like the ATE or ZST, but I would say that right now these are in the same vicinity as those in terms of sound quality, though they are closer in characteristics to the ZST.


----------



## Griffith

On another note, I also received a Sony MH-EX300AP with my Vivo. They were quite affordable and I had seen a very similar-looking model of those Sony earphones being recommended here on head-fi so I decided to give them a try to see if they were similar. Boy was I disappointed... if you are interested I wrote a short review on them which I'm leaving here as a cautionary tale.


----------



## basefi

anyone here happen to have the 1more pistons classic?? it seems that its a re-release of the pistons v2.. wondering if the sound sig is the same with the pistons 2


----------



## Griffith

basefi said:


> anyone here happen to have the 1more pistons classic?? it seems that its a re-release of the pistons v2.. wondering if the sound sig is the same with the pistons 2


 
  
 I do not own them, I have not listened to them but I'm fairly sure that the Pistons Classic do not sound the same as the Piston 2. At least that's what I remember reading on some topics here on head-fi.


----------



## basefi

griffith said:


> I do not own them, I have not listened to them but I'm fairly sure that the Pistons Classic do not sound the same as the Piston 2. At least that's what I remember reading on some topics here on head-fi.


 
 ohh... which one sounds better?? based on the topics


----------



## Griffith

basefi said:


> ohh... which one sounds better?? based on the topics


 
  
 I believe the Piston 2 are better regarded than the Classics. The only Xiaomi I've listened to was the Hybrid (the first model, not the recent one) and in all honesty I didn't and don't appreciate it's signature response.


----------



## rronald25

Hi,
 Im looking for:
 > chinese overear headphone
 > with inline mic
 > closed would be better
 > balanced sound
 > nice design would be great
 > around $50 to $100
 Can someone help me with that


----------



## Griffith

rronald25 said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for:
> > chinese overear headphone
> > with inline mic
> ...


 
  
 I haven't listened to these but they are the ones I would consider in your situation:
  
 Havi B3 Pro: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-Pro-I-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Earphones-IEMs-HiFi/32442592580.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.FxGDIz&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000032_10000025_10000029_10000028_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000012_10103_10102_10000015_10096_10000018_10000019_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000009_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10116_10037_10033_10032_10000044_10078_10079_10077_429_10073_10000035_10120-9999,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_1_afChannel,single_sort_3_default&btsid=39924ec8-e259-440d-97c8-d31b82db3a50
  
 Vsonic GR07: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VSONIC-GR07-BASS-Flagship-Version-High-Fidelity-Inner-Ear-Earphones-With-Retail-Package-and/32352629410.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.gPKVT4&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000032_10000025_10000029_10000028_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000012_10103_10102_10000015_10096_10000018_10000019_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000009_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10116_10037_10033_10032_10000044_10078_10079_10077_429_10073_10000035_10120-9999_10116,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_1_afChannel,single_sort_3_default&btsid=70713394-ee55-4d7a-8487-426e63d69cd0


----------



## B9Scrambler

griffith said:


> I haven't listened to these but they are the ones I would consider in your situation:
> 
> Havi B3 Pro: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAVI-B3-Pro-I-Dual-Driver-In-Ear-Earphones-IEMs-HiFi/32442592580.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.1.FxGDIz&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000032_10000025_10000029_10000028_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000012_10103_10102_10000015_10096_10000018_10000019_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000009_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10116_10037_10033_10032_10000044_10078_10079_10077_429_10073_10000035_10120-9999,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_1_afChannel,single_sort_3_default&btsid=39924ec8-e259-440d-97c8-d31b82db3a50
> 
> Vsonic GR07: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-Original-VSONIC-GR07-BASS-Flagship-Version-High-Fidelity-Inner-Ear-Earphones-With-Retail-Package-and/32352629410.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.gPKVT4&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_10000032_10000025_10000029_10000028_10060_9999_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10000022_10000012_10103_10102_10000015_10096_10000018_10000019_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051_10000009_10084_10083_10119_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10115_10116_10037_10033_10032_10000044_10078_10079_10077_429_10073_10000035_10120-9999_10116,searchweb201603_2,afswitch_1_afChannel,single_sort_3_default&btsid=70713394-ee55-4d7a-8487-426e63d69cd0


 
  
 Haven't heard the GR07 but the Pro 1 is a great suggestion.


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> I haven't listened to these but they are the ones I would consider in your situation:
> 
> Havi B3 Pro:
> 
> Vsonic GR07:


 
  
 Neither of those two have an inline mic.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> Neither of those two have an inline mic.


 
 lol, very true. Bad suggestions. Shame


----------



## Griffith

vidal said:


> Neither of those two have an inline mic.


 
  
 You're correct, I completely forgot about that. I guess in that case he'd need to get something with MMCX connectors or dual pin...  now that I think about it, I can't think of any earphone in that price range with Mic that I would recommend or be aware of. I'm sure there are plenty, but I just have no knowledge of them. This is an odd situation where if his price range was lower I might be able to make a recommendation more easily.
  
 For example my **** UE have a balanced sound signature, you can couple a Mic cable to them separately but they'd cost him around $30, even with the cable.
  
 I honestly have no idea... all the earphones I could point out are below $50 or over $100.


----------



## Vidal

I think you must have the UES rather than the UE at that price, fairly balanced but not a ground breaker in terms of SQ.
  
 Another that might do a job are Moni One, heaven't heard it but from what I recall it could have the right sound. You need to seek out a mic overear cable to go with it though


----------



## Shawn71

rronald25 said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for:
> > chinese overear headphone
> > with inline mic
> ...




Ok so whats your current earphone(s) that you love most and any specific genres to go with the sound signature you lookin for?.....coz that way you get more recomendations from many of us here.

you can also check hifiman re-300 with mic and vsonic vsd2si as both are also chinese and ticks most of your need.cant comment on former's sound but latter is not a truly balanced but bit more emphasis on either ends that cld fit most of the genres,if you are ok with that.fits most of the ears so much comfortable on the long listen.


----------



## Lurk650

rronald25 said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for:
> > chinese overear headphone
> > with inline mic
> ...




EDIT: Yeah he posted in the regular Chinese gear thread clearly stating he wants full size cans

If full size then look here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/822184/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones/

Yenona Pro sound like they would be a good match.


----------



## rronald25

shawn71 said:


> Ok so whats your current earphone(s) that you love most and any specific genres to go with the sound signature you lookin for?.....coz that way you get more recomendations from many of us here.
> you can also check hifiman re-300 with mic and vsonic vsd2si as both are also chinese and ticks most of your need.cant comment on former's sound but latter is not a truly balanced but bit more emphasis on either ends that cld fit most of the genres,if you are ok with that.fits most of the ears so much comfortable on the long listen.


 
  
 These are the one i used so far
 Sennheiser HD206 love it for the price
 Akg K518 I also love it but on ear & no inline mic
 Philips cityscape SHL5905 not bad but I only had it for few weeks as I lost it on the train, however I believe for some reason for sound quality I like the previous 1.
 Regarding genres thats complicated, I love hip-hop & rock, but rather than only powerfull bass, I prefer clear & crisp sound, so I can also listen to instrumental / opera too.
  
 Ps: so far from ali & amaz I like the design of Riwbox in5 & intone cx-05, both around €25ish


----------



## Shawn71

rronald25 said:


> These are the one i used so far
> Sennheiser HD206 love it for the price
> Akg K518 I also love it but on ear & no inline mic
> Philips cityscape SHL5905 not bad but I only had it for few weeks as I lost it on the train, however I believe for some reason for sound quality I like the previous 1.
> ...




Ha I just drafted along those lines (headphones) but after seeing responses from our buddies I deleted and suggested for o-t-e earphones........lurk was correct. better to stick around with our own mind lol.....jk.

so yeah you need the good bass (not bass head) decent mids and crispy highs. But My bad I cant steer you to right direction due to my lack of my knowledge over entry level chi-fi HPs. but now that you will see more recs pouring in.


----------



## Slavomirs

Hi,
 I am considering IEMs for use with my Xperia Z3 like Beyerdynamic Byron, Sony MDR-EX650, or may be more expensive
 Sennheiser Momentum M2 In-Ears if they are worth their higher price ... Do you have any experience with them? Thank you.


----------



## Vidal

slavomirs said:


> Hi,
> I am considering IEMs for use with my Xperia Z3 like Beyerdynamic Byron, Sony MDR-EX650, or may be more expensive
> Sennheiser Momentum M2 In-Ears if they are worth their higher price ... Do you have any experience with them? Thank you.


 
  
 Hi, this is a thread specifically for Chinese IEMs rather than the Western brands you mention (although 100% certain they'd be made in China)


----------



## JediMa70

It's almost 1 month that I have the *Rock Zircon *and i'm simply impressed, now that they are at their top, they are just so good that 's ridiculous that they cost so few money!
 Thanks alot for this thread because helped me alot!


----------



## skocs

Hi all, I have the GR07s and am very pleased with the sound signature. (happy with the amount of bass it gives)
 I prefer balanced sound reproduction.
 However I am looking to upgrade to another earpiece that reproduces sounds that way.
 Are there any recommendations?


----------



## Vidal

skocs said:


> Hi all, I have the GR07s and am very pleased with the sound signature. (happy with the amount of bass it gives)
> I prefer balanced sound reproduction.
> However I am looking to upgrade to another earpiece that reproduces sounds that way.
> Are there any recommendations?


 
  
 I used to have a pair of GR07 but my memory of their sound signature is a little hazy. Based on what you're saying though.
  
 XE800 (same driver as GR07)
 Mannhas E170 
 Ty HI-Z G3 - more treble and soundstage than XE800
  
 The Urbanfun might be a suitable hybrid although it has more bass it's still fairly measured. I sure there will be other recommendations such as the Havi Pro (not tried)


----------



## Vidal

jedima70 said:


> It's almost 1 month that I have the *Rock Zircon *and i'm simply impressed, now that they are at their top, they are just so good that 's ridiculous that they cost so few money!
> Thanks alot for this thread because helped me alot!


 
  
 I don't think I've ever seen a recommendation for the Rock Zircons in this thread. IMO there are far better options out there.


----------



## Vidal

I think this thread and t'other IEM thread has a tendency to get hung up on hybrids, I know I have. My experience has been that hybrids seem to miss out on soundstage to a degree.
  
 I've been recently going back through my collection as I've needed to write up some stuff for my website. I have say I've been impressed with a number of single dynamics during my trawl back through. I certainly feel that earphones like the Boarseman CX98, Einsear T2, Cello, Senzer H1, Ty G3 and XE800 show that there is some life left in the single DD format.
  
 With that in mind I've ordered some Ivery V3 to try them out.


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> I think this thread and t'other IEM thread has a tendency to get hung up on hybrids, I know I have. My experience has been that hybrids seem to miss out on soundstage to a degree.
> 
> I've been recently going back through my collection as I've needed to write up some stuff for my website. I have say I've been impressed with a number of single dynamics during my trawl back through. I certainly feel that earphones like the Boarseman CX98, Einsear T2, Cello, Senzer H1, Ty G3 and XE800 show that there is some life left in the single DD format.
> 
> *With that in mind I've ordered some Ivery V3 to try them out.*


 
 ....Keep us notified how they sound once you get them.


----------



## DikZak

vidal said:


> I think this thread and t'other IEM thread has a tendency to get hung up on hybrids, I know I have. My experience has been that hybrids seem to miss out on soundstage to a degree.
> 
> I've been recently going back through my collection as I've needed to write up some stuff for my website. I have say I've been impressed with a number of single dynamics during my trawl back through. I certainly feel that earphones like the Boarseman CX98, Einsear T2, Cello, Senzer H1, Ty G3 and XE800 show that there is some life left in the single DD format.
> 
> With that in mind I've ordered some Ivery V3 to try them out.




Do you have al of these? 
If yes, how would you compare them esp T2 and CX98 to the H1 and XE800


----------



## Vidal

dikzak said:


> Do you have al of these?
> If yes, how would you compare them esp T2 and CX98 to the H1 and XE800


 
  
 I tend to keep a pair if I like them a lot or have an intention to sell them. I have about 50+ different pairs of Chi-Fi IEMs, although I sent the Cello back because I prefer a brighter sound and had no intention to retail them. I could see why it was liked though just didn't suit me.
  
 I've only just started but I've been trying to write up reviews on my website having moved my shop wholly to eBay. I started the reviews partly because I don't 100% agree with one sites ramblings, rating the Rock Zircons higher than the Urbanfun and 4in1 for instance. It's also to promote good lesser known offerings which will include some I don't retail. It's very much a work in progress though.
  
 You should be able to find me with google if you were to try. 
  


1clearhead said:


> ....Keep us notified how they sound once you get them.


 
  
 I will, although because I'm a member of the trade I will probably just say 'others should try them' if they're any good. Going to source quite a few others as material for my review site, obviously if I stumble across some good ones I'll end up flogging them myself.


----------



## rronald25

Ok, guys, previously I asked about full size, and from another forum at headfi and the web, I think i will go with takstar hd5800 (if I can find it).
 Now, I need another recommendation.
 I want sports earphone with some kind ear hook or something to make it stays on my ears.
 Again, im looking for something with:
 - inline mic
 - balanced, not too powerful bass, that i can only hear the bass
 - and reasonable price, lets say max €25-30? because takstar hd5500-5800 only Y299, so I dont see the reason to buy more expensive than this if I ony going to use it during gym time.
 On the previous page Griffith recommends Havi B3 pro & Vsonic GR07, unfortunately Havi doesnt have ear hook, and Vsonic is overbudget, on taobao the cheapest is Y599
 Thanx


----------



## Shawn71

rronald25 said:


> Ok, guys, previously I asked about full size, and from another forum at headfi and the web, I think i will go with takstar hd5800 (if I can find it).
> Now, I need another recommendation.
> I want sports earphone with some kind ear hook or something to make it stays on my ears.
> Again, im looking for something with:
> ...




Check vsonic vsd2si......has all the bells & whistles you lookin for like, its a native over the ear for sports activity and comes with stock ear-guides and the sound.

 http://www.lendmeurears.com/vsonic-vsd2si-mic-version/


----------



## B9Scrambler

rronald25 said:


> Ok, guys, previously I asked about full size, and from another forum at headfi and the web, I think i will go with takstar hd5800 (if I can find it).
> Now, I need another recommendation.
> I want sports earphone with some kind ear hook or something to make it stays on my ears.
> Again, im looking for something with:
> ...


 
  
 The B3 does come with a set of ear guides;
  

  
 They work well. Another option that would fall well under budget, though they may also be a touch bassy, is the QKZ W1 Pro;
  
  
  
 Built fairly well, solid sound quality, memory wire, and cheap enough to not have to worry about breaking or losing them while working out.


----------



## Saoshyant

b9scrambler said:


> The B3 does come with a set of ear guides;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Had a feeling you'd chime in with this suggestion.  I second it and personally feel at it's price range it's one of the more balanced options.  There will be no concern of the bass ruining the signature.


----------



## s002wjh

hows Fiio EX1 compare against some the other sub 100, iem


----------



## Katsuchi

I don't see anyone talking about the Urbanfan Hifi earphones. I think these are amazing!
  
 This review is also praising them to the sky: http://earphoneking.com/urbanfun-hifi-review/
  
 What do you guys think of them? They easily beat the Rock Zircon's and others by far.


----------



## B9Scrambler

saoshyant said:


> Had a feeling you'd chime in with this suggestion.  I second it and personally feel at it's price range it's one of the more balanced options.  There will be no concern of the bass ruining the signature.


 
 I'm nothing if not predictable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 W1 Pro for cheapo sports option, FXH30 because it's simply the #$%^, B3 Pro 1 for balanced option, and the list goes on....


----------



## rronald25

b9scrambler said:


> I'm nothing if not predictable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 W1 pro for €7???? damnnnnnnn....., FXH30 a bit over budget, B3 pro2 for ¥260 if original seems ok.
 How about Zircon rock (the sports 1), is it any good?


----------



## Shawn71

b9scrambler said:


> I'm nothing if not predictable :rolleyes:  W1 Pro for cheapo sports option, FXH30 because it's simply the #$%^, B3 Pro 1 for balanced option, and the list goes on....




B9, I cld've missed, Has kz ATE with mic been recommended already? ........


----------



## To.M

Get W1 PRO, I always recommend them as sports earphones, as a runner, I have been using them for over 6 months and can say only good words about them, great build and comfort of use plus good quality of sound.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rronald25 said:


> W1 pro for €7???? damnnnnnnn....., FXH30 a bit over budget, B3 pro2 for ¥260 if original seems ok.
> How about Zircon rock (the sports 1), is it any good?


 
  
 W1 Pro is awesome for the price. FXH30 was only noted because I've mentioned it once or twice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the past in other threads as a good sub-100 USD earphone. It's 100% wrong for your needs though. I personally love the Pro II.
  
 Haven't tried anything from Rock, but if the sports model is anything like the regular Zircon I would expect it to be a bass cannon.
  


shawn71 said:


> B9, I cld've missed, Has kz ATE with mic been recommended already? ........


 
  
 Not that I know of. The ATE-S with memory wire might meet his needs, but I haven't heard that particular variant and don't know how bassy it is first-hand. ATE is great though!


----------



## rronald25

b9scrambler said:


> W1 Pro is awesome for the price. FXH30 was only noted because I've mentioned it once or twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I dont like the design of W1 pro, but for €7, what the heck, and just order 1. I think the black 1 is not that bad.
 Too bad for Zircon Rock Sports, as I think the design is ok, but I dont want to have a headache because of the bass.
  
 Now, continue with the quest for budget Chinese over ear headphone & also wireless gaming / movie headset


----------



## expontherise

rronald25 said:


> I dont like the design of W1 pro, but for €7, what the heck, and just order 1. I think the black 1 is not that bad.
> Too bad for Zircon Rock Sports, as I think the design is ok, but I dont want to have a headache because of the bass.
> 
> Now, continue with the quest for budget Chinese over ear headphone & also wireless gaming / movie headset


 

 I am unsure if you have tried the Ausdom M08 (their warmer sounding wireless over-ears, the red version has better stock pads IMO.) I use these only on movies and they do that job, being warmer sounding, fairly well. I use other cans for music, but these are super light, don't get hot.. I feel they work very well for movies, gaming I haven't tried, but I will use them tonight instead of my M-100's and if you want I can comment for you tomorrow.


----------



## expontherise

I was hoping I could get a rec towards an IEM that fits just like Shure SE215, these fit me like a glove. I am looking for a more hip-hop/edm centric set, more or less I am wanting sub-bass to be a factor, with over-ear wire fit. My se215 were fake (the blue limited edition ones, purchased on amazon), but it was definitely the same shell, and Shure told me they don't recommend putting them in to my ears again as they felt unsafe glues and such could have been used in manufacturing the knock-off's.

 I really enjoy a dark-smooth sound over bright/sibilance. These would be primarily for use while cutting grass so water-resistant is a must. (example, HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 is my favorite sounding iem at the time) I tried the Mee Sport-fi M6 and while the bass I want is there, the treble is too much for how loud I turn it up while the mower is on.
  
 Edit: Also tried KZ Ate, which was good, except didn't hold out the mower sounds even with comply tips. I do have amps I can use if a set needs an amp to meet my needs as well.


----------



## rronald25

expontherise said:


> I am unsure if you have tried the Ausdom M08 (their warmer sounding wireless over-ears, the red version has better stock pads IMO.) I use these only on movies and they do that job, being warmer sounding, fairly well. I use other cans for music, but these are super light, don't get hot.. I feel they work very well for movies, gaming I haven't tried, but I will use them tonight instead of my M-100's and if you want I can comment for you tomorrow.


 
 Ausdom M08 looks good, and even better as it can be wired also. on taobao also only €30ish, which is still ok.
 Yes please comment, how is it for gaming & the clarity/ loudness of the microphone
 thanx


----------



## To.M

rronald25 said:


> I dont like the design of W1 pro, but for €7, what the heck, and just order 1. I think the black 1 is not that bad.




For sport, I'd say the design is great, they are light and flat, stay still in your ears, no need to adjust every 5 minutes. I hope you will like them too.


----------



## toddy0191

expontherise said:


> I was hoping I could get a rec towards an IEM that fits just like Shure SE215, these fit me like a glove. I am looking for a more hip-hop/edm centric set, more or less I am wanting sub-bass to be a factor, with over-ear wire fit. My se215 were fake (the blue limited edition ones, purchased on amazon), but it was definitely the same shell, and Shure told me they don't recommend putting them in to my ears again as they felt unsafe glues and such could have been used in manufacturing the knock-off's.
> 
> 
> I really enjoy a dark-smooth sound over bright/sibilance. These would be primarily for use while cutting grass so water-resistant is a must. (example, HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 is my favorite sounding iem at the time) I tried the Mee Sport-fi M6 and while the bass I want is there, the treble is too much for how loud I turn it up while the mower is on.
> ...




Sounds like the Tennmak Pro might fit what you're looking for.


----------



## Lurk650

toddy0191 said:


> Sounds like the Tennmak Pro might fit what you're looking for.




Agreed. 


Also, To.M, I've heard that recent pairs of the W1 Pro don't sound as good as the originals


----------



## wastan

s002wjh said:


> hows Fiio EX1 compare against some the other sub 100, iem


The Fiio ex1 sound very good with an airy soundstage given the way it is vented. Reasonably well balanced (everything is there) but the highs stand out for me and I can see why some would think them too harsh. Not a bass heads earphone. Also not for someone looking for isolation. Personally, I prefer my trinity Vyrus. If you're looking for more clarity, then look at some of the hybrids like the Magaosi K1 which is my current favorite. Between this and the Vyrus my EX1 hasn't been getting much play lately.


----------



## hoerlurar

katsuchi said:


> I don't see anyone talking about the Urbanfan Hifi earphones. I think these are amazing!
> 
> This review is also praising them to the sky: http://earphoneking.com/urbanfun-hifi-review/
> 
> What do you guys think of them? They easily beat the Rock Zircon's and others by far.


 
  
 i have asked the same question!
 I think my urbanfuns are really good, i got them the same week as KZ ZST and **** 4in1, and i was most impressed by the urbanfun hybrids!


----------



## 1clearhead

If anyone is interested on some immersive sounding 6mm earphones and the best ones I've personally heard so far, you got to check out the *MEMT X5*. They are my personal favorite dynamic drivers. ...The cost is a simple lunch for two!
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

 I have both the gold and silver version of the X5!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Link:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.HBGA8j&id=542656448657&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail
  
 or
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.HBGA8j&id=541233170440&ns=1&abbucket=1#detail


----------



## 1clearhead

......hopefully, they will start placing them on Aliexpress after the Chinese New Year and Spring Festival.....might have to wait a little. But, they are really worth the wait.
  
 Some people placed their order through Mr. Mistertao.....they deliver globally.
  
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/search?keyword=memt+x5&cn_keyword=MEMT%2520X5&type=all


----------



## Akmola Lola

1clearhead said:


> ......hopefully, they will start placing them on Aliexpress after the Chinese New Year and Spring Festival.....might have to wait a little. But, they are really worth the wait.
> 
> Some people placed their order through Mr. Mistertao.....they deliver globally.
> 
> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/search?keyword=memt+x5&cn_keyword=MEMT%2520X5&type=all


 
  
 this VS TK12? (maybe unfair but the way you write looks like these are real real good)


----------



## chompchomps

the TK 12's are almost 5 or more times the price of the X5's! 
  
 But well we have had earphones that punch way above their weight like the crazy cellos and the 4 in 1.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

1clearhead said:


> If anyone is interested on some immersive sounding 6mm earphones and the best ones I've personally heard so far, you got to check out the *MEMT X5*. They are my personal favorite dynamic drivers. ...The cost is a simple lunch for two!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much was it shipping and everything added in


----------



## Akmola Lola

chompchomps said:


> the TK 12's are almost 5 or more times the price of the X5's!
> 
> But well we have had earphones that punch way above their weight like the crazy cellos and the 4 in 1.


 
  yupp, thus why i ask haha.. there is just sooo many good iem kept coming from china.. those that people talk about last year werent even talked anymore haha.. i just cant keep up lol


----------



## B9Scrambler

lurk650 said:


> Also, @To.M, I've heard that recent pairs of the W1 Pro don't sound as good as the originals


 
  
 I've got an older model (the black pair) and a newer model (red/blue) and there were some changes made. Memory wire was improved and holds it's shape better. Both bass and treble seem boosted a bit on the newer pair. They sound a little smoother too. Overall, I think they sound just as good as my first pair, just different. The move away from a more neutral sound is a bummer but they're not v-shaped bass cannons in any way, however, the extra smoothness is welcome. The original could come across a touch unrefined at times. I'd say the changes are a fair trade off.


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> I've got an older model (the black pair) and a newer model (red/blue) and there were some changes made. Memory wire was improved and holds it's shape better. Both bass and treble seem boosted a bit on the newer pair. They sound a little smoother too. Overall, I think they sound just as good as my first pair, just different. The move away from a more neutral sound is a bummer but they're not v-shaped bass cannons in any way, however, the extra smoothness is welcome. The original could come across a touch unrefined at times. I'd say the changes are a fair trade off.


 
  
 I better specify the difference on my listing then. I have the original version.


----------



## Griffith

I need to replace one of the inner wires inside my Tennmak Pro. They somehow ended up opening when I took of my helmet and snapped the wire which is too small to re-solder. Can anyone tell me what type of wire I should buy to do so as I've never done it before?
  
 Secondly, I'd like to know of other earphones which sound similar to the Tennmak Pro for I found their signature very enjoyable to listen to for long sessions.


----------



## 1clearhead

akmola lola said:


> this VS TK12? (maybe unfair but the way you write looks like these are real real good)


 
    Quote:


chompchomps said:


> the TK 12's are almost 5 or more times the price of the X5's!
> 
> But well we have had earphones that punch way above their weight like the crazy cellos and the 4 in 1.


 
  
 Yup, even during my vacation here in China I just keep finding these one-of-a-kind gems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are surprisingly good!
  


thomas de brito said:


> how much was it shipping and everything added in


 
  
 I believe 'TWIN' (*TwinACStacks) *purchased the first ones through "Mistertao". He would know the total price after shipping cost.


----------



## expontherise

rronald25 said:


> Ausdom M08 looks good, and even better as it can be wired also. on taobao also only €30ish, which is still ok.
> Yes please comment, how is it for gaming & the clarity/ loudness of the microphone
> thanx


 

 It worked o k for gaming. In comparison to the cans I use daily for gaming it did not stand out in any way, but I would definitely use them in a pinch if needed.  The cable it comes with has no mic, unfortunately. I used my V-moda Boom pro mic and it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## notamethlab

griffith said:


> I need to replace one of the inner wires inside my Tennmak Pro. They somehow ended up opening when I took of my helmet and snapped the wire which is too small to re-solder. Can anyone tell me what type of wire I should buy to do so as I've never done it before?
> 
> Secondly, I'd like to know of other earphones which sound similar to the Tennmak Pro for I found their signature very enjoyable to listen to for long sessions.




Why not contact tenmmak for a replacement? They come with 1 year warranty iirc.


----------



## Griffith

notamethlab said:


> Why not contact tenmmak for a replacement? They come with 1 year warranty iirc.




It wasn't a manufacturing flaw, I broke them accidentally.


----------



## notamethlab

griffith said:


> It wasn't a manufacturing flaw, I broke them accidentally.



Yes but, they might be able to send you a replacement at no cost or at half cost. It's worth a try, I remember reading that they're very helpful when it comes to replacements.


----------



## erudite

Hey guys can anyone recommend the best immersive, punchy and fun iem's under $20? I listen to a lot of hip hop and currently have some KZ HSD1's that I really like.

I did ask a couple of months ago but my HSD1's are now on the way out and I know there are new releases from China all the time.


----------



## Vidal

erudite said:


> Hey guys can anyone recommend the best immersive, punchy and fun iem's under $20? I listen to a lot of hip hop and currently have some KZ HSD1's that I really like.
> 
> I did ask a couple of months ago but my HSD1's are now on the way out and I know there are new releases from China all the time.




Urbanfun, Hisoundaudio Flamenco, Senzer H1, KZ ZS3, maybe ZST, Tennmak Dulcimer

All of the above are fairly punchy


----------



## chickenmoon

erudite said:


> Hey guys can anyone recommend the best immersive, punchy and fun iem's under $20? I listen to a lot of hip hop and currently have some KZ HSD1's that I really like.
> 
> I did ask a couple of months ago but my HSD1's are now on the way out and I know there are new releases from China all the time.




LG Quadbeat 3 for under $10 is a no brainer IMO.


----------



## jwong

So many options in here... it seems there's an abundance of bargain earphones of quality these days. The T2, 4in1, HI905 all sound promising.
  
 Anyone want to advise me if my priorities are wide soundstage, tight bass, and ergonomics (something that is comfortable and stays in the ear)?


----------



## wastan

vidal said:


> Urbanfun, Hisoundaudio Flamenco, Senzer H1, KZ ZS3, maybe ZST, Tennmak Dulcimer
> 
> All of the above are fairly punchy


 I'd vouch for both the urbanfun and the zs3; given your preferences I'd recommend the more v shaped sound of the zs3.


----------



## 1clearhead

jwong said:


> So many options in here... it seems there's an abundance of bargain earphones of quality these days. The T2, 4in1, *HI905* all sound promising.
> 
> Anyone want to advise me if my priorities are *wide soundstage, tight bass, and ergonomics (something that is comfortable and stays in the ear)?*


 
  
 According to the ones you mentioned, go with the *UiiSii Hi-905*. ....All of the above plus a 3D-like sound signature that will blow you away.


----------



## CoiL

@1clearhead , how is the UiiSii Hi-905 soundstage *frontal depth* and layering? It seems that many here just go for *wide *soundstage but think that it`s all about soundstage and forget about frontal depth and layering. 
 I for example don`t want just "stretched" soundstage in width and crave for rather better frontal depth and layering.


----------



## 1clearhead

coil said:


> @1clearhead , how is the UiiSii Hi-905 soundstage *frontal depth* and layering? It seems that many here just go for *wide *soundstage but think that it`s all about soundstage and forget about frontal depth and layering.
> I for example don`t want just "stretched" soundstage in width and crave for rather better frontal depth and layering.


 
  
 Yup! They are pretty good! For example, the SENDIY M1221 and the MEMT X5 does this really well! But, the UiiSii Hi-905 adds the extra width and 3D-like effect to them. The only reason they don't top my M1221 and X5 is that it can get sibilance or harsh with certain genre's or songs.
  
 But overall, if you like the 4in1's, you love the Hi-905's!


----------



## Saoshyant

Is the MEMT X5 a taobao only purchase, or has it arrived on Ali?


----------



## toddy0191

griffith said:


> It wasn't a manufacturing flaw, I broke them accidentally.




Buy the Cellos from tennmak as they're a better version of the pros; same.signature but more refined. Message Tony before ordering explaining what happened with your Pros and my guess is that'll he'll probably stick a replacement in with your Cellos (don't quote me on that though). He's by far the best seller I've dealt with on Ae.

If you wear the Cellos up they'll also fit deep enough in your ears to wear under a helmet too.


----------



## Katsuchi

nvm


----------



## Katsuchi

erudite said:


> Hey guys can anyone recommend the best immersive, punchy and fun iem's under $20? I listen to a lot of hip hop and currently have some KZ HSD1's that I really like.
> 
> I did ask a couple of months ago but my HSD1's are now on the way out and I know there are new releases from China all the time.


 
 I love the Urbanfun Hifi earphones.. Tennmak Dulcimer are also pretty nice.
 I also use them for hiphop. Especially the Urbanfun hifi have a punchy bass, and really clear mid's and high's


----------



## erudite

chickenmoon said:


> LG Quadbeat 3 for under $10 is a no brainer IMO.


 
  
  
 Thanks, can you recommend a seller? There seems to be a lot of fakes about 
  
  


katsuchi said:


> I love the Urbanfun Hifi earphones.. Tennmak Dulcimer are also pretty nice.
> I also use them for hiphop. Especially the Urbanfun hifi have a punchy bass, and really clear mid's and high's


 
  


vidal said:


> Urbanfun, Hisoundaudio Flamenco, Senzer H1, KZ ZS3, maybe ZST, Tennmak Dulcimer
> 
> All of the above are fairly punchy


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestions!  Is it best to pick up the Urbanfun's from Aliexpress?


----------



## Vidal

erudite said:


> Thanks, can you recommend a seller? There seems to be a lot of fakes about
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!  Is it best to pick up the Urbanfun's from Aliexpress?


 
  
 You don't say where you are, so I'll assume USA. If you need 'em quick, as it's New Year in China, then cheapest from amazon.com is $35 Foxpic.
  
 Ali is a good source but you'll probably get the compact package version


----------



## erudite

vidal said:


> You don't say where you are, so I'll assume USA. If you need 'em quick, as it's New Year in China, then cheapest from amazon.com is $35 Foxpic.
> 
> Ali is a good source but you'll probably get the compact package version


 
  
  
 Sorry, I should have said - I'm in the UK. 
  
  
 Does the compact package version come with fewer tips?


----------



## Vidal

erudite said:


> Sorry, I should have said - I'm in the UK.
> 
> Does the compact package version come with fewer tips?


 
  
 It does, I think some sellers on Ali throw in extra tips though. I know I do.
  
 There's a guy on eBay selling a full package green pair 'unopened' for £25. He bought two from me so I assume it's one of mine he's selling. That includes postage.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> You don't say where you are, so I'll assume USA. If you need 'em quick, as it's New Year in China, then cheapest from amazon.com is $35 Foxpic.
> 
> Ali is a good source but you'll probably get the compact package version


 
  
 That's a shame.  The green one was going for a bit less, I think around $20 for a while.  I should have picked them up, but been enjoying the ZST too much.


----------



## 1clearhead

saoshyant said:


> Is the MEMT X5 a taobao only purchase, or has it arrived on Ali?


 
  
 It's only on taobao for now, but hopefully after the Chinese New Years and Spring Festivities they will be available on aliexpress.
  
 You can also get them on Mistertao through an agent.....
http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/541156657869.html


----------



## Saoshyant

I need to get enough items on taobao to justify putting together an order. Some things I was planning to buy there are no longer carried, others have shown up cheaper on Aliexpress, so I've been putting an order off for now.


----------



## chickenmoon

erudite said:


> Thanks, can you recommend a seller? There seems to be a lot of fakes about




That's the one I bought but it seems it ships to the UK only: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201737183566?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## denfi

Which sub 100$ phone would you say most resemble the sound quality of something like AKG K545? I know apples and oranges. I'm most likely not going to find something that matches the sound stage or clarity but I'm aiming in that direction.
  
 I'm looking for a set that has great clarity and separation, good all around balanced sound, I don't need huge bass but I would like it to be there. I listen to alt/indie/art rock, classical. I get the most enjoyment out of hearing accurate high detail.
  
 I have a set of ZS3s which I enjoy, the bass is nice and they have great isolation but I'm missing some of the detail and separation that I get out of my AKGs. I get 8$ vs $200 but I'm willing to spend up to $100 to get as close as I can, if I can stay around $50, even better. 
  
 I have some Xiaomi 5th gen Hybrids on order but am looking for a couple more sets to test.


----------



## Vidal

denfi said:


> Which sub 100$ phone would you say most resemble the sound quality of something like AKG K545? I know apples and oranges. I'm most likely not going to find something that matches the sound stage or clarity but I'm aiming in that direction.
> 
> I have some Xiaomi 5th gen Hybrids on order but am looking for a couple more sets to test.


 
  
  
 I'm not an expert and the +$50 mark but if the K545 are similar to the K550 I would suggest the Einsear T2 or Ty Hi-Z G3 from the ones I know about.
  
 Personally I would avoid most hybrids as they seem a bit closed in even though they have clarity. I think @1clearhead said the Uiisii H-905 were good at imaging and he was also v.positive about the Memt X5.


----------



## chickenmoon

denfi said:


> Which sub 100$ phone would you say most resemble the sound quality of something like AKG K545? I know apples and oranges. I'm most likely not going to find something that matches the sound stage or clarity but I'm aiming in that direction.
> 
> I'm looking for a set that has great clarity and separation, good all around balanced sound, I don't need huge bass but I would like it to be there. I listen to alt/indie/art rock, classical. I get the most enjoyment out of hearing accurate high detail.
> 
> ...




I don't know how the K545 sounds but Quadbeat 3 AKG version and Vivo XE800 (GR07 family) are both very much worth getting for only around £12 each on aliexpress. I am sure there are many other options but those two are sure very good "bang for the buck" for the kind of sound you're presumably looking for.


----------



## denfi

vidal said:


> I'm not an expert and the +$50 mark but if the K545 are similar to the K550 I would suggest the Einsear T2 or Ty Hi-Z G3 from the ones I know about.
> 
> Personally I would avoid most hybrids as they seem a bit closed in even though they have clarity. I think @1clearhead said the Uiisii H-905 were good at imaging and he was also v.positive about the Memt X5.


 
  
 Thanks, I was leaning towards those based on the index scores on your site. Great resource. Mostly the Einsear, seems like the G3's don't have much for bass or mid.


----------



## denfi

chickenmoon said:


> I don't know how the K545 sounds but Quadbeat 3 AKG version and Vivo XE800 (GR07 family) are both very much worth getting for only around £12 each on aliexpress. I am sure there are many other options but those two are sure very good "bang for the buck" for the kind of sound you're presumably looking for.


 
 Great, thanks. Both cheap enough to test out without regret.


----------



## Vidal

denfi said:


> Thanks, I was leaning towards those based on the index scores on your site. Great resource. Mostly the Einsear, seems like the G3's don't have much for bass or mid.


 
  
 Thanks, the site is still very much a work in progress, I may revisit scores overtime as I reference earphones back to back.
  
 Quote:


chickenmoon said:


> I don't know how the K545 sounds but Quadbeat 3 AKG version and Vivo XE800 (GR07 family) are both very much worth getting for only around £12 each on aliexpress. I am sure there are many other options but those two are sure very good "bang for the buck" for the kind of sound you're presumably looking for.


 
  
 I would say the XE800 is too mid forward to be considered a match for the AKG K545 (assuming it's similar to K550), but they are v.good earphones if that's your bag.
  
 They are prone to copies though. 'Beteran HIFI Audio Store' is a tried and tested source of the Vivo


----------



## denfi

vidal said:


> I would say the XE800 is too mid forward to be considered a match for the AKG K545 (assuming it's similar to K550), but they are v.good earphones if that's your bag.
> 
> They are prone to copies though. 'Beteran HIFI Audio Store' is a tried and tested source of the Vivo


 
  
  
 Yeah, K545 are almost identical to the K550, a bit more bass, maybe a hair less soundstage but otherwise identical. I use them with bigger pads so they end up sounding almost exactly like the K550 with bass. I bet the K550 and Ty Hi-Z G3 are very similar. You've mentioned that you drive them with a portable DAC, how do they perform right out of a phone? I have an S7 edge. I carry a Fiio to drive my AKGs but when using IEM's I prefer to go light.  I might snag a pair off your ebay store here shortly.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## Vidal

denfi said:


> Yeah, K545 are almost identical to the K550, a bit more bass, maybe a hair less soundstage but otherwise identical. I use them with bigger pads so they end up sounding almost exactly like the K550 with bass. I bet the K550 and Ty Hi-Z G3 are very similar. You've mentioned that you drive them with a portable DAC, how do they perform right out of a phone? I have an S7 edge. I carry a Fiio to drive my AKGs but when using IEM's I prefer to go light.  I might snag a pair off your ebay store here shortly.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
  
 They are probably one of the easiest to drive, I have to use the Aegis with my Xiaomi Max as the sound isn't very good. About 60% - 70% with my iPhone on it's own seems to be the perfect volume for me (I value my ears). There was a noticeable volume drop when I switched to my Denon AH-D340s.


----------



## Katsuchi

erudite said:


> Thanks, can you recommend a seller? There seems to be a lot of fakes about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've got mine from Aliexpress, I think they are the cheapest over there.
  
 Only $17 dollars, I bought them here: http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/JuvJMRF
 They were for me delivered in only 2 weeks (holland)


----------



## 1clearhead

vidal said:


> I'm not an expert and the +$50 mark but if the K545 are similar to the K550 I would suggest the Einsear T2 or Ty Hi-Z G3 from the ones I know about.
> 
> Personally I would avoid most hybrids as they seem a bit closed in even though they have clarity. I think @1clearhead said the Uiisii H-905 were good at imaging and he was also v.positive about the Memt X5.


 
 +1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ....both are very promising!


----------



## dudinacas

Hey guys, what would be the best IEM around the $15USD mark for general use (not sport)? I'm looking for a fun or V-shaped signature, would the Piston 3 still be a good choice or is there better now?


----------



## notamethlab

dudinacas said:


> Hey guys, what would be the best IEM around the $15USD mark for general use (not sport)? I'm looking for a fun or V-shaped signature, would the Piston 3 still be a good choice or is there better now?



Urbanfun hybrid, yinjw s1, and somic v4


----------



## B9Scrambler

notamethlab said:


> Urbanfun hybrid, yinjw s1, and somic v4


 
  
 Haven't tried the other two but the Somic V4 is stellar! Loving them so far.


----------



## notamethlab

b9scrambler said:


> Haven't tried the other two but the Somic V4 is stellar! Loving them so far.



The yinjw s1 and somic v4 are very similar, the s1 might be a tad bit more bassy. 

The urbanfun is more on the balanced side.


----------



## CoiL

b9scrambler said:


> notamethlab said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanfun hybrid, yinjw s1, and somic v4
> ...


 
 You have more info about V4 or review maybe?


----------



## B9Scrambler

coil said:


> You have more info about V4 or review maybe?


 
  
 I am planning a review, but that won't be up for a while. I posted this in my micro-driver thread recently;
  
 "Like a budget Meze 12 Classics with a larger soundstage and more accurate imaging. It's treble isn't quite as refined as the 12 Classics' and it's design lacking the Meze's clean elegance, but the cable is gorgeous and best of all, no microphonics!!! It's especially nice for something so wallet friendly. Strain relief is pretty much non-existent though."
  
They offer a fairly even, balanced sound with a mildly boosted mid-bass region that gives them a warm presentation. They have a nicely weighted sound thats not as thin as many micro-drivers, but not overly thick like the Brainwavz M100. This weight and balance keeps the mid-range clear despite being slightly recessed. Treble is tight and well-controlled with good extension that falls well short of bright but isn't lacking energy and panache. One of my favorite aspects. They don't seem to overwhelm with detail nor do they feel like they're lacking at all. Some of the reviews I've read say they're really bright, but I don't get that from them at all whatsoever. I'm using the large Senn-style Havi b-flange tips which generally boost treble presence in my experience. They're very musical and easy to listen to. 
  
 The housings are also very long/tall, which I can see combined with their stubby nozzle causing fit issues for some. Probably why they only come with long multi-flange tips.
  
 I got them at the same time as the Joyroom E107 which I'm finding very disappointing. The extra 9 bucks was well worth it for the V4 (14 vs. 23 CAD). I also prefer them over most of the hybrids I've got. What the V4 gives up to those in raw detail and clarity they make for with coherence and realism. Obviously tastes will vary and that's not going to be for everyone, but that trade off is more than worth it for me.
  
 Along with the B3 Pro II, the V4 is finding it's way into my rotation more and more. Looking forward to these two reviews.


----------



## bokiboki

Ok,of all I can not decide between Tennmak Pro,Piano or Kinera bd005.. some suggestions


----------



## 1clearhead

bokiboki said:


> Ok,of all I can not decide between Tennmak Pro,Piano or Kinera bd005.. some suggestions


 

 I don't have the Pro or Piano, but with the right silicone tips the BD05 sounds solid.


----------



## 365310

Hi guys. what is the best bluetooth sports headphone for under 17$?
 I am looking at qcy and deciding between qy8 and qy19. there is a lot of models and i am afraid to buy one with terrible sound.


----------



## Vidal

leandronb said:


> Hi guys. what is the best bluetooth sports headphone for under 17$?
> I am looking at qcy and deciding between qy8 and qy19. there is a lot of models and i am afraid to buy one with terrible sound.


 
  
  
 Have you looked at the Macaw T1000, it gets a good review on Audiofight?
  
 I would have also said Meizu EP51 but I think that'll be too expensive


----------



## 365310

vidal said:


> Have you looked at the Macaw T1000, it gets a good review on Audiofight?
> 
> I would have also said Meizu EP51 but I think that'll be too expensive


 
 I could not find this T1000 under 25usd.
 I don't really need superb sound since i already have good wired headphones, i just need something that is just great for the price and will not fall when i am running.


----------



## Vidal

leandronb said:


> I could not find this T1000 under 25usd.
> I don't really need superb sound since i already have good wired headphones, i just need something that is just great for the price and will not fall when i am running.


 
  
 It's $19.52 on Gearbest - so it's more than I remembered. I'm working in £s.
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_366439.html?wid=21
  
 These sound OK
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_355184.html?wid=21
  
 But..... I had a few problems with humming on a couple of earphones, some do, some don't


----------



## theredhood

Hey guys, looking for a IEM under 20$ with bass similar to the rock zircon but better build quality. 
Right now I'm looking at the Boarseman KR49i or KZ zs3 (not sure if the bass is strong enough). 

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## hoerlurar

leandronb said:


> Hi guys. what is the best bluetooth sports headphone for under 17$?
> I am looking at qcy and deciding between qy8 and qy19. there is a lot of models and i am afraid to buy one with terrible sound.


 

 I own the qy19, and can recommend it!


----------



## Vidal

theredhood said:


> Hey guys, looking for a IEM under 20$ with bass similar to the rock zircon but better build quality.
> Right now I'm looking at the Boarseman KR49i or KZ zs3 (not sure if the bass is strong enough).
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.


 
  
 GGMM Nightingale are very bassy, similar build quality to the Boarseman. They are $19.46 on Gearbest


----------



## theredhood

vidal said:


> GGMM Nightingale are very bassy, similar build quality to the Boarseman. They are $19.46 on Gearbest




Would you consider the sound quality of the nightingale better than the Boarseman?


----------



## Vidal

theredhood said:


> Would you consider the sound quality of the nightingale better than the Boarseman?


 
  
 Tricky as I haven't got the Boarseman to hand - I'm waiting on a batch from AE
  
 From memory the KR49 are not bassy and are actually quite refined. The GGMM have a real bass thump to them with the foams I use, they're bass canons but with a decent treble, mids are a little recessed.


----------



## snip3r77

bokiboki said:


> Ok,of all I can not decide between Tennmak Pro,Piano or Kinera bd005.. some suggestions




Try the tennmak pro it's fun


----------



## canoniz06

I just saw that VE is offering an Espresso edition. They look really nice. Does anyone know how they compare to the Monk+? I may settle for the coffee color if they sound the same, but Lee said there would be a difference in tonal qualities because its a different cord used. Are there any noticeable differences between the Espresso Monk+ and standard Monk+.. or even the Cotton Candy vs regular Monk+?


----------



## DBaldock9

canoniz06 said:


> I just saw that VE is offering an Espresso edition. They look really nice. Does anyone know how they compare to the Monk+? I may settle for the coffee color if they sound the same, but Lee said there would be a difference in tonal qualities because its a different cord used. Are there any noticeable differences between the Espresso Monk+ and standard Monk+.. or even the Cotton Candy vs regular Monk+?


 
 I just received the VE Asura 2.0 (2.5TRRS) & VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) "Espresso" in the mail today.  Venture Electronics included a standard set of VE Monk Plus (3.5TRS), as a gift.  While I have listened briefly to all of them, I haven't done any critical comparisons, yet.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Vidal

Nice little influx of earphones to review this weekend: -
  

Kinera BD005
QKZ DM200
KZ ZN1 mini


----------



## canoniz06

dbaldock9 said:


> I just received the VE Asura 2.0 (2.5TRRS) & VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) "Espresso" in the mail today.  Venture Electronics included a standard set of VE Monk Plus (3.5TRS), as a gift.  While I have listened briefly to all of them, I haven't done any critical comparisons, yet.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


in 
Oh, ok. I look forward to reading a review from you. I have a set of the ty hi-z earbuds coming in, because i was looking for more bass. But i do enjoy the monk+ sound sig.


----------



## Saoshyant

canoniz06 said:


> in
> Oh, ok. I look forward to reading a review from you. I have a set of the ty hi-z earbuds coming in, because i was looking for more bass. But i do enjoy the monk+ sound sig.




Check out Qian39.


----------



## DBaldock9

canoniz06 said:


> in
> Oh, ok. I look forward to reading a review from you. I have a set of the ty hi-z earbuds coming in, because i was looking for more bass. But i do enjoy the monk+ sound sig.


 
 The VE Monk Plus (3.5TRS) can be connected directly to the single-ended output on my Onkyo DP-X1, and the VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) "Espresso" comes with an adapter cable (3.5mm TRS Plug to 2.5mm TRRS Jack), so it can also be connected to the same output.  I'm using the "doughnut" foams on both earbuds.  No EQ used in the Onkyo Music app, and the Digital Filter is set to _Sharp_.
  
 I'm looping on the track "Miserere", from _Out of Time and Country_ (24-bit, 176.4-KHz) [ http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=43&products_id=167 ], and switching back & forth between the Espresso Monk Plus and the standard Monk Plus. To me, the differences are very subtle, but the Espresso model seems to have a slightly more open sound stage.  It just doesn't seem like the overall sound of the Monk Plus is affected very much by the difference in cables, when connected to the single-ended output.
  
 However, when I connect the balanced cable of the Espresso model to the balanced output of the DP-X1 (and doing my best to match volume levels), the they do sound better.  The Bass impact seems deeper, and the sound stage seems wider.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## TheWongWrong

Hey all, 

I've barely stepped into the world of decent audio and am currently using some Zircons and find them good on highs with slightly recessed miss but too bassy for my taste. 

Can someone recommend me a cheap pair with better detail and soundstage? Currently looking at KZ ZST and UiiSii HM7. Also I noticed an UiiSii HM8 recently, are they better than the HM7s?


----------



## snip3r77

thewongwrong said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've barely stepped into the world of decent audio and am currently using some Zircons and find them good on highs with slightly recessed miss but too bassy for my taste.
> 
> Can someone recommend me a cheap pair with better detail and soundstage? Currently looking at KZ ZST and UiiSii HM7. Also I noticed an UiiSii HM8 recently, are they better than the HM7s?




Tennmak Pros , no ragrets


----------



## badgerman

I bought and reviewed these 3 headphones from AliExpress. Sound in-tone and Bluedio. Bluedio were far superior but the sturdy in-tone ones were good too for other reasons
  
 Here's the link 
 
  
 hope that helps someone. Happy to answer any questions about them too - just hit me up in the comments


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

A ghost came back,
 just to say HI!
 and perhaps to update the list of best earphones cause I get to listen lot of new one....but Aliexpress was a pain in they ass and I have lot of problems with orders and became frustrated about the whole chinese audiophile stuff....while still listening to music alot, just stop to buy compulsively cause i'm damn poor!
  
 Perhaps i'm good now to suggest to be carefull with some dishonnest chinese sellers from ALI.
  
 One that say he sell 3drivers earphones and that is not the case, so be carefull and stay AWAY from ''NAOI factory outlet store'' and NEVER spent 100$ on this 30$ worth (on Taobao) mediocre earphones!!!
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DT1000-headset-in-general-DIY-high-end-fever/32690599652.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.zgFSKO
 He was uncollaborative and never try to proof the 3drivers claim, I suspect that the 2 ''5stars'' reviews are false too....wich is a rampant phenomen in Aliexpress and perhaps on Headfi as well, I try to fight that, but do not have time and energy right now. I hate the false propaganda of corporate ********...so low so low (fi?)....
  
 That and the fact that even if some earphones sound well, perhaps update about their durability will be needed. I'm a little confuse about working condition as well, especially when the earphones parts look like to have been glued by ''children'' in too productivist condition.
  
 SO, my love story right now is about sub-20$ URBANFUN dualdriver balanced earphones....they sound so elegant and clear!
  
 Another don't even have name and are sell by different store with different name, I fall in a trap and buy second pair for friends that have VERY BAD construction and ALL broke cause of cheap glue that can't stick the 2 earshell part properly, So, another warning, DO NOT BUY here:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/dodocool-HIFI-In-Ear-Ear-bud-Double-Armature-Dynamic-Headphone-Wired-Moving-Iron-Coil-Canalphone-Earphone/32651762438.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.fA6qWgA
  
  
 The first pair I bought for me are very very good and construction is professional, these DIY Wood dual drivers (DD+BA) are superb and smooth sounding with wide soundstage and kind of bassy soundsignature, mids are fowards, details got sparkle, I really adore them and at 20$ it's an UNKNOWN miracle.
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-In-ear-DIY-Earphone-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Earbuds-HIFI-Earphones-Unique/32723531578.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.c3Nij6
  
 So, that's it for now, I have other interesting earphones that I will talk about this week.
  
 Cheers to all headfier and stay alert in this confuse audio world!


----------



## Vidal

> The first pair I bought for me are very very good and construction is professional, these DIY Wood dual drivers (DD+BA) are superb and smooth sounding with wide soundstage and kind of bassy soundsignature, mids are fowards, details got sparkle, I really adore them and at 20$ it's an UNKNOWN miracle.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-In-ear-DIY-Earphone-Dynamic-and-Armature-2-unit-Wood-Earbuds-HIFI-Earphones-Unique/32723531578.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.c3Nij6
> 
> So, that's it for now, I have other interesting earphones that I will talk about this week.
> ...


 
  
 That last pair is described as Kinera BD006 - the Kinera BD005 is well known and regarded, they must have a new model out.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> That last pair is described as Kinera BD006 - the Kinera BD005 is well known and regarded, they must have a new model out.


 

 ​Okay, yeah I forgot about this, Kinera product  look great and these one is strangely low priced and hard to find, as with chinese iem sometime they use original parts and change name...can't even find the BD006, perhaps on Taobao but I don't buy there. Anyway, be sure these one hit WAY above their price range.
  
 The other Dodocool as kind of the same sound but construction is weak and this is quite depressing because I think inner part are the exact same DD and BA...
  
  
 I try the **** 4in1 and don't understand the fuzz about them, sound dryish and small soundstage to my ear...but most of all is the form factor...wich is suppose to be over ear but should'nt ,I really don't find them wearable at all to be honnest!
  
 Try the Musicmaker TW1, nice construction and VERY small! Sound is detailed and foward, will have to listen more but not bad at all for the price.
  
 I really love the FAAEL 64ohm earbuds too and will perhaps make a review of them...
  
 Qian39 is a big suprise too, vocal are so sweet!


----------



## doggiemom

dbaldock9 said:


> I just received the VE Asura 2.0 (2.5TRRS) & VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) "Espresso" in the mail today.  Venture Electronics included a standard set of VE Monk Plus (3.5TRS), as a gift.  While I have listened briefly to all of them, I haven't done any critical comparisons, yet.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


 

 Please share impressions of the Asura.  For the price, the Monks can't be beat - I especially love the balanced versions (though in fairness that may be because I listen to them primarily with an LH Labs GO V2 Infinity, and the balanced output is rumored to be much better than the SE).  I've been unable to pull the trigger on the higher end VE models........ though for the amount of money I've spent collecting the different colors, I probably could have bought one of their higher-end models!


----------



## alvinlim2010

dbaldock9 said:


> The VE Monk Plus (3.5TRS) can be connected directly to the single-ended output on my Onkyo DP-X1, and the VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) "Espresso" comes with an adapter cable (3.5mm TRS Plug to 2.5mm TRRS Jack), so it can also be connected to the same output.  I'm using the "doughnut" foams on both earbuds.  No EQ used in the Onkyo Music app, and the Digital Filter is set to _Sharp_.
> 
> I'm looping on the track "Miserere", from _Out of Time and Country_ (24-bit, 176.4-KHz) [ http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?cPath=43&products_id=167 ], and switching back & forth between the Espresso Monk Plus and the standard Monk Plus. To me, the differences are very subtle, but the Espresso model seems to have a slightly more open sound stage.  It just doesn't seem like the overall sound of the Monk Plus is affected very much by the difference in cables, when connected to the single-ended output.
> 
> ...



 


I saw the Espresso version of the Monk plus on Ali as well (there is a package for $30 - which I believe contains the balanced adapter as well). I do not have any experience with the balanced output (I just gotten the Opus #1, which as a balanced jack). Will it work with any IEMs/earbuds with the standard 3.5mm plug? 

Will balanced output have a significant difference from your standard output?


----------



## snip3r77

doggiemom said:


> Please share impressions of the Asura.  For the price,* the Monks can't be beat *- I especially love the balanced versions (though in fairness that may be because I listen to them primarily with an LH Labs GO V2 Infinity, and the balanced output is rumored to be much better than the SE).  I've been unable to pull the trigger on the higher end VE models........ though for the amount of money I've spent collecting the different colors, I probably could have bought one of their higher-end models!




Yeah it can only be used at home and not during commuting. Sound quality no comments as I've tried it on my Pioneer DAP and pull it out after 60s of usage. Passed my Tennmak Pro to my friend who has the Monk and he asked me where to purchase it


----------



## egzbuen

Any love for ttpod t2e here?

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## peter123

alvinlim2010 said:


> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > The VE Monk Plus (3.5TRS) can be connected directly to the single-ended output on my Onkyo DP-X1, and the VE Monk Plus (2.5TRRS) "Espresso" comes with an adapter cable (3.5mm TRS Plug to 2.5mm TRRS Jack), so it can also be connected to the same output.  I'm using the "doughnut" foams on both earbuds.  No EQ used in the Onkyo Music app, and the Digital Filter is set to _Sharp_.
> ...




No, you'll need a balanced cable for the IEM's/headphones/earbuds to work in balanced mode. The adapter I believe is either for switching between 2.5mm balanced (like in your #1) and 3.5mm balanced (like Hifiman and LH Labs uses) or to use a balanced cable with a single ended output (that way an adapter is enough for it to work, VE has several adapters so I'm not 100% sure which one is included with the Espresso). 

The difference between single ended and balanced output are often easy noticeable in portable sources in my experience. I think this is a cheap way to test out the balanced output on your #1.


----------



## DBaldock9

peter123 said:


> No, you'll need a balanced cable for the IEM's/headphones/earbuds to work in balanced mode. The adapter I believe is either for switching between 2.5mm balanced (like in your #1) and 3.5mm balanced (like Hifiman and LH Labs uses) or to use a balanced cable with a single ended output (that way an adapter is enough for it to work, VE has several adapters so I'm not 100% sure which one is included with the Espresso).
> 
> The difference between single ended and balanced output are often easy noticeable in portable sources in my experience. I think this is a cheap way to test out the balanced output on your #1.


 

 VE included two 3.5mm -to- 2.5mm adapters with the Balanced Monk Plus "Espresso" ($30), and with the Balanced Asura 2.0 ($88) that I ordered.
  
 1.) The 3.5mm TRS -to- 2.5mm TRRS is wired as:

*3.5mm TRS Plug*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​*2.5mm TRRS Jack*​Tip​=​L+​ ​to​ ​L+​=​Ring2​Ring​=​R+​ ​to​ ​R+​=​Ring1​Sleeve​=​GND​ ​to​ ​R- & L-​=​Tip & Sleeve​
  
 2.) I haven't checked with an Ohmmeter, but I suspect the 3.5mm TRRS -to- 2.5mm TRRS may be wired for the HifiMan output to the VE (AK) input:

*3.5mm TRRS Plug*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​*2.5mm TRRS Jack*​Tip​=​L+​ ​to​ ​L+​=​Ring2​Ring1​=​R+​ ​to​ ​R+​=​Ring1​Ring2​=​L-​ ​to​ ​L-​=​Sleeve​Sleeve​=​R-​ ​to​ ​R-​=​Tip​
  
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## alvinlim2010

dbaldock9 said:


> VE included two 3.5mm -to- 2.5mm adapters with the Balanced Monk Plus "Espresso" ($30), and with the Balanced Asura 2.0 ($88) that I ordered.
> 
> 1.) The 3.5mm TRS -to- 2.5mm TRRS is wired as:
> 
> ...



 


Ok that is quite a lot of technicalities that I am not terribly well-informed in (pardon my noobness)! So I suppose that the monk espresso does not come with balanced cables, and even with the adaptors, it cannot take advantage of the balanced output of my #1?


----------



## DBaldock9

alvinlim2010 said:


> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > VE included two 3.5mm -to- 2.5mm adapters with the Balanced Monk Plus "Espresso" ($30), and with the Balanced Asura 2.0 ($88) that I ordered.
> ...


 
 Does the #1 have a 2.5mm Balanced Jack, or a 3.5mm Balanced Jack?
 If you want the Balanced Monk Plus, select either the "Espresso 2.5TRRS" or "Espresso 3.5TRRS" model, for $30 on AliExpress.


----------



## alvinlim2010

dbaldock9 said:


> Does the #1 have a 2.5mm Balanced Jack, or a 3.5mm Balanced Jack?
> If you want the Balanced Monk Plus, select either the "Espresso 2.5TRRS" or "Espresso 3.5TRRS" model, for $30 on AliExpress.



 


The #1 has a 2.5mm balanced jack. Just to check, will the Monk Plus with balanced cable, work with the 3.5mm SE as well (which I suppose wouldn't require the adaptor)?


----------



## rad7

Hi everyone, I want to order Joyroom JR-E-103, but unfortunately they are only available on Taobao. I have never ordered on Taobao and the ordering system seems a little confusing. They are priced at $14.60, but with shipping and commission costs, the total is coming to $22.64. I am wondering if there is a way to avoid these costs. Also, are there any other sites that sell these iems?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## yangian

rad7 said:


> Hi everyone, I want to order Joyroom JR-E-103, but unfortunately they are only available on Taobao. I have never ordered on Taobao and the ordering system seems a little confusing. They are priced at $14.60, but with shipping and commission costs, the total is coming to $22.64. I am wondering if there is a way to avoid these costs. Also, are there any other sites that sell these iems?
> 
> Thank you.


 
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Joyroom-JR-E103-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone/1831227_32639668352.html


----------



## rad7

yangian said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/100-Original-Joyroom-JR-E103-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone/1831227_32639668352.html


 
 Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately, it is out of stock on aliexpress.


----------



## yangian

rad7 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately, it is out of stock on aliexpress.


 

 Oh, sorry, didn't notice that.


----------



## DBaldock9

alvinlim2010 said:


> dbaldock9 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the #1 have a 2.5mm Balanced Jack, or a 3.5mm Balanced Jack?
> ...


 
 You use the "3.5mm TRS to 2.5mm TRRS adapter" (which VE provides), when you want to connect the Espresso Monk Plus (Balanced 2.5mmTRRS) earbud cable to a 3.5mm SE jack (like a phone, Laptop, or other DAP).
  
 That's what I was saying in my initial comparison of the standard Monk Plus (which only has a 3.5mm TRS), and the Espresso Monk Plus (Balanced 2.5mmTRRS) - I was able to connect either earbud to the SE jack on my DP-X1, and not have to worry about any gain difference between Balanced & SE outputs, when trying to see if they sound the same.
  
 Hope this helps,
 David Baldock


----------



## alvinlim2010

dbaldock9 said:


> You use the "3.5mm TRS to 2.5mm TRRS adapter" (which VE provides), when you want to connect the Espresso Monk Plus (Balanced 2.5mmTRRS) earbud cable to a 3.5mm SE jack (like a phone, Laptop, or other DAP).
> 
> That's what I was saying in my initial comparison of the standard Monk Plus (which only has a 3.5mm TRS), and the Espresso Monk Plus (Balanced 2.5mmTRRS) - I was able to connect either earbud to the SE jack on my DP-X1, and not have to worry about any gain difference between Balanced & SE outputs, when trying to see if they sound the same.
> 
> ...



 


I see, noted on that, thanks! I shall go ahead and give it a try!


----------



## DBaldock9

doggiemom said:


> Please share impressions of the Asura.  For the price, the Monks can't be beat - I especially love the balanced versions (though in fairness that may be because I listen to them primarily with an LH Labs GO V2 Infinity, and the balanced output is rumored to be much better than the SE).  I've been unable to pull the trigger on the higher end VE models........ though for the amount of money I've spent collecting the different colors, I probably could have bought one of their higher-end models!


 
 The standard Monk Plus (SE 3.5TRS) that I received, already has a new home with a co-worker.  When I was comparing it to the Espresso Monk Plus (Balanced 2.5TRRS - connected to the 3.5mm TRS to 2.5mm TRRS Adapter cable), the differences were very subtle, but the Espresso model seemed to have a slightly more open sound stage.  It just didn't seem like the overall sound of the Monk Plus is affected too much by the difference in cables, when connected to the Single-Ended output.  The Espresso 2.5TRRS does sound better when it's connected to the Balanced output of my DP-X1, with better Bass (clarity & impact), and larger sound-stage.
  
  
 Comparing the Balanced models of the Asura 2.0 and the Monk Plus (both with the Black/White donut foams) - the Monk Plus seems to have more Low Bass, but the Asura has better clarity and detail in the Bass; clearer, more forward Midrange; and I just don't hear much difference in the Treble between the two.
  
*NOTE:* Since the Ausra 2.0 is 150Ω, and the Monk Plus is 64Ω, I did have to fiddle with the volume control a bit, to try and _gain match_ - so that could influence my perceptions of which sounds clearer / better.
  
 I guess the end result of this quick comparison, is that I believe the additional clarity & detail of the sound from the Asura 2.0 (Balanced 2.5TRRS), is worth the additional cost over the Monk Plus.  
 However, I'm not entirely convinced that the upgrade from the standard Monk Plus, to the Espresso Monk Plus (Balanced 2.5TRRS), is worth the 6x price increase.


----------



## To.M

rad7 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately, it is out of stock on aliexpress.




So maybe E107?


----------



## Vidal

rad7 said:


> Hi everyone, I want to order Joyroom JR-E-103, but unfortunately they are only available on Taobao. I have never ordered on Taobao and the ordering system seems a little confusing. They are priced at $14.60, but with shipping and commission costs, the total is coming to $22.64. I am wondering if there is a way to avoid these costs. Also, are there any other sites that sell these iems?
> 
> Thank you.


 
  
 Any particular reason for settling on the E103? That's a lot of money for a oldish IEM


----------



## Shinry

How about those?
  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Original-Joyroom-E103-In-ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-Voice-Headset-Dynamic-Headphone-Aerospace/32654526890.html
 Quote:


rad7 said:


> Hi everyone, I want to order Joyroom JR-E-103, but unfortunately they are only available on Taobao. I have never ordered on Taobao and the ordering system seems a little confusing. They are priced at $14.60, but with shipping and commission costs, the total is coming to $22.64. I am wondering if there is a way to avoid these costs. Also, are there any other sites that sell these iems?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rad7

to.m said:


> So maybe E107?


 
  
  


vidal said:


> Any particular reason for settling on the E103? That's a lot of money for a oldish IEM


 
 I am looking for a cheapish IEM (preferably <$15) with 3 buttons for android (this option is not mandatory, though), has a small footprint (so that they are comfortable to wear while sleeping) and something that has a "gentle and non-fatiguing" sound signature, but with good bass. These seem to fit the bill according to these two reviews - E103 & E107. It seems E103 is the more refined version of the E107. 
  
 But please let me know if there are better alternatives. Looking at the above discussion, I am genuinely curious about the monks, though I never tried earbuds before.


----------



## rad7

@Shinry
  
 Thank you very much!


----------



## Vidal

rad7 said:


> I am looking for a cheapish IEM (preferably <$15) with 3 buttons for android (this option is not mandatory, though), has a small footprint (so that they are comfortable to wear while sleeping) and something that has a "gentle and non-fatiguing" sound signature, but with good bass. These seem to fit the bill according to these two reviews - E103 & E107. It seems E103 is the more refined version of the E107.
> 
> But please let me know if there are better alternatives. Looking at the above discussion, I am genuinely curious about the monks, though I never tried earbuds before.


 
  
 I wasn't aware of the E103's remote having the extra controls. There are other options if the 3 button remote isn't mandatory but if they are genuinely better than the E107 then they'll be pretty good.
  
 I've been looking at the E105 on Gearbest as one of my next orders, only got the one Joyroom review.


----------



## rad7

vidal said:


> I wasn't aware of the E103's remote having the extra controls. There are other options if the 3 button remote isn't mandatory but if they are genuinely better than the E107 then they'll be pretty good.
> 
> I've been looking at the E105 on Gearbest as one of my next orders, only got the one Joyroom review.


 
 I wasn't even aware that there is a E105 model. Thank you for letting me know about it. I wonder how it sounds & how big it is when compared to E103.
  
 Joyroom's naming scheme is a little confusing. For example, I would have never thought that the E103 is the improved, refined version of E107!


----------



## loomisjohnson

rad7 said:


> I am looking for a cheapish IEM (preferably <$15) with 3 buttons for android (this option is not mandatory, though), has a small footprint (so that they are comfortable to wear while sleeping) and something that has a "gentle and non-fatiguing" sound signature, but with good bass. These seem to fit the bill according to these two reviews - E103 & E107. It seems E103 is the more refined version of the E107.
> 
> But please let me know if there are better alternatives. Looking at the above discussion, I am genuinely curious about the monks, though I never tried earbuds before.


 

 the dzat df10 is certainly gentle and non-fatiguiging, with good bass; also incredible build quality and packaging for the price. for a few bucks more, the urbanfun is exceptional.


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> the dzat df10 is certainly gentle and non-fatiguiging, with good bass; also incredible build quality and packaging for the price. for a few bucks more, the urbanfun is exceptional.


 
  
 Both stick out a bit too much to be worn when sleeping though.


----------



## DBaldock9

rad7 said:


> I am looking for a cheapish IEM (preferably <$15) with 3 buttons for android (this option is not mandatory, though), has a small footprint (so that they are comfortable to wear while sleeping) and something that has a "gentle and non-fatiguing" sound signature, but with good bass. These seem to fit the bill according to these two reviews - E103 & E107. It seems E103 is the more refined version of the E107.
> 
> But please let me know if there are better alternatives. Looking at the above discussion, I am genuinely curious about the monks, though I never tried earbuds before.


 

 I haven't received it yet, but I've ordered the MEMT X5, because it looks small enough to wear comfortably while sleeping.  It does have a Mic, and at least one button. The X5 is currently $22.11.
  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MEMT-X5-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Earbuds-Hifi-Bass/32791270664.html


----------



## danpalarie

Hi everybody, so finally my 1 year old ttpod t1 cable died. I loved them and believe me or not they were taking half of the time from my westone 3. I loved the bass of ttpod and also the soundstage was quite deep. What would you recommend with similar ttpod signature at about max 100-150 dollars? Was wondering if I should invest in 2 iem like vsonic vsd3 + something else or I should go to one expensive piece.

Please give recommendations? I was out of head if community and I am a bit out of new great value Chinese pieces.


----------



## wastan

rad7 said:


> I am looking for a cheapish IEM (preferably <$15) with 3 buttons for android (this option is not mandatory, though), has a small footprint (so that they are comfortable to wear while sleeping) and something that has a "gentle and non-fatiguing" sound signature, but with good bass. These seem to fit the bill according to these two reviews - E103 & E107. It seems E103 is the more refined version of the E107.
> 
> But please let me know if there are better alternatives. Looking at the above discussion, I am genuinely curious about the monks, though I never tried earbuds before.



have not heard the 103 but that's how I use the 107 and I've got no complaints (there can be microphonics though).


----------



## Octave0

The joyroom 105's are similar looking to the rock zircons thats what prompted me to try them out months ago, they do have nice lows to them & slightly pronounced highs from what i remember but mine was defect L channel was lower in volume & bass output then the R side so i just put them away, the 103's are small & have a nice sound to them but on certain sources the volume is lower then most earphones one would be used to, but they are, one of my fav for the mids, i sleep with them in as they are tiny, the best tiny earphones i would of recommended for comfort & sound would of been the Usams Ereno series but unfortunatley they are now discontinued  the true underdogs for me the best cheap earphone of 2016 not the zircons  which are average to me, the usams sonically all across the spectrum they sound amazing, metal shell tiny but with a big nozzle, my best cheap buy so far. By the time i realised how good they are they was discontinued  i also like the kz hds1 but they are not my preferred sound signiture the Usams ereno compares to bigger & much more expensive earphones i have, i recently got the Trinity audio hyperion tiny earphones the are much more expensive but i dare to say the erenos are up there with them & thats me being generous.

You can see the gold Joyroom's & the grey/silver Usams & the tiny wood hisound flamencos in the pics.


----------



## VinceHill24

octave0 said:


> The joyroom 105's are similar looking to the rock zircons thats what prompted me to try them out months ago, they do have nice lows to them & slightly pronounced highs from what i remember but mine was defect L channel was lower in volume & bass output then the R side so i just put them away, the 103's are small & have a nice sound to them but on certain sources the volume is lower then most earphones one would be used to, but they are, one of my fav for the mids, i sleep with them in as they are tiny, the best tiny earphones i would of recommended for comfort & sound would of been the Usams Ereno series but unfortunatley they are now discontinued  the true underdogs for me the best cheap earphone of 2016 not the zircons  which are average to me, the usams sonically all across the spectrum they sound amazing, metal shell tiny but with a big nozzle, my best cheap buy so far. By the time i realised how good they are they was discontinued  i also like the kz hds1 but they are not my preferred sound signiture the Usams ereno compares to bigger & much more expensive earphones i have, i recently got the Trinity audio hyperion tiny earphones the are much more expensive but i dare to say the erenos are up there with them & thats me being generous.
> 
> You can see the gold Joyroom's & the grey/silver Usams & the tiny wood hisound flamencos in the pics.



Agree about the Joyroom E103 sounding quiet even at high volume. Probably because the E013 has a low sensitivity, i need to set my Note 3 volume to 80% above to really feel the sound coming out while most IEMs can be driven quite fine by my Note 3 @ 50-60% of volume. They're very comfortably tiny and therefore makes it an excellent IEM to sleep with. 

How is the sound of the USAMS ERENO may i ask ? It looks interesting and i should probably look up on it.


----------



## Octave0

vincehill24 said:


> Agree about the Joyroom E103 sounding quiet even at high volume. Probably because the E013 has a low sensitivity, i need to set my Note 3 volume to 80% above to really feel the sound coming out while most IEMs can be driven quite fine by my Note 3 @ 50-60% of volume. They're very comfortably tiny and therefore makes it an excellent IEM to sleep with.
> 
> How is the sound of the USAMS ERENO may i ask ? It looks interesting and i should probably look up on it.




Its difficult for me to describe the sound signiture as i have nothing that sounds similar to them & im abit dyslexic so its hard to put it in to words, anyways becuase of the wide nozzle you can try array of tips on them which does change the sound alot but with stock tips i would describe them as having a bright sound sig detailed popping highs, smooth clear mids & shallow bass its there but its very controlled & timed accuratly, changing tips with a wider holes makes the bass rumble & vocals almost airy but stil very clear in tone, i wouldn't call them balanced but i dont know what it is any genre i throw at them they handle it superbly e.g if i listen to some rap songs which are recorded with heavy bass which makes most other iems sound congested & muffled these 'normalize' the sound for me making the vocals clear bringing out the details of the songs & bass much more controlled, shocking how bassy these can get with e.q without distortion, or if i listen to songs which are high on the treble these do a fine job of handling it. You can play around with different tips but no matter what you use the sound quality shines, i dont like comparing iems because there is so many variables & everyone has there own preferred taste
 but for what they cost i got to say im extremely impressed plus they lasted me this long only the mic button is broke my fault i stepped on them by accident.

If i listen to the same songs back to back changing iem from ba triple driver double etc.. these stil impress me & i had them long enough to say if they was still about for the price i paid they would be an absolute bargain. They put a smile on my face everytime 

They are discontinued from aliexpress i got mine in may last year but i found usams website which says they are instock but they are lil bit more expensive then they was on aliexpress & i dont know if its safe to order from there.

http://www.usams.com/product/new-design-ereno-series-earphones-for-mobile-phones-headset.html


----------



## thejoker13

I received the Tennmak dulcimers and Tennmak banjos today and my cello and Tennmak porcelains should be here by the end of next week. I'm blown away at the overall quality of both of these phone's. They've far exceeded my expectations! If you're in the market for a 20-30 dollar earphone, then I'd highly recommend either of these phones.


----------



## VinceHill24

octave0 said:


> Its difficult for me to describe the sound signiture as i have nothing that sounds similar to them & im abit dyslexic so its hard to put it in to words, anyways becuase of the wide nozzle you can try array of tips on them which does change the sound alot but with stock tips i would describe them as having a bright sound sig detailed popping highs, smooth clear mids & shallow bass its there but its very controlled & timed accuratly, changing tips with a wider holes makes the bass rumble & vocals almost airy but stil very clear in tone, i wouldn't call them balanced but i dont know what it is any genre i throw at them they handle it superbly e.g if i listen to some rap songs which are recorded with heavy bass which makes most other iems sound congested & muffled these 'normalize' the sound for me making the vocals clear bringing out the details of the songs & bass much more controlled, shocking how bassy these can get with e.q without distortion, or if i listen to songs which are high on the treble these do a fine job of handling it. You can play around with different tips but no matter what you use the sound quality shines, i dont like comparing iems because there is so many variables & everyone has there own preferred taste
> but for what they cost i got to say im extremely impressed plus they lasted me this long only the mic button is broke my fault i stepped on them by accident.
> 
> If i listen to the same songs back to back changing iem from ba triple driver double etc.. these stil impress me & i had them long enough to say if they was still about for the price i paid they would be an absolute bargain. They put a smile on my face everytime
> ...


That sounds like a great piece of Iem for the price. Cheaper but better than Rock Zircon, probably gonna look out for this IEM. The small housing size,that nozzle size, and your sound description, probably it could be something like the UIISII HM7. Hope i can still get one to try out, of course not at the 16$ price range or else it will defeat its purpose lol


----------



## rad7

octave0 said:


> The joyroom 105's are similar looking to the rock zircons thats what prompted me to try them out months ago, they do have nice lows to them & slightly pronounced highs from what i remember but mine was defect L channel was lower in volume & bass output then the R side so i just put them away, the 103's are small & have a nice sound to them but on certain sources the volume is lower then most earphones one would be used to, but they are, one of my fav for the mids, i sleep with them in as they are tiny, the best tiny earphones i would of recommended for comfort & sound would of been the Usams Ereno series but unfortunatley they are now discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey, thanks for telling us about Usams Ereno. I guess they are still available here on their official website?
  
 So, how do the highs/treble on Usams Ereno compare to those of Joyroom E103? I am looking for a very small iem that has a gentle, non-fatiguing and not too bright sound signature but with good bass. Which of these two iems do you think would be better for me?


----------



## Octave0

vincehill24 said:


> That sounds like a great piece of Iem for the price. Cheaper but better than Rock Zircon, probably gonna look out for this IEM. The small housing size,that nozzle size, and your sound description, probably it could be something like the UIISII HM7. Hope i can still get one to try out, of course not at the 16$ price range or else it will defeat its purpose lol




Actually it does kind of remind me of the HM7 in some ways but its more universal in terms of listening to various genres even though Hm7 has some pros that excell better the ereno like other good iems priced similarly but for what i paid i personally prefer the ereno in that bracket.

I remember the ereno was so cheap like $6 to $8 months ago i regret not buying more, lol i dont think i would i buy it for double the price especially if theres newer iems around unless you want something small & comfortable, i judge it on its price & size for that it is amazing.


----------



## Octave0

rad7 said:


> Hey, thanks for telling us about Usams Ereno. I guess they are still available here on their official website?
> 
> So, how do the highs/treble on Usams Ereno compare to those of Joyroom E103? I am looking for a very small iem that has a gentle, non-fatiguing and not too bright sound signature but with good bass. Which of these two iems do you think would be better for me?




Joyroom e103 maybe better suited for you as u wanted something with a 3button remote the ereno has just 1button, build quailty on the e103 is better but the sound can be subjective, the highs on the e103 are non fatiguing but i dont like how certain songs sound on them for me they lack the oomph & im not talking about bass something i cant describe they are crisp in the highs but theres something in the tonality that i just dont like personally others may like the sound, the erenos highs are more kind of out there but because of the slightly softer mids & floaty bass (if thats a word) they sound less fatiguing & i found imaging & soundstage is also better, compared to most small iems i found changing tips on the erenos changes the sound more dramatically maybe because of the wider nozzles, the stock tips have a narrow opening which makes them high on the treble which some people like, but i use tips with a wider opening becuase of the wide nozzle this makes everything sound perfect for me.


----------



## Sulbh

octave0 said:


> Joyroom e103 maybe better suited for you as u wanted something with a 3button remote the ereno has just 1button, build quailty on the e103 is better but the sound can be subjective, the highs on the e103 are non fatiguing but i dont like how certain songs sound on them for me they lack the oomph & im not talking about bass something i cant describe they are crisp in the highs but theres something in the tonality that i just dont like personally others may like the sound, the erenos highs are more kind of out there but because of the slightly softer mids & floaty bass (if thats a word) they sound less fatiguing & i found imaging & soundstage is also better, compared to most small iems i found changing tips on the erenos changes the sound more dramatically maybe because of the wider nozzles, the stock tips have a narrow opening which makes them high on the treble which some people like, but i use tips with a wider opening becuase of the wide nozzle this makes everything sound perfect for me.


 
 Is joyroom e103 better than e107?


----------



## Octave0

sulbh said:


> Is joyroom e103 better than e107?




i don't have the e107 so i can' say, but from what i read the e103 suppose to be a lil upgrade from the e107, its all depends on your music taste sound & the sound signature you like, so many variables come in to play like the source you plug them in to, tips you use etc.. 

one of my chinese girls put me on to the boarseman kr25d i got them last week they are devine for the price:

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32790619098.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&productId=32790619098&productSubject=Boarseman-KR25D-Wired-Earphone-HiFI-In-ear-Super-Bass-Earbuds-Sport-Fever-Metal-Earphones-For-iPhone&spm=2114.13010608.0.0.DQn2HM#autostay

or maybe the deadly colyue e1's: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32762917139.html

try them and see what you like both cheap & safe bets for any person


----------



## Sulbh

octave0 said:


> i don't have the e107 so i can' say, but from what i read the e103 suppose to be a lil upgrade from the e107, its all depends on your music taste sound & the sound signature you like, so many variables come in to play like the source you plug them in to, tips you use etc..
> 
> one of my chinese girls put me on to the boarseman kr25d i got them last week they are devine for the price:
> 
> ...


 

 So  boarseman kr25d will be better buy than e103?


----------



## Octave0

For me they are like a *bigger* version of the joyroom e103 with more prominent bass response, uncanny how the highs & mids are similar not the same but comparable mid are slightly pushed back but soft & clear maybe because i left tips that came with them which emphasize the bass , still the bass is not overbearing & it doesn't effect the mids/highs too much no muffling or congested sound on the highs, i like the bass on these, plus they require no amplification get very loud unlike the joyrooms, e103 has cleaner mids & slight more treble in highs, con for the kr25d I got non mic version, other then that defo would go for them if you want that extra bass over clearer mids, different songs shine on each of them, all subjective to the listener.


----------



## wippo808

Been outta the loop for awhile.  Any recommendations on a mid-centric pair with great vocals?  Had the KC06 before and loved them before they died.


----------



## rad7

wippo808 said:


> Been outta the loop for awhile.  Any recommendations on a mid-centric pair with great vocals?  Had the KC06 before and loved them before they died.


 
 Check out KZ ZS3. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/kz-zs3-hifi-high-end-3-5mm-in-ear-earphone-headphones-earpiece-original-headset-bass-earbuds-with-microphone/reviews/16771
  
 It appears to have one of the best midranges with excellent vocals at the $10 price range (on gearbest). But it is also a bass-heavy earphone.


----------



## Vidal

wippo808 said:


> Been outta the loop for awhile.  Any recommendations on a mid-centric pair with great vocals?  Had the KC06 before and loved them before they died.


 
  
 Vivo XE800 - same driver as Vsonic GR07
  
 Only downside is that there are some fakes on sale - I got mine from Beteran


----------



## Pastapipo

vidal said:


> Vivo XE800 - same driver as Vsonic GR07
> 
> Only downside is that there are some fakes on sale - I got mine from Beteran




Got another pair last week, 100% legit:

 http://s.aliexpress.com/7rYR73Ub 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## loomisjohnson

wippo808 said:


> Been outta the loop for awhile.  Any recommendations on a mid-centric pair with great vocals?  Had the KC06 before and loved them before they died.


 

 had the urbanfun out this weekend and must continue to rave about them--crystal clear and great for extended listening. generally balanced with some lift in the subbass region


----------



## Marcofra89

Hello i have a Sony xba-h3 that i love for electronic music. The problem is that they are to me uncomfortable. Something with his signature cheap (20-30) and comfortable?


----------



## Vidal

loomisjohnson said:


> had the urbanfun out this weekend and must continue to rave about them--crystal clear and great for extended listening. generally balanced with some lift in the subbass region


 
  


marcofra89 said:


> Hello i have a Sony xba-h3 that i love for electronic music. The problem is that they are to me uncomfortable. Something with his signature cheap (20-30) and comfortable?


 
  
 Not heard the Sony but my suggestion would be the Urbanfun as mentioned by Mr Loomisjohnson. I think they're perfect for electronic music.


----------



## Marcofra89

vidal said:


> Not heard the Sony but my suggestion would be the Urbanfun as mentioned by Mr Loomisjohnson. I think they're perfect for electronic music.


 
  
 Thank you for the reply. Are the Urbafun fatiguing in the highs? I'm treble sensitive..


----------



## Vidal

marcofra89 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Are the Urbafun fatiguing in the highs? I'm treble sensitive..


 
  
 I don't find them to be, but then again I'm fairly immune. They aren't as bright as the ZST or 4in1 IMO


----------



## Marcofra89

vidal said:


> I don't find them to be, but then again I'm fairly immune. They aren't as bright as the ZST or 4in1 IMO


 
  
 Ok thank you... i'll give them a try !


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

​I up this too bro.
 Urbanfun can't be beat for the price and with the Ibasso Dx90 wich is very a bright dap they didnt feel to trebly, so, no fear here!


----------



## ph0n6

Hi. I'm looking for an 75$ IEM that has good to great build quality, with an easy on the ear sounds (no sibilance, no boomy bass, maybe a bit forward mid) and good isolation if possible. There's so many iem these days that it's can be overwhelming to search, but so far I have narrowed down to Vsonic VSD5S, Fiio EX1 2nd gen (great build quality but the sounds is too thin for my taste) and Brainwavz B100.


----------



## alexeliasson

Hi, 
  
 Great thread. 
  
 I'm a fan of on ear bluetooth headphones. Any ideas? Price up to 80$ is ok.


----------



## mehrdadb3

whats price for urbanfun is correct 42$ or 19$
 i see both price in ali express and whats diffrent between them?
 and kinera bd005 is better than tennmak pro or piano?


----------



## vps2010

I've thought to join the audiophile community and buy a portable hi-fi system. Selected as the source smartphone "ZTE AXON 7" (audio section is built on the DAC AK4490). After a long study forums opted for headphones MusicMaker TK13S how best to $ 100. But today came across a beautiful Japanese Headsets- hybrids Elecom EHP-R / HH1000ABK and costs $ 86 in one of the Elecom brand stores in Japan (found here: shop.elecom.co.jp/store/Product.aspx?JanCd=4953103482814 ). On e-bay they cost $ 150. Can anyone listening - how they compared with MusicMaker TK13S, it is very tempting to buy cheaply from the other headphones price Range of ... ))


----------



## vps2010

I've thought to join the audiophile community and buy a portable hi-fi system. Selected as the source smartphone "ZTE AXON 7" (audio section is built on the DAC AK4490). After a long study forums opted for headphones MusicMaker TK13S how best to $ 100.
 But today came across a beautiful Japanese Headsets- hybrids Elecom EHP-R / HH1000ABK and costs $ 86 in one of the Elecom brand stores in Japan (find here: shop.elecom.co.jp). On e-bay they cost $ 150.
 Can anyone listening - how they compared with MusicMaker TK13S, it is very tempting to buy cheaply from the other headphones price Range of ... ))


----------



## Sulbh

nymphonomaniac said:


> ​I up this too bro.
> Urbanfun can't be beat for the price and with the Ibasso Dx90 wich is very a bright dap they didnt feel to trebly, so, no fear here!


 

 Can you please compare urbanfun with some other iem?I am looking to upgrade from soundmagic e10 Will it be an upgrade?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Did not heard the E10, but look like theyr are single dynamic driver so yes, for sure, Urbanfun will be an ''upgrade'' cause they avec 1 dynamic and 1 balanced drivers, guess they will be a little less bassy with more details and better instruments separation. It's a guess tough. But it certainly not a bad choice!
 Tennmak pro are still excellent too, less detailed, more bassy, wider soundstage and detachable cable. It's dual dynamic drivers, less neutral than the Urbanfun but very energic and fun too!


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Did not heard the E10, but look like theyr are single dynamic driver so yes, for sure, Urbanfun will be an ''upgrade'' cause they avec 1 dynamic and 1 balanced drivers, guess they will be a little less bassy with more details and better instruments separation. It's a guess tough. But it certainly not a bad choice!
> Tennmak pro are still excellent too, less detailed, more bassy, wider soundstage and detachable cable. It's dual dynamic drivers, less neutral than the Urbanfun but very energic and fun too!


 
  
 Disagree with your reasoning if not your conclusion on this one my friend, IE800 are 'only' a single dynamic and yet Sennheiser can justify a £600 price tag.
  
 My single dynamic Ty Hi-Z G3s are exceptional for openness, detail and imaging, because of this I prefer them over the Urbanfuns even if they lack some bass in comparison. I haven't heard the E10 so I can't make a comparison between those, but I certainly wouldn't rule out a single dynamic over a hybrid because of it's simplicity.


----------



## Vidal

mehrdadb3 said:


> whats price for urbanfun is correct 42$ or 19$
> i see both price in ali express and whats diffrent between them?


 
  
 Could be one is the larger packaging model, more likely the $42 seller is a rip off merchant


----------



## eaglearrow

nymphonomaniac said:


> Did not heard the E10, but look like theyr are single dynamic driver so yes, for sure, Urbanfun will be an ''upgrade'' cause they avec 1 dynamic and 1 balanced drivers, guess they will be a little less bassy with more details and better instruments separation. It's a guess tough. But it certainly not a bad choice!
> Tennmak pro are still excellent too, less detailed, more bassy, wider soundstage and detachable cable. It's dual dynamic drivers, less neutral than the Urbanfun but very energic and fun too!


 

 buddy, multiple drivers aren't everything. so we can't just say that it will be an upgrade. You gotta listen to the GR07BE (single driver) and then come back and compare them with the a 3 way hybrid like the T-Peos H-150. I'm sure you will definitely question your theory on hybrid vs single DD. The T-peos cannot touch the 07BE's in any area, be it the treble, mids or bass.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eaglearrow said:


> buddy, multiple drivers aren't everything. so we can't just say that it will be an upgrade. You gotta listen to the GR07BE (single driver) and then come back and compare them with the a 3 way hybrid like the T-Peos H-150. I'm sure you will definitely question your theory on hybrid vs single DD. The T-peos cannot touch the 07BE's in any area, be it the treble, mids or bass.


 
  
 I'm pretty sure that's why upgrade was in quotation marks; to emphasis that it's not necessarily an upgrade, but different.


----------



## yangian

vidal said:


> Disagree with your reasoning if not your conclusion on this one my friend, IE800 are 'only' a single dynamic and yet Sennheiser can justify a £600 price tag.
> 
> My single dynamic Ty Hi-Z G3s are exceptional for openness, detail and imaging, because of this I prefer them over the Urbanfuns even if they lack some bass in comparison. I haven't heard the E10 so I can't make a comparison between those, but I certainly wouldn't rule out a single dynamic over a hybrid because of it's simplicity.



 




eaglearrow said:


> buddy, multiple drivers aren't everything. so we can't just say that it will be an upgrade. You gotta listen to the GR07BE (single driver) and then come back and compare them with the a 3 way hybrid like the T-Peos H-150. I'm sure you will definitely question your theory on hybrid vs single DD. The T-peos cannot touch the 07BE's in any area, be it the treble, mids or bass.



 



Totally agree. Multi drivers just bluff. Nothing guarantee it's better than single driver product.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> Disagree with your reasoning if not your conclusion on this one my friend, IE800 are 'only' a single dynamic and yet Sennheiser can justify a £600 price tag.
> 
> My single dynamic Ty Hi-Z G3s are exceptional for openness, detail and imaging, because of this I prefer them over the Urbanfuns even if they lack some bass in comparison. I haven't heard the E10 so I can't make a comparison between those, but I certainly wouldn't rule out a single dynamic over a hybrid because of it's simplicity.


 

 Oh! Don't get me wrong here, I use '' '' for the word upgrade, should perhaps explain better. Some single dynamic or balanced driver are incredible for sure and go up in price as well, I read a little about E10....Tennmal Piano are one driver and kick ass of lot of dual drivers in his price-range.
  
 Will perhaps try the Ty Hi-z G3 soon cause of you now héhé, addiction is coming back.
  
 I really got to listen to the IE800, read so much about them, and i'm extremely sceptical of his price tag (how a driver can worth that much is out of this world, so the sound should be to I guess). You listen to them right????
  
 I sold all my ultra expansive earphones-headphones, since they weren't kicking ass enough (except for the Grado GS1000, but 1000$ still to high).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

eaglearrow said:


> buddy, multiple drivers aren't everything. so we can't just say that it will be an upgrade. You gotta listen to the GR07BE (single driver) and then come back and compare them with the a 3 way hybrid like the T-Peos H-150. I'm sure you will definitely question your theory on hybrid vs single DD. The T-peos cannot touch the 07BE's in any area, be it the treble, mids or bass.


 

 I really wasn't in a big serious sound philosophical debate with this guy, personaly I like different soundsignature, so different type of driver and number could certainly help for that, just for the sake of have some (better than not so great KZ ZS1 that sound weak for exemple). It's all about the art of sound equalibration, in one drivers it can even be more simple to achieve a more harmonious and natural sound presentation, lot of dual drivers have frequencies battle that make them sound artificial I found.
 Anyway, yes, I got alot of other good earphones to try, just obsess with UrbanFun right now...even if it make 3 months I got them.
  
 Earbuds are good exemple of the power of single drivers too...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

> Totally agree. Multi drivers just bluff. Nothing guarantee it's better than single driver product.


 

 Bro, what is your favorite earphones under 100$?
 i'm very interested by your opinion here.


----------



## yangian

nymphonomaniac said:


> Bro, what is your favorite earphones under 100$?
> i'm very interested by your opinion here.


 
  
 I heard few phones around $50 price range. And I seldom listen to singing. I mainly listen to orchestra works. So my oponion may not be suggestive. The best under $100 I heard now is ADV M4. But when on sale, KEF M200 could be under $100, which is one of the best sound quality in any price range.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum....you know the KEF 200 are dual drivers right?
 Don't want to open the subjective debate back but I was surprise neitherless lol :
  
 ''Combining a 10mm LF driver and a 5.5mm neodymium MF/HF driver, KEF's unique Dual Dynamic Driver (DDD) array creates an engagingly natural sound right across the frequency range.''
  
 Thanks for the suggestions, will check them out. But here it's Chinese earphones....so will not talk about them, keep it in my Top Secret list.


----------



## yangian

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....you know the KEF 200 are dual drivers right?
> Don't want to open the subjective debate back but I was surprise neitherless lol :
> 
> ''Combining a 10mm LF driver and a 5.5mm neodymium MF/HF driver, KEF's unique Dual Dynamic Driver (DDD) array creates an engagingly natural sound right across the frequency range.''
> ...


 
  
 I Know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I didn't negate multi-drivers. But I'm not superstious on multi-drivers either.


----------



## wastan

yangian said:


> I heard few phones around $50 price range. And I seldom listen to singing. I mainly listen to orchestra works. So my oponion may not be suggestive. The best under $100 I heard now is ADV M4. But when on sale, KEF M200 could be under $100, which is one of the best sound quality in any price range.




If you can find them, the Magaosi k1 are just freaking awesome. I'm told they share the house sound of their new big brother K3 and that's so I'm impressed because the K1 is the most enjoyable IEM I've heard. I got mine for ~$50 on 11/11. If the price is closer to $100 however, I'd look for a deal on the K3 pro (again, I haven't heard these yet but you all know I will sooner rather than later unless there's a k4 in the meantime)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Magaosi look very nice....how would you describe the sound in few words?
  
 Ali 11/11 deal went horribly wrong for me....did not receive any earphones....I order like 10 pairs, don't know what happen, guess the seller just don't send it. Now after more than 3 months reimbursment begin....the seller I order is already Banned from Headfi (Woo E...), and now I understand why!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ali was good in the beginning but a lot of badlucks occur lately, should perhaps write about this somewhere so headfier know the risk relativity of some sellers. Anyway, it's more risky when you order lot of different earphones I think. Must of time, it's a dice you throw for the better or the worst.


----------



## DBaldock9

Found, and ordered, another Ebony wood earphone, with removable cable.
  
 It's the NiceHCK W1 - Earphone, 16Ω, 125dB/mW, 10Hz-24KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable [$38.76, Sale Price]
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-NiceHCK-W1-In-Ear-Earphone-Ebony-Wood-Earphone-DIY-DJ-HIFI-Bass-Headset-Earplug/32720852808.html
  
 It comes with a nice cable, and several different styles & sizes of ear tips.  The frequency response seems to have a mild "V-shape", with good Bass impact (down to 20-Hz); a slightly recessed Midrange; and clear, detailed Treble.


----------



## yangian

wastan said:


> If you can find them, the Magaosi k1 are just freaking awesome. I'm told they share the house sound of their new big brother K3 and that's so I'm impressed because the K1 is the most enjoyable IEM I've heard. I got mine for ~$50 on 11/11. If the price is closer to $100 however, I'd look for a deal on the K3 pro (again, I haven't heard these yet but you all know I will sooner rather than later unless there's a k4 in the meantime)



 


To be honest, I hesitate spending hundred $ for Chinese DIY products. I tried some budgeted, not satisfied. They may be good for music like pop, but definitely not for large orchestra works.


----------



## ph0n6

yangian said:


> wastan said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find them, the Magaosi k1 are just freaking awesome. I'm told they share the house sound of their new big brother K3 and that's so I'm impressed because the K1 is the most enjoyable IEM I've heard. I got mine for ~$50 on 11/11. If the price is closer to $100 however, I'd look for a deal on the K3 pro (again, I haven't heard these yet but you all know I will sooner rather than later unless there's a k4 in the meantime)
> ...


 
  
 For budget ochestra stuff, I reccomend trying out the VSD5S from Vsonic. Got a pair yesterday myself and other than the lackluster bass it's rendition of instrument and soundstage is quite something for the price.


----------



## gemmoglock

ph0n6 said:


> For budget ochestra stuff, I reccomend trying out the VSD5S from Vsonic. Got a pair yesterday myself and other than the lackluster bass it's rendition of instrument and soundstage is quite something for the price.




Interesting! I manage with the KZ ZS3 and ATR. 

Yeah multiple drivers can be over hyped. My creative Aurvana In-Ear3 was so mid centric despite the dual BA setup.

I decided to take the plunge on single BA Brainwavz B100 on Massdrop but before that I was actually considering the Mi Earphones Pro HD (2DD1BA) as the demo set I tried sounded pretty decent.

I also listen to orchestra stuff but haven't found a definitive favourite yet. VSD5S is an interesting choice in that price range


----------



## KEP1

The VJJB K4S are only $10 currently on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FJHEOSW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1). I just recently got these for $20, and they are great. I prefer them to the Sony MH1C and the Audio Technica CKS77.


----------



## Viber

kep1 said:


> The VJJB K4S are only $10 currently on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FJHEOSW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1). I just recently got these for $20, and they are great. I prefer them to the Sony MH1C and the Audio Technica CKS77.


 
  

  
 What?


----------



## KEP1

viber said:


> What?



Hahaha ya I got a kick out of that one too


----------



## Viber

kep1 said:


> Hahaha ya I got a kick out of that one too


 
  
 The fact that he keeps using it on a regular basis because "it's still functional" even though he is getting electrical shocks is hilarious.


----------



## tyson669

Just wanted to say thx to KEP1 for posting the vjjb deal. Just got them today and they are outstanding. I got the tennmak pro's first and had eq'd them to my liking. Right now I have my eq off with the vjjb and am thoroughly enjoying them. No brainer for $10. Already got my mother to order a pair.


----------



## audio123

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/692833600/jaap-the-next-generation-of-truly-wireless-earphon/description
  
 wireless iem


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

kep1 said:


> The VJJB K4S are only $10 currently on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FJHEOSW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1). I just recently got these for $20, and they are great. I prefer them to the Sony MH1C and the Audio Technica CKS77.


 
 No shipping to Canada.


----------



## smy1

vidal said:


> Could be one is the larger packaging model, more likely the $42 seller is a rip off merchant




There was a $300 or so dollar urbanfun that has detach able cables.

Also which $20 headphone should I get if I love the ex800 and the 4 in 1? Urbanfun, piano ?


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> There was a $300 or so dollar urbanfun that has detach able cables.
> 
> Also which $20 headphone should I get if I love the ex800 and the 4 in 1? Urbanfun, piano ?


 
  
 That sounds like the Urbanfun Carbon. The full title of the Urbanfun we mention on here is Urbanfun Hifi I believe.
  
 Sounds like you like treble, I'd go for any of the following: -
  
 Einsear T2, Urbanfun Hifi (hybrid), Memt X5 or KZ ZST


----------



## smy1

vidal said:


> That sounds like the Urbanfun Carbon. The full title of the Urbanfun we mention on here is Urbanfun Hifi I believe.
> 
> Sounds like you like treble, I'd go for any of the following: -
> 
> Einsear T2, Urbanfun Hifi (hybrid), Memt X5 or KZ ZST


 
 Urbanfun looks nice when you said (hybrid) is there a urbanfun hybird version and non hybird version?
  
 and can you compare the urban to the memt and zst?


----------



## Vidal

There is a non hybrid Urbanfun, 'color' I think it's called not 100%. It's not green/black.
  
 Check my profile, you'll find my review website - should give you what you're looking for although Memt is only a summary at the moment.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

nymphonomaniac said:


> Ali was good in the beginning but a lot of badlucks occur lately, should perhaps write about this somewhere so headfier know the risk relativity of some sellers. Anyway, it's more risky when you order lot of different earphones I think. Must of time, it's a dice you throw for the better or the worst.


 
 I thnk its time we talk about the bad sellers on Ali. I can't start the post; I'm a new member, so what I say right now is meaningless until my orders arrive (or don't).


----------



## alvinlim2010

Anyone gotten the VJJB N1?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

laughmoredaily said:


> I thnk its time we talk about the bad sellers on Ali. I can't start the post; I'm a new member, so what I say right now is meaningless until my orders arrive (or don't).


 

 Yeah, well, i'm into alot of bad aliexpress ''thriller'' right now...will talk about it more and we should make a Warning list for sure, explaining what the risk are really with some seller. Hum, one advice about jumping into new earphones that look great but haven't been reviewed here, check on taobao to know real price and use translation tool. When it come to more than one driver earphone, seller can easily fool the buyer....it happen alot....and this is my big fight right now, I want Aliexpress to help buyer about dishonnest seller.
 This earphone for exemple, is to AVOID. On Taobao they are 30$, wich for 1 driver earphone it's okay, but they are not 3 drivers, and even seller on taobao explain this when they are honest (at 30$ they sound kind of good!).
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DT1000-headset-in-general-DIY-high-end-fever/32690599652.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.7FeGuz
  
 How much time it make you wait for your order??


----------



## smy1

vidal said:


> There is a non hybrid Urbanfun, 'color' I think it's called not 100%. It's not green/black.
> 
> Check my profile, you'll find my review website - should give you what you're looking for although Memt is only a summary at the moment.




So go with the green one and not the black one?


----------



## Vidal

smy1 said:


> So go with the green one and not the black one?


 
  
 Green or Black are OK. The one that comes in yellow, red or orange that's not the one you want


----------



## thejoker13

I recently picked up the MaGaosi M3 and have been very impressed with them so far. I'm surprised I haven't been able to find many reviews or hype behind these phones, as I find them to be STELLAR!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

smy1 said:


> So go with the green one and not the black one?


 
 The green and black Urbanfun's are the same sound signature, it depends on what color you prefer.


----------



## DBaldock9

So, I spent today with my DZAT DF-10's connected to my Shanling M1, listening to the seven albums (mostly acoustic guitar) of *Rodrigo Y Gabriela*'s music in my collection.  It was a very satisfying combination.  Here's one of their videos -


----------



## flamesofarctica

dbaldock9 said:


> So, I spent today with my DZAT DF-10's connected to my Shanling M1, listening to the seven albums (mostly acoustic guitar) of *Rodrigo Y Gabriela*'s music in my collection.  It was a very satisfying combination.  Here's one of their videos -


 Wow they're awesome :-D


----------



## Vidal

dbaldock9 said:


> So, I spent today with my DZAT DF-10's connected to my Shanling M1, listening to the seven albums (mostly acoustic guitar) of *Rodrigo Y Gabriela*'s music in my collection.  It was a very satisfying combination.  Here's one of their videos -


 
  
 Thanks for posting that, I've added them to my playlists.
  
 For those who follow my reviews/verdicts, I've just uploaded my thoughts (brief as always) on the Boarseman KR25D onto my website
  
 I can't say anymore on here because of the MoT rules.


----------



## rad7

I love the sound signature of my KZ ZS3 but find them to be bulky when I try to sleep with them. I am trying to find an earphone with a similar sound signature (good punchy bass and midrange, smooth treble and not bright, etc.) but in a smaller housing. 
  
 Till now I came across Joyroom JR-E103 and USAMS Tenna (HSTL), both of which are very difficult to find (Joyroom JR-E103 is available on ebay for $16, while Tenna is not). I am also curious about Urban Funs and ​VJJB-K4. Do any of these fit my requirements?
  
Are there any other recommendations in the <$25 range? ​  
Thank you.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rad7 said:


> I love the sound signature of my KZ ZS3 but find them to be bulky when I try to sleep with them. I am trying to find an earphone with a similar sound signature (good punchy bass and midrange, smooth treble and not bright, etc.) but in a smaller housing.
> 
> Till now I came across Joyroom JR-E103 and USAMS Tenna (HSTL), both of which are very difficult to find (Joyroom JR-E103 is available on ebay for $16, while Tenna is not). I am also curious about Urban Funs and ​VJJB-K4. Do any of these fit my requirements?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The MusicMaker TW1 would be a good option for you. Matches the signature you've described and they're tiny. They're well built too so you shouldn't have to worry much about rolling on and breaking them. They're selling on AliExpress for 24 USD but maybe you could get them for less if you have coupons or note you're from Head-fi. Lots of sellers seems to give discounts for that. Never tried it myself though, so ymmv.
  
     ​  ​  ​


----------



## expontherise

rad7 said:


> I love the sound signature of my KZ ZS3 but find them to be bulky when I try to sleep with them. I am trying to find an earphone with a similar sound signature (good punchy bass and midrange, smooth treble and not bright, etc.) but in a smaller housing.
> 
> Till now I came across Joyroom JR-E103 and USAMS Tenna (HSTL), both of which are very difficult to find (Joyroom JR-E103 is available on ebay for $16, while Tenna is not). I am also curious about Urban Funs and ​VJJB-K4. Do any of these fit my requirements?
> 
> ...


 

 I apologize I don't have any direct recommendations but the style I find the best for laying down in my bed is like the shure se215, they lay flush in my ear so I can lay on my side without any discomfort or concerns im going to push an earbud through my eardrum because I laid on it.  maybe I suppose like a tennmak pro? its ~$27


----------



## DBaldock9

flamesofarctica said:


> Wow they're awesome :-D


 
  
  


vidal said:


> Thanks for posting that, I've added them to my playlists.
> 
> For those who follow my reviews/verdicts, I've just uploaded my thoughts (brief as always) on the Boarseman KR25D onto my website
> 
> I can't say anymore on here because of the MoT rules.


 

 While Rodrigo Y Gabriela do a fair amount of "hand drumming" and percussive guitar playing on all of their albums, if you look for videos / tracks from their "Area 52" album, you'll hear them playing with the C. U. B. A. Orchestra, including horns, bass, and percussion.  Even with the bass and percussion, the DF-10's sounded really good.


----------



## DBaldock9

expontherise said:


> I apologize I don't have any direct recommendations but the style I find the best for laying down in my bed is like the shure se215, they lay flush in my ear so I can lay on my side without any discomfort or concerns im going to push an earbud through my eardrum because I laid on it.  maybe I suppose like a tennmak pro? its ~$27


 

 Both the Tennmak Pro, and the Kinera BA05 / BD005 have slim housings which are fairly comfortable to sleep on.  The only issue is that they're more-or-less designed for over-the-ear cable routing (which is how I normally wear nearly all of my earphones / earbuds for normal listening) - so you need a thin, flexible cable, or it can cause discomfort being pressed between your ear and head.
  
 I'm not familiar with the sound signature of the ZS3, but the new MEMT X5 has a really tiny housing, and narrow nozzle, so they can be inserted in your ears and not cause undue pressure / stress on your ears when sleeping.  The one thing to be aware of with the X5, is that the cable exits the plug at a right-angle, only a couple of mm above the shoulder. So if your phone / DAP has a case, the plug might not seat completely.


----------



## rad7

b9scrambler said:


> The MusicMaker TW1 would be a good option for you. Matches the signature you've described and they're tiny. They're well built too so you shouldn't have to worry much about rolling on and breaking them. They're selling on AliExpress for 24 USD but maybe you could get them for less if you have coupons or note you're from Head-fi. Lots of sellers seems to give discounts for that. Never tried it myself though, so ymmv.
> 
> ​  ​  ​


 
  
  


expontherise said:


> I apologize I don't have any direct recommendations but the style I find the best for laying down in my bed is like the shure se215, they lay flush in my ear so I can lay on my side without any discomfort or concerns im going to push an earbud through my eardrum because I laid on it.  maybe I suppose like a tennmak pro? its ~$27


 
  
  


dbaldock9 said:


> Both the Tennmak Pro, and the Kinera BA05 / BD005 have slim housings which are fairly comfortable to sleep on.  The only issue is that they're more-or-less designed for over-the-ear cable routing (which is how I normally wear nearly all of my earphones / earbuds for normal listening) - so you need a thin, flexible cable, or it can cause discomfort being pressed between your ear and head.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the sound signature of the ZS3, but the new MEMT X5 has a really tiny housing, and narrow nozzle, so they can be inserted in your ears and not cause undue pressure / stress on your ears when sleeping.  The one thing to be aware of with the X5, is that the cable exits the plug at a right-angle, only a couple of mm above the shoulder. So if your phone / DAP has a case, the plug might not seat completely.


 
 Thanks everyone, I will check out all your suggestions.


----------



## rad7

Off-topic question: Is it safe to order stuff from Ali Express? I am a little hesitant as this website doesn't accept PayPal. Is it possible to request a seller on Ali Express to accept PayPal?


----------



## DBaldock9

rad7 said:


> Off-topic question: Is it safe to order stuff from Ali Express? I am a little hesitant as this website doesn't accept PayPal. Is it possible to request a seller on Ali Express to accept PayPal?


 

 I don't know whether any of the AliExpress Stores will be able to accept PayPal - but some of the vendors who have separate web sites, like Penon Audio [ http://penonaudio.com/ ] do list PayPal as a payment option.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

rad7 said:


> Off-topic question: Is it safe to order stuff from Ali Express? I am a little hesitant as this website doesn't accept PayPal. Is it possible to request a seller on Ali Express to accept PayPal?


 
 I'm starting to think it's not safe to order things from Ali. However, if you're addicted to Headfi, you'll soon realize it's a hard thing not to. If you're really worried, make a dispute about the seller with Ali, and if that doesn't work out, contact your credit card company and let them know as well. If that still doesn't work, stop using Aliexpress, and let us know about your situation too.


----------



## Caipirina

rad7 said:


> Till now I came across Joyroom JR-E103 and USAMS Tenna (HSTL), both of which are very difficult to find​
> Are there any other recommendations in the <$25 range? ​
> Thank you.


 
  
 Ah, the elusive Tenna ... I spent a better part of last summer hunting them down, ending up at a supplier at Taobao (I  think) who was willing to sell, depending on how many thousand pieces I needed  Sounded like he is about to turn on the assembly line again. 
  
 As for sleep phones ... I jumped the gun and ordered these guys to the tune of 36$, you can find them under "Light 5mm Mini Dynamic Super Bass HIFI Sleeping", looks even smaller than the before mentioned MusicMaker TW1, the reviews on Ali are good so far. I am still waiting for them to arrive (and then me get to my mail receiving address, which will be in June


----------



## Caipirina

rad7 said:


> Off-topic question: Is it safe to order stuff from Ali Express? I am a little hesitant as this website doesn't accept PayPal. Is it possible to request a seller on Ali Express to accept PayPal?


 

 So far I only had one hiccup with Aliexpress. But not on the payment side. Their system showed something had been delivered (which clearly was not true, as it was then delivered 2 weeks later, but they asked me to prove that I did not receive it ... how am I supposed to prove that? Photo of empty door step?  ) 
  
 They make you jump actually through a bunch of hoops to get an address verified, it 'feels' quite safe .. and then again, it is a bit of a gamble, but heck, at those cheap prices  
  
 Aliexpress is a very dangerous rabbit hole to crawl down into ...  I ended up with way too many 5$ IEMs


----------



## Caipirina

b9scrambler said:


> ... or note you're from Head-fi. Lots of sellers seems to give discounts for that. Never tried it myself though, so ymmv.
> ​  ​  ​


 
  
 I wonder if that works on sellers that have been banned here    Like those 'easy' people


----------



## egzbuen

My first experience with AE was good. Seller answered my inquiries very fast, in most cases, within 39 minutes. 

 I now ordered 2 more so let's see what happens next.

Sent from Nokia 3210


----------



## Yoshi948

Have you tried the other ones? Such as HLSX 808 and BK50s?


----------



## DBaldock9

caipirina said:


> Ah, the elusive Tenna ... I spent a better part of last summer hunting them down, ending up at a supplier at Taobao (I  think) who was willing to sell, depending on how many thousand pieces I needed  Sounded like he is about to turn on the assembly line again.
> 
> As for sleep phones ... I jumped the gun and ordered these guys to the tune of 36$, you can find them under "Light 5mm Mini Dynamic Super Bass HIFI Sleeping", looks even smaller than the before mentioned MusicMaker TW1, the reviews on Ali are good so far. I am still waiting for them to arrive (and then me get to my mail receiving address, which will be in June


 
  
 I also bought the AK Light (2016) Earphones (32Ω, 90dB/mW, 12Hz-24KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable [$36.34]) last Fall.
  
 They sound pretty good, and have a small housing, but a _large diameter nozzle_, which keeps them from being inserted very deeply in my ears (and with the included tips, they wouldn't stay in my ears while laying down).  I found some good quality silicone ear tips from Penon Audio, which fit the larger nozzles - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-S-M-L-High-Quality-Silicone-Eartips-for-Inner-ear-Earphones/32670205604.html - and keep them in place.  While they stay in-place now, the large diameter nozzle still isn't very comfortable in my ears when I'm laying down.
  
 The MEMT X5 has a housing that's nearly as small, and has a smaller nozzle.  The included ear tips don't seal all that well for me, but with some replacement tips [  https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D4F3WXK/ ], they're comfortable, and sound great.


----------



## sathish007ece

Hi friends,

Greetings,

I am having Shozy zero & RHA MA750 ,B&W P5 & Mi headphone.I m trying for good Dap around 100-125$ (Xduoo i m getting good reviews).

What's ur take on Mi IEM pro hd is it worth 25$ .

Any other IEM with Dual driver,good sound stage,isolation,neutral warm & surrounding effect under 35$.

Also provide their cheapest buying link online .

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vidal

sathish007ece said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't restrict yourself to dual drivers, some single drivers are as good or better than the hybrids IMO


----------



## sathish007ece

vidal said:


> I wouldn't restrict yourself to dual drivers, some single drivers are as good or better than the hybrids IMO





Dual driver i only put as a option & Not as condition.I need Best IEM for Wide sound stage,Isolation,Surrounding Effect,Netrual warm sound & Noise cancellation.25-35$

Dap 100-125$


----------



## B9Scrambler

sathish007ece said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


 
  
 The SOMiC V4 is a really nice dual dynamic driver earphone that meets all your criteria except maybe isolation. It's about average for a dynamic driver based earphone but can be improved slightly with over-ear wear or foam tips. Gearbest seems to offer the best prices (that's why I bought mine there).
  
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351813.html?wid=21


----------



## Griffith

rad7 said:


> Off-topic question: Is it safe to order stuff from Ali Express? I am a little hesitant as this website doesn't accept PayPal. Is it possible to request a seller on Ali Express to accept PayPal?


 
  
 Ali Express is very similar to Ebay/Paypal in terms of consumer protection. If you buy from a seller and you aren't happy with a purchase they will often try to negotiate with you because, just like on Ebay, giving the purchase a bad ranking can be very damaging to their business.
  
 I recently had to use/test Ali Express' user protection because one of the products I ordered was ending it's protection period, a period in which, Ali Express takes responsibility for and will step in to resolve any issues that a consumer may have. My issue was simple, the protection period was ending and I hadn't received the product yet nor had it even reached my country. I asked if they could extend the shipping period which I believe automatically extends Aliexpress' protection period, but they told me to just wait and that it would arrive. I said this wasn't satisfactory, declined their proposal, Aliexpress stepped in after a few days, examined the case, I only had to post a picture of the tracking and offered me a full refund.
  
 This, and a comply earphone tip that were sent in the wrong color are the worst things that ever happened to me on Aliexpress so for now I can say that I'm satisfied with the site.


----------



## Vidal

griffith said:


> Ali Express is very similar to Ebay/Paypal in terms of consumer protection. If you buy from a seller and you aren't happy with a purchase they will often try to negotiate with you because, just like on Ebay, giving the purchase a bad ranking can be very damaging to their business.
> 
> I recently had to use/test Ali Express' user protection because one of the products I ordered was ending it's protection period, a period in which, Ali Express takes responsibility for and will step in to resolve any issues that a consumer may have. My issue was simple, the protection period was ending and I hadn't received the product yet nor had it even reached my country. I asked if they could extend the shipping period which I believe automatically extends Aliexpress' protection period, but they told me to just wait and that it would arrive. I said this wasn't satisfactory, declined their proposal, Aliexpress stepped in after a few days, examined the case, I only had to post a picture of the tracking and offered me a full refund.
> 
> This, and a comply earphone tip that were sent in the wrong color are the worst things that ever happened to me on Aliexpress so for now I can say that I'm satisfied with the site.


 
  
 With Ali it seems like most feedback never actually shows up, a seller has to give you feedback for it to show. So if you open a dispute then the seller knows not to give you feedback to avoid get a bad rap themselves. In the last month alone I've had about 15 disputes, all being found in my favour but not without a lot of work on my part. Each item is a different dispute as well.
  
 Go into it expecting problems that way you're presently surprised when it goes smoothly.
  
 <edit> 13 in 6 weeks with another to be opened tomorrow


----------



## sathish007ece

b9scrambler said:


> The SOMiC V4 is a really nice dual dynamic driver earphone that meets all your criteria except maybe isolation. It's about average for a dynamic driver based earphone but can be improved slightly with over-ear wear or foam tips. Gearbest seems to offer the best prices (that's why I bought mine there).
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351813.html?wid=21


 
 hi whats ur thought on rock zircon nano


----------



## sathish007ece

whats ur thought on new mi pro hd 2+1 model(2016 november)


----------



## dale147

My tennmak pros suddenly died on me. the left earbud stopped working. At first, I thought it was a cable issue but after switching cables it seems that the earbud is the one with the problem. Should I buy the new tennmaks( one with the braided cable)? i did like the sound and isolation it offered me. Or can you guys recommend other options as well?


----------



## B9Scrambler

sathish007ece said:


> hi whats ur thought on rock zircon nano


 
  
 Haven't heard anything from Rock so no comment. Sorry.


----------



## Tsjuder00

DZAT DR-10 suitable for metal music ?


----------



## toddy0191

dale147 said:


> My tennmak pros suddenly died on me. the left earbud stopped working. At first, I thought it was a cable issue but after switching cables it seems that the earbud is the one with the problem. Should I buy the new tennmaks( one with the braided cable)? i did like the sound and isolation it offered me. Or can you guys recommend other options as well?




If you bought it from their AE store message them and they'll probably send you a new one. Their customer service is excellent.


----------



## snip3r77

dale147 said:


> My tennmak pros suddenly died on me. the left earbud stopped working. At first, I thought it was a cable issue but after switching cables it seems that the earbud is the one with the problem. Should I buy the new tennmaks( one with the braided cable)? i did like the sound and isolation it offered me. Or can you guys recommend other options as well?




Ask for rma at the same time can get the memt x5 as backup


----------



## rad7

Quote:


snip3r77 said:


> Ask for rma at the same time can get the memt x5 as backup


 
 Are the MEMT X5s really that good? They seem to be getting a lot of praise recently. 
  
 How do they sound when compared to the ZS3s (I love the ZS3's sound signature)? I am willing to try them if they have a non-fatiguing sound signature like the ZS3s.


----------



## snip3r77

rad7 said:


> Quote:
> Are the MEMT X5s really that good? They seem to be getting a lot of praise recently.
> 
> How do they sound when compared to the ZS3s (I love the ZS3's sound signature)? I am willing to try them if they have a non-fatiguing sound signature like the ZS3s.




I don't have the ZS3 but I do have the tennmak pro and the memt x5. the X5 is like a tennmak pro on steroids. bass is punchier, wider soundstage and more details retrieval ( better treble with minimal sibilance )


----------



## Shinry

My pair of Memt X5 are also great for the price. 
 Even though they got much praise I didn't expect them to be that good.
  
 Unfortunatelly for me (!) it's not the soundsignature I crave right now. 
 The bass is doing well for 80% of my music (Rock, Pop, EDM, etc.) but it is too much for the rest (Acoustic, Orchestra, Folk especially) which I want to sound airy and light, sparkly highs I'd say, with noticable though limited bass. One thing that totally seems to be a dealbreaker are flutes in songs, they really need their space to shine.
  
 So they definitelly get a recommendation for everyday use but I've got to mention those special cases in which I prefer my FXT90
  
 Cheerio


----------



## rad7

snip3r77 said:


> I don't have the ZS3 but I do have the tennmak pro and the memt x5. the X5 is like a tennmak pro on steroids. bass is punchier, wider soundstage and more details retrieval ( better treble with minimal sibilance )


 
  
  


shinry said:


> My pair of Memt X5 are also great for the price.
> Even though they got much praise I didn't expect them to be that good.
> 
> Unfortunatelly for me (!) it's not the soundsignature I crave right now.
> ...


 
 Thank you very much! I mostly listen to chillout trance and post-rock music and looking for a non-fatiguing iem with good bass. So, I guess these will be ok for me.
  
 What colors did you get? Gold or Silver?
  
 It's hard to say from the pictures, but do you think that they used a tacky shade of gold that might draw too much attention or look gaudy? Also, do you think the X5s might start losing the gold colored coating after some time? I am trying to decide between gold and silver.


----------



## Shinry

I've got the silver ones.
 Those may be plated, not coated. They feel like pure metall and scratching (just tested) doesn't do much harm.
 I think you'll get mor attention because of the white cable (which is quite springy and are prone to deliver a bit of noise) not the earparts themself. So it comes to which color one prefers in general.


----------



## rad7

shinry said:


> I've got the silver ones.
> Those may be plated, not coated. They feel like pure metall and scratching (just tested) doesn't do much harm.
> I think you'll get mor attention because of the white cable (which is quite springy and are prone to deliver a bit of noise) not the earparts themself. So it comes to which color one prefers in general.


 
 Thank you. Yes, I wish they used a darker color for the cable.


----------



## 1clearhead

rad7 said:


> Thank you very much! I mostly listen to chillout trance and post-rock music and looking for a non-fatiguing iem with good bass. So, I guess these will be ok for me.
> 
> What colors did you get? Gold or Silver?
> 
> It's hard to say from the pictures, but do you think that they used a tacky shade of gold that might draw too much attention or look gaudy? Also, do you think the X5s might start losing the gold colored coating after some time? I am trying to decide between gold and silver.


 

 The housing on both the silver and gold are really solid. I have both, while my wife has the pink (or rose gold?). For now, they feel like a solid metal that doesn't fade....that's what I got so far.
  
 I'm actually the first one to get them and mentioned them on head-fi....so the housing so far is holding up very good!


----------



## PJaroscak

Could any of the headphones (on ear, over ear) on the list be taken as equivalently great bang-for-the-buck as the Monks are?


----------



## Podster

pjaroscak said:


> Could any of the headphones (on ear, over ear) on the list be taken as equivalently great bang-for-the-buck as the Monks are?


 

 For me that would be the SuperLux 668B, for sure not the ultimate in resolution but for the price they perform extremely well


----------



## flamesofarctica

podster said:


> For me that would be the SuperLux 668B, for sure not the ultimate in resolution but for the price they perform extremely well:wink_face:




Spotted these are discounted on Gearbest at the moment again, at around £22.50 ($27 ish?), which is pretty good!! (I got mine when they had a discount previously).


----------



## justgotlucky123

So I've tried several chinese budgetfi iems lately. These iems are kz zst, kz zs3, tennmak piano, tennmak pro and mi hyrbid. And none of these can replace my fidue a65 which is giving up on me. The tennmak pro comes the closest to the a65's sound signature. But the highs are lacking the sparkle that I like from the fidues. The tennmak piano pretty much have the same bass quantity as the a65 when I used after market tips but the midrange are laidback as opposed to the a65 which are slightly mid centric. The ones from kz didn't really impressed me. Can anyone recommend some iems that has warm+smooth sound signature with good soundstage and imaging? I think fidue a73s are the best bet but the price is out of range for me right now. And a replaceable cable would be a nice touch too if anyone cares to suggest something.


----------



## loomisjohnson

justgotlucky123 said:


> So I've tried several chinese budgetfi iems lately. These iems are kz zst, kz zs3, tennmak piano, tennmak pro and mi hyrbid. And none of these can replace my fidue a65 which is giving up on me. The tennmak pro comes the closest to the a65's sound signature. But the highs are lacking the sparkle that I like from the fidues. The tennmak piano pretty much have the same bass quantity as the a65 when I used after market tips but the midrange are laidback as opposed to the a65 which are slightly mid centric. The ones from kz didn't really impressed me. Can anyone recommend some iems that has warm+smooth sound signature with good soundstage and imaging? I think fidue a73s are the best bet but the price is out of range for me right now. And a replaceable cable would be a nice touch too if anyone cares to suggest something.


 

 the two that spring to mind are the magaosi bk50, which i rate as the best chifi iem under $50 and the einsear t2, which is very impressive and less than $20


----------



## DBaldock9

justgotlucky123 said:


> So I've tried several chinese budgetfi iems lately. These iems are kz zst, kz zs3, tennmak piano, tennmak pro and mi hyrbid. And none of these can replace my fidue a65 which is giving up on me. The tennmak pro comes the closest to the a65's sound signature. But the highs are lacking the sparkle that I like from the fidues. The tennmak piano pretty much have the same bass quantity as the a65 when I used after market tips but the midrange are laidback as opposed to the a65 which are slightly mid centric. The ones from kz didn't really impressed me. Can anyone recommend some iems that has warm+smooth sound signature with good soundstage and imaging? I think fidue a73s are the best bet but the price is out of range for me right now. And a replaceable cable would be a nice touch too if anyone cares to suggest something.


 
 I'll agree with @loomisjohnson, that the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 really does sound good, for ~$35.  The BK50 has a tethered cable, with a Mic.
 .
 Another earphone which I enjoy the sound of, is the BossHiFi B3 (original, with brown cable), for ~$30.  The B3 does not have a Mic.
 .
 One earphone I've recently received, and that has solid Bass, and good Midrange for vocals, is the NiceHCK W1, for ~$40 (I think this was the price without a cable).  The W1 has MMCX connectors, so you can install a cable with a Mic, if you need one.  I'm using these ear tips on the W1 (they're comfortable, and seal well) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pairs-S-M-L-High-Quality-Silicone-Eartips-for-Inner-ear-Earphones/32670205604.html
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## justgotlucky123

loomisjohnson said:


> the two that spring to mind are the magaosi bk50, which i rate as the best chifi iem under $50 and the einsear t2, which is very impressive and less than $20







dbaldock9 said:


> I'll agree with @loomisjohnson
> , that the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 really does sound good, for ~$35.  The BK50 has a tethered cable, with a Mic.
> .
> Another earphone which I enjoy the sound of, is the BossHiFi B3 (original, with brown cable), for ~$30.  The B3 does not have a Mic.
> ...




How's the build quality of the magaosi bk3? I think I should be buying an iem with replaceable cables from now on. My fidue lasted me for about a little over a year.


----------



## sathish007ece

Hi friends, Greetings, I am having Shozy zero & RHA MA750 ,B&W P5 & Mi headphone.

 ​ 
 What's ur take on Mi IEM pro hd is it worth 25-35$ . (IN COMPLIANCE WITH URBANFUN/ROCKY ZIRCON )

 Any other IEM with good detailed sound stage,isolation,neutral warm & surrounding effect under 35$. 

 Also I m trying for good Dap around 100-125$ (Xduoo i m getting good reviews). 

 Also provide their cheapest buying link online . 

 Thanks in advance


----------



## DBaldock9

justgotlucky123 said:


> How's the build quality of the magaosi bk3? I think I should be buying an iem with replaceable cables from now on. My fidue lasted me for about a little over a year.


 
 All three of the earphones that I mentioned (HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50, BossHiFi B3, and NiceHCK W1) appear to be well made & solid.
 The B3 is the most compact, followed by the BK50, and the W1.
  
 Due to the angled nozzles, the B3 and BK50 are a little trickier to insert, when the cable is being worn over-the-ear.
 Since the W1 has MMCX connectors, and offset (but not angled) nozzles, you just insert them on whichever side you need, to wear the cable down, or over-the-ear.
  
 Hope this helps,
 David Baldock


----------



## mehrdadb3

hello
 this player is good P4 Pocket MP3 Player
 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_391371.html
 or this model
 onn q9
 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_347204.html
  
 or i go for benji k9


----------



## Caipirina

mehrdadb3 said:


> hello
> this player is good P4 Pocket MP3 Player
> http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_391371.html
> or this model
> ...


 

 Don't know the first 2 and I heard mixed things about the Benjie K9 ... personally I can very much recommend the Benjie S5 
 http://www.gearbest.com/mp3-mp4-players/pp_437373.html?wid=21
 which I like so much that I actually bought it a second time  Under it's AGPtek moniker (and in cool antrazit) 
http://a.co/eDaWnjM
  
You might also find some inspiration in THIS thread (I think this is where I read about disappointed K9 purchases) 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/805115/benjie-s5-offical-thread


----------



## Vidal

The Benjie K9 has a deeply flawed user interface.


----------



## Caipirina

vidal said:


> The Benjie K9 has a deeply flawed user interface.


 

 That's what I kinda recall having read here a while ago ...


----------



## Vidal

caipirina said:


> That's what I kinda recall having read here a while ago ...


 
  
 From memory you have to press a button to access the volume controls, then you can adjust the volume. Given that the volume is probably the one you want to access the most when listening its a really bad flaw. Other players, such as the S5, have a direct volume control.


----------



## dale147

snip3r77 said:


> Ask for rma at the same time can get the memt x5 as backup


 
 sadly i bought mine at a local store near our house. They only come with 3 months warranty so the 1 year warranty card is not usable. I decided to buy, for now, the monk because they're cheap and they sound good but i'm not a fan of earbuds. They tend to irritate my ear.


----------



## Saoshyant

vidal said:


> The Benjie K9 has a deeply flawed user interface.


 
 I might give the K9 update a try, and while I don't believe it there is a 100 hour continuous play claim made.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BENJIE-K9s-8G-Screen-Touch-Entry-level-Lossless-Music-Player-APE-FLAC-WAV-FM-Radio-Recording/2894006_32795309476.html


----------



## Caipirina

saoshyant said:


> I might give the K9 update a try, and while I don't believe it there is a 100 hour continuous play claim made.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/BENJIE-K9s-8G-Screen-Touch-Entry-level-Lossless-Music-Player-APE-FLAC-WAV-FM-Radio-Recording/2894006_32795309476.html


 

 I was also looking around further today and found this new Benjie baby
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-BENJIE-K3-8G-mp3-music-player-lossless-HiFi-MP3-player-mini-Portable-audio-player-alloy/32798816764.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.lkZsFb
  
 very nice looks (iPhone7's little cousin), I am not a fan of low res color screens anyways. 
  
 Also found it on Amazon as AGPteK M29


----------



## mehrdadb3

caipirina said:


> I was also looking around further today and found this new Benjie baby
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-BENJIE-K3-8G-mp3-music-player-lossless-HiFi-MP3-player-mini-Portable-audio-player-alloy/32798816764.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.lkZsFb
> 
> ...


 

 and what about this 2 Benjie k3 and x1(k9s) is it better than or like s5 sound


----------



## wastan

vidal said:


> From memory you have to press a button to access the volume controls, then you can adjust the volume. Given that the volume is probably the one you want to access the most when listening its a really bad flaw. Other players, such as the S5, have a direct volume control.


I wouldn't call that deeply flawed. It's no more idiosyncratic than other players at this price point and it's very easy to get used to. Compared to the Ruizu type menus, the k9 interface is more streamlined, emphasizes its music functions and has better responsiveness. The battery life is huge which is also a plus.


----------



## Caipirina

mehrdadb3 said:


> and what about this 2 Benjie k3 and x1(k9s) is it better than or like s5 sound


 

 I am having trouble deciphering your question (if it is a question), 
  
 In case you are asking how this compares to k3, x1, s5 .. I honestly would not know   I only discovered their existence today. Getting stuff is terribly slow for me. 
  
 I would suspect though, that this one would be very similar to the S5, and my only point of reference is the same OLED screen (instead of the tiny color display the others have), this hints at same / similar internals. I could also be totally wrong on that ... I just like the looks of it! It has dedicated volume buttons which should eliminate some of the UI troubles users have with the K9.
 But I don't believe that the front is actual '2.5D Glass' (later they call it 2.5D mirror), the circular cut out for the clickwheel does not feel like something one could do with real glass, I guess it is some hard, transparent plastic. 
  
 But we all know how exact / correct / true / proof read those promises on the product pages are ... like this size info:  
  


 that would make for a player smaller than a micro SD card ...


----------



## Vidal

wastan said:


> I wouldn't call that deeply flawed. It's no more idiosyncratic than other players at this price point and it's very easy to get used to. Compared to the Ruizu type menus, the k9 interface is more streamlined, emphasizes its music functions and has better responsiveness. The battery life is huge which is also a plus.


 
  
 To put one of the most accessed functions under what is effectively a sub menu is really bad design. Seeing that Benjie addressed it with the K9s (assumed) replacement the X1 they obviously thought it was an oversight as well.
  
 The other thing I noted about the K9 was it was really sluggish, I had an early version so maybe they addressed this with an update. Screen was appallingly low res as well.
  
 I agree most players at this price point have pretty crap UI, personally I think using your mobile phone and a DAC such as the Fiio K1 or Cozoy offer a much better music experience even without the addition of streaming services.


----------



## eteina

pjaroscak said:


> Could any of the headphones (on ear, over ear) on the list be taken as equivalently great bang-for-the-buck as the Monks are?


 
  
  


podster said:


> For me that would be the SuperLux 668B, for sure not the ultimate in resolution but for the price they perform extremely well


 
 Have to agree on this one, the Superlux HD668B have the bang for buck level of the Monks


----------



## Octave0

So I bought these £7 earphones from China, the ones I ordered they never sent instead they sent me these they sound great for the price, I already had a set of the ones I initially ordered but I stepped on them after they fell of my desk, they never sounded too good in the first place but i was in the process of testing them, these sound way better out of the box so I'm not complaining BUT these don't have a marking for left & right on them, so I wanted to ask how to differentiate which is right & left, to me both sides sound the same, shall I just ignore it & enjoy them? It would be nice to find out which side is which though.


----------



## Podster

octave0 said:


> So I bought these £7 earphones from China, the ones I ordered they never sent instead they sent me these they sound great for the price, I already had a set of the ones I initially ordered but I stepped on them after they fell of my desk accidentally, never too sound in the first place these sound way better so I'm not complaining BUT these don't have a marking for left & right on them, so I wanted to ask how to differentiate which is right & left, to me both sides sound the same, shall I just ignore it & enjoy them? It would be nice to find out which side is which though.


 

 Nice, one rarely hears a positive story behind the old bait and switch scenario
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 So no place on the shell or strain relief is there a side indicator? Are they mic'd? Usually if mic's the right is the mic side (most of the time)


----------



## Vidal

octave0 said:


> So I bought these £7 earphones from China, the ones I ordered they never sent instead they sent me these they sound great for the price, I already had a set of the ones I initially ordered but I stepped on them after they fell of my desk accidentally, never too sound in the first place these sound way better so I'm not complaining BUT these don't have a marking for left & right on them, so I wanted to ask how to differentiate which is right & left, to me both sides sound the same, shall I just ignore it & enjoy them? It would be nice to find out which side is which though.


 
  
 They look like UiiSii US90s by the way. Personally if they'd sent me the wrong earphones I'd be opening a dispute regardless.
  
 This will help with identifying the channels
  
 http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php


----------



## Octave0

podster said:


> Nice, one rarely hears a positive story behind the old bait and switch scenario:rolleyes:
> 
> So no place on the shell or strain relief is there a side indicator? Are they mic'd? Usually if mic's the right is the mic side (most of the time)


i

Theres no markings at all i took time trying to find something even dots that some have like 1 dot on side & 2 the other, they do have a mic but i found out from all the ones i have it could be on any side so that didnt really help me after checking my others.

The box looked like they was going to be good lol so i wasnt complaining with the mixup.


----------



## Octave0

[





vidal said:


> They look like UiiSii US90s by the way. Personally if they'd sent me the wrong earphones I'd be opening a dispute regardless.
> 
> This will help with identifying the channels
> 
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php




Yes your right they look identical to the UiiSii US90 thats what i realised when i first opened them, but when i tested them side to side, the UiiSii US90 was better in the highs ever so slightly where as the mids & low end on these stood out with a few songs i tried back to back, just left music playing on them in the morning when i left for work will have a listen again later, i would of opened up a dispute but the box drew me in & i thought i didnt pay much for them so in this case i would make a exception & take the risk.

Thanks will try that site appreciate it.


----------



## Vidal

octave0 said:


> [
> Yes your right they look identical to the UiiSii US90 thats what i realised when i first opened them, but when i tested them side to side, the UiiSii US90 was better in the highs ever so slightly where as the mids & low end on these stood out with a few songs i tried back to back, just left music playing on them in the morning when i left for work will have a listen again later, i would of opened up a dispute but the box drew me in & i thought i didnt pay much for them so in this case i would make a exception & take the risk.
> 
> Thanks will try that site appreciate it.


 
  
 Was it the UiiSii that you'd ordered?
  
 The Musun earphones are really cheap stuff only £2.25 for the E03


----------



## Octave0

vidal said:


> Was it the UiiSii that you'd ordered?
> 
> The Musun earphones are really cheap stuff only £2.25 for the E03




No it was these: http://m.lightinthebox.com/modocee-r7-stereo-sport-metal-earphone-headset-hifi-headphones-with-microphone-for-xiaomi-iphone-and-android_p5014994.html

I already had the UiiSii from way back, yeah i did try search musun stuff do look like a cheaper brand but maybe have a little more expensive models too. I used a voucher code so i got them fairly cheap & i just realised i paid less then i thought look at the link lol so im pretty satisfied now.


----------



## Vidal

octave0 said:


> No it was these: http://m.lightinthebox.com/modocee-r7-stereo-sport-metal-earphone-headset-hifi-headphones-with-microphone-for-xiaomi-iphone-and-android_p5014994.html
> 
> I already had the UiiSii from way back, yeah i did try search musun stuff do look like a cheaper brand but maybe have a little more expensive models too. I used a voucher code so i got them fairly cheap & i just realised i paid less then i thought look at the link lol so im pretty satisfied now.


 
  
 I nearly bought from Light in the box, glad I didn't as I wouldn't have been happy with them switching to another brand.
  
 I've just reviewed the UiiSii HM7s and seem to recall the US90 were very similar. If you think the Musun stuff is OK I might order a pair from Ali to review.


----------



## Octave0

vidal said:


> I nearly bought from Light in the box, glad I didn't as I wouldn't have been happy with them switching to another brand.
> 
> I've just reviewed the UiiSii HM7s and seem to recall the US90 were very similar. If you think the Musun stuff is OK I might order a pair from Ali to review.




I been ordering from them for years as i find some cheap unknown brands on there, never had a problem with them before, they took 2 & half months to get to me due to the chinese holidays but like i mentioned i already had the modocee r7 from them before for testing they wasnt anything special cable was horrible & cheap & sound was generic & tinny so in this rare case i dont mind as i got something way better.

I don't think all the musun stuff will be good like other brands cheaper ones will be trash I think.

Yeah the Hm7 & US90 use the same driver.

Edit: I found these Musun e06 on Ali these are not available now, my model is MS-E23


----------



## DBaldock9

octave0 said:


> i
> 
> Theres no markings at all i took time trying to find something even dots that some have like 1 dot on side & 2 the other, they do have a mic but i found out from all the ones i have it could be on any side so that didnt really help me after checking my others.
> 
> The box looked like they was going to be good lol so i wasnt complaining with the mixup.


 
  
 I've got a Gold Paint Pen that I bought to write on some fancy custom Christmas cards a couple of years ago - so I just used it to put a gold mark on the right earphone cable of units that aren't marked with an easily visible "R".  So far, I haven't had a gold cable, so the gold paint has been visible on all the earphone cables that needed it (black, brown, & white).


----------



## berkaytas

Is there any *NEUTRAL* sounding *BLUETOOTH* headphones among the list? Price should be *LOWER THAN 35 DOLLARS*. I would appreciate any kind of suggestion and i must say that i hated the sound of Bluedio T3, too much bass for me.


----------



## Octave0

vidal said:


> They look like UiiSii US90s by the way. Personally if they'd sent me the wrong earphones I'd be opening a dispute regardless.
> 
> This will help with identifying the channels
> 
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php




The site done the trick thanks mate i feel better now knowing which side is which. 



dbaldock9 said:


> I've got a Gold Paint Pen that I bought to write on some fancy custom Christmas cards a couple of years ago - so I just used it to put a gold mark on the right earphone cable of units that aren't marked with an easily visible "R".  So far, I haven't had a gold cable, so the gold paint has been visible on all the earphone cables that needed it (black, brown, & white).  :bigsmile_face:




Good tip, I will look in to something like that to put a mark on mine lol, for now i just got to remember mic is on right hand side, i wasnt sure because i have many other chinese earphones that vary just needed a confirmation for a piece of mind.


----------



## rad7

Hello everyone, I bought MEMT X5s from Penon audio on March 13. I was told that my order was shipped on March 15 using HongKong Post and I was given a tracking number. But there was no update on the tracking information for a long time and it still says that the item left for US on March 16.
  
 How long does it usually take for items ordered from Penon audio to reach US?


----------



## DBaldock9

rad7 said:


> Hello everyone, I bought MEMT X5s from Penon audio on March 13. I was told that my order was shipped on March 15 using HongKong Post and I was given a tracking number. But there was no update on the tracking information for a long time and it still says that the item left for US on March 16.
> 
> How long does it usually take for items ordered from Penon audio to reach US?


 
  
 Well, if you pay for one of the quicker shipping methods, it takes less than a week.
 The standard shipping methods take between two and three weeks.


----------



## rad7

dbaldock9 said:


> Well, if you pay for one of the quicker shipping methods, it takes less than a week.
> The standard shipping methods take between two and three weeks.


 
 Thank you. But Penon Audio did not give me any options for shipping. I might be wrong but Penon audio is a little different from other Chinese sites and they offer relatively fast free registered airmail for all the items. I am wondering why is the tracking information not updated after March 16.


----------



## JaiSAn

Having purchased a VSonic GR07 BE and at a later stage a GR07 Classic out of curiosity, I was most disappointed with the build quality of these IEMs. Within warranty period, the Bass Edition had issues and after warranty ended, the right driver simply died.
 Within ten seconds of using a hair dryer, the casing popped open, the inner housing of the driver had falling apart, I reassembled/glued together but to no effect. My GR07 BE was dead.
 The issue was because the material of the casing, this type of plastic just doesn't work well with contact adhesive.
  
 After net searching for am IEM which may seat between GR07 Classic and the BE version, I came across some information for the Vivo XE800.
 Was very sceptical after been burned numerous times from "those" Chinese sellers, my compatriots but with absolutely no affiliation.
 I purchased a Vivo XE800 for just under US$20.
 I was pleasantly surprised with the Vivi XE800.
 The Seller's product description statements tells about "these fakes having non movable nozzles", this is a misinterpretation due to translation, what they were attempting to say was "fakes do not have movable nozzles". The item received did have movable nozzles, not box, rigid pouch and two useless spare pairs of buds (one tiny and one too big). The attached ear buds were a perfect fit for my dinky ears.
  
 This Seller (chosen due feedback rather than price) have further reduced this Vivo XE800 to US$18, lucky for me, although it would not have mattered, as I went and purchased two more for Spares/Mods whatever.....
  
 I am not saying the VSonics are no good, I'm just saying their quality control is atrocious for the price.
  
 Would you risk paying over US$100 for an item which may very quickly become useless or pay US$20 for an IEM which have better build quality and arguable better aesthetics (I am so vain) and sound.


----------



## Trebor1966

Please give as the link where you bought genuinen one's


----------



## Shadrak

Hello to all!
 I search a pair of in-ear, thus I wanted do here a message because you seemed to know each other about it well.
 I ask you, please, if you could help me.
 I live in France, thus, I prefer sites as Aliexpress and Amazon.
  
 My budget: Around  ~50 euros, my music:I listen to a lot of music genre but mainly of the trap
 Something of too ugly step or too much seeing 
  
 I have found that in aliexpress: https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Earphones-KZ-ZS3-Ergonomic-Detachable-Cable-Earphone-In-Ear-Audio-Monitors-Noise-Isolating-HiFi-Music-Sports/32732497021.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10065_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_10062_10141_10056_10055_10054_128_10059_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10143_10526_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10033_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-10050_10530_10111,searchweb201603_4,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_2,single_sort_0_total_tranpro_desc&btsid=c6964bb8-b23d-40f3-9bc5-e06a31c63cb2&algo_expid=f6c02a19-71f5-48cb-a94a-e9be400a3c61-14&algo_pvid=f6c02a19-71f5-48cb-a94a-e9be400a3c61
  
 So, what you think about this in-ear?
  
 Thank you for having read, and for your future answers!
 (Of more sorry for the multiple grammatical mistakes in English.. :/)


----------



## Shadrak

Hello to all! 
 I search a pair of in-ear, thus I wanted do here a message because you seemed to know each other about it well.
 I ask you, please, if you could help me.
 I live in France, thus, I prefer sites as Aliexpress and Amazon.
  
 My budget: Around  ~50 euros, my music:I listen to a lot of music genre but mainly of the trap
 Something of too ugly step or too much seeing 
  
 I have found that in aliexpress: KZ ZS3 (I can't past the link :/)
  
 So, what you think about this in-ear?
  
 Thank you for having read, and for your future answers!
 (Of more sorry for the multiple grammatical mistakes in English.. :/)


----------



## To.M

50usd for KZ ZS3???? That's a daylight robbery! 

They cost less than 10usd:

http://m.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html


----------



## rambutan2000

to.m said:


> 50usd for KZ ZS3???? That's a daylight robbery!
> 
> They cost less than 10usd:
> 
> http://m.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html


 

 Thanks for the link! I just picked those up.


----------



## rambutan2000

Look like Aliexpress has a sale on next week. Looking at getting:
 Rock Zircon
 DZAT DF-10
 VJJB K4
 Boarseman CX98
 *cough* SE535 *cough*
 Any other recommendations for < $20 on the bassy side?
  
 TNKS!


----------



## TwoPalms

rambutan2000 said:


> Look like Aliexpress has a sale on next week. Looking at getting:
> Rock Zircon
> DZAT DF-10
> VJJB K4
> ...



MEMT X5


----------



## Vidal

rambutan2000 said:


> Look like Aliexpress has a sale on next week. Looking at getting:
> Rock Zircon
> DZAT DF-10
> VJJB K4
> ...


 
  
 Boarseman KR49 is more bassy than CX98 which I thought was fairly balanced.


----------



## Shadrak

to.m said:


> 50usd for KZ ZS3???? That's a daylight robbery!
> 
> They cost less than 10usd:
> 
> http://m.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_436717.html


 
 Thank you for having avoided me a swindle!
  
 And thanks for the link! But what I can take for 50 euros please?


----------



## JaiSAn

trebor1966 said:


> Please give as the link where you bought genuinen one's


 
   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.Kl3cDU&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10130_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10141_10056_10055_10054_10059_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10143_10526_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_130_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-10050_10530_9999,searchweb201603_5,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_default&btsid=1fbca0fc-6075-4128-830f-d0359edefca9&algo_expid=36605429-6826-4c81-86c5-3b423529478c-0&algo_pvid=36605429-6826-4c81-86c5-3b423529478c
  
 Rillpac Store.
  
 Hope this will be of help.


----------



## Caipirina

rambutan2000 said:


> Look like Aliexpress has a sale on next week. Looking at getting:
> Rock Zircon
> DZAT DF-10
> VJJB K4
> ...


 

 First of all, thanks for the heads up regarding this 'new' sales holiday, or whatever they cooked up now .. probably a counter to 11.11 / singles day ... people want special days like this more than once  
  
 I recommend the Vivo XE800 ... but the 'original' store i got it from has vanished ... not sure what the most reliable source is now ... [found it again, Store No.318282]
  
 and i just saw when I tried to find your *cough*535*cough source, that there is a lovely bluetooth cable solution for those Shures, and since my cheapo *cough*215*cough* seems to have a cable issue, this might be a great way of reviving them  
  
 so, where's that 535 ??/    cheers   (nevermind .. found it ) 
  
 hmm ... this 7th sales day does not seem to be as big as 11.11 in terms of discount .. they already say how much .. like 1$ off everything?


----------



## snip3r77

twopalms said:


> MEMT X5




I concur . It's the FoTM


----------



## Trebor1966

@ JaiSAn: Thank You


----------



## JaiSAn

octave0 said:


> ..............., my model is MS-E23


 
 These "E23" IEMs are all called 小蜜蜂 = Little Bees. There are many other Brand names for these similar products.
  
 .https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LAMYOO-E23-Mini-Wired-earphones-Headphone-Headset-Headphones-Earphone-Fashion-For-iphone-Xiaomi-SAMSUNG-LG/32788023306.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.1VZLwm


----------



## eteina

jaisan said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Vivo-XE800-in-ear-HiFi-earphone-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.2.Kl3cDU&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10130_10068_433_434_10136_10137_10138_10060_9999_10062_10141_10056_10055_10054_10059_10531_10099_10530_10103_10102_10096_10052_10144_10053_10050_10107_10142_10051_10106_10143_10526_10529_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_130_10078_10079_10073_10070_10122_10123_10124-10050_10530_9999,searchweb201603_5,afswitch_1,ppcSwitch_3,single_sort_0_default&btsid=1fbca0fc-6075-4128-830f-d0359edefca9&algo_expid=36605429-6826-4c81-86c5-3b423529478c-0&algo_pvid=36605429-6826-4c81-86c5-3b423529478c
> 
> Rillpac Store.
> 
> Hope this will be of help.


 
 Someone was recommending them from a seller that was called Miss Shirley or something similar, any feedback on this one?


----------



## eteina

dbaldock9 said:


> I don't know whether any of the AliExpress Stores will be able to accept PayPal - but some of the vendors who have separate web sites, like Penon Audio [ http://penonaudio.com/ ] do list PayPal as a payment option.


 
 Aliexpress has their own Alipay system and does not accept paypal, if a vendor offers you to buy it from the Aliexpress site but pay them through paypal would sound fishy to me, trust me there are some seller in Aliexpress that are not to be trusted.
 Despite all this, I have bought hundreds of products at Aliexpress putting always put my credit card info and never ever had a security issue, the right amount of money was always taken from my card too.
  
 Penon has opened their store on ebay too, so you can go through paypal + ebay if you prefer it. I ordered from them through ebay in december, everything went well.


----------



## rad7

> Originally Posted by *eteina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Penon has opened their store on ebay too, so you can go through paypal + ebay if you prefer it. I ordered from them through ebay in december, everything went well.


 
 Hey, how long was the transit time when you ordered from Penon audio? I ordered some earphones from their website and the tracking information says that they were shipped on March 16 and that the headphones are on their way from Hong Kong to the US. But there were no more updates to the tracking information since then.


----------



## eteina

rad7 said:


> Hey, how long was the transit time when you ordered from Penon audio? I ordered some earphones from their website and the tracking information says that they were shipped on March 16 and that the headphones are on their way from Hong Kong to the US. But there were no more updates to the tracking information since then.


 
 I ordered mine through their ebay store and to be honest they took a lot to arrive, 2 months till i got them... i could had started a dispute through ebay or paypal but as most people say they are honest a trustful sellers I just waited and finally they arrived. But 2 months time is like buying from Aliexpress.


----------



## rad7

eteina said:


> I ordered mine through their ebay store and to be honest they took a lot to arrive, 2 months till i got them... i could had started a dispute through ebay or paypal but as most people say they are honest a trustful sellers I just waited and finally they arrived. But 2 months time is like buying from Aliexpress.


 
 Thank you! Yes, I heard how they are very genuine and trustful, so I shouldn't worry. I guess I have to be more patient


----------



## Griffith

eteina said:


> Someone was recommending them from a seller that was called Miss Shirley or something similar, any feedback on this one?




I ordered from the Miss Shirley store and i own them.

Sound wise they are in my opinion spectacular. They remind me of the KZ ATE in terms of sound signature except better in almost every regard.

Construction wise, the cable is very thin and seems very fragile, i doubt they will hold up for as long as my other earphones. Also if you are interested in aftermarket tips you need to get very thin ones because the nozzle is much thinner than other earphones i own though they do have a nice feature which is that they are adjustable.

They are very small and go flush against your head meaning you can use headgear or a helmet with them on without any discomfort. I heavily recommend them!


----------



## eteina

rad7 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I heard how they are very genuine and trustful, so I shouldn't worry. I guess I have to be more patient


 
 The good thing with them is that you do not worry about them shipping fake earphones, at least so far I have never heard from anybody informing they got a fake unit from penon.
 About waiting time, unfortunately I think you can do nothing else than wait and hope mail services take less time for lunch.


----------



## actorlife

rad7 said:


> I love the sound signature of my KZ ZS3 but find them to be bulky when I try to sleep with them. I am trying to find an earphone with a similar sound signature (good punchy bass and midrange, smooth treble and not bright, etc.) but in a smaller housing.
> 
> Till now I came across Joyroom JR-E103 and USAMS Tenna (HSTL), both of which are very difficult to find (Joyroom JR-E103 is available on ebay for $16, while Tenna is not). I am also curious about Urban Funs and ​[COLOR=333333]VJJB-K4. Do any of these fit my requirements?[/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Joyroom jer 109 or Rock zicron are said to be close to sound of the ZS3. Great BASS on both. They are both on gearbest and ebay.


----------



## eteina

griffith said:


> I ordered from the Miss Shirley store and i own them.
> 
> Sound wise they are in my opinion spectacular. They remind me of the KZ ATE in terms of sound signature except better in almost every regard.
> 
> ...


 
 So you can confirm that Miss Shirley store sells original Vivo's?
 To which earphones would you compare them regarding their fragility?


----------



## Griffith

eteina said:


> So you can confirm that Miss Shirley store sells original Vivo's?
> 
> To which earphones would you compare them regarding their fragility?




Hard to say because they haven't failed on me yet even though i don't treat them as well as i could. I use them often while riding my motorcycle under a helmet.

They seem similar in quality, at least the wire, as a sub $10 Sony earphone but the wire has less memory and tangled up much less.


----------



## eteina

griffith said:


> Hard to say because they haven't failed on me yet even though i don't treat them as well as i could. I use them often while riding my motorcycle under a helmet.
> 
> They seem similar in quality, at least the wire, as a sub $10 Sony earphone but the wire has less memory and tangled up much less.


 
 Oh, I see... pretty basic cable then. 
 Still have not feel totally convinced about getting the VIVO XE800, will think about it


----------



## Octave0

jaisan said:


> These "E23" IEMs are all called 小蜜蜂 = Little Bees. There are many other Brand names for these similar products.
> 
> .https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LAMYOO-E23-Mini-Wired-earphones-Headphone-Headset-Headphones-Earphone-Fashion-For-iphone-Xiaomi-SAMSUNG-LG/32788023306.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.1VZLwm




Thanks for the info, these iem's are not for audiophiles & those who listen analytically, they are fun & have an abundance of bass with a 3d spherical feeling, not for everyone i do like them even with the soft smoothened highs.


----------



## JaiSAn

eteina said:


> Someone was recommending them from a seller that was called Miss Shirley or something similar, any feedback on this one?


 
 I liked them enough to purchase two more pairs the next day after receiving the XE800.
  


jaisan said:


> ......uld not have mattered, as *I went and purchased two more for Spares/Mods whatever*.....


 
 At the current price point, it does not hurt if they break/faulty whatever...


----------



## eteina

jaisan said:


> I liked them enough to purchase two more pairs the next day after receiving the XE800.
> 
> At the current price point, it does not hurt if they break/faulty whatever...


 
  From which store did you get them?


----------



## JaiSAn

eteina said:


> From which store did you get them?


 
 Rillpac Store.

 I've already linked it and you've even quoted me with that link.


----------



## eteina

jaisan said:


> Rillpac Store.
> 
> I've already linked it and you've even quoted me with that link.


 
 Lol... sorry brain fart here, got confused


----------



## snip3r77

jaisan said:


> I liked them enough to purchase two more pairs the next day after receiving the XE800.
> 
> At the current price point, it does not hurt if they break/faulty whatever...



Get one memt x5


----------



## JaiSAn

snip3r77 said:


> Get one memt x5


 
 I nearly did, in Silver........then I remembered how I had hated the microphonics from the Brainwavz M2 which I puchased due to sellers/affiliates/associates/manufacturers positive reviews. £45 down the drain just because some people believe it to to true and in turn reiterate.
 it is most disconcerting to realize untruths are taken to be reality just because it is often repeated.
  
 If I'm correct these MEMT X5 also have cable microphonics.


----------



## eteina

snip3r77 said:


> Get one memt x5


 
 I see these MEMT X5 having big popularity lately but I am still not convinced of taking the risk and then founding out they were just over hyped


----------



## B9Scrambler

eteina said:


> I see these MEMT X5 having big popularity lately but I am still not convinced of taking the risk and then founding out they were just over hyped


 
  
 If it helps, I think they're good and worth the price, just not the hype. Build is solid and their sound quality is excellent pending you either like a ton of bass or can spend time finding a tip/fit that reduces it. My main faults are the microphonic cable, mid-bass which bleeds over into the mids, and a recessed midrange. I also found them quite thick sounding. Not a quality I personally look for in a micro-driver. They come across a little slow and heavy as a result.
  
 All that said, at the price they're selling they're pretty kick@$$ if you enjoy a powerful sounding, tiny earphone with a fairly prominent v-shaped signature. All of this is just one man's opinion of course.
  
  
          ​  ​


----------



## JaiSAn

eteina said:


> I see these MEMT X5 having big popularity lately but I am still not convinced of taking the risk and then founding out they were just over hyped


 
 It's the sellers spamming the net in order to falsely promote their products, I found out about the Brainwavz M2 the hard way. They may sound fantastic but with microphonics, the listening experience is totally ruined.
  
 After deciding not to get a MEMT X5, I purchased two pairs of KZ ZS3 from GearBest flash-sale at the cost of £13.03p. If I don't like them, the small cost of purchase doesn't matter, if I do like them then I have a spare pair.
 £6.02p for a pair with detachable cables.................I just couldn't resist even if they have issues. I'd pay that price again just for the cables alone.


----------



## Yoshi948

They aren't overhyped at all. All the people who have got them compared them to those in the same price bracket, only to find out that it outperformed those ones (ex: ZST, ZS3, Vivo XE800, ect.). Therefore, I can confirm that these definitely aren't overhyped.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yoshi948 said:


> They aren't overhyped at all. *All the people who have got them compared them to those in the same price bracket, only to find out that it outperformed those ones *(ex: ZST, ZS3, Vivo XE800, ect.). Therefore, I can confirm that these definitely aren't overhyped.


 
  
 Not all. In their price bracket, I think the VJJB K2S and SOMiC V4 outperform it. V4 pretty handily actually. ZST is nearly as good (maybe better if you prefer the signature), more rich with features, and less costly. The ZS3 is almost as good and can be found for 10 bucks. Only heard the XE800 very briefly, but I was more impressed with it than the X5 (I have the AN16 which is similar). Build on the Z5 is miles better though.
  
 The X5 competes well with the MusicMaker TW1. Similar signature and performance, but I'd still take the TW1 in most cases. Better cable, a more standard nozzle size, smaller, and more comfortable. It's picky with tips and placement too, but not to the extent of the X5. X5 bass has some serious kick to it though and it isolates like no other DD-based earphone I've used. It's definitely good but has been overhyped a bit, just a bit, imo.


----------



## Yoshi948

You have a different taste for the sound signature, which is fine as all opinions are well appreciated. I like a V-shaped signature. Others find recessed mids bad for their music, but I am only listening to EDM. A genre that only focuses on that V-shaped electronic signature. Well, opinions are opinions.


----------



## B9Scrambler

yoshi948 said:


> You have a different taste for the sound signature, which is fine as all opinions are well appreciated. *I like a V-shaped signature*. Others find recessed mids bad for their music, but I am only listening to EDM. A genre that only focuses on that V-shaped electronic signature. *Well, opinions are opinions.*


 
  
 I listen mostly to EDM actually; liquid DnB in particular. The long smooth basslines + quick drumming are too addictive  What do you listen to?
  
 I said earlier, "they're pretty kick@$$ if you enjoy a powerful sounding, tiny earphone with a fairly prominent v-shaped signature.". Glad to know that's a fitting statement, haha. If you ever get the chance to try EDM with an earphone that has forward mids, such as the Fischer Audio Dubliz Enhanced, it makes for a great experience. Highly recommended!


----------



## Yoshi948

What would be your recommendation? I currently own some decent LG Quadbeats 3. V-shape and fun sounding. Soundstage is average compared to others in the same price bracket, but it is nice for $20.
 (P.S. Do you use different tips than stock ones?)


----------



## loomisjohnson

b9scrambler said:


> Not all. In their price bracket, I think the VJJB K2S and SOMiC V4 outperform it. V4 pretty handily actually. ZST is nearly as good (maybe better if you prefer the signature), more rich with features, and less costly. The ZS3 is almost as good and can be found for 10 bucks. Only heard the XE800 very briefly, but I was more impressed with it than the X5 (I have the AN16 which is similar). Build on the Z5 is miles better though.
> 
> The X5 competes well with the MusicMaker TW1. Similar signature and performance, but I'd still take the TW1 in most cases. Better cable, a more standard nozzle size, smaller, and more comfortable. It's picky with tips and placement too, but not to the extent of the X5. X5 bass has some serious kick to it though and it isolates like no other DD-based earphone I've used. It's definitely good but has been overhyped a bit, just a bit, imo.


 

 fwiw, i would also place the zst and xe800 above the x5, which does many things well but is less resolving/natural to my ears. vive le difference


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> fwiw, i would also place the zst and xe800 above the x5, which does many things well but is less resolving/natural to my ears. vive le difference


 
  
 Cool. The more I listen to the ZST the more their uneven mid-range starts to bother me. That and the unnecessarily boosted treble are probably the only reasons why I'd put them about on par with the X5. Imaging, layering, separation, and soundstage are the ZST's claim to fame for me doing those better than a lot of way more expensive earphones. I would love to see KZ refine them further and release, *clearly announced*, an updated version with a more even and balanced tuning.


----------



## snip3r77

jaisan said:


> I nearly did, in Silver........then I remembered how I had hated the microphonics from the Brainwavz M2 which I puchased due to sellers/affiliates/associates/manufacturers positive reviews. £45 down the drain just because some people believe it to to true and in turn reiterate.
> it is most disconcerting to realize untruths are taken to be reality just because it is often repeated.
> 
> If I'm correct these MEMT X5 also have cable microphonics.







eteina said:


> I see these MEMT X5 having big popularity lately but I am still not convinced of taking the risk and then founding out they were just over hyped




The hype is real of course there's no one size fits all but fits


----------



## JaiSAn

snip3r77 said:


> The hype is real of course there's no one size fits all but fits


 
 Graphs are not sibstantial proof.
 For all we know, all the "Hypers" are coming out to further promote their products.
  
  
 Remember Iraq's "Weapons of Mass Destruction", where are they to be found ?
  
 There are a great deal of fake news, untruths on the Net.
 People should only believe what they see/experienced as fact.


----------



## MrDelicious

Looking for recommendations for something in the sub-$20 category:

good, deep bass;
ok mids, not too scooped out;
treble should be there but completely smooth: absolutely no harsh spikes, no chance of sibilance.
  
 In other words, a darker, warmer signature. Reading audiobudget.com, seems like most of the cheap iems go for a v-shaped sound with overreaching treble presence. I would want something that I can pump up the volume in public without worrying about the treble getting in the way.
  
 I've been eyeing these, could they be what I'm looking for?

Rock Zircon
VJJB K4S
EINSEAR T2
  
 More recommendations obviously welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Yoshi948

MEMT X5


----------



## snip3r77

mrdelicious said:


> Looking for recommendations for something in the sub-$20 category:
> 
> good, deep bass;
> ok mids, not too scooped out;
> ...




If you prefer darker, I would suggest Tennmak Pro. If you want punchier bass and everything that is better than the Tennmak, I would suggest MEMT X5


----------



## snip3r77

jaisan said:


> Graphs are not sibstantial proof.
> 
> For all we know, all the "Hypers" are coming out to further promote their products.
> 
> ...




Anyway I don't represent the X5, just a satisfied end user and moreover it's just $20. 
You can try to buy and if you do not like you can pass it to friends or whatsoever.

From here, you can see that there is a lot of happy users vs unhappy ones, you can judge if it's good or bad.


----------



## MrDelicious

snip3r77 said:


> If you prefer darker, I would suggest Tennmak Pro. If you want punchier bass and everything that is better than the Tennmak, I would suggest MEMT X5


 

 OK, cool, I'll look into those. Thanks!


----------



## Vidal

mrdelicious said:


> Looking for recommendations for something in the sub-$20 category:
> 
> good, deep bass;
> ok mids, not too scooped out;
> ...


 
  
 Rock Zircons are massively overrated - plenty of bass but absent mids and sharp treble leave them sounding hollow really.
  
 My suggestion would be something like the Kinera BD005


----------



## actorlife

Try the Joyroom JRE 109, KZ ZST and KZ ZS3


----------



## Yoshi948

vidal said:


> Rock Zircons are massively overrated - plenty of bass but absent mids and sharp treble leave them sounding hollow really.
> 
> My suggestion would be something like the Kinera BD005


Had the Zircons. Darker than even the lesser known LG Quadbeats, which have a more "balanced" V signature. I still want to get a different IEM since the soundstage is average and there isn't much micro details.


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Anyway I don't represent the X5, just a satisfied end user and moreover it's just $20.
> You can try to buy and if you do not like you can pass it to friends or whatsoever.
> 
> From here, you can see that there is a lot of *happy users *vs unhappy ones, you can judge if it's good or bad.


 

 +1 ....I'm a happy user!


----------



## Mencke

Is wireless earphones worth it, or why is all the earphones listed with cable? Do you loose a lot of sound quality by going wireless?


----------



## DBaldock9

snip3r77 said:


> If you prefer darker, I would suggest Tennmak Pro. If you want punchier bass and everything that is better than the Tennmak, I would suggest MEMT X5


 

 I agree, with one caveat - since the Tennmak Pro has an elevated Bass and Mid-Bass - vocals are clear, present, and close-in sounding. 
  
 Was listening to the Irish band *Altan* on Spotify today during my Lunch Break, using the Tennmak Pro earphones, connected to the balanced output on my DP-X1, and they do have a warmer, slightly _thicker_ sound than the X5.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on the MEMT X5. I found it a fun listen for sure, but not without some pretty serious flaws.
  
  
          ​  ​ http://www.head-fi.org/products/memt-x5-in-ear-earphone/reviews/18321​


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> My take on the MEMT X5. I found it a fun listen for sure, but not without some pretty serious flaws.
> 
> [rule]
> 
> ...




THX for that B9, I've had these in and out of my cart three times and then just decided I did not need these and your review confirmed I did not need these


----------



## DBaldock9

podster said:


> THX for that B9, I've had these in and out of my cart three times and then just decided I did not need these and your review confirmed I did not need these


 
  
 If you'd like a really small earphone, that's comfortable to wear while sleeping, the X5 is the best I've found, so far.  
 It did take a bit of fiddling around with ear tips, to find the right depth of seal, so they sound right, are comfortable, and stay in while laying in bed...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The Tennmak Pro is flat enough, that it's nearly as comfortable as the X5.


----------



## Podster

No THX, I've got my Trinity Hyperion if I needed sleepers


----------



## B9Scrambler

podster said:


> THX for that B9, I've had these in and out of my cart three times and then just decided I did not need these and your review confirmed I did not need these


 
  
 No prob. They're decent, but I'm sure you've got better gear in the same price range.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Good and fair-minded review--like you I rate the x5 as good but not transcendant


----------



## snip3r77

loomisjohnson said:


> Good and fair-minded review--like you I rate the x5 as good but not transcendant




I would love to know any that is epic sub $25 . I think for me with my limited knowledge the x5 is as good as it gets


----------



## Yoshi948

snip3r77 said:


> I would love to know any that is epic sub $25 . I think for me with my limited knowledge the x5 is as good as it gets


There is also the lesser known UiiSii DT200. It has a similar sound signature, as described by 1clearhead, and has plenty of bass that doesn't muffle the mids or highs.


----------



## To.M

snip3r77 said:


> I would love to know any that is epic sub $25 . I think for me with my limited knowledge the x5 is as good as it gets




Sub 25usd good models? Here they are: KZ ZST, URBANFUN HIFI,TENNMAK PIANO/PRO, KINERA BD005 and a few other models could be added but I can vouch for the ones I have, so all of them excluding Tennmak Pro.


----------



## bokiboki

to.m said:


> Sub 25usd good models? Here they are: KZ ZST, URBANFUN HIFI,TENNMAK PIANO/PRO, KINERA BD005 and a few other models could be added but I can vouch for the ones I have, so all of them excluding Tennmak Pro.



Which you prefer from these hybrids, and are they better than dynamic. I was interested in KZ ZST, BD005, Urbanfun and **** UES


----------



## loomisjohnson

to.m said:


> Sub 25usd good models? Here they are: KZ ZST, URBANFUN HIFI,TENNMAK PIANO/PRO, KINERA BD005 and a few other models could be added but I can vouch for the ones I have, so all of them excluding Tennmak Pro.


 

 i also like the einsear t2, tenmakk dulcimer, swing diy ie800 and perhaps the senzer h1 and kz ed9 in the sub-$25 camp. which is not to say the foregoing are objectively "better" than the x5, but rather that they're closer to my personal sound biases.


----------



## chompchomps

bokiboki said:


> Which you prefer from these hybrids, and are they better than dynamic. I was interested in KZ ZST, BD005, Urbanfun and **** UES


 
  
 Having both owned the ZST and the **** UES, i like the ZST more, the sound is clearer, highs gets more distinguished than the UES. The UES is def warmer and the sub bass is greater. 
  
 Depends on the type of music you listen to. If you like acoustics and vocals, ZST is good. If you like EDM and general pop music, both would do good but the UES will bring out the bass better
  
 I feel that the ZST sounds like the Magaosi K3 but with less detail and a lesser soundstage.


----------



## maxdurak

Hello fellow headfiers. I really need some confirmation about KZ-ZST which i got few weeks ago. I love the sound overall (soundstage, punchy bass wich heavily relies on source gear btw, details, etc.). BUT now i came across some music that confirms some ppl complaints about boosted treble and harsh highs. 
 First of all London Grammar "Wasting My Young Years" in the chorus "Maybe we a-a-a-a-re, we a-a-a-a-re..." i hear some additional sand/dirt like sounds if you get what im saying, its like iems can't handle this particular song and this particular part of the song, i'm not sure if i got defective gear or it just how it is. I really appreciate if some one can spend some time to confirm this.
 Also sibiliants. This im sure is just how KZ-ZST handles them. The best track i found for testing this is Bjork's "All Is Full of Love" specificaly video version wich is on 2002 Greatest Hits album. Not many IEMs can handle this song very well. Really would like some confirmation on this also.
 Apart from these 2 songs and some other London Grammar tracks i really like this IEM.


----------



## maxdurak

Oh well, considering "Wasting My Young Years". I tested Monks, TY Hi-Z and QKZ W1 Pro. All of them have same problems with this track, though Monks do much better job and it is almost unnoticeable, QKZ W1 Pro mask it with its much darker sound signature, compared to ZST.


----------



## obelisk619

has anyone personally tried whizzer a15?

 I could only find two reviews here at headfi.


----------



## ticallista

So I got myself some of those cheap T200 foam ear tips off Ali Express for the X5. Now the bass is more controlled and tighter. I like it a lot more now.


----------



## snip3r77

ticallista said:


> So I got myself some of those cheap T200 foam ear tips off Ali Express for the X5. Now the bass is more controlled and tighter. I like it a lot more now.




I think it will affect the high frequency because foam will absorb、no?


----------



## ticallista

snip3r77 said:


> I think it will affect the high frequency because foam will absorb、no?


 
 I didn't really notice changes in the high frequency. But the bass bloat that used to be there is gone.


----------



## bokiboki

chompchomps said:


> Having both owned the ZST and the **** UES, i like the ZST more, the sound is clearer, highs gets more distinguished than the UES. The UES is def warmer and the sub bass is greater.
> 
> Depends on the type of music you listen to. If you like acoustics and vocals, ZST is good. If you like EDM and general pop music, both would do good but the UES will bring out the bass better
> 
> I feel that the ZST sounds like the Magaosi K3 but with less detail and a lesser soundstage.



I saw on the KZ shop two models ZST, ZST and ZST Pro. The difference is in the price but I do not know what more difference.


----------



## To.M

No difference at all, adding PRO is an unfair marketing trick. 

By the way, the cheapest ZST you can get at Gearbest.


----------



## chompchomps

The only difference is the colour of the shell. I personally prefer the purple although i got shipped the carbon fiber one by mistake. They should sound the same as reported by many others!


----------



## honeyman

Hi. Newbie headfier.

Just want to ask what the differences are between the kz earphones in terms of sound signature. ATE, ATR, ZS3, ZST and the ED series.

Is it worth buying them all or would it seem redundant?

Currently have the ED9 and i love it. I have the ATR coming in from gearbest and an EDR2 from ali. Mostly just listen to EDM, Hiphop, r&b and jazz.

Thanks for the help


----------



## actorlife

honeyman said:


> Hi. Newbie headfier.
> 
> Just want to ask what the differences are between the kz earphones in terms of sound signature. ATE, ATR, ZS3, ZST and the ED series.
> 
> ...



For the type of music you listen to ZS3 or imo a bit better and more comfy Rock Zircon amazing cheaper and small too.


----------



## bokiboki

chompchomps said:


> The only difference is the colour of the shell. I personally prefer the purple although i got shipped the carbon fiber one by mistake. They should sound the same as reported by many others!



I assumed that they are the same, but I was confused by the difference in the resistance, 16vs18ohm and price. There is no longer purple, now can be bought only gray in both cases, the pros and regular


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> I assumed that they are the same, but I was confused by the difference in the resistance, 16vs18ohm and price. There is no longer purple, now can be bought only gray in both cases, the pros and regular




Purple still available from GearBest. 

Regardless of the colour you buy they are the same, seller probably can't type


----------



## esuhgb

Hey guys which iems from this thread have really good noise isolation? I am looking for a new pair for gym use. Thanks.


----------



## Vidal

esuhgb said:


> Hey guys which iems from this thread have really good noise isolation? I am looking for a new pair for gym use. Thanks.


 
  
 Best isolation that I've heard (or should that be not heard) are the KZ ZS3 with Comply style eartips. Managed to keep my rather noisy MX5 barely noticeable.


----------



## esuhgb

vidal said:


> Best isolation that I've heard (or should that be not heard) are the KZ ZS3 with Comply style eartips. Managed to keep my rather noisy MX5 barely noticeable.


 
 Thanks will check them out. Any more recommendations would be great. 
 *Just bought them will see how they compare against the tennmak pro's. Cheers again.


----------



## TheWongWrong

vidal said:


> Best isolation that I've heard (or should that be not heard) are the KZ ZS3 with Comply style eartips. Managed to keep my rather noisy MX5 barely noticeable.


 what model year is your mx5 lol


----------



## Vidal

thewongwrong said:


> what model year is your mx5 lol


 
  
 It was (just sold) a 2011 2.0 PRHT but it had a sports exhaust


----------



## bokiboki

KZ ZST vs URBANFUN vs **** 4in1 vs **** UES


----------



## To.M

bokiboki said:


> KZ ZST vs URBANFUN vs **** 4in1 vs **** UES





For the price of UES you can get KZ ZST from Gearbest:
http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_533515.html

and Urbanfun from Ali forb17usd.


----------



## bokiboki

to.m said:


> For the price of UES you can get KZ ZST from Gearbest:
> http://www.gearbest.com/on-ear-over-ear-headphones/pp_533515.html
> 
> and Urbanfun from Ali forb17usd.[/quote
> ...


----------



## actorlife

Anyone try these 5 bucks earphone? FSL Zinc Zn30


----------



## bud760

Thanks for the thread


----------



## rad7

I am also one of those people who is not very impressed with the MEMT X5s. They are built well, but they should be when they cost $19- they are twice as expensive as something like a KZ ZS3. I love how small they are and their non-fatiguing sound signature. I can sleep with them and can use them when I want something that will not give me headaches (I am treble sensitive). They also have good bass. But their midrange is weak and imaging and soundstage qualities are not good at all. They also have awful microphonics. 
  
 I've been testing some of the IEMs I have with my Cayin N3. It's surprising to see that I keep going back to the ZSTs over other IEMs I have like KZ ZS3, MEMT X5, etc. I never really liked the ZSTs as I thought they are too bright for my taste. I still cannot listen to the ZSTs for an extended period, but I feel they are the only IEMs I have that can bring out all the details well when using with my N3. I am thinking of trying the Somic V4 or the Urbanfuns next.


----------



## arcticjoe

rad7 said:


> I am also one of those people who is not very impressed with the MEMT X5s. They are built well, but they should be when they cost $19- they are twice as expensive as something like a KZ ZS3. I love how small they are and their non-fatiguing sound signature. I can sleep with them and can use them when I want something that will not give me headaches (I am treble sensitive). They also have good bass. *But their midrange is weak and imaging and soundstage qualities are not good at all.* They also have awful microphonics.


 
  
  
 Agreed 100%, i like X5s size and build quality, however when compared to identically priced XE800 they only win on bass quantity. Imaging and soundstage is very much their achilles heel imho.


----------



## loomisjohnson

arcticjoe said:


> Agreed 100%, i like X5s size and build quality, however when compared to identically priced XE800 they only win on bass quantity. Imaging and soundstage is very much their achilles heel imho.


 

 Backlash is inevitable in this game. Almost without exception, we go through a cycle where some obscure, inexpensive IEM is annointed as the next big thing, garners uniform, gushing praise, then gets widely panned--we've seen it with the Shozy Zero, **** 4in1, KZ ED9, LZ A2S, Vivo and even the Urbanfun. It seems like it's now the X5's time in the bucket. Like most of the foregoing I find the X5 to be neither as great as its fans proclaimed nor nearly as bad as its detractors are now claiming. It's a <$20 piece, which like almost all <$20 piece will have its pros and cons (although I still find it hard to find flaw with the Urbanfun).


----------



## snip3r77

loomisjohnson said:


> Backlash is inevitable in this game. Almost without exception, we go through a cycle where some obscure, inexpensive IEM is annointed as the next big thing, garners uniform, gushing praise, then gets widely panned--we've seen it with the Shozy Zero, **** 4in1, KZ ED9, LZ A2S, Vivo and even the Urbanfun. It seems like it's now the X5's time in the bucket. Like most of the foregoing I find the X5 to be neither as great as its fans proclaimed nor nearly as bad as its detractors are now claiming. It's a <$20 piece, which like almost all <$20 piece will have its pros and cons (although I still find it hard to find flaw with the Urbanfun).




We need to move up the $ scale so that most of the weak points can be improved all around . $150 ?


----------



## Podster

snip3r77 said:


> We need to move up the $ scale so that most of the weak points can be improved all around . $150 ?


 

 You could sure put K3 Pro and Sendiy M1221 in that category IMO


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> Backlash is inevitable in this game. Almost without exception, we go through a cycle where some obscure, inexpensive IEM is annointed as the next big thing, garners uniform, gushing praise, then gets widely panned--we've seen it with the Shozy Zero, **** 4in1, KZ ED9, LZ A2S, Vivo and even the Urbanfun. It seems like it's now the X5's time in the bucket. Li*ke most of the foregoing I find the X5 to be neither as great as its fans proclaimed nor nearly as bad as its detractors are now claiming.* It's a <$20 piece, which like almost all <$20 piece will have its pros and cons (although I still find it hard to find flaw with the Urbanfun).


 
  
 You got it man. They're a perfectly solid earphone with both positive and negative qualities. Worth the ~20 bucks imo.


----------



## Podster

b9scrambler said:


> You got it man. They're a perfectly solid earphone with both positive and negative qualities. Worth the ~20 bucks imo.


 

 Exactly @B9Scrambler , ones worth of these products is as subjective as the products themselves


----------



## loomisjohnson

snip3r77 said:


> We need to move up the $ scale so that most of the weak points can be improved all around . $150 ?


 

 not sure--one of the great things about chifi is that cost has such an unpredictable correlation to quality. i will agree that while my best $50-100 iems (e.g. pmv, moni) are excellent, i can't say they're flawless, while with my best $100-150 iems (e.g. d2, tk13) it's tough to find maqterial weakness.


----------



## rad7

To be clear, I am not completely regretting my purchase of the X5s. They have their pros & certain unique features, especially at this price, as I mentioned above. I do love how non-fatiguing their sound signature is, how small and comfortable they are. They also sound good with the kind of music I listen to. But sometimes, I do like a little bit more warmth and detail in the mids and a better sound stage. 
  
 I guess we are spoilt by KZs and Monks, which provide so much value for money that we expect other Chifi brands to do the same at a very low price.


----------



## Yoshi948

rad7 said:


> To be clear, I am not completely regretting my purchase of the X5s. They have their pros & certain unique features, especially at this price, as I mentioned above. I do love how non-fatiguing their sound signature is, how small and comfortable they are. They also sound good with the kind of music I listen to. But sometimes, I do like a little bit more warmth and detail in the mids and a better sound stage.
> 
> I guess we are spoilt by KZs and Monks, which provide so much value for money that we expect other Chifi brands to do the same at a very low price.


Yep, that's what happens when you've tried many ear buds and burin-in. What the average consumer considers "amazing" will be decent by our standards. . Cheers!


----------



## Vidal

rad7 said:


> To be clear, I am not completely regretting my purchase of the X5s. They have their pros & certain unique features, especially at this price, as I mentioned above. I do love how non-fatiguing their sound signature is, how small and comfortable they are. They also sound good with the kind of music I listen to. But sometimes, I do like a little bit more warmth and detail in the mids and a better sound stage.
> 
> I guess we are spoilt by KZs and Monks, which provide so much value for money that we expect other Chifi brands to do the same at a very low price.


 
  
 My theory is everyone has a true 'type' even in earphones, my earphone 'type' is typically bright, detailed, slight lower on bass and with a big soundstage.
  
 That doesn't mean I can't enjoy another style of earphone from time to time.
  
 I have a lot of earphones, some I will probably never listen to again because they don't appeal and some like the Memt X5 that will get an outing every once in a while. If your type is the sound signature of the Memt X5 then you'll love them if not they might end up being a something for the weekend pair like mine are.


----------



## smy1

jaisan said:


> Having purchased a VSonic GR07 BE and at a later stage a GR07 Classic out of curiosity, I was most disappointed with the build quality of these IEMs. Within warranty period, the Bass Edition had issues and after warranty ended, the right driver simply died.
> Within ten seconds of using a hair dryer, the casing popped open, the inner housing of the driver had falling apart, I reassembled/glued together but to no effect. My GR07 BE was dead.
> The issue was because the material of the casing, this type of plastic just doesn't work well with contact adhesive.
> 
> ...




The vivo ex800 uses the gr07 driver so technically it is vsonic


----------



## JaiSAn

smy1 said:


> The vivo ex800 uses the gr07 driver so technically it is vsonic


 
 It's technically VSonic which was the reason I purchased the Vivo XE800 but.....the casing material of the GR07 does not take a liking to adhesives and the cables issues..., hopefully the XE800 will fare better.
  
 I am not saying the VSonic GR07 is not good, I'm just saying for that price it shouldn't have so many issues with build quality. If people do find the "New" GR07 with the silver cabling to be much more sturdy, I'll  be more than willing to purchase another.


----------



## mochill

Get the Seahf im009, it's less then 10 dollar


----------



## arcticjoe

Cant find im009 anywherem do you have a link for them?


----------



## Vidal

arcticjoe said:


> Cant find im009 anywherem do you have a link for them?


 
  
 They appear to be only available from Amazon.com (US).  No reviews on Amazon, Headfi or anywhere else.


----------



## mochill

I will review it soon


----------



## expontherise

I am on the hunt for some more woodies for my collection. I currently have HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 and Thinksound TS01.1
  
 Anyones have any good rec's for woodies (I know you dirty minded fellows have some thoughts about this one lol)..
  
 I am not looking for any particular sound signature as I would actually like an array of signatures to have available for any particular mood/genre. I am looking to stay within the threads cost range as well sub $100.  Id love to receive as many recs as possible as I will probably make a few purchases in the very near future. (no mic or braided cable please)

 If there is a woodie maybe one of you were looking at but unsure if they sound good/worth buying, I may be willing to be that test-dummy, just throw the rec out.. If I like what I see I may get them


----------



## actorlife

Check Awei or KZ earphone threads i think they have a couple under $15 on ebay gearbest etc


----------



## DBaldock9

expontherise said:


> I am on the hunt for some more woodies for my collection. I currently have HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 and Thinksound TS01.1
> 
> Anyones have any good rec's for woodies (I know you dirty minded fellows have some thoughts about this one lol)..
> 
> ...


 
  
 One of the first earphones I bought, and which has a balanced sound I still really like, is the original BossHiFi B3 (16Ω, 123dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, *Ebony wood housing*, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, _*Brown tethered cable*_).


----------



## Shinry

expontherise said:


> I am on the hunt for some more woodies for my collection. I currently have HiSoundAudio Wooduo2 and Thinksound TS01.1
> 
> Anyones have any good rec's for woodies (I know you dirty minded fellows have some thoughts about this one lol)..
> 
> ...


 
 For a cheapo you could try the VJJB K4.
 Since you have some pricier models those would be more of a disposable go to earphone. But still one of the good budget variants.
 Soundwise I think they are a tad worse than Urbanfun, more of a V-shaped sound (though not that much) good clarity, a bit narrow soundstage in comparison. 
 The only thing that bugged me about them is the buildquality. The endcap of the right side (the thingy with the R on it) didn't have enough glue and fell right of, but a bit off superglue and they were good to go. Beside of this I had no issue with them whatsoever.


----------



## rad7

Hi everyone, can anyone compare the sound signature of Somic V4 vs Tennmak Pro? I ordered Somic V4, but it will probably take me about 3 weeks to receive it. I usually wait a couple of months between my ChiFi IEM purchases, but AliExpress is running a sale now & Tennmak Pro has been on my wish list for a long time. But, if they sound similar, I wouldn't want to waste money on the Tennmak Pros.  
  
 I usually listen to chillout trance, liquid DnB, etc. I like fast & deep bass, warm, detailed & surrounding mids, crisp & precise, but not bright highs (I am treble sensitive) & I pair my IEMs with Cayin N3. So any other recommendations in the <$30 are also welcome. I currently own KZ ZST, ZS3, ED10, MEMT x5 & Xears Walnut Pros.


----------



## actorlife

Rad7 Rock Zircon(Needs 45hr+ BI for a smoother sq) are fantastic with deep bass perhaps a bit deeper than the ZS3. I own both. I'm waiting for the...Joyroom JRE 109(said to have big smooth bass) as WELL both under $25 on ebay. Youre addiction has begun. hahahaha


----------



## kiler

With those aliexpress codes I'll definitively have to look into some more chi-fi... I recently got some Padeer In ears that sound quite good for the 10$ that they will cost!


----------



## SuperLuigi

kiler said:


> With those aliexpress codes I'll definitively have to look into some more chi-fi... I recently got some Padeer In ears that sound quite good for the 10$ that they will cost!





What codes?


----------



## alvinlim2010

rad7 said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone compare the sound signature of Somic V4 vs Tennmak Pro? I ordered Somic V4, but it will probably take me about 3 weeks to receive it. I usually wait a couple of months between my ChiFi IEM purchases, but AliExpress is running a sale now & Tennmak Pro has been on my wish list for a long time. But, if they sound similar, I wouldn't want to waste money on the Tennmak Pros.
> 
> I usually listen to chillout trance, liquid DnB, etc. I like fast & deep bass, warm, detailed & surrounding mids, crisp & precise, but not bright highs (I am treble sensitive) & I pair my IEMs with Cayin N3. So any other recommendations in the <$30 are also welcome. I currently own KZ ZST, ZS3, ED10, MEMT x5 & Xears Walnut Pros.



I have just received my Somic v4 last week and been listening them through the Opus #1 and Shanling M1. I would say it has decent sub-par, provided you have a good seal (the housing is relatively small and with angled nozzles, albeit shorter). To me it is definitely brighter and more musical than the Tenmmak Pro which sounds smoother and warmer.


----------



## rad7

alvinlim2010 said:


> I have just received my Somic v4 last week and been listening them through the Opus #1 and Shanling M1. I would say it has decent sub-par, provided you have a good seal (the housing is relatively small and with angled nozzles, albeit shorter). To me it is definitely brighter and more musical than the Tenmmak Pro which sounds smoother and warmer.


 
 Thank you! I will probably wait for my Somic v4s to arrive before I think about ordering the Tennmak Pros. As long as Somic V4 is not too bright, I don't think I will order the Tennmak pros in a hurry.


----------



## rad7

actorlife said:


> Rad7 Rock Zircon(Needs 45hr+ BI for a smoother sq) are fantastic with deep bass perhaps a bit deeper than the ZS3. I own both. I'm waiting for the...Joyroom JRE 109(said to have big smooth bass) as WELL both under $25 on ebay. Youre addiction has begun. hahahaha


 
 Thank you. How are the mids and treble on the Rock Zircons? I saw some users complaining that while the bass is deep and punchy, they are lacking in mids and the treble is too much. I am treble sensitive and I try to avoid headphones that are very bright.
  
 You are right about the addiction lol. I have to try to stop visiting head-fi so often. There is a lot of good stuff that I keep discovering on these forums and I am too poor to buy most of them


----------



## actorlife

rad7 said:


> Thank you. How are the mids and treble on the Rock Zircons? I saw some users complaining that while the bass is deep and punchy, they are lacking in mids and the treble is too much. I am treble sensitive and I try to avoid headphones that are very bright.
> 
> You are right about the addiction lol. I have to try to stop visiting head-fi so often. There is a lot of good stuff that I keep discovering on these forums and I am too poor to buy most of them



Honestly depends on the recording. Some recording are just bright. I've compared some well recorded source and the brightness is not there. I was listening to Jim Croce greatest hits and the recording is fantastic no treble harshness. In his recordings the mids was great and the guitars just real life like. Sure none of these earphones and perfect but if you have a flagship model that does the same thing, WELL ya know. Then there are your dark sounding earphones that take away alot of the treble. Which i dont like. You could turn down the treble on the N3 as well. I do highly recommend the Rock Zircon the bass is amazing. YEP i know WHAT ya mean glad to have these budget earphones around these days. Aint it COOL? Ive gathered quite a great budget collection thanks to threads like these.


----------



## Vidal

rad7 said:


> Thank you. How are the mids and treble on the Rock Zircons? I saw some users complaining that while the bass is deep and punchy, they are lacking in mids and the treble is too much. I am treble sensitive and I try to avoid headphones that are very bright.
> 
> You are right about the addiction lol. I have to try to stop visiting head-fi so often. There is a lot of good stuff that I keep discovering on these forums and I am too poor to buy most of them


 
  
 There are much better options than the Rock Zircons esp. if you're treble adverse. Zircons do have poor mids and sound a bit artificial as a result.


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> There are much better options than the Rock Zircons esp. if you're treble adverse. Zircons do have poor mids and sound a bit artificial as a result.




I disagree needs proper BI. HEY we all can't agree. Like i said if the source is bright nothing you can't do unless you get them non treble phones. I don't mind bright phones until treble harshness steps in then. BI begins.


----------



## ahmadairfan

vidal said:


> There are much better options than the Rock Zircons esp. if you're treble adverse. Zircons do have poor mids and sound a bit artificial as a result.




I second this. Zircons are best to average pop-EDM bass-treble listeners (including myself). I listened once again to my old KZ ED9 and realized that Zircon's mids are hollow, and drums are somewhat lost (?) Just play some classic rock and you'll know.

Need some gems with wide soundstage, thinking about getting DZAT DF-10. Any other options?


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> I disagree needs proper BI. HEY we all can't agree. Like i said if the source is bright nothing you can't do unless you get them non treble phones.


 
  
 What do you mean by proper BI? Sounds suspiciously like BS to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, do you honestly think some sort of ritual will change the earphones so much to make an earphone sound significantly different? I mean my Zircons or rather my brother's now have over 300 hours on them I don't think there's further loosening up to be done.


----------



## Vidal

ahmadairfan said:


> I second this. Zircons are best to average pop-EDM bass-treble listeners (including myself). I listened once again to my old KZ ED9 and realized that Zircon's mids are hollow, and drums are somewhat lost (?) Just play some classic rock and you'll know.
> 
> Need some gems with wide soundstage, thinking about getting DZAT DF-10. Any other options?


 
  
 Ty Hi-Z G3s and Boarseman KR25Ds are the soundstage kings in my collection, both are fairly lean in the bass though unlike the DF-10s. G3s are the better earphone more rounded


----------



## mochill

Awk009 seahf


----------



## Vidal

mochill said:


> Awk009 seahf


 
  
 Are you saying these are good for soundstage?


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> What do you mean by proper BI? Sounds suspiciously like BS to me.
> 
> Seriously, do you honestly think some sort of ritual will change the earphones so much to make an earphone sound significantly different? I mean my Zircons or rather my brother's now have over 300 hours on them I don't think there's further loosening up to be done.




Like i said source is key. Some recordings have harshness in them that is just there and dark earphones might be for some people. Im just not a fan. To each his own. Like i said its not perfect but those Jim Croce tunes sound fantastic on the RZ. HEY your Bro likes them.


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Like i said source is key. Some recordings have harshness in them that is just there and dark earphones might be for some people. Im just not a fan. To each his own. Like i said its not perfect but those Jim Croce tunes sound fantastic on the RZ.


 
  
 So the BI?
  
 Re: the sources the Zircons compared to another earphone sound mid-lite with all the following: -
  
 Cozoy Aegis DAC
 Dragonfly 1.2 
 Little Dot II with Mullard Valves - (iphone feed or DAC feed)
 Fiio X1
 Shanling M1


----------



## rad7

vidal said:


> Ty Hi-Z G3s and Boarseman KR25Ds are the soundstage kings in my collection, both are fairly lean in the bass though unlike the DF-10s. G3s are the better earphone more rounded


 
 How do the Tennmak Pros compete against these 3 options? Are they still worth $30? I am willing to trade off a little bit of soundstage for good bass.


----------



## Vidal

rad7 said:


> How do the Tennmak Pros compete against these 3 options? Are they still worth $30? I am willing to trade off a little bit of soundstage for good bass.


 
  
 I don't like the Tennmak Pro as they've too much mid bass for my taste, some have described it as bloat.
  
 I know others would suggest that the Magaosi BK50s have all that you're looking for, they're certainly better than the Pros if you like the aesthetics. I just didn't 'get' them but I did see their abilities.


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> So the BI?
> 
> Re: the sources the Zircons compared to another earphone sound mid-lite with all the following: -
> 
> ...



I use Cowon and clip+ as you can see in my sig. Like i said they are not the best iem but they do well for good for WELL recorded music. We can drop this topic NOW.


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> I use Cowon and clip+ as you can see in my sig. Like i said they are not the best iem but they do well for good for WELL recorded music. We can drop tbis topic NOW.


 
  
 OK BUT, my post wasn't really just for your benefit, it was for @rad7 and anyone else reading this thread and seeing (IMO) bad advice.
  
 BI won't fix the Rock Zircon's poor mids or treble just in the same way the tooth fairy doesn't leave money under your pillow.
  
 Oh, I completely agree they're not the best IEMs ....... that's because the lack of mids (amongst other issues) and comparatively, regardless of source, they will always be that way.


----------



## rad7

vidal said:


> I don't like the Tennmak Pro as they've too much mid bass for my taste, some have described it as bloat.
> 
> I know others would suggest that the Magaosi BK50s have all that you're looking for, they're certainly better than the Pros if you like the aesthetics. I just didn't 'get' them but I did see their abilities.


 
 Thank you!


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> OK BUT, my post wasn't really just for your benefit, it was for @rad7
> and anyone else reading this thread and seeing (IMO) bad advice.
> 
> BI won't fix the Rock Zircon's poor mids or treble just in the same way the tooth fairy doesn't leave money under your pillow.
> ...



OK if you say So. Not everyone shares your opinions as I've seen in other threads. Hey we can disagree. I aint mad at ya. Ive also seen reviews that point out how good the midrange is. YEP SIR
http://www.thephonograph.net/rock-zircon-review/
And
https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=ROCK&id=Zircon


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> OK if you say So. Not everyone shares your opinions as I've seen in other threads. Hey we can disagree. I aint mad at ya. Ive also seen reviews that point out how good the midrange is. YEP SIR
> http://www.thephonograph.net/rock-zircon-review/
> And
> https://audiobudget.com/product.php?brand=ROCK&id=Zircon


 
  
 Did you read that Phonograph review? It actually says that the lower mids are recessed by mid bass bleed, he then suggests fixing them with EQ - that sounds more like criticism rather than praise?


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> Did you read that Phonograph review? It actually says that the lower mids are recessed by mid bass bleed, he then suggests fixing them with EQ - that sounds more like criticism rather than praise?



Yep but a least he didnt say they were terrible and with eq better at least he recommended them. You totally trashed them. What about the 2nd review? WELL I believe in tooth faires Left me 17 bucks for the Joyroom 109 i bet you don't like those either Hahahaha


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Yep but a least he didnt say they were terrible and with eq better at least he recommended them. You totally trashed them. What about the 2nd review? WELL I believe in tooth faires Left me 17 bucks for the Joyroom 109 i bet you don't like those either Hahahaha


 
  
 $17 you must have lost a lot of teeth?


----------



## mochill

vidal said:


> mochill said:
> 
> 
> > Awk009 seahf
> ...


yes


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> $17 you must have lost a lot of teeth?


 
I saved the money from years ago. Hahahahaha. SO Joyroom 109 terrible too?


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> I saved the money from years ago. Hahahahaha. SO Joyroom 109 terrible too?


 
  
 If you mean E109 it's long time since I've heard them so I won't comment - not sure they're the same as I paid less than £8.


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> If you mean E109 it's long time since I've heard them so I won't comment - not sure they're the same as I paid less than £8.


 

Joyroom JRE 109. SO what are your top ten budget($8-15) iem's just curious.


----------



## Vidal

All my reviews are on my site - mine and your tastes are very different though


----------



## expontherise

dbaldock9 said:


> One of the first earphones I bought, and which has a balanced sound I still really like, is the original BossHiFi B3 (16Ω, 123dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, *Ebony wood housing*, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, _*Brown tethered cable*_).


 
 Thank you, this is definitely on my list now.
  


shinry said:


> For a cheapo you could try the VJJB K4.
> Since you have some pricier models those would be more of a disposable go to earphone. But still one of the good budget variants.
> Soundwise I think they are a tad worse than Urbanfun, more of a V-shaped sound (though not that much) good clarity, a bit narrow soundstage in comparison.
> The only thing that bugged me about them is the buildquality. The endcap of the right side (the thingy with the R on it) didn't have enough glue and fell right of, but a bit off superglue and they were good to go. Beside of this I had no issue with them whatsoever.


 
  
 This looks the same as the Apie Geniune Wood earphone? Just wondering if its the same as the only difference is I can get the Apie with Prime and have it in 2 days..


----------



## Shinry

expontherise said:


> This looks the same as the Apie Geniune Wood earphone? Just wondering if its the same as the only difference is I can get the Apie with Prime and have it in 2 days..


 
 Those are per description "K4" so I think those really are rebranded VJJBs. It's quite common to find rebranded chinese brands.


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> All my reviews are on my site - mine and your tastes are very different though



I do like Phillips ever try the the 3300s great budget headphones.


----------



## Vidal

shinry said:


> Those are per description "K4" so I think those really are rebranded VJJBs. It's quite common to find rebranded chinese brands.


 
  
 This is spot on Apie *are* the VJJB K4 - they change the boxes and add a semi hard case. The primary reason for this is that Amazon charge by the space they take up on the warehouse shelf. The standard VJJB packaging is quite large.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs


----------



## snip3r77

Enjoying my 1more triple with the spin fits. Bass is punchier with good sub bass. Not bad for the price I gotten at the end of last year


----------



## Vidal

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Seahf-AWK-009-IEMs


 
  
 Thanks, ordered two.
  
 One for my review site and one for eBay as I'm assuming good as the Ty Hi-Z G3s are the best earphones I've heard.


----------



## holota

Hey, Im looking for bluetooth chinese on ear headphones, max price 25 euro/$. Use for working out, with long battery life. Aliexpres is full of it but i would like to hear some experienced opinion. Which would you recomend?


----------



## bokiboki

vidal said:


> Thanks, ordered two.
> 
> One for my review site and one for eBay as I'm assuming good as the Ty Hi-Z G3s are the best earphones I've heard.



What would you recommend, Urbanfun, **** 4in1, memt x5 or something else. I'm interested in clean precision and open sound, not softened or blurred. Currently listen Tennmak Piano


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> What would you recommend, Urbanfun, **** 4in1, memt x5 or something else. I'm interested in clean precision and open sound, not softened or blurred. Currently listen Tennmak Piano


 
  
 Precision and open sound? The Ty Hi-Z G3 without hesitation. 
  
 Of the 3 you've suggested I would put them in the following order based on your requirements
  
 **** 4in1
 Urbanfun
 Memt X5


----------



## Khalid762

Hello, What would you guys recommend sub 50 usd. My **** 4in1 just died on me. Wish they offered more bass but loved everything else. Wont be using a dac or amp, source will be straight from my phone.


----------



## DBaldock9

khalid762 said:


> Hello, What would you guys recommend sub 50 usd. My **** 4in1 just died on me. Wish they offered more bass but loved everything else. Wont be using a dac or amp, source will be straight from my phone.


 
  
 As I said on the other thread - One of the earphones that have been pretty highly regarded here, and they cost ~$50, are the Tennmak Crazy Cello.  Do a search for Cello in this thread, to see the comments.


----------



## bokiboki

vidal said:


> Precision and open sound? The Ty Hi-Z G3 without hesitation.
> 
> Of the 3 you've suggested I would put them in the following order based on your requirements
> 
> ...



OK thanks. I saw on your site that prefer Urbafun over **** 4in1,is it due to linearity


----------



## Vidal

bokiboki said:


> OK thanks. I saw on your site that prefer Urbafun over **** 4in1,is it due to linearity


 
  
 There's very little between them to be frank, I just think the Urbans are more rounded and less tiring.


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-KING-Experience-Version


----------



## Podster

mochill said:


> http://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-KING-Experience-Version


 

 THX Mochi, going to have to try these out


----------



## mochill

Your welcome


----------



## DikZak

vidal said:


> Thanks, ordered two.
> 
> One for my review site and one for eBay as I'm assuming good as the Ty Hi-Z G3s are the best earphones I've heard.




How are they? What sound signature, These seahf?


----------



## Vidal

dikzak said:


> How are they? What sound signature, These seahf?


 
  
 I've ordered from HK as not available from Amazon in the UK, won't be here for weeks


----------



## actorlife

Anyone here have the Joyroom 109 and can confirm the joyroom EM202 is the same earphone?






[/url]
free image cdn






[/url]
photos upload sites


----------



## Vidal

actorlife said:


> Anyone here have the Joyroom 109 and can confirm the joyroom EM202 is the same earphone?


 
  
 That microphone and jack plug look different, they look fake as the packaging is very different from Joyroom's normal packaging


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> That microphone and jack plug look different, they look fake as the packaging is very different from Joyroom's normal packaging



Thought so after investigating both boxes. The original has a see through seal on the back while mine does not. Sent the ebay seller a email. Dang. Thanks vidal.


----------



## xoxiax

Hi guys!
 Thank you for all this research you're doing!
  
 I have a question after reading in diagonal the chinese products threads. I'd  like to buy an  iem mainly for sleeping, so i need them to be really small and particularly short. The better they sound will be great, of course, so a non fatiguing smooth sound (considering their purpose), warm, with good soundstage and good strong, not bleeding bass would be the ideal.
 However, they're just for sleeping, so I don't want to spend more then 20$ unless you convince me that the exact answer for my questions is a more expensive one.
 My ideas right now are the memt x5 or the vjjb4. Would you recommend me other options?
 Between the two i think that i tend to prefer, attending to the sound descriptions, the vjjb. Is there an important gap in size between the two? ¿are they small enough for not, how can i say it... doing pressure with the pillow?
  
 Protuberance matters here. Really importants doubts, as you can see.
  
 Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Vidal

xoxiax said:


> Hi guys!
> Thank you for all this research you're doing!
> 
> I have a question after reading in diagonal the chinese products threads. I'd  like to buy an  iem mainly for sleeping, so i need them to be really small and particularly short. The better they sound will be great, of course, so a non fatiguing smooth sound (considering their purpose), warm, with good soundstage and good strong, not bleeding bass would be the ideal.
> ...


 
  
 If it's the VJJB K4, they'll be too long. Memt will do the job or another microdriver like the Joyroom E107


----------



## rad7

xoxiax said:


> Hi guys!
> Thank you for all this research you're doing!
> 
> I have a question after reading in diagonal the chinese products threads. I'd  like to buy an  iem mainly for sleeping, so i need them to be really small and particularly short. The better they sound will be great, of course, so a non fatiguing smooth sound (considering their purpose), warm, with good soundstage and good strong, not bleeding bass would be the ideal.
> ...


 
 I had similar requirements and ended up with MEMT X5. They are small and have a non-fatiguing sound signature, but they do not have an excellent soundstage. They are perfect to use while trying to fall asleep. 
  
 My first choice was Joyroom JR-E 103, which I believe has one of the smallest housings. They are also supposed to be an improved version of Joyroom JR-E107 (see review here). But it is very hard to find them. 
  
 Another option is Musicmaker Tw1. But it is a little expensive at $24 & may require an amp. Check out @B9Scrambler's review of the Tw1s here.


----------



## xoxiax

rad7 said:


> I had similar requirements and ended up with MEMT X5. They are small and have a non-fatiguing sound signature, but they do not have an excellent soundstage. They are perfect to use while trying to fall asleep.
> 
> My first choice was Joyroom JR-E 103, which I believe has one of the smallest housings. They are also supposed to be an improved version of Joyroom JR-E107 (see review here). But it is very hard to find them.
> 
> Another option is Musicmaker Tw1. But it is a little expensive at $24 & may require an amp. Check out @B9Scrambler's review of the Tw1s here.


 
  
  


vidal said:


> If it's the VJJB K4, they'll be too long. Memt will do the job or another microdriver like the Joyroom E107


 
  
  
 Thank you both!!. I bought a year ago my cowon plenue d and the seller added as a gift the joyrooms. They were good partners for sleeping, it's true, but were broken in about a month without any noticeable violence.
  
 I've added to the list the Trinity Hyperion, which i know and praise without  hesitations with their price/size/performance ratio. They are discounted now and more for the headfiers so that they find a place on my target budget... anyway i´ll decide tomorrow, because the MEMT, very similar in shape and price, have the benefit of the novelty for me.
  
 Maybe anyone here has tried both the X5 and the Hyperion?


----------



## Octave0

xoxiax said:


> Thank you both!!. I bought a year ago my cowon plenue d and the seller added as a gift the joyrooms. They were good partners for sleeping, it's true, but were broken in about a month without any noticeable violence.
> 
> I've added to the list the Trinity Hyperion, which i know and praise without  hesitations with their price/size/performance ratio. They are discounted now and more for the headfiers so that they find a place on my target budget... anyway i´ll decide tomorrow, because the MEMT, very similar in shape and price, have the benefit of the novelty for me.
> 
> Maybe anyone here has tried both the X5 and the Hyperion?



I had the x5's but hardly listened to them my girl liked them so she took them, as for the hyperions i rate pretty high absolutely love them, they are discounted now & you can use the head-fi discount code found on one of the audio trinity threads to get them even cheaper, you just need to search for it. Another small alternative from banggood would be these: https://m.banggood.com/REMAX-RM-720i-Metal-Moving-Coil-Wired-Control-Earphone-Headset-p-995368.html
They're Light, with good construction & pretty sick sound & cheap.


----------



## actorlife

vidal said:


> That microphone and jack plug look different, they look fake as the packaging is very different from Joyroom's normal packaging




Seller said the person packing wink wink made a mistake and they will send me the E109 or a refund. Well here goes a couple of weeks of waiting. Fromp.


----------



## Chappa

Hello guys and gals, I am in a bit of a pinch. Most of you are talking about the sub 20$ headphones, I am looking for a Chinese brand that can beat the Sennheiser CX 300 II I mean I tried the Mi Xiaomi Piston 3 and didn't like those. Then I also tried KZ ZS3 but neither did I like those.
  
 I am looking for something that is around the Sennheiser CX 300 II price or cheaper but beats them away I would want to look for some high end chinese headphones where you get good bang for buck. I ussually listen Rap or rock music! 
  
 Thanks


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Hello guys and gals, I am in a bit of a pinch. Most of you are talking about the sub 20$ headphones, I am looking for a Chinese brand that can beat the Sennheiser CX 300 II I mean I tried the Mi Xiaomi Piston 3 and didn't like those. Then I also tried KZ ZS3 but neither did I like those.
> 
> I am looking for something that is around the Sennheiser CX 300 II price or cheaper but beats them away I would want to look for some high end chinese headphones where you get good bang for buck. I ussually listen Rap or rock music!
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 If you want a pretty full list check my profile for a link to my site. There's 90 reviews on there now so should give you some ideas that you can then ask about on here.
  
 What was missing from the Pistons and ZS3s? Bass/Treble/Soundstage etc.


----------



## Chappa

vidal said:


> If you want a pretty full list check my profile for a link to my site. There's 90 reviews on there now so should give you some ideas that you can then ask about on here.
> 
> What was missing from the Pistons and ZS3s? Bass/Treble/Soundstage etc.


 
  
 Wow thanks that is very useful! 
  
 I am not familiar with the terms much but I will describe it to you. The Pistons just sound cheap, they do not sounds clear. The Zs3's to my opinion also sounded too cheap. The Senheisser XC 300 II sounded clear, more expensive.
  
 Since I do not know much about audio, I am looking for something that sounds clear and well maybe a nice allrounder it can cost 30-40$ as long as I get quality. I looking on your site the Ty Hi-Z G3
 Looks like something you hold in high regard as well as the boarseman KR25.. Though I think from what I am saying your review of the: Einsear T2 hits the mark for me maybe I am looking for such a thing one that does please the majority of the people. Though so do the Mannhas C190  according to your review. 
  
 It makes it hard to chose I think I want to try the Einsear T2 however on second thought I think I will look for a ie800 I cannot find the Tingo on aliexpress but I can find others. Would you reccomend this one?


----------



## Vidal

@Chappa
  
 The Tingo isn't commonly available, it's a knock off of the Sennheiser IE800. My review relates only to the Tingo version the others could be crap.
  
 I think you're probably missing some treble from the ZS3 and Pistons. Einsear T2 is a v.good earphone.


----------



## wastan

chappa said:


> Wow thanks that is very useful!
> 
> I am not familiar with the terms much but I will describe it to you. The Pistons just sound cheap, they do not sounds clear. The Zs3's to my opinion also sounded too cheap. The Senheisser XC 300 II sounded clear, more expensive.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If it's budget clarity you want the Urbanfuns deliver that


----------



## mochill

How about getting the vivo xe800


----------



## Chappa

vidal said:


> @Chappa
> 
> The Tingo isn't commonly available, it's a knock off of the Sennheiser IE800. My review relates only to the Tingo version the others could be crap.
> 
> I think you're probably missing some treble from the ZS3 and Pistons. Einsear T2 is a v.good earphone.


 
 I tried to go for a IE800 Tennak the reviews seem positive so I hope it's a good one! If not well **** happens. I also bought a Einsear T2. Thanks a lot for your help! 
  


wastan said:


> If it's budget clarity you want the Urbanfuns deliver that


 
 Bought that one thanks for the help.
  


mochill said:


> How about getting the vivo xe800


 
 Grabbed one of those as well! Thanks..
  
 Now it's time to save money.... I almost spend all my vacation money haha!


----------



## Vidal

@Chappa
  
 Wow, you bought *all* of them? Enjoy, must be at least one of those that'll work for you.


----------



## actorlife

These two are cheap Panasonic 120 and Phillips she3590 and are Well regarded for cheap earphones. Forget vacation and buy more than 4.


----------



## Chappa

vidal said:


> @Chappa
> 
> Wow, you bought *all* of them? Enjoy, must be at least one of those that'll work for you.


 
  
 Yeah well I take it buying those at least will give me a perspective of what I like. I am not super rich or anything, but it will take some time til they come to me... And well I just hope I can have fun with them. The Tennak senheiser knock offs might be good because Tennak is not bad I believe. 
  
 And thanks I will let you all know how I like them! I guess I'll listen a few of the same songs with each of them. Or try them a day overall. Though I think if I bought two Senheiser CX 300 II I wouldn't be better off perse. Now I got 4 headphones for around the same price!


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Yeah well I take it buying those at least will give me a perspective of what I like. I am not super rich or anything, but it will take some time til they come to me... And well I just hope I can have fun with them. The Tennak senheiser knock offs might be good because Tennak is not bad I believe.
> 
> And thanks I will let you all know how I like them! I guess I'll listen a few of the same songs with each of them. Or try them a day overall. Though I think if I bought two Senheiser CX 300 II I wouldn't be better off perse. Now I got 4 headphones for around the same price!


 
  
 Please share your thoughts on the Tennmaks, I tend to find the Tennmak stuff lacks a bit of treble for my tastes but perhaps the IE800s are better.


----------



## expontherise

Looks like Tennmak pro updated their cable (or at least the version that comes with their new '2017 model') Anyone obtain this and note any differences?

It also states "Note: If the ear hook does't match your ears, you can use the hair dryer to make any shape you want" This indicates I also get a hairdryer with my item?  "the hair dryer"

Edit: I know its Chi-Fi and English language is not their primary speaking language. I still thinks its O K to laugh about it though.. they would!


----------



## w012345

I'm having hard time choosing the right earphones, I'm not expert so I will just describe the way I understand all of this.
  I bought the 1more 1m301 which sound really nice and enjoyable and the bass is really detail but trebles and highs are to sharp for my taste and make me feel that will be tiring use them for long periods, even thou they fit and feel really comfortable on my ears, I tried several earphones including the 1more triple drivers, v-moda forza metallo, momentum and onkyo 700m. 
 The 1more triple drivers are just more detailed than the 1m301 at least at the moment I tried them but I think the signature is the same and I'm looking a budget pair, v-moda forza metallo and onkyo E700M are really nice  and the onkyo is very smooth but I fell they need a slightly more kick in the bass and they are too expensive for me. I didn't  try the momentum enough but they seem like a candidate for now.
 What I've been realising is that V shaped earphones are painful in the highs, I'm not sure if all of them are like that, I read that the Sennheiser CX 3.00 for example are really comfortable in that department but they lack of detail overall .


----------



## Vidal

w012345 said:


> I'm having hard time choosing the right earphones, I'm not expert so I will just describe the way I understand all of this.
> I bought the 1more 1m301 which sound really nice and enjoyable and the bass is really detail but trebles and highs are to sharp for my taste and make me feel that will be tiring use them for long periods, even thou they fit and feel really comfortable on my ears, I tried several earphones including the 1more triple drivers, v-moda forza metallo, momentum and onkyo 700m.
> The 1more triple drivers are just more detailed than the 1m301 at least at the moment I tried them but I think the signature is the same and I'm looking a budget pair, v-moda forza metallo and onkyo E700M are really nice  and the onkyo is very smooth but I fell they need a slightly more kick in the bass and they are too expensive for me. I didn't  try the momentum enough but they seem like a candidate for now.
> What I've been realising is that V shaped earphones are painful in the highs, I'm not sure if all of them are like that, I read that the Sennheiser CX 3.00 for example are really comfortable in that department but they lack of detail overall .


 
  
 I would suggest finding a song that you find the high are too sharp and listen to the that track with 1Mores frequently. I believe over time you'll get more used to the higher frequencies, often referred to as brain burn in. Alternatively same track as above but use an eq app (assuming you're listening via phone) and work out which frequency is causing the issue and dial it down a notch, at least you'll know which bit causes the issue.
  
 The reason for suggesting this is if you're concerned about losing detail with the CX 3.00, picking a darker sounding earphone than the 1Mores will be very hit and miss exercise on whether you've picked enough of a step down in the highs whilst still retaining the detail you crave.


----------



## Chappa

Just one quick question. On Aliexpress I see headphones for around 10-20 euro's that are well regarded like Urbanfuns. I also see more expensive headphones. When buying headphones on aliexpress is price not much of a factor or how do they do it? I am just very lost in this world of aliexpress when we are talking audio. Or is something like urbanfun only well regarded because of the sound per price and not sound per sound?


----------



## luedriver

just got the ty hi-z g3 in the mail, out of the tiny box (really its much smaller than normal ty hi-z/seahf earbud boxes, perhaps a bit more than half the size), they sound great, 
  
 I like the rubbery eartips as well, only took a few times to get used to them
  
 I'm listening to them now, with songs at random, various genres,
  
 I remember reading that they don't have much bass, they have plenty for me, other earbuds like the monoprice 9927 doesn't have as much, my philips she3590 has probably as much, perhaps less, (I don't want to compare them)
  
 overall I don't regret the $40AUD spent on these


----------



## smy1

khalid762 said:


> Hello, What would you guys recommend sub 50 usd. My **** 4in1 just died on me. Wish they offered more bass but loved everything else. Wont be using a dac or amp, source will be straight from my phone.




LG quad beat 3 has some good subbass


----------



## smy1

xoxiax said:


> Hi guys!
> Thank you for all this research you're doing!
> 
> I have a question after reading in diagonal the chinese products threads. I'd  like to buy an  iem mainly for sleeping, so i need them to be really small and particularly short. The better they sound will be great, of course, so a non fatiguing smooth sound (considering their purpose), warm, with good soundstage and good strong, not bleeding bass would be the ideal.
> ...




Ex800


----------



## Vidal

luedriver said:


> just got the ty hi-z g3 in the mail, out of the tiny box (really its much smaller than normal ty hi-z/seahf earbud boxes, perhaps a bit more than half the size), they sound great,
> 
> I like the rubbery eartips as well, only took a few times to get used to them
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think they're the best earphone I've listened too. They have massive a soundstage and great detail retrieval.


----------



## Chappa

Hello,
  
 This time I am just wanting to grab one pair of dynamic duel drivers. 
  
 I am thinking about either the Tennmak pro or Kinera BD005? 
  
 I want only one pair of these, which would be better or is there another one you'd reccomend to me? Thanks for the help! Sorry for asking so much I am just lost in the world of Chi-fi. 
  
 I did not like the KZ SZ3 probably I missed the treble, after Vidal pointed this out to me I think it must have been this. I have been using the pistons again, and I actually am starting to like them.


----------



## lllolll

Hi

What are the best bang for bucks?

I'm seeking for something under $40 , flat sounding.

I mostly listen electronic music with plenty of female vocals.

I'm currently using in ear momentums , they have too much sub bass to my taste ,i also dislike its laidback vocals.


----------



## To.M

chappa said:


> Hello,
> 
> This time I am just wanting to grab one pair of dynamic duel drivers.
> 
> I am thinking about either the Tennmak pro or Kinera BD005?




Tenmmak Pro is a dual driver IEM and Kinera BD005 is a single dynamic driver + BA.

Well, if you want better treble, maybe you should get Tennmak Piano not Pro?


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Hello,
> 
> This time I am just wanting to grab one pair of dynamic duel drivers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Of the two you suggested Kinera, the Ten Pro has too much mid bass for my tastes.


----------



## Vidal

lllolll said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the best bang for bucks?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've not heard the momentums so hard to know what to suggest in terms of not having too much sub-bass, maybe Xiaomi Pro HD.


----------



## loomisjohnson

lllolll said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the best bang for bucks?
> 
> ...


 

 bosshifi b3 or urbanfun hifi should fit the bill


----------



## Chappa

to.m said:


> Tenmmak Pro is a dual driver IEM and Kinera BD005 is a single dynamic driver + BA.
> 
> Well, if you want better treble, maybe you should get Tennmak Piano not Pro?


 
  
 Oops I see so one is + BA and the other is a dual driver. I think I will look into other dual drivers than or just go for the Kinera.. Thanks for your help and thinking with me it's a apreciated. Also thanks for correcting my mistake! Thought it was both a dual driver.. 


vidal said:


> Of the two you suggested Kinera, the Ten Pro has too much mid bass for my tastes.


 
  
 Thanks I might want to wait til I receive my Fiio K1 and then go for a kinera or well... I thought it was a dual driver, I want something that is like a shure dual driver.. I think I might look on! Thanks for help though if you have a straight sugestion would help, I love your website and reviews I have read a lot but it remains hard to chose.


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Oops I see so one is + BA and the other is a dual driver. I think I will look into other dual drivers than or just go for the Kinera.. Thanks for your help and thinking with me it's a apreciated. Also thanks for correcting my mistake! Thought it was both a dual driver..
> 
> Thanks I might want to wait til I receive my Fiio K1 and then go for a kinera or well... I thought it was a dual driver, I want something that is like a shure dual driver.. I think I might look on! Thanks for help though if you have a straight sugestion would help, I love your website and reviews I have read a lot but it remains hard to chose.


 
  
 I'm still waiting on the replacement VJJB N1s - first ones were faulty - they're closer to the Shure configuration as it's a dual dynamic with a crossover something that I've not seen on ChiFi dual drivers before.
  
 The Kinera are hybrid which technically are 'dual drivers' but you're getting a dynamic and BA unit.


----------



## Chappa

vidal said:


> I'm still waiting on the replacement VJJB N1s - first ones were faulty - they're closer to the Shure configuration as it's a dual dynamic with a crossover something that I've not seen on ChiFi dual drivers before.
> 
> The Kinera are hybrid which technically are 'dual drivers' but you're getting a dynamic and BA unit.


 
  
 Alright would you recommend my buying them or do you say wait a bit? I am interested to know your findngs though the Kinera are probably good as well, I want to try only one of these kind of headphone styles to see wether I like tem. The VJJB N1 look very cool I might try them... If you say go for it, but if your not sure as well I'll wait in patience for your findings. After all in this thread the biggest thing is patience.


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Alright would you recommend my buying them or do you say wait a bit? I am interested to know your findngs though the Kinera are probably good as well, I want to try only one of these kind of headphone styles to see wether I like tem. The VJJB N1 look very cool I might try them... If you say go for it, but if your not sure as well I'll wait in patience for your findings. After all in this thread the biggest thing is patience.


 
  
 I'd wait if you can.
  
 My experience with VJJB hasn't been great, I feel they've been left behind a bit in their model range. The N1 look to be a good option, that crossover being key, but having received a faulty pair I wonder if the technical side is beyond their abilities.
  
 There's also no guarantee that my tastes match your own so worth reading as many opinions as you can before splashing the cash.


----------



## Chappa

vidal said:


> I'd wait if you can.
> 
> My experience with VJJB hasn't been great, I feel they've been left behind a bit in their model range. The N1 look to be a good option, that crossover being key, but having received a faulty pair I wonder if the technical side is beyond their abilities.
> 
> There's also no guarantee that my tastes match your own so worth reading as many opinions as you can before splashing the cash.


 
  
 Thanks I'll wait, I take it you might update here? Well me personally I am not much of a audio expert. For me if someone that has a good understanding says it's well made and produces good sound, then for me that's good enough. And the cash it's not that bad! I am student but I do make a bit of money on the side and rarely spend money on stuff. I just want to find a nice pair of headphones. So I will wait! And if they are no good I'll go for the Kinera or some other sort of dual driver. 
  
 Thanks for your help though I really value your opinion and advice! I might start plowing through the forum and start to learn more about audio headphones/earphones though for now I am in the middle of tests this week. When that is over I got some time to read some sources and learn new stuff along the way.


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Thanks I'll wait, I take it you might update here?


 
  
 I'll post in this thread when I've got an update.


----------



## B9Scrambler

These are thread appropriate and a pretty solid budget pick.
  
  
          ​  ​ REVIEW​


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

b9scrambler said:


> These are thread appropriate and a pretty solid budget pick.
> 
> 
> ​  ​ REVIEW​


 
 I clicked on review and got nothing...


----------



## Pastoruk

Hello!! First of all, I apologize about my english!!
  
 I recently buy an iPhone 7, and I am looking for a IEM wireless, to use with it, so I have started a search between all the IEM's wireless, and finally I decided to choose an IEM with MMCX and a MMCX BT Cable, because I want to use the new IEM with another devices:

 https://es.aliexpress.com/item/Tennmak-Tenmk-Pro-Dual-Dynamic-Driver-Professional-In-Ear-Sport-Detach-Earphone-Headphones-with-Microphone-Remote/32624020655.html
  
 https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2017-New-NiceHCK-HB1-Wireless-Bluetooth-4-1-Earphone-Upgrade-Cable-MMCX-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/32789274984.html
  
 I was thinking about the Beatsx, but at last, I am thinking about the Tennmak because I am reading a lot of good reviews about it, and the cable too.
  
 In my desktop computer I have a Sennheiser momentum I, other IEMS that i had: Xiaomi Piston v2, Xiaomi Piston v3, Philips SHE3590, Rock Zircon, CX300, VSD1S...
  
 My budget is around 100€, please help me to find the perfect combination!!
  
 THANKS!


----------



## B9Scrambler

laughmoredaily said:


> I clicked on review and got nothing...


 
  
 Fixed. Thanks for the heads up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Apparently I had some extra crap copied in before the URL...weird.


----------



## Pastoruk

b9scrambler said:


> Fixed. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/wired-earphones-mixcder-x5-in-ear-earbud-headphones-metal-housing-with-mic-noise-reducing-for-3-5mm-audio-output-iphone-and-other-smartphones-black/reviews/18457
  
 The first ":" was missing.


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Alright would you recommend my buying them or do you say wait a bit? I am interested to know your findngs though the Kinera are probably good as well, I want to try only one of these kind of headphone styles to see wether I like tem. The VJJB N1 look very cool I might try them... If you say go for it, but if your not sure as well I'll wait in patience for your findings. After all in this thread the biggest thing is patience.


 
  
 I've got the replacement VJJB N1 from AK Audio, they sent a replacement without having to send the other pair back.
  
 First OOTB impressions are OKish, too much bass and a lack of treble for my tastes. Mids are recessed and the mid bass does overpower them a bit, if you like a warmer sound with tempered highs then these might be suitable.


----------



## eteina

Hey I bought a pair of Vivo XE800 from that Miss Shirley seller but I think they are fake... anybody knows the right way to check if they are original or fake (besides sound quality)?


----------



## Vidal

eteina said:


> Hey I bought a pair of Vivo XE800 from that Miss Shirley seller but I think they are fake... anybody knows the right way to check if they are original or fake (besides sound quality)?


 
  
 Do the nozzles move?  - they should
  
 Do the nozzles have a horseshoe clip to keep the mesh in place?
  
 Do the eartips have a small v-sonic logo on them?


----------



## eteina

vidal said:


> Do the nozzles move?  - they should
> 
> Do the nozzles have a horseshoe clip to keep the mesh in place?
> 
> Do the eartips have a small v-sonic logo on them?


 
 Nozzles move, no horseshoe, as far as i can see no v-sonic logo


----------



## Vidal

The logo is tiny, this is the clip, horseshoe probably wasn't the best description


----------



## Brian Coffey

E-clip maybe ?


----------



## Chappa

vidal said:


> I've got the replacement VJJB N1 from AK Audio, they sent a replacement without having to send the other pair back.
> 
> First OOTB impressions are OKish, too much bass and a lack of treble for my tastes. Mids are recessed and the mid bass does overpower them a bit, if you like a warmer sound with tempered highs then these might be suitable.


 
  
 Woah that sounds cool! Thanks for describing them as well. Do they hold close to the Shure? Though I think I might go for them, though for now I'll first wait til I get all the stuff that I ordered in. Like the urbanfun etc and will then say which one I like most and maybe I can get advice then from there!
  
 Thanks for the heads-up though. I will think about doing it.


----------



## Chappa

eteina said:


> Hey I bought a pair of Vivo XE800 from that Miss Shirley seller but I think they are fake... anybody knows the right way to check if they are original or fake (besides sound quality)?


 
 I also bought from Miss Shirley I have yet to wait for my Vivo XE800 should be in soon.. I hope they are real but will give them a look when I got them.


----------



## eteina

chappa said:


> I also bought from Miss Shirley I have yet to wait for my Vivo XE800 should be in soon.. I hope they are real but will give them a look when I got them.


 
 Bad news my friend, the Vivo's from them are fake.
 Proceeded with a dispute, they rejected the refund request and claim that their Vivo is OEM but not fake. The Aliexpress odyssey is about to start and as usual money loss will be on me and a shiny, amazing fake Vivo XE800 with a mouse running inside is added to my collection.
  
 If you are still on time cancel your order!


----------



## Chappa

eteina said:


> Bad news my friend, the Vivo's from them are fake.
> Proceeded with a dispute, they rejected the refund request and claim that their Vivo is OEM but not fake. The Aliexpress odyssey is about to start and as usual money loss will be on me and a shiny, amazing fake Vivo XE800 with a mouse running inside is added to my collection.
> 
> If you are still on time cancel your order!


 
  
 Well can't you proof it's fake? I will try to give them a listen.... But what clues do you have that it is fake only the audio-quality?
 Since the feedback is not that bad on that sellers page.


----------



## Brian Coffey

chappa said:


> Well can't you proof it's fake? I will try to give them a listen.... But what clues do you have that it is fake only the audio-quality?
> Since the feedback is not that bad on that sellers page.


 
 Originally Posted by *Vidal* 


  
  
 Do the nozzles move?  - they should
  
 Do the nozzles have a horseshoe clip to keep the mesh in place?
  
 Do the eartips have a small v-sonic logo on them?
  
  
  
 Me: If it doesn't meet all the above its not real, that is the proof.


----------



## Chappa

brian coffey said:


> Originally Posted by *Vidal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I ordered them on 10 april, and they got shipped quite fast. So I am expecting them to arive one of these days! I will inspect them after that. Nozles and the horseshoe clip is easy to notice but the V-sonic logo might prove harder.. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Vidal

chappa said:


> Woah that sounds cool! Thanks for describing them as well. Do they hold close to the Shure? Though I think I might go for them, though for now I'll first wait til I get all the stuff that I ordered in. Like the urbanfun etc and will then say which one I like most and maybe I can get advice then from there!
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up though. I will think about doing it.


 
  
 If it's a dual dynamic driver you're after then the Somic V4 are a better bet.
  
 In terms of Hybrids - Urbanfun, BossHiFi B3, KZ ZST, Magoasi BK50, Kinera BD005 ............. etc are better.


----------



## B9Scrambler

eteina said:


> Bad news my friend, the Vivo's from them are fake.
> Proceeded with a dispute, they rejected the refund request and claim that their Vivo is OEM but not fake. The Aliexpress odyssey is about to start and as usual money loss will be on me and a shiny, amazing fake Vivo XE800 with a mouse running inside is added to my collection.
> 
> If you are still on time cancel your order!


 
  
 If you don't accept their denial and let the remaining time run out, AliExpress will step in and take over. Prove they're fake and you've got nothing to worry about..


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

b9scrambler said:


> If you don't accept their denial and let the remaining time run out, AliExpress will step in and take over. Prove they're fake and you've got nothing to worry about..


 
 Indeed, Aliexpress is pretty awesome at protecting their customers. I've had items not even leave China and 2 months later I'm still waiting for them, so luckily they canceled the order and refunded my money. It sucks to have to wait two months for nothing.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> In terms of Hybrids - Urbanfun, BossHiFi B3, KZ ZST, Magoasi BK50, Kinera BD005 ............. etc are better.


 
 Have you listened to some of those, can you give us a rundown which ones you prefer starting with the first, then second, etc...?


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Have you listened to some of those, can you give us a rundown which ones you prefer starting with the first, then second, etc...?


 
  
 I only comment on earphones I've heard and there's review of *all* of those on my site including scores so you can see how they rate.


----------



## DarkFallz

Hello guys,
  
 Im looking to buy a bluetooth earphone from china under U$ 30,00, what do you guys recomend?  Im watching the QCY QY8 and the Meizu ep-51 since i saw some good reviews. Im not an audiophile or anything and i like a more bassy sound.
  
 thanks in advance and sorry for my english


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hey everyone, just got the second version of 3 drivers hybrid from Xiaomi and i'm quite in love with it, really....at this price it well deserve to be put in the best off list.
 They are call the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro, and I was a little afraid to buy them cause of some bad review about the first version wich have 1 dynamic and 2 balanced armature drivers instead of 2 dynamics and 1 balanced like the Pro.
  
 Any impression here about this incredible budget?
  
 Remind me of the Urbanfun but with more bass and a little less air between instrument (I write a review about the Xiaomi and this is the only drawback: soundstage-instrument separation).
  
 I did not like the Piston 3 but the Hybrid are a real surprise!!!!!!!!!!
  
 Lot of details sparkle, very clear sound without distortion or frequencies bleeding, punchy lively bass, U shape sound...wow wow wow! and....for less than 30$, this is a real steal.
  
 Got the PMV A-01 MK2 too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Still burning them (don't burn the Xiaomi so perhaps will update review too).
  
 PMV are something quite intense....hum...love-hate relation for now, but always fascinating even when it's hate! They are ultra detailed and have a kind of clinical instrument separation with immense soundstage, very hardcore listening experience with complex electro...like...be really cautious with these if you have epilepsy or smoke to much!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> I only comment on earphones I've heard and there's review of *all* of those on my site including scores so you can see how they rate.


 
 I keep forgetting you review headphones, sorry.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> I only comment on earphones I've heard and there's review of *all* of those on my site including scores so you can see how they rate.


 

 Hi mate, I see your now a big earphones Guru, this passion just can grow and grow...and now Im back in the fever after finally receiving after 4 months my Aliexpress order that include **** 4in1 and PMV A-01 Mk2 and Auglamour R8 (fail!).
  
 Now I feel I need some best-off update and will like to know the really best one under 50$ that you feel should deserve to be put in the list and if some should not I can update it too...
  
 Cheers and keep the good vibe!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

nymphonomaniac said:


> Auglamour R8 (fail!).


 
 They aren't good? That's too bad, they cost $30.


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi mate, I see your now a big earphones Guru, this passion just can grow and grow...and now Im back in the fever after finally receiving after 4 months my Aliexpress order that include **** 4in1 and PMV A-01 Mk2 and Auglamour R8 (fail!).
> 
> Now I feel I need some best-off update and will like to know the really best one under 50$ that you feel should deserve to be put in the list and if some should not I can update it too...
> 
> Cheers and keep the good vibe!


 
  
 Check my profile for a link to my site - there's a full review list showing rankings
  
 BossHiFi B3 and Ty Hi-Z G3 are my favourites at the moment


----------



## CoiL

nymphonomaniac said:


> Got the PMV A-01 MK2 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Still interested in trying them out but for some reason they are not so well received and hyped here, that`s what`s holding me back.
  


vidal said:


> BossHiFi B3 and Ty Hi-Z G3 are my favourites at the moment


 
 Haven`t heard G3 but B3 was nothing special to my subjective taste. They were good but I preferred some dynamics over it due to more overall accomplished sound.


----------



## Vidal

coil said:


> Still interested in trying them out but for some reason they are not so well received and hyped here, that`s what`s holding me back.
> 
> Haven`t heard G3 but B3 was nothing special to my subjective taste. They were good but I preferred some dynamics over it due to more overall accomplished sound.


 
  
 I think the B3 are the best hybrids I've heard so far, a lot more balanced than some others I've listen to. G3s being open backed seem very spacious and airy which I love.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Vidal Have you heard the Huawei AM175 hybrid? They're one of the most single DD-like hybrids I've come across. Makes for a good listen.


----------



## Vidal

b9scrambler said:


> @Vidal Have you heard the Huawei AM175 hybrid? They're one of the most single DD-like hybrids I've come across. Makes for a good listen.


 
  
 I have looked at them, never ordered, might do in the future though as I need some new review fodder.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vidal said:


> I have looked at them, never ordered, might do in the future though as I need some new review fodder.


 
 Cool. If you ever pick em up I'll look out for your review


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, I should have write LOVE-hate relation with PMV A-01 MK2, the sound is really fascinating, but for now I mostly try them with the rather analytical Ibasso DX90 DAP, sincerly, if you can get it at 50$ like me, well, it worth more than a try....soundstage is very wide and layers of sound are spot on and very lively, but yes, they are very clinical sounding but not in a too cold way (cause of all this texture and space between instruments), still, with Ibasso DX90 high can be peircing but I listen very loud and they are very sensible with low impendance.
  
 After burn in  and trying them more with the Ibasso DX80 and Xduoo X3 will share more impressions.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vidal said:


> Check my profile for a link to my site - there's a full review list showing rankings
> 
> BossHiFi B3 and Ty Hi-Z G3 are my favourites at the moment


 

 Okay! Thanks, you work hard Vidal! Will check it out for sure....Ty Hi-Z G3 look very nice!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

laughmoredaily said:


> They aren't good? That's too bad, they cost $30.


 

 Hum.....yes, will listen to them more, but from my 6 different earphones order that go from 15 to 50$ they were the less impressive....but perhaps I should begin to beleive in burn in....the construction is so nice tough, metal body, very flexible cable....I can't beleive they sound so...well...normal. Will try to write a review and listen more to them so put on hold your deception about my subjectivity
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have the same subjective deception about **** 4in1...so, perhaps for both is or burnin or ear tips issue, jsut don't hook me at first listen.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

nymphonomaniac said:


> I have the same subjective deception about **** 4in1...so, perhaps for both is or burnin or ear tips issue, jsut don't hook me at first listen.


 
 Lol. All headphones need to be burned in, don't come here complaining about the bad sound when they are brand new.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

laughmoredaily said:


> Lol. All headphones need to be burned in, don't come here complaining about the bad sound when they are brand new.


 

 Hum, I think burnin is like watching a flower growing, if it's plain ugly at the begining....lot of chance that they still are when fully blossom. But, there are exception....sometime patience can be rewarded.
  
 Be sure, here, the debate still going on about burnin...some people might laugh at you when you talk about how it can permit to fully relax the diaphragm of driver.
  
 About the PMV i'm very unsure, about the ****...well, will listen to it more, but the wearing is another drawback. Listening right now to the PMV with the Xduoo X3 really solve the piercing sound problem.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> Lol. All headphones need to be burned in, don't come here complaining about the bad sound when they are brand new.


 
  
 This is absolute rubbish, some headphones do loosen up but to say *all* headphones need burning in is a fallacy. The sellers who tell you to do this do so to make it less likely you'll return them to give you more time to accept/adjust to the sound of the new ones.
  
 Even with the AKG K701 the differences are minor at most and these are headphones infamous for 'burning in', yes while an expert can hear differences the sound doesn't change significantly and there's no mention of improvements just changes. 
  
 Then there is this from Shure in relation to their IEMs.


> "Shure has tested some thoroughly used pairs of its E1 earphones, which first launched in 1997," Gardiner writes. "And guess what? They measure the same now as when they came off the line. In fact, during the 15 years Shure has been actively selling earphones, its engineers have reached the same conclusion again and again: The sound produced by these tiny transducers during final testing is the same sound you’ll get in a day, in a year, and in five years."


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> This is absolute rubbish, some headphones do loosen up but to say *all* headphones need burning in is a fallacy. The sellers who tell you to do this do so to make it less likely you'll return them to give you more time to accept/adjust to the sound of the new ones.
> 
> Even with the AKG K701 the differences are minor at most and these are headphones infamous for 'burning in', yes while an expert can hear differences the sound doesn't change significantly and there's no mention of improvements just changes.
> 
> Then there is this from Shure in relation to their IEMs.


 
 No one in my life has ever told me that headphones need burning in, before or after I found Headfi, I also don't know a single person into the Audiophile community in person and to this day I still haven't met another person into it. 
  
 I figured out that headphones need burning in on my own, whether you agree with me, doesn't matter. I know for a fact that headphones need burning in, yes, some more than others, some also probably burn them in at the factory so they sound better when the consumer gets them. Whatever the reason is that a headphone sounds better after it's had some electrical juice and really good quality music through it, is beyond... but it needs to happen before the sound goes through my ears. I've learned from real life errors of listening to headphones before they were burned in. You can believe me or not, it doesn't really matter. I know what I believe is the truth from my own experience, because it is the truth.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> No one in my life has ever told me that headphones need burning in, before or after I found Headfi, I also don't know a single person into the Audiophile community in person and to this day I still haven't met another person into it.
> 
> I figured out that headphones need burning in on my own, whether you agree with me, doesn't matter. I know for a fact that headphones need burning in, yes, some more than others, some also probably burn them in at the factory so they sound better when the consumer gets them. Whatever the reason is that a headphone sounds better after it's had some electrical juice and really good quality music through it, is beyond... but it needs to happen before the sound goes through my ears. I've learned from real life errors of listening to headphones before they were burned in. You can believe me or not, it doesn't really matter. I know what I believe is the truth from my own experience, because it is the truth.


 
  
 My experience and that of some audio experts differs that's the point I'm making.
  
 The key point is you say you know for a fact, when really it's a belief nothing more. Nothing wrong with beliefs, just don't paint them as fact otherwise you're misleading others.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> My experience and that of some audio experts differs that's the point I'm making.
> 
> The key point is you say you know for a fact, when really it's a belief nothing more. Nothing wrong with beliefs, just don't paint them as fact otherwise you're misleading others.


 
 I had a hearing test a while back, and both ears were in the low 10/15's... I don't know what that means exactly, but I do know it means my hearing is pretty damn good. While teenagers and young adults were going to bars and nightclubs listening to loud music and to watch DJ's, I was one of the only ones and probably the only one wearing ear plugs. 
  
 I must admit, it lowered the quality of the experience, in many of the situations, but it also heightened my ears intelligence in burning in and other forms of sounds that other people can't hear because they've damaged their hearing too much.
  
 I enjoy our conversation, it's not a debate, or an I'm right and you're wrong, it's just more than an opinion, it's pretty much a fact. Everyone has a different brain and experience and even though it's my fact, not my opinion, it may be opposite to someone else. That's one of the weird things about our human culture.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> I enjoy our conversation, it's not a debate, or an I'm right and you're wrong, it's just more than an opinion, it's pretty much a fact. Everyone has a different brain and experience and even though it's my fact, not my opinion, it may be opposite to someone else. That's one of the weird things about our human culture.


 
  
 Apologies if English isn't your native language but really you should look up what the differences are between facts, beliefs and opinions.


----------



## peter123

laughmoredaily said:


> I had a hearing test a while back, and both ears were in the low 10/15's... I don't know what that means exactly, but I do know it means my hearing is pretty damn good. While teenagers and young adults were going to bars and nightclubs listening to loud music and to watch DJ's, I was one of the only ones and probably the only one wearing ear plugs.
> 
> I must admit, it lowered the quality of the experience, in many of the situations, but it also heightened my ears intelligence in burning in and other forms of sounds that other people can't hear because they've damaged their hearing too much.
> 
> I enjoy our conversation, it's not a debate, or an I'm right and you're wrong, it's just more than an opinion, it's pretty much a fact. Everyone has a different brain and experience and even though it's my fact, not my opinion, it may be opposite to someone else. That's one of the weird things about our human culture.




Eh, if you're seriously considering your own opinion to be a fact I think you'll end up in many not so nice discussions in here. Opinions and facts are opposites..... 

The fact that you seem to believe that your hearing is superior to everyone's else's is probably going to have the same effect, what absolute rubbish.


----------



## Charliemotta

My hearing is like 1000/1000.  I'm pretty sure.    ♫


----------



## B9Scrambler




----------



## LaughMoreDaily

peter123 said:


> Eh, if you're seriously considering your own opinion to be a fact I think you'll end up in many not so nice discussions in here. Opinions and facts are opposites.....
> 
> The fact that you seem to believe that your hearing is superior to everyone's else's is probably going to have the same effect, what absolute rubbish.


 
 If personal opinions from personal experience and facts are opposites that how did facts come to be? From devices gauged to notice something that someone can make an opinion from? I mean, come on now, we don't always need "facts" when there is an obvious difference. What is that difference called in the electronic community? 99.9% of people know that after a long time and enough electricity and loud music play through a speaker or headphone that the sound will change. What's it scientifically called? Is there really no term for it? Then I guess everyone is in denial. Or is the brain really playing tricks on us? I kind of doubt that.
  
 PS: I never said my hearing was better than anyone else's, I don't even know what low 10/15's is, all I know is I have good hearing. I have no idea who anyone else on this website is, so I'm not and never was saying that I have better hearing than them.


----------



## Vidal

@LaughMoreDaily
  
 A fact is something that can be proven 'to be' with evidence so that others can see it. 
  
 An opinion is a statement that has an element of belief as it can't be proven to others.
  
 Your stated belief _'that all headphones need burn in_' needs evidence or proof to become a fact without it it's just an opinion. I thought this sort of stuff was taught in schools, perhaps it explains a lot about 'alternative facts'. You'll need to have at least listened to all headphones for this to even start to be anything more than opinion. I'm guessing you haven't?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> Your stated belief _'that all headphones need burn in_' needs evidence or proof to become a fact without it it's just an opinion. I thought this sort of stuff was taught in schools, perhaps it explains a lot about 'alternative facts'. You'll need to have at least listened to all headphones for this to even start to be anything more than opinion. I'm guessing you haven't?


 
 If you re-read what I said I didn't say all headphones need burn in, maybe I make it seem like I did, and maybe I did, but I didn't mean it that way. Some headphones may or may not com pre-burned in and they sound great out of the box, but it could also be the quality components they use. I haven't heard all headphones in the world, but I can tell from the vast amounts of headphones I've bought from reading opinions on this website, that they do in fact need burn in. That's my personal fact, take that for what you will. 
  
 I know you review headphones, so you're laying down the line of being the moderate in the conversation, but I'm pretty sure you already know what you know.
  
 PS: A lot of alternative facts or conspiracies are also real facts that have been covered up. However, the internet like the world is a melting pot of opinion and facts are easy to erase, cover up, or forget they even exist. If you haven't figured this out already (you can research this if you like), but from what I'm come across is that humans are all groomed the same way, and the development is very slow and minimal, and it looks to be that there are actually people (or "aliens") controlling the human civilization in their own way for good or bad, and we're going along with it.
  
 Facts are almost useless today, people believe so many lies.


----------



## Vidal

laughmoredaily said:


> If you re-read what I said I didn't say all headphones need burn in, maybe I make it seem like I did, and maybe I did, but I didn't mean it that way.


 
 So in summary you were talking crap?


> Originally Posted by *LaughMoreDaily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Some headphones may or may not com pre-burned in and they sound great out of the box, but it could also be the quality components they use.


 
 You have evidence to support this pre-burned in statement, pretty sure it wouldn't be cost effective in mass production environment in fact a huge waste of resources. Again crap?


> Originally Posted by *LaughMoreDaily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's my personal fact, take that for what you will.


 
 Again not a fact, you're really struggling with this fact/opinion thing aren't you?
  


> Originally Posted by *LaughMoreDaily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS: A lot of alternative facts or conspiracies are also real facts that have been covered up. However, the internet like the world is a melting pot of opinion and facts are easy to erase, cover up, or forget they even exist. If you haven't figured this out already (you can research this if you like), but from what I'm come across is that humans are all groomed the same way, and the development is very slow and minimal, and it looks to be that there are actually people (or "aliens") controlling the human civilization in their own way for good or bad, and we're going along with it.
> 
> Facts are almost useless today, people believe so many lies.


 
  
     Holy rambling motherlode!  Alien control, internet conspiracies and grooming, if only you'd mentioned the illuminati and chemtrails you'd have qualified for a free deluxe tin foil hat.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

vidal said:


> You have evidence to support this pre-burned in statement, pretty sure it wouldn't be cost effective in mass production environment in fact a huge waste of resources. Again crap?
> Again not a fact, you're really struggling with this fact/opinion thing aren't you?
> 
> Holy rambling motherlode!  Alien control, internet conspiracies and grooming, if only you'd mentioned the illuminati and chemtrails you'd have qualified for a free deluxe tin foil hat.


 
 I'm still trying to figure out what we're trying to discuss right now, we already know my opinion and it's not going to change any time soon unless someone can show me otherwise. Burned in is just an umbrella term that says there are changes in the sound however slight after being warmed up, if people don't agree that it happens, it's not problem, in my opinion it does. As you already know, we're both wasting our time conversing about this. It's also one of the reasons why I don't plan on reviewing the 20+ headphones I've bought because of this website, it's a waste of time, most of the "reviews" have already been done and everyone's opinions are so different than reviews are almost meaningless, actually reviews on headphones are probably meaningless.


----------



## Chappa

So to return in the op it says the *Remax RM600M: is great for female vocals and jazz. *
  
 Anyone has any experience with this earphone? I do listen a lot of jazz/smooth listening stuff with female vocals especially Asian singers like Youn Sun Nah or Emi Fujita.


----------



## 1clearhead

chappa said:


> So to return in the op it says the *Remax RM600M: is great for female vocals and jazz. *
> 
> Anyone has any experience with this earphone? I do listen a lot of jazz/smooth listening stuff with female vocals especially Asian singers like Youn Sun Nah or Emi Fujita.


 

 Yup! Pretty much your description is right on par with mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Remax RM-600M:  Single unit 2-way BA armature on each side. Nice soundstage and vocals and beautifully balanced with excellent details. Bass is clear with a great realistic feel, punch, and slam to them.


----------



## Chappa

1clearhead said:


> Yup! Pretty much your description is right on par with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the heads up seems there is a seller on the Dutch big (amazon) like platform that sells them for like 10 cents more expensive than the Aliexpress shops. Only difference being I will get them 25 april probably or 26... So no long wait. I just hope that they ain't fake but I have read the Remax are not faked a lot so I can assume it will be the good quality Remax.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chappa said:


> Thanks for the heads up seems there is a seller on the Dutch big (amazon) like platform that sells them for like 10 cents more expensive than the Aliexpress shops. Only difference being I will get them 25 april probably or 26... So no long wait. I just hope that they ain't fake but I have read the Remax are not faked a lot so I can assume it will be the good quality Remax.


 
 It's pretty interesting that a search for *Remax RM600M on **Aliexpress comes up with nothing.*


----------



## actorlife

Anyone try these remax? 

https://youtu.be/aG_BPpslHCY


----------



## Chappa

laughmoredaily said:


> It's pretty interesting that a search for *Remax RM600M on **Aliexpress comes up with nothing.*


 
  
 Search system is a bit too sensitive at times, that's the thing I hate about Aliexpress but try: REMAX RM-600M


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

chappa said:


> Search system is a bit too sensitive at times, that's the thing I hate about Aliexpress but try: REMAX RM-600M


 
 With the billions of people in China, you'd think they could find better programmers.


----------



## Chappa

laughmoredaily said:


> With the billions of people in China, you'd think they could find better programmers.


 
  
 I can only agree with that, sometimes it's such a pain to navigate through the waters of Aliexpress... I mean I had to look ages for this Hello Kitty Scientific Calculator after seeing it once... (Don't judge I like things that have a high shock value for the people around me.)


----------



## DBaldock9

chappa said:


> I can only agree with that, sometimes it's such a pain to navigate through the waters of Aliexpress... I mean I had to look ages for this Hello Kitty Scientific Calculator after seeing it once... (Don't judge I like things that have a high shock value for the people around me.)


 
  
 Add things to your *Wish List* - the first time you see them - because multiple searches for exactly the same terms, doesn't necessarily return exactly the same results on AliExpress...


----------



## Chappa

dbaldock9 said:


> Add things to your *Wish List* - the first time you see them - because multiple searches for exactly the same terms, doesn't necessarily return exactly the same results on AliExpress...


 
  
 Thanks for the hint, it's the only gripe I have with Aliexpress besides that I find it great, though I wonder if I'll get my money back via the dispute, Aliexpress told me they'd pay it so I will wait and see.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Still listening obsessively to the PMV A-01 MK2....not to be confound with the first version....and, well, I think i'm addict, especially with my Xduoo X3. Pass trough all albums from Ametsub -a japanese electronic musician that make electro for audiophile otherwise you just get half of his music complexity.
  
 Instrument separation, details, soundstage and imaging is out of this world! Every sound is so well placed in sound space, bass hit good too, not the boomy type but punchy and well rounded, what I like too is the resolution of sound, wich make it too much for the Ibasso DX90, every bit of sound have a weight to it. Read reviews that say it sound ''delicate'' well, for my beaten up ear it's far from it, I consider these as agressive but with elegance, very energic to a point it's hard to concentrate on anything else than music but it's what I Love now about them, music became your life for real, not elevator music for shy listener....
  
 I found a secret Hybrid gem too, a DIY one I think call Mygeek wood earphone...so, can't really put them in the list, but well, look at the construction, wooden body and cable and supposely balanced armature...I wonder what exactly is hide inside but the sound is very clear, detailed with impressive soundstage and sub bass...buy it out of the blue cause of all the good reviews from Aliexpress people and ultra cheap price, do not regret at all this impulsive choice. Only drawback about them is microphonic noise from the cable. Wearing it over ear solve the problem. Best wooden earphones I try to date! Prefer them to TK Maple and DZAT in term of overall performance.
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-Professional-Headphones-3-5MM-Hi-fi-Stereo-Earphone-Noise-Isolating-fone-de-ouvido-In-Ear/32721752578.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.0X8v1w
  
 If anybody hear this, will love to know their opinion.
  
 Share this cause I feel it's a very very very obscur iem...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi there,
 I remember you ask me how I find the **** PT15 earbud a while ago...hum, sorry for late answer but I think it's because I really don't like them!
 Way way to bright and fowards, to a point I was wondering if it's not a defective one...construction is so good and detachable cable is nice, but where is they air between instruments, coming from MrZ Tomahawk and listening to this was quite a depressive experience.
  
 How do you find them and did they need BIG amping?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi there,
> I remember you ask me how I find the **** PT15 earbud a while ago...hum, sorry for late answer but I think it's because I really don't like them! Way way to bright and forward,
> 
> How do you find them and did they need BIG amping?


 
 I don't like them either, I'll be staying away from metal ear buds for sure and maybe also that brand...


----------



## TheWongWrong

Can I get an opinion of the UiiSii HM7?


----------



## Vidal

The Seahf AWK-009 have arrived - OOTB impressions close to Ty Hi-Z G3, I'll do a proper back to back and post more impressions later.
  
 (In case you're wondering by saying they're close to the Ty Hi-Z G3 I'm saying they're good, very good.)
  
  
@mochill - thanks for recommending!


----------



## mochill

Your welcome vidal


----------



## Vidal

Ty Hi-Z G3 vs Seahf AWK-009
  
 I would say the Seahf is a little sharper towards the very top end. The Ty is smoother, has more weight to the lower mids and has a bigger soundstage. The G3s are still my favourite but the Seahf get closer than I'd have expected given the price difference.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, decided to give the Super Bowl version of the QKZ W1 a try, and at a short listen, mids are a little more forward and a small amount more bass but not hugely so than my original W1.  Oddly, the page has been removed from Aliexpress, so not particularly sure what's going on there.  With some very bassy EQ, it's still not as bassy as some budget IEMs with no EQ, so it will still remain fairly neutral relatively.  It does take the EQ nicely however.  Either way, any difference could very well be explained with QC, burn in, or other factors, so all things equal this could be the exact same W1 a few of us know and love.  It was bought from QKZ Official Store.


----------



## Chappa

Alright guys and gals, I received my Urbanfuns and some other stuff will be due to arive this week, so it's Aliexpress week it seems for me..
  
 The Urbanfuns are surprisingly nice, I like them way more than the uhm KZ ZS3 that I had tried, which was either a faulty one or just bad quality. 
  
 Only gripe is the silicone ear things. They hurt and are not that comfortable does anyone here know if Aliexpress has a good product on silicone eartips or foam that would fit with most headphones? If you do please let me know a link would help as well since it's hard to find products like these! Thanks! 
  
 Right now I have put on the smalles tips that came with it those are very small, but these do not hurt as the mediums do... Though it makes for a less great sound experience as my ears are not closed. Yet that is better than painful irritation.
  
  
 Quote:


vidal said:


> The Seahf AWK-009 have arrived - OOTB impressions close to Ty Hi-Z G3, I'll do a proper back to back and post more impressions later.
> 
> (In case you're wondering by saying they're close to the Ty Hi-Z G3 I'm saying they're good, very good.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are these around 15 dollars? If they are that good for that price! Woah!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

laughmoredaily said:


> I don't like them either, I'll be staying away from metal ear buds for sure and maybe also that brand...


 

 Yeah, it was a big deception for me, the Mrz Tomahawk are all metal but they sound amazing and soundstage is so airy and wide....these and the Faael 64ohm are my favorite earbuds, Qian39 is a very good one too.
 What chinese earbud is your favorite under 100$?
  
 I'm not sure I will try the Auglamour rx1 one....even if they look nice...


----------



## Saoshyant

nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, it was a big deception for me, the Mrz Tomahawk are all metal but they sound amazing and soundstage is so airy and wide....these and the Faael 64ohm are my favorite earbuds, Qian39 is a very good one too.
> What chinese earbud is your favorite under 100$?
> 
> I'm not sure I will try the Auglamour rx1 one....even if they look nice...




The RX-1's main attraction is it's good vocals, also has some nice accessories for the price.


----------



## mochill

vidal said:


> Ty Hi-Z G3 vs Seahf AWK-009
> 
> I would say the Seahf is a little sharper towards the very top end. The Ty is smoother, has more weight to the lower mids and has a bigger soundstage. The G3s are still my favourite but the Seahf get closer than I'd have expected given the price difference.


150hrs burn in minimum


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Seahf AWK 009 look like a crazy deal...was thinking it use a silver plated cable but it's not the case...what about construction and durability potential?
  
  
 And...looking at Penon aliexpress store I fall on....SWING EC1 triple drivers hybrid
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SWING-EC1-Hybrid-Technology-HiFi-Audiophile-In-Ear-Earphones-IEMs/32762651868.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000013.5.T9mVCF&scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=f81bf44e-a165-4a0c-834a-4c1e10da30ad&tpp=1
  
*ANYBODY* heard them on headfi???
  
 Swing ie800 big brother with 2 ba drivers atop of it??? Euh....the Swing make me hysterical about value, I MUST try these!!!!!


----------



## Saoshyant

Just ordered a Musicmaker TS1 for $15. Here's hoping it's fun.


----------



## loomisjohnson

nymphonomaniac said:


> Seahf AWK 009 look like a crazy deal...was thinking it use a silver plated cable but it's not the case...what about construction and durability potential?
> 
> 
> And...looking at Penon aliexpress store I fall on....SWING EC1 triple drivers hybrid
> ...


 

 those swing ec1s look an awful lot like the **** 4in1 and could very well have the same drivers--i was told that the swing ie800 (which is a great cheapo) has **** drivers and that the dt2/dt2+ were a multi-driver version. in any case, please post if you take the plunge


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, hum, better vocs than 6$ Qian39?
  
 Yeah, Auglamour really do beautifull product and durability look very good...not sure about the sound tough, will give more chance to the r8 cause they look sooooo nice too.


----------



## Saoshyant

The RX-1's downfall compared to the Qian39 will be the bass, for me at least.


----------



## Chappa

Well I went and ordered a big order of foam eartips. I will keep looking for more.... If anyone knows nice nice silicone eartips/foam on aliexpress please hook me up!


----------



## s4tch

vidal said:


> The Seahf AWK-009 have arrived - OOTB impressions close to Ty Hi-Z G3, I'll do a proper back to back and post more impressions later.
> 
> (In case you're wondering by saying they're close to the Ty Hi-Z G3 I'm saying they're good, very good.)
> 
> ...


 
 wow, that was quick. mine are on their way, too - i only got a mail yesterday confirming the shipment.


----------



## To.M

Chappa

For Urbanfun I can recommend these tips:

http://s.aliexpress.com/uQ7faY77


----------



## Shinry

nymphonomaniac said:


> Seahf AWK 009 look like a crazy deal...was thinking it use a silver plated cable but it's not the case...what about construction and durability potential?
> 
> 
> And...looking at Penon aliexpress store I fall on....SWING EC1 triple drivers hybrid
> ...


 
 I think I remember someone on the Chinese/Asian thread had them and postet impressions. Was a few weeks ago.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, I read reviews on aliexpres page and people like them better than Xiaomi hybrid Pro wich I found quite impressive....if its like the **** dt2 at 15$ less, its a real deal...will see if I take the plunge and write feddback here if I do.
  
 Anyway, now, I look at gearbest to use my point for some 30-60$ earphone, perhaps bluetooth cause I do not have any...will see will see...what about the QCY Q29? They are on sale....anybody try them? Got good reviews on Ali and gb...
 http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_596463.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
  
 Anyway, what about bluetooth earphone in general? i'm sceptical about sound quality without cable, I try one pair that hiss alot, a dual drivers from Ali don't remember the name...don't really understand the technology


----------



## Chappa

to.m said:


> @Chappa
> 
> For Urbanfun I can recommend these tips:
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/uQ7faY77


 
  
 Thanks a lot for the help! I have ordered a set of those blue and red ones, I'l see how these and the foam tips hold up when they get to me. Though I am very thankful for your help. Thanks a lot!


----------



## actorlife

nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, I read reviews on aliexpres page and people like them better than Xiaomi hybrid Pro wich I found quite impressive....if its like the **** dt2 at 15$ less, its a real deal...will see if I take the plunge and write feddback here if I do.
> 
> Anyway, now, I look at gearbest to use my point for some 30-60$ earphone, perhaps bluetooth cause I do not have any...will see will see...what about the QCY Q29? They are on sale....anybody try them? Got good reviews on Ali and gb...
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_596463.html?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> ...




I own a couple of BT headsets and none beat these In SQ and has aptx which make the sound quality even better. I bought a pair for my niece and she uses them all the time. Look on ebay:
Mpow MBH5B-PS-2 Swift Bluetooth 4.0 Aptx or under mpow swift Bluetooth


----------



## skajohyros

thewongwrong said:


> Can I get an opinion of the UiiSii HM7?



I find they have lots of bass, recessed mids and clear highs. Excellent for 5 bucks. Try them.


----------



## peter123

nymphonomaniac said:


> Seahf AWK 009 look like a crazy deal...was thinking it use a silver plated cable but it's not the case...what about construction and durability potential?
> 
> 
> And...looking at Penon aliexpress store I fall on....SWING EC1 triple drivers hybrid:blink:
> ...




Fwiw I've got them and they're excellent. Haven't listened to them for a while for several reasons but will find them again and share some more impressions on them. I'm pretty sure I posted my initial impressions in then original Chinese thread a couple of months back.


----------



## Vidal

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I've got them and they're excellent. Haven't listened to them for a while for several reasons but will find them again and share some more impressions on them. I'm pretty sure I posted my initial impressions in then original Chinese thread a couple of months back.


 
  
 You did as I remember reading it, I've been looking at these and the Einsear Fix as my next +£20 review candidates


----------



## Vidal

nymphonomaniac said:


> Seahf AWK 009 look like a crazy deal...was thinking it use a silver plated cable but it's not the case...what about construction and durability potential?


 
  
 The earpieces themselves are lighter and smaller than the Ty's the vent on the back is smaller also. The cable on the black pair isn't special, reminds me of the Ty 32 Earbuds.
  
 The red and gold seem to have a different cable that's a bit more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## actorlife

Got the Awei ES900i just now. This Iem is loud. Glad I always turned down the volume before I put the music on. 110db 3db. Most of the ones I got are 90-98db Gonna do BI. The bass is awesome. Treble is not harsh. A slight bit veiled. Let's see if there is a change. I got the Gold one. The tips are wide like the Rock Zircon perhaps a bit more wider. Nice pleather bag that can fit 2 items.The cord is plastic spaghetti type. Loud Yep. This is the seller. I also bought my Rock Zircon from them. 

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/282386499551


----------



## smy1

1clearhead said:


> Yup! Pretty much your description is right on par with mine.
> 
> Remax RM-600M:  Single unit 2-way BA armature on each side. Nice soundstage and vocals and beautifully balanced with excellent details. Bass is clear with a great realistic feel, punch, and slam to them.




How do they compare to the urbanfun and zst?


----------



## smy1

skajohyros said:


> I find they have lots of bass, recessed mids and clear highs. Excellent for 5 bucks. Try them.




I think they are bright, bassy, super accurate mids but highs get way to silibant.


----------



## 1clearhead

laughmoredaily said:


> I don't like them either, I'll be staying away from metal ear buds for sure and maybe also that brand...


 


nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi there,
> I remember you ask me how I find the **** PT15 earbud a while ago...hum, sorry for late answer but I think it's because I really don't like them! Way way to bright and forward,
> 
> How do you find them and did they need BIG amping?
> ...


 
  
 My PT15 was just too bright as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...The bass was very hallow and too mild.
  
 My current favorite! --> *Pinte P-11*
  
 Just does everything right for an earbud and I haven't heard anything better to date! ...I'll be writing a review later with more PIC's.
  
 Here are some quick impressions after burning them in for over 100 hours....
  
 PINTE P-11 (Hi-Fi Magnetized Metal Earbuds) Simply the best I've ever heard and taking the throne as "King of Earbuds"! They have a hi-resolution atmosphere with wide soundstage, head stage, luscious vocals, and vivid details from sub-bass to micro-details!
  

  
 Sorry, the only links is on taobao for now.....
  
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.VJE4FB&id=545519615937&ns=1&abbucket=4#detail
  
    Quote:


thewongwrong said:


> Can I get an opinion of the *UiiSii HM7*?


 
  
 Sure....The sound signature sounds eerly close to the original Magaosi K3, almost to the point of sounding like identical clones. Overall quality is just okay, but better than average. The sound signature outways the price many times over!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Thanks for your toughs about PT 15 wich I was thinking my impression was perhaps too severe due to the fact I did not burn them alot (20hours)...as well as listening to them cause of our mutual conclusion about brightness. My hope was so BIG too!
  
 Did not heard about the Pinte P11...description you make is very elogious, i'm intrigued but taobao can't be an option for me, way too complicate for Canada dude...grrrr. And what's the price in U.S money if I can have an idea of the value?...it write 2.62 USD on the site,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure it's correct.
 I like to try different style and form factor, this one have kind of big housing wich confirm the big soundstage you talk about perhaps. Did you hear the Mrz Tomahawk? they have biggest soundstage of my little earbuds collection and are my favorite with this Faaeal 64ohm that look to be out of production (think it's just standard version with silver plated cable):
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Selling-Brand-FAAEAL-64-Ohm-DIY-Earphone-Earbuds-Upgraded-HiFi-In-ear-Earphones-DJ-Earbuds/32726951431.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ZJOqa2


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

peter123 said:


> Fwiw I've got them and they're excellent. Haven't listened to them for a while for several reasons but will find them again and share some more impressions on them. I'm pretty sure I posted my initial impressions in then original Chinese thread a couple of months back.


 

 WOW! Your IEM collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of jealousy hehe
  
 Big thanks for your toughs, will surely take the plunge....when money will appear in my pocket...hum, I see you have the PMV A-01 MK2 (that I listen right now too for Ash Koosha music) and was wondering how they compare to it as both are 3 drivers IEM??
 (read your excellent PMV review that help my buying choice when they were on sale at 50$, thanks for that too!)
  
 Funny, you have the **** F05, forgotten beast that I should go back to cause I remember liking them even if somewhat dark sounding....it say double unit drivers, one 8mm and 9mm...for 15$ it's something...**** are a brand to watch and trust I think.


----------



## Vidal

Another update on the Seafh AWK009 - whilst they share some similarities sonically with the Ty Hi-Z G3s they are different. The G3s are flatter sounding but are airier than the Seafh.
  
 The differences are subtle and I'm really having to concentrate with tracks that I know pretty well to work out what the differences are, not helped by the slight difference in volume between the two earphones.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

smy1 said:


> I think they are bright, bassy, super accurate mids but highs get way to silibant.


 
 Ouch, I don't like to hear that the UiiSii HM7 that the is too sibilant, I guess for five bucks, we can't cry.


----------



## smy1

laughmoredaily said:


> Ouch, I don't like to hear that the UiiSii HM7 that the is too sibilant, I guess for five bucks, we can't cry.


 
 i love the hm7!!!!!


----------



## Chappa

Alright I got the alledged fake Vivo's... 
  
 They do not have the horseshoe etc. And I am not sure if the sound quality is just bad or decent. It does have a heavy bass, but I hear a lot of uhm noise distortion. Like a tsscchh.... This is not good I think.
  
 I have mailed the seller first... And will see what they have to say. On acoustic female vocals they perform alright. But rap songs and such with beats and instrumentals are really bad is it suposed to go that way with these earphones. Or can I just assume they are straight out fake because there is no horseshoe etc. 
  
 No horsehoes
 Nozzles do not move
 The logo I can't find on the eartips. 
  
 Nozzles do move after a lot of force... Is it suposed to go this stiff?


----------



## Ampicillin

Hi guys, I am new in here. I am looking for some good brand or non-branded overall in good sound and cable quality Bluetooth in-ear earbuds. I want it for iPhone 7 and I want to use it outdoor as well as. My budget is 50$ Thanks


----------



## AlexLam93

delete


----------



## Brian Coffey

chappa said:


> Alright I got the alledged fake Vivo's...
> 
> They do not have the horseshoe etc. And I am not sure if the sound quality is just bad or decent. It does have a heavy bass, but I hear a lot of uhm noise distortion. Like a tsscchh.... This is not good I think.
> 
> ...


 
 If they have heavy bass they they don't sound like the Vivos I've heard


----------



## ozkan

ampicillin said:


> Hi guys, I am new in here. I am looking for some good brand or non-branded overall in good sound and cable quality Bluetooth in-ear earbuds. I want it for iPhone 7 and I want to use it outdoor as well as. My budget is 50$ Thanks




Sport Earphone Awei A920BL Wireless Stereo Bluetooth Sports Stereo Earphone With Volume Control For Iphone Samsung Smartphone
 http://s.aliexpress.com/BFZryeMv 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 1, 2017)

Okay. Thread work again! My title was too long for new site(take some time to figure this out!)....work now


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KEEPED from big Spring Cleaning....


----------



## 1clearhead

Yea, the new upgraded head-fi website had my head spinning, ....I was lost for a little there. Glad I'm back in one piece!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

***** F05* are really underated or not rated at all...I think they deserve more recognition, there 2 dynamics drivers give a really beautifull dark sound signature, very unique and addictive, bass go really deep and details are there, but in a warm way flowing gently in soundspectrum, construction is top notch too (should have take without mic tough). 
***** UE custom* are just too amazing for the price, real joke, such an immersive soundstage and good mids and bass, the silver plated cable I bought for like 6$ give them a hint of brightness much needed and help with detials retreival.
*Superlux HD381* still amaze me, another really underated GEM, F version is good too but I find the original version more neutral and ''beeffy'', were in one of the best U shape soundsignature we can get under 25$, and this airy soundstage! 
*Musicmaker TW1* are very impressive too, did Musicmaker make any bad earphones anyway? That such a small iem give this complex soundexperience is really something, texture, bass (!), nice instrument separation and overal quite neutral but dynamic sound....must try more of this brand!
And the *DIY My Geek Hybrid*  with a sumptuous wood housing are something to crave for, sound like urbanfun with wider soundstage and more bass....no brainer buy and quality check is excellent for a ''geek store''! This is an exemple of Aliexpress miracle we can get for extra cheap.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Yea, the new upgraded head-fi website had my head spinning, ....I was lost for a little there. Glad I'm back in one piece!



Yeah, i'm more than reserved about this BIG change...but as 2.0 human, we must adapt to climate change, ultraliberalism and now THIS.

Anyway, some kind savior tell me the truth about long title, less is more now.

Happy you survive to the earthquake too


----------



## 1clearhead

Thanks Nymphonomaniac,

I still feel like I just moved to a different town.....slowly learning how to walk again.


----------



## GhzGuy

Hello all!
Sorry if this is the wrong thread by several miles (or kilometers) but I wanted to ask a question for a friend. He's in the market for something that'll replace his Shure SE215's, because their cable breaks often. He doesn't really care too much about the sound curve. What he wants most is comfort and isolation. He also tends to sleep with them in (Not sure how often though) He said he could spend 100 or so dollars, but I'm betting he won't need to pay nearly that much. Thanks!


----------



## Whitigir

One more dual drivers ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi,
Well, another time I think about *Tennmak Pro *wich are same type of wearing than the se215 but a little smaller perhaps, sound more airy and better imo, isolate pretty well too! For sleeping not exactly sure...but if he sleep with the shure I guess so. Cost like between 25-35$. Got a great detachable cable with them too. After 1 year of hardcore use mine have no problem.


----------



## actorlife

Yep. That is all (Insert Dots Here OK)


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi,
> Well, another time I think about *Tennmak Pro *wich are same type of wearing than the se215 but a little smaller perhaps, sound more airy and better imo, isolate pretty well too! For sleeping not exactly sure...but if he sleep with the shure I guess so. Cost like between 25-35$. Got a great detachable cable with them too. After 1 year of hardcore use mine have no problem.



The Tennmak Pro is one of my most comfortable & noise isolating earphones to use while sleeping.
Usually, I wear most of my earphones & earbuds with the cable over-the-ear, for a more comfortable & secure fit.
But, having the cable being pressed between my ears and head while sleeping, tends to cause my ears to hurt.
So, a flexible cable that can "hang down" rather than "going up and  over my ears", is a more comfortable solution for sleeping.


----------



## minion1990

Hi,
I'm just starting to look into IEM's and could need some help. Would you be so kind and give me a recommendation?
I'm currently searching for some IEM's  *to play some competetive games on my PC *(mostly CS:GO, Overwatch and NS2), where it is crucial to hear steps and pinpoint sounds - hence a big soundstage would be optimal.
My AKG K702 65th  are perfect for that, but for different reasons, i would like to give my scalp some rest for a while.
I listen to almost every kind of music, but nothing too bass heavy.

Any clear winner for my needs between 1-30$?


----------



## Shinry (May 5, 2017)

minion1990 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just starting to look into IEM's and could need some help. Would you be so kind and give me a recommendation?
> I'm currently searching for some IEM's  *to play some competetive games on my PC *(mostly CS:GO, Overwatch and NS2), where it is crucial to hear steps and pinpoint sounds - hence a big soundstage would be optimal.
> My AKG K702 65th  are perfect for that, but for different reasons, i would like to give my scalp some rest for a while.
> ...



I myself don't like playing GO with IEMs because I'm a treblehead and all my even slightly bright headphones go crazy when switching to the knife. Really awfull sound. With what I already played a while is the Urbanfun. Most others in my posession weren't that well suited.
Just tested, the Urbanfun is good enough to locate targets in upper tunnels and upper mid while standing at x-box in Dust 2 without a dedicated soundcard (unfortunatelly my Steinberg UR22 mkII doesn't work with IEMs at all)
Anyway if you have a soundcard I'd recommend going for a budget overear set either ISK HF 2010 or my beloved Qpad Qh85 for semi-open use, HP 2011, Kingston HyperX, QH-90 for closed back.

Edit: The Memt X5 seems to work even better. I'd go with this one if the double flange fits you


----------



## actorlife (May 5, 2017)

minion1990 said:


> Hi,
> I'm just starting to look into IEM's and could need some help. Would you be so kind and give me a recommendation?
> I'm currently searching for some IEM's  *to play some competetive games on my PC *(mostly CS:GO, Overwatch and NS2), where it is crucial to hear steps and pinpoint sounds - hence a big soundstage would be optimal.
> My AKG K702 65th  are perfect for that, but for different reasons, i would like to give my scalp some rest for a while.
> ...


Awei Q7I, KZ-ATE, KZ-ED3 & KZ-ED9. GET ALL FOUR ON EBAY COMBINED LESS THAN 30 BUCKS. LOOK FOR THE CHEAPEST PRICE.


----------



## minion1990 (May 5, 2017)

Thx for your replies.
@Shinry I already have gorgeous over the ear headphones (AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition), so no need for budget ones.
I would also like to replace my Sony MH-750 (came with my Z3) with something better. I tried gaming with them once, but that was a horrible, muddy experience...

I also laid already eyes on the KZ-Ate, the boarseman CX98, Superlux HD381, letv reverse stereo (which i couldn't find anywhere) and also the SENDIY M2 (which would probably be the best, but which i also couldn't find anywhere except one place at 45€)

I guess i will just give the KZ-Ate a go and try them out


----------



## Vidal

minion1990 said:


> I also laid already eyes on the KZ-Ate, the boarseman CX98, Superlux HD381, letv reverse stereo (which i couldn't find anywhere) and also the SENDIY M2 (which would probably be the best, but which i also couldn't find anywhere except one place at 45€)
> 
> I guess i will just give the KZ-Ate a go and try them out



If you're able to order from Amazon.co.uk take a look at these: -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Winintone-...UTF8&qid=1493998104&sr=1-1&keywords=winintone

Similar in design to the Sendiy M2 - v.good sound too


----------



## minion1990

funny, i just found some comments before you posted that, guessing if sendiy are just rebranded winintones


----------



## Vidal

minion1990 said:


> funny, i just found some comments before you posted that, guessing if sendiy are just rebranded winintones



Check out the RG-EB220 ones as well, compare them to the Rockjaw Alfa Genus (V1 not V2)....


----------



## minion1990

ahhh ****... so many choices...
Is there someone who has both 
RG-EB601/Sandiy M2 and the MEE M6 Pro? Would that be a step up or down?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

minion1990 said:


> Thx for your replies.
> @Shinry I already have gorgeous over the ear headphones (AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition), so no need for budget ones.
> I would also like to replace my Sony MH-750 (came with my Z3) with something better. I tried gaming with them once, but that was a horrible, muddy experience...
> 
> ...



You do your homework well! I was going to suggest you the *Superlux HD381*, i'm not a big gamer but these have a very good instrument separation and airy soundstage that could really be use well for representing gaming space in a exciting and realist way, they got bass too but it will not overwhelm details placement. KZ ATE have big soundstage too, but there not very detailed to my ears...and they got so much different version it's quite confusing! Letv lack in details too and aren't very balanced, but soundstage is immense.


----------



## minion1990

haha, thx. I dug for hours through head-fi before ordering my AKG's. Although that was a much bigger investment, i don't like to buy something and then don't use it.
Still a little bit torn between the winintone Premium rg-eb601 (which i hope are the same as the sendiy and then would probably be the best out of all) which i could order from amazon, the MEE M6 Pro which i could also get from amazon and the Superlux which i would have to order from china and wait for weeks.
****ing first-world problems


----------



## Vidal

minion1990 said:


> haha, thx. I dug for hours through head-fi before ordering my AKG's. Although that was a much bigger investment, i don't like to buy something and then don't use it.
> Still a little bit torn between the winintone Premium rg-eb601 (which i hope are the same as the sendiy and then would probably be the best out of all) which i could order from amazon, the MEE M6 Pro which i could also get from amazon and the Superlux which i would have to order from china and wait for weeks.
> ****ing first-world problems



Not heard the M6 but EB601 are better than Superlux. Order the M6 and the EB601 and send back the ones you like the least.


----------



## minion1990

That was intentionally my plan. But for some dumb reason, amazon doesn't deliver any of these earphones to austria. I can ask a german friend to bring them to me, but sending back wouldn't probably be easy or possible then.


----------



## Shinry

minion1990 said:


> That was intentionally my plan. But for some dumb reason, amazon doesn't deliver any of these earphones to austria. I can ask a german friend to bring them to me, but sending back wouldn't probably be easy or possible then.


Order them at Thomann, 4,80 delivery to Austria so ~25€ in total
https://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_381.htm?ref=search_rslt_superlux+hd-381_256180_0 (381)
https://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd_381_f.htm?ref=search_rslt_superlux+hd-381_294464_1 (381f)


----------



## minion1990

to be honest i would just order the superlux for 10 € at gearbest and just wait for a few weeks to get them. But the other ones are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> Not heard the M6 but EB601 are better than Superlux. Order the M6 and the EB601 and send back the ones you like the least.



If the Winintone are really the same as the Sendiy M2 (that look exactly the same but cost more) well, I comapre Superlux HD381 and them right now, the M2 have more air between instrument but can feel more distant or dark at the same time than the hd381, they have more bass too that perhaps can interfert with midrange. I'll say they sound more clean but less grainy and textured, HD381 are a little brighter and midcentric with an overall more neutral soundsignature, more around your head sound than panoramic sounding like the M2. Not sure the M2 can be found for 12$ including shipping if your not from England tough. Perhaps you'll better to try 2 sub-15$ earphones instead of one 30$ one....
And about the M6, I always wonder if they are the same than these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...32706602227.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sfeFec

M6 look expensive to me, especially for construction, will need to make comparaison to know but I will not personally buy them so....


----------



## minion1990

i could get the winintone for 16 bucks https://smile.amazon.de/winintone-r...UTF8&qid=1494172775&sr=1-2&keywords=winintone

Lol, your Alielink really looks quite familiar..


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> If the Winintone are really the same as the Sendiy M2 ...



I'm not sure they are 100% same as the Sendiy M2 as I've not tried the M2, but the Winintone are very very good. The appearance even right down to the internals looks the same. I can't beat that price no matter where I looked.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

minion1990 said:


> i could get the winintone for 16 bucks https://smile.amazon.de/winintone-rg-eb601-echtem-Ebenholz-Geräuschreduzierende-Kopfhörer/dp/B00TNY5VM6/ref=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1494172775&sr=1-2&keywords=winintone
> 
> Lol, your Alielink really looks quite familiar..



Nice if it can be get under 20$ it really is a deal...if somebody can compare them to Sendiy M2 so we know for sure it's the same it could be very interesting. For me, as i'm in Canada, Amazon isn't really interesting and quite expensive compared to other option, sometime amazon.com have exception, but must of time it is either ''no shipping'' or ''expensive shipping'' (+custom duties if it's more than 100$)

Hum, and what about  the Ali link? Look familiar to the M6? A little confuse here...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

On another note, i'm curious about 2 iem and was wondering if anybody heard them or read any review:

The *Musicmaker TS1* at 15$
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...07.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.296.xNrGc6
and the *BLON Bosshifi S1*, a strangely colored one but with dual dynamic hybrid drivers at 15$ too (just the KZ ZST can be found for this price in this category of earphone):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...95.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.318.xNrGc6

Might try one of them just for fun...not sure...surely the BLON to add to my budget hybrid collection


----------



## CoiL

Nymphonomaniac said:


> On another note, i'm curious about 2 iem and was wondering if anybody heard them or read any review:
> 
> The *Musicmaker TS1* at 15$
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...07.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.296.xNrGc6
> ...



Interesting finds! Especially single dynamic TS1, graph looks nice (if legit and accurate).


Btw, anyone has pics of new soon to release *LZ Big Dipper (7BA)* ? Would like to know how much they will cost and what kind of design they use. Seems "attack" & "leap" to big boys league.


----------



## loomisjohnson

very interesting, especially the blon--the bosshifi b3 is still among the best budget hybrids


----------



## minion1990

@Nymphonomaniac - i meant that the model from your aliexpress link really looked quite familiar to the Mee M6 pro


----------



## mikaveli06

New to this scene, recently got **** 4-1.  What else should i consider.  I enjoy

Quality Bass (nice sub to mid mix)
Big Stage
Imaging/detail retreval

Must be mmcx as i will use it 99% bluetooth

Is there something similar to Mee Pinnacle P1?

Is lz-4 huge upgrade from senfers

If it helps past favorite were
Asg2.5
Aurisonic rockets
Za tenores
Jvc fx850
Trinity atlas (gold filters)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 8, 2017)

minion1990 said:


> @Nymphonomaniac - i meant that the model from your aliexpress link really looked quite familiar to the Mee M6 pro


Yeah, I don't know how the Mee sound tough.
And I finally fall on this after:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...05.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.306.f9ngmt
So it look like this housing is on the DIY market now. Kinera use it too for their dual hybrid.
What I know, it's the Hifi Union A8 sound quite good, but not exceptional, still, when I use a silver plated cable with them it help details to pop up and I tell myself: okay, finally, I will give a chance to this one.
....To be continued.

I look at Aliexpress ultra cheap best value IEM way too often , it became somewhat an obsession cause of some incredible deal and interesting creations....but I can't buy everything, especially in sub 20$ where my personal collection is just TOO MUCH.

Anyway, what the heck about THIS:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dou...23.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.287.bMjwmx

and this that perhaps I will try:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...12.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.302.bMjwmx

and:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...15.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.295.bMjwmx

and this Audiobudget favorite too:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dou...78.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.284.bMjwmx

and hum, look like FAAEL became ''big'' and now have new products, more than intriguing!:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...41.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.270.bMjwmx


Sorry if I throw too much links or stuffs, can be usefull for some secret deals diving to find dual drivers of good quality (?) for 6$ or 5star reviewed WRZ X7 by Audiobudget for 11$. I just can't understand this chinese IEM madness


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mikaveli06 said:


> New to this scene, recently got **** 4-1.  What else should i consider.  I enjoy
> 
> Quality Bass (nice sub to mid mix)
> Big Stage
> ...



Did you try **** UEs Hybrid? Not sure about the sub bass tough, for the rest of what ''you enjoy'' it's quite good. Personally I prefer them to the 4in1. ***** XBA 6in1* look very nice too, but I did not try them.


----------



## VinceHill24

Nymphonomaniac said:


> On another note, i'm curious about 2 iem and was wondering if anybody heard them or read any review:
> 
> The *Musicmaker TS1* at 15$
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...07.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.296.xNrGc6
> ...



Had the BLON S1 quite some time ago. Have not been listening to it lately, they're just average but i can imagine getting this for sports as they're super comfortable to wear.. at least for me it is. Here's my impression some time back.



VinceHill24 said:


> Got this IEM earlier today. Nobody seems to discuss of care about them maybe because they look like cheap plastic but i have to say this is by far the most comfortable IEM with the best fit that i've owned.
> 
> They look cool to me in terms of design with very lightweight shells, i almost don't feel like i'm wearing anything in my ears and they got the memory wire part just so right that none other around ear fit IEMs were able to provide. The memory wire is just soft and flexible which sits comfortably around my ears and the cable is soft as well with very lightweight. Probably they design it in a way to make it ideal for sports and IMO they made it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidal

I've ordered the TS1s for review


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

VinceHill24 said:


> Had the BLON S1 quite some time ago. Have not been listening to it lately, they're just average but i can imagine getting this for sports as they're super comfortable to wear.. at least for me it is. Here's my impression some time back.



NICE & Very usefull well detailed impression sharing, thanks a bunch mate!
How do they compare to **** UEs and KZ ZST if I may ask?

The fact that they ''kick ass'' of DZAT DT05 is really good for 15$.

Lack of midrange isn't nice but quite typical for V shaped bassy iem. And if the sub bass is well rendered it can be very interesting for electronic cause of brigh highs....well well. Will put it on my waiting list and see. They look fun sounding & fun looking!


----------



## Shinry

Nymphonomaniac said:


> and this that perhaps I will try:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...12.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.302.bMjwmx


Those are being sold as Vots DQ100. I did want to try the purple ones but Gearbest only has them in black.
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448924.html


----------



## Audiotistic

Per this thread, I think I'm going to order some VE Monks +.  I just got my im70's and I wanted to try out some good (cheap) BA iems, any recommendations?


----------



## toddy0191

minion1990 said:


> i could get the winintone for 16 bucks https://smile.amazon.de/winintone-rg-eb601-echtem-Ebenholz-Geräuschreduzierende-Kopfhörer/dp/B00TNY5VM6/ref=sr_1_2?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1494172775&sr=1-2&keywords=winintone
> 
> Lol, your Alielink really looks quite familiar..



Don't bother with m6 pros. Mine have been gathering dust since discovering Chi Fi.  The winnintones are better IMO, come with three tuning nozzles and are a fraction of the cost. 

The m6 are too bright for me making them quite fatiguing.  I would buy yourself a pair of KZ ATE or ATR for about $4 of Gearbest as well or maybe some monk+ ear buds which have a good soundstage.


----------



## Vidal

One earphone that doesn't get as much love as it should - LZ Z03A just had a quick blast and they instantly put a smile on my face.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> One earphone that doesn't get as much love as it should - LZ Z03A just had a quick blast and they instantly put a smile on my face.



Well....I don't know if they sound similar to LZ-02A wich were good too....but another time, gearbest sell the LZ-03A at an absurd 10$ (!) price...might try them and the Vots DQ....



Shinry said:


> Those are being sold as Vots DQ100. I did want to try the purple ones but Gearbest only has them in black.
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_448924.html


Yeah, purple are more psychadelic to look at...hum, if anybody try them I will like to know how they compare to other sub-30$ dual drivers...anyway, will make an order of some ''experimental'' buy in no long, search for the more obscure and promising stuffs...hybrid interest me more...never try a one driver Hybrid like the Kinera offer, i'm afraid that it sound very thin tough.


----------



## mikaveli06

Ill try these ue, just picked up tenmak pro in classifieds

Thx


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mikaveli06 said:


> Ill try these ue, just picked up tenmak pro in classifieds
> 
> Thx


Good choice! I would have suggest the Tennmak pro if I did not have suggested them like 100 times already! Still use them alot as my more comfortable and always enjoyable buddy Bass and soundstage are there for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## fishinthesea

I got the urbanfuns and um7s. Um7 is really nice and lightweight, but I can't get a good fit with the urbanfun. It's kinda bulky and tends to fall out of my ear. Any recommendations for replacement tips? Prefer rubber over foam.


----------



## hoerlurar

fishinthesea said:


> I got the urbanfuns and um7s. Um7 is really nice and lightweight, but I can't get a good fit with the urbanfun. It's kinda bulky and tends to fall out of my ear. Any recommendations for replacement tips? Prefer rubber over foam.



I like mine with KZ whirlwinds.
probably available from aliexpress/ebay as well as https://www.banggood.com/KZ-3-X-Pai...l-Earmuffs-Earplug-For-Earphone-p-992786.html


----------



## fishinthesea

hoerlurar said:


> I like mine with KZ whirlwinds.
> probably available from aliexpress/ebay as well as https://www.banggood.com/KZ-3-X-Pai...l-Earmuffs-Earplug-For-Earphone-p-992786.html



just ordered them. Cheers!


----------



## SuperLuigi

Vidal said:


> One earphone that doesn't get as much love as it should - LZ Z03A just had a quick blast and they instantly put a smile on my face.



Couldn't agree more.  My pair broke recently and I"m deciding on what to replace them with and I'm really thinking about just ordering them again.


----------



## dale147

I would like to ask an off topic question. How does the sennheiser ie80 compare to those chinese iem's under 50 dollars? I've recently found an ie80 in an estimated price of 40 dollars from 150 dollars. I think it's a steal. Any ideas if they're good?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 11, 2017)

Oh what NOW!?

*KZ ZS5 2DD 2BA Hybrid earphones* are already out and are sell at an ultimately cheap price for a FOUR drivers iem!!!
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32809493621.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.PbNcdB

Kind of too excited about this! Did not see this coming! 4 drivers....and detachable cable...quite promising and beautifull look too....I think I MUSt try these.

Yeah...I must.

Oh, and Headfier can have 10$ rebate if they write to the seller they are from headfi!! He offer me this when I ask to him how it sound (perfect, balanced, detailed sound and punchy bass he say)...Yep, even more absurd price.


----------



## Audiotistic

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh what NOW!?
> 
> *KZ ZS5 2DD 2BA Hybrid earphones* are already out and are sell at an ultimately cheap price for a FOUR drivers iem!!!
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/2017...09.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.267.SIW4KL
> ...



Terrible timing that I read this.  I just opened up my new KZ ATE's this morning....
Looks like I'm gonna have to pick these up.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Audiotistic said:


> Terrible timing that I read this.  I just opened up my new KZ ATE's this morning....
> Looks like I'm gonna have to pick these up.


 Yeah, it's not like the ATE kill you wallet, even for a small one, think there still pace for this ZS5. I'll take the plunge too, no doubt about it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I choose to finally buy the ***** XBA 6in1* and question DD-Audio about their type of soundsignature, suppose to have extra wide and clear soundstage, micro details-sparkling highs, deep bass and sub bass and fowards, perhaps bright mids. I will compare them to my PMV A01 MK2. Hope they are not too bright, PMV still
Take a look:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32795496027.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.HSRNL4

Anybody heard this ****??? 
I don't think **** have ever made a mistake, all there IEM can please to somebody for good reason.

And, YES, press enter for the* KZ ZS5* too, will review them too if they arrive fast enough, pretty sure people will talk about them alot in the futur....cause there on ALI now!!

Enough money spending for today. Quite excited here, but I have a month to wait so....


----------



## Audiotistic

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, it's not like the ATE kill you wallet, even for a small one, think there still pace for this ZS5. I'll take the plunge too, no doubt about it.



Nope not at all, in fact I bought the ATE's along with some VE Monk Plus's.


----------



## minion1990

Sooooo. I ordered the winintones from amazon for 16€ - then saw that there is a sale going on at gearbest and also bought a kz ate for 7 bucks (and another flashlight i don't need and other useless stuff  )
I will tell you how the winintones sound compared to the ate when i get them.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Hi, is there any new developments in terms of on or over-ear Headphones between 50-100USD? Any good value ones that have a good soundstage that are somewhat neutral or flat? Thanks.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, is there any new developments in terms of on or over-ear Headphones between 50-100USD? Any good value ones that have a good soundstage that are somewhat neutral or flat? Thanks.


Oh, and has anyone got one of these? People seem to really like them in the reviews and they are very cheap. Look pretty good too. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/One...46.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.QMICcx


----------



## soundhunger

Vidal said:


> Check my profile for a link to my site - there's a full review list showing rankings
> 
> BossHiFi B3 and Ty Hi-Z G3 are my favourites at the moment



Which foam tips fit the BossHiFi B3?

I'm about to pull the trigger on these... I've currently got VSonic VSD3s and GR07 Classic... I quickly decided that I prefer the latter. Hoping to find something comparable/competitive, at a lower cost.


----------



## peskypesky

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I choose to finally buy the ***** XBA 6in1* and question DD-Audio about their type of soundsignature, suppose to have extra wide and clear soundstage, micro details-sparkling highs, deep bass and sub bass and fowards, perhaps bright mids. I will compare them to my PMV A01 MK2. Hope they are not too bright, PMV still
> Take a look:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32795496027.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.HSRNL4.




I look forward to your review, as those Senfers are on my list of possible purchases.


----------



## Vidal

soundhunger said:


> Which foam tips fit the BossHiFi B3?
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on these... I've currently got VSonic VSD3s and GR07 Classic... I quickly decided that I prefer the latter. Hoping to find something comparable/competitive, at a lower cost.



I used the larger of the two chinese comply style ones - I think they are 4.5mm


----------



## Vidal

Well the £2.75 BA earphones turned up. Not surprisingly for a single BA they lack low end but they're very detailed and very good with vocals (maybe a little more warmth required). 

I stripped off the mesh to peer into the nozzle, no obvious sign of a BA but could be mounted behind a internal divider but that could also be a dynamic micro driver. This is the earphones: -

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...hone-Earphone-Free-Shipping/32800300429.html?


----------



## hoerlurar

I ordered them as well! Haven't received mine yet though.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Isk mdh9000 or Takstar Pro 82? 
Which is best and why?
thank you


----------



## timb5881

I am curious if any of these IEMs are rebranded and sold at dolled stores, big lots or 5 below!   But how would one even remotely know what is what?


----------



## Naschy

Guys, need a recomendation. 

Looking for some good quality earbuds that have an impendance over 50. I have an LG V20 phone and you have to have a pair over this range to enable the higher quality DAC. There are workarounds but I'd just like a pair I can plug in and play. I really liked the xiaomi 4 hybrids, so something with a similar sound type. Additionally a mic and volume controls would be preferable. Additionally, it'd be great if these had the same tip size (2) as the xiaomis as I have a lot of those tips lying around. Budget would be in the ballpark of the hybrids. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Vidal (May 17, 2017)

Naschy said:


> Guys, need a recomendation.
> 
> Looking for some good quality earbuds that have an impendance over 50.
> 
> Any recommendations?



Do you mean earbuds or IEMs?

I will assume IEMs as there's lots of earbuds, like the VE Monks, with impedance higher than 50. I'm not aware of any earphone that have a slightly higher impedance in fact all the good ones seem to be 32 Ohms or lower: -

Ty HiZ G3 - 32
BossHiFi - 32
UrbanFun - 20
Seahf Awk009 - 16
Magoasi BK50 - 32

Perhaps a inline attenuator would work, it would free up your options but I'm not sure if or how that would work.....


----------



## Cya|\|

Vidal said:


> .....



Is there any change of your reviewing the bosshifi b3s? 
I wonder if they are really better than the b3.


----------



## Vidal

Cya|\| said:


> Is there any change of your reviewing the bosshifi b3s?
> I wonder if they are really better than the b3.



I assume you mean chance rather than change?

No plans to test the B3S - if I spend money on those it means not testing something else and as it's only an incremental change between the models. Put into context I can test 3 - 5 other earphones for similar money and I've only got a finite amount of funds as it's coming out of my own pocket (mainly, some sales).


----------



## CoiL

SuperLuigi said:


> Couldn't agree more.  My pair broke recently and I"m deciding on what to replace them with and I'm really thinking about just ordering them again.



I don`t like their signature, imaging and soundstage. Willing to sell them in EU but haven`t had time to make a selling thread.


----------



## CoiL

Vidal said:


> Well the £2.75 BA earphones turned up. Not surprisingly for a single BA they lack low end but they're very detailed and very good with vocals (maybe a little more warmth required).
> 
> I stripped off the mesh to peer into the nozzle, no obvious sign of a BA but could be mounted behind a internal divider but that could also be a dynamic micro driver. This is the earphones: -
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...hone-Earphone-Free-Shipping/32800300429.html?



I would just get those IEMs for those tips they come with - I have them from another IEM and they are great tips for certain IEMs due to large bore and long pipe.


----------



## Coop

Does anyone have a reccomendation for a cheap IEM with balanced cable (terminated in 2.5mm trrs). I would like to try balanced now that I have an AK70, but all I could find that's nice and cheap is the TY Hi-Z HP-32 balanced version. And for practical reasons, I prefer an IEM over a bud. Looking for something $30(-ish). 

A balanced 2.5mm trrs to MMCX cable for my Tennmak Pro would be an option too, but the Tennmak might be a bit too easy to drive for an experiment like this (when using it on my Hidizs AP60, I usually have the gain set to low and the volume between 2 and 10 depending on the album).


----------



## Cya|\|

Btw, I look forward to your review of the ZS5. They have a frequency response that's similar to the regular bosshifi b3. I wonder how different they sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

peskypesky said:


> I look forward to your review, as those Senfers are on my list of possible purchases.



As soon as I receive it I will begin to share impressions and pictures here, got quite high expactation about these new ****!!


----------



## Chineseboy555

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh what NOW!?
> 
> *KZ ZS5 2DD 2BA Hybrid earphones* are already out and are sell at an ultimately cheap price for a FOUR drivers iem!!!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32809493621.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.PbNcdB
> ...


Waiting for your review ... thank you so much for gorgeous head fi


----------



## Chineseboy555

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I choose to finally buy the ***** XBA 6in1* and question DD-Audio about their type of soundsignature, suppose to have extra wide and clear soundstage, micro details-sparkling highs, deep bass and sub bass and fowards, perhaps bright mids. I will compare them to my PMV A01 MK2. Hope they are not too bright, PMV still
> Take a look:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32795496027.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.HSRNL4
> 
> ...


Waiting for review about this ... thanks


----------



## Chineseboy555

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I choose to finally buy the ***** XBA 6in1* and question DD-Audio about their type of soundsignature, suppose to have extra wide and clear soundstage, micro details-sparkling highs, deep bass and sub bass and fowards, perhaps bright mids. I will compare them to my PMV A01 MK2. Hope they are not too bright, PMV still
> Take a look:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32795496027.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.HSRNL4
> 
> ...


My friends please recommend me for bass lover and sound also big&warm ... I'm crazy in hiphop ... I want your opinion my head fier ...


----------



## blazinblazin (May 20, 2017)

ZS5 with gold cable on my Galaxy S8 phone...

Rumble is strong.

It sounds 3D. Its gave me the feel like there's a sub-woofer in front of me.


----------



## peskypesky (May 20, 2017)

Chineseboy555 said:


> My friends please recommend me for bass lover and sound also big&warm ... I'm crazy in hiphop ... I want your opinion my head fier ...


Maybe one of these?
http://www.bassheadspeakers.com/top-10-best-bass-earbuds/


Most of them are on the expensive side...so if it were me, I'd try the 1More Triple Drivers.


----------



## Chineseboy555

peskypesky said:


> Maybe one of these?
> http://www.bassheadspeakers.com/top-10-best-bass-earbuds/
> 
> 
> Most of them are on the expensive side...so if it were me, I'd try the 1More Triple Drivers.


Thank you so much ... could I stay on track with our head topic about hidden gem from china my wonderful friends


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Chineseboy555 said:


> My friends please recommend me for bass lover and sound also big&warm ... I'm crazy in hiphop ... I want your opinion my head fier ...


Hi there, well, for bass lover Tennmak Piano and Dulcimer are quite good and warmish, listening to new Jlin album it rumble well!

For even better resolution and bassy earphone there are these wich we can find different version, I prefer construction of them over the Dodocool Hybrid wich have the same excellent drivers but are poorly glued and have cheaper cable, this one are extremely good sounding for the price, like Urbanfun for basshead:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32805670608.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.hN9COM

Rockzircon are great too but vocals are less good than with the FAAEL Wooden Hybrid....wich still are kind of best kept secret.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

blazinblazin said:


> ZS5 with gold cable on my Galaxy S8 phone...
> 
> Rumble is strong.
> 
> It sounds 3D. Its gave me the feel like there's a sub-woofer in front of me.



WHAT!!!! You have the *ZS5*!
Tell me more sound impressions please, is it very detailed? What about Instrument separation and soundstage?
What kind of soundsignature are they...bright, warm, cold, analytic????
Did they sound balanced and perform well with ALL type of music???


----------



## Chineseboy555

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi there, well, for bass lover Tennmak Piano and Dulcimer are quite good and warmish, listening to new Jlin album it rumble well!
> 
> For even better resolution and bassy earphone there are these wich we can find different version, I prefer construction of them over the Dodocool Hybrid wich have the same excellent drivers but are poorly glued and have cheaper cable, this one are extremely good sounding for the price, like Urbanfun for basshead:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32805670608.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.hN9COM
> ...


Wow ... thank you so much for your kind and best advice ... have so many pretty good earphones here ! And keep reading all 175 pages . A lot of opinions and lot of knowledge.. anyway thank you again for you and all guys here ..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oulala.

Just receive the ***** XBA 6in1* (thank for ultrafast shipping by great DD-Audio store) and even if my expectation was quite BIG, well, NOT DECEIVED at all.

Make less than 10 minutes that I listen, soundstage is quite immense and bass crave ULTRA deep, sub is there, clear and well rendered, we can say soundsignature is a V shape with mid bump, vocal aren't in first seat but with great resolution, higs are very sparkling and precious and oh so delicious, gentle and very detailed at the same time, they are not agressive sounding at all even if I use the Ibasso DX90 with them, I think they need good amping, way more than the bright and chirurgical PMV A01 MK2. For a 3 drivers iem I find them very well calibrate, feel natural sounding not cold, more analogue with a HD fonction on it hehe


Will share pictures and more impressions tomorrow, now I just want to cherrish this sacred moment.


----------



## Chineseboy555

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oulala.
> 
> Just receive the ***** XBA 6in1* (thank for ultrafast shipping by great DD-Audio store) and even if my expectation was quite BIG, well, NOT DECEIVED at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing friend . could You share about your opinion in each style of earphones.. what the best 
Deepest bass : 
Sweetest :
Widest: 
Warmest:
Biggest Sound: 
Clarity:
Balanced:
And invite all of us to share your value opinion for others ... thank you so much


----------



## Cya|\|

You mean inverse V shape?


----------



## Chineseboy555

Cya|\| said:


> You mean inverse V shape?


No my friend . Wanna told you that I already read 176 pages. .. have so many kind of style .. maybe we should vote all of this ! For each style , no conditions .. all of hidden gem in your opinion ...


----------



## Chineseboy555

Chineseboy555 said:


> No my friend . Wanna told you that I already read 176 pages. .. have so many kind of style .. maybe we should vote all of this ! For each style , no conditions .. all of hidden gem in your opinion ...


What's the best 
Deepest bass : 
Sweetest :
Widest: 
Warmest:
Biggest Sound: 
Clarity:
Balanced:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cya|\| said:


> You mean inverse V shape?


V shape with present well resolute medium frequencies, boosted bass that does not bleed in mids, extended highs that do not feel harsh, natural sounding with a little dose of steroid!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Some pics of my good friend **** Xba 6in1. XBA really like his best mate Ibasso DX90! Silver cable isn't really an upgrade, just a looker hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, i'll try to help you with this kind of description, as a french, I understand langage frontier

Deepest bass :Go deep, very deep, sub bass is discernable in some music I could not heard before, have very good texture and rumble, beefy bass, thick and authoritative, I would even dare to say BASSHEAD!!
Sweetest : They are sweet and warm sounding, with gentle vocal, mid frequencies are more bright wich permit to have a good clarity and texture to it.
Widest:Soundstage is wide but not the must wide, not airy type, more frontal, like a immense tapestry to admire with the ears.
Warmest: Yes, warm earphone, but detailed and very detailed.
Biggest Sound:Bass is the real deal with these, bass that make shine musicality of whole sound spectrum.
Clarity: Very clear but not bright and with good instruments separation that don't feel chirurgical.
Balanced: Beautifully balanced, feel natural with a little magical with the bass, feel like a perfect single dynamic driver and not that you have 3 drivers struggling to make a balanced sound.


----------



## NDrew

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, i'll try to help you with this kind of description, as a french, I understand langage frontier
> 
> Deepest bass :Go deep, very deep, sub bass is discernable in some music I could not heard before, have very good texture and rumble, beefy bass, thick and authoritative, I would even dare to say BASSHEAD!!
> Sweetest : They are sweet and warm sounding, with gentle vocal, mid frequencies are more bright wich permit to have a good clarity and texture to it.
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, I think he meant to list the best chinese iems based on the criteria mentioned, as in which modle has the deepest bass, which model have the warmest sound, etc.


----------



## Chineseboy555

NDrew said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think he meant to list the best chinese iems based on the criteria mentioned, as in which modle has the deepest bass, which model have the warmest sound, etc.


Exactly right NDrew , thank you ... and sorry if I made you confuse about topic my friend nymphonomaniac... ^^


----------



## Chineseboy555

Chineseboy555 said:


> Exactly right NDrew , thank you ... and sorry if I made you confuse about topic my friend nymphonomaniac... ^^


Want head-fier vote the best of earphones like head-fier's choice 2017


----------



## Cya|\|

How about comfort and isolation? Anyway, a comparison between these new **** 6 in 1 and the zs5 is a must


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oulala.
> 
> Just receive the ***** XBA 6in1* (thank for ultrafast shipping by great DD-Audio store) and even if my expectation was quite BIG, well, NOT DECEIVED at all.
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for the impressions. Have been interested in these since they first appeared. Want them even more now


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Chineseboy555 said:


> Exactly right NDrew , thank you ... and sorry if I made you confuse about topic my friend nymphonomaniac... ^^


Oh. Okay, sorry, i'm confuse in nature so it does not help, well, will think about this but perhaps the ***** XBA 6in1* are really the one with deepest and must beautifull bass of my whole collection, can't talk enough about the bass, wich is not a messy one, and have so much impact and natural layering of low sub and mid bass, I don't use the memory foam tips cause it was making sounding tiner the ****.

About comfort, they are incredible comfortable and can be wear with cable over ear or not, it do not affect comfort or sound and because cable do not really touch your head it do not create microphonic noise. Isolation is average, not like custom with resin shell wich isolate complextly from outside noise, but as you insert deeply this earphone it do block noise more than small iem.

They are not very big but quite...long earphone, with a strange form factor that make them very easy to fit, no struggling to get a good seal, fast and easy!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cya|\| said:


> How about comfort and isolation? Anyway, a comparison between these new **** 6 in 1 and the zs5 is a must



Yes, I was thinking about this, ZS5 is on the go too and be sure a comparaison will be done for sure


----------



## SuperMAG

how is 6in1 vs your other higher end iem's.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SuperMAG said:


> how is 6in1 vs your other higher end iem's.


 
Hum, compared to ***** 4in1*: they are more balanced and warm, have deeper bass with better resolution, and softer highs. Big upgrade I would say, as they are way more comfortable (lighter too).

Compared to* PMV A01 MK2* (3 drivers iem of about same price): Less airy but way more natural and smooth to the ears, more bassy (wich lack in the PMV), better mids but less chirurgical with microdetails, PMV are quite bright to the point of being harsh. PMV are easier to drive too.

Compared to* Xiaomi Pro (2DD+1BA drivers)*: More detailed sounding, about same soundstage, more textured and balanced sound, better bass resolution (both are bassy), less dark and more musical (highs peaks can happen with Xiaomi).

That's it for now!


----------



## SuperMAG

aha, thanks for comparassion, seems this 6in1 and zs5 are both between urbanfun and the k3. hope I don't regret buying the expensive a4 only to be topped by 1/5th price of these new iems lol.


----------



## xilon (May 26, 2017)

I bought the WRZ X6 on ali. Incredible value for 5$. Great bass response with some sub bass. The mids are clear, detailed and precise. The Highs are not the best I've ever heard but for that price you can't get everything. Built quality is good for a iem in this price range, they are well designed, they fit perfectly in my ears with good isolation, and although these are sport iem you can also wear them like normal iem. The cable is also of good quality but don't get straight that easily, they have memory effect. They also have a remote with volume control. Very practical. Does anyone own this WRZ X6? What is your opinion? IMHO it is a true bang for your buck!


----------



## WilliamCruz

is the **** 6in1 a bassy earphone? i thini in terms of design and comfort its way bettrr than kz5


----------



## Vidal

xilon said:


> I bought the WRZ X6 on ali. Incredible value for 5$. Great bass response with some sub bass. The mids are clear, detailed and precise. The Highs are not the best I've ever heard but for that price you can't get everything. Built quality is good for a iem in this price range, they are well designed, they fit perfectly in my ears with good isolation, and although these are sport iem you can also wear them like normal iem. The cable is also of good quality but don't get straight that easily, they have memory effect. They also have a remote with volume control. Very practical. Does anyone own this WRZ X6? What is your opinion? IMHO it is a true bang for your buck!



I thought they were pretty crap if I'm honest, even at that low price there are better options.


----------



## hanamichi

Is havi b3 pro still best Thing to buy between 50-60$?Wanna hear natural sound and I have Xduoo x2


----------



## Chineseboy555

Between QKZ DM300 VS MEMT X5 
Which one better friends?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

aaabbbcccdddaaa said:


> is the **** 6in1 a bassy earphone? i thini in terms of design and comfort its way bettrr than kz5


Yeah,they are bassy, they have the boomy too, not a out of control one, like, you got the kick and the sub bass well presented and layered. And I just discover yesterday that the better tip to use is the foam one, really clear the sound, open up soundstage and instrument separation, that or the burnin begin to improve a already very good sound. I'm still really impress by the XDA 6in1!! Use them with Xduoo X3 right now, good sinergy! I don't wear it over ear and they are very comfortable, don't know about ZS5 but form factor is very different, custom looking iem can be a plus (**** UE) or a drawback (KZ ZS3 that do not fit well for my ears).


----------



## Chineseboy555

all my friends ... do you know EINSEAR T2 earphones? ... it's good? And how about sound signature of EINSEAR T2 ? ...


----------



## xilon

Vidal said:


> I thought they were pretty crap if I'm honest, even at that low price there are better options.



Crap? Sure your ears expect a lot from something that costs 5$. However which are those better options for the same price?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Chineseboy555 said:


> Between QKZ DM300 VS MEMT X5
> Which one better friends?


Personally i did not like the QKZ I try, and the MEMT X5 got extremely good review from Audiobudget,wich is surely a good bet (I trust this guy).
Perhaps I will try them someday, as they look very small....but I already have the super Musicmaker TW1 for sleep and really love them.

https://www.audiobudget.com/product/MEMT/X5


----------



## Vidal

xilon said:


> Crap? Sure your ears expect a lot from something that costs 5$. However which are those better options for the same price?



That's because I've tested earphones that are better at that price, top of my head all these are better and similar in price, some less: -

KZ ED2
KZ EDSE
Kubite T-001M
JBMMJ 8500
KZ HDS3
BYZ K62
KZ ATR
Fonge T01
UiiSii HM7


----------



## Chineseboy555

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Personally i did not like the QKZ I try, and the MEMT X5 got extremely good review from Audiobudget,wich is surely a good bet (I trust this guy).
> Perhaps I will try them someday, as they look very small....but I already have the super Musicmaker TW1 for sleep and really love them.
> 
> https://www.audiobudget.com/product/MEMT/X5


Thank you so much friend ... and do you know EINSEAR T2?


----------



## Chineseboy555

Vidal said:


> That's because I've tested earphones that are better at that price, top of my head all these are better and similar in price, some less: -
> 
> KZ ED2
> KZ EDSE
> ...


Do you know EINSEAR T2 ???


----------



## chickenmoon

Got a couple of pairs of Winintone RG-EB601 from Amazon this morning, good stuff!


----------



## xilon

Vidal said:


> That's because I've tested earphones that are better at that price, top of my head all these are better and similar in price, some less: -
> 
> KZ ED2
> KZ EDSE
> ...



Thanks!  very kind


----------



## Vidal

Chineseboy555 said:


> Do you know EINSEAR T2 ???



Yes, reviewed it a while ago and rated it highly. Check out my site - see link in my signature. There's both mine and Loomis's thoughts on them


----------



## Chineseboy555

Vidal said:


> Yes, reviewed it a while ago and rated it highly. Check out my site - see link in my signature. There's both mine and Loomis's thoughts on them


Thanks a lot ... ^^


----------



## aleksanderp

Vidal, so if I am interested in something even smaller than ZST, overear, with less treble, it would be BD005? Are there other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Vidal

aleksanderp said:


> Vidal, so if I am interested in something even smaller than ZST, overear, with less treble, it would be BD005? Are there other suggestions? Thanks



The BD005 are a good choice but there's also the Toneking TS1 (just testing at the moment) and maybe the Tennmak Pro. I don't like the the Pro as it has too much mid bass for me.

Not 100% sure about the TS1's treble as it depends on which bit of treble you want less of.


----------



## aleksanderp

Hi Vidal, Thanks for your reply. ZST actually has a very good fit for me, except for the peak at 9k-10k. I don't like mid-bass either, so Tennmak is out for me. Now that I look closer, it seems like **** UES would have similar fit, would you say it has less treble than ZST? Are there any build problem with UES or **** and its mmcx connection? Thanks.


----------



## hoerlurar

aleksanderp said:


> Hi Vidal, Thanks for your reply. ZST actually has a very good fit for me, except for the peak at 9k-10k. I don't like mid-bass either, so Tennmak is out for me. Now that I look closer, it seems like **** UES would have similar fit, would you say it has less treble than ZST? Are there any build problem with UES or **** and its mmcx connection? Thanks.



There was someone posting a mod of the zst, where he put some foam in the BA to dampen the treble i think. Not sure who posted the mod where, and i haven't tried it myself yet, but might be worth trying?


----------



## Vidal

I've seen problems with the **** MMCX on 4in1s but never sold enough UES to say whether they have the same issue, my own pair have been fine though. With the 4in1 it's the glue that's suspect (very, very occasionally) 

The UES has less treble but has a larger size than ZST. I find the UES can move when I flex my jaw as they're that little bit larger. The BD005 are probably a better option


----------



## DBaldock9

aleksanderp said:


> Vidal, so if I am interested in something even smaller than ZST, overear, with less treble, it would be BD005? Are there other suggestions? Thanks



The DZAT DF-10 has a pretty small, wooden housing - but it has a tethered cable (w/Mic).


----------



## aleksanderp

@hoerlurar, I don't think I am handy enough to try the mod though 
@DBaldock9, thank you for the suggestion, I generally don't have much luck with straight-in, I have tried Einsear t2 and Urbanfun, both are not too comfortable for me.
@Vidal, My fit problem is usually the earphone pressing against my tragus and antitragus. I have the ATR which is smaller than ZST, but it has a cube shape which is causing me discomfort after a while. It seems that the UES has a triangular shape similar to the ZST, while the BD005 looks bulkier in that area (though smaller size overall), so I thought UES might be a better fit?


----------



## Vidal

@Vidal, My fit problem is usually the earphone pressing against my tragus and antitragus. I have the ATR which is smaller than ZST, but it has a cube shape which is causing me discomfort after a while. It seems that the UES has a triangular shape similar to the ZST, while the BD005 looks bulkier in that area (though smaller size overall), so I thought UES might be a better fit?[/QUOTE]

The UES is more angular into the bottom corner but it's also longer, not easy to judge if it'll be better as the angle on the nozzle is shallower as well. I've been looking for my BD005s but can't find them to compare


----------



## Cya|\|

@Vidal any chance of your reviewing the **** 6in1?
The ones by nicehck cost much less: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...lgo_pvid=ef997a32-433a-4615-8eba-3863dcbf6e73


----------



## Vidal

Cya|\| said:


> @Vidal any chance of your reviewing the **** 6in1?



Already maxed out my allocated funds to the TK TS1, KZ ZS5, UiiSii Hi-805, another Mixcder, GGMM Alauda and a few other Fonge/QKZ earphones. I wouldn't buy from NiceHCK again either


----------



## chinmie

i also asked this in the KZ forum, forgive me for asking it here too: 
How is the sub bass and soundstage compared between ZS3, Urbanfun Hifi, Einsear T2, and the ZST?
i am interested in iem with deep sub bass extension, but not too much of mid bass thump, because they tend to tire my ears faster.. also large soundstage is a big plus. for reference, I already have the ZS3 and ATR


----------



## Slater

Anyone know anything about the JBMMJ MJ9013?

I searched and found absolutely no reviews or comments anywhere.

I'm seeing conflicting information on the specs. Some sellers list a 13mm driver, 32ohm, freq response 6-23500Hz. Then others list a 6mm driver, 16ohm, generic 20Hz-20kHz freq response.

There's also 2 styles of photos (actual not renderings) - some show it as open design by the nozzle (an interesting design), and others show it as sealed in that same area. Also 2 different strain reliefs, and the letter "J" in "JBM" looks different as well. I'm not sure if they revised the design or if some of these are fakes.



Anyone own this and can provide some input as to sound, specs, or which photo is accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## Vidal

A bit of an update on the sub $4 BA earphone, Doano D21 - I did some testing to try to work out at which point the bass fell off at, it's roughly about the 100Hz mark but it does taper off before this. I found that creating a peak at 100Hz in the HF Player helped fill out the bass frequencies.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone know anything about the JBMMJ MJ9013?
> 
> I searched and found absolutely no reviews or comments anywhere.
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't think *JBMMJ* is a brand that worth loosing time with....perhaps if you search ultra cheap earphone Fongo is the way to go, anyway, I just order these for an absurd 3$. Thanks for the little review of Vidal site that convince me after I spot it on Ali for their good look at cheap price. This type of pseudo-custom housing can promise big soundstage and isolation as I conclude with about 10 earphone I have using this type of construction. Anyway, I just throw 3 boxes at a store I don't know nothing about, will see if I get something! I plan to use this when it dangerously rain so if it broke it just cost 3$.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mor...32801288415.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.U5xrky


I spot these too, an incredible value with a sound similar to Tennmak pro but a little warmer, bought it for my mother (yeah, I try to ''chinesaudiophilise'' her too hehe) and try them a little, was impress and I paid 20$ for them:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...49.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.347.RTWdVj

Other intriguing earphones I spot at less than 12$ (don't know Ali sellers trustability...):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...05.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.372.RTWdVj

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sal...94.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.354.RTWdVj

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KY-...55.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.404.RTWdVj

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...lgo_pvid=288ac21e-b78b-4226-a429-0d92f0116e13


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> A bit of an update on the sub $4 BA earphone, Doano D21 - I did some testing to try to work out at which point the bass fell off at, it's roughly about the 100Hz mark but it does taper off before this. I found that creating a peak at 100Hz in the HF Player helped fill out the bass frequencies.



I'm very very curious about these little *Doano*...but, can we be certain that it's a BA inside it? If you check trough the end of nozzle I think you should see something that give a clue, no?

I confirm the Dodocool Hybrid was real hybrid by seing the BA driver trough the earphone mesh cause I paranoid about fake dual drivers on Ali since I got screw one time.

Can you say how they sound compare to Joyroom E107??
Formfactor is about the same...look a good bet for sleep time.
And do we get....magical clarity??? Real BA clarity? Since I order the Fonge perhaps I will order this one too...sooooooooooo cheap and small!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidal (May 31, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm very very curious about these little *Doano*...but, can we be certain that it's a BA inside it? If you check trough the end of nozzle I think you should see something that give a clue, no?
> 
> I confirm the Dodocool Hybrid was real hybrid by seing the BA driver trough the earphone mesh cause I paranoid about fake dual drivers on Ali since I got screw one time.
> 
> ...



Took the mesh off but there is no way of confirming whether it's a BA, whatever driver it has is hidden behind a divider. I'm pretty sure it is a BA though from the clarity on offer.


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Personally, I don't think *JBMMJ* is a brand that worth loosing time with....perhaps if you search ultra cheap earphone Fongo is the way to go, anyway, I just order these for an absurd 3$. Thanks for the little review of Vidal site that convince me after I spot it on Ali for their good look at cheap price. This type of pseudo-custom housing can promise big soundstage and isolation as I conclude with about 10 earphone I have using this type of construction. Anyway, I just throw 3 boxes at a store I don't know nothing about, will see if I get something! I plan to use this when it dangerously rain so if it broke it just cost 3$.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mor...32801288415.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.U5xrky
> 
> 
> ...



The Tenmmak Pro is already pretty warm, don't think one would want to get warmer than that IMHO


----------



## chinmie

which is better between the einsear T2 and Urbanfun Hifi hybrid? i can get them in my local store for around USD 14 (einsear) and USD 20 (urbanfun).. which one i a better buy? does their sound overlap in characteristics?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> The Tenmmak Pro is already pretty warm, don't think one would want to get warmer than that IMHO



Yeah, kind of true, 
need to listen them back and make proper comparaison, cause I don't think they sound too warm, just different and both warm with big soundstage...will talk back about them when I will have both Pro and Irock A8 in hands.


----------



## hoerlurar

chinmie said:


> which is better between the einsear T2 and Urbanfun Hifi hybrid? i can get them in my local store for around USD 14 (einsear) and USD 20 (urbanfun).. which one i a better buy? does their sound overlap in characteristics?



I would say that the urbanfun is the better choice


----------



## hoerlurar

Double post...


----------



## Slater (Jun 1, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, kind of true,
> need to listen them back and make proper comparaison, cause I don't think they sound too warm, just different and both warm with big soundstage...will talk back about them when I will have both Pro and Irock A8 in hands.



Be prepared for disappointment with the iRock A8. It looks good (I got the clear), but that's about it. The build quality and retail packaging are nice. But it's all wasted on below-average, tin-cannish sound.

Renderings show a crossover, but there is not one in the actual product. It's actually the only reason I even ordered it.


----------



## Slater

hoerlurar said:


> I would say that the urbanfun is the better choice



+1


----------



## Vidal (Jun 2, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Be prepared for disappointment with the iRock A8. It looks good (I got the clear), but that's about it. The build quality and retail packaging are nice. But it's all wasted on below-average, tin-cannish sound.
> 
> Renderings show a crossover, but there is not one in the actual product. It's actually the only reason I even ordered it.



I agree with this they've been around for a long time I bought some before I discovered these Chi Fi threads. Wasn't impressed and sent them back, I recall them being dark and odd sounding.



slaterlovesspam said:


> +1



Very little to choose between the T2 and Urbanfun, both are excellent. The T2 has better soundstage whilst the Urbanfun has a little more detail in the top end.


----------



## chinmie

Vidal said:


> Very little to choose between the T2 and Urbanfun, both are excellent. The T2 has better soundstage whilst the Urbanfun has a little more detail in the top end.



thank you for clarifying. if they do sound rather similar, i think i would choose the T2 for the slightly cheaper price and better looks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Be prepared for disappointment with the iRock A8. It looks good (I got the clear), but that's about it. The build quality and retail packaging are nice. But it's all wasted on below-average, tin-cannish sound.
> 
> Renderings show a crossover, but there is not one in the actual product. It's actually the only reason I even ordered it.



Okay....hum, I listen to them just to see if it work before giving it to the mother...perhaps I am too enthusiast about construction and Tennmak Pro look, as said, will confirm a real ''objective'' impression once I have them back, anyway, it isn't in the best-off list and will not be. Too bad, what a waste of good material!

Can say the same ''chinese drama'' happen with Dodocool Hybrid, but I think it still worth a try if you have super glue with you FAAEL got a version that could be better, anybody try these dual hybrid?

And, anyway, there lot of better earphone than Union A8 (it was more abut supreme comfort here), URBANFUN still is the BIG winner of sub-20$ game, no doubt about it, I use it with 2 other iem (PMV, Xiaomi Pro) for comparaison in review I begin to write about **** XBA 6in1 and they really impress me for their out-of-this-world clarity in a non agressive way....if T2 are that good to and with a bigger soundstage I must try them too!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 3, 2017)

Vidal said:


> A bit of an update on the sub $4 BA earphone, Doano D21 - I did some testing to try to work out at which point the bass fell off at, it's roughly about the 100Hz mark but it does taper off before this. I found that creating a peak at 100Hz in the HF Player helped fill out the bass frequencies.



Cause i'm kind of obsess to know if it's really a BA iem I make more research and find that it is widely name KDK-202 on ALI. From what I read it's a 6mm mini dynamic drivers...not sure about the rest because lot of seller have different ''product attributes'' specs...








https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...03082934&SearchText=KDK-202&blanktest=0&tc=af

(link to KDK-202 Ali search....)

I think somebody will have to buy a pair and BREAK IT UP to see what's really hide inside!


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Cause i'm kind of obsess to know if it's really a BA iem I make more research and find that it is widely name KDK-202 on ALI. From what I read it's a 6mm mini dynamic drivers...not sure about the rest because lot of seller have different ''product attributes'' specs...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...03082934&SearchText=KDK-202&blanktest=0&tc=af
> 
> ...



I've been listening to these quite a lot today, I think them being a 6mm driver would make more sense. There is bass but it needs an EQ bump, that fall off at 100 Hz would tie in with some other microdriver earphones I've listened to, I've just ordered some more as I'm that impressed.

I will try to break up my current pair once I've received the new ones. Not doing it yet as I'm enjoying them


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> I've been listening to these quite a lot today, I think them being a 6mm driver would make more sense. There is bass but it needs an EQ bump, that fall off at 100 Hz would tie in with some other microdriver earphones I've listened to, I've just ordered some more as I'm that impressed.
> 
> I will try to break up my current pair once I've received the new ones. Not doing it yet as I'm enjoying them



Break-it-up.


----------



## Chineseboy555




----------



## Chineseboy555




----------



## Chineseboy555

Shares my audiophile playlist for us to test your stuff ^^


----------



## chinmie

just acquired einsear T2. great sub bass, soundstage, and clarity, although out of the box the highs are a little bit shrill. putting it in burn in mode for a while to see if it tames down a bit. but overall, coming from earbuds, i really like the sound


----------



## Vidal

Anyone else tried the UiiSii Hi-805? Ticks a lot of boxes, iOS/Android three button remote, good build quality etc. sounds good OTB. Currently £7.99 from Amazon UK.


----------



## xilon

Hi guys.
I've only had single dynamic iem, now I just want to try the hybrids. From what I read around the best cheap hybrid 1+1 should be the Urbanfun hifi?  they should be more balanced than **** 4in1. 
And the best 2ba+1dd should be the new Senfe xba 6in1?  Better than DT2 and Swing ec1?  Please can someone confirm? Thanks a lot.

Now KZ also released a 2+2 ZS5 for less than 30 $. insane price! Should be better than **** 6in1?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

xilon said:


> Hi guys.
> I've only had single dynamic iem, now I just want to try the hybrids. From what I read around the best cheap hybrid 1+1 should be the Urbanfun hifi?  they should be more balanced than **** 4in1.
> And the best 2ba+1dd should be the new Senfe xba 6in1?  Better than DT2 and Swing ec1?  Please can someone confirm? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Now KZ also released a 2+2 ZS5 for less than 30 $. insane price! Should be better than **** 6in1?



I think if you want to try Hybrid, Urbanfun is the better way to begin, I prefer them to the 4in1, but if you are into bass perhaps the 6in1 is a good choice too, still, Urbanfun have bass, just no sub rumble. Urbanfun feel clearer than the 6in1 wich have lot of decay in bass region, like the low toms feel more real and enveloppe the soundstage so it's less black background than Urbanfun where the highs can sometime (but rarely) shrill. Urbanfun: Brighter and cleaner, more air between instruments. 6in1: bassier and warmer wtih a little larger soundstage and more fowards mids.

The Xiaomi Pro (2DD+1BA) aren't bad either, but it's the darker of the bunch.

Did not try ZS5 and really want more impressions about it....should receive my pair one day I guess but with Ali it can take 2 months so somebody will share impressions before I hope!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Need to get some EM-I CI880 love in here. 

 

Have any of you tried these? They're my favorite of the hybrids I've tried so far (except for FLC 8S).

Very even sounding. Slightly warm, leaning towards the thin side. Excellent clarity and detail retrieval. Treble extends well without the harshness and sibilance of a lot of hybrids in the price range. Mids are surprisingly natural and prominent. Bass is quite polite. Decent punch, but it could use a bit more extension for my preferences. Average soundstage with nice imaging and separation. Overall a very smooth and easy to listen to hybrid that doesn't sacrifice on detail.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Need to get some EM-I CI880 love in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH. How did they compare to Urbanfun and Xiaomi Pro? I Spotted these and put it  in my ''perhaps list'' of Aliexpress....the open back design is beautifull and Ali consumer feedback are quite enthusiast. Will perhaps give them some lovin' 


Hum....so, the one I looked are 24$ and do not have same name (but are quite the same I think!) other are 50$...
50$:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...id=68aa2455-edd7-431f-b8bf-1328a9140792&tpp=1
24$:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top...42.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.426.vsOwnW

Do you think it's too risky to try the 24$ one????


----------



## B9Scrambler

Only heard the Urbanfun's once and very briefly, but I liked them a lot. Don't recall enough about how they sound to compare. Haven't had the chance to check out the Pro. I prefer the CI880s to the Audbos DB-01 and K3, 1More C1002, and Huawai AM175.

I picked mine up directly from EM-I's AliExpress store when they went on sale for 23 CAD. Apparently the housing is fairly common. The 24 USD onces you link have a different freq response; 5-20kHz versus 20-20kHz with the EM-I.

While Ali consumer feedback is almost always positive, it's warranted with this one. It's a surprisingly mature and refined budget hybrid. Love em.


----------



## xilon

Thanks Nymphonomaniac. I think will order the Urbanfun. It's only 16-17 $. I like iem with strong bass but I've already the Baseus el01 and Rock zircon (which have punchy bass) so I want something different and Urbanfun seems excellent. 

Also that CI880 looks very interesting. According to B9scrambler they also sound very good. Nice design and great built. I will put it in my wishlist


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Need to get some EM-I CI880 love in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wanted to try those, because I love the design. Maybe I'll pick some up if I ever see them for a good price (maybe 11.11 sale etc).


----------



## chinmie

Nice colour synergy


----------



## skajohyros

Your impressions and comparisons.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Copy paste a headfi post  here that I find interesting about the mysterious *KZ ZS5*:

''I'm a newbie as far as Ch-Fi IEMs are concerned so you can take my thoughts with a pinch of salt but as I got the Pro HDs a couple of weeks ago and the ZS5s a couple of hours ago, I thought I'd answer your question to the best of my ability.

To my ears, the ZS5s have more forward mids, a bit more upper mids, and more detail in the mid range generally. Listening to Come Away With Me the Pro HDs sound great, very smooth, detailed, musical and refined. The main difference I hear with the ZS5s is that Norah's voice is a little more prominent and textured - you can hear the breathiness in her voice and it's therefore a more sensual listening experience (for me at least). I wouldn't say they blow the Pro HDs out of the water but they are very nice. If I had a criticism and again, please bear in mind that I don't know what I'm talking about, the ZS5s may sound a little less cohesive....the bass may be a touch flabby at times and they just sound a little slower than the Pro HDs. So to summarise, the ZS5s seem a little more detailed and spacious but perhaps a touch less cohesive.

Listening again as I type, the ZS5s are definitely a fair bit stronger in the mids and treble department than the Pro HDs to my ears, and more detailed.And perhaps the bass isn't really flabby...just a bit looser than the Pro HDs (I blocked the ports on mine to enhance the bass). I'd need to do a lot more listening to come up with a better impression but that's the best I can do at the moment. I think the best thing I can say about the ZS5s right now is that I don't want to take them out to compare them to anything else, I want to carry on enjoying them! To be honest, my 'cohesive' comments could just be down to a lack of experience. I really like these IEMs. They are lively and don't seem to be too unbalanced, to my uneducated ears. ''


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, Super Vidal done it again, he's one of the first to make a proper review of KZ ZS5!!!!!!!

Hourray:
http://www.aproear.co.uk/kz-zs5/

Respect Bro


----------



## xilon

Wow I've read on Vidal's site the KZ ZS5 review and it got the highest score ever: 9.7!! Must be really the ultimate and biggest bang for your buck.


----------



## Vidal

xilon said:


> Wow I've read on Vidal's site the KZ ZS5 review and it got the highest score ever: 9.7!! Must be really the ultimate and biggest bang for your buck.



Not really, I've got some earphones to review that cost about $4 that perform really well, they would probably have a higher cost/performance ratio. The ZS5 are relatively expensive compared to most earphones I've reviewed.


----------



## loomisjohnson

xilon said:


> Wow I've read on Vidal's site the KZ ZS5 review and it got the highest score ever: 9.7!! Must be really the ultimate and biggest bang for your buck.


coming off the very -nice-but-not-transcendant zst, that is certainly an unexpectedly high rating--i'll be curious to see if it holds up to vidal's extended listening. i'm still on a "no buy" list, but when i get back to frivolous purchasing i've zeroed in on the  zs5 (along with the **** 6in1 and the simgot).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Look like it's review day for me too hehe

Just finish the ***** XBA 6in1 *review, I want to get more serious about reviewing and learn to express sound description more adequately (the fact that i'm french is really anoying sometime!)
Anyway, my humble attempt:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/****-xba-6in1.22441/reviews#review-18701

Comparatively to HCK, DD-Audiostore was faster for shipping....for 5$ more I think it's a plus cause now I search aliexpress seller that do not take 2 months (or more!) to ship.

Really love the XBA and my only complaint is about construction (paint of the logo go off easily).


----------



## chinmie

finally give in to the impulse and purchased the Urbanfun... so far i really love the treble extension and big bass. i think i like it more than the Einsear T2, just a little though, because they do sound similar, but the overall presentation and soundstage of the Urbanfun is more of my taste. I was curious about how the ZS5 fares with both of them.. @Vidal and others who have tried them, could you give a little opinion?


----------



## ChrisNoob

Hi everyone, can anyone share what you think about the Magaosi K3 Pro, especially in terms of durability/longevity? Would like to get one but they seem to have some QC issues that I'm worried of....


----------



## xilon

Nymphonomaniac I've read your review on xba 6in1. Pretty datailed review. Nice job. Your only complain is the cheap construction?  You mention there is another version more expensive at 70 $ and all in metal? Are you sure there is a cheap plastic housing and a metal housing?


----------



## Vidal

chinmie said:


> @Vidal and others who have tried them, could you give a little opinion?



Can only compare to Urban as the T2 are with my brother, Urban has more bass emphasis and overall less treble. The ZS5 has a wider soundstage to my ears. The Urban are excellent though.

The Urbanfun (and BossHiFi B3) really don't get enough love in my opinion


----------



## Slater (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisNoob said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone share what you think about the Magaosi K3 Pro, especially in terms of durability/longevity? Would like to get one but they seem to have some QC issues that I'm worried of....



Pretty much ALL ChiFis have occasional QC issues. KZs have way more reported QC issues than Magaosi by far, and that hasn't stopped tons of people from buying KZs by the boatload (myself included).

If you buy from a reputable seller, any problems you may have will get resolved no questions asked. Also buying from a reputable/authorized seller guarantees that you not only get a *GENUINE* product (there are fakes), but also ensures that you get the *included 1 year warranty.*

I've had 1 very minor issue with my Magaosi K3 Pro, which took 5 seconds to fix. Other than that, they have been flawless, and I love them to pieces.

The few reported issues with the Magaosi K3 have either been fixed by Magaosi themselves, or are easy to fix yourself (if you don't feel like making a warranty claim).

Here's the list of known issues (ranked from most common to least common, at least amongst HF owners):

1. Weak glue on the nozzle can cause the nozzle to separate when changing filters or swapping eartips. Has only happened to 1 handful of people (and only on early stock), and was recently confirmed by Magaosi to have been resolved in manufacture.
2. Loose connection causing audio cutouts (always on left side). Has only happened to 1 handful of people. Resolved by using a different cable (Magaosi provides 2, or you can buy an aftermarket cable such as SainSmart). You can also gently pinch the tip of the cable with pliers and fix the issue (verified fix by more than 1 person).
3. The BA driver on 1 of the sides can be glued such that it's angled a few degrees off-center compared to the other side. Only reported by 2 people so far, with me being the 3rd. The solution is to use a something (toothpick, needle, etc) to gently center the affected driver. Mine was off by maybe 2mm, and was simple to correct. I noticed zero sound difference when it was off-center - I just straightened it because I am a perfectionist & it only took 3 seconds to fix. Otherwise, I wouldn't even bother.
4. The BA driver on 1 of the sides can be glued slightly lower compared to the other side (1-2 mm). Has only been reported by 1 person. There is no solution to this other than regluing the driver yourself, but I am pretty sure the user did not report any issues with sound, channel imbalance, etc.

I hope that helps put your mind at ease. I would buy them again without even batting an eye.

However, if you are still hesitant, consider the KZ ZS5 instead, which is an absolute steal for the asking price. You can buy (4) ZS5s for the cost of (1) Magaosi K3 Pro, and the Magaosi K3 Pro is definitely NOT 4xs better than the ZS5. *Vidal recently gave the ZS5 an almost perfect score out of 128 ChiFis he's tested.* Let that sink in for a second - significantly better than just shy of 130 other ChiFi IEMs. See for yourself at his site: http://www.aproear.co.uk/kz-zs5/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

xilon said:


> Nymphonomaniac I've read your review on xba 6in1. Pretty datailed review. Nice job. Your only complain is the cheap construction?  You mention there is another version more expensive at 70 $ and all in metal? Are you sure there is a cheap plastic housing and a metal housing?


Thanks for the read I don't think I write that, will read back to see cause I admit that I don't always read back and errors could occur but I think you mean when I talk about **** DT2 that is a 1BA+2DD drivers too but it have yes a metal housing that look more solid and luxurious. I did not heard it tough, but one thing sure is XBA kick ass hard of the **** 4in1-more bass, more mid, more soundstage and about same details but smoother.

There a silver Painted XBA too, I think they are the exact same, just a change in the look. And by cheap construction, it's just the painting that can go easily off, housing could be durable, time will tell, but the plastic used isn't exactly cheap. At 40-50$ it's a no brainer for me and a keeper in my collection. At 70$ IMO it was too expensive cause of the DT2+ wich is 40-50 too.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> There a silver Painted XBA too, I think they are the exact same, just a change in the look. And by cheap construction, it's just the painting that can go easily off, housing could be durable, time will tell, but the plastic used isn't exactly cheap.



I remember reading that (metal paint easily chipping off), and can see how it could be confused with the body being metal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just telling you here that  I make a (stupid) impulsive order at this (stupid) *importexpress* site and it's a big mistake cause I receive a message that they do not have the products (Emi CI880) I order and suggest I find another one(!?!).
It's now very complicate to have a refund and communication is very bad. Look like I will have to use Paypal protection or something....very frustrating so do-not-make-same-mistake.

To *AVOID:*
https://www.import-express.com/apa/index.html


----------



## ChrisNoob

slaterlovesspam said:


> Pretty much ALL ChiFis have occasional QC issues. KZs have way more reported QC issues than Magaosi by far, and that hasn't stopped tons of people from buying KZs by the boatload (myself included).
> 
> If you buy from a reputable seller, any problems you may have will get resolved no questions asked. Also buying from a reputable/authorized seller guarantees that you not only get a *GENUINE* product (there are fakes), but also ensures that you get the *included 1 year warranty.*
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply! In your opinion, how good is the ZS5? I already have VE Monk Plus, Rock Zircon and Dzat DF-10, and planning to get a big upgrade in both sound and build quality. The K3 Pro is said to have performance nearing earphones about double its price. Would the ZS5 be able to compete with it, with its lower price? My budget is already set to RM450  (about 100 USD), so would like to get the best bang for the buck. My previous target was the upcoming Fiio F5, but was convinced to get the K3 Pro instead. 

Also, do you have any experience with returning faulty products back to sellers on Taobao? I know official Aliexpress dealers have good services, just not sure about Taobao. The K3 Pro on Taobao is cheaper and the shipping to my country (Malaysia) is faster compared to aliexpress....


----------



## VinceHill24

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just telling you here that  I make a (stupid) impulsive order at this (stupid) *importexpress* site and it's a big mistake cause I receive a message that they do not have the products (Emi CI880) I order and suggest I find another one(!?!).
> It's now very complicate to have a refund and communication is very bad. Look like I will have to use Paypal protection or something....very frustrating so do-not-make-same-mistake.
> 
> To *AVOID:*
> https://www.import-express.com/apa/index.html


For the EMI CI880, i actually stumbled upon a company while browsing on Alibaba which happens to have this exact model but known instead as Estron C630. I'm not sure how much truth is there but they claimed they actually ODM this product to a lot of their clients overseas and basically all the same models you see sold by different merchants are the same thing actually. Anyway, have ordered one to find out soon. And i believe those merchants may even have a triple driver too coming as it was shown on their QQ a triple driver IEM under production.

Just thought if anyone may be curious to know.


----------



## Slater (Jun 7, 2017)

ChrisNoob said:


> Thank you for the reply! In your opinion, how good is the ZS5? I already have VE Monk Plus, Rock Zircon and Dzat DF-10, and planning to get a big upgrade in both sound and build quality. The K3 Pro is said to have performance nearing earphones about double its price. Would the ZS5 be able to compete with it, with its lower price? My budget is already set to RM450  (about 100 USD), so would like to get the best bang for the buck. My previous target was the upcoming Fiio F5, but was convinced to get the K3 Pro instead.



Sure, no problem!

I do not personally own the ZS5 (yet). With that said, it has had nothing but good reviews, and has been touted as the best sounding IEM KZ has produced to date. I love the KZ ZS3 and ZST, and the sound of the ZS5 has been compared to be right in between the 2. So I'm sure I would love the ZS5.

Again, I mention that Vidal scored the KZ ZS5 with an almost perfect score - higher than anything he has ever tested to date. And he has tested almost 130 different IEMs from many different manufacturers. He is very honest and knowledgeable, and his reviews are trustworthy.

I don't believe that he has ever heard the K3 Pro though, so you will have to find another member that can make a direct comparison between the ZS5 and the K3 Pro. I *THINK* some of the members that have heard both are @1clearhead, @SpiderNhan, @loomisjohnson, @B9Scrambler, and a few others. I could be wrong on a few members though, because I am going by memory.

The best thing to do is to ask on the Magaosi K3 thread, to see who owns both and can compare the K3 Pro and ZS5. The K3 thread is here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread.839011/




ChrisNoob said:


> Also, do you have any experience with returning faulty products back to sellers on Taobao? I know official Aliexpress dealers have good services, just not sure about Taobao. The K3 Pro on Taobao is cheaper and the shipping to my country (Malaysia) is faster compared to aliexpress....



I'm sorry, I do not have any experience with Taobao. Up until recently, US customers couldn't even purchase products from Taobao.

Be aware that there are counterfeit Magaosi K3 Pro being produced. It is strongly recommended that you buy from authorized Magaosi dealers or better yet directly from Magaosi themselves. The 1 year warranty is only honored from Magaosi. So if you buy from an unauthorized seller, there will be no warranty (and no guarantee that you will even get a genuine product).

Here is the link with information on purchasing directly from Magaosi. They DO have a Taobao store. So if it was me, I would buy it from there: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...phones-and-iems.820747/page-587#post-13474912

Finally, you may want to wait until the Magaosi K3 HD is released. It is supposed to have better sound than the K3 Pro, and some Head Fi members have already heard the K3 HD and agree that it is superior to the K3 Pro.


----------



## chinmie

i just want to share my impression about the Einsear T2 after a couple of days owning it:
- it really needs a considerable amount of time of burn in to smoothen the treble.. I'm using a few treble heavy and cymbals ridden tracks, and white noise at quite a high volume (while keeping in check that the driver can handle it without distorting). the bass and mids on the other hand are great from the start, but also becomes better after the burn in process 

-they are very revealing... i can hear recording crackles and compression on tracks that i couldn't hear with my other gear (that includes my headphone and mixing monitor speakers). i kinda like it.. might use this to check my mixes in the future

-in comparison with the Urbanfun, the Urbanfun has bigger bass and more coherent mids. tracks seems to blend together better, making it a more "fun" sounding iem than the T2 (forgive the pun). it's also warmer sounding than the T2

-the T2 is great for listening at middle to really low volume. i can still hear the details even at near quiet level. i don't like it too much at higher volume.  the urbanfun is the opposite. it is for middle to high volume where it gets great.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

chinmie said:


> i just want to share my impression about the Einsear T2 after a couple of days owning it:
> - it really needs a considerable amount of time of burn in to smoothen the treble.. I'm using a few treble heavy and cymbals ridden tracks, and white noise at quite a high volume (while keeping in check that the driver can handle it without distorting). the bass and mids on the other hand are great from the start, but also becomes better after the burn in process
> 
> -they are very revealing... i can hear recording crackles and compression on tracks that i couldn't hear with my other gear (that includes my headphone and mixing monitor speakers). i kinda like it.. might use this to check my mixes in the future
> ...



So I guess there's little to no point in getting the T2 if you already own the Urbanfun, other than collecting. Right?


----------



## chinmie

BunchOfAtoms said:


> So I guess there's little to no point in getting the T2 if you already own the Urbanfun, other than collecting. Right?



not really... based on reading the review by @loomisjohnson and @Vidal , i also think that way at first. but after trying them both, to me it's worth it to have both because of their different strengths. but if you would only get one, either one of them will not be a wrong choice


----------



## xilon (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a pair of questions for the most expert members here (Vidal, Nymphomaniac, B9scrambler and others. .).
The first question is related to the reason for that we are here in this forum: we look for the perfect earphone, but what should be the features of this "perfect earphone" if the listening is so personal? I mean someone loves bassy boomy earphones, others like clear mids and little bass, again who dislike strong treble. Etc etc. So how do you expert guys give the score to a pair of earphones? Isn't the score biased by your personal signature?


----------



## xilon

The second question is related to this thread. Most of the discussed cheap budget earphones are sub 100 $. Some of them sound absolutely amazing. My question is: do **** xba 6in1,  Kz zs5,  Urbanfun, Seahf awk009 (just to name some) really equal a above 100-200 $ earphone? If so, what do a 300-500 $ earphone has more to offer you (build quality aside)? Only some more tiny details ?


----------



## Vidal

xilon said:


> I have a pair of questions for the most expert members here (Vidal, Nymphomaniac, B9scrambler and others. .).



First I wouldn't describe myself as an expert. I've listened to a lot of earphones but not an expert reviewer, that's partly why I keep my review brief as I don't want to oversell something so I comment only on what I'm certain of. But I'm sure there will be some errors in the 128 reviews I've done, as I'm not infallible. 

I will take feedback and look at something again.

When it comes to scoring, I declare my preference and score the earphone based on my own preference. I can't assess what other's enjoyment would be, only my own, but sometimes I like an earphone that's not 100% to my preference, e.g. Boarseman K49. That's also why I say get as many opinions as you can and why I try to show the comparative scores for bass/treble etc. so that a basshead might look at my review of the Memt X5 and say, you know what that sounds like an earphone I'd like to own. I keep south of $40 with my reviews but I know some sub $40 earphones out perform far more expensive earphones. I've never listened to any IEM costing more than £150 as it's ever decreasing gains.

I used to have a collection of +£300 headphones but sold them as I enjoy the excitement of ChiFi more, the discovering of a hidden gem and trying out lots of new toys.


----------



## xilon (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks Vidal for your answer. IMO having heard and compared more than 128 (!!!!) DO Qualifies you as an expert.
My second question was arisen by the fact that this "Chi-Fi" phenomena in few years brought us many absolutely astounding good earphones at ridiculous prices. If something so good is offered at so low cost means that the manufacturing cost is cheap too. Then why do some chinese brands for example DUNU sells its DN-2002 for 350 $ when KZ sells the ZS5 for less than 30 $? Afterall they're both 2ba+2dd and the Zs5 sounds immensely good (score 9.7 on Vidal site) so the question: because DUNU DN-2002 is simply overpriced or it can actually offer something more in sound quality?  Something that a budget ZS5 cannot give you? (I am not referring to build quality or warranty, but simply sound wise aspect)


----------



## vladstef

Vidal said:


> First I wouldn't describe myself as an expert. I've listened to a lot of earphones but not an expert reviewer, that's partly why I keep my review brief as I don't want to oversell something so I comment only on what I'm certain of. But I'm sure there will be some errors in the 128 reviews I've done, as I'm not infallible.
> 
> I will take feedback and look at something again.
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic, as a new member I have to say I love the way you do reviews on your website, everything is on point.
Now, there is a thing that is really confusing and almost surreal. You've mentioned that VSonic VC1000 doesn't even compete with many times cheaper ChiFi headphones. But at the same time, Joker puts VC1000 sound at 9.2 and IE800 at 9.3....
Taking into account your scores, does this mean that KZ ZS5 is effectively better than IE800?? You might not have had much experience with IE800, but don't you think that it is a very interesting phenomena almost? Do you think that personal preference plays a much more significant role than we would like or is the market really ready to make once 1000$ flagship (still a flagship) totally obsolete?


----------



## xilon

Vlasdstaf post is closely related to mine: I don't think Vidal has ever heard a IE800 but if we assume that ZS5 really sounds on pair, if not better, than a once 1000 $ flagship IE800 then the latter's price is simply SPECULATIVE?  now I can understand that a western manufacturer like Sennheiser could sell their earphones at speculative price but a company like chinese Dunu too?  or the Dn-2002 really offerssomething that budget zs5 will never offer


----------



## xilon (Jun 8, 2017)

I believe the "Chi-Fi phenomena" will, if not already, totally flip the world of listening. Every month new hidden gems are discovered. More and more new comers enter the market competition. **** offers you a XBA 6in1 for less than 40$ (Sony's costs 6-7times) and KZ even offers a quadruple hybrid for less than 30$. This is simply absurd. Something like Zs5 would cost at least 20-30 times more if manufactured by a western company. I can now understand the excitement of Vidal o Nymphomaniac, which started this fantastic thread!


----------



## Vidal

vladstef said:


> Slightly off topic, as a new member I have to say I love the way you do reviews on your website, everything is on point.
> Now, there is a thing that is really confusing and almost surreal. You've mentioned that VSonic VC1000 doesn't even compete with many times cheaper ChiFi headphones. But at the same time, Joker puts VC1000 sound at 9.2 and IE800 at 9.3....
> Taking into account your scores, does this mean that KZ ZS5 is effectively better than IE800?? You might not have had much experience with IE800, but don't you think that it is a very interesting phenomena almost? Do you think that personal preference plays a much more significant role than we would like or is the market really ready to make once 1000$ flagship (still a flagship) totally obsolete?



Thanks for the feedback.

The VC1000 is a single BA, it maybe an anomaly.


----------



## vladstef

xilon said:


> I believe the "Chi-Fi phenomena" will, if not already, totally flip the world of listening. Every month new hidden gems are discovered. More and more new comers enter the market competition. **** offers you a XBA 6in1 for less than 40$ (Sony's costs 6-7times) and KZ even offers a quadruple hybrid for less than 30$. This is simply absurd. Something like Zs5 would cost at least 20-30 times more if manufactured by a western company. I can now understand the excitement of Vidal o Nymphomaniac, which started this fantastic thread!


I agree that it is amazing what 50$ gets you today if you take some time to educate yourself about this morphing industry, but, more drivers at these low prices potentially produces some problems. For example, I've had Xiaomi Pro HD for a few months. I strongly disliked 2DD+1BA, as one of the DDs would constantly distort in the mid range at mid-high listening volumes. It was very distracting sometimes, especially with more complex orchestral music. It was a small thing that ruined the experience overall, but objectively, they were A LOT better than my se215, and came dangerously close to what ie800 does (keep in mind that I only had a few hours of listening time with these), lacking in some areas, but not by much. So, a few small pushes in sound quality gets you quite up there, and the question is: Are **** 6in1 or KZ ZS5 it?


----------



## ChrisNoob

Hi


slaterlovesspam said:


> Sure, no problem!
> 
> I do not personally own the ZS5 (yet). With that said, it has had nothing but good reviews, and has been touted as the best sounding IEM KZ has produced to date. I love the KZ ZS3 and ZST, and the sound of the ZS5 has been compared to be right in between the 2. So I'm sure I would love the ZS5.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for replying again! I would try to post on the thread and ask then, see what they think. It's not that I don't trust Vidal's review, but just want to get more opinions first, though I am quite interested in the ZS5 when Audiobudget.com announce a pre-order discount. Maybe would get one anyhow considering how cheap it is compared to the others. 

I've done some research on the Chinese threads about the K3 HD, and found that the K3 HD might not be the one I want in terms of sound signature, as it was said that it has more sibilance than the Pro even though it is much more detailed. 

Anyway, thanks for the very informative suggestions!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

xilon said:


> The second question is related to this thread. Most of the discussed cheap budget earphones are sub 100 $. Some of them sound absolutely amazing. My question is: do **** xba 6in1,  Kz zs5,  Urbanfun, Seahf awk009 (just to name some) really equal a above 100-200 $ earphone? If so, what do a 300-500 $ earphone has more to offer you (build quality aside)? Only some more tiny details ?


Personally, I begin my search of perfect sound by going up in price, buy mostly used stuff cause i'm kind of poor, I have in the past the Shure SE420, the Ultimate ear TripleFi and Westone ES2 (600$) and other 100-150$ em, I sincerely confirm that YES sub 100$ chinese earphone can sound better but NO sub 20$ can compare to 200$ em...all of this is subjective and I can't say I find the real ultimate perfection, just that I can collect different sound signature so I will have always good sound for the very big variety of music I listen. What is very exciting is that chinese market give the possibility to have dual, tripe, quad etc drivers em at a price that just do not exist with big brand, THAT is a kind of revolution for not rich people and ZS5 look like it will create even more competition in budget kind-of-high-end earphones.

About big brand, Grado being an exception, most of them are fabricate in chinese factory since a lot of time and when Sennheiser begin this with even is 200$ headphones It is when I get curious about chinese prejudice.

All in all, it'S all about how much your ears how perverse or epicurean....and the real place that music take in your life. Somebody that just listen to rap (i listen some) do not need a collection of 10 earphones IMO.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

xilon said:


> I have a pair of questions for the most expert members here (Vidal, Nymphomaniac, B9scrambler and others. .).
> The first question is related to the reason for that we are here in this forum: we look for the perfect earphone, but what should be the features of this "perfect earphone" if the listening is so personal? I mean someone loves bassy boomy earphones, others like clear mids and little bass, again who dislike strong treble. Etc etc. So how do you expert guys give the score to a pair of earphones? Isn't the score biased by your personal signature?


Let's be audiophil-osophical a little....hum, firstly, when I judge a iem I want to know if it distort in anyway (from material vibration or frequencies response), with headphone it occur more often IMO, but if it does for iem must of time it get a big ZERO from me, after, i'm into how well balanced feel the sound in general, if it's cohesive (not balanced), even for bassy, bright or analytical, we can ear it, if it feel strange it can be an audacious soundsignature (love or hate) and if it feel Very strange it's not good must of time, it's bad job from audioengineer or plain crap, after this I want to be immerse, sometime we call this the WOW effet, wow, where into the musical moment ALOT, soundstage have alot to do with this and how it is articulate, there the (real) frequencie range too that will objectively be important for the sound to achieve ''perfection''....

so, as a pseudo expert, Ill say that all review in some way are biased, more from the fact that nobody have exactly the same hearing sensitivity, myself i'm not that treble sensitive and listen quite loud the music (good to test distortion!). EVERYBODY here are subjective, frequencies graphic aren't perhaps, but there ears are. 

But, to answer your question, what every audiophile crave is to hear musicality the better they personally can, so, I think quality like clarity, no background hiss, excellent instrument separation, wide soundstage, and great articulation and cohesivness of sound is a universal pleasure, it can be customise for every type of taste (bassy, midcentric, analytical etc).


----------



## Vidal (Jun 10, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> but NO sub 20$ can compare to 200$ em.



I kind of disagree with this statement. You can't assume that an earphone will be crap/decent just because of it's price.

Take the Seahf AWK009 as an example of what's becoming available in sub $20 bracket (it was sub $10 in US) - it's got great clarity with a big soundstage performs well above it's price.


----------



## xilon (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys. I recently bought Awei ES-Q9 from a local chinese shop for 9 $ although on aliexpress it is only3 $. However They really surprised me: very balanced sound. fantastic punchy bass that does not affect mids, highs lack brightness but are ok for me. Love this kind of signature, I prefer these over the Rock zircon and Baseus el01. They are wood earphone with a nice design. the cable is quite microphonic though. Days ago I wrote that WRZ X6 were good iem for the price (<5 $) but Vidal's opinion was that they are crappy,  now compared to these ES-Q9 I can say Vidal was totally right.  Nonetheless he is an expert and I am a newbie. I saw Vidal rated two other Awei models pretty bad on his site, score less than 6. I am curious if these Es-Q9 can satisfy him and get at least a score around 8. Anyone else opinion?


----------



## SuperMAG

videl, what are the best under 3 usd headphones you know, I need disposable but decent sounding headphones that me and my family carry out. My only rule is that they are absolutely fatigue free with warm vocals and high and decent build to last. other then that the bigger bass and clarity the better.

I already bought a couple of your highly rated fonge t01 but some of my family members don't like the over ears design and bulky build. do you recommend any other. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snip3r77

Vidal said:


> I kind of disagree with this statement. You can't assume that an earphone will be crap/decent just because of it's price.
> 
> Take the Seahf AWK009 as an example of what's becoming available in sub $20 bracket (it was sub $10 in US) - it's got great clarity with a big soundstage performs well above it's price.



Say now ZS5 is value for $ for a $30 IEM. What's the next IEM for the next price band, if you may share?


----------



## vladstef

How come that there is very little info about **** 6in1 and KZ ZS5, which are probably the best newer headphones below 40$ and some of the best value for money in the business? We still don't have a real comparison and reviews are sparse to put it lightly


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> How come that there is very little info about **** 6in1 and KZ ZS5, which are probably the best newer headphones below 40$ and some of the best value for money in the business? We still don't have a real comparison and reviews are sparse to put it lightly



ZS5 just got into the hands of most people. Takes time to get a handle on something for a full review. I'm sure you'll be seeing a ton about them very soon. 6in1? Early impressions were not good so that probably halted coverage here.


----------



## Vidal

snip3r77 said:


> Say now ZS5 is value for $ for a $30 IEM. What's the next IEM for the next price band, if you may share?



No idea I'm afraid, I never spend more than $30 now.


----------



## Vidal

SuperMAG said:


> videl, what are the best under 3 usd headphones you know, I need disposable but decent sounding headphones that me and my family carry out. My only rule is that they are absolutely fatigue free with warm vocals and high and decent build to last. other then that the bigger bass and clarity the better.
> 
> I already bought a couple of your highly rated fonge t01 but some of my family members don't like the over ears design and bulky build. do you recommend any other. Thanks in advance.



What was your verdict on the Fonge? Bearing in mind that it's so cheap.

It's asking a lot for $3, but I would have said Moreblue DM8 (not reviewed yet though). Not sure about the fit as they're a bit unusual it can be worn cable. Other than that you'd be looking at old school KZ stuff like the EDSE or a jump up in price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> I kind of disagree with this statement. You can't assume that an earphone will be crap/decent just because of it's price.
> 
> Take the Seahf AWK009 as an example of what's becoming available in sub $20 bracket (it was sub $10 in US) - it's got great clarity with a big soundstage performs well above it's price.



Yeah, I was thinking more about construction and quality of inner material in general, there so much iem even in 100-200$ pricerange that some of them surely sound bad and can be beat by let's say Somic V4 or Seahf AWK009 or Urbanfun for sure, I'm just sometime afraid we fall in megalomaniacal attempt about sub-20$ chi-fi....all of this is so subjective too, and relative to what you ear in the past and find mesmerizing. For exemple, I never find the enormous soundstage that my custom Westone ES2 have, but for the rest (details, clarity and instrument separation) they can be beat easily by sub-100$ iem chifi. 

I don't think the KZ ZS5 can have a construction that will last 10 years but I don't receive them yet so will tell once I have.


----------



## skajohyros

SuperMAG said:


> videl, what are the best under 3 usd headphones you know, I need disposable but decent sounding headphones that me and my family carry out. My only rule is that they are absolutely fatigue free with warm vocals and high and decent build to last. other then that the bigger bass and clarity the better.
> 
> I already bought a couple of your highly rated fonge t01 but some of my family members don't like the over ears design and bulky build. do you recommend any other. Thanks in advance.



UiiSii HM7 are good for less than 5$. I sure you can spare a couple of bucks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SuperMAG said:


> videl, what are the best under 3 usd headphones you know, I need disposable but decent sounding headphones that me and my family carry out. My only rule is that they are absolutely fatigue free with warm vocals and high and decent build to last. other then that the bigger bass and clarity the better.
> 
> I already bought a couple of your highly rated fonge t01 but some of my family members don't like the over ears design and bulky build. do you recommend any other. Thanks in advance.



Are you open to try earbud too? Qian earbuds are really something for vocal. There lot of incredible value in earbud market.


----------



## SuperMAG (Jun 10, 2017)

nah I myself prefer earbuds and settled for monk+ now after trying all other budgets bar vido, while my totl is lz a4 and use piston2 and monk+ for outside use. I am the only one who finds earbuds more comfy then iems in my family, and you are right, there is much more value to performance in earbuds.

HM7 is already with one of little sisters, she says its ok but though a bit bright and shouty and I feel very little up to no bass in that. and I ordered fonge yesterday so will see.

about moreblue, there are two versions, which one u mean, do they have warm and decent quality sound?

*https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...lgo_pvid=7058703d-6d22-4987-b8b8-27999447f40c*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...lgo_pvid=7058703d-6d22-4987-b8b8-27999447f40c


----------



## Vidal

SuperMAG said:


> about moreblue, there are two versions, which one u mean, do they have warm and decent quality sound?



It's this one

It's very good for such a low price and the sound is on the warm side - there's a similar model reviewed by B9 here. I'm guessing they are the same model. I'll review the DM8 early next week.


----------



## Vidal

@Nymphonomaniac remember that 'BA' earphone well I finally got the the end of what's inside - it's a 5mm micro driver earphone not a BA. They still sound great for the money.

I've gone and put my money where my mouth is and bought a few more for my store.


----------



## xilon

Hello everyone. Today I've received this cheap earbud: https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/328...-With-Mic-Earbuds-HIFI-Stereo-3-5mm-Subwoofer
For the price could be a hidden gem, I am not kidding. Sound quality is impressive with punchy but controlled bass, clear forward mids, crisp highs. Soundstage is very large.





Build quality is pretty stunning for the price. Housing are metallic, and so is the inline microphone. The cable is soft and similar to Urbanfun's. The only downside is the comfort. They are pretty large with sharp edges, and no foam tips are included. also there is no soft strain relief. For this price i suggest you to try them, they really surprised me, i didnt expect so much.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> It's this one
> 
> It's very good for such a low price and the sound is on the warm side - there's a similar model reviewed by B9 here. I'm guessing they are the same model. I'll review the DM8 early next week.



I think they are the same. The link from my original review apparently leads to the Fonge FG002 now. Probably just a number of companies buying and re-branding the same thing. Maybe Shure is getting on their case for using the E2 housing, haha.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> @Nymphonomaniac remember that 'BA' earphone well I finally got the the end of what's inside - it's a 5mm micro driver earphone not a BA. They still sound great for the money.
> 
> I've gone and put my money where my mouth is and bought a few more for my store.



BIG thanks for sacrificing a good IEM in the name of TRUTH 
Very appreciate to know what the real component is when we can, and I feel it's easy for some seller to play with consumer goodwill. Look like the driver is tinier than joyroom E107 6mm one, if it's sound good it's quite an achievment, nothing to be ashame off fro  the seller


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> BIG thanks for sacrificing a good IEM in the name of TRUTH
> Very appreciate to know what the real component is when we can, and I feel it's easy for some seller to play with consumer goodwill. Look like the driver is tinier than joyroom E107 6mm one, if it's sound good it's quite an achievment, nothing to be ashame off fro  the seller



The seller came clean after I told him I was about to pull one apart, he said he was mislead by his supplier.


----------



## darzXD

Hello! Long time lurker of Head-Fi but this will be my first post. So, my dog ate my 4-year old VSonic GR07 Classic and I am currently looking for a replacement for sub-$50. I tried backreading through all these threads, including the Chinese/Asian one, but got confused with all the various earphones being tested (and is hard to backread through 2000+ pages). I really loved GR07's sound signature of being balanced/neutral to v-shaped. Other iems I've had are the Xiaomi Pistons (seems a bit bass heavy), VSonics VSD1S, VSD3S, VSD5S (also loved this, albeit poor cable quality), Soundmagic E10, ES18, SHE3580. I also have an ATH-M50x and NAD Viso HP50, both of which I love sound-wise. With these preferences, can you help out on picking a Chi-Fi for 50$ or less, preferably with a better cable quality than the VSonics. Would be better if you could give around three recommendations since shipping to our country is not that easy. Thanking in advance for your recommendations.

TL;DR Looking for a sub-$50 Chi-Fi with similar sound signature to VSonic GR07.


----------



## Vidal

darzXD said:


> TL;DR Looking for a sub-$50 Chi-Fi with similar sound signature to VSonic GR07.



It's a while since I've heard the GR07 but I do recall them being fairly balanced. I would suggest one of these three, all well within your budget: -

KZ ZS5 - this has a removeable cable with in line remote but they are a lot larger than the GR07s. You might want to order with the optional silver cable.
Vivo XE800 - uses the same driver as GR07, cable isn't up to much - buy from Penon to be sure they're genuine
Boss HiFi B3 - very balanced and great all round performer
I hope this helps.


----------



## darzXD

Hey Vidal! Thanks for your response. Umm, one iem that caught my attention while reading through these threads is the Tennmak Crazy Cello. Do you have these? Can you give your impression on this IEM?


----------



## Vidal

darzXD said:


> Hey Vidal! Thanks for your response. Umm, one iem that caught my attention while reading through these threads is the Tennmak Crazy Cello. Do you have these? Can you give your impression on this IEM?



From memory as I had pair before I started doing reviews and sent them back to Amazon as I wasn't a fan. They're bassier than GR07 and I think the treble was a little dark for my tastes. I'm sure others may have more information about them though.


----------



## WilliamCruz (Jun 13, 2017)

darzXD said:


> Hello! Long time lurker of Head-Fi but this will be my first post. So, my dog ate my 4-year old VSonic GR07 Classic and I am currently looking for a replacement for sub-$50. I tried backreading through all these threads, including the Chinese/Asian one, but got confused with all the various earphones being tested (and is hard to backread through 2000+ pages). I really loved GR07's sound signature of being balanced/neutral to v-shaped. Other iems I've had are the Xiaomi Pistons (seems a bit bass heavy), VSonics VSD1S, VSD3S, VSD5S (also loved this, albeit poor cable quality), Soundmagic E10, ES18, SHE3580. I also have an ATH-M50x and NAD Viso HP50, both of which I love sound-wise. With these preferences, can you help out on picking a Chi-Fi for 50$ or less, preferably with a better cable quality than the VSonics. Would be better if you could give around three recommendations since shipping to our country is not that easy. Thanking in advance for your recommendations.
> 
> TL;DR Looking for a sub-$50 Chi-Fi with similar sound signature to VSonic GR07.


i have owned the gr07 since the first iteration, i currently also have some other iems including kz ate, zs3, zs5, hds3.

In that above mentioned list, zs5 sounds the most similar to gr07, but the layering, timbre and presentation isn't as good as the gr07 plus it's more uncomfortable (subjective).

gr07 is a phenomenal iem, not many can replicate it's sound signature.. i am looking forward to gr09 for an upgrade.. i skipped the gr07x because it doesn't have a fully removable cable.


----------



## Vidal

WilliamCruz said:


> In that above mentioned list, zs5 sounds the most similar to gr07, but the layering, timbre and presentation isn't as good as the gr07 plus it's more uncomfortable (subjective).
> 
> gr07 is a phenomenal iem, not many can replicate it's sound signature.. i am looking forward to gr09 for an upgrade.. i skipped the gr07x because it doesn't have a fully removable cable.



Maybe I'm missing the point from the comment about the GR07X but my GR07 didn't have a removeable cable, does yours? was there two versions?

I stopped listening to my GR07 over two years ago, gifted it to my dad when I decided other earphones I had at the time were better. It's an opinion backed up following a further listening session about 5 months ago.


----------



## darzXD

@Vidal and @WilliamCruz, since you both have the KZ ZS5, does using a different cable alters its sound? I actually don't have any experience on detachable cables so I am quite cautious, especially on the "pins" that connects the cable and the iem. Is the KZ ZS5 "pins" durable?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darzXD said:


> Hello! Long time lurker of Head-Fi but this will be my first post. So, my dog ate my 4-year old VSonic GR07 Classic and I am currently looking for a replacement for sub-$50. I tried backreading through all these threads, including the Chinese/Asian one, but got confused with all the various earphones being tested (and is hard to backread through 2000+ pages). I really loved GR07's sound signature of being balanced/neutral to v-shaped. Other iems I've had are the Xiaomi Pistons (seems a bit bass heavy), VSonics VSD1S, VSD3S, VSD5S (also loved this, albeit poor cable quality), Soundmagic E10, ES18, SHE3580. I also have an ATH-M50x and NAD Viso HP50, both of which I love sound-wise. With these preferences, can you help out on picking a Chi-Fi for 50$ or less, preferably with a better cable quality than the VSonics. Would be better if you could give around three recommendations since shipping to our country is not that easy. Thanking in advance for your recommendations.
> 
> TL;DR Looking for a sub-$50 Chi-Fi with similar sound signature to VSonic GR07.



**** XBA 6in1 can be describ as ''balanced/neutral to v-shaped'' but I don't know how GR07 mids sound, XBA are more kind of U shaped.

Tennmak Piano and Pro can be good choice too, find them both bassy but way less than dulcimer (i prefer the Pro).

And for iem that will not make you cry if your dog ate them (about 12$) but will impress by a real mid-fi sound: Superlux HD381B or F(fowards mids-vocals).

(by your iem and headphones choice I conclude you like bass too)


----------



## darzXD

Hey @Nymphonomaniac, thanks for your recommendations! Well, I do not hate bass that's for sure, but I like earphones that are able to separate instruments since I listen to a wide genre of music, from country folk to metal so I prefer "balanced/neutral" so I need not to change earphones when having listening sessions. Anyway, what is your take on the build quality of your recommendations, particularly the **** 6in1? While I consider myself careful with my listening gears, I would like durable earphones that will not break when one of my dogs suddenly decided to jump on me while I am using my laptop.


----------



## toddy0191

darzXD said:


> Hey @Nymphonomaniac, thanks for your recommendations! Well, I do not hate bass that's for sure, but I like earphones that are able to separate instruments since I listen to a wide genre of music, from country folk to metal so I prefer "balanced/neutral" so I need not to change earphones when having listening sessions. Anyway, what is your take on the build quality of your recommendations, particularly the **** 6in1? While I consider myself careful with my listening gears, I would like durable earphones that will not break when one of my dogs suddenly decided to jump on me while I am using my laptop.



The Cellos remain one of my favourite iems.  Vidal seems to like treble leaning earphones hence him finding them dark.  They're also very tip sensitive and fare better when inserted deeper in to the ear.

Reasons why I love  them:


Details
Timbre (very lifelike on the middle with vocals and stringed instruments)
Smooth treble
Sub bass / bass (nice kick and little to no bleed of bass in to the mids)
Lovely mids 
Isolation (with good a seal and deep Insertion they block the outside world out very well)
Smooth nonfatiguing presentation whilst being refined.
If you are coming from a brighter earphone you'll need a little time to acclimatise but the rewards are worth it!

Look at the reviews on AE and you'll see most people like them A LOT.


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Vidal seems to like treble leaning earphones hence him finding them dark.



Guilty as charged


----------



## Vidal

darzXD said:


> @Vidal and @WilliamCruz, since you both have the KZ ZS5, does using a different cable alters its sound? I actually don't have any experience on detachable cables so I am quite cautious, especially on the "pins" that connects the cable and the iem. Is the KZ ZS5 "pins" durable?



I found the treble a bit brighter but difference could be because I expected to find that. Pins seem solid on most KZ's I've used but I'm careful and don't listen to them that much, ZS5 being a change in that.


----------



## Audiotistic

I know I'm late to the game, but I just got my KZ ZST's today and I am really impressed by how balanced they are.  They don't have as much sub bass, especially compared to my IM70's or even the ATE's, but I definitely like this sound signature.  Now I can't wait for my ZS5's to get in.


----------



## WilliamCruz

Vidal said:


> Maybe I'm missing the point from the comment about the GR07X but my GR07 didn't have a removeable cable, does yours? was there two versions?
> 
> I stopped listening to my GR07 over two years ago, gifted it to my dad when I decided other earphones I had at the time were better. It's an opinion backed up following a further listening session about 5 months ago.



no, mine the mk2 didn't have a removable cable, but i had the first iteration and currently own the mk2 which had more silver wires, then came the gr07c and gr07 classic. Now they have the gr07 2017 edition with/without removable cable. they have released about 4 or 5 versions of GR07.

The gr07x cable is removable only after the y split, which i had no idea why.. but it seems like they fixed the soundstage height and depth plus sibilance.


----------



## WilliamCruz

darzXD said:


> @Vidal and @WilliamCruz, since you both have the KZ ZS5, does using a different cable alters its sound? I actually don't have any experience on detachable cables so I am quite cautious, especially on the "pins" that connects the cable and the iem. Is the KZ ZS5 "pins" durable?



Firstly the pins of my zs5 snaps to place, using both cable they provided had no difference in sound. But I had another cable, lune cable which made the bass thump harder, i couldn't tell any difference for the rest of spectrum.


----------



## snip3r77

toddy0191 said:


> The Cellos remain one of my favourite iems.  Vidal seems to like treble leaning earphones hence him finding them dark.  They're also very tip sensitive and fare better when inserted deeper in to the ear.
> 
> Reasons why I love  them:
> 
> ...


Do you have the ZS5 or X5 to compare?


----------



## divineatma

WilliamCruz said:


> no, mine the mk2 didn't have a removable cable, but i had the first iteration and currently own the mk2 which had more silver wires, then came the gr07c and gr07 classic. Now they have the gr07 2017 edition with/without removable cable. they have released about 4 or 5 versions of GR07.
> 
> The gr07x cable is removable only after the y split, which i had no idea why.. but it seems like they fixed the soundstage height and depth plus sibilance.



Do you know of any opinions on the 2017 version of the GR07 BE?


----------



## mehrdadb3

hello guys 
i want get 2 earphones 
1 - urbanfun 
2- 1 of this 3 (memt x5 - Einsear t2 - Seahf AWK-009)

*please compare this 3 (memt x5 - Einsear t2 - Seahf AWK-009) which one is winner*


----------



## Sylmar

toddy0191 said:


> The Cellos remain one of my favourite iems.  Vidal seems to like treble leaning earphones hence him finding them dark.  They're also very tip sensitive and fare better when inserted deeper in to the ear.
> 
> Reasons why I love  them:
> 
> ...



Are they hybrids?


----------



## vladstef

mehrdadb3 said:


> hello guys
> i want get 2 earphones
> 1 - urbanfun
> 2- 1 of this 3 (memt x5 - Einsear t2 - Seahf AWK-009)
> ...


These 3 are all similar in many aspects and all offer amazing value. X5 is bassier, AWK best at presenting soundscape, didn't hear T2 but seems to be the balance of the other 2. Neither of these is gonna kill you with some major flaw, you just get somewhat different tuning and overall, similar sound quality. If you prefer stronger bass, X5 is an obvious choice, but if these differences don't bother you as much, look at build quality and how they would fit (AWK and X5 fit perfectly as they are small and long enough - you control insertion depth).


----------



## Slater (Jun 14, 2017)

Vidal said:


> It's this one
> 
> It's very good for such a low price and the sound is on the warm side - there's a similar model reviewed by B9 here. I'm guessing they are the same model. I'll review the DM8 early next week.



FYI, I received this IEM today (MoreBlue DM8, from the seller that Vidal linked). I have to say, I am extremely impressed by it. It is an unbelievable deal for $3. As Vidal said it is on the warm side, so as long as you like that signature do yourself a favor and pick up a pair. Note that it doesn't come with any spare tips, no case, no extras of any sort. Just the IEM (with medium tips installed) in a ziplock baggie, which helps explain the ridiculous cost.

They seem like they would benefit from tip rolling as well, as the included tips have a very shallow fit on the nozzle (ie the nozzle will accommodate a much longer tip).

I also received the Fonge T01 from the same vendor. It's decent, and very comfortable with zero microphonics, but the DM8 is definitely the superior IEM between them both.

_Update 1: It's very important to get a good seal on the MoreBlue DM8, and to orient the L and R sides properly. They are not marked in any way, and if you switch the R & L sides it sounds like crap. Wearing them behind the ear sounds like crap. They must be worn cable down, but be aware that the cable is very microphonic. Finally, they are a 100% sealed design, so both sides on my pair have crispy crunchy driver flex. You have to play around with them to get a perfect seal, but once you hit the sweet spot of insertion they sound awesome. Those are all extremely minor issues that are easy to look past given the dirt cheap price however (driver flex, microphonic cable, confusing L&R identification, and finicky seal).

Update 2: I added a 1.0mm vent hole in each driver, which eliminated the driver flex. Proper insertion is much easier and more reliable now. The soundstage also improved slightly. If you buy the DM8, I strongly recommend this simple modification. I also colored the cable strains with blue/red sharpie, which eliminated the problem identifying which side is what :0)


 _


----------



## toddy0191 (Jun 14, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> Do you have the ZS5 or X5 to compare?



I have both.

Only had the ZS5 since yesterday and I'm fully on the hype train.  Initially I thought they were on the bright side but I've acclimatised to them.  They are like an improved version of the ZSTs, and a different animal to the cellos.

The difference to me is like the difference between analogue and digital where the cellos sound warmer and more natural with better bass and sub bass. The ZS5s have a more metallic artificial sound but have better treble extension and detail in the highs coupled with a wider soundstage.

Don't get me wrong, they don't sound artificial, but are leaning more towards that sound than the cellos.  It's musical vs precision.

It may be new toy syndrome, but I'm leaning towards the ZS5s at the moment and don't want to take them out of my ears!

The X5s are good for the money and have more of a v shape, but are not as good as the cellos or zs5s IMO


----------



## toddy0191

Sylmar said:


> Are they hybrids?


Single dynamic. But a blooming good one!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I take the plunge for a very beautifull version of the* SEAF AWK-F32* (transparent one with silver plated cable), they were 15$ at the time and when it'S late in night I make compulsive purchase:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...32814353873.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MxXCnR

Will surely make other late-night-compulsive purchases in the futur, especially if Ali make exciting sale. Must admit I don't like cheap construction tough and even if sound can be amazing for little price with earbuds, construction aren't must of time in sub 15$, at 15-50$ we can find incredible value tough.

I begin a earbud collection and for now my 2 favorite are *Musicmaker Mrz Tomohawk* (28-38$, incredible soundstage and instrument separation, wow effect guarantee for an earbud!), *Quian 39* (5-8$, oooooh, these vocals!) and *Faael 64ohm* (7-11$, analogue warm like and clean, quite neutral too), I try other one like **** PT15, Ty Hi-Z 32ohm (have in the ears right now) but find it kind of dry.

Will try to find other one and make a little reference list for confuse headfier (like me), there a very good forum about budget earbuds here too:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darzXD said:


> Hey @Nymphonomaniac, thanks for your recommendations! Well, I do not hate bass that's for sure, but I like earphones that are able to separate instruments since I listen to a wide genre of music, from country folk to metal so I prefer "balanced/neutral" so I need not to change earphones when having listening sessions. Anyway, what is your take on the build quality of your recommendations, particularly the **** 6in1? While I consider myself careful with my listening gears, I would like durable earphones that will not break when one of my dogs suddenly decided to jump on me while I am using my laptop.



Hum, from experience my more durable iem are the custom looking one like the **** UEs Hybrid drivers, it have solid resin shell and if your dog don't swallow it, it will survive! Not sure about **** XBA, it look solid enough but not invincible like the UEs. Can fall on the ground and all I think, but paint of logo can go off quite easily....perhaps soundsignature of UEs is more clean too, but less bassy. Really think detachable cable can be a plus for you. 

Tennmak Pro are very durable, make 2 years I give them hard life and they still look healty.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> FYI, I received this IEM today (MoreBlue DM8, from the seller that Vidal linked). I have to say, I am extremely impressed by it. It is an unbelievable deal for $3. As Vidal said it is on the warm side, so as long as you like that signature do yourself a favor and pick up a pair. Note that it doesn't come with any spare tips, no case, no extras of any sort. Just the IEM (with medium tips installed) in a ziplock baggie, which helps explain the ridiculous cost.
> 
> They seem like they would benefit from tip rolling as well, as the included tips have a very shallow fit on the nozzle (ie the nozzle will accommodate a much longer tip).
> 
> ...


 What the heck! Look like incredible value for sure. Must be on the List. (5 seconds)....Done.

Might try it soon too!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Today I glue back the Dodocool Hybrid earphone with superglue, was a little messy must admit but its now officialy repair...I don't quite understand that nobody try these sub-20$ dual drivers, it's a good bassy brother to Urbanfun but I will like to know if we can find better constructed version at same price (FAAEL wooden perhaps?)

Another time, I want to urgely suggest this incredible value and looking earphone called
*MyGeek Professional Wood in ear *
:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...78.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.811.w7l3EH

They are INCREDIBLE in every aspect, very luxurious looking with great silver plated cable and high quality wood housing, they kick ass of Sendi M2 (winitone) hard time, soundstage is immense and got lo of air between instrument, their not bass monster but are punchy and have sub and mid bass well rendered, texture incredible as well as details, just a hint bright but not harsh, I don't know what driver they hide inside but it's reall something goooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yesterday, I keep them in my ears all day to be sure i'm not hysterical about them and they just blow my mind non-stop. This level of clarity and at same time dynamic punchy rendering isn't normal for 20$....I will really like to have other impressions than mine about these.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 18, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Today I glue back the Dodocool Hybrid earphone with superglue, was a little messy must admit but its now officialy repair...I don't quite understand that nobody try these sub-20$ dual drivers, it's a good bassy brother to Urbanfun but I will like to know if we can find better constructed version at same price (FAAEL wooden perhaps?)
> 
> Another time, I want to urgely suggest this incredible value and looking earphone called
> *MyGeek Professional Wood in ear *
> ...


They remind me of the *SoundSOUL S-018*, which I have.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> They remind me of the *SoundSOUL S-018*, which I have.



TRUE! It even got a tread about them! 
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/soundsoul-s-018-impressions-thread.748807/page-19

Well, I think they look Very similar even if there no hole in the back and cable is different, how would you describe soundsignature???

I think i'm as enthusiast with the Mygeek as people are with the S-018 too


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> TRUE! It even got a tread about them!
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/soundsoul-s-018-impressions-thread.748807/page-19
> 
> Well, I think they look Very similar even if there no hole in the back and cable is different, how would you describe soundsignature???
> ...


I would have to go back home and take a quick listen, they are really keepers! I will give a quick impression to their sound later this week.


----------



## xilon

Hi guys. Anybody tried both HLSX BK50 and Bosshifi B3? They look very similar under every aspect: price, build, drivers. Which one has better bass and mids?


----------



## Vidal

xilon said:


> Hi guys. Anybody tried both HLSX BK50 and Bosshifi B3? They look very similar under every aspect: price, build, drivers. Which one has better bass and mids?



Very different earphones in terms of build - B3 are better built and more compact. The BK50s seem a little flimsy and poorly finished in comparison. B3 is balanced whilst BK50 is noticeable warmer sounding. Both are very good but I prefer the B3


----------



## DBaldock9

xilon said:


> Hi guys. Anybody tried both HLSX BK50 and Bosshifi B3? They look very similar under every aspect: price, build, drivers. Which one has better bass and mids?





Vidal said:


> Very different earphones in terms of build - B3 are better built and more compact. The BK50s seem a little flimsy and poorly finished in comparison. B3 is balanced whilst BK50 is noticeable warmer sounding. Both are very good but I prefer the B3



As far as the sound goes, I agree with @Vidal - while both the BK50 and B3 sound very good, my favorite is the B3.
The cable on the BK50 is really nice.


----------



## Alan Estrada

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Look like it's review day for me too hehe
> 
> Just finish the ***** XBA 6in1 *review, I want to get more serious about reviewing and learn to express sound description more adequately (the fact that i'm french is really anoying sometime!)
> Anyway, my humble attempt:
> ...



Hey man, you having owned both the Senfers 4in1 and XBA, could you say that the XBAs are an upgrade to the 4in1s?
Do you find them less sibilant than the 4in1s?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Alan Estrada said:


> Hey man, you having owned both the Senfers 4in1 and XBA, could you say that the XBAs are an upgrade to the 4in1s?
> Do you find them less sibilant than the 4in1s?



Yeah, way less sibilant, quite the opposite soundsignature in fact! Treble isn't as harsh and cold sounding that 4in1, bass is way more present, clarity is different, cause sound is thicker, mids are about the same, not very wide and envelopping but well presented and clean, high of 6in1 are less clinical....very different beast that I find way more musical than the 4in1 (did not have anymore, sold after I got 6in1!). I'm ''happy'' to know that you find sibilant the 4in1, was thinking i'm crazy cause of all good reviews it got! They kind of remind me the **** PT15 annoying soundsignature if I think about it. Only drawback would be a little lack of air between instruments (for a 3 driver iem) and a so so housing construction (but well glued togheter!). For 10$ more, it's a big upgrade in term of musicality and fun factor.


----------



## Alan Estrada

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, way less sibilant, quite the opposite soundsignature in fact! Treble isn't as harsh and cold sounding that 4in1, bass is way more present, clarity is different, cause sound is thicker, mids are about the same, not very wide and envelopping but well presented and clean, high of 6in1 are less clinical....very different beast that I find way more musical than the 4in1 (did not have anymore, sold after I got 6in1!). I'm ''happy'' to know that you find sibilant the 4in1, was thinking i'm crazy cause of all good reviews it got! They kind of remind me the **** PT15 annoying soundsignature if I think about it. Only drawback would be a little lack of air between instruments (for a 3 driver iem) and a so so housing construction (but well glued togheter!). For 10$ more, it's a big upgrade in term of musicality and fun factor.



Thanks for your input man, yeah, I always found them sibilant, even with my smartphone, I always have to lower the volume, definitely gonna buy them


----------



## Holypal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, way less sibilant, quite the opposite soundsignature in fact! Treble isn't as harsh and cold sounding that 4in1, bass is way more present, clarity is different, cause sound is thicker, mids are about the same, not very wide and envelopping but well presented and clean, high of 6in1 are less clinical....very different beast that I find way more musical than the 4in1 (did not have anymore, sold after I got 6in1!). I'm ''happy'' to know that you find sibilant the 4in1, was thinking i'm crazy cause of all good reviews it got! They kind of remind me the **** PT15 annoying soundsignature if I think about it. Only drawback would be a little lack of air between instruments (for a 3 driver iem) and a so so housing construction (but well glued togheter!). For 10$ more, it's a big upgrade in term of musicality and fun factor.



I wonder anyone get the new version of shiny 6in1. How about the sound.


----------



## Cya|\|

Still looking forward to a comparison between the **** 6in1 and the zs5


----------



## Sylmar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, way less sibilant, quite the opposite soundsignature in fact! Treble isn't as harsh and cold sounding that 4in1, bass is way more present, clarity is different, cause sound is thicker, mids are about the same, not very wide and envelopping but well presented and clean, high of 6in1 are less clinical....very different beast that I find way more musical than the 4in1 (did not have anymore, sold after I got 6in1!). I'm ''happy'' to know that you find sibilant the 4in1, was thinking i'm crazy cause of all good reviews it got! They kind of remind me the **** PT15 annoying soundsignature if I think about it. Only drawback would be a little lack of air between instruments (for a 3 driver iem) and a so so housing construction (but well glued togheter!). For 10$ more, it's a big upgrade in term of musicality and fun factor.



The 6in1 sounds interesting but I am really not pleased with ****'s build quality. When changing the tips of my 4in1 the complete nozzle came loose. I've read somewhere that **** just hotglues their IEMS and that just doesn't cut it anymore. I'll keep an eye out for their future products but they really need to address the way they manifacture their products in my view.


----------



## Shinry

Pronounced bass is so often in cheaper IEMs, such a dealbreaker to ordering one. 
We need more neutral products


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cya|\| said:


> Still looking forward to a comparison between the **** 6in1 and the zs5



Look like **** was more in a hurry to arrive than ZS5, but be sure I will compare both once I got them. From what I read it will be a very exotic comparison hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Shinry said:


> Pronounced bass is so often in cheaper IEMs, such a dealbreaker to ordering one.
> We need more neutral products



Yep, too much pronounced boomy bass that blend sub and mid in a clumsy way lot of time that we find in cheap iem, still V shape soundsignature is way too much hyped by people that sometime listen to V shaped music source too!  i'm all about neutrality if we don't forget that bass should make some rumble and don't feel dry. Urbanfun got it right, even if a little little more bass would make them genius iem!

Whats your favorite ''neutral'' iem???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sylmar said:


> The 6in1 sounds interesting but I am really not pleased with ****'s build quality. When changing the tips of my 4in1 the complete nozzle came loose. I've read somewhere that **** just hotglues their IEMS and that just doesn't cut it anymore. I'll keep an eye out for their future products but they really need to address the way they manifacture their products in my view.



I don't know what's the big difficulty to glue well earphones but it happen way too often that nozzle and housing fall appart with chinese iem. I just use superglue to glue back 2 pair of broken Dodocool Hybrid and they are now officialy repair, wasn't a big deal. Hotglue is really not a good idea for iem, wich became hot in ears after sometime....Perhaps Swing EC1 have better construction cause Swing IE800 are well constructed and my pair is still sturdy after 1 year. **** Custom are way more solid, In fact, all custom like iem feel of better durability.


----------



## Sylmar (Jun 21, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I don't know what's the big difficulty to glue well earphones but it happen way too often that nozzle and housing fall appart with chinese iem. I just use superglue to glue back 2 pair of broken Dodocool Hybrid and they are now officialy repair, wasn't a big deal. Hotglue is really not a good idea for iem, wich became hot in ears after sometime....Perhaps Swing EC1 have better construction cause Swing IE800 are well constructed and my pair is still sturdy after 1 year. **** Custom are way more solid, In fact, all custom like iem feel of better durability.



So the **** Customs have better construction? That's an IEM I'll keep on my watchlist then.

In other news I got the LZ Z03A. These are a really nice surprise. A bit V-shaped, solid bass that doesn't overwhelm the mids and nice clear treble which is a bit sibilant at times but not too often. They are still on sale a Gearbest and a steal at the price.


----------



## Vidal (Jun 21, 2017)

Shinry said:


> Pronounced bass is so often in cheaper IEMs, such a dealbreaker to ordering one.
> We need more neutral products



Try - Daono D21 only $4 - they're remarkably good if you don't mind a little less bass. In fact they've become my defacto earphone when I don't want something too bulky. I think I might have been a little conservative with my rating, they should have been higher.


----------



## Shinry

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yep, too much pronounced boomy bass that blend sub and mid in a clumsy way lot of time that we find in cheap iem, still V shape soundsignature is way too much hyped by people that sometime listen to V shaped music source too!  i'm all about neutrality if we don't forget that bass should make some rumble and don't feel dry. Urbanfun got it right, even if a little little more bass would make them genius iem!
> 
> Whats your favorite ''neutral'' iem???


Most of my iems aren't neutral and I am looking for one in the sub 70$ range for a while, though I really like the Urbanfun.



Vidal said:


> Try - Daono D21 only $4 - they're remarkably good if you don't mind a little less bass. In fact they've become my defacto earphone when I don't want something too bulky. I think I might have been a little conservative with my rating, they should have been higher.


Unfortunatelly those seem to be hard to come by.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jun 22, 2017)

Shinry said:


> Most of my iems aren't neutral and I am looking for one in the sub 70$ range for a while, though I really like the Urbanfun.
> 
> 
> Unfortunatelly those seem to be hard to come by.



Here you go!

http://s.aliexpress.com/3E7N3uIR


----------



## mehrdadb3

Hello
Whats diffrence between urbanfun Beryllium and hybrid version
Is sound quality diffrent


----------



## Shinry (Jun 22, 2017)

toddy0191 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3E7N3uIR


Ah, thank you. AE wouldn't give me anything for that name


----------



## toddy0191

Shinry said:


> Ah, thank you. AE wouldn't give me anything for that name



You should really go for the Vivo xe800 if you're looking for a neutral earphone.

Amazing value for their price on AE. The Rippillac store ones are genuine.


----------



## Shinry

toddy0191 said:


> You should really go for the Vivo xe800 if you're looking for a neutral earphone.
> 
> Amazing value for their price on AE. The Rippillac store ones are genuine.


I think the next order would be something a bit pricier, CKR9 or Exclusive 5 or something like that. Though I had the XE800 on my list for quite a while.

As a sidenote: The Danao is listed as KDK-202 all over AE if someone is looking for different offers on them.


----------



## thejoker13 (Jun 22, 2017)

xilon said:


> Hi guys. Anybody tried both HLSX BK50 and Bosshifi B3? They look very similar under every aspect: price, build, drivers. Which one has better bass and mids?


I have them  both and love both of them. The bk50 have a  more v shaped sound signature, but are smooth and sibilance free. The b3 have some of the best mids and bass of any earphone I own. The seal and tip used on the b3 are crucial though.  They both are great and both have a place in any  and everyones collection.


----------



## Vidal

Shinry said:


> As a sidenote: The Danao is listed as KDK-202 all over AE if someone is looking for different offers on them.



Could just be a generic shell with a different driver, can't be certain they're the same model - the Daono one is the cheapest though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

thejoker13 said:


> I have them  both and love both of them. The bk50 have a  more v shaped sound signature, but are smooth and sibilance free. The b3 have some of the best mids and bass of any earphone I own. The seal and tip used on the b3 are crucial though.  They both are great and both have a place in any  and everyones collection.


definitely two of the best under $50. the b3 are more balanced and quite a bit brighter than the bk50, with more midrange emphasis. the bk50 are warm without sacrificing detail and have more bass quantity to my ears


----------



## Shinry

Vidal said:


> Could just be a generic shell with a different driver, can't be certain they're the same model - the Daono one is the cheapest though.


It's just more likely to get a good deal if you look for both, even though I just saved 13ct with searching the KDK


----------



## Vidal

Shinry said:


> It's just more likely to get a good deal if you look for both, even though I just saved 13ct with searching the KDK



Let's hope they're the same IEM or that 13ct saving will turn into a $4 loss.


----------



## Shinry

Vidal said:


> Let's hope they're the same IEM or that 13ct saving will turn into a $4 loss.


That's a possibility


----------



## Slater

slaterlovesspam said:


> Anyone know anything about the JBMMJ MJ9013?
> 
> I searched and found absolutely no reviews or comments anywhere.
> 
> ...



Update on this. I received these today and they are total junk.

It has terrible build quality  - cheap lightweight plastic, the aluminum portion is as thin as aluminum foil, the "gold plated" 3.5mm jack is brown and dingy (gold plating my arse), and the 3.5mm jack is flaky so one of the channels cuts out while listening. The sound is poor OOB, and remind me of a notch below the free earbuds that come with cell phones. If I eq the snot out of them I can get halfway decent sound (equal to a $4 KZ), but that's not saying a lot.

The one I received looks like the 2nd one I posted - 'closed' housing (vs the sexy open housing in the 1st photo), paper thin noodle cable, inadequate strain relief, and the printing on the zippered accessory case is crooked and blurry. Since I have nothing to compare it to I have to assume it's 'genuine'. But if you were walk up and just show it to me on the street and ask me if I thought it was genuine of counterfeit, based on sound/build quality alone and the blurry printing on the case I would tell you it's as counterfeit as a 3 dollar bill.

All in all, a waste of money. I cant even give them away because of the channel cutting out issue. And I'm not going to spend a dime terminating with a new 3.5mm jack because the sound isn't even good. Needless to say, based on this experience, I don't plan on trying any more of the JBMMJ brand.

Looks like it's destined as another cat toy *sigh*.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Update on this. I received these today and they are total junk.
> 
> It has terrible build quality  - cheap lightweight plastic, the aluminum portion is as thin as aluminum foil, the "gold plated" 3.5mm jack is brown and dingy (gold plating my arse), and the 3.5mm jack is flaky so one of the channels cuts out while listening. The sound is poor OOB, and remind me of a notch below the free earbuds that come with cell phones. If I eq the snot out of them I can get halfway decent sound (equal to a $4 KZ), but that's not saying a lot.
> 
> ...


JBB


slaterlovesspam said:


> Update on this. I received these today and they are total junk.
> 
> It has terrible build quality  - cheap lightweight plastic, the aluminum portion is as thin as aluminum foil, the "gold plated" 3.5mm jack is brown and dingy (gold plating my arse), and the 3.5mm jack is flaky so one of the channels cuts out while listening. The sound is poor OOB, and remind me of a notch below the free earbuds that come with cell phones. If I eq the snot out of them I can get halfway decent sound (equal to a $4 KZ), but that's not saying a lot.
> 
> ...


JBMMJ  suck and always does...im pretty ce4tain that 3v3n with top notc driver they will tind  a way to make it so7nd bad....its all about the look...one selling 0ictures look as we can see with glossy plastic replicate of a meal from a not trusthworty chinese restaurant that just arrive in town but will stay forever.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> JBB
> 
> JBMMJ  suck and always does...im pretty ce4tain that 3v3n with top notc driver they will tind  a way to make it so7nd bad....its all about the look...one selling 0ictures look as we can see with glossy plastic replicate of a meal from a not trusthworty chinese restaurant that just arrive in town but will stay forever.



I wish I had known that before ordering. When I originally asked about them, if anyone had said they were junk I would have steered clear.

Oh well, I don't mind taking one for the team - sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. That's the way it rolls with obscure ChiFi.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> I wish I had known that before ordering. When I originally asked about them, if anyone had said they were junk I would have steered clear.
> 
> Oh well, I don't mind taking one for the team - sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. That's the way it rolls with obscure ChiFi.


I Should have said it louder when i answer you to dont loose time with this old school brand. For old school not so garbage chifi Plextone and Awei are there, still, lot of better stuffs are hidden and unknown. But yes we need to sacrfice some buck for the game, its a hit or miss!


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> I wish I had known that before ordering. When I originally asked about them, if anyone had said they were junk I would have steered clear.
> 
> Oh well, I don't mind taking one for the team - sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. That's the way it rolls with obscure ChiFi.



I've got the JBMMJ A8 to test this week, sound isn't the usual boomy basstastic norm from them


----------



## darzXD

Finally received my Tennmak Crazy Cello. Man, I don't have that much earphones to compare this with but will compare it with my Vsonic GR07 Classic (that was eaten by my dog). The build quality of the Crazy Cello is much much better than the GR07. The GR07 is "more neutral" compared to the Crazy Cello if that makes any sense. The Crazy Cello has more bass, but does not bleed to the mids and highs. Mids are cleared and detailed. GR07's treble is better than Crazy Cello but still amazing. Imaging is clear and distinct. Soundstage is not as wide but definitely there. Triple flange tips are recommend as it tames the bass a bit. Will report again after burning in.

I'd say that Crazy Cello replaces my GR07 perfectly for half the price (I got mine for around 40 usd in Singapore).

PS. I also bought a KZ-ATR but have not touched it after I've listened to the Crazy Cello since the sound quality between the two is night and day. Will still use the ATR's for commuting though.


----------



## Sylmar

darzXD said:


> Finally received my Tennmak Crazy Cello. Man, I don't have that much earphones to compare this with but will compare it with my Vsonic GR07 Classic (that was eaten by my dog). The build quality of the Crazy Cello is much much better than the GR07. The GR07 is "more neutral" compared to the Crazy Cello if that makes any sense. The Crazy Cello has more bass, but does not bleed to the mids and highs. Mids are cleared and detailed. GR07's treble is better than Crazy Cello but still amazing. Imaging is clear and distinct. Soundstage is not as wide but definitely there. Triple flange tips are recommend as it tames the bass a bit. Will report again after burning in.
> 
> I'd say that Crazy Cello replaces my GR07 perfectly for half the price (I got mine for around 40 usd in Singapore).
> 
> PS. I also bought a KZ-ATR but have not touched it after I've listened to the Crazy Cello since the sound quality between the two is night and day. Will still use the ATR's for commuting though.


Good you like them. I still have them on my wishlist waiting on a sale.


----------



## lllolll

Hi ;

I've got urbanfun hifi for about 3 months and really love them.
I love its present vocals , instrument seperation , sound stage , non-fatiguing trebles , bass amount.Almost its whole character is perfect to my ears.

What would be an upgrade over urbanfuns?perhaps whose with more resolute bass , more detailed sounding.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lllolll said:


> Hi ;
> 
> I've got urbanfun hifi for about 3 months and really love them.
> I love its present vocals , instrument seperation , sound stage , non-fatiguing trebles , bass amount.Almost its whole character is perfect to my ears.
> ...



AS the Urbanfun was one of the better bang for the buck for Hybrid before KZ ZS5, I think you should buy the ZS5 cause people say it got lot of bass and details. In fact, it's a must have. Still waiting for mine toarrive, but the hype is really BIG about the ZS5!!!


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Nymphonomaniac said:


> AS the Urbanfun was one of the better bang for the buck for Hybrid before KZ ZS5, I think you should buy the ZS5 cause people say it got lot of bass and details. In fact, it's a must have. Still waiting for mine toarrive, but the hype is really BIG about the ZS5!!!



Can you please make a quick comparison against Urbanfun when your ZS5 will be arrived? I'm loving my Urbanfun signature and details (treblehead here, I guess) and I'm looking for an upgrade too.


----------



## Vidal

lllolll said:


> Hi ;
> 
> I've got urbanfun hifi for about 3 months and really love them.
> I love its present vocals , instrument seperation , sound stage , non-fatiguing trebles , bass amount.Almost its whole character is perfect to my ears.
> ...



I think the soundstage of the ZS5 will impress the most


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Can you please make a quick comparison against Urbanfun when your ZS5 will be arrived? I'm loving my Urbanfun signature and details (treblehead here, I guess) and I'm looking for an upgrade too.


Will certainly do.....unpatient isn't even the right word to explain how eager I am to receive this ZS5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Canada is the worst country on earth for shipping, seriously, its super costy to ship from here (without tracking!) and extra long to receive product from china cause of dumb custom or strange fetichist of agent that like to rub thereself on stranger package, if it's fast, you'll have to pay absurd tax and service (cost 22$ for 40$ **** XBA).

Hum, from what I see, my ZS5 is still in a airplane turning ad infinitum around the globe.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 26, 2017)

On another hand, Fiio, a company that I respect and are among the first to market quality budget chifi Amp and DAP, are on fire these days and begin to be more serious about making iem (hope they will use BA drivers too!). There first attempt, the Fiio EX1 receive rave reviews everywhere. I might review the F serie soon.
The F1:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...amic-In-Ear-Monitors/1473108_32775581762.html
The F3:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...32778613991.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.uGM8YY
The F5 with balanced cale (from random site,hard to find or not on market yet!)
https://www.rapalloav.co.nz/fiio-f5-in-ear-monitors.html

Anybody try them?

Very cheap priced, especially F1 and F3 (F5 should be about 60-80$usd I think).


----------



## BunchOfAtoms (Jun 26, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, from what I see, my ZS5 is still in a airplane turning ad infinitum around the globe.



Now, that's an _airy_ earphone...


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Will certainly do.....unpatient isn't even the right word to explain how eager I am to receive this ZS5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Canada is the worst country on earth for shipping, seriously, its super costy to ship from here (without tracking!) and extra long to receive product from china cause of dumb custom or strange fetichist of agent that like to rub thereself on stranger package,* if it's fast, you'll have to pay absurd tax and service (cost 22$ for 40$ **** XBA).
> 
> Hum, from what I see, my ZS5 is still in a airplane turning ad infinitum around the globe.



You got it. Takes a month for the package to get to Canada, then it sits...somewhere for another month (or more) while Canada Post organizes themselves and finally delivers. I was quoted 99 CAD to mail a broken sample earphone back to China; no packaging, just it in a Ziplock bag. Insane. Meanwhile, another Head-fi'er I was chatting to could send me something from China for only ~7 CAD.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

''Now, that's an _airy_ earphone...''

lol, yeah, it sound out of my head, like far far away from my ears, very very dark sound I will say for now but it should be better once the plane warm it up enough for me. I think they suggest to burn them like more than 1200 hours if you order them from Ali hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> You got it. Takes a month for the package to get to Canada, then it sits...somewhere for another month (or more) while Canada Post organizes themselves and finally delivers. I was quoted 99 CAD to mail a broken sample earphone back to China; no packaging, just it in a Ziplock bag. Insane. Meanwhile, another Head-fi'er I was chatting to could send me something from China for only ~7 CAD.



Ugh. Uncool. DHL bullying I guess? Fedex and especially DHL really take themself seriously when they charge taxes for product, they evaluate themself the value and call a psychopath to ask how much they should charge. Oh, and this evaluation cost money too, life is so hard for them! As an art dealer, when I see a package that arrive from a DHL agent I know that it's going to be as fun as to receive a bailiff...both got you by the balls.

Did Epacket from ali is reliable and arrive faster without extra duties????


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Ugh. Uncool. DHL bullying I guess? Fedex and especially DHL really take themself seriously when they charge taxes for product, they evaluate themself the value and call a psychopath to ask how much they should charge. Oh, and this evaluation cost money too, life is so hard for them! As an art dealer, when I see a package that arrive from a DHL agent I know that it's going to be as fun as to receive a bailiff...both got you by the balls.
> 
> Did Epacket from ali is reliable and arrive faster without extra duties????



DHL charges me 23-25 CAD no matter the cost of the item itself.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I was excited to share gearbest link of FLASH SALE KZ ZS5 for only 20$ but now it look like to be finish, anyway, I think they will go down regularly in price so keep an eye on them, GB have cheapest price  anyway:
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_641227.html

Now,personally, I try to begin a thread about chinese amp with a reference list like this thread. Anybody own unknow or DIY chinese amp like Breeze E17, Little dot, Xduoo, Littlre bear, douk audio, bravo audio, topping etc???
If so, please share impressions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/i...ure-budget-chinese-amp-reference-list.853311/

The goal is to give credibility to products that deserve it, and warning about crappy or untrustable one. A list of serious chinese brands amp or audio shop DIY amp is really needed. For Chifi DAP headfi is good adviser, but for amp it's real complicate and sparse....anyway, lot of homework to do cause I will take the risk with a unknown AMP, surely the Breeze E47.


----------



## xilon

Hi guys. After several weeks of no use, today I retried my old Samsung EHS64AVFWE (which were included with my phone) and the results were shocking: these sound simply amazing, I mean they can go head to head with every my new Chi-Fi earphones. They are so incredible balanced and clear! Bass is not deep but fast and precise, they punch when needed, mids are detailed and highs are crisp enough. They sound good with most genres of music. Truly perfect earphones. They are also very durable, mine are almost 3 years old and still look fresh.

Nymphomaniac don't you think these Samsung deserve a place in the first page of this thread?


----------



## Basavesh Nimbalkar

Hi,

This my first post on Head-Fi.

I'm looking for best Chinese IEM under 30$. Can help me with this.
Requirements : MMCX compatible, Clear sound with bit high bass.
Previous : MEE M6 Pro

Consideration : KZ KS5 and **** XBA

Any other recommendation or best either of these two.

Thanks


----------



## Slater

Basavesh Nimbalkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> This my first post on Head-Fi.
> 
> ...



MMCX rules out anything made by KZ.


----------



## Vidal

Well that's review 140 up!


----------



## Basavesh Nimbalkar

slaterlovesspam said:


> MMCX rules out anything made by KZ.


Yeah, I thought about that.
 If I overlook MMCX, can I go for KZ KS5. I read few Chinese IEM posts and people here love KZ, as this is a new iteration into KZ line up should I consider this and follow your KZ plug-in suggestion.
Or is there anything better than KZ below 30$ mark.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Basavesh Nimbalkar said:


> Yeah, I thought about that.
> If I overlook MMCX, can I go for KZ KS5. I read few Chinese IEM posts and people here love KZ, as this is a new iteration into KZ line up should I consider this and follow your KZ plug-in suggestion.
> Or is there anything better than KZ below 30$ mark.


for mmcx around $30 try the **** dt2/dt2+, which i rate on a par with the zs5 and both of which i prefer to the tennmak pro or piano, which also meet your criteria


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

xilon said:


> Hi guys. After several weeks of no use, today I retried my old Samsung EHS64AVFWE (which were included with my phone) and the results were shocking: these sound simply amazing, I mean they can go head to head with every my new Chi-Fi earphones. They are so incredible balanced and clear! Bass is not deep but fast and precise, they punch when needed, mids are detailed and highs are crisp enough. They sound good with most genres of music. Truly perfect earphones. They are also very durable, mine are almost 3 years old and still look fresh.
> 
> Nymphomaniac don't you think these Samsung deserve a place in the first page of this thread?



You mean these:
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-EHS64AVFWE-Stereo-Headset-Remote/dp/B00D8YYY0M


Can't say for sure...at 4$ i'm curious how it sound...and what about construction and  whats your audio source??

Intriguing...sometime stock iem can be surprising, like the earbud that come with the benjie S5(20$) are quite incredible....hum.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> Well that's review 140 up!


your on fire

NICE & Usefull!!

140 in how much time if I may ask Vidal?


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> 140 in how much time if I may ask Vidal?



Just over 6 months


----------



## xilon (Jun 28, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You mean these:
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-EHS64AVFWE-Stereo-Headset-Remote/dp/B00D8YYY0M
> 
> 
> ...



Yes your link is exact, I think they should be the original ones (there are fakes but without the samsung logo).
Construction is glossy plastic but verysolid. Mine are lasting almost three years without a single scratch. They are worth a try. Very natural and balanced sound, they get along with most genre of music. I love their bass, not deep and boomy but fast and precise. Very detailed mids, not sibilant. Overall fun sounding. IMO the closest Chi-Fi earphone  with similar sound is the VE Monk Plus.


----------



## xilon

Here a review by more experienced headfier.
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...-review.808648/?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,2643913053


----------



## Dvir

This is my first post here. Following recommendations from this forum I ordered KZ ZS5. The sound is amazing (although not for bass lovers) but they have terrible microphonics sound (booming whenever the cable is touched). It looks like they have a really cheap thin cable that's causing it. Do you guys have some solution for these booms?


----------



## Audiotistic

Dvir said:


> This is my first post here. Following recommendations from this forum I ordered KZ ZS5. The sound is amazing (although not for bass lovers) but they have terrible microphonics sound (booming whenever the cable is touched). It looks like they have a really cheap thin cable that's causing it. Do you guys have some solution for these booms?



KZ sells an upgraded silver cable for the ZS5


----------



## Vidal

Dvir said:


> This is my first post here. Following recommendations from this forum I ordered KZ ZS5. The sound is amazing (although not for bass lovers) but they have terrible microphonics sound (booming whenever the cable is touched). It looks like they have a really cheap thin cable that's causing it. Do you guys have some solution for these booms?



Are you wearing them over ear?


----------



## Dvir

Vidal said:


> Are you wearing them over ear?


Yes, I am. Usually over ear earphones didn't have this issue in my experience, that's why I'm so surprised. I also own QKZ W1 earphones which are much cheaper but don't have that problem.


----------



## Vidal

Dvir said:


> Yes, I am. Usually over ear earphones didn't have this issue in my experience, that's why I'm so surprised. I also own QKZ W1 earphones which are much cheaper but don't have that problem.



Does seem odd, like you said the over ear fitting usually cuts microphonics - maybe it's the memory wire portion that's transmitting the noise?


----------



## Sylmar

As Vidal I'm also expecting it's the memory wire to cause the microphonics. Better to remove the memory wire I think. It seems far more comfortable with it removed and it's easily done. I don't encounter microphonics at all with the wire removed.


----------



## toddy0191

Sylmar said:


> As Vidal I'm also expecting it's the memory wire to cause the microphonics. Better to remove the memory wire I think. It seems far more comfortable with it removed and it's easily done. I don't encounter microphonics at all with the wire removed.



This!

Once the memory wire is removed, the cable contacts with the top of your ear properly rather than just"hovering" slightly above, which is what cuts of the microphonics.


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> This!
> 
> Once the memory wire is removed, the cable contacts with the top of your ear properly rather than just"hovering" slightly above, which is what cuts of the microphonics.



You lost me chief. Are you saying that the "contacting the top of your ear" is what cuts the microphonics, or the "hovering slightly above"?


----------



## toddy0191

slaterlovesspam said:


> You lost me chief. Are you saying that the "contacting the top of your ear" is what cuts the microphonics, or the "hovering slightly above"?



The hovering causes the microphonics, as it let's the sound travel all the way up the cable. When there's contact with your ears it dampens it before it reaches the earpieces.


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> The hovering causes the microphonics, as it let's the sound travel all the way up the cable. When there's contact with your ears it dampens it before it reaches the earpieces.



Gotcha. I thought you were saying hovering > ear contact.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 29, 2017)

Listening to my beloved Tennmak Pro for comparing with the **** UE (1DD) and well....it's a very very sad lost by K.O for the ****!!!

Soundstage, clarity, instrument separation and bass, vocals...well everything sound better and they are easier to drive properly.

Can't stop wowing about the PRO


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 1, 2017)

Kinera H3 (3drivers custom) look like an HIFI beast that could impress alot:




Construction look top notch:





Remind me my Westone ES2 wich are invincible....well well, these Kinera H3 really really interest me, might give a try if it's less than 100$.


----------



## Cya|\|

It is expected to sell at 99$. It looks like it has good insulation. I like the fact that it has a dampener and a crossover, since I don't like too bright iems.


----------



## Slater (Jul 1, 2017)

Cya|\| said:


> It is expected to sell at 99$. It looks like it has good insulation. I like the fact that it has a dampener and a crossover, since I don't like too bright iems.



Yeah, dampers, crossover, and proper tubes for the BA drivers. Basically, the ingredients for a properly-designed (and hopefully tuned) IEM, vs a "slap in a bunch of drivers and fill the whole thing up with a pound of glue and hope for the best" design.


----------



## bokiboki

Where is the third driver?


----------



## Slater

bokiboki said:


> Where is the third driver?



BA drivers are stacked together.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cya|\| said:


> It is expected to sell at 99$. It looks like it has good insulation. I like the fact that it has a dampener and a crossover, since I don't like too bright iems.



Don't know exactly how dampening affect the sound, can it affect air between instrument separation and microdetails you think? 

Oh, and I will not ask about crossover and copy-paste how I became less dumb in a minute:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_crossover


----------



## Cya|\|

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Don't know exactly how dampening affect the sound, can it affect air between instrument separation and microdetails you think?
> 
> Oh, and I will not ask about crossover and copy-paste how I became less dumb in a minute:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_crossover



It's like those filters you see in headphones like the magaosi k3 or the lz a4. It's just that here it's fixed, to reduce spikes at the high frequencies I assume.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Looking the pictures of futur Kinera H3 triple drivers on Facebook page and I got more and more excited, it's really a passionate earphone company that take very seriously what they create. Housing is very very luxurious and remind me of my (too expensive) Westone ES2. I ask the company for the specs, cause I want to know if it's easy to drive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Got it:
Model : KINERA H3 In-ears monitor
Colour available :translucent black /red/ blue ( To be confirmed )
Driver： 2BA+1D
Impedance： 48Ω
Frequency Response： 20-20000HZ
Sensitivity： 101DB
L&R Channel Banlance Sensitivity： <2DB
Max Input Power： 10mW
Cable Length: 1.2meter
Wire Material： 6n single crystal copper plating silver
Plug material： 3.5mm golden plated
Earphone interface : 2-pin ( 0.78mm ) 
Estimate releaseing date : Late June , 2017


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Got it:
> Model : KINERA H3 In-ears monitor
> Colour available :translucent black /red/ blue ( To be confirmed )
> Driver： 2BA+1D
> ...



I would say that 01-JUL-17 is about as late as you can get in June, 2017.


----------



## Audiotistic

DBaldock9 said:


> I would say that 01-JUL-17 is about as late as you can get in June, 2017.



They are delayed. Taken from their facebook page:

We are very sorry to announce that due to some personal reason, we have to postpone the date of releasing the H3 to a few days later. We will be releasing it as soon as we can , meanwhile please take a look at the exploded drawing first. And once again we apologize for keep you waiting.


----------



## shadowrider0204 (Jul 2, 2017)

Guys I need help im thinking of buying magasi k3 pro
Ive used rock zircons , vjjb n1 and UE customs
I use it for rock and symphonic tock songs on my note 4 ipad and ipod nano
If u used it or can suggest a better alternative to them
And how they compare to LZ a4 if they compare at all
Really apriciate your help guys
They shuld be available on aliexpress and the budget is 100 $ max


----------



## FryderykChopin

Hi guys! I'm looking for an advice - I'm thinking about buying a new headphones. Previously I used Koss Porta Pro and Sennheiser PX 100 II - both were fantastic headphones and I was very satisfied with them. However I lost the Portas and left ear on Senn died, so I'm thinking of giving some Aliexpress goodie a chance - could somebody please give me some advice on headphones with similar structure as those mentioned? I'm thinking this structure:






I don't know how it's called in the 'pro-speak' but what I need is that foldable headband and these 'open speakers' - I'm using headphones in traffic so I don't want a noise cancelation like normal headband phones. Does anyone have some tip? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi there, Meizu HD50 are quite well viewed and construction look nice too, it over ear but surely more tigh than Portapro and PX...
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...0-5-of-low-distortion/404529_32540638775.html 

Superlux HD681EVO are surely too big for you but they sound incredible for the little price...they were making very cheap over the eartoo like the HD572 but look hard to find now.

If you like the Portapro, the Sportapro and KSC75 clip have same drivers too. (I adore my Portapro too!)

Philips SHL-3300 got rave reviews too.

Bossfi wood headphone look of great value...

But,

But sorry, can't think of anything with the PX structure with open back.


----------



## Qualcheduno

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Listening to my beloved Tennmak Pro for comparing with the **** UE (1DD) and well....it's a very very sad lost by K.O for the ****!!!
> 
> Soundstage, clarity, instrument separation and bass, vocals...well everything sound better and they are easier to drive properly.
> 
> *Can't stop wowing about the PRO*


My tennmak pros arrived this morning, I've been listening to them for hours: I think my ATH-M40x are becoming jealous.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*PMV A01 MK2 mini review of an underated analytical beast:*
 

Why didnt we hear alot about this PMV iem on headfi is unknown to me, perhaps some guru tell the crownd that it can destroy your eardrum very fast if badly use, wich it's true like we must of earphone, this very one should be use with care cause like with vivid HD big screen that can make you blind if you look at them to much, the PMV is so intensely ''HD'' in it's rendering that for loud music listener like me it can be traumatising and very dangerous, but beauty is in danger with the A01, and as we say devils in hide in details, it's a hell of a fun to be dangerously musical!

LOW: Low are punchy and hard hitting, no extremely deep but very well rendered, listening to IDM with these can be a revelation for some cause of all the bass layers we got, they never mix togheter, and have great texture, if we got sub rumble its rendered in a cerebral way, not in a vibrating full of air way. The bass can feel asocial, cause mid and high perform in there own soundspace, more than ever, with the PMV, I feel 3 drivers is used in a very autoritative way and tweaked by a perfectionist that really know what he do.

MID: Yes, PMV are kind-of-bright, using memory foam tips really help to tame the brightness quite a lot, in fact, I was using slim silicone tips in the begining to have the drivers nearer to my ears and I don't think it was meant to be listen this way, now I do not heard the hissing of extended treble, and sound is rounder, still, the signature is very balanced, U shaped with extra clear vocal but not mid-centric at all, all the details of all frequencies range give a extremly complex layerings that surrender the vocal and can distract listener from there favorite signer, anyway, here, I talk of complex tracks, if it's intimate signing it will sound wonderfull. However, the mid isn't cold sounding, they are less textured and peaky than the high and are never hard to concentrate on when you give the effort (comparatively to iem that just can't render clearly the mid in the middle of a too warm sound).

HIGHS: Here the Love or hate story, i'm in the loving team here, and was very critical about it, as said, memory foam is a must for 2 reason, less unatural brightness and better comfort and fit (tips are promp to pop up of ears cause of housing strawberry form). Treble extension is just out of this world and this iem are the more revealing one with the better layering and instruments separation I own, you can crave for microdetails and even if you got pair of iem that you think they give you new details, this PMV is from another league here cause it not 1 driver with the treble pushed to the max, but 1 dynamic and 2 balanced armature that are very well tweaked, wow effect is ultimate.

Comfort and construction: Hum, that's the drawback I think, housing have a strange form for my ears and with the silicone tips it always go out of there (only way to keep them there would be to glue them in there). Cablle is over ear but have no memory wire and it's the weight of you DAP that will keep them well placed, quality of one part is good but second part, the one connect to earphone, is at risk...so this iem should be use carefully (wich I do not do).

My note is a big enthusiast 8.5 out of 10, sound is a 9, near perfection cause it's too much fun to listen at!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Qualcheduno said:


> My tennmak pros arrived this morning, I've been listening to them for hours: I think my ATH-M40x are becoming jealous.


Hehe, lot of people should be jealous of the PRO, hell, my Shure Se420 was jealous of their soundstage I think.


----------



## Qualcheduno

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, lot of people should be jealous of the PRO, hell, my Shure Se420 was jealous of their soundstage I think.


All of my previous IEMs were cheap stuff, so I don't really know how these compare to more expensive ones, the only things I can say it's that they're so comfortable and the sound is smooth and addictive.


----------



## CYoung234

Quick question. Have any of you with the KZ KS5 ordered through gearbest? I was curious as to if they have the retail packaging? The site says just headphones and manual.


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *PMV A01 MK2 mini review of an underated analytical beast:*
> 
> 
> Why didnt we hear alot about this PMV iem on headfi is unknown to me, perhaps some guru tell the crownd that it can destroy your eardrum very fast if badly use, wich it's true like we must of earphone, this very one should be use with care cause like with vivid HD big screen that can make you blind if you look at them to much, the PMV is so intensely ''HD'' in it's rendering that for loud music listener like me it can be traumatising and very dangerous, but beauty is in danger with the A01, and as we say devils in hide in details, it's a hell of a fun to be dangerously musical!
> ...



Need more lads to confirm this


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> Quick question. Have any of you with the KZ KS5 ordered through gearbest? I was curious as to if they have the retail packaging? The site says just headphones and manual.


I always have full retail box and all with GB.....comparatively to Ali! Pretty sure you got the whole package, but you can ask question to GB agent on their site to be 100% certain.


----------



## SittesJoe

Hey guys

Need some help from mpre experienced users in selecting one of the best chinese IEMs around 30 $.
I'm looking for something for spotify from my xiaomi phone,listening to rock and metal
Used to have different vsonic vsds but the vuild quality was very poor and lasted only a few months. So I'm looking for something cheaper which is close to the vsd3, vsd5 in sound quality, has an over-the-ear design and probably a mic. Not essential, but would be a good extra point.

I tried KZ ZST, wasnt a big fan of it, uncomfortable, now looking at tennmak pro and **** 4in1 but judt not sure if there is anything better out the market for the above requirements.

KZ ZS5 also looks promising, but if the rumours are true about the sealed, useless 2 drivers, it seems to be a rip-off

Any suggestions ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> Need more lads to confirm this


Yeah, don,t know why we don't heard more about these, perhaps there too much 3drivers chifi iem in market, but for 60$ it's really a must have for ''perverse'' ears...tough they should really make one with detachable cable.

their 2 reviews on headfi, and it's both 5 stars:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/pmv-a-01-mk2.21709/


----------



## snip3r77

SittesJoe said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Need some help from mpre experienced users in selecting one of the best chinese IEMs around 30 $.
> I'm looking for something for spotify from my xiaomi phone,listening to rock and metal
> ...



Really?????


----------



## Audiotistic

CYoung234 said:


> Quick question. Have any of you with the KZ KS5 ordered through gearbest? I was curious as to if they have the retail packaging? The site says just headphones and manual.



I got my ZS5's off Gearbest.  Came in a box with all included accessories, no complaints here.



SittesJoe said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Need some help from mpre experienced users in selecting one of the best chinese IEMs around 30 $.
> I'm looking for something for spotify from my xiaomi phone,listening to rock and metal
> ...



The ZST's are among my most comfortable iem's, I absolutely love the way they fit and sound.

The ZS5's are most definitely not a rip-off, I don't know where you heard that.  Great iems at a great price, I would highly recommend them to anyone.  Not the most comfortable for some though.


----------



## Dvir (Jul 4, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I always have full retail box and all with GB.....comparatively to Ali! Pretty sure you got the whole package, but you can ask question to GB agent on their site to be 100% certain.


I ordered from Aliexpress _Store _**** Audio Store and I got only the earphones + manual in a small retail box, not the one I've seen in some reviews with lots of replacement eartips. So if it says only earphones and manual, that's probably what you're going to get.


----------



## Zoide

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Got it:
> Model : KINERA H3 In-ears monitor
> Colour available :translucent black /red/ blue ( To be confirmed )
> Driver： 2BA+1D
> ...



Interesting. Their claimed <2 dB driver matching would be as good as Westone's much-advertised "Acoustic Symmetry" back in the day: https://www.engadget.com/2011/10/24/westones-4-r-series-quad-driver-iems-pack-acoustic-symmetry-co/


----------



## Slater (Jul 4, 2017)

SittesJoe said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Need some help from mpre experienced users in selecting one of the best chinese IEMs around 30 $.
> I'm looking for something for spotify from my xiaomi phone,listening to rock and metal
> ...



If you didn't like the ZST, you certainly won't like the ZS5 because it sounds almost identical.

What specifically didn't you like about the ZST? Too much bass? Sibilant? Too bright? Fitment/comfort? Not fast enough response for metal guitar? Vocals didn't sound good enough?

Also, Aproear is a reliable place to check. Vidal is an active HF member, and his reviews are short, sweet, clear, reliable, and honest. He buys all of his IEMs himself, so no shady biased reviews like some other sites.

He currently has reviews on over 140 budget ChiFi IEMs, and seems to add about 5-15 new ones every month. The information is searchable and sortable. Most of his reviews mention musical genres, and I've seen a number that are recommended for rock and metal. So give his site a try as well.

http://www.aproear.co.uk/


----------



## Qualcheduno

slaterlovesspam said:


> If you didn't like the ZST, you certainly won't like the ZS5 because it sounds almost identical.
> 
> What specifically didn't you like about the ZST? Too much bass? Sibilant? Too bright? Fitment/comfort? Not fast enough response for metal guitar? Vocals didn't sound good enough?
> 
> ...


+1
Vidal's site has been a valuable source (among other sites) when searching for my first chi-fi iem, just keep in mind that he seems to have a soft spot for clarity and treble oriented iems, so you have to take that in account when looking at the scores.


----------



## SittesJoe

slaterlovesspam said:


> If you didn't like the ZST, you certainly won't like the ZS5 because it sounds almost identical.
> 
> What specifically didn't you like about the ZST? Too much bass? Sibilant? Too bright? Fitment/comfort? Not fast enough response for metal guitar? Vocals didn't sound good enough?
> 
> ...



Well, the ZST was a cheap solution instead of the vsonic VSDs.....the VSDs were perfect, in terms of comfort and sound quality....the only thing that 3 out of 3 got fatal driver problems just right after the warranty period, they simply fell apart.....just doesnt worth the price, almost 200 bucks thrown out of the window....I wasnt expecting the same quality as the vsonic, but for example the cable quailty is one thing bugs me off every time, the ZST cable seems to be too "sticky" and unflexible, plus the hardening at the driver - cable connection part on the cable is terrible.....couldn't make it fit properly around my ears, always stick outside to some extent.
The driver / house seems pretty cool, but the eartips are just terrible, it automatically moves out of ear my after a while, and will definitely do so during gym-time (despite of not running around for hours.....) so that's all about the physical thing, but have to admit that I like the feeling that the house is not totally empty, you can feel that it is sturdy and stuffed with materials, the problem is that it is not neccessary reflected in sound quality. It is a too harsh for me, with too much and unclear mids and highs, and the overall stage effect is just well behind even the vsd1/vsd3...I know, might not be a fair comparison, different league...I did not experience too much with the bass because I'm basically a zero-bass listener, I never add any besides what is normally included in the pre-defined presets.

SO, to me it could be a decent IEM, if the cable is changed, and the eartips are changed, and soemthing is done with the overall quality....at least some improvement, or fine-tuning of the sound shape.


----------



## Slater (Jul 4, 2017)

SittesJoe said:


> Well, the ZST was a cheap solution instead of the vsonic VSDs.....the VSDs were perfect, in terms of comfort and sound quality....the only thing that 3 out of 3 got fatal driver problems just right after the warranty period, they simply fell apart.....just doesnt worth the price, almost 200 bucks thrown out of the window....I wasnt expecting the same quality as the vsonic, but for example the cable quailty is one thing bugs me off every time, the ZST cable seems to be too "sticky" and unflexible, plus the hardening at the driver - cable connection part on the cable is terrible.....couldn't make it fit properly around my ears, always stick outside to some extent.
> The driver / house seems pretty cool, but the eartips are just terrible, it automatically moves out of ear my after a while, and will definitely do so during gym-time (despite of not running around for hours.....) so that's all about the physical thing, but have to admit that I like the feeling that the house is not totally empty, you can feel that it is sturdy and stuffed with materials, the problem is that it is not neccessary reflected in sound quality. It is a too harsh for me, with too much and unclear mids and highs, and the overall stage effect is just well behind even the vsd1/vsd3...I know, might not be a fair comparison, different league...I did not experience too much with the bass because I'm basically a zero-bass listener, I never add any besides what is normally included in the pre-defined presets.
> 
> SO, to me it could be a decent IEM, if the cable is changed, and the eartips are changed, and soemthing is done with the overall quality....at least some improvement, or fine-tuning of the sound shape.



The stock ZST cable sucks. For $5, KZ offers a silver-plated upgrade cable that is far superior. It's also not sticky in the least bit. There is mo mic however. BTW, you can greatly improve the comfort & microphonics on the ZST by removing the memory wire on both the stock and silver upgrade cable (a very easy task).

Based on your other comments, if you still want to stick with the $20-$40 budget range, give these a consideration:

Einsear T2
Xiaomi In-Ear Pro HD (triple driver)
Bosshifi B3
**** 4in1 (hybrid)
Seahf AWK-009
TY Hi-Z G3

Keep in mind in this budget range, you obviously make compromises (as you found with the ZST) - occasional QC issues such as slightly mismatched drivers, plastic housings, (sometimes) thin/fragile/rubbery cables, non-removable cables (typically), mediocre tips, and sparse accessories. However, tip rolling is a cheap & easy way to significantly improve most IEMs, and some have simple tape/bluetac mods to vent ports that offer improvements as well.

As far as longevity (related to build quality), you'll have to treat any of these IEMs with care to avoid damage & shortened life. Be aware that, in general, hybrids are a little more fragile than single driver dynamics. BA drivers can be permanently damaged by shock, such as from dropping on a table or floor. The recent wave of ChiFi audio gear in the last 2 years offers incredible bang for the buck, but it's not perfect by any means.

If you're willing to go higher on your budget ($100), consider the Magaosi K3 HD or K3 Pro (both triple driver hybrids). The Magaosi K3 HD and K3 Pro models come with filters that you can tune the sound with, as well as removable MMCX cables (2 are included in the box). They have excellent build quality, metal shells, and great sound. They are't the fastest (for speed metal), but they do everything else beautifully.

I don't have any personal experience with the Vsonic VSD, but IMO you can't go wrong with the Magaosi K3 Pro or HD.


----------



## Duncan

I'm impressed with the KZ ZST and ZS5, so will follow this thread with interest


----------



## Vidal

SittesJoe said:


> SO, to me it could be a decent IEM, if the cable is changed, and the eartips are changed, and soemthing is done with the overall quality....at least some improvement, or fine-tuning of the sound shape.



If you want build quality then perhaps something like the BossHiFi B3 would suit, the ones I've seen have been impeccably finished and they're well tuned. Another option that can be found cheaply on Gearbest is the LZ Z03A not as well made as the BossHiFi but well tuned with a better cable.


----------



## Duncan

Vidal said:


> If you want build quality then perhaps something like the BossHiFi B3 would suit, the ones I've seen have been impeccably finished and they're well tuned. Another option that can be found cheaply on Gearbest is the LZ Z03A not as well made as the BossHiFi but well tuned with a better cable.


Well, Hello Sir!

One of the newest owners of the ZS5 courtesy of your good self!

I'm genuinely impressed by the ZST/ZS5 for the pocket money prices, and after receiving the bonus IEMs (will try them soon), am quite quite tempted to extend my Chi-Fi collection via your store...

Makes me wonder when the western market will catch on, and start offering good value for money...


----------



## Vidal

Duncan said:


> Well, Hello Sir!
> 
> Makes me wonder when the western market will catch on, and start offering good value for money...



Cheers for the business, it all goes towards funding the review site.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 5, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said: ↑
TRUE! It even got a tread about them!
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/soundsoul-s-018-impressions-thread.748807/page-19

Well, I think they look Very similar even if there no hole in the back and cable is different, how would you describe soundsignature???

I think i'm as enthusiast with the Mygeek as people are with the S-018 too


1clearhead said:


> I would have to go back home and take a quick listen, they are really keepers! I will give a quick impression to their sound later this week.


Finally, I was able to take some time to listen to my *Soundsoul S-018* and it never seizes to amaze me; tight and quick bass response (with some sub-bass roll-off), MIDS are full of life, but not spacious or airy, but rather vivid and clear, and highs are excellent and clean. These remind me a lot of the KZ ATR's sound signature and soundstage, but with a veil taken right off to reveal its true clarity.

Ps. I had a hard time trying to post PIC's from my phone....I'll try again sometime this week.


----------



## hoerlurar

SittesJoe said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Need some help from mpre experienced users in selecting one of the best chinese IEMs around 30 $.
> I'm looking for something for spotify from my xiaomi phone,listening to rock and metal
> ...



I like heavy music (thrash, hardcore, death etc) but haven't really thought about which of my headphones are best for that kind of music.
I'd recommend urbanfun hifi, they're very good!


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

hoerlurar said:


> I like heavy music (thrash, hardcore, death etc) but haven't really thought about which of my headphones are best for that kind of music.
> I'd recommend urbanfun hifi, they're very good!



+1
I don't have many IEMs, but the Urbanfun HiFi is my favorite for metal (I listen to thrash, death, power and black for the most part) among ROCK Zircon and Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD.
I'm also waiting for a pair of Einsear T2. I'm very curious about how it will perform with extreme metal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hoerlurar said:


> I like heavy music (thrash, hardcore, death etc) but haven't really thought about which of my headphones are best for that kind of music.
> I'd recommend urbanfun hifi, they're very good!


Okay nice share guys, for sure Urbanfun are a MUST have Gem and I like how they perform with near everything (Classical, jazz and even IDM but perhaps not BIG Heavy Beat stuff)....as I don't really listen to metal that much it's very appreciate that ''Metal-head'' share their chifi find here too Urbanfun surprise me even more with their elegant versatility!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 5, 2017)

1clearhead said:


> Nymphonomaniac said: ↑
> TRUE! It even got a tread about them!
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/soundsoul-s-018-impressions-thread.748807/page-19
> 
> ...



This is what I bring in my travel pouch, I think you will recognize a perhaps very similar Gem:





From the little description you made about Clarity I really think it could be the same very obscure iem housing And driver...anyway, still a valuable favorite in my iem collection!

PS: I know picture is kind of dark cause of lack of light, it just had some mystery ti my collection hehe i


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is what I bring in my travel pouch, I think you will recognize a perhaps very similar Gem:
> 
> 
> From the little description you made about Clarity I really think it could be the same very obscure iem housing And driver...anyway, still a valuable favorite in my iem collection!
> ...



Care to list what's in the photo? I can make out the PortaPro and the mygeek wooden, but I am not 100% sure on the others.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Care to list what's in the photo? I can make out the PortaPro and the mygeek wooden, but I am not 100% sure on the others.


Sure, from left to right:
PMV A01 MK2 (analytical), **** XBA 6in1 (Bass and articulation), Faael 64ohm (with silver plated cable upgrade)(mids and warm), MG (clear, punchy, airy and neutralish-brightish) and Tennmak Pro...(just a old pal really)


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Sure, from left to right:
> PMV A01 MK2 (analytical), **** XBA 6in1 (Bass and articulation), Faael 64ohm (with silver plated cable upgrade)(mids and warm), MG (clear, punchy, airy and neutralish-brightish) and Tennmak Pro...(just a old pal really)



Nice. Do you also have the **** 4in1? I've been curious how it compares to the 6in1.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nice. Do you also have the **** 4in1? I've been curious how it compares to the 6in1.


I have them in the past, 4in1 are brighter and more neutral with less bass and smaller but deeper soundstage. I have a big issue with comfort due to form factor with 4in1 too so did not use them often!


----------



## loomisjohnson

BunchOfAtoms said:


> +1
> I don't have many IEMs, but the Urbanfun HiFi is my favorite for metal (I listen to thrash, death, power and black for the most part) among ROCK Zircon and Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD.
> I'm also waiting for a pair of Einsear T2. I'm very curious about how it will perform with extreme metal.


i'd add the boarseman kr49 to that list--they're bass monsters with very good clarity; likewise the senzer h1


----------



## snip3r77

The p1 pinnacle is $114 at massdrop. How does it compares to k3 hd ?


----------



## Vidal

Not impressed with the UiiSii HM8 - seems a step backwards but need to listen to the HM7 again to be sure. Hi805 is a much better bet IMO


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *PMV A01 MK2 mini review of an underated analytical beast:*
> 
> 
> Why didnt we hear alot about this PMV iem on headfi is unknown to me, perhaps some guru tell the crownd that it can destroy your eardrum very fast if badly use, wich it's true like we must of earphone, this very one should be use with care cause like with vivid HD big screen that can make you blind if you look at them to much, the PMV is so intensely ''HD'' in it's rendering that for loud music listener like me it can be traumatising and very dangerous, but beauty is in danger with the A01, and as we say devils in hide in details, it's a hell of a fun to be dangerously musical!
> ...


agree with all of the above--the pmv are  a pretty significant leap over the <$50 giants touted on these pages. my only small nit is that the bass isn't quite as fast and etched as ideal, tho it doesn't bleed over. overall these sound "live" and are a fantastic value at $60.


----------



## CYoung234 (Jul 6, 2017)

I wrote on another forum that I have the following ciems on order:

KZ ZS5
**** XBA 6in1
Urbanfun hybrid
MyGeek Professional Wood
Tennmak Crazy Cello

One of the things I am looking for in these is good isolation for use on airplanes. I don't fly a lot anymore, but when I do, it is between Paraguay, where I am living now, and the U.S.

So, does this come down more to what ear tips I use, or would there be a preference for one of these 5 for that purpose. Source would be my phone, a Nexus 6p or my laptop, an Asus Zenbook U303LA I think.

Oh, I listen to a pretty wide range of music, from large orchestral classical (Mahler, Bruckner, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, etc.), Pop (Sia, Coldplay, etc.), older progressive rock, like Genesis, Steve Hackett, some 90s rock like Tears for Fears, and some newer stuff, like the Jezebels, more alt-indie type stuff.


----------



## Zoide

CYoung234 said:


> I wrote on another forum that I have the following ciems on order:
> 
> KZ ZS5
> **** XBA 6in1
> ...



Just to clarify, those would be IEMs, not CIEMs, since they aren't custom


----------



## s4tch

CYoung234 said:


> I wrote on another forum that I have the following ciems on order:
> 
> KZ ZS5
> **** XBA 6in1
> ...


you might want to try some different tips. for me, foam tips work usually the best, but ymmv.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> I wrote on another forum that I have the following ciems on order:
> 
> KZ ZS5
> **** XBA 6in1
> ...



Man, you made really nice interesting choice for SOUND Quality, but not exactly for noise cancelation, for that, custom like iem like tennmak pro (not particularly good for classical tough for that Tennmak Piano would be better), **** UES hybrid could be very interesting but for pop it's very bass light, hum, so I think *ZS5* cancel the more noise but could not confirm because I don't receive them yet Anyway, if you use memory foams tips it cancel noise quite a lot with any earphones.


----------



## CYoung234

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man, you made really nice interesting choice for SOUND Quality, but not exactly for noise cancelation, for that, custom like iem like tennmak pro (not particularly good for classical tough for that Tennmak Piano would be better), **** UES hybrid could be very interesting but for pop it's very bass light, hum, so I think *ZS5* cancel the more noise but could not confirm because I don't receive them yet Anyway, if you use memory foams tips it cancel noise quite a lot with any earphones.



Thanks. I have several different types of tips on order. As far as my selections, you are either to thank or to blame for a number of them!


----------



## trumpethead

Audiotistic said:


> I got my ZS5's off Gearbest.  Came in a box with all included accessories, no complaints here.
> 
> My ZST Blue came from GB completely sealed in the small retail box not the larger box with the magnetic flap..No complaints though I think the larger box is a bit of waste...imo
> 
> ...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> Thanks. I have several different types of tips on order. As far as my selections, you are either to thank or to blame for a number of them!


----------



## Starway (Jul 8, 2017)

For AU$12 delivered to my door my mind is blown. They perform too well for their price...they come across natural... just have to crank it up a bit. I'm referring to the Remax RM-610D here. Excellent spot audiobudget

I have ordered most of the list and some are still on the way. My favorite for Jazz so far is the warm wooden beauty the DZAT DF-10... oh the packaging for these... I felt though as if I received a classy personal box from China. For AU$30 another value gem. Amazing sound quality that does a lot of things well.


----------



## ChrisNoob

Let's say if I get a good IEM like the ZS5, in terms of sound quality, are the cable with inline mic inferior to those without? And if so, can anybody explain why? 

Would love the convenience of the inline mic/remote but don't know if it's worth it if it's much much worse compared to a standard cable...


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


>



Ah, Justin Timberlake was such a lucky guy LOL


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Starway said:


> For AU$12 delivered to my door my mind is blown. They perform too well for their price...they come across natural... just have to crank it up a bit. I'm referring to the Remax RM-610D here. Excellent spot audiobudget
> 
> I have ordered most of the list and some are still on the way. My favorite for Jazz so far is the warm wooden beauty the DZAT DF-10... oh the packaging for these... I felt though as if I received a classy personal box from China. For AU$30 another value gem. Amazing sound quality that does a lot of things well.



This Remax RM-610D begin to really intrigue me now, they receive rave reviews and now I begin to beleive it is a real serious gem. What about imaging and instrument separation?

At 9$ on GB right now, and I see them around 6$ in flash sale sometime before so next time I will press the buy botton surely.
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351829.html

And yes, what a refreshing and beautifull packaging DZAT have, and you have pencil and writing pad for writing nice little review on the go


----------



## Starway (Jul 26, 2017)

I was easily able to pick out every single layer in a song. Even when the piece got hectic, the RM-610D knew what to do and even showed off a bit. Ive been reaching for these for classical out of my phone. All the instruments appear to have their own space. Just so natural when cheapish is your expectation. AU $12 man... I've spent more on a cup of coffee.


----------



## NeonHD (Jul 8, 2017)

So two out of my three ciems that I ordered just arrived! They are the KZ ED9s and the Plextone 41M, while the Remax RM-565i is still on its way (darn you gearbest).

At first listen, the ED9 and the 41M are two polar opposites. The ED9 has a cool, airy and silky sound signature to it due to its recessed lows, neutral mids, and extra wide treble extension; kinda reminiscent to the sound signature of the Sony MH1Cs. The 41M on the other hand is a sub-bass monster that has forward mids, crisp treble with less definition than the ED9s, and has a less spacious soundstage than the ED9s.

So in summary:

KZ ED9 is cool, airy, and spacious sounding.
Plextone 41M is warm, bassy, and more intimate sounding.

I just spent my entire last night making a cool unboxing video in *stop motion *so feel free to check it out!


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> So two out of my three ciems that I ordered just arrived! They are the KZ ED9s and the Plextone 41M, while the Remax RM-565i is still on its way (darn you gearbest).
> 
> At first listen, the ED9 and the 41M are two polar opposites. The ED9 has a cool, airy and silky sound signature to it due to its recessed lows, neutral mids, and extra wide treble extension; kinda reminiscent to the sound signature of the Sony MH1Cs. The 41M on the other hand is a sub-bass monster that has forward mids, crisp treble with less definition than the ED9s, and has a less spacious soundstage than the ED9s.
> 
> ...




Which filters did you go with on the ED9 - shiny gold or dull brass?


----------



## NeonHD

slaterlovesspam said:


> Which filters did you go with on the ED9 - shiny gold or dull brass?



Shiny Gold with some foam in it, the dull brass ones were a little too sibilant for my taste.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Shiny Gold with some foam in it, the dull brass ones were a little too sibilant for my taste.



Gotcha. You can also take the foam out of the shiny gold filters (using tweezers) and try it in the dull brass filters. Sort of a cross between the 2 stock filters, and it only takes a second to try out.


----------



## NeonHD

slaterlovesspam said:


> Gotcha. You can also take the foam out of the shiny gold filters (using tweezers) and try it in the dull brass filters. Sort of a cross between the 2 stock filters, and it only takes a second to try out.



Yeah just tried it out and it got rid of the excess sibilance but didn't really help boost the bass. I'm gonna try experimenting a little bit more with different foam cut outs.


----------



## Slater (Jul 9, 2017)

NeonHD said:


> Yeah just tried it out and it got rid of the excess sibilance but didn't really help boost the bass. I'm gonna try experimenting a little bit more with different foam cut outs.



Sweet. The gold filter has an opening that is more narrow than the dull brass, which allows the gold filters to act like a cannon (hence the reason they have more bass). The downside to loading up with additional foam is the bass continues to get muddier and muddier (in addition to degrading clarity and reducing mids/highs).

Another trick (which I did to my ED9) was to remove the foam altogether and instead install some fiberfill into the gold filters (which you can get from any stuffed animal and many dog toys). You only need enough to loosely fill the filter, so don't pack it too dense. If you want to go a step further (which I also did), tape off the 2 large ear vents to completely seal them (instead of tape you can also use bluetac, modeling clay, or even epoxy them shut like I did - don't use super glue though). If you do those 2 things the ED9 will be like magic, and will have more bass and better overall sound than it ever could with just the foam. There's a slight reduction in soundstage by sealing the rear vents, but the other changes MORE than make up for it.

Also make sure you're using small-bore silicone eartips, like the included tips or KZ Starlines. No wide bore tips and no foam if you want the maximum bass.


----------



## NeonHD

slaterlovesspam said:


> Sweet. The gold filter has a more narrow opening vs the dull brass, which allows the gold filters to act like a cannon (hence the more bass). The downside to loading up with foam is the bass gets muddy really quick (in addition to degrading clarity and reducing mids/highs).
> 
> Another trick (which I did to my ED9) was to remove the foam altogether and instead install some fiberfill into the gold filters (which you can get from any stuffed animal and many dog toys). You only need enough to loosely fill the filter, so don't pack it too dense. If you want to go a step further (which I also did), tape off the 2 large ear vents to completely seal them (instead of tape you can also use bluetac, modeling clay, or even epoxy them shut like I did - don't use super glue though). If you do those 2 things the ED9 will be like magic, and will have more bass and better overall sound than it ever could with just the foam. There's a slight reduction in soundstage by sealing the rear vents, but the other changes MORE than make up for it.
> 
> Also make sure you're using small-bore silicone eartips, like the included tips or KZ Starlines. No wide bore tips and no foam if you want the maximum bass.



Hmm interesting.... thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Ivan TT

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *PMV A01 MK2 mini review of an underated analytical beast:*
> 
> 
> Why didnt we hear alot about this PMV iem on headfi is unknown to me, perhaps some guru tell the crownd that it can destroy your eardrum very fast if badly use, wich it's true like we must of earphone, this very one should be use with care cause like with vivid HD big screen that can make you blind if you look at them to much, the PMV is so intensely ''HD'' in it's rendering that for loud music listener like me it can be traumatising and very dangerous, but beauty is in danger with the A01, and as we say devils in hide in details, it's a hell of a fun to be dangerously musical!
> ...


How do they compare to Urbanfun Hifi? 
Urbanfuns are quite analytical too IMO, but lacking in midrange a little bit to me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ivan TT said:


> How do they compare to Urbanfun Hifi?
> Urbanfuns are quite analytical too IMO, but lacking in midrange a little bit to me.



Compared to *Urbanfun*, MK2 treble is sharper, soundstage wider, mids arent very fowards but more incisive and present, sound is more punchy and dynamic because *MK2 *got more bass (and drivers) than Urbanfun. In  other words the PMV are like urbanfun on amphetamine, with a more agressive soundsignature.


----------



## toddy0191

Anyone tried these?

http://s.aliexpress.com/ma6NFf6J


----------



## Vidal (Jul 9, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This Remax RM-610D begin to really intrigue me now, they receive rave reviews and now I begin to beleive it is a real serious gem. What about imaging and instrument separation?
> 
> At 9$ on GB right now, and I see them around 6$ in flash sale sometime before so next time I will press the buy botton surely.
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_351829.html



Remax 610D aren't anything special - they're similar to the Mannhas E170 but the E170 have a better clarity, treble and soundstage. They do have one extra over the E170 though and that's a 3 button control that works with iOS. I think the difference is in the drivers.

Incidentally I think the E170 became the Fanmusic E6 after rebranding and that why you can't easily find them anymore.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Remax 610D aren't anything special - they're similar to the Mannhas E170 but the E170 have a better clarity, treble and soundstage. They do have one extra over the E170 though and that's a 3 button control that works with iOS. I think the difference is in the drivers.
> 
> Incidentally I think the E170 became the Fanmusic E6 after rebranding and that why you can't easily find them anymore.



What about the Remax RM-565i?


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> Anyone tried these?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/ma6NFf6J



Is that frequency response correct? The listed range of 300Hz- 5000Hz doesn't sound correct, but if it IS correct then that thing has to sound like a portable transistor radio LOL


----------



## toddy0191

slaterlovesspam said:


> Is that frequency response correct? The listed range of 300Hz- 5000Hz doesn't sound correct, but if it IS correct then that thing has to sound like a portable transistor radio LOL




I'm hoping that's VERY wrong!!


Ordered a pair.


----------



## Vidal

UiiSii HM8 review up, a poor replacement for the HM7s IMO.


----------



## Viber

So Awei quietly released a new Bluetooth: AWEI A920*BLS* or "A920BL *Pro*".
It's available @ their Ali store.

The kicker?





That's a lot of battery time! their previous gen had the capacity for 4 hours.
I have reviewed the Awei A980bl on this site and over time they became my daily driver because of sound and comfort.   The ZS3 sounds a bit better, but i can't go back to wired after experiencing the comfort of BT.  The extra advantage is bypassing my phone's DAC and using Awei DAC instead, it just sounds better.

I really think Awei is headed in the right direction, their sound and technology are advancing while sticking to quality flat cables.

I'm going to wait and see if higher models are also scheduled for release.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Viber said:


> So Awei quietly released a new Bluetooth: AWEI A920*BLS* or "A920BL *Pro*".
> It's available @ their Ali store.
> 
> The kicker?
> ...



You can buy a bluetooth detachable cable and use it with ZS3 or higher end iem, I think detachable bluetooth cable will change the game about BT iem...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> agree with all of the above--the pmv are  a pretty significant leap over the <$50 giants touted on these pages. my only small nit is that the bass isn't quite as fast and etched as ideal, tho it doesn't bleed over. overall these sound "live" and are a fantastic value at $60.



To be honnest, PMV are the iem that I use the more this last month, with the memory foam tips I do not have comfort issue (aka pop out of my ears ALWAYS with silicone tips) and noise isolation is extreme fo real (in ya face big noisy cars, trucks and harley davidson douche, ya cannot make me deaf now cause I can do it my own way!). Highs with these are so deliciously sparkly, 3D feel and instrument separation too, and I understand about the bass but get really use to it, cause if not etched it's quite tigh and lively, no rumble but very discernable bass line wich help the super detailed soundsignature the PMV got. Strangely, when I use low gain on Ibasso DX90 the mids are really more fowards, I think i'm not finish to be impress by PMV unique sound.


----------



## Viber

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You can buy a bluetooth detachable cable and use it with ZS3 or higher end iem, I think detachable bluetooth cable will change the game about BT iem...



Yea, i asked about it on the KZ thread and apparently they suck. Only 1 hour of playtime.

It's a problem that KZ used a 2pin connector and not a common connector like MMCX for example.

I thought about buying another pair of ZS3 for the cable + cheap pair of Awei BT phones and then solder the ZS3 cable to the Awei cable\BT remote (and dump the awei ear pieces).  But it's a pretty costly "operation" and i'm not sure it will work because maybe there is another part within the Awei ear pieces that communicates with the remote.


----------



## Slater (Jul 10, 2017)

Viber said:


> I thought about buying another pair of ZS3 for the cable + cheap pair of Awei BT phones and then solder the ZS3 cable to the Awei cable\BT remote (and dump the awei ear pieces).  But it's a pretty costly "operation" and i'm not sure it will work because maybe there is another part within the Awei ear pieces that communicates with the remote.



If you do plan this, this new A920BL Pro won't work. The manufacturer advertises it as having "dual power" it 1 battery (or possibly super capacitor) in each earpiece. Also, the feature where it is turned off when magnetically clipped together and automatically turns itself on when unclipped from one another means that there are not only magnets in each earpiece, but Hall effect switches as well. You can likely shunt the Hall effect sensors (bypassing it), but doing so will probably make the headphone think they're either always turned on (thus draining the battery) or always turned off (thus never being able to turn it on).

So with that said, assuming you didn't like the sound of the A920BL Pro, the easiest thing to do would be to just swap the drivers out. This would be a simple and straightforward affair, since the front nozzle section looks like it can be pulled apart to access the drivers, and from there it would just involve desoldering/resoldering 2 wires. Just a matter of opening it up and measuring the drivers, and then finding an appropriately-sized replacement driver that you like better. You can raid the proper sized drivers from your favorite pair of KZs, or just buy brand new drivers (tons on Aliexpress including KZ drivers, but the price is often the same as a full pair of IEMs). You can even get a smaller sized driver, and buy an adapter from Aliexpress (for example, 6mm to 8mm and 8mm to 10mm conversion adapters are very common and only cost a few dollars).

Finally, you COULD easily transplant all of the Awei electronics stuff into a larger-bodied and flat-backed KZ like the ATE or ZST. The ZST would work great IMO - you get killer sound, plus plenty of room inside the shell to mount the magnet, battery, and electronics. You'd have to remove the jacks and hard wire the Awei cable. But that would be wicked!


----------



## Viber

slaterlovesspam said:


> If you do plan this, this new A920BL Pro won't work. The manufacturer advertises it as having "dual power" it 1 battery (or possibly super capacitor) in each earpiece. Also, the feature where it is turned off when magnetically clipped together and automatically turns itself on when unclipped from one another means that there are not only magnets in each earpiece, but Hall effect switches as well. You can likely shunt the Hall effect sensors (bypassing it), but doing so will probably make the headphone think they're either always turned on (thus draining the battery) or always turned off (thus never being able to turn it on).
> 
> So with that said, assuming you didn't like the sound of the A920BL Pro, the easiest thing to do would be to just swap the drivers out. This would be a simple and straightforward affair, since the front nozzle section looks like it can be pulled apart to access the drivers, and from there it would just involve desoldering/resoldering 2 wires. Just a matter of opening it up and measuring the drivers, and then finding an appropriately-sized replacement driver that you like better. You can raid the proper sized drivers from your favorite pair of KZs, or just buy brand new drivers (tons on Aliexpress including KZ drivers, but the price is often the same as a full pair of IEMs). You can even get a smaller sized driver, and buy an adapter from Aliexpress (for example, 6mm to 8mm and 8mm to 10mm conversion adapters are very common and only cost a few dollars).
> 
> Finally, you COULD easily transplant all of the Awei electronics stuff into a larger-bodied and flat-backed KZ like the ATE or ZST. The ZST would work great IMO - you get killer sound, plus plenty of room inside the shell to mount the magnet, battery, and electronics. You'd have to remove the jacks and hard wire the Awei cable. But that would be wicked!



Haha, your solution is a "bit" too complicated for me.
I meant using the wire\remote of a much cheaper Awei BT set. They had one set that was sold for like 8$ in the past.


----------



## Slater

Viber said:


> Haha, your solution is a "bit" too complicated for me.
> I meant using the wire\remote of a much cheaper Awei BT set. They had one set that was sold for like 8$ in the past.



Gotcha. I think the problem with the majority of the Awei BTs are battery life (3-4 hours). If you're OK with that, you should be fine. The newly-released A920BLS/A920BL Pro is the complicated one (for your plan), as it trades longer battery life for stuffing the ear pods full of stuff that won't work for your plan.

In addition to the older Awei stuff, I would also look for non-Awei BT headsets with 2 'control boxes'. This almost guarantees that all of the BT-related stuff (battery, electronics, etc) is all located in the control boxes and not in the ear pods. I've seen a lot of them, for about the same price as the cheap Aweis, and with more current/advanced features than the Aweis, such as Bluetooth 4.2 and aptX.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

I don't know if anybody has already posted about it, but: http://techpp.com/2017/07/11/mi-hello-ear-arc/


----------



## Slater

BunchOfAtoms said:


> I don't know if anybody has already posted about it, but: http://techpp.com/2017/07/11/mi-hello-ear-arc/



Looks interesting. Although I see some sort of large silicone flange, which appears to be acting like a very large eartip. I was under the impression these were CEIMs. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Slater (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got a pair of VSonic VSD5S today, and I'm quite impressed.

Packaging is great (like the premium ZS5 box), and includes nice accessories - multiple silicone tips, foam tips included, ear guides, and zippered carry case. Not that I care about retail packaging of a headphone, but it's generally a good sign when a manufacturer cares to go to the trouble of quality packaging and presentation.

They are comfortable to wear, and the insertion depth is just right. They sit flat enough that they could be used for sleeping. They come with silicone ear guides, but they're useless because they fall right off. Good news is the bare wires fit comfortably behind my ears without the guides at all. They can also be work down (when R & L sides are reversed), but bass is reduced as a result.

Cable feels nice - not sticky at all, not plasticy feeling, no 'kink memory', and it has very minimal microphonics (which is completely eliminated when the chin slider is used). I wish this cable was used on other IEMs. Not sure how well the cable will hold up to strains though, and the 3.5mm end could use some improvement (iffy looking strain, & the plug is comically too large).

The stock tips seem a little smaller than average when compared to almost every other brand - the stock M tips are more of a 'schmedium', and the stock L tips seem to be more of a 'marge'. Similar to the SM and ML sizes of the Spiral Dots.

The sound is warm and rich, with great soundstage (which is surprising because the shells are completely sealed w/no vents at all). Instrument separation is really good. Nice bright highs with shimmer and sparkle. There is a hint of sibilance, but I've found that's not all that uncommon with beryllium drivers. Sub-bass is a little weak, especially when straight worn down. With the next larger size tips installed though, the sub-bass fattens up nicely. Bass is tight and fast.

In general, the mids have just the right balance - instruments sound wonderful. However, there seems to be something funky w/the midrange that I can't quite put my finger on yet. I could be just imagining it, as I'm only hearing it with some tracks (specifically with some vocals). I only have a few hours of listening time so far - no BI yet, and not enough listening time to allow BBI. Maybe it will clear itself up with BI/BBI.

They scale well when amplified. A little thin sounding with the stock iPhone, better with the xduoo X3, and warm and lively like a fine wine when the FiiO E12 was added to the X3.

These are great for rock, metal, xpop (pop, Kpop, Jpop, etc), and EDM. Not sure about other genres because I don't listen to jazz, classical, etc.

All in all, I'm very happy with them, & I see these VSonic VSD5S becoming one of my favorite IEMs.


----------



## jason2087

I  haven't been around to research much lately but I was around during the initial Vsonic dynamic driver craze I have the GR07/VSD3S and GR02 Bass edition.

To be honest I actually loved the GR02 because it was a tank very very hard to damage or destroy and it was comfortable because it came with so many tips. The cord was actually decently reinforced and for awhile it was one of the best selling IEM's in China. Also was fun for bass even if the signature was V shaped. You can still get them for $30 on Amazon, but they are dated now and I'm sure there are far better sounding ones now.

Does anyone have a fun V shaped signature Chinese counterpart to recommend?


----------



## Slater

jason2087 said:


> I  haven't been around to research much lately but I was around during the initial Vsonic dynamic driver craze I have the GR07/VSD3S and GR02 Bass edition.
> 
> To be honest I actually loved the GR02 because it was a tank very very hard to damage or destroy and it was comfortable because it came with so many tips. The cord was actually decently reinforced and for awhile it was one of the best selling IEM's in China. Also was fun for bass even if the signature was V shaped. You can still get them for $30 on Amazon, but they are dated now and I'm sure there are far better sounding ones now.
> 
> Does anyone have a fun V shaped signature Chinese counterpart to recommend?



Budget?


----------



## jason2087

slaterlovesspam said:


> Budget?



Sub $50 USD is ideal but open to anything! Thanks for help I haven't been around to research as much reading thread now trying to soak in. Wow KZ really got popular around here!


----------



## Slater (Jul 13, 2017)

jason2087 said:


> Sub $50 USD is ideal but open to anything! Thanks for help I haven't been around to research as much reading thread now trying to soak in. Wow KZ really got popular around here!



Yeah, the ZS5 seems to be the monster killer du jour, and is currently $18.25 at Gearbest (w/coupon code). For the price you're going to be hard pressed to find anything better.

Fitment and comfort seem to be a complaint with some, but can be addressed for most by tearing out the memory wire from the cable. Bass is improved with a simple vent taping mod, although it is certainly OK to leave it as-is. Finally, many people swear by foam tips on the ZS5 (Comply or generics).

There are a handful of reported QC issues (as with any IEM), and it appears to be source dependent due to odd impedance matching - sounding great on most stuff and not-so-great on other sources.

Do you have any other specific requirements, like 'no behind the ear styles' or 'it must have excellent isolation' for example?


----------



## kirkftl

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yeah, the ZS5 seems to be the monster killer du jour, and is currently $18.25 at Gearbest (w/coupon code). For the price you're going to be hard pressed to find anything better.
> 
> Fitment and comfort seem to be a complaint with some, but can be addressed for most by tearing out the memory wire from the cable. Bass is improved with a simple vent taping mod, although it is certainly OK to leave it as-is. Finally, many people swear by foam tips on the ZS5 (Comply or generics).
> 
> ...



What is the code if you don't mind me asking? Only one I got to work lowered it to $19 something. Thanks.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms (Jul 13, 2017)

kirkftl said:


> What is the code if you don't mind me asking? Only one I got to work lowered it to $19 something. Thanks.



ZS5IT

Just bought them for 16€. I don't know if it's valid only from Italy. I hope it will work for you as well.


----------



## Shmulkey

BunchOfAtoms said:


> ZS5IT
> 
> Just bought them for 16€. I don't know if it's valid only from Italy. I hope it will work for you as well.



I'm in the US; it worked for me.


----------



## chinmie

has anyone does comparison between the ZS5 and urbanfun hifi?


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

chinmie said:


> has anyone does comparison between the ZS5 and urbanfun hifi?



https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1258#post-13597201

Not exactly a comparison, but better than nothing.


----------



## Vidal

Added a load of new reviews to my site, these include: -

EM-I CI880 Hybrid (9.5)
Ostry KC06A
Swing EC1
UiiSii HM6 and US80
Tennmak Piano 
I've got a few more IEMs to finish off before I start putting together my thoughts on a heap of Earbuds.


----------



## chinmie

BunchOfAtoms said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1258#post-13597201
> 
> Not exactly a comparison, but better than nothing.



thank you, i have read that post before, i just think maybe others also have tried them both and could share their views


----------



## Ivan TT (Jul 15, 2017)

chinmie said:


> has anyone does comparison between the ZS5 and urbanfun hifi?


I have both, I like Urbanfun more, at least paired with M2s.
1. Fit: ZS5 is very tips sensitive and tricky to get right, has to go deep to produce balanced sound, UF are just pop in and go. I could use UF for hours without any discomfort, but not ZS5.
2. Lo end:ZS5 has more volume (not as loudness but as overall impression of size), more rounded sound, but seems to be slower and a bit crowded, slightly all over the place. UF extends deeper and had one of the cleanest and fastest LF extensions I've experienced in my whole life, works like a charm with dubstep and related genres.
3. Lo-mid: ZS5 has less of a V-shape, so mid-range is present, but not too dominant. This gives good soundstage, but nothing close to Tennmak's Pro. UF is lacking in this department, but it's bothersome only on some indie-records from late 80's.
4. Hi-mid and Lo-high: neither have any sibilance present, but while UF is clean and clear, I hear effect of overlapping responses of drivers on ZS5 and while they seem quite linear, sometimes balance of songs I know by heart changes quite considerably (e.g. Don't Cry by GnR). I don't think many will be bothered by this and coloration it introduces, but UF is clean and clear, I just cannot hear any crossover effects.
5. HF: UF extends into ultrasound, crisp and clear highs that sparkle, but a touch too much. I don't mind and while ZS5's sound a bit softer and balanced, probably on a softer side, I enjoy UF more, they have more air and much more open. Or in other words: I mind UF's deficiencies less, but don't try to listen to INXS Kick or Scoundrel Days by A-ha on these!
6. Sounstage: ZS5 wins here, but I would not say that UF's soundstage is narrow, it's simply not as wide.
All above is HIGHLY subjective of course, hope it helps.

Audiobudget has good reviews of both:
https://audiobudget.com/product/KZ/ZS5
https://audiobudget.com/product/URBANFUN/Hi-Fi
exploring frequency response charts is quite eye-opening, that bump around 2kHz that ZS5 has is what I was talking about above, #4.


----------



## BrunoC

Vidal said:


> Added a load of new reviews to my site, these include: -
> 
> EM-I CI880 Hybrid (9.5)
> Ostry KC06A
> ...



Can't wait for the earbud's reviews! I bet I'm not the only one


----------



## beowulf

BunchOfAtoms said:


> ZS5IT
> 
> Just bought them for 16€. I don't know if it's valid only from Italy. I hope it will work for you as well.



Got some too. I've disliked every KZ I tried, but somehow want to try it again. Must be that Andromeda shape and logo, it just makes it funny. Going to compare them side by side just for fun.
And it would be really interesting if they turn out to be good.


----------



## chinmie

Ivan TT said:


> I have both, I like Urbanfun more, at least paired with M2s.
> All above is HIGHLY subjective of course, hope it helps



thanks a lot for your in depth views. your descriptions on the urbanfun are in line with my own thoughts on them. i think i would just skip the ZS5 and search for other iem for upgrade


----------



## Vidal

chinmie said:


> thanks a lot for your in depth views. your descriptions on the urbanfun are in line with my own thoughts on them. i think i would just skip the ZS5 and search for other iem for upgrade



I think that would be a mistake, personally whilst I'm a big fan of the UF the ZS5 are superior by a noticeable margin IMO. Chi-Fi has a habit of surprising me, but I doubt there will be a sub $30 earphone that'll surpass the ZS5 anytime soon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ivan TT said:


> I have both, I like Urbanfun more, at least paired with M2s.
> 1. Fit: ZS5 is very tips sensitive and tricky to get right, has to go deep to produce balanced sound, UF are just pop in and go. I could use UF for hours without any discomfort, but not ZS5.
> 2. Lo end:ZS5 has more volume (not as loudness but as overall impression of size), more rounded sound, but seems to be slower and a bit crowded, slightly all over the place. UF extends deeper and had one of the cleanest and fastest LF extensions I've experienced in my whole life, works like a charm with dubstep and related genres.
> 3. Lo-mid: ZS5 has less of a V-shape, so mid-range is present, but not too dominant. This gives good soundstage, but nothing close to Tennmak's Pro. UF is lacking in this department, but it's bothersome only on some indie-records from late 80's.
> ...


this is a very thoughtful assessment. like the poster, and unlike vidal, i still rate the uf slightly higher, although the zs5 is definitely a serious player in this class. my main issue is the above-referenced "overlapping of drivers" on the zs5, whereas the uf has a top-to-bottom coherence you typically hear on much pricier sets. that said, some have commented that the uf can sound a bit clinical or dry, which is not a quality you can attribute to the zs5


----------



## toddy0191

Vidal said:


> Added a load of new reviews to my site, these include: -
> 
> *EM-I CI880 Hybrid (9.5)*
> Ostry KC06A
> ...



Loving the *EM-I CI880 Hybrid *with medium KZ starline tips.

How do the urban funs compare to them as am still keen on picking up a pair after my last ones were lost?


----------



## Ivan TT

Tried a simple mod on my Urbanfuns: cut foam tip in halfs and put them over the the tip, with silicone tip on top.

It tamed HF a little bit, I would not say much, but just enough to not to have my teeth aching from all the HF content. 

Had my 5 minutes of fun, returned back to stock, I like how it sizzzzzzzzles 

By the way, sound signature of UFs is very similar in its approach to Denon Envaya Mini, but extends further on both ends of spectrum more, at a fraction of a price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 14, 2017)

Just receive something VERY desired
-insert drum rolling here-
*KZ ZS5 finally arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

it make 5 minutes I listen to it, use memory foam tips and have no comfort issue.

First impression: extra wide soundstage, very detailed, quite airy, excellent instrument separation and good imaging, brightish but less than I was thinking (use Xduoo X3 wich is warmish so), bass feel a little strange for now (memory foam tips fault?).

All in all, I don't want to put them out of my ears and will share pictures and more sound impressions after a good 10H of use.

To note: Gearbest ZS5 have a little box similar to ZS3 and very minimalist, not the big fancy looking one (don't care about that as I have way too much eartips already....).

cHEErs!!

Listening to this:


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Ivan TT said:


> Tried a simple mod on my Urbanfuns: cut foam tip in halfs and put them over the the tip, with silicone tip on top.
> 
> It tamed HF a little bit, I would not say much, but just enough to not to have my teeth aching from all the HF content.
> 
> Had my 5 minutes of fun, returned back to stock, I like how it sizzzzzzzzles



I must say I've had the very same experience when my chinese foam tips arrived and I tested them on my UF.
Boomer bass, slightly recessed vocals and dampened treble. Didn't like it. Maybe it's a matter of being used to it, but I like the UF's treble with the stock tips and I've never had any sibilance problem though.
Reverted to stock tips after a couple of days, and... I like how it sizzzzzzzzles.


----------



## chinmie

Ivan TT said:


> Tried a simple mod on my Urbanfuns: cut foam tip in halfs and put them over the the tip, with silicone tip on top.
> 
> It tamed HF a little bit, I would not say much, but just enough to not to have my teeth aching from all the HF content.



do you have pictures of the mod? i can't seem to get my mind to understand 



Ivan TT said:


> sound signature of UFs is very similar in its approach to Denon Envaya Mini, but extends further on both ends of spectrum more, at a fraction of a price.



i googled the denon, but only finds that it's a bluetooth speaker.. is that what you mean?


----------



## Ivan TT (Jul 15, 2017)

chinmie said:


> do you have pictures of the mod? i can't seem to get my mind to understand


As above.
I forgot to mention that Denon is a Bluetooth speaker indeed, apologies.


----------



## chinmie

@Ivan TT thanks! i will try this mod on my urbanfun to see how it goes.. although to be fair i really don't find the highs of the Urbanfun to be piercing at all, but i might like the warmer sound with your mod


----------



## Slater (Jul 15, 2017)

Ivan TT said:


>



Nice mod. How is the comfort with that? Does the tip feel stiffer or more uncomfortable being stuffed with the foam? Does all the extra foam sticking out the back tickle your ear at all?

Since you're doing this mod strictly for the sound aspect, would it be easier to just cut that same foam down even smaller, and stick it inside of the nozzle, like so:


----------



## Ivan TT (Jul 15, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nice mod. How is the comfort with that? Does the tip feel stiffer or more uncomfortable being stuffed with the foam? Does all the extra foam sticking out the back tickle your ear at all?


As much as I would love to, I cannot really claim this as "my" mod or would not call it a "mod" at all.
It was just a quick experiment, cheaper than buying (yet another) pair of earphones. 
I satisfied my curiosity and that was it for me, I guess this "mod" could be improved, but proof of concept was all I was after.
What I REALLY appreciate is this amasing range of audio experiences that different earphones give us and how each and every piece of music shines differently when using them all, loving every minute of it!
PS: Cutting piece of foam sounds like a plan, but I'm not sure if consistency could be achieved between earphones and I would like to find a way to do an opposite mod: increase HF amplitude in, say. Tennmak Pro, that would be wonderful!


----------



## Slater

Ivan TT said:


> As much as I would love to, I cannot really claim this as "my" mod or would not call it a "mod" at all.
> It was just a quick experiment, cheaper than buying (yet another) pair of earphones.
> I satisfied my curiosity and that was it for me, I guess this "mod" could be improved, but proof of concept was all I was after.
> What I REALLY appreciate is this amasing range of audio experiences that different earphones give us and how each and every piece of music shines differently when using them all, loving every minute of it!
> PS: Cutting piece of foam sounds like a plan, but I'm not sure if consistency could be achieved between earphones and I would like to find a way to do an opposite mod: increase HF amplitude in, say. Tennmak Pro, that would be wonderful!



You can get pretty accurate with a hole punch. Makes the exact same size piece every time.

As far as increasing HF, that's almost always a function of the driver. So your best bet is to use EQ to tune the sound profile the way you like.

Finally, anything in front of the driver usually absorbs HF, including the foam you just added LOL.


----------



## Ivan TT

slaterlovesspam said:


> Finally, anything in front of the driver usually absorbs HF, including the foam you just added LOL.


Of course, I would not try this on TM Pro, but only on UF. 
Anyway, Ti7 is in the mail 
Any new impressions, anyone?


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Loving the *EM-I CI880 Hybrid *with medium KZ starline tips.
> 
> How do the urban funs compare to them as am still keen on picking up a pair after my last ones were lost?



From a quick listen this morning as I'm just on my way out Urbanfun's have more pronounced low end, mids on the CI880 seem more forward. Both have strong treble but CI880 are strongest.


----------



## Cya|\|

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just receive something VERY desired
> -insert drum rolling here-
> *KZ ZS5 finally arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...




FINALLY!!!
I look forward to your comparison with the other cheap ciem (especially the **** 6in1) and with the kinera h3.


----------



## Holypal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just receive something VERY desired
> -insert drum rolling here-
> *KZ ZS5 finally arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...





Could you compare it with your **** XBA 6in1? Thanks


----------



## HungryPanda

My KZ ZS5's just got delivered by my postman along with Xiaomi Pro HD's,. Going to be a good day here


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> My KZ ZS5's just got delivered by my postman along with Xiaomi Pro HD's,. Going to be a good day here



the Pro HDs, pls do the vent mod
https://audiobudget.com/product/Xiaomi/HybridPro


----------



## Xstyle (Jul 15, 2017)

Re: KZ ZS5 ... did you upgrade your cable from the stock one to silver or gold?
Please see the user review on Reddit, about the Stirk cable being below average.
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/6bewdu/warning_to_anybody_who_wants_to_get_the_kz_zs5/

_Bought the KZ ZS3, ZST, ZS5 plus a few upgrade cables. Have listened to them for a few hours and here are some quick notes.
DO NOT BUY THE ZS5 WITHOUT AN UPGRADE CABLE.
If you've read the comments from other places you'll probably have heard this one before but seriously the stock cables sound so muddy it's ridiculous.
At first I thought it might've been the IEM itself but once I switched it to the silver cable and the gold cable it sounded much nicer.
Also of note, the ZS3 and ZS5 have the same cable connector size so they fit the exact same cables. The ZST has a larger connector that can be fitted with the other cables but CABLES FOR THE ZST DO NOT FIT THE OTHER HEADPHONES. I got the silver for the ZST and held it there to test on the ZS5 but it wasn't a solid connection.
Construction wise, the ZST And ZS5 were still a bit shoddy with the fitting, especially the former with a massive gap between the red and blue casings. The ZS3 is made better and I like the more ergonomic fitting.
Haven't done much testing yet but it seems the ZS5 is a bit more balanced than the slightly more bass heavy ZS3. Haven't had much listening time with the ZST yet.
Been testing on an IPhone 6s Plus headphone jack and also from my computer with Schiit modi 2U + magni 2U. iPhone can power them fine but a better amp is recommended._

Where is best place in UK Tto buy these? Or are they all imported from Gearbest ?


----------



## Xstyle (Jul 15, 2017)

Gearbest sale in grey for KZ KS5 @ £16.53 (blue £19.50)
http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_641227.html

Where do I buy the upgraded silver cable from please, on GB?
I can't locate it.  Even a reviewer on GB said to get it.


$24 @Audio&Visual Professional Store
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...lgo_pvid=a4d4ddae-7c95-4b3c-84a7-83d40d94c9b5

Where did you guys buy it from? & cable too??


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought mine on ebay.co.uk then just ordered the silver cable from aliexpress


----------



## Xstyle

HungryPanda said:


> I bought mine on ebay.co.uk then just ordered the silver cable from aliexpress


Thanks Gearbest is cheaper @ £16.53 delivered. quick search on Fleabay was £25.99


----------



## Ver JJ

Xstyle said:


> Re: KZ ZS5 ... did you upgrade your cable from the stock one to silver or gold?
> Please see the user review on Reddit, about the Stirk cable being below average.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/6bewdu/warning_to_anybody_who_wants_to_get_the_kz_zs5/
> 
> ...



Thank you for the reply however I could not find the answer I will like to know. What is the difference in terms of sound when ZS5 is equipped with silver cable or gold cable?


----------



## Slater (Jul 16, 2017)

Ver JJ said:


> Thank you for the reply however I could not find the answer I will like to know. What is the difference in terms of sound when ZS5 is equipped with silver cable or gold cable?



Just letting you know, you're going to find this to be a very polarizing topic, and it's going to be difficult to get a definitive answer. 1 camp argues that cables make big changes to the sound and the other says they are hocus pocus and don't do anything sound-wise.

The bottom line is that you may want to consider just trying the 2 different cables yourself (that way you'll be able to come to your own conclusion as to which of the 2 camps you are in). Not trying to be a jerk, just trying to save you from following people down rabbit holes.

I can say this - compared to the stock KZ cables, the KZ upgrade cable (specifically the silver one) is better LOOKING, more flexible (ie softer), and has significantly less microphonics. That alone was worth the $5 it cost.


----------



## Ver JJ

slaterlovesspam said:


> Just letting you know, you're going to find this to be a very polarizing topic, and it's going to be difficult to get a definitive answer. 1 camp argues that cables make big changes to the sound and the other says they are hocus pocus and don't do anything sound-wise.
> 
> The bottom line is that you may want to consider just trying the 2 different cables yourself (that way you'll be able to come to your own conclusion as to which of the 2 camps you are in). Not trying to be a jerk, just trying to save you from following people down rabbit holes.
> 
> I can say this - compared to the stock KZ cables, the KZ upgrade cable (specifically the silver one) is better LOOKING, more flexible (ie softer), and has significantly less microphonics. That alone was worth the $5 it cost.



I see, (this is a little off topic) I had actually tried out MMCX to 2.5mm balanced FUSION cable, COPPER cable, and SILVER PLATED COPPER cable for my Shure SE215 when I had a visit to an audio store few days ago. The result was shocking for me (I am just going to briefly describe them), COPPER cable sound very dark, FUSION cable sound quite musical but slightly brighter than COPPER cable whereas SILVER PLATED COPPER cable sounds significantly brighter. These are just my personal opinion and it might not imply to everyone, cheer.


----------



## Xstyle (Jul 16, 2017)

Xstyle said:


> Gearbest sale in grey for KZ KS5 @ £16.53 (blue £19.50)
> http://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_641227.html


Just bought the KS5 from GB, as above.
The silver cable does NOT have the inline Mic for phone use, or any controls to change volume and tracks?
At least not the one I've seen and linked to. Please help? Thanks!


----------



## Ivan TT

Xstyle said:


> The silver cable does NOT have the inline Mic for phone use, or any controls to change volume and tracks?


No, it does not, no mic, no controls, it's just a cable.


----------



## Vidal

Xstyle said:


> Thanks Gearbest is cheaper @ £16.53 delivered. quick search on Fleabay was £25.99



GearBest typically takes two weeks sometimes less, some sellers on eBay state they're in the U.K. but still take weeks. I suspect the £26 are the same looking at them. Ali can be less than a week


----------



## Simon Jansen

Hi all,

I'm looking for an upgrade of my currents IEM's, currently I own the following IEM's: Tennmak Dulcimer, Tennmak Pro, Xiaomi Piston 2/3/Hybrid Pro HD, KZ Ate, KZ ZS3, Urbanfun Hifi, KZ ED2, Rock Zircon)

Out of these headphones I like the Urbanfun Hifi's and the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD by far (Because of their bright sound). I'm looking for a serious upgrade where I'm looking for the same sound signature as the Urbanfun' she/Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD). Comfort is also important I'd like to use them for outside/gym also. I don't like the backwards design since they are not comfortable for me (KZ Ate). 

Who can recommend me the ultimate upgrade? Price can be between $100-$150 (and does not have to be from China, currently my eyes fell on the 1More E1001, I think they got the same sound signature however I don't know if they are a big upgrade)


----------



## chickenmoon

Focal Sphear, Onkyo E-700M.


----------



## snip3r77

Simon Jansen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for an upgrade of my currents IEM's, currently I own the following IEM's: Tennmak Dulcimer, Tennmak Pro, Xiaomi Piston 2/3/Hybrid Pro HD, KZ Ate, KZ ZS3, Urbanfun Hifi, KZ ED2, Rock Zircon)
> 
> ...


You may check out k3 pro / hd


----------



## Xstyle

Ivan TT said:


> No, it does not, no mic, no controls, it's just a cable.


Are there any cables that have a mic and controls, that'd fit the KS series?


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 16, 2017)

No idea, other than the standard cable


----------



## Xstyle

Are there any recommended Chinese IEM Wireless/Bluetooth units?
I've just ordered some V-Moda Forza Metallo Wireless IEM's here:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/bluetooth-iem-recommendations.822669/#post-13602244
but would be good to know for after I lose these ones... (always happens!)


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> You may check out k3 pro / hd



Those sound great, but are behind the ear (which he doesn't want).


----------



## Micha (Jul 16, 2017)

Simon Jansen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for an upgrade of my currents IEM's, currently I own the following IEM's: Tennmak Dulcimer, Tennmak Pro, Xiaomi Piston 2/3/Hybrid Pro HD, KZ Ate, KZ ZS3, Urbanfun Hifi, KZ ED2, Rock Zircon)
> 
> ...



Go for the Co-Donguri Shizuku, they are incredible for this price range and don`t have a backwards design 

This would be the ultimate upgrade and you even do not have to spend that much.

You can get them from CD Japan e.g. : http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/feature/headphones_japan_codonguri_shizuku


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

As said, I share some pics of my now sub 50$ favorite called the KZ ZS5:

  

It make about 6h I use the ZS5 and just begin to listen to these anachronism from a far budget iem futur (cause I really feel KZ are like 10 years ahead of there time here....) and as expected (with high expectation) they are the real deal, not perfection, cause it does not really exist, but they just hit so much ahead of their price range that we can say it's a must have. Urge yourself iem collector, this is it! Thinking its possible to buy the ZS5 for 20$ (Gearbest) is a capitalist non-sens cause profit level is surely very low here with the precious compenent hide in the ZS5 body (I really don't think the ''urban legend'' about 2 BA drivers hide there for W-T-F? reason is true at all by the way).

So, just begin to listen in the sens that I feel the only real weakness about ZS5 is the comfort and it look like the only ear tips that solve this problem is memory foam tips. As every eartips style have influence on soundsignature I'm far from finish about testing the ultimate one for sound rendering, comfort is done, memory foam do the job very well and permit the housing to stay in place and never pop up of ear canal, still, I feel memory foam stole some air in soundstage and tame roundness of bass and deepness of imaging....wich are truely expectional for the price by the way!

To answer question about comparing these to XBA 6in1, bass performance of XBA is better but all the rest isn't. Impulsive conclusion: I prefer WOW effect of ZS5.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> has anyone does comparison between the ZS5 and urbanfun hifi?


Fast checking right now:
Urbanfun are clearer sounding but imaging is less analytical, bass is ligther but another time more clear, soundstage is smaller, comfort is better with UF too, ZS5 have more weight and impact in sound rendering (wich is considered brighter but I do not feel it's very bright with memory foam tips).

PS:to take with a grain of salt cause UF have like more than 200H of listening and ZS5 only 5h.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, and by the way, I receive my first 2 set of bluetooth earphone: the QCY Q29 (big win in design apparence but not in sound rendering) and Macaw T60 (not bad sounding at all but comfort isn't that good).
  

Will review them soon....but i'm not a Blue tooth guy cause my serious DAP aren't bluetooth.


----------



## Squalo (Jul 16, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac did you plug your left earpiece in the wrong way? As in the L marking on the cable should be on the outside of the earpiece. (Debossing on cable and print on the earpiece on the same side.)

Just listnened to my ZS5 a couple of hours now to check if there is any faults with them. And they sound pretty good so far. Did get the 3 button remote, not sure if I should be worried about that? Haven't tried the mic, but plugged it into my tablet and tried the volume buttons. They work but i have to press super short to get it to skip one or two steps, any longer press will make it skip more. (Like half of the total volume.) As if the chip was programmed with too short duration of press per step. And cable seems kind of long, 20 cm from Y-split to remote, and 20 cm from remote to where the heat shrink starts (not the connector end, the other end). 44 cm from Y-split to where the heat shrink starts.

I got the QY19 and Macaw T1000 bluetooth headsets. Should get around to trying them out a bit more..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 16, 2017)

Squalo said:


> Nymphonomaniac did you plug your left earpiece in the wrong way? As in the L marking on the cable should be on the outside of the earpiece. (Debossing on cable and print on the earpiece on the same side.)
> 
> Just listnened to my ZS5 a couple of hours now to check if there is any faults with them. And they sound pretty good so far. Did get the 3 button remote, not sure if I should be worried about that? Haven't tried the mic, but plugged it into my tablet and tried the volume buttons. They work but i have to press super short to get it to skip one or two steps, any longer press will make it skip more. (Like half of the total volume.) As if the chip was programmed with too short duration of press per step. And cable seems kind of long, 20 cm from Y-split to remote, and 20 cm from remote to where the heat shrink starts (not the connector end, the other end). 44 cm from Y-split to where the heat shrink starts.
> 
> I got the QY19 and Macaw T1000 bluetooth headsets. Should get around to trying them out a bit more..



Yeah, I guess it's the wrong way but it do not change the sound....I was in such a hurry to try them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wait for my updgrade silver cable to pair with the ZS5, this one isn't that bad but neither that niiiiiiice in term of over the ear comfort. Anyway, no strange cable behavior for now (wich with mice could happen it look like).

And about your BT iem, look like Macaw T1000 is kind of the same design and perhaps driver...tell us what you think about them, as well as QCY19, i'm not a Macaw fan (did not like there RT10 at all) but for the little price it look like a good bet the T60, will give them more listen (way more than the QCY29).


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm really enjoying he kz zs5 have the silver cable on order so will soon test with that


----------



## wijnands

Just in case anyone's interested...

UiiSii HM7
Package: not bad, nice pouch with them.
Build: pretty good actually. Quite the sturdy cable not ver prone of microhponics. Buds themselves are metal and sturdy

Sound:Holy *** these sound horrible!! was my first impression but 10 hours later.... really quite a wide soundstage impressive. Seperation isn't bad at all, Enough bass to justify the average taste and it does get some punch if you get these to seat properly. What does annoy me with these is the sibilance on female vocals, that's really annoying and 40 hours in it has hardly diminished.
Microphone: Good enough for phone calls
Comfort. Well, perhaps it's the way my ears are build but I really struggle to seat these comfortably and I have to make a big effort to get a decent seal.
Final verdict: even though I paid only $7 for these I'm not recommending them  because of the seating issues AND the sibilance. I could have lived with either but not both. They're in my laptop bag for phone calls and the occasional training video.  For music I find myself grabbing my sony XBA-C10 over and over again


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the UiiSii BA-T8's and rather like the sound of these


----------



## wijnands

HungryPanda said:


> I have the UiiSii BA-T8's and rather like the sound of these


No sibilance on those?


----------



## Vidal

The UiiSii US80 are worse than the HM7 for sibilance - didn't think the HM7 were particularly bad for it but I didn't get any sealing issues either which might have helped.


----------



## HungryPanda

I don't get any from my Shanling M1 or Fiio X5III


----------



## snip3r77

wijnands said:


> Just in case anyone's interested...
> 
> UiiSii HM7
> Package: not bad, nice pouch with them.
> ...



I tried the hm7 in a demo station. Definitely no go for me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 17, 2017)

Still enjoying the cherrished bad boy KZ ZS5 and use now smaller silicone tips than before to insert really deep the long nozzle, I feel the sound is more airy in imaging and bass more round and thick and comfort is better with smaller tips than big one that make nozzle pop out of my ears. Memory foam tame a little the soundstage IMO, but is supreme comfort solution. 

This is my face when I think about ZS5 price ratio performance:







Enjoying right now the new Cornelius album wich is kind of an audiophile treat


----------



## Ivan TT

Nymphonomaniac said:


> use now smaller silicone tips than before to insert really deep the long nozzle, I feel the sound is more airy in imaging and bass more round and thick and comfort is better with smaller tips than big one that make nozzle pop out of my ears. Memory foam tame a little the soundstage IMO, but is supreme comfort solution.


I have been experimenting with tips on my ZS5 last night as well. Interestingly enough stock ones have quite narrow opening on the ear side, I tried wide-bore omes from my collection and I believe in has opened the high-end a bit (more airy and better extension) and smoothed out upper-mid peak that was bothering me too.
Not stopping there I put narrow-bore tips from ZS5 on my Urbanfan and guess what? HF tamed down a little bit, so it seems to work either way.
Memory foams just kill HF on either, and I used those I've got with TF10 so it's quality stuff... 
I would really recommend at least trying wide-bore tips on ZS5 and narrow-bore ones on UF.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ivan TT said:


> I have been experimenting with tips on my ZS5 last night as well. Interestingly enough stock ones have quite narrow opening on the ear side, I tried wide-bore omes from my collection and I believe in has opened the high-end a bit (more airy and better extension) and smoothed out upper-mid peak that was bothering me too.
> Not stopping there I put narrow-bore tips from ZS5 on my Urbanfan and guess what? HF tamed down a little bit, so it seems to work either way.
> Memory foams just kill HF on either, and I used those I've got with TF10 so it's quality stuff...
> I would really recommend at least trying wide-bore tips on ZS5 and narrow-bore ones on UF.




Interesting.
Can you take pics of eartips you use? 
I don',t even know from where mine came....i'm litterally drowning under (silicone) ear tips! 
Still struggling a little with comfort, little silicone tips pop up a little!
So, I think i'm from the crownd that think ZS5 design is some retro futuristic beast that try to land his geometrical space ship in ackward human ears shape.

I will continue my quest for the right eartips too.


----------



## Ivan TT

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Interesting.
> Can you take pics of eartips you use?
> I don',t even know from where mine came....i'm litterally drowning under (silicone) ear tips!
> Still struggling a little with comfort, little silicone tips pop up a little!
> ...




Don't have original KZ tips handy, but they are much narrower.


----------



## snip3r77

Lol all the chifi threads are talking about zs5. Hype is over . Next pls lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> Lol all the chifi threads are talking about zs5. Hype is over . Next pls lol


If it take 2 months to receive the new hype...I guess where in back in the  futur right now or groundhog day lol
It's no hasard if everybody talk about it right now, it mean lot of people are hyped but yes, if somebody can find a sub-50$ 4 drivers iem right now i'm all in for sure!!!!

My other big attempt is the* Kinera H3* 2BA+1DD drivers ''custom'' earphone, if your bored about ZS5 you can go there:
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/the-new-kinera-h3-triple-hybrid-iem.853161/


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Lol all the chifi threads are talking about zs5. Hype is over . Next pls lol



The "next" you refer to will be the ZSR.

I have my ears to the track now, & I can hear the ZSR hype train off in the distance right now. Chug a chuga, chug a chuga...

LOL


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

What what what!

Fast search....reddit say 10 drivers iem (not a perfect source).

If so, with chinese langage, it can mean 5 drivers x 2.....wich will be more logic, but anyway, tell us more about this ZSR so the hype chuga begin!

Any pic or link?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What what what!
> 
> Fast search....reddit say 10 drivers iem (not a perfect source).
> 
> ...



This is the only pic that has ever been leaked to date.


----------



## snip3r77

slaterlovesspam said:


> This is the only pic that has ever been leaked to date.



Let me Guess $19 for 8 Drivers
Sub $25 for 10 Drivers at gear best


----------



## Vidal

snip3r77 said:


> Next pls lol



E-MI CI880 Hybrid - very good earphone as long as you like treble and neutral sound.


----------



## Vidal

I've also got some more Einsear earphones on route so hopefully they'll throw up a decent pair.


----------



## Ivan TT

My Ti7 arrived today...

Amasing sound, great synergy with Shanling M2s, wide soundstage, precise details, lush mids, clean highs, round low end, very musical end engaging.

Getting right fit is a bit tricky and has significant effect on low end, ended up cutting memorywire out.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just received my Ourart T17's from the postman. Package was a bit battered but earphones are fine, sounding good so far


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Ti7 is a nice bud. Little thick in the mid-range for me though. Masks some detail. Build and design are top notch though. Good looking (subjective) piece of kit.

    ​


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ivan TT said:


> My Ti7 arrived today...
> 
> Amasing sound, great synergy with Shanling M2s, wide soundstage, precise details, lush mids, clean highs, round low end, very musical end engaging.
> 
> Getting right fit is a bit tricky and has significant effect on low end, ended up cutting memorywire out.



Must admit their superb looking and quite cheap priced for this kind of construction with detachable cable, they are seriously on my wish list....what other earbud you got? Did you have Mrz Tomahawk to compare them to, could be interesting cause it have a hell of big soundstage! If you have a futuristic smarthphone that fastly take great pics please share some too

Right now i'm enjoying these:

 
Newly arrive are the Seahf AWK F32T.
Nice and realist bass (not boomy, no sub rumble), foward brightish mids (no hissing tough), extended treble with great details, quite textured sound presentation and instrument separation is impressive. I think they beat the Faael 64ohm but not the Tomahawk even if it can distort with headvy bass and F32t never distort.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 19, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> The Ti7 is a nice bud. Little thick in the mid-range for me though. Masks some detail. Build and design are top notch though. Good looking (subjective) piece of kit.


Ouch! My eyes that is connect to my brain that is is connect to my earbuds desire!
These look TOO beautifull!

Thick midrange give more presence to vocal?
Did soundstage is airy and around the head???

Hum and about design, not sure about the over ear one....if I buy it will prefer using it like any earbud so the cable could be a problem. Can it stay in place the normal way?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Ouch! My eyes that is connect to my brain that is is connect to my earbuds desire!
> These look TOO beautifull!
> 
> Thick midrange give more presence to vocal?
> ...



They do have a mid-range focus to my ears with great vocal presence, I just think the thickness takes away from them a bit. I prefer the Penon iems slightly thinner presentation over the Ti7, though I can easily see someone liking it the other way.

Soundstage is deceptively large. At first it seems pretty standard for an earbud (well, among those few I've used), but occasionally it'll throw sounds off in the middle of nowhere and freak me out. Can't tell you how many times I thought there was someone else in the room.


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> They do have a mid-range focus to my ears with great vocal presence, I just think the thickness takes away from them a bit. I prefer the Penon iems slightly thinner presentation over the Ti7, though I can easily see someone liking it the other way.
> 
> Soundstage is deceptively large. At first it seems pretty standard for an earbud (well, among those few I've used), but occasionally it'll throw sounds off in the middle of nowhere and freak me out. Can't tell you how many times I thought there was someone else in the room.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vidal said:


> E-MI CI880 Hybrid - very good earphone as long as you like treble and neutral sound.



Have to agree with @Vidal here, phenomenal for the £19.99 I paid on Amazon.  Some may consider them bright but even though I'm not a treble head, I really enjoy the detailed highs as they are not harsh or sibilant, just sparkly.

They are superior to the **** 4in1s to me as they have more forward mids and superb build quality.

Get a good seal on them and the bass is very good too.

Thinking about pulling the trigger on the YINJW P8 3 as well.  3 dynamic drivers with a crossover for sub $20. Anyone tried them?

http://s.aliexpress.com/j2qEr6Zj


----------



## Vidal

toddy0191 said:


> Have to agree with @Vidal here, phenomenal for the £19.99 I paid on Amazon.  Some may consider them bright but even though I'm not a treble head, I really enjoy the detailed highs as they are not harsh or sibilant, just sparkly.
> 
> They are superior to the **** 4in1s to me as they have more forward mids and superb build quality.
> 
> Get a good seal on them and the bass is very good too.



@B9Scrambler was the first to try these and feedback on how good they are.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Waiting is finish, *Kinera H3* is out now for sell at Penonaudio!

https://penonaudio.com/KINERA-H3?search=KINERA


----------



## colgateam

Only _just _belongs in this thread with that price lol


----------



## Ivan TT (Jul 19, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> what other earbud you got?


Let me check...
In no particular order: ZS5, TF10, Urbanfan, CKR-70, Falael 32 ohm, Tennmak Pro...













Update: with a bit of experimentation I could get more secure and predictable fit with these:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ivan TT said:


> Let me check...
> In no particular order: ZS5, TF10, Urbanfan, CKR-70, Falael 32 ohm, Tennmak Pro...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, thanks for the (too) nice pics but Oh man!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

colgateam said:


> Only _just _belongs in this thread with that price lol


Yep, 2$ more and it go in the sub-10 000$ thread

But with Kinera, value is in the center of their philosophy, and quality too with the hard work they make to find compenent and high quality cable for these H3 fancy looking beast. Very first impression isn't bad and I should try them soon so will share impressions here. I have big attempt about these.


----------



## thejoker13

toddy0191 said:


> Have to agree with @Vidal here, phenomenal for the £19.99 I paid on Amazon.  Some may consider them bright but even though I'm not a treble head, I really enjoy the detailed highs as they are not harsh or sibilant, just sparkly.
> 
> They are superior to the **** 4in1s to me as they have more forward mids and superb build quality.
> 
> ...


I actually just received the p8's today. I couldn't pass up a dynamic triple driver for 16 bucks, lol. I've never even heard of a dynamic triple driver before. I am pleasantly surprised by these. They have a very smooth, balanced sound, with just a bit of an elevated low end. I'm actually extremely happy with them and would have paid more than double the price for this kind of sound and build quality. They're definitely worth trying out.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 19, 2017)

Just a heads up for anyone interested but Gearbest.com has a sale on right now on Earphones: http://www.gearbest.com/promotion-earbuds-hot-sale-special-940.html

Among the earphones on sale I recommend:

KZ ZS3 (7 euros!) Balanced bassy with nice quality and pleasant to listen. Easy to recommend to most listeners and great to listen to with most genres
KZ ATE (7,88e) neutral sounding, wide soundstage and a lot of clarity. My personal favorites in terms of sound signature but require a good seal to get  the most out of them and their shape doesn't facilitate that in my ears
KZ ZST (10.51e) very fun and lively sound but not for those sensitive to high frequencies. Really fun to listen to, everything sounds lively but depending on what music you are listening to they can get a bit tiring due to the harsh high frequencies. The optional silver cable sold on Aliexpress helps attenuate the highs ever so slightly. The KZ ZS5 is considered an improvement on these in most regards and are also on sale for 15ish-to-20 euros depending on which model you pick though I've yet to try it.
Somic V4 (14e) very detailed and impressive sound though lackluster in terms of bass. Kind of similar to the KZ ATE but with less bass, perhaps a bit more detail and better ergonomics.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Griffith said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested but Gearbest.com has a sale on right now on Earphones: http://www.gearbest.com/promotion-earbuds-hot-sale-special-940.html
> 
> Among the earphones on sale I recommend:
> 
> ...


What the heck....frist 10 buyer of KZ ZS5 got it for 10 absurdus dollarus! 
Okay....look like serious sale fo'real.

Might try a ZS5 buy at midnight (say the guy with ZS5 in his ears).


----------



## Alan Estrada

@Nymphonomaniac hey, i just received the XBAs, I was expecting them to be bassy, I can barely hear low frequencies, what's your tip around this?, EQ or just burn in?, I've only had them on pink noise for about 4 hours and still barely any bass :/


----------



## T3NCZAR (May 26, 2022)

‎‎


----------



## Holypal

T3NCZAR said:


> What iem would you guys recommend that has a balanced signature?  One really important feature is a durable cable and it might be nice if it was detachable.  Thanks!



MEE audio Pinnacle P1 meets all your needs, for $199. 

Vsonic GR07 detachable version also good, $100.

A cheap choice might be KZ ZS5, $18.


----------



## T3NCZAR (May 26, 2022)

‎‎‎


----------



## loomisjohnson

for balanced signature under $50,  the bosshifi b3 is probably the best, or the current iteration of the havi b3


----------



## snip3r77

T3NCZAR said:


> Omg i completely forgot to mention im looking for something sub $50.  Id consider the zs5 but imo the angular casing is ugly.


Tell it to all the Andromeda fans


----------



## groucho69

loomisjohnson said:


> for balanced signature under $50,  the bosshifi b3 is probably the best, or the current iteration of the havi b3



You give me itchy payment fingers regularly.......if I was in the market I'd easily pull the trigger on the bosshifi b3s....now I need to stop hyperventilating.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

T3NCZAR said:


> What iem would you guys recommend that has a balanced signature?  One really important feature is a durable cable and it might be nice if it was detachable.  Thanks!


Perhaps for 12$ the KZ ZST will suit you more?

My personal choice would be the Mygeek wooden earphone or Urbanfun Hybrid, but both haven't detachable cable.

I think Bosshifi B3 is a really nice suggestion too!


----------



## Vidal

@T3NCZAR 

BossHiFi B3 or Boarseman KR25D if you want to save some money. Neither have removeable cable but the Boarseman probably don't cost much more than a replacement cable.


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Perhaps for 12$ the KZ ZST will suit you more?
> 
> My personal choice would be the Mygeek wooden earphone or Urbanfun Hybrid, but both haven't detachable cable.
> 
> I think Bosshifi B3 is a really nice suggestion too!



I'd consider the Mygeek seriously myself because it says that it's better than "any cell headset wife." That is always good.


----------



## normanl

Vidal said:


> E-MI CI880 Hybrid - very good earphone as long as you like treble and neutral sound.



Where may I get it for the lowest price?


----------



## Vidal

Best place to buy if you're in the UK is Amazon - if not in the UK then Aliexpress have it as well


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Best place to buy if you're in the UK is Amazon - if not in the UK then Aliexpress have it as well



Why not get it from you since you're also in the UK?


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Why not get it from you since you're also in the UK?



I don't sell it, plus I'm closing the store as soon as my current stock is sold so wouldn't look to stock it.


----------



## normanl

Vidal said:


> Best place to buy if you're in the UK is Amazon - if not in the UK then Aliexpress have it as well



It's not listed in amazon.co.uk, and only one store in Aliexpress has it for $50. Is that the reasonable price?


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> I don't sell it, plus I'm closing the store as soon as my current stock is sold so wouldn't look to stock it.



Sorry to hear.


----------



## snip3r77

Need more <3
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/t...sions-now-with-1-3-5-and-king-reviews.852820/


----------



## toddy0191

normanl said:


> It's not listed in amazon.co.uk, and only one store in Aliexpress has it for $50. Is that the reasonable price?



Here you go:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...ds=blumuze&dpPl=1&dpID=31COA9JJOHL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> Sorry to hear.



New job, so won't have time to run it anymore.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> New job, so won't have time to run it anymore.



That's good then. I know you've been looking - congrats!


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> New job, so won't have time to run it anymore.



That's better than a silver lining!


----------



## CYoung234

Is anyone here using the **** 6 in 1 XBA? I just received my pair yesterday, and listened to them for a couple of hours with just the stock triple flange tips. In general, they sound quite good. At least brand new, there is some congestion in the upper mids, particularly when handling massed strings. Also, I listened to a couple of Sia tracks, and the upper mids are a bit artificial sounding in spots. I think some burn in and different tips will probably help that a lot. Other than that, they sound pretty balanced. Source was just my Nexus 6p, but I run the Ainur audio software on it (Sauron, with the Dirac add-on). I was using Neutron as the player.

So, my general overall impression was quite positive. I also listened to some Coldplay, live from the Albert Hall, Shostakovich Symphonies 1 and 7 (Chicago Symphony / Bernstein)  and a little bit of Yes, Magnification.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> Is anyone here using the **** 6 in 1 XBA? I just received my pair yesterday, and listened to them for a couple of hours with just the stock triple flange tips. In general, they sound quite good. At least brand new, there is some congestion in the upper mids, particularly when handling massed strings. Also, I listened to a couple of Sia tracks, and the upper mids are a bit artificial sounding in spots. I think some burn in and different tips will probably help that a lot. Other than that, they sound pretty balanced. Source was just my Nexus 6p, but I run the Ainur audio software on it (Sauron, with the Dirac add-on). I was using Neutron as the player.
> 
> So, my general overall impression was quite positive. I also listened to some Coldplay, live from the Albert Hall, Shostakovich Symphonies 1 and 7 (Chicago Symphony / Bernstein)  and a little bit of Yes, Magnification.



Yeah, I listen to these quite often and like them for the unique soundsignature they give. Burn in will open the sound a little cause I don,t feel they are congested, the just lack a little deepness  and clarity to became perfection. Really, try to listen to bassy music and use perhaps a silicone eartips that can go deep in ear, triple flange can stole some bass and mids IMO.


----------



## CYoung234 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I listen to these quite often and like them for the unique soundsignature they give. Burn in will open the sound a little cause I don,t feel they are congested, the just lack a little deepness  and clarity to became perfection. Really, try to listen to bassy music and use perhaps a silicone eartips that can go deep in ear, triple flange can stole some bass and mids IMO.



Thanks for the reply. Oh, there is plenty of bass for me, at least. The problem is that the higher mid range starts running together at certain times. It sounds like sibilance, but a a little lower frequency than I normally associate with sibilance. For example, the choruses on Sia's I'm Alive shows this. Because of that, the sound gets kind of artificial sounding. I have a bunch of other tips on the way. The packaging I got was just the phones, the triple flange tips and a set of small, medium and large silicone tips. I tried the medium silicone tips, but like the triple flange better.

Oh, I forgot to mention that one of the things I listened to was Steve Hackett - The Total Experience Live in Liverpool. There is a track call Shadow of the Hierophant that has a ton of synthesizer bass pedals on it. I also checked using the Bink Audio FLAC Test tones - I can hear the 10hz tone with these phones. I cannot hear that one on my Fostexes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Oh, there is plenty of bass for me, at least. The problem is that the higher mid range starts running together at certain times. It sounds like sibilance, but a a little lower frequency than I normally associate with sibilance. For example, the choruses on Sia's I'm Alive shows this. Because of that, the sound gets kind of artificial sounding. I have a bunch of other tips on the way. The packaging I got was just the phones, the triple flange tips and a set of small, medium and large silicone tips. I tried the medium silicone tips, but like the triple flange better.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention that one of the things I listened to was Steve Hackett - The Total Experience Live in Liverpool. There is a track call Shadow of the Hierophant that has a ton of synthesizer bass pedals on it. I also checked using the Bink Audio FLAC Test tones - I can hear the 10hz tone with these phones. I cannot hear that one on my Fostexes.



Just listen to the Alive track here trough Ibasso DX90 dac:


And, I think I understand what you say, cause she have a very high pitch voice and when she sing ''im (ssssss)still breathing'' little hissing in background voice can occur.

It do it (more subtle) with Agnes Obel song too:


Lot of my iem can do stuff like this, earbud too....but now I feel I will became obsess by this devil details cause it doesn't really bother me before, i feel 6in1 are better with electro and instrumentals in general.

Now, I try with male vocal with Timber Timbre:


I feel the ''problem'' occur less with male vocal. Quite natural sounding here.


----------



## Alan Estrada

CYoung234 said:


> Is anyone here using the **** 6 in 1 XBA? I just received my pair yesterday, and listened to them for a couple of hours with just the stock triple flange tips. In general, they sound quite good. At least brand new, there is some congestion in the upper mids, particularly when handling massed strings. Also, I listened to a couple of Sia tracks, and the upper mids are a bit artificial sounding in spots. I think some burn in and different tips will probably help that a lot. Other than that, they sound pretty balanced. Source was just my Nexus 6p, but I run the Ainur audio software on it (Sauron, with the Dirac add-on). I was using Neutron as the player.
> 
> So, my general overall impression was quite positive. I also listened to some Coldplay, live from the Albert Hall, Shostakovich Symphonies 1 and 7 (Chicago Symphony / Bernstein)  and a little bit of Yes, Magnification.


Mine I think were defective, I have no bass at all, and the treble I just can't stand it's sibilance, but they do sound kinda good with a couple of tracks at low volume.
Overall disappointed with them, gonna try to sell them soon at it's original price, as I paid only 30 USD hahaha, but I just think my pair is defective, I don't discourage anyone to try them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Alan Estrada said:


> Mine I think were defective, I have no bass at all, and the treble I just can't stand it's sibilance, but they do sound kinda good with a couple of tracks at low volume.
> Overall disappointed with them, gonna try to sell them soon at it's original price, as I paid only 30 USD hahaha, but I just think my pair is defective, I don't discourage anyone to try them.



What???
Yeah, I really think they are defective mate, sorry to hear this....no bass at all is the opposite of the real sound of XBA 6in1


----------



## Alan Estrada

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What???
> Yeah, I really think they are defective mate, sorry to hear this....no bass at all is the opposite of the real sound of XBA 6in1


Yup, unfortunately :/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KZ engineer are on steroid I think.

KZ ZS5 wave is far from being fall and still, a new KZ model will arrive very soon.

*KZ ZSE* Dual driver open back out in 2 days the 25 july!

Only pic:


Well well, if these have a airy sound signature it sure can be interesting soundiing!


----------



## CYoung234 (Jul 23, 2017)

Alan Estrada said:


> Mine I think were defective, I have no bass at all, and the treble I just can't stand it's sibilance, but they do sound kinda good with a couple of tracks at low volume.
> Overall disappointed with them, gonna try to sell them soon at it's original price, as I paid only 30 USD hahaha, but I just think my pair is defective, I don't discourage anyone to try them.


This sounds stupid, but check to make sure the headphone jack is fully seated in your source. Mine was unusually hard to completely seat, which is a good thing from a secure connection standpoint, but a bad thing from a sound standpoint if not fully seated. I could still hear both channels, but they did not sound good at all until I checked and completely seated the connector.


----------



## Slater (Jul 24, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> KZ engineer are on steroid I think.
> 
> KZ ZS5 wave is far from being fall and still, a new KZ model will arrive very soon.
> 
> ...



Man that is good looking. I'm going to be all over that. I'm hoping (and assuming) that's it's going to have a nice airy sound and wide soundstage with that large open grille!


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> KZ engineer are on steroid I think.
> 
> KZ ZS5 wave is far from being fall and still, a new KZ model will arrive very soon.
> 
> ...



now this is interesting


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> Man that is good looking. I'm going to be over that. I'm hoping (and assuming) that's it's going to have a nice airy sound and wide soundstage with that large open grille!



I can't stop drooling....


----------



## Viber

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/692833600/jaap-the-next-generation-of-truly-wireless-earphon

That's a pretty smart idea by lendmeurears!  almost 20 hours battery life for their new Bluetooth earphones. That's crazy


----------



## Alan Estrada

CYoung234 said:


> This sounds stupid, but check to make sure the headphone jack is fully seated in your source. Mine was unusually hard to completely seat, which is a good thing from a secure connection standpoint, but a bad thing from a sound standpoint if not fully seated. I could still hear both channels, but they did not sound good at all until I checked and completely seated the connector.


I tried everything, even that, I had them burning in for about 20+ hrs plus the time i listen to them and still barely any bass, had them from different sources (my dac, out of my laptop's soundcard, my stereo's output jack, etc.)
Though it's the only thing they lack, they have clarity and spaciousness, but rather sibilant, thanks for the advice though


----------



## groucho69

Alan Estrada said:


> I tried everything, even that, I had them burning in for about 20+ hrs plus the time i listen to them and still barely any bass, had them from different sources (my dac, out of my laptop's soundcard, my stereo's output jack, etc.)
> Though it's the only thing they lack, they have clarity and spaciousness, but rather sibilant, thanks for the advice though



You haven't tried everything...


----------



## HonorKirin (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi! Newbie here. I will be getting a pair of <$10 earphones, but have no idea which to pick. Sub-bass, clarity, wide soundstage, comfort of the earphones are my main considerations. The earphones below is what I found interesting:
- UiiSii HM7
- QKZ W1 Pro
- QKZ W3 (aka DM300, updated and improved version of W1 Pro?)
- KZ ATE
- KZ ZSE (too new to know yet, but the dual drivers looks promising)
- This unspecified Tingo IE-800 (Tennmak 800) for $10?: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...785339022.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.FXgjEj
I know all of these are very good earphones, but I would hear some of the detailed opinions from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## groucho69

HonorKirin said:


> Hi! Newbie here. I will be getting a pair of <$10 earphones, but have no idea which to pick. Sub-bass, clarity, wide soundstage, comfort of the earphones are my main considerations. The earphones below is what I found interesting:
> - UiiSii HM7
> - QKZ W1 Pro
> - QKZ W3 (aka DM300, updated and improved version of W1 Pro?)
> ...



KZ ZS5 are my favorite new purchase. Slightly more $


----------



## loomisjohnson

HonorKirin said:


> Hi! Newbie here. I will be getting a pair of <$10 earphones, but have no idea which to pick. Sub-bass, clarity, wide soundstage, comfort of the earphones are my main considerations. The earphones below is what I found interesting:
> - UiiSii HM7
> - QKZ W1 Pro
> - QKZ W3 (aka DM300, updated and improved version of W1 Pro?)
> ...


all these iems are review by vidal on the asian provocative ear site


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*ZS5* Eargams right now with this Bonobo track:


Imaging, back ground texture, 3D feel, delicious bass roundness, sub bass melody, foward vocals, good test track!

Perfect for the review im about to finish


----------



## groucho69

Cool.


----------



## CYoung234

I will be providing initial impressions in the next few days. I received my first pair of ZS5's, a pair of Mygeek professionals and a pair of Tennmak Crazy Cellos. The only ones I have listened to at all so far are the Mygeeks, and that was only for 5 minutes or so. First impression is they are a bit bass heavy, but sound good otherwise. This is stock tips, driven by my Nexus 6p...


----------



## Mal Waldron

CYoung234 said:


> I will be providing initial impressions in the next few days. I received my first pair of ZS5's, a pair of Mygeek professionals and a pair of Tennmak Crazy Cellos. The only ones I have listened to at all so far are the Mygeeks, and that was only for 5 minutes or so. First impression is they are a bit bass heavy, but sound good otherwise. This is stock tips, driven by my Nexus 6p...



Try with foam tips, bass is reduced significantly.


----------



## FryderykChopin

Hey guys, I found these earphones that I think of buying: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/nicehck-eb200.22496/reviews

I found them on aliexpress for 17$. However the reviewer says the earphones have 200 ohms and that I'll need an amplifier - is that be absolutely necessary for casual listening on phone? I can't go without it? I've never had earphones with such high impendance so I don't know what I'm dealing with, but is that true that 200 ohms earphones + no amplifier = not being able to hear anything?


----------



## Vidal

FryderykChopin said:


> Hey guys, I found these earphones that I think of buying: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/nicehck-eb200.22496/reviews
> 
> I found them on aliexpress for 17$. However the reviewer says the earphones have 200 ohms and that I'll need an amplifier - is that be absolutely necessary for casual listening on phone? I can't go without it? I've never had earphones with such high impendance so I don't know what I'm dealing with, but is that true that 200 ohms earphones + no amplifier = not being able to hear anything?



The reviewer is probably spot on, I very much doubt a phone will give you a decent volume with those (maybe a LG V10 would). Try something like the Monk+, Qian 25, Ty Hi Z 32 or similar if earbuds are your thing and you don't want to purchase a headphone amp or dac/amp


----------



## maxxevv

Nymphonomaniac said:


> KZ engineer are on steroid I think.
> 
> KZ ZS5 wave is far from being fall and still, a new KZ model will arrive very soon.
> 
> ...



They are out on AE already.   US$9/- gets you one from the KZ Official Store.  

The specs are interesting for the price, as it goes 20-45,000 hz,  120 DB.  Really tempted to just buy one for trying !


----------



## HonorKirin

groucho69 said:


> KZ ZS5 are my favorite new purchase. Slightly more $


Yeah ZS5 is awesome, but I'm looking for a cheaper earphone that I'll feel more relaxed to bring around.


----------



## HonorKirin

loomisjohnson said:


> all these iems are review by vidal on the asian provocative ear site


Yup, did my survey based on aproear and Audiobudget websites, but its still difficult to choose. hehe


----------



## Aliante

Hi guys,

Sorry to barge in like this... But 206 pages... Too much  I was wondering if someone could point me to some good all-around Chinese earphones. Price is not really an object, but I want them to be worth the money of course. I listen to various types of music, thus the need for all-around, or as close to it as gets. Oh, and I do like to feel my bass. Not for it to overpower the rest, but man, I love and want to feel it. 

Any advise would be much appreciated (-:


----------



## Ferdi91

Aliante said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to barge in like this... But 206 pages... Too much  I was wondering if someone could point me to some good all-around Chinese earphones. Price is not really an object, but I want them to be worth the money of course. I listen to various types of music, thus the need for all-around, or as close to it as gets. Oh, and I do like to feel my bass. Not for it to overpower the rest, but man, I love and want to feel it.
> 
> Any advise would be much appreciated (-:



Suggest KZ ZS3: bass oriented IEMs with detachable cable. Really comfortable and with a ridiculous price!


----------



## Vidal

Aliante said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to barge in like this... But 206 pages... Too much  I was wondering if someone could point me to some good all-around Chinese earphones. Price is not really an object, but I want them to be worth the money of course. I listen to various types of music, thus the need for all-around, or as close to it as gets. Oh, and I do like to feel my bass. Not for it to overpower the rest, but man, I love and want to feel it.
> 
> Any advise would be much appreciated (-:



I have a stack of reviews on my site - see signature link. In the sub $50 best bang for buck (with respectable bass) in my opinion are the KZ ZS5 and Urbanfun HiFi. There are lots of others out there, if you're based in the UK/EU and have prime membership there is the Winingtone RB601 which are stupidly good value for what they deliver. KZ ZS3 are a decent earphone but there are now better options.


----------



## Ferdi91

Vidal said:


> I have a stack of reviews on my site - see signature link. In the sub $50 best bang for buck (with respectable bass) in my opinion are the KZ ZS5 and Urbanfun HiFi. There are lots of others out there, if you're based in the UK/EU and have prime membership there is the Winingtone RB601 which are stupidly good value for what they deliver. KZ ZS3 are a decent earphone but there are now better options.



I have Both the KZ. I agree with you on the general better quality of the ZS5, but i've suggested the ZS3 because of the Aliante's request about the "Bass", a bit weak in the ZS5.


----------



## Vidal

Ferdi91 said:


> I have Both the KZ. I agree with you on the general better quality of the ZS5, but i've suggested the ZS3 because of the Aliante's request about the "Bass", a bit weak in the ZS5.



Some have said the bass is too much with the ZS5 as well, I think it's about right. However, even for bass forward earphones there are better options than the ZS3 the Winingtones being an example, as you also get a balanced filter.


----------



## Ferdi91 (Jul 27, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Some have said the bass is too much with the ZS5 as well, I think it's about right. However, even for bass forward earphones there are better options than the ZS3 the Winingtones being an example, as you also get a balanced filter.



I've looking at some IEMs to train my ear and overall listening, without spending over 70 euro and to compare them with the KZ ZS5 i own and use every day. I read some very good reviews about the PMV A-01 MK2, some suggest to go on RHA 750. Can you please give me your opinion?

Thank you


----------



## Vidal

I've not heard the PMV but I don't rate the RHA 750 that highly. I've got a pair somewhere and they've never been used for a very long time as I find them a little dull.

@peter123 has a review of the PMV on Aproear with comparisons to their predecessor, the LZ A2S and TFZ Series 5 - he rates them highly.


----------



## Aliante

KZ ZS3 and 5 look very unaesthetic to me  I want something stylish, smooth, preferably white, or maybe titanium. 

Last earphones I got were the Tennmak crazy cellos (. Loved them. Now one side is barely audible. Not sure what's wrong with it?)

@Vidal, only 3 earphones under premium equipment? I must repeat that I don't care about the price. But still I wouldn't buy $1000 earphones, that can easily end up being "worse" than 100 earphones. You know


----------



## FryderykChopin

Vidal said:


> The reviewer is probably spot on, I very much doubt a phone will give you a decent volume with those (maybe a LG V10 would). Try something like the Monk+, Qian 25, Ty Hi Z 32 or similar if earbuds are your thing and you don't want to purchase a headphone amp or dac/amp



Thank you, I'll check them as well. But does anyone actually have a hand-on experience with high impendance headphones? Are they really useless without amplifier or are they simply 'not loud'?


----------



## Vidal (Jul 27, 2017)

Aliante said:


> KZ ZS3 and 5 look very unaesthetic to me  I want something stylish, smooth, preferably white, or maybe titanium.
> 
> Last earphones I got were the Tennmak crazy cellos (. Loved them. Now one side is barely audible. Not sure what's wrong with it?)
> 
> @Vidal, only 3 earphones under premium equipment? I must repeat that I don't care about the price. But still I wouldn't buy $1000 earphones, that can easily end up being "worse" than 100 earphones. You know



Only 3 so far 

It's @peter123 who provides the premium equipment reviews on Aproear, we only just started yesterday. He has an entire library of reviews on here which I will be publishing over the next few weeks, they deserve a wider audience (which hopefully they get).

I'm the budget IEM hound, sub $50 is my area. I have heard the Crazy Cello but I thought they lacked a bit of treble emphasis for my preference.


----------



## Aliante

Yes! I think you guys are doing a wonderful project. I really dislike the clutter of forums and 99% of (for me) unimportant info. Like digging through dirt in search of gold.

Moni One seems nice, but the reviewer gives it a negative on comfort for "straight down wear" due to heaviness of the cables, and also an inferior lows when compared to LZ A4. 

LZ A4 definitely seems to be the favorite at the moment. Unless someone suggest something else


----------



## Vidal (Jul 27, 2017)

Aliante said:


> Moni One seems nice, but the reviewer gives it a negative on comfort for "straight down wear" due to heaviness of the cables, and also an inferior lows when compared to LZ A4.
> 
> LZ A4 definitely seems to be the favorite at the moment. Unless someone suggest something else



I'm looking at the following: -

Moni One
LZ A4
Magosi K3
Kinera H3
Pinnacle P1
Veedix NC50
Pioneer CH9T
Also considering something from Trinity - I've been reviewing budget earphones and I want something that I can compare them to from the price bracket above. Not in any immediate rush though.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Trinity Audio Vyrus V2 and really like it


----------



## Aliante

@Vidal , thanks for the help mate! I appreciate it.

Is there a reason why most of the earphones look big/chunky? My ears are a bit off from my head, lol, so having cables over them feels awkward. In my mind at least. Haven't tried yet. But I still prefer the casual wear  

Another question - are Xiaomi earphones any good? They are a budget variety, but still... Xiaomi makes some cool stuff.


----------



## Vidal (Jul 27, 2017)

Aliante said:


> Is there a reason why most of the earphones look big/chunky?



The designers are a bit crap?  Not sure but there are great earphones that are smaller, Seahf AWK-009 are tiny, great sound IMO. Urbanfun Hifi, Einser T2 and BossHifi B3 all great yet normal sized.



Aliante said:


> Another question - are Xiaomi earphones any good? They are a budget variety, but still... Xiaomi makes some cool stuff.



I agree, I have a Mi Max and it's brilliant. Their earphones are OK but a bit conservative in their tuning for my tastes, same with 1More who I believe design for Xiaomi. I've also got their Mi Headphones and they're great.


----------



## Aliante

Haha, yes  I mean, I do get that sound quality is what matters, but getting the looks right on such a tiny object should be the easier part. Truly good earphones need to stylish as well 

You heard anything about these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...lgo_pvid=168a9a4b-252e-430a-833f-0366f3f398cd


----------



## Vidal

@Aliante 

Erm, those aren't allowed to be discussed on here I'm afraid. Either the earphone (I think it's that brand) or the seller. Bit of a scandal that maybe one of the longer serving residents can explain.


----------



## FryderykChopin

FryderykChopin said:


> Thank you, I'll check them as well. But does anyone actually have a hand-on experience with high impendance headphones? Are they really useless without amplifier or are they simply 'not loud'?



/bump


----------



## Aliante

@Vidal , so I have stumbled upon controversy. Interesting  

Jokes aside, it will probably be the LZ A4. Thanks again for all the help mate! I really appreciate! Godspeed


----------



## Slater

Aliante said:


> @Vidal , so I have stumbled upon controversy. Interesting
> 
> Jokes aside, it will probably be the LZ A4. Thanks again for all the help mate! I really appreciate! Godspeed



Before you get those A4, you might want to read this: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...phones-and-iems.820747/page-688#post-13624674


----------



## Vidal

Aliante said:


> @Vidal , so I have stumbled upon controversy. Interesting
> 
> Jokes aside, it will probably be the LZ A4. Thanks again for all the help mate! I really appreciate! Godspeed



Yeah, real cloak and dagger stuff apparently.  Happy to help, whatever you choose I bet you'll buy another set later, it's like an addiction.


----------



## groucho69 (Jul 27, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Yeah, real cloak and dagger stuff apparently.  Happy to help, whatever you choose I bet you'll buy another set later, it's like an addiction.



Like? I'm jonesing here man. Can you get me some IEM's? I can pay you next month....


----------



## CYoung234

Ferdi91 said:


> I've looking at some IEMs to train my ear and overall listening, without spending over 70 euro and to compare them with the KZ ZS5 i own and use every day. I read some very good reviews about the PMV A-01 MK2, some suggest to go on RHA 750. Can you please give me your opinion?
> 
> Thank you



I would suggest training your ear by listening to live music rather than by buying more headphones. Be prepared to be disappointed, although headphones and audio in general is improving. But, live music will give you a better benchmark.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> I would suggest training your ear by listening to live music rather than by buying more headphones. Be prepared to be disappointed, although headphones and audio in general is improving. But, live music will give you a better benchmark.



I don,t know were you go for live music, but here in montreal (quebec, canada) I have been a really devoted music listener for lot of show, especially jazz, classical and indie, for jazz and indie it was a very unpleasant experience because people look like to go there for social event more than musical one and I became really disgust by the non-sacred music approach, for classical, people still respect musical experience but music isn't sacred anymore and this is why I came to the conclusion it's better to give it the right respectufull source to shine. Music need silence to shine, wich in live is very rare, and after that it need good sound monitoring, wich is very rare too. Live music is about soundstage especially, this is why soundstage is sooooooo precious!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ferdi91 said:


> I've looking at some IEMs to train my ear and overall listening, without spending over 70 euro and to compare them with the KZ ZS5 i own and use every day. I read some very good reviews about the PMV A-01 MK2, some suggest to go on RHA 750. Can you please give me your opinion?
> 
> Thank you



I own and love my PMV A01 MK2, but they are not bass heavy, bass is there spot on but you do not feel the weight, anyway, they are excellent for 3d feel, instrument separation, details and soundstage. Wow effect is there, but it can be a frightening one for treble sensitive people. Personally, I prefer the ZS5 (gulp!).


----------



## snip3r77

Live music is bright and loud and bass thumping your chest .
Don't think I want to listen to this on my iem 247 and no headphones can mimic that 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> I don,t know were you go for live music, but here in montreal (quebec, canada) I have been a really devoted music listener for lot of show, especially jazz, classical and indie, for jazz and indie it was a very unpleasant experience because people look like to go there for social event more than musical one and I became really disgust by the non-sacred music approach, for classical, people still respect musical experience but music isn't sacred anymore and this is why I came to the conclusion it's better to give it the right respectufull source to shine. Music need silence to shine, wich in live is very rare, and after that it need good sound monitoring, wich is very rare too. Live music is about soundstage especially, this is why soundstage is sooooooo precious!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> I will be providing initial impressions in the next few days. I received my first pair of ZS5's, a pair of Mygeek professionals and a pair of Tennmak Crazy Cellos. The only ones I have listened to at all so far are the Mygeeks, and that was only for 5 minutes or so. First impression is they are a bit bass heavy, but sound good otherwise. This is stock tips, driven by my Nexus 6p...



Nice, Mygeek get some attention! Please share more impressions after a little more burn in (you ears). Vocal aren't fowards but are very articulate and clear-bright, don't feel bass bloat them and details are quite there too, soundstage is very wide also. I'm excited to know more about a rare listener of these!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> Live music is bright and loud and bass thumping your chest .
> Don't think I want to listen to this on my iem 247 and no headphones can mimic that


Yeah, best live musical experience I got out of the...I don't know 100-200 shows...is in church or very well made acoustic space that do not need mic or especially sub....when it was incredibly intimate and pure, no headphones-iem could mimic that, open headphones are the more accurate for airy envelopping sounstage but it do not work for bass heavy boom boom let's rave or shake it up music style. Chest destrorying bass music is so overrated duh


----------



## CYoung234

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I don,t know were you go for live music, but here in montreal (quebec, canada) I have been a really devoted music listener for lot of show, especially jazz, classical and indie, for jazz and indie it was a very unpleasant experience because people look like to go there for social event more than musical one and I became really disgust by the non-sacred music approach, for classical, people still respect musical experience but music isn't sacred anymore and this is why I came to the conclusion it's better to give it the right respectufull source to shine. Music need silence to shine, wich in live is very rare, and after that it need good sound monitoring, wich is very rare too. Live music is about soundstage especially, this is why soundstage is sooooooo precious!!!



Actually, the reason I suggested listening to live music is that all audio is really just an attempt to reproduce what you are hearing live. For example, I listen to stuff like Genesis. I have heard Genesis play live. Same for Coldplay. I have also heard the Chicago Symphony play live many times. I have heard a lot of chamber music as well. What I am really saying is that you need a benchmark to evaluate what you are listening to against. I would suggest that comparing one headphone to another headphone does not give you a very good measurement of what you are really listening to.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

maxxevv said:


> They are out on AE already.   US$9/- gets you one from the KZ Official Store.
> 
> The specs are interesting for the price, as it goes 20-45,000 hz,  120 DB.  Really tempted to just buy one for trying !



Okay...at 7$ I might press enter right **cking now....but I'm afraid it's a bass-mid-bloat monster....presentation of product is so pround to be bass-centric and the graph..well, it's frightening a litte. anyway, the price isn't so....


----------



## maxxevv

snip3r77 said:


> Live music is bright and loud and bass thumping your chest .
> Don't think I want to listen to this on my iem 247 and no headphones can mimic that



Which is probably the reason why people spend 5-figure or even the odd 6-figure sums to set up a top-notch hi-fi stereo system / room. 

I don't own one but a friend has a room set up with a US$18+ k system.  Which he claims is already 'budget',  close your eyes and you have a audio experience like as if a live band or singer was there 10 feet in front of you (if the recording was good). 

Very nice but not something I would spend that kind or money on, or for that matter have a space in the house to spare for it either.  But if its something you can afford and desire, it might be a worthy pursuit.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> Actually, the reason I suggested listening to live music is that all audio is really just an attempt to reproduce what you are hearing live. For example, I listen to stuff like Genesis. I have heard Genesis play live. Same for Coldplay. I have also heard the Chicago Symphony play live many times. I have heard a lot of chamber music as well. What I am really saying is that you need a benchmark to evaluate what you are listening to against. I would suggest that comparing one headphone to another headphone does not give you a very good measurement of what you are really listening to.



Yeah, but no too, serious records are thinked to be listened trough speakers especially, or very good iem or headphone(monitor are the reference). Personally, what I search with iem, is to have BAT EARS. But thats my stuff....to be drown in music, I need to be intimate with it, but not in a claustrohobic approach and this is why soundstage and details are so important to me, as well as a bass with some authority (wich a cello in front of you can give as well as a sub far from you).


----------



## maxxevv

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay...at 7$ I might press enter right **cking now....but I'm afraid it's a bass-mid-bloat monster....presentation of product is so pround to be bass-centric and the graph..well, it's frightening a litte. anyway, the price isn't so....



Hahaha.. they are so absolutely tempting aren't they ??    

I shall hold my horses for a few weeks while I wait for my other earphones which are still enroute from AE.   Still got an Urbanfun Hifi and a Vivo IE800 in the mail and on the way.   Shall have to spend some time ( a few weeks) with those first and see how it pans out for the KSE.


----------



## snip3r77

maxxevv said:


> Which is probably the reason why people spend 5-figure or even the odd 6-figure sums to set up a top-notch hi-fi stereo system / room.
> 
> I don't own one but a friend has a room set up with a US$18+ k system.  Which he claims is already 'budget',  close your eyes and you have a audio experience like as if a live band or singer was there 10 feet in front of you (if the recording was good).
> 
> Very nice but not something I would spend that kind or money on, or for that matter have a space in the house to spare for it either.  But if its something you can afford and desire, it might be a worthy pursuit.



Yes , that's why for headfi I feel just strive for something that you like

I.e detailed , slight warm , fun bass ( not overly done ) and nice mids coupled with 3D and Wide soundstage and comfortable


----------



## FryderykChopin

FryderykChopin said:


> Thank you, I'll check them as well. But does anyone actually have a hand-on experience with high impendance headphones? Are they really useless without amplifier or are they simply 'not loud'?



/bump


----------



## Ferdi91

I think i've turn on a little thread in the thread  Let me explain in a better way what i mean with " Listening Training ". 

I play guitar and sing in two bands, i listening to live music very very often (only in the last 2 months i went to Radiohead, James Blake, Eddie Vedder, Glen Hansard, Swans, Some Opera, Some symphonic and some club jazz..In August i'll go to an Interpol live for a tour of "Turn On The Bright Lights"). 
What i was attempting to is to increase my ear capability to describe every little shade of the sound for a better understanding of the gear characteristics i use. In this way, i think, i'll increase experience and, mostly, the awareness of what i listen to and why i can hear this with this IEM and that with another one.

Total agree about the experience in some live shows, especially for those which require more attention, intimacy and emotional transport. In example, Mr Geera of the Swans ORDER absolute silence during their shows and, in more than one occasion, he kicked screw out all the troublemakers, often in very rude ways!


----------



## 129207

Ferdi91 said:


> In example, Mr Geera of the Swans ORDER absolute silence during their shows and, in more than one occasion, he kicked screw out all the troublemakers, often in very rude ways!



Jarboe once kissed me on the cheek though. True story.


----------



## Ferdi91

Negakinu said:


> Jarboe once kissed me on the cheek though. True story.



Woooooow!!! What a lucky man! 
When did you hear them?


----------



## 129207

Ferdi91 said:


> Woooooow!!! What a lucky man!
> When did you hear them?



This was at the Wave Gotik Treffen in Leipzig, in 2010. Swans weren't there, but Jarboe did a solo performance.


----------



## Ferdi91

Mystic experience, i suppose! I really would like to hear her in solo.


----------



## CYoung234

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice, Mygeek get some attention! Please share more impressions after a little more burn in (you ears). Vocal aren't fowards but are very articulate and clear-bright, don't feel bass bloat them and details are quite there too, soundstage is very wide also. I'm excited to know more about a rare listener of these!



So far, the MyGeeks are annoying. They have a pronounced hump at around 80-120Hz, right where bass drums are. I switched tips to memory foam, but no real improvement. I will keep letting them burn in and see how things go with them.


----------



## Slater

CYoung234 said:


> So far, the MyGeeks are annoying. They have a pronounced hump at around 80-120Hz, right where bass drums are. I switched tips to memory foam, but no real improvement. I will keep letting them burn in and see how things go with them.



Looking forward to your further impressions, because they are on my 'to eventually acquire' list.


----------



## CYoung234 (Jul 28, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Looking forward to your further impressions, because they are on my 'to eventually acquire' list.



Well, I bought them because they were supposed to be pretty neutral and good for classical music, but so far, no joy. I will be spending more time with the Sender XBA over the next few days, as I just received my Mandarin's tips...

I am also looking forward to the MEMT X5 and Urbanfun Hybrid, which are still in transit....


----------



## Slater

CYoung234 said:


> Well, I bought them because they were supposed to be pretty neutral and good for classical music, but so far, no joy. I will be spending more time with the Sender XBA over the next few days, as I just received my Mandarin's tips...
> 
> I am also looking forward to the MEMT X5 and Urbanfun Hybrid, which are still in transit....



Did you get the original MEMT X5, or the new version?


----------



## mbwilson111

CYoung234 said:


> I am also looking forward to the MEMT X5 and Urbanfun Hybrid, which are still in transit....



Where did you order the Urbanfun Hybrid?  I just posted in another thread that I want those and want the best price from a reliable seller.


----------



## CYoung234

slaterlovesspam said:


> Did you get the original MEMT X5, or the new version?



Not sure, but I think they are the original version. Ordered from Penon Audio.


----------



## CYoung234

mbwilson111 said:


> Where did you order the Urbanfun Hybrid?  I just posted in another thread that I want those and want the best price from a reliable seller.



I ordered them on eBay. The seller is beauthlife....


----------



## mbwilson111

CYoung234 said:


> I ordered them on eBay. The seller is beauthlife....



You are lucky to have them coming.  That seller has ended his listing as he has no more available.


----------



## Slater

CYoung234 said:


> Not sure, but I think they are the original version. Ordered from Penon Audio.



If it was fairly recently, you may be getting the new version (which is supposedly superior to the old version).

1clearhead talks about the difference here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...phones-and-iems.820747/page-659#post-13579691


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> You are lucky to have them coming.  That seller has ended his listing as he has no more available.



Penon Audio should have plenty. Just make sure you get the original Hybrid DD+BA version. There are reports that urbanfun switched it to a single dynamic now. The dual hybrid version is the one everyone raves about.


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> Penon Audio should have plenty. Just make sure you get the original Hybrid DD+BA version. There are reports that urbanfun switched it to a single dynamic now. The dual hybrid version is the one everyone raves about.



I was surprised to find Penon has none.  I got my Ruizu A50 from them (through Ebay).  I found another listing from the seller beauthlife but he wants $30 and I thought people were getting them for $20 or less.  It is the original Hybrid DD+BA version.  I have found some sellers on aliexpress with them for around $20 but I am a little afraid of dealing with them as I am used to using PayPal.  Also aliexpress is insisting on a mobile number and I only have a landline.  Sounds crazy I suppose but I have no interest in being annoyed by a phone when I am not home.  Lots of tech around the house... tablets, audio video gear, computer, laptop etc...just no smartphone.  My landline and my skype phone are all I need...but not according to aliexpress.  Can't believe I am being discriminated against for not having a mobile!  LOL


----------



## Hitesh

mbwilson111 said:


> Where did you order the *Urbanfun Hybrid*?  I just posted in another thread that I want those and want the best price from a reliable seller.


Are these Urbanfun HiFi ? Or some other model ?


----------



## Vidal

mbwilson111 said:


> I was surprised to find Penon has none.  I got my Ruizu A50 from them (through Ebay).  I found another listing from the seller beauthlife but he wants $30 and I thought people were getting them for $20 or less.  It is the original Hybrid DD+BA version.  I have found some sellers on aliexpress with them for around $20 but I am a little afraid of dealing with them as I am used to using PayPal.  Also aliexpress is insisting on a mobile number and I only have a landline.  Sounds crazy I suppose but I have no interest in being annoyed by a phone when I am not home.  Lots of tech around the house... tablets, audio video gear, computer, laptop etc...just no smartphone.  My landline and my skype phone are all I need...but not according to aliexpress.  Can't believe I am being discriminated against for not having a mobile!  LOL



That's new, I never needed a mobile when I signed up. In the UK you can get a SIM card for nothing (SIM only plan), I'd have just used the number from one of these.


----------



## mbwilson111

Vidal said:


> That's new, I never needed a mobile when I signed up. In the UK you can get a SIM card for nothing (SIM only plan), I'd have just used the number from one of these.


I did not need a mobile number to sign up so I do have an account now.  I need a mobile number to put in my shipping info...it is not excepting it without a number. Maybe I will just try the home number but here mobiles use a different prefix so they might reject it.  There are a couple of old phones lying around.  I could check on getting a SIM.  I thought you had to put some money  on it though.  I will check.  I guess it would  not be bad to have it for emergency sometimes.  I used to have one for emergency in the States but that was years ago and I was driving there (not here) so I liked having it in the car just in case the car broke down in a remote area. I only had to top it up with $10 every three months to keep it active.


----------



## mbwilson111

Hitesh said:


> Are these Urbanfun HiFi ? Or some other model ?



Yes, I just have to make sure they are the hybrid driver


----------



## Hitesh

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I just have to make sure they are the hybrid driver


I am thinking of buying these too. Is this one fine ? - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/URB...icrophone-for-iPhone-Android/32777412484.html

Also, anyone know how is the cable noise on these ? I listen at low volumes so it's kinda important


----------



## mbwilson111

Hitesh said:


> I am thinking of buying these too. Is this one fine ? - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/URB...icrophone-for-iPhone-Android/32777412484.html
> 
> Also, anyone know how is the cable noise on these ? I listen at low volumes so it's kinda important



I listen at low volumes as well so I hope the cable is ok.  I just ordered from aliexpress.  I just put my landline number into the box for mobile number and my address info was accepted.  Surely they don't plan to phone me.

I used this vendor because they only had the two hybrid colors on the page and not all those others to choose from. Some of the links were too confusing and I wanted to be sure they knew exactly what I wanted.  Now just hoping that my stupid credit card company does not refuse the payment thinking it is a dodgy site.  They are weird like that sometimes.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...reo-DIY-Earphone-Micphone-BA/32804433452.html  I want the green one.  They also have the black


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

I have the Urbanfun HiFi (old hybrid, with texturised cable) and it's currently my favorite chi-fi IEM, but I must say that cable noise is loud and very annoying on this. It even picks up microphonics from the slight brushing on you clothes/skin as it moves because of your breathing.


----------



## Hitesh

BunchOfAtoms said:


> I have the Urbanfun HiFi (old hybrid, with texturised cable) and it's currently my favorite chi-fi IEM, but I must say that cable noise is loud and very annoying on this. It even picks up microphonics from the slight brushing on you clothes/skin as it moves because of your breathing.



Thanks for the info. Looks like I wouldn't be buying these after all

Anything similar to HiFi but less microphonic ?


----------



## mbwilson111

Hitesh said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like I wouldn't be buying these after all
> 
> Anything similar to HiFi but less microphonic ?



When mine come I will let you know if anything has changed with the cable.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

Hitesh said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks like I wouldn't be buying these after all
> 
> Anything similar to HiFi but less microphonic ?



Einsear T2 is usually indicated as being similar to Urbanfun HiFi. Microphonics is slightly better. T2 is warmer and maybe less detailed, but it sounds "better" than the HiFi at low volume (at least paired with my phone). The HiFi shows some kind of incoherence between bass and treble at low volume, perhaps because of its hybrid nature. Personally, I wouldn't trade the HiFi for the T2, but I listen to loud metal most of the time, so I have no issues with microphonics and incoherence. The T2 is great though, I use it in bed for low-volume listening. YMMV.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

mbwilson111 said:


> When mine come I will let you know if anything has changed with the cable.



Looking forward to this. I'd also like to know if the new version's sound signature is compatible with the old one (indicating it uses the same drivers).


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 29, 2017)

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Looking forward to this. I'd also like to know if the new version's sound signature is compatible with the old one (indicating it uses the same drivers).



As advised, I made sure I ordered the original hybrid that everyone seems to love so much, but it could be possible that the cable was improved if there have been complaints.  We will see.  According to the diagrams I saw, the new version only uses a dynamic driver with no balanced armature. That does not mean it is bad..could be better...someone should compare.  I just wanted the sound signature that I have been reading about in here.

i also have the Einseer T2 coming.

I have only recently discovered I can wear in ears.  I was previously only interested in headphones.  Actually for many years I mainly listened with speakers only using headphones occasionally...and only owning one pair at a time...except for those little foam ones with the thin metal band that came free with portable cassette and portable cd players. Anyone remember r those?  At least they were better than the little free foam buds


----------



## CYoung234

CYoung234 said:


> I will be providing initial impressions in the next few days. I received my first pair of ZS5's, a pair of Mygeek professionals and a pair of Tennmak Crazy Cellos. The only ones I have listened to at all so far are the Mygeeks, and that was only for 5 minutes or so. First impression is they are a bit bass heavy, but sound good otherwise. This is stock tips, driven by my Nexus 6p...



Spent some time today comparing the Tennmak Crazy Cellos to my **** 6in1 XBA's. I am using MandarinES tips on both, the regular Symbios on the Senfers, and the Symbios W on the Tennmak. Both iems sound good, but I found the **** XBA to be far more engaging musically. Better soundstage, more depth, air, width. I get a better sense of dynamics with the **** as well. The Tennmaks sound sort of homogenized in comparison. The narrow Symbios helps tame the high end on the **** a bit - just a bit too much now.

My next comparison will be to compare the **** to the KZ ZS5. I put Symbios W's on the ZS5, and will be trying out the silver add-on cable with them.


----------



## mehrdadb3 (Jul 29, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Penon Audio should have plenty. Just make sure you get the original Hybrid DD+BA version. There are reports that urbanfun switched it to a single dynamic now. The dual hybrid version is the one everyone raves about.



my urbanfun is arrived is this orginal ver Hybrid DD+BA or no? and wihch is better hybrid or Beryllium version?
i get from this address
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Headset-Earplug-with/1331532_32797797283.html


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 29, 2017)

mehrdadb3 said:


> my urbanfun is arrived is this orginal ver Hybrid DD+BA or no?
> i get from this address
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Headset-Earplug-with/1331532_32797797283.html



It looks like that listing has both versions so  it depends on which picture you chose.  Seems like the new version might have a more rubbery cable.

I don't think anyone knows which is best.  It might depend on what you like anyway.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I was surprised to find Penon has none.  I got my Ruizu A50 from them (through Ebay).  I found another listing from the seller beauthlife but he wants $30 and I thought people were getting them for $20 or less.  It is the original Hybrid DD+BA version.  I have found some sellers on aliexpress with them for around $20 but I am a little afraid of dealing with them as I am used to using PayPal.  Also aliexpress is insisting on a mobile number and I only have a landline.  Sounds crazy I suppose but I have no interest in being annoyed by a phone when I am not home.  Lots of tech around the house... tablets, audio video gear, computer, laptop etc...just no smartphone.  My landline and my skype phone are all I need...but not according to aliexpress.  Can't believe I am being discriminated against for not having a mobile!  LOL



Aliexpress doesn't call you for anything. It's required for customs I believe. Just give them your home or Skype #.


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> Aliexpress doesn't call you for anything. It's required for customs I believe. Just give them your home or Skype #.



Thanks for explaining that.  I did put my home number but I think I made a mistake in the country code. I will stop worrying now!


----------



## chinmie

anybody owns both the hybrid and beryllium urbanfuns? how do they compare soundwise?


----------



## mehrdadb3

mbwilson111 said:


> It looks like that listing has both versions so  it depends on which picture you chose.  Seems like the new version might have a more rubbery cable.
> 
> I don't think anyone knows which is best.  It might depend on what you like anyway.



i see some pic of 2 ver and Beryllium version with black cable and hybrid with gray cable for me have gray cable same as picture


----------



## maxxevv (Jul 30, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Aliexpress doesn't call you for anything. It's required for customs I believe. Just give them your home or Skype #.



As far as I understand, its really for the postman as well as the customs office (if there are issues).   Its actually printed on most of my AE orders for all sorts of items.

In some countries/places, postal addresses are not so simple to reach/ find as others, and a contact number will ease the delivery process.


----------



## mbwilson111

mehrdadb3 said:


> i see some pic of 2 ver and Beryllium version with black cable and hybrid with gray cable for me have gray cable same as picture



When mine arrive I will attach a picture.  I am certain I am getting the hybrid version.  On the page where I ordered it shows the little ring on the green ones as silver.  Yours looks gold.  But the photos I saw made it look like my cable will be kind of a textured look.  I have no idea what other people have.  Maybe someone can clarify. Do you like yours?  That is the important thing.  I am sure there will be people who say the beryllium is better and others who will say the hybrid is better.  I think someone will get both to compare...


----------



## mehrdadb3 (Jul 30, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> When mine arrive I will attach a picture.  I am certain I am getting the hybrid version.  On the page where I ordered it shows the little ring on the green ones as silver.  Yours looks gold.  But the photos I saw made it look like my cable will be kind of a textured look.  I have no idea what other people have.  Maybe someone can clarify. Do you like yours?  That is the important thing.  I am sure there will be people who say the beryllium is better and others who will say the hybrid is better.  I think someone will get both to compare...



yes i like the sound of them but maybe other version is better sound and i dont know
and i see many pic of hybrid ver with silver ring and i think for yours is orginal version 
and i think for me is beryllium version


----------



## Vidal

mehrdadb3 said:


> yes i like the sound of them but maybe other version is better sound and i dont know
> and i see many pic of hybrid ver with silver ring and i think for yours is orginal version
> and i think for me is beryllium version



On the new versions the black cable is beryllium version.


----------



## mehrdadb3

Vidal said:


> On the new versions the black cable is beryllium version.



tnx mr vidal 
then for me with gray cable is hybrid version?
this is my pack picture


----------



## Vidal

mehrdadb3 said:


> tnx mr vidal
> then for me with gray cable is hybrid version?
> this is my pack picture



I believe that is the hybrid version, its absolutely crazy that Urbanfun brought out two versions with such minor external differences


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2017)

mehrdadb3 said:


> tnx mr vidal
> then for me with gray cable is hybrid version?
> this is my pack picture



I definitely agree with Vidal - it's ludicrous to come out with 2 very different versions that are so easily confused!

I see yours has the grey cable. The grey cabled version is SUPPOSED to be the hybrid version. But, in the photo you posted of the back of your box, the picture in the upper left corner shows the beryllium single driver?!? I can't read the Chinese writing though, so I don't know what it says next to the drawing of the single driver.

In these photos from urbanfun, you can see that the DD driver in the hybrid has (7) holes in the grille. The beryllium driver has (4) holes (same as the photo of the driver on your box). Very odd indeed!





IMO, the only way to know for SURE is to pop off the mesh screen in the nozzle. If you have the hybrid, you'll be able to see the BA driver down inside.


----------



## HonorKirin (Jul 30, 2017)

mehrdadb3 said:


> tnx mr vidal
> then for me with gray cable is hybrid version?
> this is my pack picture



圈铁单体 On the sticker of the last pic means hybrid driver.
The word 圈 or 膜 means dynamic driver
The word 铁 means BA driver
Having two words together means BA+DD.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Slater

HonorKirin said:


> 圈铁单体 On the sticker of the last pic means hybrid driver.
> The word 圈 Means dynamic driver
> The word 铁 Means BA driver
> Having two words together means BA+DD.
> Hope this helps.



Wow, very helpful - thanks a bunch!


----------



## mbwilson111

HonorKirin said:


> 圈铁单体 On the sticker of the last pic means hybrid driver.
> The word 圈 or 膜 means dynamic driver
> The word 铁 means BA driver
> Having two words together means BA+DD.
> Hope this helps.



Yes this helps so much!  When mine arrives I will check the sticker.  I would not want to take the off the screen to find out.  I would never get it back together.

Now people just have to decide which one they want.  I think someone will get both and compare. I will be happy with whichever mine is.


----------



## CYoung234

Cya|\| said:


> Still looking forward to a comparison between the **** 6in1 and the zs5



Sorry - this is a month later. I have both, and so far, they are pretty equal. So far, I think the ZS5 has a little better sound stage. The **** can get a bit sibilant, so the tip selection is important. I am using Symbio W on the **** and regular Symbio on the ZS5 right now. For classical music, surprisingly I am preferring the **** slightly so far, as it has a touch better weight in the low end for cellos, bass, brass and percussion. Better attack as well. The **** build quality is better as well. But this is still early.


----------



## unet

CYoung234 said:


> Sorry - this is a month later. I have both, and so far, they are pretty equal. So far, I think the ZS5 has a little better sound stage. The **** can get a bit sibilant, so the tip selection is important. I am using Symbio W on the **** and regular Symbio on the ZS5 right now. For classical music, surprisingly I am preferring the **** slightly so far, as it has a touch better weight in the low end for cellos, bass, brass and percussion. Better attack as well. The **** build quality is better as well. But this is still early.



Just returned the ZS5- while the sound signature is quite nice (though I also find the bass a little bit shallow), the fit is definitely not for me and it was hurting after 10 minutes. Tried with several tips to no avail...


----------



## mehrdadb3

HonorKirin said:


> 圈铁单体 On the sticker of the last pic means hybrid driver.
> The word 圈 or 膜 means dynamic driver
> The word 铁 means BA driver
> Having two words together means BA+DD.
> Hope this helps.



tnx for help
but in google translater say this 
圈铁单体 Ring iron monomer
and when i search 圈铁单体 in google first site is https://bbs.pingfenbang.com/thread-9749-1-1.html and its about urbanfun Beryllium
im confused  about version maybe i shoud get other ver in later


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I would not want to take the off the screen to find out.  I would never get it back together.



It's easier than you think. The screens are just held on by an adhesive sticker, and you just gently lift it off on 1 edge using a sewing needle and store it on wax paper or something non-stick until you're ready to put it back on (which it just sticks back on). I've removed a million of them.

If you can put on or remove a band-aid, you can do an IEM screen.


----------



## groucho69

mehrdadb3 said:


> tnx for help
> but in google translater say this
> 圈铁单体 Ring iron monomer
> and when i search 圈铁单体 in google first site is https://bbs.pingfenbang.com/thread-9749-1-1.html and its about urbanfun Beryllium
> im confused  about version maybe i shoud get other ver in later



I'm inclined to side with the native speaker over Google Translate.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> It's easier than you think. The screens are just held on by an adhesive sticker, and you just gently lift it off on 1 edge using a sewing needle and store it on wax paper or something non-stick until you're ready to put it back on (which it just sticks back on). I've removed a million of them.
> 
> If you can put on or remove a band-aid, you can do an IEM screen.



A million? Sounds like you work in a factory somewhere in Asia.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive a new earbuds that people rave about here and it's for a very good reason.

*DIY MX500* are the real earbud deal right now, and my new favorite (by far if I take price value).

Soundstage is immense and immersive, instruments separation is incredible, high quite extended and detailed but not harsh, warm bass that dig deep and they are easy to drive too!

MUST Have IMO.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> A million? Sounds like you work in a factory somewhere in Asia.



Hey, for $2 a day you know it!


----------



## normanl

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just receive a new earbuds that people rave about here and it's for a very good reason.
> 
> *DIY MX500* are the real earbud deal right now, and my new favorite (by far if I take price value).
> 
> ...


Can you share the link where you purchased *DIY MX500?*


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> Hey, for $2 a day you know it!



Congratulations on the raise.


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> I've removed a million of them



Wow that is a lot of IEMs!


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow that is a lot of IEMs!


 500,000 to be precise!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> 500,000 to be precise!



I KNEW he was exaggerating!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

normanl said:


> Can you share the link where you purchased *DIY MX500?*


Ak Audio got them and other seller too....for about 10$, wich is an absurd price for such a good sound, don't mean this sound as high end 100-200$ earbud (don't have listen to such price range in earbud anyway) but it is a warm large sounding soundsignature with good bass amount, very pleasing to listen and quite evolving and well calibrate. Impossible to be disappointed by these at this price is what I would say.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...lgo_pvid=4b0ef123-01e2-4bc5-b139-5a6e8ac91f0d


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I KNEW he was exaggerating!



I hope everyone knew I was LOL.

As I've said a *million times*...er, never mind.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> I hope everyone knew I was LOL.
> 
> As I've said a *million times*...er, never mind.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


>



Now plug 1 in and enjoy!


----------



## normanl

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Ak Audio got them and other seller too....for about 10$, wich is an absurd price for such a good sound, don't mean this sound as high end 100-200$ earbud (don't have listen to such price range in earbud anyway) but it is a warm large sounding soundsignature with good bass amount, very pleasing to listen and quite evolving and well calibrate. Impossible to be disappointed by these at this price is what I would say.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-New-Arrival-In-ear-Earphones-Flat-Head-Plug-Earphone-HiFi-Bass-Earbuds-DJ-Earbuds-Heavy/32789378048.html?
> Thanks for the link. By the way, how is this compared with VE Monk Plus?


----------



## Vidal

Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5. 

They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.


----------



## toddy0191

Vidal said:


> Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5.
> 
> They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.



I fully agree. I'm undecided about whether I like them better than the ZS5s though but they're both in the same ball park.

My daughter has stolen them off me though.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5.
> 
> They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.



Glad you're enjoying the CI880


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just receive a new earbuds that people rave about here and it's for a very good reason.
> 
> *DIY MX500* are the real earbud deal right now, and my new favorite (by far if I take price value).
> 
> ...


put some donut foams on them, it will sound closely as big as a full headphones


----------



## CYoung234 (Jul 31, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5.
> 
> They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.



Do you have an Amazon link for these? I do not see them anywhere, and I cannot order off AliExpress due to CC problems on their part.

Edit: Never mind, I found them. They are unavailable right now on Amazon, and AliExpress wants $50 for them...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 31, 2017)

chinmie said:


> put some donut foams on them, it will sound closely as big as a full headphones


Well.......


For sure! Me love donuts

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum, earbuds Donuts.......


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 31, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5.
> 
> They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.



Found these after much searching.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item
Are these the ones? The name is not in the listing but they will be arriving Wednesday.  Can always cancel if it is wrong.  Why are IEMs so confusing?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


>


I look at this and think about some bag of earphones I have that I approach with way more frustrated wariness than this guy:




But I think it's easier to extrack a snake from the lot than an earphone.


----------



## Vidal

mbwilson111 said:


> Found these after much searching.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=pe_3187911_185740111_TE_item
> Are these the ones? The name is not in the listing but they will be arriving Thursday.  Can always cancel if it is wrong.  Why are IEMs so confusing?



Yes that's the ones


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5.
> 
> They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.



Too bad it's not available on the US Amazon (nor ebay). At least not under the CI880 model name.

It's on Aliexpress, but it's $50!

I swear I've seen these on Aliexpress under other names for WAY cheaper. Anyone know other names this goes by?


----------



## HonorKirin

mehrdadb3 said:


> tnx for help
> but in google translater say this
> 圈铁单体 Ring iron monomer
> and when i search 圈铁单体 in google first site is https://bbs.pingfenbang.com/thread-9749-1-1.html and its about urbanfun Beryllium
> im confused  about version maybe i shoud get other ver in later



The actual meaning of the chinese words are quite different on describing speakers, i have no idea why the label it like that though, probably they named it by the looks and material used of the drivers
Beryllium DD version is stated as 铍膜 version on Taobao while 圈铁 is hybrid version
I think the link was about hybrid version though, based on their explanations of the drivers used


----------



## maxxevv

Just received my pair of Vivo XE800's.  

As previously reported, it does sound pretty thin straight out of the delivery packet.   Put it on burn for 3~4 hours, it seems to have loosened up and a bit more detail seems to have come through. 

But so far, its pretty good for light acoustics, and instrumentation listening.  Bass is a little thin so far but details and staging is pretty spot on.  Shall have to experiment with foam tips to see if it will sound bassier.  Meanwhile, will keep it on burn for a good 12 hours before making further judgement. 

However, a strange thing about earphones is the impedance though. Its supposedly rated at 48~51 ohms depending which seller you look at.  But plugged in, it does not invoke the high impedance mode on my LG G6 when I plug it in.  Looking at all the details of the phone, it does have all the features of the original.


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> Just received my pair of Vivo XE800's.
> 
> As previously reported, it does sound pretty thin straight out of the delivery packet.   Put it on burn for 3~4 hours, it seems to have loosened up and a bit more detail seems to have come through.
> 
> ...



You're 100% positive you got a genuine version, right?


----------



## maxxevv

I would think at least 70 people would have gotten fakes before me if they were though ....  

Honestly, I can't tell for sure as it ticks all the boxes of the description of the originals, even the supposed sound characteristics.  That's why I pointed out the weird thing regarding the impedance.  

However, its not the first time I've encountered this. Tried a friend's Beyerdynamics that were rated at 32 Ohm,  those didn't activate the high impedance mode either, though the Xiaomi Piston 3's did.


----------



## toddy0191

slaterlovesspam said:


> Too bad it's not available on the US Amazon (nor ebay). At least not under the CI880 model name.
> 
> It's on Aliexpress, but it's $50!
> 
> I swear I've seen these on Aliexpress under other names for WAY cheaper. Anyone know other names this goes by?



Here you go!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06Y...ds=blumuze&dpPl=1&dpID=310o3hxc2wL&ref=plSrch


----------



## loomisjohnson

where do you get the ci880 in the us? the price on ali seems to have been cranked....


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06Y...ds=blumuze&dpPl=1&dpID=310o3hxc2wL&ref=plSrch





loomisjohnson said:


> where do you get the ci880 in the us? the price on ali seems to have been cranked....



Same supplier as the one on amazon uk...all the info is exactly the same.
Mine will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> Yes that's the ones



Hey mate, I just receive the Fonge T01....it make less than 5 minutes I have them in my ears tough. But, if I write here with excitation, it's becaue they sound incredibly good for the...2.99$ I paid!!!!!!!!!!!!
Firstly, the build quality isn't bad, twisted white cable look quite sturdy and housing is very good and must of all VERY comfortable, exactly to right over ear fitting for me.
Sound is warm and not extremely detailed but have a large soundstage and good bass weight, mids are there too....they remind me of **** UE (single DD) iem. I listen to it trough my new chifi DAC that use dual phillip TDA1305T o I will share more toughs when I test them with Xduoo X3 and Ibasso DX90, but, first impression is utterly positive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Pic of the Fonge T01...not mine...lol:


----------



## 1clearhead

@ *Nymphonomaniac*

....sorry about the late PIC's on the *SoundSOUL S-018*. ...just wanted to show you these!




 

 



-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

...Have some quick impressions on the *KZ ZSE*

They are truly EPIC for their price!

https://head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/page-1297#post-13635417




 

-Clear


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey mate, I just receive the Fonge T01....it make less than 5 minutes I have them in my ears tough. But, if I write here with excitation, it's becaue they sound incredibly good for the...2.99$ I paid!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Firstly, the build quality isn't bad, twisted white cable look quite sturdy and housing is very good and must of all VERY comfortable, exactly to right over ear fitting for me.
> Sound is warm and not extremely detailed but have a large soundstage and good bass weight, mids are there too....they remind me of **** UE (single DD) iem. I listen to it trough my new chifi DAC that use dual phillip TDA1305T o I will share more toughs when I test them with Xduoo X3 and Ibasso DX90, but, first impression is utterly positive!!!!!!!!!



I'm glad you like the Fonge. I wasn't too fond of them. They just sounded a bit thin, hollow, and overall kind of boring and lifeless to me. They were comfortable and did have good soundstage I'll give them that.

Unfortunately, mine fell apart after using them 5 times (the cable fell out of the shell - it was glued in with really weak glue).

I wouldn't buy them again though. The MoreBlue DM8 is better for the same <$3 price.


----------



## IamMe90 (Aug 2, 2017)

1clearhead said:


> @ *Nymphonomaniac*
> 
> ....sorry about the late PIC's on the *SoundSOUL S-018*. ...just wanted to show you these!
> 
> ...



I remember thinking these guys sounded soo good when I got them a few years ago! Unfortunately, one of the buds broke pretty fast because I accidentally fell asleep on one 

How'd you get one? They're no longer made, right?


----------



## snip3r77

Can you pls compare to the MEMT X5? Thanks.
I don't mind to buy one to put it at my office



1clearhead said:


> ...Have some quick impressions on the *KZ ZSE*
> 
> They are truly EPIC for their price!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1clearhead

snip3r77 said:


> Can you pls compare to the MEMT X5? Thanks.
> I don't mind to buy one to put it at my office


With the enhanced and upgraded MEMT X5 they definitely sound better than their older X5 model, but even though they can go "head-to-head" with the KZ ZSE, the ZSE wins by a slight margin in coherency and upper-range. So, buying the KZ ZSE is a "no brainer". Go for it! 

Sorry for only such short impressions, since I am travelling and not at home at the moment.


----------



## snip3r77

1clearhead said:


> With the enhanced and upgraded MEMT X5 they definitely sound better than their older X5 model, but even though they can go "head-to-head" with the KZ ZSE, the ZSE wins by a slight margin in coherency and upper-range. So, buying the KZ ZSE is a "no brainer". Go for it!
> 
> Sorry for only such short impressions, since I am travelling and not at home at the moment.


Thanks , I'd wait for Gearbest deal tsk tsk


----------



## Vidal

The Moreblue DM8 are better than the Fonge T01 for sound but build is better on the Fonge though.

The Fonge have a decent soundstage although the imaging isn't quite as precise as more expensive earphones. I still can't believe I'm commenting on 'imaging' when it comes to earphones that can be picked up so cheaply.


----------



## Vidal

The Winingtome RG-RB601s that appear to be similar to the M2 and HZsound M001s that can be picked up for £12 on UK Amazon are now down to 7 units. 

I've just ordered a spare pair just in case.


----------



## letlive

Vidal said:


> Having spent the last few days listening to some absolute dross (Einsear Cut, Bro, Vots J1 etc.) I've spent this evening listening to the EMI CI880 - I got these for £20 from Amazon.co.uk - I think I now prefer these to the ZS5.
> 
> They're more comfortable, have slightly less bass, which I prefer, and better clarity. The ZS5s may have slightly wider soundstage but these are more suited to my listening preference.


Sounds interesting! Do the volume buttons work with android smartphones?


----------



## Vidal

letlive said:


> Sounds interesting! Do the volume buttons work with android smartphones?



They work with my Xiaomi Mi Max and my iPhone.


----------



## HungryPanda

Vidal said:


> Yes that's the ones



https://szestron.en.alibaba.com/pro...spm=a2700.8304367.prup15aafb.2.2b369f49PTAKvL


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> https://szestron.en.alibaba.com/pro...spm=a2700.8304367.prup15aafb.2.2b369f49PTAKvL



The interesting thing about that link is that it says C 630 at the top not EMI CI 880.  I came in here to say that mine, which I ordered from the same amazon uk listing that Vidal used ( his review is on the page) say c 630 on the little oval instruction manual that is inside the little oval container.  

@Vidal  does it say the same on yours?

A search for EMI CI880 takes me here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...ty-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html

The amazon listing that I used mentions OEM in the detailed info. 
I might have to put this in my list as mystery IEM


----------



## Vidal

mbwilson111 said:


> The interesting thing about that link is that it says C 630 at the top not EMI CI 880.  I came in here to say that mine, which I ordered from the same amazon uk listing that Vidal used ( his review is on the page) say c 630 on the little oval instruction manual that is inside the little oval container.
> 
> @Vidal  does it say the same on yours?
> 
> ...



Yes, it does mention that in the box. I used the EMI CI880 name as that's what @B9Scrambler first found them listed under on Aliexpress. I think they're a generic earphone (OEM) that are made to whatever brand you want if you buy enough of them. I could in theory rebrand them as 'Aproear' if I wanted to sell them for instance.

OEM stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer 

I'm kinda interested in trying the triple driver one listed as well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> @ *Nymphonomaniac*
> 
> ....sorry about the late PIC's on the *SoundSOUL S-018*. ...just wanted to show you these!
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking to share this, now, I can't be sure it's the same than Mygeek wooden iem....one guy find them annoying cause of that: ''They have a pronounced hump at around 80-120Hz, right where bass drums are. I switched tips to memory foam, but no real improvement. I will keep letting them burn in and see how things go with them.'' I'm pretty certain mine doesn't act strange like this....just test it right now to confirm, they are punchy and bassy but mids are there for real as well as details and wide soundstage. I remember finding them quite bright and that after 50H of burn in it sound more calibrate but well, they still have treble emphasise that give texture and details in sometime agressive way (i personally like that aspect). 
How' the soundsignature of SoundSOUL S-018?


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks for thinking to share this, now, I can't be sure it's the same than Mygeek wooden iem....one guy find them annoying cause of that: ''They have a pronounced hump at around 80-120Hz, right where bass drums are. I switched tips to memory foam, but no real improvement. I will keep letting them burn in and see how things go with them.'' I'm pretty certain mine doesn't act strange like this....just test it right now to confirm, they are punchy and bassy but mids are there for real as well as details and wide soundstage. I remember finding them quite bright and that after 50H of burn in it sound more calibrate but well, they still have treble emphasise that give texture and details in sometime agressive way (i personally like that aspect).
> How' the soundsignature of SoundSOUL S-018?


I still like their sound signature; tight bass (though lacks a little sub-bass), clear and vivid midrange, and clean and slightly crisp treble. Soundstage is above average and well done.


----------



## mehrdadb3

HonorKirin said:


> The actual meaning of the chinese words are quite different on describing speakers, i have no idea why the label it like that though, probably they named it by the looks and material used of the drivers
> Beryllium DD version is stated as 铍膜 version on Taobao while 圈铁 is hybrid version
> I think the link was about hybrid version though, based on their explanations of the drivers used



tnx very much 
i ask my seller from aliexpress and send pic of back of pakage box and he said this is hybrid version


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm glad you got that cleared up


----------



## CYoung234

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks for thinking to share this, now, I can't be sure it's the same than Mygeek wooden iem....one guy find them annoying cause of that: ''They have a pronounced hump at around 80-120Hz, right where bass drums are. I switched tips to memory foam, but no real improvement. I will keep letting them burn in and see how things go with them.'' I'm pretty certain mine doesn't act strange like this....just test it right now to confirm, they are punchy and bassy but mids are there for real as well as details and wide soundstage. I remember finding them quite bright and that after 50H of burn in it sound more calibrate but well, they still have treble emphasise that give texture and details in sometime agressive way (i personally like that aspect).
> How' the soundsignature of SoundSOUL S-018?



I am the guy that made the comment about the MyGeeks. Yes, the hump is still there even after rolling tips to three or four different types. An even bigger annoyance for me is that the high end on my pair is really closed sounding, as compared to my ZS5 and particularly my **** 6in1 XBA. I am going to A-B them against my Fostex T50RPs when I have time, which is scarce these days. But, if these do not improve significantly after some hours of burn in, they will likely be sold or given to my daughter...

Keep in mind that this is likely very dependent on what kinds of music you like to listen to. For pop or other electronic stuff that does not require extended range, they are probably very pleasant sounding. My problem is that I have a pretty good idea of what the stuff I listen to is supposed to sound like...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> I am the guy that made the comment about the MyGeeks. Yes, the hump is still there even after rolling tips to three or four different types. An even bigger annoyance for me is that the high end on my pair is really closed sounding, as compared to my ZS5 and particularly my **** 6in1 XBA. I am going to A-B them against my Fostex T50RPs when I have time, which is scarce these days. But, if these do not improve significantly after some hours of burn in, they will likely be sold or given to my daughter...
> 
> Keep in mind that this is likely very dependent on what kinds of music you like to listen to. For pop or other electronic stuff that does not require extended range, they are probably very pleasant sounding. My problem is that I have a pretty good idea of what the stuff I listen to is supposed to sound like...



 I'm sorry to hear this, and a little confuse.....

Personally, I listen to a very wide range of music that doesn't really include pop, mostly classical and jazz, electronic, ambient and some rock and indie....I pretty certain I do not hear what you hear, especially when it come to highs and strange bass performance, but I will note that perhaps as it's hand made iem they can have quality issue.  I use for source my Ibasso DX90 (wich make excell the Mygeek), Xduoo X3 (sound okay), and 2 DAC the Ibasso D2+ and another chifi with a good double dac chip. 
DId you try this kind of tips:

  
?????????????????
(with or without a beer)


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ...(with or without a beer)



Everything is better with a beer of course!


----------



## HungryPanda

or two


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sometime, taking a beer with an iem is like taking a beer with a women that got good conversation as well as a beautifull voice (oh, and good housing too lol): precious moment for sure


----------



## CYoung234 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, and a little confuse.....
> 
> Personally, I listen to a very wide range of music that doesn't really include pop, mostly classical and jazz, electronic, ambient and some rock and indie....I pretty certain I do not hear what you hear, especially when it come to highs and strange bass performance, but I will note that perhaps as it's hand made iem they can have quality issue.  I use for source my Ibasso DX90 (wich make excell the Mygeek), Xduoo X3 (sound okay), and 2 DAC the Ibasso D2+ and another chifi with a good double dac chip.
> DId you try this kind of tips:
> ...



I have not tried those tips yet. I have tried the stock tips, comply type foam tips, KZ star lines and Symbol N so far. I will try them though. The source has always been my Nexus 6p running Neutron, which actually drives my Fostexes quite well. I am using the same source for all if these iems.

Oh, I don't drink, so no beer was involved! I can believe it could be a QC issue. But I will try the tips you are suggesting.

Edit: In looking at the tips I received with my set of MyGeeks, I only see black tips, nothing like what your picture shows. What tips are those? I have something a little similar that came with my Tennmak Crazy Cellos. I tried those, and no real difference. Don't get me wrong, these phones sound really nice, until you start comparing them to something like the ZS5....


----------



## Ivan TT

slaterlovesspam said:


> Everything is better with a beer of course!


Strangely enough beer (well, few beers) puts a veil on my HF perception and ability to discriminate details across the whole spectrum.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*DIY MX500!!*




*MX yeah MX yeah!*





*So incredibly NICE and bouncy yeah yeah! 
With that gear it's like toooooooo much:
 




HAhahaha, just toooo much fun. It make me HYSTERICAL!!



*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 4, 2017)

Ivan TT said:


> Strangely enough beer (well, few beers) puts a veil on my HF perception and ability to discriminate details across the whole spectrum.


Hehe, yeah,alcool isn't know to help discerning better....
Music is already a drug, we shouldn't mix different type of drugs.
All drugs are bad but* sound addiction* (okay, audiophilonarcoleptic can be bad for wallet too).


----------



## HungryPanda

m'kay


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> or two


----------



## chongky (Aug 4, 2017)

New to chifi iems but has anyone heard the *YINFU JOYFUL- XG60*?  Curious as this Taobao crowdfunded hybrid iem has garnered some very interesting reviews on Chinese websites... wondering whether it's just hype...

Chinese name is 音芙XG60. Anyone who reads Chinese can google for the reviews, (Google Translate doesn't seem to do well with Chinese...)


----------



## Ivan TT

chongky said:


> 音芙XG60


Apparently they have two versions, an "international" one has more articulated LF.


----------



## Slater

Ivan TT said:


> Apparently they have two versions, an "international" one has more articulated LF.



LF?

Low Frequency?


----------



## chongky (Aug 4, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> LF?
> 
> Low Frequency?



The international version has a more balanced frequency response while the "Local" version is more bass heavy. 

Packaging looks pretty classy...


----------



## chongky (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## minion1990

Vidal said:


> The Winingtome RG-RB601s that appear to be similar to the M2 and HZsound M001s that can be picked up for £12 on UK Amazon are now down to 7 units.
> 
> I've just ordered a spare pair just in case.



Bought them (mainly for competitive gaming) after your review and really enjoy them. Really great earphones, also for music.


----------



## Slater (Aug 4, 2017)

chongky said:


>



Care to share what we're looking at?

My crystal ball is in the shop and my mind-reading skills aren't what they used to be.


----------



## chongky (Aug 4, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Care to share what we're looking at?
> 
> My crystal ball is in the shop and my mind-reading skills aren't what they used to be.



Sure. Five colors to choose from: blue, transparent, red, black and titanium. These are metallic hybrid transducers (not very familiar with iem terminology so this is just a literal translation from the Chinese.)

There are four or five longer reviews in Chinese floating around the internet, all of which agree the price-performance ratio is very high. Two in particular mention that it sounds more like a thousand yuan iem, which kind of made me rather curious to hear it.

I'm quite wary about adding to the hype though. More pictures here from the Taobao crowdfund page.
https://h5.m.taobao.com/dream/detail_v3/index.html?id=20062099

And oh, apparently the XG60 is also waterproof. And comes with MMCX iem connectors, whatever that means.


----------



## Slater

chongky said:


> Sure. Five colors to choose from: blue, transparent, red, black and titanium. These are metallic hybrid transducers (not very familiar with iem terminology so this is just a literal translation from the Chinese.)
> 
> There are four or five longer reviews in Chinese floating around the internet, all of which agree the price-performance ratio is very high. One in particular mentions that it sounds more like a thousand yuan iem, which kind of made me rather curious to hear it.
> 
> ...



Looks nice.


----------



## 1clearhead

chongky said:


> Sure. Five colors to choose from: blue, transparent, red, black and titanium. These are metallic hybrid transducers (not very familiar with iem terminology so this is just a literal translation from the Chinese.)
> 
> There are four or five longer reviews in Chinese floating around the internet, all of which agree the price-performance ratio is very high. Two in particular mention that it sounds more like a thousand yuan iem, which kind of made me rather curious to hear it.
> 
> ...


....just checked out the sight, very interesting and nice looking as well.


----------



## Ivan TT

1clearhead said:


> ....just checked out the sight, very interesting and nice looking as well.


Ordered, around US $35 delivered is quite reasonable given all the hype...


----------



## chongky (Aug 5, 2017)

Ivan TT said:


> Ordered, around US $35 delivered is quite reasonable given all the hype...



Looking forward to your review. So which version of the XG60 did you get?


----------



## Ivan TT

chongky said:


> Looking forward to your review. So which version of the XG60 did you get?


Black


----------



## chongky

Ivan TT said:


> Black



Nice. But did you specify the sound signature version you prefer?


----------



## CYoung234

slaterlovesspam said:


> Looking forward to your further impressions, because they are on my 'to eventually acquire' list.



Okay, I burned my MyGeeks in overnight, and so far, the sound has not changed. Of all the phones I have purchased recently, these are my only regret. They look nice, but the sound is very lacking. Still closed on the high end, soundstage is not big, and still the hump around 100hz or so. I do not have more time to try to get them to work better, as I am quite happy with my other phones, and still have more on the way (Urbanfun, MEMT X5 and a pair of KZ ZSE's). So...


----------



## headjelly

Hey, guys, can you recommend an IEM which would be close in shape and fit to the Westone UM Pro10? I tried Tennmak Piano and KZ ZS5, but their shape did not work. I mostly listen to earbuds because IEMs don't fit (e.g. Urbanfun and **** 2in1s are too heavy for me) but I am currently looking for something for public transport. I am treble-sensitive and my budget is under or around $40.


----------



## minion1990

A big thank you and a question to you guys.
First of all - thx to you i now have 2(3) great IEM's which i would have never discovered without you. I was searching for a headphone for competitive gaming during summer (Counterstrike and alike - hence not too much bass, good details and a wide soundstage), when my big AKG K702 65th are a little bit to hot on my ears and got a couple of IEM's.
First I bought the KZ Ate. When i got my Ate i was pleasantly surprised, but they weren't that great and in teamspeak everyone complained, that there was a huge echo. I tested a little bit with my smartphone, and if i cover the speakers completely in a towel, so that no sound can escape, the mic in the earphones records - in pretty decent quality - what i would normally hear in the earphones.
After that i discovered vidals site and bought a pair of winintone Premium rg-eb601, hoping that they were the same as the sendiye M2 - and they are the best in ears i have ever listened to. With golden filters, they even sound pretty similar to my couple hundreds AKG's. Downside is, that there is no mic. 
Since i wanted to try to get rid of my normal microphone, i also ordered the Einsear T2, which i got today.
And they have the exact same problem, the kz had! The microphone pics everything up that runs through the cable. Is this on purpose with these earphones, or are they faulty? Everyone i would speak to, would listen to himself/herself with a delay.Even if i listen to myself through windows, there is a huge echo...


----------



## groucho69

headjelly said:


> Hey, guys, can you recommend an IEM which would be close in shape and fit to the Westone UM Pro10? I tried Tennmak Piano and KZ ZS5, but their shape did not work. I mostly listen to earbuds because IEMs don't fit (e.g. Urbanfun and **** 2in1s are too heavy for me) but I am currently looking for something for public transport. I am treble-sensitive and my budget is under or around $40.



Have you tried tip rolling?


----------



## headjelly

groucho69 said:


> Have you tried tip rolling?


Yes I have, now I have a large box of tips, but none of them work the way I want.


----------



## Slater

minion1990 said:


> After that i discovered vidals site and bought a pair of winintone Premium rg-eb601, hoping that they were the same as the sendiye M2 - and they are the best in ears i have ever listened to. With golden filters, they even sound pretty similar to my couple hundreds AKG's. Downside is, that there is no mic.



Where did you get the Winintone? I've been looking for it for a while with no luck.


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 7, 2017)

I got mine recently from amazon.uk

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Winintone-RG-EB601-Noise-isolating-Headphone-Earphone/dp/B00TNY5VM6


----------



## minion1990

Got mine from the same - german - store. 
Could anyone test their Einsear T2 if they all have the same problem? Just plug them into your smartphone, start music, cover the mic and record for a few seconds to see, if they mic is also picking up output sound. Would be helpful to know, if every Einsear T2 has the same problem..


----------



## Ivan TT

chongky said:


> Looking forward to your review. So which version of the XG60 did you get?


Apparently they (NiceHCK) only have "international" version.
Upon further research I can only say that it's very confusing: it appears that there were (are?) two versions, referred two as "domestic" and "international", but also "tri-balanced" - as opposed to I'm not sure what and it's not clear what sound signature "international" has. But since it appears that only "international" is available on Aliexpress (well, _internationally_) it does not matter, you've got what they got.


----------



## ScareCrow700

minion1990 said:


> A big thank you and a question to you guys.
> First of all - thx to you i now have 2(3) great IEM's which i would have never discovered without you. I was searching for a headphone for competitive gaming during summer (Counterstrike and alike - hence not too much bass, good details and a wide soundstage), when my big AKG K702 65th are a little bit to hot on my ears and got a couple of IEM's.
> First I bought the KZ Ate. When i got my Ate i was pleasantly surprised, but they weren't that great and in teamspeak everyone complained, that there was a huge echo. I tested a little bit with my smartphone, and if i cover the speakers completely in a towel, so that no sound can escape, the mic in the earphones records - in pretty decent quality - what i would normally hear in the earphones.
> After that i discovered vidals site and bought a pair of winintone Premium rg-eb601, hoping that they were the same as the sendiye M2 - and they are the best in ears i have ever listened to. With golden filters, they even sound pretty similar to my couple hundreds AKG's. Downside is, that there is no mic.
> ...



I believe there's an issue with the way you connect the IEMs to your pc. Are you using a special converter or a simple splitter to plug them them into both the line out and microphone port? A splitter not made for that job could be responsible for that echo.


----------



## minion1990 (Aug 7, 2017)

I use a simple split cable - but i thought the same and i have the same problem if i directly connect it to my smartphone.


----------



## xilon (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheap version of EMI Ci880:

http://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/3277...hones-HD-Speaker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone-For

Brand new interesting hybrid:

https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/search.htm?listType=keyword&keywords=blitzwolf+earphone


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2017)

Ivan TT said:


> Apparently they (NiceHCK) only have "international" version.
> Upon further research I can only say that it's very confusing: it appears that there were (are?) two versions, referred two as "domestic" and "international", but also "tri-balanced" - as opposed to I'm not sure what and it's not clear what sound signature "international" has. But since it appears that only "international" is available on Aliexpress (well, _internationally_) it does not matter, you've got what they got.



International version probably plays music in multiple languages, not just the person's native language.


----------



## Ivan TT

slaterlovesspam said:


> International version probably plays music in multiple languages, not just the person's native language.


Very, very likely, but wait until I receive them and confirm this


----------



## Slater

Ivan TT said:


> Very, very likely, but wait until I receive them and confirm this



haha, OK


----------



## Vidal

xilon said:


> Brand new interesting hybrid:
> 
> https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/search.htm?listType=keyword&keywords=blitzwolf+earphone



Already tested the Blitzwolf Hybrid - nothing special.


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> Already tested the Blitzwolf Hybrid - nothing special.


Thanks for the info, 'Vidal'. ....I guess I'll just past on them.


----------



## BunchOfAtoms

minion1990 said:


> Got mine from the same - german - store.
> Could anyone test their Einsear T2 if they all have the same problem? Just plug them into your smartphone, start music, cover the mic and record for a few seconds to see, if they mic is also picking up output sound. Would be helpful to know, if every Einsear T2 has the same problem..



Tried this with my pair of T2. Yep, I confirm, the mic records what's playing. The volume is much lower than the original signal, but still it's there.
Got similar results with Urbanfun. Almost inaudible volume with Xiaomi Hybrids Pro HD though.


----------



## Vidal (Aug 8, 2017)

.


----------



## minion1990

BunchOfAtoms said:


> Tried this with my pair of T2. Yep, I confirm, the mic records what's playing. The volume is much lower than the original signal, but still it's there.
> Got similar results with Urbanfun. Almost inaudible volume with Xiaomi Hybrids Pro HD though.



Thx for testing it. That is so ****ed up... 
On my model its not even subtle, but the same volume i speak for others..


----------



## Zlivan

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...nti-noise-microphone/1455660_32824180948.html

These (QCY Y1) look like a rebrand/clone of Uiisii T8, but at a much lower price. Ayone tried them? Were original Uiisii any good?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Uiisii T8's and I really like them


----------



## chi-fi mel

Zlivan said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...nti-noise-microphone/1455660_32824180948.html
> 
> These (QCY Y1) look like a rebrand/clone of Uiisii T8, but at a much lower price. Ayone tried them? Were original Uiisii any good?


It does appear to be a rebrand. $9 for a dual driver could be a good deal.


----------



## letlive

Which IEM do you guys use for gym?

The ZS3 is too bassy for me, but I really liked the fit and the isolation. I'm looking for a budget earphone that that has a similar fit (cable over the ear) and a good isolation. How about ZST? The Fonge T01 looks good too, but could be too bassy as well. I really appreciate the sound of the ZS5. Any idea?


----------



## snip3r77

letlive said:


> Which IEM do you guys use for gym?
> 
> The ZS3 is too bassy for me, but I really liked the fit and the isolation. I'm looking for a budget earphone that that has a similar fit (cable over the ear) and a good isolation. How about ZST? The Fonge T01 looks good too, but could be too bassy as well. I really appreciate the sound of the ZS5. Any idea?


I thought  gym needs to be fun


----------



## headjelly (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I have narrowed my choice down to Moxpad X6, QKZ W1 Pro, Kinera 005 or Tennmak Pro. Which one would you recommend? I am treble sensitive.


----------



## maxxevv

Really depends on how much you are willing to spend and still consider them as 'budget' and 'cheap' earphones.Have not tried nor read anything about the 2 you mentioned here, so can't help directly on them. 

Vidal's webpage is a treasure trove of options. Basically all those that are rated close to or above '9.0' are worth considering.  
http://www.aproear.co.uk/

Would suggest scrolling through there to get a first cut of what may be of the shape/ configuration you like and see how he rates them.  And then check if they are of the 'correct budget' over at either Gearbest or Aliexpress if they are your preferred purchase platforms. 

As far as memory serves me, there are a few in the US$30/- range of that configuration you like that are highly rated.


----------



## HungryPanda

Go to http://www.aproear.co.uk/     at your peril, or should I say your wallets peril


----------



## chongky

Ivan TT said:


> Apparently they (NiceHCK) only have "international" version.
> Upon further research I can only say that it's very confusing: it appears that there were (are?) two versions, referred two as "domestic" and "international", but also "tri-balanced" - as opposed to I'm not sure what and it's not clear what sound signature "international" has. But since it appears that only "international" is available on Aliexpress (well, _internationally_) it does not matter, you've got what they got.



You are probably right, in that Aliexpress only sells the International Version. The Taobao crowdfund page shows that the International version not only plays multi languages , it also has a nearly flat frequency response compared to the Domestic Version. I agree that it's kinda confusing, as one of the reviews got some facts wrong. That said, you should be able to check the version on the label.






The only other international buyers are two Japanese, one of whom mentions on Twitter that the tips make a big difference to the sound. That's as far as I could make out from Google Translate...


----------



## Basrtirula

Hello im looking for an upgradation to hifiman re 00 do you have any idea?


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...nti-noise-microphone/1455660_32824180948.html
> 
> These (QCY Y1) look like a rebrand/clone of Uiisii T8, but at a much lower price. Ayone tried them? Were original Uiisii any good?



I always figured those were copies of the VJJB V1, except in a tweaked shell. At least they look like they use the same dual 6mm micro drivers.


----------



## Slater

letlive said:


> Which IEM do you guys use for gym?
> 
> The ZS3 is too bassy for me, but I really liked the fit and the isolation. I'm looking for a budget earphone that that has a similar fit (cable over the ear) and a good isolation. How about ZST? The Fonge T01 looks good too, but could be too bassy as well. I really appreciate the sound of the ZS5. Any idea?



I use the QKZ W1 Pro. It's sealed so it's not affected by sweat, has detachable cables, is very comfortable, and sounds good for the price. Not as good as the ZS5, but plenty good enough for the gym.

Another good one would be the ATR.


----------



## Zlivan

slaterlovesspam said:


> I always figured those were copies of the VJJB V1, except in a tweaked shell. At least they look like they use the same dual 6mm micro drivers.


They look identical to T8, even the pictures are just copied from Uiisii's ad for T8.
Ordered a pair just because they are silly cheap and I like the three-button remote.


----------



## 1clearhead

letlive said:


> Which IEM do you guys use for gym?
> 
> The ZS3 is too bassy for me, but I really liked the fit and the isolation. I'm looking for a budget earphone that that has a similar fit (cable over the ear) and a good isolation. How about ZST? The Fonge T01 looks good too, but could be too bassy as well. I really appreciate the sound of the ZS5. Any idea?


I have both the UiSii and the ZSE and I have no doubt that the ZSE will be great for the gym as well for even a less cheaper price. Just add a "shirt-clip" to minimize cable noise and you're good to go!


----------



## letlive

The QKZ W1 look good! And they are available on Amazon with Prime shipping, I'll guess I try them. 

My ZSE are on the way and should arrive in the next days. Is it possible to wear them with the cable over the ear?


----------



## Vidal (Aug 9, 2017)

@headjelly - From the ones you suggested Kinera BD005 all the way - Tennmak Pros have too much mid bass


----------



## Vidal

letlive said:


> The QKZ W1 look good! And they are available on Amazon with Prime shipping, I'll guess I try them.
> 
> My ZSE are on the way and should arrive in the next days. Is it possible to wear them with the cable over the ear?



Not a fan of the W1 Pro - seems just average to be honest. Kinera BD005 would have been my suggestion, not sure about the waterproofing aspect for gym use though.


----------



## HungryPanda

This Adax-HT06 is rather nice, thanks for the tip Vidal


----------



## Ivan TT

Hi all!

I need help to identify these tips, they most likely come from Einsear T2, can anyone confirm this?
 They have two notches/indentations and recessed circle on the back as pictured and softer outer lining. 
TIA!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 9, 2017)

Ivan TT said:


> I need help to identify these tips, they most likely come from Einsear T2, can anyone confirm this?
> They have two notches/indentations and recessed circle on the back as pictured and softer outer lining.



I just got the Einsear T2 yesterday so I just looked at the ones in the box and I removed one of the installed ones.  They are just soft silicone...no notches or circle like that.  Also my tips are grey but I have the grey Einsears.


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Not a fan of the W1 Pro - seems just average to be honest. Kinera BD005 would have been my suggestion, not sure about the waterproofing aspect for gym use though.



The sweatproofing is the main reason I mentioned them. You could go swimming with them they are so sealed up.

And yes, the sound is pretty average.


----------



## maxxevv

Unless they are specifically made for swimming, I don't think they would survive a proper swimming session though.


----------



## 1clearhead

letlive said:


> The QKZ W1 look good! And they are available on Amazon with Prime shipping, I'll guess I try them.
> 
> My ZSE are on the way and should arrive in the next days. *Is it possible to wear them with the cable over the ear?*


If you're not too notable on which side you like your music to play from (left or right side), just do a switcheroo with both sides and place them upside down in your ears as if this is the way to be worn, and wrap the cable around your ears (as usual) and you're good to go!

....you can also use a shirt-clip to keep the cables from moving around.


----------



## perseides

Hello guys, need some advise on IEMs: Sorry I dont have time to g through 200 pages of discussion O_O

Any suggestion on a neutral sounding IEM with good build quality?? 
I'd previously used vsonic GR 07 and vsonic vc1000. They're really great sound quality wise but problem is the build quality is pretty bad - all of the will loss sound on one side of the earphone within 1 year. Even my sister who is pretty careful has a vsds within 1 year.

Anyone can recommend a good neutral headphone with similar sound quality with good build quality (esp the wiring part).

Thanks!!


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> Unless they are specifically made for swimming, I don't think they would survive a proper swimming session though.



Of course. I was not being literal.


----------



## letlive

Vidal said:


> Not a fan of the W1 Pro - seems just average to be honest. Kinera BD005 would have been my suggestion, not sure about the waterproofing aspect for gym use though.


Thanks! By the way, I really like your homepage. The EMI CI880 are on the way  I'm curious how they sound compared to the MEMT X5 (my former daliy driver) and the ZS5.



1clearhead said:


> If you're not too notable on which side you like your music to play from (left or right side), just do a switcheroo with both sides and place them upside down in your ears as if this is the way to be worn, and wrap the cable around your ears (as usual) and you're good to go!
> 
> ....you can also use a shirt-clip to keep the cables from moving around.


Alright, I'll check it out when they arrive. Thanks!


----------



## Michaelr97

Hi there!
I have been using my Tennmak pro's for almost a year now and absolutely love them.
But I've got an itch to try some new iems.
What iem would you recommend In the 20$ range?
Thanks!


----------



## hoerlurar

Michaelr97 said:


> Hi there!
> I have been using my Tennmak pro's for almost a year now and absolutely love them.
> But I've got an itch to try some new iems.
> What iem would you recommend In the 20$ range?
> Thanks!



KZ ZS5
Urbanfun Hybrids


----------



## toddy0191

Michaelr97 said:


> Hi there!
> I have been using my Tennmak pro's for almost a year now and absolutely love them.
> But I've got an itch to try some new iems.
> What iem would you recommend In the 20$ range?
> Thanks!



Check out @Vidal 's site www.aproear.co.uk

Best resource for budget Chi-Fi reviews online.


----------



## maxxevv (Aug 10, 2017)

Came across this QKZ KD6, seems to be 3x Dynamic Drivers on each side.

Looks interesting but can't seem to find anything on it. Anyone got any ideas ??






Nevermind ... mystery solved, its just a rebadged 
*YINJW P8.*


----------



## loomisjohnson

perseides said:


> Hello guys, need some advise on IEMs: Sorry I dont have time to g through 200 pages of discussion O_O
> 
> Any suggestion on a neutral sounding IEM with good build quality??
> I'd previously used vsonic GR 07 and vsonic vc1000. They're really great sound quality wise but problem is the build quality is pretty bad - all of the will loss sound on one side of the earphone within 1 year. Even my sister who is pretty careful has a vsds within 1 year.
> ...


the vivo xe800 are derived from and very similar to the gr07--balanced with excellent clarity, but i can't tout their build quality; the cable is especially frail. i'd try the einsear t2 or, for a step up, the moni one


----------



## loomisjohnson

Michaelr97 said:


> Hi there!
> I have been using my Tennmak pro's for almost a year now and absolutely love them.
> But I've got an itch to try some new iems.
> What iem would you recommend In the 20$ range?
> Thanks!


i used to tout the urbanfun as the king of the $20 range, tho depending on whether you prefer a brighter, more energetic signature they may have been displaced by the e-mi cI800 (which are also marketed as the c630), which are a real mutha. both outgun the tennmak by a margin.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Michaelr97 said:


> Hi there!
> I have been using my Tennmak pro's for almost a year now and absolutely love them.
> But I've got an itch to try some new iems.
> What iem would you recommend In the 20$ range?
> Thanks!


KZ ZS5 for a very different sound experience than the PRO. Less than 20$ right now on Gearbest.
Some head reviews (including mine):https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-zs5.22479/reviews
Are you open for earbuds too? If so, Vido (4$) or especially DIY MX500 are really a MUST


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Nymphonomaniac said:


> KZ ZS5 for a very different sound experience than the PRO. Less than 20$ right now on Gearbest.



US$18.99 as a flash sale. I had never ordered from GearBest before but, for ~$22 shipped, why not?

Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Arkady Duntov said:


> US$18.99 as a flash sale. I had never ordered from GearBest before but, for ~$22 shipped, why not?
> 
> Thanks for the pointer.



Yeah, you can trust this store but shipping can be little long (china ya know), less than 2 month long Aliexpress, it take between 2-4 weeks for shipping to canada.


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, you can trust this store but shipping can be little long (china ya know), less than 2 month long Aliexpress, it take between 2-4 weeks for shipping to canada.



Quicker with ePacket


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> i used to tout the urbanfun as the king of the $20 range, tho depending on whether you prefer a brighter, more energetic signature they may have been displaced by the e-mi cI800 (which are also marketed as the c630), which are a real mutha. both outgun the tennmak by a margin.


You really prefer Urbanfun to ZS5, like even for fun factor?
Urbanfun are more serious sounding and more appropriate for serious music tough.

But now...the emi ci800 hype begin to intrigue me alot now....


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You really prefer Urbanfun to ZS5, like even for fun factor?
> Urbanfun are more serious sounding and more appropriate for serious music tough.
> 
> But now...the emi ci800 hype begin to intrigue me alot now....


i actually fully agree with your thought process...the uf is technically the "better" iem in the sense of being a more accurate reproduction of the source material, while the zs5 is more exciting energetic listen. everybody needs both. the  emi sorta splits the difference


----------



## Andrzej Cichy

In E-mi CI880 there are minor sibilants.
It is worth using foam, it helps.
Brilliant earphones.
Urbanfun Hi-fi, E-mi CI880, Einsear T2 are cheap and great.


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

Hello people! 

I'd like to have your opinion on something. I bought ~6-7 Chinese earphones in total hoping to find something better than the Sony ex450 that I bought for 20 euros, yet I must say I was quite disappointed.. 

Here are the iems I acquired in order :

-Piston 2
-Rock zircon
-Piston hybrid 
-Kz zst
-Einsear t2
-Uiisii HM7
-Urbanfun hifi (will receive it this week)  

Yet, I don't know why, but.. I don't like the way they sound. I thought that at least, they would be superior to the Sony bought directly from Amazon at 20 euros, but that's not even the case. 

Is there something wrong with me? For instance, I find the Einsear T2 average at best and boring and I couldn't understand the hype with the zircon while everyone else were praising them.. 

I'm really asking myself if my ears are defective, if it is personal taste, or something else. 

Any help/opinion would be really helpful.


----------



## Slater

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I'd like to have your opinion on something. I bought ~6-7 Chinese earphones in total hoping to find something better than the Sony ex450 that I bought for 20 euros, yet I must say I was quite disappointed..
> 
> ...



So what type of sound are you looking for? Neutral, bright, v shaped, u shaped, detailed, fun, smooth, cold, warm, etc? Something close in sound to the Sony?


----------



## xilon

Loomis or Vidal, I need your advice: which other iem in your collections sound closest to the Vivo Xe800? Neutral and detailed.  They say it's easy to get fakes and cable is very fragile so I am thinking an alternative but with similarly signature. Thanks in advance


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits (Aug 13, 2017)

A sound similar to the Sony would be really great!

I'm still new to the technical terms, so I'll try my best what I like about them :
-Super comfortable, like the zircon.
-Soundstage with the zishan z1 is quite wide and not narrow.
-It gets really loud, louder than any of the other iems I have.
-The bass in these are awesome for me, they are really punchy, deep, so I guess a bassy earphone would be appropriate for me.
-There are a lot of details.
-They are really fun to listen to. Like, when I listen to them, I usually shake my head, sing along sometimes, and it's just blissfully good. (As such, I don't like cold iems I think)

So I guess I'm just looking for something really similar to the ex450 / ex 650 (I own both) but just.. Better I guess and not at a high price if possible. I'd like to upgrade on a budget, 100 euros, but ideally around 20-30 would be awesome (I'm scared to spend a lot of money on one pair..)


----------



## Slater (Aug 13, 2017)

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> A sound similar to the Sony would be really great!
> 
> I'm still new to the technical terms, so I'll try my best what I like about them :
> -Super comfortable, like the zircon.
> ...



I say wait for your Urbanfun HiFi to arrive (assuming you did indeed get the proper dual driver hybrid version and not the single driver beryllium version). If you ordered it somewhat recently, the correct hybrid version will have a GRAY (not black) cable.

The Urbanfun HiFi is basically what you're looking for based on your above description.


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

slaterlovesspam said:


> I say wait for your Urbanfun HiFi to arrive (assuming you did indeed get the proper dual driver hybrid version and not the single driver beryllium version). If you ordered it somewhat recently, the correct hybrid version will have a GRAY (not black) cable.
> 
> The Urbanfun HiFi is basically what you're looking for based on your above description.



Crap.. I had no idea there were 2 versions :/. 
Seems like I ordered the single driver one, is there a really big difference?


----------



## Slater

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Crap.. I had no idea there were 2 versions :/.
> Seems like I ordered the single driver one, is there a really big difference?



I only have the dual version. But yeah, there is a difference (because they are a different design obviously). All of the praise around HF and review sites is for the hybrid version, since that was kind of the "original" Urbanfun.

Maybe you got the right version after all, you never know.

Here's some photos:


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits (Aug 13, 2017)

Meeeeeh, that is so stupid..
I ordered the black one with black wires, so it's 100% the beryllium one. Oh well, I guess I should've paid more attention :/

Thanks for your help though.

Edit : Actually, I'm confused. I bought the urbanfun here : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...2a-4c65-953f-6ad38d0ed664&transAbTest=ae803_1

And I remember at the time, there were only 2 choices, not 3. 
Aliexpress takes a screenshot of the item and the title at that time was : 
"New URBANFUN 3.5mm In Ear Earphone 1DD With 1BA Hybrid Drive HIFI Metal Earphone Monito Headset Earplug With Mic Free Shipping"
Now it is : 
"Hot URBANFUN 3.5mm In Ear Earphone 1DD+1BA Hybrid/Beryllium Dynamic Driver HIFI Metal Earphone Headset With Mic Free Shipping"
The screenshot of the item = Black & green top with gray cable. Perhaps I got the right version after all ? 
The wait is killing me.


----------



## Slater (Aug 13, 2017)

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Meeeeeh, that is so stupid..
> I ordered the black one with black wires, so it's 100% the beryllium one. Oh well, I guess I should've paid more attention :/
> 
> Thanks for your help though.
> ...



Yeah, so the deal is many of the sellers are as confused as everyone else. The single driver version used to be different colors vs the hybrid which were only available in green and black. But Urbanfun made the change to have both driver configurations in the green and black housings (along with changing to a new style of cable). The only visual differences are 1. the grey (hybrid) vs black (single driver) cable, and 2. the driver type is written on the box in Chinese.

Why they made it confusing like that is beyond me. As you said you'll just need to wait and see what you got. Maybe you'll get lucky and receive the hybrid version.

Let us know once it arrives.


----------



## toddy0191

xilon said:


> Loomis or Vidal, I need your advice: which other iem in your collections sound closest to the Vivo Xe800? Neutral and detailed.  They say it's easy to get fakes and cable is very fragile so I am thinking an alternative but with similarly signature. Thanks in advance



I would go for these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...Mwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=31COA9JJOHL&ref=plSrch

I know @Vidal and @loomisjohnson rate them highly as I bought them on @Vidal recommendation.

They are bright and highly detailed, with nice bass that is not overdone.


----------



## maxxevv

From the descriptions, think he got the 'originals'.  

But those are very articulate and yet smooth earphones. I like it that they are excellent for the type of music I listen. Mostly very delicate stuff such as solo vocals and acoustic instrumentals.   They are good for classical music too. 
For most "light pop", its excellent too. 

But its hard to beat the Vivo XE800 when its used for classical music, especially virtuoso solos such as concertos be it violin, cellos or pianos. The instrument separation is  just sooooo good ! 

But both lack that little bit of extra pop/ punch when it comes to heavier stuff such techno / trance and rock though.


----------



## s4tch

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I'd like to have your opinion on something. I bought ~6-7 Chinese earphones in total hoping to find something better than the Sony ex450 that I bought for 20 euros, yet I must say I was quite disappointed..
> 
> ...


what source do you use to drive your earphones? is it your phone or a dap?


----------



## snip3r77

Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/IJZVJr2y

Graphene Drivers. Anyone going to GP?


----------



## maxxevv

There are a few of these Graphene diaphragm drivers floating around.  

That looks to be the same earbuds as the Hangrui DIY MX760 with a different wire. The Hangrui one costs less though. 

Then there is this "co-axial diaphragm" Mifo R1 with graphene which looks very interesting too.  (though the specifications look pretty bland ... ) 

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...ative_id=SB_20170813225717&isViewCP=y&catId=0


----------



## vladstef

Headphones marketed with "graphene" don't have to sound good/better than others in their price range, I disliked Xiaomi Pro HD and apparently, it's a graphene driver(s). NiceHCK DIY graphene earbud is quite new but so far people really like them. Here is a review, comparing it mostly to Shoozy BK - many times more expensive earbud.


----------



## French Potato

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I'd like to have your opinion on something. I bought ~6-7 Chinese earphones in total hoping to find something better than the Sony ex450 that I bought for 20 euros, yet I must say I was quite disappointed..
> 
> ...



That's because you've made a great deal with the Sony ex450 who really cost 45€ ! Actually, I don't think you can find a better chinese earphone for 20€ ... These Sony are exceptionnal for the price.


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> i actually fully agree with your thought process...the uf is technically the "better" iem in the sense of being a more accurate reproduction of the source material, while the zs5 is more exciting energetic listen. *everybody needs both.* the  emi sorta splits the difference


+1


----------



## loomisjohnson

xilon said:


> Loomis or Vidal, I need your advice: which other iem in your collections sound closest to the Vivo Xe800? Neutral and detailed.  They say it's easy to get fakes and cable is very fragile so I am thinking an alternative but with similarly signature. Thanks in advance





xilon said:


> Loomis or Vidal, I need your advice: which other iem in your collections sound closest to the Vivo Xe800? Neutral and detailed.  They say it's easy to get fakes and cable is very fragile so I am thinking an alternative but with similarly signature. Thanks in advance


the "ADAX 5-40hz Earphones" ($16 on Amazon) have a very similar signature to the Vivo, albeit with more midbass thwack. I'll post impressions shortly, but they're quite a find and probably a notch above the Vivo. The TY Hi-Z G3 (which Vidal worships) would also fit the bill--the Seafh AWK 1009 are cheaper and similar but also with more bass


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

Just contacted the seller, he told me I ordered the original ones with dd + ba, I'm happy! 



s4tch said:


> what source do you use to drive your earphones? is it your phone or a dap?



Before,  it was my phone, and I was really satisfied with the sound quality (since I don't have anyone around me with audiophile equipment sadly, a smartphone was the best source I had) I heard about the walnut randomly, and after reading a lot about it, I bought the zishan z1 and I now realize how important is the source, and how much better the sound is with the Sony ex450 who were really held back by the phone's source. 



French Potato said:


> That's because you've made a great deal with the Sony ex450 who really cost 45€ ! Actually, I don't think you can find a better chinese earphone for 20€ ... These Sony are exceptionnal for the price.



Oh, judging by your name, I assume you must be French as well. I'm kinda surprised your created your account just to answer me xD.
That's actually the regular price for these earphones now on many websites, although it is still pricier in America for instance. 
Do you own these earphones as well? If so, I'd really like to have your opinion about it and especially if you tested other budget iems!


----------



## Chappa (Aug 14, 2017)

Nvm wrong topic.


----------



## maxxevv (Aug 14, 2017)

Just took delivery of my KZ ZSE's today.  Had a short run of it.

It was excellent, no make that fantastic for pop music with bass. Not quite the best when it came details, but it was still better than a lot of other earphones in that. The Urbanfun Hifi was still better at that but lost out big time when it came to the bass.  Effortlessly smooth bass !!!  

In short, I had the best rendition of U2's classic "Where the Streets Have No Name" in years !!

( Don't know if additional burn-in will help or not as there was still some murkiness when it came to some vocals delivered at certain wavelengths/ frequencies.  )


----------



## Cya|\|

So what's the difference between the old urbanfun hifi and the new mkii? Anyone tried the single dynamic beryllium driver?


----------



## mochill

Cya|\| said:


> So what's the difference between the old urbanfun hifi and the new mkii? Anyone tried the single dynamic beryllium driver?


Get the vsonic gr09 should be the best in linearity and isolation should be great


----------



## French Potato

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Just contacted the seller, he told me I ordered the original ones with dd + ba, I'm happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I owned the Sony Ex450 but I've broken them last month ... So i decided to buy the Einsear T2 . These are very good for Hip-hop, House, Pop-rock but i'm listening a lot of Classical music (Mendelssohn, Malher, Chostakovitch ...) and they've got some lacks for that kind of music comparing to the Sony ex450. However i like the comfort of the Einsear when i'm listening them in bed and they've got pretty much details at low volume.

I'm still looking for a substitute to the Sony around 40€ in chinese brand but i think i'm gonna buy those Ex450 again. It reminds me the story of the Sony MH1 which were incredible earphones for 50€ (even 20€ in 2013) but can't be found nowadays. Sony's earphones are often on sale after some months so it's always a good idea to keep an eye on this brand because they've got a lot of good products.

So I'm listening to everyone who can find me good earphones under 50 dollars especially to listen Classical music. Of course I'll share with you any good ideas ...


----------



## Cya|\|

mochill said:


> Get the vsonic gr09 should be the best in linearity and isolation should be great



I know but they are too expensive  . Also you haven't tried them


----------



## mochill

Cya|\| said:


> I know but they are too expensive  . Also you haven't tried them


Get the vsonic gr07x then I have them


----------



## peskypesky

Michaelr97 said:


> Hi there!
> I have been using my Tennmak pro's for almost a year now and absolutely love them.
> But I've got an itch to try some new iems.
> What iem would you recommend In the 20$ range?
> Thanks!


KZ ZS5

they are astounding


----------



## Cya|\|

mochill said:


> Get the vsonic gr07x then I have them


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 14, 2017)

*FIIO F5+Q1 Mark II* using the balanced output is a real delectable joy my friends.

Will came back with more impressions, just share a pic here. Make like half an hour I listen to it.....

I think FIIO have the cheapest solution for balanced amping, and it wasn't enough, cause it's a Ipod DAC too...wich i much needed without any output on the new models!!!

More info here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...sb-dac-chip-dac-ak4452-20-hours.855282/page-5

And for F serie there reviews on headfi.

Strangely, I do not have to install any driver on my window 10 and it work very well with VLC, should try with Audirvana soon.

For now, soundsignature is more a neutral one, but I abstein to share impressions...need at least 5 hours listening!

Cheers!!


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *FIIO F5+Q1 Mark II* using the balanced output is a real delectable joy my friends.
> 
> Will came back with more impressions, just share a pic here. Make like half an hour I listen to it.....
> 
> ...



I've been drooling over the FiiO Q1 Mark II, but I haven't found it for sale anywhere. Where did you get yours from Nympho?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> Look what I found on AliExpress
> http://s.aliexpress.com/IJZVJr2y
> 
> Graphene Drivers. Anyone going to GP?



These got quite praised on earbud forums (headfi as well as facebook).

But DIY MX500 are the cheapest real deal....read so much different impressions....not find any negative yet.

Still....as a new earbuds addict, will perhaps try them cause the promise are big, and detailed sounding it look like


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> I've been drooling over the FiiO Q1 Mark II, but I haven't found it for sale anywhere. Where did you get yours from Nympho?



http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Ampli-DAC-portable/Fiio-Q1-II.html
https://www.headphones.sg/fiio-q1-mark-ii-portable-portable-headphone-amp-dac-black/
(for now....fast google search)

OH, and I just find this hehe:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...fi-certified-dac-amp-starts-right-now.855440/

Mine, it's when I write to JamesFiio about my E7 DAC-AMP that I try to repair and he kindely offer me reviews samples of some of his new products (especially this new Q1 MarkII), as you see above...*FIIO *love reviews

Quite a nice DAC-AMP, smooth and detailed, with high gain and bass gain, 3.5, 2.5 output, IOS compatibility etc....quite an all-in one little beast!


----------



## xilon (Aug 15, 2017)

Received today my Magaosi BK50 1DD+1BA, first impression is: these are the most clear and detailed iem my ears have ever tried. I heard micro details that no other iem had been able to deliver. This is possible for the great instrument separation these hybrid provide.
On Vidal site it's said that many consider these BK50 the best iem under $50..I am now one of those who think so.
**** 4in1 and Urbanfun are no match in details and instrumental separation. Moreover these are also the most aesthetically pleasing (citing Loomis). These are bulky but they have angled insertion so the fit is excellent,  with great isolation.  only downside is the cable pretty microphonic.


----------



## Tweeters

Nymphonomaniac said:


> These got quite praised on earbud forums (headfi as well as facebook).
> 
> But DIY MX500 are the cheapest real deal....read so much different impressions....not find any negative yet.
> 
> Still....as a new earbuds addict, will perhaps try them cause the promise are big, and detailed sounding it look like



How do the MX500's compare to Monk+? Could we get a link to them?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 15, 2017)

Tweeters said:


> How do the MX500's compare to Monk+? Could we get a link to them?


Hell....it make like 100 times I have question about earbuds to compare to Monk....I think I will order them right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But, I read somewhere here people that prefer them to the monk, cause of a more warm soundsignature and better rounder bass performance and perhaps bigger soundstage....on earbuds thread your question will be answer I think.

I think they are from very different family.

Link:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...89378048.html?spm=2114.search0303.3.28.lgbl0R


----------



## chinmie

Tweeters said:


> How do the MX500's compare to Monk+? Could we get a link to them?



the EMX500 is superior sounding than then monk. better subbass, better treble extension, more headphone like than the monk. the monk is warmer sounding and more non fatiguing though


----------



## SilverEars

peskypesky said:


> KZ ZS5
> 
> they are astounding


Pretty freaken good.  Are there plenty of gems around?  Is that why ZS5 seem under mentioned?  Does it even have a dedicated thread besides the aggregate thread for K Z stuff?


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> the EMX500 is superior sounding than then monk. better subbass, better treble extension, more headphone like than the monk. the monk is warmer sounding and more non fatiguing though


First time user for earbud , I read vido is good. Should I start off my journey with this ? Does it have a fun sig


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> First time user for earbud , I read vido is good. Should I start off my journey with this ? Does it have a fun sig



you can't go wrong with vido, it can stand toe to toe even with buds up to 50 dollars price range. there's a member of the earbuds forum putting them in his top five best, right along his TOTL buds


----------



## toddy0191

chinmie said:


> you can't go wrong with vido, it can stand toe to toe even with buds up to 50 dollars price range. there's a member of the earbuds forum putting them in his top five best, right along his TOTL buds



They're great. I prefer them to my monk+ son much so I bought 3 pairs as it would be rude not to at the price they go for.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SilverEars said:


> Pretty freaken good.  Are there plenty of gems around?  Is that why ZS5 seem under mentioned?  Does it even have a dedicated thread besides the aggregate thread for K Z stuff?



Yeah, I think KZ ZS5 are somewhat a victim of there incredible success and make paranoid some ''anti-hype'' audiophile....I still read ''big shot with big expensive stuffs'' ranting about them and trying to put doubt in people head that are intrigue by ZS5, there even a college boy that open it and explain in a confuse way that 2 drivers are badly install wich cannot make them sound good....even if before he open it he find them to sound....good. Plain pathetic if you ask me. But hell, luxury defender can't accept that people haven't got to pay hundreds and hundreds of dollars with chifi to achieve a more than acceptable sound experience. I go on forum here asking question about 1000$ and more iem and answer it still the same: even at 1000$ it CAN'T please everyone...and you will surely use other pair of iem with it for different soundsignature that suit other music style. 

KZ ZS5 are the 2017 chifi MIRACLE. Nothing else can give as much as excitation than these for the price, and they really got 4 drivers in it, so please, chinese college boy, return back to school and stop making stoopid paranoid video about ZS5 imperfection....if so, open your 300$ multi drivers iem too and make proper fair comparaison lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, and I listen to a new budget iem right now, the FIIO F3 priced 25$, well made V shaped soundsignature, especially suited for pop, soundstage isnt bad and comfort is NICE!

 

Perfect for big beat clumsly gangsta crap like this:


Some nice review here:
http://www.headfonia.com/fiio-f1-and-f3-dynamic-duo/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> the EMX500 is superior sounding than then monk. better subbass, better treble extension, more headphone like than the monk. the monk is warmer sounding and more non fatiguing though


Monk are warmer than MX500?????

Okay! Was thinking they were bright...perhaps an earbuds traumatism of mine. Okay....I will really press Buy button today cause at 7$ including shipping it's a no brainer, did not try vido too...any Ali shop that got BOTH???


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Monk are warmer than MX500?????
> 
> Okay! Was thinking they were bright...perhaps an earbuds traumatism of mine. Okay....I will really press Buy button today cause at 7$ including shipping it's a no brainer, did not try vido too...any Ali shop that got BOTH???



you should get the vido too. they are similar to emx500, but still different enough that it's okay to have them both. people are saying that the monk spc is more refined than the other version of monk plus, but i can't verify them myself. i only have heard the smoky black and the pinoy version


----------



## vic2vic

I am really torn on a decision right now: besides the fact that I do not need any new IEM (who does anyway in this thread?  ).
With limited financial (around $100) should I buy the *Pioneer SE-CH9T-K *and stop buying iem/buds for few months, or follow the other hype/suggestions and buy 4-5 of the other iem discovered in the last 1 month (ZSE / CI800 / some of the last hybrids / a thought on 1More Triple) ?

My current favorite IEMs are Trinity Master and Magaosi K3 Pro and I mostly listen to Metal/Post-Rock. I was planning to save for a LZ 4A later on this year, but the latest reviews on the CH9T really took me by surprise. Mostly the comparison with LZ 4A and the fact that this is a sub $100 IEM.
About recent IEMs, I quite like the KZ ZS5 and Urbanfun + I own a bunch of other chi-fi IEMs bought in last 5 years... but only 2 ears to listen to music.

I am really really close to push the button on the Pioneer, and hopefully call it quit for a bit.


----------



## Hypthus

Hi, first of all sorry for my bad English. I am looking for basshead chinese IEM's and they should be below 150$. I am looking for chinese ones because they are not much choice if I choose European ones (just Shure SE215, Sennheiser Momentum and 1More 1001).. I have Sony MDR-XB90EX, sound and bass level is not enough for me. I want deep and punchy bass. I listen Electronic and Rap/Hip-Hop. So vocals are bit important too. Oh, and I will buy it from AliExpress


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> you should get the vido too. they are similar to emx500, but still different enough that it's okay to have them both. people are saying that the monk spc is more refined than the other version of monk plus, but i can't verify them myself. i only have heard the smoky black and the pinoy version


Congrats . I'm waiting for my vido too


----------



## Ivan TT (Aug 16, 2017)

vic2vic said:


> I am really really close to push the button on the Pioneer, and hopefully call it quit for a bit.


That's what happened to me, after I've got CH9T every time I listen to any other IEMs I mainly hear their deficiencies and crave to get back to CH9T, actually after each such and experience I have to listen to Pioneers for at least couple of minutes to wash away other IEMs "taste" 

I'm seriously considering sticking to Pioneers as my main/reference IEMs and quitting ChiFi race for some time (if not for good), I don't mind the experience and what it taught me, but I found (non-ChiFi, fancy that) IEM's I am quite content and happy with.


----------



## loomisjohnson

vic2vic said:


> I am really torn on a decision right now: besides the fact that I do not need any new IEM (who does anyway in this thread?  ).
> With limited financial (around $100) should I buy the *Pioneer SE-CH9T-K *and stop buying iem/buds for few months, or follow the other hype/suggestions and buy 4-5 of the other iem discovered in the last 1 month (ZSE / CI800 / some of the last hybrids / a thought on 1More Triple) ?
> 
> My current favorite IEMs are Trinity Master and Magaosi K3 Pro and I mostly listen to Metal/Post-Rock. I was planning to save for a LZ 4A later on this year, but the latest reviews on the CH9T really took me by surprise. Mostly the comparison with LZ 4A and the fact that this is a sub $100 IEM.
> ...


seems to me you have to define your objectives, which is to say do you want the best iem available for your $100 or (like me and the other freaks on this site) do you want to try to different flavors, in which case you want a bunch of cheaper pieces. keep in mind that the law of diminishing returns sets in really early in this game, and the difference between, e.g. your k3 and the 1/5 the price urbanfun is surprisingly small. (i haven't concluded, btw, that the k3 is better than the $35 magaosi bk50). note i haven't heard the pioneer, which some folks praise massively.
sorry to confuse you further...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm curious to know how it compare to some 130-200$ chifi iem....do you got some in your collection?

Cheapest price I find for the Pioneer (a company I respect alot...got retro headphone that sound great)...is 140$.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Hypthus said:


> Hi, first of all sorry for my bad English. I am looking for basshead chinese IEM's and they should be below 150$. I am looking for chinese ones because they are not much choice if I choose European ones (just Shure SE215, Sennheiser Momentum and 1More 1001).. I have Sony MDR-XB90EX, sound and bass level is not enough for me. I want deep and punchy bass. I listen Electronic and Rap/Hip-Hop. So vocals are bit important too. Oh, and I will buy it from AliExpress


my bass-oriented pick would be the musicmaker tk12, which is around $90 on ali, but truth be told the supercheap boarseman kr49 and tennmak dulcimer are awful good for the price.


----------



## CYoung234

SilverEars said:


> Pretty freaken good.  Are there plenty of gems around?  Is that why ZS5 seem under mentioned?  Does it even have a dedicated thread besides the aggregate thread for K Z stuff?



Not too sure why the ZS5's do not get even more mention than they do. They punch well above their weight for sure. They actually give my Fostex T50RP's a halfway decent run for the money in a number of ways. They really illustrate that high end audio has always been a game of diminishing returns. You can spend thousands and thousands of dollars on this stuff, but really - is a $300 IEM really 10X as good as the ZS5? Clearly no. Maybe 10 or 15%, no more. And how about a $5000 IEM - there is just no way that it is 200X as good as the ZS5. 

You would be better served spending the money and time on concert tickets! The other thing is, as far as audio goes, if you cannot hear the difference, you should not be paying for it!


----------



## Slater (Aug 16, 2017)

vic2vic said:


> I am really torn on a decision right now: besides the fact that I do not need any new IEM (who does anyway in this thread?  ).
> With limited financial (around $100) should I buy the *Pioneer SE-CH9T-K *and stop buying iem/buds for few months, or follow the other hype/suggestions and buy 4-5 of the other iem discovered in the last 1 month (ZSE / CI800 / some of the last hybrids / a thought on 1More Triple) ?
> 
> My current favorite IEMs are Trinity Master and Magaosi K3 Pro and I mostly listen to Metal/Post-Rock. I was planning to save for a LZ 4A later on this year, but the latest reviews on the CH9T really took me by surprise. Mostly the comparison with LZ 4A and the fact that this is a sub $100 IEM.
> ...



You're going to be taking a step back on the ZSE since you already have the Magaosi K3 Pro, Urbanfin HiFi, and ZS5 (all of which are better than the ZSE).

My CH9T haven't arrived yet, so I can't compare them to the K3 Pro or ZST, but if you are considering them I wouldn't spend $100 on them right now, because *I just got them a week ago on Amazon for $59 shipped*. I'm willing to be that they'll drop again in price, especially as we are getting ready to go into the holiday season (black friday, cyber monday, christmas, etc).

As far as the 1More Triple, I wasn't all that impressed by them. They're not terrible, but I didn't feel like they were worth the $100 asking price.


----------



## mochill

Shozy X aaw hibiki should be considered when released soon


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> ...keep in mind that the law of diminishing returns sets in really early in this game, and the difference between, e.g. your k3 and the 1/5 the price urbanfun is surprisingly small...



So true.


----------



## vic2vic

slaterlovesspam said:


> You're going to be taking a step back if you have the Magaosi K3 Pro (at least with the ZSE). Especially if you already have the Urbanfin HiFi and ZS5 (both of which are better than the ZSE).
> 
> My CH9T haven't arrived yet, so I can't compare them to the K3 Pro or ZST, but I wouldn't spend $100 on them because *I just got them a week ago on Amazon for $59*. I'm willing to be that they'll drop again in price, especially as we are getting ready to go into the holiday season (black friday, cyber monday, christmas, etc).
> 
> As far as the 1More Triple, I wasn't all that impressed by them. Certainly not for the $100 asking price.



Good point about the holiday season: I can wait a bit to get the CH9T, hoping price will not increase in the meanwhile due to hype  At the moment I found them at $85 in a local webstore (no shop to audition).
And I will patiently wait for your review.



loomisjohnson said:


> seems to me you have to define your objectives, which is to say do you want the best iem available for your $100 or (like me and the other freaks on this site) do you want to try to different flavors, in which case you want a bunch of cheaper pieces. keep in mind that the law of diminishing returns sets in really early in this game, and the difference between, e.g. your k3 and the 1/5 the price urbanfun is surprisingly small. (i haven't concluded, btw, that the k3 is better than the $35 magaosi bk50). note i haven't heard the pioneer, which some folks praise massively.
> sorry to confuse you further...



For my taste, I found Trinity Master and K3 Pro sound significantly "better" than Urbanfun, ZS3, ZST (better = warmer and more emotional, with right amount of details and perfect sound stage). It's not 5 times "better", but definitely a relevant step upwards. My main source is a rockboxed XDuoo X3, but I found the same results also with my Benjies S5 and T6. The only exception is ZS5, which is not too far behind my top 2 IEMs and costs 1/4.
I will be patiently waiting for some more CH9T impressions... and meanwhile, as suggested by @*CYoung234, *I will attend few more concerts


----------



## Hypthus (Aug 16, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> my bass-oriented pick would be the musicmaker tk12, which is around $90 on ali, but truth be told the supercheap boarseman kr49 and tennmak dulcimer are awful good for the price.



Thanks, I am looking TK12, TK13 and TFZ Series 5 right now. I have to decide between 3 of them. I used to use cheap chinese headphones but all of them broke after 1-2 months of use (especially left one headphone). But they say TFZ 5 is for bassheads and electronic music listeners so I will probably buy it. Also, I am looking for Pioneer CH9T too. I had pioneer headphones once and they have really kicking bass. Like my ear had eartquake when i listen with them.


----------



## snip3r77

Ivan TT said:


> That's what happened to me, after I've got CH9T every time I listen to any other IEMs I mainly hear their deficiencies and crave to get back to CH9T, actually after each such and experience I have to listen to Pioneers for at least couple of minutes to wash away other IEMs "taste"
> 
> I'm seriously considering sticking to Pioneers as my main/reference IEMs and quitting ChiFi race for some time (if not for good), I don't mind the experience and what it taught me, but I found (non-ChiFi, fancy that) IEM's I am quite content and happy with.



where's the headfi thread for this IEM?


----------



## Ivan TT

snip3r77 said:


> where's the headfi thread for this IEM?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pionneer-se-ch9t-premium-in-ear-headphones.857460/


----------



## snip3r77

CYoung234 said:


> Not too sure why the ZS5's do not get even more mention than they do. They punch well above their weight for sure. They actually give my Fostex T50RP's a halfway decent run for the money in a number of ways. They really illustrate that high end audio has always been a game of diminishing returns. You can spend thousands and thousands of dollars on this stuff, but really - is a $300 IEM really 10X as good as the ZS5? Clearly no. Maybe 10 or 15%, no more. And how about a $5000 IEM - there is just no way that it is 200X as good as the ZS5.
> 
> You would be better served spending the money and time on concert tickets! The other thing is, as far as audio goes, if you cannot hear the difference, you should not be paying for it!



To make it simple. an easily powered IEM combo with an iPhone is just audio bliss


----------



## snip3r77 (Aug 16, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> You're going to be taking a step back on the ZSE since you already have the Magaosi K3 Pro, Urbanfin HiFi, and ZS5 (all of which are better than the ZSE).
> 
> My CH9T haven't arrived yet, so I can't compare them to the K3 Pro or ZST, but if you are considering them I wouldn't spend $100 on them right now, because *I just got them a week ago on Amazon for $59 shipped*. I'm willing to be that they'll drop again in price, especially as we are getting ready to go into the holiday season (black friday, cyber monday, christmas, etc).
> 
> As far as the 1More Triple, I wasn't all that impressed by them. They're not terrible, but I didn't feel like they were worth the $100 asking price.



Can you pls do a comparo with our favourites like Tennmak Pro , ZS5 ?

Lowest for pioneer is $82
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Pioneer...s-SE-CH9T-K/product/B06XFY1CKF?context=search


----------



## Ivan TT (Aug 16, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> Can you pls do a comparo with our favourites like Tennmak Pro , ZS5 ?


CH9T is in completely different league.

Compared to Tennmak Pro CH9T has better highs (both in level and precision), much faster and cleaner (maybe a just a bit lacking or not smooth but rather clear) mid-range, better low extension, speed and precision, but narrower soundstage. I'm not that well-versed in V-A-U shapes, but CH9T is moderately V-shaped.

ZS5 is highly colored in upper highs area and lacks in precision compared to CH9T, my impression of ZS5's low-end is that it is... nondescript and not THAT engaging, unlike the power and musicality CH9T has.

One way to describe and compare CH9T is take UrbanFun (beryllium), improve precision tenfold (especially in the high frequency range, reducing quantity but increasing quality and class), tame down its V-shape a bit, but leave the fun factor in and you will get an idea about the direction you have to go to get to CH9T. 

PS: apologies, just noticed that the request was not addressed to me, but I leave my comments regardless, I hope they would be helpful to someone in the end.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Can you pls do a comparo with our favourites like Tennmak Pro , ZS5 ?
> 
> Lowest for pioneer is $82
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Pioneer...s-SE-CH9T-K/product/B06XFY1CKF?context=search



I don't have the Tenmark Pro, but I will definitely do a comparison with my better IEMs like the ZS5, VSonic VSD5S, Magaosi K3 Pro, etc


----------



## Hypthus (Aug 16, 2017)

Ivan TT said:


> That's what happened to me, after I've got CH9T every time I listen to any other IEMs I mainly hear their deficiencies and crave to get back to CH9T, actually after each such and experience I have to listen to Pioneers for at least couple of minutes to wash away other IEMs "taste"
> 
> I'm seriously considering sticking to Pioneers as my main/reference IEMs and quitting ChiFi race for some time (if not for good), I don't mind the experience and what it taught me, but I found (non-ChiFi, fancy that) IEM's I am quite content and happy with.



Hi, is CH9T for bassheads? I'm looking for deep and punchy bassy headphones. I listen Electronic and Rap/Hip-Hop music so vocals are bit important too. Can you suggest them? I am looking for TFZ Series 5 right now.


----------



## Ivan TT

Hypthus said:


> Hi, is CH9T for bassheads?


I am not a basshead, but I do love good (read: clean, loud, punchy, fast) bass! 

The only IEM's that I have that have more powerful bass that extend lower than CH9T are UrbanFun (beryllium), but CH9T is very tips-sensitive and I could not get neither good bass nor good isolation with the stock ones.

PS: when I talk bass I mean it's implementation and balance in the likes of Killigrew's Anima or CMA's Life EP or Phutureprimitive's Kinetic


----------



## Slater

Hypthus said:


> Hi, is CH9T for bassheads? I'm looking for deep and punchy bassy headphones. I listen Electronic and Rap/Hip-Hop music so vocals are bit important too. Can you suggest them? I am looking for TFZ Series 5 right now.



http://www.aproear.co.uk/my-top-5-and-recommendations/


----------



## 1clearhead

Ivan TT said:


> I am not a basshead, but I do love good (read: clean, loud, punchy, fast) bass!
> 
> The only IEM's that I have that have more powerful bass that extend lower than CH9T are UrbanFun (beryllium), but CH9T is very tips-sensitive and I could not get neither good bass nor good isolation with the stock ones.
> 
> PS: when I talk bass I mean it's implementation and balance in the likes of Killigrew's Anima or CMA's Life EP or Phutureprimitive's Kinetic


For the price of a good simple lunch, just give the KZ ZSE a try. They are very impressive!


----------



## SilverEars

I'm a treble head/detail head myself.  I also prefer clearity, which ones do you yall recommend?


----------



## snip3r77

slaterlovesspam said:


> I don't have the Tenmark Pro, but I will definitely do a comparison with my better IEMs like the ZS5, VSonic VSD5S, Magaosi K3 Pro, etc


K3 is great . This Pioneer might be giant killer


----------



## 1clearhead

SilverEars said:


> I'm a treble head/detail head myself.  I also prefer clearity, which ones do you yall recommend?


Can't go wrong with the SENDIY M1221. They are definitely a "clear" competitor.


----------



## Slater (Aug 16, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I'm a treble head/detail head myself.  I also prefer clearity, which ones do you yall recommend?



From Vidal's Top 5 page http://www.aproear.co.uk/my-top-5-and-recommendations/):

*For trebleheads/detail freaks: Vivo XE800, TY Hi-Z G3*
I don't own either, but both get talked about on a regular basis. Vidal and Loomis are trustworthy, and their recommendations are reliable. Vidal is a treble/detail head as well, so pay particular attention to IEMs he likes.

All of the models they review on the site are searchable, sortable, and very straightforward. So definitely check out the Aproear site to get you going in the right direction.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah yeah.....I know. 

IT WAS ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, will hear from myself how the VE Monk plus compare to the DIY MX500


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah yeah.....I know.
> 
> IT WAS ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, will hear from myself how the VE Monk plus compare to the DIY MX500



And Vido?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> And Vido?


----------



## gazzington

Hey guys. I am a classical music and metal fan. What's a good set of iems for under £100?


----------



## Hypthus

gazzington said:


> Hey guys. I am a classical music and metal fan. What's a good set of iems for under £100?



http://www.aproear.co.uk/ty-hi-z-g3/


----------



## mbwilson111

Has anyone here compared the Urbanfun hybrid version with the new beryllium version?  I have the new hybrid one with the grey cable but am curious about the beryllium as good things are being said about beryllium in general.  I do like the hybrid , except that my green one came with a gold ring when I expected silver.  Probably sounds dumb to some of you but I really liked the look of the silver with the green.  If I had known it would not be silver, I would have ordered the black one with the green ring instead.  Maybe its a girl thing... lol.  The webpage did say it was showing "actual photos"...oh well...


----------



## Slater (Aug 17, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> Has anyone here compared the Urbanfun hybrid version with the new beryllium version?  I have the new hybrid one with the grey cable but am curious about the beryllium as good things are being said about beryllium in general.  I do like the hybrid , except that my green one came with a gold ring when I expected silver.  Probably sounds dumb to some of you but I really liked the look of the silver with the green.  If I had known it would not be silver, I would have ordered the black one with the green ring instead.  Maybe its a girl thing... lol.  The webpage did say it was showing "actual photos"...oh well...



Got a Dremel? You can strip the green off the ring and expose the silver aluminum underneath with the right dremel wheel.


----------



## Hypthus

OK. I'm gonna buy TFZ Series 5. Wish me luck, I hope I like its bass lol.


----------



## snip3r77

Hypthus said:


> OK. I'm gonna buy TFZ Series 5. Wish me luck, I hope I like its bass lol.



You won't be disappointed.


----------



## maxxevv

1clearhead said:


> For the price of a good simple lunch, just give the KZ ZSE a try. They are very impressive!



Yes indeed, with a decent source, the bass on the ZSE sounds so effortlessly smooth and yet punchy.  Very, very enjoyable listen for energetic and not too 'complicated' tracks where the instrument separation starts failing to keep up. 

Note that the stage on them are a little average, not quite considered to be 'wide'.


----------



## mbwilson111

mbwilson111 said:


> I do like the hybrid , except that my green one came with a gold ring when I expected silver.





slaterlovesspam said:


> Got a Dremel? You can strip the green off the ring and expose the silver aluminum underneath with the right dremel wheel.



LOL!  I should have known you would say this.  You get one and try it!  I want to see a closeup photo of the result. It is only the tiny gold ring that should be silver.


----------



## Hypthus

snip3r77 said:


> You won't be disappointed.



I hope so. If Im not, I'm gonna buy Pioneer SE-CX8 or SE-CX9.


----------



## Vidal

Just back from holiday - will catch up with the threads tomorrow, I hope I haven't missed too much


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> Just back from holiday - will catch up with the threads tomorrow, I hope I haven't missed too much



Nah, not much...


----------



## vladstef

It's kinda weird that BOSSHiFi B3s still doesn't have a proper review, considering how B3 was generally well regarded. The 2 have unfortunate names as people probably think that it's a minor difference or just cosmetic, but the graphs sellers provide look very different and the body of the IEM is mostly metal on B3s with a small piece where wood influences the sound. Very interested to see how it sounds, hopefully we will have some sort of a review soon.


----------



## VinceHill24

And nobody's talking about the Kinera H3 anymore ? Where can i get the Pioneer CH9T, now that i became interested, may be getting it but i don't think Amazon's gonna ship to my country, either that or it's gonna be expensive shipping... hmm ...


----------



## letlive

I got the EMI CI880, the ADAX-HT06 and the ZSE. Here are my impressions:

EMI CI880: Absolutely amazing! They are more detailed than the ZS5, which are my favorite In Ears. Now it’s a really hard competition. I highly recommend to try this out if you like a bright and detailed sound!

ADAX HT-06: Maybe I got a defective pair, but they don’t impress me. I really miss something in their sound. They are too darkish and boring for me. No detail, lifeless mids and a boring bass.

ZSE: They have more bass than the ZS5, maybe that’s why they are more fun sounding. But the mids sound artificial. Outdoor, I didn’t notice that too much and they sound ok for me. They are lightweight and fit well in my ears. For the price they’re ok. But I would always pay 10$ more for the ZS5.

Thanks Vidal for the recommendations! I really enjoy the EMI right now


----------



## Vidal

Surprised at the ADAX, both I and Loomis found them on the brighter side. Glad you like the EMIs though.


----------



## Jack Burton (Aug 19, 2017)

My first post on head-fi, have been reading the thread for a while, you guys rock! So much information on this thread, always wanted to enter the hifi world but without our Chinese fellows that would just be prohibitively expensive for me since I don't live anywhere near a pro audio store to test some products, it was always a blind online shopping game for me and if i wanted to return the goods there was always the customs taxes and everything else making the whole process ridiculously hard, time consuming and even more expensive!

Well, I just ordered EMI CI880 (Estron C630) on tidebay since the price on ali had skyrocked and amazon uk does not ship to my country.

Here is the link if anyone is interested, don't know how good tidebuy service is, my first order there.
https://www.tidebuy.com/product/Estron-C630-Hifi-Stereo-Wire-Control-Headset-12733714.html


Also waiting for KZ-ZS5 and Einsear T2 to arrive, as soon as I can provide reviews and comparisons, I'll.

About cheap headphones, I have the ISK MDH9999(isk hd980 in some countries) AKG K271MKII's clone but with 32ohm instead of AKG's 55Ω, and they are probably the best bang for the buck on headphone's hifi division, even hooked up straight from the PS4 Dual Shock 4 it provides  good sub-bass and mid-bass kick feel that I did not expect from a  monitor ''lean ass bass'' headphone, really wide soundstage(and they are closed-back) and overall crisp audio experience! Like I said, they are legendary flat and crisp (to the point of exposing bad quality records and mixing quickly), so don't expect fancy-fun bass EQ straight from the cans and that led me to search for a good portable amp with some eq just out of curiosity, but specially to test some IEM and earbuds for gaming(PS4) and to listen to music while traveling.

Probably the best cheap option would be the bluetooth kit for KZ-ZS5, but i strive for more options, really want to compare different earphones and not all of them perform that well straight from portable sources. Right now I'm thinking about Fiio A5 or Q1. Q1 has the best battery life (+30 hours) and that would be a major plus for me, specially for gaming, but I don't know how good A5 is, since that would be my only portable amp, really difficult to choose blindly, probably both would serve me well. I know it is not a phone amp thread but would like to know your opinions, what do you guys think?


----------



## snip3r77

Vidal said:


> Surprised at the ADAX, both I and Loomis found them on the brighter side. Glad you like the EMIs though.



too bright till it's fatiguing to listen to?


----------



## Vidal

snip3r77 said:


> too bright till it's fatiguing to listen to?



Not for me, but everyone is different. You have to know what's you're own style


----------



## listen4joy

are these kz and lz stuff can compare to gr07? i dont care to toss 40$ on good chinese iem that kick high, but i will prefer to pay 100$ for some established iem like gr07 and it will be safe bet. any thoughts?


----------



## maxxevv

Jack Burton said:


> Well, I just ordered EMI CI880 (Estron C630) on tidebay since the price on ali had skyrocked and amazon uk does not ship to my country.



Those can still be found on Aliexpress for sub US$20/- shipped.  Just that its pretty difficult to find them under a coherent name.   

I just ordered mine a few days ago. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...32776997408.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.O2jOYu

Or, you can use Google's image search function.  It works pretty well imo.


----------



## TheWongWrong (Aug 20, 2017)

So I'm using the KZ ZSTs and am looking for an upgrade. What would be a significant step forward? Willing to push over 50++usd although not interested in the ZS5. Vocal clarity and separation with good soundstage is ideal


----------



## maxxevv

I think you can check out Vidal's recommendation for the PMV A-01 MkII. 

He lists it under the premium equipment reviews: 

http://www.aproear.co.uk/pmv-a-01-mk2/

If you search around Aliexpress, they can be found for about US$60/-


----------



## TheWongWrong

maxxevv said:


> I think you can check out Vidal's recommendation for the PMV A-01 MkII.
> 
> He lists it under the premium equipment reviews:
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks! Didn't know about a premium section in the aproear website, neat.


----------



## vladstef

maxxevv said:


> Those can still be found on Aliexpress for sub US$20/- shipped.  Just that its pretty difficult to find them under a coherent name.
> 
> I just ordered mine a few days ago.
> 
> ...


These could be a different brand, sometimes manufacturers get a template design with proposed driver layout, and even though you have the same driver setup and same design/accessories but different manufacturing name, you could end up with completely different product. Also, specifications in the descriptions are always copied from somewhere and usually have mistakes and/or wrong information. I think that these are the real deal but you can't really tell at this point, just pointing this out for people, frauds are abundant in this business.


----------



## Vidal

TheWongWrong said:


> Looks great, thanks! Didn't know about a premium section in the aproear website, neat.



The premium reviews are done by @peter123 - there will be a lot more stuff online soon


----------



## mochill

http://www.shozy-hk.com/hibiki/


----------



## Hypthus

Vidal said:


> The premium reviews are done by @peter123 - there will be a lot more stuff online soon



hey vidal, did you tried pioneer secx8 or secx9?


----------



## Vidal

Hypthus said:


> hey vidal, did you tried pioneer secx8 or secx9?



No, too pricey for me.


----------



## Hypthus

Vidal said:


> No, too pricey for me.



Oh ok. I'm gonna buy SE-CX8 and TFZ Series 5 for their bass. And probably Boarseman KR49 (I saw it on your recommended headphones page). I hope they are good.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Really close to buying the PMV A-01 but found out the silver version with braided cloth cable has been discontinued. Now it's just the cable without the cloth on it and is black instead of silver. Is there any reason why these don't seem to very popular or are there better options out there for around 60$?


----------



## maxxevv

Guess most people are a little held off by the US$80/ MSRP.   But all the current MkII versions seem to be silver as far as I've seen though ?? 

The ongoing sales on Aliexpress has them coming in as low as US$56/-  so I think they are worth looking at if the reviews for them are what you're looking for.


----------



## TheWongWrong (Aug 28, 2017)

maxxevv said:


> Guess most people are a little held off by the US$80/ MSRP.   But all the current MkII versions seem to be silver as far as I've seen though ??
> 
> The ongoing sales on Aliexpress has them coming in as low as US$56/-  so I think they are worth looking at if the reviews for them are what you're looking for.


I've messaged the sellers. The silver version has been discontinued I'm afraid. Any other good options around this price? With how Chi-fi is nowadays I just worry that something cheaper would sound better lol


----------



## mbwilson111

TheWongWrong said:


> With how Chi-fi is nowadays I just worry that something cheaper would sound better lol


 Exactly!


----------



## TheWongWrong

So is there anyone willing to give some examples of comparable IEMs to the PMV A-01 MKII? 
Really close to pulling the trigger


----------



## loomisjohnson

TheWongWrong said:


> Really close to buying the PMV A-01 but found out the silver version with braided cloth cable has been discontinued. Now it's just the cable without the cloth on it and is black instead of silver. Is there any reason why these don't seem to very popular or are there better options out there for around 60$?


the moni one at around the same price is more detailed/resolving, but i'd consider the pmv the best choice--it's very good


----------



## TheWongWrong

loomisjohnson said:


> the moni one at around the same price is more detailed/resolving, but i'd consider the pmv the best choice--it's very good


Thanks. It's just a shame they don't have the braided cloth cable anymore. Will probably pull the trigger soon


----------



## snip3r77

I just received my Vido ( from NiceHCK Aliexpress). Jaw dropped after listening to this Starbucks earbud

Those that is riding on the ZS5 and ZSE hype train should get it to form the Holy Trinity.


----------



## vladstef

snip3r77 said:


> I just received my Vido ( from NiceHCK Aliexpress). Jaw dropped after listening to this Starbucks earbud
> 
> Those that is riding on the ZS5 and ZSE hype train should get it to form the Holy Trinity.


It's exactly posts like this that got me into earbud game with Vido as my first pair. The problem is that people have a hard time understanding that these new gen earbuds are a world apart from the crappy earbuds that came with cheap phones and mp3 players of 2000s. But times are changing and earbud thread is very popular here, we just might start seeing a bigger shift towards earbuds (at least in the budget sub 50$ segment).


----------



## Stevenpi1992

hey guys, i was waiting on my paycheck to come in before i got the CI880's, but now that i see the PMV A-01 MK2, they look tempting as well. any suggestions on which one is more worth getting?


----------



## mixolyd

snip3r77 said:


> I just received my Vido ( from NiceHCK Aliexpress). Jaw dropped after listening to this Starbucks earbud
> 
> Those that is riding on the ZS5 and ZSE hype train should get it to form the Holy Trinity.



Have you tried the VE Monks?  I tried them based on similar hype and was filled with "meh" by the experience.  That has really put me off of this renaissance of earbuds.


----------



## HungryPanda

The NICEHCK DIY Graphene MX760 would soon sway you away from that conclusion or a DIY EMX500


----------



## smy1

Anybody can tell me there opinion on the 6 in 1. I love the 4 in 1 but i heard mixed reviews on the 4 in 1


----------



## flamesofarctica

mixolyd said:


> Have you tried the VE Monks?  I tried them based on similar hype and was filled with "meh" by the experience.  That has really put me off of this renaissance of earbuds.



The opposite for me, since I heard the Monk+ I haven't listened to an IEM since, have moved onto some more expensive earbuds as well, but still love the Monk+. The Vido is different, quite a bit bassier although not too much (you don't get the isolation you get with IEMs) and at the price even if you didn't like the Monk+ well worth a try. Love the extra soundstage and lack of microphonics / no closed in feeling with earbuds.


----------



## snip3r77

mixolyd said:


> Have you tried the VE Monks?  I tried them based on similar hype and was filled with "meh" by the experience.  That has really put me off of this renaissance of earbuds.



I didn't since this vido is around the same price and seems better


----------



## snip3r77

flamesofarctica said:


> The opposite for me, since I heard the Monk+ I haven't listened to an IEM since, have moved onto some more expensive earbuds as well, but still love the Monk+. The Vido is different, quite a bit bassier although not too much (you don't get the isolation you get with IEMs) and at the price even if you didn't like the Monk+ well worth a try. Love the extra soundstage and lack of microphonics / no closed in feeling with earbuds.


Review said one needs to spent a lot lot more to get better sound


----------



## SilverEars

I tried the Monk+, it's a bit hyped, but it's $5.  Lunch Money.  It's good for the price, although I was underwhelmed after trying out the RX-1 which is $22(at least on Amazon).  So, can't complain for the cheap price.


----------



## chinmie

SilverEars said:


> I tried the Monk+, it's a bit hyped, but it's $5.  Lunch Money.  It's good for the price, although I was underwhelmed after trying out the RX-1 which is $22(at least on Amazon).  So, can't complain for the cheap price.



next you might try these earbuds: if you like bass or v shaped eq, try emx500; **** pt15 for more neutral sound, or the moondrop vx pro for soundstage and vocals

i mostly listen to earbuds, and only reach out for my IEMs when it's really noisy


----------



## xilon

Found this on Ali:
https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32821207970.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail
It is a 1dd+2ba hybrid and what's most interesting they claim it has the same BA of AKG K3003.
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/6rxlga/has_chifi_gone_too_far_dual_ba_dynamic_driver_w/?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,8804002647
Looks interesting. .


----------



## mbwilson111

flamesofarctica said:


> The opposite for me, since I heard the Monk+ I haven't listened to an IEM since, have moved onto some more expensive earbuds as well, but still love the Monk+.





chinmie said:


> **** pt15 for more neutral sound



After reading these posts last night I ordered the Monks from Amazon to be delivered tomorrow. I feel almost as excited as when I am expecting a major purchase!  I am getting the coffee colored ones. The senfers will have to travel from China.

After all the horrible buds that were packaged with portable cassette players etc back in the day,I refused to even try iems for a long time and now I find out buds are nice too. How can these little things compete sound-wise with good headphones? I am amazed.


----------



## peskypesky

mbwilson111 said:


> After all the horrible buds that were packaged with portable cassette players etc back in the day,I refused to even try iems for a long time and now I find out buds are nice too.


I still don't believe earbuds can sound good.

I've only recently come around to thinking that IEMs can sound good....thanks to my Rock Zircons, KZ ED9s and KZ ZS5s.


----------



## DangerClose

peskypesky said:


> I still don't believe earbuds can sound good.
> 
> I've only recently come around to thinking that IEMs can sound good....thanks to my Rock Zircons, KZ ED9s and KZ ZS5s.



I'd take the cheap Qian25 buds over Rock Zircon and similar on sound quality.  It's not like they're a huge step up since these are still lower-end items we're talking about, but it's easily noticeably better sound quality imo.  And the bit bigger soundstage is certainly welcome, which Zircon is already better than average at.  

Earbuds don't fit in the ear as easily though.  The most important thing among this range is still probably what kind of frequency map you prefer, though my previous sentences are based on just sound quality, not preference.

The popular low-end earbuds may not sound better than Rock Zircon and various KZs to some people, but they certainly don't sound much worse if at all.  And why would they, since they are basically a more open-back IEM with a bigger "ear pad" opening.  My KZ ED8 puts up a good fight against Qian25, but I'd probably go with the Qian most of the time, except on comfort.  You know something needs some help in the comfort department when you prefer to stick the ED8 Frankenstein bolts in your ears.

Anyone who says any of the above sound as good or better than HD650 or similar though, I think they should listen again, and stop using their HD650 without an amp.


----------



## maxxevv

Was looking around and came across this Coulax 2BA+1DD hybrid on Aliexpress. 
It looked nice and interesting but the feedback looked kind of dodgy.  Wonder if anyone has any ideas about it ??


----------



## TheWongWrong

Stevenpi1992 said:


> hey guys, i was waiting on my paycheck to come in before i got the CI880's, but now that i see the PMV A-01 MK2, they look tempting as well. any suggestions on which one is more worth getting?


Just a heads up, they don't have that braided cloth cable anymore but does come with a 90° angled plug. Oh and it's black instead of silver now.


----------



## richardxq

I will definitely recommend Hifiman re400, and re600(a little bit more than 100$)


----------



## Griffith

peskypesky said:


> I still don't believe earbuds can sound good.
> 
> I've only recently come around to thinking that IEMs can sound good....thanks to my Rock Zircons, KZ ED9s and KZ ZS5s.



Perhaps you could try out the relatively inexpensive VE Monks (around $5 + shipping) or the **** PT15 to see if you still feel the same way about it. They're both relatively inexpensive and very well regarded and, in my opinion, I know at least one of those sounds very nice.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

Griffith said:


> Perhaps you could try out the relatively inexpensive VE Monks (around $5 + shipping) or the **** PT15 to see if you still feel the same way about it. They're both relatively inexpensive and very well regarded and, in my opinion, I know at least one of those sounds very nice.



I agree. I own the ED9s and I often prefer the Monks over them. Both have their ups and downs but for $5, the Monks aren't a slouch. They also activate high impedance mode on my V20 which is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Stevenpi1992

TheWongWrong said:


> Just a heads up, they don't have that braided cloth cable anymore but does come with a 90° angled plug. Oh and it's black instead of silver now.



Thanks for the heads up. If anyone else has any input please let me know


----------



## NeonHD (Aug 29, 2017)

DangerClose said:


> I'd take the cheap Qian25 buds over Rock Zircon and similar on sound quality.  It's not like they're a huge step up since these are still lower-end items we're talking about, but it's easily noticeably better sound quality imo.  And the bit bigger soundstage is certainly welcome, which Zircon is already better than average at.
> 
> Earbuds don't fit in the ear as easily though.  The most important thing among this range is still probably what kind of frequency map you prefer, though my previous sentences are based on just sound quality, not preference.
> 
> ...



I'm personally not a fan of the sound signature on the Zircons, the high-mids are too harsh sounding and there's no detail in the upper highs making the treble sound really artificial. And the lows sounds too congested. I prefer the KZ ED9 over the Zircon any day.


----------



## Griffith (Aug 31, 2017)

I just received and started listening to the Boarseman KR25D and started listening to them. Here are some very very very early impressions.

My first track with them was Porcupine Tree's Mellotron Scratch and there's something about the first riff that feels a bit weird, as if it sounds more like a plastic instrument than a guitar, though this is the only track and only example I've heard so far that had this effect.

Then I moved on to Trains by the same band. One of the things that surprised is that despite being V-shaped and pretty pronounced in that regard, if audio-budget's measurings are accurate, was how clear Steven Wilson's voice is despite being sung within a warm sounding blanket of bass. Compared to one of my current favorites and go-to, the Tennmak Pro, they sound a bit brighter without being sibilant and a bit richer thanks to that warm blanket of bass that gives the sound, for lack of a better word, a very "filling" quality to it.

It remains to be seen whether I'll find this enjoyable and tiring after a few hours but for now I can say I am pleased with them. Once I get home I will compare them to some of my KZ earphones like the ZS3, ZS1, ED9 and ATR which are similarly "bassy" or well regarded for similar reasons to see how they hold up. From memory though, which isn't the most reliable tool, I don't think any of them will be able to beat the way these KR25D render their highs but that remains to be seen.


----------



## toddy0191

Zlivan said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...nti-noise-microphone/1455660_32824180948.html
> 
> These (QCY Y1) look like a rebrand/clone of Uiisii T8, but at a much lower price. Ayone tried them? Were original Uiisii any good?



Just got these yesterday and they're fantastic.  I think they're a rebrand of the UiiSii BA-T8 as the pictures showed a BA.

They've took them off sale now but they were a real bargain at £7.

Really wide soundstage as they're open backed and great detail across all frequencies


----------



## Zlivan

I got them last week, and yes, they don't sound bad at all. Quite a bit different than ZS5 I'm listening to the most right now.
Ergonomics are great for me, they really sit tight and are very comfortable.
I don't like the cable, though. A bit stiff and volume controls are missing as opposed to UiiSii, so it isn't really a rebrand, but rather a clone, copy.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the UiiSii T8's and have to say I like the fit, the design is really good. I find them very easy to insert and get a good seal. The cable is a bit microphonic. Sound wise they are quite neutral, very pleasant to listen to.


----------



## Philip-DD (Sep 2, 2017)

*


toddy0191 said:



			Just got these yesterday and they're fantastic.  I think they're a rebrand of the UiiSii BA-T8 as the pictures showed a BA.
		
Click to expand...




toddy0191 said:




They've took them off sale now but they were a real bargain at £7.

Really wide soundstage as they're open backed and great detail across all frequencies

Click to expand...

*
*
How about the QKZ-KD4 costing around 6.00 EUR / 7.00 USD ?

They look like the UiiSii BA-T8 and the QCY-Y1.

Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/af/qkz-k...SB_20170902031740&origin=n&catId=0&isViewCP=y*


----------



## B9Scrambler

peskypesky said:


> I still don't believe earbuds can sound good.
> 
> I've only recently come around to thinking that IEMs can sound good....thanks to my Rock Zircons, KZ ED9s and KZ ZS5s.



If only I could share the Rose Mojito with you. Obviously not an entry level bud (goes for 200+ usd), but wow. You'd change your tune for sure


----------



## toddy0191

Philip-DD said:


> *
> How about the QKZ-KD4 costing around 6.00 EUR / 7.00 USD ?
> 
> They look like the UiiSii BA-T8 and the QCY-Y1.
> ...



Bargain!! They're only £5 delivered, that is ridiculous!


----------



## Philip-DD (Sep 3, 2017)

toddy0191 said:


> Bargain!! They're only £5 delivered, that is ridiculous!



I bought them yesterday for € 5,09 delivered (hopefully).
Will be my 83rd IEM/Earbud.

Guess, something got "slightly" out of control.  
Anyway, damage from buying them isn't that big.


----------



## Sylmar (Sep 2, 2017)

Philip-DD said:


> *
> How about the QKZ-KD4 costing around 6.00 EUR / 7.00 USD ?
> 
> They look like the UiiSii BA-T8 and the QCY-Y1.
> ...


Interesting.

I can advise these as well: https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...32717330843.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.zoG5UA

They go by many names, also as Moreblue DM8 apparently. They come in the cheapest plastic bag with only the preinstalled eartips but for this price they offer a nice warm analog sound. Much better than can be expected for their price and even have a volume control. This truly is a remarkable hobby.


----------



## Philip-DD (Sep 2, 2017)

Sylmar said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I can advise these as well: https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...32717330843.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.zoG5UA
> 
> They go by many names, also as Moreblue DM8 apparently. They come in the cheapest plastic bag with only the preinstalled eartips but for this price they offer a nice warm analog sound. Much better than can be expected for their price and even have a volume control. This truly is a remarkable hobby.



The ones from your link look totally different and are not dual drive. However, maybe you found another jewel. Cheers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Philip-DD said:


> The ones from your link look totally different and are not dual drive. However, maybe you found another jewel. Cheers.



We've known about that jewel for a while now actually. First as the YHC S600, then re-discovered this year as the MoreBlue DM8. Well worth the measly 5 bucks or so they command.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received the Headroom MS16 today, these buds rock


----------



## Philip-DD

Philip-DD said:


> The ones from your link look totally different and are not dual drive. However, maybe you found another jewel. Cheers.



Just found the MoreBlue QS6. Those are the dual drivers, same as QKZ-KD4, UiiSii BA-T8 and QCY-Y1.

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...83.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.38f4b823OuD3dS

Yes, it's a nice little hobby.


----------



## Philip-DD

HungryPanda said:


> Just received the Headroom MS16 today, these buds rock



Good to hear. I ordered them too. Mine are in transit, somewhere along the new silkroad. Love 17track.net, All-in-One-Package-Tracking. Otherwise I would loose control over everything.


----------



## Zlivan

These UiiSii T8 clones can actually be named in any number of different ways because they have absolutely nothing written on them.
Another one of the same, I give you The Original D50:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wir...Driver-Noise-Isolating-Music/32822615064.html


----------



## Slater

Philip-DD said:


> Just found the MoreBlue QS6. Those are the dual drivers, same as QKZ-KD4, UiiSii BA-T8 and QCY-Y1.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...83.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.38f4b823OuD3dS
> 
> Yes, it's a nice little hobby.



Even cheaper as the 'QKZ KD4': https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen...mp3-DJ-Field-Headset-fone-de/32825602679.html


----------



## Chineseboy555

Please tell me about detail of sound (qkz kd4,qcy-y1,uiisii ba-t8)


----------



## wijnands

Is there anything that stands out for a lover of classical music? I'm looking for fairly neutral sound, no sibilance and a ton of detail especially in the mids.


----------



## HungryPanda

I really enjoy classical music on my Headroom MS16 earbuds


----------



## snip3r77

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones..._f3_sounds_fantastic/?st=J74PXN6X&sh=40543f3f

Anyone gotten the f3?


----------



## Slater

Chineseboy555 said:


> Please tell me about detail of sound (qkz kd4,qcy-y1,uiisii ba-t8)



I don't have mine yet, but if you search HeadFi for "UiiSii T8" there are a few owners that have commented on their sound.


----------



## Rilke

Hello , could someone advise me some under $20 Neutral IEMS.  I usually use VE Monks, Ty Hi-Z, but in the underground train here in Paris, buds don't isolate well.


----------



## mbwilson111

Rilke said:


> Hello , could someone advise me some under $20 Neutral IEMS.  I usually use VE Monks, Ty Hi-Z, but in the underground train here in Paris, buds don't isolate well.



You could get some good ideas here:

https://www.aproear.co.uk/review-list/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive a new earbud today, the ***** TANK*.

 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32815205964.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.OcHlIv

Very impressive construction, thick twisted cable and quite small metal housing.

Sound is energic, with round punchy bass, smooth present vocal (more fowards than MX500) and quite extended high. Soundstage already begin to open up after one hour of listening so I will share more impression after 20H!! But, as withall earbuds, my first impression test is important (if not unfairly crucial), and the TANK pass it and make me want to listen more to it (last pair SEAHF AWK32 did not make this impression cause too brightish)

Now that my move to another appartment is done, I will pass more time here cause I need to do some work so the reference list serve well headfiers.

Next earbuds that will arrive from the mail soon:
*VIDO
Monk PLUS
Toneking TP16*

and for IEM:
*Kinera H3*
and...
*NICE HCK BRO DD+BA* drivers...ultra cheap and intriguing, so I press the buy button when it was on sale. ANYBODY hear these (okay, I paid 13$ on Ali sale now they are 18-22):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...32825370780.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.F8wp2Q


hum...not sure it's a good idea to come back finally

I order the ISK HF2010 Headphone too...it make years that they say: buy me, buy me, i'm way more portable than Superlux HD681B!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> You could get some good ideas here:
> 
> https://www.aproear.co.uk/review-list/



Hum....I think I will include this link in the ''reference list'' so people can check them out before asking question to headfier....all this reviews blog link begin to make me a little uncomfortable, it's like saying, go somewhere else than headfi to find your answer. Everytime I came back here, I see a link to aproear site...a nice fast reading reference site, but we find headfi reviews too there, something is strange about this, and paranoia will begin to grow in me. Let's share HEADFI reviews instead pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Rilke said:


> Hello , could someone advise me some under $20 Neutral IEMS.  I usually use VE Monks, Ty Hi-Z, but in the underground train here in Paris, buds don't isolate well.


To sound cliché, I'll repeat myself about best iem for neutral soudsignature wich in my opinion are the *URBANFUN HYBRID*. (18-22$)
Some headfi reviews here:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ge...lanced-armature-dynamic-earbuds.21841/reviews
Sound isolation aren't ultimate, but way better than earbuds for sure!


----------



## snip3r77

http://theheadphonelist.com/rose-mini-2-review-sub-100-reference-standard/5/

The new $100 champion ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

peskypesky said:


> I still don't believe earbuds can sound good.
> 
> I've only recently come around to thinking that IEMs can sound good....thanks to my Rock Zircons, KZ ED9s and KZ ZS5s.


If anybody tell you this already: order the DIY MX500 and you will change your mind FOR SURE. 

These Gem even sound excellent with complex IDM like Ametsub....since I got them, must admit all my other earbuds just take dust...or are there for soundsignature change. Only drawback is the cable that can shake inside housing when you walk and make rare microphonic. Oh, and if your a Grado lover (like me) I really think earbuds will give you Grado like soundsignature in a very portable way!


----------



## peskypesky

Nymphonomaniac said:


> If anybody tell you this already: order the DIY MX500 and you will change your mind FOR SURE.



I just might!


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

Nymphonomaniac said:


> If anybody tell you this already: order the DIY MX500 and you will change your mind FOR SURE.
> 
> These Gem even sound excellent with complex IDM like Ametsub....since I got them, must admit all my other earbuds just take dust...or are there for soundsignature change. Only drawback is the cable that can shake inside housing when you walk and make rare microphonic. Oh, and if your a Grado lover (like me) I really think earbuds will give you Grado like soundsignature in a very portable way!



How do the mx500 compare sq wise against the urbanfun hifi? Not asking for details really, more like "The x sounds better because of" answer.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Subrising

Is there any good chinese wireless/bluetooth iems that can be used in the gym? Trying to find something to replace my MEE M6s as I hate draping the cable down and keeping my phone in my pocket and would like to just leave the phone on the like instead.


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> a nice fast reading reference site, but we find headfi reviews too there, something is strange about this, and paranoia will begin to grow in me.



The only reviews on there are mine (budget) and @peter123 who does the more expensive gear and @loomisjohnson who does second opinions on both. What is strange?


----------



## maxxevv

Vidal said:


> What is strange?



That this thread is taking on a life of its own and referring to your website more than what's being referred here?? 

Problem with Head-fi reviews is that unless you're specifically searching for an item, its impossibly difficult to do cross-referencing between different items of the same type.  As everyone reviews based on their own arbitrary idiosyncrasies.   That's why many like me consider your page and Audiobudget to be such valuable resources.  At least there is some basis to compare between different items.  And much easier to search too not to say the least.


----------



## wijnands

Rilke said:


> Hello , could someone advise me some under $20 Neutral IEMS.  I usually use VE Monks, Ty Hi-Z, but in the underground train here in Paris, buds don't isolate well.



Any IEM's isolation will be greatly improved by using foam tips like comply. If you're looking for neutral and you're not a basshead then any kind of balanced armature setup is likely to be your thing. A hybrid usually means a driver to make up for the BA lack of bass but there's always the risk of the normal driver owerpowering things.


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> The only reviews on there are mine (budget) and @peter123 who does the more expensive gear and @loomisjohnson who does second opinions on both. What is strange?



^^ This!

Just so that there's no misunderstanding: all my future reviews will be published  on Vidal's site and probably here on Head-fi  as well. My past reviews will also be published there but it will take som time before they're all up. I really can't see any problem (rather the opposite) to have more reviewers writing on the same page.


----------



## Griffith

Later today I will be posting a review of the Tennmak Pro, one of my favorite Chi-fi models from my collection, after I take some pictures of them and the accessories/box, etc.

If you have any questions about them or characteristics you'd like to learn about let me know so I can include them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> The only reviews on there are mine (budget) and @peter123 who does the more expensive gear and @loomisjohnson who does second opinions on both. What is strange?


Just to be clear, I don't make a big deal about this....just wondering how to make it more simple and I wonder too if the list I try to update here on headfi is necessary. I will try to add link of all valuable reviews blog (including your nice one too!). It was more about headfier asking a question and having to deal with an answer that is not really an answer but more like having an answer of this type: I search for a synonym of a certain word can you tell me one? Sure, there a great dictionary for you, it got all the words in the world, check it out.

As said no big deal, I eat chifi reviews site for breakfast too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Griffith said:


> Later today I will be posting a review of the Tennmak Pro, one of my favorite Chi-fi models from my collection, after I take some pictures of them and the accessories/box, etc.
> 
> If you have any questions about them or characteristics you'd like to learn about let me know so I can include them.


Happy to know the Tennmak Pro still got some Love, did the Vivo XE800 are the opposite of them in term of soundsignature? Still wonder if I should buy a pair....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Subrising said:


> Is there any good chinese wireless/bluetooth iems that can be used in the gym? Trying to find something to replace my MEE M6s as I hate draping the cable down and keeping my phone in my pocket and would like to just leave the phone on the like instead.


Not a big fan of BT iem but got 2 pair, the QCY Q29 (nice design but it strangely have a low maximum volume) and Macaw T1000 that impress me for the little price with a mid centric soundsignature, right tips with them is very important, memory foam are the best. Anyway, i'm sure there better BT iem than these 2.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> How do the mx500 compare sq wise against the urbanfun hifi? Not asking for details really, more like "The x sounds better because of" answer.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Hum.....sorry can't compare earbuds with IEM, it's too different, way more than comparing open headphones with closed one. And I don't want to betray neither MX500 or UF Hybrid!
So answer will be like: too different sounding to compare, but, UF hybrid are more neutral and clear sounding, MX500 have wider soundstage and more bass and are warmer.

Personally, I use more the MX500 cause i'm in a earbud mania these days, and for iem it's the ZS5 and PMV A01 MK2  that sit in my ears more frequently.


----------



## Griffith (Sep 4, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Happy to know the Tennmak Pro still got some Love, did the Vivo XE800 are the opposite of them in term of soundsignature? Still wonder if I should buy a pair....



I never got around to making a review of the Vivo XE800 for two reasons. The first one is that they are no longer on sale and there are a lot of fake units going around. Even if I were to review them and recommend them, people might be disappointed if they received a fake unit that could sound considerably worse. The second reason is because I bought a GR07 recently, which, supposedly, share the same driver as the Vivo XE800 and I'm much more inclined to review that unit when I receive it.

What I can do is to try to remember to compare them and post something here or on the Vsonic thread comparing the two.

Regarding the Tennmak Pro and Vivo XE800 comparison... I wouldn't say they are opposites. The Vivo isn't particularly warm nor cold, it has a signature that feels balanced though it is probably a bit U or V-shaped. The Pro is more of a colder type of earphone with a rather lacking, but well-controlled bass response. If they were ice-cream flavors the Vivo would be Vanilla and the Tennmak Pro would be dark chocolate, if that makes any sense.


----------



## peter123

Imo the XE800 is clearly superior to the Tennmak Pro. The boomy midbass on the Pro is definitely a deal breaker for me but surprisingly enough a lot of people seem to enjoy it so as always YMMV.....


----------



## Griffith (Sep 4, 2017)

If the XE800 was easier to obtain and I was near-certain they would be legitimate copies I would recommend them a lot more often. I agree with you that they are the better sounding of the two but the Pro is distinctive enough to be appreciated beside it, at least for me, and unlike the XE800 I can purchase a legitimate one whenever I want, the same can't be said for the XE800 unfortunately.

If I replaced the Pro with anything it would probably be with the Shure SE215 which they seem to attempt to emulate.


----------



## Philip-DD

Subrising said:


> Is there any good chinese wireless/bluetooth iems that can be used in the gym? Trying to find something to replace my MEE M6s as I hate draping the cable down and keeping my phone in my pocket and would like to just leave the phone on the like instead.



Just returned from a nice 2 hour workout in the gym and used a Bluetooth-Upgrade-Cable with my KZ-ZS5. Great sound via BT.
Can be used with KZ ZST/ZS3/ZS5/ED12/ZS6
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-Z...32819992039.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.9pP6vo


----------



## Slater

Subrising said:


> Is there any good chinese wireless/bluetooth iems that can be used in the gym? Trying to find something to replace my MEE M6s as I hate draping the cable down and keeping my phone in my pocket and would like to just leave the phone on the like instead.



The KZ ZST with the bluetooth cable is all I've been using for gym workouts anymore. Cheap, great sound, sturdy behind-the-ear fit, and a ~4 hour battery life. My Awei A920BL Pro suck in comparison, and I have never been pleased with the sound of the KZ ZS3 or ZS5 with the bluetooth cable.


----------



## Griffith

slaterlovesspam said:


> The KZ ZST with the bluetooth cable is all I've been using for gym workouts anymore. Cheap, great sound, sturdy behind-the-ear fit, and a ~4 hour battery life. My Awei A920BL Pro suck in comparison, and I have never been pleased with the sound of the KZ ZS3 or ZS5 with the bluetooth cable.



I haven't tried the Bluetooth cable with ZS3 or ZS5 but I can concur that the ZST are very nice for working out. With that said, keep in mind that the ZST is a fairly bright earphone and if you are working out in a noisy environment, raising the ZST's volume too much might give you some hearing fatigue or worse.


----------



## Slater

Griffith said:


> I haven't tried the Bluetooth cable with ZS3 or ZS5 but I can concur that the ZST are very nice for working out. With that said, keep in mind that the ZST is a fairly bright earphone and if you are working out in a noisy environment, raising the ZST's volume too much might give you some hearing fatigue or worse.



This is true. I always forget that I modded mine and dampened the BA driver with a micro piece of foam. So my ZST still maintain a nice amount of brightness, but it's buttery smooth vs sharp and harsh.


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.....sorry can't compare earbuds with IEM, it's too different, way more than comparing open headphones with closed one. And I don't want to betray neither MX500 or UF Hybrid!
> So answer will be like: too different sounding to compare, but, UF hybrid are more neutral and clear sounding, MX500 have wider soundstage and more bass and are warmer.
> 
> Personally, I use more the MX500 cause i'm in a earbud mania these days, and for iem it's the ZS5 and PMV A01 MK2  that sit in my ears more frequently.



Mhm, I see!

Do you think it's worth it to get an earbud?
I'm wondering whether to get mx500, vido or monk ve plus.

And btw, I'm also wondering if the zs5 if an improvement overall against the urbanfun or they are around the same level?
I own the zst and I really find them meh, so i' m a bit reticent to buy the zs5.


----------



## Slater

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Mhm, I see!
> 
> Do you think it's worth it to get an earbud?
> I'm wondering whether to get mx500, vido or monk ve plus.
> ...



Do you have the Urbanfun Hifi (hybird) or the single-driver Beryllium version?

What is it specifically that you find 'meh' about the ZST?

Do you have a more preferred sound signature, or crave some other features (such as more details, isolation, separation, etc)?


----------



## normanl (Sep 4, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.....sorry can't compare earbuds with IEM, it's too different, way more than comparing open headphones with closed one. And I don't want to betray neither MX500 or UF Hybrid!
> So answer will be like: too different sounding to compare, but, UF hybrid are more neutral and clear sounding, MX500 have wider soundstage and more bass and are warmer.
> 
> Personally, I use more the MX500 cause i'm in a earbud mania these days, and for iem it's the ZS5 and PMV A01 MK2  that sit in my ears more frequently.



Can you please provide the link where I may order MX500?


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

slaterlovesspam said:


> Do you have the Urbanfun Hifi (hybird) or the single-driver Beryllium version?
> 
> What is it specifically that you find 'meh' about the ZST?
> 
> Do you have a more preferred sound signature, or crave some other features (such as more details, isolation, separation, etc)?



In the end I received the hybrid version !
I really like them, a lot actually. They have a similar tone to the ex450 with less bass, but a soundstage a bit bigger and especially more détails.
At first, when I received the Zst, I enjoyed them a lot, but now, I find them completely different.
Like, it's a bit hard to explain.
If I listen to the ex450, ex650, urbanfun, einsear t2, uiisii hm7, they all share a common feature : The sound is a bit similar.
For instance, if I take the urbanfun as a model, I can say that to a certain extent, the other iems have a similar "base" sound.
For the Zst, it's completely different !
The sound is so much different from my other iems, it sounds muddy and a bit lifeless.

....

What, I've just tried them just after writing this and now I find them "normal", as in, totally not like what I just wrote.
I don't understand, I feel like everytime the way I hear/perceive music changes...


----------



## Slater

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> In the end I received the hybrid version !
> I really like them, a lot actually. They have a similar tone to the ex450 with less bass, but a soundstage a bit bigger and especially more détails.
> At first, when I received the Zst, I enjoyed them a lot, but now, I find them completely different.
> Like, it's a bit hard to explain.
> ...



Sounds like you are experiencing "brain burn-in". When switching from 1 headphone/earphone to another, it often takes a bit for your brain to adjust to the sound.


----------



## Subrising (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks for the bluetooth recommendations guys! Now to decide between the ZS3 and ZS5 to use with that cable. I'm leaning more towards the ZS3 as I listen to mostly electronic style music and my gym also pumps out loud music that I have to drown out. Is the ZS5 that much better in SQ than the ZS3 or is it just a different sound signature?

Also, what's the max distance the bluetooth reaches with these?


----------



## Slater (Sep 5, 2017)

Subrising said:


> Thanks for the bluetooth recommendations guys! Now to decide between the ZS3 and ZS5 to use with that cable. I'm leaning more towards the ZS3 as I listen to mostly electronic style music and my gym also pumps out loud music that I have to drown out. Is the ZS5 that much better in SQ than the ZS3 or is it just a different sound signature?
> 
> Also, what's the max distance the bluetooth reaches with these?



The ZS5 is better sounding than the ZS3, but the ZS3 is more comfortable and has better isolation. Honestly for gym use, the ZS3 is perfectly fine (especially if you remove the foam in the nozzle).

Range on the bluetooth cable is not the greatest. Outdoors with direct line of sight and no obstacles or interference, I get about 9-12ft. However, with the antenna mod, you can easily get double that range: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1284#post-13623298


----------



## loomisjohnson

slaterlovesspam said:


> The ZS5 is better sounding than the ZS3, but the ZS3 is more comfortable and has better isolation. Honestly for gym use, the ZS3 is perfectly fine (especially if you remove the foam in the nozzle).
> 
> Range on the bluetooth cable is not the greatest. Outdoors with direct line of sight and no obstacles or interference, I get about 9-12ft. However, with the antenna mod, you can easily get double that range: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1284#post-13623298


agree with slater, esp. as to his mod. the zs3 is great for gym because of great isolation


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

normanl said:


> Can you please provide the link where I may order MX500?


I buy it from a banned seller here...I think hes still banned don't know, but there alot of other one and the MX500 I talk about is the one at 9.87$ when you copy paste this exact sentence in Ali search:

*DIY EMX500 In-ear Earphones Flat Head Plug Earphone HiFi Bass Earbuds DJ Earbuds Heavy Bass Sound Quality*


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I buy it from a banned seller here...I think hes still banned don't know, but there alot of other one and the MX500 I talk about is the one at 9.87$ when you copy paste this exact sentence in Ali search:
> 
> *DIY EMX500 In-ear Earphones Flat Head Plug Earphone HiFi Bass Earbuds DJ Earbuds Heavy Bass Sound Quality*


Is every emx500 the same build but different price ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Mhm, I see!
> 
> Do you think it's worth it to get an earbud?
> I'm wondering whether to get mx500, vido or monk ve plus.
> ...



For earbuds, my Vido and Monk isn't arrived yet, but i can't repeat enough this highly potential fact: MX500 cannot disapoint! 

Did not try the ZST, but ZS5 is a real favorite of mine and got a very different soundsignature than UF hybrid. They are more bassy and have wider soundstage, less balanced but in a exciting entertaining way, have a 3D sound feel and great layering, with the ZS5 music is never boring!


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> For earbuds, my Vido and Monk isn't arrived yet, but i can't repeat enough this highly potential fact: MX500 cannot disapoint!
> 
> Did not try the ZST, but ZS5 is a real favorite of mine and got a very different soundsignature than UF hybrid. They are more bassy and have wider soundstage, less balanced but in a exciting entertaining way, have a 3D sound feel and great layering, with the ZS5 music is never boring!


Wait till you listen to the vido. You'd wonder how can this Starbucks earbud brings value to a whole new level. Pls leave isolation alone as it meant to use this indoor just like open back headphones


----------



## lior777

guys what the best isolation in-ear  for classical, many guitar & fun ?


----------



## foba

Subrising said:


> Thanks for the bluetooth recommendations guys! Now to decide between the ZS3 and ZS5 to use with that cable. I'm leaning more towards the ZS3 as I listen to mostly electronic style music and my gym also pumps out loud music that I have to drown out. Is the ZS5 that much better in SQ than the ZS3 or is it just a different sound signature?
> 
> Also, what's the max distance the bluetooth reaches with these?



I would recommend GearBest exclusive KZ ES3 more than ZS3, altough I have no experience using it with BT cable (yet). I´ve used ZS5 with BT cable and its OK. I seriously cant decide which one I prefer (wired), ES3 or ZS5. I gave ZS3 pretty quickly away since I found its imaging/detail subpar.


----------



## Dally Sidhu

Hi guys, looking for a headset for gaming or just a standalone mic for pretty cheap around less thatn $30 or £25, any suggestions?


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2017)

Dally Sidhu said:


> Hi guys, looking for a headset for gaming or just a standalone mic for pretty cheap around less thatn $30 or £25, any suggestions?



V-MODA BoomPro. It just plugs into the 3.5mm jack of your favorite headphones, assuming your headphones don't have some sort of odd design (such as 2.5mm, locking cable, etc).

I've used the BoomPro on multiple different headphones, and it worked great with all of them.

The mic itself is noise canceling and is the clearest boom mic I own (and I have 1 few dozen different mics). The mic also has a mute switch and volume control.

Don't waste your time with the knockoff ones though - I have 2 and they LOOK like the BoomPro but sound nothing like the real deal. The genuine BoomPro is only $30, and worth every penny.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ17WKK


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So....I don't feel the *KZ ZS6 *create as much buzz as the *ZS5*.

Anybody heard them or have more information about the drivers inside???

Price already go down and will be about 35$ I guess. Hum.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lat...lgo_pvid=ee6fa9be-19e7-462c-9404-2835e7a4fbe3

Lot of new exciting earphone pop up everywhere on ALI....like...too much too fast it's just MADNESS!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

foba said:


> I would recommend GearBest exclusive KZ ES3 more than ZS3, altough I have no experience using it with BT cable (yet). I´ve used ZS5 with BT cable and its OK. I seriously cant decide which one I prefer (wired), ES3 or ZS5. I gave ZS3 pretty quickly away since I found its imaging/detail subpar.


Did the KZ ES3 are only sell on Gearbest? It look so....and it look nice too, like an upgraded version of ZST.
Can you compare it with ZS5?
At 10$ right now....well...might try it myself too!


----------



## Vidal

My initial feel on the ES3 is the bass is too much, probably not a problem for others though...


----------



## foba

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did the KZ ES3 are only sell on Gearbest? It look so....and it look nice too, like an upgraded version of ZST.
> Can you compare it with ZS5?
> At 10$ right now....well...might try it myself too!



Heres my small comparison https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1386#post-13702083
And Vidal is right, ES3´s bass is elevated and it is the main weakness for sure, but it does not bother me that much. I am enjoying them (more than ZST, ZSE and ZS3) and ordered 4 spare pairs for future gifts.


----------



## Viber

If anyone's interested, today i published 3 new reviews for the QCY QY8 (Bluetooth Earphones) + KZ ZS5 + KZ ZSE.
Links are at my sig!


----------



## kiler

I really notice what you mean about buying the QY8 from a reputable seller, I have ordered like 3 sets of them from a different seller and each one has a different finish (one is glossy, one is matte and the other just sounds bad). There is so much variance in them


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

foba said:


> Heres my small comparison https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1386#post-13702083
> And Vidal is right, ES3´s bass is elevated and it is the main weakness for sure, but it does not bother me that much. I am enjoying them (more than ZST, ZSE and ZS3) and ordered 4 spare pairs for future gifts.



''Sound is more "in your face" than ZS5 which makes it feel less spaceous. Mids are brought more forward (and therefore it sounds overall warmer and more "natural" than ZS5) but there is also slightly less clarity - with both mids and treble. Speaking of treble, i find it less sibilant than ZS5 while it is still well extended. Overall frequency response seems pretty even if you dont count some bass emphasis. Im not denying it can at times sound overpowering (as with the ZS5 also).''

Look an interesting sound sig for sure!! 
And at 10$ a no  brainer....hum hum....KZ are really intense...like 2 new models a month lol 
I have like 8 pairs (stop to count) of different KZ and always tell myself its the last one....
ES3 tempt me becaue I dont have the ZST.
But ZS6 tempt me even more!
Urgh.

Writing this I listen to my ZS5 with upgraded KZ cable, don't know if its me but now I like them much more on my Xduoo X3, like if it give a little little energy boost, the one that was lacking with stock cable....


----------



## Slater

kiler said:


> I really notice what you mean about buying the QY8 from a reputable seller, I have ordered like 3 sets of them from a different seller and each one has a different finish (one is glossy, one is matte and the other just sounds bad). There is so much variance in them



I'd be more inclined to believe that some of those are fakes. That brand seems to make a lot of "generic" designs, which are easy targets for faking. I almost bought a pair of QCY QY11 once but there were sooo many reports of fake QY11 versions on Amazon that I ended up going with a totally different brand (Awei) instead.


----------



## dissembled

Did anyone try the Symphonized NRG 3.0 In-Ear headphones? They have over 3000+ Amazon customer reviews, currently rated 4.5 stars overall, and priced at a lowly $25. Sorry I have no idea if they're Chinese, though...Is that characteristic a requirement for this thread?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have them, I like them and they are an American company but where do they get them made?


----------



## mbwilson111

dissembled said:


> Did anyone try the Symphonized NRG 3.0 In-Ear headphones? They have over 3000+ Amazon customer reviews, currently rated 4.5 stars overall, and priced at a lowly $25. Sorry I have no idea if they're Chinese, though...Is that characteristic a requirement for this thread?



I enjoy mine even though they are not a "Chinese Hidden Gem."  Nicely made (wood) and sound great to me.


----------



## Vidal

dissembled said:


> Sorry I have no idea if they're Chinese, though...Is that characteristic a requirement for this thread?



The clue is in the title  but pretty certain they'll be Chinese. As with all Amazon reviewed items try - http://fakespot.com/ - to see how many reviews are BS.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Finally receive my* Kinera H3* and im more than impressed with them, cause I receive the USB OTG adaptor too and try it with Fioo Q1 Mark2 portable DAC-AMP trough my samsung J3 and experience is extremely good!! What impress me the much (with sound) is the ultimate quality of construction of the H3, housing is same resin high end quality as the 600$ Westone ES2 I had, yep, it feel invincible in the hand and like it was molded in one unique piece. Cable is the better one I ever have with sub 100$ iem, unique and high quality twisted cable, soft and tangle free, sooooo well made! 
And now, the sound. 
Need more time with it, but it's a serious WOW. Deep wide soundstage with present mids and visceral low ends, detaileds but smooth at the same time, very elegant and complex sound signature!!! My attempt was very very big for these, not disapointed at all. Will share more toughs after a minus of 10H of use! 
Cheers!


----------



## Christ0phe

Nymphonomaniac:
Thank you very much for this very informative thread. Because of your huuuuugggggeeee experience in the field I would like to ask you this. Am looking (if possible on AliExpress) for earphones with the following characteristics:
- Ear tips suitable for a jogging/sports activity
- No Controller with volume control, dB limiter,... this is a clear source of fragility in all the earphones that I used until today! Just straight cable with no garbage gadget in the middle...
- L-shape Input plug
- Used mostly for Podcast (radio broadcast, voice mostly, sometimes pop songs) so I put overall robustness over sound quality
- Used with mp3 players (like Creative Zen or MpMan,...)
- Detachable cable, but mainly if they are generic and not linked to a specific brand/model of earphones
- Price < $20

Thanks a lot!
Christophe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

some extra pics of these incredibly beautifull and well construct KINERA H3.

Such a beauty!






Look!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Christ0phe said:


> Nymphonomaniac:
> Thank you very much for this very informative thread. Because of your huuuuugggggeeee experience in the field I would like to ask you this. Am looking (if possible on AliExpress) for earphones with the following characteristics:
> - Ear tips suitable for a jogging/sports activity
> - No Controller with volume control, dB limiter,... this is a clear source of fragility in all the earphones that I used until today! Just straight cable with no garbage gadget in the middle...
> ...



Perhaps the ''DIY UE custom'' could be what your looking for. Supreme value. Detachable cable. Quite wide soundstage. Dual dynamic drivers. V shaped towards neutral soundsig. 
It make one year I have mine and they still work like new.
To find it, just tap ''DIY UE Custom'' in Ali search engine.

Cheers!


----------



## ShabtabQ

Sir, please tell me which is the perfect earbud for price I already have Monk Plus wanted to know if there are any upgrades to it


----------



## VinceHill24

Glad to finally see some impressions on Kinera H3. I had them for quite a while ago and although i admit their sound signature is not the type that's very appealing for most ppl to appreciate, they're really very good quality and very well made. I can see the details of innerwork very clearly and nicely done. Really excellent feat. considering that it's a considered budget Chinese Brand IEM.

Not sure about you, i find them to be overly bright in treble region where there's certain peak that kinda stops me from enjoying it for a long period. I do find their midrange to be recessed to in comparison. Bass is very nice on them, full, deep and luscious. Really loved their bass. 

Now the question is ... why did this Kinera H3 sort of dies off so quickly after its initial launch ?! Even the main thread got buried far far down in the seas of threads as if their existence vanished into the abyss while they were actually just about 2 or at most 3 months old. Hmm ...


----------



## RyanM

VinceHill24 said:


> Glad to finally see some impressions on Kinera H3. I had them for quite a while ago and although i admit their sound signature is not the type that's very appealing for most ppl to appreciate, they're really very good quality and very well made. I can see the details of innerwork very clearly and nicely done. Really excellent feat. considering that it's a considered budget Chinese Brand IEM.
> 
> Not sure about you, i find them to be overly bright in treble region where there's certain peak that kinda stops me from enjoying it for a long period. I do find their midrange to be recessed to in comparison. Bass is very nice on them, full, deep and luscious. Really loved their bass.
> 
> Now the question is ... why did this Kinera H3 sort of dies off so quickly after its initial launch ?! Even the main thread got buried far far down in the seas of threads as if their existence vanished into the abyss while they were actually just about 2 or at most 3 months old. Hmm ...




There's the popularity of anything KZ for one, in particalar the ZS5 and now the ZS6. Also, a much bigger Chinese Brand - Fiio - released the F9 which seemingly stole some of the thunder in this price range. Many good to great IEM's get overlooked with the speed at which they're popping up. They're just out of the impulse price range for the average consumer as well, which I would peg at under $70 USD.


----------



## VinceHill24

RyanM said:


> There's the popularity of anything KZ for one, in particalar the ZS5 and now the ZS6. Also, a much bigger Chinese Brand - Fiio - released the F9 which seemingly stole some of the thunder in this price range. Many good to great IEM's get overlooked with the speed at which they're popping up. They're just out of the impulse price range for the average consumer as well, which I would peg at under $70 USD.


 Oh didn't see that coming. I had always associated Fiio with DAPs and Amps only. Seems to be pretty good reception for their attempt into IEM especially at this considered budget price range. Noticed their new DAP too the X3 MK3 with balanced out and bluetooth 4.1, seems like the perfect DAP i've been dreaming lol. Anyway, if my memory serves me right, i remembered seeing the Kinera H3 in a drop at about 70$ a while back, or was i confused with the TFZ exclusives. I think the price will drop eventually in the near future.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Can someone please suggest me an iem under $100 that has the sound signature of ath m50x. ( somehwhat flat with slightly elevated low end). Detachable cable is a must.


----------



## s4tch

Fahim Foysal said:


> Can someone please suggest me an iem under $100 that has the sound signature of ath m50x. ( somehwhat flat with slightly elevated low end). Detachable cable is a must.


m50x has a bloated bass, it's far from flat, to say the least. are you sure that this is what you are looking for?


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 10, 2017)

s4tch said:


> m50x has a bloated bass, it's far from flat, to say the least. are you sure that this is what you are looking for?


what is i am looking for is a reasonably flat sound signature with  slightly elevated 0 to 200hz region without drowning the mids or highs. Look at the graph. That is kind of what I want


----------



## mochill

Get the shozy X aaw hibiki


----------



## Christ0phe

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Perhaps the ''DIY UE custom'' could be what your looking for. Supreme value. Detachable cable. Quite wide soundstage. Dual dynamic drivers. V shaped towards neutral soundsig.
> It make one year I have mine and they still work like new.
> To find it, just tap ''DIY UE Custom'' in Ali search engine.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi there,
Thanks for your answer. I have already tried this kind of earbuds and the problem is that the tips really do not stay in the ears. Also it does not have an L-shape connector which is a more minor issue as I can still buildproof it with a heat-shrinkable tube. But really I do not what is going on with my ears, do not want to be force to go with over the ear headphones  and another model that I bought with hook does not completely resolve the problem...


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Btw anyone tried the new kz zs6 yet?


----------



## ThirteenGreen (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello all,

Could anyone summarize the cheapest options for a *2 BA+1 dynamic* driver earphones? I own a 1BA+2 dynamic pair and interested in exploring what i think is a step further in detail quality. So trying to consider my options.

From what i've searched i 've found:
- 1MORE Triple Driver
-Fiio F0
-Kinera H3

All of them around the 99$ price range. Are there any others maybe?

Might there possibly be any even cheaper ones or should 99$ be considered the base price?


----------



## Vidal

off the top of my head

**** DT2+
**** 6in1
Swing EC1

Personally I think the single BA Hybrids like the Bosshifi B3 and E-MI CI880 are better than the triples I've heard - 1More, DT2+ and to a lesser extent the EC1 (which is pretty decent)


----------



## snip3r77

ThirteenGreen said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone summarize the cheapest options for a *2 BA+1 dynamic* driver earphones? I own a 1BA+2 dynamic pair and interested in exploring what i think is a step further in detail quality. So trying to consider my options.
> 
> ...


Whatever it is don't buy the 1more


----------



## ThirteenGreen (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you both for your quick responses.

@Vidal
Yes, i guess i always have this possibility in the back of my head. This is what makes me skeptical.

By the way my 2 DD+1 BA pair are the UiiSii T8s. Don't know exactly how they perform compared to the competition. Not that many of reviews.

So would you advise staying with the ones i own instead of going for a budget 2BA+1DD implementation? Is there a 2BA+1DD model that you would recommend in general, regardless of price?

@snip3r77
Could you elaborate a bit? Are they that bad?


----------



## maxxevv

Think you could consider the PMV. Its semi budget over-ears, in the US$60/- range.


----------



## ThirteenGreen

Ok, noting down that one as well, although i don't generally prefer over-ears. Have you personally tested them?

Thank you.


----------



## VinceHill24

Not sure if Taobao is accessible to you but if you're interested in **** DT2+ and **** 6in1, their prices on Taobao store has dropped tremendously. If more driver = better is your thing you can look them up. I have no idea how they sound tho. 

I think the C1880 is very good in the Sub 50$ price range. I actually had them longer  in my ear than the KZ ZS5. 

At the 99$ price range there really are many competitors like Kinera H3, FIIO F9, TFZ Exclusive King, Magaosi / Audbos K3 Pro etc. I'd say the 1More triple is out of the league. They can be had as low as 60$ last i know.


----------



## Vidal

PMV? That's an IEM not a overear headphone, @peter123 did a review of the MK2 on my site here, @loomisjohnson also shared his views on it. 

I'd go for a single BA hybrid over the dual BA ones I've heard at least in the sub $50 bracket. Not heard the more expensive dual BAs though. This being my current favourite at the moment (as mentioned by Vince above)


----------



## maxxevv

Vidal said:


> PMV? That's an IEM not a overear headphone, @peter123 did a review of the MK2 on my site here, @loomisjohnson also shared his views on it.



Sorry for the confusion as I meant over-ear wires.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Hi, does anyone have Tin Audio T2 and could you give us your impressions?


----------



## snip3r77

It's a bass-less iem 



ThirteenGreen said:


> Thank you both for your quick responses.
> 
> @Vidal
> Yes, i guess i always have this possibility in the back of my head. This is what makes me skeptical.
> ...


 a


----------



## ChrisNoob

ThirteenGreen said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone summarize the cheapest options for a *2 BA+1 dynamic* driver earphones? I own a 1BA+2 dynamic pair and interested in exploring what i think is a step further in detail quality. So trying to consider my options.
> 
> ...


Should try checking out the TFZ Exclusive Kings as well, very detailed pair with bright sound signature.


----------



## 1clearhead

Vidal said:


> off the top of my head
> 
> **** DT2+
> **** 6in1
> ...


+1 This is so true. For example, the SENDIY M1221 has some of the best transparent MIDS I've ever encountered coming from a single BA/dynamic hybrid.


----------



## normanl

HUGO SILVA said:


> Hi, does anyone have Tin Audio T2 and could you give us your impressions?


I'm also very interested in this iem.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MY BRO the postman just knock at the door! IT's the *NiceHCK BRO*, Bro!
 




 




Like, really really Niiiiiiiiiice AND Cheeeeeap! (16-20$)
Compare AB different cable obsessively cause it make a hell of difference for certain IEM, i'm now certain! Best one wasn't my more expensive one but a grey Tennmak for this one, sound phenomenal now, seriously, very airy and balanced with a bass push that can be control with proper tips. Still, right now its Aldous Harding that I listen too, and it was more about mids performance that cable affect, silver plated one emphasize treble too much and make sound too fowards and detailed and not enough airy and too grainy, stock cable is good but present a warm, little grainy, detailed sound with good bass extension (sub low are push foward too) and tichness but less details sparkle than Tennmak cable, with the T cable soundstage expend as well as clarity, mid blossom in clean center of soundspectrum, it help an overall more balanced soundsignature, very very delicious for the little asking price! So, my impressions will be based on the more adequate cable, anyway, they are a real joy. I think they are better value than **** DIY UES and certainly a better one than Xiaomi Pro. Will share more impressions soon!


----------



## danimoca

Nymphonomaniac said:


> MY BRO the postman just knock at the door! IT's the *NiceHCK BRO*, Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite interested on those!

Please share more impressions when you can


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello, anyone has the fiio f5 and could give opinions on it?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello, anyone has the fiio f5 and could give opinions on it?


I have them since about 2 week. And I think there alot of reviews of them here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-f5.22353/reviews
 

From my point of view.
the plus:
-Excellent construction, housing is made of super solid metal, come with 2 nice cable (include a 2.5balanced one).
-Sound is very good, organic and neutral with low bass bump, feel smooth and wide sounding, good resolution and details retreival but not lot of sparkle in highs.
-Easy to drive.
-Excellent price value (65$).
the not so good:
-lack bass kick impact and thickness
-vocal can feel a little ''nasal'' with some type of voice (beth gibbons for example)
-really sound better with balanced cable.
-source dependent ALOT

Conclusion: An excellent performer for the price, with a mature, audiophile sound that isn't shy of bass but could benifit of some more punch there. Construction is among the best for sub70$ iem, housing can't be broke easily that for sure!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Christ0phe said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks for your answer. I have already tried this kind of earbuds and the problem is that the tips really do not stay in the ears. Also it does not have an L-shape connector which is a more minor issue as I can still buildproof it with a heat-shrinkable tube. But really I do not what is going on with my ears, do not want to be force to go with over the ear headphones  and another model that I bought with hook does not completely resolve the problem...


Hum....what type do youtry exactly? Universal custom housning aren't all the same size and shape, some work well for me as this one and Tennmak Pro and Kinera H3 and the like, some exception are more hard to fit like PMV A01 or KZ ZS5, but, the solution is in eartips ALWAYS. My collections of tips is ridiculously diversify so I always find something, when I'm out of any silicon solution I go for memory foam tips that always work for sure, but something at the cost of a more expended and airy soundstage as well as bass impact (thisis why its my last survival solution!).

Now that I just receive the NICe HCK BRO....I think this is a good hybrid drivers solution. Really impressive for the price....but cable isnt L shaped. Tennmak iem have L shaped cable and good iem choice too, the Piano model can be a good bet I think.


----------



## -sandro-

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> In the end I received the hybrid version !
> I really like them, a lot actually. They have a similar tone to the ex450 with less bass, but a soundstage a bit bigger and especially more détails.
> At first, when I received the Zst, I enjoyed them a lot, but now, I find them completely different.
> Like, it's a bit hard to explain.
> ...



So in the end do you think the urbanfun are better or on par with the sony?


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

I do think they are better!
Not a huuuuge improvement, but if I had to chose between the two, I'd chose the urbanfun anytime, especially for the details and its ability to be correctly driven by a smartphone (ex450 was meh when used with a smartphone sadly, although it has low impedance)


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

HUGO SILVA said:


> Hi, does anyone have Tin Audio T2 and could you give us your impressions?



I have Tin Audio T515 and they are the best earphones, I have ever had. They only need stronger mobile or some sort of amplification.
- Bass goes very deep, sounds neutral and is very detailed. (Can be a little boomy on weak sources.)
- Mids are slightly brighter and extremely detailed. They almost beat my AKG K701. 
- Highs are neutral and in balance with mids. Very detailed, no sibilinces. (Can be laid back a little on weak sources.)
- Soundstage is very wide for in-ears, with 3D imaging. Exemplary instruments separation.

These are earphones with WOW efect. There are many others with fuller sound (like Urbanfun HI-FI), but not with such detailed mids and such good soundstage.


----------



## snip3r77

Anyone has experience with chi-fi balanced IEM cables? Any recommendations?

i.e 4 / 8 core
copper / spc / silver 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/gr...rtType=bestmatch_sort&g=y&SearchText=balanced


----------



## dontcallmejan

Anyone has experience on the Ostry KC09? Also waiting for the Shozy Hibiki to land here.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

xxAMAROKxx said:


> I have Tin Audio T515 and they are the best earphones, I have ever had. They only need stronger mobile or some sort of amplification.
> - Bass goes very deep, sounds neutral and is very detailed. (Can be a little boomy on weak sources.)
> - Mids are slightly brighter and extremely detailed. They almost beat my AKG K701.
> - Highs are neutral and in balance with mids. Very detailed, no sibilinces. (Can be laid back a little on weak sources.)
> ...


Doesn't mean the tin audio t2 will have the same signature though. Couldn't find any reviews anywhere about the t2


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Was updating ''best of'' list and fall on this searching link for best ZS5 price:

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_641227.html

I dont know how Gearbest can have ZS5 price THAT low but I might order spare pairs now that I give my second pair to my brother (feel obligate!).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> Anyone has experience with chi-fi balanced IEM cables? Any recommendations?
> 
> i.e 4 / 8 core
> copper / spc / silver
> ...



Don't know about balanced, but I order often silver plated cable, like 5 pairs of ultra cheap that isnt very trustable and this better quality one from AK:

 

I think you should give it a try. 
I like my 14 cores silver plated cable, it give a little amping push, and change soundsignature of some IEM for the better or the worse (not suggested for bright or sensitive iem).

I have a balanced cable from Fiio F5 and it's very interesting what it can do with some iem and especially earbuds, **** PT15 became one of my favorite earbuds after using balanced cable, became very articulate and cleaner.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I think this picture talk for himself. 
ZS6 is REALLY an upgrade in term of construction.


......grrrrr.
Now I'm titillated again.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I think this picture talk for himself.
> ZS6 is REALLY an upgrade in term of construction.
> 
> 
> ...


The real question is how much of a upgrade is it in terms of sound


----------



## wastan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Was updating ''best of'' list and fall on this searching link for best ZS5 price:
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_641227.html
> 
> I dont know how Gearbest can have ZS5 price THAT low but I might order spare pairs now that I give my second pair to my brother (feel obligate!).



Is it possible they're liquidating the ZS5v1?


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2017)

wastan said:


> Is it possible they're liquidating the ZS5v1?



Nah, they still sell the ZS1, EDR1, EDR2 (amongst others), which are *years* old.

Just doing what GearBest does best - putting stuff on sale and really good prices.

Heck, if you order those, you may even receive the v2 (as they won't be able to tell the difference any more than we can; which involves opening up the sealed package, removing the tips, and looking under the nozzle screen).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Fahim Foysal said:


> The real question is how much of a upgrade is it in terms of sound


THAT is for sure, number one priority is SOUND quality, and I think with  all (devoted) harsh critic they got cause of people evaluating them as it was 100$ iem they will try to surpass ZS5...inner part look more seriously made, don't know if ZS5 have tubing but their one now.




And it's open back of dynamic drivers so soundsignature will be sure different, hope even more near neutral without loosing bass impact, and that vocal will be more natural open sounding!

Anyway, just for 10$ more a all metal housing is more than exciting too!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nah, they still sell the ZS1, EDR1, EDR2 (amongst others), which are *years* old.
> 
> Just doing what GearBest does best - putting stuff on sale and really good prices.
> 
> Heck, if you order those, you may even receive the v2 (as they won't be able to tell the difference any more than we can; which involves opening up the sealed package, removing the tips, and looking under the nozzle screen).



Do you got V1 and V2 for comparaison....any thread or comparaisons can be find about this? And official info too if it exist. Cause, must admit, it take me by surprise this 2 ZS5 versions thing!


----------



## vector84

Some folks with KZ contacts shared a lot of this information over in the KZ thread a few weeks before anything was ever confirmed in the wild.

I don't think anyone has both yet since the v2s are just starting to pop up randomly in the last few days.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Do you got V1 and V2 for comparaison....any thread or comparaisons can be find about this? And official info too if it exist. Cause, must admit, it take me by surprise this 2 ZS5 versions thing!



I don't (yet). But I do have ZS6 on the way, so I will be able to compare ZS5v1 with ZS6.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

slaterlovesspam said:


> I don't (yet). But I do have ZS6 on the way, so I will be able to compare ZS5v1 with ZS6.



Think ZS6 will be on the way for me too....as it can be found for thirtish dollars....
Too temptative!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fahim Foysal said:


> Doesn't mean the tin audio t2 will have the same signature though. Couldn't find any reviews anywhere about the t2



I'll have a review of the TinAudio T2 up in a while. Got that along with a bunch of other hybrids recently; MacaW GT600s, BGVP DM5, and the HiLisening HLS-S8. The GT600s (my new 100 USD benchmark iem) and T2 are the standouts of the group. The T2 is beautifully built and reminds me of an upgraded EMI-CI880. It's treble is less bright and more controlled, but no less detailed. It's bass extends a little deeper. Mid-range is thicker and more weighty. Sound stage is wider too. Pretty well-balanced for a hybrid in this price range. They could easily get away with charging more than the 50 or bucks they go for. I'd take it over the DM5 and Audbos/Magaosi DB-02 without hesitation. Will try to post some pics later. Don't really have a working computer right now as the brand new replacement I just bought crapped out after getting stuck in a Window 10 update loop .


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> I'll have a review of the TinAudio T2 up in a while. Got that along with a bunch of other hybrids recently; MacaW GT600s, BGVP DM5, and the HiLisening HLS-S8. The GT600s (my new 100 USD benchmark iem) and T2 are the standouts of the group. The T2 is beautifully built and reminds me of an upgraded EMI-CI880. It's treble is less bright and more controlled, but no less detailed. It's bass extends a little deeper. Mid-range is thicker and more weighty. Sound stage is wider too. Pretty well-balanced for a hybrid in this price range. They could easily get away with charging more than the 50 or bucks they go for. I'd take it over the DM5 and Audbos/Magaosi DB-02 without hesitation. Will try to post some pics later. Don't really have a working computer right now as the brand new replacement I just bought crapped out after getting stuck in a Window 10 update loop .



I way prefer this description than other one, this one intrigue me for real now...I was very impress by construction look and now the description of sound look super delicious!
On my official wishlist now.





And did you have a try or some feedback about the very cheap 6BA custom we can find on ALI???






Like this very one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...8.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.276.gJFHiS


----------



## B9Scrambler

TinAudio T2


  ​
The below pic helps to highlight the excellent build quality. Proper heat shrink used on T2's jack vs. some sloppily wrapped electrical tape on the "slightly" more pricey HiFiMan RE800. Yeah. 

​


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> TinAudio T2
> 
> ​
> The below pic helps to highlight the excellent build quality. Proper heat shrink used on T2's jack vs. some sloppily wrapped electrical tape on the "slightly" more pricey HiFiMan RE800. Yeah.
> ...



The shortcuts by some of the more "premium" brands never ceased to amaze me. Tacky man, just tacky.


----------



## mochill

loooool at the electrical tape


----------



## B9Scrambler

RE800 is still one of the best earphones I've ever heard, but it could be better built. RE2000's jack is the same. On the plus side, if you need to recable it, electrical tape is easier to work with  heh...


----------



## mochill




----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 16, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'll have a review of the TinAudio T2 up in a while. Got that along with a bunch of other hybrids recently; MacaW GT600s, BGVP DM5, and the HiLisening HLS-S8. The GT600s (my new 100 USD benchmark iem) and T2 are the standouts of the group. The T2 is beautifully built and reminds me of an upgraded EMI-CI880. It's treble is less bright and more controlled, but no less detailed. It's bass extends a little deeper. Mid-range is thicker and more weighty. Sound stage is wider too. Pretty well-balanced for a hybrid in this price range. They could easily get away with charging more than the 50 or bucks they go for. I'd take it over the DM5 and Audbos/Magaosi DB-02 without hesitation. Will try to post some pics later. Don't really have a working computer right now as the brand new replacement I just bought crapped out after getting stuck in a Window 10 update loop .


Thanks a lot for your initial impression. I literally coundn't find a single person on the internet who owned the t2 and there were no reviews anywhere. Among the tinaudio t2, tfz king, fiio f9 and kinera h3 which one would you recommend? I am currently looking for the best balanced iem under 100 with a slight bass boost, detachable cable and wide soundstage


----------



## mochill

Fahim Foysal said:


> Thanks a lot for your initial impression. I literally coundn't find a single person on the internet who owned the t2 and there were no reviews anywhere. Among the tinaudio t2, tfz king, fiio f9 and kinera h3 which one would you recommend? I am currently looking for the best balanced iem under 100 with a slight bass boost, detachable cable and wide soundstage


check out the shozy X aaw hibiki


----------



## Fahim Foysal

mochill said:


> check out the shozy X aaw hibiki


The hibiki has a large dip in the frequency response curve from 5 to 9khz region. I want a relative flat frequency response curve without large dips or highs so that sound remains somewhat uncoloured


----------



## B9Scrambler (Sep 16, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> Thanks a lot for your initial impression. I literally coundn't find a single person on the internet who owned the t2 and there were no reviews anywhere. Among the tinaudio t2, tfz king, fiio f9 and kinera h3 which one would you recommend? I am currently looking for the best balanced iem under 100 with a slight bass boost, detachable cable and wide soundstage



Cheers! I haven't tried the FiiO, but the other three are all very different. H3 is quite v-shaped imo. Big bass, prominent, sparkly treble. Really good listen but maybe too bassy. King has a mid/treble focus with a little bass boost that has great low end extension. Soundstage is the best of the three. They can run a bit hot in the lower treble and aren't as smooth sounding as the others. T2 is the most balanced of the bunch but sounds quite tame and relaxed compared to the other two. The King sounds like it would best meet your criteria, but the T2 might be decent as well, esp. give it's half the price.

In all honesty, if you're thinking of spending around 100 bucks I personally would skip them all and get the MacaW GT600s. Same price as the King and H3. It more-or-less covers the signatures of all of the above with it's filters, though in the case of the bass filter not overly well. That one is a little disappointing. It boosts the bass a couple dB, but in the process sucks out the mids. The balanced and treble filters are all good though.

​


----------



## Fahim Foysal

B9Scrambler said:


> Cheers! I haven't tried the FiiO, but the other three are all very different. H3 is quite v-shaped imo. Big bass, prominent, sparkly treble. Really good listen but maybe too bassy. King has a mid/treble focus with a little bass boost that has great low end extension. Soundstage is the best of the three. They can run a bit hot in the lower treble and aren't as smooth sounding as the others. T2 is the most balanced of the bunch but sounds quite tame and relaxed compared to the other two. The King sounds like it would best meet your criteria, but the T2 might be decent as well, esp. give it's half the price.
> 
> In all honesty, if you're thinking of spending around 100 bucks I personally would skip them all and get the MacaW GT600s. Same price as the King and H3. It more-or-less covers the signatures of all of the above with it's filters, though in the case of the bass filter not overly well. That one is a little disappointing. It boosts the bass a couple dB, but in the process sucks out the mids. The balanced and treble filters are all good though.
> 
> ​


Okay so no kinera for me. I was reading around about the gt600s but the review at headfi https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/ says even the reference filter isn't flat and the treble is elevated. I am looking forwaard to your review at the contraptionist. The king seems like a good buy. Its a bit difficult to get a neutral sounding BA unless it consists of something like 5 drivers. Have you ever tried the pioneer ch9t? Btw this is the signature i am looking for.


----------



## vector84 (Sep 16, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> Okay so no kinera for me. I was reading around about the gt600s but the review at headfi https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/ says even the reference filter isn't flat and the treble is elevated. I am looking forwaard to your review at the contraptionist. The king seems like a good buy. Its a bit difficult to get a neutral sounding BA unless it consists of something like 5 drivers. Have you ever tried the pioneer ch9t? Btw this is the signature i am looking for.


If measured on a proper rig... a FR like that would tend to sound *intensely* high-mids-centric coming from an IEM to most people, wouldn't it?

Bypassing much of the physical filtering from your ear means FR plots of IEMs can't be compared directly to say speaker FR plots, where monitors are meant to be flat.


So do you want something that *sounds* like that plot from a speaker would sound? Or do you want an IEM that measures that way?  Kinda hard to tell and they're very different things.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

vector84 said:


> If measured on a proper rig... a FR like that would tend to sound *intensely* high-mids-centric coming from an IEM to most people, wouldn't it?
> 
> Bypassing much of the physical filtering from your ear means FR plots of IEMs can't be compared directly to say speaker FR plots, where monitors are meant to be flat.
> 
> ...


Basically I want an iem that produces sound as closely as possible to the actual recording without adding any colour with a good bass thump.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fahim Foysal said:


> Okay so no kinera for me. I was reading around about the gt600s but the review at headfi https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/ says even the reference filter isn't flat and the treble is elevated. I am looking forward to your review at the contraptionist. The king seems like a good buy. Its a bit difficult to get a neutral sounding BA unless it consists of something like 5 drivers. Have you ever tried the pioneer ch9t? Btw this is the signature i am looking for.



I'm not 100% on board with that review but I know we hear things differently. I think the H3's mids/vocals are slightly dry and one of the least impressive aspects of that earphone. He calls it the "lyrical king of the $100 range." I tend to like a lot of stuff he's not as fond of, and visa versa. That's why I enjoy and follow his reviews. Back to the GT600s, treble is elevated regardless of the filter, but not to the extent of earphones like the King or H3. Those two are brighter to my ears for sure. I wouldn't consider the GT600s bright per say. It edges it's way up there, sure, but never crosses the line, even if I toss on some super wide bore tips.

Maybe instead you could go with a classic like one of the Havi B3 Pro series iems? The Pro I seems to still be about the closest thing to neutral you can find for the price. The Pro II does the same thing, but instead of a slight treble tilt it has a slight bass tilt. Keep in mind that some of us suspect the Pro II got a stealthy update around the same time as the Pro I. Another member on the forums has both an original Pro II and a recently released version and found the newer one significantly improved. Another option that seems like a good 100 USD iem is the Rose Mini 2. I haven't tried them myself but I want to given the feedback they get.


----------



## VinceHill24

B9Scrambler said:


> Cheers! I haven't tried the FiiO, but the other three are all very different. H3 is quite v-shaped imo. Big bass, prominent, sparkly treble. Really good listen but maybe too bassy. King has a mid/treble focus with a little bass boost that has great low end extension. Soundstage is the best of the three. They can run a bit hot in the lower treble and aren't as smooth sounding as the others. T2 is the most balanced of the bunch but sounds quite tame and relaxed compared to the other two. The King sounds like it would best meet your criteria, but the T2 might be decent as well, esp. give it's half the price.
> 
> In all honesty, if you're thinking of spending around 100 bucks I personally would skip them all and get the MacaW GT600s. Same price as the King and H3. It more-or-less covers the signatures of all of the above with it's filters, though in the case of the bass filter not overly well. That one is a little disappointing. It boosts the bass a couple dB, but in the process sucks out the mids. The balanced and treble filters are all good though.
> 
> ​


 1 more vote for the TFZ KING. I have not own the others but between both the King and Kinera H3 i have on my hand, the King is the one closest to being more balance. H3 has a midrange that's too recessed and high that's very sparkly and crisp which makes it too V shape in overall signature. 

Although i find myself enjoying the H3 more lately probably because of its bass and wider soundstage but the King will be more suited in this case if balance is what you sought for.


----------



## vector84

Fahim Foysal said:


> Basically I want an iem that produces sound as closely as possible to the actual recording without adding any colour with a good bass thump.


Without a comfortable handling on how FR translates to what you hear in an IEM, you'll probably have a better experience trying to collect and interpret the subjective experiences of others as they relate to what you hear, as opposed to trying to use a FR to try to figure out what it'll sound like to you.  Like those cuts (depending on scale!) in the 5-9kHz region tend to contribute to a sense of flatness for most, not detract from it, and it's extremely important to look at the scale of the FR plot in question, etc.

Also, as they don't cover what you hear completely, imo FR plots in this regard might be more useful to ask questions versus derive answers: ie "how do you feel about that 5-9kHz cut" would be a much more productive line of thinking than "dealbreaker"

Like it sounds like you want something people would describe as balanced to slightly L-shaped, but those are subjective - when dealing with IEMs especially, the FR plots will usually look nothing like the described sound shape unless they are heavily compensated in a non-standard way.


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 16, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm not 100% on board with that review but I know we hear things differently. I think the H3's mids/vocals are slightly dry and one of the least impressive aspects of that earphone. He calls it the "lyrical king of the $100 range." I tend to like a lot of stuff he's not as fond of, and visa versa. That's why I enjoy and follow his reviews. Back to the GT600s, treble is elevated regardless of the filter, but not to the extent of earphones like the King or H3. Those two are brighter to my ears for sure. I wouldn't consider the GT600s bright per say. It edges it's way up there, sure, but never crosses the line, even if I toss on some super wide bore tips.
> 
> Maybe instead you could go with a classic like one of the Havi B3 Pro series iems? The Pro I seems to still be about the closest thing to neutral you can find for the price. The Pro II does the same thing, but instead of a slight treble tilt it has a slight bass tilt. Keep in mind that some of us suspect the Pro II got a stealthy update around the same time as the Pro I. Another member on the forums has both an original Pro II and a recently released version and found the newer one significantly improved. Another option that seems like a good 100 USD iem is the Rose Mini 2. I haven't tried them myself but I want to given the feedback they get.


They lack the detachable cable that I desperately need. Will definitely check out the mini 2 though. I am been hearing really good thing from literally all the pioneer ch9t owners and they describe it as a netural sounding iem with a little boosted bass. The fiio f9 might be good too. Will you be ordering it by any chance? I have never tried any iem greater than $20. xiaomi piston 1, 2 and 3 are the notable ones. I am currently using the piston 3 but I hate the sound. It sounds a bit too thick, instrument separation is petty bad, the bass seems bloated, the soundstage is narrow. I dont get what the hype was about. I am looking forward to your full review of the gt600s


----------



## Fahim Foysal

vector84 said:


> Without a comfortable handling on how FR translates to what you hear in an IEM, you'll probably have a better experience trying to collect and interpret the subjective experiences of others as they relate to what you hear, as opposed to trying to use a FR to try to figure out what it'll sound like to you.  Like those cuts (depending on scale!) in the 5-9kHz region tend to contribute to a sense of flatness for most, not detract from it, and it's extremely important to look at the scale of the FR plot in question, etc.
> 
> Also, as they don't cover what you hear completely, imo FR plots in this regard might be more useful to ask questions versus derive answers: ie "how do you feel about that 5-9kHz cut" would be a much more productive line of thinking than "dealbreaker"
> 
> Like it sounds like you want something people would describe as balanced to slightly L-shaped, but those are subjective - when dealing with IEMs especially, the FR plots will usually look nothing like the described sound shape unless they are heavily compensated in a non-standard way.


Since we are on this topic and I am a newbie please do explain something. A flat sounding iem should do good in all genres of music right? Since flat is described as reproducing sounds as closely possible as the original recording, I don't see why not. Shouldnt I be able to enjoy edm and analytical music on the same iem if I do enjoy the live performance of the following artist?


----------



## vector84

Fahim Foysal said:


> Since we are on this topic and I am a newbie please do explain something. A flat sounding iem should do good in all genres of music right? Since flat is described as reproducing sounds as closely possible as the original recording, I don't see why not. Shouldnt I be able to enjoy edm and analytical music on the same iem if I do enjoy the live performance of the following artist?


Flat is used in a few different ways when it regards sound.
The one you're thinking of is probably in regards to tonal balance - in regards to the quantity of lows, mids and highs present - you could think of this as "how the described FR from a speaker would sound to me".

Flat can also be used in-regards to the "texture" of the sound, ie something to do with quality rather than quantity of sound present, where it tends to carry sterile or non-emotional connotations.

Much much more complicated measurements are needed to try to capture information about the quality/texture/whatever of sound, and from what I've read (I do not have such tools at my disposal), their interpretation is pretty hotly debated even among people that have the tools and know-how to do such things.


And what sounds good to you with all genres will depend on even more factors having to do with how your personal physiology (and neurology) actually interacts with the sound that's coming from them.  A "balanced" IEMs should present a relatively tonal balance accurate presentation of any genre of music - lows, mids, highs about as loud as they were mastered at.  How that makes you feel about the music is a completely different question though.

As an example, "fun" and "reference" are usually pretty mutually exclusive descriptions.


----------



## HungryPanda

Do all yourselves a favour and getthe svara red, comeswith a great cable that is replaceable and sound great for a lot less


----------



## Fahim Foysal

HungryPanda said:


> Do all yourselves a favour and getthe svara red, comeswith a great cable that is replaceable and sound great for a lot less


How does it compare to the ch9t


----------



## Fahim Foysal

vector84 said:


> Flat is used in a few different ways when it regards sound.
> The one you're thinking of is probably in regards to tonal balance - in regards to the quantity of lows, mids and highs present - you could think of this as "how the described FR from a speaker would sound to me".
> 
> Flat can also be used in-regards to the "texture" of the sound, ie something to do with quality rather than quantity of sound present, where it tends to carry sterile or non-emotional connotations.
> ...


Okay so i guess what I am looking for is good tonal balance. If I understand you correctly a good tonal balance will make the lows, highs and mid sound as they were mastered at. I never meant flat in a lifeless kinda way. So do you have any idea how frequency response charts convert to how we hear it in the case of an iem? Is there any real measurement to how balanced an iem would sound?


----------



## vector84 (Sep 16, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> Okay so i guess what I am looking for is good tonal balance. If I understand you correctly a good tonal balance will make the lows, highs and mid sound as they were mastered at. I never meant flat in a lifeless kinda way. So do you have any idea how frequency response charts convert to how we hear it in the case of an iem? Is there any real measurement to how balanced an iem would sound?


Subjectively? sort of - you can try to learn what they mean to you, but manufacturer graphs are a total craps shoot, since it's pretty hard to attach meaning to tests from different sources - single source comparisons have more value imho - like reviewers that measure that sort of thing, not to be compared to other reviewers, but their own reviews can be compared.

Objectively? That's currently a subject of ongoing research.
There are standards for dealing with the data that are used for real world purposes:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-weighting
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equal-loudness_contour

For example, approximation of much of the well understood portions of it is applied in 3D sound:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head-related_transfer_function

but this doesn't really capture what we hear very well, which is another subject of ongoing research
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_band
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loudness

TLDR: Not yet, maybe in 10-20 years. (for VR tech )


----------



## HungryPanda

I never give a jot about charts, I  like to stick things in my ears and find out how they sound. As for the svara red and the ch9t, I like both but find the svara red more comfortable,  it comes with or without a cable but if you choose  it with the cable is very nice. Then it is about a third of the price and sounds great.I suppose it is all down to the looks in the end. If the svara red was out when I  bought the pioneer  I probably would not have bought  it


----------



## Fahim Foysal

HungryPanda said:


> I never give a jot about charts, I  like to stick things in my ears and find out how they sound. As for the svara red and the ch9t, I like both but find the svara red more comfortable,  it comes with or without a cable but if you choose  it with the cable is very nice. Then it is about a third of the price and sounds great.I suppose it is all down to the looks in the end. If the svara red was out when I  bought the pioneer  I probably would not have bought  it


Does the svara red have a balanced sound or is it v shape? How is the soundstage and instrument separation?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

@HungryPanda how much did the svara red cost you? They are 50 dollars on aliexpress right now


----------



## HungryPanda

I  would say it has a u shape decent soundstage and very clear in its  presentation. Honestly it is well worth the price


----------



## Fahim Foysal

HungryPanda said:


> I  would say it has a u shape decent soundstage and very clear in its  presentation. Honestly it is well worth the price


What price did you buy it with? Right now it is 55 dollars with cable.


----------



## HungryPanda

I paid £37


----------



## groucho69 (Sep 16, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> I never give a jot about charts, I  like to stick things in my ears and find out how they sound. As for the svara red and the ch9t, I like both but find the svara red more comfortable,  it comes with or without a cable but if you choose  it with the cable is very nice. Then it is about a third of the price and sounds great.I suppose it is all down to the looks in the end. If the svara red was out when I  bought the pioneer  I probably would not have bought  it



Hey @HungryPanda I read a review that is from when Pioneer released the SE-CH9T and SE-CH5T that the only difference was the case material and that when he AB'd them he could not hear a difference, they sounded identical when it was a blind test. When he knew to which one he was listening, he thought that the metal body gave the SE-CH9T a touch more low bass. Given the cost differential maybe the CH5T is good choice?


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Hey @HungryPanda I read a review that is from when Pioneer released the SE-CH9T and SE-CH5T that the only difference was the case material and that when he AB'd them he could not hear a difference, they sounded identical when it was a blind test. When he knew to which one he was listening, he thought that the metal body gave the SE-CH9T a touch more low bass. Given the cost differential maybe the CH5T is good choice?



While I haven't had a chance to listen to the CH5T yet, I too have heard this from more than 1 source.

The rated frequency range is slightly different according to Pioneer, but this could simply be a difference in the housing (copper) or the cable (vs a different driver).

I need to just buy a CH5T and find out myself.

I think anyone considering the CH9T should give serious consideration to the CH5T, as it's half the price.


----------



## Selenium (Sep 16, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Cheers! I haven't tried the FiiO, but the other three are all very different. H3 is quite v-shaped imo. Big bass, prominent, sparkly treble. Really good listen but maybe too bassy. King has a mid/treble focus with a little bass boost that has great low end extension. Soundstage is the best of the three. They can run a bit hot in the lower treble and aren't as smooth sounding as the others. T2 is the most balanced of the bunch but sounds quite tame and relaxed compared to the other two. The King sounds like it would best meet your criteria, but the T2 might be decent as well, esp. give it's half the price.
> 
> In all honesty, if you're thinking of spending around 100 bucks I personally would skip them all and get the MacaW GT600s. Same price as the King and H3. It more-or-less covers the signatures of all of the above with it's filters, though in the case of the bass filter not overly well. That one is a little disappointing. It boosts the bass a couple dB, but in the process sucks out the mids. The balanced and treble filters are all good though.
> 
> ​



Thanks for the impressions! I'm real curious about the Gt600s since the 100s was one of my favorite earphones. Actually, I just picked up an open-box 100s for cheap, and the right earphone cuts in and out based on the position of the cable near the jack. Probably due to the complete lack of care in shipping them to me.


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> While I haven't had a chance to listen to the CH5T yet, I too have heard this from more than 1 source.
> 
> The rated frequency range is slightly different according to Pioneer, but this could simply be a difference in the housing (copper) or the cable (vs a different driver).
> 
> ...



Yes I have been waiting on some fine upstanding member to compare the 2. That review was interesting but I trust ears here (and hear) more.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have never laid my hands on the ch5t


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> Yes I have been waiting on some fine upstanding member to compare the 2. That review was interesting but I trust ears here (and hear) more.



Looks like they're $45 shipped on ebay. Man that is cheap compared to the CH9T.

Anyone willing to take one for the team?

A review on Amazon says "_Fairly premium sound (not as good as CH9T's)._"

Whether that's believable or not is debatable. Like you said groucho, I would trust someone here with the whole scoop.


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> Looks like they're $45 shipped on ebay. Man that is cheap compared to the CH9T.
> 
> Anyone willing to take one for the team?



You?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> You?



I figured that was coming. I guess I did ask for it.

The problem is all of the ebay ones are shipping from Japan, making returns costly. And if I buy from Amazon ($65) and return, I am paranoid that I'm going to be blacklisted due to too many returns.

Lemme see if I can convince any friends or family members to buy them and return them after I've compared the 2 models.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

mbwilson111 said:


> You?


I laughed too hard at this lol


----------



## NeonHD

https://www.amazon.com/Premium-Headphones-Cancelling-Earphones-Microphone/dp/B06XBBDMGJ/

Aren't these just the same thing as the VJJB K4/K4S but rebranded as _"APIE"_?


----------



## groucho69 (Sep 16, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Looks like they're $45 shipped on ebay. Man that is cheap compared to the CH9T.
> 
> Anyone willing to take one for the team?
> 
> ...



*At Newegg: $59.99
Pioneer SE-CH5T-K Hi-Res In-Ear Headphones (Black)*
*Extra savings w/ promo code LISTEN20, limited offer By ElectronicsExpo.com*


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I have never laid my hands on the ch5t



Seems you could have saved some money....

Looking over my list...my most expensive IEM is under £25 and most are between £6 and £18.  It all adds up though.  I am happy with what I have.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Premium-Headphones-Cancelling-Earphones-Microphone/dp/B06XBBDMGJ/
> 
> Aren't these just the same thing as the VJJB K4/K4S but rebranded as _"APIE"_?



They look 100% identical, including the location of the vent hole.

I actually really like my K4S, even though some people don't.

It's beautifully built, and the sound is very respectable. It's smooth and easy to listen to - very forgiving to the source.

I have gotten numerous comments on it while wearing it in public.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> *At Newegg: $59.9
> Pioneer SE-CH5T-K Hi-Res In-Ear Headphones (Black)*
> *Extra savings w/ promo code LISTEN20, limited offer By ElectronicsExpo.com*



I paid less than that for the SE-CH9T! Score of the year on that one :0)


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> I paid less than that for the SE-CH9T! Score of the year on that one :0)



I was hopping to do exactly that on 11/11


----------



## Selenium

slaterlovesspam said:


> I figured that was coming. I guess I did ask for it.
> 
> The problem is all of the ebay ones are shipping from Japan, making returns costly. And if I buy from Amazon ($65) and return, I am paranoid that I'm going to be blacklisted due to too many returns.
> 
> Lemme see if I can convince any friends or family members to buy them and return them after I've compared the 2 models.



 Amazon does that? Blacklists people?


----------



## Vidal

slaterlovesspam said:


> They look 100% identical, including the location of the vent hole.
> 
> I actually really like my K4S, even though some people don't.




Apie are just reboxed VJJB K4S, Amazon charges for space on the shelf so the sellers rebox to save money.


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> I am paranoid that I'm going to be blacklisted due to too many returns.



At what point does that happen?

Speaking of Amazon returns, is it actually legal for them to take back iems?  I notice there are never any used ones for sale because I do not think they can sell them after they have been in someone's ears. Hygiene laws. But I would bet if they look like they could be new they will pass them off as new. Ewww .


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

Selenium said:


> Amazon does that? Blacklists people?



Most definitely, with too many returns.

And once you're blacklisted, you're done. Even if you sign up with a different account, different credit card, etc. Possibly if you use a different ADDRESS it might work, but you would need to use someone else's name and a credit card in someone else's name too.

Basically it's to stop people from using Amazon as a warranty return service - buying a new widget, putting your broken widget in place of the new widget, and sending it back. Or the "renters", who just buy stuff, use it, and then return it within the 30 days.

I worked at a fine jewelry store many years ago, and we had "renters" from time to time who would buy $50k worth of jewelry on a Friday, then come back and return it on Monday for a full refund after saying they "changed their mind". Most likely they wore it to a party or wedding (or were even the bride perhaps). Since it only had a few hours of use on it, it did not look worn enough to ding them on it, so we had to take it back in the spirit of "good customer service".


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> At what point does that happen?
> 
> Speaking of Amazon returns, is it actually legal for them to take back iems?  I notice there are never any used ones for sale because I do not think they can sell them after they have been in someone's ears. Hygiene laws. But I would bet if they look like they could be new they will pass them off as new. Ewww .



No clue what the threshold is, but I certainly don't want to find out.

As far as returned gear, I see Amazon Warehouse ones all the time.

In fact, when I bought my SE-CH9T, there was also an "open box return" available in the Amazon Warehouse section.

I've scored some really sweet headphone deals in Amazon Warehouse. Usually it's just the external package that's damaged. But any time I buy a used set of headphones I just wipe everything down with alcohol (and if it's an IEM I also ditch all of the tips & replace the mesh screens with new). My ears haven't fallen off yet, so I must be disinfecting them effectively.


----------



## vector84 (Sep 16, 2017)

slaterlovesspam said:


> Basically it's to stop people from using Amazon as a warranty return service - buying a new widget, putting your broken widget in place of the new widget, and sending it back.


The only person I know personally who's been blacklisted did this frequently with broken items acquired off eBay and resold everything.

So I don't know just how abusive you have to be to get blacklisted, but he was clearly *way *over the line 


Oh, and he's tried every way of getting around it you listed and being respectable afterwards - Amazon was absolutely merciless.
He has to use a third party agent for anything Amazon related now.


----------



## Selenium

slaterlovesspam said:


> Most definitely, with too many returns.
> 
> And once you're blacklisted, you're done. Even if you sign up with a different account, different credit card, etc. Possibly if you use a different ADDRESS it might work, but you would need to use someone else's name and a credit card in someone else's name too.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I actually plan on doing just that with some broken resistance bands I bought from Walmart. To be fair the broken set is from Walmart in the first place so I don't feel terribly guilty about it... :-$


----------



## Slater

Selenium said:


> Interesting. I actually plan on doing just that with some broken resistance bands I bought from Walmart. To be fair the broken set is from Walmart in the first place so I don't feel terribly guilty about it... :-$



Man, please don't be 'that guy'. It's WalMart's responsibility since you got it there - why not just return it to WalMart? They pride themselves on having a 100% satisfaction guarantee policy.

I've returned stuff there (bought there), with no box or receipt, and well out of warranty. And they've taken care of it and made it right. If they don't have the same item anymore for an exchange, they issue a store credit for the full amount.

I don't want to get off-topic - hopefully you get it all squared away.


----------



## mbwilson111

slaterlovesspam said:


> and replace the mesh screens with new.



...of course you do...

If I tried that it would be ruined!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> ...of course you do...
> 
> If I tried that it would be ruined!



Nah, it's really easy - like peeling and sticking a sticker.

I just don't want anyone's funk in my junk.


----------



## vector84

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nah, it's really easy - like peeling and sticking a sticker.
> 
> I just don't want anyone's funk in my junk.


Other than these new KZs coming with glued on screens >.<


----------



## groucho69

slaterlovesspam said:


> Nah, it's really easy - like peeling and sticking a sticker.
> 
> I just don't want anyone's funk in my junk.



funk in my junk....


----------



## Arkady Duntov

slaterlovesspam said:


> The problem is all of the ebay ones are shipping from Japan, making returns costly. And if I buy from Amazon ($65) and return, I am paranoid that I'm going to be blacklisted due to too many returns.



Right now, on Amazon US they're $55 (US, Black), $60 (US, Silver), and $65 (Japanese Domestic, Black).

Are there any differences between the US and "Japanese Domestic" models?


----------



## NeonHD

_NOTE: This was originally meant for this thread, but I don't think its active anymore so I'll just post it here._

Alright guys here is my honest opinions of all the budget and Chi-fi IEMs I have used, and I have a feeling that many will disagree:

*Rock Zircons* - Bleh! I don't know why everyone loves these. I love love love the design but hate hate hate the sound. The sub-bass is way too congested, with little breathing room for the mid-bass. Because of this the bass feels very one-dimensional and not at all dynamic. There's also sibilance in the high-mids to low-highs with the upper highs rolled off, making it one of the most artificial highs I've ever heard. Soundstage is also unimpressive with no sense of spatiality.

*KZ ED9 - *One of the best IEMs I've ever had. Huge massive soundstage that makes everything sound so immersive and 3D. Excellent treble extension with micro-detailed highs. The bass, although relatively quiet, has some very good dynamics to it.

*KZ ATR *- Again, bleh. Bass in general is pretty minimal and sub-bass is pretty much nonexistent. Treble is rolled off yet harsh. Has a very dark tonality to it which I dislike.

*KZ ATE-S *- The ATE-S sounds much more superior to the ATR in every way. Better bass extension, super detailed mids, and a more pronounced treble but still in a darkish tone.

*UiiSii HM7* - Not my cup of tea. Highs are a bit too exciting and sharp making it sound very sibilant and piercing no matter how I EQ it. Overall not much resolution at all.

*Plextone 41M*- Again not my cup of tea either. Like the Zircons, the sub-bass is WAY too loud and congested and eats up the mid-bass making the bass sound one-dimensional. Mids are pretty good. The treble is so sharp and piercing that it pretty much feels like everything is screaming at you.

If I were to pick any of the above to be my daily drivers, it would definitely be the *ED9 *and the *ATE-S*. Zircons... maybe.


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2017)

NeonHD said:


> _NOTE: This was originally meant for this thread, but I don't think its active anymore so I'll just post it here._
> 
> Alright guys here is my honest opinions of all the budget and Chi-fi IEMs I have used, and I have a feeling that many will disagree:
> 
> ...



Yay, another nod to the ATE-S! I think it's the best out of all of the ATz series (although I admit I've only heard 2 of the 5 revisions of the ATE model [ATE not ATE-S]).

I agree with you on the ED9 too - it's a real gem, and an absolute no-brainer for $9.

BTW, this is the 1st time I've ever even seen that thread...


----------



## snip3r77

slaterlovesspam said:


> Looks like they're $45 shipped on ebay. Man that is cheap compared to the CH9T.
> 
> Anyone willing to take one for the team?
> 
> ...



@Fahim Foysal will


----------



## snip3r77

Fahim Foysal said:


> @HungryPanda how much did the svara red cost you? They are 50 dollars on aliexpress right now


Take one for the team.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> @Fahim Foysal will



So he's gonna buy both and let us know if they sound the same or not? Sweet!

Thanks Fahim!


----------



## snip3r77

HungryPanda said:


> Do all yourselves a favour and getthe svara red, comeswith a great cable that is replaceable and sound great for a lot less



Bro, coming from vido . Should I go for graphene or emx500. Also maybe I'd get an rx1 to complement ? Thoughts?


----------



## HungryPanda

Funny in a way as I have the EMX500 and the graphene and am waiting  on a vido to arrive. Seems like the EMX500 is getting a lot of love but there is something  about the graphene that I prefer


----------



## NeonHD

slaterlovesspam said:


> Yay, another nod to the ATE-S! I think it's the best out of all of the ATz series (although I admit I've only heard 2 of the 5 revisions of the ATE model [ATE not ATE-S]).
> 
> I agree with you on the ED9 too - it's a real gem, and an absolute no-brainer for $9.
> 
> BTW, this is the 1st time I've ever even seen that thread...



My initial impressions of the ATE S were not that great which were mostly due to bad EQ configurations and bad song choices, but after getting the perfect EQ and with a more diverse selection of sounds the ATE S really grew on me. I think I'll be using them very often.


----------



## Selenium

slaterlovesspam said:


> Man, please don't be 'that guy'. It's WalMart's responsibility since you got it there - why not just return it to WalMart? They pride themselves on having a 100% satisfaction guarantee policy.
> 
> I've returned stuff there (bought there), with no box or receipt, and well out of warranty. And they've taken care of it and made it right. If they don't have the same item anymore for an exchange, they issue a store credit for the full amount.
> 
> I don't want to get off-topic - hopefully you get it all squared away.



Yeah... I guess really it's just a different means to the same end then. My roommate accidentally threw the box out(it's pretty new) and I didn't think they'd take it back with no receipt OR box.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## snip3r77

Incoming poison
https://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DM5


Model :BGVP DM5

Driver: 2 Balanced Armature + 2 Graphene Composite Dynamic Driver

Sensitivity: 120Db/mW
Impendence: 32ohm

Wire: single share 12 core 0.05mm * 8 shares, a total of 96
Wire-based material: 5N OCC silver-plated handmade


----------



## Selenium (Sep 17, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> Incoming poison
> https://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DM5
> 
> 
> ...



Are those vents? Sexy. And two cables too? I already want it.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

snip3r77 said:


> @Fahim Foysal will


I am buying a second hand lot of iems. The deal is great. Got no cash left man


----------



## snip3r77

Fahim Foysal said:


> I am buying a second hand lot of iems. The deal is great. Got no cash left man


Pls Ensure you buy it and share your exp


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Are those vents? Sexy. And two cables too? I already want it.


Based on the pic, with and without mic


----------



## Bach to bach

HungryPanda said:


> Do all yourselves a favour and getthe svara red, comeswith a great cable that is replaceable and sound great for a lot less




I've lurking on headfi for a long time now searching for hidden gems but Never posted before,
Had bought vsd3s,jvc fxh30,**** 4 in 1 based on good impresssions.
@HungryPanda,Hey you have got me quite interested in those svara iems.I've seen that you have got the Fiio F5 with you,
I've bought one recently and quite like it, Is the svara a sidegrade or an upgrade?.Besides its edges look painful!are they comfortable? Can you provide a comparison between them. Thanks


----------



## Selenium

Remember when hybrid earphones were expensive as balls? And dual dynamics were considered a marvel of value for being available for less than $50? Now you can get both for 10 bucks, or less. But is it usually just a marketing ploy?

So may interesting earphones! KC09, GT600s, Shozy Hibiki, BGVP DM5, etc... Too many options how do I choose or should I just save for the LZ-A4 aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## HungryPanda (Sep 17, 2017)

@Bach to bach the svara red is certainly  a good upgrade. They are comfortable as they are straight with an angle that makes them easy to push in


----------



## Bach to bach

HungryPanda said:


> @Bach to bach the svara red is certainly  a good upgrade. They are comfortable as they are straight with an angle that makes them easy to push in





Hey thanks, are they better than these in SQ
E-MI C1880, KZ zs5, trinity vyrus and hyperion and Carbo tenore.

I have already seen that you like them equal to the pioneer.
Need to reach a conclusion!!


----------



## maxxevv

Selenium said:


> Remember when hybrid earphones were expensive as balls? And dual dynamics were considered a marvel of value for being available for less than $50? Now you can get both for 10 bucks, or less. But is it usually just a marketing ploy?
> 
> So may interesting earphones! KC09, GT600s, Shozy Hibiki, BGVP DM5, etc... Too many options how do I choose or should I just save for the LZ-A4 aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh



That's the beauty of economic competition and technology trickle-down at work.  

There was a time when a cell phone was a 2 months a college fresh grad's monthly salary too. 

Its how things are when exclusive things moves in the direction of commodities.  

Very capable earphones with performance probably matching those in the US$250/- range of maybe just 4~5 years ago can now be had for less than 1/10 of the price.  

I would say if you already have a few earphones at hand, then hold out for something that has the supposed signature you're looking for. There really is no end to the 'quest'.  Audio nirvana is a neverending search of perfection, there is no end game in it.


----------



## Trebor1966

snip3r77 said:


> Incoming poison
> https://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DM5
> 
> 
> ...


You will find allread a review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dm5.22599/reviews


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Vidal said:


> I'm looking at the following: -
> 
> Moni One
> LZ A4
> ...


Have you tried the veedix and pioneer ch9t yet? I could find only one person in head fi who owns a veedix


----------



## SiggyFraud

My MS16 died on me yesterday. I only used them for like an hour on a laptop. Balled them up in a case for a few hours, and when I took them out, the left side was dead. I wonder if I should get another pair... I know they're really cheap, but I don't want to end up with another broken pair. And I already have VE Monks Plus and SPC as earbuds.


----------



## TheWongWrong (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey all, I've been using the *PMV A-01 MkII* for about a week now, coming from the KZ ZSTs.

I'd like to first say I'm not very experienced with audio, so take it for what you will.

First off there are a few changes made to the product compared to the previous version which I don't think anyone else has mentioned, which I think is important for anyone interested in buying it just as a heads up if you see pictures of the older version so you know what you will and won't be getting with this new version.



Spoiler: Changes



The bottom half of the cable leading to the 3.5mm jack has now changed to a bare cable without the cloth sleeving, which is a bit disappointing for me, as I do love myself a good braided cloth cable.

The 3.5mm plug itself is now an L shaped plug which is a lot smaller and compact than the previous straight plug. Thumbs up for that!

Next is the housing. The CNC backplate is now sold in black, which makes it look very discreet and does not grab attention, if that's your thing. I personally don't mind. The other half the housing remains the same but maybe just a little less transparent, when I compare it to photos of the previous version. This again, I personally don't mind at all.




I find these to be very tip sensitive, if using a wide bore tip they can actually get quite dry and sibilant. Using the stock large single flange tips I was able to get a nice, slightly warm tonal balance, while still getting all the detail in the highs. The double flange tips were hard to get a seal with. YMMV.

(All my impressions will be based on using it with my phone and the stock single flange large tips.)

Now for the sound.

*-Bass*:



Spoiler



Bass on these are nice and controlled, with decent quantity. Impact is strong and quick, making it feel quite lively. Overall bass is slightly elevated but not bloated and quite precise without leaking into the mids.

Again, getting a good seal is important to bring out all the bass, as you might not get a good seal with your first try.

Not bass monsters by any means, but it's definitely enough for most genres.



*-Mids:*



Spoiler



Mids are gorgeous. You wouldn't think something that looks so discreet to have such luscious mids. The slightly warm tonality gives it a natural, soulful sound, without being muddy or boring.

Vocals sound clear, crisp and slightly forward, but it doesn't overshadow other parts of the music, allowing things like electric guitars to come to the fore front when called upon.

Female vocals are really great, it can sound seductive, or light and floaty depending on the singer, as if she's singing right in front of you. Male vocals on the other hand have a nice body and weight to it, sounding very real and natural, as do acoustic guitars, which also sound natural, as well as crisp and smooth. Strings sound grand and have a real presence to it. These are mids that just resonate through your soul, and comfort you like grandma's home cooking. Without a doubt the best part about these phones.

Yet again, use the right tips, or they might sound a little too forward and end up being slightly fatiguing.



*-Highs:*



Spoiler



Not that much to say about the highs. The two BAs are definitely helping when the highs get busy, as they never sound congested and remain detailed. Cymbals and snare drums sound crisp and well reproduced without sounding sibilant or painful, but he sibilance that does occur is present in 'S' noises, especially with female vocals. YET AGAIN, this was because I was using the wrong set of tips, almost calling them dissapointing. It really is a massive difference with a wide bore and narrow bore as the sibilance was mostly eliminated using the narrow bore but when using the wide bore tips the highs and mids both sounded dry.



*-Build:*



Spoiler



Build is kinda meh, the CNC backplate is pretty neat but mine did come with a small scratch on one side. Cable does not tangle or hold any memory and is flexible and soft without feeling fragile. It has pretty good strain relieves too. I'm a clumsy ****, so I do hope I don't yank these into two one day. Maybe that'll be the day for a removable cable mod, who knows(wish they already did have a removable cable though). Overall they feel solid, enough.



Here are all the accessories included:



And a sturdy hard case:






*-Ergonomics and comfort:*



Spoiler



Fit is great regardless of tip, they don't fall out or move around much, but getting a good seal does require a bit of tip rolling though. Once in the ear they don't feel heavy and the rounded housing creates no pressure point, comfort is a thumbs up. You could wear them for as long as you want, which is great, since you do want to enjoy the sound these things produce.



*-Isolation:*



Spoiler



Well, average, I guess. Though, with the volume turned up you'd still get run over if you're not paying attention. They don't leak sound though, provided a reasonable volume. So you can use these in a quite environment.



*-Soundstage and imaging:*



Spoiler



The soundstage isn't very wide, but there's a decent sense of width and depth when called upon. Imaging is much better, positional audio is very accurate and you can hear just as much detail wherever it is coming from. The experience is immersive, vocals sound intimate, but music doesn't sound like it's being played from a box inside your brain either.



*-Other remarks:*



Spoiler



Well they are really sensitive, and can go up to very high volumes of a weak source, but floor noise is pretty bad though, especially if your source is also pretty sensitive you will hear quite a bit of noise in the background. Recommend using a DAP or whatever other standalone music player for it.



I think these are great for the price, and would recommend this to anyone that are looking for great vocals and separation.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

slaterlovesspam said:


> So he's gonna buy both and let us know if they sound the same or not? Sweet!
> 
> Thanks Fahim!


I was really excited about the $100 lot of used iems. He doesn't ship internationally 
ever heard of veedix nc50? Looks good based on a review here at head fi. He says it has a well balanced signature with a good kick in the low end. My luck couldn't be worse. It's out of stock in aliexpress. One guy is selling it at aliexpress for $100 even though it retails for $57


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Incoming poison
> https://penonaudio.com/BGVP-DM5
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to know how this compares to the K3 Pro.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

groucho69 said:


> Hey @HungryPanda I read a review that is from when Pioneer released the SE-CH9T and SE-CH5T that the only difference was the case material and that when he AB'd them he could not hear a difference, they sounded identical when it was a blind test. When he knew to which one he was listening, he thought that the metal body gave the SE-CH9T a touch more low bass. Given the cost differential maybe the CH5T is good choice?


Was beginning eying these too and fall lot of time on the ch5t...now this is more my price range! Any link to impressions ya talk about??


----------



## groucho69 (Sep 17, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Was beginning eying these too and fall lot of time on the ch5t...now this is more my price range! Any link to impressions ya talk about??



It was a couple months back at least and mow I can't find the exact one. I should have bookmarked it! The author did question whether the additional cost was worth it for MOST people. But are members here most people? I really would like a local opinion on the 2 of them.


----------



## groucho69

This is not the one that I saw months ago but it is similar http://www.straitstimes.com/tech/audio/excellent-sound-quality-when-used-with-mobile-music-device

*Verdict: Both earphones are great budget choices for the casual everyday music lover. The cheaper SE-CH5T pushes out sound quality that is above its price point, while those who want slightly more detail, clarity and shimmering peaks should opt for the SE-CH9T.*


----------



## Slater (Sep 17, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> This is not the one that I saw months ago but it is similar http://www.straitstimes.com/tech/audio/excellent-sound-quality-when-used-with-mobile-music-device
> 
> *Verdict: Both earphones are great budget choices for the casual everyday music lover. The cheaper SE-CH5T pushes out sound quality that is above its price point, while those who want slightly more detail, clarity and shimmering peaks should opt for the SE-CH9T.*



Very helpful! Thanks

This struck me as particularly telling:

_"Those getting the SE-CH9T can expect greater clarity, detail and better treble performance. But the differences are subtle, so those who readily identify themselves as being content with generally good sound quality should just opt for the cheaper one."
_
Translation - CH9T is just barely better, so save yourself the cash and get the cheaper one for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## snip3r77

slaterlovesspam said:


> Very helpful! Thanks
> 
> This struck me as particularly telling:
> 
> ...


Or wait for amazon $59 lol


----------



## Brooko

Just a reminder gents - this thread is specifically about Chinese earphones under $100 (I didn't set the guidelines for it - so don't shoot the messenger  ).  Just had a flag about the Pioneer discussion.  Lets keep it on track.


----------



## natwild1

B9Scrambler said:


> I'll have a review of the TinAudio T2 up in a while. Got that along with a bunch of other hybrids recently; MacaW GT600s, BGVP DM5, and the HiLisening HLS-S8. The GT600s (my new 100 USD benchmark iem) and T2 are the standouts of the group. The T2 is beautifully built and reminds me of an upgraded EMI-CI880. It's treble is less bright and more controlled, but no less detailed. It's bass extends a little deeper. Mid-range is thicker and more weighty. Sound stage is wider too. Pretty well-balanced for a hybrid in this price range. They could easily get away with charging more than the 50 or bucks they go for. I'd take it over the DM5 and Audbos/Magaosi DB-02 without hesitation. Will try to post some pics later. Don't really have a working computer right now as the brand new replacement I just bought crapped out after getting stuck in a Window 10 update loop .


@B9Scrambler will be interesting to hear how all of these progress for you. I'm after something for daily travel and wonder how much sound loss there might be with the T2. I was originally considering the DM5 but hear the vents can loose too much. Also wondering how easily all of them are driven - likely to use through mobile a significant part of the time.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ISK HF-2010 IZ THA BOMB!!!!!




An Open headphone of great build and look and more importantly SOUND EXCEPTIONAL!!!!!!!!!

Yep...it's an IEM thread I know, but anything chinese REAL Gem, please share here too. Like really a REAL GEM!!!!!!!!!! It make 2 years I read about them here, so my attempt was enormous (still taking the little price in account)

These beat all Superlux I own (HD681, 668B, EVO & 660), period. Another league, period.

Oh, I write a marathon 5 minutes review. Just for the sake of these incredible headphone.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/is...ring-street-home-a-v-headphones.22191/reviews


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> Funny in a way as I have the EMX500 and the graphene and am waiting  on a vido to arrive. Seems like the EMX500 is getting a lot of love but there is something  about the graphene that I prefer


Hum.....hum yummy. I adore so much the EMX500 that a sentence like this it's more than promising. Whats the biggest difference about the two? Is it clarity? Did the graphene have any harshness to them or feel bright like 1 on 2 earbuds I try? And if you was poor like lot of budget heafier, will you consider these a better buy in long term than the 500?

Sorry...lot of question but hey, you give a steroid shoot to Graphene promise with this little preference you have


----------



## modjo

B9Scrambler said:


> I'll have a review of the TinAudio T2 up in a while. Got that along with a bunch of other hybrids recently; MacaW GT600s, BGVP DM5, and the HiLisening HLS-S8. The GT600s (my new 100 USD benchmark iem) and T2 are the standouts of the group. The T2 is beautifully built and reminds me of an upgraded EMI-CI880. It's treble is less bright and more controlled, but no less detailed. It's bass extends a little deeper. Mid-range is thicker and more weighty. Sound stage is wider too. Pretty well-balanced for a hybrid in this price range. They could easily get away with charging more than the 50 or bucks they go for. I'd take it over the DM5 and Audbos/Magaosi DB-02 without hesitation. Will try to post some pics later. Don't really have a working computer right now as the brand new replacement I just bought crapped out after getting stuck in a Window 10 update loop .



What is the color of your GT600s?


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ISK HF-2010 IZ THA BOMB!!!!!
> 
> An Open headphone of great build and look and more importantly SOUND EXCEPTIONAL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Had a pair for a year or so, I agree they're very good


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Someone please recommend me an iem under 70usd with great neutral and natural signature across all the frequency range with amazing bass rumble that extends deep without drowning the mids, produces subtle details and good sound stage. Detachable cable is a must. Over ear style like shures preferred.


----------



## B9Scrambler

modjo said:


> What is the color of your GT600s?


----------



## Fahim Foysal (Sep 19, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


>


When will you review it? Its on massdrop right now but there are very few reviews out so its hard to make a decent judgement. Please do post your review soon


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fahim Foysal said:


> When will you review it? Its on massdrop right now but there are very few reviews out so its hard to make a decent judgement. Please do post your review soon



I've got the intro written  haha. Got a lot on my plate right now so I'm not sure when the review will be up. It's become my 100 USD benchmark iem though, if that helps. 

It's build quality is the best of any similarly priced iem I've used (and bests more expensive stuff too), or at the very least right up there with the best. Comfort is good. Could be improved somewhat (what can't though), particularly on the top inside area where it's still squared off, but they're far from uncomfortable. Isolation is pretty solid too, despite a semi-shallow fit. With the balanced filters installed they sound excellent. Very smooth, balanced, and detailed. Extension at either end is not lacking. Treble is emphasized, but not to the extent of some of the more popular 100 USD iems, like the TFZ King and Kinera H3. That applies even with the treble filter in place, imo. The bass filter is the only true negative. It less boosts bass more than it recesses and muddies the mid-range to give the impression of increased bass. Not terrible, but compared to the other two filters a clear step down.  Sound stage is also really impressive, easily up there with the Havi twins.

The GT600s comes across to me as good at everything, bad at nothing, hence it's benchmark status in my collection. It's greatest strength is it's consistency.


----------



## HungryPanda

The bass on the graphene is just more controlled, I love it for acoustic music


----------



## Fahim Foysal

B9Scrambler said:


> I've got the intro written  haha. Got a lot on my plate right now so I'm not sure when the review will be up. It's become my 100 USD benchmark iem though, if that helps.
> 
> It's build quality is the best of any similarly priced iem I've used (and bests more expensive stuff too), or at the very least right up there with the best. Comfort is good. Could be improved somewhat (what can't though), particularly on the top inside area where it's still squared off, but they're far from uncomfortable. Isolation is pretty solid too, despite a semi-shallow fit. With the balanced filters installed they sound excellent. Very smooth, balanced, and detailed. Extension at either end is not lacking. Treble is emphasized, but not to the extent of some of the more popular 100 USD iems, like the TFZ King and Kinera H3. That applies even with the treble filter in place, imo. The bass filter is the only true negative. It less boosts bass more than it recesses and muddies the mid-range to give the impression of increased bass. Not terrible, but compared to the other two filters a clear step down.  Sound stage is also really impressive, easily up there with the Havi twins.
> 
> The GT600s comes across to me as good at everything, bad at nothing, hence it's benchmark status in my collection. It's greatest strength is it's consistency.


The tfz king has fast and decent bass. How does the gt600s's bass compare to the tfz king. And when are you getting the fiio f9? Would love to hear a comparison between them


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> Had a pair for a year or so, I agree they're very good


Hehe, can't say i'm surprise, you got the flair for budget miracle

Did you try the closed one or any other ISK headphones??

Still have the HF2010 on head, they do very well with acoustic jazz, right now the cello in it have so much body and authority. Far from being boring this headphone! 
hum. I was able to find it in sale for 34$....it's good to feel like an audiophile thief when its perfectly legal!

Really, to put on wish list for 11/11 Ali sale!!! If you give this to any music lover for christmass your sure to be a big shot hehe

One thing to note: at 60ohm with sound pressure of 93db it can need little amping and will not sound as glorious straight out of a phone or little DAP.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> I've got the intro written  haha. Got a lot on my plate right now so I'm not sure when the review will be up. It's become my 100 USD benchmark iem though, if that helps.
> 
> It's build quality is the best of any similarly priced iem I've used (and bests more expensive stuff too), or at the very least right up there with the best. Comfort is good. Could be improved somewhat (what can't though), particularly on the top inside area where it's still squared off, but they're far from uncomfortable. Isolation is pretty solid too, despite a semi-shallow fit. With the balanced filters installed they sound excellent. Very smooth, balanced, and detailed. Extension at either end is not lacking. Treble is emphasized, but not to the extent of some of the more popular 100 USD iems, like the TFZ King and Kinera H3. That applies even with the treble filter in place, imo. The bass filter is the only true negative. It less boosts bass more than it recesses and muddies the mid-range to give the impression of increased bass. Not terrible, but compared to the other two filters a clear step down.  Sound stage is also really impressive, easily up there with the Havi twins.
> 
> The GT600s comes across to me as good at everything, bad at nothing, hence it's benchmark status in my collection. It's greatest strength is it's consistency.



The *GT600* intrigue me now but I was so disapointed with the cheapest Macaw RT-10 (like, I HATE them and im stock with them). Tough, the BT Macaw aren't as bad than the RT-10.

But my question is more about the new 4driver *BGVP DM5* (wich I barely buy), because you are one of the few owner and they do not get much love from what I read....did they sound less good than ZS5 or what?

Oh, and I have *Kinera H3* too...true that it have something strange in soundsig and can have treble peak in vocal that will make brighter an otherwise enough smooth sound. I so want to love these, but perhaps my pair is seriously defective cause sometime it create distortion in one ear, anyway, will review them soon so need more listen. Did burn in change anything? I find them very source dependant too, did not sound good at all straight out of my Xduoo X3, its a different story with Ibasso DX90 and even more so with Fiio Q1 MarkII DAC. Try like 10 different pair of eartips to finally choose a unique ultra big and long silicone one that expend soundstage ALOT.


----------



## Selenium

Nymphonomaniac said:


> The *GT600* intrigue me now but I was so disapointed with the cheapest Macaw RT-10 (like, I HATE them and im stock with them). Tough, the BT Macaw aren't as bad than the RT-10.
> 
> But my question is more about the new 4driver *BGVP DM5* (wich I barely buy), because you are one of the few owner and they do not get much love from what I read....did they sound less good than ZS5 or what?
> 
> Oh, and I have *Kinera H3* too...true that it have something strange in soundsig and can have treble peak in vocal that will make brighter an otherwise enough smooth sound. I so want to love these, but perhaps my pair is seriously defective cause sometime it create distortion in one ear, anyway, will review them soon so need more listen. Did burn in change anything? I find them very source dependant too, did not sound good at all straight out of my Xduoo X3, its a different story with Ibasso DX90 and even more so with Fiio Q1 MarkII DAC. Try like 10 different pair of eartips to finally choose a unique ultra big and long silicone one that expend soundstage ALOT.



In the discovery thread dsnuts said the DM5 is better than the Dunu 2000j. If that helps at all.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> ...It's build quality is the best of any similarly priced iem I've used (and bests more expensive stuff too), or at the very least right up there with the best. Comfort is good. Could be improved somewhat (what can't though), particularly on the top inside area where it's still squared off, but they're far from uncomfortable.



Looks like you could easily smooth out those squared off edges with a Dremel and a fine sanding drum (without hurting anything).


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you try the closed one or any other ISK headphones??
> 
> Still have the HF2010 on head, they do very well with acoustic jazz, right now the cello in it have so much body and authority. Far from being boring this headphone!
> hum. I was able to find it in sale for 34$....it's good to feel like an audiophile thief when its perfectly legal!
> ...



Still have the HP2011 knocking about somewhere but not listened to them in a while. Always paired them with the Little Dot mk2.


----------



## Slater (Sep 22, 2017)

So my UiiSii CM5 arrived today (bought for $19.99 from Amazon, although it can be found on sale for less).

This is my first UiiSii, and if this is representative of the brand I guarantee it won't be my last.

Here's my impressions.

*Build:*

The CM5 uses a single 10mm dual-diaphragm graphene driver**. I think I'm really growing to like graphene drivers. Graphene has a certain unique sound quality to them vs other IEM drivers (titanium, PEEK, PET).
The wire is TPE, which makes the cable feel soft and slippery (even though the cable itself is a little stiff). If you're familiar with the Xiaomi Pro HD cable, it's similar.
The 3.5mm plug is an offset angle type, which I like (it's a cross between a straight and 90 degree plug). The plug has a fairly compact width, which barely fits my phone case (YMMV).
The cable has a single button control with mic (no volume), which worked on my Android as well as iPhone. The button itself is small, but since there's only 1 button you can find it by feel only. Mic is clear and effective.
There are adequate cable strain reliefs at the shells, Y split, and 3.5mm plug.

*Fitment:*

The shells are made of plastic. The outside of the shell is transparent, with tiny sparkles which I could do without. The outside of the shell has a 'carved' style, reminiscent of a seashell. I would have preferred a plain outer shell, but they are stylish. Multiple colors are available (black/blue/red - I got black).
The back of the shells are coated with a nanotech/rubberized coating found on some phone cases.
They have a very organic ear shape. UiiSii obviously did their homework on the shell shape. They feel natural and comfy in the ear, with no odd protrusions or sharp edges that can lead to hot spots.
The insertion with the stock tips is shallower than I prefer, and as a result the bass and soundstage suffers due to an unreliable seal. I wish the nozzles were a few mm longer. They may fit your ears differently, but in my ears the shell body bottoms out, and whatever insertion seal you get is it. I later tried some KZ Starline tips and Comply style foam tips and was able to get an improved fit/seal.
The 'memory wire' ear hooks is one of the best features of the CM5. I love them. It's very comfortable, stays out of your way when you take the CM5 on/off, yet snaps right back into position. There's no wire in the earhook section - it's a pre-formed clear rubber covering that I've seen before on a few other IEMs.

*Accessories:*

A total of 5 pairs of silicone tips are included (2 different types in multiple sizes each). One of the tip shapes is slightly different than I've seen before (a "long dome" shape, like you chopped off the bottom of a test tube)
Nice velcro cable wrap (not the tiny minimalist one KZ used to provide)
Hard EVA foam zippered carrying case

*Sound:*

Bass is controlled, and has good quality and extension. There's no bleed into the mids. The bass is heavily influenced by the tips you choose (stock or tip rolling) and the insertion/seal. With the stock tips (and shallower insertion), bass was reduced. I later tried some KZ Starline tips and Comply style foam tips and was able to get an improved fit/seal resulting in a significant increase in bass. As user @jant71 pointed out: _"I have been trying out a few different tips and the way they fit can give various amounts of bass or even a closer to neutral sound."_
Mids sound clear, but are recessed as expected with a v-shaped signature.
Treble is bright, but with no sharpness or sibilance (like the KZ ZST has for example).
They can sometimes sound unnatural or dry, but this was only noticed it a few times. It could be something going on with a specific frequency (that can be EQd), or it could just be the nature of the driver(s). I noticed the tips have an effect on this as well.
Instrument separation is good
Clarity is above average
Soundstage is excellent, with an open and airy quality
Isolation and external leakage is excellent
Dynamics are excellent
I did not experience any fatigue, even after hours of continuous wear

The CM5 has a 32ohm impedance. My iPhone had no problems driving it, and it sounded good whether it was on the phone, my DAP, or my DAP+amp.

The bottom line is that from the packaging and accessories to the build quality and sound, color me impressed! These are a literally a no-brainer for <$20.

Again, the CM5 are *highly* tip dependent (moreso than most IEMs), which you can seriously use that to your advantage for tuning possibilities if you are willing to do some tip rolling.




** _Some seller listings incorrectly list the CM5 as a hybrid (DD+BA). This is incorrect - CM5 is not a hybrid._


----------



## Slater

Guys, just a PSA.

It seems that counterfeit Xiaomi In-Ear Pro HDs are out now, and a HF member on the Pro HD thread has posted details including photos.

He recently bought them from GearBest (sadly), and there has been a 2nd member that has chimed in with another pair from GearBest.

This is sad news - 1) because only previously the Pistons were faked, but more importantly 2) that even GearBest is not immune to counterfeit goods. Whether they knowingly are involved or are even aware of it is unknown. In any event, be aware and be careful.

The most telltale sign is the lack of any BA drivers in the nozzle (in other words, just a crappy single dynamic driver instead of a triple driver hybrid). He posted photos of all of the differences.

Check the Pro HD thread for information and continuing developments: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xia...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-48#post-13742769


----------



## Frederick Wang (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi guys, need recommendation here.
What's the best budget dynamic iem that produce high resolution, large scale sound, with neutral/balanced tonality, one that plays orchestral music well?
I used to own Havi b3 pro1, is there better choice now?
Thanks!


----------



## maxxevv

For what I have tried to date, the EMI CI880 and the Urbanfun Hifi (hybrid 1BA+1DD version) comes closest on a budget.  The CI880 has a bit more sparkle in the details and treble without adding artificialness to the sound. The UF being quite close to sounding 'neutral' as many people would term it. 

Both have decent but not artficially expansive soundstage too.


----------



## Frederick Wang

maxxevv said:


> For what I have tried to date, the EMI CI880 and the Urbanfun Hifi (hybrid 1BA+1DD version) comes closest on a budget.  The CI880 has a bit more sparkle in the details and treble without adding artificialness to the sound. The UF being quite close to sounding 'neutral' as many people would term it.
> 
> Both have decent but not artficially expansive soundstage too.


Thanks for reply. I have several hybrids, now I want to try some dynamics. 
I have the impression that Tin Audio T2 will have better bass presence, but soundstage-wise I'm not sure...


----------



## Slater

Frederick Wang said:


> Thanks for reply. I have several hybrids, now I want to try some dynamics.
> I have the impression that Tin Audio T2 will have better bass presence, but soundstage-wise I'm not sure...



You want an excellent dynamic? UiiSii CM5 is the best one I’ve ever heard for the price.


----------



## Frederick Wang

Slater said:


> You want an excellent dynamic? UiiSii CM5 is the best one I’ve ever heard for the price.


Thanks for the recommendation, I just talked to Tin Audio on taobao, very nice people, I ended up buying a T2, lol, excited.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Frederick Wang said:


> Thanks for reply. I have several hybrids, now I want to try some dynamics.
> I have the impression that Tin Audio T2 will have better bass presence, but soundstage-wise I'm not sure...


the ty hiz g3 and/or moni one both have generally balanced signatures, great resolution and large stages


----------



## maxxevv

Unfortunately the G3 can't be found anymore. The follow-up didn't seem to have happened. 

The Urbanfun Berylliums are actually quite good but its not exactly close to neutral in my books. Has a heavier bass response compared to the UF Hifi. 
It seems tuned more biased towards mainstream music enjoyment as opposed to outright accuracy of the UF Hifi.


----------



## loomisjohnson

maxxevv said:


> Unfortunately the G3 can't be found anymore. The follow-up didn't seem to have happened.
> 
> The Urbanfun Berylliums are actually quite good but its not exactly close to neutral in my books. Has a heavier bass response compared to the UF Hifi.
> It seems tuned more biased towards mainstream music enjoyment as opposed to outright accuracy of the UF Hifi.


surprised the g3 is unavailable. the cheaper seaf akh009 have a family relationship and similar signature, albeit with a little more bass.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

maxxevv said:


> The Urbanfun Berylliums are actually quite good but its not exactly close to neutral in my books. Has a heavier bass response compared to the UF Hifi.
> It seems tuned more biased towards mainstream music enjoyment as opposed to outright accuracy of the UF Hifi.


Original Urbanfun HIFI have pronounced MID/UPPER- BASS, but weak SUB-BASS. If new Berylium have it in opposite way, they can be my cap of tea.
Can you write a little more about Berylliums sound?
And which one do you have?
- with Beryllium DD only
- or with Beryllium DD and BA


----------



## maxxevv

Reading your comments reminded me of some little details I couldn't pin down on the UF Hifi hybrids.  Just did a back A-B listen of the two phones via a splitter using my LG G6, playback on FLAC files ripped off original CDs.

First things first, mine are :

I) Urbanfun Hifi hybrids (1BA + 1DD), second revisions with the grey cables. Foam tips.
II) Urbanfun Beryllium ( Single DD) in the fun colour scheme. Standard Silicone tips from package.

I now understand why you said the UF Hifi have 'elevated bass' or pronounced mid/upper bass. When I compare between the two and then I did a third short take on the CI880, I came to conclusion that the UF Hifi had a very weak sub-bass. Almost to the point of 'missing'.  Which probably made the mid/upper bass sound elevated to you.  When I played Ministry of Sound tracks and some from Deep Dish, the sub-bass thump was all there on the Beryllium and the CI880, the latter being less pronounced but the UF Hifi just didn't have much of it. 

Bearing in mind that between the two earphones, I was comfortable on the UF Hifi at 30/75 volume.  But I had to turn the volume down to 20/75 on the Beryllium for the techno tracks. The CI880 being closer to the UF Hifi at around 27/75.

Then I played Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto by David Ostrakh under Eugene Ormandy. A piece I know very intimately well.  A-B between the two.  And later with the CI880.

There were a few instances where there with some cellos and a few double-bass parts in the 1st Movement. On the Beryllium, it was all there, at 25/75 volume.  The UF Hifi had to be cranked up to 33/75 to catch glimpses of those instances. And it wasn't very clear either.  I played back the same segments on the CI880, they were there too, albeit not as pronounced as the Berylliums.

The Berylliums lose out to the UF Hifi's in the overall separation of instruments.  BUT they overall sound more cohesive when I look at them in this detail now as the important details are not missing at all if you listen out for them. Just that they are not as cleanly presented on a platter like the UF Hifi and easily picked out for 'consumption'. 

I have to say, listening to classical tracks, the Berylliums actually sound better with energetic pieces. The tonal correctness seems to be there too just that the bass is overall more obvious but yet not quite bleeding or mushing up the mids either. It is however at the limits of what I like though.

But when it comes to pop tracks, there really isn't much of contest, the Berylliums sound better compared to the UF Hi-fi.  From pop vocals to techno and rock. As long as it was an energetic track, the Berylliums came out better. On quieter, more delicate stuff, I actually like the UF Hifi better.

Looking at it, I'm suddenly intrigued by the UF Beryllium Hybrids !!!


----------



## BubbleWrap86

I'd really appreciate a few recommendations for some good IEMs with detachable cables, between $35 and $100. I run Mr. Speakers Mad Dog Pros for heavy listening at home and ATH-M50X when I can't be plugged into the amp. I'm really pleased with those sound profiles. I need something for a more mobile setup when I'm at work or traveling. My musical tastes are pretty varied: a few staples are Plini, Sithu Aye, Intervals, Opeth, Keith Merrow, Tycho, Nujabes, and Mogwai.

Thanks!


----------



## CYoung234 (Sep 26, 2017)

maxxevv said:


> Reading your comments reminded me of some little details I couldn't pin down on the UF Hifi hybrids.  Just did a back A-B listen of the two phones via a splitter using my LG G6, playback on FLAC files ripped off original CDs.
> 
> First things first, mine are :
> 
> ...



Nice review. I do not have the UF Berylliums, so it is hard to comment on them. However, I was intrigued by your comment about hte UF HiFi's missing so much of what you call sub-bass energy. So, I did a quick A-B-C test, using my ZS5's as the third iem. I used a FLAC of the Bink Audio CD, which has test tones recorded at -1dB at 16, 20, 25, 31.5, 40, 50, 60, 63, 70, 80, 90, 100, and 125Hz, which should cover everything relevant. This was just a short test, and I did not try to match levels between the 3, but was listening for the relative strength and changes between frequencies. Of the three iems, the UF is a little peaky between about 70-125Hz. However, it still retained the most energy of the 3 at 40 and 31.5Hz. The CI880s were almost totally absent of energy at 16 and 20Hz, which is not at all a bad thing. For starters, you can count the beats in frequencies that low, and almost nothing even generates anything that low. But, the CI880's had significantly less energy from 31.5-70Hz. They do not exhibit the same peak as the UF does, which may explain something about how the UF may be perceived to be a little bass heavy. Now, that said, I like the CI880's very much.

I used the stock tips for each iem. The ZS5 performed very well in this comparison. It is not bass shy at all, but lacks a little of the peakiness of the UF. I will do some more testing later. But thanks for your comparison. It was interesting.


----------



## Frederick Wang (Sep 27, 2017)

UiiSii HM7 arrived, it is quite a capable IEM, unbelievable value (cost me only 5 bucks or so), and very neatly-made, would have made a wonderful cellphone companion if it were not so bass-heavy, give me headache (and the fragrance just fueled that effect...).


----------



## -sandro-

maxxevv said:


> Reading your comments reminded me of some little details I couldn't pin down on the UF Hifi hybrids.  Just did a back A-B listen of the two phones via a splitter using my LG G6, playback on FLAC files ripped off original CDs.
> 
> First things first, mine are :
> 
> ...




Seems like the Hybrids are not much better than the Berylliums despite having a BA+DD!


----------



## xxAMAROKxx (Oct 4, 2017)

Finnaly I've found tripple-flanged eartips with tick bores. Suitable for earphones with 4 - 5,5 mm (and maybe bigger) nozzles.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pc...32701632837.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.m0YQsr
- They are OK, comfortable, soft silikon
- Three sizes and colors
Sound changes with them, in general:
- MORE Bass. Small one has stronger bass, then Large single-flanged.
- A little more highs
- More detailed sound at all frekvencies
- Better noise isolation

Highly recommended )


----------



## Slater

Frederick Wang said:


> UiiSii HM7 arrived, it is quite a capable IEM, unbelievable value (cost me only 5 bucks or so), and very neatly-made, would have made a wonderful cellphone companion if it were not so bass-heavy, give me headache (and the fragrance just fueled that effect...).



It's too bad you didn't get the CM5 instead...


----------



## Frederick Wang

Slater said:


> It's too bad you didn't get the CM5 instead...


Ordered HM7 prior to my post here...


----------



## snip3r77

Inc poison

https://world.taobao.com/item/558259728019.htm

Name: I-INTO i8
Type: Dynamic trio (ø10mm + 2 × ø6mm)
Price: ~$15


----------



## snip3r77

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LEO...lgo_pvid=91d49a8e-1dda-4e07-94fd-d5af61fcd58e

Cheapest DM5 at $59.80


----------



## Frederick Wang

snip3r77 said:


> Inc poison
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/558259728019.htm
> 
> ...



https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Z7isij&id=558049928023&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail

Are they the same? only 1/3 of the price.


----------



## snip3r77

Frederick Wang said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Z7isij&id=558049928023&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail
> 
> Are they the same? only 1/3 of the price.



I think the price is similar for both links


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Inc poison
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/558259728019.htm
> 
> ...



Wow, that's really cool looking! Generous selection of tips too.


----------



## djmakemynight

snip3r77 said:


> Inc poison
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/558259728019.htm
> 
> ...



I ordered it along with Uiisii CM5 and T8s. Will update again when they arrive. Stay tuned.


----------



## djmakemynight

snip3r77 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LEO...lgo_pvid=91d49a8e-1dda-4e07-94fd-d5af61fcd58e
> 
> Cheapest DM5 at $59.80



Wow new colours. Very tempting...


----------



## Slater

About time. Welcome to the 21st century:


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> About time. Welcome to the 21st century:



Of course they have finally done this AFTER I have finished ordering new things forever...

....waiting for 6 buds (pairs)!  They will probably all arrive on the same day!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Of course they have finally done this AFTER I have finished ordering new things forever...
> 
> ....waiting for 6 buds (pairs)!  They will probably all arrive on the same day!



I think they're trying to get on top of it in time for the bonkers 11.11 sale...


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Wow, that's really cool looking! Generous selection of tips too.


jvc fxz clone =-O


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I think they're trying to get on top of it in time for the bonkers 11.11 sale...



I said I have finished ordering new things FOREVER!


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> I said I have finished ordering new things FOREVER!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I said I have finished ordering new things FOREVER!



Never say never. You know you want a pair of cat ear headphones lol




How could you say no to that face??


----------



## Frederick Wang

snip3r77 said:


> I think the price is similar for both links


Yep, my mistake. have to log in to see the discounted price.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Never say never. You know you want a pair of cat ear headphones lol
> 
> 
> 
> How could you say no to that face??



I will choose  purple bunny ears or grey mouse ears...or black and white panda ones! Lol


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 27, 2017)

Slater said:


> Again, the CM5 are *highly* tip dependent (moreso than most IEMs), which you can seriously use that to your advantage for tuning possibilities if you are willing to do some tip rolling.



I have put the KZ Starline tips on my Uiisii CM5s tonight and am finding them quite comfortable...and they are sounding good.  When I first got the CM5 I did not get a seal with the stock tipsl so I put on these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/RHA-Densit...&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Rha+earbud+tips+medium

I had a seal with those but my ears were a little uncomfortable.  The Starline are perfect for me.  I wish I could buy a few medium only like the RHA ones. They seem to only be available in sets of s/m/l


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have put the KZ Starline tips on my Uiisii CM5s tonight and am finding them quite comfortable...and they are sounding good.  When I first got the CM5 I did not get a seal with the stock tipsl so I put on these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/RHA-Densit...&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Rha+earbud+tips+medium
> 
> I had a seal with those but my ears were a little uncomfortable.  The Starline are perfect for me.  I wish I could buy a few medium only like the RHA ones. They seem to only be available in sets of s/m/l



Good call. I settled with Starlines on my CM5 as well, and it solved all of the fit issues I initially had, and the sound is superb.


----------



## djmakemynight

mbwilson111 said:


> I have put the KZ Starline tips on my Uiisii CM5s tonight and am finding them quite comfortable...and they are sounding good.  When I first got the CM5 I did not get a seal with the stock tipsl so I put on these:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/RHA-Densit...&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Rha+earbud+tips+medium
> 
> I had a seal with those but my ears were a little uncomfortable.  The Starline are perfect for me.  I wish I could buy a few medium only like the RHA ones. They seem to only be available in sets of s/m/l





Slater said:


> Good call. I settled with Starlines on my CM5 as well, and it solved all of the fit issues I initially had, and the sound is superb.



Nice advice. Will try out with the Starlines when my CM5 arrives. Mine are translucent grey that came with KZ ZST and ED12 though. Are those the same ones you guys are using?


----------



## Slater

djmakemynight said:


> Nice advice. Will try out with the Starlines when my CM5 arrives. Mine are translucent grey that came with KZ ZST and ED12 though. Are those the same ones you guys are using?



Yup.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 28, 2017)

djmakemynight said:


> Nice advice. Will try out with the Starlines when my CM5 arrives. Mine are translucent grey that came with KZ ZST and ED12 though. Are those the same ones you guys are using?



Mine are black bought from Aliexpress   Ali describes them as gray but I say they are black.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-P...lgo_pvid=7aee0276-14c3-4dc1-9a6a-d9ebfa2dee62

They come in a pack of three sizes though so you only get one useful one unless you know someone to trade sizes with.

edited to add... I just scrolled down on that page and looked at all the pictures. I did not know about all the magical acoustic properties.  I was only looking for comfort and seal.

A little cheaper from this seller:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...lgo_pvid=7aee0276-14c3-4dc1-9a6a-d9ebfa2dee62

I have received items from both of these sellers


----------



## 93EXCivic

Are there any half way decent Bluetooth IEMs that would be good for running on Aliexpress that people have tried? My wife really wants some Bluetooth IEMs instead of wired ones she has now. Preferable less the $50 but less then $100 maybe ok to.


----------



## snip3r77

93EXCivic said:


> Are there any half way decent Bluetooth IEMs that would be good for running on Aliexpress that people have tried? My wife really wants some Bluetooth IEMs instead of wired ones she has now. Preferable less the $50 but less then $100 maybe ok to.




I’m using the Xiaomi, the battery is damn good


----------



## chinmie

93EXCivic said:


> Are there any half way decent Bluetooth IEMs that would be good for running on Aliexpress that people have tried? My wife really wants some Bluetooth IEMs instead of wired ones she has now. Preferable less the $50 but less then $100 maybe ok to.



I'm using the QCY QY19 for running and the gym, and Q29 for around the house and travelling, they both sounded quite good


----------



## 93EXCivic

chinmie said:


> I'm using the QCY QY19 for running and the gym, and Q29 for around the house and travelling, they both sounded quite good



Thanks for the suggestion. 



snip3r77 said:


> I’m using the Xiaomi, the battery is damn good



This guy. https://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_560728.html


----------



## snip3r77

93EXCivic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy. https://www.gearbest.com/sports-fitness-headphones/pp_560728.html


Yeah this


----------



## Fahim Foysal

hey, I am very new in the whole audiophile community. Just got a kz zs5. The fit isn't that great with my ears.The bass lacks audible rumble and punch which I crave. The mids and highs feel quite nice and detailed to my ears but as many people say, it might be slightly coloured in the highs as I do get the hint that certain frequencies stand out more. I don't have a reference iem that I can compare it to as the only pair of in ears that I own are the xiaomi pro HD.

Anyone else planning to order the veedix nc50? The only person who I know who owns it is @crabdog
Would love to hear a comparison between the kz zs5 and veedix.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Slater said:


> About time. Welcome to the 21st century:


I am not very familiar with the aliexpress payment system but how does ali express gain back the money taken by dishonest sellers. For example paypal freezes the money for new sellers until the product is received. Since Ali didn't have paypal how did they deal with this kinda problems?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

mbwilson111 said:


> Of course they have finally done this AFTER I have finished ordering new things forever...
> 
> ....waiting for 6 buds (pairs)!  They will probably all arrive on the same day!


What buds did you order?


----------



## crabdog

Fahim Foysal said:


> hey, I am very new in the whole audiophile community. Just got a kz zs5. The fit isn't that great with my ears.The bass lacks audible rumble and punch which I crave. The mids and highs feel quite nice and detailed to my ears but as many people say, it might be slightly coloured in the highs as I do get the hint that certain frequencies stand out more. I don't have a reference iem that I can compare it to as the only pair of in ears that I own are the xiaomi pro HD.
> 
> Anyone else planning to order the veedix nc50? The only person who I know who owns it is @crabdog
> Would love to hear a comparison between the kz zs5 and veedix.


Sadly it seems nobody trusts my judgment enough to take the plunge on the NC50 despite my praise of it. I don't have the zs5 and have not desire to get one. I do have the kz zst which I think is good for the price but it falls far short of the NC50 imo.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

crabdog said:


> Sadly it seems nobody trusts my judgment enough to take the plunge on the NC50 despite my praise of it. I don't have the zs5 and have not desire to get one. I do have the kz zst which I think is good for the price but it falls far short of the NC50 imo.


Lol I have sure they do. It is actually quite difficult to buy a nc50. They were out of stock in Ali. Btw I remember you complaining about the cable. I think veedix upgraded the cable in taobao store but I asked the ali seller and he says he wants 15 usd for it. Can you compare the veedix nc50 sound signature to some popular iems under the $150 range?


----------



## mbwilson111

Fahim Foysal said:


> What buds did you order?



Not sure if buds are meant to be discussed in this thread but I will copy and paste this from my profile page.  You know you can find out quite a lot from visiting peoples profiles. I am expecting those first five any minute.  Only ordered that last one a few days ago.  I am only just starting to get used to buds.  It has been difficult enough to get used to IEMs after coming from many years of listening with a component stereo system with full size speakers. It even included a turntable if you know what that is...   For many years I only had one pair of headphones that I used late at night occasionally..
Incoming:
Moondrop Nameless
Auglamour RX1
Qian 69
Boarseman MX98
TY Hi-Z AWK-314P
PMV B01 Aoede


----------



## B9Scrambler

My review of the MacaW GT600s. One of my favorite hybrids so far.

https://head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/reviews

  ​


----------



## groucho69

Fahim Foysal said:


> hey, I am very new in the whole audiophile community. Just got a kz zs5. The fit isn't that great with my ears.The bass lacks audible rumble and punch which I crave. The mids and highs feel quite nice and detailed to my ears but as many people say, it might be slightly coloured in the highs as I do get the hint that certain frequencies stand out more. I don't have a reference iem that I can compare it to as the only pair of in ears that I own are the xiaomi pro HD.
> 
> Anyone else planning to order the veedix nc50? The only person who I know who owns it is @crabdog
> Would love to hear a comparison between the kz zs5 and veedix.



It sounds like you need to try different tips on the ZS5


----------



## groucho69

B9Scrambler said:


> My review of the MacaW GT600s. One of my favorite hybrids so far.
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/reviews
> 
> ​



That is how it got on my list.


----------



## Vidal

crabdog said:


> Sadly it seems nobody trusts my judgment enough to take the plunge on the NC50 despite my praise of it. I don't have the zs5 and have not desire to get one. I do have the kz zst which I think is good for the price but it falls far short of the NC50 imo.



I trust your judgement just haven't had the 'readies' to spend that much on a single IEM. (YET!)


----------



## lynlvhk

snip3r77 said:


> I’m using the Xiaomi, the battery is damn good



My pair xiaomi bluetooth sport headphones stopped working today after only owning it for slightly more than a month. It suddenly turned itself off while I was running in gym. I thought the battery needed a charge so I charged it fully right after the workout. But it wouldn't turn on since then. It seems a common problem with this product, check out http://en.miui.com/thread-467050-1-1.html.


----------



## snip3r77

lynlvhk said:


> My pair xiaomi bluetooth sport headphones stopped working today after only owning it for slightly more than a month. It suddenly turned itself off while I was running in gym. I thought the battery needed a charge so I charged it fully right after the workout. But it wouldn't turn on since then. It seems a common problem with this product, check out http://en.miui.com/thread-467050-1-1.html.


So far so good touch wood


----------



## dontcallmejan

The Hibiki is lovely. Prefer them over my.ch9t. less bass, tighter, more forward mids vs the ushaped ch9t for less soundstage width.


----------



## vector84

crabdog said:


> Sadly it seems nobody trusts my judgment enough to take the plunge on the NC50 despite my praise of it. I don't have the zs5 and have not desire to get one. I do have the kz zst which I think is good for the price but it falls far short of the NC50 imo.


I've had my eye on them for a while but they're just a bit outside of my comfort zone for an impulse purchase... well I went ahead and did it anyway.

Now the wait begins.


... not that my opinion should really count for much, being a newcomer around here with a pretty limited selection of gear... but I'll gladly share it anyhow


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> I've had my eye on them for a while but they're just a bit outside of my comfort zone for an impulse purchase... well I went ahead and did it anyway.
> 
> Now the wait begins.
> 
> ...


Champion! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do and would be awesome if you get the new cable. Please share your thoughts once you've received it.


----------



## vector84

crabdog said:


> Champion! I hope you enjoy it as much as I do and would be awesome if you get the new cable. Please share your thoughts once you've received it.


I didn't even ask about the upgrade cable honestly. I wouldn't complain if I got one, but it looks a bit heavy for my tastes.


----------



## Frederick Wang (Sep 29, 2017)

Tin Audio T2 arrived. Even without burning-in they are wonderful, great soundstage, clear treble, lifelike vocals, powerful yet well-controlled bass.
Falling in love instantly.


----------



## natwild1

Frederick Wang said:


> Tin Audio T2 arrived. Even without burning-in they are wonderful, great soundstage, clear treble, lifelike vocals, powerful yet well-controlled bass.
> Falling in love instantly.


Nice - thoughts on their isolation (eg good for commuting) and ease to power (eg just a mobile)?


----------



## Frederick Wang

natwild1 said:


> Nice - thoughts on their isolation (eg good for commuting) and ease to power (eg just a mobile)?


They can be driven by a cellphone with no problem, isolation is average, not as good as, say, KZ ZS6 or TFZ KING.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 29, 2017)

djmakemynight said:


> Nice advice. Will try out with the Starlines when my CM5 arrives. Mine are translucent grey that came with KZ ZST and ED12 though. Are those the same ones you guys are using?





Slater said:


> Yup.



As I said, my Starlines are black from aliexpress and I like them. I would like to see a photo with the grey.  Where would I find some? Do you think there would be any difference sound-wise?


----------



## vector84

mbwilson111 said:


> As I said, my Starlines are black from aliexpress and I like them. I would like to see a photo with the grey.  Where would I find some? Do you think there would be any difference sound-wise?


Apparently the grey ones are firmer and do indeed sound different.

Not sure where you can still get them, the last source posted for them has pics of black ones in their reviews now by the looks of it


----------



## Selenium

Just bought the DM5. Next up, the F9. But I can't find it from a US seller.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Frederick Wang said:


> Tin Audio T2 arrived. Even without burning-in they are wonderful, great soundstage, clear treble, lifelike vocals, powerful yet well-controlled bass.
> Falling in love instantly.


the t2 looks very interesting--would be interested in more impressions. b9scrambler, did you review these?


----------



## mbwilson111

vector84 said:


> Apparently the grey ones are firmer and do indeed sound different.
> 
> Not sure where you can still get them, the last source posted for them has pics of black ones in their reviews now by the looks of it



If the grey ones are firmer I might be better off sticking with the black as my ears were very comfortable with them.  That was my main goal.


----------



## mbwilson111

Selenium said:


> Just bought the DM5. Next up, the F9. But I can't find it from a US seller.



This F9?   Also a listing for red.

https://www.amazon.com/SE-Triple-Dr...=1506694374&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+f9+earphones


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Just bought the DM5. Next up, the F9. But I can't find it from a US seller.


Lol you crumbled


----------



## Selenium

mbwilson111 said:


> This F9?   Also a listing for red.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SE-Triple-Dr...=1506694374&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+f9+earphones



That's the version with the fixed cable. I want the one with the removable cable. It was on Amazon like two days ago but I was too late. :'-(


----------



## B9Scrambler

loomisjohnson said:


> the t2 looks very interesting--would be interested in more impressions. b9scrambler, did you review these?



Not yet but I'm getting there. In the middle of moving. OVC H15 should be next then possibly the T2.


----------



## mbwilson111

Selenium said:


> That's the version with the fixed cable. I want the one with the removable cable. It was on Amazon like two days ago but I was too late. :'-(



I bet it will return...


----------



## Selenium

mbwilson111 said:


> I bet it will return...



I'm sure it will. But I'm a giant drama queen and I feel like my entire world is crumbling down around me.


----------



## mbwilson111

Selenium said:


> I'm sure it will. But I'm a giant drama queen and I feel like my entire world is crumbling down around me.



Poor you... LOL


----------



## djmakemynight

vector84 said:


> Apparently the grey ones are firmer and do indeed sound different.
> 
> Not sure where you can still get them, the last source posted for them has pics of black ones in their reviews now by the looks of it



I got the greys from ZST and ED12 previously. They are pretty stiff at first but nothing a hammer can't soften. 

I ordered ZS5 and ZS6 through Taobao so I believe I will be getting black Starlines from those. I will post some pictures when I have the grey and black side by side.


----------



## mbwilson111

djmakemynight said:


> nothing a hammer can't soften



LOL....so now I know what to do with any that feel too stiff.


----------



## Selenium

mbwilson111 said:


> Poor you... LOL



Honestly I'm not sure why anyone would bother getting the Fiio F9se when for $10 more you get a detachable design with two cables... Must be why they still have them in stock.


----------



## HungryPanda

True I would only want the detachable cable version myself


----------



## normanl

Frederick Wang said:


> They can be driven by a cellphone with no problem, isolation is average, not as good as, say, KZ ZS6 or TFZ KING.



Can you please give a brief comparison among these 3 IEMs with respect to sound quality? Which one do you like the best?


----------



## mochill

Holly molly, just received the echobox audio traveler and I think it is the best iem in the price range=-O=-O=-O


----------



## DBaldock9

mochill said:


> Holly molly, just received the echobox audio traveler and I think it is the best iem in the price range=-O=-O=-O



This one? - https://echoboxaudio.com/products/the-traveler-titanium-earphone


----------



## mochill

That is correct


----------



## DBaldock9

mochill said:


> That is correct



Which _more expensive_ IEMs have you heard, that the Traveler compares favorably with?


----------



## natwild1

mochill said:


> Holly molly, just received the echobox audio traveler and I think it is the best iem in the price range=-O=-O=-O


Yes - love some comparison to some others. Even some of the other newer options around (eg hibiki, dm5, T2, MacaW GT600, etc)
What strengths were most notable and how did you find soundstage, isolation, driveability (was close to getting the T2 but these look more suited to commuting - I guess called the traveler for reason)?


----------



## Frederick Wang

normanl said:


> Can you please give a brief comparison among these 3 IEMs with respect to sound quality? Which one do you like the best?


Among these three, Tin T2 is my favorite. ZS6 is simply beautiful, I really tried to love it, and it has not much shortcomings, except for the boomy bass, that alone kills it for me. TFZ king has a larger soundstage, but vocals sometimes can sound weird. T2 has the best instrument separation, stronger bass even than King, but more reined-in than ZS6, and very consistent across the spectrum, treble might be "piercing" to some, but it is ok with me. 
Both T2 and ZS6 are a steal for the price.


----------



## snip3r77

Frederick Wang said:


> Among these three, Tin T2 is my favorite. ZS6 is simply beautiful, I really tried to love it, and it has not much shortcomings, except for the boomy bass, that alone kills it for me. TFZ king has a larger soundstage, but vocals sometimes can sound weird. T2 has the best instrument separation, stronger bass even than King, but more reined-in than ZS6, and very consistent across the spectrum, treble might be "piercing" to some, but it is ok with me.
> Both T2 and ZS6 are a steal for the price.


Seems like your primary is T2 Rutherford than zs6


----------



## crabdog

Frederick Wang said:


> Among these three, Tin T2 is my favorite. ZS6 is simply beautiful, I really tried to love it, and it has not much shortcomings, except for the boomy bass, that alone kills it for me. TFZ king has a larger soundstage, but vocals sometimes can sound weird. T2 has the best instrument separation, stronger bass even than King, but more reined-in than ZS6, and very consistent across the spectrum, treble might be "piercing" to some, but it is ok with me.
> Both T2 and ZS6 are a steal for the price.


I'm not hearing the T2 the same way. To my ears the TFZ King has a stronger mid-bass punch though it's very controlled on both. Only opened the T2 box a week ago and already there's signs of oxidization on the cable above the Y-split. That doesn't affect the sound thankfully but is disappointing nonetheless. I do agree the T2 has great separation and the boosted upper mids are great for female vocals. Overall it's v good technically and is not your typically tuned budget iem.


----------



## mochill

Will


natwild1 said:


> Yes - love some comparison to some others. Even some of the other newer options around (eg hibiki, dm5, T2, MacaW GT600, etc)
> What strengths were most notable and how did you find soundstage, isolation, driveability (was close to getting the T2 but these look more suited to commuting - I guess called the traveler for reason)?


 Will do comparison soon, isolation#1, very tiny, very detailed and balanced , made for traveling, soundstage wide and deep


----------



## lynlvhk

crabdog said:


> I'm not hearing the T2 the same way. To my ears the TFZ King has a stronger mid-bass punch though it's very controlled on both. Only opened the T2 box a week ago and already there's signs of oxidization on the cable above the Y-split. That doesn't affect the sound thankfully but is disappointing nonetheless. I do agree the T2 has great separation and the boosted upper mids are great for female vocals. Overall it's v good technically and is not your typically tuned budget iem.



Is this the T2 you guys were talking about https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...go_pvid=bd4df661-9bf8-46f6-8d9a-5b53392a8631?


----------



## snip3r77

lynlvhk said:


> Is this the T2 you guys were talking about https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...go_pvid=bd4df661-9bf8-46f6-8d9a-5b53392a8631?


Looo at the dm5 also


----------



## crabdog

lynlvhk said:


> Is this the T2 you guys were talking about https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...go_pvid=bd4df661-9bf8-46f6-8d9a-5b53392a8631?


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

@crabdog would you say that the veedix has more bass than both the tfz king and t2?
One more thing. Veedix has literally disappeared from ali. Can you please contact the maufacturer?


----------



## lynlvhk

crabdog said:


> Yes, that's the one.



Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Fahim Foysal

djmakemynight said:


> I got the greys from ZST and ED12 previously. They are pretty stiff at first but nothing a hammer can't soften.
> 
> I ordered ZS5 and ZS6 through Taobao so I believe I will be getting black Starlines from those. I will post some pictures when I have the grey and black side by side.


i need some review on taobao. Is it safe? How long have you been buying from it?


----------



## crabdog

lynlvhk said:


> Is this the T2 you guys were talking about https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...go_pvid=bd4df661-9bf8-46f6-8d9a-5b53392a8631?


Yes, t


Fahim Foysal said:


> @crabdog would you say that the veedix has more bass than both the tfz king and t2?
> One more thing. Veedix has literally disappeared from ali. Can you please contact the maufacturer?


I tried but didn't get a response. I've also messaged the Ali store that had them but probably won't get a reply until after the chinese holidays


----------



## Fahim Foysal

crabdog said:


> Yes, t
> 
> I tried but didn't get a response. I've also messaged the Ali store that had them but probably won't get a reply until after the chinese holidays


Thats a shame. They could have been a well known iem brand. Thats not gonna happen when people can't even get hands on their products.


----------



## crabdog

Fahim Foysal said:


> Thats a shame. They could have been a well known iem brand. Thats not gonna happen when people can't even get hands on their products.


They are still available on Taobao but for most people outside of China that's a big deterrent.


----------



## lynlvhk

crabdog said:


> Yes, that's the one.



How does t2 compare with ZS5?


----------



## djmakemynight (Oct 1, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> i need some review on taobao. Is it safe? How long have you been buying from it?



Hmm... My first purchase on Taobao is actually the TTPod T2. That was January 2016.

Nope, nothing is safe or 100%. My personal take is only buy online what you can accept to lose. It doesn't really matter if it is Taobao, Gearbest or Aliexpress.

I haven't seen any platform that is issue or complaint free yet. Every online purchase is like a gamble. Like going on a date hoping she/he looks as good as her/his facebook picture.

Edit: Sometimes you don't even know if she/he would even appear.


----------



## crabdog

lynlvhk said:


> How does t2 compare with ZS5?


Never heard it and don't plan on getting one.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

djmakemynight said:


> Hmm... My first purchase on Taobao is actually the TTPod T2. That was January 2016.
> 
> Nope, nothing is safe or 100%. My personal take is only buy online what you can accept to lose. It doesn't really matter if it is Taobao, Gearbest or Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Don't think I will dare to order from taobao since i can't even communicate with the seller properly.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

How many of you headfiers got delivery of kz zs6? Desperately need some impressions


----------



## Vidal

Fahim Foysal said:


> How many of you headfiers got delivery of kz zs6? Desperately need some impressions



I expect to have a review up on my site before the end of the week. My pair have been in the UK since last Thursday.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Vidal said:


> I expect to have a review up on my site before the end of the week. My pair have been in the UK since last Thursday.


Have you received them or are they still on the way? Some impressions  right now would be very helpful as the gearbest stock is almost running out. Will definitely order them if they are better than the zs5.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Hello, I am looking for headphones for every day use. Pricey under $ 50, microphone and control would be fine.
Sources: Onkyo Granbeat, iPhone 6

I have so far found the following alternatives:

KZ ZS6
Tin Audio T2 (but need extra cable for microphone)
Urbanfun Hifi
BGVP SGZ-DN1
BGVP DM5

Recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Holypal

VonBoedfeld said:


> Hello, I am looking for headphones for every day use. Pricey under $ 50, microphone and control would be fine.
> Sources: Onkyo Granbeat, iPhone 6
> 
> I have so far found the following alternatives:
> ...



Two more options: Shozy Hibiki and TFZ Series 2. Both are very new.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Holypal said:


> Two more options: Shozy Hibiki and TFZ Series 2. Both are very new.


Any experience with these?


----------



## Khalid762

Between the T2 and Zs6, which one would you recommend for mainly listening to hip-hop. Source is S8 and laptop (no external amp). Comfort is a huge concern as they will be used for atleast 4 hours everyday. Also open to other suggestions in the $50 range.


----------



## CYoung234

Has anyone compared the Tin Audio T2 to the Svara Red? Both are in the same price range, and both seem to get a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## Cantrell (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey folks, being a guitarist (valve, analog, vintage gear only) and home stereo guy  my knowledge is virtually none with "headphones".  Only IEM I had were 6+ year old Monster/Beats earbuds that came with old phone, which were ok sound wise and lasted a very long time. I know the info is posted here to help, but I have extremely poor and inconsistent eye sight. I'm hoping there's a couple people with in hand knowledge/experience with the info and types of IEM I'm looking for. Sorry if this wrong place to post but I can't really see to read the rules or postings groups/guidelines, so some tolerance is hoped for.

It's for android based sytem, definitely want play/pause and volume control remote. If it happens to also have skip/rewind and a decent mic that's a big bonus. Also prefer wired vs BT.

I'm looking for IEM/earbuds around/under  $50 maybe up to a bit over  $60 pair new or used. Don't care about having to get a specific brand either as long as they will last a while and have exact or similar sound I'm aiming for.

Naturalness, juicy, lush, musical, sweet, bit of warmth to overall sound. Crisp,  Sparkle and Chime but not overpowering in treble with a bit of a sweet musical flavor to extended highs.

Headstage/Soundstage ideally is very holographic/3-D, airy,  wide/hight/deep,  spacious for what IEM offer.

Very Good imaging, solid resolution, solid Focus moderately good Presence, with hopefully very slight wet Decay,

For Details, good Articulation, Definition and Detail/Low Level Detail/black background for whats in my price range without wiping out the "juicy" character.

For EQ, Balance and Punch... a fairly good, natural balance with more quality of the sound focused in low mids to highs. Good balance of brilliance while Prefer no to very low Sibilance.

Low end/audible and subsonic bass and "control" and looking for overall Grip, Sturdy, and Tight lows. While Punchy and Weighty isn't a huge concern level wise... but enough of it so the music isn't lacking so much it messes with overall and quality of audio and songs.

Timing is only fairly important in regards to "live natural feeling/sound". So moderately ok for price range for Dynamics, PRaT, Speed/Fast, and Transients.

For importance of sound I'd say 33% and 33% most important is the juicy naturalness aspect and headstage priority wise. 24% imaging and detail. Then 10% for EQ and timing except low sibilance is fairly important on its own.

Good quality and lasting build of IEM important as well.

I know I won't get everything I'd like out of any 1 pair of IEM, or maybe even half. But closest to that specifical sound or close to that ballpark as you can think of would be great. Make, model, brief description of overall juice n soundstage if you could and price range if you have a general idea.

Thank you so much for you help.


----------



## Vidal

@Cantrell you lost me with about 60% of that if I'm honest, and that's a far too detailed a shopping list for me to have any hope of picking out an earphone for you to try. 

My review site is in my signature but most of the +160 IEMs I've reviewed would probably be too low priced for your search.

I hope others can help, good luck with pinning one down.


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> @Cantrell you lost me with about 60% of that if I'm honest, and that's a far too detailed a shopping list for me to have any hope of picking out an earphone for you to try.
> 
> My review site is in my signature but most of the +160 IEMs I've reviewed would probably be too low priced for your search.
> 
> I hope others can help, good luck with pinning one down.



As always  an excellent resource @Vidal


----------



## Cantrell

Vidal said:


> @Cantrell you lost me with about 60% of that if I'm honest, and that's a far too detailed a shopping list for me to have any hope of picking out an earphone for you to try.
> 
> My review site is in my signature but most of the +160 IEMs I've reviewed would probably be too low priced for your search.
> 
> I hope others can help, good luck with pinning one down.





Thanks Vidal, I don't care if they're  $5 or $50-$60. If I can get decent, lasting quality IEM with a ballpark overall sound and solid sound quality, a low price and the brand doesn't factor in negatively on choice.

Basic breakdown I guess importance wise is big 3D soundstage, Airy/open. "juicy" as defined on this site, naturalness, musical/sweet sound signature/character wise. As well as good Imaging are most important sound factors. Decent detail woulda be a nice secondary sound trait.

Sorry I was trying to use the words as defined on the site to try to convey what I'm lookin for. 

So I hole that is less rigid/complicated description of sound.

Besides that is reliable well built IEM, hard wired, preferably works with android system for play/pause, volume remote mainly and bonus is FF/RW and a ok mic.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Cantrell said:


> Thanks Vidal, I don't care if they're  $5 or $50-$60. If I can get decent, lasting quality IEM with a ballpark overall sound and solid sound quality, a low price and the brand doesn't factor in negatively on choice.
> 
> Basic breakdown I guess importance wise is big 3D soundstage, Airy/open. "juicy" as defined on this site, naturalness, musical/sweet sound signature/character wise. As well as good Imaging are most important sound factors. Decent detail woulda be a nice secondary sound trait.
> 
> ...


the ty hi-z g3 (vidal's bitch) and the moni one might work well for you.  the seaf 009, which costs around $10 is also damn good


----------



## Vidal

Cantrell said:


> Thanks Vidal, I don't care if they're  $5 or $50-$60. If I can get decent, lasting quality IEM with a ballpark overall sound and solid sound quality, a low price and the brand doesn't factor in negatively on choice.
> 
> Basic breakdown I guess importance wise is big 3D soundstage, Airy/open. "juicy" as defined on this site, naturalness, musical/sweet sound signature/character wise. As well as good Imaging are most important sound factors. Decent detail woulda be a nice secondary sound trait.
> 
> ...



Ah, that's where that came from . I think some of the 'definitions' on this site are a bit of joke really.

Magosi BK50 has the buttons you require and it's well liked for it's tuning, even if I found something about it that wasn't quite for me. 

The Seahf is a bargain and might be a good initial purchase as a benchmark, you can then decide what more you're looking for, no buttons though. 

I should be getting my KZ ZS6 today so should have a review up by the end of the week, these could be a winner.


----------



## ILoveMusic2 (Oct 3, 2017)

Has anyone heard about the Auglamour RT-1? I met someone who's selling them, it seems like its Auglamour's R8 version2.0 which looks more refined and pretty. It cost 60 dollars though, not sure if i should take the plunge.

I'm dealing probably on thursday/ friday, will give the iem a quick listen, and pen my thoughts later.

Not an audiophile though, and am just dabbling in the audio scene (only had Vsonic VSD5S and PMV MK II iems) hence I don't have all the fancy equipment to maximise the potential of the iem. As a student on budget, I'll just utilize this iem and listen to spotify via extreme quality


----------



## Vidal

Most frustrating my KZ ZS6 seem to be bouncing around between Durham and Tyneside mail offices.


----------



## Viber

Look what i just got in the mail!
Reviews coming soon!


----------



## Viber

My first impression of the ZS6:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1515#post-13762123


----------



## Qualcheduno

My GF asked me to buy her a pair of iems, so I'm here asking for advice. She listens to rock, metal, pop, instrumental and folk, and she will be driving them with her smartphone. So:
-budget 20$ max
-easy to drive
-forgiving on bad recordings
-sturdy
-straight down cable

Thank you!


----------



## Slater

Qualcheduno said:


> My GF asked me to buy her a pair of iems, so I'm here asking for advice. She listens to rock, metal, pop, instrumental and folk, and she will be driving them with her smartphone. So:
> -budget 20$ max
> -easy to drive
> -forgiving on bad recordings
> ...



You didn’t specifically mention a sound signature, so I’m going to assume an “average consumer tune”, which appeals to most of the population. That would be a v or u shaped sound.

With that in mind:

Einsear T2, Urbanfun HiFi hybrid (grey not black cable), KZ EDR1, or KZ EDR2.

The KZs I listed in particular are sturdy and can take some serious abuse.


----------



## Slater

Viber said:


> Look what i just got in the mail!
> Reviews coming soon!



Those aweis look just like the A920BLS (A920BL Pro).

I wonder what’s different between those and the AK8?


----------



## Qualcheduno

Slater said:


> You didn’t specifically mention a sound signature, so I’m going to assume an “average consumer tune”, which appeals to most of the population. That would be a v or u shaped sound.
> 
> With that in mind:
> 
> ...


My bad, I totally forgot: yes, v shaped or u shaped would be ideal, and she prefers musicality over detail. Anyway thank you very much, I'm gonna check your suggestions!


----------



## Slater (Oct 4, 2017)

Qualcheduno said:


> My bad, I totally forgot: yes, v shaped or u shaped would be ideal, and she prefers musicality over detail. Anyway thank you very much, I'm gonna check your suggestions!



Great.

Also, as much as control buttons (volume, microphone, play/pause) offer convenience, they do often affect the reliability/sturdiness (which you cited as important). When an IEM has cable failures and/or channel imbalances, it’s commonly the control button area that’s the problem (wiring, solder joint, circuitry, etc).

So getting an IEM without any controls will eliminate that failure-prone area (as well as usually being a few dollars cheaper). It’s a trade off though (convenience with reliability), and a lot of people aren’t willing to accept that trade off. I just thought I’d mention it though.

Both KZs I listed are available with and without the mic/control option.


----------



## Qualcheduno

Slater said:


> Great.
> 
> Also, as much as control buttons (volume, microphone, play/pause) offer convenience, they do often affect the reliability/sturdiness (which you cited as important). When an IEM has cable failures and/or channel imbalances, it’s commonly the control button area that’s the problem (wiring, solder joint, circuitry, etc).
> 
> ...



Since her old iems were without mic, I don't think she needs it. So, plain cable without mic or controls. Thanks!


----------



## Viber

Slater said:


> Those aweis look just like the A920BLS (A920BL Pro).
> 
> I wonder what’s different between those and the AK8?



Hmmm, i don't think they look similar:





I think the more interesting question is: what the hell is the difference between the AK8 and the AK3,AK5 and AK7 which share the same specs, but not the same housing :-D


----------



## Slater (Oct 4, 2017)

Viber said:


> Hmmm, i don't think they look similar:
> 
> 
> I think the more interesting question is: what the hell is the difference between the AK8 and the AK3,AK5 and AK7 which share the same specs, but not the same housing :-D



Yeah, after I left that message I was able to do some digging. You’re right they are different. Obviously the shell shape is different and the Pro has the silicone wing accessory. The AK8 uses a 6mm micro driver, whereas the  a920bls/Pro uses an 11mm driver.

The Bluetooth chipset, battery life, and magnetic power feature is the same though.

As far as your question about the other AK models, I have no clue. Awe I sure does seem to crank out the models thought. I thought KZ churned them out; Awei puts KZ to shame with the sheer number of models (many seemingly the same or at least extremely similar).


----------



## Viber

Slater said:


> Yeah, after I left that message I was able to do some digging. You’re right they are different. Obviously the shell shape is different and the Pro has the silicone wing accessory. The AK8 uses a 6mm micro driver, whereas the  a920bls/Pro uses an 11mm driver.
> 
> The Bluetooth chipset, battery life, and magnetic power feature is the same though.
> 
> As far as your question about the other AK models, I have no clue. Awe I sure does seem to crank out the models thought. I thought KZ churned them out; Awei puts KZ to shame with the sheer number of models (many seemingly the same or at least extremely similar).



fyi: The AK8 also comes with the silicone wings.

It's true that Awei has a million models as well, but they are the more conservative brand. 
They are actually a known brand in Asian streets\shops and their job is to produce nicely packaged, single driver, V-shaped sets that most people would like together with good build quality.


----------



## chi-fi mel

Slater said:


> You didn’t specifically mention a sound signature, so I’m going to assume an “average consumer tune”, which appeals to most of the population. That would be a v or u shaped sound.
> 
> With that in mind:
> 
> ...



I recently told a friend I was going to buy him earphones. I got him the KZ ZS5, but it was a very tough choice between that and the KZ ZSE. I'd say go with the ZSE, it's dirt cheap, sounds GREAT, looks good, is solidly built and easy to use. It ticks all the boxes for less than 10 bucks. For another buck you can throw in a pair of foam eartips, which make it sound amazing.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ...(lots of earphones)
> 
> 
> *71-100$:*
> ...



I picked these up as a birthday gift for my son who just turned 14. He enjoys listening to music, albeit mostly sourced from YouTube or mp3/iTunes I've added to his Motorola G phone. Prior to the 1more he has been using various $20~$30 buds from the likes of Sony & Philips which he says are fine. Anyone with kids, and especially zombiefied teenagers, know that the life expectancy of electronics with cords attached is short-lived due to breakage or "misplacement". He's been somewhat more careful of late so I figured it would be a good time to introduce him to the first step of using better quality earphones.

I selected the 1more based on reviews I've come across on the interwebs and, to be perfectly honest, was curious to seeing/listening to these myself when I get a chance. I bought them through Amazon for about $120 CDN. I cannot comment on sound quality yet but I will say the packaging for these earphones is superb. To my son these are like a million dollars in quality already. I have to say, when I took my first foray into the (neverending) quest for audio nirvana, I started with Shure E2C which were I believe in the same ballpark of price, maybe a little bit more. If the 1more existed then, or I was starting out now, these would be the ones I'd land on just from packaging/accessories alone. I can provide actual audio feedback if anyone is interested once the boy & I have heard them.


----------



## Qualcheduno

chi-fi mel said:


> I recently told a friend I was going to buy him earphones. I got him the KZ ZS5, but it was a very tough choice between that and the KZ ZSE. I'd say go with the ZSE, it's dirt cheap, sounds GREAT, looks good, is solidly built and easy to use. It ticks all the boxes for less than 10 bucks. For another buck you can throw in a pair of foam eartips, which make it sound amazing.


Thanks for the advice, but in the end I've bought the edr2, because it looked sturdier and more comfortable.


----------



## Slater

Qualcheduno said:


> Thanks for the advice, but in the end I've bought the edr2, because it looked sturdier and more comfortable.



Awesome. Be sure to let us know how you like them once you receive them.


----------



## Vidal

Review of the KZ ZS6 now online


----------



## Sebilion

Any recommendations for good bass earphones? I am currently with the uiisii t8s and can't seem to find anything better no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Review of the KZ ZS6 now online



Nice review Vidal.

Mine hasn’t arrived yet, but what struck me as surprising from your review was the soundstage compared to the ZS5.


----------



## Vidal

Cheers

It's the most subjective aspect in reviews IMO, but that's what I felt was the difference. Think front row seat  (ZS6) vs sat further back in the auditorium with the (ZS5)


----------



## vector84 (Oct 6, 2017)

A bunch of research I've been skimming over recently tends to suggest correlations between sound stage size and phase response cleanliness.
(smaller sound stage = less clean phase response)

Just a bit of food for thought 

(not a test most people can do at home though, need ~5-8 MHz sample rates to get clean measurements in the audio band on that sort of stuff)


PS: I know, no references, etc... Not trying to start anything here!  Just meant it as a fun random aside about how these intricacies of the human audio perception are actually getting studied at the moment and some rather neat correlations seem to be suggested.


----------



## theredhood (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey guys looking for suggestions. Im looking for a fun bassy/punchy headphone with present vocals and smooth treble. I discovered I'm slightly treble sensitive, I think the ed9 would be the edge of my treble zone. Over ear and under $20 is preferred.

So far I'm looking at the KZ ES3 or the Qkz DM300

Thanks!


----------



## loomisjohnson

theredhood said:


> Hey guys looking for suggestions. Im looking for a fun bassy/punchy headphone with present vocals and smooth treble. I discovered I'm slightly treble sensitive, I think the ed9 would be the edge of my treble zone. Over ear and under $20 is preferred.
> 
> So far I'm looking at the KZ ES3 or the Qkz DM300
> 
> Thanks!


es3 would be a good choice; alternatively try the boarseman kr-49, which is one of the best for a bassy signature


----------



## Cantrell

☆☆☆ IEM’S ☆☆☆

Seems like I'll probably need to spend up to around  $100 or buy 2 pairs IEM (totaling - $100) though I prefer 1 great pair. Then possibly upgrade the cable if possible  (maybe a Morrow Audio cable or ?)

Good to superb musicality comes 1st I guess. I enjoy getting lost in the music and it's emotions while simultaneously in that zone seemlessly picking up and enjoying the soundstage, air, imaging and to a small lesser extent all levels of details. Best way I can describe character is akin to a quality MIJ analog stereo being middle ground, good quality all digital stereo being more analytical and detailed w tight bass, while a superb high end cryo NOS valve stereo being the musical, alive, warm, spacious and naturally detailed but lacks some in sub bass stereo with some quality alnico drivers mixed in, albeit out of my price range.

Digital--Analog--Valve 
1-2~3-4~5-6~7-8~9-10

I'd be in the analog valve hybrid to valve area of 7-9 range if that tracks/makes sense.


So....

Good quality of layering but not congested, everything flows well and is cohesive. Accurate to superb imaging with some air between instruments, above average or better width and height with good or better depth to 3D soundstage. Solid detail and clarity throughout spectrum.

Good Quality, musical, warmish, balanced, decently airy, clean, clear and crisp mids are important for guitars, strings and voices, especially female as 70% of music is female voiced with other 30% male voices mostly in wide rock genre (1960s to heavy Prog rock like Tool) maybe a tad above the mix but not shouty or overpowering.

Treble that's musical, lively and sweet but extended and decently smooth with decent air, Sparkle and detail, but minimal sibilance. Maybe a bit above to fair bit above rest of mix in terms of level.

Bass that's controlled, clear  and tight with slight warmish tonality at moderate level, decent weight to notes, not muddy or overpowering, balanced with rest of EQ  with out much if any negative effects into mids. So that a nice rock or Reggae bass guitar isn't lost or overpowering in audible range to the mix.

Sub-bass that tight, clean and clear, somewhere between neutralish and warmish, ok depth, not too overpowering but not missing in general mainstream music, though this is a bit more towards bottom of priorities overall.



Microphonics in cable are of some concern. As is a quality, lasting and tangle/memory type cable. Even better if it's upgradable.

A genral play/pause and or volume control remote would be nice bonus but not required.

Strain reliefs or anti strain design would be nice. Prefer in ear devices versus the in ear with ear loop or earbuds over ear, but again sound outweighs that preference.


So here's a list of them, mostly based 160 list by Vidal, that would seem to be solid choices for me. 

Which if these would best fit my sound preferences? (regardless of the  $10-$100+ prices/values in my list) 


Headphone List:

***** Flare Audio R2A, R2S

**** Veedix NC50 

*** Boarseman CX98

*** Urbanfun HiFi 

** DZAT DF-10 (wood)

** Shozy Zero (wood?, very musical)

* Magosi BK50

* Mannhas C190

* Boarseman KR25D 

* LZ 203A

* Seahf AWK-009/1009

* VE Asura 2.0

* Accutone Pisces HD

* TY Hi-Z G3

* KZ ZS5

* KZ ED9

- HiSound Audio Flamenco  (wood, not same level as others but extremely musical)


Hope I figured this out with your suggestions and lists to read.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Cantrell said:


> ☆☆☆ IEM’S ☆☆☆
> 
> Seems like I'll probably need to spend up to around  $100 or buy 2 pairs IEM (totaling - $100) though I prefer 1 great pair. Then possibly upgrade the cable if possible  (maybe a Morrow Audio cable or ?)
> ...



I can't comment on any of your short-listed earphones as I have never heard any of them. However, spending $150+ (assuming you go for the cheapest Morrow) on a cable for cheap headphones (if you are indeed lucky to find a set with removeables) seems a tad frivolous. I use Morrow interconnect (MA3 & MA4) cables on my non-portable gear but have never tried their headphone cables. Nonetheless, cables worth more than than the device it's connected to is unnecessary overkill.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Cantrell said:


> ☆☆☆ IEM’S ☆☆☆
> 
> Seems like I'll probably need to spend up to around  $100 or buy 2 pairs IEM (totaling - $100) though I prefer 1 great pair. Then possibly upgrade the cable if possible  (maybe a Morrow Audio cable or ?)
> 
> ...


if i grasp your desires, i'd strongly recommend the pmv a01mkIi, which you can get for around $50--it's got that indefinable analog quality. the simgot en700 at $100 is even better, albeit not twice as good. i'd also throw in the einsear t2, which is around $10 but looks like it ticks your boxes. you can see our opinions on vidal's site.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Kinera H3 just slips in here, Enjoying listening to Roger Water's "Amused To Death" album with them right now:


----------



## Cantrell

The PMV A-01 MK2 sound like they'll probably be in top 3 consideration.


I wasn't expecting nearly the amount and type of changes I got w Morrow in my cheaper 1991 MIJ Sony (which I greatly prefer over  $1k-2k stereo I've heard) but it was worth while enough to have cables worth far more it's value. I was skeptical and why 60 day return was big selling point with me. Even just the 3.5mm to stereo RCA was noticeable and worth while improvement. Also did some mods w extra raw wire Mike sent me w good results. Plus you can usually get great deals if patient enough.


----------



## chinmie

i recently bought the Seahf AWK 009 on a whim because it's discounted at my local shop...and i am very happy that i did. The tuning is great, i even like it better than my Einsear T2 (now my wife's) and KZ ZS5 that i sold not long after buying. soundstage is wide, bass is great, and although the treble is grainy on some music, but the tuning and amount is great for me. it is sibilant the first time i took it out of the box, but after i leave it a few hours of playing some music at moderately loud volume, when i came back to listen the treble has smoothen out. 

by the way the stock tips are really bad, so i am using Ortofon tips on them


----------



## Frederick Wang

Superlux HD381b has now become my first choice for casual listening, there ain't much fault you can find with them, very relaxing for long sessions.


----------



## Vidal

Cantrell said:


> Headphone List:
> 
> ***** Flare Audio R2A
> 
> ...



I have heard all of the above - of those I would pick Ty HiZ G3 and KZ ZS5 - but you might want to wait a bit as there's a new G3 coming soon. I'll be ordering and reviewing ASAP.


----------



## Cantrell

Any idea when new G3 come out and when review unit arrives?


----------



## maxxevv

Supposedly going to available November 11.


----------



## -brnz

Hey guys, noobie here looking for suggestions. I only listen to rock and it's subgenres basically (from Linkin Park, Foo Fighters, Chris Cornell, Kings of Leon to Bon Jovi, Aersosmith, Richie Kotzen, Metallica, Beatles etc ) but sometimes some old pop/disco from 70s - 80s ( Elton John, BeeGees, ABBA, A-ha etc ) Well, 80% of time only rock. I don't like eletronic, hip hop etc, so I believe bass is not that important to me.

My budget is around $20 ~ $25. 
Availability through Gearbest would be nice.
I will be using it mostly on my smartphone Xiaomi Mi6.

I've made some research and came across those options, but don't know which one would be better for my kind of use. 
- Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD
- Blitzwolf Vox1
- Superlux HD381F
- KZ ES3/ ZS5
- Boarseman CX98
- Urbanfun Dual drivers earphones (DD+BA
- Rock Zircon Nano

At the momment, I'm using a JBL T100A. I kinda like it, but sometimes I hear some strange noise on the right earphone. I don't know how to describe it in English, but it's something like a zzzzzzz or xxxxxxx annoying sound. Maybe I'm just crazy, don't know haha.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Borku

-brnz said:


> Hey guys, noobie here looking for suggestions. I only listen to rock and it's subgenres basically (from Linkin Park, Foo Fighters, Chris Cornell, Kings of Leon to Bon Jovi, Aersosmith, Richie Kotzen, Metallica, Beatles etc ) but sometimes some old pop/disco from 70s - 80s ( Elton John, BeeGees, ABBA, A-ha etc ) Well, 80% of time only rock. I don't like eletronic, hip hop etc, so I believe bass is not that important to me.
> 
> My budget is around $20 ~ $25.
> Availability through Gearbest would be nice.
> ...


HI, also noobie here, from your list I have only tried the KZ ES3 and ZS5. I love these KZ ZS5, with a better cable and foam tips they sound great, from an absolute noobie point of view at least. The whole package KZ ZS5, new cable and foam tips (if stock tips are not your thing) is below 25 USD, you can´t go wrong with them I think.
I am sure that someone with more knowledge will help you better, this is just an opinion from a fellow noobie.


----------



## -brnz

Borku said:


> HI, also noobie here, from your list I have only tried the KZ ES3 and ZS5. I love these KZ ZS5, with a better cable and foam tips they sound great, from an absolute noobie point of view at least. The whole package KZ ZS5, new cable and foam tips (if stock tips are not your thing) is below 25 USD, you can´t go wrong with them I think.
> I am sure that someone with more knowledge will help you better, this is just an opinion from a fellow noobie.


Thanks for the feedback! Could you share the links of the cable and foam tips you mentioned pls?


----------



## Slater (Oct 9, 2017)

-brnz said:


> Hey guys, noobie here looking for suggestions. I only listen to rock and it's subgenres basically (from Linkin Park, Foo Fighters, Chris Cornell, Kings of Leon to Bon Jovi, Aersosmith, Richie Kotzen, Metallica, Beatles etc ) but sometimes some old pop/disco from 70s - 80s ( Elton John, BeeGees, ABBA, A-ha etc ) Well, 80% of time only rock. I don't like eletronic, hip hop etc, so I believe bass is not that important to me.
> 
> My budget is around $20 ~ $25.
> Availability through Gearbest would be nice.
> ...



Gearbest is only selling counterfeit Xiaomi Pro HD at the current moment. They are trying to find how the fakes got into their supply chain. So until then I would forget about Pro HD from gearbest right now.

Also, strike the Rock Zircon from your list. They are bass bass and more bass. And Rock is nice enough to also  include a pair of 12” subwoofers in the retail box, so you can strap them to your head for good measure just in case the zircons didn’t already have enough bass for you as-is.

I don’t have the ES3, Blitzwolf, or the Boarseman, so my vote from your list would be the Urbanfun HiFi hybrid or the KZ ZS5.

Be aware that a lot of sellers only have the ZS5 v2, so you’ll really want to try and find the original v1 version if possible.


----------



## vector84 (Oct 9, 2017)

-brnz said:


> At the momment, I'm using a JBL T100A. I kinda like it, but sometimes I hear some strange noise on the right earphone. I don't know how to describe it in English, but it's something like a zzzzzzz or xxxxxxx annoying sound. Maybe I'm just crazy, don't know haha.


Is this on the side with the mic?  Either way a buzzing sound like that is usually a failing connection most likely btw - but especially if it's on the mic side, typical point of failure.  If you wanted to keep them you could try re-cabling them, but it really depends where the break is as to how hard/annoying that might be - if it's in the mic though you can just lop them off above that.


As for IEMs... of your list I only own the KZs and the Urbanfuns, and I haven't a clue what the JBLs sound like, so ... yeah take with a grain of salt!  But I do listen to plenty of rock and for that:

I tend to pick the ZS5s for low volume listening - a lot of my listening is done at pretty low levels, so this is more often the case for me.
And the Urbanfuns for higher volume listening - they sound pretty lifeless at low volumes to me but quite amazing when I want to crank things up a bit.
I feel like the ES3s could sound pretty nice, but mine were broken and badly tuned, and while the broken issue seems pretty rare, the bad tuning seems more common (which is fixable but annoying). Too much bass for me though so I didn't bother replacing them.
As for old pop I find myself picking up the Urbanfuns (or some modded Seahf AWK-009s more frequently honestly) personally when I'm in that sort of mood, but that's not that often.

Also the included tips on the Urbanfun are... not a great experience imo, and I have my doubts how long the cable will last before needing to be replaced, but the IEM itself is built like a tank.  I can't wear them comfortable over-ear though, so microphonics are a pretty big issue when moving around with them.  But while I find myself picking the ZS5s more often for my music tastes, I find the Urbanfuns more versatile for other things like TV, movies, podcasts, etc, if that matters at all.


PS: All of my commentary is regarding the ZS5 v1 and Urbanfun v2, I have not tried the ZS5 v2 at all, and I only listened to an Urbanfun v1 very briefly well over a year ago.


----------



## fullmoon280

I'm currently in the market for a new pair of iems since my current pair broke and i was looking at the memt x5. Unfortunately my funds are kinda low so i can only buy some iems on amazon with my giftcards and i was wonder if this looks legit because im a little skeptical about buying chinese iems on amazon with all these different variations in the name.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B071HHZ4HZ/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## crabdog

-brnz said:


> Hey guys, noobie here looking for suggestions. I only listen to rock and it's subgenres basically (from Linkin Park, Foo Fighters, Chris Cornell, Kings of Leon to Bon Jovi, Aersosmith, Richie Kotzen, Metallica, Beatles etc ) but sometimes some old pop/disco from 70s - 80s ( Elton John, BeeGees, ABBA, A-ha etc ) Well, 80% of time only rock. I don't like eletronic, hip hop etc, so I believe bass is not that important to me.
> 
> My budget is around $20 ~ $25.
> Availability through Gearbest would be nice.
> ...


I'd suggest you take a look at @Vidal  site. Lots of info on budget IEMs there: http://www.aproear.co.uk/


----------



## hoerlurar

-brnz said:


> My budget is around $20 ~ $25.
> Availability through Gearbest would be nice.
> I will be using it mostly on my smartphone Xiaomi Mi6.



I thought xiaomi mi6 didn't have a headphone jack?

I have been using KZ es3 with KZ bluetooth cable last coupe of days, quite nice combo. maybe a bit too much bass for all day listening though.
I think you could buy KZ bluetooth cable and both es3 and zst for ~$25 when gearbest have sales sometimes.

otherwise i also really like my urbanfun hifi, with KZ whirlwind tips.


----------



## ILoveMusic2

Auglamour's newest flagship- they were silent for one year and a half, releasing a amp before launching and releasing its newest model RT-1. While stocks aren't available yet, and the dealer is overseas so I'll only be able to get my hands on this iem on 21st, it looks really nice- they promised comfort and audio quality, and its price is below 100 (60 dollars i think)
1 dd and 1 ba driver i think.


----------



## Selenium

Why does the tip holder have a serrated edge?


----------



## vladstef (Oct 10, 2017)

ILoveMusic2 said:


> Auglamour's newest flagship- they were silent for one year and a half, releasing a amp before launching and releasing its newest model RT-1. While stocks aren't available yet, and the dealer is overseas so I'll only be able to get my hands on this iem on 21st, it looks really nice- they promised comfort and audio quality, and its price is below 100 (60 dollars i think)
> 1 dd and 1 ba driver i think.



They look beyond amazing and very futuristic. I really hope that they come in this color combination. Things to look forward are good sound and a nice price drop for 11.11.


----------



## crabdog

Selenium said:


> Why does the tip holder have a serrated edge?


Not to mention a bottle cap opener  Perhaps it's some kind of audiophile survival kit!

Very interested in this though. Auglamour has some of the most interesting/original designs and stellar packaging presentation and accessories.


----------



## Selenium

crabdog said:


> Not to mention a bottle cap opener  Perhaps it's some kind of audiophile survival kit!



I guess they're pretty confident when it comes to the old "if you could only take one which earphones would you bring with you to a deserted island?" question.


----------



## vladstef (Oct 10, 2017)

Selenium said:


> I guess they're pretty confident when it comes to the old "if you could only take one which earphones would you bring with you to a deserted island?" question.



All of the photos are prototypes, we still don't know how the final packaging will look like. There are photos with white or black tips, all kinds of shell colors, 2 different cables...










I really didn't need another pair to consider, right now it's: Svara Red, TinAudio T2, Macaw GT600s, upcoming Ty-Hi-Z G3 or this Auglmour RT-1. The problem is that all of these are relatively new and information is scarce, but they all appear to be very very good.


----------



## Griffith

Well... AuGlamour certainly nailed the aesthetic. Lets see if they nailed the sound.


----------



## vladstef

The more I look at Auglamour RT-1 the more I like it. To my eyes, it looks way more premium than most totl universal iems in this form factor (even stuff over 1k, 2k, 3k $ etc.) and I am sure that it will feel that way as well, given how amazing RX-1 build is. The only thing that was wrong was the cable, and even if they didn't improve, it's removable now 
Also, a round of applause for Auglamour's unique designs at this price point (looking at you KZ ZS6 and other copy/paste 'designs').


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> The more I look at Auglamour RT-1 the more I like it. To my eyes, it looks way more premium than most totl universal iems in this form factor (even stuff over 1k, 2k, 3k $ etc.) and I am sure that it will feel that way as well, given how amazing RX-1 build is. The only thing that was wrong was the cable, and even if they didn't improve, it's removable now
> Also, a round of applause for Auglamour's unique designs at this price point (looking at you KZ ZS6 and other copy/paste 'designs').


If you look at their earbud is epic cool too


----------



## ILoveMusic2

vladstef said:


> The more I look at Auglamour RT-1 the more I like it. To my eyes, it looks way more premium than most totl universal iems in this form factor (even stuff over 1k, 2k, 3k $ etc.) and I am sure that it will feel that way as well, given how amazing RX-1 build is. The only thing that was wrong was the cable, and even if they didn't improve, it's removable now
> Also, a round of applause for Auglamour's unique designs at this price point (looking at you KZ ZS6 and other copy/paste 'designs').


I love both RT-1 AND Svara red, but again, RT1'S design and the accessories it comes with makes me more inclined towards RT1 (the iem looks *very *comfortable)


----------



## vladstef

ILoveMusic2 said:


> I love both RT-1 AND Svara red, but again, RT1'S design and the accessories it comes with makes me more inclined towards RT1 (the iem looks *very *comfortable)



Svara Red comes with waterproof hard case (worth 10$) and amazing cable. You ought to rethink that accessories statement.
Both of these designs look comfortable and usable, RT-1 looks much better to me though, but I wouldn't dismiss Red just based on looks alone.

When it comes to sound, I am leaning towards Red due to single dynamic driver (hybrids have disappointed me over and over again in the budget segment). Obviously, this statement is only about driver design and how these 2 sound is yet to be talked about once more people have acquired them.


----------



## ILoveMusic2

vladstef said:


> Svara Red comes with waterproof hard case (worth 10$) and amazing cable. You ought to rethink that accessories statement.
> Both of these designs look comfortable and usable, RT-1 looks much better to me though, but I wouldn't dismiss Red just based on looks alone.
> 
> When it comes to sound, I am leaning towards Red due to single dynamic driver (hybrids have disappointed me over and over again in the budget segment). Obviously, this statement is only about driver design and how these 2 sound is yet to be talked about once more people have acquired them.



I see, do you have any information about how amazing the cables of Svara are? I tried searching for reviews and only got bits of information here and there.


----------



## vladstef

ILoveMusic2 said:


> I see, do you have any information about how amazing the cables of Svara are? I tried searching for reviews and only got bits of information here and there.



The only info I could ever find about Svara Red is from @HungryPanda 
He has a lot of experience and he said that cable is amazing. It can be purchased on it's own, but I think only from the banned seller for around 10$.
According to him, it isn't springy and can get straight. L shaped connector and looks good. Not really much more anyone could want from a cable at this price point to be honest.


----------



## -brnz

Slater said:


> Gearbest is only selling counterfeit Xiaomi Pro HD at the current moment. They are trying to find how the fakes got into their supply chain. So until then I would forget about Pro HD from gearbest right now.
> 
> Also, strike the Rock Zircon from your list. They are bass bass and more bass. And Rock is nice enough to also  include a pair of 12” subwoofers in the retail box, so you can strap them to your head for good measure just in case the zircons didn’t already have enough bass for you as-is.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's bad news for Pro HD. Didn't know that. Thanks for the info. Ok, removed Rock Zircon from my list haha.
About ZS5, I haven't found any seller with the original v1 version. At least, not described in the product page. Is the v2 much worse?
Urbanfun seems to be a good option, but I just hate that green color. I could live with that through.
Would you have any other recommendation within this price range?



vector84 said:


> Is this on the side with the mic?  Either way a buzzing sound like that is usually a failing connection most likely btw - but especially if it's on the mic side, typical point of failure.  If you wanted to keep them you could try re-cabling them, but it really depends where the break is as to how hard/annoying that might be - if it's in the mic though you can just lop them off above that.
> 
> 
> As for IEMs... of your list I only own the KZs and the Urbanfuns, and I haven't a clue what the JBLs sound like, so ... yeah take with a grain of salt!  But I do listen to plenty of rock and for that:
> ...




No, the mic is on the left earpiece. The buzzing sound happens on the right earpiece. I'm already used to it, been living with that for like a year I believe. It was way more present on my previous LG G2. Now with my new Xiaomi Mi6 the buzzing sound is still there sometimes, but way less than before. 

I haven't found any seller with ZS5 v1. I believe only v2 are avaliable these days.

I'm considering that Urbanfun, but to me it looks terrible with that green color haha. 

That Seahf AWK-009 looks promissing. I'm more inclined to this one. @Vidal  review said it's good to rock and it's quite cheap.




crabdog said:


> I'd suggest you take a look at @Vidal  site. Lots of info on budget IEMs there: http://www.aproear.co.uk/



Thanks for the tip! Amazing site. Great work @Vidal !




hoerlurar said:


> I thought xiaomi mi6 didn't have a headphone jack?
> 
> I have been using KZ es3 with KZ bluetooth cable last coupe of days, quite nice combo. maybe a bit too much bass for all day listening though.
> I think you could buy KZ bluetooth cable and both es3 and zst for ~$25 when gearbest have sales sometimes.
> ...



Yeah, it does not have headphone jack but Xiaomi provides a typeC to 3.5mm adapter. 
Thanks for the suggestion, will keep an eye on those!


----------



## HungryPanda

I do love both my Svara Red iem and Svara-L earbud. I totally recommend both


----------



## ILoveMusic2

HungryPanda said:


> I do love both my Svara Red iem and Svara-L earbud. I totally recommend both


How does Svara red do on phones (due to budget the best equipment i can use is a phone with spotify and listening to them at "extreme quality"), can phones drive them decently enough?


----------



## HungryPanda

The Svara Red's get more louder than I can handle on my OnePlus phone


----------



## Cantrell

HungryPanda said:


> I do love both my Svara Red iem and Svara-L earbud. I totally recommend both




Whats the sound profile (along w strengths and weaknesses) & best/worst genres to listen to for the Svara?


----------



## HungryPanda

I can listen to anything with the Svara Red, it is slightly V-shaped I found  my sweet spot after tip rolling with the KZ starlines or RHA tips. I listen to EDM, Progressive Rock, Post-Rock, Pop, Americana, Jazz & Blues


----------



## vector84

-brnz said:


> About ZS5, I haven't found any seller with the original v1 version. At least, not described in the product page. Is the v2 much worse?


v2 has a big spike in treble energy centered on 10kHz.  *I don't own them*, but reports seem to be that depending on your hearing bias, this can either make them sound even more amazingly detailed, or annoyingly bright compared to the v1.  Chi-foam tips are reported to do a great job of taming the treble spike if you like foam tips as opposed to silicone.


-brnz said:


> Urbanfun seems to be a good option, but I just hate that green color. I could live with that through.


They come in black too, but if you decide to go that route just make sure you're getting one with a grey cable (hybrid), not a black cable (beryllium DD) if you want the hybrid v2.


-brnz said:


> That Seahf AWK-009 looks promissing. I'm more inclined to this one. @Vidal  review said it's good to rock and it's quite cheap.


A quick nod to @Vidal's tip selection (foamies for life!). I'd say my experience with more typical silicone tips falls a bit closer to @crabdog on these and I typically use them only with chi-foam tips to bring their slightly hot treble to a more happy place.  I also frequently tinker with damping materials on them to good effect, though as long as I have some chi-foams handy I don't feel like they explicitly need it.

Together those three are pretty much my daily drivers, but my gear selection is pretty limited these days.


----------



## Cantrell

HungryPanda said:


> I can listen to anything with the Svara Red, it is slightly V-shaped I found  my sweet spot after tip rolling with the KZ starlines or RHA tips. I listen to EDM, Progressive Rock, Post-Rock, Pop, Americana, Jazz & Blues



Ok, so a good amount of similar music tastes. Character wise is it more musical n warm, neutral or analytical?

Mainly considering Veedix NC50, PMV A-01 MK2, Flare Audio R2A.


----------



## -brnz (Oct 10, 2017)

vector84 said:


> v2 has a big spike in treble energy centered on 10kHz.  *I don't own them*, but reports seem to be that depending on your hearing bias, this can either make them sound even more amazingly detailed, or annoyingly bright compared to the v1.  Chi-foam tips are reported to do a great job of taming the treble spike if you like foam tips as opposed to silicone.
> 
> They come in black too, but if you decide to go that route just make sure you're getting one with a grey cable (hybrid), not a black cable (beryllium DD) if you want the hybrid v2.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answers. I think I'll go for the KZ ZS5 first. I'm also looking for a cheap bluetooth gamepad and at Gearbest I can get the ZS5 + Gamped + Shipping to Brazil for just $26. It's perfect for my budget haha.

I also forgot to mention that I've owned a KZ ZS3 for like 2 months ( I lost it somehow.. still believe that it's just hidden somewhere in my house.. ) and as far as I remember overall I enjoyned it more than my current JBL T100A.

I believe that even this v2 can be enough to me since I'm nothing close to an audiophile.To be honest I can't understand mostly of the things you guys talk here


----------



## Griffith

Well I was a bit spoiled today. I received my package from Vsonic with both the New VSD3S and the GR07 Classic (removable cable version).

Though the GR07 doesn't quite make the sub $100 price tag, both of them offer sound quality that is nothing short of impressive.

It's still to early to do A/B testing since I'm still in the honeymoon period but even this early on I feel confident in saying the GR07 is as good as many others claim it to be and the VSD3S was very surprising both in terms of comfort and sound quality which exceeded my expectations and I'd dare even say might be better than even my Fiio F9 despite costing me close to a quarter of the price.

I will post further impression later on, and most likely a review, but until then I will enjoying these immensely.


----------



## HungryPanda

Cantrell said:


> Ok, so a good amount of similar music tastes. Character wise is it more musical n warm, neutral or analytical?
> 
> Mainly considering Veedix NC50, PMV A-01 MK2, Flare Audio R2A.



Musical & Warm most definately


----------



## Selenium

Griffith said:


> Well I was a bit spoiled today. I received my package from Vsonic with both the New VSD3S and the GR07 Classic (removable cable version).
> 
> Though the GR07 doesn't quite make the sub $100 price tag, both of them offer sound quality that is nothing short of impressive.
> 
> ...



Yeah, let us know. I'm thinking about getting the F9, would have it already of they hadn't sold out on Amazon. But now I have the DM5 anyway and its hard to imagine the F9 would be much better.


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Yeah, let us know. I'm thinking about getting the F9, would have it already of they hadn't sold out on Amazon. But now I have the DM5 anyway and its hard to imagine the F9 would be much better.


I’m thinking of Massdrop plus at $299 atm


----------



## Slater

Griffith said:


> Well I was a bit spoiled today. I received my package from Vsonic with both the New VSD3S and the GR07 Classic (removable cable version).
> 
> Though the GR07 doesn't quite make the sub $100 price tag, both of them offer sound quality that is nothing short of impressive.
> 
> ...



I love my VSD5S. I wish it got more love around here - it deserves it.

I think the other models seem to get overshadowed by the GR07 (and rightfully so from what I've read). I'm hoping I can try them someday soon and maybe turn into a GR07 convert myself


----------



## fengrr (Oct 11, 2017)

I just ordered the e-mi ci880 from amazon.  I noticed the aliexpress ones double in price!!   What is up with that? 

I have some monks on the way and am thinking of also getting some of the DZAT wood in-ear.  Starting my collection


----------



## Slater

fengrr said:


> I just ordered the e-mi ci880 from amazon.  I noticed the aliexpress ones double in price!!   What is up with that?
> 
> I have some monks on the way and am thinking of also getting some of the DZAT wood in-ear.  Starting my collection



From what I've seen, Aliexpress sellers increase prices before the big sales (ie brand sale week, 11.11, some time in March I think, etc).

Basically a widget normally sells for about $20. A few weeks before, the sellers ratchet the price up to $32. Then they can have a "big sale", and make the widget "50% off" (for the 11.11 sale for example), or $16. Sure, the $16 is a better deal than the normal $20 price, but the suckers who paid $32 during those pre-sale weeks got gent over a barrel.

That tactic doesn't discourage me to avoid Aliexpress though; rather just a reason to definitely buy something during the big sales they have sprinkled throughout the year (especially 11/11).


----------



## Griffith

Selenium said:


> Yeah, let us know. I'm thinking about getting the F9, would have it already of they hadn't sold out on Amazon. But now I have the DM5 anyway and its hard to imagine the F9 would be much better.



The F9 has a much warmer sound and is more forgiving in terms of details. The GR07 has the best percussion I've ever heard on any earphone, it sounds colder and has much less subbass than the F9 with that said, it's hard to not have the impression that the GR07 is on higher quality level than the F9 in terms of sound quality. There is detail, there is crispness across the frequency range, there is very little, if any, bleeding and the result is that no sounds play second fiddle to the bass or treble. Vocals are front and center. Strings have great resolution and detail and like I said before, the way percussive instruments sound is second to no other earphone or headphone I have ever tried. On a Discord chat someone recommended that I try out Tool's "Right in two" track and the way percussion sounds on that track with the GR07 is eye opening because I simply had never heard it with as much detail and with the right timbre as I do on the GR07.

It doesn't even feel like a fair comparison because the F9 is V-shaped and it's a nice V-shaped earphone with a comfortable frequency response, excellent build quality, excellent cable and excellent ergonomics. I still like my F9 very much and I feel that I will use and appreciate them for many years but they are not on the same grade of sheer sound quality as the GR07. The GR07 is simply better in that regard.

Now that isn't to say the GR07 is perfect. The cable is pretty crappy, the cable relief is crappy or non-existent, the connectors (on the removable cable version) are ridiculously tight. A lot of modern songs are tuned to be listened to on V-shaped earphones and what you'll often find is that subbass will sound too recessed or barely audible, or treble will feel like its recessed on certain tracks but this says more about poor editing/mastering than it does about the GR07. If you listen to a lot of electronic music I think the F9 provides a more fun and fulfilling sound but if you want to get a nice reference sound and as much crisp detail as you can get at around $100 then the GR07 is easily the best option I'm aware of.


----------



## Griffith

Slater said:


> From what I've seen, Aliexpress sellers increase prices before the big sales (ie brand sale week, 11.11, some time in March I think, etc).
> 
> Basically a widget normally sells for about $20. A few weeks before, the sellers ratchet the price up to $32. Then they can have a "big sale", and make the widget "50% off" (for the 11.11 sale for example), or $16. Sure, the $16 is a better deal than the normal $20 price, but the suckers who paid $32 during those pre-sale weeks got gent over a barrel.
> 
> That tactic doesn't discourage me to avoid Aliexpress though; rather just a reason to definitely buy something during the big sales they have sprinkled throughout the year (especially 11/11).



Well... last time Ali had one such sale I picked up the Vsonic VSD3S for half the price and got the removable cable GR07 for under 100 euros which was a nice discount to both units. I wouldn't outright avoid Aliexpress sales, but it is a good idea to have an idea of the base prices before making a purchase because sometimes there are, legitimate, good deals.


----------



## Selenium (Oct 11, 2017)

I actually used to have the GR07. You probably have the most negative impression of the F9 I've seen so far, everyone else seems to think a little more highly of it. I doubt I'd get the 07 again unless I found a deal too good to pass up. The only IEM from yesteryear I'm considering getting again is the EX1000.

By the way, your sig says you have the XE800...isn't that just supposed to be a GR07 with a different paint job? Basically?


----------



## Griffith

Selenium said:


> I actually used to have the GR07. You probably have the most negative impression of the F9 I've seen so far, everyone else seems to think a little more highly of it. I doubt I'd get the 07 again unless I found a deal too good to pass up. The only IEM from yesteryear I'm considering getting again is the EX1000.



It's fairly well known that the F9 has a treble spike that lends it a bit of unevenness but I've found that even with EQ'ing I can't reach the same timbre as the GR07 has. The GR07 can simply resolve more detail in the higher frequencies and the sound is tighter with less bleeding of bass and, to my ears, no siblance at all, at least so far as I've been able to identify. When you consider that alongside the fact that the mids are balanced instead of recessed, the clarity is better across the range it's hard not consider it the better sounding product on a technical level.

But like I said, I didn't say the GR07 was ideal for all types of music and if you listen to particular genres of music like electronic music, I think a warmer V-shaped earphone like the F9 will give you a more enjoyable experience. I didn't say the GR07 takes the F9's place. In my mind that's like comparing leather shoes with sneakers. And yeah a nice leather shoe might have great construction, a very nice aesthetic and look classier, but sometimes you just need something that is a bit more fun and both of them can exist and you can own both and appreciate both for what they are.

There is a mentality that is not uncommon to many hobby communities that you should get the best and everything else sucks. I can just as easily use the GR07 during work and appreciate their quality, as I can lie down with the F9 and listen to music while I fall asleep and appreciate them as I can grab my KZ ZST with the Bluetooth module and appreciate its lively sound as I work out. Every earphone has its place and I'm not saying the GR07 takes every $100ish earphone's place. The only thing I stated is that they are, on a technical level, the best performing ones in my opinion. If to you that means I'm being negative towards the F9 then I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. I love my F9 and I've recommended them to people more than once, and will probably continue to do so, but to each their own.



Selenium said:


> By the way, your sig says you have the XE800...isn't that just supposed to be a GR07 with a different paint job? Basically?



The XE800 uses the same driver as the GR07 and they do sound and measure very similarly but the GR07, to my ears, seems like it is better tuned in terms of timbre and the treble has more detail, whereas the XE800 is slightly warmer sounding and has more recessed mids. Were the XE800 still in production and available from many retailers and weren't there many fake units going around in the market I would recommend them more often. The only reason I don't is because the store I bought them from no longer has them in stock and buying a unit today is a slightly risky proposition because of all the fakes. 

But are they the same quality as the GR07? No.

Are they close to the sound quality of the GR07 and do they offer great value if you can find a legitimate version of them on sale? Yes.


----------



## Slater (Oct 11, 2017)

Griffith said:


> Well... last time Ali had one such sale I picked up the Vsonic VSD3S for half the price and got the removable cable GR07 for under 100 euros which was a nice discount to both units. I wouldn't outright avoid Aliexpress sales, but it is a good idea to have an idea of the base prices before making a purchase because sometimes there are, legitimate, good deals.



No, don't get me wrong. I love Ali sales - it's the best time to buy stuff cheap.

I was simply explaining to the OP why the prices he was seeing had jumped HIGHER all of the sudden. It's because the sellers raise the prices just before the big sales, so they can lower the prices during the sales (thus making the discounts SEEM larger than they really are).

It happens in the fine jewelry business all of the time. Jewelers (especially mall chains) would mark up an item's "retail price" 10-fold so they could advertise "huge 80% off" sales, and still double their money.


----------



## Griffith

Slater said:


> No, don't get me wrong. I love Ali sales - it's the best time to buy stuff cheap.
> 
> I was simply explaining to the OP why the prices he was seeing had jumped HIGHER all of the sudden. It's because the sellers raise the prices just before the big sales, so they can lower the prices during the sales (thus making the discounts SEEM larger than they really are).
> 
> It happens in the fine jewelry business all of the time. Jewelers (especially mall chains) would mark up an item's "retail price" 10-fold so they could advertise "huge 80% off" sales, and still double their money.



It doesn't happen only with Aliexpress. Plenty of retailers do that as well for Black Friday on electronics and other goods.


----------



## Rilke

What do you think guys of xiaomi voice of china ?  Is it good for today standards ? I only found some old reviews from 2015


----------



## vector84

Rilke said:


> What do you think guys of xiaomi voice of china ?  Is it good for today standards ? I only found some old reviews from 2015


Try searching for it by model number perhaps - 1M301.

There's a review of it on Vidal's site and a few other more recent ones.


----------



## Wiljen

-brnz said:


> I've made some research and came across those options, but don't know which one would be better for my kind of use.
> - Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD
> - Blitzwolf Vox1
> - Superlux HD381F
> ...



Of those listed, I have first hand experience with 
- Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD
- Superlux HD381F
- KZ ES3/ ZS5
- Urbanfun Dual drivers earphones (DD+BA)
- Rock Zircon (note not nano)

Of the ones I can speak directly to, I prefer the Urbanfun as the most balanced best sound signature.  2nd place would be the Es3 with the Xiaomi HP HD in a close 3rd.
Again, just my 2 cents and others will no doubt rank these in a different order.


----------



## snip3r77

vector84 said:


> Try searching for it by model number perhaps - 1M301.
> 
> There's a review of it on Vidal's site and a few other more recent ones.


You can try the dm5 $60 fully recommended by @Dsnuts


----------



## vector84

snip3r77 said:


> You can try the dm5 $60 fully recommended by @Dsnuts


I'm guessing you might have meant to tag someone else with that, @Rilke maybe? 

And that's the BGVP DM5, I believe?


----------



## Vidal

Rilke said:


> What do you think guys of xiaomi voice of china ?  Is it good for today standards ? I only found some old reviews from 2015



It's well made and a quality IEM, but my problem with it was it was a little vanilla. There was nothing that stood out and made me think I would listen to this ahead of the other IEMs I've tried. For the price there's much better options, BossHifi B3 seems to be in a similar price bracket as are the KZ ZS5s.


----------



## Selenium

Honestly the DM5 need their own thread. They are dope.


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> Honestly the DM5 need their own thread. They are dope.


I’m waiting for 11.11and I only have a pair of ears .


----------



## djmakemynight

snip3r77 said:


> I’m waiting for 11.11and I only have a pair of ears .



Yeah, me too. Hopefully the discount would be huge.


----------



## Rilke

Thanks everyone for help


Vidal said:


> It's well made and a quality IEM, but my problem with it was it was a little vanilla. There was nothing that stood out and made me think I would listen to this ahead of the other IEMs I've tried. For the price there's much better options, BossHifi B3 seems to be in a similar price bracket as are the KZ ZS5s.




I've bought them on impulse one month earlier for $15 and I have just recieved them this morning. They sound nice, I prefer them over einsear t2 actually . I am an earbud user  I am used to bigger sound stage . So I just ordered Kz zs6 over zs5 mainly for the aluminum casing . Iusually  do not  keep earphone I do not need, I have already sold Monk +, TY-Hi Z, T2, but I am tempted to keep these 1more, love the red cable btw.


----------



## Cantrell

Anyone have good recommendations/reviews for MMCX cables?

Prefer around/sub $65, already within USA or don't have to go through Chinese websites to order.

Wire is OCC UP Cu, or OCC Ag plated or combo of Cu and Ag wire. Low microphonics, tangle resistant and low or no memory. Good strain reliefs would be good too.

Comfortable to loop around ear for long periods. Also very durable/well built.

3.5mm and IEM Plugs are Cu or high Cu brass base metal, Rhodium, Silver, Gold or similar plating. Or at least easy to mod to different and better plugs.  Seats well to players in cases like a Note 4 in otter case.

Has android compatible remote, play/pause, volume +/-... of has track FF/RW great but not required, same with mic.

Ideally enhances sound of base IEM, musical, extended, adds bit more sweet sparkle to treble and upper mids, tad more to warm side of neutral/base IEM sound, enhanced imaging and bigger soundstage. Bass/sub bass levels are near same level of base IEM sound, but tad tighter and quicker.

Generally as close to this though exact I know isn't likely.

Thanks to everyone's help, Vidal and Crabbos especially.


----------



## DBaldock9

Cantrell said:


> Anyone have good recommendations/reviews for MMCX cables?
> 
> Prefer around/sub $65, already within USA or don't have to go through Chinese websites to order.
> 
> ...



Lindsay, at Impact Audio Cables, is located here in the Houston, TX area.  But it looks like his Etsy Shop is temporarily shut down, for him to catch up. (I don't know whether this is related to the Hurricane Harvey flooding in that area of town, or if he's just really busy.)
The custom Type 6 Copper Litz balanced cable (2.5mm TRRS to MMCX) that I purchased from him, was ~$90.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imp...e-of-quality-sound-not-quantity-price.781661/


----------



## thejoker13

Guys, seriously more people need to get the toneking ninetails in their ears. They're amazing and more people need to hear them!!


----------



## Selenium

thejoker13 said:


> Guys, seriously more people need to get the toneking ninetails in their ears. They're amazing and more people need to hear them!!



They aren't sub-$100 earphones though.


----------



## snip3r77

Selenium said:


> They aren't sub-$100 earphones though.


Maybe 11.11 it will be $99


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> Maybe 11.11 it will be $99



Oh yeah...time to start scheming!


----------



## maxxevv (Oct 15, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> Maybe 11.11 it will be $99



As per last year, usually there will be activities running up to the sale on the 11:11. 

Last year, it started about 2 weeks before the actual thing. You can log in daily to play games that allow you to win/exchange for vouchers/ coupons.  I snagged a 10% storewide applicable coupon last year that was stackable on any final purchase price. 

There were others like $50/-  vouchers at 50% off ( you pay $25 for a $50 value voucher) and even higher value ones and stuff of the sort which I missed out on.

If you can spare the time, it might be worthwhile to start looking about 2 weeks before the actual sale.


----------



## S4pp

Hi all. Well, my steelseries flux pro die this week and after long reflection, i will choose 1 or 2 in this : SWING EC1 or KZ ZS5 or KZ ZS6 or KZ ES3 or TFZ EXCLUSIVE 3 or **** 4in1 ...^^

I favor removable cables (reason of the death) but a signature "équilibrée" is also a tip i m looking for a price under or around/max ~ 50.

Of course a big "THANK YOU" to the stakhanovist creator/contributors of this thread and the Asian Provocative Ear team, what a fu*****g great job you do guys!

This site https://audiobudget.com was also great help.


----------



## maxxevv

You can look at Vidal's site for some cross referencing too as the EC1, the ZS5, ZS6 and **** have been reviewed there too.   

www.aproear.co.uk 

From what I've seen, there really isn't a budget, truly neutral and balanced sounding one that has removable cables.  You'll probably have to move into the US$60+ bracket to get there.


----------



## loomisjohnson

S4pp said:


> Hi all. Well, my steelseries flux pro die this week and after long reflection, i will choose 1 or 2 in this : SWING EC1 or KZ ZS5 or KZ ZS6 or KZ ES3 or TFZ EXCLUSIVE 3 or **** 4in1 ...^^
> 
> I favor removable cables (reason of the death) but a signature "équilibrée" is also a tip i m looking for a price under or around/max ~ 50.
> 
> ...


randomly just saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TFZ-Series-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
absolutely no affiliation


----------



## vladstef (Oct 15, 2017)

S4pp said:


> Hi all. Well, my steelseries flux pro die this week and after long reflection, i will choose 1 or 2 in this : SWING EC1 or KZ ZS5 or KZ ZS6 or KZ ES3 or TFZ EXCLUSIVE 3 or **** 4in1 ...^^
> 
> I favor removable cables (reason of the death) but a signature "équilibrée" is also a tip i m looking for a price under or around/max ~ 50.
> 
> ...




There is Tin Audio T2 for a more balanced option with removable cables, currently praised here by some experienced head-fiers like @HungryPanda  and @B9Scrambler . I am personally also considering it, can be found for around 35 euros on Aliexpress app. I've used ZS5 and it's not even close to being balanced, so I would scratch ZS5 and ZS6 without thinking twice.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Tinaudio T2 is a terrific iem The more I listen to them they impress me more and more


----------



## Cantrell

DBaldock9 said:


> Lindsay, at Impact Audio Cables, is located here in the Houston, TX area.  But it looks like his Etsy Shop is temporarily shut down, for him to catch up. (I don't know whether this is related to the Hurricane Harvey flooding in that area of town, or if he's just really busy.)
> The custom Type 6 Copper Litz balanced cable (2.5mm TRRS to MMCX) that I purchased from him, was ~$90.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imp...e-of-quality-sound-not-quantity-price.781661/



Thanks for the info, are there any other options anyone's aware of?  

They're not taking orders right now and don't have much details or models, options listed to even put any research into them.

Also has anyone been in recent contact to make sure he's ok? That his community as well as business is holding up after all that?


----------



## thelonius97

Hey, I'm new here. I'm looking at-
Whizzer A15
Tin Audio T2
PMV A-01 MK2
Veedix NC50
Please let me know if there's a clear winner, or if there's something better at around $50.


----------



## crabdog

thelonius97 said:


> Hey, I'm new here. I'm looking at-
> Whizzer A15
> Tin Audio T2
> PMV A-01 MK2
> ...


The Veedix is pure win IMO. What kind of signature are you looking for? If you want something more balanced the T2 is a good option. For something with more bass the A15. The NC50 falls somewhere in between those two and gets my vote.


----------



## thelonius97

crabdog said:


> The Veedix is pure win IMO. What kind of signature are you looking for? If you want something more balanced the T2 is a good option. For something with more bass the A15. The NC50 falls somewhere in between those two and gets my vote.


I think I'm leaning a bit towards the A15 since I do prefer a little extra bass, and due to the metal housing. Plus, I can't seem to find the NC50 anywhere other than Taobao, which I'm not too comfortable with.


----------



## vector84

Sadly the only seller that had the Veedix NC50 on ali unlisted it shortly after I ordered one a couple weeks back.

They did finally send it out a few days ago... I get the feeling they might have had to wait for it to show up from taobao anyhow, but it's on its way now


----------



## crabdog

thelonius97 said:


> I think I'm leaning a bit towards the A15 since I do prefer a little extra bass, and due to the metal housing. Plus, I can't seem to find the NC50 anywhere other than Taobao, which I'm not too comfortable with.





vector84 said:


> Sadly the only seller that had the Veedix NC50 on ali unlisted it shortly after I ordered one a couple weeks back.
> 
> They did finally send it out a few days ago... I get the feeling they might have had to wait for it to show up from taobao anyhow, but it's on its way now



Yes, it's really frustrating to see they're not on AE anymore. I tried to contact the manufacturer and the AE store but didn't get a reply from either one. They are also available on English taobao but the price has jumped up to $84: https://www.englishtaobao.net/Product/558572516437/

The Whizzer A15 is a good alternative if you like bass but the bass is a little bit loose. Also I found the stock cable to be downright awful because of the memory wire. YMMV of course and you can always try to remove the memory wire if it bothers you or swap out a different cable.


----------



## DBaldock9

Cantrell said:


> Thanks for the info, are there any other options anyone's aware of?
> 
> They're not taking orders right now and don't have much details or models, options listed to even put any research into them.
> 
> Also has anyone been in recent contact to make sure he's ok? That his community as well as business is holding up after all that?



I have sent a message, via Etsy, but haven't heard back from Lindsay, yet.


----------



## s4tch

HungryPanda said:


> The Tinaudio T2 is a terrific iem The more I listen to them they impress me more and more


i read that they were on the bright side of neutral. is it true? i have already bought some hyped iem's and was disappointed by their too bright sound for my taste...


----------



## HungryPanda

I wouldn't say they are too bright at all


----------



## Wiljen

s4tch said:


> i read that they were on the bright side of neutral. is it true? i have already bought some hyped iem's and was disappointed by their too bright sound for my taste...



That might put them into my "gotta look into this one list" as I like em a little on the bright side.


----------



## Selenium

Wiljen said:


> That might put them into my "gotta look into this one list" as I like em a little on the bright side.



And if you use the Ali Android app they're only $38.


----------



## dorino

loomisjohnson said:


> randomly just saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TFZ-Series-3-In-Ear-Monitor-Headphones-Black/352181928610?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> absolutely no affiliation



Thanks! I was able to pick up a pair of TFZ King IEMs for 54 dollars through the same seller.


----------



## Wiljen

Selenium said:


> And if you use the Ali Android app they're only $38.



yeah, just bought a couple of different Trinity IEMs off the sales page here so may have to wait a day or two lest I upset the delicate nature of SWMBO.


----------



## Selenium

Wiljen said:


> yeah, just bought a couple of different Trinity IEMs off the sales page here so may have to wait a day or two lest I upset the delicate nature of SWMBO.



I almost bit twice on probably the same IEMs(Icarus and Master) but that stupid cable system though...


----------



## Wiljen

Selenium said:


> I almost bit twice on probably the same IEMs(Icarus and Master) but that stupid cable system though...



Yep, you did! for what they asked for them I couldn't pass up the chance to try them out.   I'm not in love with the cable system either but for the money, I figured I could hardly count that against them.


----------



## Selenium

Wiljen said:


> Yep, you did! for what they asked for them I couldn't pass up the chance to try them out.   I'm not in love with the cable system either but for the money, I figured I could hardly count that against them.



I know... that guy was almost giving them away.


----------



## Wiljen

Selenium said:


> I know... that guy was almost giving them away.



If you want, we can probably work out a swap sometime and take a couple weeks to try a few of each others stuff.  We each provide our own tips of course because Yuck.


----------



## dorino (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh, by the way, here's the link where I bought those TFZ King IEMs; there's one pair left. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TFZ-King-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Monitor-Headphones-with/352181916704

I've got no experience with TFZ. I'm not huge into IEMs, but have been looking for a new pair for a while and the King had good reviews, from what I could tell, and 54 dollars was a substantial discount.


----------



## Selenium

Wiljen said:


> If you want, we can probably work out a swap sometime and take a couple weeks to try a few of each others stuff.  We each provide our own tips of course because Yuck.



Yeah maybe. I just got my Fiio F9, too! Gonna take a buying break until 11/11. I'll PM you my stuff!


----------



## thejoker13 (Oct 15, 2017)

Selenium said:


> They aren't sub-$100 earphones though.


I paid 105.00 for mine, and I feel like more people need to hear them because they are that great!  I think only being 5.00 over shouldn't exclude them from being discussed in this thread. I apologize if I'm being out of line bringing them up in this thread though.


----------



## groucho69

dorino said:


> Thanks! I was able to pick up a pair of TFZ King IEMs for 54 dollars through the same seller.



Small price to have your zither fragranted


----------



## danimoca

I'm very tempted by the Tin Audio T2's. But I haven't found any proper impressions on them. Can anyone do some very quick ones? I'd appreciate it very much!

Thanks.


----------



## Selenium

Fight!


----------



## Cantrell

English taboo or whatever site for the NC50 is a bit weird l, but I placed an order and waiting for the next of several ordering and shipping steps.

If you pick the other package just below the color options there's a $59 option and  $67.option. Shipping in not sure on yet but estimate on cheaper package to US w basic is free I think while Fed Ex 3-5 day totals about $87 total.

I'll update ya'll on process as it goes.


----------



## gazzington

thinking of getting kz zs5, are they any good for death/black metal?


----------



## crabdog

Cantrell said:


> English taboo or whatever site for the NC50 is a bit weird l, but I placed an order and waiting for the next of several ordering and shipping steps.
> 
> If you pick the other package just below the color options there's a $59 option and  $67.option. Shipping in not sure on yet but estimate on cheaper package to US w basic is free I think while Fed Ex 3-5 day totals about $87 total.
> 
> I'll update ya'll on process as it goes.


Looking forward to your impressions on it!


----------



## Viber

haha, don't you just LOVE Chinese marketing slogans?


----------



## djmakemynight

Viber said:


> haha, don't you just LOVE Chinese marketing slogans?



Lol. That made my day. Thanks!


----------



## CoiL

Selenium said:


> Fight!



What is this orange one? Silver is DM5 ?


----------



## djmakemynight

CoiL said:


> What is this orange one? Silver is DM5 ?



BVGP DM5 vs Fiio F9


----------



## CoiL

Aaah yes, now I recall reading HF review... they should be mid-bass focused IEM (not much though) and for me midbass area humps are out, not my taste. I can tolerate little boosted lows but not midbass, I get headache. So probably DM5 will be better choice for me?


----------



## Viber (Oct 17, 2017)

I finished my reviews for the brand new Awei AK8 (bluetooth) and the KZ ZS6:

AWEI AK8: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19322
^Note that George from GB accepted my request and generated a coupon for me to include in this review.

ZS6: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs6.22686/reviews#review-19321

Took me a lot of time to complete, hope this benefits some users.


----------



## groucho69

Viber said:


> haha, don't you just LOVE Chinese marketing slogans?



Now why would I release?


----------



## thelonius97

Have people here pre-ordered the AuGlamour RT-1? I believe the last date to do so is the 20th of this month.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

thelonius97 said:


> Have people here pre-ordered the AuGlamour RT-1? I believe the last date to do so is the 20th of this month.


Mind shedding some info on what type of iems they are and where to preorder them. All I could find in google was written in chinese


----------



## thelonius97 (Oct 17, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> Mind shedding some info on what type of iems they are and where to preorder them. All I could find in google was written in chinese


*Facebook page*

Don't know much myself, but I remember they were brought up a while ago on this thread. They have a representative who is pretty fluent in English and can probably help you out.


----------



## Slater

djmakemynight said:


> BVGP DM5 vs Fiio F9



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1564#post-13783282


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Aaah yes, now I recall reading HF review... they should be mid-bass focused IEM (not much though) and for me midbass area humps are out, not my taste. I can tolerate little boosted lows but not midbass, I get headache. So probably DM5 will be better choice for me?



Better choice compared to what?


----------



## Wiljen

Viber said:


> haha, don't you just LOVE Chinese marketing slogans?



Got a set of these on the way to try out.  Didn't realize I was in bondage.


----------



## Wiljen

I asked George from Gearbest about a couple of new UiiSii branded in-ears they have listed.  Anybody know any more about them yet?  I am hoping to get a set for a review tour.

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_771540.html
https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_712207.html


----------



## Cantrell

So latest update on ordering Veedix NC50  w English taobao... so final price for the cheaper IEM package plus DHL 3-5 day w service fees, duties, currency conversion % charge, etc is $92. Also at my request they removed 60g of weight (so total is 500g) so I wouldn't have to pay an extra  $8 or so in shipping. While there's a couple of extra steps we're not usually used to, they've been very quick and responsive.

I'll post again when shipped, when they've arrived, if there's any issues from billing/spending/fraud via site in the future... as well as later on IEM after good break in and listening period.


----------



## Cantrell

I'd be quite curious to directly compare the NC50 with the Tone King 9 Tail especially, but also the PMV A-01 MK2, DZAT DF 10, TY G3 MK1 &/or MK2, Urbanfun HiFi and Flare Audio R2 series if anyone has any/all locally in Greater Seattle/Puget Sound region or at next local Audio gathering.


----------



## crabdog

Cantrell said:


> So latest update on ordering Veedix NC50  w English taobao... so final price for the cheaper IEM package plus DHL 3-5 day w service fees, duties, currency conversion % charge, etc is $92. Also at my request they removed 60g of weight (so total is 500g) so I wouldn't have to pay an extra  $8 or so in shipping. While there's a couple of extra steps we're not usually used to, they've been very quick and responsive.
> 
> I'll post again when shipped, when they've arrived, if there's any issues from billing/spending/fraud via site in the future... as well as later on IEM after good break in and listening period.


Great, am also interested to hear about your experience with that taobao agent.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the BGVP BKYT MRY6. Decent but not a game changer.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19326/


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I asked George from Gearbest about a couple of new UiiSii branded in-ears they have listed.  Anybody know any more about them yet?  I am hoping to get a set for a review tour.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_771540.html
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_712207.html



Vidal gave the 905 terribly low marks: http://www.aproear.co.uk/uiisii-hi-905/

The T8 didn't fare too much better.

I wouldn't be surprised if the T7 was the identical hybrid drivers as the 905, just in a 'sports' shell.

If you're looking for a good UiiSii, save your trouble and get the UiiSii CM5 instead. It's unbelievable for $20.


----------



## Shmulkey

Viber said:


> I finished my reviews for the brand new Awei AK8 (bluetooth) and the KZ ZS6:
> 
> AWEI AK8: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19322
> ^Note that George from GB accepted my request and generated a coupon for me to include in this review.



The code doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## djmakemynight

Wiljen said:


> I asked George from Gearbest about a couple of new UiiSii branded in-ears they have listed.  Anybody know any more about them yet?  I am hoping to get a set for a review tour.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_771540.html
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_712207.html



I got the UiiSii CM5 and T8s (still in box). CM5 comes with a 10mm graphene dual diaphragm driver. 

OOTB, I was kinda blown away by the lush bass with clear vocals. Sounds like getting front row seats. Soundstage wasn't compromised. Some subtle details in songs were also more prominent.


----------



## djmakemynight

Slater said:


> Vidal gave the 905 terribly low marks: http://www.aproear.co.uk/uiisii-hi-905/
> 
> The T8 didn't fare too much better.
> 
> ...



I agree that CM5 is really something for 20 bucks. Before the CM5, I was using KZ ZST and KZ ZS3 as my daily drivers. When I took my first listen to CM5, my jaw kinda dropped.

CM5 has a very different sound compared to KZ and it is very enjoyable. Comfort for me, CM5 is the best.


----------



## Vidal

Wiljen said:


> I asked George from Gearbest about a couple of new UiiSii branded in-ears they have listed.  Anybody know any more about them yet?  I am hoping to get a set for a review tour.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_771540.html
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_712207.html



They're overpriced on Gearbest, available elsewhere for less try Amazon. The Hi-905 lack any real low end but they're likely to be different from the T7, I think the 905s were tuned to be neutral but ended up just plain awful.


----------



## Viber

Shmulkey said:


> The code doesn't seem to be working.



I pm'd George and it's working now


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 18, 2017)

So maybe change it to CM5 and T7 since the 905 is a known quantity at this point.  Was just looking at the "new" items on GB to see what might be interesting.  was hoping for the Auglamour Rt-1.   How about the R1S  I haven't heard much on those either.


----------



## RvTrav

I have the UiiSii HM7, Hi 905, T8, T7 and CM5.  Each of these are very different in design and in sound signature.  Consequently the T7 is very different from the Hi 905  The T7  compares best to the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD.  The Pro HD is much less expensive and I have a slight preference to its overall sound.  I've owned the Hi 905 for over a 10 months now and it remains my favourite earphone.  I agree with Vidal on many aspects of the Hi 905.  It is bass light and I believe UiiSii was going for a neutral sound signature and in my world of "neutral" I believe that they achieved this.  However much I like the Hi 905, I believe that most people will agree with Vidal's assessment of the Hi 905 and prefer an earphone with more bass.  If however you can live with less bass and are looking for something different, with great clarity and detail that is open and airy and has an interesting aspect to the soundstage and imaging you might want to give the Hi 905 a try.  Vidal is also correct on the GearBest's pricing I  paid much less for both the Hi 905 and T7.  I also must point out that I have many earphones that Vidal has reviewed and for everyone other than the Hi 905 I am in agreement.    

I feel that for their price the CM5 ($20us) and HM7 (under $10us) are excellent choices.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> My review of the BGVP BKYT MRY6. Decent but not a game changer.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19326/



Great review. You liked them way more than I do though, haha. That statement could be applied to the YPS04 as well. Looks like they changed up the accessories a bit vs. the set I have which do not include the white tips. Mine came with three sets of essentially the same generic small bore tips you find on every budget Chinese earphone, just in different colors and none of which actually fit the earphones properly. They just mash up against the housings, deforming them which makes getting a seal impossible. Nozzle is way too short for the girth of the housings. Only tips I could find that work are KZ's Starlines and my UE600 tips.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just Received the NICEHCK Bro earphone and have to say they are much better than I expected


----------



## Carrow

HungryPanda said:


> Just Received the NICEHCK Bro earphone and have to say they are much better than I expected



Let us know what you think, bro


----------



## S4pp

maxxevv said:


> You can look at Vidal's site for some cross referencing too as the EC1, the ZS5, ZS6 and **** have been reviewed there too.
> 
> www.aproear.co.uk
> 
> From what I've seen, there really isn't a budget, truly neutral and balanced sounding one that has removable cables.  You'll probably have to move into the US$60+ bracket to get there.



Yeah yeah yeah, i'm on it every single day since i wrote my msg, Hmm you're right i know but to make my opinion i need like everybody to test myself ...^^



loomisjohnson said:


> randomly just saw this on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TFZ-Series-3-In-Ear-Monitor-Headphones-Black/352181928610?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> absolutely no affiliation



Thanks a lot, i put your link into my favoris ! 



vladstef said:


> There is Tin Audio T2 for a more balanced option with removable cables, currently praised here by some experienced head-fiers like @HungryPanda  and @B9Scrambler . I am personally also considering it, can be found for around 35 euros on Aliexpress app. I've used ZS5 and it's not even close to being balanced, so I would scratch ZS5 and ZS6 without thinking twice.



Yep, they look gorgeous quality and certainly more balanced than zs5/zs6 but i don't like the design... Argh, ok, i must test! ^^

So finally I go for Zs5, Es3, BOSSHIFI B3 and Tin Audio T2. Huge thanks everyone.


----------



## VonBoedfeld (Oct 18, 2017)

I just got the E-Mi CI880 from Aliexpress.
I'm a bit disappointed.
Soundstage, resolution, mids are very good.
Heights are too strong for me and I miss the sub-bass.

What do you think of the DZAT DF-10 or MEMT X5?


----------



## DBaldock9

VonBoedfeld said:


> I just got the E-Mi CI880 from Aliexpress.
> I'm a bit disappointed.
> Soundstage, resolution, mids are very good.
> Heights are too strong for me and I miss the sub-bass.
> ...



I have both the DZAT DF-10, and the original version of the MEMT X5.
For me, the DF-10 has more, low Bass of the two, but the X5 is still pretty good (and it's really small - good for wearing while sleeping).
I'm using after-market silicone tips on both of them - either JVC Spiral Dot (L), or some Large tips I ordered from Penon Audio.


----------



## -brnz

Hi guys, here I am again. So, I'm still looking for a good earphone for rock music.
Budget - $30 MAX and preferably on Gearbest, Banggood or Alie. I'm from Brazil and Amazon/Ebay usually don't ship here.

After some more research I've came up to these options:

UiiSii CM5  - https://www.banggood.com/UiiSii-CM5...ol-Microphone-p-1197819.html?rmmds=mywishlist

MEMT X5 - https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...mic-Earbuds-Hifi-Bass/119089_32791270664.html

DZAT DF-10 - https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...IFI-Fever-DIY-Wooded/1825606_32604737863.html

URBANFUN - https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...108.1000016.1.379cb74f9rIzDd&isOrigTitle=true

Which one would be better for rock music? I'm pretty noob but with the researchs I've made so far I believe that I need something with a more balanced sound, not so bassy right?

Feel free to suggest other options that are not on this list, but once again, please make sure it's avaliable on Gearbest Banggood or Alie 

This place is awesome. I still don't understand 90% of the things you guys talk but I already learned a couple of ( very basic  ) things. Thanks!


----------



## Cantrell

-brnz said:


> Hi guys, here I am again. So, I'm still looking for a good earphone for rock music.
> Budget - $30 MAX and preferably on Gearbest, Banggood or Alie. I'm from Brazil and Amazon/Ebay usually don't ship here.
> 
> After some more research I've came up to these options:
> ...



Couple questions, what genre/bands rock are your most frequently listening to?

Are you looking for more enjoyable relaxed musical experience, middle of the road or highly detailed analytical experience?


----------



## -brnz

Cantrell said:


> Couple questions, what genre/bands rock are your most frequently listening to?
> 
> Are you looking for more enjoyable relaxed musical experience, middle of the road or highly detailed analytical experience?



I listen mostly to  Foo Fighters, Richie Kotzen, Linkin Park ( R.I.P Chester ), Chris Cornell/Audioslave/Soundgarden ( R.I.P Chris ), Pearl Jam, Papa Roach, Kings of Leon , The Winery Dogs, Stone Sour, Bon Jovi, Aerosmith, Rise Against, Yellowcard..
Basically most of rock subgenres I believe.

About your other question, I don't really know how to answer.. I like to be able to listen the details of the song, like that great drums, bass, guitar solo.. but I'm also not that crazy about it. I mean, I'm not an audiophile or any sort of enthusiast. 
I guess middle of the road then?

I'm pretty noob, hope anything I said made any sense lol


----------



## MoshiMoshi

-brnz said:


> Hi guys, here I am again. So, I'm still looking for a good earphone for rock music.
> Budget - $30 MAX and preferably on Gearbest, Banggood or Alie. I'm from Brazil and Amazon/Ebay usually don't ship here.
> 
> After some more research I've came up to these options:
> ...


To my knowledge UiiSii CM5 is cheaper straight off Amazon, and faster shipping. Why don't you have CI880 on the list btw? They can be had for $25.


----------



## -brnz

MoshiMoshi said:


> To my knowledge UiiSii CM5 is cheaper straight off Amazon, and faster shipping. Why don't you have CI880 on the list btw? They can be had for $25.



Thanks for replying, but like I said, I can't buy from Amazon. They don't ship to Brazil. 
Regarding the CI880, I could only find it on Alie and there it's costs around $50. Unfortunately I can't afford it


----------



## Mariusik

MoshiMoshi said:


> To my knowledge UiiSii CM5 is cheaper straight off Amazon, and faster shipping. Why don't you have CI880 on the list btw? They can be had for $25.


Do you happen to know if the hybrid **** UEs would be a viable alternative? I'm looking for an over ear alternative for my CI880, with a tad less treble (i already ordered the ZS3 from Gearbest couldn't resist the 8 dollar price, i'm very new to chi-fi, but saw sime comments that the CM5 is superior to the ZS3).  Thanks


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Just Received the NICEHCK Bro earphone and have to say they are much better than I expected



Listen bro, bros don’t do that to their best bros. You gotta be more bro-like, bro. Understand what I’m saying, bro?


----------



## snip3r77

DBaldock9 said:


> I have both the DZAT DF-10, and the original version of the MEMT X5.
> For me, the DF-10 has more, low Bass of the two, but the X5 is still pretty good (and it's really small - good for wearing while sleeping).
> I'm using after-market silicone tips on both of them - either JVC Spiral Dot (L), or some Large tips I ordered from Penon Audio.


The tips of the x5 tends to slip a lot lol


----------



## Cantrell

-brnz said:


> I listen mostly to  Foo Fighters, Richie Kotzen, Linkin Park ( R.I.P Chester ), Chris Cornell/Audioslave/Soundgarden ( R.I.P Chris ), Pearl Jam, Papa Roach, Kings of Leon , The Winery Dogs, Stone Sour, Bon Jovi, Aerosmith, Rise Against, Yellowcard..
> Basically most of rock subgenres I believe.
> 
> About your other question, I don't really know how to answer.. I like to be able to listen the details of the song, like that great drums, bass, guitar solo.. but I'm also not that crazy about it. I mean, I'm not an audiophile or any sort of enthusiast.
> ...




I'd recommend looking at IEM that have great, warmish mids to start with that have weight to them (not thin mids), strong male vocal performance, Average or better mid bass sound, above average bass levels but not too much bass. Decent sub sonic bass  (the thump), extended but smooth highs with low to zero sibilance.

Everyone's ears and preferences are different so you'll have to take what you read and recommendations and make best guess based upon your preferences in music EQ and ear sensitivities.

Rank your options based on that and compare strengths and weaknesses of each and take the plunge.


----------



## theredhood (Oct 19, 2017)

VonBoedfeld said:


> I just got the E-Mi CI880 from Aliexpress.
> I'm a bit disappointed.
> Soundstage, resolution, mids are very good.
> Heights are too strong for me and I miss the sub-bass.
> ...



If you're sensitive to highs, I wouldn't recommend the X5. Although the treble doesn't extend that high it's pretty strong/boosted. Other then that, it's sub-bass does satisfy.


----------



## djmakemynight (Oct 19, 2017)

-brnz said:


> I listen mostly to  Foo Fighters, Richie Kotzen, Linkin Park ( R.I.P Chester ), Chris Cornell/Audioslave/Soundgarden ( R.I.P Chris ), Pearl Jam, Papa Roach, Kings of Leon , The Winery Dogs, Stone Sour, Bon Jovi, Aerosmith, Rise Against, Yellowcard..
> Basically most of rock subgenres I believe.
> 
> About your other question, I don't really know how to answer.. I like to be able to listen the details of the song, like that great drums, bass, guitar solo.. but I'm also not that crazy about it. I mean, I'm not an audiophile or any sort of enthusiast.
> ...



Listened with CM5 on LG V20 Vol:30/75 (Spotify):

Linkin Park - Numb
Papa Roach - Last Resort
Aerosmith - I don't want to miss a thing (Touchstone version)
The Doors - Riders on the storm

These are tracks I know.

I will use the Aerosmith piece which is orchestra-like since there are quite some instruments. The intro is beautiful with the snare drum and cello(i believe?). I also noticed a deep bass hump 1.49-2.00.

Details: I can hear drums, guitar on the left, piano and violins on the right. Cymbal clash on the left. Vocals are central and forward from the instruments. There are also some pretty central drums and guitar in the middle of the song. Closing to the end there is the triangle(tinging sound) on the left as well.

Btw, I am hearing this at work and CM5 does not have the isolation like KZ ZS3 so i might have missed out some sounds.

Apologies if I am wrong with some of the instrument names. Never could remember them.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> The tips of the x5 tends to slip a lot lol



That's 1 of the reasons why I stopped using them. It got old real quick, and I wasn't going to glue the tips on. So in the drawer of forgotten IEMs they go...


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> That's 1 of the reasons why I stopped using them. It got old real quick, and I wasn't going to glue the tips on. So in the drawer of forgotten IEMs they go...


Should listen to it once a while. Really amazes me imho


----------



## loomisjohnson

-brnz said:


> Hi guys, here I am again. So, I'm still looking for a good earphone for rock music.
> Budget - $30 MAX and preferably on Gearbest, Banggood or Alie. I'm from Brazil and Amazon/Ebay usually don't ship here.
> 
> After some more research I've came up to these options:
> ...


of your list, the urbanfun is the most balanced, though it doesn't lack for lowend impact--it would be my first pick. the memt is very good for rock and isolates well  but is more bass-emphasized and the dzat is also vg but won't have the clarity/refinement of the urbanfun. i haven't heard the uiisii, which lurk and and others here really like, but i'm led to believe it's quite bassy.


----------



## Hemanth Battula

Hypthus said:


> Hi, first of all sorry for my bad English. I am looking for basshead chinese IEM's and they should be below 150$. I am looking for chinese ones because they are not much choice if I choose European ones (just Shure SE215, Sennheiser Momentum and 1More 1001).. I have Sony MDR-XB90EX, sound and bass level is not enough for me. I want deep and punchy bass. I listen Electronic and Rap/Hip-Hop. So vocals are bit important too. Oh, and I will buy it from AliExpress


Can u sell ur xb90ex to me. Plz message me ?


----------



## xilon

Hello there. 
I received these gems:

https://m.it.aliexpress.com/s/item/...rbuds-Metal-Heavy-Bass-with-Mic-Earhook-Sound

Double dynamic drivers! I say they are hidden gems! These sound INSANELY good. I got KZ zse too but these Schuder are superior in comparison.
These sound less bassy but much more clearer and detailed, the signature is similar to hybrids. The housings are large but very light.


----------



## dorino (Oct 19, 2017)

I got my TFZ King headphones. They were open box on eBay for 54 dollars. Unfortunately, they're broken. Sound is terrible and distorted, and only mono. Tried multiple sources, same luck. Pretty disappointed; I haven't had this kind of experience with open box headphones before, but I guess it's always a possibility.

So, I'm in the market again. Does anybody know of any good deals for around 40-60 dollars right now? Ideally a proper sale, rather than a normal price.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

theredhood said:


> If you're sensitive to highs, I wouldn't recommend the X5. Although the treble doesn't extend that high it's pretty strong/boosted. Other then that, it's sub-bass does satisfy.


Thanks for your recommendation.
I am looking for a "daily rocker" with microphone and controls.
For serious listening I have Nuforce Primo 8 and TDK IE800 as in ears.
I am searching something similar to the sound of the TDK IE800 but with microphone and controls.

Thanks


----------



## loomisjohnson

delete


----------



## crabdog

VonBoedfeld said:


> Thanks for your recommendation.
> I am looking for a "daily rocker" with microphone and controls.
> For serious listening I have Nuforce Primo 8 and TDK IE800 as in ears.
> I am searching something similar to the sound of the TDK IE800 but with microphone and controls.
> ...


I was about to suggest the Tin Audio T2 but it doesn't have a microphone. Would be a good option if you have a spare MMCX cable with mic or you don't mind buying an extra there are some on AE for as little as $5


----------



## Griffith

dorino said:


> I got my TFZ King headphones. They were open box on eBay for 54 dollars. Unfortunately, they're broken. Sound is terrible and distorted, and only mono. Tried multiple sources, same luck. Pretty disappointed; I haven't had this kind of experience with open box headphones before, but I guess it's always a possibility.
> 
> So, I'm in the market again. Does anybody know of any good deals for around 40-60 dollars right now? Ideally a proper sale, rather than a normal price.



Wait until the 11th of next month. Aliexpress will have it's equivalent of "Black Friday" then.


----------



## groucho69

dorino said:


> I got my TFZ King headphones. They were open box on eBay for 54 dollars. Unfortunately, they're broken. Sound is terrible and distorted, and only mono. Tried multiple sources, same luck. Pretty disappointed; I haven't had this kind of experience with open box headphones before, but I guess it's always a possibility.
> 
> So, I'm in the market again. Does anybody know of any good deals for around 40-60 dollars right now? Ideally a proper sale, rather than a normal price.



Well that just bites the big one


----------



## Selenium

dorino said:


> I got my TFZ King headphones. They were open box on eBay for 54 dollars. Unfortunately, they're broken. Sound is terrible and distorted, and only mono. Tried multiple sources, same luck. Pretty disappointed; I haven't had this kind of experience with open box headphones before, but I guess it's always a possibility.
> 
> So, I'm in the market again. Does anybody know of any good deals for around 40-60 dollars right now? Ideally a proper sale, rather than a normal price.



That's the same company that sent me a busted Macaw GT100s. Blinq right?


----------



## dorino

Selenium said:


> That's the same company that sent me a busted Macaw GT100s. Blinq right?



Yeah. It's hard to be mad about it. It didn't work, but they sent a return label within an hour of messaging them. It's part of the nature of open box stuff.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

crabdog said:


> I was about to suggest the Tin Audio T2 but it doesn't have a microphone. Would be a good option if you have a spare MMCX cable with mic or you don't mind buying an extra there are some on AE for as little as $5


Do you own the zs6? How do these compare?
Couldn't find any proper review of the t2. I hear the t2 lacks some low end.


----------



## Gabbaking

Hello guys, long time reader but posting for the first time. 

I was wondering if I can get some recommendations for IEMs which I can wear under a full face motorcycle helmet. I have Qcy q19( slim Bluetooth ones) Mpow (again Bluetooth) and both comes off when I'm trying helmet on and extremely painful duel to the size of them.

Budget is under $50 and after something which will provide excellent isolation as wind noise reaches over 90 db on highways which extremely dangerous.

I was scrolling through the forums and was suggested cx300 as a good suggestion given the size and isolation it provides and shure ones which are out of budget for.

In terms of C-HIFI,  I do like the KZ Zs5(similar to shure ones?) I would prefer Bluetooth ones but wired is fine due to smaller size and comfort.

Thanks in advance


----------



## djmakemynight

Gabbaking said:


> Hello guys, long time reader but posting for the first time.
> 
> I was wondering if I can get some recommendations for IEMs which I can wear under a full face motorcycle helmet. I have Qcy q19( slim Bluetooth ones) Mpow (again Bluetooth) and both comes off when I'm trying helmet on and extremely painful duel to the size of them.
> 
> ...



Hi there, isolation wise, ZS3 can almost function as ear plugs. They are modeled almost like custom in ears so comfort should be covered as well.

KZ does have bluetooth modules to go with their IEMs as well. You can have a look at that or ask around in the KZ thread. Don't get overwhelmed by the friendly responses though, you have been warned.


----------



## Selenium

Check out the Carbo Tenore. Tiny with good isolation.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2017)

Gabbaking said:


> Hello guys, long time reader but posting for the first time.
> 
> I was wondering if I can get some recommendations for IEMs which I can wear under a full face motorcycle helmet. I have Qcy q19( slim Bluetooth ones) Mpow (again Bluetooth) and both comes off when I'm trying helmet on and extremely painful duel to the size of them.
> 
> ...



QKZ DM300. It's wired, is behind the ear design, and has removable cables. It's sealed and it has excellent isolation. The shape allows it to sit very flat in the ear, and it results in a secure and comfortable fit. It will be smooth to take your helmet on and off with the DM300 inserted.

The sound is v-shaped (single dynamic driver), and decent for it's price. You can read about it here: http://www.aproear.co.uk/qkz-dm300/

2 others with similar design, fitment, isolation, and sound characteristics would be the QKZ W1 Pro (wired, behind the ear, and the sibling to the DM300) and the iRock A8 (wired, behind the ear, and a 2x dynamic driver).

The iRock has a slight mid-forward sound, which some people like and some don't. It responds to EQ very well, and once tailored with EQ is definitely the best out of the bunch. If you don't want to EQ and just want to stick with the stock sound, I would go with the DM300.

Those would be my 3 recommendations based on your requirements. All 3 are easy to drive with any source (including cell phones). None are going to sound as good as the ZS5 though. What's really holding you back is the helmet requirement.

You MIGHT also be able to get away with the MEMT X5. It's physically very small, but it is not flat like the others. So I can't guarantee that it won't rub or get tugged when you take your helmet on and off.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Is the MARK II the correct urbanfun? Also is it a step up from the headphones that come with the s8?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Can someone share their impressions of the tin audio t2. Cannot find a single review. I just ordered them blindly off ebay for 53 dollars including shipping.


----------



## vector84

MoshiMoshi said:


> Is the MARK II the correct urbanfun? Also is it a step up from the headphones that come with the s8?


Confusing wording - not really sure what you might mean by "MARK II"?

As far as I know, you can tell Urbanfun HiFi variants apart by the cable:
Original Hybrid - braided cable casing
New Hybrid - grey rubber cable
Beryllium DD only - black rubber cable


Don't have those AKGs so I can't speak to the other question.


----------



## thelonius97 (Oct 20, 2017)

Fahim Foysal said:


> Can someone share their impressions of the tin audio t2. Cannot find a single review. I just ordered them blindly off ebay for 53 dollars including shipping.


Last I checked, Wxxxxxy on AliExpress was selling them for around $40.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

thelonius97 said:


> Last I checked, **** on AliExpress was selling them for around $40.


As far as I know Ali express sellers only ship to the paypal address. My country doesn't have paypal so I use my sister's paypal instead who lives in canada.


----------



## thelonius97

Fahim Foysal said:


> As far as I know Ali express sellers only ship to the paypal address. My country doesn't have paypal so I use my sister's paypal instead who lives in canada.


I always use card, and I'm pretty sure you can specify whatever address you want on Ali. In fact, I don't think they even accept PayPal.


----------



## Wiljen

thelonius97 said:


> Last I checked, **** on AliExpress was selling them for around $40.



Pretty sure that is a banned seller here and one they certainly do not recommend due to previous malfeasance.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

thelonius97 said:


> I always use card, and I'm pretty sure you can specify whatever address you want on Ali. In fact, I don't think they even accept PayPal.


Wow didn't know that. Will purchase stuff from there next time.  
However the tin audio t2 is 50 usd in both ali and penonaudio. I just checked. Am I missing something?


----------



## Qualcheduno

Fahim Foysal said:


> Wow didn't know that. Will purchase stuff from there next time.
> However the tin audio t2 is 50 usd in both ali and penonaudio. I just checked. Am I missing something?


You have to use the Aliexpress android app


----------



## s4tch

Fahim Foysal said:


> As far as I know Ali express sellers only ship to the paypal address. My country doesn't have paypal so I use my sister's paypal instead who lives in canada.


aliexpress only started accepting paypal recently. you can use alipay and that works for bangladesh. i'm sorry you didn't ask earlier, we could have saved you a couple of bucks.


----------



## HungryPanda

The banned seller is ok to buy from as they are reliable, just banned from head-fi for nefarious postings


----------



## thelonius97

Wiljen said:


> Pretty sure that is a banned seller here and one they certainly do not recommend due to previous malfeasance.


Crap. I keep on forgetting about that; I've x'd it out now. And yeah, as @HungryPanda said, they're reliable (as far as I know). I've ordered from them twice.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

s4tch said:


> aliexpress only started accepting paypal recently. you can use alipay and that works for bangladesh. i'm sorry you didn't ask earlier, we could have saved you a couple of bucks.


Thanks a lot for trying to save me some bucks. Means a lot. Might buy something in the upcoming sale in ali. I forgot the exact date. Isn't it on the 11th?


----------



## HungryPanda

And as far as the Tin audio T2's go you will really like them as they are terrific earphones, well balanced, clear and great to listen to


----------



## Fahim Foysal

@HungryPanda  I see you own the tin audio t2. Can you please answer these two question for me. How do they compare to the ch9t? and does the t2 lack bass?

I get the feeling I will regret my purchase


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 20, 2017)

thelonius97 said:


> Crap. I keep on forgetting about that; I've x'd it out now. And yeah, as @HungryPanda said, they're reliable (as far as I know). I've ordered from them twice.



Of course it has not been x'd out in messages where you were quoted, but yes, I  have gotten a couple of things from them very quickly.  No problems with product quality or with  customer satisfaction.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

HungryPanda said:


> And as far as the Tin audio T2's go you will really like them as they are terrific earphones, well balanced, clear and great to listen to


Thanks a lot man. Can you answer those two questions for me please.


----------



## HungryPanda

Fahim Foysal said:


> @HungryPanda  I see you own the tin audio t2. Can you please answer these two question for me. How do they compare to the ch9t? and does the t2 lack bass?
> 
> I get the feeling I will regret my purchase



You will not regret this purchase, bass is present when asked for. These have a much more clear and defined sound than the Pioneers and if I had to chose between them I would pick the T2


----------



## Fahim Foysal

HungryPanda said:


> You will not regret this purchase, bass is present when asked for. These have a much more clear and defined sound than the Pioneers and if I had to chose between them I would pick the T2


Got it. You just made me feel a lot more confident about this purchase. Cheers buddy.


----------



## zozabaw (Oct 20, 2017)

hi guys which is best headphone for bass heavy music with a strong sub bass. Right now I am checking tennmak cello, lker i8, svara red. My source is only smartphone and spotify to power and play the headphones... I want to know the differences. I like good vocals with good bass and a strong sub bass.. any advice is nice


----------



## djmakemynight

zozabaw said:


> hi guys which is best headphone bass heavy music with a strong sub bass. Right now I am checking tennmak cello, lker i8, svara red. my source is only smartphone and spotify to power and play the headphones... I want to know the differences thanks. I like good vocals with good bass and a strong sub bass.. any advice is nice



You might want to look at the UiiSii CM5 which is going for 20 bucks. I recently tested them on Spotify with my LG V20 and found a piece: Aerosmith - I don't want to miss a thing (Touchstone film version).

It was my first time hearing that version since I was testing them out for another head-fier looking for something to go with rock. This is actually like a rock/orchestra mix. I could hear the instruments quite clearly and the bass was solid and full.


----------



## zozabaw

oke bro I will check thanks for advice


----------



## Carrow

Just quickly - do you think €40 is a good price to pay for an as-new set of VJJB V1S? I know a guy selling them, says he ordered from somewhere with markup & he won't let them go for lower than that. Worth it or not?


----------



## crabdog

Carrow said:


> Just quickly - do you think €40 is a good price to pay for an as-new set of VJJB V1S? I know a guy selling them, says he ordered from somewhere with markup & he won't let them go for lower than that. Worth it or not?


Dude they're $17 brand new on AliExpress. Tell that guy to go f@$k himself.


----------



## Carrow

crabdog said:


> Dude they're $17 brand new on AliExpress. Tell that guy to go f@$k himself.



Yikes! OK then, hard pass.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2017)

Carrow said:


> Yikes! OK then, hard pass.



What a nice guy. With friends like that who needs enemies?

Anyways, they don't even sound that great.

If you really want a pair, and are willing to just pay for shipping, I'll give you my (like new) pair for free.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Gabbaking

djmakemynight said:


> Hi there, isolation wise, ZS3 can almost function as ear plugs





Slater said:


> QKZ DM300.



Thanks guys for the suggestions. Out of the bunch, I like ZS3 based on the shape especially being behind the ears and bluetooth compatibility. I am happy to spend upto $50 if its gets me a decent IEMs.

PS: What about boarsemans? seems to be decently rated


----------



## Cantrell

So latest update w English TaoBao agent and The Veedix NC50. 1st thing is, BE VERY aware of Chinese holidays and political events.... in 2017 between all the week long holidays, weekends and 19th Communist Chinese "Congress" (every 5 years) there's very few days from late Sept to end of Oct where they're not on holiday in China... and Nov through early January is China busy season where it goes from 2 weeks to 4 + weeks to get order at doorstep with standard shipping (from what I've read for orders from China generally speaking). 

I started off with week long national day holiday, Oct 1-8, got it ordered and arrived at their warehouse in about 2 days. Got weight reduced and shipping selected and paid for before start of their week long congress  holiday. So from 18th until after 24th it's in processing status for shipping. 2-3 days after that it will go to Hong Kong and hopefully it will go to shipped status with tracking number then as well with estimated delivery window.

Since I contacted them about placing my order late Aug, they've only actually been at work Oct 9-13 and Oct 16-17 until they return again on Oct 25th.

So basically I paid the extra $30+ for 3-5 day shipping to get IEM in about 30 days. If not for holidays I would have had them Oct 13th-16th at latest, instead it will be around Oct 30th to Nov 6th range. If I had done regular shipping it would be Nov 3rd-24th range     

Frankly kinda pissed me off there's ZERO notification of this on website or during ordering process.

Basically because of holidays and commie congress I probably would have been better off waiting for the 11.11 sale and spending the $10-$15 extra to get Tone King 9 Tail, as well as not having to go through several steps to order & pay then several separate steps to get shipped and pay where you have to frequent website and wait, see what price is then pay, wait, see it arrived/status then wait, select shipping pay again and wait for status, then at some point I'll get tracking number.

They're quick when at work, but if you're accustom to typical simple ordering processes in the USA it's a bit frustrating. Don't know if ordering from AE or other Chinese sites are more clearly notified of holidays and if it's more streamlined or not. I just hope these IEM are worth the hassle, time and wasted money I spent on 3-5 day shipping.


----------



## snip3r77

Fahim Foysal said:


> Can someone share their impressions of the tin audio t2. Cannot find a single review. I just ordered them blindly off ebay for 53 dollars including shipping.


That’s the way. Pls share with us


----------



## chinmie

Gabbaking said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestions. Out of the bunch, I like ZS3 based on the shape especially being behind the ears and bluetooth compatibility. I am happy to spend upto $50 if its gets me a decent IEMs.
> 
> PS: What about boarsemans? seems to be decently rated



the zs3 is rather big though, and the memory cable is finicky. i cannot fit them inside my helmet. you might want to try the memt x5 (it's small but i personally haven't try them), and the einsear T2 (works good for me)


----------



## Gabbaking

chinmie said:


> the zs3 is rather big though, and the memory cable is finicky. i cannot fit them inside my helmet. you might want to try the memt x5 (it's small but i personally haven't try them), and the einsear T2 (works good for me)



Chimmie, thank you for the suggestion from a fellow rider. It's seem like micro drivers would be the go. As much I like the features of zs3, I haven't seen many pictures of people wearing them in order to get a good idea.


----------



## crabdog

Cantrell said:


> So latest update w English TaoBao agent and The Veedix NC50. 1st thing is, BE VERY aware of Chinese holidays and political events.... in 2017 between all the week long holidays, weekends and 19th Communist Chinese "Congress" (every 5 years) there's very few days from late Sept to end of Oct where they're not on holiday in China... and Nov through early January is China busy season where it goes from 2 weeks to 4 + weeks to get order at doorstep with standard shipping (from what I've read for orders from China generally speaking).
> 
> I started off with week long national day holiday, Oct 1-8, got it ordered and arrived at their warehouse in about 2 days. Got weight reduced and shipping selected and paid for before start of their week long congress  holiday. So from 18th until after 24th it's in processing status for shipping. 2-3 days after that it will go to Hong Kong and hopefully it will go to shipped status with tracking number then as well with estimated delivery window.
> 
> ...


It's true that things slow right down around October in China because of the holiday, probably similar to delays in the west during Christmas break but more severe. The 9 tail is awesome but I'm sure you won't be disappointed with the NC50. In comparison it's more ergonomic, lighter and has more authority in the bass region. Soundstage is killer too.


----------



## Khalid762

What is the current $50 champ ?


----------



## vladstef (Oct 21, 2017)

Khalid762 said:


> What is the current $50 champ ?



As always, there isn't just one option. I am also considering some in this price range: Tin Audio T2, Svara Red and the upcoming Auglamour RT-1. There is a lack of info about all of these but I suspect that they will be comparable and all 3 of these should have amazing price/performance ratios (probably some of the best on the market, this includes sound and build quality + nice designs)


----------



## Qualcheduno (Oct 21, 2017)

Svara Red at ~32 USD on Aliexpress 

2017 New SVARA-Red In Ear Earphone DJ HIFI Earphone Bass Headset Low Frequency Human Voice Earbud With MMCX Interface
http://s.aliexpress.com/jyiMVJve
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## RodRevenge

Gabbaking said:


> Chimmie, thank you for the suggestion from a fellow rider. It's seem like micro drivers would be the go. As much I like the features of zs3, I haven't seen many pictures of people wearing them in order to get a good idea.



Sorry for getting out of topic man but using IEMs while riding can be really dangerous i advice you to be careful with that.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 21, 2017)

RodRevenge said:


> Sorry for getting out of topic man but using IEMs while riding can be really dangerous i advice you to be careful with that.



Also it is illegal in many places.  Here is a link that lists the law each state in the usa.

https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/10/31/is-it-legal-to-wear-headphones-while-driving/

Here is what I found for the UK:

There is no specific law per se that says it is illegal to drive while wearing headphones. But it is highly unadvisable and could in fact come under such driving offences as driving without due care and attention and careless driving, should a police officer deem it so.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

If it isn't illegal then make sure you go for in ears with open back design


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Also it is illegal in many places.  Here is a link that lists the law each state in the usa.
> 
> https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/10/31/is-it-legal-to-wear-headphones-while-driving/
> 
> ...



Don't they allow deaf people to have driver's licenses?


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Don't they allow deaf people to have driver's licenses?



I understand your point.  Of course they do...my deaf uncle in California drives...but he is used to compensating for his deafness and is not being distracted by music.  When I wear IEMs or headphones I get so immersed I don't think I would be safe driving.  Somehow my car sound system was different.  Sadly I left that behind in Michigan.  They drive on the "wrong " side here in the U K.  I have a difficult enough time as a pedestrian.


----------



## Vin$ent

Qualcheduno said:


> Svara Red at ~32 USD on Aliexpress
> 
> 2017 New SVARA-Red In Ear Earphone DJ HIFI Earphone Bass Headset Low Frequency Human Voice Earbud With MMCX Interface
> http://s.aliexpress.com/jyiMVJve
> (from AliExpress Android)



Tempting... However, I wonder if these come with the cable or not. It's clearly not present in the pictures but the cable specs are still listed.


----------



## Gabbaking

RodRevenge said:


> Sorry for getting out of topic man but using IEMs while riding can be really dangerous i advice you to be careful with that.



Thank you for the reply mate but if you ask any rider than they will tell you the same thing about wind voice which is actually dangerous to person's hearing as it can easily go over 90 dba at speed of 80km or more.

I'm based in Australia and we don't have any laws against it. I should add that I'm using them to cut the wind noise. I can easily hear even with ear plugs which I'm using now.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> I understand your point.  Of course they do...my deaf uncle in California drives...but he is used to compensating for his deafness and is not being distracted by music.  When I wear IEMs or headphones I get so immersed I don't think I would be safe driving.  Somehow my car sound system was different.  Sadly I left that behind in Michigan.  They drive on the "wrong " side here in the U K.  I have a difficult enough time as a pedestrian.



In Jamaica they tell you "the left side is the right side, the right side is suicide"


----------



## MoshiMoshi

vladstef said:


> As always, there isn't just one option. I am also considering some in this price range: Tin Audio T2, Svara Red and the upcoming Auglamour RT-1. There is a lack of info about all of these but I suspect that they will be comparable and all 3 of these should have amazing price/performance ratios (probably some of the best on the market, this includes sound and build quality + nice designs)


I'm also very interested in a comparison of those 3.


----------



## wastan

Khalid762 said:


> What is the current $50 champ ?



Depends on what sound you want. This is my current favorite (don't have ZS6 yet). https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-826#post-13792059


----------



## MoshiMoshi

So Tin Audio T2 vs SVARA Red vs CI880?
That would make this type of song sound the best


----------



## Khalid762

Are the 1more triple driver E1001 the best earphones/headphones for $100? I mostly listen to rap and top 100 music. Will be used unamped.


----------



## Vidal

Khalid762 said:


> Are the 1more triple driver E1001 the best earphones/headphones for $100? I mostly listen to rap and top 100 music. Will be used unamped.



No, much better earphones available for a fraction of that price, although the E1001 are nicely made and packaged.

Try my website for other options www.aproear.co.uk


----------



## s4tch

Khalid762 said:


> Are the 1more triple driver E1001 the best earphones/headphones for $100? I mostly listen to rap and top 100 music. Will be used unamped.


i'd probably get a portable dac and a pair of iem's for $100, especially if i had a bad sounding phone with a big battery.


----------



## -brnz

djmakemynight said:


> Listened with CM5 on LG V20 Vol:30/75 (Spotify):
> 
> Linkin Park - Numb
> Papa Roach - Last Resort
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! I had the ZS3 for a couple of months and overall liked it. Do you think CM5 is better than ZS3 for rock music?


----------



## TheWongWrong

@Vidal hey just wanna say I love the new changes on the website. Everything looks superb. Thanks for all the work you put in for the community.


----------



## Cantrell

crabdog said:


> It's true that things slow right down around October in China because of the holiday, probably similar to delays in the west during Christmas break but more severe. The 9 tail is awesome but I'm sure you won't be disappointed with the NC50. In comparison it's more ergonomic, lighter and has more authority in the bass region. Soundstage is killer too.



True we have our busy season, but we also aren't taking week off, 2 days on, week off 3 days on, then a week off... and they include  Christmas and western and Chinese New Years as holidays too.

Either way it's kinda confusing. Say they're on vacation after date for week has ended, says it will be a few days until status changes and shipped to HK to process ad ship, yet then somehow it's packaged and shipped during holiday and weekend. Lol, it's arriving tomorrow now... so heck if I know how to figure what gets done when with all this... just glad they arrive tomorrow


----------



## MoshiMoshi

CYoung234 said:


> Has anyone compared the Tin Audio T2 to the Svara Red? Both are in the same price range, and both seem to get a lot of positive reviews.


Did you ever get a response to this? I'd like to cop one of these.


----------



## djmakemynight

-brnz said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I had the ZS3 for a couple of months and overall liked it. Do you think CM5 is better than ZS3 for rock music?



Hi there, you are welcome. Thanks to you, i actually found such a beautiful piece of song. The last time I heard it would be almost 2 decades ago. 

Listening to the same song with the ZS3, in terms of details retrieval and bass thickness, I would say CM5 does beat out the ZS3. The CM5 is 20 bucks so I would expect it to do so.

However, the sound signature is quite different. CM5 puts you right in the 1st row as compared to ZS3 middle section seats.

If you are worried that the music would sound small, you will be quite surprised.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

MoshiMoshi said:


> So Tin Audio T2 vs SVARA Red vs CI880?





CYoung234 said:


> Has anyone compared the Tin Audio T2 to the Svara Red? Both are in the same price range, and both seem to get a lot of positive reviews.





MoshiMoshi said:


> Did you ever get a response to this? I'd like to cop one of these.


As far as I know only hungrypanda owns both the svara red and tin audio t2.  
@HungryPanda ples help these fellow members out.


----------



## Ahmad313

dontcallmejan said:


> Anyone has experience on the Ostry KC09? Also waiting for the Shozy Hibiki to land here.


I am also interested to see a review or some brief impressions about Shozy KC09 but it seems nobody interested in these  ,   i don't know why  ,


----------



## HungryPanda

Ok Svara Red has more of a classic V shape with a bit more bass than the T2. The T2  is a more neutral sounding iem but presents bass when it is present, sound is great on both


----------



## MoshiMoshi

HungryPanda said:


> Ok Svara Red has more of a classic V shape with a bit more bass than the T2. The T2  is a more neutral sounding iem but presents bass when it is present, sound is great on both


This puts me more towards the T2, also I like the look better. Thanks for the info


----------



## HungryPanda

The T2 is my favourite between them to be honest


----------



## groucho69

Cantrell said:


> True we have our busy season, but we also aren't taking week off, 2 days on, week off 3 days on, th
> 
> 
> en a week off... and they include  Christmas and western and Chinese New Years as holidays too.
> ...



It is not their fault that you do not know of their long standing traditions. Most sites do display warnings of delays, albeit you may have to search diligently to find it. I have dealt on and off with China factories for 30+ years. The vast majority of them work hours that would kill most people. I've had them call me in the middle of their night from home just to give me a timely answer. It may seem excessive holiday time, but believe me...they EARN it. The upside is that you only need to fall prey to this one time and you never forget. So when the package arrives I hope it meets your expectations. Otherwise you may be eternally bummed out.


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 23, 2017)

today's arrivals: **** XBA 6in1, QKZ DM7 & QKZ DM800


----------



## Slater (Oct 23, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> It is not their fault that you do not know of their long standing traditions. Most sites do display warnings of delays, albeit you may have to search diligently to find it. I have dealt on and off with China factories for 30+ years. The vast majority of them work hours that would kill most people. I've had them call me in the middle of their night from home just to give me a timely answer. It may seem excessive holiday time, but believe me...they EARN it. The upside is that you only need to fall prey to this one time and you never forget. So when the package arrives I hope it meets your expectations. Otherwise you may be eternally bummed out.



Agreed.

In my experience Chinese work what seems like around the clock, then ‘save’ their leisure time up for holidays.

Contrasted with much of Europe, who also work very hard but in general spread the leisure time throughout each day. For example, working less overall hours each day, closing early, extended lunch, etc. But taking less holidays throughout the year.

USA kind of falls in between the 2 extremes.

No right or wrong way. Just different approaches to balance life and work.

As you mentioned though, the Chinese holidays catch a lot of people off guard until you become aware of them and compensate accordingly.


----------



## crabdog

HungryPanda said:


> today's arrivals: **** XBA 6in1, QKS DM7 & QKZ DM800


Hah interesting. Some of the QKZ stuff is pretty decent. I am curious about the 6in1 though since it completely missed the hype train and there has been almost nothing said about it.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> today's arrivals: **** XBA 6in1, QKS DM7 & QKZ DM800



I’ll be curious as to your impressions of the DM7.

Mine were quite disappointing. Maybe mine were due to QC.

Hopefully you’ll like yours better.


----------



## Ahmad313

HungryPanda said:


> today's arrivals: **** XBA 6in1, QKS DM7 & QKZ DM800


**** looks seriously huge  , is that comfortable  ,?


----------



## HungryPanda

The ****'s are actually quite comfortable and sound good, fit just like the T2's. The DM800's are rather awful but for £2.69 what was I to expect. The DM7's have the widest nozzles I have ever seen, sound ok just have to find suitable tips


----------



## Slater (Oct 23, 2017)

Can anyone compare the following IEMs:

Betnew H1
BGVP DM5

I’d like to try 1 of the 2 for the 11.11 sale.

I’d love to know how either compares to the Magaosi K3 Pro, especially with the DM5’s physical resemblance to the K3.

DM5 seems to be dual drivers, reported to have Knowels 30042 BA + Graphene, but who knows if the Knowles is genuine or not.

Betnew H1 is triple driver (2BA+1DD). Not sure on the driver specs.

Thanks


----------



## HungryPanda

Update QKZ DM7's with Symbio Mandarine wide bore, small tips sounds quite good to my ears. Bass became much more impactful, will burn them in for a bit.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> Hah interesting. Some of the QKZ stuff is pretty decent. I am curious about the 6in1 though since it completely missed the hype train and there has been almost nothing said about it.


me too


----------



## HungryPanda

Now I have put SpinFit CP230 medium tips on the QKZ DM7 I think I have reached the utmost they can do. Well worth the £5 I spent


----------



## djmakemynight (Oct 23, 2017)

Slater said:


> Can anyone compare the following IEMs:
> 
> Betnew H1
> BGVP DM5
> ...



Yeah, they are on my radar as well.

Betnew is rated at 8 Ohms impedance and 96+/-3 dB sensitivity. The BA is a custom developed unit and 1 of the DD is a 9mm. That is about all I can dig up on the deployed drivers. Oh, there is a 3 way crossover as well.

The Betnew H1 is advertised as making sub-bass below 20Hz audible or felt. On top of that, the bass unit is built with AKG K3003 in mind.

DM5 is advertised as quad drivers. Dual DDs and double BA unit. Impedance is 32 Ohm and sensitivity is rated at 120 dB.

I suspect that the DM5 has a double graphene diaphragm which is advertised as a double DD. I don't think it's that huge to fit dual 10mm drivers.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Can anyone compare the following IEMs:
> 
> Betnew H1
> BGVP DM5
> ...



DM5 is a quad driver ala. KZ ZS5 actually. I don't have the K3 Pro but I do have the Audbos branded K3  which wasn't supposed to be all too different and I'd take the DM5 over it. Cleaner sounding, more detail, better extension end to end, amazing sub-bass. They are quite bright and v-shaped though, at least to me.


----------



## stryed

Hello,

I might like to treat myself for 11.11.  I have zs5 and although I'm liking the range and frequency curve but I find the treble a bit artificial compared to my XE800's trebles. Hopefully the Swing IE800 will suit my needs.

Could anyone compare DM5 BGVP, Moni One, and MAgaoski K3 Pro or something below 100usd-50usd?


----------



## loomisjohnson

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah, they are on my radar as well.
> 
> Betnew is rated at 8 Ohms impedance and 96+/-3 dB sensitivity. The BA is a custom developed unit and 1 of the DD is a 9mm. That is about all I can dig up on the deployed drivers. Oh, there is a 3 way crossover as well.
> 
> ...


amazon is showing a bluetooth version of the betnew for $57, which is cheaper than the listings on ali. it appears to be the same unit. that 9O impedance seems awfully low-can that be right?


----------



## Cantrell

groucho69 said:


> It is not their fault that you do not know of their long standing traditions. Most sites do display warnings of delays, albeit you may have to search diligently to find it. I have dealt on and off with China factories for 30+ years. The vast majority of them work hours that would kill most people. I've had them call me in the middle of their night from home just to give me a timely answer. It may seem excessive holiday time, but believe me...they EARN it. The upside is that you only need to fall prey to this one time and you never forget. So when the package arrives I hope it meets your expectations. Otherwise you may be eternally bummed out.



You misunderstood in part what I'm saying. I state before when they're at work they've been very fast at everything. 1st time I contacted them was a Monday here, Tuesday there (12+3 hrs and international date line) when a week long holiday officially ended Sunday there, but was quoted a different holiday that's from months earlier, they were on holiday for still. I had already recharged funds to account used with this agent at this point and nowhere on site was anything else posted about any other holidays or delays. So after that I looked up every holiday during the next 2 month period that's observed and if/when exact days off were and No list for 2017 includes communist China congress of every 5 years. Based on what agents posted timelines are for each part of process there was ample time to make my order and have shipped between official days of various holidays.

The "issue" if you will, is the days officially listed as holidays ending and beginning and days they said they're on holiday weren't matching up. Then days they weren't official holidays things got done and days not listed as holidays things weren't. So from a logical point I have no idea on how to account for or assess what days they're actually working and not or how to account that into planning or calculating any time line for choosing when to order, when order would and wouldn't be worked on or possible arrival dates. Because based on official holidays and CCC 2017 as well as weekends I shouldn't have had item shipped or received yet, but they shipped on a weekend that's part of the CCC week and arrived today. So with info that I've had, I have no idea on how 1 would accurately account for a timeline throughout process. 

This is also just a review of process with this 1 agant since no one had used them before, so it's simply an account of what my experience has been with them.

I'm also familiar w how hard they work as well as my own work. I had worked some with a friends contracted fireworks factory there about 7 years ago and decided after an unpleasant kneeling hands in air dock experience with armed Chinese Gov't security/military with our cargo and ship that I wasn't going back again... that's besides the red Chinese new year "gift" envelopes I'm sure you're familiar with having to use as a foreigner even though it's not Chinese new years.


----------



## Cantrell

Ok, so now for the IEM stuff that Arrived today. Packaged well and took fair bit of work to get the plastic, bubble wrap and tape off of the IEM box. Nice looking black box, clean cut foam inserts holding most of the gear. 1 IEM and semi hard/soft round zip case visible. Removed them both and then removed top foam form to reach secured 2nd IEM, instructions and accessories. Silicon tips seems very very flimsy to me, but if you appreciate red, white blue color scheme it's a nice touch  (IEM I chose are red), foam tips seems a much better option and quality by far. Zip case seems fairly solid but doubtful they'd protect from being crushed by anything heavy. Has a decent net type pouch inside lid for stashing tips and white shirt clip. IEM themselves seem to have a good fit/profile for your ears and don't seems to stick out much at all. Big downsides though.... NO FRICKING CABLE came with them at all. I even pulled apart all the glued foam to check for it... nadda. So listening and giving audio review is out the window for now. A much smaller note is only the Chinese language instructions were included of the 2, so no English instructions.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a national brick n mortar store or anything where I can walk in and buy a MMCX cable for under $20 (prefer about  $10) or worst case Amazon.com MMCX cable that's decent sound ideally with android remote for same price range (friend has prime so shipping would be quick and free if it's part of prime) ?


----------



## Cantrell (Oct 23, 2017)

Here's the unboxing


----------



## groucho69

I think I do understand. Anyone who has had to red envelop knows what is happening. That does make me surprised that you got caught at this time of year though. My reply was not intended as a slam of you. I just what others to be aware of the issues at this time of year and to understand that in China they tend to have big blow outs rather than many smaller holidays like in the west. Cheers and enjoy!


----------



## groucho69 (Oct 23, 2017)

Cantrell said:


> Here's the unboxing



Again you hit upon a tricky part of doing business remotely with China. You really do have to ask what is included. They always assume that you know and will never say "btw this does not include a cable. Do you want one?"

I can recall asking if a particular part was 32 ohms or 100 ohms. The answer I got was yes it is available in blue.

Thankfully you got the IEMs.


----------



## crabdog

Cantrell said:


> Here's the unboxing


Glad to see you got them and in pretty good time too. Red looks nice! Sorry to hear about the cable. There are a boatload of cheap cables on Amazon, here's an example. https://www.amazon.com/KZ-Silver-Pl...F8&qid=1508802295&sr=1-17&keywords=mmcx+cable

No idea if it's any good or not but just do a quick search you'll find something.


----------



## Cantrell

They sent me a URL to competent different page for the IEM in all Chinese showing 2 pictures, 1 with just the IEM closeup and 1 of IEM closeup without cable hooked up. Has nothing to do with page I ordered from or the 2 price options available. 1st 1 simply says "A package", 2nd 1 says "official standard" one would think it's a difference in the actual packaging. Especially when none of the limited words change anywhere or any of 3 pics showing IEM without cable connected.


----------



## Cantrell

I didn't really take it's negatively though I appreciate you reaching out. Downside of digital text... tone gets lost in the 1s and 0s.

What caught me off guard was the disconnect between official holiday days state's everywhere I double checked and the days and holidays they told me didn't line up. Example would be saying we work 2nd to 10th, then officially we have holiday the 11th through 18th, return to work 19th through 26th... but then actually don't do work the 7th through 10th saying we're on holiday already, then doing work the 12th through 14th... taking time off again 15th to 20th then working again 21st through 26th again stating we're on holiday 19th to 20th. What actually caught me off guard besides the disconnect was the CCC 2017 and it not being included in any calendars of holidays.


----------



## Cantrell

Other thing people should be aware of in using this site to order, A package vs official standard has zero to do with the packaging it comes it... by their standards  (though doesn't hint at it anywhere) is A package doesn't include MMCX or any cable and official standard does come with the cable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;

https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews

  ​


----------



## Slater (Oct 23, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> DM5 is a quad driver ala. KZ ZS5 actually. I don't have the K3 Pro but I do have the Audbos branded K3  which wasn't supposed to be all too different and I'd take the DM5 over it. Cleaner sounding, more detail, better extension end to end, amazing sub-bass. They are quite bright and v-shaped though, at least to me.



Thanks B9.

The frustrating thing is that @Wiljen says the exact opposite: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-833#post-13802511

I know we all hear things differently, but conflicting impressions never make decisions any easier LOL.

Also, are you 100% positive on the quad driver thing? Because some manufacturers state their # of drivers in PAIRS not individually. In other words, they list an IEM as "2 BA+2 DD", "6 drivers", etc when in reality they are adding up all of the drivers for the PAIR (for more impressive marketing).

And any idea if it has a crossover?


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I might like to treat myself for 11.11.  I have zs5 and although I'm liking the range and frequency curve but I find the treble a bit artificial compared to my XE800's trebles. Hopefully the Swing IE800 will suit my needs.
> 
> Could anyone compare DM5 BGVP, Moni One, and MAgaoski K3 Pro or something below 100usd-50usd?



Here's 2 opinions on the DM5 vs the K3:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-833#post-13802511
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-269#post-13802701

Hopefully that helps your descision


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> amazon is showing a bluetooth version of the betnew for $57, which is cheaper than the listings on ali. it appears to be the same unit. that 9O impedance seems awfully low-can that be right?



Heck, the non-bluetooth version is much cheaper on amazon vs Aliexpress as well!

I almost pulled the trigger today.


----------



## djmakemynight

loomisjohnson said:


> amazon is showing a bluetooth version of the betnew for $57, which is cheaper than the listings on ali. it appears to be the same unit. that 9O impedance seems awfully low-can that be right?



Yeah the Betnew are promoting their in-house BT module with the H1. Specs are 70 mAh and 6 hours of usage. It is BT 4.1 and supports Apt-X.

I think the 9 Ohm impedance coupled with 96 dB sensitivity should be similar to something 12 Ohm and 120 dB sensitivity?


----------



## MoshiMoshi

B9Scrambler said:


> Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews
> 
> ​


Thank you so much for the review. Now I'm swayed back towards the CI880 based on the comparison, hoping they'll drop to $25 again.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Thanks B9.
> 
> The frustrating thing is that @Wiljen says the exact opposite: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-833#post-13802511
> 
> I know we all hear things differently, but conflicting impressions never make decisions any easier LOL.



I just read B9's remarks and I have to wonder if maybe that OEM isn't the same thing as the K3 HD.  I read his notes on several others and they were all in line with my listening and then hit that one and it is just a polar opposite.  I don't think either of us suddenly went tone deaf so I have to think something hardware wise is off.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Thanks B9.
> 
> The frustrating thing is that @Wiljen says the exact opposite: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-833#post-13802511
> 
> ...



Yeah, I saw that post after I put mine down. Remember I'm comparing to what is essentialy the first version of the K3 without changeable filters, just rebranded for the NA market under Audbos. 

I'm 99% sure the DM5 is 4 drivers per side. DSNuts or someone else verified it a while back. Also seen 8 drivers total mentioned on some other random sites sites. I can always double check with Penon tomorrow for you.


----------



## Slater

MoshiMoshi said:


> Thank you so much for the review. Now I'm swayed back towards the CI880 based on the comparison, hoping they'll drop to $25 again.



Why wait for $25 when you can get them for $19 now?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...Noise-Reduction-Earphone-For/32776997408.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Why wait for $25 when you can get them for $19 now?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...Noise-Reduction-Earphone-For/32776997408.html



A local Head-fier has those and I took a listen a while back. Didn't have my CI880 with me at the time though. Will have to take another listen to them side by side to make sure they're definitely the same. Looked and sounded the part based on memory though.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I just read B9's remarks and I have to wonder if maybe that OEM isn't the same thing as the K3 HD.  I read his notes on several others and they were all in line with my listening and then hit that one and it is just a polar opposite.  I don't think either of us suddenly went tone deaf so I have to think something hardware wise is off.



Zero difference between the Magaosi K3 and the Audbos. It's literally a branding difference for their Amazon store.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah, I saw that post after I put mine down. Remember I'm comparing to what is essentialy the first version of the K3 without changeable filters, just rebranded for the NA market under Audbos.
> 
> I'm 99% sure the DM5 is 4 drivers per side. DSNuts or someone else verified it a while back. Also seen 8 drivers total mentioned on some other random sites sites. I can always double check with Penon tomorrow for you.



Cool, thanks bud.


----------



## vector84

B9Scrambler said:


> A local Head-fier has those and I took a listen a while back. Didn't have my CI880 with me at the time though. Will have to take another listen to them side by side to make sure they're definitely the same. Looked and sounded the part based on memory though.


@Vidal did some digging and I believe he turned up that they're sold as a white label product, hence finding them under a variety of different brandings but still the same items (and typically tagged somewhere with the internal model number of C630 if memory serves)


----------



## vector84

Slater said:


> Why wait for $25 when you can get them for $19 now?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...Noise-Reduction-Earphone-For/32776997408.html


Stranger still, the same seller also appears to have them listed for $16... 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html


----------



## Ahmad313

B9Scrambler said:


> Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;
> 
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews
> 
> ​


Nice review  ,


----------



## Wiljen (Oct 24, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm 99% sure the DM5 is 4 drivers per side. DSNuts or someone else verified it a while back.



Might have been Audio123 that confirmed it as he reviewed it.  Funny thing is his thoughts on the DM5 are more in line with mine than B9s.   I tried to see if he had reviewed any version of the K3 just to compare but can't find it if he has.

From spec sheet:


Model :BGVP DM5

Driver: 2 Balanced Armature + 2 Graphene Composite Dynamic Driver

Sensitivity: 120Db/mW

Impedance: 16ohm

Frequency response: 10 Hz - 40000 Hz

Cable Length: 1.2m
So the question is, is that per side or in total?  I'm pretty sure B9 is correct but it does leave a little to be desired in specificity.


----------



## loomisjohnson

djmakemynight said:


> Yeah the Betnew are promoting their in-house BT module with the H1. Specs are 70 mAh and 6 hours of usage. It is BT 4.1 and supports Apt-X.
> 
> I think the 9 Ohm impedance coupled with 96 dB sensitivity should be similar to something 12 Ohm and 120 dB sensitivity?


has anyone actually heard these? any reason to believe they're worthwhile?


----------



## Wiljen

Ok, to cheat a bit, and push the limit up to $200 for sake of 11.11 thoughts.   If you already owned the K3 HD, the Phantom Master, Icarus III, Fiio F9, 1More Triple, and Denon AH-C300 which of the following would you pop for or would you wait for something better?

1.) LZ A4
2.) 1More Quad
3.) SW III


----------



## Ahmad313

Wiljen said:


> Ok, to cheat a bit, and push the limit up to $200 for sake of 11.11 thoughts.   If you already owned the K3 HD, the Phantom Master, Icarus III, Fiio F9, 1More Triple, and Denon AH-C300 which of the following would you pop for or would you wait for something better?
> 
> 1.) LZ A4
> 2.) 1More Quad
> 3.) SW III


SW lll is mess of love and hate thing


----------



## Wiljen

Ahmad313 said:


> SW lll is mess of love and hate thing



So I have heard, I kinda listed them in the order I am thinking but some seem to think the Quad leapfrog's the A4.


----------



## djmakemynight

Wiljen said:


> Might have been Audio123 that confirmed it as he reviewed it.  Funny thing is his thoughts on the DM5 are more in line with mine than B9s.   I tried to see if he had reviewed any version of the K3 just to compare but can't find it if he has.
> 
> From spec sheet:
> 
> ...



Just sharing something I learnt today while shopping on Taobao, apparently graphene double diaphragm is considered dual drivers. However, it is physically only 1x 10mm unit per side.

I really hope I am not popping any bubbles here but apparently this is how they are marketing it.


----------



## djmakemynight

loomisjohnson said:


> has anyone actually heard these? any reason to believe they're worthwhile?



I will read and get some impressions from Taobao. But between the Betnew and BVGP, I settled for Auglamour RT-1.. It is just too pretty.


----------



## Dsnuts (Oct 24, 2017)

Wiljen said:


> Might have been Audio123 that confirmed it as he reviewed it.  Funny thing is his thoughts on the DM5 are more in line with mine than B9s.   I tried to see if he had reviewed any version of the K3 just to compare but can't find it if he has.
> 
> From spec sheet:
> 
> ...



It has 4 drivers per side. You can see the two BAs in the nozzle. The housing is what holds the dual graphene dynamics.

The guys that are interested in the DM5. I feel I got the most out of my pair as I type. Been using them pretty much ever since I got them. This is what I know about them thus far.

They do punch way above their price. They are in deed a true quad driver iem. The stock accessories they come with are kinda ho hum. They need burn in out of the box an absolute must.
They do extremely well to tip changes and better cables. It seems to me the actual sound make up comes to lfe with better stuff around it meaning. Better tips, ( Complys )  better cords.

 I am using a hybrid cable I bought off of Aliexpress  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...btsid=851edd40-5a3e-46c7-bb66-c462f48706e6and it brings the DM5 up to a level of sound you guys wouldn't believe. Let me put it this way . I am now considering selling off my ATH- IM03 with an upgraded cable, the cable itself which cost almost double the cost of a single DM5. This combo being north of $400. I don't feel it sounds all that much better than my DM5 and hybrid cable..Sounds great in balanced by the way.

The BAs in the housing are for real but are also sensitive to sources. They need a low impedance out source to sound best or they can sound harsh.

IMO one of the biggest surprises for me this year and completely worth $65 you can get them for.


----------



## thelonius97 (Oct 24, 2017)

djmakemynight said:


> I settled for Auglamour RT-1.. It is just too pretty.


I thought the pre-orders were supposed to stop on the 20th. How much did you end up paying?


----------



## djmakemynight

thelonius97 said:


> I thought the pre-orders were supposed to stop on the 20th. How much did you end up paying?



Paid RMB 265 after discount which is about USD 40. Pre-order price was 199 which did not work for me. Just couldn't resist it and bought at retail.


----------



## djmakemynight

Dsnuts said:


> It has 4 drivers per side. You can see the two BAs in the nozzle. The housing is what holds the dual graphene dynamics.
> 
> The guys that are interested in the DM5. I feel I got the most out of my pair as I type. Been using them pretty much ever since I got them. This is what I know about them thus far.
> 
> ...



Well, they come with BA and graphene drivers. Something I am looking to try out. Drivers count isn't really a matter to me. Sound quality is. This is already in my cart. Just waiting to snag them on a discount.


----------



## Wiljen

Dsnuts said:


> It has 4 drivers per side. You can see the two BAs in the nozzle. The housing is what holds the dual graphene dynamics.
> 
> The guys that are interested in the DM5. I feel I got the most out of my pair as I type. Been using them pretty much ever since I got them. This is what I know about them thus far.
> 
> ...





I am wondering if this explains some of the differences In my feelings about the DM5 compared to the Magaosi.   I listened to a new DM5 that may or may not have had adequate time to burn in as I didn't own it and don't know the number of hours on it with a stock cable.     I may have to break down and buy a DM5 now.  Thanks so much for that @Dsnuts!  I needed something else to spend money on.


----------



## Dsnuts

I agree with more drivers not necessarily meaning better sound. The DM5 is a true hybrid and sound like one. The bass is excellent on these. One of the best bass ends for hybrids that can hit every note and emphasis in the low region. The sound does come cohesive even though the BAs are in the nozzle. They do need a bit of TLC in the form of trying this and trying that as far as sources, tips and cables but in the end comes out as a clear worthy product.  Can't say that about a lot of iems I have had that were much more expensive.


----------



## djmakemynight

Dsnuts said:


> I agree with more drivers not necessarily meaning better sound. The DM5 is a true hybrid and sound like one. The bass is excellent on these. One of the best bass ends for hybrids that can hit every note and emphasis in the low region. The sound does come cohesive even though the BAs are in the nozzle. They do need a bit of TLC in the form of trying this and trying that as far as sources, tips and cables but in the end comes out as a clear worthy product.  Can't say that about a lot of iems I have had that were much more expensive.



I have the UiiSii CM5 which has graphene drivers. I have no doubt about the bass and clarity on them. Because of that, I have been looking around for graphene hybrids since and thanks to some of the fellow head fiers digging out that these are graphene and hybrid. Now I just need to buy them. Thanks guys.


----------



## stryed

DM5 is still on my wishlist then. K3 Pro might be a bit too pricey for me.

I'm still curious about the Moni One since http://www.aproear.co.uk/ 's  recent review because I'm not a huge fan of overears.

I received Swing IE800 and I'm pretty blown away as it's a lot more natural and smoother than the KZ5 v2 I have while still retaining clarity. I'm surprised by the bass as I was expecting it to be on the light side! Comfort for me is also improved and I like the extra soft silicon tips that I'm now using on the KZ5. 
Best 12eu I've spent! 

Definitely not into buying copies of products, but by looking into cheap IEMs, the Swing IE800 and the KZ5 just happened to pop up as recommendations. A bit of a shame, but SQ is what counts.


----------



## crabdog

stryed said:


> DM5 is still on my wishlist then. K3 Pro might be a bit too pricey for me.
> 
> I'm still curious about the Moni One since http://www.aproear.co.uk/ 's  recent review because I'm not a huge fan of overears.
> 
> ...


You could do worse than the Moni One. I just pulled them out for a listen and they're better than I remembered - maybe I was using different tips last time. They're still a bit hot in the treble but very detailed with a wide soundstage.


----------



## wastan

MoshiMoshi said:


> Thank you so much for the review. Now I'm swayed back towards the CI880 based on the comparison, hoping they'll drop to $25 again.


 
They're $25 on U.S. Amazon


----------



## djmakemynight

loomisjohnson said:


> has anyone actually heard these? any reason to believe they're worthwhile?



I read some reviews on Taobao. Most people do say that burn-in does help improve the sound. 1 particular review rated them above the Urbanfun hybrid and close to the Dunu Titan 5. Guess I will go for them after all. Never heard patented sub-bass technology before.


----------



## Selenium

Wiljen said:


> So I have heard, I kinda listed them in the order I am thinking but some seem to think the Quad leapfrog's the A4.



It's funny, if you go back and read impressions of the SW3 from this time last year people are absolutely gushing about them. Today, people tend to be more like "Meh, they're poop." They're pretty rad IMO. 

I was at the Phoenix headfi meet a few days ago and now there's been a bit of a paradigm shift in my thinking. I mean...I'm familiar with the concept of diminishing returns and earphones that provide SQ above their asking price...but damn.

There are low-cost/high-value earphones and on the other end of that spectrum is the high-cost/low-value stuff. I mean, I guess it's hard to call some of the more expensive stuff "low value" if someone feels they're getting their money's worth out of it...but let's just say whatever inclinations I had towards dropping $1k on a pair of earphones have gone up in smoke.


----------



## phthora (Oct 24, 2017)

Wiljen said:


> Ok, to cheat a bit, and push the limit up to $200 for sake of 11.11 thoughts.   If you already owned the K3 HD, the Phantom Master, Icarus III, Fiio F9, 1More Triple, and Denon AH-C300 which of the following would you pop for or would you wait for something better?
> 
> 1.) LZ A4
> 2.) 1More Quad
> 3.) SW III



Brainwavz B400 is at the top of my 11.11 list, alongside the A4. I also love my MEE Pinnacle P1's and would recommend those.

If we are already venturing beyond the $100 limit, I suggest looking into the DUNU DK-3001. You can pick a pair up for around $430 and they are phenomenal. Read the stellar reviews from the big-shot reviewers. Minus the filters, they seem to have all the best qualities of the A4, but to a greater degree.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Safe to lock and load on these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html


----------



## Wiljen

I'm of the opinion that you should be able to find a good portable rig or desktop rig and spend less than $400 total on either one(not including a laptop).   Mind you, I'm not saying the be all and end all of audio. I am saying a good listenable, comfortable system that you could be happy with for non-critical listening for a very long time.   When you go above that price point you are either hunting a specific feature or you are headed into that diminishing returns territory.
(Desktop - Hifimediy DAC $50 - Magni 2 amp $100 - Sennheiser HD6xx $199)
(Portable - Cayin N3 $150 - Fiio A5 $100 + (Your choice of in ears -  $150 buys a lot these days))


----------



## Selenium

MoshiMoshi said:


> Safe to lock and load on these? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html



I think this guy is getting a "good seal"...if you know what I mean...


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Selenium said:


> I think this guy is getting a "good seal"...if you know what I mean...


LOL, hopefully I can get as blissful a seal.


----------



## HungryPanda

It's all about the tips, then the file type, then the amp and the state of mind


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> It's all about the tips, then the file type, then the amp and the state of mind



You mean the special sound damping lotion I bought for my ears and the nose plugs I bought to prevent echos were not necessary?


----------



## Mariusik

Selenium said:


> I think this guy is getting a "good seal"...if you know what I mean...


Here's a nice 'seal' , sorry for the off-topic


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the BGVP DM5, currently exclusive to The Contraptionist. Will post the review to Head-fi tomorrow. For now, I sleep.

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/10/25/bgvp-dm5-wub-wub/

[URL='https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10020214.jpg']
	
 [/URL]​


----------



## Fahim Foysal

So i just received the tin audio t2. My initial impressions are quite different from the other headfiers. Initial impressions are that while they are good for accousting music, I find them very anemic in bass. Detail and clarity is average., nothing special. Other than the lacking low end, they sound quite neutral. My source is the xiaomi mi5 and I listen to songs at a lower volume compared to most people.


----------



## Fahim Foysal

@B9Scrambler  can you please tell me how the dm5 sounds when plugging it straight into a laptop or phone? Does it degrade the sound significantly?


----------



## Fahim Foysal

Dsnuts said:


> I agree with more drivers not necessarily meaning better sound. The DM5 is a true hybrid and sound like one. The bass is excellent on these. One of the best bass ends for hybrids that can hit every note and emphasis in the low region. The sound does come cohesive even though the BAs are in the nozzle. They do need a bit of TLC in the form of trying this and trying that as far as sources, tips and cables but in the end comes out as a clear worthy product.  Can't say that about a lot of iems I have had that were much more expensive.


More drivers does not always equal to better sound but even a poorly tuned hybrid driver arrangements do have some advantages. If you try playing a bass boosted song on a single dynamic and if the song was recorded with a heavy and wooly bass note in the background you will notice the great reduction in clarity and volume of the high notes. This doesnt occur with even cheap hybrids.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Fahim Foysal said:


> @B9Scrambler  can you please tell me how the dm5 sounds when plugging it straight into a laptop or phone? Does it degrade the sound significantly?



I didn't find it particularly source sensitive. Treble was more peaky/edgier through my phone vs. the Shanling M1 or my TEAC. It sounded fine from my laptop. It's more sensitive to file quality imo. Feed it a crappy file and you'll know it.


----------



## Tim Le

Hi guys, I noticed that most of the IEMs mentioned use MMCX cables. Are there any good recommendations that use a 2 pin connector?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Tim Le said:


> Hi guys, I noticed that most of the IEMs mentioned use MMCX cables. Are there any good recommendations that use a 2 pin connector?



Can't go wrong with pretty much anything recent from TFZ.


----------



## cuno2712

Hi guys, Kinera h3/ Rose mini2/ Magaosi k3 hd,
Which one do you think I should take? Thanks !


----------



## djmakemynight

cuno2712 said:


> Hi guys, Kinera h3/ Rose mini2/ Magaosi k3 hd,
> Which one do you think I should take? Thanks !



All of them really.


----------



## Ahmad313

cuno2712 said:


> Hi guys, Kinera h3/ Rose mini2/ Magaosi k3 hd,
> Which one do you think I should take? Thanks !


It depends on your own preference and taste so what is your preference  ,??


----------



## HungryPanda

all of them except the Kinera H3


----------



## cuno2712

Ahmad313 said:


> It depends on your own preference and taste so what is your preference  ,??


Thanks ! Classical,jazz and rock


----------



## thelonius97 (Oct 27, 2017)

The Hifiman RE400 is selling for $26 on JD. I remember paying $100+ for them a long time ago, but I've since lost/destroyed them and I don't remember how they sounded. So with today's competition, is it a good deal or what?


----------



## Holypal

thelonius97 said:


> The Hifiman RE400 is selling for $26 on JD. I remember paying $100+ for them a long time ago, but I've since lost/destroyed them and I don't remember how they sounded. So with today's competition, is it a good deal or what?



It's a very good deal for $26. The sound is balanced, smooth and relaxing. Very comfortable and good as a daily driver.


----------



## Wiljen

thelonius97 said:


> The Hifiman RE400 is selling for $26 on JD. I remember paying $100+ for them a long time ago, but I've since lost/destroyed them and I don't remember how they sounded. So with today's competition, is it a good deal or what?




Who is this JD you speak of?


----------



## thelonius97

Wiljen said:


> Who is this JD you speak of?


Joybuy.com


----------



## Holypal

thelonius97 said:


> Joybuy.com



That's really cheap for a RE400 including shipping.


----------



## xilon

Hi there.   

My kinera bd005 right side dynamic driver suddenly stopped working. I had them for less then two weeks...I am sure it is not a cable or mmcx issue cause I tried swapping one side to the other. I even tried with another cable to make sure it is not a cable problem. and still the right side has no bass from the dynamic, I hear only the weak bass from the armature. Left side's bass is much stronger.

I am very disappointed by kinera, or maybe I was unlucky to get a short lived pair.


----------



## crabdog

xilon said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My kinera bd005 right side dynamic driver suddenly stopped working. I had them for less then two weeks...I am sure it is not a cable or mmcx issue cause I tried swapping one side to the other. I even tried with another cable to make sure it is not a cable problem. and still the right side has no bass from the dynamic, I hear only the weak bass from the armature. Left side's bass is much stronger.
> 
> I am very disappointed by kinera, or maybe I was unlucky to get a short lived pair.


They have had some minor QC issues in the past. Have you contacted the seller? They might send you a replacement if you're lucky. Also the bd005 V2 is coming soon.


----------



## xilon

I doubt the ali seller would resend a new pair after two weeks from package receveid. I think they resend only if they arrived already damaged.
These iems are sub $20 so it is not a big waste of money. But it makes me think it's better buying 10 cheaper iems than a single costly one. It would be a huge disappoitment if something costing $100-200 fails in few weeks. 

Guys what is your experience regarding iems lifespan? Are BA more durable than dynamic drivers?


----------



## crabdog

xilon said:


> I doubt the ali seller would resend a new pair after two weeks from package receveid. I think they resend only if they arrived already damaged.
> These iems are sub $20 so it is not a big waste of money. But it makes me think it's better buying 10 cheaper iems than a single costly one. It would be a huge disappoitment if something costing $100-200 fails in few weeks.
> 
> Guys what is your experience regarding iems lifespan? Are BA more durable than dynamic drivers?


I've only had 2 IEMs that died on me that I can remember. One was a cheap KZ EDR2 that fell apart when I was changing tips (wasn't glued together properly but I snapped the wires when it came apart). The other was a $150 hybrid the DQSM D2002 where the female MMCX connector fell out of the body while swapping the cable. Got that one repaired for about $20.


----------



## Mariusik

crabdog said:


> Also the bd005 V2 is coming soon.


Hello, i'm thinking of buying the Kinera BD005, do you happen to know when will the V2 is going to be for sale?  Thanks


----------



## crabdog

Mariusik said:


> Hello, i'm thinking of buying the Kinera BD005, do you happen to know when will the V2 is going to be for sale?  Thanks


Not sure yet but you can ask in the Kinera Telegram group: https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...w0lgy-9RLgrFdUuMLVS-DDTsAfJ8lUF2q-iWUXEOgBQ2m


----------



## Mariusik (Oct 28, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Not sure yet but you can ask in the Kinera Telegram group: https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://t.me/joinchat/E5KW8UQyZB2byA1bDeKP5w&h=ATOrRkTCAnIMu1J__88WitxXNLO5L5WcNnw2SIAcelkRtkNCknBowZLKIeT8IMnokr7Us6Fb7Z04YMg3FN0-cGa_y5ZpYFyhsZqYl42AXNkty-UMAmM0O7LYtivfUwV7agugdtbUfoBXIeQ5fGV_EInggjE2z88B7e7B6XALZWeXw2Fh1DL-xRTQPz1DBhYqMkrqE6RYIkt6sJpTD8BpAAkFZh8Wq70-AIKCW8ag-uqQoyG6VMtSPWEEvlUyG_mw0lgy-9RLgrFdUuMLVS-DDTsAfJ8lUF2q-iWUXEOgBQ2m


I see you are from Thailand, when i searched on Goggle last night, the only info i found was on a thai site, i translated in english with G. translate, and as shown on the V2's box, the sound is improved.
Thanks.
Edit: Talked to some guys on the group, the dowside would be the price, they said it is going to be double the price of the V1.


----------



## crabdog

Mariusik said:


> I see you are from Thailand, when i searched on Goggle last night, the only info i found was on a thai site, i translated in english with G. translate, and as shown on the V2's box, the sound is imporved.
> Do you own the V2 and V1? Thanks.


I have neither, just the H3.


----------



## cqtek (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello.

I'm looking for a new IEM sub-100€ (more than 100$...). I want very good sub bass extension and bass presence, but I don't want V shaped IEM because I like forward voices and soft treble. Also I like big soundstage and airy and clear sound. Well, seems very difficult.

I have a lot of IEMS:

RHA T20, RHA MA750, RHA S500, 1More E1001 (Triple Driver), Ostry KC06A, KZ ZS6, KZ ZS5, KZ ZS3, KZ ZST, KZ ZSE, VJJB V1, Fiio EX1, Rock Zircon, MEMT X5.

Probably I want a mix between RHA T20 (I want more sub bass), 1More E1001 (I want more clarity and voices more forward), Ostry KC06A (I want more separation and big soundstage) and KZ ZS6 (I want better defined bass and soft treble).

I read about this model, Musicmaker TK12 here:
http://www.aproear.co.uk/musicmaker-tk12/

And I like all I read of TK12 "huge 3D soundstage and great clarity; absolutely massive sounding" probably they are what I'm looking for.
I see there are a MMCX version, I hope both models will be the same.

The music I listen are 80% electronic music, 20% indie.

The last IEM I listen was Kinera H3, but really don't like me. Bass and sub bass are very good, but voices and low midrange are very recessed to me. Finally upper midrange and low treble are massive with a big presence. I don't like this anything.

Can you help me? Is TK12 the IEM I'm looking for?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Ahmad313

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm looking for a new IEM sub-100€ (more than 100$...). I want very good sub bass extension and bass presence, but I don't want V shaped IEM because I lile forward voices and soft treble. Also I like big soundstage and airy and clear sound. Well seems very difficult.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what i am looking for and i can increase my budget if i find something exactly as you mention(qualities)  above  ,


----------



## loomisjohnson

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm looking for a new IEM sub-100€ (more than 100$...). I want very good sub bass extension and bass presence, but I don't want V shaped IEM because I lile forward voices and soft treble. Also I like big soundstage and airy and clear sound. Well seems very difficult.
> 
> ...


i think the tk12 will serve you guys nicely--my understanding is that the tk12s version is the same but with a removeable cable. in the same league i'd look at the tfz 5/king. i haven't heard the t20 or vjjb but prefer the foregoing to the others on your list.


----------



## vector84

They came just like this, no other packaging (besides a comical amount of bubble wrap)


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> They came just like this, no other packaging (besides a comical amount of bubble wrap)


Strange, I got the full box but then again mine came direct from the manufacturer. Anyway, hope to hear your impressions soon!


----------



## CoiL (Oct 28, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> DM5 is a quad driver ala. KZ ZS5 actually. I don't have the K3 Pro but I do have the Audbos branded K3  which wasn't supposed to be all too different and I'd take the DM5 over it. Cleaner sounding, more detail, better extension end to end, amazing sub-bass. They are quite bright and v-shaped though, at least to me.


Can You tell me somehow how much v-shaped DM5 actually is? Compared with KZ ZS5 and **** 4in1 for example?


B9Scrambler said:


> Took me long enough to get this out. My thoughts on the TinAudio T2;
> https://head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews
> ​


Thank You for making my next IEM choice even harder, LOL -.-


Dsnuts said:


> It has 4 drivers per side. You can see the two BAs in the nozzle. The housing is what holds the dual graphene dynamics.
> 
> The guys that are interested in the DM5. I feel I got the most out of my pair as I type. Been using them pretty much ever since I got them. This is what I know about them thus far.
> 
> ...


Would they "calm down" @ highs with wolfson DAC signature? Though, I have HW/FW modded DX50 and it doesn`t sound as stock unit.


Dsnuts said:


> I agree with more drivers not necessarily meaning better sound. The DM5 is a true hybrid and sound like one. The bass is excellent on these. One of the best bass ends for hybrids that can hit every note and emphasis in the low region. The sound does come cohesive even though the BAs are in the nozzle. They do need a bit of TLC in the form of trying this and trying that as far as sources, tips and cables but in the end comes out as a clear worthy product.  Can't say that about a lot of iems I have had that were much more expensive.


I`m not using and I don`t like foams - can I benefit still with different silicone tips? I have ~40 different tips.


B9Scrambler said:


> My thoughts on the BGVP DM5, currently exclusive to The Contraptionist. Will post the review to Head-fi tomorrow. For now, I sleep.
> 
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/10/25/bgvp-dm5-wub-wub/
> 
> ...


Thanks for review! I probaly did right choice to exclude it from my whislist.

Now, I`m now between those IEMs:

1) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
2) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King
3) Toneking 9 tail
4) TinAudio T2

Considering my love for modified ATE 5th gen & KZ ZS5v1 - what would You recommend to me
@B9Scrambler & @crabdog ? Other users input also welcome of course!
I also like Magaosi BK50 but it is somehow "too smooth" and missing some "crispiness and punch".
I also like **** 4in1 (with high-impedance cable and spiral dot tips), quite close sounding to ZS5v1 but slightly too neutral/recessed mids and too "cut off" decays/reverbs, thus sounding littlebit boring.
If only ZS5v1 (with large bore silicone tips and stock cable) would have my modified ATE FF-mod more prominent mids and punchy/tight "crisp & detailed" low end - I would have my personal end-game IEM.
ZS5v1 highs are quite perfect for my ears btw.

I certainly don`t wish recessed mids.
I certainly don`t wish harsh treble (especially around 6,5-7,5kHz)
I certainly don`t wish noticeable mid-bass boost.
I certainly don`t wish for clear V-shaped IEM.

I wish for near-neutral signature with slight warmish tilted sound (littlebit L-shape or W-shape signature is tolerable),
tight, punchy and detailed "crisp" bass (not only mid-bass but also sub-bass rumble and micro-details),
slightly "smooth" but detailed treble,
large soundstage (rather better frontal depth than width) and imaging "out of the headstage" (no in-your-face inside headspace vocals like LZ A2S for example).

I know, it`s hard to get something like that but which comes closest to my wishes?
K3Pro?

I think I will exclude also 9Tail because of shape and price.


----------



## vector84

crabdog said:


> Strange, I got the full box but then again mine came direct from the manufacturer. Anyway, hope to hear your impressions soon!


Yeah, I ordered them from HotFi on aliexpress before they got unlisted and it seems likely given the wait times that they might not have actually had stock on hand.  Still I got them for $58 and I feel pretty good about that 

I had some pretty high hopes for these as from @crabdog's review they sound like they should be a pretty perfect fit for my preferences - slightly north of neutral but unobtrusive bass, wonderfully natural mids, slightly bright but not overly sparkly - sounds like a musical unicorn to me, and initial impressions are that they are indeed absolutely wonderful.

So far the one thing that really stands out to me in my initial impressions are cymbals and high hats though - they sound very recessed to me, but in a good way - pushed back to the edge of the soundstage where they sound very natural but not so in-your-face (so far it seems to be even when they were present that way in the mix originally).


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> Yeah, I ordered them from HotFi on aliexpress before they got unlisted and it seems likely given the wait times that they might not have actually had stock on hand.  Still I got them for $58 and I feel pretty good about that
> 
> I had some pretty high hopes for these as from @crabdog's review they sound like they should be a pretty perfect fit for my preferences - slightly north of neutral but unobtrusive bass, wonderfully natural mids, slightly bright but not overly sparkly - sounds like a musical unicorn to me, and initial impressions are that they are indeed absolutely wonderful.
> 
> So far the one thing that really stands out to me in my initial impressions are cymbals and high hats though - they sound very recessed to me, but in a good way - pushed back to the edge of the soundstage where they sound very natural but not so in-your-face (so far it seems to be even when they were present that way in the mix originally).


Really pleased to hear that you like them. I never did get a reply from HotFi or Veedix as to why they were unlisted. I just hope that Veedix doesn't disappear because I'm keen as mustard to hear more of what they can do.


----------



## drag0nslayer

tin audio t2 or svara red ? or should i get both?


----------



## vector84

Some more *first day* impressions on the Veedix NC50 - still clearly in the honeymoon phase, so y'know, take with a healthy sized mountain of salt.   Also bear in mind I'm not a basshead - quite the opposite actually, I'm rather adverse to excessively present bass and strongly prefer an at least slightly bright signature.

So as I noted above, mine came with no extra packaging beyond the Veedix branded case, but included three pairs of silicone tips in addition to the pre-installed ones (four sets total) and a set of blue foams.  White mic'd cable instead of the darkly colored cable shown (and mic-less according to the listing iirc), white shirt clip, and black leather cable tie complete the package.

Sensitivity seems relatively accurate - ie very sensitive and they'll gladly expose the noise floor of most anything I plug them into without an attenuator in tow, but I've been known to be especially sensitive to an audible noise floor and I don't have any extremely low noise floor sources on hand. Shouldn't take much power to get them to a comfortable listening volume though.

The cable is a bit stiff and unruly and seems to have a bit of a mind of its own at times, but no memory wire and it's plenty comfortable.

Fit is a bit curious, other than medium Starlines (which are what I'm using currently) I find myself needing considerably larger tips than I'm used to using to get a good seal - a bit strange, but nothing particularly problematic and they're quite comfortable with the right tips.

So how do they sound?

These things can pack some seriously thunderous bass when called upon.  It's not overwhelming for the most part, and it strikes me as incredibly well controlled, but it certainly hovers very close to the top end of my comfort zone at times and limits comfortable listening volume in a quiet environment a bit - very satisfying, but I certainly have no desire to flick the bass boost switch on.  I'm hearing them as relatively L-shaped due to that thunderous bass, but there's some play going on that keeps them sounding comfortably bright without seeming to recess mids significantly - a somewhat curious albeit very comfortable signature to my ear.

Speaking of mids, despite the thunderous bass, they seem like the real star of the show, just wonderfully natural sounding, though presence does seem to vary a bit from quite forward and in-head to slightly pushed back at times, but not in a bass bleeding sort of way (quite the opposite, vocals seem to cut through with clarity in spite of heavy bass), so I'm having trouble putting my finger on why.

Treble sounds somewhat rolled off or possibly a bit smoothed over - not a ton of sparkle to be had, but still present enough to come off as slightly bright (which is a bit of a wonder in the wake of such thunderous bass).  Cymbals and high-hats continue to confound me - they sound very natural but the effect of having them pushed back so far, while absolutely wonderful, is still a bit distracting as it's very much the opposite of what I'm used to hearing.

Sound stage strikes me as a bit on the smaller side (particularly not very wide), but extremely precise imaging keeps it feeling very spacious and well separated.


----------



## djmakemynight

drag0nslayer said:


> tin audio t2 or svara red ? or should i get both?



Definitely both. I prefer over ears unless the prices are too good too miss.

Too much to buy, too little to buy with and not enough ears to hear them all.


----------



## drag0nslayer

djmakemynight said:


> Definitely both. I prefer over ears unless the prices are too good too miss.
> 
> Too much to buy, too little to buy with and not enough ears to hear them all.


on 11.11 both are gonna be for $35 each, so i think i shouln't miss both.  
Yeah too much to buy  Tennmak guy tony gave 11.11 discount before 11.11 for crazy cello @ around $37. Got complementary Pro with cello.


----------



## HungryPanda

drag0nslayer said:


> tin audio t2 or svara red ? or should i get both?



The answer is yes, I did and am happy I got both


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> Some more *first day* impressions on the Veedix NC50 - still clearly in the honeymoon phase, so y'know, take with a healthy sized mountain of salt.   Also bear in mind I'm not a basshead - quite the opposite actually, I'm rather adverse to excessively present bass and strongly prefer an at least slightly bright signature.
> 
> So as I noted above, mine came with no extra packaging beyond the Veedix branded case, but included three pairs of silicone tips in addition to the pre-installed ones (four sets total) and a set of blue foams.  White mic'd cable instead of the darkly colored cable shown (and mic-less according to the listing iirc), white shirt clip, and black leather cable tie complete the package.
> 
> ...


I found mine to settle a bit after a couple of days. Whether it was burn-in or brain-in I don't know but at first I found them a bit bright and bass heavy.


----------



## Ahmad313

drag0nslayer said:


> on 11.11 both are gonna be for $35 each, so i think i shouln't miss both.
> Yeah too much to buy  Tennmak guy tony gave 11.11 discount before 11.11 for crazy cello @ around $37. Got complementary Pro with cello.


Trio is also deserve a look specially with detachable cable and three turning options  ,


----------



## vladstef

Ahmad313 said:


> Trio is also deserve a look specially with detachable cable and three turning options  ,



Kinda pass on this one if you ask me, budget IEM with plastic-y modular parts = asking for trouble. Not saying that it has to be bad, just that this is not worth it even if it sounds better than the best regular option @ that price, and I kinda doubt that.


----------



## drag0nslayer

vladstef said:


> Kinda pass on this one if you ask me, budget IEM with plastic-y modular parts = asking for trouble. Not saying that it has to be bad, just that this is not worth it even if it sounds better than the best regular option @ that price, and I kinda doubt that.


I would skip that too as its almost same like Pro, Cello is on another league and with 11.11 its worth buying for $37.


----------



## CoiL

CoiL said:


> Now, I`m now between those IEMs:
> 
> 1) Magaosi K3 PRO / HD
> 2) TFZ Exclusive 5 / King
> ...



Any thoughts @B9Scrambler & @crabdog ?


----------



## crabdog

CoiL said:


> Any thoughts @B9Scrambler & @crabdog ?


I haven't heard the K3 or any variant of it but judging from your description of what you're looking for I'd probably suggest the T2. It's got a very tight, textured bass that is not in the least bit bloated.

My preference from your list would be the 9 Tail but it might not have the "punch" you're looking for. 

The TFZ King has an annoying peak in the lower treble that makes it unpleasant for me personally. 

While I'm very impressed by the T2 it's not really my preferred kind of sound, I find the mid-bass a bit too neutral (sub-bass is fantastic) and overall it's a little bright for my liking. The treble is quite prominent but it's not at all harsh, just putting itself out there.


----------



## ILoveMusic2 (Oct 30, 2017)

https://penonaudio.com/AUGLAMOUR-RT-1

Auglamour RT1- priced at 55 USD


----------



## CoiL (Oct 30, 2017)

crabdog said:


> I haven't heard the K3 or any variant of it but judging from your description of what you're looking for I'd probably suggest the T2. It's got a very tight, textured bass that is not in the least bit bloated.
> 
> My preference from your list would be the 9 Tail but it might not have the "punch" you're looking for.
> 
> ...


Thanks for feedback!
Are T2 mids too neutral or even recessed? Is it clearly V-shaped?
I excluded 9tail because of its shape.
About TFZ King - didn`t know it had spike in lower treble. But what about Exclusive 5? Same issue?

While I`m very interested in dual-dynamic T2 (especially you mentioned it having very tight & detailed bass), I`m also worried if I get enough SQ upgrade over ZS5v1 and modified ATE?


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Any thoughts @B9Scrambler & @crabdog ?



T2 would be the best but personally I found them rolled off in the sub-bass. While their sound stage isn't much beyond average, they do well with imaging and layering which makes up for it. Tip rolling highly recommended to get the most out of them as the stock tips are nothing more than acceptable (generic set included with most Chinese iems). I wouldn't consider them v-shaped. Mellow treble and clear mids are pretty even with bass filling out the background. They're pretty neutral for something in their price range. They remind me a lot of the Simgot EN700 Pro actually, just with less bass and a smaller sound stage. Tonally quite similar. Exl. 5 has got bright treble and big bass, so not really in line with what you want. King is extremely similar but with the bass toned down; closer to neutral but with a treble focus. I only have the original K3 (Audbos rebrand) but they're clearly v-shaped. Can't comment on the 9 Tail.


----------



## CoiL (Oct 30, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I only have the *original K3 (Audbos rebrand)* but they're *clearly v-shaped*. Can't comment on the 9 Tail.


Really? That is kinda surprise to me. I thought K3Pro is rather near-neutral.


B9Scrambler said:


> T2 would be the best but personally I found them *rolled off in the sub-bass.* *While their sound stage isn't much beyond average, they do well with imaging and layering which makes up for it*.


Maybe I can do some mods to improve soundstage and bass response 


			
				B9Scrambler said:
			
		

> Tip rolling highly recommended to get the most out of them as the stock tips are nothing more than acceptable (generic set included with most Chinese iems). I wouldn't consider them v-shaped. Mellow treble and clear mids are pretty even with bass filling out the background. They're pretty neutral for something in their price range. They remind me a lot of the Simgot EN700 Pro actually, just with less bass and a smaller sound stage. Tonally quite similar.


I have ~40 different silicone tips for my ears, so, tip-rolling isn`t problem 


			
				B9Scrambler said:
			
		

> Exl. 5 has got bright treble and big bass, so not really in line with what you want. King is extremely similar but with the bass toned down; closer to neutral but with a treble focus.


Oh, kinda disappointment again, thought that TFZ Ex5 and King are quite near-neutral. After reading some reviews and impressions though, seems they have boosted higher-mids/highs and bass, not something I wish for.

Anyway, thanks for very useful input and I`m seriously considering T2 over K3Pro and King/5, which are almost double price. And the fact I like dynamics and don`t have proper chi-fi dual-dynamic in my IEM bucket, I think I`ll jump on the train with T2.


----------



## vector84

crabdog said:


> I found mine to settle a bit after a couple of days. Whether it was burn-in or brain-in I don't know but at first I found them a bit bright and bass heavy.


I'd still call these honeymoon phase impressions!

But a couple days in with my Veedix NC50 with plenty of time spent listening and being left to burn-in when not in use (I choose to burn my stuff in even though I don't believe it will make a significant difference, take that as you will ) - bass is still elevated, but far less distracting, treble really seems to have come out to play with a perfect balance between brightness and smooth presentation.  Cymbals and high-hats are still pushed back compared to where I'm used to hearing them, but not to the strangely distracting degree I was hearing initially.


Popping my KZ ZS5s (v1) in for a quick listen (I don't think they've sat idle this long since I got them...) and I can't help but notice a few points of comparison.

I'm not hearing them as all that tonally different after a couple days of burn-in (I'll chalk this up to brain burn-in as the ZS5s are pretty close to what I "want" to hear, tonally, but feel free to take this as you please), though I'd still say the Veedix tends towards a bit more L-shaped with more bass and smoother treble versus the ZS5's slightly more energetic U-shape.

Texture is somewhat different, the Veedix strike me as incredibly controlled at both ends - they can rumble and ring if called upon, but they can also avoid doing so with shocking precision, where the ZS5s come off as considerably less controlled in the bass region (not uncontrolled per say, but they like to rumble a bit more).  Vocals on the Veedix also strike me as having a naturalness that the ZS5 can't quite match at times.

Sound stage is night and day different though - I hear the ZS5 as having an absurdly expansive sound stage with rather poor precision (congested / poorly separated at times despite its sheer size), where the Veedix is smallish (by no means tiny, but rarely reaching out very far in width) but very precise (great separation makes the most of the smaller sound stage, though someone that doesn't like in-head vocals might disagree with that statement).

I also find myself better able to enjoy the Veedix at a variety of volumes after becoming a bit more accustomed to the bass presence - where I typically don't push my ZS5s very loud (I'd typically switch out for something else if I want to go much louder), I'm perfectly happy listening to the Veedix at both my typical low volumes all the way up to blasting them near the upper edge of my comfort zone.


The more I listen to them, the less inclined I feel to buy anything else (in the short-term at least).


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> I'd still call these honeymoon phase impressions!
> 
> But a couple days in with my Veedix NC50 with plenty of time spent listening and being left to burn-in when not in use (I choose to burn my stuff in even though I don't believe it will make a significant difference, take that as you will ) - bass is still elevated, but far less distracting, treble really seems to have come out to play with a perfect balance between brightness and smooth presentation.  Cymbals and high-hats are still pushed back compared to where I'm used to hearing them, but not to the strangely distracting degree I was hearing initially.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for the impressions!

I'm curious about the ZS5 but have no desire to buy one after all I've read about it. Haven't listened to my NC50 for a few weeks because I've been busy with review items but am going to take it out for a listen later. If it were still on AE I'd even be tempted to get a spare during the 11.11 sale.


----------



## Mboom (Oct 31, 2017)

.


----------



## vector84

crabdog said:


> Excellent, thanks for the impressions!
> 
> I'm curious about the ZS5 but have no desire to buy one after all I've read about it. Haven't listened to my NC50 for a few weeks because I've been busy with review items but am going to take it out for a listen later. If it were still on AE I'd even be tempted to get a spare during the 11.11 sale.


I'd be interested to hear how you feel they stack up against some of the other sub-$100 favorites being tossed around at the moment. Prior to purchasing, I was particularly torn between the NC50 and the T2.


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Really? That is kinda surprise to me. I thought K3Pro is rather near-neutral.
> 
> Maybe I can do some mods to improve soundstage and bass response
> 
> ...



The Ex5 is a slightly less bright, bassier King imo. It's my favorite of the Exclusive lineup actually. You like the ZS5 v1 so you might enjoy it.

If you go for the T2 I think you'll like it. Another earphone that's similar to the TinAudio T2 is the AK Audio Light T2. Tonally quite similar but with a smoother presentation and imo better bass extension. Soundstage lacks the depth of TinAudio's T2 though and it's not quite a good at picking up micro details. Regardless, they're both really pleasant.


----------



## bsoplinger

Is there a source for the Veedix NC50?


----------



## crabdog

bsoplinger said:


> Is there a source for the Veedix NC50?


Unfortunately now only on Taobao or English Taobao agent.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Hi friends, the TFZ King is better tham fiio f9 and kinera h3?


----------



## crabdog

HUGO SILVA said:


> Hi friends, the TFZ King is better tham fiio f9 and kinera h3?


Better than H3 IMO. I haven't heard the F9.


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> Better than H3 IMO. I haven't heard the F9.



Ill second that statement.


----------



## crabdog

Finally finished my review of the TinAudio T2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19384/


----------



## bsoplinger

crabdog said:


> Unfortunately now only on Taobao or English Taobao agent.


Shame. They sound interesting and I must admit that the purple color looks great to me. But between the extra time using Tabao agent would take along with the substantial amount more that they cost compared to your initial review I guess I'll end up passing on them.


----------



## crabdog

bsoplinger said:


> Shame. They sound interesting and I must admit that the purple color looks great to me. But between the extra time using Tabao agent would take along with the substantial amount more that they cost compared to your initial review I guess I'll end up passing on them.


Yes, it really is a shame. I just had them out today for the first time in a while. Forgot how much impact the bass has lol. Such an addictive sound from those things.


----------



## Ahmad313

crabdog said:


> Finally finished my review of the TinAudio T2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19384/


Nice review  ,


----------



## bsoplinger

crabdog said:


> Yes, it really is a shame. I just had them out today for the first time in a while. Forgot how much impact the bass has lol. Such an addictive sound from those things.


What would you suggest for a more readily available but similar sounding IEM?


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> The Ex5 is a slightly less bright, bassier King imo. It's my favorite of the Exclusive lineup actually. You like the ZS5 v1 so you might enjoy it.


Thanks, will read more impressions on them.


			
				B9Scrambler said:
			
		

> Tonally quite similar but with a smoother presentation and imo better bass extension. *Soundstage lacks the depth of TinAudio's T2 though and it's not quite a good at picking up micro details.* Regardless, they're both really pleasant.


Hmmm, that`s bad actually. I certainly need soundstage depth and microdetails. ZS5v1 are good at that part with my gear. Are T2 worse than ZS5 then?


----------



## HUGO SILVA

crabdog said:


> Better than H3 IMO. I haven't heard the F9.


I'm in the doubt between fiio f9, TFZ King and Kinera H3


----------



## drag0nslayer

HUGO SILVA said:


> I'm in the doubt between fiio f9, TFZ King and Kinera H3


If I were you, i would chose b/w f9 or king.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

friends, any of you know the Ty Hi-Z G3  ?


----------



## crabdog

HUGO SILVA said:


> friends, any of you know the Ty Hi-Z G3  ?


@Vidal can tell you about that.or you can check the review on his website: https://www.aproear.co.uk/


----------



## Mboom

$100 budget, what should I get with a neutral sound ???


----------



## Slater

Mboom said:


> $100 budget, what should I get with a neutral sound ???



VSONIC GR07 is smack dab in that budget and neutral sound. I don't own it, but I have heard it (I generally don't like neutral so I ended up sending it back). But it's talked about/recommended on HF all of the time.

If I was in the market for a $100 neutral IEM, it would definitely be at the top of my list. I doubt you'll find much better without spending more.


----------



## kova4a

Mboom said:


> $100 budget, what should I get with a neutral sound ???


Yeah vsonic gr07 with some coupons should come down to $60 something or less on aliexpress 11.11 sale and maybe 80 something for the detachable version. Also, the new brainwavz b2 phoenix should be coming out soon at less than 100.


----------



## MD Alimur Rahman

djmakemynight said:


> I got the UiiSii CM5 and T8s (still in box). CM5 comes with a 10mm graphene dual diaphragm driver.
> 
> OOTB, I was kinda blown away by the lush bass with clear vocals. Sounds like getting front row seats. Soundstage wasn't compromised. Some subtle details in songs were also more prominent.





djmakemynight said:


> I recently bought ZS5, ZS6, I-Into i8, Uiisii CM5 and T8s for 180 dollars instead of getting some branded because why have 1 when you can have 5?



Please give a review of Uiisii T8s compare to zs5 and zs6..as detail as possible...This is the only one in ur list with Hi-Res certified..
Thanks in advance


----------



## loomisjohnson

kova4a said:


> Yeah vsonic gr07 with some coupons should come down to $60 something or less on aliexpress 11.11 sale and maybe 80 something for the detachable version. Also, the new brainwavz b2 phoenix should be coming out soon at less than 100.


the vivo xe800 has the same drivers as the gr07 and can be had for $15 or so. it's vg, but my pick for neutral would be the bosshifi b3.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> the vivo xe800 has the same drivers as the gr07 and can be had for $15 or so. it's vg, but my pick for neutral would be the bosshifi b3.



Problem with the vivo xe800 is there's a lot of knockoffs. So there's little guarantee you're getting a genuine one (especially for $15 vs $100 for the GR07).

The Bosshifi B3 has always been on my list to try. Did you or Vidal ever get the B3S to compare to the original B3? I'd like to get 1 of them during the 11.11 sale.


----------



## kova4a (Oct 31, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> the vivo xe800 has the same drivers as the gr07 and can be had for $15 or so. it's vg, but my pick for neutral would be the bosshifi b3.


Well, that opens a whole different can of worms with Vsonic Ceo saying that all these are fake as Vsonic factory is the only one making the real ones and according to him all those cheap offers aren't it. And I know that when I say these people always jump and say "oh, but mine is  the 15 bucks one is the real one coz it sounds awesome", but can't comment on that and don't want to.
And if they are by any chance, the different housings would change the sound as proven by vsd1le and an16, which were also quoted to have gr07 drivers inside.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Problem with the vivo xe800 is there's a lot of knockoffs. So there's little guarantee you're getting a genuine one (especially for $15 vs $100 for the GR07).
> 
> The Bosshifi B3 has always been on my list to try. Did you or Vidal ever get the B3S to compare to the original B3? I'd like to get 1 of them during the 11.11 sale.


i got my xe800 at beteran and they were real; rillpac is also supposedly ok. ya never know, however....
i've got the b3s on my 11.11 list along with the svara red (and around 20 others)--. i'm probably gonna pass on the tin t2 and dm5. i'll let you know when i get the b3s if you want to wait until review.


----------



## loomisjohnson

kova4a said:


> Well, that opens a whole different can of worms with Vsonic Ceo saying that all these are fake as Vsonic factory is the only one making the real ones and according to him all those cheap offers aren't it. And I know that when I say these people always jump and say "oh, but mine is  the 15 bucks one is the real one coz it sounds awesome", but can't comment on that and don't want to.
> And if they are by any chance, the different housings would change the sound as proven by vsd1le and an16, which were also quoted to have gr07 drivers inside.


there's a ton of discussion on the vivo thread, including direct comparisons and measurements of the vivo and the gr07--what i gleaned is that there are subtle sonic differences because of the housings but the drivers are the same. now, i don't have the gr07, but i do rate the vivo highly for that type of balanced, very detailed sound.


----------



## Slater (Oct 31, 2017)

kova4a said:


> Well, that opens a whole different can of worms with Vsonic Ceo saying that all these are fake as Vsonic factory is the only one making the real ones and according to him all those cheap offers aren't it. And I know that when I say these people always jump and say "oh, but mine is  the 15 bucks one is the real one coz it sounds awesome", but can't comment on that and don't want to.
> And if they are by any chance, the different housings would change the sound as proven by vsd1le and an16, which were also quoted to have gr07 drivers inside.



Yeah, if you do a search the topic was discussed in great length. It has been a while since I read all of the posts, but from what I recall the consensus was that the vivo sounded similar but not the exactly the same as the GR07.

Like you said, the vsonic CEO says they are not the same drivers, but that could be a lie (ie damage control). Regardless, they don't sound exactly the same.

And you're right - the housings are different, which likely accounts for the sound difference. I also remember people complaining about the uncomfortable/ill fit of the vivo (specifically the rotatable nozzle, which is supposed to be their big strength).

The bigger issue with the vivo, was that at some point the vivo fakes started rolling in - so much so that even dealers that WERE selling genuine vivos were selling the fakes without even knowing it. And i'm talking trustworthy sellers like Penon. A similar thing is happening right now with the Xiaomi Pro HD - trustworthy sellers like Gearbest, using official purchase channels, were being shipped fakes without even knowing it. So it does happen. That's supposedly why many sellers stopped carrying the vivo. You can find them all over Aliexpress for $15 or less, which to me is a big red flag that they are of questionable authenticity.

So a knockoff of a genuine using (supposedly) the same drivers, then fakes being made of the knockoff. Only in China LOL.

That's why in my mind, why risk buying a fake of a knockoff, when the knockoff doesn't even sound the same? The OPs budget is $100. Just get the real deal, or at least wait for 11.11 and get the real deal for a significant discount.


----------



## kova4a (Oct 31, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> i got my xe800 at beteran and they were real; rillpac is also supposedly ok. ya never know, however....
> i've got the b3s on my 11.11 list along with the svara red (and around 20 others)--. i'm probably gonna pass on the tin t2 and dm5. i'll let you know when i get the b3s if you want to wait until review.


Well, as I said I don;t want to get into this debate. According to Vsonic's CEo all those cheap offerings are fake. If it came in a plastic bag and cost less than 20 bucks he said it's fake. Unless you get your measured next to a gr07 and it measures the same it's a moot point. And as I said vsd1le, an16 and gr04 flagship all sport vsonic bio-cellulose drivers and don't sound like gr07. Might be the size of the housings though while an16 and vsd1le are smaller my gr04 flagship is bigger amd it's closer to gr07 out of the 3 but not quite. An with the "new gr07" found at circa 80-90 nowadays and even less on days like 11.11 I would rather grab one


----------



## Vidal

I wasn't a fan of the GR07 or the XE800 particularly, pretty sure that the Vivo I had were genuine despite the fact they were super cheap as I compared them directly to the GR07s.

Re: B3S, I decided to get the DM5 and Tin Audio T2 instead - looking at RT1 as next purchase unless something interesting pops up.


----------



## kova4a

loomisjohnson said:


> there's a ton of discussion on the vivo thread, including direct comparisons and measurements of the vivo and the gr07--what i gleaned is that there are subtle sonic differences because of the housings but the drivers are the same. now, i don't have the gr07, but i do rate the vivo highly for that type of balanced, very detailed sound.


Well, rating something high is a different thing. Like IMO the vsonic vsd3s is quite close even to gr07 anniversary edition at a farcation of the price, but being very close and being extremely similar does not make it the same, The small differences build up and make a product superior. Like my Noble 6 is quite similar to the Noble 4 - now that's not the best example coz in this case the price difference is way too big and titlts the scales in N4's direction but still.


----------



## stryed

Vidal said:


> I wasn't a fan of the GR07 or the XE800 particularly, pretty sure that the Vivo I had were genuine despite the fact they were super cheap as I compared them directly to the GR07s.
> 
> Re: B3S, I decided to get the DM5 and Tin Audio T2 instead - looking at RT1 as next purchase unless something interesting pops up.



Hi Vidal, if I recall it was your review of the Moni One that got me interesting it purchasing a pair. How would you compare it to the Mee Audio P2?
 I also have the XE800 and like its clarity but would want more bass and less fatiguing sound, like the Swing IE800. I'm also interested in the DM5 and the Hibiki.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Anyone find an 11.11 deal on the nc50?


----------



## maxxevv

stryed said:


> Hi Vidal, if I recall it was your review of the Moni One that got me interesting it purchasing a pair. How would you compare it to the Mee Audio P2?
> I also have the XE800 and like its clarity but would want more bass and less fatiguing sound, like the Swing IE800. I'm also interested in the DM5 and the Hibiki.



I do agree on the XE800.  I generally like it very much for "critical listening" of classical pieces but yes its a little fatiguing on the ears. I can't keep it on comfortably for anything more than an hour at a time.  

I also have a copy of the Swing / Tingo IE800. That one is worse on my ears though, I can barely stay comfortable for 40 minutes . I have to resort to using auxiliary/ "external device" mode on my G6 Quad to get a comfortable listen as it seems that it sounds less 'peaky' and fatiguing on my ears if more power is pumped through it. I love its detail separation despite its shortcomings.


----------



## Cantrell

Finally bought a cable for the NC50 that Arrived today. Any suggestions on burn/break in time along with the 4 conductor silver plated Copper cable?


----------



## vector84

Cantrell said:


> Finally bought a cable for the NC50 that Arrived today. Any suggestions on burn/break in time along with the 4 conductor silver plated Copper cable?


I would tend to relate the changes I hear more to continued tip rolling and brain burn-in, but I was somewhere around the 30-40 hour mark (music while in use and playing pink noise otherwise) when I noticed they really starting coming to life.


----------



## djmakemynight

MD Alimur Rahman said:


> Please give a review of Uiisii T8s compare to zs5 and zs6..as detail as possible...This is the only one in ur list with Hi-Res certified..
> Thanks in advance



Sure, I will share my impressions when I actually get to them. Those 3 are still sparkling new in their boxes and sealed. 

CM5 is also Hi-Res but I personally don't care much for those stickers. Only sound and comfort are important to me.


----------



## Ahmad313

Mboom said:


> $100 budget, what should I get with a neutral sound ???


Check the Brainvawz B200v2 or if you can stretch your budget a little more go for B400  ,


----------



## Vidal

stryed said:


> Hi Vidal, if I recall it was your review of the Moni One that got me interesting it purchasing a pair. How would you compare it to the Mee Audio P2?
> I also have the XE800 and like its clarity but would want more bass and less fatiguing sound, like the Swing IE800. I'm also interested in the DM5 and the Hibiki.



Sorry not heard the Mee P2


----------



## hakuzen (Nov 1, 2017)

i own a vsonic gr07 classic ed. and purchased a dozen of vivo xe800 from three different shops in ali.
measured them with my old rig, and proved not only an acceptable consistency between xe800 units, but also their big similarities with gr07. they don't sound exactly the same, because the shell and maybe some more things, dunno..
recently, while re-measuring gr07 with a much more accurate rig, noticed than one driver was broken (the shell is cracked, maybe it could be re-sealed using epoxy..); this has destroyed its sound.
considering that old gr07 cables are not replaceable, and the difference of price and sound quality, my nerves and my wallet suggest me to go for vivos.
you can play a bit with vent holes to get more sub-bass and so slightly "darker" sound overall.


----------



## Cantrell

vector84 said:


> I would tend to relate the changes I hear more to continued tip rolling and brain burn-in, but I was somewhere around the 30-40 hour mark (music while in use and playing pink noise otherwise) when I noticed they really starting coming to life.



I lucked out that my Comply tips from old buds fit them perfectly. I've noticed changes within 1st hour of use (sub bass went from overpowering to sitting fairly well in the layers of the mix) and a little bit of small changes over the following 8 hours. MMMV since I didn't get a stock cable. 

Main concern mainly tied to getting very harsh, loud, sibilance like sound on every song by Transviolet (a female voice) I've listen to with a certain vocal style she uses frequently. Haven't had that sound on other female voices as of yet. Scratch that, also with Ariana Grande.

Did your treble smooth out and or fall back into the mix better after 40 hours?


----------



## thelonius97 (Nov 1, 2017)

hakuzen said:


> ...purchased a dozen of vivo xe800 from three different shops in ali.


Which shops? Did they come loose or with retail packaging?


----------



## vector84

Cantrell said:


> I lucked out that my Comply tips from old buds fit them perfectly. I've noticed changes within 1st hour of use (sub bass went from overpowering to sitting fairly well in the layers of the mix) and a little bit of small changes over the following 8 hours. MMMV since I didn't get a stock cable.
> 
> Main concern mainly tied to getting very harsh, loud, sibilance like sound on every song by Transviolet (a female voice) I've listen to with a certain vocal style she uses frequently. Haven't had that sound on other female voices as of yet. Scratch that, also with Ariana Grande.
> 
> Did your treble smooth out and or fall back into the mix better after 40 hours?


@crabdog certainly suggested giving them a chance to settle and smooth out.

I'm inclined to think tip rolling might help?  Personally I was searching for a little more crispness to the treble, not less, and it took me a while to find tips that really brought the treble to life - I found the treble to be quite subdued with a lot of the tips I was trying actually.  I'm thinking it might have something to do with insertion depth and tip bore size, perhaps?


----------



## hakuzen

thelonius97 said:


> Which shops? Did they come loose or with retail packaging?


all of them loose, in a single cheap plastic bag (those which came in a box, "retail packaging", were cheaper and all fake at that moment).
got from 4 shops, but none of them sell xe800 now:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/318282
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1754602
https://beteran.aliexpress.com/store/830146
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1213684
(in order of purchase data; last one has got great reputation)

you can find info of how to recognize the fake ones from the "legits", along with measurements of lot of them, in my posts of Vivo XE800 thread, and of Chinese / Asian brand thread,
like https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...audio-perfection.726119/page-40#post-13133274
or https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-249#post-13054995
or https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-250#post-13055090
just search for "vivo" keyword in my posts.
we discussed a lot about that last year..


----------



## thelonius97

hakuzen said:


> all of them loose, in a single cheap plastic bag (those which came in a box, "retail packaging", were cheaper and all fake at that moment).
> got from 4 shops, but none of them sell xe800 now:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/318282
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1754602
> ...


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## hakuzen

thelonius97 said:


> Thanks a bunch.


yw. i only find 2 being sold at ali now:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/XE8...e-automatically-adjusted-ear/32675025145.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...one-with-mic-for-smartphones/32649424538.html
both legit, but more expensive than last year.


----------



## Cantrell (Nov 1, 2017)

vector84 said:


> @crabdog certainly suggested giving them a chance to settle and smooth out.
> 
> I'm inclined to think tip rolling might help?  Personally I was searching for a little more crispness to the treble, not less, and it took me a while to find tips that really brought the treble to life - I found the treble to be quite subdued with a lot of the tips I was trying actually.  I'm thinking it might have something to do with insertion depth and tip bore size, perhaps?



I've messed around with angles and depth without too much change. I'll give tip rolling a try after I get 40 hours break in on the NC50 completed. The tips I've been using are the comply 200 I think, extremely common size for cheaper earbuds in the States. They have a debris screen of some kind to keep the nasty off the drivers.

Since no one else has had anything remotely similar, I'd guess it's the cable. Metallurgy of base wire, plating and or connectors/solder used on the cable. Some silver solder like Johnson brand, I find pretty harsh. Others like Mundorf Silver Gold and Cardas I find a bit muffled while WBT Silver w lead I find nearly perfect. 

The cable I bought off Amazon.com is MOKOSE 3.5mm to MMCX Shure, silver plated for  $21 w 4 year extended coverage. Seems fairly well built overall. Decent shaping for over ears though the single bendy wire can shift a bit when shaping pulling it off to the sides a bit. All connectors seem solidly built. Cable jacket seems solid as well. Nice color scheme to it being all silver colored and white.

I do have some sensitivity to harsh treble sounds of all types even though with home and auto systems as well as guitar stuff I always have treble dialed up high.

With my Silver plated Morrow Audio Cables... they take A LOT of hours to break in and settle (200-400+ hrs) my main 2 trains of thought are the cable needs to break in and or the cable accentuates a frequency peak that the NC50 also have.


----------



## vector84

@Cantrell:

A quick jaunt with my PC out (@77 ohms) didn't really scream any huge changes at me (well once I fixed the grounding problem, but that's nothing new for mic'd cables at times) so I wouldn't tend to think cables make a huge difference for them, but YMMV of course.  The stock cable is obnoxiously stiff though - to the point where it's only saved and made usable by having a chin slider.

I will say that I really had a tough time noticing much in the way of differences on the first day of tip rolling, and really had to push the volume up a little more than I'm happy with to hear differences clearly enough for something to stand out as better for me.


Listening with some large chifoams T400 size inserted to a borderline uncomfortable depth (about the same fit I remember getting from real Comply) and I can certainly hear some stuff that borders on almost sibilant at times.  I'll try some work from the artists you mentioned a bit later and see how they treat me.


----------



## Vidal (Nov 1, 2017)

Today's arrivals

Tinaudio T2
BVGP DM5
PMH Hybrid
Tinaudio very impressive with a sound signature I like, need to give the DM5 and PMH more ear time before commenting


----------



## Cantrell

vector84 said:


> @Cantrell:
> 
> A quick jaunt with my PC out (@77 ohms) didn't really scream any huge changes at me (well once I fixed the grounding problem, but that's nothing new for mic'd cables at times) so I wouldn't tend to think cables make a huge difference for them, but YMMV of course.  The stock cable is obnoxiously stiff though - to the point where it's only saved and made usable by having a chin slider.
> 
> ...



In my many years working with guitars  (a much much lower signal level I think) internal wiring, guitar to FX pedals or amp, FX loop cables and much higher output Amp to Cab and internal cab wiring I've had fairly big differences with changing of aspects of cables and solder.

I'll wait n see what happens with break in on mine and what exp you get listening to those artists for now. If nothing else I'll try buying or building a cable with unplated Copper, Tin Plated Copper or cable mixed of either of those and silver plated Copper to see if it reduces or eliminates the problem if break in and tip rolling doesn't.


----------



## HungryPanda

tin audio T2 are becoming a favourite of mine the other is the the **** XBA 6in1


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Vidal said:


> Today's arrivals
> 
> Tinaudio T2
> BVGP DM5
> ...


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the T2.


----------



## vector84

Cantrell said:


> In my many years working with guitars  (a much much lower signal level I think) internal wiring, guitar to FX pedals or amp, FX loop cables and much higher output Amp to Cab and internal cab wiring I've had fairly big differences with changing of aspects of cables and solder.


Don't mind me, for my personal listening experience I fall into the camp of "I can't hear the differences most of the time", but if you can and it effects your listening experience, more power to you. I just don't think I can be very helpful on what to try in that regards though. 


> I'll wait n see what happens with break in on mine and what exp you get listening to those artists for now. If nothing else I'll try buying or building a cable with unplated Copper, Tin Plated Copper or cable mixed of either of those and silver plated Copper to see if it reduces or eliminates the problem if break in and tip rolling doesn't.


So I'm not really catching any sibilance from either of those artists, but I am hearing some of the breathy vocals (from Transviolet especially) as bordering on a bit harsh - well within my comfort zone still personally, but I can see how some might find it objectionable.  A quick pass through my collection of tips and larger tips  with a slightly smaller bore seem to help reign it in a bit for me, but longer stemmed tips (like KZ starlines) don't really seem to help at all, but I don't really find it particularly objectionable in the first place, so... that could just be me hearing things.


----------



## snip3r77

Vidal said:


> Today's arrivals
> 
> Tinaudio T2
> BVGP DM5
> ...



hope you review dm5 soon


----------



## vector84

Got around to tossing the Veedix NC50s on my completely under-specced, un-calibrated, non-compliant, and tip-less measurement rig (so no, I'm not going to post the data, but)... it seems to generally agree that their tonality wouldn't look all that out of place beside a bunch of recent KZs.  To me they sounds like a serious step up in technical capabilities though, but I also feel like I don't have anything else to compare with to quantify that statement in a meaningful way.


@Cantrell if EQ is an option for you, try pulling down somewhere around 5.5kHz by a few dB


----------



## kvzrock

hakuzen said:


> all of them loose, in a single cheap plastic bag (those which came in a box, "retail packaging", were cheaper and all fake at that moment).
> got from 4 shops, but none of them sell xe800 now:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/318282
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1754602
> ...


Glad to have confirmation of legitimacy on those stores, didn't realize how easy it was to receive a legitimate pair back then.


----------



## Character

Hi all would there be someone able to share the best 11.11 link at aliexpress?


----------



## archiyo

has anyone tried the ckr100 from aliexpress?
I know they are fake, but maybe we have another "ckr" leak happening again at ali


----------



## Vidal

My review of the Schuder LV10 (faulty)

http://www.aproear.co.uk/schuder-lv10/


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Vidal said:


> My review of the Schuder LV10 (faulty)
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/schuder-lv10/


hello friend, is your favorite phone still the Ty Hi-z G3? I'm thinking of buying one. Do you still recommend him? 36$ is a good price to Ty Hi-Z G3?


----------



## Vidal

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friend, is your favorite phone still the Ty Hi-z G3? I'm thinking of buying one. Do you still recommend him? 36$ is a good price to Ty Hi-Z G3?



Time moves on, I still love the G3 but there's a lot of decent new earphones out now which I've scored higher - still love the original G3 design the most though.

There's a new G3 out, new finish not sure if the sound has been updated.


----------



## Vidal

Tinaudio T2 review

http://www.aproear.co.uk/tinaudio-t2/


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 2, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> I agree with more drivers not necessarily meaning better sound. The DM5 is a true hybrid and sound like one. The bass is excellent on these. One of the best bass ends for hybrids that can hit every note and emphasis in the low region. The sound does come cohesive even though the BAs are in the nozzle. They do need a bit of TLC in the form of trying this and trying that as far as sources, tips and cables but in the end comes out as a clear worthy product.  Can't say that about a lot of iems I have had that were much more expensive.



Hi @Dsnuts,
I have purchased the BGVP DM5 (from Penon Audio) mainly due to reading all the amazing things you have had to say about it.
I haven't received it yet, but it should be here in a few days (I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!!)

Anyway, I had a few questions if you don't mind?
I have an Ibasso DX50, are you familiar with these? if so, do you think the BGVP DM5 will sound excellent on the DX50?
The reason I ask about the DX50 is you seem to be very focused on using the DM5 on balanced sources only, and the DX50 isn't balanced.

I am new to IEMs so the BGVP DM5 will be the nicest (most expensive) IEM I have purchased to date..
Other then the BGVP DM5, I own the the KZ ZS5 V.2 (I removed one BA from each because they were awful sibilant cannons) and I have a ZS6 coming that I plan to mod as well...
My question here is: in your opinion does the BGVP DM5 completely destroy the ZS5 & 6?

Thank you so much for your time. 

Also: If anyone else has any opinions on the above questions  please feel free to post them as well. (Hopeful hint to @B9Scrambler )


----------



## stryed (Nov 2, 2017)

AudioObsession said:


> Hi @Dsnuts,
> I have purchased the BGVP DM5 (from Penon Audio) mainly due to reading all the amazing things you have had to say about it.
> I haven't received it yet, but it should be here in a few days (I CAN HARDLY WAIT!!!)
> 
> ...



I asked that same question and it seems that the DM5 after isn't a tremendous upgrade for the price as the Kz are very good value. I am now looking for something for a few extra 20-40eu, like the Pioneer SE-CH9T, Pinnacle P2, Toneking nine tails, Moni One, Fiio F9, Magaosi K3 Pro.
I'm looking for something clear as well as natural sounding, good build, without lacking bass. Like an XE800 with bass , or the Swing IE800 with more detail.

However, I've now been using wide bore tips (KZ spiral; those blue ones; 6mm large bore) on my kz zs5 v2 and I'm really enjoying the hell out of them as the harshness is gone and soundstage seems slightly wider, making me rethink my need to get something more expensive than I'm used to for 11.11.

Out of all the tips, I had assumed that the wide bores would just lower bass and never gave them a shot ( until tips kept on getting stuck in my ear for the lack of lips on the nozzle and I went through everything I had). Burn in and getting used to the highs play a little bit, but going back to the small bore tips is just too screeching for me. Give it a shot, they're at least worth the 1-2euros for any other IEM you have.

Would like your impression on the DM5 as the build and bass are what I'm looking for.


----------



## Dsnuts

AudioObsession said:


> Hi @Dsnuts,
> I have purchased the BGVP DM5 (from Penon Audio) mainly due to reading all the amazing things you have had to say about it.
> I haven't received it yet, but it should be here in        ARDLY WAIT!!!)
> 
> ...



Ibasso DX50 should be fine with the DM5. I use my DM5 with a pure copper cable which actually warms up the sound of the DM5 a touch but more importantly I use Comply foams on them which gives some better isolation fit and tames a little of the highs. The DM5 takes a bit of time and effort to get to their best sound so be warned. They don't sound great out of the box. Burn them in real good for at least a week.  TX400 Complys are relatively cheap online and no need for expensive cables on these either. This is the cable I use and it sounds excellent with the DM5. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07568DF8L/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1  I have never heard the KZ Zs5 or the 6.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 2, 2017)

stryed said:


> I asked that same question and it seems that the DM5 after isn't a tremendous upgrade for the price as the Kz are very good value. I am now looking for something for a few extra 20-40eu, like the Pioneer SE-CH9T, Pinnacle P2, Toneking nine tails, Moni One, Fiio F9, Magaosi K3 Pro.
> I'm looking for something clear as well as natural sounding, good build, without lacking bass. Like an XE800 with bass , or the Swing IE800 with more detail.
> 
> However, I've now been using wide bore tips (KZ spiral; those blue ones; 6mm large bore) on my kz zs5 v2 and I'm really enjoying the hell out of them as the harshness is gone and soundstage seems slightly wider, making me rethink my need to get something more expensive than I'm used to for 11.11.
> ...



Thanks for your reply.
I tried everything on my ZS5 V.2... from 30+ hours of burn, to even doing extremely loud 20db boosted 10Khz treble burn-ins..
I tried several tips as well (including some of my own custom memory-foam hybrid KZ Spiral mod tips), but I found the Comply T500 cut the treble the most (but still not nearly enough)..

The strange thing with the ZS5 V.2s is it depends on the music I listen to as to how painfully the sibilant spikes were..
Some songs were just bright, but not painful..
Others, (especially ALL music from Animals As Leaders {one of my favorite bands}) were insanely sibilant..
The hi-hats especially sounded artificial, like SsSSsSCccCHhhhTtTtt!!!!!

However, once I literally removed 1 BA from each earphone, they sounded amazing on ALL my music..

I haven't heard any negatives about the DM5, other then one guy had a nozzle come out..
It seems like @B9Scrambler doesn't like them as much as the T2 but he also seems to not be into V type sound signatures as much.

My main headphones are DT-880Pro 250Ohm, and they are pretty flat, but I mainly use them for studio work and critical listening..
For in-ears I love my KZ ZST (other then they hurt my ears after a short time), and I love my KZ ES3 (although the soundstage isn't that great), and I now love my modded ZS5... I also have a set of LZ Z03A that I love.

Anyway, I'm still HOPING the DM5's will be a nice upgrade to the ZS5 & ZS6...
I'll definitely post my impressions once I get them.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 2, 2017)

Dsnuts said:


> Ibasso DX50 should be fine with the DM5. I use my DM5 with a pure copper cable which actually warms up the sound of the DM5 a touch but more importantly I use Comply foams on them which gives some better isolation fit and tames a little of the highs. The DM5 takes a bit of time and effort to get to their best sound so be warned. They don't sound great out of the box. Burn them in real good for at least a week.  TX400 Complys are relatively cheap online and no need for expensive cables on these either. This is the cable I use and it sounds excellent with the DM5. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07568DF8L/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1  I have never heard the KZ Zs5 or the 6.



Excellent! Thanks so much for this...
I plan on giving them a good hard burn-in....
I figured 30hrs strait would be good enough? But a full week is what you recommend? As in 24/7 burn-in?

Also; with the "Wax-Guard" TX400 tips does the wax guard add a slight high cut?

I am okay with bright signatures though, but the ZS5 v.2 was just too harsh for me...
So I bet I'll be more tolerant of the DM5's added brightness..
I've heard a few guys mention that the DM5 was a bit too bright for them...but again; if it's the right kind of "brightness" and not "sibilant" I am sure I will be fine with them.

Thanks for the cable recommendation as well!
I have saved it in my Amazon and will try to get it later on..
I've spent a bit  too much on my KZ addiction for now, so I'll need to wait a bit before I buy anything new.


----------



## Ahmad313

Vidal said:


> Tinaudio T2 review
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/tinaudio-t2/


Nice review  ,


----------



## Vidal

I have to say I'm not all that impressed with the DM5 is far too bassy for my taste, listening to Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm and the bass just seemed to overpower the track. The mids seem a little mean as well compared to the low end.


----------



## vladstef

Auglamour RT-1 can be had for around 45USD on 11.11.

I still kinda doubt they are worth it given the plastic build and the sound quality of competitors.


----------



## Selenium

Vidal said:


> I have to say I'm not all that impressed with the DM5 is far too bassy for my taste, listening to Arctic Monkeys - Brianstorm and the bass just seemed to overpower the track. The mids seem a little mean as well compared to the low end.



To me they don't really come across like a "bassy" earphone since the emphasis is further down in the nether-regions. And yes the mids are on the lean side, but why does that have to be a bad thing?


----------



## markkkun

I'm searching some IEMs with the Fengru EMX500 signature.

Is the **** XBA 6in1 a good choice?

Thanks


----------



## vladstef

markkkun said:


> I'm searching some IEMs with the Fengru EMX500 signature.
> 
> Is the **** XBA 6in1 a good choice?
> 
> Thanks



I think that the question is not defined enough because you are crossing form factors. EMX is energetic with lots of bass and high end extension, for an earbud. If you want that description in an IEM you are essentially asking for a V-shape IEM, but if you want similar sound to EMX, than it's closer to neutral with maybe a slight warmed up low end (the point is that something that's considered as slight V shape for earbuds is very close to neutral for IEMs, it's just the way we perceive sound and how we experience bass as stronger than it is if we know that it's leaking in the surroundings, this also has something to do with open nature of earbuds and to get that kind of experience in an IEM you gotta spend a lot more, but even then it's going to be different - all in the physics)

Understanding that you will end up compromising something, then I think that Tin Audio T2 might be an interesting choice for the realistic sound with good extensions both ways, probably less perceived bass quantity and a much narrower sound stage. (Don't have this one, I am just going by reviews which are very positive for these. They will be <30$ on 11.11)
Comparing EMX to KZ ZS5 for example, the difference in realism and mid range performance is so big that using ZS5 after EMX500 sounds off and unnatural.


----------



## B9Scrambler

AudioObsession said:


> I haven't heard any negatives about the DM5, other then one guy had a nozzle come out..
> It seems like @B9Scrambler doesn't like them as much as the T2 but he also seems to not be into V type sound signatures as much.
> Anyway, I'm still HOPING the DM5's will be a nice upgrade to the ZS5 & ZS6...
> I'll definitely post my impressions once I get them.



My issue with the DM5 is down mostly to just the weird imaging. Ruins the experience for me which is too bad because I LOVE the low end. The sub-bass the DM5 puts out is awesome. Even with the imaging quirks, they're still a good buy for the price. But yes, I definitely prefer the T2. More forward and thicker mids, tighter treble, and no sound stage weirdness going on.


----------



## snip3r77

I’m just wondering what I should get for a Budget of $200


----------



## Holypal

snip3r77 said:


> I’m just wondering what I should get for a Budget of $200



LZ A4
GR07 37th Anniversary


----------



## Selenium

snip3r77 said:


> I’m just wondering what I should get for a Budget of $200



2017 Super SD7 4BA 1DD Hybrid HiFi In Ear Earphone 5 Drive Units Around Ear Earphone Custom made With MMCX
http://s.aliexpress.com/naEBFZRN
(from AliExpress Android)

These look interesting.


----------



## HungryPanda

For an iem to replace EMX500 the pioneer Ch9T would tick the boxes


----------



## goldtuba

snip3r77 said:


> I’m just wondering what I should get for a Budget of $200



I would recommend the Brainwavz B400 if you like a balanced sound that's pretty comfortable, and the LZ A4 if you like a more V-shaped sound.


----------



## Ahmad313

Selenium said:


> 2017 Super SD7 4BA 1DD Hybrid HiFi In Ear Earphone 5 Drive Units Around Ear Earphone Custom made With MMCX
> http://s.aliexpress.com/naEBFZRN
> (from AliExpress Android)
> 
> These look interesting.


It's looks interesting specially for the price $159(on 11.11), 
have you audition this  , i want to see some impressions  ,


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> I’m just wondering what I should get for a Budget of $200


FiiO f9 Pro  , will release tomorrow,


----------



## Vidal (Nov 3, 2017)

Selenium said:


> To me they don't really come across like a "bassy" earphone since the emphasis is further down in the nether-regions.



When the bass overpowers the mids, then for me that's a negative.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 3, 2017)

Vidal said:


> When the bass overpowers the mids, then for me that's a negative.



OK well, what does that have to do with what I said? Mids can be lean and also not be overpowered by the bass at the same time. If that's what you're getting at.

Like the Macaw Gt100S. Lean mids and bass-light.


----------



## Slater

Holypal said:


> LZ A4
> GR07 37th Anniversary



+1


----------



## Slater

Ahmad313 said:


> FiiO f9 Pro  , will release tomorrow,



What’s different about these vs the regular version?


----------



## Selenium

Slater said:


> What’s different about these vs the regular version?



Different drivers and more accessories.


----------



## Vidal

Selenium said:


> OK well, what does that have to do with what I said?



Was in relation to your 'not bassy' comment not the mids comment. 

The DM5 have too much bass, especially sub bass, and the mids are a bit recessed (mean) so they're buried. Given the price, comments on here and to a lesser extent the number of drivers on offer I expected better. Pretty disappointed with them if I'm honest only upside is the extra cable with microphone which I'll use with the T2s and Moni. I didn't have the imaging issue that B9 had though.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 3, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> My issue with the DM5 is down mostly to just the weird imaging. Ruins the experience for me which is too bad because I LOVE the low end. The sub-bass the DM5 puts out is awesome. Even with the imaging quirks, they're still a good buy for the price. But yes, I definitely prefer the T2. More forward and thicker mids, tighter treble, and no sound stage weirdness going on.



Thanks for replying to this B9, I have read many of your reviews and respect your opinion a lot. 
I'm kind of noticing that I'm a bit of a bass head, so I'm glad to hear about the DM5's bass.
It's a bummer to hear about the soundstage/Imaging issues though.
Could it be source related?
I know @Dsnuts runs his DM5 balanced and he seems to LOVE them, so I wonder if that's the answer??

Well, it seems like everyone is widely divided on the DM5...

No one really dislikes it so far; yet I see people saying things like "its okay" to "I like it" to "I LOVE IT!!"
I REALLY hope I'm one of the ones that loves it..

Can you please tell me @B9Scrambler how the DM5 compares to the KZ ZS6 or ZS5 or even the ZST or ES3?
I have all 4 of those, and I was hoping the DM5 is at least better then all of those?
Also: how well does it respond to EQ?

@Dsnuts Have you tried EQing the DM5??

Anyone else try EQ on the DM5 and/or compare it to the above KZ earphones? @Selenium @Vidal ??

Thanks again for taking the time to answer all my annoying questions guys!


----------



## AudioObsession

Vidal said:


> The DM5 have too much bass, especially sub bass, and the mids are a bit recessed (mean) so they're buried. Given the price, comments on here and to a lesser extent the number of drivers on offer I expected better. Pretty disappointed with them if I'm honest only upside is the extra cable with microphone which I'll use with the T2s and Moni. I didn't have the imaging issue that B9 had though.


 
Ugh! Your killing me man! 
I have such high hopes for the DM5.. I haven't even gotten them yet, and already I'm feeling some regret..
I read a ton of your reviews and respect your opinion quite a bit as well, so I'm REALLY hoping you just got a bad pair of DM5 or that it's a source related issue
I doubt that's the case though, because you seem to really know what you are doing with this kind of stuff.

Anyway, please try some of the things @Dsnuts mentioned such as long burn-in time, and/or running them balanced, foam tips etc etc. (Even EQ?)
You've just got to make these sound good Vidal, for my sake!! lol!


----------



## Vidal (Nov 3, 2017)

AudioObsession said:


> Ugh! Your killing me man!
> 
> You've just got to make these sound good Vidal, for my sake!! lol!



I lot of this is about personal preference I'm not a fan of too much bass. I have hundreds of earphones now so I don't need to mess about with EQ I just go back to one of my favourites.

To be honest perhaps I should start selling off some of the ones I don't like. The DM5 aren't a bad earphone if bass is your thing, its just not mine.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 3, 2017)

Vidal said:


> I lot of this is about personal preference I'm not a fan of too much bass. I have hundreds of earphones now so I don't need to mess about with EQ I just go back to one of my favourites.
> 
> To be honest perhaps I should start selling off some of the ones I don't like. The DM5 aren't a bad earphone if bass is your thing, its just not mine.



"Personal preference" yes, definitely..
I am discovering I am a bit of a bass head myself, I notice I even boost the bass in my ZS5 in combination with the tape mod and using foam tips.
Even then, I sometimes wish there was a bit more BASS.
Even when I listen to classical music I prefer some bass boost. so there ya go..

I understand you not wanting to deal with EQ when you have so many pairs of earphones though..
Although I do like tweeking things (I'm a musician and have a small home studio), so I probably enjoy it a bit more then you.
Anyway, thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## B9Scrambler

AudioObsession said:


> Thanks for replying to this B9, I have read many of your reviews and respect your opinion a lot.
> I'm kind of noticing that I'm a bit of a bass head, so I'm glad to hear about the DM5's bass.
> It's a bummer to hear about the soundstage/Imaging issues though.
> Could it be source related?
> ...



Glad you enjoy the reviews. I seem to be the only one having the imaging issues so maybe take those comments with a grain of salt. In terms of ZS5 vs. DM5 they both have their positives and negatives. DM5's low end I much prefer. Tighter, more textured, more impactful, and digs deeper. Mid-range is more natural on the DM5 but too recessed. I prefer the ZS5's treble. Extends nicely and isn't as sharp. Also a touch more controlled. I also find the ZS5's housing fits me better, unless I wear the DM5 cable-down. Disregarding the imaging thing, I think they perform on a similar level. DM5 definitely feels more premium though, and that you get two cables and MMCX vs. a less common 2-pin connector is a plus, even if I prefer the 2-pin. Not sure where my ZST is to compare unfortunately. Don't have an ES3 or ZS6. I did listen to the ES3 briefly though and though it was really good. Similar to the ZST but more refined. Might pick one up at some point if I see a worthwhile sale.


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> Glad you enjoy the reviews. I seem to be the only one having the imaging issues so maybe take those comments with a grain of salt. In terms of ZS5 vs. DM5 they both have their positives and negatives. DM5's low end I much prefer. Tighter, more textured, more impactful, and digs deeper. Mid-range is more natural on the DM5 but too recessed. I prefer the ZS5's treble. Extends nicely and isn't as sharp. Also a touch more controlled. I also find the ZS5's housing fits me better, unless I wear the DM5 cable-down. Disregarding the imaging thing, I think they perform on a similar level. DM5 definitely feels more premium though, and that you get two cables and MMCX vs. a less common 2-pin connector is a plus, even if I prefer the 2-pin. Not sure where my ZST is to compare unfortunately. Don't have an ES3 or ZS6. I did listen to the ES3 briefly though and though it was really good. Similar to the ZST but more refined. Might pick one up at some point if I see a worthwhile sale.



Not true on that only one comment.  I thought the imaging was awful and said so from the outset.  I also think the mids are buried but can be brought out some with eq if you are willing to tweak some.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> Not true on that only one comment.  I thought the imaging was awful and said so from the outset.  I also think the mids are buried but can be brought out some with eq if you are willing to tweak some.



Oh, my bad. EQing certainly helps, but people around here seem to be averse to tweaking the stock sound, which I get. Some earphones can be transformed from "Crap!" to "Aw Snap!" if you put in the effort though. Brainwavz M100 is one. They have a very capable driver hidden under some unfortunate stock tuning.


----------



## Wiljen

I ranked the Magaosi K3HD over the DM5 due to the imaging problems.  Both are thin at mid but to me the K3 was the better sounding.   My initial listen I thought the sub-bass presence was not very good but during a later session I realized the source was responsible for some of that perception.  I still think the bass is a bit looser than I like and the mid-bass hump is bleeding into and hiding the mids for sure.


----------



## Selenium

Can someone listen to this and tell me if you find the bass "overpowering" with the DM5? the bass line is nice and audible, but at no point does it swallow up the mids. 

This has been consistent with my experience with the DM5 in general.


----------



## TheWongWrong

Any opinions on the Shozy Hibiki? Some say it's the next best thing while others say it's crap. Audio is confusing.


----------



## Cantrell (Nov 4, 2017)

Well the Veedix NC50 and I aren't a good match,

So I'll def be moving on from the Veedix NC50, they're unlistenable most of the time for me. So time to try the search again. My newer descriptions of sound I'm after is in direct comparison to the NC50. Also, I listen to my music pretty loudly (2-4 notches below max volume on cell phone) and maybe its part of the reason why NC50 don't fit besides my treble sibilance issue.

I've already spent a total of  $112 for them, shipping and a cable so I could use them. Once I find another good/far better option I'll be getting rid of them to help pay largely or entirely for new IEM. budget will dep on that but is now  $5-$140 or so range.


Compared to Veedix NC50:

☆☆☆ Sub Bass: I'd like similar quality of sub bass, but a little bit less of it.

☆☆☆ Bass: level and weight/Punch of audible bass (bass guitar) should be a fair bit higher

☆☆☆ Mid Bass/Low Mids: should have more vol level overall, fuller with a bit more weight  (bass guitar and rhythm guitar are thin)

☆☆☆ Mids: more volume level, better natural balance to lows and highs. More open/far less congested, better definition and air along with imaging/separation in mid heavy/complex/layered music. Much better depth, better richness/warmth and musicality. Bigger soundstage for mids. Less recessed but not intimate.

☆☆☆ Treble: Much much smoother EQ (no harshness/piercing, sibilance and very minimal peaks at worst). Sweeter more musical overall sound. Refined and silky but with nice overall balance of sparkle and presence along with being more extended and airy. Outside of the peak of NC50, a tad bit more overall treble  (maybe this is solved with no sibilance and more presence and air?)


☆☆☆ Presence: more presence (smooth, balanced) especially in mids

☆☆☆ Smoothness: definitely smoother overall and especially much more so in the treble.

☆☆☆ Analog Warmth: I'd definitely like something far more analog overall and good amount warmer sounding than Veedix NC50, which I don't find much of in at all. Keys/synths and stringed instruments are very lacking here for my taste on NC50.

☆☆☆ Richness: definitely like something that has much richer sound character in the mids and to voices.

☆☆☆ Listenability/Fun/Soul: definitely something more life like like, with much more enjoyable and soulful sound that helps me really connect with the music. Doesn't mean high energy though, inspires more emotional connection like good valve amps do vs junk high compression digital.

☆☆☆ Presentation: less intimate soundstage for primary vocals that aren't as recessed in overall presentation of mix. A bit more present and forward backing vocals. More balanced EQ overall.


☆☆☆ Female voices: are super critical to my listening. Akin to having mythological Siren with richest, sweetest amazing voice singing directly to you. Depth, natural, emotional, smooth, well balanced with ZERO sibilance or harsh piercing sounds of any kind. Sits very well in layers of mix, doesn't overpower rest of music but is definitely 1 of the stars, present and strong but not intimate or too far forward.

☆☆☆ Male voices: something similar to NC50 without treble peak, but a bit more life, richness and depth to them.

☆☆☆ Background Vocals: a bit more present/forward for better balance and cohesion to the layers of mix and a bit bigger soundstage.


☆☆☆ Stringed instruments/Guitars: more depth, richness and natural lively nature and harmonics with a bit more sweet sound and touch of sparkle.

☆☆☆ Keys/Piano: more depth to sound, more lush and rich sounding with some life to them. Also not as recessed in the mix vs NC50.


☆☆☆ Sibilance: After my experience I don't want any hint of sibilance, whisper or other distortion, peak or harshness of any kind.

☆☆☆ Cohesive/Layering: definitely want something with far more natural and cohesive layering. I don't want to hear artificial edges to the individual tracks within a song, only want to hear a well balanced song like the artists were sitting right there playing together at same time in perfect acoustic harmony and volume levels for and ideal listening experience.

☆☆☆ Air: definitely would like more air overall and between instruments, mostly for treble and, to my ears, mids with the NC50 can be congested sounding in complex/heavy mid focused tracks.

☆☆☆ Imaging: imaging could be a tiny bit worse to better vs NC50 and either way it should be acceptable if most everything else important is improved.

☆☆☆ Soundstage: a bit less intimate mids and primary vocals so sound isn't as congested at times and there's more air to it. Deeper soundstage would be very good, any fair bit higher and or wider overall would be good.

☆☆☆ Detail: detail is ok, a bit more or a little bit less is fine if richness, cohesion and definition are better.


☆☆☆ Fatigue: the sound of NC50 burns me out real quick. So something with richer sound and is smoother and less fatiguing is good and likely solve this aspect for me.


Remember I listen LOUD.

Also thanks for everyone's help and input thus far.

(At least they are very comfortable and light to wear, almost totally forget I'm wearing them when music isn't playing lol)


----------



## vector84

@Cantrell sounds to me like you should look for something in the basshead or near-basshead class with a warm tilt.  Kind of sounds like something that would be described as bright might not be your cup of tea though, but that you'll want good treble extension with an overall warmer flavor.

Also I'm curious what kind of treble peaks you're hearing?  The treble sounds pretty smoothly rolled off to me, but with a presence boost in the upper mids / lower treble that lends them their bright sound.


Wish I could be more helpful, but the NC50s push my boundaries in exactly the opposite directions as yours, apparently - as much bass as I can stand, and treble bordering on not bright enough for me.


----------



## AudioObsession (Nov 4, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Glad you enjoy the reviews. I seem to be the only one having the imaging issues so maybe take those comments with a grain of salt. In terms of ZS5 vs. DM5 they both have their positives and negatives. DM5's low end I much prefer. Tighter, more textured, more impactful, and digs deeper. Mid-range is more natural on the DM5 but too recessed. I prefer the ZS5's treble. Extends nicely and isn't as sharp. Also a touch more controlled. I also find the ZS5's housing fits me better, unless I wear the DM5 cable-down. Disregarding the imaging thing, I think they perform on a similar level. DM5 definitely feels more premium though, and that you get two cables and MMCX vs. a less common 2-pin connector is a plus, even if I prefer the 2-pin. Not sure where my ZST is to compare unfortunately. Don't have an ES3 or ZS6. I did listen to the ES3 briefly though and though it was really good. Similar to the ZST but more refined. Might pick one up at some point if I see a worthwhile sale.



Thanks for the detailed response...
I'm glad to hear the Bass on the DM5 is a bit more "Tighter, textured, impactful, and digs deeper" then the ZS5..
I like the Bass on my modded ZS5 v.2, but I do find myself EQing in about +5db @ 33Hz...
After I modded my ZS5 v.2 I am thrilled with the treble..
However, I seem to remember reading that you have a ZS5 v.1?
If so, I'm not sure how much the ZS5 v.1 even sounds like a v.2?
I believe the v.2 are about twice impedance, and probably have a SMT crossover as well..

Well at this point, I guess I'll just have to wait and see if I hate, like, or love the DM5..

I can't believe I've now spent $260+ on "budget" earphones....I could have just picked up an LZ A4 + a good upgrade cable...
But then again; the "Easter egg hunt" is where all the fun is at...Right?? 

Anyway, you guys have turned me into an addict!
And I thank you...


----------



## crabdog

Cantrell said:


> Well the Veedix NC50 and I aren't a good match,
> 
> So I'll def be moving on from the Veedix NC50, they're unlistenable most of the time for me. So time to try the search again. My newer descriptions of sound I'm after is in direct comparison to the NC50. Also, I listen to my music pretty loudly (2-4 notches below max volume on cell phone) and maybe its part of the reason why NC50 don't fit besides my treble sibilance issue.
> 
> ...





vector84 said:


> @Cantrell sounds to me like you should look for something in the basshead or near-basshead class with a warm tilt.  Kind of sounds like something that would be described as bright might not be your cup of tea though, but that you'll want good treble extension with an overall warmer flavor.
> 
> Also I'm curious what kind of treble peaks you're hearing?  The treble sounds pretty smoothly rolled off to me, but with a presence boost in the upper mids / lower treble that lends them their bright sound.
> 
> ...


I was thinking along the same lines. I think with those kinds of expectations he should be looking at spending a minimum of $200 but probably even more than that. My praise and recommendation of the NC50 was in the context of its price when I reviewed it which was $56.

I too am not hearing any of the treble issues. I just read through a bunch of the feedback on the Taobao page and there doesn't seem to be a single person mention harsh treble there either. My only real criticism would be that the bass is a touch too strong.


----------



## vector84

crabdog said:


> I too am not hearing any of the treble issues. I just read through a bunch of the feedback on the Taobao page and there doesn't seem to be a single person mention harsh treble there either. My only real criticism would be that the bass is a touch too strong.


Well I can't hear it personally (thankfully!), but taking the perception of not enough bass into account, a healthy presence boost and slightly rolled off treble that's a little lacking in extension (hence the lack of sparkle) certainly strikes me as a likely combination for sibilance.

@Cantrell basshead friendly warm sound with polite but well extended treble isn't a necessarily a huge ask, but with the technical performance aspects you're looking for and not bordering on V-shaped strikes me as a tougher item to hunt down... then again you're talking so far out of my comfort zone that I could be completely wrong about that and I would likely have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> Well I can't hear it personally (thankfully!), but taking the perception of not enough bass into account, a healthy presence boost and slightly rolled off treble that's a little lacking in extension (hence the lack of sparkle) certainly strikes me as a likely combination for sibilance.
> 
> @Cantrell basshead friendly warm sound with polite but well extended treble isn't a necessarily a huge ask, but with the technical performance aspects you're looking for and not bordering on V-shaped strikes me as a tougher item to hunt down... then again you're talking so far out of my comfort zone that I could be completely wrong about that and I would likely have no idea whatsoever.


I actually missed that line about the bass. If there's not enough bass and the treble is harsh those are two classic signs of not having a good seal. It could just be the wrong tips/fit.


----------



## vector84

Cantrell said:


> Remember I listen LOUD.


So I think this might be a big factor we're we're sort of overlooking.  I took a few minutes to push my NC50s well past my comfort zone and the results were... less than pleasant, and not just from the volume overload - all I was hearing was mountains of subbass and upper mids / lower treble.

Now I pushed them well into the realm of if I had to be exposed to that volume level for very long I'd seek earplugs, so I have to worry just a touch about your hearing, but my sensibilities definitely lie on the very quiet end of things, so I'll try not to judge too much... but I genuinely can't handle listening to that long enough to form a more complete experience than that.


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> So I think this might be a big factor we're we're sort of overlooking.  I took a few minutes to push my NC50s well past my comfort zone and the results were... less than pleasant, and not just from the volume overload - all I was hearing was mountains of subbass and upper mids / lower treble.
> 
> Now I pushed them well into the realm of if I had to be exposed to that volume level for very long I'd seek earplugs, so I have to worry just a touch about your hearing, but my sensibilities definitely lie on the very quiet end of things, so I'll try not to judge too much... but I genuinely can't handle listening to that long enough to form a more complete experience than that.


You could be right but I'm not going to damage my hearing just to find out!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

How hard are the T2's to drive?


----------



## Rayners

Hello ! Can you suggest me an earphone with a mostly neutral sound signature but with a slight V ou bassy signature please ? I've heard of the Pioneer CH9T but they are too expensive, i'm searching something around 50$ to replace my Xiaomi Hybrid Quantie Pro.

Thank you !


----------



## drag0nslayer (Nov 4, 2017)

Rayners said:


> Hello ! Can you suggest me an earphone with a mostly neutral sound signature but with a slight V ou bassy signature please ? I've heard of the Pioneer CH9T but they are too expensive, i'm searching something around 50$ to replace my Xiaomi Hybrid Quantie Pro.
> 
> Thank you !


Go for Svara Red without second thought you are gonna love those, They sound great, super comfortable and Above all only $33 on 11.11 sale with good quality cable.


----------



## HungryPanda

Rayners said:


> Hello ! Can you suggest me an earphone with a mostly neutral sound signature but with a slight V ou bassy signature please ? I've heard of the Pioneer CH9T but they are too expensive, i'm searching something around 50$ to replace my Xiaomi Hybrid Quantie Pro.
> 
> Thank you !



Or the Pioneer CH5T at around half the price of CH9T, I love the Svara Red as well though


----------



## drag0nslayer

HungryPanda said:


> Or the Pioneer CH5T at around half the price of CH9T, I love the Svara Red as well though


How would you describe xba sound ? is it worth buying on 11.11?


----------



## HungryPanda

If you mean the **** XBA 6in1 they are quite close to the TinAudio T2. I like and highly recommend both


----------



## drag0nslayer

HungryPanda said:


> If you mean the **** XBA 6in1 they are quite close to the TinAudio T2. I like and highly recommend both


Aren't they both are more towards treble ?
If i would have to chose between these two ? What oje you recommend ?


----------



## HungryPanda

they are both on the neutral side, nice treble not hot, just right. I think I pick up the **** more than the T2 but it is a close call


----------



## Rayners

HungryPanda said:


> Or the Pioneer CH5T at around half the price of CH9T, I love the Svara Red as well though



Thank you ! I quite like the CH5T design. I've also heard about the TinAudio T2 and the TFZ Exclusive Series (the 3 i think), what do you think of these ?


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> Or the Pioneer CH5T at around half the price of CH9T, I love the Svara Red as well though



@HungryPanda  can you compare the CH9T and CH5T?


----------



## HungryPanda

I like my TinAudio T2, neutral with a pleasant treble signature, not a bass heads iem but goes deep when needed. I have not heard any TFZ iems


----------



## HungryPanda

groucho69 said:


> @HungryPanda  can you compare the CH9T and CH5T?



CH5T is half the price of CH9T or even less. Sound is a tad better on CH9T as well as a more solid build. Both are good iems


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> I like my TinAudio T2, neutral with a pleasant treble signature, not a bass heads iem but goes deep when needed. I have not heard any TFZ iems



I find my 2 TFZs really fragrant my zither well.



HungryPanda said:


> CH5T is half the price of CH9T or even less. Sound is a tad better on CH9T as well as a more solid build. Both are good iems



Is the 9 worth 2X the cost of the 5?


----------



## HungryPanda

It was to me, to another.........


----------



## stryed

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has any info on sub 100eu Chinese IEMs in terms of long term quality/build. I bought a lot of KZs and other cheap ones because I know at least one side will start malfunctionning soon or the cable will be eaten by my bunny.
Often, IEMs reviews factor in the build quality out of the box but has anyone looked into how long the older ones have lasted, or how well they're built on the inside?

Out of the  K3 pro, moni one, toneking nine tails, fiio f9, Mee audio P2, tfz kings, pioneer CH9T, I'm starting to lean towards the pioneer only based on reputation alone. Am I wrong?


----------



## HungryPanda

Also consider Svara Red, **** XBA 6in1 & Tinaudio T2 all very well made with removable cables


----------



## Ahmad313

stryed said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has any info on sub 100eu Chinese IEMs in terms of long term quality/build. I bought a lot of KZs and other cheap ones because I know at least one side will start malfunctionning soon or the cable will be eaten by my bunny.
> Often, IEMs reviews factor in the build quality out of the box but has anyone looked into how long the older ones have lasted, or how well they're built on the inside?
> 
> Out of the  K3 pro, moni one, toneking nine tails, fiio f9, Mee audio P2, tfz kings, pioneer CH9T, I'm starting to lean towards the pioneer only based on reputation alone. Am I wrong?


also take a look the f9 Pro  , will launch 15th Nov.,  price is $139  ,


----------



## HungryPanda

Ahmad313 said:


> also take a look the f9 Pro  , will launch 15th Nov.,  price is $139  ,



They are just a bit above €100


----------



## Slater

Rayners said:


> Hello ! Can you suggest me an earphone with a mostly neutral sound signature but with a slight V ou bassy signature please ? I've heard of the Pioneer CH9T but they are too expensive, i'm searching something around 50$ to replace my Xiaomi Hybrid Quantie Pro.
> 
> Thank you !



I paid $59 shipped on Amazon for my CH9T.

Just put an alert on camelcamelcamel and snap them up when the price is right.


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> It was to me, to another.........



Your word carries weight.


----------



## Starway

I'm looking for iems that are good for classical... I dont think its right that the RM-610D is still my best for that smoothish top, balanced sound that doesn't make the harpschichord in the back sound like scratches to my ears... there has to be something better that won't make me miss my open-back planars too much. I'm ready to try higher priced chifi. Recommendations? 

Cheers


----------



## Cantrell

I'd venture to guess that my hearing issue effected or possibly damaged from the peak Hz and volumes produced from my earlier days as a guitarist where practice and shows regularly hit 135dB mark and at times when some issue would pop up in someone gear we'd get blasted with high Hz that's like nails on the chalkboard.

There's plenty of sub bass and lower bass, I just don't hear the fullness in heavy rhythmic guitars that may be lower mids possibly Makin bass guitar seem a little-known thin as well... but that's also in comparison with how much sub bass there is as well that could be drowning it out a bit. There's plenty of bass and rumble on pop and EDM tracks though, just not the audible range by comparison for heavier classic guitar laden rock.

Also with volume levels I prefer, maybe how and when the IEM hit that point isn't something the designers considered or researched in its design and build as I imagine most people probable don't push their ears or IEM that hard and not something thinking about it now I'd probable have considered myself if I were the designers.

I've tried them shoved deeper than thought really possible and everything in between to barely just sitting in my ears... further out def reduces bass and increases the air and treble.

At lower volume levels they're fairly solid sounding gear.  Unfortunately with how I've trained my ears for work n play with guitar and live/studio stuff that guitarist generally have to have it sound "right" and work obsessively to find or fix it until it does.

I'm definitely not expecting miracles or to get  $1k performance at  $100. Something similar to my old Monster Beats earbuds, but better in some aspects and regards where possible... and the differences/improvements vs NC50 aren't all required exactly for most part, but are ballpark and ideal wants in that comparison, even if just marginally better outside of a few key issues and areas.

So what thread link do ya'll have for the  $101-$200 IEM similar to this wonderful (I do mean that) group of people and info?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Starway said:


> I'm looking for iems that are good for classical... I dont think its right that the RM-610D is still my best for that smoothish top, balanced sound that doesn't make the harpschichord in the back sound like scratches to my ears... there has to be something better that won't make me miss my open-back planars too much. I'm ready to try higher priced chifi. Recommendations?
> 
> Cheers


bosshifi b3


----------



## normanl

loomisjohnson said:


> bosshifi b3



What are the differences between bosshifi b3 & b3s?


----------



## vector84 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cantrell said:


> I'd venture to guess that my hearing issue effected or possibly damaged from the peak Hz and volumes produced from my earlier days as a guitarist where practice and shows regularly hit 135dB mark and at times when some issue would pop up in someone gear we'd get blasted with high Hz that's like nails on the chalkboard.
> 
> There's plenty of sub bass and lower bass, I just don't hear the fullness in heavy rhythmic guitars that may be lower mids possibly Makin bass guitar seem a little-known thin as well... but that's also in comparison with how much sub bass there is as well that could be drowning it out a bit. There's plenty of bass and rumble on pop and EDM tracks though, just not the audible range by comparison for heavier classic guitar laden rock.
> 
> ...


So I think part of the problem is just the lack of points of comparison...  for reference, what kind of Monster Beats IEMs are we talking here?  There's a number of them, aren't there?

I'm thinking you might want to look into something generally warmer and tending towards U or V-shaped for those listening volumes, with a laid back mid-range and probably some elevation in the mid-bass but the treble boost pushed out towards the upper treble, not so much upper mids / lower treble.  I would tend to think that anything described as somewhere closer to balanced or slightly bright is probably going to tend towards harsh and A-shaped at those volumes.

EDIT: NOPE, that A-shaped bit is just downright wrong, balanced goes to V-shaped at elevated volumes , but harsh still applies, and I think the rest might be worth considering - one man's warm, smooth, intimate and romantic mids can be another man's recessed to oblivion and completely absent any detail.  I feel like you want more lower mids and less upper mids, but I also feel like I should stop rambling as you're really far outside of my comfort zone and I just feel compelled to respond as one of the only other people with a pair of NC50s in hand. 

As for where to look, the other Chi-Fi thread tends to have more information about the next price category up, but you might want to jump outside the Chi-Fi threads too... there's plenty of great V-shaped sounding products out there out there as it tends to be a very consumer friendly sound shape.


EDIT AGAIN: I feel the need to clean up my ramblings a bit... by adding to them, yeah, that's surely helping  but perceptions of sibilance, fatigue, brightness and forwardness of the midrange tend to reside in the same general region (upper mids / lower treble), so reigning in fatigue and adding enough warmth to the mid range for you without putting it completely in your face might push the mids back far enough for someone else to call it V-shaped.  That's where that jumbled line of thought was going.


----------



## DBaldock9

normanl said:


> What are the differences between bosshifi b3 & b3s?



The B3 is smaller, and more _organic_ looking, since the majority of its housing is made from dark Ebony Wood.  I have the B3, really like how it sounds.  It's very comfortable to wear, due to the smooth curves, and soft wire.






The B3S looks a bit larger, and has a partial veneer of some kind of _red_ Wood, over the plastic/metal housing.  I don't have this model, but it has a different cable, and appears to have sharper edges than the B3.


----------



## Ahmad313

DBaldock9 said:


> The B3 is smaller, and more _organic_ looking, since the majority of its housing is made from dark Ebony Wood.  I have the B3, really like how it sounds.  It's very comfortable to wear, due to the smooth curves, and soft wire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the difference in sound signature  ,???


----------



## DBaldock9

Ahmad313 said:


> What is the difference in sound signature  ,???



I've done a bit of searching, but haven't seen any write-ups by anyone who has both the B3 and B3S.
The B3S is the newer, supposedly updated model - but personally, I prefer the looks of the B3.


----------



## Vidal

DBaldock9 said:


> I've done a bit of searching, but haven't seen any write-ups by anyone who has both the B3 and B3S.
> The B3S is the newer, supposedly updated model - but personally, I prefer the looks of the B3.



I might review them next month I blew my review budget on the DM5 and Tinaudio T2 this month.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

I have finally the following in ears on my list, but need help with the decision (Decision must be done before 11.11.):

- Tin Audio T2
- Tin Audio T515
- Musicmaster TK12
- Svara Red
- Memt X5
- Pioneer CH9T
- LZ A4 (worth the 170$ at 11.11?)

I'm not a basshead, but good bass and sub-bass are welcome.
I am looking for a full and precise sound with good voice reproduction. Currently I have a Nuforce Primo 8, but I do not like the sound of voices (a bit tinny).

For daily use. (Is LZ A4 suitable for everyday use?)

As you can see, price is not the problem, but should be under or slightly above $ 100 (

Music genre: electronic, indie, rock
Sources: Onkyo Granbeat, iPhone 6


----------



## Ahmad313

VonBoedfeld said:


> I have finally the following in ears on my list, but need help with the decision (Decision must be done before 11.11.):
> 
> - Tin Audio T2
> - Tin Audio T515
> ...


LZ A4 is an excellent iem but i don't think it is suitable for walking/jogging or in the bus/train  , 
also check the Brainwavz B-400( before 10th Nov. you can get them for about $162)  if you want excellent vocals,  isolation and comfort  ,


----------



## Qualcheduno

VonBoedfeld said:


> I have finally the following in ears on my list, but need help with the decision (Decision must be done before 11.11.):
> 
> - Tin Audio T2
> - Tin Audio T515
> ...


I think that Toneking Nine Tail are also worth considering: I don't own them, but reading @crabdog review, they tick a lot of boxes for ~100 USD https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


----------



## crabdog

Qualcheduno said:


> I think that Toneking Nine Tail are also worth considering: I don't own them, but reading @crabdog review, they tick a lot of boxes for ~100 USD https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


Yes, the TNT is an awesome IEM indeed. It's less V-shaped than the TFZs and H3 etc and has a more balanced approach. I think people are a bit intimidated by the unusual styling and that's why the adoption rate has been slow but when it comes to sound that one is a winner.


----------



## loomisjohnson

normanl said:


> What are the differences between bosshifi b3 & b3s?


havent heard the b3s but plan on getting for 11.11 so will post review


----------



## drag0nslayer

Guys any update on auglamour rt-1 ?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Qualcheduno said:


> I think that Toneking Nine Tail are also worth considering: I don't own them, but reading @crabdog review, they tick a lot of boxes for ~100 USD https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


Thanks!
Has anyone compared the Toneking Nine Tail with Toneking TK12 / Svara Red / Pioneer CH9T?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cuno2712 said:


> Hi guys, Kinera h3/ Rose mini2/ Magaosi k3 hd,
> Which one do you think I should take? Thanks !


Got the H3, don't know if my pair is defective but I find them to sound quite dryish and especially trebly, its all about construction here, they look magnificent, but for me they do not sound liquid enough or very clean and lack air in instrument separation, for me, they were quite a deception, like, ultimate deception....really don't get the praise they got wich is why I still think my pair is defective....but ONLY one negative review open doors to doubt, since its not a nobody that get free stuff that write it. I mean....kid can have review blog these day and the lack of severity in review is more and more an evidence so....
as I read LOT of good stuffs from unpaid headfier (on forum too), I can say Magaosi look more promising, and personally, i'm eying the PRO for ali sale (85$).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guys, as I know you became more and more hysterical about ALI SALE (and I hope ultimately patient if your from a country it will take now more than 2 months for delivery cause of high demands), what are you personal choice in the 50-100$ pricerange (sale price)???

I'm begining my list now (cause last year I was TOO hysterical and pass way too much time in silly game to win points and coupons!)

I really want to feel the WOW when listening to a near TOLT sound IEM, number of drivers doesnt really isimportant, its all about elegance of sound and musicality, but with the damn bass too (kind of sick of neutrality without well weighted bass).

Magaosi and Moni One look promising, as well as a numer of No Name 4-5-6 BA drivers IEM....really, no place for error here, i'm way too poor, like fo'real (this is why hyde stop being here too often, it's like stoping heroin...don't go in da crack house if you wanna stop!)

So, for the people that have the ''chance'' to be in a country where 50$ isn't 1 week salary, what your MOST BUY list for Ali sale???


----------



## Skullophile

Hey check that you didnt plug in the Kinera H3 wrong. Switch direction of the way you plugged in the two pin connector.

If that dosn't help swap cables and if that dosn't help after brain burn then they suck.

I was a bad iem junkie, spending hours a night for years researching, buying, buying, listening, buying, buying, researching etc.

The only cure was a pair of Angies and a set of HD800's. If the Angies weren't huge they would be perfection for me.
Everyone will have to find their own cure eventually, I hope you find yours.


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Guys, as I know you became more and more hysterical about ALI SALE (and I hope ultimately patient if your from a country it will take now more than 2 months for delivery cause of high demands), what are you personal choice in the 50-100$ pricerange (sale price)???
> 
> I'm begining my list now (cause last year I was TOO hysterical and pass way too much time in silly game to win points and coupons!)
> 
> ...



One of the first _$50+_ IEMs I bought (about this time last year), was the TingJie R4 (4in1) - 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, 16Ω, Ebony wood housing - Now called Fengru R4, [11.11 Sale Price = $82.12] - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...dmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/32730164804.html

I still really enjoy the way they sound, including the low Bass (good & clear, not overpowering).
Due to their shape, they aren't low-profile, which would allow you to sleep comfortably with them - like you can with the $69 Rose Aurora (which I also really enjoy listening to).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> One of the first _$50+_ IEMs I bought (about this time last year), was the TingJie R4 (4in1) - 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, 16Ω, Ebony wood housing - Now called Fengru R4, [11.11 Sale Price = $82.12] - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...dmade-Earphone-HiFi-earphone/32730164804.html
> 
> I still really enjoy the way they sound, including the low Bass (good & clear, not overpowering).
> Due to their shape, they aren't low-profile, which would allow you to sleep comfortably with them - like you can with the $69 Rose Aurora (which I also really enjoy listening to).



Well, thats an obscure IEM for sure, thanks for sharing....will think about it...but must admit form factor here isnt really my cup of tea. And the wood housing can be fragile I guess (i'm hard with my iem even if broke none of them yet!) At this price there some 6 BA drivers too...oh boy, its way more stressfull to search for IEM over 50$. In this price range I still enjoy my PMV A01 cause they are easy to drive with wathever source I use, but they arent magnificent, very good perhaps, but soundstage isnt ultra wide at all and feel more like a tapestry than a proper immersive sound. Still, they are the best to pair with Xduoo X3, and this duo do not take place in the pocket at all!

Did you tray any magaosi stuff?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anyone heard these?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=b5c0a140-5762-4b80-bc2a-a6a9bdb8ae37&tpp=1


----------



## djmakemynight

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Anyone heard these?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=b5c0a140-5762-4b80-bc2a-a6a9bdb8ae37&tpp=1



Not yet. Still contemplating to get them for 11.11.


----------



## kova4a

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, thats an obscure IEM for sure, thanks for sharing....will think about it...but must admit form factor here isnt really my cup of tea. And the wood housing can be fragile I guess (i'm hard with my iem even if broke none of them yet!) At this price there some 6 BA drivers too...oh boy, its way more stressfull to search for IEM over 50$. In this price range I still enjoy my PMV A01 cause they are easy to drive with wathever source I use, but they arent magnificent, very good perhaps, but soundstage isnt ultra wide at all and feel more like a tapestry than a proper immersive sound. Still, they are the best to pair with Xduoo X3, and this duo do not take place in the pocket at all!
> 
> Did you tray any magaosi stuff?


Dude, don't freak out. It's just a sale and honestly before Christmas there will be another sale probably similar prices if you can't decide now.  I personal didn't like the magaosi k3 pro much and doubt the hd version is a big improvement. As far as the ali sale, I'll probably get a couple of smartphones and am contemplating whether I should buy any iems - kinda eyeing the new whizzer a15 pro, the toneking nine tail, but honestly this month I'm mainly set on getting the new brainwavz b2 phoenix and the two new VE iems biggie and smalls.


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, thats an obscure IEM for sure, thanks for sharing....will think about it...but must admit form factor here isnt really my cup of tea. And the wood housing can be fragile I guess (i'm hard with my iem even if broke none of them yet!) At this price there some 6 BA drivers too...oh boy, its way more stressfull to search for IEM over 50$. In this price range I still enjoy my PMV A01 cause they are easy to drive with wathever source I use, but they arent magnificent, very good perhaps, but soundstage isnt ultra wide at all and feel more like a tapestry than a proper immersive sound. Still, they are the best to pair with Xduoo X3, and this duo do not take place in the pocket at all!
> 
> Did you tray any magaosi stuff?



Yes, I've got the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, 32Ω, Wood housing, Tethered cable w/Mic.

I actually like the sound of BK50 better than the more expensive Tennmak Crazy Cello.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kova4a said:


> Dude, don't freak out. It's just a sale and honestly before Christmas there will be another sale probably similar prices if you can't decide now.  I personal didn't like the magaosi k3 pro much and doubt the hd version is a big improvement. As far as the ali sale, I'll probably get a couple of smartphones and am contemplating whether I should buy any iems - kinda eyeing the new whizzer a15 pro, the toneking nine tail, but honestly this month I'm mainly set on getting the new brainwavz b2 phoenix and the two new VE iems biggie and smalls.


LOL, last year I freak out, this year i'm quite calm, just little stressed cause I just open my eye and begin my search yesterday....will certainly buy less stuff than you tough hehe, but if I look intense its because I dont got lot of money and because of freakish obsession of last year i know for sure 11/11 sale is the very unique day you can get  extreme deal, like the svara at 50% or lot of other stuff, magaosi HD is better you say???? Wich one have better bass impact HD or PRO? Was eyin Whizzer too....man, my budget is 150$ in total and I would like to have more than just one pair of iem, but this is the debate....is it better to put it all on one higher priced pair (cause I have like 50 sub 50$ iem already) and if so, cause its always a damn blind test....wich one. Magaosi PRO can be find for about 75$ with coupon etc....and these no name IEM kind of ugly stuff with 5-6 BA will be about 80$.....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> Yes, I've got the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, 32Ω, Wood housing, Tethered cable w/Mic.
> 
> I actually like the sound of BK50 better than the more expensive Tennmak Crazy Cello.


Hum hum, kay, Thanks mate.  can't find these one tough, are they better than Bossfi B3?....I check your ''fav list'' LZ A4 are very intriguing, wonder if they are ultra better than the A3 wich are more in my budget.

And what about this myserious hotfi HM1?....can't find them either.


----------



## kova4a

Nymphonomaniac said:


> LOL, last year I freak out, this year i'm quite calm, just little stressed cause I just open my eye and begin my search yesterday....will certainly buy less stuff than you tough hehe, but if I look intense its because I dont got lot of money and because of freakish obsession of last year i know for sure 11/11 sale is the very unique day you can get  extreme deal, like the svara at 50% or lot of other stuff, magaosi HD is better you say???? Wich one have better bass impact HD or PRO? Was eyin Whizzer too....man, my budget is 150$ in total and I would like to have more than just one pair of iem, but this is the debate....is it better to put it all on one higher priced pair (cause I have like 50 sub 50$ iem already) and if so, cause its always a damn blind test....wich one. Magaosi PRO can be find for about 75$ with coupon etc....and these no name IEM kind of ugly stuff with 5-6 BA will be about 80$.....


I haven't heard the magaosi k3 hd. What I said is that I doubt is that much better than the pro. I've shared my thoughts on the k3 pro before, bass was too soft on the impact and a bit loose for my liking and the tonal accuracy and timbre were off. Also male vocals sound pushed back. I would look somewhere else, but you have to have realistic expectations - you won't be getting mid-tier, let alone TOTL performance for 100 bucks. You're doing something a lot of guy here do - you buy 20-30 (and even more) products for 50 bucks or less in search for a mythical giant killer instead of buying a couple of $300 iems or one cheaper TOTL one and calling it a day. So I don't know - grab a Vsonic gr07 for 60 bucks and maybe something else for circa 90 like the whizzer although don't know if it will be any good aside from build quality.


----------



## kova4a

Also if you're a gambler, you can try the new magaosi k5, which with coupons should come under 150 bucks but after the k3 pro I personally wouldn't risk it though I think some people have already ordered it and should be receiving it any day now, so possibly there will be impressions before 11.11


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kova4a said:


> I haven't heard the magaosi k3 hd. What I said is that I doubt is that much better than the pro. I've shared my thoughts on the k3 pro before, bass was too soft on the impact and a bit loose for my liking and the tonal accuracy and timbre were off. Also male vocals sound pushed back. I would look somewhere else, but you have to have realistic expectations - you won't be getting mid-tier, let alone TOTL performance for 100 bucks. You're doing something a lot of guy here do - you buy 20-30 (and even more) products for 50 bucks or less in search for a mythical giant killer instead of buying a couple of $300 iems or one cheaper TOTL one and calling it a day. So I don't know - grab a Vsonic gr07 for 60 bucks and maybe something else for circa 90 like the whizzer although don't know if it will be any good aside from build quality.



Hum.......................okay, you don't hear them but suggest them. You know that I start this thread right? Just to say i'm no dumb even if I can sound strange. TOLT iem are a myth for me. And my fascination about Chifi is for relative value, wich can be for construction or sound. ZS5 is a good exemple I think. As well as lot of 50-100$ chinese IEM. Perhaps I was bad lucked with my Westone ES2 that cost 600$, that I find good sounding, but still very far from perfection and less good sounding than lot of sub-100$ chifi iem I own now. I know too that subjectivity of sound perception is a big aspect and that even if i was buying ''TOLT'' iem, same disease will occur, wich is about soudsignature that can't deal with wide music style I listen too, from classical and jazz to complex electronic,rock and indie. For the GR07 there a clone at like 18$.....and the whizzer look nicely build and can be find for about 60 or less at alisale. I'm thinking to find something in 120-200$ price range on Ali for less than 100$ cause of sale, so, yep, the money constraint isnt perhaps a factor of stress for you, but for me it is, and it look like I already have my answer, was looking for enlightment, not pseudo-pedagogical sentences. Anyway, i'm not mad here, just very bored by what I (already) read.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 5, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.......................okay, you don't hear them but suggest them. You know that I start this thread right? Just to say i'm no dumb even if I can sound strange. TOLT iem are a myth for me. And my fascination about Chifi is for relative value, wich can be for construction or sound. ZS5 is a good exemple I think. As well as lot of 50-100$ chinese IEM. Perhaps I was bad lucked with my Westone ES2 that cost 600$, that I find good sounding, but still very far from perfection and less good sounding than lot of sub-100$ chifi iem I own now. I know too that subjectivity of sound perception is a big aspect and that even if i was buying ''TOLT'' iem, same disease will occur, wich is about soudsignature that can't deal with wide music style I listen too, from classical and jazz to complex electronic,rock and indie. For the GR07 there a clone at like 18$.....and the whizzer look nicely build and can be find for about 60 or less at alisale. I'm thinking to find something in 120-200$ price range on Ali for less than 100$ cause of sale, so, yep, the money constraint isnt perhaps a factor of stress for you, but for me it is, and it look like I already have my answer, was looking for enlightment, not pseudo-pedagogical sentences. Anyway, i'm not mad here, just very bored by what I (already) read.


You, misunderstood me - on the contrary - I don't suggest them. What I said is that given the k3 pro's performance I doubt they are what you are looking for. And I was talking about the new whizzer 15 PRo, which is 125 bucks but on 11.11 with coupons should come down to $80-something. And I dion't want to get into new discussions about the vivo xe800 and how it's not a gr07. Even crinacle, who measured them said they sound like small gr07 and put them in a different sound tier, so again not the same things. That's like saying etymotic hf5 is the same like er4s. Oh, and money is an issue for me and I work my arse off for it. I worked even the entire weekend and now haven'r slept all night just resting a bit to check head-fi


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kova4a said:


> You, misunderstood me - on the contrary - I don't suggest them. What I said is that given the k3 pro's performance I doubt they are what you are looking for. And I was talking about the new whizzer 15 PRo, which is 125 bucks but on 11.11 with coupons should come down to $80-something. And I dion't want to get into new discussions about the vivo xe800 and how it's not a gr07. Even crinacle, who measured them said they sound like small gr07 and put them in a different sound tier, so again not the same things. That's like saying etymotic hf5 is the same like er4s



Well,as said, I really want ''connoisseur'' suggestion, from people that own and heard the IEM they suggest, all the rest is publicity or gossip. And for Ety.....not sure the comparaison is accurate, but can't say about Gr07 and xe800, as I do not heard them, and either you are I guess. but thanks for whizzer suggestion, will consider these with Simgot Pro and Magaosi Pro too. Tin audio t2 too at 25$ look very interesting but im afraid of falling in same old collector habit!


----------



## drag0nslayer

kova4a said:


> You, misunderstood me - on the contrary - I don't suggest them. What I said is that given the k3 pro's performance I doubt they are what you are looking for. And I was talking about the new whizzer 15 PRo, which is 125 bucks but on 11.11 with coupons should come down to $80-something. And I dion't want to get into new discussions about the vivo xe800 and how it's not a gr07. Even crinacle, who measured them said they sound like small gr07 and put them in a different sound tier, so again not the same things. That's like saying etymotic hf5 is the same like er4s. Oh, and money is an issue for me and I work my arse off for it. I worked even the entire weekend and now haven'r slept all night just resting a bit to check head-fi



which coupons can come it down to $80 ? would be please explain those coupons ?


----------



## kova4a

drag0nslayer said:


> which coupons can come it down to $80 ? would be please explain those coupons ?


If you buy through the mobile app you get a bit lower prices. Actually, if you havyn't used the mobile app before you get a whole bunch of coupons, which can get the price lower. You can also use Ali select coupons, which can be easily obtained by playing the stupid coin games on the app or in the browser version (there are different games, which double your daily chance). On NICEHCK store you can get $8 off with four $2 select coupons. Add to that the aliexpress coupons you get from the mobile app, either as first-time user or playing the stupid shout game, which can be easily bypassed by putting you phone next to a loudspeaker, which will give you $3 more discount unless you get a bigger one as a first time user of the app. Also you can add to that a store coupon you can get on by click on it at the home page of the seller - NiceHCK gives a $5 store coupon for purchases over $89. So you can get at least $16 off of an iem, which is 97 bucks on 11.11 through their mobile app or like 81 bucks. Same goes for the toneking nine tail


Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well,as said, I really want ''connoisseur'' suggestion, from people that own and heard the IEM they suggest, all the rest is publicity or gossip. And for Ety.....not sure the comparaison is accurate, but can't say about Gr07 and xe800, as I do not heard them, and either you are I guess. but thanks for whizzer suggestion, will consider these with Simgot Pro and Magaosi Pro too. Tin audio t2 too at 25$ look very interesting but im afraid of falling in same old collector habit!


Yeah, I've had several gr07s but haven't heard the xe800. And I already said to not consider the magaosi - for me its sound is worth 50-60 bucks tops, so no giant killer. And bare in mind that just because a "connoisseur" says something is a giant killer doesn't mean it actually is. Point in case is exactly the magaosi k3 pro, which was no one despite all the hype.


----------



## thelonius97 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is the Vsonic VSD5S any good?


----------



## DBaldock9 (Nov 6, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum hum, kay, Thanks mate.  can't find these one tough, are they better than Bossfi B3?....I check your ''fav list'' LZ A4 are very intriguing, wonder if they are ultra better than the A3 wich are more in my budget.
> 
> And what about this myserious hotfi HM1?....can't find them either.



It looks like the BK50 is still marketed under the HLSX, but not the Magaosi name (I've got the one with the Mic) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HLS...y-Ear-buds-HIFI-Professional/32734755417.html

The BossHiFi B3 is more efficient (louder at the same Volume setting), and has a bit more low Bass than the BK50
The BK50 has more Treble, and seems to have a bit wider, more open Sound Stage.
When adjusting the Volume to _level match_, there isn't any big difference in their sound - pretty much just those subtle things.
However, I do prefer the slightly warmer sound of the B3.

The HotFi HM1 was a "_2016 New Custom Hybrid Drive 2DD, with 2BA (Knowles 30017) Earphone_".  The same item is available, from the vendor who can't be named here, as the "_Super Audio 2BA+2DD_", for the 11.11 Sale Price of $132.60. 
Even though it doesn't have the changeable back covers & nozzles, like the LZ A4, I think it sounds as good as the A4 with the Black-Back and Grey or Pink Nozzles.
HotFi have moved on with their earphones, and now have the "_New Hotfi SD7 IEM 4BA+1DD Hybrid 5 Drive Units_", for the 11.11 Sale Price of $127.50. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ne-DJ-HIFI-Earphones/1922340_32825158212.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, now i'm afraid about the Magaosi.....and can't find any Simgot PRO on Ali wich is my final choice.

Nice trick for stupid shout game, when I look at this in my appartment where everynoise is heard I was no way, fock this game.

And HCK was the big winner for sale rebate.....but he don't have the Simgot Pro I think....from the 2 reviews I read it will obsess me now, especially because of Brooko review, he look like to be severe sometime as I see with Kinera H3 and I like that (and the fact my H3 sound very disapointing too!).

Hum.


----------



## kova4a (Nov 6, 2017)

thelonius97 said:


> @kova4a Is the Vsonic VSD5S any good?


It's good  but a but too upper treble happy. I preferred the older vsd5, which was flatter and more neutral across the board. The new vsd5s is like vsd3s with more treble emphasize, which throws the tonality and timbre a bit off. Actually, I would go for the vsd3s as for me it sounds better. Not as flat as the gr07, but honestly while I was comparing the "new" vsd3s to the gr07 anniversary edition and was thinking how good the vsd3s holds up. Yea, the gr07 AE is more mature sounding , with flatter and a bit more natural sound and smoother treble but if you're on a budget then vsd3s at the sub-$30 11.11 sale price is a winner. I even got a second one on the last sale. Although at about 60 bucks you can also just get the "new" gr07 classic or bass


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> It looks like the BK50 is still marketed under the HLSX, but not the Magaosi name (I've got the one with the Mic) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HLS...y-Ear-buds-HIFI-Professional/32734755417.html
> 
> The BossHiFi B3 is more efficient (louder at the same Volume setting), and has a bit more low Bass than the BK50
> The BK50 has more Treble, and seems to have a bit wider, more open Sound Stage.
> ...



Oh well oh well.....I begin to be scatterbrained by all of this. B3 is on my list now...oh wait what 22$ for bk50!. Magaosi is out. And for other big thanks mate to share tough cause I fall on them lot of time.....never try 5 units.....will think about it.


----------



## Character

Been trolling around and I still confused on which one to order is it tinaudio-t2 or **** xba 6+1  I do like the capability of having an option of upgrading your cables for a Bluetooth one since both offer an attachments

What cables would you recommend for this purpose


----------



## bsoplinger

Is there something similar to the Dunu DN1000 that isn't as heavy? From the reviews I think I'd like it but from those same reviews I know I'd find it uncomfortable.


----------



## kova4a

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, now i'm afraid about the Magaosi.....and can't find any Simgot PRO on Ali wich is my final choice.
> 
> Nice trick for stupid shout game, when I look at this in my appartment where everynoise is heard I was no way, fock this game.
> 
> ...


Btw, if you're set on the en700 pro, don't give up on yet coz its still Monday and it's a new model, so it's totally possible that some sellers on ali stock it before Saturday's sale.


----------



## Ahmad313

DBaldock9 said:


> It looks like the BK50 is still marketed under the HLSX, but not the Magaosi name (I've got the one with the Mic) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HLS...y-Ear-buds-HIFI-Professional/32734755417.html
> 
> The BossHiFi B3 is more efficient (louder at the same Volume setting), and has a bit more low Bass than the BK50
> The BK50 has more Treble, and seems to have a bit wider, more open Sound Stage.
> ...


I want to know you have that 2DD+2BA iem or you auditioned some ware,??


----------



## DBaldock9

Ahmad313 said:


> I want to know you have that 2DD+2BA iem or you auditioned some ware,??



Yes, I have the HotFi HM1 (2016) that I bought last Fall.
But if I were purchasing now, I might buy the HotFi SD7 4BA+1DD model, since they don't appear to offer a 2DD+2BA any longer.


----------



## Ahmad313

DBaldock9 said:


> Yes, I have the HotFi HM1 (2016) that I bought last Fall.
> But if I were purchasing now, I might buy the HotFi SD7 4BA+1DD model, since they don't appear to offer a 2DD+2BA any longer.


Thanks ,  actually i am looking for a upgrade to A4 so you think 2+2 is something better option ,??


----------



## crabdog

Ahmad313 said:


> Thanks ,  actually i am looking for a upgrade to A4 so you think 2+2 is something better option ,??


You're not likely to get any indication from driver config alone. Better to go with reviews/user impressions or just take one for the team and try an unknown model.


----------



## ahmpanji

Is 1MORE IEM good? I once read a review of good impression of their 90 USD line up. But I'm here now talking about their under 40 USD line up (I don't know the exact model name). Are those under 40 USD 1MORE IEMs good? 

I'm looking for an all-round IEM, under 30-40 USD, I mostly listen to indie music (folk, rock, hip hop, etc.) and some nowadays electronic music. My device is Xiaomi Redmi 4X. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## Griffith

ahmpanji said:


> Is 1MORE IEM good? I once read a review of good impression of their 90 USD line up. But I'm here now talking about their under 40 USD line up (I don't know the exact model name). Are those under 40 USD 1MORE IEMs good?
> 
> I'm looking for an all-round IEM, under 30-40 USD, I mostly listen to indie music (folk, rock, hip hop, etc.) and some nowadays electronic music. My device is Xiaomi Redmi 4X. Any suggestions for me?



Wait for the 11/11 sale on Aliexpress and order the Vsonic VSD3S during the sale. I got mine for under $30 during the last sale. I don't have or know of any other IEM under $40 that is better than it.


----------



## DBaldock9

Ahmad313 said:


> Thanks,  actually i am looking for a upgrade to A4 so you think 2+2 is something better option ,??





crabdog said:


> You're not likely to get any indication from driver config alone. Better to go with reviews/user impressions or just take one for the team and try an unknown model.



I wouldn't say the HotFi 2DD+2BA (2016) is better _overall_ than the A4, since the sound of the A4 can be tuned to you preference.
But the 2+2 is a better _deal_ than the A4, since its sound is just about the same as the A4, with the tuning that I prefer.  The 2+2 is also more comfortable to wear, and that style of shell tends to isolate better.

I hadn't seen anyone mention the HotFi 2DD+2BA (2016) when I bought it last year - it had just been listed on AliExpress.  So, I took a gamble, and it paid off.


----------



## bsoplinger

Griffith said:


> Wait for the 11/11 sale on Aliexpress and order the Vsonic VSD3S during the sale. I got mine for under $30 during the last sale. I don't have or know of any other IEM under $40 that is better than it.


Just looked, the VSD3S is $30 for the 11.11 sale at the Vsonic store at Aliexpress.com this year. Think I'll add that one to my list of things to ponder on 11.11


----------



## s4tch

not exactly chinese, but this is a ridiculous deal:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221832917133


----------



## RodRevenge

bsoplinger said:


> Just looked, the VSD3S is $30 for the 11.11 sale at the Vsonic store at Aliexpress.com this year. Think I'll add that one to my list of things to ponder on 11.11


Do you think this is a better buy than the tennmak pro?


----------



## Griffith

RodRevenge said:


> Do you think this is a better buy than the tennmak pro?



I own both and the answer is easily yes.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Griffith said:


> I own both and the answer is easily yes.


What about the tinaudio t2?


----------



## Cantrell

vector84 said:


> So I think part of the problem is just the lack of points of comparison...  for reference, what kind of Monster Beats IEMs are we talking here?  There's a number of them, aren't there?
> 
> I'm thinking you might want to look into something generally warmer and tending towards U or V-shaped for those listening volumes, with a laid back mid-range and probably some elevation in the mid-bass but the treble boost pushed out towards the upper treble, not so much upper mids / lower treble.  I would tend to think that anything described as somewhere closer to balanced or slightly bright is probably going to tend towards harsh and A-shaped at those volumes.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure which model the Beats are, it was 1 of if not their 1st earbuds they ever produced around 2010? or so. Maybe called iBeats? They came with the very 1st Beats by Dre Cell phone, HTC ReZound.  Here's pics of whatever they look like minus the 3.5mm plug since I wanted to see I'd the cable was workable to replace the section and plug that was shorting out, which drove me here originally.

Sounds like I want to stick with V/U shaped, warm, smooth/gentle treble that's extended and has no emphasis on upper mids/lower treble region.


----------



## paulindss

I'm wondering to get a E-mi Ci880 in 11.11 for 18$, since zs6 are more expensive and i'm skipping zs5. Anyone here has something to tell ? Impressions, comparisions etc, or are willing to grab one... People have been very positive about these, but we have so much little information, besides @Vidal review, and @B9Scrambler little comparision with tin audio t2, in the review of t2. A fr graph would be awesome. 18$ seems like a good deal for them.


----------



## HungryPanda

TinAudio for sure unless **** 6in1 does rock your boat


----------



## HungryPanda

Wraith 0.1 or sivga 007


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> Wraith 0.1 or sivga 007



What about Wraith 2 Maples


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, my quest stills on, and hope to see *Simgot Pro* appear soon, they are my obsession from reveiw I read....hey, brooko prefer them to some 500$ iem, not bad. Just 2 reviews tough.

Eyin the *Lker i8* that is really appreciate by a well know chifi review site (cannot tell here I think) anyway, the suggestion in this site is most of time spot on so if its the very big winner of all his IEM test, even if it was about 70-80$ in time of review, at 40 right now its very very intriguing. Any guys here try them? (a little thread about them is very positive too). 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...Earphones-Dynamic-Hifi-Music/32815839663.html

Panda, do you got this one in you incredible collection????


----------



## vector84 (Nov 7, 2017)

Cantrell said:


> I'm not sure which model the Beats are, it was 1 of if not their 1st earbuds they ever produced around 2010? or so. Maybe called iBeats? They came with the very 1st Beats by Dre Cell phone, HTC ReZound.  Here's pics of whatever they look like minus the 3.5mm plug since I wanted to see I'd the cable was workable to replace the section and plug that was shorting out, which drove me here originally.
> 
> Sounds like I want to stick with V/U shaped, warm, smooth/gentle treble that's extended and has no emphasis on upper mids/lower treble region.


Pic didn't come through, but if they're something like this: http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/monster-urbeats.php then they probably come off as quite warm, dark and bassy and especially tame in the upper mids.

I really try to avoid recommending anything I haven't tried before (*but here we go...*) ... so please don't take this as a "go buy these" ... but just as something to point you in a slightly different direction. @crabdog reviewed the Whizzer A15 as a considerably warmer, smoother, and bassier take on something somewhat similar to the NC50 (and there's a few other reviews of them on here).  I would imagine you might be able to do better than that given your budget is somewhat flexible, but an idea to get you pointed in what might hopefully be a better direction for you.


----------



## Cantrell

They look fairly similar, kind of like if you took those android blended them with a reverse shaped lady Gaga version. Hopefully this pic shows up.


----------



## Cantrell




----------



## Cantrell

Wow, after looking at the pic, I checked back of remote... it has mic. Only took me 7 years to figure that out


----------



## feeblely

s4tch said:


> not exactly chinese, but this is a ridiculous deal:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221832917133


how do these compare to budget chifi's like kz sz5, VSD3S, xiaomi, 1MORE IEM etc....


----------



## s4tch

feeblely said:


> how do these compare to budget chifi's like kz sz5, VSD3S, xiaomi, 1MORE IEM etc....


build quality on these is great, not comparable to the crappy zs5 or the cable error prone vsd3s. sound wise, it's a v-shaped signature with a fairly big soundstage. highs might be sibilant out of the box, but according to some fellow hungarian owners who bought from the same seller, highs will calm down and sibilance will be gone with some burn-in. i ran the isotek system enhancer disk for a couple of hours and highs sound already better. first impressions are absolutely positive. i'd say that it beats every piston i've heard comfortably. zs5 has a nice soundstage, i'm not sure the af56 can match that, but it has the same punch and already better mids and highs. (tbh i didn't like the high frequencies on the zs5 at all.) vsd3s has a similarly strong v-shaped sound signature, and as i've heard it months ago, i cannot really tell which one sounds better. as far as i can remember, vsd3s have a more recessed midrange, so odds are i'd prefer the audiofly in a direct comparison, but i'm not sure about it. oh, and the package of the af56 is pretty barebone, all you get is a cool metal tin and some silicone tips. 

all things considered, the af56 is a true bargain for this price if you're into a v signature. with the hifiman re400i i bought from joybuy, my 11.11 buying spree has already prematurely ended.


----------



## thejoker13

crabdog said:


> Yes, the TNT is an awesome IEM indeed. It's less V-shaped than the TFZs and H3 etc and has a more balanced approach. I think people are a bit intimidated by the unusual styling and that's why the adoption rate has been slow but when it comes to sound that one is a winner.


I agree 100% @crabdog. I LOVE my nine tails and can't recommend them highly enough. I was hesitant to try them at first because of their shape, but I am so glad I ended up getting them. They're actually very comfortable and isolate well, which is a bonus to me.


----------



## Ahmad313




----------



## ivo001

KZ ZS5 just for $16 usd at gearbest with code GKGGK40. Is that a good deal to buy? 
Thinking about getting the blue version with mic for $20.


----------



## vladstef

I am thinking about taking one for the team and buying this single BA iem from an unknown brand. The design is spectacular, I just hope that it doesn't end up looking cheap in real life (given how small it is, it probably can't really look way too cheap).
Specs are, as always, questionable at best. I couldn't find any more info about these on ali/amazon nor taobao as much as I could manage with translate. Does anyone know any full range BA drivers that are 22Ohm/20-22000Hz/102±3dB?
The iphone in the promo material isn't really inspiring and all of it just appears to be unfinished.


----------



## Vidal

Anyone considering the ASY hybrids might want to hold off. 

The sound was pretty good but the casing fell apart after the first listen, the seller is accusing me of breaking them and offering only a part refund. My advice, stay clear of both.

I did ask him for a replacement single earpiece but he refused.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> KZ ZS5 just for $16 usd at gearbest with code GKGGK40. Is that a good deal to buy?
> Thinking about getting the blue version with mic for $20.



That's HELL OF A DEAL!!!!
In fact.
Will go check it out asap, as I give my second pair to my brother...and this way will be able to know if its true their....2 version of these as I bought first batch a while ago.

thanks for sharing, Gearbest deal pop out of no where, its hard to Always know them.

EDIT: What the heck....flash sale price is 19$ and when you enter the code....it go up to 24$. Nice coupon. Like an anti-hero coupon. Thanks for nothing GB.

......Will pass on this and wait for ZS6 to drop at an absrud price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> I am thinking about taking one for the team and buying this single BA iem from an unknown brand. The design is spectacular, I just hope that it doesn't end up looking cheap in real life (given how small it is, it probably can't really look way too cheap).
> Specs are, as always, questionable at best. I couldn't find any more info about these on ali/amazon nor taobao as much as I could manage with translate. Does anyone know any full range BA drivers that are 22Ohm/20-22000Hz/102±3dB?
> The iphone in the promo material isn't really inspiring and all of it just appears to be unfinished.



Thats nice of you, never see these and must admit if there price stick at 30$ afer alisale perhaps there a potential there, construction look fine by what I see (even if computer image stuff). And especially form factor, wich look very small, so perhaps its a good sleep IEM, cause I search one even if the Musicmaker TW1 are far from being bad, their  a little too long and when sleep on your ears it push just a little....I think musimaker make another micro model wich I can't remember. Here in big city where your surrended by dogs, car, people and crying kids, sleeping buds are a MUST!


----------



## ivo001

Sorry i mistyped the code.
Its GBGGK40


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, I know they are little old but wonder if their still excellent in regard in other 100-150$ iem. 
Talk about the *TONEKING TK12S. *At 11/11 they will be about 70$.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/N1-...id=3d696ec5-950b-49d2-a3d7-618910b369a9&tpp=1*

As I search best SOUND VALUE for 75-100$ at ALISALE. Is this the an excellent no regret buy? Bass look nice from review, im afraid of mids to be thin or ZS5 like, wich isnt bad, just not magnificent.*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ivo001 said:


> Sorry i mistyped the code.
> Its GBGGK40



Hum...now it write ''this code is not for this product''.
Have you been able to have the 16$ price with it and if so can you make a screenshot of it???

Thanks!


----------



## wastan

kova4a said:


> If you buy through the mobile app you get a bit lower prices. Actually, if you havyn't used the mobile app before you get a whole bunch of coupons, which can get the price lower. You can also use Ali select coupons, which can be easily obtained by playing the stupid coin games on the app or in the browser version (there are different games, which double your daily chance). On NICEHCK store you can get $8 off with four $2 select coupons. Add to that the aliexpress coupons you get from the mobile app, either as first-time user or playing the stupid shout game, which can be easily bypassed by putting you phone next to a loudspeaker, which will give you $3 more discount unless you get a bigger one as a first time user of the app. Also you can add to that a store coupon you can get on by click on it at the home page of the seller - NiceHCK gives a $5 store coupon for purchases over $89. So you can get at least $16 off of an iem, which is 97 bucks on 11.11 through their mobile app or like 81 bucks. Same goes for the toneking nine tail
> 
> Yeah, I've had several gr07s but haven't heard the xe800. And I already said to not consider the magaosi - for me its sound is worth 50-60 bucks tops, so no giant killer. And bare in mind that just because a "connoisseur" says something is a giant killer doesn't mean it actually is. Point in case is exactly the magaosi k3 pro, which was no one despite all the hype.



Don't forget to message the seller and ask for an additional discount. Sometimes, particularly if you're a repeat customer, they'll knock a bit off.


----------



## wastan

paulindss said:


> I'm wondering to get a E-mi Ci880 in 11.11 for 18$, since zs6 are more expensive and i'm skipping zs5. Anyone here has something to tell ? Impressions, comparisions etc, or are willing to grab one... People have been very positive about these, but we have so much little information, besides @Vidal review, and @B9Scrambler little comparision with tin audio t2, in the review of t2. A fr graph would be awesome. 18$ seems like a good deal for them.


The EMI are quite nice sounding, at least on par with the zs6 perhaps you get a touch better bass clarity with the kz. A u shaped sound that's energetic at both ends but doesn't really swamp the mids. Easy to recommend for $18.


----------



## ivo001

Here you go!
Only seems to work on the grey without mic.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thats nice of you, never see these and must admit if there price stick at 30$ afer alisale perhaps there a potential there, construction look fine by what I see (even if computer image stuff). And especially form factor, wich look very small, so perhaps its a good sleep IEM, cause I search one even if the Musicmaker TW1 are far from being bad, their  a little too long and when sleep on your ears it push just a little....I think musimaker make another micro model wich I can't remember. Here in big city where your surrended by dogs, car, people and crying kids, sleeping buds are a MUST!



Go for the AK Audio Light T2. They're puny and perfect for sleeping.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Go for the AK Audio Light T2. They're puny and perfect for sleeping.


That Was EXACTLY the one I search, have the image in my mind.....and
there you go:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ivo001 said:


> Here you go!
> Only seems to work on the grey without mic.



Well, thats better thanks.
It work and I order a pair. 

Cheers!


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, I know they are little old but wonder if their still excellent in regard in other 100-150$ iem.
> Talk about the *TONEKING TK12S. *At 11/11 they will be about 70$.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/N1-...id=3d696ec5-950b-49d2-a3d7-618910b369a9&tpp=1
> ...


the tk12 is excellent--nothing thin about the mids


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> the tk12 is excellent--nothing thin about the mids


Big thanks...The S version with detachable cable is the same right?
I like the fact it all metal too, for durability. Wonder about soundstage, is it wide and 3D like or more front tapestry like?

And are they better than Magaosi PRO or Simgot bass (wich I dont like the fact its nto detachle cable)?

yeah, lot of question....I hesitate between buying these or 3 different 50-60$ discounted pairs like the Tinaudio T2 etc


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Big thanks...The S version with detachable cable is the same right?
> I like the fact it all metal too, for durability. Wonder about soundstage, is it wide and 3D like or more front tapestry like?
> 
> And are they better than Magaosi PRO or Simgot bass (wich I dont like the fact its nto detachle cable)?
> ...


i hear the tk12 (to my knowledge the 12s is same w/detachable cable) as very expansive and 3d sounding--it's more aggressive and forward that the magaosi or simgot and may be more suitable for heavy genres, though i can't say it's better--you can read my reviews on vidal's site.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

About ALI sale....so much interesting stuff....but were so sicko here on Headfi....i'm obsess as well with DAC and AMP different soundsignature and AK4490 very intrigue me, Walnut V3 was interesting but quality issue hold me back. Now, I look the Hifi college AK4490 dac-amp without case for 35$ instead of 120$ (11/11 price) Xduoo X10. I know these What stuff can be supreme bargain as I buy a 18$ dual TDA1305T phillip dac that blow my mind for the absurd price and easy usb working without driver and analogue soundsignature. SO, I suggest my small budget buddies with bad or mediocre soundcard to look this out, just writing it here to open ya mind, not to begin a thread in a thread. It's a little risky tough....but well, if you can get a ES9028 working usb dac for like 20-40$ to enjoy soundsignature of a Fiio X7....I think its a blessin for the one that can't afford it (like me, but even more like people from India etc).

Be wise my fellow Headfier, were in a new audio world, between DIY and Chifi, some real real treasures wait for your ears!!


----------



## drag0nslayer

a


Nymphonomaniac said:


> About ALI sale....so much interesting stuff....but were so sicko here on Headfi....i'm obsess as well with DAC and AMP different soundsignature and AK4490 very intrigue me, Walnut V3 was interesting but quality issue hold me back. Now, I look the Hifi college AK4490 dac-amp without case for 35$ instead of 120$ (11/11 price) Xduoo X10. I know these What stuff can be supreme bargain as I buy a 18$ dual TDA1305T phillip dac that blow my mind for the absurd price and easy usb working without driver and analogue soundsignature. SO, I suggest my small budget buddies with bad or mediocre soundcard to look this out, just writing it here to open ya mind, not to begin a thread in a thread. It's a little risky tough....but well, if you can get a ES9028 working usb dac for like 20-40$ to enjoy soundsignature of a Fiio X7....I think its a blessin for the one that can't afford it (like me, but even more like people from India etc).
> 
> Be wise my fellow Headfier, were in a new audio world, between DIY and Chifi, some real real treasures wait for your ears!!


Can you please share link to hifi college 4490 dac ?


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> That Was EXACTLY the one I search, have the image in my mind.....and
> there you go:




I've got the AK Audio Light (2016), and while they sound OK, one thing I can say about them - 
*
Be Aware that their Nozzle is very large in diameter, so replacement eartips are hard to find (I haven't found any extended length tips that will fit), and they may not go very deep in your ears without irritation, which can cause them to slip out while sleeping.
*
I've found that the MEMT X5 to be a better small size earphone, that's comfortable to use while sleeping.
Flat-style earphones, like the Kinera BD005, Tennmak Pro, and Rose Aurora (same shell as BD005) are also more comfortable for sleeping than the AK Audio Light.


----------



## Starway

Careful with the TIN audio T515, you might have read the gold version sounds wonky so it could be a fake or have an unmentioned change. The newer gold version also seems to be missing the text. I want one of those too, the FR is one of the best balance Ive seen in chifi yet.

I see the Bosshifi B3 is going for $27.50 on 11.11 and I found an aliexpress payment method that suits so ive added those to my cart. I saw the FR and it is midcentric which should be good for classical indeed.

I've purchased too many Vshaped iems... I'm interested in something flat, has a vast soundstage, opposite of a wall of sound being thrown at you. The 30 and 300hz responses look like actual square waves. Something you could use in the studio.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Starway said:


> Careful with the TIN audio T515, you might have read the gold version sounds wonky so it could be a fake or have an unmentioned change. The newer gold version also seems to be missing the text. I want one of those too, the FR is one of the best balance Ive seen in chifi yet.
> 
> I see the Bosshifi B3 is going for $27.50 on 11.11 and I found an aliexpress payment method that suits so ive added those to my cart. I saw the FR and it is midcentric which should be good for classical indeed.
> 
> I've purchased too many Vshaped iems... I'm interested in something flat, has a vast soundstage, opposite of a wall of sound being thrown at you. The 30 and 300hz responses look like actual square waves. Something you could use in the studio.



Was intrigue by these T515 too....i would be surprise that AK store sell fake tough. And even if they intrigue me, the fact you praise them make me want to try the Tinaudio T2 even more!

Nice price for B3 but they are easy to find at 30$ all day long....the BK50 at 22$ is something else tough....anyway, your right, too much V shape soundsig, and it do not help the fun factor if it kick in the balls the mid freq....but I feel when somebody talk about neutral Iem its always bass anemic, wich in real life with speakers isnt at all....so, my personal sweet spot isnt really neutral cause the mid need to be pushed up a little to breathe on a thick present bass that crave deep and extended treble with another little push for microdetails without sounding too harsh....hum, did I find this perfect sound yet? Nope. But at this very Aliesale its what I search!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the AK Audio Light (2016), and while they sound OK, one thing I can say about them -
> *
> Be Aware that their Nozzle is very large in diameter, so replacement eartips are hard to find (I haven't found any extended length tips that will fit), and they may not go very deep in your ears without irritation, which can cause them to slip out while sleeping.
> *
> ...



Oh, got the pro and other iem with the shell you talk...but over ear isnt really nice....if you want to take it off fast it not very practice. But well, MEMT intrigue me, round form really is need....I really hope the Musicmaker TK12 have like 5mm less and wonder if I can in fact cut 5mm from the back cause I fee its a esthetical choice and the drivers dont go there. hum. 
oh and The Audiolight are kind of sold out now I think.

Any great sale for the Rose Aurora? Cause even at 62$ I can't convince myself to try them....must admit i find them quite ugly and cheap looking, this shell is used by 10$ cheapies too. SOundwise, appearance mean nothing tough.


----------



## Matija Osrečki

I'm also interested in Rose Aurora, how does it compare to TFZ Exclusive 5?

And is it noticeably better than Tennmak Crazy Cello / Svara Red?


----------



## wijnands

Lost my UiiSii HM7 today.  

Liked the build quality and the shape of the buds, didn't care that much for the ease of sibilance they had but all round not too shabby.  Used these for phone calls and very casual listening.. am now going to thrawl this thread for a replacement which isn't going to be easy with the traffic here.


----------



## BeerLover

Thanks ivo001 for that KZ ZS5 deal, i used your coupon on the grey coloured ones without microphone and payed 13 euro on gearbest... Incredible!

Any more chinese earphone deals around? 

Post it here!
Appreciated


----------



## Griffith

MoshiMoshi said:


> What about the tinaudio t2?



No idea, I've never heard it nor heard of it so I can't recommend it. But I can tell you that you can find many Vsonic VSD3S reviews online and most of them praise it.


----------



## cqtek (Nov 7, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, I know they are little old but wonder if their still excellent in regard in other 100-150$ iem.
> Talk about the *TONEKING TK12S. *At 11/11 they will be about 70$.





loomisjohnson said:


> i hear the tk12 (to my knowledge the 12s is same w/detachable cable) as very expansive and 3d sounding--it's more aggressive and forward that the magaosi or simgot and may be more suitable for heavy genres, though i can't say it's better--you can read my reviews on vidal's site.



Toneking TK12s are in my cart from here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...er-In-Ear-Earphone-As-K3003/32655266144.html?

I really hope that the version with the removable cable are equal to the previous one.
I want to hear that massive, expansive and 3d sounding with my electronic music collection.

Here there are the black version of TIN Audio T515:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...Drive-HIFI-Earphone-Bass-DJ/32816166250.html?

But I think the discounted price is the same as a month ago. I have been following him for a long time. They are always my "next purchase".


----------



## ivo001

I cannot find any review about the Svara Red. Wonder if they are better than Tin Audio T2. They will both be $34 on 11.11


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HUM. Just read a FIVE stars review of Musicmaker T200 and really wonder why its FIVE stars.


cqtek said:


> Toneking TK12s are in my cart from here:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...er-In-Ear-Earphone-As-K3003/32655266144.html?
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too its about mostly electronic, cause I feel IEM are perfect for IDM hehe 
But I listen to pretty focked up stuff that need good (micro) details and texture too, and if pay more than 50$ I would like that the IEM sound good with vocals and have some versatility, when bass is there, Jazz is not far too, classical is where problem happen for me, well, cello can have good body when bass is there.

Listen to stuff like Arca, Ametsub, Atom Tm, Alva Noto, Arovane, Ash Koosha, Amon Tobin, Aphex Twin, Antwood, Andy Stot,  Burial, Beatrice Dillon, Byetone, Bonobo, Booka Shade, Bruno Pronsato, Boards of Canada, just to name some A & B. Whats your electronic favs? (A to Z if ya want)

Oh, and TK12s I talk about is from same place hehe


----------



## ivo001

Netsky, Etherwood, Nero, Pretty Lights, Juno Reactor to name a few.


----------



## Shmulkey

Any suggestions as to particularly good 11/11 Chifi deals? I'm personally particularly interested in the $50 and under price range.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 7, 2017)

The TK12 is awesome. I got it at the same time as the Shockwave 3, so it was a bit of an afterthought at first. I have the non-detachable version. $70 is a steal!


----------



## Tim Le

Selenium said:


> The TK12 is awesome. I got it at the same time as the Shockwave 3, so it was a bit of an afterthought at first. I have the non-detachable version. $70 is a steal!



How would you compare the tk12 to sw3?


----------



## BeerLover

Just have seen that the UNIVERSAL BGVP SGZ  DN1 earphones will be on sale on alixpress on 11.11 for just 17 euro

Anybody has experience with them? They seem to get 5 stars in review.... 
https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...rmature-With-Dynamic/1922340_32825055798.html


----------



## snip3r77

BeerLover said:


> Just have seen that the UNIVERSAL BGVP SGZ  DN1 earphones will be on sale on alixpress on 11.11 for just 17 euro
> 
> Anybody has experience with them? They seem to get 5 stars in review....
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...rmature-With-Dynamic/1922340_32825055798.html


Can consider upgrading to DM5


----------



## Starway

snip3r77 said:


> Can consider upgrading to DM5



DM5 is heavily v-shaped. 
SGZ-DN1 is balanced.
Downgrade imo


----------



## Ahmad313

drag0nslayer said:


> a
> 
> Can you please share link to hifi college 4490 dac ?


hey,   you was right about the price of P1 ,


----------



## drag0nslayer

Ahmad313 said:


> hey,   you was right about the price of P1 ,


I told you


----------



## DBaldock9 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, got the pro and other iem with the shell you talk...but over ear isnt really nice....if you want to take it off fast it not very practice. But well, MEMT intrigue me, round form really is need....I really hope the Musicmaker TK12 have like 5mm less and wonder if I can in fact cut 5mm from the back cause I fee its a esthetical choice and the drivers dont go there. hum.
> oh and The Audiolight are kind of sold out now I think.
> 
> Any great sale for the Rose Aurora? Cause even at 62$ I can't convince myself to try them....must admit i find them quite ugly and cheap looking, this shell is used by 10$ cheapies too. SOundwise, appearance mean nothing tough.





Matija Osrečki said:


> I'm also interested in Rose Aurora, how does it compare to TFZ Exclusive 5?
> 
> And is it noticeably better than Tennmak Crazy Cello / Svara Red?




On another thread, I recently did a quick comparison of the three flat-style earphones that I've got -

With them connected to the Balanced output of my Onkyo DP-X1 (all EQ off), playing FLAC rips of some CDs, my quick impressions are:
The Tennmak Pro has the most Bass & Mid-Bass, but this seems to cause the sound stage to be closer / more closed-in.
The Rose Aurora seems to be the most "balanced / natural" sounding, but has less Bass impact (it has low Bass, just not as much).
The Kinera BA05 (appears to have been replaced by BD005) has a more "V" shaped sound, with less Mid-Bass than the Tennmak, and more Treble than the Tennmak or Rose.

EDIT:  All three seem to have more Bass than the Crazy Cello. For the "cylindrical" style earphones, I prefer the sound of the less expensive HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50, over the Cello.


----------



## cqtek

Nymphonomaniac said:


> HUM. Just read a FIVE stars review of Musicmaker T200 and really wonder why its FIVE stars.
> Yeah, me too its about mostly electronic, cause I feel IEM are perfect for IDM hehe
> But I listen to pretty focked up stuff that need good (micro) details and texture too, and if pay more than 50$ I would like that the IEM sound good with vocals and have some versatility, when bass is there, Jazz is not far too, classical is where problem happen for me, well, cello can have good body when bass is there.
> Listen to stuff like Arca, Ametsub, Atom Tm, Alva Noto, Arovane, Ash Koosha, Amon Tobin, Aphex Twin, Antwood, Andy Stot,  Burial, Beatrice Dillon, Byetone, Bonobo, Booka Shade, Bruno Pronsato, Boards of Canada, just to name some A & B. Whats your electronic favs? (A to Z if ya want)
> Oh, and TK12s I talk about is from same place hehe





I'm a electronic music explorer, not only a fan of some groups, but I'm an IDM lover. Right now in muy Zishan Z2 (only 8GB sd card):

Anthony Parasole,Artefakt,Autechre,Ben Frost,Bjarki,Blondes,Bochum Welt,Carl Craig,CJ Bolland,Clark,Dopplereffekt,Fernando Lagreca,Forest Swords,Four Tet,Gas,Ghostly Enemies,Karen Gwyer,LCD Soundsystem,Lewis Fautzi,Lusine,Marc Marzenit,Minor Science,Mount Kimbie,Nathan Fake,Octave One,Pedro Vian,Plant43,Radioactive Man,,Sau Poler,Some Science,Soul Murderer,Soviet Gym,Varg,Yagya,Zuli

I know almost all the groups you listed, but always I'm searching new groups or old groups I never listened. At the end of the year I make a filter...
I live in barcelona, there are a very important electronic music festival called "Sonar" every june, now there are a lot of local groups making good music.

Sorry for the offtopic.


----------



## Vidal

BeerLover said:


> Anybody has experience with them? They seem to get 5 stars in review....



Reviewed here

http://www.aproear.co.uk/bvgp-sgz-dn1/

and here

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/08/24/bgvp-sgz-dn1-thats-a-mouthful/



Starway said:


> SGZ-DN1 is balanced.



That's not a description I'd have used, boomy mid bass is the major characteristic of my pair.


----------



## Deveraux

How is the **** 6in1 for 30$? Or anything better than that for around 30$?

It should be a definite upgrade over the the ZS5 v1 I'm using. I mean it should sound at least as good as the ZS5 with a bit more bass....?


----------



## HungryPanda

That is a great price for the **** 6in1 and it is a better and more comfortable earphone IMO


----------



## BeerLover

Thanks so much Vidal, that website aproear.co.uk is wonderfull! I decided not to order the bgvp sgz dn1 finally, as i have the KZ ZS5 on the way... And they were reviewed better then these bgvp's.

Great website. Will check out the other one also. 
Vidal, any good earphone you recommend for around 50 dollars /euro's max these days? 

Thanks!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cqtek said:


> I'm a electronic music explorer, not only a fan of some groups, but I'm an IDM lover. Right now in muy Zishan Z2 (only 8GB sd card):
> 
> Anthony Parasole,Artefakt,Autechre,Ben Frost,Bjarki,Blondes,Bochum Welt,Carl Craig,CJ Bolland,Clark,Dopplereffekt,Fernando Lagreca,Forest Swords,Four Tet,Gas,Ghostly Enemies,Karen Gwyer,LCD Soundsystem,Lewis Fautzi,Lusine,Marc Marzenit,Minor Science,Mount Kimbie,Nathan Fake,Octave One,Pedro Vian,Plant43,Radioactive Man,,Sau Poler,Some Science,Soul Murderer,Soviet Gym,Varg,Yagya,Zuli
> 
> ...



No, this isn't out of topic, we shouldn't be ashame of talking music a little, if it do not became too invasive, I mean...that's the food of audiophile, just the cooking differ hehe
And I'm quite happy to read lot of electronic group I know, even more the one I DON'T know, will filter these for sure Real curious open mind are quite rare to be honnest! For some, music is like clothes for style. Or a sad complaisance.
Here, in Canada, electronic scene suck, there Mutek festival wich is nice, but out of festivals, non mainstream groups are very rare, risk taking music is still less rare in Montreal were I live tough, but anyway, I prefer how my electronic sound with my DAP!
We can PM to share more music group or interesting download site were we can find some!

*AND, what do you use as fav IEM with your Zishan Z2?*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Deveraux said:


> How is the **** 6in1 for 30$? Or anything better than that for around 30$?
> 
> It should be a definite upgrade over the the ZS5 v1 I'm using. I mean it should sound at least as good as the ZS5 with a bit more bass....?



Quite different soundsignature IMO, and, for my taste I prefer the ZS5 cause of details retreival, but 6in1 have more bass and is more comfy and I use them as much as ZS5. But if your looking for a big upgrad i'm not sure you will have the WOW you search, instrument separation and soundstage is better with ZS5. Fastly compare them right now, 6in1 are more dark laid back, have less air between instrument, less treble peak too in vocal, wich will sound better if they were more spot on. ZS5 feel more 3D. 

You must know that ZS5 is a supreme value in therm of sound, so, you will have to clim higher in price range to find definite upgrade.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> That is a great price for the **** 6in1 and it is a better and more comfortable earphone IMO


 
And what about Tinaudio T2 and Svara Red, are they better than 6in1 in your opinion? Cause they can be find at around 35$.

Cause, the guy search a DEFINITE upgrade....a big step up....i'm happy to know you love that much the 6in1 Panda, I like them too, and feel they are underatted in term of popularity....but they rarely WOW me honnestly, just make shaking my head lot of time.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> On another thread, I recently did a quick comparison of the three flat-style earphones that I've got -
> 
> With them connected to the Balanced output of my Onkyo DP-X1 (all EQ off), playing FLAC rips of some CDs, my quick impressions are:
> The Tennmak Pro has the most Bass & Mid-Bass, but this seems to cause the sound stage to be closer / more closed-in.
> ...



BK-50 for 22$ is a steal enh?

Oh.....I think I will do it again....buy millions of sub 60$ IEM!! Damn! And I lookchifi  headphones too (Bosshifi B8 surely).....

Infected. So infected.


----------



## Vidal

BeerLover said:


> Vidal, any good earphone you recommend for around 50 dollars /euro's max these days?



I prefer balanced with strong treble so if that's your thing then the Tinaudio T2 are worth a look. The ZS5 recommendation was for the V1, I haven't heard the V2 which has both BAs in the nozzle.


----------



## BeerLover

Vidal, that Tinaudio T2 will be kept in my mind...if there are deals (coupons)...

But somehow, i like also bit dance / bass music but not always...at this moment i m using the KZ ZS3 and they are great for the bass excitement feeling but offcourse the treble is bit off...
What do you recommend for a bit more bass then the Tinaudio T2 but that has also a great treble?


----------



## Vidal

Bass isn't my thing as I tend to listen to singer/songwriter stuff and overly bassy tends to upset the track. 

The T2 does have fairly decent sub-bass but you could always try the ADAX HT06 which are available from Amazon.co.uk for £13 not sure what the shipping is like to Belgium though. Personally I'd wait for the ZS5s and see what you think of them before getting another pair.


----------



## BeerLover

Thanks Vidal, that Adax ht06 never heard of it it...(a newbie here on this hifi forum)...
BTW, how the heck did you figure out i was from Belgium? A beer lover as well, are u?


----------



## Vidal (Nov 8, 2017)

Your location appears in the top right hand corner of your post

I used to be a beer drinker but switched to beer


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 8, 2017)

LOL. right corner shows origin 


switching from beer to beer...hope it's belgian beer...otherwise it's water 

Anyway that ADAX HT06 cought my attention , even german amazon sells it's for around 16 euro ...damn cheap! and i have seen your score system on that website (i guess you are the writer... )...

Having a nice belgium beer now ST. Feuillien Triple. Gold Medal on World Beer Awards.
Cheerz


----------



## Vidal

Lol, distracted by a phone call, I meant to type Whisky (Malt). Mind you I think the original post works better. It's purely a waistline concern.

I do the budget reviews, Loomis does the abridged and Peter gets his hands on the expensive stuff.


----------



## BeerLover

Vidal said:


> Lol, distracted by a phone call, I meant to type Whisky (Malt). Mind you I think the original post works better. It's purely a waistline concern.
> 
> I do the budget reviews, Loomis does the abridged and Peter gets his hands on the expensive stuff.


----------



## BeerLover

...and i do the music listening with the earphones ...listening a nice song (famous with u , Americans)


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> Lol, distracted by a phone call, I meant to type Whisky (Malt). Mind you I think the original post works better. It's purely a waistline concern.
> 
> I do the budget reviews, Loomis does the abridged and Peter gets his hands on the expensive stuff.



Tullamore Dew 10yr Single Malt?


----------



## cqtek

Nymphonomaniac said:


> No, this isn't out of topic, we shouldn't be ashame of talking music a little, if it do not became too invasive, I mean...that's the food of audiophile, just the cooking differ hehe
> And I'm quite happy to read lot of electronic group I know, even more the one I DON'T know, will filter these for sure Real curious open mind are quite rare to be honnest! For some, music is like clothes for style. Or a sad complaisance.
> Here, in Canada, electronic scene suck, there Mutek festival wich is nice, but out of festivals, non mainstream groups are very rare, risk taking music is still less rare in Montreal were I live tough, but anyway, I prefer how my electronic sound with my DAP!
> We can PM to share more music group or interesting download site were we can find some!
> ...



For sure, I'm making a list from spanish groups of electronic music and links to soundcloud to listen all of they. I will send you a PM.

In the other hand, now I'm using with Zishan Z2 the 1More Triple Driver. Finally I found some chi-fi foams from here, that works perfectly:

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Eartips-For-In-Ear/1825606_32605250267.html?

Z2 is an special DAP, I think that due to its high impedance is not pair so well with several IEM's I have. With earbuds is perfect, but not with IEM's. With 1More works fine, they aren't the most clear IEM and Zishan Z2 is also warm for me, but the pairing is nice. Also works well with KZ ZS6, but not with ZS5, it's strange.

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## vector84

cqtek said:


> Z2 is an special DAP, I think that due to its high impedance is not pair so well with several IEM's I have. With earbuds is perfect, but not with IEM's. With 1More works fine, they aren't the most clear IEM and Zishan Z2 is also warm for me, but the pairing is nice. Also works well with KZ ZS6, but not with ZS5, it's strange.


ZS5v1 vs ZS6, yeah?  That's pretty normal and is indeed an impedance issue (high output impedance increases highs on ZS5v1 and reduces them on ZS6).  There's a lot of information about it in the KZ thread.


----------



## cqtek

Yes ZS5v1 vs ZS6. Normal? They are similar IEMS... I read KZ thread regularly but probably don't read about this question, is too large thread...


----------



## vector84 (Nov 8, 2017)

cqtek said:


> Yes ZS5v1 vs ZS6. Normal? They are similar IEMS... I read KZ thread regularly but probably don't read about this question, is too large thread...


@hakuzen provided a wealth of data related to the issue and you can search the KZ thread for more of his posts, but here's the core issue, ZS5v1 vs ZS6 impedance:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1546#post-13774060
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777787

TLDR is yes, completely normal


----------



## Starway (Nov 8, 2017)

[QUOTE="Vidal, post: 13836795, That's not a description I'd have used, boomy mid bass is the major characteristic of my pair.[/QUOTE]

Once you get past the bass though, its smooth sailing right? I bet its the dynamic driver causing that hump.

Are there any chifi iems with a Dual BA setup? I'd like to try those. Non chifi iems with a Dual BA setup share a charestiristic thats relatively flat up to 3k.


----------



## stryed

Hey All, I'm not sure if it's appropriate but I've started a thread concerning my tough choices between my future sub 100eu purchase on the recommendation pagebecause it's not just chinese related.
I'm hesitating between *pioneer se-9t, Fiio F9, Mee Audio P2, Moni One, Toneking Nine tails, Tfz King *

"I'm indecisive! 
As this will being going over my usual budget ( xe800, kz zs3 and zs5, brainwavz M1,M4, pistons 3 and HD...) I'm placing a greater concern on long term build quality and am worried about chi-fi but their performance can't be ignored.

What I wish :
I would like something detailed without fatigue (EQ can correct treble peaks?), replaceable cables and with the best soundstage because kz5 bests all the rest I have and I can't go back.
An all arounder with clarity and not bass shy without harshness. I think the Simbot Pro would be my best choice but that is pushing my budget overboard unfortunately.

Although I can enjoy fast and fun modern music like recently found Infected mushroom or Savages, I find most pleasure for classic jazz, blues and rock. Charles mingus's moanin' is often a benchmark of mine, but so is Paco de Lucia/stevie ray to prodigy/bonobo/. A bit of everything really, as long as it's good 


Would smoothing out the fiio f9 be possible (they're so purty)? Does the Pioneer have enough detail? Should I be worried about long term (1 - 3years) resilience with Chifi?"

If anyone here could help me out I'd be grateful. I think I've done my research and
11.11 is coming!


----------



## mochill

stryed said:


> Hey All, I'm not sure if it's appropriate but I've started a thread concerning my tough choices between my future sub 100eu purchase on the recommendation pagebecause it's not just chinese related.
> I'm hesitating between *pioneer se-9t, Fiio F9, Mee Audio P2, Moni One, Toneking Nine tails, Tfz King *
> 
> "I'm indecisive!
> ...


How about some echobox audio traveler


----------



## Mdclol (Nov 9, 2017)

@stryed of those I have only heard the Pioneer CH5T which has the same 9.7MM DD as the CH9T, while costing $40 vs $99. For the extra ~$60 you may as well put it towards another ChiFi IEM because CH9T's metal nozzles will surely not be worth the price hike over CH5T, IMO.

As for it's sound signature, I agree with all the CH9T reviews I've read. It possesses a very enjoyable and lively sound signature that should do well for all genres. Bass goes deep, mids are just _slightly _recessed and highs have sparkle without being edgy and sibilant. Yes, they are also very detailed. Something interesting about the Pioneer's is the fact that they sound perfect for me OOTB without having to EQ like I have had to with my Westone 4s and Earsonics SM3 v2, keeping in mind these cost 10x the Pioneer CH5T.

My only qualms with the Pioneer are the utterly trash tips they come with because 5mm bore'd tips aren't something I had handy for tip rolling. They have these stiff fins that dig into my earcanal as early as 5-10minutes in. The soundstage is also less wide, with vocals being much closer to you when compared to the SM3 V2.

*Of the ones you posted, I would purchase the Toneking 9way/tails* which will cost around $105 shipped on 11/11. It's filter tuning system gives you greater flexibility.

@mochill please elaborate, dearest sir!  You truly enjoy teasing us all with your 1-liner **insert relatively uncommon IEM** recommendations hahaha


----------



## Vidal

Starway said:


> [QUOTE="Vidal, post: 13836795, That's not a description I'd have used, boomy mid bass is the major characteristic of my pair.



Once you get past the bass though, its smooth sailing right? I bet its the dynamic driver causing that hump.

Are there any chifi iems with a Dual BA setup? I'd like to try those. Non chifi iems with a Dual BA setup share a charestiristic thats relatively flat up to 3k.[/QUOTE]

Only ChiFi dual BA I know of in the sub $50 was the KInera BAM03. Boomy and excessive bass seems to be a feature of BGVP earphones, other than the filter swapping MR1 which I thought was rather good.


----------



## Mdclol

Vidal said:


> Only ChiFi dual BA I know of in the sub $50 was the KInera BAM03. Boomy and excessive bass seems to be a feature of BGVP earphones, other than the filter swapping MR1 which I thought was rather good.



It's almost as if BGVP stands for Bass Good, Very Proud -- or maybe Bass Goes Very Potently! I have the BGVP DM5's arriving tomorrow, I'll post my impressions on them. Should be great for EDM/trap. Troyboi songs will surely make the DM5's vibrate my skull. My UiiSii CM5's are very subbass heavy without the dark sound sig typical of bass heavy 'phones -- must be some graphene magic so I'm hoping the DM5's Knowles drivers are a good addition to the formula.


----------



## Vidal

Mdclol said:


> It's almost as if BGVP stands for Bass Good, Very Proud -- or maybe Bass Goes Very Potently! I have the BGVP DM5's arriving tomorrow, I'll post my impressions on them. Should be great for EDM/trap. Troyboi songs will surely make the DM5's vibrate my skull. My UiiSii CM5's are very subbass heavy without the dark sound sig typical of bass heavy 'phones -- must be some graphene magic so I'm hoping the DM5's Knowles drivers are a good addition to the formula.



If Bass is something you want then you may be very happy with the DM5 - the stuff I listen to needs a more balanced earphone otherwise it doesn't sound the way it should.


----------



## Vin$ent

Oh crap, Simgot EN700 Bass models were taken out of AE today and Pro isn't listed yet. Guess no Simgots for me from 11.11 sales.


----------



## cqtek

vector84 said:


> @hakuzen provided a wealth of data related to the issue and you can search the KZ thread for more of his posts, but here's the core issue, ZS5v1 vs ZS6 impedance:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1546#post-13774060
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1553#post-13777787
> 
> TLDR is yes, completely normal



Thank you very much for the info. Now I know why they sounds different.


----------



## Ahmad313

Vin$ent said:


> Oh crap, Simgot EN700 Bass models were taken out of AE today and Pro isn't listed yet. Guess no Simgots for me from 11.11 sales.


Penon Audio have the EN700 Bass but unfortunately they are not on the sale ,


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Still searching THE 11/11 100$ price range deal, and as mentioned above, some IEM disappear from ALI like Simgot Bass wich make the final decision very hard.

And, I don't find the Moni One wich interested me alot.

*TFZ King* tempt me now, and perhaps the exclusive 5 but from reviews I read the V shaped soundsignature is perhaps too assumed here...hum. But some say the King are mid centric other say mids sound harsh....i'm kind of sick of too agressive IEM even if not treble sensitive, but these look very promising and perhaps the King are really the....King of TFZ.

To say it all, I want something way better than Kinera H3 for the same price bracked (still unsure if my pair is defective tough!). A mature sound, U shape, Bass and Mids are what my ears like the most, but details is a must too, don't want it too harsh sounding, soundstage, imaging, 3D feel is very important too.

I'm wondering what's the difference betwen Pinnacle P1 and P2 too...will love to have the budget for P1 but it isnt the case.


----------



## drag0nslayer

Someone please differentiate TFZ king Vs Exclusive t Signature sounds, I'm more of a treble sensitive guy. i've read king is more towards treble side so exclusive 5 is better ?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Mdclol said:


> @stryed of those I have only heard the Pioneer CH5T which has the same 9.7MM DD as the CH9T, while costing $40 vs $99. For the extra ~$60 you may as well put it towards another ChiFi IEM because CH9T's metal nozzles will surely not be worth the price hike over CH5T, IMO.
> 
> As for it's sound signature, I agree with all the CH9T reviews I've read. It possesses a very enjoyable and lively sound signature that should do well for all genres. Bass goes deep, mids are just _slightly _recessed and highs have sparkle without being edgy and sibilant. Yes, they are also very detailed. Something interesting about the Pioneer's is the fact that they sound perfect for me OOTB without having to EQ like I have had to with my Westone 4s and Earsonics SM3 v2, keeping in mind these cost 10x the Pioneer CH5T.
> 
> ...



Can you describe the difference between the Pioneer ch5t and toneking nine tails?


----------



## crabdog

VonBoedfeld said:


> Can you describe the difference between the Pioneer ch5t and toneking nine tails?


I haven't heard ch5t but I can tell you if 9tail is $100 or less during the sale it's a great buy. Nicely balanced with forward/non-recessed midrange. I often take it with me to work in favor of more expensive IEMs.


----------



## Selenium (Nov 10, 2017)

crabdog said:


> I haven't heard ch5t but I can tell you if 9tail is $100 or less during the sale it's a great buy. Nicely balanced with forward/non-recessed midrange. I often take it with me to work in favor of more expensive IEMs.



I just looked at your review(again), so weird timing. I really want to try this! I love my two TK IEMs(both hybrids) and cannot shake the allure of this thing. By the way you describe it I bet it sounds similar to the TK12.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Still searching THE 11/11 100$ price range deal, and as mentioned above, some IEM disappear from ALI like Simgot Bass wich make the final decision very hard.
> 
> And, I don't find the Moni One wich interested me alot.
> 
> ...



Based on the bolded statement above, the MacaW GT600s would probably be a good choice for you. They're quite smooth and refined all around with an excellent soundstage. Tuning filters can raise or lower treble to your liking. I really don't get the comments about it being a bright earphone, unless you've got a craptacular seal.


----------



## BeerLover

the Vsonic VSD3s from 52 euro to 26 euro  on 11.11 deal alixpress

Are these better then let say KZ ZS5?
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/VSON...lgo_pvid=3050cc50-d729-4af7-87d7-51f73aaa46ff


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Based on the bolded statement above, the MacaW GT600s would probably be a good choice for you. They're quite smooth and refined all around with an excellent soundstage. Tuning filters can raise or lower treble to your liking. I really don't get the comments about it being a bright earphone, unless you've got a craptacular seal.


Oh man....I read the reviews about them and it wasnt super positive, and mustly....im very suspectful of MACAW since I try their horrifious sounding RT-10. So my post-trauma will never permit to pay again for any Macaw product. Whats your second suggestion if I can permit?
Did you try the King?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Nov 10, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh man....I read the reviews about them and it wasnt super positive, and mustly....im very suspectful of MACAW since I try their horrifious sounding RT-10. So my post-trauma will never permit to pay again for any Macaw product. Whats your second suggestion if I can permit?
> Did you try the King?



That's too bad. The GT600s is one of my fav 100 USD earphones. Hilistening HLS-S8 sounds awesome and it one of the better sounding 100 USD earphones I've got, but they feel cheap for the price. The cable really sucks (thin, poor strain relief and MMCX cutting out ootb). If you can find them on sale they'd be worth it pending you have your own cable and tips to use.

Here's my review of the King: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/05/12/tfz-exclusive-king-the-king/

thinksound MS02 or Meze 12 Classics are also quite good for under 100 bucks.


----------



## Slater

BeerLover said:


> the Vsonic VSD3s from 52 euro to 26 euro  on 11.11 deal alixpress
> 
> Are these better then let say KZ ZS5?
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/VSONIC-New-VSD3S-VSD3Si-Professional-Quality-Stereo-Inner-Ear-Hifi-Earphones-Headset/32796944887.html



I have the VSD5s, which is similar to the VSD3s.

One common complaint I see about the Vsonic a lot is the cable going bad after a while. My 1st pair of VSD5s had a bad cable right out of the box and I had to exchange it.

With the ZS5, you have removable (and upgradeable) cables.

Gearbest has the ZS5 on sale for $13usd right now, which is a steal in comparison to the VSD3s.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Selenium said:


> I just looked at your review(again), so weird timing. I really want to try this! I love my two TK IEMs(both hybrids) and cannot shake the allure of this thing. By the way you describe it I bet it sounds similar to the TK12.



Can anyone say something about the Toneking TK12 compared to the Nine Tails?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BeerLover said:


> the Vsonic VSD3s from 52 euro to 26 euro  on 11.11 deal alixpress
> 
> Are these better then let say KZ ZS5?
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/VSON...lgo_pvid=3050cc50-d729-4af7-87d7-51f73aaa46ff


Must


Slater said:


> I have the VSD5s, which is similar to the VSD3s.
> 
> One common complaint I see about the Vsonic a lot is the cable going bad after a while. My 1st pair of VSD5s had a bad cable right out of the box and I had to exchange it.
> 
> ...



WHAT!? 
13$????

Where do you see that????

Was think biggest deal possible was 16$ with coupon code....13$ is like....way better than receive for free in exchange of a review!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeerLover

Thanks Slater for your advice,

yes i have the KZ ZS5 from gearbest arriving these weeks for 13 euro.... so that is already done.
Thinking of just adding another pair of sub  22 euro's (that's sub 26 dollars ) earbuds... 
Tke KZ ZS6 is only 27 euro now.... tempted...but not sure if there is a better one then the KZ6 ?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Must
> 
> 
> WHAT!?
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kz-...-1-earbuds-15-11.832367/page-36#post-13840905

Grey color only (with no mic). But the price is bonkers, so who cares what color it is.

It's unknown whether it's ZS5 v1 or v2. I think it's safe to assume that most stock at Gearbest is v2 now. I think the v1 are all long gone.


----------



## Slater

BeerLover said:


> Thanks Slater for your advice,
> 
> yes i have the KZ ZS5 from gearbest arriving these weeks for 13 euro.... so that is already done.
> Thinking of just adding another pair of sub  22 euro's (that's sub 26 dollars ) earbuds...
> Tke KZ ZS6 is only 27 euro now.... tempted...but not sure if there is a better one then the KZ6 ?



Assuming you are going to receive the ZS5 v2, it's *very* similar to the ZS6. So unless you really like the color choices or the metal housing of the ZS6, then you may want to try something else just to mix it up.

As far as what, not sure. I do like the Vsonic vsd5s (similar to the vsd3s), but there is so much good gear out now it can make your head spin. Maybe someone else has a better recommendation?

I don't have the Tin Audio T2, but I see it recommended all the time (read reviews on HF). The T2's regular price is double your stated budget, but I'm pretty sure it's on sale a lot cheaper for the 11.11 sale (especially with multiple stacked coupons and such).

Anyone want to chime in?


----------



## wijnands

I'm probably being thick but what's the difference between these KZ ZS5?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...ning-Sport-Earphones-Earplug/32810404680.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...r-Running-Sport-Noise-Cancel/32817991358.html


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 10, 2017)

Mee Audio M6 pro any good?


----------



## BeerLover

Well, slater you are right, i have already the KZ ZS5....arriving

might well try another brand

is this any good? 
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/MEE-...lgo_pvid=8f76788c-ccb5-4cdb-8399-a3c500ad299d


----------



## Slater

BeerLover said:


> Well, slater you are right, i have already the KZ ZS5....arriving
> 
> might well try another brand
> 
> ...



No clue, but it looks identical to others I've seen with the same shell, same "DC" style plug, driver specification, and same color selections.

It would not surprise me if that was "private label" manufactured for them by someone else. You see that a lot with ChiFi.


----------



## Slater

wijnands said:


> I'm probably being thick but what's the difference between these KZ ZS5?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...ning-Sport-Earphones-Earplug/32810404680.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...r-Running-Sport-Noise-Cancel/32817991358.html



Looks the same to me. Just plain old ZS5, unless I'm missing something.

BTW, Gearbest is selling the same thing for $13usd shipped.


----------



## Metalmacher

Guys, I need help deciding which of the following to buy : Final Audio Design E3000, 1More Triple Driver or the KZ ZS6.
I just want a really good sound... Also open to suggestions about other pairs, preferably in a similar price range.


----------



## vladstef

Metalmacher said:


> Guys, I need help deciding which of the following to buy : Final Audio Design E3000, 1More Triple Driver or the KZ ZS6.
> I just want a really good sound... Also open to suggestions about other pairs, preferably in a similar price range.



Maybe Auglamour RT-1? So far it appears to be a seriously good value and it's quite affordable tomorrow. (1More is kinda dated at this point due to the speed of the market, ZS6 has potential treble issues, E3000 looks fragile but is probably the best sounding one out of these 3. Auglamour is a bit of a question mark as there aren't any professional reviews right now, although previous Auglamour products have been nice and RT-1 brings some amazing driver configuration at a good price)


----------



## snip3r77

Metalmacher said:


> Guys, I need help deciding which of the following to buy : Final Audio Design E3000, 1More Triple Driver or the KZ ZS6.
> I just want a really good sound... Also open to suggestions about other pairs, preferably in a similar price range.



1more triple out
ZS6 if you like HOT treble


----------



## HungryPanda

Tinaudio T2 if you like smooth treble and beautiful mids


----------



## snip3r77

If one makes 2 separate purchase, can he use the $6 coupon twice?


----------



## xanlamin

HungryPanda said:


> Tinaudio T2 if you like smooth treble and beautiful mids


 So the treble is not bright?


----------



## MoshiMoshi

snip3r77 said:


> If one makes 2 separate purchase, can he use the $6 coupon twice?


What $6 coupon? Trying to get the best deal on a Tinaudio T2 tomorrow.


----------



## HungryPanda

The treble is good not over bright


----------



## xanlamin

HungryPanda said:


> The treble is good not over bright


 Thks, would u say it's sparkly bright?


----------



## HungryPanda

No just right imo


----------



## Starway

Identical housing spotted. Guess which is the $299 Astrotec AX60 and which is the $49.90 Tinaudio T2


----------



## Metalmacher

HungryPanda said:


> Tinaudio T2 if you like smooth treble and beautiful mids


How would you say they compare with the FAD E3000?


----------



## Selenium

Starway said:


> Identical housing spotted. Guess which is the $299 Astrotec AX60 and which is the $49.90 Tinaudio T2



The vent is in a different spot!


----------



## Happy Hacking

HungryPanda said:


> No just right imo



Hi Panda, any comment on the differences between tinaudio t2 and svara reds? I much prefer the svara in terms of design and feel that it will be a much better fit for my ears but cannot find any reviews on them. Are they on par in terms of sound quality?


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Hi,

I have just ordered the following from Ali (NiceHCK):

- MEMT X5
- Toneking Nine Tails

Togehter for 103$

I will give you my impressions as soon as they arrive.


----------



## bsoplinger

Out of curiosity for those who've heard a number of the better sounding earphones from this thread what would be the 1 item to buy at the 11.11 sale price? The 1more triple? ToneKing Nine Tails? Tin Audio T2? There are quite a few choices. I'm looking for something that goes nice and deep in the bass and sub bass region but not headbanger like, guess that's bass head now, and a pleasant, forward midrange and soundstage would be a plus. In a way wish there was an equivalent under $200 thread because I've noticed a number of promising earphones mentioned in the $120-$150 range but all in different threads.


----------



## Vin$ent

What's the difference between the two Tin Audio T2 options in NiceHCK store? Cheaper one comes without the cable?


----------



## bsoplinger

Vin$ent said:


> What's the difference between the two Tin Audio T2 options in NiceHCK store? Cheaper one comes without the cable?


I noticed that myself when I was looking at prices. Perhaps one has a microphone in the cable and the other doesn't? I couldn't see a difference between the descriptions either.


----------



## Ahmad313

Starway said:


> Identical housing spotted. Guess which is the $299 Astrotec AX60 and which is the $49.90 Tinaudio T2


The 2nd one is T2 ,


----------



## HungryPanda

The svara red is more v shaped than the T2, it has a more exaggerated bass signature whereas the T2 has beautiful mids


----------



## Vin$ent (Nov 11, 2017)

I wonder what would be the nicest deals on cables under like $30?

Found some in slightly different price classes:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...846-SE535-UE900-Headset-MMCX/32808026170.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-5mm-Balanced-Cable-Earphone/32828221107.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...772.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.446f2544IrBpGI

Or just go with something like the KZ upgraded cable?

By the way, you can get the NiceHCK Bro hybrids and a ~10$ L-jack silver plated cable together (same one comes with Svara RED?) for like $15 atm.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...lgo_pvid=b9185d9b-ce29-4c21-ba3e-7dc7521afb57


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> The svara red is more v shaped than the T2, it has a more exaggerated bass signature whereas the T2 has beautiful mids


I just bought both for less than £50 in all, hopefully they are not just so so FOTMs.


----------



## HungryPanda

You will enjoy listening to them, I'm sure


----------



## B9Scrambler

Selenium said:


> The vent is in a different spot!





Starway said:


> Identical housing spotted. Guess which is the $299 Astrotec AX60 and which is the $49.90 Tinaudio T2



They look noticeably different...similar design philosophy, but different.

Might as well toss the EMI-CI880 in there too if you think they look the same.


----------



## groucho69

You mean Tinaudio was inspired by another design? OMG does KZ know about this????


----------



## vladstef (Nov 11, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> You mean Tinaudio was inspired by another design? OMG does KZ know about this????



Oh boy, not again with this 
Recently I learned that there are some "stock" IEM designs that manufacturers can use and modify it a little, add logo and whatnot, decide on the driver etc. I think that this happened with Tin Audio and Astrotec. EMI-CI880 is actually just a version of the stock design by a balanced armature driver manufacturer, that is, Estron makes their BA drivers and a stock IEM design called C630 while EMI just slaps their logo and increases price slightly and that's how we can buy EMI CI880. This is very present in earbud market but also other IEMs like Magaosi K3, Audbos K3, BGVP DM5 (this one added grills on the back) and probably many many more.
This is, however, different compared to what KZ did given that KZ uses their own designs.

All of this is some info that is not exactly easy to find, I dug through google images and some Chinese websites with translate...


----------



## snip3r77

How do you convert Coins to $6 at the seller shop?


----------



## -brnz

Slater said:


> I have the VSD5s, which is similar to the VSD3s.
> 
> One common complaint I see about the Vsonic a lot is the cable going bad after a while. My 1st pair of VSD5s had a bad cable right out of the box and I had to exchange it.
> 
> ...



Hi, how can I get ZS5 for this price? Any coupons? It's showing to me $19.

I'm also looking for the DZAT DF-10 and Memt X5, but can't decide between them.

My preferred musical style is Rock and my source is a smartphone, Xiaomi Mi6. Budget is around $20.

I'm more inclined to pick the DZAT cause I just felt in love with it's design

But I saw some people saying the X5 is good for Rock music.

I'm pretty noob and more than a month trying to figure out which one to pick.

Any opinions on that? Thanks and great 11.11 to all


----------



## mbwilson111

vladstef said:


> Oh boy, not again with this



I read it as an example of sarcasm used for comic effect.

Humor gets a bit lost on headfi sometimes.


----------



## vladstef (Nov 11, 2017)

mbwilson111 said:


> I read it as an example of sarcasm used for comic effect.
> 
> Humor gets a bit lost on headfi sometimes.



Yeah, one should be very careful. I used a smiley which should be indicative of his sarcasm, hopefully.


----------



## mbwilson111

I meant his humor... but  I did not notice your green thing was a smiley...sorry


----------



## Starway

Apologies. I didn't mean anything malicious by my post of identical housings. I really don't know much about the industry, just saw it and thought some might find it interesting.

I'm still contemplating on purchasing the T2. HungryPanda keeps saying beautiful mids and I keep wanting to push the buy button.


----------



## mbwilson111

Starway said:


> Apologies. I didn't mean anything malicious by my post of identical housings. I really don't know much about the industry, just saw it and thought some might find it interesting.
> 
> I'm still contemplating on purchasing the T2. HungryPanda keeps saying beautiful mids and I keep wanting to push the buy button.



Push that button...you know you want to!  Trust the panda.

There was nothing wrong with your post.  Those kinds of things are interesting.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

What are the best foam eartips I can get for the E-MI CI880 cheaply today? Are the $2 ones really bad?


----------



## groucho69

vladstef said:


> Yeah, one should be very careful. I used a smiley which should be indicative of his sarcasm, hopefully.



Yup


----------



## groucho69

Starway said:


> Apologies. I didn't mean anything malicious by my post of identical housings. I really don't know much about the industry, just saw it and thought some might find it interesting.
> 
> I'm still contemplating on purchasing the T2. HungryPanda keeps saying beautiful mids and I keep wanting to push the buy button.





mbwilson111 said:


> Push that button...you know you want to!  Trust the panda.
> 
> There was nothing wrong with your post.  Those kinds of things are interesting.



The Panda knows...DO IT!


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 11, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> The svara red is more v shaped than the T2, it has a more exaggerated bass signature whereas the T2 has beautiful mids



Thank you for the response. May I ask between the Svara and T2, which you prefer more, and your choice of music? I really enjoy deep bass from time to time but most of the songs in my playlist are not very bassy. I cant decide between them, and I dont have enough to buy both 
Thanks once again!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Is the extra $17 worth it for the T2 over CI880?


----------



## HungryPanda

MoshiMoshi said:


> Is the extra $17 worth it for the T2 over CI880?



I would say it is as I have both. But that is my opinion


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> I would say it is as I have both. But that is my opinion



I'll have to agree with you.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

HungryPanda said:


> I would say it is as I have both. But that is my opinion





B9Scrambler said:


> I'll have to agree with you.



Looks like I'll get the t2 then, thanks. Do you know what the $6 coupon people are talking about is? Are the t2 likely to drop a lot in price like the zs5 if I wait?


----------



## JUXBOI

K so I want a sub-$30 Chinese IEM's, I've had experience in the past with the joyrooms, and I really liked the 107's but they kept breaking on me and the other ones were way too big for my tiny ears. The 107's with the smallest pads were about my size.


----------



## Audiotistic




----------



## HUGO SILVA

Audiotistic said:


>




hello friend, where do I buy this box for saving headphones?


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> About ALI sale....so much interesting stuff....but were so sicko here on Headfi....i'm obsess as well with DAC and AMP different soundsignature and AK4490 very intrigue me, Walnut V3 was interesting but quality issue hold me back. Now, I look the Hifi college AK4490 dac-amp without case for 35$ instead of 120$ (11/11 price) Xduoo X10. I know these What stuff can be supreme bargain as I buy a 18$ dual TDA1305T phillip dac that blow my mind for the absurd price and easy usb working without driver and analogue soundsignature. SO, I suggest my small budget buddies with bad or mediocre soundcard to look this out, just writing it here to open ya mind, not to begin a thread in a thread. It's a little risky tough....but well, if you can get a ES9028 working usb dac for like 20-40$ to enjoy soundsignature of a Fiio X7....I think its a blessin for the one that can't afford it (like me, but even more like people from India etc).
> 
> Be wise my fellow Headfier, were in a new audio world, between DIY and Chifi, some real real treasures wait for your ears!!



Followed your tip and got a tda1305t in Aliexpress for 9$, It Will take months to arrive, but let's see how it sounds, i heard that these brings a warm, analog signature and that the DAC was used in a lot of big name amps in the 90's. More people should give It a try, c'mon, plug and play DAC for the price of a Hamburguer


----------



## Mboom

Just placed an order for the tin audio t2.

Is there any kind of check sheet I can use to mark down what I'm hearing ? Want to be able to have copies for CanJam in a couple months.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 11, 2017)

So summary:

Bought a *KZ ZS5 *for 13 euro's
Bought an* Einsear T2* for 8.22  Euro's
and a *BossHifi B3* for 21 Euro's
and a* KZ ZS3/ZS5 silver upgrade cable *for 6.81 euro

Finished my 11.11 shopping on aliexpress and gearbest.

Greetings and waiting for my gear now..


----------



## Slater

-brnz said:


> Hi, how can I get ZS5 for this price? Any coupons? It's showing to me $19.
> 
> I'm also looking for the DZAT DF-10 and Memt X5, but can't decide between them.
> 
> ...



All gearbest codes are in the gearbest thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hal...less-4-1-earbuds-15-11-xiaomi-mini-25.832367/

The codes expire though, so if the code or price isn't working for the item you want, just wait for the next code to be posted.

Different $13 ZS5 codes have been posted to that thread a number of times. So if you missed it this time, just wit until next time and you'll get it!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Will the T2 price drop like the ZS5 in a few months or so?


----------



## BeerLover

*mirror mirror on the wall

will the T2 price drop and fall?*

the answer is, little princess.. : fall yes, but not to a price like 13 euros for a ZS5....


----------



## Orac

BeerLover said:


> Bought a *KZ ZS5 *for 13 euro's
> Bought an* Einsear T2* for 8.22  Euro's
> and a *BossHifi B3* for 21 Euro's
> and a* KZ ZS3/ZS5 silver upgrade cable *for 6.81 euro


A tidy haul for not very much money! which cable from where did you order?


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 11, 2017)

Orac, i bought the KZ silver upgrade cable on aliexpress, there was a 30% discount or so... now is the time to do some shopping, 11.11 deals.

The Bosshifi b3 was discounted 40% or more ! that's a big discount.

greetings

relaxing / trancing with my 'old' KZ ZS3's on this song now  ...


----------



## Audiotistic

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friend, where do I buy this box for saving headphones?



I got it at my local wal-mart


----------



## Orac

BeerLover said:


> KZ silver upgrade cable on aliexpress



Found it now thanks. There are a couple listed on Gearbest also, but I'm not 100% sure if they are the same.


----------



## BeerLover

Orac, yes gearbest has some,but aliexpress had more choices for that cable and i choose one on alibaba...

_*BIG THANKS SHOULD GO TO VIDAL* for his website *aproear.co.uk* *and his BUDGET IEM TABLE* where i could find the best scoring earphones....with a distinction on bass mids and treble. Very handy! 

THANKS VIDAL !!! I choose my earphones based on your experience._


----------



## Orac

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friend, where do I buy this box for saving headphones?





Audiotistic said:


> I got it at my local wal-mart


They're probably more expensive than the Walmart offering, but you might consider Really Useful Boxes. I have quite a few of them in various sizes and they're very good.


----------



## Vidal

@BeerLover  I hope they're to your taste


----------



## BeerLover

Vidal said:


> @BeerLover  I hope they're to your taste



I let you know asap...but i have no doubt, i double checked your experiences with other websites and opinions... i do my work before i buy


----------



## -brnz

Slater said:


> All gearbest codes are in the gearbest thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hal...less-4-1-earbuds-15-11-xiaomi-mini-25.832367/
> 
> The codes expire though, so if the code or price isn't working for the item you want, just wait for the next code to be posted.
> 
> Different $13 ZS5 codes have been posted to that thread a number of times. So if you missed it this time, just wit until next time and you'll get it!



Damn, I always miss these coupons! 

But I ended up picking a DZAT DF-10 for less than $15. Hope I made good buy 

Also thanks for linking that Gearbest thread! I wasn't aware of that. Just bookmarked it hehe


----------



## paulindss (Nov 11, 2017)

In 11.11 i got a e-mi ci880 for 18,50 and a einsear t2 for 9. With the 5 dolar coupon the order was 22$. 15 and 7 each. And i got a diy dac with tda1305 chip for 9$. Hope that they don't last more than usual to arrive.


----------



## wastan

vladstef said:


> Oh boy, not again with this
> Recently I learned that there are some "stock" IEM designs that manufacturers can use and modify it a little, add logo and whatnot, decide on the driver etc. I think that this happened with Tin Audio and Astrotec. EMI-CI880 is actually just a version of the stock design by a balanced armature driver manufacturer, that is, Estron makes their BA drivers and a stock IEM design called C630 while EMI just slaps their logo and increases price slightly and that's how we can buy EMI CI880. This is very present in earbud market but also other IEMs like Magaosi K3, Audbos K3, BGVP DM5 (this one added grills on the back) and probably many many more.
> This is, however, different compared to what KZ did given that KZ uses their own designs.
> 
> All of this is some info that is not exactly easy to find, I dug through google images and some Chinese websites with translate...



My EMI from Amazon had no real branding other than a sticker saying C630 on the plastic wrap.


----------



## c4rb0n

Is the Tinaudio T2 worth the shot? I own the Zs6s, which i am happy with with the right "Burn-in" time, for me it took almost 2 weeks  , What would i expect from these brothers? any thoughts?


----------



## snip3r77

BeerLover said:


> So summary:
> 
> Bought a *KZ ZS5 *for 13 euro's
> Bought an* Einsear T2* for 8.22  Euro's
> ...



Might as well you get A TFZ King


----------



## dorino (Nov 11, 2017)

I got the TFZ King but wasn't able to find any deal that blew me away. I have not bought on AliExpress before, so the coupons I had access to plus discounts brought it down to 69 dollars. I'm pleased w/ that, it's only 15 dollars more than I paid for a used pair (on eBay) a month ago (which was returned after being DOA).


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 11, 2017)

Went ahead and ordered the Svara Reds at a nicely discounted rate of $30 including the cable.

Was between these, the tinaudio t2 and bosshifi b3 but couldn't make up my mind, so ultimately picked these for the best looking and  form factor (looks to be the most comfortable).

I hope i will not be disappointed again like with the zs6 haha.. Those really hurt my ears. Granted, i have not yet received my knockoff t400 tips and silver ofc cable, but i doubt it would make it much more listenable when they finally come. Burning in with pink noise atm... so much hype for something so unlistenable is really a wonder to me. With aftermarket cables, complyfoams and some mentions of better source being a necessity, the zs6 are not that cheap tbh, and i really expected so much better. I love 3 year old my pistons 2 from xiaomi much more than the zs6!


----------



## HungryPanda

I've had ZS6's in for three hours now, love them but I will admit the Svara Red are much more comfortable and easier to get a good seal


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Happy Hacking said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Svara Reds at a nicely discounted rate of $30 including the cable.
> 
> Was between these, the tinaudio t2 and bosshifi b3 but couldn't make up my mind, so ultimately picked these for the best looking and  form factor (looks to be the most comfortable).
> 
> I hope i will not be disappointed again like with the zs6 haha.. Those really hurt my ears. Granted, i have not yet received my knockoff t400 tips and silver ofc cable, but i doubt it would make it much more listenable when they finally come. Burning in with pink noise atm... so much hype for something so unlistenable is really a wonder to me. With aftermarket cables, complyfoams and some mentions of better source being a necessity, the zs6 are not that cheap tbh, and i really expected so much better. I love 3 year old my pistons 2 from xiaomi much more than the zs6!


hi friend where you buy svara red for 30$ with cable?


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 11, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> I've had ZS6's in for three hours now, love them but I will admit the Svara Red are much more comfortable and easier to get a good seal



Nice! Those type of designs work for my ears really well so I think I will not have a problem with comfort. Are the zs6 sibilant/harsh to you on the treble? On stock cable and tips, they are really unlistenable to my ears ):


----------



## Happy Hacking

HUGO SILVA said:


> hi friend where you buy svara red for 30$ with cable?



NiceHCK. $33 if you do not have any coupons. Easily $30 if you have the $2+$1 select coupons.


----------



## HungryPanda

I rather like the treble on them. I'm using symbio mandarine tips, bass is great on these things also


----------



## c4rb0n

Among the 3, BossHifi B3, Svara Reds, TinAudio T2, yields the most Flat or Close to a neutral sound signature with good clarity my brothers? Im on the side of T2 right now because of the Gun Metal housing LOL


----------



## JUXBOI

Guys I have really tiny ears and need help choosing a good Chinese IEM.

I used to own the joyroom e107 and those felt amazing with the smallest stock ear pads, so I tried out different joyrooms and they were all way too big for my tiny ears.

I'm not really interested in the hybrids because I like ska and rock music.


----------



## HungryPanda

c4rb0n said:


> Among the 3, BossHifi B3, Svara Reds, TinAudio T2, yields the most Flat or Close to a neutral sound signature with good clarity my brothers? Im on the side of T2 right now because of the Gun Metal housing LOL


The TinAudio T2 is the one you desire


----------



## c4rb0n

HungryPanda said:


> The TinAudio T2 is the one you desire


Thanks brotha, is the sub bass good on these too?


----------



## c4rb0n

HungryPanda said:


> I rather like the treble on them. I'm using symbio mandarine tips, bass is great on these things also


Compared to the T2, do you find ZS6 brighter on the highs?


----------



## Selenium

HungryPanda said:


> I rather like the treble on them. I'm using symbio mandarine tips, bass is great on these things also



I dig the ZS6 as well. It sounds awesome IMO. Comfort might be an issue due to all those damn edges.


----------



## vector84

Happy Hacking said:


> I hope i will not be disappointed again like with the zs6 haha.. Those really hurt my ears. Granted, i have not yet received my knockoff t400 tips and silver ofc cable, but i doubt it would make it much more listenable when they finally come. Burning in with pink noise atm... so much hype for something so unlistenable is really a wonder to me. With aftermarket cables, complyfoams and some mentions of better source being a necessity, the zs6 are not that cheap tbh, and i really expected so much better. I love 3 year old my pistons 2 from xiaomi much more than the zs6!


Strong elevation in the 7-10kHz region tends to correlate with highly divided opinions: either harsh to the point of being unusable - or - amazingly detailed, perhaps bordering on a little clinical, but not particularly harsh at all.

Beyer peak anyone?


----------



## Happy Hacking

vector84 said:


> Strong elevation in the 7-10kHz region tends to correlate with highly divided opinions: either harsh to the point of being unusable - or - amazingly detailed, perhaps bordering on a little clinical, but not particularly harsh at all.
> 
> Beyer peak anyone?



That would make sense. I guess the zs6 are not a thing for treble-sensitive ears. I just hope it wont be the case with the svaras.


----------



## vector84

Happy Hacking said:


> That would make sense. I guess the zs6 are not a thing for treble-sensitive ears. I just hope it wont be the case with the svaras.


Sort of, but treble sensitivity can mean a whole variety of different things, and doesn't seem to necessarily correlate well with being bothered by a Beyer peak like elevation 

Still, might be worth your while to give them a chance with a little adjustment from burn in, brain burn in, tip rolling, EQ, impedance adapters, etc... at least some people seem to be able to cross the fence, as it were.


----------



## Slater

JUXBOI said:


> Guys I have really tiny ears and need help choosing a good Chinese IEM.
> 
> I used to own the joyroom e107 and those felt amazing with the smallest stock ear pads, so I tried out different joyrooms and they were all way too big for my tiny ears.
> 
> I'm not really interested in the hybrids because I like ska and rock music.



KZ HDS3


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 12, 2017)

@ Sniper 77
The TFZ King is/was around 70 USD

That was too much for my goal now, I wanted travel earbuds that won't cost me more then 20 USD ...but with decent sound.

At home i also have a BEyerdyanmic T51i on ear headphone (330 USD official price; i paid around 240 USD on a promo for them) if i want to have a real good sound  (unfortunately it is in for repair under warranty, so i m waiting for the return and in the mean time i bought  cheap chinese stuff to see how they fare)

Thanks for the suggestion though,


----------



## drag0nslayer

bought best possible cheapest iems with best possible discount like bought Zircon for just $3.8, Memt x5 for just $9 and KR49 for mere $5 with new user $4 coupon from 3 different Emails 
and yeah with free registered shippings for all of them


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 12, 2017)

drag0nslayer said:


> bought best possible cheapest iems with best possible discount like bought Zircon for just $3.8, Memt x5 for just $9 and KR49 for mere $5 with new user $4 coupon from 3 different Emails
> and yeah with free registered shippings for all of them



I made three different orders on mine on aliexpress, so the total of each package never exceeded 22 EUro's (the max. amount you can import from CHINA/ USA to Europe without custom or VAT costs)

But smart idea of using different emails to get free 'new customer coupon' from the alixpress ... i ll remember that trick for the next sales


----------



## Starway (Nov 12, 2017)

_comment removed because I felt it was too negative_


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friends, does anyone know if this product is original? https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/E-MI...32755542997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.KtD42a


----------



## HungryPanda

c4rb0n said:


> Compared to the T2, do you find ZS6 brighter on the highs?


 the T2 is not as bright as the ZX6 by a long way, I find them most pleasant


----------



## HungryPanda

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friends, does anyone know if this product is original? https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/E-MI...32755542997.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.KtD42a


It looks like the real thing to me


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Original Fiio EX1 surprised me with its quality.


----------



## Happy Hacking

HungryPanda said:


> the T2 is not as bright as the ZX6 by a long way, I find them most pleasant



Hello again Panda, are the svara reds any brighter than the T2 & ZS6?
Thanks again. Your comments throughout this thread during my research have been invaluable!


----------



## HungryPanda

Happy Hacking said:


> Hello again Panda, are the svara reds any brighter than the T2 & ZS6?
> Thanks again. Your comments throughout this thread during my research have been invaluable!


I would say both Svara red and TinAudio T2 have perfect treble for my ears and the ZS6 is much more of a treble monster that I like at times


----------



## c4rb0n

HungryPanda said:


> the T2 is not as bright as the ZX6 by a long way, I find them most pleasant


Thanks brotha, on my first listen fresh out of the box on the ZS6, i really find the highs harsh for my liking, EQ'd them down at -6 db and -4 db at 8 Khz and 10 Khz respectively which really helped a lot, but decided to not use the EQ after a week and put some foam around the BAs, well they sounded quite better, but after 2 weeks of burn in time, they sound amazing now LOL, i just hope the T2 would be just as good as the ZS6s if not better for my liking haha


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes  I love the ZS6 the soundstage and bass is rather special for an iem of this price


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 12, 2017)

HungryPanda said:


> I would say both Svara red and TinAudio T2 have perfect treble for my ears and the ZS6 is much more of a treble monster that I like at times



Fantastic. I cannot wait for my reds to arrive!
I also ordered a spinfit eartip and a round t400 knockoff to pair with the Svaras, incase I wont like the stock tips. Will post my results once they're here.


----------



## phthora

I've been enjoying my new VE Monk Plus lately, and now I'm thinking about exploring some different earbuds. Anyone have any recommendations for good earbuds around $20?


----------



## thelonius97 (Nov 12, 2017)

phthora said:


> I've been enjoying my new VE Monk Plus lately, and now I'm thinking about exploring some different earbuds. Anyone have any recommendations for good earbuds around $20?


More apt thread- link

Also, maybe check out the survey in my signature.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Is 4.9mm the size I should get for foam tips? They go all the way down to 3.0mm, I don't have something to measure what my earbuds are.


----------



## bsoplinger

I went overboard for 11.11 and ordered the BossHifi B3, svara red, 1more triple driver, Kinera H3 and QKZ DM200. For players I got the Benji T6, Walnut F1 and Ruizu A50. I should have a few things for the for sale thread soon once I get a chance to listen to things.


----------



## bsoplinger

MoshiMoshi said:


> Is 4.9mm the size I should get for foam tips? They go all the way down to 3.0mm, I don't have something to measure what my earbuds are.


If you tell folks what brand you're looking for tips they'll be better able to answer what size. The T sizes are for nozzle diameters of: T100 = 3mm, T200 = 4mm, T300 = 4.5mm and T400/T500 = 4.9mm.


----------



## atomicgarden

I bought the Magaosi K3 Pro for 72€, could have gone lower I think but did not bother with the coupon and coin games I saw on AE.

I would like to buy some spare and different tips, what size should i get?


----------



## BeerLover

bsoplinger said:


> I went overboard for 11.11 and ordered the BossHifi B3, svara red, 1more triple driver, Kinera H3 and QKZ DM200. For players I got the Benji T6, Walnut F1 and Ruizu A50. I should have a few things for the for sale thread soon once I get a chance to listen to things.



DO You plan to open a shop?


----------



## BeerLover

atomicgarden said:


> I bought the Magaosi K3 Pro for 72€, could have gone lower I think but did not bother with the coupon and coin games I saw on AE.
> 
> I would like to buy some spare and different tips, what size should i get?



(dutch: je zult wel een goede reden hebben om die magoasi  k3 pro 's te kopen, ze zijn blijkbaar goed?)

Chinese earphone for 72 euro , must be  a GIANT SLAYER!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

bsoplinger said:


> If you tell folks what brand you're looking for tips they'll be better able to answer what size. The T sizes are for nozzle diameters of: T100 = 3mm, T200 = 4mm, T300 = 4.5mm and T400/T500 = 4.9mm.


well for example I have the seahf AWK-009, klipsch r6i, s8 akg's, kz hdse, and kz zs3. the order comes with 2 pairs.


----------



## atomicgarden

BeerLover said:


> (dutch: je zult wel een goede reden hebben om die magoasi  k3 pro 's te kopen, ze zijn blijkbaar goed?)
> 
> Chinese earphone for 72 euro , must be  a GIANT SLAYER!



I just broke my UE tripplefi10 I had for many years and I wanted to try something Chinese to see if they can compete at these low prices.
Saw many good reviews for the k3, I like the color and design. Should have them in few weeks let’s see.


----------



## BeerLover

atomicgarden said:


> I just broke my UE tripplefi10 I had for many years and I wanted to try something Chinese to see if they can compete at these low prices.
> Saw many good reviews for the k3, I like the color and design. Should have them in few weeks let’s see.


Let us know how they are...curious!


----------



## Wiljen

I like the Magaosi K3HD - would be interesting to know if the PRO has better mids as they take a backseat on the HD to some degree.   Still waiting on the K5 myself to see how it compares.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

so my alisale buy was rather diversify....was searching to experiment very obscure IEM like a 
6ba driver for 75$
an AK4490 DAC-AMP for 35$
a pair of TinAudio T2
a Walnut V2S for fun
fancy 2rca to 3.5 cable
NICE HCK Zhiyin Z5000 cause of tesla driver and price (without cable)
Bosshifi B3 for 20$ (twas about time!)
and Bosshifi B8 Headphones for 55$....

Pretty experimental buys!


----------



## chickenmoon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> NICE HCK Zhiyin Z5000 cause of tesla driver and price (without cable)



Eager to read some impressions about this one.


----------



## wastan

BeerLover said:


> Let us know how they are...curious!


The Magaosi pro are awesome. Smooth and musical


Nymphonomaniac said:


> so my alisale buy was rather diversify....was searching to experiment very obscure IEM like a
> 6ba driver for 75$
> an AK4490 DAC-AMP for 35$
> a pair of TinAudio T2
> ...


What was the 6 BA driver iem?


----------



## zedbg

Nymphonomaniac said:


> so my alisale buy was rather diversify....was searching to experiment very obscure IEM like a
> 6ba driver for 75$
> an AK4490 DAC-AMP for 35$
> a pair of TinAudio T2
> ...



Can you share that AK4490 DAC-AMP for 35$ sounds interesting ?


----------



## loomisjohnson

my 11.11 picks were the bosshifi b3s and the svara red--i'm not sure i availed myself of all the coupons, but i was too weak to resist the higher power..............
will post reviews on aproear when received.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zedbg said:


> Can you share that AK4490 DAC-AMP for 35$ sounds interesting ?



Yeah, no problem. As said...pretty experimental buys and this DAC-AMP is the INSIDE of another one I see at 2xthe price but I don't care bout metal box, will fabric or find one in the futur.

What interest me  is the fact it use Xmos Asynchro USB  wich is found in pricier usb DaC and OPamp section look changeable. From picture I see, look like you can use an 9v battery to plug it for more freedom instead of wall plug.

Just hope there will be no Quality check issue. Really want to enjoy a proper AK4490 sound rendering!

This is the link (as its not in sale anymore its 40$):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...ard-Headphone-Output-Support/32788755737.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> Eager to read some impressions about this one.


Thats one of the reason why I buy these intriguing Tesla IEM, NiceHCK really love them but it was too pricier before, now I will share impressions for sure once I get them. 
It can go Fast with HCK (already ship)!

Will share impressions about 6BA DIY cheapies too, they are now back to 130$, but I think its easy to find them for 100$. Hope they will not be crap or ENORMOUS. I'm prepared to have tamed bass, but not a weak distorting one so will see will see!


----------



## CoiL

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, no problem. As said...pretty experimental buys and this DAC-AMP is the INSIDE of another one I see at 2xthe price but I don't care bout metal box, will fabric or find one in the futur.
> 
> What interest me  is the fact it use Xmos Asynchro USB  wich is found in pricier usb DaC and OPamp section look changeable. From picture I see, look like you can use an 9v battery to plug it for more freedom instead of wall plug.
> 
> ...


NE5532P is quite "mediocre" opamp but nice to see it is changeable. Wonder what opamps it will eat in exchange.
Thanks for link, added to wishlist. Waiting for Your impressions on this one! Might get one if it is good.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> NE5532P is quite "mediocre" opamp but nice to see it is changeable. Wonder what opamps it will eat in exchange.
> Thanks for link, added to wishlist. Waiting for Your impressions on this one! Might get one if it is good.


Yeah, OPamp was the last thing I check cause I plan to change it anyway, this is the overused stock one that lot of chifi DAP use, like the Walnut V2S too I think....it's a begining about Op swaping....don,t know much about this, jsut that i'm utterly curious about Muse 01-01 but its too expensive and when its not...it's surely fake so...need to make some research about more affordable one!

AK4490 & Xmos is what make me really curious.

The Douk Audio CM108 I use right now is about 16$ and sound very sweet, smooth, musical, analogish and wide...this is because it's not a FAIL that I continue to test little DAC upper in price range....if sound value is still in this type of insane relativity were into a real cheap JOY ride hehe. So people are not confuse, the one I have use DUAL TDA1305T, the 9$ one use a single dac chip...can't really comment on the sound so i'm eager to know how 9$ sound card can sound! 
Hum, and about the CM108....it work on my Samsung J3 for some time, like, plug and play, and stop working out of no where...wonder if its something I install....just saying this cause for some phone there Hope I think (not Apple).

Will sure share impressions there:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imp...-chinese-amp-dac-reference-list.853311/page-3

(not a lot going on, did not put time on this thread yet....if I got the chifi DAC fever, perhaps I will try to!)


----------



## Starway (Nov 14, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> It can go Fast with HCK (already ship)!



Thats fast processing! Wish I went with HCK.


----------



## groucho69

Starway said:


> Thats fast processing! Wish I went with HCK.



I have found that just because it is in shipped status does not necessarily mean that it really is.


----------



## Ahmad313

groucho69 said:


> I have found that just because it is in shipped status does not necessarily mean that it really is.


These Chinese sellers sometimes send a fake shipping confirmation to the customers ( just to make them satisfied)  even with this HCK store i have personally experience a couple of times he send me fake shipping confirmation ,


----------



## Vidal

He's not alone in using that technique. 'Awaiting pick up' status is another fake status that you might see.

Aliexpress sellers have to ship within a certain number of days otherwise AE cancels the order. By using fake details it holds the order until they get round to sending.


----------



## Holypal

Vidal said:


> He's not alone in using that technique. 'Awaiting pick up' status is another fake status that you might see.
> 
> Aliexpress sellers have to ship within a certain number of days otherwise AE cancels the order. By using fake details it holds the order until they get round to sending.



The seller can register a parcel online and get a tracking number. The number is true. But the seller can ask the post office to pick it up a few days later.


----------



## Superluc (Nov 14, 2017)

I have tried a pair of UiiSii U1 ( EarPods clone ) for a gift, the cost is very low.
Dark sounding and punchy out of the box, the plastic look good, they also have a volume control on the mic section. The side-grid is indeed open, not just something esthetic. Comfort-wise i find them good but the fit is not universal at all, it's something that need to be tried for see if they stay put. They may be too big for small ears.
After a bit of burn-in the highs goes up what it need to stay controlled.
Sense of openness is in league with what offered by cheap earbuds, but listen them for just some tracks i find them better than a cheap Sennheiser MX170, with similar well clarity, but bass performance is definitely better.


----------



## chickenmoon

My NiceHCK 11/11 order has passed export customs and is at the  "Shipment accepted by airline" stage now.  It should be with me in another 7 to 10 days I guess.


----------



## djmakemynight (Nov 14, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> so my alisale buy was rather diversify....was searching to experiment very obscure IEM like a
> 6ba driver for 75$
> an AK4490 DAC-AMP for 35$
> a pair of TinAudio T2
> ...



Wow! AK 4490 DAC/AMP for 35? It is portable? Could you link it please? Thanks!

Edit: saw the link. Thanks!


----------



## groucho69

chickenmoon said:


> My NiceHCK 11/11 order has passed export customs and is at the  "Shipment accepted by airline" stage now.  It should be with me in another 7 to 10 days I guess.



Great. That usually means 20-30 days for me.


----------



## Vidal

Holypal said:


> The seller can register a parcel online and get a tracking number. The number is true. But the seller can ask the post office to pick it up a few days later.



I've had items sit at that stage for +5 days so I don't think they're even telling them when to collect. Either way it's dishonest.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

groucho69 said:


> I have found that just because it is in shipped status does not necessarily mean that it really is.


Yeah, but it give hope...I have 2 other order still not even process...anyway, I know 11/11 is the worst time for fast shipping, epacket help to avoid the ultimately long wait (3 months last year). If HCK still ship as fast as 2 other time (2 weeks) he will became my main man for sure. 
When a new product arrive and you wanna share impressions before the curiosity disappear, 2 months is very absurd, KZ have the time to put 3 new models of IEM in this number of time Lol.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> I've had items sit at that stage for +5 days so I don't think they're even telling them when to collect. Either way it's dishonest.


Did you buy some stuffs at alisale??

If so, I'm very curious to know what it is


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you buy some stuffs at alisale??
> 
> If so, I'm very curious to know what it is



No, too many burnt fingers with AE 'sales' it's all engineered no real savings worthy of the hype. I have picked up some VE IEMs (Biggies and Smalls) plus I've still got a small backlog of IEMs that need reviewing - 2x Audiofly and some stuff from Amazon.


----------



## bsoplinger

Vidal said:


> … I have picked up some VE IEMs (Biggies and Smalls)…


I tried to get in on that deal. For some unknown reason my email program sent my plain text as a binary attachment so the guy had no idea what he'd gotten. By the time I fixed it and resent he's out for awhile. So I'd be really curious to hear how they sound. Hopefully once there's a restock my order for my set will be processed.


----------



## groucho69

Yup I got caught out as well. Maybe @Vidal will review them quickly.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> No, too many burnt fingers with AE 'sales' it's all engineered no real savings worthy of the hype. I have picked up some VE IEMs (Biggies and Smalls) plus I've still got a small backlog of IEMs that need reviewing - 2x Audiofly and some stuff from Amazon.



Most of it, your right, are illusion powder, but some deal is impossible to get out of this sale....I think its especially interesting for poor people like me and even more for ultra poor one from new devloped country.
for exemple, Walnut V3 big special price is still the same today wich is 60$ (illusion powder), but 20$ for Bossfi B3 will be hard to find,or   tinaudio T2 for 30$ etc...

Anyway,its good to have the Monk IEM reviewed from a guy out of official MONK team (quite strange this tribal thing!) for objectivity, construction and look was a big drawback for me so I don't take the plunge, but soundwise it could be very intersting with MONK sound engineering.


----------



## Ahmad313

Vidal said:


> He's not alone in using that technique. 'Awaiting pick up' status is another fake status that you might see.
> 
> Aliexpress sellers have to ship within a certain number of days otherwise AE cancels the order. By using fake details it holds the order until they get round to sending.


and they mostly do this when they don't have the item in their stock which you ordered for ,


----------



## vladstef (Nov 15, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Most of it, your right, are illusion powder, but some deal is impossible to get out of this sale....I think its especially interesting for poor people like me and even more for ultra poor one from new devloped country.
> for exemple, Walnut V3 big special price is still the same today wich is 60$ (illusion powder), but 20$ for Bossfi B3 will be hard to find,or   tinaudio T2 for 30$ etc...
> 
> Anyway,its good to have the Monk IEM reviewed from a guy out of official MONK team (quite strange this tribal thing!) for objectivity, construction and look was a big drawback for me so I don't take the plunge, but soundwise it could be very intersting with MONK sound engineering.



It's not tribal, it's just wrong.
I was quite surprised when I said on Monk IE thread that they need to have better sound than competition because competition has better designs with better build qualities just judging from photos. The guy from VE went into offensive and his reply was that I probably have no friends who would dare to give me codes so that I can order Monk IE bundle... obviously his comment was later removed by moderators.
VE is regarded as the company that started earbud revolution and although I agree, this way of doing business and trying to control what independent people are saying about your stuff is a no go in my book. I was very surprised to learn all this about a well regarded manufacturer...


----------



## CoiL

I wonder if they got push for their IEMs because of my monk nun-mod long time ago I posted in their thread? 
I was planning to help them with design and such... but then I got baby and all my projects were "turned off".
My hands are not tied with their IEM designs and sq.


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> It's not tribal, it's just wrong.
> I was quite surprised when I said on Monk IE thread that they need to have better sound than competition because competition has better designs with better build qualities just judging from photos. The guy from VE went into offensive and his reply was that I probably have no friends who would dare to give me codes so that I can order Monk IE bundle... obviously his comment was later removed by moderators.
> VE is regarded as the company that started earbud revolution and although I agree, this way of doing business and trying to control what independent people are saying about your stuff is a no go in my book. I was very surprised to learn all this about a well regarded manufacturer...


Lol I think he is FoS too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> It's not tribal, it's just wrong.
> I was quite surprised when I said on Monk IE thread that they need to have better sound than competition because competition has better designs with better build qualities just judging from photos. The guy from VE went into offensive and his reply was that I probably have no friends who would dare to give me codes so that I can order Monk IE bundle... obviously his comment was later removed by moderators.
> VE is regarded as the company that started earbud revolution and although I agree, this way of doing business and trying to control what independent people are saying about your stuff is a no go in my book. I was very surprised to learn all this about a well regarded manufacturer...



Yeah, Mister Lee is an original, I guess we can either find it funny or offensive, must admit I find it strangely refreshing....but just as an entertainment as I don't have any Monk stuffs, open to try some, in fact I ORDER a pair of Monk PLUS from OLLIVAN STORE 3 montsh ago and never receive it, write to them, close the dispute as a dumbass for respect cause he say it hurt his store and I can open it later (wrong!) and im a sensitive being (must error come from there!)....so now, no Monk and 10$ less....and confuse. So,* BIG WARNING* about *OLLIVAN*.

I will surely never try them cause i'm ''sensitive'' too about construction hehe and sick of the same plastic housing of all earbuds, even more when it sell over 20$. Still, the sound really intrigue me somehow. 
But the *Headroom MS16* earbud really intrigue more than Monk Plus.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> I wonder if they got push for their IEMs because of my monk nun-mod long time ago I posted in their thread?
> I was planning to help them with design and such... but then I got baby and all my projects were "turned off".
> My hands are not tied with their IEM designs and sq.



Oh, Whats that nun-mod....have you a pic to share?


----------



## Vidal (Nov 15, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So,* BIG WARNING* about *OLLIVAN*.



Ollivan also sell fake versions of Chinese earphones - bought some LETV ones from them and they were fakes - and pass off returns as new. They're cheap as they're rip off artists.

Ollivan trade under a number of different names on Ali as well.


----------



## CoiL (Nov 15, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, Whats that nun-mod....have you a pic to share?


I  would give link to my profile workshop gallery but I have no idea what is going of with H-Fi gallery system (Xgen) - I can`t see any pictures I`ve uploaded in past or present.
But in weird way, google pic search with "VE NUN-mod" shows my gallery pics. If I click on google pic link - nada ;(


----------



## Starway

Reason Im subbed to this thread is gems like the xDuoo X3. This thing has the same DAC as my favourite CD player, has a cool simple oled screen, is portable and costs less than quarter of its price. The player keeps saying 'See You Soon!' when I switch it off... it knows Im satisfied.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> I  would give link to my profile workshop gallery but I have no idea what is going of with H-Fi gallery system (Xgen) - I can`t see any pictures I`ve uploaded in past or present.
> But in weird way, google pic search with "VE NUN-mod" shows my gallery pics. If I click on google pic link - nada ;(


Wow man....thats very nice work! Yep, Lee should have hire you


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Starway said:


> Reason Im subbed to this thread is gems like the xDuoo X3. This thing has the same DAC as my favourite CD player, has a cool simple oled screen, is portable and costs less than quarter of its price. The player keeps saying 'See You Soon!' when I switch it off... it knows Im satisfied.


Yeah, use this bad boy everyday! PMV A01 Mk2 are crazy good duo, cause of his low impendance and bright sound that X3 balance well!
Line out sound cleaner IMO, with some portable amp this still kick as of lot of pricier.
Only drawback is battery....cause mine, just today, feel akwardly low fast....so I guess I would have to change it, wich is a big deal for a clumsy guy like me (only repair Ido is for sennheiser cable and even if I do a good work....I use defective cable in my lot!)

Anyway, if you don't care about screen, Walnut V2 or Zishan Z2 is really good choice! Ak4490 in the Z2 I think, and you can change OPamp etc and its ultra cheap. Walnut V3 is a no go for now cause of QC problem tough


----------



## Holypal

Starway said:


> Reason Im subbed to this thread is gems like the xDuoo X3. This thing has the same DAC as my favourite CD player, has a cool simple oled screen, is portable and costs less than quarter of its price. The player keeps saying 'See You Soon!' when I switch it off... it knows Im satisfied.



Slim, simple and good sound! 

No wifi, no Bluetooth. No Android and No EQ! OK, these might be disadvantages for many people.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 15, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Ollivan also sell fake versions of Chinese earphones - bought some LETV ones from them and they were fakes - and pass off returns as new. They're cheap as they're rip off artists.
> 
> Ollivan trade under a number of different names on Ali as well.








Hum, thats not good news. So the WARNING is justify. Wish I know it before. Will have to use crappy ali help....perhaps the MONK are false....and OLLIVAN is obsess to supposly send another pair when I just want a refund....I think I will ask to Mister LEE!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:So, Mister Lee think that any Monk stuffs that isn't from his shop is must likely fake. Taking the fact the Monk + was 2$ less than the one in his store, it is surely impossible that OLLIVAN sell original product. That and the Vidal assumption about FAKE make this shop VERY VERY SUSPICIOUS!!!!! STAY THE FOCK AWAY FROM IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slater

Holypal said:


> Slim, simple and good sound!
> 
> No wifi, no Bluetooth. No Android and No EQ! OK, these might be disadvantages for many people.



Add Rockbox, and you'll have EQ plus a ton of other features!


----------



## GhzGuy

Hello! (I posted here months and months ago if I recall, but that's not important)
My Tennmak Pros died this morning, so I guess I'm in the market for new IEMs! I'll be using these in a really noisy environment (70-80 db on my commuter bus, measured on my V30 this morning) I tend to enjoy a V shaped sound profile, on account of my Superlux 668B's, and the Tennmaks were probably my favorite IEM to date. I'm looking to spend ~50 USD. 

Sorry if this isn't the correct place to post this!


----------



## Vidal

GhzGuy said:


> Hello! (I posted here months and months ago if I recall, but that's not important)
> My Tennmak Pros died this morning, so I guess I'm in the market for new IEMs! I'll be using these in a really noisy environment (70-80 db on my commuter bus, measured on my V30 this morning) I tend to enjoy a V shaped sound profile, on account of my Superlux 668B's, and the Tennmaks were probably my favorite IEM to date. I'm looking to spend ~50 USD.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the correct place to post this!



Feel free to browse the reviews I, Loomis and Peter123 have done here


----------



## razorpakk

I'm torn between BGVP DM5 and TFZ EXCLUSIVE 3, any suggestions? Balanced sound, comfort and soundstage are my priorities.

Although let's be honest, I've just gotten into Chi-Fi addiction and want to buy Everything.


----------



## B9Scrambler

razorpakk said:


> I'm torn between BGVP DM5 and TFZ EXCLUSIVE 3, any suggestions? Balanced sound, comfort and soundstage are my priorities.
> 
> Although let's be honest, I've just gotten into Chi-Fi addiction and want to buy Everything.



Imo there is no contest; Exclusive 3 hands down. Much more even sounding, better ergonomics, fantastic sound stage that rivals stuff like the B3 Pro I. The only thing I'd take the DM5 over the Excl. 3 for is sub-bass. The DM5's low, low end is drool worthy


----------



## Vidal

razorpakk said:


> I'm torn between BGVP DM5 and TFZ EXCLUSIVE 3, any suggestions? Balanced sound, comfort and soundstage are my priorities.
> 
> Although let's be honest, I've just gotten into Chi-Fi addiction and want to buy Everything.



DM5 has a narrow soundstage and is *very* far from balanced, not heard the TFZ so can't comment.


----------



## razorpakk

Thanks, that settles it 

Basically after being shocked by how good the KZ Ate sound compared to my Fiio F9 I'm about to get: KZ ZS3, **** UEs, TinAudio T2 and TFZ Exclusive 3.

I think we all started in am similar way. Curiosity will kill my wallet.

Among those the one I'm the most excited for is the T2, just love the simple look.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@razorpakk Enjoy the T2. They sound better than they look imo, haha.


----------



## Slater (Nov 16, 2017)

razorpakk said:


> Thanks, that settles it
> 
> Basically after being shocked by how good the KZ Ate sound compared to my Fiio F9 I'm about to get: KZ ZS3, **** UEs, TinAudio T2 and TFZ Exclusive 3.
> 
> ...



Yeah ATE is what really opened my eyes years ago, and in my mind really put KZ on the map. I feel it’s hands down the best price-to-sound IEM value you can possibly find. Modded, it’s an epic value.

I just picked up another pair for $3.99 from Gearbest a few days ago. $3.99 shipped to my doorstep - you can’t even buy a good cup of coffee for that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, Mister Lee think that any Monk stuffs that isn't from his shop is must likely fake. Taking the fact the Monk + was 2$ less than the one in his store, it is surely impossible that OLLIVAN buy them a


GhzGuy said:


> Hello! (I posted here months and months ago if I recall, but that's not important)
> My Tennmak Pros died this morning, so I guess I'm in the market for new IEMs! I'll be using these in a really noisy environment (70-80 db on my commuter bus, measured on my V30 this morning) I tend to enjoy a V shaped sound profile, on account of my Superlux 668B's, and the Tennmaks were probably my favorite IEM to date. I'm looking to spend ~50 USD.
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the correct place to post this!



If you still have your cable....I just fall on Tennmak Piano in official Tennmak store and the price is surprisingly low without cable....11$!!!!!!!!!!! Crazy low price if ya ask me.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ten...-68e2-4b09-b7b6-2b5b1f7f7eac&rmStoreLevelAB=0


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

razorpakk said:


> Thanks, that settles it
> 
> Basically after being shocked by how good the KZ Ate sound compared to my Fiio F9 I'm about to get: KZ ZS3, **** UEs, TinAudio T2 and TFZ Exclusive 3.
> 
> ...



WOW....really, ATE kick ass of F9? 
It surely explain why it seel in Best Buys here in Canada lol


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Yeah ATE is what really opened my eyes years ago, and in my mind really put KZ on the map. I feel it’s hands down the best price-to-sound IEM value you can possibly find. Modded, it’s an epic value.
> 
> I just picked up another pair for $3.99 from Gearbest a few days ago. $3.99 shipped to my doorstep - you can’t even buy a good cup of coffee for that.



This begs the question: what about bad coffee?


----------



## razorpakk (Nov 16, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> WOW....really, ATE kick ass of F9?
> It surely explain why it seel in Best Buys here in Canada lol


the F9 are obviously more defined, the base doesn't overpower the mids and the detail retrieval is superior (also that damned treble spike).

But forgetting about technicalities, I enjoy listening the ATE just as much.

I mean it's the same you could say about the Koss Porta-Pro: it doesn't matter which headphones you have, at the end of the day you'll get just as much enjoyment from those.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> This begs the question: what about bad coffee?



Absolutely. You can get a cup of bad coffee all day for $3.99 haha


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 16, 2017)

razorpakk said:


> the F9 are obviously more defined, the base doesn't overpower the mids and the detail retrieval is superior (also that damned treble spike).
> 
> But forgetting about technicalities, I enjoy listening the ATE just as much.
> 
> I mean it's the same you could say about the Koss Porta-Pro: it doesn't matter which headphones you have, at the end of the day you'll get just as much enjoyment from those.



Okay, I understand.
Especially about Koss Porta pro, that even today wow me another time with the cello performance of Anja Lechner-one of my favorite living cellist. My brain was like What, how can it sound sooooo gooood, full, airy, weighty and musical?

ZS5 do this to me too.

**** UE or NICE HCK Bro too.

Hehe, and the ISK HF2010 too (Takstar clone of headphone in your pic!)

Lot of chifi stuffs to be honnest!


----------



## BeerLover

Just received my repaired Beyerdynamics T51i (warranty) , and now listening same tracks from last weeks on it and the treble and voices are soo much better then on that KZ ZS3 earbuds. Ok, we are comparing a 15 dollar earbud with a 300  dollar on ear headphone. But at least good to know there is a difference! 

Anyway still eagerly waiting my orders from the Alibaba cave ...they might be some better earbuds to compare with my T51i... 

Greetings


----------



## Wiljen

Going up against the T51i with an in-ear is a challenge.   I'd bet on the FLC8s or maybe the LZ a4 being the least expensive in ear that might give them a run for their money.


----------



## razorpakk

By the way I'll return the ZS3, I find them quite uncomfortable (the fit is pretty awkward), definitely not as comfortable as ATE (of course your mileage may vary).


----------



## Frontzer0 (Nov 17, 2017)

Which one is better? VSONIC vsd1s or TENNMAK pro. thanks in advance.


----------



## crabdog

Frontzer0 said:


> Which one is better? VSONIC vsd1s or TENNMAK pro. thanks in advance.


"Better" is subjective. What sort of sound signature do you like ie. bassy, warm, bright, energetic, smooth, balanced, neutral, v-shaped? What kinds of music do you listen to? You'll get better answers if you divulge a little more context along with the question.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> Going up against the T51i with an in-ear is a challenge.   I'd bet on the FLC8s or maybe the LZ a4 being the least expensive in ear that might give them a run for their money.



Must admit comparing Headphones and IEM is like comparing wine and beer....just can't be.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 17, 2017)

In another hand. I don't understand why there is no fuzzzzz about these Wooden hybrid at 19$, so very delicious especially after burn in. Will love to have other impressions than mine about it, even if the first pair I bought wasnt Dodocool and was way better build (can't find it anymore). Yes, they are bassy, but in a warm relax way, and mids are very clear as well as microdetails, i'm especially impres about soundstage and instruments separation.
Still one of the best sub-20$ IEM IMO. Oh, but I forget to say they make LOT of microphonic noise, wich is the biggest drawback. That and lack of mid bass punch resolution.





EDIT: I find a video review....not very informative tough, but its something!


----------



## Frontzer0

@crabdog yeah sorry about that, I should be more specific. I mostly listen to rock and pop. Bass isn't my main focus as I like more bright and detailed sound. If that make sense.


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> In another hand. I don't understand why there is no fuzzzzz about these Wooden hybrid at 19$, so very delicious especially after burn in. Will love to have other impressions than mine about it, even if the first pair I bought wasnt Dodocool and was way better build (can't find it anymore). Yes, they are bassy, but in a warm relax way, and mids are very clear as well as microdetails, i'm especially impres about soundstage and instruments separation.
> Still one of the best sub-20$ IEM IMO. Oh, but I forget to say they make LOT of microphonic noise, wich is the biggest drawback. That and lack of mid bass punch resolution.
> 
> EDIT: I find a video review....not very informative tough, but its something!



Didn't you say that these had poor build quality? I've looked at them a few times but decided against reviewing them because I thought they were well built.


----------



## bsoplinger

Nymphonomaniac said:


> In another hand. I don't understand why there is no fuzzzzz about these Wooden hybrid at 19$,…
> Still one of the best sub-20$ IEM IMO. Oh, but I forget to say they make LOT of microphonic noise, wich is the biggest drawback. That and lack of mid bass punch resolution.


Could be because when I went looking for them they were in the clearance section of the dodocool store on Aliexpress. Makes me think they're not long for this world.


----------



## BeerLover

@ Wiljen

"I'd bet on the FLC8s or maybe the LZ a4 being the least expensive in ear"

Might keep an eye on these ones , but that FLC8 is that a 33 dollar bluetooth headphone? i typed FLC8 on aliexpress and came across that one..?


----------



## Earphone KIng

Check out my review of the KZ ZS6. I think they are amazing!

http://earphoneking.com/kz-zs6-review-quad-drivers-blow-away/


----------



## vector84

BeerLover said:


> @ Wiljen
> 
> "I'd bet on the FLC8s or maybe the LZ a4 being the least expensive in ear"
> 
> Might keep an eye on these ones , but that FLC8 is that a 33 dollar bluetooth headphone? i typed FLC8 on aliexpress and came across that one..?


FLC Technology FLC 8S: http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc8s-blue/ (can also be found on Amazon)


----------



## s4tch

Nymphonomaniac said:


> In another hand. I don't understand why there is no fuzzzzz about these Wooden hybrid at 19$, so very delicious especially after burn in. Will love to have other impressions than mine about it, even if the first pair I bought wasnt Dodocool and was way better build (can't find it anymore). Yes, they are bassy, but in a warm relax way, and mids are very clear as well as microdetails, i'm especially impres about soundstage and instruments separation.
> Still one of the best sub-20$ IEM IMO. Oh, but I forget to say they make LOT of microphonic noise, wich is the biggest drawback. That and lack of mid bass punch resolution.
> 
> 
> ...



i have had those. build quality was bad: the right part wasn't assembled properly, it missed some glue and fell apart in a couple of weeks. then despite my efforts to glue it, the driver died. i gave it to a local guy who repaired it and uses it as far as i know. i don't really remember how it sounded, though.


----------



## thejoker13

I've been listening to the sender ues hybrid today just to switch up my listening experience. They've basically been put in the back of my drawer ever since I got out of the budget iem realm and into midfi. I must say this has been an enjoyable experience and I love the ues and lg v20 pairing. These may possibly be the best under 40.00 earphone I've heard. I'm also using the KZ upgraded silver mmcx cable with them and it's a very enjoyable combo.


----------



## BeerLover

@ thejoker13

sender eu ? can you send me a link of these earphones? or do you mean ****?


----------



## BeerLover

vector84 said:


> FLC Technology FLC 8S: http://www.lendmeurears.com/flc8s-blue/ (can also be found on Amazon)



thanks , they seem to get 5 star reviews... must be very good


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Absolutely. You can get a cup of bad coffee all day for $3.99 haha



Free refills!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> Didn't you say that these had poor build quality? I've looked at them a few times but decided against reviewing them because I thought they were well built.


Well, yes, more bad glued or bad QC than badly build, cause all the pieces are great. Perhaps I was very bad lucked too, so the 3 pairs I bought were all badly glued....cause when I read Aliexpress comments it say ''good buil!'' lol
I super glued all of them and nothing can break them appart now. 
Recheck the sound right now, still very impress, especially after trying back the Tennmak Dulcimer, the Dodo feel from another league far far away, more air, more soundstage, more details...and more bass!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

s4tch said:


> i have had those. build quality was bad: the right part wasn't assembled properly, it missed some glue and fell apart in a couple of weeks. then despite my efforts to glue it, the driver died. i gave it to a local guy who repaired it and uses it as far as i know. i don't really remember how it sounded, though.


Okay, so it confirm all are badly glued, i'm sorry to know you have even less luck than me....the drivers of all of them work perfect for me, perhaps some glue go there in your case. Anyway, thats very stupid of them to not be able of better QC, what a wast of nice Hybrid drivers!


----------



## Smiped

Anyone know any durable earbuds that will last quite a while, if not forever? I know appearances can be quite deceptive that is why I tend not to base the quality on the looks of the earbuds.


----------



## mbwilson111

Smiped said:


> Anyone know any durable earbuds that will last quite a while, if not forever? I know appearances can be quite deceptive that is why I tend not to base the quality on the looks of the earbuds.



Buds or IEMs?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Smiped said:


> Anyone know any durable earbuds that will last quite a while, if not forever? I know appearances can be quite deceptive that is why I tend not to base the quality on the looks of the earbuds.



**** PT-15.
Metal housing. Detachable cable. Graphene drivers. Excellent sounding but source dependant.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Smiped said:


> Anyone know any durable earbuds that will last quite a while, if not forever? I know appearances can be quite deceptive that is why I tend not to base the quality on the looks of the earbuds.



OurArt Ti7 is really well built. MMCX removable cables should keep em going for a while too should the stock cable die on you.


----------



## Smiped

mbwilson111 said:


> Buds or IEMs?


Buds or IEM. Any really as long as it is durable.



B9Scrambler said:


> OurArt Ti7 is really well built. MMCX removable cables should keep em going for a while too should the stock cable die on you.


Thanks for the suggestion! I will check them out.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> **** PT-15.
> Metal housing. Detachable cable. Graphene drivers. Excellent sounding but source dependant.



Thanks for the suggestion! I will check them out.


----------



## HungryPanda

TinAudio T2 or **** 6in1, built like tanks


----------



## vladstef

HungryPanda said:


> TinAudio T2 or **** 6in1, built like tanks



There were quite a few reports of bad build quality with **** 6in1, although things might have changed given that first units were built entirely out of plastic.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> There were quite a few reports of bad build quality with **** 6in1, although things might have changed given that first units were built entirely out of plastic.


There a version not made of plastic??? if so, i'm pretty sure it could affect sound too....true that plastic version aren't more durable, as they are make of 3 pieces and writing on them near completly disappear from them, wich make them look quite nasty. 
Soud is still the same tough. No problem with cable connection neither.


----------



## Earphone KIng

I don't read much about the the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. I think these are pretty good as bright earphones.

Did a review of them today: http://earphoneking.com/xiaomi-hybrid-pro-hd-review-remarkable-clarity-details-sound/

What do you guys think of them?


----------



## vladstef (Nov 18, 2017)

Earphone KIng said:


> I don't read much about the the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. I think these are pretty good as bright earphones.
> 
> Did a review of them today: http://earphoneking.com/xiaomi-hybrid-pro-hd-review-remarkable-clarity-details-sound/
> 
> What do you guys think of them?



I've had them for a couple of months. Tried everything I could, blocking vents by a certain amount, a billion of tips, EQ... Pro HD has way too many flaws which can't be corrected to acceptable level let alone be competitive in the budget segment. They are not trash but at this point they are well below average. Also, they have the worst tips I've ever seen and even worse front vent placement (I have no idea how this even got to prototype stage let alone final product), also fitting them for optimal performance is impossible given how sensitive they are to insertion dept. It was an overall frustrating experience with these, the only positive I could find was some sort of clarity in the sound. Imho, your score would probably be justified 5 years ago simply for the price/performance ratio, but things have changed.


----------



## Vidal

Earphone KIng said:


> I don't read much about the the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. I think these are pretty good as bright earphones.
> 
> Did a review of them today: http://earphoneking.com/xiaomi-hybrid-pro-hd-review-remarkable-clarity-details-sound/
> 
> What do you guys think of them?



9.5 really? They're not awful but not that great either, whilst I agree the ZS6 have a lot going for them from the other review you did, these can't hold a candle to the newer hybrids. As Vladstef says thing have moved on pretty rapidly and these are very much an also ran now.


----------



## Slater (Nov 18, 2017)

Earphone KIng said:


> I don't read much about the the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. I think these are pretty good as bright earphones.
> 
> Did a review of them today: http://earphoneking.com/xiaomi-hybrid-pro-hd-review-remarkable-clarity-details-sound/
> 
> What do you guys think of them?



They are built well - I always like that about Xiaomi stuff. And I think they sound better than the 1More Triple. But the fit is odd, forcing a lot of people to swap the right and left channels and wear them behind the ear. They should have made them behind the ear to begin with IMO. It is one of the few IEMs with inline volume controls though, which is always nice.

I think they're worth $9-$10 nowadays, but for the $20-$25 they normally go for, there are a few dozen better earphones.

I'd rate them a 7/10.


----------



## Earphone KIng (Nov 18, 2017)

vladstef said:


> I've had them for a couple of months. Tried everything I could, blocking vents by a certain amount, a billion of tips, EQ... Pro HD has way too many flaws which can't be corrected to acceptable level let alone be competitive in the budget segment. They are not trash but at this point they are well below average. Also, they have the worst tips I've ever seen and even worse front vent placement (I have no idea how this even got to prototype stage let alone final product), also fitting them for optimal performance is impossible given how sensitive they are to insertion dept. It was an overall frustrating experience with these, the only positive I could find was some sort of clarity in the sound. Imho, your score would probably be justified 5 years ago simply for the price/performance ratio, but things have changed.


I agree on the fit, however if you use some other eartips (I'm using the Rock Zircon tips on them) you can fix this. For me the clarity they provide is really good (better than KZ ZS6), however the KZ ZS6 is a lot better on soundstage and low's.

edit: Well I have to agree that the fit is not as good as other earphones, however in terms of sound think they are really nice.


----------



## vladstef

Earphone KIng said:


> I agree on the fit, however if you use some other eartips (I'm using the Rock Zircon tips on them) you can fix this. For me the clarity they provide is really good (better than KZ ZS6), however the KZ ZS6 is a lot better on soundstage and low's.
> 
> edit: Well I have to agree that the fit is not as good as other earphones, however in terms of sound think they are really nice.



The bass is just not good, you can try and tape the front vent to a certain percentage but it makes it muddy and slow or lacking in impact. Mids are ok but recessed (case with most budget IEMs), highs are clear but boring and unimpressive in the long run with some harshness. They also tend to show some distortion every once in a while, but interestingly, they don't do so in the bass but in lower mids, something about those 2 DDs. Overall resolution is kinda good, but tonality negates it badly.


----------



## s4tch

Earphone KIng said:


> I don't read much about the the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. I think these are pretty good as bright earphones.
> 
> Did a review of them today: http://earphoneking.com/xiaomi-hybrid-pro-hd-review-remarkable-clarity-details-sound/
> 
> What do you guys think of them?


cheap hybrids get much better these days than a well built, but unpleasantly harsh sounding iem. the pro version (without hd) is easier to recommend.

did you give them 9.2 on a 100 point scale?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I like the Xiaomi Pro HD, especially when it can be find under 20$, where his sound can compete for real. Find the a little harsh and unbalanced tough. I read here very mixed impression, and I will not help saying I really like the bass performance of them! But this hissy sound....hum, not to use with bright source for sure!





I hear this PEAK in a very strange unpleasant way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Earphone KIng said:


> I agree on the fit, however if you use some other eartips (I'm using the Rock Zircon tips on them) you can fix this. For me the clarity they provide is really good (better than KZ ZS6), however the KZ ZS6 is a lot better on soundstage and low's.
> 
> edit: Well I have to agree that the fit is not as good as other earphones, however in terms of sound think they are really nice.



Dude....are you....another dude that get free stuffs to write IEM reviews???? Like, honnestly. Don't want to investigate more about this....just, there an INVASION!


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I like the Xiaomi Pro HD, especially when it can be find under 20$, where his sound can compete for real. Find the a little harsh and unbalanced tough. I read here very mixed impression, and I will not help saying I really like the bass performance of them! But this hissy sound....hum, not to use with bright source for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to close the duct to enhance it.
https://audiobudget.com/product/Xiaomi/HybridPro


----------



## DBaldock9

Smiped said:


> Buds or IEM. Any really as long as it is durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For earbuds with metal housings & MMCX jacks - I have the OurArt Ti7, the **** PT15, and the Svara-L (I've got the original 115Ω model).

The least expensive one is the PT15, and it's also the _slimmest_ housing, which means, that for me - it's the most comfortable fit (I wear the cables over-the-ear).

This my impression of the three (Note: I've only had the Ti7 since last week):
Svara-L = More Bass than other two; Less Midrange than other two; Less Treble than other two; $50 - $85 on AliExpress, depending on vendor and bundled cable

PT15 = Less Bass than Svara-L, but more than Ti7; More Midrange than Svara-L, and slightly less than Ti7;  More Treble than Svara-L, and slightly less than Ti7; $9 - $25 on AliExpress, depending on vendor and bundled cable

Ti7 = Less Bass than the other two; More Midrange than the other two; More Treble than the other two; $59 on AliExpress.

As with any purchase on AliExpress, it never hurts to contact the vendor before purchasing, to ask whether they are currently offering any discounts.  If they ask you to not mention any discount, please comply with their request.


----------



## thejoker13

BeerLover said:


> @ thejoker13
> 
> sender eu ? can you send me a link of these earphones? or do you mean ****?


Yes, I didn't proof read the message and my phone auto corrected it. I'm referring to the **** ues.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 18, 2017)

snip3r77 said:


> You need to close the duct to enhance it.
> https://audiobudget.com/product/Xiaomi/HybridPro


 
You mean the bass? It's already quite boomy, like, near toomuch....perhaps it the silicone tips I use...I read the review of this guy that I think do a good unbiased review job but i'm utterly confuse about bass review. Was listening to bass heavy M.E.S.H, bass was punchy and kick hard, deep sub not exactly, but all textured soudn was harsh and violent! I think this treble on steroid drown everything, even soundstage.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

thejoker13 said:


> Yes, I didn't proof read the message and my phone auto corrected it. I'm referring to the **** ues.


Oh, UEs are great for sure....from what I remember mids was their drawback no?


----------



## Earphone KIng

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Dude....are you....another dude that get free stuffs to write IEM reviews???? Like, honnestly. Don't want to investigate more about this....just, there an INVASION!



Lol, no man. They I am currently listening them next to my Urbanfun Hifi's/Einsear T2/KZ ZS6. These are my current favorites atm. Seems like there is a reason no one is talking about them here lol, probably its regarding personal preferences. I think the combination of their upper mid's and crispy high's are kinda unique...


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 19, 2017)

Earphone KIng said:


> Lol, no man. They I am currently listening them next to my Urbanfun Hifi's/Einsear T2/KZ ZS6. These are my current favorites atm. Seems like there is a reason no one is talking about them here lol, probably its regarding personal preferences. I think the combination of their upper mid's and crispy high's are kinda unique...



Did your Hybrid Pro HD's suddenly turn bad after some burn-in, or were you influenced by some of the reactions in the forums and had to alter the score from 9.5 to 9.2 within a day?



In any case, I've had them for a week before I gave mine to a friend. The fit was bad so I had to stick to my pistons 2.


----------



## vector84 (Nov 19, 2017)

Earphone KIng said:


> Lol, no man. They I am currently listening them next to my Urbanfun Hifi's/Einsear T2/KZ ZS6. These are my current favorites atm. Seems like there is a reason no one is talking about them here lol, probably its regarding personal preferences. I think the combination of their upper mid's and crispy high's are kinda unique...


If you go back far enough, you can find a fair bit about the Urbanfun Hifis, but they saw revision (with a beryllium DD iirc), as well as a nearly identical looking non-hybrid beryllium DD variant, and the original hybrid has been pretty much impossible to obtain for quite a few months now.  And I don't think anyone around here has compared both hybrid versions, so there's very little information other than some dodgy manufacturer graphs to suggest what might have changed with their tuning in the revision process. (the different revisions have different cables that can be used to identify them and some differently colored detailing)

The Einsear T2 have gotten a bit of attention too, but there's always something new on the hype train around here. 

As for the KZs, well the KZ thread is *huge*, and the ZS6 have been relatively well received, though reactions are somewhat polarized.


----------



## Earphone KIng

Happy Hacking said:


> Did your Hybrid Pro HD's suddenly turn bad after some burn-in, or were you influenced by some of the reactions in the forums and had to alter the score from 9.5 to 9.2 within a day?
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I've had them for a week before I gave mine to a friend. The fit was bad so I had to stick to my pistons 2.


Whaha, nah but the reactions about the fit did me consider to put the score lower, but I think the fit is a good point what is a big con of the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD. In terms of sound quality they are still on no.2 for me atm. But if you look at the whole package (including the fit) I lowered the score since the fit isn't that good.

I will be changing scores by time by time, since I get new experiences listening new earphones. A score is also a relative number, I try to indicate with the score the right sequence from best to worst earphone, this means changes in score will appear time by time.


----------



## bsoplinger

Earphone KIng said:


> …But if you look at the whole package (including the fit) I lowered the score since the fit isn't that good.….


My initial thought was why should fit effect the score something receives. Until I got a pair of the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD myself. The fit issue really does detract from what would otherwise be a great inexpensive IEM. So you get a positive vote from me, not that it matters, to adjust scores based on things like fit just as you've said you shall.


----------



## Itayaz68

What you guys think of the PMV A-01 MK2? It's going for 56USD in aliexpress, seems like a great price for triple hybrid. Is there anything better in this price range? I'm looking for fairly neutral or mildly v shaped signature that I'll be able to sleep with, meaning I can wear while lying on the side. Detachable cable would be great as well.


----------



## thejoker13

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, UEs are great for sure....from what I remember mids was their drawback no?


That would probably depend on the source used. To me, the mids are slightly behind the lows and highs but not extremely recessed as to call them a V shaped signature. I find the mids a tad bit thin sounding but still enjoyable. Also I should mention that I use an LG V20 as my main source. I love them using my phone and an 8 dollar KZ silver mmcx upgrade cable. All in all,  they're very enjoyable for the 40.00 total that I have in them. I probably should mention that I'm using the tennmak whirlwind tips on them too,  as I find they slightly magnify the bass response, but if course y.m.m.v.


----------



## thejoker13

Itayaz68 said:


> What you guys think of the PMV A-01 MK2? It's going for 56USD in aliexpress, seems like a great price for triple hybrid. Is there anything better in this price range? I'm looking for fairly neutral or mildly v shaped signature that I'll be able to sleep with, meaning I can wear while lying on the side. Detachable cable would be great as well.


Your desired signature almost perfectly describes the **** UEs. They're a comfortable, flush fit with a detachable mmcx cable and I find them easy to sleep with them in my ears. They're very slightly v shaped with a nice clear bass response that is far from clouding over the other frequency responses and also they're nicely detailed, with a pleasant tonality.


----------



## Itayaz68

Never heard of them but looks perfect for me. Thank you so much for the recommendation, will share my thoughts when I'll get them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Itayaz68 said:


> What you guys think of the PMV A-01 MK2? It's going for 56USD in aliexpress, seems like a great price for triple hybrid. Is there anything better in this price range? I'm looking for fairly neutral or mildly v shaped signature that I'll be able to sleep with, meaning I can wear while lying on the side. Detachable cable would be great as well.


The PMV are a personal favorite for me, but they are not bassy or V shaped, very neutral balanced and detailed, little on the bright side, but extremely capable with excellent instrument separation and 3D feel. Must of all, they are the easier IEM to drive I have, this is why I use them so often, especially with my Xduoo X3 that do not have big amping power. Big drawback is the cable I must admit, look cheap and is not detachable. I think the price should be around 40-50, not 50-60. And i'm must likely certain they will broke in less than a year.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Earphone KIng said:


> Lol, no man. They I am currently listening them next to my Urbanfun Hifi's/Einsear T2/KZ ZS6. These are my current favorites atm. Seems like there is a reason no one is talking about them here lol, probably its regarding personal preferences. I think the combination of their upper mid's and crispy high's are kinda unique...



Yeah, I don't think they sound bad at all, just very source dependant for soundsignature, with my Xduoo X3+Fioo Q1 Mk2 amp with bass gain they are very delightfull, with my Ibasso DX90 they are unlistenable. Strange but true. 

So, from what I understand, you begin to buy chifi IEM and from the very first you got you begin a review blog with it?

Invasion is very problematic, I alway PRAY Headfi gods before reading a review so there will not be this DISCLAIMER thing that say blabla unbiased blabla was free but blabla and so on. Just wish that real passionate consumer review more, but as it take time and...time is money. This phenomenon is way more present in chifi world, lot of blog pop ups everywhere, the worst are videos and even worst...opening a box, What!? In fact, I wanna make an anti-blog....like, something very nasty....just to compensate all this too permissive reviews. And to make it more entertaining, cause, lets admit, it can be very boring to read.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

About XIAOMI PRO HD.

Block the hole bro, block it up, block it up. And, pump it up!


GRAPH:





Take 5 secondes to really improve bass, especially thickness and rounder impact.And little sub too. Find it to tame a little the harshess as well, but its surely an illusion about bass splashing mids and highs.


----------



## Slater (Nov 19, 2017)

[QUOTE="Earphone KIng, post: 13859952, member: 467493"Seems like there is a reason no one is talking about them here lol, probably its regarding personal preferences.[/QUOTE]

We talk about the 3 you listed on a regular basis. And as far as the Xiaomi, there's a whole thread dedicated to it (which is fairly active as well).


----------



## Smiped

What cable should I buy for the **** PT15? I want a MMCX connector that can withstand a lot of strain aside from the stock one that arrives with the earbuds.


----------



## Slater (Nov 19, 2017)

Smiped said:


> What cable should I buy for the **** PT15? I want a MMCX connector that can withstand a lot of strain aside from the stock one that arrives with the earbuds.



No cable is indestructible, especially MMCX which are all fragile in my experience.

Are you generally really hard on cables, or are you using them for rugged sports, like sky diving or parcours?

What's your cable budget? I've seen them range from $15 to $200+.


----------



## Smiped (Nov 19, 2017)

Slater said:


> No cable is indestructible, especially MMCX which are all fragile in my experience.
> 
> Are you generally really hard on cables, or are you using them for rugged sports, like sky diving or parcours?
> 
> What's your cable budget? I've seen them range from $15 to $200+.



Yeah I know there is no such thing as indestructible cables. In fact there are very few things in this world that is "indestructible" in its strictest sense. But I do want a cable that can withstand daily usage commuting from work or to school. I would just like a cable that is durable when I listen to music while I ride the bus.

I'm not too hard on it, but sometimes I do throw them around or sometimes they might get caught on a doorknob here and there. This doesn't happen always though, maybe once or twice. I don't do activities that are rugged. I just need a cable that can go through everyday situations. I don't want to spend too much on cables cause I don't want the cables to cost more than my earphones lol. So my max budget would be like $15 to $20, but generally the cheaper the better if the quality is more than suitable for the conditions that I go through (which isn't much to be honest.)


----------



## Slater

Smiped said:


> Yeah I know there is no such thing as indestructible cables. In fact there are very few things in this world that is "indestructible" in its strictest sense. But I do want a cable that can withstand daily usage commuting from work or to school. I would just like a cable that is durable when I listen to music while I ride the bus.
> 
> I'm not too hard on it, but sometimes I do throw them around or sometimes they might get caught on a doorknob here and there. This doesn't happen always though, maybe once or twice. I don't do activities that are rugged. I just need a cable that can go through everyday situations. I don't want to spend too much on cables cause I don't want the cables to cost more than my earphones lol. So my max budget would be like $15 to $20, but generally the cheaper the better if the quality is more than suitable for the conditions that I go through (which isn't much to be honest.)



A number of people have this new KZ MMCX cable, and the reports are very positive. I have multiples of the 2-pin version, and it's a well made, good sounding cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...le-Use-For-Shure-SE535-SE846/32820576571.html

The price is low enough that you can afford to replace them if they break within a year. If it was me, that's what would be near the top of my list.


----------



## Smiped

Slater said:


> A number of people have this new KZ MMCX cable, and the reports are very positive. I have multiples of the 2-pin version, and it's a well made, good sounding cable.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...le-Use-For-Shure-SE535-SE846/32820576571.html
> 
> The price is low enough that you can afford to replace them if they break within a year. If it was me, that's what would be near the top of my list.



Okay, thanks. Just wondering is that cable you linked me compatible with the **** PT15? Cause if so I am just going to buy the earbuds alone without the standard cord and buy 2 of the cables you've linked.


----------



## c4rb0n

Does anyone have an in depth review of the Svara Reds? Or a brief sound signature for it at least?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

c4rb0n said:


> Does anyone have an in depth review of the Svara Reds? Or a brief sound signature for it at least?


If I remember correctly, dear HungryPanda really like them and he got LOT of IEM, he say they are V shaped and quite clear sounding....but dear Panda is a man of few words too hehe so, PM him perhaps (sory Panda!)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Smiped said:


> Okay, thanks. Just wondering is that cable you linked me compatible with the **** PT15? Cause if so I am just going to buy the earbuds alone without the standard cord and buy 2 of the cables you've linked.


Do you have balanced gear? If so, perhaps one cable of both would be interesting as I find the PT15 to Shine even more when balanced! but they sound good without it too. Can I know what's you audio source?


----------



## Smiped

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Do you have balanced gear? If so, perhaps one cable of both would be interesting as I find the PT15 to Shine even more when balanced! but they sound good without it too. Can I know what's you audio source?



Sorry but I am a filthy casual so I don't know what balanced means.

But my source is very basic. I am just using it on my One Plus X phone.


----------



## Happy Hacking

c4rb0n said:


> Does anyone have an in depth review of the Svara Reds? Or a brief sound signature for it at least?



I took a plunge and bought these on 11.11 at a discounted rate. I've searched extensively and not much is known about them, except for a few comments stating that they are pretty bassy. They look like they can - and I am hoping that i can get a good comfortable seal with them. 

Will comment on them as soon as they arrive. Shipping shouldnt take long to where I am. I should expect them in by this week!


----------



## Slater

Smiped said:


> Okay, thanks. Just wondering is that cable you linked me compatible with the **** PT15? Cause if so I am just going to buy the earbuds alone without the standard cord and buy 2 of the cables you've linked.



The linked cable is a standard mmcx cable. So it’s compatible with an iem that uses mmcx connections.


----------



## Matija Osrečki (Nov 20, 2017)

What are the best cable-down mmcx cables (for Svara Red)?

Cause most of the cables have that memory wire that goes around your ear...


----------



## tancg

Im always a fan for QCY IEM earphones. However despite trying many other models from QCY, i still find QCY QY8 is the best as it produce nice clear vocals while good deep bass. Is it me or you think other QCY earphones could have matched up or even better than QY8?


----------



## chi-fi mel

The VSIN 215 is one of 4 excellent earphones I’ve added to my collection in the last week. (with 12 more pairs currently on order) This 10mm dynamic driver is producing a sound signature that rivals any of my dual drivers and hybrids. I like the looks too - mine is the silver with a transparent red faceplate. This plastic earphone has an exceptional build so if you view the picture you’ll see that the strain reliefs and L shaped jack are second to none. I have tried this with a number of EQ settings and you will want to use the 215 with flat EQ - this is a basshead IEM with good sounding highs and mids. These are quite a comfortable fit and cable microphonics aren’t much of a problem. Tipwise I’ve had good results with either KZ Whirlwinds or JVC Spiral Dots. These are 32 ohms, easy to drive and have average sound isolation. The VSIN 215 has quickly become a favorite of mine. They are available from Aliexpress.


----------



## chinmie

tancg said:


> Im always a fan for QCY IEM earphones. However despite trying many other models from QCY, i still find QCY QY8 is the best as it produce nice clear vocals while good deep bass. Is it me or you think other QCY earphones could have matched up or even better than QY8?



have you compared them to the QY19? i have the QY19 and the Q29, and i was wondering how they compare to the QY8


----------



## c4rb0n

Happy Hacking said:


> Will comment on them as soon as they arrive. Shipping shouldnt take long to where I am. I should expect them in by this week!



Cant wait to see your review brotha, i just hope there will be a 12.12 sale on these LOL


----------



## Happy Hacking

c4rb0n said:


> Cant wait to see your review brotha, i just hope there will be a 12.12 sale on these LOL



Actually NiceHCK extended the sale for the Svara Reds until..about yesterday or two days ago? Sadly it's now reverted back to the normal price. The thing was, the Svara Reds on NiceHCK's store could not be searched on Aliexpress using the search function.. You have to go to his profile store to search for it.


----------



## Happy Hacking

Matija Osrečki said:


> What are the best cable-down mmcx cables (for Svara Red)?
> 
> Cause most of the cables have that memory wire that goes around your ear...



Agree on the annoying fact that most cables have memory wire. I do not even like the memory wires on my cable-over ear IEMs...
You'll have to look really closely at pictures I guess. I think the white cable that come with the Svara Reds if you choose the selection on the purchase page should be good enough.
I personally bought the white cable, and a few others with memory wire and will be doing surgery on them once they arrive.


----------



## c4rb0n

Happy Hacking said:


> Actually NiceHCK extended the sale for the Svara Reds until..about yesterday or two days ago? Sadly it's now reverted back to the normal price. The thing was, the Svara Reds on NiceHCK's store could not be searched on Aliexpress using the search function.. You have to go to his profile store to search for it.


Crap i did not notice that, i just checked it now the only result showing on search was from ***ea*y LOL (you know that store) ahaha is almost 50 bucks right now already, sad haha


----------



## HungryPanda

The cable that came with my Svara Red is perfect, I do not wear it over ear


----------



## vladstef

I can't wait for Svara to release new stuff. So far they've been at the top of my list for earbud and iem in the budget-ish segment, however, I didn't get either one of them. They were very affordable on 11.11, Svara L was around 40 and Red was 25.
I have a good feeling about this company, unique designs with positive impressions all around. Hopefully they will keep this up.


----------



## Happy Hacking

vladstef said:


> I can't wait for Svara to release new stuff. So far they've been at the top of my list for earbud and iem in the budget-ish segment, however, I didn't get either one of them. They were very affordable on 11.11, Svara L was around 40 and Red was 25.
> I have a good feeling about this company, unique designs with positive impressions all around. Hopefully they will keep this up.



Man.. I have like 15+ items in total waiting to reach me (headphones, IEMs, ampdacs) and I am most excited for the Svara Reds.
They look really fantastic and well built, and I don't understand why they aren't getting much attention.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 20, 2017)

Guys, as i m fairly new on this chifi/ hifi  thread

i m just curious if anyone can suggest a chinese DAC/AMP for connecting to my laptop? I know about the fiio e10K, but i wonder if there is a similar usb dac for less money on the chinese market?
(i know it's not the perfect thread topic, but maybe a quick answer might solve my search...?)

budget should be under 80 USD or so
Greetings


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 20, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> Guys, as i m fairly new on this chifi/ hifi  thread
> 
> i m just curious if anyone can suggest a chinese DAC/AMP for connecting to my laptop? I know about the fiio e10K, but i wonder if there is a similar usb dac for less money on the chinese market?
> (i know it's not the perfect thread topic, but maybe a quick answer might solve my search...?)
> ...



For around that budget, check out the Sabaj DA1(Cheaper) or DA2 for ultra-portable solutions.
Feixiang X6 / SMSL M3 if you're not moving it around much.
Toppings and Breeze Audio has a few solid selections too.

My recommendations above are based on research alone, so I urge you to do your own readings about each of these before your purchase. I am just giving somewhere to start on. I do not own any of them yet, but the Feixiang X6 is on the way to me, which I ordered on 11.11.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> For around that budget, check out the Sabaj DA1(Cheaper) or DA2 for ultra-portable solutions.
> Feixiang X6 / SMSL M3 if you're not moving it around much.
> Toppings and Breeze Audio has a few solid selections too.
> 
> My recommendations above are based on research alone, so I urge you to do your own readings about each of these before your purchase. I am just giving somewhere to start on. I do not own any of them yet, but the Feixiang X6 is on the way to me, which I ordered on 11.11.


 Thanks for that quick response! I broaded my budget up to 80 USD by the way...
THe SMSL M3 was on my list, but seems to have some quality issues (many bad reviews on bad build quality on amazon?)

That Sabaj Da2 does it works connected to a usb port on my laptop ? or does it works only with micro usb?

PS: found out the Feixiang X7 is due to be relased! http://www.szfxaudio.com/view.php?ID=24


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 20, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> Thanks for that quick response! I broaded my budget up to 80 USD by the way...
> THe SMSL M3 was on my list, but seems to have some quality issues (many bad reviews on bad build quality on amazon?)
> PS: found out the Feixiang X7 is due to be relased! http://www.szfxaudio.com/view.php?ID=24



Wonder how long they'll take to roll out the X7 though. Looks like a hardware upgrade, but I dig the current controls better. Nice that they have a 3.5 out now too, so no need for a converter.
There are some information here on the smsl and x6: https://www.reddit.com/r/ZReviews/comments/6ck59x/fx_audio_dac_x6_or_smsl_m3/
Apparently there are QC issues with the smsl but they do have a better amp than the x6. I don't think you can go wrong with the x6, and it's hard to find something as good and comprehensive as the X6 for under $100.

Theres also the Topping NX4 but its over $100. Have not read much about it.


----------



## vector84 (Nov 20, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> i m just curious if anyone can suggest a chinese DAC/AMP for connecting to my laptop? I know about the fiio e10K, but i wonder if there is a similar usb dac for less money on the chinese market?


A few quick points of research for a starter DAC/AMP... consider what you want to drive with it: IEMs and low impedance cans tend to be concerned with noise floor and linearity (output impedance and subbass rolloff), while for high impedance cans or buds driving power is going to be a far more significant concern.  Also consider what other features you want, size/form factor, formats (DSD / bits/rate, etc), input/output options.
Ex: Sabaj Da2, high marks for low impedance stuff, lacks power; FX Audio X6, plenty of power, not so good marks for low impedance stuff.


----------



## BeerLover

ps:


vector84 said:


> A few quick points of research for a starter DAC/AMP... consider what you want to drive with it: IEMs and low impedance cans tend to be concerned with noise floor and linearity (output impedance and subbass rolloff), while for high impedance cans or buds driving power is going to be a far more significant concern.  Also consider what other features you want, size/form factor, formats (DSD / bits/rate, etc), input/output options.



basically it would be to drive my Beyerdynamics T51i, and the other earbuds of KZ and Einsear and alike... i found this one, any good? https://www.amazon.com/Sabaj-Headph...show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 20, 2017)

ok thanks Happy Hacking!


----------



## vector84

BeerLover said:


> basically it would be to drive my Beyerdynamics T51i, and the other earbuds of KZ and Einsear and alike... i found this one, any good? https://www.amazon.com/Sabaj-Headph...show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews


Output impedance: 10 ohms (may induce coloration depending on cans used)
There's a recent lengthy discussion on the subject of budget sources that do well with low impedance stuff (which manages to stay on topic as it relates to driving the ZS5v1's 4.8 ohm load).  Here's a search to get you started - the discussion kicks up around 3-4 pages back in this search: https://www.head-fi.org/search/3821576/?q=dac&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=698148


----------



## BeerLover

vector84 said:


> Output impedance: 10 ohms (may induce coloration depending on cans used)
> There's a recent lengthy discussion on the subject of budget sources that do well with low impedance stuff (which manages to stay on topic as it relates to driving the ZS5v1's 4.8 ohm load).  Here's a search to get you started - the discussion kicks up around 3-4 pages back in this search: https://www.head-fi.org/search/3821576/?q=dac&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=698148



ok thanks...
I think my Beyerdynamic T51i should be around 32 Ohms impedance
no idea how much the ZS3 and ZS5 earbuds or Einsear ohms impedances are....

what is a limit to say low impedance? Under 60 Ohms?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Matija Osrečki said:


> What are the best cable-down mmcx cables (for Svara Red)?
> 
> Cause most of the cables have that memory wire that goes around your ear...


Best I don't know, but this one is nice and can do both, be over ear as well that cable down, and it the better of both world cause even for over ear IEM I don't like pre fabricate curve that make strange wings above your ears....I pay 5.5$ in the time...but mmcx connection is hardcore, wich is a plus and a drawback, when you plug it it's hard to unplug it. Still, its silver plated, very light, and beautifull too. Perfect for warm IEM.
Take a look:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tin...-Line-Wire-HIFI-Headset-Line/32718958325.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tancg said:


> Im always a fan for QCY IEM earphones. However despite trying many other models from QCY, i still find QCY QY8 is the best as it produce nice clear vocals while good deep bass. Is it me or you think other QCY earphones could have matched up or even better than QY8?



Only QCY I try was pure crap.....nice look and kind of revolutionary design, but sound was tin, dry and near audible, wich is a big problem, and BT isn't serious stuffs.....sorry if I look harsh, but I'm very suspectful about Aliexpress positive comments on crappy QCY Q29.
Strangely, Amazon buyers have an opposite view and an average of 2.5stars out of 5. I suggest people to read this instead of perhaps false praising from Ali, wich isn't a new phenomenon.

https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-QCY-Bluetooth-Headphones-Smartphone/dp/B01MSMUSWE


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 20, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> Guys, as i m fairly new on this chifi/ hifi  thread
> 
> i m just curious if anyone can suggest a chinese DAC/AMP for connecting to my laptop? I know about the fiio e10K, but i wonder if there is a similar usb dac for less money on the chinese market?
> (i know it's not the perfect thread topic, but maybe a quick answer might solve my search...?)
> ...



With 80$, you can begin a game of different ''entry level'' chifi DAC-AMP.
Like with a Sabre ES9018 (detailed sound):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...id=1fb044ac-fcdf-47ad-977f-267983e5ccb7&tpp=1

Or withotu casing their plenty of choice....that offer out of this world sound value. My dear Doukaudio CM108 have the best vocal of all  DAP DAC I try....like for real, and a sweet warm analogish soundsignature, and volume controle. Plug and play, it drive well my 60ohm ISK HF2010 I have on head right now. Not super detailed sound tough, easy listening stuff. Really mid centered.
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/252298238894?ul_noapp=true

Will comment this one once I receive it too, inner part look darn serious so amping should be too:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...phone-Output-Support-for-PCM/32788755737.html

EDIT: I plug ultra sensitive and brightish PMV A01 MK2 on the 16$ Doukaudio CM108...and now these IEM have fowards vocals!! This little thing will never stop to surprise me! The PMV is a complete different IEM, warmish an detailed with sweet foward vocals.


----------



## Happy Hacking

Matija Osrečki said:


> What are the best cable-down mmcx cables (for Svara Red)?
> 
> Cause most of the cables have that memory wire that goes around your ear...



I bought these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32813302637.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.VV1Nfi

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aip...4.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.363.aMMiCh

The one in the first link I dont think has memory wire.
The one in the second link probably has memory wires, but I have a similar cable to these (2pin for KZ), and have successfully removed the memory wire with relative ease.
I really dig the look of these.


----------



## Smiped

Does anyone think that the new KZ ZS6 is durable enough and is a well established enough earbud in the Head-Fi community?


----------



## Happy Hacking

Smiped said:


> Does anyone think that the new KZ ZS6 is durable enough and is a well established enough earbud in the Head-Fi community?



They are In Ear Monitors(IEMs), not earbuds. 







The zs6 are very well reviewed, especially in the much bigger kz thread.  
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1687#post-13862512

If you are affected by the piercing treble(highs), you'll have to tame it through burn-in, foam tips, or modding. Else, they are an amazing pair of earphones for the money.

Not sure what you mean by 'durable enough', but an aluminum-shell and removable cable is as good as it can get.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 20, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> With 80$, you can begin a game of different ''entry level'' chifi DAC-AMP.
> Like with a Sabre ES9018 (detailed sound):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...id=1fb044ac-fcdf-47ad-977f-267983e5ccb7&tpp=1
> 
> ...



Thanks so much nymphonomaniac (needed to double check  that spelling  )
That Doukaudio CM108 sounds very economical. Just wondering, what do you use for cover of this  dac, it looks quite nude... match boxes?
Does it work out of the box or do i need to screw some things ?


----------



## Smiped (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> They are In Ear Monitors(IEMs), not earbuds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, haha sorry. Dumb me. Just goes to show how much of a casual I am.

Honestly I am not too nitpicky about sound; just make the IEM sound decent (doesn't have to be perfection) with sturdy construction and I'm good to go.

Thanks your input sounds reassuring. I might actually go with this IEM unless something negative interferes me with getting it.


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 20, 2017)

Smiped said:


> Do you generally trust review
> 
> 
> Yeah, haha sorry. Dumb me. Just goes to show how much of a casual I am.
> ...



Haha thats alright man, we all have to start from somewhere!

Maybe you could list your preference? Neutral or warm and bassy sound, etc. Removable cables? Cable-down type or cable-over ear? There are so many earphones to recommend but the zs6 is indeed a solid choice.

Do camp out the gearbest thread if you're looking for great deals on the zs6. They have went down to $19.90 a couple times the past week.

https://head-fi.org/threads/11-20th...al-xiaomi-mi-iv-9-99-meizu-ep51-22-99.832367/

Also, the stock cables are not fantastic. They are springy and hard to tame, and feels a little sticky. I recommend you grab a kz upgrade cable if you can. They are around $6~10.


----------



## Smiped (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> Haha thats alright man, we all have to start from somewhere!
> 
> Maybe you could list your preference? Neutral or warm and bassy sound, etc. Removable cables? Cable-down type or cable-over ear? There are so many earphones to recommend but the zs6 is indeed a solid choice.
> 
> ...



Awww, dammit lol. I was planning to get it immediately thinking that it was a good deal as is for $27. It is good, but I want cheaper lol. #poorpeopleproblems Guess I'll have to wait around for a better deal. How frequent does the deal plummet to $19?

My preference is just earbuds/iems that have a durable build (like nice feeling exterior made of metal, aluminium, ceramics, etc) but are also detachable through the cables cause so many times the cords are always flimsy and crap out. I have yet to have an earbud/IEM not crap out on me through the cord and I am not even rough with my things.

Thanks for the recommendation for the cables. I definitely want to buy a cable that is sturdy enough to withstand everyday usage because I'm all about maximizing the mileage of my products even if it includes something as replaceable as the cable. I don't want to keep on buying cables.


----------



## skajohyros (Nov 20, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> Thanks so much nymphonomaniac (needed to double check  that spelling  )
> That Doukaudio CM108 sounds very economical. Just wondering, what do you use for cover of this  dac, it looks quite nude... match boxes?
> Does it work out of the box or do i need to screw some things ?


You could try the nx3 for
47.99 $ with the code: TPNX3CP

My bad. It's only an amp.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BeerLover said:


> Thanks so much nymphonomaniac (needed to double check  that spelling  )
> That Doukaudio CM108 sounds very economical. Just wondering, what do you use for cover of this  dac, it looks quite nude... match boxes?
> Does it work out of the box or do i need to screw some things ?


Ahah, yeah....this pseudo name...kinda regret it sometime!

Hum, must admit have been a lazy dude about this and don't even care to cover it lol I try one time with a cigarette pack and it look nasty so, yeah, imagination can solve this problem easily, I wait for the right solid box to fall in my hand. 

Something VERY interesting too....is that it work for real with my samsung J3..like tadam! But, one day it do not work, I suspect something I do, like an update or a music program change. first was vlc I use, anyway, it never work again....in fact, any usb dac do not work against so I exchange my phone for a older one just to have usb dac...all work but not the CM108. It wasnt really convenient or transportable with long usb cable they give (yeah they give usb cable too of good quality but LONG!) but it sound so good once pluged on my sound system! With my HP laptop it always work flawlessly, no hiss, no clic, plug and play without driver. 

Other wise solution, but sometime risky, is to check ebay for used portable dac-amp auction, got my Ibasso BOA+ (cause I miss the WM8740 sound of my Fiio E7 and need a more powerfull amp than this one) for around 50$cad (35usd). 

Their DAP with DAC option too, or even both but i'm not sure, like Zishan and Walnut....some research to make there too.

But if you have more question as me PM or to the other member, so this thread will not became too confusing!!

Cheers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Smiped said:


> Does anyone think that the new KZ ZS6 is durable enough and is a well established enough earbud in the Head-Fi community?


Even ZS5 look quite sturdy in my hands IMO so I imagine a metal version of them is even more sturdy
KZ are among best value chifi manufacturer out there, for the moment its impossible to find other 4drivers IEM at less than more or less 60$ (BGVP DM5).
Gearbest have some very nice deal time to time, keep an eye open!


----------



## Capmad03

Smiped said:


> Does anyone think that the new KZ ZS6 is durable enough and is a well established enough earbud in the Head-Fi community?



I work in a machine shop and these are my daily drivers. Like others have said the aluminum shell and removable cable make these really durable. I've got the upgraded cable and foam tips on them and they're plenty for me sound wise.


----------



## BeerLover

Well i'll keep this thread focused on chinese earbuds and stuff... 

I am amazed by your melody of English Nymphonomaniac...where did you learn that poetry style of writing, seriously, it's quite beautifull!

thanks for the good advice all!


----------



## Tweeters

Nymphonomaniac said:


> With 80$, you can begin a game of different ''entry level'' chifi DAC-AMP.
> Like with a Sabre ES9018 (detailed sound):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...id=1fb044ac-fcdf-47ad-977f-267983e5ccb7&tpp=1
> 
> ...



Do you know the output impedance of the first one you linked, the Breeze Audio SE1? Looking to use it with ZS6 and low-impedance cans


----------



## Smiped

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Even ZS5 look quite sturdy in my hands IMO so I imagine a metal version of them is even more sturdy
> KZ are among best value chifi manufacturer out there, for the moment its impossible to find other 4drivers IEM at less than more or less 60$ (BGVP DM5).
> Gearbest have some very nice deal time to time, keep an eye open!



Right that is the thing... It throws me off. How can an IEM of this caliber be so cheap? The appearance screams premium, but the price, especially with the deals, suggests otherwise. I always think there is a catch lol. 



Capmad03 said:


> I work in a machine shop and these are my daily drivers. Like others have said the aluminum shell and removable cable make these really durable. I've got the upgraded cable and foam tips on them and they're plenty for me sound wise.



Great to hear you enjoy it! Do you have the red, green, or black ones? I am just curious lol because I am leaning towards the red ones.


----------



## vector84

@BeerLover, @Nymphonomaniac 
FWIW, I have one of those Douk Audio CM108 + dual TDA1305 too (though it needs some soldering work, one of the caps is blown, but it only effects one channel, so these measurements should still be decent?) - ~4.8 ohms output impedance @ 1kHz (unless I just totally failed to do it right).  You can get them in a metal enclosure on eBay too btw.  But the optical input on mine (cased version off eBay) doesn't work and the noise floor is a bit high for IEMs imo. 

If you want to dabble with budget amps + IEMs and not just get purely random results depending on what IEM used, consider another way to impedance match, like a voltage divider attenuator. (iFi makes nice ones, or make your own)


----------



## Slater

Smiped said:


> Great to hear you enjoy it! Do you have the red, green, or black ones? I am just curious lol because I am leaning towards the red ones.



I know it's personal preference, but FYI the green is discontinued, so if you have chance to pick up a pair of green ones you may want to do it just for the rarity of it! I have all 3 and the green is really sexy.

The photos don't really do it justice - the green color is much deeper and way looks better in person because anodized stuff is difficult to photograph accurately (an example is a lot of anodized red stuff looks PINK in photos).

Like I said though - get whatever makes you happy. Just giving you some food for thought


----------



## ivo001

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Ahah, yeah....this pseudo name...kinda regret it sometime!
> 
> Hum, must admit have been a lazy dude about this and don't even care to cover it lol I try one time with a cigarette pack and it look nasty so, yeah, imagination can solve this problem easily, I wait for the right solid box to fall in my hand.
> 
> ...



Could probably measure the outer dimensions and the locations and sizes of the holes for the plugs. Then make a nice case cad design and sent it to a 3d printer haha.


----------



## Smiped

Slater said:


> I know it's personal preference, but FYI the green is discontinued, so if you have chance to pick up a pair of green ones you may want to do it just for the rarity of it! I have all 3 and the green is really sexy.
> 
> The photos don't really do it justice - the green color is much deeper and way looks better in person because anodized stuff is difficult to photograph accurately (an example is a lot of anodized red stuff looks PINK in photos).
> 
> Like I said though - get whatever makes you happy. Just giving you some food for thought



True I might get it cause it is rare. That is only if it is on a deal cause I ain't paying full price for it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vector84 said:


> @BeerLover, @Nymphonomaniac
> FWIW, I have one of those Douk Audio CM108 + dual TDA1305 too (though it needs some soldering work, one of the caps is blown, but it only effects one channel, so these measurements should still be decent?) - ~4.8 ohms output impedance @ 1kHz (unless I just totally failed to do it right).  You can get them in a metal enclosure on eBay too btw.  But the optical input on mine (cased version off eBay) doesn't work and the noise floor is a bit high for IEMs imo.
> 
> If you want to dabble with budget amps + IEMs and not just get purely random results depending on what IEM used, consider another way to impedance match, like a voltage divider attenuator. (iFi makes nice ones, or make your own)



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It was about time to have second impression about these. Have you try it with a smartphone and OTG, if so, did it work?

How much time do you use it before a caps blow? Must admit i'm not really carefull with this little dac...throw it everywhere....but gently. I gently walk on it one time too.

About noise floor, this is what surprise me....none I can hear. Right now the ZS5 are pluged in....I have without case. Don't have bats ears but I consider it to have a black background, not Saber black. PMV are very sensitive....and about sound, how do you find it? Please share more impressions here were its more appropriate,

https://head-fi.org/threads/impress...ac-reference-list.853311/page-3#post-13850228

I will give some time to this thread once I receive the AK4490 DAC-AMP thing.


----------



## maxxevv (Nov 21, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> Well i'll keep this thread focused on chinese earbuds and stuff...



Its a topic quite close to heart as I have been searching for a similar thing for a while. Bought a Breeze Audio E19 DAC Amp during the 11.11 sale.  Its based on the latest ES9028Q2M  DAC chip and has changeable op-amp chips.
Its a pure digital DAC / Amp as in it doesn't support line-in. Only input via USB.

 It was like US$55/- excluding shipping, you see them now for like US$95~120/- .

The post tracking suggests that I might be receiving them within the next 24 hours. Shall update on my impressions when I get it.

As for choice of format, its really down to your perceived usage. Is it purely desk bound ? If so, there is a few ES9018K2M such as these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/new...-af24-4479-90de-62ba546b1dff&rmStoreLevelAB=0

Or if you want something even more budget friendly:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bre...-2c7d-4d12-b06d-c5dc9802015a&rmStoreLevelAB=0


or AK4490 based ones that are around the US$60/- mark. *( Edited : Link )*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bre...-01cc-4178-b261-ee9f2f5d9db7&rmStoreLevelAB=0


Caveat here is that I have not used any of them but if implemented right, these chips will sound plenty good and the prices seem to suggest very good value IMO.  Shall update on mine when it comes in over the next day or so.


----------



## tancg

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Only QCY I try was pure crap.....nice look and kind of revolutionary design, but sound was tin, dry and near audible, wich is a big problem, and BT isn't serious stuffs.....sorry if I look harsh, but I'm very suspectful about Aliexpress positive comments on crappy QCY Q29.
> Strangely, Amazon buyers have an opposite view and an average of 2.5stars out of 5. I suggest people to read this instead of perhaps false praising from Ali, wich isn't a new phenomenon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-QCY-Bluetooth-Headphones-Smartphone/dp/B01MSMUSWE



No worries, to be honest, which QCY did you had? I find QY8 was decent, but the rest of the newer models I bought had overwhelming bass that totally muffled vocals.. I was trying to get something better than QCY QY8, clear vocals with good decent bass.


----------



## tancg

Capmad03 said:


> I work in a machine shop and these are my daily drivers. Like others have said the aluminum shell and removable cable make these really durable. I've got the upgraded cable and foam tips on them and they're plenty for me sound wise.



How would you compared them to Klipsch r6? Im still enjoying my R6 at the moment but well, my hands are itchy..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tancg said:


> No worries, to be honest, which QCY did you had? I find QY8 was decent, but the rest of the newer models I bought had overwhelming bass that totally muffled vocals.. I was trying to get something better than QCY QY8, clear vocals with good decent bass.


DO you search BT iem only? Here, its about in ear IEM or best value sound....so....euh, I do not try lot of BT, as its not of any use for me, BT speaker yes, very practical cause so-so-sound isnt a big deal for portable speaker, but I try the Macaw T60 too, wich I find 10X better than QCY. In fact, QCY contact me for free reviews samples poops and I say no LOL


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

maxxevv said:


> Its a topic quite close to heart as I have been searching for a similar thing for a while. Bought a Breeze Audio E19 DAC Amp during the 11.11 sale.  Its based on the latest ES9028Q2M  DAC chip and has changeable op-amp chips.
> Its a pure digital DAC / Amp as in it doesn't support line-in. Only input via USB.
> 
> It was like US$55/- excluding shipping, you see them now for like US$95~120/- .
> ...



Man, please share this on the other thread I link.....it will be precious valuable info and perhpas give life to this utterly interesting quest! cause I really want to continue exchanging about this. Really! Breeze audio intrigue me so much! So, I copy paste this on the chifi amp-dac thread. I REALLY im curious about ES9028q2m sound....Ibasso DX200 got this dac....but it cost 900$ to hear it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your a  chifi warrior, we need more feedback about those!


----------



## tancg

Nymphonomaniac said:


> DO you search BT iem only? Here, its about in ear IEM or best value sound....so....euh, I do not try lot of BT, as its not of any use for me, BT speaker yes, very practical cause so-so-sound isnt a big deal for portable speaker, but I try the Macaw T60 too, wich I find 10X better than QCY. In fact, QCY contact me for free reviews samples ****s and I say no LOL



Opps, totally forgotten, I was looking and reading on OEM that I honestly forgot and post BT stuff here lol, my bad.. Wired rocks btw


----------



## BeerLover

maxxevv said:


> Its a topic quite close to heart as I have been searching for a similar thing for a while. Bought a Breeze Audio E19 DAC Amp during the 11.11 sale.  Its based on the latest ES9028Q2M  DAC chip and has changeable op-amp chips.
> Its a pure digital DAC / Amp as in it doesn't support line-in. Only input via USB.
> 
> It was like US$55/- excluding shipping, you see them now for like US$95~120/- .
> ...



That's quite a nice choice. Thank for pointing them out!.  Only that AK4490 link seems linking to the same product as the previous link.
Will think about them !


----------



## maxxevv

I've updated the link. Somehow I pasted the wrong link. The one which I wanted to link to:  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bre...-01cc-4178-b261-ee9f2f5d9db7&rmStoreLevelAB=0


The one which I bought is the same as the following: 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E19...-c4fe-4e77-88a6-6406bfdeb608&rmStoreLevelAB=0


*Very important note* when buying DAC amps, do check with the seller for the specific drivers. They are not that easy to find on your own.


----------



## BeerLover

maxxevv said:


> I've updated the link. Somehow I pasted the wrong link. The one which I wanted to link to:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bre...-01cc-4178-b261-ee9f2f5d9db7&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> ...



Ok, ah they seem like Fiio clones like E10k clones? 
Related to drivers, i use Ubuntu LInux. Does these things work under LInux?


----------



## Capmad03

Smiped said:


> Right that is the thing... It throws me off. How can an IEM of this caliber be so cheap? The appearance screams premium, but the price, especially with the deals, suggests otherwise. I always think there is a catch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you enjoy it! Do you have the red, green, or black ones? I am just curious lol because I am leaning towards the red ones.


I went with the black ones, but plan on ordering some green ones to mix and match the shells like I've seen done on here


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 21, 2017)

Einsear T2 arrived today in my mailbox

First impressions
Comparing the Beyerdynamic T51i (300USD on ear headphone) vs the Einsear T2 (8 USD earbud)
Well, the Einsear is reallly sooo much closer to the sound of the T51i then the KZ Zs3!!

A very good earbud!
They sound quite similar to the T51i!
GOod choice for 8 USD!!

Only shortcoming of the Einsear T2 is it bass/sub bass department...lately i m listening some progressive house music and here the Einsear T2 is perfect, except missing the final bass for a 10/10 score. I think the Einsear T2 should be used for more vocal and instrumental stuff...
The Beyerdyanmic delivers that extra bass while retaining the same or even higher mids and highs.
Plus the 'surround music soundstage is much more present in the T51i...'

Another week point i noticed is that the overal sound of the Einsear T2 seems bit underperforming concerning the  clarity compared to the T51i , but i think that is impossible to ignore as i am using super on ear Beyerdyanmics vs in ear buds...
Well, i guess we are reaching the limits of the 8 dollar earbud 

For conclusion: super nice earbuds, but they do miss a 'beat' or that 'extra juice beat' 

Still,  next week going to use them for my pop/singer songer writer music...and i guess they will be superb.
By the way, they are 10x more comfortable and lighter then the KZ Zs3
And i do consider them better then the KZ ZS3,as with the Einsear T2 i don't get a headache/earache when 'high/treble' sound is played...
Greetz


----------



## Zlivan

There's been some talk about EMI CI780, so I decided to get a pair. They are called Podoor J10 on Gearbest, but I believe it's the same thing, a DD + BA hybrid. Haven't heard the 880s, but from what I've read they should be quite similar.

Nicely balanced sound, with sufficient and not overemphasized bass, very good mids, detailed and slightly boosted highs that can get a little sibilant on certain tracks. Covering the tiny vents on the upper part of the earphones brings up the bass (sub-bass especially) noticeably, to the point of being just a bit too much for certaing genres. Soundstage is narrower than my daily driver, ZS5, but still quite good. They are very comfortable, very light and feel a bit flimsy, cable is quite microphonic and pretty thin. A three button remote is a nice plus.

All in all, I can say that the sound is very good, but the build quality is nothing to write home about.


----------



## mbwilson111

Zlivan said:


> There's been some talk about EMI CI780, so I decided to get a pair. They are called Podoor J10 on Gearbest, but I believe it's the same thing, a DD + BA hybrid. Haven't heard the 880s, but from what I've read they should be quite similar.
> 
> Nicely balanced sound, with sufficient and not overemphasized bass, very good mids, detailed and slightly boosted highs that can get a little sibilant on certain tracks. Covering the tiny vents on the upper part of the earphones brings up the bass (sub-bass especially) noticeably, to the point of being just a bit too much for certaing genres. Soundstage is narrower than my daily driver, ZS5, but still quite good. They are very comfortable, very light and feel a bit flimsy, cable is quite microphonic and pretty thin. A three button remote is a nice plus.
> 
> All in all, I can say that the sound is very good, but the build quality is nothing to write home about.



I have had these for almost 3 months now.  I also think they sound good and find them comfortable.  I got mine from Amazon UK:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y5KTY2S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Happy to hear that someone else appreciates them as well.  All the hype was about the 1880 but I liked this one better and gave the 1880 to my husband.  I think the black shell is ceramic?


----------



## snip3r77

Some deals here , not exactly chifi but from Singapore

https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale

The nebula is good. 

Excerpt: "The AAW Nebula Two has solid build quality, adequate accessories, and excellent sound quality for the price. I’ve never heard an IEM with a more natural, balanced sound before; add to that a 3D soundstage, phenomenal end-to-end frequency extension, and great instrument separation with fantastic detail retrieval, and you get an IEM that punches well above its asking price."



http://www.head-fi.org/products/aaw-nebula-two-hybrid-in-ear-monitor/reviews/16717


----------



## Zlivan

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had these for almost 3 months now.  I also think they sound good and find them comfortable.  I got mine from Amazon UK:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y5KTY2S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Happy to hear that someone else appreciates them as well.  All the hype was about the 1880 but I liked this one better and gave the 1880 to my husband.  I think the black shell is ceramic?


Yes, I remember you said they sounded similar and I kinda liked how these looked but I never expected them to be so comfortable. Little bumps on the sides help them to sit tight and I hardly feel them in my ears.

I'm unsure about build material. Tthey feel a bit plasticky and maybe too light to be ceramic, but I honestly can't tell.

These sound very, very good. I probably wouldn't have gotten them if you haven't posted about them back then. How do they compare to ZS6? Still having second thoughts and I know you have them also.


----------



## mbwilson111

Zlivan said:


> These sound very, very good. I probably wouldn't have gotten them if you haven't posted about them back then. How do they compare to ZS6? Still having second thoughts and I know you have them also.



I don't want to compare...room in my life for both


----------



## Zlivan

Spoken like a true head-fier


----------



## Niyologist

*Anyone reviewed the AUGLAMOUR RT-1?*


----------



## razorpakk

Are the Svara Red meant to be worn cable up?


----------



## vladstef

Niyologist said:


> *Anyone reviewed the AUGLAMOUR RT-1?*



Not yet, there are some impressions here and there and all of them have been very positive. They are still in shipping stage for most people, my pair is "Waiting for pick up" (ordered on 11.11 from NiceHCK). I guess there is shortage of supplies or something.
They sent one tracking number and a few days ago another one, probably to bypass the processing time limit.


----------



## HungryPanda

razorpakk said:


> Are the Svara Red meant to be worn cable up?


I wear them down


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> Some deals here , not exactly chifi but from Singapore
> 
> https://www.null-audio.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> ...



Asia-Fi is kind of okay

Look interesting for real!

Was sceptical about real price at first, so I read more and for about 35usd the Nebula look like to be a supreme bargain!!


----------



## c4rb0n

My TinAudio T2 Order just arrived here in our country LOL, it should be in the customs for 2 days at least and final delivery maybe anytime next week LOL, im excited


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> Yes, I remember you said they sounded similar and I kinda liked how these looked but I never expected them to be so comfortable. Little bumps on the sides help them to sit tight and I hardly feel them in my ears.
> 
> I'm unsure about build material. Tthey feel a bit plasticky and maybe too light to be ceramic, but I honestly can't tell.
> 
> These sound very, very good. I probably wouldn't have gotten them if you haven't posted about them back then. How do they compare to ZS6? Still having second thoughts and I know you have them also.



Tap them gently against your teeth. Ceramic feel just like your teeth, or like a ceramic/porcelain tea cup. Plastic feels like, well, plastic. Hard to explain - it will make sense when you do it.


----------



## Zlivan

Yeah, that's sort of how I concluded they're made of plastic. Not really using my teeth, but tapping them with my fingernail. I have a pair of broken Zircons (which are supposed to be ceramic, I guess) and it's not the same material.

Doesn't matter really, plastic parts look the least fragile to me.


----------



## Starway (Nov 23, 2017)

My order came in and Ive been on them (Well the T2) past couple days.
I was disappointed with the BLON/Bosshifi B3. The sound was congested and cheap.

The TIN Audio T2 on the other hand are amazing! Portrayed my reference Baroque tracks with finesse. Some will find them a tad too bright. Never is it harsh though, even when going tempo impetuoso on the harpsichord.


----------



## c4rb0n

Biachplz said:


> Hey man, did you purchase them from nicehck or ****?


Their prices are almost similar brother on both stores as of the moment (49 USD to 55 USD), i got mine for 33.75 USD Free SF last 11.11 sale


----------



## razorpakk

KZ ATE/ATR R&D:

- I think this will give everyone a sense of what earrings feel like.
- What? I thought we were going with a chin slider...
- Nah believe me, this is what consumers want.


----------



## B9Scrambler

razorpakk said:


> KZ ATE/ATR R&D:
> 
> - I think this will give everyone a sense of what earrings feel like.
> - What? I thought we were going with a chin slider...
> - Nah believe me, this is what consumers want.



I think it went more like this;

- What was popular with Audio Technica a couple years ago?
- The ATH im50
- Great, let's do that


----------



## normanl

Starway said:


> My order came in and Ive been on them (Well the T2) past couple days.
> I was disappointed with the BLON/Bosshifi B3. The sound was congested and cheap.
> 
> The TIN Audio T2 on the other hand are amazing! Portrayed my reference Baroque tracks with finesse. Some will find them a tad too bright. Never is it harsh though, even when going tempo impetuoso on the harpsichord.


Agree on the TIN Audio T2! It's amazing for classical music, very balanced, neutral, natural and becomes my daily used IEM.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 23, 2017)

*Any black friday or cyber monday deals on that TIN AUDIO T2 or on better earbuds?*

_What earbuds will surpass my BEyerdynamic T51i?_?? for less then 150 USD???

I heard good things about the VE Monk PLus blue edition... is this the one likely to surpass the Beyers? Need a portable alternative!

the  KZ ZS3 are going to the garbage can...(probably trying to sell them); the treble is awfull on them! (how on earth did people recommend these????)

the Einsear T2 are 2x better then the KZ ZS3 and a keeper, for 8 USD they are nice!

But i need a thing that can compete with the T51i under 100-150 USD


----------



## 401133 (Nov 23, 2017)

How is the TinAudio T2 compared to the Fiio Ex1?


----------



## paulindss

BeerLover said:


> *Any black friday or cyber monday deals on that TIN AUDIO T2 or on better earbuds?*
> 
> _What earbuds will surpass my BEyerdynamic T51i?_?? for less then 150 USD???
> 
> ...



Ve Monk is a excellent earbud for 5$, and that's It, don't expect them to beat your bayerdynamic, If you like earbuds they are Very good, but that"s It, and can't be actually compared to iem's, it's a diferentes story. I was taken by the hype once and was dissapointed about them, but then i realized the real approach of earbuds and i now enjoy them.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 23, 2017)

i have a feeling..this forum is all about hype....nothing compares to a decent T51i...
 right?

nothing chinese can keep up to decent German T51i...this forum is just a joke?


----------



## 401133 (Nov 23, 2017)

I want to hear this from someone who's actually used the Fiio Ex1. The Ex1s, even the second editions, go for $60, which is right around the price point of the  TIN Audio T2. The Ex1 is a already fantastic earphones, providing some of the best SQ I have heard, and the reviews on Head-Fi and elsewhere seem to agree with me about their price/performance value.

I'm currently looking for anything under $100 that can perform noticably better than the Ex1, or somewhat better for the same price. I doubt the TIN Audio T2 i is that...


----------



## BeerLover

generalako said:


> I want to hear this from someone who's actually used the Fiio Ex1. The Ex1s, even the second editions, go for $60, which is right around the price point of the  T51i. The Ex1 is a already fantastic earphones, providing some of the best SQ I have heard, and the reviews on Head-Fi and elsewhere seem to agree with me about their price/performance value.
> 
> I'm currently looking for anything under $100 that can perform noticably better than the Ex1, or somewhat better for the same price. I doubt the T51i is that...


my T51i were around 280 USD , a bit more then the 60 USD you mentioned. End of discussion?


----------



## 401133

My bad, I meant to say TIN Audio T2. Have corrected my post.


----------



## BeerLover

anyway a T51i remains more dangerous then a Tin Audiio T2


----------



## paulindss

BeerLover said:


> anyway a T51i remains more dangerous then a Tin Audiio T2




Jesus... You must love yours t51i. So much excitement. I'm not geting it


----------



## BeerLover

paulindss said:


> Jesus... You must love yours t51i. So much excitement. I'm not geting it



what has Jezus to do with it?
i like my T51i, as a benchmark and i m here to crush the chinese CHI FI if it's fake. You seem to have a problem with that?


----------



## 401133 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just searched up T51i. They are headphones. Why are you comparing earphones against headphones? That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## HungryPanda

Too much beer? in the wrong thread?


----------



## paulindss (Nov 23, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> what has Jezus to do with it?
> i like my T51i, as a benchmark and i m here to crush the chinese CHI FI if it's fake. You seem to have a problem with that?



Iem's are iem's, headphones are headphones, and earbuds are earbuds. I can't see How directly compare them. Maybe you should try a superlux to test against you bayers. And chi-fi it's not Just hype. Statements like "my 10 dollar kz Beats my 300$ bayerdynamic" that you are searching that misleads people. The goal of chi-fi is to offer a sound quality that years Ago Would cost +100$, at a fraction of the price, and that, chi-fi do very well. Even the 5$ earbuds monks, or the 20$ zs5, or a superlux 668b. If you want to enjoy chi-fi, just buy and listen to them, but not try to make statements like chi-fi is hype just because a 15$ iem doesn't beat a branded one of 300$. It was never meant to do that


----------



## BeerLover

paulindss said:


> Iem's are iem's, headphones are headphones, and earbuds are earbuds. I can't see How directly compare them. Maybe you should try a superlux to test against you bayers. And chi-fi it's not Just hype. Statements like "my 10 dollar" kz Beats my 300$  bayerdynamic that you are searching that misleads people. The goal of chi-fi is to offer a sound quality that years Ago Would cost +100$ at a fraction of the price, and that, chi-fi do very well. Event the 5$ earbuds monks, or the 20$ zs5, or a superlux 668b. If you want to enjoy chi-fi just buy and listen to them, but not try to make statements like chi-fi is hype just because a 15$ iem doesn't Beat one of 300$. It was never meant to do that


Hey Dude, i m not here to preach, neither are u , i suppose?
but i know what is quality, and i am utterly dissapointed that the kz Zs3 were once recommended, but they are a piece of crap sorry to say....i don't know who decides this is good or bad...but what is your guys reference????  i just wonder?


----------



## BeerLover

HungryPanda said:


> Too much beer? in the wrong thread?


smart escape route, blame it on the beer


----------



## Autostart

Happy Thanksgiving all.

I just came across this thread and boy and I impressed! With that being said please forgive me if this has been asked or repeated.

I am very interested in trying/buying/listening to the Sendiy M2's IEM's but I am having trouble finding them for the price listed in the thread of $29. Can someone share a link where I can find them? I found them for about $60 on Aliexpress, but if that's the real going price can someone recommend a set of killer IEM's that won't break the bank?

Thanks, guys...... and gal's!


----------



## maxxevv

Go get a sub $50/- headphone such as a ISK HP2011 or sub $100/- ones such as the Takstar Pro82 or Bosshifi B8 and compare with your T50i.  

And then see again if your T50i is worth the premium you paid.  That would be the more appropriate,  apples-to-apples comparison.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 23, 2017)

Forgive me for my angriness...it was probably not needed...

but i want quality ,not bull!

time for rest


----------



## chinmie

BeerLover said:


> Hey Dude, i m not here to preach, neither are u , i suppose?
> but i know what is quality, and i am utterly dissapointed that the kz Zs3 were once recommended, but they are a piece of **** sorry to say....i don't know who decides this is good or bad...but what is your guys reference????  i just wonder?



well, with all due respect,  going to sub 100 dollar earphones thread looking for something to slay your almost 300 dollars headphones seemed like a utopian dream, doesn't it?
if you don't mind me asking, what kind of qualities are you looking for? do you like bass or treble? what music or artists that you like? that might help for others to come up with suggestions (i haven't heard the T51i yet)

if you want earphones that can compete with headphones, i would suggest you buy TOTL earbuds that are above 150's dollars like the Shozy BK, K's 500, or the Moondrop Liebesleid.. but that would be an entire different thread than this one


----------



## BeerLover

chinmie said:


> well, with all due respect,  going to sub 100 dollar earphones thread looking for something to slay your almost 300 dollars headphones seemed like a utopian dream, doesn't it?
> if you don't mind me asking, what kind of qualities are you looking for? do you like bass or treble? what music or artists that you like? that might help for others to come up with suggestions (i haven't heard the T51i yet)
> 
> if you want earphones that can compete with headphones, i would suggest you buy TOTL earbuds that are above 150's dollars like the Shozy BK, K's 500, or the Moondrop Liebesleid.. but that would be an entire different thread than this one


 i guess you are right

i should escape this forum and not look for a t51i alternative


----------



## vector84 (Nov 23, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> Hey Dude, i m not here to preach, neither are u , i suppose?
> but i know what is quality, and i am utterly dissapointed that the kz Zs3 were once recommended, but they are a piece of **** sorry to say....i don't know who decides this is good or bad...but what is your guys reference????  i just wonder?





BeerLover said:


> i should escape this forum and not look for a t51i alternative


hard to compare on-ears with in-ears directly - so it's sort of hard to divine what signature you're looking for without some more info about ... why you don't like the ZS3 particularly?  Have you tried Slater modding it?  Stuff like that 

But I do think that expecting $4 IEMs to keep up with $300 over-ears might be asking a bit much of them. 



BeerLover said:


> the  KZ ZS3 are going to the garbage can...(probably trying to sell them); the treble is awfull on them! (how on earth did people recommend these????)


This is a great example of why it's so hard to compare on-ears and in-ears... if you look at measurements, the ZS3 and the T51i have very similar treble profiles... but obviously your ears are not IEC couplers 

Now you know what a Beyer peak sounds like to other people that hear it


----------



## Starway

Biachplz said:


> Hey man, did you purchase them from nicehck or ****?



I went with AK Audio. They turned out the cheapest on the day. Since there was a sale, they took a while to process the order, but they were honest, informative and friendly about it. I used the savings on premium shipping, thats why it arrived fast.


----------



## chi-fi mel

vector84 said:


> hard to compare on-ears with in-ears directly - so it's sort of hard to divine what signature you're looking for without some more info about ... why you don't like the ZS3 particularly?  Have you tried Slater modding it?  Stuff like that
> 
> But I do think that expecting $4 IEMs to keep up with $300 over-ears might be asking a bit much of them.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that over ears are inherently better than in ears. Is there a $1,000 pair of over ears that are superior to the LZ Big Dipper? I've seen the KZ ZS6 for $20. If you spend 5 times as much is it likely you'll find over ears that are clearly better? My over ear Superlux 681's aren't significantly better sounding than a number of cheaper IEM's I own. The technology on over ears is pretty much what it was 10 years ago, while IEM's have a host of sonic innovations including multiple drivers and hybrids. Over ears are an audio dinosaur. Even if the SQ is equal IEM's are the easy winner in durability, portability, convenience and comfort.


----------



## paulindss (Nov 23, 2017)

chi-fi mel said:


> I'm not sure that over ears are inherently better than in ears. Is there a $1,000 pair of over ears that are superior to the LZ Big Dipper? I've seen the KZ ZS6 for $20. If you spend 5 times as much is it likely you'll find over ears that are clearly better? My over ear Superlux 681's aren't significantly better sounding than a number of cheaper IEM's I own. The technology on over ears is pretty much what it was 10 years ago, while IEM's have a host of sonic innovations including multiple drivers and hybrids. Over ears are an audio dinosaur. Even if the SQ is equal IEM's are the easy winner in durability, portability, convenience and comfort.



What i like most in hearing in my superlux is what only a open back headphone can give. While we can Cross paralels on ""quality"" between in ears and headphones, they Will never sound the same, especially If we are talking about full size open back. The details i hear on the superlux i can hear in any detailed iem, but the imaging, the soundstage, the depth, just aren't the same. But in the same way, Bass feel way more present, and narrower elements can work better for músic, in a iem. These are my impressions. A iem can reach airyness, but the soundstage of a open back ? I'm waiting to see someone states that.

Edit - Also, There are people that thinks that hear music in speakers are infinite better than in a headphone, in the same way there are people that prefer to hear the sound over the ear, instead of something stuck in the ear canal. I totally understand both positions. More Air, Room, confort, and Other's things that i Just don't know. This requires a price, and Space


----------



## vector84

chi-fi mel said:


> I'm not sure that over ears are inherently better than in ears. Is there a $1,000 pair of over ears that are superior to the LZ Big Dipper? I've seen the KZ ZS6 for $20. If you spend 5 times as much is it likely you'll find over ears that are clearly better? My over ear Superlux 681's aren't significantly better sounding than a number of cheaper IEM's I own.


I specifically avoided terms like "better" there intentionally.  It won't take you long on the internet to find that the conventional wisdom is obviously that over-ears are better, but I merely said *different*.  For me there is no comparison, I very much enjoyed over-ears in my youth, but anything clamping on my skull gives me migraines these days, so there's no comparison, IEMs are clearly so much better for me now that I can't even attempt to compare them.  
But really I meant more differences in anatomy make them difficult to compare directly.


> The technology on over ears is pretty much what it was 10 years ago, while IEM's have a host of sonic innovations including multiple drivers and hybrids. Over ears are an audio dinosaur.


I'm confused - balanced armature over-ears date back to the 1920s, and planars over-ears date back to like the 1970s...  and don't multi-driver over-ears also date back to like the 70s?


----------



## Ynot1

Not to butt in or anything, bigger drivers also sound bigger; and yes a floor access at a concert where big 12" to 15" drivers blasts away, the sound is awesomely big. I don't quite get that with iems.


----------



## thejoker13

BeerLover said:


> *Any black friday or cyber monday deals on that TIN AUDIO T2 or on better earbuds?*
> 
> _What earbuds will surpass my BEyerdynamic T51i?_?? for less then 150 USD???
> 
> ...


I have read good things about the Brainwavz B400, so I ended up ordering them for around 140.00 shipped. Pm me for details, lol. I'm hoping they live up to the reviews, and if so, I'll be unloading my 1more quads for around the same price.


----------



## Niyologist

Does anyone know the pin connector size for the RT-1? 0.75 or 0.78?


----------



## CoiL

BeerLover said:


> the  KZ ZS3 are going to the garbage can...(probably trying to sell them); the treble is awfull on them! (how on earth did people recommend these????)


Don`t throw them away! You can send them to me in EU and I pay the small-packet-letter fee (as long it is under 5$ because they cost ~6$ in AE)  Will use the shells for modded IEMs.


----------



## chi-fi mel

CoiL said:


> Don`t throw them away! You can send them to me in EU and I pay the small-packet-letter fee (as long it is under 5$ because they cost ~6$ in AE)  Will use the shells for modded IEMs.


The KZ ZS3 is the most frustrating earphone ever. The Slater mod was a big improvement, but they still didn't sound good enough for me to ever use. The only KZ product to let me down other than their crappy Starline tips and even worse foam tips.


----------



## BeerLover

thejoker13 said:


> I have read good things about the Brainwavz B400, so I ended up ordering them for around 140.00 shipped. Pm me for details, lol. I'm hoping they live up to the reviews, and if so, I'll be unloading my 1more quads for around the same price.



Where did you order them?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/brainwavz-b400-quad-balanced-armature-earphones.22688/reviews


----------



## BeerLover

a 


chi-fi mel said:


> The KZ ZS3 is the most frustrating earphone ever. The Slater mod was a big improvement, but they still didn't sound good enough for me to ever use. The only KZ product to let me down other than their crappy Starline tips and even worse foam tips.


well the first days i was amazed by their low bass, so present
but some days later, i realised that's all they do, play bass  Nothing else


----------



## chinmie (Nov 24, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> a
> 
> well the first days i was amazed by their low bass, so present
> but some days later, i realised that's all they do, play bass  Nothing else



try the TFZ King, but that one's pushing the 100 dollars boundary a little bit 

sub 100 that i like are the Einsear T2 and the Urbanfun Hybrid. they have great bass, but also resolving on the treble. the KZ ZS5 is also great, I've tried them not so long ago

also try these earbuds: Vido, EMX500, and MX760 graphene.


----------



## CoiL

chi-fi mel said:


> The KZ ZS3 is the most frustrating earphone ever. The Slater mod was a big improvement, but they still didn't sound good enough for me to ever use. The only KZ product to let me down other than their crappy Starline tips and even worse foam tips.


Wow, really hate towards KZ. I in contrast really like starline tips. Don`t care about ZS3 sound, will only use shells anyway


----------



## ivo001

I've found a list on reddit that tries to keep up with nice Audio deals during this Black Friday.
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...d_prime_week_and_black_friday_deals/?sort=new

Anything worth picking up?


----------



## groucho69

paulindss said:


> What i like most in hearing in my superlux is what only a open back headphone can give. While we can Cross paralels on ""quality"" between in ears and headphones, they Will never sound the same, especially If we are talking about full size open back. The details i hear on the superlux i can hear in any detailed iem, but the imaging, the soundstage, the depth, just aren't the same. But in the same way, Bass feel way more present, and narrower elements can work better for músic, in a iem. These are my impressions. A iem can reach airyness, but the soundstage of a open back ? I'm waiting to see someone states that.
> 
> Edit - Also, There are people that thinks that hear music in speakers are infinite better than in a headphone, in the same way there are people that prefer to hear the sound over the ear, instead of something stuck in the ear canal. I totally understand both positions. More Air, Room, confort, and Other's things that i Just don't know. This requires a price, and Space



I am not a fan of on ear. Can't tell you the last time that I used any of mine. I'm going to give them away.


----------



## loomisjohnson

BeerLover said:


> what has Jezus to do with it?
> i like my T51i, as a benchmark and i m here to crush the chinese CHI FI if it's fake. You seem to have a problem with that?


i i would also opine that it's somewhat incongrous to compare a budget iem with a $300 on-ear, though you're of course free to do so. fwiw, i sold my t51i recently--it imaged well but i found the bass boomy and had some problems with comfort. i like my momentum on-ear and philips l1 better, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Slater (Nov 24, 2017)

CoiL said:


> Don`t throw them away! You can send them to me in EU and I pay the small-packet-letter fee (as long it is under 5$ because they cost ~6$ in AE)  Will use the shells for modded IEMs.



Coil, keep an eye on the Gearbest thread. I ordered a pair last week or so for $2.99 shipped using a coupon code posted by George in the thread! The shipping from China to the US is probably $2 of that $2.99 cost!

Who knows how they do it. Magic Chinese pixie dust?


----------



## c4rb0n

Im curious about the TONEKING Nine Tails, might be my next target, compared to the ZS6 which is almost 1/3 the price of the Ninetails, what can i expect from it brothers?


----------



## NeonHD

So today I "accidentally" clicked on BUY IT NOW and then ending up  "accidentally" buying the Boarseman KR25D, oh well I'm sure my impulse purchase will be justified when the item comes, can't wait


----------



## skajohyros

NeonHD said:


> So today I "accidentally" clicked on BUY IT NOW and then ending up  "accidentally" buying the Boarseman KR25D, oh well I'm sure my impulse purchase will be justified when the item comes, can't wait



They are good but I still prefer the wider soundstage of the zs5 v1.


----------



## BeerLover

chinmie said:


> try the TFZ King, but that one's pushing the 100 dollars boundary a little bit
> 
> sub 100 that i like are the Einsear T2 and the Urbanfun Hybrid. they have great bass, but also resolving on the treble. the KZ ZS5 is also great, I've tried them not so long ago
> 
> also try these earbuds: Vido, EMX500, and MX760 graphene.



Thanks!
The Einsear T2 are really nice (although i m bit worried with the build quality, they seem so light , worried to break them when i m travelling...)
My KZ ZS5 from alibaba has arrived yesterday, paid 13 euro  . Will let you know later how they are. (I give my ears one day rest day, as always headphones on isn't a good idea for the ear muscles )
The rest of your advices will remembered. Thanks.


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 25, 2017)

loomisjohnson said:


> i i would also opine that it's somewhat incongrous to compare a budget iem with a $300 on-ear, though you're of course free to do so. fwiw, i sold my t51i recently--it imaged well but i found the bass boomy and had some problems with comfort. i like my momentum on-ear and philips l1 better, but that's just my opinion.



I have to agree with you on the T51i comfort, they aren't the most comfortable earphone but only after let's say 1 or 2 hours.
Plus, okay, my comparision is comparing  apples with oranges...
Momentum on Ears is that version 1 or 2?
(For me , no more philips, their build quality is really mediocre, at least that was my experience with some pair of Fideloo s)
Greetings


----------



## BeerLover

NeonHD said:


> So today I "accidentally" clicked on BUY IT NOW and then ending up  "accidentally" buying the Boarseman KR25D, oh well I'm sure my impulse purchase will be justified when the item comes, can't wait


Have seen the KR25D on some websites reviewed very positively.
For less then 10 USD, i m curious how they are


----------



## BeerLover

Slater said:


> Coil, keep an eye on the Gearbest thread. I ordered a pair last week or so for $2.99 shipped using a coupon code posted by George in the thread! The shipping from China to the US is probably $2 of that $2.99 cost!
> 
> Who knows how they do it. Magic Chinese pixie dust?



To Coil : Indeed, it will be same price for you to buy from gearbest then to pay my package to Estonia. Greetz


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 25, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> I've found a list on reddit that tries to keep up with nice Audio deals during this Black Friday.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...d_prime_week_and_black_friday_deals/?sort=new
> 
> Anything worth picking up?


all nice things on that list, but it's up to you to buy...i don't know how much you want to spend. For me this month i spend only max 50 USD for three pair of earbuds plus a cable.

I don't know how much you want to spend and what you are looking for. IN EAR/OVER EAR/ ON EAR?


----------



## paulindss (Nov 25, 2017)

NeonHD said:


> So today I "accidentally" clicked on BUY IT NOW and then ending up  "accidentally" buying the Boarseman KR25D, oh well I'm sure my impulse purchase will be justified when the item comes, can't wait





BeerLover said:


> Have seen the KR25D on some websites reviewed very positively.
> For less then 10 USD, i m curious how they are




I like Very much the sound of Kr25d. They have a Full bodied bass, a Tad more natural mids, and less sibilance compared to usual V-shaped sound like Rock zircon, or uissi hm7, or swing ie800, to my ears. A good imagind also. They are indeed V-shaped, but more relaxing than the ones i mentioned.

But construction wise, is Just bad, really bad. I Will replace them for einsear T2 because they seem a little more studier and have a mic. Hope they can sound as relaxing as Kr25d.


----------



## Slater

BeerLover said:


> For me , no more philips, their build quality is really mediocre, at least that was my experience with some pair of Fideloo s



Try the A5 Pro. They are the toughest headphones I've ever seen. You could run then over with a car and they'd be fine. They sound great as well.


----------



## Pete7874

Does anyone sell balanced cables for Tin Audio T2?


----------



## Niyologist

Pete7874 said:


> Does anyone sell balanced cables for Tin Audio T2?



Penon Audio. 

https://penonaudio.com/Silver-Plated-Replacement-Cable


----------



## BeerLover (Nov 25, 2017)

First impression of the KZ ZS5 : looks very promising!
Seems quite close to the T51i. Defenitly  a step up if you compare to the very good Einsear T2

Need more time of course. So far very very nice!! 
Will up date my impressions in some days


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Hopefully I can get a job this summer so I can get all sorts of IEMs, I hate spending my parents money.


----------



## Ahmad313

MoshiMoshi said:


> Hopefully I can get a job this summer so I can get all sorts of IEMs, I hate spending my parents money.


great thoughts ,,


----------



## HUGO SILVA

personal, someone knows the in ear LKER i8? Is it a good product? Worth it?


----------



## razorpakk

Niyologist said:


> Penon Audio.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/Silver-Plated-Replacement-Cable


Wait, aren't the T2 simply MMCX?


----------



## Niyologist

razorpakk said:


> Wait, aren't the T2 simply MMCX?



There are two options on that page. Either 0.78 mm 2 pin or MMCX.


----------



## razorpakk (Nov 27, 2017)

Niyologist said:


> There are two options on that page. Either 0.78 mm 2 pin or MMCX.


Didn't realise that 

Is this cheap cable any good? Need one without mic for the **** UEs

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...e-MMCX-Cable-for-Shure-SE535/32821324930.html


----------



## CoiL

BeerLover said:


> First impression of the KZ ZS5 : looks very promising!
> Seems quite close to the T51i. Defenitly  a step up if you compare to the very good Einsear T2
> 
> Need more time of course. So far very very nice!!
> Will up date my impressions in some days



Did You get v1 or v2 version of ZS5? What is Your source chain?


----------



## dorino

69 dollar TFZ King arrived today. Pretty pleased. The connector prongs could be a little shorter (they stick out a little bit) but it doesn't affect function and they're a little more comfy than I expected (I didn't expect much, as far as comfort). They sound great, and are driven beyond adequately by my phone, which was what I was after. For under 70 dollars (thanks, Black Friday) I think it would be hard to complain too much.


----------



## groucho69

dorino said:


> 69 dollar TFZ King arrived today. Pretty pleased. The connector prongs could be a little shorter (they stick out a little bit) but it doesn't affect function and they're a little more comfy than I expected (I didn't expect much, as far as comfort). They sound great, and are driven beyond adequately by my phone, which was what I was after. For under 70 dollars (thanks, Black Friday) I think it would be hard to complain too much.



Neither of my TFZ has connector sticking out. You sure that they are in all the way?


----------



## dorino

Yes, positive. I think it's a quirk of the cable, with the prongs being slightly too long. I have the silver one, which comes with a braided black cable. It's not an issue, and the cable will probably be replaced eventually anyway. No problem with function.


----------



## Niyologist

razorpakk said:


> Didn't realise that
> 
> Is this cheap cable any good? Need one without mic for the **** UEs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...e-MMCX-Cable-for-Shure-SE535/32821324930.html



Looks fine to me.


----------



## thejoker13

razorpakk said:


> Didn't realise that
> 
> Is this cheap cable any good? Need one without mic for the **** UEs
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...e-MMCX-Cable-for-Shure-SE535/32821324930.html


That's the exact same cable I use with my UEs. It's a perfect pairing.


----------



## ZeVioleLesLits

Ok so, I was listening to music when suddenly the left side of the einsear t2 went super quiet. Audio still went through, but it was like 1/10th of the right side's volume.
Since I've had similar issue in the past with xiaomi piston 2 and xiaomi hybrid, I removed the tip and removed the grid with a needle. Now it works perfectly fine. However, I found that the left side was now more clear and a bit louder, so I did the same to the right side and I can definitely notice an improvement in loudness and clarity.

Anyone tried removing the grid of their earbuds in the past? If so, did you notice any change? I'm curious.


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2017)

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Ok so, I was listening to music when suddenly the left side of the einsear t2 went super quiet. Audio still went through, but it was like 1/10th of the right side's volume.
> Since I've had similar issue in the past with xiaomi piston 2 and xiaomi hybrid, I removed the tip and removed the grid with a needle. Now it works perfectly fine. However, I found that the left side was now more clear and a bit louder, so I did the same to the right side and I can definitely notice an improvement in loudness and clarity.
> 
> Anyone tried removing the grid of their earbuds in the past? If so, did you notice any change? I'm curious.



I remove mine all of the time.

It almost always results in a clarity improvement at a minimum.

Sometimes it adds some brightness. Often it reduces veiled sound. And sometimes, depending on the material of the mesh (nylon/stainless sandwich, nylon, etc), it changes the sound in other ways. 

For example, when there is a nylon screen involved, the bass is usually boosted to one degree or another. So usually, removing the nylon and running with no screen (or removing nylon and replacing it with plain stainless mesh) will reduce the sub-bass and/or reduce bass bloat, or some combination of the 2. Likewise, adding a nylon mesh in place of plain stainless mesh can boost sub-bass.

Obviously, it varies from IEM to IEM, so the above is just general observations. The point is that manipulation of the mesh screens can be used as an effective tuning tool (both by the factory and by the end user).


----------



## vector84

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Ok so, I was listening to music when suddenly the left side of the einsear t2 went super quiet. Audio still went through, but it was like 1/10th of the right side's volume.
> Since I've had similar issue in the past with xiaomi piston 2 and xiaomi hybrid, I removed the tip and removed the grid with a needle. Now it works perfectly fine. However, I found that the left side was now more clear and a bit louder, so I did the same to the right side and I can definitely notice an improvement in loudness and clarity.
> 
> Anyone tried removing the grid of their earbuds in the past? If so, did you notice any change? I'm curious.


In addition to what @Slater shared about materials, I'd just toss this out there: ear wax... can make just cleaning or replacing used screens a huge difference


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 28, 2017)

Just received my SVARA Reds.
They seem REALLY well built and are extremely comfortable and easy to fit.
Right out the box, the silicone tips were amazing and provided really good seal. Better seal than the SpinFit Tips that I tried on them, in fact. But I'm leaving the SpinFit's on for a few days to decide if i'm going back to stock.

Initial impressions 5 min ear-time: Sexy bass. Warm. Very fun to listen to. I'm liking them more than the ZS6 immediately. But that may change, who knows? Time will tell.

Some pictures for you guys:


----------



## c4rb0n

Sir @Happy Hacking  how's the treble on the Reds compared to the ZS6? Im planning on buying the Reds, my TinAudio T2 just cleared our customs so it might come in anytime this week LOL


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 28, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> Just received my SVARA Reds.
> They seem REALLY well built and are extremely comfortable and easy to fit.
> Right out the box, the silicone tips were amazing and provided really good seal. Better seal than the SpinFit Tips that I tried on them, in fact. But I'm leaving the SpinFit's on for a few days to decide if i'm going back to stock.
> 
> ...



@c4rb0n It is V-Sounding to me - The treble Sounds great (sweet and pleasant), definitely no sibilance. I wouldn't say it is bright, but it is definitely more toned down compared to the ZS6. Male vocals especially sound really good to me with these. Sorry, my untrained ears may need more time with them to give you a better opinion. I really love the sound of these though, much more than my Pistons, ZS6 or Shozy Zero (my unfortunately small collection).


----------



## c4rb0n

Happy Hacking said:


> I wouldn't say it is bright, but it is definitely more toned down compared to the ZS6.


Thanks bro, does the bass overpower the highs? Or the highs smooth and sparkly still?


----------



## Happy Hacking

c4rb0n said:


> Thanks bro, does the bass overpower the highs? Or the highs smooth and sparkly still?



The highs are pleasant sounding, but will not be sparkly like the ZS6. No noticable bass bleed into mids. However, soundstage is not fantastic (maybe expected from a single driver iem?).


----------



## c4rb0n

Happy Hacking said:


> The highs are pleasant sounding, but will not be sparkly like the ZS6. No noticable bass bleed into mids. However, soundstage is not fantastic (maybe expected from a single driver iem?).


Thanks again brother LOL, i just hope that the T2's stage wouldn't be its con, sir Panda said these two are almost similar, ill post my impressions on the T2 also once i recieve them


----------



## razorpakk

Happy Hacking said:


> The highs are pleasant sounding, but will not be sparkly like the ZS6. No noticable bass bleed into mids. However, soundstage is not fantastic (maybe expected from a single driver iem?).


As far as I know the number of drivers has no correlation to the sound-stage.


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 28, 2017)

razorpakk said:


> As far as I know the number of drivers has no correlation to the sound-stage.



Nice to know. Not sure where I've read somewhere on head-fi but there were posts criticizing a multi-driver IEM for having bad soundstage, stating that it was 'not impressive' for a multi drive.
We learn new (different) things everyday.


----------



## ivo001

Happy Hacking said:


> Just received my SVARA Reds.
> They seem REALLY well built and are extremely comfortable and easy to fit.
> Right out the box, the silicone tips were amazing and provided really good seal. Better seal than the SpinFit Tips that I tried on them, in fact. But I'm leaving the SpinFit's on for a few days to decide if i'm going back to stock.
> 
> ...



Good to read some impressions on these. Really considered buying them during 11.11 sales on AE, or buy a Tinaudio T2. Ended up buying nothing as I already had a KZ ZS5 on order, and not sure if these would make much difference to me.
And i'm still waiting to buy the VE Monk BIggies and Smalls.


----------



## vector84

razorpakk said:


> As far as I know the number of drivers has no correlation to the sound-stage.


Sort of true... but as with most things there's a kernel of truth to the myth - phase coherence is a particular challenge in multi-driver systems in general, and recent research seems to suggest that phase may have a relationship with the perception of sound stage, but as far as I know, perceptions of phase shifting are not well classified beyond their effects on frequency response (where some better understood physics and/or some basic critical listening can predict/detect what kind of cancellations and anomalies will pop up) - and older research on the topic tended to suggest that within reason most people's hearing isn't particularly sensitive to the issue if it doesn't meddle with FR.


----------



## Viber

Forgot to tell you guys, but last Thursday i uploaded my reviews for 2 different products: 

Here are the links for the reviews:

*Meizu EP-52 sports Bluetooth earphones*: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19486
*GGMM A1 portable DAC\Amp*: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19487

Hope these will help someone.  I'm trying to get special discount codes from GB, will update the reviews accordingly


----------



## vladstef (Nov 28, 2017)

vector84 said:


> Sort of true... but as with most things there's a kernel of truth to the myth - phase coherence is a particular challenge in multi-driver systems in general, and recent research seems to suggest that phase may have a relationship with the perception of sound stage, but as far as I know, perceptions of phase shifting are not well classified beyond their effects on frequency response (where some better understood physics and/or some basic critical listening can predict/detect what kind of cancellations and anomalies will pop up) - and older research on the topic tended to suggest that within reason most people's hearing isn't particularly sensitive to the issue if it doesn't meddle with FR.



But is there a realistic change of sound besides FR when ti comes to phasing issues? Maybe if it's severe enough, but then the whole sound would collapse.

For me the last major encounter with phasing was with KZ ZS5v1. Even before people figured out that it doesn't have a crossover and that essentially all 4 drivers are reproducing full range sound, I noticed a very unnatural treble, it sounded like there was an active noise canceling component blocking a chunk of frequencies, yet everything was still clear. It shows like a huge dip between two peaks on the graph, nothing way too severe, but for me it was extremely audible and not good. I legit thought that my unit was defective and gave it to some of my audiophile friends without telling them what to focus on and nobody complained about this, so my unit was working properly.
I guess not everyone is as sensitive to these kind of frequency abnormalities, but how this thing passed by so many veteran reviewers is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't want to invest too much time and waste words given that it's a budget model.


----------



## Slater

Viber said:


> Forgot to tell you guys, but last Thursday i uploaded my reviews for 2 different products:
> 
> Here are the links for the reviews:
> 
> ...



+1 on the Meizu.

If you're in the market for a bluetooth IEM with good sound (with a simple mod), comfort, great battery life, zero audio lag, aptX compatible, and excellent build quality, the EP52 should be near or at the top of your list.


----------



## ivo001

Slater said:


> +1 on the Meizu.
> 
> If you're in the market for a bluetooth IEM with good sound (with a simple mod), comfort, great battery life, zero audio lag, aptX compatible, and excellent build quality, the EP52 should be near or at the top of your list.



I have the EP51, is there much difference in sound? Or is the only difference the neckband? I always found that the EP51 had some very unusual eartips, wonder if I can change them for something that fits a bit more deeply?


----------



## Viber

Slater said:


> +1 on the Meizu.
> 
> If you're in the market for a bluetooth IEM with good sound (with a simple mod), comfort, great battery life, zero audio lag, aptX compatible, and excellent build quality, the EP52 should be near or at the top of your list.



I was impressed with the design more than anything.  It's the kind of product you pick up and say "of course, why don't all the companies design their earphones like that? everything just makes sense".


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> I have the EP51, is there much difference in sound? Or is the only difference the neckband? I always found that the EP51 had some very unusual eartips, wonder if I can change them for something that fits a bit more deeply?



Don't have the EP51 so unfortunately I can't compare the sound between the 2.

Sound is typical v-shape with boosted sub-bass (basshead level). There's a bit of bloat and veiled sound.

However, simply replacing the stock nozzle screens with "regular" $0.10 stainless nozzle screens lowers the boosted bass, gets rid of the bass bloat, clears up the veiled sound, and adds clarity. I talk about it in more detail in the comments of the EP52 review.

As far as the eartips, they're your standard generic silicone tips. It's a 2-piece setup - the shell has 3 different silicone 'covers' that incorporate an ear stabilizer wing. Then on the nozzle you insert totally standard silicone eartips. You could tip roll the ear tips with anything you want (that fits obviously) - KZ Starlines, Comply foams, double flange, xmas trees, Symbios, SpinFits, Spiral Dots, etc. I haven't measured the nozzle, but it looks to be your common 3mm-ish nozzle size.


----------



## ivo001 (Nov 28, 2017)

Slater said:


> Don't have the EP51 so unfortunately I can't compare the sound between the 2.
> 
> Sound is typical v-shape with boosted sub-bass (basshead level). There's a bit of bloat and veiled sound.
> 
> ...



I have used my EP51 in the gym twice so far, but don't really feel like the wings do much. Also, the eartips and wings are just 1 part, as seen in the picture below. Can't find the size of the nozzle, only that the speaker size is 8.6mm. I could maybe measure it when I get home. I wonder if there even are regular tips with a bore that wide, and if it would be possible to get a comfortable fit because the Meizu supplied tips are angled instead of straight


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> I have used my EP51 in the gym twice so far, but don't really feel like the wings do much. Also, the eartips and wings are just 1 part, as seen in the picture below. Can't find the size of the nozzle, only that the speaker size is 8.6mm. I could maybe measure it when I get home. I wonder if there even are regular tips with a bore that wide, and if it would be possible to get a comfortable fit because the Meizu supplied tips are angled instead of straight



Wow, that's totally different than the EP52. That EP51 is more like an earbud.

The wings work great on the EP52. And the EP52 eartips are 100% standard. Lemme know if you want me to snap a few pics so you can see the setup.

So after seeing your pic, I'm sooo glad I skipped the EP51 when it 1st came out.


----------



## scottanz

ZeVioleLesLits said:


> Ok so, I was listening to music when suddenly the left side of the einsear t2 went super quiet. Audio still went through, but it was like 1/10th of the right side's volume.
> Since I've had similar issue in the past with xiaomi piston 2 and xiaomi hybrid, I removed the tip and removed the grid with a needle. Now it works perfectly fine. However, I found that the left side was now more clear and a bit louder, so I did the same to the right side and I can definitely notice an improvement in loudness and clarity.
> 
> Anyone tried removing the grid of their earbuds in the past? If so, did you notice any change? I'm curious.



wow you just saved my T2 I thought 1 side is dying!
THANKS!


----------



## Viber

Slater said:


> Don't have the EP51 so unfortunately I can't compare the sound between the 2.
> 
> Sound is typical v-shape with boosted sub-bass (basshead level). There's a bit of bloat and veiled sound.
> 
> ...



Since you opened them up... did they put foams inside the Ep52 nozzles?


----------



## Slater (Nov 28, 2017)

Viber said:


> Since you opened them up... did they put foams inside the Ep52 nozzles?



Nope, no foam. That's actually what I was expecting when I heard the sub-bass and slight veil. It reminded me of the way the foam colored the sound (negatively) of the ZS3.

The nozzle screen is the EP52's Achilles heel. I've seen the same style on 1 other IEM (can't remember which off the top of my head). Looking at it from the silicone tip side, it looks like some sort of shiny aluminum "foil" sandwiched underneath a stainless mesh screen. But when you remove and examine it, it's actually some sort of 1-sided metalized nylon screen sandwiched with stainless mesh (it could even be a triple-layer screen ie stainless->metalized film->nylon).

Think of it like a 3.7mm burger:

The top bun (the outer facing side) is "regular" stainless mesh (same as we see on 80% of IEMs)
Below that (ie the burger), there's either a separate metal film, or some sort of metalized treatment on the top side of the nylon mesh
Below that (ie the bottom bun) is plain nylon mesh and the little adhesive ring that allows it to stick in place
I replaced that whole burger mess with just a "top bun" (ie $0.10 worth of stainless mesh screens). Couple dB less sub-bass, no bloat, no veil, better clarity. A lot like the ZS3 foam mod.

Is it the best sounding IEM in history, a monster killer, micro detail superstar, etc? Absolutely not. It's a v-shaped, average joe consumer tuned, better-than-average sounding, really comfortable IEM - all attached to a really nice Bluetooth 4.2/aptX neckband with long battery life and no audio lag.

I haven't directly A/B them with anything - I just want Bluetooth to sound fun and energetic for working out, outside stuff, and general goofing around - it's not for critical listening. But they're in the same rough ballpark as the KZ ZS3, EDSE, EDR1, and EDR2. If you even somewhat like any of those, then you'll like the EP52. VSonic GR07 or KZ ZS5/ZS6 it ain't, but it's not trying to be.

I know that's way more information than you asked, but I'm throwing this out there for others too.


----------



## Mariusik

I found the Hybrid UrbanFun Mark II (gray cable) on AK Audio Store for 16$, free shipping, for those who wanted the Hybrid variant 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-f6df-4daf-81f1-7229b360a74f&rmStoreLevelAB=4


----------



## dorino

Took a dremel to the too-long connectors on my TFZ Kings' cable. Now it's not only functional, but they don't stick out at all. Happy camper!


----------



## chinmie

ivo001 said:


> I have used my EP51 in the gym twice so far, but don't really feel like the wings do much. Also, the eartips and wings are just 1 part, as seen in the picture below. Can't find the size of the nozzle, only that the speaker size is 8.6mm. I could maybe measure it when I get home. I wonder if there even are regular tips with a bore that wide, and if it would be possible to get a comfortable fit because the Meizu supplied tips are angled instead of straight



is it possible to use the EP51 like a regular earbud (with earbud foams instead of the silicone tips)? can you test it out to see if it loose a lot of bass, or it can create enough seal to make it work?


----------



## ivo001

chinmie said:


> is it possible to use the EP51 like a regular earbud (with earbud foams instead of the silicone tips)? can you test it out to see if it loose a lot of bass, or it can create enough seal to make it work?


I have no idea. Also don't have earbud foams. Been using IEM for the past 10 years.


----------



## c4rb0n

Does someone here own a TONEKING NineTails? Is this IEM worth the 120$ dollars?


----------



## Smiped

Can someone suggest me better bluetooth modules for my KZ ZS6 than the standard KZ bluetooth cord? Thanks.


----------



## chinmie

ivo001 said:


> I have no idea. Also don't have earbud foams. Been using IEM for the past 10 years.



what's the diameter of the nozzle?


----------



## ivo001

chinmie said:


> what's the diameter of the nozzle?



Haven't measured it yet.


----------



## thejoker13

c4rb0n said:


> Does someone here own a TONEKING NineTails? Is this IEM worth the 120$ dollars?


I own them. They're absolutely worth 120.00, and are the best I've heard under 150.00. Read @crabdog review. He sums them up much better than I could.


----------



## crabdog

c4rb0n said:


> Does someone here own a TONEKING NineTails? Is this IEM worth the 120$ dollars?


It's a balla!


----------



## ivo001 (Nov 29, 2017)

crabdog said:


> It's a balla!



But isn't the Alpha & Delta D6 a better deal? Can be bought for only $68,40 with the headfi discount code till tomorrow.

Also wondering how the Ibasso IT01 stacks up against them.


----------



## crabdog

ivo001 said:


> But isn't the Alpha & Delta D6 a better deal? Can be bought for only $68,40 with the headfi discount code till tomorrow.


That is a good deal yes. Which one is better will depend on your preferences. The D6 is brighter with a well-defined bass. The TNT is warmer, smooth but still very detailed.


----------



## DBaldock9

Vidal said:


> No, too many burnt fingers with AE 'sales' it's all engineered no real savings worthy of the hype. I have picked up some VE IEMs (Biggies and Smalls) plus I've still got a small backlog of IEMs that need reviewing - 2x Audiofly and some stuff from Amazon.



Have you received the VE IEMs (Biggies & Smalls) yet?

Mine arrived a couple of days ago - and I can say that the USD$60 Biggie has the clearest, most detailed Bass I've heard from an earphone (including my LZ-A4, which is double the budget of this "sub 100" thread...).
Listening to some FLAC files of the UK progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona* (which I really like), subtle differences in the percussion (different drum-heads, and hand-drums) is readily apparent.


----------



## ivo001

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you received the VE IEMs (Biggies & Smalls) yet?
> 
> Mine arrived a couple of days ago - and I can say that the USD$60 Biggie has the clearest, most detailed Bass I've heard from an earphone (including my LZ-A4, which is double the budget of this "sub 100" thread...).
> Listening to some FLAC files of the UK progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona* (which I really like), subtle differences in the percussion (different drum-heads, and hand-drums) is readily apparent.



I'm trying to hold off of purchasing any 50-80 usd earphones till I am allowed to buy that sweet VE Monk IEM bundle..


----------



## vladstef

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you received the VE IEMs (Biggies & Smalls) yet?
> 
> Mine arrived a couple of days ago - and I can say that the USD$60 Biggie has the clearest, most detailed Bass I've heard from an earphone (including my LZ-A4, which is double the budget of this "sub 100" thread...).
> Listening to some FLAC files of the UK progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona* (which I really like), subtle differences in the percussion (different drum-heads, and hand-drums) is readily apparent.



So many first impressions focus on the fact that these are quite dark sounding so it's nice to hear that it's at least detailed and not muddy.


----------



## DBaldock9

vladstef said:


> So many first impressions focus on the fact that these are quite dark sounding so it's nice to hear that it's at least detailed and not muddy.



When I first tried the Biggie, with the narrow-bore (black) eartips, and the Espresso cable, they did sound a bit _dark_. 
But when I switched to the wide-bore (white) eartips, and the SPC (silver) cable, the level of the Midrange & Treble came up, and they sound really good.

The Smalls have more Midrange & Treble to begin with, and a bit less low Bass.


----------



## Mellowship

ivo001 said:


> I'm trying to hold off of purchasing any 50-80 usd earphones till I am allowed to buy that sweet VE Monk IEM bundle..


So do I... So do I...


----------



## Vidal

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you received the VE IEMs (Biggies & Smalls) yet?
> 
> Mine arrived a couple of days ago - and I can say that the USD$60 Biggie has the clearest, most detailed Bass I've heard from an earphone (including my LZ-A4, which is double the budget of this "sub 100" thread...).
> Listening to some FLAC files of the UK progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona* (which I really like), subtle differences in the percussion (different drum-heads, and hand-drums) is readily apparent.



I have to be honest I wasn't a fan of either earphone, had a long discussion with Lee and waiting on a trial of the Duke and Duke AE. Managed to find a EQ setting that brings the small/biggie in line with my preference though: -


----------



## Happy Hacking (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> Some pictures for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a small update to my initial impressions on the Svara Reds:

Tip-rolled a few tips: KZ Starlines, NiceHCK Sillicone, SpinFit, Knock-off T400 Comply Foams, KZ Comply Foams

Just my very personal opinion:
Favourite sounding: Stock = SpinFit > KZ Starlines > Others
Comfort: Stock = Comply Foams > KZ Starlines > NiceHCK Sillicone > SpinFit

Additional comment: The SpinFit makes them sound slightly brighter, and the stocks warmer. I dig both, but the SpinFit(M) do not feel comfortable in my ears. I'm assuming I got the wrong size for the SpinFits. They fit loosely if I do not push them in for a seal, but if I do that, they create a suction pressure which is very uncomfortable and takes a lot of adjusting.

So, I am back to stock.
Also, I am using a black MMCX Cable that I ordered from NiceHCK. Pretty cheap, and sounds as good as the white translucent cable that usually comes bundled with the Svara Reds. Just prefer their shorter length and color.

Here's another picture:






For anyone wondering, the DAP is a Benjie K8 (Loving it).
An extremely portable setup that fits into a single pocket on skinny jeans without an obvious bulge!


----------



## c4rb0n

crabdog said:


> It's a balla!


Thanks brother, i can only stretch my budget on the 70$ range as of the moment LOL, im really thinking of getting the Svara Reds but im really intrigued by the TNT with its interchangeable filters, man but 120$ is too expensive for me as of the moment LOL


----------



## c4rb0n

ivo001 said:


> But isn't the Alpha & Delta D6 a better deal?


I just hope that this one have a replaceable cable option, but unfortunately it doesn't, could've been my next purchase LOL, Svara Reds, Toneking NINETAILS, TFZ The King (replaceable cable), man if only i could purchase all three LOL


----------



## ivo001

c4rb0n said:


> I just hope that this one have a replaceable cable option, but unfortunately it doesn't, could've been my next purchase LOL, Svara Reds, Toneking NINETAILS, TFZ The King (replaceable cable), man if only i could purchase all three LOL



What is the reason that you want a replaceble cable? For durability? Because you already have a 3 figure cable?
From what i've read about them, they are built like a tank and have a 3 year warranty, so that kinda offsets the need for a detachable cable for me.


----------



## c4rb0n

ivo001 said:


> What is the reason that you want a replaceble cable? For durability? Because you already have a 3 figure cable?
> From what i've read about them, they are built like a tank and have a 3 year warranty, so that kinda offsets the need for a detachable cable for me.


Yep for durability, i often get the cords on my iems snagged on a door knob and from twisting the cable to often when its plugged on my DAP when putting it on my pocket LOL, i've really had a bad time with this LOL as it affects the jack the most, does it come with an L-shaped jack? Thanks for the info on the durability bro, im really considering this now as my next purchase


----------



## ivo001 (Nov 30, 2017)

c4rb0n said:


> Yep for durability, i often get the cords on my iems snagged on a door knob and from twisting the cable to often when its plugged on my DAP when putting it on my pocket LOL, i've really had a bad time with this LOL as it affects the jack the most, does it come with an L-shaped jack? Thanks for the info on the durability bro, im really considering this now as my next purchase



I've had the same problems, but instead of getting caught on doorknobs it usually was a saddle haha. Used Xiaomi Piston IEM in all posible variations for the past years before coming here, and in 6-15 months it always ended up with the cable breaking and losing sound on 1 side. Most probably just from being plugged into my phone in my pocket whilst cycling. I have no experience myself with the A&D D6, but here are some phrases from reviews:
Primeaudio


> *Built like a tank- 3 years warranty*
> 
> The weakness of any pair of earphones lies in its wires. Majority of the earphones uses 4 core cable. Once breakage occurs in one of the cables, the earphones cease to function. Many earphones also do not come with sufficient strain reliefs to reinforce vulnerable areas such as the 3.5mm jack.
> 
> In response, the D6 reinforces the 3.5mm jack with a spring loaded design. Furthermore, D6 uses an 8 core silver plated copper cable to ensure extra durability. Thus, even if wire breaks, the remaining cores will ensure the continued functionality of the earphones.


Audio123


> Coupled with a 8 core cable and a spring loaded design for the jack’s strain relief, the D6 has a combination of excellent build design and engaging sound signature.


And from their own website:


> *Three years warranty: *
> We take pride in our workmanship and believe that we have taken the necessary measures to ensure the earphones are durable for daily use. Thus, we provide 3 years warranty as a testament to our efforts.



But i'm not gonna buy anything new before my KZ ZS5 finally arrive and I can listen to them and debate if I even need something better.


----------



## c4rb0n

ivo001 said:


> I have no experience myself with the A&D D6,


Wow those are some really nice reviews on its durability Thanks brother  how long have you been using your D6's? Man i think this will be my next purchase LOL


----------



## ivo001

c4rb0n said:


> Wow those are some really nice reviews on its durability Thanks brother  how long have you been using your D6's? Man i think this will be my next purchase LOL



Like I said, I don't have them.
But they are on my shortlist for whenever I plan to buy an IEM in the $50-100 category, together with the Ibasso IT01.


----------



## thejoker13

c4rb0n said:


> Thanks brother, i can only stretch my budget on the 70$ range as of the moment LOL, im really thinking of getting the Svara Reds but im really intrigued by the TNT with its interchangeable filters, man but 120$ is too expensive for me as of the moment LOL


They're worth waiting for them! Save up the other 50.00 and be satisfied for a very long time. They're magnificent.


----------



## c4rb0n

thejoker13 said:


> They're worth waiting for them! Save up the other 50.00 and be satisfied for a very long time. They're magnificent.


Thanks bro, ill just save up for a D6 and Toneking NT and buy both of them by next payday LOL RIP Wallet


----------



## c4rb0n (Dec 1, 2017)

My TinAudio T2’s just arrived too brothers,

Build: Pretty Solid IEMs here, minimal design with a gun metal finish, simplicity is beaty LOL

Package and Included items, pretty minimal, similar to the KZs new box for their IEMs, but the cable included on this is quite good, its almost similar to the KZ SPC cable

Sound Signature: Im in love with these now, this bad boy is very nimble on the lows, bass extsion is quite average though but still provides a nice punch, clarity and detail is very good and smooth on highs, sound stage is quite good also IMHO very Neutral sounding IEM indeed 

Verdict: Worth Every Penny youll spend LOL ahahaha

I sealed the front bass vents and man I loved it even more, best 33$ ive spent LOL


----------



## vladstef (Dec 1, 2017)

Hifiman re400 from Joybuy arrived (costed 25$). I have to say that these have a very beautiful sound, they outclass everything in the budget segment very easily.

I absolutely agree with people saying that these are slightly bass light compared to something really neutral, but I quickly adjusted and it doesn't sound wrong because the bass is there and there is enough of texture. It definitely doesn't sound like it's lacking bass, it sounds like it's purposefully like this. The amount of details that these provide is astounding. I disagree when it comes to sound presentation, these don't make you feel trapped with the music like many reviews make you think and I've already noticed that many instruments have a realistic timbre and echoing in the distance, but they don't sound as far away as they should ideally.
Cables are the worst that I've seen above Y split, thin, rubbery, flimsy, can't get straight, microphonic. Isolation is quite a bit above average but there is no driver flex.

People really like KZ ZS5/6 series and present them as budget kings, but there is no comparison to be honest, they feel classes below compared to re400. I even found re400 to sound more exciting than ZS5 which is a miracle given the difference in tonality.


----------



## Pete7874

c4rb0n said:


> My TinAudio T2’s just arrived too brothers,
> 
> Build: Pretty Solid IEMs here, minimal design with a gun metal finish, simplicity is beaty LOL
> 
> ...


Very nice!  I'm still waiting for Penon Audio to ship my order of T2.  Ugh...


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> Hifiman re400 from Joybuy arrived (costed 25$). I have to say that these have a very beautiful sound, they outclass everything in the budget segment very easily.
> 
> I absolutely agree with people saying that these are slightly bass light compared to something really neutral, but I quickly adjusted and it doesn't sound wrong because the bass is there and there is enough of texture. It definitely doesn't sound like it's lacking bass, it sounds like it's purposefully like this. The amount of details that these provide is astounding. I disagree when it comes to sound presentation, these don't make you feel trapped with the music like many reviews make you think and I've already noticed that many instruments have a realistic timbre and echoing in the distance, but they don't sound as far away as they should ideally.
> Cables are the worst that I've seen above Y split, thin, rubbery, flimsy, can't get straight, microphonic. Isolation is quite a bit above average but there is no driver flex.
> ...



I'm of the opposite opinion for the most part  Ended up being pretty disappointed with them. Maybe my expectations were too high, but given their reputation I don't think so. My biggest issues with it have been rough, unrefined treble and that disgusting cable. Bass was actually pretty decent and more prominent than I was expecting. Still, the ADV M4 and KZ EDR2 do the same signature better imo and the Havi B3 Pro I is both more neutral and entertaining. While the ZS5 is completely different in terms of signature, I'd take it too over the RE400. ZS6 even more so. Had I paid full price I'd have felt ripped off. At the Joybuy price...that's a fair cost for these. Cable is still an embarrassment though. I can't image how crappy the original one must have been for this to be considered an upgrade.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 1, 2017)

Received my 11/11 Tin Audio T2 and Svara Red from NiceHCK today too. After a quick ten minutes with each, I think I prefer the Red but both are very good IMO. I'll have to abandon them for now as I also received an FLC8S (wrong thread) which I haven't listened to yet.


----------



## vladstef

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion for the most part  Ended up being pretty disappointed with them. Maybe my expectations were too high, but given their reputation I don't think so. My biggest issues with it have been rough, unrefined treble and that disgusting cable. Bass was actually pretty decent and more prominent than I was expecting. Still, the ADV M4 and KZ EDR2 do the same signature better imo and the Havi B3 Pro I is both more neutral and entertaining. While the ZS5 is completely different in terms of signature, I'd take it too over the RE400. ZS6 even more so. Had I paid full price I'd have felt ripped off. At the Joybuy price...that's a fair cost for these. Cable is still an embarrassment though. I can't image how crappy the original one must have been for this to be considered an upgrade.



They have a small driver and because of it they are sensitive to insertion dept. I wear these much deeper than most I think, the wide part of the re400 is in my canal partially, not just outside of it - which does impact treble harshness in a good way. Treble on these is quite a bit better than ZS5, it isn't clearer but it's much more even. I think that they deserved the praise, kind of in the same ballpark as Sony MH1 (although re400 is better), they were both around 100USD when they came out and at that price they had very little competition while now at <30$ let's say, they are still on top of the pack. I agree that at their regular price of 80USD the value proposition goes away quickly.


----------



## Happy Hacking

chickenmoon said:


> Received my 11/11 Tin Audio T2 and Svara Red from NiceHCK today too. After a quick ten minutes with each, I think I prefer the Red but both are very good IMO. I'll have to abandon them for now as I also received an FLC8S (wrong thread) which I haven't listened to yet.



As someone who owns the Svara Reds and considering the T2, am curious to know as to why you prefer the reds over the T2, and the differences that you hear between them. 

Hope you enjoy your Svara Reds as much as I do! And yes, gotta make way for the big boys(FLC8S) first though..


----------



## Pete7874

chickenmoon said:


> Received my 11/11 Tin Audio T2 and Svara Red from NiceHCK today too. After a quick ten minutes with each, I think I prefer the Red but both are very good IMO.


Have you tried sealing front vents on the T2?


----------



## kova4a

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion for the most part  Ended up being pretty disappointed with them. Maybe my expectations were too high, but given their reputation I don't think so. My biggest issues with it have been rough, unrefined treble and that disgusting cable. Bass was actually pretty decent and more prominent than I was expecting. Still, the ADV M4 and KZ EDR2 do the same signature better imo and the Havi B3 Pro I is both more neutral and entertaining. While the ZS5 is completely different in terms of signature, I'd take it too over the RE400. ZS6 even more so. Had I paid full price I'd have felt ripped off. At the Joybuy price...that's a fair cost for these. Cable is still an embarrassment though. I can't image how crappy the original one must have been for this to be considered an upgrade.


Really, rough? Hifiman's treble is quite smooth in general and re400 is not an exception. With the wrong tips you can get a slight upper mids/lower treble peak but it's still smooth given the highs of the re400 are a bit laid back overall. And yeah, the cable is nothing special but it's not that bad, I've seen worse on more expensive stuff - for instance, I wouldn't rate the cable of something like the brainwavz b150 much higher (and it was more expensive than the re400 at MSRP - although I always considered the b150 to be a $50 tops iem). 

Now, I would still pick a vsonic or brainwavz r3 over the re400 in the price range but at the discount price re400 is pretty good if you want more neutral and relaxed sound with a touch of warmth. It's one of those iems that still retains a status as audiophile iem despite the build quality issues and if we argue whether it's worth it at MSRP, let's not forget that things were a bit different few years ago when a vsonic gr07 at 180 bucks was considered one of the best budget deals. Although for me, the price still goes to the brainwavz b2 in this category - I am even beginning to suspect that they already finished the revived b2 phoenix, but they finally got the chance to compare it to the new b400 and now they don't know what to do as the b2 sounds better but it's supposed to cost 3 times less and that's why they still haven't released it even though it should have been out a month and a half ago


----------



## B9Scrambler

kova4a said:


> Really, rough? Hifiman's treble is quite smooth in general and re400 is not an exception. With the wrong tips you can get a slight upper mids/lower treble peak but it's still smooth given the highs of the re400 are a bit laid back overall. And yeah, the cable is nothing special but it's not that bad, I've seen worse on more expensive stuff - for instance, I wouldn't rate the cable of something like the brainwavz b150 much higher (and it was more expensive than the re400 at MSRP - although I always considered the b150 to be a $50 tops iem).
> 
> Now, I would still pick a vsonic or brainwavz r3 over the re400 in the price range but at the discount price re400 is pretty good if you want more neutral and relaxed sound with a touch of warmth. It's one of those iems that still retains a status as audiophile iem despite the build quality issues and if we argue whether it's worth it at MSRP, let's not forget that things were a bit different few years ago when a vsonic gr07 at 180 bucks was considered one of the best budget deals. Although for me, the price still goes to the brainwavz b2 in this category - I am even beginning to suspect that they already finished the revived b2 phoenix, but they finally got the chance to compare it to the new b400 and now they don't know what to do as the b2 sounds better but it's supposed to cost 3 times less and that's why they still haven't released it even though it should have been out a month and a half ago



Yeah, rough bordering on grainy, regardless of the tips tried so far. Wouldn't describe them as laid back either given they're almost as bright as the M4. Agreed the B150 was overpriced, esp. on release (current pricing is more realistic though I still think the B100 is the better product and cheaper to boot). It's cable is not comparable though. I got the RE400 about ten days ago and have hung it up every night to let the kinks work out. Nadda. They're all still there, though slightly less prominent than they were ootb. Pulled out the B150 after it being wrapped up tightly in it's case for the last few weeks. Nice and straight. With the RE400 the sheath above the y-split is very plasticy and microphonic. With the cooler weather we're getting now it gets extremely stiff. The B150's cable has none of those issues and better strain relief to boot. Still thinner than I'd like, esp. above the y-split, but it remains flexible even in cooler weather. Only cable offhand I can think of that is worse belongs to the Fidue a31s. It's a durable cable, but this /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ can still be used to describe it even after a couple years of ownership, lol. The Klipsch S3 cable is terrible too, mostly due to unbearable microphonics. 

Since the RE400 is still new to me I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt and will continue to tip roll, source match etc., but I'm not enjoying the process to be honest. I'm not saying it's a bad iem, because it's not, it's just failing to live up to expectations.

If the Phoenix competes with the B400 I'll be ordering one as the B400 has been my favorite earphone this year. Liked it so much I bought a Crimson Red version which should be showing up in the mail soon enough.


----------



## Vidal

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm of the opposite opinion for the most part  Ended up being pretty disappointed with them. Maybe my expectations were too high, but given their reputation I don't think so. My biggest issues with it have been rough, unrefined treble and that disgusting cable. Bass was actually pretty decent and more prominent than I was expecting. Still, the ADV M4 and KZ EDR2 do the same signature better imo and the Havi B3 Pro I is both more neutral and entertaining. While the ZS5 is completely different in terms of signature, I'd take it too over the RE400. ZS6 even more so. Had I paid full price I'd have felt ripped off. At the Joybuy price...that's a fair cost for these. Cable is still an embarrassment though. I can't image how crappy the original one must have been for this to be considered an upgrade.



I agree much prefer the KZs to the RE400, mind you my audition of the RE400 was a while back so maybe I need to get another pair to remind me


----------



## vladstef (Dec 1, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Yeah, rough bordering on grainy, regardless of the tips tried so far. Wouldn't describe them as laid back either given they're almost as bright as the M4. Agreed the B150 was overpriced, esp. on release (current pricing is more realistic though I still think the B100 is the better product and cheaper to boot). It's cable is not comparable though. I got the RE400 about ten days ago and have hung it up every night to let the kinks work out. Nadda. They're all still there, though slightly less prominent than they were ootb. Pulled out the B150 after it being wrapped up tightly in it's case for the last few weeks. Nice and straight. With the RE400 the sheath above the y-split is very plasticy and microphonic. With the cooler weather we're getting now it gets extremely stiff. The B150's cable has none of those issues and better strain relief to boot. Still thinner than I'd like, esp. above the y-split, but it remains flexible even in cooler weather. Only cable offhand I can think of that is worse belongs to the Fidue a31s. It's a durable cable, but this /\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ can still be used to describe it even after a couple years of ownership, lol. The Klipsch S3 cable is terrible too, mostly due to unbearable microphonics.
> 
> Since the RE400 is still new to me I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt and will continue to tip roll, source match etc., but I'm not enjoying the process to be honest. I'm not saying it's a bad iem, because it's not, it's just failing to live up to expectations.
> 
> If the Phoenix competes with the B400 I'll be ordering one as the B400 has been my favorite earphone this year. Liked it so much I bought a Crimson Red version which should be showing up in the mail soon enough.



I've tried straightening the cable for an hour now, pulling over a rounded object while stretching. Even the clothed thicker part still has kinks that are pretty much not going anywhere and above y split is without a doubt the worst cable I've seen, Vido earbuds that I bought for 2$ have better cables... The way they were packed was also borderline crazy, why would anyone ever do this to any cable...

I agree with you that they might be a bit bright in the mid-treble transition and I could confirm that they form a peak around 5k, but this is a very small price to pay for something this clean sounding. The fact that you said that you'd take ZS5 over re400 crashed me a bit, I respect your opinion more than mine given that I am kinda new to audiophile world and that your reviews are so good. I've only listened to re400 for about 10h but I've already enjoyed them a bunch more than I ever did ZS5 after all the tip rolling and even eq-ing.
Give them another chance or I might as well start visiting mental institutions around here 

E: Vidal too... oh well, I might start buying Beats since I apparently have no clue about this


----------



## kova4a (Dec 1, 2017)

Honestly, I highly doubt the zs5 is better, but I never heard it - just saw the ridiculous pics and videos of the drivers covered in glue and drew my conclusions. Gone are the days I would by overhyped stuff to disprove the claims, so I'm not shelling out any money for zs5 or zs6 just to bash on them. I still keep my opinion that people are jumping on those cheap hybrids just because of the number of the drivers and the supposed tech advance even though there's close to zero R&D, zero crossovers etc. And there's zero hype for the single driver xduoo ep1, which I'm willing to bet good money destroys at least half of all those "giant slayers", coz it's a lowly single-driver iem from an "unknown" brand, while KZ is established "audiophile" trademark.

And as far as the re400 goes, there are plenty of reviews, including joker's, so no need to promote it any more - as I said, it's not my favorite iem in the price range, but it is good nevertheless and there's no grain in the treble at all - can't hear any.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> I've tried straightening the cable for an hour now, pulling over a rounded object while stretching. Even the clothed thicker part still has kinks that are pretty much not going anywhere and above y split is without a doubt the worst cable I've seen, Vido earbuds that I bought for 2$ have better cables... The way they were packed was also borderline crazy, why would anyone ever do this to any cable...
> 
> I agree with you that they might be a bit bright in the mid-treble transition and I could confirm that they form a peak around 5k, but this is a very small price to pay for something this clean sounding. The fact that you said that you'd take ZS5 over re400 crashed me a bit, I respect your opinion more than mine given that I am kinda new to audiophile world and that your reviews are so good. I've only listened to re400 for about 10h but I've already enjoyed them a bunch more than I ever did ZS5 after all the tip rolling and even eq-ing.
> Give them another chance or I might as well start visiting mental institutions around here
> ...



I appreciate the kind comments but everyone should know by now that I'm a KZ fanboy so feel free to disregard any comparisons to that brand, haha. That said, I have no issues pointing out models of theirs that I personally think are subpar or a waste of money, of which there are many; HDS2, HDS3, ZSE, ZN1 Mini, among others. Even still, compared to earphones like the M4 and B3 Pro II the RE400 feels like it's coming up short imo and not just in build quality. I'm going to continue to give them a chance though since I've only put maybe 20 hours of music through them. Could warm up to them with the right setup. It's happened before. That cable will always suck though, haha.


----------



## chickenmoon

Happy Hacking said:


> As someone who owns the Svara Reds and considering the T2, am curious to know as to why you prefer the reds over the T2, and the differences that you hear between them.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your Svara Reds as much as I do! And yes, gotta make way for the big boys(FLC8S) first though..



I like warmish IEMs better usually and they also felt a bit more coherent so that is why I liked the Reds better. Didn't have more time with them since then so can't comment further for now.


----------



## chickenmoon

Pete7874 said:


> Have you tried sealing front vents on the T2?



No I haven't but I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Vidal

vladstef said:


> E: Vidal too... oh well, I might start buying Beats since I apparently have no clue about this



Horses for courses mate, I prefer brighter sound and bigger soundstage, from memory the RE400 didn't hit a home run in either of these. Would like to give them another spin but I'm saving up for possible TOTL purchase.


----------



## thejoker13

vladstef said:


> I've tried straightening the cable for an hour now, pulling over a rounded object while stretching. Even the clothed thicker part still has kinks that are pretty much not going anywhere and above y split is without a doubt the worst cable I've seen, Vido earbuds that I bought for 2$ have better cables... The way they were packed was also borderline crazy, why would anyone ever do this to any cable...
> 
> I agree with you that they might be a bit bright in the mid-treble transition and I could confirm that they form a peak around 5k, but this is a very small price to pay for something this clean sounding. The fact that you said that you'd take ZS5 over re400 crashed me a bit, I respect your opinion more than mine given that I am kinda new to audiophile world and that your reviews are so good. I've only listened to re400 for about 10h but I've already enjoyed them a bunch more than I ever did ZS5 after all the tip rolling and even eq-ing.
> Give them another chance or I might as well start visiting mental institutions around here
> ...


I completely understand your feelings on this. I used to associate the number of members comments to their knowledge of this hobby. I read how great certain earphones were, according to members with thousands of comments and in the end I was sorely disappointed by some of those earphones. Through the years I've learned how much hearing is subjective and also how ear shape and earphone fit meant to their overall sound signature. In the end, enjoy what moves you and don't let someone else's feelings about a specific earphone affect your enjoyment. If you like it, then that's all that truly matters. Good luck in your quest for musical pleasure and enjoyment and the mythical end game earphone, haha.


----------



## Itayaz68

Got my **** ues. Can't really compete with higher priced iem but for the price I paid (22.5$ from aliexpress) It's really impressive. Definitely the best iem I've come across in this price range.


----------



## thejoker13

Itayaz68 said:


> Got my **** ues. Can't really compete with higher priced iem but for the price I paid (22.5$ from aliexpress) It's really impressive. Definitely the best iem I've come across in this price range.


Very nice, enjoy! I still give my UE's some ear time every once in awhile. I feel like they compete well in their price range too. I also find them to be VERY tip dependent, so make sure you try different tips to slightly tweak the sound to your preferences.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So lot of people receive their toys....hum, i'm kinda of jealous hehe will read back to keep track.

Myself I receive ULTRA FAST just one thing....not really for this thread....it make two week, it's the DIY AK4490 AMP-DAC. Since I receive it I was thinking it was broke because no power supply work with it, I finally use a 9V battery pluged in and it didnt work more than five minutes, when it does sound was very low fi so I was VERY mad....I write to seller to understand the problem, hum, he tell me to install some peice on it was very confuse and I feel cheated, like, the build quality was nice and all the precious compenents (xmos, AK dac, cheageble amp chip) was there too.....so I find another plug for the 9V battery and AND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Voilà!!! All work perfect, the sound is mesmerizing! Ultra clear and wide, fowards vocal, extremely well placed instrument separation....listen to it right now just can't stop what the heck 30-40$ for that! Sound better than my Ibasso DX90....and its....euh, 360$ less. It have good amping too. Anyway, will share more about this on experimental DAC-AMP thread, really, this is serious stuff. But, its not an easy plug and play device, and you need the right power supply. It worth the effort for sure tough.

Still waiting for my IEM...HCK wasn't as fast as before this time.

Happy to see Tinaudio got the praise, make me even less patient about them to arrive!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 1, 2017)

BeerLover said:


> i guess you are right
> 
> i should escape this forum and not look for a t51i alternative



Hey dude, I like beer too, drink some IPA right now from Mill St brewery and its delicious, but I will not talk about this on this thread cause its out of subject Anyway, for boooolshat assumption, its about taste, as well as some reviewer are kind of...chifi prostitute but thats to debate, so, reviews are exceptionally pumped up sometime on headfi, like they give 4 stars but hate the stuffs in real life (they wanna please the pimp!), I don't like that too! But EVERYBODY are true about one thing, you can't compare headphones with IEM, so, please stop talking about your Beyerdynamic here, its kind of annoying, you can share impressions about IEM, even negative, and perhaps if it's well explained it will be helpfull for some people. Still, I wanna help you in your quest, and as other suggest, try chifi headphone, especially ISK and BOSSFI or SUPERLUX. I personally suggest you the ISK HF2010, but I don't think they will kick ass ofyour Beyer (they cost 40$) but i'm pretty certain if your source is good that you will find them impressive for the price. And for helping you to, there a thread about chifi headphone, check it out!
https://head-fi.org/threads/chinese...-ear-headphones.822184/page-173#post-13857531

Peace from Québec, je sais qu'il y a deux langues en belgique, mais le français y est pratiqué aussi....j'aimerais vraiment y aller mais je crains les impacts sur mon pauvre foie héhé! Ah, les bières d'abbaye!


----------



## Smiped

Happy Hacking said:


> Just a small update to my initial impressions on the Svara Reds:
> 
> Tip-rolled a few tips: KZ Starlines, NiceHCK Sillicone, SpinFit, Knock-off T400 Comply Foams, KZ Comply Foams
> 
> ...



Just wondering, does the DAP (Benjie K8) offer better sound quality than a standard smartphone such as the OnePlus X?


----------



## chi-fi mel

B9Scrambler said:


> I personally think are subpar or a waste of money, of which there are many; HDS2, HDS3, ZSE


You really think the ZSE is a waste of $5.59? I disagree, it sounds great, fits great, is built great, looks great, and is one of the best bang for the buck audio products out there.


----------



## Happy Hacking (Dec 2, 2017)

Smiped said:


> Just wondering, does the DAP (Benjie K8) offer better sound quality than a standard smartphone such as the OnePlus X?




https://www.head-fi.org/threads/benjie-offical-thread.805115/page-112#post-13882327

I've posted my initial impressions of the K8 on the benjie thread. Basicly, it is a very small device so its easy to bring around in your pocket and doesnt feel like you're taking around a second phone. Solid built, and separate battery from your phone which lasts pretty long! ~12+ ish hours nonstop playtime.

No more hisses and static, and I can hear more detail and better separation compared to my OnePlus 3T (Which I found to be pretty decent for a phone).


----------



## Itayaz68

thejoker13 said:


> Very nice, enjoy! I still give my UE's some ear time every once in awhile. I feel like they compete well in their price range too. I also find them to be VERY tip dependent, so make sure you try different tips to slightly tweak the sound to your preferences.



Definitely, tried them with dual flange tips and they sounded horrible. Fit is unbelievable, amazing comfort for that price. Overall, I'd say that they're slightly better than the M6 pro, which is very impressive for less than half the money.


----------



## Orac

vladstef said:


> I've tried straightening the cable for an hour now...


If you haven't already, try warming it with a hairdryer and then shape it.

N.B. it should go without saying, but don't use a soldering torch for this. It sounds so dumb to point it out, but the hairdryer tip is used for plastic plumbing pipe, and still idiots use a torch and then complain the pipe melted.



vladstef said:


> The way they were packed was also borderline crazy...


This has become a pet hate of mine. As well as the excessively tight turns and kinks, I've had several cables lately with ties wrapped and closed so tightly they leave permanent indentations in the cable jacket.


----------



## B9Scrambler

chi-fi mel said:


> You really think the ZSE is a waste of $5.59? I disagree, it sounds great, fits great, is built great, looks great, and is one of the best bang for the buck audio products out there.



Yeah. Tried em and....meh. I like the look and build and they fit well enough, but they sure didn't sound as appealing as KZ's older dual dynamics. Staging was pretty congested too, esp. in comparison to their older dualies. They're not bad, but I'd take a vast number of other KZs that fall into the same pricing category instead; ED3c, HDS1, EDse, EDR2, ATR, ATE, and the list goes on. I was not expecting agreement, hence the underlining of the first few words at the start of the sentence you quoted.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> ...I'd take a vast number of other KZs that fall into the same pricing category instead; ED3c, HDS1, EDse, EDR2, ATR, ATE, and the list goes on...



All in that list are great.

EDR1 > EDSE though. ZS1 v1 is nice too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> All in that list are great.
> 
> EDR1 > EDSE though. ZS1 v1 is nice too.



Haven't tried the EDR1 but I do have the EDR2 and that is one of the best KZ's to date for me. Unfortunately, I can't really recommend them due to all the inconsistencies in impressions. Mine came with all vents fully sealed and are one of the most neutral KZ's to date, and in my collection in general. Others out there seem to have received complete bass cannons.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Haven't tried the EDR1 but I do have the EDR2 and that is one of the best KZ's to date for me. Unfortunately, I can't really recommend them due to all the inconsistencies in impressions. Mine came with all vents fully sealed and are one of the most neutral KZ's to date, and in my collection in general. Others out there seem to have received complete bass cannons.



Mine sound like yours - all vents fully sealed, fairly neutral for a KZ. I was honestly quite surprised by them. And when you factor in the build quality, a ridiculous value for what can be bought for UNDER $4 now. I would argue one of THE best value-for-performance IEMs offered by KZ. I mean, you can get 7-8 pairs for what 1 ZS6 runs, and the ZS6 while excellent isn't 7-8xs better.


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 2, 2017)

Guys it's me...shhttt!!!

I bought these KZ ZS5 things....you know... i paid a 13 euro for it... (Aladin or Alibaba 11 november discount)
I have to say my comments

Compared to my BeyerT51i , i have* to conclude their treble is a little bit too high! *

but for the rest they are fine. PItty their treble is a notch pitched to high...

B*UT These are probably the best EARBUDS TO BUY UNDER 30 USD*!

I m comparing them to my Beyer T51i  priced around 300 USD
Off to more music listening...guys and a couple of good belgian beers


----------



## Qualcheduno (Dec 2, 2017)

Speaking of the EDR2, the pair I ordered from GB in october finally popped up some days ago.
I've listened to them briefly (since they are for my gf), so I can't give out detailed impressions: all I can say is that I didn't expect such SQ for that price!
A big thank to @Slater who recommended them to me.


----------



## Happy Hacking

SambalOelek said:


> Guys it's me...shhttt!!!
> 
> I bought these KZ ZS5 things....you know... i paid a 13 euro for it...
> I have to say my comments
> ...




Have you tried using foam tips on the zs5? 
I couldnt stand the treble on my zs6 when it first came, but following the advice on the kz thread to use foam tips, it has tamed the treble greatly and i find them much more enjoyable to listen to now.


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> Have you tried using foam tips on the zs5?
> I couldnt stand the treble on my zs6 when it first came, but following the advice on the kz thread to use foam tips, it has tamed the treble greatly and i find them much more enjoyable to listen to now.


okay foam tips*, are these foam tips included in my box of ZS5? *There are several tips included but i just kept using the one's they had put on...


----------



## Happy Hacking

SambalOelek said:


> okay foam tips*, are these foam tips included in my box of ZS5? *There are several tips included but i just kept using the one's they had put on...



Unfortunately, most sellers do not include any other tips with the KZ ZS5/6 except the starline silicone tips. 

You can purchase T400 knockoff foam tips from aliexpress from many sellers.
Here is one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...-a54b-4fdf-ab55-c7db5c6ecf93&rmStoreLevelAB=1

Please note you have to specify the color and size that you want, or the seller may ship out randomly.
There may be cheaper sellers, and bulk purchases are usually cheaper.
The ZS5 uses T400(5mm) size.


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> Unfortunately, most sellers do not include any other tips with the KZ ZS5/6 except the starline silicone tips.
> 
> You can purchase T400 knockoff foam tips from aliexpress from many sellers.
> Here is one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...-a54b-4fdf-ab55-c7db5c6ecf93&rmStoreLevelAB=1
> ...




Thanks Happy Hacking (i hope you know what your name implies...i used to be following Kevin Mitnick back in the days...and 2600 and phrack magazine)
So, that link you posted, is already the T400(5mm) size and i can just buy, without specifying size for my KZ ZS5


----------



## Slater (Dec 2, 2017)

SambalOelek said:


> okay foam tips*, are these foam tips included in my box of ZS5? *There are several tips included but i just kept using the one's they had put on...



No, they are not included. You have to buy different tips on your own. Foam tips, double flange tips, etc. Fortunately, they are very inexpensive and you can try multiple types of tips which change the both the comfort and the sound of the ZS6.

There's more information here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1669#post-13848607



SambalOelek said:


> Thanks Happy Hacking (i hope you know what your name implies...i used to be following Kevin Mitnick back in the days...and 2600 and phrack magazine.



Wow, that brings back memories - 2600 and phrack magazine, call boxes, phracking, etc


----------



## SambalOelek

Slater said:


> No, they are not included. You have to buy different tips on your own. Foam tips, double flange tips, etc. Fortunately, they are very inexpensive and you can try multiple types of tips which change the both the comfort and the sound of the ZS6.
> 
> There's more information here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1669#post-13848607
> 
> ...


Slater, i hate when people post 'you can find more info here'...and post a link to a 1000 page forum or discussion group...
Common, you can do better then that!!!!! Just post the correct link for these  foam tips of the ZS5's, i guess more people would be grateful as well...


----------



## Happy Hacking (Dec 2, 2017)

SambalOelek said:


> Thanks Happy Hacking (i hope you know what your name implies...i used to be following Kevin Mitnick back in the days...and 2600 and phrack magazine)
> So, that link you posted, is already the T400(5mm) size and i can just buy, without specifying size for my KZ ZS5



Haha nope i did not know about the relation of my name with kevin mitnick! He was arrested the year i was born!! Cant blame an ignorant youngin' can ya? 
My name is actually based off a famous (and expensive) keyboard series.

In the link provided, seller has 3mm and 5mm, but states that he will send 5mm size if you do not state the size you need. So you should be OK without specifying size. But you will receive random color.



SambalOelek said:


> Slater, i hate when people post 'you can find more info here'...and post a link to a 1000 page forum or discussion group...
> Common, you can do better then that!!!!! Just post the correct link for these  foam tips of the ZS5's, i guess more people would be grateful as well...



The general consensus in this forum, as with most enthusiast forums, is to provide as much relevant information as possible, and encourage self-research and reading. I do understand from your perspective though. Not everyone has the time for that and just want to be directed to what is most well-received, instead of having options. Cut Slater some slack though! He works his ass off providing relevant information and point many of us here to the right direction and information we thirst!

Also, I believe Slater did not just feed you to read a thousand page discussion thread! The link specifically directs to a single post on his opinions of several tips he has tried after tip-rolling(the act of trying many different tips on an earphone)! It covers topics such as which Eartips are best for people who are treble-sensitive to the ZS5/6, as well as how they affect the sound and comfort. It is a fantastic read if you have the time to go through it!


----------



## loomisjohnson

B9Scrambler said:


> Haven't tried the EDR1 but I do have the EDR2 and that is one of the best KZ's to date for me. Unfortunately, I can't really recommend them due to all the inconsistencies in impressions. Mine came with all vents fully sealed and are one of the most neutral KZ's to date, and in my collection in general. Others out there seem to have received complete bass cannons.


i don't disagree with my man scrambler on the zse, tho i do note that they improve very substantially with amping .per him,  the edr2 is ridiculously good for $5 and i would also agree that it outguns the much pricier re400


----------



## SambalOelek

Happy Hacking said:


> Haha nope i did not know about the relation of my name with kevin mitnick! He was arrested the year i was born!! Cant blame an ignorant youngin' can ya?
> My name is actually based off a famous (and expensive) keyboard series.
> 
> In the link provided, seller has 3mm and 5mm, but states that he will send 5mm size if you do not state the size you need. So you should be OK without specifying size. But you will receive random color.
> ...


Thanks Happy Hacking, 
you are to the point and i can order this 5mm size.

i need precise answers. without wasting  time, we all need that!
thanks!


----------



## Slater (Dec 2, 2017)

SambalOelek said:


> Slater, i hate when people post 'you can find more info here'...and post a link to a 1000 page forum or discussion group...
> Common, you can do better then that!!!!! Just post the correct link for these  foam tips of the ZS5's, i guess more people would be grateful as well...



Uhhh, excuse me for trying to help.

I took time out of my day to respond to your message and post a DIRECT link to MY post where I spent HOURS analyzing multiple tips for the ZS5/ZS6, the effects of each one, which ones fit, and pros and cons depending on your sound preference and/or sensitivity to treble (or not). In the SAME POST are DIRECT links to the best tips.

You want foams you say? Guess what chief, there's TWO TYPES of foams - were you even aware of that? You didn't specify which one you were looking for. They each affect the sound differently. I listed exactly HOW each affects the sound, and provided direct links to BOTH.

I don't see how much more spoon fed it could possibly have been. Your answer for the foams was in there. Why don't you try READING and SEARCHING? The information and links as to which tips fit have been posted numerous, numerous times by numerous, numerous people. This is even explained in the TOS.

We aren't paid salesmen, nor do we work on commission.

Good lord, these last few days have been straight out of the Twilight Zone - so many people must be grumpy from the holidays.

C'mon, where's the holiday cheer?


----------



## Slater (Dec 2, 2017)

SambalOelek said:


> i need precise answers. without wasting  time, we all need that!



No, what we all NEED is for people to contribute. That benefits the entire community.

What we DON'T NEED is for people to just come and act like a rude tool because somehow THEIR time is much more valuable than everybody else's here. We're all here to help one another - how are you helping? We don't need any help being rude thank you (we've had plenty of that lately thank you).

Again, the answer to your question was in my post I directly linked to you. Not only the proper size, but direct links to the exact sellers I have personal experience with. It took you more time to respond and complain and be rude about it than it would have taken you to just read my post (which contained exactly what you were asking for).

Good day sir.


----------



## stryed

Is there any damage risks associated with blocking vents on an IEM? What purpose do they have anyway?


----------



## Slater (Dec 2, 2017)

stryed said:


> Is there any damage risks associated with blocking vents on an IEM? What purpose do they have anyway?



There's a few types of vents.

I'll speak *generically*, as vents are just one of many factors that affect the sound of a particular headphone/earphone. Other factors include size and type of driver, shape and material of shell, dampening inside of the shell, tuning to the driver itself, etc etc

So generically speaking, you have:

Driver vents (magnet and diaphragm)
"Bass" vents (as I call them)
Rear "breathing vents" (as I call them)
Driver vents are on the driver itself. Usually pieces of tuning cotton (ie micropore-like material, or holes in the driver left open or covered with tape. They are often used to tweak and tune certain frequencies, and can affect bass, midrange, and treble to a degree.

Here's an example:




Bass vents are typically on the front of the driver side (usually near the nozzle or even on the nozzle). A secondary benefit/effect of them is alleviating IEM insertion pressure. It is this pressure that almost always causes driver flex, so a small vent hole helps air to escape/equalize between the front of the diaphragm and your ear drum when you insert/seal an IEM. Covering some of all of a bass vent usually results in an increase in sub-bass and/or bass, but it must be done carefully because it can add bass bloat and driver flex (which CAN damage drivers).

Here's an example:



Rear "breathing" vents are like what we see on open headphones or the open "grilles" on the back of the ZS6. These help with venting the drivers (ie the 1st type listed), and do affect the sound as well. In general terms, open rear vents often increases soundstage, provides a more open and airy sound, can reduce sub-bass and bass, and in my experience can also increase midrange. I said general terms though, because I've done mods where opening the back of an IEM or headphone INCREASED sub-bass/bass, not decreased it.

Here's an example:


----------



## vector84

So on a happier note, checking in with my Veedix NC50s after a little over a month now...

I feel like my initial impressions on them are perhaps a bit over-enthusiastic at times, and more than a touch colored by contrast against my previous daily drivers (ZS5v1), but still overall a decent summary of my feelings.  I've been meaning to do some deeper back-to-back comparisons, but I still haven't gotten around to it as... well honestly they just nail my personal preferences so well that I've had very little desire to pick up anything else of late for any purpose besides sleeping in (they can be a touch bright and vocals forward for that for me).

So thanks @crabdog for a little piece of audio nirvana... just wish more people could share it.


----------



## stryed (Dec 3, 2017)

Slater said:


> There's a few types of vents.
> 
> I'll speak *generically*, as vents are just one of many factors that affect the sound of a particular headphone/earphone. Other factors include size and type of driver, shape and material of shell, dampening inside of the shell, tuning to the driver itself, etc etc
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch! This is the type of answer I was secretly hoping for.
I'm guessing that drilling a "Bass vent" can be an option to deal with driver flex. I've only encountered that "problem" with the KZ ZS3 although I thought of it as a good seal, so good that it would create a suction feel. I heard from one user that driver flex could bean issue with the  new IbassoIT01 which would be my first big purchase.

Thanks for your KZ3 mod by the way!


----------



## Slater (Dec 3, 2017)

stryed said:


> Thanks a bunch! This is the type of answer I was secretly hoping for.
> I'm guessing that drilling a "Bass vent" can be an option to deal with driver flex. I've only encountered that "problem" with the KZ ZS3 although I thought of it as a good seal. I heard from one user that driver flex could be a problem with the  new IbassoIT01 which would be my first big purchase.
> 
> Thanks for your KZ3 mod by the way!



No problem buddy, glad to help.

Yes, drilling a vent is absolutely a commonly used way to deal with flex.

Be aware that adding a vent (or changing the size of an existing vent)* can and will change the stock sound*. When I'm modding IEMs I'll often play with that vent (making larger or smaller, sealing it completely, or adding a vent where one didn't exist originally).

Also, on many IEMs that already HAVE a similar vent, the vent can get blocked in some way (clogged with glue or a chip of plastic/metal for example). Simply pushing the point of a small sewing needle in the hole usually clears out the blockage and makes the hole open again. You should only insert the needle a few mms though - just barely enough to poke through the vent hole.

That issue has happened to quite a few people's ZS3. I think the vent hole is in such a place that the glue used to hold the driver in place drips down and blocks the hole from the inside. You can't tell from the outside, as the hole is practically microscopic LOL. But like I said, poking it with a sewing needle clears it right up.

So yeah, if you are having driver flex issues on the ZS3 that is almost certainly the culprit. The ZS3 should have no driver flex, because that hole is venting insertion pressure. So check that hole with a sewing needle and report back!

Not sure on the ibasso - I don't own that IEM. But as I mentioned, the vent principles are fairly universal and apply to all IEMs to one extent or another (at at least some degree).

Finally, glad you liked the ZS3 mod


----------



## vector84

stryed said:


> Thanks a bunch! This is the type of answer I was secretly hoping for.
> I'm guessing that drilling a "Bass vent" can be an option to deal with driver flex. I've only encountered that "problem" with the KZ ZS3 although I thought of it as a good seal, so good that it would create a suction feel. I heard from one user that driver flex could bean issue with the  new IbassoIT01 which would be my first big purchase.


As a general rule of thumb: lesser forms of driver flex (which can contribute to the feeling of a vacuum seal) are far less dangerous (but many people find it extremely irritating) than major driver flex (a crinkling sound caused as the diaphragm collapses under the pressure overload).

But drivers can also be designed to endure heavy flex without problems too - Campfire Audio DD products for example are notorious for it, but can handle it just fine.


----------



## crabdog

vector84 said:


> So on a happier note, checking in with my Veedix NC50s after a little over a month now...
> 
> I feel like my initial impressions on them are perhaps a bit over-enthusiastic at times, and more than a touch colored by contrast against my previous daily drivers (ZS5v1), but still overall a decent summary of my feelings.  I've been meaning to do some deeper back-to-back comparisons, but I still haven't gotten around to it as... well honestly they just nail my personal preferences so well that I've had very little desire to pick up anything else of late for any purpose besides sleeping in (they can be a touch bright and vocals forward for that for me).
> 
> So thanks @crabdog for a little piece of audio nirvana... just wish more people could share it.


So glad that someone was able to echo my appreciation of them. With so few people having these I was beginning to wonder if my judgement was off. It's always great to get feedback, which is particularly important to me as people often purchase products based on my recommendations and I don't take that responsibility lightly. Cheers.


----------



## SambalOelek

Slater said:


> No, what we all NEED is for people to contribute. That benefits the entire community.
> 
> What we DON'T NEED is for people to just come and act like a rude tool because somehow THEIR time is much more valuable than everybody else's here. We're all here to help one another - how are you helping? We don't need any help being rude thank you (we've had plenty of that lately thank you).
> 
> ...


Hey SLater!
Sorry for my rude reply...some beers can really make me type really bluntly... i m sorry.
You are very kind, and your help was really appreciated.
Again, my bad.


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 3, 2017)

[



Slater said:


> Uhhh, excuse me for trying to help.
> 
> I took time out of my day to respond to your message and post a DIRECT link to MY post where I spent HOURS analyzing multiple tips for the ZS5/ZS6, the effects of each one, which ones fit, and pros and cons depending on your sound preference and/or sensitivity to treble (or not). In the SAME POST are DIRECT links to the best tips.
> 
> ...



Slater, i m sorry i upset you. my reply was really not kind. 
Let's just forget that small remark  of mine. And let's all be kind to each other. 100% agree.


----------



## Slater

SambalOelek said:


> Hey SLater!
> Sorry for my rude reply...some beers can really make me type really bluntly... i m sorry.
> You are very kind, and your help was really appreciated.
> Again, my bad.





SambalOelek said:


> Slater, i m sorry i upset you. my reply was really not kind.
> Let's just forget that small remark  of mine. And let's all be kind to each other. 100% agree.



Don't worry about it friend. We've all been there


----------



## Happy Hacking (Dec 3, 2017)

Slater said:


> There's a few types of vents.
> 
> I'll speak *generically*, as vents are just one of many factors that affect the sound of a particular headphone/earphone. Other factors include size and type of driver, shape and material of shell, dampening inside of the shell, tuning to the driver itself, etc etc
> 
> ...



Great post again, Slater. In your opinion, how worried should I be about driver flex?
I've always thought the vents at the back would solve the driver flex issue before reading your explanation on the types of vents.
Therefore, I have concluded that few of my bassier DD IEM's which I love, suffer from what I think can be classified as a driver flex. 

Some of them give an audible 'pop' sound after insertion into my ears, which I previously thought was caused by the silicone tips.
Usually how fast does this kill the IEM (if at all?), and how does it affect the sound over time?


----------



## crabdog

Happy Hacking said:


> Great post again, Slater. In your opinion, how worried should I be about driver flex?
> I've always thought the vents at the back would solve the driver flex issue before reading your explanation on the types of vents.
> Therefore, I have concluded that few of my bassier DD IEM's which I love, suffer from what I think can be classified as a driver flex.
> 
> ...


If it's only happening when you insert the IEM it shouldn't be a problem. It's more of a concern if it happens every time you move your jaw or from playing music.

Will it cause damage? It's unlikely in your scenario but having said that it will ultimately depend on the build quality of the IEM which varies greatly between manufacturers. My TFZ Exclusive King developed a shocking case of driver flex and "pops" every time I move my jaw. It was so bad that in the end I just couldn't be bothered to use them anymore.


----------



## Happy Hacking

crabdog said:


> If it's only happening when you insert the IEM it shouldn't be a problem. It's more of a concern if it happens every time you move your jaw or from playing music.
> 
> Will it cause damage? It's unlikely in your scenario but having said that it will ultimately depend on the build quality of the IEM which varies greatly between manufacturers. My TFZ Exclusive King developed a shocking case of driver flex and "pops" every time I move my jaw. It was so bad that in the end I just couldn't be bothered to use them anymore.



I don't recall any popping happening to them other than upon insertion. Thanks for the assurance. 
I really love my vent-less DDs and the seal that they give - gets me feelin the bass.

And wow, sounds like a serious issue on the TFZ Kings. I'd stop using them way before they go bad if they pop on every jaw movement


----------



## Earphone KIng

You guys checked out the QKZ DM7 yet? 
I think these are really amazing for not even $7! Wrote a review about them, my new daily drivers! 

http://www.earphoneking.com/qkz-dm7-review-majin-curse-enables-superior-sound-quality/


----------



## HungryPanda

Earphone KIng said:


> You guys checked out the QKZ DM7 yet?
> I think these are really amazing for not even $7! Wrote a review about them, my new daily drivers!
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/qkz-dm7-review-majin-curse-enables-superior-sound-quality/


I actually just recommended them to someone, great little bass monsters but nice and clear up top


----------



## Pete7874

Earphone KIng said:


> You guys checked out the QKZ DM7 yet?
> I think these are really amazing for not even $7! Wrote a review about them, my new daily drivers!
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/qkz-dm7-review-majin-curse-enables-superior-sound-quality/


Just placed an order. Thanks!

Curious to see how they compare to Tin Audio T2 that I also ordered recently.


----------



## HungryPanda

The TinAudio T2 is a fantastic iem, very natural sounding. The DM7 has more bass and is very lively, I really like both of them


----------



## Slater (Dec 3, 2017)

Happy Hacking said:


> Great post again, Slater. In your opinion, how worried should I be about driver flex?
> I've always thought the vents at the back would solve the driver flex issue before reading your explanation on the types of vents.
> Therefore, I have concluded that few of my bassier DD IEM's which I love, suffer from what I think can be classified as a driver flex.
> 
> ...



I'm certainly no expert, but it is said that driver flex "eventually" damages IEM drivers. I have yet to personally have an IEM go "bad" as the direct result from (known) driver flex. But then again, how would we ever definitively prove it? To me its more of an annoyance. I despise that aluminum foil crunching in my eardrum sound.

Now in theory, you could have enough flex that the diaphragm gets deformed/wrinkled. Then it WOULD affect the sound and could possibly damage the driver more than the minor crunching. That condition is easier to detect on full size headphone drivers (ie 30+mm), because you can visually see the diaphragm easier than an IEMs diaphragm.

Personally, I wouldn't lose any sleep over driver flex in an IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 3, 2017)

Receive my second pair of ZS5....pretty sure I got V1 and V2 now cause soundsignature is quite different as well as the little box was a white one. Can't decide the one I prefer, V1 feel smoother and more balanced but less in your face and detailed while V2 is brighter and cleaner.....will have to listen more as V2 have just 3 hours of listen.

Still amaze about ZS5 value, I really prefer them to Kinera H3 for exemple (even use the cable on the ZS5 while H3 take dusts).

Still waiting for next IEM offering this out-of-this-world price value. Might try the ZS6....but last Alisale kill my wallet for good.

Oh, and I finally receive the Vido too, not bad at all, but with all the hysterical vibe was thinking they will be incredible...but for 4$ yes, it's a mesmerizing earbuds. But, I'll pay anytime the double of this price for a pair of MX500 instead. With the vido their a lack of mids and texture, and bass will go distort at high volume, MX500 need to be at VERY high volume to distort and I don't think its the driver problem. Too much high expectation as said so take this with a grain of salt


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Aloha, I need help selecting some Bluetooth earphones. 

Been talking to a friend about Chinese earphones and he is interested in a TOTALLY wireless Bluetooth model. I don't think he will be too picky, but I would still like to get him something decent with a fair amount of bass since he said he likes bass. Since I have been talking up Chi-Fi, I would like something impressive for the price without going overboard. Probably in the $20 and under range but if there is something that's CONSIDERABLY better for a little bit more, then that would be fine too. He said he will be using it for "_E-books and maybe some music_". 

This style with absolutely no wires. Mahalo.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Earphone KIng said:


> You guys checked out the QKZ DM7 yet?
> I think these are really amazing for not even $7! Wrote a review about them, my new daily drivers!
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/qkz-dm7-review-majin-curse-enables-superior-sound-quality/



Those look just like the QKZ X10. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...iginal-KZ-Earbuds-Headphones/32570941162.html







I have seen them re-branded as "MoreBlue M26" https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...r-Bass-Headset-Sport/1263688_32706857757.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

I gave my DM7 away a loooong time ago. Was not impressed. Ed10 was much better imo.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Aloha, I need help selecting some Bluetooth earphones.
> 
> Been talking to a friend about Chinese earphones and he is interested in a TOTALLY wireless Bluetooth model. I don't think he will be too picky, but I would still like to get him something decent with a fair amount of bass since he said he likes bass. Since I have been talking up Chi-Fi, I would like something impressive for the price without going overboard. Probably in the $20 and under range but if there is something that's CONSIDERABLY better for a little bit more, then that would be fine too. He said he will be using it for "_E-books and maybe some music_".
> 
> This style with absolutely no wires. Mahalo.



The biggest problem with that style (in general) is the terrible battery life. That's why those wireless nano earphones always come with charging cases. Most of them have poor reception due to a lack of room for a proper antenna.

One of the few I'd consider is the Syllable D9x (not the D9). A coworker got a pair and they seemed really nice. It is above your $20 price range though. I've seen it on flash sale and with coupon codes from Gearbest a few times now for much cheaper (you can also use the mobile app to get it 25% cheaper).

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_949423.html

I know you don't like wires, but I would wholeheartedly recommend the Meizu EP52. It's a neckband style.


----------



## Slater (Dec 3, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> I gave my DM7 away a loooong time ago. Was not impressed. Ed10 was much better imo.



Yeah, I'm done with QKZ stuff. 95% of it is subpar.

There is sooo much better stuff out there for the same price or less. For example, for 25% LESS cost than the QKZ DM7 you can get the KZ EDR1 or EDR2, which both leave the DM7 in the dust.

They're maybe useful for donor shells and the free hard carry case, but that's about it.

Never heard the ED10.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Dec 3, 2017)

Slater said:


> The biggest problem with that style (in general) is the terrible battery life. That's why those wireless nano earphones always come with charging cases. Most of them have poor reception due to a lack of room for a proper antenna.
> 
> One of the few I'd consider is the Syllable D9x (not the D9). A coworker got a pair and they seemed really nice. It is above your $20 price range though. I've seen it on flash sale and with coupon codes from Gearbest a few times now for much cheaper (you can also use the mobile app to get it 25% cheaper).
> 
> ...



Thanks Slate. We are still in the feeling out stage on what to get him, so we are still flexible. He isn't poor so he could definitely afford the Syllable D9x ($43.17 via the app), but I was under the impression that we could get something kick ass for $20. I know jack squat about Bluetooth so I will soak in the advice of the experts like yourself. You make some awesome points as always. Would hate to get him something sub par with poor reception and junky battery life. Why is that neckband so huge on the EP52 vs the EP51?

Today I had my first BT earbud experience. Listened to my bother in laws Beats Powerbeats3 that he was raving about, and was totally unimpressed (but I did smile and say "Cool" so I didn't hurt his feelings). $6 KZE and $8 ZS3 absolutely destroy them IMO.

Since you are steering me away from the totally wireless kind, how good would something like the KX ZSE with BT Module/Cable be? What would the drawbacks be compared to the EP52 or even the EP51?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Yeah, I'm done with QKZ stuff. 95% of it is subpar.
> 
> There is sooo much better stuff out there for the same price or less. For example, for 25% LESS cost than the QKZ DM7 you can get the KZ EDR1 or EDR2, which both leave the DM7 in the dust.
> 
> ...



ED10 is one of my personal fav KZs.


----------



## chi-fi mel

Slater said:


> Yeah, I'm done with QKZ stuff. 95% of it is subpar.
> 
> There is sooo much better stuff out there for the same price or less. For example, for 25% LESS cost than the QKZ DM7 you can get the KZ EDR1 or EDR2, which both leave the DM7 in the dust.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't write off QKZ. I have the QKZ 36 and it's excellent. Asian Provocative Ear gives the QKZ DM300 an 8.6, and I'd rate it as an elite performer in both quality and value.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 3, 2017)

So bad to live in the other side of the world of china, in a country with a terrible post office. 3 months ago i had 6 iems, right now i have just 2, and 5 on the way, 6 counting the upcoming zsr, I'll have all of them only about 01/2/2018. They don't get home and the list of orders just keep increasing. In that way i will be always with a order to get home, _ad infitum...

edit: _Ordered a pair of ASK HYBRID, the fr graph on the audiobudget facebook page looks very good, balanced, good mid presence, and good extencion of bass and highs. And igor seems to like them very much. A lot of members here posted good impressions on them. The only problem seems to be quality of construction and problems cable connection-wise


----------



## Skullophile (Dec 3, 2017)

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you received the VE IEMs (Biggies & Smalls) yet?
> 
> Mine arrived a couple of days ago - and I can say that the USD$60 Biggie has the clearest, most detailed Bass I've heard from an earphone (including my LZ-A4, which is double the budget of this "sub 100" thread...).
> Listening to some FLAC files of the UK progressive Celtic rock band, *Iona* (which I really like), subtle differences in the percussion (different drum-heads, and hand-drums) is readily apparent.


Finally someone I trust has thoughts on the Biggie/Smalls!
Edit: among others I trust, I'm catching up on this thread. 
Burn in believers say 50hrs on the biggie.


----------



## ivo001

waveriderhawaii said:


> Aloha, I need help selecting some Bluetooth earphones.
> 
> Been talking to a friend about Chinese earphones and he is interested in a TOTALLY wireless Bluetooth model. I don't think he will be too picky, but I would still like to get him something decent with a fair amount of bass since he said he likes bass. Since I have been talking up Chi-Fi, I would like something impressive for the price without going overboard. Probably in the $20 and under range but if there is something that's CONSIDERABLY better for a little bit more, then that would be fine too. He said he will be using it for "_E-books and maybe some music_".
> 
> This style with absolutely no wires. Mahalo.



He likes Bass, to listen to e-books?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

ivo001 said:


> He likes Bass, to listen to e-books?



He likes bass for the music part.


----------



## Happy Hacking

waveriderhawaii said:


> Aloha, I need help selecting some Bluetooth earphones.
> 
> Been talking to a friend about Chinese earphones and he is interested in a TOTALLY wireless Bluetooth model. I don't think he will be too picky, but I would still like to get him something decent with a fair amount of bass since he said he likes bass. Since I have been talking up Chi-Fi, I would like something impressive for the price without going overboard. Probably in the $20 and under range but if there is something that's CONSIDERABLY better for a little bit more, then that would be fine too. He said he will be using it for "_E-books and maybe some music_".
> 
> This style with absolutely no wires. Mahalo.



The QCY Q29 is great. Longer battery life than the gear iconx and better sounding than those. They're slightly big though, but are lightweight and seal pretty good if you match the correct tip size - i have no issues with them falling off. 

They are overall very compact (small charging case) compared to some other cheap chinese truly wireless earphones with monstrous charging cases. 

They give surprisingly decent SQ for being completely wireless, but are pretty bassy (some bleed into mids).

Only problem is that the initial pairing can be quite frustrating but once you've got that done and figured, subsequent pairing and usage is quick and easy.


----------



## ivo001

Has anybody bought, received and reviewed the Auglamour RT-1 yet?


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks Slate. We are still in the feeling out stage on what to get him, so we are still flexible. He isn't poor so he could definitely afford the Syllable D9x ($43.17 via the app), but I was under the impression that we could get something kick ass for $20. I know jack squat about Bluetooth so I will soak in the advice of the experts like yourself. You make some awesome points as always. Would hate to get him something sub par with poor reception and junky battery life. Why is that neckband so huge on the EP52 vs the EP51?
> 
> Today I had my first BT earbud experience. Listened to my bother in laws Beats Powerbeats3 that he was raving about, and was totally unimpressed (but I did smile and say "Cool" so I didn't hurt his feelings). $6 KZE and $8 ZS3 absolutely destroy them IMO.
> 
> Since you are steering me away from the totally wireless kind, how good would something like the KX ZSE with BT Module/Cable be? What would the drawbacks be compared to the EP52 or even the EP51?



The EP51 is a few years old. It's a traditional bluetooth sports earphone, that has 2 pods connected to one another by a single wire, and that wire has a small control box somewhere in-line. They are similar to the Powerbeats only there is no earhook.

The EP52 is an evolved version, that has 2 pods each connected by a short wire to a central "neckband". The silicone neckband, which goes around the back of your neck and rests comfortably, contains the battery on 1 side side and the control box on the other side. When not in use, the earpods connect together via a magnet.

The EP52 has a regular nozzle and uses traditional eartips (and thus can tip roll), where the older EP51 uses a proprietary all-in-one combination silicone cover, earhook, and eartip.

I have not heard the sound of the EP51, but the sound of the EP52 is great if you like full size Beats headphones (vshaped with boosted bass). It has 8 hour battery life, bluetooth 4.2 and aptx, and no bluetooth lag. Nor sure of the battery life on the EP51.


----------



## ivo001

Slater said:


> The EP51 is a few years old. It's a traditional bluetooth sports earphone, that has 2 pods connected to one another by a single wire, and that wire has a small control box somewhere in-line. They are similar to the Powerbeats only there is no earhook.
> 
> The EP52 is an evolved version, that has 2 pods each connected by a short wire to a central "neckband". The silicone neckband, which goes around the back of your neck and rests comfortably, contains the battery on 1 side side and the control box on the other side. When not in use, the earpods connect together via a magnet.
> 
> ...



Battery life on the EP51 is 5-6 hours from my experience.


----------



## Autostart

Hey guys. Looking for Xmas presents (finder fees may apply ). I tried to get some recomentions on a budget set IEM's a couple weeks ago but this thread was red hot and very active over what, I can't remember. Pretty Sure it was over a set of IEM's someone received. 

Now that's it's cooled down some would you'all recommend..... maybe like a top 5 semi budget set of IEM's?

Budget $100 - $150


----------



## wastan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Receive my second pair of ZS5....pretty sure I got V1 and V2 now cause soundsignature is quite different as well as the little box was a white one. Can't decide the one I prefer, V1 feel smoother and more balanced but less in your face and detailed while V2 is brighter and cleaner.....will have to listen more as V2 have just 3 hours of listen.


 
Don't be too sure. I've got a v1 and recently got a second ZS5. From the sound, I assumed it was a v2. Nope. looking down the barrel there's only one BA. Ultimately I'll get the courage to dissect and see if anything explains the different sounds (different BA in the barrel etc.).


----------



## CoiL (Dec 4, 2017)

Earphone KIng said:


> You guys checked out the QKZ DM7 yet?
> I think these are really amazing for not even $7! Wrote a review about them, my new daily drivers!
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/qkz-dm7-review-majin-curse-enables-superior-sound-quality/


Aren`t they just rebrand of old KZ ED10/11 stock? ED10/11 are more balanced sounding than most KZs but nothing special about SQ. They are still quite good though but no match with ZS5v1 or  ZST(modded) in terms of SQ.


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Aren`t they just rebrand of old KZ ED10/11 stock? ED10/11 are more balanced sounding than most KZs but nothing special about SQ.



They're a lot warmer and bassier. I personally didn't like them at all. Good cable though. Much beefier than pretty much anything you'll find on a KZ, minus the fire hose on the ZN1 Mini of course


----------



## Niyologist

I got the Auglamour RT-1. Paired it up with the OPUS #1. Impressions will be posted in 6 hours. Maybe less.


----------



## SambalOelek

Just swapped the default cable with the new silver cable for the KZ ZS5

The KZ SZ5 just got a tad better!
recommended upgrade.
Not sure if i should still buy these 'eartip' replacements as well ? (alternative ones then the ones that came with them...)


----------



## oyobass

SambalOelek said:


> Just swapped the default cable with the new silver cable for the KZ ZS5
> 
> The KZ SZ5 just got a tad better!
> recommended upgrade.
> Not sure if i should still buy these 'eartip' replacements as well ? (alternative ones then the ones that came with them...)


If you get a good seal and you like the amount of treble you get with the stock tips, no need to change them out. 

If you want a bit more isolation, a bit less treble, better comfort or better ability to have the things stay in your ear, a set of New Bee foam tips is an inexpensive way to do it. The 4.9mm set fit the ZS5 perfectly. 
Here is a link to the Amazon listing, (also available from Gearbest and Ali Express for even less money)
https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-New...071HT121F/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
If you decide you like them, several vendors on Ali Express sell foams in bulk very reasonably.


----------



## SambalOelek

oyobass said:


> If you get a good seal and you like the amount of treble you get with the stock tips, no need to change them out.
> 
> If you want a bit more isolation, a bit less treble, better comfort or better ability to have the things stay in your ear, a set of New Bee foam tips is an inexpensive way to do it. The 4.9mm set fit the ZS5 perfectly.
> Here is a link to the Amazon listing, (also available from Gearbest and Ali Express for even less money)
> ...


That's a superb answer, oyobass.
Do you have these tips? New BEe tips are these kind of the best for the ZS5, according to the folks around here?


----------



## Pete7874

oyobass said:


> If you get a good seal and you like the amount of treble you get with the stock tips, no need to change them out.
> 
> If you want a bit more isolation, a bit less treble, better comfort or better ability to have the things stay in your ear, a set of New Bee foam tips is an inexpensive way to do it. The 4.9mm set fit the ZS5 perfectly.
> Here is a link to the Amazon listing, (also available from Gearbest and Ali Express for even less money)
> ...


Anyone know if these would fit Tin Audio T2 and QKZ DM7?  If not, are there any other eartips that would offer a notable improvement in sealing/audio quality over stock eartips provided with these two IEMs?   Granted, not all our ear canals are shaped the same way, so this may be rather subjective...


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 4, 2017)

happy hacking pointed these ones,they are much cheaper then on amazon... i might give these a shot, for 2 dollar can't loose and just add a VE MONK PLUS for another 7 dollar or so...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...-a54b-4fdf-ab55-c7db5c6ecf93&rmStoreLevelAB=1


----------



## oyobass

SambalOelek said:


> happy hacking pointed these ones,they are much cheaper then on amazon... i might give these a shot, for 2 dollar can't loose and just add a VE MONK PLUS for another 7 dollar or so...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...-a54b-4fdf-ab55-c7db5c6ecf93&rmStoreLevelAB=1


Many people use the New Bee tips, many also use the tips in your link with good results.

I like the New Bee kit with small medium and large tips as a first time buy. You get 4 tips of each size, so you can find what works for you, and have a spare set. Some people find that they take different sizes in each ear, or prefer different sizes for different IEMs. The kit lets you experiment and find the best fit for you.

After you find the right size, you can order only that size.

Foam tips won't last forever. I get several months out of a pair before I have to change them out due to wear and general grossness, but the benefits outweigh the limited lifespan for me. I use New Bee Large tips put on the IEM nozzle backwards to get the right fit, (see my profile picture to see what it looks like).

Half the fun of this hobby (or obsession) is tweaking things until you get the fit and sound "just right". The other half is actually listening to music with the darn things...


----------



## oyobass

Pete7874 said:


> Anyone know if these would fit Tin Audio T2 and QKZ DM7?  If not, are there any other eartips that would offer a notable improvement in sealing/audio quality over stock eartips provided with these two IEMs?   Granted, not all our ear canals are shaped the same way, so this may be rather subjective...


I'm not familiar with either of those. The tips mentioned in the last few pages are dirt cheap, unlike the Comply-brand tips that are 18 bucks for a set of 3 pair, so you can afford to experiment.

Put a ruler over the end of the nozzle and measure the outside diameter. If it is just about 5mm to 7mm, these tips should work.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 4, 2017)

wastan said:


> Don't be too sure. I've got a v1 and recently got a second ZS5. From the sound, I assumed it was a v2. Nope. looking down the barrel there's only one BA. Ultimately I'll get the courage to dissect and see if anything explains the different sounds (different BA in the barrel etc.).


Oh......thanks man for letting me know HOW to know different version of ZS5, now i'm CERTAIN it's the V2 because I can clearly see 2 BA driver and in other version I can clearly see 1BA (little further in the back of nozzle). Don't know if the white box is a trustable sign, but its easy to look inside. Don't think im able to take pictures of such little details, but i'm glad to have 2 different version, will compare them more.

This 2 BA in front explain the brighter soundsignature too.


----------



## Slater

SambalOelek said:


> New BEe tips are these kind of the best for the ZS5, according to the folks around here?



They *work* but they are not the *best* foam tips. The New Bee foams fit a little loose, and because of that often have trouble staying on the ZS5 and ZS6.


----------



## c4rb0n

Any thoughts on the Weezer A15 brothers? 

Wish List for Xmas:
1. LZ A4
2. ToneKing NineTails
3. Weezer A15
4. Svara Reds

Arranged according to Price LOL

Is the Weezer worth it for 65 dollars?


----------



## Niyologist (Dec 4, 2017)

After listening to the Auglamour RT-1 for a few hours. Here are a few pros and cons.

Pros:

-Very deep and smooth bass, yet punchy
-Smooth mids
-faint sparkle in treble
-Snug fit
-Slightly above average build
-Excellent packaging
-Very good isolation

Cons:

-Mild Driver flex on both ear pieces
-finish on housing looks a bit underdone
-driver flex blocks out sound. Unless if you have the proper seal and fit.


----------



## chinmie

Niyologist said:


> After listening to the Auglamour RT-1 for a few hours. Here are a few pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



Shame, I really like the design,but driver flex means a no go for me. thanks for the review


----------



## Niyologist

chinmie said:


> Shame, I really like the design,but driver flex means a no go for me. thanks for the review



No problem. One thing about the DF. It might be a defect. Unless if no one mentioned it.


----------



## chickenmoon

Received a Simgot EN700 Bass this afternoon and let me tell you guys, once that beast is tamed, it is quite phenomenal.  Endless eargasm...


----------



## paulindss

Seen you guys being very positive about Kz edr2 few pages ago, got me curious and i grabbed one. I'm kinda skeptical, let's see if i really like them, or will give as a present to someone.


----------



## c4rb0n

Any suggestions of a good IEM on the 70$ range?


----------



## thejoker13

Autostart said:


> Hey guys. Looking for Xmas presents (finder fees may apply ). I tried to get some recomentions on a budget set IEM's a couple weeks ago but this thread was red hot and very active over what, I can't remember. Pretty Sure it was over a set of IEM's someone received.
> 
> Now that's it's cooled down some would you'all recommend..... maybe like a top 5 semi budget set of IEM's?
> 
> Budget $100 - $150


I own and can recommend the following:
Toneking nine tails (fun and musical, with filters that can drastically tailor the sound to your preferences) $100-120.00 
Brainwavz B200 (musical, detailed with an awesome sound stage). $80-100
Bosshifi B3 (midcentric,  balanced) $30-40.00 The B3 punches above it's price point in my opinion. 
Klipsch x11 (resolving, detailed sound) $75-100.00
If you have any questions about any of the ones I mentioned or have in my profile inventory, please feel free to ask me and I'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## vladstef

Niyologist said:


> After listening to the Auglamour RT-1 for a few hours. Here are a few pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



I am receiving mine hopefully soon, but I am not keeping them if the driver flexes, I'm alergic to it. I'm surprised this hasn't come up yet, perhaps you were unlucky with QC..


----------



## crabdog

c4rb0n said:


> Any thoughts on the Weezer A15 brothers?
> 
> Wish List for Xmas:
> 1. LZ A4
> ...


My review of the Whizzer A15: https://primeaudio.org/whizzer-a15/

I have the new Whizzer Pro on the way and will leave some impressions here as well.


----------



## Niyologist

This review matched my observations very well.

https://medium.com/resonance-reviews/auglamour-rt-1-review-unapologetically-different-ec76dd4100ad


----------



## Signal2Noise

A note on the 1MORE Triple Driver earphones.

Buried somewhere in this thread I had already posted that I purchased these as a birthday gift for my teen-aged son. The 1MORE are his first foray into better quality audio for his phone and laptop. Audio on these is actually pretty impressive considering the price paid. Unfortunately after about a month of use the right earpiece stopped working. There is no physical damage to the connector or cable so it was a mystery as to what the cause was. After getting into contact with 1MORE a replacement set was dispatched which all total took about 2 weeks of correspondence. It was determined that there was a faulty wire connection inside the right monitor. Overall it was quite an effortless transaction and I recommend 1MORE based on their customer service in addition to the overall quality of product at this price point.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, i'm a audio sicko, and after ordering Bossfi Blon B8 Headphone (that I should receive tommorow) a headfier insert an headphone obsession in my head: the *TAKSTAR PRO82*!

As they were about 100$....I did not press buy button, but I finally find them for 63$ here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...stereo-PC-recording-and-game/32841397637.html

And guess what? I will give them a try. They look so nice and sound promise are very very HIGH! 

Will share impression....and even write a full review of them if they REALLY excite me


----------



## zedbg

Damn thats one hard to resist price for Pro82, and i just bought MDH9000 and havent received it yet


----------



## Happy Hacking

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, i'm a audio sicko, and after ordering Bossfi Blon B8 Headphone (that I should receive tommorow) a headfier insert an headphone obsession in my head: the *TAKSTAR PRO82*!
> 
> As they were about 100$....I did not press buy button, but I finally find them for 63$ here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...stereo-PC-recording-and-game/32841397637.html
> ...



I just recently received my MDH9000. Why are you doing this to me? My buy-list is insane right now... not sure how much longer i can hold the temptations. I'm really trying to save up for the LZ A4.


----------



## KipNix (Dec 6, 2017)

Chineseboy555 said:


> all my friends ... do you know EINSEAR T2 earphones? ... it's good? And how about sound signature of EINSEAR T2 ? ...


I didn't care for the Einsear T2. The sound was V-shaped; the mids and upper mids were non-existent or muddy if there were any. The soundstage was really small. All of this was tested with some Comply tips and also the stock ones. It was only $10 so lesson learned.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hey fellow head-fier's, just wanted to mention that I revamped my home page with quick small impressions and line-up of all my current and new IEM's. 

Including: Tinaudio T2, MaGaosi K5, PODOOR J20 (China) / EMI-CI880 (Overseas), MEMT R7 ....Others will follow, soon!

Take a look: https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/ 


-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Happy Hacking said:


> I just recently received my MDH9000. Why are you doing this to me? My buy-list is insane right now... not sure how much longer i can hold the temptations. I'm really trying to save up for the LZ A4.



Lol.....why did I do this to me too? As said, audiophile is like an auto-immune disease, it take control of my whole body and mind....i'm no master of my action because of this addiction! I really should get a proper diagnose before a doctor or usher come hitting at my door!

My headphones collection begin to look like to my IEM one....i'm kind of finish with sub-50$ models (got 4 Superlux, a basic cheapo Takstar, ISK2010 wich I adore, some crappy Edifier and my beloved Koss Portapro among others....), its time to try 50-100$ stuffs, and encourage chinese manufacturer to work as hard on headphones conception and Sound techs than IEM (wich they begin to master really well!).

In 3 hours I will go to postal office: Blon B8 are waiting for me there


----------



## vladstef

1clearhead said:


> Hey fellow head-fier's, just wanted to mention that I revamped my home page with quick small impressions and line-up of all my current and new IEM's.
> 
> Including: Tinaudio T2, MaGaosi K5, PODOOR J20 (China) / EMI-CI880 (Overseas), MEMT R7 ....Others will follow, soon!
> 
> ...



Sound signature for KZ ZS5 - "Bright, balanced with enhanced vocal and clarity"

I strongly disagree with this, for me it's not even close to being balanced and it has recessed vocals.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zedbg said:


> Damn thats one hard to resist price for Pro82, and i just bought MDH9000 and havent received it yet


Yeah, if your like me and don't care about the box....pass midnight, I became very fragile to this type of temptation and easily press buy button. It make me do lot of error, but I don't think this will be one more. Hope so!

MDH9000 look super nice too, ISK is a go too brand, sometime I even wonder if their clone are better than original models hehe


----------



## ivo001

Massdrop has a very interesting deal, is it worth it?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/brainw...-grab-bag?utm_source=linkshare&referer=F96PEQ

$23,99 + shipping gives you a:

Brainwavz Jive ($24.99 value): 15.6%
Brainwavz S0 ($44.99 value): 46.9%
Brainwavz S3 ($74.99 value): 15.6%
Brainwavz B150 ($69.50 value): 6.3%
Brainwavz M100 ($89.50 value): 15.6%
Now I have no clue how these stack up to 2017 IEM at their value levels.


----------



## 1clearhead

vladstef said:


> Sound signature for KZ ZS5 - "Bright, balanced with enhanced vocal and clarity"
> 
> I strongly disagree with this, for me it's not even close to being balanced and it has recessed vocals.


It's okay to disagree, for we all have different AMPS and DAC's to go by....the same way others may disagree with you and sources you might be going by as well. But, the majority might disagree with your comments overall knowing that the ZS5 are some of the most sought-out KZ's for such great vocals and midrange at such a low price.


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 6, 2017)

ivo001 said:


> $23,99 + shipping gives you a:
> 
> Brainwavz S0 ($44.99 value): 46.9%


I bought one of those on eBay the other day for ~£10, boxed and almost new and the IEM wasn't worth that money IMO, nice set of accessories though, comply foams and case so the money  was not all lost.


----------



## RvTrav

Niyologist said:


> After listening to the Auglamour RT-1 for a few hours. Here are a few pros and cons.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



I found that using wide bore tips on the RT-1 greatly reduced the driver flex.  Today I put the supplied tips back on.  When I received the RT-1 I couldn't fit the ear pieces into my ears without driver flex with the supplied tips.  Now the driver flex is greatly reduced even with the supplied tips, so this seem to be an issue that resolves over time.  I added a wire tie to the cable to act as a chin slider as I found that the cable was very springy and I kept losing a good seal when I moved.  The chin slider helps in controlling this.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Man......
yes I receive the Blon...but NOT the one I order!!!

I receive the B7 wich are open back....not bad sounding from the 5 minutes I use it but it was a closed headphone I need so I feel really betray by the seller. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Will share more toughs once I get back some money from this absurd error.

Receive the Bossfi B3 iem too. Not try yet.


----------



## Niyologist

RvTrav said:


> I found that using wide bore tips on the RT-1 greatly reduced the driver flex.  Today I put the supplied tips back on.  When I received the RT-1 I couldn't fit the ear pieces into my ears without driver flex with the supplied tips.  Now the driver flex is greatly reduced even with the supplied tips, so this seem to be an issue that resolves over time.  I added a wire tie to the cable to act as a chin slider as I found that the cable was very springy and I kept losing a good seal when I moved.  The chin slider helps in controlling this.



Thank you for your feedback. I agree with all of this. I'll make my own chin slider to fix the springy cable and seal.


----------



## Skullophile

1clearhead said:


> It's okay to disagree, for we all have different AMPS and DAC's to go by....the same way others may disagree with you and sources you might be going by as well. But, the majority might disagree with your comments overall knowing that the ZS5 are some of the most sought-out KZ's for such great vocals and midrange at such a low price.



I would have to agree with @vladstef on this one. I find the ZS5 anything but balanced, quite V-shaped and very coloured.


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Skullophile said:


> I would have to agree with @vladstef on this one. I find the ZS5 anything but balanced, quite V-shaped and very coloured.



That's what I found. It's not a bad deal for the US$18.99 which I paid, but they don't get any ear time with me. Obviously, others disagree.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> It's okay to disagree, for we all have different AMPS and DAC's to go by....the same way others may disagree with you and sources you might be going by as well. But, the majority might disagree with your comments overall knowing that the ZS5 are some of the most sought-out KZ's for such great vocals and midrange at such a low price.


Did you try V1 and V2 version? 
Whats the one you have?
Vocal of version 2 are more fowards, as well a brightness (but perhaps this is due to silver cable).

Anyway, people stick about the term ''balanced'' and interpret is as ''neutral'' I think, they do not sound neutral but I agree that they are far from being a V shape beast, look like all freq are pumped up somewhere, wich make them so much fun to listen. I consider them being power hungry too, and benifit from amping for sure (it happen lot of time with multi driver IEM even when impendance isnt that high).


----------



## Strat Rider

I also have the QCY and for the money, and portability i like them alot.

Recently, i have changed to a BT dongle by avantree, (not ch-ifi), the  clipper pro.
I don't mind the wires tucked into my collar as long as i can listen to my iem-of the day.

I have also been known to slip a pair of rock zircons or memt x5's inside my helmet from time to time.


----------



## Slater (Dec 6, 2017)

So my *ASK* Hybrids arrived today (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...s-HIFI-Hybrid-technology-DIY/32828678398.html).

These are the "twin brother" to the *ASY* Hybrid that @Vidal posted about here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-289#post-13834559
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-897#post-13868249
Like Vidal, the ASK shell comes apart easily (mine didn't "fall apart" like his, but it does easily snap apart if you wish). There is no glue - the shell simply pops apart using a spudger tool, guitar pick, butter knife, etc.

The box has a nice presentation - nice silicone tips (like Sony hybrid style), and the cable is decent (although a bit stiff and springy).

And like the few others that have tried them, my ASK had a few problems right out of the box:

The removable cable cuts in and out of the earpieces when moving around. This appears to be due to the pins in the female socket (on the shell) not making good contact with the pins on the male plug (on the cable). The solution is to gently bend the pins in the female socket (on the shell) either slightly apart or slightly together, so that the plug fits tighter. They only need to be bent very slightly (a fraction of a millimeter). I used tweezers, but you could use a small flathead screwdriver such as the type to repair glasses.
The shell comes apart easily. This is by design (for manufacturing), as the halves of the shell are only held together by a number of clips. The solution is to just put a few strategic micro drops of glue along the seam of the 2 halves (you don't even have to tale apart the shell for this - just put the drops on the seam on the outside of the shell) . I used Lazer Bond UV glue, but fast drying epoxy would work fine as well. Be aware that there's are a number of vents along the seam (like on the KZ ZS5), so make sure you don't put the glue in the vents.
Something was rattling around on the inside of 1 of the IEMs. Upon opening it up, I found that the 8mm DD was just floating around in the shell - in other words, it had no glue holding it in. The 8mm DD in the other IEM had a *tiny* bit of glue holding the DD in, but certainly not enough to SEAL the DD driver. I reglued both drivers, totally sealing them around the edges like they should be.
The sound is quite neutral OOTB. Sub-bass is almost non-existent. The sound reminds me of an open headphone.

It appears that the sound is due to the numerous vents along the seam (like the KZ ZS5), and the drivers not really being sealed with glue. Once the DD is sealed with glue, *some* sub-bass appears. It's still quite neutral overall, but it was nice to have the bottom end filled in with a bit of sub-bass when called upon. Midrange and treble is clean. They have decent clarity, and nice sparkle. Vocals sound good. Good soundstage. No sibilance. No driver flex. The stock cable has some microphonics, even though these are behind-the-ear.

I have not done anything with the seam vents - I will likely experiment with sealing some/all of the vents to see if I can coax some additional sub-bass (which is my sound preference).

These would make excellent donors for DIY IEMs. They are very comfy, come apart easily and everything is easy to see and work on, they use 1x8mm DD drivers (in addition to 1xBA in the nozzle), and all of the driver and external plug connections are on a separate circuit board that also has crossover components. It would be easy to change out the resistors, solder in different drivers, disconnect the BA if desired, and very possibly change the plug to a MMCX or KZ style 2-pin plug.

Regardless, if you can deal with the few minor niggles with this hybrid - gluing the DD so it's sealed, tweaking the pins so the plug is tight, and adding a few drops of glue to the seam so the shells stay secure - this is a good IEM for the $18 price. *Especially if you're tired of the same old v-shaped sound.*

BTW, Vidal got no after sales support from the vendor for his problematic pair, but for such a low price I didn't care. Since almost everyone that has tried the ASK or ASY so far has reported similar issues, I would just expect the issues I listed above and expect to fix them yourself. It is not hard and takes 10 minutes. Should you have to do this? No, but this isn't totally surprising when dealing with low-end/mass-produced ChiFi. If you expect perfection OOTB, steer clear.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Here's some photos, showing the halves of the shells (with the clips and ZS5-ish seam vents), the circuit board/crossover, and the "loose" 8mm DD driver that was just flopping around. Click if you want to see the photos larger.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

No go for me with such bad QC....its very disastrous in fact, the list is LONG! Nice to have feedback about them telling the downside!

At the very moment, I live the opposite experience with newly arrived in ears the nice Bossfi B3.Very promising sounding, but everybody just share go words about them so its no surprise, quite warm but still have texture and its on the right bassy side. My attempt was high but iM not disapointed at all and can imagine listening to them alot in a futur. Vocals look nice too....need more than 5 minutes to comment further. But, its a winner from first listen!


----------



## Sulbh

So Fiio F5 are best in ears under $100?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

There certainly not bad and I was impressed by them and it include a balanced cable wich is nice, so I think its a good buy. Must admit they hide a phenomenal dynamic driver in these, but it neither super detailed or bassy, U shapd with quite clear vocal, but not a super textured sound, a little dark and airy but not 3D presentation like we can find with hybrid IEM. It think there better value in sound, but not in accessories (a balanced cable cost about 10-20$). Personally I prefer ZS5 exciting sound over this flatter F5. I don't like to advice IEM I did not try, but Simgot Bass or Pro, TFZ King or lower in price TinAudio and Svara Red look more promising. I prefer my PMV A01 MK2 too (easier to drive, better instrument separation and way more detailed).


----------



## vector84

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I consider them being power hungry too, and benifit from amping for sure (it happen lot of time with multi driver IEM even when impendance isnt that high).


There's like 100 pages about this in the KZ thread - fyi it's actually that their (ZS5v1) impedance is too low (4.8ohms) = crazy current hungry.


----------



## Holypal

Sulbh said:


> So Fiio F5 are best in ears under $100?



No


----------



## HUGO SILVA

does anyone own MONK IE Biggie and Smalls? Are they good for 60 $?


----------



## Sulbh

Holypal said:


> No


So which one?


----------



## Holypal

Sulbh said:


> So which one?



Everyone has their own preferences. But definitely not F5.


----------



## razorpakk

Spent about a month with the **** UEs. Just like with many products in this thread, it's shocking how much can be had for 25$.

Makes me smile whenever I'm on the tube and I see people with much more expensive gear which sounds like a joke compared to most chi-fi offerings.


----------



## Holypal

razorpakk said:


> Spent about a month with the **** UEs. Just like with many products in this thread, it's shocking how much can be had for 25$.
> 
> Makes me smile whenever I'm on the tube and I see people with much more expensive gear which sounds like a joke compared to most chi-fi offerings.



I hope **** is still developing new earphones.


----------



## wijnands

Coming back to my UiiSii HM7..

Either these are growing on me or they have improved with use. 

Sibilance is totally gone now. I've changed tips  to some smaller ones I had lying around so I can now get these to fit properly.  For me these have developed in really likeable earphones. Not the detail wonders for my Bach as my sony BA's are but all round for pop, TV and jazz they really are very competent. Musical sound, rich, not heavy on the bass but not exactly light either. Decent seperation.  Build in mic is really good enough for calls. 
I can now also say that the build quality is proving to be more than I expected. I am not gentle with these but the cable does not show it at all. 

Every time I get these out of my work bag I'm amazed at the quality they manage to turn out for $7.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you try V1 and V2 version?
> Whats the one you have?
> Vocal of version 2 are more fowards, as well a brightness (but perhaps this is due to silver cable).
> 
> Anyway, people stick about the term ''balanced'' and interpret is as ''neutral'' I think, they do not sound neutral but *I agree that they are far from being a V shape beast*, look like all freq are pumped up somewhere, wich make them so much fun to listen. I consider them being power hungry too, and benifit from amping for sure (it happen lot of time with multi driver IEM even when impendance isnt that high).


I have the V1.....and totally agree with you and the terminology of being more balanced than neutral or V shaped.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 7, 2017)

razorpakk said:


> Spent about a month with the **** UEs. Just like with many products in this thread, it's shocking how much can be had for 25$.
> 
> Makes me smile whenever I'm on the tube and I see people with much more expensive gear which sounds like a joke compared to most chi-fi offerings.


Hehe, and from the headphone of your picture, you can laugh about all those funny looking people wearing big gangsta rap Beats headphone LOL


----------



## Skullophile

About the Zs5 being balanced or neutral?

I found this on the internet, is a good read, here's a snippet.

"A truly neutral headphone or speaker would reproduce every frequency of sound across the whole range of hearing in equal measure, with nary a decibel of difference between them. The laws of physics make this pretty tough. Every speaker or headphone driver is going to have its own voicing depending on the design, just as every human voice sounds different."

Credit goes to https://medium.com/@Xander51/audio-...ole-your-brain-plays-in-all-this-2ec761759f7b

This is what etymotic is trying to achieve with their iems and using the Harman curve to adjust to the sound coming from inside the ear and not being affected by the outer ear.
It's widely accepted that an Er4S is a neutralish iem.
Now compare that to the ZS5 and you have a polar opposite in my opinion. 
Ety bass is impossibly tight and controlled, mids are in line and highs are in line also.
Zs5 bass is enhanced and boomy, mids get overshadowed by the huge bass and highs are bright, sibilant and peaky.
Would you call the ZS5 bright? If so it's not neutral it's bright.

Balanced is just a quick way to describe to someone else that nothing is too out of place.
If something sounds balanced it does not suffer from something like for example, a tuning that is the old consumer tuning with enhanced bass and hugely rolled off highs.

So in summary a neutral iem does not add any colour to the sound similar to an etymotic.
To my ears the ZS5 is very coloured and one of the most coloured I've ever heard so I don't consider it close to neutral.
And for balanced the ZS5 has more bass and highs than it has mids so to my ears it is not balanced.


----------



## razorpakk

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, and from the headphone of your picture, you can laugh about all those funny looking people wearing big gangsta rap Beats headphone LOL



Some of them listen to music though their beanies. 
I guess they're just taming the highs.


----------



## paulindss

HUGO SILVA said:


> does anyone own MONK IE Biggie and Smalls? Are they good for 60 $?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ve-monk-ie-biggie-and-smalls-discussion-and-impressions.863977/

Here you got a thread dedicated to that.

Abraço.


----------



## Slater

Skullophile said:


> About the Zs5 being balanced or neutral?
> 
> I found this on the internet, is a good read, here's a snippet.
> 
> ...



Wow, never heard anyone claim the ZS5 was neutral. Far from it.


----------



## Otto Motor

normanl said:


> I'm also very interested in this iem.


I am absolutely fascinated by the Tin Audio T2: well built, good soundstage, neutral tuning. They deviate from the typical v-shape in this price category. I like them better than my Sennheiser in-ear Momentum, much more than KZ ZS5 and similar models. Bass is good as is: but many others tape off the bass vent, which brings them back to V-shape.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 7, 2017)

Slater said:


> Wow, never heard anyone claim the ZS5 was neutral. Far from it.


I'd say the ZS5 are a waste of money! Horrible sound signature with tinny mids for the price. Get the Brainwavz B100, they are balanced and neutral.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say the ZS5 are a waste of money! Horrible sound signature with tinny mids for the price. Get the Brainwavz B100, they are balanced and neutral.



I'm so conflicted with this statement. The first half...  Second half  B100 is fantastic but personally I'd splurge for the B400 (and I did, even though I already have a review sample...it's that good).


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 7, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say the ZS5 are a waste of money! Horrible sound signature with tinny mids for the price. Get the Brainwavz B100, they are balanced and neutral.





B9Scrambler said:


> I'm so conflicted with this statement. The first half...  Second half  B100 is fantastic but personally I'd splurge for the B400 (and I did, even though I already have a review sample...it's that good).


Didn't we talk below $100? The B400 are not in that category. And if I went up there, I would try some Etymotics.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Didn't we talk below $100? The B400 are not in that category. And if I went up there, I would some some Etymotics.



Sure, but if you issue the charge in two halves each half is below 100 USD. It's basically the same thing.


----------



## Otto Motor

HUGO SILVA said:


> personal, someone knows the in ear LKER i8? Is it a good product? Worth it?


I have them and don't like them at all. Way too bassy massacring the soundstage. Good mids, but the bass is pushing too much. I much prefer the Tin Audio T2, which have a fairly neutral tuning.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Sure, but if you issue the charge in two halves each half is below 100 USD. It's basically the same thing.


But for CDN $44, you get decent earphones with the B100.


----------



## vector84 (Dec 7, 2017)

Skullophile said:


> About the Zs5 being balanced or neutral?
> 
> I found this on the internet, is a good read, here's a snippet.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd call the ZS5v1 U-shaped... But if you're going to make claims like that, you should at least back them up... so let's have a bit of fun:

ER-4S Harman target compensated (source):






And here's a rough one of the ZS5v1:




PS: Those are from different standards compliant couplers, so data past 10kHz shouldn't be considered relevant.

Also the ER-4S is targeted to diffuse field neutral, not Harman target neutral, and it hits its target very precisely (ref).


----------



## Otto Motor

razorpakk said:


> Some of them listen to music though their beanies.
> I guess they're just taming the highs.


Heyhey, I use the Koss KSC75 under my toque: warms the ears in the Canadian winter.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Sure, but if you issue the charge in two halves each half is below 100 USD. It's basically the same thing.



B400 was $150 all during black friday and cyber monday. You didn't pay $200 did you?


----------



## Wiljen

they are $161 now if you use the coupon code.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> B400 was $150 all during black friday and cyber monday. You didn't pay $200 did you?



Almost. They gave me an additional discount but even with that I spent almost 200 USD. 30 USD premium for the Crimson Red model. Worth every penny.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> But for CDN $44, you get decent earphones with the B100.



More than decent. The B100 is awesome and I'd take it 10/10 times over the more expensive B150, and a whole heap of other iems for that matter. All I was saying was that I'd spend the extra and get the B400 because it's worth it, which I did. However, in the spirit of the thread I'd not turn anyone from the B100. It's great.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say the ZS5 are a waste of money! Horrible sound signature with tinny mids for the price. Get the Brainwavz B100, they are balanced and neutral.


How can 20$ be a waste of money....I really don,t understand harsh statement like this...must of time its from people that get alot of money. So money didnt mean anything to them, subjectivity became very dangerous in this type of assumption. KZ ZS5 are incredible for the price, and they got very present mids, little harsh, but never overshadowed by bass exactly because they got 4 drivers. Are they colored? Hell yes. But soundsignature is like....pushing every freqs spectrum so it create a wow effect, for some it create nausea, its okay, but other find it very entertaining, like me wich enjoy real neutral iem too and even own Etymotic (sell them) wich I personally find extremely boring (I listen to classical and jazz mustly, but in both, bass need some roundness and impact, and soundstage I like it airy, not intimate like sound is screw in your head).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Almost. They gave me an additional discount but even with that I spent almost 200 USD. 30 USD premium for the Crimson Red model. Worth every penny.


Hi man, its out of topic a little, but I see you picture have the Faudio S1 player....is it any good??? This brand really intrigue me!


----------



## loomisjohnson

(also posted in other chifi thread)
Guys:
I have to return my defective Svara Reds to HCK--what's the cheapest way to ship them back from the US to China?
Thanks


----------



## Matija Osrečki

loomisjohnson said:


> (also posted in other chifi thread)
> Guys:
> I have to return my defective Svara Reds to HCK--what's the cheapest way to ship them back from the US to China?
> Thanks


What's the issue? I'm also not too happy about mine


----------



## loomisjohnson

mine had extremely low output and sounded muffled (tried cable-rolling, to no effect)--given the high praise bestowed here i'm sure that i got a bad set. no hassles from hck on the return, so i don't want to pile up on him


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> How can 20$ be a waste of money....I really don,t understand harsh statement like this...must of time its from people that get alot of money. So money didnt mean anything to them, subjectivity became very dangerous in this type of assumption. KZ ZS5 are incredible for the price, and they got very present mids, little harsh, but never overshadowed by bass exactly because they got 4 drivers. Are they colored? Hell yes. But soundsignature is like....pushing every freqs spectrum so it create a wow effect, for some it create nausea, its okay, but other find it very entertaining, like me wich enjoy real neutral iem too and even own Etymotic (sell them) wich I personally find extremely boring (I listen to classical and jazz mustly, but in both, bass need some roundness and impact, and soundstage I like it airy, not intimate like sound is screw in your head).


Fair enough. I should have explained myself better. First, I paid CDN $36 for the ZS5, second, they were totally overhyped, third, you got decent KZ over-ear cabled earphones at CDN $15, fourth, I have a bucket full of similar cheepoes (all at a lower price), and fifth, they have terrible mids (for their money/hype) and are overly harsh sounding to my ears. They do work well on an airplane or bus because they have much oomph. In this price category, I fared infinitely better with the Tin Audio T2 at CDN $38. A hugely better sounding earphone with a relatively neutral tuning.


----------



## Pete7874

Sounds like you may have overpaid for the ZS5.  Normally the ZS5 can be had for half the price of TinAudio T2, so that's probably not a fair  comparison.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I paid 50 CAD (early adopter fee) for one of my ZS5s and am still perfectly happy with the purchase. Getting the ZS6 for half that was gold though.


----------



## Adide

It saddens me sometimes that ZS5 (v1 at least) is getting so much flak only because they are so source peaky (due to the idiotic low impedance build and at the same time requiring so much current to being driven properly).
If you'd consider: 1. using a source having a low (<0.5 ohm) output impedance, changing the cable to a SPC lower ohmage aftermarket, running them through an amp or dac/amp - you'll have a nice surprise. Big one.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, I will conclude you don't like how the mids sound, for the rest its too subjective, like the overhyped opinion and all, it do not affect me in judgment. From my point of view, you can't have this level of details and instrument separation in a wide soundstage with any chifi IEM under 50$. I will compare the ZS5 to Tinaudio once I receive them. It excite me even more that you like them this much (Tinaudio).
What version do you have if I may ask?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi man, its out of topic a little, but I see you picture have the Faudio S1 player....is it any good??? This brand really intrigue me!



I like it. These were my first impressions that I posted on Facebook a while back:

"The play/pause button handles too many functions which is my only real complaint at this point. So far I can see that it handles; 

- play/pause
- item selection in the menus
- backing out from Now Playing to the tracklist menu (brief 1 second hold)
- power on/off (3 second hold each way)

Took me longer than I'd like to admit to figure out how to leave the Now Playing screen as a result. The rest of the controls are pretty intuitive and the menus are simple and self explanatory, so the learning curve is short. I'm thankful for this because I wasn't sent any packaging or instructions so I'm learning as I go.

I also haven't run into any file playback errors despite ignoring the recommendation to format the card in the device, then load music on. I just threw in the small 16GB card from my Shanling M1, filled with everything from 128 to FLAC, and it all plays just fine.

For the 50-60 bucks it goes for, it seems like a solid, feature rich little player. It's nice to use and sounds better than the HiFiMan MegaMini imo, and that costs a heck of a lot more. I'm sure I'll find some quirks and whatnot as I check out all the features over the coming weeks."

Haven't had much chance to use it since then and still haven't tested the Bluetooth out, but I haven't run into any firmware issues and have the controls down pat. As long as I don't run into any major issues it'll be an easy recommendation.


----------



## Otto Motor

Yes, it as the early adopter fee. And opinions on the pricing are pretty subjective anyway.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, I will conclude you don't like how the mids sound, for the rest its too subjective, like the overhyped opinion and all, it do not affect me in judgment. From my point of view, you can't have this level of details and instrument separation in a wide soundstage with any chifi IEM under 50$. I will compare the ZS5 to Tinaudio once I receive them. It excite me even more that you like them this much (Tinaudio).
> What version do you have if I may ask?


Of course is my opinion subjective (hype + price = expectations). Well, the ZS5's mids are thin sounding to me. No idea what version of the T2 I have. I ordered them on 11/11 and they arrived recently. How are the versions distinguished? I was certainly harsh on the ZS5 as I have a whole bunch of KZ earphones at much lower price points to compare to. For example, I LOVE the ATR for their tuning (CDN $7) but dislike the ATE or the KS3 (horribly dark and harsh). I am also not a big fan of the ED9, but like the cheap HDS1/HDS3. After reading a few reviews by Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge as well as on Headflux, I more recently tried more neutrally tuned earphones starting with the Fostex TE-02 and continuing with the Brainwavz B100. That was an eye-opener to me, but not instantly. The Fostex were sitting in my box for 1/2 year before I started appreciating them. The Tin Audio T2 are a bit more refined and have a well contained, realistic bass. V-shapers started modding them by stuffing blue tack into the bass vents - how vulgar! You see, everything is subjective.

 By the way, I treated myself to the legendary Sennheiser HD600 on Black Friday (CDN $350). They have also just arrived and will keep me busy on the weekend.

A general note to this site. It didn't let me edit my profile initially, but after a magic number of contributions, it finally opened up. I could add my gear this morning...must be seem 50 headphones and earphones. I wanted to edit my silly name but couldn't. On any disqus discussion group, I appear under Dr. Schweinsgruber, another thing of the past I cannot change. The ZS5 arrived at the end of a long order. There is a saying: "when the mouse is full, the flour tastes bitter". There was simply too much competition in my box. I should have actually gone for the B400s instead of the large number of cheapos.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2017)

I got a question about the Lker i8 (USD $64 initial price; sometimes for USD $30 on ebay). Does anybody have a pair, I am looking for opinions? They were hyped so that I tried them out. Good mids but everything is overly forward and the boomy bass is massacring the soundstage. Hard to find reviews.

As to my pair: plug is rubberized (metal on the company photos), and one screen was pulled off with the rubber tip - I glued it back on. Wonder whether I got a fake.


----------



## HungryPanda

Ah an audio budget aficionado


----------



## Otto Motor

Yes, audiobudget was an excellent start with great advice. But there is only so much audiobudget variety so that you reach a level of saturation at one point. How many more $10 earphones are still interesting after your selection has grown infinitely. You educate yourself and then leave the nest at one point.


----------



## Skullophile

vector84 said:


> Personally I'd call the ZS5v1 U-shaped... But if you're going to make claims like that, you should at least back them up... so let's have a bit of fun:
> 
> ER-4S Harman target compensated (source):
> 
> ...





vector84 said:


> Personally I'd call the ZS5v1 U-shaped... But if you're going to make claims like that, you should at least back them up... so let's have a bit of fun:
> 
> ER-4S Harman target compensated (source):
> 
> ...


I see what you mean by how I should be trying to back up my claims and the graphs you posted are great.
The graphs help me to show what I was saying. That 14db more bass than the er4s is what I was on about. Also that big dip and peak with the ZS5.
I'm not so good at interpreting graphs but it is much easier when it is a compensated graph.

Looking at the graph for the ZS5 shows it's signature isn't for me but I am happy for others that they can enjoy them.


----------



## Pete7874

Otto Motor said:


> The Tin Audio T2 are a bit more refined and have a well contained, realistic bass. V-shapers started modding them by stuffing blue tack into the bass vents - how vulgar!


LOL!
I am actually seriously considering doing that if I find their bass not sufficient.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2017)

Pete7874 said:


> LOL!
> I am actually seriously considering doing that if I find their bass not sufficient.


Others stuff partial tea bags down the main hole or cover it up with surgical tape. It really depends what you use as a sound reference. Yes, the Tin Audio T2 are bright but really balanced. They are a bit of an acquired taste as nothing is overdone. Compare them to tomatoes: we all like them salted, but once you get used to it, they taste much better without salt (then they actually taste like tomatoes). By taping the T2's vents, you put ketchup on your oyster and create a $20 earphone - a McDonaldofication: congratulations!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Of course is my opinion subjective (hype + price = expectations). Well, the ZS5's mids are thin sounding to me. No idea what version of the T2 I have. I ordered them on 11/11 and they arrived recently. How are the versions distinguished? I was certainly harsh on the ZS5 as I have a whole bunch of KZ earphones at much lower price points to compare to. For example, I LOVE the ATR for their tuning (CDN $7) but dislike the ATE or the KS3 (horribly dark and harsh). I am also not a big fan of the ED9, but like the cheap HDS1/HDS3. After reading a few reviews by Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge as well as on Headflux, I more recently tried more neutrally tuned earphones starting with the Fostex TE-02 and continuing with the Brainwavz B100. That was an eye-opener to me, but not instantly. The Fostex were sitting in my box for 1/2 year before I started appreciating them. The Tin Audio T2 are a bit more refined and have a well contained, realistic bass. V-shapers started modding them by stuffing blue tack into the bass vents - how vulgar! You see, everything is subjective.
> 
> By the way, I treated myself to the legendary Sennheiser HD600 on Black Friday (CDN $350). They have also just arrived and will keep me busy on the weekend.
> 
> A general note to this site. It didn't let me edit my profile initially, but after a magic number of contributions, it finally opened up. I could add my gear this morning...must be seem 50 headphones and earphones. I wanted to edit my silly name but couldn't. On any disqus discussion group, I appear under Dr. Schweinsgruber, another thing of the past I cannot change. The ZS5 arrived at the end of a long order. There is a saying: "when the mouse is full, the flour tastes bitter". There was simply too much competition in my box. I should have actually gone for the B400s instead of the large number of cheapos.



Talking about no being able changing silly name....check mine LOL

About version, I was talking for ZS5, there 2, if you check inside nozzle hole and you see 2BA drivers its the V2, 1BA its the V1, V2 is more bright and less source dependant (still will inflict on sound tough). Whats you audio source too? And the tips you use? (for me the worst are memory foam one wich kill soundstage and make the sound even brighter)

Your quest is nice, we need to know more (real) neutral sounding IEM in chifi world, did you try Urbanfun Hybrid???? Pretty sure you will not find them boomy at all. Vidal and Audiobudget site are pretty nice to have idea about good IEM bet

Oh....and HD600....don't talk to me about that, it make me very very jealous! Make like....5 years I check ebay to got them at half the price so I can afford it....Hifiman 400S look very promising too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Others stuff partial tea bags down the main hole or cover it up with surgical tape. It really depends what you use as a sound reference. Yes, the Tin Audio T2 are bright but really balanced. They are a bit of an acquired taste as nothing is overdone. Compare them to tomatoes: we all like them salted, but once you get used to it, they taste much better without salt (then they actually taste like tomatoes). By taping the T2's vents, you put ketchup on your oyster and create a $20 earphone - a McDonaldofication: congratulations!





Nymphonomaniac said:


> Talking about no being able changing silly name....check mine LOL
> 
> About version, I was talking for ZS5, there 2, if you check inside nozzle hole and you see 2BA drivers its the V2, 1BA its the V1, V2 is more bright and less source dependant (still will inflict on sound tough). Whats you audio source too? And the tips you use? (for me the worst are memory foam one wich kill soundstage and make the sound even brighter)
> 
> ...



I think both of you have good names. Nymphonomaniac is clever and amusing while Otto Motor is easy to remember and still fairly unique. Win win!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 8, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> I got a question about the Lker i8 (USD $64 initial price; sometimes for USD $30 on ebay). Does anybody have a pair, I am looking for opinions? They were hyped so that I tried them out. Good mids but everything is overly forward and the boomy bass is massacring the soundstage. Hard to find reviews.
> 
> As to my pair: plug is rubberized (metal on the company photos), and one screen was pulled off with the rubber tip - I glued it back on. Wonder whether I got a fake.


''
The extra beautiful, relatively expensive i8 earphones by LKER are some of the best mids/vocals performers around. They have a professional-level sound quality, with all frequencies properly balanced to provide audiophile-grade sound. After using them myself extensively for music, films and gaming, I can wholeheartedly recommend them, even if they're not as budget as most of the earphones on this website. You will experience level of micro-detail and clarity, along with a powerful bass response, that no other earphones on AB can outperform. Despite their price, they deserve to be on the top of the leaderboard.

*Sound signature:* Mid-centric
 
Pros
Cons

Extremely impressive mids and reproduction of vocals, nearly perfect.
Extremely loud with no amplification required.
Very high build-quality, with an extra-soft and long cable.
An impressive variety of ear tips and accessories, which is expected, considering the price.

The cable seems to be quite fragile because it's not coated.
One of the most expensive earphones on AB.''
PS:This is from a site that strangely can't be talk about here....but its usefull nonethless...and i'm pretty pround to see the NICEHCK BRO gain a five star there, I praise them before...but I will not suggest them for people that don't like V shaped sound, its boomy but in a very nice and elegant way!


----------



## Otto Motor

I got the first version of the ZS5 ("early adopter") and always use the same third party tips from aliexpress - and I convinced myself that I don't like foam or these Christmas tree tips. I typically use the iPhone 5S with or without the audioquest dragonfly black. I do have the Urbanfun Hifi (also first generation). Hifiman 400S may be even better than Sennheiser HD600 - but they are not classic.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ''
> The extra beautiful, relatively expensive i8 earphones by LKER are some of the best mids/vocals performers around. They have a professional-level sound quality, with all frequencies properly balanced to provide audiophile-grade sound. After using them myself extensively for music, films and gaming, I can wholeheartedly recommend them, even if they're not as budget as most of the earphones on this website. You will experience level of micro-detail and clarity, along with a powerful bass response, that no other earphones on AB can outperform. Despite their price, they deserve to be on the top of the leaderboard.
> 
> *Sound signature:* Mid-centric
> ...



That's why I bought them. But the bass is killing everything..for me (this is totally subjective).


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> I think both of you have good names. Nymphonomaniac is clever and amusing while Otto Motor is easy to remember and still fairly unique. Win win!


Otto Motor is the technically correct name for a four-stroke engine.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Otto Motor said:


> Otto Motor is the technically correct name for a four-stroke engine.



That makes it even better


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> That's why I bought them. But the bass is killing everything..for me (this is totally subjective).


As I read your profil, I see your a big classical fan, I still struggle to find IEM that will make sound good harpichord as well as organ. I'm obsess by classical music (Bach, Couperin, Rameau, Vivaldi, Scarlatti, Purcell, Shostakovitch, Rachmaninov....hate Mozart) , as well as my only canadian proudness is to have live in a country where Glenn Gould born and die (too soon). Baroque era is my favorite period, i'm kind of allergic to contemporary composers, exception may apply (Phillip Glass), kind of allergic to symphony too, rather prefer intimate emotionality of chamber orchestra, as well as instruments rendering of those. 
So, from your IEM list, wich do you prefer for classical?


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> I'd say the ZS5 are a waste of money! Horrible sound signature with tinny mids for the price. Get the Brainwavz B100, they are balanced and neutral.



Balanced and neutral seems to be interpreted differently by many. And not all want that sig.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> I like it. These were my first impressions that I posted on Facebook a while back:
> 
> "The play/pause button handles too many functions which is my only real complaint at this point. So far I can see that it handles;
> 
> ...



Thanks for feedback. Sounding better than Hifiman Mega mini is a very impressive comparaison!!! I think F.Audio is a brand to look at, 2 first products look very impressive and seriously well made and thinked in construction. I'm quite curious about new Xduoo D3 too, might try it cause i'm a immense fan of Xduoo brand (only one I don't try its X10, wich look very promising too!). Xduoo X3 is even more fabulous using line out, cause amp section isn't the best with power hungry IEM (ZS5 V1 is a good exemple of that! Sound very veiled directly out of it. PMV A01 MK2 are perfect pairing with X3 cause extremely easy to drive.).


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> As I read your profil, I see your a big classical fan, I still struggle to find IEM that will make sound good harpichord as well as organ. I'm obsess by classical music (Bach, Couperin, Rameau, Vivaldi, Scarlatti, Purcell, Shostakovitch, Rachmaninov....hate Mozart) , as well as my only canadian proudness is to have live in a country where Glenn Gould born and die (too soon). Baroque era is my favorite period, i'm kind of allergic to contemporary composers, exception may apply (Phillip Glass), kind of allergic to symphony too, rather prefer intimate emotionality of chamber orchestra, as well as instruments rendering of those.
> So, from your IEM list, wich do you prefer for classical?



Focal Sphear! I also use the Tin Audio T2. The Focal are a tinge warmer.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 8, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> Focal Sphear!


Heck....was like pricy! And I fall on this...was like: pretty cheap!
https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech...fer=zanoxpr&cid=affil&cm_mmc=zanoxpr-_-268983

From form factor...I imagine a airy sound and spot on instrument separation, how would you fastly describe them??

Edit: Hell....cdiscount its just for europe.


----------



## Otto Motor

I'd like to say a few words on my philosophy as a newbie here.

First, I love Sennheiser - and for two reasons. Around 1980 I had a cheap model of theirs with yellow earpads, which were fabulous. And Sennheiser is a great and very competent company from lower Saxony in Germany, near one of the places I used to live. I have always been looking for the ultimate headphone: which means one close to perfect independent of price - but not outrageously expensive. I may have found exactly that in the HD 600. 

10 years ago, when earphones above $50 started to appear ("earphones better than the ones that came with your mobile phone"), I grabbed the V-Moda Vibes (at a proud USD $139 - still don't know what to think of them). Next, I reverted to Sennheiser and got the CX-300 Precision Mk II - too muddy for many. And after a hiatus of a few years, I found the Sennheiser Momentum in-ear - highly praised but disappointing for me as the mids disappeared at the bottom of the "V". I then found the CX 5.00 on sale which have the same drivers as the Momentum and were equally disappointing. This was followed by another highly lauded model: Soundmagic E10C (quite frankly, the people at Whathifi must have been drunk: another mud slinger).

These disappointments started my listening spree in the budget area: Rock Zircon (horrible to my ears, great to many), tons of KZ models, Tennmak, VJJB, Joyroom, UiiSii, DZAT, Einsear, Boarseman, Plextone, Urbanfun, Takstar etc. etc. Unfortunately, Canada Post was not up at all to the task of timely delivery (an example: stuff arrived in Vancouver 5 days after ordering, and it took another 148 days on Canadian soil for delivery to Calgary). This catapulted me onto CTV television, who interviewed me in my living room on the shortcomings of the postal service.

Back to the brandname earphones: the most expensive inears I have are the B&W C5 Series 2, which I got on frequent-flyer points. I was actually considering the Brainwawvz B400, but I am generally afraid of ripping fragile earphones apart in some airplane or lose them on the bus. If the cheap ones break, the loss is smaller. The next reason why I went for the cheaper B100 is because a $200 earphone like the B400 is another bus stop: next you want the $400 and $800 earphone. My general logic here: at the time my Focal Sphear and B&W C5 Series 2 were the only earphone model of each company. And since both are reputable headphone producers, their only earphone model can't be bad.

Downside of all of the above: the cheap crap adds up and I could have had a few expensive earphones instead - but with the learning curve missing.

Before the in-ears, I indulged myself with some nice headphones whenever the price was right: the ever so solid Beyerdynamic Custom Pro (another great German company), the fantastic NAD Viso HP50 (best headphone I could think of just to run with a phone; also a great Canadian company), some AKGs and so on. My biggest oddity are the bulky "Teufel Massive Reloaded".

What I would still like to have: headphones by Grado and Focal. But, as they say "instant gratification is for dummies". And I would like to see Sennheiser produce some non "v"-shaped, affordable earphones.

And the ever expanding and improving Chifi market keeps on offering excellent stuff at skyrocketing price points.

The future is bright!


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Heck....was like pricy! And I fall on this...was like: pretty cheap!
> https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech...fer=zanoxpr&cid=affil&cm_mmc=zanoxpr-_-268983
> 
> From form factor...I imagine a airy sound and spot on instrument separation, how would you fastly describe them??
> ...


Depends where you live: I saw them for USD $89 on amazon.com


----------



## Otto Motor

Warm, silky, smooth, airy, fluffy. Easy on the ears and a real treat. But they come with some sibilance. Soundstage could be bigger. Very comfortable fit.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well  Otto Motor welcome to head-fi sorry for your wallet and most importantly welcome. Your knowledge is a boon for the site


----------



## Otto Motor

Thanks! And now I have to do some work!


----------



## CoiL (Dec 8, 2017)

Skullophile said:


> I would have to agree with @vladstef on this one. I find the ZS5 anything but balanced, quite V-shaped and very coloured.


And which version You both have?


Adide said:


> It saddens me sometimes that ZS5 (v1 at least) is getting so much flak only because they are so source peaky (due to the idiotic low impedance build and at the same time requiring so much current to being driven properly).
> If you'd consider: 1. *using a source having a low (<0.5 ohm) output impedance, changing the cable to a SPC lower ohmage aftermarket, running them through an amp or dac/amp - you'll have a nice surprise. Big one.*


a *BIG  +1*



Otto Motor said:


> I got the first version of the ZS5 ("early adopter") and always use the same third party tips from aliexpress - and I convinced myself that I don't like foam or these Christmas tree tips. I typically use the iPhone 5S with or without the audioquest dragonfly black.


I also don`t like foams or dual/triple flange but I also tell You that those tips You linked don`t work well with ZS5v1.
Like said before, ZS5v1 requires ridiculous low-impedance output source and amping. I add large bore tips with deep fit to that mix.
I have small ears and use these tips with ZS5v1:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...id=3fab12da-e73a-4eef-a14f-2561d9fda4bd&tpp=1

I wouldn`t call ZS5v1 neutral at all.... but... I`d call it fairly well balanced with U shaped signature, huge soundstage (comes really close with Fidelio X1 in my desk gear, sometimes even portraying larger soundstage due to BA details), great imaging and separation, no bass bleed into mids (but little smooth and could have more punch/tightness), neutral but definitely not recessed mids, no harshness or spikes in highs (I`m treble sensitive around 6.2-7.5kHz and generally prefer rather smoother/softer highs - no problem with ZS5v1).

Are You 100% sure You got v1? because reading Your comments makes me think You rather have v2 which is more V-shaped and spike in highs, very similar to ZS6.

Another thing, I`m not much into neutral IEMs like many others here. Why? They sound dull and lifeless as much as I have heard neutral-sided IEMs.
I Prefer slightly L or U shaped signature with good mids and overall slight warmth in sound (I like tube-produced/treated sound, like my desk gear).
Yes, it is coloured sound and ZS5v1 is also coloured... so what, if it is done only little and nicely? I ENJOY music with such SQ. With neutral signature - not.

Are ZS5v1 total waste of money - IMHO no! Absolutely no! For ~26$  I spent on them - best SQ vs. price deal I`ve got so far!


----------



## Sulbh

Can someone suggest sub $100 headphones with same sound signature as JVC ha s500?I own it and I think this is probably the best sub $100 headphone.I sold my sennheiser hd 598se because they sounded lifeless compared to these I don't know why these are not popular.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I'd like to say a few words on my philosophy as a newbie here.
> 
> First, I love Sennheiser - and for two reasons. Around 1980 I had a cheap model of theirs with yellow earpads, which were fabulous. And Sennheiser is a great and very competent company from lower Saxony in Germany, near one of the places I used to live. I have always been looking for the ultimate headphone: which means one close to perfect independent of price - but not outrageously expensive. I may have found exactly that in the HD 600.
> 
> ...



Nice presentation, welcome in risky Chifi world, and stay way from V shaped IEM, Zircon is a big exemple of that, I give it to my sista wich listen only to rap: this is quite the perfect crownd for this IEM. Perhaps you should try 50-100$ IEM and stop with the sub-50 one...I think lot of contenders can be insteresting for your ears, a very neutral IEM I find is the PMV A01 MK2, perfect for smarthphone as well and any source cause they are the must easy to drive IEM I got. For headphones the ISK HF2010 are quite impressive and ultra cheap, Superlux will disapoint you by there cheap construction and perhaps too bright sound. I adore Grado, but feel all the plastic models are too cheap for the price (aka, rattling noise cause of plastic grill with ALL of them Sr60, Alessandro and sr80), and, anothert time, the cable will ALWAYS broke too (even happen with my GS1000 that I have to sold cause repair was too expensive....its like selling my wife or mother=not cool). What I think about Sennheiser is mixed, they got the great drivers but not the great construction, for this, you need going hd600 and upper in price range...and the step is quite big! I'm against ultra cheaply made crap (not cool for environment!), and the last 30 years see this market grow (this is why we can find Sennheiser 70's model still working perfecly but rarely 90's-2000's ones). This is where china make his revange (some brands) and give better construction as well as sound value, I feel it will put pressure to unapolegical big brand and calm a little the impenitent luxury market (not sure about that....its just about symbolic buy must of time). The problem with chifi is the market is on fire for the better and the worst, but perhaps you should try big boys like LZ A3 or A4 and musicmaker IEM or earbuds....some brand are serious manufacturer, other are cloning master, other are look-at-me crap.


----------



## VonBoedfeld

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, i'm a audio sicko, and after ordering Bossfi Blon B8 Headphone (that I should receive tommorow) a headfier insert an headphone obsession in my head: the *TAKSTAR PRO82*!
> 
> As they were about 100$....I did not press buy button, but I finally find them for 63$ here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...stereo-PC-recording-and-game/32841397637.html
> ...



Thanks to your post!
I pulled the trigger and ordered the Takstar pro 82.
After i got with the Toneking Nine Tail my new iem star, i'm curious if the same thing happens with the pro 82 concerning overear.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> The problem with chifi is the market is on fire for the better and the worst....some brand are serious manufacturer, other are cloning master, other are look-at-me crap.



Such a true statement! Well said Nymphonomaniac!


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Sulbh said:


> Can someone suggest sub $100 headphones with same sound signature as JVC ha s500?I own it and I think this is probably the best sub $100 headphone.I sold my sennheiser hd 598se because they sounded lifeless compared to these I don't know why these are not popular.



How about another HA S500? They're about $33 on Amazon US.


----------



## stryed

Slater said:


> Such a true statement! Well said Nymphonomaniac!



I bought mine according to sound quality. Vivo xe800 apparently has most of the internals of the vsonics, the KZ 5 copied the campfire (horrible idea btw...terribly angular), the sinwg IE800 are copies of the s _Sennheiser_...

It's a stupid trend that I base on lazy research and bad marketing. Most people see copies as a negative.


----------



## SambalOelek (Dec 8, 2017)

After a couple of weeks on CHIFI i feel ehmm disappointed

I put on auction/sale:
*KZ ZS5 with silver cable
* KZ ZS3
* BOSShifi B3

NOTHING COMPARES TO MY ON EAR BEYERDYNAMIC T51i. MY EXPECTATIONS WHERE TOO HIGH. TIME TO CLOSE THIS SEARCH. AND BE GRATEFULL OF MY T51i!!!!!

keeper Einsear T2 ..well i might keep these as a backup , they are the most surprising earphones i had under 10 dollar !

chinese headfi can't just compete with established good brands (Beyer, Grado, Shure...)...let's just stop dreaming...boys n girls

a trip song to my bed...


----------



## Otto Motor

SambalOelek said:


> After a couple of weeks on CHIFI i feel ehmm disappointed
> 
> I put on auction/sale:
> *KZ ZS5 with silver cable
> ...




My first shipment of Chifi a year ago were the T2 and the DZAT DF-10. Both are good earphones with the DZAT being slightly better. This first batch was pretty much the best in that price segment. I also liked the Fonge/QKZ W1 Pro for their good mids and neutral tuning at USD $6.50.


----------



## vector84 (Dec 8, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> My first shipment of Chifi a year ago were the T2 and the DZAT DF-10. Both are good earphones with the DZAT being slightly better. This first batch was pretty much the best in that price segment. I also liked the Fonge/QKZ W1 Pro for their good mids and neutral tuning at USD $6.50.


You rag on the ZS5 for being intensely colored with recessed mids and those are your picks for good mids and neutrality... interesting.

What was it Skullophile was just saying to me... I'm glad you've found something you can enjoy. 

EDIT: I feel like the above comes off as rather glib, and that wasn't really my intent... I really do think it's just interesting, albeit a touch confusing to me.  Neutral is an over-used term in this hobby though - if it wasn't specifically tuned to fit a chosen neutral target curve, or doesn't hit that curve with decent accurately, it's not neutral in my book, but I suppose I'm just picky like that.   I don't even like neutral tuning, so I'm not sure why I even feel the need to point this out...


----------



## stryed (Dec 9, 2017)

I tested out a nice closed audiotechnica today (200-300 usd range). Definitely a smoother and larger sound stage...but compared to an awesome 15eu IEM, I was not convinced in the added value.

I'll be buying a takstar pro 82 and a nice 100eu IEM in the near future, but the KZ ZS5 will be following my ass on transit =)


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 8, 2017)

vector84 said:


> You rag on the ZS5 for being intensely colored with recessed mids and those are your picks for good mids and neutrality... interesting.
> 
> What was it Skullophile was just saying to me... I'm glad you've found something you can enjoy.
> 
> EDIT: I feel like the above comes off as rather glib, and that wasn't really my intent... I really do think it's just interesting, albeit a touch confusing to me.  Neutral is an over-used term in this hobby though - if it wasn't specifically tuned to fit a chosen neutral target curve, or doesn't hit that curve with decent accurately, it's not neutral in my book, but I suppose I'm just picky like that.   I don't even like neutral tuning, so I'm not sure why I even feel the need to point this out...



You misunderstood. I didn't claim the DZAT or Einsear were neutral, they are v-shaped but good for their money. The Fonge are more leaning towards neutral. I also didn't say the ZS5 were intensely coloured, I just said they have a boomy bass and tinny mids. The difference between the DZAT/Einsear and the ZS5: I paid three times as much for the letter, therefore I was expecting more. But I prefer the DZAT over the ZS5 any day: they have more coherence.


----------



## maxxevv

@stryed 

As said, its horses for courses. The energy levels that a headphone can deliver are vastly different from what a IEM / earbud / earphone can achieve. The overall audio impact is different.  Can't really compare directly at all. 

If anyone wants to compare, then compare to the same category of equipment. 

But I do agree, for most popular music, the ZS5 and ZS6 renders them very well, and makes for very enjoyable listening. Regardless of price comparisons.


----------



## vector84

Otto Motor said:


> You misunderstood. I didn't claim the DZAT or Einsear were neutral, they are v-shaped but good for their money. The Fonge are more leaning towards neutral. I also didn't say the ZS5 were intensely coloured, I just said they have a boomy bass and tinny mids. The difference between the DZAT/Einsear and the ZS5: I paid three times as much for the letter, therefore I was expecting more. But I prefer the DZAT over the ZS5 any day: they have more coherence.


Going to try avoiding too much derailment, but thanks - you're right, I did misunderstand, and that makes a lot more sense to me. 

I'd toss this out there though: ZS5 are the victim of an unfortunately placed front volume vent that can cause bass response to vary widely from wearer to wearer and from fit and tips... and I don't like their sound with taped vents, but with the fit I get normally, I'm a fan. If you're amenable to it, I'd be interested in your take on a quick sanity check of that idea: if you tape the in-facing vents on them, in an unblocked setting it produces a +6dB gain in sub-bass roughly. Do you hear that upon taping those vents, or does it change far less than that to your ear?


I feel like since KZ has an entire thread of its own, maybe we're getting a bit too into the ZS5, but I feel the need to point out that listening volume probably comes into play too - a U-shaped sig is going to tend towards more balanced sounding at lower volumes, and towards more V-shaped sounding at higher volumes.


----------



## AxelCloris

Cleaned up some off topic and personal posts. Let's please keep everything within the posting guidelines. Thanks for the assistance, everyone.


----------



## kirkftl

Can any one link me to a beautiful, affordable cable for my Tinaudio T2? Stock cable is pretty meh. Thanks!


----------



## KipNix

KipNix said:


> I didn't care for the Einsear T2. The sound was V-shaped; the mids and upper mids were non-existent or muddy if there were any. The soundstage was really small. All of this was tested with some Comply tips and also the stock ones. It was only $10 so lesson learned.



  So a change was in order. I pictured those treble freqs getting stopped by the mesh in the nozzles and I decided to remove them. It "cleared up" the midrange and treble considerably. The soundstage was improved, too.  I consider my modded Einsear T2 as balanced, with the bass as it was before. The treble may be regarded as slightly sibilant by others, but I personally don't have problems with sibilance. YMMV

  Do I worry about the nozzles getting clogged? No, since I've never had a build up on other pairs.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SambalOelek said:


> After a couple of weeks on CHIFI i feel ehmm disappointed
> 
> I put on auction/sale:
> *KZ ZS5 with silver cable
> ...



Your like a real pain in they ass....and surely know it. 
But, its good you stop the search....wich never try the 50-150$ IEM crownd like LZ, Musicmaker, TZ etc.
You say it your expectation was TOO high, but what is utterly stooooooopid is to compare fullsize headphone with IEM.
Oh, and don't put bad music on this thread, enjoy it with your T51i instead LOL (did you got this track out of 90's rave sooooo bad)


----------



## Otto Motor

This raises another old question: how can apples and oranges be compared, in this case iems and headphones. Which one sounds better, and which one offers a better value?

An example: The Sennheiser ie800 are USD $800 and the Sennheiser HD600 are USD $400. The HD600 are probably the better sounding choice. This, generalized, would mean, headphones are generally better sounding for the money, and they are cheaper by at least a factor of 1:2.

I consulted an expert. He told me that there is lots of discussion out there. But he thinks, iems are more direct and therefore ultimately better, and they also offer better value. I was surprised.

Looking at our < $100 Chifi segment, there are tons of interesting iems but I have yet to hear of a favourably reviewed headphone. What does this tell us?


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Looking at our < $100 Chifi segment, there are tons of interesting iems but I have yet to hear of a favourably reviewed headphone. What does this tell us?



FiiO Ex1 and FiiO F5 are significantly below $100 and are both favorably reviewed and justifiably so IMO.  I am sure there are others.


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> This raises another old question: how can apples and oranges be compared, in this case iems and headphones. Which one sounds better, and which one offers a better value?
> 
> An example: The Sennheiser ie800 are USD $800 and the Sennheiser HD600 are USD $400. The HD600 are probably the better sounding choice. This, generalized, would mean, headphones are generally better sounding for the money, and they are cheaper by at least a factor of 1:2.
> 
> ...



I think It tell us that iem technology(capital, researche) are more afordable to chineses manufactures make profit on them. And Just that. Also, less material, Space required, logistics costs. Or they Just did'nt explore the market yet. Imagine, 2 years from now, we got a chinese headphone from 30$ that sounds better than ath-m50x ? It Would be amazing. Cause we didn't reach that level yet, or we ?


----------



## s4tch

Otto Motor said:


> This raises another old question: how can apples and oranges be compared, in this case iems and headphones. Which one sounds better, and which one offers a better value?
> 
> An example: The Sennheiser ie800 are USD $800 and the Sennheiser HD600 are USD $400. The HD600 are probably the better sounding choice. This, generalized, would mean, headphones are generally better sounding for the money, and they are cheaper by at least a factor of 1:2.
> 
> ...


i prefer headphones overall. i have had my nad viso hp50's for a couple of years, and i've only heard just a few earphones that sounded better. isolation, sound signature, details, instrument separation, imaging are all excellent on the hp50's, and it's a relatively cheap pair of headphones (i got them around $120 used). 64 audio u18 were considerably better, but some earphones in the same price range or even more expensive ones (around the $500 mark) cannot match them.

cheap iem's might be terrific, though. you can't really get any great sounding headphones below $50, while there are countless examples of nice iem's below $50. so bang for your buck also depends on the budget you're about to spend, i guess.

btw i prefer iem's for their comfort and intimacy. i cannot wear the hp50's in the bed before sleeping, and iem's are more convenient on the go, too. headphones and iem's nicely complete each other, i guess.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 9, 2017)

paulindss said:


> I think It tell us that iem technology(capital, researche) are more afordable to chineses manufactures make profit on them. And Just that. Also, less material, Space required, logistics costs. Or they Just did'nt explore the market yet. Imagine, 2 years from now, we got a chinese headphone from 30$ that sounds better than ath-m50x ? It Would be amazing. Cause we didn't reach that level yet, or we ?


Yes, IEMS are easier to ship, easier to handle in certain situations (bed, airplane)...and, after extensive travelling to China, I recognized a certain mentality that you pay for size: big headphones would cost more (because more materials used) than small earphones independent of production cost. Therefore, there may be more interest in developing IEMS in China than headphones for the overseas market.


----------



## snip3r77 (Dec 10, 2017)

Look what came


----------



## paraparipa

I want to give a pair of IEM headphones as a gift to a friend. He mainly listens to pop/rock, indie (Chet Faker, Alt-J...) and classical music. I've gone for the KS ZS3, but I'm rethinking my choice now. Any (cheap) recommendations?


----------



## maxxevv

Not so familiar with the indie genre but for the others, the ZS5 are excellent. Though I find the ZS6 to that wee bit better when it comes to crispness of details in classical pieces, which I listen to a lot of.


----------



## groucho69 (Dec 10, 2017)

@snip3r77 Do they sound as good as they look?


----------



## Ahmad313

snip3r77 said:


> Look what came


Impressions please ,


----------



## Otto Motor

paraparipa said:


> I want to give a pair of IEM headphones as a gift to a friend. He mainly listens to pop/rock, indie (Chet Faker, Alt-J...) and classical music. I've gone for the KS ZS3, but I'm rethinking my choice now. Any (cheap) recommendations?


<$10: Fonge/QKZ W1 Pro, KZ HDS1, KZ ATR
$10-20: Swing ie800, Boarsemen KR-25D, DZAT DF-10, Xiaomi Piston 3
$20-40: Brainwavz B100
$50: Tin Audio T2


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> <$10: Fonge/QKZ W1 Pro, KZ HDS1, KZ ATR
> $10-20: Swing ie800, Boarsemen KR-25D, DZAT DF-10, Xiaomi Piston 3
> $20-40: Brainwavz B100
> $50: Tin Audio T2



i also have the KZ ZS5 (first generation) and find them not well balanced...same with the KS3. I don't use them for classical music at all. Here the Tin Audio T2 or the Brainwavz or even the Swing ie800 excel.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Macaw T50 Bluetooth just went live. Pretty impressive for a super cheap wireless phone.
https://primeaudio.org/macaw-t50-bluetooth-review/


----------



## Otto Motor

crabdog said:


> My review of the Macaw T50 Bluetooth just went live. Pretty impressive for a super cheap wireless phone.
> https://primeaudio.org/macaw-t50-bluetooth-review/


CAD $12.88 at Gearbest. I just submitted my order. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## crabdog

Otto Motor said:


> CAD $12.88 at Gearbest. I just submitted my order. Thanks a bunch!


Nice, hope you like them! At $12 they're a steal. At first I thought they sucked pretty hard but after a bit of digging I found the right tips to get a proper seal and it made all the difference.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 10, 2017)

crabdog said:


> Nice, hope you like them! At $12 they're a steal. At first I thought they sucked pretty hard but after a bit of digging I found the right tips to get a proper seal and it made all the difference.


I was  looking for earphones to be used watching TV programs on my iPad on my elliptical trainer. These sound just fine. Presently, I am using some cheaply acquired "Monster adidas supernova" (80% off). But I am afraid I will be ripping the cable apart one day. Considering that the Apple bluetooth buds at USD $179 don't sound any different than the cabled ones that come with the iPhones (which are not very good), these MacCaws with the same battery life are a super steal.

P.S. As to the right tips: who on this discussion list does not have buckets of them to choose from?


----------



## CYoung234 (Dec 10, 2017)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that Amazon has the E-MI CI-880 for $9.99 right now. This is rapidly becoming one of my favorite iems. I think there was an issue with the first set I got, but Amazon sent me a new set, and they are awesome. Very much NOT an overly v shaped sound, very precise, good extension and soundstage. I prefer them to the Tin Audio T2 and I like them as well as my ZS6, although the sound signatures are quite different.

Oh, on Amazon, search for Blumuze...


----------



## Pete7874 (Dec 10, 2017)

CYoung234 said:


> I prefer them to the Tin Audio T2 and I like them as well as my ZS6, although the sound signatures are quite different..


The limited and somewhat mixed Amazon reviews are a bit concerning, but for $10 I am willing to give them a try.  What is it about them that you prefer over TA T2?


----------



## paulindss

CYoung234 said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that Amazon has the E-MI CI-880 for $9.99 right now. This is rapidly becoming one of my favorite iems. I think there was an issue with the first set I got, but Amazon sent me a new set, and they are awesome. Very much NOT an overly v shaped sound, very precise, good extension and soundstage. I prefer them to the Tin Audio T2 and I like them as well as my ZS6, although the sound signatures are quite different.
> 
> Oh, on Amazon, search for Blumuze...



That's dirty cheap, some time ago you could only find them for 25$


----------



## CYoung234

Pete7874 said:


> The limed and somewhat mixed Amazon reviews are a bit concerning, but for $10 I am willing to give them a try.  What is it about them that you prefer over TA T2?



If you read reviews here, such as on Vidals site, you will get a better feel of what these are all about:

http://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/

For me, the E-MI CI-880 is less colored sounding and had better low and high end extension and a better soundstage. The Tin Audio T2 is a little colored in the mid-range, sort of an awwww sound. Maybe a little too warm sounding for me. That just may be my personal preference though. Keep in mind that I like my KZ ZS5 and ZS6 a lot as well!


----------



## Pete7874 (Dec 10, 2017)

CYoung234 said:


> If you read reviews here, such as on Vidals site, you will get a better feel of what these are all about:
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/


What shows up on Amazon right now (when searching for Blumuze) looks nothing like what's shown in the above review...

http://a.co/0Ben8EA

I mean, I thought I saw the silver ones on Amazon just a moment ago, but they seem to be gone now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crabdog said:


> My review of the Macaw T50 Bluetooth just went live. Pretty impressive for a super cheap wireless phone.
> https://primeaudio.org/macaw-t50-bluetooth-review/


Got this too....Gearbest give me a pair in hope I make a review but I haven't ask for it and i'm not a BT fan at all, I like BT for Speaker, wich is very practical (I use daily the Tronsmart I review, not out of this world sound (not bad either, bassy sound, can play quite loud, no distortion), but BT signal is ultra impressive compared to all BT stuffs I try-20m instead of 10m and its pass true wall for real), but find it quite vain for IEM or headphones, If I was a bodybuilder perhaps my toughs would be different. Anyway, I use them more (2 hours max in my life) than QCY Q26 wich are so bad its quite incredible, and play very low max volume. Still, its like listening to old mp3 player when I use BT iem, more hiss, quite congested, ultra digital sound....evolution go very slow with that.


----------



## CYoung234 (Dec 10, 2017)

Pete7874 said:


> What shows up on Amazon right now looks nothing like what's shown in the above review...
> 
> http://a.co/0Ben8EA
> 
> I mean, I thought I saw the silver ones on Amazon just a moment ago, but they seem to be gone now.



There were only 3 left when I saw them, and I bought 1 as a spare set. The ones on there now are the ones that another headfier prefers, actually. Different model though. It is tempting to buy a set of them as well...

Actually for $9 99, too tempting. Just ordered a set of them as well.... Head fi, a baaad place for my wallet..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paraparipa said:


> I want to give a pair of IEM headphones as a gift to a friend. He mainly listens to pop/rock, indie (Chet Faker, Alt-J...) and classical music. I've gone for the KS ZS3, but I'm rethinking my choice now. Any (cheap) recommendations?


**** UE are quite incredible for the price (yep, still are!)....and construction make some wow effect too (ultra solid resin). Wide soundstage, little bump in bass, quite present mids, smooth sounding, I try fastly 6 pairs of IEM for the kind of music your friend search and it was by far my favorite. (its no bassy earphone, but I feel it need some bass for classical music too, cello got more body, as well as piano and violon feel more alive (when not basshead stuff!), SwingIE800 lack in this region, a metalhead I know make a complaint about this....but I still adore these gems.)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-51d4-4ef9-bcf1-9c66acdbebd2&rmStoreLevelAB=0


----------



## crabdog

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Got this too....Gearbest give me a pair in hope I make a review but I haven't ask for it and i'm not a BT fan at all, I like BT for Speaker, wich is very practical (I use daily the Tronsmart I review, not out of this world sound (not bad either, bassy sound, can play quite loud, no distortion), but BT signal is ultra impressive compared to all BT stuffs I try-20m instead of 10m and its pass true wall for real), but find it quite vain for IEM or headphones, If I was a bodybuilder perhaps my toughs would be different. Anyway, I use them more (2 hours max in my life) than QCY Q26 wich are so bad its quite incredible, and play very low max volume. Still, its like listening to old mp3 player when I use BT iem, more hiss, quite congested, ultra digital sound....evolution go very slow with that.


Have you tried one with aptX or even better aptX HD? Not many out there with the HD yet (I've yet to try one) but some of the aptX ones sound pretty good. 

I'm a wired guy too though. I don't find Bluetooth to be worth the extra hassle of having one more battery to worry about.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 10, 2017)

CYoung234 said:


> There were only 3 left when I saw them, and I bought 1 as a spare set. The ones on there now are the ones that another headfier prefers, actually. Different model though. It is tempting to buy a set of them as well...
> 
> Actually for $9 99, too tempting. Just ordered a set of them as well.... Head fi, a baaad place for my wallet..



I prefered them.   The others were a bit bright for me. Also, I found these to be very comfortable. I did have to put different tips on... not sure what I ended up with.  All these "small" purchases do add up.... yes... baaadd headfi!!!

Good price.  I probably paid twice that although I never know anymore what dollars are to pounds.

I just checked the UK site... both models are £19.99 right now.  I paid £15.99 on a lightning deal three months ago.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y5KTY2S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crabdog said:


> Have you tried one with aptX or even better aptX HD? Not many out there with the HD yet (I've yet to try one) but some of the aptX ones sound pretty good.
> 
> I'm a wired guy too though. I don't find Bluetooth to be worth the extra hassle of having one more battery to worry about.


Not try that,, can be interesting if signal distance is better too(big problem there)....yeah, battery life...forget to mention this. Remember how I feel betray when battery was fisnih in middle of a bike ride in the noisy city at peak hour....was SO mad to not have brought real IEM! It was the last time with the Macaw LOL But as said, I wasnt disgust by how they sound, just not impress as I can be with 10$ chifi iem lot of time. There something I should review tough, its a little gadget that permit you to make any of your IEM BT, I find it quite cool for my soundsystem, and ZS5....and even more Superlux cause they have a very small cable. But another time, battery life was a problem, take more time charging it than the play time it give. (hum, I don't remember the name or brand, I find the BT receiver gadget but there no brand on it)
Well, it make 6 months I receive it....did not find it but it look like this:
https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_1186940.html


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not try that,, can be interesting if signal distance is better too(big problem there)....yeah, battery life...forget to mention this. Remember how I feel betray when battery was fisnih in middle of a bike ride in the noisy city at peak hour....was SO mad to not have brought real IEM! It was the last time with the Macaw LOL But as said, I wasnt disgust by how they sound, just not impress as I can be with 10$ chifi iem lot of time. There something I should review tough, its a little gadget that permit you to make any of your IEM BT, I find it quite cool for my soundsystem, and ZS5....and even more Superlux cause they have a very small cable. But another time, battery life was a problem, take more time charging it than the play time it give. (hum, I don't remember the name or brand, I find the BT receiver gadget but there no brand on it)
> Well, it make 6 months I receive it....did not find it but it look like this:
> https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_1186940.html



This Xiaomi one works great (using it right now with Fidelio X2). Has around 5hr battery life and built very well:

https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_663674.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> This Xiaomi one works great (using it right now with Fidelio X2). Has around 5hr battery life and built very well:
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_663674.html


Xiaomi know how to get the crap done. 5 hours its quite okay. Mine is like 2ish hours. 

So, Slater, do you receive some new interesting IEM lately? 

I should receive the 6BA this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Standardsixty3 (Dec 11, 2017)

I got the TFZ Exclusive 5's dirt cheap from Massdrop. Think I paid like 40 bucks for them. For the price, they're great for running Tidal off my phone while on the move.

Solid brushed metal housing, tons of tip options.

Sound, to me is a bit toward v-shaped, with the mids feeling a little recessed, but certainly still discernable.

Ran them through my HA-2 as well on low gain to see how they scaled. Nothing earth-shattering, but gained some punch on the low end. Pretty sensitive, so picked up a little noise against the background, but not at all agregious.

Cannot complain one bit for the low price of admission.

Here's a link for more info: 
https://penonaudio.com/TFZ-EXCLUSIVE-5


----------



## razorpakk

Go ahead and type watch box on Amazon, simple and neat way to organise our addiction.


----------



## Earphone KIng

Guys, I created a Sound Signature Quiz hehe. 

http://www.earphoneking.com/find-sound-signature-prefer-quiz/

Can you guys let me know what you think of it? Did it predict your soung signature preference accurate?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Xiaomi know how to get the **** done. 5 hours its quite okay. Mine is like 2ish hours.
> 
> So, Slater, do you receive some new interesting IEM lately?
> 
> I should receive the 6BA this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Still waiting on Magaosi K5 - that's the most interesting IEM coming soon.


----------



## Slater

razorpakk said:


> Go ahead and type watch box on Amazon, simple and neat way to organise our addiction.



That's classy bud.

But where do we keep our watches then? LOL


----------



## Happy Hacking

razorpakk said:


> Go ahead and type watch box on Amazon, simple and neat way to organise our addiction.



Haha! I do exactly this.

@Slater Sell them for more IEMs/Gear, duh?


----------



## groucho69

Earphone KIng said:


> Guys, I created a Sound Signature Quiz hehe.
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/find-sound-signature-prefer-quiz/
> 
> Can you guys let me know what you think of it? Did it predict your soung signature preference accurate?



Cool


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> That's classy bud.
> 
> But where do we keep our watches then? LOL


----------



## Standardsixty3

groucho69 said:


>


Lol, that shirt/tie combo is unstoppable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> That's dirty cheap, some time ago you could only find them for 25$



Just find the at 22 euro from amazon seller you talk about....wich is higher price than aliexpres...can you share the link?
I'm very curious about those...but can't buy every IEM i'm curious about, especially when its 20$ and higher
But I guess shipping cost will make them cost the price of ali....sometime a REALLY feel jealous of USA & UK consumer!

Anyway, if it can really be found at this price with free or less tha 10$ shipping, its ultimate deal I guess.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 11, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just find the at 22 euro from amazon seller you talk about....wich is higher price than aliexpres...can you share the link?
> I'm very curious about those...but can't buy every IEM i'm curious about, especially when its 20$ and higher
> But I guess shipping cost will make them cost the price of ali....sometime a REALLY feel jealous of USA & UK consumer!
> 
> Anyway, if it can really be found at this price with free or less tha 10$ shipping, its ultimate deal I guess.



Sorry, i did'nt quite understood what you said. But If you are looking for the Amazon 10$ offer, here's the link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y5J6ZHY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_MjDlAb1PX6JJ0
It seems like a different model than ci880 tho, but only the shell

But If you are looking for an Aliexpress sell that goes for less or equal to 25$, I got some links for you. The same seller has them for 15$ and 18$, with 2,5$ and 3,5$ for registered shipping. I got mine in 11/11 in other shop, the e-mi shop for 18,5, but they didn't send It with tracking number. If i was you i would go for the 15 and 18 dolar offer. I don't know why the difference in price listing in the same seller.

Here you got the links: 
15$: http://s.aliexpress.com/jqEbeiMf
(from AliExpress Android)

18$: http://s.aliexpress.com/jqEbeiMf
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Sorry, i did'nt quite understood what you said. But If you are looking for the Amazon 10$ offer, here's the link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06Y5J6ZHY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_MjDlAb1PX6JJ0
> It seems like a different model than ci880 tho, but only the shell
> 
> ...



Okay thanks! WIll see if I can refrain myself or not from buying it hehe....but, your sure both model sound the same? one is open back and other is not....


----------



## groucho69

Standardsixty3 said:


> Lol, that shirt/tie combo is unstoppable.



Style is my middle name


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay thanks! WIll see if I can refrain myself or not from buying it hehe....but, your sure both model sound the same? one is open back and other is not....



Actually i have no Idea If they sound the same, the Black and metallic one. I've seen people be positive about the Black ones here, don't relembre Where. The drivers seem the same, you can verify the specs. But most probably they have some difference.


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> one is open back and other is not....



If you're thinking the silver one is open back because of the mesh, it isn't only a couple of the indentations are vents


----------



## Pete7874

Vidal said:


> If you're thinking the silver one is open back because of the mesh, it isn't only a couple of the indentations are vents


Vidal, I know you've reviewed the silver one.  Have you had a chance to listen to the black one?  If so, can you share some feedback as to the sound differences between the two?  Thanks!


----------



## Vidal

Not heard the black one


----------



## la1n (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi!
I've been looking for a pair of IEM's that's great for competitive gaming. What i'm thinking is something neutral/treble-heavy with both exceptionally wide soundstage and positional accuracy. I don't care for bass at all.
I'll happily pay $100 if they meet my requirements. A plus is if the cable is detachable.
For reference i usually am using a pair of AD700x (or ATH MSR7), but have recently developed headaches from wearing them too long. Also the comfort is terrible on these particular headphones as well.
Looking at the different descriptions on the first page the "PMV A-01 MK2" might fit the bill but yea... a lot of them are considered to have a wide soundstage and from the descriptions might fit the bill, making it hard to pick one out.
They need to be airy and as "open" as possible with great positioning as said.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Earphone KIng said:


> Guys, I created a Sound Signature Quiz hehe.
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/find-sound-signature-prefer-quiz/
> 
> Can you guys let me know what you think of it? Did it predict your soung signature preference accurate?



Thanks brah


----------



## Vidal

la1n said:


> Hi!
> I've been looking for a pair of IEM's that's great for competitive gaming. What i'm thinking is something neutral/treble-heavy with both exceptionally wide soundstage and positional accuracy. I don't care for bass at all.
> I'll happily pay $100 if they meet my requirements. A plus is if the cable is detachable.
> For reference i usually am using a pair of AD700x (or ATH MSR7), but have recently developed headaches from wearing them too long. Also the comfort is terrible on these particular headphones as well.
> ...



I'd advise against the PMV, I found them too bassy.


----------



## vladstef

Finally got ASRJ AM09 and as promised, impressions are here:

It comes in a nice box with 3 pairs of tips only, nothing else (on the back it says 10mm dynamic driver which is hilarious). As soon as I touched the cable I knew that this was not a bad purchase, I paid 25 euros and cable alone is worth it - it has no kinks because it was packaged properly, very good looking and it doesn't have memory wire, it's just molded to go over ears, proper strain relieves everywhere and it has a finish between rubber and silicone which feels very premium to the touch - simply a delight.
Then I put them in, listened for about 5 seconds and pretty much wanted to discard this abomination. Luckily I didn't do that and I let them play for two hours. This is the first time that burn in dramatically changed something for me, they went from very shouty to something that actually sounds remotely ok. They still had unbearable peak at 7-8K which is a game breaker for me but some tips reduced it and then I tried them with Spinfit Twinblade which completely removed it (stock tips are very generic and not small enough for deep insertion).

I am still getting used to this brain penetration that this IEM does, but currently it is very worth it, even if it's kinda hurtful and uncomfortable. I haven't regularly used deep insertion IEMs for quite some time.

They sound like they remove most of the warmth and put it into details, big time. Bass and sub are very anemic, much more than something neutral, they do exist to some extent, although things sound like a small thump rather than a good boom. Even as quiet as it is, it can distort which is just funny when it happens. Mid range and treble are beyond my ability to explain, the amount of details is frankly insane. They are obviously bright sounding overall, but this amount of micro details and transparency makes them very unique. Unlike most single BA IEMs these have an amazing top end extension. They aren't sibilant though, just bearably harsh all the time (this might change more after a longer burn in, who knows). Sound stage is nicely done but depth is amazing, imaging precise enough (although it kinda feels like it should be better given the overall transparency). Vocals and instruments lack some of the weight, but this is something that brain gets used to quickly and I only notice it a couple of minutes after starting listening session. These go to extremes, pretty much one of the most detailed sounds I've heard regardless of price with crippling bass that just has no place with the rest of the sound. This BA is very good and should be used in combination with a woofer BA or DD, although you'd probably add back that terrible peak due to a shallower fit...

Overall, even after a relatively short time with these small monsters, I think that ASRJ has created the best value I've heard in an IEM, it easily dethrones my HiFiMAN re400 which I bought for the same amount of money - AM09 being not as good all around but a much better experience if you can tolerate anemic bass and can appreciate insane levels of details. These require tip rolling and different depths to find one combination which removes most of that nasty peak, they also require some time as they are very bad ootb - all of these things made a huge difference in the end, more than I've ever experienced with an IEM in the past.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> I'd advise against the PMV, I found them too bassy.


Too bassy????
Thats the first time I heard about that, I find mine near bass lacking (boom way), find resolution extra good so we can hear like 2 bass line of different freq at the same time without it mix togheter in a muffled way.
I'm curious to know audio source you use as well as the type of eartips, cause if eartips can give more bass I would like it very much!
Must admit I use memory foam because my ears can't accept the silicone one I try....and willmake them pop up after 5 minutes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> Finally got ASRJ AM09 and as promised, impressions are here:
> 
> It comes in a nice box with 3 pairs of tips only, nothing else (on the back it says 10mm dynamic driver which is hilarious). As soon as I touched the cable I knew that this was not a bad purchase, I paid 25 euros and cable alone is worth it - it has no kinks because it was packaged properly, very good looking and it doesn't have memory wire, it's just molded to go over ears, proper strain relieves everywhere and it has a finish between rubber and silicone which feels very premium to the touch - simply a delight.
> Then I put them in, listened for about 5 seconds and pretty much wanted to discard this abomination. Luckily I didn't do that and I let them play for two hours. This is the first time that burn in dramatically changed something for me, they went from very shouty to something that actually sounds remotely ok. They still had unbearable peak at 7-8K which is a game breaker for me but some tips reduced it and then I tried them with Spinfit Twinblade which completely removed it (stock tips are very generic and not small enough for deep insertion).
> ...



Nice share!
Can you share the link where to buy these...even if the trebly soundsignature do not interest me perhaps its a good pairing with warmer source. for this peak....perhaps some little modding can help, like extra filter or something, trying other audacious eartips too can help as you surely know.


----------



## Vidal (Dec 12, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Too bassy????
> Thats the first time I heard about that, I find mine near bass lacking (boom way), find resolution extra good so we can hear like 2 bass line of different freq at the same time without it mix togheter in a muffled way.
> I'm curious to know audio source you use as well as the type of eartips, cause if eartips can give more bass I would like it very much!
> Must admit I use memory foam because my ears can't accept the silicone one I try....and willmake them pop up after 5 minutes.



I use foams as well, I used the Cozoy Aegis DAC/Amp with my iphone


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

la1n said:


> Hi!
> I've been looking for a pair of IEM's that's great for competitive gaming. What i'm thinking is something neutral/treble-heavy with both exceptionally wide soundstage and positional accuracy. I don't care for bass at all.
> I'll happily pay $100 if they meet my requirements. A plus is if the cable is detachable.
> For reference i usually am using a pair of AD700x (or ATH MSR7), but have recently developed headaches from wearing them too long. Also the comfort is terrible on these particular headphones as well.
> ...


You can begin with ZS5 or 6 and if it do not wow you, it will not have kill your wallet dramatically. 
I really dig my PMV, sound is so detailed and immersive, instruments separation is like...visual, yep, you can ''see'' the sound. They are far from bassy (with memory foam tips), but only real drawback is that the non detachable cable is made of 2 parts and second part that go around ears (without memory) feel a little cheap and im afraid of durability cause of this. Now I listen to them with Xmos DAC-AMp with AK4490 chip and bass is more present and soundstage even more wide, these are very easy to drive, ANYTHING will drive them properly wich is a big plus as they are my easier to drive IEM of all 50 I got. I wish price go a little down time to time, even on ali sale the PMV wasnt sub 55....

What type of music do you listen and what is your source???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> I use silicon as well, I used the Cozoy Aegis DAC/Amp with my iphone


Do you try them with memory foam, just for fun....curious to know your toughs, find them less harsh this way too....but reading some review it didnt say its a trebly IEM I think, wich I find strange, burn in quite calm this treble tough (say a very sceptikal guy about burn in theories).


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice share!
> Can you share the link where to buy these...even if the trebly soundsignature do not interest me perhaps its a good pairing with warmer source. for this peak....perhaps some little modding can help, like extra filter or something, trying other audacious eartips too can help as you surely know.



Sure, link is here. Currently a bit pricier than what I paid on 11.11. These are essentially made to have their BA and cables extracted for a killer DIY IEM, although I am sure gonna enjoy them in this form.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> Sure, link is here. Currently a bit pricier than what I paid on 11.11. These are essentially made to have their BA and cables extracted for a killer DIY IEM, although I am sure gonna enjoy them in this form.


Thanks, will keep an eye on them. The cable you got is a silver plated one? If so, do you have other cable to try for pairing....this treble peak really scare me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> I use silicon as well, I used the Cozoy Aegis DAC/Amp with my iphone


Looking back your site...quite a change!
Check the ''on our turntables'' picks....not very diversify mustly rock and indie but I see SLINT wich is nice....not bad choice, just surprise there any classical, jazz or electronic. Is it the albums you use for reviews?

But more specifically, i'm curious to know where to find the PMH hybrid?

It would be quite interesting to have an idea of IEM price you reviews too, just sayin, cause even budget 10 or 50 is quite a difference.

Love your ZS5 review too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

EUH.
*What!!!
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-4ac6-486d-a1e3-d3a8a0f4ed61&rmStoreLevelAB=0

A NEW ZS5 CONTENDER?????
TRN V10 2DD+2BA custom IEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## B9Scrambler

Pleasantly surprised at how nice these are. Like an Auglamor RT-1 but with more low end focus, texture, and impact. Not for the bass averse.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Pleasantly surprised at how nice these are. Like an Auglamor RT-1 but with more low end focus, texture, and impact. Not for the bass averse.


This brand kinda look interesting...especially there 6BA IEM that I barely buy at 11/11 sale.

So 1 quality dynamic driver for 22$ or 35$ with the fancy cable (look nice!)....by bassy you mean quality bass that doesnt eat the mids??? Did you have the NICEHCK BRO, comparaison with those could be interesting


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Actually i have no Idea If they sound the same, the Black and metallic one. I've seen people be positive about the Black ones here, don't relembre Where. The drivers seem the same, you can verify the specs. But most probably they have some difference.



Pretty sure @mbwilson111 has tried both, and prefers the black one over the water drop silver one.

Not sure if the silver one was too bright for her, or if it was the fitment, or what.


----------



## Slater

Vidal said:


> I use silicon as well, I used the Cozoy Aegis DAC/Amp with my iphone



I thought you only do foams Vidal?

Or is that just for reviews?


----------



## Slater (Dec 11, 2017)

vladstef said:


> Finally got ASRJ AM09 and as promised, impressions are here:
> 
> It comes in a nice box with 3 pairs of tips only, nothing else (on the back it says 10mm dynamic driver which is hilarious). As soon as I touched the cable I knew that this was not a bad purchase, I paid 25 euros and cable alone is worth it - it has no kinks because it was packaged properly, very good looking and it doesn't have memory wire, it's just molded to go over ears, proper strain relieves everywhere and it has a finish between rubber and silicone which feels very premium to the touch - simply a delight.
> Then I put them in, listened for about 5 seconds and pretty much wanted to discard this abomination. Luckily I didn't do that and I let them play for two hours. This is the first time that burn in dramatically changed something for me, they went from very shouty to something that actually sounds remotely ok. They still had unbearable peak at 7-8K which is a game breaker for me but some tips reduced it and then I tried them with Spinfit Twinblade which completely removed it (stock tips are very generic and not small enough for deep insertion).
> ...



“Hurtful...uncomfortable...and bearably harsh all of the time”?

Good lord!


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 11, 2017)

vladstef said:


> "...They aren't sibilant though, just bearably harsh all the time..."


Another Brainheiser? Sounds like the SEAF AWK-009 which I bought upon your recommendation...they are totally unusable as the treble drills into one's brain.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Pretty sure @mbwilson111 has tried both, and prefers the black one over the water drop silver one.
> Not sure if the silver one was too bright for her, or if it was the fitment, or what.



I just found the silver one to be a bit brighter... not that I could not have used it, just that I knew my husband wanted it anyway so I gave it to him because at the time I prefered my Einsear T2 to it anyway.  Then I had an excuse to try the black one (E-MI CI 780 (C610) Hybrid) when Amazon had a lightning deal.  And I do like the black one. It is small and comfortable and to me it sounds good and was more the type of sound I like than the silver one was.    Been listening to too  many different bud, iems, and headphones lately so right now I can't really say more than that.  

Others will prefer the silver one.  I don't think I have seen anything talked about on these forums where everyone agrees.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't think I have seen anything talked about on these forums where everyone agrees.



Its fun to disagree It open perspective and make the vibe more nuanced when it occur. 

Did you discover great IEM in the batch you try lately....like one pair that stand out of all others?


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Do you try them with memory foam, just for fun.....





Slater said:


> I thought you only do foams Vidal?
> 
> Or is that just for reviews?



I can't even blame drink for that error, I meant foams. Not sure why I typed that.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> “Hurtful...uncomfortable...and bearably harsh all of the time”?
> 
> Good lord!



Hurtful and uncomfortable due to a fit, it's the same with any deep insertion IEM until you get used to it, usually a couple of days.
Bearably harsh though, there is no going around it, it's just another flaw in the sound that these have, mostly due to a small BA not being able to keep up with the power.


----------



## Vidal (Dec 12, 2017)

Mariusik said:


> The design of shells resemble the Shure SE846. Who knows, maybe they sound better than the Shures.  Just kidding.



They are the ASY Hybrid that I ordered that fell apart after one listen. They're made by Bellsing Acoustic Tech Ltd..

BTW that seller is banned from Headfi and Audiobudget are now basically a shop window for them and HCK


----------



## Vidal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Looking back your site...quite a change!
> Check the ''on our turntables'' picks....not very diversify mustly rock and indie but I see SLINT wich is nice....not bad choice, just surprise there any classical, jazz or electronic. Is it the albums you use for reviews?
> 
> But more specifically, i'm curious to know where to find the PMH hybrid?
> ...



@loomisjohnson is the resident music critic, I've been meaning to write some album reviews but there's been a lot going on at home so haven't had the time to sit down and write stuff. Same reason I've got a backlog of IEMs to do as well. Loomis also does the abridged IEM reviews. He's got a talented ear.

The PMH are Penon's - I don't link to sellers as I'm not biased in anyway, plus prices change so much. A simple google on the IEM will bring up prices and sellers. 

You'll note some reviewers will mention who gave them the kit and some other reviewers even get affiliate link kickbacks (now that must really influence impartiality). Not me, 100% independent on budget reviews.


----------



## vladstef

Update on ASRJ AM09, right side made a loud 'pop' and sound was completely gone after that. Kinda unexpected given the build quality. RIP, you were interesting while you lasted!


----------



## hydroid

Nymphonomaniac said:


> EUH.
> *What!!!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-4ac6-486d-a1e3-d3a8a0f4ed61&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> ...



Ibasso IT03 shell.,.oh my..


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> Update on ASRJ AM09, right side made a loud 'pop' and sound was completely gone after that. Kinda unexpected given the build quality. RIP, you were interesting while you lasted!



Oooo, tell me there was a small puff of angry pixie smoke too? Gotta have that haha


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Looking back your site...quite a change!
> Check the ''on our turntables'' picks....not very diversify mustly rock and indie but I see SLINT wich is nice....not bad choice, just surprise there any classical, jazz or electronic. Is it the albums you use for reviews?
> 
> But more specifically, i'm curious to know where to find the PMH hybrid?
> ...


i do listen to a lot of jazz and blues, tho most of my headphone listening is guys/gals with guitars--edm, techno and rap aren't my typical thing. i've encouraged vidal and peter (who have more cosmopolitain tastes than me) to write more music reviews


----------



## HungryPanda

Jazz and blues can give earphones a good work out


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This brand kinda look interesting...especially there 6BA IEM that I barely buy at 11/11 sale.
> 
> So 1 quality dynamic driver for 22$ or 35$ with the fancy cable (look nice!)....by bassy you mean quality bass that doesnt eat the mids??? Did you have the NICEHCK BRO, comparaison with those could be interesting



By bassy I mean this is one of the few iems in my collection that might unseat the original brass-ringed KZ ZS1 as my preferred guilty pleasure bass cannon. After listening for almost five hours straight last night I found the bass bleed is controlled and any overshadowing mitigated by a raise in the lower mids. Male vocals seem to be unaffected by all that bass though the upper mids are a bit hit or miss. Some female vocalists stand out, others are too recessed. It really varies song to song. I spent almost all my time listening to electronic tracks for which I consider them near perfect. Warm, lots of bass, clear mid-range, treble that rolls off slowly but keeps the energy and avoids fatigue, big sound stage with lots of layers and good separation. There is an abundance of mid-bass similar to the RT-1, but the mid-/sub-bass balance is better with improved extension and more sub-bass emphasis. You really feel the low notes as a result.

As a side note, the nozzles are open with just a circle of foam stuffed inside acting as a filter. Take that out and they balance out a bit with lessened bass and more treble/mids. People that like to mod should enjoy these, especially since the all-metal housings are just screwed together and easily disassembled.


 

Stock, these sound like they'd be right at home in a budget bass head collection. If you're looking for neutral...nooooope. Look elsewhere.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Cashews also came in. Thankfully I've had none of the build quality issues the others mentioned. I only spent a song or two with them but they came across as bass cannons much like the Tiandirenhe. They're also wayyy bigger than they look in pics. They're huge! 

    ​


----------



## ivo001

B9Scrambler said:


> The Cashews also came in. Thankfully I've had none of the build quality issues the others mentioned. I only spent a song or two with them but they came across as bass cannons much like the Tiandirenhe. They're also wayyy bigger than they look in pics. They're huge!
> 
> ​



So yours is a tough nut to crack?


----------



## B9Scrambler

ivo001 said:


> So yours is a tough nut to crack?



haha, seems like it. That said, when I plugged in the right side cable there was an uncomfortable snapping sound. Couldn't see anything physical though, so....what snapping sound?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vidal said:


> @loomisjohnson is the resident music critic, I've been meaning to write some album reviews but there's been a lot going on at home so haven't had the time to sit down and write stuff. Same reason I've got a backlog of IEMs to do as well. Loomis also does the abridged IEM reviews. He's got a talented ear.
> 
> The PMH are Penon's - I don't link to sellers as I'm not biased in anyway, plus prices change so much. A simple google on the IEM will bring up prices and sellers.
> 
> You'll note some reviewers will mention who gave them the kit and some other reviewers even get affiliate link kickbacks (now that must really influence impartiality). Not me, 100% independent on budget reviews.



Yeah, this is something I seriously respect from you, other reviewer that write review of IEM they choose and just get partial discount so they can buy more IEM is something I accept too (instead of waiting it go fora sale once a year), what I feel very suspect is the one that receive anything free, from crap to nice IEM and strangely give 4-5 stars to everything they review, more the price worth is higher more the dangerous subjectivity that do not take seriously price value in account occur....read some stuff that say IEM distort and sound quite horrifious, but they give 4 stars....this phenomenon can be even worst on youtbe video review....have a pretty intense exchange with a guy that treat me name cause I say his video was boring and tell nothing constructive about audio in his 26 minutes lenght...it was about Opus DAP, I wanna know what OPamp it have in upgrade version but he was just talking how sweet the player look and how much other luxurious DAP he own...was like, do you talk about your jewellery collection you wanna wear for the look or the sound and inner part of the DAP? Anyway, I was thinking about making a real bad ass review blog....but its so long...wanna call it Gringe Audio lol, like, its an anti-review blog in some way...quite humorous but unforgivably serious too...but headfi take already enough of my time I think. 

Anyway, wasnt talking about putting link, just price, but will check it out on Penon!

And for AudiobOdget....don't know all the conspiracy theory stuff, hes important for me because I kind of discover chifi cause of its site, it was the very first, Woo shop give so much discount to anybody.....but yes, hes kind of very friendly with him from what I can see in its Facebook page....kind of tell him lot of time too wich make him little mad LOL


----------



## 1clearhead

Earphone KIng said:


> Guys, I created a Sound Signature Quiz hehe.
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/find-sound-signature-prefer-quiz/
> 
> Can you guys let me know what you think of it? Did it predict your soung signature preference accurate?


Yup! ....Took the quiz -balanced an lively!


----------



## la1n

Vidal said:


> I'd advise against the PMV, I found them too bassy.



Thanks. I visited your site and looked some up. Swing/Tingo IE800 Looks interesting but the one i'm most curious about now is the "Ty Hi-Z G3". Unfortunately they are not available anywhere as far as i could see.
Is there any model that have replaced these in terms of sound and soundstage?




Nymphonomaniac said:


> You can begin with ZS5 or 6 and if it do not wow you, it will not have kill your wallet dramatically.
> I really dig my PMV, sound is so detailed and immersive, instruments separation is like...visual, yep, you can ''see'' the sound. They are far from bassy (with memory foam tips), but only real drawback is that the non detachable cable is made of 2 parts and second part that go around ears (without memory) feel a little cheap and im afraid of durability cause of this. Now I listen to them with Xmos DAC-AMp with AK4490 chip and bass is more present and soundstage even more wide, these are very easy to drive, ANYTHING will drive them properly wich is a big plus as they are my easier to drive IEM of all 50 I got. I wish price go a little down time to time, even on ali sale the PMV wasnt sub 55....
> 
> What type of music do you listen and what is your source???



Yea i'm leaning more toward swing/tingo IE800 and if there's a replacement for "Ty Hi-Z G3" that sound similar i might get that too.
I will only be using them at my computer, connecting to a external soundcard which should be able to drive pretty much anything.
Might shop for an amp/dac later but it's low priority right now.

Won't be using them for music, only gaming. But yea, mostly electronic music. It's not a priority though. I basically just want something that's like the AD700x but in the iem format.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> i do listen to a lot of jazz and blues, tho most of my headphone listening is guys/gals with guitars--edm, techno and rap aren't my typical thing. i've encouraged vidal and peter (who have more cosmopolitain tastes than me) to write more music reviews


Nice, i'm kind of very eclectic myself, not a techno fan and even less rap, just very open minded, as I produce music too im obsess by production skills and complexity of it, in electronice like experimental IDM like Ametsub or Jlin, or ambient like Tim Hecker or Fennesz, audio sound experience can be so extreme and clear, feel electro can sound way cleaner, especially nice with ''clinical analytical'' IEM, its like virtual reality for the ears. Anyway, for me real music is Classical and sometime Jazz (leaning to classical like ECM label sound), but its very nice to entertain ears too, or get emotion from signers that know to talk to our heart. About rock, I like Slint and post-rock scene (krautrock too), for exemple, this is my favorite album from band MONO (remember the goosebumps I have 17 years ago at there show):


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> By bassy I mean this is one of the few iems in my collection that might unseat the original brass-ringed KZ ZS1 as my preferred guilty pleasure bass cannon. After listening for almost five hours straight last night I found the bass bleed is controlled and any overshadowing mitigated by a raise in the lower mids. Male vocals seem to be unaffected by all that bass though the upper mids are a bit hit or miss. Some female vocalists stand out, others are too recessed. It really varies song to song. I spent almost all my time listening to electronic tracks for which I consider them near perfect. Warm, lots of bass, clear mid-range, treble that rolls off slowly but keeps the energy and avoids fatigue, big sound stage with lots of layers and good separation. There is an abundance of mid-bass similar to the RT-1, but the mid-/sub-bass balance is better with improved extension and more sub-bass emphasis. You really feel the low notes as a result.
> 
> As a side note, the nozzles are open with just a circle of foam stuffed inside acting as a filter. Take that out and they balance out a bit with lessened bass and more treble/mids. People that like to mod should enjoy these, especially since the all-metal housings are just screwed together and easily disassembled.
> 
> ...


Oh, its metal housing too! Well....you begin to convince me...
and hehe, I just check my 6BA order....and its from this seller haha! Knowing now that there serious IEM manufacturer give me more hope about good sound calibration of 6BA drivers!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

la1n said:


> Thanks. I visited your site and looked some up. Swing/Tingo IE800 Looks interesting but the one i'm most curious about now is the "Ty Hi-Z G3". Unfortunately they are not available anywhere as far as i could see.
> Is there any model that have replaced these in terms of sound and soundstage?
> 
> 
> ...


For electronic....quite certain you will not find mesmerizing the SwingIE800. But I let you make your own choice.
cheers!


----------



## Strat Rider

Earphone KIng said:


> Guys, I created a Sound Signature Quiz hehe.
> 
> http://www.earphoneking.com/find-sound-signature-prefer-quiz/
> 
> Can you guys let me know what you think of it? Did it predict your soung signature preference accurate?


Thank You,
I took the quiz, and the quiz won!
 I found it correctly answered that I enjoy a balanced sound.


----------



## Vidal (Dec 12, 2017)

la1n said:


> Thanks. I visited your site and looked some up. Swing/Tingo IE800 Looks interesting but the one i'm most curious about now is the "Ty Hi-Z G3". Unfortunately they are not available anywhere as far as i could see.
> Is there any model that have replaced these in terms of sound and soundstage?
> 
> Yea i'm leaning more toward swing/tingo IE800 and if there's a replacement for "Ty Hi-Z G3" that sound similar i might get that too.
> ...



Yeah, the G3 seemed to have disappeared without a trace. There was a replacement with a slightly different exterior finish but even those have vanished. Just dug my old pair out and, wow, they're excellent. In some ways I prefer them to the VE duke I'm trialing at the moment.

The Tingo seem to be hard to find, a guy who PMs me got stung with a faulty pair so tread carefully. BTW the G3 are noticeably superior to the Tingo


----------



## paulindss (Dec 12, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> The Cashews also came in. Thankfully I've had none of the build quality issues the others mentioned. I only spent a song or two with them but they came across as bass cannons much like the Tiandirenhe. They're also wayyy bigger than they look in pics. They're huge!
> 
> ​



Would be happy to see your impressions, Bass canons ? Some people Said that they lack some Sub-bass and Lean to a Bright signature. Curious.


----------



## Slater (Dec 12, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> The Cashews also came in. Thankfully I've had none of the build quality issues the others mentioned. I only spent a song or two with them but they came across as bass cannons much like the Tiandirenhe. They're also wayyy bigger than they look in pics. They're huge!
> 
> ​



Bass cannons? Wow, yet another example of how totally inconsistent (QC) the ASK hybrids appear to be. Mine are the furthest thing from a bass cannon, even after sealing the dynamic drivers and adding KZ Starlines. They are easily the lightest bass IEMs I own.

I WISH they were bass cannons LOL.


----------



## HungryPanda

paulindss said:


> Waiting for your impressio
> 
> 
> Would be happy to see your impressions, Bass canons ? Some people Said that they lack some Sub-bass and Lean to a Bright signature. Curious.



It all goes down to the tips you use


----------



## B9Scrambler

paulindss said:


> Would be happy to see your impressions, Bass canons ? Some people Said that they lack some Sub-bass and Lean to a Bright signature. Curious.



Yeah, when they came in I was expecting something near neutral. Not even remotely what I'm hearing. With the QC issues the others have noted I'm really not surprised. The bass on these is pretty well rounded with a some mid-bass emphasis. Sub-bass certainly isn't lacking though. Overall a warm sound with a bit more treble emphasis and more forward mids than I'm getting out of the Tiandirenhe. I'm enjoying them so far. They seem worth the 30 CAD or whatever it was I paid. I would put them more or less on par with gear in the 50-70 USD range (DM5, RT-1, Meze twins, Audbos/Magaosi DB02, etc.) in terms of sound quality. At least from what I've heard so far. They've got maybe 5 hours on them now which isn't really enough to make any definitive statements beyond general surface level stuff.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Bass cannons? Wow, yet another example of how totally inconsistent (QC) the ASK hybrids are. Mine are the furthest thing from a bass cannon, eve after sealing the dynamic drivers.
> 
> I WISH they were bass cannons LOL.



Yeah, they're monsters. Not quite a bold as the Tians but not far off either. I threw on some foams for fun and geezuz...


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> By bassy I mean this is one of the few iems in my collection that might unseat the original brass-ringed KZ ZS1 as my preferred guilty pleasure bass cannon.



You have my attention lol

How’s the comfort? Any hot spots?

What tips are you using/have you tried?

Do you have a link to these? I tried searching for the name and am coming up empty handed.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> You have my attention lol
> 
> How’s the comfort? Any hot spots?
> 
> ...



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tia...32833049133.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Guv47j

Last night I was using the stock pre-installed large tips. Swapped over to Spinfits today which are nicer. The stock tips are generic as ever but they work pretty well. Comfort is great. No hot spots. Any edges are smoothed out. Almost looks like it was done by hand tbh.

Looking at the above link I kind wish I opted for the upgrade cable. Looks nice. The stock one is 'good enough' material though.


----------



## Slater (Dec 12, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tia...32833049133.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Guv47j
> 
> Last night I was using the stock pre-installed large tips. Swapped over to Spinfits today which are nicer. The stock tips are generic as ever but they work pretty well. Comfort is great. No hot spots. Any edges are smoothed out. Almost looks like it was done by hand tbh.
> 
> Looking at the above link I kind wish I opted for the upgrade cable. Looks nice. The stock one is 'good enough' material though.



Cool, thanks. I was spelling the name wrong (the "i"s looked like lower case "L"s on the shell).

I have always liked the sound of bio fiber drivers, so I'll give these a try. I have 2 sets of brass-ringed ZS1 v1, but its nice to have a similar option for when my beloved ZS1 v1 finally die. Also that 10mm driver would be easy to swap out, and there's plenty of options for 10mm drivers including graphenes.


----------



## la1n

Vidal said:


> Yeah, the G3 seemed to have disappeared without a trace. There was a replacement with a slightly different exterior finish but even those have vanished. Just dug my old pair out and, wow, they're excellent. In some ways I prefer them to the VE duke I'm trialing at the moment.
> 
> The Tingo seem to be hard to find, a guy who PMs me got stung with a faulty pair so tread carefully. BTW the G3 are noticeably superior to the Tingo



There's Tingo's and Swings on aliexpress but i dunno maybe they're not the same.
So which would you recommend if i wanted something similar to G3's? They seem to fit me perfectly but yea, not available. Any recommendations would be fantastic!
Looking at your reviews Seahf AWK-009 should be similar? They are available at aliexpress as well.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Cool, thanks. I was spelling the name wrong (the "i"s looked like lower case "L"s on the shell).
> 
> I have always liked the sound of bio fiber drivers, so I'll give these a try. I have 2 set of ZS1 v1, but its nice to have a similar option for when they finally die. Also that 10mm driver would be easy to swap out, and there's plenty of options for 10mm drivers including graphenes.



Yw! Didn't realize they had bio-drivers. Cool. I barely did any research on them before buying, basing my purchase mostly on housing material, looks and MMCX, haha. Hope you enjoy them as much as I am. If you don't you at least have a good base for modding.


----------



## loomisjohnson

la1n said:


> There's Tingo's and Swings on aliexpress but i dunno maybe they're not the same.
> So which would you recommend if i wanted something similar to G3's? They seem to fit me perfectly but yea, not available. Any recommendations would be fantastic!
> Looking at your reviews Seahf AWK-009 should be similar? They are available at aliexpress as well.


the seafh are quite similar, albeit with more lowend emphasis. very good value


----------



## Vidal

la1n said:


> There's Tingo's and Swings on aliexpress but i dunno maybe they're not the same.
> So which would you recommend if i wanted something similar to G3's? They seem to fit me perfectly but yea, not available. Any recommendations would be fantastic!
> Looking at your reviews Seahf AWK-009 should be similar? They are available at aliexpress as well.



There are differences between the Tingo and the Swing.

Biggest soundstage I have is the Moni One but they're not available anymore. Next is the ZS5 v1 again probably not available, you're likely to end up with the V2 which I haven't heard but by all accounts aren't the same. Next would be G3, followed probably by the Seahf, the Seahf are also available from Amazon in the US for $10 so not a big risk. I think the Seahf are a bit bassier but probably as good as you can get for $10 IMO.


----------



## Slater (Dec 12, 2017)

B9Scrambler said:


> Yw! Didn't realize they had bio-drivers. Cool. I barely did any research on them before buying, basing my purchase mostly on housing material, looks and MMCX, haha. Hope you enjoy them as much as I am. If you don't you at least have a good base for modding.



I'm sure I will, as you and I have the same tastes.

BTW, these are the shells used, which I've thought about ordering in the past to DIY my own IEMs: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MLL...l-For-Large-Size-Moving-Coil/32829067253.html

Seeing how when buying the shells in bulk it runs $12 each, the $22 cost for those finished Tiandirenhe IEMs (without cables) is very fair with no gouge factor (decent drivers with wiring, female MMCX, foam plugs, tips, labor, and packaging would add up to more than $10).

I'd love to slap in this graphene driver: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10m...agm-unit-diy-earphone-driver/32825962120.html

One would just need to add a BA for a hybrid IEM, or else remove & bridge the crossover components from the graphene driver if building a single driver IEM.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 12, 2017)

Trn quad drivers, **** UEs, tianderlines bio driver, KZ Zsr, Marshall *cuf cuf* modes, nicehck bro/bgvp sgz-dn1. And you guys Keep coming with interesting iem's. The only thing that's keeping me safe from the addict is the lack of money... Haha. As soon as i got some income scolarship for research in university, i'll start to have some trouble. My Friends already started to find strage how i have one iem for each day. So funny. They have no Idea of How the majority of guys here are 10x times "worse" than me. I'm just a curious child


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 12, 2017)

paulindss said:


> Trn quad drivers, **** UEs, tianderlines bio driver, KZ Zsr, Marshall *cuf cuf* modes, nicehck bro/bgvp sgz-dn1. And you guys Keep coming with interesting iem's. The only thing that's keeping me safe from the addict is the lack of money... Haha. As soon as i got some income scolarship for research in university, i'll start to have some trouble. My Friends already started to find strage how i have one iem for each day. So funny. They have no Idea of How the majority of guys here are 10x times "worse" than me. I'm just a curious child


LOL. Don't be ashame dear child.....I have a real problem too and think about seeing a pyschiatrist or something....there a very DISASTROUS photo of my....kitchen table....please don't judge me, cause its not normal, kinda out of control right now ahah! Share this pic so you feel more calm about your passion hehe (in fact, i'm quite ashame right now!!)



PS: Whats this TRN quad drivers???? Intriguing!


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> My Friends already started to find strage how i have one iem for each day. So funny. They have no Idea of How the majority of guys here are 10x times "worse" than me...



Some head-fiers have one IEM for each day of the *month* or *year* haha.


----------



## Otto Motor

la1n said:


> There's Tingo's and Swings on aliexpress but i dunno maybe they're not the same.
> So which would you recommend if i wanted something similar to G3's? They seem to fit me perfectly but yea, not available. Any recommendations would be fantastic!
> Looking at your reviews Seahf AWK-009 should be similar? They are available at aliexpress as well.


They are not the same indeed. The Tingos don't have that 3K peak of the Swings, that is they are more recessed. See also recent review on audiobudget.com. And I reviewed the Swings on youtube as Dr. Schweinsgruber - a great buy (from **** on aliexpress):


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Bass cannons? Wow, yet another example of how totally inconsistent (QC) the ASK hybrids appear to be. Mine are the furthest thing from a bass cannon, even after sealing the dynamic drivers and adding KZ Starlines. They are easily the lightest bass IEMs I own.
> 
> I WISH they were bass cannons LOL.



You were expecting crunchy?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> LOL. Don't be ashame dear child.....I have a real problem too and think about seeing a pyschiatrist or something....there a very DISASTROUS photo of my....kitchen table....please don't judge me, cause its not normal, kinda out of control right now ahah! Share this pic so you feel more calm about your passion hehe (in fact, i'm quite ashame right now!!)
> 
> 
> PS: Whats this TRN quad drivers???? Intriguing!



P.S. - You have some more room at the bottom of your table for some more headphones.


----------



## paulindss (Dec 12, 2017)

Slater said:


> Some head-fiers have one IEM for each day of the *month* or *year* haha.



HAHA, i really laughed out loud.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> LOL. Don't be ashame dear child.....I have a real problem too and think about seeing a pyschiatrist or something....there a very DISASTROUS photo of my....kitchen table....please don't judge me, cause its not normal, kinda out of control right now ahah! Share this pic so you feel more calm about your passion hehe (in fact, i'm quite ashame right now!!)
> 
> 
> PS: Whats this TRN quad drivers???? Intriguing!



Hahaha. Kitchen tablet ? Jesus. Carefull to not burn any iem, It Would be unforgiveable.

The trn quad Drives appeared yesterday around here, here you got:

Newest TRN V10 2DD 2BA Hybrid In Ear
http://s.aliexpress.com/fIRrmEZ3
(from AliExpress Android)

I have no Shame. Actually they find funny and interesting, although they do not understand very well the need of it. But life is easy, you Just don't Trust a man that doesn't have a hobby.

For me, this hobby is the same thing to like music. What makes me like music so much, is the chance to hear a really feel It. I Just can't go back to listen to It without any quality. I dind't quite understand normal people, everyone in the World that likes music, shoud be a some kind of "audiophile". For me, it is inseparable.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> You were expecting crunchy?



My pair of ASK are quite neutral. When I first received them, they has virtually no sub-bass, but I quickly discovered that the dynamic drivers weren't glued in/sealed. Once I glued them in, a minor amount of sub-bass appeared. When I added KZ Starline tips, a bit more sub-bass appeared to where I'd call them balanced.

But again, sounds like a totally different profile from what @B9Scrambler reported. I know these have quite a bit QC variation, because there are a lot of inconsistencies in how these sound.

Also, the shape of the IEM is such that the vents wouldn't be covered by the wearer's ears. The vents are on the side, vs being on the rear face like the KZ ZST/ZS5/ZS6 for example. Heck, I even sealed some and all of my vents looking for changes in sub-bass/bass, and nothing. So my point is that the differences in sound signature people are hearing is not due to vents (which generally has the largest impact on sub-bass/bass).


----------



## HungryPanda

Mine have good bass, it is not overpowering though just a little north of neutral


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> HAHA, i really laughed out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH, I already order this TRN ahah, if you got it before me please share some impressions here, and if you got the ZS5, its like the only 4drivers contender. They look way more comfy IMO

Yeah, as said, its not normal....and yes, I still eat there too, even soup....hum, and i'm a smoker. I'm quite disastrous but never broke any IEM in my life. Sure, one time I forget the Urbanfun outside when it was crazy rain, put it in a bag of rice and wasnt damage finally. Other time I drop the Piston 2 in my beer....was certain they will be broke but not, still work as new after 4 years.

I 100% agree with your sound philosophy, my obsession is firstly music, wich begin very soon, as a self-made man cause nobody can suggest me anything good but pop and rap, it is how I expend my curiousity about beauty and entertainement for the ears (2 different IMO), after this, I begin with big brand that my little knowledge permit me, especially buying used stuff from ebay cause i'm poor for real (I don't sell my ass, and should have think about earning my life from passion, but i'm somekind of an artist that don't want to sell his ass so its...contradictory, anyway, when I wanna make money, i make it appear), but even used it was too costy, so this is where chifi stuffs happen, once I find the first pair I try (Xiaomi Piston2) sound better than other sony, sennheiser, shure, yamaha etc IEM I have at this moment. This obsession is a little calm down tough, today im less impulsive. Exception may occur!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> P.S. - You have some more room at the bottom of your table for some more headphones.


yeah...but its where I eat my ramen soup 
Okay, I promess myself to clean the table today.
I think I was waiting to have a date here or something before doing it, but it did not happen so....time to clean!


----------



## paulindss (Dec 12, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH, I already order this TRN ahah, if you got it before me please share some impressions here, and if you got the ZS5, its like the only 4drivers contender. They look way more comfy IMO
> 
> Yeah, as said, its not normal....and yes, I still eat there too, even soup....hum, and i'm a smoker. I'm quite disastrous but never broke any IEM in my life. Sure, one time I forget the Urbanfun outside when it was crazy rain, put it in a bag of rice and wasnt damage finally. Other time I drop the Piston 2 in my beer....was certain they will be broke but not, still work as new after 4 years.
> 
> I 100% agree with your sound philosophy, my obsession is firstly music, wich begin very soon, as a self-made man cause nobody can suggest me anything good but pop and rap, it is how I expend my curiousity about beauty and entertainement for the ears (2 different IMO), after this, I begin with big brand that my little knowledge permit me, especially buying used stuff from ebay cause i'm poor for real (I don't sell my ass, and should have think about earning my life from passion, but i'm somekind of an artist that don't want to sell his ass so its...contradictory, anyway, when I wanna make money, i make it appear), but even used it was too costy, so this is where chifi stuffs happen, once I find the first pair I try (Xiaomi Piston2) sound better than other sony, sennheiser, shure, yamaha etc IEM I have at this moment. This obsession is a little calm down tough, today im less impulsive. Exception may occur!



My story with the hobby started as soon as started to take music serious. From the time that i listened a detail in from the benefit of mt.kite from beatles, i never stopped looking for better quality audio.
One of the most exciting things is the process of Discovery. The "wows". From the cheap Samsung in ear that i heard some of the george martin and lennon details, i escaleted to a awei es900i, by the time i Found them awesome. Right now i find them a completely bloaty recessed mess. And then a senheiser cx180, that i took sometime to perceive that they was Million times better than the awei, after that i losted the senheiser's. And then i Found about KZ ate in here, buyed, another WOW. Then i Found audiobudget, found you guys...and started to get more iem's than a normal person Would do. Started to notice the importance of a good source... Anyway.

I'm not getting anyone of these i mentioned now. Something from these Will be the next's, but i'll wait a month or two. Right now i have 6 cheap iem's on the way. I'm planed to save money from Futile things to get one one budget, around 20$, iem per month. Infortunely here in Brazil 20$, turns to 70 BRL. Its like you guys in the Global North paying 70$ in a Zs5. But it's the life.

I Will pay atention to the impressions of trn. Of the ones that i mentioned. trn, the zsr and tianderline grabbed the most of my attention.

Take care guys!


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah...but its where I eat my ramen soup
> Okay, I promess myself to clean the table today.
> I think I was waiting to have a date here or something before doing it, but it did not happen so....time to clean!


----------



## groucho69

paulindss said:


> My story with the hobby started as soon as started to take music serious. From the time that i listened a detail in from the benefit of mt.kite from beatles, i never stopped looking for better quality audio.
> One of the most exciting things is the process of Discovery. The "wows". From the cheap Samsung in ear that i heard some of the george martin and lennon details, i escaleted to a awei es900i, by the time i Found them awesome. Right now i find them a completely bloaty recessed mess. And then a senheiser cx180, that i took sometime to perceive that they was Million times better than the awei, after that i losted the senheiser's. And then i Found about KZ ate in here, buyed, another WOW. Then i Found audiobudget, found you guys...and started to get more iem's than a normal person Would do. Started to notice the importance of a good source... Anyway.
> 
> I'm not getting anyone of these i mentioned now. Something from these Will be the next's, but i'll wait a month or two. Right now i have 6 cheap iem's on the way. I'm planed to save money from Futile things to get one one budget, around 20$, iem per month. Infortunely here in Brazil 20$, turns to 70 BRL. Its like you guys in the Global North paying 70$ in a Zs5. But it's the life.
> ...



Having to drastically downsize meant parting with my lovely and loved (not to mention expensive) stereo equipment. New and smaller digs necessitated phones DAPs, DACs and amps.


----------



## weedophile

la1n said:


> There's Tingo's and Swings on aliexpress but i dunno maybe they're not the same.
> So which would you recommend if i wanted something similar to G3's? They seem to fit me perfectly but yea, not available. Any recommendations would be fantastic!
> Looking at your reviews Seahf AWK-009 should be similar? They are available at aliexpress as well.


I dont own the G3 but i would probably mention the UiiSii HM7 at ard the same price or probably cheaper than the seahf.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Mine have good bass, it is not overpowering though just a little north of neutral



With the glued drivers and Starline tips, that's a good description.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

groucho69 said:


>


Kinda eat like this. Kinda dangerous.




Kinda just finish to supper and still not have clear the table too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

No swinging here.
Take the swing.


----------



## la1n (Dec 13, 2017)

Vidal said:


> There are differences between the Tingo and the Swing.
> 
> Biggest soundstage I have is the Moni One but they're not available anymore. Next is the ZS5 v1 again probably not available, you're likely to end up with the V2 which I haven't heard but by all accounts aren't the same. Next would be G3, followed probably by the Seahf, the Seahf are also available from Amazon in the US for $10 so not a big risk. I think the Seahf are a bit bassier but probably as good as you can get for $10 IMO.



Great! Thanks. I appreciate the input greatly. I'll go ahead and order a couple of different ones if they're mostly 10 bucks. If you ever want to sell your G3s send me a PM 



Otto Motor said:


> They are not the same indeed. The Tingos don't have that 3K peak of the Swings, that is they are more recessed. See also recent review on audiobudget.com. And I reviewed the Swings on youtube as Dr. Schweinsgruber - a great buy (from **** on aliexpress):




Cool, thanks for the input! I'll get a pair of Swings as well.



weedophile said:


> I dont own the G3 but i would probably mention the UiiSii HM7 at ard the same price or probably cheaper than the seahf.



Will check them out, cheers!


EDIT:
So looks like i'm going for
Swing IE800
Seahf AWK-009
UiiSii HM7

Since they're so low priced i might as well get all of em.
What i also need is tips. I've got a bunch of silicon tips laying around but no foams.
Is there any risk in getting something from aliexpress or similar? Or is there any cheap alternative?
I'd love to get a kit with different sizes and shapes (both foam and silicone).


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 13, 2017)

la1n said:


> EDIT:
> So looks like i'm going for
> Swing IE800
> Seahf AWK-009
> ...



I have them all and can only recommend the Swing, highly. The SEAF are horribly aggressive and the UiiSii are nondescript. Well, at least the UiiSii are cheap.


----------



## paulindss

la1n said:


> Great! Thanks. I appreciate the input greatly. I'll go ahead and order a couple of different ones if they're mostly 10 bucks. If you ever want to sell your G3s send me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say that uissi is a cheaper, better Constructed rock zircon. Zircon has more sub Bass, but the mids and highs are kinda similar. It's what i can remember tho. Get the uissis, they are sturdy, small, i liked them, they are a excellent present to a friend, girlfriend If you don't find them interesting enough. I gave Mine cause i find zircon a Tad better, i find It redundant to have both. Now i regret a little. For 7$, they are as good as you can get.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> I'd say that uissi is a cheaper, better Constructed rock zircon. Zircon has more sub Bass, but the mids and highs are kinda similar. It's what i can remember tho. Get the uissis, they are sturdy, small, i liked them, they are a excellent present to a friend, girlfriend If you don't find them interesting enough. I gave Mine cause i find zircon a Tad better, i find It redundant to have both. Now i regret a little. For 7$, they are as good as you can get.


I own two pairs of the Rock Zircon and find them vulgar: monster bass swallowing the mids, they get fatiguing after a short time. If you want something much better at the same price, get the Boarseman KR25-D. And if you want an $80 earphone for $22 (eBay), get the decent Sony MH1C.


----------



## s4tch

la1n said:


> ...Seahf AWK-009.../QUOTE]
> don't, unless you want a very bright sounding, almost screaming sound signature. i bought it, and the only reason i don't regret buying them are the pair of spinfits that came with them via penon. i tried to like it, i read through vidal's enthusiastic review like a 1000 times, but at the end of the day, i disliked them like no other earphones i've heard recently. also, horrible driver flex  at least they are nicely build, so when i'm old and deaf, i could give them an other shot.


----------



## Otto Motor

I find the SEAHF simply unusable, they are like an oversalted meal. Save your money and get the fantastic Tin Audio T2: these are my only Chifi earphones that beat substantially more expensive models in my collection. Or the fabulous Brainwavz B100 with BA driver.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

friends, what's the difference between the brainwavz B150 and the B100? Would the B150 be much higher than the B100? I would appreciate it if you could comment. thank you so much.


----------



## Otto Motor

Check Chris's Kophoerer Lounge. According to him, the B150 are redundant and he prefers the B100.
http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.ca/2017/01/Brainwavz-B100-Review.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 13, 2017)

Was thinking today would be a beautifull day. I WAS WRONG.
I receive the 6BA custom from* shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store.
ULTIMATE PIECE OF PURE CRAP AND BA DRIVERS WASTE AS WELL AS MONEY AND WORKERS WASTE. THIS PRODUCT SHOULD NOT BE SALE, ITS DEFECTIVE AND I THINK ITS ALWAYS DEFECTIVE.

 
I don't know what are the audio engineer from this company, but they are not professional, distortion occur as well as rattling and other type of frequencies problem. This is just unlistenable and it cost 100-200$ on Aliexpress. Any type of bass will be muffled-distorted, even with cello, there no details retreival no air no instrument separation that we should think to have with 6BA, at the first view I was like, well, good construction, but after that I see the metal nozzle have a very TINY hole I begin to be sceptikal (how can sound go out well of a pin hole?)....so, my attempt wasnt big already, was like okay it will not be bassy but surely good for classical and instrumental: WRONG. It can't deal with any music style so I REALLY don't understand why or how this product was sell to me, did somebody listen to it? And how can he think any consumer will want to listen more than one minute to this supreme fraud. 
I loose lot of money with this forum, to help and give impressions, as well for curiosity, but this is the worst thing I ever bought as well as the most expensive. I will send this back, don't want partial refund, but it will be hell as always....we REALLY need to make a list of the right seller. Will tell you every details about how it will be solve, but I never want to buy anything again from TIANDIRENHE. It-is-not-a-trustable-seller, point. 
SO, headfier, NEVER buy any DIY IEM that look like this. Too beautifull to be true even at 200$, go for trustable brand and seller.

So mad. I prefer any KZ over this, anything in fact, even stock smarthphone earphones. Just stay far far away from this DIY 6BA IE(urk)M!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stryed

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Was thinking today would be a beautifull day. I WAS WRONG.
> I receive the 6BA custom from* shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store.
> ULTIMATE PIECE OF PURE CRAP AND BA DRIVERS WASTE AS WELL AS MONEY AND WORKERS WASTE. THIS PRODUCT SHOULD NOT BE SALE, ITS DEFECTIVE AND I THINK ITS ALWAYS DEFECTIVE.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your sacrifice :>
Hopefully you can get a refund....


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *Will tell you every details about how it will be solve, but I never want to buy anything again from TIANDIRENHE. It-is-not-a-trustable-seller, point.*



Wow, really sorry to hear about that. TIANDIRENHE is the one behind the TD08, so perhaps they aren't all bad.

I have bought my share of disappointing gear, and it is a bad feeling. Like when you were a small child, and you dropped your ice cream cone on the sidewalk after you only took 1 bite.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 13, 2017)

Here the "OTTO MOD" or "SANTA'S BEARD MOD" for the SEAHF AWK-009 to tame the treble (also works for the Boarseman CX98 and other stubbornly bright and piercing earphones ): I ripped a bit of cotton out of Santa's beard and stuffed it between nozzles and rubber tips...the opposite of the "SLATER MOD" for the KZ KS3.

This mod shifts the whole spectrum a bit to the darker side. And, hey, the SEAHF/Boarseman  suddenly sound decent.

As to the UiiSii MH7, they also suffer from fatiguing treble and may be fixed the same way. And I gave the Rock Zircon another try: tinny, recessed mids which disappearing under the bass. A very unnatural sound. Sorry!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> Thank you for your sacrifice :>
> Hopefully you can get a refund....


Well, I hope too, but I feel betray and very unlucky because yes I wanna try something other Headfier didnt try....so I cancel an order of Toneking nail to takke this pure crap instead. Now, here in Canada shipping is ultra expensive if you want a tracking number, wich is a real problem, its like 30$ to send a little bubble enveloppe with tracking, just What price that make return real hell as vendor will not want to pay this amount, but this product is clearly defect and audioengineer purely incompetent....I mean, you listen to a 100$ iem you create before sending it no? If so, I don't imagine how much the worker was out of his mind, perhaps falling asleep from working too hard, perhaps a kid I don't know, its just not possible how bad it sound.
In fact, I take a video without thinking it would be possible to record distortion of a small IEM but it is so obvious that we hear the crappy distorted bass: pwrrr, pwrrr, pwrrr.
It do this out of no where anytime low frequencies occur, not just thumping bass, cello, low voice, organ, slap bass etc...but I don't put this back in my ears. done my torture test, 10 minutes was way to exausting!

SO, I think about something, we perhaps need a black, gray and white list for aliseller (black is a no go, fraudulous one, gray is a so so that is hit or miss, white is a good trustable seller). Will put this in introduction page so headfier don't fall in trap cause now, I begin to really really get annoy with Aliexpress, and im very afraid to try other seller than the few I know are trustable (HCK, AK, Yaoyao etc)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 13, 2017)

Slater said:


> Wow, really sorry to hear about that. TIANDIRENHE is the one behind the TD08, so perhaps they aren't all bad.
> 
> I have bought my share of disappointing gear, and it is a bad feeling. Like when you were a small child, and you dropped your ice cream cone on the sidewalk after you only took 1 bite.


Yeah....a 100$ ice cream cone is quite rare, can't imagine how I would have react as a kid, surely kill somebody. Oh, I have not drop this IEM on the ground, they fall on me like a ton of unwanted bricks. I really think its perhaps how they should sound but im unable to share the video that show its just plain distortion everywhere, like some BA are blown or I don't know, its not like a IEM I think sound bad or just create distortion at high volume or with big bass (wich can occur with some crappy IEM or earbuds and isnt considered as a defect but more a drawback due to price).
I've been able to read number:31587 on BA, perhaps its the model.

There some error that tell you alot about seller, will see how he react so I will know if he is a fraud.

As you perhaps know, there lot of this exact same looking DIY 6BA, can't conclude for all, but finding impressions is very rare....so i will never give this model another chance, never.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, I hope too, but I feel betrayed...


Start a dispute on aliexpress, but message the seller first. It has always worked in my case. Maybe, yours are faulty and will be replaced.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Here the "OTTO MOD" for the SEAHF AWK-009 to tame the treble (also works for the Boarseman CX98): I ripped a bit of cotton out of Santa's beard and stuffed it between nozzles and rubber tips...the opposite of the "SLATER MOD" for the KZ KS3.
> 
> This mod shifts the whole spectrum a bit to the darker side. And, hey, the SEAHF/Boarseman  suddenly sound decent.
> 
> As to the UiiSii MH7, they also suffer from fatiguing treble and may be fixed the same way. And I gave the Rock Zircon another try: tinny, recessed mids which disappearing under the bass. A very unnatural sound. Sorry!


Interesting I can or you can share it on the new MOD thread where all MOD will be shown, can you share a picture there, could be usefull for any TOO bright IEM....was something like this I suggest to a other headfier that have a too trebly earphone. 
https://head-fi.org/threads/the-mod...zed-headphone-mods-here.867426/#post-13911678
LOL santa beard ROCK!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Start a dispute on aliexpress, but message the seller first. It has always worked in my case. Maybe, yours are faulty and will be replaced.


Yeah, thanks....im impulsive buyer as well as impulsive when begin a dispute wich can play against me....like perhaps this part of message wasnt necessary but wathever, got a video too so its well backed I think.
''I can have suggestions to make it sound better, but firstly it will be to have audio engineer that listen to it before sending it to conclude if there any quality issue, this is unacceptable. Its not something that should be sale because its like child trying to create an IEM, it will not work and will have lot of electrical problem with BA drivers, wich is what happen with those defective IEM.''


----------



## SambalOelek

*i m the pain in the ass guy  and some of my posts got xxx rated...or blurred , probably correctly...*

but  just buy a decent brand. 

6BA sucks as Nymphonomaniac discovered

all my purchases i made recently KZ ZS3 (bass over active),  KZ  ZST (gave away as too flat sound), KZ ZS5 (too much treble) , Bosshifi B3...(terrible sound)

Einsear T2 keeper as i lost money so i just keep one...at least(but treble too active, no other sound)

If you add up all your losses guys, you might as well buy a decent 'AMERICAN / EUROPEAN' headpohone /earphone/earbud

I only will try the VE MONK PLUS to see if that one is better then the KZ .
OFF for a good long time away. 

I really love BEYERDYNAMICS . GUys gave them a look. (no shares of them, but they are really good! and have a great warranty policy, compliments!)


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Interesting I can or you can share it on the new MOD thread where all MOD will be shown, can you share a picture there, could be usefull for any TOO bright IEM....w



DONE!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SambalOelek said:


> *i m the pain in the ass guy  and some of my posts got xxx rated...or blurred , probably correctly...*
> 
> but  just buy a decent brand.
> 
> ...



Yeah....right.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When a bad day begin, it never stop....EVERYBODY know BEYER iz nizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze....there lot of thread to jerk off about this. 
As I suggest you kindly, try the ISK HF2010 or 2011 or Takstar Pro80 or 82. There a thread about this too, best headphones from china...don't really wanna know your toughs about VE monk, you should share it in PROPER thread. please please please!
My crappy 6BA are defective and I think this shop make defective 1 time on 2, wich never happen with real chifi brands...now, its soundsignature and all...anyway. Enough about that, I guess whole world suffer from tinnitus but you. Your lucky. Enjoy your luck man.

Peace.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> DONE!


hey man, thats kind! and usefull! And LOL funny too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Take my revange ordering a KZ ZS6 for 24$ at gearbest.
I need it in my collection.
code for special price is:ZS6LM


----------



## Otto Motor

SambalOelek said:


> *i m the pain in the ass guy  and some of my posts got xxx rated...or blurred , probably correctly...*
> 
> but  just buy a decent brand.
> 
> ...



The Monk Plus are about the most ordinary cheap buds you can imagine. They appear cheaply priced  in their basic version, but they become overpriced when adding a remote and the accessories pack. I paid USD $25 for two with add-ons and shipping which was a total  ripoff. 

I have the the KZ ZST, the KZ KS3 and Einsear T2 and agree with your opinion on the latter two, the KZ ZST are ok for the price.  I don't understand how you can expect the same sound from a $300 headphone and a $15 earphone. Earphones and headphones serve difference purposes and it is good to have both.

If you want good earphone sound for cheap, I recommend the Sony MH1C (regular $80, found for $22 on eBay).
The only Chifi I found was beating much more expensive earphones are the Tin Audio T2. I love them, however you may not like them either as they are neutrally tuned. Many people think they lack bass, but they don't.

As to headphones, the Sennheiser HD 6XX (for $200 on mass drop) will put your Beyers to shame. Big time!

There you have it!


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Take my revange ordering a KZ ZS6 for 24$ at gearbest.
> I need it in my collection.
> code for special price is:ZS6LM


Don't make yourself even more unhappy!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 13, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> Don't make yourself even more unhappy!


I will not because im a die hard fan of KZ ZS5 wich you dislike but not my ears.
I like colored soundsignature, if all my IEM were plain neutral, logically, they will all sound the same...wich will be very boring!
And 24$ isnt 100$ and, if they are defective, well yes, I will be unhappy and return them....wich isnt the case for now for any KZ products I order.

PS:Oh, and i'm curious too to know if they can be easily open for modding, wich look fun with IEM, but quite impossible easily for must of them!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> And I gave the Rock Zircon another try: tinny, recessed mids which disappearing under the bass. A very unnatural sound. Sorry!



Which Rock Zircon color out of curiousity?

The 2 colors sound different, and the white one sounds better than the black one (they're still bass cannons, but the white one has better mids and brighter treble). It was always suspected that the colors use different drivers, and after I received 1 of each color and heard for myself, I believe it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 13, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I will not because im a die hard fan of KZ ZS5 wich you dislike but not my ears.
> I like colored soundsignature, if all my IEM were plain neutral, logically, they will all sound the same...wich will be very boring!


I found the ZS5 overpriced [edit: CDN $36 for me]...they are better than the ZST, for example, but at a price.


Slater said:


> Which Rock Zircon color out of curiousity?
> 
> The 2 colors sound different, and the white one sounds better than the black one (they're still bass cannons, but the white one has better mids and brighter treble). It was always suspected that the colors use different drivers, and after I received 1 of each color and heard for myself, I believe it.


I use the black one, my wife the white one. Never tested the white ones. If I wore the white with their golden trimmings, the guys in the neighbourhood would be after me.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 13, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> \
> I like colored KS6 soundsignature,


I read that they have better mids than the KS5 but piercing treble. In any way does the price have to be right. The KS6's initial price was silly. They essentially charged for the looks as designed by Campfire Audio.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nice...if mids can be more smooth and natural sounding it would be great, I really want another soundsignature, was afraid it sound the same but the design differ a little and its metal housing. Will compare them and share impressions about it. I'm not treble sensitive with IEM to date....wich is strange cause I can be with headphone.
Hum, about ZS5 overpriced I think the extreme contrary, but will not debate more about this, if it was more than 50$ I will, but at 30 (18-25 to be more exact) its just to capricious to debate.

PS:hum, did not write this sentence that Nymphonomaniac supposedly say, did not even heard the ZS6 yet. Just say colored IEM can be fun and interesting or give more musicality. Or like, is it a bat face in your profil?, well, I like too having bat ears sometime, wich I can't with to neutral IEM. This, as a music producer, is very interesting for mixing right. Once its mixed, I will use colored IEM to have more kick in the bass.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> I read that they have better mids than the KS5 but piercing treble. In any way does the price have to be right. The KS6's initial price was silly. They essentially charged for the looks as designed by Campfire Audio.



Not what I hear. Of course I use foams.


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> if you want something much better at the same price, get the Boarseman KR25-D. And if you want an $80 earphone for $22 (eBay), get the decent Sony MH1C.



       Actually, i have the boarseman kr-25d, because you recommended them to me in audiob... Them and the swing ie800. By the time a was in doubt for the two or urbanfun hybrid. I find them -kr25- superior to zircon, but that does'nt mean that i like them more. I
got used to the sibilance of zircon with little time, and i find them really Funny, as the hm7. Maybe i am a V-shaped guy and don't know. The boarseman are really good, they have the enough bass, and the mids are more natural. No sibilance. 

       But i Just Keep liking the other two. I gave up on kr-25, because they are HORRIBLY built, no mic, thin cable. I asked a einsear T2 to substitute them. And a memt x5 to substitute zircon. As for your recommendation of mh1c, i searched on them, but did'nt have the courage to ask for them. The j cord and huge mic is a deal breaker. For the warm, balancead sound of them, i made an order of hifiman re-400, they seem similar by the description. Also KZ edr2 should do the job of a warm balancead sound - someone here said that they Beat the re-400.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 13, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> piercing treble



Not what I hear either..and I use the Starlines that came with them.  I can't stand the feel of foams.

The KZ ZS 6. Is one of my favorite iems.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> Actually, i have the boarseman kr-25d, because you recommended them to me in audiob... Them and the swing ie800. By the time a was in doubt for the two or urbanfun hybrid. I find them -kr25- superior to zircon, but that does'nt mean that i like them more. I
> got used to the sibilance of zircon with little time, and i find them really Funny, as the hm7. Maybe i am a V-shaped guy and don't know. The boarseman are really good, they have the enough bass, and the mids are more natural. No sibilance.
> 
> But i Just Keep liking the other two. I gave up on kr-25, because they are HORRIBLY built, no mic, thin cable. I asked a einsear T2 to substitute them. And a memt x5 to substitute zircon. As for your recommendation of mh1c, i searched on them, but did'nt have the courage to ask for them. The j cord and huge mic is a deal breaker. For the warm, balancead sound of them, i made an order of hifiman re-400, they seem similar by the description. Also KZ edr2 should do the job of a warm balancead sound - someone here said that they Beat the re-400.



Earphones with no mic/remote: most high-end ones don't have them, frankly. Can be added: you can buy extension chords with remote (and possibly with microphone).
Sony cable: yes, it is horrible but you get a great sound for little money.
KZ EDR2: quite good but not any better than the other ones you mentioned.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> Not what I hear either..and I use the Starlines that came with them.  I can't stand the feel of foams.
> 
> The KZ ZS 6. Is one of my favorite iems.


OH YES! Some positive vibe. Lets just talk about what we love.....about negativity, I will try to avoid this bad experience by making a trustable seller list for Aliseller, can PM me about the one to really avoid. This became: Personal!






So, back to the GOOD vibe hehe. ZS6 being one of your favorite is reassuring. DO you own both ZS5 and 6? WHats the difference between the 2??


----------



## Pete7874

So I ended up getting these $10 C610 IEMs from Amazon... an impulse buy obviously... something to hold me over as I await for my TinAudio T2 to make their way from China.

For $10, they are not bad. Good fit, fairly comfortable. From sound perspective, I'd call them V-shaped... decent sub-bass, but somewhat lacking in mid-bass compared to my old Panasonic HJE350.  High frequencies are a little too much for me though and sound a bit muddy/shrill, again compared to HJE350 which have been my main IEMs prior to discovering Head-Fi. 

I haven't tried the mic function yet...


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH YES! Some positive vibe. Lets just talk about what we love.....about negativity, I will try to avoid this bad experience by making a trustable seller list for Aliseller, can PM me about the one to really avoid. This became: Personal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me the 6 is smoother.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Thats a smooth answer to my ears, my main DAP is quite brightish (DX90) so it will pair better than ZS5 I guess.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Any impressions about this **** BELSING HYBRIDS yet??




Intriguing dual hybrid for about 25-30$.

Curious about 
* CTZ Kodo Hybrid* even more:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 14, 2017)

Not that I want to share Negative Vibe, but now its CONFIRM by TWO HEADFIER that the 6BA I buy is ALWAYS a defective product.
Hope nobody else will fall in this trap.
DO NOT BUY *Tiandirenhe DIY HIFI Custom Made 6BA Balanced Armature BA Drivers Ear headset Around!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ZenoJin said*:
well, i saw your post of the 6BA iem, what is focking coincidence, i have the same blood iem as you, and all the problem i have is the same as yours but i bought this like 3-4 months ago i think. either way i believe buying china iem is like taking a risk, if you are lucky, you get a wonderful product, if you are unlucky, you get a rubbish product just like that crap 6ba iem....

*Me*:
WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!! ooooooooooooookay.
See, if I have read a post sharing this very toughs of you and me, well, I will have NEVER buy those crap...we must help each other in this risky chifi world cause some take risk and loose money like you and me. I write to the seller for return and it look like...well. that i SHOULD pay for returning a defective product (wich you now confirm is THE product they wanna sell as a seriously finish product), he tell me to let burn them in (an arguments use for make time passing so return is impossible on ALI after) as well as not playing music loud cause it will create distortion ahah, another joke, as even at low volume it can't deal with any bass, always sound like farts to be honnest, yes, muffled flatulence. Soundstage is small...whats this nozzle anyway how can some air pass trough this...by the way, they are different metal nozzle than the one in pictures. Hum. I'm pretty sure to have full refund but not sure that I will not....have to pay something to return this garbage.
Thanks for sharing this, I feel a little less lonely now
Brother of despair here hehe.
I think about writing a Black list of seller to avoid...will I do it don't know...

Will share this so a real confirmation can be made to Avoid any headfier fall in the:
*Tiandirenhe DIY HIFI Custom Made 6BA Balanced Armature BA Drivers Ear headset Around
TRAP.*


----------



## ZenoJin (Dec 14, 2017)

i really wonder how people still can give a 5 rating on ali for this crap .-.


----------



## stryed

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not that I want to share Negative Vibe, but now its CONFIRM by TWO HEADFIER that the 6BA I buy is ALWAYS a defective product.
> Hope nobody else will fall in this trap.
> DO NOT BUY *Tiandirenhe DIY HIFI Custom Made 6BA Balanced Armature BA Drivers Ear headset Around!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Why don't you write a review for the crappy product? There is nothing illegal of selling an overpriced crappy product, unfortunately. I'm always wary of too little reviews and am always worried about build quality on the long run when I go over 40eu (the fact that an IEM is in metal doesn't mean the insides aren't attached using tape with saliva.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ZenoJin said:


> i really wonder how people still can give a 5 rating on ali for this crap .-.



Because sellers whine and might blacklist you if you give them anything less than 5 stars. The rating system is broken and I do not trust it at all. That applies to reviews appearing on any similar service though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ZenoJin said:


> i really wonder how people still can give a 5 rating on ali for this crap .-.


Yeah....I read a ''positive'' feedback that I should have take more seriously, wasnt thinking weak bass mean that distorted disaster. I really think ALI feedback aren't trustable for must part, how can you give 5 stars when you think the bass is weak? I think all review there are paid for or something like that, rest of description is pure BS.

(1)
*Color:* BA and headset *Logistics:* AliExpress Standard Shipping 5 stars rating
These are the most expensive earphones I've ever ordered, but I think they are the cheapest 6ba around. Build quality is very high, robust shells. The sound is cold (typical balanced armature sound) with weak bass (no sub bass obviously) forward clear mids, treble not very extended, I expected more details. Soundstage is the best feature of these earphones, huge soundstage. Overall these are probably the best bargain if you look for neutral flat signature.
13 Sep 2017 09:05


stryed said:


> Why don't you write a review for the ****ty product? There is nothing illegal of selling an overpriced ****ty product, unfortunately. I'm always wary of too little reviews and am always worried about build quality on the long run when I go over 40eu (the fact that an IEM is in metal doesn't mean the insides aren't attached using tape with saliva.


Hum, I will find a way to return them (for a 24g enveloppe with tracking it cost 55$cad in canada (by boat!), its just plain crazy epensive) and can't listen more to this crap, its a this point non listenanble, I try and just swear: PLEASE STOP TORTURING ME! And I cry, and I think of killing myself.
No but seriously, I will perhaps write an official ultra fast review (can't endure this more than 5minutes, like life or death survival instinct), its a 1 and this its for outside construction. But its a generous zero for sound.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah....I read a ''positive'' feedback that I should have take more seriously, wasnt thinking weak bass mean that distorted disaster. I really think ALI feedback aren't trustable for must part, how can you give 5 stars when you think the bass is weak? I think all review there are paid for or something like that, rest of description is pure BS.
> 
> (1)
> *Color:* BA and headset *Logistics:* AliExpress Standard Shipping 5 stars rating
> ...



Is it possible you just got a defective pair? Maybe they're all awesome and you just got a bad pair? That happens with all gear - I've gotten defective IEMs and stuff before.


----------



## Skullophile

When you make a return on Ali make sure you get tracking. If you do not get tracking you can't prove you sent them and you will have no refund.
The seller will likely say return them for testing, make sure to launch a dispute with Ali and don't take the sellers word they will refund once they receive the product.
Maybe they will, maybe they won't but protect yourself with a dispute select the refund option and the faulty product and ipload the tracking number once you ship it back.

The bad news is that it will cost you $50 - 60 to ship it back to China from Canada. But thats better than owning a $200 muffled fart bass inear.

We need a list of iems to stay away from eh.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Is it possible you just got a defective pair? Maybe they're all awesome and you just got a bad pair? That happens with all gear - I've gotten defective IEMs and stuff before.


This is what I was thinking....but a fellow headfier just receive the same junk in term of sound from same seller....so, 2 X benifit of the doubt= don't think so.

Seller kind of say to me that bass distort and its normal, just....mute the music so it do not make it!

As I pay 100$, perhaps I will go with what seller suggest wich is to pay half of shipping cost, still it 25$cad in garbage, will have prefer giving this to charity or something. I know from the begining it will be hell from how the seller answer....like, always with a stooopid smiley face at they end of very minimalist and ''naive'' message. Yep, he laugh his ass off about his consumers once transaction is done.

About Black List of not trustable product, perhaps it will be less complicate than sellers....will see....just don't really have time for this super-heros stuffs. In fact, reference list need a BIG update already, ah....homeworks, homeworks.


----------



## HungryPanda

Brothers just get nicehick eb200 or ebx or bro iems and groove, **** not. Then kz


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 14, 2017)

Yep, it was about time....that somebody take some time. To write a review about NICEHCK BRO.

DONE.

I'm back on da track.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ni...ba-hybrid-earphone.22800/reviews#review-19574


----------



## Vidal (Dec 15, 2017)

Been absent due to a death in the family recently.

I've been following on email but not posting, there's a lot of post complaining about harsh earphones in particular the Seahf AWK009. The Seahf *is* a bright earphone but it's not harsh, the issue is not everyone can tolerate strong treble. Simply put the problem is specific to you as an individual, you are sensitive to treble. Everyone has a limit and it's not necessarily linear, I find some earphones are too harsh because they have a peak around 2kHz - 3kHz, also earphones that have the true meaning of sibilance (over pronounced S sound) get on my tits as well.

Understand that the issue might be related to your own preference and for another user the issue doesn't exist - everyone hears differently. 

In terms of value the Seahf is probably amongst the best performers under $20 and totally outclasses the Swing IE800 in terms of soundstage but because of its bright signature it might not work for everyone.

Hopefully will be back to reviewing soon but family is a priority at the moment.


----------



## razorpakk

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yep, it was about time....that somebody take some time. To write a review about NICEHCK BRO.
> 
> DONE.
> 
> ...


They look and (as far as what I read) sound very similar to the **** UE(s), is that correct?


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> I have them all and can only recommend the Swing, highly. The SEAF are horribly aggressive and the UiiSii are nondescript. Well, at least the UiiSii are cheap.


Can you compare Swing with zs5v1?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

razorpakk said:


> They look and (as far as what I read) sound very similar to the **** UE(s), is that correct?


Near correct
More mids and bass than UEs hybrid, but a little less detailed too. And 5$ less most of time as well. I find them more fun than UEs, but I like UEs too for treble sparkle. I prefer UES same housing without big BRO writing on it....just my esthetical taste here cause there far from ugly.


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> Been absent due to a death in the family recently.
> 
> I've been following on email but not posting, there's a lot of post complaining about harsh earphones in particular the Seahf AWK009. The Seahf *is* a bright earphone but it's not harsh, the issue is not everyone can tolerate strong treble. Simply put the problem is specific to you as an individual, you are sensitive to treble. Everyone has a limit and it's not necessarily linear, I find some earphones are too harsh because they have a peak around 2kHz - 3kHz, also earphones that have the true meaning of sibilance (over pronounced S sound) get on my tits as well.
> 
> ...



Condolences on your loss.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Vidal said:


> Been absent due to a death in the family recently.
> 
> I've been following on email but not posting, there's a lot of post complaining about harsh earphones in particular the Seahf AWK009. The Seahf *is* a bright earphone but it's not harsh, the issue is not everyone can tolerate strong treble. Simply put the problem is specific to you as an individual, you are sensitive to treble. Everyone has a limit and it's not necessarily linear, I find some earphones are too harsh because they have a peak around 2kHz - 3kHz, also earphones that have the true meaning of sibilance (over pronounced S sound) get on my tits as well.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear of your loss Vidal.


----------



## mbwilson111

Vidal said:


> Been absent due to a death in the family recently.
> 
> I've been following on email but not posting, there's a lot of post complaining about harsh earphones in particular the Seahf AWK009. The Seahf *is* a bright earphone but it's not harsh, the issue is not everyone can tolerate strong treble. Simply put the problem is specific to you as an individual, you are sensitive to treble. Everyone has a limit and it's not necessarily linear, I find some earphones are too harsh because they have a peak around 2kHz - 3kHz, also earphones that have the true meaning of sibilance (over pronounced S sound) get on my tits as well.
> 
> ...



So very sorry to hear this.  Of course family is priority...any time.


----------



## KipNix

Skullophile said:


> We need a list of iems to stay away from eh.


Yes, because a review can be good or bad. A negative review that is backed up with a similar experience from somenone else is solid, in my book. It serves the community.


----------



## scotvl

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yep, it was about time....that somebody take some time. To write a review about NICEHCK BRO.
> 
> DONE.
> 
> ...



Nice entertaining review and I think you just sold me on a pair. Thanks Bro!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 15, 2017)

Skullophile said: ↑
We need a list of iems to stay away from eh.


KipNix said:


> Yes, because a review can be good or bad. A negative review that is backed up with a similar experience from somenone else is solid, in my book. It serves the community.


Perhaps somebody should make a thread about that....sometime I feel like an invisible headfi slave...when its something like reference list because I do this all alone in the dark. I need to finish this list first its out of date so....I think a thread about WORST chifi IEM can be VERY VERY usefull. I guess it will be a quite depressive thread tough lol I can open one but it should run by himself after. Including Aliexpress shop that sell conterfeit and defective item can be a MUST too. well well, who is the super hero now?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

scotvl said:


> Nice entertaining review and I think you just sold me on a pair. Thanks Bro!


Ya welcome Bro.
I think if you pay 4$ more for a better quality cable it worth it, I use silver plated cable with mine and it open up the sound a little as well as give better imaging and details and feel more well calibrated, strangely, with stock cable it sound more peaker and harsh....should have listen more and compare cable more for review but once I find the one pairing I love I never really go back to stock cable. This IEM really make me beleive in cable quality change....silver plated I use do not make them brighter at all, but more realistic sounding....I read a review on Audiob......t that consider these as kind bright and was like Whaaaaaaat? When you check his graph you even more like whaaaaat?


----------



## scotvl

Nice, if I pick them up I can try the cable from my IT01s when they both arrive. I'm still thinking of picking up the DM5 or RT-1s or FiiO FH 1 too. Probably the DM5s  or FiiOs then I can share the mmcx cables amongst them depending if I'm using them at work or home.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 15, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Been absent due to a death in the family recently.
> 
> I've been following on email but not posting, there's a lot of post complaining about harsh earphones in particular the Seahf AWK009. The Seahf *is* a bright earphone but it's not harsh, the issue is not everyone can tolerate strong treble. Simply put the problem is specific to you as an individual, you are sensitive to treble. Everyone has a limit and it's not necessarily linear, I find some earphones are too harsh because they have a peak around 2kHz - 3kHz, also earphones that have the true meaning of sibilance (over pronounced S sound) get on my tits as well.
> 
> ...


My condolences.

The Tin Audio T2 are also bright but are not perceived as harsh or ear piercing or overly aggressive by many (unlike the SEAHF). The SEAHF sound like a drill for many, which makes the soundstage irrelevant. I don't know what hearing is required to find the SEAHF pleasant sounding but if you handed a bunch of them out to orchestra musicians, the feedback may not be overly positive either. It is not just the treble, the voices are also raised quite a bit. An overall painful listening experience.

I have two pairs of the SEAHF and one of them remained unmoved. Will take it out for a spin.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 16, 2017)

I guess I should share this cause I pass near an hour and do it like a homework that I feel obligated to do to not get a telling from my ''teacher''.
Its a review about euh...QCY Q29.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qc...wireless-earphones.22802/reviews#review-19577

You can just read comparaison with Macaw T50, wich is the interesting part as well as the 10$ price it is right now on GB.

By the way, if anybody can guess who is my all-time favorite classical composer checking this review, they win the Q29 (shipping not included, about 8$usd)!!!!!!!!! PS: Already WIN!!!!!! BACHBACHBACHBACHBACHBACHBACHBACHBACH!


----------



## Vidal

Otto - I find the Seahf restrained in the treble compared to the VE Duke, another highly regarded earphone. I bet there's one area frequency that's bothering you and the Seahf probably have emphasis there, maybe they don't, like I said it's not linear.

If they don't work for you then there's plenty of fish in the sea but maybe there's a limit to the treble you can take. My point is that everyone is different, I can't stand too much bass so you'll see why the Seahf is an earphone I like.

(Cheers everyone for the kind words)


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 16, 2017)

Vidal said:


> Otto - I find the Seahf restrained in the treble compared to the VE Duke, another highly regarded earphone. I bet there's one area frequency that's bothering you and the Seahf probably have emphasis there, maybe they don't, like I said it's not linear.
> 
> If they don't work for you then there's plenty of fish in the sea but maybe there's a limit to the treble you can take. My point is that everyone is different, I can't stand too much bass so you'll see why the Seahf is an earphone I like.
> 
> (Cheers everyone for the kind words)



audiobudget writes: "...The manufacturer has to understand that stressing the highs to their limits is not necessarily desirable. If your hearing is sensitive, you'll have a hard time actually appreciating these earphones..."

primeaudio writes: "...Aggressive is how I would describe the sound of this earphone. On first listen it was quite a shock to be bombarded up and down the dynamic range by these little chainsaws..."

I reckon I am not alone. No mainstream manufacturer would dare to throw such a polarizing sound signature on the market. And any potential buyer should be warned that there is a good chance he/she would not appreciate the SEAHFs.

The attached graph (source audiobudget.com) shows prominent peaks at 3k (your harshness area) and 7k.





As said, I took mine for a spin today - which generated a headache after 2 mins. Torture!


----------



## vector84

Otto Motor said:


> audiobudget writes: "...The manufacturer has to understand that stressing the highs to their limits is not necessarily desirable. If your hearing is sensitive, you'll have a hard time actually appreciating these earphones..."
> 
> primeaudio writes: "...Aggressive is how I would describe the sound of this earphone. On first listen it was quite a shock to be bombarded up and down the dynamic range by these little chainsaws..."
> 
> ...


That's some pretty selective quoting out of some quite positive reviews... therefore I feel like your conclusion is a bit hyperbolic in nature.  Strikes me though that you've learned something about how to interpret a few reviewers in the context of what you'll enjoy though - like bright and aggressive sounding is probably not going to do it for you. 


Vidal said:


> I bet there's one area frequency that's bothering you and the Seahf probably have emphasis there


This strikes me as pretty reasonable - and what you need to know about @Vidal in two words: *foam tips*.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 16, 2017)

/


vector84 said:


> That's some pretty selective quoting
> .


What is selective quoting? Any quoting is selective! You probably mean "out of context" - which they are not. I'd say the quotes are representative and the graph does not lie. "Bright" - sure, why not, I love the Tin Audio T2. But "aggressive" may be generally an acquired taste.

Interesting article:
https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/taming-the-treble


----------



## Vidal (Dec 16, 2017)

Otto - not sure where you're trying to go with this and to be frank I really haven't got the inclination to debate this with you. You're sensitive to treble in the same way I'm sensitive to bass.

I stand by my review the Seahf are a great earphone for $10 as long as you're not sensitive to treble, and other reviewers who I really trust agree with me, such as B9Scrambler and @loomisjohnson who's got his review below mine.

(not to imply I don't trust Crabdog, if I didn't I wouldn't link to his site from mine)


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I guess I should share this cause I pass near an hour and do it like a homework that I feel obligated to do to not get a telling from my ''teacher''.
> Its a review about euh...QCY Q29.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qc...wireless-earphones.22802/reviews#review-19577
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review. Is it Bach?


----------



## vector84

Otto Motor said:


> and the graph does not lie.


Not to nitpick, but audiobudget appears to use an uncalibrated mic (with what appears to be a huge amount of bass roll off), so actually the graph can't help but lie


----------



## Vidal (Dec 16, 2017)

vector84 said:


> Not to nitpick, but audiobudget appears to use an uncalibrated mic (with what appears to be a huge amount of bass roll off), so actually the graph can't help but lie



Measuring frequency is very tricky which is why I don't do it, I trust my ears more than my technical ability with mics and sh!t - pretty sure there's a good story from Brooko about this.

I'm hoping @peter123 might share his initial thoughts on the Seahf.

Agree no mainstream OEM would put an earphone like this on the market because it's too specific, they cater to the masses. Mainstream car manufacturers wouldn't build a Lotus Elise, but I'm glad one did.


----------



## peter123

Vidal said:


> Measuring frequency is very tricky which is why I don't do it, I trust my ears more than my technical ability with mics and sh!t - pretty sure there's a good story from Brooko about this.
> 
> I'm hoping @peter123 might share his initial thoughts on the Seahf.
> 
> Agree no mainstream OEM would put an earphone like this on the market because it's too specific, they cater to the masses. Mainstream car manufacturers wouldn't build a Lotus Elise, but I'm glad one did.



I sure can 

Built quality is quite good for the price, the only major letdown is the horrendous cable. 

As for sound there's jo doubt that they offer great value for money. Unfortunately they've got one major flaws (for me) in this area as well and it's the energy in the upper midrange/lower treble that make the sibilance ever present for me no matter what source or tips (I don't use foam tips) I use. I'm not a treble sensitive guy but thimese get fatiguing for me pretty quickly. 

At this price point there's always trade offs though and on total I'd say that they're a great value.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello, anyone know this product?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...53.html?spm=a2g03.12010615.0.0.44eabeb00D1c2W


----------



## groucho69

Vidal said:


> Measuring frequency is very tricky which is why I don't do it, I trust my ears more than my technical ability with mics and sh!t - pretty sure there's a good story from Brooko about this.
> 
> I'm hoping @peter123 might share his initial thoughts on the Seahf.
> 
> Agree no mainstream OEM would put an earphone like this on the market because it's too specific, they cater to the masses. Mainstream car manufacturers wouldn't build a Lotus Elise, but I'm glad one did.



OH YA!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

waveriderhawaii said:


> Thanks for the review. Is it Bach?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello, anyone know this product?
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/pro...53.html?spm=a2g03.12010615.0.0.44eabeb00D1c2W



Ordered.
But...I will be 100 years old when I receive it!
Its the WooWay.

Look kind of promising but its a 3 drivers and not a ''exactly'' a 4....one double DD+2BA....perhaps its even better!









Little tips....read on Audiobudget facebook page that if you write Audiobudget before concluding transaction you get them for 25$.
Pretty pretty nice price that make me order them!


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 16, 2017)

groucho69 said:


> OH YA!!!!!!


Gents,
Of course does it come down to taste but the general argument here  in favour of these "little chainsaws" is flawed.
1. Similar comments to mine by others are dismissed as "selective" (meaning "invalid") for no good reason.
2. The peaks that describe the "shrillness" are dismissed as the graph is dismissed. Do they not exist?
3. Quality gear is dismissed as being  "for the masses" whereas Chifi is NOT at all catering to the Chinese masses (but to an exclusive group of cheap Caucasian audiophiles)?
4. A cheap earphone is compared to an exclusive, pricy sports car. Not warranted either.
5. You don't have to be particularly sensitive to treble to find these quickly fatiguing. This may be valid for a large portion of the "masses".
6. Getting a headache after a short while has nothing to do with taste. I speculate I am not the only one here.

Fairness and logic to the argument should be applied.

Last but not least, Vidal and Co. do and have done a great favour to this community and have provided much pleasure and a great service and given excellent advice over longer periods of time. Thanks a bunch. This little quibble here is just a small, unimportant snapshot in the big picture.

I did try foams and it improved the pain a bit. And yes, they are great sounding, have a great soundstage, good separation, decent mids, a well defined bass, and they constitute overall excellent value...would there not be my quickly oncoming fatigue, the reasons of which I think I have identified.

Oh, and I fully agree with Vidal on the Rock Zircon, for example.


----------



## vector84 (Dec 16, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> /
> What is selective quoting? Any quoting is selective! You probably mean "out of context" - which they are not. I'd say the quotes are representative and the graph does not lie. "Bright" - sure, why not, I love the Tin Audio T2. But "aggressive" may be generally an acquired taste.
> 
> Interesting article:
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/taming-the-treble


Also I love graphs and I'm a huge fan of that site, but you need to know what you're working with.
For example, "cold" versus "bright" - as in warm/cold, dark/bright are typically considered interchangeable, but as that site does a decent job of explaining, they choose to use "cold" for a treble tilt and "bright" for a 5kHz emphasis - both can sound "bright" in the sense of the feeling of exposure to bright light captured in sound form.


Otto Motor said:


> 2. The peaks that describe the "shrillness" are dismissed as the graph is dismissed. Do they not exist?


They in fact frequently do not, especially when trying to cross-compare between different couplers / measurement rigs.  In addition to the bit from @Vidal about @Brooko's fun experience, this was a big thing in head-fi / innerfidelity recently too - resonance artifacts are difficult to interpret, but easy to recognize on hearing - does a sweep really spike up to 3-4x as loud at that peak when you listen to one?  If so, it's "real" for you, if not it's a measurement artifact.


> 6. Getting a headache after a short while has nothing to do with taste. I speculate I am not the only one here.


Ohh really?  Overexposure to a hefty mid-bass hump is far more likely to give me a migraine than even the most fatiguing of sound, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


>


Great! Bach makes everybody happy! He has always three tunes on the go - simultaneously. The Bandenburgs are my favourite piece. I must have 15 versions.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 16, 2017)

vector84 said:


> ...but you need to know what you're working with.
> For example, "cold" versus "bright" - as in warm/cold, dark/bright are typically considered interchangeable, but as that site does a decent job of explaining, they choose to use "cold" for a treble tilt and "bright" for a 5kHz emphasis - both can sound "bright" in the sense of the feeling of exposure to bright light captured in sound form.


Yeah, these things are often not clearly defined or used inconsistently and such a misunderstanding started this whole discussion. What I called "harsh" was the treble and Vidal had a different idea of "harsh" in the frequency spectrum. He was referring to the cause and I (more casually) to the effect. His was actually more accurate. And see where it led to...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Great! Bach makes everybody happy! He has always three tunes on the go - simultaneously. The Bandenburgs are my favourite piece. I must have 15 versions.


I'm kind of addict to the Goldberg Variation (there so much place for creativity in interpretation), find it quite fascinating for string quartet too.
And its true that conterpoint is a endless discovery of new melodies imbraquate one in another. 
I like harpsichord and organ pieces too....so prolific composer. He wanna please god with its composition, it perhaps explain why its so incredible!

And we cannot talk about Bach without talking about GLENN GOULD. He's my only argument to say ''i'm pround to be canadian'' hehe What a genius, and an intersting mind as well!


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm kind of addict to the Goldberg Variation (there so much place for creativity in interpretation), find it quite fascinating for string quartet too.
> And its true that conterpoint is a endless discovery of new melodies imbraquate one in another.
> I like harpsichord and organ pieces too....so prolific composer. He wanna please god with its composition, it perhaps explain why its so incredible!
> 
> And we cannot talk about Bach without talking about GLENN GOULD. He's my only argument to say ''i'm pround to be canadian'' hehe What a genius, and an intersting mind as well!


OMG, I probably 20 interpretations of the Goldbergs, including all of Glenn Gould's: from the 1955 one to his CBC recordings. He was a great chiseller! Got the complete Bach Box by Brilliant Classics with 160 CDs or so. Bach only composed secular works when being court composer at Köthen, later he did exclusively cantatas and other sacred works, which constitute the bulk of his work. At his lifetime, there was a "coffee shop" located kiddy corner from St. Thomas church in Leipzig called "Cafe Zimmermann". A French ensemble named itself Cafe Zimmerman and they play Bach as it was played at the time. Absolutely priceless, their 6 CD Bach Box.

As to Canada and Bach, there is also Toronto's excellent "Tafelmusik". They do a great interpretation of the Brandenburgs.


----------



## Brooko

Vidal said:


> Measuring frequency is very tricky which is why I don't do it, I trust my ears more than my technical ability with mics and sh!t - pretty sure there's a good story from Brooko about this.



I guess I'm a bit different.  My ears are OK (for my age), some high frequency hearing loss which is normal, but the permanent tinnitus (long story) is worse - it tends to also have a masking effect.  Its almost impossible for me to hear hiss (which is actually a blessing in disguise).  My enjoyment of music remains the same though   Getting back to your point - my ears are Ok, its my brain I don't trust.  It puts a filter on everything (and I mean everything).  EG did you know that when listening for a certain thing, you'll often disregard everything else while you're listening for it?  And if someone has convinced us that a certain trait is there - whether we actually hear it or not, it will influence what we think we hear.  What I do is listen and notate first.  Then measure.  Then correlate that with what I've heard, try and understand it, then listen again. Probably 80-90% of the time I'm on the right track with straight listening, but sometimes I'm right for the wrong reasons or wrong for the right reasons.  EG - warm tonality - but is it bass or rolled upper end? Dissonance - is it a sharp rise and subsequent fall in the harmonics, just the fall or .......  For most people it probably won't matter.  When i'm reviewing it does.  What peeves me at the moment is that there are a lot more extremely subjective reviewers at the moment, and often the wrong thing is being claimed.  We have the tools  - why not be as accurate as we can.  When you get reviewers claiming frequency response changes because of a balanced out, when both balanced and SE have low Z, and the IEM in question is not susceptible to impedance related changes, then something is wrong with what we're doing.



vector84 said:


> They in fact frequently do not, especially when trying to cross-compare between different couplers / measurement rigs. In addition to the bit from @Vidal about @Brooko's fun experience, this was a big thing in head-fi / innerfidelity recently too - resonance artifacts are difficult to interpret, but easy to recognize on hearing - does a sweep really spike up to 3-4x as loud at that peak when you listen to one? If so, it's "real" for you, if not it's a measurement artifact.



Agree on the couplers and also on the resonance artifacts.  But too many wanting to throw the baby out with the bath water though.  If on the same kit, you are getting relative frequency response telling you a story, and you are hearing same - then you'd have to believe the relativity is correct.  After taking 100's of hours trying to get my rig calibrated as best I can - I simply objected to someone dismissing our cheaper rigs as incorrect, wildly inaccurate, and irrelevant. I find it interesting that most my my raw measurements are now actually pretty close to most of the measurements of the manufacturers (when they are good enough to give me that data).  I'll continue doing what I'm doing and if people don't like it, they an simply choose to ignore.  I'd rather have a higher degree of accuracy than rely on some of the subjective audiophile foolery which currently goes on.

I know it disagrees with a lot of opinions - which is why I'm jacking it in soon.  You can only bang your head against a brick wall for so long.

And for those who really are keen to know how much of a filter our brain puts on things, and why what we think we hear can't be trusted - try the first 10-15 minutes of this


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm kind of addict to the Goldberg Variation (there so much place for creativity in interpretation), find it quite fascinating for string quartet too.
> And its true that conterpoint is a endless discovery of new melodies imbraquate one in another.
> I like harpsichord and organ pieces too....so prolific composer. He wanna please god with its composition, it perhaps explain why its so incredible!
> 
> And we cannot talk about Bach without talking about GLENN GOULD. He's my only argument to say ''i'm pround to be canadian'' hehe What a genius, and an intersting mind as well!



Just listen to Gould's Turkish March . It is so refreshing


----------



## Strat Rider

KipNix said:


> Yes, because a review can be good or bad. A negative review that is backed up with a similar experience from somenone else is solid, in my book. It serves the community.


I typically try to read as many of these negative comments as possible along with positive. Then i use Olympic scoring.... Throw out the highest and lowest scores. I find people that enjoy an item rarely rate, unhappy people always do


----------



## Otto Motor

Strat Rider said:


> I find people that enjoy an item rarely rate, unhappy people always do


Often enough true...see doctors' ratings. On the other hand, I reviewed (not rated) 2 earphones on youtube simply because I liked them sooo much - and never reviewed others.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Often enough true...see doctors' ratings. On the other hand, I reviewed (not rated) 2 earphones on youtube simply because I liked them sooo much - and never reviewed others.



Well you are an unusual individual though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> OMG, I probably 20 interpretations of the Goldbergs, including all of Glenn Gould's: from the 1955 one to his CBC recordings. He was a great chiseller! Got the complete Bach Box by Brilliant Classics with 160 CDs or so. Bach only composed secular works when being court composer at Köthen, later he did exclusively cantatas and other sacred works, which constitute the bulk of his work. At his lifetime, there was a "coffee shop" located kiddy corner from St. Thomas church in Leipzig called "Cafe Zimmermann". A French ensemble named itself Cafe Zimmerman and they play Bach as it was played at the time. Absolutely priceless, their 6 CD Bach Box.
> 
> As to Canada and Bach, there is also Toronto's excellent "Tafelmusik". They do a great interpretation of the Brandenburgs.



Right after I read this...




*[TR24][SM][OF] J.S. Bach - Concerts avec plusieurs instruments -VI (Cafe Zimmermann) - 2011 (Classical)*

I'm far from finish with Bach, but I adore as well baroque music, play with ancient isntrument like Viol, Viola D'amore etc...like Garth KNOX play so well and with such personal version.



Glenn Gould is a real obsession of mine. Got alot of vinyls of him, including Goldbergs:





Nice taste man, refreshing to know audiophile like you....still, at 34 I feel VERY young when I go to a classical concert sometime (begin at 18, wich was even more anachronical) hehe!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Brooko said:


> EG did you know that when listening for a certain thing, you'll often disregard everything else while you're listening for it?



Its like beer review, you must drink some water before trying another one, if not, it will still taste the other beer. hehe

Anyway, debate about reviewers are limitless, I feel lot of reader not necessarily wanna read a twelve page review that use to obscure terminologies...and one thing that really really make me doubtfull and that I repeat too much (?) is when it come about receive review sample of more than 200$ it make you brain strangely banalised price factore, wathever you say, cause you will never want to give a 7 out of 10, or 3 on 5, to something that sound quite good, I think Hifiman 2000 is the supreme example of that. Cannot-should not exist. Another debate...

I like comparaison, but another time, if I do not have the IEM or headphones the reviewer talk about im kind of What really....now, if I talk of my reviews approach, I want it to be informative and kind of funny-entertaining, wich I know will be a drawback to being take extremly seriously by hardcore serious audiophile, still working on the perfect approach, and wanna became more severe and critical, like, no complasaince or benifit of doubt, and did not wait to receive something to write review (in fact I stop that, cause I receive crap that do not even deserve to be seen and it can be a real plague for headfi, I prefer sometime asking for a discount, but even that its too risky for my little money...so im confuse).

Will surely review Bosshifi B7, paid with my money, Takstar Pro82, paid with my money, **** TANK that I listen right now and finally think there a good bet (paid with my money with 10$ discount), FAEEL 64 (paid with MM), F.audio FA1 DAP (discount paid with MM) cause I like them alot...etc...but its on impulse, need some adrenaline push, like perhaps a ''Péché Mortel'' 9% Imperial Stout with coffee, THAT give a push (I talk about beer too much sorry!). In fact, i'm dangerously in dept now so, will calm about buying For sure!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

About the crappy saga of crappy defective 6BA torture mecanism, seller, as I think, is a smartass (he think) so this is going no where. Just share this smily face:

Store name: shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store
Seller's Proposal

Proposal: No return & No refund

''Mister M
17/12/16 00:20
Dear friend, we are willing to refund you $20, ok?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ME:

No its not okay.

Perhaps 60$ will be okay....but I think you will prefer this to have you IEM back.

I do not want a defective product. I will NEVER use this. Seriously. Can't repeat it enough. It was my biggest Aliexpress error of my whole life. And I have more information of your store from other heafi members=ALL negative.

Why did you have positive feedback is really impossible to understand.

From all shop I buy, its the worst product, and its the more expensive too. My words are the truth. I do not lie. Check my buying list, its not the first buy. But still, I understand something new: do NOT trust positive reviews EVER on Aliexpress and it make me very very mad cause its already complicate.

Now I will only stick with the seller I know and will write a blacklist of seller to avoid.

You do not collaborate alot. Pretty certain you will never sell this again to nobody and its a very very very GOOD thing.

Thats candy for they eyes, and poison for the ears. No earphones that ''normal'' sound is a defective sound that create distortion with low and even medium frequencies should exist. Its just plain unlistenable, I really think the positive feedback you have are from paid ''consumers'', not other way.

I wait for Ali to take step, cause you do not collaborate, I lost too much time and even walk to postal office and all for shipping price.

-Erik''


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Just wanted to alert everyone the pioneer ch9t is $79.99 on Amazon right now.


----------



## stryed

Nymphonomaniac said:


> About the crappy saga of ****ty defective 6BA torture mecanism, seller, as I think, is a smartass (he think) so this is going no where. Just share this smily face:
> 
> Store name: shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store
> Seller's Proposal
> ...



Not okay. Send it back for a full refund. Tracking required... 
BASTARDS


----------



## limfo

hi guys, i am looking for new earbuds, i am listening EDM genres mostly, i choose from Dunu Titan 5, *TFZ Exclusive 5, Whizzer A15, Magaosi K3 Pro.* 
Which of these earbuds and anothers earbuds on your opinion can you advise me? thanks.


----------



## Slater

MoshiMoshi said:


> Just wanted to alert everyone the pioneer ch9t is $79.99 on Amazon right now.



That's a great price for a great IEM. It's always hovering between $100-$130.


----------



## Arkady Duntov

MoshiMoshi said:


> Just wanted to alert everyone the pioneer ch9t is $79.99 on Amazon right now.



That deal is still on as of this moment. The CH5T is on sale for $39.99 but it's temporarily out of stock.


----------



## chinmie

Strat Rider said:


> I typically try to read as many of these negative comments as possible along with positive. Then i use Olympic scoring.... Throw out the highest and lowest scores. I find people that enjoy an item rarely rate, unhappy people always do



I'm the opposite, i tend to give reviews to things that i like rather than something that i don't


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 17, 2017)

Arkady Duntov said:


> That deal is still on as of this moment. The CH5T is on sale for $39.99 but it's temporarily out of stock.


Is it true that they use EXACT same driver in both (9&5)?? don't mind that construction is a little more plastic if its not about to explode in my ears and create colalteral damage after 2 minutes....
this intrigue me since about 6 months now.

EDIT: Look like price is 44$ including FREE shipping (big plus for non US consumer).....hum hum hum!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-SE...938088&hash=item238c2d2e1a:g:Nt0AAOSwgeRZnk--


----------



## Pete7874

Is the CH9T considered better than something like TinAudio T2 for example?  Would anyone be able to compare/contrast the two?


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> Well you are an unusual individual though.


Isn't everybody?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 17, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Right after I read this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not an audiophile, I just love music and experienced an intensive classical training throughout high school. I also lived around a decent orchestra, the Bamberg symphony. One of my High School and choir buddies became a famous oboist. I can highly recommend his recently released CD Tresori...a great challenge for any earphone...get it on iTunes or amazon.ca  I discovered Glenn Gould when living in Montreal a long time ago...I also got his radio documentaries. Good earphones for the oboe stuff are the Focal Sphear.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I wait for Ali to take step, cause you do not collaborate, I lost too much time and even walk to postal office and all for shipping price.
> 
> -Erik''


Go all the way. Ali will take care of it


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 17, 2017)

I don't know exactly how strict the rules are here, but I am sure there are watchdogs. Since 2001, I have compiled a Christmas album every year for friends and family: burnt CDs, printed covers etc. Typically 50 every time. But with the advent of digital players, these albums became playlists. I recently also compiled a "Best of" and a purely Canadian one.

I probably cannot share the links here but if you sent me a personal message...good stuff for earphone testing.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I am not an audiophile, I just love music and experienced an intensive classical training throughout high school. I also lived around a decent orchestra, the Bamberg symphony. One of my High School and choir buddies became a famous oboist. I can highly recommend his recently released CD Tresori...a great challenge for any earphone...get it on iTunes or amazon.ca  I discovered Glenn Gould when living in Montreal a long time ago...I also got his radio documentaries. Good earphones for the oboe stuff are the Focal Sphear.



WOW. 
Nice choir buddy that play for a really mythical label, Deutsche and ECM are like my music teachers, try blindly anything I can get my hands on. Really adore Vivaldi as well, especialy chamber music (obsess with that and it sound so good with lot of iem, comparatively to symphony that need really high end stuffs...but anyway, even with that like Grado GS1000, its too theatrical for me, I prefer raw emotion of interpret we can spot, still, Argerich or Kremer can have a nice team with them for symphonies).
For choirs...it take a long time to appreciate it, yeah, Bach (again), Arvo part or experimental  Phillip glass..but when I discover Hildergard Von Bingen....i begin to really became religious...with my ears! Meridith Monk too is utterly interesting, for the better and the worst. Will give a ear or two for the above mentionned. All Canadians that play for Deutsch (Marc-Andre Hamelin being a very good example) need to be hear.
In Montreal ,there lot of good classical show, but its kind of top secret, especially in church and Mcgill music school. I prefer in my headphones or IEM, because nobody talk or coughs in must of recording hehe


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 18, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> WOW.
> Deutsche and ECM are like my music teachers,...'



Best contemporary interpretations of Bach cantatas are Japanese: http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Performers/Suzuki.htm

Hildegard von Bingen was an amazing woman: she is responsible for the first written account of the female orgasm, she was the first to add hops to beer, and she used cannabis for medical purposes. And, believe it or not but hops belongs to the cannabis family.

And she was an audiophile! 


[


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Isn't everybody?



No. I'm strange.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Best contemporary interpretations of Bach cantatas are Japanese: http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Performers/Suzuki.htm
> 
> Hildegard von Bingen was an amazing woman: she is responsible for the first written account of the female orgasm, she was the first to add hops to beer, and she used cannabis for medical purposes. And, believe it or not but hops belongs to the cannabis family.
> 
> ...


Well, man, thats true that you know classical, just read a little about Hildergard life from wiki, but I plan to read more, don't even know how I discover her, perhaps thru Gurdjieff readings....especially with what you just tell me I will try to find the best biography of her, I think she was a visual artist as well...utterly fascinating! Hum, didnt know hops was from same family than cannabis, explain perhaps why a like both....but way prefer hops, more there hops in a beer more I like it hehe

Will check out cantatas interpretation that you share....I think I try to start a thread about best music for audiophile, so it will not feel out of subject...talking about music! But it didnt work (i think dont know were to find them now lol), perhaps a thread just about Classical and Jazz would be more appropriate and less confusing or overwhelming. I think you could be great for that hehe (don't know for jazz but sure for classical!)

What the IEM you use today, so we get BACH on track hehe??

Since yesterday, I use my **** TANK earbud, and discover them for the first time....with my Ibasso DX90 they sound quite excellent (they shine with detailed clean source), what impress me must is soundstage and instrument separation, bass is quite thick too. **** create a real unique earbuds with unique design, I respect that because there so much cheapies with dollar store plastic housing, like, even at 150$ sometime wich I find a little too What.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB11t_7RFXXXXasXFXXq6xXFXXXV/Newest-****-Tank-Earbud-In-ear-Earphones-Flat-Head-Plug-Earphone-HiFi-Bass-Earbuds-DJ-Earbud.jpg_640x640.jpg


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Dec 18, 2017)

Couple of good deals:

Adax ADAX-HT06. These are $21-$30 on Aliexpress and rated extremely high by @Vidal.
Reg. Price: $16.09 & *FREE Shipping* on orders over $25.
*Coupon 30% extra savings coupon applied at checkout.
Comes out to $11.26*
https://www.amazon.com/ADAX-Frequen...UTF8&qid=1513500181&sr=8-1&keywords=ADAX-HT06

Symphonized NRG 2.0 Premium Genuine Wood In-ear (not sure if these are Chinese but it's a good price)
Reg Price: $25.99 & FREE Shipping.
*$10.99 with code JQRWDY9J *
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WXN72R6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2X0F4F8T5BV34


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

waveriderhawaii said:


> Couple of good deals:
> 
> Adax ADAX-HT06. These are $21-$30 on Aliexpress and rated extremely high by @Vidal.
> Reg. Price: $16.09 & *FREE Shipping* on orders over $25.
> ...



Nice deal bro. 
But i'm unfortunately NOT an american. sigh. In fact, i'm afraid of americans  These Amazon deals really make me hardcore jealous. 
Never use Amazon.ca cause its 100X more expensive than ebay.


----------



## paulindss

I was curious about this TRN v10, ant went to taobao to see some feedback. Genereal feedback its positive but nothing beyond that.
Here are some users pics. I found the black one to be more atractive than the transparent. In the official pics i thought the opossite. Some users said something about they sounding on par with zs6, again, it means absolutely nothing, but can help us to get in the _hype for no reason_ train haha.


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice deal bro.
> But i'm unfortunately NOT an american. sigh. In fact, i'm afraid of americans  These Amazon deals really make me hardcore jealous.
> Never use Amazon.ca cause its 100X more expensive than ebay.




I have found several deals better on Amazon, especially with Prime. I always double check.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 18, 2017)

paulindss said:


> I was curious about this TRN v10, ant went to taobao to see some feedback. Genereal feedback its positive but nothing beyond that.
> Here are some users pics. I found the black one to be more atractive than the transparent. In the official pics i thought the opossite. Some users said something about they sounding on par with zs6, again, it means absolutely nothing, but can help us to get in the _hype for no reason_ train haha.



OH. It was TRANSPARENT black....didn't look like that. Anyway, like to see inside organ of a IEM. But yeah, black is even better looking. But what about sound. No detailed comment about that just like: good IEM, bye?
Wanna some impressions comparing them with ZS5 or 6.
Must admit they look quite enormous too ahah was thinking they will be smaller than ZS5....well.

EDIT: Well, this seller that I don,t know got the best price:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-ff3b-4089-b0e9-0a56562a3ea9&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

groucho69 said:


> I have found several deals better on Amazon, especially with Prime. I always double check.


.ca?
I know .com got way more deals....like....I even think to buy a postal adress in U.S cause of this, so I can go to Vermont and take all this nice deals without expensive shipping cost or plain non shipping to Canada. Remember I buy some stuff anyway, like a Korgpad and stuffs....it can be cool for ''expensive'' deal...wich 10-20usd will not make a 10$ earphone cost 25-30$usd.

Amazon.ca is just a bad joke. Still waiting for an upgrade there. Exception may apply for used stuffs....but I never check, too rare.

BHphotovideo is better for canadians. And surely other place....


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> .ca?
> I know .com got way more deals....like....I even think to buy a postal adress in U.S cause of this, so I can go to Vermont and take all this nice deals without expensive shipping cost or plain non shipping to Canada. Remember I buy some stuff anyway, like a Korgpad and stuffs....it can be cool for ''expensive'' deal...wich 10-20usd will not make a 10$ earphone cost 25-30$usd.
> 
> Amazon.ca is just a bad joke. Still waiting for an upgrade there. Exception may apply for used stuffs....but I never check, too rare.
> ...



Yes .ca. Also check Visions and other similar stores omline. I got 1more triple last year for $69.


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH. It was TRANSPARENT black....didn't look like that. Anyway, like to see inside organ of a IEM. But yeah, black is even better looking. But what about sound. No detailed comment about that just like: good IEM, bye?
> Wanna some impressions comparing them with ZS5 or 6.
> Must admit they look quite enormous too ahah was thinking they will be smaller than ZS5....well.
> 
> ...



I used Google Translator, so i can't have a precise Idea, and anyway its First impressions. They were pretty general, but all positive. I saw one or two references to other iem's, zs6, shure se535 and Other. But i can't know the context . Some people saying they sound above their Weight. Usual things.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

groucho69 said:


> Yes .ca. Also check Visions and other similar stores omline. I got 1more triple last year for $69.


Okay, I'm eying the Koss KSC75 for 20CAD (15usd)....anything good that can give a price value of this type??? (they use porta pro drivers...and I need one pair cause in winter the Portapro do not fit well under a toque was thinking to get 2 pairs to have free shipping but if I can find anything good....euh...just cheking vision and What is crazy low priced!!!!!!!!! THANKS!!! (or damn you!hehe)


----------



## Slater (Dec 18, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, I'm eying the Koss KSC75 for 20CAD (15usd)....anything good that can give a price value of this type??? (they use porta pro drivers...and I need one pair cause in winter the Portapro do not fit well under a toque was thinking to get 2 pairs to have free shipping but if I can find anything good....euh...just cheking vision and What is crazy low priced!!!!!!!!! THANKS!!! (or damn you!hehe)



Actually, they are similar, but they are different drivers than the PortaPro. The PortaPro shares the same driver as the KSC35. The KSC75 uses it’s own driver.

It sounds almost the same as the PortaPro/KSC35, but the KSC75 is just a tad bit brighter. I personally prefer the brighter sound of the KSC75.

And yes, $15 is a good price. For $15 you’re not going to find better sound (unless you go with an IEM).

I would also recommend you only get the one “shipped and sold by Amazon”, because there’s counterfeits out there. I’ve bought 3rd party sellers on Amazon selling them ridiculously cheap (like $4-$6), thinking I was getting a deal but they turned out to be fake as a $3 bill. It would be expected that the fakes will also be on eBay and other shopping sites too.

On the other hand, I’ve bought numerous “shipped and sold by Amazon” KSC75s and always received genuines. So ever since then I’ve always stuck with the “shipped and sold by Amazon”.


----------



## scotvl

Nymphonomaniac said:


> .ca?
> I know .com got way more deals....like....I even think to buy a postal adress in U.S cause of this, so I can go to Vermont and take all this nice deals without expensive shipping cost or plain non shipping to Canada. Remember I buy some stuff anyway, like a Korgpad and stuffs....it can be cool for ''expensive'' deal...wich 10-20usd will not make a 10$ earphone cost 25-30$usd.
> 
> Amazon.ca is just a bad joke. Still waiting for an upgrade there. Exception may apply for used stuffs....but I never check, too rare.
> ...


I'm across the river from Detroit and when I shop from Amazon.com I use http://detroitmailbox.com as my address, when it arrives they notify you and you pay $5.00 per package to pick it up. Maybe theres something like that in Vermont that you can use.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Actually, they are similar, but they are different drivers than the PortaPro. The PortaPro shares the same driver as the KSC35. The KSC75 uses it’s own driver.
> 
> It sounds almost the same as the PortaPro/KSC35, but the KSC75 is just a tad bit brighter. I personally prefer the brighter sound of the KSC75.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the precision....hum but now Im curious to try one pair, not buy 2...brighter sound can be good with warmer source. But not with DX90 perhaps, Portapro really love the Ibasso DX90!
KSC35 are discontinued I think...and when I see them for sell they were more expensive than the Pro....wich is quite ridiculous. But hey, its a collector item
Will love that chifi make better portable headphone like the Pro....wonder ow the on-ear superlux sound like, don't remeber model name but I barely order them from gearbest sometime ago, think they don't exist there anymore.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, I'm eying the Koss KSC75 for 20CAD (15usd)....anything good that can give a price value of this type??? (they use porta pro drivers...and I need one pair cause in winter the Portapro do not fit well under a toque was thinking to get 2 pairs to have free shipping but if I can find anything good....euh...just cheking vision and What is crazy low priced!!!!!!!!! THANKS!!! (or damn you!hehe)



I got them for $15.99 from London Drugs recently, my neighbour, too. Fabulous! Some people think the earpods need to be pushed closer to the ears for better bass, but not in my case. And, in fact, they fit great under the toque...which pushes them close to the ears anyway.  They are on the wall of fame at innerfidelity.com.

They are said to share their drivers with the Portapro, but I find the KSC75 better sounding. Yes, they sound great and not any worse than the Sennheiser PX100 II at four times the price.

$20? A no brainer!

CAUTION: Koss is hit and miss. I also purchased their Sports Earphones recently, which were absolutely awful in every respect. I returned those.


----------



## weedophile

KSC75 is unreal for the price, its probably on par with those cheap over ear chinese headphones. The only downside is that there is close to or no isolation xD


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I got them for $15.99 from London Drugs recently, my neighbour, too. Fabulous! Some people think the earpods need to be pushed closer to the ears for better bass, but not in my case. And, in fact, they fit great under the toque...which pushes them close to the ears anyway.  They are on the wall of fame at innerfidelity.com.
> 
> They are said to share their drivers with the Portapro, but I find the KSC75 better sounding. Yes, they sound great and not any worse than the Sennheiser PX100 II at four times the price.
> 
> ...



Oh, when you say 16$ (nice price!) I go straight up cheking the London drugs site and....it is now 40$ (whaaaat?!?!). 
Hum, so I guess I will perhaps order 2 pair to have free shipping with amazon.ca....the SportaPro should (but now im not sure) use same Portapro driver and they are 35CAD, a Portapro model is at a crazy 40$ price too.....did you have the Portapro to compare KSC75 too?? Mythical headphone to say the least, and strangely I see a resurgence of hype about them in Montreal, always wanna be ultra friendly with people having the Pro on their head or at least giving them a thumbs up hehe

OH, and PEPS, i begin to review the ISK HF2010 sometime ago and just finish it today cause I talk so much about them....and its not out of subject for you Otto, cause at 35-40$ this headphones are a supreme no brainer, you cannot be disapointed, its no Senneheiser HD650, but for 40$ it kick ass of any sub-100$ Sennheiser IMO

3x 5stars reviews from headfiers (just see that....would not have create the product if I know oups)
https://head-fi.org/showcase/isk-hf...-monitoring-street-home-a-v-headphones.22191/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> KSC75 is unreal for the price, its probably on par with those cheap over ear chinese headphones. The only downside is that there is close to or no isolation xD


Isolation is the TOQUE
That will certainly sound better than this haha:


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Has anybody tried these? They are the TIMMKOO ES670 which are the Estron ES670. Estron is the company that makes the beloved "EMI CI880". Right now on Amazon they are $23.99 (with FREE shipping) AFTER 20% extra savings coupon applied at checkout. Make sure to check the orange "coupon box" before purchasing. They are $28.99 without the coupon. Available in 3 colors, black, grey, and silver. https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earbuds-Earphone-Driver-Headphones/dp/B071G5TSDC


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ...did you have the Portapro to compare KSC75 too??


Yes, and I find the Portapros ($39 at London Drugs on sale) lack ooomph in comparison.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Has anybody tried these? They are the TIMMKOO ES670 which are the Estron ES670. Estron is the company that makes the beloved "EMI CI880". Right now on Amazon they are $23.99 (with FREE shipping) AFTER 20% extra savings coupon applied at checkout. Make sure to check the orange "coupon box" before purchasing. They are $28.99 without the coupon. Available in 3 colors, black, grey, and silver. https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earbuds-Earphone-Driver-Headphones/dp/B071G5TSDC



Hmmm, regardless of how they sound, those look a little too OOC to me. Lots of excess weight from unnecessary design characteristics. I’d also be concerned that they aren’t very comfortable where they exit the ear as well.

I can’t really tell from the photos - is the cable removable or not?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, and I find the Portapros ($39 at London Drugs on sale) lack ooomph in comparison.


Just wondering, whats you portable gear Otto?

Portapro are quite praise about there bass performance, but its not a big thick bass, still, incredibly well presented and quite extended for the price and for an open design like this its very impressive. Need some little amping to shine IMO, out of my Xduoo X3 it wasnt as impressive than Ibasso DX90(perfect warm+bright-detailed pairing), but once I plug it to a portable amp it became a whole other experience, when listening to Dummy from Portishead it sound just soooooooooo goooooooooood! Must admit its my go to headphone for portable use, so small too. Anyway,the oooomph thing make me even more intrigued by KSC75. They should eat less of my hairs too, Portapro can be tricky about that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Whats in your ears or on-around your ears *RIGHT NOW* pals???

Me, again, its the PMV A01 MK2 that I use with an AK4490 DAC-AMP....that make them sound just OUT OF THIS FOCKING WORLD! Like....soundstage is so wide with the AK4490, bass is now orgasmic, thick, punchy, details are 3D poping around my head....its just so intense. Listen to electronic What music, AGF and Ametsub. Really, I even get back reading reviews cause I was like....did anybody reviews tham so they get more recognition? Yep, 3x5stars reviews especially saying of underated and still quite unknow they are. Hum. Wish they make another version with detachable cable and why not a fourth driver!


----------



## Wiljen

why the extra driver? My thinking is increasingly if it aint broke....
Too many multi BA hybrids that really lack cohesion compared to a lot of the 1ba/1DD or single DD alone.


----------



## chinmie

waveriderhawaii said:


> Has anybody tried these? They are the TIMMKOO ES670 which are the Estron ES670. Estron is the company that makes the beloved "EMI CI880". Right now on Amazon they are $23.99 (with FREE shipping) AFTER 20% extra savings coupon applied at checkout. Make sure to check the orange "coupon box" before purchasing. They are $28.99 without the coupon. Available in 3 colors, black, grey, and silver. https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earbuds-Earphone-Driver-Headphones/dp/B071G5TSDC



Looks like lightsaber hilt.. Interesting


----------



## Slater (Dec 19, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Portapro are quite praise about there bass performance, but its not a big thick bass, still, incredibly well presented and quite extended for the price and for an open design like this its very impressive. Need some little amping to shine IMO, out of my Xduoo X3 it wasnt as impressive than Ibasso DX90(perfect warm+bright-detailed pairing), but once I plug it to a portable amp it became a whole other experience...
> 
> Must admit its my go to headphone for portable use, so small too. Anyway,the oooomph thing make me even more intrigued by KSC75.



A resistor can be added to the drivers of the KSC75, PortaPro, etc for improved bass (cleans up some muddies too). 30-75ohms (no more than 75 though) is what works best.

There’s a number of simple an effective mods for those headphones (Kramer mod, quarter mod, resistor mod, etc).

The mods turn great headphones into even better headphones, especially when you consider the price you paid.


----------



## Slater (Dec 19, 2017)

Wiljen said:


> why the extra driver? My thinking is increasingly if it aint broke....
> Too many multi BA hybrids that really lack cohesion compared to a lot of the 1ba/1DD or single DD alone.



Yup. More does not always = better.

And hybrid (regardless of how many BAs) does not always = better vs a dynamic driver.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

End of story about the DIY 6BA iem from ''shenzhen Tiandirenhe Co.,LTD. Store''.

I loose 25$ (refund 60$) but will keep the crappy iem (should have take with cable....so I will have something to use)....and will not have to struggle with shipping and all...

AND, must of all, this seller admit all his products was defective and will stop selling them. I really think its for the best and im pround about that.

Anyway, all of this is words, and I will not go verify in the futur if he sell it again as I will never go back there.

Peace.


----------



## scotvl

Slater said:


> Yup. More does not always = better.
> 
> And hybrid (regardless of how many BAs) does not always = better vs a dynamic driver.


You are right but some dual micro driver IEMs can sound amazing.


----------



## Vidal

scotvl said:


> You are right but some dual micro driver IEMs can sound amazing.



Really, haven't heard one that sound anything better than woeful, please share the name of better ones? 

The Tinaudio T2 is the only dual dynamic I've listened to that's been any good.


----------



## scotvl

Vidal said:


> Really, haven't heard one that sound anything better than woeful, please share the name of better ones?
> 
> The Tinaudio T2 is the only dual dynamic I've listened to that's been any good.



Havi B3 pro has been my go to IEM for the past few years and back at the time the JVC Ha-fxt90s were pretty awesome.


----------



## Vidal

scotvl said:


> Havi B3 pro has been my go to IEM for the past few years and back at the time the JVC Ha-fxt90s were pretty awesome.



Not a fan of the B3 even though they're highly rated by others, I think they're outclassed by the newer cheaper Chi-Fi.


----------



## Wiljen

Vidal said:


> Really, haven't heard one that sound anything better than woeful, please share the name of better ones?
> 
> The Tinaudio T2 is the only dual dynamic I've listened to that's been any good.



Denon Urban Raver was a dual dynamic that was good (Better than expected considering its bass cannon adverts).


----------



## vladstef

I ordered Auglamour RT-1 on 11.11. from NiceHCK, shipped on 02.12. and tracking shows no update since then. Should I be concerned, so far noting took more than 20-25 days total to get to me, especially not from NiceHCK?


----------



## mbwilson111

vladstef said:


> I ordered Auglamour RT-1 on 11.11. from NiceHCK, shipped on 02.12. and tracking shows no update since then. Should I be concerned, so far noting took more than 20-25 days total to get to me, especially not from NiceHCK?



I had something take 5 weeks after one of the summer saies.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> I ordered Auglamour RT-1 on 11.11. from NiceHCK, shipped on 02.12. and tracking shows no update since then. Should I be concerned, so far noting took more than 20-25 days total to get to me, especially not from NiceHCK?


I think tracking number do not always work depending of shipping option you have take. Mine as been ship november 24.....
and that what its write since its in Canada:
*Tracking No. * * Date / Time 
	
* * Description * * Service Type *
RB405716425SG N/A
We could not find this Tracking Number in our system. Find out why. You can edit this Tracking Number or Request Delivery Updates By Email.
N/A

Personally, I begin to be worry after 2 months of waiting. Thats how goes life with Ali.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Being kind of obsess by PMV brand potential right now I do more reseach to find other models and fall on their entry level *PMV E01 *on TAOBAO:










IF anybody heard them please share impressions...cause I can't really order from TAOBAO, but im utterly curious about sound quality of there dynamic driver!!!!!!!!!
They do I earbud too, I know that...perhaps will try it someday but its really more about IEM im curious for PMV.


----------



## djmakemynight

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Being kind of obsess by PMV brand potential right now I do more reseach to find other models and fall on their entry level *PMV E01 *on TAOBAO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like they are graphene drivers.


----------



## maxxevv

djmakemynight said:


> Looks like they are graphene drivers.



Yes, that is correct. Its supposedly a proprietary designed 10mm Graphene driver.  Price is a very attractive ~US$16.  
Their marketing take suggests that is optimised for vocals.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 20, 2017)

maxxevv said:


> Yes, that is correct. Its supposedly a proprietary designed 10mm Graphene driver.  Price is a very attractive ~US$16.
> Their marketing take suggests that is optimised for vocals.


OH.
There on Ali. Waiting for a guinea pig
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...-206c-4ba0-9bdb-c26b07dac674&rmStoreLevelAB=5


Hum.........................................................................will it be me? Don't know....but PMV brand is stock in my head. And now, the word Graphene as well. And vocal centred supposed soundsig too as said....oh my. Will wait to have the 60$ back from refund of the blablabla and think about it.


----------



## weedophile

@Nymphonomaniac dont wait bro, take the plunge xD

Anw i have gotten the **** 4in1 back from my gf (as she didnt use it at all for like 10mths or so). When she's out of town next week i will give it a good listen. However from the short use i have today, the soundstage is decent but imaging is not as good as the MEMT X5. Shall see in the next few days.


----------



## PJABBER

Amazon has the 1MORE Triple Driver In-Ear Headphones on sale right now for US$59.99 with free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KB9K9Z0?th=1


----------



## Zlivan (Dec 20, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH.
> There on Ali. Waiting for a guinea pig


That would be me.
We'll see if it's any good in a few short weeks.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 20, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Just wondering, whats you portable gear Otto?
> 
> .



There is a link at the base of my posts. If you refer to source, I use mainly iPhone 5S with or without audioquest dragonfly.

As to the Portapros and comparable gear. My friend borrowed my stuff, tested it, and wrote it up here:
https://goo.gl/hr9x3c

Those AKGs mentioned are interesting: lots of oomph, zero soundstage, excellent fit. A crowded orchestra but a great "London Calling" by the Clash.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 20, 2017)

Vidal said:


> The Tinaudio T2 is the only dual dynamic I've listened to that's been any good.



Vidal,
I wished you reviewed the Lker i8 with two dynamic drivers - for cultural reasons. They got raving reviews elsewhere. To me they offer wonderful mids, the tiniest soundstage I am aware of in this price segment, and an overdone upper bass that blows your eardrums out of the door even at moderate volumes. Great earphones for street use but fatiguing in a quiet home.

While most people love these, others grossly dislike them...which warrants a strictly technical review of them. A great earphone for descriptive purposes.


----------



## Vidal

Otto Motor said:


> Vidal,
> I wished you reviewed the Lker i8 with two dynamic drivers - for cultural reasons. They got raving reviews elsewhere. To me the offer wonderful mids, the tiniest soundstage I am aware of in this price segment, and an overdone upper bass that blows your eardrums out of the door even at moderate volumes. Great earphones for street use, but fatiguing in a quiet home.
> 
> While most people love these, other grossly dislike them...which warrants a strictly technical review of them. A great earphone for descriptive purposes.



Sounds like I'd hate them, overblown bass is not my thing and the small soundstage doesn't appeal either.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh.....was sure to receive my HCK order when postal man hit my door....but when I have the package in hands was like: too light.
Open it and it was the TAKSTAR PRO82!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just make fiw minutes I got them. Already can say they DON NOT sound bad at ALL. Are ultra comfy and light weight: very portable. Quite surprise about that too...
But its not finish yet, it have a 3 port bass gain...wich change FOR REAL soundsignature from neutral to boomy. What a great idea!

MAN. Will came back with more impressions. But its not a deception like Bossfi B7. Thanks GOD.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> There is a link at the base of my posts. If you refer to source, I use mainly iPhone 5S with or without audioquest dragonfly.
> 
> As to the Portapros and comparable gear. My friend borrowed my stuff, tested it, and wrote it up here:
> https://goo.gl/hr9x3c
> ...



Very interesting, will read that for sure....was eying the YAMAHA RH5MA.....got quite a persistant fan base. But, the Takstar PRO82 I just receive will perhaps calm my need about portable headphone. First impression is very very promising. Treble extension is great, detail and bass too. So comfy too. But can't talk more, just listen to electro (M.E.S.H & Beatrice Dillon) right now.

Hum, for your source....well, I guess I will not begin talking about how I hate Iphone. Your a courageous man Otto hehe especially if you plan getting new Iphone without line out (audioquest look quite okay tough).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> @Nymphonomaniac dont wait bro, take the plunge xD
> 
> Anw i have gotten the **** 4in1 back from my gf (as she didnt use it at all for like 10mths or so). When she's out of town next week i will give it a good listen. However from the short use i have today, the soundstage is decent but imaging is not as good as the MEMT X5. Shall see in the next few days.



Well, hehe, im not in a guinea pigs race, even if I love PMV brand...look like Zlivan will be the ONE! Will wait for his impressions to know if I buy them
PMV have 2 IEM and 1 very sexy looking earbud.
Earbud *PMV B01* Been review there:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pmv-b01-aoede.22436/reviews


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, hehe, im not in a guinea pigs race, even if I love PMV brand...look like Zlivan will be the ONE! Will wait for his impressions to know if I buy them
> PMV have 2 IEM and 1 very sexy looking earbud.
> Earbud *PMV B01* Been review there:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pmv-b01-aoede.22436/reviews



I  have that PVM bud and it is very nice.  I bought it because of that review... I could not say no to Buttery Smoothness!


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 20, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh.....was sure to receive my HCK order when postal man hit my door....but when I have the package in hands was like: too light.
> Open it and it was the TAKSTAR PRO82!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Just make fiw minutes I got them. Already can say they DON NOT sound bad at ALL. Are ultra comfy and light weight: very portable. Quite surprise about that too...
> But its not finish yet, it have a 3 port bass gain...wich change FOR REAL soundsignature from neutral to boomy. What a great idea!
> ...


I just whipped my Philips SHP9500S out - similar price. Last year's Christmas present to myself. These are outstanding - and on sale.
https://goo.gl/RPs5fe


----------



## Narayan23

Vidal said:


> Sounds like I'd hate them, overblown bass is not my thing and the small soundstage doesn't appeal either.



I have the LKER i8´s and overblown bass is a bit of an exaggeration, yes there is bass but it doesn´t get in the way of the music, if there´s any excess it´s in the highs / treble although as a plus the clarity and detail that brings is impressive albeit a bit fatiguing for me in the long run or at loud volumes. If you don´t crank them they´ll reward you with excellent vocal reproduction and microscopic detail, I quite like them and they´re really comfortable too.


----------



## Otto Motor

Narayan23 said:


> I have the LKER i8´s and overblown bass is a bit of an exaggeration, yes there is bass but it doesn´t get in the way of the music, if there´s any excess it´s in the highs / treble although as a plus the clarity and detail that brings is impressive albeit a bit fatiguing for me in the long run or at loud volumes. If you don´t crank them they´ll reward you with excellent vocal reproduction and microscopic detail, I quite like them and they´re really comfortable too.


Interesting. I am very critical because I have a whole bunch of similarly priced earphones which make for a good comparison. For example, I find the cheaper Tin Audio T2 much superior...again, this is subjective. The unfocused bass tuning of the Lker is rather disappointing for me in this price category.

And I also wonder whether we have identically tuned versions. Considering the price differences ranging from $31 to (initially) $64, I wonder whether Lker recently cut corners. In comparison my two SEAHK AWK009 do not sound identical: the golden version is more forward and easier to drive than the black one. And someone mentioned here there are sonic differences between the black ad white Rock Ziron.

It cannot be excluded that we compare apples and oranges.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> n comparison my two SEAHK AWK009 do not sound identical: the golden version is more forward and easier to drive than the black one.



Hmmm and I have the red one.  I am having more trouble with the cable than anything else.  It is so micro phonic that it ruins the music making it difficult for me to tell if they are good or not.


----------



## Zlivan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, hehe, im not in a guinea pigs race, even if I love PMV brand...look like Zlivan will be the ONE! Will wait for his impressions to know if I buy them
> PMV have 2 IEM and 1 very sexy looking earbud.
> Earbud *PMV B01* Been review there:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pmv-b01-aoede.22436/reviews


In this multiple drivers race it would be nice to have a good sounding single driver earphones. Graphene + mid-centric might lead to something good and I like the looks also.
Been hearing good things about PMV so I guess they can't be too bad


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I just whipped my Philips SHP9500S out - similar price. Last year's Christmas present to myself. These are outstanding - and on sale.
> https://goo.gl/RPs5fe


Good choice Otto, been looking at those too, but I do not regret at all the Pro82hehe They are very similar to Fidelio and not just in look, if I remember stuffs I read. Ugh. 60$ usd is sure a bet!

And guess what I listen right now with the Pro82
Some very nice cantatas from the greatest B lettered composer share by you (okay, their alot of good B like Bartok or Buxtehude etc). Wasn't particularly afford of male signers....hum, adaptation is still in process hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> Hmmm and I have the red one.  I am having more trouble with the cable than anything else.  It is so micro phonic that it ruins the music making it difficult for me to tell if they are good or not.


Yeah...microphonic....sometime people forget to mention that, but some IEM sure are ruin cause of this, even over ear trick do not solve problem of very sensitive one.....must admit its one of the biggest drawback about Bossfi B3. Wish I know about that before because otherwise they sound quite okay.


----------



## Narayan23

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting. I am very critical because I have a whole bunch of similarly priced earphones which make for a good comparison. For example, I find the cheaper Tin Audio T2 much superior...again, this is subjective. The unfocused bass tuning of the Lker is rather disappointing for me in this price category.
> 
> And I also wonder whether we have identically tuned versions. Considering the price differences ranging from $31 to (initially) $64, I wonder whether Lker recently cut corners. In comparison my two SEAHK AWK009 do not sound identical: the golden version is more forward and easier to drive than the black one. And someone mentioned here there are sonic differences between the black ad white Rock Ziron.
> 
> *It cannot be excluded that we compare apples and oranges*.



Subjectivity aside, I have to agree with you, I recently got a new pair of Earbuds to replace a defective pair (NICEHCK Graphene) and they sound different to the older version, fortunately I like how the new version sounds like


----------



## Slater (Dec 20, 2017)

weedophile said:


> @Nymphonomaniac dont wait bro, take the plunge xD
> 
> ...i have gotten the **** 4in1 back from my gf (as *she didnt use it at all for like 10mths or so*)...



I say dump her bro LOL


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> Hmmm and I have the red one.  I am having more trouble with the cable than anything else.  It is so micro phonic that it ruins the music making it difficult for me to tell if they are good or not.


Yea, that's a huge problem with the AWK009. Another problem that i faced was the congested sound that comes out of it which makes extended listening a pain. Otherwise its a pretty good piece of bud for the price and i got it for half the price when it just came out on Penonaudio


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> I say dump her bro LOL


LOL, i cant do that mate. Even though i wish i would have someone who appreciates music more T.T Other than that i have not much to complain xD


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum.....Xiaomi lauch a canceling noise triple drivers hybrid.... Not very a fan of noise reduction but I just try old crap that really sound bad, must admit it can be usefull here in noisy montreal.

Any toughs about canceling noise earphones and if it really affect soundquality for the worst???

Fall on it at gearbest, think its quite new:


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 21, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Any toughs about canceling noise earphones and if it really affect soundquality for the worst???



A sound engineer once wrote that no nc headphone sounds realistic. To me, anything with a battery is a no-go as long as the battery cannot be easily replaced...because otherwise you can throw out your device after a few years. Out of all my nc headphones/earphones, only the Bose Q315 [2010 model] work well on filtering low frequency noise. I use them mainly without listening to music in my office or library to filter out background noise.

I own the Xiaomi dual and triple drivers and am not impressed at all. Somehow, there are 50 cents missing to the dollar.

Adding two and two, I am not overly interested in buying the Xiaomis.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> A sound engineer once wrote that no nc headphone sounds realistic. To me, anything with a battery is a no-go as long as the battery can be easily replaced...because otherwise you can throw out your device after a few years. Out of all my nc headphones/earphones, only the Bose Q315 [2010 model] work well on filtering low frequency noise. I use them mainly without listening to music in my office or library to filter out background noise.
> 
> I own the Xiaomi dual and triple drivers and am not impressed at all. Somehow, there are 50 cents missing to the dollar.
> 
> Adding two and two, I am not overly interested in buying the Xiaomis.



Wise toughs.
I like the Xiaomi Hybrid PRO, especially since I block front vent, but they are not a favorite of mine so did not use them often.

For NC, well, this is what I was thinking as well, because it create some kind of frequencies to block other one, wich s way less interesting than passive noise blocking, some IEM really block all the noise once music begin. I guess it could be more interesting for earbuds in fact.

Anyway, as you (it look like) I only test very old models of NC, so, can't really have an objective opinion here


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.....Xiaomi lauch a canceling noise triple drivers hybrid.... Not very a fan of noise reduction but I just try old crap that really sound bad, must admit it can be usefull here in noisy montreal.
> 
> Any toughs about canceling noise earphones and if it really affect soundquality for the worst???
> 
> Fall on it at gearbest, think its quite new:



Hi @Nymphonomaniac 

OFF TOPIC:

I see in your signature that you have both isk 2010 and superlux 668b

Do you find that the isk sound in a different league than superlux ? Is It upgrade sound wise, How about confort ?


----------



## Otto Motor

Setup of the day: sounded good out in the snow and under the toque.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Setup of the day: sounded good out in the snow and under the toque.



Classic!


----------



## weedophile

Just a quick update on the **** 4in1. And the story behind these. I got them during the 11.11 sale on AE last year, together with the tennmak pro and ootb i thought the TMP was better (the punchy sound sig just sound better ootb). So i asked my gf to choose one of them and she chose the 4in1 as during that time, she had a colleague who talks alot and wants to isolate the noise lol.

Fast forward to 2 days ago, i got them and used the stock tips which makes the sound abit less engaging than the MEMT X5, but after changing to the KZ star tips, boy its a different beast. The clarity and details on the upper range is UNREAL, its much better than my beloved Senzer H1 that i sold awhile ago after finding them too sharp to my liking. This thing just handles trebles much better, the smoothness in the vocals and the cymbals is crazy crap (Shaft - Isaac Hayes). The smoothness in the upper spectrum is just great, probably the best i have heard out of all things i have, hands down.

Havent really tried the lower regions, but it has less punch than the TMP for sure. It habdled the bassline on Shaft pretty well, but its not bass heavy per se. The reason i didnt tried more songs was that i've got this song on repeat (Take it slow by Estrella the live on weeknd version). Shall post more in awhile!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Hi @Nymphonomaniac
> 
> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> ...



It is a little upgrade regarding sound, but soundsignature is so different that firstly I was going to say the ISK are from another league. 
I still adore my 668B, they are my favorite among  4 Superlux I own. I being modding 668B, not finish with that, but its very mod friendly the Superlux as well. For ISK, sound is warmer, more airy and musical, more forgiving as well, and way more comfy, construction is better in all aspect, and mids are better with 2010 too, no need to say I prefer 2010, and must admit Superlux take dust since I receive them 4 months ago....they can be found very cheap on Ali. If you wanna a close headphone 2011 have the same driver but closed aspect make them more bassy, did not try them but I feel 2010 are enough bassy for me, not ultra tigh, but vast extensive bass, all the sound is very enveloping and they benifit from a little amping too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> Just a quick update on the **** 4in1. And the story behind these. I got them during the 11.11 sale on AE last year, together with the tennmak pro and ootb i thought the TMP was better (the punchy sound sig just sound better ootb). So i asked my gf to choose one of them and she chose the 4in1 as during that time, she had a colleague who talks alot and wants to isolate the noise lol.
> 
> Fast forward to 2 days ago, i got them and used the stock tips which makes the sound abit less engaging than the MEMT X5, but after changing to the KZ star tips, boy its a different beast. The clarity and details on the upper range is UNREAL, its much better than my beloved Senzer H1 that i sold awhile ago after finding them too sharp to my liking. This thing just handles trebles much better, the smoothness in the vocals and the cymbals is crazy **** (Shaft - Isaac Hayes). The smoothness in the upper spectrum is just great, probably the best i have heard out of all things i have, hands down.
> 
> Havent really tried the lower regions, but it has less punch than the TMP for sure. It habdled the bassline on Shaft pretty well, but its not bass heavy per se. The reason i didnt tried more songs was that i've got this song on repeat (Take it slow by Estrella the live on weeknd version). Shall post more in awhile!



Please DO.

4in1 should be praised more. Me and Hungry Panda feel lonely about that sometime hehe

Audiobudget like them alot as well, he describe it as warm and bright at the same time haha, kind of true cause warm=dynamic driver and bright=balanced armature, and if we mix both=smooooooooooooth!

Can you share a pic of the tips???? 4in1 dont like memory foam tips IMO


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Please DO.
> 
> 4in1 should be praised more. Me and Hungry Panda feel lonely about that sometime hehe
> 
> ...



I also bought the **** 4in1 last Fall, and they have impressive heft & build quality, for a $29 earphone.
Their sound seems more _V-shaped_ and _energetic_, than the Tennmak Pro, with its _warmer _sound and emphasized Mid-Bass.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> It is a little upgrade regarding sound, but soundsignature is so different that firstly I was going to say the ISK are from another league.
> I still adore my 668B, they are my favorite among  4 Superlux I own. I being modding 668B, not finish with that, but its very mod friendly the Superlux as well. For ISK, sound is warmer, more airy and musical, more forgiving as well, and way more comfy, construction is better in all aspect, and mids are better with 2010 too, no need to say I prefer 2010, and must admit Superlux take dust since I receive them 4 months ago....they can be found very cheap on Ali. If you wanna a close headphone 2011 have the same driver but closed aspect make them more bassy, did not try them but I feel 2010 are enough bassy for me, not ultra tigh, but vast extensive bass, all the sound is very enveloping and they benifit from a little amping too.


Actually, I own both the 2010 and 2011 and while the 2010 are warm and awesome the 2011 is neutral by signature with plenty of tranparency and clarity, plus the drivers are different. The drivers in the 2010 are 53mm, while the drivers in the 2011 are only 50mm. ...Yea, true! One would expect them to carry more weight in bass, since it's closed configuration, but the set-up inside the housing makes them completely neutral.


----------



## chi-fi mel

I'm excited about my latest discovery, the REZ D05 for lying in bed. When I got them I was surprised at the sound which would rival the best of my collection, and they were only $5. I made 2 mods. After trying out a boatload of tips I settled on the New Bee silicones. I also taped over the vent holes, which resulted in improved bass. These are small and quite comfortable. Most earphones have noticeably more bass in the ear that's against the pillow, but with these I'm getting the lows and highs in both ears and no EQ is needed!


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> Actually, I own both the 2010 and 2011 and while the 2010 are warm and awesome the 2011 is neutral by signature with plenty of tranparency and clarity, plus the drivers are different. The drivers in the 2010 are 53mm, while the drivers in the 2011 are only 50mm. ...Yea, true! One would expect them to carry more weight in bass, since it's closed configuration, but the set-up inside the housing makes them completely neutral.


Yeap for some reason they sound very neutral which idk why. However in my arsenal it has the greatest details by a fair margin. Imaging is also really good! I dont have any totl headphones but i am satisfied considering i paid less than 50bucks for it


----------



## weedophile

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Please DO.
> 
> 4in1 should be praised more. Me and Hungry Panda feel lonely about that sometime hehe
> 
> ...


The link to the store i bought doesnt work anymore but these are the tips

NICEHCK 3 Pairs(6pcs) L M S In Ear Original KZ Tips Earbuds Earphone Silicone Eartips/Ear Sleeve/Ear Tip/Earbuds For KZ Earphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/2aEzmim6?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Please DO.
> 
> 4in1 should be praised more. Me and Hungry Panda feel lonely about that sometime hehe
> 
> ...





1clearhead said:


> Actually, I own both the 2010 and 2011 and while the 2010 are warm and awesome the 2011 is neutral by signature with plenty of tranparency and clarity, plus the drivers are different. The drivers in the 2010 are 53mm, while the drivers in the 2011 are only 50mm. ...Yea, true! One would expect them to carry more weight in bass, since it's closed configuration, but the set-up inside the housing makes them completely neutral.





weedophile said:


> Yeap for some reason they sound very neutral which idk why. However in my arsenal it has the greatest details by a fair margin. Imaging is also really good! I dont have any totl headphones but i am satisfied considering i paid less than 50bucks for it



Thx guys, since i alredy have a open back 668 superlux. Maybe the closed isk 2011 are more interesting. But actually what cought my attention was isk hd8500. They have removable cable and some bigger pads that seems confortable. Are also Brown and Black. Only remains to know if they have the same driver and tuning than isk 2011


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Actually, I own both the 2010 and 2011 and while the 2010 are warm and awesome the 2011 is neutral by signature with plenty of tranparency and clarity, plus the drivers are different. The drivers in the 2010 are 53mm, while the drivers in the 2011 are only 50mm. ...Yea, true! One would expect them to carry more weight in bass, since it's closed configuration, but the set-up inside the housing makes them completely neutral.



Well well, don't tell me more....I will want them....was thinking from a graphic I see that they use same driver...neutral and clarity, quite a different soundsig for sure! Are they bright or have hint of harshness??? Oh, and did they have this 3M long cable too, cause i'm not a recabler (i wish). IS a a fun neutral type or studio like neutral type if we can say that???

These last days the HF2010 take the back seat, because I just receive the takstar PRO82 wich are closed and very portable and comfy. Its like the opposite of the ISK. Fowards and detailed with a punchy grado like bass but that go deeper, mids are clear but not wide or upfront, still, not bass bleed here,except if you put max gain bass port, but comparatively to another headfier that suggest me these,I do not feel its unlistenable time to time to have some boomy in da mix. Otherwise we are in a more neutral sound with a little bass push so it give energy to music. Anyway, HF2010 will not be forget....not sure about that for the Bossfi B7 a receive 3 weeks ago, do a mod that make them sound less harsh and boomy, but was still using 2010 way more cause sounstage have way more deepness IMO


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> The link to the store i bought doesnt work anymore but these are the tips
> 
> NICEHCK 3 Pairs(6pcs) L M S In Ear Original KZ Tips Earbuds Earphone Silicone Eartips/Ear Sleeve/Ear Tip/Earbuds For KZ Earphone
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2aEzmim6?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> (from AliExpress Android)


Look like some tips I have with the ZS5 V2 and did care to use yet. Well well, think I will give some listen to 4in1 today


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 22, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well well, don't tell me more....I will want them....was thinking from a graphic I see that they use same driver...neutral and clarity, quite a different soundsig for sure! Are they bright or have hint of harshness??? Oh, and did they have this 3M long cable too, cause i'm not a recabler (i wish). IS a a fun neutral type or studio like neutral type if we can say that???
> 
> These last days the HF2010 take the back seat, because I just receive the takstar PRO82 wich are closed and very portable and comfy. Its like the opposite of the ISK. Fowards and detailed with a punchy grado like bass but that go deeper, mids are clear but not wide or upfront, still, not bass bleed here,except if you put max gain bass port, but comparatively to another headfier that suggest me these,I do not feel its unlistenable time to time to have some boomy in da mix. Otherwise we are in a more neutral sound with a little bass push so it give energy to music. Anyway, HF2010 will not be forget....not sure about that for the Bossfi B7 a receive 3 weeks ago, do a mod that make them sound less harsh and boomy, but was still using 2010 way more cause sounstage have way more deepness IMO


Yup! They are neutral and fun, since you can hear plenty of details because of its nice transparent and spacious presentation and they carry the same cable wire as the 2010. But, my front runner goes to the ISK HP980, which has the best resolution out of all the headphones I carry so far with a detachable cable and is also neutral as well. They are made for some serious recording for sure packing plenty of details from end to end. Vocals are the high-light on both the HP2011 and the HP980.
....I guess I gave you two choices to choose from now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Euh...........
its christmass for me today, just receive the HCK order.
Euh....................
it's MIRACLE FOR THEY EARS today.

ZHIYIN Z5000 look like to be the must incredbible dynamic driver I heard until now.
Wasn't ready for that type of incredible sound, smooth with plenty of microdetails, excellent vocals and instrument separation, above average soundstage....again, just too excited to share here, not test the Tinaudio yet, not open. The Z5000 are something from another league if not another planet. And they look indestructible. 
Really its like a comet enter my ears!!!!!!!!!!
HD is the term, but without clinicality, its organic, its extraterrestrial. Best 50$ (alisale now 60) I spent. This is another type experience and make me a beleiver of potential of single driver IEM.







''
*Product Description:*

*1. NICEHCK ZhiYin Z5000*: This is the 2016 newest design from ZhiYin electronic company, it is the ZhiYin first high-end earphone completely open design with the revolutionary *tesla technology*, when you hear the sound of it, it makes you shock again!

*2. *It uses *32Ω 10mm tesla technology dynamic drive unit*, this is the latest drive technology, through a special cavity structure, It will give you a shock, impress!

*3. *The drive unit 10mm new tesla technology dynamic drive unit, frequency response reaches *10-35KHZ*, the impedance of *32Ω*, sensitivity *108dB/MW*.

*4.* *MMCX* replaceable line design, to provide customers with more personalized options.

*5. *The low frequency sound field and wearing similar style hd series, IF and HF balanced, so it is a very unique top sound.
  ''
*Tesla Technology Introduction:*

*1.* From scratch designed transducers based on a neodymium ring magnet with optimized magnetic field profile which ensures that the interior of the transducer creates a stronger magnetic field (1.2 Tesla - A measurement of the magnetic flux density - in previous models, the magnetic field has a strength <0.65 Tesla).

*2.* This allows the coil run very sophisticated and yet a high efficiency (ratio of actual output power and power supplied) can be achieved.

*3.*The membrane, consisting of a 3-layer "compound foil", resulting in a highly accurate frequency response and guarantees in connection with the magnet an extremely transparent and distortion-free sound. 


Now I have to pass the WOW What effect....if it pass, and give more feedback. This one is more than a keeper. True words.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Yup! They are neutral and fun, since you can hear plenty of details because of its nice transparent and spacious presentation and they carry the same cable wire as the 2010. But, my front runner goes to the ISK HP980, which has the best resolution out of all the headphones I carry so far with a detachable cable and is also neutral as well. They are made for some serious recording for sure packing plenty of details from end to end. Vocals are the high-light on both the HP2011 and the HP980.
> ....I guess I gave you two choices to choose from now.



Well man, will put it on my wish list, read very good things about them, look too good to be true at 50$ and very very comfy too. BIG thanks for making my wallet checking me with ruefully eyes and asking, why again, why again please stop stabbing me with your fist!

BUT, another subject.

*Did.You.Try.The.ZHIYIN 5000??????????????????

They look low profil....but its a invicible jewelery box in fact.*


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well man, will put it on my wish list, read very good things about them, look too good to be true at 50$ and very very comfy too. BIG thanks for making my wallet checking me with ruefully eyes and asking, why again, why again please stop stabbing me with your fist!
> 
> BUT, another subject.
> 
> ...




I've got the ($19) ZhiYin Z2000 (16Ω, 108dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable), and I don't care for them.  To me, it's a hollow, hearing music from a barrel kind of sound. 
Hopefully the Z5000 has an upgraded Midrange quality.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well man, will put it on my wish list, read very good things about them, look too good to be true at 50$ and very very comfy too. BIG thanks for making my wallet checking me with ruefully eyes and asking, why again, why again please stop stabbing me with your fist!
> 
> BUT, another subject.
> 
> ...


I've seen the same housing on taobao.com, but never heard or tried them yet.....they look very tempting to say the least!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the ($19) ZhiYin Z2000 (16Ω, 108dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable), and I don't care for them.  To me, it's a hollow, hearing music from a barrel kind of sound.
> Hopefully the Z5000 has an upgraded Midrange quality.


Z5000 use a tesla driver, don't know for Z2000.

Just make another search and it can be found for 40$ on ALI.

Sound is far from hollow with Z5000, microdetails without harshness. When i'm surprise by the sound cause it exceed my expectation I can became somewhat hysterical....im the emotional type ya know.
But really, im not finish talking about them. Must try all type of tips cause there alot include, take some pics check it out:
     

Now....I just open the Tinaudio. Not bad, very impressive packaging, fancy looking....and GREAT cable. A real stole for the ailsale price (34$). Sound is very different tough so now I have brain damage....more bright, perhaps soundstage a little wider. Can't say for now...but they look quite promising sounding for real.

My only deception from this order is the Walnut V2.....sound like the price it cost, 25$, and must of all....amping is not powerfull...so not sure will use it as a portable wich was my goal. Perhaps its not charge enough. Anyway, return back to the Z5000 right now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the ($19) ZhiYin Z2000 (16Ω, 108dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Metal housing, 1x Dynamic, MMCX cable), and I don't care for them.  To me, it's a hollow, hearing music from a barrel kind of sound.
> Hopefully the Z5000 has an upgraded Midrange quality.


Just find the Z2000 you talk about and they look like very crappy construction using old Xiaomi V2 (copy-cat version) housing and use a DD driver not a tesla, we see glue everywhere...don't inspire confidence for sure.

Z5000 are heavier than Tinaudio, but still very comfy. 

About TINAUDIO T2, take some pics. I don't regret them at all....jsut now I need to listen Z5000 and soundsignature are very different!
     :


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well man, will put it on my wish list, read very good things about them, look too good to be true at 50$ and very very comfy too. BIG thanks for making my wallet checking me with ruefully eyes and asking, why again, why again please stop stabbing me with your fist!
> 
> BUT, another subject.
> 
> ...



These look absolutely stunning to me (I've been looking for impressions for months now) and I am looking forward to your comparison with Tinaudio T2. Kinda hope that my Auglamour RT-1 doesn't even arrive so that I can shift the money because even though RT-1 looks promising I think I will always prefer single driver IEMs to hybrids.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 22, 2017)

vladstef said:


> These look absolutely stunning to me (I've been looking for impressions for months now) and I am looking forward to your comparison with Tinaudio T2. Kinda hope that my Auglamour RT-1 doesn't even arrive so that I can shift the money because even though RT-1 looks promising I think I will always prefer single driver IEMs to hybrids.


Need more time, im qutie torn with all new IEM and Headphones I order...I begin to understand im sick about audio for real, that its a very severe case of buying impulsivity.

Hum, but, fastly, from first impressions, I prefer the Z5000, cause Tin Audio sound a little dry and bright compared and the fit is kind of strange, still, i SURLINE the fact these sound good but if Z5000 at 40$ are the same than mine (just without the fancy leather case that worth the extra 10$ I paid) and the Tinaudio is 50$....
wait a moment, change the Tinaudio to the Z5000 to confirm first impression toughs.....
yeah, I prefer warm and detailed musicality of Z5000. But there perhaps less air between instrument (I use memory foam right now and it stole some air).

Tinaudio is dual DD. I kinda like multi drivers IEM, but perhaps now its time to try more single driver. Something strange about Z5000...there no indication about L or R. Kind of lazy from the manufacturer. Oh, and I feel they benifit from balanced cable, I use the fiio with Fiio Q1 mk2 as seen in pictures. I buy it without cable too, with cable from cheaper seller its 50$

Oh, and I read this about Z5000:''Sound quality is impressive, but they come to me with a little scratch (invisible on photo).''
can say the same about mine....but I don't really care, its sturdy so I will perhaps be hardcore with them anyway.


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Need more time, im qutie torn with all new IEM and Headphones I order...I begin to understand im sick about audio for real, that its a very severe case of buying impulsivity.
> 
> Hum, but, fastly, from first impressions, I prefer the Z5000, cause Tin Audio sound a little dry and bright compared and the fit is kind of strange, still, i SURLINE the fact these sound good but if Z5000 at 40$ are the same than mine (just without the fancy leather case that worth the extra 10$ I paid) and the Tinaudio is 50$....
> wait a moment, change the Tinaudio to the Z5000 to confirm first impression toughs.....
> ...



Interesting comparison, I wanted Z5000 to pull quite a bit ahead but oh well, reality.
By the way, Z5000 doesn't have L-R because it doesn't matter, the only deciding factor are the cables - although it might've been nice to have some marking for ease of use.


----------



## AudioObsession (Dec 22, 2017)

My Tin Audio T2 has arrived today! 
I've been listening to them for a few hours and I am really digging these..

So far, it's the ONLY earphone I have (Including my LZ A4) that I find no need to EQ.

New impressions of course, but when I do add EQ, they seem to not do as well as my hybrids do.
I seem to notice just a tiny bit of added distortion when I add too much EQ (like anything above 4db of any frequency)..
But again, I see no real need for EQ, even though I am admittedly an EQ lover.

Soundstage is pretty good as well on the T2..I would like a bit wider stage but that said the T2 still has a nice "intimate" stage.
Isolation (with the included blue foams) is good enough that I would use most of my power tools around them.

Also I find them comfortable.. Probably similar comfort as my LZ Z03A.

I put the included Blue foams on backwards just like @oyobass does, as a result the front vents get plugged and the bass quantity is pretty potent! (I like this though!  )
With the vents plugged by the backwards tips, there's no driver flex upon insertion (so far) but I believe this is because I pinch/roll the foams quite thinly before I insert them..

Build quality is excellent!
The included cable is pretty nice too.
I work with carbon fiber all the time and I can definitely say the carbon fiber on the jack is real.
You can tell it's the real stuff by the 3D effect when you move it in the light.

Anyway, I bought these mainly because @B9Scrambler 's  reviews and praise along with others on here, so I have to say my ears seem to agree with yours!
So BIG THANKS to every one that posted about them (especially B9Scrambler) your impressions have been very accurate so far. 



 

 



I also wanted to give a shout-out to Penon Audio.They are by far, the best Asian earphone store (or seller) I have ever dealt with.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 22, 2017)

AudioObsession said:


> My Tin Audio T2 has arrived today!
> I've been listening to them for a few hours and I am really digging these..
> 
> So far, it's the ONLY earphone I have (Including my LZ A4) that I find no need to EQ.
> ...



Hehe, its the TINAUDIO Day! Good choice!
Sound isnt Tin at all....

Did you try other tips on them?

I always fnish using this very silicone tips....cause of my ear hole is made for them I guess, but I feel it expend sounstage and bass. Not bad with memory foam, as you write a little more intimate and bass ligh, but if you don't wanna use EQ, yu can use tips to EQ it in some way
Definitely a winner this Tinaudio, and built is incredible for the price, cable is the best one I have included with IEM as well. Comfort is good but I think it not for nothing they put a foam tips on it, so it stay well in place, cause as the nozzle doesn't go extra deep it can pop up of ears without right eartips IMO.


Oh...and  your DAP is DX50 or 90???


----------



## HungryPanda

I use RHA silicone tips on my T2's


----------



## AudioObsession

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, its the TINAUDIO Day! Good choice!
> Sound isnt Tin at all....
> 
> Did you try other tips on them?
> ...



Yes, definitely not a Tin sound! 
I agree with you on foams narrowing a bit of the soundstage, but unfortunately out of the 100 or so silicone tips I have now accumulated over the years, I have never found a silicone tip that works in my ears.. They always lose the seal in my left ear. 
Even if I make them into a hybrid tip (stuffed with memory foam) they still slowly slip out throughout the day.. 
Also, I mostly use my earphones while I'm building guitars in my shop all day, so the foam tips help isolate the LOUD power tools I work with.
Anyway I have yet to try the Spiral Dots so maybe they'll be different.. I'll order some eventually...

Also: my Ibasso DAP is the DX50.. I love it!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> I use RHA silicone tips on my T2's



Some put silicone in there body, other just in the ears without chirurgy hehe
T2 shine with large one and the one I show do not slip too easily, wich the one include does with my ears.
really dig the sound of T2, you got it right another time Panda!

Z5000 are a little less bassy but bass is more controled and thick, attack is great, really a unique beast, but not in a strange way, quite organic in fact. Really really dig them as well. There not treble peak, wich can occur time to time with T2, but not in a invasive way. Sound of Z5000 is a panorama and T2 a hall (not a cavern). Think they will be interesting to compare. Oh, and yeah, T2 kick ass of Tennmark Pro double DD, yep, details retreival as well as bass presentation and air between instumentation is better, comfort, not sure, but what a deal for 33$....jsut the cable worth like 20$, I buy one from AKaudio that is cheaper and cost more...and i een think the one of T2 have more cores.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AudioObsession said:


> Yes, definitely not a Tin sound!
> I agree with you on foams narrowing a bit of the soundstage, but unfortunately out of the 100 or so silicone tips I have now accumulated over the years, I have never found a silicone tip that works in my ears.. They always lose the seal in my left ear.
> Even if I make them into a hybrid tip (stuffed with memory foam) they still slowly slip out throughout the day..
> Also, I mostly use my earphones while I'm building guitars in my shop all day, so the foam tips help isolate the LOUD power tools I work with.
> ...



Nice DAP for sure (barely buy a used one lately), got hes cousin, the DX90 Make 3 years and still work as a champion! T2 are Surely a good duo with the DX50, perhaps even better than with the Dx90 (wich excell with warmer IEM).
Oh, and this crazy tips that just wanna escapte your ears, know this too, was think I was anormal, cool to know other people got this allergic reaction too hehe Its one on 20 pairs that work, and it need to be big....should make a tips donation.
Yeah, that the wiser choice to use memory tips, it really block noise well, use with some like the PMV A01 MK2, cause its the only way they stay in my ears. Custome with foam can be very effective to block noise, supreme is CIEM form to your ears, it make you joyfully deaf about everything but music (but it cost alot too), resin shell in unviersal custom are excellent too. Anything but earbud in a power tool shop!


----------



## oyobass

AudioObsession said:


> My Tin Audio T2 has arrived today!
> I've been listening to them for a few hours and I am really digging these..
> 
> So far, it's the ONLY earphone I have (Including my LZ A4) that I find no need to EQ.
> ...


Those are sweet looking IEMs, especially with the blue eartips.


----------



## AudioObsession

I just can't seem to take these T2 out of my ears!
Really enjoying them guys! 
I have my DAP on random play; and trust me when I say that I listen to a HUGE variety of music, classical, metal, progressive rock, jazz, fusion, electronica, classic rock, country,  lots of instrumental guitar stuff, etc etc...So far -every- piece of music (even the bad recordings) sound good on the Tin Audio T2..
I can tell these will be my go to "workhorse earphone" for long listening sessions while building guitars all day. 

Anyone notice if they get better with burn-in?? If so, how long on average, and what can I expect??


----------



## AudioObsession

oyobass said:


> Those are sweet looking IEMs, especially with the blue eartips.


Yeah man, you should give them a try (if you are into neutral type signatures).  

Hey, I wanted to say thank you on the KZ thread for the strange but effective idea of reversing the foams.. They are a bit weird looking for sure! 
But, they do work quite well, if you have a weird ear(s) like I do, where the earphone slowly slips out throughout the day.


----------



## weedophile (Dec 22, 2017)

Just another update on the **** 4in1 again. The upper region is really sweet, the way it handles the extension and resonance of those instruments is crazy. Sampled 'your love so good i can taste it - barry white' and boy, i can only tell u i totally enjoyed the triangles (yes, focking triangles) in the intro. The percussions afterwards? Eargasm, coupled with the deep voice (ok i must say it lacks the midbass or whatever its called that makes barry's voice so sexy), its really the thing man.

If only i had this last year, i would probably do away with a couple of other earphones. And with the tennmak, there is some tear in the later part of the song where barry stretches his voice (your love~ part). Its probably due to too much midbass which shakes the drivers too much.

God, like @Nymphonomaniac is crazy over the Zhiyin, and  @AudioObsession over the T2, here i am with the ****. X'mas came early for us this year!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 22, 2017)

weedophile said:


> Just another update on the **** 4in1 again. The upper region is really sweet, the way it handles the extension and resonance of those instruments is crazy. Sampled 'your love so good i can taste it - barry white' and boy, i can only tell u i totally enjoyed the triangles (yes, focking triangles) in the intro. The percussions afterwards? Eargasm, coupled with the deep voice (ok i must say it lacks the midbass or whatever its called that makes barry's voice so sexy), its really the thing man.
> 
> If only i had this last year, i would probably do away with a couple of other earphones. And with the tennmak, there is some tear in the later part of the song where barry stretches his voice (your love~ part). Its probably due to too much midbass which shakes the drivers too much.
> 
> God, like @Nymphonomaniac is crazy over the Zhiyin, and  @AudioObsession over the T2, here i am with the ****. X'mas came early for us this year!



HAHA! Yeah! What happen here!





Still have the Zhiyin in ears....but read about T2 and im like oh....should I?, after the **** 4in1 joy came in and oh yeah I say i must try, should I?...euh!


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> HAHA! Yeah! What happen here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1clearhead

AudioObsession said:


> My Tin Audio T2 has arrived today!
> I've been listening to them for a few hours and I am really digging these..
> 
> So far, it's the ONLY earphone I have (Including my LZ A4) that I find no need to EQ.
> ...


They're definitely a keeper!....try to burn them in for about 100 hours and you'll start to hear the soundstage open up even wider with cleaner details, even micro-details are noticeable. Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 23, 2017)

AudioObsession said:


> I just can't seem to take these T2 out of my ears!
> Really enjoying them guys!
> I have my DAP on random play; and trust me when I say that I listen to a HUGE variety of music, classical, metal, progressive rock, jazz, fusion, electronica, classic rock, country,  lots of instrumental guitar stuff, etc etc...So far -every- piece of music (even the bad recordings) sound good on the Tin Audio T2..
> I can tell these will be my go to "workhorse earphone" for long listening sessions while building guitars all day.
> ...


Try up to 100 hours to hear the difference -wider soundstage, cleaner and clearer vocals, details and micro-details starts to definitely show their strength. These are also some of the best to listen to with guitars and other string instruments.


----------



## Otto Motor

1clearhead said:


> Try up to 100 hours to hear the difference


I simply don't believe that. Did you compare your "burnt-in" pair with a new pair - before and after? Or does your comparison rely on memory only?
What I do "believe" is that a few mins make all the difference to get the moveable parts "broken in".

As to the T2s, I find them superb - even without anything "burning".


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Wish I fired on the tinaudio on 11.11. Anyone want to sell me their's on the low?


----------



## VShaft

About the *T2*, I am seriously thinking of getting it. I'm primarily interested in it because its a double DD IEM, and I've generally found DD's more to my liking than BAs. I've tried the few very budget KZ DD models, but would like to hear a more premium one in my collection. Hence, T2.

However...

There's the *T515* model, also from Tinaudio. The reviews for it are mostly stellar, and the T515 is about $30 cheaper. Now, build quality and design aside, does the T2 offer that much of a sound upgrade over the T515? I don't mean in the sense is it 2.5 times better, because I know it's not, but does the overall sound-experience warrant the increased price? I also have the PMV A-01 Mk. II, my main IEM at the moment. Can someone make brief comparison on the differences of the their sound signatures?


----------



## ROPVWV

Hello guys
Sorry to interrupt the convo, but i've been away in the military for a little while, hence not enough time to spend on the internet. Anyways, last time i checked the best sub 35-40$ aliexpress iems were the tennmak pro or piano,would that still be the case? My sound signature preference is balanced, leaning slightly towards bass without loosing detail in the mids, and just enough warmth that they dont sound too analytical and sterile. Any help? thanks in advance!!


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> I simply don't believe that. Did you compare your "burnt-in" pair with a new pair - before and after? Or does your comparison rely on memory only?
> What I do "believe" is that a few mins make all the difference to get the moveable parts "broken in".
> 
> As to the T2s, I find them superb - even without anything "burning".


True, they sound pretty amazing coming out the box, but I do consistent comparisons after burning them in by looping the music for at least 4 days, then compare them to other current ones that I own and listen to on a daily basis; for example, ZS5 and T2 currently compared before and after 100 hours of playtime.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 24, 2017)

1clearhead said:


> ...for example, ZS5 and T2 currently compared before and after 100 hours of playtime.


Well, I hope the ZS5 (I got the first generation) will improve over time. Presently, they sound pretty unbalanced to my ears. Will have to try my luck myself with the looping. Talk to you in four days.


----------



## Otto Motor

ROPVWV said:


> Hello guys
> Sorry to interrupt the convo, but i've been away in the military for a little while, hence not enough time to spend on the internet. Anyways, last time i checked the best sub 35-40$ aliexpress iems were the tennmak pro or piano,would that still be the case? My sound signature preference is balanced, leaning slightly towards bass without loosing detail in the mids, and just enough warmth that they dont sound too analytical and sterile. Any help? thanks in advance!!


Tin Audio T2! Don't know the Tennmaks.


----------



## DBaldock9

ROPVWV said:


> Hello guys
> Sorry to interrupt the convo, but i've been away in the military for a little while, hence not enough time to spend on the internet. Anyways, last time i checked the best sub 35-40$ aliexpress iems were the tennmak pro or piano,would that still be the case? My sound signature preference is balanced, leaning slightly towards bass without loosing detail in the mids, and just enough warmth that they dont sound too analytical and sterile. Any help? thanks in advance!!



I've got the (~USD$30) BossHiFi B3 (16Ω, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable, No Mic), and I really like the _warmth_ and _clarity_ of the sound.
There's now a newer model, the (~USD$40) BossHiFi B3s, which I haven't heard - but at least one regular poster on Head-Fi has got them, and likes their sound even more than the B3.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, well, well

TinAudio T2 users....the body of t2 is inspired from D2 and akg n3003. And driver are dual piston diamond like carbon with measured mechanical Q factors. So bass is tight and textured


Second, try sealing the front vent with micropore rather than shutting it of. This leads to some air to pass, some 2 to 3khz to dampen(well yeah, a very little bit) and some low end to get coupled with main air vibration, extending low end and raising mid bass by some factor...

This increase soundstage and depth perception.


Third, do a fostex te02n final+1 micropore mod.

It goes as follows

Cut circle pieces of micropore tape with puncher, stick directly to mesh on audio canal

Make four holes on side of micropore so the bass can come out.


This irons out treble detail, well 10khz peak

Sounds like shure 846cl but little less detail retrieval


And i mean little less


Start using spinfit twinblade and here goes the iem which sounds like jh layla 2 on steriods

Extends upto 3hz bass now as all mid and high frequency is damped by micropore.

30hz to 9kz flat response

10khz at 3db raise instead of 8db earlier. Gives sparkle and energy to cymbal correctly

After 10khz, less peakier rolloff, making sound smooth and forgiving but also airy

Some high res treble is now coherent to low bass as hr treble is resisted and bass is free flow

Sound like single driver coherency, like p1

Many think, oh treble damped

But not that scene completely, as some treble is damped and a majorly it is diffused, so no heat or energy spots

Longer listening hours are confirmed


Merry christmas


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, well, well
> 
> TinAudio T2 users....the body of t2 is inspired from D2 and akg n3003. And driver are dual piston diamond like carbon with measured mechanical Q factors. So bass is tight and textured
> 
> ...



Stuff like this is why I love this site


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Araah wait.....only use sillicon tips with fostex te02n mod T2

As foam will make roll of steep and will sound muffled


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well @Slater i searched micropore mod and i saw your name....the xiaomi in pro HD...

I didn't know you did it well.....hahaha

And well i m back after the phillips shl3300 mod

After a long time

I am gonna review TinAudio T2 modded

Well, music i review here scabourogh fair from anime shimatsu nani in lossless

Low end- i was able to feel organ pipes harmonic.....it is at 12Hz as per scientist speak of. It is frequency coherent bass rumble in some of the best song which make the song smooth in transition and full in body. Bass heavy iem organ pipes get resonanted making everything congested in slow song...

But it was perfect here. Well on par to shure 846cl.

What we call true subwoofer response and not some crappy bass. Subwoofer response means that it makes you feel song while remaining flat(well U shape rather than V). Bass rises from 38Hz here rather than 400Hz on some bass iem. Shure rises from 22Hz. It roll of at 5Hz slowly and steeply from 2Hz to inaudible 1Hz.

Bass- tight as it can go, little slower than BA driver. Its like dual piston magnet woofer. It gives well texture and it is a little boosted (2dB) from range. It gives me a full sound feeling and give a sense of bass depth. Shure is only 1dB boosted but is flater and faster. 

Mids- love, love and love. Shure is recessed by 2dB to give bass some emphases, not here. This is true electrostatic style mid, fast as it can possibly can. Perftect PRaT(pace, rhythm and timing). 

Treble- well smooth, something between ex1000 and mdr 7550 but with a resolution. Tending toward ex1000 but sounds comfortable with bad sources

Soundstage- way bigger than Havi B3 mk1 and kz zs5v1. Rounded stage, equal width, height and depth but lacks too the hologhraphic shure 846. Well by 30% to my ears.

Soundscape- not mentioned commonly in headphone or iem review, well you can listen to binaural recording and get sounds above your head. I would say dobly atmos passed and not jh layla 2 score nearby. T2 mod gives huge 360 degree sound but still lack to jh audio layla but smashed shure out of party.

Image: good, well in 300$ iem realm but micropore hollows up the treble a bit. So it is like mee audio p1 sort. Well better, its not super hollow like p1 but the centre treble lacks authority and instruments gets a little back...i mean little and you can still distinguish between instruments well in complex track

Spinfit twinblade cp240

Hahahahhahahhahahhahahaha

Image improved drastically, treble became airy and mid bass lost some authority.

Isolation made sound even better

Sounds a little softer allover frequency but man this nailed it


Well now i am thinking of making custom cable myself with my own hard testing...not snake oil and crap.

I will make 4 quad braid of 7N neotech silver litz and then make a quad braid of these braids(total 16 wires)

All wire in parralel will drop resistance by division of 4


This will make impedance drop from wire and some critical damping will be achieved due to 7N silver. Treble will gain authority getting my image even better(song imaging harmonic lies in bass and treble, instrument lies from 100hz to 1.2khz.....and cymbal structure in 4khz). Well litz wire in quad braid will get bass timing perfect.

Will add attenuator circuitry or impedance control to get myself 32ohm critical matching so sound gets well structured and make it balanced 4pin. Will also make adapters


Buahahhahahahahahhahahaha i have legend iem.

JH layla II: still have bigger soundscape than T2 modded, livelier sound. It sounds neutral but vivid in saturation. Its like vibrance more than saturation

Shure se846: the best engineered iem. Just treble is little dull doesnt mean its conservative. Its true response, like what is reality. T2 came close, but dynamic cant match quickness of sonion BA. Bass is very true and textured.

Well remove micropore mod if you love foam.

Sounds very similar to normal tips with micropore but treble tending toward mdr 7550.

Twinblade is unrivalled here.


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> TinAudio T2 users....Second, try sealing the front vent with micropore rather than shutting it of.



I tried it. Adds body including a muddy bass. Didn't do it for me.




dhruvmeena96 said:


> Third, do a fostex te02n final+1 micropore mod.
> It goes as follows
> 
> Cut circle pieces of micropore tape with puncher, stick directly to mesh on audio canal
> ...



Tried that, too (using rubber tips). Added a veil, a muddy bass, and it made it harder to drive. To me another crippling of a neutrally tuned earphone.

The mod worked with the SEAHF AWK 009: tamed down the treble and added a muddy bass. But better a muddy bass than a headache. Mod worked better with the Boarseman CX98 and the UiiSii HM7. All of these sound approximately the same now.

I'd use micropore tape only for sound emergencies.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, i am working on a mod for foam tip users.

Can somebody give me idea of a material which doesnt damp treble but only diffuses it. A littls bit reduction is okay.

I came with hifiman re400 filter or cowom em1 filter on nozzle.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Otto Motor 

You have to make hole in centre. And three on side... Your micropore seems thick.

Making hole on centre makes sure treble is coming out.

Sorry i didnt mentioned

AND MICROPORE ON VENT, DONT SEAL IT. AND IF YOUR MICROPORE IS THICK, THEN PUNCTURE A HOLE ON VENT WITH YOUR NEEDLE.

And muddy bass is solved.

Well i want to damp 10khz treble....i am very sorry

I wish i could upload pics but i screwed my cam.

Make hole on centre.

Or let me give you other idea then.

Let it be this way, vent sealed with micropore, make a small vent

Equalise 2khz to 3khz, 10khz a little down. 2dB i guess.

Do this.

You are done

Or get hifiman filter or some cloth, earwax protector stuff from comply.


This will do


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well you are right @Otto Motor 

I have my sis micropore now. And it does make crap. But mine was thin, dont know how, or why.


My theory came from pop filter
A *pop filter* or *pop* shield is a noise protection *filter* for microphones, typically used in a recording studio. It serves to reduce or eliminate 'popping' sounds caused by the mechanical impact of fast moving air on the microphone during recorded speech and singing.

So if our mouth is speaker and microphone to be ear, it reduces 3rd harmonic popping and even acoustically transparent pop filter helps treble diffuse making a diffuse heatspot for natural listening


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well mine worked. My tape is near transparent after pasting on the mesh. I can see inside.

Well some tape are thick as ****.

Well cut a stocking(punch it) and try pasting it


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Otto Motor
> 
> ...AND MICROPORE ON VENT, DONT SEAL IT. AND IF YOUR MICROPORE IS THICK, THEN PUNCTURE A HOLE ON VENT WITH YOUR NEEDLE.


Maybe we go a step back.

1. What micropore tape do you use? I got mine from a friend and don't know which kind it is.
2. What are Hifiman filters?

My problem is getting a visible hole in that tape. It appears to be self re-sealing. I used a large safety pin.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

3M MICROPORE MEDICAL


Filter
http://store.hifiman.com/index.php/hifiman-re-400-flanges-filters.html


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-re-400-review.651419/page-7

Well read this

Post 98/300


I want to achieve what hifiman did.


Plus you are right for bass go boomy on micropore but the muddy not accepted...the viel is not there on my iem.


You used thick pore tape


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/review-comply-foam-tips.550256/


Well i wanted to achieve what is mentioned in the review on this post


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well the mod was done as it share similarities to m6 pro..


----------



## maxxevv (Dec 25, 2017)

There are differences in porosity levels for Micropore tape as different manufacturers use different thicknesses and even the glue used will play a part in the overall permeability.

Think a more  "controlled" material of choice would be lab filter paper. They come in specific micron porosity levels. You can replicated the exact permeability/porosity with the exact paper type.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_14?fst=asff&rh=n:393368011,kil+filter+paper&keywords=oil+filter+paper&ie=UTF8&qid=1514254404&rnid=2941120011


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well...now i have a final fool proof solution

No micropore etc etc

Use crystal tips medium core.


Thats all

And it is final revision

It dont muffle high as comply and other, and raised my subwoofer response due to tighter seal


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Thanks @maxxevv


----------



## tancg

Hi I just got Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD and ZS6

After listening to them for 20 hours... Here are my impressions.

Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD (after the block vent mod) - Really a bang for its buck. Comfortable to wear, Nice roomy bass, but as someone mentioned earlier, it seem to miss something.. Hopefully with more hours of burn-in, the vocals can be more clear, and its mid low bass can be more developed.

ZS6 - Very detailed vocals and quite decent bass. Slightly uncomfortable to wear compared to Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD  as I have small ears. However, its high treble really makes it uncomfortable especially listening to vocals. I tried putting hard foam, sponge to damp the treble but didnt achieve much results. Sponge helps to tame the treble a little, but it is still not enough. Hard foam reduce the vocals volume and muffles the vocals.. 

For now, I find Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD easier to use, but I know if ZS6 can be modded properly, I would use it everytime. 

Basically I have read on the forum, but can someone else recommend me a good idea to mod the ZS6 without sacrificing heavily the detailed vocals?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Mod updated.....

Just block the vent with micropore or transpore

I noticed bass getting boomy after some time....thanks @Otto Motor 

I saw deformity on micropore on nozzle. I think it happened due to bass pressure collection.

Removed it.


Changed with crystalline audio foam tip known as crystall tip.


Perfect treble and bass.

But i miss my spinfit twinblade sound. It helped me in 2k to 4k resonance in my ear.

@tancg use spinfit normal with xiaomi hybrid pro HD.

Do @Slater mod on kz6. Do the PITA foam in BA driver and then cut small 3m transpore and paste on BA openings. Then take needle and poke hole in centre. This will make hf treble to not roll off significantly. And the tube 10khz is damped

Well BA on nozzle gives 9dB of response and other add up gives 6dB. Wider BA nozzle determine the peak and longer determine the damping.

The knowles used here 4yr old model and are nasty for treble issue. Many people confused zs6 tweeter to be twfk 3xxx and they are mistaken.

Well, BA throws sound in beam way, thats why high end iem have very long and slim nozzle. That damps the peak and shift to mids giving resolving power.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Spinfits will help with that missing thingie. Plus always use micropore or porous tape.

Reasons
1. Help driver flex
2. Sub Bass is easy to loose. It retains it
3. Dont let mid bass go out of control
4. Same isolation, dont worry

Spinfit reasons.

1. BA are beam sound, and cheap iem just put them directly. Bigger companies makes coupler design, test it(andromeda TAEC, shure low pass design with coupler, where 846 is written.) this make them behave like very fast dynamic driver according to there taste). So spinfit will help in taming the beam resonance.

2. Good isolatiom gives better bass response


----------



## CYoung234

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Mod updated.....
> 
> Just block the vent with micropore or transpore
> 
> ...



Good morning. Thanks for your work on this. However, I am confused a bit at what your final solution is. First, I think you said earlier that you do not even know what kind of tape you are using, that it was given to you? Now, in this post, you list using either micropore or transpore tape. If you are referring to the 3m products, they are quite different. 3m micropore is a paper tape whereas 3m transpore is a plastic tape. But, if I understand you, you are saying simply to block the front vent with this tape.

Next, you talk about using crystal foam tips, which are actually quite expensive, like $25 a pair. Are they really that much better than say, the blue foam tips that already come with the T2? Or comply? Or the comply knockoffs available on aliexpress, etc?

THen at the end, you say you miss your spinfits. So, which solution was actually final for you? Thanks.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Crystal tip is 10$ for 3 pair.

Transpore being plastic helps taming 10khz better.


Well T2 foam absorbs more treble and diffuse less. Crystal diffuses more and absorb less. Well its upto your taste.


Well micropore on t2 got soggy and bass went boomy after 10hrs of listening. Indians are extreme. So i cant get initial sounding with combo of spinfit twinblade.

Twinblade without micropore mod sounds hard on my ears.


Well semi block the front vent and get the tip which diffuses 10khz more is final. And not damp it.

Damp is like silencing. Diffuse is like effect is little silent but is big. Cymbal sound less volune but are big and instruments are well placed. Something to decay and timing.

Comply damped treble. Crystal didnt.

Well bass is good after semi open front vent(micropore or transpore as bass are effected normally)


----------



## CYoung234

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Crystal tip is 10$ for 3 pair.
> 
> Transpore being plastic helps taming 10khz better.
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks. I am actually just using a small piece of 3m blue painters tape on them right now with Symbios Mandarin tips. So far, I like that combination, but I will probably try some transpire as well with some different tips.

Do you have a source for the crystal tips for $10? Also, do you have a good source for Spinfits? Thank you...


----------



## Pete7874 (Dec 26, 2017)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well semi block the front vent


What's the reasoning behind this?  Does blocking the front vents completely not deliver good results?  I've seen reviews where people suggested blocking them completely with blue tack.

I haven't had a chance to experiment with mine yet.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@CYoung234

I from start knew what tape i used and otto motor was given the tape by somebody


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Pete7874, well....never fully seal the front vent.

Mid bass increase exponentially and you loose the sense of sub bass. You will get a bass monster like thumper and not a subwoofer type rumble bass.


Well why. Dynamic driver are efficient in freq between 100hz to 3khz. If you seal the vent completely, then these frequency instead of properly leaking, will get coupled and give you a 10dB boost. And yah you can get driver flex and some air pressure collective distortion

Why a porous tape. It semi blocks the vent leading some pressure to come out and some to retain. Increase mid bass and sub bass but mid bass isnt increase to skull pounding level. It gives a depth stage.....


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well @CYoung234 

I bought from lendmeyourears but now i see prices jump.

Well i used cp240 and cp100 side by side....

It damps 10khz tinge, but insertion has to be deep. Some people leave spinfit as normal tips..... I used to do....But i read on their website and talked to support....they said me a deep fit is to be done by you...spinfit just let the deep fit be comfortable and the spinning part makes the ear canal resonance get damped.

Why? 

Because our canal are like treble horn. When we listen to speakers, they are pretty far away. So of we are sitting 1m away, treble having smaller amplitude and high freq(same energy to bass as bass have low freq but high amplitude) loose authority when it reaches or ear. So ear boost it due to its outer structure and ear canal.


Well universal iem is made with respect to universal inner structure.

So we get peaks in 3k to 8k and 10k to 11k

Spinfit cp100 and cp240 solved it....


----------



## dhruvmeena96

It just spins to and make the nozzle of tip to face ear canal straight. So its like microphone and speaker. Not ideal like ciem but good for me now..

Micropore on vent.

Cp100 deep insertion


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well sub bass increased and treble damped out


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, good news.....this is small brother of my friend's noble audio kaiser encore. Or i will say youngest, because SQ is same, its the PRaT, super extension and soundscape is lacking


----------



## dhruvmeena96

This is his review as it was ciem kaiser

Well what i wanted is achieved

Well my review. 

I wanted signature of expensive iem. Well they are technically advanced, but these TinAudio T2 sounds in 400$ iem range.


Thunderous bass and well controlled, not a BA style but a very fast dynamic style.

Airy, soft and well extended upper treble. Slow treble rolloff, but is now with softer peak.

Mids are engaging and lush, but with neutrality. Its neutral and resolving but resolution power is smoother.

Enjoying it. But it takes 1 to 1min 30 sec to set spinfit cp240 deep plus it becomes uncomfortable after 3hrs of listening.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 26, 2017)

Ladies, gents,
I do understand your interest in changing and improving things. But when I spend good money, I want the earphone to perform right out of the box (that's why I have never heard of a Sennheiser earphone mod). Great value are the Brainwavz B100, a well reviewed, balanced and very fluid sounding single BA driver earphone.

I also prefer the Fostex TE02 as is, as it is a textbook example of a neutrally tuned and balanced earphone. I like to use it as a reference standard for comparison purposes. I also like the Tinaudio T2 as is for that reason. In my experience, any mod comes with a tradeoff: one thing is improved but another one goes missing.

I did the Slater mod for the KZ SZ3...or I attempted to...as mine did not contain any foam to be removed. The ZS3 sounds like hell to my ears: harsh and dark. I did the micropore mod on the SEAHF AWK009 and...oops...poked the needle right through the grills, unfortunately...which made no difference in the end (nothing damaged, I mean).

The KZ ZS5 and ZS6 are a joke to me (meaning, it is my personal opinion only, yours may differ). They look great ("placebo effect") but the ZS5 has tinny mids and the ZS6 has piercing treble. In the end a waste of money for me as I use the [for me] infinitely better sounding Brainwavz B100 instead.

Nevertheless, everybody has the odd earphone in the drawer that is so horrible sounding, lets say agressive, that a mod is warranted. Thanks for your good ideas here. My issue: where in Canada can you buy micropore tape, London Drugs and Shoppers Drug Mart don't carry any, and amazon.ca sells that stuff in truckloads only.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Otto Motor 

Dunno....


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> Ladies, gents,
> I do understand your interest in changing and improving things. But when I spend good money, I want the earphone to perform right out of the box (that's why I have never heard of a Sennheiser earphone mod). Great value are the Brainwavz B100, a well reviewed, balanced and very fluid sounding single BA driver earphone.
> 
> I also prefer the Fostex TE02 as is, as it is a textbook example of a neutrally tuned and balanced earphone. I like to use it as a reference standard for comparison purposes. I also like the Tinaudio T2 as is for that reason. In my experience, any mod comes with a tradeoff: one thing is improved but another one goes missing.
> ...



This is spot on how I felt about KZ ZS5 v1, technically kinda impressive for the price but ultimately let down by ridiculous tonality and overall unnatural sound where instruments seriously lacked body. I'd take my Hifiman re400 over it without thinking twice, I even paid less for re400. I've said this before, it is really surprising to me how much praising ZS5 got from esteemed reviewers. 

You can order micropore tape on aliexpress, yeah you wait a long time but at least you get it eventually - I couldn't find a single pharmacy in my country which had it, probably not as popular here in Europe.


----------



## skajohyros

tancg said:


> Hi I just got Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD and ZS6
> 
> After listening to them for 20 hours... Here are my impressions.
> 
> ...



I put a drop of glue on one of the BA in the nozzle. Less sibilance but it's still there.
Try it, it might be enough for you


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Ladies, gents,
> I do understand your interest in changing and improving things. But when I spend good money, I want the earphone to perform right out of the box (that's why I have never heard of a Sennheiser earphone mod). Great value are the Brainwavz B100, a well reviewed, balanced and very fluid sounding single BA driver earphone.
> 
> I also prefer the Fostex TE02 as is, as it is a textbook example of a neutrally tuned and balanced earphone. I like to use it as a reference standard for comparison purposes. I also like the Tinaudio T2 as is for that reason. In my experience, any mod comes with a tradeoff: one thing is improved but another one goes missing.
> ...









OttO 
The Gringe hehe

Ya got opinion. 
Thanks to share!

Personally, I care more about what you like....and we need more new LIKES!

Just receive some MACAWS GT600S the 24.....don't have lot of time to listen to them but construction is very impressive, very curious to try 3 metal nozzles for soundsignature. Its a1DD+1BA drivers iem.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Headfi santa claus and his team at boxing day in a chifi IEM and Headphones Store:


----------



## CYoung234

Otto Motor said:


> Ladies, gents,
> I do understand your interest in changing and improving things. But when I spend good money, I want the earphone to perform right out of the box (that's why I have never heard of a Sennheiser earphone mod).



Sounds like you don't get out much then, Otto. Lots of people have been modding Senns, AKGs, etc.

For example, the HD800, one of the best:

www.innerfidelity.com/content/diy-modification-sennheiser-hd-800-anaxilus-mod

I have personally modded my AKG K-501s, a VERY neutral headphone with mids to die for, admittedly just changing pads, but many other mids of all sorts have been done. As you say, some of these "improvements" may or may not be so good. But, the one I referenced above appears to show viable improvements.

So, try to keep an open mind about all of this. And realize that there are a lot of different opinions about what sounds best. I am not trying to say that all opinions are equal, though, as our opinions are colored by our backgrounds, our tastes in music, the shape of our ears, the genres of music we prefer, our live music listening history, etc...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way peps, there a thread about mods, very interesting the ones you share, could be very usefull there too (especially with some pics....):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...l-your-full-sized-headphone-mods-here.867426/


----------



## tancg

Oh dear, I didnt use micropores on my Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD, I used superglue to cover the vent. No wonder the vocals take a hit in clarify department. Crap, this means my Xiaomi is a goner...  Im currently using Ostry OS300 tips. 

Im in Asia, I dont really know PITA foam. When I try to google PITA form, it gives me a shampoo brand lol. Does that means you replace the metal cover with Transpore openings?



dhruvmeena96 said:


> @tancg use spinfit normal with xiaomi hybrid pro HD.
> 
> Do @Slater mod on kz6. Do the PITA foam in BA driver and then cut small 3m transpore and paste on BA openings. Then take needle and poke hole in centre. This will make hf treble to not roll off significantly. And the tube 10khz is damped


----------



## weedophile

tancg said:


> Oh dear, I didnt use micropores on my Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD, I used superglue to cover the vent. No wonder the vocals take a hit in clarify department. Crap, this means my Xiaomi is a goner...  Im currently using Ostry OS300 tips.
> 
> Im in Asia, I dont really know PITA foam. When I try to google PITA form, it gives me a shampoo brand lol. Does that means you replace the metal cover with Transpore openings?


What the flying..  i dont even... U superglued ur IEM?? Gosh, that's like a death sentence T.T


----------



## Vidal

Superglue in the nozzle of a BA to fix the sound, wow that's pretty drastic and a one way mod. If I'm honest it seems pretty idiotic to me, if I'd have had that problem with the sound and I was restricted in terms of buying new ones I'd have just stuck them on eBay.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

tancg said:


> Oh dear, I didnt use micropores on my Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD, I used superglue to cover the vent. No wonder the vocals take a hit in clarify department. Crap, this means my Xiaomi is a goner...  Im currently using Ostry OS300 tips.
> 
> Im in Asia, I dont really know PITA foam. When I try to google PITA form, it gives me a shampoo brand lol. Does that means you replace the metal cover with Transpore openings?




hahahaha i mean normal open cell foam....when slater did the mod....it was so hard to cut the foam so small that we called it PITA work..


So i said PITA foam.....



Pain in the Ass is the meaning PITA.

@tancg


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 27, 2017)

CYoung234 said:


> Sounds like you don't get out much then, Otto. Lots of people have been modding Senns, AKGs, etc.
> 
> For example, the HD800, one of the best:



Hey, I said "Sennheiser EARPHONE mod"...not headphone mod. Read properly before making such statements. I do get out much and just came home...it was -27C.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Personally, I care more about what you like....and we need more new LIKES!



OK, I ordered these UE900s quad drivers at an incredible price.
https://goo.gl/Zs3Gpv

I talked to Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge (he had reviewed them) and he let me know they are in a a different league compared to the Brainwavz B400.

I also ordered these highly recommended Gorsun C3 single drivers at 1/80 of the price of the UE900s.
https://goo.gl/CCMtpb

I hope I don't have to waste my superglue on any of them.


----------



## tancg

Well, we all have idiotic times, haha. Especially coming from a novice in modding. I used a tiny drop of 5 second superglue because I wanted a clean look.



Vidal said:


> Superglue in the nozzle of a BA to fix the sound, wow that's pretty drastic and a one way mod. If I'm honest it seems pretty idiotic to me, if I'd have had that problem with the sound and I was restricted in terms of buying new ones I'd have just stuck them on eBay.


----------



## tancg

Lol, I know what PITA means, but I genuinely thought its the brand, silly me.

Do you guys have the exact post number of Slater Mod? Im been scrolling the thread for quite some time but still unable to find that particular post. 



dhruvmeena96 said:


> hahahaha i mean normal open cell foam....when slater did the mod....it was so hard to cut the foam so small that we called it PITA work..
> 
> 
> So i said PITA foam.....
> ...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

We ask @Slater himself.


----------



## xanlamin

Hi guys, just a heads-up, I'm clearing out some nice earphones in almost brand new condition. Check out my ad in the FS thread. Thanks.

ADAX HT06
JBL T280A (Silver)
Phiaton C450S (Blue)
Seahf AWK-009 (Red)
TFZ King (Blue)


----------



## KipNix

Otto Motor said:


> Gorsun C3 single drivers


Let us know how those work out; I'm intrigued because I noticed the ad says," Subwoofer Earphone", with "Bring you a natural voice". 
They must have baritone singers over there. 
But my favorite is, "9MM NDFEB standard will lead to a new atomic bomb effect."


----------



## razorpakk

Since it's very much a sub 100$ Iem finding, I'm happy to say going from regular F9 to iBasso IT01 was a smooth transition: 
slightly warmer, similar soundstage, more mellow (in the way you'd expect going from hybrid to single dynamic), slightly less detailed but overall more enjoyable. That spike really killed them for me.

Also getting the FH1 soon.

That said, no matter which Iem I hear, KZ ATR and ATE still sound great.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

razorpakk said:


> Since it's very much a sub 100$ Iem finding, I'm happy to say going from regular F9 to iBasso IT01 was a smooth transition:
> slightly warmer, similar soundstage, more mellow (in the way you'd expect going from hybrid to single dynamic), slightly less detailed but overall more enjoyable. That spike really killed them for me.
> 
> Also getting the FH1 soon.
> ...



Wow, look interesting, must admit I became very curious about single dynamic driver potential now. the Multi layered Graphene of IT01 look very promising, sometime I prefer musicality over clinicality for sure. DId the soundstage is very large, and what about deepness of imaging and air between instruments? Feel single drivers somewhat lack deepness...but it isnt always negative.

Still enjoying alot my Zhiyin Z5000, so it wasnt a ephemere impression. They aren't perfect, but ultimately musical and smooth, with some sparkle and micro details, sound have body to it, like the snare feel more full as well as the kicks, vocal are simple delicious and fowards....try to get more info about them, HCK was like: those are old. Don't know if it will be in production for long but now I want to listen to more single drivers technologies!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Single driver magic is in accurate coherency, if taken a good spec driver, in good cabinet(well earphone back compartment) and tuned well enough.

It can beat any multidriver you have ever heard....


----------



## Otto Motor

KipNix said:


> Let us know how those work out; I'm intrigued because I noticed the ad says," Subwoofer Earphone", with "Bring you a natural voice".
> They must have baritone singers over there.
> But my favorite is, "9MM NDFEB standard will lead to a new atomic bomb effect."


Designed in North Korea? These will arrive in April.


----------



## oyobass

Otto Motor said:


> Designed in North Korea? These will arrive in April.


Yeouch. That falls under the funny-but-not-funny category... Hilarious now, but not so funny come April.


----------



## razorpakk (Dec 27, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow, look interesting, must admit I became very curious about single dynamic driver potential now. the Multi layered Graphene of IT01 look very promising, sometime I prefer musicality over clinicality for sure. DId the soundstage is very large, and what about deepness of imaging and air between instruments? Feel single drivers somewhat lack deepness...but it isnt always negative.
> 
> Still enjoying alot my Zhiyin Z5000, so it wasnt a ephemere impression. They aren't perfect, but ultimately musical and smooth, with some sparkle and micro details, sound have body to it, like the snare feel more full as well as the kicks, vocal are simple delicious and fowards....try to get more info about them, HCK was like: those are old. Don't know if it will be in production for long but now I want to listen to more single drivers technologies!!!!!!!!


I'll have to listen more for that (but there are a few nice reviews on Headfi), as iBasso itself recommends burn in (also due to the cable).

What I'll say though is that after abandoning full-sized open headphones like the k712 Pro and Fidelio X2 I immediately looked for multiple driver Iems
(cause everybody was talking about the 1More Triple) and I made the silly assumption that more is better - as if I didn't know any better.

Few months down the line and I also had the F9, until realizing that despite all the technicalities of multiple BA, I was still missing the smooth and coherent representation that a simple KZ ATR or PFE 112 were giving me.

That said I'm still very much new to this  as I've never gone past the 150$ price bracket, but this video really made me understand there was a clear difference


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Hey, I said "Sennheiser EARPHONE mod"...not headphone mod. Read properly before making such statements. I do get out much and just came home...it was -27C.



So it's,warmed up then?


----------



## stryed

After receiving the iBasso IT01 today (awesome, by the way), I bought several VE monk plus for some relatives that probably won't like IEMs. They enjoy jazz and classical and probably don't like being isolated from the environment since they don't live in a big city with tubes and whatnot. I bought one for myself, out of curiosity. I have no idea what to expect as the hype train has its own force field.


----------



## razorpakk

stryed said:


> After receiving the iBasso IT01 today (awesome, by the way), I bought several VE monk plus for some relatives that probably won't like IEMs. They enjoy jazz and classical and probably don't like being isolated from the environment since they don't live in a big city with tubes and whatnot. I bought one for myself, out of curiosity. I have no idea what to expect as the hype train has its own force field.


I brought 3 ATE for relatives who allegedly didn't like Iems, turned out they all had to use small tips


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 27, 2017)

razorpakk said:


> I brought 3 ATE for relatives who allegedly didn't like Iems, turned out they all had to use small tips


Hmmm...try the ATR...I much prefer their tuning..more prominent mids. Look the same otherwise.


----------



## Otto Motor

stryed said:


> After receiving the iBasso IT01 today (awesome, by the way), I bought several VE monk plus for some relatives that probably won't like IEMs. They enjoy jazz and classical and probably don't like being isolated from the environment since they don't live in a big city with tubes and whatnot. I bought one for myself, out of curiosity. I have no idea what to expect as the hype train has its own force field.


Monk plus: you get what you pay for. $5 is ok, but the add-ons kill you: remote, earpads, and shipping. I paid $25 USD for two in the end and thought it was not worth it. They are very ordinary middle-of-thre-road earbuds that sound like $5 buds and not a tad better. The hype is nowhere justified. You do much better with your $5 getting the KZ HSDS1/HDS3 or KZ ATR including shipping. And their sound is vastly superior.


----------



## Pete7874

Those of you using micropore (or some other tape) to seal vents, how do you all manage to cut out such tiny pieces of tape? Do you have your kids do it for you?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> After receiving the iBasso IT01 today (awesome, by the way), I bought several VE monk plus for some relatives that probably won't like IEMs. They enjoy jazz and classical and probably don't like being isolated from the environment since they don't live in a big city with tubes and whatnot. I bought one for myself, out of curiosity. I have no idea what to expect as the hype train has its own force field.



Funny....I just receive a 2 months old order of Monk plus....my curiosity about them was very high, i'm neither impress or disapointed as I have more than 10 earbuds pairs. They are bright and analytical, very detailed and with above average (for 8$) imaging, but bass, even if detailed too and well rendered, lack body, as well as soundstage feel thin. But I need more listen, wasn't thinking to receive them at all so its a good surprise and the fact that they sound good too, but not phenomenal, well, for my ears, for my wallet, perhaps yes. I think I prefer the EMX500 over them, and lot of other earbuds too. Anyway, for 8$, its still a no brainer and sound very mature and.....should I say....neutral.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> OK, I ordered these UE900s quad drivers at an incredible price.
> https://goo.gl/Zs3Gpv
> 
> I talked to Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge (he had reviewed them) and he let me know they are in a a different league compared to the Brainwavz B400.
> ...



NICE! Wow, BIG christmas gifts to you

UE900 look like killer beast. Share your honnest toughs about them once you receive it, curious to know what can achieve 4BA if well tweaked!

Hey, i read you got the Headroom MS16, how do you find them? Read some good reviews about them and find the construction look les crappy than monk and other plastic based earbuds....


----------



## stryed

Damnit. Will add 2 IEMs then.. 

As they're of the older generation (60s), sticking things in like cottonbuds could be a bit awkward. I noticed the price hike with shipping and mics on the monks...bought one with no mic, one with 1 button, and one with 3, and the price went up pretty quickly! I could have almost gotten 3 Swings, but they can get a bit boomy.

I'll add a vivoXE800 and a Swing IE800 for the adventerous and /or disappointed ones =) It's the holiday spirit


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well you know....i will make my own universal iem soon

7 BA

Sonion 3800 dual woofer(low pass filter horn like shure 846)
Sonion 1700 mid(compression horn design)
Sonion 2300 tweeter(normal)

Sonion 1723 crossed full ranger(3drivers, to complement the existing 4 driver full range)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> Damnit. Will add 2 IEMs then..
> 
> As they're of the older generation (60s), sticking things in like cottonbuds could be a bit awkward. I noticed the price hike with shipping and mics on the monks...bought one with no mic, one with 1 button, and one with 3, and the price went up pretty quickly! I could have almost gotten 3 Swings, but they can get a bit boomy.
> 
> I'll add a vivoXE800 and a Swing IE800 for the adventerous and /or disappointed ones =) It's the holiday spirit



I think normal humans will be wowed by the Monk. Headfier are such crybaby sometime, including myself, especially in chifi world hehe, so so so spoiled childs!!!!!!!!!!!! No but seriously, there far from bad, judge by yourself. They need a little amping to shine tough...to expend this soundstage, but level of details you got with this earbuds worth more than 10$ IMO


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well you know....i will make my own universal iem soon
> 
> 7 BA
> 
> ...








WOW! OKAY! Nice....euh, did you have to use some type of calibration software to tweak the BA or a electric chips or something? Its all vaudoo to me.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Nymphonomaniac said:


> WOW! OKAY! Nice....euh, did you have to use some type of calibration software to tweak the BA or a electric chips or something? Its all vaudoo to me.



well yeah

I have soundcheck 12.0 fullversion with dummy head and good mic.

And for 3.5 way crossover(.5 means the fullranger) i have a buddy who can do this.

Well 4 drivers are from shure 846 And i will make these in same format(low pass woofer etc) then i will use full ranger to complement it.

Then attenuate both.

So i have 846 bass and airy treble from noble audio kaiser encore.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well i will work on prototype. Vibro ciem monitor as base, then modify it to universal iem


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> NICE! Wow, BIG christmas gifts to you
> 
> Hey, i read you got the Headroom MS16, how do you find them?



The Headrooms, just like the VE Monk Plus, remind me of the album by *"People Like Us & Kenny G. - Nothing Special".*


----------



## Otto Motor

Hey, all you Canadians,
The NAD headphones and earphones are really cheap these days. Great Canadian brand. I have used my HP 50 all evening and just ordered to HP20 earphones...at CDN $99 a steal. Has anybody reviewed them here?

https://nadelectronics.com/en_CA/product/hp-20/


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Hey, all you Canadians,
> The NAD headphones and earphones are really cheap these days. Great Canadian brand. I have used my HP 50 all evening and just ordered to HP20 earphones...at CDN $99 a steal. Has anybody reviewed them here?
> 
> https://nadelectronics.com/en_CA/product/hp-20/



I don't think there is a review so here is a short one: I have them and I like them, I think they are quite good.


----------



## Slater

tancg said:


> Lol, I know what PITA means, but I genuinely thought its the brand, silly me.
> 
> Do you guys have the exact post number of Slater Mod? Im been scrolling the thread for quite some time but still unable to find that particular post.



Sorry for the late response.

Are you talking about one of these?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1673#post-13851098
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1167#post-13480650


----------



## HungryPanda

The best Canadian headphone I ever bought was the PSB M4U 1


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> The Headrooms, just like the VE Monk Plus, remind me of the album by *"People Like Us & Kenny G. - Nothing Special".*


Haha....my What face was quite supreme when I go check on youtube People Like us....music! Make me thinks of The Residents ''music'' in a strange way.

Well, I search for SPECIAL. Perhaps you should try more expensive earbuds, like the Toneking or Rose...did you try EMX500? Last cheap try perhaps? 
I'm about to finish an overdue review of **** TANK, not bad at all, especially in bass department, construction is top notch too...need more serious construction in chifi buds IMO.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well yeah
> 
> I have soundcheck 12.0 fullversion with dummy head and good mic.
> 
> ...



My curiosity alarm scream hard right now. Interesting, it help me to understand sound tuning of BA....real mystery. Must admit if you got a link showing how its done and all....my brain will process this info more clearly. Would be nice if you can PM when you finish this project, so I can see your creation. How much will it cost to construct this IEM (if I may ask)?


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, I search for SPECIAL


Nothing wrong with the Headrooms and VE Monk Plus. They are good for what they are. But they are <$10 earbuds after all. I took the Soundmagic E10C out for a spin last night, then compared to the KZ HDS3 for $5 (essentially no difference at 1/10 of the price; see Headflux review). I then settled for the KZ HDS1 which are a bit leaner and not that muddy in the bass.

Presently listening to Francois Couperin played by Canadian piano battle horse Angela Hewitt.


----------



## weedophile

@Nymphonomaniac try the vido mate. Recabling and reterminating makes them a beast!


The NiceHCK one is pretty exp imo. I got this for less than 5US$ and ard 40mins of soldering and chilling.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I think normal humans will be wowed by the Monk. Headfier are such crybaby sometime, including myself, especially in chifi world hehe, so so so spoiled childs!!!!!!!!!!!! No but seriously, there far from bad, judge by yourself. They need a little amping to shine tough...to expend this soundstage, but level of details you got with this earbuds worth more than 10$ IMO



Not really.. I remember the first time i got into earbuds, my first purchase was the TY HI-Z 32. That one have a "wow" effect the first time i listened, after that i bought the monk, and felt disappointed. To this day, some budget buds that I have tried and I think are great are the TY HI-Z 32, Edifier H185, Vido, RY4S, EMX500, Toneking tp16. Much better than the monk. Heck.. The KZ ATR are much better value than the Monk in my opinion


----------



## lambdastorm

chinmie said:


> Not really.. I remember the first time i got into earbuds, my first purchase was the TY HI-Z 32. That one have a "wow" effect the first time i listened, after that i bought the monk, and felt disappointed. To this day, some budget buds that I have tried and I think are great are the TY HI-Z 32, Edifier H185, Vido, RY4S, EMX500, Toneking tp16. Much better than the monk. Heck.. The KZ ATR are much better value than the Monk in my opinion


Can confirm the Hi-Zs are fantastic. Bought the 150 ohm on a whim a month ago and now they're my daily driver.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> Not really.. I remember the first time i got into earbuds, my first purchase was the TY HI-Z 32. That one have a "wow" effect the first time i listened, after that i bought the monk, and felt disappointed. To this day, some budget buds that I have tried and I think are great are the TY HI-Z 32, Edifier H185, Vido, RY4S, EMX500, Toneking tp16. Much better than the monk. Heck.. The KZ ATR are much better value than the Monk in my opinion



First time I heard the TY H!-Z 32 I was disapointed, feel they sound dry and congested. After I use amping with them, something phenomenal happen: they sound focking goooooood and ultra airy! Thinking about this, I will go search for them right away lol....okay, got them.......so nice with Xduo XD05, really, they are power hungry this 32ohm earbuds!
 

Vido, hum, will give them second chance, but I think I prefer Monk over them cause I find the Vido a little Dark and sometime bass is out of control. Toneking TP16 wasnt a first time love neither (brigthish), still have them to give them second chance. EMX500 I have 2 pairs=ADORE them. Need to make a little repair so the cable do not cause rattling when bass occur (not the driver fault). I just stay objective, Monk WASN'T a ''love at first sight (listen)'', but I can't say they sound bad, thats all, cause they aren't, there quite agile in imaging and instrument separation (good for classical and jazz). I'm really hardcore demanding with earbuds, when I begin I feel it lack the airy sound it promise and must of time sound too bright and bass anemic, Musicmaker Tomahawk was my first love, but it can have unpleasant peaks in vocal, like, hissing and all, lately, my pair begin to create distortion in one ears so.....yeah, pricier did not mean it will last longer. My next one will be something with a metal housing, if I was rich, I would go for dual driver earbuds, to know if it can have a sub hide in there that will not interfer with vocal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> @Nymphonomaniac try the vido mate. Recabling and reterminating makes them a beast!
> 
> The NiceHCK one is pretty exp imo. I got this for less than 5US$ and ard 40mins of soldering and chilling.


Got them, but not recabled (strange cheap cable they got for sure!)....hum, but will it help with clarity?


----------



## HungryPanda

My first buy of the ty-hi z 32 ohm was the balanced version and they rock


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> First time I heard the TY H!-Z 32 I was disapointed, feel they sound dry and congested. After I use amping with them, something phenomenal happen: they sound focking goooooood and ultra airy! Thinking about this, I will go search for them right away lol....okay, got them.......so nice with Xduo XD05, really, they are power hungry this 32ohm earbuds!
> 
> 
> Vido, hum, will give them second chance, but I think I prefer Monk over them cause I find the Vido a little Dark and sometime bass is out of control. Toneking TP16 wasnt a first time love neither (brigthish), still have them to give them second chance. EMX500 I have 2 pairs=ADORE them. Need to make a little repair so the cable do not cause rattling when bass occur (not the driver fault). I just stay objective, Monk WASN'T a ''love at first sight (listen)'', but I can't say they sound bad, thats all, cause they aren't, there quite agile in imaging and instrument separation (good for classical and jazz). I'm really hardcore demanding with earbuds, when I begin I feel it lack the airy sound it promise and must of time sound too bright and bass anemic, Musicmaker Tomahawk was my first love, but it can have unpleasant peaks in vocal, like, hissing and all, lately, my pair begin to create distortion in one ears so.....yeah, pricier did not mean it will last longer. My next one will be something with a metal housing, if I was rich, I would go for dual driver earbuds, to know if it can have a sub hide in there that will not interfer with vocal.



for the vido, it's best to use the monk thin foams, especially if you said that the bass is too much. it will open up the treble too. 

i agree with the ty hiz32. it's one of those earphones that really needs burn in.. it doesn't matter if you don't believe burn in, the Ty Hi Z32 seems like it physically need a few hours of warm up before it's full potential.. maybe it needs to loosen up the membrane or some glue? i don't know.. 
strangely though, the Ty Hi z32s (the red cable version) doesn't need it. it sounds good from the get go. 



weedophile said:


> @Nymphonomaniac try the vido mate. Recabling and reterminating makes them a beast!





Nymphonomaniac said:


> Got them, but not recabled (strange cheap cable they got for sure!)....hum, but will it help with clarity?



i can confirm that. i have three vidos: non mic, mic, and a recabled version. the difference of cable do have effect on them.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Where on head fi can I find someone to sell me their Tin Audio T2's?


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 28, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I think normal humans will be wowed by the Monk.


I used them on the elliptical with the iPad watching a TV program today. Worked fine and they are reasonably comfortable. But "wowed"...not sure. Sounds similar to the Faaeal and the Joyroom EL-117. My old Sennheiser MX-560 are way better.


----------



## Otto Motor

MoshiMoshi said:


> Where on head fi can I find someone to sell me their Tin Audio T2's?


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews


----------



## HungryPanda

Good luck hunting but I think everyone that bought them rather like them except one disgruntled customer whose name evades me


----------



## MoshiMoshi

HungryPanda said:


> Good luck hunting but I think everyone that bought them rather like them except one disgruntled customer whose name evades me


LOL, I'll keep a look out for that customer. Low on funds right now but the T2's sound awesome (no pun intended).


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> My curiosity alarm scream hard right now. Interesting, it help me to understand sound tuning of BA....real mystery. Must admit if you got a link showing how its done and all....my brain will process this info more clearly. Would be nice if you can PM when you finish this project, so I can see your creation. How much will it cost to construct this IEM (if I may ask)?



https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-balanced-armature-receiversdrivers-work


----------



## Slater

MoshiMoshi said:


> Where on head fi can I find someone to sell me their Tin Audio T2's?



I would go to the for sale board and post a “WTB” (want to buy) post for them.


----------



## tancg

Slater said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> Are you talking about one of these?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much bro!


----------



## weedophile

Like @chinmie suggested, the cables and connectors do have some impact on the SQ. I bought the 3 different Vidos (White, blue and black with mic) from the taobao store. Recabled both the white and black with the same cable and reterminated with rhodium connector. I can only say the white one sounds better, more forward, better clarity than the black. I tried the stock white one and it sounded better than the black rewired lol. So i guess the white one has better drivers. The blue one i dont remb what i did with it but it wasnt that great.

However now i use the Yinman 150 exclusively as the music i listen to recently demands even more clarity.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-balanced-armature-receiversdrivers-work




Thanks, ''SlaterCyclopedia'', nice read with my coffe (and **** earbud and D3+Walnut V2S amp) in the morning. Didnt know BA drivers existe already in 1920 crystal radio....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MoshiMoshi said:


> LOL, I'll keep a look out for that customer. Low on funds right now but the T2's sound awesome (no pun intended).


Hum....I can try to ask HCK seller if he can give Headfi discount for the T2....so you pay the Alisale price? I buy so much stuffs from him...perhaps he will say YES. Hope so!

Headfiers are SPECIAL.

Really impress by wide soundstage of T2, and level of details it give, will give more time to them and stop a little with the Zhiyin Z5000 (that I still cherrish....I don't know, they just fit my musical ears perfectly and are never never unpleasant sounding)....Tinaudio T2 are really a big deal, an exception because quality construction meet quality of sound, and cable is so nice.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> Like @chinmie suggested, the cables and connectors do have some impact on the SQ. I bought the 3 different Vidos (White, blue and black with mic) from the taobao store. Recabled both the white and black with the same cable and reterminated with rhodium connector. I can only say the white one sounds better, more forward, better clarity than the black. I tried the stock white one and it sounded better than the black rewired lol. So i guess the white one has better drivers. The blue one i dont remb what i did with it but it wasnt that great.
> 
> However now i use the Yinman 150 exclusively as the music i listen to recently demands even more clarity.



Okay, I need to order a soldering Iron now....it will serve me to repair my Grado Sr325 as well, its about time! Earbuds look quite easy, but its opening housing that make me nervous. I have a silver plated cable that mmcx connector work bad, will try to use this cable with Vido, cause I feel they need more clarity and highs sparkle...don't know, something about my Vido do not feel right, is it normal that it create distortion with bass kick? I think its why im harsh with them, can't stand any type of distortion, even micro one, this time its not micro its like a loose piece rattle inside the housing....perhaps a worker loose his finger nail in it. With EMX500, I really need to push sound olume high and listen to ultra bassy music to make it rattle, and its not the driver so....hum. Monk+ do not distort and are way more detailed, but hasrsher to listen to. Feel the Monk are from another league compared to the Vido to be honnest, but they are so different, Vido is more spacious, Monk more in your face, like panoramic tapestry vs hall like sound, think Vido have more deepness in sound imaging, but they are warmer too so its strange! Find the Vido more comfy cause housing is a little bigger and heavier than the Monk+ that always fall of my ears cause it ultra light.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....I can try to ask HCK seller if he can give Headfi discount for the T2....so you pay the Alisale price? I buy so much stuffs from him...perhaps he will say YES. Hope so!
> 
> Headfiers are SPECIAL.
> 
> Really impress by wide soundstage of T2, and level of details it give, will give more time to them and stop a little with the Zhiyin Z5000 (that I still cherrish....I don't know, they just fit my musical ears perfectly and are never never unpleasant sounding)....Tinaudio T2 are really a big deal, an exception because quality construction meet quality of sound, and cable is so nice.


I would infinitely appreciate that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MoshiMoshi said:


> I would infinitely appreciate that.


Asked Bro. 
Can't promise anything cause im in no way affiliated with this seller...just very very annoying with all my askings perhaps LOL But as I buy lot of stuff and I know he love headfiers (chifi obsession) for real, perhaps it will work. Perhaps tomorrow I will have an answer. Hope to be able to have it bellow 40$ for headfier from this thread (I will not share the code everywhere like a crazy). If he don't want...hum, perhaps I will try with another seller that I buy to much stuffs from ahah


----------



## Otto Motor

The Brainwavz B100 are available for $39.99 at amazon.ca right now. An absolute no brainer - they are fantastic. Single BA driver.


----------



## weedophile

@Nymphonomaniac mine does not rattle nor do they have any distortions. One trick that u might wanna try is to blow through the drivers from the back port of the housing and also to suck air from the face of the earbud.

Hearing what u commented, the drivers might not be sitting properly inside the housing. I ever thought of using the K's 64 silver cable on the monks but was too lazy to do it xD come to think of it i still have some material that i bought previously.......


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Some depressing first toughs about ''4'' drivers TRN V10.

TRN V10 - no sub-bass. Extremely bright. Unique treble-centric sound signature. Very detailed. Super piercing. Very fatiguing. Comfort is top-notch. The cable is amazing, feels very premium. Very hard to plug into/unplug from the earphones. The built-in earloops are excellent with no nasty memory wire. 

In another hand, the new MEMT X9 look very promising!
MEMT X9 - high quality, impactful bass, no mud. Moderately V-shaped, mids slightly recessed. Precise mids and clear treble. Got used to the sound instantly. Well-built, cable material similar to Xiaomi Hybrid with better Y-split and plug. Housings are very small, shiny, pure metal, heavy, with magnetic adsorption. Some of the best earphones ever made.


----------



## French Potato

Hi everybody, I'm a huge fan of Gustav Mahler's symphonies and i'm looking for IEM under 60$ with a wide soundstage, good mediums and clarity (i don't care about bass and i'm not trebble sensitive).
So what is your advice ? Tin audio T2 ? TFZ Exclusive 3 ? **** 6in1 ? Brainwavz B100 ? ...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> The Brainwavz B100 are available for $39.99 at amazon.ca right now. An absolute no brainer - they are fantastic. Single BA driver.



I shall RESIST!


----------



## kiler

For the price is pretty damn amazing... for euro guys its about 30€


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> The Brainwavz B100 are available for $39.99 at amazon.ca right now. An absolute no brainer - they are fantastic. Single BA driver.


Hum.....so it got bass too? Just one BA make me very nervous....even if after reading about BA technologie if the size is bigger it can produce more bass. Can you describe a little more what type of sound we get with the B100? and did you have the B200 too. I wanna know too how they compare to Urbanfun hybrid...cause in reviews I read a guy say the B100 and Urbanfun are his favorite.

Anyway. I want you to CONVINCE me not to buy them lol

No, but, seriously, got problem with BA sometime when I listen to loud, so, need a hardcore testing about high volume potentialy causing distortion.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

French Potato said:


> Hi everybody, I'm a huge fan of Gustav Mahler's symphonies and i'm looking for IEM under 60$ with a wide soundstage, good mediums and clarity (i don't care about bass and i'm not trebble sensitive).
> So what is your advice ? Tin audio T2 ? TFZ Exclusive 3 ? **** 6in1 ? Brainwavz B100 ? ...
> Thanks in advance.


Tinaudio T2 is a good bet, instrument separation and soundstage is mesmerizing for the price. 6in1 are too bassy for classical. Listening right now to Bach concerto...but as im not really in symphonies, perhaps there better choice, anyway, T2 will not disapointed you i'm pretty sure.


----------



## CYoung234 (Dec 30, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Tinaudio T2 is a good bet, instrument separation and soundstage is mesmerizing for the price. 6in1 are too bassy for classical. Listening right now to Bach concerto...but as im not really in symphonies, perhaps there better choice, anyway, T2 will not disapointed you i'm pretty sure.



I listen to a fair amount of Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, etc. The T2s are pretty good, but the mid-range peak at around 500Hz still bothers me with them. Of the iems I have, I would choose the KZ ZS6, the E-MI CI880 or the Urbanfun HiFi over the T2. But, my opinion will be in the minority here.


----------



## snip3r77

Was rushing out and quickly grabbed my Tennmak Pro. Even if it’s warm and maybe it’s not as detail with respect to current FoTM, it just feels “balanced” and very nice . Really a keeper iem .


----------



## snip3r77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Tinaudio T2 is a good bet, instrument separation and soundstage is mesmerizing for the price. 6in1 are too bassy for classical. Listening right now to Bach concerto...but as im not really in symphonies, perhaps there better choice, anyway, T2 will not disapointed you i'm pretty sure.


T2 is sounds pretty near to zs5v1 right?


----------



## Selenium

French Potato said:


> Hi everybody, I'm a huge fan of Gustav Mahler's symphonies and i'm looking for IEM under 60$ with a wide soundstage, good mediums and clarity (i don't care about bass and i'm not trebble sensitive).
> So what is your advice ? Tin audio T2 ? TFZ Exclusive 3 ? **** 6in1 ? Brainwavz B100 ? ...
> Thanks in advance.



In would also suggest the ZS6.


----------



## French Potato

CYoung234 said:


> I listen to a fair amount of Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, etc. The T2s are pretty good, but the mid-range peak at around 500Hz still bothers me with them. Of the iems I have, I would choose the KZ ZS6, the E-MI CI880 or the Urbanfun HiFi over the T2. But, my opinion will be in the minority here.



It seems that we share the same tastes in classical music  Ok so Tin audio T2 or KZ ZS6 according to your remarks.
I'm reading good things about TFZ Exclusive 3 but I need more comparisons to make a final opinion.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 30, 2017)

French Potato said:


> Hi everybody, I'm a huge fan of Gustav Mahler's symphonies and i'm looking for IEM under 60$ with a wide soundstage, good mediums and clarity (i don't care about bass and i'm not trebble sensitive).
> So what is your advice ? Tin audio T2 ? TFZ Exclusive 3 ? **** 6in1 ? Brainwavz B100 ? ...
> Thanks in advance.


I only know the T2 and the B100. For the Mahler, I'd go with the T2s. But if the somewhat grittier B100 turns out substantially cheaper, I'd go for those. Both are worthy earphones which appear in some "best of 2017" lists (the other two don't). And absolutely not any unbalanced KZ KS5 or KS6 with ear-piercing treble. These KZs are no competition to the aforementioned.


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> I only know the T2 and the B100. For the Mahler, I'd go with the T2s. But if the somewhat grittier B100 turns out substantially cheaper, I'd go for those. Both are worthy earphones which appear in some "best of 2017" lists (the other two don't). And absolutely not any unbalanced KZ KS5 or KS6 with ear-piercing treble. These KZs are no competition to the aforementioned.



I've been deliberating about buying the B100s for £26 off Amazon and you've made me pull the trigger.  Yet another pair of earphones to hide from the "boss"

I've justified it as I don't own any single BA earphones and am curious to listen to them given the amount of praise they receive. 

I'm assuming the isolation is good as they'll not be vented?


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> T2 is sounds pretty near to zs5v1 right?


No! Not at all. The T2 are fairly neutral and the KZ5 v1 have a boomy bass and tinny mids.


----------



## spartanmaya

thank you for valueable post. pinned!!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 30, 2017)

toddy0191 said:


> I've been deliberating about buying the B100s for £26 off Amazon and you've made me pull the trigger.  Yet another pair of earphones to hide from the "boss"
> 
> I've justified it as I don't own any single BA earphones and am curious to listen to them given the amount of praise they receive.
> 
> I'm assuming the isolation is good as they'll not be vented?


26 quid is an excellent deal. Yes, the isolation is good. And, don't forget the legendary Etymotic ER-4S at $300 have a single BA driver, also.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 30, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.....so it got bass too? Just one BA make me very nervous....even if after reading about BA technologie if the size is bigger it can produce more bass. Can you describe a little more what type of sound we get with the B100? and did you have the B200 too. I wanna know too how they compare to Urbanfun hybrid...cause in reviews I read a guy say the B100 and Urbanfun are his favorite.
> 
> Anyway. I want you to CONVINCE me not to buy them lol
> 
> No, but, seriously, got problem with BA sometime when I listen to loud, so, need a hardcore testing about high volume potentialy causing distortion.


As I wrote before, the famous Etymotic ER-4S at USD $300 also have a single BA driver.
OK, here the rundown from discussion with Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge:

B100 and B200 have very similar sound signatures but the B200 has a better resolution.
B400: treble too tame...B200 preferred
B150: somewhat redundant model

Therefore, if you have the B200, you don't need the B100. BUT: the B200 retails at a similar price as the Logitech UE900S on massdrop...which play in a higher league than the B200, but the B200 have the better mids.

Confused?

My take: wait for the B200 to come down in price (currently CDN $150) or get the B100 at CDN $39.99 PLUS the Logitech UE900S at USD $174 from massdrop.

Extensive reviews of all of the above at www.headflux.de, https://primeaudio.org, Chris' Kopfhoerer Lounge (http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.ca).

And my B100 are head and shoulders above my KZ KS5. v1 and my Urbanfun Hybrid v1. Different league! Bass of the B100 is just fine!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> As I wrote before, the famous Etymotic ER-4S at USD $300 also have a single BA driver.
> OK, here the rundown from discussion with Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge:
> 
> B100 and B200 have very similar sound signatures but the B200 has a better resolution.
> ...



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Thanks for nothing.

Now, this B100 will stick in my head until the day I impulsively buy them. Hum, but Etymotic I try displeased me, it was a dynamic driver tough, the MC5. I'm afraid about soundstage too with single BA, but you Otto make me curious, cause your the guy that is ''hard to cook'' and very very severe, wanna try the B100 to see if its another subjectivity aspect about sound. About ER4, I much needed price drop begin and it can be found around 200$ new on Ebay, perhaps they will begin to intrigue me now cause since begining I feel they were overpriced.

About subjectivity, I would be very curious to have other toughs about Zhiyin Z5000...perhaps they are just made for my hearing, still, they are my obsession right now and it do not tame, quite the opposite, was thinking warm Xduoo X10 would have been a mismatch for the Z5000 but it sound marvelous with any source, bright (dx90), warm (x10), bassy (xduoo D3), trebly (Xduoo X1)...and now with Xduoo XD05 using AK4490 dac, its just so wide, with organic fowards vocal and spot on imaging....well, really hope the drivers in there will be durable for years!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CYoung234 said:


> I listen to a fair amount of Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, etc. The T2s are pretty good, but the mid-range peak at around 500Hz still bothers me with them. Of the iems I have, I would choose the KZ ZS6, the E-MI CI880 or the Urbanfun HiFi over the T2. But, my opinion will be in the minority here.


Was thinking about Urbanfun too, ZS6 is on the way so....wasn't thinking ZS5 is good enough for a smooth music presentation cause violin can sound harsh with them.
As I listen exclusively chamber music, and don't personally like Mahler, im sure not the right guy about this. Just feel wide soundstage of T2 and good imaging was a good bet for symphonies. For quartet its another story. I'm curious to know what would you suggest for piano or harpsichord rendering? Like, best IEM to feel weight and impact of note as well as decay and roundness....I play piano and never been able to find any IEM that sound as if i'm front of a piano (or inside).


----------



## CYoung234

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Was thinking about Urbanfun too, ZS6 is on the way so....wasn't thinking ZS5 is good enough for a smooth music presentation cause violin can sound harsh with them.
> As I listen exclusively chamber music, and don't personally like Mahler, im sure not the right guy about this. Just feel wide soundstage of T2 and good imaging was a good bet for symphonies. For quartet its another story. I'm curious to know what would you suggest for piano or harpsichord rendering? Like, best IEM to feel weight and impact of note as well as decay and roundness....I play piano and never been able to find any IEM that sound as if i'm front of a piano (or inside).



For piano, you need to decide where you want to be sitting. Inside? Really? I doubt that you will find very many recordings miked or mastered well enough to give you anywhere near that kind of feeling. A piano recording I like to use as a reference is an old Bernstein / New York Phil recording of both Shostakovich piano concertos and the Poulenc concerto for two pianos. Very well recorded, but certainly not right in front of or inside the piano. Another good recording is Martha Argerich / Dutoit and Montreal Prokofiev pc3. I have played that one and the Shostakovich #1 in orchestras I played in. The Argerich recording sounds pretty real to me on the ZS6 or even ZS5. My experience with them does not match Otto's. To each his own I guess. On my equipment, the mids on the ZS6 and 6 are not thin. They may be a touch more recessed, but not unrealistic. Like I have noted, I had found the T2 mids a little colored, but now they are getting better. Maybe the iems is getting broken in more or maybe it is the tip change to Symbios Mandarins.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 31, 2017)

I had my neighbour over for blind testing. Earlier this year, he had borrowed my Koss Porta Pro and my Sennheiser PX 100 Mk II. 

He made me once buy the Fostex TE02 as a cheap, neutrally tuned earphone.
He did not know what he was testing. I gave him the Lker i8, Tinaudio T2, and KZ KS5 v1. He used his own tips.

He really liked the T2, but not the other two. In my opinion, the T2 play leagues above the Lker i8 (weird upper bass, unbalanced sound, tiny soundstage, fragile cables) and the ZS5 are merely good looking toys (boomy bass, tinny mids a horrible failure, needs four drivers to produce a plastic sound). I claim the T2 are the only real earphones that play real music and the other two are well-marketed experiments and a waste of my money. Simply put, the T2 don't do anything wrong and lots of things right.

Interesting to note that Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge, in his ZS5 v1 review, establishes a sonic similarity to the 1More E1001 Triple Driver, which flatters the ZS5.

The Brainwavz B100, like the T2, are also real grown-up earphones with a fluid, coherent, engaging sound. Their published reviews are quite realistic and an interesting read. Considering that you get the B100 substantially cheaper and rather quickly through local web sellers, why bother ordering overpriced/overhyped models from China and wait for up to three months.

Once again, the Tinaudio T2 and Brainwavz B100 are excellent earphones and outstanding value. They show up in quite a few best of 2017 lists (including the one by B9 Scrambler) for good reasons. Two real winners. And they play galaxies above any KZ model or Urbanfun Hifi, Memt X5, Boarseman, or, errr.. Rock Zircon. All of the latter merely represent good value for little money.

UPDATE I compared the Urbanfun Hifi and B100 last night. Initially, the differences are not obvious and the Urbanfun are quite...as the name implies...fun...with a decent imaging. Not bad at all. The difference lies in the detail. The Urbanfun have the classic v-shape with a boomy bass like all the other 30 or so $10-20 Chifi I own (for example, the Takstar Ingping H60 sound very similar) whereas the B100 are much more more coherent and fluid with nothing really overdone. And over a longer listening period, these small differences become prominent. The B100 are much more fun in the long run.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Otto Motor said:


> I had my neighbour over for blind testing. Earlier this year, he had borrowed my Koss Porta Pro and my Sennheiser PX 100 Mk II.
> 
> He made me once buy the Fostex TE02 as a cheap, neutrally tunes earphone.
> He did not know what he was testing. I gave him the Lker i8, Tinaudio T2, and KZ KS5 v1. He used his own tips.
> ...


Damn I'm so hyped to order these. I've only ever had kz and earbuds that came with phones.


----------



## Otto Motor (Dec 31, 2017)

About three weeks ago, Crabbos pointed us to his fresh review of the MaCaw T50 Bluetooth earphones:
https://primeaudio.org/macaw-t50-bluetooth-review/

A couple of days ago, I received my impulsive fun order from Gearbest (the IPX5 rating did it for me). I paid CDN $15-16 including fast shipping.

Crabbos's review was spot on and the T50 are a great recommendation.

These little rascals are presented incredibly nice, they appear to be built well, the bluetooth stuff works smoothly, and the sound is surprisingly good - actually quite enjoyable. Upon switching them one the built-in voice even tells you the battery level.

I am quite impressed.


----------



## Otto Motor

MoshiMoshi said:


> Damn I'm so hyped to order these.


Which ones? There are quite a few KZs I like, but they are all in the < $10 range (HDS1/3, ATR...).


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> I had my neighbour over for blind testing. Earlier this year, he had borrowed my Koss Porta Pro and my Sennheiser PX 100 Mk II.
> 
> He made me once buy the Fostex TE02 as a cheap, neutrally tuned earphone.
> He did not know what he was testing. I gave him the Lker i8, Tinaudio T2, and KZ KS5 v1. He used his own tips.
> ...



Does the B100 have removable cables?


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got the B100, no removable cable, in fact the cable is the only thing that lets this iem down. Sound is actually pretty amazing with the right tip


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> Just got the B100, no removable cable, in fact the cable is the only thing that lets this iem down. Sound is actually pretty amazing with the right tip



Which tip do you like best?


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> Does the B100 have removable cables?


No!


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> Which tip do you like best?


Included tips are fine!


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Included tips are fine!



Foams? Silicone? Size?


----------



## B9Scrambler

HungryPanda said:


> Just got the B100, no removable cable, in fact the cable is the only thing that lets this iem down. Sound is actually pretty amazing with the right tip



Really? I thought the cable was pretty good. Thin above the y-split sure, but it's proven to be durable. Well, on my B150...my B100 is a prerelease model and has a different cable.


----------



## Otto Motor

Here some tidbits from the "Best of 2017" listings...


----------



## HungryPanda

I just find the cable gets tangled up too easy


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 31, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> I had my neighbour over for blind testing. Earlier this year, he had borrowed my Koss Porta Pro and my Sennheiser PX 100 Mk II.
> 
> He made me once buy the Fostex TE02 as a cheap, neutrally tuned earphone.
> He did not know what he was testing. I gave him the Lker i8, Tinaudio T2, and KZ KS5 v1. He used his own tips.
> ...



YEAH! Portapro WIN WIN WIN!!! Hehe!


Weren't you suggestion the K403??? Quite not elogious what your friend heard from them....ah, subjectivity of hearing!

Urbanfun being boomy...first time I heard this description about them.

I compare ultra fastly ZS5 V1 and V2....and V2 was having bacground hissing wich V1 do not have with track I was listen....treble is very hardcore with V2. I'm confuse, did you confirm by checking inside nozzle if you really have V1? I confirm too that KZ silver plated cable improve sound and clarity, bass became more controlled as well ( was obligate to use stock cable to compare the 2....and difference isnt placebo!!!!!!!!!)

EDIT: What the heck. Cable change drastically everything...and all my impressions came with this cable, this is why when I listen V1 with stock cable I was doubting my hearding, like...how can have I accepted this type of muffled boomy bass....? This-is-not-suppose-to-sound-crap. ZS5 focking RULES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 31, 2017)

Otto Motor said:


> Here some tidbits from the "Best of 2017" listings...



MACAW GT600S aren't bad at all, thats for sure, construction is supremely good. Changeable nozzle is nice too (I prefer the neutral one, other is treble and bass). Must admit this is perhaps a soundsignature you will like cause this is a very neutral IEM, just a hint of push in mid bass so kick are punchy but overall its not boomy and remind me of urbanfun in term of signature (DD+BA as well). Need more listening cause Z5000 and T2 got too much of my time last 5 days...
  

Its nice to see SOMIC V4 still is a winner....2 years ago I was praising them hardcore and kind of being the HAPPY guinea pig that try them hehe still have them today=GOOD SIGN!


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> YEAH! Portapro WIN WIN WIN!!! Hehe!
> 
> 
> Weren't you suggestion the K403???
> ...


The AKG K-403 are not available anymore. What I said was that they have lots of oomph and a small soundstage...good for the Clash.

Bass of the Urbanfun is not as contained as it could be. This is relative to the T2 and B100.

As to v1.: I was a first adopter last February before the v2 were released. 

Silver cable vs. stock cable on the ZS5: no audible difference found. Do you think silver-coated copper produces a tighter bass and more clarity than copper?

Question: are your dap and amp connected simply via the 3.5 mm jack? If so, do you turn up the output to max in your dap?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> The AKG K-403 are not available anymore. What I said was that they have lots of oomph and a small soundstage...good for the Clash.
> 
> Bass of the Urbanfun is not as contained as it could be. This is relative to the T2 and B100.
> 
> ...



About cable, I feel sometime silver plated really give extra current that permit drivers to sound better if not brighter, but it do not always occur, wich make me a semi-beleiver, as for burn in, it do not always change sound. I listen back to two cable for ZS5, another time its not night and day, and it was more apparent with a complex electronic track that mix bass and sub bass as well as a layer of texture with other sound, stock cable struggle more with the complexity of bass and make it sound less interesting, more mixed in a clumsy way (but its kind of subtle). So yes I think silver coated can give better clarity and control. Did not test lot of different sort of cable, I have a 8cores & 14cores, the 14 give more current and brightness to the IEM, its a hit or miss game. This is this track I use for revealing test:


Must admit ZS5 is really a good pairing with warmish widish Xduoo D3!

No, it will only happen if the DAP have no Line out....and it could sound very strange to use 2 amping, especially if its not a direct output like Xduoo X2. Another time, what I like about Line out is purity of signal and what it open for new soundsignature depending of amp used, this is a cheap Walnut V2S but it give like 3x more power than Fiio Q1 mk2 in term of amping. I plan to swap Opamp for a muse or burson v5i or other one....just begin with this (well, not already, wait for Opamp to be shipped). The Line out of D3 have volume control, like the Ibasso DX90....I like that too. Use the V2S for headphones only, cause its not ultra clear sounding and tame treble (usefull for bright headphone).


----------



## AudioObsession

The B150 is ONLY $55.60 on Brainwavz page:
https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/b150-balanced-armature-in-ear-earphone
Use the promo code "HEADFI" at check out and it drops to only: $50.04!! 

If only the B150 had a detachable cable I would probably jump on it...
I don't know if these will really be any better then my Tin Audio T2???

Is there someone here that has tried the T2 next to the B150  that can talk me into these? 

**{B100 is only $35.64 after "headfi" promo code}**


----------



## Slater (Dec 31, 2017)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> About cable, I feel sometime silver plated really give extra current that permit drivers to sound better if not brighter, but it do not always occur, wich make me a semi-beleiver, as for burn in, it do not always change sound. I listen back to two cable for ZS5, another time its not night and day, and it was more apparent with a complex electronic track that mix bass and sub bass as well as a layer of texture with other sound, stock cable struggle more with the complexity of bass and make it sound less interesting, more mixed in a clumsy way (but its kind of subtle). So yes I think silver coated can give better clarity and control.



I'm not a big believer in cables, but I have experienced differences in cables which I believe boiled down to impedance differences:

I used an AUX extension cable for watching moves in the past, and it had a horrible effect on the sound. I discovered the impedance was ridiculously high, but I never figured out if it was the gauge of the cable, or if it was copper clad aluminum, or what. I just threw it away and got a different cable (with no degradation in sound).
I've recabled IEMs before (that had cable failure) with "new" DIY IEM cables bought from Aliexpress (ie probably removed from defective IEMs). In a few cases, there was a noticeable change in sound for the worse. Some of the cables I used looked like KZ IEM cables (and never had a problem), but the ones in question looked kinda like the whitish ones from MEMT X5 (but they were of unknown construction and origin). The impedance was again very high. Changing out the cable a 2nd time with a KZ IEM cable solved the issue.
The stock cable that comes with the KZ ZS3 and ZS5 is very meh in my opinion. I don't remember if it's the mic or non-mic version, but a number of members have measured it as having higher impedance than the KZ "upgrade" cables (you'd have to search, but pretty sure it's something like 3+ohms). I don't know if it's the silver plating or not, but on the ZS5 v1 I did hear a very small difference with the stock cable vs the upgrade cable.

But my take is that if the stock cable is of 'high quality' to begin with (ie good conductors, good connectors, adequate gauge, lowest impedance possible, etc), then upgrading the cable isn't going to make any difference in SOUND (despite making a difference in microphonics, looks, reliability, better balance due to microphone deletion, etc).

I know cables are a polarizing topic, but I'm just providing a few cases where they HAVE made a difference in my experience.


----------



## AudioObsession

Otto Motor said:


> Once again, the Tinaudio T2 and Brainwavz B100 are excellent earphones and outstanding value.


Hi Otto Motor, Would you say it's worth purchasing the B100 if I already own (and LOVE) the Tin Audio T2?
The B100 is a great deal right now, but I got a really good deal on the T2 ($36 free ship)..
Are there many differences between the T2 and B100?


----------



## B9Scrambler

AudioObsession said:


> The B150 is ONLY $55.60 on Brainwavz page:
> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/b150-balanced-armature-in-ear-earphone
> Use the promo code "HEADFI" at check out and it drops to only: $50.04!!
> 
> ...



I have both and would choose the T2 over the B150, namely because I would take the B100 over the B150. B150 is good, but it lacks extension at either end, something the B100 and T2 do not suffer from ( as much, specifically in the sub-bass regions).

On a side note, Happy New Year to those that celebrate. Here's to an awesome 2018!


----------



## AudioObsession

B9Scrambler said:


> I have both and would choose the T2 over the B150, namely because I would take the B100 over the B150. B150 is good, but it lacks extension at either end, something the B100 and T2 do not suffer from ( as much, specifically in the sub-bass regions).
> 
> On a side note, Happy New Year to those that celebrate. Here's to an awesome 2018!



Awesome! Thanks so much for replying to this..  

So then, would you say the B100 is above the T2 or vice versa?

And a Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## groucho69

AudioObsession said:


> The B150 is ONLY $55.60 on Brainwavz page:
> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/b150-balanced-armature-in-ear-earphone
> Use the promo code "HEADFI" at check out and it drops to only: $50.04!!
> 
> ...



Interesting that i can get the B100 for less on Amazon.ca but the B150 is considerably more on Amazon.ca. Now is the 150 worth that much more than the 100?


----------



## AudioObsession

groucho69 said:


> Now is the 150 worth that much more than the 100?


According to @B9Scrambler it seems like the B100 is the better of the two.


----------



## groucho69

AudioObsession said:


> Hi Otto Motor, Would you say it's worth purchasing the B100 if I already own (and LOVE) the Tin Audio T2?
> The B100 is a great deal right now, but I got a really good deal on the T2 ($36 free ship)..
> Are there many differences between the T2 and B100?



Can you give us a link to the $36 T2?


----------



## AudioObsession

groucho69 said:


> Can you give us a link to the $36 T2?


Sadly that deal has long since passed.. 
I like the T2 so much that I wish I had bought 2 at that price.


----------



## groucho69

AudioObsession said:


> Sadly that deal has long since passed..
> I like the T2 so much that I wish I had bought 2 at that price.



Sad? No, TRAGIC!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Nymphonomaniac said:


> YEAH! Portapro WIN WIN WIN!!! Hehe!
> 
> 
> Weren't you suggestion the K403??? Quite not elogious what your friend heard from them....ah, subjectivity of hearing!
> ...


Sorry to pester you, but any news on the T2 deal? Thanks for everything


----------



## Skullophile

@Otto Motor 
Those links look like definate scams.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MoshiMoshi said:


> Sorry to pester you, but any news on the T2 deal? Thanks for everything


Hum...as said, im kind of a nobody for Jim...so, unfortunately he did not answer me yet and now I just write a last message...before getting kind of insulted by lack of answer! Wish gearbest sell Tinaudio T2, this way, for sure it will have more deals possible.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I'm not a big believer in cables, but I have experienced differences in cables which I believe boiled down to impedance differences:
> 
> I used an AUX extension cable for watching moves in the past, and it had a horrible effect on the sound. I discovered the impedance was ridiculously high, but I never figured out if it was the gauge of the cable, or if it was copper clad aluminum, or what. I just threw it away and got a different cable (with no degradation in sound).
> I've recabled IEMs before (that had cable failure) with "new" DIY IEM cables bought from Aliexpress (ie probably removed from defective IEMs). In a few cases, there was a noticeable change in sound for the worse. Some of the cables I used looked like KZ IEM cables (and never had a problem), but the ones in question looked kinda like the whitish ones from MEMT X5 (but they were of unknown construction and origin). The impedance was again very high. Changing out the cable a 2nd time with a KZ IEM cable solved the issue.
> ...



Well man, I think you scientifically proof something here. Hum, I need electronic tool ,especially to measure cable so I can confirm doubt about ''stability'' when it occur. ZS5 difference is small but a big change when you take account of it, in fact, in IEM world we always crave for little positive change in sound. Another strange experience I have is with NICEHCK BRO, stock cable wasn't sounding right so I try 2 different one and now it was an old tennmak cable that sound the best, not my 25$ 14cores silver one....did you have the BRO, if so, a measurment about stock cable could be very interesting!

I think as you, no need of other cable if the one it came with is of good quality (Tinaudio T2 is the supreme exemple of that!) but, you have nothing to loose to try other cable of your collection with IEM, good surprise can happen. Anyway, I don't think I will ever buy expensive iem cable....if so, it will be a balanced one or something very very exotic or more likely a 100$+ iem coming with high quality (exotic) cable!


----------



## B9Scrambler

AudioObsession said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for replying to this..
> 
> So then, would you say the B100 is above the T2 or vice versa?
> 
> And a Happy New Year to you as well!



I'd say they're complimentary. Want a warmer sound with a more impactful low end? T2. Want more detail and clarity? B100.


----------



## paulindss

I Swear to god, that i accidentaly buyed a Brainwavz B100 in the card that i forgot that was saved in paypal account, I just wanted to see if i could tranfer the money that i had on paypal LOL. But that's ok, i managed to refund my mother, and i wanted the b100 a little time. Hope that the shipment come from the us and be fast. If they are in the same league as Tin Audio T2 that appear to me, - reading impressions - are one of the most happilly developed, well regarded budget iem of 2017. And  if arrive fastest than China, i'm done. Only downside is the cheap construction compared to t2.

OBS; I received the code of 5% in "my next purchase" in the next 5 days, i will not buy anything and don't know if the code is valid to other people, but it worth a try:
*782P-UYEC-2UD1*

*I'm kinda happy with that true mistake.*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Happy new year ALL! *It would be very nice for ANY BIG CHIFI REVIEWERS HERE to share there TOP5 of best sub-100$ IEM of 2017!!!!!*

There mine:

IEM
-KZ ZS5 (at25$)
-NICEHCK BRO (at20$)
-Zhiyin Z5000 (at40$)
-Tinaudio T2 (at50$)
-**** 6in1 (at 35$)

Earbuds
-EMX500 (at 10$)
-**** PT15 (at 12-15$)
-TY HIZ 32ohm (at6-7$)
-**** TANK (at 30$)
-Monk+ (at 7.50$ including shipping)

Headphones:
-Takstar PRO82
....not the Bossfi B7 and ISK HF2010 isn't 2017. So....


----------



## AudioObsession

B9Scrambler said:


> I'd say they're complimentary. Want a warmer sound with a more impact low end? T2. Want more detail and clarity? B100.


Hmmm, probably my only "micro-complaint" about the T2 is that I wish it was a little bit clearer.. 
Compared to my LZ A4 (black/black) the A4 is a bit more clear but the A4 is not nearly as neutral as my T2.. 
If only I could just take mt favorite IEMs and mix them up into one perfect IEM!!  

Anyway, thanks for your reply!


----------



## Otto Motor

AudioObsession said:


> The B150 is ONLY $55.60 on Brainwavz page:
> https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/products/b150-balanced-armature-in-ear-earphone
> Use the promo code "HEADFI" at check out and it drops to only: $50.04!!
> 
> ...


Get the B100, you apparently don't gain anything with the B150. If you want a detachable cable, get the B200, which is said to sound like the B100 but with more detail.


----------



## Otto Motor

AudioObsession said:


> Hi Otto Motor, Would you say it's worth purchasing the B100 if I already own (and LOVE) the Tin Audio T2?
> The B100 is a great deal right now, but I got a really good deal on the T2 ($36 free ship)..
> Are there many differences between the T2 and B100?


Yes, it is woth owning both. And yes, they are different sounding. An yes, both are rated very highly.


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> Foams? Silicone? Size?


Silicon. I don't like foams at all. Size L (13.5 mm).


----------



## Otto Motor

Skullophile said:


> @Otto Motor
> Those links look like definate scams.


Which links?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 1, 2018)

My top 5 gear of the year...in no particular order...

*IEMs:*
Fostex TE-02
Focal Sphear
QKZ Fonge W1 Pro
Tin Audio T2
Brainwavz B100

*Headphones:*
Koss KSC275
Phillips  SHP9500S
Sennheiser HD 231
Sennheiser HD 471i
AKG C50BT/Y50BT [$99 at Costco Canada]

*Flops (hyped gear that didn't thrill me):*
Rock Zircon
VE Monk Plus
KZ ZS5
Sennheiser Momentum in ear
Soundmagic E10C


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Which links?



Those links. Right next the other ones.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Those links. Right next the other ones.


Sorry, I still don't know what links your are referring to...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Sorry, I still don't know what links your are referring to...



I was joking, being even more vague than the original vague comment.


----------



## Skullophile

My quote didn't work Otto, I was talking about that link you posted about the UE900: with a dodgey fake massdrop link.


----------



## Pete7874

Skullophile said:


> My quote didn't work Otto, I was talking about that link you posted about the UE900: with a dodgey fake massdrop link.


He hasn't posted any massdrop links, or at least I'm not seeing any.


----------



## Skullophile

I have the B100 and if it wasn't for the limited extension at both ends they would be killer for the price.


----------



## snip3r77

AudioObsession said:


> Hmmm, probably my only "micro-complaint" about the T2 is that I wish it was a little bit clearer..
> Compared to my LZ A4 (black/black) the A4 is a bit more clear but the A4 is not nearly as neutral as my T2..
> If only I could just take mt favorite IEMs and mix them up into one perfect IEM!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your reply!


T2 or tennmak pro more detail?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Find a picture of KZ ZS5 V1, so people know how to check their version (you only see one BA driver in nozzle of V1):


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

snip3r77 said:


> T2 or tennmak pro more detail?


T2, Tennmak Pro is warmer and bassier and have less micro details....and is from another league (less good one). But I find the Pro more comfy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Skullophile said:


> I have the B100 and if it wasn't for the limited extension at both ends they would be killer for the price.


Can you explain more about limited extension and how it affect the sound??? Its really what im worry about single BA driver, that it can't deal with certain music, for example that too complex music sound congested or too bassy make distortion or sound ackward.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> My top 5 gear of the year...in no particular order...
> 
> *IEMs:*
> Fostex TE-02
> ...



Did the fonge are the 3$ black-yellow IEM? Whats his soundsignature?

Fostex TE-02 have good reputation....barely buy them a year ago cause of all praising I read. Oh, and now, it look like I will buy a Koss KSC75 very very VERY sooooooooon!


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Find a picture of KZ ZS5 V1, so people know how to check their version (you only see one BA driver in nozzle of V1):


I can't see through the grille of mine.


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> I can't see through the grille of mine.



Go in a dark room and shine strong light into the nozzle (phone flashlight is enough). You will find the angle where 1 or 2 circles shows as a strong reflection, strong enough to be captured by a smartphone camera let alone be seen by human eyes.


----------



## 1clearhead

AudioObsession said:


> Hmmm, probably my only "micro-complaint" about the T2 is that I wish it was a little bit clearer..
> Compared to my LZ A4 (black/black) the A4 is a bit more clear but the A4 is not nearly as neutral as my T2..
> If only I could just take mt favorite IEMs and mix them up into one perfect IEM!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your reply!


If you can afford to save some money and invest on the SENDIY M1221, this might be what you're looking for.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did the fonge are the 3$ black-yellow IEM? Whats his soundsignature?
> 
> Fostex TE-02 have good reputation....barely buy them a year ago cause of all praising I read. Oh, and now, it look like I will buy a Koss KSC75 very very VERY sooooooooon!



Fonge W1 Pro is the same as the QKZ W1 Pro (probably sold under different names on Aliexpress in addition to Fonge).

It's a single 10mm dynamic driver in a transparent housing.

I haven't listened to them in a while, but from what I remember the sound was fairly neutral. It's not super detailed or resolving, but is enjoyable to listen to.

Average build quality and cable for the price
worn behind the ear, very comfortable fit
removable cable with "DC-style" plug
totally sealed (so it is sweat proof and excellent for working out)
sits quite flat in the ear, so works for sleeping
For its cost ($5-$6) it's a great value, and an easy IEM shell for driver swaps. I own 2 pair (1 stock, 1 modded). It also responds well to mods - 2-3 holes of 2mm each drilled into the rear cover really opens up the sound.

I wish the DC-style plug was used on more IEMs - it's easy to plug and unplug, reliable, robust, and impossible to plug in out of phase.


----------



## handwander

Got the T2s to replace the Tennmak Pros, but can't really use them. I think the sound is definitely better from the T2s, but since I only use these in public, the Pros win because the isolation is so much better.

Actually the fit of the Pros in my ear is so perfect that whatever I buy next will basically have to be similarly shaped.


----------



## razorpakk

handwander said:


> Got the T2s to replace the Tennmak Pros, but can't really use them. I think the sound is definitely better from the T2s, but since I only use these in public, the Pros win because the isolation is so much better.
> 
> Actually the fit of the Pros in my ear is so perfect that whatever I buy next will basically have to be similarly shaped.



You should check out the Fiio Fh1/F9 Pro then.


----------



## DBaldock9

handwander said:


> Got the T2s to replace the Tennmak Pros, but can't really use them. I think the sound is definitely better from the T2s, but since I only use these in public, the Pros win because the isolation is so much better.
> 
> Actually the fit of the Pros in my ear is so perfect that whatever I buy next will basically have to be similarly shaped.



You might consider the Rose Aurora - it's a single dynamic driver model in a similar "flat" housing, which doesn't have as much Bass / Mid-Bass as the the Tennmak Pro, but does have a more _balanced_ overall sound.  They're in the price range of the T2, at ~$69 on AliExpress.


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> Got the T2s to replace the Tennmak Pros, but can't really use them. I think the sound is definitely better from the T2s, but since I only use these in public, the Pros win because the isolation is so much better.
> 
> Actually the fit of the Pros in my ear is so perfect that whatever I buy next will basically have to be similarly shaped.



The housings and driver configuration of the Pro remind me of the iRock A8. The A8 has a DC-style jack though, vs the MMCX on the Pro.

What are you planning on doing with the T2? If you're interested in selling them, hit me up on PM.


----------



## handwander (Jan 2, 2018)

razorpakk said:


> You should check out the Fiio Fh1/F9 Pro then.





DBaldock9 said:


> You might consider the Rose Aurora - it's a single dynamic driver model in a similar "flat" housing, which doesn't have as much Bass / Mid-Bass as the the Tennmak Pro, but does have a more _balanced_ overall sound.  They're in the price range of the T2, at ~$69 on AliExpress.



Thanks for the suggestions, will keep those in mind if I decide to buy something in the near future. Though the Rose Aurora seems out of stock - temporary or is there an updated model? Thanks again anyway. 



Slater said:


> The housings and driver configuration of the Pro remind me of the iRock A8. The A8 has a DC-style jack though, vs the MMCX on the Pro.
> 
> What are you planning on doing with the T2? If you're interested in selling them, hit me up on PM.



Either nothing or sell them, so I'll keep you in mind!


----------



## DBaldock9

handwander said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, will keep those in mind if I decide to buy something in the near future. Though the Rose Aurora seems out of stock - temporary or is there an updated model? Thanks again anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Either nothing or sell them, so I'll keep you in mind!



Current AliExpress listing for Rose Aurora - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...tor-DJ-Stage-Earbud-Earphone/32787745509.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Fonge W1 Pro is the same as the QKZ W1 Pro (probably sold under different names on Aliexpress in addition to Fonge).
> 
> It's a single 10mm dynamic driver in a transparent housing.
> 
> ...



Okay....this one. Yeah, DC style plug is really wise....must admit I broke some IEM trying to unplug this traitor MMCX cable....it wasnt cheap IEM. Fiio new(?) MMCX cable is quite wise too, it have some kind of pression release mecanism that permit to not struggle to unplug but still stay in place solidly. Genius idea, really. 
About mod, well Slater you begin to really inspire me to try some....will have to ask you about some IEM I do not use if it have potential for modding


----------



## Holypal

handwander said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, will keep those in mind if I decide to buy something in the near future. Though the Rose Aurora seems out of stock - temporary or is there an updated model? Thanks again anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Either nothing or sell them, so I'll keep you in mind!



Or jump to to the top of the line iem LZ A5.  A5 has a similar shell, the same shape as SE846, Fiio F9...


----------



## handwander

DBaldock9 said:


> Current AliExpress listing for Rose Aurora - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...tor-DJ-Stage-Earbud-Earphone/32787745509.html



My mistake, thanks.

I'm leaning towards these over the other suggestions since the housing looks similar to, if not the exact same as, the Kinera Bd005E, and those I can try on in person at e-earphone.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did the fonge are the 3$ black-yellow IEM? Whats his soundsignature?
> 
> Fostex TE-02 have good reputation....barely buy them a year ago cause of all praising I read. Oh, and now, it look like I will buy a Koss KSC75 very very VERY sooooooooon!



*Fostex:* totally unavailable now. Neutral signature at a cheap price. Modded a lot - for no good reason.


*Fonge Pro reviews* - I spent USD $6.50 including shipping on aliexpress:
http://www.thephonograph.net/qkz-w1-pro-review/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/qkz-w1-pro-in-ear-sport-headphone.21513/reviews

They have very good mids compared to their cheap competitors and a great fit. I use third party tips as always.


vladstef said:


> Go in a dark room and shine strong light into the nozzle (phone flashlight is enough). You will find the angle where 1 or 2 circles shows as a strong reflection, strong enough to be captured by a smartphone camera let alone be seen by human eyes.


I even used a watchmaker's lens and couldn't see anything. But: they were ordered on 6th June just upon their release and don't have the piercing treble. Surely version 1. Version 2 came later.


----------



## DBaldock9

handwander said:


> My mistake, thanks.
> 
> I'm leaning towards these over the other suggestions since the housing looks similar to, if not the exact same as, the Kinera Bd005E, and those I can try on in person at e-earphone.



It _*is the exact same housing*_ as the Kinera BA05 (2016) / BD005 (2017).  I have the BA05 and the Rose Aurora, and have looked at them closely with a magnifying lens.

For my ears, the Tennmak Pro is slightly more comfortable for sleeping, but the Aurora (with the right size eartips) seals and isolates just as well.


----------



## 1clearhead

Has anyone tried the *TINAUDIO T515*?

These are the first Tinaudio dual dynamic they sold at the 7 ~ 40,000 frequency range with no detachable cables.

Link -->
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...54ff-4835-a4b3-1a9726ffe71e&priceBeautifyAB=0

....please give me a "heads-up" if they're worth the purchase. If not? I can be the first one to try them for the team! 


-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Has anyone tried the *TINAUDIO T515*?
> 
> These are the first Tinaudio dual dynamic they sold at the 7 ~ 40,000 frequency range with no detachable cables.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure to have read good words about them, perhaps here....I really think its a good bet


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> *Fostex:* totally unavailable now. Neutral signature at a cheap price. Modded a lot - for no good reason.
> 
> 
> *Fonge Pro reviews* - I spent USD $6.50 including shipping on aliexpress:
> ...



If treble isnt harsh at all...yeah, its surely the V1...but man, I think its quite easy to check...I check mine with a little flash light. Magnifying glass help too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Has anyone tried the *TINAUDIO T515*?
> 
> These are the first Tinaudio dual dynamic they sold at the 7 ~ 40,000 frequency range with no detachable cables.
> 
> ...



They're fine. Pretty much just a rebranded NarMoo B2M.


----------



## Otto Motor

1clearhead said:


> Has anyone tried the *TINAUDIO T515*?
> 
> These are the first Tinaudio dual dynamic they sold at the 7 ~ 40,000 frequency range with no detachable cables.
> 
> ...


Check the review on audiobudget.com


----------



## 1clearhead

Otto Motor said:


> Check the review on audiobudget.com


....will check it out, thanks!


----------



## 1clearhead

B9Scrambler said:


> They're fine. Pretty much just a rebranded NarMoo B2M.


Yea, I just checked the reviews on the NarMoo B2M and it looks like they might not be neutral, or at least, coming from the same housing. ...Thanks for your reply!


----------



## chi-fi mel

Slater said:


> Fonge W1 Pro is the same as the QKZ W1 Pro (probably sold under different names on Aliexpress in addition to Fonge).
> 
> It's a single 10mm dynamic driver in a transparent housing.
> 
> ...


I have the QKZ W3 Pro which also has the DC connection. I'm also surprised it hasn't been more widely adopted. The W3 has a 9.2 mm driver. I'm curious as to how it compares to the W1. The W3 is a total steal for the price and may be in my top 5 for sound quality.


----------



## French Potato

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I just checked the reviews on the NarMoo B2M and it looks like they might not be neutral, or at least, coming from the same housing. ...Thanks for your reply!



In France we have the Erdre audio D201G (french brand) for 79€ and it looks very similar to the Tin audio T515 ...

https://www.amazon.fr/Erdre-Audio-D201G-intra-auriculaires-haut-parleurs/dp/B06X3XCTJP


----------



## Slater

chi-fi mel said:


> I have the QKZ W3 Pro which also has the DC connection. I'm also surprised it hasn't been more widely adopted. The W3 has a 9.2 mm driver. I'm curious as to how it compares to the W1. The W3 is a total steal for the price and may be in my top 5 for sound quality.



Wow, that's great to hear.

Since the W1 Pro is so cheap, pick up a pair and you can A/B them with the W3 Pro for the community!


----------



## B9Scrambler

1clearhead said:


> Yea, I just checked the reviews on the NarMoo B2M and it looks like they might not be neutral, or at least, coming from the same housing. ...Thanks for your reply!



They sound near identical. Far from neutral. Should have clarified that I've heard both. My b


----------



## Quequacio96

hi guys, I need advice, I'm about to buy the kz-zs6 + silver cable and rubber. According to you on the € 50 you can have better? I do not like too many basses, a balanced sound but also a bit 'fun (space between various musical genres).


----------



## ivo001

Quequacio96 said:


> hi guys, I need advice, I'm about to buy the kz-zs6 + silver cable and rubber. According to you on the € 50 you can have better? I do not like too many basses, a balanced sound but also a bit 'fun (space between various musical genres).



Balanced and <€50 = Tinaudio T2. 
But fun is like the opposite of balanced.


----------



## Quequacio96

ivo001 said:


> Balanced and <€50 = Tinaudio T2.
> But fun is like the opposite of balanced.


yes, you're right, but it depends on the traces I'm listening to. I do not always like natural sound. it is hard to explain. So you would not take the zs6?


----------



## Otto Motor

ivo001 said:


> Balanced and <€50 = Tinaudio T2.
> But fun is like the opposite of balanced.


I agree...and would not recommend the ZS6 at all: great looks, piercing treble...chainsaw! Reviewers recommend the much cheaper ZS5, but version 2 also has the horror treble added. The T2 is a much better sounding earphone, so are the Brainwavz B100. Adding the "fun" part, the B100 should probably be considered.


----------



## chickenmoon

T2 has a treble spike too, its weakest point IMO, not sure why it doesn't get mentioned.


----------



## Quequacio96

Otto Motor said:


> I agree...and would not recommend the ZS6 at all: great looks, piercing treble...chainsaw! Reviewers recommend the much cheaper ZS5, but version 2 also has the horror treble added. The T2 is a much better sounding earphone, so are the Brainwavz B100. Adding the "fun" part, the B100 should probably be considered.


Thanks for the advice, the Brainwavz B100 can take them instead the T2 are not sold here Italy. Brainwavz B100 are lower.


----------



## Quequacio96

I have seen that the cable is not removable but is not a problem, more than other impedance 50 Ohm I fear that sound low with your smartphone


----------



## Quequacio96

This Brainwavz Refrence B150 Balanced monitor auricolari https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01NBM8KNC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_4uqtAbS0J52TX


----------



## B9Scrambler

chickenmoon said:


> T2 has a treble spike too, its weakest point IMO, not sure why it doesn't get mentioned.



Really? I found them quite mellow with a very even treble response. All the comments about them being bright don't mesh at all with what I've been hearing. Then again the comments about good sub-bass extension I don't agree with either. That was their Achilles Heel for me.


----------



## toddy0191

Quequacio96 said:


> Thanks for the advice, the Brainwavz B100 can take them instead the T2 are not sold here Italy. Brainwavz B100 are lower.



+1 on the b100s. Received them yesterday  (at the same time as the zs6) and they're fantastic.  At first I thought they were incredibly congested and lacking in treble but soon realised I had them inserted too deeply. When I pulled them out a bit they sound amazing. 

What tips are people using on their b100s?

I used to be super sensitive to treble but really enjoy the prominent treble in the zs6 for some reason and find it more sparkly than harsh.  Completely different signature to the b100s but love them too. The bass is fantastic imo.

Just to throw another earphone into the mix, the tennmak cello is pretty balanced with lovely mids with good sub bass. Listened to them again for the first time in a while and had forgotten how good they are.


----------



## rodel808

B9Scrambler said:


> Really? I found them quite mellow with a very even treble response. All the comments about them being bright don't mesh at all with what I've been hearing. Then again the comments about good sub-bass extension I don't agree with either. That was their Achilles Heel for me.



I concur about T2 being mellow. To me they sound close to neutral. Perhaps people commenting about good sub-bass extension modded theirs by covering the port located at the base of the nozzle.


----------



## chickenmoon

B9Scrambler said:


> Really? I found them quite mellow with a very even treble response. All the comments about them being bright don't mesh at all with what I've been hearing. Then again the comments about good sub-bass extension I don't agree with either. That was their Achilles Heel for me.


Treble spike is what struck me when I listened to them initially. Perhaps it's by contrast with the Svara Red which I tried at the same time and which I liked much more. Then I got the IT01 and haven't gone back to either of them so far. Perhaps I should give them another listen to see if I still feel/hear the same.


----------



## Quequacio96

toddy0191 said:


> +1 on the b100s. Received them yesterday  (at the same time as the zs6) and they're fantastic.  At first I thought they were incredibly congested and lacking in treble but soon realised I had them inserted too deeply. When I pulled them out a bit they sound amazing.
> 
> What tips are people using on their b100s?
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling your experience  I'm also oriented on these, (I can not find the T2 here) I only have some doubts using it with the smartphone can you tell me something about it?


----------



## Pete7874

chickenmoon said:


> Treble spike is what struck me when I listened to them initially. Perhaps it's by contrast with the Svara Red which I tried at the same time and which I liked much more. Then I got the IT01 and haven't gone back to either of them so far. Perhaps I should give them another listen to see if I still feel/hear the same.


Compared to IT01, I can concur that TinAudio T2 has more treble, but not to the point where it's bothersome, IME.


----------



## doppelg

Hi there, this is my first post on head-fi!

So i ordered the xiaomi Pro HD from Gearbest in the hopes of a good budget earphone. Well it came in after a month and the left ear was not even close to as loud as the right (I did the testing, changed ears etc.) so i think its defective.
They offered a partial refund and i could keep the earphones and i just did that. Because i really wanted the xiaomi I went ahead and ordered from a closer store which ships in 2 days so i don't have to wait a whole month to get my hands on it (for a bit pricier ofc). And for my surprise it was defective again with the exact same problem (no, i did not change them up, its not the same one). So for me all hope is lost.
Can you guys recommend me something not so defective as this one? I had high hopes for this one but could not deliver (Not that high, just some half good quality stuff so i could use it while i commute).


----------



## ivo001

Quequacio96 said:


> This Brainwavz Refrence B150 Balanced monitor auricolari https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01NBM8KNC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_4uqtAbS0J52TX



I'm pretty sure I have read here last week that the B150 was a redundant model and the B100 was better.


----------



## groucho69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I agree...and would not recommend the ZS6 at all: great looks, piercing treble...chainsaw! Reviewers recommend the much cheaper ZS5, but version 2 also has the horror treble added. The T2 is a much better sounding earphone, so are the Brainwavz B100. Adding the "fun" part, the B100 should probably be considered.



And still there are those that prefer the ZS6 over all those. Ears are a mystery.


----------



## Vin$ent

doppelg said:


> Hi there, this is my first post on head-fi!
> 
> So i ordered the xiaomi Pro HD from Gearbest in the hopes of a good budget earphone. Well it came in after a month and the left ear was not even close to as loud as the right (I did the testing, changed ears etc.) so i think its defective.
> They offered a partial refund and i could keep the earphones and i just did that. Because i really wanted the xiaomi I went ahead and ordered from a closer store which ships in 2 days so i don't have to wait a whole month to get my hands on it (for a bit pricier ofc). And for my surprise it was defective again with the exact same problem (no, i did not change them up, its not the same one). So for me all hope is lost.
> Can you guys recommend me something not so defective as this one? I had high hopes for this one but could not deliver (Not that high, just some half good quality stuff so i could use it while i commute).



That's how my fakes were. You should look inside the nozzle, does it have a metal grill, do you see the BA?


----------



## DBaldock9

doppelg said:


> Hi there, this is my first post on head-fi!
> 
> So i ordered the xiaomi Pro HD from Gearbest in the hopes of a good budget earphone. Well it came in after a month and the left ear was not even close to as loud as the right (I did the testing, changed ears etc.) so i think its defective.
> They offered a partial refund and i could keep the earphones and i just did that. Because i really wanted the xiaomi I went ahead and ordered from a closer store which ships in 2 days so i don't have to wait a whole month to get my hands on it (for a bit pricier ofc). And for my surprise it was defective again with the exact same problem (no, i did not change them up, its not the same one). So for me all hope is lost.
> Can you guys recommend me something not so defective as this one? I had high hopes for this one but could not deliver (Not that high, just some half good quality stuff so i could use it while i commute).



Just out of curiosity, what source are you using, to test the earphones?
Do other earphones sound good, and balanced, with the same source?

One set of earphones, with Mic & Volume Controls (for Android), that sounds good, and costs about the same, is the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Oll...EM-HIFI-earphone-earbuds-for/32814959179.html
Their controls will also _Play / Pause / Fwd / Rew_ for the Cayin N3 DAP.


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought the B100's after all the hype and admit they are really quite good but plastic, small and I don't think they will last very long. The KZ Zs6's are metal and well built and I actually prefer the sound signature as it is more "lively".


----------



## toddy0191

Quequacio96 said:


> Thanks for telling your experience  I'm also oriented on these, (I can not find the T2 here) I only have some doubts using it with the smartphone can you tell me something about it?



They are easy to drive with a smartphone and don't really benefit from using an amp.


----------



## Quequacio96

toddy0191 said:


> They are easy to drive with a smartphone and don't really benefit from using an amp.


thank you


HungryPanda said:


> I bought the B100's after all the hype and admit they are really quite good but plastic, small and I don't think they will last very long. The KZ Zs6's are metal and well built and I actually prefer the sound signature as it is more "lively".



I also think that the zs6 are more solid and the cable is replaceable. As for the soundstage, and the average frequencies could you make a comparison between the 2?


----------



## doppelg

DBaldock9 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what source are you using, to test the earphones?
> Do other earphones sound good, and balanced, with the same source?
> 
> One set of earphones, with Mic & Volume Controls (for Android), that sounds good, and costs about the same, is the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Oll...EM-HIFI-earphone-earbuds-for/32814959179.html
> Their controls will also _Play / Pause / Fwd / Rew_ for the Cayin N3 DAP.


The source is a Oneplus 3T, a laptop and my PC. Laptop and PC tried to make it work with some kind of windows magic to balance the sound on each side but it was still noticeable. I had a Pioneer SE-CL711 which i had for more than a year and it sounded quite good for me. Others i don't remember, some cheap stuff i could buy locally.


----------



## HungryPanda

Quequacio96 said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> I also think that the zs6 are more solid and the cable is replaceable. As for the soundstage, and the average frequencies could you make a comparison between the 2?


 Well I just listened to Pink Floyd's track "Sheep" on both B100 and ZS6 and imo the ZS6 walked all over the B100. Wider soundstage and with much more energy, more impactful bass.


----------



## Quequacio96

HungryPanda said:


> Well I just listened to Pink Floyd's track "Sheep" on both B100 and ZS6 and imo the ZS6 walked all over the B100. Wider soundstage and with much more energy, more impactful bass.


thank you 

The choice here is very difficult. I am very curious about the configuration of zs6 2 drivers +2 balanced armatures. Do you use original cables and grommets?


----------



## HungryPanda (Jan 3, 2018)

I have upgraded the cable on my ZS6 and changed tips

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32832034285.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ZlfEOH


----------



## Otto Motor

Quequacio96 said:


> Thanks for the advice, the Brainwavz B100 can take them instead the T2 are not sold here Italy. Brainwavz B100 are lower.


B100 have a new generation of balanced armature driver. Some say, they sound way more expensive than they are. I like their fluidity and coherence. And they fit well and work well with my iPhone 5S or any old iPod.  Quanto costa in Italia?


ivo001 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have read here last week that the B150 was a redundant model and the B100 was better.


Yes, I cited the Kopfhoerer lounge on that one.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 3, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> And still there are those how prefer the ZS6 over all those. Ears are a mystery.


Ok, I give you that. Interesting to read detailed reviews on both by the same person.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 3, 2018)

Here you super Canadians...just warming up after delivery. A Canadian product that has almost no reviews. Its big brother, the HP50 are fantastic and probably the best headphones I have used with a portable device without amping. CDN $99.


----------



## Otto Motor

rodel808 said:


> I concur about T2 being mellow. To me they sound close to neutral. Perhaps people commenting about good sub-bass extension modded theirs by covering the port located at the base of the nozzle.


Same here. The brightness may be a perceived artefact from the lack of an unnaturally strong bass.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I bought the B100's after all the hype and admit they are really quite good but plastic, small and I don't think they will last very long. The KZ Zs6's are metal and well built and I actually prefer the sound signature as it is more "lively".


Apparently, the build of the B100 is very good. Err...why would you want them to be bigger?


----------



## Slater

doppelg said:


> Hi there, this is my first post on head-fi!
> 
> So i ordered the xiaomi Pro HD from Gearbest in the hopes of a good budget earphone. Well it came in after a month and the left ear was not even close to as loud as the right (I did the testing, changed ears etc.) so i think its defective.
> They offered a partial refund and i could keep the earphones and i just did that. Because i really wanted the xiaomi I went ahead and ordered from a closer store which ships in 2 days so i don't have to wait a whole month to get my hands on it (for a bit pricier ofc). And for my surprise it was defective again with the exact same problem (no, i did not change them up, its not the same one). So for me all hope is lost.
> Can you guys recommend me something not so defective as this one? I had high hopes for this one but could not deliver (Not that high, just some half good quality stuff so i could use it while i commute).



When did you originally order them?

Perhaps you received the fake ones? Gearbest had a lot of counterfeit Pro HD (unknown to them) recently.

There are details here, and you can identify if you have the genuine of counterfeit one too.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xia...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-48#post-13742769
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xia...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-49#post-13743196
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xia...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-51#post-13747740
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xia...ro-hd-2-1-hybrid.825485/page-51#post-13749026


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *CDN $99.*



So, like, $3usd? haha


----------



## Quequacio96 (Jan 3, 2018)

[QUOTE = "Otto Motor, post: 13951985, membro: 462617"] B100 ha una nuova generazione di driver di armatura bilanciato. Alcuni dicono, suonano molto più costosi di loro. Mi piace la loro fluidità e coerenza. E si adattano bene e funzionano bene con il mio iPhone 5S o qualsiasi vecchio iPod. Quanto costa in Italia?

Sì, ho citato la lounge Kopfhoerer su quella. [/ QUOTE]



44 €


----------



## Otto Motor

Quequacio96 said:


> As for the soundstage, and the average frequencies could you make a comparison between the 2?





Quequacio96 said:


> [QUOTE = "Otto Motor, post: 13951985, membro: 462617"] B100 ha una nuova generazione di driver di armatura bilanciato. Alcuni dicono, suonano molto più costosi di loro. Mi piace la loro fluidità e coerenza. E si adattano bene e funzionano bene con il mio iPhone 5S o qualsiasi vecchio iPod. Quanto costa in Italia?
> 
> Sì, ho citato la lounge Kopfhoerer su quella. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> ...


That's ok!


----------



## ivo001

Slater said:


> When did you originally order them?
> 
> Perhaps you received the fake ones? Gearbest had a lot of counterfeit Pro HD (unknown to them) recently.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wonder if you keep a massive spreadsheet of every useful research ever posted in ant Head-fi thread  
Or you are very good and patient with the search function.


----------



## snip3r77

Pete7874 said:


> Compared to IT01, I can concur that TinAudio T2 has more treble, but not to the point where it's bothersome, IME.


Does IT01 walk all over T2?


----------



## HungryPanda

Otto Motor said:


> Apparently, the build of the B100 is very good. Err...why would you want them to be bigger?


 I don't want them too be bigger, their design is very good and comfortable. I just cannot see me stuffing them in a pocket and last long, I feel I could kick the ZS6 around


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I finally review my **** TANK, if your curious about a good construct and good sounding earbuds check it out. 
For my ears, I think they really are my favorite ALL-AROUNDER earbuds....comfort is important too and an earbuds that NEVER fall of your ears is very precious hehe
https://head-fi.org/showcase/****-tank.22535/reviews#review-19663


----------



## Pete7874

snip3r77 said:


> Does IT01 walk all over T2?


The answer will depend on a person's sound signature preferences.  If you like V-shaped signature with strong bass, you will most likely prefer IT01.  If you like more of a neutral signature, then you might prefer T2.


----------



## NeonHD

Sorry to rant guys, but I've been trying to sell some of my rarely used Chi-fi on my local Kijiji classifieds for quite some time and have had no luck. No one has ever responded to my ad. NO ONE! Rarely get any views either!!

These people have no idea what they're missing out on smh. Most ads in the headphone section are either beats, monster, or skull candy which I guess explains why people never notice my ads, cause they only buy "legitimate" brands. Smh. And beats/monster are overkill in bass, at least my Plextone 41M has super strong bass but don't mud out the other frequencies.


----------



## Slater (Jan 3, 2018)

ivo001 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you keep a massive spreadsheet of every useful research ever posted in ant Head-fi thread
> Or you are very good and patient with the search function.



Yes and yes.

Even though my memory is far from reliable or perfect, I do remember obscure stuff (useful in my IT career). I also usually remember THAT a specific topic was discussed, even though I may not exactly remember when or where.

That's why when I come across something of value (even if I think I'll need it later on), or something is asked for on a regular basis, I bookmark it with a meaningful title. Then I can just search my bookmarks and locate a post quickly and easily. A perfect example is my ZST foam mod, which people ask for on a semi-regular basis.

Finally, I am fairly proficient at finding stuff using the search function. I can sometimes narrow the date when a topic was discussed to a somewhat small window, so using the "Newer Than" function of the search is very helpful (otherwise leaving that blank can return boatloads of posts from years ago that you have to then sift through). It's also helpful to narrow down the member that said X or Y if I can remember it, which helps narrow searches down even further (for example, I specifically remembered it was @loomisjohnson who mentioned ordering the BossHifi B3S to compare it to the standard B3). Then of course knowing which specific thread or threads to search within narrows it down yet again (for example, only searching the KZ thread). Finally, it's just a matter of figuring out unique keywords to zero in with, while only having to look through as few posts in the returned search results as possible.

For example, let's say I want to find the excellent post @CoiL did a long while ago, pertaining to the ATE, where he summarized all of the different generations of ATE and the differences of each. I don't remember exactly when it was posted or in which specific thread, so I can't narrow it down using that. Therefore, I'll just have to search "all" threads and all dates, but I can at least specify the member "CoiL", and specify terms that I remember from the post (such as the color of the drivers being red and blue, and additional words I remember being in the post such as "ATE" and "generation"). So for the keywords I'll enter "ATE driver blue red generation".

Doing that search, I get exactly (3) results returned, and the post I'm looking for is the very top one. Easy as pie (with some luck thrown in): https://www.head-fi.org/search/5049...o]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0


----------



## wastan

NeonHD said:


> Sorry to rant guys, but I've been trying to sell some of my rarely used Chi-fi on my local Kijiji classifieds for quite some time and have had no luck. No one has ever responded to my ad. NO ONE! Rarely get any views either!!
> 
> These people have no idea what they're missing out on smh. Most ads in the headphone section are either beats, monster, or skull candy which I guess explains why people never notice my ads, cause they only buy "legitimate" brands. Smh. And beats/monster are overkill in bass, at least my Plextone 41M has super strong bass but don't mud out the other frequencies.




We've all got some stuff we don't listen to anymore. Post a trade listing on here and maybe folks wIll want to trade for things they've never heard.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Sorry to rant guys, but I've been trying to sell some of my rarely used Chi-fi on my local Kijiji classifieds for quite some time and have had no luck. No one has ever responded to my ad. NO ONE! Rarely get any views either!!
> 
> These people have no idea what they're missing out on smh. Most ads in the headphone section are either beats, monster, or skull candy which I guess explains why people never notice my ads, cause they only buy "legitimate" brands. Smh. And beats/monster are overkill in bass, at least my Plextone 41M has super strong bass but don't mud out the other frequencies.





wastan said:


> We've all got some stuff we don't listen to anymore. Post a trade listing on here and maybe folks wIll want to trade for things they've never heard.



Yeah, I've never even heard of Kijiji. So post this stuff on the HeadFi classifieds board (which I check all of the time), and you'll have better luck I'm sure!


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Yeah, I've never even heard of Kijiji. So post this stuff on the HeadFi classifieds board (which I check all of the time), and you'll have better luck I'm sure!



Kijiji is basically the Canadian equivalent of Craiglist, I'm sure any fellow Canucks in this thread will know what I'm talking about 

Anyways I have heard that head-fi has their own classifieds, maybe I'll go check it out


----------



## hydroid

Received this TRN V10 and it's very dissapointing..sound is so veiled. No subbass, recessed mids and extremely harsh/peircing highs. I've sealed the vents and dampened the BA's nozzle with a tiny sponge foam and still sounds very bad. KZ ZST sounds even better night and day difference. The only positive thing is the fit and seal to my ears. Better save your money and get the pioneer ch9t or ibasso it01.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hydroid said:


> Received this TRN V10 and it's very dissapointing..sound is so veiled. No subbass, recessed mids and extremely harsh/peircing highs. I've sealed the vents and dampened the BA's nozzle with a tiny sponge foam and still sounds very bad. KZ ZST sounds even better night and day difference. The only positive thing is the fit and seal to my ears. Better save your money and get the pioneer ch9t or ibasso it01.


God damn. This is why ZS5 sound so good, because its NOT an  esthetic chirurgy BS IEM....sound is VEILED AND TREBLY at same time?? What....who would even try to acheive this type of contradictory agression.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I really hate to read about things like this when the bad vibe is about an IEM I wait to arrive. 

Now it make 2 people saying the same things about TRN V10....

Did I see like a BA driver at the buttom of the nozzle in your picture, like touching your eardrum directly?

Is it a double ba or single?


----------



## chickenmoon (Jan 4, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> Does IT01 walk all over T2?



It does and big time at that. IT01 is in another league altogether.

BTW I listened briefly to the T2 again and I confirm I hear a treble spike I don't like but it's less pronounced than I remembered.


----------



## hydroid (Jan 4, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> God damn. This is why ZS5 sound so good, because its NOT an  esthetic chirurgy BS IEM....sound is VEILED AND TREBLY at same time?? What....who would even try to acheive this type of contradictory agression.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I really hate to read about things like this when the bad vibe is about an IEM I wait to arrive.
> 
> Now it make 2 people saying the same things about TRN V10....
> ...



The fit is like lying on a couch so relaxing but with needles piercing my butt.,.lol. yeah it's dual BA exactly what looks like in the photo I attached. BA is at the end of the IEM's nozzle just a hairline behind the speaker mesh. I stuffed a tiny piece of sponge foam on that BA nozzle and somewhat tamed the highs a bit but loosing the sparkle and sounds even worse. Can't even stand to listen for a single track extremely painful highs and very sibilant. I am not a bass head and prefers a neutral to bright sound signature. I can withstand some bright IEM's that other people can't but the harshness of this TRN is ridiculously beyond I can listen. The sound quality is really bad for my taste.


----------



## wijnands

I'm looking for something with a higher impedance than normal. 32 ohm at least, 48 would also work. A mate has a Xiaomi mi A1 which apparently does not place nice with low impedance buds at all. 

Music taste is mainly rock, some base not a basshead. Likes detail in music, usually happy with sennheiser cx products.

So far I've only found boarseman with one 32 ohm model


----------



## chinmie

After my initial testing of the Svara Red, I encountered fitting issues and bad case of driver flex that i considered of selling them. but today, i finally sat down and really try them (and a bit of tip-rolling), finally found great position to insert them. I'm glad that i didn't sell them, really love the sound. really compliments my TFZ King


----------



## HungryPanda

The Svara Red is a very underestimated iem, I really like them


----------



## ivo001

Haven't heard much about the Svara Red, was considering buying it on 11.11 but ended up buying nothing at all as I already had KZ ZST and ZS5 on the way.
Did expect some more impressions about them, but I guess not many people bought them during 11.11 either.


----------



## Quequacio96

Hello everyone, after contacting a seller has confirmed that he can send me also the T2. Excluding the B100 because they do not inspire me so much also can not replace in cable. The doubt remains between ZS6 or T2?


----------



## 1clearhead

Well, well! Get a load of these!!! ...Ironically, same housing as the Tinaudio T515 and several others mentioned here. But, these just got interesting using only a single 9.2 mm driver with a wide frequency range of "*10hz ~ 70,000khz*"!   Does anyone have these to give their quick impression? I can't seem to find these on taobao, since I work and live in China.

They are called the *HIFI WALKER A2* High Resolution In-Ear Headphones
Priced at $39.99                                                                                                                            



 



Link --->  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077ZYP7H9/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1


----------



## jant71

We have earphone that spout up to 90,000kHz 

and

"*High Fidelity Driver Set *
The A2's 3.6 inches dynamic driver with powerful neodymium magnets delivers outstanding sonic accuracy and clarity."

3.6" driver is way too big. Hope they come with a headband


----------



## CYoung234

chickenmoon said:


> It does and big time at that. IT01 is in another league altogether.
> 
> BTW I listened briefly to the T2 again and I confirm I hear a treble spike I don't like but it's less pronounced than I remembered.



IMO, the treble spike on the T2 is more of a 3dB midrange spike to me. between 500-800Hz. Some people might just think of that as being forward sounding or warm, but to me, it is un-natural. No one else has commented on this, but you can see it in the frequency response graphs as well. One analogy would be to the mids produced by a good planar speaker system to that of cone midrange drivers. Maybe not a popular opinion here, but my pairs of KZ ZS6's are, at least for now, walking all over the Tin Audio T2. Better low end extension and detail, less muddy in the mids, definitely not a midrange spike, and better high end extension. They are not chain saws at all, at least my two pairs. Otto made that comment, but I do not believe he even owns the ZS6, just ZS5's. I am sure he will correct me if I am wrong, and I apologize in advance if I am!


----------



## Pete7874

70,000 Hz is great... if you're a bat or a dolphin.


----------



## HungryPanda

But that bat music, man it is superb


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Must admit all the good words about *Ibasso IT01* begin to intrigue me so I read about the driver and was REALLY impress to have proper very interesting and professional information about it, this is something that most chifi lack, now I understand too what is Tesla technologies lol its about the magnet. This look like to be a very high end single driver to say the least! IM HOOKED!


----------



## govie

Maybe you could also make a section for wired and bt sports inear headphones or mark all the sportsversions in the first post?


----------



## razorpakk

govie said:


> Maybe you could also make a section for wired and bt sports inear headphones or mark all the sportsversions in the first post?


I think as long as an Iem fits properly (over the ear), they're fine for sport usage.

I've ran with CX95, PFE112 and KZ ATR without any issues.


----------



## chinmie

ivo001 said:


> Haven't heard much about the Svara Red, was considering buying it on 11.11 but ended up buying nothing at all as I already had KZ ZST and ZS5 on the way.
> Did expect some more impressions about them, but I guess not many people bought them during 11.11 either.



actually @HungryPanda 's short review on this thread that encourage me to try the red. other factor also is that because i really like the Svara L, not to mention it looks pretty 

they share similarities to the Svara L tuning and build quality. i am glad i did take the plunge and take the time to try them


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> But that bat music, man it is superb


----------



## rodel808

hydroid said:


> Received this TRN V10 and it's very dissapointing..sound is so veiled. No subbass, recessed mids and extremely harsh/peircing highs. I've sealed the vents and dampened the BA's nozzle with a tiny sponge foam and still sounds very bad. KZ ZST sounds even better night and day difference. The only positive thing is the fit and seal to my ears. Better save your money and get the pioneer ch9t or ibasso it01.



I just got these earlier this week and I've been listening to them since. Actually prefer it over the ks5 (v1) and ks6. Compared to the kz the v10 is the more fun sounding of the bunch with a slight recessed mids. I do agree that it has piercing highs but I put on some comply smartcore tips (has built in foams in the nozzle to act as wax guards) and are also wide bored. Those tips made all the difference. Also I listen to mines with a balanced cable with the Shanling m3s dap. I consider them to be a good purchase.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 4, 2018)

Guys....look like **** or AKaudio *can't *be talk about on Headfi....i'm not up to date about this so now we know.  SHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rodel808 said:


> I just got these earlier this week and I've been listening to them since. Actually prefer it over the ks5 (v1) and ks6. Compared to the kz the v10 is the more fun sounding of the bunch with a slight recessed mids. I do agree that it has piercing highs but I put on some comply smartcore tips (has built in foams in the nozzle to act as wax guards) and are also wide bored. Those tips made all the difference. Also I listen to mines with a balanced cable with the Shanling m3s dap. I consider them to be a good purchase.


Oh, I got this shure tips (even if they begin to fall apart after 5 years)...so there hope to tame a little this harshness without loosing details retreival!
What about soundstage and imaging? 
ZS5 are quite phenomenal in this departments....

Perhaps that BURN IN will relax the BA drivers too....so I hope to have update about owner of TRN V10 if its the case. Not a big beleiver about burn in but sometime yes, big change can occur.


----------



## VinceHill24

I think for TRN V10 it can be very personal, you either like it or dislike it. I got mine few days ago and to be honest i was a bit let down by its harsh treble. I let few of my friends listen to it and somehow some of them like it even more when compared to zst or even zs6 so i concluded that you either will like it or dislike it and me being the latter. 

Overall it has a V shape sound signature with somewhat recessed midrange and a boosted treble. Comparatively lesser bass depth to zs6 as well as overall texture but remain tight with good speed and i wouldn't say it's anaemic too since there's sufficient quantity and impact to make bass music enjoyable, upper midrange to lower treble is the problematic region which makes female vocals too sharp to the point of being harsh with very annoying sibilance. Overall presentation is more forward when compared to zs6 so it doesn't feel as wide soundstage wise but imaging is still very good. I gotta praise the stock cable coz it feels very quality. KZ should learn from this.

Those were early impressions with stock cable and stock tips on my note 3. I couldn't stand any of those and eventually i did all the possible, 1st change tips to small size foam tips (it helped me with zs6 too so it's definitely a must), 2nd swap out the stock cable with a silver plated cable (somehow it helps, maybe it's psychological but well i sometimes snake oil works and you'll never know until you try it), 3rd i did the slater foam mod or what i've done to my zs6 too, stuffing in tiny pieces of foam into the BA nozzle. Now it seems to be slightly better overall, the sibilance is tamed down by much tho still slightly present. 

I guess it's worth trying out some of those modifications if you already get it and turn out disliking it. But if you're planning to get 1 now , maybe wait for more impressions first. But overall i don't find it that much comfortable. I thought it'd be as comfortable as the Kinera H3 but turns out it's quite bulky and the pointy edge kinda hurt my ears when wearing for extended period.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, was reading about ZS6 here so I go check my mail and KZ ZS6 was there waiting for me!
  
Don't find it harsh comparatively to ZS5V2 and imaging look like to be better and airier. Bass look lighter too. Its especially for construction I order these and it do not disapoint at all and feel very sturdy and fancy. One thing I note with using other cable than stock one with ZS5-6 is that its very DANGEROUS to fit it as its ultra hard and need to be pushed hard to a point it can broke connection....so be ultra carefull with that, i'm unable to use Kinera H3 cable with the ZS6, with ZS5 it was very very dangerous and barely need an hammer to knock it in.

Will do a more serious comparaison of ZS5 V1-V2 and ZS6. Will post it as a ZS6 review in about a week (even if im quite depress that my last review was deleted....).


----------



## Otto Motor

Quequacio96 said:


> Hello everyone, after contacting a seller has confirmed that he can send me also the T2. Excluding the B100 because they do not inspire me so much also can not replace in cable. The doubt remains between ZS6 or T2?


T2  is you like neutral, Z6 if you like treble.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Fast first semi-conclusion about ZS6 vs ZS5V1-V2.

Feel like the ZS5 V1 still are the more warmer and airier of the batch, with warmish Xduoo D3 ZS6 sound extremely good but I begin to suspect upper mid hissing while trying it with Xduoo X3 Bjork vocal became quite hissy, so I can already confirm ZS6 is brighter than ZS5V1 (for V2 need more listen....did not give alot of listen to them to be honnest).

Did anybody can say if burnin will change something with ZS6...not sure, but perhaps its burnin that tame treble of ZS5V1....

ZS6 feel more detailed than ZS5V1 tough, but in a foward way. Depending music style, it can be a blessing or a damnation. Anyway, i'm pretty sure I will love these, soundstage is very wide and instrument separation is way above average, its perhaps an upgrade in term of construction, but not sure about sound as im pretty sure it use same drivers in there, vaguely tweaked differently perhaps or just positioned differently. Soundsignature sure is different than ZS5V1, V2, not sure, will share more about this case.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Well, well! Get a load of these!!! ...Ironically, same housing as the Tinaudio T515 and several others mentioned here. But, these just got interesting using only a single 9.2 mm driver with a wide frequency range of "*10hz ~ 70,000khz*"!   Does anyone have these to give their quick impression? I can't seem to find these on taobao, since I work and live in China.
> 
> They are called the *HIFI WALKER A2* High Resolution In-Ear Headphones
> Priced at $39.99
> ...



Where do you heard about these and why is it intriguing you that much??? This frequencies specs is plain BS to be honnest, I can understand the HZ but not the KHZ at more than 3 times human hearing, its just ridiculous assumption....it will not give more highs sparkle, even bats will be like What I can't hear any difference. I check fastly, and Hifiwalker create a DAP and this IEM came with it....it can be found for ¥39.99 at there official site (35$usd i think?). I'm curious to know why you feel curious about them, with specs like this, I would like tosee a graph that can show the sound curve, will need a panoramic 3meter long graph lol!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Grrrr....ZSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS6
Don't like SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
And the signer I listen to talk about SSSSSSSSSSSSSsilence, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSun, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssseas and SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsstuffs.....lol


----------



## toddy0191

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Grrrr....ZSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS6
> Don't like SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> And the signer I listen to talk about SSSSSSSSSSSSSsilence, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSun, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssseas and SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsstuffs.....lol



Listening to Bjork  on my Xduoo x3 with the Brainwavz B100s now and zero sssssibilance here.

Hunter from Homogenic is one of my test tracks and it sounds phenomenal on the b100s!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 4, 2018)

Hehe, good for you, and good for the B100s (stop with the temptation!!!!!!!!!).
Anyway, there lot of nice letters that float around this SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....with X3 it was quite intense, ah! fock! okay....I just plug it to the IBASSO DX90....ive been stabbed! I die! I DIE!!!!!!!

EDIT: Okay....the DX90 test just kill me and I decide to let them burn in for at least 5H to see if it will be as violent with peaky sibilance as it is right now. Man....wasnt thinking im treble sensitive until now. And to know a TRN V10 arrive to me begin to question my strange masochist passion.


----------



## vladstef

@Nymphonomaniac , love the change from 100 to 150 USD. It's the truest expression of the worst part of this hobby - pumping up the moneys once you start hearing the better stuff...

Keep this thread alive for a couple of years and it will become Best Sub 500$ earphones... hidden gems...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> @Nymphonomaniac , love the change from 100 to 150 USD. It's the truest expression of the worst part of this hobby - pumping up the moneys once you start hearing the better stuff...
> 
> Keep this thread alive for a couple of years and it will become Best Sub 500$ earphones... hidden gems...



NO man NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I was questionning myself about this. Really wanna find the right best-value price range....im more afraid about 200 as a end number....anyway, just for the sub 150$ list i'm like....what, how much homeworks I must do right now!? So, nope, can't imagine how much searching and obsessive updating it will need for sub-500. Hum. Damn, lets make it sub-200 and never go higher. Its because of stuffs like LZ a3-a4 (lets not talk about A5)  and some multi drivers promising IEM that are like 5$ more than 150....another time. And new Ibasso IT01 at 110$ make me change my mind too....

For average consumer, did sub-200 could be better than sub 150$ for end game price value?


----------



## skajohyros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Grrrr....ZSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS6
> Don't like SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> And the signer I listen to talk about SSSSSSSSSSSSSsilence, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSun, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssseas and SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsstuffs.....lol



Glue one of the BA, helps a bit.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Grrrr....ZSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS6
> Don't like SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> And the signer I listen to talk about SSSSSSSSSSSSSsilence, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSun, SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssseas and SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsstuffs.....lol



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1673#post-13851098


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> NO man NOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I was questionning myself about this. Really wanna find the right best-value price range....im more afraid about 200 as a end number....anyway, just for the sub 150$ list i'm like....what, how much homeworks I must do right now!? So, nope, can't imagine how much searching and obsessive updating it will need for sub-500. Hum. Damn, lets make it sub-200 and never go higher. Its because of stuffs like LZ a3-a4 (lets not talk about A5)  and some multi drivers promising IEM that are like 5$ more than 150....another time. And new Ibasso IT01 at 110$ make me change my mind too....
> 
> For average consumer, did sub-200 could be better than sub 150$ for end game price value?



500 was just an exaggeration but 200 sounds very logical actually.
Perhaps look at it like this: Because there aren't really that many 150-200$ IEMs worthy of this thread (at least not nearly as many compared to sub 100$ IEMs), this might be the right way to move forward. There will be lots of updating on your part, but you don't have to do it all at once, we will start discussions and some IEMs will stand out over time.

Anyways, this thread is really a nice and relaxing place and I have no doubts that it will continue to be exactly that. Keep it up!


----------



## AudioObsession

1clearhead said:


> If you can afford to save some money and invest on the SENDIY M1221, this might be what you're looking for.


Thanks!  
I was checking those out (reading reviews etc ect) and they look really nice!
Kind of like the new LZ A5 but with a more neutral-balanced signature and less drivers?
Have you ever compared the M1221 to an LZ A4?

I'm just not sure if I want to buy any more $200 earphones unless they produce a HUGE wow factor..
It seems that after you exit the $50 to $75 range; for every $50 added, you only get a 5% (at best) improvement.. 
It seems that most $200 earphones are only15% (at best) better then $50 earphones.
****generally speaking, of course****

But even that is quite debatable...
I mean, I definitely don't find my $200 LZ A4 to be even 10% better then my $50 Tin Audio T2. 
The A4 has slightly better micro-details  and a little better soundstage then the T2, yet it costs 3X what my T2 did...
The A4 also has an unnatural mid-treble (no matter what filters are used) that must be EQ'd out.. 
The T2 (to my ears) needs no EQ, although I do occasionally use very small amounts for fun here and there, but not nearly the amount of EQ that I need on my A4s
BTW: the LZ A4 is still my favorite IEM, yet also my most disappointing IEM, all at the same time.

No hype intended, but the TinAudio T2 are the best $50 earphones that I have ever heard.


----------



## AudioObsession

Otto Motor said:


> Get the B100, you apparently don't gain anything with the B150. If you want a detachable cable, get the B200, which is said to sound like the B100 but with more detail.


Thanks so much for your reply and advice! 
I tried and tried to talk myself into the B100 but I just couldn't get over that cable.. 
I build guitars in a wood shop all day, and these will take a beating, so I fear they wont last nearly as long as the T2 will.

As for the B200?
I just don't know if it's worth spending $80 more just to get a bit more detail and a detachable cable.

So, I'll probably just be happy with my lovely Tin Audio T2 for now! 
Best bang for the buck out of any earphone I've heard/owned yet.

BTW: @B9Scrambler
I am able to get a good sub-bass extension from my T2 as well.. But I did the 3M Micropore Tape vent cover mod in order to get this.
They aren't bass hammers like the BVGP DM5, but they kick me in the head pretty good! 
I also use the blue foams that came with them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

skajohyros said:


> Glue one of the BA, helps a bit.


Not sure....I can deal mentally with gluing a ba....will surely broke whole IEM by nervosity!
But other mods look very interesting and I will surely try some, just wanna burn in a little the sharp beast before.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

govie said:


> Maybe you could also make a section for wired and bt sports inear headphones or mark all the sportsversions in the first post?


Hum.....not sure about BT. 
BT need a whole thread about it, seriously, hehe, you can begin one

By sport version you mean ultra portable or water proof?


----------



## AudioObsession

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not sure....I can deal mentally with gluing a ba....will surely broke whole IEM by nervosity!
> But other mods look very interesting and I will surely try some, just wanna burn in a little the sharp beast before.


I made a tiny little ball of Beeswax and stuffed it into the end of 1 BA in each of my ZS-6.. I would imagine that I could possibly remove the wax later on, but probably not.. Still I'd probably have a better chance then trying to remove glue.. Either mod helps to tame the "SsSsSSSSssScCCchHhhttTTt!!!!"  by 50% though! 
After you plug one of the BAs it's also a good idea to cut a little foam disc and place it on top of the other BA before you replace the metal nozzle screens.. This will give another extra sibilant filter to the remaining BA.. I really enjoy my ZS6 after these mods (Inspired by @Slater of course!).







^^^These are the little foam discs I cut, using a sharpened brass tube.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AudioObsession said:


> I made a tiny little ball of Beeswax and stuffed it into the end of 1 BA in each of my ZS-6.. I would imagine that I could possibly remove the wax later on, but probably not.. Still I'd probably have a better chance then trying to remove glue.. Either mod helps to tame the "SsSsSSSSssScCCchHhhttTTt!!!!"  by 50% though!
> After you plug one of the BAs it's also a good idea to cut a little foam disc and place it on top of the other BA before you replace the metal nozzle screens.. This will give another extra sibilant filter to the remaining BA.. I really enjoy my ZS6 after these mods (Inspired by @Slater of course!).
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY!
Thanks, this will be very usefull I think.
Will perhaps try gradually, using tape with micropore before on BA....

Great pics by the way!


----------



## paulindss (Jan 4, 2018)

I made a statement to myself now, either i wait for 4 or 5 months, my next iem Will be a tin audio T2. In my country It goes for  160brl. And the medium income of the workclass here is lower than the developed countries. So, quite pricey. Only If something comes in 50< that blows them out of water. Wich i doubt.

No matter If zsr be good. The next has to be the neuralish-fine tuned tin audio T2. The consistency of the positive reviews are insane. No matter If the person says that Would like more Bass. I actually did'nt see anyone dissapointed to them here yet.

So Sad 11/11 had them for like 40% less.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> I made a statement to myself now, either i wait for 4 or 5 months, my next iem Will be a tin audio T2. In my country It goes for  160brl. And the medium income of the workclass here is lower than the developed countries. So, quite pricey. Only If something comes in 50< that blows them out of water. Wich i doubt.
> 
> No matter If zsr be good. The next has to be the neuralish-fine tuned tin audio T2. The consistency of the positive reviews are insane. No matter If the person says that Would like more Bass. I actually did'nt see anyone dissapointed to them here yet.
> 
> So Sad 11/11 had them for like 40% less.



Hum...I like the T2, but barely use them too....(well it make 1 week they arrive)....i'm poor too (no regular ''job'', work by myself wich is always connect to my ambition of making money as an antique art seller...wich is low...) and perhaps this is why I wanna sell you my T2 the very price I paid....but I think about shipping too and it make me confuse. As I paid 33$usd and minimal shipping cost is about 10$cad, I guess the price for As New T2 is 40$usd. Pm if it can make you happy.



Cheers!


----------



## skajohyros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not sure....I can deal mentally with gluing a ba....will surely broke whole IEM by nervosity!
> But other mods look very interesting and I will surely try some, just wanna burn in a little the sharp beast before.



It was unlistenable with 2 ba. Even with 1 BA it is still more sibilant than zs5 v1. Next is foam in the other BA.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 4, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum...I like the T2, but barely use them too....(well it make 1 week they arrive)....i'm poor too (no regular ''job'', work by myself wich is always connect to my ambition of making money as an antique art seller...wich is low...) and perhaps this is why I wanna sell you my T2 the very price I paid....but I think about shipping too and it make me confuse. As I paid 33$usd and minimal shipping cost is about 10$cad, I guess the price for As New T2 is 40$usd. Pm if it can make you happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Oh man, i'm flattered. That's so nice of you. But the shopping really makes it almost same price or pricier than china altought faster. And i wiil wait sometime as i have 5 iem's coming in the way and It costed some money. If i haven't grabbed the b100 maybe i Would take it from you -  If the shippment made It worth. But many many thanks.

It turns out that's also good to take some time, enjoy the ones that are coming etc.

Cheers.

Ps: The T2 are going for like 48$


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1673#post-13851098


Why should I spend this much money on the ZS6 in order having to mod them when I can have it much easier. The sibilance issue was known from previous reviews.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> I made a statement to myself now, either i wait for 4 or 5 months, my next iem Will be a tin audio T2. In my country It goes for  160brl. And the medium income of the workclass here is lower than the developed countries. So, quite pricey. Only If something comes in 50< that blows them out of water. Wich i doubt.
> 
> No matter If zsr be good. The next has to be the neuralish-fine tuned tin audio T2. The consistency of the positive reviews are insane. No matter If the person says that Would like more Bass. I actually did'nt see anyone dissapointed to them here yet.
> 
> So Sad 11/11 had them for like 40% less.



Just wait until next 11/11. It will be here before you know it!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Why should I spend this much money on the ZS6 in order having to mod them when I can have it much easier. The sibilance issue was known from previous reviews.



No one HAS to mod them - everyone's ears are different. Plenty of folks use them 100% as-is and like them perfectly fine (including me). I have 2 pairs unmodded, 1 pair modded. I have no issues with sibilance on mine, but others may because we all hear things differently.

The mods are just available for those that WANT do to them, as an option. That's honestly the only reason why I did that huge mod post - to explore the different mod options for those that DID have an issue (such as sharp treble or sibilance).


----------



## 1clearhead

AudioObsession said:


> Thanks!
> I was checking those out (reading reviews etc ect) and they look really nice!
> Kind of like the new LZ A5 but with a more neutral-balanced signature and less drivers?
> Have you ever compared the M1221 to an LZ A4?
> ...


I also personally think the TinAudio T2 are one of the best $50 dollar range of earphones to come a long, but the only transparent and neutral/balanced-like earphones that brings a bigger smile in respect to the T2's with better clarity throughout the whole range would personally be my M1221's. If I want to go warmer, then I turn to the T2's.

Sorry, my comparison's are only with the M1221 and the T2's....I don't have the LZ A4.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Where do you heard about these and why is it intriguing you that much??? This frequencies specs is plain BS to be honnest, I can understand the HZ but not the KHZ at more than 3 times human hearing, its just ridiculous assumption....it will not give more highs sparkle, even bats will be like What I can't hear any difference. I check fastly, and Hifiwalker create a DAP and this IEM came with it....it can be found for ¥39.99 at there official site (35$usd i think?). I'm curious to know why you feel curious about them, with specs like this, I would like tosee a graph that can show the sound curve, will need a panoramic 3meter long graph lol!


Personally, I'm not looking for piercing highs myself, but the HIFI Walker did mention that it gives a "better resolution", which many companies are trying to focus on by providing a wider frequency response.


----------



## chickenmoon

Whizzer A15 goes for £40 at hifiheadphones at the moment. Amazing value for the sound quality you get IMO, stellar packaging and build quality too.


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> I made a statement to myself now, either i wait for 4 or 5 months, my next iem Will be a tin audio T2. In my country It goes for  160brl. And the medium income of the workclass here is lower than the developed countries. So, quite pricey. Only If something comes in 50< that blows them out of water. Wich i doubt.
> 
> No matter If zsr be good. The next has to be the neuralish-fine tuned tin audio T2. The consistency of the positive reviews are insane. No matter If the person says that Would like more Bass. I actually did'nt see anyone dissapointed to them here yet.
> 
> So Sad 11/11 had them for like 40% less.



You can be assured of zs7


----------



## govie

chickenmoon said:


> Whizzer A15 goes for £40 at hifiheadphones at the moment. Amazing value for the sound quality you get IMO, stellar packaging and build quality too.



Which has the better value atm for a mixed music profile (rap/hiphop/pop/rock/metal/house/instrumental): Whizzer A15 for €58,-- or the PMV A 01 MK2 for  €50,--? (they both have descent accesories, I am leaning towards the PMV atm).


----------



## ivo001

What is happening to this thread? It went from sub $100 to sub $200 in a day.
I did consider sub $100 as a nice step in to audiophile IEM/earbuds, as most regular people would just spend max €30 on some local Sennheisers or use $5 apple earbud clones.
But sub $200 is kinda deep into audiophile territory for me.
Maybe it's better to keep this a sub $100 thread and make a new one for the $100-$200 range?


----------



## djmakemynight

ivo001 said:


> What is happening to this thread? It went from sub $100 to sub $200 in a day.
> I did consider sub $100 as a nice step in to audiophile IEM/earbuds, as most regular people would just spend max €30 on some local Sennheisers or use $5 apple earbud clones.
> But sub $200 is kinda deep into audiophile territory for me.
> Maybe it's better to keep this a sub $100 thread and make a new one for the $100-$200 range?



Don't worry about it. The thread is just extending coverage. Those people won't miss what they don't hear. For the people who are here, they are all chasing that perfect sound. Me included.


----------



## xilon (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like **** released an upgraded 4in1 called 4in1 Plus. They replaced the plastic nozzle with a metal one, and also added another armature. Can be found on aliexpress for about $30. Personally I don't like this design heavy and bulky. The xba 6in1 looks much better.


----------



## snip3r77

ivo001 said:


> What is happening to this thread? It went from sub $100 to sub $200 in a day.
> I did consider sub $100 as a nice step in to audiophile IEM/earbuds, as most regular people would just spend max €30 on some local Sennheisers or use $5 apple earbud clones.
> But sub $200 is kinda deep into audiophile territory for me.
> Maybe it's better to keep this a sub $100 thread and make a new one for the $100-$200 range?



I agree we should move up else we're side grading all the while


----------



## Pete7874

ivo001 said:


> What is happening to this thread? It went from sub $100 to sub $200 in a day.
> I did consider sub $100 as a nice step in to audiophile IEM/earbuds, as most regular people would just spend max €30 on some local Sennheisers or use $5 apple earbud clones.
> But sub $200 is kinda deep into audiophile territory for me.
> Maybe it's better to keep this a sub $100 thread and make a new one for the $100-$200 range?


Totally agree with this approach.  These should be discussed as two separate threads as they are two different price brackets.


----------



## paulindss

If i am invited to give an opinion, i think that the change of 100$ to 200$ changes completely the nature of the thread. People here discuss mostly about things of less than 100 or maximum 120, 130. Maybe 150, but 200$ ? Actually what i see the most os <50. 200$ ? That's a whole New focus. Another thread, dedicated do high end chi-fi Would be more rich an makes more Sense. Just my 2cents. Love that thread.

Also i think that when we set up a price, there always be a margin to go a little up.
A people that starts looking for 200$ iem, would'nt matter to 5 or 10% up and god knowns what in the Future. As the people looking for a budget experience Would see 100$ as a godly totl. There are different porpuses. 

Me as an example, i am convinced that a amazing iem tottaly worthy It. And that chi-fi is amazing. But i am a student, have no income, so 50$ is almost my totl price. As soon as i start working, its a different story tho. And a different thread Would Fut my New approach. A New thread for people with different Approaches makes more Sense. I think that the change might canibalize that one.

Cheers.


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 5, 2018)

I agree with those saying start a new thread on the $100-200 range if for no other reason than lumping them together creates problems.  Everything in this thread recommended to date was based on the fact that it was the best available for $100.   Can you honestly say you would still recommend any of those items if the budget is now $200 or has a new standard been set by the increase in price tag?  If a new standard now exists, that invalidates the first 378 pages of this thread.    To me, with the change in budget comes a change in expectation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Oh man, i'm flattered. That's so nice of you. But the shopping really makes it almost same price or pricier than china altought faster. And i wiil wait sometime as i have 5 iem's coming in the way and It costed some money. If i haven't grabbed the b100 maybe i Would take it from you -  If the shippment made It worth. But many many thanks.
> 
> It turns out that's also good to take some time, enjoy the ones that are coming etc.
> 
> ...



Oh, no problem take your time, i'm the impulsive type and it really was just for you this impulsive selling envy, I should try to sell at least 20 pairs of chifi IEM here before...should do it like in package of 4 pairs at 50% or something like this.

Whats the 5 iem your waiting?

Anyway, so, HCK don't wanna give discount for now (he never answer about this but answer other questions....about the fact he should sell Zishan Z3 and now he sell it), but if I see a T2 at less than 40 headfier here will know for sure.

This is my morning gear, Black detailed coffe+Detailed **** PT-15 earbud+smoothly detailed Faudio FA1:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ivo001 said:


> What is happening to this thread? It went from sub $100 to sub $200 in a day.
> I did consider sub $100 as a nice step in to audiophile IEM/earbuds, as most regular people would just spend max €30 on some local Sennheisers or use $5 apple earbud clones.
> But sub $200 is kinda deep into audiophile territory for me.
> Maybe it's better to keep this a sub $100 thread and make a new one for the $100-$200 range?



Well, I can go back to sub-100$ if it create polemic, if I push it to the MAX in budget minded chifi its because people already talk alot about LZ-A4 here for exemple, and some big value iem like Simgot Pro or Magaosi are between 110-150$....the goal is still to find the best sub-50$ IEM, where I feel there the more contenders for sound value, but it could be interesting to be able to compare it to other sub-200$ one, like Ibasso IT01....and creating another thread would be too much, goal is really to index very best value, more higher is the price, more severe should be the critic, so, in sub-100$ there will be surely about 100iem vs sub 200.....less than 20-30. I think perhaps keeping it at sub-150 is better, cause its really for the IEM that go just a little more than 100 that i'm concerned about. (some included in sub-100 was because of sale...when sale stop price go upper than 100...problematic!).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 5, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I agree with those saying start a new thread on the $100-200 range if for no other reason than lumping them together creates problems.  Everything in this thread recommended to date was based on the fact that it was the best available for $100.   Can you honestly say you would still recommend any of those items if the budget is now $200 or has a new standard been set by the increase in price tag?  If a new standard now exists, that invalidates the first 378 pages of this thread.    To me, with the change in budget comes a change in expectation.


Yeah I can honestly say my obsession is still sub-100$ earphone, right now I listen to 15$ **** PT-15 and feel blessed. I think I will go back to sub-150, feel it can be usefull for IEM at 110$ that can't be include here and that it will not open door for 210$ IEM etc....I don't even have any IEM that cost more than 100$ lol...but my new obsession about Ibasso IT01 and long obsession about Simgot Pro kind of push me about this price limit. Anyway, we talk one pair out of 50 IEM, but I really still hope to find a big boy that can kick ass of way pricier IEM, I KNOW it exist out of LUXURY market! I'm a chifi BELEIVER!
Amen!

FOR EXAMPLE, the LA-A4 can be found for les than 150$ here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LZ-A4-Audi...%3Ac6be402d1600aa47a51b86ecffe14518%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## chickenmoon

paulindss said:


> If i am invited to give an opinion, i think that the change of 100$ to 200$ changes completely the nature of the thread. People here discuss mostly about things of less than 100 or maximum 120, 130. Maybe 150, but 200$ ? Actually what i see the most os <50. 200$ ? That's a whole New focus. Another thread, dedicated do high end chi-fi Would be more rich an makes more Sense. Just my 2cents. Love that thread.
> 
> Also i think that when we set up a price, there always be a margin to go a little up.
> A people that starts looking for 200$ iem, would'nt matter to 5 or 10% up and god knowns what in the Future. As the people looking for a budget experience Would see 100$ as a godly totl. There are different porpuses.
> ...



Chi-fi TOTL go way above $200. Maybe a new sub$50 topic would make more sense.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Read some good words about these, its a 3 dynamics drivers IEM, supposedly very bassy but very easy to EQ to achieve any soundsignature we wish.....
the just one other 3DD drivers IEM, but this one look more comfortable. Anybody already give it a try??? Not sure about how the drivers are placed tough....




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...-Bass-Subwoofer-3-5mm-In-Ear/32844747892.html

There the Audiobudget review about it:
https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8


----------



## paulindss (Jan 5, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, no problem take your time, i'm the impulsive type and it really was just for you this impulsive selling envy, I should try to sell at least 20 pairs of chifi IEM here before...should do it like in package of 4 pairs at 50% or something like this.
> 
> Whats the 5 iem your waiting?
> 
> ...



I am waiting for EMI-CI880, Einsear t2, Hifiman re-400a, EZ Ask, KZ EDR2, and Brainwavz b100.

Oh, its 6, lol. See Theres no need for another one right now. Even more If i get the earbud.

The plan is to get only a fengru Emx500 - cause i learned to love earbuds for a relaxing listening in the night. And the tin audio in some time.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah I can honestly say my obsession is still sub-100$ earphone, right now I listen to 15$ **** PT-15 and feel blessed. I think I will go back to sub-150, feel it can be usefull for IEM at 110$ that can't be include here and that it will not open door for 210$ IEM etc....I don't even have any IEM that cost more than 100$ lol...but my new obsession about Ibasso IT01 and long obsession about Simgot Pro kind of push me about this price limit. Anyway, we talk one pair out of 50 IEM, but I really still hope to find a big boy that can kick ass of way pricier IEM, I KNOW it exist out of LUXURY market! I'm a chifi BELEIVER!
> Amen!
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE, the LA-A4 can be found for les than 150$ here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LZ-A4-Audio-Top-Grade-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Earphones-Black/372048987014?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49452&meid=583b244104dc46b9b2eeb767acda3f80&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=331915517847&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A7b325fe4-f225-11e7-9e74-74dbd180bd54%7Cparentrq%3Ac6be402d1600aa47a51b86ecffe14518%7Ciid%3A1


i agree with those who want to keep this a sub-100 thread--if you raise the ticket you're rendering it less essential since there's already well-subscribed chifi and discovery threads + you're likely to dilute the focus on  the real low-budget gems.


----------



## KCSweden

Hey! New here and would like to start off by thanking you guys for the f*ckloads of awesome info on chifi. 
Im not an audiophile at all but have been longing for better quality sound for a while now - problem is im way too stingy to go buy something expensive straight away. 
After reading this thread i ordered myself a pair of KZ ATE from Gearbest only to realize their official store is on Aliexpress. Wrote the Aliexpress official KZ store and asked them about the Gearbest ones only to get the answer that they dont know anything about the other stores. 

So, did a make another stingy mistake ordering from GB wanting to save a dollar or two? Are the GB ones fake? 

These are the ones i got https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_216375.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> i agree with those who want to keep this a sub-100 thread--if you raise the ticket you're rendering it less essential since there's already well-subscribed chifi and discovery threads + you're likely to dilute the focus on  the real low-budget gems.


Yeah, I finally conclude this too....I don't want this thread to be axed on aobve 100$ iem, isnt the goal at all....exception will still be exception and I will include it in the list when its just above 100$.


----------



## paulindss

chickenmoon said:


> Chi-fi TOTL go way above $200. Maybe a new sub$50 topic would make more sense.



I know, i used the expression meaning like. The best you can get for the biggest price you can pay and stay happy with It. Like a period for your budget. 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah I can honestly say my obsession is still sub-100$ earphone, right now I listen to 15$ **** PT-15 and feel blessed. I think I will go back to sub-150, feel it can be usefull for IEM at 110$ that can't be include here and that it will not open door for 210$ IEM etc....I don't even have any IEM that cost more than 100$ lol...but my new obsession about Ibasso IT01 and long obsession about Simgot Pro kind of push me about this price limit. Anyway, we talk one pair out of 50 IEM, but I really still hope to find a big boy that can kick ass of way pricier IEM, I KNOW it exist out of LUXURY market! I'm a chifi BELEIVER!
> Amen!
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE, the LA-A4 can be found for les than 150$ here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LZ-A4-Audio-Top-Grade-Hi-Fi-In-Ear-Earphones-Black/372048987014?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49452&meid=583b244104dc46b9b2eeb767acda3f80&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=331915517847&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A7b325fe4-f225-11e7-9e74-74dbd180bd54%7Cparentrq%3Ac6be402d1600aa47a51b86ecffe14518%7Ciid%3A1



I See your point, maybe 150$ Would do what you aim for. But 200$ seems like too Much. Imo.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> I am waiting for EMI-CI880, Einsear t2, Hifiman re-400a, EZ Ask, KZ EDR2, and Brainwavz b100.
> 
> Oh, its 6, lol. See Theres no need for another one right now. Even more If i get the earbud.
> 
> The plan is to get only a fengru Emx500 - cause i learned to love earbuds for a relaxing listening in the night. And the tin audio in some time.



You cannot and will not regret the EMX500. Have 2 pairs and use them everyday.
Where did you get your hifiman re-400a and at what price if I can ask? There was a big deal at Joybuy but its not here anymore...


----------



## paulindss

KCSweden said:


> Hey! New here and would like to start off by thanking you guys for the f*ckloads of awesome info on chifi.
> Im not an audiophile at all but have been longing for better quality sound for a while now - problem is im way too stingy to go buy something expensive straight away.
> After reading this thread i ordered myself a pair of KZ ATE from Gearbest only to realize their official store is on Aliexpress. Wrote the Aliexpress official KZ store and asked them about the Gearbest ones only to get the answer that they dont know anything about the other stores.
> 
> ...



Gearbest are legit and the best place to buy Kz's, their price always beat Aliexpress prices and they have lots of good deals. People here already managed to get KZ Zs5 for like 13-16$. In Aliexpress they are like 26$


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KCSweden said:


> Hey! New here and would like to start off by thanking you guys for the f*ckloads of awesome info on chifi.
> Im not an audiophile at all but have been longing for better quality sound for a while now - problem is im way too stingy to go buy something expensive straight away.
> After reading this thread i ordered myself a pair of KZ ATE from Gearbest only to realize their official store is on Aliexpress. Wrote the Aliexpress official KZ store and asked them about the Gearbest ones only to get the answer that they dont know anything about the other stores.
> 
> ...



GB is more trustable than 99% of Aliexpress sellers. You did not make a mistake and shipping is faster with them (well in canada Ali is ultra slow don't know why).


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You cannot and will not regret the EMX500. Have 2 pairs and use them everyday.
> Where did you get your hifiman re-400a and at what price if I can ask? There was a big deal at Joybuy but its not here anymore...



I buyed Mine in that sale on joyboy. Payed 25$. They Just did'nt reach home yet cause you know... Brasil.

I'm antecipating the emx500, but i am in no hurry. I have a Vido that sounds awesome. And a faaeal 64ohm that's much more refined but lacks some Bass for me. The Vido are horribly built and the transparent faaeal looks gorgeous. See that you have faaeal to, could you have some word in comparing them to emx ? No hurry.


----------



## Wiljen

I think we have all said "I'm not going over $100 on this purchase" only to spend $120 because it was a big step up in quality for a small step up in price.    Knowing that this thread has had a lot of that discussed, I see no worry in occasionally mentioning things on the periphery if they are enough better that the difference in budget makes it a worthy spend.


----------



## skajohyros

KCSweden said:


> Hey! New here and would like to start off by thanking you guys for the f*ckloads of awesome info on chifi.
> Im not an audiophile at all but have been longing for better quality sound for a while now - problem is im way too stingy to go buy something expensive straight away.
> After reading this thread i ordered myself a pair of KZ ATE from Gearbest only to realize their official store is on Aliexpress. Wrote the Aliexpress official KZ store and asked them about the Gearbest ones only to get the answer that they dont know anything about the other stores.
> 
> ...



Gear Best is trustworthy.


----------



## DBaldock9

Nymphonomaniac said:


> GB is more trustable than 99% of Aliexpress sellers. You did not make a mistake and shipping is faster with them (well in canada Ali is ultra slow don't know why).



In one of the threads, someone identified that it was at Canadian Customs, where their shipments seemed to stall (sometimes for weeks).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> I buyed Mine in that sale on joyboy. Payed 25$. They Just did'nt reach home yet cause you know... Brasil.
> 
> I'm antecipating the emx500, but i am in no hurry. I have a Vido that sounds awesome. And a faaeal 64ohm that's much more refined but lacks some Bass for me. The Vido are horribly built and the transparent faaeal looks gorgeous. See that you have faaeal to, could you have some word in comparing them to emx ? No hurry.



Both are nice but EMX500 is big winner in term of soundstage and deepness in imaging as well as bass. They are less warm than FAAEL wich have more mid and better vocal, but its all what it have better than EMX500 and im not sure better is a good word cause vocal are clean and present with EMX500 and overall sound is less congested and way more layered.

Hope EMX500 will blow your mind as it blow my mind!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Another extremely good value earbuds look like to be the NICEHCK DIY PK2 (black version 2)....some headfier look like to really think it use same driver than 100$ Shozy cygnus, saying it sound near exactly the same.

I think it will be my next earbuds buy.

I should have bought a pair at 11/11 sale...grrr.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...d-Plug-Earplugs-Headset-Free/32801437048.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> In one of the threads, someone identified that it was at Canadian Customs, where their shipments seemed to stall (sometimes for weeks).


Yeah....its or this custom holding or using fedex or even worst DHL and have to pay extra fee and customs. DHL charge 25$ even for 10$ package, no exception, ALWAYS 25$. Never will I use this service again, epacket is the best cause it cut the time in half (2-4 weeks) but its not offer by all Ali sellers wich is a shame.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> No one HAS to mod them - everyone's ears are different. .


Fair enough. I read a few extensive reviews including the one by Chris, and I knew the ZS6 were not for me. I still think they are overrated based on their cool Campfire Audio looks. What they are certainly not is balanced.

But why did you get three pairs...freebies?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Personally, I'm not looking for piercing highs myself, but the HIFI Walker did mention that it gives a "better resolution", which many companies are trying to focus on by providing a wider frequency response.


Yeah I see your point, just find it easy for a manufacturer to invent any freq they want, a graph would have been more serious and accurate....I like graph, as I like seing sound freq with my eyes like when I play with frequencies of sound for music creation. Perhaps they should just have put a sticker with HD approved logo....human hearing is from 12hz to 15khz in average but can go up to 28khz for exceptional people with absolute hearing capability (not me!).
Cat hearing can go up to 64khz tough....kitty migh like the Hifiwalker!


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Another extremely good value earbuds look like to be the NICEHCK DIY PK2 (black version 2)....some headfier look like to really think it use same driver than 100$ Shozy cygnus, saying it sound near exactly the same.
> 
> I think it will be my next earbuds buy.
> 
> ...



That was my 11/11 buy recommended by @HungryPanda . I use them every day. Great value.


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah....its or this custom holding or using fedex or even worst DHL and have to pay extra fee and customs. DHL charge 25$ even for 10$ package, no exception, ALWAYS 25$. Never will I use this service again, epacket is the best cause it cut the time in half (2-4 weeks) but its not offer by all Ali sellers wich is a shame.



If there are 2 sellers and only one has epacket, then I choose the epacket seller.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Fair enough. I read a few extensive reviews including the one by Chris, and I knew the ZS6 were not for me. I still think they are overrated based on their cool Campfire Audio looks. What they are certainly not is balanced.
> 
> But why did you get three pairs...freebies?



Not being balanced is the appeal of these. They are more fun. I love my NightHawk headphones but I would never call them balanced. I have other more balanced phones for when I want that. It is about different choices. I enjoy having different signatures available.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Fair enough. I read a few extensive reviews including the one by Chris, and I knew the ZS6 were not for me. I still think they are overrated based on their cool Campfire Audio looks. What they are certainly not is balanced.
> 
> But why did you get three pairs...freebies?



I always get 2 pairs of IEMs I plan to mod, so when I mod them I can reliably A/B the modded with a stock pair (also to have a pair as a backup). The 3rd pair was a gift. I got one of each color (red, green, black). 2 were bought on sale with Gearbest coupons, and were under $20. They are easily worth that IMO.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> That was my 11/11 buy recommended by @HungryPanda . I use them every day. Great value.



How do you folks keep earbuds from falling out of your ears? And do the earbuds include the foam covers? Because the photos always show the earbuds with no foams.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> How do you folks keep earbuds from falling out of your ears? And do the earbuds include the foam covers? Because the photos always show the earbuds with no foams.



Just like tip rolling IEMs, trial and error. I have foams, donut foams, HiGi foams. These I use naked. And the phones are naked as well.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> Just like tip rolling IEMs, trial and error. I have foams, donut foams, HiGi foams. These I use naked. And the phones are naked as well.



haha, OK thanks for the info (but not for putting the image in my head LOL).


----------



## stryed

AudioObsession said:


> Thanks so much for your reply and advice!
> I tried and tried to talk myself into the B100 but I just couldn't get over that cable..
> I build guitars in a wood shop all day, and these will take a beating, so I fear they wont last nearly as long as the T2 will.
> 
> ...



Any idea how the Advanced M4 would compare to the T2? They are both evenly priced.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> How do you folks keep earbuds from falling out of your ears? And do the earbuds include the foam covers? Because the photos always show the earbuds with no foams.


I don't.....some just fit better....like the one I review and cannot talk about grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....anyway, housing like H150 Pro look nice too, I learn that a too light plastic housing do not help it from falling (monk + is a good example of that) . Strangely my **** PT-15 are big but stay in place good cause they are heavy, can't say the same for Mrz Tomahawk. Some people use 2 foamstips, and there silicone earbuds hook that are very practice if you don,t wanna tame the sound and it work well for me, cannot fall with this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...53ea-4743-aa45-67a13999dc2d&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## stryed

Any good MMCX cables with mic? It's for my IT01 when I'm not at home...A bit afraid of getting the nice cable stuck in a zipper or something


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Now with the XDUOO X10 the ZS6 vocal have a more beautifull ''ass'' with less SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.






APPROVED PAIRING.


----------



## Strat Rider

I'm with @Slater, i am currently using my ZS6 unmoded.
using foam tips. 

My tinnitus probably cancels out any other isssssues.


----------



## Strat Rider (Jan 5, 2018)

I find this thread entertaining, and like it being $100 cutoff.
I have my ue's and love my philips, but there is so much competition in this price range, to me it makes ChiFi fun.


----------



## Strat Rider

loomisjohnson said:


> i agree with those who want to keep this a sub-100 thread--if you raise the ticket you're rendering it less essential since there's already well-subscribed chifi and discovery threads + you're likely to dilute the focus on  the real low-budget gems.


I agree 100%


----------



## groucho69 (Jan 5, 2018)

Slater said:


> haha, OK thanks for the info (but not for putting the image in my head LOL).



Reality is far worse than you can ever imagine.


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHCK DIY PK2 for the win


----------



## HungryPanda

Most earbuds can be worn down but the heavier metal ones I just wear over ear, problem solved. Usually use donut foams too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK DIY PK2 for the win


Man, did you know if the urban legend is true....did it have the Shozy Cyrus driver hide in the PK2???

I'm perhaps about to buy this and Moondrop Nameless....try to convince myself not to buy them.


----------



## DBaldock9

stryed said:


> Any good MMCX cables with mic? It's for my IT01 when I'm not at home...A bit afraid of getting the nice cable stuck in a zipper or something



This cable has a mode switch, which allows it to work with either iOS or Android devices - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32811373313.html

I have several of them, and use them with my Nexus 5 Android phone.


----------



## HungryPanda

The moondrop nameless is a hidden gem, absolutely beautiful sound signature


----------



## Holypal

HungryPanda said:


> The moondrop nameless is a hidden gem, absolutely beautiful sound signature



Yes, this guy, Moondrop, really knows how to tune the sound. I'm looking forward to his new product, Kanas.


----------



## HungryPanda

Holypal said:


> Yes, this guy, Moondrop, really knows how to tune the sound. I'm looking forward to his new product, Kanas.


 Hubba jubba


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> The moondrop nameless is a hidden gem, absolutely beautiful sound signature


OH....okay....I really need to sell some gear....Nameless obsession now have a name, since I came back the fever is VERY high....I hope there could exist a serious job like the NOSE for wine....but for IEM....and in french lol! Every canjam call me, hey, we need a EAR, and with my toxedo I put stuff in my ears or on it, spit on the ground when its bad and make an authoritative HUM! when its good.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Holypal said:


> Yes, this guy, Moondrop, really knows how to tune the sound. I'm looking forward to his new product, Kanas.



whats that.....whats the price...what the link? lets find this HAND and ask him how it SOUND!


----------



## Holypal (Jan 5, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> whats that.....whats the price...what the link? lets find this HAND and ask him how it SOUND!



The price is  699 CNY, around 100 USD. 
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...bb37dYnZ9Hp&id=561404239572&scene=taobao_shop

From the review I read in Chinese, the sound is better than GR07 and GR07X!. Plus the metal housing and 0.78 connector, it is really interesting.


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> The moondrop nameless is a hidden gem, absolutely beautiful sound signature



Moondrop nameless or Ourart TI7?


----------



## Holypal

groucho69 said:


> Moondrop nameless or Ourart TI7?



Moondrop VX Pro


----------



## groucho69

Holypal said:


> Moondrop VX Pro



Is this what you call narrowing down? LOL


----------



## chickenmoon

The Whizzer A15 Pro Haydn are £70 at hifiheadphones  at the moment. Just as worth as the regular A15 for £40 at the same place IMO. Love them both.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Graph sure look bassy:





Man......i pretty sure to have seen these today...I stop searching but it wasnt 100$ im pretty sure....chifi gotta make use paranoid (for good reason when its an unknow brand!).

Will not be guinea pig for a 100$ iem, but im sure curious to have impressions from others courageous headfier. Ibasso IT01 is same price and look way more promising in term of technologies used for single driver. Tesla magnet isn't BS, it really give extra sparkle and power to sound, still ADORE my Z5000 (did I already say this like 1000 times?).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> The Whizzer A15 Pro Haydn are £70 at hifiheadphones  at the moment. Just as worth as the regular A15 for £40 at the same place IMO. Love them both.


Nice price for sure (Ali sell A15 70$usd and PRO 125$)!
Can you give a little comparaison here about both? Did price difference worth it and did you have like other above 150$ IEM to compare too as well for price value?
Could be very interesting cause they intrigue me too...construction look top notch, but for single driver cannot know about sound.
Ahah....I was searching for a graph and find this instead:


----------



## KipNix

I'm in the camp with those wanting the thread to be the sub-$100. Like others, I'm hoping for the Holy Grail, where you purchase a $20 (or less) IEM and you proclaim, "These sound like $100 (insert brand and model here) IEMS!" It's time to pull the trigger and purchase after reading some of those.
 I would rather not hear how great a $200 IEM is because I'll go to the review section for those.
I'm thankful for this thread and simply giving my IMHO.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice price for sure (Ali sell A15 70$usd and PRO 125$)!
> Can you give a little comparaison here about both? Did price difference worth it and did you have like other above 150$ IEM to compare too as well for price value?
> Could be very interesting cause they intrigue me too...construction look top notch, but for single driver cannot know about sound.



Regular A15 is more bassy and V-shaped, Pro is more balanced . I like the pro better than Pinnacle P1, CH9-T, FLC8S and it's a tie with IT01 I guess. I have no regrets whatsoever purchasing them both so I guess the price difference is worth it for me. Early impressions though as I got them this morning only but I am confident they'll stand the test of time. Have been listening to psytrance and psychedelic stoner rock mostly and the Pro does extremely well with the latter I must say. I think they deserve more hype than they currently get.


----------



## HungryPanda

groucho69 said:


> Moondrop nameless or Ourart TI7?


 love both, OurArt is the better but every time I stick the moondrop's in I am just amazed at the clarity


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 5, 2018)

I agree that sub $50 earphones should be their own category. Another one is $50-100, and the next $100-200. The most crowded is the sub $50 area, and before the ZS6, that's what we considered budget chifi and great value for money. Anything good and interesting above $50 is not only chifi anymore but major brands are also big players in this segment. And the higher we go, the more we get the Shures, Sennheisers, etc. in the mix. I would almost say, a $100-200 chifi bracket defeats the purpose of this discussion.


----------



## Otto Motor

As to the above poll: I don't think the KZ ED9 are particularly great sounding to me (not even within the KZ models), same with the Memt X5. I'd call both mediocre sounding even compared to similarly priced earphones (e.g the Urbanfun Hybrid). 
For example, I much prefer Takstar Ingping H60 over those or the Xiaomi Piston 3.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> I agree that sub $50 earphones should be their own category. Another one is $50-100, and the next $100-200. The most crowded is the sub $50 area, and before the ZS6, that's we considered budget chifi and great value for money. Anything good and interesting above $50 is not only chifi anymore but major brands are also big players in this segment. And the higher we go, the more we get the Shures, Sennheisers, etc. in the mix. I would almost say, a $100-200 chef bracket defeats the purpose of this discussion.


Not cool to open back this debate.....SUB-100 is a must, if its 60 it can be there too....its always about this little extra money, not a 20-50-100$ step in price...and i'm supremely not thinking like you about big brand, must of big brand begin YES at 50$! and can be beat by LOT of sub-50$ chifi, No-Doubt-About-it, expcetion, as always, can apply, and for 100-150$ I was searching for exceptional value following the same sound value relativity without DIMINUSHING return.
For a pertinent example, I will like an honnest comparaison between Brainwavz B100 and Etymotic ER4...as my passion about sound value for real will perhaps make me buy them if I can find them for less than 100$ on Ebay. Here, I have nothing to proove but one thing: major brands are overpriced.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 5, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> As to the above poll: I don't think the KZ ED9 are particularly great sounding to me (not even within the KZ models), same with the Memt X5. I'd call both mediocre sounding even compared to similarly priced earphones (e.g the Urbanfun Hybrid).
> For example, I much prefer Takstar Ingping H60 over those or the Xiaomi Piston 3.


cool....well, you don't vote for them this is why there 10 choices....and about this, writing the pool I think about a concept, DEMOCRATIC one, it was about having every month a different pool suggested by a different headfier. Was trying to think how I can suggest this....without it disappear in hundreds post fromthe thread. Oh, and Piston 3 are plain garbage for my ears, Piston 2 are something else tough. Sorry but Otto, sometime, your a polemist and it work! Hope you vote for Urbanfun tough.


----------



## Strat Rider

HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK DIY PK2 for the win


I don't think I have ever tried a "real" earbud. Usually just cut them (Sony Walkman) up for the wire . (They can make some pretty convincing cables in plastic scale model car building)
Seeing the popularity, I think I may have to test some out.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man, did you know if the urban legend is true....did it have the Shozy Cyrus driver hide in the PK2???
> 
> I'm perhaps about to buy this and Moondrop Nameless....try to convince myself not to buy them.



Even if they did use the same driver tuning and cabling are different enough that the end sound are different. Best example are the edifier H180  and the Red Demun and Edimun (both are H180 mod). They have different signature with each other,  and great sq improvements compared to the stock H180


----------



## stryed (Jan 5, 2018)

Swing IE800 needs to be on that poll... For 12 $ and their tiny form, they're worth a try. Slightly less wide soundstage than the KZ5 but it has great layering.
It's best with widebore tips and a proper insertion. It's very close to the IT01 in signature as it has a more relaxed smoothness than the KZ5. Perhaps too smooth, as it lacks some detail and the V might be a bit more elevated. Still, great bang for the buck.


----------



## Holypal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Graph sure look bassy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes....It looks bassy. I also worried about it. I'll wait for more reviews.  But the look is really nice. The diamond like carbon diaphragm is probably better than the graphene used in IT01. 

Some iems already used strong magnet and graphene diaphragm, such as TFZ King/King Pro.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> Swing IE800 needs to be on that poll... For 12 $ and their tiny form, they're worth a try. Slightly less wide soundstage than the KZ5 but it has great layering.
> It's best with widebore tips and a proper insertion. It's very close to the IT01 in signature as it has a more relaxed smoothness than the KZ5. Perhaps too smooth, as it lacks some detail and the V might be a bit more elevated. Still, great bang for the buck.


Yeah, I think about the Swing don't worry....but its just the first pool, new one can be suggest by somebody else...about Swing...well, i'm now paranoi...there were a time we cannot talk about it so I think its still this time...don't know anymore...but the seller cannot be talk about so SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
But man....cannot talk about okay....but my version is from 2 years ago and i would never have described it as V shaped....perhaps I should order another pair but I always feel soundstage was quite tiny after hearing bigger one. Anyway, at the price BIG YES, they are KILLER!!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 5, 2018)

Holypal said:


> Yes....It looks bassy. I also worried about it. I'll wait for more reviews.  But the look is really nice. The diamond like carbon diaphragm is probably better than the graphene used in IT01.
> 
> Some iems already used strong magnet and graphene diaphragm, such as TFZ King/King Pro.



But....what is carbon diamond? Any link to this technologies? IT01 have not just that, it have a tesla magnet as well as big drivers chamber....whole package of a driver tech really! TFZ King look quite phenomenal as well....really wish I order these instead of the 6ba crap I order. But, it true that they look intriguing, especially if a trustable headfier share some valuable impressions about them, will see will see, but 100$ price range is a very unforgiving one, Kinera H3 is an example of how it can be severly consider by people obsess by SOUND (they rarely are suggest for sound value).

PS: Yes, looking back at the graph it sure look bassy, but what the heck, if it really look like this in ears up to 20 000khz.....okay, perhaps the diamond carbon is something really incredible....and that high will sparke and nothing will be muffled with this big bass. Im more curious now. Need fancy guinea pigs NOW!


----------



## Holypal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> But....what is carbon diamond? Any link to this technologies? IT01 have not just that, it have a tesla magnet as well as big drivers chamber....whole package of a driver tech really! TFZ King look quite phenomenal as well....really wish I order these instead of the 6ba crap I order. But, it true that they look intriguing, especially if a trustable headfier share some valuable impressions about them, will see will see, but 100$ price range is a very unforgiving one, Kinera H3 is an example of how it can be severly consider by people obsess by SOUND (they rarely are suggest for sound value).
> 
> PS: Yes, looking back at the graph it sure look bassy, but what the heck, if it really look like this in ears up to 20 000khz.....okay, perhaps the diamond carbon is something really incredible....and that high will sparke and nothing will be muffled with this big bass. Im more curious now. Need fancy guinea pigs NOW!



The Campfire Vega is using DLC diaphragm. That's all I know.
https://campfireaudio.com/shop/vega/


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hope you vote for Urbanfun tough.


No, I voted for the T2 because the are so different from anything, yet great, and therefore special. Your list does not give us all the choices, and in order to pick the best, one has to know all earphones listed. The Urbanfun are ok and, imho, much better than the, admittedly cheaper ED9. And the Swing ie800 are probably the biggest bargain since sliced bread. They even come in a nifty case. Memt X5 fail for me on their small soundstage. And the ZS5 v1. lack mids...but, then again, they are now a collector's item after being replaced by v2...good to have them. Nothing wrong with X5 and ED9, they are just not standing out.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> No, I voted for the T2 because the are so different from anything, yet great, and therefore special. Your list does not give us all the choices, and in order to pick the best, one has to know all earphones listed. The Urbanfun are ok and, imho, much better than the, admittedly cheaper ED9. And the Swing ie800 are probably the biggest bargain since sliced bread. They even come in a nifty case. Memt X5 fail for me on their small soundstage. And the ZS5 v1. lack mids...but, then again, they are now a collector's item after being replaced by v2...good to have them. Nothing wrong with X5 and ED9, they are just not standing out.


Yeah...as said its the first pool....and as always it was impulsive and write quite fast...about Swing, god damn, I think we can,t talk about it....but somebody need to report the post I guess...anyway, now there 2 reasons to don't talk about it! I consider it a miracle its still you know where so yep....don't wanna push the luck here. 
Perhaps better pool will be smaller price range. As said, its the first, let's make a new one in sub-20$ in one week, you can suggest me half of 10 choices Otto.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Holypal said:


> The Campfire Vega is using DLC diaphragm. That's all I know.
> https://campfireaudio.com/shop/vega/


well....that SUPER interesting!
Now, we must confirm with ears!


----------



## Slater (Jan 6, 2018)

Holypal said:


> The Campfire Vega is using DLC diaphragm. That's all I know.
> https://campfireaudio.com/shop/vega/



1More triple uses a DLC driver if I’m not mistaken.

Also, I can’t find it at the moment, but I have a nice graph that compares the different diaphragm coatings (titanium, DLC, beryllium, graphene, etc). I’ll post it tomorrow.

*UPDATE: Graph is attached




 
*
Be aware that there's different *types* of DLC coatings (all technically can be called "DLC"), each with different properties. So it will become important to understand *what type* of DLC coating a product has before just blindly accepting that it's automatically better.


----------



## stryed (Jan 6, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I think about the Swing don't worry....but its just the first pool, new one can be suggest by somebody else...about Swing...well, i'm now paranoi...there were a time we cannot talk about it so I think its still this time...don't know anymore...but the seller cannot be talk about so SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> But man....cannot talk about okay....but my version is from 2 years ago and i would never have described it as V shaped....perhaps I should order another pair but I always feel soundstage was quite tiny after hearing bigger one. Anyway, at the price BIG YES, they are KILLER!!!!!!!



Strange that we can't talk about "it" but can talk about the KZ6 or KZ5. Unlike other copycats, the Swing actually has Swing written on it.

Let's not forget that this is a CHI-FI thread and China, as a manufacturing powerhouse of the world, will do what China does...


----------



## govie

The poll is weird, how the flying fook do we compare a $3 headphone to a $50 headphone, it doesnt make sense to me. Maybe it is a good idea to make polls within their pricecategories so that you compare similarly priced headphones is my two cents. It would also have be more interesting for people that want to buy a new headphone.


----------



## chinmie

govie said:


> The poll is weird, how the flying fook do we compare a $3 headphone to a $50 headphone, it doesnt make sense to me. Maybe it is a good idea to make polls within their pricecategories so that you compare similarly priced headphones is my two cents. It would also have be more interesting for people that want to buy a new headphone.



well, the title is "best sound value possible". besides, even the vido which is only 5 dollars can definitely compete with the zs5 in sound


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> well, the title is "best sound value possible". besides, even the vido which is only 5 dollars can definitely compete with the zs5 in sound



I like the term “punch above it’s weight “ which is being overused here


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Simple but true: Freq response number aren't very informative, but a graph, YES, it can tell ya lot of things!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 6, 2018)

govie said:


> The poll is weird, how the flying fook do we compare a $3 headphone to a $50 headphone, it doesnt make sense to me. Maybe it is a good idea to make polls within their pricecategories so that you compare similarly priced headphones is my two cents. It would also have be more interesting for people that want to buy a new headphone.



pool is weird. i'm weird. Life is weird. hearing is weird.....
as already stated above, it was just a test as a first pool, perhaps I will change it today...but I feel im quite easily manipulate here hehe....but the goal is it to be fun...and informative. So, lets say:first:1-10$ best value, 2 weeks later:10-20$ best value etc is it better or a 1-20$ will be better (here I see people telling it lack this or this IEM even at sub-20)


I will need suggestions for 1-10$ first pool, there will be 10 contenders, wich one should be there guys?


----------



## groucho69

Nymphonomaniac said:


> pool is weird. i'm weird. Life is weird. hearing is weird.....
> as already stated above, it was just a test as a first pool, perhaps I will change it today...but I feel im quite easily manipulate here hehe....but the goal is it to be fun...and informative. So, lets say:first:1-10$ best value, 2 weeks later:10-20$ best value etc is it better or a 1-20$ will be better (here I see people telling it lack this or this IEM even at sub-20)
> 
> 
> I will need suggestions for 1-10$ first pool, there will be 10 contenders, wich one should be there guys?



I like weird.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

groucho69 said:


> I like weird.


Me too.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jan 6, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> pool is weird. i'm weird. Life is weird. hearing is weird.....
> as already stated above, it was just a test as a first pool, perhaps I will change it today...but I feel im quite easily manipulate here hehe....but the goal is it to be fun...and informative. So, lets say:first:1-10$ best value, 2 weeks later:10-20$ best value etc is it better or a 1-20$ will be better (here I see people telling it lack this or this IEM even at sub-20)
> 
> 
> I will need suggestions for 1-10$ first pool, there will be 10 contenders, wich one should be there guys?


The Samsung EO-IG955 that are all over eBay. Hard to beat them at that price IMO.

Edit: well I realize they not chinese and this thread is only about chinese not asian/chinese, I confuse the two threads sometimes so feel free to disregard. Some are made in China though, others in Vietnam however.


----------



## Slater (Jan 6, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> pool is weird. i'm weird. Life is weird. hearing is weird.....
> as already stated above, it was just a test as a first pool, perhaps I will change it today...but I feel im quite easily manipulate here hehe....but the goal is it to be fun...and informative. So, lets say:first:1-10$ best value, 2 weeks later:10-20$ best value etc is it better or a 1-20$ will be better (here I see people telling it lack this or this IEM even at sub-20)
> 
> 
> I will need suggestions for 1-10$ first pool, there will be 10 contenders, wich one should be there guys?





groucho69 said:


> I like weird.



There's weird, and then there's *Weird Al* weird LOL



Also, for those that care, I added the DLC graph to my post a few posts above.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Me too.




I have something similar to that.  Does that make me weird.  I have these... really sound great! I have never had my picture taken with these on.  Don't ask me how well they isolate!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have something similar to that.  Does that make me weird.  I have these... really sound great! I have never had my picture taken with these on.  Don't ask me how well they isolate!



Picture please!!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 6, 2018)

Slater said:


> Picture please!!



ok... changed my mind... you can have a  picture...


----------



## ivo001

How many of those do you have


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> There's weird, and then there's *Weird Al* weird LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for those that care, I added the DLC graph to my post a few posts above.




Are we devolving?


----------



## govie

You are an austronaut now!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I have something similar to that.  Does that make me weird.  I have these... really sound great! I have never had my picture taken with these on.  Don't ask me how well they isolate!


Ahah, was looking exactly at those today, more than ever saying listening feel like being in a room surrounded by speakers is a FACT. Anyway, who give a damn how weird it look if it sound great, I can easily imagin that soundstage and instrument separation can be out of this world....bass impact tough not so sure?
http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/ergo-amt-headphones#


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Ahah, was looking exactly at those today, more than ever saying listening feel like being in a room surrounded by speakers is a FACT. Anyway, who give a damn how weird it look if it sound great, I can easily imagin that soundstage and instrument separation can be out of this world....bass impact tough not so sure?
> http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/ergo-amt-headphones#


 When I listened to the Ergo 2 I thought it sounded very similar to my Senn HD650, just with a more wide sound stage


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Ahah, was looking exactly at those today, more than ever saying listening feel like being in a room surrounded by speakers is a FACT. Anyway, who give a damn how weird it look if it sound great, I can easily imagin that soundstage and instrument separation can be out of this world....bass impact tough not so sure?
> http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/ergo-amt-headphones#



Those are not what I have...that model needs its own dedicated amp and is way more expensive than mine.

This is mine... MUCH less money:
http://www.audioaffair.co.uk/ergo-model-two-headphones

My husband got  it for me for my birthday a couple of years ago because of how much I hate too much clamp pressure on my ears.  I will need to get them out and see what the bass is like.  It has been awhile since I listened with them.  As you know...too many choices.  I don't have enough ears to do the different comparisons that people have asked me for in just the past few days.  Feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 6, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> When I listened to the Ergo 2 I thought it sounded very similar to my Senn HD650, just with a more wide sound stage



You mean MY Ergo  I might have to get them out tonight while my husband is away at work 

But what will I listen to?  Decisions... Choices...


----------



## govie

mbwilson111 said:


> You mean MY Ergo  I might have to get them out tonight while my husband is away at work
> 
> But what will I listen to?  Decisions... Choices...



11hours of enjoyment!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 6, 2018)

govie said:


> 11hours of enjoyment!




Wow.  Awesome.  Have you listened to the whole thing?

Sadly I did not make it to the end of the first story... I wanted music and sound effects with it!


----------



## govie (Jan 6, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow.  Awesome.  Have you listened to the whole thing?



No i would probably fall asleep before it ends. I do listen to a similar fairytale audiobook from themepark "efteling" in the netherlands from time to time. It is the best themepark in Europe by far. I have been there a couple of times and those memories give their fairytale dutch audiobook more meaning.

Efteling > Disney!!!

https://www.efteling.com/en
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/f...-best-theme-park-for-young-kids-and-toddlers/


----------



## paulindss (Jan 6, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> pool is weird. i'm weird. Life is weird. hearing is weird.....
> as already stated above, it was just a test as a first pool, perhaps I will change it today...but I feel im quite easily manipulate here hehe....but the goal is it to be fun...and informative. So, lets say:first:1-10$ best value, 2 weeks later:10-20$ best value etc is it better or a 1-20$ will be better (here I see people telling it lack this or this IEM even at sub-20)
> 
> 
> I will need suggestions for 1-10$ first pool, there will be 10 contenders, wich one should be there guys?



I really think that hm7 puch above their Weight. If you compare to V-shaped Bass boosted phones. Only 7 dolars. And KZ atr is a must to the comparision as It is Very popular. Qkz w1, interesting but i have not heard. One of the small Kz's like KZ EDR2, or hdsX etc also Would have a place on the list as it is a easy go-to sub 10$.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey @Nymphonomaniac what do you think of creating a iem survey divided in price categories until 100$ as the folks of earbuds here did ? I think i Would be happy to do It or help. I Will look after How Its made the Google survey. If we guys here create a listing in the price categories 0-10, 10-30, 30- 50... The only thing to do after was creating the Survey and voting in the ones we know comparing to Other's in the same category. Maybe we here can create a doc online and create the list together so we Can cover the whole espectrum untill 100$ of the most popular and know iem's of the trhead. And vote on them. It's an Idea. A public Google doc txt and after a sheet Would do It for us. I have almost an Idea of how to do It. But i Would need help of all of us to collect the information. Let me know If you guys find It interesting.

Edit: I was Thinking in 1 public Google doc to you guys put the iem's in the categories. 1 Survey to vote on the most's popular and create the final Survey so we Can vote. We could do It on one week.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 6, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Hey @Nymphonomaniac what do you think of creating a iem survey divided in price categories until 100$ as the folks of earbuds here did ? I think i Would be happy to do It or help. I Will look after How Its made the Google survey. If we guys here create a listing in the price categories 0-10, 10-30, 30- 50... The only thing to do after was creating the Survey and voting in the ones we know comparing to Other's in the same category. Maybe we here can create a doc online and create the list together so we Can cover the whole espectrum untill 100$ of the most popular and know iem's of the trhead. And vote on them. It's an Idea. A public Google doc txt and after a sheet Would do It for us. I have almost an Idea of how to do It. But i Would need help of all of us to collect the information. Let me know If you guys find It interesting.



This will not be a popular opinion but I personally do not like that earbud survey.  When I look at it I think that it makes some very good earbuds appear to be not so good just because of the way people rated them   We do not even know what source these people were using when they gave a score to something.  We don't know if they fitted the bud properly. We don't know what other buds each voter was comparing to.  We don not know if their sound preferences match ours.  Basically all we know is how many people rated a particular bud and what score they gave to it.  I honestly do not believe it is helpful as a purchasing guide.  Just as certain youtube reviews have killed interest in certain headphones, this type of chart can do the same with buds or iems...or anything.

I much prefer the personal discussion that goes on within these threads.  That and honest reviews.  For IEMs I think that Vidals charts are very helpful when comparing the inexpensive IEMs because it includes details.  I hope I have not offended anyone.

I felt that the little survey at the top of this page was just a little fun thing... not trying to be too serious.  I voted for the ED9 btw... a nice cheap comfortable little all rounder.


----------



## paulindss

mbwilson111 said:


> This will not be a popular opinion but I personally do not like that earbud survey.  When I look at it I think that it makes some very good earbuds appear to be not so good just because of the way people rated them   We do not even know what source these people were using when they gave a score to something.  We don't know if they fitted the bud properly. We don't know what other buds each voter was comparing to.  We don not know if their sound preferences match ours.  Basically all we know is how many people rated a particular bud and what score they gave to it.  I honestly do not believe it is helpful as a purchasing guide.  Just as certain youtube reviews have killed interest in certain headphones, this type of chart can do the same with buds or iems...or anything.
> 
> I much prefer the personal discussion that goes on within these threads.  That and honest reviews.  For IEMs I think that Vidals charts are very helpful when comparing the inexpensive IEMs because it includes details.  I hope I have not offended anyone.
> 
> I felt that the little survey at the top of this page was just a little fun thing... not trying to be too serious.  I voted for the ED9 btw... a nice cheap comfortable little all rounder.



Actually you made me see it in a way that i was'nt paying attention. I was thinking most in fun and information - one another, not more important, not a purchase guide.

I think that the voting should be based on the categorie of the iem. And we should consider the survey as as something like "Level of costumer satisfatcion". And let it clear. Maybe this cover some of the limitations. 

But you have a solid good point. Really, thank you for saiyng that. Maybe is not so valid to us do the survey after all


----------



## Otto Motor

Interesting preliminary result of the poll. I speculate more people have the ZS5 than the T2...and yet the T2 prevail so far. That speaks for itself. Other than that, I also agree that the evaluation criteria are not clear.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> ok... changed my mind... you can have a  picture...


Nice carpet!


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting preliminary result of the poll. I speculate more people have the ZS5 than the T2...and yet the T2 prevail so far. That speaks for itself. Other than that, I also agree that the evaluation criteria are not clear.



and I have neither of those so could not vote for them.  I do have the ZS6 and love it.  I only have the Memt, the ED9,and the Urban Fun. I have heard the1880 (I had it for a time and gave it away).   The ED9 are just so easy to use that Is why they got my vote.  Voting in a poll is much different than having to give a number score to every bud (or iem) that you own.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Nice carpet!



Haha I did not even notice the carpet.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 6, 2018)

xilon said:


> Looks like **** released an upgraded 4in1 called 4in1 Plus. They *replaced the plastic nozzle with a metal one, and also added another armature*. Can be found on aliexpress for about $30. Personally I don't like this design heavy and bulky. The xba 6in1 looks much better.


What, another BA in 4in1+ ...v1 4in1 was already too harsh for many but high-impedance cable+spiral dots helped to reach pleasing sound (but somewhat too "dry/cold" for my taste).



Holypal said:


> Yes, this guy, Moondrop, really knows how to tune the sound. I'm looking forward to his new product, Kanas.


Very nice looking IEM.... but I rather go with iBasso IT01 which has GREAT QC and service.



Otto Motor said:


> *...And the ZS5 v1. lack mids*...but, then again, they are now a collector's item after being replaced by v2...good to have them.


Sorry, but I have to oppose - they don`t lack mids, they are quite flat but not recessed for sure! Maybe You are more into "mid-boosted" sound signature or Your gear,taste,tips etc. differ too much?

I voted for ZS5 (v1) (there are different versions but not in poll!) because for ~22$ I got them right after release - absolutely best SQ and bang for buck I´ve heard. 
Probably T2 is technically better SQ (I don`t have my input about this) but You can have 2x ZS5 for price of T2.

Not trying to hype ZS5v1 but before some ppl here constantly "bash" them based on their subjective taste, they should consider many things:
1. They NEED low output impedance source!
2. They NEED little more power than regular smartphone or many low-budget chi-fi DAPs have!
3. They benefit slightly from low impedance cable (not those AE "upgrade" cables that can have even around 1.2 Ohm resistance). Stock dark-teal cable is quite ok btw.
4. They benefit from slightly warmish/warm sided source (mids stand out better and more even FR (highs "smoothed")).
5. They benefit from DEEP insertion and WIDE bore silicon tips.
6. They need to be checked for tape pieces above back of drivers and remove those.

I actually understand what 1clearhead wanted to say about T2 vs. ZS5v1. To make out differences it is needed to somewhat overemphasize some properties of SQ so it is easier to understand for frequent readers and newbies.
I think he wanted to say that they are similar sounding but not same. One leans to one direction, second to other.
And ppl who have ZS5 v2, actually don`t even know or bother to check which version they have or don`t follow requirements for v1 I listed above... resulting very contrast opinions about ZS5v1 compared to T2.
Unfortunately I don`t have T2 and won`t get it either (don`t like the shape and want to get IT01 before IT03) to chime in about ZS5v1 similarities&differences.

TOO MUCH ppl here forget to mention their personal preferences, music tastes, source gear, tips etc... which leads many to disappointment, "false" information or opposing opinions about IEM.


----------



## Holypal (Jan 6, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Very nice looking IEM.... but I rather go with iBasso IT01 which has GREAT QC and service.



I was quite disappointed by iBasso IT03. So I don't think their lower level IT01 will impress me. Basically it's just another graphene iem. And now too many of them in the market.


----------



## stryed

CoiL said:


> What, another BA in 4in1+ ...v1 4in1 was already too harsh for many but high-impedance cable+spiral dots helped to reach pleasing sound (but somewhat too "dry/cold" for my taste).
> 
> 
> Very nice looking IEM.... but I rather go with iBasso IT01 which has GREAT QC and service.
> ...



I have both KZ5 and IT01, and still enjoy using the KZ5 when I commute. I don't find it anything missing that much. Soundstage is a bit better and there's a little bit more sparkle, perhaps sometimes too much. Tonality and musicality, better layering & sweet smoothness makes me use the IT01 at home.

Really interested in the T2, especially as I almost pulled the trigger during 11/11. And there are mods to increase bass...


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> Sorry, but I have to oppose - they don`t lack mids, they are quite flat but not recessed for sure!


I go with this reviewer: "...mids are somewhat hollow and distant"...if that describes it better. Not good enough for voices for me to be outstanding.


----------



## CoiL

Holypal said:


> I was quite disappointed by iBasso IT03. So I don't think their lower level IT01 will impress me. Basically it's just another graphene iem. And now too many of them in the market.


Why such disappointment with IT03? What source gear, music, tips and what was issue?

IT01 looks to get quite a fame already...


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> I go with this reviewer: "...mids are somewhat hollow and distant"...if that describes it better. Not good enough for voices for me to be outstanding.


AAaaaah! Now I get what You mean. I instead like more distant & "hollow" mids. I listen lot of complex progressive rock and live concerts too. I remember getting LZ A2S and for example didn`t like closer intimate "in your headspace" presentation/imaging of vocals. 
We just have different preferences about soundstage and imaging


----------



## CoiL

stryed said:


> I have both KZ5 and IT01, and still enjoy using the KZ5 when I commute. I don't find it anything missing that much. Soundstage is a bit better and there's a little bit more sparkle, perhaps sometimes too much. Tonality and musicality, better layering & sweet smoothness makes me use the IT01 at home.
> 
> Really interested in the T2, especially as I almost pulled the trigger during 11/11. And there are mods to increase bass...


Big thanks for comparison input! Looks like IT01 will be near-perfect for me as I mainly listen in long sessions at home in quiet 
Let me know about T2 vs. ZS5v1 vs. IT01 differences when You get T2


----------



## Holypal

CoiL said:


> Why such disappointment with IT03? What source gear, music, tips and what was issue?
> 
> IT01 looks to get quite a fame already...



I had IT03 with Cayin N5 1st gen at that time. Listen to classic rock, blues rock. I found the sound is not as coherent (or nature) as others, like flc8s.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> We just have different preferences about soundstage and imaging



In general, better/more expensive earphones have more prominent mids. That's a fact and this statement is testable. The T2, as stated by B9Scrambler don't have the V-shaped tuning typical in their price class. And you don't spend $500 on v-shaped earphones.

Today, I listened to the Focal Sphear and the NAD Viso HP20 for longer periods of time, then to the Tin Audio T2, and then to the KZ ZS5. Sorry, but whereas the first two play in the same league way ahead of the other two, even the T2 sounded tinny in the voice department  in comparison and the ZS5 were a total joke with squeezed voices (maybe I received a dud). I then used the Lker i8 who had this vulgar punch just below the mids in the upper bass that almost made me throw them against the wall.

And if it comes down to taste that I prefer a jazz singer without a distant and hollow but rather a full and present voice, so be it.

Really, is CDN $99 for the decent NADs such a bad deal? I'd say they are a great value. In comparison, the Lker, in a similar price bracket (USD $64 regular) are a complete regret. 

I feel more and more that I am not rich enough to afford cheap stuff.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@Otto Motor Campfire Audio Polaris. V-shaped. 599 USD. Just sayin'  haha


----------



## Otto Motor

groucho69 said:


> Not being balanced is the appeal of these. They are more fun.


Maybe I am saturated after a year of 40 plus v-shaped fun-sounding cheepos.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 6, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> @Otto Motor Campfire Audio Polaris. V-shaped. 599 USD. Just sayin'  haha


The Sennheiser ie800, too. But do you spend your good money on them (cf. my above statement)?

I have always been looking for reasonably priced earphones to use as a reference, as a testing standard for comparison purposes. My first stop was companies that produce expensive headphones but offer only a single earphone model. My logic was that their single earphone model cannot be bad. The three companies I picked were B&W, NAD, and Focal (the problem with the first two is mainly that my ears are not designed to hold such monster bullets when moving around; in such a situation the ZS5 and similar come in well).

I also focussed on generally well-reviewed mid-price earphones such as the - totally overrated - Sennheiser Momentum inear (another v-shape but with decent mids).

I got attracted by the idea of a quad driver earphone from a company I like and I have many earphones of - in part thanks to your extensive KZ reviews. As an early adopter, I paid more than most others for the ZS5. But my high expectations were simply not fulfilled. In contrast, when I first received the KZ HDS3, my jaws dropped when I listened to vocal music. They easily match the Soundmagic E10C (another regret) and I paid $5. Admittedly, the KS5 are technically better, but are they tonally better, too, at several times the price? To me, the ZS5 look infinitely cool but much of them is window dressing to me. The attached snippet of Chris's review hits it imho.

Now you may understand my "critical" voice.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> W\
> TOO MUCH ppl here .



What does ppl mean, and what SQ?


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> In general, better/more expensive earphones have more prominent mids. That's a fact and this statement is testable. The T2, as stated by B9Scrambler don't have the V-shaped tuning typical in their price class. And you don't spend $500 on v-shaped earphones.
> 
> Today, I listened to the Focal Sphear and the NAD Viso HP20 for longer periods of time, then to the Tin Audio T2, and then to the KZ ZS5. Sorry, but whereas the first two play in the same league way ahead of the other two, even the T2 sounded tinny in the voice department  in comparison and the ZS5 were a total joke with squeezed voices (maybe I received a dud). I then used the Lker i8 who had this vulgar punch just below the mids in the upper bass that almost made me throw them against the wall.
> 
> ...



V shape, L shape, U shape, etc, it's just describing the relative volume/quantity of that specific frequency compared to the rest on that headphone/speaker/earphones... Not the quality/resolution/detail of that frequency produced. So there are expensive headphones that have V shape sound, but even though the mids seemed farther away, you can still hear them clearly (words are not mumbled, guitar distortions are clear enough that you could tell what amps or pedal they're using, etc)

treble and mids clearer presentation are harder and more expensive to reproduce, that's why the cheaper earphones can't even compete in that area compared to the pricier ones...the cheaper ones will sound more grainy on the highs, and veiled on mids.

Most people only care about volume or amount. part of that because of their not so ideal environment to listen to music (the street, busy commuters)  , also because of the source and audio files they have is also not adequate. and most people are just happy with large bass, that's why cheaper cans boosts the lows more.


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> Most people only care about volume or amount. part of that because of their not so ideal environment to listen to music (the street, busy commuters)  , also because of the source and audio files they have is also not adequate. and most people are just happy with large bass, that's why cheaper cans boosts the lows more.


Yes, that's why even cheepos like the Inpher Fuqing do a good job on the commute. So do the ZS5. A neutrally tuned iem on the bus or train is somewhat problematic.


----------



## handwander

I wish I could like the T2 as much as everyone else. I voted for them anyway, as they are great at home, but as most of my IEM use is outside, and the isolation (due to the fit - in my ears anyone) is nonexistent, hard to say I favor them over other things. 

Still, if your use case isn't outside and on trains, or you just manage to get a great fit, hard to not recommend.


----------



## Idnmaster

Is it worth auglamour rt-1 for 32$???


----------



## ivo001

Idnmaster said:


> Is it worth auglamour rt-1 for 32$???


Where did you find it that cheap?


----------



## Idnmaster

ivo001 said:


> Where did you find it that cheap?


Shopee


----------



## ivo001

Idnmaster said:


> Shopee


Cannot find it?
https://shopee.com.my/search/?keyword=auglamour


----------



## Idnmaster

ivo001 said:


> Cannot find it?
> https://shopee.com.my/search/?keyword=auglamour


https://shopee.co.id/AUGLAMOUR-RT-I...ubwoofer-Metal-Headphone-i.38148124.698393258
But,this is price in my country and its about 32$


----------



## CoiL

CoiL said:


> 1. They NEED low output impedance source!
> 2. They NEED little more power than regular smartphone or many low-budget chi-fi DAPs have!
> 3. They benefit slightly from low impedance cable (not those AE "upgrade" cables that can have even around 1.2 Ohm resistance). Stock dark-teal cable is quite ok btw.
> 4. They benefit from slightly warmish/warm sided source (mids stand out better and more even FR (highs "smoothed")).
> ...


Some questions @Otto Motor :
1. Did You fulfill those points above when evaluating ZS5v1 ? If You didn`t, tell us what was different? Different tips? More neutral/brighter source etc. ?



CoiL said:


> AAaaaah! Now I get what You mean. I instead like more distant & "hollow" mids. I listen lot of complex progressive rock and live concerts too. I remember getting LZ A2S and for example didn`t like closer intimate "in your headspace" presentation/imaging of vocals.
> We just have different preferences about soundstage and imaging





Otto Motor said:


> And if it comes down to taste that I prefer a jazz singer without a distant and hollow but rather a full and present voice, so be it.


That`s the difference in our subjective preferences - I like "out of headstage" imaging and presentation (mainly due to my desk setup, which I find perfect enough for me to not jump on higher level and follow my IEM journey based about 70% on that signature. Fast note - X1 with my HW modified setup is NOT bassy, only slightly warm-tilted and maybe very slight U-shape), while You like more mids-oriented/present and intimate signature - and that`t totally fine. I think You would like LZ A2S much more than I did and do ZS5v1.
For example I can`t enjoy jazz-enriched progressive rock like _Steven Wilson - Get all You deserve, Seven Impale - Contrapasso_, _The Mars Volta - Frances the Mute_ with too mids oriented and small intimate soundstage IEMs as I do with ZS5v1 and my desk setup. Also many other folk-infused prog-rock and other alternative prog-rock which are full of soundstage effects and layering of many instruments.


chinmie said:


> V shape, L shape, U shape, etc, it's just describing the relative volume/quantity of that specific frequency compared to the rest on that headphone/speaker/earphones... Not the quality/resolution/detail of that frequency produced. So there are expensive headphones that have V shape sound, but even though the mids seemed farther away, you can still hear them clearly (words are not mumbled, guitar distortions are clear enough that you could tell what amps or pedal they're using, etc)


+1 and I´d call ZS5v1 with all requirements I stated above fulfilled as U-shaped signature, with large open airy "out of the headstage" soundstage/imaging and good neutral mids.


----------



## ivo001

Idnmaster said:


> https://shopee.co.id/AUGLAMOUR-RT-I...ubwoofer-Metal-Headphone-i.38148124.698393258
> But,this is price in my country and its about 32$


Thats a really sharp price, havent seen them far below $50 before, and some Head-fi users who had them have placed some favourable impressions about them.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> +1 and I´d call ZS5v1 with all requirements I stated above fulfilled as U-shaped signature, with large open airy "out of the headstage" soundstage/imaging and good neutral mids.



yup, I'd call the ZS5 more of a U shape also than a Vshape. it sounds good, especially considering the price. i also like farther away soundstage than the more closed/intimate earphones. the only gripe i have with the ZS5 is the treble volume is a little bit exaggerated. they are not sibilant or bad sounding at all, but more like a little boosted in volume compared to my other gears


----------



## stryed

ivo001 said:


> Thats a really sharp price, havent seen them far below $50 before, and some Head-fi users who had them have placed some favourable impressions about them.



They're so ugly though! 
Not sure if there are other color schemes but they really limited their market with that sea shell bling


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> yup, I'd call the ZS5 more of a U shape also than a Vshape. it sounds good, especially considering the price. i also like farther away soundstage than the more closed/intimate earphones. the only gripe i have with the ZS5 is the treble volume is a little bit exaggerated. they are not sibilant or bad sounding at all, but more like a little boosted in volume compared to my other gears


Are Yours v1 or v2 ? What is Your source gear impedance? What tips? If You use foams or narrow-bore silicones, belive it or not, go with wide bore tips and deep insertion as it lets more DD-sound pass through and BA-highs pull back/even out. With v2 it is harder as 2xBA blocks DD-sound too much. 
If I would know certainly a place where I could get another v1, I would totally pull apart one v1 and play with BA location.


----------



## chinmie (Jan 7, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Are Yours v1 or v2 ? What is Your source gear impedance? What tips? If You use foams or narrow-bore silicones, belive it or not, go with wide bore tips and deep insertion as it lets more DD-sound pass through and BA-highs pull back/even out. With v2 it is harder as 2xBA blocks DD-sound too much.
> If I would know certainly a place where I could get another v1, I would totally pull apart one v1 and play with BA location.



V1. i tried wide bores, spinfits, KZs tips, etc. i used them with cayin n3 and fiio e17k (i don't have them anymore though. for my latest setup you can check my profile).  i like them best with ortofon tips. with wide bores the highs are even more exaggerated, that's why i didn't use it on them


----------



## Crumblenaut

handwander said:


> I wish I could like the T2 as much as everyone else. I voted for them anyway, as they are great at home, but as most of my IEM use is outside, and the isolation (due to the fit - in my ears anyone) is nonexistent, hard to say I favor them over other things.
> 
> Still, if your use case isn't outside and on trains, or you just manage to get a great fit, hard to not recommend.



Have you tried the E-MI C1880's? Worn with Spiral Dot tips these produce some meaty bass that works great for outdoors, isolation is also very good and they're lightweight, comfy, can be worn up or down and are easy to take off/on when needed. For me, these have replaced far more expensive earphones/headphones for outdoor use. If they had a better quality (or replaceable) cable they would be pretty much perfect.

They got my vote anyway...


----------



## govie (Jan 7, 2018)

Crumblenaut said:


> Have you tried the E-MI C1880's? Worn with Spiral Dot tips these produce some meaty bass that works great for outdoors, isolation is also very good and they're lightweight, comfy, can be worn up or down and are easy to take off/on when needed. For me, these have replaced far more expensive earphones/headphones for outdoor use. If they had a better quality (or replaceable) cable they would be pretty much perfect.
> 
> They got my vote anyway...



sleek metal design looks even better then the A15.


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> V1. i tried wide bores, spinfits, KZs tips, etc. i used them with cayin n3 and fiio e17k (i don't have them anymore though. for my latest setup you can check my profile).  i like them best with ortofon tips. *with wide bores the highs are even more exaggerated,* that's why i didn't use it on them


Hmmm... I get exactly opposite result with widebores and I`m pretty sensitive to highs. What size tips You use? I use smallest always (I have small ears).


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Hmmm... I get exactly opposite result with widebores and I`m pretty sensitive to highs. What size tips You use? I use smallest always (I have small ears).



I can only use L size


----------



## CoiL (Jan 7, 2018)

chinmie said:


> I can only use L size


That`s what I suspected. Nice example of another factor why people get different results.
But could You use M or MS tips to get deeper fit or nozzle is too short and won`t stay in ears?
Another note - I use long tube widebore tips with medium-stiff nozzle tube. With shorter/regular length I don`t get so good result.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> That`s what I suspected. Nice example of another factor why people get different results.
> But could You use M or MS tips to get deeper fit or nozzle is too short and won`t stay in ears?
> Another note - I use long tube widebore tips with medium-stiff nozzle tube. With shorter/regular length I don`t get so good result.



using M size or S, i can't get a seal at all, that's why i much prefer earbuds. with iems, with some shapes, even when i get a seal with L tips, thry would still fall out or have too much that resulted in driver flex. out of the iems i tried so far, i like the TFZ King the best: it doesn't need deep insertion, and even just resting on the inner ears, it produces full sounding sound. the Einsear T2 is a close second on fit and comfort, but obviously the King sounds better


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Maybe I am saturated after a year of 40 plus v-shaped fun-sounding cheepos.



I would find using only one signature boring. I prefer to have a variety available to match my mood and my music.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Some questions @Otto Motor :
> 1. Did You fulfill those points above when evaluating ZS5v1 ? If You didn`t, tell us what was different? Different tips? More neutral/brighter source etc. ?



1. Sources: I use a variety of sources: iPhone 5S, Macbook Air, iPods...with and without audioquest dragonfly and/or Schiit Fulla...for all of my earphones.
2. Cables: I used both, the stock cable and the $7 silver upgrade cable: no difference found
3. Tips: I use my standard third party L 13.5 mm tips...as with most other of my 40 some earphones (no difference to large included tips found)
https://goo.gl/L7tEgW
4. I insert my tips deeply...bass is strong enough
5. There is no tape anywhere

I also realign the air molecules in my ear canals and polish the ZS5's storage case for smoother sound. And I make sure, the listening temperature is between 18 and 22C and my blood pressure around my ears is medically balanced. And I first broke the earphones in for 100 hours, then I burnt them in for another 100 hours. I also made sure that the electrons aligned properly at the cable walls.

I then used them last night at above average air humidity and 45 mins after my last meal. Sure, they are a great collector's item (yes, I am glad I have the v1.). And yes, the sound was decent for a $25 earphone (don't forget, I paid 50% more, which flows into my equation). But the somewhat hollow and distant mids (which are obvious in comparison to more expensive earphones) didn't go away. My point has always been that KZ produced a window dressing product with four drivers which does not sound like a four driver earphone. The four drivers created high expectations to get one of the most difficult things right: the mids. This also flows into my equation. I speculate that most people like the ZS5 because they look cool - "borrowed" from a $600 earphone. And I further speculate that many think they sound great because they look great....cf. "emperor's new clothing".  But you don't get a $100 earphone with the ZS5. This is consistent with the extensive characterization of the ZS5 in the thorough, unbiased reviews I read (observations and interpretations are separated in these). You can't argue with "taste" when 50 cents are missing to the dollar. They constitute a good but no outstanding value in my opinion, especially when compared to the other KZ models.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I go with this reviewer: "...mids are somewhat hollow and distant"...if that describes it better. Not good enough for voices for me to be outstanding.



Some of this is due to the midrange driver being taped off. If you remove the tape, there are better mids. Also, the ZS6 resolved this by the tape being removed, and the addition of a sound tube that directs to the output of the midrange driver to the nozzle.




HF user (@ReBreaker) had removed this tape and commented about how it made improvements (specifically, improving the recessed mids and making vocals more natural):_ https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1457#post-13734048_

Also which cable you use can affect the sound considerably:



It's a very capable IEM (despite not being perfect), and a good value for the $13-$15 it can be bought for. Very few people care that it resembles CA - it is what it is - a good $15 IEM.

I agree with you about the KZ HDS3 - it's one of my favorite IEMs, and an absolute steal for the $5 cost.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> I know you feel like "why should I have to do mods blah blah blah". But you bash the ZS5 without even acknowledging how much it can be improved with some simple mods (even changing cables, tips, or the source).


First of all have I never bashed the ZS5 if you read carefully and second, I don't feel comfortable ripping them apart to alter them...driver taped off, What? And I doubt that everybody who praises them has performed this mod - more likely nobody. But the modder acknowledged the reasoning of his mods: the mids. Cables, tips, and source did not change the characteristics of the earphone either in my case. But I'll give the cables a second try...the curve above is the only one I have ever seen that shows differences between cables (check archimago's musings for  all sorts of cable measurements). Cable differences are typically in the Jehovah's Witnesses department and the Schiit guys don't even allow discussion of cables on their website for that reason. Must reflect some severe impedance differences...I use the silver cable and the stock cable shows even more recessed mids.

Where do you get it for $15?


----------



## govie (Jan 7, 2018)

To comment on otto motor' statement. I find it a missed opportunity that descent comparisons between alot of low to mediumpriced western headphones/earbuds and chi-fi headphones/earbuds is not present enough in the reviewerscommunity. Would be nice if more chi-fi reviewers took more low to medium budget western earbuds and rate them aswell, so buyers could compare better. It would certainly increase the value of their chifi-reviews. The whole reasoning for going chi-fi for me is the expectation of better hardware for cost, but is it really? I have no idea, I just assumed chi-fi was better bang for buck at the same pricepoint, so the zs6 I ordered has alot to prove in comparison to budget sony and budget philips headphones. I am really curious how good or bad the kz zs6 are in regards to the budget western headphones I allready own.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> First of all have I never bashed the ZS5 if you read carefully and second, I don't feel comfortable ripping them apart to alter them...driver taped off, What? And I doubt that everybody who praises them has performed this mod - more likely nobody. But the modder acknowledged the reasoning of his mods: the mids. Cables, tips, and source did not change the characteristics of the earphone either in my case. But I'll give the cables a second try...the curve above is the only one I have ever seen that shows differences between cables (check archimago's musings for  all sorts of cable measurements). Cable differences are typically in the Jehovah's Witnesses department and the Schiit guys don't even allow discussion of cables on their website for that reason. Must reflect some severe impedance differences...I use the silver cable and the stock cable shows even more recessed mids.
> 
> Where do you get it for $15?



I apologize about that. After I posted that, I reread some of your posts and you weren't bashing. This is why I edited my posts and removed that comment. I was thinking of another member who hangs out on the KZ thread and bashes KZ, which gets old). You always have valid points and well thought out comments and arguments, which is always a welcome addition to the general discussion!

And yes, you're right. 99% of people haven't removed the tape from their ZS5. It's just a matter of removing the back cover, pulling the tape off, and gluing the cover back on. Should people have to do that? No. I think it's BS. KZ should have just left the tape off to begin with (they realized their mistake and corrected it with the ZS6 however).

I will also clarify that the tape removal and "sound guide" that was added on the ZS6 does *not* add MORE mids to the signature (ie making mids more forward). It does make the *mids* clearer and sound better IMO though. That's why I originally wrote that the ZS5 and ZS6 just isn't a good fit for midrange-aphiles or for those looking for a mid-forward sound. ZS5 and ZS6 are v-shaped plain and simple (with the ZS6 having better/clearer mids compared to the ZS5).

Regarding the cable, I rarely hear differences with cables. And because of that it's a hotly debated topic (even a banned topic from some sites because it is so polarizing). But the times when I HAVE heard a difference, it was because of big impedance differences as you mentioned. And there is an impedance difference in the stock vs upgrade cable, which is why there is a difference in sound between the 2.

As far as the price, Gearbest has coupon codes on a regular basis in the Gearbest thread. It's $15.99 all of the time, and even as low as $12.99.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> I apologize about that.


I thank you very much and assure you that I am very happy to own the v1. I am a scientist and therefore look for the "truth" - and not for fistfights. Just exchanged the cables and the stock cable sounds "louder". The mids may also sound less recessed now and fuller - the jury is still deliberating on that one. Which means the "mod" with the silver cable may not be a good idea. Something inferior with the silver cable - not silver maybe (should have lower impedance)? And I don't think there is any tape blocking a driver - it does not sound muffled.

I just addressed this to Chris who was reviewing the ZS5 with the same silver cable I use and asked him to compare cables for another opinion.

One thing for sure: my tips are spot on, fit,  and the iPhone is a good source. Listening to Diana Krall right now and her voice sounds good. Will continue swapping cables.

And for $15, the ZS5 constitute outstanding value...wished I had gotten that deal, sigh.

Last word on cable impedance. I once experienced this with a monster headphone (forgive my choice but it was a cool looking "adidas" version on sale). Stock cable vs. any other cable resulted in volume differences. But, again, this must be an obvious thing and not a nuance used in the usual cable discussions.

Edit: after 1/2 hr, the strong bass is causing fatigue right now...but this is an individual issue.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

govie said:


> To comment on otto motor' statement. I find it a missed opportunity that descent comparisons between alot of low to mediumpriced western headphones/earbuds and chi-fi headphones/earbuds is not present enough in the reviewerscommunity.


It surely is a learning process to value the individual earphones and lots of fun - and you are on the right track: learning by listening to different earphones, then comparing between them and to published frequency curves and to lengthy reviews by others. www.the phonograph.net and http://www.aproear.co.uk have tables of their reviewed headphones listing scores and other details. Some blogs such as the contraptionist and Chris's Kopfhoerer Lounge or headflux have very extensive reviews that enable you to read between the lines, sometimes.

Good stuff.

As to value: the cheapest deals are quite requently the best values. There are decent earphones in the $5-20 bracket out there. For an incredible  $5 at gearbest you get the very decent KZ HDS1 or HDS3 (head flux reviewed the latter as being equal or better sounding than the praised Soundmagic E10C at 10 times the price...I can confirm this as I sadly bought the Soundmagic, too).

But when you shop around, you sometimes also get cheap brandnames such as the Sony MH1C lauded by some audiophiles ($22 on eBay vs. $80 list price) which can be used as a testing standard for comparison.


----------



## KipNix

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I will need suggestions for 1-10$ first pool, there will be 10 contenders, wich one should be there guys?


 Yes, the whole idea is to have fun with it. 
My suggestions: Awei Q9, KZ ED7 and ED7 Mini, Gorsun C3, and QKZ W1 Pro, are some ideas.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I thank you very much and assure you that I am very happy to own the v1. I am a scientist and therefore look for the "truth" - and not for fistfights. Just exchanged the cables and the stock cable sounds "louder". The mids may also sound less recessed now and fuller - the jury is still deliberating on that one. Which means the "mod" with the silver cable may not be a good idea. Something inferior with the silver cable - not silver maybe (should have lower impedance)? And I don't think there is any tape blocking a driver - it does not sound muffled.
> 
> I just addressed this to Chris who was reviewing the ZS5 with the same silver cable I use and asked him to compare cables for another opinion.
> 
> ...



The tape isn't blocking the driver - it's sealing off the rear magnet vent. You see this sort of tuning in full size headphone drivers all of the time. The vent holes can be tuned with many different items (partially blocking them to control the airflow, or even completely sealing them off). Commonly used materials are nylon screen, micro pore tape, tuning cotton, tape, and (as used by modders) blue tac, clay, silly putty, painters tape, foil tape, etc.

The tape blocking the rear magnet vent of the 6mm midrange driver is indeed on every single ZS5 - both v1 and v2. It is seen here as a small square of tan colored masking tape (indicated by the arrows):


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> As to value: the cheapest deals are quite requently the best values. There are decent earphones in the $5-20 bracket out there. For an incredible  $5 at gearbest you get the very decent KZ HDS1 or HDS3 (head flux reviewed the latter as being equal or better sounding than the praised Soundmagic E10C at 10 times the price...I can confirm this as I sadly bought the Soundmagic, too).



Agree 100%. I too wasted money on the Soundmagic E10C. In hindsight, both the KZ HDS1 and HDS3 sound better for the cost of a cup of coffee. The KZs are better constructed as well - the HDS1 and 3 are still going strong after daily abuse, whereas the Soundmagic E10C's cable crapped out after just a few months.


----------



## KipNix

I've pulled the trigger and ordered* I-Into I8*, which have three DD of 10mm + 6mm + 6mm and I'm told they are balanced. It's similar in shape to the VJJB V1S and I'm hearing about no problems with fit like I did with the VJJB. I'm hoping they sound great and for the price of $18 USD I'm not worried about it.
Does anybody have experience with these?


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> 1. Sources: I use a variety of sources: iPhone 5S, Macbook Air, iPods...with and without audioquest dragonfly and/or Schiit Fulla...for all of my earphones.
> 2. Cables: I used both, the stock cable and the $7 silver upgrade cable: no difference found
> 3. Tips: I use my standard third party L 13.5 mm tips...as with most other of my 40 some earphones (no difference to large included tips found)
> https://goo.gl/L7tEgW
> ...



Glad to see I am not the only one who does proper prep.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> It surely is a learning process to value the individual earphones and lots of fun - and you are on the right track: learning by listening to different earphones, then comparing between them and to published frequency curves and to lengthy reviews by others. www.the phonograph.net and http://www.aproear.co.uk have tables of their reviewed headphones listing scores and other details. Some blogs such as the contraptionist and Chris's Kopfhoerer Lounge or headflux have very extensive reviews that enable you to read between the lines, sometimes.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> ...



For $22 can we be sure that they are genuine?


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> 1. Sources: I use a variety of sources: iPhone 5S, Macbook Air, iPods...with and without audioquest dragonfly and/or Schiit Fulla...for all of my earphones.
> 2. Cables: I used both, the stock cable and the $7 silver upgrade cable: no difference found
> 3. Tips: I use my standard third party L 13.5 mm tips...as with most other of my 40 some earphones (no difference to large included tips found)
> https://goo.gl/L7tEgW
> ...



M`kay... just so You know - I don`t like ZS5 design at all but luckily they fit well. 
Will not comment this post further as I see no point. You seem to steer away from the beginning and reason of this conversation and It seems You must have the last word.
Don`t want to continue this conversation. I just let it be I wish You well with Your preferred signature IEM findings.


----------



## braaam (Jan 7, 2018)

Zs6 for $29 @gearbest for 10 days for those interested. 

Edit: $26 with coupon HNYear099


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 7, 2018)

Good stuff.[/QUOTE]


CoiL said:


> You seem to steer away from the beginning and reason of this conversation and It seems You must have the last word.


I do apologize if you have the impression that I want to have the last word...there is no last word in an ongoing thread. You had sent me a catalogue of questions and reminded me even to answer them. So I did while adding some humour. I therefore find your statement somewhat unreasonable.


----------



## wtapswtaps (Jan 7, 2018)

i am going to pull the trigger on the Remax 610D, but just want to make sure Amazon is legit even with the seller is "REMAX"

https://www.amazon.com/Earbuds-Head...id=1515383209&sr=8-5&keywords=remax+headphone

also anyone know if there is any NY/Manhattan stores that carry these chinese brands? or maybe flushing?


----------



## djmakemynight

KipNix said:


> I've pulled the trigger and ordered* I-Into I8*, which have three DD of 10mm + 6mm + 6mm and I'm told they are balanced. It's similar in shape to the VJJB V1S and I'm hearing about no problems with fit like I did with the VJJB. I'm hoping they sound great and for the price of $18 USD I'm not worried about it.
> Does anybody have experience with these?



Yeah, they sound pretty balanced to me as well. Bass is pretty thick and quick. Mids are also very present and clear.

Only complain I have so far is the cable noise which makes it really unsuitable for listening on the move. There is a chin slider which helps but still not advisable for non-stationary listening.

I have yet to try wearing them with cable over the ears. Hopefully that might help with the cable noise.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Agree 100%. I too wasted money on the Soundmagic E10C. In hindsight, both the KZ HDS1 and HDS3 sound better for the cost of a cup of coffee. The KZs are better constructed as well - the HDS1 and 3 are still going strong after daily abuse, whereas the Soundmagic E10C's cable crapped out after just a few months.


One paradox remains:
1. The Soundmagic have been reviewed as fantastic and as iems of the year in their price class for many years by WhatHifi.
2. The KZ equivalents have been reviewed as soso by audiobudget.com, thephonograph.net etc.
This means that the higher rated Chifi stuff by the above blogs such as the Urbanfun Hifi should be praised into heaven by What Hifi (if they reviewed them).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 8, 2018)

Corresponded with Hifi Chris (Chris from the Kopfhoerer Lounge) on the KZ ZS5. It was established that:
1. His measurements of his silver vs. stock cable were identical.
2. My silver cable, as discussed here before, must have a higher impedance than the stock cable.
3. It cannot be argued that the ZS5 have somewhat hollow, unnatural mids.
4. There is nothing wrong with liking such a sound signature: suum cuique
5. Is is assumed that I am perfectly capable of inserting the right tips into the right ears, use the right dap and amp, and so on...

Having said all this: good to have the ZS5 v1...now a collector's item.


----------



## Slater (Jan 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> One paradox remains:
> 1. The Soundmagic have been reviewed as fantastic and as iems of the year in their price class for many years by WhatHifi.
> 2. The KZ equivalents have been reviewed as soso by audiobudget.com, thephonograph.net etc.
> This means that the higher rated Chifi stuff by the above blogs such as the Urbanfun Hifi should be praised into heaven by What Hifi (if they reviewed them).



I tend to go by my own ears more than review sites.

Especially sites like audiobudget, that are nothing but affiliate link factories, and are banned from HeadFi for 'shady practices'.

Reviews should be used as a general guide, not as absolute gospel (including FR graphs). It is, after all, just someone else's opinion/ears. At the end of the day, the only opinion/ears that matters is my own.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Reviews should be used as a general guide, not as absolute gospel. It is, after all, just someone else's opinion/ears. At the end of the day, the only opinion/ears that matters is my own.


Sure, but you first have to decide which ones to buy before your ears like them or not. And reviews can help one making this decision, which in the end may save lots of money.

There is observation and interpretation in each review. First, the reviewer describes the characteristics of an earphone and then states how and why they like them (or not). Both have to be separated, which leaves the option to the attentive reader to read between the lines...yes, we may like a feature a reviewer does not, no problem. And not every reviewer/review have the same quality. For instance, I could not care less for the "Earphone King" which hosts an assembly of hollow phrases.

The idea is to read many qualified reviews, which help one to decide whether to buy or not. This may simply indicate whether these earphones are tailored for your taste or not. That's how I got the Tinaudio T2 or the Fostex TE02, and the treble of the KZ ZS6 described in many reviews stopped me from buying them.

As to audiobudget, I give Igor, an enthusiastic individual, credibility that he does honest reviews. Buying all these iems on spec costs a lot of money and the affiliate program is a way of offsetting some of the cost. In the end, he provides a valuable service. Same with Vidal (edit: who used to sell such earphones) or the Kopfhoerer Lounge or the contraptionist...who also get the odd free sample. I am more suspicious of commercial sites such as Whathifi that are pushing certain items. And there are some German ones in which every item is great...unrealistic.


----------



## Slater (Jan 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Sure, but you first have to decide which ones to buy before your ears like them or not. And reviews can help one making this decision, which in the end may save lots of money.
> 
> There is observation and interpretation in each review. First, the reviewer describes the characteristics of an earphone and then states how and why they like them (or not). Both have to be separated, which leaves the option to the attentive reader to read between the lines...yes, we may like a feature a reviewer does not, no problem. And not every reviewer/review have the same quality. For instance, I could not care less for the "Earphone King" which hosts an assembly of hollow phrases.
> 
> ...



I understand what you're saying. I use reviews as a guideline to help me decide what to buy or not too.

I can say that I've missed out on some gems by giving too much weight to the 'review approach' though. For example, I avoided the EMI CI-880 Hybrid for a long time based on reviews. I thought I would hate it. Then I saw it on sale for a ridiculous price, and decided to just go ahead and give it a try for myself (with little to lose based on the low price). Boy, I sure am glad I took the chance, because it's one of my top 5 favorite IEMs. That's not the only gear that's happened with either.

I'm sure you've run into a similar situation with reviews of anything - movies, cars, Amazon products, restaurants, etc. I can't tell you how many movies I've liked that reviewers/critics hated (and vice versa). If I only listened to reviews, I would have missed out on a lot of enjoyment.

Some reviewers may be great people, and theoretically honest, but I found enough of their reviews to be 'off' for gear that I myself own - and that 'makes me go hmmmm'. The exact reason for this could be a number of things. Maybe they hear things way differently than me, or perhaps listen too quickly without thorough evaluation, or don't try a wide range of tips (included with an item), or try other sources, or aren't careful enough to standardize as much as possible, or even they're just saying anything that sounds good simply to sell gear. Regardless, as long as I put more weight on what my own ears tell me and less on what I read on a computer screen, I'm good to go.

I've also learned through the years which reviewers (and HeadFi members) have ears closer to my own (based on their comments, likes, dislikes, same genres, etc). That's been much more helpful than anything to help identify gear that I will more than likely like (or dislike) too.

P.S. - @Vidal (Aproear) doesn't sell earphones (for a while now), nor even use affiliate links. His site strictly does reviews only (which he buys at retail with his own money).


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> I understand what you're saying. I use reviews as a guideline to help me decide what to buy or not too.
> 
> 1. I can say that I've missed out on some gems by giving too much weight to the 'review approach' though....
> 
> ...



1. Yes, me, too, and I also bought lots of redundant crap.
2. Yes, I once lined up at famous San Diego restaurant with a 90 mins wait. People were ranting and raving. Eventually, it was the worst food I can remember. Disgusting 
3 and 4. Yep, we tend to learn with time who and what to rely on more and less.
5. I now also know what Vidal likes...which helps me interpret his evaluation.

One other thing: when one also have expensive iems, one may be overly hard on some of the cheap ones. On the other hand, sound should not be judged according to price. I frequently read statements such as "good sounding for the price"...which strictly speaking makes little sense.

What would be a good price for the EMI CI-880 Hybrid? I am afraid from Vidal's review that I could perceive them as piercing...similar to the SEAHF AWK009.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> 1. Yes, me, too, and I also bought lots of redundant crap.
> 2. Yes, I once lined up at famous San Diego restaurant with a 90 mins wait. People were ranting and raving. Eventually, it was the worst food I can remember. Disgusting
> 3 and 4. Yep, we tend to learn with time who and what to rely on more and less.
> 5. I now also know what Vidal likes...which helps me interpret his evaluation.
> ...



Here's a good price:

http://s.aliexpress.com/QRFFbieY?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

They are balanced with an emphasis on treble.  They are very strong with detail retrieval and the mids are quite forward, unlike the ZS5 v1. Nothing hollow here!


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> What would be a good price for the EMI CI-880 Hybrid? I am afraid from Vidal's review that I could perceive them as piercing...similar to the SEAHF AWK009.



Http://s.aliexpress.com/jqEbeiMf?fromSns=Copiar

Here you got the cheapest emi-ci880 Listed on Aliexpress.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

paulindss said:


> Http://s.aliexpress.com/jqEbeiMf?fromSns=Copiar
> 
> Here you got the cheapest emi-ci880 Listed on Aliexpress.


Would these be a significant step up over the AKG that come with the S8? Is 3x the price worth it for the T2?


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> What would be a good price for the EMI CI-880 Hybrid? I am afraid from Vidal's review that I could perceive them as piercing...



I paid $9.99 shipped from Amazon.

They certainly aren't piercing to me, but I can't speak for others. You're just going to have to try them and see if they are piercing to you or not.

I think the KZ ZST is incredibly piercing in stock form. They sound fine with a foam mod to the BA driver however, and a great value for the asking price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Http://s.aliexpress.com/jqEbeiMf?fromSns=Copiar
> 
> Here you got the cheapest emi-ci880 Listed on Aliexpress.



Whaaaaaat....look like I will finally give them a try at this price thanks!

To come back about the Pool, in next SUNDAY we will try the 1-10$ one, I really think its interesting and I will include final winner in the end of reference list with the date, now I see Tinaudio and ZS5 (yes, I want to nclude V1 and V2 but decided not...) are the leaders and EMI C1880 have pround third place, intersting but yes predictable, so we will try to make this more precise and less predictable, I want to be surprise too! But as everybody else I did not have heard everything, so I think the pool should be make with 10 contenders that CAN have been heard by LOT of headfier, so t after a month we will have a more valuable result

About another message a read here stating it could be interesting to make more comparaison with major brand and chifi brand, YES, I feel the same, I begin this way but now have mustly chifi stuffs....Phillips and Koss are good example, but kind of follow same chifi price value...what I was more disapointed about is mustly makor brand IEM praised on here, by audiophile, like Yamaha and Shure IEM, wich I really sincerly find mustly overatted. Westone too I feel are overratted, because even if yes I like the 600$ Westone ES2 custom, they were FAR of being perfect and especially of being a good value in term of sound, I think you pay 500$ for the comfort about stuffs like this, its the supreme noise cancelation IEM but not supreme sound at all.

And finally, eternal debate about subjective hearing aspect (subtle sound perception) can be interesting as well as eternal, I really feel its more constructive to talk about new discoveries than old debate like ZS5 exceptional ''haters'' that I feel are more reactive about the popularity than the sound aspect, who know if it was an unknow very obscure IEM what will be opinion about the fews that listen to it....

MUST OF ALL, AUDIO SOURCE INTERFER ALOT with the IEM rendering, as I have now listen to 15 different chifi DAP as well as using dac-amp with smarthphone, I can't repeat enough how much it affect the sound impressions, even good sounding DAP can be negative with some IEM, as I know know with Ibasso DX90 and Faudio FA1....this is really complex but firstly, I don't think smarthphone can be of any real use for sound impression, in fact, any audio source that are ''pre-EQed'' are very problematic. This is a big debate, but I would like to know audio source of people commenting IEM, as I feel its very important, if you have moree than 1 its a plus too because you can heard how much the DAP affect sound rendering and have more relativity about real sound of your IEM.

I'm not at home now, but try to follow the thread, sorry if i'm out of phase here hehe

Cheers!


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Slater said:


> I paid $9.99 shipped from Amazon.
> 
> They certainly aren't piercing to me, but I can't speak for others. You're just going to have to try them and see if they are piercing to you or not.
> 
> I think the KZ ZST is incredibly piercing in stock form. They sound fine with a foam mod to the BA driver however, and a great value for the asking price.


Link? Does it have a different name?


----------



## Slater

MoshiMoshi said:


> Link? Does it have a different name?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5GG14H

They went quick. Maybe the seller will get more at the same price.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 8, 2018)

MoshiMoshi said:


> Would these be a significant step up over the AKG that come with the S8? Is 3x the price worth it for the T2?



Man, i haven't received my emi yet, and never heard Samsung AKG, nor tin audio T2. So i can't answer this question. But, looking in the internet, It seems like these Samsungs are good but not that great as Samsung wants them to be. So, given the quality that chi-fi achieved troughout the years, and emi-ci880 being a highly apraised one, you should give It a try. They can be better or Just a side grade. But for around 18$ ? If you may ask me. I Would say go for It. Tin audio are even more apraised then emi, but they are 50$, let them for when you be already in love with your e-mi.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 8, 2018)

MoshiMoshi said:


> Link? Does it have a different name?



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06Y...=QV2MBQBBEDZFXNH3V3ND&dpPl=1&dpID=416Lv9uJZRL

Here, when these 9,99 e-mi 880 appeared here, the silver ones had gone unavailble and peple buyed this one, black. "The word on the Street" was that they are the same, or at least same drivers. But i can't confirm that. Someone here listened to both.

Hope that helps, "blumuze" is one of the names that e-mi are selled. For 9,99 ? It seems like a no brainer. People already apraised them when they was only Found by 25$.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 8, 2018)

MoshiMoshi said:


> Would these be a significant step up over the AKG that come with the S8? Is 3x the price worth it for the T2?



They are a lot better than the "AKG" s8 earphones.


----------



## wastan

paulindss said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06Y...=QV2MBQBBEDZFXNH3V3ND&dpPl=1&dpID=416Lv9uJZRL
> 
> Here, when these 9,99 e-mi 880 appeared here, the silver ones had gone unavailble and peple buyed this one, black. "The word on the Street" was that they are the same, or at least same drivers. But i can't confirm that. Someone here listened to both.
> 
> Hope that helps, "blumuze" is one of the names that e-mi are selled. For 9,99 ? It seems like a no brainer. People already apraised them when they was only Found by 25$.



Blumuze is the Amazon seller i bought from but those were the legit EM-I.  I seriously doubt those black earphones are the same; the description doesn't even say hybrid. If you want an Amazon link, these have the proper look albeit more expensive: https://www.amazon.com/Cancelling-T...rd_wg=mCr6G&psc=1&refRID=A605JYNB9DD7Q3RP5GXN



The aliexpress links above don't work for me.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 8, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> \YES, I feel the same, I begin this way but now have mustly chifi stuffs....Phillips and Koss are good example,...



Speaking of Koss, today I received these KPH30i:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/koss-kph30i

Size: Smaller than expected…Portapro/Sennheiser PX100 dimensions.

Design:  reminiscent of early Sennheiser models with the yellow foam pads. Very thin ear cups. Spring as strain relief and nifty remote button.

Fit: Extremely comfortable…low clamping pressure and rubber band in headband. The opposite of the hair-eating Portapros.

Sound: open and airy with good dynamics. I am actually very much surprised by the sound quality. Very enjoyable.

Comparison: Sound slightly flatter than the Koss Portapro but they have good width. Also a bit harder to drive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 8, 2018)

Anybody is curious about new KZ ZSR dual Hybrid IEM?
Yep, lot of gossip and rumors about this IEM (like it will be a 5 drivers IEM), but from what I read its an upgraded KZ ZST with 1 more BA, well, new technologies and housing, not the typical we-use-same-housing KZ model. A 1 dynamic +2BA iem.




There on Gearbest right now at 27usd for preorder.
https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1512918.html?wid=21
Anybody interested to try them?
I might give it a try cause i'm obsess by upper price range of KZ (that still are quite affordable).

More info or pictures about these would be very interesting!


----------



## Strat Rider

Crumblenaut said:


> Have you tried the E-MI C1880's? Worn with Spiral Dot tips these produce some meaty bass that works great for outdoors, isolation is also very good and they're lightweight, comfy, can be worn up or down and are easy to take off/on when needed. For me, these have replaced far more expensive earphones/headphones for outdoor use. If they had a better quality (or replaceable) cable they would be pretty much perfect.
> 
> They got my vote anyway...


I have just started using mine @ work. Have not been too successful wearing them up. The only negative to my ears is the lack of bass . It is certainly possible I  just haven't found a good fitting tip yet.


----------



## paulindss

wastan said:


> Blumuze is the Amazon seller i bought from but those were the legit EM-I.  I seriously doubt those black earphones are the same; the description doesn't even say hybrid. If you want an Amazon link, these have the proper look albeit more expensive: https://www.amazon.com/Cancelling-T...rd_wg=mCr6G&psc=1&refRID=A605JYNB9DD7Q3RP5GXN
> 
> The aliexpress links above don't work for me.



In the very link that you posted there is a option to a Black one, that's exactly the same as the one you said to not look like hybrid. There is a photo showing the drivers arrangement. They are hybrid.

About Aliexpress, search exactly for "water drop headphones" and you should find both Black and Silver. Go read the specs and you'll see that they use the same drivers.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Speaking of Koss, today I received these KPH30i:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/koss-kph30i
> 
> Size: Smaller than expected…Portapro/Sennheiser PX100 dimensions.
> ...



Still retro looking, but I like the metal part of Porta pro, still, must admit I barely buy them on massdrop too hehe
Nice choice Otto...did you try the Koss Pro4AA too??
Must admit I have a collection of retro headphone, including old pionner and Koss, only one that sound excellent is the Pionner SE L20, it really was a shock when I listen to them....as I paid 2$ was just buying them as decoration like all my other vintage phone, but it was like a Grado from the past, a warmer 325 Grado with a wider airier soundstage and my DAP can drive it well, but it shine even more with a old powerfull amp (AB Sansui for example).


----------



## paulindss (Jan 8, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> More info or pictures about these would be very interesting!



I think that the only "news" by now is that they use the same Shells as trn v10. Wich is good, most probably.

See these posts:

1- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1779#post-13953687

2- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1783#post-13959332

3- https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1783#post-13959512

EDIT: KZ is already a estabilished Brand, by that time they should already be sending preview samples or sending iem's a little earlier to trustworhty reviewers. Well, If they are honest. It should help kill our curiosity and give a bump in the sells.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice choice Otto...did you try the Koss Pro4AA too??


No, I don't know them but they look interesting. How do they sound? I have a similarly bulky monster from Germany, the Teufel Massive Reloaded at 99 Euro. Classic old school from last year.


----------



## Slater

Strat Rider said:


> I have just started using mine @ work. Have not been too successful wearing them up. The only negative to my ears is the lack of bass . It is certainly possible I  just haven't found a good fitting tip yet.



Try KZ Starlines. Plenty of bass with those


----------



## doppelg

Hey there again!

I posted before with the 2 xiaomi pro HD defective unit. So after the second one I asked for replacement which came in yesterday and these are working as intended finally! They sound very good but for me it feels like it has a little bit of sibilance and maybe a better tip would make them sound better. Any suggestion?

Other than these i have no problem with them! I checked and they are original. The 2 other from before original as well.


----------



## skajohyros

doppelg said:


> Hey there again!
> 
> I posted before with the 2 xiaomi pro HD defective unit. So after the second one I asked for replacement which came in yesterday and these are working as intended finally! They sound very good but for me it feels like it has a little bit of sibilance and maybe a better tip would make them sound better. Any suggestion?
> 
> Other than these i have no problem with them! I checked and they are original. The 2 other from before original as well.


Try foam tips and also tape the holes on the black part for more bass.


----------



## Crumblenaut

Strat Rider said:


> I have just started using mine @ work. Have not been too successful wearing them up. The only negative to my ears is the lack of bass . It is certainly possible I  just haven't found a good fitting tip yet.





Slater said:


> Try KZ Starlines. Plenty of bass with those



The New Bee silicone's are quite good too - something with a wide bore that seals well should do it.


----------



## Olivieros

Hi,

I'm quiet new here however I have read the thread now for a while. 

I'm looking for some new earbuds somewhere around 60 usd. Previously I had TTPOD T1-E. I really liked the kicking bass but I thinki overall the soundstage is limited and they have pretty darkish sound.

What would you guys recommend me to put an eye on? I really like deep and precise bass with a wide soundstage. Treble should be clear and not to harsh. In addition I would like to have a mmcx connector on them so I can swap around the wires easily (I did a wire upgrade on my ttpods but after the second time the wire broke they cant be used anymore because I glued them back together after the upgrade).

Any advice would be lovely!​


----------



## oyobass

Otto Motor said:


> No, I don't know them but they look interesting. How do they sound? I have a similarly bulky monster from Germany, the Teufel Massive Reloaded at 99 Euro. Classic old school from last year.


I'll chime in here... I have a set of Pro4AA cans. I bought them because I owned the originals back in the 70s and remembered them fondly. Big mistake. The reissues sound uninspiring. When the cable shorted out, I didn't feel the need to get it repaired. Heavy, uncomfortable and uninspiring, to describe them in three words.
The 70s version was much better. I loved those things...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

oyobass said:


> I'll chime in here... I have a set of Pro4AA cans. I bought them because I owned the originals back in the 70s and remembered them fondly. Big mistake. The reissues sound uninspiring. When the cable shorted out, I didn't feel the need to get it repaired. Heavy, uncomfortable and uninspiring, to describe them in three words.
> The 70s version was much better. I loved those things...


Okay, thanks for breaking my curiosity about them....it have a big fan base but quite contradictory reviews about them being bass light and just good for certain type of music. Better stay with the Portapro I guess (as well as KSC75).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Olivieros said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quiet new here however I have read the thread now for a while.
> 
> ...



My new favorite are quite obscure, but I think you will adore them cause it meet soundsignature you search, but I can suggest you 2 different price range: first its about 40$ (or 50$ wich cable) and its call ZHIYIN Z5000, it have a U shape sound with plenty of bass and good immersive mids and sparkly but smooth high with wide soundstage and impressive microdetails, 2 is 20-24$ and its call NICEHCK Bro, it have enormous soundstage as well as near bassy bass but it do not interfer with mids and have an overall warm and musical sound (my review about them for more info:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-bro-in-ear-earphone-1dd-1ba-hybrid-earphone.22800/reviews)


----------



## CYoung234

Slater said:


> Try KZ Starlines. Plenty of bass with those



Thanks for the suggestion. I liked the CI-880's before, but they are even better with Starlines. I do not think I would characterize these as having a lack of bass. It is more that the bass is not in your face. These iems go very deep, but there is a speed and quickness to them, so they are not heavyhanded. I like my ZS6's as well, but they are weightier sounding, so the two are nice complements of one another. I often have a hard time deciding which I prefer. Also, at least on my pairs, there is no real sibilance...


----------



## oyobass

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, thanks for breaking my curiosity about them....it have a big fan base but quite contradictory reviews about them being bass light and just good for certain type of music. Better stay with the Portapro I guess (as well as KSC75).


Feel free to take my review with a grain of salt... in the 70s I had (lots of) hair... now I shave my head, so the seal and closeness to my eardrums have changed, as well as my reduced hearing abilities over time.

I do like my KSC75s though


----------



## Strat Rider (Jan 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> Try KZ Starlines. Plenty of bass with those


I will give those Starlines a try.

Thanks for the TIP tip @Slater.
There was also a mention of New Bee Foams *edit that*..... @Crumblenaut recommended New Bee SILICONE tips. Sorry for the bad typing/thinking.  

I have both and will try them.

I like my ZS6, and ES3, but when I am in the lab at work those "look" as though I am closing out the world.

With the I880, I "can" close out the world, and still appear to be listening to my boss!


----------



## oyobass

oyobass said:


> I'll chime in here... I have a set of Pro4AA cans. I bought them because I owned the originals back in the 70s and remembered them fondly. Big mistake. The reissues sound uninspiring. When the cable shorted out, I didn't feel the need to get it repaired. Heavy, uncomfortable and uninspiring, to describe them in three words.
> The 70s version was much better. I loved those things...





oyobass said:


> Feel free to take my review with a grain of salt... in the 70s I had (lots of) hair... now I shave my head, so the seal and closeness to my eardrums have changed, as well as my reduced hearing abilities over time.
> 
> I do like my KSC75s though



Also- the 70s version featured liquid-filled ear cushions, at least until it all leaked out on you and your gear, lol.


----------



## Crumblenaut

Strat Rider said:


> I will give those Starlines a try.
> 
> Thanks for the TIP tip @Slater.
> There was also a mention of New Bee Foams, from @Crumblenaut,
> ...



Not the New Bee Foams, but the silicone tips they sell. Spiral Dots work best for me though, can’t comment on the Starlines as even the Large size don’t give me a seal.


----------



## stryed

Are there any good cheap IEMs (<25euro) with nice bass and some clarity besides the Swing IE800 & UrbanFun. It's as a gift to replace a broken Swing IE800. The UrbanFun is a bit too kid like unfortunately.


----------



## Olivieros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> My new favorite are quite obscure, but I think you will adore them cause it meet soundsignature you search, but I can suggest you 2 different price range: first its about 40$ (or 50$ wich cable) and its call ZHIYIN Z5000, it have a U shape sound with plenty of bass and good immersive mids and sparkly but smooth high with wide soundstage and impressive microdetails, 2 is 20-24$ and its call NICEHCK Bro, it have enormous soundstage as well as near bassy bass but it do not interfer with mids and have an overall warm and musical sound (my review about them for more info:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-bro-in-ear-earphone-1dd-1ba-hybrid-earphone.22800/reviews)



Thanks for the advice! What would you recommend in a 80 usd range? I def like the nicehk look and also like multiple drivers, as far as it makes the sound better ofcourse.


----------



## loomisjohnson

stryed said:


> Are there any good cheap IEMs (<25euro) with nice bass and some clarity besides the Swing IE800 & UrbanFun. It's as a gift to replace a broken Swing IE800. The UrbanFun is a bit too kid like unfortunately.


at that price: senzer h1, adax ht06, e-mi c1800, perhaps the seafh awk009


----------



## Strat Rider

Crumblenaut said:


> Not the New Bee Foams, but the silicone tips they sell. Spiral Dots work best for me though, can’t comment on the Starlines as even the Large size don’t give me a seal.


Thanks... I was thinking silicone..... My thumbs were thinking foam.

I do have both at home to try out tonight.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

toddy0191 said:


> What tips are people using on their b100s?



I'm using the large included ones, but I think I'm going to try the Westone True-Fit and Star Combo Pack and see if any of them will keep me from feeling the need to fiddle with them in my weird right ear. The sizes vary more in length than in diameter:










You get five pairs each of the foams and silicones for $15. That's almost a bargain compared to other premium tips.


----------



## wastan

paulindss said:


> In the very link that you posted there is a option to a Black one, that's exactly the same as the one you said to not look like hybrid. There is a photo showing the drivers arrangement. They are hybrid.
> 
> About Aliexpress, search exactly for "water drop headphones" and you should find both Black and Silver. Go read the specs and you'll see that they use the same drivers.



 The listing for the black iem under blumuze doesn't refer to hybrid. Look at the two. The shells are completely different. The barrel of the black one isn't straight on like the silver. There's no guarantee these are even made by the same company let alone have the same components. i know they list the same BA but you'll notice that the two aliexpress ads also say the model is KZ ED2.

By all means get a pair and try them. Maybe they're as good. But it's not the same IEM.


----------



## wastan

Accidental double post. Sorry.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 9, 2018)

wastan said:


> The listing for the black iem under blumuze doesn't refer to hybrid. Look at the two. The shells are completely different. The barrel of the black one isn't straight on like the silver. There's no guarantee these are even made by the same company let alone have the same components. i know they list the same BA but you'll notice that the two aliexpress ads also say the model is KZ ED2.
> 
> By all means get a pair and try them. Maybe they're as good. But it's not the same IEM.



They are made by the same company that makes BA drivers and these 2 serve as a demonstration of sorts, they sell them to other companies that just put their logos on them like EMI did. You can find a lot more info on Alibaba where they sell them in batches directly from factory as far as I can tell (I did some research on BA drivers from China in the past and these 2 proprietary designs came up frequently).
Having said this, they do include a DD which depends on the casing and air inside/vents/materials meaning that they couldn't possibly sound the same. Treble should be identical though, but the perception of it could change depending on how the lows differ between the 2 models.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 9, 2018)

This is the AK T8ie, it cost 700$ usd and use tesla technologies driver (from beyerdynamic):
https://www.amazon.com/Astell-Kern-AK-T8iE-Beyerdynamic/dp/B01I3YP7U2

This is the Beyerdynamic Xelento, it cost 1000$ and use tesla tech driver:
https://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Xelento-Remote-Tesla-Headphones/dp/B071CTM4ZW

This is the Zhiyin Z5000, it cost about 50$ and use tesla technologies drivers (inspired by Beyerdynamic):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...cec029f&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0

I REALLY don't understand why people don't go crazy about these BEAST!!!!!!!!!

Tesla tech is supermagnet that can produce more pulse and so give wider frequencies response, i'm no scientist, just really impress by musicality it give.

Its lush, detailed, full bodied, have wide soundstage and excellent imaging, smooth texture and plenty of microdetails and incredible attact as well as very present organic vocal....man, its the last time I praise these (not true) but I would like that somebody share me toughs abotu these as what I read is positive but nothing can be found here on headfi, it really is one of my favorite IEM of all time. In fact, even if it lean towards V shape, the very guy I wuld like to try it is OTTO ahah, so hard to cook...last time I remember yealing in silence like this its with the Somic V2, now its kind of still very respected, but anyway, I think this will be out of production soon...so this is why I feel so desperate about underatted Gems sometime.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PS: hehe, ZS5 have the lead now (pps: yeah, yeah, you can relativise all this as you want, positively or negatively, but thats the game, next sunday it will became more serious and very instructive I think with smaller more restraint price range for value and best sounding, I learn from first ''clumsy'' pool!).


----------



## Otto Motor

PlantsmanTX said:


> I'm using the large included ones...


Same here. Work fine!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 10, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is the Zhiyin Z5000, it cost about 50$ and use tesla technologies drivers (inspired by Beyerdynamic):
> 
> I REALLY don't understand why people don't go crazy about these BEAST!!!!!!!!!


Interesting. I'd like to see bunch of detailed reviews. I am also inspired by Beyerdynamic 

As to your current poll standings: it is only statistically sound if everybody voting knows all the earphones offered. But since most participants presumably have the ZS5 and don't know most of the others, the ZS5 will win. Nobody appears to own the TY HiZ 32ohm. Therefore no chance for them to win, even if they were the best sounding earphones on earth.

The low-scoring MEMT X5 also surprise me. Overly hyped at the time, I find them utterly mediocre. Cool magnets but limited soundstage.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting. I'd like to see bunch of detailed reviews. I am also inspired by Beyerdynamic
> 
> As to your current poll standings: it is only statistically sound if everybody voting knows all the earphones offered. But since most participants presumably have the ZS5 and don't know most of the others, the ZS5 will win. Nobody appears to own the TY HiZ 32ohm. Therefore no chance for them to win, even if they were the best sounding earphones on earth.
> 
> The low-scoring MEMT X5 also surprise me. Overly hyped at the time, I find them utterly mediocre. Cool magnets but limited soundstage.



the TY Hi Z 32  was quite famous to the earbud community as a good starter budget earbud (it's my first earbud when joining headfi, and i still have it now), but these days the Vido and EMX500 have better sound and value compared to it.


----------



## Olivieros (Jan 10, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I REALLY don't understand why people don't go crazy about these BEAST!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tesla tech is supermagnet that can produce more pulse and so give wider frequencies response, i'm no scientist, just really impress by musicality it give.
> 
> Its lush, detailed, full bodied, have wide soundstage and excellent imaging....



I think I will order this one. Do you have any recommendation on a mmcx wire that is sold on aliexpress? The cable that they give as an option looks a little bit standardized isnt?


----------



## Ymer Niros

[QUOTE = "Otto Motor, poste: 13962097, membre: 462617"] EMI CI - [/ QUOTE]


Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is the AK T8ie, it cost 700$ usd and use tesla technologies driver (from beyerdynamic):
> https://www.amazon.com/Astell-Kern-AK-T8iE-Beyerdynamic/dp/B01I3YP7U2
> 
> This is the Beyerdynamic Xelento, it cost 1000$ and use tesla tech driver:
> ...




I have just received the Zhiyin Z5000 and, indeed, they have something magical. Fantastic earphones for the price. Thank you for this captivating discovery


----------



## sharpex

Hi guys, did anyone try K3003 fake on Aliexpress at 60 euros?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Olivieros said:


> I think I will order this one. Do you have any recommendation on a mmcx wire that is sold on aliexpress? The cable that they give as an option looks a little bit standardized isnt?


Hum, don't know exactly what to suggest, the one I use was 25$ and can be found on ebay for 15$ but it have a earhook that I finally have to cut to be free. So, with the Z5000, as it can be wear over ear as well as the standar way I would suggest a cable that can do both like this one (perhaps there better option too):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...1dd2b5d&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0

Oh, and i'm pretty sure you will not regret this Excellent choice, only ''drawback''is that they are a little heavy but I like it, they look and feel invincible. In fact they are ultra comfy for me, if were over ear ther no risk that it fall from ears at all.Were will you buy them? and please don't forget to share your impressions here once you receive it!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ymer Niros said:


> [QUOTE = "Otto Motor, poste: 13962097, membre: 462617"] EMI CI - [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I have just received the Zhiyin Z5000 and, indeed, they have something magical. Fantastic earphones for the price. Thank you for this captivating discovery



Oh, yes, another happy Z5000 headfier. Captivating and magical are good words to describe these musical maestro. 
What is your audio source mate?


----------



## Ymer Niros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, yes, another happy Z5000 headfier. Captivating and magical are good words to describe these musical maestro.
> What is your audio source mate?





Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, yes, another happy Z5000 headfier. Captivating and magical are good words to describe these musical maestro.
> What is your audio source mate?



Pioneer XDP-30R, a little Cowon M2


Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, yes, another happy Z5000 headfier. Captivating and magical are good words to describe these musical maestro.
> What is your audio source mate?



Pioneer xdp 30R, cowon M2, 
they sound great, I was listening to Buene Vista Social Club and I felt like I was in the middle of the musicians, a 5.1 surround sound sensation. Really amazing
I think we have very hard to beat for 32 euros (plus cable 6 euros) The best investment since I dragged on aliexpress
Even on my computer they sound incredibly well

To thank you for this beautiful discovery, Camille a French singer, she makes all the voices on the recording, very nice song


----------



## paulindss (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi @Nymphonomaniac

I've gone a few pages back to read about your z5000. And noticed that you liked them more than tin audio T2. Well, T2 are my dream iem that i pretend to save money for. Reading yours impression i could not understand how the two iem's are distinguished. What are the differences. At one time you said that z5000 are u shaped, t2 are neutralish, but another time you said T2 has more Bass. I kinda confused on the signature of them. Would be happy to know more about these z5000, they have a good price and i believe in singles Dynamics. Maybe a impression now that you have listened more to both Will help other guys jump on your so loved Discovery. Maybe these can take the place of t2 on my goal.

Txh.

Its down to musicality ? Are those cases that the sound Just sound "better" ? I'm intrigued. You could tell If these have any area that are perceptibly recessed ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Hi @Nymphonomaniac
> 
> I've gone a few pages back to read about your z5000. And noticed that you liked them more than tin audio T2. Well, T2 are my dream iem that i pretend to save money for. Reading yours impression i could not understand how the two iem's are distinguished. What are the differences. At one time you said that z5000 are u shaped, t2 are neutralish, but another time you said T2 has more Bass. I kinda confused on the signature of them. Would be happy to know more about these z5000, they have a good price and i believe in singles Dynamics. Maybe a impression now that you have listened more to both Will help other guys jump on your so loved Discovery. Maybe these can take the place of t2 on my goal.
> 
> ...



The fact is that both are VERY different IEM, now that I listen more to T2 and have use other tips I can confirm T2 is way less bassy, more neutral, and a brighter (not harsh), it have a little more details and perhaps better imaging because of mroe air between instrument. Z5000 are Ushaped cause of great vocal presence, but very bassy too, and sub is pushed fowards, wich give extra warmness to very complex track, soundstage is bigger and vocal are better and musicality is more entertaining and emotional IMO its easier to drive and less source dependant than T2, for critical listening I will go with T2 but for enjoying music I always take the Z5000 and feel its from another league in term of soundsignature, it really touch a subjectivity here, but the sound presentation is thicker and have more impact compared to T2 that is airier and dryer too.  T2 kind of lack bass impact IMO and perhaps decay too, wich make them very clear sounding and perfect for more complex music cause they will never sound congested, Z5000 have more authority and body, if they where a little clearer it will be a TOLT iem IMO, what impress me is the fact that even if bass is big and extended, mids are clear and liquid, and we have plenty of microdetails, all of this in a whole, like dynamic drivers can do, but still with good imaging, just not as sharp as the T2. If you do not listen to very complex music with lot of instrumental, I suggest you go for the Z5000, but if you don't like V-U shaped soundsignature I do not advice you this one, cause bass isnt perfect neither, it rumble, but I like it too this way as it do not bloat mids as said.

Don't have lot of time these days as im not home so will share more about this in about 5 days.


----------



## chickenmoon

Well, I just bought Z5000, hopefully I am not going to be disappointed. (hoping for a poor man's xelento, lol...) as I find the T2 too muddy to use compared to CH9T, IT01, A15 Pro.

Now the wait begins...


----------



## kalo86

sharpex said:


> Hi guys, did anyone try K3003 fake on Aliexpress at 60 euros?


Do you have a link please? Thanks


----------



## stryed

Nymphonomaniac said:


> The fact is that both are VERY different IEM, now that I listen more to T2 and have use other tips I can confirm T2 is way less bassy, more neutral, and a brighter (not harsh), it have a little more details and perhaps better imaging because of mroe air between instrument. Z5000 are Ushaped cause of great vocal presence, but very bassy too, and sub is pushed fowards, wich give extra warmness to very complex track, soundstage is bigger and vocal are better and musicality is more entertaining and emotional IMO its easier to drive and less source dependant than T2, for critical listening I will go with T2 but for enjoying music I always take the Z5000 and feel its from another league in term of soundsignature, it really touch a subjectivity here, but the sound presentation is thicker and have more impact compared to T2 that is airier and dryer too.  T2 kind of lack bass impact IMO and perhaps decay too, wich make them very clear sounding and perfect for more complex music cause they will never sound congested, Z5000 have more authority and body, if they where a little clearer it will be a TOLT iem IMO, what impress me is the fact that even if bass is big and extended, mids are clear and liquid, and we have plenty of microdetails, all of this in a whole, like dynamic drivers can do, but still with good imaging, just not as sharp as the T2. If you do not listen to very complex music with lot of instrumental, I suggest you go for the Z5000, but if you don't like V-U shaped soundsignature I do not advice you this one, cause bass isnt perfect neither, it rumble, but I like it too this way as it do not bloat mids as said.
> 
> Don't have lot of time these days as im not home so will share more about this in about 5 days.



How will they stand the test of time? I'm afraid of brands like this because one side will die prematurely... Removable cable is a good sign!
Might pull the trigger on these as a gift to someone who doesn't like over ears.


----------



## sharpex

kalo86 said:


> Do you have a link please? Thanks



of course :

FAI DA TE AK3003 Steelseries Qualità in ear Auricolari Con Microfono Meglio di IE800 SE215 HIFI Cuffie marca Auricolare per tutto il telefono
http://s.aliexpress.com/I3ammUfa?


----------



## Olivieros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, yes, another happy Z5000 headfier. Captivating and magical are good words to describe these musical maestro.
> What is your audio source mate?



Just bought them!! I will let you know what I think of them. A friend of mine bought tennmak trio earbuds a while ago which he will soon receive. Ever had the chance to hear those?


----------



## Slater

doppelg said:


> Hey there again!
> 
> I posted before with the 2 xiaomi pro HD defective unit. So after the second one I asked for replacement which came in yesterday and these are working as intended finally! They sound very good but for me it feels like it has a little bit of sibilance and maybe a better tip would make them sound better. Any suggestion?
> 
> Other than these i have no problem with them! I checked and they are original. The 2 other from before original as well.



Unfortunately, the Xiaomi Pro HD has a bit of sibilance. Not much you can do about it. Foam tips help for some people, so maybe try that.

I don’t really notice it anymore though. My brain got used to it, and it’s only on some tracks.

Other than that they are good IEMs.


----------



## Slater

Strat Rider said:


> I will give those Starlines a try.
> 
> Thanks for the TIP tip @Slater.
> There was also a mention of New Bee Foams *edit that*..... @Crumblenaut recommended New Bee SILICONE tips. Sorry for the bad typing/thinking.
> ...



Usually foams decrease bass (at least for me). But sure, give them a try because everyone’s ears are different


----------



## Vin$ent (Jan 10, 2018)

For me it feels like foams decrease pretty much everything, basically a downgrade to the sound in most cases.

Then again, I've only tested like 7 iems.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 10, 2018)

Vin$ent said:


> For me it feels like foams decrease pretty much everything, basically a downgrade to the sound in most cases.
> 
> Then again, I've only tested like 7 iems.



I've found that foams always make sound more mellow. Sometimes this can be a very good thing. There are other aspects which are more important though - isolation, comfort, durability etc. Obviously you can't have it all. For anyone willing to try foams, Aliexpress has some amazing cheap foams which are effectively identical to many times more expensive Comply foams.

I got my last batch here, very inexpensive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> How will they stand the test of time? I'm afraid of brands like this because one side will die prematurely... Removable cable is a good sign!
> Might pull the trigger on these as a gift to someone who doesn't like over ears.


Housing is invincible. 
Cannot tell about how much time inner driver will last, but they are sure well protected. 
Z5000 can go trough third world war that will perhaps begin soon.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

sharpex said:


> Hi guys, did anyone try K3003 fake on Aliexpress at 60 euros?


Hi, must admit I don't like too assumed cloned chifi iem, I guess its due to all this Sennheiser IE800 cloned BS I heard and see (when I see a false Senn logo on it, I get mad cause after this you will have difficulty to find the real one on Ebay for example and buying IEM just for the look is nonsensical)...I think we must avoid fake IEM here as well as anywhere on Headfi. 

In another hand, anybody try the UiiSii CM5?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Uii...aae7-4ffb-b640-e30001a6e1af&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Starway

I did the blutack vent mod on the Tinaudio T2 and now I cant get it out. Im stuck with bass cannons


----------



## Pete7874

Can't you poke it with a needle?


----------



## Otto Motor

Starway said:


> I did the blutack vent mod on the Tinaudio T2 and now I cant get it out. Im stuck with bass cannons


You turned your perfectly fine earphone into a $10 cheapo. Congrats!


----------



## tancg

Do we need to get a better cable for better sound?



Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is the AK T8ie, it cost 700$ usd and use tesla technologies driver (from beyerdynamic):
> https://www.amazon.com/Astell-Kern-AK-T8iE-Beyerdynamic/dp/B01I3YP7U2
> 
> This is the Beyerdynamic Xelento, it cost 1000$ and use tesla tech driver:
> ...


----------



## waveriderhawaii

This is working right now from USA... Green and Black. This is the best deal I have seen. Previous low was $22 that I know of.

$16.99 with code KZZSR

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1512918.html


----------



## djmakemynight (Jan 11, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hi, must admit I don't like too assumed cloned chifi iem, I guess its due to all this Sennheiser IE800 cloned BS I heard and see (when I see a false Senn logo on it, I get mad cause after this you will have difficulty to find the real one on Ebay for example and buying IEM just for the look is nonsensical)...I think we must avoid fake IEM here as well as anywhere on Headfi.
> 
> In another hand, anybody try the UiiSii CM5?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Uii...aae7-4ffb-b640-e30001a6e1af&priceBeautifyAB=0



Yeah, me and a few others have the CM5. It's pretty decent and I listen to Hip Hop with them. They have strong bass. Lush and rich. On top of that, they don't drown the vocals. Feels like you are right in front of the stage.

Edit: the comfort from them is also great. I use them in bed.


----------



## Thomas De Brito

waveriderhawaii said:


> This is working right now from USA... Green and Black. This is the best deal I have seen. Previous low was $22 that I know of.
> 
> $16.99 with code KZZSR
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1512918.html


the link says discontinued for me !


----------



## Pete7874

Thomas De Brito said:


> the link says discontinued for me !


You have to choose the "WITH MIC" version.


----------



## ivo001

Thomas De Brito said:


> the link says discontinued for me !



Only the mic version is avaiable at the moment in green and in black.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tancg said:


> Do we need to get a better cable for better sound?


Well, from the cheaper seller (40 without-50with cable) cable look so so. If I were you I will buy the Z5000 without cable and find a mmcx of better quality, like a silver plated one, even the KZ mmcx is better than the one included I think. earhook are quite too popualr IMO, prefer a cable that can do both. Hard to find these days....


----------



## Otto Motor

waveriderhawaii said:


> This is working right now from USA... Green and Black. This is the best deal I have seen. Previous low was $22 that I know of.
> 
> $16.99 with code KZZSR
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1512918.html


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


>



I tried in mobile app to check out, and this is what appears.


 

Give a shout out in the gearbest thread. Maybe George gets something for you guys.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

What! Nice price for sure. 
Can't wait to receive mine, these look so promising, hope it will sound SMOOOOOOOOOOOTHLY DETAILED!


----------



## Zlivan

So, the PMV E01 finally arrived and here are some first impressions.

As you can see, there's a nice leather-like pouch, three sets of silicon tips plus a single pair of double flanged ones.
These earphones feel very nicely built and look just as good. Shells are made of metal, the cable is nice and thick, 3.5 mm jack looks sturdy enough, and there's a shirt clip to fight some of the microphonics from the cable. My only fear is that those gold painted details are going to wear off quickly.

From just a couple of songs that I had a chance to listen to with the E01s, I really like them. Gone quickly through supplied tips and settled for M sized and my first impressions are based on those. Double flanged just sound auwful if I don't shove them too deep, so they will probably never be used.

There's a well defined bass, followed by non-subdued mids and decent highs that are very comfortable to listen to. There's no harshness, sibilance nor piercing highs to my ears. Vocals are close.
Compared quickly to ZS5 that I often use, you can immediately feel the U shape of ZS5. The E01 are flatter, have closer and more present vocals and less pronaunced bass and highs. They also don't sound as open as ZS5 but not too closed in either, and they are less agressive in the upper mid region which sometimes bothers me with ZS5.

There seem to be two vents on the shells but I haven't bothered with those.

And that's it for now, I might add something when I've had some more time with them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Zlivan said:


> So, the PMV E01 finally arrived and here are some first impressions.
> 
> As you can see, there's a nice leather-like pouch, three sets of silicon tips plus a single pair of double flanged ones.
> These earphones feel very nicely built and look just as good. Shells are made of metal, the cable is nice and thick, 3.5 mm jack looks sturdy enough, and there's a shirt clip to fight some of the microphonics from the cable. My only fear is that those gold painted details are going to wear off quickly.
> ...




!!!!!!!!!!
Nice man.
It arrive quite fast...

This PMV sure don't look cheaply built, I like the L plug, are they heavy?

Okay, flatter sound, very very interesting, no V here, nice! What about imaging for a single driver?
Have you any IEM that have somewhat the ''same'' kind of soundsignature?

Thanks for the pics, these PMV look quality product from what I see


----------



## Otto Motor

waveriderhawaii said:


> This is working right now from USA... Green and Black. This is the best deal I have seen. Previous low was $22 that I know of.
> 
> $16.99 with code KZZSR
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1512918.html



Not sure whether I will trust KZ in the future. The early ZS3s and ZSTs were totally off in their tuning and were tacitly revised. The ZS5 vs.1 was replaced silently with the ZS5 v.2 chainsaw. My ES3 is a bass monster (also Vidal's), whereas audiobudget reports a lack of bass.

When the ZS5 was released early last summer, its initial price was twice as much as their second most expensive model...but the sound was not twice as good.

I expect differently tuned versions of the ZSR at widely varying prices will cause comparisons of apples and oranges in the forthcoming discussions.

Unreliable company.


----------



## Zlivan

@Nymphonomaniac

Not heavy at all, and they feel soft to the touch, it's onlly when you knock them toghether that you hear the clank and realize they're made of metal 
I'd say imaging is pretty good, but I'll need some more time. What I've noticed is drums sound very good, tighter and more natural than some of the oher iems I have.
And no, no iem comes to mind with similar signature but I'll have to go through the stuff to compare. Some of the earbuds or headphones I have may sound similar.

What I really like is this full and pleasant sound, no monster bass or overly bright highs and the vocals are very good.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Otto Motor said:


>



You are slow like turtle. These codes go fast my brother. It lasted less 4 hours after I posted it.


----------



## chickenmoon

Graphene drivers on the cheap: Blitzwolf BW-ES1 for just £11 on the official store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bli...ne-Earphones-With-Microphone/32795102140.html

Received a pair Tuesday and I have to say that, as is, they are great for bassheads but with bass reduced by around 6dB they are great for non-bassheads too.

Some people who mod them (in another forum) have said they sound better than xelentos after modding which is most certainly to be taken with a grain of salt...

At £11 I think they are a no-brainer. Sale lasts for another two days, not sure if it'll be renewed.


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> Not sure whether I will trust KZ in the future. The early ZS3s and ZSTs were totally off in their tuning and were tacitly revised. The ZS5 vs.1 was replaced silently with the ZS5 v.2 chainsaw. My ES3 is a bass monster (also Vidal's), whereas audiobudget reports a lack of bass.
> 
> When the ZS5 was released early last summer, its initial price was twice as much as their second most expensive model...but the sound was not twice as good.
> 
> ...



I only bought ZS5 v1 back when it was hot, impressed at first due to stable bass response, disappointed by everything else very quickly. It appears that ZS5v1 is the best KZ has made so far (according to what people are saying) and they even quietly revised that one... No wonder given that they essentially did this to every single IEM they've produced for what ever reason. In my opinion, KZ is one of the most overrated IEM companies out there joining Shure's dead sounding and Sennheiser's veiled sounding IEMs (again, don't come after me, it's an opinion).


----------



## VShaft

Finally got my T2 the other day, and after enjoying them for a couple of days I'm here to add my 2 cents to the pot.
*
TL;DR:* I like them. They're everything people said they would be (the good). So far I've been unable to confirm the bad.

They seem to handle everything I throw at them very nicely, from jazzy tunes, funky tunes, funky-jazzy tunes, post-rock, prog rock, acoustic, metal of all kinds, post-metal... not a song sounded bad with them, though they really shine with well-produced and mastered music. I've tried them on my Nokia 5 phone with and without the FiiO A1 portable amp - sounds about the same too me, but that wasn't really a critical listening session, so... at home the source is a FiiO E10K DAC/amp and this is where I like them the most. Files were either 320kbps mp3 or FLAC.

Some of the tracks I tested it with:

Electro Deluxe - Devil - nu-jazz, funk
Ivan Bonačić - Raven's Dilemma - jazz
Daniel Cavangh - The Exorcist - prog rock
The Pineapple Thief - In Exile - prog rock
Halma - Deep White - slowcore post-rock
Cosmograf - The Man Left in Space - prog-rock
Leprous - Illuminate - prog metal
Retrospective - End of Winter Lethargy - prog metal
Omega Massif - Unter Null - post-metal
Beastwars - Witches - sludge/stoner metal
Nami - Ariadna - prog-jazz-melodeath

They are smooth, neutral indeed, a tad on the bright side, but not sibilant. I think I really dig this sound signature. I didn't find them lacking in bass as some mentioned. Even in stock condition, the bass i enough for me.I thought I'd be missing it, since the PMV is definitely bassier, and my second favorite IEM after it is the KZ ATE-S which is also on the bassy side. But no, the T2 is simply right. The signature is very non-fatiguing, something I really appreciate. It reminds me of my ATH-M30 (the original, not the M##x variant), which is my favorite full-sized headphone that I currently own and absolutely adore.

Loving them in stock version, but I have bookmarked *dhruvmeena96's *micropore tape mod + recommendation for using SpinFit Twinblade tips for trying it out later down the road. His promises of sound improvements are very enticing, indeed and since every change made is reversible... can't hurt to try, right?

Finally, are the T2 worth the investment? *Definitely.*

HOWEVER...

I'm coming from the PMV A01 mk. II which I was completely satisfied with. Still am. The T2 was a _treat yo'self_ Christmas gift to myself, when I had some money to spare. Somebody mentioned side-grading, I think, a few pages back in this thread... and well, as much as I love the T2, I can't call it anything else than a side-grade to the PMV A01.* In other words, one $50 IEM is enough.* You don't need 2 or 3 or 4, your experience will not be _that_ different from model to model, provided that you get one whose sound signature _suits you_, of course. And serially buying budget IEMs is not that cheap, either. Get either a the PMV A01, or the T2, or the Z5000, or some XY model - but you don't need them all. Well, at least I don't


----------



## HungryPanda

Nice write up VShaft


----------



## Pete7874

VShaft said:


> Some of the tracks I tested it with:
> 
> Electro Deluxe - Devil - nu-jazz, funk
> Ivan Bonačić - Raven's Dilemma - jazz
> ...


Interesting tracks.  I've never heard of most of these.  Thanks for sharing!



> Loving them in stock version, but I have bookmarked *dhruvmeena96's *micropore tape mod + recommendation for using SpinFit Twinblade tips for trying it out later down the road. His promises of sound improvements are very enticing, indeed and since every change made is reversible... can't hurt to try, right?


I did the micropore tape mod on mine, and honestly I think there is too much mid bass now, to the point where it draws too much attention to itself.  I wish there was a less extreme bass mod possible.


----------



## smy1

What’s something good for maybe around $20 if i like the 4 in 1, ex800 and zs5.

Still want to try out the urbanfun but they kinda look childish lol.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

smy1 said:


> What’s something good for maybe around $20 if i like the 4 in 1, ex800 and zs5.
> 
> Still want to try out the urbanfun but they kinda look childish lol.



ADAX-HT06
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MZ7599W/ 
Price:  $16.09 & FREE Shipping on orders over $25

They are cheaper on Amazon. These are selling for $30 - $37 now on Aliexpress although I think they were cheaper at one point. They are tip as well as insertion dependent and are tied for 3rd place on Vidal's site. The tip is supposed to face downward in your ear but I find they sound better when you face the tips a little backwards with the cable going up towards the back of your ear at a 45 degree angle. I was just gonna write that they have some similarities to the EX800, but more bass, then I just read Loomisjohnson's review and he said "._.they remind me a lot of a Vivo XE800 with meatier midbass._" They are much more efficient than the ZS5 as well as the EX800 which at the time (some years ago), was my favorite sub $75 or so earphone. Also they seem to handle more power than the ZS5 which distorts a bit for me on my Fiio X3 at high volumes. Personally I prefer the ADAX-HT06 over the ZS5 v1 (mid production, not the first shrill ones) as well as the EX800. Just try a lot of tips and you should be good to go.


----------



## tancg

I thought so too.. haha thanks for the advice.

Do guys have a gearbest link for the Z5000 as well as a silver or gold plated earphone? 

Sadly, i kind of disliking the KZ ZS6 even after the mods, While I like its clarify and its bass, the treble was so sharp and piercing I had headaches after wearing for an hour. I wasnt particularly enjoying the over ear design. Hope Z5000 will be better!



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, from the cheaper seller (40 without-50with cable) cable look so so. If I were you I will buy the Z5000 without cable and find a mmcx of better quality, like a silver plated one, even the KZ mmcx is better than the one included I think. earhook are quite too popualr IMO, prefer a cable that can do both. Hard to find these days....


----------



## TLDRonin

The ZSR coupon still works for me



Should I snatch it up? Has anyone received one yet?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

VShaft said:


> Finally got my T2 the other day, and after enjoying them for a couple of days I'm here to add my 2 cents to the pot.
> *
> TL;DR:* I like them. They're everything people said they would be (the good). So far I've been unable to confirm the bad.
> 
> ...



Or get this:

 

No, just joking, that isnt good earbuds (buy it 1$ in a thriftstore yesterday with LOT of hope) and you talk about IEM. But, I buy too the PMV A01 MK2 and really like them, out of 50 pairs of IEM I own, there less than 10 that I use weekly, still, its EPICURISM for some, will you always drink the same beer or wine? Some can drink budweiser for life, other will always search for new favor: i'm from this batch of people (write review on rateabeer too LOL)....but, yeah, thats surely a maniacal habbit, I buy used clothes to have more money for IEM. But I really don't think the perfect all-in-one soundsignature IEM, earbuds or headphones exist, and think I need a different pair for every music style I listen too, goosebumps included. Metal, rock, post-rock and any instrumental guitar based music can deal with one good iem, its true, but if you listen to classical, including solo of piano, harp, harpsichord, cello, quartet, symphony, and jazz trio, quartet, octet, and electronic, and ambient, and choral, and folk, and old vinyl jazz and even rap, indie, perhaps some obscur pop and so and so....well, good luck to have just one IEM that will make you close your eyes for all this 2000 albums you listen every year...I guess i'm polygamous when it come to IEM loving, it take so little space in pocket, you can fit lot of them in there hehe

Nice impressions of T2 by the way, very like how I hear them, still find it lack a little bass, will surely try some gentle modding too....


----------



## Otto Motor

vladstef said:


> It appears that ZS5v1 is the best KZ has made so far (according to what people are saying) and they even quietly revised that one...
> 
> ...KZ is one of the most overrated IEM companies


The ZS5 are probably their technically best earphones. The company may be overrated with respect to their current  multi driver models, but they certainly produced some very reasonably priced gems in the past: HSD1, HDS3, EDR2, ATR...

Sennheiser are possibly the most competent headphone company out there. But they simply have too many models.


----------



## handwander

Might as well hold off on those ZSR orders for a few days -

https://www.gearbest.com/promotion-kz-earphones-special-1556.html


----------



## Ooztuncer (Jan 12, 2018)

tancg said:


> Sadly, i kind of disliking the KZ ZS6 even after the mods, While I like its clarify and its bass, the treble was so sharp and piercing I had headaches after wearing for an hour. I wasnt particularly enjoying the over ear design. Hope Z5000 will be better!



This +1.

Also, to my ears, they roll of high frequencies.

I also gave an order of Z5000 and a silver 4-core cable. Let's wait!

I chose below sellers ($55.65 total):
Z5000: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ass-Earphone-Headset-Earplug/32821515017.html
Cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...-Upgrade-Line-Headphone-Wire/32794136504.html
Foams (just in case - 5mm): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4Pa...am-Ear-Tips-Ear-Foam-Eartips/32839124389.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 12, 2018)

Look like the ZSR code should work for 500pcs now. If your in a hurry.

If anybody try it and it work please confirm!

Or if you wait 3 days....


----------



## 129207 (Jan 12, 2018)

After reading the positive reviews (5/5 on Audiobudget, for example) on the *LKER i8*, I decided to give 'em a shot and bought a pair off Ebay. Not that I need yet another IEM, because I have so many lying around the house I keep bumping into in ear monitors I forgot I even had. Vsonics, Hifimans, Brainwavz, Shure, Xiaomi, Sennheiser, Westone... Most have been a total waste of money, but hey. Whatever.  I enjoy my Vsonic GR07 most.






So, the LKER i8. In short; there is value there but it's definitely nothing spectacular. Presentation is solid, with a nice carrying case and overall packaging. I like the small form factor and finish of the hardware itself. Cable is a bit thin and microphonic, but nothing too horrible.

*Sound: *warm, confined soundstage, not much sparkle, lots of mid-bass, pronounced mids that nevertheless feel a bit lacking in resolution compared to something like my GR07. Not terrible for $40, but I prefer brighter IEMs, and resolution and sparkle over bass thump and warmth. All subjective ofcourse. If anything, they remind me A LITTLE of something like a Xiaomi Piston V2, but with less of a V-curve and more mids. Pretty good for electronic music, because the bass can be a lot of fun but I didn't like them at all for my prefered genre, which is metal. They can't deliver the crunch, resolution and treble detail to render electric guitars vividly, instead they smooth everything over in a thick and warm blanket of mids. 

The latest hypetrain I got on was the KZ ZS5, which I prefer over these. The KZ ZS5 has better imaging, a wider and more immersive soundstage and more treble sparkle, giving the illusion of more resolution and detail.

It's peculiar though, I don't "hear" these in-ears at all how the Audiobudget review describes them. I guess it's all about what you can compare them with. For example, If you've never heard an Etymotic or RE0, I guess your definition of "bright" is very different from mine. 

Oh well. :\


----------



## Ymer Niros

Ooztuncer said:


> This +1.
> 
> Also, to my ears, they roll of high frequencies.
> 
> ...



+1000 for the Z5000

Nymphonomaniac did not lie to us, they are fabulous. My only regret is not to have known them earlier, I would have saved money


----------



## Narayan23

Negakinu said:


> After reading the positive reviews (5/5 on Audiobudget, for example) on the *LKER i8*, I decided to give 'em a shot and bought a pair off Ebay. Not that I need yet another IEM, because I have so many lying around the house I keep bumping into in ear monitors I forgot I even had. Vsonics, Hifimans, Brainwavz, Shure, Xiaomi, Sennheiser, Westone... Most have been a total waste of money, but hey. Whatever.  I enjoy my Vsonic GR07 most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the LKER i8 also and we must be listening to different production models...to me they are resolution monsters, clarity and sparkle are amazing, vocals are fantastic but can call too much attention to themselves, for me these are slightly too analytical for long sessions, as a comparison the Urbanfun Hybrid seem pretty normal after listening to the LKER out of my laptop. The LKER also have in my opinion slightly better bass than the Urbanfun, there´s plenty of bass but it´s controlled and doesn´t interfere like the Urbanfun bass sometimes can (emphasis on sometimes, for me source dependant and more obvious when using my Galaxy S4 with Viper4Android). They´re the most comfortable iem I´ve worn and yes the cable is rather microphonic...bottom line is the Urbanfun is more balanced and I´m still looking for that perfect sub $100 iem.


----------



## wastan

smy1 said:


> What’s something good for maybe around $20 if i like the 4 in 1, ex800 and zs5.
> 
> Still want to try out the urbanfun but they kinda look childish lol.



Just get the hybrid in black and don't worry about the logo.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ymer Niros said:


> +1000 for the Z5000
> 
> Nymphonomaniac did not lie to us, they are fabulous. My only regret is not to have known them earlier, I would have saved money



Hehe, yeah, i'm not a sell ass dude that lie to others, but still, i'm always insecure that my ''hearing taste'' don't match others attempt! I'm very HAPPY to know you like them. I'm addict to the warm-liquid-bassy-sparkly soundsignature, very unique and engaging, I compare them with Tinaudio T2, and while my brain say T2 is more detailed-balanced and airy and ''should'' sound better, my ears just say Wow when listening to Z5000, I think its because of how vocal are presented as well as the dynamic it have and microdetails that are part of a whole lush imagin. Hope they will have a long life! Perhaps I will write a proper review of them so it can be know by more headfiers, now i'm not sure it will be produce long, but hotfi aliexpress store have them newly so perhaps if demand is there they will be for sell for years to come. Strangely...price is 20$ at HCK store.

About tesla driver....no other chifi IEM have this technology, wich is a shame....there a 300$ Hybrid tesla from Zhiyin....man, wish I was RICH! Can't imagine the sound it give with tesla dynamic + 4BA drivers....should be out of this world.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9e4db9a&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0

There a cheap Z3000, they don't look promising...but I wonder if anybody heard them here?????
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9e4db9a&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, I find an article about Beyernynamic tesla technology,  very well explained:
https://www.headphonezone.in/blogs/the-indian-audiophile/123389447-beyerdynamics-tesla-technology


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> There a cheap Z3000, they don't look promising...but I wonder if anybody heard them here?????




I have the Z3000 but have been getting too many new iems, headphones and buds so I need to listen to them again before I comment....maybe later tonight.


----------



## vladstef

After 60+ days of waiting, my Auglamour RT-1 arrived. I paid 36 euros for these on 11.11. from NiceHCK. This was a bundle - bluetooth module and RT-1 and probably a mistake with pricing at the time, but they still sent both so go figure. They came in separate boxes but the RT-1 came with bluetooth cables on them (not the regular cable) and bluetooth module had its own set of 2 pin cables. As you can see, it makes some of the things they come with useless (for this bundle anyways) - 3.5 to 6.3 adapter, shirt clip, case - all useless and a literal laugh out loud moment when I realized 

These have 2 imperfections as seen on a close up, on the left is a plastic that wasn't finished properly next to the seam and on the right is a line of removed upper layer of plastic finish - both of these are minor things but they are worth mentioning given that I expected a better finish overall on the bluetooth module and IEMs, they just aren't fully polished, there are seams visible on the bluetooth module, nozzles look very imprecise but functional etc. It is to be expected at this price, however at full 100$ I'd say absolutely not. All of these things are cosmetic and they do not reduce functionality nor are they visible unless closely inspecting. Disappointed a bit given how perfect RX-1 is. Bluetooth module is made out of spectacular silicone that feels beyond premium, a true surprise.

Now onto the really bad stuff. These have the worst case of driver flex that I've ever heard, I constantly keep thinking that I am MURDERING the drivers even when taking them out. They have a long nozzle but I keep hearing the driver flex as soon as the tips touch my ears and then through the whole struggle of getting the nozzle properly seated. Foam tips help a bit but it's still a crunchy road of "Did I destroy them already?". For the love of god Auglamour, revise these and give them a front vent, what is wrong with you...

Sound impressions: I actually don't have any 2 pin cables on me at this point so I can only give a short impression when using the bluetooth module (which has impressive connection and is 100% not a gimmicky item, though audio quality will obviously be worse than any proper cable would give). They sound bassy but impressive kinda, I feel similarly about these as I did with KZ ZS5v1 at first, just that these are better immediately - the first thing that leaves an impression is strong bass and uncanny feeling of a solid space being created - I have yet to see whether this is some good soundstage and depth, requires testing and a proper cable connection obviously. Treble is quite audible but it's already miles ahead in terms of comfort compared to ZS5. Will give a proper impression once I cable them, find the right tips, spend some time with them...


----------



## VShaft

Nymphonomaniac said:


> But, I buy too the PMV A01 MK2 and really like them, out of 50 pairs of IEM I own, there less than 10 that I use weekly, still, its EPICURISM for some, *will you always drink the same beer or wine?* Some can drink budweiser for life, other will always search for new favor: i'm from this batch of people (write review on rateabeer too LOL)...



Hm, but earphones are not consumables the way beer is. It would be better to say that for each beer your try you buy a new piece of beer glassware to drink it from.

Don't get me wrong, I _am_ curious, that's for sure. You mentioning the Z5000 certainly lit a spark: "What's this Tesla-driver, now? Sounds interesting, would love to hear it!" But I simply can't justify the spending to my own self. It pains me enough that my perfectly good PMV A01 will now most likely collect dust, as I'm not one to swap earphones for genres. Even if it's "only" $50, it feels to me like money thrown away, and this is what happens with all these side-grades. One IEM gets retired for a new, _slightly_ different one. And repeat.



Pete7874 said:


> Interesting tracks.  I've never heard of most of these.  Thanks for sharing!
> I did the micropore tape mod on mine, and honestly I think there is too much mid bass now, to the point where it draws too much attention to itself.  I wish there was a less extreme bass mod possible.



Hey, glad you liked the songs. I've gotten into a prog rock phase again lately, so that's why it dominates my playlists. It's helpful that artists in the genre usually take very good care of the production, so it's a treat listening to prog albums with the T2. And about the T2 modding, maybe I'll put it on hold for a while... the SpinFit Twinblade... $12 for two nail-sized pieces of silicone... don't sound that appealing anymore, I must add.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

VShaft said:


> Hm, but earphones are not consumables the way beer is. It would be better to say that for each beer your try you buy a new piece of beer glassware to drink it from.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I _am_ curious, that's for sure. You mentioning the Z5000 certainly lit a spark: "What's this Tesla-driver, now? Sounds interesting, would love to hear it!" But I simply can't justify the spending to my own self. It pains me enough that my perfectly good PMV A01 will now most likely collect dust, as I'm not one to swap earphones for genres. Even if it's "only" $50, it feels to me like money thrown away, and this is what happens with all these side-grades. One IEM gets retired for a new, _slightly_ different one. And repeat.



Hum, everybody live the way they want I guess, and about IEM need, some will find form factor and capability for noise reduction etc very usefull and impossible to achieve with one pair. I don't really see a point arguing about this really, its sub 100$ thread, some can buy 5-10 pairs of nice sounding IEM for a total of 50$....and there you got a pretty large collection that can cover all your musical needs or taste. True, lot of headfier here got the disease- as we call- whats the exact diagnose? Don't know but passion sure don't calculate all money spent, especially when on 5-20$ impulse for new audio experience....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the Z3000 but have been getting too many new iems, headphones and buds so I need to listen to them again before I comment....maybe later tonight.



Please do if you can mate, especially if they sound good.

Whats the new Iem list if I can ask too??


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 12, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Please do if you can mate, especially if they sound good.
> 
> Whats the new Iem list if I can ask too??



Everything is listed on my profile page.  I don't even know anymore what I have gotten when. This month I have been using headphones and buds more than IEMs. I have too much.  Feeling a bit overwhelmed.

BTW, my Z3000 is the white one.


----------



## Otto Motor

Narayan23 said:


> I have the LKER i8 also and we must be listening to different production models...to me they are resolution monsters, clarity and sparkle are amazing, vocals are fantastic
> 
> I´m still looking for that perfect sub $100 iem.


. 

I was listening to my Lkers yesterday: mid bass monster, horribly overdone, fun spoiling. Clarity etc. also not great. I also wonder whether ours have the same tuning. How much did you pay? I paid $38 which may have been a cheaper batch. But the original $64 are a joke.

As to getting your cheap miracle earphone - funny, I though about this this morning. And the clear and only winner is:

*Sony MH1C,* available for $22 on eBay (evango was a good seller, I am not related). Super earphones, praised by audiophiles on a website we are not allowed to mention here. Great stage, resolution, layering, instrument separation...but with a terrible flat, j-shaped cable and a remote only to be used with Sony phones.

Original price was $80 and they are easily worth that money in terms of sound. I compared to the ZS5 which sounded tinny in the mids and piercing in the treble, like a plastic toy. 

And guess what, I have never been keen on Sony.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 12, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> Vsonics, Hifimans, Brainwavz, Shure, Xiaomi, Sennheiser, Westone... Most have been a total waste of money, but hey.
> 
> 
> So, the LKER i8.
> ...



Agreed on all accounts and in every detail. LKER i8 were a waste of my money.


----------



## toddy0191

Nymphonomaniac said:


> True, lot of headfier here got the disease- as we call- whats the exact diagnose



Aspergers?


----------



## chickenmoon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> True, lot of headfier here got the disease- as we call- whats the exact diagnose?



I think it's called Gear Acquisition Syndrome or GAS... Other online communities I know such as Gearslutz and KvR have plenty of members who "suffer" from it...


----------



## vladstef (Jan 13, 2018)

@Otto Motor I said exactly the same thing (a bit less direct) in the MH1 thread.

Now, to continue with my impressions of Auglamour RT-1. Driver flex is very present and get this, with some silicone tips it literally dislodges the membrane and after a few seconds it pops back into place on its own - scary honestly. Tips only change the sound a tiny bit (quite rare for an IEM), so I settled with foams due to least driver flex. Ditched the bluetooth thingy very quickly, gonna be sitting on the audio shelf because it looks very nice and that's as far as its value goes for me, it limits the sound way way too much. With no 2 pin cable, I had to be crafty. I had a decent teflon 6N Silver plated OCC cable - 3.5mm jack on one side and not terminated on the other. So, logically, I just plugged raw wires inside 2 pin holes and taped it being careful not to tape over the faceplate which might hide some vent holes. 

Now, keep one thing in mind, according to many people stock cable is a big limiting factor for RT-1 and I actually have a decent cable on them. Using LG V20 as a source and this is how they sound to me:
Bloody amazing. Truly spectacular. They are balanced all the way and just have a boosted sub bass, more than I like but this is the easiest thing to EQ down and could change after some burn in. The most surprising thing is mid-range resolution and details combined with borderline ridiculous presentation - sound stage, depth and imaging are extremely well rounded for something this inexpensive (Compared to ZS5v1, width is similar but depth is incomparable as well as imaging which adds a whole new dimension). Mid range is several steps above ZS5 and is comparable to earbuds, vocals are pure and sound as transaprent as it gets, slightly balanced towards thinner sounds without sounding like they lack thickness. There is some harshness in treble on higher volume with some songs, remains to be seen whether it's BA peaking and can not handle it or it just requires burn in. These are definitely an all rounder but sub bass might be too much for some. I can not say this with certainty but I have every reason to believe that RT-1 plays in same or higher league than T2 with different sub bass relation to other frequencies. Finally, isolation is the best I've heard (it better be with that driver crunching) - it makes the sound stage and depth sound almost out of this world as it sounds like it's breaking physics a bit.

se215 < ZS5 < MH1c << re400 << RT-1


----------



## ruk84

Hi everyone, i've just started into serious listening. Am using a nw45 Dap now. Also, i've been shopping iems like all of you, and couldn't quite find anything to my liking besides my current fav soundmagic e80 (using spinfit cp100 tips). i've tried memxt x5, swing ie800, einsear t2, xiaomi hybrid pro hd (modded with the tape), but they all didn't quick stick with me. i have a brainwavz b100 on its way.. am just wondering if i should stop seeking? or should i go for z5000 or tin t2? lol..
also i listen mostly to live versions of songs and do like some bass though i don't think i'm a bass head.. thanks guys


----------



## Ymer Niros

ruk84 said:


> Hi everyone, i've just started into serious listening. Am using a nw45 Dap now. Also, i've been shopping iems like all of you, and couldn't quite find anything to my liking besides my current fav soundmagic e80 (using spinfit cp100 tips). i've tried memxt x5, swing ie800, einsear t2, xiaomi hybrid pro hd (modded with the tape), but they all didn't quick stick with me. i have a brainwavz b100 on its way.. am just wondering if i should stop seeking? or should i go for z5000 or tin t2? lol..
> also i listen mostly to live versions of songs and do like some bass though i don't think i'm a bass head.. thanks guys




I am a earbuds lover but the ZhiYin Z5000 have made me pass the dark side of the force. I have NiceHCK PK2, MX500, TP16 Musikmaker, Tomahawk, Seahf LD-3.0 320 Ohms, Auglamour RX1, TYHI-Z 32 and150, Kinera earbuds, Monk, Monk +, 2 or 3 pairs of Bose. This makes me sad, but Zhiyin Z5000 crush them all. I also have Toneking TW1, Advanced Sound S2000 and Tennmak Crazy Cello, they have become ridiculous or anemic
I don't know the T2 but the Z5000 sound wonderful and deliciously well
I listened to Tool , Puscifer and A Perfect Circle live, how to say? ......... Magic. Magic for bass, for drums, for Maynard's voice, for guitar, for everything


----------



## ruk84 (Jan 12, 2018)

Ymer Niros said:


> I am a earbuds lover but the ZhiYin Z5000 have made me pass the dark side of the force. I have NiceHCK PK2, MX500, TP16 Musikmaker, Tomahawk, Seahf LD-3.0 320 Ohms, Auglamour RX1, TYHI-Z 32 and150, Kinera earbuds, Monk, Monk +, 2 or 3 pairs of Bose. This makes me sad, but Zhiyin Z5000 crush them all. I also have Toneking TW1, Advanced Sound S2000 and Tennmak Crazy Cello, they have become ridiculous or anemic
> I don't know the T2 but the Z5000 sound wonderful and deliciously well
> I listened to Tool , Puscifer and A Perfect Circle live, how to say? ......... Magic. Magic for bass, for drums, for Maynard's voice, for guitar, for everything



Thanks bro. But there’s two seller in AliExpress selling z5000, nicechk and hotfi. The latter is much cheaper, which one you guys buy from ?


----------



## Ymer Niros

ruk84 said:


> Thanks bro. But there’s two seller in AliExpress selling z5000, nicechk and hotfi. The latter is much cheaper, which one you guys buy from ?



I took them at hotfi


----------



## HungryPanda

I always buy from jim NiceHCK, great service and always click on a coupon, you will get a couple of dollars off


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

toddy0191 said:


> Aspergers?


Yeah....perhaps. I always feel music loving can be a kind of autism, especially with IEM hehe...
But for multiple acquisition, more the price is high, less its an impulsive buy.
Got like, 20-30 pair of sub 20$, 10 pair of 30-50$, 5 pair of 50-100$ and for more than 100$ its only headphones.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> Everything is listed on my profile page.  I don't even know anymore what I have gotten when. This month I have been using headphones and buds more than IEMs. I have too much.  Feeling a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> BTW, my Z3000 is the white one.



WOW...
Impressive and diversify iem, earbuds and headphones collection


----------



## Narayan23

Otto Motor said:


> .
> 
> I was listening to my Lkers yesterday: mid bass monster, horribly overdone, fun spoiling. Clarity etc. also not great. I also wonder whether ours have the same tuning. How much did you pay? I paid $38 which may have been a cheaper batch. But the original $64 are a joke.
> 
> ...



I payed $34 for the LKER´s, yes $64 is way too much. Thanks for the tip on the Sony´s, I´ll do some reading on them but for that price they might do a Robert Palmer on me because they seem "simply irresistible"


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Narayan23 said:


> I payed $34 for the LKER´s, yes $64 is way too much. Thanks for the tip on the Sony´s, I´ll do some reading on them but for that price they might do a Robert Palmer on me because they seem "simply irresistible"



Be careful with those Sony MH1C. Some of them had something strange about the 3.5mm connector,. To make them work you had to do something weird like hold down one of the buttons, plug them in, then let go off the button. Either that or buy some sort of 3.5 to 3.5mm adapter for the end or wire your own in. Read up on this before you buy.


----------



## vladstef

waveriderhawaii said:


> Be careful with those Sony MH1C. Some of them had something strange about the 3.5mm connector,. To make them work you had to do something weird like hold down one of the buttons, plug them in, then let go off the button. Either that or buy some sort of 3.5 to 3.5mm adapter for the end or wire your own in. Read up on this before you buy.



This is only for the MH1 with green Sony logo on the back - had a strange mic that isn't friendly. MH1c is a revision that is only white/black on the back without green Sony logo - tried them and they work on modern Androids without issues. Bought a pair for 10$ locally, wanted to recable them but gave them to my brother who actually loves the cable (go figure.....). They sound amazing and full, absolutely amazing. Problem is availability because they aren't in production anymore.


----------



## chinmie

Did the earbud foam mod on my Svara Red, it tames down the highs and warmed the sound a little (giving it an earbud-y sound), it also reduces the driver flex happening because of the pourous foam lets the air slips better when i put them in my ears


----------



## udd3n

Z5000 vs Tennmak Pro? Cons pros on both of someone can compare them. Z5000 is much more expensive but as much better?


----------



## Otto Motor

waveriderhawaii said:


> Be careful with those Sony MH1C. Some of them had something strange about the 3.5mm connector,. To make them work you had to do something weird like hold down one of the buttons, plug them in, then let go off the button. Either that or buy some sort of 3.5 to 3.5mm adapter for the end or wire your own in. Read up on this before you buy.


Yes, but that was an earlier version.


----------



## vladstef

I need someone who has Auglamour RT-1 to confirm something. I've been looking for cables and found potential polarity issues. There are some angled 2pin cables on ali advertised for KZ lineup as well as RT-1, however, I think that KZ and Auglmour use different polarity with pins... Here is the link I am talking about.

KZ does this: ground is always towards front, and signal is towards the back. However, I think that Auglamour RT-1 uses this on the right side while the left side has plus signal towards the front and minus ground towards the back. I don't have original RT-1 cable to test this, I just want to know how the pins are organised when cable is properly seated on them (R-L logo facing away from your head). 
I am certain that RT1 has this kind of setup with pins but I can't properly tell which side has minus towards front and which one has plus - it sounds awfully similar when both drivers are out of phase compared to proper phasing. This is why I hate 2pin cables, information about polarity is impossible to find... MMCX is so much better in this regard.


----------



## DBaldock9

vladstef said:


> I need someone who has Auglamour RT-1 to confirm something. I've been looking for cables and found potential polarity issues. There are some angled 2pin cables on ali advertised for KZ lineup as well as RT-1, however, I think that KZ and Auglmour use different polarity with pins... Here is the link I am talking about.
> 
> KZ does this: ground is always towards front, and signal is towards the back. However, I think that Auglamour RT-1 uses this on the right side while the left side has plus signal towards the front and minus ground towards the back. I don't have original RT-1 cable to test this, I just want to know how the pins are organised when cable is properly seated on them (R-L logo facing away from your head).
> I am certain that RT1 has this kind of setup with pins but I can't properly tell which side has minus towards front and which one has plus - it sounds awfully similar when both drivers are out of phase compared to proper phasing. This is why I hate 2pin cables, information about polarity is impossible to find... MMCX is so much better in this regard.




There are tests on this website - http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php - for wiring, to check Left, Right, Center (in-phase), & Twisted (out of phase).


----------



## Otto Motor

I just applied the coupon and went for the KZ ZSR...thanks...CAD $21.68 plus fast shipping...now you poor guys have to deal with my comments on its sound.


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> I just applied the coupon and went for the KZ ZSR...thanks...CAD $21.68 plus fast shipping...now you poor guys have to deal with my comments on its sound.



I'd start right now and say that having "left" & "right" in gigantic is a pretty unimaginative design.  There are better ways to do that!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 13, 2018)

udd3n said:


> Z5000 vs Tennmak Pro? Cons pros on both of someone can compare them. Z5000 is much more expensive but as much better?


When i will be home tommorow I will give it a try and compare them....comfort wise the Pro win, as well as for sound isolation, but not sure about the rest, from what I remember Pro are darker and less engaging. Will see will see!

Edit: Just playing with EQ to see how Z5000 response and its again quite impressive, as said, bass is really prononced so for some it can be a drawback, good news is that EQ can play with it quite well and my test was to lower the 60kz sub bass of 1DB and it give more air to whole sound, after I put 1db more at 6khz and treble was even more ''wholy-sparkly''...anyway, right now I use the Faudio FA1 DAP that even if sound excellent lack in dynamic with certain music encoding wich can make feel the sound too digitaly detailed and I suspect the supposed ''non-Eq'' sound option call HIFI being a little tweaked too, especially in bass region...anyway, im not finish to play with EQ with Z5000 just for fun even if its not my style and I like it with EQ but with nice pairing DAP too. Z5000 really love neutral and clean audio source, like Ibasso DX90.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 13, 2018)

stryed said:


> I'd start right now and say that having "left" & "right" in gigantic is a pretty unimaginative design.  There are better ways to do that!


Also strange: it has 3 BA drivers and 1 dynamic driverNyp [correction: 2 BA drivers and 1 dynamic driver; thanks Nymphonomaniac], looks nondescript, and is substantially cheaper than their other 4 driver model, the ZS6.

I fear for the worst.

The ZSR was announced in early November and, as it looks, no unit has ever been shipped and therefore no reviews exist.


----------



## RvTrav

vladstef said:


> I need someone who has Auglamour RT-1 to confirm something. I've been looking for cables and found potential polarity issues. There are some angled 2pin cables on ali advertised for KZ lineup as well as RT-1, however, I think that KZ and Auglmour use different polarity with pins... Here is the link I am talking about.
> 
> KZ does this: ground is always towards front, and signal is towards the back. However, I think that Auglamour RT-1 uses this on the right side while the left side has plus signal towards the front and minus ground towards the back. I don't have original RT-1 cable to test this, I just want to know how the pins are organised when cable is properly seated on them (R-L logo facing away from your head).
> I am certain that RT1 has this kind of setup with pins but I can't properly tell which side has minus towards front and which one has plus - it sounds awfully similar when both drivers are out of phase compared to proper phasing. This is why I hate 2pin cables, information about polarity is impossible to find... MMCX is so much better in this regard.




I have the RT-1 with the original cable, I have the TRN silver up-grade cable and I have the Silver KZ up-grade cable for the ZST.  I just tested all these with the RT-1 and I couldn't notice any difference in the sound.  The original cable didn't work for me because it was so springy that every time I moved I lost the seal in my left ear.  The TRN cable is very nice and has formed ear guides without a wire.  For some reason I continued having an issue with the seal in my left ear.  I saw Auglamour's new F100  which looks to be the same shape without a removable cable and it shows it being worn cable down.  The KZ cable I have is one of the originals that didn't have the wire ear guides and I had trimmed it down to work with the KZ ZS.  What I found worked really well for me was using this KZ cable switching the Left and Right earphones and wearing them cable down.  This provided me with a better fit in my left ear so that I didn't have to keep repositioning to keep the seal. I might be wrong and if so I'm sure I will be corrected but I don't think the +/- matters as long as it is the same for both earphones. They are either in phase (both the same) or out of phase (one is different than the other).


----------



## waveriderhawaii

vladstef said:


> This is only for the MH1 with green Sony logo on the back - had a strange mic that isn't friendly. MH1c is a revision that is only white/black on the back without green Sony logo - tried them and they work on modern Androids without issues. Bought a pair for 10$ locally, wanted to recable them but gave them to my brother who actually loves the cable (go figure.....). They sound amazing and full, absolutely amazing. Problem is availability because they aren't in production anymore.



Thanks brah.  I bought a pair of them some years ago. I had the weird ones (I guess they had the green logo, I really don't remember). I used to just listen to them in my room plugged into a Vmoda cable which did the trick. One day I plugged them into my Fiio X3 and it turned the X3 off. Never had that happen before so I through the MH1's away. I didn't wanna chance them blowing up the X3.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Also strange: it has 3 BA drivers and 1 dynamic driver, looks nondescript, and is substantially cheaper than their other 4 driver model, the ZS6.
> 
> I fear for the worst.
> 
> The ZSR was announced in early November and, as it looks, no unit has ever been shipped and therefore no reviews exist.



Isn't the ZSR suppose to be a 1D+2BA iem?


----------



## vladstef

RvTrav said:


> I have the RT-1 with the original cable, I have the TRN silver up-grade cable and I have the Silver KZ up-grade cable for the ZST.  I just tested all these with the RT-1 and I couldn't notice any difference in the sound.  The original cable didn't work for me because it was so springy that every time I moved I lost the seal in my left ear.  The TRN cable is very nice and has formed ear guides without a wire.  For some reason I continued having an issue with the seal in my left ear.  I saw Auglamour's new F100  which looks to be the same shape without a removable cable and it shows it being worn cable down.  The KZ cable I have is one of the originals that didn't have the wire ear guides and I had trimmed it down to work with the KZ ZS.  What I found worked really well for me was using this KZ cable switching the Left and Right earphones and wearing them cable down.  This provided me with a better fit in my left ear so that I didn't have to keep repositioning to keep the seal. I might be wrong and if so I'm sure I will be corrected but I don't think the +/- matters as long as it is the same for both earphones. They are either in phase (both the same) or out of phase (one is different than the other).



Thanks for this reply even though I am confused more than ever about this. Either you've been listening with wrong polarity all this time or I am crazy... I have 2 pairs of those small cables that go to the bluetooth module, one pair is RT-1 2 pin and other pair is regular 2 pin cable. Here is the thing, I just reconfirmed my findings, regular 2 pin connector compared to RT-1's has one side different in terms of polarity. I also did confirm this by listening to polarity tests online and for me only one question remains - which side of RT-1 is different compared to other IEMs. The regular 2 pin cables for bluetooth don't have a clear indication how they go into IEMs, they have L and R marks on the silver part but on the connectors there is only a small circular hole on one side of the connector - if I assume that that hole is supposed to go towards the head then left side of RT-1 is inverted and ground goes back while signal is towards the front.

You have all the tools to make a definitive conclusion, you just have to check the original RT-1 cable compared to KZ or TRN cables. Test closed circuits and see what part of the 3.5mm jack is connected to which pin on cables - if you have no experience, tip of the 3.5mm jack is L+, second part is R+ and last metal part is common ground  R- and L- (having one more metal part would be for the microphone if any of the cables has it). I didn't have voltmeter so I tested it with a battery and a TV remote, you could use a small LED or anything that will show you whether the circuit is closed or not.


----------



## RvTrav

vladstef said:


> Thanks for this reply even though I am confused more than ever about this. Either you've been listening with wrong polarity all this time or I am crazy... I have 2 pairs of those small cables that go to the bluetooth module, one pair is RT-1 2 pin and other pair is regular 2 pin cable. Here is the thing, I just reconfirmed my findings, regular 2 pin connector compared to RT-1's has one side different in terms of polarity. I also did confirm this by listening to polarity tests online and for me only one question remains - which side of RT-1 is different compared to other IEMs. The regular 2 pin cables for bluetooth don't have a clear indication how they go into IEMs, they have L and R marks on the silver part but on the connectors there is only a small circular hole on one side of the connector - if I assume that that hole is supposed to go towards the head then left side of RT-1 is inverted and ground goes back while signal is towards the front.
> 
> You have all the tools to make a definitive conclusion, you just have to check the original RT-1 cable compared to KZ or TRN cables. Test closed circuits and see what part of the 3.5mm jack is connected to which pin on cables - if you have no experience, tip of the 3.5mm jack is L+, second part is R+ and last metal part is common ground  R- and L- (having one more metal part would be for the microphone if any of the cables has it). I didn't have voltmeter so I tested it with a battery and a TV remote, you could use a small LED or anything that will show you whether the circuit is closed or not.



OK  left side connector placed in front of me with L marking facing up and pins pointing to my left. Current to tip of 3.5mm jack circuit is complete on bottom pin (closest to me).  All 3 cables are the same and none of the cables have controls or mics.  I can see no L/R markings on the RT-1 however where the connector goes in it is rounded on one side the original RT-1 cable however fits either way, the directions state that the R/L markings should be facing out.  This is the same for the KZs and TRN V10.  When I wear the RT-1s cable down I put the right earpiece in my left ear and hook up the left side of the cable into it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Zlivan

It could be just reversed polarity on one side of that specific pair.
I've seen a bunch of reports with other brands, perhaps Auglamour is not immune to qc issues also.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Isn't the ZSR suppose to be a 1D+2BA iem?


Yes, I cannot count today.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 13, 2018)

RvTrav said:


> OK  left side connector placed in front of me with L marking facing up and pins pointing to my left. Current to tip of 3.5mm jack circuit is complete on bottom pin (closest to me).  All 3 cables are the same and none of the cables have controls or mics.  I can see no L/R markings on the RT-1 however where the connector goes in it is rounded on one side the original RT-1 cable however fits either way, the directions state that the R/L markings should be facing out.  This is the same for the KZs and TRN V10.  When I wear the RT-1s cable down I put the right earpiece in my left ear and hook up the left side of the cable into it.  Hope this helps.



OK, fantastic to know - left side is definitely proper on all of the things that you own and I can live now knowing at least that my left side will be in proper polarity by using the standard 2 pin orientation - front being negative and back being positive. From there I will adjust right side to be opposite of that and then it's ok for me. Makes me wonder, have they done a revision of some sorts because cables that come with RT-1 for bluetooth when connected properly (R and L marks facing outwards, indentation in plastic of the male connector matches the shape of the female connector)  sound proper, and reversing one side clearly makes it sound out of phase.
This comment has been amazing, thank you so much!!




Zlivan said:


> It could be just reversed polarity on one side of that specific pair.
> I've seen a bunch of reports with other brands, perhaps Auglamour is not immune to qc issues also.



True in general, but then this would mean that one of my IEMs has reversed polarity AND one of the cables has reversed polarity - pretty sure that even KZ does better than that.



To summarize, the issue that I had was not having an original RT1 cable and only having bluetooth cables - then I detected that IEMs are only properly phased once one side has ground towards the front and other towards the back or wise versa and wanted to see which one makes them both phased like they should be and not both phased like they shouldn't be (just to be safe, many people think that it's ok to have both sides out of phase on IEMs). My findings go well with the shape of the female 2 pin connector on RT1 which is asymmetrical and mounted differently on both sides, not both facing left or right but faced towards one another. Anyways, whatever the case ended up being, I will just stay away from angled 2 pin connectors and focus on straight 2 pin connectors which you can turn however you want to when connecting to IEM.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

*Original Xiaomi Mi Capsule *

$7.98
With LIMITED code DS0803. https://www.dresslily.com/original-xiaomi-mi-capsule-design-product2683869.html?lkid=12392261

I have no idea who dresslily.com is, but they got a  8.80/10 with 1,688 reviews at Resellerratings.com. Code is working as of this moment. I just tried it. Free shipping is 15-30 business days but they have other options. Please note that when you add it to your cart, it will add Shipping Insurance for $1.44. You can un-select it when you go to choose your shipping method.


----------



## Ishaan

Hey,
My se215 finally broke apart after faithfully serving me for 5 years. I recently learned about chifi and decided to give it a try. Its a vast world and I'm having a hard time.

Can you guys recommend some iems which which have similar mids like se215 with slightly better highs and tighter base?

I'm getting a good deal on KZ ZS5 but looking through the posts, it seems very controversial. It looks like downgrade when comparing mids with se215. 
I don't want to spend over 25$ as shipping to my country is a bit sketchy.

All help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## vladstef

Ishaan said:


> Hey,
> My se215 finally broke apart after faithfully serving me for 5 years. I recently learned about chifi and decided to give it a try. Its a vast world and I'm having a hard time.
> 
> Can you guys recommend some iems which which have similar mids like se215 with slightly better highs and tighter base?
> ...



Shure se215 has an outdated tonality by current standards, warmth in the bass yet no treble, it's like half of a V shape.
ZS5 compared to se215 - more bass and instead of missing treble it adds a piercing sound to everything. Sound stage is incomparable given how bad it is on se215. It's very V shaped though and it masks the mid range way too much imho.
The IEM that impressed me recently is Auglamour RT-1 and it's better at everything compared to se215, somethings by a serious margin like mid range resolution, clarity, treble, sound stage, sub bass stability - and on top of everything it's as comfortable and as isolating as se215. Tonality is different though, there is a lot more of upper mid range on RT-1 which actually puts it somewhere towards a V shape sound.


----------



## TLDRonin

Are the zs5 votes for the v1 version?


----------



## riffrafff

TLDRonin said:


> Are the zs5 votes for the v1 version?



How can one tell them apart?


----------



## Ishaan (Jan 15, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Shure se215 has an outdated tonality by current standards, warmth in the bass yet no treble, it's like half of a V shape.
> ZS5 compared to se215 - more bass and instead of missing treble it adds a piercing sound to everything. Sound stage is incomparable given how bad it is on se215. It's very V shaped though and it masks the mid range way too much imho.
> The IEM that impressed me recently is Auglamour RT-1 and it's better at everything compared to se215, somethings by a serious margin like mid range resolution, clarity, treble, sound stage, sub bass stability - and on top of everything it's as comfortable and as isolating as se215. Tonality is different though, there is a lot more of upper mid range on RT-1 which actually puts it somewhere towards a V shape sound.



Thanks a lot. Though ordering this is an expensive gamble. I do not received half of the things I order from aliexpress and am able to get refund on half of that.
Are there other places with a better deal? If not then any other good iems for under 25$ that I'm willing to risk.

EDIT: Found it on gearbest for 55$. I'll keep checking for sale daily. Hopefully I can get my hands on them soon.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> In another hand, anybody try the UiiSii CM5?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-778#post-13737081


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> About tesla driver....no other chifi IEM have this technology, wich is a shame....there a 300$ Hybrid tesla from Zhiyin....man, wish I was RICH! Can't imagine the sound it give with tesla dynamic + 4BA drivers....should be out of this world.



I too have been thinking about the ZhiYin QT5 in the back of my mind.

I would not spend that much on an IEM, but the thought of an even more powerful tesla dynamic PLUS BA drivers. Wow!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I too have been thinking about the ZhiYin QT5 in the back of my mind.
> 
> I would not spend that much on an IEM, but the thought of an even more powerful tesla dynamic PLUS BA drivers. Wow!



Yeah, my hope about these downward a little....when I read very mitiged Headfi review about them. The joy about this type of particular dynamic drivers is perhaps better to be enjoy in one piece. Still really enjoying my Z5000.............now, I repeat way too much myself, will write a review, need too. 

Another thing I need is to mod the ZS6, cause right now: they take dust.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*DEAL WITH IT.* Final Score.

*KZ ZS5 (at less than 30$) *
43 vote(s)
29.7%
* Tinaudio T2 (50$) *
36 vote(s)
24.8%
*E-MI C1880 (less than 30$) *

15 vote(s)
10.3%
*Urbanfun Hybrid *

12 vote(s)
8.3%
*EMX500 *

11 vote(s)
7.6%


*KZ ED9 (at 12$, yep) *

10 vote(s)
6.9%
*VIDO (3-6$) *

9 vote(s)
6.2%


* MEMT X5 *
3 vote(s)
2.1%
* Nicehck BRO (20-24$) *
3 vote(s)
2.1%
* TY HiZ 32ohm *
3 vote(s)
2.1%


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Now, Monday will be the 1-10$ best IEM poll.

Please PM me suggestions (not more than 5), I prefer this way so its secret, will choose 10 ''best'' choices.


----------



## liquidrats

hi guys, how's tin audio T2, Zhi Yin Z5000 compare against GR07, or even etymotics? I want to get a cheaper iem for gym use.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

udd3n said:


> Z5000 vs Tennmak Pro? Cons pros on both of someone can compare them. Z5000 is much more expensive but as much better?


Okay, give fast listen to the beloved Tennmak Pro vs Z5000.
Pro: Brighter, airier, harsher, dryier, easier to drive, more comfy, deeper soundstage
Z5000: Smoother but with more highs sparkle, bassier (better bass too), warmer, thicker, more natural and musical vocal and mids, larger soundstage, better dynamic and note impact, more microdetails but as bass have more decay its not in your face like with the Pro but as impact its better in some complexe track you hear more easily the background instrumental.

I prefer musicality of Z5000, and comfort of PRO.

Audio source: Xduoo XD-05 with Foobar. (tracks: Jessica Pratt, Esmerine, Jon Balke & Siwan, Max Cooper)


----------



## Rendster

Does Kz zs5 sound better than the graphene mx760?


----------



## Otto Motor

Ishaan said:


> Hey,
> My se215 finally broke apart after faithfully serving me for 5 years. I recently learned about chifi and decided to give it a try. Its a vast world and I'm having a hard time.
> 
> Can you guys recommend some iems which which have similar mids like se215 with slightly better highs and tighter base?
> ...


Check out the Brainwavz B100...usually on sale for $40 - available on amazon, for example. Outstanding value and in the best of 2017 in many blogs. Look for reviews. They lean towards a more neutral tuning. I love them. If you want to stay within the $25...hmmm...Sony MH1C...$22 on eBay (formerly $80)...excellent earphones. I don't think the Urbanfun Hifi at $20-22 constitute a better value.


----------



## ScareCrow700

Otto Motor said:


> Check out the Brainwavz B100...usually on sale for $40 - available on amazon, for example. Outstanding value and in the best of 2017 in many blogs. Look for reviews. They lean towards a more neutral tuning. I love them. If you want to stay within the $25...hmmm...Sony MH1C...$22 on eBay (formerly $80)...excellent earphones. I don't think the Urbanfun Hifi at $20-22 constitute a better value.



IMO, the URBANFUN have better imaging and a more accurate soundstage than the MH1c and vocals sound a little more natural with them, but they have more mid-bass which can get annoying with certain music. 
Also, the cable on my URBANFUN became problematic after a couple of months, so it could have just been the "honeymoon" phase with them that made me prefer them.


----------



## bsoplinger

Although HiFiMan isn't what I'd put into the Chi-Fi category,  this deal sort of fits what I look for in this thread. Deals on IEMs that may be from obscure or unknown companies that sound better than their price. Currently at both the HiFiMan store and Amazon they're selling their RE-600s for $99 which I think is a good deal. I own a pair. They're tiny, good for sleeping or a nap, have a good semi flat sonic signature. About the only bad thing about them are the included ear tips. They have double flange, 2 types of single flange and foamies. The extra whitish ones are the best of the lot but I couldn't get a really decent seal until I tip rolled to the KZ style clear silicone ones with the spiral webbing and blue nozzle color. Then excellent sound all across the spectrum.

Apologies for posting a non Chinese company on the thread.


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> ...I couldn't get a really decent seal until I tip rolled to the KZ style clear silicone ones with the spiral webbing and blue nozzle color. Then excellent sound all across the spectrum.



KZ Turbo/Whirlwind (wide bore)?


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> KZ Turbo/Whirlwind (wide bore)?


Yeah, those. I get the best sound from a number of different IEMs using those over whatever they were packaged with. Not necessarily the best fit though but I'm guessing that is dependent on both the nozzle diameter and length of the particular model IEM versus anything inherent in the tip itself.


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> Yeah, those. I get the best sound from a number of different IEMs using those over whatever they were packaged with. Not necessarily the best fit though but I'm guessing that is dependent on both the nozzle diameter and length of the particular model IEM versus anything inherent in the tip itself.



Yeah, they're good tips. They can be fragile though - they tear easily where indicated by the arrow. The tear can be hard to detect, and it affects the sound. So regularly check for tears.

Luckily they are cheap to buy. I just wish they were more robust.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 15, 2018)

ScareCrow700 said:


> IMO, the URBANFUN have better imaging and a more accurate soundstage than the MH1c and vocals sound a little more natural with them, but they have more mid-bass which can get annoying with certain music.
> A.


Not sure about the soundstage/imaging (would have to check) but I definitely agree on the mid bass...which is fatiguing for me...similar to the Lkeri8.

Addendum: comparing Urbanfun and Sony listening to the current Star Wars Soundtrack. Difficult...the Urbs are definitely impressive at higher volumes.


----------



## weedophile

Just a heads up. Tinaudio T2 is on sale in the forbidden shop


----------



## mandello

Could you give a link please?


----------



## weedophile

Link cant be shared here. PM sent


----------



## mandello

Ok, thanks!!


----------



## bsoplinger

weedophile said:


> Just a heads up. Tinaudio T2 is on sale in the forbidden shop


They see to be $49.99 which is the same price the other AliExpress sellers are charging or am I missing something?


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> Yeah, they're good tips. They can be fragile though - they tear easily where indicated by the arrow. The tear can be hard to detect, and it affects the sound. So regularly check for tears.
> 
> Luckily they are cheap to buy. I just wish they were more robust.


Wish I could buy them in lots of 6 of the same size. I don't think I've ever used the small size. Granted at $0.99 for a 6 pack, 2 pair each s, m and l, they still aren't very expensive.


----------



## ruk84

weedophile said:


> Just a heads up. Tinaudio T2 is on sale in the forbidden shop


Link for me please ?


----------



## skajohyros

ruk84 said:


> Link for me please ?


Just search for tin audio T2. Sale price is $33.


----------



## ivo001

Seems to be a mobile only deal. Can find it in the app. But I wonder if it is with or without cable.


----------



## ruk84

So, tin audio t2 or Zhi yin z5000? I think my ear canal is small, so far, I only found soundmagic e80 to be comfy >_<


----------



## HungryPanda

Tin Audio T2, neutral and crystal clear. Got the ZhiYin Z500 today and it is a bass cannon with silicone tips (awesome). It came with an earbud foam over a medium silicone tip and that sounded very good


----------



## ruk84

HungryPanda said:


> Tin Audio T2, neutral and crystal clear. Got the ZhiYin Z500 today and it is a bass cannon with silicone tips (awesome). It came with an earbud foam over a medium silicone tip and that sounded very good


i like it low profile in my ears. you know like  you won't feel it's there that kind. Is z5000 that kind?


----------



## Otto Motor

skajohyros said:


> Just search for tin audio T2. Sale price is $33.


That's the Black Friday price.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Slater said:


> Yeah, they're good tips. They can be fragile though - they tear easily where indicated by the arrow. The tear can be hard to detect, and it affects the sound. So regularly check for tears. Luckily they are cheap to buy. I just wish they were more robust.



HAH. Mine ripped too. Too lazy to take a pic right now.



bsoplinger said:


> Wish I could buy them in lots of 6 of the same size. I don't think I've ever used the small size. Granted at $0.99 for a 6 pack, 2 pair each s, m and l, they still aren't very expensive.



When you buy them send a msg to the vendor on Ali. Ask them for "X" amount of "X" size. I do it all the time. I have done it with these two companies as well as the unmentionable.

Smart Electronic Factory

NiceHCK Audio Store


----------



## loomisjohnson

i just received the dzat dt-10 (dd/2ba hybrid). i just started listening, but i gotta say it's the most beautiful, comprehensive unboxing/accessory experience you'll encounter--these guys put chanel and gucci to shame. iems themselves are impeccably built and jewel-like (i was massively impressed with the aesthetics of the $20 df-10, but this is on another level). will post review on the aproear site in due course, but this looks like a winnah...


----------



## ruk84

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received the dzat dt-10 (dd/2ba hybrid). i just started listening, but i gotta say it's the most beautiful, comprehensive unboxing/accessory experience you'll encounter--these guys put chanel and gucci to shame. iems themselves are impeccably built and jewel-like (i was massively impressed with the aesthetics of the $20 df-10, but this is on another level). will post review on the aproear site in due course, but this looks like a winnah...



lol.. yeah they can look quite pleasing.. do get back with the sound impression ?


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received the dzat dt-10 (dd/2ba hybrid)....but this looks like a winnah...


At $80, they better be fantastic.


----------



## HungryPanda

ruk84 said:


> i like it low profile in my ears. you know like  you won't feel it's there that kind. Is z5000 that kind?


 the ZhiYin Z3000 are the lowest profile of all, I can sleep with those in. The Z5000 are barrel type but do not protrude too much once inserted


----------



## chinmie

just placed an order for the T2. now..  i wait


----------



## bsoplinger

ivo001 said:


> Seems to be a mobile only deal. Can find it in the app. But I wonder if it is with or without cable.


I just looked using the mobile app, which coincidentally is the only way I can use PayPal for purchases, and in the question section there was just that question along with a response of yes a MMCX cable.


----------



## riffrafff

weedophile said:


> Just a heads up. Tinaudio T2 is on sale in the forbidden shop



I guess I'm out of the loop.  I cannot find a list of banned links/shops/vendors etc. in the FAQs or Rules, or Terms Of Service.  How does one know what is forbidden?


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> i just received the dzat dt-10 (dd/2ba hybrid). i just started listening, but i gotta say it's the most beautiful, comprehensive unboxing/accessory experience you'll encounter--these guys put chanel and gucci to shame. iems themselves are impeccably built and jewel-like (i was massively impressed with the aesthetics of the $20 df-10, but this is on another level). will post review on the aproear site in due course, but this looks like a winnah...


M`kay, eagerly waiting for impressions. I do not like its shape but inside stuff looks good (cross-over?). Can You compare those with IT01 or Toneking nine tails for example?


----------



## B9Scrambler

riffrafff said:


> I guess I'm out of the loop.  I cannot find a list of banned links/shops/vendors etc. in the FAQs or Rules, or Terms Of Service.  How does one know what is forbidden?



You think something like that would exist, but naaaaaaa...... Word of mouth baby!!! Here's the link to info on the banner seller and why;

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post_12676708


----------



## bsoplinger

riffrafff said:


> I guess I'm out of the loop.  I cannot find a list of banned links/shops/vendors etc. in the FAQs or Rules, or Terms Of Service.  How does one know what is forbidden?


Don't feel bad, someone had to enlighten me about the issue when I remarked about a product being sold by the-seller-who-shall-not-be-named©®™ (or tswsnbn for short ) and even posted a link to the product. Thanks to that help I was able to change the link to another seller and avoid any issues with the powers that be here at Head-fi. In general you can find about the same price for anything that seller offers from another supplier, excluding things like this what looks like a leftover Black Friday price. AliExpress does pressure companies to make app only prices because they are really pushing their app so perhaps it isn't a leftover price but that company's app only deal.


----------



## loomisjohnson

CoiL said:


> M`kay, eagerly waiting for impressions. I do not like its shape but inside stuff looks good (cross-over?). Can You compare those with IT01 or Toneking nine tails for example?


they are a thing of beauty--early sound impressions positive. i don't have the it01 or toneking, but will probably glom onto some eventually


----------



## bsoplinger (Jan 16, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> they are a thing of beauty--early sound impressions positive. i don't have the it01 or toneking, but will probably glom onto some eventually


Where did you find them. My Google-Foo is off today, couldn't find a hint of these. Lots of DF10, DR10 but no DT10


----------



## loomisjohnson

ak audio on ali


----------



## riffrafff

B9Scrambler said:


> You think something like that would exist, but naaaaaaa...... Word of mouth baby!!! Here's the link to info on the banner seller and why;
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post_12676708



Well, okay then.       Thanks for that info.


----------



## stryed

Really like the dzat dt-10 look! How's the build quality history of this brand? 

I'm on the look out for a NOT over ears IEMs as a birthday gift and the Zhiyin z5000 and this dzat seems interesting! Or, I could get the takstar pro 82 headphones which I'm sure will please.

Detachable cables are a must with this guy though!


----------



## stryed (Jan 16, 2018)

double post (forgive my internet lag...)


----------



## stryed

Oh so this is why the Swing IE800 is not to be mentioned?



B9Scrambler said:


> You think something like that would exist, but naaaaaaa...... Word of mouth baby!!! Here's the link to info on the banner seller and why;
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...iems-amps-dacs.684159/page-2008#post_12676708


----------



## stryed (Jan 16, 2018)

double post


----------



## stryed (Jan 16, 2018)

TRIPLE  post (terrible lag!)


----------



## Slater

ruk84 said:


> i like it low profile in my ears. you know like  you won't feel it's there that kind. Is z5000 that kind?



Advanced Sound S2000 is low profile. Like ridiculously low. You don't even remember you're wearing an IEM. And only $20 to boot.


----------



## vladstef

Just ordered TinAudio T2 from banned seller... 28 euros is a fantastic price, the cable could've cost this much just going from the looks. By the way, I think that they made a small change to the cable, judging by recent feedback on ali - they removed heat shrink Y split in favor of a metal one and replaced beige MMCX for a transparent one. They should've used a silver 3.5mm jack and completed the neutral look. This looks like an updated cable.


----------



## enricoalba

Hi guys i'm new and i want to buy a good in ear monitor for my band, i need some advice. Wich is the best in that list in your opinion?
i nedd good sound quality and good isolation. Thanks!!


----------



## loomisjohnson

stryed said:


> Really like the dzat dt-10 look! How's the build quality history of this brand?
> 
> I'm on the look out for a NOT over ears IEMs as a birthday gift and the Zhiyin z5000 and this dzat seems interesting! Or, I could get the takstar pro 82 headphones which I'm sure will please.
> 
> Detachable cables are a must with this guy though!


the dzat can be worn either way and has two nice mmcx cables--an over ear (non mic) and straight mic cable. i've only owned the dazat df10 previously, which is beautifully built for $20. the zhiyin looks very solid and is getting good reviews, but i ain't heard it.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> Just ordered TinAudio T2 from banned seller... 28 euros is a fantastic price, the cable could've cost this much just going from the looks. By the way, I think that they made a small change to the cable, judging by recent feedback on ali - they removed heat shrink Y split in favor of a metal one and replaced beige MMCX for a transparent one. They should've used a silver 3.5mm jack and completed the neutral look. This looks like an updated cable.



Nice change. More tips too. Glad to see they tossed in some wide bore ones.


----------



## chinmie

riffrafff said:


> I guess I'm out of the loop.  I cannot find a list of banned links/shops/vendors etc. in the FAQs or Rules, or Terms Of Service.  How does one know what is forbidden?



Try search for tin audio from the app, then sort the result from the lowest price first. You will find them


----------



## liquidrats (Jan 16, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Just ordered TinAudio T2 from banned seller... 28 euros is a fantastic price, the cable could've cost this much just going from the looks. By the way, I think that they made a small change to the cable, judging by recent feedback on ali - they removed heat shrink Y split in favor of a metal one and replaced beige MMCX for a transparent one. They should've used a silver 3.5mm jack and completed the neutral look. This looks like an updated cable.


I just ordered one but not sure if the same seller, I currently am using the TFZ my love II i love it but the insertion is too shallow and make it unpleasant during commute. I am hoping the tinaudio is better.


----------



## handwander

liquidrats said:


> I just ordered one but not sure if the same seller, I currently am using the TFZ my love II i love it but the insertion is too shallow and make it unpleasant during commute. I am hoping the tinaudio is better.



Posted this before but that lack of isolation in the T2s (for me, at least) made them unusable for my commute. Hope your experience is better.


----------



## bsoplinger

handwander said:


> Posted this before but that lack of isolation in the T2s (for me, at least) made them unusable for my commute. Hope your experience is better.


Is that an issue with the design of the IEM or the fit? I purchased an expensive pair that came with 11 different tip sizes and types including foamies and none gave me a decent seal. Wasn't until I went to my box of tips and tried others did I get a decent seal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ruk84 said:


> i like it low profile in my ears. you know like  you won't feel it's there that kind. Is z5000 that kind?


both Z5000 (heavy and little big too) and T2 (about same size but with different wearing option that make them more cumbersome IMO) aren't ultra low profile. 
Hum....Tennmak Pro are quite low profil but I don't remember if your the guy that ask to compare Z5000 with the PRO lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> the ZhiYin Z3000 are the lowest profile of all, I can sleep with those in. The Z5000 are barrel type but do not protrude too much once inserted



Hey Panda, its great that you love Z5000, depending of audio source bass can be less invasive, but I hope you enjoy vocal presentation and this special microdetails that make these so special IMO Not to make everybody paranoid, but I finally ordered a second pair from the other store Hotfi (im really crazy about those as all know) and he say to me....its an upgrading version...but its unclear as communication can be strange on Ali.

''
Hi friend,The upgrading version is producing,''

Perhaps ill be the very first to receive the upgraded version? Don't know. Anyway, I will know if they sound different and if they just put the bass 1db lower it will be a dream come true. You should give it a try with your FA1 Panda, just 1db down in lower 60hz region....even if EQ of FA1 isn't that great and lower volume quite a lot.

PS: Did Z3000 worth a try?


----------



## TLDRonin

between the z5000 and t2, which is better for acoustic, rock, and vocals?


----------



## bsoplinger

I think of all the IEMs I've been trying the EINSEAR T2 is the best for sleeping in the under $100 category. They're $20 at Amazon and <$15 at aliexpress.com. About the same price, MEMT X5. Cheaper, the KZ ED2 and EDR2. The A-Jay's q-Jay (@ $300) is the smallest and most comfortable I own.


----------



## liquidrats

bsoplinger said:


> Is that an issue with the design of the IEM or the fit? I purchased an expensive pair that came with 11 different tip sizes and types including foamies and none gave me a decent seal. Wasn't until I went to my box of tips and tried others did I get a decent seal.


most likely fit, cause the issue is with the tips selection, depending on how much the ear nozzle protrudes out if it's a large nozzle using a tip with slightly smaller opening will change the sound sig (e.g spinfits) the ones with bigger nozzle will not give a good seal..


----------



## TLDRonin

bsoplinger said:


> I think of all the IEMs I've been trying the EINSEAR T2 is the best for sleeping in the under $100 category. They're $20 at Amazon and <$15 at aliexpress.com. About the same price, MEMT X5. Cheaper, the KZ ED2 and EDR2. The A-Jay's q-Jay (@ $300) is the smallest and most comfortable I own.


I second the memt x5


The cable is sorta stiff, but feels very sturdy so I feel more comfortable not messing them up


----------



## liquidrats

and i also got the Z5000...


----------



## TLDRonin

liquidrats said:


> and i also got the Z5000...


How is it so far?


----------



## liquidrats

TLDRonin said:


> How is it so far?


lol as in i ordered it together with the tin audio t2. hahaha i can't tell u yet, i'm not sure why i got two also..


----------



## TLDRonin

liquidrats said:


> lol as in i ordered it together with the tin audio t2. hahaha i can't tell u yet, i'm not sure why i got two also..


oooh


I'm currently debating which one of the two I should order


----------



## paulindss (Jan 17, 2018)

liquidrats said:


> lol as in i ordered it together with the tin audio t2. hahaha i can't tell u yet, i'm not sure why i got two also..



It Would be helpful If you give us your early impressions comparing them, adding to nymphonomaniac already given impressions. I'm Also in search of what of two would fit me better.


----------



## HungryPanda

liquidrats said:


> and i also got the Z5000...


Welcome to the club


----------



## enricoalba

hi guys! can someone tell me if one or more of these earphones can be used as in ear monitors on stage? thanks!


----------



## ivo001

Posting here as to not fill up Gearbest thread with OT chatter.


Slater said:


> Awww, you should have just got the (2) for $9.99 each. That price is like gold; no one has easily been able to get one at that price yet, because the 20 daily pcs are gone too fast!



I know, but couldn't figure out what to do with the 2nd pair lol. 
And maybe its better to await some reviews, probably it is just sidegrading compared to the ZS5 and ZST I have, and the ZS3 is on the way for comfort.
Also considering buying the T2 now for $33, but kinda don't wanna buy anything more, as I'm still waiting to buy VE Monk IEM Biggie+Smalls package for $60.


----------



## weedophile

Sry i wasnt very clear on this. I found it on my mobile app amd assumed that the offer is available on web too. Either way i guess questions have been answered so awaiting more T2 reviews lol


----------



## vladstef

enricoalba said:


> hi guys! can someone tell me if one or more of these earphones can be used as in ear monitors on stage? thanks!



I keep bringing Auglamour RT-1 up. The isolation on these is crazy, it gets almost Etymotic level of isolation but with shallow insertion - might have something to do with no vents and double faceplate - plastic and metal on top of it. However, it probably has way too much of a sound stage for this purpose, and constant putting in/taking out could be a problem due to driver flex.


----------



## enricoalba

vladstef said:


> I keep bringing Auglamour RT-1 up. The isolation on these is crazy, it gets almost Etymotic level of isolation but with shallow insertion - might have something to do with no vents and double faceplate - plastic and metal on top of it. However, it probably has way too much of a sound stage for this purpose, and constant putting in/taking out could be a problem due to driver flex.


Auglamour RT-1 seems good! and what about something like the dunu titan? i'm pretty new in this business and don't have much knowledge


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 17, 2018)

ivo001 said:


> ... I'm still waiting to buy VE Monk IEM Biggie+Smalls package for $60.


VE Monk Biggie and Smalls? I checked the respective thread but it wasn't very informative what was said there:

"...still waiting to receive them..."
"...how do I get so much for only $60..."
"...unimpressive before burn-in..."
"...lots of burn-in..."
"...can you compare them with the Hifiman RE400 ($699...correction: $79)?..."
"...both lack treble..."
"...burn-in helps..."
"...did you use a spell checker?..."
"...I'd like to see a mod that works..."
Or all summarized in two words: overpriced crap (with silly names, bundled for maximizing profit)?

People on that thread were so lovestruck that I better address my questions and concerns here:

What are the biggie and smalls all about? Why do they sell two iems in one set and what is the difference? Biggie and smalls appear to have the same size
They look extraordinarily cheap on the photos, even cheaper than the Monk Plus (I got sucked in and have two pairs of the latter)
They appear to sound cheap, too...therefore burn-in placebo has to be applied as the standard miracle cure
Comparison to RE400: hahahahahahaha...
I am weary from my experience with the VE Monk Plus: overpriced crap (price inflated by accessories, remote, and shipping cost)
Monk Plus is a $5 earbud that sounds like a $5 earbud but costs $15 in the end: nothing special and poor value!
VE offer other earbuds, too; that one youtube reviewer found the top model to be better than the Sennheiser HD600...I call this laughable without even testing the statement (I own the HD 600)
VE is a window-dressing company that appears to get lots of suckers (like me ) that fall for their cheesy marketing: do they now sell two $5 earphones plus some extra cables for $60?
I would be very weary before ordering quantity before quality. Looks like another placebo to me.

$60 can actually buy you real earphones!


P.S. Outside of head-fi, I found only sparse information. One review was reminiscent of cult obedience...it really didn't contain any substance.


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> VE Monk Biggie and Smalls? I checked the respective thread but it wasn't very informative what was said there:
> 
> "...still waiting to receive them..."
> "...how do I get so much for only $60..."
> ...



(I believe you are talking about RE800 if it's 699$)
I came to pretty much the same conclusion just going from people's impressions. I commented on their thread how they look kinda cheap and that they would need to sound seriously good in order to compare to similarly priced but better built IEMs. The guy from VE went aggressive and told me how I have no friends who will give me the codes to buy them? His comment as well as my response got cleaned up but I got everything that I needed from that - with this attitude I wouldn't give them a single dollar for the best headphone in the world.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 18, 2018)

vladstef said:


> (I believe you are talking about RE800 if it's 699$)
> I came to pretty much the same conclusion just going from people's impressions. I commented on their thread how they look kinda cheap and that they would need to sound seriously good in order to compare to similarly priced but better built IEMs. The guy from VE went aggressive and told me how I have no friends who will give me the codes to buy them? His comment as well as my response got cleaned up but I got everything that I needed from that - with this attitude I wouldn't give them a single dollar for the best headphone in the world.



I was told that the VE head Monk ey and cult leader Lee is a condescending and arrogant individual. OK, the RE400 are only $79 but they are probably still way better.
The Biggie and Smallie silly-named earphones look like toys. I thought head-fi was about technology...

And I will never ever buy anything from VE Electronics anymore. Their stuff is for children.


----------



## maxxevv

Otto Motor said:


> $60 can actually buy you real earphones!



If you can navigate the Taobao shopping portal, US$60 can get you some decent headphones!  You actually can get the Takstar Pro82 for less than that, shipping included !  
Others such as ISK and Blon / Bosshifi B8 can be had for less than US$60 too!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> $60 can actually buy you real earphones!



Like the one that rhymes with Partial Toad? haha


----------



## liquidrats

HungryPanda said:


> Welcome to the club


doesn't seem like anyone made any review on this yet it's still very obscure


----------



## TLDRonin

Whats the best mmcx cable to get for stound ~$10 or under?


----------



## handwander

bsoplinger said:


> Is that an issue with the design of the IEM or the fit? I purchased an expensive pair that came with 11 different tip sizes and types including foamies and none gave me a decent seal. Wasn't until I went to my box of tips and tried others did I get a decent seal.





liquidrats said:


> most likely fit, cause the issue is with the tips selection, depending on how much the ear nozzle protrudes out if it's a large nozzle using a tip with slightly smaller opening will change the sound sig (e.g spinfits) the ones with bigger nozzle will not give a good seal..



I suppose T2 issue was with the fit. I don't imagine they are universally bad but out of maybe 9 pairs of tips I have, none gave me anything satisfactory. Maybe I'm expecting too much after the basically perfect fit and isolation I got from the Tennmak Pros.

That said, next upgrade will probably be either the FiiO FH1 or F9 pros.


----------



## liquidrats

handwander said:


> I suppose T2 issue was with the fit. I don't imagine they are universally bad but out of maybe 9 pairs of tips I have, none gave me anything satisfactory. Maybe I'm expecting too much after the basically perfect fit and isolation I got from the Tennmak Pros.
> 
> That said, next upgrade will probably be either the FiiO FH1 or F9 pros.


I finally got a good fit for my tfz one, its very picky. Needs to long tip for big nozzle. I have from the noble x massdrop that works well. I ordered additional eartips from heir(similar with noble) that can give a good seal. Seems to improved quite alot on getting a seal.  I'm going to try that on the t2 when it arrives


----------



## CYoung234 (Jan 18, 2018)

I received my pair of ADV S2000's last week. While I agree with some of the reviews here, as they are pretty forward sounding, I actually quite like them. I am sure the Pioneer CH9T probably has better air and soundstage, but these actually complement more V shaped iems like the ZS6 pretty well. I can see how someone who needs stage monitors might like these quite a bit. I assume the ADVs are made in China, so I guess they qualify for inclusion here. For overall listening, the E-MI CI880's or the ZS6 still gets my vote, but these sound quite good, and are extremely comfortable as well.

I also did a quick comparison between the E-MI CI880 and the other one the 630 that you could get on Amazon for $9.99. They sound pretty much the same to me, based on a quick listen. Very comfy though...

Oh, my TinAudio T2's are getting a little more time, but I am still not jumping on the hype train for them, as the midrange is still way too colored for me. Like I said earlier, listen to a good set of cone stereo speakers and compare them to a good set of planar speakers. That is the difference I am hearing. The Tin Audios sound artificial in comparison. AS usual, YMMV!


----------



## ruk84

Well just ordered z5000 LoL


----------



## Ymer Niros

ruk84 said:


> Well just ordered z5000 LoL



You should not regret it. I love them more and more these Z5000. Terribly addictive. They are the only ones I listen henceforth


----------



## Mdclol

You boys have piqued my interest in the Zhiyin Z500 however the iBasso IT01 is another similar contender, with the addition of graphene (UiiSii CM5 taught me to respect graphene).

I wonder if they sound similar.. anyone tried 'em both?

Zhiyin Z5000 - 32ohm, 10mm driver with strong "1.2 tesla" magnet
iBasso IT01 - 16ohm, 10mm layered graphene driver with near 1 tesla magnet


----------



## loomisjohnson

CYoung234 said:


> I received my pair of ADV S2000's last week. While I agree with some of the reviews here, as they are pretty forward sounding, I actually quite like them. I am sure the Pioneer CH9T probably has better air and soundstage, but these actually complement more V shaped iems like the ZS6 pretty well. I can see how someone who needs stage monitors might like these quite a bit. I assume the ADVs are made in China, so I guess they qualify for inclusion here. For overall listening, the E-MI CI880's or the ZS6 still gets my vote, but these sound quite good, and are extremely comfortable as well.
> 
> I also did a quick comparison between the E-MI CI880 and the other one the 630 that you could get on Amazon for $9.99. They sound pretty much the same to me, based on a quick listen. Very comfy though...
> 
> Oh, my TinAudio T2's are getting a little more time, but I am still not jumping on the hype train for them, as the midrange is still way too colored for me. Like I said earlier, listen to a good set of cone stereo speakers and compare them to a good set of planar speakers. That is the difference I am hearing. The Tin Audios sound artificial in comparison. AS usual, YMMV!


wholly agree on the s2000--they're not as big-sounding as the (5x the price) pioneer, and the amazing e-mi is more resolving, but they're a helluva $20 iem. i'm not sure if they're chinese made (adv is us-based), but if nothing else they prove us companies can compete in the budget space.


----------



## loomisjohnson

stryed said:


> Really like the dzat dt-10 look! How's the build quality history of this brand?
> 
> I'm on the look out for a NOT over ears IEMs as a birthday gift and the Zhiyin z5000 and this dzat seems interesting! Or, I could get the takstar pro 82 headphones which I'm sure will please.
> 
> Detachable cables are a must with this guy though!


initial sound impressions on the DZAT DT-10:

 Very easy to drive, with excellent isolation. Soundwise, an extremely-well tuned, gentle U-shape, with impactful, well controlled subbass which presents good rumble, mildly pushed-back, detailed mids and bright, sparkly, well-extended treble. These are not analytical or  neutral stage monitors—they inject some energy and drive into the proceedings. Tip-sensitive (silicons work best while foams tended to congest and deaden the presentation). Soundstage is wide, though not as 3D as some other top players, but instruments are well-separated and very accurately placed on stage.  Overall character is quite similar to the (excellent) Bosshifi B3S, though the DZAT sound a little larger and more dynamic. Among my other favorites, the DZAT is more colored and less-natural-sounding than the PMV, Simgot or Fidue A73, especially at the high-end; others like the TK13 or DQSM have larger, more immersive soundstages. However, these match very well with uptempo genres and are an excellent listen in their own right. As a lark, I compared these to the ($20) DZAT DF-10, which I've always liked--the DT-10 are brighter and more coherent overall, with much tighter bass and more precise imaging, although the DF-10 actually sounds airier and more expansive. These guys know how to make an earphone.


----------



## bsoplinger (Jan 18, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Whats the best mmcx cable to get for stound ~$10 or under?


I'd vote for the one labeled as a KZ upgrade cable which can be found on Aliexpress.com. The name is somewhat odd considering that KZ uses a 2 pin connector for all their products that have detachable cables. You just need to make sure that the cable you get has MMCX connectors instead of the KZ style 2 pin.

Did a quick search for one. This is the first result I found. I didn't buy mine from this seller and this may not be the cheapest price but it does show the cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...e-MMCX-Cable-for-Shure-SE535/32821324930.html


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 18, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> As a lark, I compared these to the ($20) DZAT DF-10, which I've always liked--the DT-10 are brighter and more coherent overall, with much tighter bass and more precise imaging, although the DF-10 actually sounds airier and more expansive. These guys know how to make an earphone.


I own the DZAT DF-10, they belonged to my first Chifi batch ever ($12.99 on Singles Day 2016), and I have considered them top notch since. The question is: do you get diminishing return with the DT-10 at 4 times the current price of the DF-10 or the opposite?


----------



## KipNix

loomisjohnson said:


> As a lark, I compared these to the ($20) DZAT DF-10, which I've always liked--the DT-10 are brighter and more coherent overall, with much tighter bass and more precise imaging, although the DF-10 actually sounds airier and more expansive. These guys know how to make an earphone.


+1


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jan 18, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I own the DZAT DF-10, they belonged to my first Chifi batch ever ($12.99 on Singles Day 2016), and I have considered them top notch since. The question is: do you get diminishing return with the DT-10 at 4 times the current price of the DF-10 or the opposite?


here is loomisjohnson's view of the law of diminishing returns, headphone edition:
1. you can get such good iems for so cheap these days that diminishing returns kicks in really early, which is to say that the sonic improvements between a good >$20 iem (say the dt-10 or einsear t2) and good $100 models is increasingly incremental rather than acute.
2. stepping up in price class generally gets you better packaging, accessories, aesthetics and build; you'll also likely get features such as detachable cables or richer materials which don't necessarily affect the sq. my >$100 iems tend to present a bigger stage than my <$50 budget faves and perhaps more high end resolution, but not always.
3. wrt the df-10 and the dt-10, the dt-10 feels more substantial (though the df-10 is very nicely built); the df-10 is lighter and actually more comfortable, although it doesn't isolate well. the dt-10 is better tuned, with more fleshed-out mids and (as noted) much tighter, more etched bass. the dt-10 sounds more "expensive" in the sense of having more resolution and microdetail. i can't honestly say, however, that the dt-10 night-and-day better overall; the df-10 has a very appealing, natural quality and someone who likes a warmer signature might conceivably prefer it.
4. that said, the dt-10 is vg; as per my impressions i have more expensive pieces that do some things better, but the dt-10 certainly plays in their league.


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> the df-10 has a very appealing, natural quality and someone who likes a warmer signature might conceivably prefer it.



Well... now you have done it.  I have just ordered thie DF-10 from Amazon UK for £20 just in time for it to arrive tomorrow.  I keep trying to quit buying more stuff.  I thought I had quit buying IEMs.  Now I am in trouble!  

Probably cheaper on Ali but I am tired of waiting for things from Ali.  Our postman must wonder what we are up to getting all these little packages from China.  Two small packages arrived today but they are not for me.  Having two headfiers in the house is very bad.  Very  very bad.


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> Well... now you have done it.  I have just ordered thie DF-10 from Amazon UK for £20 just in time for it to arrive tomorrow.  I keep trying to quit buying more stuff.  I thought I had quit buying IEMs.  Now I am in trouble!
> 
> Probably cheaper on Ali but I am tired of waiting for things from Ali.  Our postman must wonder what we are up to getting all these little packages from China.  Two small packages arrived today but they are not for me.  Having two headfiers in the house is very bad.  Very  very bad.


at least you don't have to hide the packages from your spouse (like my wife does when she gets shoes). you'll like the df-10--it's a purty thing and actually one of the best for sleeping in.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Well... now you have done it.  I have just ordered thie DF-10 from Amazon UK for £20 just in time for it to arrive tomorrow.  I keep trying to quit buying more stuff.  I thought I had quit buying IEMs.  Now I am in trouble!
> 
> Probably cheaper on Ali but I am tired of waiting for things from Ali.  Our postman must wonder what we are up to getting all these little packages from China.  Two small packages arrived today but they are not for me.  Having two headfiers in the house is very bad.  Very  very bad.



i can relate to that. i get little package too often that the mailman remembers my name and always start the conversation with "hello sir, just one (or two) package for you today"... and my son would follow up with "what, another earphone??"


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Whats the best mmcx cable to get for stound ~$10 or under?





bsoplinger said:


> *I'd vote for the one labeled as a KZ upgrade cable which can be found on Aliexpress.com.*



+1 on the KZ MMCX cable. I have a few of them and they are a good value. I wish they would make a pure copper version though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 18, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> here is loomisjohnson's view of the law of diminishing returns, headphone edition:
> 1. you can get such good iems for so cheap these days that diminishing returns kicks in really early, which is to say that the sonic improvements between a good >$20 iem (say the dt-10 or einsear t2) and good $100 models is increasingly incremental rather than acute....


Thank you very much for your assessment. I have always struggled with how high to go with earphones. It is a bit easier with headphones, as standard staples such as the Sennheiser HD 600 etc. exist as reference.

So, how much is the limit for earphones? I hope to find out soon as I have ordered the Logitech UE900S from massdrop, originally priced at $400...my new "ceiling".

My observations - loosely thrown together:

1. Some very expensive earphones have a single driver: for example the Sennheiser ie800 for $800 (some really don't like their "fun" tuning) or the classic neutrally tuned Etymotics for $300 (highly lauded, but certainly not for everybody either). U2's the Edge uses a single-driver iem, Beyonce's has 12 drivers.
2. Are more drivers better? Example: one reviewer loves the Brainwavz B400 with ?4 drivers, another reviewer prefers the cheaper B200 with 2 drivers. How does this pan out in the cheap segment...my multi driver Xiaomis lack coherence to my ears.
3. There is lots of crowding in the $300 - $400 segment which makes a selection difficult. Lots of money wasted when one doesn't like the signature - easier to swallow in the $20 segment.
4. I have usually hovered in the $100 segment and below: but are the Sennheiser Momentum in-ear (super praised, but why?) really better than the Urbanfun Hifi or the DZAT DF-10? I am struggling making up my mind.
5. What will I gain with the $400 Logitechs or similar? Generally asking, what do you expect in terms of sound when going SUBSTANTIALLY higher in price than the iems discussed here.
6. Inhowfar does "listening fun" rely on cost? I cannot see a strict correlation. I really enjoy some of the cheepos.
7. But if $300-400, why not $1000 or $3000? What is the huge difference - other than the credit card statement?

I am presently listing to iTunes/Mac using my Senns HD471 ($80) with the audioquest dragonfly: Barber/Korngold works for violin and orchestra. Extremely enjoyable!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I have always struggled with how high to go with earphones. It is a bit easier with headphones, as standard staples such as the Sennheiser HD 600 etc. exist as reference.



I think that is a personal decision that depends on a number of factors - an individual's financial situation/disposable income, priority on discretionary purchases such as this, how much someone is willing to pay for "good sound", source (flip phone vs Astell & Kern SP1000), file quality (128k MP3 vs flac), intended use (gym vs critical listening).

For example, if one is a poor college student living in a van down by the river, a $5 IEM may be the smart way to go. Likewise, if one is an anesthesiologist making $450k/year, a $2000 IEM may be no big deal.

How high I'm willing to go is probably very different than how high you're willing to go.


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> I own the DZAT DF-10, they belonged to my first Chifi batch ever ($12.99 on Singles Day 2016), and I have considered them top notch since. The question is: do you get diminishing return with the DT-10 at 4 times the current price of the DF-10 or the opposite?



I'm happy enough with my dirt cheapos that I still use them when I have the IT01. KZ ZSE do not get a lot of listening however and neither do the ZS3 (too boomy even with the slater mod). The KZ ZS5 and the Swing IE800 hit hard and make a great travelling companion, for less than 15 eu!

The point is that even if you listen to FLAC or MP3, it really depends on the quality of the recording. IT01 is surprisingly forgiving, and can bring out the best if available. KZ5 (I have V2), will have too much sparkle at times but I forgive it as most tracks are enjoyable, to say the least. 

I'm skipping the KZR even though the nice fit (KZ3 style-most comfortable & isolating ever) with a touch of KZ5/6 SQ is tempting. I'm sure they'll release something better, or bring the prices down so much that it'd be a no brainer.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Well... now you have done it.  I have just ordered thie DF-10 from Amazon UK for £20 just in time for it to arrive tomorrow.  I keep trying to quit buying more stuff.  I thought I had quit buying IEMs.  Now I am in trouble!
> 
> Probably cheaper on Ali but I am tired of waiting for things from Ali.  Our postman must wonder what we are up to getting all these little packages from China.  Two small packages arrived today but they are not for me.  Having two headfiers in the house is very bad.  Very  very bad.



For a quick grab-and-go (non-MMCX) earphone, that has good isolation for listening to music when I'm headed out to Lunch, my three favorites, in order of price are:

1.) DZAT DF-10 [$19.99] - (16Ω, 6Hz-20KHz, Red Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable w/Mic)
2.) BossHiFi B3 [$28.49] - (16Ω, 20Hz-20KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable)
3.) HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] - (32Ω, 20Hz-20KHz, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic)

Yes, I like earphones with wood housings...


----------



## bsoplinger

DBaldock9 said:


> For a quick grab-and-go (non-MMCX) earphone, that has good isolation for listening to music when I'm headed out to Lunch, my three favorites, in order of price are:…
> 
> 3.) HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 [$34.35] - (32Ω, 20Hz-20KHz, Wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable w/Mic)
> …


Interesting. Only HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 I could find on Aliexpress.com were listed as no longer available. But I did find these, which seem to be the same, and they have a version 2 which has MMCX connectors for $4 more. Are they the same?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Christmas-day-best-gift-Original-HLSX-BK50-In-Ear-Earphone-headphone-Driver-BA-HIFI-In-Ear/32783911942.html


----------



## Slater (Jan 18, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> For a quick grab-and-go (non-MMCX) earphone, that has good isolation for listening to music when I'm headed out to Lunch, my three favorites, in order of price are:
> 
> 1.) DZAT DF-10 [$19.99] - (16Ω, 6Hz-20KHz, Red Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable w/Mic)
> 2.) BossHiFi B3 [$28.49] - (16Ω, 20Hz-20KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable)
> ...



Great list 

How does the DF-10 compare to the other 2?

I don't have the DF-10, but have the other 2. I prefer the BK50 between it and the BossHifi B3, but then again, they have different sound signatures so I can't directly compare them. BK50 is just more fun sounding to me.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Thank you very much for your assessment. I have always struggled with how high to go with earphones. It is a bit easier with headphones, as standard staples such as the Sennheiser HD 600 etc. exist as reference.
> 
> So, how much is the limit for earphones? I hope to find out soon as I have ordered the Logitech UE900S from massdrop, originally priced at $400...my new "ceiling".
> 
> ...


i've always like to wax philosophic about this cost/benefit stuff. my wholly subjective thoughts at large:
1. it's all about the implementation, not about the number of drivers--i've heard some truly awful multidriver iems, including failry pricy ones; correspondingly some of my favorites like the  mee a161p or simgot are single driver--arguably multi-driver designs create real challenges for engineering crossovers, etc.
2. as you infer, cost is a really imperfect measure of sq in this game, and a lot of our budget faves slay some much more expensive models. coincidentally i was listening to the ($100) senn momentum on the train just yesterday and, while it's certainly not a bad iem, i would rate the ($20) urbanfun or the e-mi substantially higher in all respects--they're more coherent, less artificial tonality, etc. that said, there are some $100 mainstream players like the focal sphear and pioneer 9t i rate even higher, but it's not a foregone conclusion.
3. as you further note, fun is also an imperfect correlation to cost--to use a bad analogy, filet mignon is "better" than hamburger, but sometimes you just want the latter. thus, i still often reach for some of my $5-10 cheapos like the kz hds3 or boarseman kr-49, really enjoy them and can't conceive of getting rid of them even as i accumulate really good higher end models.
4. as you go up the food chain to the $$$$ iems you gain, certainly, better aesthetics, richer materials and status (perfectly valid pursuits, imo); soundwise you'll typically get more "accuracy," which is to say the phone more precisely reproduces what's on the recording and presents more subtleties than consumer-grade phones. for example, i recently listened to my friend's jh layla, which i believe are $2700 and have a dozen drivers, and they were awful impressive--they caught every single nuance and detail. also perfectly coherent and very nicely built, though there's only so much bling you can put into an iem.  however, i wouldn't buy 'em myself--they're uncolored and flat to the point of being uninteresting to me--my music craves a bassier, livelier sound, which i can get from my less refined, but much cheaper sets.


----------



## DBaldock9

bsoplinger said:


> Interesting. Only HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50 I could find on Aliexpress.com were listed as no longer available. But I did find these, which seem to be the same, and they have a version 2 which has MMCX connectors for $4 more. Are they the same?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Christmas-day-best-gift-Original-HLSX-BK50-In-Ear-Earphone-headphone-Driver-BA-HIFI-In-Ear/32783911942.html



It looks like most of the BK50 earphones on AliExpress, are now called _Pizen_, rather than _HLSX Magaosi_ - but they do appear to be the same item that I bought in 2016.
Thanks for the info that there's a new model, with MMCX connectors.  That one is about $10 more than mine cost - but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## TLDRonin (Jan 18, 2018)

IS there any issue with mmcx cables with mics? I would preferably like one in the cable, but if its messes up microphonics, for example, I'd pass


I found this cable that comes with a mic

removed link for banned store


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Infamous TRN-10 just land here....a postal man with a flash light on his head knock at my doors and dive me this:

  

As my attempt was quite depressive and ultra low, can't say i'm disapointed....cable is nice....and perhaps i'm less treble sensitive, perhaps is worrysome too, but for now it do not pierce as hell my ears, quite in same league of ear piercing than ZS6 IMO but yeah, BA are like stick to the nozzle mesh wich is very strange for conception. I'm quite mitiged about overall soundpresentation, better part is soundstage, VERY impressive,but after being blown away by this your trying to find musicality wich is better with instrumental than vocal based music, wich kind of feel liveless and hissy too (not a good mix), bass do not have lot of body but still is very present, mcirodetails are fowards, but the part that anoy me is upper mids I think....oh, and writing this....it make only 5 minutes I have them and it begin to hurt my left ears. Not a good sign too.I think its due to this strange plastic protuberance that press on pinna (google search this part of ears so I think its that)....hum...and I just ear one little distortion right now, need to investigate this strange IEM but one thing sure:

Not a First look First love affaire here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Mdclol said:


> You boys have piqued my interest in the Zhiyin Z500 however the iBasso IT01 is another similar contender, with the addition of graphene (UiiSii CM5 taught me to respect graphene).
> 
> I wonder if they sound similar.. anyone tried 'em both?
> 
> ...



Hey man, where do you find info about tesla force of the magnet?
Really feel it lack info about exact driver component and just get very elusive answer from 2 sellers....
Perhaps it right in chinese somewhere....can't find.

If you can copy paste complete specs info about Z5000 it will be very appreciate!

PS: I'm VERY curious about a comparaison too of IT01 & 5000!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

No more secrets about oversized anatomy of TRN-10....its really a biggy. You can easily see the 2 BA in the nozzle too. I try them with the Xduoo D3 and it was a rather unpleasant experience, I think lush Faudio FA1 sound make them less brighter, now with D3 I begin to feel pain as well as unbalanced soundsignature of TRN-10. Potential is there tough....:


----------



## Slater (Jan 18, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Infamous TRN-10 just land here....a postal man with a flash light on his head knock at my doors and dive me this:
> 
> 
> As my attempt was quite depressive and ultra low, can't say i'm disapointed....cable is nice....and perhaps i'm less treble sensitive, perhaps is worrysome too, but for now it do not pierce as hell my ears, quite in same league of ear piercing than ZS6 IMO but yeah, BA are like stick to the nozzle mesh wich is very strange for conception. I'm quite mitiged about overall soundpresentation, better part is soundstage, VERY impressive,but after being blown away by this your trying to find musicality wich is better with instrumental than vocal based music, wich kind of feel liveless and hissy too (not a good mix), bass do not have lot of body but still is very present, mcirodetails are fowards, but the part that anoy me is upper mids I think....oh, and writing this....it make only 5 minutes I have them and it begin to hurt my left ears. Not a good sign too.I think its due to this strange plastic protuberance that press on pinna (google search this part of ears so I think its that)....hum...and I just ear one little distortion right now, need to investigate this strange IEM but one thing sure:
> ...



So the bottom line is that it has a good soundstage and good cable, but everything else is crap (including the fit)?

Well, at least we know the TRN upgrade cable by itself is a winner winner chicken dinner.

Since you can easily see the BA drivers through the clear plastic, can you use a magnifying glass and see if there are any markings on the BA drivers for "KZ"? If so, it would go a long way in proving that these are made by KZ and private labeled TRN.

Like this:


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Great list
> 
> How does the DF-10 compare to the other 2?
> 
> I don't have the DF-10, but have the other 2. I prefer the BK50 between it and the BossHifi B3, but then again, they have different sound signatures so I can't directly compare them. BK50 is just more fun sounding to me.



On my Shanling M3s (Gain = Low; Digital Filter = Short Delay Slow; EQ = Off), I've been looping on one of my favorite tracks - "I Will Give My Love an Apple", from the live album _Heaven's Bright Sun_ (1997), by *Iona*.

The DF-10 does not have angled nozzles - so they're easier to fit (compared to the other two), if you wear your cables over-the-ear.

First thing I notice, is that the DF-10 has a similar efficiency as the BK50, which is less than the B3, so the Volume has to be turned up a bit more (36 vs 32), for approximately the same loudness level.
The centered vocals are more intimate and close, so the Sound Stage doesn't seem to be as wide as the B3 & BK50 (which provide more of an _out-of-the-head_ sound).
The DF-10 has good Bass impact, but seems like it may not go quite as low in the Bass.


----------



## bsoplinger

DBaldock9 said:


> It looks like most of the BK50 earphones on AliExpress, are now called _Pizen_, rather than _HLSX Magaosi_ - but they do appear to be the same item that I bought in 2016.
> Thanks for the info that there's a new model, with MMCX connectors.  That one is about $10 more than mine cost - but I think it would be worth it.


Well your list caught my eye as I like the BossHifi B3 and was already considering getting the DZAT DF-10 so I figured I'd look for the last in the list you had. And as you remarked the seller I linked even offers a version 2 with MMCX which are only $4 than either color of the non removable cable version. And just from my quick search seemed to have the best price in general for the model as some were being offered at $50+ which really is too much for what it seems to offer. But wanted to ask if you thought it was the same model before I bought it.


----------



## DBaldock9

TLDRonin said:


> IS there any issue with mmcx cables with mics? I would preferably like one in the cable, but if its messes up microphonics, for example, I'd pass
> 
> 
> I found this cable that comes with a mic



You may not know it, but there's a Head-Fi ban on links to that AliExpress vendor - so you should probably edit your post.

Here's a MMCX cable, with Mic, and Audio/Volume controls that work with both iPhones and Android phones.  I have several, and use them with my Nexus 5 phone.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32811373313.html


----------



## TLDRonin

DBaldock9 said:


> You may not know it, but there's a Head-Fi ban on links to that AliExpress vendor - so you should probably edit your post.
> 
> Here's a MMCX cable, with Mic, and Audio/Volume controls that work with both iPhones and Android phones.  I have several, and use them with my Nexus 5 phone.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32811373313.html




Oh right, I remember reading about it



I was mainly asking just to see whether microphonics would be an issue, or if it was just “worse” than an mmcx cable w/o


----------



## Slater (Jan 18, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> You may not know it, but there's a Head-Fi ban on links to that AliExpress vendor - so you should probably edit your post.
> 
> Here's a MMCX cable, with Mic, and Audio/Volume controls that work with both iPhones and Android phones.  I have several, and use them with my Nexus 5 phone.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32811373313.html



You have any trouble with those 3.5mm ends?

I've had cables with that same basic molded rubber 3.5mm end, and they always ended up cracking/crumbling after a while. They just don't seem to have enough 'meat' surrounding the 3.5mm male center section. In other words, it seems to be a little TOO thin, which makes it very weak.


----------



## bsoplinger

DBaldock9 said:


> You may not know it, but there's a Head-Fi ban on links to that AliExpress vendor - so you should probably edit your post.
> 
> Here's a MMCX cable, with Mic, and Audio/Volume controls that work with both iPhones and Android phones.  I have several, and use them with my Nexus 5 phone.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wit...5-se425-se535-Se846-LN004900/32811373313.html


I too had to learn about the-seller-who-shall-not-be-named-nor-linked by another helpful Head-fi member so its always nice to see folks helping each other. 

What caught my eye about the cable you recommended was the comment about all the controls, including volume, worked on both iOS and Android which is surprising considering that each has a different method of wiring the controls. But following the link to the description provided their simple low tech solution. A switch on the microphone case to switch between the 2 wiring methods. 

I'm not really a user of any kind of remote phone call devices because I like actually holding my phone or just going speaker phone if I need to be hands free. Just personal preference. But I really feel like I should get at least one of these cables to support someone who solved the problem of volume control with a simple little fix. After all there's already 3 buttons on the microphone part so what's a fourth?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> So the bottom line is that it has a good soundstage and good cable, but everything else is crap (including the fit)?
> 
> Well, at least we know the TRN upgrade cable by itself is a winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> ...




 

Don't look like to be from KZ....can't read well but there a big 6 on it....

Yeah...about sound, its not a very pleasant one, with D3 cymbals are ultra metallic and splashy. For now I take a break of those and I plug the Kinera H3 on the nice cable but Kinera too aren't really nice sounding so I think I will go back to my Z5000 now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 19, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Oh right, I remember reading about it
> 
> 
> 
> I was mainly asking just to see whether microphonics would be an issue, or if it was just “worse” than an mmcx cable w/o



Yeah. The BAN. About it, there a copy-paste about the case, so everybody know its serious and should be respected. If your post get erased, don,t get offended, its the way to be, its unfortunate but we don't need ''corruption'' in headfi, biased IEM impressions can be very problematic for a forum know as a worldwide audio gear reference. 2 things isn't encouraged here in chifi world and its selled ass headfier that promote for selled ass self interest as well as the one of seller and conterfeit-fake products (similar product like ZS5 is okay, cause its BRANDED KZ).

Post from Currawong:
''
*Easy Earphone is now banned and blacklisted from Head-Fi. Links to, and discussion of them, as well as "DQSM" and **** products are no longer allowed. That includes Amazon links.*

What the hell happened? Unusually, I'm going to tell you all.

Soon after he registered, PaulPark222, who is from Korea, was given a very strong warning for flipping review samples in the classifieds, and warned to state the original of all products he reviewed, ie: Whether or not he purchased them or was sent them as a review sample.

Recently, a review of his was reported with a claim that he had posted a negative review due to the manufacturer refusing to send him a review sample. At our request, we were sent chat logs that showed, among other things, that he had offered manufacturers positive reviews in exchange for free products. Those manufacturers, sensibly, wanted genuine reviews. What is more, he asked the manufacturers to lie if they were asked about their relationship.

A user account was created on Head-Fi, "EEasy", which posted positive reviews about products it sold. We deleted the reviews and warned the person. The account was created by PaulPark222 in Korea, but logged in subsequently from China. The account was being used by "Brian Hu" (his user name previously had a typo which I fixed). *Paul claimed that during chat with EEasy they had asked him to make an account for them. *

Another member, whom I completely believe had nothing to do with this (and so I shall not name him) was asked in chat by "DQSM" to create an account for them on Head-Fi due to his "limited knowledge in English". The member did so. The user of that account then created an account, Joe17, which then *posted in good English a criticism of bhazard's QT5 review*.

After further investigation, we found that Brian Hu had logged in to Joe17's account. I PMed both members to find out what was going on. Brian Hu first claimed that Joe17 was a friend, then said he only met him once in chat where Joe17 (under his Chinese named) asked him to log into his Head-Fi account for him. Note here that at the time of writing, there is a huge DQSM banner on the EEasy Aliexpress store page.

Brian Hu offered to become a sponsor. I don't think it is acceptable for a reseller who sales fake IE800s to be a sponsor here, let alone one connected with all of the above.

Joe17 claimed to have nothing commercial to do with DQSM and simply created that account because he had bought their products and liked the brand. However, _the member who had created the account had done so at the request of the operator of the official DQSM store chat!_

So now, along with Paulpark222, Joe17, DQSM, and Brian Hu are now all permanently banned.

I'm not going explain in detail how we detected all of this, so please don't ask or speculate. The main thing here is, I want this to be a very public warning about reviewers and manufactures about honesty and integrity.

Some warnings:



Manufacturers and resellers must follow the rules for Members of the Trade in the *Terms of Service*.
Do NOT EVER create accounts for other people, especially manufacturers or distributors. You'll be _forever_ linked to them in our system and everything you do will henceforth be suspect, even if you say you have no relation.
Do NOT offer discount codes "for Head-Fi members" from manufacturers or resellers. You are essentially advertising by proxy for them, which is not allowed. If a manufacturer or reseller wants to advertise, they either must use Google Adsense (targeted at Head-Fi) or become a sponsor. No other way.
If you see content (posts, reviews or comments) that are suspect in some way, flag them and we'll take a look. Even if it doesn't generate a lot of red flags immediately, if more odd things start to appear, then we can step in and have a good look what is going on. It because of this that we found out about all of the above.
Do not link to products that are obvious fakes of well-known products. If an AliExpress or TaoBao store has fakes, please do NOT link to it or suggest people visit it.
If you use a store that has affiliate codes or links, you cannot post those codes here (they are usually added to the URL, such as the &tag=whatever_20 part of Amazon links).

I'm still not completely clear about the relationship between some brands and distributors, so some threads are still locked and some products have still not been restored. If someone wants to PM me who knows more in detail it'd be most appreciated so I can sort it out.

At the risk of generating more conspiracy theories, I'm going to suggest if anyone wants to buy Chinese IEMs that you go and talk to @George-gearbest as he has been "doing the right thing" the whole time as far as the rules go.

I hope I never, ever have to deal with this kind of crap again. For this thread to stay open, everyone please take a bit more care about what you consider telling people about in here.''


----------



## riffrafff

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah. The BAN. About it, there a copy-paste about the case, so everybody know its serious and should be respected. If your post get erased, don,t get offended, its the way to be, its unfortunate but we don't need ''corruption'' in headfi, biased IEM impressions can be very problematic for a forum know as a worldwide audio gear reference. 2 things isn't encouraged here in chifi world and its selled ass headfier that promote for selled ass self interest as well as the one of seller and conterfeit-fake products (similar product like ZS5 is okay, cause its BRANDED KZ).
> 
> ''
> *Easy Earphone is now banned and blacklisted from Head-Fi. Links to, and discussion of them, as well as "DQSM" and **** products are no longer allowed. That includes Amazon links.*
> ...



I should like to reiterate, that, as I mentioned previously in this very same thread, I could not "find a list of banned links/shops/vendors etc. in the FAQs or Rules, or Terms Of Service."

How, then, are we to know what "*crap*" (your term) we are allowed to post?  Had it not been for @B9Scrambler, I would have figured this lack of readily available info on the site to be due to some super-double-secret code.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> You have any trouble with those 3.5mm ends?
> 
> I've had cables with that same basic molded rubber 3.5mm end, and they always ended up cracking/crumbling after a while. They just don't seem to have enough 'meat' surrounding the 3.5mm male center section. In other words, it seems to be a little TOO thin, which makes it very weak.



Well, i have 4 or 5 of these cables (after giving 1 or 2 to my Dad), but don't really use them very often with my phone any more, since I bought DAPs.
Since I haven't used any one of the cables all that much, I haven't had any connector / cable failures.
When I'm driving my car on long trips, I connect one to a 4-pole extension cable, and use some MMCX earbuds, to listen to streamed music, and be able to answer phone calls.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

riffrafff said:


> I should like to reiterate, that, as I mentioned previously in this very same thread, I could not "find a list of banned links/shops/vendors etc. in the FAQs or Rules, or Terms Of Service."
> 
> How, then, are we to know what "*crap*" (your term) we are allowed to post?  Had it not been for @B9Scrambler, I would have figured this lack of readily available info on the site to be due to some super-double-secret code.



Telepathy man, headfi telepathy. 
I just want to reassure people that its normal to not know it....if I know it its because I get report when talking about products I like of this seller, so AK audio and WooE are both banned, as its same shop, did not know this too....for what I know, there not other ban, rest is for fake and conterfeit, if somebody share link of this type of iem it will perhaps be report perhaps not, depend on 007 agent and all, wich i'm not. So, no paranoia here, but for this very seller, wich is one out of thousands....

Yes, a list would be usefull, if there alotof banned sellers....but I think we talk abut exception here so. About interdiction, you need to read all rules, it can look complicated....and perhaps it is. It's mustly about promoting products for other sellers that is not permit, like, sharing a link without any reason to be share. Like becoming somekind of selled ass lobby and stuff, or trying to gain god know what with affiliated links. These kind of fake ass headfier are quite easy to spot most of time so we don't need to became paranoid like in a communist totalitarist state.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

liquidrats said:


> doesn't seem like anyone made any review on this yet it's still very obscure



If I got time....will do a fast one. I listen too much to them to not try to give a final credibility about there sound. I will wait to receive a second pair to know if its the same I have before this tough, jsut in case the ''upgrade version'' Hotfi Alieseller talk about isn't same beast. 

Today, I finally change tips to tame bass and see what it do, I use memory foam and man....it sound different for sure but its another proof about how they can sound mature, musical, detailed and ALWAYS good! Soundstage is a little less airy now, but bass is tamed and more tigh, vocal are even more fowards and instrument separation more sharp. These have tremendous all-around potential.


----------



## VinceHill24

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Don't look like to be from KZ....can't read well but there a big 6 on it....
> 
> Yeah...about sound, its not a very pleasant one, with D3 cymbals are ultra metallic and splashy. For now I take a break of those and I plug the Kinera H3 on the nice cable but Kinera too aren't really nice sounding so I think I will go back to my Z5000 now.


That driver is from bellsing. Dual BA, probably 30017 which is super bright. Bellsing products are mostly copy of the same series as Knowles. In fact many chinese brand iems uses this bellsing driver.

For the kinera h3, it's very V shape sounding. There's some resemblance to the trnv10 in signature so probably why you didn't find a liking to its sound. I couldn't listen to h3 for long too because of the fatuguing treble. But h3 is still much better as in there's no unbearable sibilance and there's real body and texture in the bass drpartment, really really good bass.


----------



## TLDRonin

DBaldock9 said:


> For a quick grab-and-go (non-MMCX) earphone, that has good isolation for listening to music when I'm headed out to Lunch, my three favorites, in order of price are:
> 
> 1.) DZAT DF-10 [$19.99] - (16Ω, 6Hz-20KHz, Red Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic, Tethered cable w/Mic)
> 2.) BossHiFi B3 [$28.49] - (16Ω, 20Hz-20KHz, Ebony wood housing, 1x Dynamic & 1x Balanced Armature, Tethered cable)
> ...


I liked the dzat df-10s, but my pair's left side stopped working after a week.


Trying to get a refund/replacement, but it seems it will be tricky. Was offered $5.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 19, 2018)

VinceHill24 said:


> That driver is from bellsing. Dual BA, probably 30017 which is super bright. Bellsing products are mostly copy of the same series as Knowles. In fact many chinese brand iems uses this bellsing driver.
> 
> For the kinera h3, it's very V shape sounding. There's some resemblance to the trnv10 in signature so probably why you didn't find a liking to its sound. I couldn't listen to h3 for long too because of the fatuguing treble. But h3 is still much better as in there's no unbearable sibilance and there's real body and texture in the bass drpartment, really really good bass.



Wow, that is for sure a very welcome intervention thanks! I like to know the TRUTH hehe Bellsing tell me something but its late here....euh, Knowels I know for sure tough, hit ro miss game depend on how tis use....got a 6BA full of badly tuned Knowles so. Brigh enh, what the idea to put bright driver that near of eardrums is non sens really, sometime, i'm confuse about who invent IEM in china....like, if they really test them seriously OUT of a engineering screen.

There you go big 6 is a big b finally, I think your right bro:










And for Kinera....yeah.....really try to like them. If it was a fun V shape I will use them more....is a really confuse V-W shape IMO and a dry one too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 19, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> I liked the dzat df-10s, but my pair's left side stopped working after a week.
> 
> 
> Trying to get a refund/replacement, but it seems it will be tricky. Was offered $5.



What???????
Whos the seller?

EDIT: Was thinking you talk about DT-10...still, if it new product and stop working after a week, its a WHAT?????? too, but less intense lol make a video about this and share it so it can be proove one side don,t work and you should have full refund. Good luck!


----------



## Slater (Jan 19, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Don't look like to be from KZ....can't read well but there a big 6 on it....
> 
> Yeah...about sound, its not a very pleasant one, with D3 cymbals are ultra metallic and splashy. For now I take a break of those and I plug the Kinera H3 on the nice cable but Kinera too aren't really nice sounding so I think I will go back to my Z5000 now.



That is the logo for Bellsing/Estron.



There's some good information about them (and other BA manufacturers here):

https://cymbacavum.com/2016/08/24/t...-in-on-the-manufacture-of-balanced-armatures/
https://cymbacavum.com/2015/01/30/the-biz-what-companies-make-balanced-armature-speakers/

Bellsing info is at the 1st link.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> That is the logo for Bellsing/Estron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again ''Slater-cyclopedia'', you are a real source of knowledge and again ,I will read this article....but not tonigh. Drink too much good fancy beers, like the 500ml L'assoiffé Triple Belgian (9.2%)...Quebec have so much talent in microbrewery that its quite dangerous!
I'm not against Bellsing, its all about implementation, and a company that make accessible BA driver for cheap can be very usefull.
But, as you are the headfi encyclopedia....if you can share or find more info about tesla technology IEM driver it can be very nice, just find little article abut beyerdynamic but nothing very detailed....


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What???????
> Whos the seller?
> 
> EDIT: Was thinking you talk about DT-10...still, if it new product and stop working after a week, its a WHAT?????? too, but less intense lol make a video about this and share it so it can be proove one side don,t work and you should have full refund. Good luck!


The name  of the store Rhymes with moopeasy


I just submitted a video showing only one side worked. Hope they do the right thing! 


They shipped quickly and everything else was perfect :/


----------



## Mdclol

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey man, where do you find info about tesla force of the magnet?
> Really feel it lack info about exact driver component and just get very elusive answer from 2 sellers....
> Perhaps it right in chinese somewhere....can't find.
> 
> ...



Hey bro, 

I found the info for the z5000's on the Nicehk Ali page. The IT01's specs were pulled from PenonAudio. Of course theres always the possibility of exaggerated marketing however many members here have unanimously concurred with your affection for the Z5000 so they must be special and a true bargain, too. Thank you for sharing your experience with 'em.

Check the item description section and look for a bolded *Tesla Technology Introduction*
Z5000 https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32738712329.html

IT01 https://penonaudio.com/ibasso-it01.html

Good thing we can trqck that theres 2,000+ combined Z5000s shown in stock across both vendors, I shall wait for a comparison to the IT01 because the included iBasso cable and accs are pretty nice. I dont need both if they're not too dissimilar.


----------



## DBaldock9

TLDRonin said:


> Oh right, I remember reading about it
> 
> 
> 
> I was mainly asking just to see whether microphonics would be an issue, or if it was just “worse” than an mmcx cable w/o



Since I wear most all of my earphone & earbud cables over-the-ear, I don't really notice much of an issue with microphonics - whether they have Mic & Volume Controls, or not.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I make a first 1-10$ best IEM Poll, check it out!

Every 2 weeks I will make a new one and keep result in first post of this thread, think it can be very interesting!

here on Headfi we cannot create more than one Poll so I need to use this Doodle thing!

Anybody can vote, even Headfi guest that do not have account here.

https://doodle.com/poll/wsm8f6sb6tw3rw4s


----------



## ivo001

I have only heard one of them. It's hard to do a fair boting without having heard them all, so I will not participate.


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I make a first 1-10$ best IEM Poll, check it out!
> 
> Every 2 weeks I will make a new one and keep result in first post of this thread, think it can be very interesting!
> 
> ...



Obviously this will be "What is the best sounding IEM that you've heard". It will probably end up being a popularity contest between KZ models, which is certainly still interesting.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Mdclol said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> I found the info for the z5000's on the Nicehk Ali page. The IT01's specs were pulled from PenonAudio. Of course theres always the possibility of exaggerated marketing however many members here have unanimously concurred with your affection for the Z5000 so they must be special and a true bargain, too. Thank you for sharing your experience with 'em.
> 
> ...



Oh, I must be blind then....now I see it ahah!

''*1.* From scratch designed transducers based on a neodymium ring magnet with optimized magnetic field profile which ensures that the interior of the transducer creates a stronger magnetic field (1.2 Tesla - A measurement of the magnetic flux density - in previous models, the magnetic field has a strength <0.65 Tesla).
*2.* This allows the coil run very sophisticated and yet a high efficiency (ratio of actual output power and power supplied) can be achieved.

*3.*The membrane, consisting of a 3-layer "compound foil", resulting in a highly accurate frequency response and guarantees in connection with the magnet an extremely transparent and distortion-free sound.
''

Hum....by googling compound foil first thing appear is Beyerdynamic T5P where this info look like to have been take for a copy paste for Z5000.....hum, this will not help me to feel I find exact factual info! Anyway, this is just to be sure it use tesla magnet, even if my ears are so intrigue by the sound performance that I feel it is. Look like it will stay a mystery.


About T01:
*Approaching 1 tesla*

Special small high-energy magnets, near 1 Tesla's magnetic flux to 5um ultra-thin diaphragm has a greater driving energy and rebound characteristics, *bringing more detail and dynamic performance than the normal dynamic driver.

*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ivo001 said:


> I have only heard one of them. It's hard to do a fair boting without having heard them all, so I will not participate.



Yeah.....don't know how to create perfect Poll without feeling like a fool. 
No possible way and everytime I see Poll I see complaint (earbuds anonymous is a good example). I see this as a ''barometer'' but its impossible that everybody own all IEM in Poll even if it was a 5 IEM one, so perhaps all of this is vain. Hum....finally I will think again for a ''better'' one, but not sure I will find the exact commun ground of whole humanity


----------



## bsoplinger (Jan 19, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah.....don't know how to create perfect Poll without feeling like a fool.


There is a problem with any self selecting (ie one volunteers to take the poll) that it can become a poll on visibility. That is just a measure of what the most recognized choice is.

That said you can't really get around the issue as long as you're limited to having the poll being answered by those who choose to. I've seen ones where the poll has the ability for anyone to add additional choices to those originally given as a way to help fix the problem but it really doesn't change the underlying problem.

About the only way to get what you're looking for is to instead gather data and do a statistical analysis on it. You could then make statements like of the people who have heard both the xxx and yyy zz% prefer the xxx over the yyy. Lots more effort required here but the results can be more useful. I'm not aware of any generic readily available online solution to do this gathering though, sorry 

So guess I'm saying just do your poll and don't worry about it too much. The results will still be interesting.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 19, 2018)

I think that this was the Question mark item on NiceHCK, a single BA MMCX IEM, looks really gorgeous to me. Here is the link.
I have a weakness towards single BA IEMs and I am in love with this one when it comes to looks.
Also nice to see how NiceHCK is starting to develop as a brand, similar to Penon - I am all for it as it appears that all of their products are interesting and competitive.


----------



## HungryPanda

Very nice build, 3.5mm cable and 2.5mm balanced cable included, amazing sound


----------



## Slater (Jan 19, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I make a first 1-10$ best IEM Poll, check it out!
> 
> Every 2 weeks I will make a new one and keep result in first post of this thread, think it can be very interesting!
> 
> ...



Most people haven't heard the HDS1. I would change it to HDS3 personally. Also, a lot of more recent users may be more familiar with the ATR instead of the ATE. Other than that, I like the poll idea - nice job buddy


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> Very nice build, 3.5mm cable and 2.5mm balanced cable included, amazing sound



Do you have other single BA to compare too?
Wonder if bass is there as well as soundstage or if its a fowards-detailed soundsignature (that can still have nice imagin and layering too).....?

From ali feedback I read it look like to be MID centric?

Intrigued but find it a little pricey....will rather prefer a choice to buy them without cable at like...80$ or something.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> I think that this was the Question mark item on NiceHCK, a single BA MMCX IEM, looks really gorgeous to me. Here is the link.
> I have a weakness towards single BA IEMs and I am in love with this one when it comes to looks.
> Also nice to see how NiceHCK is starting to develop as a brand, similar to Penon - I am all for it as it appears that all of their products are interesting and competitive.





HungryPanda said:


> Very nice build, 3.5mm cable and 2.5mm balanced cable included, amazing sound



What is the nozzle size on that IEM gents?

I have always had a difficult time wearing the KZ HDS2 because the enormous nozzle size makes tip selection difficult (because the large nozzle stretches out tips making S tips like a SM and M tips like a ML size). Also, I can only wear them for a short amount of time, because of ear canal soreness (large tip and less silicone = more "stiffness" and more irritation). Otherwise, I have to try and space the nozzle out of my ear using double or triple-flange tips (which changes the sound due to moving the driver away from my ear). On IEMs like HDS3 (and from the photos this NiceHCK one), the edge of the eartip is pushed down all the way even with the edge of the nozzle, which again causes the eartip to be hard as a rock (causing soreness).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Most people haven't heard the HDS1. I would change it to HDS3 personally. Also, a lot of more recent users may be more familiar with the ATR instead of the ATE. Other than that, I like the poll idea - nice job buddy


Okay, I change as you suggest....now I begin to wonder if I should have made a sub-20$ Poll with like 20 iem choices....anyway, will let this one go and see. Next one will be more varied.


----------



## HungryPanda

They are mid centric, sound great with singer-songwriters. Saying that bass is fine as I'm listening to Marillion with them and it sounds good to me, bass actually goes quite deep


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> What is the nozzle size on that IEM gents?
> 
> I have always had a difficult time wearing the KZ HDS2 because the enormous nozzle size makes tip selection difficult (because the large nozzle stretches out tips making S tips like a SM and M tips like a ML size). Also, I can only wear them for a short amount of time, because of ear canal soreness (large tip and less silicone = more "stiffness" and more irritation). Otherwise, I have to try and space the nozzle out of my ear using double or triple-flange tips (which changes the sound due to moving the driver away from my ear). On IEMs like HDS3 (and from the photos this NiceHCK one), the edge of the eartip is pushed down all the way even with the edge of the nozzle, which again causes the eartip to be hard as a rock (causing soreness).



I think it looks much larger than it is because the casing is so small. Look at how big the female MMCX is compared to it, that is a standard 4.5 - 5mm nozzle I think.


----------



## HungryPanda

The nozzle is bigger than Tin Audio T2 but not as large as Pioneer SE-CH9T


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> The nozzle is bigger than Tin Audio T2 but not as large as Pioneer SE-CH9T



OK, that helps. So it sounds like it's >5mm. Thanks!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Make update about Z5000 again....I don,t know what eartips are my favorite with them, wasnt a big fan of memory foam, just thanks this tips for making PMV A01 MK2 stay still in my ears without making them sound congested, but for the Zhiyin something else happen....now they are near neutral with ultra thigh bass with good body but less decay and a little smaller soundstage but less harsh in upper mids (they weren't really but hey) and even more details....a more fowards presentation but with a little more deepness due to better clarity. Not V shaped anymore, W shaped now.

A must try IMO and I urge any Z5000 owner to share impressions about sound change with memory foams tips. It do not sound dry at all and will please anti-bassy IEM too!


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Make update about Z5000 again....I don,t know what eartips are my favorite with them, wasnt a big fan of memory foam, just thanks this tips for making PMV A01 MK2 stay still in my ears without making them sound congested, but for the Zhiyin something else happen....now they are near neutral with ultra thigh bass with good body but less decay and a little smaller soundstage but less harsh in upper mids (they weren't really but hey) and even more details....a more fowards presentation but with a little more deepness due to better clarity. Not V shaped anymore, W shaped now.
> 
> A must try IMO and I urge any Z5000 owner to share impressions about sound change with memory foams tips. It do not sound dry at all and will please anti-bassy IEM too!


 I don't like memory foam on  most iems, I'm using a soft silicon wide bore tip and they are W shaped and very good indeed


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 19, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i've always like to wax philosophic about this cost/benefit stuff. my wholly subjective thoughts at large:
> ...
> 2. as you infer, cost is a really imperfect measure of sq in this game, and a lot of our budget faves slay some much more expensive models. coincidentally i was listening to the ($100) senn momentum on the train just yesterday and, while it's certainly not a bad iem, i would rate the ($20) urbanfun or the e-mi substantially higher in all respects--they're more coherent, less artificial tonality, etc. that said, there are some $100 mainstream players like the focal sphear and pioneer 9t i rate even higher, but it's not a foregone conclusion..."\



And herein lies my confusion:

1. Urbanfun Hifi or Sennheiser in-ear Momentum better? You say Urbanfun, I have not figured that one out in several months (I may be influenced by the placebo effect: expensive brandname must be better).
2. All sorts of blogs: KZ ZS5 higher rated than Urbanfun Hifi...nowhere the other way round as far as I am aware of. I disagree.
3.. Whathifi: Sennheiser in-ear Momentum higher rated than Focal Sphear. I disagree.
3a. Other online reviewer: Focal Sphear sounds in the $300 bracket. I don't know.
4. Therefore KZ ZS5 better than Sennheiser in-ear Momentum better than Focal Sphear? Hmmmmmm....
5. Another (serious) reviewer: KZ ZS5 good for the price but not a $100 earphone

We conclude: no real conclusions possible.

And we had this one before:

5. KZ HDS3...higher rated than Soundmagic E10C by Headflux
6. Whathifi: Soundmagic E10C best in class ca. 2012-2016
7. KZ HDS3 is a hell of a value..both are actually really similar
8. KZ HDS3 is rated soso in most blogs
9. Lots of cheepos must be much better than the Soundmagic E10C

We conclude: possibly true, but some of the lauded cheapos have a tuning not made for everyone...e.g. piercing treble.

And now, everybody, go and get your KZ HDS3 for $5 before they are gone. They certainly belong to a dying breed.


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> And herein lies my confusion:
> 
> 1. Urbanfun Hifi or Sennheiser in-ear Momentum better? You say Urbanfun, I have not figured that one out in several months.
> 2. All sorts of blogs: KZ ZS5 higher rated than Urbanfun Hifi...nowhere the other way round as far as I am aware of. I disagree.
> ...



I was equally confused for different cases but came to this conclusion - unless the comparison is made by the same person, you can't cross reference like this. Here is an interesting example:

Headphonelist - VSonic VC1000 sound score 9.2, Sennheiser IE800 scores 9.3
Provocative Ear - VSonic VC1000 score 7, KZ ZS5 score 9.7

Personal bias, different sources, different music - judging audio quality is already a difficult thing and this just adds more variables that skew things. The most you can expect is one person's direct comparison of one of the sound components between two chosen IEMs, and then you combine multiple of these individual small comparisons to form a blurry image of what to expect, but you don't truly know whether you'll like something until you've heard it.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 19, 2018)

vladstef said:


> I was equally confused for different cases but came to this conclusion - unless the comparison is made by the same person, you can't cross reference like this.
> 
> ...Personal bias, different sources, different music... .



Yes, a single source is most consistent. And a good reviewer should separate observation/objective and interpretation/bias.
The reviewer should first describe the sound, then judge it according to their liking. A quality ranking should be independent of taste.

In the end, we rank the reviewers...obviously Whathifi is not the most credible for me. I particularly like one who gives extremely detailed reviews that let you read between the lines.

There are some reviewers who are telling us right away that they judge earphones according to their personal tastes only. Such reviews are only informative when you know their tastes.


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> initial sound impressions on the DZAT DT-10:
> 
> Very easy to drive, with excellent isolation. Soundwise, an extremely-well tuned, gentle U-shape, with impactful, well controlled subbass which presents good rumble, mildly pushed-back, detailed mids and bright, sparkly, well-extended treble. These are not analytical or  neutral stage monitors—they inject some energy and drive into the proceedings. Tip-sensitive (silicons work best while foams tended to congest and deaden the presentation). Soundstage is wide, though not as 3D as some other top players, but instruments are well-separated and very accurately placed on stage.  Overall character is quite similar to the (excellent) Bosshifi B3S, though the DZAT sound a little larger and more dynamic. Among my other favorites, the DZAT is more colored and less-natural-sounding than the PMV, Simgot or Fidue A73, especially at the high-end; others like the TK13 or DQSM have larger, more immersive soundstages. However, these match very well with uptempo genres and are an excellent listen in their own right. As a lark, I compared these to the ($20) DZAT DF-10, which I've always liked--the DT-10 are brighter and more coherent overall, with much tighter bass and more precise imaging, although the DF-10 actually sounds airier and more expansive. These guys know how to make an earphone.



Just looked more closely at the images on AliExpress, and I see that they're using some sort of proprietary _Keyed MMCX_ connector, which means that it can not rotate.   
It also means that standard MMCX plugs may not fit, and plug into the jacks.

@loomisjohnson  - Can you confirm whether or not standard replacement MMCX cables will work with the DT-10 earphones?  Thanks!


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> And herein lies my confusion:
> 
> 1. Urbanfun Hifi or Sennheiser in-ear Momentum better? You say Urbanfun, I have not figured that one out in several months (I may be influenced by the placebo effect: expensive brandname must be better).
> 2. All sorts of blogs: KZ ZS5 higher rated than Urbanfun Hifi...nowhere the other way round as far as I am aware of. I disagree.
> ...


otto, there's certain review sites i find useful as a reference, and certain reviewers whose tastes conform to mine, but i'm not sure i'd take their opinions as more definitive than your own. of the iems you mention above, i'd rate the sphear the highest, and a higher tier than the sennheiser, tho to me it competes well in the $100 class, not the $300 class. as for the kz zs5, to me it does certain things very well, and it's a fun piece, but to be honest i rarely reach for it, mainly because it only sounds good when amped--i'm not as over-the-moon about it as some others. otoh, i often pull out the hds3 despite (or perhaps because of) its lack of refinement--it's a blast, like a shot of good cheap alcohol. i've briefly heard the e10, which were highly touted here, a couple years ago, and remember them being good and bassy but not memorable--i suspect our current bevy of $30 faves would compete very well with them.


----------



## loomisjohnson

DBaldock9 said:


> Just looked more closely at the images on AliExpress, and I see that they're using some sort of proprietary _Keyed MMCX_ connector, which means that it can not rotate.
> It also means that standard MMCX plugs may not fit, and plug into the jacks.
> 
> @loomisjohnson  - Can you confirm whether or not standard replacement MMCX cables will work with the DT-10 earphones?  Thanks!


db, i could not get standard mmcx to fit in the dt10--the connector's the same but the dt10 has a high ridge which, as you note, keeps the cable from rotating. i will say the two included cables are vg quality.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> VE is a window-dressing company that appears to get lots of suckers (like me ) that fall for their cheesy marketing: do they now sell two $5 earphones plus some extra cables for $60?


 While I agree with Monk+ - they are just 5$ earbud with nothing special about its sound...
Have You actually heard other VE offerings like VE Asura 2 for example (I have it btw) to call them overall subjectively "window-dressing company"? 
VE Asura is very good in midrange and vocals department, especially when amped. BUT I can`t use them (or any earbud) because every movement  of shells will change sound and getting good fit is almost impossible for me.


CYoung234 said:


> ...but I am still not jumping on the hype train for them, *as the midrange is still way too colored for me*. Like I said earlier, listen to a good set of cone stereo speakers and compare them to a good set of planar speakers. That is the difference I am hearing. The *Tin Audios sound artificial in comparison*. AS usual, YMMV!


Interesting opposing opinion about T2. I suspected that to me they would sound also artificial and coloured in midrange. That is of course subjective speculation because I don`t own them. 
But I take Your Stereo speakers vs.planar speakers as good informative point about T2 as I also search rather open/livery/airy presentation of midrange similar to speakers setup than "injected to Your brain & into headstage center" midrange.
This is purely subjective and personal preference, which, imo Otto doesn`t understand or respect well (no insult intended, just seems so based on his comments and bashing about ZS5v1 midrange "lacking").


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, a single source is most consistent. And a good reviewer should separate observation/objective and interpretation/bias.
> The reviewer should first describe the sound, then judge it according to their liking. A quality ranking should be independent of taste.
> 
> In the end, we rank the reviewers...obviously Whathifi is not the most credible for me. I particularly like one who gives extremely detailed reviews that let you read between the lines.
> ...



Worst reviewer of all that begin to fall on my nerve is the Phonograph....going into his blog its like going to brothel but instead of girls its publicity...all look like copy paste description find somewhere else. I always fall on him when I google a chifi iem these days...second worst one is ''Bad guy good audio'' from youtube, he's an headfier too, don't remember the name, but hes the master to talk and say nothing about DAP and again I always fall on him on youtube especially when trying to get factual info about Opus 1 DAP....video was 20 minutes long and he just talk about his life and the DAP look.

For the good ones, I like B9scrambler review but unfortunately he don't like to give score on his blog (on headfi he do it no choice!), as I like both: good explaination AND score it sometime make me confuse to know if he really like an IEM or not, but when its too minimalist like with Audiobudget or Vidal, it can lack in description, tough the graphic with score of Vidal is very wise and informative by its own. All in all, review are a plus, but making conclusion on it still is risky, I read SO MUCH reviews....different one to compare and make my own conclusion, and asking questions here, in fact, all in all, its on headfi that I find the more valuable info, I really like it when there more than 2 reviews so I can compare. I like it when there debate about soundsignature advantage too, good or bad. I feel a reviewer must have wide music taste too, so he can really test the gear properly, if he just listen to one type of music review will be half done at best IMO

About sound source, I feel in the contrary that it need more than one because it colore the sound, I really don't give lot of credit to reviewer that only use a smartphone for example, 2 DAP, a neutral and a little colored, even if I do not beleive in plain neutral DAP cause just the power it push can inflict on IEM sound.

I just finish the review of my Xduoo nano D3 and it was quite hard....make sometime I did not review a DAP, and english writing really fock my brain sometime especially to be precise about sound description or some fancy terminology....but the secret I say at they end is true, I really think I prefer his sound to the Xduoo X10! For my next reviews I think I will create a playlist with ALL music style possible. Need some discipline really....big problem with that!

And your right, WhaThiFi is What in must case...I was reading this before falling in headfi hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> I don't like memory foam on  most iems, I'm using a soft silicon wide bore tip and they are W shaped and very good indeed



But Panda, did you give it a try just to see?

I don't like memory foam either....its the second IEM out of my collection that I feel it benifit from it. 

And bass still there, just more controlled and tigh, cello are soooooooooooo incredible and full of body with this tips, before it have to much bass decay. But I love silicone tips too, its like having an option to give extra bass=nice!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 20, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Have You actually heard other VE offerings like VE Asura 2 for example (I have it btw) to call them overall subjectively "window-dressing company"?
> 
> ...
> 
> This is purely subjective and personal preference, which, imo Otto doesn`t understand or respect well (no insult intended, just seems so based on his comments and bashing about ZS5v1 midrange "lacking")



No, I haven't but would love to. I find the financial risk too big of not being satisfied. And I don't like this Lee guy - another personal preference.

As to the T2: I agree with you and also respect your opinion on the ZS5v1.  My previous rants were fueled by anti-hype (playing the "advocatus diaboli - devil's advocate") and the confirmation of my own taste/perception by a reputable reviewer. Surely provocative but in the end, we are all good sports. A discussion restricted to  "should I buy the Shockaudio Dixy or rather the Plingping 3" would lack salt.

I leave the last word to you...


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 20, 2018)

More comparisons - I like brandnames as references/testing standards: Focal Sphear vs. NAD Viso HP20 vs. Urbanfun Hifi (2 drivers):
Music used was well recorded classical: Spohr Nonet (Gaudier Ensemble; Hyperion label) and Walton Viola concerto (Monkemeyer, Bamberg Symphony; Sony label).

The Urbs came in as a very honourable third with respectable separation and layering and qualify for the "bang for buck award" (I always find them slightly more aggressive and therefore more fatiguing than the more expensive ones without having an explanation). The other two play in the same league with all departments being slightly fuller.

The Focals don't really stand out in terms of soundstage but they are pleasant and reproduce the orchestra and soloist very well. But I would really like to get a second and third opinion on these NADs. They are slightly darker but may be the iems in my collection that come closest to the actual concert hall experience. A different beast compared to most others I know. Interesting to say the least. Too bad that they are heavy and big metal monsters in my ears that tend to fall out easily when moving.

Wonder why the NADs were not found worth reviewing other than by Whathifi and a few more when they were released.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> But Panda, did you give it a try just to see?
> 
> I don't like memory foam either....its the second IEM out of my collection that I feel it benifit from it.
> 
> And bass still there, just more controlled and tigh, cello are soooooooooooo incredible and full of body with this tips, before it have to much bass decay. But I love silicone tips too, its like having an option to give extra bass=nice!


I have tried foams on a lot of my iems but always go back and find a suitable silicone tip, sometimes it will end up a single,double or triple type


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 20, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Reviewers: For the good ones, I like B9scrambler review but unfortunately he don't like to give score on his blog
> ...
> And your right, WhaThiFi is What in must case...I was reading this before falling in headfi hehe



NOTE: something wrong in the header, Nymphonomaniac said this...

Most informative reviewers on their dedicated blogs to me (in no particular order): Hifi Chris, B9Scrambler, Crabbos, the guys on headflux...boy, I hope I have not forgotten anybody who will kill me for it...These guys describe the sound in detail etc. and compare to other iems. This leaves room for us to read between the lines and past their opinion. A score is not necessarily needed.

Aproar and audiobudget are good, too, but not as comprehensive and more opinion based (which is fair enough). On the other hand, they typically cover the cheaper segment and more earphones than anybody.

In the end it comes down to all of them to arrive at a buying choice. They all do us a favour in educating us and their efforts are highly appreciated.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Wonder why the NADs were not found worth reviewing other than by Whathifi and a few more when they were released.



Most likely because they were the only ones to get free sample units for review. 

Glad to see you've changed your opinion completely about them, I didn't quite understand your initial complete dismissal..


----------



## paulindss (Jan 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> And herein lies my confusion:
> 
> 1. Urbanfun Hifi or Sennheiser in-ear Momentum better? You say Urbanfun, I have not figured that one out in several months (I may be influenced by the placebo effect: expensive brandname must be better).
> 2. All sorts of blogs: KZ ZS5 higher rated than Urbanfun Hifi...nowhere the other way round as far as I am aware of. I disagree.
> ...



I"m assuming that you have heard both soundmagic and HDS3. If so, i know you listened to EDR2 as well. Can you tell me If EDR2 are anywhere close to HDS3 ? They sound similar or are oriented differently ?


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> I have tried foams on a lot of my iems but always go back and find a suitable silicone tip, sometimes it will end up a single,double or triple type


I really like the feel, comfort wise, of foam tips. Although I've tried all sorts of brands I rarely end up with a fit that gives me a decent seal though. Hardly ever any bass. It amazes me when I see comments along the lines of with foamies the bass was so much better. I just don't understand how it can be when I get old transistor radio sound too often, muffled highs and non existent bass. 

Does your preference run to silicone because of fit or comfort issues or something else?


----------



## HungryPanda

The right silicone tip with any iem gives me better seal, better bass and feels tighter so no falling out of my ear


----------



## HungryPanda

saying that I was popping different iems in and out all day yesterday and now my ear canals are a little tender so full size cans only today


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 20, 2018)

paulindss said:


> KZ hds3 sound anywhere similar to edr
> 
> 
> I"m assuming that you have heard both soundmagic and HDS3. If so, i know you listened to EDR2 as well. Can you tell me If EDR2 are anywhere close to HDS3 ? They sound similar or are oriented differently ?


Yes, I have all three of them and the EDR2 are very similar to both of them. The EDR2 are a tad "bigger" sounding. I'd collect all the cheap KZs before they are gone for good.

Edit: I just pulled the EDR2 and HDS3 out...yep, both are similar and really impressive. And, compared to the technically more advanced  newer KZ models with multiple drivers:  no obvious weaknesses such as harshness or piercing. Downside: bass is a bit mushier but less so with the HDS1.


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> Most likely because they were the only ones to get free sample units for review.
> 
> Glad to see you've changed your opinion completely about them, I didn't quite understand your initial complete dismissal..



Interesting, ey? When I first tried them, I turned pale and thought I had just wasted $100, seriously. One of the issues was the tips: none of them were big enough. Not only could I not get a decent sound but they were also falling constantly out of my ears. So I used the largest tips that came with the Rock Zircon (I had similar issues with the B&W C5 series 2).  Now I use the NADs in bed - they don't bleed sound. Still, they are uniquely tuned earphones that deserve some attention. 

The total opposite was the case, when I first tried the KZ HDS3. What do you expect from a $5 earphone? And the mids were spot on - I could not believe it. I had also ordered a pair for a friend who likes neutral tuning. His reference were the Fostex TE-02. He was totally appalled by the KZ HDS3's "fun" bass. B9Scrambler rated the HDS1 higher in his KZ thread. So I got a hold of a blue pair and they are leaner sounding but also more difficult for me to find the proper seal - and they are harder to drive. Therefore, although the HDS1 may be the better earphones, the HDS3 work better for me.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 20, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The total opposite was the case, when I first tried the KZ HDS3. What do you expect from a $5 earphone? And the mids were spot on - I could not believe it. I had also ordered a pair for a friend who likes neutral tuning. His reference were the Fostex TE-02. He was totally appalled by the KZ HDS3's "fun" bass. B9Scrambler rated the HDS1 higher in his KZ thread. So I got a hold of a blue pair and they are leaner sounding but also more difficult for me to find the proper seal - and they are harder to drive. Therefore, although the HDS1 may be the better earphones, the HDS3 work better for me.



I haven't received EDR2 yet. But so far i heard from a generous number of people, with trusted ears. that they are a hidden gem. "Neutral" is a hard and kinda fool term, but they seem to be more on the neutral side than the heavy V-shaped usual signature. Balanced, confortable listen etc. All of that in a iem that you can find for 3$.
I keep thinking, what a great oportunity kz has, of puttting a so Fine driver in a beloved - and original. Shell like ZS3 ? With a Better cable, It would be awesome. It makes me think that all of that V-shaped wave is a matter of choice, not limitations. If they could do that in a 3$ iem. What they could do in a more pricey iem with dynamic drivers, Double maybe, doesn't matter, in a amazing Shell ?

Don't get me wrong, actually i think that i am more appealed to a "Fun" signature. But we have been talking about from the sameness of kz and ba drivers. I think that is a matter o choice and marketing. Not limitations. Maybe a sound like tin audio T2 for example, could be find much more easier, and cheaper, If a Company like KZ wanted to do It. Its a matter of market. The guys want to give us a good Fun signature. I take It, and like It so much. But Just imagene what we could have for a tiny amount of money.

Just my 2 cents on what we discuss here from time to time.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 20, 2018)

Here the frequency response curves for the HDS3 and EDR2...which will attract some comments questioning their validity.

In the meantime, I have also been listening to the HDS1 and just pulled out the newly arrived EDR1 (look like the EDR2 but sound a bit leaner in the bass department, very similar to the HDS1).

All of the four earphones mentioned are very competent, great fun and well worth it. They all don't sound a tad worse than the good old Soundmagic E10C at $50 (and Whathifi's eternal favs for many years). Stock up with these gems as long as they are still available (gearbest).

Here the real relevant read - thanks to our own B9Scrambler: https://goo.gl/ZLND33

Here a very competent review of the HDS3: http://headflux.de/knowledge-zenith-kz-hds3/
(I take it your Aleman is ok, if not, install the Google Translate plugin for the Chrome browser: installieren Sie jetzt!)


----------



## CYoung234 (Jan 21, 2018)

CoiL said:


> While I agree with Monk+ - they are just 5$ earbud with nothing special about its sound...
> Have You actually heard other VE offerings like VE Asura 2 for example (I have it btw) to call them overall subjectively "window-dressing company"?
> VE Asura is very good in midrange and vocals department, especially when amped. BUT I can`t use them (or any earbud) because every movement  of shells will change sound and getting good fit is almost impossible for me.
> 
> ...



Well, we are sort of talking about two different things. My comment about speakers has more to do with a coloration in the sound than instrument placement in the soundstage. If you look at the FR graphs for the TinAudio, you will see a bump right in the 500-800Hz range. Tuning A for symphony orchestras is 442-443 these days in North America. So, the bump is right where you don't want it. The effect is a coloration in the mids. An AWW sound. Syereophile calls it "cupped hands", "honky" or horn sound. It is relatively slight, but present. If you listen to a live acoustic instrument and then listen to a recording of it on the iems, you would get the idea. One of the main reasons why many planar / ribbon / electrostatic speakers sound so good in the mids has to do with driver speed in comparison to cone drivers. So, the mids tend to be pretty flat FR wise for good planar / electrostatic / ribbon speakers.

Now, as to your comment about soundstage, I agree with you. More space and air in the sound generally will mirror what you hear in a concert hall with un-miked instruments. At least with my ZS5's and ZS6's, I do not feel that they sound all that recessed. And to me, their sound is closer to real life than the Tin Audio. The strange thing is that Otto listens to a lot of classical music, and I believe he attends live performances as well. However, a lot of what he listens to appears to be chamber music or small ensembles, which can be recorded in a more intimate way. No disrespect intended, but some of his comments make me feel as if he expects the instruments to be 3 feet away. I suppose that should be my preference, as a lot of my listening experience comes from being in the orchestra, but I get to listen live from the audience enough as well. I suppose I should wear my iems backwards so the violins are on the right and cellos and basses on the left... 

One other afterthought. I have been listening to a pair of ADV S2000's I picked up,which are also more forward sounding, and I actually do not object to them at all. They actually sound very good, but I still need to listen to more classical with them, as I have been using them for more rock and pop. But, they do not have the same hump that the Tin Audio has. Maybe different tips will help with that, but so far, no.


----------



## vladstef

paulindss said:


> I haven't received EDR2 yet. But so far i heard from a generous number of people, with trusted ears. that they are a hidden gem. "Neutral" is a hard and kinda fool term, but they seem to be more on the neutral side than the heavy V-shaped usual signature. Balanced, confortable listen etc. All of that in a iem that you can find for 3$. I keep thinking, what a great oportunity kz has of puttting a so Fine driver in a beloved - and original. Shell like ZS3 ? With a Better cable. It Would be awesome. It makes me think that all of that V-shaped wave is a matter of choice, not limitations. If they could do that in a 3$ iem. What they could do in a more pricey iem with dynamic drivers, Double maybe, doesn't matter in a amazing Shell ?
> Don't get me wrong, actually i think that i am more appealed to a "Fun" signature. But we have been talking about from the sameness of kz and ba drivers. I think that is a matter o choice and marketing. Not limitations. Maybe a sound like tin audio T2 for example, could be find much more easier, and cheaper, If a Company like KZ wanted to do It. Its a matter of market. The guys want to give us a good Fun signature. I take It, and like It so much. But Just imagene what we could have for a tiny amount of money.
> 
> Just my 2 cents on what we discuss here from time to time.



Look, dynamic drivers are EXTREMELY cheap when bought in batches from factories. Same goes for every part of the earphone. The price difference between drivers going from bad to solid to very good is a couple of USD. It's what you do with them that matters and this requires time, money, educated people who have legit reasons to demand solid salaries - this brings the price up.
Sometimes what happens is pure luck (probably happened with EDR2) - random driver nicely matches the resonant frequencies of the shell and enough air is fed to the driver - although most of the time just picking a driver and shell ends up in a mess. The problem in what you are asking is demand, very few people want neutral sounding IEMs in the budget segment and boomy bassy mess is more 'impressive'. Another problem is KZ's business policy which is saturated market and not domination of budget segment for audiophiles.


----------



## paulindss

vladstef said:


> Look, dynamic drivers are EXTREMELY cheap when bought in batches from factories. Same goes for every part of the earphone. The price difference between drivers going from bad to solid to very good is a couple of USD. It's what you do with them that matters and this requires time, money, educated people who have legit reasons to demand solid salaries - this brings the price up.
> Sometimes what happens is pure luck (probably happened with EDR2) - random driver nicely matches the resonant frequencies of the shell and enough air is fed to the driver - although most of the time just picking a driver and shell ends up in a mess. The problem in what you are asking is demand, very few people want neutral sounding IEMs in the budget segment and boomy bassy mess is more 'impressive'. Another problem is KZ's business policy which is saturated market and not domination of budget segment for audiophiles.



Your comment enlighten us for a important question, research and delevopment is indeed expensive. But we can't assure what KZ or other chi-fi relies on, precisely. Is it luck ? It's old techniches and trusted designes of major brands ? Hit or miss with prototypes ? - really cheap these days. I also do not think that's easy to do. But if it is to have a hunch, i think that they are capable of. They aren't a small Company. And think of grado. These guys are one of the most respected headphones brand for decades. Doing and developing earphones handmade in a Brooklyn building that looks like a family Business.

But you also saw the most important point for me. The question mostly are lack of demand, and KZ policy of marketing. That is... Impress average listener, Focus on modern Asian music, impress with datcable cables - that one is good. Impress with number of drivers, etc.


----------



## Slater (Jan 20, 2018)

paulindss said:


> I"m assuming that you have heard both soundmagic and HDS3. If so, i know you listened to EDR2 as well. Can you tell me If EDR2 are anywhere close to HDS3 ? They sound similar or are oriented differently ?



HDS3 beats out HDS2, in comfort and sound.

HDS2 had terrible stock tips, uncomfortable fit (due to enormous nozzle), and they really need more sub bass. I added some sub bass back by using KZ Starline tips, but then they hurt the ears due to the way the eartip needs to be stretched out to fit the nozzle.

HDS3 fits better, has better cable, wider soundstage, and better tuning. Although I believe the better sound of the HDS3 is due to being able to get a better seal.

The HDS3 is one of my favorite KZs for their easy to love fun signature, comfortable fit, and source friendly forgiveness.


----------



## CoiL

CYoung234 said:


> Well, we are sort of talking about two different things. My comment about speakers has more to do with a coloration in the sound than instrument placement in the soundstage. If you look at the FR graphs for the TinAudio, you will see a bump right in the 500-800Hz range. Tuning A for symphony orchestras is 442-443 these days in North America. So, the bump is right where you don't want it. The effect is a coloration in the mids. An AWW sound. Syereophile calls it "cupped hands", "honky" or horn sound. It is relatively slight, but present. If you listen to a live acoustic instrument and then listen to a recording of it on the iems, you would get the idea. One of the main reasons why many planar / ribbon / electrostatic speakers sound so good in the mids has to do with driver speed in comparison to cone drivers. So, the mids tend to be pretty flat FR wise for good planar / electrostatic / ribbon speakers.


Oh, misunderstood Your point then but thanks for explaining.


CYoung234 said:


> Now, as to your comment about soundstage, I agree with you.* More space and air in the sound generally will mirror what you hear in a concert hall with un-miked instruments. At least with my ZS5's and ZS6's, I do not feel that they sound all that recessed.* *And to me, their sound is closer to real life* than the Tin Audio. The strange thing is that Otto listens to a lot of classical music, and I believe he attends live performances as well. However, a lot of what he listens to appears to be chamber music or small ensembles, which can be recorded in a more intimate way. No disrespect intended, but some of his comments make me feel as if he expects the instruments to be 3 feet away.


That`s the thing, personal perspective, perception and preferences about sound.... and my preference is 70% on the  side of live performances, 30% on "studio chamber/intimate space" recordings. But most music I listen to has very much audio "live" effects and layering/imaging "tricks" which kind of sound "wrong" with mid-boosted/coloured and foward sounding IEMs.
Check my profile music preferences to get an idea - most of them are greatly mastered recordings from well respected artists, not typical compressed pop-music.


CYoung234 said:


> One other afterthought. I have been listening to a pair of ADV S2000's I picked up,which are also more forward sounding, and I actually do not object to them at all. They actually sound very good, but I still need to listen to more classical with them, as I have been using them for more rock and pop. But, they do not have the same hump that the Tin Audio has. Maybe different tips will help with that, but so far, no.


I think at some point I will try these as they seem to be nice alternative signature for some of my music and so far from impressions/reviews more to my personal liking than T2.


----------



## Slater (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.

I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.

Songs from multiple genres, a male vocal, a female vocals, an orchestral, etc.

And NOT just a list of commercial songs like (The Beatles Let It Be, etc). Because some people may have the original while others the remastered, some would have a lossless while others would only have lossy. They would have to be either royalty-free (of which there's plenty of), original songs composed by HF members, or commercial songs that have been granted license to be used only for non-resale/non-broadcast equipment reviews only.

The advantage of this standardized list is that different people can read what a reviewer or member comment says and listen for the same thing (such as "the pluck of the guitar string blah blah" or "the instruments had good separation and I felt like I was a few feet in front of blah").

It is the best way to create a level and apples-to-apples comparison. If myself and @Nymphonomaniac are listening to the same exact version of a song (both flac etc) on the same IEM (with the same tips), the same source (say an iPhone 7 or xduoo X3), and he hears higher treble frequencies than me, then the reason must be due to his hearing (age, etc) or maybe QC variations. But the point is that when scientists are setting up experiments, as many variables are made constant and standard as possible so that the experiment can be as controlled as possible. This is already done, for example, via standardized measurement parameters for testing the frequency response of IEMs and headphone drivers.

This same basic idea has been brought up before, but from the context of when a reviewer lists what songs they used in their review, YOU get a hold of the same songs so you can hear what they heard. But again, the problem with this is that their copy of X may have been ripped from CD to flac, where I am listening to it on Spotify or YouTube (so it's not truly "the same song". Using my royalty-free music idea, and making all of the songs available for download directly from Head-Fi (as a zip file containing all songs in both flac and 320k MP3 for example) *guarantees* that I *can* listen to the same exact song a reviewer listened to in his review.

As far as where to find royalty-free music, here's plenty: https://www.google.com/search?q=royalty+free+music

We would just need to agree on a standardized list of songs that are able to showcase different areas of the frequencies, different features of sound (such as sibilance and soundstage), etc.

Ideas? Comments?


----------



## riffrafff

Slater said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.
> 
> I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.
> 
> ...



I think that's a superb idea.


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.
> 
> I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.
> 
> ...


I have to say I like this idea. Even if I don't like the genre of a particular song, personally I hate my horse died music , but I could still listen to that particular song where the reviewer mentions how the twangy geetar sounds so good using some particular setup.

Said mostly tongue in cheek but honestly even for songs you don't find enjoyable you could still listen for the artifacts that the reviewer points out and see how you hear it and even if you don't have that particular setup you could then listen to your favorite setup and see if you can hear the instrumentation mentioned and how your setup plays the same thing and still be able to get a good idea of what the reviewer was commenting on.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.
> 
> I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.
> 
> ...



Standardization is always an awesome idea in general, the problem is that there are so many types of music that people listen to, we'd need hundreds of songs from all kinds of genres. Also, forcing a reviewer to listen to a specific song that they dislike over and over again for every review is just not possible. You still have an issue of different sources, fitting for IEMs/earbuds which can drastically change the peaks in higher frequencies and bass, third party tips, cable materials, god forbid someone used an EQ of some sorts.

In the end, you can only standardize objectively measured things and audio reviews are purely subjective. There is an interesting thing that Zeos from Z Reviews does with his sound demos - this introduces a bunch of audio-deteriorating steps along the way but you get an option to compare some headphones in a certain reference plane (although quite imperfect obviously). This just gets even harder for IEMs while I can't ever see this happening for earbuds.

The only thing that is certain is that this whole thing is a massive problem and one that requires a lot of mental exercise of collecting information from different sources and reading between the lines just to get a blurry idea of how something might sound. I suspect it will remain this way for years to come, but, in about 10 years (given the Chi-Fi revolution) we might get today's totl IEM in a 50$ package and then this conversation might become less important.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.
> 
> I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.
> 
> Songs from multiple genres, a male vocal, a female vocals, an orchestral, etc.


A step towards consistency. I looked briefly into it but most "free" music is designed for video production and in the end not free at all.


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> I have to say I like this idea. Even if I don't like the genre of a particular song, personally I hate my horse died music , but I could still listen to that particular song where the reviewer mentions how the twangy geetar sounds so good using some particular setup.
> 
> Said mostly tongue in cheek but honestly even for songs you don't find enjoyable you could still listen for the artifacts that the reviewer points out and see how you hear it and even if you don't have that particular setup you could then listen to your favorite setup and see if you can hear the instrumentation mentioned and how your setup plays the same thing and still be able to get a good idea of what the reviewer was commenting on.



Exactly. It's not about liking the song - it's about everyone listening to the same song.

This was mentioned by @Nymphonomaniac - that many/most reviewers ONLY listen to songs/genres that they like, and that may not truly paint the full picture of the stuff they're reviewing.

The other advantage of this standardized list is that once everyone is using the same songs more and more, we will all become extremely familiar with them - every breath, twang, cymbal crash, and guitar slide.

This is already universally recommended for reviewing in general; and many reviewers use the same songs because they "know" them and "know" how they are supposed to sound. The difference with my idea is that EVERYONE would have access to the same song. It would also make forum comments so much easier for others to follow (even new members who don't know all of the terms). For example, if I said "this IEM has a lot of treble roll off - you can really hear this on HF standardized track #9 at 2:24", in theory ANY of us could go and hear exactly what I'm referring to.


----------



## Slater (Jan 21, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Standardization is always an awesome idea in general, the problem is that there are so many types of music that people listen to, we'd need hundreds of songs from all kinds of genres. Also, forcing a reviewer to listen to a specific song that they dislike over and over again for every review is just not possible. You still have an issue of different sources, fitting for IEMs/earbuds which can drastically change the peaks in higher frequencies and bass, third party tips, cable materials, god forbid someone used an EQ of some sorts.
> 
> In the end, you can only standardize objectively measured things and audio reviews are purely subjective. There is an interesting thing that Zeos from Z Reviews does with his sound demos - this introduces a bunch of audio-deteriorating steps along the way but you get an option to compare some headphones in a certain reference plane (although quite imperfect obviously). This just gets even harder for IEMs while I can't ever see this happening for earbuds.
> 
> The only thing that is certain is that this whole thing is a massive problem and one that requires a lot of mental exercise of collecting information from different sources and reading between the lines just to get a blurry idea of how something might sound. I suspect it will remain this way for years to come, but, in about 10 years (given the Chi-Fi revolution) we might get today's totl IEM in a 50$ package and then this conversation might become less important.



Well, a lot of us (when testing gear) already listen to frequency sweeps, test tracks, and tons of tracks that are basically just beeps and boops. Do we enjoy listening to them? No, but we do it for the science of it.

I'm not saying "let's force everyone to listen to German death metal or Australian aboriginal didgeridoo music". But I don't think listening to a 30-second track of female vocals (whose express purpose is to test female vocals for reviews) is going to be some kind of torture. Obviously, no one will be forced to use the standardized tracks, and no one is saying the standardized tracks can't be used IN ADDITION TO your normal "my favorite music" test tracks - the point is that the standardized tracks will be available to all.

I mean, there's an industry standard IEM holder for producing frequency graphs for IEMs. But not everyone chooses to use it. It just makes it harder for people to trust the FR graphs when they were produced on the non-standardized equipment (and more reliable when comparing graphs that WERE). Make sense?

Are you proposing that NO standard is better than SOME standard?


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> A step towards consistency. I looked briefly into it but most "free" music is designed for video production and in the end not free at all.



Well, I'm sure HF - the world's largest audio and music community - can come up with some original tracks that are truly royalty free.

I see people on the HF forums all the time that make their own music and share it to SoundCloud etc.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> A step towards consistency. I looked briefly into it but most "free" music is designed for video production and in the end not free at all.



I think Bandcamp is the best source for free music and not Slater's google link, some amazing/outstanding  free stuff to be found there.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> Well, a lot of us (when testing gear) already listen to frequency sweeps, test tracks, and tons of tracks that are basically just beeps and boops. Do we enjoy listening to them? No, but we do it for the science of it.
> 
> I'm not saying "let's force everyone to listen to German death metal or Australian aboriginal didgeridoo music". But I don't think listening to a 30-second track of female vocals (whose express purpose is to test female vocals for reviews) is going to be some kind of torture. Obviously, no one will be forced to use the standardized tracks, and no one is saying the standardized tracks can't be used IN ADDITION TO your normal "my favorite music" test tracks - the point is that the standardized tracks will be available to all.
> 
> ...



I see how my comment about music choices was actually idealistic and went further than what you proposed - a careful selection of music that covers important aspects of sound reproduction could probably be created in a way that suits most people and at least isn't a torture for others. 
On the other hand, I said that standardization is always good just that I can't see it happening here because of all of the other variables which are more significant than music choices when it comes to reviews (keeping in mind that most reviewers actually do have a broad selection of songs that they use for different testings). My opinion isn't set in stone, if this ever happens and works I'll support it, just can't see a realistic way that this can be implemented while having any impact on the consistency of reviews.


----------



## chickenmoon

vladstef said:


> I see how my comment about music choices was actually idealistic and went further than what you proposed - a careful selection of music that covers important aspects of sound reproduction could probably be created in a way that suits most people and at least isn't a torture for others.
> On the other hand, I said that standardization is always good just that I can't see it happening here because of all of the other variables which are more significant than music choices when it comes to reviews (keeping in mind that *most reviewers actually do have a broad selection of songs that they use for different testings*). My opinion isn't set in stone, if this ever happens and works I'll support it, just can't see a realistic way that this can be implemented while having any impact on the consistency of reviews.



Certainly not broad enough in my book as I never find reviews with tracks, artists or even  genres I listen to.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Certainly not broad enough in my book as I never find reviews with tracks, artists or even  genres I listen to.



Sometimes I find new music that I like by trying some of the tracks that reviewers mention


----------



## CoiL (Jan 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.
> 
> I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.
> 
> ...



I thought about that long time ago (not trying to brag), just that HOW can we create such list?
1. We need jury to choose songs among from most respected reviewers suggestions, from head-fi, from different areas (amp builders, LP fans, tube fans, SS fans etc) ?
2. We need also votes from head-fi users over that list ?
3. Head-fi needs to set rule of using that list for reviewers and reviews in order to publish reviews in head-fi ?
4. How to legalize all those songs for all head-fi users/readers? Maybe not use full song or "glicth" it somewhere to "ruin" its usage for other purposes?
5. Where to store them? Head-fi server?
6. ....certainly I`ve have not though about all other issues?


----------



## KipNix

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I use memory foam and man....it sound different for sure but its another proof about how they can sound mature, musical, detailed and ALWAYS good!


 +1 They seal really well and I think some who don't like them aren't using them correctly. YMMV.


----------



## KipNix (Jan 21, 2018)

Regarding Slater's good idea about a listening library:
In a perfect world where everyone is using the same source and hearing the same sounds at the same volume,it would work. But this sure isn't a perfect world, and where one person would find "a good overall bass", another would say, "booming bass, don't like it". Etc, etc, etc. Then along would come the complaints: "Why are we using Track X by ABC, when Track C by DEF would better represent bass/mids/treble", etc.


----------



## DBaldock9

CoiL said:


> I thought about that long time ago (not trying to brag), just that HOW can we create such list?
> 1. We need jury to choose songs among from most respected reviewers suggestions, from head-fi, from different areas (amp builders, LP fans, tube fans, SS fans etc) ?
> 2. We need also votes from head-fi users over that list ?
> 3. Head-fi needs to set rule of using that list for reviewers and reviews in order to publish reviews in head-fi ?
> ...



#4 - Would someone at Head-Fi have to get permission or a license from the copyright owners, to upload and provide / share any copyrighted music, being used as part of a test suite?


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Well, a lot of us (when testing gear) already listen to frequency sweeps, test tracks, and tons of tracks that are basically just beeps and boops. Do we enjoy listening to them? No, but we do it for the *science* of it.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I thought about that long time ago (not trying to brag), just that HOW can we create such list?
> 1. We need jury to choose songs among from most respected reviewers suggestions, from head-fi, from different areas (amp builders, LP fans, tube fans, SS fans etc) ?
> 2. We need also votes from head-fi users over that list ?
> 3. Head-fi needs to set rule of using that list for reviewers and reviews in order to publish reviews in head-fi ?
> ...



Yes, all of the issues you raise above will need to be done.

I have contacted Jude for guidance regarding this idea. We'll see what he says. I met him for the 1st time at the Ohio CanJam, and he is a great guy. I'm sure he'll do whatever he can to get behind this if he thinks it's feasible, as it can only improve things further on HF.


----------



## Slater (Jan 21, 2018)

KipNix said:


> Regarding Slater's good idea about a listening library:
> In a perfect world where everyone is using the same source and hearing the same sounds at the same volume,it would work. But this sure isn't a perfect world, and where one person would find "a good overall bass", another would say, "booming bass, don't like it". Etc, etc, etc. Then along would come the complaints: "Why are we using Track X by ABC, when Track C by DEF would better represent bass/mids/treble", etc.



Well, I'm not saying everyone will agree. But it's better than just giving up and assuming "Oh well, we won't be able to please everyone, so let's not even bother".

There's an old saying "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time.”

Otherwise, we wouldn't have the automobile, iPhone, and Oreo cookies. Most people like and/or use those things (but not everyone in the world). The ones that don't - well, that's their prerogative and they're perfectly allowed to never to drive a car, eat an Oreo cookie, or use an iPhone.

Again, reviewers are free to use whatever songs they want. No one would be putting a gun to anyone's head saying YOU HAVE USE THESE TEST TRACKS OR YOU MUST LEAVE THE HUMAN RACE.

I mean, the basic idea of this is no different than the generally accepted 2 or 3 sources we recommend all the time to people for testing the phase of their headphones. It's not the only ways to do it, but it certainly is nice when standard things are readily available to everyone.

Basically, the "average person" is what we're shooting for:


----------



## loomisjohnson

guys:
monoprice has released two iems under the guise mp 20 and mp 30, which look an awful lot like the estimable bosshifi b3 and b3s--some body willing to take one for the team?


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> guys:
> monoprice has released two iems under the guise mp 20 and mp 30, which look an awful lot like the estimable bosshifi b3 and b3s--some body willing to take one for the team?



MP30 has tuning nozzles, which neither BossHifi doesn't have.

Sounds cool though. Great prices as well!


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Well, I'm not saying everyone will agree. But it's better than just giving up and assuming "Oh well, we won't be able to please everyone, so let's not even bother".
> 
> There's an old saying "_*You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time*_.”
> 
> ...



I believe it was Mao Zedong who added just shoot the rest.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> I believe it was Mao Zedong who added just shoot the rest.



Haha, I'd be like:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I've been thinking about this for a while, especially based on recent comments by members about reviews themselves, the music used, etc.
> 
> I think what would benefit the Head-Fi community greatly is a standardized selection of music (say 14-20 songs). This list can be used by ALL reviewers, to review everything from amps to headphones.
> 
> ...



Wow, I think you get a nice idea here....hum, was thinking for myself to make this type of list so review will not be with different songs everytime, B9scrambler do this already I think. Hum, it will be a very hard work to find this list tough....and it should not include unbearably bad music so its not a torture for the reviewer, and do not inflict on judgment, sure subjectivity will occur, we talk about emotionality as well as hearing aspect, including fit and all. Portishead signer (Beth Gibbons) is quite a good test for signer hissing for example....and for bass body cello is very good, perhaps even solo or quartet (will include mids and a little of highs too)....this excite my imagination! Will think about this and i'm IN bro! Will still listening my music anyway....but this track will became a reference for comparaison between eachother hearing, a very good tool to find a way to have better idea about sound, cause I admit myself too, sometime the impressions share wasn't at all what I was thinking it will sound. So, yeah, I encourage you to talk more about this idea and that we begin to work on it in a near futur. No obligation, just a review reference track that every headfier can hear easily too. More is better than not enough. Every music style should be included, even death focking metal.

By the way i'm 34 but perhaps have the ears of a 64 dude....no treble sensitive for sure so if I talk about treble harshness, run away from this IEM! Still, i'm ultra sensible to sound, and can hear micro details easily, and every step and words of my neighboor under my feet. Did you know any link to a hearing test??? This could be very revealing!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KipNix said:


> +1 They seal really well and I think some who don't like them aren't using them correctly. YMMV.



DO you talk about Z5000 pairing?
Memory foam are a pratical tool firstly, and secondly, they can really do good with some IEM, especially bassy one as its true that it tame it down a bit as well as soundstage, but it can reveale new interesting aspect of the sound as well. 

With what IEM do you use foam tips?


----------



## bsoplinger

loomisjohnson said:


> guys:
> monoprice has released two iems under the guise mp 20 and mp 30, which look an awful lot like the estimable bosshifi b3 and b3s--some body willing to take one for the team?


If the particular someone is feeling adventurous there's also these 2 different BA + DD hybrid models:

Triple Driver Earbuds Headphones with In-line Mic and 1-button Control
Product ID: 18516

MP80 Aluminum In-Ear Earphone Balanced Armature Driver and Dynamic Driver with Three Tuning Nozzles
Product ID: 27276

And great news, all 4 models have free domestic shipping!


----------



## CoiL

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ....and for bass body cello is very good...


I would also use one contrabass prominent song (imo reflects better bass body&details).


----------



## Vytautas (Jan 22, 2018)

These could be on the list too :

KZ ED9, ZSE, ZST, EDR2;
Boarseman KR25D;
Remax: 610d, RM S1 PRO;
Sound Intone E6;
Superlux HD381F (any body still use them?).
I was surprised how nice *QKZ W1* pro sounds after applying EQ with Rockbox:
- 6 db for Bass in sound settings;
+5 db 3 khz;
+5 db 6 khz;
+10 db 12 khz in EQ.

Without EQ they are the worst, with EQ - one of the best to me.

*HM7, E6, X41M, RM S1 PRO* should be much better after *EQ*ualizing them too (according to _The Phonograph _).

On the other hand I have not managed to make Superlux HD381F sound any better.

By the way, I have made *summary scores* for all IEM's on_ Approear, The Phonograph_ and _Audiobudget_.

The results on 10 scale are:
1. 9,4 - *T2 and KR25D -* 9 eur
2. 9,2 - X41M and HM7 - 4 eur
3. KZ: 8,9 - ED9 ( 7 eur) and ZST (10 eur); 8,8 - ZSE (5 eur) and ZS3 (7 eur); ATR - 8,5 (3 eur).

*E6*(6 eur), *W1 Pro *(6 eur), *RM S1 Pro* (8 eur) are ranked by _The Phonograph_ only. Could any of these IEM's be in the *first* group too?

Remax d610 (7 eur), Superlux HD381 (10 eur) and KZ EDR2 (3 eur) have the lower scores (~8).

On extremely *small budget* the best toys are: *X41M *(eq)*, HM7 *(eq)*, ZSE, ATR, EDR2**.*





Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I make a first 1-10$ best IEM Poll, check it out!
> 
> Every 2 weeks I will make a new one and keep result in first post of this thread, think it can be very interesting!
> 
> ...


----------



## Infected Mushroom

Vytautas said:


> I was surprised how nice *QKZ W1* pro sounds after applying EQ with Rockbox:
> - 6 db for Bass in sound settings;
> +5 db 3 khz;
> +5 db 6 khz;
> ...



Whoaa, I've felt they lack treble, but my EQ was much gentler. I tried yours (although I left the bass) and they've truly transformed!


----------



## Vytautas

An important factor while buying budget IEM's is comfort. Sound may not be perfect, but if IEM fit really well - then it may be still ok.

In this case the best are (ranked in order):
HM7, RM S1 Pro, W1 Pro, HD381, (ZSE?), E6, ATR, d610. 

T2, KR25d, ED9, X41M, EDR2 does not offer the best comfort.

There are polarized ratings of ZSE.


----------



## chickenmoon

I received my Z5000 one hour ago. They are OK but nothing too special IMO. They are warm,soft, non fatiguing type of sound. Using a P1 cable and UE900s silicon tips (wide bore). There is no front vent so driver flex, fit and congestion issues occur. That's about it for straight out of the box impressions.


----------



## shubu000

Thanks for all the recommendations in this thread, just picked up the zs6. seems like i'ts only super sharp on my ipad for some reason... all the other machines are good

Anyway, anyone tried the bluetooth headphones that are always on special in the gearbest thread?

i'm tempted by the QCY Q29 Pro

might transition to fully bluetooth heaphones for my morning commuting podcasts and use the zs6 with the upgrade cable as my music headphones


----------



## chinmie

shubu000 said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations in this thread, just picked up the zs6. seems like i'ts only super sharp on my ipad for some reason... all the other machines are good
> 
> Anyway, anyone tried the bluetooth headphones that are always on special in the gearbest thread?
> 
> ...



i have the q29. while it sounds reasonably good, the connection is rather finicky.. the left channel is prone of loosing/skipping signal, especially if using it on public spaces like malls and such where there are more signal interference. i personally would suggest the qy19 more (bluetooth wired ones). it has better sound and easier to use


----------



## shubu000

yeah, that is what i'm weary of

i got the bluetooth cable for the zs6, but i don't want to pull it in and out too much...

on another note the bluetooth cable is surprisingly good from kz

reception's great, but the sound is a bit more compressed because of bluetooth, but mostly doesn't cut out, i had some bad connections every now and then
if i unpair and pair it again then it's all great again


----------



## ivo001

loomisjohnson said:


> guys:
> monoprice has released two iems under the guise mp 20 and mp 30, which look an awful lot like the estimable bosshifi b3 and b3s--some body willing to take one for the team?



I see it is discounted on ebay for $22 instead of $30 for the mp30.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Monoprice-MP30-In-Ear-Earphone-with-Two-Tuning-Nozzles-/391912604368


----------



## PlantsmanTX

loomisjohnson said:


> guys:
> monoprice has released two iems under the guise mp 20 and mp 30, which look an awful lot like the estimable bosshifi b3 and b3s--some body willing to take one for the team?


Check these out:

SIVGA M001
SIVGA M005

Hzsound M005
Hzsound M001

Winintone RG-EB601


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> I received my Z5000 one hour ago. They are OK but nothing too special IMO. They are warm,soft, non fatiguing type of sound. Using a P1 cable and UE900s silicon tips (wide bore). There is no front vent so driver flex, fit and congestion issues occur. That's about it for straight out of the box impressions.


I see you got a Xduoo X10 like me....perhaps giving it a try with memory foam tips pluged directly into the X10 will please you more as it will sound more fowards and bass will warm less overall soundsignature. Even if a little warm, I really find details retrieval impressive.
Did you listen to music loudly?

As I see you got the Ibasso IT01 too, would be very interested for a comparaison with Z5000.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vytautas said:


> These could be on the list too :
> 
> KZ ED9, ZSE, ZST, EDR2;
> Boarseman KR25D;
> ...



The Phonograph win 2017 worst reviewer price IMO And it hurt the eyes soooooooooo much all this self-profit ultra invasive publicity. Really disgut me....as well as the fact that he perhaps buy Google words like ZS6-zs5 to be in first place result.

And this ZS6 sentence about mids and smooth vocal LOL:

''The mids of the KZ ZS6 have nice warmth and very clear lower vocals despite a slight mid-bass bleeding into lower mids. Higher mids are not rolled off nor harsh at all and sound very well. Using an EQ lower mids get even clearer with reduced mid-bass bleed strength while higher mids still do not get harsh. A tip, just do not overdo it or mids may show some boxy vocals and harshy higher mids but not something that happens if you do things right.''

Yeah right, this is surely why i'm unable to listen to ZS6....they are too SMOOTH sounding right

Oh, and yeah, I still listen time to time the Superlux HD381F, use more the black 381 tough, my favorite from the bunch.

True that there lot of other IEM that could be in this Poll....but about EQ, I really im not somebody that use this, perhaps I could save some IEM this way, but don't feel they deserve it. I wish DAP have just treble and bass control like old school amp. Anyway, review should not talk about virtual sound, and all EQ work affect sound differently, for example, Ibasso DX90 is worst EQ sound, kill all dynamic from IEM and veiled overall sound and stole deepness. I guess using lot of EQ help to not collect lot of different IEM, but just eartips can be a form of Eqing too...


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 22, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> I received my Z5000 one hour ago. They are OK but nothing too special IMO. They are warm,soft, non fatiguing type of sound. Using a P1 cable and UE900s silicon tips (wide bore). There is no front vent so driver flex, fit and congestion issues occur. That's about it for straight out of the box impressions.


How are the UE900S in general? Mine are in the mail.

Your initial Z5000 description is reminiscent of the LKER i8. Good, nothing special, pleasant, not piercing...what is the soundstage like? How do they compare to the NADs?


----------



## Olivieros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, don't know exactly what to suggest, the one I use was 25$ and can be found on ebay for 15$ but it have a earhook that I finally have to cut to be free. So, with the Z5000, as it can be wear over ear as well as the standar way I would suggest a cable that can do both like this one (perhaps there better option too):
> 
> Oh, and i'm pretty sure you will not regret this Excellent choice, only ''drawback''is that they are a little heavy but I like it, they look and feel invincible. In fact they are ultra comfy for me, if were over ear ther no risk that it fall from ears at all.Were will you buy them? and please don't forget to share your impressions here once you receive it!



As promised, My impression of the Z5000 which I now already received!

*Looks:* quite nice! They do not come in a box, only bubble plastic. Enough tips to try on but i prefer the memory foam / small sized silicon tips. I have to say, they would even be more flashy and nice if they would look like for instance the tennmak trio but still, they look very solid.

*Sound: *DAMMMNNNN. These earphones are BOOM! What a sick bass! It gets to low frequencies which I have never experienced with earphones. They are really REALLY made for bassheads. Just as Nymphonomaniac said, they have an U-shaped sound signature with a very sparkly treble and just a sick bass layer. Maybe in some cases a little sloppy but that could also be because I do not use a dac/amplifier (just my cellphone Xiaomi Note 4). Soundstage is pretty good. As I would describe them with one word: Fun!
Worth the money: Without a doubt. I think they could cost 100 usd without mmcx cable and still be a bargain.

*Comparison: *
Apple earbuds - Of course they fit way better, but also the sound is in every sense better.
Tennmak Trio - Fit of Tennmak is maybe a little bit better as you could even sleep with those in. The Z5000 just are a little less streamlined, have to check what the effect of it is when riding a bike/skiing. Sound wise I prefer the Z5000. I think the bass is kicking in better and the treble is more sparkling. However, for musicality maybe the Tennmak Trio is more balanced and warmish. It has more present mids which could help with certain types of music
TTPOD T1-E: Although the ttpods are known of there funky kickbass, they are nothing compared to the Z5000. Z5000 is capable in getting much lower frequencies and in addition has a sparkly treble (not harsh at all btw!) The ttpods are really L-shaped and they thus lack in their mid/trebles. ttpods sound really dark and sometimes even like there is a pillow between the speaker and your eardrum, like a wall in between.. 

*Ranking:*
1. Z5000
2. Tennmak Trio
3. TT-pod T1E (close to the Tennmak's as the bass is still funky)
4. Iphone earbuds (just the normal ones you get with the iphone 6. They just fit soooo bad)

*What I listen most of the time:*
- Jazz (modern urban Jazz to classical Jazz)
- Classic (Ludovico Einaudi kinda music)
- Instrumental
- Dire Straits
- Techno (deephouse)
- Hardstyle (euphoric, only when hitting the gym)


----------



## chickenmoon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I see you got a Xduoo X10 like me....perhaps giving it a try with memory foam tips pluged directly into the X10 will please you more as it will sound more fowards and bass will warm less overall soundsignature. Even if a little warm, I really find details retrieval impressive.
> Did you listen to music loudly?
> 
> As I see you got the Ibasso IT01 too, would be very interested for a comparaison with Z5000.



I use the X10 outdoors only and then only with very cheap IEMs so I don't care if I break them in my pocket. Currently listening straight out of my Audiotrack Prodigy Cube Black Edition USB DAC (with ASIO4All).

IT01 is much more forward sounding than Z5000 both using wide bore tips. I've listened to the A15 that has narrow bore tips on and it is somewhat between the two, no doubt it would become more forward with wide bore ones. I find both the IT01 and A15 easier to use than the Z5000 despite both of then being over ear fit because of the absence of a front vent on the Z5000 and the usual associated issues. With regards to sound quality I find all three more than satisfactory regarding clarity and detail retrieval but I am a bit disappointed that Z5000 doesn't sound significantly better than A15 considering they cost about the same and what you get in term of packaging and accessories with the A15 is quite incredible at that price point whereas you get absolutely none of it with Z5000. I like IT01 and A15 better due to them being both more forward sounding but the Z5000 isn't bad by any means. Anyway, early impressions and as always if you really wanna know you buy them all, lol...


----------



## chickenmoon (Jan 22, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> How are the UE900S in general? Mine are in the mail.
> 
> Your initial Z5000 description is reminiscent of the LKER i8. Good, nothing special, pleasant, not piercing...what is the soundstage like? How do they compare to the NADs?



Z5000 are better than just OK, I was just a bit disappointed they aren't better than they are. I don't like the UE900S apart from the accessories. Z5000 vs NAD HP 20? From memory, NAD more v-shaped, Z5000 more warm and smooth. I don't know anything about soundstage as usual.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 22, 2018)

I've had a couple of days with Auglamour RT-1. They sound as good as they look and they are made to be used on the go which is seriously good - extreme isolation and slight V shape. They would've been perfect if they had a more realistic mid range, the bump at 4-6kHz is really coloring the sound way too much for me (violins and vocals are a bit shrill and body-less, luckily never ever harsh and in fact they manage to sound smooth somehow), but I am used to more expensive stuff and for the price of 45$ you probably can't beat them for on the go listening. I will compare them to T2 which has shipped and will probably be here in a couple of days.

Don't get me wrong when saying that they have a coloration of the vocals, this is monumentally better than KZ ZS5v1 for example, night and day to be honest. RT-1 does remind me of ZS5 actually, it upgrades it in every way that matters except the sound stage which is similar. This is without even taking into account comfort, build quality, accessories, quality control, isolation, design etc.

I didn't except RT-1 to sound like this - I expected it to sound more akin to RX-1 earbuds, but enjoying them as much as I do really shows that they've made a good product that just might not be ideal for me. Nevertheless, I am going to be using these on the commute, thumping my foot along the way. Waiting for their RT-3 which is probably going to be some serious business, but whether we will be discussing it here (<100$?) remains to be seen.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 22, 2018)

Olivieros said:


> As promised, My impression of the Z5000 which I now already received!
> 
> *Looks:* quite nice! They do not come in a box, only bubble plastic. Enough tips to try on but i prefer the memory foam / small sized silicon tips. I have to say, they would even be more flashy and nice if they would look like for instance the tennmak trio but still, they look very solid.
> 
> ...



Any memory foams tips?

Z5000 are 2 IEM in one. Bassy-little boomy treble sparky (silicone) & bassy mid-fowards leaning to neutral (foam).

Happy to know you like them And with Jazzzzzzzzzzzzzz ZZZZZZZZZZZ5000 are killer!


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> Z5000 are better than just OK, I was just a bit disappointed they aren't better than they are. I don't like the UE900S apart from the accessories. Z5000 vs NAD HP 20? From memory, NAD more v-shaped, Z5000 more warm and smooth. I don't know anything about soundstage as usual.



Ouch, the UE900S were $400 USD. What's wrong with them apart from strange mids?

Soundstage: easy! Describes your perception how far the music goes outside your head in terms of both width and depth. For example, do you feel music down to your shoulders or does it stay around your ears?

Wide soundstage: the symphony orchestra is occupying a wide perceived area in front of you.

Narrow soundstage: the orchestra's chairs are moving closer together.

Deep soundstage: you clearly hear the drummer from the toilet behind the stage. If not so deep, there must be a puddle under his chair on stage.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Deep soundstage: you clearly hear the drummer from the toilet behind the stage. If not so deep, there must be a puddle under his chair on stage.



Why is the drummer in the toilet? You must go to some strange shows.


----------



## Adide

He had to take a break...


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Ouch, the UE900S were $400 USD. What's wrong with them apart from strange mids?
> 
> Soundstage: easy! Describes your perception how far the music goes outside your head in terms of both width and depth. For example, do you feel music down to your shoulders or does it stay around your ears?
> 
> ...



I just don't like the UE900S, they are boring sounding to me plus they feel somewhat cheaply built but then I don't like any BA or hybrid I have regardless of tuning with the FLC8S being an exception somewhat but then it's too soft sounding for my taste, 5khz dip that no tuning filter changes. Nice set of eartips with the UE900S though, I love them but I don't think they are worth $400. I paid only £120 for mine with three full set of tips instead of two so that was a not overly expensive learning experience with a nice set of tips as a bonus. I don't like them but you may do, lots of people like them.

Soundstage is too much for me to describe, I don't have enough imagination for that plus what I listen to usually is akin to sonic mayhem, I guess if I'd listen to more minimalist stuff it'd be easier.


----------



## Otto Motor

chickenmoon said:


> I just don't like the UE900S, they are boring sounding to me


...which points to a neutral tuning. I am paying $180 USD, essentially the same as you.
Speaking of GP...another interesting British design are the B&W C5 series 2. They go into the NAD direction...even in terms of monster metal construction.
They would be another one to get a second and third opinion about.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Why is the drummer in the toilet? You must go to some strange shows.


Yes, to bands such as "Half Man Half Biscuit" most recently...


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> sonic mayhem



I would buy that album


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> Why is the drummer in the toilet? You must go to some strange shows.


----------



## LordZero

vladstef said:


> I've had a couple of days with Auglamour RT-1. They sound as good as they look and they are made to be used on the go which is seriously good - extreme isolation and slight V shape. They would've been perfect if they had a more realistic mid range, the bump at 4-6kHz is really coloring the sound way too much for me (violins and vocals are a bit shrill and body-less, luckily never ever harsh and in fact they manage to sound smooth somehow), but I am used to more expensive stuff and for the price of 45$ you probably can't beat them for on the go listening. I will compare them to T2 which has shipped and will probably be here in a couple of days.
> 
> Don't get me wrong when saying that they have a coloration of the vocals, this is monumentally better than KZ ZS5v1 for example, night and day to be honest. RT-1 does remind me of ZS5 actually, it upgrades it in every way that matters except the sound stage which is similar. This is without even taking into account comfort, build quality, accessories, quality control, isolation, design etc.
> 
> I didn't except RT-1 to sound like this - I expected it to sound more akin to RX-1 earbuds, but enjoying them as much as I do really shows that they've made a good product that just might not be ideal for me. Nevertheless, I am going to be using these on the commute, thumping my foot along the way. Waiting for their RT-3 which is probably going to be some serious business, but whether we will be discussing it here (<100$?) remains to be seen.



They look pretty amazing! Do you have the colorful or black version? Can't decide what I like more, would love to see some real photos.

How is the bass?

I'm on the fence about Tin T2 and this ones.


----------



## riffrafff

mbwilson111 said:


> I would buy that album


----------



## vladstef

LordZero said:


> They look pretty amazing! Do you have the colorful or black version? Can't decide what I like more, would love to see some real photos.
> 
> How is the bass?
> 
> I'm on the fence about Tin T2 and this ones.



How about a video? Taken by phone but colors are very life like - this is how they look in person, kinda subdued yet interestingly reflective, very nice looking.
Bass has perfect extension into sub and is very well centered, nice balance of sub and bass that is ever so slightly boomy but controlled, doesn't bleed into mids, plenty fast - excellent overall except that it's north of neutral in terms of quantity.


----------



## LordZero

vladstef said:


> How about a video? Taken by phone but colors are very life like - this is how they look in person, kinda subdued yet interestingly reflective, very nice looking.
> Bass has perfect extension into sub and is very well centered, nice balance of sub and bass that is ever so slightly boomy but controlled, doesn't bleed into mids, plenty fast - excellent overall except that it's north of neutral in terms of quantity.



Beautiful, I was afraid that they would look pretty shiny, but they look great.

Thanks for you feedback, I really want them xD but I will wait for your review of the T2. They are comfy? The cable is of good quality? They look solid? 

Lol, I am still Waiting for the ZS6(which I am now regretting buying, after reading more about it), yesterday bought the Final Audio e2000 and now I can't wait to be able to order the RT1:x


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> Why is the drummer in the toilet? You must go to some strange shows.



didn't you know? the reverbs in that toilet is to die for


----------



## paulindss (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone here listened to final audio 3000 ?

I'm asking because i read somewhere that they were a great value for 50$ and we have been some Pages talking about T2 and z5000 wich are in the same price point. If i remenber well the major points of the final audio are imaging and a balanced, smooth sound. They are a bealtiful built micro driver.

Curious to see If they are indeed especial and can Stack up - or best chi fi offerings


----------



## vladstef

LordZero said:


> Beautiful, I was afraid that they would look pretty shiny, but they look great.
> 
> Thanks for you feedback, I really want them xD but I will wait for your review of the T2. They are comfy? The cable is of good quality? They look solid?
> 
> Lol, I am still Waiting for the ZS6(which I am now regretting buying, after reading more about it), yesterday bought the Final Audio e2000 and now I can't wait to be able to order the RT1:x



They are the most comfortable IEMs I've had, even better than Shure se215. I only have bluetooth cables (which are identical to the original just short), they are nothing special. Many people have reported that original cable actually limits their sound quality a bit so something like braided KZ cable is supposed to be a good upgrade - I am waiting for it to arrive. (bluetooth module sounds ok-ish but it's limiting a lot, I am using them with my diy cable until KZ one arrives). In terms of build they are certainly among the best, only thing that would've made them better is metal front shell, although the back plate is made out of metal and overall they feel sturdy, all of the seams are made with a high standard in mind.


----------



## TLDRonin

Just placed an order for the zhiyin z5000! Can't wait


----------



## TLDRonin

Hmm, it seems that they are indeed making a new version of the z5000.


Seller says it will be finished in 10 days, and it will feature a better dynamic driver for low mid and highs.


Should I cancel my order and wait for the new one?


----------



## LordZero (Jan 23, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Anyone here listened to final audio 3000 ?
> 
> I'm asking because i read somewhere that they were a great value for 50$ and we have been some Pages talking about T2 and z5000 wich are in the same price point. If i remenber well the major points of the final audio are imaging and a balanced, smooth sound. They are a bealtiful built micro driver.
> 
> Curious to see If they are indeed especial and can Stack up - or best chi fi offerings



I wanted to know the same thing, but with the Final Audio e2000, which is supposed to be a bit better less warm.

Ended up ordering them anyway. But would still love to read a comparation with the ones you mentioned and the Auglamour RT-1.


Ps: Anyone tried the Qkz foam tips? I was looking for a cheaper foam tips and they look nice.


----------



## chinmie

Got this recently from a friend:


Seahf Eg009 if I'm not mistaken. Nice build, great fit and isolation, good bass, buuut, the treble is atrocious.. It sounds really grainy it's like listening to 12 bit music.. Anyone has experience with this and know any mod? If not, i think i will keep them as a hearing protector instead


----------



## paulindss

LordZero said:


> I wanted to know the same thing, but with the Final Audio e2000, which is supposed to be a bit better less warm.
> 
> Ended up ordering them anyway. But would still love to read a comparation with the ones you mentioned and the Auglamour RT-1.
> 
> ...



Hm, Nice, post your impressions here as soon as you receive them. It Would be very helpful !


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I guess anybody try these call ASE Hybrid?

3.8mm dynamic drivers....never seen this before, must admit that it is a very intriguing drivers implementation and construction look better that other ASE drual Hybrid that got good review about sound but not about cheap construction.

I think we should get an eye open for those. They look promising IMO

1. Model: ASE

  2. Impedance: 16Ω 

  3. Earphone sensitivity: 115db/mW

  4. Frequency range: 20-20000Hz

  5. Interface: 3.5mm 

  6. Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm

  7.Color: Black,red,blue

*  8.Whether with mic: Yes*

  9.Earphone plug type: L Bending

 10.Earphone Interface Type: 2 pin

 11.Drive unit:2 DD(10mm+3.8mm) with 1BA

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...672d-4759-8586-9008e7b8cc77&priceBeautifyAB=3


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I guess anybody try these call ASE Hybrid?
> 
> 3.8mm dynamic drivers....never seen this before, must admit that it is a very intriguing drivers implementation and construction look better that other ASE drual Hybrid that got good review about sound but not about cheap construction.
> 
> ...




https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ning-Sport-Earphones/2411012_32848283437.html

$20.89 here


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I guess anybody try these call ASE Hybrid?
> 
> 3.8mm dynamic drivers....never seen this before, must admit that it is a very intriguing drivers implementation and construction look better that other ASE drual Hybrid that got good review about sound but not about cheap construction.
> 
> ...



The smallest dynamic driver that I've heard of is 4.9mm in JH Audio Lola (1750$), this must be a record of some sorts. It's very ambitious anyways (unless that driver is just for show and doesn't do anything), certainly exciting to see something unconventional.

Fun fact, this is a quote from JHAudio Lola page: "...holds two 4.9 dynamic drivers that oppose each another, giving Lola™ a 9.8mm effective midrange driver in a small package." - You can't just add these numbers, I mean, did no one there go to middle school? Come on... Even adding areas of diaphragms wouldn't be proper as speakers don't work like that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

waveriderhawaii said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ning-Sport-Earphones/2411012_32848283437.html
> 
> $20.89 here



EUH!
OKAY!
EUH!
NOT thank.




Must stop impulsive buys. Must stop impulsive buys. Must stop. Must stop!


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> EUH!
> OKAY!
> EUH!
> NOT thank.
> ...



The guy that has a site of budget audio Will test them, i Just did'nt jumped on these because ITS TIME TO TAKE A BREAK. Maybe wait for the impressions of him its a good Idea. But... If you want to be the guiena pig, i guess nobody will brother hahahaha


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> The guy that has a site of budget audio Will test them, i Just did'nt jumped on these because ITS TIME TO TAKE A BREAK. Maybe wait for the impressions of him its a good Idea. But... If you want to be the guiena pig, i guess nobody will brother hahahaha



Oh ,Okay, this will calm me down. 
That and the fact I was ultra excited by TRN-10 as well as KZ ZS6 and both did not impress be, TRN-10 even less than ZS6. If I think about it....its 50$ usd...wich is 62$cad flush in toilet (cable of TRN-10 wasn't flush). That tough too should calm me down!

Will keep my straitjacket for this one then. Really curious about Audiobudget impressions on this one!


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> That and the fact I was ultra excited by TRN-10 as well as KZ ZS6 and both did not impress be, TRN-10 even less than ZS6. If I think about it....its 50$ usd...wich is 62$cad flush in toilet (cable of TRN-10 wasn't flush). That tough too should calm me down!


----------



## LordZero

The Tinaudio T2 is almost 30€ on Ali right now, pulled the trigger...
https://goo.gl/A1MMws


----------



## vladstef (Jan 23, 2018)

LordZero said:


> The Tinaudio T2 is almost 30€ on Ali right now, pulled the trigger...
> https://goo.gl/A1MMws



Yea, T2 occasionally dips to around 30e, that's how much I paid for my pair as well.

I am quite certain that cable wasn't the only thing that has changed with newer batches of T2, NiceHCK has photos of new units and outside of cable and more tips, I think that they changed the nozzle mesh, appears that they went from metal to plastic - would be a nice thing if someone confirmed that their unit has a metal mesh or they have always had plastic one (or maybe I am tripping?). If they did change the mesh then we might be looking at internal changes as well, but I doubt it would be anything as drastic as ZS5v1/v2... Cable is better looking for sure now and it's a solid question what the mesh might do to the sound.


OLD:
 


NEW:
 

I should become a detective... I was also the first one to point out about potential ZS5v2 on the KZ thread, low key proud about this, gimme all of the internet points!!


----------



## chickenmoon

NiceHCK has a very good deal on the Whizzer A15 at the moment: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...requencies-Equalization-With/32786673635.html

Worth every penny IMO, sound is very good and packaging/accessories/build quality is beyond amazing at that price.


----------



## LordZero

vladstef said:


> Yea, T2 occasionally dips to around 30e, that's how much I paid for my pair as well.
> 
> I am quite certain that cable wasn't the only thing that has changed with newer batches of T2, NiceHCK has photos of new units and outside of cable and more tips, I think that they changed the nozzle mesh, appears that they went from metal to plastic - would be a nice thing if someone confirmed that their unit has a metal mesh or they have always had plastic one (or maybe I am tripping?). If they did change the mesh then we might be looking at internal changes as well, but I doubt it would be anything as drastic as ZS5v1/v2... Cable is better looking for sure now and it's a solid question what the mesh might do to the sound.
> 
> ...



So I am getting the new version?  i am afraid now


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> NiceHCK has a very good deal on the Whizzer A15 at the moment: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...requencies-Equalization-With/32786673635.html
> 
> Worth every penny IMO, sound is very good and packaging/accessories/build quality is beyond amazing at that price.



How is the A15 different from the A15 Pro that costs 2xs as much?


----------



## chickenmoon (Jan 23, 2018)

Slater said:


> How is the A15 different from the A15 Pro that costs 2xs as much?


Smaller earphones, smaller box, as for sound it is much more balanced which means much less v-shaped than the regular A15 (not that the regular A15 is overly v-shaped) but it doesn't get to the point it's boring flat, they are very good IMO but I suspect you might be able to get the A15 to Pro or near Pro sound with EQ so Pro is probably less good value than regular A15.

Edit: Oh and I forgot that: I found the eartips coming with the pro to be rubbish and use tips from the regular version with the Pro


----------



## stryed

chickenmoon said:


> Smaller earphones, smaller box, as for sound it is much more balanced which means much less v-shaped than the regular A15 (not that the regular A15 is overly v-shaped) but it doesn't get to the point it's boring flat, they are very good IMO but I suspect you might be able to get the A15 to Pro or near Pro sound with EQ so Pro is probably less good value than regular A15.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I forgot that: I found the eartips coming with the pro to be rubbish and use tips from the regular version with the Pro



Sounds like the same issue with the F9 vs F9 pro.


----------



## stryed

vladstef said:


> Yea, T2 occasionally dips to around 30e, that's how much I paid for my pair as well.
> 
> I am quite certain that cable wasn't the only thing that has changed with newer batches of T2, NiceHCK has photos of new units and outside of cable and more tips, I think that they changed the nozzle mesh, appears that they went from metal to plastic - would be a nice thing if someone confirmed that their unit has a metal mesh or they have always had plastic one (or maybe I am tripping?). If they did change the mesh then we might be looking at internal changes as well, but I doubt it would be anything as drastic as ZS5v1/v2... Cable is better looking for sure now and it's a solid question what the mesh might do to the sound.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't see it.


vladstef said:


> Yea, T2 occasionally dips to around 30e, that's how much I paid for my pair as well.
> 
> I am quite certain that cable wasn't the only thing that has changed with newer batches of T2, NiceHCK has photos of new units and outside of cable and more tips, I think that they changed the nozzle mesh, appears that they went from metal to plastic - would be a nice thing if someone confirmed that their unit has a metal mesh or they have always had plastic one (or maybe I am tripping?). If they did change the mesh then we might be looking at internal changes as well, but I doubt it would be anything as drastic as ZS5v1/v2... Cable is better looking for sure now and it's a solid question what the mesh might do to the sound.
> 
> ...



You must have been an ace at "spot the differences" as a kid


----------



## ivo001

Slater said:


> How is the A15 different from the A15 Pro that costs 2xs as much?


https://primeaudio.org/whizzer-haydn-a15-pro-earphone-review/2/



> *Comparisons*
> *WHIZZER A15 (ORIGINAL) ($69 USD)*
> Let’s start with the similarities here, rather than the differences. Treble. The original A15 and the Haydn A15 Pro earphone share a similar, airy treble. It’s not harsh and won’t poke icy shards into your brain but is well extended with some added sparkle. It’s really good. But that’s about where the similarities end.
> 
> ...


----------



## VShaft

So, speaking of the T2, my cable has started to turn a very nice shade of green after about 2 weeks. Say I'd want to replace it for aesthetic purposes sometimes in the future, I'd take a coated one instead so the greenery would blossom hidden underneath.

Are *these cheaper cables* okay build quality wise? $10 is about the max amount I'd give for a cable, a dollar more or less.


----------



## vladstef

This is from Aliexpress feedback, person has had it for 2.5 months. If it has to go green, at least let it be as uniform as it's here.


----------



## mbwilson111

vladstef said:


> This is from Aliexpress feedback, person has had it for 2.5 months. If it has to go green, at least let it be as uniform as it's here.



It upsets me knowing that some of my cables might turn green in the future.  It will totally ruin the look of them...most of mine are permanently attached.


----------



## chinmie

vladstef said:


> This is from Aliexpress feedback, person has had it for 2.5 months. If it has to go green, at least let it be as uniform as it's here.





mbwilson111 said:


> It upsets me knowing that some of my cables might turn green in the future.  It will totally ruin the look of them...most of mine are permanently attached.



i kinda love that "hulk mode" color. 
to prevent that (or delay them, because it is inevitable) best is to keep moisture away from them, and always put silica gel inside the store cases


----------



## SilverLodestar

I don’t know how many other people are experiencing this, but I noticed my Tin Audio T2’s included MMCX cable has been turning green (oxidizing, I believe). I hate the ugly color it’s become and how tangled it is now; I’ve been looking for a replacement cable for the last month or so.


I’ve been testing replacements and I’m fairly sure that the T2 is sensitive to different cables. I wish I knew what type of cable they included with the T2 because I can’t seem to find anything that sounds remotely as good as it. I’ve tried a 4-core 5N silver-plated copper cable by OKCSC, another silver-plated copper cable from Mee Audio, and a cheap $10 one from AliExpress. I can’t seem to get the original sound from any of these cables. 


Normally, I didn’t believe cables made a difference in sound, but now I’m starting to really see the differences. The cheap AliExpress cable makes the T2 sound plain and uninteresting. It completely altered and lessened the mids, getting rid of what makes the T2’s mids so beautiful. The Mee Audio cable made things worse. The mids were distant, pushed back, and thin. The treble and bass also suffered sound degradation, but not nearly as much as the mids (I blame this on Mee Audio’s terrible QC on their MMCX cables). The OKCSC cable was the closest to the T2’s original cable sound, but there are still a few major differences that didn’t sit well with me. They *mostly* convey the mids similarly to the originals, but the lower mids seem to be slightly pushed back and not nearly as present as before. The upper mids and treble seemed to noticeably distort at higher volumes, where as the originals extended a lot better. Layering and the overall airiness seemed to take a hit too. The bass took the greatest hit though with OKCSCs. It was very noticeably less in both quantity and quality compared to the original cables; it sounded thinner and considerably less impactful. I made all these observations through close comparisons using a headphone splitter, my Accessport DAC from Advanced Sound, and my iPhone 6s playing lossless audio via Tidal. I tested all kinds of genres of music for at least an hour to make sure I wasn’t going crazy.


TLDR: Green cables are ugly, I can’t find a replacement for them that sounds like the originals. Halp pls.


----------



## vladstef

SilverLodestar said:


> I don’t know how many other people are experiencing this, but I noticed my Tin Audio T2’s included MMCX cable has been turning green (oxidizing, I believe). I hate the ugly color it’s become and how tangled it is now; I’ve been looking for a replacement cable for the last month or so.
> 
> 
> I’ve been testing replacements and I’m fairly sure that the T2 is sensitive to different cables. I wish I knew what type of cable they included with the T2 because I can’t seem to find anything that sounds remotely as good as it. I’ve tried a 4-core 5N silver-plated copper cable by OKCSC, another silver-plated copper cable from Mee Audio, and a cheap $10 one from AliExpress. I can’t seem to get the original sound from any of these cables.
> ...



Lots of reviews praise T2's cables for build and sound quality - you probably can't get this sound for realistic amount of money compared to how much T2s cost. Swallowing pride and accepting the green oxidation might be the only option unless you are willing to break the bank a bit.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 23, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I don’t know how many other people are experiencing this, but I noticed my Tin Audio T2’s included MMCX cable has been turning green (oxidizing, I believe).
> 
> I’ve been testing replacements and I’m fairly sure that the T2 is sensitive to different cables.
> 
> Normally, I didn’t believe cables made a difference in sound, but now I’m starting to really see the differences. The cheap AliExpress cable makes the T2 sound plain and uninteresting.



As to different cables and sound. What this tells me is that some of the cables are not well made and/or have the wrong impedance. For example, the stock cable of my KZ ZS5 is louder than the "silver upgrade" cable. That's probably because the "upgrade cable" is poorly made and only for looks. There must be something wrong with the poor-sounding cables.

What happens if you used all these cables with different earphones?

I have tried several cheap Monoprice, BlueRigger, Sodial, and Fosmon cables with my Beyerdynamic Custom Pro and my Philips SHP9500S and there is zero difference. That's because all cables are of good quality.

In summary, a bad-sounding cable is a poorly made one. Even cheap quality cables should sound fine and you will not gain anything by spending hundreds of dollars.

Errr...did the sound change when the cable turned green or are we talking cosmetics only?


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 23, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I don’t know how many other people are experiencing this, but I noticed my Tin Audio T2’s included MMCX cable has been turning green (oxidizing, I believe).



My T2: ordered 11th Nov. 2017 from NiceHCK Audio Store, received 27th Nov.
Price: $42.79 CAD
Grilles: metal
Green? Yes, slightly above the splitter...but not as bad as on the picture shown here.

Reasoning for green discolouration/oxidation? Possibly too many metals with different redox potentials used? Maybe that's the reason for replacing the metal grille with plastic...which would explain the discolouration migrating from the earpieces down.

Would silica gel stop the degradation? I doubt it as Calgary is always bone dry...nothing to do with moisture IMO....UNLESS the oxidation was related to moisture back in China and has been like this right out of the box.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Errr...did the sound change when the cable turned green or are we talking cosmetics only?



Usually no, the sound does not change. The reason for it going green is because the copper oxidation. Pure silver cable won't turn green


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 23, 2018)

chinmie said:


> Usually no, the sound does not change. The reason for it going green is because the copper oxidation. Pure silver cable won't turn green



OK, the cable will never completely oxidize, there will just be a green patina on the outside. "...The patina actually protects the copper below the surface from further corrosion, making it a good water-proofing material for roofs (which is why the roofs of so many old buildings are bright green)..."

No worries, it is just a cosmetic issue. I frankly don't care whether my cable is green or beige. What can be worse than beige?


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> OK, the cable will never completely oxidize, there will just be a green patina on the outside. "...The patina actually protects the copper below the surface from further corrosion, making it a good water-proofing material for roofs (which is why the roofs of so many old buildings are bright green)..."
> 
> No worries, it is just a cosmetic issue. I frankly don't care whether my cable is green or beige. What can be worse than beige?



It can be worse than beige actually, when you get random green areas and cable doesn't go uniformly green.






Beautiful, magnifique...


----------



## riffrafff

vladstef said:


> It can be worse than beige actually, when you get random green areas and cable doesn't go uniformly green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It gives it "character."


----------



## SilverLodestar

vladstef said:


> Lots of reviews praise T2's cables for build and sound quality - you probably can't get this sound for realistic amount of money compared to how much T2s cost. Swallowing pride and accepting the green oxidation might be the only option unless you are willing to break the bank a bit.


I honestly don’t know how they provide such a great cable at such a low price. At this point, I may as well buy spare T2s for the cable. I also wonder if spray painting the oxidized cable would be viable...


----------



## Keshav

Any comparison between vsd3s and t2 ? Both are around 33usd currently .


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> As to different cables and sound. What this tells me is that some of the cables are not well made and/or have the wrong impedance. For example, the stock cable of my KZ ZS5 is louder than the "silver upgrade" cable. That's probably because the "upgrade cable" is poorly made and only for looks. There must be something wrong with the poor-sounding cables.
> 
> What happens if you used all these cables with different earphones?
> 
> ...


That could very well be it; the generic AliExpress cable and the one from Mee Audio were poorly made, and quite obviously so. As for impedance, I have no idea how I’d match them since I know nothing about the T2’s cable specs. I’m thinking about trying something from Noble Audio, but I’m not sure which to go with. 

I actually haven’t gotten to test them on different earphones since I only have one other earphone with MMCX connectors. I’ll test all of them on my Ostry KC09.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 23, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I honestly don’t know how they provide such a great cable at such a low price. At this point, I may as well buy spare T2s for the cable. I also wonder if spray painting the oxidized cable would be viable...



A more realistic scenario might be using a thin black heat shrink, though this one requires resoldering of the jack. A very popular thing actually is wrapping of cables (fabric or nylon, maybe paracord), it can probably be done tastefully (I keep finding colorful examples):


----------



## farisq

TLDRonin said:


> Hmm, it seems that they are indeed making a new version of the z5000.
> 
> 
> Seller says it will be finished in 10 days, and it will feature a better dynamic driver for low mid and highs.
> ...


in a typical head-fi response.... get both


----------



## TLDRonin

farisq said:


> in a typical head-fi response.... get both


I wish I could lol


I'm probably just going to stick with the current version. A little afraid they might pull a ZS5


----------



## farisq

LordZero said:


> They look pretty amazing! Do you have the colorful or black version? Can't decide what I like more, would love to see some real photos.
> 
> How is the bass?
> 
> I'm on the fence about Tin T2 and this ones.


here you go
https://imgur.com/a/DLXkz


----------



## LordZero

farisq said:


> here you go
> https://imgur.com/a/DLXkz



Thank you! They look cool, I will wait for the black version to be in stock @ GB. I see that you have a Cayin N3 like me, how they sound?


----------



## farisq

LordZero said:


> Thank you! They look cool, I will wait for the black version to be in stock @ GB. I see that you have a Cayin N3 like me, how they sound?


I don't think I can give fair comment just yet, coz both are relatively still new. Rt-1 I think only has like 8 hours burn in. And N3 I just got it yesterday. So both burning in at the same time.

On GB, not sure if they will restock it. Better ask George


----------



## CoiL

SilverLodestar said:


> I don’t know how many other people are experiencing this, but I noticed my Tin Audio T2’s included MMCX cable has been turning green (oxidizing, I believe). I hate the ugly color it’s become and how tangled it is now; I’ve been looking for a replacement cable for the last month or so.
> 
> 
> I’ve been testing replacements and I’m fairly sure that the T2 is sensitive to different cables. I wish I knew what type of cable they included with the T2 because I can’t seem to find anything that sounds remotely as good as it. I’ve tried a 4-core 5N silver-plated copper cable by OKCSC, another silver-plated copper cable from Mee Audio, and a cheap $10 one from AliExpress. I can’t seem to get the original sound from any of these cables.
> ...



Can You measure stock T2 cable impedances for L/R/G with multimeter and also other cables You have for T2 ?
If there is noticeable impedance difference in readings, then there is Your "issue".
But this difference should be very noticeable number, only 0.1-0.3 Ohm difference could not affect sound at all.
Your T2 cable probably has higher impedance than others since You mention "more mids", which is usually result of higher impedance cable or impedance adapter. I used ~1.2Ohm cable for Senfer4in1 for example to mellow down sound (especially highs) for example.


----------



## ruk84

Well, my brainwavz b100 arrived, after 20 days. 
Felt under whelmed by it. Bass was a little too light for me. Soundmagic e80 still the most comfy and good amoUnt of bass. Xiaomi Pistons v5 is good too(with vent mod). But it’s slightly too large for me. May be I’m a basshead after all?


----------



## weedophile

I have not been frequenting this forum for awhile as i felt the **** 4in1 just hit all the sweet spots for me. The trebles are the best i have heard out of all my earphones, punchy bass but has a pretty weak mid. The trebles are really clear, like i've said the details that it gives to some instruments is on a different level. The bass is quick, punchy but their mids are pretty meh for me. This is probably what people refer to as a V shaped signature which i dont hate, as the spectrum leans towards the brighter side. And my ears are just so used to them alr now the TMP sound so bloated. Btw i changed the tips back to the stock ones as it gives better isolation than the KZ startips.

And so the T2 is on sale again which makes me tempted to get it with the KZ MMCX cable to replace the stock 4in1 cable. Though i dont see the need to get the T2! Its just so tempting as it has been in my cart for like 2 months now xD and coming here helps in convincing myself to get it xD damn it xD


----------



## TLDRonin

weedophile said:


> I have not been frequenting this forum for awhile as i felt the **** 4in1 just hit all the sweet spots for me. The trebles are the best i have heard out of all my earphones, punchy bass but has a pretty weak mid. The trebles are really clear, like i've said the details that it gives to some instruments is on a different level. The bass is quick, punchy but their mids are pretty meh for me. This is probably what people refer to as a V shaped signature which i dont hate, as the spectrum leans towards the brighter side. And my ears are just so used to them alr now the TMP sound so bloated. Btw i changed the tips back to the stock ones as it gives better isolation than the KZ startips.
> 
> And so the T2 is on sale again which makes me tempted to get it with the KZ MMCX cable to replace the stock 4in1 cable. Though i dont see the need to get the T2! Its just so tempting as it has been in my cart for like 2 months now xD and coming here helps in convincing myself to get it xD damn it xD


I hear the cable that comes with the T2 is very nice (aside from recent reports of oxidizing).


----------



## waveriderhawaii

QKZ KD9

Look familiar? $50!!!!! Haha. You can get the ASK's for less that $20.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ruk84 said:


> Well, my brainwavz b100 arrived, after 20 days.
> Felt under whelmed by it. Bass was a little too light for me. Soundmagic e80 still the most comfy and good amoUnt of bass. Xiaomi Pistons v5 is good too(with vent mod). But it’s slightly too large for me. May be I’m a basshead after all?



This is what I was afraid about, no, we don't need to be bass head to enjoy good amount of low wich give a more dynamic sound by adding thick punch, if I listen to jazz I wanna hear all the bass line, not just the slap. 
What about soundstage and air between instruments????
If they are mid centric, how vocal are presented too???

Need more different toughs about B100 (as well as any IEM in fact!)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe, funny, just go see some feedback about Z5000 and fall on my ''doppelganger'' hehe
He use exact same memory foam tips as me (red too and they are a little smaller than other one wich make nozzle nearer to eardrum).
Bass line are so well rendered, its kind of crazy really, but more in a background way, like having a sub in your ehad while reste of music play around it ahah yep.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

waveriderhawaii said:


> QKZ KD9
> 
> Look familiar? $50!!!!! Haha. You can get the ASK's for less that $20.


I don,t get the sens of humor of QKZ.....never laugh at there JOKES! 
I always wonder who's dumb enough to buy there cloned crap.
Oh...me! I buy 3 years ago Yamaha EPH-100 clone that broke in my hand when I open the box and try to change eartips, so, like, 1 minutes of life spent: WOW! Finally got to listen to the crap, wasn't even worth 1 minutes of listening and i'm still stock with these as I will never give them to anybody, i'm not a terrorist!
Even the QKZ W1 Pro are cloned shyt for sure, just don,t remember from who.....as some years ago there were lot of version of it and headfier talk about them more.


----------



## ruk84

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This is what I was afraid about, no, we don't need to be bass head to enjoy good amount of low wich give a more dynamic sound by adding thick punch, if I listen to jazz I wanna hear all the bass line, not just the slap.
> What about soundstage and air between instruments????
> If they are mid centric, how vocal are presented too???
> 
> Need more different toughs about B100 (as well as any IEM in fact!)



I haven’t listened long enough, but early impression really put me off. The vocals are fine, as I listen to jazz, I’d like to hear the bass being plucked, but it’s just lacking in this iem. I’m still new to this, so my terms maybe be a bit newbie hehe


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 24, 2018)

ruk84 said:


> Well, my brainwavz b100 arrived, after 20 days.
> Felt under whelmed by it. Bass was a little too light for me. Soundmagic e80 still the most comfy and good amoUnt of bass. Xiaomi Pistons v5 is good too(with vent mod). But it’s slightly too large for me. May be I’m a basshead after all?


The Soundmagic's bass is probably much muddier (The E10's bass is a swamp). I love the fluidity and coherence of the B100 and its bass is just fine. If you are a basshead, you are not after realistic reproduction of music - which is fair enough.

I find the mentioned Xiaomis incoherent sounding compared to the B100.

Here reviews of the B100...acording to which I ordered them:
https://primeaudio.org/brainwavz-b100-review/
http://headflux.de/brainwavz-b100/

Unfortunately, the fabulous Kopfhoerer Lounge (which also has a great review of the B100) has disappeared completely - confirmed by the owner.


----------



## stryed (Jan 24, 2018)

I just received the famous Monk+ and as someone who has had my enthusiasm curbed and not expecting much, I am pleasantly surprised that earbuds can sound that way (IEM since 2005 when many had earbuds!).
There's surprisingly a good quantity of bass although sub bass might be missed a bit. Their clarity is a lot better without the included foams for me. Definitely worth my 5eu!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum.....I have a very specific question and will throw it here to see if anybody can help me.

Its about a very particular eartips model that i'm unable to find and don't even know how to name. One thing sure, its of very good use with too treble or harsh or fowards IEM. It was include with Z5000 from HCK but his store don't sell this eartips.

 

ANY IDEA WHERE TO FIND THESE????????????????????????


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.....I have a very specific question and will throw it here to see if anybody can help me.
> 
> Its about a very particular eartips model that i'm unable to find and don't even know how to name. One thing sure, its of very good use with too treble or harsh or fowards IEM. It was include with Z5000 from HCK but his store don't sell this eartips.
> 
> ...


Are these are what you’re for? https://audiobudget.com/accessory/earpads


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 24, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> Are these are what you’re for? https://audiobudget.com/accessory/earpads



Unfortunately No, this foam one are for earbuds....the one I search are for iem, its like silicone tips with a foam toque.

A MUST have IMO....but just one 1 pair.



EDIT:
OKAY!
Never serve better than by yourself enh


----------



## SilverLodestar

CoiL said:


> Can You measure stock T2 cable impedances for L/R/G with multimeter and also other cables You have for T2 ?
> If there is noticeable impedance difference in readings, then there is Your "issue".
> But this difference should be very noticeable number, only 0.1-0.3 Ohm difference could not affect sound at all.
> Your T2 cable probably has higher impedance than others since You mention "more mids", which is usually result of higher impedance cable or impedance adapter. I used ~1.2Ohm cable for Senfer4in1 for example to mellow down sound (especially highs) for example.


I have absolutely no idea how to measure cable impedance using a multimeter (I also don’t have one to begin with). What you’re saying makes sense to me though, that could easily be the cause of changes in sound from cable to cable. I’d like to know how to measure my cables.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Unfortunately No, this foam one are for earbuds....the one I search are for iem, its like silicone tips with a foam toque.
> 
> A MUST have IMO....but just one 1 pair.
> 
> hum, will try to put a foam toque on silicone tips to see....


Interesting. I’ve never seen them before; what do they do sonically? Also, Comply’s website says earpads are “coming soon.” So maybe they’ll get some of their own sometime soon.


----------



## stryed

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum.....I have a very specific question and will throw it here to see if anybody can help me.
> 
> Its about a very particular eartips model that i'm unable to find and don't even know how to name. One thing sure, its of very good use with too treble or harsh or fowards IEM. It was include with Z5000 from HCK but his store don't sell this eartips.
> 
> ...



Looks like a silicon tip on which they pulled & stretched down a earbud foam on, like the ones on the Monk+ I just received.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SilverLodestar said:


> Interesting. I’ve never seen them before; what do they do sonically? Also, Comply’s website says earpads are “coming soon.” So maybe they’ll get some of their own sometime soon.



they make extra sound filtering, so they tame highs a little and for ZS6 I encounter less hissing as well. 
Some people put foam into the nozzle, but taking of a grill can sometime cause damage or be irreversible....this foamed eartips surely do a similar job but its easier to test it on any IEM you want
Now I know how to recycle all this earbuds foams tips I don't use!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 24, 2018)

stryed said:


> Looks like a silicon tip on which they pulled & stretched down a earbud foam on, like the ones on the Monk+ I just received.



Got it right, I verify its not even stick on it....ahah. Kids job. Other pics show its very easy to do by yourself too....wich explain it can't be found for sell perhaps. Anyway, feel it can be usefull.
I like to have different type of eartips.
 
Yeah...I like medium and large size so all small and XS really begin to invade my place...like little ants rolling everywhere.
Anybody got small ear hole, perhaps I can give some cause its a shame to collect them (can't put them in garbage, just can't)

PS: Congrats for your Monk+, be cautious about earbuds collection, it begin with a Monk after you try a EMX500 and your brain just can't understand how good 10$ earbuds can sound and after this you got the disease and wanna try every sub-20$ earbuds that promise heaven!
I will receive surely this week 2 more earbuds for my collection: Moondrop Nameless & Panda PK2


----------



## HungryPanda

I have received a few iems with an earbud foam over a silicone tip fitted


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I have received a few iems with an earbud foam over a silicone tip fitted



How well does it work?


----------



## groucho69

Put a hat on it?


----------



## HungryPanda

It was the ZhiYin Z3000 and B100 if I remember correctly and it works fine for any of those really flat iems


----------



## mbwilson111

My Z3000 did not come like that.


----------



## Slater (Jan 24, 2018)

Folks, I'm looking for a small earphone with headband, basically like this:



Can be ChiFi or a major brand. Basically just looking for stupid small headband type headphone.

I've tried to search on Amazon for various terms, but I just don't know what style that's called or who makes similar style nowadays.

Can anyone help?


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> Folks, I'm looking for a small earphone with headband, basically like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Sennheiser PMX 686 SPORTS? (Not from China, not <100$, probably not even a band that goes over head but kinda behind and this is probably a bad guess anyways...)


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Folks, I'm looking for a small earphone with headband, basically like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 does that (the grill side) enters the ears sideways? looks uncomfortable..


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> does that (the grill side) enters the ears sideways? looks uncomfortable..



I used to jam the original Apple earbuds in my ears "sideways". It sounded a lot better because it was firing into the ear canal, instead of 90 degrees like earbuds are usually worn.

Also, I'm sure that Sony model comes with foams. But probably, like most manufacturers, they take photos of earbuds without foam covers for some reason (they probably think it 'looks cooler' or some such guff). I don't know anyone that wears earbuds without foam covers, yet manufacturers keep doing it for some reason (like this):


----------



## Otto Motor

Finally, somebody reviewed these old favourites:
http://www.thephonograph.net/sennheiser-cx-300-ii-review/


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I used to jam the original Apple earbuds in my ears "sideways". It sounded a lot better because it was firing into the ear canal, instead of 90 degrees like earbuds are usually worn.
> 
> Also, I'm sure that Sony model comes with foams. But probably, like most manufacturers, they take photos of earbuds without foam covers for some reason (they probably think it 'looks cooler' or some such guff). I don't know anyone that wears earbuds without foam covers, yet manufacturers keep doing it for some reason (like this):



beauty shots 

there are some earbuds that can get away using them without foams and not loosing bass response, but usually i would still find them a little loose on fitting and also prone to driver flex if i push them too flush to my ears...so i always ended up using the foams
i even put some earbuds foam on my iems that are prone to driver flex, because it seems they help a little to let the air flow a bit when pushing it in the ear (not too much vacuum). it will flex too sometimes, but significantly lesser times


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> I used to jam the original Apple earbuds in my ears "sideways". It sounded a lot better because it was firing into the ear canal, instead of 90 degrees like earbuds are usually worn.
> 
> Also, I'm sure that Sony model comes with foams. But probably, like most manufacturers, they take photos of earbuds without foam covers for some reason (they probably think it 'looks cooler' or some such guff). I don't know anyone that wears earbuds without foam covers, yet manufacturers keep doing it for some reason (like this):



Finally someone who wears earbuds like I do. This sideways insertion actually points the driver better towards my canal but half of it gets blocked, the best would be somewhere in the middle which can only be achieved by holding them with hands. This sideways insertion also sometimes requires me too loop cables over ear.

I actually wear Auglamour RX-1 without foams because it almost forms a seal in my ear with that smaller driver (almost, bass is still better with foams but not significantly so like with MX buds)


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> Finally someone who wears earbuds like I do. This sideways insertion actually points the driver better towards my canal but half of it gets blocked, the best would be somewhere in the middle which can only be achieved by holding them with hands. This sideways insertion also sometimes requires me too loop cables over ear.
> 
> I actually wear Auglamour RX-1 without foams because it almost forms a seal in my ear with that smaller driver (almost, bass is still better with foams but not significantly so like with MX buds)



Yeah, I know if earbud lovers would try them sideways they would be hooked. It's like the best of both worlds between an IEM and an earbud.

Back when I used to wear earbuds sideways, I thought about various ways to make them stay in place. Although I never followed though with it (because I got into IEMs instead), my idea was to use something like the Radians earplug silicone putty kit. Insert the earbuds in the ears sideways, and then form the putty so it fills in the ear.


----------



## Niqeres

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Unfortunately No, this foam one are for earbuds....the one I search are for iem, its like silicone tips with a foam toque.
> 
> A MUST have IMO....but just one 1 pair.
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...632.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1517cb889YJMCY


----------



## Slater (Jan 25, 2018)

Niqeres said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...632.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1517cb889YJMCY



I saw those a while back, and while they looked interesting I ultimately decided against trying them.

How they make those is when the silicone is wet they "sprinkle" them with the little fibers. I was afraid that those little fibers would rub off in my ear canal (no thanks). Especially since silicone is naturally non-stick, I believe the little fibers would have a hard time staying stuck to the silicone after using them for a few uses.

I'll let someone else be the guinea pig on those


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Niqeres said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...632.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1517cb889YJMCY


nope, there no hole.....
I try this one and its like putting a chow chow in your ears....and its kinda slippy finally....not a good tips IMO


----------



## chinmie

It arrived! 9 days... That's rather fast
I put earbud foams on the nozzle, put some tac on the bass vent, and using my go to-favorite wide bore tips (similar size to the stock ones, but softer).


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> It arrived! 9 days... That's rather fast
> I put earbud foams on the nozzle, put some tac on the bass vent, and using my go to-favorite wide bore tips (similar size to the stock ones, but softer).



Are those Samsung Galaxy IEM tips?


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Are those Samsung Galaxy IEM tips?



i don't know, i purchase them from my local online store for about half a dollar per pack of three, and fortunately, they are my most comfortable eartips ever that i use them on almost all my iems. They are similar to the Einsear T2 stock ones


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi guys. I wanted to check out QKZ W3 Pro, which is supposed to be an upgrade version of the popular W1 Pro. Has anyone tried it? Also, in the QKZ store on Ali there are two models, W3 Pro and DM300. Am I crazy or are they exactly the same?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...phone-Razer-Gamer-MSN/1246446_2034169381.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...orts-Wire-Earphones-Fone-for/32722545055.html


----------



## stryed

I've been thinking of buying 2 pin and mmcx cables in the 20eu range for IT01 & KZ but I wonder if there are any sub 50 IEMs worth getting for their cable?


----------



## Holypal

stryed said:


> I've been thinking of buying 2 pin and mmcx cables in the 20eu range for IT01 & KZ but I wonder if there are any sub 50 IEMs worth getting for their cable?



Depends on the stock cable. If it's terrible, for example the KZ ones, you have no choice but to upgrade it. 

Btw, the $8 KZ upgrade cable is good enough for KZ iems.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> I've been thinking of buying 2 pin and mmcx cables in the 20eu range for IT01 & KZ but I wonder if there are any sub 50 IEMs worth getting for their cable?


For mmcx silver cable with great durable earbuds for 14.50$
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Earplhone-Earplug-With-MMCX/32752982333.html
Or for 20$ with Nicehck BRO:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...3941-42d5-ba31-fc2a219ce286&priceBeautifyAB=4

For 2pin, its better to buy it without IEM....was searching for black cable that came with TRN-10 but find silver on for very cheap:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...nning-Sport-Earphone-Earplug/32846399339.html

If you don't want over ear cable...this is another story, mmxc isnt over ear tough.
Lot of great choice and great deal for cheapies with great cable.....for example **** pt-15 cost about 6.50usd +8$ cable....


----------



## stryed (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks BROS  Will research these...

If I get scolded I can now "honestly" say to my girlfriend that these are replacement cables  

Research done: Bro seems like the best choice for me. Cable is OK, lots of tips But DAMN, they're ugly! 
TRN V10 as earphones were just not getting good review. due to treble although their cable seems better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

stryed said:


> Thanks BROS  Will research these...
> 
> If I get scolded I can now "honestly" say to my girlfriend that these are replacement cables
> 
> ...



hehe, yeah, i'm not a big fan of the big BRO writing on it....SGZ-dn1 is same earphones, but cable is cheaper and price higher...if you don't have any earbuds perhaps it could be interesting to begin with the **** as well...anyway, i'm quite a fan of the BRO. Don't forget to take silver cable...copper cable is PURE CRAP!

For 30$ choice is quite simple: Tinaudio T2....and lot of other like Senfet DT2+ 3 drivers etc...

And yeah, stay away from TRN V10, its just a mess....look like to have been EQ specifically for instrumental music or god know what.


----------



## farisq

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, funny, just go see some feedback about Z5000 and fall on my ''doppelganger'' hehe
> He use exact same memory foam tips as me (red too and they are a little smaller than other one wich make nozzle nearer to eardrum).
> Bass line are so well rendered, its kind of crazy really, but more in a background way, like having a sub in your ehad while reste of music play around it ahah yep.


Thank you for your recommendation on z5000. Although only received it yesterday, I can tell that it is special and has satisfying sq. 
But one thing annoying me, the driver flex on both side. I have to say this is the worst I have experienced so far in iem. Do you experience the same? Been tip rolling but still cannot get rid of it


----------



## farisq

LordZero said:


> Thank you! They look cool, I will wait for the black version to be in stock @ GB. I see that you have a Cayin N3 like me, how they sound?


Maybe I can share my early impression. Bear in mind I'm using KZ replacement cable. Soundstage is above average, very good instrument separation you can clearly hear which goes to the left and right as well as distance. Good sub bass rather than boommy/impact bass. Overall I can say the presentation is quite clear and clean.
Sorry not very good in giving description in audiophile terms hahaha


----------



## hellfire8888

anyone own the shozy bk poseidon? Any impression? how the sound differ from the normal version?


----------



## vladstef

farisq said:


> Thank you for your recommendation on z5000. Although only received it yesterday, I can tell that it is special and has satisfying sq.
> But one thing annoying me, the driver flex on both side. I have to say this is the worst I have experienced so far in iem. Do you experience the same? Been tip rolling but still cannot get rid of it



Went through the same thing with Auglamour RT-1 (worst driver flex I've had). I found a way to fix it though, and it works with all tips (best with foams). The key is to go REALLLY slowly, 5-10 seconds of slowly pushing - it's a weird thing knowing that you have positioned them well and have an option to just push them in your canal in half a second but restraining yourself. I am so used to putting my IEMs quickly that this did have some adjustment period.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

farisq said:


> Thank you for your recommendation on z5000. Although only received it yesterday, I can tell that it is special and has satisfying sq.
> But one thing annoying me, the driver flex on both side. I have to say this is the worst I have experienced so far in iem. Do you experience the same? Been tip rolling but still cannot get rid of it


Driver flex?
Nope, did not have this issue with Z5000....is it more hearable at very low volume or the opposite?
Did you try memory foam tips too?


----------



## KipNix

Slater said:


> Folks, I'm looking for a small earphone with headband,


Slater, try "bone conduction" with your search results. I tried it on Ebay and the different ones look similar to what you're after.


----------



## chinmie

farisq said:


> But one thing annoying me, the driver flex on both side. I have to say this is the worst I have experienced so far in iem. Do you experience the same? Been tip rolling but still cannot get rid of it



Try twisting it slowly instead of pushing them straight in. Also lifting the ears back or opening the mouth will enlarge the ear canals slightly so it can enter without creating too strong vacuum


----------



## chinmie

KipNix said:


> Slater, try "bone conduction" with your search results. I tried it on Ebay and the different ones look similar to what you're after.



bone conduction headphones are different to what @Slater mentioned. it will sound different (and have a different sensation too)


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2018)

KipNix said:


> Slater, try "bone conduction" with your search results. I tried it on Ebay and the different ones look similar to what you're after.



I already have (true) bone conduction headphones. Pretty much the highest rated ones currently available.

Let's just say that the technology is fine for military use (its original purpose), but has a long way to go for audio that any HFer would be happy with.

They serve a very specific purpose for me though, so I put up with the mediocre sound.

I appreciate the suggestion though!


----------



## Researcher

Ali-express shows all free delivery to take 19-39 days. I am wondering how many days actually it takes from HongK. to US. 
I would like to buy this. any idea about how it is sounding?


----------



## taygomi (Jan 26, 2018)

Does someone have any opinion or experience with the **** P15.
im considering whether buy these or the headroom ms16


----------



## razorpakk (Jan 26, 2018)

My sub 100$ collection is "complete".

ZS3: Uncomfortable.
**** UEs: A bit bright.
ATE: A bit boomy.
PFE112: What's that even doing there?
ATR: Gym companion with Starlines.
ATR: Out and about with Symbio MandarinEs.
Fiio Fh1: Just arrived. Good, but not IT01 good.
iBasso IT01: As far as I'm concerned the sub-100$ benchmark which puts everyone else to shame.


----------



## LordZero (Jan 26, 2018)

Received the zs6 and I am disappointed  They are pretty uncomfortable and hard to stay on, hurting my ear after a while(don't really know if it was from the cold or just their shape), the treble feels really too much and artificial, making the sound metallic and fatigue(even when using the Ostry OS300).
Maybe after a little burn in they feel better and with some Foam tips to make them more secure.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Jan 26, 2018)

Slater said:


> Folks, I'm looking for a small earphone with headband, basically like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



edit: add Sony MDR-A35G to the list
edit: and sony mdr w20g
edit: Sony MDR-A34L
edit: Damn i am finding too many. I will PM them to you OK?

You know I always got your back brah.  I searched for you and came up with a few potentials. "vertical earbuds" "vertical sports earbuds" "vertical headband earbuds" came up with some sporadic hits. Using "sideways" instead of vertical came up with some, but fewer, hits. This is just a preliminary search to get your some ideas. I did not do my full-on, top secret, Hawaiian-power search for pricing yet.


https://www.ebay.com/p/Sonxtronic-X...-Ultralight-Sport-Running-Headband/1836887195
Sonxtronic Xdr8000 Vertical in Ear Ultralight Sport Running Headband. They seem to have at least two models. The 8001 and the 8000.







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-SO...499706&hash=item3f9246c48f:g:OpgAAOSwMkJaZnFU
Genuine SONY MDR-W08L Vertical Earbud in-the-ear Headphones





https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-PMX-686i-Neckband-Headset/dp/B00TRRTO5O
Sennheiser PMX 686i. These are kind of pseudo vertical. See about 1:07 in this video that show a guy putting them on. 







http://www.scosche.com/tunestream-ii-bluetooth-stereo-headphones
Scosche  tuneSTREAM II Bluetooth Stereo Headphones.


----------



## chinmie

I've been using the Tin Audio T2, going to the mall with my wife and kid to test it in noisy  environment. I Really love it! Noise rejection is good (i can get a good seal) , and because of the tuning (good sub bass and clear mids/treble), i can still hear conversations clear enough while still hearing the music clearly even when the music plays in low volume. 

I also tried using it while slightly pulled out the ear, it acts like a great speaker playing background music. Even like this, i can still feel the sub bass


----------



## oyobass

waveriderhawaii said:


> edit: add Sony MDR-A35G to the list
> edit: and sony mdr w20g
> edit: Sony MDR-A34L
> edit: Damn i am finding too many. I will PM them to you OK?
> ...



I have the Sony MDR-W08L. Good $10-15 headphone before it was discontinued and used or reconditioned prices went through the roof.


----------



## Hung Love (Jan 26, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Hmm, it seems that they are indeed making a new version of the z5000.
> 
> 
> Seller says it will be finished in 10 days, and it will feature a better dynamic driver for low mid and highs.
> ...



Which Aliexpress seller said there will be a new version of z5000? I asked NiceHCK and he said zhiyin don't have a new version or hinted of one coming soon.


----------



## TLDRonin

Hung Love said:


> Which Aliexpress seller said there will be a new version of z5000? I asked NiceHCK and he said zhiyin don't have a new version or hinted of one.


hotfi


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hung Love said:


> Which Aliexpress seller said there will be a new version of z5000? I asked NiceHCK and he said zhiyin don't have a new version or hinted of one coming soon.





TLDRonin said:


> hotfi



I don't quite trust HotFi.  I do not have the ZhiYin Z5000 but I do have the Z3000 which is becoming difficult to find.  When I got it I specifically wanted the white one (solid white shell not the white/gold that may still available).  HotFi supposedly  had it so we ordered there.  Then got a message a few days later that there was no white and would we take another color.  Told them no and the order was cancelled.  Ended up buying what may have been the last white one from Nicechk.  Last time I looked Nicechk still had the black/gold and the white/gold.  In addition to my white one, there was an all black one a few months ago.  I love my Z3000.  It sits so flush in the ear that I could sleep on my side with it.  Problem is, it is so nice that I do not want to take a chance on ruining it.   I have a different cable on mine... I did it for the looks.  This cable (MMCX) was lying around here somewhere unused.  I am not good at describing sound or comparing earphones but I will say that I can wear these and listen for hours and hours without any fatigue.

I will  leave it to someone else who has them to describe the sound.  As it has a completely different form factor than that of the Z5000, I would be surprised if they are similar in any way.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the one in black and rather like the sound, it is easy to lie down wearing them due to the flat form factor. I did have to pop open my left shell as it cut out. It was a bad solder job on the mmcx socket, the wire was adrift. Some solder and glue and they are back in working order


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I have the one in black and rather like the sound, it is easy to lie down wearing them due to the flat form factor. I did have to pop open my left shell as it cut out. It was a bad solder job on the mmcx socket, the wire was adrift. Some solder and glue and they are back in working order



Lucky  you have the skills


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Researcher said:


> Ali-express shows all free delivery to take 19-39 days. I am wondering how many days actually it takes from HongK. to US.
> I would like to buy this. any idea about how it is sounding?


Hey man....to Canada it take must of time 2 months, for US it should be about 1-2 months too. Some seller are faster.
If there the option of EPACKET for like 1-3$ more it worth it, will take 2 weeks instead of 2 months. 

And finally, not to make you paranoid even if on Aliexpress its good to be, but I buy from another seller a 6BA iem that is the exact copy of what you link and it was supreme CRAP, so, hum, this 6BA model is a no go for me and I do not suggest them. Another aspect, even if well implemented, this 6BA model will not produce bass in a way it can be feel and perhaps no sub at all, so if you need bass in your music you should look somewhere else. For 80-150$ there LOT of incredible multi drivers IEM.
Like this one that I dream to try, mustly sell above 150$ at other store:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...r-Earphone-DJ-HIFI-Earphones/32825158212.html

As it have a Dynamic drivers too, I think it will handle bass nicely. Some headfier try it and impressions aren't negative like the 6BA you link.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Rythmos Super SD7 is a terrific iem


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't quite trust HotFi.  I do not have the ZhiYin Z5000 but I do have the Z3000 which is becoming difficult to find.  When I got it I specifically wanted the white one (solid white shell not the white/gold that may still available).  HotFi supposedly  had it so we ordered there.  Then got a message a few days later that there was no white and would we take another color.  Told them no and the order was cancelled.  Ended up buying what may have been the last white one from Nicechk.  Last time I looked Nicechk still had the black/gold and the white/gold.  In addition to my white one, there was an all black one a few months ago.  I love my Z3000.  It sits so flush in the ear that I could sleep on my side with it.  Problem is, it is so nice that I do not want to take a chance on ruining it.   I have a different cable on mine... I did it for the looks.  This cable (MMCX) was lying around here somewhere unused.  I am not good at describing sound or comparing earphones but I will say that I can wear these and listen for hours and hours without any fatigue.
> 
> I will  leave it to someone else who has them to describe the sound.  As it has a completely different form factor than that of the Z5000, I would be surprised if they are similar in any way.



Hum....you get me curious there guys....Z3000 is quite cheap at 19$. But the Gold color is so.....





For Z5000, will know if Hotfi is trustworthy cause I order a second pair from there shop.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> The Rythmos Super SD7 is a terrific iem


Really???

Hotfi have quite a terrific price...don't understand its like 40$ cheaper than other store....since one month still this price and it yeal me TOTL IEM man, look at me! 1DD+4BA man, got bass, soundstage and details buy me buy me. 
But for now, just cannot. 130$ is real money, but SD7 will stay in my must buy list.

In fact its now time for me to sell some of my not use enough iem and invest in a 100-150$ one.

Can you tell me how SD7 bass is? 
And do you consider the full 170$ to be still a good value as well?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....you get me curious there guys....Z3000 is quite cheap at 19$. But the Gold color is so.....




I know...that is why I wanted the all white Z3000.  I also could have had all black but my husband already had that. Seeing the comfort of his is why I wanted my own. We rarely get something that is the same.  If we do, we get different colors if we can.

If you get one and don't like it, you would at least end up with a spare MMCX cable 

The shell is plastic so you know the gold part will not be metal.  I wonder if you could paint that part...

If you use it for sleeping, no one will see the color in the dark


----------



## HungryPanda (Jan 26, 2018)

The SD7 has very good bass. Note there are 2 versions Super SD7 & Super SD7 Plus (all BA) which is more expensive


----------



## mindy123

Hello, I was recommended to purchase a KZ ZS3 here some time ago and they've just broken on me. 

I was wondering if anybody could recommend me a wireless version with similar sound for use when running/in the gym?


----------



## Researcher

I am confused about which one you are r referring Super SD7  or Super SD7 Plus? are those really worth to buy ?


----------



## ScareCrow700

mindy123 said:


> Hello, I was recommended to purchase a KZ ZS3 here some time ago and they've just broken on me.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could recommend me a wireless version with similar sound for use when running/in the gym?



You can get a Bluetooth module for the ZS3 if you like the sound of them. It's pretty decent for the price if you find a good deal.


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have the Super SD7 and really like it. I was just saying that the plus costs more so there are 2 prices


----------



## VShaft

Someone mentioned driver flex on their Z5000. I don't have the ZhiYin so this "advice" may be totally wrong, but... I actually eliminated driver flex on my PMV A-01 by *sealing* a venthole.

Nobody ever complained about driver flex on the PMV, and yet here I was - on both sides, though the tight ear-peace was more pronounced. Not horrifying, but still quite ugly. I tried clearing the vents, blowing through the IEM, actually widening the vents - well, I managed to ruin their looks a bit, and coming short of destroying them out of sheer frustration, I stuck a blue-tack equivalent in one of the vents and  - voila! - no more driver flex. As soon as I remove the seal from the hole, there goes the crackling again without exception (foams, silicones, doesn't matter; but it's again more pronounced on silicone tips).

For the life of my can't figure why sealing vents would prevent driver flex, but it does in this case.

Anyway, so, I don't know, just tape the ventholes of the Z5000 to see if it makes any difference... probably not, but worth a try, maybe?


----------



## Researcher

HungryPanda said:


> I only have the Super SD7 and really like it. I was just saying that the plus costs more so there are 2 prices



noticed Chinese holiday is approaching... the seller of the SD7 says any order after 25, Feb will be delaying around 1 month more on a regular shipping time.


----------



## HungryPanda

yes The long Chinese holiday, best to get any orders in before 4th February


----------



## stryed

HungryPanda said:


> yes The long Chinese holiday, best to get any orders in before 4th February


Thanks for the tip. I have a bunch of tips in my basket, and maybe a cheap cable or 2! But tips are what I'm hunting now. I wonder if I can ask them to hold off the Large size for mediums instead?


----------



## HungryPanda

stryed said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have a bunch of tips in my basket, and maybe a cheap cable or 2! But tips are what I'm hunting now. I wonder if I can ask them to hold off the Large size for mediums instead?


no harm in asking, just message the seller


----------



## TLDRonin

mindy123 said:


> Hello, I was recommended to purchase a KZ ZS3 here some time ago and they've just broken on me.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could recommend me a wireless version with similar sound for use when running/in the gym?


You could buy the Bluetooth wireless cable



It works on all 2-pin kz models


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 26, 2018)

mindy123 said:


> Hello, I was recommended to purchase a KZ ZS3 here some time ago and they've just broken on me.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody could recommend me a wireless version with similar sound for use when running/in the gym?



I ordered the Macaw T50 based on this review:
https://primeaudio.org/macaw-t50-bluetooth-review/

First, the review characterizes them very well. Second, I really like these earphones both in terms of sound and handling.
They are well made, pair well, and work fine. Included tips etc. were all good.
And the presentation is impressive.

I like them much more than my ZS3.


----------



## Antec800

For anyone that still wants the kz zsr DO NOT BUY THEM. I waited 15 days for them to come in and they sound like trash I had a old pair of skullcandies that sound better.


----------



## HungryPanda

Antec800 said:


> For anyone that still wants the kz zsr DO NOT BUY THEM. I waited 15 days for them to come in and they sound like trash I had a old pair of skullcandies that sound better.


 I cannot agree, but finding the correct tips makes all the difference


----------



## Antec800

It’s not the tips that are the problem all the stiff wires on the ends are terrible, the sound is really really muddy on a brand new iPhone


----------



## HungryPanda

You can remove the memory wire quite easily as for the iPhone I have never owned one


----------



## Antec800

Even on a galaxy s8 zsr sounded very very muddy I’ve never heard worse earbuds then these I’m very disappointed thankfully I only paid 40$ with shipping


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I cannot agree, but finding the correct tips makes all the difference


I second this.


----------



## Otto Motor

Antec800 said:


> Even on a galaxy s8 zsr sounded very very muddy I’ve never heard worse earbuds then these I’m very disappointed thankfully I only paid 40$ with shipping


Get tips as big as possible and stuff these ZSRs as deep into your ear canal as possible. This will make the difference.


----------



## mbwilson111

Antec800 said:


> It’s not the tips that are the problem all the stiff wires on the ends are terrible, the sound is really really muddy on a brand new iPhone



My ZSR is not muddy.  I am using the stock tips and I have left the memory wire intact.  It helps me keep the wire from getting tangled in my long hair as it goes up and over my ear.  I did cut out the wire when I had the ZS3 and regretted it.  Had a more difficult time getting the wire out from behind my ear without pulling out a few hairs.

I only use daps or my desktop system as my music source so I do not know what they would sound like from a phone. I will try them with my tablet at some point.


----------



## Antec800

Mine sound like the speakers are blown maybe I just got a bad pair or something


----------



## HungryPanda

Just a thought check your cables are plugged in the right way round they could be out of phase


----------



## Antec800

I plug left into and left and right into right, does it matter What way I plug them in


----------



## mbwilson111

Antec800 said:


> Mine sound like the speakers are blown maybe I just got a bad pair or something



Maybe.  First, you might want to make sure that the tips have not gone into your ear in such a way that they are closing off the opening..kinda smooshing if you can picture what I mean.  That would make them sound blown, muffled or muddy.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Just a thought check your cables are plugged in the right way round they could be out of phase





Antec800 said:


> I plug left into and left and right into right, does it matter What way I plug them in



Forgot about that.  Copied this just now from @Slater  signature line :

*Click to verify that your KZ 2-pin cable isn't plugged in backwards: *https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/k...essions-thread.698148/page-1194#post-13516067


----------



## maxxevv

Antec800 said:


> I plug left into and left and right into right, does it matter What way I plug them in



It DOES ! 

@Slater  has had a notice on this issue for the longest time.  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1194#post-13516067


----------



## mbwilson111

Beat you to it max...lol


----------



## HungryPanda

The letter L or R on the cable plug should face the outside of the ear piece


----------



## Antec800

I will update you guys later on the solution


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 26, 2018)

Slater, hehe, funny coincidence....find these in thriftstore for a buck when I was searching for toys for my kid. Just find a little toy for me finally! Baaaaaad Daaaaad!
and it give two nice thing:
1-a big nostalgia shoot, as I have the same with my sony yellow walkman when I was.
2-a very okay sound, no distortion even with bassy track, and very airy. Did sound too ''grainy'' with Ibasso DX90 but with Xduoo X10 I find the right unlikely couple! Very comfy too, and I don't care to look like a jerk, find everybody look like (too serious) jerks these days.



EDIT:
Euh....160$ on Amazon.com???? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat da fock!?!?
Well, sure don't sound bad....try them with ultra bassy tracks and it can handle it like no earbuds I try. Man, gotta love vintage stuff!
https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-W20G-Headphones-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00005BYER


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2018)

Antec800 said:


> Even on a galaxy s8 zsr sounded very very muddy I’ve never heard worse earbuds then these I’m very disappointed thankfully I only paid 40$ with shipping



Make sure you don't have them plugged in out of phase chief.

Link is in my signature.

Even if you have them plugged in correctly (ie with the rounded end lined up properly), still test them with the phase testing audio tests. There have been a few cases in the past where stock KZ cables were incorrectly (ie wired out of phase) from the factory (so even though you think they're in phase, they are in reality out of phase).

Having them plugged in out of phase will make them sound like garbage.


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Slater, hehe, funny coincidence....find these in thriftstore for a buck when I was searching for toys for my kid. Just find a little toy for me finally! Baaaaaad Daaaaad!
> and it give two nice thing:
> 1-a big nostalgia shoot, as I have the same with my sony yellow walkman when I was.
> 2-a very okay sound, no distortion even with bassy track, and very airy. Did sound too ''grainy'' with Ibasso DX90 but with Xduoo X10 I find the right unlikely couple! Very comfy too, and I don't care to look like a jerk, find everybody look like (too serious) jerks these days.
> ...



Yeah, they used to sell for $10-$15 before they were discontinued.  $160 is a joke.

It's not that they sound super great. I mainly like that "vertical" style because they are comfortable and sound like earbuds when you stick earbuds in your ears sideways. The difference is that the headband of the vertical headphones holds the earbud parts in place, vs just sticking earbuds in your ears sideways makes them fall out when you move around. Does that make sense?

If you wanna sell them or trade them for some IEMs, PM me if interested. Not for $160 though LOL.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Slater, hehe, funny coincidence....find these in thriftstore for a buck when I was searching for toys for my kid. Just find a little toy for me finally! Baaaaaad Daaaaad!
> and it give two nice thing:
> 1-a big nostalgia shoot, as I have the same with my sony yellow walkman when I was.
> 2-a very okay sound, no distortion even with bassy track, and very airy. Did sound too ''grainy'' with Ibasso DX90 but with Xduoo X10 I find the right unlikely couple! Very comfy too, and I don't care to look like a jerk, find everybody look like (too serious) jerks these days.
> ...



now there's $159 profit right there


----------



## Slater

I know a few people have asked about the dual dynamic driver S410 (https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1120021.html).

Mine arrived today. It's comfy, nice build, nice ear guides, strong cable with very good strain reliefs, includes a decent zippered carry case, and has a massive selection of tips (the tip selection alone is worth it).

Sound wise, it's nothing special OOTB. It's a very average/mediocre v-shape IEM with seriously rolled off treble. Bass is muddy and it has a veiled sound, but that is because the nozzles are stuffed with foam. I removed the foam, which cleared up the muddiness and veil (why do these companies keep doing that is beyond me).

The treble can be boosted a lot via EQd, making it plenty bright enough for just about everyone except treble heads. I added +8dB of treble and it was just like I like it - anything over +10dB was too much. It's likely they could have tuned it without requiring any EQ if they had just added a crossover. That seems to be the big mistake on all of these dual 10mm+6mm dynamic driver jobbies - KZ ZS2, iRock A8, etc. They all sound mediocre OOTB, but improve 100% with a few minutes of EQ work.

Anyways, I only paid $6 for it - the carry case and tips are worth that. If you're willing to remove the foam in the nozzle (30 seconds of work with a sewing needle) and EQ the sound to your liking, it's worth picking up a set when it's on sale next (I definitely wouldn't pay full price for it). Otherwise, skip it because there's a million other competitors in the <$10 range.

It would make a nice donor shell for a custom IEM. The back comes off easy, there's plenty of room to work with, and the wiring appears easy to work on. There's lots of choices for 10mm drivers, including graphene.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Yeah, they used to sell for $10-$15 before they were discontinued.  $160 is a joke.
> 
> It's not that they sound super great. I mainly like that "vertical" style because they are comfortable and sound like earbuds when you stick earbuds in your ears sideways. The difference is that the headband of the vertical headphones holds the earbud parts in place, vs just sticking earbuds in your ears sideways makes them fall out when you move around. Does that make sense?
> 
> If you wanna sell them or trade them for some IEMs, PM me if interested. Not for $160 though LOL.



Ahah, yeah, real joke, but I guess we talk about ''collector item'' here...its like when anything is hard to find it became ultra pricey...if you want example, just check vintage cheap toys, 50's-70's plastic worth more than gold at the weight for sure!
Anyway, I think about you for sure buying these, with like toughs about finding one pair for you here!
Today i'm impress that 1$ give me this amount of pleasure, but it open doors about some old stuffs hide in my parent house...in the days the family (4 kids) got lot of these ''vertical in the ears'' earbuds, even think perhaps there this very one in some basements...but man, I read this in feedback amazon section '' by today's standards they look cheap and throwaway bound but these little badasses were considered studio reference quality back in the day! at 90.00 bucks a pop back then, ''....
if this is real, well, sure will not find them in parent house as they just buy cheap stuffs. Anyway, will look out, but I don't think you want crappy sounding ''vertical in ears'' earbuds? 
No thriftstore in your area? Really. Give a look. 
And i'm 100% positive too that comfort is very very sweet, and better than earbuds that are promp to fall. Its to be take with grain of salt as the headband can be an ennemy if it do not fit your head, I think it can make to pop up the earbuds from your ears if pression isn't well made for your head. These fit well but like with earbuds the best sound position need some struggling.

Talk you back about this Slater, will keep a eye open for ya!


----------



## taygomi (Jan 27, 2018)

Does really no one knows about the **** PT15?


----------



## mbwilson111

taygomi said:


> Does really no one knows about the **** PT15?



People mainly talk about IEMs in this thread.  The **** PT15 is an earbud.  There is a thread for buds and many people have the ****.  If you go here....  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-1841#post-14002280
you can use the search this thread feature to find the relevant posts.


----------



## xanlamin

My EMI CI-880 crapped out after 3 months' of usage. Does anyone know of any deal for it? The cheapest I can find is about $20 on AliExpress.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

taygomi said:


> Does really no one knows about the **** PT15?


True that there a whole thread about chifi earbuds, but in case you don't got answer there I feel obligate to share my answer as a pround **** PT-15 owner.

They are really incredible earbuds and would suggest them over the headroom just because they have detachable cable and better construction. One thing interesting is to use them with a balanced mmcx cable, it can really make them shine even more.
PT-15 are quite neutral-analytical earbuds, with very wide airy soundstage and excellent instrument separation, they can feel a little bright and ''metallic'' sounding at VERY high volume, but this is one of the aspect of Graphene drivers sound I think (from what I read about other graphen earbuds). For me, these PT-15 are a phenomenal value, especially when buy with silver plated cable. Fitting can be issue for some, as they are quite big and heavy. They are not mids fowards, more a very detailed ''high centric'' buds, bass is good and deep, not thick and boomy, mids are clear, but if you search earbuds for vocal this is not where they excell. Instrumental, jazz, classical sound incredible with this.


----------



## Slater

xanlamin said:


> My EMI CI-880 crapped out after 3 months' of usage. Does anyone know of any deal for it? The cheapest I can find is about $20 on AliExpress.



Maybe contact the seller and see if they'll replace it under warranty?


----------



## Holypal

Nymphonomaniac said:


> True that there a whole thread about chifi earbuds, but in case you don't got answer there I feel obligate to share my answer as a pround **** PT-15 owner.
> 
> They are really incredible earbuds and would suggest them over the headroom just because they have detachable cable and better construction. One thing interesting is to use them with a balanced mmcx cable, it can really make them shine even more.
> PT-15 are quite neutral-analytical earbuds, with very wide airy soundstage and excellent instrument separation, they can feel a little bright and ''metallic'' sounding at VERY high volume, but this is one of the aspect of Graphene drivers sound I think (from what I read about other graphen earbuds). For me, these PT-15 are a phenomenal value, especially when buy with silver plated cable. Fitting can be issue for some, as they are quite big and heavy. They are not mids fowards, more a very detailed ''high centric'' buds, bass is good and deep, not thick and boomy, mids are clear, but if you search earbuds for vocal this is not where they excell. Instrumental, jazz, classical sound incredible with this.



Totally agree on the value, especially you can get a pair for $7 now, without cable.  It's really good when listening to instrumental, soundtrack.. etc.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

And to continue about talking earbuds.

I just came back from post office where 2 earbuds was waiting for me the MOONDROP NAMELESS & DQSM Z&W PANDA:

  

The Dark one (Nameless) are the darker-airyer. White are foward and more detailed. Both have very impressive construction for the price and Panda are very small wich is nice.

First impressions are positive and Panda are my favorite cause bass is thicker and sound is more energic and fun, both aren't vocal centric but clean in this area. 

No deception here, no miracle neither (not sure tough, sound really good!). Will let them burn in a little and give more listen....now im really into my cheap Sony MDR-W20G lol really love them for real even if warmish overall sound kick ass of earbuds. I think I will try to suggest some chifi company to create model like these and use dual driver in it. Yeah, dreaming dreaming!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 27, 2018)

Slater said:


> I know a few people have asked about the dual dynamic driver S410 (https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1120021.html).
> 
> Mine arrived today. It's comfy, nice build, nice ear guides, strong cable with very good strain reliefs, includes a decent zippered carry case, and has a massive selection of tips (the tip selection alone is worth it).
> 
> ...



Oh, thanks for being guinea pig on this one....6$ is not a big collateral damage for the wallet
Was curious but now i'm not hehe

Other one that it make like a years that I put it in my Aliexpress card is this one:




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sal...-With-Mic-for-iPhone-Samsung/32808723794.html

Now these can be found if more serious audio store like banned one and HCK (i think) wich make me even more curious cause there no fondamental crap in these store.

Have you try them or heard of them???

PS: I don't think I will sell the W20G cause I kinda fall in love with them and as they are water proof I will try to wear them under the rain and all....and I like retro stuff, I like disguise and What looking stuff. I see everything as disguise, unserious to the bone about visual self-presentation. In fact, now I feel the need to create a thread about best value vintage headphones, but the good era is finish, remember how it was easy to find vintage synth like 5 years ago, now everybody think they are vintage reseller and treasures seeker and antiquarian, in fact, they are just megalomaniac interested merchant....anyway, it still worth to go to thriftstore ause these type of (no real word for it) large band headphones still aren't THAT popular...cause 80's was worst era in term of look, so flashy it always hurt the eyes! Slater, go to thriftstore NOW, you'll find something i'm sure!


----------



## bsoplinger

@Nymphonomaniac those do look interesting. Bought a pair from this seller just because they were the cheapest although they didn't offer e-packet just standard AliExpress. For $10.50 I decided to chance it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...oise-Isolating-Sport-Dynamic/32821205154.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bsoplinger said:


> @Nymphonomaniac those do look interesting. Bought a pair from this seller just because they were the cheapest although they didn't offer e-packet just standard AliExpress. For $10.50 I decided to chance it.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...oise-Isolating-Sport-Dynamic/32821205154.html



Okay, very nice. 
Price is very cheap and this store sell serious IEM as well so its a good sign IMO 
Excited to know how they sound, hope it will be a delighfull discovery cause the look is nice and construction of housing look made of a sturdy plastic. Did you have other double dynamic IEM like the Tennmak Pro?


----------



## bsoplinger (Jan 27, 2018)

@Nymphonomaniac Off the top of my head I have the MEE Audio M-Duo but I know in recent spate of buying cheap IEMs I got at least 1 or 2 others.

I was planning on going through the big stack-o-IEMs ©®™ (soi for short) and making a full list of exactly what models I have. Wouldn't be much trouble to add the configuration when I'm looking to see their prices. So I'll have a list of 2 DD to compare against.

I really like the look of the purple ones and for just change over a tenner I had to order them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Been listening more to my new earbuds, and while I find both sound good I begin to think about DRIVERS FLEX....what does it mean exactly?

IS it about rattling noise create by drivers in some strange way like at high volume?

I encounter this in left earbud of Moondrop Nameless and it kind of depress me Don't know what it is or if its just because they can't deal with volume I listen too...wich even cheap earbuds can deal with without creating distortion.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 27, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Been listening more to my new earbuds, and while I find both sound good I begin to think about DRIVERS FLEX....what does it mean exactly?
> 
> IS it about rattling noise create by drivers in some strange way like at high volume?
> 
> I encounter this in left earbud of Moondrop Nameless and it kind of depress me Don't know what it is or if its just because they can't deal with volume I listen too...wich even cheap earbuds can deal with without creating distortion.



This is some QC issue on Nameless (I think), membrane is probably dislodged slightly. This is a very common issue with EMX500, people call it "rattling" - not distortion. If it were distortion you'd hear it on both sides plus rattling just happens all of a sudden and is very loud while distortion creeps up as you increase volume.

Driver flex happens when there is way too much air pressure on the driver's membrane and it literally moves the membrane from the resting position, creating a tin foil crackling sound. This happens with certain IEMs if you insert them quickly or take them out, can also happen with same IEMs if you get a very good seal and slightly move IEMs while they are in your ear (this second part never happened to me and I wouldn't be able to live with that). Driver flex is said to be generally safe and I haven't seen anyone damaging a membrane because of the flex. This usually only happens with IEMs that don't have a front vent - for example iBasso's IT01 although considered one of the best IEMs around 100$ has a driver flex (and it even has a small front vent), my RT-1 has driver flex, Sony MH1c has it - all of these sound amazing and build quality is overall superb on all of them (not owner of IT01). Heck, a few people had driver flex with Sennheiser ie800 which has an elaborate venting mechanism around which the whole IEM was designed.

I also experience driver flex with earbuds if worn without foams and pushed in the canal creating a seal - this only happens when pressed not when normally worn.


And finally: If this issue with Nameless is making them useless for you and you are willing to try something, first attempt should be this: Just opening front cover and closing it again, simple as that.
This isn't a guaranteed fix. What you do is try to separate front plastic cover from metal body - it is glued to one another plus there is friction (you won't need glue to close them back). Be careful, you mustn't just yank them apart as the driver in the front plastic cover might not be glued enough and it might want to come out - if you are not careful, the membrane of the driver could potentially remain in the front cover while the rest of driver is coming out and result in damaged coil wires. Here is my EMX500 opened + driver removed, Nameless should look similar inside. It might be impossible to open them up with just hands, I used a knife to kinda poke into the seam and slowly worked my way around until it could be opened with hands/nails.



Spoiler: EMX500


----------



## bsoplinger

I have seen speculation that driver flex can shorten the life of the driver because it is mechanically stressing the driver. Personally I think that since the drivers are designed to move that unless the movement from the flex is so extreme that the diaphragm is moved beyond design limits this is just idle speculation and the fact that some people assume the worst about situations. Just presenting an alternative view on driver flex not expounding or supporting the view.


----------



## xanlamin

Slater said:


> Maybe contact the seller and see if they'll replace it under warranty?



I did but seller said no warranty


----------



## CYoung234

xanlamin said:


> My EMI CI-880 crapped out after 3 months' of usage. Does anyone know of any deal for it? The cheapest I can find is about $20 on AliExpress.



Let me guess - the left driver / earpiece? My first one did that, and the seller (Amazon) sent me a new pair no questions asked. They are still going strong. I think the E-MI cables are their weak link, so be gentle!


----------



## NeonHD (Jan 28, 2018)

Vytautas said:


> By the way, I have made *summary scores* for all IEM's on_ Approear, The Phonograph_ and _Audiobudget_.
> 
> The results on 10 scale are:
> 1. 9,4 - *T2 and KR25D -* 9 eur
> ...



I honestly would not base any of my decisions on buying IEMs based on the ratings given by ThePhonograph, Aproear, or even Audiobudget.

Most of the five-star/top-rated Chi-fi I bought based from these sites had turned out to be my least favorite ones and I ended up selling them all on my local classifieds. Some of their sound descriptions are just totally off from what I personally hear.

The lesson here is that reviews are like personality tests, both give out very vague and sometimes inaccurate information. We should only use them as a rough guideline and not as a way to find our "true" self, or in this case our true tastes in sound.

P.S. Just to give you a sense of my discrepancy between the reviewer's rating, I sold the KR25D, ZSE, EDR2, ATR, and the X41M, all of which are listed on your 10 scale based from all three sites. Kinda ironic right?


----------



## stryed (Jan 28, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I honestly would not base any of my decisions on buying IEMs based on the ratings given by ThePhonograph, Aproear, or even Audiobudget.
> 
> Most of the five-star/top-rated Chi-fi I bought based from these sites had turned out to be my least favorite ones and I ended up selling them all on my local classifieds. Some of their sound descriptions are just totally off from what I personally hear.
> 
> ...



I apply a grain of salt to everything. Their reviews turned out helpful but was indeed very disappointed in the ZSE although it is comfy and if you have nothing else it is a whole lot better than an emergency type old sony or nobrand ear phone. I think they take into account price range (value) a bit too much. Sometimes, an extra 20 eu is worth it.

I still vouch for the KZ5 which was heavily rated on Aproear, and even with my IT01 I still enjoy it.

All is subjective, and even more so with IEMs where tips play such an important role.


----------



## VShaft

Driver flex is _annoying_ thing most of all.

I've only experienced it on my PMV (and my very first chi-fi, the Awei ES-Q9). On the Awei it didn't bother me because the thing was so cheap (and bad-sounding overall), but it did irk me on the PMV - especially because that IEMs got 2 front vents. I wasn't exactly worrying that the drivers would get damaged, but that crackling sound every time I put in the ear... plus, it gives you the *feeling* that you're damaging something. But mostly it was annoyance. I still don't understand how I got rid of it by actually sealing one of the vents... but hey., I'm not complaining 

P.S. Never knew earbuds could suffer from driver flex, too. And rattling! Yeah, years before, when I was in elementary and high school, and when IEMs where not so wide-spread I've experienced this "rattling" from just about any earbud I've ever tried - Sony, Sennheiser, Philips, you name it. Actually thought this was a "feature" of earbuds...


----------



## LordZero

stryed said:


> I apply a grain of salt to everything. Their reviews turned out helpful but was indeed very disappointed in the ZSE although it is comfy and if you have nothing else it is a whole lot better than an emergency type old sony or nobrand ear phone. I think they take into account price range (value) a bit too much. Sometimes, an extra 20 eu is worth it.
> 
> I still vouch for the KZ5 which was heavily rated on Aproear, and even with my IT01 I still enjoy it.
> 
> All is subjective, and even more so with IEMs where tips play such an important role.



I bought the zs6 since almost every site raves about it and turn out to be my least favourite iem I ever tried, on the other hand the E2000 are pretty good.


----------



## vladstef

Before I knew what driver flex was and before I had anything but cheapest of IEMs I though that driver flex was actually my eardrum reacting to pressure and was kinda afraid of damaging my ears. Funny how hard it is to pinpoint stuff when it comes to audio, there are all kinds of sensory illusions involved, you really need to understand quite a bit about drivers/air/sound/ear anatomy etc. before you can start to grasp what things exactly are and how it is that you are hearing and perceiving what you are.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> This is some QC issue on Nameless (I think), membrane is probably dislodged slightly. This is a very common issue with EMX500, people call it "rattling" - not distortion. If it were distortion you'd hear it on both sides plus rattling just happens all of a sudden and is very loud while distortion creeps up as you increase volume.
> 
> Driver flex happens when there is way too much air pressure on the driver's membrane and it literally moves the membrane from the resting position, creating a tin foil crackling sound. This happens with certain IEMs if you insert them quickly or take them out, can also happen with same IEMs if you get a very good seal and slightly move IEMs while they are in your ear (this second part never happened to me and I wouldn't be able to live with that). Driver flex is said to be generally safe and I haven't seen anyone damaging a membrane because of the flex. This usually only happens with IEMs that don't have a front vent - for example iBasso's IT01 although considered one of the best IEMs around 100$ has a driver flex (and it even has a small front vent), my RT-1 has driver flex, Sony MH1c has it - all of these sound amazing and build quality is overall superb on all of them (not owner of IT01). Heck, a few people had driver flex with Sennheiser ie800 which has an elaborate venting mechanism around which the whole IEM was designed.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for this detailed info
...I don't know if its because im french and when it come to subtle description its harder to understand in english...but im still confuse about driverflex even if I surely encounter it with some of my IEM in the past. I know that IEM when push to fast can make some air pressure like when we block our ears with water and must unblock it. 
Must likely the rattling sound, wich is not full time and just happen sporadically, is something with QC of driver. But i'm not sure to know how to open these and don't have soldering iron right now (MUST buy one!)
I encouter this with the MRZ Tomahawk as well, so it make 2 buds to repair!
SO 2 part housing isn't hardly glue? You just twist to the point to being able to open it if I understand correctly?

Oh, and yeah, EMX500 too create strange sound sometime, must likely rattling, I was thinking its cable inside housing that vibrate and create that cause hes too loose. hum.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

LordZero said:


> I bought the zs6 since almost every site raves about it and turn out to be my least favourite iem I ever tried, on the other hand the E2000 are pretty good.


Yep, ZS6 is my least favorite of whole ZS line, big winner is ZS5 V1 after V2 after.....ZS6 with the right audio source and right music....what a capricious grumpy IEM this ZS6!


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 28, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I honestly would not base any of my decisions on buying IEMs based on the ratings given by ThePhonograph, Aproear, or even Audiobudget.
> 
> P.S. Just to give you a sense of my discrepancy between the reviewer's rating, I sold the KR25D, ZSE, EDR2, ATR, and the X41M, all of which are listed on your 10 scale based from all three sites. Kinda ironic right?



I read between the lines of these reviewers. Some admit that their reviews are based on their taste only. For example aproar likes treble which I find torturing. Phonograph and audiobudget leave out key features such as soundstage, separation, resolution, and layering...they only give you information on partial aspects (bass, mids, treble) but not on the whole.

The most comprehensive reviews to me were by Hifi Chris. He gave you the whole story and he separated his technical observations from his taste. His review of the KZ KS5 was spot on (good for the price, not more not less; distant, hollow mids), for example. I would have not bought them if I had read the review first.

All of the earphones you don't like I find quite good out of the many more I own. You just have a different taste and have to go with the technical parts of the review in order to find out, which ones you like. What is your taste?

In the end, the art lies in interpreting the reviewer. Even a poor review is better than no review.


----------



## Santojob (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello friends

This last year I bought several iems, the most recommended reading your impressions and others (Swing IE800, **** XBA-6in1, KZ ZS6, EINSEAR T2, MEMT X6, I-INTO i8), I really like the bass of the I-INTO i8 (I think I'm a basshead). I have in mind to buy one of the following models:

- Z5000
- Lker i8
- TIN Audio T2


What do you advise me to have the best bass of those three models? or another model that you recommend me ....
I listen to everything, but preferably Folk, Folk-Rock, Americana, Singer-Songwriter, Alt-Country, Acoustic, Vocal & Others

Regards


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow thanks for this detailed info
> ...I don't know if its because im french and when it come to subtle description its harder to understand in english...but im still confuse about driverflex even if I surely encounter it with some of my IEM in the past. I know that IEM when push to fast can make some air pressure like when we block our ears with water and must unblock it.
> Must likely the rattling sound, wich is not full time and just happen sporadically, is something with QC of driver. But i'm not sure to know how to open these and don't have soldering iron right now (MUST buy one!)
> I encouter this with the MRZ Tomahawk as well, so it make 2 buds to repair!
> ...



Driver flex sounds like crunching something made out of tin foil, it's kinda high pitched in a way and completely different to any of the other sounds.
You don't need to solder anything in order to open earbuds, cables will remain connected to the driver. EMX and other buds aren't rattling due to cable (tried it in different shells and cables), just that the driver isn't properly seated in the front plastic cover or the membrane has pressure on the sides/back that isn't adequate. Also, don't twist the front cover, ever, just pull apart carefully - twisting can damage solders on the back or even worse, spin the driver (if it's poorly glued to the front cover) which can break the coil wires connecting driver and membrane and this is not fixable. Essentially, you can only break the driver by breaking these thin wires that go to the membrane and the only way to do that is by twisting the driver in the front cover or by pulling out the driver out of front cover - sometimes the driver can be pulled out while the membrane is stuck resulting in broken coil wires. When you are opening earbuds, try to open them while knowing that as soon as it pops out, you need to keep the 2 parts really close to one another - if the driver has started coming out of the front cover, this way we make sure that it doesn't fully come out and break coil wires.

You should open rattling side of Nameless, use a knife to go around the seam, gently poking in order to break the glue. At some point it will become possible to use fingers and separate front cover, obviously this requires force + being careful to stop once it pops out.


----------



## Vin$ent

So, when does the new version of Z5000 come out?


----------



## HungryPanda

Santojob said:


> Hello friends
> 
> This last year I bought several iems, the most recommended reading your impressions and others (Swing IE800, **** XBA-6in1, KZ ZS6, EINSEAR T2, MEMT X6, I-INTO i8), I really like the bass of the I-INTO i8 (I think I'm a basshead). I have in mind to buy one of the following models:
> 
> ...


 I think the ZhiYin Z5000 is the one for you


----------



## SiggyFraud

Can someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a neutral/balanced sound signature? Tin Audio T2 was my initial thought, but maybe I could get a decent pair which doesn't cost 40 bucks? I already have the Headroom MS16, which are fine, but I'd prefer IEMs.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 28, 2018)

SiggyFraud said:


> Can someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a neutral/balanced sound signature? Tin Audio T2 was my initial thought, but maybe I could get a decent pair which doesn't cost 40 bucks? I already have the Headroom MS16, which are fine, but I'd prefer IEMs.



Got HiFiMAN RE-400 for 20$ when it was on sale. Glorious sound honestly, slightly warm but neutral overall (probably one of the most neutral sounds for <100$ you can get). Wait when it's on sale again on Joybuy, but one can't guarantee that it will be on sale again.


----------



## SiggyFraud

vladstef said:


> Got HiFiMAN RE-400 for 20$ when it was on sale. Glorious sound honestly, slightly warm but neutral overall (probably one of the most neutral sounds for <100$ you can get). Wait when it's on sale again on Joybuy, but one can't guarantee that it will be on sale again.


Thanks, man. However they cost like $120 where I live, so that's a no-go at this point.
Any other suggestions? Something from the chi-fi shelf perhaps?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 28, 2018)

SiggyFraud said:


> Thanks, man. However they cost like $120 where I live, so that's a no-go at this point.
> Any other suggestions? Something from the chi-fi shelf perhaps?



These. They seem to be a rebranded AK Light which was sonically similar to the Aurisonics Rockets (apparently, haven't heard the Rockets myself). Reviewed the Light T2 a while back (review), which are a revised version with a modified nozzle; same sound though.


----------



## paulindss

LordZero said:


> I bought the zs6 since almost every site raves about it and turn out to be my least favourite iem I ever tried, on the other hand the E2000 are pretty good.



So, you received E2000 ? Can you share some impressions of them comparing to any other chi-fi. Maybe Tin áudio T2 If you have one.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 28, 2018)

I go today for a package waiting for me since about 5 days...

It was *tadadadam*:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*THE KZ ZSR!!!!!!!
  *

Not bad out of the box, ultra airy and wide soundstage and more mid centric than other ZS iem, I was afraid of vocal performance so I fastly compare it to ZS6 wich HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS way more, Agnes Obel vocal do sound nice, textured and wide, these time 2 BA are well calibrate for vocal performance. Still, we are in bright territory another time, but not a particularly harsh one. ZS6 have more mid bass and weight in kick, but feel darker overall, with a big peak in some treble region that make it even more unbearable, ZSR is more balanced overall and have larger AND deeper soundstage. ZSR feel more natural sounding while ZS6 feel artificial and shouty. Yeah, out of the box I really prefer ZSR!!!!!! Perhaps I will prefer to ZS5 V2 too, V1 not sure...will see!

Construction is similar to TN-10, but a little less big so more comfortable, the fitting can be cumbersome cause of very slipping round shape and as seen in pic, nozze is quite large...strangely the eartips include have a too small hole for fiting with big nozzle so you need to struggle and I guess eartips life will be very low and break fast, no big deal, just find it little bit strange. Oh....and this include new KZ cable...im mitiged about this cause we need a different cable than other ZS 2 pin cable, (french confusion for term) euh, its a 2pin with plastic guard like...euh, like 2pin for housing is male and connection configuration female (man, this fock my french brain to try to explain!).


----------



## Holypal

SiggyFraud said:


> Can someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a neutral/balanced sound signature? Tin Audio T2 was my initial thought, but maybe I could get a decent pair which doesn't cost 40 bucks? I already have the Headroom MS16, which are fine, but I'd prefer IEMs.



Tin Audio T515:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...-Drive-HIFI-Earphone-Bass-DJ/32816166250.html


----------



## loomisjohnson

SiggyFraud said:


> Can someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a neutral/balanced sound signature? Tin Audio T2 was my initial thought, but maybe I could get a decent pair which doesn't cost 40 bucks? I already have the Headroom MS16, which are fine, but I'd prefer IEMs.


try the vivo xe800 or boarseman kr25--cheap and excellent for balanced signature


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> try the vivo xe800 or boarseman kr25--cheap and excellent for balanced signature



BossHifi B3?


----------



## paulindss (Jan 28, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> try the vivo xe800 or boarseman kr25--cheap and excellent for balanced signature



+1 on boarseman. For 10$ they are the most balanced you can get beetwen the V-shaped cheapos. Compared to hm7, zircon, memt, Zst, swing ie800. Only downside is construction. But they sound superb.

Edit: i din'nt heard the einsear T2 yet. But they worth a look.


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I go today for a package waiting for me since about 5 days...
> 
> It was *tadadadam*:
> 
> ...



Oh man i regret buying the Black one... The Green are so Nice.

The impressions are coming better than i expected tho.


----------



## tancg

I had two units of these. It was very average at best. Those were money I cant get back.

thin bass, average clarity, perhaps due to my smaller ear canel, it is very uncomfortable for me.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh, thanks for being guinea pig on this one....6$ is not a big collateral damage for the wallet
> Was curious but now i'm not hehe
> 
> Other one that it make like a years that I put it in my Aliexpress card is this one:
> ...


----------



## TLDRonin

loomisjohnson said:


> try the vivo xe800 or boarseman kr25--cheap and excellent for balanced signature


do you know where one could find a vivi xe800 these days?


----------



## loomisjohnson

paulindss said:


> +1 on boarseman. For 10$ they are the most balanced you can get beetwen the V-shaped cheapos. Compared to hm7, zircon, memt, Zst, swing ie800. Only downside is construction. But they sound superb.
> 
> Edit: i din'nt heard the einsear T2 yet. But they worth a look.


the original bosshifi b3 would fit the bill soundwise, tho they're >$30. the newer b3s is more bass-enhaced/ushaped. the einsear t2 would also be an excellent pick for a cheapo--the low end is just north of neutral but they're very refined.


----------



## toddy0191

ruk84 said:


> Well, my brainwavz b100 arrived, after 20 days.
> Felt under whelmed by it. Bass was a little too light for me. Soundmagic e80 still the most comfy and good amoUnt of bass. Xiaomi Pistons v5 is good too(with vent mod). But it’s slightly too large for me. May be I’m a basshead after all?



Try the included large tips.  They create a vacuum like seal with my ears without inserting them deeply.  

After messing around with various tips I find these really improve the bass treble and isolation.  

The b100 are so tip sensitive it's unreal.  When I first listened to them with the medium tips inserted deeply they sounded thin congested and anemic and like you I was underwhelmed.


----------



## loomisjohnson

TLDRonin said:


> do you know where one could find a vivi xe800 these days?


only place i saw was penon audio, for $99, which is insane--most of us paid $15 or so. i would just put a WTB in the classifieds here--there's a million of 'em out there.


----------



## LordZero

paulindss said:


> So, you received E2000 ? Can you share some impressions of them comparing to any other chi-fi. Maybe Tin áudio T2 If you have one.



I don't have chi-fi to try, apart from the zs6.

First of all they are really comfy, I almost forgot I have them in my ears since they are so small and so light, didn't feel the need to change the eartips and they came with hooks that are pretty good and I use them over the ear.

They are v-shaped and feel warmer, they have a good and tight sub-bass and very good mid-bass, I can feel a little bit of shake in my eardrums, but not basshead levels for sure, for me they have the right amount. The zs6 have more mid-bass, but I think it lack the clarity.

The mids are balanced and the vocals feel natural, not in your face. The treble is a little on the bright side, but is soft not piercing and artifical like the zs6.

Also, the have a good clarity with the whole sound. The soundstage is okay, feels like the band is next, not over you, and it have a good separation.

I had the m750 before, can't really remember the whole sound, but with these I don't feel like i need to go back to the m750,, the m750 had a much darker sound and more bass.

But... the isolation is on the low side, maybe better with foamies, but that would probably make the sound darker.
Also, they feel fragile, they are small and cute and I treat them like a newborn baby, maybe I was spoiled by the m750, but seems that the wire will not hold that much for sure.

The zs6 feel a lot sturdier, but I didin't use them for that much so couldn't really comment on the sound after a long burn.in, they just felt not secure to my hear, comfy and the treble was really too much for me.

Don't know how the e3000 sound, but for what I know they have a bigger soundstage which is a welcome adittion, but a much warmer sound with a bump on the mid-bass and that would probably take out some of the clarity and bloat the sound, they are also a little bigger.

Still waiting for the Tinaudio T2.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 29, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the original bosshifi b3 would fit the bill soundwise, tho they're >$30. the newer b3s is more bass-enhaced/ushaped. the einsear t2 would also be an excellent pick for a cheapo--the low end is just north of neutral but they're very refined.



Funny. Just received my einsear T2 this morning. And holy crap ! I'am impressed. Did'nt expected that refinement for 10$. Even 25$ in chi-fi expectations and i'd be happy. I already prefer them to a lot of iems i've heard.

I'm terrible at describing sound. But they sound a Lot more closer to earbuds when It comes to Clarity than my other iems. Maybe this is the effect of the mids not to recessed. Guitars sound amazing. No sibilance. Bass is Lighter than what i'm used to but i liked It.

The last iem that wowed me was swing ie800. But after a time i started to feel them overly sibilant and even give them to my Brother's wife. These wow me, and have absolutely no sibilance. For 10$ this is astonishing.


----------



## paulindss

LordZero said:


> I don't have chi-fi to try, apart from the zs6.
> 
> First of all they are really comfy, I almost forgot I have them in my ears since they are so small and so light, didn't feel the need to change the eartips and they came with hooks that are pretty good and I use them over the ear.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I think what most of us expect from them is a comparision with tin audio T2. If you could give us some word on them It would be very nice. The sound description on both are similar.


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Jan 29, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the original bosshifi b3 would fit the bill soundwise, tho they're >$30. the newer b3s is more bass-enhaced/ushaped. the einsear t2 would also be an excellent pick for a cheapo--the low end is just north of neutral but they're very refined.



"No package" version $26.38. "With package" $29.58. Seems it's not worth saving $3.
Banned seller has em for $29. Other people under or around $30 too. Some small discounts on Ali Mobile app.
B3 is $35.90 "Fulfilled by Amazon" on Amazon if you want it faster to USA, but I can't link it.
BTW, The Tin Audio T2 is $34.39 on Ali Mobile App if anyone is interested.


----------



## APC01 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello

I am new and I want to greet everyone. I am little expert and I need advice. Sorry for my English.

I'm thinking of buying a **** XBA 6in1 W / MMCX Cable with mic.

MMCX is a standard?

MMCX Cable with mic means that I can buy any cable MMCX Cable with mic for the **** XBA 6in1 on aliexpress?


for example

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/OKCS...5.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.283.MTwPGJ

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/HIFI...7.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.273.Mxit2l

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/Earm...-Crystal-Copper-Fone-De/32807694063.html?spm= a2g0s.13010208.99999999.265.MTwPGJ

Can you advise me a good cable with microphone for **** XBA 6in1?

Thanks


----------



## Detectit (Jan 29, 2018)

Ohhh no KZ have a new IEM??? Now i have to buy again.....

Allthough they are not that cheap anymore compared to the past.


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 29, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Funny. Just received my einsear T2 this morning. And holy **** ! I'am impressed. Did'nt expected that refinement for 10$. Even 25$ in chi-fi expectations and i'd be happy. I already prefer them to a lot of iems i've heard.
> 
> I'm terrible at describing sound. But they sound a Lot more closer to earbuds when It comes to Clarity than my other iems. Maybe this is the effect of the mids not to recessed. Guitars sound amazing. No sibilance. Bass is Lighter than what i'm used to but i liked It.
> 
> The last iem that wowed me was swing ie800. But after a time i started to feel them overly sibilant and even give them to my Brother's wife. These wow me, and have absolutely no sibilance. For 10$ this is astonishing.


Another good one in this category - possibly even a tinge better - are the DZAT DF-10. I had the luxury of direct comparison as these arrived in the same shipment - my first Chifi shipment ever. Both give my Sennheiser in-ear Momentum a run for their money.


----------



## Otto Motor

toddy0191 said:


> The b100 are so tip sensitive it's unreal.


What works for me: largest tips and earpieces pushed in as deeply as possible.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> Funny. Just received my einsear T2 this morning. And holy **** ! I'am impressed. Did'nt expected that refinement for 10$. Even 25$ in chi-fi expectations and i'd be happy. I already prefer them to a lot of iems i've heard.
> 
> I'm terrible at describing sound. But they sound a Lot more closer to earbuds when It comes to Clarity than my other iems. Maybe this is the effect of the mids not to recessed. Guitars sound amazing. No sibilance. Bass is Lighter than what i'm used to but i liked It.
> 
> The last iem that wowed me was swing ie800. But after a time i started to feel them overly sibilant and even give them to my Brother's wife. These wow me, and have absolutely no sibilance. For 10$ this is astonishing.



want to make them sounding closer to earbuds? put some earbud foams on the nozzle. the Einsear T2 is my favorite beater iem, love it so much that i have two of them. ironically, now they are replaced as my daily iems by (surprise.. surprise) Tin Audio T2


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*KZ ZSR (kinda) official graph:*






KZ ZS6:




KZ ZS5 (quite similar to ZS6):




I can confirm I love how the ZSR sound, they are smoother than ZS5 & ZS6, more Hall like sounding too with larger soundstage, little less tigh in bass region. Mids and upper high are pushed up and have more sparkle, cymbals can feel fowards compared to kick and snare but have great extension and don't feel splashy. Vocal are way more enjoyable with ZSR as it feel airy and wide, like floating on whole instrumental that feel darker compared to mids. Its good but for classical violin can stole the show of other instrument, wich cello sound okay but little thin compared to full sounding violin. Sound is less texutured and more organic than other ZS and less weight and impactfull as well, but it result in a non agressive soundsignature with plenty of microdetails. I'm very happy that KZ go for a different soundsignature this time, was afraid to get a cloned ZS5-6 wich isn't the case at all. 
BUT, another timce it look like stock cable is little cheap....but as connection isn't standard like other KZ 2 pin it can be a extra need for the ZSR....I can use other cable but Im afraid a drop of water will make them short circuit as its conenction became exposed. With the Kinera H3 cable sound is more tigher and less loose and hall like than stock cable. Really need something to calculate power output of cable (any cheap suggestions from ALiexpress or ebay?)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, and I have these too inthe Gearbest package:
  

Was utterly impress by fancy packaging, for 20$ its near too much, feellike buying a 100$ fancy chifi earphones. Did not have much time to listen to it but sound feel very balanced but not ultra airy, wich was a shock after ZSR so I keep listening ZSR for now. In fact...they remind me sound of VJJB V1 wich have same housing design but UiiSii are more comfy (than ZSR as well!).
Will share more about how they sound later this week.
take a look tough cause price for a whole package like this is a real deal IMO:
https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_684345.html


----------



## Wiljen

I've been listening to the same ones as I got a similar box from Gearbest -  The Uiisii isn't bad but very different from the Zsr for sure.


----------



## HraD2

https://www.zapals.com/nylon-braided-stereo-earphones-with-mic-for-samsung-galaxy-s8-s8-plus.html
Probably it is Samsung AKG EO-IG955. Do they worth 0.99 or it's fakes/China DIY?


----------



## stryed

TLDRonin said:


> do you know where one could find a vivi xe800 these days?



I went looking for them a month ago and couldn't find ones that was positively not fake...


----------



## bsoplinger

paulindss said:


> Funny. Just received my einsear T2 this morning. And holy **** ! I'am impressed. Did'nt expected that refinement for 10$. Even 25$ in chi-fi expectations and i'd be happy. I already prefer them to a lot of iems i've heard.
> 
> I'm terrible at describing sound. But they sound a Lot more closer to earbuds when It comes to Clarity than my other iems. Maybe this is the effect of the mids not to recessed. Guitars sound amazing. No sibilance. Bass is Lighter than what i'm used to but i liked It.
> 
> The last iem that wowed me was swing ie800. But after a time i started to feel them overly sibilant and even give them to my Brother's wife. These wow me, and have absolutely no sibilance. For 10$ this is astonishing.


Try different tips. They can have bloated bass with the right (or is wrong) tip choice. So you should be able to find a tip that will get you better bass


----------



## SiggyFraud

B9Scrambler said:


> These. They seem to be a rebranded AK Light which was sonically similar to the Aurisonics Rockets (apparently, haven't heard the Rockets myself). Reviewed the Light T2 a while back (review), which are a revised version with a modified nozzle; same sound though.


Thanks! Will give your review a read. However, on Ali it says "super bass". Are they really this bassy?


----------



## SiggyFraud

Holypal said:


> Tin Audio T515:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...-Drive-HIFI-Earphone-Bass-DJ/32816166250.html


Thanks! I was eyeing these too, based on the review on Audiobudget.


----------



## SiggyFraud

loomisjohnson said:


> try the vivo xe800 or boarseman kr25--cheap and excellent for balanced signature


How's the cable on the Boarseman? In the photos it looks a little rubbery and flimsy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> I've been listening to the same ones as I got a similar box from Gearbest -  The Uiisii isn't bad but very different from the Zsr for sure.


If you begin with ZSR, you can get kinda claustrophobic in the UiiSii.

So, how do you find them, the ZSR???????


----------



## loomisjohnson

SiggyFraud said:


> How's the cable on the Boarseman? In the photos it looks a little rubbery and flimsy.


the cable's not bad--reasoanbly well reinforced and not particularly frail (the vivo's  otoh, does not inspire confidence). somewhat microphonic, however, but it's a very good phone overall.


----------



## SiggyFraud

loomisjohnson said:


> the cable's not bad--reasoanbly well reinforced and not particularly frail (the vivo's  otoh, does not inspire confidence). somewhat microphonic, however, but it's a very good phone overall.


Plus, the xe800s cost like 40 bucks on eBay and even a hundred on Penon (!).


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 29, 2018)

SiggyFraud said:


> Thanks! Will give your review a read. However, on Ali it says "super bass". Are they really this bassy?



If they're the same as the old AK version, they're not bassy. Ali sellers tend to add "BASSSSS!! MOTHER OF ALL BASS!!! HAVE MY BASSSBIES!!!" to every listing to draw in the Beats crowd.


----------



## skajohyros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *KZ ZSR (kinda) official graph:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you comparing the zsr to the zs5 v1 or V2.


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> If you begin with ZSR, you can get kinda claustrophobic in the UiiSii.
> 
> So, how do you find them, the ZSR???????



I'm liking the Zsr -  seems to me to be kind of an ES3 with better mids and a larger soundstage.   I still like the Zs6 a touch better as it more closely matches the signature I prefer but the Zsr is a solid effort.   The Uiisii is much more enclosed than the Zsr but still manages to sound pretty good.   Another I got recently that I am really enjoying and SWMBO has laid claim to are the Ovevo Q62 Bluetooth buds.  They have a nice warm signature with decent sound for an inexpensive BT model.   Its kind of a toss up between those and the bingle though as you can buy 3 of the fb60s for the price of one of the Ovevo sets.   The other BT set the HBQ i7s (an obvious Apple knockoff) has decent sound but has a terrible BT implementation and drops out often enough to be super annoying and not something I would ever be able to recommend.     The BT sets sure have come a long way quickly.   I could live with the Ovevo or Bingle for a work day or gym headphone.


----------



## Slater

FYI, UiiSii CM5 is on sale for $8.99 shipped on Amazon. That's a ridiculous price for juicy graphene goodness. You aren't going to find anything that touches the CM5 for $9.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07415PGTY

Be sure to clip the coupon to get the 25% discount 

P.S. - If you do pick up a set, try out the KZ Starline tips. Miles better than any of the included UiiSii tips (others have recommended the same magical combination as well, but YMMV).


----------



## riffrafff

Wiljen said:


> I'm liking the Zsr -  seems to me to be kind of an ES3 with better mids and a larger soundstage.   I still like the Zs6 a touch better as it more closely matches the signature I prefer but the Zsr is a solid effort.   The Uiisii is much more enclosed than the Zsr but still manages to sound pretty good.   Another I got recently that I am really enjoying and SWMBO has laid claim to are the Ovevo Q62 Bluetooth buds.  They have a nice warm signature with decent sound for an inexpensive BT model.   Its kind of a toss up between those and the bingle though as you can buy 3 of the fb60s for the price of one of the Ovevo sets.   The other BT set the HBQ i7s (an obvious Apple knockoff) has decent sound but has a terrible BT implementation and drops out often enough to be super annoying and not something I would ever be able to recommend.     The BT sets sure have come a long way quickly.   I could live with the Ovevo or Bingle for a work day or gym headphone.



Yeah, I'm liking my ZSRs, too.  V-shaped, certainly.  Could use a bit more of the mids, but not half bad, given that I only paid $16 (plus $2 shipping) for 'em.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Another good one in this category - possibly even a tinge better - are the DZAT DF-10. I had the luxury of direct comparison as these arrived in the same shipment - my first Chifi shipment ever. Both give my Sennheiser in-ear Momentum a run for their money.


Remember the DZAT DF10 back then, 2-3 years ago (i finally give them as christmass gift wich I regret...), when i begin to really fall into chifi IEM, was more than pleasantly surprise by the sound and built quality as well as near poetical package haha Very beautifull product and an incredible value for sure.



Slater said:


> FYI, UiiSii CM5 is on sale for $8.99 shipped on Amazon. That's a ridiculous price for juicy graphene goodness. You aren't going to find anything that touches the CM5 for $9.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07415PGTY
> 
> ...



What the heck is this price!?! it sell between 29-42$ on Aliexpress....sometime I wish I was an American. If it was this price on Ali I would have press buy buton right way without thinking twice.Graphene drivers is really nice. Really, these look FANTASTIC!


----------



## vladstef (Jan 29, 2018)

TinAudio T2 arrived, the updated version (just mentioning because additional tips suck as much the old ones ). Beautiful looking and feeling, sturdy and well built. Isolation is minimal, there is no pressure in the canal regardless of tips (foam, spinfit and bunch of silicone and rubber), it's like they are semi open back IEMs.

So far they have been really enjoyable, details and clarity for days, regardless of price honestly. Quite neutral sounding without recessed vocals like so many IEMs have, T2 is perhaps a step towards earbud experience in terms of mid range which is impressive at this price. Sound stage is average for today's budget IEMs, it doesn't feel cramped up but this is exactly the area where flatter tonality can shine if given the space, bit of a missed chance for T2 and I'd pay three times as much for this tonality with better sound stage. Bass is unpredictable, usually reference-like down to the sub bass and sometimes thinner than optimal, impact is ok at best. A rounded sound presentation all things considered, very very solid.

I already tried to compare them to Auglamour RT-1 which isn't easy, they both sound weird when directly switching and require couple of minutes so that your hearing adjusts a bit. Based on reviews, I expected T2 to be easily better but that isn't the case. T2 is cleaner in the mid range and treble, with more details and more transparent, but RT-1 stands proudly under T2 in these areas because it already has a respectable amount of them plus a better bass response (even if it's north of neutral by a solid amount and I dislike this, gotta give credit where credit is due) + RT-1 also has a slightly wider stage while isolating like a champ. For me, RT-1 almost always represents a song worse than T2 more or less because I value T2's virtues a lot, but sometimes RT-1 hits a right note so to speak.

In the end, both of these are spectacular and reproduce very well rounded sounds with minimal trade offs. Picking Auglamour for commute though, no questions about that.


----------



## chinmie

vladstef said:


> TinAudio T2 arrived, the updated version (just mentioning because additional tips suck as much the old ones ). Beautiful looking and feeling, sturdy and well built. Isolation is minimal, there is no pressure in the canal regardless of tips (foam, spinfit and bunch of silicone and rubber), it's like they are semi open back IEMs.
> 
> So far they have been really enjoyable, details and clarity for days, regardless of price honestly. Quite neutral sounding without recessed vocals like so many IEMs have, T2 is perhaps a step towards earbud experience in terms of mid range which is impressive at this price. Sound stage is average for today's budget IEMs, it doesn't feel cramped up but this is exactly the area where flatter tonality can shine if given the space, bit of a missed chance for T2 and I'd pay three times as much for this tonality with better sound stage. Bass is unpredictable, usually reference-like down to the sub bass and sometimes thinner than optimal, impact is ok at best. A rounded sound presentation all things considered, very very solid.
> 
> ...



now i'm really curious what is the direct upgrade to the T2, because i really love the sound signature


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

skajohyros said:


> Are you comparing the zsr to the zs5 v1 or V2.


I will if I got time...so much IEM....so obsess by Z5000 too....so much IEM& DAP & earbuds & headphones waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!


----------



## Ymer Niros

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I will if I got time...so much IEM....so obsess by Z5000 too....so much IEM& DAP & earbuds & headphones waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!




what tips do you use with the z5000?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ymer Niros said:


> what tips do you use with the z5000?



Mustly use aliexpress memory foam tips these days, quite addict to more tigh and controled soundsignature, soundstage still strangely is impressive too!


----------



## Toastybob

vladstef said:


> TinAudio T2 arrived, the updated version (just mentioning because additional tips suck as much the old ones ). Beautiful looking and feeling, sturdy and well built. Isolation is minimal, there is no pressure in the canal regardless of tips (foam, spinfit and bunch of silicone and rubber), it's like they are semi open back IEMs.
> 
> So far they have been really enjoyable, details and clarity for days, regardless of price honestly. Quite neutral sounding without recessed vocals like so many IEMs have, T2 is perhaps a step towards earbud experience in terms of mid range which is impressive at this price. Sound stage is average for today's budget IEMs, it doesn't feel cramped up but this is exactly the area where flatter tonality can shine if given the space, bit of a missed chance for T2 and I'd pay three times as much for this tonality with better sound stage. Bass is unpredictable, usually reference-like down to the sub bass and sometimes thinner than optimal, impact is ok at best. A rounded sound presentation all things considered, very very solid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison, I'm coincidentally waiting for both of these in the mail and planning to use RT-1 for commuting too.


----------



## rpeebles

Slater said:


> FYI, UiiSii CM5 is on sale for $8.99 shipped on Amazon. That's a ridiculous price for juicy graphene goodness. You aren't going to find anything that touches the CM5 for $9.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07415PGTY
> 
> ...


Thank You for the valuable info. I cannot find the discount compon. Any  sugestión ? Thanks !



Slater said:


> FYI, UiiSii CM5 is on sale for $8.99 shipped on Amazon. That's a ridiculous price for juicy graphene goodness. You aren't going to find anything that touches the CM5 for $9.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07415PGTY
> 
> ...


----------



## rpeebles

Dear All,

Could some kind members make a list of the 10 must have IEMs for Us newbies.

Thank You !! Much obligad


----------



## kova4a

So this finally arrived.


----------



## razorpakk

rpeebles said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could some kind members make a list of the 10 must have IEMs for Us newbies.
> 
> Thank You !! Much obligad


You know it's impossible right? It's just opinions, plus most of the fun of cheap Chi-Fi is discovering new stuff.

I would say get some KZ ATR (5$), that's a good place to start 

That said I actually came here to open the debate on the best Iem closer to the 100$ mark (since we usually discuss the cheaper end of the bracket).
In the last few months I had 1More Triple Driver, F9, IT01 and FH1.

1More are gone (muddy, uncomfortable), so are F9s (guess I Did mind the treble peak after all).

IT01 will stay with me forever. V shape done so well, you wouldn't want to call it V shape. Plus there's that ridicolous cable.

FH1 arrived a few days ago, surprisingly good isolation, impeccable comfort. While not as good as IT01 (just missing some treble and separation), they are also here to stay.


----------



## kova4a (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok, so the Versaudio Azalea is still on that pre-order sale price of $25. It does come in a small white box with just the logo and a paper with the specs stuck on the back. Inside there is a decent case with the iems and a two more pair of tips.
 
 

A bit of an old-school package with just the bare essentials. Of course, nowadays the Asian manufacturers often times provide quite the superior unboxing experience and spoiling the people, as it was just just few years ago where ine wouldn't even get a case in order for the manufacturer to keep the price as low as possible.

Anyway, this is very small and has a decent cable with the exact same dual mode mic remote as the aaw nebula two. It has one micro DD + one BA. I don't have much time for it now, but it's pretty good actually, fairly flat, smooth and neutral


----------



## rpeebles

razorpakk said:


> You know it's impossible right? It's just opinions, plus most of the fun of cheap Chi-Fi is discovering new stuff.
> 
> I would say get some KZ ATR (5$), that's a good place to start
> 
> ...



Razorpakk...Thank you...that is very useful...Good starting point !!

I can see it is addictive !!

Best !


----------



## Ooztuncer

@Nymphonomaniac :

Thank you very much for the Zhiyin 5000 advice! This is simply the BEST money spent in last fifteen years of my big/small purchases of audio equipment and exceeded all my expectations. Generally I hate iems due to comfort and sound issues. This thing is unbelievable, tight, full bodied, bassy, open and feels very very dynamic....like a mustang!


----------



## HungryPanda

Received today 2018 **** ASE.....


 



 
rear of box states 3 dynamic, 1 BA..... not true , there are 2 dynamic and 1 BA in each earpiece



 



 

Now sporting KZ starline tips and ready to listen...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> Received today 2018 **** ASE.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hehe no it state 8 dynamics+3dynamics+1 armature: Audacious implementation here

Construction look good, i'm not the only one to be very very intrigued by these so we wait for your impressions ASAP!!!!!


----------



## kova4a

OK, so the Versauduo Azalea is actually quire good. I was sceptical how it will sound, especially given that it's a new company from Singapore with zero product history. 

I took a gamble because of the low sale price and you should have seen my look when I saw that cheap bland white cardboard box with a "tear here inscription" on the back like a Amazon bag. Then I saw the case inside with a crooked Versaudio plate on it and that didn't help although it is actually nice. Then I tried it out and wasn't sceptical anymore. It's neutral and natural sounding. The low end could be a bit tighter, but  I haven't even done any tip-rolling and I am impressed for the price. Nice tone and balance, good presence of the vocals, well-extended upper treble. 

It doesn't have anything really wrong or standing out of place like not being cohesive or being dry or shrill or too bassy like most cheap iems, especially hybrids, which usually have at least one really glaring flow. They definitely did some R&D and know how to tune stuff as the Azalea is apparently their first product and it's tuned really really well. For 25 bucks that's a bargain - yeah, nothing impressive about the package, no fancy magnetic flap, manuals, pictures. Maybe I should try to contact them and suggest at least a some kind of sleeve for the box.


----------



## yoowan

@Nymphonomaniac: thank you for your recommendation of Zhiyin Z5000.

It's the best 30€ I've spend on Aliexpress. OK, the bass is quite thick but I have the impression it tightens after some burn-in. There's also some driverflex but that's alleviated with some tip-rolling and by inserting them slowly. The one characteristic that makes all the difference to me is how EFFORTLESS this iem sounds. Most iems try too hard to impress you with their sound signature. With Z5000 you get into the music quite quickly. You forget you are wearing an iem which is after all the point of this little hobby of ours.

Keep them coming!


----------



## SilverLodestar

yoowan said:


> @Nymphonomaniac: thank you for your recommendation of Zhiyin Z5000.
> 
> It's the best 30€ I've spend on Aliexpress. OK, the bass is quite thick but I have the impression it tightens after some burn-in. There's also some driverflex but that's alleviated with some tip-rolling and by inserting them slowly. The one characteristic that makes all the difference to me is how EFFORTLESS this iem sounds. Most iems try too hard to impress you with their sound signature. With Z5000 you get into the music quite quickly. You forget you are wearing an iem which is after all the point of this little hobby of ours.
> 
> Keep them coming!


How would you describe the midrange on the Z5000? I’m really close to pulling the trigger on these.


----------



## yoowan

SilverLodestar said:


> How would you describe the midrange on the Z5000? I’m really close to pulling the trigger on these.


I think they have an \-shaped sound signature (never seen anybody use this symbol for a sound signature before). As the slope is not that steep it is maybe better to use the L-shape. Bass is as stated earlier very present. Mids sound very natural and above all effortless to me, treble is there with all the detail but is kept in check.


----------



## Slater

rpeebles said:


> Thank You for the valuable info. I cannot find the discount compon. Any  sugestión ? Thanks !



Below the price and the word Prime, and above the word "In Stock", it has a line about 25% discount. You click the little arrow on the right to expand the information about the discount. The 1st discount that is listed is for 25% off (it says "25% off 1 item"). You click the box that says "Claim" to activate the discount.

The $3 discount will show during checkout where you choose the shipping type.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe no it state 8 dynamics+3dynamics+1 armature: Audacious implementation here
> 
> Construction look good, i'm not the only one to be very very intrigued by these so we wait for your impressions ASAP!!!!!



Perhaps they mean a DD driver, with 8mm and 3mm diaphragms?


----------



## Fulvio (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi! Yesterday I fell into another chinese IEM frenzy even though as a New year resolution I promised myself not to.
I bought a couple KZ (HDS3 and EDR2) and the UiiSii HM7
EDIT: sorry, sent before finishing.
Anyway, I was about to buy the Urbanfun Hybrid along with a couple more IEMs around 10$ each when I realised I could just buy a single, better one. Now I see all the fuss about Tin Audio T2 and ZhiYin Z5000, but they seem now to be both around 50-60$ on Ali, while many of you apparently paid around 30. 
Can I find either of them for cheaper somehow? Did they just inflate prices once they realised they're so good?


----------



## rpeebles

Slater said:


> Below the price and the word Prime, and above the word "In Stock", it has a line about 25% discount. You click the little arrow on the right to expand the information about the discount. The 1st discount that is listed is for 25% off (it says "25% off 1 item"). You click the box that says "Claim" to activate the discount.
> 
> The $3 discount will show during checkout where you choose the shipping type.



Dear Slater, thank you very much. Much appreciated !


----------



## Slater (Jan 30, 2018)

Fulvio said:


> Hi! Yesterday I fell into another chinese IEM frenzy even though as a New year resolution I promised myself not to.
> I bought a couple KZ (HDS3 and EDR2) and the UiiSii HM7
> EDIT: sorry, sent before finishing.
> Anyway, I was about to buy the Urbanfun Hybrid along with a couple more IEMs around 10$ each when I realised I could just buy a single, better one. Now I see all the fuss about Tin Audio T2 and ZhiYin Z5000, but they seem now to be both around 50-60$ on Ali, while many of you apparently paid around 30.
> Can I find either of them for cheaper somehow? Did they just inflate prices once they realised they're so good?



Stuff goes on and off sale all the time.

For example, the Tin Audio T2 is on sale right now for like $32 (I think), but it's only from one seller and it's only when using the mobile app.

So sometimes to get certain prices you have to jump through certain hoops (ie using the mobile app), using coupons (seller or aliexpress coupons), or get them at certain times (like 11.11, black friday, cyber monday, or when on sale from one seller or another).

It's a similar story to just about every other product in the world. I might pay $1.99 for a box of cereal because it was on sale at my local grocery store plus I had a coupon, but it might be $4.99 where you go (because it's not on special sale at your store when you bought yours, you didn't have a coupon, you go to a different grocery store, etc). Make sense?


----------



## Fulvio

Slater said:


> Stuff goes on and off sale all the time.
> 
> For example, the Tin Audio T2 is on sale right now for like $32 (I think), but it's only from one seller and it's only when using the mobile app.
> 
> ...



Of course it does, I've been witnessing price fluctuations before, especially here. But when I see a +30% bump in chinese IEMs I always expect them to having realised they can sell the same item for much more they originally expected.
Anyway, on the mobile app I found the T2 deal you were referring to, so thank you! I didn't think of checking directly through the app.


----------



## Slater (Jan 30, 2018)

Fulvio said:


> Of course it does, I've been witnessing price fluctuations before, especially here. But when I see a +30% bump in chinese IEMs I always expect them to having realised they can sell the same item for much more they originally expected.
> Anyway, on the mobile app I found the T2 deal you were referring to, so thank you! I didn't think of checking directly through the app.



Yeah, always check the app. It's almost always cheaper. Sometimes by a $0.20, and sometimes by $20.

Also, the price fluctuates wildly on AliExpress. I think sellers do it to even profits.

If the REAL price of X needs to be $20 for them to make a profit, they put it on sale for $10 for a while, followed by jacking it up to $30 for a while to even put the cost to the $20 average.


----------



## Researcher

just ordered the Tin Audio T2. Do you guyz know how many day the shipment will be taking for  US by ePacket?


----------



## Slater (Jan 30, 2018)

Researcher said:


> just ordered the Tin Audio T2. Do you guyz know how many day the shipment will be taking for  US by ePacket?



The future-telling crystal ball says...




...let us know when it arrives at your house, subtract it from today, and that would be how many days it took.

Seriously though, it could be 5-40 days, or anywhere in between. It could get held up in customs, fall behind someone's desk, fall off the back of a truck, seller could hold the order for days and days before actually shipping it, etc. Waiting on ChiFi isn't for the impatient, that's for sure. A lot of times I finally get packages after I've forgotten that I even ordered them! In general, ePacket gets to the US somewhat faster than most of the other methods (the worst is Netherlands post, or something with Netherlands in the name - I think those are walked over from China in a backpack).

For stuff I need super fast, I stick with Amazon (but then again, the cost is usually much more vs Aliexpress).


----------



## Otto Motor

Researcher said:


> just ordered the Tin Audio T2. Do you guyz know how many day the shipment will be taking for  US by ePacket?


Typically 6 to 20 days to Canada. I'd speculate not more than two weeks to the US.


----------



## lmfboy01

*808 HLSX - blue bettes 1ba/dd hybrid
These are one of my favs
 *


----------



## loomisjohnson

lmfboy01 said:


> *808 HLSX - blue bettes 1ba/dd hybrid
> These are one of my favs
> *


excellent, overlooked iem...thumbs up


----------



## waveriderhawaii

lmfboy01 said:


> *808 HLSX - blue bettes 1ba/dd hybrid
> These are one of my favs
> *



Still one of my faves too. Bought this some years back. Got one for my niece and one for my nephew. They both broke them and threw them away. Uncle was not happy. Mine are still going strong.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Typically 6 to 20 days to Canada. I'd speculate not more than two weeks to the US.



Just don't bet on it.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Got one for my niece and one for my nephew. They both broke them and threw them away.



Kids (rolls eyes)


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Slater said:


> Kids (rolls eyes)



They are unaware of the Chi-fi contract. When you break it, send it to @Slater. He will rebuild it.


----------



## tancg

Im from Singapore, and everything here is expensive. Im pretty sure it is a rebranded product made elsewhere



kova4a said:


> OK, so the Versauduo Azalea is actually quire good. I was sceptical how it will sound, especially given that it's a new company from Singapore with zero product history.
> 
> I took a gamble because of the low sale price and you should have seen my look when I saw that cheap bland white cardboard box with a "tear here inscription" on the back like a Amazon bag. Then I saw the case inside with a crooked Versaudio plate on it and that didn't help although it is actually nice. Then I tried it out and wasn't sceptical anymore. It's neutral and natural sounding. The low end could be a bit tighter, but  I haven't even done any tip-rolling and I am impressed for the price. Nice tone and balance, good presence of the vocals, well-extended upper treble.
> 
> It doesn't have anything really wrong or standing out of place like not being cohesive or being dry or shrill or too bassy like most cheap iems, especially hybrids, which usually have at least one really glaring flow. They definitely did some R&D and know how to tune stuff as the Azalea is apparently their first product and it's tuned really really well. For 25 bucks that's a bargain - yeah, nothing impressive about the package, no fancy magnetic flap, manuals, pictures. Maybe I should try to contact them and suggest at least a some kind of sleeve for the box.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 31, 2018)

yoowan said:


> @Nymphonomaniac: thank you for your recommendation of Zhiyin Z5000.
> 
> It's the best 30€ I've spend on Aliexpress. OK, the bass is quite thick but I have the impression it tightens after some burn-in. There's also some driverflex but that's alleviated with some tip-rolling and by inserting them slowly. The one characteristic that makes all the difference to me is how EFFORTLESS this iem sounds. Most iems try too hard to impress you with their sound signature. With Z5000 you get into the music quite quickly. You forget you are wearing an iem which is after all the point of this little hobby of ours.
> 
> Keep them coming!



Man this is my  REAL pleasure and i'm still as addict to Z5000 than before, perhaps even more, you describe well the sound too.
AND to repeat myself, please EVERY ownder of Z5000 give a try to *MEMORY FOAM TIPS* with them. Nothing to risk. Lot to win perhaps as bass became less extreme and soundstage still is wide if perhaps a little less airy, anyway, air is full of bass rumbling sometime so you get better clarity for sure with *Memory foam*. It make these IEM even more fabulous, can call the 2in1 now.

AND AND AND, if you wanna get even more What about these supreme gem, well, I borrow the *Hifiman RE2000* from a friend and from ALL my IEM just one can compare without feeling out of league to this 2000$ TOTL ''champion'', yep, you guess it right: *the Z5000* and i'm focking serious.


----------



## tancg

Im intending to pull the trigger too, anyone with good deals?



Fulvio said:


> Hi! Yesterday I fell into another chinese IEM frenzy even though as a New year resolution I promised myself not to.
> I bought a couple KZ (HDS3 and EDR2) and the UiiSii HM7
> EDIT: sorry, sent before finishing.
> Anyway, I was about to buy the Urbanfun Hybrid along with a couple more IEMs around 10$ each when I realised I could just buy a single, better one. Now I see all the fuss about Tin Audio T2 and ZhiYin Z5000, but they seem now to be both around 50-60$ on Ali, while many of you apparently paid around 30.
> Can I find either of them for cheaper somehow? Did they just inflate prices once they realised they're so good?


----------



## wastan

kova4a said:


> OK, so the Versauduo Azalea is actually quire good. I was sceptical how it will sound, especially given that it's a new company from Singapore with zero product history.
> 
> I took a gamble because of the low sale price and you should have seen my look when I saw that cheap bland white cardboard box with a "tear here inscription" on the back like a Amazon bag. Then I saw the case inside with a crooked Versaudio plate on it and that didn't help although it is actually nice. Then I tried it out and wasn't sceptical anymore. It's neutral and natural sounding. The low end could be a bit tighter, but  I haven't even done any tip-rolling and I am impressed for the price. Nice tone and balance, good presence of the vocals, well-extended upper treble.
> 
> It doesn't have anything really wrong or standing out of place like not being cohesive or being dry or shrill or too bassy like most cheap iems, especially hybrids, which usually have at least one really glaring flow. They definitely did some R&D and know how to tune stuff as the Azalea is apparently their first product and it's tuned really really well. For 25 bucks that's a bargain - yeah, nothing impressive about the package, no fancy magnetic flap, manuals, pictures. Maybe I should try to contact them and suggest at least a some kind of sleeve for the box.


 
Just got mine too. While the packaging is simple, it isn't tacky; personally I like this minimalist style. The included case is nice. Comes with medium generic tips installed and a large pair as extras. The cable is fabric on the bottom and rubbery plastic after the splitter. The silver back of the earpieces looks nice but the majority of the body is a dull black plastic that frankly looks a bit cheap. The barrel is a part of the shell and there is a tiny vent on the body near the barrel at the end of what looks like a very faint seam from the manufacturing process.  With the packed in medium tips I couldn't get a seal. With the large tips the bass finally showed up. My initial impression after a couple of songs is that it's less detailed than my Trinity Vyrus but the tuning is pretty similar. I honestly haven't played with it enough to have an opinion on the sound quality worth reporting.


----------



## bsoplinger (Jan 30, 2018)

I just purchased the reasonably new Hidizs AP60 MKII DAP from Amazon and noticed that they have quite the deal price on their inexpensive IEM Hidizs EX-01. Price is $20 which is less expensive than Penon or what I could find on Aliexpress.com and they're offering a $10 off coupon for purchase. No idea how long it will last. I just ordered mine so can't comment on them until next week (I'll get them Thursday then 24 hours of pink noise and 3 days of random songs until I give them their first listen) but what few reviews I've seen seem to like them.

https://www.amazon.com/Hidizs-Earbud-Dynamic-Headphones-Control/dp/B01HBQA6DQ


----------



## maxxevv

kova4a said:


> Ok, so the Versaudio Azalea is still on that pre-order sale price of $25. It does come in a small white box with just the logo and a paper with the specs stuck on the back. Inside there is a decent case with the iems and a two more pair of tips.
> 
> A bit of an old-school package with just the bare essentials. Of course, nowadays the Asian manufacturers often times provide quite the superior unboxing experience and spoiling the people, as it was just just few years ago where ine wouldn't even get a case in order for the manufacturer to keep the price as low as possible.
> 
> Anyway, this is very small and has a decent cable with the exact same dual mode mic remote as the aaw nebula two. It has one micro DD + one BA. I don't have much time for it now, but it's pretty good actually, fairly flat, smooth and neutral



Personally, packaging is not important to me at all. I rather a US$25 earphone give me US$25 worth of earphone and its absolutely necessary accessories rather than US$20 worth of earphone+bits and US$5 worth of "fluff".  As long as it suffice to kept it from being damaged while being transported or stored, it doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## vladstef

The more time that I spend with TinAudio T2 the more I smile. The amount of details in the mid range and treble and the balance of them is simply put spot on. It gets so close to my desired sound that I'm literally getting a taste of it with T2, I am just excited to see the future of budget audio which looks spectacular from this point of view.
The things I'd like improved are sound stage (ideally it's a whole bunch wider than this), bass (which is still good for the price, just not nearly as good as the rest of the sound - going from near perfection of mid range to good-for-35$ bass is a huge difference and disjoints the overall impression) and a little bit of harshness removed when listening loudly (just a tiny bit, I suspect that it might be pushing the 6mm dynamic past its comfort zone once you cross a certain threshold).


----------



## yoowan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man this is my  REAL pleasure and i'm still as addict to Z5000 than before, perhaps even more, you describe well the sound too.
> AND to repeat myself, please EVERY ownder of Z5000 give a try to *MEMORY FOAM TIPS* with them. Nothing to risk. Lot to win perhaps as bass became more extreme and soundstage still is wide if perhaps a little less airy, anyway, air is full of bass rumbling sometime so you get better clarity for sure with *Memory foam*. It make these IEM even more fabulous, can call the 2in1 now.
> 
> AND AND AND, if you wanna get even more What about these supreme gem, well, I borrow the *Hifiman RE2000* from a friend and from ALL my IEM just one can compare without feeling out of league to this 2000$ TOTL ''champion'', yep, you guess it right: *the Z5000* and i'm focking serious.


Unfortunately I dislike foam eartips very much and I don't need more bass. But as you're so convinced I'll give them a try with foams. Maybe I'll become even more a fan.

This Tesla-driver technology is quite impressive and convinces me again and again that good old dynamic drivers are the way to go if you want musicality above technicality.


----------



## kova4a

tancg said:


> Im from Singapore, and everything here is expensive. Im pretty sure it is a rebranded product made elsewhere


Judging by the build materials and the design itself, it really looks like an AAW product, so I guess it's possible that the Azalea is OEM made by AAW for Versaudio or they just worked in collaboration. The fact is that it's a pretty good iem for very little money. 



wastan said:


> Just got mine too. While the packaging is simple, it isn't tacky; personally I like this minimalist style. The included case is nice. Comes with medium generic tips installed and a large pair as extras. The cable is fabric on the bottom and rubbery plastic after the splitter. The silver back of the earpieces looks nice but the majority of the body is a dull black plastic that frankly looks a bit cheap. The barrel is a part of the shell and there is a tiny vent on the body near the barrel at the end of what looks like a very faint seam from the manufacturing process.  With the packed in medium tips I couldn't get a seal. With the large tips the bass finally showed up. My initial impression after a couple of songs is that it's less detailed than my Trinity Vyrus but the tuning is pretty similar. I honestly haven't played with it enough to have an opinion on the sound quality worth reporting.



Well, there are more detailed iems out there, but the Azalea is at a very happy medium, being clear and fairly detailed, but smooth and delicate. There are a ton of other iems that go for a harsh boosted treble to increase the clarity and perceived detail and in the process start to sound less natural, lose note thickness, become too V-shaped, etc. For me the Azalea is a total winner sound-wise, especially at this price. Don't know if AAW tuned it, but it's an example of how things have to be done. unlike other manufacturers who slap few drivers in a fancy looking shell without any R&D and people jump on the hybrid train based on the number of drivers, the looks and a hunch that it might be good. And maybe one in twenty actually is not bad by pure luck on the part of the "manufacturers".


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man this is my  REAL pleasure and i'm still as addict to Z5000 than before, perhaps even more, you describe well the sound too.
> AND to repeat myself, please EVERY ownder of Z5000 give a try to *MEMORY FOAM TIPS* with them. Nothing to risk. Lot to win perhaps as bass became more extreme and soundstage still is wide if perhaps a little less airy, anyway, air is full of bass rumbling sometime so you get better clarity for sure with *Memory foam*. It make these IEM even more fabulous, can call the 2in1 now.
> 
> AND AND AND, if you wanna get even more What about these supreme gem, well, I borrow the *Hifiman RE2000* from a friend and from ALL my IEM just one can compare without feeling out of league to this 2000$ TOTL ''champion'', yep, you guess it right: *the Z5000* and i'm focking serious.


nympho, i probably asked you this before (early dementia), but how is the isolation on the z5000?


----------



## paulindss (Jan 31, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man this is my  REAL pleasure and i'm still as addict to Z5000 than before, perhaps even more, you describe well the sound too.
> AND to repeat myself, please EVERY ownder of Z5000 give a try to *MEMORY FOAM TIPS* with them. Nothing to risk. Lot to win perhaps as bass became more extreme and soundstage still is wide if perhaps a little less airy, anyway, air is full of bass rumbling sometime so you get better clarity for sure with *Memory foam*. It make these IEM even more fabulous, can call the 2in1 now.
> 
> AND AND AND, if you wanna get even more What about these supreme gem, well, I borrow the *Hifiman RE2000* from a friend and from ALL my IEM just one can compare without feeling out of league to this 2000$ TOTL ''champion'', yep, you guess it right: *the Z5000* and i'm focking serious.



Are z5000 sensitive to cables ? I'm asking because someone mentioned here that tin audio t2 sound worse with another cables. And If it comes the day of getting a z5000 i Would save some Bucks on a KZ mmcx. Thx


----------



## Otto Motor (Jan 31, 2018)

I had a private conversation yesterday about the cheap, old fashioned KZ earphones (as described by B9Scrambler in beautiful detail). Had to learn that the HDS3 are disappearing following the HDS1, whereas the EDR2 are still available.

Today I would like to make my pitch for the EDR1. Their sound is very close to the EDR2 (you don't really need them if you own the EDR2...but a collector like me does), however they are much nicer in appearance: dark metal, slightly heavier and more substantial in your hands, but not too heavy in your ear.

Greatly overlooked and at $5-6 a no brainer. I compared them to the $120 Sennheiser in-ear Momentum and was blown away. The EDR1 handled Police's Roxanne well (good dynamics, good oomph in the bass, Sting's voice came out great) as well as an octet by Spohr (great layering and separation between the wind instruments). They were simply a pleasure to listen to. Nothing harsh, nothing piercing. A very solid sound from a very solid "neo Maoist" design. Comparison with the EDR2: difference in nuances only...the EDR1 may have slightly more depth.

What I also like about them, compared to the more modern KZ earphones, is that they don't have two, three, or four drivers (and the complications that come with them such as the pricing treble in the ZS6). No, they have one driver .

Can't name any sellers but the cheapest place is on that contains the word "gear" in its name...without microphone only. Found them with mic on eBay.

Grab them before they are gone.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yoowan said:


> Unfortunately I dislike foam eartips very much and I don't need more bass. But as you're so convinced I'll give them a try with foams. Maybe I'll become even more a fan.
> 
> This Tesla-driver technology is quite impressive and convinces me again and again that good old dynamic drivers are the way to go if you want musicality above technicality.



sorry I make a typing BIG mistake. Its LESS bass, but more tigh and punchy too. I don't like memory foam must of the time, its the second IEM with PMV MK2 that I feel obligate to use it with. Anyway, with electro and head shaking musis I use silicone one. Just sayin, 2 very different soundsignature can be achieve with Z5000, and the less bassy one is very eye opening about immense potential of these marvelous beast.

Yeah, why don't they use tesla tech in other 40-100$ chifi iem??? 

Now I work so hard the seller about wanting more factual info from Zhiyin company that perhaps I will get answer....but seller hes kind of clueless. Will like to see a specs graph as well. And know more about second version, wich make me nervous, hope it will not change soundsignature too much. Not sure if the second pair I order will be new version. will confirm this later.


----------



## yoowan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> sorry I make a typing BIG mistake. Its LESS bass, but more tigh and punchy too. I don't like memory foam must of the time, its the second IEM with PMV MK2 that I feel obligate to use it with. Anyway, with electro and head shaking musis I use silicone one. Just sayin, 2 very different soundsignature can be achieve with Z5000, and the less bassy one is very eye opening about immense potential of these marvelous beast.
> 
> Yeah, why don't they use tesla tech in other 40-100$ chifi iem???
> 
> Now I work so hard the seller about wanting more factual info from Zhiyin company that perhaps I will get answer....but seller hes kind of clueless. Will like to see a specs graph as well. And know more about second version, wich make me nervous, hope it will not change soundsignature too much. Not sure if the second pair I order will be new version. will confirm this later.


Have been comparing foam against silicone. I don't like to A/B too much because instead of listening to music you're rather listening to sounds. I'll do more testing later on but I have the impression that although foam is maybe a tad tighter, silicone is more free and effortless. I've been using cheaper foams I bought on Amazon called 'inairs', I will also check with comply if the sound signature changes.

If they release a second version of Z5000, i'll definitely buy it if they use this tesla-technology again. To be continued...


----------



## Vin$ent

Last feedback in the shop for Z5000: "Fast delivery and good build quality, but do not prefer the sound signature and quality. It sound veiled and too dark... not meet my high expectation."


----------



## HungryPanda

The only iem that has me reaching for it over Z5000 is the **** ASE


----------



## HraD2

HungryPanda said:


> The only iem that has me reaching for it over Z5000 is the **** ASE


Is there some ASE reviews?


----------



## HungryPanda

HraD2 said:


> Is there some ASE reviews?


 Not that I have seen as they are so new, I have a flu right now so I cannot just yet


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> nympho, i probably asked you this before (early dementia), but how is the isolation on the z5000?



Isolation is quite great, even more with memory foam as it help blocking noise IMO But even for (slightly) open back Z5000 block noise well if push in the ears enough, the housing is ultra sturdy metal, more heavy than Tinaudio T2 and I was testing to play keyboard at high volume with 8bith noise with both Iem using silicone tips while listening music at low volume and only with Z5000I wasn't ableto hear outside noise, so I can conclude they isolate better. Not sure it isolate better than Tennmak pro, but they sure isolate better than half my IEM.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Isolation is quite great, even more with memory foam as it help blocking noise IMO But even for (slightly) open back Z5000 block noise well if push in the ears enough, the housing is ultra sturdy metal, more heavy than Tinaudio T2 and I was testing to play keyboard at high volume with 8bith noise with both Iem using silicone tips while listening music at low volume and only with Z5000I wasn't ableto hear outside noise, so I can conclude they isolate better. Not sure it isolate better than Tennmak pro, but they sure isolate better than half my IEM.


thank you, sir nympho. gonna put the z5000 on my wish list along with the ibasso it01. because, of course, i need more iems.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yoowan said:


> Have been comparing foam against silicone. I don't like to A/B too much because instead of listening to music you're rather listening to sounds. I'll do more testing later on but I have the impression that although foam is maybe a tad tighter, silicone is more free and effortless. I've been using cheaper foams I bought on Amazon called 'inairs', I will also check with comply if the sound signature changes.
> 
> If they release a second version of Z5000, i'll definitely buy it if they use this tesla-technology again. To be continued...



Yeah, making A-B comparaison can sure kill musical fun, in begining of my chifi comparaison I barely lost my mind with this, as my ears was becaming severe judge that always underline details in sound rendering, I finally get rid of this, can make appear and disappear the grumpy audiophile judge now hehe Still, I have a kind of soundsignature iem bank in my back mind, so, if a track do sound too sibilant or lack bass with some IEM, audiophile judge came knocking at my door and tell me: bro, trow this one in punishment corner and take this better one for the music you listen right now.

At first, with memory foam I wasn't utterly impress and feel sound was congested, it was my mind that wasn't ready for a different sound presentation, soundstage is perhaps more in your head but gain in deepness IMO Anyway, now I like both soundsignature so its a win-win for me.

By the way, what audio source you use with the Z5000?????


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> thank you, sir nympho. gonna put the z5000 on my wish list along with the ibasso it01. because, of course, i need more iems.



Oh, the IT01...they make me very envious but I will wait for your comparaison as both use tesla drivers, I feel your the very RIGHT man for that. I think you make very wise choice here.

Have you find a great deal on IT01? 
At 50-70 I will have already buy them. At 100....just can't.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> The only iem that has me reaching for it over Z5000 is the **** ASE








Really???????????????????????????
Man. Your a dangerous influence, my mother tell me to keep away from Panda when I was kid, I understand why now!

Look like I will make another impulsive buy like...right-focking-NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And how so they are better?? More explaination Panda, please, so I can just wait few hours or days before pressing Buy Buton and feelin very neurotic.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Vin$ent said:


> Last feedback in the shop for Z5000: "Fast delivery and good build quality, but do not prefer the sound signature and quality. It sound veiled and too dark... not meet my high expectation."







Hope this guy that left a feedback have too much cerumen in his ears this day....if the upgrade is to make the sound more veiled, I will go to china, find Zhiyin manager, and slap him in the face.


----------



## HraD2

Mine ASE was released by customs yesterday...


----------



## Narayan23

HungryPanda said:


> Not that I have seen as they are so new, I have a flu right now so I cannot just yet



Hope you make a speedy recovery, when you´re feeling better I´d love to read your impressions on the ****, they certainly look good.


----------



## yoowan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, making A-B comparaison can sure kill musical fun, in begining of my chifi comparaison I barely lost my mind with this, as my ears was becaming severe judge that always underline details in sound rendering, I finally get rid of this, can make appear and disappear the grumpy audiophile judge now hehe Still, I have a kind of soundsignature iem bank in my back mind, so, if a track do sound too sibilant or lack bass with some IEM, audiophile judge came knocking at my door and tell me: bro, trow this one in punishment corner and take this better one for the music you listen right now.
> 
> At first, with memory foam I wasn't utterly impress and feel sound was congested, it was my mind that wasn't ready for a different sound presentation, soundstage is perhaps more in your head but gain in deepness IMO Anyway, now I like both soundsignature so its a win-win for me.
> 
> By the way, what audio source you use with the Z5000?????


Exactly, if I start comparing sound signatures or iems I, as you state, tend to lose my mind. Memorizing sound signatures is very difficult. I'm always trying to make the 'grumpy audiophile judge' disappear (and if possible I'd like to kill him) as he prevents me enjoying music. There are still periods this devil sits too long on my left shoulder and keeps the singing angels on my right shoulder away. Music should be front and center. That's why I was so enthralled by Z5000 as the singing angels came back instantly and scared the judge away. I hope they are willing to stay for quite some time and keep on pouring this sweet liquid in my ears. Sorry for all this silly imagery.

I'll give the foams another chance. I have faith in your judgment. 

Although I have some Fiio amps I prefer to listen, because it's convenient, from my smartphone: in my case a Lenovo Vibe X3 (there is a Wolfson DAC built in and extra power for amplification) which works quite fine with Z5000. I can imagine there's better available. I don't like to use a dap though as I'm an avid Spotify user and don't like to juggle with file transfers. Then I would also have to carry another device.


----------



## paulindss

HraD2 said:


> Mine ASE was released by customs yesterday...



Antecipating your impressions. XD.


----------



## CoiL

**** has several newcomers:
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1wTfahv2H8KJjy1zkq6xr7pXa0/Newest-****-Bellsing-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-Driver-3-5mm-HiFi-Headset.jpg 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...496.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.28f0d372cZJ66j






https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...084.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.28f0d372cZJ66j

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB19pV2l9_I8KJjy0Foq6yFnVXaF/2018-Newest-****-ASE-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-1BA-With-2DD-Driver-3-5mm-HiFi-Bass.jpg 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...047.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.28f0d372cZJ66j


That 2nd one looks soooo comfy to me and is 1BA+1DD but ASE is tempting with its 2DD+1BA....

Back in chi-fi hell...


----------



## HraD2

About ASE from Russian forum: 
Initial impressions - earphones are very "musical"
Later impressions - bass is indistinct, loose, smeared ... Arvicka is much better, but may be it is a fitting problem. ASE sound is boooring..,


----------



## paulindss

CoiL said:


> **** has several newcomers:
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1wTfahv2H8KJjy1zkq6xr7pXa0/Newest-****-Bellsing-Hybrid-In-Ear-Earphone-Balanced-Armature-With-Dynamic-Driver-3-5mm-HiFi-Headset.jpg
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...496.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.28f0d372cZJ66j
> 
> ...



All of this models are EZ models rebranded as yiniyo. EZ recently changed his name for MDK-ESS and offer these three models. Some users here have the Second one and i ordered one myself. The asy. First model, is said to be equaly good but with some differences to the ask model. The ase is new. And will have a Review soon in the "budget audio" site.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Really???????????????????????????
> Man. Your a dangerous influence, my mother tell me to keep away from Panda when I was kid, I understand why now!
> 
> Look like I will make another impulsive buy like...right-focking-NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 The ASE have a similar powerful bass, it's in the mids and highs that make them shine


----------



## HungryPanda

I ditched the stock tips and fitted the ASE with KZ starline tips and boom!


----------



## HungryPanda

My wife liked them so much I had to order her a set in the darker blue


----------



## paulindss

paulindss said:


> All of this models are EZ models rebranded as yiniyo. EZ recently changed his name for MDK-ESS and offer these three models. Some users here have the Second one and i ordered one myself. The asy. First model, is said to be equaly good but with some differences to the ask model. The ase is new. And will have a Review soon in the "budget audio" site.



Online shop of mdk ess:
http://m.1688.com/winport/b2b-33214132184c07c.html?memberId=b2b-33214132184c07c

Note that the price of MDK ASE is almost the same as EZ ASK in china. wich could be found for 18$ in ali. Consistent with the price ASE was listed some time ago, 20$. Now ali sellers inflated the price for around 35$.


----------



## HungryPanda

I ordered mine 9th January and it was dispatched 18th January. Delivered 30th January. not bad


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I ditched the stock tips and fitted the ASE with KZ starline tips and boom!



Wasn’t that the same story with the ASK? Starlines tips?


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> My wife liked them so much I had to order her a set in the darker blue



I am hoping that the outer metal part is actually purple as it appears in photos.


----------



## vladstef (Jan 31, 2018)

Strangest thing happened to my RT-1. Suddenly, one side became much quieter and there is no isolation on that side. Tried the silliest of things and blew with my mouth in the nozzle - on the good side you can't really do it and on the quiet one air moved freely to the outside through the IEM.
As I suspected, something is wrong with the tubing that goes from BA/DD and something is leaking somewhere. What do you guys think, is it time to open them up and try to find a solution? Or something less invasive?

Shaking it, I can feel something moving slightly inside. It must be that BA feel out of it's tube for some reason and is now free to explore the vast indoors of an IEM shell. Will post photos if I manage to open them up, so far it's been impossible.


----------



## APC01 (Jan 31, 2018)

PZ 2018 **** 4in1 earphone and heandphone BA+Dynamic Hybrid In Ear Earphone With MMCX Interface HIFI Earbuds Headset ie800

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...108.1000016.1.53cac754P9Wm69&isOrigTitle=true

**** 4in1 plu/2018?

Someone konows something about them?

thanks


----------



## paulindss

mbwilson111 said:


> I am hoping that the outer metal part is actually purple as it appears in photos.



Wait wait wait wait. You are the wife of hungry panda ???

If so. MIND BLOWING HERE.


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> Wasn’t that the same story with the ASK? Starlines tips?


 Yes I use the starlines on quite a few of my iems


----------



## SilverLodestar

HungryPanda said:


> Yes I use the starlines on quite a few of my iems


I thought they were absolute crap at first. I got them with my KZ ZSE and didn’t think anything of them. Now I use them exclusively on my Tin T2 and my Ostry KC09. They actually almost completely negate driver flex for me (YMMV) on my sealed T2 and other earphones that have that problem. On top of that, I feel like they balance the sound much better than wide-or narrow-bore eartips do. How drastically do the starline tips change the **** ASE and in what way?


----------



## vladstef

Wasn't the BA but dynamic driver that fell out. It wasn't hard to open and there is a refreshing amount of glue (no glue, just friction, also no destruction to the shells, they are as good as new).
The crossover board and DD are both not held with glue while the BA appears to be glued to the front nozzle. I think that I just need to press DD into the hole that it originally goes in as it doesn't seem to need glue or anything else.


----------



## HungryPanda

SilverLodestar said:


> I thought they were absolute crap at first. I got them with my KZ ZSE and didn’t think anything of them. Now I use them exclusively on my Tin T2 and my Ostry KC09. They actually almost completely negate driver flex for me (YMMV) on my sealed T2 and other earphones that have that problem. On top of that, I feel like they balance the sound much better than wide-or narrow-bore eartips do. How drastically do the starline tips change the **** ASE and in what way?


 I got a much better seal, bass tightened up and highs became clearer, I think the stock tips were too soft and folding shut in my ear canal


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> Wait wait wait wait. You are the wife of hungry panda ???
> 
> If so. MIND BLOWING HERE.



I thought everyone had figured it out by now


----------



## Slater (Jan 31, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I had a private conversation yesterday about the cheap, old fashioned KZ earphones (as described by B9Scrambler in beautiful detail). Had to learn that the HDS3 are disappearing following the HDS1, whereas the EDR2 are still available.
> 
> Today I would like to make my pitch for the EDR1. Their sound is very close to the EDR2 (you don't really need them if you own the EDR2...but a collector like me does), however they are much nicer in appearance: dark metal, slightly heavier and more substantial in your hands, but not too heavy in your ear.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I recommend the EDR1, EDR2, and HDS3 all of the time. All 3 offer ridiculous performance at the paltry price of $5-$6 shipped. The comfort, solid build quality, and ease of driving is just icing on the cake.

FYI, if you replace the red nylon nozzle mesh with stainless mesh, the EDR1&2 improve even more.


----------



## vladstef

Fixed RT-1. Driver just pops back in the tube. Turns out that there was a small amount of glue holding the driver and currently my right side doesn't have any, will report back how it holds up over time. I definitely suggest taking a lot of care and not dropping them, my driver popped out because I dropped mine on a soft mouse pad from about 10 cm height and only later realized that that must've been the reason. Good thing is that this is something that anyone could fix.

The shells are not too hard to open and what I saw inside is a billion potential ways for modding. I also had a unique chance to see which driver covers which frequencies. DD is full range and BA kicks in around 4-5KHz, but it's effect is very minimal to the overall sound. No wonder that I didn't complain about cross over given how little the BA does. I wouldn't go as far to say that RT-1 is a single DD, it's common for hybrids to have some drivers barely impacting the sound.
The BA is also quite large, I've seen much smaller full range BAs and tweeters are usually even smaller than that. Makes me wonder whether that BA alone is a full range driver as well.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

HungryPanda said:


> The ASE have a similar powerful bass, it's in the mids and highs that make them shine



Z5000 vs. **** ASE vs Rhytmo SD7?
What's your assessment?
Thanks,


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> ...I also had a unique chance to see which driver covers which frequencies. DD is full range and BA kicks in around 4-5KHz...



How did you see that? Were there frequency markings on the crossover circuit board or something?


----------



## TLDRonin

wow. I know they are banned from this forum for suspicious activity, but the banned store ships insanely quick.


It only took a week for the time I ordered online for my package to reach my door. Granted, it was epacket, but my order total was just under $3.2 (Bought some tips and a small case)


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> How did you see that? Were there frequency markings on the crossover circuit board or something?



I put one side in my ear while only the BA was in the nozzle and used a sine gen to hear when it starts to produce sound (this is while the back was opened and driver was dangling on wires). For dynamic driver, i just put it in my ear outside of shell and it's very audible across the spectrum with almost no bass due to no isolation, but we already know that DD covers bass, I just wanted to know if it covers treble as well. This is only logical, DD is directly connected to the 2 pin connector and from DD wires go to crossover board then into the BA.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> I put one side in my ear while only the BA was in the nozzle and used a sine gen to hear when it starts to produce sound (this is while the back was opened and driver was dangling on wires). For dynamic driver, i just put it in my ear outside of shell and it's very audible across the spectrum with almost no bass due to no isolation, but we already know that DD covers bass, I just wanted to know if it covers treble as well. This is only logical, DD is directly connected to the 2 pin connector and from DD wires go to crossover board then into the BA.



Nice!


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> FYI, if you replace the red nylon nozzle mesh with stainless mesh, the EDR1&2 improve even more.


Thanks. Where do I get the stainless mesh from?

Unfortunately, these gems don't attract much interest anymore in the age of flashier looking earphones.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Where do I get the stainless mesh from?
> 
> Unfortunately, these gems don't attract much interest anymore in the age of flashier looking earphones.



I get them from Aliexpress. Search for "dust network mesh" and you'll see it. You have to know the correct size for the IEM.

The majority of IEMs use 4.0mm and 4.3mm

They cost a few cents (USD) each. Although in Canadian dollars, that will be like $20 LOL


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I get them from Aliexpress. Search for "dust network mesh" and you'll see it. You have to know the correct size for the IEM.
> 
> The majority of IEMs use 4.0mm and 4.3mm
> 
> They cost a few cents (USD) each. Although in Canadian dollars, that will be like $20 LOL



Thanks. You stick them on with gorilla glue? They may only cost a few cents but the punitive US taxes jack them up to $50.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 31, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I ditched the stock tips and fitted the ASE with KZ starline tips and boom!


Can You please compare ASE with ZS5v1/v2 or ZS6? How it stacks up against IT01 ?



HraD2 said:


> About ASE from Russian forum:
> Initial impressions - earphones are very "musical"
> Later impressions - bass is indistinct, loose, smeared ... Arvicka is much better, but may be it is a fitting problem. ASE sound is boooring..,



Conflicting opinions about ASE ? Hype train ?


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. You stick them on with gorilla glue? They may only cost a few cents but the punitive US taxes jack them up to $50.



Nope, they already come with adhesive. You peel them from the plastic sheet they come mounted on, and stick them just like a sticker.

I always save the stock nozzle mesh too, as it's very useful for modding other IEMs. I stick the old nozzle mesh to a piece of wax paper or parchment paper.

They are like gold, because while you can buy the stainless nozzle mesh, I have yet to find a source for buying the nylon nozzle mesh.

Here's an example of reusing the nylon nozzle mesh to mod another IEM: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1850#post-14013143





It's basically like tip rolling - stainless mesh works better on some IEMs and not on others. Nylon mesh works better on some IEMs and not on others. That's why it's nice to have a selection available, so you can fine tune the sound to tweak the properties. Some people use other materials as nozzle filters as well - tea bag material, paper towel, coffee filters, desiccant bag material, etc. They each affect IEMs in different ways.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Conflicting opinions about ASE ? Hype train ?



Woo woo - chugga chugga chugga


----------



## Wiljen (Feb 1, 2018)

posted reviews of the ovevo q62 and Bingle fb60 BT sets and the Uiisii T8.  Finishing up my comparison review of Zst, Zs5, Zs6, ZsR and hope to have it posted late today or tomorrow.  Been a lot of listening to get that one done to my satisfaction.


----------



## HungryPanda

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Z5000 vs. **** ASE vs Rhytmo SD7?
> What's your assessment?
> Thanks,


 Love all 3, SD7 - absolute blast. Z5000 - fantastic low end, nice highs. ASE - more  control in the low end and mids and highs are sweet


----------



## rpeebles

Wiljen said:


> posted reviews of the Evevo q62 and Bingle fb60 BT sets and the Uiisii T8.  Finishing up my comparison review of Zst, Zs5, Zs6, ZsR and hope to have it posted late today or tomorrow.  Been a lot of listening to get that one done to my satisfaction.



Dear Wijen, where can we see these interesting reviews ?
Thanks and regards !


----------



## Wiljen

rpeebles said:


> Dear Wijen, where can we see these interesting reviews ?
> Thanks and regards !



all under the head gear section.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bingle-fb60.22902/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ovevo-q62.22901/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/uiisii-ba-t8.22900/

Zsr will be in the same spot when I get it finalized


----------



## rpeebles

Wiljen said:


> all under the head gear section.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bingle-fb60.22902/
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ovevo-q62.22901/
> ...


Thank You !!


----------



## HUGO SILVA

friends, do you know this cable? Does anyone have?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Nova...&terminal_id=febdd9a904e943678cef019dd7d444bd


----------



## SilverLodestar

I’m really really tempted to pull the trigger on the ZhiYin Z5000. Does anyone know if they’re super source dependent; will they sound alright through an iPhone 6s? What cables do you guys use/recommended for them? Also, can someone give me a detailed explanation about their sound signature? I just wanna be sure about buying these, since I’ve been burned by expensive subpar IEMs lately.


----------



## trumpethead

CM5 came in today.. You gotta love Amazon Prime 2day delivery. SOOTB....WOW!!! I don't even know what Graphene is but whatever it is it is working! This is with no burn in.. Found the right tips, added a bit of among power and Man!! I might just have a new under Fifty Dollar Favorite for a total cost of...wait for it, wait for it...8.99!!! Free 2 day shipping..Clear, Smooth and balanced although the Bass is there without a doubt..not the best at describing sound but I know what I like and 1 hour in I really like these. Glad I bought 2 pair. Don't think I'll be listening to my ZS5v.1 much this week and I really love them as well as ZS6.... No Treble Spike or sibilance on these bad boys just Pure Pleasure so far...my ZSR came today as well but don't think I'll get to them for a few days....8.99.....unbelievable!


----------



## Mdclol

trumpethead said:


> CM5 came in today.. You gotta love Amazon Prime 2day delivery. SOOTB....WOW!!! I don't even know what Graphene is but whatever it is it is working! This is with no burn in.. Found the right tips, added a bit of among power and Man!! I might just have a new under Fifty Dollar Favorite for a total cost of...wait for it, wait for it...8.99!!! Free 2 day shipping..Clear, Smooth and balanced although the Bass is there without a doubt..not the best at describing sound but I know what I like and 1 hour in I really like these. Glad I bought 2 pair. Don't think I'll be listening to my ZS5v.1 much this week and I really love them as well as ZS6.... No Treble Spike or sibilance on these bad boys just Pure Pleasure so far...my ZSR came today as well but don't think I'll get to them for a few days....8.99.....unbelievable!



Right on, brother! And I thought I got a good deal when the price "dropped" to $19. Including the packaging and black uiisii case... I don't even know if UiiSii WANTS to make money hahaha.

Also, the reading material and descriptions on the packaging are a surprisingly enjoyable read for something so cheap and from China. It just oozes passion.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> CM5 came in today.. You gotta love Amazon Prime 2day delivery. SOOTB....WOW!!! I don't even know what Graphene is but whatever it is it is working! This is with no burn in.. Found the right tips, added a bit of among power and Man!! I might just have a new under Fifty Dollar Favorite for a total cost of...wait for it, wait for it...8.99!!! Free 2 day shipping..Clear, Smooth and balanced although the Bass is there without a doubt..not the best at describing sound but I know what I like and 1 hour in I really like these. Glad I bought 2 pair. Don't think I'll be listening to my ZS5v.1 much this week and I really love them as well as ZS6.... No Treble Spike or sibilance on these bad boys just Pure Pleasure so far...my ZSR came today as well but don't think I'll get to them for a few days....8.99.....unbelievable!



Glad you like them!

Proof that single driver earphones can still hang with the hybrids.

I hope more manufacturers will be switching to graphene (KZ are you listening??)


----------



## Ymer Niros

SilverLodestar said:


> I’m really really tempted to pull the trigger on the ZhiYin Z5000. Does anyone know if they’re super source dependent; will they sound alright through an iPhone 6s? What cables do you guys use/recommended for them? Also, can someone give me a detailed explanation about their sound signature? I just wanna be sure about buying these, since I’ve been burned by expensive subpar IEMs lately.




I would say that the Z5000 sound fantastic regardless of the source. On the other hand they are very dependent tips. You have to find the right tips that suit you. I took a cable for 6 or 7 dollars and despite that, the sound is fabulous. The margin of progress is large. For the sound signature, read the posts of Nymphonomaniac, it is he who speaks the best. Personally I can not do without these Z5000


----------



## djmakemynight

Nice to see others enjoying the CM5 other than @Slater, @mbwilson111 and myself.


----------



## tancg

Z5000 hows the treble compared to ZS6? I would love some comparison..

Also looking at the UiiSii CM5 to compare with my Xiaomi Hybrids..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

trumpethead said:


> CM5 came in today.. You gotta love Amazon Prime 2day delivery. SOOTB....WOW!!! I don't even know what Graphene is but whatever it is it is working! This is with no burn in.. Found the right tips, added a bit of among power and Man!! I might just have a new under Fifty Dollar Favorite for a total cost of...wait for it, wait for it...8.99!!! Free 2 day shipping..Clear, Smooth and balanced although the Bass is there without a doubt..not the best at describing sound but I know what I like and 1 hour in I really like these. Glad I bought 2 pair. Don't think I'll be listening to my ZS5v.1 much this week and I really love them as well as ZS6.... No Treble Spike or sibilance on these bad boys just Pure Pleasure so far...my ZSR came today as well but don't think I'll get to them for a few days....8.99.....unbelievable!


What what WHAT!






Will wait until I can get it at this absurd price at gearbest cause i'm no f**king blessed ass AMERICAN!!! Now its 20$...and strangely there a small and large version What?

Make like....10 years i'm jealous of amazon.com. 
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr 9$ is how much it cost me everyday to drink beers. One of the 2 reason why i'm poor....other is directly connect to this forum.


----------



## djmakemynight

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What what WHAT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, small for ladies and gentlemen with smaller ears. Large for the rest. I got them for roughly 15 bucks then. Got the T8s too which does not really impress me. I guess CM5 brought my expectations up too much.


----------



## farisq

SilverLodestar said:


> I’m really really tempted to pull the trigger on the ZhiYin Z5000. Does anyone know if they’re super source dependent; will they sound alright through an iPhone 6s? What cables do you guys use/recommended for them? Also, can someone give me a detailed explanation about their sound signature? I just wanna be sure about buying these, since I’ve been burned by expensive subpar IEMs lately.


Now that I have tested few tips on Z5000 maybe I can share my own experience:

- If u want good isolation, maybe this iem is not for you. The vent at the back of the housing makes it sound like open back iem although maybe not much. But if you close the vent, you lose the bass impact. So a bit tricky. My solution, I close the vent on the left with small sticker and leave vent on the right open. That way I still get the bass plus average isolation, which to me still justifies for everyday commuting coz the SQ is soooo good. And it tame the driver flex too. Thanks to poster who suggested this solution.
- Next, you need to get good seal to get the best out of this iem. I use KZ starline tip, after experimenting with so many tips. Initially I use Sony tips. But KZ can stay better and longer in my ear. In general any tip that can stay in you ear should be ok.
- Sound signature, I'm not very sure how to describe it. If I were to take a guess, I would say balance sound. Sometimes it can bring to the front certain sound that you could only hear at background using other iem... <<--- haha I should leave sound imporession to the expert


----------



## Ymer Niros

farisq said:


> Now that I have tested few tips on Z5000 maybe I can share my own experience:
> 
> - If u want good isolation, maybe this iem is not for you. The vent at the back of the housing makes it sound like open back iem although maybe not much. But if you close the vent, you lose the bass impact. So a bit tricky. My solution, I close the vent on the left with small sticker and leave vent on the right open. That way I still get the bass plus average isolation, which to me still justifies for everyday commuting coz the SQ is soooo good. And it tame the driver flex too. Thanks to poster who suggested this solution.
> - Next, you need to get good seal to get the best out of this iem. I use KZ starline tip, after experimenting with so many tips. Initially I use Sony tips. But KZ can stay better and longer in my ear. In general any tip that can stay in you ear should be ok.
> - Sound signature, I'm not very sure how to describe it. If I were to take a guess, I would say balance sound. Sometimes it can bring to the front certain sound that you could only hear at background using other iem... <<--- haha I should leave sound imporession to the expert




I have to admit that Nymphomaniac is still right in advising conical memory foam tips. They delay a little bass that can be too invasive for some (which I am one). You have to get used to it but the sound is sublime.

I hope that Google has correctly translated my thoughts


----------



## LordZero

Anyone know a good iem for sport? Not looking for bluetooth


----------



## chinmie

how's the mids and treble detail/clarity of the zhiyin Z5000 compared to the Tin audio T2?


----------



## Wiljen

LordZero said:


> Anyone know a good iem for sport? Not looking for bluetooth



MEE made an M6 sport model that wasn't bad sounding and was sub-$20.  I think they are still in production - may have graduated to the m7 sport at some point.


----------



## rpeebles

Dear All, certainly enjoying this forum ! Thanks, learning much...and spending a lot !

Heard some folks use equalizers. Any suggestions on good, ideally portable, equalizers.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## kiler

LordZero said:


> Anyone know a good iem for sport? Not looking for bluetooth



Not buying bluetooth IEM for sport just means the cable is going to die now or then. Either that or the sweat will destroy the driver since most of them aren't waterproof. Any reason why you don't want bluetooth?


----------



## B9Scrambler

LordZero said:


> Anyone know a good iem for sport? Not looking for bluetooth



ADV Model 3. Uses an MMCX Bluetooth module so you get the best of both worlds and can run it both ways.


----------



## chinmie

B9Scrambler said:


> ADV Model 3. Uses an MMCX Bluetooth module so you get the best of both worlds and can run it both ways.



Of it's the same model, the mmcx bluetooth model they are using can be purchased separately. I got mine from nicehck, they have pretty good battery life, supports aptx, sound better than the "single behind the neck" version. I am using it for my T2


----------



## paulindss (Feb 2, 2018)

Just received KZ EDR2. I wasn't expecting much based on my experience with the first ATE. But, these EDR2 are superb. Amazing balance, but i wasn't expecting that bass presence, very nice. Bass lovers have no reason to be afraid of these. A lovely warm sound. Based on my experiences with ZST, that single driver is indeed a hiddem gem. Now i start to believe the guy that said that EDR2 sound very close to hifiman re-400. When - If - my hifiman arrive, i will be able to tell.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 2, 2018)

Ymer Niros said:


> I have to admit that Nymphomaniac is still right in advising conical memory foam tips. They delay a little bass that can be too invasive for some (which I am one). You have to get used to it but the sound is sublime.
> 
> I hope that Google has correctly translated my thoughts



Nice man, your  one of the few to try this new soundsignature, and you describe it right when you say they stop too invasive bass delay-rumble, wich can sure be very fun with some music. Its sure that when you listen some hours to silicone soundsignature you first think with memory the Z5000 sound thin and perhaps congested, but it isnt the case at all, cause if you compare it with other iEM you will still find the soundstage wide and the bass thick and punchy, and memory foam win in thickness and thighness.
I just test it back with a very revealing track for sub, kick and highs and conclusion is without appeal: sub thicker rounder and controled, bass tighter with a more punchy impact, highs are less bright and peaky, soundstage is less airy but less dark too, mid are pump up and clearer.This is a pretty focked up track for test quite too much but if you IEM can deal with it its a GOOD sign!


EDIT: LOL intense morning, this track was playing in youtube and on foobar at same time was like....well, sure is very focked up perhaps too intense but Z5000 handle it well, so complex and detailed how did it do! Was like 1000 sounds poping everywhere at same time LOL


----------



## Xellos

Are there any balanced ChiFi IEMs?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Xellos said:


> Are there any balanced ChiFi IEMs?


What do you mean by balanced:
1-soundsignature?
2-balanced armature IEM?
3-IEM with balanced cable?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Just received KZ EDR2. I wasn't expecting much based on my experience with the first ATE. But, these EDR2 are superb. Amazing balance, but i wasn't expecting that bass presence, very nice. Bass lovers have no reason to be afraid of these. A lovely warm sound. Based on my experiences with ZST, that single driver is indeed a hiddem gem. Now i start to believe the guy that said that EDR2 sound very close to hifiman re-400. When - If - my hifiman arrive, i will be able to tell.


Hehe, yeah, they are very good IEM, second KZ pair I try and this was the begining of lot of revelation and addiction. Unfortunately, I remember showing 3 IEM to choose from to thank a friend, and wishing he did NOT choose this one...well, after trying 3 (don't remember the other) chifi IEM he choose the EDR2 and I regret it even if I pay 4$ for them.

About RE-400, are they findable for 20$ right now??????????????????

Can't afford the RE2000 so I will divide the price by 100 and buy the 400 once its on sale again.


----------



## Xellos

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What do you mean by balanced:
> 1-soundsignature?
> 2-balanced armature IEM?
> 3-IEM with balanced cable?



IEM with balanced cable


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 2, 2018)

OH....these look very interesting aren't they?

Anybody try the Yersen FEN-2000 hybrid....construction look as good as Tinaudio but it sell at 22$ wich look an incredible price.
Who's the guinea pig for this one??
Me, you, everybody?





and a specs graphic give always more seriousness to the sound engineering of an unknown IEM (don't look peaky to me, perhaps little treble roll of but for hybrid it can be a PLUS):




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Yer...b93c-4689-8650-5437cc7c268f&priceBeautifyAB=0

EDIT: What the heck....do we really have all this stuff for 22$????




Just crazy...2X MMCX cable for 22$ is already a good price....man, think this begin to work on me, should stop being curious about these. Hum. Damn, might just buy it ASAP.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FIIO F


Xellos said:


> IEM with balanced cable


FIIO F5 are thinked to be used with included balanced cable....
but you can transform any IEM into balance mode if you buy a good balanced MMCX cable.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH....these look very interesting aren't they?
> 
> Anybody try the Yersen FEN-2000 hybrid....construction look as good as Tinaudio but it sell at 22$ wich look an incredible price.
> Who's the guinea pig for this one??
> ...


Just ordered these (along with the Z5000)! I’ll post my first impressions as soon as they come in.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SilverLodestar said:


> Just ordered these (along with the Z5000)! I’ll post my first impressions as soon as they come in.


You've been faster than me on this....cowboy.


----------



## Ymer Niros

SilverLodestar said:


> Just ordered these (along with the Z5000)! I’ll post my first impressions as soon as they come in.




Ordered too. Lol


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You've been faster than me on this....cowboy.


The cables and the carrying case + the low price sold me on it immediately.


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, yeah, they are very good IEM, second KZ pair I try and this was the begining of lot of revelation and addiction. Unfortunately, I remember showing 3 IEM to choose from to thank a friend, and wishing he did NOT choose this one...well, after trying 3 (don't remember the other) chifi IEM he choose the EDR2 and I regret it even if I pay 4$ for them.
> 
> About RE-400, are they findable for 20$ right now??????????????????
> 
> Can't afford the RE2000 so I will divide the price by 100 and buy the 400 once its on sale again.



Hm, Just looked at joybuy and they are selling now for 79$. You can find find them for less in other stores. But 25$, only in a special occasion


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> Just received KZ EDR2. I wasn't expecting much based on my experience with the first ATE. But, these EDR2 are superb.



Now it is time to get the EDR1 before they are gone. Soundwise, they are close, but better to handle and a bit prettier.
I tried the Hifiman RE-400. The difference to your EDR2 may be indeed small.


----------



## Slater

rpeebles said:


> Dear All, certainly enjoying this forum ! Thanks, learning much...and spending a lot !
> 
> Heard some folks use equalizers. Any suggestions on good, ideally portable, equalizers.
> 
> Thanks in advance !



A few years ago I was on a quest for a standalone portable EQ. They are rare birds indeed (I'm only aware of a small handful that ever came out over the years), and I eventually gave up.

99% of the people that talk about equalizers are using built-in EQ functionality on their phones (natively or via apps) or DAP media players. For example the FiiO DAPs (and many others) have built in equalizers. Some only have built in profiles, some support 1 custom profiles, and some support infinite custom profiles.

I use the EQ built into Rockbox on my xduoo X3. It's highly customizable, and supports infinite custom profiles (which can be named whatever you want).


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Just received KZ EDR2. I wasn't expecting much based on my experience with the first ATE. But, these EDR2 are superb. Amazing balance, but i wasn't expecting that bass presence, very nice. Bass lovers have no reason to be afraid of these. A lovely warm sound. Based on my experiences with ZST, that single driver is indeed a hiddem gem. Now i start to believe the guy that said that EDR2 sound very close to hifiman re-400. When - If - my hifiman arrive, i will be able to tell.



Yeah, for $4-$5 it's nuts not to have at least either the EDR1 or EDR2 in every ChiFi collection. The sound is excellent, and they are built like a tank. Easy to tuck into a workout bag, the glovebox, desk at work, etc.

One of the few IEMs I trust to give kids/teens, as they outlast 99% of other IEMs at the same price point, and are cheap to replace when they inevitably destroy them.

My only gripe is the sticky "gut" cable that the old KZs had. They knot and tangle if you breathe on them, which just increases the wear and tear when you have to untangle them every time you use them. This is one of the main reasons for cable failure on them, especially if you don't have a lot of patience (and certainly kids/teens don't).

 

Thank gosh there have been scientific studies done in this area LOL: http://www.realclear.com/discovery/..._headphones_has_finally_been_solved_7798.html


----------



## Slater

Xellos said:


> Are there any balanced ChiFi IEMs?



With a balanced MMCX cable, any MMCX IEM can become a balanced IEM. Pretty sure I've seen KZs (ZS5 if I remember correctly) in balanced mode too, but I don't know remember if someone rewired the stock cable or bought a pre-made balanced cable.

I'm not sold on balanced anyways. There seems to be no clear wiring/plug standard yet, and supposedly the 2.5mm stuff likes to snap off at the plug (supposedly prompting an industry switch to something larger than 2.5mm).


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Now it is time to get the EDR1 before they are gone.


----------



## rpeebles

Slater said:


> A few years ago I was on a quest for a standalone portable EQ. They are rare birds indeed (I'm only aware of a small handful that ever came out over the years), and I eventually gave up.
> 
> 99% of the people that talk about equalizers are using built-in EQ functionality on their phones (natively or via apps) or DAP media players. For example the FiiO DAPs (and many others) have built in equalizers. Some only have built in profiles, some support 1 custom profiles, and some support infinite custom profiles.
> 
> I use the EQ built into Rockbox on my xduoo X3. It's highly customizable, and supports infinite custom profiles (which can be named whatever you want).



Slater...Thank You !! ...that is very useful information.
Best regards,


----------



## Wiljen

Balanced usually delivers more power to the device since the difference between leads is +V/-V in balanced and +V/Ground in single ended mode.   That is really the only difference in balanced vs single ended that is likely to be audible unless you plan on spending some phenomenal amount of money and even then balanced just brings a different set of problems to the table rather than eliminating them.   In theory balanced makes sense since it is dual mono paths all the way through all equipment.  In reality, it boosts power to hungry cans but really probably has no real world benefit when discussing sub $100 IEMS.


----------



## zentro (Feb 2, 2018)

you guys are a bad influence ,my z5000 and nicehck bro are on the way,and im thinking of getting  the yersen.....


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 2, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH....these look very interesting aren't they?
> 
> Anybody try the Yersen FEN-2000 hybrid....
> 
> ...



Igor Iceberg on his Facebook site (the audiobudget guy), 7 hrs ago: "...Yersen FEN-2000 turned out to be a VERY pleasant surprise! That's how hybrid earphones should sound! I place them in the same league with TIN Audio T2, LKER i8 and KZ ZS6...."

Otto already has 400 pairs of Yersen soundalilkes...and a brand-new box containing the UE900S on the table waiting to be ripped apart.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Igor Iceberg on his Facebook site (the audiobudget guy), 7 hrs ago: "...Yersen FEN-2000 turned out to be a VERY pleasant surprise! That's how hybrid earphones should sound! I place them in the same league with TIN Audio T2, LKER i8 and KZ ZS6...."
> 
> Otto already has 400 pairs of Yersen soundalilkes...and a brand-new box containing the UE900S on the table waiting to be ripped apart.



Hum, don't know about soundsignature as 3 IEM Igor talk about aren't similar sounding at all.
Anyway, some people will share impressions about them soon so we will know.

Otto should try Z5000. He don't have 400 pairs like this for sure, but, he MUST use memory foam out of the box, especially him, its the rule if he wanna enjoy classical properly.

Congrats for your UE900S! Share some tough here even if its ''illegal''


----------



## waveriderhawaii

*MEMT X5 $12.99 
FREE Shipping on orders over $25*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071NPJVK6?th=1
Free Prime shipping too. This is better than any Ali deal right now and at perhaps 11/11 pricing.


----------



## Hung Love

Looking for a cheap, durable, sweat proof IEM. The sound signature doesn't matter... Any recommendations?


----------



## lmfboy01

Hung Love said:


> Looking for a cheap, durable, sweat proof IEM. The sound signature doesn't matter... Any recommendations?


i got a few im selling in my sig, check it out if your interested lemme know!


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Otto should try Z5000. He don't have 400 pairs like this for sure, but, he MUST use memory foam out of the box, especially him, its the rule if he wanna enjoy classical properly.
> 
> Congrats for your UE900S! Share some tough here even if its ''illegal''


The Z5000 appear to have a monster bass....Otto likes neutral. The UE900S will have to wait. Instant gratification is for dummies.
I am afraid that the EDR1 are better than the UE900S.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> The Z5000 appear to have a monster bass....Otto likes neutral. The UE900S will have to wait. Instant gratification is for dummies.
> I am afraid that the EDR1 are better than the UE900S.


Hehe, now, talking so much about EDR1 and 2...I guess I will order one!
Z5000 became kinda-neutral-full bodied with memory foam, bass monster is with silicone, wich still keep the mids intact strangely, as if bass rumble caresse mids instead of eatin them up alive. I think its why people are impress so much by Z5000 sound: you don't feel stupid loving bass with them like with V shaped one with recessed mids and desperate highs.

If the EDR1 finally are better than UE900S share your toughs about this, I barely conclude Z5000 was better than 2000$ Hifiman RE2000, with all seriousness of a blind judge. Topology drivers sure have advantage on tesla cause it sculpt frequencies response more precisely like a rodin, so it was about sublte attack, dynamic, details and texture aspect, like it have little more pixels compared to Z5000, but I can see people prefering Z5000 more organic soundsignature that feel less grainy and deeper than 2000.


----------



## vladstef

My QC issues with Auglamour RT-1 continued today. After fixing one side where DD popped out of place, it started to completely cut of from time to time and after opening them again, the circuit board on the back of the driver was not glued enough and was almost separated from driver. Tried to glue it back, cutting off remained and my tinkering with it resulted in broken coil wires. Even then I didn't give up hope because I knew I could fix it back if I could isolate these small wires from the black goo that holds them from the back board to the membrane. Unfortunately, I only managed to save one of them while the other one was cut = useless driver.

Then I opened the working side because I was thinking about buying a new pair of 10mm drivers to put inside. First thing: confirmation that I was definitely right about polarity - one of my sides had wrong internal wiring resulting in polarity issues (I knew about this and was just careful to connect one side with cables inverted). The most bizarre thing is that they inverted wires on one cable for the bluetooth module - they knew that they f-ed up wiring and instead of rewiring inside the IEM they just ordered one cable to be wired in wrong polarity essentially "fixing" the issue with this pair - too bad that they didn't think of the people who might not know enough about audio and who might end up thinking that 3rd party cables suck. This is also a very bad business practice that I did not expect.

And one more point of frustration - Balanced Armatures do not perform the same on both sides and after closer inspection, the properly working BA is a full range driver (I also suspected this given the size of the driver which is too big to be a tweeter).

The weirdest thing is that even with ridiculously messed up pair of RT-1 that I received, it sounded sublime. I don't know exactly if this is an isolated case but I sure hope that it is because I believe in Auglamour and still have high hopes for them. Their RX-1 is a very good example of a spectacular product and RT-1 probably is as well (for most people I think).


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, now, talking so much about EDR1 and 2...I guess I will order one!
> Z5000 became kinda-neutral-full bodied with memory foam, bass monster is with silicone, wich still keep the mids intact strangely, as if bass rumble caresse mids instead of eatin them up alive. I think its why people are impress so much by Z5000 sound: you don't feel stupid loving bass with them like with V shaped one with recessed mids and desperate highs.
> 
> If the EDR1 finally are better than UE900S share your toughs about this, I barely conclude Z5000 was better than 2000$ Hifiman RE2000, with all seriousness of a blind judge. Topology drivers sure have advantage on tesla cause it sculpt frequencies response more precisely like a rodin, so it was about sublte attack, dynamic, details and texture aspect, like it have little more pixels compared to Z5000, but I can see people prefering Z5000 more organic soundsignature that feel less grainy and deeper than 2000.



The UE900S (at $179 USD a steal; list is $399) didn't sound much different to the EDR1 when listening to Police's Roxanne [remastered]....Sting's voice didn't come out much better and the overall fun factor was approximately the same. The UE900S sound a bit slimmer, especially in the bass department.

They lived up to the promise when it came to Max Bruch's violin concerto (2017 recording, Bamberg Symphony, Nils Monkemeyer, Sony Music): incredible separation and layering, although the soundstage was not overly big. Definitely addictive and worth the money.

Now I can log out of here as the $50-100 Auglamours, Tinaudios, Lkers etc. quickly add up to more money than I have paid for this "ultimate experience". That's why I promote the $5-10 earphones here as they offer the best value. I just ordered a second KZ EDR1 (with mic only on ebay). Fun for $5.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> My QC issues with Auglamour RT-1 continued today. After fixing one side where DD popped out of place, it started to completely cut of from time to time and after opening them again, the circuit board on the back of the driver was not glued enough and was almost separated from driver. Tried to glue it back, cutting off remained and my tinkering with it resulted in broken coil wires. Even then I didn't give up hope because I knew I could fix it back if I could isolate these small wires from the black goo that holds them from the back board to the membrane. Unfortunately, I only managed to save one of them while the other one was cut = useless driver.
> 
> Then I opened the working side because I was thinking about buying a new pair of 10mm drivers to put inside. First thing: confirmation that I was definitely right about polarity - one of my sides had wrong internal wiring resulting in polarity issues (I knew about this and was just careful to connect one side with cables inverted). The most bizarre thing is that they inverted wires on one cable for the bluetooth module - they knew that they f-ed up wiring and instead of rewiring inside the IEM they just ordered one cable to be wired in wrong polarity essentially "fixing" the issue with this pair - too bad that they didn't think of the people who might not know enough about audio and who might end up thinking that 3rd party cables suck. This is also a very bad business practice that I did not expect.
> 
> ...



Thats a shame really. You should write your story to the seller and ask for refund ASAP.

Now, i'm little less intrigued by these cause of serious QC issue....but you look so impress by sound, even with this torturous defects....well well.

I own in the past Auglamour AG-R8 and wasn't impress at all by the sound....but these look something different from another league.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> The UE900S (at $179 USD a steal; list is $399) didn't sound much different to the EDR1 when listening to Police's Roxanne [remastered]....Sting's voice didn't come out much better and the overall fun factor was approximately the same. The UE900S sound a bit slimmer, especially in the bass department.
> 
> They lived up to the promise when it came to Max Bruch's violin concerto (2017 recording, Bamberg Symphony, Nils Monkemeyer, Sony Music): incredible separation and layering, although the soundstage was not overly big. Definitely addictive and worth the money.
> 
> Now I can log out of here as the $50-100 Auglamours, Tinaudios, Lkers etc. quickly add up to more money than I have paid for this "ultimate experience". That's why I promote the $5-10 earphones here as they offer the best value. I just ordered a second KZ EDR1 (with mic only on ebay). Fun for $5.



Did EDR1 are similar sounding to ED3 perfection?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

This make me nervous about EDR1:


----------



## riffrafff

zentro said:


> you guys are a bad influence ,my z5000 and nicehck bro are on the way,and im thinking of getting  the yersen.....




Abandon all hope, ye who enter here.  (Oh, and abandon thy wallet, too!)  LOL.


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did EDR1 are similar sounding to ED3 perfection?


Hmmmmm....rather similar to the EDR2 and not any worse. I prefer them over the ED3.
https://thecontraptionist.blog/2016...-place-to-begin-your-audiophile-journey-pt-2/


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thats a shame really. You should write your story to the seller and ask for refund ASAP.
> 
> Now, i'm little less intrigued by these cause of serious QC issue....but you look so impress by sound, even with this torturous defects....well well.
> 
> I own in the past Auglamour AG-R8 and wasn't impress at all by the sound....but these look something different from another league.



Thanks for the support, but I don't really want to go through the process, especially given that I am in Serbia which is not the best place to ship from and customs are a nightmare from time to time. I will sell bluetooth module locally and given that I got them on a serious discount, I will cover most of my expenses (the fact that I lost the things that I got because of that promo isn't the biggest issue as I can't stand bluetooth after all + I now have a beautiful shell ready for some future DIY project). There are many 10mm drivers that will fit RT-1 like a glove and I could use a leftover BA hole as a front vent of sorts and remove that driver flex (which is probably returning regardless of the DD inside).
One thing is for sure, these shells are going to be filled with something that sounds good.

Funny side note - these are the first IEMs that regularly make people stare and I kinda show them off like a woman shows off her heels or something.


----------



## darmanastartes

Went ahead and ordered the Yersen FEN-2000 because I'm a sucker for braided MMCX cables without memory wire. I'll post impressions once I get it.
I also saw these in the related items from the same store, which looked interesting. Hi-Res certification, nice-looking (albeit non-detachable) cable, metal construction.


----------



## paulindss

darmanastartes said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Yersen FEN-2000 because I'm a sucker for braided MMCX cables without memory wire. I'll post impressions once I get it.
> I also saw these in the related items from the same store, which looked interesting. Hi-Res certification, nice-looking (albeit non-detachable) cable, metal construction.



Look for poyatu pt1 Review in audiobudget. Seems like these are not so good.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 3, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, now, talking so much about EDR1 and 2...I guess I will order one!
> 
> .



My head is ringing after comparative listen between UE900S, Sennheiser CX5.00, Focal Sphear, Brainwavz B100, NAD Viso HP20, and KZ EDR1.

Well, the UE900S are obviously the best sounding - albeit nowhere near perfect but with a very focused bass - the NADs drowned that woman's voice of Django Django in bass mud, her voice had to be searched for in the Senns, the Focal and BW two held up soso, and the EDR1 really are a well rounded earphone: everything there, nothing missing, nothing bad.

Again, respect to KZ


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> My QC issues with Auglamour RT-1 continued today. After fixing one side where DD popped out of place, it started to completely cut of from time to time and after opening them again, the circuit board on the back of the driver was not glued enough and was almost separated from driver. Tried to glue it back, cutting off remained and my tinkering with it resulted in broken coil wires. Even then I didn't give up hope because I knew I could fix it back if I could isolate these small wires from the black goo that holds them from the back board to the membrane. Unfortunately, I only managed to save one of them while the other one was cut = useless driver.
> 
> Then I opened the working side because I was thinking about buying a new pair of 10mm drivers to put inside. First thing: confirmation that I was definitely right about polarity - one of my sides had wrong internal wiring resulting in polarity issues (I knew about this and was just careful to connect one side with cables inverted). The most bizarre thing is that they inverted wires on one cable for the bluetooth module - they knew that they f-ed up wiring and instead of rewiring inside the IEM they just ordered one cable to be wired in wrong polarity essentially "fixing" the issue with this pair - too bad that they didn't think of the people who might not know enough about audio and who might end up thinking that 3rd party cables suck. This is also a very bad business practice that I did not expect.
> 
> ...



Wow, it sounds quite fubar!

I'm kinda glad I didn't jump on the hype train on these. The unique/bold look of it almost drew me in, but it's not worth it if it's riddled with QC problems and/or falls apart after a few months!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darmanastartes said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Yersen FEN-2000 because I'm a sucker for braided MMCX cables without memory wire. I'll post impressions once I get it.
> I also saw these in the related items from the same store, which looked interesting. Hi-Res certification, nice-looking (albeit non-detachable) cable, metal construction.


Audiobudget dude like them but especially for built, sound look strange and even 5 stars IEM he suggest aren't always WOW creature so I consider Igor kinda not enough severe and only try his 5 stars or excellent (and hysterical) sound rating.

Can find the review Poyatu P1 here:
https://audiobudget.com/product/POYATU/P1

About Fenn-2000 it's very hard to abstein myself and wait for impressions as whole package look too interesting. It include some kind of NEW DESIGN silicone eartips with metal mesh...can be very interesting to tame so agressive IEM....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm....rather similar to the EDR2 and not any worse. I prefer them over the ED3.
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2016...-place-to-begin-your-audiophile-journey-pt-2/



Hum, and as share before they have 2 version of EDR1 (damn KZ for all this new version stuffs!), as i'm in no rush I will way that you confirm the gearbest are same one that you rave about. As soon as I know: will buy faster than zoro.

Thanks for the link of contraptionist, make I while I don't go there and this is really informative read! Got same conclusion about ED4 being to harsh fowards and trebly vs ED3 being kinda neutral with punchy bass and clear mids and details, perhaps not the biggest soundstage but quite a mature soundsignature for such a price and impressive housing construction IMO


----------



## vladstef

In contrast to my current experience with RT-1, T2 has been nothing but glorious. I taped front vents with micropore tape and punctured a small hole in the tape which brought bass and sub to a better level. Just micropore has a negative effect on a lot of aspects, I can only imagine what clear tape or blu tack does. AudioBudget lost all credibility with me after this, going for insane bass while trumping the rest of the sound is never the way in my book.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> In contrast to my current experience with RT-1, T2 has been nothing but glorious. I taped front vents with micropore tape and punctured a small hole in the tape which brought bass and sub to a better level. Just micropore has a negative effect on a lot of aspects, I can only imagine what clear tape or blu tack does. AudioBudget lost all credibility with me after this, going for insane bass while trumping the rest of the sound is never the way in my book.


Can you explain (again perhaps) the difference it do? I have micropore tape and will test it for sure cause something just don't work between me and T2.....
I see Audiobudget as a chifi explorer and kind of the ultimate guinea pigs, to take always with a grain of salt....like most reviewer I guess. His 5 stars rated iem always worth more investigation, but this guy search for real, he's not find by a PIMP like some others....I think its passion about chifi is sincere. But interested too as 99.9% of human being that give effort for something.


----------



## ivo001

On the subject of Equalizers, I got a Xiaomi Mi5 Smartphone and it has some presets for "mi sound enhancement" or something like that. Presets for their piston, headphones, hybrids etc. Any opinions on if this is worth using at all?
I also use Poweramp as my music player app, they also got a EQ which you can play with and some presets for specific genres.
Most people here seem to dislike EQ, and just want headphones IEM, that sound good ootb, but is using EQ really that bad to counter specific weaknesses?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ivo001 said:


> On the subject of Equalizers, I got a Xiaomi Mi5 Smartphone and it has some presets for "mi sound enhancement" or something like that. Presets for their piston, headphones, hybrids etc. Any opinions on if this is worth using at all?
> I also use Poweramp as my music player app, they also got a EQ which you can play with and some presets for specific genres.
> Most people here seem to dislike EQ, and just want headphones IEM, that sound good ootb, but is using EQ really that bad to counter specific weaknesses?



If you can save a bad sounding IEM with EQ, its excellent, if you can give more bass to a good sounding IEM without making it sounding worst, its good too! But if you plan buying an IEM that is suppose to sound good just EQed, its a NO go for sure. EQ can save bad choice, but its like today medecin, like corticosteroid, it will just patch the disease symptom and never heal it, so, when you will use your IEM on a device that don't got EQ (or must certainly a different sounding one) you will have to deal with this disease again and again. Personally, I don't want to be addict to EQ, it look like to be worst that too analytical of sound rendering, i'm sad about people overly using EQ, really, its like seing somebody that cannot stop to scratch himself to feel better.


----------



## vladstef (Feb 3, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you explain (again perhaps) the difference it do? I have micropore tape and will test it for sure cause something just don't work between me and T2.....
> I see Audiobudget as a chifi explorer and kind of the ultimate guinea pigs, to take always with a grain of salt....like most reviewer I guess. His 5 stars rated iem always worth more investigation, but this guy search for real, he's not find by a PIMP like some others....I think its passion about chifi is sincere. But interested too as 99.9% of human being that give effort for something.



Sure. When you use micropore, bass and sub come up to a slightly warm level (perhaps 2-3dB more than ideal flat) and the whole balance goes from neutral/bright to neutral/warm. The problem is that bass gets a subtle bloaty boom to it (not a big deal honestly) but the perceived imaging and detail and resolution take a serious hit. Piercing a small hole in the tape is a very solid middle ground between modded and stock - you end up with a smaller vent hole but it is still there and sound gets a tiny bit more bass than stock.
What makes T2 seriously good is how the slightly reduced bass brings up everything else and you only get a small headroom to play around until all the magic is gone to the bass presence.
AudioBudget's graphs show a 15dB boost @50Hz with blu tack for front vent, that is 2.5 times more bass than stock - getting into a heavy V shape territory easily and T2 is just not made for this.

I understand the value of this kind of sites but I realized that how I hear things and how it's written on AudioBudget is very different in some crucial areas, most importantly the perception of overall tonal balance. I am not saying that I'm dismissing everything on that site, there is still lots of info there that has some weight, but not nearly as much as I thought before.


----------



## paulindss

ivo001 said:


> On the subject of Equalizers, I got a Xiaomi Mi5 Smartphone and it has some presets for "mi sound enhancement" or something like that. Presets for their piston, headphones, hybrids etc. Any opinions on if this is worth using at all?
> I also use Poweramp as my music player app, they also got a EQ which you can play with and some presets for specific genres.
> Most people here seem to dislike EQ, and just want headphones IEM, that sound good ootb, but is using EQ really that bad to counter specific weaknesses?



I also have a Mi5. I use Poweramp as well. About this earphones option on miui. I use this sound enhancemet by default on the option "earbuds". It makes every iem sound better in all aspects for me. Without them the mi5 sounds awful. I use nothing on the equalizer of the system. And nothing on Poweramp as well, only tweaking If a want more Bass or less treble for a particular resson in Poweramp. 90% If the time all flat.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> Sure. When you use micropore, bass and sub come up to a slightly warm level (perhaps 2-3dB more than ideal flat) and the whole balance goes from neutral/bright to neutral/warm. The problem is that bass gets a subtle bloaty boom to it (not a big deal honestly) but the perceived imaging and detail and resolution take a serious hit. Piercing a small hole in the tape is a very solid middle ground between modded and stock - you end up with a smaller vent hole but it is still there and sound gets a tiny bit more bass than stock.
> What makes T2 seriously good is how the slightly reduced bass brings up everything else and you only get a small headroom to play around until all the magic is gone to the bass presence.
> AudioBudget's graphs show a 15dB boost @50Hz with blu tack for front vent, that is 2.5 times more bass than stock - getting into a heavy V shape territory easily and T2 is just not made for this.
> 
> I understand the value of this kind of sites but I realized that how I hear things and how it's written on AudioBudget is very different in some crucial areas, most importantly the perception of overall tonal balance. I am not saying that I'm dismissing everything on that site, there is still lots of info there that has some weight, but not nearly as much as I thought before.



Very well explained, impressive really! Not try it yet but sure will! 
True, the little brightness in mids stick in my ears and I like mid bass warming magical power when it occur!
Will get back with some impressions about this intriguing mod.

And for AB site, think the same as you, but I like to find new unknown gems as you can see with this thread 
So, I crave for info everywhere I can and this Igor have been in chifi for quite a long time...perhaps he was a 14 years old kid when I begin to read his review lol Anyway, we like to find exceptional IEM here...we need lot of tester for that as well!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well i want to know how you made a small hole in t2 front vent micropore...@vladstef

Second, i want to ask all the guys present..

Well tinaudio t2 vs zhiyin z5000 vs kz zs6 vs tfz king


----------



## vladstef (Feb 3, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well i want to know how you made a small hole in t2 front vent micropore...@vladstef
> 
> Second, i want to ask all the guys present..
> 
> Well tinaudio t2 vs zhiyin z5000 vs kz zs6 vs tfz king



Just used a needle and tried to get it equally large on both sides. Micropore sticks very nicely so puncturing it while it's over the hole is possible without making it slide around and not get punctured. It took me a couple of tries till I got it equal on both sides. Resulting hole is around 2 times smaller in diameter then original vent. It should boost the bass just a bit - I personally think T2 needs it and most importantly, not disturb rest of the sound. Some people might not need it after all, modded and stock aren't worlds apart.

This might be possible with clear tape as well, but I find it less sticky and less durable that way. Micropore is a safe bet for this kind of modding, pretty much in every case. Also, foam tips are quite good with T2, silicons are perhaps way too analytical, but as always, ymmv.
(Smaller hole = more bass, it really is a sensitive adjustment)


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> FYI, if you replace the red nylon nozzle mesh with stainless mesh, the EDR1&2 improve even more.



How do you remove the red nylon nozzle? Peel it off with a needle?

And, can you buy "KZ starline tips" somewhere? Can't find them on aliexpress.


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well i want to know how you made a small hole in t2 front vent micropore...@vladstef
> 
> Second, i want to ask all the guys present..
> 
> Well tinaudio t2 vs zhiyin z5000 vs kz zs6 vs tfz king



can't say about z5000 and the zs6, but i have the king and T2. The T2 has a more leaner and cleaner mids and highs, also more focused on the sub bass, while the King also compliments the bass with more forward and impactful midbass, resulting in more punchier overall preaentation (T2 is more laid back). King also has thicker soundstage, while the T2 is more "blacker" blackground and more spaced staging.


----------



## HungryPanda

Go to the KZ store on ali


----------



## fluteloop

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm....rather similar to the EDR2 and not any worse. I prefer them over the ED3.
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2016...-place-to-begin-your-audiophile-journey-pt-2/



edr2 pound for pound is the real mvp


----------



## fluteloop

chinmie said:


> can't say about z5000 and the zs6, but i have the king and T2. The T2 has a more leaner and cleaner mids and highs, also more focused on the sub bass, while the King also compliments the bass with more forward and impactful midbass, resulting in more punchier overall preaentation (T2 is more laid back). King also has thicker soundstage, while the T2 is more "blacker" blackground and more spaced staging.



Couple quick questions about the t2. Does the Sub-Bass Remain Tight/controlled ? if so, does this change with eq settings?    and.... Do the Highs ever get Piercing or harsh/unpleasant?


----------



## fluteloop (Feb 6, 2018)

ivo001 said:


> On the subject of Equalizers, I got a Xiaomi Mi5 Smartphone and it has some presets for "mi sound enhancement" or something like that. Presets for their piston, headphones, hybrids etc. Any opinions on if this is worth using at all?
> I also use Poweramp as my music player app, they also got a EQ which you can play with and some presets for specific genres.
> Most people here seem to dislike EQ, and just want headphones IEM, that sound good ootb, but is using EQ really that bad to counter specific weaknesses?



edit: my bad.


----------



## Niqeres

Otto Motor said:


> can you buy "KZ starline tips" somewhere? Can't find them on aliexpress.


kz eartips


----------



## chinmie

Drumkrunk said:


> Couple quick questions about the t2. Does the Sub-Bass Remain Tight/controlled ? if so, does this change with eq settings?    and.... Do the Highs ever get Piercing or harsh/unpleasant?



yes, i tried boosting around 30hz and also the 60hz, the bass stays focused and not getting bloated. the highs on the T2 is not harsh at all, even when boosted. yet it still maintains clarity and sparkle. by the way, I'm using the eq of the Radsone Hi-res player on my phone


----------



## B9Scrambler

Drumkrunk said:


> edr2 pound for pound is the real mvp



Nice to see the EDR2 finally getting some acknowledgment.


----------



## Slater (Feb 4, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, and as share before they have 2 version of EDR1 (damn KZ for all this new version stuffs!), as i'm in no rush I will way that you confirm the gearbest are same one that you rave about. As soon as I know: will buy faster than zoro.
> 
> Thanks for the link of contraptionist, make I while I don't go there and this is really informative read! Got same conclusion about ED4 being to harsh fowards and trebly vs ED3 being kinda neutral with punchy bass and clear mids and details, perhaps not the biggest soundstage but quite a mature soundsignature for such a price and impressive housing construction IMO



That marketing literature for the "new" driver for the EDR1 is very old. They changed to the "new" driver almost 2 years ago. I've bought multiple EDR1s - from Aliexpress, ebay, and Gearbest - and they all sound identical and use the same "new" driver.

So I think you're safe - just pick up a pair and enjoy the $4 awesomeness that is the EDR1 haha 

Or EDR2. They are basically the same other than color (or so close you could chalk up any perceivable differences to QC).


----------



## Slater

ivo001 said:


> On the subject of Equalizers, I got a Xiaomi Mi5 Smartphone and it has some presets for "mi sound enhancement" or something like that. Presets for their piston, headphones, hybrids etc. Any opinions on if this is worth using at all?
> I also use Poweramp as my music player app, they also got a EQ which you can play with and some presets for specific genres.
> Most people here seem to dislike EQ, and just want headphones IEM, that sound good ootb, but is using EQ really that bad to counter specific weaknesses?



Quite the contrary, I love EQ. It's great for squeezing the most out of your purchases, vs just continuously flushing money down the toilet always looking for the "perfect" sound.

Now, I agree that I'd rather have gear that sounds the way I want without having to resort to EQ as a band-aid. But what would you rather have - an IEM you love (fit, build quality, micro details, separation, etc) and can tweak it a few dB and use the crap out of it and enjoy, or one that just sits in a drawer gathering dust because you don't want to EQ it a few dB?

I find one of the best uses for EQ is tweaking treble. Rolled off treble is so common with a lot of gear, and yet so easy to fix with EQ. Or bump midrange a few dB to help with your favorite headphones for movie watching. A bump of a couple of dBs is usually all that's needed.

And it's so easy with something like Rockbox, which allows you to make changes to a custom EQ profile, and then save that profile to the name of your headphone.

It's also handy when modding gear - you can A/B modded vs stock gear, and if you are unsure of the frequency changes your mods did you can use EQ on the stock gear to find out exactly what frequency was affected and about how much.

I'm 100% supporter in the power of EQ.

And yes, I know that cutting EQ is better than boosting EQ, as well as all of the other anti-EQ arguments. I say forget the naysayers - to each his own. Try it for yourself, and you may like it or hate it. What do you have to lose?


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Nice to see the EDR2 finally getting some acknowledgment.


I just ordered two more at $5.80 CAD a piece including shipping.


----------



## skajohyros

Slater said:


> That marketing literature for the "new" driver for the EDR1 is very old. They changed to the "new" driver almost 2 years ago. I've bought multiple EDR1s - from Aliexpress, ebay, and Gearbest - and they all sound identical and use the same "new" driver.
> 
> So I think you're safe - just pick up a pair and enjoy the $4 awesomeness that is the EDR1 haha


Is there a difference between the edr1 and edr2?


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Quite the contrary, I love EQ. It's great for squeezing the most out of your purchases, vs just continuously flushing money down the toilet always looking for the "perfect" sound.
> 
> And it's so easy with something like Rockbox, which allows you to make changes to a custom EQ profile, and then save that profile to the name of your headphone.


What's a good EQ app/player with EQ for the iPhone? So far, I found the Onkyo player quite decent.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 4, 2018)

skajohyros said:


> Is there a difference between the edr1 and edr2?


EDR1 is a bit heavier and feels more substantial while not being too heavy in the ears. Looks better than the cheaper appearing EDR2. Both designs are very simple and appear sexy mainly to purists [Bauhaus meets Mao]. Way sexier to me than the KZ ES3, for example, which look like the latest overbred Nike basketball sneaker whereas the EDRs look more like classic adidas sneakers such as the Gazelle.

In terms of sound, they are close to identical, the EDR1 may be a bit slimmer in the bass department but it is still relatively bass heavy. Sound is not a concern.

The EDR2 with mic/remote is easier found online. The EDR1 with mic I only found on eBay.

What sets them apart from the other KZ lines is that these are disappearing. They surely have been discontinued and still come in the classic minimalist maoist blue cardboard box.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> Sure. When you use micropore, bass and sub come up to a slightly warm level (perhaps 2-3dB more than ideal flat) and the whole balance goes from neutral/bright to neutral/warm. The problem is that bass gets a subtle bloaty boom to it (not a big deal honestly) but the perceived imaging and detail and resolution take a serious hit. Piercing a small hole in the tape is a very solid middle ground between modded and stock - you end up with a smaller vent hole but it is still there and sound gets a tiny bit more bass than stock.
> What makes T2 seriously good is how the slightly reduced bass brings up everything else and you only get a small headroom to play around until all the magic is gone to the bass presence.
> AudioBudget's graphs show a 15dB boost @50Hz with blu tack for front vent, that is 2.5 times more bass than stock - getting into a heavy V shape territory easily and T2 is just not made for this.
> 
> I understand the value of this kind of sites but I realized that how I hear things and how it's written on AudioBudget is very different in some crucial areas, most importantly the perception of overall tonal balance. I am not saying that I'm dismissing everything on that site, there is still lots of info there that has some weight, but not nearly as much as I thought before.



My experience with audiobudget (and I'm not the only one to mention this) is that Igor prefers BOOM BOOM BOOM bass, which seems to color/influence a lot of his opinions of gear. That's not necessarily a negative thing, it's more just something people should be aware of as it pertains to reviews.

It's helpful to know (and thus keep in context) the sound preferences of ANY reviewer. For example, @Vidal loves bright treble, and that often factors into his recommendations and opinions. Again, nothing wrong with that, it's his style and he mentions it throughout his site.

But it highlights an important point that I've learned. You generally have a much better chance of getting gear you actually like if you figure out 2-5 people (reviewers, HF members, etc) that have your same basic basic tastes (in music genre, same bands, headphone sound profile etc).

Even if those handful of people don't have large review sites/blogs. If they post on HF and say "OMG, I LOVE this; it makes X band sound like heaven" or "don't bother with this, I don't like it at all", then you know there's a high likelihood that you'd feel the same way too. That person doesn't have to go into fancy technical descriptions, supported by calibrated frequency graphs and whatnot. That level of detail isn't for everyone, and often confuses people.

What good is someone who makes a glowing review of particular gear on a flashy blog/website, when (unbeknownst to you) all they exclusively listen to is harpsichord solos, while you listen to nothing but rap?

And yes, I know we all hear things differently and blah blah blah. But that just backs up my point. If you find that you and your "few other people" are always spot on with one another's recommendations, then that means you DO hear things the same as those people. Maybe it's a perfect combination of ear canal structure, genres, and frequency range due to age or something - who knows, who cares - in the end if you like the gear they do that's the important thing right?


----------



## Slater (Feb 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> How do you remove the red nylon nozzle? Peel it off with a needle?
> 
> And, can you buy "KZ starline tips" somewhere? Can't find them on aliexpress.



Yup, you just lift the edge with a sewing needle, and it peels right up. The adhesive stays on the little round mesh 90% of the time, so you can save the stock mesh pieces on a piece of wax paper or parchment paper and reuse them on something else (or even put them back on for whatever reason).

Here's a photo showing what to expect (whats handy is that the screen sticks to the sewing needle after you pry it up, making it easy to transfer it to wax paper or whatever).




You can use the reverse method to apply the new tip to the nozzle - just stick the new stainless mesh to the tip of the sewing needle, and you'll have much more control to maneuver it into place when applying it to the IEM nozzle. Then when it's in place, gently hold it with your finger, slide the sewing needle out of the way, and gently press down on the mesh with your finger to get the adhesive ring to stick all the way around it's circumference.

As far as the tips, just search for "KZ ear tips" on Aliexpress, and you'll find them easily by looking for the picture of which tips are Starlines.

This is also how you find the other KZ tips Turbos/Whirlwinds, foam tips, "red core" silicone tips, coreless foam tips (ie marshmallow tips), etc.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> My experience with audiobudget (and I'm not the only one to mention this) is that Igor prefers BOOM BOOM BOOM bass, which seems to color/influence a lot of his opinions of gear. That's not necessarily a negative thing, it's more just something people should be aware of as it pertains to reviews.
> 
> It's helpful to know (and thus keep in context) the sound preferences of ANY reviewer. For example, @Vidal loves bright treble, and that often factors into his recommendations and opinions. Again, nothing wrong with that, it's his style and he mentions it throughout his site.
> 
> ...



I agree on all points. Igor loves stuff he can measure and we had a discussion on soundstage, an important factor he and the phonograph don't mention ("can't be measured"). But joy also cannot be measured and it exists.

Igor loves drum & bass and techno type stuff which does not really test the authenticity of music reproduction. For example, I used Dick Wagner's "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg" to test my UE900S. A great exercise for detecting separation, layering etc. Igor may have shot away his gunpowder a bit early in the season by crowning the Rock Zircons as the king of budget - while never revising this after so many better models were released. The Rock Zircon may have ben sensational at the time but they are somewhat vulgar to me...find the EDRs at 1/3 of the price match better sounding.

And yes, Vidal loves it bright and there is nothing wrong with that as long as the reader is aware of it. And he lets us know.

As to the many reviewers...here an analogy from science: a bad model is better than no model. That's why we should appreciate the work by Vidal and Igor and others, even if they have a different taste. Ideally, a review should be independent of taste, though.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> EDR1 is a bit heavier and feels more substantial while not being too heavy in the ears. Looks better than the cheaper appearing EDR2. Both designs are very simple and appear sexy mainly to purists [Bauhaus meets Mao]. Way sexier to me than the KZ ES3, for example, which look like the latest overbred Nike basketball sneaker whereas the EDRs look more like classic adidas sneakers such as the Gazelle.
> 
> In terms of sound, they are close to identical, the EDR1 may be a bit slimmer in the bass department but it is still relatively bass heavy. Sound is not a concern.
> 
> ...



Actually, my latest pair of EDR2 from Gearbest came in the new style white box, which tells me that KZ is still actively manufacturing them (at least the EDR2).


----------



## skajohyros

Slater said:


> Actually, my latest pair of EDR2 from Gearbest came in the new style white box, which tells me that KZ is still actively manufacturing them (at least the EDR2).


What is your take on these two?


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I agree on all points. Igor loves stuff he can measure and we had a discussion on soundstage, an important factor he and the phonograph don't mention ("can't be measured"). But joy also cannot be measured and it exists.
> 
> Igor loves drum and bass & techno type stuff which does not really test the authenticity of music reproduction. For example, I used Dick Wagner's "Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg" to test my UE900S. A great exercise for detecting separation, layering etc. Igor may have shot away his gunpowder a bit early in the season by crowning the Rock Zircons as the king of budget - while never revising this after so many better models were released. The Rock Zircon may have ben sensational at the time but they are vulgar to me.
> 
> ...



Well said. I tend to read a number of reviews as possible, because it is helpful and invaluable to get multiple opinions (especially if you see a common theme/pattern between them all; positive or negative). 

It's also appreciated when reviewers point out NON-SOUND related things that you may not have thought about or known, such as build quality, poor or great fit, fragile cables, microphonics, crap accessories, etc.

But at the end of the day, it's how YOU hear the gear that's ultimately important. That's why it's nice to pay particular attention to your handful of "twins/clones" - when they like or dislike something, you should take note if that makes sense.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 4, 2018)

Another reason why everybody on this discussion list should order an EDR1 or EDR2: because the best earphone is many earphones. And these $4 USD jewels help build experience in order to be able to competently evaluate the more expensive models. They should be used as one reference standard. I use them as well as certain highly-praised brandnames as testing reference (e.g. the Soundmagic E10C for the cheap KZs; the latter are better at 1/10 of the price).

Second, everybody should get one, because they are great and cost next to nothing. As simple as that.


----------



## Slater

skajohyros said:


> What is your take on these two?



By 2 I assume you mean the EDR1 and EDR2?

I've said it many times - you won't find a better IEM for the ridiculous $4-$5 price.

With cable or without cable, EDR1 or EDR2. Doesn't really matter much. Just pick which color your like better, and if you like a mic or not. You really can't go wrong.

They are both excellent sounding, both built like an army tank, both are comfortable and fit well (without behind-the-ears design or annoying bendy memory wires to fuss with), both drive easily from any source, and both are very easy to listen to - fun, energetic, engaging. Basically IEMs that will put a smile on your face that aren't going to offend anyone with their sound signature.

And if and when they break or die, you are out a few dollars. Every one of my personal ones are still going strong, and I find myself reaching for them a lot.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> What's a good EQ app/player with EQ for the iPhone? So far, I found the Onkyo player quite decent.



Unfortunately I really don't use the iPhone for "serious" listening. Just when out and it's inconvenient to use my DAP or DAP+AMP. So like at the park, while waiting at the Dr's office, streaming with Bluetooth, etc.

In those cases, I just leave the EQ flat or else find one of the cheesy built in iPhone EQ presets to tweak the sound (such as "bass booster" for something bass-anemic like 80's new wave for example, or "Electronic" preset for other stuff for example.

I don't even know if there are specific EQ apps for the iPhone (along the same lines as PowerAmp, etc). Others would have to chime in on that one.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> Unfortunately I really don't use the iPhone for "serious" listening. Just when out and it's inconvenient to use my DAP or DAP+AMP. So like at the park, while waiting at the Dr's office, streaming with Bluetooth, etc.
> 
> In those cases, I just leave the EQ flat or else find one of the cheesy built in iPhone EQ presets to tweak the sound (such as "bass booster" for something bass-anemic like 80's new wave for example, or "Electronic" preset for other stuff for example.
> 
> I don't even know if there are specific EQ apps for the iPhone (along the same lines as PowerAmp, etc). Others would have to chime in on that one.


I have the audioquest dragonfly but only use it at home as the dongle setup is a bit clunky. Outside, in the Canadian winter, it may freeze and break off . As said (kind of), the Onkyo player has an built-in EQ, and it also sports eq settings by some VIP musicians. I am sure, it is also available in an android version - and it is probably as good as it gets.

The fact that the $400 UE900S have iPhone controls means that the iPhone is good enough to be used with them.


----------



## glorfybe

Drumkrunk said:


> edr2 pound for pound is the real mvp


You've convinced me! Used 50 points at GB to knock them down to £2.22! Not the biggest risk ever


----------



## waveriderhawaii

HAHA!! I won!! So, there's this website called https://hot-china-dealz.com/ where you can sometimes find coupons and stuff. They had a KZ ZSR drawing/giveaway and I won!!  <-- me with my new ZSR's when they arrive.


************************************************************************
*KZ ZSR Hybrid HiFi Earphones Giveaway Entry*

Hey _________,

You won! Congratulations!
Just give us your complete adress.

Thanks a lot!
*******************************************


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> HAHA!! I won!! So, there's this website called https://hot-china-dealz.com/ where you can sometimes find coupons and stuff. They had a KZ ZSR drawing/giveaway and I won!!  <-- me with my new ZSR's when they arrive.
> 
> 
> ************************************************************************
> ...



Wow, congrats!

Let us know how you like them once they arrive!


----------



## Narayan23

Otto, how would you compare the EDR 1 to the UrbanFun Hybrid? You make a good case to buy the EDR but I don´t want "more of the same" if you know what I mean. TIA.


----------



## Otto Motor

Narayan23 said:


> Otto, how would you compare the EDR 1 to the UrbanFun Hybrid? You make a good case to buy the EDR but I don´t want "more of the same" if you know what I mean. TIA.


The UF cost four times as much and are very good. The EDR2 sound different and are obviously not "better". 
I have both and don't regret either purchase. And I use the EDR2 more often.
You have to decide for yourself whether you like a selection.


----------



## rpeebles

chinmie said:


> can't say about z5000 and the zs6, but i have the king and T2. The T2 has a more leaner and cleaner mids and highs, also more focused on the sub bass, while the King also compliments the bass with more forward and impactful midbass, resulting in more punchier overall preaentation (T2 is more laid back). King also has thicker soundstage, while the T2 is more "blacker" blackground and more spaced staging.


Sorry...but which is the "king" ?


----------



## rpeebles

Slater said:


> Quite the contrary, I love EQ. It's great for squeezing the most out of your purchases, vs just continuously flushing money down the toilet always looking for the "perfect" sound.
> 
> Now, I agree that I'd rather have gear that sounds the way I want without having to resort to EQ as a band-aid. But what would you rather have - an IEM you love (fit, build quality, micro details, separation, etc) and can tweak it a few dB and use the crap out of it and enjoy, or one that just sits in a drawer gathering dust because you don't want to EQ it a few dB?
> 
> ...



Dear Slater: Fully Agree ! With what player do you use Rockbox ? Thanks !


----------



## chinmie

rpeebles said:


> Sorry...but which is the "king" ?



the TFZ King


----------



## Slater

Narayan23 said:


> You make a good case to buy the EDR but I don´t want "more of the same" if you know what I mean. TIA.



Like a lot of ChiFI, they would be a side grade to a lot of IEMs we already own. It's not like they're going to crush or take the place of other IEMs.

They are just a dirt cheap option for a great clean sounding IEM to add to a collection (or keep as a backup IEM, or spare pair for your gym bag, glove box, school bag, etc).

And if you are new to ChiFi or the KZ brand, are are looking for a good recommendation to start your ChiFi journey (or are on an extreme budget or whatever), they are an easy "no-brainer" recommendation.


----------



## Slater

rpeebles said:


> Dear Slater: Fully Agree ! With what player do you use Rockbox ? Thanks !



I use Rockbox on my Sansa Clip+, xduoo X3, and iPod Classic 5.5 with 128GB SSD upgrade.

Although between all 3 players, I use the xduoo X3 the most due to the storage capacity (512GB) and best sound.

It is nice to have consistent firmware on all of the devices though. Anyone who has owned an iPhone can attest that it's very convenient and comfortable to be able to pick up any device from an iPod Touch to an iPhone X and have basically the same OS, nearly identical functionality, etc. Obviously hardware is different, but the point is that it's ONE OS to learn, ONE OS I can share non-music files between (playlists, settings, etc). It's very convenient.


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys!
My daily IEM, Tennmak Crazy Cello, stoped working and I'd like to replace them!
My budget is around $50 so what would you recommend? I like my Crazy Cello, but the bass is sometimes a little bit too strong.
Detachable cables would be a plus (2 pin or MMCX).
I've been looking at the Tin Audio T2 but I haven't come to the forum in a while so more option could have appeared.

Thank you!


----------



## SilverLodestar

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys!
> My daily IEM, Tennmak Crazy Cello, stoped working and I'd like to replace them!
> My budget is around $50 so what would you recommend? I like my Crazy Cello, but the bass is sometimes a little bit too strong.
> Detachable cables would be a plus (2 pin or MMCX).
> ...


You absolutely cannot go wrong with the T2. They’re an amazing <$50 IEM for sure.


----------



## Otto Motor

SilverLodestar said:


> You absolutely cannot go wrong with the T2. They’re an amazing <$50 IEM for sure.


I second the T2. But please don't put blue tack in the holes or other things like that. They are great out of the box.


----------



## vladstef

SilverLodestar said:


> You absolutely cannot go wrong with the T2. They’re an amazing <$50 IEM for sure.



+1


----------



## vladstef

Otto Motor said:


> I second the T2. But please don't put blue tack in the holes or other things like that. They are great out of the box.



Agree on the blu tack but I'd recommend exploring with micropore tape and front vent, no harm can be done.


----------



## Otto Motor

I would like to recommend another cheapo: the Inpher Fuqing B-2, for which I paid $3.19 incl. shipping.
It is built well (half metal, half plastic) and has an attractive orange cable...but no microphone or remote.

The Fuqing are as good as the name implies. They have an astonishable depth, unbelievable mids, normal treble and rather a strong bass. That bass is not even particularly unfocussed, just really strong.

The Fuqing are some of the bestselling earphones on ali and deservedly so.

And yes, you can really use them for listening to music, especially if you like bass.

Another no brainer at $3.19.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 4, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Agree on the blu tack but I'd recommend exploring with micropore tape and front vent, no harm can be done.


OK, micropore tape can't do much harm. The danger is downgrading an audiophile-tuned earphone at a low price into a $20 V-shaped monster. The bass it comes with is perfectly normal. If you want a strong bass, buy a $20 V-shaped monster and save your money. Or get the Fuqing for $3.19.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I would like to recommend another cheapo: the Inpher Fuqing B-2, for which I paid $3.19 incl. shipping.
> It is built well (half metal, half plastic) and has an attractive orange cable...but no microphone or remote.
> 
> The Fuqing are as good as the name implies. They have an astonishable depth, unbelievable mids, normal treble and rather a strong bass. That bass is not even particularly unfocussed, just really strong.
> ...



Sounds like some Fuqing good advice there Otto.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> I would like to recommend another cheapo: the Inpher Fuqing B-2, for which I paid $3.19 incl. shipping.
> It is built well (half metal, half plastic) and has an attractive orange cable...but no microphone or remote.
> 
> The Fuqing are as good as the name implies. They have an astonishable depth, unbelievable mids, normal treble and rather a strong bass. That bass is not even particularly unfocussed, just really strong.
> ...


What do you mean by “astonishable depth” and “unbelievable mids”?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well i want to know how you made a small hole in t2 front vent micropore...@vladstef
> 
> Second, i want to ask all the guys present..
> 
> Well tinaudio t2 vs zhiyin z5000 vs kz zs6 vs tfz king


Z5000 are more musical than both T2 and ZS6 IMO 
Magic can't feel ''artificial''. Even if colored.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I want the largest soundstage iem possible in neutral category of sound signature.

Because it is easy to eq them to my ear. Ear Impedance mismatch.

I want the it under 60$


----------



## fluteloop (Feb 5, 2018)

glorfybe said:


> You've convinced me! Used 50 points at GB to knock them down to £2.22! Not the biggest risk ever



for that money it's a no brainer. when I lived in london 8 years ago I paid about £4 for some jvc marshmallows. I still have them, i tested them the other day after many years. the Ed2's smash them to pieces without mercy... in jvc's defence these are the 33's and at the time I didn't know if there were other types I just remembered "marshmallow" and saw the  £4 price tag and thought, why not.

ED2's are awesome for the money and £2.22 and free Shipping? at that price you almost cannot have any complaints. just be prepared to do some cable clipping use a paper clip or something, keep it under your shirt or clipped to your shirt,  the cable is noisy but it's durable, one of the better materials for durability so it's only a problem if your letting the cable bang around if you're moving.

Give them time to mellow and your brain to adjust, I'm listening to some right now on this xduoo x3 and they can also take some power too... and can get scary loud before distorting.. most genre's i've thrown at them sound nice, some genre's really go hard,  like Really Dirty bassy funk with Trumpet stabs etc sound really good. I think high pitched tom toms sound a bit pale on these but I  never heard those unless some bands drummer is a nutter, I listen to mostly Slamming Funk think, Rufus Thomas, bootsie's Crew ,Zapp + Rog,  Ike T,  fatback, med Mart + wood,  etc., Neuro-ish Dnb, Noisia, insideinfo, receptor, teddy killerz. G-Funk hip hop, Kurupt, eastsidaz, Miami Bass, underground nyc hippetty swiggetyy, bitta michael jacksons 70's and 80's era stuff.

I also listen to podcasts and things like that the ed2 has pretty much handled all of that. I listen to various metal bands too and haven't complained too much about the ed2's sound. i will do sublte eq's here and there if i'm feeling particularly pedantic, which is rare, I can leave them un eq'd for most of the time but i'm complacent and get tired of mucking around with eq's etc these days I basically turn the volume up or down, or if I'm feeling particularly saucy i'll grab a specific phone for a specific genre if i'm planning on hunkering down for a few hours of serious musical appreciation, for any other time the ed2's are great, zircons might also get some use, it's early days though.

edit. Meshuggah sounds pretty good on ed2 as well. if that helps anyone.


----------



## Rayners

Hello ! It's been a few month since i've got my Tinaudio T2 and i'm nearly entierly satisfied, but i've some issues with the tips and the MMCX cable that is showing some signs of failure...

So for you what are the best tips (silicone please) and the best MMCX cable that suits well the Tinaudio T2 please (but not too expensive) ?

Thank you


----------



## rpeebles

Slater said:


> I use Rockbox on my Sansa Clip+, xduoo X3, and iPod Classic 5.5 with 128GB SSD upgrade.
> 
> Although between all 3 players, I use the xduoo X3 the most due to the storage capacity (512GB) and best sound.
> 
> It is nice to have consistent firmware on all of the devices though. Anyone who has owned an iPhone can attest that it's very convenient and comfortable to be able to pick up any device from an iPod Touch to an iPhone X and have basically the same OS, nearly identical functionality, etc. Obviously hardware is different, but the point is that it's ONE OS to learn, ONE OS I can share non-music files between (playlists, settings, etc). It's very convenient.



Dear Slater, thank you for the valuable info !
Best regards,
Robert


----------



## TLDRonin

Rayners said:


> Hello ! It's been a few month since i've got my Tinaudio T2 and i'm nearly entierly satisfied, but i've some issues with the tips and the MMCX cable that is showing some signs of failure...
> 
> So for you what are the best tips (silicone please) and the best MMCX cable that suits well the Tinaudio T2 please (but not too expensive) ?
> 
> Thank you


What happened to the stock cable? The stock cable that is included is probably better than anything you can get under $20.

If they broke, you could get the mmcx cable made by KZ for just under $10.



For tips, KZ starlines seem to be the go to cheap tips. Spiral dots and spinfits are good, but much pricier in comparison


----------



## LordZero

Slater said:


> A few years ago I was on a quest for a standalone portable EQ. They are rare birds indeed (I'm only aware of a small handful that ever came out over the years), and I eventually gave up.
> 
> 99% of the people that talk about equalizers are using built-in EQ functionality on their phones (natively or via apps) or DAP media players. For example the FiiO DAPs (and many others) have built in equalizers. Some only have built in profiles, some support 1 custom profiles, and some support infinite custom profiles.
> 
> I use the EQ built into Rockbox on my xduoo X3. It's highly customizable, and supports infinite custom profiles (which can be named whatever you want).



the Xduoo X3 have file limit? You can browse by folder and shuffle every music?

My Cayin N3 have a file limit of 20000, I can browse per folder without the file limit, but I can't shuffle in folder mode


----------



## Slater

LordZero said:


> the Xduoo X3 have file limit? You can browse by folder and shuffle every music?
> 
> My Cayin N3 have a file limit of 20000, I can browse per folder without the file limit, but I can't shuffle in folder mode



For playlists (such as shuffle), the limit is 32,000 files. (However, if you want to go even higher you technically could).

https://download.rockbox.org/daily/...lipplus/rockbox-buildch8.html#x10-1430008.5.2

I have (2) 256GB cards, and both are full. I have ~24k files last time I checked.

And like the N3, if you browse in folder mode, it's theoretically limited only by the size of your memory cards.

I can't wait until 400GB or 512GB cards come down in price


----------



## LordZero

Slater said:


> For playlists (such as shuffle), the limit is 32,000 files. (However, if you want to go even higher you technically could).
> 
> https://download.rockbox.org/daily/...lipplus/rockbox-buildch8.html#x10-1430008.5.2
> 
> ...



Thanks, that is amazing and it works fast?

Wish I have searched more about that model  Would love to have the shuffle option in my Cayin for my library which are now over 20.000

how they compare in terms of sound and quality?


----------



## rpeebles

LordZero said:


> Thanks, that is amazing and it works fast?
> 
> Wish I have searched more about that model  Would love to have the shuffle option in my Cayin for my library which are now over 20.000
> 
> how they compare in terms of sound and quality?



Thanks, that is very helpful ! Talking about sound+quality+ facilities, any idea how the Xduoo X20 does ? Mucha appreciate your help.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rpeebles said:


> Thanks, that is very helpful ! Talking about sound+quality+ facilities, any idea how the Xduoo X20 does ? Mucha appreciate your help.


Wait for mine to arrive today....but as I always have earphones in the ears Postman knock at the door desperately and I don't answer...cannot depart from my IEM that are still stock in my ears, this morning its the: MACAW GT600S, the most comfortable and beautifull hybrid drivers I try yet

Once will have the X20 I will share impressions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-xduoo-x-serie-dap-x20-x10-x3-xduoo-are-on-fire.867522/


----------



## nders (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey guys, can anyone share  with me comparisons of the Samsung galaxy s8 earphones tuned by akg compared to the big chifi hitters like the ta t2, zy  z5000, urbanfun, uiisii cm5 etc? Straight out of "basic" sources like a mobile phone.

I have the akg s8 iem and I find them extremely good, especially with the fact that they are basically "free".

(not really an audiophile in recent years  but I believe I do appreciate good audio)

On the other hand. I have memt x5 which I think is way too colored. Games and some genre of music sounded very weird with them so I'm not exactly pleased with them.

I'm looking for recommendations for  any chifi iem that's a definite upgrade to the s8 akg.  I'd like something warm and have quality bass while not sacrificing the vocals and treble  too much, better if not at all.

Thanks!


----------



## MAntunes

SilverLodestar said:


> You absolutely cannot go wrong with the T2. They’re an amazing <$50 IEM for sure.





Otto Motor said:


> I second the T2. But please don't put blue tack in the holes or other things like that. They are great out of the box.





vladstef said:


> +1



Thanks a lot! I'll probably go with the T2.
Do you know if there is going to be Chinese New Year sales on AliExpress?


----------



## loomisjohnson

nders said:


> Hey guys, can anyone share  with me comparisons of the Samsung galaxy s8 earphones tuned by akg compared to the big chifi hitters like the ta t2, zy  z5000, urbanfun, uiisii cm5 etc? Straight out of "basic" sources like a mobile phone.
> 
> I have the akg s8 iem and I find them extremely good, especially with the fact that they are basically "free".
> 
> ...


the s8 sounds pretty good; v-shaped with nice highs and good resolution, tho i thought them a little bass-lite and that the mids were kinda flat. the t2 and the urbanfun are to my ears a substantial upgrade--richer and more engaging overall. haven't heard the z5000 or the uiisii, but both have their fans here


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Anyone know anything about these: 
Tiandirenhe TH20 Original MMCX Cable for Shure SE215 SE535 SE846 Earphone Dynamic 10mm Units HIFI Customized Sport Headset 
http://s.aliexpress.com/mUn2eeum?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)

A ~$10 CAD MMCX IEM sounds interesting :O


----------



## Slater (Feb 5, 2018)

LordZero said:


> Thanks, that is amazing and it works fast?
> 
> Wish I have searched more about that model  Would love to have the shuffle option in my Cayin for my library which are now over 20.000
> 
> how they compare in terms of sound and quality?



Yeah, no lag or slowness that I've ever seen.

I don't have a Cayin N3 to compare it to, but the xduoo X3 sounds great - very musical, no hissing or humming, line out, decent amount of power for a variety of gear, low impedance, etc etc.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wait for mine to arrive today....*but as I always have earphones in the ears Postman knock at the door desperately and I don't answer*...cannot depart from my IEM that are still stock in my ears, this morning its the: MACAW GT600S, the most comfortable and beautifull hybrid drivers I try yet
> 
> Once will have the X20 I will share impressions here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-xduoo-x-serie-dap-x20-x10-x3-xduoo-are-on-fire.867522/



If you are in USA sign up at USPS.com for both email and text notifications. At least where I live they enter the info before they even leave the truck to deliver it to you. I get the text on my phone and I answer the door before the mail man even gets there. Of course if you are listening to your earphones at the time, it will only help if you are using your cell phone for your media player, if you see its notification light go on, or if it vibrates.


----------



## paulindss

Reiceved these. Didn't had the chance to listen too much and i don't really believe in burn in, but here are my First impressions. They have not my most familiar signature. But are a good Bright analitycal iem. Not as agressive as a Zst. And with more natural Bass response. They can easily substite the swing ie800 that i gave to someone, as my Bright analitycal choose. They have airyness. Not as much as swing. But they aren't nearly as agressive and do not miss details. The soundstage and imaging is good. Bottom line, these are a easy listening Bass light -but not missing, and clear iem. Gorgeous and sleek. Looks Premium. For those who likes treble, These are a easy pick up. The tips that comes with them are awful. And they can offer a Very good amount of Bass with eq when you are in the mood

Would buy again. I paid knly 15$ in 11/11. Very good the sound and build quality.


----------



## rpeebles

paulindss said:


> Reiceved these. Didn't had the chance to listen too much and i don't really believe in burn in, but here are my First impressions. They have not my most familiar signature. But are a good Bright analitycal iem. Not as agressive as a Zst. And with more natural Bass response. They can easily substite the swing ie800 that i gave to someone, as my Bright analitycal choose. They have airyness. Not as much as swing. But they aren't nearly as agressive and do not miss details. The soundstage and imaging is good. Bottom line, these are a easy listening Bass light -but not missing, and clear iem. Gorgeous and sleek. Looks Premium. For those who likes treble, These are a easy pick up. The tips that comes with them are awful. And they can offer a Very good amount of Bass with eq when you are in the mood
> 
> Would buy again. I paid knly 15$ in 11/11. Very good the sound and build quality.



Dear Paulidss interesting ! What make & model are they & what do they cost /from where ? Thanks !


----------



## paulindss (Feb 5, 2018)

rpeebles said:


> Dear Paulidss interesting ! What make & model are they & what do they cost /from where ? Thanks !



These are the EMI-CI 800. Or TIMMKO C630. They are from a manufacturer that sells them in thousands some brands can buy e resell them. You can find them for a Variety of names. They sell on Amazon and Aliexpress and are ia hybrid dual driver. Prices varies from 15-25 usually.

Here you cand find a detailed Review of them from Vidal. They are one of the highest scores on Vidal site: https://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/

Amazon 25$: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071...ds=TIMMKOO&dpPl=1&dpID=41DI46Ge3iL&ref=plSrch

Aliexpress 18$ - 4$ shipping by epacket, price in app:
http://s.aliexpress.com/Uzmy6NBz?fromSns=Copy

The same vendor of the last one has the same e-mi listed as 16$. I don't know the difference.


----------



## rpeebles

paulindss said:


> These are the EMI-CI 800. Or TIMMKO C630. They are from a manufacturer that sells them in thousands some brands can buy e resell them. You can find them for a Variety of names. They sell on Amazon and Aliexpress and are ia hybrid dual driver. Prices varies from 15-25 usually.
> 
> Here you cand find a detailed Review of them from Vidal. They are one of the highest scores on Vidal site: https://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/
> 
> ...



Dear paulindss: Thank you for such valuable & complete information. Much appreciated !!


----------



## paulindss

rpeebles said:


> Dear paulindss: Thank you for such valuable & complete information. Much appreciated !!



You are welcome. These have me every time i listen to them. Its not a cheap sound signature and actually not usual for the cheaper iems. For us reaching for valuable chi-fi they are a awesome option. A keeper in my small colection. The iems that are impressing me more recently are the ones that not miss mids mids too much. The einsear did impress me in that regard but are on the Warmer side. These also have good mids, But are on the Bright side.


----------



## TLDRonin

MAntunes said:


> Thanks a lot! I'll probably go with the T2.
> Do you know if there is going to be Chinese New Year sales on AliExpress?




I'm pretty sure many stores on ali close during new years


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Reiceved these. Didn't had the chance to listen too much and i don't really believe in burn in, but here are my First impressions. They have not my most familiar signature. But are a good Bright analitycal iem. Not as agressive as a Zst. And with more natural Bass response. They can easily substite the swing ie800 that i gave to someone, as my Bright analitycal choose. They have airyness. Not as much as swing. But they aren't nearly as agressive and do not miss details. The soundstage and imaging is good. Bottom line, these are a easy listening Bass light -but not missing, and clear iem. Gorgeous and sleek. Looks Premium. For those who likes treble, These are a easy pick up. The tips that comes with them are awful. And they can offer a Very good amount of Bass with eq when you are in the mood
> 
> Would buy again. I paid knly 15$ in 11/11. Very good the sound and build quality.



What about the EDR2 you showed also? You likey likey?

As far as the bass on the EMI CI-880, if you put a small piece of micropore over that tiny little vent on the side of the nozzle (as seen in the 1st photo), it will up the bass without messing with the other frequencies. If you just seal it off altogether, it will bump it even more.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> What about the EDR2 you showed also? You likey likey?
> 
> As far as the bass on the EMI CI-880, if you put a small piece of micropore over that tiny little vent on the side of the nozzle (as seen in the 1st photo), it will up the bass without messing with the other frequencies. If you just seal it off altogether, it will bump it even more.



Oh, thx, i will try.

I'm loving EDR2. So musical. They were just on the table so i just took the photo of the two together. Both bealtiful silver pistons iem's


----------



## NeonHD (Feb 8, 2018)

So my third pair of the Sony MH1Cs had arrived and I thought it would be pretty interesting to compare them to the KZ ED9, considering how much I've talked about both of them.

*Sony MH1C vs KZ ED9 Showdown*

*In terms of bass... *both offer a strong bass impact and have similar decay times (moderately quick yet a tad slow, but not laggy). The difference here is that—unlike the ED9—the MH1C has more emphasis on sub-bass and a bit less emphasis on the mid and upper bass. I'd say it's about 60/40 of sub-bass/mid-bass for the MH1C and 40/60 for the ED9. If you want a more controlled bass, the MH1C wins here. Otherwise, the ED9 has a more far potent bass impact overall.

*In terms of mids...* both IEMs produce relatively neutral mids that aren't upfront or recessed. The only difference is that the mids are a bit more clearer on the MH1C than on the ED9. This is probably because the MH1C produces less mid-upper bass bloat than the ED9, thus leaving its lower mids unaffected.
UPDATE: The mids on the ED9 actually sound fuller and more upfront, but not clearer. Thus they provide a lot more body to your music compared to the MH1C's smooth and silky signature.

*In terms of treble...* Well here is where they are drastically different. When it comes to treble clarity, the ED9 takes the win. The ED9 has that nice peak in the lower treble that just makes everything sound crisp and clear. In contrast, the MH1C does not. Of course there are benefits to having a recessed lower treble like not being overly sibilant. However when it comes to high treble—and many overlook this part, they both excel amazingly. Both offer incredible amounts of sparkle and detail in the upper highs, with the ED9 revealing a bit more of the upper high frequencies which can thus get a little bit splashy. However the MH1C has a more louder and more prominent upper treble, if that even makes sense (context: The usual vinyl fizzing background noise in Gramatik's tracks are more louder on the MH1C).

*In terms of soundstage...* It's only a matter of two dimensionality vs. three-dimensionality. There really isn't any super defined soundstage for the MH1C, it's either left, right, or center. The ED9 on the other hand has that 3D depth that makes you think that sounds are pooping out of your head. The MH1C only seems to extend just right above your forehead. Both are immensely good at accurate instrument placement though.
UPDATE: Okay let me change something. The MH1C actually has a pretty wide soundstage, it's just that it's presented in a 2D linear matter. 

*In terms of detail retrieval...* The ED9 wins. The MH1C overall just isn't that revealing. Only its upper highs show some micro-detail. [/SIZE]

*SUMMARY:*

Okay so in layman terms, the MH1C sounds much more smooth, more laidback, and generally less "in your face". The ED9, on the other hand, offering a much more exciting sound signature that—with its 3D soundstage positioning—really makes your music come to life.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Yeah, no lag or slowness that I've ever seen.
> 
> I don't have a Cayin N3 to compare it to, but the xduoo X3 sounds great - very musical, no hissing or humming, line out, decent amount of power for a variety of gear, low impedance, etc etc.


I’m curious, is the xduoo x3 supposed to make a very light background noise? Like, it’s a very faint “noise”, but I can tell it’s there since it goes away when I unplug my iem


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> I’m curious, is the xduoo x3 supposed to make a very light background noise? Like, it’s a very faint “noise”, but I can tell it’s there since it goes away when I unplug my iem



Not that I've ever noticed. My noise floor is as quiet as a mouse.

Perhaps it depends on the IEM (like the result of some kind of specific matchup or should I say mismatch)? For example, some complain that the Magaosi K5 has a slight hiss with some sources.

Or does your do it with any IEM or headphone, regardless of impedance?

Does it do it on just the headphone jack, or the line out also? What is your gain set at? And what is your volume set at? Do you use Rockbox or the stock firmware?

I would also ask your question on the following 2 threads, to check with other X3 owners as well:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/xduoo-x3-dsd-24bit-192khz-cs4398-chip-lossless-music-player.782912/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rockbox-xduoo-x3.803844/


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Not that I've ever noticed. My noise floor is as quiet as a mouse.
> 
> Perhaps it depends on the IEM (like the result of some kind of specific matchup or should I say mismatch)? For example, some complain that the Magaosi K5 has a slight hiss with some sources.
> 
> ...


It doesn't change with volume, I'm running rockbox, and it happens with all 3 of my IEMs (Although I can't really tell with my KSC75s)


It doesn't happen with the lineout side, and my sound setting are the same as the settings you posted on the x3 thread.


----------



## fluteloop (Feb 6, 2018)

just received Rock zircon Nano (not too bad, Build quality is nice, they're light and comfortable, Good Included Silicon tips. , decent low end, adequate Mid clarity., treble is recessed 'almost' muddy, EQ's alright but comfortable in flat config.. a powerful sounding speaker which is nice, personally, I would probably just use my ed2 over it - these will be given to my sister.) , remax s1pro (Disappears on your head, small and compact and comfortable however sound not so great, weak speaker, the sound is clear enough but it's weak and not very dynamic and amping it feels like a waste of time - probably a good gym/job/exercise phone - one of the most comfy and light monitors i've tried - isolation decent too- but I can't recommend it on sound alone)

Baseus EL-01 - Bass monster. strictly for people who want bloated low end, the sub-freqs actually sound reasonably controlled too which is surprising because it sound like a horrible phone off the bat... but it's not 'bad' sound if you're looking for low end strength on a budget... EQ's a must on this one. (I can't recommend this one unless you are on a budget and want heavy low end - like if you have sensitive ears and treble grates on you then these are for you) 

My new Silver edr2 (new white packaging) sounds horrible compared to my 100+ hours use (Bronze/gold) ED2. I remember being unimpressed with the (bronze) Ed2 initially but then I amped them and flogged them with various sine waves <100hz and brown/pink cycles... and they became sweet. night and day comparison with the fresh out of the box edr2.


----------



## fluteloop (Feb 6, 2018)

awe inspiring,  Breathtaking... Luxurious Texture. Debilitating Bass response. Herculetan Power.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well please review kz zsr

Its launched....

And yeah


I got zhi yin z5000

They made mistake again with this item but not blunder like qt5...

Its deep and musical...that's correct.

Tesla driver feel is present....but my question is why it is tall and deep but not at all wide....

Tin audio T2 fairs far better than this

And 

My friend got tfz king pro


Man these a legend.

They neutralised king, lowered distortion if any one can hear like I don

And legendary PRaT

Well as fast as BA driver in EDM...a little slow I guess...

And very detailed in slow song.....

Soundstage was accurately round and big..

Image was a tad better.

But then the real musicality......a little boring for warmish or coldish guys.

But I loved it.


It is out of my budget but will save to get it.


@Slater @Otto Motor 


@Steve13 well I am talking this sort of signature from new kinera H3 and expect you make this sort of sound, but more refined by hybrid driver arrangement

Well I love kinera H3 but sorta hate it too.

What I need....my perspective.

A tighter but big sub bass...little allevated
Smooth flat  mids from 90hz to 1.2khz(where all information of vocals and mids lie)

A sparkle 1.5dB up from 1.4khz and flat till 6khz.


And tamed smooth high. All treble has to be flattened out from old kinera....smaller peaks acceptable but old treble seriously made cymbal mettalic sharp...


----------



## fluteloop

Otto Motor said:


> I second the T2. But please don't put blue tack in the holes or other things like that. They are great out of the box.



Otto, you wouldn't have tried the Advanced s2000 have you ?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Drumkrunk.....no idea with s2000 but tried model 3


Those are so well tuned high res that they really made some sense to me...

They sound perfect to ultimates refinement under 100$ or i will say 150$


----------



## fluteloop

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Drumkrunk.....no idea with s2000 but tried model 3
> 
> 
> Those are so well tuned high res that they really made some sense to me...
> ...



interesting, thank you


----------



## Otto Motor

Drumkrunk said:


> Otto, you wouldn't have tried the Advanced s2000 have you ?


No!


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Drumkrunk said:


> awe inspiring,  Breathtaking... Luxurious Texture. Debilitating Bass response. Herculetan Power.



... Are you describing what?
.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 6, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> So my third pair of the Sony MH1Cs had arrived and I thought it would be pretty interesting to compare them to the KZ ED9, considering how much I've talked about both of them.
> 
> *Sony MH1C vs KZ ED9 Showdown*
> 
> ...




Thanks for bringing up the Sonys and ED9. When I received the ED9, I went for the shiny, golden filters that give you more than enough bass. The more neutral sounding brass filters were no option for me at the time.

I could never get used to the ED9. They were fatiguing to me - don't know why - and sounded closed and crowded. I preferred the much cheaper EDR1/2 and HDS1/3.

After the Tinaudio T2 experience, I changed to brass filters: less, more natural bass, overall brighter, and a wider stage. Suddenly much better sounding to me than 1 year ago.  That's education.

But adding more bass to the bassy golden filters....not sure why this is desirable.


----------



## fluteloop

@chinmie Thank you, Friend


----------



## tehidiot

Can anyone recomend me a good budget (say <50$?) neutral IEM


----------



## paulindss

tehidiot said:


> Can anyone recomend me a good budget (say <50$?) neutral IEM



One of the of most considered iems on this thrad is the Tin audio T2, exactly because of Its neutralish signature. You can search for Tin audio T2 on the search bar and read what people who got them think. There are also reviews on the internet on them.


----------



## Storyteller (Feb 6, 2018)

Just received these *CI880/C630* from Aliexpress under the "_2018 3.5MM Water Drop In-ear Hi-Fi Music Headsets HD Speaker Noise Reduction earbud headphones For Smartphone for computer_" name... and they seem to be the real deal for 13€. But the odd thing about these are the Burn-in instructions included.









These methods seem a little bit whacky to me. Anyway, I thought this was kind of curious.
The earphones sound great for that price and already replaced my modded KZ ZS3 as everyday IEM.
They provide almost as good isolation as ZS3 with foam tips. I am using Comply TS-400 Medium.
Button controls work with Fiio X1 as in Play/Pause Next/Prev track with +/-. In iPod touch, the +/- buttons control volume and Play/Pause work the same. The only downside is the cable. When taken out of the box, cable is deformed in several places. I'm trying to tame the plasticky shape with transparent tape, as it shares the same color, but I'm not confident.
I'll burn them as usual, with normal music at normal levels. I don't think these exotic rituals are necessary.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 6, 2018)

Storyteller said:


> Just received these *CI880/C630* from Aliexpress under the "_2018 3.5MM Water Drop In-ear Hi-Fi Music Headsets HD Speaker Noise Reduction earbud headphones For Smartphone for computer_" name... and they seem to be the real deal for 13€. But the odd thing about these are the Burn-in instructions included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The package is exactly the same as mine Listed as 25$ in the e-mi store. You surely got the real Deal. And you make sure to remove the black plastic adhesive from the nozzle right ?



I stayed almost one hour listening to them with the filter and thinking the sound was thin lol.


----------



## Storyteller (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh  There are black filters in the nozzle. Thanks for that, I didn´t know.

I've just removed them, but I had some trouble with the second one. It's a two-layer filter, with the black one on top and the metallic ultra-fine sheet underneath.
The first black filter peeled just fine. The second one stuck with the metallic sheet and both came out, so I separated them and re-applied the metal one to the nozzle.
Maybe the sound is a little bit more trebble-focused but a little less warm. But just a little bit.
I´ve decided to leave the filters on. If burn-in changes anything in the sound signature maybe I can try some experiments.


----------



## paulindss

Storyteller said:


> Oh. There are black filters in the nozzle. Thanks for that, I didn´t know.
> 
> I've just removed them, but I had some trouble with the second one. It's a two-layer filter, with the black one on top and the metallic ultra-fine sheet underneath.
> The first black filter was peeled just fine. The second one was stuck with the metallic sheet and both came out, so I separated them and re-applied the metal one to the nozzle.
> ...



Yeah, the filter is glued to the nozzle and the nozzle is quite fragile. Well, If you prefer the sound without the filter, it's up to you. I was liking the sound with the filters on, until I did an A / B with the einsear T2 and tought that the sound in e-mi was too thin and lacking life. So i took of, and voi la! A full, lively and detailed sound. So, If i was you i would try Brain burn in with the filters off. But it's your call. And yeah, they are treble focussed iems, but i find them less fatiguing than your swing or Zst. I see you have a FiiO e70k like Mine. They are a warm source. E-mi without filter and +2 Bass on them would sound Just fine. But i like them without filter even on my phone.


----------



## Otto Motor

Got a question on a pricier set: Focal recently updated their Sphear to Sphear S. Specs and manual remained the same. Does anybody know what has changed?


----------



## vladstef

I decided to mess around with broken RT-1 dynamic driver. I managed to open them up without any damage to the membrane, unwind a little bit of coil wires and solder them again to the back circuit board.
Some miracle happened and the speaker actually works. This was the first time that I attempted to do something like this and the fact that it works baffles me. I also have the most basic of equipment, go figure...

The only issue has been the substance used to cover these coil wires on the back of the driver. I used a chewing gum and a bit of tape over it so that it isn't sticky - strokes of a genius obviously. But hey, if it works...

I am going to experiment a bit but then I will attempt to rebuild Auglamour RT-1 with it's single dynamic driver and a front vent of sorts where the BAs were originally.


----------



## Slater (Feb 6, 2018)

paulindss said:


> The package is exactly the same as mine Listed as 25$ in the e-mi store. You surely got the real Deal. And you make sure to remove the black plastic adhesive from the nozzle right ?
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed almost one hour listening to them with the filter and thinking the sound was thin lol.



Why on earth they did that is beyond me.


----------



## paulindss

So, a few pages back people here mentioned these Yersen Fen-2000, at the same time they appeared on audiobudget FB and the guy seems to like them very much.

Well, i am wanting Tin Audio T2 for a few time, but these Yersen appeared and they have such a incredible package that i think i will borrow them instead of saving money for the next Tin Audio deal.
So i take the FR Graphs of of the two and improvised a comparirsion as you can see below.

The black line is Tin Audio and the Blue is Yersen. The graphs belonh to the site credited.

By the Fr graphs the Yersen maybe are indeed a great deal. Links to them can be achieved in that thread. Just use search buttom. Some people here, i think two, grabbed them, so lets wait for the impression, Anyway i think i'm grabbing these by the end of the week lol.


 

I know that Igor had a probem with head-fi in the past but the original work and information of audiobudget.com should be credited.

I would be happy to read some interpretation of the comparision FR graph of the most experienced ones. I know it just measures volume, but anyway.

Off topic: @Nymphonomaniac, I received the TDA1305 that i got under your recommendation, but mine its just one chip, not dual. 10$ and they are insanely good for the price. You only need to avoid bright headphones with them. They are not warm and super detailed, A better high end resolution then my Fiio E70k. It's not better then the FiiO, but it's a different signature that matches my superlux better then the FiiO. The two together provides a crystal clear sound, but the e-mi doesn't go as well with them as it goes with the Fiio, you know. They should be able to drive ~100 ohms well by the volume that i got with the superlux and faaeal 64ohms. I'm flattered.


For those who are interested here's the link for information(unavailble), aparantly this chip where used in ancients high end amplifiers, they must be almost free for the manufacturer of the board: https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/CM10...SB-Sound-Card-DAC-Decoder-5V/32573606443.html


----------



## Storyteller

Slater said:


> Why on earth they did that is beyond me.



Well, in my case, they are not black plastic adhesive patches. They are black filters like the ones you find on so many IEMs. They are part of the the design and are clearly stuck to the ultra-thin grill underneath. Maybe there are different models and material around, but mine are clearly filters. And after some tinkering, they do not block sound at all, or at least I can't really find a substantial difference.

To make a comparison, they are half the thickness of the ones in RE-400 and similar or a bit thinner than the ones in KZ ZS3.

Maybe they produced different versions and materials over time.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> So, a few pages back people here mentioned these Yersen Fen-2000, at the same time they appeared on audiobudget FB and the guy seems to like them very much.
> 
> Well, i am wanting Tin Audio T2 for a few time, but these Yersen appeared and they have such a incredible package that i think i will borrow them instead of saving money for the next Tin Audio deal.
> So i take the FR Graphs of of the two and improvised a comparirsion as you can see below.
> ...



graphs don't tell about soundstaging and frequency bleeding though..so be wary..

also if relying on the graphs, the Yersen would have thin mid bass and even thinner sub bass, and that is compared to the T2 than is already quite lean on bass department. I think i'll wait for more reviews before taking a dive


----------



## Slater (Feb 6, 2018)

paulindss said:


> The black line is Tin Audio and the Blue is Yersen.



Holy moly, I guess I never realized how bass light the Tin Audio T2 is.

This is the 1st time I've seen a FR graph. And yes, I understand FR doesn't tell the whole story. But they can still give an idea of what to expect (at least with regards to the actual sound, not other characteristics).

I assume the bass is the reason why a lot of people recommend the mods to the bass port (blue tac, micropore, etc)?

I know they have good mids, and people seem to rave about them in general. But I'm kinda glad I didn't jump on the T2 hype train.

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Slater

Storyteller said:


>



I can't help but notice your strain reliefs. Why do they look jacked up/tore up? Maybe it's the lighting or the angle of the photo, but mine don't look like that.

Regular wear and tear?


----------



## Storyteller

Slater said:


> I can't help but notice your strain reliefs. Why do they look jacked up/tore up? Maybe it's the lighting or the angle of the photo, but mine don't look like that.
> 
> Regular wear and tear?



I'm trying to tame them into shape with some white tape. They arrived bent yesterday because of the cable folding inside that rubber box.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Holy moly, I guess I never realized how bass light the Tin Audio T2 is.
> 
> This is the 1st time I've seen a FR graph. And yes, I understand FR doesn't tell the whole story. But they can still give an idea of what to expect (at least with regards to the actual sound, not other characteristics).
> 
> ...



the T2 is not really bass light, but it has emphasis on the really low sub bass while keeping the mid bass thin/ even, that's why it has a really clear mid and treble section. using the bass port mod will increase the mid bass a little bit


----------



## Slater (Feb 6, 2018)

Storyteller said:


> I'm trying to tame them into shape with some white tape. They arrived bent yesterday because of the cable folding inside that rubber box.



Ah, that explains it. If the tape doesn't work for you, give a hair dryer a try. I've had good luck straightening wires with a hair dryer in the past.

Yeah, as cool and compact as the rubber packaging was, I was not at all pleased when I took everything out and saw how they wrapped the IEM inside of the case.

Way too much strain/bend/pressure on the 2 most fragile areas of any IEM, resulting in permanent kinks - right at the 3.5mm plug, and right at both IEM strain reliefs.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> Holy moly, I guess I never realized how bass light the Tin Audio T2 is.
> 
> This is the 1st time I've seen a FR graph. And yes, I understand FR doesn't tell the whole story. But they can still give an idea of what to expect (at least with regards to the actual sound, not other characteristics).
> 
> ...



People think that re400 is bass light while in fact it's slightly warm. T2 is a tad bit lighter than re400 in bass but not by much. This probably makes T2 couple od dB shy of perfectly reference bass.
Look at it like this, this specific graph shows T2 vs a V shaped frequency response. It's around 10dB less around 50Hz which is exactly as expected. A thing to point out: most IEMs have a bump like this around 100Hz and a roll off towards 20Hz while T2 doesn't and has a gradual slope resulting in a feeling that sub is stronger relative to bass in comparison to competition.


----------



## vladstef

Rebuilt Auglamour RT-1 with just dynamic driver. It sounds better... I used a BA hole to make a pressure relief - I added lots of earbud foam in it so that it keeps most of the bass. It's not V shaped now but a genuine balanced signature with hints of warmth.
I am completely confused as to why they decided to include a full range BA. This might be the case where they just put that BA in the nozzle for the bragging rights, good thing that they added bunch of resistance to that BA so that it almost ends up being useless. 
Good thing is that their DD is a beast and easily bests KZ's 4 driver IEMs without even trying.

I feel a bit bad to bash a company such as Auglamour, but in the end, I am just saying what my experience has been.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 7, 2018)

chinmie said:


> graphs don't tell about soundstaging and frequency bleeding though..so be wary..
> 
> also if relying on the graphs, the Yersen would have thin mid bass and even thinner sub bass, and that is compared to the T2 than is already quite lean on bass department. I think i'll wait for more reviews before taking a dive



You're confusing the graph, T2 should be the one lighter on bass. And yes, frequency response cover only one aspect of the sound. But it's something. The fact is that i I'm suspicious that these will no longer be available for 22$ for much time.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> You're confusing the graph, T2 should be the one lighter on bass. And yes, frequency response cover only one aspect of the sound. But it's something. The fact is that i I'm suspicious that these will no longer be available for 22$ for much time.



whoops, my mistake


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Feb 7, 2018)

paulindss said:


> You're confusing the graph, T2 should be the one lighter on bass. And yes, frequency response cover only one aspect of the sound. But it's something. The fact is that i I'm suspicious that these will no longer be available for 22$ for much time.



$22 for the Tin Audio T2? Where?


----------



## chinmie

waveriderhawaii said:


> $22 for the Tin Audio T2? Where?



@paulindss meant the yersen


----------



## ruk84

My zhiyin z5000 arrived... omgwtfholycowwhydidinotbuythisearlier is my review lol.


----------



## shubu000

ruk84 said:


> My zhiyin z5000 arrived... omgwtfholycowwhydidinotbuythisearlier is my review lol.


Do you have the zs6 as well, can you hear all the details just like the zs6 but without the super sharp trebles?

on another note, anyone here has the final audio e2000? i read a lot of #hype from around the internet
is it justified compared to our favourite chifi IEMs? Or is it a case of some corners of the internet has not been infected by chifi fever?


----------



## TLDRonin

shubu000 said:


> Do you have the zs6 as well, can you hear all the details just like the zs6 but without the super sharp trebles?
> 
> on another note, anyone here has the final audio e2000? i read a lot of #hype from around the internet
> is it justified compared to our favourite chifi IEMs? Or is it a case of some corners of the internet has not been infected by chifi fever?


I have a carbo tenore, which I heard is like the e2000 but with less sub bass

I might be biased since its a japanese company and my first real IEM, but I really love it. Its the most comfortable out of all my audio gear, and can handle all genres extremely well. 

The only thing it really lacks in is sub bass (regular bass is punchy enough for me), and if the e2000 fixes that, it would probably be perfect for me. 

People often complain about Zero Audio's build quality with their budget IEMs, but I've had them for a year and they are perfectly fine. As long as you don't manhandle them (like straight up stuffing them in your pocket/backpack or throwing them around) they shouldn't break on you.


----------



## ruk84

shubu000 said:


> Do you have the zs6 as well, can you hear all the details just like the zs6 but without the super sharp trebles?
> 
> on another note, anyone here has the final audio e2000? i read a lot of #hype from around the internet
> is it justified compared to our favourite chifi IEMs? Or is it a case of some corners of the internet has not been infected by chifi fever?


Sorry I don’t have zs6. But I do have swing ie80 and memxt x5 which I find it piercing though.. anyway it’s still early.. will share more after burn in


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> So, a few pages back people here mentioned these Yersen Fen-2000, at the same time they appeared on audiobudget FB and the guy seems to like them very much.
> 
> Well, i am wanting Tin Audio T2 for a few time, but these Yersen appeared and they have such a incredible package that i think i will borrow them instead of saving money for the next Tin Audio deal.
> So i take the FR Graphs of of the two and improvised a comparirsion as you can see below.
> ...



Nice that you love the TDA1305 dac, its really a good decoder....but strangely mine sound warm and airy with smooth treble. I just receive a cheap 1$ coaxial cable to plug it into my Xduoo XD05 amp and now sound is clearer and more open, still an ''analogue'' laid back soundsignature, with coaxial it just pass trough DAC without using amp section so its really an upgrade in term or sound. Yep, still blown away by this ultra cheap dac. This device is interesting to enjoy different DAC soundsignature at an absurdly low price. 10$ is just a JOKE, mine cost 16$. DOuk Audip is a great seller that know his shyts for sure.


 

Now, i'm back into vintage headphones hehe It became another disease, I already pass from buying 1$ for Sony MDR-W20G to paying 20$ for a unknow vintage brand of cheaply plastic built open back with near everything broken but the sound....wich found phenomenaly clear and (What) bassy-punchy with lot of body and impact. My audio obsession is without barreer and prejudice, got first ATH model from the 60's to call Audio technica ATH-01, sound very warm but with ultra clear audio source like the Xduoo X20 or Ibasso DX90 is give them new life and airiness is just from another dimension as housing kind of ''float'' all open on your ears, feel like being in a room with speaker at the ceiling.


----------



## ruk84

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice that you love the TDA1305 dac, its really a good decoder....but strangely mine sound warm and airy with smooth treble. I just receive a cheap 1$ coaxial cable to plug it into my Xduoo XD05 amp and now sound is clearer and more open, still an ''analogue'' laid back soundsignature, with coaxial it just pass trough DAC without using amp section so its really an upgrade in term or sound. Yep, still blown away by this ultra cheap dac. This device is interesting to enjoy different DAC soundsignature at an absurdly low price. 10$ is just a JOKE, mine cost 16$. DOuk Audip is a great seller that know his shyts for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i'm back into vintage headphones hehe It became another disease, I already pass from buying 1$ for Sony MDR-W20G to paying 20$ for a unknow vintage brand of cheaply plastic built open back with near everything broken but the sound....wich found phenomenaly clear and (What) bassy-punchy with lot of body and impact. My audio obsession is without barreer and prejudice, got first ATH model from the 60's to call Audio technica ATH-01, sound very warm but with ultra clear audio source like the Xduoo X20 or Ibasso DX90 is give them new life and airiness is just from another dimension as housing kind of ''float'' all open on your ears, feel like being in a room with speaker at the ceiling.


are these comfortable? Coz they sure don't look that way..


----------



## rpeebles

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice that you love the TDA1305 dac, its really a good decoder....but strangely mine sound warm and airy with smooth treble. I just receive a cheap 1$ coaxial cable to plug it into my Xduoo XD05 amp and now sound is clearer and more open, still an ''analogue'' laid back soundsignature, with coaxial it just pass trough DAC without using amp section so its really an upgrade in term or sound. Yep, still blown away by this ultra cheap dac. This device is interesting to enjoy different DAC soundsignature at an absurdly low price. 10$ is just a JOKE, mine cost 16$. DOuk Audip is a great seller that know his shyts for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i'm back into vintage headphones hehe It became another disease, I already pass from buying 1$ for Sony MDR-W20G to paying 20$ for a unknow vintage brand of cheaply plastic built open back with near everything broken but the sound....wich found phenomenaly clear and (What) bassy-punchy with lot of body and impact. My audio obsession is without barreer and prejudice, got first ATH model from the 60's to call Audio technica ATH-01, sound very warm but with ultra clear audio source like the Xduoo X20 or Ibasso DX90 is give them new life and airiness is just from another dimension as housing kind of ''float'' all open on your ears, feel like being in a room with speaker at the ceiling.



That sounds interesting ...where can one buy the TDA1305 dac ? Thanks !


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ruk84 said:


> are these comfortable? Coz they sure don't look that way..


Yep, both are comfy as they don't push too much pression, but the Audio technica is like having nothins on the head so they are perhaps the most comfortable headphones I own. I had some foam into foam cushin, so my ear don't touch the metal driver and sound became way more airy too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rpeebles said:


> That sounds interesting ...where can one buy the TDA1305 dac ? Thanks !


The one I have is sold out and impossible to find anymore. 
Single TDA1305 one can be find here:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CM108-TDA1...265109?hash=item2100424a15:g:P9kAAOSwLVZVwun-

To really enjoy full quality of the DAC I suggest trying coaxial output....I was already hysterical about good sound on its own but now with external amping it open up so much more that i'm pretty certain it can beat the Cambridge Audio DAC MAgic 2 that use same dual dac...and cost way more.


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


>



Jean Michel Jarre Equinoxe - I thought I was the only one into him.


----------



## rpeebles

Nymphonomaniac said:


> The one I have is sold out and impossible to find anymore.
> Single TDA1305 one can be find here:https://www.ebay.com/itm/CM108-TDA1...265109?hash=item2100424a15:g:P9kAAOSwLVZVwun-
> 
> To really enjoy full quality of the DAC I suggest trying coaxial output....I was already hysterical about good sound on its own but now with external amping it open up so much more that i'm pretty certain it can beat the Cambridge Audio DAC MAgic 2 that use same dual dac...and cost way more.



Thank you very much ! Unfortunately that e-bay site says it does not ship to Chile where I live - I am persuading the seller . 

I had seen this other
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-Coaxi...282893&hash=item1a3bdc29c7:g:ZaIAAOSwgv5ZQk4N

Would it be the same ? Thanks once again ! 
Best regards


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rpeebles said:


> Thank you very much ! Unfortunately that e-bay site says it does not ship to Chile where I live - I am persuading the seller .
> 
> I had seen this other
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-Coaxi...282893&hash=item1a3bdc29c7:g:ZaIAAOSwgv5ZQk4N
> ...



Hum, the one you link do not have headphone output and cost more than 2 times than the DOuk Audio and just have a single DAC as the 10$ one. I would not suggest to buy it, as I rave about ultimate sound value....in fact, it isn't a USB dac....I think its a very absurd device wich need external power supply as well. Dude, stay away from this you will transform you budget audiophile life into hell perhaps with that!

If you can't find any seller that ship to Chile, perhaps this one is a better bet, DAC chip is legendary:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SA9...Card-Board-Support-24bit-96K/32789786024.html

About chinese DAC AMP I begin a thread and should go back to it....anybody that wanna share impressions about DIY or chinese DAC AMP go there:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/imp...budget-chinese-amp-dac-reference-list.853311/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> Jean Michel Jarre Equinoxe - I thought I was the only one into him.


WINNER!
Oh...but no price for this unknow contest...
Well, hehe, Jean Michel Jarre and passionate of vintage synth go well togheter 
I really love Cluster (Kluster) too, and german experimental electronic scene.
For ambient, fave contemporary artist are Tim Hecker & Fennesz.

But about vinyl, damn! Youtube sound better (with usb dac) than my turntable!


----------



## paulindss

rpeebles said:


> Thank you very much ! Unfortunately that e-bay site says it does not ship to Chile where I live - I am persuading the seller .
> 
> I had seen this other
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-Coaxi...282893&hash=item1a3bdc29c7:g:ZaIAAOSwgv5ZQk4N
> ...



If you really wanna try the tda1305 this one has the same design as mine and is 11$, i buyed from another seller that expired the advertisement.

CM108   TDA1305T   TDA1308 3.5mm Output USB Amp USB Sound Card DAC Decoder 5V new
http://s.aliexpress.com/MnEriymu?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## rpeebles

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, the one you link do not have headphone output and cost more than 2 times than the DOuk Audio and just have a single DAC as the 10$ one. I would not suggest to buy it, as I rave about ultimate sound value....in fact, it isn't a USB dac....I think its a very absurd device wich need external power supply as well. Dude, stay away from this you will transform you budget audiophile life into hell perhaps with that!
> 
> If you can't find any seller that ship to Chile, perhaps this one is a better bet, DAC chip is legendary:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SA9...Card-Board-Support-24bit-96K/32789786024.html
> ...



Thank you for the warning !! I was about to make a mistake. The Alliexpress suggestion looks very interesting, thanks. Much appreciated !


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rpeebles said:


> Thank you for the warning !! I was about to make a mistake. The Alliexpress suggestion looks very interesting, thanks. Much appreciated !


yeah, Paulindss suggest exactly what you search.^^^

Happy to help.
Other dac I suggest hasn't been tested by me or any headfier I know....but Sabre ES9018 DAC chip is very respected and one of my favorite sound decoder. Can be found in Ibasso DX90, Xduoo X20, Shanling H3 and lot of other +200$ DAP or DAC-AMP. WOuld have test it if I do not have 2 DAP using this dac hehe


----------



## rpeebles

paulindss said:


> If you really wanna try the tda1305 this one has the same design as mine and is 11$, i buyed from another seller that expired the advertisement.
> 
> CM108   TDA1305T   TDA1308 3.5mm Output USB Amp USB Sound Card DAC Decoder 5V new
> http://s.aliexpress.com/MnEriymu?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> (from AliExpress Android)



Thank you very much for the info, very kind !


----------



## rodel808

TLDRonin said:


> I have a carbo tenore, which I heard is like the e2000 but with less sub bass
> 
> I might be biased since its a japanese company and my first real IEM, but I really love it. Its the most comfortable out of all my audio gear, and can handle all genres extremely well.
> 
> ...



If you're looking for a carbo tenore with more bass then look no further than it's newer bigger brother...the carbo mezzo. Everything about it to me is better. I love the Zero Audio tuning. Their Duoza is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

P.S:

I receive my second pair of Z5000 from Hotfi.
Will ask again to be sure if its the second version because I do not hear big difference....will test more but i'm releive: they sound as fabulous as the one from HCK.
MAN, I love them so much, now i'm certain to be able to enjoy them more longer with a second pair.
One thing to note, for the.....fancy difficult people about iem esthetic, its that the housing can have scratch as its brushed metal. But they can't be broke....so, choose your camp!


----------



## RvTrav

A while ago Banggood.com had a pre-sale on the Auglamour F100 for $13 and I placed an order.  Received the earphone today and am very pleased with it.  The shells are solid metal injection molded Zinc Alloy.  The driver is high performance 10mm dynamic with Ultra thin Bio-Diaphragm.  The cable is not removable but seems to be good quality.  The bass is well controlled with a slight mid bass emphasis, the mids are well positioned and balanced with the treble that is detailed with sparkle but not as edgy as some balanced armature treble drivers.  Although the over all presentation is very detailed and fun there is still a nice warmth to the tone of this earphone.  I have  the RT1 and there is some similarities in their tuning, I did find the bass more textured in the F100 and the mids are slightly more forward in the F100   Banggood still has this earphone for $13 and at this price I feel it is was a great purchase for me.


----------



## ruk84

okay, listened to z5000 for few hours last night.. and it's kinda heavy i must say, as in physically heavy. My ears felt a little sore. I'm having some issues getting the earphones stay inside my ear. How are you guys wearing it? over the ear? my mmcx cable is with the memory cable, didn't quite like it. tried a few tips (starline kz, spinfit), but the tip that came with it seemed to work best for me.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> P.S:
> 
> I receive my second pair of Z5000 from Hotfi.
> Will ask again to be sure if its the second version because I do not hear big difference....will test more but i'm releive: they sound as fabulous as the one from HCK.
> ...


What cables are you using for the Z5000?


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> P.S:
> 
> I receive my second pair of Z5000 from Hotfi.
> Will ask again to be sure if its the second version because I do not hear big difference....will test more but i'm releive: they sound as fabulous as the one from HCK.
> ...


When did you order your 2nd pair of z5000s?

I was told by hot fi on January 22nd that the "new version" of the z5000 would be finished in 10 days, so you would have had to order after Feburary 1st in order to get it


----------



## TLDRonin

ruk84 said:


> okay, listened to z5000 for few hours last night.. and it's kinda heavy i must say, as in physically heavy. My ears felt a little sore. I'm having some issues getting the earphones stay inside my ear. How are you guys wearing it? over the ear? my mmcx cable is with the memory cable, didn't quite like it. tried a few tips (starline kz, spinfit), but the tip that came with it seemed to work best for me.




Take off the memory wire and use foam tips


I can use it over ear or cable down


@SilverLodestar 


It looks like the KZ mmcx cable to me


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> WINNER!
> Oh...but no price for this unknow contest...
> Well, hehe, Jean Michel Jarre and passionate of vintage synth go well togheter
> I really love Cluster (Kluster) too, and german experimental electronic scene.
> ...





Just to show my age 





all first pressings bought when they came out.


----------



## chinmie

rodel808 said:


> If you're looking for a carbo tenore with more bass then look no further than it's newer bigger brother...the carbo mezzo. Everything about it to me is better. I love the Zero Audio tuning. Their Duoza is one of my all time favorites.



I've owned the mezzo once, didn't like it very much...mostly because of fitting problem (the sound got choked by the eartips when inserted)..sold it almost instantly. 
i prefer the Svara Red which is comparable to the mezzo with better and more coherent sound


----------



## ruk84 (Feb 7, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Take off the memory wire and use foam tips
> 
> 
> I can use it over ear or cable down
> ...


Sorry, How do I remove the memory cable ? And, which memory foam tip size I should use? As in t100 , t200 .. etc.. thanks


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SilverLodestar said:


> What cables are you using for the Z5000?


One is a 6$ silver plated cable impossible to find right now....and for good reason because QC was horrifious.
The other one that look thicker is from banned seller, its good but I need to take off the ear hook focking stuffs, its 22$ (im not sure its a good deal) and its call:
*''Upgrade Silver Plated Cable,14 Core Detach Cable For Shure"*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TLDRonin said:


> When did you order your 2nd pair of z5000s?
> 
> I was told by hot fi on January 22nd that the "new version" of the z5000 would be finished in 10 days, so you would have had to order after Feburary 1st in order to get it



Seller kind of tell me its new version and I will be the first to have it but now I'm unsure....once he will have answer my question I will confirm.


----------



## liquidrats

Tinaudio have the T1 out, I'm not sure if anyone saw this, it cost 36.90.
https://penonaudio.com/tin-audio-t1.html


----------



## Slater

Can anyone please tell me the outside diameter of the Zhiyin Z5000 housing in millimeters?

Also, the diameter of the nozzle.

Thanks so much!


----------



## TLDRonin

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...894.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.38f5f0e63Tm7dy


ASE hybrid for $30 from the same seller as the zhiyin z5000


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Can anyone please tell me the outside diameter of the Zhiyin Z5000 housing in millimeters?
> 
> Also, the diameter of the nozzle.
> 
> Thanks so much!




 


As for the diameter of the outer shell, I don't have callipers, but using a ruler it comes out to be about 13mm


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> As for the diameter of the outer shell, I don't have callipers, but using a ruler it comes out to be about 13mm



Thanks so much! That's exactly what I needed.

Man that QT5 nozzle is gigantic - whose ears would that even fit once you add a tip??


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2018)

ruk84 said:


> okay, listened to z5000 for few hours last night.. and it's kinda heavy i must say, as in physically heavy. My ears felt a little sore. I'm having some issues getting the earphones stay inside my ear. How are you guys wearing it? over the ear? my mmcx cable is with the memory cable, didn't quite like it. tried a few tips (starline kz, spinfit), but the tip that came with it seemed to work best for me.



Give these a try:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...r-Cannice-Y3-wireless-In-Ear/32821723844.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...2-TK13-SHOOKWAVE-III-DQSM-LZ/32709320234.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pa...-Ear-Hook-For-Sports-Running/32820759455.html

The nice thing about the wings is that they work great for wearing barrel style IEMs up or down, because they add kung fu grip to the IEM! They take the weight of the IEM off of your canal, eliminating soreness.

They just stretch over the IEM housing. The OD of the Z5000 is ~13mm, so all of the wings I linked should fit fine. They are silicone, and thus can be stretched quite a bit so no worries. Keep in mind that they are universal, so YMMV.

The 1st link includes 3 different sizes of "wing", so you'll definitely be able to find a good fit with that option.

The 2nd link has a pretty long "wing". I haven't had any issues with the fit, but if they're too long for you, they can be trimmed shorter and shaped as needed with scissors (they all can).

They're universal, and I've used the ones with the smaller ID holes on a few "barrel" style IEMs (KZ ED-series and others). Since they are stretch fit, they end up gripping pretty snugly (think of them like a rubber band stretched over the IEM barrel). I've never had issues with the wings falling off of IEMs once they are installed.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Thanks so much! That's exactly what I needed.
> 
> Man that QT5 nozzle is gigantic - whose ears would that even fit once you add a tip??


----------



## vladstef (Feb 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Thanks so much! That's exactly what I needed.
> 
> Man that QT5 nozzle is gigantic - whose ears would that even fit once you add a tip??



I think cutting the plastic tube inside generic foam tips and just covering the nozzle with the remaining foam might work perfectly. Just a wild guess and the first thing I would try since 99.99% of tips would be useless for this kind of nozzle.
Keep in mind that there was quite a controversy about QT5 and how it doesn't sound nearly as good as some reviews point out, Z5000 is probably a better of the two not even taking price into account.


----------



## Slater (Feb 8, 2018)

vladstef said:


> I think cutting the plastic tube inside generic foam tips and just covering the nozzle with the remaining foam might work perfectly. Just a wild guess and the first thing I would try since 99.99% of tips would be useless for this kind of nozzle.
> Keep in mind that there was quite a controversy about QT5 and how it doesn't sound nearly as good as some reviews point out, Z5000 is probably a better of the two not even taking price into account.



True. You could also use the coreless "marshmallow" gel foam tips (assuming they don't split while installing):



Regardless, that's a still a huge nozzle that won't fit a lot of people.


----------



## ruk84 (Feb 8, 2018)

hey guys, can you guys share how to take off the memory wire in my kz mmcx cable? prefer to let the cable down rather than over the ear.. anyone?

oh btw, my EDR2 just arrived. They sounded good to me. The price is ridiculous for the performance i'm getting. definitely a keeper!


----------



## TLDRonin (Feb 8, 2018)

ruk84 said:


> hey guys, can you guys share how to take off the memory wire in my kz mmcx cable? prefer to let the cable down rather than over the ear.. anyone?
> 
> oh btw, my EDR2 just arrived. They sounded good to me. The price is ridiculous for the performance i'm getting. definitely a keeper!





Slater said:


> That's really unfortunate friend.
> 
> To remove the wire you don't need a knife at all (which as you found, strongly risks damage to the conducting wire itself).
> 
> ...


----------



## CoiL

liquidrats said:


> Tinaudio have the T1 out, I'm not sure if anyone saw this, it cost 36.90.
> https://penonaudio.com/tin-audio-t1.html





> Driver: 12.5mm overclocking wide cell ring


Like... What?


----------



## Pete7874

CoiL said:


> Driver: 12.5mm overclocking wide cell ring
> 
> Like... What?


I bet there is enough room in there for a flux capacitor, too!


----------



## Slater

ruk84 said:


> hey guys, can you guys share how to take off the memory wire in my kz mmcx cable? prefer to let the cable down rather than over the ear.. anyone?
> 
> oh btw, my EDR2 just arrived. They sounded good to me. The price is ridiculous for the performance i'm getting. definitely a keeper!



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1861#post-14026205


----------



## LordZero

One question, received the Tinaudio T2 and they are pretty great, but after using them for almost an hour my right hear starts to hurt a little and after a while my head, so I think the foamies that it came with are making some kinda of pressure, never had this with another iem and foamies :\ 

Is there another tips I could try without changing the sound? Or change for better(better bass, maintaining the amazing treble,etc).

Btw, are the blue foamies oficial comply?


----------



## liquidrats

CoiL said:


> Like... What?


with the iem dimension it looks like it will be flushed on the ear.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 8, 2018)

Man.....BGVP DS1 just came out and i'm more than curious now. I still search for perfect sounding multiple drivers IEM, perhaps its this 2BA+1DD one???
Look serious shyts this time.
And cost 55$.
If the hype train go, sure I will be a passenger....hum.





https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-ds1.html

PS: was about time they use frequencies tubes:
''Gold-plated brass sound tube: to maximize the density of the sound focus to reduce the burr caused by the sound pressure output and other issues, gold-plated brass sound tube designed specifically for Balanced Armature tuning tube, Balanced Armature and Dynamic sound separately output, without disturbing each other, with the professional acoustic damping, weakening the burrs and gear teeth Balanced Armature, and keep Balanced Armature strong resolution and details, restore the real sound.''


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

liquidrats said:


> with the iem dimension it looks like it will be flushed on the ear.


Yeah....housing design can be problematic for sure....perhaps memory foams tis will be the savior here but not sure for the sound.


----------



## vladstef (Feb 8, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man.....BGVP DS1 just came out and i'm more than curious now. I still search for perfect sounding multiple drivers IEM, perhaps its this 2BA+1DD one???
> Look serious shyts this time.
> And cost 55$.
> If the hype train go, sure I will be a passenger....hum.
> ...



It's way too early for another game changer at 50$, but this might be it. Auglamour RT-1 was the first IEM in the budget segment to include separate paths for DD and BA, but its BA is mostly in the tube and doesn't have a proper tube with a dampener. This hype train is gonna go fast. Everything about this IEM looks amazing (proper dampening for BAs, brass nozzle, what appears to be an extensive crossover) - except the cable which should've been lifted from DX3 earbud just for looks alone. I guess we can only expect impressions in about a month given the time of year.

E: found a promo photo of the frequency response (looks really good imho, probably sounds a bit bright but it's just a guess):


----------



## vladstef

These are from Toabao, there are 2 reviews and google translate shows positive response, for whatever it's worth. There is a black color as well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> It's way too early for another game changer at 50$, but this might be it. Auglamour RT-1 was the first IEM in the budget segment to include separate paths for DD and BA, but its BA is mostly in the tube and doesn't have a proper tube with a dampener. This hype train is gonna go fast. Everything about this IEM looks amazing (proper dampening for BAs, brass nozzle, what appears to be an extensive crossover) - except the cable which should've been lifted from DX3 earbud just for looks alone. I guess we can only expect impressions in about a month given the time of year.
> 
> E: found a promo photo of the frequency response (looks really good imho, probably sounds a bit bright but it's just a guess):



Pictures are quite sexy for sure...as well as the graphic....even if some treble roll off look to appear (but after 13-15k who care). 

Expectation are highs about these one. Will keep an eye open for sure on Aliexpress!

If 55$ can sound exceptional,like the Z5000 or other chifi gems....well....more than tempting for sure.


----------



## CoiL

Posting here too - current ATE 5th gen and ATR use exactly same driver! https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1868#post-14031042


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I have tin audio t2
..

.

Can anybody compare kz zsr with t2


----------



## TLDRonin

Forget to mention, but I received my z5000 the other day!



I'll post a little review once I have a little more time with it!


----------



## B9Scrambler

My take on Auglamour's RT-1. It's good, but held back in a few areas.

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/02/09/auglamour-rt-1-geometry-wars/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/auglamour-rt-1.22783/reviews#review-19855

​


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hehe, look like its the review day, and its funny because I give exactly 4.5 stars note to the MACAW GT600S (same as the above B9SCRAMBLER....that I wanna thanks for suggesting me this incredible IEM!)

So my very positive review of MACAW GT600S is post, check it out, its really a masterpiece in term of overall value and the sound go under your skin. A keeper for sure! And NOT a V shaped soundsignature!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/macaw-gt600s.22595/reviews


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TLDRonin said:


> Forget to mention, but I received my z5000 the other day!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a little review once I have a little more time with it!



First impressions please????


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man.....BGVP DS1 just came out and i'm more than curious now. I still search for perfect sounding multiple drivers IEM, perhaps its this 2BA+1DD one???
> Look serious shyts this time.
> And cost 55$.
> If the hype train go, sure I will be a passenger....hum.
> ...



Careful, careful! Half-baked $55 earphones have added up quite fast on my credit card.


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> My take on Auglamour's RT-1. It's good, but held back in a few areas.
> 
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/02/09/auglamour-rt-1-geometry-wars/
> 
> ...


Well done! Considering my huge selection, they would not add anything.


----------



## stryed (Feb 9, 2018)

Macaw GT600s can be found as low as 43eu. How does that stack up against the Z5000 or T2, or even IT01, Fiio F9 and co?
I'm tempted.... :'(

edit: discontinued on gearbest. Was too good to be true!


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> First impressions please????


Fascinating sound signature. Its very warm, but strangely detailed. It almost contradicts itself in some ways.

Almost unusable with silicone tips, sadly. Is it possible for driver flex to be much worse on one side for some reason? On my pair the left side is very bad. 

Foam tips fix the driver flex issue, however.


----------



## liquidrats

My T2 finally arrived. Very nice neutral sound. Isolation is not so great and had to use cp155 to get a good fit. Here are some pictures


----------



## paulindss

liquidrats said:


> My T2 finally arrived. Very nice neutral sound. Isolation is not so great and had to use cp155 to get a good fit. Here are some pictures



Oh man these new cables looks better. I am having a hard time in doubt if a save more money for a T2, or Jump in a MDK ASE, or these new yersen FEN 2000.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 9, 2018)

For all Canadians: here a great sale deal from Focal at $69 CAD ($20 off; squeaky blue only). The Focal Spark! From the manufacturers of the $4000 Focal Utopia. Probably made in China and therefore qualifying for this thread.

https://headphonebar.com/collections/earphones/products/focal-spark?variant=667700494356

This Vancouver business is a great one: they once replaced my audioquest dragonfly without asking.

Disadvantage of French quality earphones shipped from Canada, though:
1. You don't have this daily expectation when waiting for three to five months. They come within three days, usually. Sucks!
2. Sadly, no customs involved to perform daylight robbery on you.
3. You may have to put up with a balanced sound.
4. The tips may actually fit your ears.
5. The cable does not turn nicely green.
6. You won't have fun with performing surgery on them to get a decent sound.


I just submitted my order.


----------



## weedophile

LordZero said:


> Anyone know a good iem for sport? Not looking for bluetooth


The Tennmak Pro is really good for sports, good fit, isolation and the signature is great for upbeat songs, unless u listen to electro instead of thumping songs when working out


----------



## liquidrats

paulindss said:


> Oh man these new cables looks better. I am having a hard time in doubt if a save more money for a T2, or Jump in a MDK ASE, or these new yersen FEN 2000.


I am expecting less bass from this but what I'm listening to is.. bit more impact from it. I changed my tips and wore it straight down. I am thinking it could get more depth in insertion.


----------



## weedophile

Wiljen said:


> MEE made an M6 sport model that wasn't bad sounding and was sub-$20.  I think they are still in production - may have graduated to the m7 sport at some point.


Meelec M6 is pretty horrible sound imo, u dont get the bang for buck when compare to chifi. IIRC the memory cable helps to alleviate cable noise but one thing bad is that they are fixed, and they are very thin sounding. Guess its due to them being single driver and the small form factor.

I think the QKZ W1 is worth a bet for him though, there are pretty good reviews amd over the ears is generally better for sports


----------



## liquidrats

Here's another photo with cp155. Totally digging the finishing on it.


----------



## vladstef (Feb 10, 2018)

TY HI-Z G3 PRO is out, 100$ but currently on sale for 85$. Not a single thing in the whole spec sheet stands out, just a regular micro DD with lots of vents on the back. Not really sure how to feel given the similarity to regular G3, sound will have to be a selling point for these otherwise...


----------



## Otto Motor

Look like the SEAHF AWK-009. I bet ya these are shrill as hell.


----------



## maxxevv

Shall wait for the price to drop to the US$40/- mark before deciding.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well tinaudio to is the most mature sounding OEM I have listened too..

Bass and mids are way mature than any IEM under 200$ 

Better than ath e40 and e50..... Treble only needs the refinement.


And yah bigger bass driver also with higher magnetic flux on both driver. That's what is needed

Otherwise, hands down best IEM


----------



## LordZero

liquidrats said:


> My T2 finally arrived. Very nice neutral sound. Isolation is not so great and had to use cp155 to get a good fit. Here are some pictures



It didn't make the sound brighter?

I'm having a hard time with the included foamies they make my right ear hurt after a while.


----------



## rpeebles

Some kind member of this thread mentioned a good Equalizer...and sadly I lost the post. Some kind reminder ? Thank you !


----------



## zentro

look who's  here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fist impressions:the bro to my ears sound like a "zst 2.0" ,the shell size and fit is also  similar,i like them so far.
the z5000.at first a tried them with silicon tips, they had a very forward midbass,i tried foam, it helped alot.very detailed and surprisingly a wide Soundstage,i need to listen them more, they have a lot of potential.   now waiting for the yersens! (the probably will take some time because of chinese new year)


----------



## liquidrats

LordZero said:


> It didn't make the sound brighter?
> 
> I'm having a hard time with the included foamies they make my right ear hurt after a while.


I don't like foamies. Using cp155 increased the bass n the treble has been reduced. The bass somehow from lower leaks into mids and became bit muddy .i stuck to stock silicon came with it and sounds pretty decent with but sound sig is bright to sparkle


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@rpeebles 

Bro the best Android/ios equaliser is Onkyo HF player


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Full frequency curve equaliser


----------



## rpeebles

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Full frequency curve equaliser


Thank You !


----------



## LordZero (Feb 10, 2018)

liquidrats said:


> I don't like foamies. Using cp155 increased the bass n the treble has been reduced. The bass somehow from lower leaks into mids and became bit muddy .i stuck to stock silicon came with it and sounds pretty decent with but sound sig is bright to sparkle



So you are back on the tips that it came with? I need to try them. I like the foamies, give a good balance, but after a hour the comfort goes away :/


----------



## paulindss (Feb 10, 2018)

So, looks like i Lost my hifiman re-400 Deal. The post office lost It and joybuy is kinda avoiding with his responsibilities. Two denied disputes. I am reaching pay pal for a refund. And most likely get another iem in another store.

Joybuy sells legit producs. If you see a super Deal like a hifiman for 25$. Go for It. But make sure to pay with pay pal. Because it seems like they are kinda bitches.


----------



## APC01

Hello!! First of all, I apologize about my english!!

I'm looking for a MMXC bluetooth cable with Aptx support and I've seen these NICEHCK models

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2017...-Cable-Support-For-Aptx/32789274984.html?spm= a219c.10010108.1000016.1.562c4049VndvZA & isOrigTitle = true

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/NICE...face-Support-Apt-X-Aptx/32839633333.html?spm= a219c.10010108.1000016.1.103d6cc8HhS30U & isOrigTitle = true

which is better and which is the newest? Caul you advise me?

In addition I have seen these that seem equal to the second model but with lower prices. They are worse? Are they a bad copy?

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/MMCX...h-4-1-Adapter-for-Shure/32819005572.html?spm= a219c.10010108.1000016.1.54f7126b2JOEI5 & isOrigTitle = true

https://en.aliexpress.com/item/2017...MCX-Cable-Support-Apt-X/32814252995.html?spm= a219c.10010108.1000016.1.1b902f048DRvoq & isOrigTitle = true

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/New-...-With-MMCX-IE80-IM-2PIN/32841500957.html?spm= a219c.10010108.1000016.1.29bc7a29epBGYm & isOrigTitle = true

Thank you


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well tinaudio to is the most mature sounding OEM I have listened too..
> 
> Bass and mids are way mature than any IEM under 200$
> 
> ...


I would like to add that they are the most "different" iems in their price class. I have so many that sound similar but these are unique. And they are very well built on top of that...though I am still measuring the progression of the  "green" discolouration of the cable.

Wait for the $35 deal and they will be a steal.


----------



## fluteloop (Feb 10, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> What happened to the stock cable? The stock cable that is included is probably better than anything you can get under $20.
> 
> If they broke, you could get the mmcx cable made by KZ for just under $10.
> 
> ...




The Kz Starlines and Blue-core Turbine looking things are my go to tips now.  out of the box the starlines are a bit stiff but after a while they become nicely pliable, at first I didn't like them but now I find they're the ones I am on the floor with a torch peering under the bed and under various furniture if I drop them.

The blue Turbine Lords are the Widemouth Ez-Fit fast tips, I think these are insane but don't suit all Phones and certainly don't suit every users neewds but They can be found for just under a couple of US Shillings. which is good if you learn to rip them from the nozzle and not under the gills in case you rip the super turbo fins.

example. they open up zs6's with a more spacious airy treble (which is a tough burn in - hang in there)...  AND baseus EL-01 - WHich i hated and now after about 2 or 3 hours they've smoothed out to some Velvety Rnb - Reggae phones,  THe Blue-Core turbo's opening these otherwise Very closed sounding phones to the point where I can listen to these happily now... and actually really like them, not the most revealing or detailed phone but velvety smooth and Vintage warmth... pretty happy.

I mention the blue turbines on zs6's because some peoiple might think it's counter intuitive to allow more treble through and I would agree, IF you weren't able to EQ the sound down, These wide nozzles on the zs6 with the treble smoothed with EQ makes for some nicely Airy sound shapes, especially nice for those who block the vents off because you like that low end, WIth the vents blocked and the Blue-Core Turbo's strapped on, EQ'd top end you have a very cool experience, at least to my ears.


----------



## skajohyros

Drumkrunk said:


> The Kz Starlines and Blue-core Turbine looking things are my go to tips now.  out of the box the starlines are a bit stiff but after a while they become nicely pliable, at first I didn't like them but now I find they're the ones I am on the floor with a torch peering under the bed and under various furniture if I drop them.
> 
> The blue Turbine Lords are the Widemouth Ez-Fit fast tips, I think these are insane but don't suit all Phones and certainly don't suit every users neewds but They can be found for just under a couple of US Shillings. which is good if you learn to rip them from the nozzle and not under the gills in case you rip the super turbo fins.
> 
> ...



Know the feeling. Crawling around with a torch. Already lost one to the mysterious tip eater under my bed.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> I would like to add that they are the most "different" iems in their price class. I have so many that sound similar but these are unique. And they are very well built on top of that...though I am still measuring the progression of the  "green" discolouration of the cable.
> 
> Wait for the $35 deal and they will be a steal.



yep, the T2's tuning sounds..  polished and expensive..i like it better than my TFZ king (not quality-wise, but more of preference). it has similar polished tuning / sound like my **** PT15 and the more expensive Liebesleid.


----------



## HungryPanda

How my z5000's look


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> yep, the T2's tuning sounds..  polished and expensive..i like it better than my TFZ king (not quality-wise, but more of preference). it has similar polished tuning / sound like my **** PT15 and the more expensive Liebesleid.


You have the $300 Liebesleid (funny name after a composition by Georg Kreisler)?


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> You have the $300 Liebesleid (funny name after a composition by Georg Kreisler)?



i don't think i paid $300 for it, but yes, i have it


----------



## stryed

Does the stock Z5000 cable turn green? Would these suit jazz, classical music (would be a gift - I'm the IEM santa )


----------



## metabaron

I have the tinaudio 2 as well and I love them. I paid less than $50 for them and sincerely they are more refined that a lot of iem at least twice their price. The only issue I have with them is that their cable turned green after a couple months of light use. I already replaced the cable to something more pleasing, but not even the Shure’s cable that I have had for more than two years have turned green yet.


----------



## LordZero

weedophile said:


> The Tennmak Pro is really good for sports, good fit, isolation and the signature is great for upbeat songs, unless u listen to electro instead of thumping songs when working out





weedophile said:


> Meelec M6 is pretty horrible sound imo, u dont get the bang for buck when compare to chifi. IIRC the memory cable helps to alleviate cable noise but one thing bad is that they are fixed, and they are very thin sounding. Guess its due to them being single driver and the small form factor.
> 
> I think the QKZ W1 is worth a bet for him though, there are pretty good reviews amd over the ears is generally better for sports



Would love to try the tennmak pro, but started to get interested in the QKZ W1 you mention, since they are really cheap and for running and take a beating they will serve me well.



metabaron said:


> I have the tinaudio 2 as well and I love them. I paid less than $50 for them and sincerely they are more refined that a lot of iem at least twice their price. The only issue I have with them is that their cable turned green after a couple months of light use. I already replaced the cable to something more pleasing, but not even the Shure’s cable that I have had for more than two years have turned green yet.



T2 was an amazing surprise for me, I was afraid that they would be to bright, but no, the treble is clear and a really pleasure to ears, the mid-bass is tight and present when called for, they were 28€ and compared to the Final Audio E2000, the T2 is on another level.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> For all Canadians: here a great sale deal from Focal at $69 CAD ($20 off; squeaky blue only). The Focal Spark! From the manufacturers of the $4000 Focal Utopia. Probably made in China and therefore qualifying for this thread.
> 
> https://headphonebar.com/collections/earphones/products/focal-spark?variant=667700494356
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the* Sony MH1C*


----------



## metabaron

LordZero said:


> Would love to try the tennmak pro, but started to get interested in the QKZ W1 you mention, since they are really cheap and for running and take a beating they will serve me well.
> 
> 
> 
> T2 was an amazing surprise for me, I was afraid that they would be to bright, but no, the treble is clear and a really pleasure to ears, the mid-bass is tight and present when called for, they were 28€ and compared to the Final Audio E2000, the T2 is on another level.



I completely agree, I bought them on an impulse because I liked their industrial look and was intrigued about trying a dual dinamic, but was pleasantly surprised by their sound. It really sound like a mature iem, the tuning is that good.


----------



## metabaron

My only issue with them was the cable turning green so quickly. Not the biggest deal and I already replaced them anyways. Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## metabaron




----------



## chinmie

I've been using with bluetooth cable and stash the stock cable in case with silica packs, so i hope it won't turn green anytime soon


----------



## stryed

Could anyone compare the Tinaudio T2 vs Zhiyin Z5000?


----------



## metabaron

chinmie said:


> I've been using with bluetooth cable and stash the stock cable in case with silica packs, so i hope it won't turn green anytime soon


Which Bluetooth cable is that one?


----------



## Otto Motor

Hey, I finally sucked it up and ordered the KZ ZS6...the squeaky red variety with micro is currently $30.99 USD on gb. Will go well with my squeaky blue Focals.
No upgrade cable this time as the stock ones have always been ok. My upgrades turned out to be downgrade cables with no micro and less sound owing to higher/wrong impedance. 

My speculation: KZ has fixed the piercing treble by now and they will be better than the original Campfire.

$30.99 USD? Weren't they more like $57 USD initially?


----------



## Otto Motor

stryed said:


> Could anyone compare the Tinaudio T2 vs Zhiyin Z5000?


Can't offer the Zhiyin other than reading here that they are bass canons.

But, I have had new testing standards to compare the T2 with. First the $399 USD UE900S (my best pair), then the $129 USD Focal Sphear (underrated because unspectacular looking)...both I have used extensively in the past few days.

And now I plugged the T2 in: simply excellent earphones offering lots of fun. I had a particular listen to the bass, which is just pleasant right out of the box and comparing well to the Focal's "bass reflex" system.

We conclude: the T2 hold up well against substantially more expensive earphones.


----------



## paulindss

stryed said:


> Could anyone compare the Tinaudio T2 vs Zhiyin Z5000?



Nymphonomaniac offered a little comparision some time ago. Search for z5000 in the search bar and start from the firsts mentions and you should find it.


----------



## chinmie

metabaron said:


> Which Bluetooth cable is that one?



Nicehck HB1


----------



## weedophile

@Slater i am very interested in the mods u suggested like exchanging the filters and u also mentioned some sort of mod over the filters and also to the drivers.

This got me thinking since i have a super horrible sounding DIY IEM which i got for cheap from NiceHCK during the 11.11.16 sale which i only listened to them once and thrown them aside lol. But most of the posts i see are modding to make the bass more apparent (for easy mods without intruding the integrity of the IEM). For the other its more invasive, needing to remove the filter itself or part of the tape on the driver.

I am thinking if we can do something like pushing the sound to be more aggressive or to make the resonance more theatre-like while reducing the bass to make it more balanced. Or to make the trebles clearer? (Personal preference)

Sidenote: And wow, Mr and Mrs Panda, its awesome for a couple to share similar interests. But audio, just wow


----------



## French Potato

Otto Motor said:


> Can't offer the Zhiyin other than reading here that they are bass canons.
> 
> But, I have had new testing standards to compare the T2 with. First the $399 USD UE900S (my best pair), then the $129 USD Focal Sphear (underrated because unspectacular looking)...both I have used extensively in the past few days.
> 
> ...



Hello @Otto Motor , In France I can buy the Focal Sphear for 31,5 € ($39 USD), so compared to the Tin Audio T2, what is your preference ?


----------



## chinmie

French Potato said:


> Hello @Otto Motor , In France I can buy the Focal Sphear for 31,5 € ($39 USD), so compared to the Tin Audio T2, what is your preference ?



ditto..i also want to know the T2 compared to the Vsonic GR07.. has anybody listened to them both?


----------



## liquidrats

chinmie said:


> ditto..i also want to know the T2 compared to the Vsonic GR07.. has anybody listened to them both?


Simply comparison is T2 to me has more energy. Treble more sparkle .Downside is T2 isolation is weak compare to gr07. This is for the classic .


----------



## stryed

French Potato said:


> Hello @Otto Motor , In France I can buy the Focal Sphear for 31,5 € ($39 USD), so compared to the Tin Audio T2, what is your preference ?



Ah bon? Interesting...Don't like non removable cables though. On the other hand, Tin audio T2 has a green cable that is tought to replace.


----------



## TLDRonin

Anyone elses z5000 metal casing come a little scratched ? Particularly the the plate at the base of the nozzle


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Sidenote: And wow, Mr and Mrs Panda, its awesome for a couple to share similar interests. But audio, just wow



We met because of the music...the excessive gear is all headfi's fault... You guys need to stop hyping stuff!!!!  Is it normal to have  headphone boxes sitting on the dining room chairs?  At least the iems and buds take up less room.


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> We met because of the music...the excessive gear is all headfi's fault... You guys need to stop hyping stuff!!!!  Is it normal to have  headphone boxes sitting on the dining room chairs?  At least the iems and buds take up less room.


U know i just gotten this [[[insert IEM]]] from [[[random AE store]]] for less than $10. The sound is FOCKING UNBELIEVABLE! No lack of bass, good mids and not piercing at all. Soundstage is absurd for the price. Definitely the best 10 bucks i've spent in my life!!!

omgwtfholycowwhydidinotbuythisearlier is my review (credits to @ruk84)

xD


----------



## chinmie

liquidrats said:


> Simply comparison is T2 to me has more energy. Treble more sparkle .Downside is T2 isolation is weak compare to gr07. This is for the classic .



how's the Sq and soundstage? is the T2 and GR07 is about on par or the GR07 more like an upgrade concerning sound quality?


----------



## zentro

TLDRonin said:


> Anyone elses z5000 metal casing come a little scratched ? Particularly the the plate at the base of the nozzle



mine came fine, i cant spot anything under my office lamp light


----------



## Infected Mushroom

stryed said:


> Macaw GT600s can be found as low as 43eu. How does that stack up against the Z5000 or T2, or even IT01, Fiio F9 and co?
> I'm tempted.... :'(
> 
> edit: discontinued on gearbest. Was too good to be true!



It's on sale at Massdrop at the moment


----------



## InAndOut

bsoplinger said:


> If the particular someone is feeling adventurous there's also these 2 different BA + DD hybrid models:
> 
> Triple Driver Earbuds Headphones with In-line Mic and 1-button Control
> Product ID: 18516
> ...



I purchased the MP80 over a month ago and have been using it as my daily driver. I love my LZ A4, sound is amazing but the sub bass and bass can be a little over powering (red back, black front). And they stick out from my ear, even when fully inserted, causing my beany to hit them so I couldn't cover my ears, not good in winter. So I looked for a lower profile iem I can wear with a winter hat. 

I don't want to get into a lengthy description, but the comfort is far superior to the A4. The sound is very comparable to the A4 but with a tighter, more controlled bass and sub base, with the gray filter. It has the sound stage I've come to expect from these chi-fi iems, wide and deep with great separation and is musical. The build quality is well above the $67 I paid for them, I've been particularly careless in their care, shoving them in my pocket, picking them up by cord so they hit each other, dropped phone applying pressure to cord, typical EDC behavior and they still look and perform like they're brand new. They're also much more sensitive with a lower impedance than the A4, better for just phone use.

For $65 this is a better value than any of my IEMs and I'm satisfied for now.


----------



## FastAndClean

does anyone heard    the 
*I-INTO i8*


----------



## Burb

Otto Motor said:


> I would like to add that they are the most "different" iems in their price class. I have so many that sound similar but these are unique. And they are very well built on top of that...though I am still measuring the progression of the  "green" discolouration of the cable.
> 
> Wait for the $35 deal and they will be a steal.



HI
What deal are you talking about ? any specific seller ?


----------



## chinmie

Burb said:


> HI
> What deal are you talking about ? any specific seller ?



sometimes the price drops. i got my T2 for $ 33.26. i can't write the seller's name here though


----------



## Burb

chinmie said:


> sometimes the price drops. i got my T2 for $ 33.26. i can't write the seller's name here though



Thanks for the quick answer, I will wait the price drop.


----------



## Santojob (Feb 11, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> does anyone heard    the
> *I-INTO i8*



A couple of weeks ago I have the* I-INTO i8*, a headset with: 1 x ø10mm + 2 × ø6mm Dynamic Drivers. Its sound is impressive, it will not like those who are the analytical sound, it is an earphone more for bassheads. With this I do not mean that I do not have excellent mids and a correct highs. The most impressive thing about this headset is how it sounds with certain musical styles that require powerful bass ... it's like having a Sub Woofer stuck to your ear, I personally like it a lot (and that I have other very good ones like ***** 6in1, Swing IE800, Svara*, etc) but this little one I do not know what he has, he has me hooked ..... highly recommended.











More info :  *I-INTO i8*


----------



## Rayners

TLDRonin said:


> What happened to the stock cable? The stock cable that is included is probably better than anything you can get under $20.
> 
> If they broke, you could get the mmcx cable made by KZ for just under $10.
> 
> ...



When the part above the jack moves the sound goes partially off (sometimes it only stays on one side), it's annoying when i'm using it outside with my Fiio player as this part moves when i'm walking :/


----------



## bsoplinger

Quick public service announcement (PSA) for those very new to the thread or just didn't know, pretty much all of China shuts down for the celebration of the new year. This year its from February 9th to the 24th (not sure about the end date). Don't expect orders to ship, sale prices to change, etc. Pretty much no retail business for the 2 weeks. 



Burb said:


> HI
> What deal are you talking about ? any specific seller ?


Unfortunately we can't really tell you.


----------



## Burb

bsoplinger said:


> Unfortunately we can't really tell you.



I think I found a record of the price drop that gave me the link to it


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 11, 2018)

French Potato said:


> Hello @Otto Motor , In France I can buy the Focal Sphear for 31,5 € ($39 USD), so compared to the Tin Audio T2, what is your preference ?


No comparison. Sphear is much better and also more comfortable (although the T2 are very good - but the Sphear are special)! My second best earphones after the $399 UE900S. Checked amazon.fr: still 89 €. At 31.50 € I'd order three.

ADDENDUM: I also compared the KZ ZS5 against the Sphear. Now that was a complete disaster for the ZS5...a slaughter: tinny and hollow vs. full and warm. While the Sphear don't have the most spacious and open sound (compared to higher end models), it is super fun.


----------



## TLDRonin

zentro said:


> mine came fine, i cant spot anything under my office lamp light


Did you buy from hot-fi?


----------



## riffrafff

bsoplinger said:


> Unfortunately we can't really tell you.



"Wink, wink, nudge, nudge. Say no more, say no more!"


----------



## groucho69

riffrafff said:


> "Wink, wink, nudge, nudge. Say no more, say no more!"


----------



## rpeebles

Otto Motor said:


> No comparison. Sphear is much better and also more comfortable (although the T2 are very good - but the Sphear are special)! My second best earphones after the $399 UE900S. Checked amazon.fr: still 89 €. At 31.50 € I'd order three.



Hello French Potato..you said "In France I can get .Focal Sphear for 31,5 € ($39 USD)"...where ??!!...please help me, my Credit Card is burning...Thanks.


----------



## liquidrats (Feb 11, 2018)

chinmie said:


> how's the Sq and soundstage? is the T2 and GR07 is about on par or the GR07 more like an upgrade concerning sound quality?


I feel T2 have a bigger sound stage, this is slowly going to replace my TFZ (albeit slightly different soundstage). SQ Gr07 bit more analytical, imaging on T2 is better. 

With ibasso cable 2.5m balanced, and  
nicehck earbuds(i think this gives a very nice wide soundstage)


----------



## Otto Motor

rpeebles said:


> Hello French Potato..you said "In France I can get .Focal Sphear for 31,5 € ($39 USD)"...where ??!!...please help me, my Credit Card is burning...Thanks.


I hope FP didn't mean Focal Spark .


----------



## 424358 (Feb 12, 2018)

hey guys, i ordered Tin audio t2s from **** on ali. but they are on CNY break. should i cancel and hope they lower the price?

they wont ship till 13 days later.

edit: yeah im just gonna refund and watch if they have a sale. Ive been wanting them for a while but ordered right when they left for CNY break. :/


----------



## French Potato (Feb 12, 2018)

Unfortunattely this seller (it's the "French Amazon") only delivering in France, and yes they're selling below cost ...

https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech...uriculaires-avec-m/f-1065411-focalsphear.html

This year, winter sales are very good, i've bought the Onkyo E600M for 20€ instead of 69€
http://www.onkyo-headphones.com/hk-en/headphones/in-ear/e600m.html


----------



## kiler

Santojob said:


> A couple of weeks ago I have the* I-INTO i8*, a headset with: 1 x ø10mm + 2 × ø6mm Dynamic Drivers. Its sound is impressive, it will not like those who are the analytical sound, it is an earphone more for bassheads. With this I do not mean that I do not have excellent mids and a correct highs. The most impressive thing about this headset is how it sounds with certain musical styles that require powerful bass ... it's like having a Sub Woofer stuck to your ear, I personally like it a lot (and that I have other very good ones like ***** 6in1, Swing IE800, Svara*, etc) but this little one I do not know what he has, he has me hooked ..... highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it subbass sounds or more of a mid bass hump? and how is the rest of the sound signature, do you still have mids?


----------



## rpeebles

French Potato said:


> Unfortunattely this seller (it's the "French Amazon") only delivering in France, and yes they're selling below cost ...
> 
> https://www.cdiscount.com/high-tech...uriculaires-avec-m/f-1065411-focalsphear.html
> 
> ...


French Potat


----------



## rpeebles

French Potato...Thank You anyway ! What a bargain !! Best regards.


----------



## Santojob (Feb 12, 2018)

kiler said:


> Is it subbass sounds or more of a mid bass hump? and how is the rest of the sound signature, do you still have mids?


From my point of view, it is an earphone in which the basss and mid-bass very pronounced, with a lot of presence and quantity. However, they do not cover the rest of the frequencies. You can equalize those in different ways, through the used player or even with the eartips are very sensitive accentuating or not those bass. Among the headphones I have (and there are many iems and  earbuds) are by far the ones that have the biggest impact. If you like to feel the music not only in the ears but in the whole head ... these are your headphones. I usually listen to styles of folk music, folk-rock, acoustic, americana, etc. I enjoy them a lot and I admit that I am a "basshead" ... it is a headset that does not leave you indifferent, or you hate it or love it.


----------



## bsoplinger

AliExpress is having a winter sale. I guess they're aware that foreign customers know about the new year's celebration and they're attempting to attract business. Here's a few deals I've gleaned from the items I saw. Most had multiple sellers with similar prices. I didn't list many of the dollar or two off $10-$15 ones other than a pair of KZ that I personally enjoy. 

E-MI CI880
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...ty-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html

1More Piston 2
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...one-and-Remote-for-Apple-iOS/32703574608.html

KZ ED9 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...es-HIFI-Stereo-Earbuds-Noise/32681684824.html

KZ ED2 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...s-earbud-with-microphone-for/32827033075.html

Not really this thread but related, cheap Chinese DAP, Ruizu X02 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rui...-3-Mini-Music-Mp3-Player-8GB/32789590724.html

Here's the link to the sale page 
https://sale.aliexpress.com/__pc/winter_sale_electronics.htm


----------



## xilon (Feb 12, 2018)

I've found a detachable version of my beloved Magaosi BK50
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marketed as Pizen W50 on aliexpress. And costs about $40. Which is only $10 more than normal cable version.

After months I still regard the Magaosi Bk50 as the best earphone in my collection,  it is a clear step above KZ zs5, Emi  ci880,  **** 4in1,  urbanfun hybrid, Swing ie800, Seahf awk009, and the Boarseman cx98 and kr49.

They sound as an energetic V-shaped but very smooth and coherent. Bass is precise and deep, mids are clear and not recessed, treble is what I like most: airy and sparkly, INSANELY DETAILED. Wide soundstage with
Fantastic instrumental separation.

They are absolutely comfortable in ears, with angled nozzles.

The closest sounding is the Emi ci880 but can't compete with Bk50 sparkle and separation. Boarseman cx98 sounds muddy. Urbanfun lacks sparkle and details. Swing ie800 and seahf are also very close to the Bk50 (the Awk009 is better than swing iie800). 

I don't see anything will beat and replace my Bk50 anytime soon.


----------



## Otto Motor

French Potato said:


> Unfortunattely this seller (it's the "French Amazon") only delivering in France, and yes they're selling below cost ...


Get it or you will make yourself unhappy.


----------



## Otto Motor

bsoplinger said:


> AliExpress is having a winter sale. I guess they're aware that foreign customers know about the new year's celebration and they're attempting to attract business. Here's a few deals I've gleaned from the items I saw. Most had multiple sellers with similar prices. I didn't list many of the dollar or two off $10-$15 ones other than a pair of KZ that I personally enjoy.
> 
> E-MI CI880
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/E-M...ty-HIFI-copper-wires-Headset/32755542997.html
> ...



Careful! I bought many of the earphones listed cheaper at GB.


----------



## zentro

TLDRonin said:


> Did you buy from hot-fi?


nice hck, i don't think it matters,  its the same blueish leather pouch


----------



## CoiL (Feb 12, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> ADDENDUM: I also compared the KZ ZS5 against the Sphear. Now that was a complete disaster for the ZS5...a slaughter: tinny and hollow vs. full and warm. While the Sphear don't have the most spacious and open sound (compared to higher end models), it is super fun.


Let me remind You that this is purely Your subjective opinion 
Sometimes I think that You are maybe too "locked" into Sphear sound signature (fanboy? already found Your personal holy-grail?) and don`t let Your brain adjust to other sound signatures nor try different gear pairings.
Honestly, I listen my ZS5v1 with my desk and portable gear with no marks of "tinny" sound and that "hollow" You seem to be disgusted of might be actually open airy soundstage (which ZS5v1 is very well know for by now) but Your ears/brain doesn`t seem to preceive it so (need longer time to adjust?).
I mean, I listen Fidelio X1 with my modified Aune T1 with Siemens E88CC goldpin (~300$ tube rarity, gosh!) and if I compare it to ZS5v1 with modified iBasso DX50 - they are like 98% "same" sounding with huge "holographic" soundstage with great detailed mids (just distant presentation - preference thing) and highs, with slight overall U-shaped signature (again, preference thing). And I can`t, just can`t call ZS5v1 not sounding "full" nor does it sound "cold", rather slightly warmish.
Not trying to argue with You again, just saying that ppl hear and perceive sound differently and add many other factors like ears anatomical differences, tips being used, source gear, amping, music choice, sound preference (we all have it!) etc. ...one is not right or wrong. Audio is mostly purely subjective! 



xilon said:


> After months I still regard the Magaosi Bk50 as the best earphone in my collection,  it is a clear step above KZ zs5, Emi  ci880,  **** 4in1,  urbanfun hybrid, Swing ie800, Seahf awk009, and the Boarseman cx98 and kr49.
> 
> They sound as an energetic V-shaped but very smooth and coherent. Bass is precise and deep, mids are clear and not recessed, treble is what I like most: airy and sparkly, INSANELY DETAILED. Wide soundstage with
> Fantastic instrumental separation.
> ...


Yeah, they have lost their glory in these threads but I agree - they sound smooth and coherent with great details. Personally I still prefer ZS5v1 for more neutral-sided signature and more details in mids & bass. BK50 only weak point to me is in its dynamic driver, which sometimes gets slightly "woolly" or too "bass oriented" to some extent depending what music You listen.
Still - geat sounding IEM that I hope doesn`t dye soon, a rare breed among hybrids.
I still have mine but haven`t finished modding shells and changing cable. Btw, for me, best tips for making them little better balanced and open-sounding, were Philips UE red core, wide bore, thin "skirt" silicones - give them a try 

Btw, Otto, You should try BK50, they are good and You might even like them.


----------



## VShaft (Feb 12, 2018)

Regarding the T2, one user some pages back reported the incompatibility of the T2 with many replacement cables. Can anyone confirm a cable that would "fit" the T2 in the sense it doesn't degrade the IEM's sound quality? I'm primarily looking for a *"painted"* cable, none of those transparent beautiful silver cables that turn into green as soon as they see the light of day. And also, one that preferably isn't in the double-digit price range. If such a cable exists, I'd be glad if someone shared it...


----------



## bsoplinger

xilon said:


> I've found a detachable version of my beloved Magaosi BK50Marketed as Pizen W50 on aliexpress. And costs about $40. Which is only $10 more than normal cable version.


Interesting, this seller calls it pizen BK50 when you get the lighter wood MMCX version and charges $3 less than the dark wood version called the W50 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chr...dphone-Driver-BA-HIFI-In-Ear/32783911942.html


----------



## metabaron

VShaft said:


> Regarding the T2, one user some pages back reported the incompatibility of the T2 with many replacement cables. Can anyone confirm a cable that would "fit" the T2 in the sense it doesn't degrade the IEM's sound quality? I'm primarily looking for a *"painted"* cable, none of those transparent beautiful silver cables that turn into green as soon as they see the light of day. And also, one that preferably isn't in the double-digit price range. If such a cable exists, I'd be glad if someone shared it...


This is the one I use with my T2 (the original cable turned green after a couple months.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071...mmcx+cable&dpPl=1&dpID=41WAJ9XapiL&ref=plSrch


----------



## metabaron (Feb 12, 2018)

And there is also this one around the same price. My particular issue with this cable is that the connection is actually too tight/secure, to the point where removing the cable requires quite a bit of force and you risk damaging the connections. A shame because it is otherwise a good cable (and I guess if you are not planing on removing the cable often is an alternative).


----------



## Amberlamps (Feb 12, 2018)

Just purchased a load of iem’s from penon, out of them all I have to say magaosi K3 HD, I really like that and it has a great fit, its just slightly over 100 bucks.

It is very impressive for it’s price.


----------



## RvTrav

Last week I received the Auglamour F100 and gave some initial impressions.  Since then I spent quite a bit of time with these earphones.  The F100 has a great looking molded Zinc Alloy shell that is similar in shape to the shell of the RT1 but about 30% smaller.  For me this earphone was easy to fit and comfortable to wear.  For an earphone that I purchased from Banggood for $13 I am very impressed with them so I wanted to give you some more information relating to their sound.  As far as sound signature I would class them as balanced with a twist.  Starting with the Treble it is clear, detailed and well extended without being overly bright or harsh.  The Midrange is balanced with the treble and not at all recessed.  Vocals especially female vocals are very well presented.  The bass up to and including a slight mid bass hump is again balanced with the midrange and treble.  The twist is the sub bass that is elevated.  There is good separation between the bass and midrange with no bleed between the two.  The sound through the entire range is dynamic and energetic with a mid bass that is powerful and provides good slam when needed.  Even with the elevated sub bass the midrange and treble do not sound thin or overwhelmed.  The sound stage is only average but there is good instrument separation so the presentation does not sound congested.   What you get is a detailed, energetic, fun presentation with the sub bass adding warmth.  Auglamour uses a 10mm Bio-Diaphragm that Auglamour has done a great job of tuning.  This results in a very mature sounding product.  I only have one other earphone that sounds like the F100 and I was surprised by how similar that they are.  These are the TFZ Balance 2 which cost many times what the F100 does.    I am sure that there will be other impressions of this earphone in the future and I believe that they will also be positive.  For the price paid for these earphones I feel that they are a great deal.


----------



## liquidrats

VShaft said:


> Regarding the T2, one user some pages back reported the incompatibility of the T2 with many replacement cables. Can anyone confirm a cable that would "fit" the T2 in the sense it doesn't degrade the IEM's sound quality? I'm primarily looking for a *"painted"* cable, none of those transparent beautiful silver cables that turn into green as soon as they see the light of day. And also, one that preferably isn't in the double-digit price range. If such a cable exists, I'd be glad if someone shared it...


tried with ibasso cable, effectaudio, pwaudio... seems ok infact it improve it more... the stock is good but honestly isn't that good when you use a more forward sounding cable.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Does anyone here know much about the Tin Audio T1? 
Tin Audio T1 Dynamic Driver HiFi In-ear Earphone With Mic 
http://s.aliexpress.com/UbMZrqIj?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Slater

Phuca said:


> Just purchased a load of iem’s from penon, out of them all I have to say maraosi K3 HD, I really like that and it has a great fit, its just slightly over 100 bucks.
> 
> It is very impressive for it’s price.



I love my Magaosi K3 Pro - such great sound and premium build.

The included silicone tips are leagues beyond anything else I've ever seen. Luckily, I was able to buy a few spare sets of tips from them


----------



## Amberlamps (Feb 12, 2018)

Yea, I really do enjoy magaosi K3 HD, I managed to spell it correctly this time lol, ipad virtual keyboard and my fingers do not make a good combination 

This is the list of iem’s I bought from penon.

iBasso iT03, BGVP DM5, Magaosi K3 HD, still have some more to arrive from aliexpress and some nice cables, I forget all the names, but the three that arrived came really quick, hong kong to uk and delivered in less than 48 hours, shipped on saturday and arrived at me 11.30am monday, I couldnt ask for better service.

Also bought Whizzer A15, Auglamour R8, I dont particulary like those R8’s as they have a weird fit, I can’t seem to get them far enough into my ear’s. Also got the iBasso iT01 just before the end of last year but the cable got destroyed in an accident, hoping to buy a replacement as it is a really nice cable for iem’s that cost less than $100.

I have alot of burning in to do in the next few weeks.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 13, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Let me remind You that this is purely Your subjective opinion
> Sometimes I think that You are maybe too "locked" into Sphear sound signature (fanboy? already found Your personal holy-grail?) and don`t let Your brain adjust to other sound signatures nor try different gear pairings.
> Honestly, I listen my ZS5v1 with my desk and portable gear with no marks of "tinny" sound and that "hollow" You seem to be disgusted of might be actually open airy soundstage (which ZS5v1 is very well know for by now) but Your ears/brain doesn`t seem to preceive it so (need longer time to adjust?).



One reviewer wrote me personally:
"...Dass der ZS5 (v1) ausgehöhlte, unnatürlich erscheinende Mitten besitzt, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht bestreitbar. Dass manche diese Tonalität mögen, ist ja auch nicht verwerflich..."

2:1

The Sphear are great earphones at a presently fantastic price.

My holy grail are the UE900S. I also use a few cheapos a lot as mentioned here.

My equipment works fine for all my 50 plus earphones and headphones.

Be glad that the ZS5 work for you. I like using them on the go as they fit well.

As to the BK50: I find them interesting but have too many to choose from in the price category already. And I do fully understand that they are a step above the Urbanfuns and Boarsemen.

In turn, I challenge you to spend the $5 on the KZ EDR1 or EDR2. Money well spent. They sound good independent of price.


----------



## bsoplinger

Phuca said:


> Just purchased a load of iem’s from penon, out of them all I have to say magaosi K3 HD, I really like that and it has a great fit, its just slightly over 100 bucks.
> 
> It is very impressive for it’s price.





Slater said:


> I love my Magaosi K3 Pro - such great sound and premium build.
> 
> The included silicone tips are leagues beyond anything else I've ever seen. Luckily, I was able to buy a few spare sets of tips from them



I recently bought the Magaosi K3 HD and I'm rather pleased with them. How does the Pro model compare / differ?


----------



## Amberlamps (Feb 12, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I recently bought the Magaosi K3 HD and I'm rather pleased with them. How does the Pro model compare / differ?



The pro has 2 balanced armatures and 1 dynamic driver, the HD has 1BA and 1DD, the pro also has a higher frequency response of 30khz compared to the HD’s 22khz

I have listened to the pro and own the hd and honestly, in a blind test you would probably find it very difficult if not impossible to tell each other apart.
Personally I dont subscribe to the “the more BA’s the better it will sound” school of thought, some quad or hybrid iem’s with multi BA’s and a dynamic driver can actually sound not as good as an iem with just 1DD and 1BA, it’s all subjective of course.

Thats how I feel about it, although their is always an exception to the rule.

Both the Pro and the HD are a good buy.


----------



## Slater (Feb 12, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I recently bought the Magaosi K3 HD and I'm rather pleased with them. How does the Pro model compare / differ?



The HD came out shortly after I got my Pros. I've never heard the HDs myself, but I would like to one day.

The HD introduced some subtle differences in tuning, most notably to the upper treble range - slightly brighter treble, which gives the impression of additional details/resolution (in the treble range).

The K3 Pro was plenty bright, with great detail and resolution. So that tuning change was always curious to me. I know some folks are treble heads, so I assumed that was the target audience. The range that was extended between the 2 models only affects dogs and bats, so it seemed like a totally unnecessary upgrade IMO.

The Pro is more than enough, and can be had fairly inexpensive nowadays (especially if on sale). It's an awesome IEM.

And with both models having tuning nozzles (as well as different tips), the sound signature can be further tweaked.

@1clearhead is the resident Magaosi guru, owns pretty much everything they make, speaks with them on a regular basis, gets early test gear, and even knows the owner. I'm sure he'll chime in when he reads this.

Magaosi makes very little that's crap. You can tell that they really pour their heart and soul into the sound tuning, design, comfort, materials, etc. The BK50 is an amazing IEM, and even though it's a few year old it easily holds up to current competitors' offerings. I also have the new K5 2.0 (5xBA), and it's a definite step up from the K3 Pro.


----------



## Amberlamps

The top end, I will admit is crisp.

I am at this moment listening to Starboy by the weeknd and daft punk and even with the thumping bass, the highs are crystal clear.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I love my Magaosi K3 Pro - such great sound and premium build.


$100! How much value do you get compared to a brandname earphone?


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> $100! How much value do you get compared to a brandname earphone?



95% of my IEMs are ChiFi. Check my profile for a full listing of the IEMs I own. I guess if by "brandname" you mean "mainstream" and non-ChiFi, then the closest thing I have to compare is the Pioneer CH9T and Shure E4c. The K3 Pro blows the E4c out of the water, and nips at the heels of the CH9T. I don't have any NAD, Brainwavz Bxx, or other similar mainstream gear that you own/often recommend. I also don't own any IEMs over a $200 street price.

The idea of "value" is quite subjective, and varies from individual to individual. But I believe the K3 Pro offers a lot of value for the current average street prices. Does it hold up to the value argument of being "5xs better than an IEM costing 1/5th as much?" No, and I don't know any piece of gear that someone can objectively say "this $75 IEM sounds exactly 3xs better than this $25 IEM". It's just not something that can be easily measured (such that the identical opinion is held consistently between all owners).

The K3 does have flaws; nothing is perfect. Some of those flaws have been corrected in manufacturing (such as the nozzle coming detached), and others can be corrected by owners (such as upgrading the cable if desired). The sound, well that can be tweaked to a degree via the included nozzle filters and tip rolling.

BTW, the K3 Pro can be had as cheap as $60. One member even got a set for something insane like $35 or $45 at an electronics/audio trade show where Magaosi had a booth. When it 1st came out though, it was $130-$140, and at that price I do not feel it is a good value. I would recommend the K3 Pro all day long if one could obtain it for $60-$80.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The idea of value is quite subjective, and varies from individual to individual.


True, and we are all after great perceived value which we expect form Chifi. And true, it is difficult to assess how much any particular iem should cost. A friend to a $400 Westone for $200 and claims they are poor sounding without equalization.

Maybe, I should have asked what perceived value you are getting from the K3 Pro...also compared to similarly priced Chifi iems.

P.S. I was in the belief Brainwavz was Chifi, just marketed differently.


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> True, and we are all after great perceived value which we expect form Chifi. And true, it is difficult to assess how much any particular iem should cost. A friend to a $400 Westone for $200 and claims they are poor sounding without equalization.
> 
> Maybe, I should have asked what perceived value you are getting from the K3 Pro...also compared to similarly priced Chifi iems.
> 
> P.S. I was in the belief Brainwavz was Chifi, just marketed differently.



Yeah, the lines are blurred on what is ChiFi nowadays. I mean, so much of it is made in China, even if the parent company is US-based.

Xiaomi is as Chinese as chopsticks (so to speak). Yet they are based in California. However it's gets even muddier because there is some sort of parent company (or some sort of parent capital investment firm) based in China. Is it ChiFi? Is it American? Is it mainstream? Xiaomi is one of the largest (if not THE largest) consumer products company in China - I'd certainly call that mainstream, even though I also consider it ChiFi.

And my Pioneer CH9T are made in China, despite being a Japanese company. Is it ChiFi? The lines are too blurred, like a mystery wrapped in an enigma.

I would say a great example of 100% NON-ChiFi would be Grado. But Grado isn't truly mainstream IMO. The average consumer wouldn't know Grado from shinola, despite the vast majority of audiophiles knowing who they are.

As to your comment about "similarly priced" gear, I own very little gear in the $100-$150 IEM range. Certainly not enough to be comfortable enough to give you a confident opinion, because my sample size (and thus experience in that price range) is so small. I own way more gear in the <$30ish category, and am much more comfortable giving confident opinions on value in that arena (for example, the UiiSii CM5, KZ EDR1/2, KZ HDS3, etc).

There are other members that could probably provide a more reliable statement of K3 Pro/HD value in the mid-grade arena (assuming they own/have heard it):

@1clearhead
@Vidal
@B9Scrambler
@peter123
@loomisjohnson
@CoiL
just to name a few.

You could also ask at the K3 thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread.839011


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 13, 2018)

Slater said:


> Yeah, the lines are blurred on what is ChiFi nowadays. I mean, so much of it is made in China, even if the parent company is US-based.
> 
> Xiaomi is as Chinese as chopsticks (so to speak). Yet they are based in California. However it's gets even muddier because there is some sort of parent company (or some sort of parent capital investment firm) based in China. Is it ChiFi? Is it American? Is it mainstream? Xiaomi is one of the largest (if not THE largest) consumer products company in China - I'd certainly call that mainstream, even though I also consider it ChiFi.
> 
> ...



Since everything is made in China these days, Chifi should maybe rather be related to where the gear is designed. In China such as KZ, or in Japan, US, Germany etc. like much "mainstream" stuff. Not sure about the term "mainstream" as it implies mediocrity. And, for example, Sennheiser or Beyerdynamic do not produce mediocre stuff by and large and would never be considered Chifi, even when producing in China. And then there are "brandnames" that may not count as "mainstream". NAD, for example, or Focal or Audeeze (you mentioned Grado in Brooklyn). In China, KZ may be considered mainstream on the other hand.

And yes, much of my gear is in the $5 to $20 range. That's my personal Chifi experience. KZ were the first "mainstream Chifi" company introducing premium budget earphones with the ZS5 (I must obviously not perceived the value x-times as good as the $5 EDR1/2 as I am still bitching about them ).

And taking this a step further we arrive at the $100 Chifi. Now that's a lot of money adding up quickly and one has to be convinced before buying (other factors that play a role are shipping times and the problem of returning a faulty product).

Looking at some of the blogs, the sky is the limit. You can easily fork out $1000 on Chifi, too.

My philosophy has always been to start cheap, get some well reviewed references, and wait for sales in the higher categories.

And I always wanted to get my hands/ears on some "expensive" iems. The UE900S from Massdrop at $180 were a good opportunity (their outdated flagship). What is different? They are fluffier, airier, have more presence, and they play more effortlessly. In terms of classical music, they have much better separation and layering. But they are not necessary more fun than some cheapos as discussed before. I still like the EDR1/2, even in direct comparison. My friend with the Westones sees no rhyme of reason in the pricing and runs a huge number of $13 Blitzwolfs in all sorts of modifications. Now, I got this premium experience off my bucket list. The UE900S surely are worth $180 IMO, in comparison to the Urbanfuns, ZS5s, Memt X5 etc.

And these often mentioned Focal Sphear don't excel in separation, layering or soundstage at all. They just have this silky, addictive sound signature. Again, it comes down to price in the end just with the K3 Pro.

And then there is this desire for trophies. Yes, one day I would like to own some good Grados or Etymotics, too. But, instant gratification is for dummies!

Hey, I see you own a lot of mainstream headphones.


----------



## TLDRonin

zentro said:


> nice hck, i don't think it matters,  its the same blueish leather pouch


Mine didn't come in a blue leather pouch

There is a possibility different sellers handle their products differently. Especially since hot-fi sells for much cheaper


----------



## CoiL (Feb 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> One reviewer wrote me personally:
> "...Dass der ZS5 (v1) ausgehöhlte, unnatürlich erscheinende Mitten besitzt, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht bestreitbar. Dass manche diese Tonalität mögen, ist ja auch nicht verwerflich. Doch gleich stur zu schalten und den anderen zu unterstellen, sie würden die falschen Kabel, Aufsätze, DACs, Verstärker und DAPs verwenden, ist sowas von fehl am Platz. Aber jedem das Seine..."
> 
> 2:1


If it is HiFiChris, then I don`t know if he implies  to me or in general but:
* I haven`t said that ppl use WRONG cables with ZS5v1 as stock cable is and measures quite good.
* I haven`t said that ppl use WRONG DAC/DAP/amps but rather noted out that ZS5v1 NEEDS low-output impedance source and extra amping mA to shine at its best due to its ridiculour low-impedance no-crossover implementation.
* It needs wide bore tips and deep insertion to let DD sound pass by BA better.

HifiChris also says "hollow mids" about IT01 but rates it overall high and I plan to get it as it seems it`s spot-on to my taste from impressions and reviews.


Otto Motor said:


> The Sphear are great earphones at a presently fantastic price.
> In turn, I challenge you to spend the $5 on the KZ EDR1 or EDR2. Money well spent. They sound good independent of price.


I already had EDR1 long time ago. It reminded me HAVI B3Pro1 but I found it lacking in bass for my preferences at that time (didn`t try port hole modding or so much tips) and sounded somewhat brightish overall. And it weighted too much and was uncomfy.
I also had (have if want to listen) EDR2. Wasn`t quite my signature again. While it sounded good in mids, I found it lacking in instrument separation, soundstage, imaging, layering
as I`m more into open-sounding large soundstage headphones and IEMs.


Otto Motor said:


> And these often mentioned* Focal Sphear don't excel in separation, layering or soundstage at all*. They just have this silky, addictive sound signature.


And that`s where personal subjective taste jumps in - we have totally opposite taste in sound 
Sorry if I bother You too much with "defending" ZS5v1 (I`m not and aware of its faults) but You too often shout about Sphear and bash ZS5v1 every opportunity 

Anyway, peace-out!


----------



## tancg

Almost pulled the trigger then I realized it is the same design as ZS6.. i always find it difficult and troublesome to wear my KS ZS6. Is it comfortable and easy to wear?



Slater said:


> I love my Magaosi K3 Pro - such great sound and premium build.
> 
> The included silicone tips are leagues beyond anything else I've ever seen. Luckily, I was able to buy a few spare sets of tips from them


----------



## tancg

Would would you compare your Magaosi BK50 with the Xiaomi Hybrid HD Pro?

Im looking forward to upgrade from my Xiaomi Hybrid HD Pro. I find it a little muffled..



xilon said:


> I've found a detachable version of my beloved Magaosi BK50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2018)

tancg said:


> Almost pulled the trigger then I realized it is the same design as ZS6.. i always find it difficult and troublesome to wear my KS ZS6. Is it comfortable and easy to wear?



Oh, it's WAY more comfortable. It's much smaller, thinner, sits more flush in the ear, and everything is smooth and rounded.

Pretty much the only things it has in common with the ZS6 is that 1. both shells are made of aluminum, and 2. both IEMs are worn behind the ear.


----------



## xilon

tancg said:


> Would would you compare your Magaosi BK50 with the Xiaomi Hybrid HD Pro?
> 
> Im looking forward to upgrade from my Xiaomi Hybrid HD Pro. I find it a little muffled..



Sorry I don't own the Pro HD. And I don't plan to get one since I don't think they can compete against Bk50. 

I think Slater, Coil, Loomis and others may answer your request. 

 the Only downside of Bk50 is the cable pretty stiff and microphonic. But sound is really amazing, fun factor and musicality at the best. No other iem I own is so detailed,  airy and sparkly. 

I am planning to order the Magaosi K3 or K3 pro but I am still unsure if it really is an upgrade..


----------



## Slater

xilon said:


> Sorry I don't own the Pro HD. And I don't plan to get one since I don't think they can compete against Bk50.
> 
> I think Slater, Coil, Loomis and others may answer your request.
> 
> ...



I’ll A/B the Pro and BK50 in the next few days and let you know.


----------



## loomisjohnson

xilon said:


> Sorry I don't own the Pro HD. And I don't plan to get one since I don't think they can compete against Bk50.
> 
> I think Slater, Coil, Loomis and others may answer your request.
> 
> ...


i only heard the xiaomi pro briefly and thought it was competent but not as good as comparably-priced urbanfun, hlsx, etc. the bk50, however, remains one of my favorites even tho i generally don't opt for its warm signature. the magaosi k3 ( i have the second iteration, which i think is called the hd pro) is "better" than the bk50 in the sense of being less colored and having better driver integration; the k3 is also more detailed/refined on top. however, one might find the bk50 more enjoyable--it's livelier and more bass-emphasized.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> If it is HiFiChris, then I don`t know if he implies  to me or in general but:
> * I haven`t said that ppl use WRONG cables with ZS5v1 as stock cable is and measures quite good.
> * I haven`t said that ppl use WRONG DAC/DAP/amps but rather noted out that ZS5v1 NEEDS low-output impedance source and extra amping mA to shine at its best due to its ridiculour low-impedance no-crossover implementation.
> * It needs wide bore tips and deep insertion to let DD sound pass by BA better.
> ...


Peace!


----------



## Wiljen

Got the new Meizu Flow in for review - must say they are super comfortable and initial listening has been enjoyable.  They are a bit warmer than my usual leanings but have good extension, particularly on the low end.   Anybody else checked these out yet?  Another triple driver hybrid in a crowded market I know, but for those looking for one without the big treble spike, these might just be the ticket.


Also got the Macaw Tx-80 and the Edifier 806BT but haven't dug into either of those yet.   Campfire Cascade is keeping me busy at the moment.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Got the new Meizu Flow in for review - must say they are super comfortable and initial listening has been enjoyable.  They are a bit warmer than my usual leanings but have good extension, particularly on the low end.   Anybody else checked these out yet?  Another triple driver hybrid in a crowded market I know, but for those looking for one without the big treble spike, these might just be the ticket.



Do you have the (older) Flow, or the (newer) Flow Bass?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Oh, it's WAY more comfortable. It's much smaller, thinner, sits more flush in the ear, and everything is smooth and rounded.
> 
> Pretty much the only things it has in common with the ZS6 is that 1. both shells are made of aluminum, and 2. both IEMs are worn behind the ear.



I am having trouble keeping track of which iems are being discussed.  At some point people stop saying the model name.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Do you have the (older) Flow, or the (newer) Flow Bass?



No mention of Bass on the packaging so I am guessing the older.


----------



## weedophile (Feb 13, 2018)

Ok, so i opened up the shell and tried to mod the earphone and i cant seem to be able to pull out the driver lol.

Tried with back cover, without, with cotton, without, cotton at vent and without. Still unable to reduce the bass. Removing the filter did elevate the trebles by abit though.

Its pretty easy to muffle the trebles though, the cotton at the vent works. Tip rolled and found that tri-flange probably lessen the bass the most, but its too deep inside me.... ears lol.

I have been listening to Le Gang Des Ours - Pretty in the Morning Light till its giving me headache @.@ shall continue after the CNY as i will be busy

Edit: Just so anyone is curious, the earphone is a DD DIY UES from NiceHCK for less than $15. THEY ARE FOCKIGN BASSY, really seriously the bass in it is just dizzifying. I am still feeling giddy after typing and now editing this post xD


----------



## xilon

loomisjohnson said:


> i only heard the xiaomi pro briefly and thought it was competent but not as good as comparably-priced urbanfun, hlsx, etc. the bk50, however, remains one of my favorites even tho i generally don't opt for its warm signature. the magaosi k3 ( i have the second iteration, which i think is called the hd pro) is "better" than the bk50 in the sense of being less colored and having better driver integration; the k3 is also more detailed/refined on top. however, one might find the bk50 more enjoyable--it's livelier and more bass-emphasized.



If you say xiaomi pro hd is inferior to even urbanfun (which I rate as GOOD sounding but not excellent) I am now happy to have not ordered them. I think they are over hyped just like the rock zircon for example.

Now the k3 Pro looks really better than Bk50 according to your opinion.  Even more detailed but less v-shaped..worth a try. Thanks for your brief comparation.


----------



## loomisjohnson

xilon said:


> If you say xiaomi pro hd is inferior to even urbanfun (which I rate as GOOD sounding but not excellent) I am now happy to have not ordered them. I think they are over hyped just like the rock zircon for example.
> 
> Now the k3 Pro looks really better than Bk50 according to your opinion.  Even more detailed but less v-shaped..worth a try. Thanks for your brief comparation.


i'd say that's accurate--the k3 also has tuning filters so you can contour the sound somewhat. i wouldn't call the xiaomi overhyped, but they are somewhat overshadowed in a fantastically competitive space.


----------



## noknok23

hello, im looking for a budget IEM that has similar sound sig of the HE 150PRO
slightly U shaped - lean bass with quality sub, clean neutral mids, relaxed treble.
nice imaging and layering.
something that can scale well and likes power is a plus.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I am having trouble keeping track of which iems are being discussed.  At some point people stop saying the model name.



Sorry, I was referring to the Magaosi K3 Pro.


----------



## Wiljen

loomisjohnson said:


> i'd say that's accurate--the k3 also has tuning filters so you can contour the sound somewhat. i wouldn't call the xiaomi overhyped, but they are somewhat overshadowed in a fantastically competitive space.



Be careful here as there are two different K3 models one with fixed tips and the other with the filters.  Make sure you know which you are getting.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 13, 2018)

A world to the ongoing discussion what makes the value of an earphone in terms of sound.

My quick rule of thumb is better earphones have the better mids, that is vocal reproduction. Out of my large pool of earphones of all price categories (below $400), the expensive ones clearly have the most authentic vocal reproduction - and also the better layering and instrument separation. Exceptions in my collection are the Fostex TE-02 and the Tinaudio T2, which do very well on the vocals at a lower price point. But, in particular the Fostex were only a second love, albeit now an intensive one.

These Fostex are gonzo now, but if they showed up on eBay at $35 (previously $80 or so), they would be a good example of a good neutrally tuned earphone.


----------



## APC01

Hello

I'm thinking about buying some headphones to improve my **** 6in1.

I'm not a sound expert but I like the kind of 6in1 sound.

To improve the 6in1 in the same style, are the TinAudio T2 or the ZhiYin Z5000 better?

Which ones are more similar in sound to the 6in1 improving them?

Can someone who knows me give me some advice please?

Thank you


----------



## noknok23

Otto Motor said:


> A world to the ongoing discussion what makes the value of an earphone in terms of sound.
> 
> My quick rule of thumb is better earphones have the better mids, that is vocal reproduction. Out of my large pool of earphones of all price categories (below $400), the expensive ones clearly have the most authentic vocal reproduction - and also the better layering and instrument separation. Exceptions in my collection are the Fostex TE-02 and the Tinaudio T2, which do very well on the vocals at a lower price point. But, in particular the Fostex were only a second love, albeit now an intensive one.
> 
> These Fostex are gonzo now, but if they showed up on eBay at $35 (previously $80 or so), they would be a good example of a good neutrally tuned earphone.



You mean the fostex are discontinued?
I was eyeing the TinAudio t2. Perhaps they would fit the bill.


----------



## rpeebles

noknok23 said:


> You mean the fostex are discontinued?
> I was eyeing the TinAudio t2. Perhaps they would fit the bill.



Hello, I looked around and could not find any Fostex TE-02 available...but, there were several other versions, from 01 to 05, some very expensive: Any good ?

Thanks & regards


----------



## TLDRonin

CoiL said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying some headphones to improve my **** 6in1.
> 
> ...


@Nymphonomaniac should be able to give you some advice since it seems he owns all three


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

APC01 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm thinking about buying some headphones to improve my **** 6in1.
> 
> ...



_*Z5000.
*_
T2 isn't bad at all and perhaps more linear in its presentation, but if you like bass presentation of 6in1 you will fall from your chair listening to Z5000, its like a 6in1 at 6 times the price with bigger soundstage, thicker full bodied bass, organic clean vocal and an addictive way to present music with details while not sounding harsh or agressive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My take of the KZ ZSR.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zsr.22905/reviews
Prefer them over the ZS6 (cause I just can't listen long with ZS6 even if they kind of sound more refined).
But not ZS5V1.

Anyway, now, i'm done with this ZS soundsignature type....need something more organic and transparent, not multipliction of patch of trebly sound layers put togheter. If they can mix Macaw GT600S and Zhiyin Z5000 soundsignature it will be heaven, cause all in all, I begin to find the ZS serie obsessively trebly (ZST being an exception if it sound like the smooth nicehck Bro like some says).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> A world to the ongoing discussion what makes the value of an earphone in terms of sound.
> 
> My quick rule of thumb is better earphones have the better mids, that is vocal reproduction. Out of my large pool of earphones of all price categories (below $400), the expensive ones clearly have the most authentic vocal reproduction - and also the better layering and instrument separation. Exceptions in my collection are the Fostex TE-02 and the Tinaudio T2, which do very well on the vocals at a lower price point. But, in particular the Fostex were only a second love, albeit now an intensive one.
> 
> These Fostex are gonzo now, but if they showed up on eBay at $35 (previously $80 or so), they would be a good example of a good neutrally tuned earphone.



One of my favorite IEM for vocal is the Plextone S50, ahah, but I guess QC was very poor....when I read the ''review'' of Vidal it was a real shock as he consider it as pure supreme trash to the point of not writing a full review and making me confuse about graphic rating (was thinking a 9 in bass is a good note but its more a sound presence note) lol....anyway, it really put a big grain of salt about all reviewers, reading this its just insanely contradictory....make a couple of reviews of loved iem I read that present sound rendering in a opposite manner, Tennmak Pro and KZ ZS5 V1 are other good example. Nobody should make conclusion on just one review, 3 is the minimum, so you know with the ratio 2-1 whats the real soundsignature of an iem. S50 sure aren't bloated-boomy at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But anyway, I think they don't exist anymore.

PS: Oh and I think we cannot take seriously any sound impressions based on a phone, as its way over colored, especially in bass region, even my Ipod touch was so colored in bass that it make sound boomy and distorted lot of my iem, really, this is not a small factor. DAP-IS-A-MUST.

Listen to some EMO music (Porches) with the EMOTIONAL S50 hehe and it got bass and LOT of vocal presence, its really about how the vocal blossom here, it breathe beautifully. But sure, construction is crappy but housing is small so you can sleep with them.


----------



## tancg

Slater said:


> I’ll A/B the Pro and BK50 in the next few days and let you know.



Thanks mate!


----------



## BraXzy

So I've been reading up on budget IEM's for a little bit now and I feel so lost. Everyone seems to have a slightly different top list, and there are so many it's hard to pick one. I'm not much of an audiophile and in the past have made do with whatever had decent reviews on Amazon for cheap.

I still don't want to spend a load of money but want better bang for my buck. I've been eyeing the Tin Audio T2's.. the KZ ZS3... Rock Zircons... just recently saw the Yersen FEN-2000 being recommended too.

Being that the buy would involve a 40 day delivery wait, I don't want to make the wrong choice. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> _*Z5000.
> *_
> T2 isn't bad at all and perhaps more linear in its presentation, but if you like bass presentation of 6in1 you will fall from your chair listening to Z5000, its like a 6in1 at 6 times the price with bigger soundstage, thicker full bodied bass, organic clean vocal and an addictive way to present music with details while not sounding harsh or agressive.



The Z5000 is the one everyone says HAVE to be used with foam tips, correct? Or do I have that confused with the Tin Audio T2?

If it IS the Z5000 that silicones don't work well on, why is this the case? There's so many silicone tips to choose from, one of them has to work OK - Starlines, Spiral Dots, Spinfits, Whirlwind, wide bore, narrow bore, Mandarines, Sony Hybrids, one size smaller, one size larger - the list is practically endless.


----------



## Slater

BraXzy said:


> So I've been reading up on budget IEM's for a little bit now and I feel so lost. Everyone seems to have a slightly different top list, and there are so many it's hard to pick one. I'm not much of an audiophile and in the past have made do with whatever had decent reviews on Amazon for cheap.
> 
> I still don't want to spend a load of money but want better bang for my buck. I've been eyeing the Tin Audio T2's.. the KZ ZS3... Rock Zircons... just recently saw the Yersen FEN-2000 being recommended too.
> 
> Being that the buy would involve a 40 day delivery wait, I don't want to make the wrong choice. Can anyone help me out?



Let's start by having you answer the following questions:

- Do you have a particular sound preference with headphones?
- What genres of music do you listen to?
- What is your budget?
- Do you have to have a removable cable, or is a fixed cable OK?
- Do you care about isolation (ie music leaking out or external sounds leaking in)?
- Do you care if the IEM is worn down, or do you like behind-the-ear IEMs?
- Do you have small ears? Or odd shaped ears?
- Do you need a microphone or music control button
- Do you plan on sleeping with the IEM?
- Do you want the option to use them as bluetooth earphones?


----------



## bsoplinger

Wiljen said:


> Be careful here as there are two different K3 models one with fixed tips and the other with the filters.  Make sure you know which you are getting.


Both the Magaosi K3 HD and Pro have tuning filters. Hopefully I get this part right, they differ in a DD + BA (Pro) vs DD + 2BA (HD) configuration. Is there a third option without the filters?


----------



## asian23

Guys I've got similar questions for my case so hoping for a budget recommendation.

here's my answers to the questions:

- Do you have a particular sound preference with headphones?: Fun sound, V shape

- What genres of music do you listen to? : mainly EDM, synthetic dance

- What is your budget? : Up to $200

- Do you have to have a removable cable, or is a fixed cable OK? : Must have MMCX

- Do you care about isolation (ie music leaking out or external sounds leaking in)? : Yes, more isolation the better

- Do you care if the IEM is worn down, or do you like behind-the-ear IEMs? : no preference

- Do you have small ears? Or odd shaped ears? : small ears yes.

- Do you need a microphone or music control button : No

- Do you plan on sleeping with the IEM? : Yes

- Do you want the option to use them as bluetooth earphones? : No need


----------



## HungryPanda

I use silicone tips with my Z5000 and they sound just fine


----------



## BraXzy

Slater said:


> Let's start by having you answer the following questions:
> 
> - Do you have a particular sound preference with headphones?
> - What genres of music do you listen to?
> ...



Kinda hard to answer some of these just because I don't know what my preference is (which I know isn't helpful hehe). Thanks for asking.

I guess the clearer sound the better? A bit of bass but not overwhelming. Middle of the road? I hate when the sound is muffled or the voice is hard to hear.
A bit of everything besides Rock / Classical.. Mainly Pop / Dance / Rap / Hip Hop.
Up until recently I didn't know removable was a thing for IEMs so whatever is fine.
Ideally the better isolation the better - I'd likely use these at work and don't want to disturb others.
Not sure what this means, I assume behind the ear is the ones that have hooks on the back of the ear? I prefer just regular old straight in buds but again I have limited experience otherwise.
Regular size and shape
It'd be nice to have but at the bottom of the list for wants. I have them on my current set and never use them.
Not likely but I guess it's possible (not a dealbreaker).
I already have a passable pair of bluetooth headphones so BT is not needed.


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> I use silicone tips with my Z5000 and they sound just fine


I decided to give the Z3000 a try over them just because they look just so drab on all the seller pages. Just a little boring metal can with a nozzle just like the Tin Audio T2 which I already had. But I'm having so much trouble with fitment because of the combination of low profile and short nozzle. Looks like I definitely made the wrong choice when deciding between the two.


----------



## Wiljen

bsoplinger said:


> Both the Magaosi K3 HD and Pro have tuning filters. Hopefully I get this part right, they differ in a DD + BA (Pro) vs DD + 2BA (HD) configuration. Is there a third option without the filters?



You are right, I was thinking the pro had the filters but not the HD, I had to go back and pull my HD out and look.


----------



## Ymer Niros

Slater said:


> The Z5000 is the one everyone says HAVE to be used with foam tips, correct? Or do I have that confused with the Tin Audio T2?
> 
> If it IS the Z5000 that silicones don't work well on, why is this the case? There's so many silicone tips to choose from, one of them has to work OK - Starlines, Spiral Dots, Spinfits, Whirlwind, wide bore, narrow bore, Mandarines, Sony Hybrids, one size smaller, one size larger - the list is practically endless.




Ostry 100 work very well


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> The Z5000 is the one everyone says HAVE to be used with foam tips, correct? Or do I have that confused with the Tin Audio T2?
> 
> If it IS the Z5000 that silicones don't work well on, why is this the case? There's so many silicone tips to choose from, one of them has to work OK - Starlines, Spiral Dots, Spinfits, Whirlwind, wide bore, narrow bore, Mandarines, Sony Hybrids, one size smaller, one size larger - the list is practically endless.



Some prefer with silicone other with foam, you know what silicone do to bass, it do great in fact for bass lover, but the Z5000 really have a bipolarity syndrom, silicone=bassy, foam=punchy near neutral....if ya know what I mean. Both sound very good and I can't decide wich I prefer, a like both side of Z5000 really


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BraXzy said:


> So I've been reading up on budget IEM's for a little bit now and I feel so lost. Everyone seems to have a slightly different top list, and there are so many it's hard to pick one. I'm not much of an audiophile and in the past have made do with whatever had decent reviews on Amazon for cheap.
> 
> I still don't want to spend a load of money but want better bang for my buck. I've been eyeing the Tin Audio T2's.. the KZ ZS3... Rock Zircons... just recently saw the Yersen FEN-2000 being recommended too.
> 
> Being that the buy would involve a 40 day delivery wait, I don't want to make the wrong choice. Can anyone help me out?



Out of the 3, I would say T2. If they are on sale right now under 40, jump on them!


----------



## bsoplinger

Wiljen said:


> You are right, I was thinking the pro had the filters but not the HD, I had to go back and pull my HD out and look.


Interesting. Does that mean you didn't particularly like them or just that you've others you like more? I'm reasonably pleased with my Pros (the 2 DD models, I really hate confusing model names) but I have been going back and forth between the Brainwavz B400 and the iBasso IT01 both of which are close to the limit of this topic (IT01 at about $100) and the B400 (about $190 although they were doing pre-order for less and even cheaper on Black Friday when I ordered mine) and haven't been listening to the Magaosi. 

I do wish there were a $100-$200 Chi-Fi topic. There are just so many interesting offerings in that range.


----------



## Wiljen

bsoplinger said:


> Interesting. Does that mean you didn't particularly like them or just that you've others you like more? I'm reasonably pleased with my Pros (the 2 DD models, I really hate confusing model names) but I have been going back and forth between the Brainwavz B400 and the iBasso IT01 both of which are close to the limit of this topic (IT01 at about $100) and the B400 (about $190 although they were doing pre-order for less and even cheaper on Black Friday when I ordered mine) and haven't been listening to the Magaosi.
> 
> I do wish there were a $100-$200 Chi-Fi topic. There are just so many interesting offerings in that range.



I have bought the AKG n40, Lz A4, and Brainwavz b400 since these so they sit in the drawer as all of those are better in my thinking.  the AKG n40 is my daily driver with the b400 a close 2nd.


----------



## Zerohour88

HungryPanda said:


> The only iem that has me reaching for it over Z5000 is the **** ASE



really interested in the ASE (full model name is MDK-ESS ASE, I think?), care to write a short review/impression? Was thinking of the KZ ZSR too since its similarly priced to me. Last IEM I got was the EMI-CI880/C630 and loved it, getting the itch to test something new.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bsoplinger said:


> Interesting. Does that mean you didn't particularly like them or just that you've others you like more? I'm reasonably pleased with my Pros (the 2 DD models, I really hate confusing model names) but I have been going back and forth between the Brainwavz B400 and the iBasso IT01 both of which are close to the limit of this topic (IT01 at about $100) and the B400 (about $190 although they were doing pre-order for less and even cheaper on Black Friday when I ordered mine) and haven't been listening to the Magaosi.
> 
> I do wish there were a $100-$200 Chi-Fi topic. There are just so many interesting offerings in that range.



Well, your post push me to impulsively start one, because I try one time to change this thread for sub-150 or 200$ iem and it do not make sens, now, a second one with reference list is much needed from what I see so let's begin one! I really wanna make a list of valuable gems, like, exceptional sound value. Please share your toughs about Ibasso IT01 and B400 there. Will try to include reviews and all...but for now we must take the 100-200$ chifi pulse

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-100-200-chifi-iem-with-reference-list.872245/


----------



## Selenium (Feb 13, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> really interested in the ASE (full model name is MDK-ESS ASE, I think?), care to write a short review/impression? Was thinking of the KZ ZSR too since its similarly priced to me. Last IEM I got was the EMI-CI880/C630 and loved it, getting the itch to test something new.



Me too. I just dig the design of it. I got the Light instead though and that's a rad earphone if don't say.





As you can see, it's tiny. The entire thing fits into my ear canal.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 14, 2018)

BraXzy said:


> So I've been reading up on budget IEM's for a little bit now and I feel so lost. Everyone seems to have a slightly different top list, and there are so many it's hard to pick one. I'm not much of an audiophile and in the past have made do with whatever had decent reviews on Amazon for cheap.
> 
> I still don't want to spend a load of money but want better bang for my buck. I've been eyeing the Tin Audio T2's.. the KZ ZS3... Rock Zircons... just recently saw the Yersen FEN-2000 being recommended too.
> 
> Being that the buy would involve a 40 day delivery wait, I don't want to make the wrong choice. Can anyone help me out?



I give you my 5 cents.

1. Fit:  piston shaped or over ear cable ones? I use both, the first when not moving much at home, and the second when out and about (hold better in the ear). Fiddling with memory cable in bed is no fun for me.
2. The best earphone is many earphones. A $300 earphone is not as good as three $100 earphones. It is always fun and educational to compare and this will help define and refine your taste.
3. Cheap or expensive? Not liking an expensive earphone is worse than not liking a cheap earphone. I started cheap, actually with the Rock Zircon...which I retired soon thereafter. Be aware that your taste evolves with time and faster than you think.
4. Maybe start first with models that are universally loved by reviewers rather than such that polarize. For example, the Urbanfun Hifi in the $20 range and the KZ EDR2 at $5 are safe bets. Read as many reviews as possible and try to read between the lines. Quite frankly, not many universally loved earphones come to my mind.
5. I don't think cables are that important as long as they are reasonably sturdy. Some $800 earphones have non-detachable cables.
6. A simple, one-button remote can come in handy when forwarding songs in bed at night (works with eyes closed).
7. If Bluetooth, be aware that the battery is a consumable and you can throw the iems away after a few years. I use cheap bluetooth earphones such as the MacCaw T150 ($12 at gearbest).
8. Make sure you get fast shipping for $2-3 more. I have waited up to 165 days for "China Post", which brought me even onto Canadian TV.

In summary, you can get a small collection of decent sounding earphones for $50 or less.


----------



## Otto Motor

noknok23 said:


> You mean the fostex are discontinued?
> I was eyeing the TinAudio t2. Perhaps they would fit the bill.


Yes, the Fostex have been discontinued. And yes, the Tinaudio T2 are great but not everybody likes them because they don't have an exaggerated bass. I think they are outstanding and, independent of perceived quality, they are very interesting.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> I use silicone tips with my Z5000 and they sound just fine


Same with the T2.


----------



## Otto Motor

rpeebles said:


> Hello, I looked around and could not find any Fostex TE-02 available...but, there were several other versions, from 01 to 05, some very expensive: Any good ?
> 
> Thanks & regards


Don't know!


----------



## TLDRonin (Feb 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> The Z5000 is the one everyone says HAVE to be used with foam tips, correct? Or do I have that confused with the Tin Audio T2?
> 
> If it IS the Z5000 that silicones don't work well on, why is this the case? There's so many silicone tips to choose from, one of them has to work OK - Starlines, Spiral Dots, Spinfits, Whirlwind, wide bore, narrow bore, Mandarines, Sony Hybrids, one size smaller, one size larger - the list is practically endless.


In my case, driver flex almost sometimes occurs with silicone tips, making it troublesome to get a good fit. Granted I don't have as big of a collection of tips as some of you guy., I've tried whirlwinds, starlines, some doubleflange and basic medium sized silicone tips that came with my other iems but most don't fare too well aside from the starlines. Particularly shorter tips. Takes a bit of effort to get them to fit well, but they work.


Also, for I don't know why but driver flex is much worse on my left unit than my right. I can get my right side in fairly easily, but the left side refuses to give in on the first attempts.


I'm still getting used to how I feel about the z5000 sound, but I feel like foam tips make the overall signature darker, but the bass is more defined. Starlines make it feel a bit airier, but the bass feels less controlled and defined. I'm going to try tinkering with rockbox eq to see if I can make it slightly brighter with foams.


----------



## Ymer Niros

TLDRonin said:


> In my case, driver flex almost sometimes occurs with silicone tips, making it troublesome to get a good fit. Granted I don't have as big of a collection of tips as some of you guy., I've tried whirlwinds, starlines, some doubleflange and basic medium sized silicone tips that came with my other iems but most don't fare too well aside from the starlines. Particularly shorter tips. Takes a bit of effort to get them to fit well, but they work.
> 
> 
> Also, for I don't know why but driver flex is much worse on my left unit than my right. I can get my right side in fairly easily, but the left side refuses to give in on the first attempts.
> ...




It is essential to try the Ostry 100, 200, 300 with the Z5000. They soften the bass but give them an amazing impact. I feel that the soundscape has expanded and that the level of detail has risen by 2 or 3 notches. It's no longer full HD but 4K sound. Impressive


----------



## liquidrats (Feb 14, 2018)

pushing <100 chi-fi to it's limit...
TFZ My Love II + Effect Audio Ares II (Reterminated)


----------



## APC01 (Feb 14, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> _*Z5000.
> *_
> T2 isn't bad at all and perhaps more linear in its presentation, but if you like bass presentation of 6in1 you will fall from your chair listening to Z5000, its like a 6in1 at 6 times the price with bigger soundstage, thicker full bodied bass, organic clean vocal and an addictive way to present music with details while not sounding harsh or agressive.



Hello

Thank you so much for your advice.

I found the Z5000 without cable in two stores with a lot of price difference

42 $

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...7.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.310.1ddKrT



59 $

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.288.1ddKrT


The cheap is a fake? Is it a bad store? They are different?


Could you advise me a good MMCX cable with microphone for this headphones?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aip...3.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.1ddKrT

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HIF...7.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.270.1ddKrT

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Boo...4.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.277.1ddKrT

I have seen these but I do not know if they are good or what is the best

I like them with the straight-line connector not the L

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## TLDRonin (Feb 14, 2018)

APC01 said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a difference between the sellers. I bought from hot-fi and there wasn't any issues (aside from some scratches on the case).


As for the cable, I'm currently using the kz mmcx cable which I was recommended by other users here. Just search up "kz mmcx cable" in aliexpress and get the cheapest one. Hot-fi was selling it for $8 but they jacked it up to $16


----------



## HungryPanda

bsoplinger said:


> I decided to give the Z3000 a try over them just because they look just so drab on all the seller pages. Just a little boring metal can with a nozzle just like the Tin Audio T2 which I already had. But I'm having so much trouble with fitment because of the combination of low profile and short nozzle. Looks like I definitely made the wrong choice when deciding between the two.


The only way I can get short nozzle iems to fit, my Z3000


----------



## APC01

TLDRonin said:


> I don't think there is a difference between the sellers. I bought from hot-fi and there wasn't any issues (aside from some scratches on the case).
> 
> 
> As for the cable, I'm currently using the kz mmcx cable which I was recommended by other users here. Just search up "kz mmcx cable" in aliexpress and get the cheapest one. Hot-fi was selling it for $8 but they jacked it up to $16



Hello

thank you very much for your help

I found the cable you said but I'm looking for a cable WITH MICROPHONE and the one I've seen does not have a microphone.

Do you know anything with MICROPHONE?

Thank you


----------



## bsoplinger

APC01 said:


> Hello
> 
> thank you very much for your help
> 
> ...


Here's one from AliExpress. I don't own it, have no idea on quality. I don't need nor want a mic on my cable so haven't been looking for one.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...46-High-Frequency-Upgraded-8/32841864060.html

Found with a search for "MMCX mic upgrade cable" Warning, cables without a mic are included in the search results.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

This morning drinking my coffee I have a strange question about the *Musicmaker TW1*.
I buy them like one year ago to use when sleeping....but its finally TOO long for that and one of the must uncomfortable iem for sleeping. What I wonder is where is the driver?
DO you think I can just saw the last metal part of 0.5 cm?


----------



## Slater (Feb 14, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> This morning drinking my coffee I have a strange question about the *Musicmaker TW1*.
> I buy them like one year ago to use when sleeping....but its finally TOO long for that and one of the must uncomfortable iem for sleeping. What I wonder is where is the driver?
> DO you think I can just saw the last metal part of 0.5 cm?



That's what I did to the KZ HDS2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1677#post-13855768





You should be fine. The driver will be in that largest front section.

There may or may not be a hole once the cut off piece is removed. It will depend on how the manufacturer programmed the CNC cutting machine. On the HDS2 there was a hole there (but on the MusicMaker it may still be solid aluminum, and thus no hole).

I tested the HDS2 to see if there were improvements to the sound (in other words, the hole turned it into an open-backed IEM). In the case of the HDS2, there was no improvement that I liked. So I covered the hole with a piece of graphic sign/banner vinyl (but tape would have worked too):





If you DO like the sound, the open hole can be covered by a stainless steel nozzle mesh (since it has an adhesive ring already on it). This will still allow air to pass, yet protect the opening from dust and debris.

If that doesn't make sense or is unclear, let me know and I can post a photo of what I'm talking about.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> That's what I did to the KZ HDS2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1677#post-13855768
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe thanks Doc! 
Now i'm more confident to try it, was afraid that some wire was hide there....really wanna sleep with the TW cause they sound very good, hope the metal is full so I can polish it and housing still be beautifull.
Have to find a metal saw now lol


----------



## LordZero

What tips do you guys use for the z5000? Thinking about ordering it.

And for the tinaudio T2? I have been using foamies, but would love to try something more comfortable.


----------



## Slater (Feb 14, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe thanks Doc!
> Now i'm more confident to try it, was afraid that some wire was hide there....really wanna sleep with the TW cause they sound very good, hope the metal is full so I can polish it and housing still be beautifull.
> Have to find a metal saw now lol



I used a composite fiber cutting disc on a Dremel to remove the end piece on my HDS2.

You could also use a decent flat file, as aluminum is soft so you’ll remove that end piece fairly quickly.


----------



## bsoplinger

LordZero said:


> What tips do you guys use for the z5000? Thinking about ordering it.
> 
> And for the tinaudio T2? I have been using foamies, but would love to try something more comfortable.


I'm assuming you're looking for foamie alternatives? I know that for me foamies are much more comfortable but almost never give me a decent seal so I mostly use silicone tips. I use the inexpensive KZ Whirlwind tips. Under $2 for 6 pairs (2x S, M, L) on AliExpress and the Starlines are about the same price (mentioned later). If you decide to try them get yourself at least 2 units, 4 pair of each size because they are easy to tear where the nozzle joins the shell. I think its the little bit of silicone that gives them the spiral or whirl look adds just enough extra rigidity to the shell of the tip to give them a more secure seal without having to move up a size as is necessary, for me at least, so they're more comfortable for me. The rather inexpensive KZ Starlines are another good choice. Not sure why the little dimple pattern makes a difference but it does for me. I'm guessing that its the same reason that the JVC Spiral Dots are so well regarded although they do have more 'dimple-ness' than the KZ. Of course they're also way more expensive than the 6 pair for under $2 KZ tips.


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> I used a composite fiber cutting disc on a Dremel to remove the end piece on my HDS2.
> 
> You could also use a decent flat file, as aluminum is soft so you’ll remove that end piece fairly quickly.


I couldn't find a pair of those even though they looked like an excellent sleep style. So I got the KZ EDR2 or KZ HDS3 (whichever one is the smaller, I'm sure you know @Slater ) and the ZhiYin Z3000 to try instead.


----------



## HungryPanda

My perfect sleeping pair are the Brainwavz B100


----------



## Wiljen

bsoplinger said:


> I couldn't find a pair of those even though they looked like an excellent sleep style. So I got the KZ EDR2 or KZ HDS3 (whichever one is the smaller, I'm sure you know @Slater ) and the ZhiYin Z3000 to try instead.



What are you using to keep aluminum dust from winding up all over the internals?  I would think a hand file (where it dropped the material to the outside) would be better than using a cutoff wheel that generates a ton of conductive dust to lay on the wires and connections inside the earpiece.


----------



## bsoplinger

Wiljen said:


> What are you using to keep aluminum dust from winding up all over the internals?  I would think a hand file (where it dropped the material to the outside) would be better than using a cutoff wheel that generates a ton of conductive dust to lay on the wires and connections inside the earpiece.


Sorry the KZ ones I mentioned don't need to be cut off but they're larger than the one @Slater was describing. Personally I wouldn't worry about the dust from using a cut off wheel just clean it out with blown air. Not necessarily canned air as that might be too strong of an airstream and damage the driver. I have a squeeze bulb not sure what it was sold for, perhaps for cleaning an SLR style camera that I use for this type of cleanup. It reminds me of those ear cleaning bulbs that you can buy to squirt water into your ear. I say that because I'm not sure how available non digital photography stuff is anymore


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> I couldn't find a pair of those even though they looked like an excellent sleep style. So I got the KZ EDR2 or KZ HDS3 (whichever one is the smaller, I'm sure you know @Slater ) and the ZhiYin Z3000 to try instead.



HDS3 is the small one. It certainly has big sound though!


----------



## Slater (Feb 14, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> What are you using to keep aluminum dust from winding up all over the internals?  I would think a hand file (where it dropped the material to the outside) would be better than using a cutoff wheel that generates a ton of conductive dust to lay on the wires and connections inside the earpiece.



Gravity is your friend. You point the nozzle facing up, so the dust falls down as you cut. And when done a quick shot or 2 with some canned air (ie computer dusting spray) and you’re golden.

You can even blow it out with your mouth. Or a squeeze bulb as mentioned.

You just have to be careful not to apply too much pressure. That means staying an inch or 2 away from the driver.


----------



## bonson

LordZero said:


> What tips do you guys use for the z5000? Thinking about ordering it.
> 
> And for the tinaudio T2? I have been using foamies, but would love to try something more comfortable.



Just received my Z5000 and done some tips rolling, JVC spiral dots, spinfit cp100, MEE double flange, but i could acheive best results with Sony hybrids and grey tips from my Dunu 2000J.
IMO bass is more controlled and sounstage is still wide and comfort is better than foam because i can't stand the presure inside my eardrums.


----------



## Wiljen

bsoplinger said:


> Sorry the KZ ones I mentioned don't need to be cut off but they're larger than the one @Slater was describing. Personally I wouldn't worry about the dust from using a cut off wheel just clean it out with blown air. Not necessarily canned air as that might be too strong of an airstream and damage the driver. I have a squeeze bulb not sure what it was sold for, perhaps for cleaning an SLR style camera that I use for this type of cleanup. It reminds me of those ear cleaning bulbs that you can buy to squirt water into your ear. I say that because I'm not sure how available non digital photography stuff is anymore



I have a bulb like that designed for removing solder, could be one of those too I suppose.  I've just seen the cutoff wheels produce a lot of garbage as they sand the surface.


----------



## Slater (Feb 14, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I have a bulb like that designed for removing solder, could be one of those too I suppose.  I've just seen the cutoff wheels produce a lot of garbage as they sand the surface.



Other things that work good - bench jewelers saw, benchtop band saw with fine tooth metal cutting blade, hacksaw with fine tooth blade, metal cutting Dremel wheel (circular disc with very fine hacksaw type teeth) etc.

As far as the discs, it depends on which ones you use. I use fiberglass reinforced discs. They produce a fraction of the dust, and last 10xs longer than the cheapo non-reinforced discs (which produce a ton of duct and break apart if you breathe on them wrong).


----------



## Otto Motor

*Mainstream vs. Chifi: a Useful Comparison*

Here a quick comparison between the Focal Spark ($69 USD list; paid $69 CAD) and the Urbanfun Hifi (early edition; dual driver; $23 USD paid). 
The Focal are bassier with a bit more depth and the Urbanfun Hifi have the slightly better resolution, the more prominent mids, airier, and the bigger soundstage. Preliminary result after 1 hour: the Urbanfun may be ahead with a slightly more refined sound? Will continue listening and playing with the tips.

What this tells us? The Urbanfun Hifi are good earphones and a killer deal.

P.S. The Spark have a three button control for the iPhone. The Urbs have a one button remote. Both appear equally sturdy.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *Mainstream vs. Chifi: a Useful Comparison*
> 
> Here a quick comparison between the Focal Spark ($69 USD list; paid $69 CAD) and the Urbanfun Hifi (early edition; dual driver; $23 USD paid).
> The Focal are bassier with a bit more depth and the Urbanfun Hifi have the slightly better resolution, the more prominent mids, airier, and the bigger soundstage. Preliminary result after 1 hour: the Urbanfun may be ahead with a slightly more refined sound? Will continue listening and playing with the tips.
> ...



Noodle cables...blech.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Noodle cables...blech.


All NADs have flat noodles, including their headphones. This is living proof that one doesn't need super thick cables . These Focals appear to be marketed towards the younger crowd that goes primarily for looks. Colour over tonality. Company is effectively taking candy from babies...


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> … As far as the discs, it depends on which ones you use. I use fiberglass reinforced discs. They produce a fraction of the dust, and last 10xs longer than the cheapo non-reinforced discs (which produce a ton of duct and break apart if you breathe on them wrong).



If those are like the ones I use they have that nice push/pull thing on a specific mandrel that simplifies changing discs, no screwdriver necessary. 



Slater said:


> Noodle cables...blech.


Makes me think of those DirectTV commercials. And just like those where I talk back to the TV I say I like my cable service, well other than price but they all overcharge IMHO. I actually like the IEMs I have with flat cables.


----------



## mbwilson111

bsoplinger said:


> I actually like the IEMs I have with flat cables.



I like the flat cables that I have.  What I hate is thick sprongy cables


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I like the flat cables that I have.  What I hate is thick sprongy cables


It didn't even occur to me that the Spark's cables were flat until Slater pointed it out. I had more issues with untangling the Urbanfun's cables.


----------



## LordZero (Feb 14, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I'm assuming you're looking for foamie alternatives? I know that for me foamies are much more comfortable but almost never give me a decent seal so I mostly use silicone tips. I use the inexpensive KZ Whirlwind tips. Under $2 for 6 pairs (2x S, M, L) on AliExpress and the Starlines are about the same price (mentioned later). If you decide to try them get yourself at least 2 units, 4 pair of each size because they are easy to tear where the nozzle joins the shell. I think its the little bit of silicone that gives them the spiral or whirl look adds just enough extra rigidity to the shell of the tip to give them a more secure seal without having to move up a size as is necessary, for me at least, so they're more comfortable for me. The rather inexpensive KZ Starlines are another good choice. Not sure why the little dimple pattern makes a difference but it does for me. I'm guessing that its the same reason that the JVC Spiral Dots are so well regarded although they do have more 'dimple-ness' than the KZ. Of course they're also way more expensive than the 6 pair for under $2 KZ tips.





bonson said:


> Just received my Z5000 and done some tips rolling, JVC spiral dots, spinfit cp100, MEE double flange, but i could acheive best results with Sony hybrids and grey tips from my Dunu 2000J.
> IMO bass is more controlled and sounstage is still wide and comfort is better than foam because i can't stand the presure inside my eardrums.



Thank you both! I'm really tempted to order those kz twist.

Yeah, I like foamies, but sometimes they just seem to big and it's too much pressure inside the ears,  so I was looking to some foamies cheap alternative or silicones. I think I will order the z5000 and some kz twist. I don't know where to find the Sony hybrids and the dunu 2000j tips 

What is your thoughts about the
MandarinES Symbio ?


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> If those are like the ones I use they have that nice push/pull thing on a specific mandrel that simplifies changing discs, no screwdriver necessary.



Yes, those are the ones.


----------



## Slater (Feb 14, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I like the flat cables that I have.  What I hate is thick sprongy cables





Otto Motor said:


> It didn't even occur to me that the Spark's cables were flat until Slater pointed it out. I had more issues with untangling the Urbanfun's cables.



I agree, noodle cables are great for not tangling.

Where the problems are is that they are too fragile. The wires always end up stressing internally when bent/stressed/folded, causing premature cable failure. Round wires are much more robust in that regard, and will almost always outlast a flat cable. That's why you rarely find flat noodle cables in critical applications, such as undersea communications cables, telephone pole wiring, power lines, etc.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I agree, noodle cables are great for not tangling.


I somehow feel like having a plate of spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## Otto Motor

HungryPanda said:


> My perfect sleeping pair are the Brainwavz B100


I found the B100 handy on the bus yesterday. Great, stable fit and a nice and airy sound playing over the bus's engine with ease.


----------



## riffrafff

Otto Motor said:


> I somehow feel like having a plate of spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## TLDRonin

LordZero said:


> Thank you both! I'm really tempted to order those kz twist.
> 
> Yeah, I like foamies, but sometimes they just seem to big and it's too much pressure inside the ears,  so I was looking to some foamies cheap alternative or silicones. I think I will order the z5000 and some kz twist. I don't know where to find the Sony hybrids and the dunu 2000j tips
> 
> ...


you can order smaller foamies so there is less pressure


----------



## Selenium (Feb 15, 2018)

The perfect earphone for sleeping. 




Itty bitty and it sounds great! The entire earphone disappears into my ear canal. I had been using the DM5 for sleeping with but this is even better.
https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/05/25/ak-audio-light-t2-i-feel-pretty/


----------



## TLDRonin

Otto Motor said:


> I found the B100 handy on the bus yesterday. Great, stable fit and a nice and airy sound playing over the bus's engine with ease.


Do they isolate well? 

From pics I see they don't look very aesthetically pleasing, but it seems to sound good so I'm pretty interested.


----------



## bsoplinger

Selenium said:


> … Itty bitty and it sounds great! The entire earphone disappears into my ear canal. I had been using the DM5 for sleeping with but this is even better.
> https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/05/25/ak-audio-light-t2-i-feel-pretty/


Those do look very tiny. Looks like the AK store doesn't offer them anymore though.


----------



## pauliunas (Feb 15, 2018)

You seem to know your stuff here 
I'm looking for some IEMs to use while on bus or walking on foot... I don't want great sound quality, I just want it decent enough. The environment is noisy anyway. For isolation, it's best to stay in the middle grounds, because too much isolation means I won't be aware of my surroundings (e.g. a car horning at me).

Now, this list is very nice, but the problem is my "unusual" taste for sound signature. I have a Sennheiser CX300II and I could just use that one, but I hate how it sounds. It was my first non-standard IEM (standard being included with a phone or something) and I kiked it at the beginning, but after I got an Audio Technica AD900X, I just can't stand it anymore. I got used to much better, more natural sound, and now the Sennheiser sounds muddy AF. I can't hear anything but the bass there, it obstructs all the details in mids.

TL;DR I want to stay as far as possible away from V shape, at least the kind of it seen in Sennheiser CX300II.

What I want is a large soundstage with good instrument separation and lots of details, because I listen to classical music. I mean, I won't get all that, but I want to get close to it.

Any suggestions in the price range around $30?


----------



## bsoplinger (Feb 15, 2018)

LordZero said:


> …  so I was looking to some foamies cheap alternative or silicones. I think I will order the z5000 and some kz twist. I don't know where to find the Sony hybrids and the dunu 2000j tips


Since you don't have a location not sure how helpful this info is. JVC spiral dot can be purchased via eBay or Amazon and they'll be shipped from Japan taking about a month to arrive costing $13-$15 if you look for good deals. Sometimes and it varies when you can get domestically shipped ones from Amazon Prime for about $15-$17 but which size is available changes. I've been waiting for the ML size to come back in stock myself.

I'd guess that you could try contacting a seller that carries them and see if they could help. Did find this Amazon listing when I went looking before but decided it wasn't worth it.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016BP7L7C/ref=twister_B019F6T02I?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LordZero (Feb 15, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> Since you don't have a location not sure how helpful this info is. JVC spiral dot can be purchased via eBay or Amazon and they'll be shipped from Japan taking about a month to arrive costing $13-$15 if you look for good deals. Sometimes and it varies when you can get domestically shipped ones from Amazon Prime for about $15-$17 but which size is available changes. I've been waiting for the ML size to come back in stock myself.
> 
> I'd guess that you could try contacting a seller that carries them and see if they could help. Did find this Amazon listing when I went looking before but decided it wasn't worth it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016BP7L7C/ref=twister_B019F6T02I?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



Thanks  I'm from Portugal, Europe. In fact I have the spiral dots, but didn't try it with the tinaudio T2, didn't even though about that xD but I am afraid they will make the thight mid bass go away


----------



## SiggyFraud

Guys, maybe a silly question - those of you who have them, how do you plug and wear your ZhiYin Z3000s? I do it like this (images), but I've seen several different ways, here or in seller pictures.
Wearing them over-ear is most comfortable for me, plus the fit/seal is really good.


----------



## Konstrictor

http://audiofield.ru/index.php/naus...k-obzor-byudzhetnykh-vnutrikanalnykh-gibridov


----------



## pauliunas

Konstrictor said:


> http://audiofield.ru/index.php/naus...k-obzor-byudzhetnykh-vnutrikanalnykh-gibridov


This is an English forum, thank you.


----------



## Perception

Hi, 
I was wondering how people would compare the LG Quadbeats 3 to the KZ ED2 earphones for sound and all over quality? I can get the Quadbeats for the same price as the ED2s so price isnt an issue.


----------



## Slater (Feb 15, 2018)

pauliunas said:


> You seem to know your stuff here
> I'm looking for some IEMs to use while on bus or walking on foot... I don't want great sound quality, I just want it decent enough. The environment is noisy anyway. For isolation, it's best to stay in the middle grounds, because too much isolation means I won't be aware of my surroundings (e.g. a car horning at me).
> 
> Now, this list is very nice, but the problem is my "unusual" taste for sound signature. I have a Sennheiser CX300II and I could just use that one, but I hate how it sounds. It was my first non-standard IEM (standard being included with a phone or something) and I kiked it at the beginning, but after I got an Audio Technica AD900X, I just can't stand it anymore. I got used to much better, more natural sound, and now the Sennheiser sounds muddy AF. I can't hear anything but the bass there, it obstructs all the details in mids.
> ...



I would go with earbuds then. I am blown away by the **** PT15. It has amazing sound, top notch build quality (metal not cheap plastic), and is an incredible value. Plus you’ll be able to hear your surroundings.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I somehow feel like having a plate of spaghetti for dinner.


otto, you're one wacky guy, but i really like having you around...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Perception said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how people would compare the LG Quadbeats 3 to the KZ ED2 earphones for sound and all over quality? I can get the Quadbeats for the same price as the ED2s so price isnt an issue.


the qb are very well built and competent overall, but i actually prefer the ed2, which has more clarity and detail


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I would go with earbuds then. I am blown away by the **** PT15. It has amazing sound, top notch build quality (metal not cheap plastic), and is an incredible value. Plus you’ll be able to hear your surroundings.



try this mod, and see if you like it

 

To me it adds air, knocking off some freq from the mids to make them leaner and more spacious.

Covering the other two holes won't work though, as it only make the sound out of phase-y.. It must be that two


----------



## pauliunas

Slater said:


> I would go with earbuds then. I am blown away by the **** PT15. It has amazing sound, top notch build quality (metal not cheap plastic), and is an incredible value. Plus you’ll be able to hear your surroundings.


I already have a bunch of VE earbuds, but that's not what I need. I'm not a "killer bass" kind of person either - I prefer recessed bass. The issue with earbuds is that... I do hear the surroundings, yeah, but I can't hear my music... Or I have to set the volume insanely loud, which annoys everyone around me (because they can hear it) and is also dangerious to my health.


----------



## chinmie

pauliunas said:


> I already have a bunch of VE earbuds, but that's not what I need. I'm not a "killer bass" kind of person either - I prefer recessed bass. The issue with earbuds is that... I do hear the surroundings, yeah, but I can't hear my music... Or I have to set the volume insanely loud, which annoys everyone around me (because they can hear it) and is also dangerious to my health.



you should try the Tin audio T2 then. it's not too isolating, have great punchy bass, but not bloated and not a bass monster at all, the sound is clear and you could still listen to your surroundings


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> try this mod, and see if you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the mod idea.

I actually have the newest version of the PT15, which only has 1 hole (instead of the 4 holes in the previous version).

The tuning of the current PT15 is perfectly fine IMO - very balanced.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> otto, you're one wacky guy, but i really like having you around...


Should I get out more?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Should I get out more?


no, man--keep doing what you do!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> I would go with earbuds then. I am blown away by the **** PT15. It has amazing sound, top notch build quality (metal not cheap plastic), and is an incredible value. Plus you’ll be able to hear your surroundings.



Let me nail you on the **** PT15.
They are in the same price range as the Headroom MS16, Faael 32 ohm, Monk Plus, Joyroom JR-EL117, and Joyroom JR-EL123. I purchased most of them after watching youtube reviews. One reviewer, TechmanZ, waffled his head off comparing the Monks and the FAAELs...which turned out to be a futile task IMO as both sound equally poorly - these two elevated the cheaper KZ EDR1/2 into the premium sound segment. The worst of the pack may have been the Monk Plus which you can really only use without regret when listening to AM radio.

Only the Headroom and Joyroom JR-EL117 were somewhat decent, but none came even remotely close to my 10-year old Sennheiser MX-560 earbuds or KZ EDR2 iems. Yes, the crappy and cheap old Senns smoked the Chifi newbies with vigour.

How do the **** PT15 fit in here?


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Thanks for the mod idea.
> 
> I actually have the newest version of the PT15, which only has 1 hole (instead of the 4 holes in the previous version).
> 
> The tuning of the current PT15 is perfectly fine IMO - very balanced.



I'm planning to buy the new one also, for spares, also because @DBaldock9 said the new one is better tuned. which seller did you buy the new one from?


----------



## Narayan23

pauliunas said:


> I already have a bunch of VE earbuds, but that's not what I need. I'm not a "killer bass" kind of person either - I prefer recessed bass. The issue with earbuds is that... I do hear the surroundings, yeah, but I can't hear my music... Or I have to set the volume insanely loud, which annoys everyone around me (because they can hear it) and is also dangerious to my health.



In my experience being unaware of your surroundings is also dangerous to your health, I used to wear IEM´s when walking the dog, going for a stroll etc. until I had a close encounter with a car I hadn´t even heard or seen, luckily the driver reacted well and nothing happened. Yes IEM´s isolate much better and forget about wearing earbuds if it´s windy at all, but with IEM´s you will eventually lower your guard (good music does that to you) and that´s when schiit happens. I leave IEM´s for home & gym duty now.


----------



## pauliunas

Narayan23 said:


> In my experience being unaware of your surroundings is also dangerous to your health, I used to wear IEM´s when walking the dog, going for a stroll etc. until I had a close encounter with a car I hadn´t even heard or seen, luckily the driver reacted well and nothing happened. Yes IEM´s isolate much better and forget about wearing earbuds if it´s windy at all, but with IEM´s you will eventually lower your guard (good music does that to you) and that´s when schiit happens. I leave IEM´s for home & gym duty now.



And that's why you can just set the volume lower. Also, some IEMs isolate better than others. As I said, I **can't** hear my music with earbuds. Unless I set the volume so high that it's louder than everything around me. And if I do that, I can end up in the same situation as you. Except that *in addition* to not hearing your surroundings, you also do permanent damage to your ear drums because of excessively high volume. So IEMs are definitely a better choice, especially (but not only) if they have a bit weaker isolation than usual.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Let me nail you on the **** PT15.
> They are in the same price range as the Headroom MS16, Faael 32 ohm, Monk Plus, Joyroom JR-EL117, and Joyroom JR-EL123. I purchased most of them after watching youtube reviews. One reviewer, TechmanZ, waffled his head off comparing the Monks and the FAAELs...which turned out to be a futile task IMO as both sound equally poorly - these two elevated the cheaper KZ EDR1/2 into the premium sound segment. The worst of the pack may have been the Monk Plus which you can really only use without regret when listening to AM radio.
> 
> Only the Headroom and Joyroom JR-EL117 were somewhat decent, but none came even remotely close to my 10-year old Sennheiser MX-560 earbuds or KZ EDR2 iems. Yes, the crappy and cheap old Senns smoked the Chifi newbies with vigour.
> ...



Not sure where the PT15 fit in your list.

I have little experience with earbuds. Before the Senfers, my only experience was with the original Apple earbuds, and the crap free earbuds that were included with (old) cell phones and MP3 players.

Besides the PT15, I do have Headroom MS16 on the way (I also own an earbud from a HF banned seller that can’t be discussed - it rhymes with Gin Poo Sank). I like that one too, but the **** is better.

I can say that being an IEM guy, and hating earbuds in general, I was blown away by the performance of the PT15. When positioned right, it is the closest thing to an IEM-like performance I have heard.

Keep in mind that I listen to earbuds “sideways” (as opposed to how most people wear them), which makes a huge difference with the overall efficiency, seal, and experience in general. When inserted how most people wear them (I guess you’d call it laying flat in your ear), you lose so much sound it’s not even funny. It’s like listening to full size headphones with the cups pulled 2” away from your ears. Sure, you can “hear sound” but all of the energy and body is sucked out.


----------



## Slater (Feb 15, 2018)

Narayan23 said:


> In my experience being unaware of your surroundings is also dangerous to your health, I used to wear IEM´s when walking the dog, going for a stroll etc. until I had a close encounter with a car I hadn´t even heard or seen, luckily the driver reacted well and nothing happened. Yes IEM´s isolate much better and forget about wearing earbuds if it´s windy at all, but with IEM´s you will eventually lower your guard (good music does that to you) and that´s when schiit happens. I leave IEM´s for home & gym duty now.



I agree with this. I too have had close calls, and the danger to self is not worth dying or being seriously injured over.

I also am not sure from a legal standpoint how well that would go over in court. Sure, the driver would be at fault, but being a “distracted” pedestrian that can’t hear horns, screeching tires, or out of control dump trucks barreling towards them wouldn’t look too good for you at all.

Many cities have even passed pedestrian cell phone laws because people are zoning out in their own little world, not even paying attention to their surroundings, and walking right into traffic or walking right off of cliffs.


----------



## mbwilson111

SiggyFraud said:


> Guys, maybe a silly question - those of you who have them, how do you plug and wear your ZhiYin Z3000s? I do it like this (images), but I've seen several different ways, here or in seller pictures.
> Wearing them over-ear is most comfortable for me, plus the fit/seal is really good.



That is how I wear my Z3000...over ear.  I can't imagine it working any other way.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> I'm planning to buy the new one also, for spares, also because @DBaldock9 said the new one is better tuned. which seller did you buy the new one from?



Whoever had the PT15 the cheapest.

And I got the copper cable version, since it was the cheapest. The copper cable sounds perfectly fine to me (and good quality), so I saw no compelling reason to pay extra for the silver cable.

With copper cable it was like $8. A steal for what you get.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I can say that being an IEM guy, and hating earbuds in general, I was blown away by the performance of the PT15.




...and so it begins 

Just finished listening to two albums with my PT15.  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 15, 2018)

I wear my Z3000's over ear and with triple tips so as to get a deep fit


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and so it begins



Haha, well I held out as long as I could! I guess it was just a matter of time that the fever spilled over to earbuds lol

I’m definitely not planning on having a large earbud collection though. I’m only using them for situations when I can’t use IEMs or headphones.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Haha, well I held out as long as I could! I guess it was just a matter of time that the fever spilled over to earbuds lol
> 
> I’m definitely not planning on having a large earbud collection though. I’m only using them for situations when I can’t use IEMs or headphones.



I have 24...seems about right...

Starting to prefer buds to iems...sometimes..


----------



## pauliunas

chinmie said:


> you should try the Tin audio T2 then. it's not too isolating, have great punchy bass, but not bloated and not a bass monster at all, the sound is clear and you could still listen to your surroundings


Thanks for the suggestion. I know people say lots of good stuff about these, but if I go up in budget that much (I was hoping for $30), I could also buy Denon ah-c50ma. Which one do you think is better? Denon advertises this one as "flat"/"neutral" and reviewers agree with that... It also has thick cable, which is a HUGE advantage with our winters (I've had some earphones where the wire probably snapped somewhere, because they started cutting out after the first winter)


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Haha, well I held out as long as I could! I guess it was just a matter of time that the fever spilled over to earbuds lol
> 
> I’m definitely not planning on having a large earbud collection though. I’m only using them for situations when I can’t use IEMs or headphones.



I believe you.


----------



## LordZero

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and so it begins
> 
> Just finished listening to two albums with my PT15.  Definitely a keeper.


Can you compare the PT15 to Rx-1 and Yincrow X6?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody can compare the Final Audio E3000 to Zhiyin Z5000???

They begin to work on me....but no rush here as I wanna find exceptional value in 50-200$ price range.

I kniw its from Japan...at least...well, its Asian!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Thanks for the mod idea.
> 
> I actually have the newest version of the PT15, which only has 1 hole (instead of the 4 holes in the previous version).
> 
> The tuning of the current PT15 is perfectly fine IMO - very balanced.


OH! Thats how we know wich version we have....damn, I got the old version with 4 holes now I wonder what the big difference between both. WIll surely try the sticker mod but my iem already begin to look like mommified lol


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Not sure where the PT15 fit in your list.
> 
> 
> Besides the PT15, I do have Headroom MS16 on the way (I also own an earbud from a HF banned seller that can’t be discussed - it rhymes with Gin Poo Sank).


Great, please let us know how they compare.


----------



## Slater (Feb 15, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Great, please let us know how they compare.



Compare which ones?  The banned one that rhymes with “Gin Poo Sank”? Or the Headroom MS16? Or 3 all of them?


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> I wear my Z3000's over ear and with triple tips so as to get a deep fit


What he said. Only way for me to actually get a seal so that I could hear the bass.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Compare which ones?  The banned one that rhymes with “Gin Poo Sank”? Or the Headroom MS16? Or 3 all of them?


Comparison desired of Headroom and ****. I tried to insert my Headrooms sideways into my ear...not sure exactly how this should work...but I think I need cosmetic surgery for that. My ears may have the wrong shape.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening to the MS16's right now, very pleasant earbuds indeed


----------



## Slater (Feb 15, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Comparison desired of Headroom and ****. I tried to insert my Headrooms sideways into my ear...not sure exactly how this should work...but I think I need cosmetic surgery for that. My ears may have the wrong shape.



You tuck them into the intertragic notch (ie perpendicular your ear), with the front of the earbud (where the sound comes out) facing forwards and the back of the earbud facing behind you. This allows the sound to go right into your ear canal.

When you wear an earbud the “normal” way, all of the sound hits the inside of the ear, (dissipating in multiple directions), before making a 90 degree turn to travel down the ear canal. That’s like facing your full size speakers directly towards a wall, and you standing besides them to listen. It makes no sense because so much energy is lost bouncing against the wall.

Think of the large 10mm driver on the i-into i8 and it will make sense.

If you still can’t picture it, I can post a photo.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> If you still can’t picture it, I can post a photo.



Please do..I can't picture it.  Seems physically impossible in my mind.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> You tuck them into the intertragic notch (ie perpendicular your ear), with the front of the earbud (where the sound comes out) facing forwards and the back of the earbud facing behind you. This allows the sound to go right into your ear canal.
> 
> When you wear an earbud the “normal” way, all of the sound hits the inside of the ear, (dissipating in multiple directions), before making a 90 degree turn to travel down the ear canal. That’s like facing your full size speakers directly towards a wall, and you standing besides them to listen. It makes no sense because so much energy is lost bouncing against the wall.
> 
> ...


I can picture it but I have the wrong ears. A photo may help my cosmetic surgeon, though.


----------



## Otto Motor

Like this? Can't find my toothbrush since this morning...


----------



## HungryPanda

Just wiggle them around till you get the best sound


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Like this? Can't find my toothbrush since this morning...



Is that how you recommend we clean our ears?


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friend, the brainwavz b100 is better than the T2 audio TIN?


----------



## HungryPanda

The B100 is not as good as the TinAudio T2 to me but I like them both T2 is more neutral, B100 is very comfortable and great for lying down with


----------



## Otto Motor

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friend, the brainwavz b100 is better than the T2 audio TIN?


Not sure. Both are totally different. The B100 are more fluid and coherent, the T2 are more neutral and accurate. Worth having both.


----------



## vladstef (Feb 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> You tuck them into the intertragic notch (ie perpendicular your ear), with the front of the earbud (where the sound comes out) facing forwards and the back of the earbud facing behind you. This allows the sound to go right into your ear canal.
> 
> When you wear an earbud the “normal” way, all of the sound hits the inside of the ear, (dissipating in multiple directions), before making a 90 degree turn to travel down the ear canal. That’s like facing your full size speakers directly towards a wall, and you standing besides them to listen. It makes no sense because so much energy is lost bouncing against the wall.
> 
> ...



This is how I wear earbuds as well, driver facing forward not towards my head. I actually think that 90% of earbuds have a fundamentally flawed design and I don't get why big earbud manufacturers didn't adopt Apple earpod design (probably because it uses a relatively speaking small 13.5mm drivers and no one wanted to battle the issues of making it larger to fit regular 15.4 drivers). It's a shame given how good earbuds are and how much value you get IF your ears allow you to extract the most out of buds.

(Might be going slightly off topic but the things that I will mention here are all from China and well below 100$.)
I tried quite hard to make my own Final Audio Piano Forte, bought the shells and tried all kinds of drivers in them (EMX500, Vido, MS16, RY4s...) with a million of different tuning configurations and I could never escape the bass-low mid range just overwhelming other frequencies. Earbuds are tuned to compensate for some leakage and once you force it into canal bad things happen, mostly because drivers end up having way too much pressure to the front of membrane resulting in a massive change to frequency response.


----------



## Selenium

pauliunas said:


> You seem to know your stuff here
> I'm looking for some IEMs to use while on bus or walking on foot... I don't want great sound quality, I just want it decent enough. The environment is noisy anyway. For isolation, it's best to stay in the middle grounds, because too much isolation means I won't be aware of my surroundings (e.g. a car horning at me).
> 
> Now, this list is very nice, but the problem is my "unusual" taste for sound signature. I have a Sennheiser CX300II and I could just use that one, but I hate how it sounds. It was my first non-standard IEM (standard being included with a phone or something) and I kiked it at the beginning, but after I got an Audio Technica AD900X, I just can't stand it anymore. I got used to much better, more natural sound, and now the Sennheiser sounds muddy AF. I can't hear anything but the bass there, it obstructs all the details in mids.
> ...



ZS6


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Otto Motor said:


> Not sure. Both are totally different. The B100 are more fluid and coherent, the T2 are more neutral and accurate. Worth having both.


and B100 is better tham B150?


----------



## SilverLodestar

My ZhiYin Z5000 came in the mail today  I have to say, they really disappointed me at first when I first stuck them in my ears with the included (weird) tips. They immediately sounded muddy and very bass-heavy. I’ve been tip rolling (and even cable rolling) for the last 15 minutes or so, and these are really starting to shine. 

I found that the double-flanged eartips that came with my Fidue A65 work well with these to help lessen the bass and driver flex as well. Driver flex is much less cumbersome now. On top of that, I also discovered that the back vents let out a lot of treble presence, so I sealed them up with micropore tape. The treble is quite sparkly now and vocals seem to have more life to them now instead of being buried under a veil. I feel like vocals in general (after tip rolling and sealing the back vents) are forward and slightly dry, kinda like the T2, but not quite. I may do a side-by-side comparison of them soon. Midrange instruments are also lively, not recessed, and natural sounding. Timbre is excellent, from the few acoustic tracks I’ve tested. Bass is now controlled and pleasant. It has good punch, while not bleeding into the midrange. No longer does it overshadow the mids and cover the rest of the signature in a thick veil. I feel like the sound can finally breathe. There are so many possibilities when it comes to sound, it’s really fun to play around with them.

More first impressions/experiments to come!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SilverLodestar said:


> My ZhiYin Z5000 came in the mail today  I have to say, they really disappointed me at first when I first stuck them in my ears with the included (weird) tips. They immediately sounded muddy and very bass-heavy. I’ve been tip rolling (and even cable rolling) for the last 15 minutes or so, and these are really starting to shine.
> 
> I found that the double-flanged eartips that came with my Fidue A65 work well with these to help lessen the bass and driver flex as well. Driver flex is much less cumbersome now. On top of that, I also discovered that the back vents let out a lot of treble presence, so I sealed them up with micropore tape. The treble is quite sparkly now and vocals seem to have more life to them now instead of being buried under a veil. I feel like vocals in general (after tip rolling and sealing the back vents) are forward and slightly dry, kinda like the T2, but not quite. I may do a side-by-side comparison of them soon. Midrange instruments are also lively, not recessed, and natural sounding. Timbre is excellent, from the few acoustic tracks I’ve tested. Bass is now controlled and pleasant. It has good punch, while not bleeding into the midrange. No longer does it overshadow the mids and cover the rest of the signature in a thick veil. I feel like the sound can finally breathe. There are so many possibilities when it comes to sound, it’s really fun to play around with them.
> 
> More first impressions/experiments to come!



Reading this make me throw fancy IEM and play this with my Z5000:
Dance dance dance.
BRO!


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> You tuck them into the intertragic notch (ie perpendicular your ear), with the front of the earbud (where the sound comes out) facing forwards and the back of the earbud facing behind you. This allows the sound to go right into your ear canal.
> 
> When you wear an earbud the “normal” way, all of the sound hits the inside of the ear, (dissipating in multiple directions), before making a 90 degree turn to travel down the ear canal. That’s like facing your full size speakers directly towards a wall, and you standing besides them to listen. It makes no sense because so much energy is lost bouncing against the wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## HungryPanda

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Reading this make me throw fancy IEM and play this with my Z5000:
> Dance dance dance.
> BRO!




Lykke Li sounds great on anything


----------



## Otto Motor

HUGO SILVA said:


> and B100 is better tham B150?


I was told that they are so close that the B150 are redundant.


----------



## Otto Motor

Intertragic notch? How tragic!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> Lykke Li sounds great on anything


Not on my 6ba DIY crap....wait will test it right now lol:
no, sound like shyt....the vocal is very okay....but the rest is like puting scalpel in my ears.

But yeah, Lykke isn't the best test track cause there no bass. Listen to her instead of using anxiolytic hehe


----------



## Slater (Feb 15, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Please do..I can't picture it.  Seems physically impossible in my mind.





Otto Motor said:


> I can picture it but I have the wrong ears. A photo may help my cosmetic surgeon, though.





OK, the below photo is how most people wear earbuds. See how it's facing flat and pointing towards the inside "meat" of the ear (ie the acoustic meatus)? The sound has to travel 90 degrees to get down the ear canal. Lots of energy is being lost this way, and the sound is crap due to not having any sort of seal. The volume has to be higher to compensate, often causing distortion as well as more noise leakage to those around you (due to the higher volume). Also the sub bass and bass suffers significantly with this configuration.



To wear them "sideways", I'm saying to rotate them 90 degrees, tucked into the intertragic notch, so the "screen" part of the earbud (where the sound comes out) is facing FORWARDS. You will get a much better seal this way, the sound will instantly become fuller, richer, have significantly more sub bass/bass, and they can be used more efficiently at lower volume (and have less distortion) because the sound is coming out of the driver and POINTING directly at your eardrum. Note that this guy below has the bottom/wire part of the earbud pointing at a ridiculous angle - you can easily wear earbuds with the wire part pointing down, so I'm not sure why he has his pointing straight out like that. It's the only photo I could find on Google, so excuse that part. What you're paying attention to is the main BODY of the earbud (the large round part where the driver is located). See how it's rotated 90 degrees from the 1st photo, and the "screen" part of the earbud (where the sound comes out) is facing FORWARDS?


----------



## bsoplinger

HUGO SILVA said:


> and B100 is better tham B150?





Otto Motor said:


> I was told that they are so close that the B150 are redundant.


I'll disagree. The $20 additional for the B150 over the B100 gets you a single BA just like the B100 but with a different tuning. I'd say harsher V moreso for the masses with the B100 and less V giving a smoother sound across the spectrum at the cost of "fun" sound with the B150. Basically I'd think any given person would be able to tell them apart and prefer one over the other based on their listening preferences. Since there is just 1 BA you get a seamless sound across the spectrum that just sounds right, lacking a better descriptive turn of phrase. Unless you are expecting huge amounts of dynamic heavy bass I'd think you'd like either of these assuming you've gotten the one that best suits your listening style. 

Personally I own the B150, B200 and B400. Each sounds similar in tuning yet each does have an audible improvement over the previous model. Bass and especially sub bass gets tighter, more controlled, fuller at each level. Highs extend more at each step and get smoother not that the B150 is harsh. Mids get even more detailed yielding better separation and more levels of instruments with difficult, complex passages. I think I'd say that the B400 has the most dynamic sound from a BA among those I own. I have a few tracks that I listen to with synthesized bass that's ridiculously low at levels and frequencies no instruments will ever produce. The B400 really rumbles when playing, typically something I only get with full sized cans like my Fostex TH-X00 purplehearts and a few hybrid IEMs. But enough about the ones priced out of this topic's range.


----------



## pauliunas

Selenium said:


> ZS6



http://www.thephonograph.net/headphones-frequency-response/kz/kz-zs6-frequency-response-curve/

http://www.thephonograph.net/headph...ennheiser-cx-300-ii-frequency-response-curve/

"I want to stay as far as possible away from V shape, at least the kind of it seen in Sennheiser CX300II."

I think this is exactly what I want to stay away from...


----------



## TLDRonin

SilverLodestar said:


> My ZhiYin Z5000 came in the mail today  I have to say, they really disappointed me at first when I first stuck them in my ears with the included (weird) tips. They immediately sounded muddy and very bass-heavy. I’ve been tip rolling (and even cable rolling) for the last 15 minutes or so, and these are really starting to shine.
> 
> I found that the double-flanged eartips that came with my Fidue A65 work well with these to help lessen the bass and driver flex as well. Driver flex is much less cumbersome now. On top of that, I also discovered that the back vents let out a lot of treble presence, so I sealed them up with micropore tape. The treble is quite sparkly now and vocals seem to have more life to them now instead of being buried under a veil. I feel like vocals in general (after tip rolling and sealing the back vents) are forward and slightly dry, kinda like the T2, but not quite. I may do a side-by-side comparison of them soon. Midrange instruments are also lively, not recessed, and natural sounding. Timbre is excellent, from the few acoustic tracks I’ve tested. Bass is now controlled and pleasant. It has good punch, while not bleeding into the midrange. No longer does it overshadow the mids and cover the rest of the signature in a thick veil. I feel like the sound can finally breathe. There are so many possibilities when it comes to sound, it’s really fun to play around with them.
> 
> More first impressions/experiments to come!


I had the similar first impression. The first 2 days I had them I tried "burning" them at night, and they eventually really cleared up. I probably just got used to them rather than burn in changing anything 

I'll have to try the back vent mod. If they could let in a little more treble, these z5000s would be almost perfect for me


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> See how it's rotated 90 degrees from the 1st photo, and the "screen" part of the earbud (where the sound comes out) is facing FORWARDS?



That just looks to me like most of the sound would be going out into the air.  I thought you were going to take a picture of your pt15 in YOUR ear!  Please do that.  Surely you can do it as a selfie or have someone help you...


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 16, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> Personally I own the B150, B200 and B400.


Interesting. I was told the following:
1. All are great
2. B100 and B150 are similar
2. B200 best of the lot (for this guy's taste). If you have the B200, you don't need the B100 (difference lies in resolution)
3. B400 with best mids but treble too soft
4. Pricing of the B400 is good, but they cannot compete with $400 earphones

I only own the B100. Easy fitting on the road, resolution doesn't matter so much considering the background noises.

Why do you have three of this series?


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> OK, the below photo is how most people wear earbuds. See how it's facing flat and pointing towards the inside "meat" of the ear (ie the acoustic meatus)? The sound has to travel 90 degrees to get down the ear canal. Lots of energy is being lost this way, and the sound is crap due to not having any sort of seal. The volume has to be higher to compensate, often causing distortion as well as more noise leakage to those around you (due to the higher volume). Also the sub bass and bass suffers significantly with this configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> To wear them "sideways", I'm saying to rotate them 90 degrees, tucked into the intertragic notch, so the "screen" part of the earbud (where the sound comes out) is facing FORWARDS. You will get a much better seal this way, the sound will instantly become fuller, richer, have significantly more sub bass/bass, and they can be used more efficiently at lower volume (and have less distortion) because the sound is coming out of the driver and POINTING directly at your eardrum. Note that this guy below has the bottom/wire part of the earbud pointing at a ridiculous angle - you can easily wear earbuds with the wire part pointing down, so I'm not sure why he has his pointing straight out like that. It's the only photo I could find on Google, so excuse that part. What you're paying attention to is the main BODY of the earbud (the large round part where the driver is located). See how it's rotated 90 degrees from the 1st photo, and the "screen" part of the earbud (where the sound comes out) is facing FORWARDS?



Damn it this works. How the hell did you think of this?


----------



## Selenium

pauliunas said:


> http://www.thephonograph.net/headphones-frequency-response/kz/kz-zs6-frequency-response-curve/
> 
> http://www.thephonograph.net/headph...ennheiser-cx-300-ii-frequency-response-curve/
> 
> ...



You also said you didn't expect something to meet all of your criteria but hopefully something would get close. And the ZS6 meets all your criteria but one. "V-shaped" is a bad word around here, but the ZS6 really isn't that bad. I've heard much more pronounced Vs. I was using it while listening to classical just yesterday and it works just fine.


----------



## pauliunas

Selenium said:


> You also said you didn't expect something to meet all of your criteria but hopefully something would get close. And the ZS6 meets all your criteria but one. "V-shaped" is a bad word around here, but the ZS6 really isn't that bad. I've heard much more pronounced Vs. I was using it while listening to classical just yesterday and it works just fine.


Yeah I did say that, but I believe I also said CX300II makes me puke. It's exactly the opposite of what I want to hear, and while I don't expect any IEM to fulfill all my wishes, I have one strict requirement: it has to be vastly different than that Sennheiser. I understand there are sharper V shapes out there, but ZS6 looks extremely similar to what I have and hate.
In the meantime, I've found that ETY-Kids might be a good choice for me. Sansa Clip+ should drive it to sufficient volume (I think) and for now it seems like the logical choice, despite being a bit more expensive. There doesn't seem to be anything even close to that below $30. Of course I'll have to read more until I decide... I don't know how the soundstage and separation is


----------



## Selenium

pauliunas said:


> Yeah I did say that, but I believe I also said CX300II makes me puke. It's exactly the opposite of what I want to hear, and while I don't expect any IEM to fulfill all my wishes, I have one strict requirement: it has to be vastly different than that Sennheiser. I understand there are sharper V shapes out there, but ZS6 looks extremely similar to what I have and hate.
> In the meantime, I've found that ETY-Kids might be a good choice for me. Sansa Clip+ should drive it to sufficient volume (I think) and for now it seems like the logical choice, despite being a bit more expensive. There doesn't seem to be anything even close to that below $30. Of course I'll have to read more until I decide... I don't know how the soundstage and separation is



Soundstage is small.


----------



## trumpethead

pauliunas said:


> middle





vladstef said:


> This is how I wear earbuds as well, driver facing forward not towards my head. I actually think that 90% of earbuds have a fundamentally flawed design and I don't get why big earbud manufacturers didn't adopt Apple earpod design (probably because it uses a relatively speaking small 13.5mm drivers and no one wanted to battle the issues of making it larger to fit regular 15.4 drivers). It's a shame given how good earbuds are and how much value you get IF your ears allow you to extract the most out of buds.
> 
> (Might be going slightly off topic but the things that I will mention here are all from China and well below 100$.)
> I tried quite hard to make my own Final Audio Piano Forte, bought the shells and tried all kinds of drivers in them (EMX500, Vido, MS16, RY4s...) with a million of different tuning configurations and I could never escape the bass-low mid range just overwhelming other frequencies. Earbuds are tuned to compensate for some leakage and once you force it into canal bad things happen, mostly because drivers end up having way too much pressure to the front of membrane resulting in a massive change to frequency response.



I found out about this method of wearing earbuds while experimenting with my Monks and out made an absolute 100 percent difference in the sound quality. It's really the only way I can wear EB and get the best sound out of them. Looks a little weird though....


----------



## Slater (Feb 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> That just looks to me like most of the sound would be going out into the air.  I thought you were going to take a picture of your pt15 in YOUR ear!  Please do that.  Surely you can do it as a selfie or have someone help you...



Yeah, that guy above had it sticking out in an unrealistic way.

When you get them positioned properly, pretty much all of the sound shoots right into the ear canal, as seen in this photo of my PT15 (click for closeup view):




The other way to wear them in the manner I recommend is to wear them up like a behind the ear IEM. You still insert them into the same spot in the ear, you just point the cables up instead of down. This still gives the same huge sound, but provides much more stability to the earbud when moving around (also getting rid of microphonics). This is a great way to wear the lightweight all-plastic earbuds, as those always want to fall out of the ear (when worn down) due to being so light. Here’s a photo of that method (click for larger view):


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 16, 2018)

*This Really Works - Amazing!
*
Thank you everybody for the advice to push the earbuds into the intertragic notch. You have to push them down deep and fiddle a bit to find the right angle but the result is AMAZING. I unwrapped one of my numerous orphaned, antique earbuds that came with the iPod classics. Using the "Tragic" method, these Apple Buds actually sound good: fluffy, airy...and fuller. A little rotation up and down and forwards and backwards can make a big difference in the fullness of the sound.

And that's where the satire starts: ACHTUNG SATIRE!

The bass can be adjusted in two ways:
1. Wearing glasses adds depth the degree of which is controlled by the resonance of the material. A sturdy acrylic frame, "handmade in Japan", works best for me.
2. Rotating the long ends of the buds [that's where the cables come out from) up towards the "scaphoid fossa" adds volume.

With the Apple earbuds, I use ears "Made in Germany" with a burn-in history of >47,000 hrs at an elevation of 1109 m [really!]. The combination of "Made in Germany" ears [burnt in with Bach, Beethoven, Scorpions, and Can] with Canadian air molecules at a high elevation with very low humidity produces a rather dry and relaxed sound.

Trying the same bud placement with the Koss KSC75 failed because my "acoustic meatus" was not flexible enough to accommodate their size.

I wonder whether this works equally well at sea level and with more salt in the air, let's say, close to the ocean. What do our British friends have to report?

OVERALL RESULT: historically, I have hated the Soft-Rock band "Toto" with a passion. Africa, Rosanna...horror! But with the "Tragic" method, I am now craving these titles and can't get enough of them. They simply sound awesome with the Apple earbuds. Next, I will fiddle with some old Sennheiser Sports buds (with ear hooks). If I get these to work, I may even progress to "REO Speedwagon" for the weekend.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> I found out about this method of wearing earbuds while experimenting with my Monks and out made an absolute 100 percent difference in the sound quality. It's really the only way I can wear EB and get the best sound out of them. Looks a little weird though....



Exactly! I wish more people would try this method - once you do you’ll never go back to the “old way”.


----------



## bsoplinger (Feb 16, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Interesting. I was told the following:
> 1. All are great
> 2. B100 and B150 are similar
> 2. B200 best of the lot (for this guy's taste). If you have the B200, you don't need the B100 (difference lies in resolution)
> ...


I'd purchased the B150 because it was within my budget. At some point about a week before Black Friday sales I got an email directly from Brainwavz offering quite the deal on the B200. I later learned that because they'd updated the design to now have MMCX connectors unlike the fixed cable of the original (and my huge savings purchase) and the shell was more like the B400 now where the original shell is the same as the ones on the B100 and B150 but that supposedly there was no change to the sound. Then there was a really great half price if you pre-order Black Friday or Cyber Monday or Holiday Season or whatever reason on the B400.

So I pretty much only made the first purchase by design and sort of tripped over the other two in deals so good that if I got half the price I paid for the previous model I'd be netting a price of about a third list price, ie deal too good not to get.

I agreed or perhaps I didn't word it well enough that the B100 and B150 are similar. The B200 is a definite improvement over the single BA models. I paid under $150 for my B400 so I don't think of them as a $400 IEM. In fact I'm not sure where that comparison comes from as I believe that the list for the B400 is about $225. As far as preferring the B200 over the B400 I'd speculate that some people really don't care for the bass produced by a BA versus a dynamic driver. It just sounds wrong to them because it definitely does sound different. And since the B400 has more of that BA bass and sub bass I could see why the B200 would be preferable.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 16, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> In fact I'm not sure where that comparison comes from as I believe that the list for the B400 is about $225.


Allegedly, Brainwavz originally planned to price the B400 at $400. _Nomen est omen?_

And yes, my colleague likes a more neutral tuning and may have therefore preferred the bass of the B200 over the B400.

I am presently waiting for the B200 to drop to $100. In Canada, we didn't get your previous deals.


----------



## Slater (Feb 16, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> Damn it this works. How the hell did you think of this?



Way back in 2005 when I had my iPod Nano gen 1, I couldn’t get the Apple earbuds to stay in using the “normal” method. They’d stay for a few minutes and then fall out, killing all sound, falling on the ground, etc. I got irritated and was like “I’ll show these darn POS things” and jammed them into my ear sideways. Low and behold they styed in place and sounded AMAZING. I’ve been doing earbuds “sideways” ever since.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *This Really Works - Amazing!
> *
> Thank you everybody for the advice to push the earbuds into the intertragic notch. You have to push them down deep and fiddle a bit to find the right angle but the result is AMAZING. I unwrapped one of my numerous orphaned, antique earbuds that came with the iPod classics. Using the "Tragic" method, these Apple Buds actually sound good: fluffy, airy...and fuller. A little rotation up and down and forwards and backwards can make a big difference in the fullness of the sound.



Yeah, using this method the Apple earbuds are surprisingly good. Like really good.

I almost wonder if Apple intended people to wear the earbuds like this from the get go, and just did an extremely poor job at explaining to people the proper way to wear earbuds.

Who knows? It’s like the best kept secret in audio!


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Way back in 2005 when I had my iPod Nano gen 1, I couldn’t get the Apple earbuds to stay in using the “normal” method. They’d stay for a few minutes and then fall out, killing all sound, falling on the ground, etc. I got irritated and was like “I’ll show these darn POS things” and jammed them into my ear sideways. Low and behold they styed in place and sounded AMAZING. I’ve been doing earbuds “sideways” ever since.



You can't beat determination and dumb luck!


----------



## Narayan23

Slater said:


> Exactly! I wish more people would try this method - once you do you’ll never go back to the “old way”.



Well guys I tried this and the traditional way is better in my case, no way is it working with larger type buds for me and with the smaller ones such as Qian 39 & 69 better seal and no loss of musical information with the old way. Also the point of earbuds for me is "plug and enjoy" no messing around with tips, seal and positioning, thanks for the tip nonetheless!


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Otto Motor said:


> Allegedly, Brainwavz originally planned to price the B400 at $400. _Nomen est omen?_
> 
> And yes, my colleague likes a more neutral tuning and may have therefore preferred the bass of the B200 over the B400.
> 
> I am presently waiting for the B200 to drop to $100. In Canada, we didn't get your previous deals.


They would still be a bit over $100, but 10% off HEADFI discount code still works.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> Yeah, using this method the Apple earbuds are surprisingly good. Like really good.
> 
> I almost wonder if Apple intended people to wear the earbuds like this from the get go, and just did an extremely poor job at explaining to people the proper way to wear earbuds.
> 
> Who knows? It’s like the best kept secret in audio!


Your 2005 Apple earbuds were better than the, let's say, 2010 ones - wearing them the conventional way. But the newer ones were thinner - and therefore better for the "Tragic" method. Next, Apple came out with the EarPods that combine both methods: conventional fit but music streaming right into your ear. So, yeah, one could think some Apple dude had figured it out...


----------



## pauliunas

Slater said:


> Yeah, that guy above had it sticking out in an unrealistic way.
> 
> When you get them positioned properly, pretty much all of the sound shoots right into the ear canal, as seen in this photo of my PT15 (click for closeup view):
> 
> ...


sorry but it looks like the sound runs straight into your tragus and then has to make a 90 degree turn to go into your ear canal... Maybe you just like the effect of sound resonating with your tragus? Also, that earbud you're showing is very unusually... deep, if you get what I mean. Usually earbuds are almost flat, and they would sit in a different position. Maybe our ear shapes are different, but I still wear my earbuds the "normal" way and sound goes straight into my ear canal, without hitting the tragus first.


----------



## pauliunas (Feb 16, 2018)

EDIT: sorry for double post


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 16, 2018)

*Headroom MS 16 after in-ear rotation*
The Headroom MS 16 sound great now (and they are well built with an intelligently designed 3-button remote: volume and start/stop are on opposite sides). And the diverse Joyrooms are now secret favs...very refined sounding. The Monk Plus have been upgraded from listening to AM radio to listening to FM radio. The FAAEL can only go into the hazardous waste bin. But the old Sennheiser MX-560 are head and shoulders above all: a much more mature sound with more presence in the voice department, albeit carrying the classic Sennheiser veil and with possibly not the tightest bass around.

As a consequence of this in-ear rotation these treacherous foam covers had to go - would not fit otherwise.

*Focal Spark*
As to the previously mentioned Focal Spark iems: spark is exactly what they lack. Average and a bit of a sellout of a premium brand! Wonder whether they are rebranded Chifi iems.


----------



## Slater (Feb 16, 2018)

pauliunas said:


> sorry but it looks like the sound runs straight into your tragus and then has to make a 90 degree turn to go into your ear canal... Maybe you just like the effect of sound resonating with your tragus? Also, that earbud you're showing is very unusually... deep, if you get what I mean. Usually earbuds are almost flat, and they would sit in a different position. Maybe our ear shapes are different, but I still wear my earbuds the "normal" way and sound goes straight into my ear canal, without hitting the tragus first.



Have you ever had a chance to check out a stethoscope up close? The ear tubes point forward, into the ear canal, not perpendicular to the ear (ie not directed to the meatus).

Curious, is it not?

No ones twisting your arm though. If the “normal” method works for you and you like it, I would stick with it.

Also, this method works with every earbud I’ve ever tried since 1st discovering this method in 2005. Countless earbuds from about 2 dozen cellphones, numerous MP3 players, handheld video game systems, multiple portable voice recorders, Apple earbuds, and now ChiFi earbuds. They all have the same basic shape, but with various levels of flatness. These include most that are much more shallow than the **** PT15.

Just like IEMs though, your ear anatomy may be different (and thus the method may not tuck into your tragus).


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *Headroom MS 16 after in-ear rotation*
> The Headroom MS 16 sound great now (and they are well built with an intelligently designed 3-button remote: volume and start/stop are on opposite sides). And the diverse Joyrooms are now secret favs...very refined sounding. The Monk Plus have been upgraded from listening to AM radio to listening to FM radio. The FAAEL can only go into hazardous waste bin. But the old Sennheiser MX-560 are head and shoulders above all: a much more mature sound with more presence in the voice department, albeit carrying the classic Sennheiser veil and with possibly not the tightest bass around.
> 
> As a consequence of this in-ear rotation these treacherous foam covers had to go - would not fit otherwise.
> ...



So glad your gear is getting new life and newfound enjoyment after you tried the sideways method!


----------



## paulindss (Feb 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> Exactly! I wish more people would try this method - once you do you’ll never go back to the “old way”.



I was readind off the method earlier and thinking It Would be impossible to wear It.

Just tried Putting them over ear before i saw your picture, and Its the only way to put my vidos in that position.





It sound a tad bettter indeed. A small Shell woud fit better my ears tought. I will listen like that for now on. And considering the **** only because of the way they fit in the above pictures.

EDIT: Only the J cable can ruins It. They keep falling from the ear.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> I was readind off the method earlier and thinking It Would be impossible to wear It.
> 
> Just tried Putting them over ear before i saw your picture, and Its the only way to put my vidos in that position.
> 
> ...



Nice buddy! Glad you gave them a try.

Welcome to “Sideways Earbuds Club” haha


----------



## pauliunas

Slater said:


> Have you ever had a chance to check out a stethoscope up close? The ear tubes point forward, into the ear canal, not perpendicular to the ear (ie not directed to the meatus).
> 
> Curious, is it not?
> 
> ...


Yes I've seen one closely. No they don't point forward. They point right into the ear canal, which is "almost" perpendicular. They're slightly angled to the front side, right. But nowhere near 90 degree, more like 15. So yeah, the regular way of wearing earbuds means sound waves do make that 15 degree turn... and the idea of compensating that is not bad by itself, but your method overcompensates. It just results in a 75 degree turn instead of a 15 degree one to the opposite direction.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> So glad your gear is getting new life and newfound enjoyment after you tried the sideways method!


Trying out the sideways method saved my marriage...just kidding.


----------



## Slater

pauliunas said:


> Yes I've seen one closely. No they don't point forward. They point right into the ear canal, which is "almost" perpendicular. They're slightly angled to the front side, right. But nowhere near 90 degree, more like 15. So yeah, the regular way of wearing earbuds means sound waves do make that 15 degree turn... and the idea of compensating that is not bad by itself, but your method overcompensates. It just results in a 75 degree turn instead of a 15 degree one to the opposite direction.



I don’t know bud. I just go with my ears, not the math of it. And my ears tells me it sounds better doing it sideways vs flat. Others apparently agree.

I’d say go with whatever sounds best to you.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> I was readind off the method earlier and thinking It Would be impossible to wear It.
> 
> Just tried Putting them over ear before i saw your picture, and Its the only way to put my vidos in that position.
> 
> ...


You may want to take the cover off the buds...works better.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> I don’t know bud. I just go with my ears, not the math of it. And my ears tells me it sounds better doing it sideways vs flat. Others apparently agree.
> 
> I’d say go with whatever sounds best to you.



Already loved my PK2 but even better from the side. Tried a few others and the only disappointment for me is the MS 16, but I haven't liked those at all. YMMV.


----------



## groucho69

PK 2 playing Jeff Beck Ain't Superstitious, PK 2, wearing sideways, the opening actually rattles around vibrating in my head. The lows are amazing.


----------



## Slater (Feb 16, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> Already loved my PK2 but even better from the side. Tried a few others and the only disappointment for me is the MS 16, but I haven't liked those at all. YMMV.



Uh oh. I haven't received my MS16 yet.

I hope they sound ok. They sure do look good though.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Uh oh. I haven't received my MS16 yet.
> 
> I hope they sound ok. They sure do look good though.



Find them uncomfortable and lifeless. Likely just not a good fit for my ears.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Uh oh. I haven't received my MS16 yet.
> 
> I hope they sound ok. They sure do look good though.


They are as good as it gets in this bracket.


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> Find them uncomfortable and lifeless. Likely just not a good fit for my ears.



I hope I didn’t get spoiled by the PT15 v2 

I guess if the MS16 suck, I’ll just do a driver swap (assuming the housing fits my ear OK).


----------



## groucho69

I really think that they just don't suit my ears.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> So glad your gear is getting new life...



Just fished out yet another set of Apple buds from the basement. These come with a remote which still works with the iPhone - originally, they were included  with a 4 GB shuffle 10 years ago.
And they rock sideways...wonderful depth and a bass as dry as Dean Martin. Even Toto sound great.

As to old gear - nothing wrong with that. Think Star Wars...Milennium Falcon, C3PO, R2D2...all junk to begin with.


----------



## HungryPanda

@Slater don't worry the MS16's are very good imo


----------



## bsoplinger

I'm not sure if this is the best thread but it seems applicable…

I'm not in particularly good health and I've been doing pulmonary therapy (physical therapy) for a while now and Wednesday was the first time where I actually was sweating from it which hopefully means its finally starting to accomplish something. I've been using just whatever IEM I've been trying out at the time with a small player. Now I'm beginning to wonder if I want / need to be concerned about things like IPX level and protection from sweat. So far I haven't had any issues with the cord but I'm thinking if the therapy is actually working then perhaps I'll be moving about more and the cord could become an issue in the future. A few of the small cheap players I've been using have Bluetooth so I'm covered on that end. I've seen a number of Bluetooth IEMs in the Gearbest deal thread including the Meizu EP52 which seems to be considered 'good' in that thread. 

Perhaps folks who exercise and use some kind of IEM can chime in with helpful info or tips.


----------



## thejoker13

pauliunas said:


> Yeah I did say that, but I believe I also said CX300II makes me puke. It's exactly the opposite of what I want to hear, and while I don't expect athe IEM to fulfill all my wishes, I have one strict requirement: it has to be vastly different than that Sennheiser. I understand there are sharper V shapes out there, but ZS6 looks extremely similar to what I have and hate.
> In the meantime, I've found that ETY-Kids might be a good choice for me. Sansa Clip+ should drive it to sufficient volume (I think) and for now it seems like the logical choice, despite being a bit more expensive. There doesn't seem to be anything even close to that below $30. Of course I'll have to read more until I decide... I don't know how the soundstage and separation is


I can recommend the bosshifi B3S for a nice balanced and mid flavored iem for around the 30 dollar range. I find them to be very musical and play most genres of music very well.


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> Allegedly, Brainwavz originally planned to price the B400 at $400. _Nomen est omen?_
> 
> And yes, my colleague likes a more neutral tuning and may have therefore preferred the bass of the B200 over the B400.
> 
> I am presently waiting for the B200 to drop to $100. In Canada, we didn't get your previous deals.


Keep an eye out in the headfi classifieds for the B200 and B400's. I've seen both for a ridiculously cheap price, considering their msrp. I bought my B200's slightly used for 60.00 and feel they are a consider value at even their original price point.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Nymphonomaniac said:


> _*Z5000.
> *_
> T2 isn't bad at all and perhaps more linear in its presentation, but if you like bass presentation of 6in1 you will fall from your chair listening to Z5000, its like a 6in1 at 6 times the price with bigger soundstage, thicker full bodied bass, organic clean vocal and an addictive way to present music with details while not sounding harsh or agressive.


Truly said.....but it got hazy and cloudy over a period of burn


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Try ve monk ie biggie and smallie


----------



## Slater (Feb 17, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best thread but it seems applicable…
> 
> I'm not in particularly good health and I've been doing pulmonary therapy (physical therapy) for a while now and Wednesday was the first time where I actually was sweating from it which hopefully means its finally starting to accomplish something. I've been using just whatever IEM I've been trying out at the time with a small player. Now I'm beginning to wonder if I want / need to be concerned about things like IPX level and protection from sweat. So far I haven't had any issues with the cord but I'm thinking if the therapy is actually working then perhaps I'll be moving about more and the cord could become an issue in the future. A few of the small cheap players I've been using have Bluetooth so I'm covered on that end. I've seen a number of Bluetooth IEMs in the Gearbest deal thread including the Meizu EP52 which seems to be considered 'good' in that thread.
> 
> Perhaps folks who exercise and use some kind of IEM can chime in with helpful info or tips.



Sorry to hear about your health buddy. I’ll keep you in my thoughts.

As far as Bluetooth IEM, the Meizu EP52 fits the bill, but it’s very v-shaped with emphasis on bass. It’s great you’re a bass head. It is well made, sweat proof, ergonomic, uses normal ear tips (unlike the EP51), and has a reliable Bluetooth connection.

Another option would be to get a KZ ZS-something with the KZ Bluetooth cable (ZSR, ES3, ZST, ZS5, ZS6, etc).

Yet another option is to just get something else that you enjoy but is inexpensive. For example, you can get the KZ EDR1 or EDR2 for $4. It’s not Bluetooth, but you can buy/replace 6-8 of them if/when sweat kills them for every 1 Meizu EP52.


----------



## Perception

Well I kinda went on a cheap Chi-fi earphone spending spree. I go through a heap of headphones as they get damaged at work etc so I cant vindicate destroying multiple $300 ones. So I thought I would grab a heap of cheaper ones that still sound good.
So I got a few Quadbeat 3, UiiSii HM7, UiiSii C100, KZ ED1, KZ ED2, KZ ATE, QKZ DM7, QKZ DM9, QKZ DM1, Rock Zircon, Piston 3, PLEXTONE X41M to name a few. What ones I dont like I will give to friends and family.
Did I miss any good ones?


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 17, 2018)

Perception said:


> Well I kinda went on a cheap Chi-fi earphone spending spree. I go through a heap of headphones as they get damaged at work etc so I cant vindicate destroying multiple $300 ones. So I thought I would grab a heap of cheaper ones that still sound good.
> So I got a few Quadbeat 3, UiiSii HM7, UiiSii C100, KZ ED1, KZ ED2, KZ ATE, QKZ DM7, QKZ DM9, QKZ DM1, Rock Zircon, Piston 3, PLEXTONE X41M to name a few. What ones I dont like I will give to friends and family.
> Did I miss any good ones?


First of all you have some interesting choices in there including the Piston 3 and Plextone X41M. I'd add the Urbanfun Hifi as the possibly most universally loved earphones in the $20 category. And possibly the $7 KZ ATR which is better tuned (and cheaper) than the ATE: better mids. Freestyle would be the DZAT DF10 and the Boarseman KR25-D. You have covered it quite nicely and didn't really omit anything.

P.S.: I may have to pull out my Plextone X41M. They have such a nice tonality and also a nice feel.


----------



## Perception

Otto Motor said:


> First of all you have some interesting choices in there including the Piston 3 and Plextone X41M. I'd add the Urbanfun Hifi as the possibly most universally loved earphones in the $20 category. And possibly the $7 KZ ATR which is better tuned (and cheaper) than the ATE: better mids. Freestyle would be the DZAT DF10 and the Boarseman KR25-D. You have covered it quite nicely and didn't really omit anything.
> 
> P.S.: I may have to pull out my Plextone X41M. They have such a nice tonality and also a nice feel.


Thanks. I will grab some of them.
The Plextone was also sold under the QKZ brand as well? I saw a QKZ X41M as well?


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 17, 2018)

Perception said:


> Thanks. I will grab some of them.
> The Plextone was also sold under the QKZ brand as well? I saw a QKZ X41M as well?



Yes, same! The Plextone X41 are not even rebranded by QKZ. And they come in a nice QKZ plastic box. Another good cheapo are the Fonge/QKZ W1 Pro at $6-7. They have outstanding mids/voices in that category. Oh, and another good one would be the $8 KZ ZSE: these are nicely airy and fluffy and totally underrated here.


----------



## bsoplinger

Perception said:


> Well I kinda went on a cheap Chi-fi earphone spending spree. I go through a heap of headphones as they get damaged at work etc so I cant vindicate destroying multiple $300 ones. So I thought I would grab a heap of cheaper ones that still sound good.
> So I got a few Quadbeat 3, UiiSii HM7, UiiSii C100, KZ ED1, KZ ED2, KZ ATE, QKZ DM7, QKZ DM9, QKZ DM1, Rock Zircon, Piston 3, PLEXTONE X41M to name a few. What ones I dont like I will give to friends and family.
> Did I miss any good ones?


Here are other possibilities… 
Under $20… The F91(sold mostly with a brand name being the seller's store name). ZhiYin Z3000. IE800 (another with multiple brand names like swing among others). Insear T2. Dodocool DA36 (little wood body). MEMT X5. Senzer H1. 
Under $25… **** UEs. Urbanfun hybrid. DZAT DF10 (another wood body)


----------



## Perception

So what happened to the Rock Mula IEMs?
They werr being talked up big time but now you cant find them anywhere.


----------



## tancg (Feb 17, 2018)

Erm.. can I know how is the testing like? Im about to pull the trigger for Magaosi Bk50, Magaosi k3 pro and the Zhiyin Z5000... I think T2 is not what im looking for.. I prefer clear vocal with good deep bass, sub bass and deeper soundstage...

Just no idea which one to pull... Really want to replace my KZ zs6 badly due to the painful treble..


----------



## loomisjohnson

bsoplinger said:


> Here are other possibilities…
> Under $20… The F91(sold mostly with a brand name being the seller's store name). ZhiYin Z3000. IE800 (another with multiple brand names like swing among others). Insear T2. Dodocool DA36 (little wood body). MEMT X5. Senzer H1.
> Under $25… **** UEs. Urbanfun hybrid. DZAT DF10 (another wood body)


don't forget the adax and the e-mi c-880 (sold under various names)


----------



## kn0ppers (Feb 17, 2018)

So I got myself 2 pairs of Z5000 after all the high claims. Interesting in ears, very unpredictable. Some tips work, some are just horrible. Some tracks sound great, others just weird. I will let them burn in some more, the change in the first couple hours was quite significant.

Edit:

Echoes by QBig & Zenith B sounds great on these though. It's just that some tracks seem to hit the weak points of this in ear very hard. RHCP in Tidal MQA+Dragonfly didn't sound to my liking, the vocal representation was off on some tracks. And I have thousands of hours listening to them on various setups..


----------



## bsoplinger

loomisjohnson said:


> don't forget…  e-mi c-880 (sold under various names)


I wanted to list this one but my Amazon purchase of it just says earphone without any model number. And I couldn't remember what model it was based on. Thanks for the name. Here's my Amazon purchase, it was a good deal which is why I bought that particular offer but it does make it difficult for looking up at a later time.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y5GG14H/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CoiL (Feb 17, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> And possibly the $7 KZ ATR which is better tuned (and cheaper) than the ATE: better mids.



1. KZ ATR is actually around 4$ and ATE about 8$.
2. ATRv1 does not have better mids than ATE imho. But I agree that it is more neutral-sided than ATE.
3. Current ATR and ATE have *exactly same driver*! I have opened them both - ears & eyes see/hear the same thing on both. There probably are no ATRv1 anymore. Current ATE 5th gen and ATR are same.


----------



## NeonHD (Feb 18, 2018)

I assume many of you guys here are familiar with the TINAudio T2. Today I just received TINAudio's more budget offering: *The TINAudio T515. *

Here are some pictures:

*






















My first impressions: *
A very pleasant sounding sound signature with clear forward mids, and a bright crisp yet relaxed treble. I was really amazed by its imaging and stereo separation capabilities.

*Sound presentation:* 
Overall imaging is great with lots of transparency, details are very present, and sounds/instruments are layered well without meshing together. In terms of soundstage, it felt very open and encompassing, it was like being in a huge arena (figuratively). My KZ ED9 may have a bigger soundstage in terms of width, but not in terms of depth when compared to the T515.

*Sound signature: *
These are overall pretty bass-light, and is really source dependent. Only on my Xduoo X2 does the bass gain some body, but on my smartphone it is nearly missing. The mids are probably the best part of these IEMs as they offer some of the best mids in this price point. Overall they are very rich and full and certainly provides your music with lots of body and musicality. The treble however is a bit recessed. Don't get me wrong, its treble (esp. the upper-highs) certainly has a bright character by its very nature, it's just not that loud. It's perfect for the treble sensitive.

*Sound imperfections: *
This section is dedicated to analyse all parts of the sound signature that could be deemed as imperfect. In terms of lows, there is absolutely no bass leakage that contaminates the mid frequencies. In terms of high mids and lower treble, there is only some harshness in that area, but it's nothing too concerning. In terms of upper highs, there is virtually no pierce to be found due to its relatively tamed upper highs. Overall there are virtually no "imperfections" in the sound these produce, making them very pleasant to listen to.

*Verdict:*
Overall the TINAudio T515 makes it onto the top of my list of favorite IEMs for offering a very versatile sound that makes most—if not all—of your music sound good.

*UPDATES: *

Okay something amazing happened. Remember how I said they are light on bass? Well that's not the issue anymore. When I gave them another listen, the driver all of a sudden started flexing, which may sound bad, but it actually helped boost the bass! I am now able to hear a very deep bass response with lots of emphasis on sub-bass than mid-bass.
The harshness in the 3Khz-5Khz area is starting to become more noticeable the more I listen to different tracks.


----------



## bsoplinger

I remember looking at the TIN Audio T515 in November as a potential 11.11 purchase. But there wasn't too much of a price reduction for them but a half price deal on the T2 so they ended up being just $6 or $7 more than the T515 so I got those instead. I do remember that the few reviews I did find mentioned a sparse or thin midrange. Well actually the comparisons were more on the order of comments like compared to the XXX which has a fuller midrange, etc. So how do the mids sound to you?


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 18, 2018)

CoiL said:


> 1. KZ ATR is actually around 4$ and ATE about 8$.
> 2. ATRv1 does not have better mids than ATE imho. But I agree that it is more neutral-sided than ATE.
> 3. Current ATR and ATE have *exactly same driver*! I have opened them both - ears & eyes see/hear the same thing on both. There probably are no ATRv1 anymore. Current ATE 5th gen and ATR are same.


ATR and ATE have the same driver but sound differently - or not - you contradict yourself! Sennheiser CX 5.00 and Momentum in-ear also have the same driver and also sound differently because the drivers are tuned differently. ATR and ATE probably always had the same driver. I have 2 pairs of ATR (mid 2017) and one ATE (late 2016). The ATR have mids and the ATE also have mids...but just like my ZS5 v1, you have to search for the ATE's mids. My ATR sound much more homogeneous than my ATE...and both my ATR sound identical. I like mids as I like listening to people singing. My ATE are presently deep down in my drawer with the Monk Plus. My ATR are now competing with the ZSE, which also have decent mids and a surprisingly balanced sound signature, nicely open and airy. These more modern ZSE are never mentioned here because - I speculate - they don't have detachable cables and therefore can't be pimped.

Do the latest ATE and ATR still have different length nozzles?

See also:
http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-atr-review/


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well guys tell a earphone which have a very good natural soundstage, precise imaging under 50$

And comments on yersen fen 2000

I have T2, king(destroyed...too weak plastic), 64audio u18 tzar

And I was looking tfz series 4 in future

Can anybody compare it with king

Plus I want an IEM under 50$ as I am going through some financial issues...and I want it to gift somebody.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Huge soundstage and natural with detachable cable system


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I think I found one.....kz zsr

Most of people are saying they fixed the treble issues, coherency issues and made the male vocal a little thicker and warmer.

I don't have one, so anybody can shine some light on me.


And yeh @Slater 

I did hack my rooted z2 Lenovo and enabled its inbuilt DAC, Oscillator, Qualcomm 820 audio specific algorithm and amp instead of getting processed by DSP chip an powered by that DSP(fault on phones nowadays) ..so I got less heatups on my phone and it sounded way way awesome.

Awesome.. .I mean to say better than ESS 9028 and no pitch or phase loss what you get from astell and Kern


Buahahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## dhruvmeena96

And this is true


----------



## realkandar

Hai all
I'm very happy has a best budget thread for iem. 
I need some help for get perfect in ear monitor under $100 and under $50.

I like to diy audio cable,  and i need perfect iem to help me analyst cable. That's why i need detchable iem. 
And of course i'm always listening music.
My genre is trance,  alternative and jazz. 
After i sreach much iem,  i love tin audio t2.

About t2 review is only some people, can't find a lot of review about t2.
I want to asking about t2 with wo has using them. 
I want to know about accuracy, ability, natural, staging and haow about bass and mid bass. I'm not bass lover but need depth bass and tight. 
Or just almost nearest on T2?

I have some candidate.... 
But i need t2, so must got truly review about them. 
I hope somebody can help me to give me review or another suggest.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well bro, T2 is have dual driver... One is carbon driver 10mm and one is Knowles SR dynamic armature driver 6.2mm to be exact.

It has a hole in front to relieve people from pneumatic pressure inside ear

And a hole at back to make sub bass possible.

Signature is very much to neutral.

Bass is very fast, punchy and have leveled decay...... So it may not have enough bass for some people but I am coming from u18tzar so it is cool and fast bass which give itself a definition and texture...and have a property of not sounding like fart like BA driver(when they do bass).

Treble is very clean under 50$....I must say controlled good.

Mids are fantastic and revealing


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well bro, T2 is have dual driver... One is carbon driver 10mm and one is Knowles SR dynamic armature driver 6.2mm to be exact.
> 
> It has a hole in front to relieve people from pneumatic pressure inside ear
> 
> ...



Thanks you dhruvmeena96.
I hope your review will helpfully. 
So it means it's almost perfect with low budget. If compare with M6 pro how about it?
I have plan take M6pro and T2.
But if T2 and m6 pro is not far from quality. 
I will take t2 only.  And change the m6 pro with kz.  But for now i still need more solution between zs5/zs6/zsr/es3.
Thank you bro...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bro m6 pro isolate better

But tin audio t2 resolute better.

I think less pneumatic pressure relieves your ear well making sound bigger.

They have same signature....t2 does better due to low distortion on dual driver setup.

Well I would say 30% better handling of sound than m6, sounds quicker and bigger but doesn't isolate as well as m6 and there can be a chance of coherency issues on very very very fast songs(well no song is that fast till date to do that.....I mean that fast) plus m6 distorts on DSD rap god by Eminem super rap on my agdr cmoy dual opamp edition amplifier. Tin audio T2 scales well.

Sound is about 30% better on same signature.

Easy man language.

Goes deeper in bass but in very controlled fashion....tighter than m6.

Mids are somehow nearly same in both.

T2 have airy and smoother treble than m6. Something remininding me something between etymotic er4sr and u18tzar treble, but with some peaks and dips and some slight loose one....dynamic driver treble....can't help it.


I am using agdr cmoy dual opa1688 amplifier....the one of the most neutral amps....and Lenovo z2 with its internal Sound circuitry enabled


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Less pneumatic pressure leads to less driver flex and less pressure to your ear drums on the loss of isolation and is healthy for ear drums.

Pneumatic pressure can lead to something like what happens when you cold and your nose is dripping and when you suck air from nose by pressure your ears get blocked..


Well that is extreme case, but earphones tends to do this to ear diaphgram...

T2 doesn't and that is why it sounds better.

I once did block the vent in front which increased bass, but after sometime a reverted because it made my ear diaphgram getting inside killing mids and treble response and making a 7khz peak sibilance


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well this may help everyone on thread.....some of my observation


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I want to ask about yersen fe2000.....how good are they compared to tin audio t2


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Bro m6 pro isolate better
> 
> But tin audio t2 resolute better.
> 
> ...



Perfect...
So i'm not wrong make t2 as my candidate and now i fix to get tin audio t2.
Thanks bro dhruvmeena96 for your review and sharing. 
So i will back with my T2 in this thread.

Maybe i'm so selective about in ear. Because i use that for my experiment too.

From what is match with me, it's make me easy to analize cable that good or not.


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I want to ask about yersen fe2000.....how good are they compared to tin audio t2


I never try yersen,  but maybe someone can help you for this iem.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well....bro its like, cables won't make that huge difference.....

Well.....what I am believer of is to make the cable yourself...


Make a 16 braid cable

Well make 4 wire round braid and then take 4 braided set and make a flat braid...

Well this is hard...check diy cables

4 wire in parallel will drop the resistivity by fraction of 4 but then it is +/- so double length..

Means overall fraction of 2.....or half the single wire.

Use 7n silver and then throw in some cyro unit.


They charge at most 10$ as they throw it with their own other products.

I got it for 3$

Ask for slow cyro

Get connectors

Your 50$ super cable ready.

This cable is sold for 1000$ by cable makers

Well they have higher QC etc.


The super expensive cables like one I don't remember 

Used silver peptide which was actually a scientific alloy for better atomic flow of current.

Well it was 5000$

But only that cable made a difference to my ears.

Other cable had the psychological effect of draining cash and flaunting it.

And when you diy the cable yourself.....you will feel very very proud of your work and that would be some real satisfaction......


----------



## HungryPanda

I just got the Yersen Fen-2000 and it is a very good iem, got more bass than the TinAudio T2, very comfortable. Great for what it costs, I'm still working on the right tip for me


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well....bro its like, cables won't make that huge difference.....
> 
> Well.....what I am believer of is to make the cable yourself...
> 
> ...


Yes... Most people got psychological effect. 
Cable maybe not much make different. 
I know has some expensive cable is good,  but.... All of cable is not talking about metalurgy.  But about current and perfect extension. Solder and tin. Diameter and many.  Geometri. 
From all of this is how can make super thin and flexible cable for iem. 
Maybe after got my iem.  I will much sharing with you about cable. N i need your idea. 
But.... Once again, thank you bro for your sharing.  It's very helpfull for me.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@realkandar well I worked with sonion and zsounds in past.....so I know whats there in audio tech...

I am a computer engineer by the way....working with nvidia.

But I know all about tuning and making balanced armature...

So.......hahahahha


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @realkandar well I worked with sonion and zsounds in past.....so I know whats there in audio tech...
> 
> I am a computer engineer by the way....working with nvidia.
> 
> ...


Really.... 
So maybe i can get your opinion and your suggest for audio cable. 
Please give me your advice.  Maybe later i will DM you.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Hahahaha OK 


But @Slater and @ottomotor are more experienced in listening

@realkandar


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 18, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Hahahaha OK
> 
> 
> But @Slater and @ottomotor are more experienced in listening
> ...


I have been majorly confused by the last few posts. But, if you want a good and interesting 2-driver earphone on top of your final selection, I recommend the KZ ZSE. No additional cables needed.

Here a review by the legendary headphone guru Dr. Schweinsgruber:


What the viewers say:

Don Lightband2 days ago
I took the hint and ordered, and am here to tell you I'm positively over the moon with these puppies! I have all the usual budget-IEM suspects as you can imagine, but these are the VERY FIRST IEMs I can, and want to, listen to music through for hours! I am extreeeemely pleased about this, and would like to thank the Doc for whatever quality it is he possesses (can't possibly put my finger on it) that gives his utterance dat ole ring of truth! I'm also now (naturellement) very interested in KZ (Knowledge Zenith gasp!) products, and am thinking of pulling the trigger on the single driver ATEs as we speak!


Also very good are the $12 Swing ie800


Bruno Coutinho
Hello, Dr. I totally agree with your review. I think the Swing IE800 is the best bang for buck in chifi world you can get (just like the KZ ZS5). Unreal clarity, andI have lots of chifi IEMs, believe me. I use foam tips because I think they show the true potencial of the Swing.


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> I have been majorly confused by the last few posts. But, if you want a good and interesting 2-driver earphone on top of your final selection, I recommend the KZ ZSE. No additional cables needed.
> 
> Here a review by the legendary headphone guru Dr. Schweinsgruber:
> 
> ...




I have both and I find the ZSE really lacking in the clarity resolution department. Swing IE800 does have harsh treble on some tracks but the soundstage & signature is fun (nice layering, not as wide as ZS5 but that one is a outliner). 
I never listen to the zse nowadays but it's not as bad as people would say on this site (I found myself defending it), nor is it as good as the video review above, imo. Nice overall sound (bass is fun) but clearly lacking in detail. I actually prefer the VE monks overall.


----------



## NeonHD

stryed said:


> I have both and I find the ZSE really lacking in the clarity resolution department. Nice overall sound (bass is fun) but clearly lacking in detail.



I can also confirm that these aren't the best when it comes to clarity. Lower treble sounds really muffled. On the contrary it's perfect for lo-fi music. Currently in the midst of ridding them on my local classifieds, but even on there no one seems to want it, lol.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I just got the Yersen Fen-2000 and it is a very good iem, got more bass than the TinAudio T2, very comfortable. Great for what it costs, I'm still working on the right tip for me



Hi, Would you say that they sound in the same league as the ASE that you received recently ? Looking in FR graphs they do seem similar to T2 with more Bass. Would you say that this description Matches the sound ? I am asking of the ase because they also caught my attention but they are ahead of the budget that i am willing to pay for another iem.

Finnaly, i got T2 on order and i am thinking in getting this yersen too, but worried of sounding redundant. I have also the Idea to use the additional cable of yersrn to buy only the Shells of tennmak pro or **** pt15 in the Future. You can buy the Shells of tennmak pro for 12$ in ali 

Thx for any information.


----------



## HungryPanda

I prefer the Yersen to the ASE, also it is a barrel shape that I find comfortable


----------



## paulindss (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I prefer the Yersen to the ASE, also it is a barrel shape that I find comfortable



Thx. Short and straight to the point as always haha.

I find funny How different people are. There are people that can't barely wait to convince the world to get their new Discovery and Share. You seem to be more worried to take your time listening to the actual thing and be as neutral and discreet as possible.


----------



## stryed (Feb 18, 2018)

Those 2 MMCX cables in the Yersen FeN 2000 how would you rate them? I'm looking for nice IEMs with an OK MMCX cable as a spare for my IT01...and this just seems to good to be true Especially if they're good IEMs!


----------



## HungryPanda

nice soft cables, do the job (and won't go green )


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm actually using one of them with my OurArt Ti7 earbuds at the moment


----------



## stryed (Feb 18, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> nice soft cables, do the job (and won't go green )


Just pulled the trigger. At 20eu, with 2 cables are a nice build it seems like a no brainer. How is the soundstage on these? I was thinking of getting the KZ6 after losing one of my KZ5, and the KZ5/6 shine in terms of seperation.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm impressed a lot by them and you get a case with them too


----------



## NeonHD (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm planning to buy this long rectangular case to house all my other small circular/square earphone cases. Just imagine stacking them side by side, I think it would make a great case to store all your earphone cases just to keep things organized.

*LINK*


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 18, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I can also confirm that these aren't the best when it comes to clarity. Lower treble sounds really muffled. On the contrary it's perfect for lo-fi music. Currently in the midst of ridding them on my local classifieds, but even on there no one seems to want it, lol.



I am wondering whether KZ changes their tuning all the time or has poor quality control. While I believe you that your ZSE may not have the desired clarity and resolution, mine do. Maybe that's why we sometimes talk apples and oranges.

What I know for sure is that Igor at audiobudget.com has KZ ES3 lacking bass whereas mine are bass canons.


----------



## maxxevv

Otto Motor said:


> I am wondering whether KZ changes their tuning all the time or has poor quality control. While I believe you that your ZSE may not have the desired clarity and resolution, mine do. .



In my experience, the ZSE are source sensitive.  Maybe that's why there are differing opinions on it. 

When listened with my Lenovo laptop, they were pretty dull and lackluster. 

When listened with my LG G6 Quad DAC,  it was a very different experience.  It had smooth sounding  bass with nice "clarity" but not " resolution" in that they do still sound a little cluttered with instrumentation gets complicated. "Resolution" wasn't that great as poorly recorded tracks still sounded decent as their flaws didn't show up very well ( those tracks sounded pretty poor on the ZS6 for comparison) . But you still get most of the obvious treble you would expect to hear in a well made recording. (fine details were very feint though). Hence, sound stage wasn't that great despite it being essentially open backed in design.


----------



## Slater (Feb 19, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I am wondering whether KZ changes their tuning all the time or has poor quality control. While I believe you that your ZSE may not have the desired clarity and resolution, mine do. Maybe that's why we sometimes talk apples and oranges.
> 
> What I know for sure is that Igor at audiobudget.com has KZ ES3 lacking bass whereas mine are bass canons.



Lack of bass could be caused by out of phase cables (or internal wiring). Could also the tips weren't getting a good seal (too small, etc).


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 19, 2018)

Slater said:


> Yeah, that doesn't make much sense to me - ES3 have plenty of bass.
> 
> Lack of bass could be caused by out of phase cables (or internal wiring). Could also the tips weren't getting a good seal (too small, etc).


Speaking of KZ's inconsistency: I wanted to perform the "Slater mod" on my ZS3...removing these sponges from the nozzle. My ZS3 didn't have such inserts. They had a crowded soundstage, sounded harsh and dark and are now resting in peace.

My ZS3 were ordered in late 2016.

But usually I have been lucky with my KZs.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Speaking of KZ's inconsistency: I wanted to perform the "Slater mod" on my ZS3...removing these sponges from the nozzle. My ZS3 didn't have such inserts. They never had a decent soundstage, sounded harsh and dark and are now resting in peace.



Not all ZS3 have the foam inserts...more silent tinkering on KZ's part.


----------



## Otto Motor

Presently listening the the Soundmagic E10C, WhatHifi favs for many years in the $50 class. The picture shows what the bass sounds like...here we have yet another "mainstream" experience.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Presently listening the the Soundmagic E10C, WhatHifi favs for many years in the $50 class. The picture shows what the bass sounds like...here we have yet another "mainstream" experience.



Natural?


----------



## bsoplinger

Otto Motor said:


> Presently listening the the Soundmagic E10C, WhatHifi favs for many years in the $50 class. The picture shows what the bass sounds like...here we have yet another "mainstream" experience.


Green? Wet?


----------



## oyobass

Mud...?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

That was ****ed up bass not natural @Slater @bsoplinger


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Natural?


Muddy!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Try beyer Byron.....

They have same signature, flat wire and original Tesla driver....

They sound cleaner and bigger


----------



## SiggyFraud

Hi guys. Could someone recommend a good pair of earphones with a USB-C connection? I recently bought the Xiaomi Mi 6, which doesn't have a 3,5mm jack, and I don't like the idea of using the provided dongle.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 19, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *ATR and ATE have the same driver but sound differently - or not - you contradict yourself!* Sennheiser CX 5.00 and Momentum in-ear also have the same driver and also sound differently because the drivers are tuned differently. *ATR and ATE probably always had the same driver.* I have 2 pairs of ATR (mid 2017) and one ATE (late 2016).
> *Do the latest ATE and ATR still have different length nozzles?*


Contradict myself? how? I told that ATR*v1 *and current ATR*v2 *are using different drivers. I have had over 5 units of both, ATR & ATE (more of ATEs). I have opened and removed drivers from most of them (some were for gifts and not for modding). Now, read following with care: ATRv1 has blue shelled driver, without hole "lip" in front of diaphragm and nozzle inner diameter were larger than ATE before 5th version. ATE has always had red shelled driver, with hole "lip" in front of diaphragm and latest ATR & ATE have exactly same lentgh nozzles, same size port holes with same filtering material.
Now, to make it even more clear that ATRv1 and ATE 5th gen use different sounding drivers - I have tested both drivers in exactly same custom shell in same conditions - they sound different.
Current ATRv2 and ATE 5th gen do sound exactly same in exatly same conditions, and both have same looking red shelled drivers with hole "lip" in front of diaphragm.
ATR & ATE have not always had same drivers but now with latest (2 weeks ago received ATR & ATE) they are exactly same, in sound and physical looks.
I also have ATE 1st gen and 2nd gen, which have different sound due to different shells and filtering materials. 3rd gen were tuned slightly different. ATE-S was 4th gen but I do not have them (only heard once) which had more bass than regular ATE before 5th gen. Current 5th gen ATE is more neutral tuned and detailed in highs&mids than previous but still have some emphasis on bass but not so much as before.
If You want I can take pictures of my removed ATE&ATR drivers to show differences but I don`t have camera atm.
I know very well that some drivers look same but sound different but this is not the case here. I repeat myself - current latest ATR & ATE have exactly same drivers and sound exactly same in exactly same conditions - it wasn`t so before - so, You can`t recommend ATR and ATE to ppl as having different sound anymore.

Over and out


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Yersen fe2000 

Comment on thus IEM soundstage or I am going for 

Ks ZSR


----------



## zazaboy

hi guys can you recommend which is better z5000 or yersen fe2000?


----------



## HungryPanda

bass can be a little overpowering on the Z5000 the Yersen FE2000 sounds more balanced to me with better mids. For EDM Z5000 all the way, anything else FE2000


----------



## zazaboy

HungryPanda thanks for the answer bro


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I am asking soundstage @HungryPanda 

Compare it with t2


----------



## HungryPanda

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I am asking soundstage @HungryPanda
> 
> Compare it with t2


 Pretty close, The T2 is just in front


----------



## dhruvmeena96

So, it is warmer and a little lax than t2....
Cool


----------



## zazaboy

anyone have info about the new bgvp ds1  some forum users from a other source claim its better then flc8s and Onkyo E900M


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I am also in doubt.

Somebody said bgvp ds1 sound like ue900s but having more organic bass making it sound more natural.

Well I have to see.


New revelation....

TinAudio T2 spinfit sounds 88% of diffuse field with error on mid bass and mid treble


----------



## vladstef

zazaboy said:


> anyone have info about the new bgvp ds1  some forum users from a other source claim its better then flc8s and Onkyo E900M








Just when I was about to be done with 50$ IEMs... My wallet..
On a serious note, lets wait for more impressions.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 19, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Contradict myself? how? I told that ATR*v1 *and current ATR*v2 *are using different drivers. I have had over 5 units of both, ATR & ATE (more of ATEs). I have opened and removed drivers from most of them (some were for gifts and not for modding). Now, read following with care: ATRv1 has blue shelled driver, without hole "lip" in front of diaphragm and nozzle inner diameter were larger than ATE before 5th version. ATE has always had red shelled driver, with hole "lip" in front of diaphragm and latest ATR & ATE have exactly same lentgh nozzles, same size port holes with same filtering material.
> Now, to make it even more clear that ATRv1 and ATE 5th gen use different sounding drivers - I have tested both drivers in exactly same custom shell in same conditions - they sound different.
> Current ATRv2 and ATE 5th gen do sound exactly same in exatly same conditions, and both have same looking red shelled drivers with hole "lip" in front of diaphragm.
> ATR & ATE have not always had same drivers but now with latest (2 weeks ago received ATR & ATE) they are exactly same, in sound and physical looks.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. It may be very informative if you documented the changes of ATR and ATE over time in pics...as a general example of how KZ tacitly change their designs.


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I am also in doubt.
> 
> Somebody said bgvp ds1 sound like ue900s but having more organic bass making it sound more natural.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulindss

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I am also in doubt.
> 
> Somebody said bgvp ds1 sound like ue900s but having more organic bass making it sound more natural.
> 
> ...



Can you please, give us a link to that discussion. 

Thx.


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It may be very informative if you documented the changes of ATR and ATE over time in pics...as a general example of how KZ tacitly change their designs.


Actually, I have already done it in KZ thread, if You search, up to 5th gen ATE  Now I just added the fact that ATR uses same driver. Maybe they had lot of ATE drivers leftover due to its popularity and wont produce ATRv1 drivers anymore, so, they just use ATE drivers. Who knows...


----------



## zazaboy

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I am also in doubt.
> 
> Somebody said bgvp ds1 sound like ue900s but having more organic bass making it sound more natural.
> 
> ...



I would like to know that aswell can you give link to discussion


----------



## Ymer Niros

zazaboy said:


> hi guys can you recommend which is better z5000 or yersen fe2000?




Without hesitation the Z5000. Easier to drive, more detailed, better soundstage, better bass, better treble, better mids.
The Yersen are 2 times cheaper, the package 2 times better but the sound 2 times worse


----------



## stryed

Excited to get the Yersen FEN 2000 mostly for its goodies! Filtered tips could come to good use and large bore foams could be interesting...this is a lot for 18eu!!!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@paulindss 

http://www.tellementnomade.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19865&p=579853


----------



## weedophile

stryed said:


> Excited to get the Yersen FEN 2000 mostly for its goodies! Filtered tips could come to good use and large bore foams could be interesting...this is a lot for 18eu!!!


Any quick impressions?

Anw thanks @Slater once again! I didnt know i have been wearing my earbuds the wrong way the entire time. However i think the MX500 shells are abit too big for that method though it works if worn over the ears. It gives better seal, like really good and allow the buds to be more headphones like. But i feel the foams does make the soundstage more forward, and the extra air also altered the whole presentation. Not sure if i like it on my Yinman 150 but for the rest of my buds, its a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well don't take the words of this forum until you listen to them...

They compared a full fledged legend HD800 with Dual XLR special cable 

To BGVP DS1 and 

Said BGVP DS1 is better


Hahahahhahah

These children nowadays.

Well if somebody tells me this thing.....I can slap him in front of the whole world.

LOL

Well I can believe Onkyo and flc8s to be beaten as most of the guys are saying they are well tuned.....but can't believe when somebody compare them to HD800, focal utopia


And the reason is not the price, but technology, and tuning which any noobophile can distinguish between.

I think most chi fi guys won't even know about loudness sense diffuse field response target and spherical stage response target's


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well the best IEM I have listen under budgets is

64audio u18tzar apex m20 and PW audio flagship 1960

Tfz lux tequila 1 open back same cable as above

Tfz king pro closed back same cable as above

Tfz series 4 same cable as above

TinAudio t2 fiio mmcx cable


----------



## stryed

weedophile said:


> Any quick impressions?
> 
> Anw thanks @Slater once again! I didnt know i have been wearing my earbuds the wrong way the entire time. However i think the MX500 shells are abit too big for that method though it works if worn over the ears. It gives better seal, like really good and allow the buds to be more headphones like. But i feel the foams does make the soundstage more forward, and the extra air also altered the whole presentation. Not sure if i like it on my Yinman 150 but for the rest of my buds, its a pleasant surprise.



Will do once I get them. I took epacket as I've heard it was the best value....I'm impatient but not DHL impatient 
To be honest, I'm not expecting anything astounding as I don't have much info on them and don't have the T2 or other IEMs that they have been compared to. I imaging less treble spike & more forward mids than the Swiing IE800 and the KZ5v2, but have no idea what to expect of the seperation & layering. 

Build quality & comfort seem good as many chinese companies are opting for the same shells.


----------



## zazaboy

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well don't take the words of this forum until you listen to them...
> 
> They compared a full fledged legend HD800 with Dual XLR special cable
> 
> ...



maybe it is better then onkyo and flc8s ... I doubt too that it better is then hd800 but still bgvp ds1 could be a hidden gem


----------



## CYoung234

paulindss said:


> Yeah, the filter is glued to the nozzle and the nozzle is quite fragile. Well, If you prefer the sound without the filter, it's up to you. I was liking the sound with the filters on, until I did an A / B with the einsear T2 and tought that the sound in e-mi was too thin and lacking life. So i took of, and voi la! A full, lively and detailed sound. So, If i was you i would try Brain burn in with the filters off. But it's your call. And yeah, they are treble focussed iems, but i find them less fatiguing than your swing or Zst. I see you have a FiiO e70k like Mine. They are a warm source. E-mi without filter and +2 Bass on them would sound Just fine. But i like them without filter even on my phone.



Just a thanks for the heads up on the black filters. I just removed them from one of my pairs to do a test, and prefer them without the filters. Fuller sound. I am doing some comparisons from both my phone as source and my FIIO Q1 and my Asus Zenbook running Foobar. So far, the KZ ZS6 changes the most by using the FIIO.


----------



## paulindss

Wow, i read the link that @dhruvmeena96 Gave us and the hype on bgvp is serious around Paris lol.

Seems like a good buy for 11.11, i will not fall in despair and untill there a lot of impressions Will come. I will read the hype as: A guy that listened to hd800 just liked the bgvp, Its enough. There's no need to believe its on the same league.

More important information is, the signature of the bgvp seem to be on the technical side. Leaning to Neutral.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, nowadays BGVP is taking kz design, upgrading and improving its concept and correcting it's flaw....

Dm5 was better than zs6
Ds1 is better than zsr

Ds1 is 3driver 3way crossover

Its having upgraded knowles/bellsing 30042 driver compared to harsh monster 30015 in kz.

One for tweeter, one mid and one doing dynamic bass.

Well arrangement is

Twfk + dynamic

Twfk from 200hz to 35khz(well 19khz real armature response)

Dynamic is having a strong magnet and good diaphgram to get speed in bass.


Which is good


----------



## DocHoliday (Feb 20, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, nowadays BGVP is taking kz design, upgrading and improving its concept and correcting it's flaw....
> 
> Dm5 was better than zs6



Couldn't disagree more with this, though we all hear things differently. The DM5 has it's attributes, but to my ears the imaging anomalies (dead space in the center accept for vocals) and the occasional strident behavior in the 3khz - 5khz frequency range keeps it from being all it could be.

Of course, to your point, some have made similar disparaging remarks about the ZS6's extended treble, but let's both be aware that sound signature preference and source can play a part in what we are discussing here. When the ZS6 is coupled to my Fiio X3i the bass is full on and the treble is less dominant, but through my ZuneHD the treble is more forward because there is less bass in the ear canal.

There is always the possibility that my DM5 is faulty, but the imaging anomaly has been cited by at least one other respected head-fi reviewer.

....and then there is the issue of eartips (silicone, foam, wide-bore, narrow-bore, etc.).

To each his own, but I find the ZS6 to be the better of the two quad-driver IEMs. 

It was quite evident on the following track: 



The treble emphasis is in the 10khz region on the ZS6. The upper midrange emphasis on the DM5 is where hearing is most sensitive in the human ear, hence the difference when it comes to early fatigue. I found the ZS6 to be smoother in the 3khz -7khz range.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@DocHoliday you are right bro...

I was talking about technical and crossover science...

It was honkiesh and off axis image


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @DocHoliday you are right bro...
> 
> I was talking about technical and crossover science...
> 
> It was honkiesh and off axis image


I has fixed to order tin audio t2.
But i have plan to get one more in ear monitor which is hybrid driver. 
My candidate is bgvp ds 1.
I'm sreach information and review about DS1. But only get few review. 

Did somebody can give me information about DS1?
Almost like t2.
I like natural and perfect sound.. But still need little deep bass, tight and have accuracy.
Width separation and good staging.


----------



## DarkZenith

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I can slap him in front of the whole world


Come at me bro.


paulindss said:


> A guy that listened to hd800 just liked the bgvp, Its enough. There's no need to believe its on the same league


I'm that guy and it was the idea behind my comment on Tellement Nomade about BGVP DS1 : to share my surprise and my pleasure.
I wrote exactly that, on my Pioneer U-05-S, "the BGVP seemed to me just as technical and even more "natural" in their rendering than the HD800, with less stiffness in the treble and a little more roundness in the bass". _[les BGVP m'ont paru tout aussi techniques et, même, plus "naturels" dans leur rendu que l'HD800, avec moins de raideur dans les aigus et un peu plus de rondeur dans les graves]_
I know such an opinion can shock but this what I heard and what I felt.
HD800 is just technical for me. BGVP DS1 seem to me both technical and vivid. As I said in my opening post on TN : DS1 have "a very transparent sound that lacks neither energy nor this presence in the bass that makes them a minimum realistic --- a form of "committed neutrality", so to speak." _[un son très transparent qui ne manque ni d'énergie ni de cette présence dans les basses qui rend celles-ci un minimum réalistes  --- une forme de "neutralité engagée", en quelque sorte]_


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@DarkZenith 

Extremely sorry I am

Well that statement is in literary terms and not real terms..

I am very sorry and I should have used some other words.

But bro comparing a HD800 to BGVP is something I can't digest and this with many people making claims to compare chi fi to legend series equipment where a company invest a lot of time making it.

Well if you have said hd700 then it would have been feasable.

But HD800, focal utopia and such headphone are clearly class apart.


1. You didn't have proper source to drive that monster.

2. BGVP matched your device impedance greatly.

That's why BGVP sound’s nice.


And why I wanted to slap you....uhh sorry...

Get a solid state senn hdv800 or cmoy booster board.

And then please compare.......

Well I compared my tinaudio t2 with u18tzar on @crinacle thread

But told the proper difference between those two with clear properties.




Well in the end.......finally you mentioned the vividness of BGVP and I am thanking you for that..


Please be more specific about the sound and then we can get your idea about BGVP being better than hd800.

But I will say......if anybody compares directly to hd800 is mere fool and it is by means of no offence to you.


Well I am sorry and I will take away my words.


Dunt know how to delete those forum messages.



And yah


One guy once upon a time compared a cheap headphone to Fidelio

@Slater can tell you in detail.

I didn't agreed but after modding it up we came to like it more than Fidelio x2.

But on proper ESS 9018 DAC I was able to hear the driver making more effort(distortion) than Fidelio x2. X2 were in last more coherent

This may not be heard by you but I am spoiled by best products out there and I am a blind tester( didn't like akg k3003 and JH layla).....so I am more sensitive to coherency.





Well in last, let me buy the product or somebody on this thread and make a comment on it


----------



## vladstef (Feb 20, 2018)

DarkZenith said:


> Come at me bro.
> 
> I'm that guy and it was the idea behind my comment on Tellement Nomade about BGVP DS1 : to share my surprise and my pleasure.
> I wrote exactly that, on my Pioneer U-05-S, "the BGVP seemed to me just as technical and even more "natural" in their rendering than the HD800, with less stiffness in the treble and a little more roundness in the bass". _[les BGVP m'ont paru tout aussi techniques et, même, plus "naturels" dans leur rendu que l'HD800, avec moins de raideur dans les aigus et un peu plus de rondeur dans les graves]_
> ...



Does this mean that DS1 pulls quite a bit ahead of your TFZ Exclusive King? It wouldn't be unheard of.
I am actually not even that surprised that you compared it to HD800, budget sound quality is beyond amazing today and every month there appears to be another major progress being made. It doesn't even show signs of stopping.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I have added ds1 and fen2000 to cart

@vladstef 

I will compare it


And yah, I can compare exclusive king to series king pro


King pro is everything tamed and extended. All peaks were tamed, that mid bass prominent Asian sound was flattened and sub bass is improved. Upper mids have less sparkle but more resolution and treble is way more mature.....

Soundstage is more rounded than normal king's and is a tad little bigger.

Both had spin fits.

Add a 75 ohm resistance adapter to normal king and they start sounding sort of same but a little weaker


King pro is 65ohm rated and 68ohm measured

King is 16ohm


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@DarkZenith I am sorry again and didn't wanted to hurt you..


Lemme see this IEM. I will make a comment then as I have HD800, focal utopia, 64audio u18tzar.

I would be commenting on 

Bass, mids, treble, soundstage, image, sound colour, sound shape, soundscape and degree of accuracy(coherency).

Will be using spin fits as they create a good seal to my ear


----------



## chinmie

The ears change their preference all the time.

I've just purchased the Etymotic ER4XR some days ago. After spending time with it and went back to my other iems, i found now that i like and appreciate my Svara Red again. 

I used to favored the TFZ King (more grandeur) and the Tinaudio T2 (more sizzle) compared to the Red that seemed more bland. But after the ER4XR, now i realise how great its presentation is. The Red is more neutral/balanced ,and more similar to the ER4XR, but with a bigger bass and smaller soundstage. 

The Red definitely will get more playtime this days as my taste currently shifted toward this sound

It will not be permanent, i might change preference again. That is the beauty of having large pallete of 'phones...and having suggestion fromthe great fellow of head fi off course


----------



## DarkZenith

vladstef said:


> Does this mean that DS1 pulls quite a bit ahead of your TFZ Exclusive King?


ZhiYin Z500 made me forget TFZ King (which I loved once) and BGVP DS1 made me forget everything else (and I own, owned or tested  a bunch of earbuds, IEMs, portable headphones and full size cans...)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, @chinmie

You are right............

I am experiencing same thing. Ear nowadays change preferences.

Well that's why I am a more of a headphone guy than an IEM one.


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> And yah, I can compare exclusive king to series king pro
> 
> King pro is everything tamed and extended. All peaks were tamed, that mid bass prominent Asian sound was flattened and sub bass is improved. Upper mids have less sparkle but more resolution and treble is way more mature.....
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking: what is "asian sound was flattened"?

Also thank you for the resistance adapter idea, i would definitely try it.

 You mention they would sound sort of the same, but weaker. Can you describe weaker in what way?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@DarkZenith 

Bro....you have a burson v5i???????????

Cool............I have a v4.

Can you compare it with other opamps.


----------



## vladstef

@dhruvmeena96 , thanks for buying them despite the fact that they are very new, we are all waiting for your impressions.

@DarkZenith , glad to see that you like them so much, that's all that matters in the end. For the rest of us, we will carefully collect info and we will see, some people might join you and praise them as well.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@chinmie 

Asian neutral sound signature is like a little more emphasis on mid bass and a little on upper mids.

So it sound more engaging. But problem is that there is a dip on upper bass and lower treble.

This makes sound a little thin but gives a feel of more resolution


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Weaker means less dynamic, struggling driver when not feed proper power.

Weaker means quicker bass and treble rolloff...


16+75=91ohm which is higher than 65 ohm


----------



## dhruvmeena96

91ohm king with adapter

 65ohm king pro


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well king pro sounds like average of diffuse field and Harman kardon response.

So it will sound smaller than reference Harman kardon room, but still have a big soundstage for guys like me.


Well not like tfz lux tequila 1 open back or NAD viso HP50 or akg k550 mk3 with proper seal


----------



## chinmie

@dhruvmeena96 so hypothetically if we use the right amount of resistance and make the King to be equal 65 ohm as the King Pro, they would sound the same (ish)?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well....no

There is some difference in there driver.....bigger coil and magnet(that I think is coil impedance)

And the body is more hard and stable with more damping.

Well you can get same sort of sound, but in doubt about refinement and control.

Adding series resistance means filtering signals, so driver movement exertion is reduced on loss of bass and treble.

And exclusive king is old.


Well I think it will sound a less refined king pro whether you tune match or simply add resistor..


You know that driver sound. How  beryllium sounds different from bio cellulose and Tesla magnet from other magnet.

Well what company says is bigger coil for more control in movement is reason for impedance and we can't emulate it until we replace drivers


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well guys.....I think @DarkZenith doesn't want to accept my apology......no prob..


Hahahahahhahahahahahhahaha...........I am good being a villain then...

Buahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha





Well how to equalise a super cheapo 50cents buds for time pass.

Drop all the bass and mids till 700hz by 20db and start raising 1khz to be 10db more.

Leave treble for time being....

Then equalise treble according to ear.


----------



## zazaboy

@DarkZenith I got the source from you I hope bgvp ds1 is the real deal bro


----------



## DarkZenith

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well guys.....I think @DarkZenith doesn't want to accept my apology...


I do. Chill, dude.


----------



## Dustry

NeonHD said:


> I assume many of you guys here are familiar with the TINAudio T2. Today I just received TINAudio's more budget offering: *The TINAudio T515. *
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> ...


Add me to the T515 fanclub.

I always considered myself a basshead, with my daily IEMs being MEMT X5.
Sometimes I also used other bass monsters such as Swing IE800, Rock Zircon, Remax RM610D, Plextone X41M and Winintone RG-EB220 (but all of these were losing to MEMT X5 in clarity and mids).

And then I took a gamble and purchased Tin Audio T515.

Although it took few days for them to take its final sonic shape, I can't really listen to anything else now.

- Soundstage! Unbelievably wide and deep, head and shoulders above any IEM I have heard
- Clarity! Mids and highs are crisp and natural but with no piercing or anything, event at very high volume
- Bass! Not the strongest (especially if talking about mid-bass, especially before EQ) but still physcially feel'able; and boy it is so deep and also somehow wide. No sure I can explain it with words, but most basshead IEMs sound like they kick you in the head with a hammer. T515 kicks you with a tabletop. 3D imaging is amazing and it extends to bass as well. Needless to say, even at high volumes and amplified by EQ, bass remains clear and precise, with no noise of bleeding into the mids.
- Instrument separation! Not only you can hear nuances you had no clue about, they are also properly and very naturally layered. Again, 3D imaging is top notch here.

Agree that on smartphone doesn't sound that amazing but on decent dedicated DAP (or on smartphone+amplifier combination) it is simply the best pair of IEMs I have heard.

On the downside, getting black version with mic is impossible, and gold ones reportedly sound not as good (source: comments at audiobudget).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Dustry 

Start saving as much cash you can.......

Once done....I will tell you an iem......


Well get rhapsodio zombie....it shares t515 sound signature

But its bass can shake your floor up. Heart shattering sub bass response with no effect to mids and treble plus sub bass is textured to its limit.

How. It was not tuned by dB scale but pressure scale and then a pneumatic reliever was made to get that bass pressure off. It makes the ear to feel the real crazy bass


Well t515 was good IEM and near to limit of basshead(not actually reaching one) but maintaining clarity overall....this is real lvl100 upgrade


----------



## Wiljen

DocHoliday said:


> Couldn't disagree more with this, though we all hear things differently. The DM5 has it's attributes, but to my ears the imaging anomalies (dead space in the center accept for vocals) and the occasional strident behavior in the 3khz - 5khz frequency range keeps it from being all it could be.
> 
> Of course, to your point, some have made similar disparaging remarks about the ZS6's extended treble, but let's both be aware that sound signature preference and source can play a part in what we are discussing here. When the ZS6 is coupled to my Fiio X3i the bass is full on and the treble is less dominant, but through my ZuneHD the treble is more forward because there is less bass in the ear canal.
> 
> ...




I'll second your findings, so if your pair was defective so was mine in the same way.  Imaging on them is nowhere near what the Zs6 is and the DM5 is a bit hollow in the presence region for my taste.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Those T515s have been around for a while in the form of the NarMoo B2M. The T515 is a solid earphone, especially at the price they go for.


----------



## dheepak10

NeonHD said:


> I assume many of you guys here are familiar with the TINAudio T2. Today I just received TINAudio's more budget offering: *The TINAudio T515. *


Link please. I've planning to buy one, but from Audiobudget discussions, I understand that the gold colored variant is not as good as the black one.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I was joking with rhapsodio zombie and its price.....the review was original though.


Save money and get Rose technics aurora dynamic..

They are successor to TinAudio t515 in sound quality.


Well I have only one issue with tinaudio t515...which is non removable cable


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well....nobody reviewed tinaudio t1.

I listened to it, and wow these are better than basic lineup of company

Well the single digit tinaudio are flagship.

T1 sounds bassier version of T2 with expense of only 20% sound quality overall. The issue with T1 is that it is not able to surpass T2 speed


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://penonaudio.com/tin-audio-t1.html


----------



## zazaboy

@DarkZenith I gonna use bgvp ds1 with smartphone how they sound with a smartphone are they loud?


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> @DarkZenith I gonna use bgvp ds1 with smartphone how they sound with a smartphone are they loud?


I have no smartphone but DS1 don't need tremendous amount of power. On my FiiO X5 III, I stay on 40-50 volume level most of the time with the BGVP...


----------



## bsoplinger

dheepak10 said:


> Link please. I've planning to buy one, but from Audiobudget discussions, I understand that the gold colored variant is not as good as the black one.


Good luck. I looked a couple of days ago when they were mentioned and all that I found was gold ones. I did ask the NCKcheck or exactly whatever their correct name is whether or not they would be getting more black but haven't gotten an answer yet.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 20, 2018)

DarkZenith said:


> I have no smartphone but DS1 don't need tremendous amount of power. On my FiiO X5 III, I stay on 40-50 volume level most of the time with the BGVP...



Hi. What's is your favorite signature ? Just so i can paint a picture on your criteria. You used some fancy language to describe the sound. I understood that they are leaning to a neutral signature, but different from something like hd800 wich Would be too much technical and kinda harsh, the bvgp would Lean to a more unconpromised, organic presentation. Is that right ?

Your impressions on the bgvp are welcome and you are one of the firsts to put your hands on them, the french forum is kinda hard to understand - translation problems, so can you please Share some more words on them ?

I am asking all of this because i've been Thinking in skip the yersen fen-2000 that i was willing to buy, wich could sound a little redundant among the othes iems i have, and jump in a upgrade, maybe, with the bgvp DS1. In some months, or 11.11, whatever. If they live up to the hype, of course.

I read in taobao someone saying that the bgvp sound like iem's on 2000 yens price bracket. Well, Its not Just you that Found something special on them haha.


----------



## DarkZenith

paulindss said:


> Hi. What's is your favorite signature ?Just so i can paint a picture on your criteria. You used some fancy language to describe the sound. I understood that they are leaning to a neutral signature, but different from something like hd800 wich Would be too much technical and kinda harsh, the bvgp would Lean to a more unconpromised, organic presentation. Is that right ?


Almost. DS1 sound is not "organic". It's not warm.
My favorite heaphones at the moment are the E-MU Teak and my favorite earbuds the EMX500S.
I love transparent signature with deep bass and vigorous impact across the whole spectrum. I'm constantly looking for clarity and energy. And BGVP DS1 bring me all of this, with a lot of smoothness and fluidity to boot. No harshness, indeed.
BGVP DS1 sound is like a clear mountain stream on a beautiful spring day : it sparkles and it flows.



paulindss said:


> I read in taobao someone saying that the bgvp sound like iem's on 2000 yens price bracket. Well, Its not Just you that Found something special on them haha.


Relieved to hear that...


----------



## NeonHD

dheepak10 said:


> Link please. I've planning to buy one, but from Audiobudget discussions, I understand that the gold colored variant is not as good as the black one.



They're all sold out sorry


----------



## Angelo1985

I’ve bought the Dunu Titan 1 a little over a year ago on Amazon. They were at $100 at time of purchase. They’re good, but they can be heard by everyone around you since the backs are open. This may not be a good option for using when on public transit, but they do sound nice and have a sturdy cable.


----------



## NeonHD

Dustry said:


> Add me to the T515 fanclub.
> 
> I always considered myself a basshead, with my daily IEMs being MEMT X5.
> Sometimes I also used other bass monsters such as Swing IE800, Rock Zircon, Remax RM610D, Plextone X41M and Winintone RG-EB220 (but all of these were losing to MEMT X5 in clarity and mids).
> ...



I'm glad you're liking them as much as I am! Soundstage is pretty outstanding, even though if it doesn't have the most determinate stereo separation. And yes the T515 handles details and layering very well. For example in some of Michael Jackson's songs you can clearly make out that the vocals are upfront while the instruments are at the back. And I agree, these are some of the most natural and rich mids I've ever heard, though sometimes the high-mid peaks makes some of my music kind of harsh. I just wished there was a bit more emphasis on the upper highs as that would really make my music shine, but on the other hand it's very good for treble sensitive people. Overall both ends of the spectrum (bass + treble) seem pretty tamed, making the T515—in my opinion—a very mid-centric IEM. While I may sound a bit critical about them, overall these are excellent enough to become a replacement for my daily driver: the KZ ED9.

I have actually been contemplating about buying the MEMT X5 for some while now and I really want to, but I recently already bought lots of other Chi-fi so yeah lol.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

tehidiot said:


> Can anyone recomend me a good budget (say <50$?) neutral IEM


I've never heard them, but the $49 Hifiman RE-400s certainly have a reputation of neutrality.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 20, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I have actually been contemplating about buying the MEMT X5 for some while now and I really want to, but I recently already bought lots of other Chi-fi so yeah lol.



MEMT X5: nothing special! Popular because of being magnetic. Urbanfun Hifi are much better sounding in this category.


----------



## chinmie

tehidiot said:


> Can anyone recomend me a good budget (say <50$?) neutral IEM



Kz ATR for under $10. Haven't had experience for $ 20 to 50 range. The Svara red is neutral-ish but with boosted bass. The Tinaudio T2 while is not exactly neutral but balanced overall with good sub bass and good treble sparkle


----------



## Slater

tehidiot said:


> Can anyone recomend me a good budget (say <50$?) neutral IEM



Vsonic gr07, although it's more than your budget.

The bosshifi B3 is pretty neutral as well.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

If going for gr07....then go for mmcx version as it is updated with more quality check...will last you more


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well....@tehidiot..

The best neutral under 50$ are tinaudio t1(sounds like dita truth edition, but overall way smaller than dita's) and t2.

Both are diffuse field, so it can sound bass weak or anaemic.... Use ostry 200 if you want some bass..


----------



## NeonHD

Otto Motor said:


> MEMT X5: nothing special! Popular because of being magnetic. Urbanfun Hifi are much better sounding in this category.



Lol your opinion is quite overrated to tell you the truth. You don't know how many people I've heard from that said the exact same thing, which makes me even more curious to buy them. I'm only holding out on the Urbanfun due to the reports of having insufficient bass, on the other hand MEMT X5 is a bass cannon from what I've heard.


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> Lol your opinion is quite overrated to tell you the truth. You don't know how many people I've heard from that said the exact same thing, which makes me even more curious to buy them. I'm only holding out on the Urbanfun due to the reports of having insufficient bass, on the other hand MEMT X5 is a bass cannon from what I've heard.



The urbanfun have plenty off bass especially midbass punch


----------



## nders

NeonHD said:


> I have actually been contemplating about buying the MEMT X5 for some while now and I really want to, but I recently already bought lots of other Chi-fi so yeah lol.



I'd like to second the opinion that MEMT X5 is overrated. Maybe they are good in their era where chifi is only half taking flight (before crazy offerings like the urbanfun/T2/ZY surface), but I believe not now.

They have huge bass yes, and reasonably deep. but they are a bit veiled and loose, bleeds into the mids slightly too.

the mids and highs are where the real problem lies: they are so colored (or tonally incorrect) that it could only be used to listen to some genres of music (EDM, pop etc). If I use them to listen to vocals, the singer voices are colored so much they sounded different. It also works terribly in other activity like games and movies. The exaggerated highs and off-tone mids make the sound effects and soundstage in game/movie sounded.... wrong.

I got the AKG tuned s8 stock earphones after the X5 and they almost immediately shoved the X5 into the drawer for me. Not that they are THE iem to have, but they definitely works better for me than the x5.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Memt X5 is a very good earphone for fun......well everything taking the matter for only fun use.....it is good. Well controlled good globolous amount of bass. Some bleed in mids make the male vocal thicker. Some upper mid sharpening makes females vocal front stage but the real issue....is babyish treble....not so maturr


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Mature*


Well I think we should start a WhatsApp group for this thread...lol


----------



## pauliunas (Feb 21, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Mature*
> 
> 
> Well I think we should start a WhatsApp group for this thread...lol


Please don't. Use Discord, IRC, Skype, anything that people actually use and that isn't a nightmare battery drain. Oh, and that doesn't shoehorn all the traffic through your phone even when you use it on PC.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bro....what WhatsApp takes way less battery than discord, Skype etc..


Skype poops my battery out
Discord kills my speed


----------



## pauliunas

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Bro....what WhatsApp takes way less battery than discord, Skype etc..
> 
> 
> Skype ****s my battery out
> Discord kills my speed


bull. I get a full day battery life with both Discord and Skype installed. I'm on multiple active servers on Discord, so messages keep flowing. But if I install whatcrap, the battery dies twice as fast. Even when I use it only on my PC, because for some dumb reason it has to shoehorn all its traffic through my phone. Even if you have a different experience, that still doesn't explain why I need to drain my PHONE'S battery for an app that runs on my computer.


----------



## noknok23 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lmao, a IRC room would be fun though just for the sake of it, this one has no ressource hog I think? IRC client can be ridiculously minimal. And it's always nice to support an old open standard.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bro....what WhatsApp takes way less battery than discord, Skype etc..


Skype poops my battery out
Discord kills my speed


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Dunno, what's happening in your country...

Whatsapp indian version just works fine.

US guys are having issues


----------



## CoiL (Feb 21, 2018)

chinmie said:


> *Kz ATR for under $10*. Haven't had experience for $ 20 to 50 range. The Svara red is neutral-ish but with boosted bass. The Tinaudio T2 while is not exactly neutral but balanced overall with good sub bass and good treble sparkle



Please read few pages back about ATR - it does not use same driver as before, newer ATR seems to be using same driver as ATE and same sound also.

Btw, I don`t know if IT01 is made in china but I broke down and ordered IT01 for 93€. Eager to hear how it stands against my current top fav chi-fi - ZS5v1.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Ate and atr use same diver, but slight ly different bodies.

They sound a little different

Actually two of my friend bought ate and atr.

Atr sounds clearer on mid and mid bass was slightly lower.
Ate sounds muddy

Point to be noted . . .. Ate is the old model version


No comment on new ate


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Please read few pages back about ATR - it does not use same driver as before, newer ATR seems to be using same driver as ATE and same sound also.
> 
> Btw, I don`t know if IT01 is made in china but I broke down and ordered IT01 for 93€. Eager to hear how it stands against my current top fav chi-fi - ZS5v1.



I only have the old ATR.so the new ones not neutral like the old ones anymore?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

New revelation

TFZ series 4 sounds near to king pro on impedance adapter 35ohm.

Just a little weaker side on sub bass, and upper mid sparkle. 

It can be equalised


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> Please read few pages back about ATR - it does not use same driver as before, newer ATR seems to be using same driver as ATE and same sound also.
> 
> Btw, I don`t know if IT01 is made in china but I broke down and ordered IT01 for 93€. Eager to hear how it stands against my current top fav chi-fi - ZS5v1.


What I am interested in is how the sound of the ATR evolved or de-volved over time (I am a big fan of my mid 2017 model). Do you think they became better or worse sounding?


----------



## Zerohour88

paulindss said:


> Hi. What's is your favorite signature ? Just so i can paint a picture on your criteria. You used some fancy language to describe the sound. I understood that they are leaning to a neutral signature, but different from something like hd800 wich Would be too much technical and kinda harsh, the bvgp would Lean to a more unconpromised, organic presentation. Is that right ?
> 
> Your impressions on the bgvp are welcome and you are one of the firsts to put your hands on them, the french forum is kinda hard to understand - translation problems, so can you please Share some more words on them ?
> 
> ...



ditto on this, was thinking of the ASE, then it seems the FEN-2000 would be better. Then DS1 pops up. Gonna wait for more impressions before ordering, since I'm looking for an upgrade to my EMI-C880


----------



## Narayan23

NeonHD said:


> Lol your opinion is quite overrated to tell you the truth. You don't know how many people I've heard from that said the exact same thing, which makes me even more curious to buy them. I'm only holding out on the Urbanfun due to the reports of having insufficient bass, on the other hand MEMT X5 is a bass cannon from what I've heard.



Don´t hold out any longer on the Urbanfun, not sure what reports you´re reading but I´d consider changing source since insufficient bass does not describe them well at all.


----------



## HungryPanda

The ASE is very tip dependent, get it right and you get bass to die for. Treble is way up there giving a great soundstage. The Fen2000 is more like a bass toned down Z5000, I like it


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 21, 2018)

Also the BGVP DM5 seem to be getting bad press. I have to say with triple silicone tips they rock big time for me and I can lie down and fall asleep with them (added bonus)


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> I only have the old ATR.so the new ones not neutral like the old ones anymore?


No. But it is not bad either. Old ATRv1 is certainly more neutral but for my subjective taste misses some midrange dynamics and bass expansion of 5th gen ATE.
I`m not saying one is better than another as it is matter of subjective taste. ATE 5th gen to me, with my gear, music preferences etc. is more coherent and dynamical sounding, slightly more distant imaging and presentation (thus  seemingly little larger soundstage) and now has similar highs/high-mids details as ATRv1 (probably due to larger nozzle inner diameter than previous ATEs). And they really come to life when amped little. 


Otto Motor said:


> What I am interested in is how the sound of the ATR evolved or de-volved over time (I am a big fan of my mid 2017 model). Do you think they became better or worse sounding?


For Your taste and preferences ATRv2 is probably downgrade little.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DarkZenith said:


> Come at me bro.
> 
> I'm that guy and it was the idea behind my comment on Tellement Nomade about BGVP DS1 : to share my surprise and my pleasure.
> I wrote exactly that, on my Pioneer U-05-S, "the BGVP seemed to me just as technical and even more "natural" in their rendering than the HD800, with less stiffness in the treble and a little more roundness in the bass". _[les BGVP m'ont paru tout aussi techniques et, même, plus "naturels" dans leur rendu que l'HD800, avec moins de raideur dans les aigus et un peu plus de rondeur dans les graves]_
> ...



Did you have the Z5000 to compare the DS1 too? Very curious about them now, and it help me to read french impressions
Look like this one will be on my buying list....

PS: If peps wanna read comparaison between* Hifiman RE-2000 VS Zhiyin Z5000*, look my RE2000 review, wich is far from being a seductive attempt like all ''WOW sound like 2K to me'' people that review them (and that i just can't take seriously....strangely, a very minimalist review make first page cause its a 4.5 stars and it was write same day as me....find this quite suspicious but I know the game man, I know it sooooooo well and now I don't care about first page reviews for proper severe judgment (its mustly promotion for sponsors), I mean, at less than 100$ i'm severe for sound value, so I don't feel i'm enough hardcore with above 500$ price range). Next will be *Campfire Polaris VS KZ ZS5V1* ahah....no, it will not be a tigh battle like with Z5000. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-re2000.22507/reviews


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well....@tehidiot..
> 
> The best neutral under 50$ are tinaudio t1(sounds like dita truth edition, but overall way smaller than dita's) and t2.
> 
> Both are diffuse field, so it can sound bass weak or anaemic.... Use ostry 200 if you want some bass..


T1 sounds like the Dita Answer Truth edition? that's quite...something


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friends, are monk in ear and smalls better than KZ ZS6 and Tin T2? Does anyone own the MONK IE and could give their impressions? thank you


----------



## Angelo1985

tehidiot said:


> Can anyone recomend me a good budget (say <50$?) neutral IEM



The Actionpie BS1 goes for less than $20 on Amazon. It’s fairly balanced, although bass slightly steals the show. I will say the BS1 is fairly fragile, you have to take very good care of the cord especially, but a sub $50 iem Chinese brand, it’s a good budget headset.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 21, 2018)

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friends, are monk in ear and smalls better than KZ ZS6 and Tin T2? Does anyone own the MONK IE and could give their impressions? thank you



Monk/VE: no idea but the hyped Monk Plus are more than mediocre. And these biggie and smalls look cheap while being expensive. Cautious!
ZS6: don't know but read at multiple places that a prominent 10K peak kills the listening experience [edit: maybe not for everybody but for some reviewers; I looked at the graph and it has a very prominent 10K spike; I don't have mine yet].
T2: have it. Interesting neutral tuning, not for everybody, and definitely not for bassheads. The only one of the three I really desire (although I have the ZS6 on order).


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> Monk/VE: no idea but the hyped Monk Plus are more than mediocre. And these biggie and smalls look cheap while being expensive. Cautious!
> ZS6: don't know but read at multiple places that a prominent 10K peak kills the listening experience.
> T2: have it. Interesting neutral tuning, not for everybody, and definitely not for bassheads. The only one of the three I really desire (although I have the ZS6 on order).



To be fair there are just as many, if not more, who do not have any such issue.


----------



## NeonHD

nders said:


> they are so colored (or tonally incorrect) that it could only be used to listen to some genres of music (EDM, pop etc).



I listen to EDM 99% of the time so I believe they should suit me well. I know people tell us not to base our judgement off of FR charts, but the X5's FR (measured at audiobudget) looks really desirable.

The MEMT X5 also looks a lot better than the Urbanfun with its metal construction. Urbanfun's housing do not seem really ergonomic, and I doubt they'll give a good seal and provide good isolation.

But I think now I'll need a lot more consideration when picking between the X5 and the HIFI.


----------



## mbwilson111

NeonHD said:


> I listen to EDM 99% of the time so I believe they should suit me well. I know people tell us not to base our judgement off of FR charts, but the X5's FR (measured at audiobudget) looks really desirable.
> 
> The MEMT X5 also looks a lot better than the Urbanfun with its metal construction. Urbanfun's housing do not seem really ergonomic, and I doubt they'll give a good seal and provide good isolation.
> 
> But I think now I'll need a lot more consideration when picking between the X5 and the HIFI.



You could just get them both.  You know you want to....

Then you can share your impressions.


----------



## SilverLodestar

A fair warning to anyone who gets the Yersen FEN-2000: beware of which MMCX cables you attach these to. Mine got stuck and I absolutely cannot detach them, no matter what I do. Either I got a defective pair, or the design is hugely flawed.


----------



## zazaboy

@*SilverLodestar *how is the sound from the yersen fen-2000 vs tin audio t2 *?*


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> No. But it is not bad either. Old ATRv1 is certainly more neutral but for my subjective taste misses some midrange dynamics and bass expansion of 5th gen ATE.
> I`m not saying one is better than another as it is matter of subjective taste. ATE 5th gen to me, with my gear, music preferences etc. is more coherent and dynamical sounding, slightly more distant imaging and presentation (thus seemingly little larger soundstage) and now has similar highs/high-mids details as ATRv1 (probably due to larger nozzle inner diameter than previous ATEs). And they really come to life when amped little.



Based on your description i think i might like the ATE 5th gen better. By the way, which iteration of ATE is it now?


----------



## paulindss

NeonHD said:


> I listen to EDM 99% of the time so I believe they should suit me well. I know people tell us not to base our judgement off of FR charts, but the X5's FR (measured at audiobudget) looks really desirable.
> 
> The MEMT X5 also looks a lot better than the Urbanfun with its metal construction. Urbanfun's housing do not seem really ergonomic, and I doubt they'll give a good seal and provide good isolation.
> 
> But I think now I'll need a lot more consideration when picking between the X5 and the HIFI.



I have a X5 and i like them. They are rock solid, awesome Bass, and the rest is good enough. But, If i can give you a tip. The KZ EDR2 sounds a little better playing Hip-hop than them. They also have a thunderous bass. l don't listen do EDM tought.


----------



## SilverLodestar

zazaboy said:


> @*SilverLodestar *how is the sound from the yersen fen-2000 vs tin audio t2 *?*


I’d like to let everyone know, but I currently have both sides stuck to two different cables because I’m an idiot.


----------



## Slater

Angelo1985 said:


> The Actionpie BS1 goes for less than $20 on Amazon. It’s fairly balanced, although bass slightly steals the show. I will say the BS1 is fairly fragile, you have to take very good care of the cord especially, but a sub $50 iem Chinese brand, it’s a good budget headset.



The Actionpie BS1 are rebranded JVVB V1 (and V1S for the mic version), in case you wanted to read up on them or whatever.


----------



## zazaboy

SilverLodestar said:


> I’d like to let everyone know, but I currently have both sides stuck to two different cables because I’m an idiot.



thats too bad bro, hope u can fix it


----------



## NeonHD

So I found an MMCX bluetooth cable module on eBay for only $9. It says it's for the Shure SE215, but theoretically you can use it for pretty much any other MMCX earphone, right?


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> So I found an MMCX bluetooth cable module on eBay for only $9. It says it's for the Shure SE215, but theoretically you can use it for pretty much any other MMCX earphone, right?



Yes. I have a couple of those. They sound good and have low latency, even though it didn't support aptx. Tends to drag to one side, but can be easily fixed with a shirt clip


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> So I found an MMCX bluetooth cable module on eBay for only $9. It says it's for the Shure SE215, but theoretically you can use it for pretty much any other MMCX earphone, right?



If it says it's MMCX, then yeah it should fit anything with MMCX.

On some MMCX IEMs, the MMCX jack is set in a little bit deeper, or have an odd shoulder, or other weird stuff that makes "generic" MMCX cables not fit perfectly.

But 98% chance you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 22, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> The MEMT X5 also looks a lot better than the Urbanfun with its metal construction. Urbanfun's housing do not seem really ergonomic, and I doubt they'll give a good seal and provide good isolation.



I have both and find the 2-driver Urbanfun a more refined sounding earphone than the MEMT X5. Its design is not earth shattering but nothing wrong with it either. Seal and isolation are just fine. The MEMT X5 is ok, too - nothing wrong - but also nothing super special in terms of sound (soundstage could be bigger and mids more prominent and the little focused bass a bit less overwhelming; I was initially disappointed considering the money paid). In terms of design, many people like that they are magnetic.

Both, the Urbanfun and the X5 are made of metal and are very well built. Therefore, if one really prefers the design of the X5, then they should go for it. If they don't care for looks, they should first have a look at the Urbanfun Hifi.

Thanks for reminding me. I'll pull the X5 out tonight for a further listen. They had been collecting dust for most of last year.


----------



## SilverLodestar

*Alright.*

I finally got my FEN-2000 to detach from both cables. Some first impressions after using them for only about 10 minutes: they’re pretty good. Obviously v-shaped (which I tend to hate), but not the bad kind. There’s a much larger emphasis on mid-bass than sub-bass, but it didn’t seem to bleed into the mids from the few songs I tested. Bass in general is strong, engaging, but not as punchy as I’d like. Mids are...a mixed bag for me. Nothing seems too pushed back and both the low-mids and the high-mids are present with good clarity. High-mids in particular are crisp without becoming harsh or fatiguing. But for these, having that v-shaped signature means that the mids aren’t as present as I’d like them and can easily fall behind the bass and treble a little. Treble is nice and sharp, with a fair amount of detail and extension. Electric guitars have an excellent amount of bite, which I love. I didn’t get to analyze the treble too much, so this may change or not be too accurate.

The build quality is where I have huge problems... I attached the ear pieces to the included MMCX cable, but it took me hours to pry them off. The connectors are way too tight and I have no way of solving this. I’m afraid to pair these with any of my nicer cables. The metal body is also odd. It feels unrefined and kinda rough (at least on the back). Also, it’s TINY. These guys are considerably smaller than the T2, so they’ll be perfect for sleeping on.

When comparing them to my T2 (with my own masking tape+punctured hole mod), the FEN-2000 just fall short and cannot compare. That doesn’t mean they’re bad by any means though. I got to listen to them side by side (the T2 on one side and the FEN-2000 on the other) and the T2s just have an overall better sound, but that may just be my midrange bias/preference talking. The T2 felt more dynamic with more sub-bass punch. The mids on the T2 destroy the 2000 by a good margin. Better timbre, more presence, much more detail, more forwardness, more natural. Can’t comment on treble as I didn't get a good analysis at the time. I still can’t find anything that can compete with the T2’s midrange. Overall, with all the accessories, like all the eartips and two cables, it’s worth the $22 USD.

Ps. The Yersen FEN-2000 destroy the ZhiYin Z5000 for me by a longshot.


----------



## chinmie

SilverLodestar said:


> *Alright.*
> 
> I finally got my FEN-2000 to detach from both cables. Some first impressions after using them for only about 10 minutes: they’re pretty good. Obviously v-shaped (which I tend to hate), but not the bad kind. There’s a much larger emphasis on mid-bass than sub-bass, but it didn’t seem to bleed into the mids from the few songs I tested. Bass in general is strong, engaging, but not as punchy as I’d like. Mids are...a mixed bag for me. Nothing seems too pushed back and both the low-mids and the high-mids are present with good clarity. High-mids in particular are crisp without becoming harsh or fatiguing. But for these, having that v-shaped signature means that the mids aren’t as present as I’d like them and can easily fall behind the bass and treble a little. Treble is nice and sharp, with a fair amount of detail and extension. Electric guitars have an excellent amount of bite, which I love. I didn’t get to analyze the treble too much, so this may change or not be too accurate.
> 
> ...



So it's T2 > FEN2000 > Z5000 for you?


----------



## Ymer Niros

chinmie said:


> So it's T2 > FEN2000 > Z5000 for you?




Personally I regret having bought the FEN2000. For the same price, it is better to take NiceHCK PK2, the sound is 100 times better
No regrets for the Z5000, I will take a second pair
We do not have the same ears


----------



## NeonHD

Otto Motor said:


> I have both and find the 2-driver Urbanfun a much more refined sounding earphone than the MEMT X5. Its design is not earth shattering but nothing wrong with it either. Seal and isolation are just fine. The MEMT X5 has a rather limited soundstage. Quite frankly, I was disappointed by the X5 after paying over $20. They are ok - nothing really wrong - but also nothing special in terms of sound. In terms of design, many people like that they are magnetic.
> 
> Both, the Urbanfun and the X5 are made of metal and are very well built.
> 
> ...



Oh, I was planning to buy the beryllium Urbanfun Hifi, not the hybrid one. There isn't any big difference between the two, is there? I assume they sound the same based on audiobudget's review.


----------



## SilverLodestar

chinmie said:


> So it's T2 > FEN2000 > Z5000 for you?


For me, yes. I can’t stand the Z5000 after a week of use because it’s so inconsistent. The left side for me sounds drastically different from the right because of terrible driver flex or something. No matter what, I can’t seem to get the left side to sound like the right. I’ve tried everything, and it only sounds similar when I push and hold it super deep into my ear. It’s super finicky. Even then, it’s not my favorite sound. T2 are still my all-time favorite.


----------



## NeonHD

I'm currently actually very tempted to buy the BGVP SGZ-DN1, and it's only CAD $25 right now. Seeing that the Urbanfuns and the FEN2000 are at the same price point, which one should I consider first?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well bgvp ds1 is 2 days to go

The DS1


I asked other people and they said that you take a KZ ZSR.....iron out peaks and raise the dips(earphone driver created) and then flatten down treble.

Bass is very tight and is keeping pace with BA and is very coherent making the signature pleasant


----------



## liquidrats

This T2 really beat alot of other budget iems out there, I just wished that the isolation is better... on commute is like..


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> Oh, I was planning to buy the beryllium Urbanfun Hifi, not the hybrid one. There isn't any big difference between the two, is there? I assume they sound the same based on audiobudget's review.



I only had the hybrid one, but I've read here also (you could search it out if you like) a member who have both of them and said the difference is minimal. Some also said the beryllium has a more coherent sound.



SilverLodestar said:


> For me, yes. I can’t stand the Z5000 after a week of use because it’s so inconsistent. The left side for me sounds drastically different from the right because of terrible driver flex or something. No matter what, I can’t seem to get the left side to sound like the right. I’ve tried everything, and it only sounds similar when I push and hold it super deep into my ear. It’s super finicky. Even then, it’s not my favorite sound. T2 are still my all-time favorite.



Thanks, i guess i'll skip the z5000. I also wary that i might not be able to tolerate the bass, as i read they kind of a basshead iem.


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> Based on your description i think i might like the ATE 5th gen better. By the way, which iteration of ATE is it now?


ATE hasn`t changed after 5th gen (at least about 3 weeks ago received item). But You can basically order ATR and remove red nylon mesh from nozzle and look down the barrel - if driver shell is red You`ve got ATE 5th gen, if it is blue, then it is original ATRv1. ATR is half cheaper @ GB.


----------



## chinmie

Ymer Niros said:


> Personally I regret having bought the FEN2000. For the same price, it is better to take NiceHCK PK2, the sound is 100 times better
> No regrets for the Z5000, I will take a second pair
> We do not have the same ears



True, and like you, i also prefer earbuds than iems (which from what I've read the z5000 seems like an easy transition for you as an earbuds user). It's the bass amount of the z5000 that I'm weary of.. for reference to me even the TFZ king has a bit too much bass



CoiL said:


> ATE hasn`t changed after 5th gen (at least about 3 weeks ago received item). But You can basically order ATR and remove red nylon mesh from nozzle and look down the barrel - if driver shell is red You`ve got ATE 5th gen, if it is blue, then it is original ATRv1. ATR is half cheaper @ GB.



I bought mine in 2016, so it's the original then?


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> I bought mine in 2016, so it's the original then?


If You talk about Your ATR, then yes, it should be ATRv1.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Z5000 is good but its magnet looses strength after some days.

It becomes hazy in presentation and and tesla-ish control looses


They didn't got a good lot on magnet.

Plus QC is not that good.

Some are bassy, some hazy from start and some are brilliant like beyerdynamic xelento(just a little more bass on z5000)..

TinAudio T1 is better if you want z5000 presentation for longer period with tad less depth but amazing wideness and depth.

On cheaper price.(dita clones, so don't expect removable cable).


Well TFZ king have a big bass and not strong bass.

Bass sounds like coming from a big driver...take Sony xb75 and tame its bass, add a lot of speed and texture...sometimes big bass sounds strong to some people so eq it down...king is really a good iem


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://aminoapps.com/c/maker/page/...t-ciem-cables/Rr1T_wu6zDMpqE50jBNrBXeWd7L7kVm


Good 2pin kz ate mod...

I think if we have very thin foam, with can also place inside the enclosure, behind driver and fill with some poly stuff.


----------



## Ymer Niros (Feb 22, 2018)

pardon


----------



## Ymer Niros

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Z5000 is good but its magnet looses strength after some days.
> 
> It becomes hazy in presentation and and tesla-ish control looses
> 
> ...




I'm lucky, I must have the Beyerdynamic version


----------



## weedophile (Feb 22, 2018)

Just gave the **** 4in1 a new breath of life by switching the cables to the silver MMCX cables i bought off taobao, which looks exactly the same as the one sold in a few AE stores. Idk what version of 4in1 i have, but the logo is different from the one sold in AE now. Probably like an earlier generation.

Bass are reduced (yeah for me, nay or some), bass dont dig as deep, lesser sub-bass and less rattling of the drivers. Mids and trebles also sound clearer. Seperation sound better than the stock cable, imaging wise i cant really tell the difference. The sound signature is definitely less V-shaped.

Sampled:
Despair in the departure lounge - Arctic Monkeys
Your love so good i can taste it - Barry White
你啊你啊 - 魏如萱
No Buses - Arctic Monkeys
Fool for you - Duffy
Bridge Burning - Foo Fighters

I mean i see alot of praises for the T2 and its on my shopping cart and i check it every now and then and even when its at a good price, i ask myself whether i really need it xD though i am super curious abt it. My SG counterpart mentioned the isolation issue which is huge for me, and the 4in1 does well in that regard. It does even better when worn over ear which reduces the microphonics.

Either way, still enjoying the 4in1. I might be obsessed with it, but yes i totally love it xD


----------



## zazaboy

can anyone compare z5000 to kz zs6?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Z5000 is better if you are lucky.....and it will degrade over time.

Zs6 is not a good choice l, if you listen to me......upfront cymbals and extremely childish treble.....not smooth and accurate.

If soundstage is priority, go have zs6

If you wanna replace IEM every 4months, get z5000


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> can anyone compare z5000 to kz zs6?



From reading a lot of posts lately, it seems the z5000 hype train has really fizzled out.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well its about luck....the old kz style luck when kz started


----------



## zazaboy

so what are the top 3 headphones under 100 euro what you recommend atm ? I love deep bass big soundstage with good mids


----------



## Slater (Feb 22, 2018)

deleted


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Tfz series 4
Tfz exclusive king(bassier and energetic)

Can try bgvp ds1 or kz zsr with ostry tips200 as it works as intended on zsr and makes them go deeper and widens to extreme level with very nice height.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Slater buahahahah

Fidelio x2 under 100 euro....you are kidding me


----------



## zazaboy

what do you think about tfz exclusive 5 ? I heard good things about it


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Series 4 is better controlled then 5

5 is loose on bass .

4 is little less impactful...I think 2dB at most but is way tighter.

4 has a vent not only to tune bass but to release pneumatic pressure from canal, mixing front and back vent and giving single opening, well helps in bass retention but relieve your ears, for longer listening and opens up some clarity and treble

Well by 1dB boost of whole spectrum.

So you get overall 3dB bass reduction for overall well tuned IEM


And series 4 looks good to imho


----------



## paulindss

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well bgvp ds1 is 2 days to go
> 
> The DS1



You Will receive the ds1 in two days ? If so, looking forward to your impressions


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well it is what penon guy said to me


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I am new York.....well see 

I think at most 3days


----------



## dhruvmeena96

But tension not

Bro is here

Well I have to gift to my sister, I will open the box secretly listen to it, clean the tips, pack it again and gift it to her.



*evil laugh*


----------



## weedophile

chinmie said:


> True, and like you, i also prefer earbuds than iems (which from what I've read the z5000 seems like an easy transition for you as an earbuds user). It's the bass amount of the z5000 that I'm weary of.. for reference to me even the TFZ king has a bit too much bass
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine in 2016, so it's the original then?


Are those earbuds in ur signature bass light? I dont have a pair of earbuds (maybe except the K's 64 ohm) that is lighter on bass than any of my IEMs


----------



## chinmie

weedophile said:


> Are those earbuds in ur signature bass light? I dont have a pair of earbuds (maybe except the K's 64 ohm) that is lighter on bass than any of my IEMs



the Liebesleid and **** is. 
the Willsound has ample amount of bass


----------



## weedophile

chinmie said:


> the Liebesleid and **** is.
> the Willsound has ample amount of bass


Seems like the moondrop is out of reach for me, probably will give the PT15 a go xD Thanks mate!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 22, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> For me, yes. I can’t stand the Z5000 after a week of use because it’s so inconsistent. The left side for me sounds drastically different from the right because of terrible driver flex or something. No matter what, I can’t seem to get the left side to sound like the right. I’ve tried everything, and it only sounds similar when I push and hold it super deep into my ear. It’s super finicky. Even then, it’s not my favorite sound. T2 are still my all-time favorite.


SO inconsistent???
I really think there a fit issue here...not a drivers issue, or perhaps both, but it certainly should not be hell to listen the Z5000, quite the contrairy.
You try over ear to I guess?

PS: And can I know what is your audio source???? as I feel everybody should tell with what source they listen the IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> Seems like the moondrop is out of reach for me, probably will give the PT15 a go xD Thanks mate!


Moondrop NAMELESS have serious QC issue....feel betray by my pair cause I really love how they sound.....when they do not create distortion, wich happen not in bass heavy track too for left driver. Otherwise, they are like a cheaper alternative to Mrz Tomahawk in term of wide airy and deep soundstage.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Z5000 is good but its magnet looses strength after some days.
> 
> It becomes hazy in presentation and and tesla-ish control looses
> 
> ...




Wow...okay, can I know how do you fall to this conclusion wich I find interesting?

I was really wondering if they can loose magnet strenght, but was thinking it take years and years....not days.

I have 2 pairs so I will be able to update about sound change when it occur, my first pair still sound as first day (or better)....

So you own how much pair of Z5000??


----------



## yoowan

Slater said:


> From reading a lot of posts lately, it seems the z5000 hype train has really fizzled out.


Still loving my Z5000 to death. Mind you I mainly listen to classical music. I appreciate a lot the naturalness of these gems. Probably the best purchase I ever made.

Remarks about Tesla-magnet losing their power make me anxious. I was thinking about buying another but I'm having second thoughts now. Anybody else has experience with this?

By the way, I tamed the sometimes excessive bass by covering the vent with a plain white label. This worked better than scotch as there are probably some micropores in white labels.

I want to keep the hype going.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I have one with hazy treble
......but some guys talked to me on pm and they said its actually good...some said same word hazy.

After someday that guy said me it became hazy....so I concluded it... Like this


----------



## Wiljen (Feb 22, 2018)

I have been listening to the review sample Meizu Flow I recently received, and can now understand why they felt compelled to come out with the Flow Bass as the more I listen the more I realize how much these struggle to get bass extension.  Mid-bass is good but sub-bass is lacking and after an extended listen they start getting pretty fatiguing as they are a bit top-heavy.   Not bad for a first try but keep working toward a better extended sound on your next offering please Meizu.   Also, the cable needs some work.  These are only usable when sitting as the cable is extremely prone to microphonics and is designed to be worn tip-down so no way to hook them to minimize that.

Next up Macaw Tx-80 in BT with neckband and Edifier W806BT over ear BT.


----------



## Otto Motor (Feb 22, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> Oh, I was planning to buy the beryllium Urbanfun Hifi, not the hybrid one. There isn't any big difference between the two, is there? I assume they sound the same based on audiobudget's review.


I simply don't know but trust that Igor of audiobudget has good enough ears. Check the discussion boards and reviews out, there may have been some cable issues. The first generation is still available, too, according to what I heard.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Get a zsr and ostry 200 tips and treat your ears bro

Zsr peaks within 5khz to 8khz which ostry 200 can dampen and not like 8khz to 10khz peak of zs6.

Zsr sound will be a huge sunrise for you....after this mod.

Upgrade cable makes presentation cleaner but quieter so more power is needed


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Are those earbuds in ur signature bass light? I dont have a pair of earbuds (maybe except the K's 64 ohm) that is lighter on bass than any of my IEMs



Are you looking for bass light earbuds, or bass heavy ones?


----------



## chinmie

weedophile said:


> Seems like the moondrop is out of reach for me, probably will give the PT15 a go xD Thanks mate!



glad to help. PT15 have a great balanced sound. mine is the older version, but from what i heard the new ones (the one vent version) are even better.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Moondrop NAMELESS have serious QC issue....feel betray by my pair cause I really love how they sound.....when they do not create distortion, wich happen not in bass heavy track too for left driver. Otherwise, they are like a cheaper alternative to Mrz Tomahawk in term of wide airy and deep soundstage.



that is unfortunate..i wanted to buy the nameless because i like the moondrop house sound, but I'm kind of on the ledge because of the rate of people re-selling them on my local forums. Fortunately the vx pro and liebesleid don't have qc issues that I've heard of


----------



## weedophile

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Moondrop NAMELESS have serious QC issue....feel betray by my pair cause I really love how they sound.....when they do not create distortion, wich happen not in bass heavy track too for left driver. Otherwise, they are like a cheaper alternative to Mrz Tomahawk in term of wide airy and deep soundstage.


Not really into buds right now as i love my Yinman 150 to death (maybe not so much after @Slater taught the new way of wearing buds xD but i must say the Sony MDR E808+ is really super good with the new way of wearing)

Anw got the QKZ W1 Pro which i ordered before CNY and i must say its unbelievable for the price. I wouldnt say the soundstage is as wide as the **** 4in1, the bass dont hit as fast and deep as the Tennmak Pro, but the comfort and isolation is really good. The soundstage like most said is very balanced, not particularly tuned like the modern V-shaped hipster earphones. Super lightweight and cheap and i think u can wear it for the whole day. From my memory, i think compared to the ATR and ATE, i prefer this more (ATR and ATE has very weird fit for me, which i cant really get good isolation)

Compared to the Meelec M6, the memory cable is so much better, and the soundstage i wouldnt say its better, but its more forward than the M6, more aggressive and to say simply, i enjoy it more. The M6 has pretty good cable but its not really durable (used it for less than a year and the connector is somewhat faulty).


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Are you looking for bass light earbuds, or bass heavy ones?



I think he wanted a lighter bass earbuds. @weedophile i almost forgot, you could also try the Edifier H185 and VX Pro if you want lighter bass


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Are you looking for bass light earbuds, or bass heavy ones?


Bass light mate, after u taught the new way of wearing, all my buds turned into bass cannons! xD Even the Yinman 150 which is kinda sad for me. But the TY-Hi Z 32 L plug sound pretty good with Ozkan's mod, and the Sony like i mentioned earlier sound really dope. Even the K's 64 which i mentioned earlier, i gave them a round of listening and demmm the bass -.-

Anw thanks @chinmie for the suggestions. But i have to give my buds a round of listening before i make any purchases (LOL!). Stopped my buds purchase a long time back


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yoowan said:


> Still loving my Z5000 to death. Mind you I mainly listen to classical music. I appreciate a lot the naturalness of these gems. Probably the best purchase I ever made.
> 
> Remarks about Tesla-magnet losing their power make me anxious. I was thinking about buying another but I'm having second thoughts now. Anybody else has experience with this?
> 
> ...



Don't worry, and trust your own ears as everybody do, all the rest is mustly assumption and until now there like 2 people that have negative comments about Z5000. Still, I note every QC issue I read about them, this one is a little too abstract, but I read on french Tellement Nomad forum one guy that have a driver stop working....he say he sweat alot and wear it like 8h everyday so another time its to take with a grain of salt. 
I learn something listening to more than 50 iem pairs, and its how an IEM sound musical as a WHOLE, and that technicalities isn't always equal to good sound (ZS6 is the best example for that), now I just want to enjoy music and feel it flow beautifully in a wide space, with great tone and color like in a sound painting that you wanna contemplate for long, this is were a IEM win musical articulation, if a bad conductor communicate badly with an orchestra it will not sound mesmerizing even if all musician are prodigy.

And I don't trust people that do not share the audio source they use, lot of iem consumer use them directly pluged to a phone, wich explain sometime the very contradictory impressions about them.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

dhruvmeena96 said:


> If you wanna replace IEM every 4months, get z5000



For how long do you have them? When did you notice the degradation first time?
.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Does anyone have the UiiSii CM5? Could you compare it to KZ ZS6 and TIN T2? thank you.


----------



## groucho69

chinmie said:


> I think he wanted a lighter bass earbuds. @weedophile i almost forgot, you could also try the Edifier H185 and VX Pro if you want lighter bass



When I wear them sideways my 185s have great bass


----------



## zazaboy (Feb 22, 2018)

@*Nymphonomaniac *want to know something about z5000 .. I gonna use only with a smartphone.. can I get plenty of volume with this headphones... does it get very loud... ???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zazaboy said:


> @*Nymphonomaniac *want to know something about z5000 .. I gonna use only with a smartphone.. can I get plenty of volume with this headphones... does it get very loud... ???


Ultra easy to drive. 
But now if your phone have a V shaped soundsignature it can be negative for a good pairing....if you have a LG V20 or V30 it will sound phenomenal tough (Z5000 really love sabre DAC).
With my pair I never get any distortion even at very high volume.
Just try it for the first time on my cheap Samsung....soundstage is immense, but there some background hiss and it sound kinda strange....and distant. I think mid centric IEM are perhaps better for phone but they all got different sound coloring so....hard to tell.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I have both and find the 2-driver Urbanfun a more refined sounding earphone than the MEMT X5. Its design is not earth shattering but nothing wrong with it either. Seal and isolation are just fine. The MEMT X5 is ok, too - nothing wrong - but also nothing super special in terms of sound (soundstage could be bigger and mids more prominent and the little focused bass a bit less overwhelming; I was initially disappointed considering the money paid). In terms of design, many people like that they are magnetic.
> 
> Both, the Urbanfun and the X5 are made of metal and are very well built. Therefore, if one really prefers the design of the X5, then they should go for it. If they don't care for looks, they should first have a look at the Urbanfun Hifi.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me. I'll pull the X5 out tonight for a further listen. They had been collecting dust for most of last year.


i agree with my good friend otto. the memt is not a paragon of refinement, but it's a very serviceable all-rounder and one of the best gym iems, with bulletproof build, good isolation and a big bassy sound. the urbanfun is on a higher plane sonically and (polarizing looks aside) really does compete with much pricier pieces.
as an aside, i just got in the ibasso it01 which on initial listen lives up to the megahype.


----------



## Santojob (Feb 22, 2018)

I got the Z5000 and it's very good. The first thing I did was to change the serial cable to another one that bought 11/11. Excellent low and excellent mids & highs. It is an IEM that transmits a lot of sound energy. The best bass response was obtained with eartips comply foam (made in China). I put it at the level of my IT01.

Thanks for your recommendations HungryPanda & Nymphonomaniac .. I follow closely

Pd.: My usual sources Xduoo XD05 + PC Foobar 2000 - ASIO Driver


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> as an aside, i just got in the ibasso it01 which on initial listen lives up to the megahype.


omg... this coming from You - I`m soooo waiting my IT01 to arrive!


----------



## bsoplinger

I ordered both the VERSAUDIO Azalea and the AAW Nebula One from null-audio (mentioned earlier in this thread). Both have arrived and I took a few minutes to listen to the AAW before tossing them on my to-be-burned-in pile. Initial thoughts over on the KZ thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1895#post-14061150

The Nebula One is still available for $38, link below. The Azalea are sold out.

https://www.null-audio.com/products/advanced-acousticwerkes-nebula-one-universal-in-ear-monitor


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> omg... this coming from You - I`m soooo waiting my IT01 to arrive!



I ordered my black IT01 last night from Amp3.  Found a voucher code online for 10% discount. So it cost £80.99 with free shipping within the UK.  Fedex has it now and is estimating a Tuesday delivery. I guess they do not prioritize it when it is super saver delivery.


----------



## CoiL

I`m outside of UK unfortunately and to me shipping is ridiculous 18£ extra -.-
So, despite possible customs fee, I probably still get it cheaper from Penon than from Amp3.


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening to Hans Zimmer's True Romance soundtrack with Z5000 and LG V30. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> I`m outside of UK unfortunately and to me shipping is ridiculous 18£ extra -.-
> So, despite possible customs fee, I probably still get it cheaper from Penon than from Amp3.



I hope you get it soon.  Has it shipped?


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> I hope you get it soon.  Has it shipped?


Seems that not yet. I paid through paypal and they have the money but no dispatch e-mail yet.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well DS1 came......

Well penon guys are great.

DS1 

Bass: TFZ series 4 style bass but even more quicker(way quicker). It is tuned to keep pace with BA but has dynamics of BA driver. It doesn't go deeper but good enoihht to feel rumble. The sub Bass is sorta roll of..compared to TFZ king I mean to say. 

Mids: good, within tune: and going to shire 535 tuning instead of Asian but has that Asian hint....male vocals still doesn't have that organic feel, what I get from 535 or TFZ tequila or series 4.. Very clear and woman and male vocal have same energy which feels good.

Treble: mature version of ZSR, less peaky and more smoother overall but still taking front seat..... Sorta vibrant and very small sibilance can be heard from some song.


Sound image: hybrid coherency issues but is having same coherency as rose 7. It gets disjoint on very very fast songs. Or frequency sweep.

Sound stage: a little bigger than zsr..

Compared to HD800, no bro....it isn't on the level

But I can say it surpasses fiio F9 pro on sound signature.... F9 pro wins by a very little margin on coherency


----------



## TLDRonin

I'm a little skeptical about the "magnet strength loss" issue


There doesn't seem to be a definitive conclusion on the long-term effects of driver flex, but I have probably flexed the z5000 drivers a lot more than I should have with tip rolling, and they still sound perfectly fine. And if it wasn't because of driver flex, I'd imagine you got a dud pair.

@dhruvmeena96 , do you own another device with tesla drivers to which you could compare what a weaker magnet sounds like compared to a regular one? Is it a possibility you just don't like the iems rather than them being broken?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

My friend have a beyerdynamic xelento day one edition


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well out of curiosity, I good him to get z5000, I was lucky to get a good pair and he didn't.

But after some days, his pair sounded muddy and mine hazy....

Well the new z5000 of mine sounded amazing(50% of xelento sound


----------



## zazaboy

Thanks for bgvp ds1 review much appreciated couldnt be more clear


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well DS1 came......
> 
> Well penon guys are great.
> 
> ...


So ds1 is good as zsr? 
How to compare with T2.


----------



## CoiL

@dhruvmeena96 , what is Your take on IT01 vs. Tequila1 (if You have both?).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

realkandar said:


> So ds1 is good as zsr?
> How to compare with T2.




Ds1 sounds mature, clear, treble is little more but doesn't emphasis on specific frequency making treble artificial.


Just right under 200$......brainwavz b400 with higher resolution and dynamic style bass response.

Just the perfect coherency is the issue.....well I think most chifi ears are used to phase shifts so this ain't a issue and will sound better or equal to shure se846 with tad more sparkle.

Listen both for 5hrs constantly and shire won't hurt your brain......bgvp will, due to phase shift in mid-treble compared to bass..


But they are way better than zsr........

Technically and signature is smooth....just a 95hz small 1dB dip...that's all and that makes male vocal clear and with some weight reduction but the weight is just perfect for me.

signature pass 9/10....small tweak and it crosses 200dollar mark.

Technicality 8/10 can be further worked upon

Pace, rhythms and timing 8.5/10(best till date is rose br5 mkii in chifi)

Soundstage....well rounded and sorta holographic when needed so 8/10


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I have tequila and I have listened it01.

Tequila is simply bass weak, it01 sounds better

Both have fast bass.. Tequila sounds way faster and it01 sounds with nice depth 

Mids on tequila is seriously tequila....will make you high on notes......open back magic.

Mids on it01 is warmer but still cleaner, romantic sorta sound.

Both have amazing treble but tequila does treble harmonic transition way better... Again open back 12mm driver magic....

Both of them don't bleed frequencies but tequila is tad cleaner on decay rates.

Tequila won't isolate, it01 will isolate and that too greatly...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

By crappy keyboard auto corrects shure to shire


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Tequila is for home listening and it01 fairs way better outside


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well it01 vs aaw nebula 1 is more justifiable.


It01 sounds cleaner...less bassy than nebula and cleaner....with more isolation

And it01 and nebula both don't follow Asian signature .


Well its a w shape and u shape fusion to be exact....Asian signature I am talking about.

Dips on bass and mid intersection and mid and treble intersection, then make it neutral.... Sorta .....is asian signature..

Treble, mids and bass sound separated and can be tuned  better and....to our ears it gives a sense of vivid clarity from mids and treble(as they sound different) and bass gives an impact making us feel the IEM is magic.....

Well it is good way of fooling our ears and pleasing masses......if not done properly can make IEM honky, hazy or treble of timed or I would say treble is busy somewhere like magaosi k3 pro and bgvp dm5.


Well now Chinese are slowly getting more premium hardware to calibrate.... Example are ZSR and DS1..


Well Rose, TFZ and premium Chinese don't come on list.


And well all the guys saying hifiman re400 is outdated to new Chinese....let me correct those.

Hifiman's sounds completely coherent and non fatiguing


----------



## dhruvmeena96

And a great IEM was auditioned by me when I was in China.....try guessing...I didn't gave it a go here as it is way expensive.  

But this is what can make etymotic er4sr or diffuse field IEM a cry in sheer sound quality


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Shozy star II


----------



## TLDRonin

dhruvmeena96 said:


> By ****ty keyboard auto corrects shure to shire


you can just edit the comment


----------



## dhruvmeena96

To lazy to find one


----------



## dhruvmeena96

And correct it


----------



## TLDRonin (Feb 23, 2018)

I feel like you post a little excessively...


As in typing a sentence with 2 separate posts, or saying you misspelled a word. I'm sure everyone welcomes more information about earphones, but in the past couple pages there have been quite a few one liners : P


----------



## realkandar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I have tequila and I have listened it01.
> 
> Tequila is simply bass weak, it01 sounds better
> 
> ...



Have a plan to get ds1 or fe2000, from the budget of course the fe is the choice. But i think is fair if i must compare witch one i need to go.
Maybe i will got ds1 too and i have order tin audio t2.

I see on the sale forum has someone sell sexond t2.but i'm in indonesia.  My old sister in boston but i dont know if she can help me to order and send to my country.


----------



## TLDRonin

realkandar said:


> Have a plan to get ds1 or fe2000, from the budget of course the fe is the choice. But i think is fair if i must compare witch one i need to go.
> Maybe i will got ds1 too and i have order tin audio t2.
> 
> I see on the sale forum has someone sell sexond t2.but i'm in indonesia.  My old sister in boston but i dont know if she can help me to order and send to my country.


I would think that just buying the t2 from ali during its sale would be less expensive than buying it from the b/s/t and having your sister pay for shipping to you


----------



## chinmie

realkandar said:


> Have a plan to get ds1 or fe2000, from the budget of course the fe is the choice. But i think is fair if i must compare witch one i need to go.
> Maybe i will got ds1 too and i have order tin audio t2.
> 
> I see on the sale forum has someone sell sexond t2.but i'm in indonesia.  My old sister in boston but i dont know if she can help me to order and send to my country.



i bought them straight from aliexpress with discounted price. no shipping costs and arrived around 10 days to jakarta


----------



## Adide

realkandar said:


> I see on the sale forum has someone sell sexond t2



Best kind.


----------



## realkandar

TLDRonin said:


> I would think that just buying the t2 from ali during its sale would be less expensive than buying it from the b/s/t and having your sister pay for shipping to you


Yes. Maybe must better like that. 
I has talk with my sister but i have already order t2 from penonaudio


----------



## realkandar

chinmie said:


> i bought them straight from aliexpress with discounted price. no shipping costs and arrived around 10 days to jakarta


Are from Jakarta?  So how long ali will ship until your door? 
Did you order ds1 or other?


----------



## realkandar

Adide said:


> Best kind.


Yes but has already order, maybe first march if still ready on sale forum. I will try book. Hehehehehe.....! 
I'm start to uncontrolled my walet. Hahahahha


----------



## paulindss

The National post office Lost my package of hifiman and now probably i Will have to receive refund from EZ ASK as well. Buyer protection ending and most probably i Will never receive them. At least in that Case i would be happy, the hype kinda passed away and we have more interesting choices now. The worst part is that other iem i buyed are more than 30 days without reaching overseas. It's Very unusual and guess what, they have a good chance of being Lost to. The ez ask already passed customs and they Can arrive anywhere. Truth is, i rather prefer to never receive and get money back. So i can take the money and order a DS1. The hype got me serious. Thx @dhruvmeena96 for your early impressons and please follow the kindly recommendation of @TLDRonin


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well consider tfz series 2

I think tfz guys are crazy

Tfz series 2 and series 4 sounds nearly same with I guess 20% overall sound improvement in signature....series 4 is more controlled..

But man series 2 is amazing.....no pneumatic pressure, huge soundstage, well defined mids and treble....bass have crazzy extension but never bleed or go out of control.

Series 4 is little bass light but makes the speed more.


Why go for dynamics or my word....single driver 

Coherency......it won't hurt you on longer runs and will always sound fantastic.

Hybrid sounds fancy but needs a lot of engineering and engineering is not cheap.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

But DS1 sounds better than series 2 without any burn and age.      


So DS1 is a good pick.


Well burn it with white noise on 20% volume.

Its quicker as it is equated pressure on all frequency.10hrs needed to age BA and get specific consistent sound.

BA are prone to burn but can be aged on high power frequency

Then do a 10 hrs pink noise

Then 1hrs bass sweep 0hz to 500hz

And then 1hrs full sweep linear


----------



## dhruvmeena96

It is not about burning like in old days......but is about making some coil to magnet interaction movement calibration.....

Burn used to happen in old days when due to movement, heat was produced, wreaking the magnet and expanding the diaphgram, making sound smoother. . 


But my technique is to physically push diaphragm on constant load to achieve a very specific strength....sheer strength of diaphragm, at that specific point, it would be weaker than initial diaphragm and would be easy to move, hence averaging any disjoint decay.

BA ages... Chinese settle quickly than Knowles and sonion, and white noise does it quicker


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> I ordered my black IT01 last night from Amp3.  Found a voucher code online for 10% discount. So it cost £80.99 with free shipping within the UK.  Fedex has it now and is estimating a Tuesday delivery. I guess they do not prioritize it when it is super saver delivery.


you'll dig it, ms. wilson. where the it01 approximates the megabuck iems is in presenting a very large, holographic soundstage without the juiced-up artificiality of some of its peers. i also like that it opted for a fun, u-shaped tuning rather than the the more "audiophile" balanced (i.e. duller) approach. plus, of critical importance to me these work great with just a mobile and isolate very well. comfort and build aren't class-leading but good.


----------



## zazaboy

I am going for bgvp ds1 too looks like a good deal


----------



## chinmie

realkandar said:


> Are from Jakarta?  So how long ali will ship until your door?
> Did you order ds1 or other?



yup. like i said about 10 days. i haven't order anything else at the moment because i am currently content of what i have now. I might purchase a bluetooth cable for my TFZ King next


----------



## dhruvmeena96

It01 soundscape or 3d ness is perfect.

Soundstage is perfect round and vocals are sweet romantic with nice breath extension....not over breathy but nice....

It01 resolute naturally and not super resolutes...timbres are perfect and cymbal hit exact.

Well biggest factor is overall coherency...


Most of guys should know coherency and why I emphasise on this word.


Coherency is like cloth......perfect coherency is flat cloth.

Coherency mismatch is like sewing..

Off phase is like tatters of cloth


----------



## vurtomatic

Hi everyone! I just read through the thread and came up with a shortlist. My Westone UM2 finally crapped out on me and I'm looking for a replacement.

BGVP DS1
iBasso IT01
TFZ Series 2
HiFiMAN RE-400
MusicMaker TK12

Can I get some advice on which of the above might be a suitable replacement? I listen to bass-heavy music (progressive house, techno) but prefer tight punchy bass rather than bass that overwhelms. Clarity and good separation and soundstage would be nice too,


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Series4 tfz or king


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Series4 tfz or king



The king still better than the DS1 and IT01?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Series 4 is sorta...

All rounder instead of better, I would say


----------



## bsoplinger

vurtomatic said:


> Hi everyone! I just read through the thread and came up with a shortlist. My Westone UM2 finally crapped out on me and I'm looking for a replacement.
> 
> BGVP DS1
> iBasso IT01
> ...


Personally I prefer the Songbirds HiFiMan RE-600S over the RE-400 but they both have less bass than most of the rest of your list. I don't own or remember anything about the MusicMaker TK12. I personally like the RE-600S and they can be found for half price ($99) still a few places. I just bought the HiFiMan HE700 with bundled RE-600S for $175 from Amazon. (just checked, price is up to $250 now). I'd say that the HiFiMan, either model, have more of a neutral bass versus the others with increased bass. And since you've specifically mentioned that you listen to bass heavy music just thought a caution might be in order. I was playing around with the HE700 and with just a bit of EQ I got the RE-600S to be nice bass cannons so don't necessarily rule them out.


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> you'll dig it, ms. wilson. where the it01 approximates the megabuck iems is in presenting a very large, holographic soundstage without the juiced-up artificiality of some of its peers. i also like that it opted for a fun, u-shaped tuning rather than the the more "audiophile" balanced (i.e. duller) approach. plus, of critical importance to me these work great with just a mobile and isolate very well. comfort and build aren't class-leading but good.



Sounds like it will be perfect for me.


----------



## Santojob

Hello friends, I am with the ZhiYin Z5000 and the comply foam that come as standard. Do you know what model to comply with is to ask for a replacement? ... thanks


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Santojob said:


> Hello friends, I am with the ZhiYin Z5000 and the comply foam that come as standard. Do you know what model to comply with is to ask for a replacement? ... thanks


New Bee tips.....no comply


----------



## Ymer Niros

Santojob said:


> Hello friends, I am with the ZhiYin Z5000 and the comply foam that come as standard. Do you know what model to comply with is to ask for a replacement? ... thanks



T400


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well...

Zhiyin z5000
Tfz exclusive 5
IBasso it01
A&k t8i mk2
Beyer xelento.


Evolution of Tesla driver guys.....


And new revelation


Bgvp ds1 sounds like a brighter ibasso it03.
Also rougher


Soundstage is same


----------



## zazaboy

whats the difference between tfz series 5 and tfz series 4.... i heard a lot of good things about tfz series 5 ..


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Series 4 and series 5 sounds same in SQ...

Series 4 is easier to drive, create less flex and is bigger in soundstage....plus is tighter..

Series 5 is good boomy and organic sounding while series 4 goes to more neutral tuning with good bass extension and air.....good timbre and wood instrument sounds clear and weighted.

10$ price bump on series 4 is actually justified.

My comparison is to series 5s


----------



## zazaboy

oke thanks for info


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> It is not about burning like in old days......but is about making some coil to magnet interaction movement calibration.....
> 
> Burn used to happen in old days when due to movement, heat was produced, wreaking the magnet and expanding the diaphgram, making sound smoother. .
> 
> ...



Dude....you really look like to have tested lot of different 50$ and up IEM.

I really i'm curious to know how Z5000 compare to the Xelento, I compare them with Hifiman RE2000 but it isn't a tesla driver, still they were far from sounding shamefully inferior...so, as every other tesla driver IEM are quite more expensive, IT01 being the more affordable after Z5000, I wonder how iem model using this magnet technology compare to eachothers objectively????? Really obsess about this, and perhaps you can be the wizard that enlight me!
And let's never forget the price of Z5000, I like the price of Z5000.


----------



## zazaboy

hey is the bgvp ds1 too bright I dont like too bright treble it makes me tired after a while .. and how is treble of ibasso it01 can you give some info about that


----------



## midlandcanary

Alright guys, can anyone recommend a good Aliexpress in ear wireless sports headphone? Loads on the site but who knows what they sound like...

Also alot of in ears on this thread..apart from bosshifi...what are the top over ear cans?


----------



## Slater

midlandcanary said:


> Alright guys, can anyone recommend a good Aliexpress in ear wireless sports headphone? Loads on the site but who knows what they sound like...
> 
> Also alot of in ears on this thread..apart from bosshifi...what are the top over ear cans?



You could do the KZ or (even better) the TRN Bluetooth cable, which you could pair with any KZ model that uses the removable 2-pin configuration (ie ZS3, ZST, ZSR, ZS5, ZS6, ED12). By doing so you can choose a sound signature you like out of those models (even the TRN V10), and have the flexibility of running it wired just by switching between the Bluetooth and had wired cable.

Another option is the Meizu EP52. I have that as well - great sound, impeccable build quality, and has a long battery life (be aware that it does approach basshead levels, which is excellent if you're a basshead like me).


----------



## bsoplinger

midlandcanary said:


> Alright guys, can anyone recommend a good Aliexpress in ear wireless sports headphone? Loads on the site but who knows what they sound like...
> 
> Also alot of in ears on this thread..apart from bosshifi...what are the top over ear cans?


Whenever I see this type of question I always jump in with pointing out that there's another Bluetooth option that may work depending on your situation. An inexpensive, ie < $15, Bluetooth receiver. You just plug whatever wired headset you want into that. Has the advantage of @Slater 's suggestion in that you can choose the IEM you like. Disadvantage that you've got the cable although the receiver is small enough one of those arm band type holders could be used and it could wrangle the extra cord too.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Nymphonomaniac 

Hifiman doesn't have a conventional driver....it has micro spider, long shot voice coil and surround with a different topology making sound to a lot controlled like professional speaker.

Tesla driver have high magnet flux and strength compared to normal N rated magnet.

It helps the voice coil to become more sensitive when a signal passes through. So a very micro signal is even passes, the voice coil will move.

Well it is to remove speaker acoustic watt loss. Speaker simply becomes efficient in signal carrying.

Thinner and lighter diaphragm also helps in signal sensitivity, but we can reach only a specific thickness only.....thinnest is 3um

So scientist thought of increasing magnet strength to unbelievable levels and then shield it so flux gets concentrated at centre(where voice coil is)....

The magnet is not having Tesla force but by shielding it concentrates itself to centre.


1tesla to 10kg magnet can actually lift a empty truck.

Zhiyin are good but compared to xelento, they sound bass heavy, mids are coloured and treble is immature. Xelento has that smooth transition.

It01 sounds like xelento in technical terms....just that xelento is more mid centric


----------



## darmanastartes

I received the Yersen FEN-2000 today. Very pleased with them so far. I've been away from Chi-Fi for a while, so it's nice to hear how far the market has come in the last couple years. 
Quick impressions: V-shaped, hot treble, quite detailed, bordering on sibilant but not bad enough to make me stop listening. Not as bass heavy as I was expecting. Smaller soundstage than the higher end IEMs I've been using lately. Cables exceedingly hard to detach as others have noted. Otherwise the cables look pretty and have great ergonomics, even the cable with memory wire, which is a first for me. Great value for the <$20 I paid. I think I'm going to do a full review of these.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

My sis love BGVP ds1 and says its better in sound staging(its like a big helmet of sound....over the head and behind also.)

According to us.....bgvp ds1 sounds same on soundstage of it03.

And has a sound signature of ochiraku co donguri flat 4 kuro.......faster but not as refined as kuro.

Well whoever needs big and vivid neutral sound can go for bgvp but I am still sceptical about build quality


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> Whenever I see this type of question I always jump in with pointing out that there's another Bluetooth option that may work depending on your situation. An inexpensive, ie < $15, Bluetooth receiver. You just plug whatever wired headset you want into that. Has the advantage of @Slater 's suggestion in that you can choose the IEM you like. Disadvantage that you've got the cable although the receiver is small enough one of those arm band type holders could be used and it could wrangle the extra cord too.



Very true, I forgot about that option.

I love my Xiaomi bluetooth transmitter. Smaller than a pack of gum, very nice build (strong metal clip too), and good battery life.

Works great with all of my gear - I was just using it the other day w/the Fidelio X2. I've used it with IEMs and earbuds too.

I think I paid about $11 for mine from Gearbest - as much use as I've gotten out of it, it's worth 2-3 times what I paid.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Very true, I forgot about that option.
> 
> I love my Xiaomi bluetooth transmitter. Smaller than a pack of gum, very nice build (strong metal clip too), and good battery life.
> 
> ...



How is the sound output comparing with modern smartphones ? This is a Nice device.


----------



## chinmie

bsoplinger said:


> Whenever I see this type of question I always jump in with pointing out that there's another Bluetooth option that may work depending on your situation. An inexpensive, ie < $15, Bluetooth receiver. You just plug whatever wired headset you want into that. Has the advantage of @Slater 's suggestion in that you can choose the IEM you like. Disadvantage that you've got the cable although the receiver is small enough one of those arm band type holders could be used and it could wrangle the extra cord too.



Or you could just wrap the cable around your neck like a necklace like this


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Guys I should give you goosebumps now.....want a crazy IEM under 150dollar.....this crap is crazy awesome to the godly level

Monoprice monolith m300 open back planar magnetic


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well guys, on conventional, closed back design......

It01 vs bgvp ds1(used and spiral dot tip).

Bgvp ds1 slays it01 and it03 on sheer soundstage.....not pro headphone level soundstage but yes it reaches to a large extent with full x,y and z scale being rounded.

Second, issues of rough highs are fixed with spiral wide bore and mids are cleaner.

Bass amount is reduced but now sounds unrestrained and quite open.

Well cable is linum super Bax....unbalanced 3.5mm well this cable is the perfect with no stupid marketing gimmicks.

It sounds, well heavenly.....quite like a controlled vivid hd800 but 10x smaller stage/scape.(IEM have small stage/scape).


I still have issue with build quality though....the brass nozzle


----------



## Slater (Feb 25, 2018)

paulindss said:


> How is the sound output comparing with modern smartphones ? This is a Nice device.



I'd say equivalent. Pretty much all of my gear is 16 to 64 ohms, and the Xiaomi Bluetooth adapter drives them all to deafening levels.

I have not tried it on 150 - 600 ohm stuff (and wouldn't anyways, as Bluetooth isn't appropriate with that level of gear). I assume it would struggle >150 ohms.

Also, to clarify the size - I said it was about the size of a pack of gum. It's actually smaller than that; it's about 2" long and 0.5" wide (about the size of a AA battery with squarish corners).


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I'd say equivalent. Pretty much all of my gear is 16 to 64 ohms, and the Xiaomi Bluetooth adapter drives them all to deafening levels.
> 
> I have not tried it on 150 - 600 ohm stuff (and wouldn't anyways, as Bluetooth isn't appropriate with that level of gear). I assume it would struggle >150 ohms.
> 
> Also, to clarify the size - I said it was about the size of a pack of gum. It's actually smaller than that; it's about 2" long and 0.5" wide (about the size of a AA battery).



it depends on the sensitivity too. my Earstudio Bluetooth can drive my 500 ohm earbuds without problems


----------



## zazaboy

Which spiral wide bore tips are you using..  which size are they ? gonna order it too can you give links too the tips


----------



## dhruvmeena96

JVC spiral dot.....all are wide bore


----------



## Slater (Feb 25, 2018)

chinmie said:


> it depends on the sensitivity too. my Earstudio Bluetooth can drive my 500 ohm earbuds without problems



Good point.

Even if it turned out that there was some gear that the Xiaomi bluetooth adapter couldn't drive that well, I'm just excited that it breathed new life into all of my gear. I mean, full size headphones like the Fidelio X2, A5 Pro, and soundMAGIC HP200 with wireless freedom? Thank you Xiaomi!

The only compliant I have is that all of the prompts are in Chinese, so you have no idea what the things is telling you when you turn it on, pair it, etc (ie Shing shu choi bang bang). But it's very intuitive if you've used anything in the last 10 years with Bluetooth.

There's only 1 button on the whole thing, plus red and blue LEDs to tell you when it's on, or pairing, or whatever. I didn't even read the instructions and figured it out with no problems. It also has auto-shutoff when not in use, which is nice because you don't have to remember to turn it off.


----------



## nicolanico

djmakemynight said:


> I agree that CM5 is really something for 20 bucks. Before the CM5, I was using KZ ZST and KZ ZS3 as my daily drivers. When I took my first listen to CM5, my jaw kinda dropped.
> 
> CM5 has a very different sound compared to KZ and it is very enjoyable. Comfort for me, CM5 is the best.



Hi, I'd like to buy an earphones 4 sport, walking and every day use and I was uncertain between KZ ZS3 and UIISII CM5, can u tell me how are the sound's differences between ZS3 and CM5? I prefer earphones with warm and fun sound, and I like bassy sound, music is rock and electronic. Thanks


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I want to ask.....that are the mmcx female on the IEM sturdy enough like campfire or sony.

Or I have to get a separate case for bgvp ds1....


As I am going to buy one for myself


----------



## Slater (Feb 25, 2018)

nicolanico said:


> Hi, I'd like to buy an earphones 4 sport, walking and every day use and I was uncertain between KZ ZS3 and UIISII CM5, can u tell me how are the sound's differences between ZS3 and CM5? I prefer earphones with warm and fun sound, and I like bassy sound, music is rock and electronic. Thanks



Between those 2, the CM5 all the way.

_Be sure to do some tip rolling for best sound. They are quite responsive to tip changes. A lot of people swear by the KZ Starline tips (myself included), but YMMV._


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> Which spiral wide bore tips are you using..  which size are they ? gonna order it too can you give links too the tips



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TEN...d-ear-tip-earphone-accessory/32808506339.html

As far as what size, I've never seen your ears. Only you can answer that.

If you don't specify the size or color choices, you'll get a selection of S, M, and L tips in all 3 colors. So if you're unsure, that's the way to go.

But if you already know what size tips you generally use (for example, on every IEM you always use the M size tips), then just order that size.


----------



## mbwilson111

nicolanico said:


> Hi, I'd like to buy an earphones 4 sport, walking and every day use and I was uncertain between KZ ZS3 and UIISII CM5, can u tell me how are the sound's differences between ZS3 and CM5? I prefer earphones with warm and fun sound, and I like bassy sound, music is rock and electronic. Thanks





Slater said:


> Between those 2, the CM5 all the way.



Absolutely. I don't still have my ZS3 because it was uncomfortable for me.  Sounded good but CM5 sounds better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well well....that a hell of a deal this Monk IEM bundle that include 1x ie biggie 1xie small+ 3x 2pin cable (balanced as well) + Espresso earbuds+ trrsto trs  2.5 & 3.5 adaptor + a case....and all that for 60$ on ALI right now.
Hum, thats like more than tempting really.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...513.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.abfe7f077giyKb

Did it worth it in term of sound value? 
Cause it sure is in term of material lol


----------



## mochill

https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-darkside.html
Amazing iem


----------



## groucho69

mochill said:


> https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-darkside.html
> Amazing iem



In what way?


----------



## SiggyFraud

Does anyone here have any experience with MEE Audio M6 PRO? They're supposedly really good for analytical listening.
http://s.aliexpress.com/3memqYve?


----------



## bsoplinger

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well well....that a hell of a deal this Monk IEM bundle that include 1x ie biggie 1xie small+ 3x 2pin cable (balanced as well) + Espresso earbuds+ trrsto trs  2.5 & 3.5 adaptor + a case....and all that for 60$ on ALI right now.
> Hum, thats like more than tempting really.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...513.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.abfe7f077giyKb
> 
> ...


I thought that was pretty much what the deal always was when it was available. I know it had the earbuds and quite a few tips. Perhaps the 2 adapter cables is new. 

As far as sound. I've seen extreme from better than sex to its just a huge cult of people just spitting out what the leader says because that's the only reason anyone would say anything other than their awful. So takes your chances if you've got $60 to blow.


----------



## bsoplinger

SiggyFraud said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with MEE Audio M6 PRO? They're supposedly really good for analytical listening.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3memqYve?


They're OK. I have a pair I've not listened to in months. But for the same amount or less there are plenty of other options mentioned in this thread.


----------



## mochill

groucho69 said:


> In what way?


Every way


----------



## SiggyFraud

bsoplinger said:


> They're OK. I have a pair I've not listened to in months. But for the same amount or less there are plenty of other options mentioned in this thread.


Tin Audio T2? Yersen? What I'd like to get is something really, well, analytical.


----------



## chinmie

mochill said:


> https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-darkside.html
> Amazing iem



Non detachable..it's a pass for me


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Why go for dynamics or my word....single driver
> Coherency......it won't hurt you on longer runs and will always sound fantastic.
> Hybrid sounds fancy but needs a lot of engineering and engineering is not cheap.


100% agree - coherency is everything! And to find great match with source gear is like reaching into heaven ;P


loomisjohnson said:


> you'll dig it, ms. wilson. where the it01 approximates the megabuck iems is in *presenting a very large, holographic soundstage without the juiced-up artificiality* of some of its peers. i also like that it opted for a fun, u-shaped tuning rather than the the more "audiophile" balanced (i.e. duller) approach. plus, of critical importance to me these work great with just a mobile and isolate very well. comfort and build aren't class-leading but good.





dhruvmeena96 said:


> *It01 soundscape or 3d ness is perfect.
> Soundstage is perfect round and vocals are sweet romantic with nice breath extension....not over breathy but nice....
> It01 resolute naturally and not super resolutes...timbres are perfect and cymbal hit exact.*
> Well biggest factor is overall coherency...
> ...


Thanks for juicing-up my hard-on about receiving my IT01 ! ;P Oh the painful waiting...


----------



## wijnands

Yesterday I ordered the Monk + and the Fiio Em3. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## djmakemynight

nicolanico said:


> Hi, I'd like to buy an earphones 4 sport, walking and every day use and I was uncertain between KZ ZS3 and UIISII CM5, can u tell me how are the sound's differences between ZS3 and CM5? I prefer earphones with warm and fun sound, and I like bassy sound, music is rock and electronic. Thanks





Slater said:


> Between those 2, the CM5 all the way.
> 
> _Be sure to do some tip rolling for best sound. They are quite responsive to tip changes. A lot of people swear by the KZ Starline tips (myself included), but YMMV._





mbwilson111 said:


> Absolutely. I don't still have my ZS3 because it was uncomfortable for me.  Sounded good but CM5 sounds better.



@nicolanico Like the two veterans that have already answered you, I would recommend the CM5 as well.

Both are warm and fun. However, CM5 will reach deeper and sound clearer compared to the ZS3. I am not sure if there is still a promotion for it on Amazon where you can get it for lesser than 11.99.

Maybe @Slater can advise if there is still a bargain for it?


----------



## wijnands

I got the UiiSii HM7 for daily phone use. I'd consider them fairly warm and fun but not especially bassy.


----------



## dheepak10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well well....that a hell of a deal this Monk IEM bundle that include 1x ie biggie 1xie small+ 3x 2pin cable (balanced as well) + Espresso earbuds+ trrsto trs  2.5 & 3.5 adaptor + a case....and all that for 60$ on ALI right now.
> Hum, thats like more than tempting really.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...513.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.abfe7f077giyKb
> 
> ...




Have this combo. Published my review on these IEMs as well. IMO these can be skipped - My $5 KZ ATR has much better sound stage and coherence. $60 can get much better IEMs now - **** XBA 6 in 1, Urbanfun Hifi and Yersen FEN2000 can all be purchased together for under $80, along with a UiiSii HM7.

Need to sell them, preferrably to someone from India (ease of shipping for me)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well India is too expensive for me.....in US....Lol....recently shifted.

Well BGVP DS1 actually killed whizzer Haydn and it01...it sounds like a vivid ocharaku flat 4 kaede....

I mean vivid means like it has some sparkly treble to give excitement. Ocharaku sounds like ultimate mids.

Well IEM produces comb effect inside ears and at 5-7khz and 11-13khz.

Try lowering these frequency on equaliser according to taste.

It is between these ranged


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Ranges*


----------



## Misterlol

I got the ADAX HT06 used like last month! I got to say its really damn great for its price. I love the vocals and bass on these and the treble isnt sibilant at all. I definitely prefer it over my more expensive closed back headphone.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@CoiL 

Bro....I want you to make a tuning for iBasso it01 if you can and give us some impression....like you did with ate and other cheapo.

Just don't change the design as the design parameter is perfect. Just change plastic back with wood to check the resonance handling..if wood can boost the mids, then its good.

Or let it be plastic....add a foaming like what we do in headphones.

Well I was thinking of many ideas.......but don't have good skills plus facing bankruptcy(I was a rich guy......now a poor beggar)


----------



## Slater

djmakemynight said:


> @nicolanico Like the two veterans that have already answered you, I would recommend the CM5 as well.
> 
> Both are warm and fun. However, CM5 will reach deeper and sound clearer compared to the ZS3. I am not sure if there is still a promotion for it on Amazon where you can get it for lesser than 11.99.
> 
> Maybe @Slater can advise if there is still a bargain for it?



That $3 off sale is expired, but even at $11.99 they are a bargain. When the CM5 1st came out, they were double the price ($20-$24).


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @CoiL
> 
> Bro....I want you to make a tuning for iBasso it01 if you can and give us some impression....like you did with ate and other cheapo.
> 
> ...



Will do, if I receive them someday soon... I think that`s the plan I`m going for and already have wood pieces ready for working 
I wonder how they sound with open back though, I`m sucker for huge soundstage with good mids and "punchy-crunchy" detailed bass.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> That $3 off sale is expired, but even at $11.99 they are a bargain. When the CM5 1st came out, they were double the price ($20-$24).



Actually they are +20 in every place. Only that seller in Amazon has them for 11$, i Wonder How and why. Actually i've saw cm5 for around 30$ on aliexpress and gearbest. That Amazon price is a steal. I Wonder at what price they Go in China. I bet that's over 11$.


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> Actually they are +20 in every place. Only that seller in Amazon has them for 11$, i Wonder How and why. Actually i've saw cm5 for around 30$ on aliexpress and gearbest. That Amazon price is a steal. I Wonder at what price they Go in China. I bet that's over 11$.



When I got my CM5 in August I was happy with the lightning deal that I got for £16.59.  Now the normal sale price for my red ones is £13.99.  Retail is listed as £25.99.  Amazon UK prices are usually more than Amazon.com because of VAT.  I noticed that price on Ali... that is the retail price.  When I bought mine they were not on ali yet.  It was purely an impulse buy on my part because I saw the lightning deal and was curious about them.


----------



## paulindss

mbwilson111 said:


> When I got my CM5 in August I was happy with the lightning deal that I got for £16.59.  Now the normal sale price for my red ones is £13.99.  Retail is listed as £25.99.  Amazon UK prices are usually more than Amazon.com because of VAT.  I noticed that price on Ali... that is the retail price.  When I bought mine they were not on ali yet.  It was purely an impulse buy on my part because I saw the lightning deal and was curious about them.



Just looked in taobao and in uissi store they sell for the equivalent of 18$. That seller in Amazon us have some agressive strategy. I doubt that he manages to have any real profit, unless that the distribuition of the iem gives a huuge amount of Margin


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dheepak10 said:


> Have this combo. Published my review on these IEMs as well. IMO these can be skipped - My $5 KZ ATR has much better sound stage and coherence. $60 can get much better IEMs now - **** XBA 6 in 1, Urbanfun Hifi and Yersen FEN2000 can all be purchased together for under $80, along with a UiiSii HM7.
> 
> Need to sell them, preferrably to someone from India (ease of shipping for me)



OKAY!
Well, thanks cause I will NOT order them then....have read mitiged impressions about them and reading feedback on VE (Lee) facebook page isn't trustable, there too much fanatic people there so its like a Monk clan promoting plateform where you can't say anything negative about Monk products....wich is kind of annoying really.
It still is a nice package and surely the best moment to try them cause you got 2 IEM and 1 earbuds....but I don't like to collect gear that take dust so, yeah, FEN2000 sure look more intriguing....CM5....IT01....too.  Might try DS1 tough. Don't know. I'm out of money so will see next month.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bsoplinger said:


> I thought that was pretty much what the deal always was when it was available. I know it had the earbuds and quite a few tips. Perhaps the 2 adapter cables is new.
> 
> As far as sound. I've seen extreme from better than sex to its just a huge cult of people just spitting out what the leader says because that's the only reason anyone would say anything other than their awful. So takes your chances if you've got $60 to blow.



Yeah, its a sect I know....all impressions to take with a BIG grain of salt for sure.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> The ZSR is the same as DN1 and Bro? Anyone have compare them to verify?
> 
> Agreed on the silly name...they should have reversed the name. Nicehck Orb has a better ring to it


I compare both, exact same, they just erase some part of the B of Bro to change it for a P for Pro. ahah
And, as the seller is banned, we cannot share bout YY products, I get warned about this so yeah, do not want this thread to became suspect cause ot this YY products....


----------



## PopZeus

Just wanted to chime in, as a recent IT01 owner. Fantastic IEM. Super efficient. A touch too bright in the treble region but man is it smooth and coherent. Even better, with a FiiO balanced cable, the performance is improved when plugged into my N5ii DAP. Can't say enough nice things about them, especially for the price.


----------



## LordZero

djmakemynight said:


> @nicolanico Like the two veterans that have already answered you, I would recommend the CM5 as well.
> 
> Both are warm and fun. However, CM5 will reach deeper and sound clearer compared to the ZS3. I am not sure if there is still a promotion for it on Amazon where you can get it for lesser than 11.99.
> 
> Maybe @Slater can advise if there is still a bargain for it?



How are they compare to the urbanfun hybrid hi-fi? Was looking for a good cheap iem for the gym.


----------



## zazaboy (Feb 26, 2018)

@Nymphonomaniac do upgrade cables change signature of kz zs6 do you have experience with it?


----------



## theintroprose

As I continue my quest to try out some of the most popular Chi-Fi favorites I just got the UiiSii CM5s. With just the silicone tips (per usual silicon tips don't give me the best seal, (my ear is weird I need foam tips to get a good seal with most IEMs).. my seal with silicone on CM5 is about 80%).. even still they sound very good, punching above their weight. Neutral sounding headphone. Vocals and highs could perhaps use a bit more clarity, but overall it's a pleasant sounding headphone. Also so far the most impressive accessories package. For $12 I paid you get tons of goodies. For an IEM they require quite a bit of juice to drive properly, I am driving them with my Schiit stack (on low gain), but compared to Tennmak Pros which I had on previously I had to up the volume quite a bit just to match Tennmaks.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Recs for a iem to buy with a $25 amazona gift card?


----------



## theintroprose

MoshiMoshi said:


> Recs for a iem to buy with a $25 amazona gift card?


Can you add $3-$4 to it?

What kind of sound do you like? For a more lively clinical headphone KZ ZSR.. for a more laid back dark and natural sounding IEM.. Tennmak Pros.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

theintroprose said:


> Can you add $3-$4 to it?
> 
> What kind of sound do you like? For a more lively clinical headphone KZ ZSR.. for a more laid back dark and natural sounding IEM.. Tennmak Pros.


Yeah I can. Are those significantly better than the uiisii cm5?


----------



## theintroprose

MoshiMoshi said:


> Yeah I can. Are those significantly better than the uiisii cm5?


To my ears yes. CM5 are decent as well, but sound noticeably cheaper.


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening to the TinAudio T2's tonight just amazing drums bass pluck vocals and hi-hats. Just perfect CM5 cannot touch


----------



## chinmie

@dhruvmeena96  how is the IT01 compared to the King and also King Pro? I had just acquired the King Pro and loving it, so if the IT01 doesn't bring anything new to the table and compete with them technically, i can give it a pass


----------



## zazaboy

@HungryPanda which is better yersen or tin audio t2 ?


----------



## zazaboy

@DarkZenith which cable do you use with bgvp ds1 is the stock cable still good or do I need a new one if so which do you recommend?


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 26, 2018)

My honest opinion as love both get the right tips for Tin Audio T2 and you get the best audio experience in an iem you ever will


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> @DarkZenith which cable do you use with bgvp ds1 is the stock cable still good or do I need a new one if so which do you recommend?


Linum MMCX Balanced. Never used the stock cable.
I am also waiting for a BGVP balanced cable from Penon : https://penonaudio.com/bgvp-dx3-mmcx-cable.html


----------



## theintroprose

HungryPanda said:


> My honest opinion as love both get the right tips for Tin Audio T2 and you get the best audio experience in an iem you ever will


That's encouraging.. mine are on the slow boat here.


----------



## SilverLodestar

HungryPanda said:


> My honest opinion as love both get the right tips for Tin Audio T2 and you get the best audio experience in an iem you ever will


In my findings, the KZ Starline tips and the Rock Zircon tips (the only thing the Zircons are good for) work the best. Both provide a little extra sub-bass punch and both balance the sound perfectly. The T2 are my absolute favorite IEM.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Actually they are +20 in every place. Only that seller in Amazon has them for 11$, i Wonder How and why. Actually i've saw cm5 for around 30$ on aliexpress and gearbest. That Amazon price is a steal. I Wonder at what price they Go in China. I bet that's over 11$.



I don't know, but the Amazon ones are definitely genuine (directly compared to a known genuine pair).

Maybe they got a special price from UiiSii? Who knows, who cares LOL

The same thing happened with the EMI CI-880 - it's $18-$25 everywhere, and one Amazon seller was selling them for $9.99 shipped (I scooped up that killer deal as well). Again, who knows why.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

mochill said:


> https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-darkside.html
> Amazing iem



Please don't waste our / your time with these lengthy and exhausting impressions.

.


----------



## Slater

theintroprose said:


> As I continue my quest to try out some of the most popular Chi-Fi favorites I just got the UiiSii CM5s. With just the silicone tips (per usual silicon tips don't give me the best seal, (my ear is weird I need foam tips to get a good seal with most IEMs).. my seal with silicone on CM5 is about 80%).. even still they sound very good, punching above their weight. Neutral sounding headphone. Vocals and highs could perhaps use a bit more clarity, but overall it's a pleasant sounding headphone. Also so far the most impressive accessories package. For $12 I paid you get tons of goodies. For an IEM they require quite a bit of juice to drive properly, I am driving them with my Schiit stack (on low gain), but compared to Tennmak Pros which I had on previously I had to up the volume quite a bit just to match Tennmaks.



To get the full potential of the CM5's treble and clarity, you will want to switch out the stock nozzle filters for generic 'peel and stick' stainless mesh ones from Aliexpres (the stock ones are some sort of odd metalized/nylon hybrid mesh). Total cost is about $0.16, takes under 30 seconds, and it noticeably improves the sound.


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> My honest opinion as love both get the right tips for Tin Audio T2 and you get the best audio experience in an iem you ever will



I recent sold my Urbanfun and Einsear T2 to my bandmate (for a mugging price...but that's ok because he's friend ). He likes the Urbanfun better because of the sparkly treble. Both are a much better than his old ZS3 and ATE in his opinion. 

Then i let him auditioned the Tinaudio T2...and his eyes went wide and he stayed quiet for a couple of minutes..

The great thing about the Tinaudio T2 is the tuning and delivery of their intended sound. To me there are no other that compete with it on balanced clear sound on that price range up to 100.


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> Then i let him auditioned the Tinaudio T2...and his eyes went wide and he stayed quiet for a couple of minutes..



Priceless


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zazaboy said:


> @Nymphonomaniac do upgrade cables change signature of kz zs6 do you have experience with it?


Well, no big difference but I never use the include cable....ZS6 didn't get much time with me....should give it another chance. But I think silver cable make them even more brighter and its perhaps worst than stock cable even if it give more details. Yeah, silver KZ cable give a better layering and deepness but its a little more bright and agressive too. (just compare them)
I think Slater MOD could change signature more for the best, or a ''foamed silicone tips'' that tame a little bit the treble.
What I would like to try with ZS6 is a balanced 2pin cable, because I begin to love them with the Xduoo X20, something strangely nice happen with this pairing, level of details is phenomenal as well as imaging, sub bass is a little lacking but vocal feel less agressive, overall sound is more controled and musical, still some dryness and trebly highs but 3D soundstage is at its paroxysm. Hum.....perhaps a late love story is begining.


----------



## handwander

HungryPanda said:


> My honest opinion as love both get the right tips for Tin Audio T2 and you get the best audio experience in an iem you ever will


Posts like this constantly make me want to go back and try my T2s that are gathering dust in my closet, but after maybe 7 pairs of tips I can never get a proper fit with them. The fit an isolation is just non-existent for me and so the much cheaper tennmak pros, which fit insanely well, are always my better option.

Wondering if I feel like wasting money on a lot of tips trying to get the T2s to fit somehow or just upgrade to the fiio fh1 or something. Maybe I should try switching ears on the T2 cable and trying a cable down method.


----------



## Tweeters

Slater said:


> To get the full potential of the CM5's treble and clarity, you will want to switch out the stock nozzle filters for generic 'peel and stick' stainless mesh ones from Aliexpres (the stock ones are some sort of odd metalized/nylon hybrid mesh). Total cost is about $0.16, takes under 30 seconds, and it noticeably improves the sound.



Do you have a link to the filters? Not having any luck finding them


----------



## theintroprose

handwander said:


> Posts like this constantly make me want to go back and try my T2s that are gathering dust in my closet, but after maybe 7 pairs of tips I can never get a proper fit with them. The fit an isolation is just non-existent for me and so the much cheaper tennmak pros, which fit insanely well, are always my better option.
> 
> Wondering if I feel like wasting money on a lot of tips trying to get the T2s to fit somehow or just upgrade to the fiio fh1 or something. Maybe I should try switching ears on the T2 cable and trying a cable down method.


I have this same problem with some IEMs. Usually if foam/comply tips don't work for me no other tip will. And you're absolutely right about Tennmak Pros.. one of the best fitting IEMs I've ever owned (KZ ZSR's are also really easy to get a proper fit with). We maybe have similar ears.


----------



## ruk84

Hmm after several weeks and after receiving takstar 82 pro, I’m now digging a more neutral sound. Somehow z5000 now feels muddy to me, don’t get how it changed over time for me =/


----------



## djmakemynight

Slater said:


> That $3 off sale is expired, but even at $11.99 they are a bargain. When the CM5 1st came out, they were double the price ($20-$24).



Yeah, even at 11.99 they are quite a bargain.


----------



## djmakemynight

LordZero said:


> How are they compare to the urbanfun hybrid hi-fi? Was looking for a good cheap iem for the gym.



Ahh... unfortunately I do not have that to do a comparison for you. Hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@chinmie king pro is way better than any IEM in this league.

Well its is better than it01 due to its naturalism and bigger and blacker stage. Image is precise.

Well it01 is a fast, v shape IEM compared to king....so bass will be disjointed for you....for some guys, this can add to soundstage(holography).......but king is still bigger


And please use it with DAC phones or DAP, amps


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @chinmie king pro is way better than any IEM in this league.
> 
> Well its is better than it01 due to its naturalism and bigger and blacker stage. Image is precise.
> 
> ...



Thanks, you've just saved me a couple of bucks 
Between the king and king pro, even though the pro is obviously better technically (more clarity and separation), but the king (regular) is warmer and more pleasant for longer listening. Now i have a hard time letting the king go


----------



## TLDRonin

handwander said:


> Posts like this constantly make me want to go back and try my T2s that are gathering dust in my closet, but after maybe 7 pairs of tips I can never get a proper fit with them. The fit an isolation is just non-existent for me and so the much cheaper tennmak pros, which fit insanely well, are always my better option.
> 
> Wondering if I feel like wasting money on a lot of tips trying to get the T2s to fit somehow or just upgrade to the fiio fh1 or something. Maybe I should try switching ears on the T2 cable and trying a cable down method.


Have you tried using foam tips?


----------



## dheepak10

Any who has both **** XBA 6in1 and Tin AudioT2? I have the 6in1 and keen on the T2 - do you think I would see a noticeable difference in the T2 when compared with the 6in1?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@chinmie 

Bro you will get used to it...after king pro....it happened to me to leave king pro..

Reason 1: pro looked way better.
Reason 2: cable was better
Reason 3:had a comfortable feel(metal is cool)
Reason 4: natural sound(control is way better, And BA tends to ring if not tuned, so win win for such a good control dynamic)
Reason 5: transition between harmonic is better.
Reason 6:doesn't sound compressed(not noticeable in beginning)
Reason 7: warm neutral tuning instead of grand neutral V ish..
Reason7:sounds larger in stage
Reason 8:smooth treble.
Reason 9:clear mids.
Reason 10: unwanted holographic ness is removed(z axis or depth)
Reason 11: better control over female vocals(king were coloured)

@dheepak10 

Tinaudio is better than sender technically( I m talking t1 here) t2 is legend beast but its up to you, what sorta signature you like..

@chinmie 

Music is art, audio is science.
Well, king is music, pro is science

And a wood advice, use gaboon ebony as it is the wood, which share carbon fiber nature and has equal sized and equal distributed grain(so no overtone, only fundamental tone)..


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@handwander 

Even you get seal, you won't get isolation from these, no matter what you try bro...

But foam will help

These sounds 100x better than tenmak


----------



## liquidrats

king pro ftw. the only regret is not getting it earlier, worth every penny.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 27, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @chinmie king pro is way better than any IEM in this league.
> Well its is better than it01 due to its naturalism and bigger and blacker stage. Image is precise.
> Well it01 is a fast, *v shape IEM* compared to king....so bass will be disjointed for you....for some guys, this can add to soundstage(holography).......but king is still bigger
> And please use it with DAC phones or DAP, amps


How many hours has Your IT01 been played? Some report that IT01 turns more balanced and rather L or U shaped signature after about 200h playtime and difference is noticeable compared to new one.
Of course, end result also depends of gear matchup and can vary between users. What is Your source gear (best match in Your collection?) with IT01?

I also considered King Pro but price vs. performance I think IT01 beats it with crazy good quality cable (if one doesn`t have great cable) and has better shell design to fit most ppl.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

My friend it01 is 3months old..... Burned straight for 3days continuous when it was new

@CoiL


----------



## theintroprose

How would you guys rank King Pro against western counterparts? Like if you compared King Pro to ER3XR?


----------



## Slater

Tweeters said:


> Do you have a link to the filters? Not having any luck finding them



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ear...on-Noise-cotton-Tuning-cotton/2046606720.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...h-filter-gum-never-rust-belt/32825480205.html


----------



## Cya|\|

I've read 3 reviews of the t2 on this forum, but they were all with the open vent. How do they sound with the modded vent? Do they become too boomy, or do they incidentally increase treble harshness too?


----------



## CYoung234

dheepak10 said:


> Any who has both **** XBA 6in1 and Tin AudioT2? I have the 6in1 and keen on the T2 - do you think I would see a noticeable difference in the T2 when compared with the 6in1?



Yes, I own both, and dislike both, for different reasons. First, about my tastes and source. I mostly use my phone for listening, a Nexus 6p running Ainur Sauron and Neutron music player. I also sometimes use a FIIO Q1 with my laptop, an Asus Zenbook UX303. 

 The Tin audios would be fantastic, except for the 3db peak in the 500-800hz range, right above tuning A440... This really disrupts what are otherwise great mids. Only a couple of people have commented on this, but it is annoying if you are used to listening to live classical music and then compare it to the T2. If you listen to rock, EDM, jazz, etc., then it will probably not bother you. This may be a bit source dependent as well. Using my laptop and FIIO Q1, this is a little less noticible.

The Senfers high end is still too sizzly for me, and I love the KZ ZS6! Maybe I have a bad pair or something, but no tips have tamed this for me. This does not change when I use my laptop and FIIO Q1.

Both of these iems are built well, and I really want to endorse them, given the hype around here. I just can't, at least until I find a way to tame the problem.


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Reason 6:doesn't sound compressed(not noticeable in beginning)



 Yup. As great and clear the king was, it sounded compressed compared to the king pro



liquidrats said:


> king pro ftw. the only regret is not getting it earlier, worth every penny.



I'm glad you like your king pro too. 

I didn't want to purchase them at first because i thought it will not be too much improvement to the king. Then my local audio forum had a basically brand new 3 days out of the box king pro for auction, so i figured might as well try it. 

I won the auction, and really happy with it


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> My friend it01 is 3months old..... Burned straight for 3days continuous when it was new


And still You find them clear V-shape? What was/is Your source gear matching with them?


----------



## chinmie

theintroprose said:


> How would you guys rank King Pro against western counterparts? Like if you compared King Pro to ER3XR?



I have the pro and the ER4XR
The pro is easier to put on (fits like a glove).
Both are special.
The ER4XR have a unique soundstage : it puts you right in the center of the stage with the player around you, and it is an intimate experience like no other. The king pro puts you in the VIP seat right in front of the stage

Both have balanced and clarity-rich sound. The king pro have more slam/attack and more sparkle on the treble. The ER4XR have a more natural presentation. 

I love both of them


----------



## chinmie

CYoung234 said:


> The Tin audios would be fantastic, except for the 3db peak in the 500-800hz range, right above tuning A440... This really disrupts what are otherwise great mids.



Try putting thin earbuds foam on the nozzle. To me it helps tune down the splashy treble on the T2, giving it slightly warmer sound


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@CoiL it is neutral V shape.....neutral v shape


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @CoiL it is neutral V shape.....neutral v shape


Thanks for clarification. I was afraid for a moment getting another typical V-shaped IEM ...luckily it is mild V-shape or L/U-shape from I`ve been reading and it suits me well.
I`m not fan of dead-neutral "dull&dry" emotionless sound, neither typical consumer V-shape sound. IT01 technicalities, SQ and signature should fit my preferences quite spot-on but we`ll see(hear) soon


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@CoiL its not U shape(u shape have focus on sub bass and high treble otherwise neutral, they are cliff sorta)

V shape is like valley( generous mid bass and upper mids extension)

So a neutral v shape is like valley is raised so it doesn't look like a valley anymore


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @CoiL its not U shape(u shape have focus on sub bass and high treble otherwise neutral, they are cliff sorta)
> 
> V shape is like valley( generous mid bass and upper mids extension)
> 
> So a neutral v shape is like valley is raised so it doesn't look like a valley anymore



\__/ this maybe? Or might be a W shaped?


----------



## rpeebles

Does anybody have any experience - good or bad - with Schiit Loki Equalizer ?

Is there any other similar gitzmo ?

Would love to hear your opinions.

Thanks and regards !


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> \__/ this maybe? Or might be a W shaped?



Like the first one\___/ but the raise the mids a little higher and make this smooth


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Like the first one\___/ but the raise the mids a little higher and make this smooth


Well, I think I`ll be totally fine with this kind of signature. But like I said, I`ll hear them soon with my own gear to draw conclusion and output some impressions.


----------



## theintroprose (Feb 28, 2018)

Continuing my quest for the best cheap IEM I can recommend to friends and family, today I received the Rock Zircons. This might be my favorite budget IEM yet. Bass and sub bass is even more powerful and better controlled than the more expensive Tennmak Pro, which while nice can at times feel a bit bloated. The frequency response signature while similar to Tennmak Pros, is just a tiny bit brighter in mids and highs than Tennmak's. Mids and highs in particular are also better defined with more resolution. All this while maintaining a laid back veiled quality of Tennmak for non fatiguing long listening sessions.

The best part? The fit is absolutely magical. Zircons are tiny.. they insert and don't stick out at all. This is the only IEM that gives me a full seal with the included SpinFit styled earpads. No need for foam tips in order to get the best sound out of this IEM!

The negatives. The cables are not replaceable. But for a tiny headphone and this budget this is more than acceptable. Will have to see how these holdup to day to day abuse. But my expectations have been well surpassed with this IEM. It is possible to get pneumatic pressure in ears when fitting these with silicone tips. So some trial and error when inserting them is required.

edit: At lower levels micro-phonics can be an issue.. because this earphone's cables aren't meant to go over the ear. So as the cables go straight down they can rub against your cloths and create micro-phonics. You could still put them in your ear in the way that it goes over the ear but I found the cable not wanting to stay in the ear even if I routed it that way. So this is a potential annoyance with Rock Zircon's. Over say the very comfortable and secure Tennmak Pro.


----------



## nicolanico

Hi, somebady knows

PLEXTORE


djmakemynight said:


> @nicolanico Like the two veterans that have already answered you, I would recommend the CM5 as well.
> 
> Both are warm and fun. However, CM5 will reach deeper and sound clearer compared to the ZS3. I am not sure if there is still a promotion for it on Amazon where you can get it for lesser than 11.99.
> 
> Maybe @Slater can advise if there is still a bargain for it?




ok thx (also if in late) 4 answer


----------



## nicolanico

Slater said:


> That $3 off sale is expired, but even at $11.99 they are a bargain. When the CM5 1st came out, they were double the price ($20-$24).



ok thx (also if in late) 4 answer


----------



## liquidrats

chinmie said:


> Yup. As great and clear the king was, it sounded compressed compared to the king pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't have the king was using my love II, then when I first heard the king pro it was what I wanted out from an IEM.....isolation still isnt the best..


----------



## chinmie

liquidrats said:


> I didn't have the king was using my love II, then when I first heard the king pro it was what I wanted out from an IEM.....isolation still isnt the best..



Have you tried etymotics? That is the best of you want isolation


----------



## liquidrats

chinmie said:


> Have you tried etymotics? That is the best of you want isolation


yup I also have an ER4XR it's nice and flat sounding and all but in terms of engaging not so much.. I have a MD+ on the way let's see how that fairs up since it's based on deep insertion..


----------



## Otto Motor

Killer deal at Costco in Western Canada: the great AKGy50bt on sale for $79.99 [tagged C50bt for Canada]. I saw them for $229 before.

Review:
https://www.whathifi.com/akg/y50bt/review


----------



## steviiee (Feb 28, 2018)

So, I've had the Tinaudio T2 and iBasso IT01 for awhile now but, I feel like I'm not hearing the best out of these just plugging it in to my iphone and macbook pro. Are there any good dac/amp that will give these a good umph I've been looking for? Whenever I plug it into my Denon receiver these iems sound amazing. I've been looking at the FiiO Q1 MKII. Any suggestions for below $100?


----------



## Otto Motor

steviiee said:


> So, I've had the Tinaudio T2 and iBasso IT01 for awhile now but, I feel like I'm not hearing the best out of these just plugging it in to my iphone and macbook pro. Are there any good dac/amp that will give these a good umph I've been looking for? Whenever I plug it into my Denon receiver these iems sound amazing. I've been looking at the FiiO Q1 MKII. Any suggestions?


I use the audioquest dragonfly black amp/dac. Works well with both Macbook and iPhone. For the Macbook, I also use the Schiit Fulla (which sounds better but does not work with the phone), both combined with the audioquest jitterbug.


----------



## Misterlol

Hello! What are your impressions on LZ-A2 Pro? Is it any different from LZ-A2? And would like to ask if exchanging a focal listens for it would be worth.


----------



## fredhubbard2

steviiee said:


> So, I've had the Tinaudio T2 and iBasso IT01 for awhile now but, I feel like I'm not hearing the best out of these just plugging it in to my iphone and macbook pro. Are there any good dac/amp that will give these a good umph I've been looking for? Whenever I plug it into my Denon receiver these iems sound amazing. I've been looking at the FiiO Q1 MKII. Any suggestions for below $100?



I have TinAudio T2 , most of my DAPs are paired with Topping Amps, the NX3 is especially good


----------



## chinmie

liquidrats said:


> yup I also have an ER4XR it's nice and flat sounding and all but in terms of engaging not so much.. I have a MD+ on the way let's see how that fairs up since it's based on deep insertion..



Sorry i didn't read your gear profile before asking 
True, the ER4XR might be a bit too polite on some occasions. The only way to bring it alive is to crank it up

On a side note, how do you find the king pro compared to the vsonic GR07 classic?


----------



## liquidrats

chinmie said:


> Sorry i didn't read your gear profile before asking
> True, the ER4XR might be a bit too polite on some occasions. The only way to bring it alive is to crank it up
> 
> On a side note, how do you find the king pro compared to the vsonic GR07 classic?


ER4XR is quite polite, on low/moderate volume it can get boring...

King Pro and Gr07? Based on memory now, my vsonic is with a local cabler to have it frankensteined. GR07 have the technicality in the sound sig, but doesn't have a good stage, separation, and air as compare to king pro. It's also bit gritty sounding as compared to king pro. King Pro is smooth and technical. Build and cable also not as par (very far away from king pro).


----------



## chinmie

liquidrats said:


> ER4XR is quite polite, on low/moderate volume it can get boring...
> 
> King Pro and Gr07? Based on memory now, my vsonic is with a local cabler to have it frankensteined. GR07 have the technicality in the sound sig, but doesn't have a good stage, separation, and air as compare to king pro. It's also bit gritty sounding as compared to king pro. King Pro is smooth and technical. Build and cable also not as par (very far away from king pro).



Nice! i'll skip it then. Thanks!


----------



## CYoung234

CYoung234 said:


> Yes, I own both, and dislike both, for different reasons. First, about my tastes and source. I mostly use my phone for listening, a Nexus 6p running Ainur Sauron and Neutron music player. I also sometimes use a FIIO Q1 with my laptop, an Asus Zenbook UX303.
> 
> The Tin audios would be fantastic, except for the 3db peak in the 500-800hz range, right above tuning A440... This really disrupts what are otherwise great mids. Only a couple of people have commented on this, but it is annoying if you are used to listening to live classical music and then compare it to the T2. If you listen to rock, EDM, jazz, etc., then it will probably not bother you. This may be a bit source dependent as well. Using my laptop and FIIO Q1, this is a little less noticible.



Normally, I would not quote my own post, but I need to apologize. I spent a lot more time yesterday listening to the Tin Audios with my FIIO Q1 and my laptop. While I can still hear the low midrange peak on classical music, it is MUCH less noticeable in this configuration than with my phone alone. I can definitely hear why people like it so much, as it sounds really really good, especially on non-classical music. It is probably a question of impedance matching with my phone.

At any rate, I can recommend the T2 as well as the combination with the FIIO Q1. You might be better off with the Audioquest Dragonfly or Topping NX2 or NX3, that is up to you. I looked at both of those before settling on the FIIO for myself.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well if somebody have q1 mk2 by fiio, and a tin audio t2....do yourself a favour and get a balanced cable. Ohhh damm, it sounds so aero(well took airy sound to next level)....the dynamic airyness on this thing is like u18tzar(well u18 are way faster and textured on air too)


----------



## Wiljen

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well if somebody have q1 mk2 by fiio, and a tin audio t2....do yourself a favour and get a balanced cable. Ohhh damm, it sounds so aero(well took airy sound to next level)....the dynamic airyness on this thing is like u18tzar(well u18 are way faster and textured on air too)



Sorry dude, think you are confusing the fact that balanced pumps more power into them.  When I ran the T2 balanced and _volume matched_  on the Walnut f1 and the Fiio Q1, I get no difference in dynamics.


----------



## CYoung234

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well if somebody have q1 mk2 by fiio, and a tin audio t2....do yourself a favour and get a balanced cable. Ohhh damm, it sounds so aero(well took airy sound to next level)....the dynamic airyness on this thing is like u18tzar(well u18 are way faster and textured on air too)


My Q1 is not a mark 2, so I will not be trying this...


----------



## HUGO SILVA

I would like more opinions on the new VE Monks Biggie and Smalls. Anyone who owns these products could give their honest opinions if it is worth the full package for $ 60. Thank you.


----------



## CoiL

HUGO SILVA said:


> I would like more opinions on the new VE Monks Biggie and Smalls. Anyone who owns these products could give their honest opinions if it is worth the full package for $ 60. Thank you.



More isn`t always better and they haven`t received much good word imo. I would rather take TinAudio T2 for that money.


----------



## paulindss

EZ ASK, Impressions 

      I always start my impressions saying that i am no expert in sound. However i would like to share my impressions on the EZ ASK that i received. As i have no intend or knowledge to do some kind of review. And i was kind of low in expetation of this as the hype didn't last too long and the IEM having some QC mismatches as reported by some users. However... I have to say that these iem's are so far of dissapointing me, giving the low expectations, these impressed me. And made me wonder how the latest praised iem'ssound!
They sound on par or better than anything i've heard. So, all i can do, is tell how good these sound giving some words on my experience with them in very small words.

   

At first. I plugged them into my phone. And played a rap sond, REJJIE SNOW - ACID TRIP, the muic started with a good amount of bass presence, like a v-shaped iem, and the sound continue with a good strong overall presence, as the vocals was't really recessed and the details was present, so far, they seem very easy to drive, now, the most important thing. I was passing trought the tracks, and went into the music, i was already enjoying them, these iem's are full of energy, FADED BLUE by D.A wallach(listen to it, he is like a young elton jhon), sounded strong, loud and joyfull. A memt x5 was resting on the table, and i put them in to do a A/B and imediately the sound perceived was more congested, warm, bassy, and lacking energy, altought with details and anything actually Wrong. The EZ ask, on the other side, offered a more open stage, airiness and clarity to the music, with a good amount of bass.  And then... i was relaxed, seeing that these are very good iems.

They are quite big, i had no problem in plugging the cable, and the shells seems to be well attached. IF, they don't fell of and the cable doesn't  show any problem. I could say, for only my personal experience, that these are well built. In a KZ level, for exemple. Good plastic, etc. They aren't particularly bealtiful but they stay well over ear and seal the sound. The medium tips have enough isolation for me. Good for commuting. Keep in mind that these are big and maybe don't fit well if you have really small ears.

So after that. I took my two availble hybrids, the KZ ZST with foam mod by Slater, and the E-MI CI880.  At first when i hadn't done a A/B test i tought by memory that maybe these sounded just like my ZST modded, by the strong bass presence and good details. And... Well after the A/B, they aren't. While in, bass presence, stage, and imaging the two are similar. Happens that the same time they sound different. And i prefer the EZ ASK. Important to note that for me, the foam mod by slater already improved the sound on ZST, taking of a little of sibilance and teble energy that did'nt added to the clarity of the sound. I had a hard time triyng to discover how to describe the difference, and i think that the tonality, and timbre of the EZ are more natural. The mids and highs offer a little more of air. At the same time ZST have a good - or better - separation, but the EZ ask make it sound more natural. I face soundstage not as a technical point, but as a ability of the iem do the music flow by your ears, that said, the EZ can offer this just as ZST. After that i did an A/B with the E-MI ci880. And perceived that while the super detailed high-end of e-mi is a no match for the EZ, the ez is closer to the mid-high end of E-MI than it is to the ZST. The mids of EZ are less recessed, and the timbre are better. I tryed to read all of this doind a A/B listening to DECKS DARK, by radiohead. Comparing EZ ask to the e-mi are harder as they are quite different. The EZ ask have much more bass, giving more body to the sound and changing how you perceive the sound field. Vocals and details, it's all better in the e-mi, but the EZ ask sound fun, full and while does'nt bringinf any kind of darckness to the sound. Decks dark have a crescendo, and at a specific point. A specific guitar, in zst could sound more "annoying", like "invasive", compared to the other two. that sounded more natural, gentle.

So, i paied 18$ for these, and so far, it's a very good value. That's the way i found to talk about these iem's without compromising me with my the lack of knowledge. It's just my sincere impressions. I wrote quite a bit, but i love writing anyway, and it's a good exercise of my english. Thank you for reading.



Spoiler: Music


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well try KZ zsr with ostry 200 tips

Red alert


New guy coming

He will message soon


----------



## LordZero

What would you think of this combo:
Cayin N3+Fiio Q1+Tinaudio T2?

Or is there a better amp? I wanted something smaller, since the Cayin isnt that big to start with. Also a dac would be a plus.


----------



## Holypal

LordZero said:


> What would you think of this combo:
> Cayin N3+Fiio Q1+Tinaudio T2?
> 
> Or is there a better amp? I wanted something smaller, since the Cayin isnt that big to start with. Also a dac would be a plus.



Cayin N3 is much better than Fiio Q1 in sound. Don't use a cheap amp to decrease the quality.


----------



## RMatsuura

NICEHCK BRO or **** UEs? I find them for the same price U$22, I accept other recommendations if you have


----------



## theintroprose

RMatsuura said:


> NICEHCK BRO or **** UEs? I find them for the same price U$22, I accept other recommendations if you have


I know Nicehck Bro is just a rebrand of the BGVP SGZ-DN1.. pretty sure **** UE is too.. they look the same to me. They are a bit large if you have small ears. But I really enjoyed them with foam tips. Very natural sounding with decent detail and overall sound quality. One of my favorite IEMs under $50.


----------



## RMatsuura

theintroprose said:


> I know Nicehck Bro is just a rebrand of the BGVP SGZ-DN1.. pretty sure **** UE is too.. they look the same to me. They are a bit large if you have small ears. But I really enjoyed them with foam tips. Very natural sounding with decent detail and overall sound quality. One of my favorite IEMs under $50.


Yeah they look the same, but in some reviews some people say that the BGVP is better, or the UEs is pretty good..


----------



## Slater (Feb 28, 2018)

RMatsuura said:


> Yeah they look the same, but in some reviews some people say that the BGVP is better, or the UEs is pretty good..



I’m not sure about the UE, but since the NiceHCK Bro, BGVP, and “Pro” from a banned seller are all the same you’re going to have a difficult time finding people that own them all (because of the redundancy).

My personal feelings about audiobudget aside, I do know that Igor owns all 3, and has his reviews up on audiobudget if you want to read up on them. According to him they all 3 sound the same. So if the **** UE is indeed just another rebrand of the BGVP, I have no reason to believe it would sound any different than the other 3 rebrands.

Now, I will mention that each of the rebrands includes slightly different ear tips. I’d be willing to bet that is the reason why someone would notice the sound of 1 of rebrands is slightly “better” or “worse” than one of the others.

In any event I own one of the models myself (the one from the banned seller), and I can say it’s quite a capable IEM and a good value for the price.


----------



## paulindss

RMatsuura said:


> NICEHCK BRO or **** UEs? I find them for the same price U$22, I accept other recommendations if you have



I can't answer your question, i Just want to say that i liked you Photo with sr.k lol. And i saw one comment of yours in mind the headphone. Welcome ! There is a review of the nicehck here by nymphonomaniac who likes them.


----------



## RMatsuura

paulindss said:


> I can't answer your question, i Just want to say that i liked you Photo with sr.k lol. And i saw one comment of yours in mind the headphone. Welcome ! There is a review of the nicehck here by nymphonomaniac who likes them.


lul, I never imagined that I would meet someone who knows Sr. K here hahaha realy awesome. I love Mind the Headphone, Leonardo is one of the best. Thank you for the welcome. I'm reading all the reviews, thank you o/


----------



## stardolphin87

I am looking for an upgrade from my old VSonic VSD3S with budget $50-$70. I prefer to have detachable cable with better soundstage than VSD3S but still warm and has decent bass. Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## ChrisNoob

My bag got stolen along with my TFZ Exclusive 5.... T^T so now I need a replacement for them. My budget is $50-$100, prefer something with detachable cables, over-ear fit, preferably small housing like the Exclusive series, and a balanced sound signature. Haven't really make up my mind whether I prefer a brighter or warmer sound signature, so as long as it's overall balanced it should be fine. Instrument separation is quite important to me though so there's that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TLDRonin

ChrisNoob said:


> My bag got stolen along with my TFZ Exclusive 5.... T^T so now I need a replacement for them. My budget is $50-$100, prefer something with detachable cables, over-ear fit, preferably small housing like the Exclusive series, and a balanced sound signature. Haven't really make up my mind whether I prefer a brighter or warmer sound signature, so as long as it's overall balanced it should be fine. Instrument separation is quite important to me though so there's that. Thanks in advance!


Sorry for your loss :<

Tinaudio T2 seems to be a perfect choice. On sale it is like $35, has detachable mmcx cables, small barrel housing, and is praised for its balanced sound signature in this forums


----------



## chickenmoon

stardolphin87 said:


> I am looking for an upgrade from my old VSonic VSD3S with budget $50-$70. I prefer to have detachable cable with better soundstage than VSD3S but still warm and has decent bass. Thank you for the recommendation


I've never heard VS3DS but Whizzer A15 is an excellent choice for a warm IEM with detachable cable IMO, excellent build and sound quality with premium packaging, all  for a budget price, check out the reviews.


----------



## liquidrats

note that treble signature is very different in tinaudio and tfz.


----------



## nders

anyone have any idea where does Dunu DN2000 stand in the crowd of chifi today? Like... Is it on T2 level, or LZ A4/King Pro level, or... Big Dipper level. Or in between... Technicality wise of course.


----------



## lurkusmaximus

rpeebles said:


> Does anybody have any experience - good or bad - with Schiit Loki Equalizer ?
> 
> Is there any other similar gitzmo ?
> 
> ...


I love my Loki. Very smooth, low noise adjustments. Can accentuate or attenuate a V shaped IEM to better suite your preference. Bypass function is very handy as well. Great value in my opinion.


----------



## chinmie

ChrisNoob said:


> My bag got stolen along with my TFZ Exclusive 5.... T^T so now I need a replacement for them. My budget is $50-$100, prefer something with detachable cables, over-ear fit, preferably small housing like the Exclusive series, and a balanced sound signature. Haven't really make up my mind whether I prefer a brighter or warmer sound signature, so as long as it's overall balanced it should be fine. Instrument separation is quite important to me though so there's that. Thanks in advance!





TLDRonin said:


> Sorry for your loss :<
> 
> Tinaudio T2 seems to be a perfect choice. On sale it is like $35, has detachable mmcx cables, small barrel housing, and is praised for its balanced sound signature in this forums



The Tinaudio T2 is not warm sounding, especially compared to the TFZs. With that budget if you like a brighter signature than your exclusive 5, it's better to buy the King, or safe up a little bit and go all the way to the King Pro


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 1, 2018)

chinmie said:


> The Tinaudio T2 is not warm sounding, especially compared to the TFZs. With that budget if you like a brighter signature than your exclusive 5, it's better to buy the King, or safe up a little bit and go all the way to the King Pro



He said: "Haven't really make up my mind whether I prefer a brighter or warmer sound signature, so as long as it's overall balanced it should be fine."


So T2 should be a viable option


----------



## chinmie

TLDRonin said:


> He said: "Haven't really make up my mind whether I prefer a brighter or warmer sound signature, so as long as it's overall balanced it should be fine."
> 
> 
> So T2 should be as viable option



Yup, you are right and I'm not correcting you in any way, i just pointing him to options more similar to his former iem.


----------



## TLDRonin

chinmie said:


> Yup, you are right and I'm not correcting you in any way, i just pointing him to options more similar to his former iem.


Right, right, I thought it was a response to my post

How does the t2 stack up to the kings?


----------



## dheepak10 (Mar 1, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Tinaudio T2 seems to be a perfect choice. On sale it is like $35, has detachable mmcx cables, small barrel housing, and is praised for its balanced sound signature in this forums



Any idea if it is on sale now. I see it as $49.90 everywhere.


----------



## ChrisNoob

TLDRonin said:


> Sorry for your loss :<
> 
> Tinaudio T2 seems to be a perfect choice. On sale it is like $35, has detachable mmcx cables, small barrel housing, and is praised for its balanced sound signature in this forums



The T2 did pique my interest though I wonder if it's heavy due to its metal construction. The only thing I don't like about my Exclusive 5 is that it's real heavy, and my ear canals get sore after a couple of hours of use.


----------



## ChrisNoob

liquidrats said:


> note that treble signature is very different in tinaudio and tfz.


How so? I really like the treble for Exclusive 5 and also the Series 4 (warmer but still acceptable), so I wonder whether the T2's treble would be too much for me?


----------



## ChrisNoob

chinmie said:


> The Tinaudio T2 is not warm sounding, especially compared to the TFZs. With that budget if you like a brighter signature than your exclusive 5, it's better to buy the King, or safe up a little bit and go all the way to the King Pro


I did consider the King and King Pro, but the reason I got the Exclusive 5 instead of the King back then is that I felt the EX5 smaller housing felt more snug, when though I quite like King's SQ. Now knowing that both King and King Pro are heavy IEMs I wonder if I could wear them for extended periods of time lol.


----------



## liquidrats

ChrisNoob said:


> How so? I really like the treble for Exclusive 5 and also the Series 4 (warmer but still acceptable), so I wonder whether the T2's treble would be too much for me?


T2 is bit more sparkly, tfz's treble is bit more natural for me since being a drummer.


ChrisNoob said:


> I did consider the King and King Pro, but the reason I got the Exclusive 5 instead of the King back then is that I felt the EX5 smaller housing felt more snug, when though I quite like King's SQ. Now knowing that both King and King Pro are heavy IEMs I wonder if I could wear them for extended periods of time lol.


King Pro ok to wear for long periods I wore for 6 hrs without any issue, but depending on your volume and type of genres.


----------



## chinmie

TLDRonin said:


> Right, right, I thought it was a response to my post
> 
> How does the t2 stack up to the kings?



They have different character and presentation that it's hard to compare them head to head. The kings have a fuller sound, thicker mids, while the T2 feels spaced out and more distant. I wouldn't let go my T2 though. Both are special


----------



## chinmie

dheepak10 said:


> Any idea if it is on sale now. I see it as $49.90 everywhere.



I had mine around $33 shipped. You might have to wait a bit until the next price drop/discount


----------



## chinmie

ChrisNoob said:


> I did consider the King and King Pro, but the reason I got the Exclusive 5 instead of the King back then is that I felt the EX5 smaller housing felt more snug, when though I quite like King's SQ. Now knowing that both King and King Pro are heavy IEMs I wonder if I could wear them for extended periods of time lol.



Just like @liquidrats said, T2 is sparkly, airy, and felt more spaced out compared to the thick sounding TFZ.
I don't think the King heavy, it does have a weighty feel to it, but it makes them sit snuggly on the ears better. The King Pro have heavy splitter on the cable, but easily fixed with a shirt clip.

I even wish that the T2 was a bit heavier, because it sometimes rises and dislodge itself from my ears, breaking the seal. Ooh, the King also have better isolation even when the T2 achieved full seal


----------



## TLDRonin

dheepak10 said:


> Any idea if it is on sale now. I see it as $49.90 everywhere.


I don't believe so, people usually post when its on sale here, so keep an eye out.


I'm not sure if its always the case, but I think the last time it was on sale from one of the sellers, it was a mobile app only deal, so you may want to download the aliexpress app and check every now and then


----------



## rpeebles

lurkusmaximus said:


> I love my Loki. Very smooth, low noise adjustments. Can accentuate or attenuate a V shaped IEM to better suite your preference. Bypass function is very handy as well. Great value in my opinion.



Dear lurkusmaximus, thank you, very valuable opinion ! Is there any other alternative which you found during your search ?

Anybody else have an opinion on these equalizers ?

Thanks and regards !


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friends, which is better: Tin Audio T2, Yersen FEN-2000 or Zhiyin Z5000? thank you if you can comment thank you all.


----------



## stardolphin87

chickenmoon said:


> I've never heard VS3DS but Whizzer A15 is an excellent choice for a warm IEM with detachable cable IMO, excellent build and sound quality with premium packaging, all  for a budget price, check out the reviews.


Thank you for the input. I will add it to my wishlist.
Currently i already have Shozy Hibiki but it sounds brighter than my VSD3S . Is there any other IEM with similar model like Hibiki / CIEM with same price (50-70) and has warm bassy signature?


----------



## Slater

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friends, which is better: Tin Audio T2, Yersen FEN-2000 or Zhiyin Z5000? thank you if you can comment thank you all.



Better for who? (Me? You? A bat?)

Better for what? (Treble? Soundstage? Bass response? Attack speed? Vocals?)

Better how (Fit? Build quality? Cables? Accessories?)


----------



## HUGO SILVA (Mar 1, 2018)

Slater said:


> Better for who? (Me? You? A bat?)
> 
> Better for what? (Treble? Soundstage? Bass response? Attack speed? Vocals?)
> 
> Better how (Fit? Build quality? Cables? Accessories?)


The most balanced with prominence for vocals and bass. I like POP music, like singers Demi Lovato, Rita Ora and Dua Lipa.


----------



## HungryPanda

@HUGO SILVA the Yersen Fen-2000 will have you dancing away


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Get yersen or tinaudio t1(not t2) for pop

@HUGO SILVA


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, a headphone, even if IEM saturates in technology, can't beat a headphone...

Ath sr9 is way better than 64's u18t


----------



## LordZero

Holypal said:


> Cayin N3 is much better than Fiio Q1 in sound. Don't use a cheap amp to decrease the quality.



Really? I though the amp was good but not that good. So what amp would you consider? 


Also the YersenFEN-2000 is a T2 with more bass? The housing is similar, but that don't mean nothing.


----------



## RvTrav

stardolphin87 said:


> Thank you for the input. I will add it to my wishlist.
> Currently i already have Shozy Hibiki but it sounds brighter than my VSD3S . Is there any other IEM with similar model like Hibiki / CIEM with same price (50-70) and has warm bassy signature?



Unfortunately no detachable cable but like the Shozy Hibiki another earphone with a biological driver is the Auglamour F100.  I have had the F100 for about 3 weeks and I am really enjoying.  It has a 10 mm biological composite fibre diaghragm and has a very enjoyable warm bassy signature.  The mids are not recessed and vocals are presented very well.  Treble is clear and detailed but not overly bright.  It has an all metal shell that I find very comfortable and the earphone can be worn either straight down or over ear.  It does not have a removable cable.  These are currently on sale at Banggood for $12.99 and in my opinion are excellent value for the price. I have not heard the Hibiki but from the reviews I have read it would seem that the mids on the F100 are similar but that the F100 has more and deeper bass and the treble is not as bright.  I wouldn't class the sound stage on the F100 as large but instruments are well spaced and there is no congestion in the mid range.  The F100 is non fatiguing and is very musical. Unfortunately I don't think there are any reviews of the F100 to help you understand how they perform.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Better for who? (Me? You? A bat?)
> 
> Better for what? (Treble? Soundstage? Bass response? Attack speed? Vocals?)
> 
> Better how (Fit? Build quality? Cables? Accessories?)




I'm going with Bat, Attack, and Fit for the win!


What do I get?


----------



## zazaboy

anyone tried the Magaosi K3 PRO here is it any good ?


----------



## oyobass

Wiljen said:


> I'm going with Bat, Attack, and Fit for the win!
> 
> 
> What do I get?


----------



## PlantsmanTX

zazaboy said:


> anyone tried the Magaosi K3 PRO here is it any good ?


There are some reviews of it here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hi...ach-earhooks-headset-headphones.22218/reviews


----------



## Wiljen

oyobass said:


>



Oh Yeah!  Sweeeet!


----------



## groucho69

Wiljen said:


> I'm going with Bat, Attack, and Fit for the win!
> 
> 
> What do I get?



Hit in the head with a fit bat of course.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Has anyone seen this yet?? I think we have a new, fully-loaded KZ hype train in our midst. 
http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ann...-yz46-kz-yz41-kz-yz40-kz-yz39-kz-yz35-kzyz34/


----------



## dondonut (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi guys,
I obsessively check head-fi once every few months when i decide I want to buy new iems. I love the high value stuff described in this thread. My first decent iems were the xiaomi hybrids, liked them alot because they are really comfy and i loved the sound quality too. Then I got the KZ ATR for 1/4 of the price of the hybrids and I remember being like WOW when i first used them. The SQ/price ratio was insane for me. SQ wise better than the hybrids. Then i got ZST. I liked them alot. More comfy than ATR, great detail, but bit shrill. The foam mod helped a lot tho. A week ago or so i ordered three pairs of IEMs because I was curious and wanted to expand my collection with some flush (not over ear style) iems: the rock zircons, E-MI CI880 and the Einsear T2. Fast forward to this morning when i received the EMI-CI880 (got them for around €14 on aliexpress). Yet to receive the T2 and Zircons.

First impression: I love them. The detail retrieval / mids are great although the(sub)bass could be ever so slightly more pronounced for my taste. Im very noob in audio description so I'll spare you the details. However, after using them for a few hours I'm not sure I'm still that happy. I think my drivers are mismatched. When I listened to the song Ed Sheeran - Bibia Be Ye Ye on moderate-high volume I hear a very high somewhat hurting sound on the right side. Its like the sound I sometimes hear around buildings to prevent young people from hanging there. I also started to notice in other songs: in Ed Sheeran's Perfect, in the chorus of lauryl hill's Doo Wop, very annoying sound.

When i do the driver matching test (http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php) i hear a very shrill pitch from midhigh to just before the highest frequency (cant be sure of the Hz), only in the right side (tried switching left and right, its the earphones). I contacted the ali seller and hopefully they will send me a replacement. Other than that I was so happy with these earphones so this saddens me. Any other solutions if the seller wont come through, can i fix this myself??

I listen to hiphop / pop mostly. I figured after the ZST i might be slightly sensitive to agressive treble. Overall i hardly noticed any sibilance at all with the E-MI CI880, only on really high volumes with certain artists (biggie with his lisp, chance the rapper on some songs), i dont listen at that volume anyway. I would love these E-MIs to death if not for the missmatched drivers, hope the ali seller comes through. Ill see how much the missmatched drivers actually bother me but for now the fact that there's something wrong with the drivers is really annoying to me and disappoints me.

Im still very curious about the Einsear T2 and Zircon signature and how it fits my taste and what I (dis)like about them. I'm mostly interested in earphones in the €10-30 bracket, I love the value you get in that bracket, and i dont have amp/flac files anyway. However, I might order the TinAudio T2 in the near future because everyone has so much praise for them. Any other recommendations?

edit: made the post a bit clearer / more complete


----------



## loomisjohnson

dondonut said:


> Hi guys,
> I obsessively check head-fi once every few months when i decide I want to buy new iems. I love the high value stuff described in this thread. My first decent iems were the xiaomi hybrids, liked them alot because they are really comfy and i loved the sound quality too. Then I got the KZ ATR for 1/4 of the price of the hybrids and I remember being like WOW when i first used them. The SQ/price ratio was insane for me. SQ wise better than the hybrids. Then i got ZST. I liked them alot. More comfy than ATR, great detail, but bit shrill. The foam mod helped a lot tho. A week ago or so i ordered three pairs of IEMs because I was curious and wanted to expand my collection with some flush (not over ear style) iems: the rock zircons, E-MI CI880 and the Einsear T2. Fast forward to this morning when i received the EMI-CI880 (got them for around €14 on aliexpress). Yet to receive the T2 and Zircons.
> 
> First impression: I love them. The detail retrieval / mids are great although the(sub)bass could be slightly more pronounced for my taste. Im very noob in audio description so I'll spare you the details. However, after using them for a few hours I'm not sure I'm still that happy. I think my drivers are missmatched. When I listened to the song Ed Sheeran - Bibia Be Ye Ye on moderate-high volume I hear a very high somewhat hurting sound on the right side. Its like the sound I sometimes hear around buildings to prevent young people from hanging there.
> ...


try the 
*ADAX 5-40kHZ Wide Frequency Earphones*
$16 on amazon.
also adv s2000 are quite good for $20.


----------



## riffrafff

oyobass said:


>


----------



## stardolphin87

RvTrav said:


> Unfortunately no detachable cable but like the Shozy Hibiki another earphone with a biological driver is the Auglamour F100.



I am looking for a warmer iem than my current Hibiki. I read that Hibiki is morr neutral to bright. But thanks anyway.


----------



## paulindss (Mar 1, 2018)

paulindss said:


> IF, they don't fell of and the cable doesn't  show any problem. I could say, for only my personal experience, that these are well built



Well, they aren't

Today the cable started cutting off the sound. Then  i took it off and tangled the Pins of the shell a little bit. When I went to get off the cable again, this happened.


Looks like the honeymoon it's over. I have no Idea what i'm going to do. With this type of fault, it's Very hard to recommend any product. Even If these sound Very good.

-1 point for MDK-ESS

EDIT: "solved the problem", It was'nt hard to put the cable working again. But they are capable of cuting of.

You need to put that Golden thing in the red piece. After the Golden thing being inside and in the right direction, you put the red piece in the cable.




I forgot to take a picture of the Golden "connector" inside of the red piece, A smaller, thicker piece will stay outside, and Will fit in a hole inside of the black piece in the cable. It ain't hard you should be able do It without any tip.

I took them off one or two times to put pieces in the right directions and sides.


----------



## Wiljen

You know Batman was an audiophile - with hearing up to 110kHz.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> Well, they aren't
> 
> Today the cable started cutting off the sound. Then  i took it off and tangled the Pins of the shell a little bit. When I went to get off the cable again, this happened.
> 
> ...



Glad that you can work it out again. It's a shame that you have to put up with such a shoddy-made product.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> Glad that you can work it out again. It's a shame that you have to put up with such a shoddy-made product.



Yeah, there's very few people that I know of who have had zero issues with the ASY/ASK hybrids. Most of us have had one problem or another either right OOB or within a very short time of use.

Luckily most of the issues have been able to be ironed out, with glue, putting stuff back together like @paulindss had to do, etc.

It's really sad though; they sound great. They just need to seriously work on the craw-rity control. And people complain about KZs craw-rity control LOL!


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Yeah, there's very few people that I know of who have had zero issues with the ASY/ASK hybrids. Most of us have had one problem or another either right OOB or within a very short time of use.
> 
> Luckily most of the issues have been able to be ironed out, with glue, putting stuff back together like @paulindss had to do, etc.
> 
> It's really sad though; they sound great. They just need to seriously work on the craw-rity control. And people complain about KZs craw-rity control LOL!



KZ to me is quite tough. I have a friend who kills iems on a regular basis (because of his careless and rough handling), his ATE and ZS3 from a couple of years ago is still alive to this day


----------



## lurkusmaximus

rpeebles said:


> Dear lurkusmaximus, thank you, very valuable opinion ! Is there any other alternative which you found during your search ?
> 
> Anybody else have an opinion on these equalizers ?
> 
> Thanks and regards !


I'm a fan of Schiit, so once I saw they were introducing Loki, I really did not look any further. Many years ago I did have a 20 band equalizer with the slider tone controls. As always, they got dirty and noisy over time, which made them crackle and scratchy as you adjusted them. Schiit uses sealed pots so I am not expecting the noise to be a problem as time goes by. If it does become a problem, I will be  sorely disappointed.


----------



## LordZero

Any opinions on the Yersen Fen-2000 Vs the Tinaudio T2?


----------



## rpeebles

lurkusmaximus said:


> I'm a fan of Schiit, so once I saw they were introducing Loki, I really did not look any further. Many years ago I did have a 20 band equalizer with the slider tone controls. As always, they got dirty and noisy over time, which made them crackle and scratchy as you adjusted them. Schiit uses sealed pots so I am not expecting the noise to be a problem as time goes by. If it does become a problem, I will be  sorely disappointed.



Dear lurkusmaximus Thank You !


----------



## weedophile

Have been lurking around here for a couple of weeks and stopped myself from alot of impulse buys, partially due to the change of the cables to my **** 4in1 (yes, again! xD) to silver cables btw.

And last week, as i left my Xduoo X3 on without realising, it went flat when i was listening to it at my GF's place. Then i turned to my Zishan DSD which imo was a super warm source with alot of juice and i was like "i'm not gonna enjoy my 4in1 on this" but boy i was proven wrong, like it totally slap my face. The added juice from the player brought out additional details that the X3 could not offer. Imaging wise its unreal. The cymbals, bass, vocals on the Isaac Hayes - Theme from shaft was just wow. Barry White sound so sweet on this setup and especially The Cardigans! Actually almost everything sound better tbh. The X3 is good but the DSD pairs with the 4in1 perfectly.

Anw does anyone having the Tinaudio T2 also owns the 4in1? If so, which one is clearer in the treble region, less bassy and offer better isolation? Am still super interested in the T2.


----------



## stardolphin87

Has anyone here try new Simgot series? EM1, EM3, or even EM5?


----------



## TLDRonin

HUGO SILVA said:


> The most balanced with prominence for vocals and bass. I like POP music, like singers Demi Lovato, Rita Ora and Dua Lipa.


z5000 have great bass and vocals, but have a very warm overall sound signature


----------



## zazaboy

does anyone know why shipping is slow... bought the yersen fen-2000 headphones ... but I am still waiting for 2 weeks now to ship ....does anyone have experience with random sellers on aliexpress


----------



## HungryPanda

The biggest Chinese holiday of the year has just ended. Things are moving now


----------



## zazaboy

HungryPanda said:


> The biggest Chinese holiday of the year has just ended. Things are moving now



when did it end they are very slow do I need to wait till monday for it too ship ?


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> when did it end they are very slow do I need to wait till monday for it too ship ?



The first iem that I ordered from China took 5 weeks to arrive.  Try to stop thinking about it and then be excited and happy when you do get it


----------



## Slater (Mar 2, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Graphene drivers on the cheap: Blitzwolf BW-ES1 for just £11 on the official store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bli...ne-Earphones-With-Microphone/32795102140.html
> 
> Received a pair Tuesday and I have to say that, as is, they are great for bassheads but with bass reduced by around 6dB they are great for non-bassheads too.
> 
> ...



I received these a few days ago, and wanted to back this statement up.

Even though I don’t have xelentos, I can say that when modded the Blitzwolf BW-ES1 is an amazing value for the meager asking price.

The packaging is nice, the IEM is comfy to wear, and the cable is really nice (TPE cable, nice chin-slider, slim case compatible [straight] 3.5mm plug, and full iOS volume controls).

Out of the box, the sound has an average warm v-shape, but it’s a little veiled with distant treble and muddy bass. Reminds me of the stock KZ ZS3.

However, remove the large foam plug directly underneath the BlitzWolf’s nozzle screens and things really open up! No more veil, just fast and punchy bass, big improvements in clarity, and treble that’s sparkly and smooth.

These are perfect for those who want big bass and sparkly treble, but not something as bright as the EMI CI-880 or as overwhelming as the KZ ZS6. It’s what I wish the KZ ZS3 could have been.

Here’s yet another example that graphene punches way above its price level.

If you’re in the market for a v-shaped IEM with Apple control cable, that  you can just stick in your ears and go (without fiddling with memory wires or wearing behind the ear), take a look at the BlitzWolf.

_Update: You can easily mod these further to attenuate the bass and give a flatter reference/neutral sound. All that’s required is a few tweaks to the 2 vents on the body and narrowing the nozzle with a very small strip of silicone or sorbothane._


----------



## groucho69

zazaboy said:


> when did it end they are very slow do I need to wait till monday for it too ship ?



If you cannot wait interminably for your order do not order from China


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 2, 2018)

how is the subbas and bass of Blitzwolf BW-ES1  compared to rock zircon ? does it have sub bass? and does it get very loud on low sources like smartphone


----------



## zazaboy

groucho69 said:


> If you cannot wait interminably for your order do not order from China


 the thing is all my orders are shipped from aliexpress .. its only the yersen I am waiting for the ship it but seller is really slow a alot of people did order it guess I need to wait a bit more


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> how is the subbas and bass of Blitzwolf BW-ES1  compared to rock zircon ? does it have sub bass? and does it get very loud on low sources like smartphone



Plenty of sub bass. Better mid bass and treble than the Zircon. Not to mention the higher quality Apple cable and carry case.


----------



## groucho69

zazaboy said:


> the thing is all my orders are shipped from aliexpress .. its only the yersen I am waiting for the ship it but seller is really slow a alot of people did order it guess I need to wait a bit more



Not to burst your bubble, but, just because it says shipped doesn't mean that it has.


----------



## Nikostr8

any reccomendation for metal listeners? thank you


----------



## dheepak10 (Mar 3, 2018)

Nikostr8 said:


> any reccomendation for metal listeners? thank you



Try UiiSii HM7. Currently at $5.56 on gearbest.com


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 2, 2018)

Guys I have bad news I spoke different sellers on aliexpress and said that yersen fen-2000 is not available till may 6th i think i gonna cancel mine order if its not gonna ship this week


----------



## CoiL (Mar 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> Here’s yet another example that *graphene* punches way above its price level.



I`m wondering if anyone has seen the driver itself (membrane) to confirm that all those cheapo IEM that *claim to have graphene driver actually are graphene or is it just marketing trick?!?*
I mean - it isn`t first time internet sellers profit for just adding popular tech info into description and proper graphene membranes are nothing easy to produce (as much as I know).
ANd as we see, even if something has graphene driver - does not mean that driver is tuned correctly(good) along with the shells.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@CoiL well....ohh Lol.

Graphene don't punch at all. Well advantages of grapheme diaphragms is its strength and rigidity, so it can be more thinner compared to other diaphragms. Thinner diaphragms are easier to move compared to other and is sonically better. Well there are other exotic material but Graphene stands the test of competition as it doesn't have metal ringing like beryllium... It sounds like paper cone in speakers terminology with better transient control.


Well most advertiser shows that they use beryllium but never tells the thickness, so can't be trusted. iBasso told the thickness, so in can trust them...well they should invest more and tell the Tesla to weight ratio too...


----------



## rendyG

CoiL said:


> I`m wondering if anyone has seen the driver itself (membrane) to confirm that all those cheapo IEM that *claim to have graphene driver actually are graphene or is it just marketing trick?!?*
> I mean - it isn`t first time internet sellers profit for just adding popular tech info into description and proper graphene membranes are nothing easy to produce (as much as I know).
> ANd as we see, even if something has graphene driver - does not mean that driver is tuned correctly(good) along with the shells.



In the link i shared above, one guy actually disassembled the iem and posted the pictures, but I´m not sure if you can tell graphene just by looking at it.


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @CoiL
> Graphene don't punch at all. Well advantages of grapheme diaphragms is its strength and rigidity, so it can be more thinner compared to other diaphragms. Thinner diaphragms are easier to move compared to other and is sonically better. Well there are other exotic material but Graphene stands the test of competition as it doesn't have metal ringing like beryllium... It sounds like paper cone in speakers terminology with better transient control.


I know very well about graphene properties in membrane application. I don`t need lecture about it  
Just that I`m seeing many chi-fi names coming out with graphene in their selling name - but are they actually using graphene? Who knows?! No proof, just words!


----------



## plazzo

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?? I think we have a new, fully-loaded KZ hype train in our midst.
> http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ann...-yz46-kz-yz41-kz-yz40-kz-yz39-kz-yz35-kzyz34/



Holy sparks!!!! How the hell do make so many so fast?


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> Plenty of sub bass. Better mid bass and treble than the Zircon. Not to mention the higher quality Apple cable and carry case.



Been listening to the ci880 last few days and love the clarity and mids but unfortunately I have a faulty pair with some annoying screeching tone in some songs, only on the right side. I think it's not sibilance which I associate with too sharp S's and ts, though I definitely notice some sibilance too. For example: in the first minute of 2chainz - Black Unicorn the female voice is full of sibilance on med volume.

Although I love them they are just slightly too agressive in some songs for me I guess, and would like ever so slightly more bass (listen to hip-hop mostly). Also, using them for a whole day while studying they got a bit uncomfortable. I really hope the seller will respond and send me a replacement pair because I looove the sound quality and clarity on these. I'd even consider ordering them again. This sound signature I can definitely get used too and some sibilance I could take for granted.

About the BW-ES1, I just canceled the order on my zircons and thinking about ordering these instead. Good choice? I know it's kinda apples to pears but how would they compare to the Ci880's clarity and presentation of vocals? Using my kz ATR after using the ci880 for a few days the vocals sound kinda dull (great iem tho)


----------



## Tweeters

Reading a couple reviews of the (stock) BW-ES1 and I'm seeing microphonics mentioned, is cable noise an issue? And are they comfortable to wear over-ear?


----------



## chickenmoon

CoiL said:


> I`m wondering if anyone has seen the driver itself (membrane) to confirm that all those cheapo IEM that *claim to have graphene driver actually are graphene or is it just marketing trick?!?*
> I mean - it isn`t first time internet sellers profit for just adding popular tech info into description and proper graphene membranes are nothing easy to produce (as much as I know).
> ANd as we see, even if something has graphene driver - does not mean that driver is tuned correctly(good) along with the shells.



BlitzWolf  is a serious company AFAIK, it's not  just another reseller on Ali, I don't see why they'd lie about it.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

And that old driver is pretty good.....I can say, if not Graphene, it is still very fast and articulate


----------



## BraXzy

My TinAudio T2's have shown up today (way earlier than expected) which is awesome. Everything seems legit and as expected. The earbud bits themselves are super weird, I've never had anything like this before..

Are you supposed to stuff the blue spongy bit in your ear as far as it'll go or..? Should I switch to the more typical lot included in the box?


----------



## zazaboy

guys I need a cheap good portable dac/amp for my phone .... right now I think of fiio q1 first generation because its cheap... is it any good? .. can anyone think give me some advice what to get?


----------



## CoiL

chickenmoon said:


> *BlitzWolf  is a serious company* AFAIK, it's not  just another reseller on Ali, I don't see why they'd lie about it.


Oh, ok, didn`t know it! I thought just a weird "cool" name for reseller. Can You point me to somewhere about this "serious company"?


----------



## HungryPanda

BraXzy said:


> My TinAudio T2's have shown up today (way earlier than expected) which is awesome. Everything seems legit and as expected. The earbud bits themselves are super weird, I've never had anything like this before..
> 
> Are you supposed to stuff the blue spongy bit in your ear as far as it'll go or..? Should I switch to the more typical lot included in the box?


I use silicone tips with mine


----------



## LordZero

HungryPanda said:


> I use silicone tips with mine



What tips? I used the symbios W and N, but they were making me a little uncomfortable end up going back to the blue foams/QKZ foams


----------



## HungryPanda

These ones came in a pack of all different ones


----------



## Infected Mushroom

BraXzy said:


> My TinAudio T2's have shown up today (way earlier than expected) which is awesome. Everything seems legit and as expected. The earbud bits themselves are super weird, I've never had anything like this before..
> 
> Are you supposed to stuff the blue spongy bit in your ear as far as it'll go or..? Should I switch to the more typical lot included in the box?



They are made of foam - you have to roll them between your fingers to compress it first, then insert in your ears. Once there, it expands. If you do it right (takes some practice), they seal better than silicone, but some people find them uncomfortable. They also can "flatten" the sound signature a bit, which, again, you might not like.


----------



## BraXzy

Infected Mushroom said:


> They are made of foam - you have to roll them between your fingers to compress it first, then insert in your ears. Once there, it expands. If you do it right (takes some practice), they seal better than silicone, but some people find them uncomfortable. They also can "flatten" the sound signature a bit, which, again, you might not like.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh that makes so much sense now. Derp. I'll give that a go and see. I just used the silicone or whatever they're called included in the box for the time being.

I gave them a quick listen before, they sound really good. At least I think they do!


----------



## chinmie

BraXzy said:


> My TinAudio T2's have shown up today (way earlier than expected) which is awesome. Everything seems legit and as expected. The earbud bits themselves are super weird, I've never had anything like this before..
> 
> Are you supposed to stuff the blue spongy bit in your ear as far as it'll go or..? Should I switch to the more typical lot included in the box?





LordZero said:


> What tips? I used the symbios W and N, but they were making me a little uncomfortable end up going back to the blue foams/QKZ foams



 

I used wide bore silicone on mine


----------



## BraXzy

I read somewhere that the T2's should be worn over the ear? Does that mean the wire should hook over the back of the ear?


----------



## chinmie

BraXzy said:


> I read somewhere that the T2's should be worn over the ear? Does that mean the wire should hook over the back of the ear?



Yes. 
You can use them straight down too. Just swap the left unit to the right cable (and vice versa)


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friends, anyone know anything about **** t100?


----------



## Perception

I have ordered a pair of IEMs that I havent seen any reviews on yet, so a bit of a blind buy but who knows. The lucky dip that is chi-fi.
They are Nabolang V9s.
Anyone bought them?
V9 In-ear Music earphones 3.5mm Wired Stereo Headset Smart Phone Earphone One Button Control Hands-free with Microphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/auM3ANNf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## B9Scrambler

Perception said:


> I have ordered a pair of IEMs that I havent seen any reviews on yet, so a bit of a blind buy but who knows. The lucky dip that is chi-fi.
> They are Nabolang V9s.
> Anyone bought them?
> V9 In-ear Music earphones 3.5mm Wired Stereo Headset Smart Phone Earphone One Button Control Hands-free with Microphone
> ...



Interesting. Looks like a Rose Masya, Tin Audio T1 mix. Hope its good


----------



## CoiL

Took a look about that BlitZWolf ES1 modding and despite quite great looking FR graphs, I don`t think those mods are easy to do EXACTLY to same FR level with those methods for every user. Too much variables and only tiny difference in poking hole can result different sound.
Though, as I see such good improvement what that guy finally accomplished, I should buy one and make full-custom shell for it or implement inside KZ ZS3 shells.


----------



## WaffleIron

Hey, I'm looking to grab a handful of mega cheap IEMs with a lot of potential to be unlocked with modding, or just in stock form. Any suggestions? No name rando stuff is fine, as long as its easy enough to find. Already grabbed some Uiisii Hi820's as theyre supposedly the same driver as the blitzwolf ES1, which might be interesting.


----------



## rendyG

CoiL said:


> Took a look about that BlitZWolf ES1 modding and despite quite great looking FR graphs, I don`t think those mods are easy to do EXACTLY to same FR level with those methods for every user. Too much variables and only tiny difference in poking hole can result different sound.
> Though, as I see such good improvement what that guy finally accomplished, I should buy one and make full-custom shell for it or implement inside KZ ZS3 shells.



You are right, every tiny difference in size of the hole can be heard esp. in bass.
I found poking the front vent fully, then taping over it and poking the tape is easier to balance the channels (similar as on the backside).
Taming the treble is another thing, for me much harder


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Under 10$

KZ ate 
Panasonic hje120
Koss the plug
Philips she 3580
Monoprice 8320
KZ edr1
KZ zse
KZ zs3 after slater mod

Under 20$

KZ es3(better than zst, after ageing)
Kz zs5 in offer
Bgvp dn1 and its side alternative brand
Memt x5
Blitzwolf mod

Under 30$

KZ zsr with ostry tips red
Kz zs6 foam tips
Yersen fe2000
Tenmak pro equalised
Urban HiFi (both)
Tin audio t515

Under 40$

TinAudio T1(this sounds like Dita truth edition when equalised with piccolonamek guide and then increasing slight treble)

Tingker tk200
KZ zsr with upgrade SPC cable and ostry tips
Xiaomi in ear pro HD
Superlux IEM
TFZ galaxy t1

Under 50$

TinAudio t2
Zhiyun z5000
TFZ series 2


Well now names of ultra class under 150$

BGVP ds1
TFZ series 4
TFZ exclusive 3
TFZ exclusive king
IBasso it01

Simgot en700pro
TFZ king pro

Hifiboys os v3


----------



## shubu000

A slight aside, anyone got a recommendation for my situation?

Loving my zs6s at the moment, thinking about getting an amp. I use a HiFimeDIY dac when I’m at work. 
I see that the zishan z2 is looking good? Do you guys think that the dac is better than Sabre? If not should I just get the walnut f1amp and be done with it? 

Advice is wanted


----------



## nicolanico

Hi everybody,

can someone do a comparision (whoch sounds better with fun sound) between these these earphones?

1. Blitzwolf ES1, KZ EDR1, Xiaomi Piston Hybrid (not PRO)

second comparison:

2. UIISII BA-T8 vs Blitzwolf ES2

Thx 4 answers


----------



## Narayan23

Ok I want to publicly thank Otto Motor and Slater for turning me on to the KZ Edr1, I was on the fence but the Xiaomi Piston 3 I have for gym duties started having issues so I thought: why the hell not? These things sound Fuquing good right out of the box, everything is in place, clear, balanced, so much so that I´m now thinking of buying a back up pair or the Edr2. Audio deal of the millenium.


----------



## Slater

WaffleIron said:


> Hey, I'm looking to grab a handful of mega cheap IEMs with a lot of potential to be unlocked with modding, or just in stock form. Any suggestions? No name rando stuff is fine, as long as its easy enough to find. Already grabbed some Uiisii Hi820's as theyre supposedly the same driver as the blitzwolf ES1, which might be interesting.



KZ ED9 can be modded quite a bit. So can KZ ZS6 and KZ ZSR.

Also, UiiSii CM5 kicks butt in stock form.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> UiiSii CM5 kicks butt in stock form.



Yes it does.  The CM5 was one of my first iems.  I could have (should have?) stopped there and been happy.


----------



## Slater (Mar 4, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Took a look about that BlitZWolf ES1 modding and despite quite great looking FR graphs, I don`t think those mods are easy to do EXACTLY to same FR level with those methods for every user. Too much variables and only tiny difference in poking hole can result different sound.
> Though, as I see such good improvement what that guy finally accomplished, I should buy one and make full-custom shell for it or implement inside KZ ZS3 shells.





Radek Jandl said:


> You are right, every tiny difference in size of the hole can be heard esp. in bass.
> I found poking the front vent fully, then taping over it and poking the tape is easier to balance the channels (similar as on the backside).
> Taming the treble is another thing, for me much harder



I'm taking a slightly different approach.

I'm filling both vent holes with epoxy (to seal them), then drilling new vent holes right next to the original holes (then I wont have to deal with the tuning mesh at all). I can control the hole sizes with micro drill bits (which you can find on Aliexpress). The drill bit method is precise, consistent, and repeatable.

The drill bit sets are only $2-$3usd (for a set of 10 assorted bits). Plus they're made of tungsten steel, so they will last a very long time (especially with plastic IEM shells). As far as sizes, they're available in extremely small sizes and in very small increments (ie 0.1mm, 0.2mm, 0.25mm, 0.3mm, 0.35mm, 0.4mm, 0.45mm, 0.5mm, 0.55mm 0.6mm, 0.7mm, 0.8mm, 0.9mm, 1.0mm, 1.1mm, 1.2mm, 1.3mm, etc.

How do they even *make* a 0.1mm diameter drill bit?!? That's barely larger than the width of a human hair!


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> I'm taking a slightly different approach.
> 
> I'm filling both holes with epoxy (to seal them), then drilling new holes right next to the original holes (then I wont have to deal with the tuning mesh at all). I can control the hole sizes with micro drill bits (which you can find on Aliexpress). The drill bit method is precise and repeatable.
> 
> The drill bit sets are only a few dollars a set, are tungsten steel so they will last a very long time (especially with plastic IEM shells), and are available in very small sizes in very small increments (ie 0.1mm, 0.2mm, 0.25mm, 0.3mm, 0.35mm, 0.4mm, 0.45mm, 0.5mm, 0.55mm 0.6mm, 0.7mm, 0.8mm, 0.9mm, 1.0mm, 1.1mm, 1.2mm, 1.3mm, etc.


you sir are a madman, I bow to you


----------



## Slater

Narayan23 said:


> Ok I want to publicly thank Otto Motor and Slater for turning me on to the KZ Edr1, I was on the fence but the Xiaomi Piston 3 I have for gym duties started having issues so I thought: why the hell not? These things sound Fuquing good right out of the box, everything is in place, clear, balanced, so much so that I´m now thinking of buying a back up pair or the Edr2. Audio deal of the millenium.



Welcome to the club, glad you like them 

If you want a little more towards the neutral side get the EDR2. Otherwise, if you're happy with the EDR1 (especially the sub bass), stick with another EDR1 as a backup pair before they're all gone forever and become myth and legend like the ZS1 v1.

I'm in agreement - $4 and change is the audio deal of the millennium!

The 2nd best audio deal of the millennium was the UiiSii CM5 for $8.99 (I'm starting to sound like a broken record with the CM5 lol). If you like the EDR2's sound, you'll LOVE the CM5.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

LOL.....


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Under 10$
> 
> TinAudio T1(this sounds like Dita truth edition when equalised with piccolonamek guide and then increasing slight treble)



any further elaboration on this? tested the Dita Answer extensively and was told the Truth is exponentially better (or at least worth the extra price), very interested


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> you sir are a madman, I bow to you



It's all @CoiL's fault - he got me started down the rabbit hole of modding insanity LOL


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes coil does do good work too


----------



## CoiL (Mar 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> I'm filling both vent holes with epoxy (to seal them),


Epoxy is too messy imo. I usually just use gel super-glue, fast and clean.


Slater said:


> ...then drilling new vent holes right next to the original holes (then I wont have to deal with the tuning mesh at all). I can control the hole sizes with micro drill bits (which you can find on Aliexpress). The drill bit method is precise, consistent, and repeatable.
> The drill bit sets are only $2-$3usd (for a set of 10 assorted bits). Plus they're made of tungsten steel, so they will last a very long time (especially with plastic IEM shells). As far as sizes, they're available in extremely small sizes and in very small increments (ie 0.1mm, 0.2mm, 0.25mm, 0.3mm, 0.35mm, 0.4mm, 0.45mm, 0.5mm, 0.55mm 0.6mm, 0.7mm, 0.8mm, 0.9mm, 1.0mm, 1.1mm, 1.2mm, 1.3mm, etc.


While It is good and more reliable method, I think it is still quite dangerous and You need to drill with very slow rpm holding shell upside-down to avoid plastic residue getting into membrane chamber. I`ve done it but prefer fine-tuning port hole with fabrics and other materials.
I have made special needle pins and use thin sticky-paper into what I poke holes - gives me faster and easier method to test out different configurations and driver tunebility potential. After that, I usually go for wood - some bits CNC, some bits pure handwork 


Slater said:


> It's all @CoiL's fault - he got me started down the rabbit hole of modding insanity LOL


Sorry for that!

Btw, will try to finish my best sounding IEM ZS5v1 mod this week.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Epoxy is too messy imo. I usually just use gel super-glue, fast and clean.



Well, honestly I use UV activated glue (LazerBond), which is far easier, faster, and superior to every other adhesive I’ve ever tried.



CoiL said:


> While It is good and more reliable method, I think it is still quite dangerous



Ah, no worries; danger is my middle name lol


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 4, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Under 10$
> 
> KZ ate
> Panasonic hje120
> ...



hey can tfz galaxy t1 and tfz exclusive 3 keep up with tfz series 4 and tfz king pro ... what are differences between them I am interest in the tfz galaxy t1 and tfz exclusive 3... how is the subbas and bass and soundstage on them thanks


----------



## zazaboy

tfz galaxy t1 looks good btw and cheaper... I wonder how it sounds ?


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Well, honestly I use UV activated glue (LazerBond), which is far easier, faster, and superior to every other adhesive I’ve ever tried.


Oh, I thought You were talking about some epoxy resin that You need to mix and work fast (messy). I use wurth gel-superglue in 20g tube which is quite cheap compared to 6g tube which costs about 2/3 of bigger 20g tube. I have about 20-30sec time to calmly use it and it dries with about 30sec. For me easiest and cheapest way but each to his own tricks


----------



## PlantsmanTX

Slater said:


> The 2nd best audio deal of the millennium was the UiiSii CM5 for $8.99 (I'm starting to sound like a broken record with the CM5 lol). If you like the EDR2's sound, you'll LOVE the CM5.



I ran across these on e-earphone Japan, selling for the equivalent of $50 USD:


----------



## Slater

PlantsmanTX said:


> I ran across these on e-earphone Japan, selling for the equivalent of $50 USD:



Wow, $50! That's quite a markup from the UiiSii CM5!

Shelly HR-5000, eh? Interesting name. They do look like a shell (or a 'bunch of bananas in your ear' as another member pointed out)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Tfz galaxy t1 sounds sweeter and between U and V, but not as refined and sensitive as 4 and king.

Exclusive 3 sounds neutral V and is better than exclusive 5(not series 5)


----------



## Perception

I have received my first batch on chi-fi iems including QKZ DM1, DM9, DM7, Plextone X41M and UiiSii C100.
Having had a bit of a listen through all of them with some Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Boccelli, Josh Groban and Daft Punk, the best bang for the buck seems to be the UiiSii C100s. They were the cheapest at under $3 USD as well. 
There isnt too much to them, really basic build, but sound great and I am able to sleep with them in as well.
Looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders.


----------



## djmakemynight

PlantsmanTX said:


> I ran across these on e-earphone Japan, selling for the equivalent of $50 USD:



Wow! Those look exactly like UiiSii CM5.


----------



## djmakemynight

Slater said:


> Welcome to the club, glad you like them
> 
> If you want a little more towards the neutral side get the EDR2. Otherwise, if you're happy with the EDR1 (especially the sub bass), stick with another EDR1 as a backup pair before they're all gone forever and become myth and legend like the ZS1 v1.
> 
> ...



What's the difference between CM5 and Blitzwolf though? Since both are graphene.


----------



## dheepak10

Anyone from India, interested in Biggie and Smalls of Venture Electronics can check this pre-owned listing:
Listing


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 5, 2018)

The seller shipped at last my yersen fen-2000 now waiting begins.. Hope i get my iems soon so that i give my impressions here .. Wel the Chinese new year comes with slowdowns .. But they are speeding up now nice progress


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I am from india..... Not in India, right now...Lol

Well guys..

@CoiL @Slater 

Guys make a dollar IEM listing cmon


----------



## Slater

djmakemynight said:


> What's the difference between CM5 and Blitzwolf though? Since both are graphene.



OOB, CM5 is basically ready to go. It has better soundstage, and sounds better overall IMO.

The BlitzWolf needs some mods to sound its best, and the mods that are done change its tuning to be neutral sounding.

So basically if you’re looking for an excellent neutral sounding IEM, and are willing to do the mods, it is a no brainer.

If you want an awesome sounding v shaped monster that’s ready to go OOB, the CM5 is amazing.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> OOB, CM5 is basically ready to go. It has better soundstage, and sounds better overall IMO.
> The BlitzWolf needs some mods to sound its best, and the mods that are done change its tuning to be neutral sounding.
> So basically if you’re looking for an excellent neutral sounding IEM, and are willing to do the mods, it is a no brainer.
> If you want an awesome sounding v shaped monster that’s ready to go OOB, the CM5 is amazing.


I would like to try ES1 in custom shells. For ~15$ it is ok for modding but CM5 is almost half more expensive and its shells don`t fit for me. I wonder though how modified CM5 would sound compared to ES1? Any idea Slater? Do You have both?


----------



## Slater (Mar 5, 2018)

CoiL said:


> I would like to try ES1 in custom shells. For ~15$ it is ok for modding but CM5 is almost half more expensive and its shells don`t fit for me. I wonder though how modified CM5 would sound compared to ES1? Any idea Slater? Do You have both?



Yes, I have both the CM5 and the ES1.

Hmm, that’s hard to say about a modified ES1, because the shell can has a big effect on the overall sound characteristics. I mean, take the ES1 for example. It sounds quite different once it’s modified, and that’s in the sand shell.

Assuming the drivers are the same or similar, I imagine the only difference in sound is the housing. I am willing to bet the larger CM5 housing is why it sounds more expansive and rich overall.

But take the ES1 driver and put it into a superior housing like the
Tiandirenhe TD08, and I have a feeling that would be a magical combination.


----------



## Willo13B

Anyone tried these faael datura? Shells look very sexy!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843923788/32843923788.html


----------



## CoiL

Yes, they were discussed long time ago but in silver shell I think.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Any review for Tiandirenhe TD08


----------



## Gech

anyone tried UiiSii HM7?


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Any review for Tiandirenhe TD08



I left some quick impressions, but no formal review yet. If I have the time...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-342#post-13909286

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/what-is-the-most-bass-heavy-kz-iem-of-all.871925/#post-14034717

It's basically just like the old brass-nozzled KZ ZS1 but without the recessed treble and mids. In other words, it's a great budget bass cannon.


----------



## paulindss

Gech said:


> anyone tried UiiSii HM7?



I tried, they are good for the price. But the KZ EDR2 sounds better If i remember hm7 well, hm7 sounded harsher. Construction wise the Uiisii is awesome.


----------



## weedophile

Gech said:


> anyone tried UiiSii HM7?


Price to performance wise its unreal and isolation is good, like @paulindss said, the construction is good and the cables smells good too.

For the price that i've paid, only the QKZ W1 Pro tops it but its just my preference. More balanced instead of the V-shaped signature that most budget buds like HM7 does


----------



## weedophile (Mar 5, 2018)

UiiSii Hi905 (Disclaimer: I just suck at doing this xD)

I nv thought they will see the light again after paying probably the most for a chi-fi bud ever as it disappointed me time and again. Since i was at home today in a quiet(er) environment, i thought of giving them another run and switched the tips (really, seriously this is the most irritating earphone i have as i dont seem to get any decent fit with any tips before when i use it outdoors) to foam tips. The seal was decent but still not the best but its already the best for this mother****ing earphone.

So the good:
- The build is great, metal housing, the cables are tangle free and has a premium feel to it
- Soundwise they are really clear, but not sharp at all. I would say its more of a balanced clear (idk but that's probably the closest description as it gets)
- Very laid back, not aggressive and great for extended listening. I used it for 8hrs and its not fatiguing at all
- Very good imaging, ALOT better than those cheaper buds and probably the best out of all i have
- Separation is good too (something lower end earphones does decent too)

The bad:
- Not aggressive or no aggression at all
- The bass are close to non-existent here (for someone who doesnt like bass that much) which makes it kinda boring
- THERE ARE NO SUB-BASS xD
- Soundstage is really narrow, mids are just not there too
- Bad isolation

So i think they probably will only see the light for the next 2 days as i will be at home. Otherwise they would probably not see any use again. But i still like them for certain artists and might be using them at home? Idk xD For the price (i paid ard 30USD), i would probably go for the **** 4in1 again, or the Tennmak Pro. Even the UiiSii HM7 for a fraction of the price is more engaging than this but well, let me brain burn in them for the next 2 days at least xD


----------



## vladstef

Just to report back after about a month of TinAudio T2 usage, cable remains as white as it was oob (new white cable, not the beige one). I think that they have fixed the oxidation that was happening with first batches. I've used it equally outside and inside. It's a good cable overall, just tangles a bit more than usual.


----------



## HungryPanda

I got one of the first TinAudio T2's and my cable is fine


----------



## CoiL

it all depends also from how moisture is the location climate and if someone is using that cable for workout or in sweaty hot day outside.


----------



## vladstef

There were a few people reporting green cables. Given that @HungryPanda has the first batch for some times now and it's in good condition, it's probably ok to assume that only some units get it.
I've had a couple of green cables in the past, most notable being Shure transparent MMCX cable which quickly got a very unpleasant looking green areas.


----------



## chinmie

I use my T2 with a bluetooth cable, so the stock cable is still white as snow inside the case with silica packs


----------



## zazaboy

@*chinmie *can you give a comparison between tin audio t2 and tfz king pro
*
*


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> @*chinmie *can you give a comparison between tin audio t2 and tfz king pro
> *
> *



quiet different in sound presentation. T2 Has a more airy sound, lighter mids, colder treble, emphasis on deep sub bass but thin mid bass. King Pro has a warmer treble, thicker mids, more midbass slam. Both have great separation and staging. King pro has a more "inside a car" kind of presentation,  while the T2 (because of their lesser isolation and airy nature) sounded more like the music floats around you


----------



## pedrothelion

What's the best chinese IEM's that I can get for classical music listening?
I want a neutral almost analytical sound, good instruments separation and wide soundtsage.

I'm waiting for a TENNMAK 'Crazy Cello' and in meanwhile I'm happy with the german clone of LIAM&DANN 'Swan'.

Thank you!


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Hello friends, what would be the best in ear up to $ 60 that has a more balanced and neutral signature possible? I thought of Fiio F5 and TIN Audio T2. Is it worth paying more for the Fiio F5 or is there something better?


----------



## LordZero (Mar 6, 2018)

HUGO SILVA said:


> Hello friends, what would be the best in ear up to $ 60 that has a more balanced and neutral signature possible? I thought of Fiio F5 and TIN Audio T2. Is it worth paying more for the Fiio F5 or is there something better?



Interested in this! I don't know if the Tinaudio t2 is the more neutral iem available at that budget, but I love their sound.


----------



## HungryPanda

I prefer TinAudio T2 over Fiio F5


----------



## HUGO SILVA

HungryPanda said:


> I prefer TinAudio T2 over Fiio F5


is there any better than the neutral / balanced signature T2 up to $ 60 or $ 70?


----------



## lordaine

pedrothelion said:


> What's the best chinese IEM's that I can get for classical music listening?
> I want a neutral almost analytical sound, good instruments separation and wide soundtsage.
> 
> I'm waiting for a TENNMAK 'Crazy Cello' and in meanwhile I'm happy with the german clone of LIAM&DANN 'Swan'.
> ...



https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/reviews/earphone-showdown-part-2


----------



## Perception

Just a quick question, in the same vein as the best value for money Chinese IEMs, what are considered to be the best over ear Chinese headphones for sound quality around the $25 mark?
Cheers


----------



## noknok23

Perception said:


> Just a quick question, in the same vein as the best value for money Chinese IEMs, what are considered to be the best over ear Chinese headphones for sound quality around the $25 mark?
> Cheers


Superlux HD668B ?


----------



## Wiljen

noknok23 said:


> Superlux HD668B ?



I'll second that recommendation.  At the $25 mark the Superlux 668 or 681 would be hard to beat.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 7, 2018)

guys I received the zhiyin z5000 and I can say only one thing ... this things are GREAT!!! this iem destroys all my other iems I like the bass subbass and the mids of this things this was the sound signature I was searching for a long time  ... it has excellent imaging and resolution. it can drive very easy from smartphone... I cant thank enough...  I wanna thank  dhruvmeena96 darkzenith and hungrypanda for this little gem.. and ofcourse Nymphonomaniac because he found this little gem.. I am getting soon bgvp ds1 and the Yersen FEN-2000 I will leave some expressions too.... peace


----------



## Santojob

zazaboy said:


> guys I received the zhiyin z5000 and I can say only one thing ... this things are GREAT!!! this iem destroys all my other iems I like the bass subbass and the mids of this things this was the sound signature I was searching for a long time  ... it has excellent imaging and resolution. it can drive very easy from smartphone... I cant thank enough...  I wanna thank  dhruvmeena96 darkzenith and hungrypanda for this little gem.. and ofcourse Nymphonomaniac because he found this little gem.. I am getting soon bgvp ds1 and the Yersen FEN-2000 I will leave some expressions too.... peace


I also really like the sound profile of the Z5000, I look forward to your impressions @zazaboy of the Bgvp Ds1 and the Yersen FEN-2000.

A simple question is there any IEM with the sound profile similar to the Z5000? ..... the closest thing I have is the I-INTO i8.


----------



## HungryPanda

The Tiandirenhe TD08 is probably my closest to zhiyin Z5000


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a lot of iems and some of kz but ... svara red comes bit close but still I like z5000 more.. the soundstage is better on z5000 which I like more... mids and lows are better too.. If I need be clear any iem of mine dont comes close to it..


----------



## stryed (Mar 7, 2018)

Yersen fen-2000 is taking forever to even leave China even though other packages have been sent; No tracking since ordering on the 18th of Feb and CNY is well over. 
Very impatient! Get back to work!


----------



## HungryPanda

stryed said:


> Yersen fen-2000 is taking forever to even leave China even though other packages have been sent; No tracking since ordering on the 18th of Feb and CNY is well over.
> Very impatient! Get back to work!


 Patience is a virtue, I actually wonder if they sold out and more have to be manufactured


----------



## SMRDcompany

Hey fellas, if I were to take TK12 and add more texture and definition to the bass, remove sibilance and harshness from the high end, do I end up closer to TK13 or K3 pro in the sub-$100 price range? Anything else in that range? Cheers


----------



## Ad-Astra

you have to dig really hard


----------



## Slater (Mar 7, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> The Tiandirenhe TD08 is probably my closest to zhiyin Z5000



Which do you prefer more (if you had to pick 1)?

Also, did you get the bare TD08, or the package with one of the MMCX cables (like the upgraded braided copper cable). If so, what do you think of the cable?


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought the Tiandirenhe TD08 with the grey rubber cable, the Z5000 I bought without. The TD08 cable is pretty good. Now if I was to pick only one I think it would be the Z5000 it really goes deep


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I bought the Tiandirenhe TD08 with the grey rubber cable, the Z5000 I bought without. The TD08 cable is pretty good. Now if I was to pick only one I think it would be the Z5000 it really goes deep



Cool, good to know, especially after the hype of the z5000 all seemed to have sizzled out.

What about the comfort/fit of the TD08? I was thinking about getting them just to reporpose the shells for a driver swap with the 10mm graphene unit from the UiiSii CM5.


----------



## HungryPanda

The shells are very good, I find them comfortable. Built well.


----------



## chinmie

Now that @zazaboy pointed them out, @HungryPanda what is your opinion between the Zhiyin Z5000 and the Svara Red?

Also, i am  curious about the KZ ZSR as in the KZ forum the consensus is that it is one of the best of KZ like the ZS5.. How do the ZSR compares to the other popular chifi like the T2, Z5000,  etc? Sound signature and resolution/sound quality?


----------



## hwaseul (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey, guys! New here and hoping someone can help me out with picking a new pair of IME's. I'd like to get something better than my regular skullcandies.

My price range is 50~ US dollars.

Looking for two things in particular ;

>*Durability*. They need to survive being tossed in my bag, stuffed into my pocket, me walking about campus, etc. IF they come with a case though, I'll definitely use it.
>*Crisp, clear sound*. I listen to a bunch of KPOP (e.g. music where emphasis is placed on the vocals, like so) and I'd love for them to be noticeable. Overall, I want stuff to be balanced.

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I have done a bit of research on my own? Here's my wishlist. No clue if anyone here has experience with the IME's listed there but . . . yeah.


----------



## SilverLodestar

hwaseul said:


> Hey, guys! New here and hoping someone can help me out with picking a new pair of IME's. I'd like to get something better than my regular skullcandies.
> 
> My price range is 50~ US dollars.
> 
> ...


The Tin Audio T2 are your best bet for what you described. They’re around $50, but you can definitely find them for less when they go on sale on AliExpress. You’d have to buy a separate case because they don’t come with one. 

As for durability, they’re built like tanks and there’s no chance of breaking them easily. I think they’re made from a metal alloy, but I’m not sure. They also have removable cables, so if you break it (which is highly unlikely since it’s also built like a tank), you can just replace it with no problems. 

Sound-wise, they should be exactly what you’re looking for. They’re bright and extremely clear and detailed in the midrange. Vocals are full, very forward, distinct, and absolutely intoxicating (both male and female). I listen to some J-Pop with these and there isn’t any earphone I have that does it better. Instrument separation is out of this world too. Everything just feels natural and right about them, that’s why they’re my all-time favorite. I’ll never *not* love these. The only caveat is that they’re bass-light. This isn’t a bad thing though, since it feels like the music can breathe without mid-bass congestion or bleeding into the mids. Otherwise, you’ll love them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 7, 2018)

hwaseul said:


> Hey, guys! New here and hoping someone can help me out with picking a new pair of IME's. I'd like to get something better than my regular skullcandies.
> 
> My price range is 50~ US dollars.
> 
> ...


I also recommend the Tinaudio T2 (no case) but also the Brainwavz B100 (good case included). I have both and you cannot go wrong with either. The T2 are certainly sturdier and as sturdy as it gets. Google the online reviews.

As to your wishlist. I am a huge Sennheiser fan but the CX 2.00 won't cut it. I have the CX 5.00 and they are still not great. If you go for a brandname, I recommend the Focal Spark...but, in the end, you will be happy with the T2.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 7, 2018)

I recently reported my initial impression of the Focal Spark (on sale at $70 CAD) in comparison with the Urbanfun Hifi Mk I ($23 CAD).
Focal is a French manufacturer renowned for its loudspeakers and its high-end headphones such as the $4000 Utopia. They are relatively new to the iem scene. The Spark is their self-proclaimed entry-level model (presumably made either for entry-level ears or 2-year olds).

Both, the Urbs and the Focals have a superficially very similar image and the Urbs may excel with slightly more balanced and smoother mids.

But after spending a lot of time with the Focal Spark a huge difference crystallized out. The Urbs have a somewhat soft, bouncy mid bass (fatiguing to my ears) whereas the Focals have the hardest, dryest bass with the biggest depth around. You can cut it with a knife. In fact, I have not tried many iems with such a killer bass.

We conclude, the Focal Spark and the UrbanFun Hifi Mk are similar looking and sounding earphones that are set apart by their bass.


----------



## NeonHD

Just received the QKZ CK5 today. 






In short, it's nothing special, just your typical run-of-the-mill budget Chi-fi with an abundance of bass and recessed highs.

But for only $3 who's complaining? I can think of several other budget IEMs (non-Chifi) that cost more yet sound way worse than these. 

Plus QKZ uses some of the best cables that looks and feel tough. My QKZ DM3 are coming soon so stay tuned.


----------



## LordZero

Otto Motor said:


> I recently reported my initial impression of the Focal Spark (on sale at $70 CAD) in comparison with the Urbanfun Hifi Mk I ($23 CAD).
> Focal is a French manufacturer renowned for its loudspeakers and its high-end headphones such as the $4000 Utopia. They are relatively new to the iem scene. The Spark is their self-proclaimed entry-level model (presumably made either for entry-level ears or 2-year olds).
> 
> Both, the Urbs and the Focals have a superficially very similar image and the Urbs may excel with slightly more balanced and smoother mids.
> ...



What eartips do you recommend for the urbanfun?


hwaseul said:


> Hey, guys! New here and hoping someone can help me out with picking a new pair of IME's. I'd like to get something better than my regular skullcandies.
> 
> My price range is 50~ US dollars.
> 
> ...


Tinaudio t2


----------



## CoiL

NeonHD said:


> Just received the QKZ CK5 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like another re-brand by QKZ - Fonge T01


----------



## hwaseul (Mar 8, 2018)

Cheers, mates! When I get out of class I'll do a smidge more research & go for this Tin Audio T2.~

Actually, let me ask this. Anyone know of IEM's that fit my former criteria (e.g. durable. price range ~50 dollars) 'cept the bass is heavy hitting? & everything else isn't recessed?


----------



## chinmie

hwaseul said:


> Cheers, mates! When I get out of class I'll do a smidge more research & go for this Tin Audio T2.~
> 
> Actually, let me ask this. Anyone know of IEM's that fit my former criteria (e.g. durable. price range ~50 dollars) 'cept the bass is heavy hitting? & everything else isn't recessed?



The Zhiyin Z5000 is quite popular and fit your criteria


----------



## HungryPanda

Just compared Svara Red & Zhiyin Z5000. Svara Red has good bass but not as low as Z5000, Svara Red has wider soundstage probably due to cleaner treble. Both are great earphones, I find them both very comfortable. I would be happy with either


----------



## LordZero

HungryPanda said:


> Just compared Svara Red & Zhiyin Z5000. Svara Red has good bass but not as low as Z5000, Svara Red has wider soundstage probably due to cleaner treble. Both are great earphones, I find them both very comfortable. I would be happy with either



For someone that likes the tinaudio t2, but sometimes want a little more bass, what you recommend? Also what tips you use for the Svara?


----------



## loomisjohnson

SMRDcompany said:


> Hey fellas, if I were to take TK12 and add more texture and definition to the bass, remove sibilance and harshness from the high end, do I end up closer to TK13 or K3 pro in the sub-$100 price range? Anything else in that range? Cheers


both the tk13 and the k3 are definitely warmer/smoother at the high end than the tk12, with less bass depth and emphasis--overall tonality of the tk13 is (predictably) closer to the tk12 than the k3's. i'd also look at the ibasso it01, which seems to be the new standard for a $99 iem.


----------



## vladstef (Mar 8, 2018)

Just read through that french forum about BGVP DS1. Apparently there were 2 batches that sounded very differently and some QC issues. Penon was contacted and asked for a return of V1 tuning, some people complaining that they didn't expect V2 since there was no notification about it (KZ style apparently), some people were asked to destroy their units so that they would receive replacements etc. Kinda surprised that Penon Audio would let this thing go this far given their reputation, especially since they used people as beta testers and they also couldn't have sold many units anyways, it's a shame that they are handling this worse than standard Aliexpress vendors, but at least some sort of dialogue is happening.

Anyways, on a more positive note, we will soon have KZ ZS10 as an option, will be interesting to see what KZ had done for the cheapest 5 driver IEM in the world (at least I assume it will be, it has the same cable as other KZ IEMs, standard plastic build etc.).


----------



## B9Scrambler

Sounds like BGVP to me. Not impressed with the brand at all.


----------



## HungryPanda (Mar 8, 2018)

LordZero said:


> For someone that likes the tinaudio t2, but sometimes want a little more bass, what you recommend? Also what tips you use for the Svara?


 I'm using RHA Dual density silicone tips with mine

https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/products/accessories/dual-density-ear-tips-medium-3pairs

For a T2 with more bass the Zhiyin Z5000 does well


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 8, 2018)

well thats a bummer to read about the bgvp ds1 ... I will receive it today... hope its the v1 ... penon didnt say anything about the v2 ... I contacted them today whats the deal about.. and which version they send to me.. I ordered the bgvp ds1 very early before the reviews so I have a chance to have v1 but who knows...


----------



## Otto Motor

LordZero said:


> What eartips do you recommend for the urbanfun?



I use these eartips on most of my iems including the Urbanfun:
https://goo.gl/8Z9Xkb

They are of good quality/sturdy, and nicely colour coded.

4.5 mm is the right bore for most earphones (followed by 3.8 mm). When ordering, you have to indicate to the seller what size and colour you want. I use large (13 mm). Typically, I use a red tip for the right iem and a blue one for the left...then I don't have to figure out every time which side is which.

I recently ordered these much more expensive Tennmak Whirlwind: 
https://goo.gl/BE6qhn

The Tennmak don't fit me as well as the others. 

As to foam: I have comply tips and don't like them at all.


----------



## zazaboy

Santojob said:


> For someone that likes the tinaudio t2, but sometimes want a little more bass, what you recommend? Also what tips you use for the Svara?



btw svara red has some pretty bad seal so consider that too ... otherwise the sound is great ...


----------



## LordZero (Mar 8, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I'm using RHA Dual density silicone tips with mine
> 
> https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/products/accessories/dual-density-ear-tips-medium-3pairs
> 
> For a T2 with more bass the Zhiyin Z5000 does well


Thanks! I love the design of the Svara, but maybe I will go with the z5000 then, or go with the iBasso it01 and end with it XD



zazaboy said:


> btw svara red has some pretty bad seal so consider that too ... otherwise the sound is great ...



Oh, I though that because of their design it would be possible to get a good seal with the right tips.




Otto Motor said:


> I use these eartips on most of my iems including the Urbanfun:
> https://goo.gl/8Z9Xkb
> 
> They are of good quality/sturdy, and nicely colour coded.
> ...



Oh that is great, seems the same tips used in the symbios manderines, if it is, maybe the Large size is for me, I found the symbio manderines size M too small


----------



## SMRDcompany

loomisjohnson said:


> both the tk13 and the k3 are definitely warmer/smoother at the high end than the tk12, with less bass depth and emphasis--overall tonality of the tk13 is (predictably) closer to the tk12 than the k3's. i'd also look at the ibasso it01, which seems to be the new standard for a $99 iem.



Thanks a lot dude! Yeah, upon discovering them yesterday, I am 99% sure I'll go with them. If you own aproear, your short review on the Tk13 was one of the reasons I was considering them. It seems the ibasso IT01 knocked all the competition out when they came out, can't wait to hear them.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I use these eartips on most of my iems including the Urbanfun:
> https://goo.gl/8Z9Xkb
> 
> They are of good quality/sturdy, and nicely colour coded.
> ...


otto, are you still happy with the ue900s? how do they compare to your others?


----------



## loomisjohnson

SMRDcompany said:


> Thanks a lot dude! Yeah, upon discovering them yesterday, I am 99% sure I'll go with them. If you own aproear, your short review on the Tk13 was one of the reasons I was considering them. It seems the ibasso IT01 knocked all the competition out when they came out, can't wait to hear them.


i do prefer the it01 to the k3, esp. when unamped. the tk-13 remains a great phone; whether you'd like it more than the it01 will depend on whether you prefer the tk13's warmer/smoother tonality to the brighter, more transparent it01.


----------



## SMRDcompany

loomisjohnson said:


> i do prefer the it01 to the k3, esp. when unamped. the tk-13 remains a great phone; whether you'd like it more than the it01 will depend on whether you prefer the tk13's warmer/smoother tonality to the brighter, more transparent it01.



Awesome. I will order the IT01 because, as much as I liked the TK12, there was a lot of unrefined, conventionally flashy in them. Instrument textures didn't shine through and they relied on sharpness and reshaping cymbals, snares and vocals for crispness. The TK13 might be too similar for my tastes. I loved the bass on my MA750, especially the layering, texture and speed, and that seems to be IT01's best trait, as well as a super wide soundstage. Compared to the MA750, TK12's stage was decidedly average.


----------



## PacoBdn

Well I have to say, that both the KZ KSR and the Fiio FH1 I like more than the IT01, and they are also more comfortable, especially the FH1. I have all 3 at home.


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friend, could you compare Fiio FH1 and KZ ZSR? thank you.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 8, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> otto, are you still happy with the ue900s? how do they compare to your others?


Well, my first premium earphones. The UE900s are as good as it gets for me and a steal at $179 (list price $399). When listening to, lets say, schlock rock (Toto etc.), the difference to the cheaper earphones is not that big. But  when it comes to classical music, the difference in terms of layering and separation (instrument placement) is huge...and this includes the B&W C5 Series 2.

The UE900S play music with ease and they have a very focused bass (the dudes over at www.cheaperearphonesorsimilar.com would spend $$$$ on blue tack and tape to stick into the b ass holes in order to turn them back into a $10 v-shaped earphone).

Some reviewers wrote they lack lower mids and voices sound dull. I cannot confirm this, neither can my neighbour from his pair. Voices are just fine.

One of the reviewers is Hifi Chris, a guy who receives lots of much more expensive free samples for review. He wrote me that, in order to get a better sound, you have to spend 1000-2000 Euros.

In summary, I got my budget benchmarks on sale: the UE900S and the Sennheiser HD600.

Another benchmark, although cheap, are my very neutrally tuned Fostex TE-02.

What else do you want?

As to the iBasso iT01. They are probably superb, but I don't need them as I have my bases covered already.

In terms of future cost: I am probably not in the market for the $50 to $100 earphones anymore, which may save a lot of $$$ in the future.


----------



## SMRDcompany

PacoBdn said:


> Well I have to say, that both the KZ KSR and the Fiio FH1 I like more than the IT01, and they are also more comfortable, especially the FH1. I have all 3 at home.



Cool, hearing about more products is always great. The FH1 sound like they might not have enough definition in the low end due to the overpowering sub-bass, which is an issue I've had with the TK12 at times, and I'd like to avoid. IT01 sounds exactly like an IEM I'd want - a bit of sacrifice on the midrange to really brin out a wide, lively sound at ~$100. I imagine comfort is a user-to-user specific issue. Which would you say isolates better? Isolation is fairly important to me as well, since I'll be using them in traffic/on busses.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 8, 2018)

well guys I got the bgvp ds1 ... and... they are amazing I think I got the v1 because it sounds really good... its even better zhiyin z5000 ... crystal clear mids, deep bass ... one of the best mids I have heard in a iem, instruments are accurate ...especially vocals are superb .. loving it


----------



## loomisjohnson

SMRDcompany said:


> Cool, hearing about more products is always great. The FH1 sound like they might not have enough definition in the low end due to the overpowering sub-bass, which is an issue I've had with the TK12 at times, and I'd like to avoid. IT01 sounds exactly like an IEM I'd want - a bit of sacrifice on the midrange to really brin out a wide, lively sound at ~$100. I imagine comfort is a user-to-user specific issue. Which would you say isolates better? Isolation is fairly important to me as well, since I'll be using them in traffic/on busses.


isolation on the it01 is excellent--they're also extremely efficient and esay to drive with a mobile, so they're a great commuter/gym piece


----------



## SMRDcompany

loomisjohnson said:


> isolation on the it01 is excellent--they're also extremely efficient and esay to drive with a mobile, so they're a great commuter/gym piece



Perfect. I'd just be driving them with mu usual X1+A3 setup, I imagine amping them is even better. Honestly, I'd get them for the cable alone at this point, every IEM I ever owned died on the cable, even MA750 which have a fantastic cable (RHA is fanstasic though, sent me new ones free of charge just with a picture of the cable as proof. Sadly their premium options are a bit too costly for me to remain loyal to them  ). I never owned an MMCX pair, I suppose it's time I did. I know MMCX connectors can break, too, but the IT01 is praised for the firmness and quality of the implementation.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Hi all, 

Anyone have opinions on/owns the Sunorm SE-950? It's currently $21.91 CAD from this seller on AliExpress:

Original sunorm Earphone Stage monitor earphone SE-950 HiFi In ear sport moving-coil Noise Isolating earphone for ipone
http://s.aliexpress.com/MNrMnERF?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> btw svara red has some pretty bad seal so consider that too ... otherwise the sound is great ...



i have no problem with seal, it's the driver flex that annoys me alot. otherwise it's a good iem


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> well guys I got the bgvp ds1 ... and... they are amazing I think I got the v1 because it sounds really good... its even better zhiyin z5000 ... crystal clear mids, deep bass ... one of the best mids I have heard in a iem, instruments are accurate ...especially vocals are superb .. loving it



Nice. I have a Brainwavz b100 that i am afraid is lost, 50 days without reaching my country, It usualy happens with one week. When the status changes to missed i'm going to order these instead. Hope that the qc problem becomes clear.


----------



## zazaboy

PacoBdn said:


> Well I have to say, that both the KZ KSR and the Fiio FH1 I like more than the IT01, and they are also more comfortable, especially the FH1. I have all 3 at home.



which has the best vocals the kz zsr .. fh1 or the it01 would like a comparison of that thanks


----------



## zazaboy

paulindss said:


> Nice. I have a Brainwavz b100 that i am afraid is lost, 50 days without reaching my country, It usualy happens with one week. When the status changes to missed i'm going to order these instead. Hope that the qc problem becomes clear.



I have the v1 of bgvp ds1 I dont know if there is a v1 version left ... if there are you are lucky you need to ask penon or another seller for confirmation ... I dont know if they are still producing the v1 .. lately its really tricky to get the things you want... I was lucky with that...


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> I have the v1 of bgvp ds1 I dont know if there is a v1 version left ... if there are you are lucky you need to ask penon or another seller for confirmation ... I dont know if they are still producing the v1 .. lately its really tricky to get the things you want... I was lucky with that...



What's going on, i did'nt undertood well. The V2 has qc problems, or they revised the signature ? Or the v1 had qc problems ? And then they lanched v2
 Can you link me to the french discussion, If i may ask.

Thx.


----------



## zazaboy

this is the site ...http://www.tellementnomade.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=19865&start=420  btw I dont know if I have v1 or v2.. I assume I have v1.. I messaged penon but no reply yet...  for me the headphones sound good but there is a lot discussion in the forum.. they started making v2 short after  v1 released and v2 has issues or is a tuned down version of v1


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 8, 2018)

if he is here he can enlighten us .. but I dont know when he is active again here.. @DarkZenith if you read this ... how can we identify v1 or v2 thanks


----------



## mbwilson111

@zazaboy Maybe you already know but if you put the @ in front of a users name,like I just did with yours,  they will probably get an alert.  Then they might magically appear


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 8, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> @zazaboy Maybe you already know but if you put the @ in front of a users name,like I just did with yours,  they will probably get an alert.  Then they might magically appear



I forgot many thanks for the advice


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

steviiee said:


> So, I've had the Tinaudio T2 and iBasso IT01 for awhile now but, I feel like I'm not hearing the best out of these just plugging it in to my iphone and macbook pro. Are there any good dac/amp that will give these a good umph I've been looking for? Whenever I plug it into my Denon receiver these iems sound amazing. I've been looking at the FiiO Q1 MKII. Any suggestions for below $100?


Is it for portable use?
Q1 MKII should be enough for IEM, but all his power is in balanced output....feel it lack amping in SE output. 75mW for 32ohm in SE vs 220mW with balanced. SO, if you plan using balanced iem or headphone MK2 is the shyt, if not....its quite vain IMO
Topping do good stuff with portable amp or dac-amp (NX4 look awesone but cost 150$).
Perhaps the thread call ''Obscure chinese DAP'' can suggest you some interesting stuffs.


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> if he is here he can enlighten us .. but I dont know when he is active again here.. @DarkZenith if you read this ... how can we identify v1 or v2 thanks


You can't.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SilverLodestar said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?? I think we have a new, fully-loaded KZ hype train in our midst.
> http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-ann...-yz46-kz-yz41-kz-yz40-kz-yz39-kz-yz35-kzyz34/


OKAY!!!!!!!!!!! This is focking crazy.....even if I now know more isn't always equal to better.
KZ ZS10 with 1DD+4BA look utterly intriguing. I hope with 10 drivers, the audio engineer will at least give 10 listen before the lauch.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 8, 2018)

DarkZenith said:


> You can't.



@DarkZenith I ordered at 18 feb 2018 which I think its v1 but I still arent sure ...... I have read your forum but I dont have clue if I have v1 or v2


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> @DarkZenith I ordered at 18 feb 2018 which I think its v1 but I still arent sure ...... I have read your forum but I dont have clue if I have v1 or v2


Penon Audio wrote this to a fellow member of Tellement Nomade : "the order placed after February 9th all are shipped 2nd bacth".
So your DS1 are V2.


----------



## SMRDcompany

I had to make a decision at some point and I ordered the iBasso IT01. What swayed me was the glowing review from The Headphone List, reviews on that site both helped me in the past and match my personal observations with the IEMs I have already heard. It's just rare that they review more obscure chinese IEMs, sadly. I was considering also the Simgot EN700 Bass (decided against it because of the reportedly better low end on the IT01, as well as the lack of MMCX) and TFZ Exclusive King, though King pro, while comparable in reviews, is quite a bit more expensive. Thanks for all the help from this thread!


----------



## zazaboy

DarkZenith said:


> Penon Audio wrote this to a fellow member of Tellement Nomade : "the order placed after February 9th all are shipped 2nd bacth".
> So your DS1 are V2.


 thats a bummer man... @DarkZenith what is penon gonna do about it .. Did you spoke to penon?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, new discovery

TinAudio T1 seriously takes crown on signature and soundstage.

Compared with series 4.

While series 4 sounds technically faster, T1 sounds the rare L shape.

Elevations in sub Bass, then fast slope in mid bass, giving warm touch to male vocal, then neutral till mid treble.

Just the treble is having little splashiness, decay, which T2 doesn't...but does way better bass than T2


----------



## NeonHD

CoiL said:


> Look like another re-brand by QKZ - Fonge T01



It is, but the drivers may be different.


----------



## Slater

DarkZenith said:


> Penon Audio wrote this to a fellow member of Tellement Nomade : "the order placed after February 9th all are shipped 2nd bacth".
> So your DS1 are V2.



And V2 is bad?

Or is V1>V2?

I'm confused


----------



## ruk84

Anyone to compare between tin audio t2 vs z5000 ( I have this) and ibasso it01? I find z5000 a bit of bass canon.. and brainwavz b100’s bass a little light for my liking.. mostly I’m thinking should I try t2 or get the it01..


----------



## chinmie

@liquidrats i was wondering how's that massdrop plus compared to the ER4XR?


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, new discovery
> 
> TinAudio T1 seriously takes crown on signature and soundstage.
> 
> ...



Did you mean the T1 is better overall than the T2 or just the treble presentation? I would buy it in a hardbeat if only it has mmcx like T2, as i put my cheaper cans with bluetooth cables


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well T1 does everything T2 does...

With better bass but immature treble compared to T2. Treble lacks refinement, but still everything is in check and not like fun t515. The single digit T series are tuned professionally, I guess.

And soundstage is more like King than to T2.

Well average the response of king and T2 and put some rough peak and dips on treble and then accentuate it by -2dB overall compared to mids.

So it doesn't get sibilant but still childish treble, but overall great.

12.5mm over locking wide ring driver is actually a micro driver with surround and spider to reduce distortion on all frequency.

Well decay is very fast, and it beats series 2, 3 and 5(not 5s and 4, but comes very close).

Issue 

Non removable cable

Not fancy(Lol)

Image not the greatest due to reduced treble compared to mids


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well T1 does everything T2 does...
> 
> With better bass but immature treble compared to T2. Treble lacks refinement, but still everything is in check and not like fun t515. The single digit T series are tuned professionally, I guess.
> 
> ...



thanks! the T2's treble is borderline almost fall to the splashy and grainy as it is, i don't think i would enjoy the T1's treble very much 
but still, if only it has mmcx..


----------



## CoiL

NeonHD said:


> It is, but the drivers may be different.


I doubt it but maybe. QKZ doesn`t produce any IEM afaik. They are known just rebranding stuff.


----------



## noknok23 (Mar 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> And V2 is bad?
> 
> Or is V1>V2?
> 
> I'm confused





zazaboy said:


> I have the v1 of bgvp ds1 I dont know if there is a v1 version left ... if there are you are lucky you need to ask penon or another seller for confirmation ... I dont know if they are still producing the v1 .. lately its really tricky to get the things you want... I was lucky with that...


Any ordre after february 8th is v2.
It seems that only one (one!) person has v1 now.
The TN thread is a mess because of the controversy. Basically, It seems that people have very different sounding iem even coming from the same batch. Some even broke on arrival. The QC is very poor. People are going to share and compare their version of the DS1 to better understand which one is what the following days.






 as of now, it seems that buying a DS1 is gambling between a cheapo badly glued piece of plastic and a 200+ value IEM with anything in between. ..

I have one V2 and the sound is very decent and balanced. Fatigue free. Sub bass and lower treble a bit emphasized. The soundstage is very small and the sound somewhat lacks dynamics , some people said they have very large soundstage with full dynamic so idk.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I read v2 has some issue to sound signature compared to v1


----------



## zazaboy

noknok23 said:


> Any ordre after february 8th is v2.
> It seems that only one (one!) person has v1 now.
> The TN thread is a mess because of the controversy. Basically, It seems that people have very different sounding iem even coming from the same batch. Some even broke on arrival. The QC is very poor. People are going to share and compare their version of the DS1 to better understand which one is what the following days.
> 
> ...




well guys I have bad news I have v2 too penon confirmed it ... I wonder if there is actually a v1 .. how can only one person have it I dont understand ..


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> And V2 is bad?
> 
> Or is V1>V2?
> 
> I'm confused



v1 are the best version of bgvp ds1 ... and only one person have it ... v2 doesnt sound bad but its a tuned down version I wonder how good the v1 is.. and some users reported they have some problems with the sound and the build quality with the v2 ...


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> thats a bummer man... @DarkZenith what is penon gonna do about it .. Did you spoke to penon?


Yes and now they propose a "TN forum" version of the DS1 (TN = Tellement nomade, the french audiophile forum where I roam).
Enjoy.


----------



## chinmie

Been using the Svara Red with an impedance adapter (100ohm), smoothen up the impact real nice, now it sounds full and velvety


----------



## vladstef

DarkZenith said:


> Yes and now they propose a "TN forum" version of the DS1 (TN = Tellement nomade, the french audiophile forum where I roam).
> Enjoy.



Very interesting. If you end up talking to them further, please ask them to give it a new name or some sort of way to know exactly what someone is purchasing. It is a very interesting product overall and really didn't need this mess.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

vladstef said:


> Just read through that french forum about BGVP DS1. Apparently there were 2 batches that sounded very differently and some QC issues. Penon was contacted and asked for a return of V1 tuning, some people complaining that they didn't expect V2 since there was no notification about it (KZ style apparently), some people were asked to destroy their units so that they would receive replacements etc. Kinda surprised that Penon Audio would let this thing go this far given their reputation, especially since they used people as beta testers and they also couldn't have sold many units anyways, it's a shame that they are handling this worse than standard Aliexpress vendors, but at least some sort of dialogue is happening.
> 
> Anyways, on a more positive note, we will soon have KZ ZS10 as an option, will be interesting to see what KZ had done for the cheapest 5 driver IEM in the world (at least I assume it will be, it has the same cable as other KZ IEMs, standard plastic build etc.).



Do you have an update on this situation (DS1 V1 vs. V2)?
Thanks,


----------



## PacoBdn (Mar 9, 2018)

SMRDcompany said:


> Cool, hearing about more products is always great. The FH1 sound like they might not have enough definition in the low end due to the overpowering sub-bass, which is an issue I've had with the TK12 at times, and I'd like to avoid. IT01 sounds exactly like an IEM I'd want - a bit of sacrifice on the midrange to really brin out a wide, lively sound at ~$100. I imagine comfort is a user-to-user specific issue. Which would you say isolates better? Isolation is fairly important to me as well, since I'll be using them in traffic/on busses.


I'm not the best at describing what I hear.

Starting with the serious overwpowering sub-bass that you comment, remember that in the IEM you are lucky enough to be able to tune the sound almost to your liking by changing the tips. In fact, with the FH1 you have 2 types: the grays emphasize the bass, but the blacks provide a very balanced sound. Its trebles seem to have more extension than IT01. But where there is no possible comparison is in comfort and isolation. Especially in comfort. It is the most comfortable type of shell that exists, regardless of the sensitivity of each person. As you can see, for me the great advantage of the FH1 vs IT01 is in the comfort and isolation, much more than in the sound, both having a similar profile.


----------



## PacoBdn

zazaboy said:


> which has the best vocals the kz zsr .. fh1 or the it01 would like a comparison of that thanks



What I am going to say take it with tweezers, because it is my personal opinion based on my personal preferences and these do not have to coincide with yours.

As I said before, the tuning of FH1 and IT01 is similar. For me the difference that makes the Fiio prefer is comfort. The KSR are one step above both in terms of sound. Mainly because of its extension in treble over the other 2. They have more air, separation and detail. Its comfort is somewhat better than the IT01, but it does not reach the level of the FH1. Its isolation is similar to the iBasso, worse than the Fiio.

Remember that it is my opinion and my preferences, I do not pretend to convince anyone with my opinions. It's just how I feel.


----------



## vladstef

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> Do you have an update on this situation (DS1 V1 vs. V2)?
> Thanks,



No, I just read through the french forum, but @DarkZenith was the one who contacted Penon and actually got us the option of ordering 'TN forum' version of DS1 on PenonAudio. Now, I personally wouldn't buy it right now, there is still a lack of solid information about all of this.


----------



## PacoBdn

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Upgrade the cable to the ofc copper to get nice warmth....silver(tin) is stringently here



I use the cheap cable with micro that they brought and they sound great.

A cable will not change the sound of any device, except for impedance problems with the source.

I only change one cable per length or for poor manufacturing quality. The only thing that needs to be fixed is that it has good finishes.


----------



## SMRDcompany

PacoBdn said:


> I'm not the best at describing what I hear.
> 
> Starting with the serious overwpowering sub-bass that you comment, remember that in the IEM you are lucky enough to be able to tune the sound almost to your liking by changing the tips. In fact, with the FH1 you have 2 types: the grays emphasize the bass, but the blacks provide a very balanced sound. Its trebles seem to have more extension than IT01. But where there is no possible comparison is in comfort and isolation. Especially in comfort. It is the most comfortable type of shell that exists, regardless of the sensitivity of each person. As you can see, for me the great advantage of the FH1 vs IT01 is in the comfort and isolation, much more than in the sound, both having a similar profile.



Thanks for the info! Unfortunately, comfort and isolation are some of the things I can control the least when purchasing an IEM without auditioning it. The vast majority of reviews praise the isolation and fit, so in general I assume the IT01 are very ergonomic and have good isolation. Of course, for you they don't work so well, and that might be the case for me, too, but there's very little I can do about that except trying them live, which I cannot do, because I have to order from Penon.

Most IEMs change character a bit with tip rolling, I imagine the same is true for both the FH1 and the IT01. I have been able to tame the TK12 (which are the ones I've had overpowering sub-bass issues with) a bit with different tips, but general characteristics are everpresent. From the majority of reviews, I can conclude that the IT01 have a tighter and more controlled low-end than the FH1. And indeed, the fit can have a lot to do with the sound; I suspect that the non-ideal fit for your ears is causing the sonic of the IT01 to be different from other impressions online. Tips and fit can especially change the perception of the high end, and bad fit often introduces sibilance. I imagine it just sucks that the IT01 do not fit your ears as well as the FH1, but thanks for your impressions, nonetheless!


----------



## PacoBdn

@SMRDcompany,

I just wanted to leave a note of someone, for me, important in their opinions on IEMs.

@Brooko  said in a Kinera thread:

"If FiiO can release an earphone like the FH1 (which is better than most of the competition up to $ 200) for USD 75.00 -...."


----------



## zazaboy

guys I want to buy sabaj da2 or sabaj da3 ... I need more volume from android lollipop android system... can I get more volume boost from these sabaj da2/da3 ... what to do you think guys... I suffer from very low volume at some iems... I want to boost the volume to serious levels .. anyone has experience with sabaj da2 and sabaj da3?


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> guys I want to buy sabaj da2 or sabaj da3 ... I need more volume from android lollipop android system... can I get more volume boost from these sabaj da2/da3 ... what to do you think guys... I suffer from very low volume at some iems... I want to boost the volume to serious levels .. anyone has experience with sabaj da2 and sabaj da3?



Hi, Aparently penon has the bgvp v1 available now as the option "tn forum", and if you buyed the V2 you can buy them for half the price, or Destroy your V2 and get for Free. Don't know exactly. Try to contact penon via e-mail If you are interested.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 10, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Hi, Aparently penon has the bgvp v1 available now as the option "tn forum", and if you buyed the V2 you can buy them for half the price, or Destroy your V2 and get for Free. Don't know exactly. Try to contact penon via e-mail If you are interested.



I ordered the bgvp ds1 v1 ... we will see if its the real deal ...


----------



## alan_g

any recommendations on a sub $100 balanced earphone  thanks ??


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> I ordered the bgvp ds1 v1 ... we will see if its the real deal ...



Looking forward to your impressions. Remember to contact penon If you paied the Full price.


----------



## zazaboy

paulindss said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. Remember to contact penon If you paied the Full price.



I got a discount of penon which is nice ... hope its better the bgvp ds1 v2 ....


----------



## oyobass (Mar 10, 2018)

Just ordered the $11.99 "graphene driver" UiiSii CM5 from Amazon. Interesting... Fakespot says 100% of reviews are unreliable.  Was kind of wondering, because so many of the people reviewing them gave 5 stars. Some of the reviewers with Western-sounding surnames seemed to be having trouble posting in anything other than Far Eastern-style broken English.
Luckily, several trusted reviewers on Head-Fi have given positive reviews or impressions here.
The advertising copy is unintentionally humorous as well:




If taken seriously, it raises questions about quality control. I hope I get a pair that are dampened...


----------



## mbwilson111

oyobass said:


> Just ordered the $11.99 "graphene driver" UiiSii CM5 from Amazon. Interesting... Fakespot says 100% of reviews are unreliable. Was kind of wondering, because so many of the people reviewing them gave 5 stars. Some of the reviewers with Western-sounding surnames seemed to be having trouble posting in anything other than Far Eastern-style broken English.
> Luckily, several trusted reviewers on Head-Fi have given positive reviews or impressions here.
> The advertising copy is unintentionally humorous as well



It always says amazon reviews are fake or unreliable.  I think you will like them. Now you have made me want to get mine out for a listen...


----------



## oyobass (Mar 10, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> It always says amazon reviews are fake or unreliable.  I think you will like them. Now you have made me want to get mine out for a listen...


Yeah, just because the reviews are suspect doesn't make it a bad product.
I'm going over the discussion of the CM5 back about the 790 page mark of the Chinese / Asian Brand Info Thread (Portable Headphones and IEMs) thread while waiting for the earphones to arrive. Your impressions were influential in my decision. Head-Fi is a dangerous place to hang out...


----------



## Slater (Mar 10, 2018)

oyobass said:


> Just ordered the $11.99 "graphene driver" UiiSii CM5 from Amazon. Interesting... Fakespot says 100% of reviews are unreliable.  Was kind of wondering, because so many of the people reviewing them gave 5 stars. Some of the reviewers with Western-sounding surnames seemed to be having trouble posting in anything other than Far Eastern-style broken English.
> Luckily, several trusted reviewers on Head-Fi have given positive reviews or impressions here.
> The advertising copy is unintentionally humorous as well:
> 
> If taken seriously, it raises questions about quality control. I hope I get a pair that are dampened...



I don't know anything about dampened vs undampened - they are plastic shelled IEMs; the same as the majority of IEMs. The backs are translucent, and I've never seen any dampening material inside. I think that's just a poor Engrish translation and I would just ignore that dampened stuff.

The CM5 are the real deal even if some of those Amazon reviews are shady. Most of that shady business goes on with Amazon just for the seller to get ahead, regardless of it being a reflection on the product itself. So I would take that for a grain of salt. Trust me, you won't be dissapointed with the CM5.

I can say if I had bought the CM5 a few years ago, I wouldn't have bought 80% of my other IEMs (always searching for the "perfect sound"). I could get rid of all of my <$30 IEMs except for the CM5 and KZ EDR1 and be perfectly happy.

1 tip though - they are extremely sensitive to tips. I didn't like the sound and/or fit with most tips. The KZ Starlines, however, were by far the best tips I tried (others have said this as well). But as always, YMMV, so definitely do yourself a favor and tip roll for the best sound and fit!


----------



## VShaft

handwander said:


> Posts like this constantly make me want to go back and try my T2s that are gathering dust in my closet, but after maybe 7 pairs of tips I can never get a proper fit with them. The fit an isolation is just non-existent for me and so the much cheaper tennmak pros, which fit insanely well, are always my better option.
> 
> Wondering if I feel like wasting money on a lot of tips trying to get the T2s to fit somehow or just upgrade to the fiio fh1 or something. Maybe I should try switching ears on the T2 cable and trying a cable down method.



I also had some minor fit issues with the T2, try this: on the T2's nozzle, put any wide-bore tip. I put an S-size on mine. Then, put your regular tip *into* that wide-bore tip. Basically, you put a tip into a tip. Personally, I put a SpinFit into an S-size wide-bore. The extended length of this "patchwork" tip made the T2 sit at a straight angle in regard to my ear (no touching skin anywhere, no bumping), and since the SpinFit provided a good seal - voila! Perfect fit. Of course, the tip on at tip works with silicones only.







My problem was mostly due to the T2 slowly pushing itself out of my ear canal while on the move. This solved it.


----------



## oyobass (Mar 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> I don't know anything about dampened vs undampened - they are plastic shelled IEMs; the same as the majority of IEMs. They are trenslucent backs, and I can't see any dampening material inside. I think that's just poor Engrish translation and I would just ignore that dampened stuff.
> 
> The CM5 are the real deal even if some of those reviews are shady. A lot of that goes on with Amazon just for the seller to get ahead, regardless of it being a reflection on the product itself. So I would take that for a grain of salt as well.
> 
> ...


Due to my giant ear-holes, I'm kind of limited to large foams turned backwards or tripple flange tips, (if I could ever get used to the feeling of my brain being probed by the flanges). I need to go back and try starlines on all my IEMs. I tear them off and put on New Bee foams by default because of past fit problems with anything else.
The photo was included more to poke fun at "marketing-Chingish" and not due to any real concern.


----------



## Slater

VShaft said:


> I also had some minor fit issues with the T2, try this: on the T2's nozzle, put any wide-bore tip. I put an S-size on mine. Then, put your regular tip *into* that wide-bore tip. Basically, you put a tip into a tip. Personally, I put a SpinFit into an S-size wide-bore. The extended length of this "patchwork" tip made the T2 sit at a straight angle in regard to my ear (no touching skin anywhere, no bumping), and since the SpinFit provided a good seal - voila! Perfect fit. Of course, the tip on at tip works with silicones only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty creative idea!

Is another option just getting some double-flange tips? Or is this solution superior in some way?


----------



## vladstef

VShaft said:


> I also had some minor fit issues with the T2, try this: on the T2's nozzle, put any wide-bore tip. I put an S-size on mine. Then, put your regular tip *into* that wide-bore tip. Basically, you put a tip into a tip. Personally, I put a SpinFit into an S-size wide-bore. The extended length of this "patchwork" tip made the T2 sit at a straight angle in regard to my ear (no touching skin anywhere, no bumping), and since the SpinFit provided a good seal - voila! Perfect fit. Of course, the tip on at tip works with silicones only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foam tips fixed the 'slowly pushing itself out of my ear canal while on the move' for me + brightness is better kept in check. I have to say that although T2 is comfortable, large front vent removes the vacuum effect that most IEMs have and having that pressure reduced also means that it can get out of your ear easily as there is no vacuum to help hold it in place. I still have to push them in a bit every 5 mins while on the go, they never lose seal but I feel like they might if I don't readjust them slightly. It's not the worst thing because this is healthy for your eardrums.


----------



## Slater

oyobass said:


> Due to my giant ear-holes, I'm kind of limited to large foams turned backwards or tripple flange tips, (if I could ever get used to the feeling of my brain being probed by the flanges). I need to go back and try starlines on all my IEMs. I tear them off and put on New Bee foams by default because of past fit problems with anything else.
> The photo was included more to poke fun at "marketing-Chingish" and not due to any real concern.



Oh yeah, I keep forgetting you are the backwards-foam guy. Sure, by all means use what works on the CM5. Obviously your ears necessitate the use of the backward foams, whereas Starlines are best for my ears. That's why tip rolling is always a good idea - everyone is different!

Hey, I have been meaning to tell you that I found some extra long foams (with you in mind). Maybe give them a try sometime. I don't know what the nozzle size is though, so maybe contact the guy and see what he's got. But I have a feeling that the largest OD foam tip in that long length will give your ear the extra space it needs to make a seal (which is why I think flipping a normal [short] foam around backwards is the only thing that works for you).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacemen...ch-S4-S4i-X7i-X10-R6i-Headphones/281996007406

If you scroll through all of the photos in his auction, you'll see the one with the foams (where the extra long foams are on top and the short foams are on the bottom).


----------



## VShaft (Mar 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> Pretty creative idea!
> 
> Is another option just getting some double-flange tips? Or is this solution superior in some way?



Actually, I tried the SpinFit double-flange. The result was the same as with a single-flange:he T2 would also get a tendency to slip out sometimes, unless I jammed the double-flange really deep and then comfort issues would arise. Since isolation wasn't an issue for me, and also I couldn't discern any sound quality increase with double-flanges, I concluded single-flanges are more to my tastes. So this tip-on-a-tip experiment came to mind, and it worked for me.

EDIT: @vladstef 
Foams do solve the "pushing out" issue, but only for matter of personal preference I favor silicone tips. That's why I wanted to try to remain with them.


----------



## oyobass

Slater said:


> Oh yeah, I keep forgetting you are the backwards-foam guy. Sure, by all means use what works on the CM5. Obviously your ears necessitate the use of the backward foams, whereas Starlines are best for my ears. That's why tip rolling is always a good idea - everyone is different!
> 
> Hey, I have been meaning to tell you that I found some extra long foams (with you in mind). Maybe give them a try sometime. I don't know what the nozzle size is though, so maybe contact the guy and see what he's got. But I have a feeling that the largest OD foam tip in that long length will give your ear the extra space it needs to make a seal (which is why I think flipping a normal [short] foam around backwards is the only thing that works for you).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, (pun definitely intended).
I have been lazy with my newer be earphones and have just thrown foams on without trying anything else first. Most of my listening time has been spent in Superlux HD681s lately. They just do what they do so well, it's been hard to put them down.
I'll give the CM5 a thorough tip rolling before (possibly) ending up back at my default.


----------



## mbwilson111

oyobass said:


> I'll give the CM5 a thorough tip rolling before (possibly) ending up back at my default.



I hope you find a good fit.  Like Slater I found medium Starlines to work perfectly.


----------



## paulindss

oyobass said:


> Thanks for the tips, (pun definitely intended).
> I have been lazy with my newer be earphones and have just thrown foams on without trying anything else first. Most of my listening time has been spent in Superlux HD681s lately. They just do what they do so well, it's been hard to put them down.
> I'll give the CM5 a thorough tip rolling before (possibly) ending up back at my default.



The hd681 is indeed awesome. The perfect iem for me Would sound Just like them with a little more Bass. As i always tweak the bass on 681.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 10, 2018)

@Slater which is better kz edr1 or uiisii cm5 or blitzwolf bw-es1 ? any comments on that... bass matters for me and clarity with vocals


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> @Slater which is better kz edr1 or uiisii cm5 or blitzwolf bw-es1 ? any comments on that... bass matters for me and clarity with vocals



Between those 3?  The UiiSii CM5 for sure, followed by the EDR1. The Blitzwolf ES1 needs a few mods to sound it's best.


----------



## ruk84

master sifus.. i know this is not the right thread, but this thread has the right folks.. >_<
i'll be in tokyo in two weeks time.. and am wondering, if there're any japanese branded iem gems that i can find there? nothing more than 200$..
thanks guys..!


----------



## Slater

ruk84 said:


> master sifus.. i know this is not the right thread, but this thread has the right folks.. >_<
> i'll be in tokyo in two weeks time.. and am wondering, if there're any japanese branded iem gems that i can find there? nothing more than 200$..
> thanks guys..!



Pioneer CH9T is really nice if you can get it for $60-$70usd


----------



## ruk84

Slater said:


> Pioneer CH9T is really nice if you can get it for $60-$70usd


Thanks! Anything else?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well...suggest me an IEM under 50$ which have soundscape, stage bigger than KZ ZSR and KZ ANV....

With a nice signature.

Well it is way bigger than TinAudio T2, zhiYun z5000, bgvp ds1 v2, TFZ series 4 and king pro.


Waaaaayy bigger.. I mean...it doesn't have that nice signature, have loose bass, but sounds well as much as headphone without the over ear bone conduction.

Too much 3D, bigger than it01 though.

Tell me under 80usd .....


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well tinaudio t2 follow Harman response curve on treble side.

1khz and 10khz have same dB and peak is exactly at 3kHz.

Just the Bass has to be warmer. And we get super studio response.




One more news....my Chinese friend called me, and told me that TinAudio T3 is going to release and also at a mass scale compared to hidden Asian style marketing and with perfect Harman response curve

And 12.5mm driver is for bass and 6mm driver mid and treble.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

But I can't find any info on google about this.


And hidden style means boarseman, dzat etc. And not KZ, fiio or dunu


----------



## rendyG

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well tinaudio t2 follow Harman response curve on treble side.
> 
> 1khz and 10khz have same dB and peak is exactly at 3kHz.
> 
> Just the Bass has to be warmer. And we get super studio response.



Do you have a FR graph? I´ve seen only the one from audiobudget.


----------



## Slater

Radek Jandl said:


> Do you have a FR graph? I´ve seen only the one from audiobudget.



What IEM are you asking about friend?


----------



## rendyG

Slater said:


> What IEM are you asking about friend?


Tinaudio T2


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Audio budget and phonograph


----------



## B9Scrambler

The ColaRad C2 probably isn't going to be gracing any "best of" lists anytime soon. 

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

​


----------



## 1clearhead

Has anyone here try the ***** 4in1 PRO*? **** claims that the BA armature is the Knowles 30017. Is this true? Does it perform better than the older 4in1 model he used to sell? Does anyone here own both?
...I'm interested to hear some comments. 

Check them out...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...810&pvid=aeeb3452-6582-4ebc-8cdf-3858cd476680


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Has anyone here try the ***** 4in1 PRO*? **** claims that the BA armature is the Knowles 30017. Is this true? Does it perform better than the older 4in1 model he used to sell? Does anyone here own both?
> ...I'm interested to hear some comments.
> 
> Check them out...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...810&pvid=aeeb3452-6582-4ebc-8cdf-3858cd476680


Well... I`m actually very interested about those patent silicone tips they have:






Want them in my collection!


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Well... I`m actually very interested about those patent silicone tips they have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those look cool and I'd love to try them. I have a feeling they'd tickle/irritate my ears after about 10 minutes. I can't really wear double or triple flange tips for the same reason, and I think it's the edges of the flanges that do it.


----------



## rendyG

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Audio budget and phonograph


Ehm, link to phonograph pls? Can´t find anything from tinaudio there.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Those look cool and I'd love to try them. I have a feeling they'd tickle/irritate my ears after about 10 minutes. I can't really wear double or triple flange tips for the same reason, and I think it's the edges of the flanges that do it.


I don`t care about looks. I have only 2 dual-flanges that don`t irritate my ear-canals and about 5 dual/triple-flanges I can`t use. But those are interesting and if they are from extremely soft silicone, then they could be very effective and don`t slip out!


----------



## Nikostr8

any good mmcx cable for yersen fen-2000? L plug if possible 

thanks


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I don`t care about looks. I have only 2 dual-flanges that don`t irritate my ear-canals and about 5 dual/triple-flanges I can`t use. But those are interesting and if they are from extremely soft silicone, then they could be very effective and don`t slip out!



I don't care about looks either. It was just a saying.

Glad to know I'm not the only one whose ears get irritated by multi-flange tips!


----------



## kretzschmar

Anyone know where I can get my hands on some starline tips?


----------



## toddy0191

kretzschmar said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on some starline tips?



http://s.aliexpress.com/jyMNvIZz?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Here you go!


----------



## Slater

kretzschmar said:


> Anyone know where I can get my hands on some starline tips?



Tons of them on Aliexpress. Search for “KZ silicone tips” and you’ll see plenty of them.


----------



## kretzschmar

Thank you gents, any idea on a seller in the USA?  Just ordered the CM5 (thank you slater) and needing new tips.  If not, any recommendations on a similar option sold in the states?

More on topic, I was freaking out trying to decide between the CM5 and EDR1.  EDR1 looked more comfortable since I wear glasses, and the CM5 should sound better.  I like listening to Tool, a lot, and figured the CM5 would do better justice.


----------



## zazaboy

kinera seed  ... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...833.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.6d8b485dLhBxlR dont have info on them but looks good


----------



## Slater (Mar 11, 2018)

kretzschmar said:


> Thank you gents, any idea on a seller in the USA?  Just ordered the CM5 (thank you slater) and needing new tips.  If not, any recommendations on a similar option sold in the states?
> 
> More on topic, I was freaking out trying to decide between the CM5 and EDR1.  EDR1 looked more comfortable since I wear glasses, and the CM5 should sound better.  I like listening to Tool, a lot, and figured the CM5 would do better justice.



No problem bud. Also, no need to 'freak out trying to decide'; they're both great IEMs 

On the tips, what size do you need (S, M, or L)?


----------



## Nikostr8

ended up buying the yersen fen-2000 + KZ mmcx cable for only 22 euros , gonna post some pictures when they arrive.

they join my zs3 slater mod + rock zircon ( arriving this week )


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys! Tomorrow I'm going to the post office to get my brand new Tin Audio T2 and I have a couple of question:
 - With what type of tips do the T2 really shine? I usually use medium size tips.
 - Can you recommend any case for the T2? I have a Tennmak one but I don't know if it's appropriate or too small. 

Thank you!


----------



## chinmie

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys! Tomorrow I'm going to the post office to get my brand new Tin Audio T2 and I have a couple of question:
> - With what type of tips do the T2 really shine? I usually use medium size tips.
> - Can you recommend any case for the T2? I have a Tennmak one but I don't know if it's appropriate or too small.
> 
> Thank you!



I use wide bore silicone tips on mine. If the treble seem too hot you can put a cut of an earbud foams (or other materials)  on the nozzle. Now i removed the foams because the treble on mine seems to calm down a bit


----------



## kretzschmar

Slater said:


> No problem bud. Also, no need to 'freak out trying to decide'; they're both great IEMs
> 
> On the tips, what size do you need (S, M, or L)?



No idea, I've been out of the game since the RE-0 back in the day.  I was hoping they sold them in multi size pack, if they don't I'll probably just buy some medium or large, the shipping time from china is the killer though since I got lucky with the CM5 on amazon.


----------



## Slater

kretzschmar said:


> No idea, I've been out of the game since the RE-0 back in the day.  I was hoping they sold them in multi size pack, if they don't I'll probably just buy some medium or large, the shipping time from china is the killer though since I got lucky with the CM5 on amazon.



Yeah, they usually come in a pack with SML.

I was asking because I have a bunch of S I would have sent you for free. But since you need M and/or L there's no point.


----------



## kretzschmar

I appreciate the gesture, just gonna order a pack and rock out with the included tips.  I'm sure they will hold me over.


----------



## SilverLodestar

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys! Tomorrow I'm going to the post office to get my brand new Tin Audio T2 and I have a couple of question:
> - With what type of tips do the T2 really shine? I usually use medium size tips.
> - Can you recommend any case for the T2? I have a Tennmak one but I don't know if it's appropriate or too small.
> 
> Thank you!


I personally love using SpinFits or KZ Starline tips with my T2. The Rock Zircon tips work excellently too. 

As for cases, I like using the one that came with my Swing IE800.


----------



## Slater

SilverLodestar said:


> I personally love using SpinFits or KZ Starline tips with my T2. The Rock Zircon tips work excellently too.
> 
> As for cases, I like using the one that came with my Swing IE800.



Agreed; the Zircon tips are the best thing about the Zircon 

I need to try SpinFits one of these days. They're just too expensive IMO. I have hundreds of other tips, so unless I have a really compelling reason to try SpinFits I'll just save the cash.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Well... I`m actually very interested about those patent silicone tips they have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are ripoff of audeze LCDi tips


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well phonograph doesn't have TinAudio T2 freq chart...


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Those are ripoff of audeze LCDi tips



still different enough to the isines to be called rip off (the isines looks more comfortable) . inspired might be a more suitable term


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Agreed; the Zircon tips are the best thing about the Zircon
> 
> I need to try SpinFits one of these days. They're just too expensive IMO. I have hundreds of other tips, so unless I have a really compelling reason to try SpinFits I'll just save the cash.



on most iems I've tried, the spinfit seems to "choked" the treble, making them unnatural. the fit is great though, but overall I'd choose the cheap wide bores than the spinfits any day


----------



## CoiL

kretzschmar said:


> ...and the CM5 should sound better. * I like listening to Tool, a lot*, and figured the CM5 would do better justice.


You made right decision. Was not very impressed listening to TOOL when I had EDR1 and EDR2. Just chiming in my subjective opinion  Btw, if You like tool, check out(listen) Lucid Planet too.


chinmie said:


> on most iems I've tried, the spinfit seems to "choked" the treble, making them unnatural. the fit is great though, but overall I'd choose the cheap wide bores than the spinfits any day


Glad I have kept my money from buying them. I have thought about getting them lot of times but also find different cheap wide-bore silicones very good on many IEMs.
I`d rather go with great fit IEM shell than get uncomfy shell + spinfits to get it fit. Main reason I didn`t get TinAudio T2 and kept money for IT01.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Glad I have kept my money from buying them. I have thought about getting them lot of times but also find different cheap wide-bore silicones very good on many IEMs.
> I`d rather go with great fit IEM shell than get uncomfy shell + spinfits to get it fit. Main reason I didn`t get TinAudio T2 and kept money for IT01.



yes, I'm not an advocate of using higher priced tips means better result. i even made a less than $2 mod-worth of cheap nameless tips solution for my ER4XR that gives better fit and sound,  even compared to westone's and ety's own tips


----------



## CoiL

Btw, talking about tips, I absolutely love those tips that come only with this IEM: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...phone-Earphone-Free-Shipping/32800300429.html






I just got 2 extra pairs for backup. I highly recommend those for small ears/earcanals. They are wide-bore and extremely soft silicone.

About IEM itself - I`m actually surprised! I mean, it is nothing special, but these become to life a lot with amping and higher volume with my DX50.
I only know atm that they are dynamic but no idea about impedance etc. Cable is quite bad but oh my they are TINY! Even with my small ears and earcanals, these just sink into ears leaving only "wires" coming out of ears.

1st pair I got long time ago didn`t sound so for sure.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 12, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> kinera seed  ... https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...833.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.6d8b485dLhBxlR dont have info on them but looks good








Nice shell design (nothing new though but should be comfy), metal nozzles, 1DD+1BA (with tubing!), nice cable, nice price tag - seems like a possible "hype train" IEM.
Should get it for my wife if it proves to be good by feedback.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Headpi review.....being pasted here


Overall sound signature: 
The H3 has a pronounced v-shaped sound signature.
The Seed has a U shaped signature that leans on the bright side.

Bass:
The H3 has a boosted bass response but doesn't sound bloated. It is pretty tight and has
good control. In songs where bass is a main component this will keep all but the most booming
bass head satisfied, especially without coloring the rest of the frequencies too much.
Though in songs where bass is a secondary component it may be too forward for some people.
The Seed doesn't have the same bass head amounts of bass, but it's a moderate and adequate
amount, and it still is tight sounding with quick decay.
Not for bass heads at normal volumes but it's still good and has enough rumble and thump on songs calling for it.

Mids: 
Here is where one of the two Achilles heels of the H3 lies. The mids of the H3 is significantly
recessed. They're there, but once a song that gets busy with lows/mids/highs happening the vocals
often take too much of a backseat, leaving an unnatural sound, so people looking for a reference signature stay away.
This is where the Seed just outshines the H3, the mids are brought forward, but not enough to
be truly midcentric but, and especially in comparison with the H3 it's a more natural
representation of the mids. This benefits more vocal focused songs as well.

Treble: 
The treble of the H3 is conflicting it's well detailed and has good clarity, but also carries
a good amount of sibilance and somewhat uncomfortable spikes, without EQ or foam tips it can
be unpleasant for some.
The Seed leans on the bright side, and especially early on had a splashy quality and some
sibilance especially when turned up loud. This has been reigned in after burn in and while still bright the sibilance and harshness has been mostly eliminated at all but the loudest volumes, this means
that there is a sparkle in a lot of the highs.

Soundstage/Separation/The rest:
The H3 has a good wide soundstage, though not particularly tall. Separation is good, but when you get to really busy songs the mids get drowned out so you won't get full benefit of that there.
The Seed has a more intimate soundstage and doesn't have the same level of clarity but it doesn't sound veiled and is still better than many of the competitors in it's price range in clarity but doesn't have the recess issues of the H3.


----------



## zazaboy

well guys my bgvp ds1 v1 is shipped ... I hope to get it soon... fingers crossed... I am liking the bgvp ds1 v2 a lot its my main headphone now .. I hope bgvp ds1 v1 gonna be an improvement ....


----------



## FastAndClean

anything with very neutral tunning?
similar to the er4s?


----------



## Santojob

zazaboy said:


> well guys my bgvp ds1 v1 is shipped ... I hope to get it soon... fingers crossed... I am liking the bgvp ds1 v2 a lot its my main headphone now .. I hope bgvp ds1 v1 gonna be an improvement ....



After the controversial versions of Bbgvp Ds1 V1 and V2 we are waiting for impressions of which one is the best. By the way where have you bought version V1?


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 12, 2018)

Santojob said:


> After the controversial versions of Bbgvp Ds1 V1 and V2 we are waiting for impressions of which one is the best. By the way where have you bought version V1?


 I bought of aliexpress u need to send email to penon to get v1 ... but u can buy from the penon site too.. just select type tn forum ...


----------



## NeonHD

Regarding the Urbanfun HiFi, do you guys know if there are any noticeable differences between the Hybrid and the Beryllium in terms of sound (signature and presentation)? I always get the impression that a dual driver setup (1BA + 1DD) should result in more better dynamic sound than what a single DD could accomplish. Don't want to end up with a homogeneous sound (got spoiled by the TinAudio T515 ).


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Regarding the Urbanfun HiFi, do you guys know if there are any noticeable differences between the Hybrid and the Beryllium in terms of sound (signature and presentation)? I always get the impression that a dual driver setup (1BA + 1DD) should result in more better dynamic sound than what a single DD could accomplish. Don't want to end up with a homogeneous sound (got spoiled by the TinAudio T515 ).



I haven't run into anyone that actually owns BOTH yet. Usually people own one or the other.

Some people have said "they sound similar", whatever that means. A Honda Civic and Lotus Evora "drive similar", but they are most definitely not the same car.


----------



## rendyG

chinmie said:


> yes, I'm not an advocate of using higher priced tips means better result. i even made a less than $2 mod-worth of cheap nameless tips solution for my ER4XR that gives better fit and sound,  even compared to westone's and ety's own tips


Oh, I see you have both T2 and ER4XR.. woul´d you mind to compare these? (if you haven´t done it before).
ER4XR are superb (maybe need a little bass boost for someone) and I´m thinking about buying the T2, but I´m just not sure yet.


----------



## SilverLodestar

NeonHD said:


> Regarding the Urbanfun HiFi, do you guys know if there are any noticeable differences between the Hybrid and the Beryllium in terms of sound (signature and presentation)? I always get the impression that a dual driver setup (1BA + 1DD) should result in more better dynamic sound than what a single DD could accomplish. Don't want to end up with a homogeneous sound (got spoiled by the TinAudio T515 ).


As an owner of both the Hybrid and the Beryllium, they both definitely sound different from each other. 

I did some A/B testing a couple months ago when I still had both (my girlfriend stole my hybrids and then my first T2) and overall, the Beryllium is warmer with thicker/more forward mids and more mid-bass. Vocals on the Beryllium were more intimate and evenly represented too. The Hybrids, from what I remember, felt thinner in the midrange with an unevenness in vocals that favored female vocals over male. I felt like they were more lively and energetic because of that upper-mid boost. They sorta had that BA sound. I also believe they both had an identical treble and sub-bass. I still love both and found myself switching between both frequently because they have their own strengths.


----------



## Slater

SilverLodestar said:


> As an owner of both the Hybrid and the Beryllium, they both definitely sound different from each other.
> 
> I did some A/B testing a couple months ago when I still had both (my girlfriend stole my hybrids and then my first T2) and overall, the Beryllium is warmer with thicker/more forward mids and more mid-bass. Vocals on the Beryllium were more intimate and evenly represented too. The Hybrids, from what I remember, felt thinner in the midrange with an unevenness in vocals that favored female vocals over male. I felt like they were more lively and energetic because of that upper-mid boost. They sorta had that BA sound. I also believe they both had an identical treble and sub-bass. I still love both and found myself switching between both frequently because they have their own strengths.



Awesome summary; very helpful for anyone trying to decide between the 2.


----------



## mbwilson111

SilverLodestar said:


> As an owner of both the Hybrid and the Beryllium, they both definitely sound different from each other.
> 
> I did some A/B testing a couple months ago when I still had both (my girlfriend stole my hybrids and then my first T2) and overall, the Beryllium is warmer with thicker/more forward mids and more mid-bass. Vocals on the Beryllium were more intimate and evenly represented too. The Hybrids, from what I remember, felt thinner in the midrange with an unevenness in vocals that favored female vocals over male. I felt like they were more lively and energetic because of that upper-mid boost. They sorta had that BA sound. I also believe they both had an identical treble and sub-bass. I still love both and found myself switching between both frequently because they have their own strengths.



You have made me want the Beryllium.  That sounds more like my type of sound.  I had the Hybrid but traded it because at the time I did not like it as much as certain others that I had.


----------



## VShaft (Mar 12, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Glad I have kept my money from buying them. I have thought about getting them lot of times but also find different cheap wide-bore silicones very good on many IEMs.
> I`d rather go with great fit IEM shell than get uncomfy shell + spinfits to get it fit. *Main reason I didn`t get TinAudio T2 and kept money for IT01.*



Do you think the T2 would be so uncomfortable? Maybe you could try the tip-on-a-tip method, too? My main reason for doing that was essentially getting a tip with a long stem, not to mimic a double-flange. With your DIY skills, perhaps you have a more sophisticated way of achieving this. Anyway, with a longer stem, them T2 doesn't even touch my ear, and the seal of tip glues the IEM in place. No comfort issues at all, but they can only be worn around-the-ear that way.

While we're on the topic of T2, after ~3 months with it, I think I can say that I've found my bliss earphone. The feeling when I put it on is... perfect calm. You know that itch you get, no matter how many excellent headphones/earphones you have, that you just *must* buy that _other one_? Well, I don't get that with T2. It's just, "Aaaaaahhhhhhhh...."  Instead of being on an everlasting audio quest, I just think how _damn_ good the T2 sounds! I've stopped looking at IEM reviews, no more questing for the next thing.

Recently I've also upgraded my full-sized headphones. And I like them a lot. And as good as they are, every time I listen to a song that sounds great with them I think, _"I wonder how would the T2 render this one?"_ And it delivers without exception. That said, I will keep an eye out on the T3. If it's anything like its predecessor...


----------



## vladstef

VShaft said:


> Do you think the T2 would be so uncomfortable? Maybe you could try the tip-on-a-tip method, too? My main reason for doing that was essentially getting a tip with a long stem, not to mimic a double-flange. With your DIY skills, perhaps you have a more sophisticated way of achieving this. Anyway, with a longer stem, them T2 doesn't even touch my ear, and the seal of tip glues the IEM in place. No comfort issues at all, but they can only be worn around-the-ear that way.
> 
> While we're on the topic of T2, after ~3 months with it, I think I can say that I've found my bliss earphone. The feeling when I put it on is... perfect calm. You know that itch you get, no matter how many excellent headphones/earphones you have, that you just *must* buy that _other one_? Well, I don't get that with T2. It's just, "Aaaaaahhhhhhhh...."  Instead of being on an everlasting audio quest, I just think how _damn_ good the T2 sounds! I've stopped looking at IEM reviews, no more questing for the next thing.
> 
> Recently I've also upgraded my full-sized headphones. And I like them a lot. And as good as they are, every time I listen to a song that sounds great with them I think, _"I wonder how would the T2 render this one?"_ And it delivers without exception. That said, I will keep an eye out on the T3. If it's anything like its predecessor...



I do agree that T2 is a special IEM, but it's not as fulfilling for me. The sound stage is the main thing that bothers me, not because it's small (I actually think that it is above average for the <100$ segment) but because I expect more out of given its airy frequency response and low isolation - this combination makes me feel like it's way worse than it is. Kinda strange but unique feeling. They have a mature response compared to pretty much any budget IEM which makes me go past the first stage of judging sounds which is: does it have glaring mistakes such as veiled sound, peaky treble, harsh upper mid range, clarity etc. and get to the more nuanced aspects where they struggle somewhat, which is only expected given their price. Having said this, they could've easily priced them at 80$ and get away with it I think, even in the competitive market.


----------



## mbwilson111

VShaft said:


> Recently I've also upgraded my full-sized headphones



Just curious...what did you get?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Penon shows two version

DS1 and TN

Which one is v1 and v2

I need one more ds1 v1 to gift.....one of the best IEM...

Luckily I have both v1(sis and me)


----------



## kretzschmar

Any recommendation on good replacement tips for the Uiisii HM7?  Bought them for my wife, she disliked them and I'm trying them out until my CM5 comes in.


----------



## paulindss

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Penon shows two version
> 
> DS1 and TN
> 
> ...



Penon Said that every iem shipped after 8 february was V2. Are you sure that yours is v1 ? They Probably aren't. 

In order to get v1 you Will select the TN fórum version.


----------



## paulindss (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like trn launched another iem. They are listed in Aliexpress. Trn v20. They look Nice and are a hybrid setup 1 Ba in the nozzle and one Dynamic. After the Flop that V10 was, let's wait and see How these sound. 20$ for a Nice Shell and a good cable. If they sound nice it's a good Deal.

Edit:


----------



## chinmie

Radek Jandl said:


> Oh, I see you have both T2 and ER4XR.. woul´d you mind to compare these? (if you haven´t done it before).
> ER4XR are superb (maybe need a little bass boost for someone) and I´m thinking about buying the T2, but I´m just not sure yet.



they are both balanced, but quite different in presentation that they are not overlap each other. 

ER4XR - more mid focused, more in your face soundstage, great (if not the best) isolation
T2 - Thinner/colder mid sound (not a negative point in any way), more airy soundstage, minimal isolation

even when compared to the King Pro that is also great, there's something about the T2 that makes me reach for it more often. 

get both if you can. you won't be disappointed. both are special iems that punch waaaay above their price that should get to be a benchmark for balanced sound in their classes.


----------



## zazaboy

Only darkzenith has bgvp v1 he confirmed it ... Bgvp ds1 v2 isnt perfect though it has soms piercing highs u notice it at soms tracks .. It has some flaws.. I hope v1 gonna be improvement bass is same as KZ zs6 .. It isnt for bassheads.. But i Like the clarity


----------



## zazaboy

Trn v20 is pretty cheap i doubt it sounds good


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> Trn v20 is pretty cheap i doubt it sounds good



Said every consumer of western brands to chi-fi...


----------



## zazaboy

There are some gems but i dont gonna bite on this one need some reviews first


----------



## TLDRonin

zazaboy said:


> Trn v20 is pretty cheap i doubt it sounds good


have you seen what thread we're in?


----------



## CoiL

VShaft said:


> Do you think the T2 would be so uncomfortable? Maybe you could try the tip-on-a-tip method, too? My main reason for doing that was essentially getting a tip with a long stem, not to mimic a double-flange. With your DIY skills, perhaps you have a more sophisticated way of achieving this. Anyway, with a longer stem, them T2 doesn't even touch my ear, and the seal of tip glues the IEM in place. No comfort issues at all, but they can only be worn around-the-ear that way.


Yes, it would be uncomfy. I`ve tried such shape IEMs in my ears before and I also wish for "flush" with ear-lobe "surface" fit and don`t like sharp edges. 
Yeah, I have the skills but I don`t wish (and have time) to mod every IEM (especially more expensive ones).
Btw, I feel same about my ZS5v1 (with my portable source gear) as You do with T2. Despite I got myself IT01, I feel ZS5v1 could have been my "end game" IEM (regardless contraverse opinions about them).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

paulindss said:


> Penon Said that every iem shipped after 8 february was V2. Are you sure that yours is v1 ? They Probably aren't.
> 
> In order to get v1 you Will select the TN fórum version.


Bro...penon sells 2model....and my sister was from banggood and my brother was from penon when option was not available....


Penon gives 2option......@DarkZenith influence....maou sama

One Is TN and other is DS1option..

So I m confused which is v1 and which v2.

LoL.

That's why I asked as I want this IEM badly.....my sis is v1 for shire as it is 70% of what @DarkZenith  told me


----------



## gggd

Good day guys, need some advice: I'm targeting on Edifier W830BT for use - music listening from iPhone in AAC (classical rock, instrumental music, indie-rock, synthpop, etc) and movie watching through apt-X. Is it good for these objectives to buy W830BT or better to aim for similar headphones like Ausdom/Ideausa/August/etc? Or maybe I should see on earbuds like Meizu EP52 or something? Thank you for attention.


----------



## Perception

I have recieved another batch of IEMs and the UiiSii HM7s are really impressive for their size.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 13, 2018)

delete


----------



## DarkZenith

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Penon gives 2option......@DarkZenith influence....*maou sama*


 I positively LOVE this one. Thanks.


----------



## VShaft

mbwilson111 said:


> Just curious...what did you get?



Nothing fancy, I'm making baby steps  Got a Grado SR80i. My previous headphones of about 4 years were the ATH-M30 (the original, not the x variant). Still have them, but I confess to liking the Grado sound signature more at the moment. The mids on the M30 sound a bit recessed now, which leads me to believe I dig more forward mids. Probably why I like the T2 that much, come to think of it.


----------



## mbwilson111

VShaft said:


> Nothing fancy, I'm making baby steps  Got a Grado SR80i. My previous headphones of about 4 years were the ATH-M30 (the original, not the x variant). Still have them, but I confess to liking the Grado sound signature more at the moment. The mids on the M30 sound a bit recessed now, which leads me to believe I dig more forward mids. Probably why I like the T2 that much, come to think of it.



Nice choice!


----------



## NeonHD

Alright guys today I have a pleasant surprise to show you all. Everyone here probably all knows the TinAudio T2. But many people here may not know another chi-fi that goes by the name of T2: *The Einsear T2*.

With positive opinions on both _audiobudget_, _aproear_, and _thephonograph_, I decided to try it out. Today I finally got my hands on it! Here are some nice pictures I took:


















*My First Impressions:*

Mmmmmmm… tasty sound signature 






If sound were food, the T2 would become an essential part of my diet. It is both wholesome and delicious in every way. From the fun punchy yet disciplined bass, to the abundance of crisp clear mids and airy highs, there is absolutely nothing that you wouldn’t like about it, unless you hate double chocolate fudge cake, because that is literally what this is. Of course, while on the subject of cakes, too much cake is bad for you. You get tooth aches and you consume too much sugar and fat. If we were to make an analogy, too much sugar = too much treble, and too much fat = too much mid-bass bloat. But like I said, not only is the T2 delicious, but it is wholesome. Therefore, consider the T2 to be a *fat-free*, *low-sugar*, *whole grain,* double chocolate fudge cake, meaning no mid-bass bloat, no sibilance, and no piercing or excessively splashy highs (unlike the *COUGH COUGH* KZ ED9 *COUGH COUGH*). Generally, there is absolutely no region in the frequency spectrum that dominates and veils; every frequency region cooperates in harmony to give you the best most balanced sound.

But of course, while on the subject of cakes again, it is quite impossible to enjoy your favorite cake without forming some sort of mental image. Maybe eating your favorite cake brings you back to pleasant vivid memories of your childhood. Anyways you’ve probably already guessed what analogy I’m trying to make, and that is the T2’s unexpectedly good *imaging* capabilities. The T2 is able to form solid vivid representations of my music that literally makes me feel like my music has manifested out of my earphones and into the open spacious virtual soundstage it provides. Technically, we could say that the T2 has very precise instrument placement, as if each sound has its own specific coordinates on the 3D spherical soundstage. The “specificity” (preciseness of the placement of every distinct sound) is on par with the *TinAudio T515*, though with a brief listen I think the *KZ ZS6* outperforms them all in this area. In terms of soundstage alone, the T2 has a very open and spacious soundstage, with more width and a bit more depth than the T515. You can just feel the individual components of your music inches away from your head. The KZ ED9 still seems to take the winner in terms of soundstage width, but its instrument placement is not so precise. Plus, it doesn’t beat the imaging transparency that both the Einsear T2 and the TinAudio T515 offer. Just imagine when you take a bite into your favorite cake but your pleasant memories seem rather fuzzy and unclear, that’s what I mean by the level of transparency.

Okay, so to quickly cap off, not only are you getting a delicious sound from the Einsear T2, but you’re also getting a healthy balanced sound. But wait, isn’t there always a caveat when it comes to things that are too good to be true? That’s where I like to say NOPE! NADA! ZERO! ZILTCH! ZIP! The price of the Einsear T2 is only CAD $12 (USD $10)! Have you realized that—aside from the ED9—I’ve been comparing the T2 to other chi-fi that costs double or even triple the price, like the T515 and the ZS6? Believe me, I find this very outstanding.  I unboxed the T2 expecting a sibilant monster with very basic imaging capabilities (Uisii HM7 comes to mind), but I was pleasantly surprised that they are on par with the rest of the more higher-end chi-fi. These buds definitely made up for my rather glum day. Einsear delivers!

P.S. Some minor things that also pleasantly surprised me was the build quality. Judging by the mediocre design, I thought the housings were all plastic, but it’s actually an all metal build. This is why I love chi-fi. People stereotype Chinese products as cheap, yet here is a rather ironic example of that not being true. With that being said, I find it really ironic that most budget earphones from mainstream brands such as Beats, Sol Republic, Panasonic, Sony (MH1 excluded), Skull Candy, and JVC are all actually made of plastic.


----------



## paulindss

NeonHD said:


> Generally, there is absolutely no region in the frequency spectrum that dominates and veils; every frequency region cooperates in harmony to give you the best most balanced sound.



Agreed. I Would add that in addition of this, the combination sound is Very unique, a lot different than my other iem's. 



NeonHD said:


> and that is the T2’s unexpectedly good *imaging* capabilities. The T2 is able to form solid vivid representations of my music that literally makes me feel like my music has manifested out of my earphones and int



While i do agree on the positive experience with the Space of sound field when listening to music. I Would disagree, or question the quality of imaging because i played CS:GO with the Einsear one time. And It was a mess. I coul'nt Tell nor If the sounds was coming from the "bottom" or the "ceilling" or if was from the back, etc... Wich made question this.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Alright guys today I have a pleasant surprise to show you all. Everyone here probably all knows the TinAudio T2. But many people here may not know another chi-fi that goes by the name of T2: *The Einsear T2*.
> 
> With positive opinions on both _audiobudget_, _aproear_, and _thephonograph_, I decided to try it out. Today I finally got my hands on it! Here are some nice pictures I took:
> 
> ...



Yup, Einsear T2 is excellent. And only $10.

And who doesn't like chocolate cake??


----------



## wijnands

Got my monk plus last night. Not quite sure why they send it in a box. 

First impression, certainly worth it's price, well build. Sound's fairly detailed, no sibilance. And they do sound like they should be more expensive. But... way too bassy for my taste. I'm going to pass these to one of the kids and see how long they last.


----------



## loomisjohnson

NeonHD said:


> Alright guys today I have a pleasant surprise to show you all. Everyone here probably all knows the TinAudio T2. But many people here may not know another chi-fi that goes by the name of T2: *The Einsear T2*.
> 
> With positive opinions on both _audiobudget_, _aproear_, and _thephonograph_, I decided to try it out. Today I finally got my hands on it! Here are some nice pictures I took:
> 
> ...


excellent and creative review. to me, the t2 (along with the kz ed9 and a select few others) epitomize the budget chifi thing in that they neither look, feel or sound like a $10 iem. they definitely outperform a number of mainstream players from a few years ago and actually hold up quite credibly against some of the much pricier models currently touted on this thread.


----------



## deaftpunk

NeonHD said:


> Alright guys today I have a pleasant surprise to show you all. Everyone here probably all knows the TinAudio T2. But many people here may not know another chi-fi that goes by the name of T2: *The Einsear T2*.
> 
> With positive opinions on both _audiobudget_, _aproear_, and _thephonograph_, I decided to try it out. Today I finally got my hands on it! Here are some nice pictures I took:
> 
> ...



I can attest that they are good, however I've been very disappointed, looks like their QC isn't very good, I ordered them and unfortunately they started being dysfunctional the second day of light use (the left speaker became distorted and had lower volume than the other), even if they're the best in their price range (I can't tell since I didn't use them much) they pushed me far away from them and I don't plan on re-ordering.


----------



## oyobass (Mar 14, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> Alright guys today I have a pleasant surprise to show you all. Everyone here probably all knows the TinAudio T2. But many people here may not know another chi-fi that goes by the name of T2: *The Einsear T2*.
> 
> With positive opinions on both _audiobudget_, _aproear_, and _thephonograph_, I decided to try it out. Today I finally got my hands on it! Here are some nice pictures I took:
> 
> ...


Nicely reviewed. Thank you for sharing your impressions.
The fat free, sugar free reference reminded me of the plate of brownies our neighbor brought over last week. They looked like delicious, crispy on the edges, dense, gooey chocolate brownies. Turns out they were low sugar, spongy textured and dry, made with avocados and no flour, just lots and lots of cocoa powder. They looked the part, but tasted kind of like dry, low sugar, chocolaty zucchini bread. Not bad in the least, just not what the visual hype implied...

This is not meant to imply that the Einsear doesn't live up to the hype, Just that it reminded me of a recent event. Actually kind of pointless to share it here, but I excel at pointlessness! 

Edit: Oxford comma OCD


----------



## Slater (Mar 14, 2018)

oyobass said:


> Nicely reviewed. Thank you for sharing your impressions.
> The fat free, sugar free reference reminded me of the plate of brownies our neighbor brought over last week. They looked like delicious, crispy on the edges, dense, gooey chocolate brownies. Turns out they were low sugar, spongy textured and dry, made with avocados and no flour, just lots and lots of cocoa powder. They looked the part, tasted kind of like dry, low sugar, chocolaty zucchini bread. Not bad in the least, just not what the visual hype implied...



Sounds as bad as many of the gluten-free things I’ve had.

If you eat those rich foods in moderation, you can enjoy the flavor of the “real deal” stuff without the guilt or expanding waistline. Look, I’m all for eating healthy and living a healthy lifestyle. But once you’ve tasted homemade biscuits or pie crusts made with real lard shortening, or food cooked with bacon grease, a brownie made with cardboard dust, mealworm flour, and seaweed flakes isn’t going to satisfy anyone’s sweet tooth.

It’s like beer. The ultra low carb light stuff is just yellow-tinted water (and tastes like it too). Sure, it has 1g of carbs and 99 calories, but if you have enough self-control to only drink a beer here or there, you can drink the good stuff (which only has a few more carbs and calories). You just don’t drink (24) pints in 1 sit down. Hmmm, yellow water or real craft beer - tough choice...

And just so I’m on topic, I recently got the yinjw p8. It was a promising IEM with triple dynamic drivers and a real crossover. Needless to say, I was not impressed. It had a lot of potential though...


----------



## oyobass

Slater said:


> Sounds as bad as many of the gluten-free things I’ve had.
> 
> If you eat those rich foods in moderation, you can enjoy the flavor of the “real deal” stuff without the guilt or expanding waistline. Look, I’m all for eating healthy and living a healthy lifestyle. But once you’ve tasted homemade biscuits or pie crusts made with real lard shortening, or food cooked with bacon grease, a brownie made with cardboard dust, mealworm flour, and seaweed flakes isn’t going to satisfy anyone’s sweet tooth.
> 
> ...


Off topic content:
Try bananas fried in bacon grease... a camping favorite, and everyday treat as well.

On topic content:
My UiiSii CM5 set should be here on Friday... realy, realy looking forward to Friday this week. Maybe I'll fry some bananas to celebrate.


----------



## NeonHD

oyobass said:


> Nicely reviewed. Thank you for sharing your impressions.
> The fat free, sugar free reference reminded me of the plate of brownies our neighbor brought over last week. They looked like delicious, crispy on the edges, dense, gooey chocolate brownies. Turns out they were low sugar, spongy textured and dry, made with avocados and no flour, just lots and lots of cocoa powder.
> 
> Actually kind of pointless to share it here, but I excel at pointlessness!



Haha thank you and don't worry I liked your story too 



loomisjohnson said:


> excellent and creative review. to me.



I wanted to go beyond just simply reviewing it, so I thought adding that cake analogy would make the review more interesting and fun. Glad you guys enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed writing it!


----------



## oyobass

NeonHD said:


> Haha thank you and don't worry I liked your story too
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to go beyond just simply reviewing it, so I thought adding that cake analogy would make the review more interesting and fun. Glad you guys enjoyed it as much as I enjoyed writing it!


Cake certainly made the review more palatable...

Mmmm... Cake!


----------



## fairx

Hi guys. Need some recommendations on tin audio t2. I'm an earbud kinda guy but still enjoy iem for isolation

My xe800 just died and soundmagic e80 cable has flaked out. Reading very good review on tin audio t2 and wonder how it compares to soundmagic e80 for instance.

 I love e80 but sometimes bass is too much. No complaints against xe800 but I suspect mine's not fully balance left / right. 

Comparisons from someone who owns both t2 and e80 are deeply appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chickenmoon

fairx said:


> Hi guys. Need some recommendations on tin audio t2. I'm an earbud kinda guy but still enjoy iem for isolation
> 
> My xe800 just died and soundmagic e80 cable has flaked out. Reading very good review on tin audio t2 and wonder how it compares to soundmagic e80 for instance.
> 
> ...



They are quite similar. T2 has less bass, more elevated but thinner extended treble and overall it feels brighter/clearer than the E80. I don't quite like the T2's extended treble presentation so overall I prefer the E80 but it's a close call between the two IMO.


----------



## groucho69

wijnands said:


> Got my monk plus last night. Not quite sure why they send it in a box.
> 
> First impression, certainly worth it's price, well build. Sound's fairly detailed, no sibilance. And they do sound like they should be more expensive. But... way too bassy for my taste. I'm going to pass these to one of the kids and see how long they last.



Burn in seemed to reduce the bass. YMMV.


----------



## rayliam80

oyobass said:


> Off topic content:
> Try bananas fried in bacon grease... a camping favorite, and everyday treat as well.



Banana-cue (que) is a real thing in some places. I love it!


----------



## Perception

Got my order of Nabolang V9s today.
Very well packaged for the money coming in a nice solid box. 


 



They sound really nice. Not for the bass heads but have enough punch when needed. 
Im not an audiophile by any means so would be interested in what others opinions are. Havent seen any reviews for them yet.
I like them as much as any of the other pairs I have such as HM7, X41M, KZ EDR2 etc.
Far better packaged than any of those.
V9 In-ear Music earphones 3.5mm Wired Stereo Headset Smart Phone Earphone One Button Control Hands-free with Microphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/auM3ANNf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## eggnogg

Perception said:


> Got my order of Nabolang V9s today.
> Very well packaged for the money coming in a nice solid box.
> 
> They sound really nice. Not for the bass heads but have enough punch when needed.
> ...



Looks like inspired rose masya backplate, 
oh yeah, another rose iem is up on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  aliexpress, just cost usd 20

Rose Technics HiFi Earphone Dynamic Driver Audiophile Earbud OFC Cable Sports Jogging DJ In-Ear Monitor IEMs North Forest
http://s.aliexpress.com/JBBfqyu2?fromSns=Copy to clipboard


----------



## VShaft

mbwilson111 said:


> Nice choice!



Well, since you think that about the Grado, I'll drop you a PM later as I would really appreciate some audio advice. Hope you don't mind


----------



## LordZero

I have read many reviwers saying bad things about the memt x5 double flange tips, but I tried the larger wide bore (dark gray) ones for curiosity and they just seal like I never felt before. Sometimes I have to use larger tips on the left ear and medium on the right, but not with these ones, I could push the X5 and they wouldn't pop out of my years, apart from that, the sound of the X5 isn't that great.

My question is, where I can found more of those tips? Memt don't sell than separately right?


----------



## zazaboy

got the kz ate today and they are best kz ever better then kz zs6 es3, and edr1..


----------



## Slater (Mar 15, 2018)

LordZero said:


> apart from that, the sound of the X5 isn't that great.



Yeah, the X5 is nothing special. I tried to like it, I really did. I even modded it to try to tweak the sound to make me like it. It just wasn't happening.

Maybe I got a dud. But I feel that the love for the X5 was just a case of hype train mania, because no one ever mentions it anymore. Even the new revision, that was supposed to betuned  'even better' than the original version.

I will give them the magnetic feature though - they were one of the 1st in the game (that I know of) to use that. Now there's tons of IEMs that have the magnetic feature.


----------



## zazaboy

new model upgraded model of emi ci880 http://www.timmkoo.com/prod_view.aspx?TypeId=10&Id=163&Fid=t3:10:3

can buy here 

https://www.amazon.com/TIMMKOO-Earb...=1509349356&sr=8-2&keywords=timmkoo+earphones


----------



## fairx

chickenmoon said:


> They are quite similar. T2 has less bass, more elevated but thinner extended treble and overall it feels brighter/clearer than the E80. I don't quite like the T2's extended treble presentation so overall I prefer the E80 but it's a close call between the two IMO.


Thanks

 I think I  have some idea how they compares now . From what I read T2 might have faster bass than e80.


----------



## vladstef (Mar 16, 2018)

fairx said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think I  have some idea how they compares now . From what I read T2 might have faster bass than e80.



I wouldn't know about e80 but I can say that T2 has a quick bass response. If I didn't know better, I'd say that T2 is a 2BA setup because it feels quick and light even though it does extend both ways + has a little bit of harshness that BAs do when not properly dampened. Obviously, this is an illusion caused by a relatively large vent and no air pressure in the canal. If you partially/fully seal the front vent it changes nature quickly.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> I wouldn't know about e80 but I can say that T2 has a quick bass response. If I didn't know better, I'd say that T2 is a 2BA setup because it feels quick and light even though it does extend both ways + has a little bit of harshness that BAs do when not properly dampened. Obviously, this is an illusion caused by a relatively large vent and no air pressure in the canal. If you partially/fully seal the front vent it changes nature quickly.



You want to hear a light dynamic driver, pick up the Whizzer A15 Pro. The T2 is a 4000 lb beast in comparison. A15 Pro has ZERO impact or feel in the low end. My BA-only earphones have more visceral feedback than that thing. Completely kills the thing for me, even if everything else about it is pretty good.


----------



## vladstef

B9Scrambler said:


> You want to hear a light dynamic driver, pick up the Whizzer A15 Pro. The T2 is a 4000 lb beast in comparison. A15 Pro has ZERO impact or feel in the low end. My BA-only earphones have more visceral feedback than that thing. Completely kills the thing for me, even if everything else about it is pretty good.



I am not that surprised to be honest, that front vent is very large for an IEM-type driver. Maybe put some tape on half of it? It's harmless and easy to do, no reason not to try.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

T2 is dynamic....

And A15 whizzer Haydn pro is a rough neutral IEM....micro freq deviation here and there and it follows diffuse field response so, that's why bass is missing...like etymotic er4sr or old ety er4.

Go get the normal version as it is better in term of enjoyment and is smoother in mids and treble.

Pro is good, very fast indeed.....but mids are rough which makes me go a little away from it.... Well I have listened to them


----------



## dhruvmeena96

T2 is a little bass light Harmon kardon response rate iem.... So it sounds super airy but a little closed.

Raise all the freq from 90hz to low 20hz by a small slope....

Well try to make audio budget freq response linear....by taking an idea

And you get a super studio monitor, with just a little sacrifice of speed.


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> I am not that surprised to be honest, that front vent is very large for an IEM-type driver. Maybe put some tape on half of it? It's harmless and easy to do, no reason not to try.



Bass quantity is not the issue, nor do I think the vent is. Dunu Titan 1 whose face is riddled with vent holes; 11 of them, is a good counter to that. The issue is that there is next to no physical presence to the A15 Pro's low end. It's way too light and dainty. Defeats the purpose of using a dynamic driver imo.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Mar 16, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> T2 is dynamic....
> 
> And A15 whizzer Haydn pro is a rough neutral IEM....micro freq deviation here and there and it follows diffuse field response so, *that's why bass is missing*...like etymotic er4sr or old ety er4.
> 
> ...



You guys are missing the point. Bass isn't missing. It's there. Extension is fine. You just can't feel it. That visceral feedback, that movement of air, inherent to DDs in essentially non-existent. 

*The EarNiNE EN2J which is a treble leaning neutral dual-BA earphone has less bass quantity, but you feel it more than than you do on the A15 Pro.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> You guys are missing the point. Bass isn't missing. It's there. Extension is fine. You just can't feel it. That visceral feedback, that movement of air, inherent to DDs in essentially non-existent.
> 
> *The EarNiNE EN2J which is a treble leaning neutral dual-BA earphone has less bass quantity, but you feel it more than than you do on the A15 Pro.



I meant to say, diffuse field bass response lacks weight and is not physically missing.

LOL bro


----------



## vladstef (Mar 16, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Bass quantity is not the issue, nor do I think the vent is. Dunu Titan 1 whose face is riddled with vent holes; 11 of them, is a good counter to that. The issue is that there is next to no physical presence to the A15 Pro's low end. It's way too light and dainty. Defeats the purpose of using a dynamic driver imo.



Titan 1 has a different driver type - it is trying to compensate for the vents (essentially it's an earbud type of driver given the size of 13mm). A15 PRO has a regular IEM driver - 10mm.
Look at the surface area - 132.5mm2 vs 78.5mm2. Not saying that it's the only thing that matters when it comes to sound (and it never is a linear comparison) but it is a part of it in this case.

On the other hand, I never said it would fully help/help at all, just that it would be the first thing to try if it were me (messing with front vent).


----------



## B9Scrambler

vladstef said:


> Titan 1 has a different driver type - it is trying to compensate for the vents (essentially it's an earbud type of driver given the size of 13mm). A15 PRO has a regular IEM driver - 10mm.
> Look at the surface area - 132.5mm2 vs 78.5mm2. Not saying that it's the only thing that matters when it comes to sound (and it never is a linear comparison) but it is a part of it in this case.
> 
> On the other hand, I never said it would fully help/help at all, just that it would be the first thing to try if it were me (messing with front vent).



Size doesn't matter . JVC's 6mm micro drivers are a testament to that. All done here.


----------



## vladstef

B9Scrambler said:


> Size doesn't matter . JVC's 6mm micro drivers are a testament to that. All done here.



Haha, you seriously dislike this A15 PRO, at least its bass response. Well, I was only trying to help, I guess love (talking about you and A15) isn't in the air today - size indeed doesn't matter in that case


----------



## Nikostr8

my rock zircon's couldnt pass customs ( i dont know why ) so i got the money refunded. 

I was thinking in using it for a different earphone and I was thinking about memt x5 , uiisii hm7 , or something in the same price range (i prefer metal music )

currently i  have kz zs3 and yersen fen-200 is coming too.

thanks.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

JVC 6mm driver are near to canal and are longer excursion coil with stiff diaphgram....

Compared to a normal 10mm tuned driver.

Well JVC driver are completely different topology..

Just like dual circuit RHA, TFZ or hifiman new topology.


Its is like....well Yamaha IEM driver but more stiffer and more power deliver and well little near to ear..not like Yamaha super near...on tip of nozzle.

LOL bro....

But I worked with sonion and learned a lot of things. ..in intern.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

zazaboy said:


> upgraded model of emi ci880



why do you think it's  the same model (upgraded) and not a new one?
.


----------



## zazaboy

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> why do you think it's  the same model (upgraded) and not a new one?
> .



I think its a upgraded model because its pricier... I dont have info atm with the iem ... just posted because its new


----------



## zazaboy

any news about the tin audio t3 release .. didnt hear anything anymore of this iem .. it was mentioned here ?


----------



## Slater

Nikostr8 said:


> my rock zircon's couldnt pass customs ( i dont know why )



How odd...


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> JVC 6mm driver are near to canal and are longer excursion coil with stiff diaphgram....
> 
> Compared to a normal 10mm tuned driver.
> 
> ...



LOL bro... (???). I was simply pointing out the A15 Pro's presentation is exceptionally light and quick, at the expense of providing very little in the way of physical, visceral feedback. 

Also, congrats on your internship at Sonion. Would have been a cool place to work.


----------



## oyobass

Nikostr8 said:


> my rock zircon's couldnt pass customs ( i dont know why ).


Somewhere, someplace, a customs officer may be rocking your Zircons...


----------



## zazaboy

I am still rocking my rock zircons.. they are solid


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nikostr8 said:


> my rock zircon's couldnt pass customs ( i dont know why ) so i got the money refunded.
> 
> I was thinking in using it for a different earphone and I was thinking about memt x5 , uiisii hm7 , or something in the same price range (i prefer metal music )
> 
> ...


customs did you a favor. if you like bass, get the boarseman kr49 or the memt.


----------



## vladstef

zazaboy said:


> I think its a upgraded model because its pricier... I dont have info atm with the iem ... just posted because its new



EMI is a reference design from a BA manufacturer in China (that's why it goes by a few names) but this pricier version is probably due to a different DD used or just new shells - balanced armature should be exactly the same. I wouldn't call it new though, I've seen this design on Alibaba (which is Aliexpress for mass orders directly from factory) months ago, maybe even half a year ago. It just wasn't picked up until now.


----------



## chickenmoon (Mar 16, 2018)

I can feel A15 Pro's bass and this is using wide bore tips (from UE900S) which means with narrower ones it'll be even more felt/present. Of course if coming from IT01 or EN700 Pro for example, it feels a lot less and maybe even feels inadequate but it's not IMO.


----------



## Slater (Mar 16, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> I think its a upgraded model because its pricier... I dont have info atm with the iem ... just posted because its new



Nah, that IEM has been out for a while now (at least 6-12 months).


----------



## abhijollyguy

I do not understand that why you guys are calling KR49 a basshead IEM? It is not at all basshead IEM.

I have KR25D, KR49i, MEMT X5, Einsear T2. When it comes to bass quantity so here is my rating after listening to these IEMs multiple times and I know what I am talking about.

MEMT X5 > KR25D >= Einsear T2 > KR49i.

AFAIK, KR49i = KR49 + Mic.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 16, 2018)

abhijollyguy said:


> I do not understand that why you guys are calling KR49 a basshead IEM? It is not at all basshead IEM.
> 
> I have KR25D, KR49i, MEMT X5, Einsear T2. When it comes to bass quantity so here is my rating after listening to these IEMs multiple times and I know what I am talking about.
> 
> ...



I use qkz dm300 for bass (need to change tips to optimize for vocals and bass) and rock zircons .. they are epic for the price ..

or u can get the I-INTO i8 I heard its a good basshead iem.. but I dont have it so I cant comment on that...

btw what happened to vidals site.. he had some pretty good iems.. but he doesnt upload anymore


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> LOL bro... (???). I was simply pointing out the A15 Pro's presentation is exceptionally light and quick, at the expense of providing very little in the way of physical, visceral feedback.
> 
> Also, congrats on your internship at Sonion. Would have been a cool place to work.


I worked with them in 2016 to 17


----------



## djmakemynight

zazaboy said:


> I use qkz dm300 for bass (need to change tips to optimize for vocals and bass) and rock zircons .. they are epic for the price ..
> 
> or u can get the I-INTO i8 I heard its a good basshead iem.. but I dont have it so I cant comment on that...
> 
> btw what happened to vidals site.. he had some pretty good iems.. but he doesnt upload anymore



Get the UiiSii CM5 instead of the I-INTO i8. You don't really need 3 drivers a side if 1 good one got you covered.


----------



## TLDRonin

How are the Sony MH1Cs? Was planning on buying another pair of Dzat df-10s since my last pair was a dud, but the Sonys look interesting


----------



## Slater

djmakemynight said:


> Get the UiiSii CM5 instead of the I-INTO i8. You don't really need 3 drivers a side if 1 good one got you covered.



Good call buddy


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Kinera SEED launched on penon...

Sorry we have the new king under 50usd. Hands down.

This crazy thing have rare L shape response.... Extended sub bass and little warmth to bass and then neutral to treble.


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Kinera SEED launched on penon...
> 
> Sorry we have the new king under 50usd. Hands down.
> 
> This crazy thing have rare L shape response.... Extended sub bass and little warmth to bass and then neutral to treble.



impression compared to the T2 please. i really hope it doesn't do better than the king pro, this impulse buying is scary


----------



## Otto Motor

TLDRonin said:


> How are the Sony MH1Cs? Was planning on buying another pair of Dzat df-10s since my last pair was a dud, but the Sonys look interesting


I have both and both are great sounding. The Sonys have a minimalistic micro cylinder design made of aluminium with a useless remote (only works for Sony phones) and a j-shaped flat cable. The DZATs are wooden and have a strangely frail textile cable and a useful remote. 

The Sonys are hailed by audiophiles, the DZATs are not.

http://theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/sony-mh1c/
https://goo.gl/mLU7oH
https://www.audiophileon.com/news/sony-mh1c-earphone-review


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Kinera SEED launched on penon...
> 
> Sorry we have the new king under 50usd. Hands down.
> 
> This crazy thing have rare L shape response.... Extended sub bass and little warmth to bass and then neutral to treble.



got a pal with Dita Answer (non-Truth) who bought the T1 and said the sound sig is quite similar, so I'd like a comparison with T1 too. Less jargons, if possible?

he also got the DS1 V2, unfortunately, so still no direct comparison from DS1 V1 to V2, which is troubling. Maybe I'd just take the T1 since I quite liked the Dita Answer.


----------



## bsoplinger

NeonHD said:


> Alright guys today I have a pleasant surprise to show you all. Everyone here probably all knows the TinAudio T2. But many people here may not know another chi-fi that goes by the name of T2: *The Einsear T2*.
> 
> With positive opinions on both _audiobudget_, _aproear_, and _thephonograph_, I decided to try it out.
> 
> ...


They're very nice for sleeping or napping. Not quite small enough that you could wear them if you're putting your head on a table to nap but if you've got something soft like a pillow they're fine for me. I liked how they sounded and the comfort that I bought a 2nd pair as a back up just because they are so inexpensive.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Dita answer truth edition: well these resolve detail at such an extreme level without sibilance...It took me many hours getting used to it. Well it is a rare U shape..(sub bass and air treble raised) with some 3khz peak. Soundstage is not the greatest at price, but us huge in aspect to any single Dynamic I have heard. Way bigger than iBasso it01...

Well it is bigger brother of iBasso it01 after setting time or burn time.


TinAudio T1: inspired by dita, these are like when we take average of dita to consumer IEM. And then reduce the technicality. Treble have decay, making it splashy compared to dita’s but it they are very good. 

Well simple it is normal L shape with mid bass warmth, lower detail and speed....but resolves very good for 30usd.

Plus they have good stage and image. Well it is better than Edifier h297 by miles, and both of them looks same.

Well poorman Dita's as these resolve very beautifully and sounds more natural than crazy detail monster  the Answer


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Zerohour88 said:


> got a pal with Dita Answer (non-Truth) who bought the T1 and said the sound sig is quite similar, so I'd like a comparison with T1 too. Less jargons, if possible?
> 
> he also got the DS1 V2, unfortunately, so still no direct comparison from DS1 V1 to V2, which is troubling. Maybe I'd just take the T1 since I quite liked the Dita Answer.



My sis have v1, confirmed from banggood...my bro have v2..

I have none


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Kinera SEED launched on penon...
> 
> Sorry we have the new king under 50usd. Hands down.
> 
> This crazy thing have rare L shape response.... Extended sub bass and little warmth to bass and then neutral to treble.



Do you have the retuned version or the original?


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Do you have the retuned version or the original?



If the Einsear T2, or the Tin Audio T2?


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Dita answer truth edition: well these resolve detail at such an extreme level without sibilance...It took me many hours getting used to it. Well it is a rare U shape..(sub bass and air treble raised) with some 3khz peak. Soundstage is not the greatest at price, but us huge in aspect to any single Dynamic I have heard. Way bigger than iBasso it01...
> 
> Well it is bigger brother of iBasso it01 after setting time or burn time.
> 
> ...



sounds about right on the T1, quite a bit surprised that more people don't get it, but T2 is crazy good too. DS1 V2 has a bit more bass than I'd like, so I'll skip that.


----------



## rpeebles

rpeebles said:


> Thank you very much for the info, very kind !





paulindss said:


> If you really wanna try the tda1305 this one has the same design as mine and is 11$, i buyed from another seller that expired the advertisement.
> 
> CM108   TDA1305T   TDA1308 3.5mm Output USB Amp USB Sound Card DAC Decoder 5V new
> http://s.aliexpress.com/MnEriymu?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> (from AliExpress Android)



Paulindss, thank you. I got the 

CM108 + TDA1305T + TDA1308 3.5mm Output USB Amp USB Sound Card DAC Decoder 5V

Very neat. Could youplease help me to connect it to an Iphone Smartphone 7. 
It needs external 5V power ? - Transformer + what connection ? 

Thanks !


----------



## paulindss (Mar 17, 2018)

rpeebles said:


> Paulindss, thank you. I got the
> 
> CM108 + TDA1305T + TDA1308 3.5mm Output USB Amp USB Sound Card DAC Decoder 5V
> 
> ...



Sorry, but i'm afraid i can't help you. I'm not into eletronics. And i think that this board works on pc's only.

Post a Photo of the board on the chinese DAC thread and maybe someone can give you a clearer answer


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> If the Einsear T2, or the Tin Audio T2?



Kinera SEED.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Guys

I want a suggestion

@B9Scrambler @Slater @CoiL 

And all


Well tell me which one is better

**** pro
NiceHCK bro
Bgvp dn1
**** ueS dual driver


Or should I live happily with yersen and tinaudio t2


----------



## dhruvmeena96

BGVP DS1

V1
Neutral

V2
Slight V shape.....doesn't hurt...but soundstage got little smaller compared to v1 as mid bass dominates airy treble.. Can be equalised down to preferences.


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Guys
> 
> I want a suggestion
> 
> ...



Only tried the DN1. Not terrible but not great either. Build is cheap, they're lacking detail, and too midbassy for my preferences; https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/08/24/bgvp-sgz-dn1-thats-a-mouthful/


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 17, 2018)

guys is the kinara seed better then bgvp ds1 and ibasso it01 and tin audio t2 and tfz series 4 need some comparisons plz .. .. dont know anything about kinera seed iem atm... how are soundstage,details, instruments and vocals sounding from kinera seed iem... can anyone who has them give advice which is better thanks.


----------



## B9Scrambler

zazaboy said:


> guys is the kinara seed better then bgvp ds1 and ibasso it01 and tin audio t2 and tfz series 4 need some comparisons plz .. can anyone who has them give advice which is better thanks... dont know anything about kinera seed iem atm



Best to avoid reading any impressions currently up. SEED was re-tuned and re-released. The final version just recently started shipping out to retailers and buyers so impressions should be rolling in soon. Sure is a looker though.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 17, 2018)

@dhruvmeena96 do you have the final version of kinera seed and where did you bought it


edit: I see its selling at penon I will look into it .. maybe I will order it after bgvp ds1 v1.. but still I need more impressions though


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 17, 2018)

I am getting my bgvp ds1 v1 soon gonna give some impressions here.... I agree that bgvp ds1 v2 is v shape.. instruments and vocals are great on this thing


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I was lucky enough to have a listen....I don't have it.
@zazaboy 

It don't have huge soundstage(which I love), but have very precis imaging. So well done on imaging part that instrument touches heart. 

And it is not Asian tuning W.....this is true Rare U shape.


Rare U shape: elevation at extreme ends compared to normal elevation of U

And you will get what rare means when I talk about frequency characteristics.


Well kinera staff, retuned it to rare L shape according to what people are telling me, with even more smoother and realistic treble.

But

It is not for neutral lover
Not for soundstage lover
Not for party pipers
Not for hipster

Not for enjoyment(well it forgives songs, but still sound analytical) 

This sound signature is like cigarette, first many consumer will avoid it, but after sometime they get addicted to euphoria feel to it. Just right analytic at right price.


Well if somebody have heard Massdrop plus IEM, then SEED is just a technically inferior, otherwise very comparable freq response.

Well most of the guys on this thread won't be on kinera's H3 thread.

According to me, this is a substitute to the new kinera H3 on which they are working


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 17, 2018)

so this are analytical iems with small soundstage oke .. thanks for reviewing it


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> BGVP DS1
> 
> V1
> Neutral
> ...



BGVP DS1 V1 vs TinAudio T1, or do you prefer T2 over T1?


----------



## kretzschmar

Got my Uiisii CM5 in red.  Completely blown away by them.  I'd have easily paid $50, but for $11.99 the value can't be beat.  I have Uiisii HM7, VE Monk Plus and some other earbud.  I enjoy them all for certain purposes, but the CM5 is clearly in a league of it's own.  The natural sound, separation/ soundstage, and details are amazing to me.  I assume I'd need to buy the Ibasso IT01 to do better.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 17, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> These are an awesome replica of the now classic AKG K3003i housing, but with a twist....*It comes with detachable cables*! Their sound signature is almost a "dead-ringer' to the 3003's classic sound with a slightly warmer approach, which I personally like. Sub-bass is fuller, while the midrange and highs are never short of sounding clear and vivid with no sibilance, what-so-ever. You even have the option to buy only the housing, like I did, and supply your own detachable cables.
> The only downside is that it only comes with the reference tuning filter. No matter though....this is the tuning filter I use mostly anyway.
> 
> If anyone is interested, these are the links  found from the taobao website....
> ...




anyone have info about this iem https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/2016...899b-48e7-bed3-85862dd0affa&priceBeautifyAB=0 its mentioned at the chinese asian thread by 1clearhead... he says its good and... on taobao they say it has a big sound stage and sound very good


----------



## oyobass

kretzschmar said:


> Got my Uiisii CM5 in red.  Completely blown away by them.  I'd have easily paid $50, but for $11.99 the value can't be beat.  I have Uiisii HM7, VE Monk Plus and some other earbud.  I enjoy them all for certain purposes, but the CM5 is clearly in a league of it's own.  The natural sound, separation/ soundstage, and details are amazing to me.  I assume I'd need to buy the Ibasso IT01 to do better.


I just got mine delivered this morning. Your observations are spot on.


----------



## Superluc

I'm interested in the Tiandirenhe TD08, but i find only comments about bass/subbass and no graphs.

What about vocals and signature ? They are smooth sounding overall ? Any harshness or sibilance in the highs ?


----------



## kw8910 (Mar 17, 2018)

kretzschmar said:


> Got my Uiisii CM5 in red.  Completely blown away by them.  I'd have easily paid $50, but for $11.99 the value can't be beat.  I have Uiisii HM7, VE Monk Plus and some other earbud.  I enjoy them all for certain purposes, but the CM5 is clearly in a league of it's own.  The natural sound, separation/ soundstage, and details are amazing to me.  I assume I'd need to buy the Ibasso IT01 to do better.



Have to agree these CM5's are so good, so light/comfy, and dirt cheap. The case it comes with is excellent as well (I use it to haul several IEM/buds with me to work). I'm tempted to get a backup...

I have the IT01 and it would definitely be a step above the CM5, but you needn't move up that much for an upgrade. I can't recommend enough the Tin Audio T2.. the sound signature is just so pleasant especially for vocals, and even though it "lacks bass" for some people, it never feels like its missing to me. The quality of bass, and sub-bass is enough to be engaging, even for electronic music. I reach for this over and over without hesitation no matter what type of music I'm listening to.

So that brings me to my next question for those of you who have the T2: Is there an equivalent to the T2 for earbuds or over-ear headphones? Looking for something that punches well above it's price point, is comfortable to use, and has a similar sound signature. Looking to spend up to (but not necessarily) $100 for earbuds and $200 (maybe more) for headphone equivalent..


----------



## chinmie

kw8910 said:


> Have to agree these CM5's are so good, so light/comfy, and dirt cheap. The case it comes with is excellent as well (I use it to haul several IEM/buds with me to work). I'm tempted to get a backup...
> 
> I have the IT01 and it would definitely be a step above the CM5, but you needn't move up that much for an upgrade. I can't recommend enough the Tin Audio TN2.. the sound signature is just so pleasant especially for vocals, and even though it "lacks bass" for some people, it never feels like its missing to me. The quality of bass, and sub-bass is enough to be engaging, even for electronic music. I reach for this over and over without hesitation no matter what type of music I'm listening to.
> 
> So that brings me to my next question for those of you who have the TN2: Is there an equivalent to the TN2 for earbuds or headphones? Looking for something that punches well above it's price point, is comfortable to use, and has a similar sound signature. Looking to spend up to (but not necessarily) $100 for earbuds and $200 (maybe more) for headphone equivalent..



earbuds that have similar tuning to the T2 is the Liebesleid (and a higher level of SQ at that, but also more expensive). a cheaper one might be the VX Pro, but i sold it a while ago, so it's based on memory. form what i remember they share the same airy and wide soundstage, thin and clear mids, extended treble, and light but deep bass.
i ranked them like this: Liebesleid >> T2 > (or =) VX Pro


----------



## kw8910 (Mar 17, 2018)

The Liebesleid is a bit out of my price range but the VX Pro sounds promising (the Toneking TO400S looks interesting too but I know nothing of their sound sig). I recently got the Willsound MK3 and just didn't do it for me, do you know how the VX Pro would compare to that (or the MK2)? I preferred the Kinera bud and Seahf AWK-F150C over the MK3. Maybe I need more burning but it's been a month of on and off usage..


----------



## chinmie

kw8910 said:


> The Liebesleid is a bit out of my price range but the VX Pro sounds promising (the Toneking TO400S looks interesting too but I know nothing of their sound sig). I recently got the Willsound MK3 and just didn't do it for me, do you know how the VX Pro would compare to that (or the MK2)? I preferred the Kinera bud and Seahf AWK-F150C over the MK3. Maybe I need more burning but it's been a month of on and off usage..



Never tried the MK3, only the MK1 and MK2..compared to MK2 the VX Pro has a leaner mid and mid bass. Bass could go deep depending on how the fitting to your ears. Soundstage thr MK2 sounds like a large closed back headphones  while VX Pro is more like open back


----------



## dhruvmeena96

New IEM

NiceHCK diy846

Shure 846 spec with dynamic driver on super low sub bass..just saw this poroduct and company claim is that 4BA were tuned to be a little airier 846 and then added a Dynamic for zero Roll off bass.

If the claim is true, then this would be clear monster 

Price 140usd


----------



## AsheshM

Could you please share the link to cm5? I couldn't find it for 11.99


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> New IEM
> 
> NiceHCK diy846
> 
> ...


Awaiting review


----------



## mbwilson111

AsheshM said:


> Could you please share the link to cm5? I couldn't find it for 11.99



https://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Ui...TF8&qid=1521366351&sr=8-2&keywords=Uiisii+cm5


----------



## zazaboy

https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...43.html?spm=a2g0z.12010615.0.0.4f125244hT0Ef9 is this the one u call NiceHCK diy846 ? any good?


----------



## Nikostr8

does this cable fit the kz zst? it says that it fit zs5 so i guess its compatible right?

cable.


----------



## AsheshM

mbwilson111 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Ui...TF8&qid=1521366351&sr=8-2&keywords=Uiisii+cm5


Thanks for the link..


----------



## dhruvmeena96

zazaboy said:


> https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...43.html?spm=a2g0z.12010615.0.0.4f125244hT0Ef9 is this the one u call NiceHCK diy846 ? any good?


Well see ..its a new production IEM...don't know...its just that nicehck claims it to have more extended air and sub than normal shure 846.

Well nicehck makes some good IEM and this is 130$. If it sounds as described, then it will kill all IEM we have discussed this far. Even tfz king pro.....I think all


----------



## zazaboy

well aint gonna know it .. if there are no reviews though... I dont think anyone has experience here with nicehck iems... if they give big value considered against other iems like ibasso it01 and tfz king pro I will consider it..


----------



## HungryPanda (Mar 18, 2018)

This is a NiceHck iem:





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html


----------



## TLDRonin

Otto Motor said:


> I have both and both are great sounding. The Sonys have a minimalistic micro cylinder design made of aluminium with a useless remote (only works for Sony phones) and a j-shaped flat cable. The DZATs are wooden and have a strangely frail textile cable and a useful remote.
> 
> The Sonys are hailed by audiophiles, the DZATs are not.
> 
> ...


Does the mic still work with non sony phones?


----------



## djray

I've been out of the chi-fi earphones game since the Hifiman RE0s (and the head-fi hype train surrounding them) disappointed me so much that I stopped looking at IEMs altogether for a long time.

But lately, I've jumped back onboard and bought some VE Monk earbuds (they're on their way) and am looking at IEMs again.

So what's the consensus these days if I'm looking at something similar to the KSC75 sound for IEMs?  I've gone through the last 10 pages and it sounds like the Uiisii CM5s are a good pick.  Anything else?


----------



## paulindss

djray said:


> I've been out of the chi-fi earphones game since the Hifiman RE0s (and the head-fi hype train surrounding them) disappointed me so much that I stopped looking at IEMs altogether for a long time
> 
> But lately, I've jumped back onboard and bought some VE Monk earbuds (they're on their way) and am looking at IEMs again.
> 
> So what's the consensus these days if I'm looking at something similar to the KSC75 sound for IEMs?  I've gone through the last 10 pages and it sounds like the Uiisii CM5s are a good pick.  Anything else?



Seens like you are looking for something with a Nice stage and airyness. This is what people highlights on cm5. I have'nt take a listen yet.


----------



## chinmie

djray said:


> I've been out of the chi-fi earphones game since the Hifiman RE0s (and the head-fi hype train surrounding them) disappointed me so much that I stopped looking at IEMs altogether for a long time.
> 
> But lately, I've jumped back onboard and bought some VE Monk earbuds (they're on their way) and am looking at IEMs again.
> 
> So what's the consensus these days if I'm looking at something similar to the KSC75 sound for IEMs?  I've gone through the last 10 pages and it sounds like the Uiisii CM5s are a good pick.  Anything else?



more like the KSC75 is the Tinaudio T2. similar bright signature, and airy presentation  but also the same lack of (although still have better) isolation like the KSC75 and earbuds


----------



## HUGO SILVA

hello friends, the Magaosi K3 Pro is a good choice for $ 70?


----------



## oyobass

djray said:


> I've been out of the chi-fi earphones game since the Hifiman RE0s (and the head-fi hype train surrounding them) disappointed me so much that I stopped looking at IEMs altogether for a long time.
> 
> But lately, I've jumped back onboard and bought some VE Monk earbuds (they're on their way) and am looking at IEMs again.
> 
> So what's the consensus these days if I'm looking at something similar to the KSC75 sound for IEMs?  I've gone through the last 10 pages and it sounds like the Uiisii CM5s are a good pick.  Anything else?


I would say that going  with your first thought is a winner. The cm5 seems like the successor to the KSC75, at least in spirit if not in total sound signature.
It is a great sounding IEM with a consumer-friendly price. I still still feel kind of guilty for the amount of great sound I got for so little money...
There are a lot more low priced miracles these days, so the cm5 has a lot of really good competition. The twelve bucks are asking for it on Amazon makes it a no-brainer, though.


----------



## AsheshM

mbwilson111 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Ui...TF8&qid=1521366351&sr=8-2&keywords=Uiisii+cm5





AsheshM said:


> Thanks for the link..


Hmm... Import and customs is 49$..


----------



## Slater

AsheshM said:


> Hmm... Import and customs is 49$..



You can get it on Aliexpress too (which my understanding can slip in most countries without customs fees).

Also, I thought when something is less than a certain amount there is no customs fees? Isn't is like under $20?


----------



## ballog

Slater said:


> You can get it on Aliexpress too (which my understanding can slip in most countries without customs fees).
> 
> Also, I thought when something is less than a certain amount there is no customs fees? Isn't is like under $20?



The Uiisii CM5 is $19.99 plus small shipping fee on Gearbest & $23.49 with freeshipping on Banggood - seems like the best price outside of Amazon.

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1133765.html
https://www.banggood.com/UiiSii-CM5...ol-Microphone-p-1197819.html?cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## AsheshM

ballog said:


> The Uiisii CM5 is $19.99 plus small shipping fee on Gearbest & $23.49 with freeshipping on Banggood - seems like the best price outside of Amazon.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1133765.html
> https://www.banggood.com/UiiSii-CM5...ol-Microphone-p-1197819.html?cur_warehouse=CN


Yes it is 19.99 on gearbest. When i heard 11.99 i got really excited.. Thanks for the links.

@Slater : not sure about the $20 limit but i have ordered more than that from gearbest without paying any duty. I don't know how international shipping works on amazon.


----------



## bsoplinger

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friends, the Magaosi K3 Pro is a good choice for $ 70?


That's about what I paid for their introductory price special, they're typically $99, if you are asking about the price. If you're asking about sound there are a number of reviews here. I think they sound good.


----------



## trumpethead

oyobass said:


> I just got mine delivered this morning. Your observations are spot on.



All aboard the CM5 hype train! Which is well deserved imo especially considering sound quality vs price. Everytime I put mine on I can't believe that I paid 8.99 usd from Amazon with free prime shipping. Gonna get another pair for 11.99, still a massive.deal!!


----------



## HungryPanda

HUGO SILVA said:


> hello friends, the Magaosi K3 Pro is a good choice for $ 70?


 I really like my pair, I think they are worth that price


----------



## HUGO SILVA

HungryPanda said:


> I really like my pair, I think they are worth that price


Magaosi K3 is much better tham Fiio F5 and Tin T2?


----------



## HungryPanda

TinAudio T2 is more neutral and I prefer it to Fiio F5


----------



## weedophile

Looks like AE is having a sale on 28th Mar. Tinaudio T2 will be at a discounted price (ard the same as 11.11) TFZ King Pro is also down by ALOT too (not too sure if its worth it to take the plunge). The NiceHCK Bro and the cannot be mentioned Pro is also at an attractive price.

Anyway, after listening to the **** 4in1 with the silver cables for awhile, at high frequencies it tends to distort abit and when i changed back to the Tennmak Pro (a huge contrast considering the soundstage), the trebles were smooth. No distortions. So i am wondering if i were to up my budget to around 150, what can i get for something that is light on bass, good soundstage and seperation, smooth mids, delicate highs with GOOD ISOLATION. T2 is kinda out as it doesnt isolate well enough on commute. Any suggestions will be good, thanks!


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes Aliexpress Anniversary sale starts in 9 days so well worth holding off if you can


----------



## HungryPanda

weedophile said:


> Looks like AE is having a sale on 28th Mar. Tinaudio T2 will be at a discounted price (ard the same as 11.11) TFZ King Pro is also down by ALOT too (not too sure if its worth it to take the plunge). The NiceHCK Bro and the cannot be mentioned Pro is also at an attractive price.
> 
> Anyway, after listening to the **** 4in1 with the silver cables for awhile, at high frequencies it tends to distort abit and when i changed back to the Tennmak Pro (a huge contrast considering the soundstage), the trebles were smooth. No distortions. So i am wondering if i were to up my budget to around 150, what can i get for something that is light on bass, good soundstage and seperation, smooth mids, delicate highs with GOOD ISOLATION. T2 is kinda out as it doesnt isolate well enough on commute. Any suggestions will be good, thanks!


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html  This is a crystal clear single BA earphone, I love it. Bass is light but vocals shine. comes with two cables one is 2.4mm balanced


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 19, 2018)

guys over a couple of days there is again a very big discount on aliexpress.... I want to buy the tfz king pro.. but I gonna drive it from a smartphone.. do you think guys that I can get plenty of volume with this iems .... on massdrop they say they are easy to drive.. this iems are 50 ohm.. what do you guys think ...


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html  This is a crystal clear single BA earphone, I love it. Bass is light but vocals shine. comes with two cables one is 2.4mm balanced



Does that use Knowles drivers? If not, seems a bit overpriced


----------



## weedophile

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ature-Detachable-Detach-MMCX/32849259889.html  This is a crystal clear single BA earphone, I love it. Bass is light but vocals shine. comes with two cables one is 2.4mm balanced


Thanks! They look pretty small and comfy too. Do they isolate well? Not much reviews except for some japanese blogs which doesnt talk abt the sound much. Like @Slater mentioned, sounds abit too pricey for a single BA. The margin should be crazy high and initially the offer price is like 2/3 of the discounted price now :c


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> guys over a couple of days there is again a very big discount on aliexpress.... I want to buy the tfz king pro.. but I gonna drive it from a smartphone.. do you think guys that I can get plenty of volume with this iems .... on massdrop they say they are easy to drive.. this iems are 50 ohm.. what do you guys think ...



no problem driving it direct from phones


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> Does that use Knowles drivers? If not, seems a bit overpriced


 I am not sure about the BA used but I'm really impressed by these, they came in the New Year Fukubukuro, most of which went to Japan (came a lot cheaper then). Would be best to wait 9 days as they will be discounted by 25%. And yes the isolation is pretty good, I use double flanged tips


----------



## zazaboy

chinmie said:


> no problem driving it direct from phones



what about sound quality is it good from a smartphone...


----------



## HungryPanda

Just came across this one but know nothing about it:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-In-Ear-Earphone-DJ-Earphone/32842214572.html


----------



## paulindss (Mar 19, 2018)

Delete.


----------



## zazaboy

guys and which is better in general ibasso it01 or tfz king pro.. for example soundstage, vocals, instruments are they accurate.. and which one is most resolving in details ... thanks


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> guys and which is better in general ibasso it01 or tfz king pro.. for example soundstage, vocals, instruments are they accurate.. and which one is most resolving in details ... thanks



If you would fill out your profile it would help others to help you.  You have been in the ibasso thread so you know I love mine.  What IEMs do you have and why do you like or not like them. By the way, not everyone on headfi is a guy...

You ask so many questions about so many different ones.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 19, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> If you would fill out your profile it would help others to help you.  You have been in the ibasso thread so you know I love mine.  What IEMs do you have and why do you like or not like them. By the way, not everyone on headfi is a guy...
> 
> You ask so many questions about so many different ones.



I know lol but... I wanted the ibasso it01 first.. but there is discount going on aliexpress which makes the tfz king pro more interesting atm .. they are at the same price.. but I dont have much info about it yet..


----------



## chivs688

Hey all.

Could any of you guys give me a nice recommendation for a cheap great IEM for someone who listens to mainly EDM/Electronic music as well as a lot of podcasts? Also would use for gaming.

So guessing good but not overpowering bass and generally all-round well performing.

Been reading through this and a couple other threads all morning and afternoon and my shortlist has grown rather than shrunk!

Ideally not over-ear cable ones.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> what about sound quality is it good from a smartphone...



now that depends on the phone. i use mine with phone and bluetooth cables all the time. no problem there


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> guys and which is better in general ibasso it01 or tfz king pro.. for example soundstage, vocals, instruments are they accurate.. and which one is most resolving in details ... thanks



@dhruvmeena96 has already posted comparison between the two if I'm not mistaken. try searching this forum. basically what he said is the prices are in line with the quality and performance. both are still great in their respective classes


----------



## Nikostr8

are this any good? currently at 3.26 euro but not sure if good deal 

https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_603274.html?wid=21


----------



## zazaboy

Nikostr8 said:


> are this any good? currently at 3.26 euro but not sure if good deal
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_603274.html?wid=21



get the kz ate or uiisii cm5 much better I have only the first one


----------



## zazaboy

chinmie said:


> @dhruvmeena96 has already posted comparison between the two if I'm not mistaken. try searching this forum. basically what he said is the prices are in line with the quality and performance. both are still great in their respective classes



yeah I saw it .. thanks for info


----------



## Slater (Mar 19, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Slater, hehe, funny coincidence....find these in thriftstore for a buck when I was searching for toys for my kid. Just find a little toy for me finally! Baaaaaad Daaaaad!
> and it give two nice thing:
> 1-a big nostalgia shoot, as I have the same with my sony yellow walkman when I was.
> 2-a very okay sound, no distortion even with bassy track, and very airy. Did sound too ''grainy'' with Ibasso DX90 but with Xduoo X10 I find the right unlikely couple! Very comfy too, and I don't care to look like a jerk, find everybody look like (too serious) jerks these days.
> ...



Hey, I finally found a pair of working Sony MDR-W20G.

The 1st pair I found were beat up really bad, 1 side was blown, and the other side didn’t sound that great because the driver tuning filter was disintegrating (with the foam particles falling down inside of the driver). That’s probably what caused the one side to die.

This 2nd pair literally looks brand new, like they’ve never been used a single time since the day they were made 20 years ago. I finally got to hear what the W20G is supposed to sound like.

All I can say is wow! The sound of these (especially when amped) would easily rival current gear. They sound like an improved KSC75. Nice warm and natural sound, strong sub bass (due to the vertical design), sparkly and airy treble, and superb soundstage (just like a great earbud).

They are very light and compact, and no foam covers are necessary. Because they are 100% plastic (including the headband), they appear somwehat fragile (being 20 years old doesn't help any either). But the plastic is typical Sony quality, and they were designed to be used for "Sports", so I have hopes they won't snap in 2. The wire is also very thin and fragile looking, but it seems fairly easy to recable if/when that becomes necessary.

If you ever have a chance to pick these up for a few bucks at a garage sale, 2nd hand store, or eBay, don’t pass it up.


----------



## tomatosauce

zazaboy said:


> guys and which is better in general ibasso it01 or tfz king pro.. for example soundstage, vocals, instruments are they accurate.. and which one is most resolving in details ... thanks



Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread has single handedly turned me into an IEM hoarder, which has not been ideal for my wallet . Anyway, @zazaboy, I too saw the sale on AliExpress on the TFZ King Pro and spent several hours in agony trying to decide whether to buy that or the IT01. I ended up choosing the iBasso IT01 for the reasons below, but please keep in mind how subjective some of the factors were (I am based in the US). This is my first IEM around the $100 price category so I put a little more research into it than I had time for.

1) Sound quality. @dhruvmeena96 posted a comparison earlier with a strong preference for the King Pro. Based on that review alone, the TFZ would be the clear winner. However, from the IT01 thread, Massdrop discussion, posts by @ryanjsoo and @SciOC, and other review sites, I believe the difference in sound quality between the two may not be quite that large. More often than not, reviewers have who have tried both have written that the two are comparable and that ultimately, personal preference determines which one is "better."  To my amateur ears, it was reassuring to read that the vast majority of people who tried both have also been pleased with both. Therefore, I give the King Pro a slight edge here over the IT01, but I was reassured that I would not be led astray with either one.

2) Build quality/quality control. Perusing the Head-Fi threads for the IEMs, it appears that users have experienced issues with both. Given this is all anecdotal and empiric evidence, it would be incorrect to conclude that one IEM has more QC problems than the other. The vast, vast majority of purchasers will not encounter any issues. However, the important thing to draw from this is that *both can be problematic*. Therefore, you should consider what you would do if you were one of the unlucky ones that happened to get a bum pair. Most of my IEMs have been under $50 and I've bought many of them on AliExpress. Given their lower prices, the promise of great sound quality superseded the risk of a pair becoming defective later on. With a $100 IEM, I am more likely to seek restitution if something went wrong, which brings me to point #3.

3) Customer support/engagement. At the time of my decision, I had the option to purchase the IT01 on Amazon through a third-party seller or the TFZ King Pro through AliExpress during their anniversary sale. The prices were about same. Not knowing much about either company, I decided to do a little research. Both companies are reputable and produce quality IEMs. However, iBasso clearly wins on outreach and engagement. They are simply more visible and make more of an effort to interact with their customers. This is in stark contrast to @SciOC's experience with TFZ, who was radio silent and never responded to messages. iBasso seems to care about its customers, which to me is an important quality in a company. It's not as important to me with less expensive IEMs, but at this price level it's something to consider. If something went wrong with my IEM, I am much more confident that the issue would be resolved by a combination of Amazon/iBasso vs. AliExpress/TFZ.

4) Other thoughts. I do not own any 2-pin IEMs but I do have several that use the MMCX connector. The MMCX cable that comes with the IT01 is supposedly top-notch and therefore adds extra value to me. I also value time: I could either wait for the Anniversary Sale then wait weeks for the King Pro to be delivered (at which point who knows what other IEM I'll be interested in - this thread is too dangerous), or I could have the IT01 in hand the same day and start enjoying it right away.

In the end, even though the TFZ King Pro seems to win on sound quality (and probably not by much), I knew I wasn't going to be disappointed with the sound quality of the IT01. Adding on the other reasons above, the IT01 was the right IEM for me. They'll be arriving on my doorstep later today. Not sure how much of this will be relevant to other users, but just wanted to share in case any other people are in a similar position!


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 19, 2018)

I know that the ibasso it01 and tfz king pro are close.. some users said that tfz king pro is better because of the soundstage.. and imaging.. etc.. but ibasso it01 is a great iem aswell ....


----------



## oyobass

tomatosauce said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread has single handedly turned me into an IEM hoarder, which has not been ideal for my wallet . Anyway, @zazaboy, I too saw the sale on AliExpress on the TFZ King Pro and spent several hours in agony trying to decide whether to buy that or the IT01. I ended up choosing the iBasso IT01 for the reasons below, but please keep in mind how subjective some of the factors were (I am based in the US). This is my first IEM around the $100 price category so I put a little more research into it than I had time for.
> 
> 1) Sound quality. @dhruvmeena96 posted a comparison earlier with a strong preference for the King Pro. Based on that review alone, the TFZ would be the clear winner. However, from the IT01 thread, Massdrop discussion, posts by @ryanjsoo and @SciOC, and other review sites, I believe the difference in sound quality between the two may not be quite that large. More often than not, reviewers have who have tried both have written that the two are comparable and that ultimately, personal preference determines which one is "better."  To my amateur ears, it was reassuring to read that the vast majority of people who tried both have also been pleased with both. Therefore, I give the King Pro a slight edge here over the IT01, but I was reassured that I would not be led astray with either one.
> 
> ...


Great first post. 

Traditional Head-fi greeting: Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet!


----------



## LordZero

tomatosauce said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread has single handedly turned me into an IEM hoarder, which has not been ideal for my wallet . Anyway, @zazaboy, I too saw the sale on AliExpress on the TFZ King Pro and spent several hours in agony trying to decide whether to buy that or the IT01. I ended up choosing the iBasso IT01 for the reasons below, but please keep in mind how subjective some of the factors were (I am based in the US). This is my first IEM around the $100 price category so I put a little more research into it than I had time for.
> 
> 1) Sound quality. @dhruvmeena96 posted a comparison earlier with a strong preference for the King Pro. Based on that review alone, the TFZ would be the clear winner. However, from the IT01 thread, Massdrop discussion, posts by @ryanjsoo and @SciOC, and other review sites, I believe the difference in sound quality between the two may not be quite that large. More often than not, reviewers have who have tried both have written that the two are comparable and that ultimately, personal preference determines which one is "better."  To my amateur ears, it was reassuring to read that the vast majority of people who tried both have also been pleased with both. Therefore, I give the King Pro a slight edge here over the IT01, but I was reassured that I would not be led astray with either one.
> 
> ...



Amazing post  I bought the iT01 for the same reasons and I have to thank everyone that I asked wuestionq for that, it's a great IEM. 
Another reason I don't like to buy expensive IEM in AliExpress, is because of the customer care and warranty. I bought mine in a Spain shop, so I have 2 year warranty, that and a great cable, great build quality, great sound(still burning), I am a very happy man, in fact...like happened with my RHA m750, I think I found my end game (till they break...)


----------



## weedophile

HungryPanda said:


> I am not sure about the BA used but I'm really impressed by these, they came in the New Year Fukubukuro, most of which went to Japan (came a lot cheaper then). Would be best to wait 9 days as they will be discounted by 25%. And yes the isolation is pretty good, I use double flanged tips


Thanks! I shall keep a lookout for them


----------



## NeonHD

bsoplinger said:


> They're very nice for sleeping or napping. Not quite small enough that you could wear them if you're putting your head on a table to nap but if you've got something soft like a pillow they're fine for me. I liked how they sounded and the comfort that I bought a 2nd pair as a back up just because they are so inexpensive.



Yeah I've been using them with the small KZ spiral tips and they are very comfortable when sleeping. 

And also as a general suggestion, everyone that owns the Einsear T2 should definitely buy the KZ spiral tips for it, it's much more noise isolating than the stock ones and they also sport the same wide 5mm bore as the stock ones, which produces a better sound than normal 4mm narrow ones.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Yeah I've been using them with the small KZ spiral tips and they are very comfortable when sleeping.
> 
> And also as a general suggestion, everyone that owns the Einsear T2 should definitely buy the KZ spiral tips for it, it's much more noise isolating than the stock ones and they also sport the same wide 5mm bore as the stock ones, which produces a better sound than normal 4mm narrow ones.



Or better yet, the Tennmak version, which are superior to the KZ Spirals (aka Turbos aka Whirlwinds).

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1895#post-14061542

The KZs tear too easy (where indicated below) They may as well be made of tissue paper LOL. The Tennmaks are the real deal - significantly tougher.


----------



## boblauer

Going to give the tennmak a try, in my cart for anniv sale.


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Or better yet, the Tennmak version, which are superior to the KZ Spirals (aka Turbos aka Whirlwinds).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1895#post-14061542
> 
> The KZs tear too easy (where indicated below) They may as well be made of tissue paper LOL. The Tennmaks are the real deal - significantly tougher.



Lol true they do feel very soft and thin compared to my other tips.


----------



## TLDRonin

chivs688 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Could any of you guys give me a nice recommendation for a cheap great IEM for someone who listens to mainly EDM/Electronic music as well as a lot of podcasts? Also would use for gaming.
> 
> ...


I think T2 would be your best choice


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well @Nymphonomaniac sir

I saw your review on nicehck bro.

I want to ask specific things.

1. Well how wide is soundstage
2. How deep is soundstage
3. How clear are mids
4. How smooth is treble plus airy


Answer can be compared to your TOTL IEM in your collection


Well anybody can answer this, whoever have bro

Well. . I came in this bro hype recently
It destroys shure 215 and reaches 535 level(claims)

Well, I can see it is better than zst and es3....but by how much margin..

And how is soundstage.


Well I ask is I have zst, es3 and zsr.

But I want something more relaxed and detail a little better TinAudio T1. Well resolution is good, means what I am perceiving as detail is nicely presented but not enough after a home audition of dita dream with software bass boost.


TOTL means top of the line


----------



## SciOC

tomatosauce said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread has single handedly turned me into an IEM hoarder, which has not been ideal for my wallet . Anyway, @zazaboy, I too saw the sale on AliExpress on the TFZ King Pro and spent several hours in agony trying to decide whether to buy that or the IT01. I ended up choosing the iBasso IT01 for the reasons below, but please keep in mind how subjective some of the factors were (I am based in the US). This is my first IEM around the $100 price category so I put a little more research into it than I had time for.
> 
> 1) Sound quality. @dhruvmeena96 posted a comparison earlier with a strong preference for the King Pro. Based on that review alone, the TFZ would be the clear winner. However, from the IT01 thread, Massdrop discussion, posts by @ryanjsoo and @SciOC, and other review sites, I believe the difference in sound quality between the two may not be quite that large. More often than not, reviewers have who have tried both have written that the two are comparable and that ultimately, personal preference determines which one is "better."  To my amateur ears, it was reassuring to read that the vast majority of people who tried both have also been pleased with both. Therefore, I give the King Pro a slight edge here over the IT01, but I was reassured that I would not be led astray with either one.
> 
> ...


That's a very good summary, and as of today, tfz support has still not responded to me, BUT, the seller, lend me ur ears, is replacing the king pro for me....  So be choosey who you buy through with tfz....    We all know Paul@ibasso.com is always lurking around here, versus nobody apparently speaking any English at tfz....  They should really get some US reps...


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 20, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> Trn v20 is pretty cheap i doubt it sounds good



Ahem... why say that in this thread lmao, a lot of Chi-fi IEMs are cheap AND sound good! I believe if you're truly a participant in the Chi-fi journey you need to learn to take gambles and risks, as most of the time its hard to find reviews of a new China IEM. Sometimes you gotta take the plunge and be the first, luckily a lot of them are so cheap that it doesnt matter. Unless you hold on to every 5 euros like a squirrel holds onto a nut.

On the same note - something I thought I'd never do, quote myself:



> TRN v20 First Impressions - these sound so clear out of the box, good soundstage width, the cable is nice and light with no memory crap (although there's no cable cinch or clip included) , not keen on the built in ear guides but hey they kinda work just need time to adjust I guess.
> 
> Sound: Bass isn't overwhelming which is always a treat listening OOTB, good balance, instrument separation seems good and so does the resolution. The fit however is going to be an issue for me, nozzle is pretty thick so I need to find some really thin tips. Currently trying the medium Auvio tips, but they're too thick. I love the hypoallergenic coating on these IEMs, it's definitely something different. Feels nice and soft.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-993#post-14116477


----------



## Nikostr8

i think that my wallet is going to suffer  with the gearbest and aliexpress anniversary...


----------



## Holypal

Nikostr8 said:


> i think that my wallet is going to suffer  with the gearbest and aliexpress anniversary...



I saw some good deals too.


----------



## zazaboy

Lifted Andreas said:


> Ahem... why say that in this thread lmao, a lot of Chi-fi IEMs are cheap AND sound good! I believe if you're truly a participant in the Chi-fi journey you need to learn to take gambles and risks, as most of the time its hard to find reviews of a new China IEM. Sometimes you gotta take the plunge and be the first, luckily a lot of them are so cheap that it doesnt matter. Unless you hold on to every 5 euros like a squirrel holds onto a nut.
> 
> On the same note - something I'd thought I'd never do, quote myself:
> 
> ...



I will consider it if its not the same as trn v10.. I mean did they fix the terrible piercing in the highs.. give us more impressions


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 20, 2018)

Nikostr8 said:


> i think that my wallet is going to suffer  with the gearbest and aliexpress anniversary...



Yeah 8 more days to go, then it will be time for an AliExpress shopping spree.




zazaboy said:


> I will consider it if its not the same as trn v10.. I mean did they fix the terrible piercing in the highs.. give us more impressions



It's not, there no piercing highs at all. I was afraid of that as well, but my worry was for nothing. The highs are extended and are of great resolution, but no where near piercing or sibilant.

Edit: The v20 are on the burn-in rounds now for a couple of days at least, I will do a proper review with comparisons once the burn in is done and I've had time to get to know them a little. So far they have really impressed me, especially for the measly $16 I paid for them!


----------



## zazaboy

I am getting my bgvp ds1 v1 tommorow gonna leave my impressions ...


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> I am getting my bgvp ds1 v1 tommorow gonna leave my impressions ...



I doubt it will be better than your iBasso IT01 though...


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> I doubt it will be better than your iBasso IT01 though...



I dont have the ibasso it01 yet.. but I like bgvp ds v2 a lot .. so if bgvp ds1 is better .. its a win/win situation for me.. I like them even more then my old Pioneer SE-CH9T


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Slater said:


> I doubt it will be better than your iBasso IT01 though...



iBasso IT01 just seems to beat almost everything these days, I don't have a pair myself yet but they're on my list!


----------



## groucho69

Holypal said:


> I saw some good deals too.



Care to share?


----------



## paulindss (Mar 20, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> Care to share?



This seller Will have bgvp for 43$ in sale, with 5$ coupon that ae is giving in homepage they go for 37$.

I asked and he can't Tell wich version he has. But the general impression in the french forum is that V2 also worth the money. They usually sell for 55$. It's a 18$ discount.

Just sharing If anyone is interested. I'm wondering myself If It worth's to pay 18$ more in penon for v1.

Edit: forgot the link
BGVP DS1 New Hybrid Earphone 3.5mm MMCX HiFi Earphones Dual Balanced Armature 3 Unit Earphones OCC Metal Headset for IOS Android
http://s.aliexpress.com/mYvuyYfm?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## zazaboy

paulindss said:


> This seller Will have bgvp for 43$ in sale, with 5$ coupon that ae is giving in homepage they go for 37$.
> 
> I asked and he can't Tell wich version he has. But the general impression in the french forum is that V2 also worth the money. They usually sell for 55$. It's a 18$ discount.
> 
> ...



buy from penon if you can so that you can get the v1


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> buy from penon if you can so that you can get the v1



I'll wait for your impressions of v1, compared to V2.


----------



## PlantsmanTX (Mar 20, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> If you would fill out your profile it would help others to help you.  You have been in the ibasso thread so you know I love mine.  What IEMs do you have and why do you like or not like them. By the way, not everyone on headfi is a guy...
> 
> You ask so many questions about so many different ones.


I'd like to ask a question, if you don't mind. It seems you have both the Ibasso IT01 and the KEF M500. How do they compare?


----------



## liquidrats (Mar 20, 2018)

If you want to buy king pro, buy it from lendmeurears, they have really great support and able to process your warranty directly with TFZ in China.

Another option is via penonaudio but not sure about their support, should be good cause they have quite a good reputation


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Or better yet, the Tennmak version, which are superior to the KZ Spirals (aka Turbos aka Whirlwinds).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1895#post-14061542
> 
> The KZs tear too easy (where indicated below) They may as well be made of tissue paper LOL. The Tennmaks are the real deal - significantly tougher.



Thanks for the information and the link to the post where you said we could order all one size.  We put in an order today for the 9 pairs all in black medium.  Looking forward to trying them.



PlantsmanTX said:


> I'd like to ask a question, if you don't mind. It seems you have both the Ibasso IT01 and the KEF M500. How do they compare?



Wow.  I am not sure I know how to compare an IEM to a headphone.  What type of info are you looking for?  Do you have either?  Are you trying to decide between them?


----------



## Tweeters

zazaboy said:


> I dont have the ibasso it01 yet.. but I like bgvp ds v2 a lot .. so if bgvp ds1 is better .. its a win/win situation for me.. I like them even more then my old Pioneer SE-CH9T



How is the comfort/fit of the DS1?


----------



## PlantsmanTX

mbwilson111 said:


> Thanks for the information and the link to the post where you said we could order all one size.  We put in an order today for the 9 pairs all in black medium.  Looking forward to trying them.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I am not sure I know how to compare an IEM to a headphone.  What type of info are you looking for?  Do you have either?  Are you trying to decide between them?


I'm trying to decide between them. The last headphones I has were the Koss KSC75, and that was some years ago. At this point, the IEMs I have that are worth mentioning are the Fiio EX1 II, the Advanced S2000, and the Brainwavz B100. I like the Fiio best. I wouldn't normally go for headphones, but I've been seeing some raves here, and I can get them- the KEFs, that is- for $75 at the moment. I wonder how they compare with the Ibassos in terms of bass, mid, treble quality and imaging. Do the KEFs sound thick or thin in comparison? Sharp or more mellow?


----------



## mbwilson111

PlantsmanTX said:


> I'm trying to decide between them. The last headphones I has were the Koss KSC75, and that was some years ago. At this point, the IEMs I have that are worth mentioning are the Fiio EX1 II, the Advanced S2000, and the Brainwavz B100. I like the Fiio best. I wouldn't normally go for headphones, but I've been seeing some raves here, and I can get them- the KEFs, that is- for $75 at the moment. I wonder how they compare with the Ibassos in terms of bass, mid, treble quality and imaging. Do the KEFs sound thick or thin in comparison? Sharp or more mellow?



It has been awhile since I listened to the KEFs and I have not had the ibasso IT01 very long.  I have only had a chance to listen to a few albums with it so far.  What will be your source?  Will you be listening at home, commuting or...?   Almost 2AM here and I have other headphones on at the moment.  Earlier today I was listening to an IEM that had just arrived.  I will get back to you on this as soon as I can but that is a very good deal on the KEFs if they are new.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

mbwilson111 said:


> It has been awhile since I listened to the KEFs and I have not had the ibasso IT01 very long.  I have only had a chance to listen to a few albums with it so far.  What will be your source?  Will you be listening at home, commuting or...?   Almost 2AM here and I have other headphones on at the moment.  Earlier today I was listening to an IEM that had just arrived.  I will get back to you on this as soon as I can but that is a very good deal on the KEFs if they are new.


They're new, yes. I've read that they don't isolate that well, so I'd just use them at home. Thanks.


----------



## mbwilson111

PlantsmanTX said:


> They're new, yes. I've read that they don't isolate that well, so I'd just use them at home. Thanks.



In that case, I doubt they would disappoint.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 20, 2018)

*The Gorsun C3 "Music Shock - the Sound is Power"*
Paid $2.74 including shipping for these. Currently priced between $9 and $22. Trashed by audiobudget.com with a frequency response curve like a diving duck (my pair would have a totally different curve).

They are actually a pleasant surprise. With my usual third-party tips, they sound overly bassy but with the included (more open) tips, they sound just fine. Astonishingly good resolution, reasonable mids, nothing piercing...bass is amazingly focused and NOT overpowering. Sure, soundstage could be wider...and it has a spaghetti cable, but also a remote. And I had to use a channel identification track to figure which side was which...

Yes, you can listen to music with them, even complexly layered music such as big band with piano or a vocal septet. Fun iems with unexpected refinement!

And don't you forget: "THE SOUND IS POWER".


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> *The Gorsun C3 "Music Shock - the Sound is Power"*
> Paid $2.74 including shipping for these. Currently priced between $9 and $22. Trashed by audiobudget.com with a frequency response curve like a diving duck (my pair would have a totally different curve).
> 
> They are actually a pleasant surprise. With my usual third-party tips, they sound overly bassy but with the included (more open) tips, they sound just fine. Astonishingly good resolution, reasonable mids, nothing piercing...bass is amazingly focused and NOT overpowering. Sure, soundstage could be wider...and it has a spaghetti cable, but also a remote. And I had to use a channel identification track to figure which side was which...
> ...



It sell with the name of cowon em1 india


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *The Gorsun C3 "Music Shock - the Sound is Power"*



What's the teal blue "D" shaped silicone thing?


----------



## TLDRonin

Is there anyone who owns a Zhiyin Z5000 that can measure the frequency response? I'm very curious to see what it looks like


----------



## SciOC

liquidrats said:


> If you want to buy king pro, buy it from lendmeurears, they have really great support and able to process your warranty directly with TFZ in China.
> 
> Another option is via penonaudio but not sure about their support, should be good cause they have quite a good reputation


Thumbs up for this. Very glad I went through lend me ur ears for my king pro, otherwise I think I'd be up the river....   

They've been very good to deal with.


----------



## liquidrats (Mar 21, 2018)

SciOC said:


> Thumbs up for this. Very glad I went through lend me ur ears for my king pro, otherwise I think I'd be up the river....
> 
> They've been very good to deal with.


very friendly and top service, should try their in-house brand Alpha & Delta D6. Solid build and balance bright-ish sounding.


----------



## nders

Just had a brief listen to my friend's brand new (not burnt in) Kinera SEED (Yin) (Kinera said there's 2 versions, Yin is the first with a brighter sig, Yang will come later).

Build and cables are INCREDIBLE. Cable is detachablem feels very durable and the coiled DNA design exudes quality. The cable also adjusts really well when hooked around the ears (intended way of wearing the weirdly shaped 3d-printed housing SEED). The housing looks quite good too, and extremely light considering its size. Combination of these makes the IEM a bliss to wear.

As I am a warm-sounding person, the bright SEED's sound did not really make the cut for me though. There's very few reverb/air/texture to the low end. mids and highs are moderately detailed, but lacks airiness. Highs are somewhat energetic and sparkly, but the less-resolved details makes them feel a bit piercy occasionally to my sensitive ears. Soundstage is your typical takeaways at this price range. 

_(The above SQ part is written only after a very short listening session, and is in comparison to my Dunu DN2000, which cost way more, so the SEED itself actually is not as bad as it seems to be. Just that I don't know how to review something without a base/comparison  )_

Considering the 35 USD preorder price my friend paid though. It is quite a bargain for the bright people and those who love great cables and comfy wear.


----------



## eggnogg

Kz zs10 is up for presale, with coupon code u can get half the price.

2018 Newest KZ ZS10 Earphone hybird 4BA With Dynamic 10 Drivers HIFI headphones With Original package (Pre-sale)
http://s.aliexpress.com/rm6bIbme?fromSns=Copy to clipboard


----------



## vladstef

eggnogg said:


> Kz zs10 is up for presale, with coupon code u can get half the price.
> 
> 2018 Newest KZ ZS10 Earphone hybird 4BA With Dynamic 10 Drivers HIFI headphones With Original package (Pre-sale)
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rm6bIbme?fromSns=Copy to clipboard



I'd wait for other sellers, probably a few days away - might offer better prices.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

eggnogg said:


> Kz zs10 is up for presale, with coupon code u can get half the price.
> 
> 2018 Newest KZ ZS10 Earphone hybird 4BA With Dynamic 10 Drivers HIFI headphones With Original package (Pre-sale)
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rm6bIbme?fromSns=Copy to clipboard



Thanks bro.

Well the pic shows a better cable.
Well expect a better sounds and no crossover dips( zsr I mean to say )


----------



## HungryPanda

eggnogg said:


> Kz zs10 is up for presale, with coupon code u can get half the price.
> 
> 2018 Newest KZ ZS10 Earphone hybird 4BA With Dynamic 10 Drivers HIFI headphones With Original package (Pre-sale)
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rm6bIbme?fromSns=Copy to clipboard


 I keep away from this seller as they have a habit of offering items that are not in stock and let thing go past the limit date


----------



## Holypal

groucho69 said:


> Care to share?



TONEKING TS5 4BA With 1 DD: $120
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TON...rful-Gear-Custom-Made-Hybrid/32857310961.html

Rhythmos Super SD7 4BA+1DD: ~$125
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...r-Earphone-DJ-HIFI-Earphones/32825158212.html


----------



## eggnogg

vladstef said:


> I'd wait for other sellers, probably a few days away - might offer better prices.



i might do that as well


dhruvmeena96 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Well the pic shows a better cable.
> Well expect a better sounds and no crossover dips( zsr I mean to say )



i hope those huge PCB on the back is not just for show


HungryPanda said:


> I keep away from this seller as they have a habit of offering items that are not in stock and let thing go past the limit date



i'm not worry, as platinum member get instant refund.


----------



## zazaboy

Tweeters said:


> How is the comfort/fit of the DS1?



It is good .. I can get a good fit


----------



## vegetaleb

So it's 2018, are the BT Chinese iem bad or there are some jewels? A sort of KZ in BT


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 21, 2018)

vegetaleb said:


> So it's 2018, are the BT Chinese iem bad or there are some jewels? A sort of KZ in BT



I've not seen a worthwhile BT Chinese IEM mentioned for a long time, if at all.

You can get a lot of Chinese IEMs with a Bluetooth cable though, including KZ ZST/ZSR, Trn v20 etc ...

It really depends if you wanna risk $10 or whatever trying a Bluetooth cable. Why not I guess.

I will probably eventually get a Bluetooth cable for my v20 as I'm liking them A LOT already!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Creative aurvana trio......

Kills everything. TFZ king pro, iBasso it03

Triple driver with bio cellulose dynamic and magnesium alloy moving part in tweeter BA

149USD

Well to me, it sounded like bgvp ds1 v1 with smoother treble and more laid back mids......

Neutral and fast with whole sound relaxed but somehow resolve better and sound bigger


----------



## paulindss

eggnogg said:


> Kz zs10 is up for presale, with coupon code u can get half the price.
> 
> 2018 Newest KZ ZS10 Earphone hybird 4BA With Dynamic 10 Drivers HIFI headphones With Original package (Pre-sale)
> http://s.aliexpress.com/rm6bIbme?fromSns=Copy to clipboard


 
Wich code ?


----------



## Wiljen

I'll wait until some other sellers have the 10 posted as I think you are paying the "I want it first" tariff with that pre-order price.  My bet is once units are actually in-stock, they will drop by $15 or $20 to a more steady state price like the Zs6 did.


----------



## Slater (Mar 21, 2018)

vegetaleb said:


> So it's 2018, are the BT Chinese iem bad or there are some jewels? A sort of KZ in BT



If you like an L-shaped sound, the Meizu EP52 is great. Bassheads looking for a Bluetooth IEM, look no further.

Also, the TRN Bluetooth cable is great, and can be paired with your favorite 2-pin KZ IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well @Nymphonomaniac sir
> 
> I saw your review on nicehck bro.
> 
> ...


Hum, better or equal to triple drivers SE535, thats a very audacious statement...can't compare the BRO to them as I never heard them, just own the SE430, from what I remember they were brighter, bass was tighter but less impactfull and round, they have more details and better layering but a smaller soundstage and overall more displeasant soundsignature (I sell them back cause I did not like how they sound kinda dry and fowards).

So, the BRO now. Soundstage is quite immense and have enough air to feel deep too, layering is okay, not extraordinary tough. We have a U shaped sound signature with great bass impact even if little warm it do not feel too loose or boomy, its heavy bass with great transparency that let the mids breath enough, wich is impressive for this price range, cause I like the vocal even if little dark they still feel lively as I can confirmright now listening to Elina Duni quartet, were drum is very heavy, bass player is hearable but not very detailed, piano have good impact and sound good even when the signer is there. 
I would say the BRO have a rather laid back sound but with treble peak in highs region, so we got good micro details too, but very rarely they can sound a little harsh, like snare or cymbals, but more with treble heavy tracks or bright audio source, cause I will never say the BRO are too bright at all, or fowards sounding, just a push in upper mids and highs regions.

Compared to Tinaudio T2, they have a thicker bass but less detailed, a larger soundstage but less deep, less fowards and bright mids, and about same highs but T2 have better layering and clarity, little brighter as well.

Compared to Zhiyin Z5000, the BRO have a little smaller soundstage and feel less airy, it have less sub bass, feel little brighter but have less micro details and the mids are little more recessed.

I don't own the ZST, but I think that I read some people saying the Bro and ZST are similar...I prefer the BRO to the ZSR tough, wich I find little cold sounding even if soundstage is bigger.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, better or equal to triple drivers SE535, thats a very audacious statement...can't compare the BRO to them as I never heard them, just own the SE430, from what I remember they were brighter, bass was tighter but less impactfull and round, they have more details and better layering but a smaller soundstage and overall more displeasant soundsignature (I sell them back cause I did not like how they sound kinda dry and fowards).
> 
> So, the BRO now. Soundstage is quite immense and have enough air to feel deep too, layering is okay, not extraordinary tough. We have a U shaped sound signature with great bass impact even if little warm it do not feel too loose or boomy, its heavy bass with great transparency that let the mids breath enough, wich is impressive for this price range, cause I like the vocal even if little dark they still feel lively as I can confirmright now listening to Elina Duni quartet, were drum is very heavy, bass player is hearable but not very detailed, piano have good impact and sound good even when the signer is there.
> I would say the BRO have a rather laid back sound but with treble peak in highs region, so we got good micro details too, but very rarely they can sound a little harsh, like snare or cymbals, but more with treble heavy tracks or bright audio source, cause I will never say the BRO are too bright at all, or fowards sounding, just a push in upper mids and highs regions.
> ...




Well thanks bro.

I want to ask something.. A little technical but I need your imagination power.

If I add MandarinE symbio W tips. I will get increased Bass response with less roll off on sub Bass(due to very high isolation). And if I then I tame that bass back to the form when i used ordinary tips with EQ.

Well symbio tips isolate like hell so we get increased bass response overall, linearly clean mids with black background and airy treble(wide bore).

How fast can the bass get plus if I use custom cable, how will it affect the sound. 


I want to ask how can I improve this IEM. If It can be improved then I am 500% buying these for me


----------



## eggnogg (Mar 21, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Wich code ?



ask the seller, he got 200 coupon at disposal. idk how many of those left unclaimed.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*OH MY OH MY OH MY!*





*KZ ZS10* will be release MARCH 30 and isnow on presale here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...507.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.2c3964f7s84bwu

This is ultimately exciting even if (logically) this is the most expensive KZ iem yet. It cost around 65$ usd. But for a 5 drivers iem it can still be a BIG bargain!! Cable look of better quality, wich is much appreciate at this more serious price. I don't think I will be able to abstein myself from buying this ZS10....i'm even more excited about them than when ZS5 was release.

As well, Hotfi shop will sell the ZHIYIN Z5000 for 35$ for Aliexpress Anniversary sale. Hum. This is tooooo gooooood to be true!!


----------



## bunbunwang

With the sales that will come soon, should I get the Tin audio T2 or the zhiyin z5000? They're around the same price during the sale


----------



## zazaboy

I didnt like kz zs6 sound signature.. imho kz ate is much better .. I dont think kz zs10 gonna be huge improvement... I wouldnt buy for that price anyway...


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *KZ ZS10* will be release MARCH 30 and isnow on presale here:
> 
> Cable look of better quality, wich is much appreciate at this more serious price. I don't think I will be able to abstein myself from buying this ZS10....i'm even more excited about them than when ZS5 was release.



Looks like they are including the steel grey upgrade cable stock with the ZS10.


----------



## eggnogg

Nymphonomaniac said:


> *OH MY OH MY OH MY!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zs10 is only cost half of that for presale. I'm ordered one from hotfi.
And finally going to get z5000 too.


----------



## TLDRonin

hmm, Get the T2 or wait for ZS10 to drop in price and order from gearbest.....


----------



## TLDRonin

eggnogg said:


> ask the seller, he got 200 coupon at disposal. idk how many of those left unclaimed.


How did you get the coupon? Did you have to message the seller? I don't see it in the seller coupon list


----------



## eggnogg

TLDRonin said:


> How did you get the coupon? Did you have to message the seller? I don't see it in the seller coupon list



Just message hotfi directly, say you want the coupon for zs10, he will give the coupon via QR code. Scan it and done. 31 usd off that presale price. Limited only 200 coupon. 

I'm surprised the coupon is valid for all item in the store, if you order more than 62 usd. But if you use it to get other than zs10, he will ignore your order.


----------



## TLDRonin

eggnogg said:


> Just message hotfi directly, say you want the coupon for zs10, he will give the coupon via QR code. Scan it and done. 31 usd off that presale price. Limited only 200 coupon.
> 
> I'm surprised the coupon is valid for all item in the store, if you order more than 62 usd. But if you use it to get other than zs10, he will ignore your order.


That is pretty insane


I imagine that for $31, it will be cheaper than when/if gearbest get


----------



## hiflofi

I hope the KZ Z10 will be detailed like the ZS6.

By the way, are there any suggestions for chi fi earphones which have detail like the ZS6, or even more?


----------



## j0nb0y

hiflofi said:


> I hope the KZ Z10 will be detailed like the ZS6.
> 
> By the way, are there any suggestions for chi fi earphones which have detail like the ZS6, or even more?


Tin Audio T2 - Best I've owned yet!

I've also ordered KZ ZS10's with a pre-sale discount.... £21.50


----------



## TLDRonin

j0nb0y said:


> Tin Audio T2 - Best I've owned yet!
> 
> I've also ordered KZ ZS10's with a pre-sale discount.... £21.50


Woah, where you get them for 21.5 euros?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

hiflofi said:


> I hope the KZ Z10 will be detailed like the ZS6.
> 
> By the way, are there any suggestions for chi fi earphones which have detail like the ZS6, or even more?



Zs6 is not detailed, my friend, it is super sibilant snaring iem.

Just do slater mod


----------



## Slater

hiflofi said:


> I hope the KZ Z10 will be detailed like the ZS6.
> 
> By the way, are there any suggestions for chi fi earphones which have detail like the ZS6, or even more?



CI-880 are detailed


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 22, 2018)

guys, I have good news I got my bgvp ds1 v1 today ..and they are freaking awesome.. I never expected this but I finally found my lovely sound signature... everything is fixed in the bgvp ds1 v1 version ...here are my impressions.. comparison between bgvp ds1 v2 and bgvp ds1 v1 is the following: BETTER MIDS,GREAT SOUNDSTAGE, BETTER BASS. NO PIERCING HIGHS, EVERYTHING IS BALANCED..... INSTRUMENTS SOUND OUTSTANDING.. btw they sounding great on low res and high res files.. one of the big advantage of this iem it sound good with every track and poorly mastered tracks too... better then ever.. get it while you can.. I think I found my end game iem... I am very happy enjoying my music again... BIG THANKS TO @DarkZenith @dhruvmeena96 PEACE


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> guys, I have good news I got my bgvp ds1 v1 today ..and they are freaking awesome.. I never expected this but I finally found lovely sound signature... everything is fixed in the bgvp ds1 v1 version ...here are my impressions.. comparison between bgvp ds1 v2 and bgvp ds1 v1 is the following: BETTER MIDS,HUGE SOUNDSTAGE, BETTER BASS. NO PIERCING HIGHS, EVERYTHING IS BALANCED..... INSTRUMENTS SOUND OUTSTANDING.. btw they sounding great on low res and high res files.. one of the big advantage of this iem it sound good with every track and poorly mastered tracks too... better then ever.. get it while you can.. I think I found my end game iem... I am very happy enjoying my music again... BIG THANKS TO @DarkZenith @dhruvmeena96 PEACE


I'm very happy for you, @zazaboy.
Just to be clear : on Penon Audio site, "DS1" = V2 and "TN forum" = V1


----------



## jant71 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification, DZ.

So, BGVP has had some issue with tuning though they have done some good at times but if you fixed something and it is much better why are they selling the sub-par one. Nice Penon, just sneak in this second option but still selling something sub-par. Send them back and get credit for them. If they made a "fix" then BGVP take back the worse one so they are out and off the market. Why would V1 be the better version and when the listing went up it was just DS1 so that is V1. V2 has to be what came second so why are we calling it V1? Am I missing something and Penon is seemingly being vague to help sell but keep the consumers in the dark? They only made changes in the blue to talk about cables and say nothing about the SQ difference esp. when the names give you no clue like V1 and V2 might but TN Forum and DS1 give no clue.

I know things are tough and competitive out there but I've seen even Penon be a bit iffy on some things as of late. I've been with them since BBO was the only way to buy from them internationally. Service is fine just the way they list and represent some things.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 27, 2018)

The point is that 30$ is a crazy deal and that YES I will order a pair too and NOT wait for any reviews. *TOO DAMN TEMPTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hiflofi said:


> I hope the KZ Z10 will be detailed like the ZS6.
> 
> By the way, are there any suggestions for chi fi earphones which have detail like the ZS6, or even more?


I will suggest the PMV A01 MK2, they are the must detailed iem I own....and I can listen to them without feeling its a suicide attempt like with the ZS6


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Hey, I finally found a pair of working Sony MDR-W20G.
> 
> The 1st pair I found were beat up really bad, 1 side was blown, and the other side didn’t sound that great because the driver tuning filter was disintegrating (with the foam particles falling down inside of the driver). That’s probably what caused the one side to die.
> 
> ...



OH, did not read that!
Thats very nice man, so i wasn't hysterically impress for nothing hehe
Hope you find them for good price because I just can't find any other pair and on the net its crazy expensive, same price as an original Rembrandt painting.
I'm still addict about these, wich make me dangerously addict to vintage portable headphones stuffs...last one I find is the SONY MDR-W08, its like a more fowards sounding and less bassy version than W20G, easier to drive but they sound tinner...not bad at all tough.

 
What impress me about W20G is the kind of around your head airy soundstage, and a type of bass presence with some thickness to it that is very rare to find in sub-100$ earbuds (or perhaps impossible).
Right now I listen to them on my Xduoo XD-05 with Burson V5i-D OPamp upgrade at high gain and its quite spectacular, I really feel listening to an old vintage HIFI audio system, and its a gooooooood thing


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 22, 2018)

j0nb0y said:


> Not sure they're allowed to be mentioned on the board... Confirmation here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Nymphonomaniac said:


> The point is that 30$ is a crazy deal and that YES I will order a pair too and NOT wait for any reviews. *TOO DAMN TEMPTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





Looks like they're sold out as they don't even come up in the search anymore.

Grats to everyone who managed to order them!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lifted Andreas said:


> Looks like they're sold out as they dont come up in the search anymore.
> 
> Grats to everyone who managed to order them!


 
Quick search in .COM version....and they are still there bro. Ali search engine isn't the same depending country you select....always use the .COM version to have more search result.


----------



## zazaboy

Lifted Andreas said:


> Looks like they're sold out as they don't even come up in the search anymore.
> 
> Grats to everyone who managed to order them!



u need to search manual... go to to shop and select in categories .. I saw them yesterday but sometimes it doesnt show up in the search


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Quick search in .COM version....and they are still there bro. Ali search engine isn't the same depending country you select....always use the .COM version to have more search result.



I am using .COM, always.

 




zazaboy said:


> u need to search manual... go to to shop and select in categories .. I saw them yesterday but sometimes it doesnt show up in the search



Ah fair enough, because yesterday I tried finding them in the official KZ store and no luck.


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> The point is that 30$ is a crazy deal and that YES I will order a pair too and NOT wait for any reviews. *TOO DAMN TEMPTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Oh wow Im an idiot, thank you for the correction.


I will also guinea pig and pre order the ZS10. I have a gut feeling this will be something special


----------



## oyobass

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH, did not read that!
> Thats very nice man, so i wasn't hysterically impress for nothing hehe
> Hope you find them for good price because I just can't find any other pair and on the net its crazy expensive, same price as an original Rembrandt painting.
> I'm still addict about these, wich make me dangerously addict to vintage portable headphones stuffs...last one I find is the SONY MDR-W08, its like a more fowards sounding and less bassy version than W20G, easier to drive but they sound tinner...not bad at all tough.
> ...


I have the SONY MDR-W08. Surprisingly good sounding phones for the era they were made.


----------



## zazaboy

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I will suggest the PMV A01 MK2, they are the must detailed iem I own....and I can listen to them without feeling its a suicide attempt like with the ZS6



I didnt like the kz zs6 sound signature either... kz zs10 will be great gamble... they need to make something big this time..


----------



## TLDRonin

Doubt this applies to anyone here, but the Zhiyin Z5000 seems to pair horribly with the Sound Blaster X-Fi HD DAC/Amp..

EQing makes it sound nice again but I was in shock how much better the Z5000 sounds w/ the xduoo x3 sounds in comparison


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zazaboy said:


> I didnt like the kz zs6 sound signature either... kz zs10 will be great gamble... they need to make something big this time..


Yeah....still try to find a way to love them....I think modding them will be next step, use ''foamed silicone eartips'' it help tame treble peak a little....but all in all, there just something in a WHOLE I don't like....and I've been ''unfortunate'' to compare them with Campfire Audio Polaris (borrowed, cause if i'm here its cause I can't afford this type of iem), ZS6 just feel wrongly tuned after that, like if all was trown in your face in a congested way, with compressed layering and lot of mixed up details...hard to explain, but I was suffocating with ZS6, even if soundstage is wide it lack air and deepness and feel too mixed up in treble, like if all drivers was push artificialy. Did not feel that type of difference with ZS5V1, Z5000 or Tinaudio T2.
ZSR feel less congested and more airy than ZS6, but there still....a dry fowards grainy presentation that lack musical smoothness and thickness IMO So I really hope the ZS10 will have a more mellow presentation....I begin to became afraid of BA drivers cause of extra harshness they can give. But HOPE is always alive.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH, did not read that!
> Thats very nice man, so i wasn't hysterically impress for nothing hehe
> Hope you find them for good price because I just can't find any other pair and on the net its crazy expensive, same price as an original Rembrandt painting.
> I'm still addict about these, wich make me dangerously addict to vintage portable headphones stuffs...last one I find is the SONY MDR-W08, its like a more fowards sounding and less bassy version than W20G, easier to drive but they sound tinner...not bad at all tough.
> ...



I know you only paid a dollar or two at a thrift store for yours, but I was not that lucky on my 2nd pair (the working ones).

I got my "brand new" pair for $25 shipped, which is a steal compared to the ridiculous prices these sell for!

It would be nice to go back to 1995 and load up on these, because they cost $10 new at any electronics store. Although if I could go back to 1995, I would rather load up on Apple stock instead LOL


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Doubt this applies to anyone here, but the Zhiyin Z5000 seems to pair horribly with the Sound Blaster X-Fi HD DAC/Amp..
> 
> EQing makes it sound nice again but *I was in shock how much better the Z5000 sounds w/ the xduoo x3 sounds in comparison*



I was considering getting these for the anniversary sale. Haven't decided 100% yet...


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> I was considering getting these for the anniversary sale. Haven't decided 100% yet...


If you like/want to try a dark signature, I would wholeheartedly recommend it. Bass extension is unlike anything I've heard, granted my collection is still pretty small.

I'm currently in the process of finding a perfect eq to open up the upper mids and treble, without taking away the amazing low end. Being able to see the frequency chart of the Z5000s would probably make this a whole lot easier..

On another note, I tried the mod of sealing the back vents, and was frankly disgusted with how it sounded. It essentially just deleted the bass, which is what this IEM was designed around.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

jant71 said:


> Thanks for the clarification, DZ.
> 
> So, BGVP has had some issue with tuning though they have done some good at times but if you fixed something and it is much better why are they selling the sub-par one. Nice Penon, just sneak in this second option but still selling something sub-par. Send them back and get credit for them. If they made a "fix" then BGVP take back the worse one so they are out and off the market. Why would V1 be the better version and when the listing went up it was just DS1 so that is V1. V2 has to be what came second so why are we calling it V1? Am I missing something and Penon is seemingly being vague to help sell but keep the consumers in the dark? They only made changes in the blue to talk about cables and say nothing about the SQ difference esp. when the names give you no clue like V1 and V2 might but TN Forum and DS1 give no clue.
> 
> I know things are tough and competitive out there but I've seen even Penon be a bit iffy on some things as of late. I've been with them since BBO was the only way to buy from them internationally. Service is fine just the way they list and represent some things.



Not a penon issue

Sometimes companies love to screw their product and tell that older was bad.


Imagine v1 as engineering sample and v2 as consumer sample

V1 is tuned better 


On DS1


----------



## wijnands

Just got the Fiio EM3K in. Big step up from the monk plus in my opinion. Much more balanced sound, nice soundstage, good seperation. Lows are there and not skinny but nowhere near as present as the monk.s Highs were a touch sibilant at first but after half an hour that's already gone

I like these, very well designed and constructed and that's resulted in a good product with a likeable sound. If this is typical for them I'm really curious about hter in-ears


----------



## n1kk1

ALIEXPRESS ANNIVERSARY SALE in 6 DAYS!


----------



## chivs688 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys, will be my first time ordering from Aliexpress this coming Anniversary sale, and I’m looking at grabbing a pair of the Tin Audio T2’s after recommendations here.

Searching on AE quite a few versions of the T2’s show up. Are these just different sellers all selling the same IEM? Or are there differences in the earphones they’re actually selling?

Following that, would someone be able to link me the best/most reliable seller to go with? (Assume it’s one of the ones that have sold the most units (****) but there’s a couple and want to be 100% sure.)

Thanks!


----------



## n1kk1

chivs688 said:


> Hi guys, will be my first time ordering from Aliexpress this coming Anniversary sale, and I’m looking at grabbing a pair of the Tin Audio T2’s after recommendations here.
> 
> Searching on AE quite a few versions of the T2’s show up. Are these just different sellers all selling the same IEM? Or are there differences in the earphones they’re actually selling?
> 
> ...



NiceHCK/**** cant go wrong with those bro. Imma get the T2s from nicehck tho, its cheaper.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TLDRonin said:


> If you like/want to try a dark signature, I would wholeheartedly recommend it. Bass extension is unlike anything I've heard, granted my collection is still pretty small.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of finding a perfect eq to open up the upper mids and treble, without taking away the amazing low end. Being able to see the frequency chart of the Z5000s would probably make this a whole lot easier..
> 
> On another note, I tried the mod of sealing the back vents, and was frankly disgusted with how it sounded. It essentially just deleted the bass, which is what this IEM was designed around.



Whats strange and addictive about Z5000 is that they are perhaps dark a little...but with SPArKLe...and everything is clean too. With bright analytical sound source like the Ibasso DX90 its just incredible. Hard to tell, but I feel this type of sound can't be found in budget IEM, because it feel perfect in its special kind of musicality. I really appreciate the mids on those, having using them all day long I try to be very critical and confirm that it lack ''teeth'' a little to mids and highs, wich is perhaps what you talk about upper mids treble. Yeah, but at the same time....i'm afraid any change will kill the smooth but muscular presentation of Z5000. I compare them to Hifiman RE2000 and because it have topology drivers its able to had some treble push on specific frequencies range, but it make the RE2000 more prompt to displeasant (but rare) sibilance as well.  Did you try the Z5000 with memory foam tips?


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 22, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Whats strange and addictive about Z5000 is that they are perhaps dark a little...but with SPArKLe...and everything is clean too. With bright analytical sound source like the Ibasso DX90 its just incredible. Hard to tell, but I feel this type of sound can't be found in budget IEM, because it feel perfect in its special kind of musicality. I really appreciate the mids on those, having using them all day long I try to be very critical and confirm that it lack ''teeth'' a little to mids and highs, wich is perhaps what you talk about upper mids treble. Yeah, but at the same time....i'm afraid any change will kill the smooth but muscular presentation of Z5000. I compare them to Hifiman RE2000 and because it have topology drivers its able to had some treble push on specific frequencies range, but it make the RE2000 more prompt to displeasant (but rare) sibilance as well.  Did you try the Z5000 with memory foam tips?


Yes, I’m using memory foam tips.

For EQ, I’m doing pretty minor changes (nothing more than 1.5). I’m finding the sound opening a lot more without losing the special low end sound


Makes songs feel a bit less crowded and clearer but still very warm, if that makes sense


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Whats strange and addictive about Z5000 is that they are perhaps dark a little...but with SPArKLe...and everything is clean too. With bright analytical sound source like the Ibasso DX90 its just incredible. Hard to tell, but I feel this type of sound can't be found in budget IEM, because it feel perfect in its special kind of musicality. I really appreciate the mids on those, having using them all day long I try to be very critical and confirm that it lack ''teeth'' a little to mids and highs, wich is perhaps what you talk about upper mids treble. Yeah, but at the same time....i'm afraid any change will kill the smooth but muscular presentation of Z5000. I compare them to Hifiman RE2000 and because it have topology drivers its able to had some treble push on specific frequencies range, but it make the RE2000 more prompt to displeasant (but rare) sibilance as well.  Did you try the Z5000 with memory foam tips?



Always nice to hear that beautiful treble spikes in something that costs 2K$. Dear lord. Their re400 handles treble really nicely (and its 25$ on sale from time to time...)


----------



## zazaboy

are the HiFiMAN RE400 on aliexpress legit ones... the price is 40 bucks... atm ?


----------



## vladstef (Mar 22, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> are the HiFiMAN RE400 on aliexpress legit ones... the price is 40 bucks... atm ?



I don't think that there are fake re400 out there. I bought mine from joybuy and they have been legit, costed 22$ at the time. It was one of the most valuable packages you could get, of anything, ever...
A bunch of tips, carry case, shirt clip, replaceable front filters (6 pairs in total).


----------



## Perception

For people looking for Tin Audio T2s, this is a pretty good deal coming up with the sale.
2017 TIN Audio T2 In Ear Earphone Double Dynamic Drive HIFI Bass Earphone DJ Metal 3.5mm Earphone Headset With MMCX
http://s.aliexpress.com/BvIFNZ3q?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## nders

Hey guys. Since the Ali sale is coming. I wanted to find a replacement for my udac from Ali. Does anyone have good recommendations for a dac that:

1. Accept signal  with USB and powered by USB
2. Have a serviceable headphone jack 
3. Have preamp / line out rca
? 

So far the only option from China I've seen is the smsl m3. Which sort of have mixed reviews about them....


----------



## n1kk1

Tinaudio T2 or Zhiyin Z5000? Need to decide before sale starts lol


----------



## snip3r77

Perception said:


> For people looking for Tin Audio T2s, this is a pretty good deal coming up with the sale.
> 2017 TIN Audio T2 In Ear Earphone Double Dynamic Drive HIFI Bass Earphone DJ Metal 3.5mm Earphone Headset With MMCX
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BvIFNZ3q?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard



Add to cart. Thanks


----------



## zazaboy

If you want bass get z5000... Otherwise get the tin audio t2


----------



## n1kk1

Ff up question, what comply tips would fit into the tinaudio t2? Ty


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 27, 2018)

Hotfi says they will ship out the ZS10s on March 30th.


Is hotfi getting the stock first or something?

*EDIT:*I just talked to hotfi, KZ ships to sellers on the 30th. They are probably the same wait time


----------



## dondonut (Mar 23, 2018)

First I'll try to contribute, then my question. I'm a huge noob with audioterms, bear with me.
Got the Einsear T2 and BW-ES1 recently. Love both, though I might prefer the T2 SQ-wise. The BW-ES1 sound slightly too full/forward for me, compared to the T2. The einsears sound a bit cleaner I gues. Do note I only removed the foams from the BW-ES1, have yet to mod them further. I expect the BW-ES1 sound signature will be more similar to the einsear once I mod them. The cable of the BW is nicer tho, less prone to tangling and the slider is great. The E-mi Ci880 I got recently unfortunately had missmatched drivers and were prone to too much sibilance / harshness for me.

On to my question, I'm eyeing a more high end chifi pair for the upcoming ali sale. Like many, I'm considering the tin audio T2. I also noted the Lkr i8 have a good discount and are similarly priced.They are both supposedly neutral sounding and punch way above their price level. Anyone got both and can compare? (sq, signature, comfort)

I listen to most mainstrean genres (hip-hop, pop, some indie, some rock, some acoustical stuff).

Furthermore, if I'll end with the tin audio T2's, I'll probably order a BT cable. The ones that interest me atm are the TRN cable or the NiceHCK B1. Any other tips?

Edit: put my current stuff in my signature, might help for me with understanding your advice/comparisons


----------



## dhruvmeena96

n1kk1 said:


> Tinaudio T2 or Zhiyin Z5000? Need to decide before sale starts lol



Well zhiyin z5000 for phantom bass(well bass is not extreme basshead level but these Tesla driver are tuned in keeping bass in mind, well these small babies don't know the term roll off.....they can extend up to 4Hz audible or more like feeling bass) and have good mids and treble.

But QC is bad as mine turned hazy and my friend's version is still rocking.


TinAudio T2....well simply, it slayed all iem in term of tuning.

It is a average mean of diffuse field and Harmon kardon response.

Slightly more amount of bass than ety er4xr(the bass version I am talking....the XR). These sounds very clean, smooth to top notch treble line with a very little emphasis on cymbal 8k to 11k....so that cymbal don't sound soft. And in soundstage, they are bigger than ety but smaller than zhiyin(t2 lacks in limitless depth than zhiyin provides)

T2 is airy stage while z5000 is closed hall-ish stage with bass.

T2 is more extended but a little bright for those who are coming for consumer level iem.

Well, @Slater @Nymphonomaniac @zazaboy @CoiL 

I actually listened to unique melody mason v3(if not budget, these are still Chinese iem) and the staff was like....sir please close your eyes



(Holy ***, what in the *beep* sound is this)

Well simply, it slayed my u18 like it is a kid.

It is not about soundstage(well it was like soundscape...no wall, complete euphoria)

But signature and speed....it was laid back neutral with tinge of warmth, but speed of overall music was just too fast for me...Fastest iem(bass was though a little slower than u18 but snares and everything was like they are timed to stop)


One of a kind experience


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/knowles/GV-32830-000/423-1419-ND/7035240

quad armature set for 65usd

a pair for 130usd

arcylic print for 40usd

one more swfk set for 30usd



long and large tube for swfk and normal dual tubing for GV driver.

well just to gain up the GV 12.5khz response to real 22khz


----------



## Wiljen

dondonut said:


> Edit: put my current stuff in my signature, might help for me with understanding your advice/comparisons



First off, welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet.

Second, it would be helpful to have your sources listed in your signature too as different headphones will pair with different sources and without knowing if you are running something low powered like a cell phone or something with power to spare like the Opus #2 it can be hard to accurately give advice.


----------



## dheepak10

What's the best foam size for Tin Audio T2 and **** XBA 6in1 amongst T100 / T200 / T400? Thank You!


----------



## Wiljen

dheepak10 said:


> What's the best foam size for Tin Audio T2 and **** XBA 6in1 amongst T100 / T200 / T400? Thank You!



Memory serves the t400 for the 6in1 but wait for somebody else to confirm as mine got given away sometime back so I don't have them to look at.


----------



## dondonut

Wiljen said:


> First off, welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet.
> 
> Second, it would be helpful to have your sources listed in your signature too as different headphones will pair with different sources and without knowing if you are running something low powered like a cell phone or something with power to spare like the Opus #2 it can be hard to accurately give advice.



Good call, I edited my signature. I don't have an amp unfortunately so yeah, I'm looking for something that's not too hard to drive


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well zhiyin z5000 for phantom bass(well bass is not extreme basshead level but these Tesla driver are tuned in keeping bass in mind, well these small babies don't know the term roll off.....they can extend up to 4Hz audible or more like feeling bass) and have good mids and treble.
> 
> But QC is bad as mine turned hazy and my friend's version is still rocking.
> 
> ...



T2 or Zhiyin ? If I feel that zs5v1 is not sibilant, do you think I'd be fine with t2?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Yes, ofcourse, more of a normal kurtosis than kz5v1

High kurtosis number means sharp high peak with small width(like a sharp peak)

Low kurtosis means more of leveled hill


----------



## Nikostr8

Just received the yersen fen-2000, tonight when i arrive home ill try them and compare them with my kz zs3.

Cant wait to go home already!!


----------



## zazaboy

I still need to wait couple of days to get the yersen fen-2000


----------



## HarryTheCaveman

dheepak10 said:


> What's the best foam size for Tin Audio T2 and **** XBA 6in1 amongst T100 / T200 / T400? Thank You!



The included foam tips are medium T200 4mm internal 12.5mm external. I bought a pair of large T400 4.9mm internal 13.5mm external because I didn't measure properly but it's worked out pretty well as they're slightly easier to put on, they don't come off in my ears and you can slide them slightly further onto the nozzle.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well zhiyin z5000 for phantom bass(well bass is not extreme basshead level but these Tesla driver are tuned in keeping bass in mind, well these small babies don't know the term roll off.....they can extend up to 4Hz audible or more like feeling bass) and have good mids and treble.
> 
> But QC is bad as mine turned hazy and my friend's version is still rocking.
> 
> ...


Okay now you begin to alarm me about Z5000 QC, as I got 2 different pair I will toroughly compare them to see if the one I use everyday since about 3 months sound different.

UM V3! What....2600$ 12drivers IEM sure should give a crazy hearing experience. I participate to a contest to win them but it look like nobody win it finally (?). So sound lack decay but have very fast impact, hum, perhaps it permit to give extra resolution to the cost of making it sound less realist. Anyway, this is a way too pricey IEM and we must be ULTRA severe with IEM above 1K. 
Whats the best IEM under 1K you try or own bro?
I just write a review of the Campfire Audio Polaris wich I feel is a rightly priced high end IEM, but I wish there were a 2 years warranty at least, but Campfire say they will repair at low cost any of there IEM, wich is a sign of respect for there consumers.

Anyway, in every price range we search for exception, and the 50-150$ price bracket is where miracle can happen in term of sound value, I think I will try news stuffs in Ali sale, hope to find something that excite me as much as Z5000 or Tinaudio T2. I have hope in KZ ZS10, but no illusion neither....but who know?


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 23, 2018)

a iem to look out for in ali sale..  Hisenior H1 https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...4739-4245-9761-4bc2c3497b5d&priceBeautifyAB=0

another iem

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/New-...id=b7c4a435-c534-4b88-8ab5-c3b70ccd0b96&tpp=1


----------



## HungryPanda

A nice double silicone tip on my Yersen Fen-2000 and it sounds amazing


----------



## Lifted Andreas

HungryPanda said:


> A nice double silicone tip on my Yersen Fen-2000 and it sounds amazing



I got some Mee double flange tips, I wonder if those would fit. What's the sound on then like with dual tips? How's the comfort?

I'm tempted to order the Fen-2000 during the sale, or the KZ ZSR. Not sure yet!


----------



## toddy0191

HungryPanda said:


> A nice double silicone tip on my Yersen Fen-2000 and it sounds amazing



Double flange?

Got mine yesterday and have been listening with large foams but was searching for my double flange tips as thought they would pair well. 

Loving them so far,  a little bright occasionally, but overall quite balanced with very detailed mids.


----------



## HungryPanda

I find the double flange tips give a much better bass response


----------



## paulindss

@zazaboy 

Now that you have heard both ds1 v1 and V2, you would say that v1 worth's 18$ more ? or, let me put in a better way as price is relative. You would say that v1 is 31% better ? Kinda especific i know but... Anyway.


----------



## paulindss

Aipinchun Earphone Audio Cable Plating-Silver Wire Replacement for MMCX Headphone for Shure SE215 SE315 SE425 SE535 SE846 UE900
http://s.aliexpress.com/bIb2MJBf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Seraching for a cheap cable in ae to maybe pair with z5000 and Found these. They look awesome. For 12$, but IF, i grab a z5000 i am going for the cheap as possible cable lol.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 23, 2018)

paulindss said:


> @zazaboy
> 
> Now that you have heard both ds1 v1 and V2, you would say that v1 worth's 18$ more ? or, let me put in a better way as price is relative. You would say that v1 is 31% better ? Kinda especific i know but... Anyway.



its much better man I wouldnt buy bgvp ds v2 if I knew about bgvp ds1 v1.. v2 has the same pierce like kz zs6 which I dislike.. other then its a great iem


----------



## TLDRonin

paulindss said:


> Aipinchun Earphone Audio Cable Plating-Silver Wire Replacement for MMCX Headphone for Shure SE215 SE315 SE425 SE535 SE846 UE900
> http://s.aliexpress.com/bIb2MJBf?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> 
> Seraching for a cheap cable in ae to maybe pair with z5000 and Found these. They look awesome. For 12$, but IF, i grab a z5000 i am going for the cheap as possible cable lol.


You can get a KZ MMCX cable for like 7 or 8 bucks


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay now you begin to alarm me about Z5000 QC, as I got 2 different pair I will toroughly compare them to see if the one I use everyday since about 3 months sound different.



It sounded like he was just complimenting the Z5000 in the last post


----------



## paulindss

TLDRonin said:


> You can get a KZ MMCX cable for like 7 or 8 bucks



This brand has one in that price, i Would aboud KZ cable as they turn green


----------



## Nikostr8

Does any of the yersen fen 2000 has problem  detaching the mmcx cable? My right earphone its impossible to detach, the left meanwhile its really easy.

Im afraid of breaking it being too forceful so i just stop trying.


----------



## TLDRonin

paulindss said:


> This brand has one in that price, i Would aboud KZ cable as they turn green


Strange, I've had one for 2 months and haven't had any issues with oxidizing


----------



## riffrafff

TLDRonin said:


> Strange, I've had one for 2 months and haven't had any issues with oxidizing



I think some folks experience the "greening" and some don't.  I suspect inconsistent silver-plating (i.e. poor QC of the outsourced wire supplier).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

zazaboy said:


> its much better man I wouldnt buy bgvp ds v2 if I knew about bgvp ds1 v1.. v2 has the same pierce like kz zs6 which I dislike.. other then its a great iem


Give me link to buy ds1 v1

Both of my pair are with my bro and sis


----------



## paulindss

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Give me link to buy ds1 v1
> 
> Both of my pair are with my bro and sis


 
Just Go for penon and select tn version


----------



## boblauer

TLDRonin said:


> Strange, I've had one for 2 months and haven't had any issues with oxidizing


My spc cable from KZ for my ZST is very green where I loop it over my ears while walking. I've got a nice 8 core from Jim NICEHck along with a T2 waiting for the 28th. Need a new travel/work IEM. I've got some stuff I need to sell that I just don't use. I trying to cut back to 5 or 6 only and concentrate on nicer units I like. Feel like a hoarder sometimes.


----------



## zazaboy

yeah get of penon u can select it now


----------



## ruk84

Hey guys. So I’ve landed at Tokyo, and today, was at e-earphones Akihabara. What can I say ? It’s pretty damn awesome. Sadly I couldn’t spend a lot of time there.. my son was nagging me to leave.. got my self a pioneer CH9T though


----------



## dhruvmeena96

paulindss said:


> Just Go for penon and select tn version


Well thanks


----------



## Slater (Mar 24, 2018)

ruk84 said:


> Hey guys. So I’ve landed at Tokyo, and today, was at e-earphones Akihabara. What can I say ? It’s pretty damn awesome. Sadly I couldn’t spend a lot of time there.. my son was nagging me to leave.. got my self a pioneer CH9T though



Kon'nichiwa!

Mind saying what you paid for the CH9T?

Ah, the joy of kids  I'll bet if you were at one of those insane sensory-overload Japanese toy stores where literally every square inch is jammed with toys/robots/figures/capsules, he wouldn't be nagging you to leave LOL




There's even a famous toy store with the fitting name of "Toy Anxiety" haha:


----------



## zazaboy

guys who are getting the bgvp ds1 v1 .. u need to tweak with equalizer to get the full potential of this gems


----------



## Nikostr8 (Mar 24, 2018)

So far im enjoying the yersen a lot. Im not an expert in this topic but ii can say that this iem sounds  better and louder than my zs3, the housing is made of metal and the construction is really solid.
Its really small but the power of this thing is amazing.

About comfort, i tried them with the cable over the ear and i felt as if i wasnt using any earphone (using S-size starlines tips). really really comfortable for my small ears( i think i have in my opinion) 10/10.

For 18 euro i got:

the earphones
2mmcx cables without mic(1of them has memory wire like kzs cables)
3pairs of silicone tips
3pair of foam tips
3pairs of silicone tips with filter
1hard case.

I think that all the accesories are already worth such amount so in my opinion this iem is unbeatable in this aspect. 10/10.

As i said before im new to this world of audio so my review is not that deep in terms of sound , i apologize.
I think that im going to enjoy this iem for a long time.

PS: I ordered them with an extra kz mmcx cable which i destroyed trying  to detach it from the right monitor LOL.

PS2: If someone wants more pictures just tell me.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Wow, the Fen-2000 are sooo on my list for the sale. Hearing more and more good stuff about them. 

@Nikostr8 So is that the default cable they come with? What's the sound like to you?


----------



## HungryPanda

The cables that come with the Yersen are so nice I use one of them on my Pioneer SE-CH9T


----------



## Nikostr8

Lifted Andreas said:


> Wow, the Fen-2000 are sooo on my list for the sale. Hearing more and more good stuff about them.
> 
> @Nikostr8 So is that the default cable they come with? What's the sound like to you?


yes this is one of the 2 cables , the other one its identical with the addition of memory wire. 

not being an expert of the topic , i think they sound warmer and brighter than the zs3 (and louder , a lot) im sorry i cant provide more information about this i dont know how  to explain it .

for 18 euro (16 with the anniversary, even less with coupons) u get a really nice pack with a lot of accesories ( even the case for transport) and metal housings

. honestly i cant ask for more.


----------



## zazaboy

Nikostr8 said:


> So far im enjoying the yersen a lot. Im not an expert in this topic but ii can say that this iem sounds  better and louder than my zs3, the housing is made of metal and the construction is really solid.
> Its really small but the power of this thing is amazing.
> 
> About comfort, i tried them with the cable over the ear and i felt as if i wasnt using any earphone (using S-size starlines tips). really really comfortable for my small ears( i think i have in my opinion) 10/10.
> ...



how is the bass on the yersen-2000 .. would like to know if I can improve it ... if it isnt bass heavy... ..... and is it piercing at some tracks ???


----------



## zazaboy

@Lifted Andreas are the trn v20 bassheavy headphones ? can they reach basslevels with eq?


----------



## Nikostr8

zazaboy said:


> how is the bass on the yersen-2000 .. would like to know if I can improve it ... if it isnt bass heavy... ..... and is it piercing at some tracks ???


i havent burnt them that much but i get the feeling that they are not that bass heavy , felt that mids and highs were a bit more dominant (this doesnt mean that the bass its non existent , i would say that it has the correct amount  ).

about the piercing , i havent feel it yet ( i havent tested that much yet though so maybe it appears in the future).

hope it helps you , i tried to provide a bit more "technical" info.


----------



## Adide

People looking for a good MMCX cable at a decent price should have a look at this one.

It's a 4 strands braid high purity 6n single cystal occ copper in 4 colors.
Very soft and ergonomic, tight mmcx connectors, preformed earguide tubes (no wire). It lacks a chin slider (no biggie) and metal jack if you're into more profi look (a even lesser biggie). Good strain relifes. MMCX connectors are angled so first figure out if that fits with your setup. Got them for my TNT and I'm satisfied.
Several sellers have them so it must be an OEM.

New NICEHCK MMCX Cable 3.5mm 6N High Purity OCC Single Crystal Copper Plated Silver Colorful Cable Earphone Cable Free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/jEreaQBR?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## ruk84

Slater said:


> Kon'nichiwa!
> 
> Mind saying what you paid for the CH9T?
> 
> ...



Haha we did . Turned so many eggs lol. Anyway there was this brand called intime that intrigued me. Tested intime go. Cost about 12k Yen, anyone heard of it ?


----------



## Slater (Mar 24, 2018)

ruk84 said:


> Haha we did . Turned so many eggs lol. Anyway there was this brand called intime that intrigued me. Tested intime go. Cost about 12k Yen, anyone heard of it ?



Wait, you paid 12k yen ($114 usd) for the CH9T? Or is that for the Intime Go?

The Intime sounds pretty cool - uses a patented ceramic tweeter. And it comes with SpinFits stock.

Sore wa hijō ni kūru nau wa ̄ !


----------



## ruk84

Slater said:


> Wait, you paid 12k yen ($114 usd) for the CH9T? Or is that for the Intime Go?
> 
> The Intime sounds pretty cool - uses a patented ceramic tweeter. And it comes with SpinFits stock.
> 
> Sore wa hijō ni kūru nau wa ̄ !



Nope, I paid 8k for the earphones.. intime go costs 12k..


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Sore wa hijō ni kūru nau wa ̄ !


Wait, what are you trying to say?


----------



## toddy0191

Listening to the Yersen Fen 2000s via my Xduoo X3 with large foams,  I have to say that these are the audio bargain of the century for me.

Detailed across the board and balanced.  I wouldn't call them V shaped like audiobudget but do agree with him that they sound fantastic.

2x MMCX cables,  3 sets of tips (silicone,  foams and silicone with filters built in) and a case for £16.

They are metal and quite weighty,  but still very comfortable.

Listening to Bjork's Hope from Volta, which I'm my opinion is an amazing test track for soundstage,  imaging,  bass and mids,  they sound AMAZING!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

HungryPanda said:


> The cables that come with the Yersen are so nice I use one of them on my Pioneer SE-CH9T



The cable does look really nice!

I'm really impressed with the 2pin cable I got with the v20 too!




zazaboy said:


> @Lifted Andreas are the trn v20 bassheavy headphones ? can they reach basslevels with eq?



Yeah I believe you can, as long as you can get a decent seal.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

hi guys. i read all pages but confused a little.
what do you prefer amongst these:
zhiyin z5000 ( some qc issues)
bgvp ds1 tnforum vs 
tinaudio t2 ( flatter one )
and if you have say another earphone like 100 usd is welcome too.


----------



## snip3r77

So what are you guys getting for Aliexpress Sales? Esp those that are FoTM with huge discounts. Thanks


----------



## kp1821

Having the TINAudio T2 i like them a lot however they are a bit bright for me. I like the mids and sub bass,  bass could have been a bit better but don't mind that much. I wear them with wide silicone bores and i find the not so good isolation more healthy for my ears. Was wondering if there is anything that sounds more neutral as an upgrade.


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 25, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> So what are you guys getting for Aliexpress Sales? Esp those that are FoTM with huge discounts. Thanks



Looking at a few things, honestly there's too much I want. I could probably spend like $100 and still not get everything haha 

Currently considering:

Yersen Fen-2000
KZ ZS10
KZ HDS3
OKCSC 2-pin balanced 2.5mm cable
Tin Audio T2


----------



## snip3r77

Lifted Andreas said:


> Looking at a few things, honestly there's too much I want. I could probably spend like $100 and still not get everything haha
> 
> Currently considering:
> 
> ...



I'm looking at this currently.

If you're spending $100, I would suggest you get 1 not 5 ( most are sidegrades unless you have a lot of cash )


----------



## snip3r77

Ders Olmaz said:


> hi guys. i read all pages but confused a little.
> what do you prefer amongst these:
> zhiyin z5000 ( some qc issues)
> bgvp ds1 tnforum vs
> ...



Ups for reply. Currently leaning on T2


----------



## dhruvmeena96

snip3r77 said:


> Ups for reply. Currently leaning on T2


Bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum edition

Completely throws T2 technically. Have better bass response(faster yet adequate) clean and smooth mids and treble. It is a fast iem

T2 scores more in signature and quality construction. T2 is metal you know.


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> *Bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum edition*
> 
> Completely throws T2 technically. Have better bass response(faster yet adequate) clean and smooth mids and treble. It is a fast iem
> 
> T2 scores more in signature and quality construction. T2 is metal you know.



You have both? Where to get this?


----------



## boblauer

I'm looking at Tinaudio T2, extra mmcx cable, kz starline wide bores. Trying to be good, had a half dozen other things bit removed them.


----------



## weedophile

snip3r77 said:


> Ups for reply. Currently leaning on T2


Bro, the T2 i think @liquidrats say the isolation buay sai leh, so prob a skip for me, even though super tempted. Leaning towards the ZSR for now.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 25, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> Listening to the Yersen Fen 2000s via my Xduoo X3 with large foams,  I have to say that these are the audio bargain of the century for me.
> 
> Detailed across the board and balanced.  I wouldn't call them V shaped like audiobudget but do agree with him that they sound fantastic.
> 
> ...




@toddy0191 hi bro .. is the yersen fen-2000 better then uiisii cm5 and kz zs6.. I ask because u have this headphones .. need some comparison


----------



## toddy0191

zazaboy said:


> @toddy0191 hi bro .. is the yersen fen-2000 better then uiisii cm5 and kz zs6.. I ask because u have this headphones .. need some comparison



I'll try and compare them later and get back to you.


----------



## snip3r77

weedophile said:


> Bro, the T2 i think @liquidrats say the isolation buay sai leh, so prob a skip for me, even though super tempted. Leaning towards the ZSR for now.


Zsr Mai la.see zx no up.


----------



## VShaft (Mar 25, 2018)

One thing constantly mentioned that I don't get - "isolation" and how good/poor is it with a given iEM. So far, I've tried a bunch of earphones, and I could not name one that I'd characterize as having poor isolation.

Being a happy user of the TinAudio T2, just the other day there was some work/repairs being done in the office adjacent to ours. I sit by the wall, and they were drilling on the other side. My earbuds, which I usually use because they do _not_ isolate me completely from my coworkers, were useless of course. So I switched to the T2. With them, and the volume up to perhaps 50% or 60% I was able to almost completely drown out the drilling noise. I could've gone further with the volume, but I chose leave the music at reasonable listening levels.

So if the T2 being able to practically wipe out the noise of a drill essentially inches from my head at 60% of max volume is poor isolation, what is _good_ isolation then? Am I missing something here or what?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

zazaboy said:


> @toddy0191 hi bro .. is the yersen fen-2000 better then uiisii cm5 and kz zs6.. I ask because u have this headphones .. need some comparison





toddy0191 said:


> I'll try and compare them later and get back to you.



I'd like to know this too!

I've already got a pair of CM5s on the way, but I'm tempted to get the Fen-2000 during the sale.




VShaft said:


> One thing constantly mentioned that I don't get - "isolation" and how good/poor is it with a given iEM. So far, I've tried a bunch of earphones, and I could not name one that I'd characterize as having poor isolation.
> 
> Being a happy user of the TinAudio T2, just the other day they was some work/repairs being done in the office adjacent to ours. I sit by the wall, and they were drilling on the other side. My earbuds, which I usually use because they do _not_ isolate me completely from my coworkers, were useless of course. So I switched to the T2. With them, and the volume up to perhaps 50% or 60% I was able to almost completely drown out the drilling noise. I could've gone further with the volume, but I chose leave the music at reasonable listening levels.
> 
> So if the T2 being able to practically wipe out the noise of a drill essentially inches from my head at 60% of max volume is poor isolation, what is _good_ isolation then? Am I missing something here or what?



Honestly, I'd count that as good isolation. Also you should remember that every person is different, and their ears are different as well. Many things play into getting a good isolation, not just the environment. You gotta think about which tips you're using, are you getting a good seal with those tips, are you wearing the IEMs correctly, volume levels etc..

Basically rule of thumb is, the lower you can put the volume to drown out the outside noise the better those IEMs are at isolating. If you have to crank up the volume to 70-80% to drown out the outside noise then the IEMs are pretty poor at isolation and you should probably stop using them since they'll hurt your hearing in the long run.


----------



## vito45

Hi guys, how you compare ZhiYin Z5000 vs Yersen FEN-2000? If it is possible especially to Xiaomi HD PRO and LZ A4?


----------



## weedophile

snip3r77 said:


> Zsr Mai la.see zx no up.


Then idk what to get liao, maybe can get the T2 since its not too exp. But the review by @B9Scrambler and on phonograph really like buay pai, lol the cobra poison during the sales season is real.


----------



## vladstef

VShaft said:


> One thing constantly mentioned that I don't get - "isolation" and how good/poor is it with a given iEM. So far, I've tried a bunch of earphones, and I could not name one that I'd characterize as having poor isolation.
> 
> Being a happy user of the TinAudio T2, just the other day there was some work/repairs being done in the office adjacent to ours. I sit by the wall, and they were drilling on the other side. My earbuds, which I usually use because they do _not_ isolate me completely from my coworkers, were useless of course. So I switched to the T2. With them, and the volume up to perhaps 50% or 60% I was able to almost completely drown out the drilling noise. I could've gone further with the volume, but I chose leave the music at reasonable listening levels.
> 
> So if the T2 being able to practically wipe out the noise of a drill essentially inches from my head at 60% of max volume is poor isolation, what is _good_ isolation then? Am I missing something here or what?



First of all, isolation is different for IEMs and depends on the housing shape, materials, tips used, how it fits you and in case of T2 - large front vent. T2 is way below average in terms of isolation.
In your case, the sounds you were hearing were a mixture of music and outside noise - turn the music off and everything that you hear will still be heard once the music is on - a combination of the 2. At a certain point music gets loud enough to completely mask the outside noise but it's changed by the noise (this is actually very audible if you compare how something sounds with background noise or inside a quiet room at the same volume from the same source).

Lastly, how much you 'mask' the outside noise also depends on the type of music. If you are listening to some acoustic music, all the volume in the world wouldn't mask the outside noise, especially in the quiet parts of the music or even in brief parts of complete silence.

Point is: isolation matters but often enough even something as bad as T2 can be enough to be used in loud environments - I use it and it's ok, but I do wish for better isolation from time to time.


----------



## zazaboy

@Lifted Andreas is the ibasso it01 better then Yamaha EPH-M100 ? I was looking to the Yamaha EPH-M100 they are looking solid like the ibasso it01


----------



## Lifted Andreas (Mar 25, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @Lifted Andreas is the ibasso it01 better then Yamaha EPH-M100 ? I was looking to the Yamaha EPH-M100 they are looking solid like the ibasso it01



I have the Eph-100 (discontinued), not the M100. I've heard mixed things about the M100 so I decided to not even try it. The main points I heard that the bass is overwhelming and the presentation is totally muddy. Also someone said the build quality is appalling. Thees no way they would be better than the IT01.

I've 2 pairs of the Eph-100, absolutely love them. Best seal I ever got from an IEM.


----------



## VShaft (Mar 25, 2018)

*@Lifted Andreas*

Well, I'm talking about use with every type of tips - silicones (SpinFit, KZ starlines, the generic ones that usually come with IEMs) and foams. In that particular instance I described I had foam tips. But, if people are getting poor isolation because of a bad seal, then it's not the IEM's fault. And I've been reading consistently about how bad the T2 is at isolating, and that's not been my experience at all. I'm always keeping mu music at 50- 60% volume and it's enough to drown city noises; while I'm in public transport I can really barely hear the hum of the bus' engine (actually I feel it more than hear it), absolutely cannot hear any conversations; while at home, it drowns out the noise of the vacuum cleaner, etc

*@vladstef
*
With the music off, I can hear outside noises very well with every IEM I've tried. Even the ZS3 which is touted as having very good levels of isolation. As for music, my general preference is towards metal and its subgenres, but I listen to many other genres. Again, in that particular situation with the drilling, I was listening to London Grammar, which I wouldn't describe as _loud_ music, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Listening to Bjork's Hope from Volta, which I'm my opinion is an amazing test track for soundstage, imaging, bass and mids, they sound AMAZING!



Thank you for calling this album to my attention.  Listening now... loving it   I  have not listened to Björk In a very long time.


----------



## Slater

boblauer said:


> I'm looking at Tinaudio T2, extra mmcx cable, kz starline wide bores. Trying to be good, had a half dozen other things bit removed them.



They make a widebore version of Starlines?

Got a link?


----------



## Slater

vito45 said:


> Hi guys, how you compare ZhiYin Z5000 vs Yersen FEN-2000? If it is possible especially to Xiaomi HD PRO and LZ A4?



If you already have the LZ A4, the others you have listed are going to be a side grade or down grade IMO.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> If you already have the LZ A4, the others you have listed are going to be a side grade or down grade IMO.



Nothing side about it, both are down grades in sound quality for sure.  They might be an upgrade in fit but I think you'll be disappointed in the resolution of either compared to the A4.  They are closer to the HD pro but still probably a step backward.


----------



## toddy0191 (Mar 25, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Thank you for calling this album to my attention.  Listening now... loving it   I  have not listened to Björk In a very long time.



I only got into Bjork in the last few years but her work is so well produced it's fantastic for headphones / iems.

@zazaboy and @Lifted Andreas

I've just done some A-B ing  between the ZS6, yersen and CM5. I was listening to some more Bjork FLAC files via my xduoo X3.

I had rounded foams and the upgraded braided cable on the ZS6,  The large foams on the Yersen, and large starlines on the CM5.

First thing I noticed was the ZS6 is the most technically superior of the three,  revealing more detail across the whole spectrum but it's noticeably brighter than the CM5 and slightly more so than the Yersen.

The yersen and the CM5 have very similar bass responses, with maybe the CM5 having slightly more sub bass.

The mids are more recessed on the CM5 than the Yersen and they are less detailed.

The highs are brighter on the Yersen and extend further which is no surprise given they are a hybrid.

When you listen to them all in isolation they're all great but the ZS6s technical prowess becomes obvious when A-B ing, closely followed by the Yersen.

The CM5s are very musical and coherent and have a slightly wider soundstage but are warmer and less detailed than the other 2.

They're all great in their own way and I love all three of them.

Hope this is useful as to be honest I find A-B ing very difficult and confusing at times!!


----------



## boblauer

Slater said:


> They make a widebore version of Starlines?
> 
> Got a link?


Looking for them, have not found them. Need a cheaper option than spiral dots or symbols.


----------



## stryed

I bought the double flange spinfits for my IT01 and KZ6 that I use regularly and in both cases, treble was harsh, V shape more pronounced with a narrower soundstage (these have small bores), and bass accentuated lightly. Hated spinfits!

However, just for kicks I tried these on the Vivo xe800 which I always found nice & clear but lacking bass. Spinfits (at least double flange) gets a great orientation in ear due to the moving nozzles of these IEMs and bass and even soundstage seems a lot better with no sense of sibilance. I'm really shocked by this pairing.

I guess spinfits do have their place!


----------



## TLDRonin

kp1821 said:


> Having the TINAudio T2 i like them a lot however they are a bit bright for me. I like the mids and sub bass,  bass could have been a bit better but don't mind that much. I wear them with wide silicone bores and i find the not so good isolation more healthy for my ears. Was wondering if there is anything that sounds more neutral as an upgrade.


You won't find anything more  neutral tuned than the T2 without going past $100


Have you tried using smaller bore tips, foam tips with the T2?


----------



## boblauer

Slater said:


> They make a widebore version of Starlines?
> 
> Got a link?


Looking for them, have not found them. Need a cheaper option than spiral dots or symbios


----------



## kp1821

TLDRonin said:


> You won't find anything more  neutral tuned than the T2 without going past $100
> 
> 
> Have you tried using smaller bore tips, foam tips with the T2?


Thanks for the reply  Have tried lots of different tips some offer better isolation but i tend to prefer the large wide ones. Don't like foam either. Also using them lately with an LG G5 with the B&O DAC attached. Think they sound a bit less bright this way. Was looking into the SIMGOT EN700 Pro as a possible good upgrade, any ideas.


----------



## dondonut (Mar 25, 2018)

Anyone has both the tin audio t2 and yersen fen-2000? How would they compare sq and comfort wise? I know the acessories of the yersen are awesome but I value sq more. I figured over the last months I like a more textured bass over quantity and I don't like recessed miss.

I'm listening on low sources and only 320kbps spotify for now. As I'm on quite a budget I'm looking to buy a final best bang for buck iem under 50usd. I really dig the einsear t2 and bw-es1 both in sound and comfort (prefer t2 slightly sq/sig wise, yet to mod the bw-es1).

I wanna buy something that won't leave me craving to try other iems because they might be that much nicer. Why did I start getting multiple earphones again... :')
So, tin audio t2, good choice? 

Ps. KZ ZSR seems promising too. Would the tin audio t2 be better?Perhaps I might even jump on the KZ ZS10 hype train.


----------



## HarryTheCaveman

I bought the T2s on 11/11 and love them. Are there any relatively budget worthwhile upgrades or should I just enjoy them and never look at this thread again?!


----------



## vladstef

HarryTheCaveman said:


> I bought the T2s on 11/11 and love them. Are there any relatively budget worthwhile upgrades or should I just enjoy them and never look at this thread again?!



I'd say that T2 is very good at a lot of things and most importantly is very well rounded for what it is without major flaws. At the same time, budget audio is moving quickly. I wouldn't buy anything else <50$ at the moment, probably not even in 50-100 range. However, in a few months, who knows..


----------



## HarryTheCaveman

vladstef said:


> I'd say that T2 is very good at a lot of things and most importantly is very well rounded for what it is without major flaws. At the same time, budget audio is moving quickly. I wouldn't buy anything else <50$ at the moment, probably not even in 50-100 range. However, in a few months, who knows..



That's pretty much what I was thinking, cheers.


----------



## Slater

boblauer said:


> Looking for them, have not found them. Need a cheaper option than spiral dots or symbols.



Oh, I assumed you found them because you wrote "_I'm *looking a*t Tinaudio T2, extra mmcx cable, kz starline wide bores."
_
So you meant to say "I'm *looking FOR* (ie searching for) blah blah kz starline wide bores."?


----------



## HungryPanda

Ok I have Yerszen 2000 and a crap load of KZ had a nice commute tonight listening to Rose Mini 6 and I'm another world my brothers and sisters


----------



## snip3r77

VShaft said:


> One thing constantly mentioned that I don't get - "isolation" and how good/poor is it with a given iEM. So far, I've tried a bunch of earphones, and I could not name one that I'd characterize as having poor isolation.
> 
> Being a happy user of the TinAudio T2, just the other day there was some work/repairs being done in the office adjacent to ours. I sit by the wall, and they were drilling on the other side. My earbuds, which I usually use because they do _not_ isolate me completely from my coworkers, were useless of course. So I switched to the T2. With them, and the volume up to perhaps 50% or 60% I was able to almost completely drown out the drilling noise. I could've gone further with the volume, but I chose leave the music at reasonable listening levels.
> 
> So if the T2 being able to practically wipe out the noise of a drill essentially inches from my head at 60% of max volume is poor isolation, what is _good_ isolation then? Am I missing something here or what?



@weedophile


----------



## snip3r77

Bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum edition
tinaudio t2
Lker i8


>> Will only be getting one.

I have xiaomi pro HD
MEMT X5
ZS5 v1

I will consider a more balanced iem or get an upgrade from my existing arsenal.

Any experts can advise ?


----------



## boblauer

Slater said:


> Oh, I assumed you found them because you wrote "_I'm *looking a*t Tinaudio T2, extra mmcx cable, kz starline wide bores."
> _
> So you meant to say "I'm *looking FOR* (ie searching for) blah blah kz starline wide bores."?


Yes used at instead of for. Was mentioned in another thread they could be a substitute, need them for a Noble iem.


----------



## Otto Motor

I got the T2 and the Lker (and the Xiaomi, X5, and ZS5 v1). Lker have a horribly pounding bass and are flimsy, non-detachable cables. T2 are neutrally tuned, great sounding and with detachable cables. And they are cheaper.

The only one of the lot I would buy again are the T2.


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> I got the T2 and the Lker (and the Xiaomi, X5, and ZS5 v1). Lker have a horribly pounding bass and are flimsy, non-detachable cables. T2 are neutrally tuned, great sounding and with detachable cables. And they are cheaper.
> 
> The only one of the lot I would buy again are the T2.



I'd get this if it's an upgrade from zs5v1 and hd pro.


----------



## Otto Motor

stryed said:


> I bought the double flange spinfits
> 
> I guess spinfits do have their place!


No they don't. One pair of spinfits costs $15 CAD. That's insane. If the spinfits improved anything, expensive earphones would come with them. But they don't.

I spend my money on earphones, not on boondoggles. Same with comply foams, which sometimes are included: highly overpriced crap.


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> I'd get this if it's an upgrade from zs5v1 and hd pro.


Yes!


----------



## snip3r77

Otto Motor said:


> Yes!



BTW, just wondering if the T2 is a fun IEM. Also, would you happen to have audition the Fiio F9 Pro and iBasso IT01


----------



## TLDRonin

Otto Motor said:


> No they don't. One pair of spinfits costs $15 CAD. That's insane. If the spinfits improved anything, expensive earphones would come with them. But they don't.
> 
> I spend my money on earphones, not on boondoggles. Same with comply foams, which sometimes are included: highly overpriced crap.


That is almost 3x the price of a pair for US people lol


----------



## dhruvmeena96

snip3r77 said:


> Bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum edition
> tinaudio t2
> Lker i8
> 
> ...


Bgvp ds1 tn forum

Well not the sq level like tin audio t2 but these scale well. Technically better bass(faster yet having body)

Everything is better than T2 except for the super neutral consumer response which t2 offer.

Well simply....it does 90% of T2 in signature( a little more bass and detail retrieval) and have low decay and better soundstage.


Well....not better but the best in soundstage
It is more of soundscape than s soundstage



Well T2 is for monitoring and bgvp ds1 v1 is for audiopjile


----------



## vito45

> Hi guys, how you compare ZhiYin Z5000 vs Yersen FEN-2000? If it is possible especially to Xiaomi HD PRO and LZ A4?





Slater said:


> If you already have the LZ A4, the others you have listed are going to be a side grade or down grade IMO.





Wiljen said:


> Nothing side about it, both are down grades in sound quality for sure.  They might be an upgrade in fit but I think you'll be disappointed in the resolution of either compared to the A4.  They are closer to the HD pro but still probably a step backward.



Thanks. I am using at home LZ A4, which have really nice sound, but for work and working out I am using something cheaper, like some Xiomis IEMs, because they are breaking up at least once in year. I wanted to try something with MMX connector and then try to buy only new cable. I already had **** 4in1 but highs was really harsh for me.


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> *Bgvp ds1 tn forum*
> 
> Well not the sq level like tin audio t2 but these scale well. Technically better bass(faster yet having body)
> 
> ...



Can be Purchase from Penon? No discount during Aliexpress Anniversary though


----------



## Ders Olmaz

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Bgvp ds1 tn forum
> 
> Well not the sq level like tin audio t2 but these scale well. Technically better bass(faster yet having body)
> 
> ...



so is it worth double the price for it?

30 usd to 60 @dhruvmeena96


----------



## tancg

I think so far my best IEM is the KZ ZS6. While the stock version had a really harsh treble, I tried an equivalent version of slater mod by having foam in one BA driver and a small tiny ball of Blu-tack in another BA driver. Perhaps after some burn-in, it was easily by far the best IEM i had. No harsh treble, great bass, great clarity, slightly above average soundstage. However, I still dont like the design of KZ ZS6 as I hate its over ear hooks. 

I just received the T2 last night, but I dont really enjoyed it. Perhaps due to little burn in, it sounded pretty one dimensional even after taping the vents with a transpore tape as well as spinfit tips. Doesnt fit my ears as nicely as I hope. Hopefully with a little more burn in, I will like it.


----------



## Bartig

I love some IEM's in the sub 100 budget class, especially the Yersen FEN-2000 for it's detail and the KZ ZSR for the full package: detail, warm full sound, tight and deep bass. With the upcoming Ali sale, what whould be a great improvement over these for a little bit more money? Are the iBasso IT0 and TZ King Pro that much better than the ones mentioned, when it comes to instrument separation and soundstage?

I already have a KZ ZS10 coming my way...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

tancg said:


> I think so far my best IEM is the KZ ZS6. While the stock version had a really harsh treble, I tried an equivalent version of slater mod by having foam in one BA driver and a small tiny ball of Blu-tack in another BA driver. Perhaps after some burn-in, it was easily by far the best IEM i had. No harsh treble, great bass, great clarity, slightly above average soundstage. However, I still dont like the design of KZ ZS6 as I hate its over ear hooks.
> 
> I just received the T2 last night, but I dont really enjoyed it. Perhaps due to little burn in, it sounded pretty one dimensional even after taping the vents with a transpore tape as well as spinfit tips. Doesnt fit my ears as nicely as I hope. Hopefully with a little more burn in, I will like it.


Even if you are bass head, don't tape the front port

Reason.
It will make everything one dimensional

Why did you not like the sound is because they are bright and not harsh(for some it can be very bright and revealing with low amount of bass to accompany it).

Burn don't affect that much although. It just help the decay to transit smoother to one frequency to other due to some atomic defect on diaphgram due to continuous movements for a specific period of time. It make diaphgram more pliable and motor or coil can act more efficiently.

T2 needs white noise treatment compared to log-gy pink noise and linear music. Why, because its a dual driver and its safe as both driver are going to burn faster.


Second reason

You used foam, it flattens the SQ on Bass and treble making it mid centric.

Well solution
Get a wide bore tip, don't tape the port.....listen to some damm slow songs like Scarborough fair (Shuumatsu ver. And original ver.)

And get used to separation, coherence and round stage they offer at this price point.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> so is it worth double the price for it?
> 
> 30 usd to 60 @dhruvmeena96



Well, its better than iBasso it03

Imma talking bout bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum



Bgvp ds1 v2 are better than kinera H3 by leaps and bound.

V1 is better in mid and treble detail with some harshness attenuation which is present v2.

TinAudio is a different game altogether and doesn't play in hybrid triple driver.

T2 is better than kennerton jimo, if a person really wants a dedicated monitoring dynamic iem. Jimo is a phantom bass iem(bass is not overpowering but extends to very low ranges without rolling off). Jimo is like very childish noble audio kaiser 10 encore.

Jimo has 

Thunderous bass or phantom bass
Clean mids
Good treble
Dark stage

T2 has

Very fast and textured bass and sub bass(some phantom ness)
Detailed mids
Realistic treble
Airy stage with blackness between instruments.(super separation)

Bgvp ds1 has

Fuse both of the above, take good parts and then reduce 10% of quality of what you are getting. What you get, then add a boundless soundstage or a soundscape(it seriously paints a landscape in your mind, or easy explanation, you are not in a room or hall or cave, but open ground living to live orchestra, which is played only for you)

Simple word ambience

.
Bgvp ds1 v2

Increase bass and treble response of v1 and make sound more engaging than laid back bliss. This is a focus iem, which creates makes instrument much near.

It has a better instrument resolution but not a overall allrounder


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, its better than iBasso it03
> 
> Imma talking bout bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum
> 
> ...


So the V2 loses the pfenomenal soundstage of the V1? Or not?


----------



## Wiljen

Bartig said:


> I love some IEM's in the sub 100 budget class, especially the Yersen FEN-2000 for it's detail and the KZ ZSR for the full package: detail, warm full sound, tight and deep bass. With the upcoming Ali sale, what whould be a great improvement over these for a little bit more money? Are the iBasso IT0 and TZ King Pro that much better than the ones mentioned, when it comes to instrument separation and soundstage?
> 
> I already have a KZ ZS10 coming my way...



Magaosi K5
Brainwavz b150 or b400 depending on Spend
Fiio F9 Pro
Simgot pro
ibasso IT01 or IT03 depending on spend


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bartig said:


> So the V2 loses the pfenomenal soundstage of the V1? Or not?


Yes

But it have more detailing touch

More prone to sibilance when compared to v1


But both of them never had sibilant issue


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Wiljen said:


> Magaosi K5
> Brainwavz b150 or b400 depending on Spend
> Fiio F9 Pro
> Simgot pro
> ibasso IT01 or IT03 depending on spend


All of these are easy drive


Only go for king pro if you have iPhone or good DAC DAP or phone 

Or an amp


----------



## rpeebles

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, its better than iBasso it03
> 
> Imma talking bout bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Ders Olmaz

TNForum is the v1.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I got the T2 and the Lker (and the Xiaomi, X5, and ZS5 v1). Lker have a horribly pounding bass and are flimsy, non-detachable cables. T2 are neutrally tuned, great sounding and with detachable cables. And they are cheaper.
> 
> The only one of the lot I would buy again are the T2.



Where did you find a ZS5 v1?


----------



## Slater (Mar 26, 2018)

vito45 said:


> Thanks. I am using at home LZ A4, which have really nice sound, but for work and working out I am using something cheaper, like some Xiomis IEMs, because they are breaking up at least once in year. I wanted to try something with MMX connector and then try to buy only new cable. I already had **** 4in1 but highs was really harsh for me.



I wouldn't get MMCX for working out.

You want something tough and forgiving of getting ripped out of your ears by the handle of a machine. And something that sweat can't work it's way into. A fragile MMCX connection is not that.

If it was me I would go with a KZ EDR1 or EDR2. It's built like a tank and runs $4. They sound great, and if it lasts a year then that works out to about $0.01 per workout.


----------



## snip3r77

Wiljen said:


> Magaosi K5
> Brainwavz b150 or b400 depending on Spend
> *Fiio F9 Pro*
> Simgot pro
> ibasso IT01 or IT03 depending on spend



For your reference.

I heard the F9 Pro myself, it sounds thick , full and FUN.
I read the IT01 is better than F9 Pro.


----------



## Slater (Mar 26, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> so is it worth double the price for it?
> 
> 30 usd to 60 @dhruvmeena96



We have no clue what you're talking about friend.


----------



## Slater

tancg said:


> I think so far my best IEM is the KZ ZS6. While the stock version had a really harsh treble, I tried an equivalent version of slater mod by having foam in one BA driver and a small tiny ball of Blu-tack in another BA driver. Perhaps after some burn-in, it was easily by far the best IEM i had. No harsh treble, great bass, great clarity, slightly above average soundstage. However, I still dont like the design of KZ ZS6 as I hate its over ear hooks.



Just remove the ear hooks. It takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

Slater said:


> We have no clue what you're talking about friend.



I mean tinaudio t2 price is 30 and bgvp price is 60. @Slater


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I got old bgvp when there was no v1 and v2

Before dark zenith and my fight

And other for brother recently....


I know that penom started selling two and I wasn't clear which one is which



@rpeebles 



And I know k-soldering

Buahahaha


64 audio u18 will be k-soldered now

And after that would bgvp ds1


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Where did you find a ZS5 v1?


Last June - I was an early adaptor


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> BTW, just wondering if the T2 is a fun IEM. Also, would you happen to have audition the Fiio F9 Pro and iBasso IT01


The T2 don't have the classic fun tuning, they are rather analytical and accurate. They excel when listening to a jazz quartet or a symphony orchestra, but may not hit the taste when playing AC/DC or Rihanna. After listening to the T2 this morning, I plugged in the highly lauded Soundmagic E10C...which sounded like nothing in comparison.

I'll get a pair of iBasso IT01 tomorrow. They have been described in terms of "fun" tuning, are very similar sounding to the Sennheiser ie800 ($800), but with slightly better bass and resolution. I don't think anybody can go wrong with the basso. They appear to be a killer deal.


----------



## zazaboy

Otto Motor said:


> The T2 don't have the classic fun tuning, they are rather analytical and accurate. They excel when listening to a jazz quartet or a symphony orchestra, but may not hit the taste when playing AC/DC or Rihanna. After listening to the T2 this morning, I plugged in the highly lauded Soundmagic E10C...which sounded like nothing in comparison.
> 
> I'll get a pair of iBasso IT01 tomorrow. They have been described in terms of "fun" tuning, are very similar sounding to the Sennheiser ie800 ($800), but with slightly better bass and resolution. I don't think anybody can go wrong with the basso. They appear to be a killer deal.



@Otto Motor can you link the the comparison between ie800 and ibasso it01 .. where it says its better then ie800


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@zazaboy what is your personal favorite iem?


----------



## zazaboy

Ders Olmaz said:


> @zazaboy what is your personal favorite iem?



bgvp ds1 v1 atm.. is my main headphone..


----------



## CoiL

vladstef said:


> I'd say that T2 is very good at a lot of things and most importantly is very well rounded for what it is without major flaws. At the same time, budget audio is moving quickly. I wouldn't buy anything else <50$ at the moment, *probably not even in 50-100 range.* However, in a few months, who knows..


iBasso IT01 ?


----------



## DarkZenith

zazaboy said:


> bgvp ds1 v1 atm.. is my main headphone..


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 26, 2018)

DarkZenith said:


>



dont hesitate to share more gems bro ..


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> No they don't. One pair of spinfits costs $15 CAD. That's insane. If the spinfits improved anything, expensive earphones would come with them. But they don't.
> 
> I spend my money on earphones, not on boondoggles. Same with comply foams, which sometimes are included: highly overpriced crap.



Not sure how much that is in real money . I got them at 4,70eu which is still ridiculously overpriced I concur.


----------



## Bartig

zazaboy said:


> dont hesitate to share more gems bro ..


Where can I still get the v1? I see a 'new' version on Ali that is just 34 euros during the upcoming sale, but don't know if it's the v1 or v2.


----------



## vladstef

CoiL said:


> iBasso IT01 ?



I don't have IT01 and don't really plan on getting it. Outside of cable, the thing would be a downgrade for me probably due to it's fun tuning.


----------



## Otto Motor

stryed said:


> Not sure how much that is in real money . I got them at 4,70eu which is still ridiculously overpriced I concur.


Heyhey: $100 CAD = approx. $3 USD = 6797 Knuflicks (Klingon currency).


----------



## KingOfThorns

With upcoming AliExpress sale, I'm itching to get a pair or two cheap ones...
I can't make up my mind between TinAudio T2 or Yersen FEN-2000 + some sub-10$ like KZ ED9 or Boarseman KR25D. I like to try things out so I'm leaning towards 2nd option (2 pairs for the price of one) but T2s look very tempting, a definite upgrade over everything I have (KZ ZS3 and Einsear T2). Decisions are tough...
If it's any help, I like the sound of Superlux 681, but without piercing highs.


----------



## Bartig

KingOfThorns said:


> With upcoming AliExpress sale, I'm itching to get a pair or two cheap ones...
> I can't make up my mind between TinAudio T2 or Yersen FEN-2000 + some sub-10$ like KZ ED9 or Boarseman KR25D. I like to try things out so I'm leaning towards 2nd option (2 pairs for the price of one) but T2s look very tempting, a definite upgrade over everything I have (KZ ZS3 and Einsear T2). Decisions are tough...
> If it's any help, I like the sound of Superlux 681, but without piercing highs.


I'd go for the KZ ZSR in the range of the Yersen FEN-2000. The Yersen is impressively analytical, transparant and instrument placement is very good. I doubt if you can get more detail for this price. However: the treble and mids overwhelm the bass, which for me is lacking in especially mainstream music genres. Some songs even may sound tinny due to the sound signature.

On the other hand: it may be more in the line of your Superlux than the ZSR...


----------



## KingOfThorns (Mar 26, 2018)

Honestly, I like details, I wouldn't mind analytical earphones, for a change, all I've ever listened so far is pretty V-shaped (Yersen is supposed to be too, but not as much). Plus, I really like the Yersen package...Also, after ZS3 and ATR, I don't know if I could stomach another pair of large housing, "over-ear" cable KZs (especially if it has a memory wire, which I hated on ZS3). I do admit ZSR tempt me very much, I've heard some really good impressions, dunno how I forgot about them.
I also remembered another contender in that price range (or cheaper), the BGVP SGZ-DN1. Any impressions of them?

The biggest question still remains, do I get 2 pairs of decent hybrids or go straight for T2, are T2 worth it...?

BTW, if you can compare Yersen to 681, what yould you compare ZSR to?


----------



## Bartig

KingOfThorns said:


> Honestly, I like details, I wouldn't mind analytical earphones, for a change, all I've ever listened so far is pretty V-shaped (Yersen is supposed to be too, but not as much). Plus, I really like the Yersen package...Also, after ZS3 and ATR, I don't know if I could stomach another pair of large housing, "over-ear" cable KZs (especially if it has a memory wire, which I hated on ZS3). I do admit ZSR tempt me very much, I've heard some really good impressions, dunno how I forgot about them.
> I also remembered another contender in that price range (or cheaper), the BGVP SGZ-DN1. Any impressions of them?
> 
> The biggest question still remains, do I get 2 pairs of decent hybrids or go straight for T2, are T2 worth it...?
> ...


I see the ZSR as a grown up version of the KZ ATE, because it has that same lovely warm and detailed sound. Though the ZSR has a deeper, even tighter and more structured base and brighter, clearer mids and treble. It even expanses the soundstage of the KZ ATE way more. To me, it's the perfect KZ-pair, especially since they lack the piercing highs of the ZS5 and ZS6.

Just to be clear: the FEN-2000 is way better than the 681. More defined, less piercing and capable of every little detail.


----------



## Slater (Mar 26, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Last June - I was an early adaptor



Oh, gotcha. The way you worded it made it sound like you JUST GOT the T2, Lker, Xiaomi, X5, and ZS5 v1.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 26, 2018)

KingOfThorns said:


> Honestly, I like details, I wouldn't mind analytical earphones, for a change, all I've ever listened so far is pretty V-shaped (Yersen is supposed to be too, but not as much). Plus, I really like the Yersen package...Also, after ZS3 and ATR, I don't know if I could stomach another pair of large housing, "over-ear" cable KZs (especially if it has a memory wire, which I hated on ZS3). I do admit ZSR tempt me very much, I've heard some really good impressions, dunno how I forgot about them.
> I also remembered another contender in that price range (or cheaper), the BGVP SGZ-DN1. Any impressions of them?
> 
> The biggest question still remains, do I get 2 pairs of decent hybrids or go straight for T2, are T2 worth it...?
> ...


Oh My GAWD. Please forget my last post. I JUST found out the blue-white tips that come delivered with the Yersen FEN2000 apply a filter which sets the base out way better. Just gonna say it: I literally cried to The Transformation - The Crimson Wing: Mystery of the Flamingos just there. I applied the first tips I found in the box and they fitted so well I kept them on. Not knowing these were totally the wrong one for me. The blue-white tips is where it's at.

I guess I'm gonna have to change the sequence of favourites in my signature...


----------



## zazaboy

@Bartig you can get bgvp ds1 v1 of penon ...btw can you test the yersen-2000 with blue tips.. does it have more bass then the kz zsr ?


----------



## vasilizaciya

whether there are earphones most better than Tin audio T2 under 100 dollars for vocal jazz, piano jazz and classical music?


----------



## snip3r77

CoiL said:


> iBasso IT01 ?


Not much discounts on Ali's day


----------



## KingOfThorns

Bartig said:


> Oh My GAWD. Please forget my last post. I JUST found out the blue-white tips that come delivered with the Yersen FEN2000 apply a filter which sets the base out way better. Just gonna say it: I literally cried to The Transformation - The Crimson Wing: Mystery of the Flamingos just there. I applied the first tips I found in the box and they fitted so well I kept them on. Not knowing these were totally the wrong one for me. The blue-white tips is where it's at.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to change the sequence of favourites in my signature...



I remember reading somewhere about Yersen's filtered tips being the best. According to AudioBudget, they add some sub-bass, that might be just what they need...I wonder if they can be bought separately, somewhere.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 26, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @Bartig you can get bgvp ds1 v1 of penon ...btw can you test the yersen-2000 with blue tips.. does it have more bass then the kz zsr ?


No, the bass of the ZSR still goes deeper and offers more rumble. It’s also fun and tight. The one of the FEN-2000 offers more detail and is a tad slower.

If you like dance, you’re probably better off with the ZSR’s. I find them both excelling in pop.

If you want me to, I can compare them on some songs you’d like to see tested tomorrow. 

And thanks for the BGVP tip. Shame the Ali discount doesn’t apply there. Do you still think the soundstage is incredible on the v2?


----------



## Jason Tsien

I come from China. In fact, there are two new products that should be mentioned: 1.Neptune (from QDC, about $200), 2.Darkside (from TANCHJIM, about $100). They are generally now considered to be the best products in their price category.


----------



## riffrafff

Jason Tsien said:


> I come from China. In fact, there are two new products that should be mentioned: 1.Neptune (from QDC, about $200), 2.Darkside (from TANCHJIM, about $100). They are generally now considered to be the best products in their price category.



Is this Darkside a newer version of the one that's been on the Penon site for (quite) a while?


----------



## LordZero

Anyone know a good and cheap balanced mmcx cable? Was looking to upgrade my Tinaudio t2 to use with the Fiio Q1 MkII.


----------



## paulindss

Just received my Brainwavz b100 today after 76 days.

I'm trying to decipher the sound of these. Very different to everything that i have right now. Vocals sound very different than the e-mi that was resting on the table. BEFORE listening i tought in seeling these to get bgvp ds1. But... They fit so perfecly in my ear, It looks like they were made for me, so, i am defnitely keeping these. Guitars on the following brazillian psychodelic rock band sound(take a listen) AWESOME.



The perfect fit

  

Now, for the People that have them. Could you help me understand the signature of these ? They are so different than the other ones i have. Are they warm but at the same time super detailed and with an amazing airy stage ? I never Would expect this sound from a single ba. They are so much less hard on highs than the e-mi that i have. Very, Very different. The stereo is also amazing.

Listening to Pearly of radiohead... Jesus, guitars at the end of the music sound so TASTEFUL. I never heard guitars in that way before. Addictive. The sound carry a delicious warm punch while letting the details fly throught.


----------



## DBaldock9

LordZero said:


> Anyone know a good and cheap balanced mmcx cable? Was looking to upgrade my Tinaudio t2 to use with the Fiio Q1 MkII.



The VE Espresso is good, and very soft / flexible.
You can find it on the VE Clan website, or the Venture Electronics AliExpess store


----------



## tancg

You sir, is simply a valuable asset to the community. 



dhruvmeena96 said:


> Even if you are bass head, don't tape the front port
> 
> Reason.
> It will make everything one dimensional
> ...


----------



## Qualcheduno

Hello everyone, I'm looking for a <$50 iem to upgrade from my tennmak pros, and the Ali's sale seems to be the right time to do it. My dap is the Shanling M1, and my preferred genres are Metal (from Iron Maiden to Suffocation) and Rock (Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath), with some Two Steps From Hell and acoustic music. While I generally like the Pros, I find them to be lacking some clarity and punch. So, what I'm looking for is a warm-ish iem which is also capable of deliver a punch when needed.


----------



## 1clearhead

vito45 said:


> Thanks. I am using at home LZ A4, which have really nice sound, but for work and working out I am using something cheaper, like some Xiomis IEMs, because they are breaking up at least once in year. I wanted to try something with MMX connector and then try to buy only new cable. *I already had **** 4in1 but highs was really harsh for me*.


Do you have the old version of the **** 4in1? I just put out an order for the new **** 4in1 PRO. I'm hoping these will be an upgrade.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Do you have the old version of the **** 4in1? I just put out an order for the new **** 4in1 PRO. I'm hoping these will be an upgrade.



Be sure to let us know how you like the fancy silicone tips on the 4in1 Pro.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Be sure to let us know how you like the fancy silicone tips on the 4in1 Pro.


I'm hoping they really come with those tips as well.


----------



## CoiL

vladstef said:


> I don't have IT01 and don't really plan on getting it. Outside of cable, the thing would be a downgrade for me probably due to it's fun tuning.


Well, it`s not so "fun" as thread name suggest actually. Read user comments after they have had some playtime around 100-150h (not brain-burn-in btw). They are actually very nicely balanced sounding, littlebit L or U shape sound signature. You would be surprised how good they sound I think


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@Nymphonomaniac what is your best iem under 100 USD ?
Thank you for your advices.


----------



## TLDRonin

Qualcheduno said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking for a <$50 iem to upgrade from my tennmak pros, and the Ali's sale seems to be the right time to do it. My dap is the Shanling M1, and my preferred genres are Metal (from Iron Maiden to Suffocation) and Rock (Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath), with some Two Steps From Hell and acoustic music. While I generally like the Pros, I find them to be lacking some clarity and punch. So, what I'm looking for is a warm-ish iem which is also capable of deliver a punch when needed.


I'd consider the Zhiyin Z5000

Great bass, and sounds good with music with guitars and vocals


----------



## bsoplinger

LordZero said:


> Anyone know a good and cheap balanced mmcx cable? Was looking to upgrade my Tinaudio t2 to use with the Fiio Q1 MkII.


I have one of the VE cables and its OK. Not the expresso (braided brown and off white) but the standard plastic jacket over silver color wire style. I wanted something a bit better and realized that as soon as the word balanced was added so was at least 10 or 15 to the price. I decided to get the KZ upgrade cable with MMCX connectors versus the 2 pin style KZ uses on their products and a 2.5mm trrs jack. Although the KZ cable is single ended it has 4 separate discreet wires from jack to plug. The two ground wires are twisted together and soldered to the common ground. A quick test with the multimeter and I know left and right ground. You know left and right positive from where they are soldered on the 3.5mm jack (although you have the multimeter to double check if you wish). Pretty simple, pretty quick, pretty cheap if you have the tools and skills. Otherwise you'll probably spend $25 to $30 unless the VE cable is acceptable for you.


----------



## dondonut

KingOfThorns said:


> The biggest question still remains, do I get 2 pairs of decent hybrids or go straight for T2, are T2 worth it...?



Wondering this as well. Does the T2 hold an edge to the yersen fen-2000, sound quality wise? What about comfort? As mentioned I'm looking to buy an IEM which I won't upgrade for at least 6 months. Looking forward to the sale!


----------



## LordZero (Mar 27, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I have one of the VE cables and its OK. Not the expresso (braided brown and off white) but the standard plastic jacket over silver color wire style. I wanted something a bit better and realized that as soon as the word balanced was added so was at least 10 or 15 to the price. I decided to get the KZ upgrade cable with MMCX connectors versus the 2 pin style KZ uses on their products and a 2.5mm trrs jack. Although the KZ cable is single ended it has 4 separate discreet wires from jack to plug. The two ground wires are twisted together and soldered to the common ground. A quick test with the multimeter and I know left and right ground. You know left and right positive from where they are soldered on the 3.5mm jack (although you have the multimeter to double check if you wish). Pretty simple, pretty quick, pretty cheap if you have the tools and skills. Otherwise you'll probably spend $25 to $30 unless the VE cable is acceptable for you.


Thanks! unfurtunalty I don't have the soldering skills, I am thinking in getting the VE balanced.

Also there is any way to add more ohms to a iem trough the cable? I am wondering what amp should I get, one is a little beast, but minimium output of 32ohms, which will cause hiss with the t2 but not with the he150 pro, the other is the Fiio Q1 Mk2, which probabbly couldnt amp the he150 pro enough.



dondonut said:


> Wondering this as well. Does the T2 hold an edge to the yersen fen-2000, sound quality wise? What about comfort? As mentioned I'm looking to buy an IEM which I won't upgrade for at least 6 months. Looking forward to the sale!


I don't know about the fen-2000, but I have the iBasso it01 and the Tinaudio T2, yesterday was trying the T2 with the e10k and just hit me, I really love them, even with the iBasso, i will keep them forever...


----------



## snip3r77

LordZero said:


> Thanks! unfurtunalty I don't have the soldering skills, I am thinking in getting the VE balanced.
> 
> Also there is any way to add more ohms to a iem trough the cable? I am wondering what amp should I get, one is a little beast, but minimium output of 32ohms, which will cause hiss with the t2 but not with the he150 pro, the other is the Fiio Q1 Mk2, which probabbly couldnt amp the he150 pro enough.
> 
> ...



May I know how does t2 and it01 compares ?


----------



## snip3r77

Any mmcx balanced at Ali to recommend ?


----------



## Bartig

LordZero said:


> Thanks! unfurtunalty I don't have the soldering skills, I am thinking in getting the VE balanced.
> 
> Also there is any way to add more ohms to a iem trough the cable? I am wondering what amp should I get, one is a little beast, but minimium output of 32ohms, which will cause hiss with the t2 but not with the he150 pro, the other is the Fiio Q1 Mk2, which probabbly couldnt amp the he150 pro enough.
> 
> ...


Which do you like better of these two? I’m trying to find out if I should make an upgrade to one of them. I currently also have the Lker i8, BGVP DS1 and TRN V20 into consideration.


----------



## kp1821

Has anyone tried treble filter tips on the T2 similar to those of FEN 2000.


----------



## Qualcheduno

TLDRonin said:


> I'd consider the Zhiyin Z5000
> 
> Great bass, and sounds good with music with guitars and vocals


Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## Santojob (Mar 27, 2018)

You can recommend an MMCX cable (good, nice and cheap) to improve the cable that comes standard on the Zhiyin Z5000, of 3.5 mm connector and without micro (< of 25 $).

Thanks


----------



## DarkZenith

Santojob said:


> You can recommend an MMCX cable (good, nice and cheap) to improve the cable that comes standard on the Zhiyin Z5000.
> 
> Thanks


BGVP DX3 MMCX


----------



## Slater

Santojob said:


> You can recommend an MMCX cable (good, nice and cheap) to improve the cable that comes standard on the Zhiyin Z5000.
> 
> Thanks



The KZ silver plated MMCX one fits the bill (good, nice, and cheap).


----------



## Santojob (Mar 27, 2018)

DarkZenith said:


> BGVP DX3 MMCX


Thanks @DarkZenith and @Slater for your recommendations, @DarkZenith I only locate version type 2.5mm Balanced Edition and I need the normal 3.5mm (in Penon).

Edit: Found on Aliexpress HERE


----------



## Wiljen

The brainwavz replacement cables can be bought for $22 or so on amazon and is a nicely made cable.


----------



## Otto Motor

zazaboy said:


> @Otto Motor can you link the the comparison between ie800 and ibasso it01 .. where it says its better then ie800


That's from a private conversation with Hifi Chris, who reviewed the basso on headfi and also owns the ie800. iBassso excel slightly in bass and resolution, according to him.


----------



## bsoplinger

stryed said:


> Excited to get the Yersen FEN 2000 mostly for its goodies! Filtered tips could come to good use and large bore foams could be interesting...this is a lot for 18eu!!!


I just received my package of these today. I should have waited to purchase them, it'd save me $0.28 (their normal price is 19% off list, sale is 20% off) 

Seriously though, its surprising just how much 'stuff' you get for the $22 it cost me. Can't comment on the sound. They're going on the burn-in Benjie for 4 days. I do have a question about the 2 different cables. Both are 3.5mm SE? Just one has wire ear guides and the other doesn't? Or is there a difference I'm not aware of?


----------



## KoolMoose

I’m looking for a pair with warm bass and mids, with a more mellow, rolled off treble. I’m mildly treble sensitive, to the point where I EQ treble down some when I listen to Miles Davis. Super bright treble like that is awesome, but it definitely hurts my ears. I listen mostly to jazz and free jazz. Ideally I’d like some high isolation, as I’ll be using these for my commute, but it’s not a huge deal. Super excited to jump down the chi-fi rabbit hole!


----------



## HungryPanda

bsoplinger said:


> I just received my package of these today. I should have waited to purchase them, it'd save me $0.28 (their normal price is 19% off list, sale is 20% off)
> 
> Seriously though, its surprising just how much 'stuff' you get for the $22 it cost me. Can't comment on the sound. They're going on the burn-in Benjie for 4 days. I do have a question about the 2 different cables. Both are 3.5mm SE? Just one has wire ear guides and the other doesn't? Or is there a difference I'm not aware of?


 One for wearing over ear, one for not, or like me used one for a different pair of iems


----------



## bsoplinger

Wiljen said:


> The brainwavz replacement cables can be bought for $22 or so on amazon and is a nicely made cable.


Just had to point this out… For the same $22, although you do have to wait on delivery, you can get the Yersen FEN 2000 which will include 2 MMCX cables, 3 pair large bore silicone ear tips, 3 pairs high attenuation silicone ear tips, 3 pair wide bore foam ear tips and a decent carry case of the slightly larger rectangular vs square style. Oh and a set of hybrid DD + BA IEMs.


----------



## bsoplinger

KoolMoose said:


> I’m looking for a pair with warm bass and mids, with a more mellow, rolled off treble. I’m mildly treble sensitive, to the point where I EQ treble down some when I listen to Miles Davis. Super bright treble like that is awesome, but it definitely hurts my ears. I listen mostly to jazz and free jazz. Ideally I’d like some high isolation, as I’ll be using these for my commute, but it’s not a huge deal. Super excited to jump down the chi-fi rabbit hole!


If you haven't heard what a BA versus DD driver sounds like see if you can get a listen to the Brainwavz B150. From what you're describing I think you may like how they sound. Their B100 model is also a single full range BA but supposedly tuned more for popular sound, the V is deeper and wider. Whereas to me the B150, excluding a weak sub bass is just slightly U shaped. I enjoy how they sound but there is a different feel to the sound because of the BA vs DD driver.


----------



## Bartig

KoolMoose said:


> I’m looking for a pair with warm bass and mids, with a more mellow, rolled off treble. I’m mildly treble sensitive, to the point where I EQ treble down some when I listen to Miles Davis. Super bright treble like that is awesome, but it definitely hurts my ears. I listen mostly to jazz and free jazz. Ideally I’d like some high isolation, as I’ll be using these for my commute, but it’s not a huge deal. Super excited to jump down the chi-fi rabbit hole!


Have you tried the KZ ATE? They’re dirt cheap and offer perfectly what you want. Plus you get an impressive soundstage as well. Very good set to start with, I can tell from experience.


----------



## Slater (Mar 27, 2018)

KoolMoose said:


> I’m looking for a pair with warm bass and mids, with a more mellow, rolled off treble. I’m mildly treble sensitive, to the point where I EQ treble down some when I listen to Miles Davis. Super bright treble like that is awesome, but it definitely hurts my ears. I listen mostly to jazz and free jazz. Ideally I’d like some high isolation, as I’ll be using these for my commute, but it’s not a huge deal. Super excited to jump down the chi-fi rabbit hole!



KZ ATE or ATR would pair great with jazz, due to their natural tone, warm sound, and good soundstage. Treble on both of those is right on target with what you described you're looking for.

You won't believe the price you paid once you hear them!

Both models use the same drivers now, so get whatever one is cheaper. However, no matter which you get please don't use the stock hard foam tips they come with, as they're horrible beyond words. Tip roll and you'll definitely find a better tip than the stock turds - Comply style foam, Auvios, wide bore turbo/whirlwinds, SpinFits, double flange, etc.


----------



## vladstef

**** has a new flagship that looks a lot like Simgot EN700 called EN900 (go figure...). It's 2BA+2DD but renders appear to show open back. Priced around 60e on NiceHCK which will probably drop to <50 soon enough.


----------



## Bartig

Which IEMs will you be getting in the Ali sale?


----------



## chivs688

Hey all,

Looking at getting some Tin Audio T2's in the sale tomorrow, and was wondering what are good eartips that go well with them?

Saw a big discussion, linked earlier in this thread I think, about the Tennmak Turbo/Whirlwind tips being excellent. Would they be a good option to pair with the T2's? Or are the one's supplied with the T2 good enough?

As a quick second note, there's a fair few sellers of the T2's on Aliexpress. Would anyone be able to recommend/link me to the best one to buy from tomorrow?

Cheers!


----------



## kirkftl

Can anyone recommend me something similar to the ATE but with a detachable cable? Looking for an iem on the warmer side. Also would prefer it to be worn over ear. Thanks!


----------



## KoolMoose

bsoplinger said:


> If you haven't heard what a BA versus DD driver sounds like see if you can get a listen to the Brainwavz B150. From what you're describing I think you may like how they sound. Their B100 model is also a single full range BA but supposedly tuned more for popular sound, the V is deeper and wider. Whereas to me the B150, excluding a weak sub bass is just slightly U shaped. I enjoy how they sound but there is a different feel to the sound because of the BA vs DD driver.


I’ve only ever tried DD. I plan on starting a collection, because I’d really like to not have to listen to the same sound every day. I’ve been using Mee Audio M6 Pros for a while now


----------



## Wiljen

Zs3 is a bit bass heavy but would probably fit the bill as an ATE substitute with a removable cable.  That or wait for the Zs4 to release.


----------



## KoolMoose

Slater said:


> KZ ATE or ATR would pair great with jazz, due to their natural tone, warm sound, and good soundstage. Treble on both of those is right on target with what you described you're looking for.
> 
> You won't believe the price you paid once you hear them!
> 
> Both models use the same drivers now, so get whatever one is cheaper. However, no matter which you get please don't use the stock hard foam tips they come with, as they're horrible beyond words. Tip roll and you'll definitely find a better tip than the stock turds - Comply style foam, Auvios, wide bore turbo/whirlwinds, SpinFits, double flange, etc.


Those look great. I’ve been interested in KZ, but I couldn’t find much info on them. What would you recommend that I start with for tips? I’ve been using the triple flange silicones on my Mee Audio M6 Pros. I couldn’t get the Comply tips to seal


----------



## RvTrav

Received the TRN V20s today.  Haven't spent a lot of time with them but enough to tell that compared to the TRN V10 the treble has been tamed, the dip in the mids has been corrected and the V10s nice bass seems to have mostly been retained.  The cable on the V20 at first glace appeared to be the same as on the V10 but on closer inspection the cable is twisted differently and the individual strands on the V20 cable are of a slightly smaller diameter.  I opted for the red V20 and found when I opened the box that they were a lot brighter red than I was expecting and no where close to the colour as shown on the box.  I really liked the look and fit of the V10.  The V20 unfortunately has cheaper look although it does seem to be well built.  For me the V20 however just doesn't have the quality appearance that the V10 has.  If TRN produces a V10 version 2 with tuning like the V20 I would certainly purchase it.


----------



## Slater (Mar 27, 2018)

KoolMoose said:


> Those look great. I’ve been interested in KZ, but I couldn’t find much info on them. What would you recommend that I start with for tips? I’ve been using the triple flange silicones on my Mee Audio M6 Pros. I couldn’t get the Comply tips to seal



Well, like a lot of ChiFi manufacturers, KZ doesn't really have a website. It's kind of all word of mouth, social media, reviews, etc. Kind of a guerilla-style marketing philosophy.

The treasure trove of KZ knowledge is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/

And lots of KZ reviews on the review section of HeadFi, as well as great websites such as:

http://www.aproear.co.uk/
https://thecontraptionist.blog/category/budget/
http://headflux.de/category/inears/universal/
and many others...
Many of us on HeadFi own dozens upon dozens of KZs, including 'vintage' models stretching back to KZ's earliest days.

Anyways, to answer your question, what I was getting at regarding the tips is referred to as "tip rolling". You can change the sound, fit, and isolation of an IEM by testing different tips. They each have their own strengths and weakenesses, and a tips that works great on 1 IEM may work terribly on another. It's all about trying different tips and finding one you like. Very often, if not always, the tips included by the manufacturer aren't the "ideal" tip for you.

The good news is that tips are relatively cheap. Besides an assortment of tips coming with every IEM you get, you can buy sets of replacement tips of various design and construction (usually for a dollar or 2 tops). Before you know it, you can amass a tip collection of dozens if not hundreds of tips LOL.

There's a few threads on HF dedicated to just tips.

Some of the favorite/most common tips around here are as follows (there are many, many more though).

Silicone:

KZ Starline (grey and black versions)
KZ Turbo/Whirlwind wide bore
KZ "red core" narrow bore
Auvio wide bore

Tennmak Turbo/Whirlwind wide bore (better construction than the KZ version)
Double flange
Triple flange (aka Xmas tree)
Sony Hybrid
SpinFit
JVC Spiral Dots
New Bee (assortment kit)
Foam:

Comply (genuine)
Foam "ball" comply-style (slow and fast rebound)
Foam "wedge" comply-style (slow and fast rebound)
New Bee (foam kit)
Silicone/Foam hybrid:

DIY version
Sony version (impossible to find anymore)
Symbio
As far as where to buy them, that varies. You can get them from Aliexpress, Gearbest, Amazon, ebay, and many other places. In some cases (Comply, Symbio, Auvio, SpinFit) you have to get them from dealers or certain places. For example, Auvio is a RadioShack brand, so you can get them at Radio Shack's brick and mortar stores, their website, or from 3rd party sellers on eBay.

Note that some tips are sized to fit certain nozzle bores (every IEM is different). Silicone tips are the most forgiving - they will stretch to fit massive nozzle bores. Others, like Comply and the "comply-style" foams, are much less forgiving, and you should really buy the correct size for the nozzle.

My personal recommendation is to start with a set of KZ Starlines, a New Bee assortment kit, some double flange, and a set of KZ Turbo wide bores. That would give you a decent tip rolling selection, good for a lot of different IEMs, for a $5-$8 total investment. Then as you get more comfortable, and determine what you like and dislike, you can branch out to other tips. Some tips on that list are much more expensive ($5-$10/pair), so that's why I recommended you start with the basics until you figure out what you like.

Remember, you can get tips many different places, but here's just one set of links for the tips I recommended above (from sellers I have personally used and recommend):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pc...-Earbud-Tips-Earbuds-eartips/32848258474.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pc...m-Universal-Earbuds-Ear-Pads/32799628169.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...s-3-Pairs-Silicone-Earbuds-S/32796690052.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/POY...nt-Silicone-Eartips-Ear-Buds/32818919742.html

I hope that helps.


----------



## Slater

RvTrav said:


> Received the TRN V20s today.  Haven't spent a lot of time with them but enough to tell that compared to the TRN V10 the treble has been tamed, the dip in the mids has been corrected and the V10s nice bass seems to have mostly been retained.  The cable on the V20 at first glace appeared to be the same as on the V10 but on closer inspection the cable is twisted differently and the individual strands on the V20 cable are of a slightly smaller diameter.  I opted for the red V20 and found when I opened the box that they were a lot brighter red than I was expecting and no where close to the colour as shown on the box.  I really liked the look and fit of the V10.  The V20 unfortunately has cheaper look although it does seem to be well built.  For me the V20 however just doesn't have the quality appearance that the V10 has.  If TRN produces a V10 version 2 with tuning like the V20 I would certainly purchase it.



So basically 'OK, but not that great'?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

I'm looking to sidegrade from my Tin Audio T2 and KZ ZS5 (V1) with cheap IEMs during the Aliexpress sale because... Head-Fi. Seems like the NiceHCK Bro/"name that rhymes with "'BinShoe'" Pro (are there any differences between the two in terms of tuning? I'm getting mixed reception around the web regarding how similar they sound) and Yersen FEN-2000 are right up my alley; I'm looking for 2 IEMs...:

- ...Both of which have a detachable MMCX cable
- ...Both of which are strictly $25 CAD or under...
- ...One having a relatively neutral sig (some brightness is fine, and maybe something a bit bassier than the Tin Audio T2... I'm not taping the holes of the T2 with blu-tack, no thanks) and the other with a more V-shaped and analytical sig. I'd like both to have an excellent soundstage and better isolation than the T2s (most of what I listen to can't exactly drown out noise that well even at high volumes)

Can any of you kindly speak for the IEMs I've suggested for myself providing the sigs I've named? Any other IEMs you can suggest instead?

Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## vladstef

chivs688 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking at getting some Tin Audio T2's in the sale tomorrow, and was wondering what are good eartips that go well with them?
> 
> ...



I usually don't like foams but they go so well with T2 for 2 reasons: they don't make the sound worse like they often do with IEMs, in fact, they tame the brightness ever so slightly compared to silicone tips and they keep them in my ears better - there will be no vacuum effect with T2 due to a front vent meaning that silicone tips do not create a seal that holds them in place while foams provide a lot of friction to hold them nicely requiring only slight adjustments from time to time.

T2 are all genuine and you can't go wrong. A bunch of sellers have them so find the lowest price for you (this won't be the same for everyone, shipping costs will vary), check user reviews just to make sure and that's it. I would also suggest checking latest reviews and photos in them just to make sure that you will be getting a unit from second batch (more tips and a white cable instead of beige one) but this is not mandatory as there is no difference in terms of sound/build quality.


----------



## Slater (Mar 27, 2018)

SomeEntityThing said:


> I'm looking to sidegrade from my Tin Audio T2 and KZ ZS5 (V1) with cheap IEMs during the Aliexpress sale because... Head-Fi.
> 
> Can any of you kindly speak for the IEMs I've suggested for myself providing the sigs I've named? Any other IEMs you can suggest instead?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!!!



You got some nice IEMs there already. Some would argue they are among the top <$50 budget IEMs.

But since you're looking for a side grade, I would recommend the KZ ZSR as a side grade to the ZS5 v1 - v-shaped, analytical, bassier than T2, excellent soundstage.

As far as something for a sidegrade to the T2 - I would consider the Brainwavz B100 (although not available on Aliexpress). I was quite impressed with the one I heard.


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> I usually don't like foams but they go so well with T2 for 2 reasons: they don't make the sound worse like they often do with IEMs, in fact, they tame the brightness ever so slightly compared to silicone tips and they keep them in my ears better - there will be no vacuum effect with T2 due to a front vent meaning that silicone tips do not create a seal that holds them in place while foams provide a lot of friction to hold them nicely requiring only slight adjustments from time to time.
> 
> T2 are all genuine and you can't go wrong. A bunch of sellers have them so find the lowest price for you (this won't be the same for everyone, shipping costs will vary), check user reviews just to make sure and that's it. I would also suggest checking latest reviews and photos in them just to make sure that you will be getting a unit from second batch (more tips and a white cable instead of beige one) but this is not mandatory as there is no difference in terms of sound/build quality.



Any recommended foams that can be purchased from ALI?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Slater said:


> You got some nice IEMs there already. Some would argue they are among the top <$50 budget IEMs.
> 
> But since you're looking for a side grade, I would recommend the KZ ZSR as a side grade to the ZS5 v1 - v-shaped, analytical, bassier than T2, excellent soundstage.
> 
> As far as something for a sidegrade to the T2 - I would consider the Brainwavz B100 (although not available on Aliexpress). I was quite impressed with the one I heard.



Though not IEMs which use MMCX cables, they do look interesting - especially the B100. I'll definitely take a look! Thank you Slater!!!

Heck, given that it's almost been more than half a year since the release of the KZ ZS5, perhaps it isn't all that crazy to say that I may even be looking for upgrades from it within the $50 price range, even. Chi-Fi is always advancing so quickly, it appears :O


----------



## stimuz

I'm addicted to chi-fi because of you guys.

Grabbing these:

**** PT15
Tin Audio T2
FEN-2000
Headroom MS16
KZ ZS10
2 MMCX 1 KZ cable

Now, I already have IT01, Uiisii CM5 and Rock Zircon(least favorite of the 3). Do any of these that I'm planning to buy seem overly redundant to get? Also, anyone know of any good 5ft+ MMCX cables on Aliexpress? I'm having the hardest time filtering by length.


----------



## Slater

stimuz said:


> I'm addicted to chi-fi because of you guys.
> 
> Grabbing these:
> 
> ...



I would honestly pass on the Headroom MS16. The **** PT15 blows the MS16 away. Unless you want the MS16 as a backup earbud for your gym bag or work, but wven then you may as well get (2) PT15 for the dirt cheap price they go for.

However, if you do end up getting the MS16, be SURE to peel off and throw away the fake "grille" that's adhered to the back of the shell. The sound improves considerably once that's done.


----------



## Slater

SomeEntityThing said:


> Though not IEMs which use MMCX cables, they do look interesting - especially the B100. I'll definitely take a look! Thank you Slater!!!
> 
> Heck, given that it's almost been more than half a year since the release of the KZ ZS5, perhaps it isn't all that crazy to say that I may even be looking for upgrades from it within the $50 price range, even. Chi-Fi is always advancing so quickly, it appears :O



Sure friend, glad to help.

Let us know how you like whatever you end up going with!

BTW, no KZ IEM uses MMCX (at least not yet anyways).

They all use 0.75mm 2-pin cables (like your ZS5 v1), with the only difference the shape of the plug at the 2-pin end.

There are many different (and inexpensive) 2-pin upgrade and bluetooth cables available that will fit the KZs, in case you want to go that route.


----------



## stimuz

Slater said:


> I would honestly pass on the Headroom MS16. The **** PT15 blows the MS16 away. Unless you want the MS16 as a backup earbud for your gym bag or work, but wven then you may as well get (2) PT15 for the dirt cheap price they go for.
> 
> However, if you do end up getting the MS16, be SURE to peel off and throw away the fake "grille" that's adhered to the back of the shell. The sound improves considerably once that's done.



Got it, 16s are out. Thanks.


----------



## tancg

Sorry, I mean the way I have to wear the ZS6, with or without the ear hooks.. I prefer to plug in and play my music..



Slater said:


> Just remove the ear hooks. It takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 28, 2018)

Less than two hours before the AliExpress Anniversary sale starts in my timezone... now I can't decide between the Yersen FEN-2000 or the KZ ZSR as the V-shape tuned IEM I wish to buy, both around $25 CAD. Can anyone tell me which one of the two (or account for just one if they have them) is more... "deeply V-shaped" in their tuning if that makes sense?

Also, for owners of the FEN-2000 willing to answer further:
- I've seen reports of people having trouble pulling the included MMCX cables (particularly the right one) out of the IEMs. How hard has it been to detach the IEMs from different cables?
- Any breakage reports of the included MMCX cables already? I'm not exactly the most careful with my IEMs, I'll admit, and while I'm planning on buying a KZ MMCX cable (hopefully not 2 stranded/knotted throughout its entire length like the last KZ MMCX cable I bought lol, some "manufacturing error" that was... the blasted thing ended up breaking after 3 days), I worry that I may burn through those 3 quickly...

And for owners of the KZ ZSR willing to answer further:
- Darned rookie question, but does KZ's silver-plated cable for the ZS3/5/6 fit the ZSR as well? I've only owned the ZS3/5 out of all of KZ's 2-pin cable IEMs
- Did you find the mids more prominent on the ZSR than the ZS5? The mids were too recessed with my ZS5, to my ears

It's really silly for me to be suddenly barging in with all these questions before such a hyped-up event... I'm sorry


----------



## SilverLodestar

The AliExpress Anniversary sale is almost amongst us. Wallets will cry, many paychecks will be sacrificed, but it’s all for a good cause: the love of music and damn-good Chi-fi. 

Stupidity aside, I actually haven’t decided on what I want. I was kinda eying the EARNiNE EN120 and a blue MMCX cable for my T2. Just wondering, is there anything at all that can beat the T2 in terms of midrange performance? Does anyone else have the EN120 to compare?


----------



## SilverLodestar

SomeEntityThing said:


> Less than two hours before the AliExpress Anniversary sale starts in my timezone... now I can't decide between the Yersen FEN-2000 or the KZ ZSR as the V-shape tuned IEM I wish to buy, both around $25 CAD. Can anyone tell me which one of the two (or account for just one if they have them) is more... "deeply V-shaped" in their tuning if that makes sense?
> 
> Also, for owners of the FEN-2000 willing to answer further:
> - I've seen reports of people having trouble pulling the included MMCX cables (particularly the right one) out of the IEMs. How hard has it been to detach the IEMs from different cables?
> ...


As a FEN-2000 owner, I got a dud. The MMCX connector got stuck in the right ear piece for a while and it had an audible distortion/buzzing noise. This happened before and after the whole incident. Be careful of QC issues with them. Although, I’m not too bummed because I still managed to get two awesome cables out of it. Just the cables and the eartips are worth the $22 I spent. 

Don’t worry about it! I’m doing the exact same here. It’s so hard to choose with all the different choices we have; I’m still asking questions only hours before the event.


----------



## Slater

tancg said:


> Sorry, I mean the way I have to wear the ZS6, with or without the ear hooks.. I prefer to plug in and play my music..



I understand the issue now.

Look for a "down" worn IEM, not an "up" worn (behind the ear) one.

If you like the sound signature of the ZS6, give the EMI CI-880 a try. Or, if you want more sub-bass punch, try the KZ EDR1. Both are worn down; just plug in and play your music.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 28, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> As a FEN-2000 owner, I got a dud. The MMCX connector got stuck in the right earpiece for a while and it had an audible distortion/buzzing noise. This happened before and after the whole incident. Be careful of QC issues with them. Although, I’m not too bummed because I still managed to get two awesome cables out of it. Just the cables and the ear tips are worth the $22 I spent.
> 
> Don’t worry about it! I’m doing the exact same here. It’s so hard to choose with all the different choices we have; I’m still asking questions only hours before the event.



Thank you for your reply!

Yeah, it was really the accessories the got me hooked as I'm also eager to do some more tip rolling coming out of this sale. i will heed your warning - apologies if I'm coming off as blunt here, but QC seems par for the course with Chi-Fi, though... even still, considering how many accessories I'd be getting, I'm with you on thinking it's about decent or greater in value, IEMs broken or not. I do hope they are about as musical as I think, if they work 

And yeah, this whole scrounging for Chi-Fi business is certainly taxing in more ways than one, but the payoff in sound and just during the sheer thrill of the hunt makes it worth it (to me, at least XD)


----------



## Bartig

kirkftl said:


> Can anyone recommend me something similar to the ATE but with a detachable cable? Looking for an iem on the warmer side. Also would prefer it to be worn over ear. Thanks!


Not quite the same, but you could try the Nicechk Bro. More intimate than the ATE, but with a comparable warm sound.


----------



## Bartig

SomeEntityThing said:


> Less than two hours before the AliExpress Anniversary sale starts in my timezone... now I can't decide between the Yersen FEN-2000 or the KZ ZSR as the V-shape tuned IEM I wish to buy, both around $25 CAD. Can anyone tell me which one of the two (or account for just one if they have them) is more... "deeply V-shaped" in their tuning if that makes sense?
> 
> Also, for owners of the FEN-2000 willing to answer further:
> - I've seen reports of people having trouble pulling the included MMCX cables (particularly the right one) out of the IEMs. How hard has it been to detach the IEMs from different cables?
> ...


About the ZSR:
- Yes, the silver cable will work
- Yes the mids are less recessed. And the base is even heaps better than the ZS5. It’s a fantastic fun pair of IEMs.


----------



## earplug

AliExpress sale is almost here. Any recommendations for excellent noise isolation? I have the KZ ZS5, but the isolation is not good enough for me.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

earplug said:


> AliExpress sale is almost here. Any recommendations for excellent noise isolation? I have the KZ ZS5, but the isolation is not good enough for me.



It sounds more muddy to me than the ZS5, but I found that the KZ ZS3 has a ridiculously good seal that feels like a vacuum whenever I stick them in my ears. So much so, that I've actually used them as ear plugs (yes, without the cable attached) to block out noise lol


----------



## CoiL

Bartig said:


> Have you tried the KZ ATE? They’re dirt cheap and offer perfectly what you want. Plus you get an impressive soundstage as well. Very good set to start with, I can tell from experience.


+1


Slater said:


> KZ ATE or ATR would pair great with jazz, due to their natural tone, warm sound, and good soundstage. Treble on both of those is right on target with what you described you're looking for.
> You won't believe the price you paid once you hear them!
> Both models use the same drivers now, so get whatever one is cheaper. However, no matter which you get please don't use the stock hard foam tips they come with, as they're horrible beyond words. Tip roll and you'll definitely find a better tip than the stock turds - Comply style foam, Auvios, wide bore turbo/whirlwinds, SpinFits, double flange, etc.


+1


kirkftl said:


> Can anyone recommend me something similar to the ATE but with a detachable cable? Looking for an iem on the warmer side. Also would prefer it to be worn over ear. Thanks!



Just open the shells and install MMCX sockets: 


CoiL said:


> Well, if You remember about my FF-mod, then it wasn`t mainly about making them open back (which had minor effect)  or closing port holes but whole new nozzle from ED9 (brass)  - that has the main effect about highs and details
> 
> Btw, took a pic from my ATR mod:


----------



## earplug

SomeEntityThing said:


> It sounds more muddy to me than the ZS5, but I found that the KZ ZS3 has a ridiculously good seal that feels like a vacuum whenever I stick them in my ears. So much so, that I've actually used them as ear plugs (yes, without the cable attached) to block out noise lol



Thanks. Any other KZ earphones with the same housing? I don't see anything similar on the KZ official store.


----------



## CoiL

SomeEntityThing said:


> Though not IEMs which use MMCX cables, they do look interesting - especially the B100. I'll definitely take a look! Thank you Slater!!!
> 
> Heck, given that it's almost been more than half a year since the release of the KZ ZS5, perhaps it isn't all that crazy to say that I may even be looking for upgrades from it within the $50 price range, even. Chi-Fi is always advancing so quickly, it appears :O





SomeEntityThing said:


> Less than two hours before the AliExpress Anniversary sale starts in my timezone... now I can't decide between the Yersen FEN-2000 or the KZ ZSR as the V-shape tuned IEM I wish to buy, both around $25 CAD. Can anyone tell me which one of the two (or account for just one if they have them) is more... "deeply V-shaped" in their tuning if that makes sense?
> 
> Also, for owners of the FEN-2000 willing to answer further:
> - I've seen reports of people having trouble pulling the included MMCX cables (particularly the right one) out of the IEMs. How hard has it been to detach the IEMs from different cables?
> ...





SomeEntityThing said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Yeah, it was really the accessories the got me hooked as I'm also eager to do some more tip rolling coming out of this sale. i will heed your warning - apologies if I'm coming off as blunt here, but QC seems par for the course with Chi-Fi, though... even still, considering how many accessories I'd be getting, I'm with you on thinking it's about decent or greater in value, IEMs broken or not. I do hope they are about as musical as I think, if they work
> 
> And yeah, this whole scrounging for Chi-Fi business is certainly taxing in more ways than one, but the payoff in sound and just during the sheer thrill of the hunt makes it worth it (to me, at least XD)



Get iBasso IT01... seriously!


----------



## SomeEntityThing

earplug said:


> Thanks. Any other KZ earphones with the same housing? I don't see anything similar on the KZ official store.


I'm sorry, but not to my knowledge, unfortunately. I think the ZSR has a similar housing so I suppose it might fit sort of similarly given their shape though I can't confirm as I do not have them.


----------



## earplug

SomeEntityThing said:


> I'm sorry, but not to my knowledge, unfortunately. I think the ZSR has a similar housing so I suppose it might fit sort of similarly given their shape though I can't confirm as I do not have them.



Thanks again. I might give those two a try.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

CoiL said:


> Get iBasso IT01... seriously!


That is over the budget ($50, *wheeze*) I've set aside for myself to use around this time of Anniversary sales and whatnot, but I'm aware of the hype and my eyes are certainly on them as a potential future investment! Thank you for the suggestion!!


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 28, 2018)

earplug said:


> Thanks again. I might give those two a try.


No problem  though I'd recommend refraining from buying the ZS3 (and/or maybe the ZSR) on AliExpress even during its anniversary sale if you are willing to wait; the Gearbest discount thread that George from Gearbest updates considerably often has had the ZS3 sold as cheap as $2.99 USD!!!


----------



## earplug

SomeEntityThing said:


> No problem  though I'd recommend refraining from buying the ZS3 (and/or maybe the ZSR) on AliExpress even during its anniversary sale if you are willing to wait; the Gearbest discount thread that George from Gearbest updates considerably often has had the ZS3 sold as cheap as $2.99 USD!!!



I'll hold out if I can get a deal like that. Do you have a link to the thread?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

earplug said:


> I'll hold out if I can get a deal like that. Do you have a link to the thread?


Welcome to the party  I recommend subscribing to the thread to snag the deals as quickly as you can: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/201...oise-reduction-hybrid-in-ear-earphone.832367/


----------



## earplug

SomeEntityThing said:


> Welcome to the party  I recommend subscribing to the thread to snag the deals as quickly as you can: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/201...oise-reduction-hybrid-in-ear-earphone.832367/



Subscribed. Thanks for all this info.


----------



## vito45

1clearhead said:


> Do you have the old version of the **** 4in1? I just put out an order for the new **** 4in1 PRO. I'm hoping these will be an upgrade.


I have old version.


----------



## Bartig

earplug said:


> Thanks again. I might give those two a try.


The ZSR is somewhat bigger than the ZS3, it's slighty less comfortable. However: please consider the ZSR over the ZS3. It's infinitely better, without mid-bass bleeding, more space and far more detail.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Mar 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> Well, like a lot of ChiFi manufacturers, KZ doesn't really have a website. It's kind of all word of mouth, social media, reviews, etc. Kind of a guerilla-style marketing philosophy.
> 
> The treasure trove of KZ knowledge is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/
> 
> ...



@Slater sensei



Say something about symbio

Well I love these tips.... But your words and experience matters(you know, I pasted the Philips mod you did.....well me too on quota...the link...and I became the most answer seen on google and quota

You made me famous lol)


And as a DIY fellow...I want your word on symbio W.

From my experience...it puts some body and weight on T2 bass response without altering the speed.

It seriously made me feel like T2 was near to U18t sound signature.. With m15 module...just treble was bit childish in comparison to bass definition. It's signature is somewhat neutral with depth perception. Just the PRaT is very slow and soundstage was well very small compared to my 64audio’s.

TFZ king pro staged a little bigger with more bass extension(bass was linear but it didn't roll of)

Ibasso it01 had the same effect and midBass became less(well sub region rised exponentially compared to midBass that it made my ear feel that mid bass was lowered)

ZhiYin became unbearable from SubBass point of view....
It just rumbled below my natural perception level and gave me headache and nausea. MidBass remained the same.

BGVP ds1 tn turned out to be very good......the rise of subbass made some vibrancy a little toned and treble got a lot more airy. Ever so slightly oval shape soundstage became a round soundstage.....well a soundscape (music with no walls).

HiFiboys OSV3 got warmer and more musical.

KZ zsr got unbearable on subbass.

JH audio layla II bass became more open and musical without effecting whole spectrum....


U18tzar.....well bass remain the same with ever so slight extension but ohhh my god....treble became damm realistic

Which is the hardest feat for audio( a realistic treble)


----------



## Bartig

Spent 60 dollar on earphones on this sale day so far. The T2 for less than 30 dollar is still attractive though... I just think I'll hate having to fiddle with the bass hole.


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like my Tin Audio T2 and have never fiddled with the bass hole


----------



## Qualcheduno

So, I've now narrowed my choice to the following two iems:
-tinaudio t2
-tfz exclusive 3
The latter is ~10$ more expensive but has more accessories than the former
The T2 has a neutral sound sig, that some found bass-lacking, while the Ex 3 is more fun-tuned but in his review, @B9Scrambler says it's still the most balanced among the Exclusive family.
Between the two, the T2 seems to be the sturdiest but the Ex 3 looks more comfortable.
Which of this two would you pick?


----------



## RvTrav

Slater said:


> So basically 'OK, but not that great'?



Sorry if I gave that impression.  The sound, fit and build quality on the V20 is very good for the price.  For me the appearance and fit of the V10 is just way better yet I feel there were some issues the sound.   The V20 fixed these issues.


----------



## earplug

Bartig said:


> The ZSR is somewhat bigger than the ZS3, it's slighty less comfortable. However: please consider the ZSR over the ZS3. It's infinitely better, without mid-bass bleeding, more space and far more detail.



Yeah, I'll probably try both if I can find a good deal on them. How is the isolation on the ZSR? Seems like the ZS3 has better isolation from what I've been told.


----------



## Bartig

earplug said:


> Yeah, I'll probably try both if I can find a good deal on them. How is the isolation on the ZSR? Seems like the ZS3 has better isolation from what I've been told.


I have no problems here.


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> I really like my Tin Audio T2 and have never fiddled with the bass hole


Yeah what he said. I think they sound just fine as is although I did tip roll to get a comfortable sealed fit.


----------



## Zerohour88

@DarkZenith Is there any way to ask for Penon to replace the DS1 V2 with V1 (I heard penon usually just ask the buyer to destroy V2 and then they send out V1), but my friend who bought after Feb and before TN Forum ver (V1) went up on the site got this email regarding the return:

Dear friend. Yes,you can also return it for exchange. But it would much more convenient if you pay half of the price to buy the V1 directly (earphones only,not including cable and accessories) .As you know,you have to pay the return shipping and we have to wait until received your returned earphones. It is up to you of course. Please just keep in touch with us and we are sure we will resolve this soon . Best regards!

Its a bit annoying when he have to pay the return shipping when their side messed up. He just wants the DS1 V1.


----------



## DarkZenith

Zerohour88 said:


> @DarkZenith Is there any way to ask for Penon to replace the DS1 V2 with V1 (I heard penon usually just ask the buyer to destroy V2 and then they send out V1), but my friend who bought after Feb and before TN Forum ver (V1) went up on the site got this email regarding the return:
> 
> Dear friend. Yes,you can also return it for exchange. But it would much more convenient if you pay half of the price to buy the V1 directly (earphones only,not including cable and accessories) .As you know,you have to pay the return shipping and we have to wait until received your returned earphones. It is up to you of course. Please just keep in touch with us and we are sure we will resolve this soon . Best regards!
> 
> Its a bit annoying when he have to pay the return shipping when their side messed up. He just wants the DS1 V1.


I don't think they messed up. BGVP messed up. Penon contacted me to fix the issue as soon as they knew it. You can read their mails on TN : http://tellementnomade.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=19865&start=75#p582691 . I did'nt even have to ask them anything.
And to anwser your question : you can ask, of course, but the deal with Penon was as described by them to your friend. Either he sends the V2 back to them at his expense or he can buy V1 without any accessory for half the price. That's it and I think it's a pretty fair solution.


----------



## n1kk1

CONFUSED BETWEEN THE TINAUDIO T2 and **** 4 in1, Ali sale is now, need help which to buy. I mostly listen to Steely Dan and Jazz, some hiphop and classic rock from time to time. Thanks!


-n1kk1


----------



## Bartig

SomeEntityThing said:


> No problem  though I'd recommend refraining from buying the ZS3 (and/or maybe the ZSR) on AliExpress even during its anniversary sale if you are willing to wait; the Gearbest discount thread that George from Gearbest updates considerably often has had the ZS3 sold as cheap as $2.99 USD!!!


That is an insane price, even for so much mid-bass bleed!


----------



## Bartig (Mar 28, 2018)

DarkZenith said:


> I don't think they messed up. BGVP messed up. Penon contacted me to fix the issue as soon as they knew it. You can read their mails on TN : http://tellementnomade.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=19865&start=75#p582691 . I did'nt even have to ask them anything.
> And to anwser your question : you can ask, of course, but the deal with Penon was as described by them to your friend. Either he sends the V2 back to them at his expense or he can buy V1 without any accessory for half the price. That's it and I think it's a pretty fair solution.


Guys, this is awesome! Just found out the Audio&Video Professional Store on AliExpress also sells the BGVP DS1 v1 in their store, and they currently have it discounted on Ali for 34 euros. All you have to do is ask when you order.

Very curious as to how they sound!

(Sorry for two posts in a row, won't do it again. )


----------



## Ders Olmaz

I ask them two days ago it is new batch of vsd1


----------



## oneula

picked up during the sale  the LKER i8, Yersen FEN 2000, and TIN  Audio T2 STill want to check out the BGVP DS1 but it wasn't on sale so no rush
I think that will complete my tour of ChiFi offerings
Hard to believe it all started less than a month ago with my discovery of the MonkPlus for my V30 as I was initially targeting over ears like the Beyerdynamic  770 Pros (250), the Monoprice 1st Gen Monolith, ATH 40X, Mass Drop Sennheiser 6XX, and Fostex T50RP. 

I can probably put all the ChiFi IEMs I've got since the Monks into the monster case I had to buy for the 770Pros. 

So far I think I have a pretty good selection to listen to starting with the KZ ATEs I got a couple years ago

Since then its been the following path:

Future Sonics EM3
MEE Electronics A151P
Koss KSC75
Fiio EX1
1More Triple
Fiio F9

Monk Plus
SoundMagic E80s
Monk Plus IE Kit (Biggie/Smalls)
KZ ATR
KZ ZSE
KZ ZS3
Shozy Hibiki

So far out of the box I prefer the Hibiki's, Monks. ZS3s. and MEE A151Ps 
The Monks really blew me away as earphones and not IEMs Reminds me of the KSC75 just way better
They make my V30 come alive  

Some have way too much treble or way to boomy bass
I need to burn in them all and give them another try

Funny that the 1more triples did not impress me like they have everyone else

most of my ChiFi choices were based off this website and others, so thanks as you never hear of any of the standard sites give time to "alternative" options other than the name brands

My DAPs still need work but I have the Fiio III gen 1 and 2, the Cowan PlenueD, a Blackberry Playbook, and iPod Classic Gen 5.5, HiDiz AP60
I'm amping with Electric Avenues(HiDiz) , Fiio A5 (iPod) . xDuoo (iPod) and Topping NX1S (PlenueD)


----------



## bunbunwang

Thanks to the sale i got my hands on a bunch of iems for a cheap price. Tin Audio T2s, Tenmak Pro, Rock Zircon and cables for the kz zs6 for around 60usd !


----------



## darmanastartes

SomeEntityThing said:


> Less than two hours before the AliExpress Anniversary sale starts in my timezone... now I can't decide between the Yersen FEN-2000 or the KZ ZSR as the V-shape tuned IEM I wish to buy, both around $25 CAD. Can anyone tell me which one of the two (or account for just one if they have them) is more... "deeply V-shaped" in their tuning if that makes sense?
> 
> Also, for owners of the FEN-2000 willing to answer further:
> - I've seen reports of people having trouble pulling the included MMCX cables (particularly the right one) out of the IEMs. How hard has it been to detach the IEMs from different cables?
> ...


While I experienced the issues others have described detaching the FEN-2000 cables from the IEMs, the FEN-2000 cables have no issues with other IEMs I've tried them with, and other cables have no issues with the FEN-2000 IEMs. I did have one of the jack sleeves at the 3.5mm end come off of one of the cables, but I ended up re-terminating.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Aliexpress funny march expo.

Go my soldiers, go and loot aliexpress and tell the old freaks like me that you liked the loot or not.


Loot China from its iem


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Just received my Brainwavz b100 today after 76 days.
> 
> I'm trying to decipher the sound of these. Very different to everything that i have right now. Vocals sound very different than the e-mi that was resting on the table. BEFORE listening i tought in seeling these to get bgvp ds1. But... They fit so perfecly in my ear, It looks like they were made for me, so, i am defnitely keeping these. Guitars on the following brazillian psychodelic rock band sound(take a listen) AWESOME.
> 
> ...



You have a textbook example of a single BA armature driver in your ears. A relatively new breed. The B100 can best be described as fluid, coherent, and homogeneous sounding. A very informative review is on headflux.de (use the Google translate browser extension).

I'd say the B100 is a great, very enjoyable earphone at a good price. I also love mine.


----------



## n1kk1

bunbunwang said:


> Thanks to the sale i got my hands on a bunch of iems for a cheap price. Tin Audio T2s, Tenmak Pro, Rock Zircon and cables for the kz zs6 for around 60usd !




HOW AND WHICH STORE?? LEL


----------



## SomeEntityThing

earplug said:


> I'll hold out if I can get a deal like that. Do you have a link to the thread?





Bartig said:


> That is an insane price, even for so much mid-bass bleed!



I'm sorry, you two... I messed up there on the pricing; the ZS3 has been discounted to $4.99 USD previously on that thread. I confused that with the KZ 2-pin silver cable (angled and straight), as well as the KZ EDR2, which I bought for $2.99 USD (almost $4 CAD) using its discounts. The thread has also offered the KZ 2-pin bluetooth (angled and straight) cable for the same price :O


----------



## n1kk1

Another question guys, should I get the Tinaudio T2 if i already have a ZS5 with spinfits? Thanks!!


----------



## Robert13x

Should I get the ZS6 or the Tin Audio T2?
I have like 50-55$
I usually listen to trap,rap and other "bassy" things .
RIght now I'm using the Meizu EP51 and I like them (but the battery is not that great anymore so..)


----------



## Nikostr8

Im really getting tempted for ZSR, its at 16 euro currently. + trn v10 cable would be 20 euros...

Dont know what to do...


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2018)

Robert13x said:


> Should I get the ZS6 or the Tin Audio T2?
> I have like 50-55$
> I usually listen to trap,rap and other "bassy" things .
> RIght now I'm using the Meizu EP51 and I like them (but the battery is not that great anymore so..)


None of them. If you want bassy, you will be happier with the ZSR (I have all three).


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2018)

Nikostr8 said:


> Im really getting tempted for ZSR, its at 16 euro currently. + trn v10 cable would be 20 euros...
> 
> Dont know what to do...


Go for it - but the included cable is just fine.


----------



## Robert13x (Mar 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> None of them. If you want bassy, you will be happier with the ZSR (I have all three).


I want something with a good (or atleast OK) build cuz I don't really take care of my headphones and I break them all the time ..
That's why I would like something made of "metal" not plastic.

soo..between those two? Or something else (in the 40-55$ price range)


----------



## Bartig

Nikostr8 said:


> Im really getting tempted for ZSR, its at 16 euro currently. + trn v10 cable would be 20 euros...
> 
> Dont know what to do...


Do it. The ZSR is a gem.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 28, 2018)

I have $22.19 CAD left available to spend... I decided on the Yersen FEN-2000 and bought a KZ MMCX cable with it (+$5 CAD) as I'm pretty sure that somewhere down the line the ZSR will get a discount on George's Gearbest thread/during Gearbest's Flash Salesanyways, and even if it won't I can part with some of my GB points to get 30% off the normal price. Dunno why, but something inside me regrets the decision...

Now, for the neutral IEM I'd like to purchase... anyone got any opinions on the "rhymes with 'BinShoe'" Pro or Nicehck Bro regarding how neutral they sound? Any other IEMs for me to look at within the price range of my remaining funds?


----------



## deaftpunk

oneula said:


> picked up during the sale  the LKER i8, Yersen FEN 2000, and TIN  Audio T2 STill want to check out the BGVP DS1 but it wasn't on sale so no rush
> I think that will complete my tour of ChiFi offerings
> Hard to believe it all started less than a month ago with my discovery of the MonkPlus for my V30 as I was initially targeting over ears like the Beyerdynamic  770 Pros (250), the Monoprice 1st Gen Monolith, ATH 40X, Mass Drop Sennheiser 6XX, and Fostex T50RP.
> 
> ...


I'm very intereested for your conclusion on which one do you prefer of those you picked up now, not many people have all of them, please do tell us your impressions and which one you prefer once you have them


----------



## Holypal

A completely different story here. But since a lot of people in this thread due to the Ali sale. I hope someone have the experience of using a battery to power their dac, like Apogee MiniDac, RME ADI-2 DAC, etc, which uses 12V DC input. 

Does the following battery have enough power for your DACs:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DC1...-ion-Battery-For-CCTV-Camera/32824448979.html


----------



## smsmasters (Mar 28, 2018)

*KZ ZS10 looks interesting. I wonder how it sounds.*


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 29, 2018)

*Learning the trade, next step: the ibasso single dynamic driver earphone IT01
*
After starting this hobby late in 2016, the learning continues. I already had the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum iems, which had mids too far recessed for my taste.

First, there were audiobudget.com and aproar.co.uk. They helped accumulating a basic stock of fine, cheap earphones and to develop a basic taste. This taste has been evolving since....from "fun" to "neutral". But after tens of cheapos, the selection of $5 to $20 iems was somewhat saturated.

Then, KZ released their first "budget premium" earphone in the KZ ZS5. This raised my price bar above $20.

Next, I discovered head-fi and some interesting blogs. My favourite reviewers have been B9Scrambler, HifiChris, and headflux.de.
Reasoning: their reviews are not only very competent but also well structured; they strictly  separate between observation and interpretation. And they are very consistent between reviews. This worked well for me making the right choices or confirming my own impressions...which resulted in further learning.

Then, amicable quibbling with Coil and private discussion with HifiChris schooled my technical understanding of impedance, frequency response etc. I also learnt about the idea of a neutral sound from Chris, spearheaded by the relatively cheap Fostex TE-02, a love at second sight and a great mid-level benchmark...took 1/2 year to appreciate them fully. A true classic but discontinued.

And in between, there was Slater teaching us his mods. He sticks to the cheapos/mid-price and makes them sound like premium.

With the higher-priced earphones, I started to understand the variations of the "more expensive sound".

*Rule of thumb 1:* expensive = better vocals.
*Rule of thumb 2: *expensive means a more neutral tuning (this is not always the case; example: Sennheiser ie800 and some Campfires)

Expensive "benchmark" earphones can also be of great help for better evaluating the cheapos.

Next came a new generation of BA drivers in the single BA Brainwavz B100: a new fluid, homogeneous and coherent sound for me. Compared to a single dynamic driver, this BA driver gives you more of a room feel. Price of the B100 is more than fair.

I then invested in the premium UE900S at massdrop with four BA drivers. This opened a whole new world in terms of resolution...here it finally was, the "expensive sound". I was told that, in order to top this substantially, you will have to spend 1000 to 2000 Eur. A great benchmark earphone at a ridiculous price.

And the latest experience is the basso IT01, which arrived yesterday. A single dynamic driver earphone with a sound reminiscent of the much more expensive Sennheiser ie800, but allegedly slightly better in terms of bass and resolution. I can only say 'wow" to yet another great learning experience. The ibassos are less detailed than the UE900S but they have a very distinct "fun" signature...addictive and irresistible. They are first and foremost premium ear candy. If they were a wine, the reviewer would call it "easy to drink".

What does all that premium, stuff mean for my cheapos? I still love my KZ EDRs, HDS, ZSR...to name just a few. You can't always eat caviar but sometimes a plain Hamburger tastes better (Slater, did you tell me that?).

Let's see what the future will bring. I thank everybody who has made this a great journey far.

P.S. Photo does not show my best dap but the old radio I am presently using for break-in.
*



 *


----------



## oyobass

VShaft said:


> One thing constantly mentioned that I don't get - "isolation" and how good/poor is it with a given iEM. So far, I've tried a bunch of earphones, and I could not name one that I'd characterize as having poor isolation.
> 
> Being a happy user of the TinAudio T2, just the other day there was some work/repairs being done in the office adjacent to ours. I sit by the wall, and they were drilling on the other side. My earbuds, which I usually use because they do _not_ isolate me completely from my coworkers, were useless of course. So I switched to the T2. With them, and the volume up to perhaps 50% or 60% I was able to almost completely drown out the drilling noise. I could've gone further with the volume, but I chose leave the music at reasonable listening levels.
> 
> So if the T2 being able to practically wipe out the noise of a drill essentially inches from my head at 60% of max volume is poor isolation, what is _good_ isolation then? Am I missing something here or what?


For my purposes, good isolation is being able to stand next to an insanely loud metal drummer and being able to listen at a normal (for me, normal means quiet) level. Great IEMs are worth their weight in gold for hearing protection. I want to protect what I have left...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> *Learning the trade, next step: the ibasso single dynamic driver earphone IT01
> *
> After starting this hobby late in 2016, the learning continues. I already had the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum iems, which had mids too far recessed for my taste.
> 
> ...



Please do a symbio W test on iBasso it01 and surprise yourself more.


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Please do a symbio W test on iBasso it01 and surprise yourself more.


You refer to certain wide bore tips, right? I have the Tennmak whirlwind here...will check those. Thanks.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> You refer to certain wide bore tips, right? I have the Tennmak whirlwind here...will check those. Thanks.



@*Otto Motor *can you compare the ibasso it01 to your UE900S which is better in soundstage.. does the ibasso it01 give you out of the box experience with the instruments  .. are instruments lively and are they are accurate... and can you check with the tennmak whirlwind tips if it gives more bass and subbass .. thanks


----------



## KingOfThorns

This sale is killing me...

Is T2 _that_ better than the likes of FEN-2000, ZSR, etc.? I'm having trouble deciding what to get...One option is Yersen + TRN V20 + some earbuds (Seahf AWK-F150C or TY Hi-Z 150 or HE150). The other is T2 + Yersen/whatever...dunno, for the price of T2s I can get FEN-2000 and V20. I just don't know if T2 is a must get compared to other options...

One other thing: I keep hearing good things about ZSR. I hear good stuff about V20 too. How do they compare?
I already have ZS3 and ATR, I'm not that keen on getting another KZ with that generic KZ memory wire cable...especially since ZSR + a replacemenet cable is literally 2x price of V20 which aready has a solid cable.


----------



## HungryPanda

KingOfThorns said:


> This sale is killing me...
> 
> Is T2 _that_ better than the likes of FEN-2000, ZSR, etc.? I'm having trouble deciding what to get...One option is Yersen + TRN V20 + some earbuds (Seahf AWK-F150C or TY Hi-Z 150 or HE150). The other is T2 + Yersen/whatever...dunno, for the price of T2s I can get FEN-2000 and V20. I just don't know if T2 is a must get compared to other options...
> 
> ...


 Out of  the list you mention I personally would grab Yersen Fen2000 and Seahf F150C


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 28, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @*Otto Motor *can you compare the ibasso it01 to your UE900S which is better in soundstage.. does the ibasso it01 give you out of the box experience with the instruments  .. are instruments lively and are they are accurate... and can you check with the tennmak whirlwind tips if it gives more bass and subbass .. thanks


Both don't have the world's biggest soundstage. The UE900S have the more accurate instrument placement and both are very lively - the ibasso are a bit more straight forward in this respect. The Tennmak whirlwind tips will not add bass but treble because of their wide bore (physics: small bores create an "inverted horn effect"; compare to loudspeakers and to the ZS6 mods). Will have to look for the tips bag to confirm.

Update: Tennmak tips don't change much at all. They certainly don't add subbass. But I have problems with the Tennmaks of the bassos to achieve a good seal.

Another update: bass includes wide bore tips, which are a bit short. They reduce bass and add treble. Not sure which tips I find better.


----------



## stryed (Mar 28, 2018)

Got the Yersen. Surprised how small the IEMs are, and the cables are  thin too (compared to IT01 cable).

Sound wise (I just tested it 10mins OOTB), I was pleasantly surprised at the bass presence and overall clarity across the range. Sub bass not so much compared to the IT01, and soundstage is mostly in depth than on the sides like the Swings. Wearing them cable down is OK, not the comfiest but it's nice to have the possibility. The tips are medium bore and I would like to try large bores but none of them fit as the nozzles are smaller than usual (KZ ZS5, IT01 vivo xe800). DId not try the filtered tips yet.

Definitely recommended but I really like soundstage width so the KZ5 stays with me during my daily commute.


----------



## RolledOff

Robert13x said:


> Should I get the ZS6 or the Tin Audio T2?
> I have like 50-55$
> I usually listen to trap,rap and other "bassy" things .
> RIght now I'm using the Meizu EP51 and I like them (but the battery is not that great anymore so..)


EDR1
or 
Zhiyin Z5000


----------



## zazaboy

stryed said:


> Got the Yersen. Surprised how small the IEMs are, and the cables are  thin too (compared to IT01 cable).
> 
> Sound wise (I just tested it 10mins OOTB), I was pleasantly surprised at the bass presence and overall clarity across the range. Sub bass not so much compared to the IT01, and soundstage is mostly in depth than on the sides like the Swings. Wearing them cable down is OK, not the comfiest but it's nice to have the possibility. The tips are medium bore and I would like to try large bores but none of them fit as the nozzles are smaller than usual (KZ ZS5, IT01 vivo xe800). DId not try the filtered tips yet.
> 
> Definitely recommended but I really like soundstage width so the KZ5 stays with me during my daily commute.



*@**stryed* is the treble brighter then kz zs5? ... and does it have bigger or smaller soundstage then kz zs5?


----------



## earplug

SomeEntityThing said:


> I'm sorry, you two... I messed up there on the pricing; the ZS3 has been discounted to $4.99 USD previously on that thread. I confused that with the KZ 2-pin silver cable (angled and straight), as well as the KZ EDR2, which I bought for $2.99 USD (almost $4 CAD) using its discounts. The thread has also offered the KZ 2-pin bluetooth (angled and straight) cable for the same price :O




No problem. I'd be happy with $4.99 if that deal ever appears again.  I was glad to find out about those other deals too.


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

oyobass said:


> For my purposes, good isolation is being able to stand next to an insanely loud metal drummer and being able to listen at a normal (for me, normal means quiet) level. Great IEMs are worth their weight in gold for hearing protection. I want to protect what I have left...



Smart man. I wish I had that attitude 25 years ago when night club DJing, going to raves, concerts, etc. Now I am paying the price.


----------



## zazaboy

anyone has info about this iem NiceHCK W1 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...DJ-HIFI-Bass-Headset-Earplug/32720852808.html its on sale with discount


----------



## Slater

RolledOff said:


> EDR1
> or
> Zhiyin Z5000



What's your budget?

EDR1 vs Zhiyin Z5000 is $4 vs $48.

The Z5000 isn't 10xs better than the EDR1, so why spend 10xs the price?

Or, if you want to look at it another way, the EDR1 is so cheap, just get both. I mean, if you're willing to spend $48 on the Zhiyin Z5000, why not spend $4 more and get both? Especially because once you hit $50, you can use the "$5 off $50" select coupon (essentially giving you the EDR1 for free). But you have to spend over $50 to use that coupon...


----------



## oneula (Mar 28, 2018)

deaftpunk said:


> I'm very intereested for your conclusion on which one do you prefer of those you picked up now, not many people have all of them, please do tell us your impressions and which one you prefer once you have them



I also ordered the KZ ED9 with tuneable modules and the DZAT DF-10 open back wood earphones.

I'm no audiophile and I don't really care about specs. To me its how they fit and then how they sound, then how easy they are to use (pocketable or not) and what I need as a source to drive them.

The Biggies and Smalls are burning in this week but I ran a test on the rest this morning and they pretty much all failed.

There's a couple reference tracks I use one called "Kaimana" I have from the album Dolphin Smiles by Steve Kindler and Teja Bell as well as a track from a Scott Jarrett(Keith Jarrett's brother) master LP I got in the 80's called Without Rhyme or Reason called "Miles of Sea"
I first heard the nuances when I got to play them on a giant tube grundig console my father bought in germany in the early 60's. It was a Grundig Majestic, a classic tube wooden home console monster with a record player on the left and reel to reel on the right with a dial multiband radio in the middle The record player and reel to reel sat on top of built in front and side firing speakers with 10" woofers  and accompanying it were two standalone side speakers with 12" woofers and vents and two barrel full range speaker to hang from the ceiling above them.

Anyway, when played through this 60's german tube stereo on Kaimana you can hear the timbre of  the violin body along with the pick strumming the guitar strings and a solid bass rif. On Miles of Sea when the drums come in there a huge impact that you can feel.Both of these songs should create a tingling in your spine as those events come forward but so far nothing I have has produced that effect yet.

I played these flacs through my Fiio X3 DAP lineout as well as my Cowan Plenue-D via a Liittle Bear B4 portable tube amp, Fiio A5, Electric Avenues PA2V2. I still need to try the xduuo 5 as well as the Headamp Pico/VE Runabout Plus I'm waiting on. I should also try them on my old Adcom and NAD home setup with some of the master LPs to see how they handle.

Maybe its not enough power or the source is bad, but I'm pretty sure I heard what I was looking for with my Mass Drop Sennheiser 6XX and Monoprice Monolith 560's on the same rigs.

I also remember hearing it with my original 600 ohm Sennheiser HD 414's.. Damn those were good phones, wish I didn't throw them away when the pad disintegrated.

Anyway I guess its the reality of inexpensive IEMs versus higher end gear.
But for tooling about not worrying about carrying or losing your headsets some of these are just fine

sorry


----------



## Nikostr8

How good is the trn bluetooth cable? Considering it for my kz's since the kz cable is trash. How long the battery last??? 

If it That good i could consider buying one for my yersen.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Just ordered the EARNiNE EN120 for only ~$60 and another FEN-2000 for only $18. I spent too much on 11/11, so I didn’t go _too_ overboard today.


----------



## bsoplinger

stryed said:


> Got the Yersen. Surprised how small the IEMs are, and the cables are  thin too (compared to IT01 cable).
> … . The tips are medium bore and I would like to try large bores but none of them fit as the nozzles are smaller than usual (KZ ZS5, IT01 vivo xe800).…


Personally, I've never used the small size ear tips because they don't fit me at all. Perhaps for you its the large size. But I'll argue that there's some size you never will consider using. So what I've done with other IEMs with thin nozzles is to cut off the inner tube part of the small ear tip. Then put just the tube on the nozzle then whatever ear tip with the typical 4.9mm nozzle size over that. Sometimes its easier to push the small nozzle bit into the nozzle of the larger ear tip and put the combination on the IEM nozzle. Just a suggestion if you want to try tips for larger nozzles.

I just received my pair and stuck them on my burn-in Benjie player so haven't even begun to look at ear tips to use with them.


----------



## bsoplinger

If someone told me that they wanted a single full range BA IEM I'd suggest the Brainwavz B150 (or B100 if you really want the standard pop V sonic signature). What does the EARNiNE offer over those?


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

A friendly Slater PSA:

I know we're all excited to take advantage of deals during the Aliexpress anniversary sale (and very soon the 11.11 sale), but keep in mind many deals aren't really deals at all.

I've seen it happen every year now, for both the Anniversary sale and the 11.11 sale. A few weeks before the same, sellers will ratchet up their prices, so they can offer a "big discount" when the sale hits.

It pays to be aware of what the true street price of this gear really is, as well as price comparing (before buying) on other sites like ebay, Amazon, Gearbest, FastTech, DealExtreme, BangGood, DHGate, Wish, etc.

In addition to camelcamelcamel for Amazon, you can use ebay's advanced search function to check prices on previous listings. And for Aliexpress, there's sites/browser plugins like Aliprice and Pricearchive.

Here's a perfect example - the EMI CI-880, which you can buy all day any day from multiple sites for $16-$18 (and even not too long ago for $9.99 on Amazon). Right not, it's the "super deal" sale price of $24.50 (down from the "regular price" of $49.99). That's no deal; that's highway robbery. And this is across the board, not just from this one seller on this one item.




So educate yourself, do a little homework, and use your hard earned cash for the REAL deals.


----------



## oyobass

Slater said:


> Smart man. I wish I had that attitude 25 years ago when night club DJing, going to raves, concerts, etc. Now I am paying the price.


What? 

Like I said, I want to protect what is *left *of my hearing...


----------



## NeonHD

Okay guys help me, I've made the decision to either buy the BGVP DN1 or the FEN-2000 within the AliExpress anniversary sale. I'm looking for a bright sound signature with excellent instrument separation and soundstage. I think I'm gonna go with the DN1 (because of the price), but I'm getting the impression that it's very neutral and not at all bright in the highs. Can anyone confirm or disconfirm that?


----------



## Robert13x

Slater said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> EDR1 vs Zhiyin Z5000 is $4 vs $48.
> 
> ...


He was replaying to me..
I have a budget of 55-60$..


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> *Learning the trade, next step: the ibasso single dynamic driver earphone IT01
> *
> After starting this hobby late in 2016, the learning continues. I already had the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum iems, which had mids too far recessed for my taste.
> 
> ...


Cool! Nice impression. Can you tell me how the ZSR and IT01 compare?


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> You have a textbook example of a single BA armature driver in your ears. A relatively new breed. The B100 can best be described as fluid, coherent, and homogeneous sounding. A very informative review is on headflux.de (use the Google translate browser extension).
> 
> I'd say the B100 is a great, very enjoyable earphone at a good price. I also love mine.



They are indeed Very musical. But i think they lack details. Good jazz sampled hip-hop tracks for example lack richness in details. Also, i think they could have more subbass. Maybe they have some technicality that i'm missing. But overrall the guitars and punch, body of vocals is what stand out for me. But that qualities Works better on some musics than Other's. For my personal taste and music library.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 28, 2018)

SomeEntityThing said:


> I have $22.19 CAD left available to spend... I decided on the Yersen FEN-2000 and bought a KZ MMCX cable with it (+$5 CAD) as I'm pretty sure that somewhere down the line the ZSR will get a discount on George's Gearbest thread/during Gearbest's Flash Salesanyways, and even if it won't I can part with some of my GB points to get 30% off the normal price. Dunno why, but something inside me regrets the decision...
> 
> Now, for the neutral IEM I'd like to purchase... anyone got any opinions on the "rhymes with 'BinShoe'" Pro or Nicehck Bro regarding how neutral they sound? Any other IEMs for me to look at within the price range of my remaining funds?


You shouldn’t regret your decision. Good you made it, I think you’re right. You may not have to buy the Nicechk Bro anymore by the way - I think it’s inferior to the FEN2000 in any aspect. Especially when it comes to neutrality, details and sound signature. The Bro sounds somewhat darker.


----------



## paulindss (Mar 28, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Guys, this is awesome! Just found out the Audio&Video Professional Store on AliExpress also sells the BGVP DS1 v1 in their store, and they currently have it discounted on Ali for 34 euros. All you have to do is ask when you order.
> 
> Very curious as to how they sound!
> 
> (Sorry for two posts in a row, won't do it again. )



I asked them some days Ago and they Tell me they didn't have v1. Or they are liying or they received new iem's

@Bartig could you Clarify that ? 35$ for v1 is 20$ less than penon


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> Cool! Nice impression. Can you tell me how the ZSR and IT01 compare?


They are actually quite similar in their basic signature but the ibasso sound more robust, more forward, and a bit clearer. And the ZSR have some treble peak which some don't like...but it is not that bad. Both have a very solid bass foundation whereas the ibasso's bass is a bit more focused. 

Technically both are not the greatest, but they are truly great in terms of fun. Both put a "wow" on my lips when I first plugged them in my ears (the opposite was the case with the ZS5 v1.). 

The ibasso is almost a no brainer for someone buying in the $100 class. Even if it was not your taste, it will be after a while.

The ZSR also are respectable earphones, even independent of price (a steal at $25 CAD).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> A friendly Slater PSA:
> 
> I know we're all excited to take advantage of deals during the Aliexpress anniversary sale (and very soon the 11.11 sale), but keep in mind many deals aren't really deals at all.
> 
> ...


LoL....that's why I was not active on aliexpress


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> They are indeed Very musical. But i think they lack details. Good jazz sampled hip-hop tracks for example lack richness in details. Also, i think they could have more subbass. Maybe they have some technicality that i'm missing. But overrall the guitars and punch, body of vocals is what stand out for me. But that qualities Works better on some musics than Other's. For my personal taste and music library.


Surely, they lack detail compared to more expensive earphones but they are doing quite well in their price category. The Brainwavz B200 apparently sound like the B100 but with a better resolution. At more than twice the price.

The sub bass is a question of taste. Theoretically, in terms of accurate music reproduction, they probably don't lack low frequencies.


----------



## NeonHD

Ahhh screw it I'm getting the BGVP SGZ-DN1!! But for a good reason though. The Aliexpress seller I'm buying through accepts my select coupons, and tomorrow I will have enough Aliexpress coins to exchange for a $6 select coupon.

*$6 off coupon + already discounted price = SUPER bang for your buck!!! *


----------



## rodel808

NeonHD said:


> Okay guys help me, I've made the decision to either buy the BGVP DN1 or the FEN-2000 within the AliExpress anniversary sale. I'm looking for a bright sound signature with excellent instrument separation and soundstage. I think I'm gonna go with the DN1 (because of the price), but I'm getting the impression that it's very neutral and not at all bright in the highs. Can anyone confirm or disconfirm that?



If you want bright and "fun" go for the fen-2000. I have it and I think the sound signature is quite similar to that of the Grado SR series. It's very enjoyable to listen to. Ps. I haven't heard the DN1.

 ￼


----------



## TLDRonin

NeonHD said:


> Ahhh screw it I'm getting the BGVP SGZ-DN1!! But for a good reason though. The Aliexpress seller I'm buying through accepts my select coupons, and tomorrow I will have enough Aliexpress coins to exchange for a $6 select coupon.
> 
> *$6 off coupon + already discounted price = SUPER bang for your buck!!! *


ugh, I didn't know the select coupons had a $65 buy requirement. Was a little disappointed when I found out today


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> ugh, I didn't know the select coupons had a $65 buy requirement. Was a little disappointed when I found out today



They don't. Sure, if you want the maximum $6, you'll stack (3) $2 Select coupons with a $65 minimum purchase. Otherwise, if your purchase is less, you will still be able to apply a 1 or 2 Select coupons for a total of $2 or $4. And that's on top of any seller coupons, as well as any 10% off coupons you have ($1 off $10, $3 off $30, $5 off $50, and $10 off $100).

I've also strategically planned my purchases today and saved even more. By breaking up a few purchases, I was able to maximize my 10% coupons. For example, I bought about $85 worth of stuff. If I had just made it all in 1 big purchase, I would have only been able to use (1) $5 off $50 coupon (since my total purchases didn't quite reach the $100 mark to get the $10 odd coupon). So instead, I broke them up into a $50-something purchase and a $30-something purchase. In doing so, the subtotal was still the same, but I was able to use both the $5 off $50 coupon AND the $3 off $30 coupon.


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> They don't.
> 
> If you want (3) $2 Select coupons to stack up to $6 that is the case. Otherwise, you will be able to apply a 1 or 2 Select coupons for a total of $2 or $4. And that's on top of any seller coupons as well.


For me, the select coupons do not show up unless the cart total is $65

Also, where did you get you get the 10% coupons?


----------



## eggnogg (Mar 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> They don't.
> 
> If you want (3) $2 Select coupons to stack up to $6 that is the case. Otherwise, you will be able to apply a 1 or 2 Select coupons for a total of $2 or $4. And that's on top of any seller coupons as well.



here the brief simulation on how these coupon works.







first;
you get the pre-coupon price (uhmm, this pre-coupon price still reduced by "seller discount on all product", if your stuff meets the requirement)

step 2;
"store coupon" (if any, added first), you got 2nd price

step 3;
"aliexpress select coupon" (6 usd off if your order min 65 usd, its got maxxed stack of 6 usd off using 3 pcs "aliexpress select coupon" , 2 usd off per coupon used)  you got 3rd price

"aliexpress coupon" (if the price still on the coupon requirement), you got final price


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> For me, the select coupons do not show up unless the cart total is $65
> 
> Also, where did you get you get the 10% coupons?



Wow, that's odd. Maybe it varies from store to store?

I got all of the 10% coupons by checking in daily using the mobile app. Each day you checked in (over the last 12 days I think), you got a $2 select coupon. Then spaced out every few days, you got a "prize" coupon if you checked in ever day (ie a 10% off coupon). The 1st "price" coupon was $1 off $10. The next one (a few days later) was the $3 off $30. Then the $5 off $50, and finally yesterday was the $10 off $100.

Plus I played the different mini games they had and won loads of coins, which I used to trade for even more Select coupons. And you always get coins for checking into the app every day (even when there's no sale). I have a huge pile of coupons right now, and sadly after the sale they will all expire 

I check into the AE and gearbest mobile apps every day, as soon as I wake up. It's habit now, and literally takes 10 seconds. Gearbest also gives you points for checking in too, and bonus points on certain days assuming you've checked in every sungle day without missing any. I save at least a few dollars off every Gearbest order I place just by using the check in feature. You can earn more points by rating your purchases, for uploading product photos, etc.

Anyways, the Aliexpress mobile app is where it's at man. It's so easy to check in every day and build up your coin stack. Plus the prices are cheaper 95% of the time when using the mobile app (usually between 5-10%).


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> here the brief simulation on how these coupon works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, exactly. Except that there is not a minimum $65 purchase unless you want the full $6 Select discount. That's why the Select coupons are in $2 denominations. It's possibe to use (1) $2 Select coupon, or (2) $2 coupons if your total is below $65.

I've made multiple purchases today, and still used my Select Coupons. Just not the full $6 worth.

I should also mention that I'm a Diamond-level customer. Maybe that matters with this $65 minimum people are mentioning. I had no such requirements. I do remember in past years it seemed like I really couldn't use any of my coupons because of all these hurdles they put up (even though I had bunches of coupons). This year I was able to use loads of them, and it's probably because I am a Diamond member now.

Who knows though - I don't really like all of the game playing and hoop jumping required just to save a few dollars, but there is at least somrthing oddly satisfying about seeing all of the discounts stack up LOL


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> Wow, that's odd. Maybe it varies from store to store?
> 
> I got all of the 10% coupons by checking in daily using the mobile app. Each day you checked in (over the last 12 days I think), you got a $2 select coupon. Then spaced out every few days, you got a "prize" coupon if you checked in ever day (ie a 10% off coupon). The 1st "price" coupon was $1 off $10. The next one (a few days later) was the $3 off $30. Then the $5 off $50, and finally yesterday was the $10 off $100.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read into the select coupons more, and individual stores set different minimum prices for select coupons. It seems like the major Chi-fi stores have set it to $65, however. And that is to use any denomination of $2 coupons


I started using the app about a week ago. Unfortunately I didn't get any 10% coupons


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Yeah, I read into the select coupons more, and individual stores set different minimum prices for select coupons. It seems like the major Chi-fi stores have set it to $65, however. And that is to use any denomination of $2 coupons
> 
> 
> I started using the app about a week ago. Unfortunately I didn't get any 10% coupons



Yeah, maybe the $65 minimum Select soupons is a store by store thing (similar to the way they set store coupons).

I didn't buy any IEMs at all during this sale, so maybe that's why I didn't see any Select minimums. Just other misc stuff, all of which was valid for Select coupons of at least $2 and $4.

As far as using the app, get into the habit now so you're ready for 11.11! You'll be able to clean up by then if you start now.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> I asked them some days Ago and they Tell me they didn't have v1. Or they are liying or they received new iem's
> 
> @Bartig could you Clarify that ? 35$ for v1 is 20$ less than penon


Search for the BGVP DS1 on Ali, select the cheapest option in the current sale. It will be from the shop I mentioned. 



Otto Motor said:


> They are actually quite similar in their basic signature but the ibasso sound more robust, more forward, and a bit clearer. And the ZSR have some treble peak which some don't like...but it is not that bad. Both have a very solid bass foundation whereas the ibasso's bass is a bit more focused.
> 
> Technically both are not the greatest, but they are truly great in terms of fun. Both put a "wow" on my lips when I first plugged them in my ears (the opposite was the case with the ZS5 v1.).
> 
> ...


Very clear comparison, thanks! <3



dhruvmeena96 said:


> LoL....that's why I was not active on aliexpress


There are some great deals, you just have to know the regular prices.


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> Yeah, maybe the $65 minimum Select soupons is a store by store thing (similar to the way they set store coupons).
> 
> I didn't buy any IEMs at all during this sale, so maybe that's why I didn't see any Select minimums. Just other misc stuff, all of which was valid for Select coupons of at least $2 and $4.
> 
> As far as using the app, get into the habit now so you're ready for 11.11! You'll be able to clean up by then if you start now.



Being a 'Diamond' status member will get you some additional coupons. 

And if anyone is looking for them, the Bluedio T5 headphones look like a great buy at US$37/- at pre-launch.


----------



## Vixox314

Do you guys recommend the uiisii hm7 for $4 USD?


----------



## TLDRonin

maxxevv said:


> Being a 'Diamond' status member will get you some additional coupons.
> 
> And if anyone is looking for them, the Bluedio T5 headphones look like a great buy at US$37/- at pre-launch.


I usually just keep making a new account so I can always have the new member $4 coupon


----------



## Bartig

Vixox314 said:


> Do you guys recommend the uiisii hm7 for $4 USD?


Yes, although not very detailed, it’s a nice smooth listener with a nice thick bass.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 29, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Do it. The ZSR is a gem.


I`m also thinking about getting ZSR for gift but I want red or white with discount price... will have to wait.


Otto Motor said:


> Update: Tennmak tips don't change much at all. They certainly don't add subbass. But I have problems with the Tennmaks of the bassos to achieve a good seal.
> Another update: bass includes wide bore tips, which are a bit short. They reduce bass and add treble. Not sure which tips I find better.


My recommendations:
* Auvio S size red core wide bore
* Spiral Dot S size

Auvios got me best seal/fit with slightly "more neutral" bass response. Try them if You can.
To me it seems that IT01 needs tips that have:
* wide bore (same size to nozzle outer edge
* tip lip that is with medium strength silicone and doesn`t contract when inserted
* tip lip/tip heigth about 3mm over nozzle grill surface
* tip lip/edge underneath has to have little more "support" than regular silicones to hold ring shape
* tip shape has to be little rounded

When previous points considered, one can add spacer o-ring under tip to raise height/length of tip lip. I found about ~1.5mm o-ring providing me better fit and sound with Spiral Dots for example.

Of course, we all have different ears


----------



## KingOfThorns

HungryPanda said:


> Out of  the list you mention I personally would grab Yersen Fen2000 and Seahf F150C



That's what I eventually came down to...well, FEN-2000 definitely, I'll see what to add, if I add anything - I got my eye on some headphones too (Takstar Pro82). Thanks!



Slater said:


> Here's a perfect example - the EMI CI-880, which you can buy all day any day from multiple sites for $16-$18 (and even not too long ago for $9.99 on Amazon). Right not, it's the "super deal" sale price of $24.50 (down from the "regular price" of $49.99). That's no deal; that's highway robbery. And this is across the board, not just from this one seller on this one item.



Those can also be found as ALWOOP UPC630 for $21 on Ali or Podoor J20 on Taobao...still more than $16-18, though.


----------



## CoiL

Btw, guys, any newer impressions @ Kinera Seed: 




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Off...32857815833.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.jc8Tl0

Worth to buy or not?


----------



## lordaine

For anyone looking for a bright, lively and good soundstage, I suggest EMI CI880. No sibilance and tight bass. With a proper burn-in it can come close to ZS6, it's already half price at Ali. A keeper for $25.

Other reviews: 
https://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/


----------



## Nikostr8

I ended up with kz zsr + zs10 (the hype was too much) + zse + a pair of cables... rip wallet


----------



## Qualcheduno

lordaine said:


> For anyone looking for a bright, lively and good soundstage, I suggest EMI CI880. No sibilance and tight bass. With a proper burn-in it can come close to ZS6, it's already half price at Ali. A keeper for $25.
> 
> Other reviews:
> https://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/





Slater said:


> A friendly Slater PSA:
> 
> I know we're all excited to take advantage of deals during the Aliexpress anniversary sale (and very soon the 11.11 sale), but keep in mind many deals aren't really deals at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## kw8910 (Mar 29, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Search for the BGVP DS1 on Ali, select the cheapest option in the current sale. It will be from the shop I mentioned.



Thanks for this info, ordered. You can also make a note to seller for version 1 or 2 as mentioned in the item description.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 29, 2018)

kw8910 said:


> Thanks for this info, ordered. You can also make a note to seller for version 1 or 2 as mentioned in the item description.


That’s what I meant. Still their answer is somewhat... uncomfortable. ‘We will try our best to change for you.’


----------



## tancg

How is the Yersen FEN-2000 different compared to Tin Audio T2? Does it have wider or deeper soundstage? Im enjoying my T2, but it would be a little off if I bought the Yen-2000 and they sounded the same..


----------



## lordaine

Thanks for reminding me and others as well. Forgot to mention that I didn't buy during sale period. 

Bought it way before long back when they slashed the price in half. Plus the delivery from the US will cost me another set of IEMs

The post is meant for Asian who are close to Ali. . Again, thank you for reminding everyone. Appreciate it.


----------



## lordaine

Since Ali will end sale at 30th, any recommendations between z5000 or **** pro or trn v20?


----------



## TLDRonin

lordaine said:


> Since Ali will end sale at 30th, any recommendations between z5000 or **** pro or trn v20?


If you like bass/want a dark sound signature, I recommend the z5000


----------



## BramSd

Also: what are solid cheap balanced IEM's to pair with my Fiio X5iii? I was looking at Fiio's own F5 IEM's, but even with the sale they're still around 50 euro. I don't mind spending that, but I would like to know if that's the best 50 euro can buy, or if there are cheaper solutions.
I don't know if balanced IEM's are the way to go, but the X5 has a balance output so why not.


----------



## Bartig

tancg said:


> How is the Yersen FEN-2000 different compared to Tin Audio T2? Does it have wider or deeper soundstage? Im enjoying my T2, but it would be a little off if I bought the Yen-2000 and they sounded the same..


I have the same fear, the Tin Audio T2 currently being in my shopping cart... anyone?


----------



## lordaine

TLDRonin said:


> If you like bass/want a dark sound signature, I recommend the z5000



Thanks!

How about interms of soundstage?


----------



## FastAndClean

how the *bgvp-ds1 sound?*


----------



## HungryPanda

I have both Yersen Fen2000 and Tin Audio T2. Got the Tin Audio T2 first and was really impressed with it's neutral sound presentation, clarity of sound and build. Then the Yersen Fen2000 came along. Now I was surprised at the package contents for the price. On listening out of the box it had a better low end than the T2 was nice in the mids and highs, very enjoyable but different. The Fen2000 is more comfortable to me as they are not as heavy and I do get a better seal


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@HungryPanda do you recomend anything under 120 which is best for terms of soundstage and capability.


----------



## CYoung234 (Mar 29, 2018)

Any thoughts or comparisons of the iBasso it01 versus the Pioneer SE-CH9T? I probably need to check the iBasso thread as well, but both of these are around $100, the Pioneer being $79 at Amazon right now, and the iBasso at $99. Or am I missing better deals on the iBasso somewhere else?


----------



## Bartig

HungryPanda said:


> I have both Yersen Fen2000 and Tin Audio T2. Got the Tin Audio T2 first and was really impressed with it's neutral sound presentation, clarity of sound and build. Then the Yersen Fen2000 came along. Now I was surprised at the package contents for the price. On listening out of the box it had a better low end than the T2 was nice in the mids and highs, very enjoyable but different. The Fen2000 is more comfortable to me as they are not as heavy and I do get a better seal


Thanks, seems I can save me a purchase.


----------



## loomisjohnson

paulindss said:


> They are indeed Very musical. But i think they lack details. Good jazz sampled hip-hop tracks for example lack richness in details. Also, i think they could have more subbass. Maybe they have some technicality that i'm missing. But overrall the guitars and punch, body of vocals is what stand out for me. But that qualities Works better on some musics than Other's. For my personal taste and music library.


i agree with paulindss on the b100--they do certain things well at the high end but sounded excessively lean and lacking in oomph


----------



## loomisjohnson

CYoung234 said:


> Any thoughts or comparisons of the iBasso it01 versus the Pioneer SE-CH9T? I probably need to check the iBasso thread as well, but both of these are around $100, the Pioneer being $79 at Amazon right now, and the iBasso around $109. Or am I missing better deals on the iBasso somewhere else?


both are very good--i'd rate the it01 just a notch higher mainly because i prefer its brighter tone and more juiced-up low end (the pioneer being warmer and more balanced in approach). very hard to go wrong with either.


----------



## APC01

You can recommend an MMCX cable WITH MIC (good, nice and cheap) to improve the cable that comes standard on the Zhiyin Z5000.

https://penonaudio.com/diy-shure-mmcx-mic-cable.html?search=MMCX%20Cable

I see thi but i don´t know if it is good. Saomething better?



Thanks


----------



## TLDRonin

lordaine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How about interms of soundstage?


I'd say average. Since it has a dark sound signature, its soundstage won't be bigger than other brighter, V shaped models. I find EQing the upper frequencies opens it up a teeny bit.


----------



## TLDRonin

APC01 said:


> You can recommend an MMCX cable WITH MIC (good, nice and cheap) to improve the cable that comes standard on the Zhiyin Z5000.
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/diy-shure-mmcx-mic-cable.html?search=MMCX%20Cable
> 
> ...


On aliexpress you should be able to find much cheaper mmcx cables for your z5000.

I and some other members use the KZ mmcx cable. Cheap, little to no microphonics, and looks nice.


----------



## Slater (Mar 29, 2018)

KingOfThorns said:


> Those can also be found as ALWOOP UPC630 for $21 on Ali or Podoor J20 on Taobao...still more than $16-18, though.





lordaine said:


> For anyone looking for a bright, lively and good soundstage, I suggest EMI CI880. No sibilance and tight bass. With a proper burn-in it can come close to ZS6, it's already half price at Ali. A keeper for $25.
> 
> Other reviews:
> https://www.aproear.co.uk/e-mi-ci880-hybrid/



$16.xx at:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html


----------



## lordaine

Slater said:


> $16 at:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html



Wow. Very specific product. . You're a bomb in findings these kind of deals.


----------



## trumpethead

dhruvmeena96 said:


> LoL....that's why I was not active on aliexpress



Good advice! Thanks


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> $16.xx at:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html


Bought it, thank you!


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> both are very good--i'd rate the it01 just a notch higher mainly because i prefer its brighter tone and more juiced-up low end (the pioneer being warmer and more balanced in approach). very hard to go wrong with either.


How about their soundstage and layering? I have IT01 and thinking about second good IEM for my wife sometime. I want her to enjoy large airy soundstage with meditative music but some reggae and pop also.


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> Bought it, thank you!



Hi @Bartig. Just asked audio& profissional store again. And It seems like they dont even know what ds1 v1 is. They answer Generaly like "hi dear, we have the newest version"


----------



## loomisjohnson

CoiL said:


> How about their soundstage and layering? I have IT01 and thinking about second good IEM for my wife sometime. I want her to enjoy large airy soundstage with meditative music but some reggae and pop also.


layering and instrument placement is esp. good on the pioneer and stage is large. they're not bass monsters (to my ears the it01 go deeper), but should work well for your wife. in the same price class the tfz king is also getting a lot of attention, but i haven't heard em.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> Hi @Bartig. Just asked audio& profissional store again. And It seems like they dont even know what ds1 v1 is. They answer Generaly like "hi dear, we have the newest version"


I kind of lost my complete trust too. There seem to be working a lot of people. Responses in a row:

- 'Yes we have it, the TN Forum version is version 1'
I ask if they can send me that one, otherwise I'll cancel the order.
- 'Dear friend, I can arrange it for you, the version 1 earphone will be sent with this order'
I say thanks.
- 'We will try our best to change for you.'

So I don't know what I'm getting... hoping for the TN Forum (v1) then...


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> i agree with paulindss on the b100--they do certain things well at the high end but sounded excessively lean and lacking in oomph


I think the lack of oomph is the BA nature of the driver. My UE900S have four BA drivers...they are not very "oomphy" but rather airy and natural sounding.


----------



## bsoplinger (Mar 29, 2018)

Slater said:


> $16.xx at:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-5...ker-Noise-Reduction-Earphone/32807672696.html


Are these things ever sold as the EMI CI880? I bought mine for $18 from Amazon when you posted a link to them back around Thanksgiving. They weren't called EMI CI880 nor Water Drop. I think they were listed under a more generic "earphone"

On the subject of Brainwavz single and double BA products. I own both the B150 and B200. Neither thumps. Both provide adequate bass and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone as long as whomever isn't expecting thumps.


----------



## HungryPanda

They have many names


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Hey all, has anyone else here not been able to purchase anything from the NICEHCK store on AliExpress? Any product they sell that I've put in my cart is apparently sold out or the seller discontinued selling said products, according to AliExpress...


----------



## HUGO SILVA

SomeEntityThing said:


> Hey all, has anyone else here not been able to purchase anything from the NICEHCK store on AliExpress? Any product they sell that I've put in my cart is apparently sold out or the seller discontinued selling said products, according to AliExpress...


Bro, I have this problem too


----------



## wavid

Buying my first chifi earphones and was wondering if someone could have a look at my list and tell me if I picked a good selection before i buy?
KZ EDR2, KZ HDS3, KZ ZST, KZ ZSR, TIN T2, Rock Zircon, Monk+


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I think the lack of oomph is the BA nature of the driver. My UE900S have four BA drivers...they are not very "oomphy" but rather airy and natural sounding.


i just picked up the ue900s, largely on your rec. the trick with them is you really have to insert them deep (like really porn film deep), whereupon you get plenty of oomph. with shallower intrusion, they tend more to the airy side. very good phones, btw, though the stock cable is no prize and i have some issues with the plasticy build. 
that said, i have heard BAs with good bass--the phonak 232 and mee a161p come to mind--it's more about implementation than the type of driver.


----------



## chickenmoon

HUGO SILVA said:


> Bro, I have this problem too



When deals are very good you must buy as soon as possible otherwise, well, you know what now...

I bought a King Pro and a KC09 (best deal there was for each) 10 minutes after start of the sale, both are sold out now.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, this is not something related to IEM and headphones

But, guys good news

I have made my first AI Mario player which learns die and learns, then take best survival sample of commands and then repeat process till it becomes invincible.

Inspired by NEAT and YOLO algorithm....

OK, before head fi gives me a msg alert on talking something not related to headphones or IEM

if anybody wants IEM suggestion.....I am open


----------



## Bartig

wavid said:


> Buying my first chifi earphones and was wondering if someone could have a look at my list and tell me if I picked a good selection before i buy?
> KZ EDR2, KZ HDS3, KZ ZST, KZ ZSR, TIN T2, Rock Zircon, Monk+


Seriously: I think the Zircon is a has been. It was great in 2016, now it’s beaten on all aspects.


----------



## wavid (Mar 29, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Seriously: I think the Zircon is a has been. It was great in 2016, now it’s beaten on all aspects.


Really? I am so out of the loop, I keep reading through all the older threads so a lot of my picks might be dated and have been superseded.
I was actually going to make my list smaller to KZ ZSR, Tin T2 and the Rock Zircons but now I have second thoughts...



dhruvmeena96 said:


> if anybody wants IEM suggestion.....I am open


Id like some suggestions please.
The only pair of IEMs I have are an old pair of Monoprice 8320s so I want to get 3-5 pairs.
I was thinking about the KZ ZSR and the Tin T2 and another 2-3 cheaper ones ($5-10)


EDIT: Also, is there any point in getting the ZSTs anymore? Or should I stick with just the ZSRs for now


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> They don't. Sure, if you want the maximum $6, you'll stack (3) $2 Select coupons with a $65 minimum purchase. Otherwise, if your purchase is less, you will still be able to apply a 1 or 2 Select coupons for a total of $2 or $4. And that's on top of any seller coupons, as well as any 10% off coupons you have ($1 off $10, $3 off $30, $5 off $50, and $10 off $100).
> 
> I've also strategically planned my purchases today and saved even more. By breaking up a few purchases, I was able to maximize my 10% coupons. For example, I bought about $85 worth of stuff. If I had just made it all in 1 big purchase, I would have only been able to use (1) $5 off $50 coupon (since my total purchases didn't quite reach the $100 mark to get the $10 odd coupon). So instead, I broke them up into a $50-something purchase and a $30-something purchase. In doing so, the subtotal was still the same, but I was able to use both the $5 off $50 coupon AND the $3 off $30 coupon.



Wait, so you're saying that I can't use a single $6 coupon, and I'll have to instead get (3) $2 coupon in order for it to apply? I never recall seeing anything that said "on orders above $XX.XX" on the $6 coupon.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Wait, so you're saying that I can't use a single $6 coupon, and I'll have to instead get (3) $2 coupon in order for it to apply? I never recall seeing anything that said "on orders above $XX.XX" on the $6 coupon.



All of the coupons are all applied automatically. There’s literally nothing you need to do except meet a minimum purchase amount set by some (not all) sellers.

When you click “pay”, but before you actually execute your order, you’ll see a summary screen with any and all coupon discounts. If you don’t like the look of the discounts, you just back out to your cart and nothing has been charged yet.

I used this method to “play” with my orders to get the maximum discount.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

wavid said:


> Really? I am so out of the loop, I keep reading through all the older threads so a lot of my picks might be dated and have been superseded.
> I was actually going to make my list smaller to KZ ZSR, Tin T2 and the Rock Zircons but now I have second thoughts...
> 
> 
> ...




Well, what sort of signature u want.

If u thought about kz zst....then get nicehck bro

TinAudio t2 is neutral bright

KZ zsr is okay....just make sure that vents don't get closed by ear structure of yours.

KZ zsr is cavern style bright iem


----------



## dhruvmeena96

KZ zsr

IEM with dark sound stage(due to soft 2khz and dip in 4khz). It sounds like bathroom or cave but cancel echo....only reverb with 10ms lag. So its soundstage is walled but huge....it is more of a diffuse room than a open field soundstage.

Bass is ample but turns monster if front vent gets covered.

Treble is a pro as they are detailed and airy


Sound signature is

Deep U tending towards V shape


----------



## stryed

zazaboy said:


> *@**stryed* is the treble brighter then kz zs5? ... and does it have bigger or smaller soundstage then kz zs5?



The KZ5 is the brightest but has a way larger soundstage (better than IT01 even)


----------



## loomisjohnson

wavid said:


> Really? I am so out of the loop, I keep reading through all the older threads so a lot of my picks might be dated and have been superseded.
> I was actually going to make my list smaller to KZ ZSR, Tin T2 and the Rock Zircons but now I have second thoughts...
> 
> 
> ...


i don't like the zircons either. my top picks for $10 phones would include the adax 5-40hz ($9.99 on amazon), einsear t2, boarseman kr49 and the kz ed9


----------



## Slater

wavid said:


> EDIT: Also, is there any point in getting the ZSTs anymore? Or should I stick with just the ZSRs for now



ZSR all the way buddy.


----------



## bsoplinger

loomisjohnson said:


> i just picked up the ue900s, largely on your rec. the trick with them is you really have to insert them deep (like really porn film deep), whereupon you get plenty of oomph. with shallower intrusion, they tend more to the airy side. very good phones, btw, though the stock cable is no prize and i have some issues with the plasticy build.
> that said, i have heard BAs with good bass--the phonak 232 and mee a161p come to mind--it's more about implementation than the type of driver.


It sounds like these are a good candidate for tip rolling. I know when I'm trying an IEM and I haven't gotten good sound until it feels like I'm pushing the thing in so far they'll meet in the middle that its time for me to pull out the bag-o-tips and find something else to try. Psychologically I just can't wear ear tips that deep, just feels crazy wrong to me. I try to go up a size with whatever I decide to try. If I'm already at large I use the cut off bell (the part of an ear tip that doesn't go over the nozzle) from a small to help push the large bell outward so that it doesn't require as deep a fit. I put the bell part on backwards, nozzle hole facing the body and the flare facing my ear. That way the smaller bell flare pushes against the larger bell in the middle of the bell and makes it fit more firmly for a given depth.


----------



## Wiljen

wavid said:


> I was thinking about the KZ ZSR and the Tin T2 and another 2-3 cheaper ones ($5-10)



I'd stick with Zsr unless you want the big V then I'd go Zs6 instead of Zst as the Zs6 bests the Zst pretty easily.
I think the TinAudio T2 is a great choice and would keep that one on my list.
for others, I would think TRN V10 and V20 get a lot of love around here.  V10 is better fit, v20 is better sound.
the uiisii CM5 also should be on the short list of inexpensive models to grab.


----------



## Xerophytes

Hi people, a newbie in audio here looking for recommendations. My first proper earphone is an A-jays 3 but the sound ceased on one side awhile ago. Came from AudioB*****, which introduce me to the many great <$50 earphones. Did more research and found this place. However, I've gotten even more confused on what to get with all the great choices.

IEMs that i'm looking at:
E-MI CI880 (Would get with the fen 2000 if I'm getting this)
Yersen FEN-2000 (Vice Versa)
TIN Audio T2 
ZhiYin Z5000
BGVP ds1 v1 tn forum 

I listened mainly to mainstream Cpop music, with some rap. I would like to hear clear and detailed mids for the vocals, not sure about the brightness/warmth part. Not a very bass heavy person and would rather stay away from piercing highs if possible. What would you recommend?


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 29, 2018)

Xerophytes said:


> Hi people, a newbie in audio here looking for recommendations. My first proper earphone is an A-jays 3 but the sound ceased on one side awhile ago. Came from AudioB*****, which introduce me to the many great <$50 earphones. Did more research and found this place. However, I've gotten even more confused on what to get with all the great choices.
> 
> IEMs that i'm looking at:
> E-MI CI880 (Would get with the fen 2000 if I'm getting this)
> ...


...

get the bgvp ds v1 from penon ... they are best iem under 50 bucks they beat all those iems.. .. they beat even my older ch9t .. after equalizing it ... instruments sound amazing.. and has good mids.. and soundstage.. you are like in a concert when listening to this iems.. its crazy how good they are... every instruments are accurate.. and lively.. it sounds good on poorly mastered tracks too ... which is good thing about this iems... I like them a lot atm.. u aint gonna find a better iem at this price point ...


----------



## wavid (Mar 29, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, what sort of signature u want.
> 
> If u thought about kz zst....then get nicehck bro
> 
> ...


Thanks, actually there is something very specific I need if you could help please....
My girlfriend has Hyperacusis (very high sensitivity/pain to high freq) and needs very dark earphones.
Music is very important to her but she can rarely listen to it anymore because everything is too bright


----------



## Wiljen (Mar 29, 2018)

wavid said:


> Thanks, actually there is something very specific I need if you could help please....
> My girlfriend has Hyperacusis (very high sensitivity/pain to high freq) and needs very dark earphones.
> Music is very important to her but she can rarely listen to it anymore because everything is too bright



Her issue will likely require that you get a Player with a graphic EQ to be able to tone down the highs a bit (Phone app or most daps have an EQ)  as almost no-one intentionally creates an earphone with little to nothing in the way of treble.   That being said, start with something neutral to warm leaning and then plan on using the EQ to adjust the sound to her liking.     I had one from GB awhile back that was a Mogco if memory serves that was extremely dark that might work but it also was pretty muddy and generally lousy so I cant say it would be my first choice.

The other option would be to get a set of impedance filters as these introduce a resistor to the circuit and generally cut high frequencies.   These were discussed a good bit fairly recently as an option for toning down some of the brightness on the Zs6.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> ...
> 
> get the bgvp ds v1 from penon ... they are best iem under 50 bucks they beat all those iems.. .. they beat even my older ch9t .. after equalizing it ... instruments sound amazing.. and has good mids.. and soundstage.. you are like in a concert when listening to this iems.. its crazy how good they are... every instruments are accurate.. and lively.. it sounds good on poorly mastered tracks too ... which is good thing about this iems... I like them a lot atm.. u aint gonna find a better iem at this price point ...



I know you mentioned it in your post, but it could be easy for someone to miss when they see your BGVP DS1 recommendations:

1.) not everyone has an equalizer
2.) a lot of people refuse to use EQ

With 90% of the IEMs I don’t like (as the manufacturer tuned them), I can “fix” them with EQ and make them sound any way I want (neutral, L shaped, U shaped, mod forward, treble cannons, basshead monsters, etc). But I don’t necessarily recommend them with that caveat, because of #1 and 2 above.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> I know you mentioned it in your post, but it could be easy for someone to miss when they see your BGVP DS1 recommendations:
> 
> 1.) not everyone has an equalizer
> 2.) a lot of people refuse to use EQ
> ...



I'm going to add that you can only tune so much before you destroy the sound quality and starting out with something as close to what you like as possible leaves you with the best chance to adjust the sound to your liking without causing problems in other places.  If you could just tune an IEM with an EQ and get exactly what you wanted, no one would waste time buying different iems.


----------



## Slater (Mar 29, 2018)

wavid said:


> Thanks, actually there is something very specific I need if you could help please....
> My girlfriend has Hyperacusis (very high sensitivity/pain to high freq) and needs very dark earphones.
> Music is very important to her but she can rarely listen to it anymore because everything is too bright



I would stick with single dynamic driver IEMs for sure. Avoid anything with a BA driver (hybrids). And if you can find out the driver material of the dynamic driver, avoid titanium, beryllium, and graphene coated drivers (as they have the most treble energy). Stick with dynamic drivers that have PET or PEEK diaphragms.

You can further reduce treble by:
1.) use filter eartips (such as OSTRY tips)
2.) putting a small strip of filter material over the nozzle but under the eartip (such as tea bag, coffee filter, or desiccant packet).
3.) putting a plug of acoustic foam inside of the IEM nozzle (under the mesh nozzle screen) or inside of the actual ear tip
4.) using an impedance adapter to known down the treble (you’d have to experiment with different values, as it would all depend on the individual IEM and source)
5.) using EQ to tune out the treble as mentioned above


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I'm going to add that you can only tune so much before you destroy the sound quality and starting out with something as close to what you like as possible leaves you with the best chance to adjust the sound to your liking without causing problems in other places.  If you could just tune an IEM with an EQ and get exactly what you wanted, no one would waste time buying different iems.



Precisely!

I have a couple of IEMs that are total turds, but with EQ I can make them sound AMAZING. But that would be the last IEM that I would hype for that reason.


----------



## Nikostr8

How long last the battery of the trn bt cable?


----------



## wavid (Mar 29, 2018)

Slater said:


> I would stick with single dynamic driver IEMs for sure. Avoid anything with a BA driver (hybrids). And if you can find out the driver material of the dynamic driver, avoid titanium, beryllium, and graphene coated drivers (as they have the most treble energy). Stick with dynamic drivers that have PET or PEEK diaphragms.
> 
> You can further reduce treble by:
> 1.) use filter eartips (such as OSTRY tips)
> ...


Wow! Thanks, thats a lot of great info! I will try my best to use it to find something for her


----------



## Slater

Nikostr8 said:


> How long last the battery of the trn bt cable?



I get about 8 hours out of mine, vs the 3-4 with the KZ cable.


----------



## Slater (Mar 29, 2018)

wavid said:


> Wow! Thanks, thats a lot of great info! I will try my best to use it to find something for her



Sure friend, hope that helps. That’s gotta be a total bummer for your girlfriend.

The point is that you can get an IEM that is close, then use the techniques I mentioned to further tweak it until she’s happy with the results. It’s definitely going to require a bit of tweaking, because as mentioned above, manufacturers don’t intentionally put out headphones/earphones with no treble.

Also consider earbuds as option. Since they don’t seal in the ear canal, a lot of energy is lost that would otherwise be blasting her eardrum. Same rules apply though - stay away from drivers that have diaphragms of graphene, titanium, and beryllium


----------



## Nikostr8

Slater said:


> I get about 8 hours out of mine, vs the 3-4 with the KZ cable.



Do u think its worth for 15 euro? Im really tempted. Im thinking about cancelling my previous order and dropping the zs10+zse and a cable, and getting this bt cable(which i could use with my zs3,zst and zsr if i buy it).


----------



## CYoung234

I received my bag of 16 pairs of Tennmak Turbo / Whirlwind tips the other day. They have almost completely changed my opinion of the Tin Audio T2, especially when I use it with my laptop and Fiio Q1. I have been less than enthused about these for classical music because of a midrange hump. However, the tips help with that and the DAC/Amp really opens them up. Now I understand what all the fuss is about! However, my cables are starting to turn green...

Oh, I also received my pair of UISII CM5's, but have not had much time to listen to them yet.


----------



## candysound

i picked a few budget iems and even +$100 but i am recently very very impressed with the VJJB-K4 , the build is very good with wood and the sound, wow trumps all iems i have with there detail.  they are truly a gem!!


----------



## wavid

Slater said:


> Sure friend, hope that helps. That’s gotta be a total bummer for your girlfriend.
> 
> The point is that you can get an IEM that is close, then use the techniques I mentioned to further tweak it until she’s happy with the results. It’s definitely going to require a bit of tweaking, because as mentioned above, manufacturers don’t intentionally put out headphones/earphones with no treble.
> 
> Also consider earbuds as option. Since they don’t seal in the ear canal, a lot of energy is lost that would otherwise be blasting her eardrum. Same rules apply though - stay away from drivers that have diaphragms of graphene, titanium, and beryllium


I did a bit of looking around and it seems as though most drivers use graphene or titanium, or just do not specify what they use.

I did find a pair of VSonic GR07 that have a single dynamic driver and use a "390 layer composite Bio-cellulose diaphragm"....whatever that is..
That might be worth a look.


----------



## Wiljen

wavid said:


> Thanks, actually there is something very specific I need if you could help please....
> My girlfriend has Hyperacusis (very high sensitivity/pain to high freq) and needs very dark earphones.
> Music is very important to her but she can rarely listen to it anymore because everything is too bright





Slater said:


> Sure friend, hope that helps. That’s gotta be a total bummer for your girlfriend.
> 
> The point is that you can get an IEM that is close, then use the techniques I mentioned to further tweak it until she’s happy with the results. It’s definitely going to require a bit of tweaking, because as mentioned above, manufacturers don’t intentionally put out headphones/earphones with no treble.
> 
> Also consider earbuds as option. Since they don’t seal in the ear canal, a lot of energy is lost that would otherwise be blasting her eardrum. Same rules apply though - stay away from drivers that have diaphragms of graphene, titanium, and beryllium




Dumb question @Slater,   What about taking a Zs6 and cutting the line to the BAs in the nozzle and leaving the Dynamics in play?   I was thinking with the case being as easy as it is to disassemble it might be an  easy option.  what do you think as you have done more Kz surgery than most.


----------



## Wiljen

wavid said:


> I did a bit of looking around and it seems as though most drivers use graphene or titanium, or just do not specify what they use.
> 
> I did find a pair of VSonic GR07 that have a single dynamic driver and use a "390 layer composite Bio-cellulose diaphragm"....whatever that is..
> That might be worth a look.


Chances are if they do not say, they are the type you are after as titanium, Beryllium etc command a premium and are a point in marketing.


----------



## kova4a

wavid said:


> I did a bit of looking around and it seems as though most drivers use graphene or titanium, or just do not specify what they use.
> 
> I did find a pair of VSonic GR07 that have a single dynamic driver and use a "390 layer composite Bio-cellulose diaphragm"....whatever that is..
> That might be worth a look.


Bio-cellulose diaphragms is what sony used before and what vsonic's been using in the gr07. There is a reason why gr07 has of a legendary status and most of the chi-fi stuff is just the flavorof the month. In fact vsonic vsd5s has berylliym drivers and is cheaper, so It's not only about the material used. In fact when people talk about the new rage graphene drivers they need to realize that it's not the entire drivers but the diaphragms and that 99.9% of the manufacturers just use cheap graphene spray and do not actually make the diaphragms out of it. 

And I'll repeat myself - a lot of the newcomers here should be buying something like the gr07 instead of jumping on hype trains and caring about the number of drivers used in iems that have close to zero R&D


----------



## boblauer

wavid said:


> I did a bit of looking around and it seems as though most drivers use graphene or titanium, or just do not specify what they use.
> 
> I did find a pair of VSonic GR07 that have a single dynamic driver and use a "390 layer composite Bio-cellulose diaphragm"....whatever that is..
> That might be worth a look.


Can she wear earbuds? If so and you  are in the US I have several Monk + sitting around at home never used(I'd call them dark others can provide any additional info), I can send you one to try and see if that works before you spend any money on anything? Just let me know.


----------



## Slater

candysound said:


> i picked a few budget iems and even +$100 but i am recently very very impressed with the VJJB-K4 , the build is very good with wood and the sound, wow trumps all iems i have with there detail.  they are truly a gem!!



Yeah, K4 is a fun little IEM. Has a nice smooth and fun sound. It’s not the most analytical, but it’s built well and I enjoy mine. And it sure is good looking


----------



## Wiljen

kova4a said:


> Bio-cellulose diaphragms is what sony used before and what vsonic's been using in the gr07. There is a reason why gr07 has of a legendary status and most of the chi-fi stuff is just the flavorof the month. In fact vsonic vsd5s has berylliym drivers and is cheaper, so It's not only about the material used. In fact when people talk about the new rage graphene drivers they need to realize that it's not the entire drivers but the diaphragms and that 99.9% of the manufacturers just use cheap graphene spray and do not actually make the diaphragms out of it.
> 
> And I'll repeat myself - a lot of the newcomers here should be buying something like the gr07 instead of jumping on hype trains and caring about the number of drivers used in iems that have close to zero R&D



I agree that the Vsonic Gr07 is quite venerated, but then again, so is the Etymotics single BA and both are, at this point, outdated.  What's worse is that Vsonic seems perfectly happy being stuck in 2012.   For the same money as the GR07 (about $100) you can now get more detail, cleaner bass, better mids, and a larger soundstage in the Ibasso IT01.   While I agree that jumping on every hype train is a great way to spend money without getting a better product, I also think that ignoring all the new models because you like an older one is a great way to stagnate and cost people more than need be because to get what the it01 offers in 2013 money would have meant recommending the  ie800 and spending $600.


----------



## candysound

Slater said:


> Yeah, K4 is a fun little IEM. Has a nice smooth and fun sound. It’s not the most analytical, but it’s built well and I enjoy mine. And it sure is good looking



sure they are, i am having so much fun getting these sub $100 iems and compare them, this page is great. any suggestions on an analytical set that sounds great for classical music with detail retrieval that i can try cos so far i found them all on the warmer side and im after a nice detailed one.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Dumb question @Slater,   What about taking a Zs6 and cutting the line to the BAs in the nozzle and leaving the Dynamics in play?   I was thinking with the case being as easy as it is to disassemble it might be an  easy option.  what do you think as you have done more Kz surgery than most.



That’s is actually a good idea. But it would be too much work, and has the risk of cutting the wrong wires. When you open the ZS6, it’s like a spaghetti mess of wires.

Not really advisable for a non-modder.

With that said, I know which ZS6 wires go to which drivers. My FR measurement microphone broke, but I have a replacement on the way. As soon as it arrives, I will unsolder the BA drivers and measure to see exactly what the FR difference would be.


----------



## Slater

kova4a said:


> In fact when people talk about the new rage graphene drivers they need to realize that it's not the entire drivers but the diaphragms and that 99.9% of the manufacturers just use cheap graphene spray and do not actually make the diaphragms out of it.



No one has that yet except ORA.

And yes, bio-cellulose is awesome. Unfortunately the OP has a girlfriend with a specific medical condition, and she needs something with basically zero treble. That severely limits her choices.


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> That’s what I meant. Still their answer is somewhat... uncomfortable. ‘We will try our best to change for you.’


Well, that's unfortunate. I hope they send the proper one (BGVP DS1 V1/TN Forum version)...Is there any way to know which version it is without having both to compare?  I seriously don't need another IEM that doesn't get any usage..


----------



## Slater

candysound said:


> sure they are, i am having so much fun getting these sub $100 iems and compare them, this page is great. any suggestions on an analytical set that sounds great for classical music with detail retrieval that i can try cos so far i found them all on the warmer side and im after a nice detailed one.



That sound signature and genre really isn’t my forte. I can think of a few that I would go with, but honestly it’s best if I defer a proper recommendation to others more qualified with classical music.


----------



## wavid

boblauer said:


> Can she wear earbuds? If so and you  are in the US I have several Monk + sitting around at home never used(I'd call them dark others can provide any additional info), I can send you one to try and see if that works before you spend any money on anything? Just let me know.


Yea, someone suggested earbuds earlier actually, I might order a pair of Monk+ and see how she likes them. I have been curious about those myself so it wont be for nothing if she doesnt like them. I am in the UK actually, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## boblauer

wavid said:


> Yea, someone suggested earbuds earlier actually, I might order a pair of Monk+ and see how she likes them. I have been curious about those myself so it wont be for nothing if she doesnt like them. I am in the UK actually, thanks for the offer though.


No worries, would probably be faster and cheaper since in UK then me mailing a pair especially if you use Amazon. Good luck to you both.


----------



## wavid (Mar 29, 2018)

boblauer said:


> No worries, would probably be faster and cheaper since in UK then me mailing a pair especially if you use Amazon. Good luck to you both.


Did not even think about Amazon tbh, I'll have them tomorrow for a few £ more haha.
I am sure I can gift it to someone if we do not get any use out of them.
Thanks


----------



## kova4a (Mar 29, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I agree that the Vsonic Gr07 is quite venerated, but then again, so is the Etymotics single BA and both are, at this point, outdated.  What's worse is that Vsonic seems perfectly happy being stuck in 2012.   For the same money as the GR07 (about $100) you can now get more detail, cleaner bass, better mids, and a larger soundstage in the Ibasso IT01.   While I agree that jumping on every hype train is a great way to spend money without getting a better product, I also think that ignoring all the new models because you like an older one is a great way to stagnate and cost people more than need be because to get what the it01 offers in 2013 money would have meant recommending the  ie800 and spending $600.


Outdated is quite the overstatement - there is a very good reason why most seasoned head-fiers still keep gr07 and er4 in high regard - because they still beat most of the competition. They are not stuck in the past, because when they came out they were way ahead of the competition, which needed years to catch up. Vsonic is the OG, who broke the mold and introduced hi-fi sound coming from China at low price. So using as an example one recent iem that maybe lived up to the hype and is quite the bang for the buck is not really an argument in the sea of hundreds of mediocre  multi-driver iems being released each month. You're just proving my point citing the it01, which is a single dynamic driver iem and not a hybrid with 4+ drivers.

And let's be actually realistic, it's ridiculous when people start claiming that this or that $100 iem sounds better than flagship from few years ago that they never heard or were just overpriced. There are some older cheaper iems that are still kicking the ass of most the new ones with "advance technology" inside. Something like Gr07 is so good because of the balance it proves with its presentation staging, timbre, PRAT, articulation, tone, etc., it's not all about the details - even back then there were more detailed iems and bigger sounding iems and iems with faster bass, which gave in to it in another department. Same goes for iems like ety er4s, brainwavz b2, etc. There is a reason why when you ask someone like joker who has heard thousands of iems from all price ranges what to get if you're upgrading from gr07 and he tells you that you have to spend 300 bucks to get an flc8 or something. Brainwavz b2 is the same thing - most people who never heard it will dismiss the idea of a old dual-BA iem, but the only upgrade I've heard to its sound is a Noble 4/Savanna, which means spending 450-500 bucks. So let's be realistic, yes, there might be some great sounding new iems, but let's not put it as a given that all the older iems are inferior coz the are not - they might give in a bit in certain departments, but are still better than the random chi-fi stuff coming out every day with a handful of drivers inside, The hype should be a bit more realistic - that's what I'm just saying. Like withe the magaosi k3 pro last year where some people said it's the best thing ever and people who never heard anything actually good started believing and claiming it beats $400-500 iems, while in fact it couldn't beat a $40 vsonic vsd3s.

You can also go in crinacle's iem ranking thread and ask him why vsonic gr09, gr07x and gr07 and ranked higher than the tfz king, ibasso it03, fiio f9 and other recently hyped iems costing more.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> I know you mentioned it in your post, but it could be easy for someone to miss when they see your BGVP DS1 recommendations:
> 
> 1.) not everyone has an equalizer
> 2.) a lot of people refuse to use EQ
> ...


I bought t2 audio would I be fine ?


----------



## candysound

anyone have heard the kef200, do you recommend it and any thoughts -sound sig?


----------



## KoolMoose

My KZ ATEs just got here. Wow these are good. Replaced the tips with some spare MEE audio triple flange tips I had lying around, and wow, these are incredible! Clear and articulate, but very present and warm bass, lightning fast and super warm mids, with mellow treble I asked for. For the first five minutes, the left driver was noticeably louder than the right, but the right one kicked in shortly after that five minutes. Super wide sound-stage, which is super neat. I am definitely hooked on chi-fi now!


----------



## HungryPanda

snip3r77 said:


> I bought t2 audio would I be fine ?


 The TinAudio T2 is a fantastic iem


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> i just picked up the ue900s, largely on your rec. the trick with them is you really have to insert them deep (like really porn film deep), whereupon you get plenty of oomph. with shallower intrusion, they tend more to the airy side. very good phones, btw, though the stock cable is no prize and i have some issues with the plasticy build.
> that said, i have heard BAs with good bass--the phonak 232 and mee a161p come to mind--it's more about implementation than the type of driver.


Yeah, I also stuff them deep down my chute. How much did you pay...mine was $179. I just ordered the Fidue A65 as an example of a cheap but great sounding single dynamic driver.


----------



## Otto Motor

wavid said:


> Buying my first chifi earphones and was wondering if someone could have a look at my list and tell me if I picked a good selection before i buy?
> KZ EDR2, KZ HDS3, KZ ZST, KZ ZSR, TIN T2, Rock Zircon, Monk+



*Nein:* Rock Zircon, Monk+, KZ ZST (ZSR instead)
*Ja:* KZ EDR2, KZ HDS3, KZ ZSR, TIN T2,


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Yeah, I also stuff them deep down my chute. How much did you pay...mine was $179. I just ordered the Fidue A65 as an example of a cheap but great sounding single dynamic driver.


i paid a buck fifty from another headfier, which given the less-than-primo build is where i'd price 'em. the a65 are a fun piece, but if you can find the a73 around a hundo, buy it--it's great


----------



## Otto Motor

wavid said:


> Really? I am so out of the loop, I keep reading through all the older threads so a lot of my picks might be dated and have been superseded.
> I was actually going to make my list smaller to KZ ZSR, Tin T2 and the Rock Zircons but now I have second thoughts...


Our household has 3 pairs of Rock Zircon catching dust...our first Chifi...horribly vulgar sounding.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 29, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i paid a buck fifty from another headfier, which given the less-than-primo build is where i'd price 'em. the a65 are a fun piece, but if you can find the a73 around a hundo, buy it--it's great


A buck fifty? Worth every penny


----------



## KoolMoose

Holy the ATEs are amazing


----------



## paulindss (Mar 29, 2018)

*Today was a good day... 
*
In the last 2 weeks i received 5 packages, one EMX500, one bluetooth adapter for zst, one Brainwavz B100. And only today by the morning i received a unexpected Tin Audio T2 aaaan, a hifiman Re-400 that the post office said that was lost. After all day listening to these 2 in the morning and after a afternoon of critical listening i will tell my casual impressions. As a revised vision on the good but not great(for my needs) b100 wich have their fans.

*Tin audio and Hifiman.


 
*
I paid 25$ for the hifiman, the msrp today is around 45$. They was missed and appeared at my door as a great surprise. They come with plenty tips, and some filters that later i used on mi emi-ci880 and edr2. The cable of hifiman is'nt the nicest. They are VERY tiny and the stock tips sealed well in my ears. The construction is just ok. But the sound is where these veterans shine untill these days. Compared as my other's iems.

*Tin audio*
Now, lets talk about the impressions starting with the TIN AUDIO T2. I was very hyped for them and anxious to liste what "neutral bright" and the actual "benchmark" under 50$ sounds. And... I was'nt dissapointed.
I was flattered and sucked into the sound immediately. Finally i am able to enjoy a balanced sound over the super coloured sounds that started my journey. NO need for more bass and no sibilance altought being super bright. No fatigue, a good bass extension, body in the vocals and guitars. Details and body in hip-hop songs. Details and body in acoustic songs, everything sounds fine. After my comparision with other iem's i became to that conclusion, By MY standarts, the Tin Audio does nothing wrong. I.e, the emi-ci is super detailed but can be fatiguing, The b100 have plenty of punch in vocals and guitars but add colour to the sound as having to much mid-bass and little sub-bass,the Edr2 has a small hint of sibilance while not having too extended highs and a very powerfull bass(maybe too much). The T2 doesn't have any of those flaws. They are the mixed perfection of all the iem's that i have. The stage is also good as a consequence of the super mature mids session. Things while not being super distant, Are SUPER clear.



*Hifiman*
Now, the hifiman re-400. Having the t2 as a reference. The hifiman should receive more attention. For 25$ these are AMAZING, for 50$ they are still in competition. Let me explain. At first glance, they sound just right., that's it. Just plug and enjoy. I listened easily to a lot of songs in them, the bass response is very close to "neutral" having t2 as a refence. Maybe the hifiman have a tad more. Now, the details are'nt the same as t2 and the are less bright than t2. Mind that T2 IS a very bright iem. But, they also suck me immediately to the music. And are the closest to t2 in neutral tone of all my iems. The word for these iem's is *GENTLE*. Very very gentle, They are also a little quieter. I tought i remember someone telling me that the EDR2 are just as good as Re-400. Well, for me they certainly are'nt. The EDR2 is awesome. But they have too much more bass and artificial mids compared to re-400. The hifiman have more sparkle, less bass, better mids. The mids of re-400 are just "better". Less sibilance in vocals while being very close to the ear. The difference of the signatures are night and day. BUT, i think that everyone should have a edr2... they are better than my modded ZST. That being said, the re-400 are stellar in refence to everything i heard, see my signature.




*Brainwavz b100 and EMI ci-880.
*
The brainwavz have ther fans, as @Otto Motor that listen to things like hd600 and other very respected iem's and have a more trained ear than mine. But, after analysing what they do to my music, they started to catch less praise of me. They are fun and easy to listen. Lots of wheight in vocals and guitars. But after ABing i saw that the voices changed. They add a little color to my music. Having too much mid bass and little sub-bass while not having a very extended highs(they do have a gentle detail), their qualities turns out to bother me a little. The atmosphere is good, lots of wheight. Very good for commute as they fit perfectly. They are diferent and i never tought a ba could do what these iem's can do. They deserve a chance. Warm but not dark approach. But i think i will try to sell them. I don't dislike them and if i can't sell they are going to be used frequently. I just want a chance to experiment something different.



I just wanted to say that i applied the filter on the ci880 and it didn't muflled the sound. They are my reference in bightness. Brighter than t2. The t2 are more musical and i prefer it that way. But comparing to t2 and re-400 the emi-880 have the most "clear" room. In their specific way. Super analytical and adding lots of volume to the highs. A little eq or a brain burn in and these shine. I also added a filter in edr2 and the vocals became more gentle. The difference is little.



*EMX 500, ez ask and KZ BT cable.
*
My ez ask now have a broken cable and i was unable to test them. But for my memory i think that my favourite iems are - T2, re400 and EZ ASK. I ordered a replacement cable.

The KZ bt cable sounds fine, plenty of volume. But the signal is too weak. The sound stops if i go just two steps of the source and everytime if i am using in the street. The cellphone has to be close to the iem. Like in the upper part of the backpack.

EMX500 ARE GREAT, Just that. Better than vido. I will say just that. I put them and forgot that i am listening to a earbud.



*I LOVE YOU HIFIMAN RE-400 and TIN audio t2. 
*
What bring my attention now are only zhyiin z500 because the musicality that the hifiman showed me, and the bgvp ds1 for the miracles of the neutral tuning. Musicality and neutrality are qualities atribuited to z5000 and ds1... But i have absolutely no rush. I want to enjoy my iem's.

Thank you if you are reading untill here, and i hope that my impressions of a curious listener worried of sound quality helps in something.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yeah, K4 is a fun little IEM. Has a nice smooth and fun sound. It’s not the most analytical, but it’s built well and I enjoy mine. And it sure is good looking



I enjoy my K4 as well.  Happy to have it.


----------



## Otto Motor

wavid said:


> Thanks, actually there is something very specific I need if you could help please....
> My girlfriend has Hyperacusis (very high sensitivity/pain to high freq) and needs very dark earphones.
> Music is very important to her but she can rarely listen to it anymore because everything is too bright


I'd recommend Sennheiser earphones - they are known for their veil. For example the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum is universally well reviewed (the next best would be the Sennheiser CX 5.00). Also nice and smooth are the rather classy and elegant Focal Sphear, one of my favourites.

On the Chifi side, the VJJB K4S are rather dark, and even more so the Elephone E1.

If she wants to wear bigger pads, the Koss KSC75 would be a good choice, and also the new Koss KHP30i or the old Koss PortaPro. All of them are great.

If I was sensitive to treble, I would not want to stuff an iem into my ears at all.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> f I was sensitive to treble, I would not want to stuff an iem into my ears at all.



That is an excellent point.  Too close to the eardrum.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> I`m also thinking about getting ZSR for gift but I want red or white with discount price... will have to wait.
> 
> My recommendations:
> * Auvio S size red core wide bore
> ...


Thanks Coil. 
I copied your list into my notepad and will experiment. I have boxes and boxes of tips...but I won't purchase any more or any "premium tips" such as spinfits, which are cost prohibitive.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 30, 2018)

*The Burnt-out Burn-in
*
And here is yet another whacky post of mine on the topic *"The Emperor's New Clothing"*. This time on *burn-in*. Mr. Grado himself once claimed that anything mechanical (e.g. membranes) require some *break-in*. Sennheiser claim their stuff sounds great right out of the box. Some dedicated audiophiles need to *burn-in* their cables, which typically takes 500 hours, in order for the electrons to align properly, which is said to improve the tonality. I'd call the cable-*burn-in* bogus as it is not backed by physics.

Somehow, it is claimed by some manufacturers and some earphone enthusiasts that earphones need to be *burnt in*, typically for at least 50 hours. *What is meant is actually  a break-in*. Some claim, the ibasso IT01 need 100 hours of *break-in* to sound decent, and 200 hours to reach their full potential. Coil assured me that, after 150 hours, his IT01 were not V-shaped anymore but rather J-shaped - and that this was real and not a *brain burn-in*.
Others told me that 100, 150, or 200 hours of *break-in* made zero difference.

I have two pairs of SEAHF AWK-009 and Rock Zircon, and compared each out of the box (OOTB) against one that had been run for more than 50 hours. No difference found. It was then claimed that different earphones react differently to *break-in: *some change, others don't.

Tyll from innerfidelity and Hifi Chris measured frequency responses OOTB and after break-in and could not find any noticeable difference.

So far, no measured account exists that *break-in* alters anything measurable substantially and therefore the sound noticeably - it is all in the eye of the beholder. A testable statement.

Tyll from innerfidelity writes: *"...The one thing I think I have proved, however, is that if break-in does exist, it is not a large effect. When people talk about night and day changes in headphones with break-in, they are exaggerating...." *
Read more at https://www.innerfidelity.com/conte...ty-headphone-break-page-4#looYLfwEoGotlgP4.99

And here is the blind test:
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/testing-audibility-break-effects

Summing up, I wonder whether my iBasso IT01 will sound different after *break-in*. None of my other iems ever has according to my perception (which could be wrong).

Some will tell me that the membranes will have been *broken in* after 50 hours, but the cable takes another 450 hours for a proper *burn-in.*

Happy Easter!


----------



## Slater

kova4a said:


> Outdated is quite the overstatement - there is a very good reason why most seasoned head-fiers still keep gr07 and er4 in high regard - because they still beat most of the competition. They are not stuck in the past, because when they came out they were way ahead of the competition, which needed years to catch up. Vsonic is the OG, who broke the mold and introduced hi-fi sound coming from China at low price. So using as an example one recent iem that maybe lived up to the hype and is quite the bang for the buck is not really an argument in the sea of hundreds of mediocre  multi-driver iems being released each month. You're just proving my point citing the it01, which is a single dynamic driver iem and not a hybrid with 4+ drivers.
> 
> And let's be actually realistic, it's ridiculous when people start claiming that this or that $100 iem sounds better than flagship from few years ago that they never heard or were just overpriced. There are some older cheaper iems that are still kicking the ass of most the new ones with "advance technology" inside. Something like Gr07 is so good because of the balance it proves with its presentation staging, timbre, PRAT, articulation, tone, etc., it's not all about the details - even back then there were more detailed iems and bigger sounding iems and iems with faster bass, which gave in to it in another department. Same goes for iems like ety er4s, brainwavz b2, etc. There is a reason why when you ask someone like joker who has heard thousands of iems from all price ranges what to get if you're upgrading from gr07 and he tells you that you have to spend 300 bucks to get an flc8 or something. Brainwavz b2 is the same thing - most people who never heard it will dismiss the idea of a old dual-BA iem, but the only upgrade I've heard to its sound is a Noble 4/Savanna, which means spending 450-500 bucks. So let's be realistic, yes, there might be some great sounding new iems, but let's not put it as a given that all the older iems are inferior coz the are not - they might give in a bit in certain departments, but are still better than the random chi-fi stuff coming out every day with a handful of drivers inside, The hype should be a bit more realistic - that's what I'm just saying. Like withe the magaosi k3 pro last year where some people said it's the best thing ever and people who never heard anything actually good started believing and claiming it beats $400-500 iems, while in fact it couldn't beat a $40 vsonic vsd3s.
> 
> You can also go in crinacle's iem ranking thread and ask him why vsonic gr09, gr07x and gr07 and ranked higher than the tfz king, ibasso it03, fiio f9 and other recently hyped iems costing more.



Agreed. The VSonic GR07 is a classic, and hard to beat.

My main complaint is the build quality (and I am not alone in this complaint). The removeable cable helped sort out the cable issues, but separate from that the drivers just seem to like to die after a year or 2. My GR07s just died not to long ago, and I'm contemplating whather or not I'll get another set. I really want to, but I haven't decided for sure.


----------



## Slater (Mar 29, 2018)

paulindss said:


> The KZ bt cable sounds fine, plenty of volume. But the signal is too weak. The sound stops if i go just two steps of the source and everytime if i am using in the street. The cellphone has to be close to the iem. Like in the upper part of the backpack.



This mod will address the KZ bluetooth: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1284#post-13623298





So if you could only choose 1 - the Z5000 or the T2 - which would it be and why?


----------



## stimuz

Otto Motor said:


> *The Burnt-out Burn-in*



I think burn in can be a thing(for drivers not cables which do next to nothing in my experience) but its a minor thing and I seriously doubt more than like 10 hours of play is required. I also noticed that when I see the strengths of a headphone/IEM I'll slowly start to gravitate towards music fit for it be it rock for more balanced headphones, DnB and other electronic stuff when I notice the headphone is bass heavy. I do it unintentionally but I do notice it, that's probably a big culprit of brain burn in.


----------



## paulindss (Mar 29, 2018)

Slater said:


> This mod will address the KZ bluetooth: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1284#post-13623298
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx for the link.

Well i said that the z5000 and bgvp grabs my attention to buy. I don't know if i wrote in a clear way. I don't have them nor heard. So, i can't answer your question. If someone came to me today and suggested me a blind trade betwen my t2 and a z5000 i wouldn't take the risk. The thing about the z5000 is that some people say that they are the best thing in the world, and others only talk about the driver flex and does'nt give too many credits to the sound. The signature described is also intriguing as the same time awesome. Warm with incredible sparkle and musicality ? ( i picture the sound of re-400 now when reading this, but they are'nt bass heavy, the z500 alegedly are)  So, if i only had the chance to get one and haven't listened to none of them, i would bet on the consensus of tin audio t2 instead of the risky z5000. Also, i wanted the t2 as a reference of what a neutral tuned iem sound, so, the tin audio comes first for my journey of learning. If that answer your question. But i am very curious of what z5000 sounds like. BUT ALSO ON THE BGVP, holy jesus...


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Thx for the link.
> 
> Well i said that the z5000 and bgvp grabs my attention to buy. I don't know if i wrote in a clear way. I don't have them nor heard. So, i can't answer your question. If someone came to me today and suggested me a blind trade betwen my t2 and a z5000 i wouldn't take the risk. The thing about the z5000 is that some people say that they are the best thing in the world, and others only talk about the driver flex and does'nt give too many credits to the sound. The signature described is also intriguing as the same time awesome. Warm with incredible sparkle and musicality ? ( i picture the sound of re-400 now when reading this, but they are'nt bass heavy, the z500 alegedly are)  So, if i only had the chance to get one and haven't listened to none of them, i would bet on the consensus of tin audio t2 instead of the risky z5000. Also, i wanted the t2 as a reference of what a neutral tuned iem sound, so, the tin audio comes first for my journey of learning. If that answer your question. But i am very curious of what z5000 sounds like. BUT ALSO ON THE BGVP, holy jesus...



Ah, I understand. I thought you already owned the Z5000 - sorry!

You did answer my question though


----------



## dhruvmeena96

wavid said:


> Thanks, actually there is something very specific I need if you could help please....
> My girlfriend has Hyperacusis (very high sensitivity/pain to high freq) and needs very dark earphones.
> Music is very important to her but she can rarely listen to it anymore because everything is too bright



If the issue is very serious....

1. Then get her earplugs for sleep, as it would help her eardrums to be in relaxed.

2. Dark IEM won't help in  Hyperacusis..


OK....for IEM


Get any IEM you want would be fine....

Just do fostex te01 mod and get ostry 300 tips


----------



## vladstef (Mar 29, 2018)

paulindss said:


> *Today was a good day...
> *
> In the last 2 weeks i received 5 packages, one EMX500, one bluetooth adapter for zst, one Brainwavz B100. And only today by the morning i received a unexpected Tin Audio T2 aaaan, a hifiman Re-400 that the post office said that was lost. After all day listening to these 2 in the morning and after a afternoon of critical listening i will tell my casual impressions. As a revised vision on the good but not great(for my needs) b100 wich have their fans.
> 
> ...



You and I agree on a lot of things about re400 and T2. For me, T2 lacks 2-3dB of bass to be at a point that I'd consider neutral. However, re400 has slightly more bass (and perhaps less sub bass in relation to bass as far as I remember). Mid range is similar in terms of resolution but T2 presents vocals with better body and is brighter a bit so it sounds like it's slightly more detailed. Re400 does have brightness in the upper mid-range/lower treble which isn't overblown and a bit subdued treble, while T2 has similarly bright upper mid-range + more prominent treble overall (isn't very bright as you describe it, especially with foam tips, though it is north of ideal slightly).

I like T2 better but they are close enough, although cable build quality is night and day. Also, T2 can often be found for around 30$ while re400 rarely goes below 50$ (I also got it for 25$ which was amazing).

I did notice something strange with your T2 - your unit appears to have reversed red/blue colors on mmcx. Look at pictures of T2 online and compare them with your picture - it should be blue on your picture. T2 is originally meant to be worn like this, though ymmw as always:


----------



## bsoplinger

CYoung234 said:


> I received my bag of 16 pairs of Tennmak Turbo / Whirlwind tips the other day. They have almost completely changed my opinion of the Tin Audio T2, especially when I use it with my laptop and Fiio Q1. I have been less than enthused about these for classical music because of a midrange hump. However, the tips help with that and the DAC/Amp really opens them up. Now I understand what all the fuss is about! However, my cables are starting to turn green...
> 
> Oh, I also received my pair of UISII CM5's, but have not had much time to listen to them yet.


I've been pushing the KZ Whirlwind ear tips since I first tried them. They really do make a difference for a number of IEMs. The Tennmak ones are nicer as in a bit stronger and less prone to tearing. Best of all they aren't crazy expensive like spin fits or next to impossible to get like the JVC spiral dot.


----------



## paulindss

vladstef said:


> You and I agree on a lot of things about re400 and T2. For me, T2 lacks 2-3dB of bass to be at a point that I'd consider neutral. However, re400 has slightly more bass (and perhaps less sub bass in relation to bass as far as I remember). Mid range is similar in terms of resolution but T2 presents vocals with better body and is brighter a bit so it sounds like it's slightly more detailed. Re400 does have brightness in the upper mid-range/lower treble which isn't overblown and a bit subdued treble, while T2 has similarly bright upper mid-range + more prominent treble overall (isn't very bright as you describe it, especially with foam tips, though it is north of ideal slightly).
> 
> I like T2 better but they are close enough, although cable build quality is night and day. Also, T2 can often be found for around 30$ while re400 rarely goes below 50$ (I also got it for 25$ which was amazing).
> 
> I did notice something strange with your T2 - your unit appears to have reversed red/blue colors on mmcx. Look at pictures of T2 online and compare them with your picture - it should be blue on your picture. T2 is originally meant to be worn like this, though ymmw as always:



The color of our iem's are the same. I put the wrong iem in the left ear just to take the picture, i was'nt listening. The blue on the left ear looks like yours. I paid 25$ for re-400 and 36$ for tin audio t2, the price value ratio was virtually the same for me. At sale the t2 is indeed a better cxb. But at normal price they cost around the same. I think they complement each other. The re-400 for a relaxed listening or for more pop songs, altought while listening to rap the deailed upper range of t2 reveals lots of layers, voices, effects and etc, Amazing. The re-400 are also more confortable and can be used for sleeping. Not everyone find a good seal with t2.

"while T2 has similarly bright upper mid-range + more prominent treble overall" thx for your explanation, now i can read better the differences beetwen the two.


----------



## lordaine

paulindss said:


> *Today was a good day...
> *
> In the last 2 weeks i received 5 packages, one EMX500, one bluetooth adapter for zst, one Brainwavz B100. And only today by the morning i received a unexpected Tin Audio T2 aaaan, a hifiman Re-400 that the post office said that was lost. After all day listening to these 2 in the morning and after a afternoon of critical listening i will tell my casual impressions. As a revised vision on the good but not great(for my needs) b100 wich have their fans.
> 
> ...



Where did you buy hifiman for 25?


----------



## paulindss

lordaine said:


> Where did you buy hifiman for 25?


 
It was a special sale in joybuy.com


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, this is not something related to IEM and headphones
> 
> But, guys good news
> 
> ...



Soo.. You're the one who created skynet..


----------



## vladstef

paulindss said:


> The color of our iem's are the same. I put the wrong iem in the left ear just to take the picture, i was'nt listening. The blue on the left ear looks like yours. I paid 25$ for re-400 and 36$ for tin audio t2, the price value ratio was virtually the same for me. At sale the t2 is indeed a better cxb. But at normal price they cost around the same. I think they complement each other. The re-400 for a relaxed listening or for more pop songs, altought while listening to rap the deailed upper range of t2 reveals lots of layers, voices, effects and etc, Amazing. The re-400 are also more confortable and can be used for sleeping. Not everyone find a good seal with t2.
> 
> "while T2 has similarly bright upper mid-range + more prominent treble overall" thx for your explanation, now i can read better the differences beetwen the two.



Yeah, the issue is that your image is reversed/mirrored as it appears that you have red/right side in your right ear yet it fits differently. What happened is that you put red/right side in your left ear and reversed image came out of your camera.

Anyways, T2 is an awesome product and I'm looking forward to 'T3' or whatever they end up naming their successor, given the sales of T2 I think it's almost confirmed that more is yet to come.


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> Yeah, the issue is that your image is reversed/mirrored as it appears that you have red/right side in your right ear yet it fits differently. What happened is that you put red/right side in your left ear and reversed image came out of your camera.
> 
> Anyways, T2 is an awesome product and I'm looking forward to 'T3' or whatever they end up naming their successor, given the sales of T2 I think it's almost confirmed that more is yet to come.



For t2 is the stock cable and tips fine?


----------



## Niqeres

Bartig said:


> Seriously: I think the Zircon is a has been. It was great in 2016, now it’s beaten on all aspects.


The monk+ as well. I'd rather get the Sharp MD (if you're in asia), edifier h180 or the RY04 if you're looking for something with a similar ish sound signature for around 5 dollars.


----------



## lordaine

Can anyone please recommend other IEMs just as bright and neutral sounding like ci880 / ZS6 / zs5v1 ? Thanks


----------



## TLDRonin

lordaine said:


> Can anyone please recommend other IEMs just as bright and neutral sounding like ci880 / ZS6 / zs5v1 ? Thanks


I wouldn't call ZS6 or ZS5 neutral, but the T2 definitely is


----------



## lordaine

Sorry what I meant wider soundstage, t2 is coming soon. Not a fan of basshead.


----------



## Slater

lordaine said:


> Can anyone please recommend other IEMs just as bright and neutral sounding like ci880 / ZS6 / zs5v1 ? Thanks



I would say:

Seahf AWK-009
ADAX HT06
Ty Hi-Z G3


----------



## lordaine

Thanks @Slater !


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I


chinmie said:


> Soo.. You're the one who created skynet..


I will soon make skynet....in future and then put a choker virus in them so that they never disobey me....


Hahahhahahaha


World domination


----------



## Xerophytes

TIN Audio T2 vs Yersen FEN-2000? The sq?


----------



## kp1821

In regard to the hyperacusis mentioned before it is a rare condition and sometimes misdiagnosed. There are several other reasons for sound sensitivity or pain in the ear. Best advice can be given from specialist doctors. Personally i like the fun factor of certain earphones but I cannot use them for long sessions so I am still looking for warmer and neutral sounding ones. Low frequencies "travel" longer so putting more pressure to the tinny hair cells in the ear. The first ones to die are those of the high frequency. So bassy earphones might not be the answer. Over the head ones are much better  and open-back even more. There is also the Headroom MS16 which is a good cheap open back earbud. But again be very careful and seek doctor advice. Thanks again to all the people here who test several earphones  and help people like me make better decisions. My advice to all is be smart and listen responsibly. Tinnitus,  hyperacusis and other conditions can be life changing and while you can change earphones you cannot change ears.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 30, 2018)

candysound said:


> sure they are, i am having so much fun getting these sub $100 iems and compare them, this page is great. any suggestions on an analytical set that sounds great for classical music with detail retrieval that i can try cos so far i found them all on the warmer side and im after a nice detailed one.


Try the Yersen FEN-2000.



KoolMoose said:


> My KZ ATEs just got here. Wow these are good. Replaced the tips with some spare MEE audio triple flange tips I had lying around, and wow, these are incredible! Clear and articulate, but very present and warm bass, lightning fast and super warm mids, with mellow treble I asked for. For the first five minutes, the left driver was noticeably louder than the right, but the right one kicked in shortly after that five minutes. Super wide sound-stage, which is super neat. I am definitely hooked on chi-fi now!


Welcome to the club! The ATE got me raving over chi-fi too! I recommended the IEMs to 100+ people in real life and on my Twitter and blog, and everybody is blown away by the sound quality for this price.

Furthermore:
Everybody keeps talking about the T2 here. Even though I have the FEN-2000 and the E-MI 880 is coming my way... I’ll think i will just order it too. Can’t resist.


----------



## KingOfThorns

paulindss said:


> “while T2 has similarly bright upper mid-range + more prominent treble overall" thx for your explanation, now i can read better the differences beetwen the two.



I've just noticed Einsear T2 in your signature...I also have them, using them on my Benjie DAP. What are your thoughts on them and how would you compare the two T2s? (other than Einsear having more bass, I'm certain, and being warmer)

Also, KZ EDR2 vs. ED9 vs. UiiSii HM7? I might get a pair of sub-10$ IEMs, just because...

On the topic of burn-in: while I can understand that (some) drivers might sound slighly different after a while due to “adjusting“ to different signal they're receiving compared to factory tuning, I still believe that most of percieved difference in sound comes simply from you getting used to head/earphones' specific sound signature. In other words, “brain burn-in“ is more responsible than actual changes on drivers, whatever they may be...
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## candysound

how are the ATE compare to the ZST?


----------



## TLDRonin

candysound said:


> how are the ATE compare to the ZST?


ATEs are mid forward, while ZSTs are somewhat the opposite being a v shape


----------



## candysound

ok , cos i do not like the zst at all, they sound vailed to me and muted.... I do love the BBC sound so recessed mids nah.  mind you I don't have a graph but I do like the vjjb k4  and they sound V-shaped but clearer then ZST aswell.
cant see why many recommend them,apart from looking cool theres not much.


----------



## Bartig

KingOfThorns said:


> I've just noticed Einsear T2 in your signature...I also have them, using them on my Benjie DAP. What are your thoughts on them and how would you compare the two T2s? (other than Einsear having more bass, I'm certain, and being warmer)
> 
> Also, KZ EDR2 vs. ED9 vs. UiiSii HM7? I might get a pair of sub-10$ IEMs, just because...
> 
> ...


Agree with you totally. Your sub-10s are all great.


----------



## wavid

I think I might get a pair of UiiSii HM7 for my mother, she wanted a pair of white/gold earphones so I got her some white/gold Rock Zircon last night but after reading opinions of the Rock Zircons I might cancel and get the UiiSii HM7.
Good choice?
tbh she will be happy with anything I get I just want to get her the best possible (for around £5) with the color she wanted.


----------



## yoowan

I've been lyrical in the past (thanks to @Nymphonomaniac) about Zhiyin Z5000. I even bought a second pair (being an iem-hoarder and affraid of losing my first pair) and I can assure you that the second pair sounds as good as the first one. As far as I'm concerned I also cannot detect any noticeable driver degradation as someone stated many pages back.

The only thing is that the bass is bit too big for my taste. That's why I applied a small hack that works amazingly for my ears. I cover the vent at the back with a small cutout of standard white label (I suppose there are mircropores in the paper, normal tape made them sound anemic).


 

So for everybody on the fence, now is the time to take the plunge.


----------



## Wiljen

wavid said:


> I think I might get a pair of UiiSii HM7 for my mother, she wanted a pair of white/gold earphones so I got her some white/gold Rock Zircon last night but after reading opinions of the Rock Zircons I might cancel and get the UiiSii HM7.
> Good choice?
> tbh she will be happy with anything I get I just want to get her the best possible (for around £5) with the color she wanted.



This is going to depend on what sound signature she likes.  The HM7 has almost zero sub-bass and struggles with bass extension while the Zircon will deliver more sub-bass at the expense of less detail in the mids.   Truth be told, both are over-hyped as both were good but neither was the $500 world beater the hype claims them to be.


----------



## paulindss (Mar 30, 2018)

KingOfThorns said:


> I've just noticed Einsear T2 in your signature...I also have them, using them on my Benjie DAP. What are your thoughts on them and how would you compare the two T2s? (other than Einsear having more bass, I'm certain, and being warmer)
> 
> Also, KZ EDR2 vs. ED9 vs. UiiSii HM7? I might get a pair of sub-10$ IEMs, just because...
> 
> ...



When i received my einsear i remember i posting something like "they don't sound like any iem's i have" the mids are closest do my earbuds. That being Said, i Just put both T2 and was positively impressed. In terms of mids, they are close to the tin t2 in terms of volume, The tin T2 have a little bit more definition and less volume in the Bass, more texture, more details and texture on the lower frequencies. also overrall Excels in imaging, tone. But the einsear is i think the best mid forward iem under 10$. They are a true gem.

The KZ ate are mid forward, but lacks Clarity, the einsear don't.

I don't see einsear being Warmer.

About hm7, i remember them being close to zircon with less sub bass. The zircon is being kinda bashed these days. I remember liking them but my ear changed since them, i almost never use my memt X5 that i buy to substitute them, for example... Go for edr2. I never heard ed9.


----------



## paulindss

Delete.


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 30, 2018)

Since its the last day of the Aliexpress sale, I just wanted to throw it out there that if you're looking for something just under $50(cable included version) consider the Z5000.

When I began buying IEMs, I didn't consider myself a bass person. The Zhiyin Z5000s changed the way I saw bass and while I wouldn't call myself a basshead by any means, I learned to appreciate good bass in an IEM.

These have insane bass extension; they hit very low sub bass and have nice impact in the mid bass. Despite that, I don't experience any muddiness, and vocals aren't drowned out nor take a backseat like they do in V shaped sound signatures. Male vocals are full but clear, and guitars sound amazing since you can feel the impact of the strings. They have a solid treble that isn't artificial or dull, but the bass definitely takes most of the presence. Also, I'm not sure what it is about these, but I feel like I feel like details that are left behind in other IEMs are made so much clearer with the Z5000s, which really makes these a fun pair to listen to music with. Could it be the "Tesla Drivers" they are using? The downsides are that these can sound a little "stuffy" when compared to IEMs with a brighter signature and large soundstage. These are much more intimate in comparison. There is also the small issue of driver flex, which isn't a huge issue if you use foam tips. They overall have a rich sound that is very addicting and is a nice contrast to more common V-shaped sound signatures,

I personally EQ my Z5000s in the frequencies above 2k which opens up the sound a little, make female vocals a little "clear"er, and add a little more sparkle, but not too high to take away from the low end.

In the event you dislike it, you still have a very durable IEM with that can be a bass reference when you want to compare other IEMs. I personally think its a pretty good idea to have an IEM that excels or even is excessive at a certain frequency so you can use it to compare to other IEMs when determining what your preferred sound signature is.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> Since its the last day of the Aliexpress sale, I just wanted to throw it out there that if you're looking for something around $40 ($32 if you already have an mmcx cable), consider the Z5000.
> 
> When I began buying IEMs, I didn't consider myself a bass person. The Zhiyin Z5000s changed the way I saw bass and while I wouldn't call myself a basshead by any means, I learned to appreciate good bass in an IEM.
> 
> ...



Nice photography

Try xelento from beyerdynamic and not your taste, but concept of Bass. Just to much realistic but emphasized bass.


----------



## bsoplinger

TLDRonin said:


> Since its the last day of the Aliexpress sale, I just wanted to throw it out there that if you're looking for something around $40 ($32 if you already have an mmcx cable), consider the Z5000.


The only store that I know of, NiceHCK, has them for $48 without cable and unavailable $56 with. Where are you getting it for $32?


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 30, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> The only store that I know of, NiceHCK, has them for $48 without cable and unavailable $56 with. Where are you getting it for $32?


Yikes, I was looking at the seller "hotfi", but it looks like the cable-less version is sold out. They are selling the one with a cable included at $46.75, which is still a little cheaper. I'll edit my post



dhruvmeena96 said:


> Nice photography
> 
> Try xelento from beyerdynamic and not your taste, but concept of Bass. Just to much realistic but emphasized bass.



Man I wish I could drop $1k on a pair of IEMs...


----------



## mechanix

Can someone please recommend me an upgrade for DZAT-DF10s? I am in love with this IEMs sound signature and would love to try a "better" IEM with the same sound signature.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 30, 2018)

guys got the yersen fen-2000 today I have mixed feelings... they are are not bad .. but they are not good either... mids sounded veiled out of the box so I changed the tips.... I changed to my favorite tips and add some eq... and they improved the sound signature to more what i like..  but if I need to be honest dont believe the hype guys.. they arent good imho for 20 bucks.. I dont know what the guy from audiobudget was thinking but they arent better then the kz ate or rock zircon imho ..... they share same sound signature like kz ate.. but the kz ate has much better mids and bass... as for the bass they have not much bass either... I cant recommend this iem ..  if people want to buy this.. z5000 and the bgvp ds1 v1 are a much better choice..... I was a bit dissapointed with the iem if i need to be honest..


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> Yikes, I was looking at the seller "hotfi", but it looks like the cable-less version is sold out. They are selling the one with a cable included at $46.75, which is still a little cheaper. I'll edit my post
> 
> 
> 
> Man I wish I could drop $1k on a pair of IEMs...



Bro ain't you the google celebrity TLDRonin from myanimelist and reddit.

All my friend's from myanimelist thinks that you are some rich guy.

LOL


----------



## KingOfThorns

paulindss said:


> When i received my einsear i remember i posting something like "they don't sound like any iem's i have" the mids are closest do my earbuds. That being Said, i Just put both T2 and was positively impressed. In terms of mids, they are close to the tin t2 in terms of volume, The tin T2 have a little bit more definition and less volume in the Bass, more texture, more details and texture on the lower frequencies. also overrall Excels in imaging, tone. But the einsear is i think the best mid forward iem under 10$. They are a true gem.
> 
> The KZ ate are mid forward, but lacks Clarity, the einsear don't.
> 
> ...



Great, thanks for feedback. I like Einsear too, better than ZS3 that I got along them, the actually have mids. Plenty of them. The bass is also there, a lot more than I expected (volume, as you say)...they could use some more brightness (to my taste), so I think Tin's T2 would fit nicely.
I just saw Seahf AWK-I009 is pretty cheap so I might take them instead of UiiSii/KZ...


----------



## toddy0191

zazaboy said:


> guys got the yersen fen-2000 today I have mixed feelings... they are are not bad .. but they are not good either... mids sounded veiled out of the box so I changed the tips.... I changed to my favorite tips and add some eq... and they improved the sound signature to more what i like..  but if I need to be honest dont believe the hype guys.. they arent good imho for 20 bucks.. I dont know what the guy from audiobudget was thinking but they arent better then the kz ate or rock zircon imho ..... they share same sound signature like kz ate.. but the kz ate has much better mids and bass... as for the bass they have not much bass either... I cant recommend this iem ..  if people want to buy this.. z5000 and the bgvp ds1 v1 are a much better choice..... I was a bit dissapointed with the iem if i need to be honest..



???? 

You must have a different iem to me as to me they are nothing like the ATE signature.  They are more treble and upper mid focused with lots of detail.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 30, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> ????
> 
> You must have a different iem to me as to me they are nothing like the ATE signature.  They are more treble and upper mid focused with lots of detail.



I dont know... just wanted to point it out.. thought it was a good iem.. but it isnt in my case.. dont know if I have iem with different driver.. it look very long time when I ordered it ..the box was in full package with the plastic on it .. maybe they changed drivers.. but I dont know... but I doubt it... it looked to me like a downgraded kz ate... one of my worst purchases with the lker i8 this year...


----------



## Bartig

zazaboy said:


> guys got the yersen fen-2000 today I have mixed feelings... they are are not bad .. but they are not good either... mids sounded veiled out of the box so I changed the tips.... I changed to my favorite tips and add some eq... and they improved the sound signature to more what i like..  but if I need to be honest dont believe the hype guys.. they arent good imho for 20 bucks.. I dont know what the guy from audiobudget was thinking but they arent better then the kz ate or rock zircon imho ..... they share same sound signature like kz ate.. but the kz ate has much better mids and bass... as for the bass they have not much bass either... I cant recommend this iem ..  if people want to buy this.. z5000 and the bgvp ds1 v1 are a much better choice..... I was a bit dissapointed with the iem if i need to be honest..


Huh? Same sound signature as the ATE? No way near it, actually. Have you tried the tips without the extra filter, the normal black ones? The Yersen has extremely opened up mids and treble...


----------



## Bartig

mechanix said:


> Can someone please recommend me an upgrade for DZAT-DF10s? I am in love with this IEMs sound signature and would love to try a "better" IEM with the same sound signature.


When I got the VJJB K4S, I stopped listening to the DZAT. The bass is a little tighter, less boomy, making the sound less tiresome. It’s also a little less warm, but comparable.


----------



## KingOfThorns

I ordered Tin T2 and FEN-2000. I'll see about Seahf because I'm thinking of getting a pair of closed headphones too (can't decide on Takstar Pro82 or BossHifi B8), and that's already more than I planned to spend on this sale, heh...


----------



## lmfboy01

Picked up Yerson and Svara, both looked the most interesting to me.


----------



## maxxevv

KingOfThorns said:


> .... I'm thinking of getting a pair of closed headphones too (can't decide on Takstar Pro82 or BossHifi B8), and that's already more than I planned to spend on this sale, heh...



If you're not in a big hurry, you probably should give the Superlux HD687/ 688 a tinker too. There are some reviews online and they are in the same pricepoint to the other 2 mentioned here. But aesthetics wise, will depend on your preferences.


----------



## KingOfThorns

maxxevv said:


> If you're not in a big hurry, you probably should give the Superlux HD687/ 688 a tinker too. There are some reviews online and they are in the same pricepoint to the other 2 mentioned here. But aesthetics wise, will depend on your preferences.



Damn, I completely forgot that Superlux has closed back headphones too. I have a Presonus HD7 (essentially, Superlux HD681)...when someone mentions Superlux, their 681 and 668 come to mind. I'll check those out, thank you...


----------



## snip3r77

KingOfThorns said:


> I ordered Tin T2 and FEN-2000. I'll see about Seahf because I'm thinking of getting a pair of closed headphones too (can't decide on Takstar Pro82 or BossHifi B8), and that's already more than I planned to spend on this sale, heh...


Let us know how does it sound . I bought the t2 though


----------



## eggnogg

hmm, KZ ED15, anyone?
seems to be left out from all the sale discussion

Newest kz ed15 Hybrid Earphone Metal Dynamic Balanced Armature Hi fi Stereo Earphones 3.5mm in- ear Bass Headset Phone Earbuds
http://s.aliexpress.com/nUvuUjAj?fromSns=Copy to clipboard


----------



## TLDRonin (Mar 30, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Bro ain't you the google celebrity TLDRonin from myanimelist and reddit.
> 
> All my friend's from myanimelist thinks that you are some rich guy.
> 
> LOL


I am, but I wonder what gave them the idea I was some rich guy lol

What did I do to become a google celebrity


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> I am, but I wonder what gave them the idea I was some rich guy lol
> 
> What did I do to become a google celebrity



Admit it - you have money to burn LOL


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Admit it - you have money to burn LOL


----------



## Bartig

eggnogg said:


> hmm, KZ ED15, anyone?
> seems to be left out from all the sale discussion
> 
> Newest kz ed15 Hybrid Earphone Metal Dynamic Balanced Armature Hi fi Stereo Earphones 3.5mm in- ear Bass Headset Phone Earbuds
> http://s.aliexpress.com/nUvuUjAj?fromSns=Copy to clipboard


I’ll wait for impressions on this one. KZ doesn’t even seem to be taking the trouble to write an attractive text for this one.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


>


Truth of the rich guy.....



Slater said:


> Admit it - you have money to burn LOL



Well, I think he burned a lot of money to make hi ship sail forward


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> I’ll wait for impressions on this one. KZ doesn’t even seem to be taking the trouble to write an attractive text for this one.



Hi, When you receive your ds1 and zs10 your impressions Will be much appreciated. Don't forget to share !


----------



## vladstef

I am so hyped for ZS10 right now. They look much better than I expected and apparently sound really good. Out of about 20 impressions so far none were negative. Some said that it's a very direct step up from previous KZ's flagships. We'll see.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> Hi, When you receive your ds1 and zs10 your impressions Will be much appreciated. Don't forget to share !


I certainly will not forget! 



vladstef said:


> I am so hyped for ZS10 right now. They look much better than I expected and apparently sound really good. Out of about 20 impressions so far none were negative. Some said that it's a very direct step up from previous KZ's flagships. We'll see.


Sweet! Where did you get those impressions?


----------



## maxxevv (Mar 31, 2018)

If you're using Chrome, you can do a page level translate: (there's the comments tab )

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4Mopkf&id=566652833300&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4Mopkf&id=566758094020&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail


----------



## paulindss

maxxevv said:


> If you're using Chrome, you can do a page level translate: (there's the comments tab )
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4Mopkf&id=566652833300&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4Mopkf&id=566758094020&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail



We should face that kind of feedback as a confirmation Bias of our hype. Comments on Aliexpress and Talbao are always positive. Also the language barrier is strong. Trn v10 for example received lots os positive reviews in taobal at First... The best thing is to wait for feedback in western forums.


----------



## zazaboy

they are right now 800+ orders at aliexpress for kz zs10.. its certainly hyped a lot... we can better wait for real reviews...


----------



## maxxevv

That's barely scratching the surface..... 
Go take a look at the pre-order numbers of the Bluedio T5 headphones on Aliexpress.... 

I can't find a single feedback on those at all!


----------



## toddy0191

Seems I've been unlucky with the yersens as the dynamic driver in the right earpiece had stopped working with zero bass from it at all. 

Have asked the seller to send me a right earpiece but am not holding my breath.


----------



## paulindss

toddy0191 said:


> Seems I've been unlucky with the yersens as the dynamic driver in the right earpiece had stopped working with zero bass from it at all.
> 
> Have asked the seller to send me a right earpiece but am not holding my breath.



If the seller does not comply with his obligations, Just open a dispute and record a video as evidence, so Aliexpress can garantee your refund.


----------



## toddy0191

paulindss said:


> If the seller does not comply with his obligations, Just open a dispute and record a video as evidence, so Aliexpress can garantee your refund.



 Will do 

There's no way you'd be able to pick up the lack of bass via a video unfortunately.


----------



## oyobass (Mar 31, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> Will do
> 
> There's no way you'd be able to pick up the lack of bass via a video unfortunately.


Play from another source into your Yersens. You could put the left side up and seal it against the phone mic, then do the same for the right as you shoot your video...


----------



## cqtek

toddy0191 said:


> Will do
> 
> There's no way you'd be able to pick up the lack of bass via a video unfortunately.



You can use the sound generated with this web:

http://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/

You can play sound below 200 Hz with every channel in order to show whats differences are between each channel. 

I did it some time ago with some earbuds that had a similar problem.
One channel sounded different from the other. I played a fixed tone and brought one channel to the microphone of the phone while recording and then the other.

Here you can download the video if you are interested (only for a week):

https://we.tl/Peq4M5KGvu


----------



## toddy0191

oyobass said:


> Play from another source into your Yersens. You could put the left side up and seal it against the phone mic, then do the same for the right as you shoot your video...



Good idea!

Hopefully they'll send a replacement. If they don't I'll name and shame them!


----------



## toddy0191

cqtek said:


> You can use the sound generated with this web:
> 
> http://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/
> 
> ...



That's really useful,  thanks!


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> That's barely scratching the surface.....
> Go take a look at the pre-order numbers of the Bluedio T5 headphones on Aliexpress....
> 
> I can't find a single feedback on those at all!



The T5 is too new - it literally just came out.

I can give you a basic idea based on the T4S though, as they are 90% similar. Lemme know if you are interested in a comparison with the T4S.


----------



## lordaine

Can anyone show me where is the bass vent located in tinaudio T2? Thanks!


----------



## vladstef

lordaine said:


> Can anyone show me where is the bass vent located in tinaudio T2? Thanks!









Small holes next to the nozzle/bore where you put eartips.


----------



## Otto Motor (Mar 31, 2018)

maxxevv said:


> If you're using Chrome, you can do a page level translate: (there's the comments tab )
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4Mopkf&id=566652833300&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...4Mopkf&id=566758094020&ns=1&abbucket=7#detail


"...
p***1




Kz's latest flagship! It is very comfortable to wear, but I can only hear the small fungus..."

I hope I will hear the big fungus, too.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> "...
> p***1
> 
> 
> ...



How will you know if you hear it?  What should it sound like?


----------



## vladstef

mbwilson111 said:


> How will you know if you hear it?  What should it sound like?



Oh come on, you are a '_Headphoneus Supremus' _and you don't know how small/big fungus sounds like? Here...


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## mbwilson111

vladstef said:


> Oh come on, you are a '_Headphoneus Supremus' _and you don't know how small/big fungus sounds like? Here...



Ten hours!!!!!  But it is amost 2am here.  Now I can't go to sleep for 10 hours?

This is great... lol.


----------



## oyobass (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## mbwilson111

oyobass said:


>



eeekkkkk!!!!!

nobody wants fungus coming out of their ears!


----------



## oyobass

mbwilson111 said:


> eeekkkkk!!!!!
> 
> nobody wants fungus coming out of their ears!


I think I have found an earphone NOT in your collection...


----------



## mbwilson111

oyobass said:


> I think I have found an earphone NOT in your collection...



...and I will not be adding it to my collection.  I wonder what it sounds like... lol.


----------



## oyobass

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and I will not be adding it to my collection.  I wonder what it sounds like... lol.


Hmm. I can send you the link if you are really curious...

My guess is that they sound roomy, and a little mushy.


----------



## vladstef (Mar 31, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and I will not be adding it to my collection.  I wonder what it sounds like... lol.



Probably even more mushroomy than KZ ZS10, but that is speculation on my part. It's against the rules to comment about sound if you haven't heard it


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 31, 2018)

vladstef said:


> Probably even more mushroomy than KZ ZS10, but that is speculation on my part. It's against the rules to comment about sound if you haven't heard it



I will leave it to you to get both and compare.  I have neither coming.

What if the little mushroom one is a true hidden gem? Someone has to find out!


----------



## Otto Motor

I am getting quite a reaction to my mouldy joke. I really must be a fungi! 

P.S. I apologize for my neutrally tuned ("flat") humour.


----------



## vladstef

This is MUCH better looking than I expected.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> I am getting quite a reaction to my mouldy joke. I really must be a fungi!
> 
> P.S. I apologize for my neutrally tuned ("flat") humour.


Keep making these puns and there won’t be mushroom for more.


----------



## snip3r77

vladstef said:


> This is MUCH better looking than I expected.



Let's wait for the reviews


----------



## oyobass

vladstef said:


> This is MUCH better looking than I expected.


Wow, nice!


----------



## Bartig

snip3r77 said:


> Let's wait for the reviews


Nah, let’s wait for our own findings!


----------



## bsoplinger

vladstef said:


> This is MUCH better looking than I expected.…


Will admit that it looks better in that pic than the promo pics KZ provided.


----------



## Slater

oyobass said:


>



Wow, now I've seen it all. Who would buy those?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Wow, now I've seen it all. Who would buy those?



someone who loves mushrooms?


----------



## Slater (Mar 31, 2018)

vladstef said:


> This is MUCH better looking than I expected.



Man, I am sooo going to tweak that crossover.

I already know what I'm planning on doing to. It's something that's been on my mod 'wish list' for a while.

I got the idea from the DIY CEIM thread - externally replaceable components:


----------



## bsoplinger

http://www.damngeeky.com/2013/04/24...ushroom-katana-or-a-knife-into-your-ears.html

For those who need to know more about mushroom  earphones.


----------



## oyobass

Slater said:


> http://www.damngeeky.com/2013/04/24...ushroom-katana-or-a-knife-into-your-ears.html
> 
> For those who need to know more about mushroom  earphones.


I'm partial to the sushi...


----------



## mbwilson111

bsoplinger said:


> http://www.damngeeky.com/2013/04/24...ushroom-katana-or-a-knife-into-your-ears.html
> 
> For those who need to know more about mushroom  earphones.



That knife... cutting edge sound?


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> http://www.damngeeky.com/2013/04/24...ushroom-katana-or-a-knife-into-your-ears.html
> 
> For those who need to know more about mushroom  earphones.



Ah, Japanese - why didn't you say so? It all makes perfect sense now Danielson LOL


----------



## maxxevv (Mar 31, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> "...
> p***1
> 
> 
> ...



lolol ....  

The original comment in chinese: "kz的最新旗舰！佩戴很舒适，我时小木耳 不过基本上可以听出较之前的提升了！ 收货后初带耳机好感，所以来评价了"

If translated correct it should read :" KZ's latest flagship,  its very comfortable to wear, I have 'wooden ears' but basically can hear the difference in increase quality from before! After receiving the earphones, initial wearing impressions are good, hence leaving my comments."

But the crux of it comes from reading other comments from seasoned users who at least know their stuff. Major takeaway from at least 2 users is that the sibilance is gone,  trebles are no longer piercing though the details and transparency are there. There's a comment that the bass extends lower.  

Aren't those the first 3 the real major complaints about the ZS6 ?


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Ah, Japanese - why didn't you say so? It all makes perfect sense now Danielson LOL


I didn't know you were into chindogu: "unuseless inventions". My favourite is the Swiss Army Farmers tool. Can also be used for earphone mods. Very unhandy!

https://www.chindogu.com


----------



## dhruvmeena96

well KZ ZS10 is actually a Knowles GV chinese driver where HODVTEC is untouched, TWFK is in Series with some resistance and a super LOW crossover to Dynamic Driver for Super Streched non rolling Sub Bass

if the reviews , and the resistor i see on the PCB are really working as i imagined(well some theory)

then this will slay all universal iem till Shure 846 and Noble Kaiser Encore k10

will wait and watch


but if they spoiled this....then it would be the worst iem in history.....any off tuning to to 4BA and dynamic driver can be disastrous.....i very well hate KZ ZS6(and had to go slater mod, and after that i sold it)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

well, i am waiting for a new TinAudio work.

both T1 and T2 nailed it

what if T3 comes.......and seriously destroy all iem under 200$


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well KZ ZS10 is actually a Knowles GV chinese driver where HODVTEC is untouched, TWFK is in Series with some resistance and a super LOW crossover to Dynamic Driver for Super Streched non rolling Sub Bass
> 
> if the reviews , and the resistor i see on the PCB are really working as i imagined(well some theory)
> 
> ...


Most likely is the latter. Will await reviews from seasoned reviewers bere


----------



## handwander

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well, i am waiting for a new TinAudio work.
> 
> both T1 and T2 nailed it
> 
> what if T3 comes.......and seriously destroy all iem under 200$


Hopefully with a body that fits my ear this time ~


----------



## Bartig (Apr 1, 2018)

maxxevv said:


> Major takeaway from at least 2 users is that the sibilance is gone,  trebles are no longer piercing though the details and transparency are there. There's a comment that the bass extends lower.
> 
> Aren't those the first 3 the real major complaints about the ZS6 ?


Yes, those are the major complaints. I really hope the ZS10 to be a perfect mix between the bass and non-pierciness of the ZSR with the details of the previous top models. If your takeaway is right... it will deliver.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

New KZ zs6 launched

KZ zs6 v2 with balanced armature in series instead of parallel.


So no more sibilant tone


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well is the image uploaded


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://shopee.com.my/KZ-ZS6-4-Drivers-Hybrid-Metallic-In-Ear-Earphone-i.6548893.449591892


----------



## stimuz

Bartig said:


> Yes, those are the major complaints. I really hope the ZS10 to be a perfect mix between the bass and non-pierciness of the ZSR with the details of the previous top models. If your takeaway is right... it will deliver.



my hope is it can replace my uiisii cm5 which have been seeing more action than my it01 recently. took me a while to notice cm5s needed about double the volume as it01s but man do i love tnem now


----------



## Bartig

stimuz said:


> my hope is it can replace my uiisii cm5 which have been seeing more action than my it01 recently. took me a while to notice cm5s needed about double the volume as it01s but man do i love tnem now


Wait, what? Which volume levels are you talking about? Are they really that good?


----------



## stimuz (Apr 1, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Wait, what? Which volume levels are you talking about? Are they really that good?



The it01 are a lot easier to drive. I just seem to personally(subjective of course) like the uiisii cm5 better for a wider range of music especially rock. I do think for the price theyre definitely worth trying.


----------



## kp1821

I guess this is being asked often... but with so many IEMs i guess it makes sense to use different ones based on their tuning and genre of music... For example i love the T2 for R&B / Soul music (especially bedroom style from the '90 and '00) but i don't like them with Pop....  So if you want can you pls list your current favorite IEM on the type of music you listen and prefer...


----------



## mbwilson111

kp1821 said:


> For example i love the T2 for R&B / Soul music (especially bedroom style from the '90 and '00) but i don't like them with Pop..



Which T2?  There is the Einseer T2 which I have and the Tin Audio T2 which my husband has...


----------



## kp1821

mbwilson111 said:


> Which T2?  There is the Einseer T2 which I have and the Tin Audio T2 which my husband has...


TinAudio


----------



## CoiL

TLDRonin said:


> ATEs are mid forward, while ZSTs are somewhat the opposite being a v shape


The ZST colorful that I have is rather W-shaped. My gripe with ZST is BA treble spike (which can be relieved with foam-mod into BA nozzle). But ATE (5th gen) is still more coherent and dynamical/natural sounding to me and when nozzle grills removed + wide bore small silicones with deep fit, it becomes very good IEM.


Slater said:


> Man, I am sooo going to tweak that crossover.
> 
> I already know what I'm planning on doing to. It's something that's been on my mod 'wish list' for a while.
> 
> I got the idea from the DIY CEIM thread - externally replaceable components:


I would rather make external test-PCB with on-the-fly comparing switch for more accurate results, something like I lately did with my DX50 harware mods "fine-tuning":


----------



## oyobass

Bartig said:


> Wait, what? Which volume levels are you talking about? Are they really that good?


My CM5 gets most of my listening time lately. Best $12 I have spent in a long time.


----------



## oyobass

Now that I think about it, the CM5 I'd what I instinctually grabbed to go and mix my church's audio-for-video YouTube Livestream of our Easter services.
I'll probably have to mix a little bass-heavy to get it to tound right on most bass-light devices people generally use for watching YouTube though. The CM5 has something between an L-shaped and U-shaped sound signature that I'll have to be aware of to get the streamed audio sounding right...


----------



## TLDRonin

vladstef said:


> This is MUCH better looking than I expected.


Sooooooo glad I decided on black.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> "...
> p***1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RvTrav

oyobass said:


> Now that I think about it, the CM5 I'd what I instinctually grabbed to go and mix my church's audio-for-video YouTube Livestream of our Easter services.
> I'll probably have to mix a little bass-heavy to get it to tound right on most bass-light devices people generally use for watching YouTube though. The CM5 has something between an L-shaped and U-shaped sound signature that I'll have to be aware of to get the streamed audio sounding right...



Wondering if anyone else finds that the CM5 doesn't scale evenly when the volume is increased.  I originally found the CM5 to be open and airy with a rather balanced (slight L) signature.  Someone compared it to the KZ ZS6 and that seemed an odd comparison to me so I pulled out my ZS6 to compare and found that I listen to the ZS6 much louder than the CM5.  When I increased the volume on the CM5 to the same volume that I listen to the ZS6 the bass seemed to increase by the most then the treble with only minor increase in the mids.  This resulted in the big bass others were referring to and the V shaped signature.  Could just be my imagination but would really like to know if anyone else with the CM5 has noticed the same thing.


----------



## ShabtabQ (Apr 1, 2018)

Shozy Hibiki or Tin Audio T2, mostly prefer flat sound signature.


----------



## Bartig

RvTrav said:


> Wondering if anyone else finds that the CM5 doesn't scale evenly when the volume is increased.  I originally found the CM5 to be open and airy with a rather balanced (slight L) signature.  Someone compared it to the KZ ZS6 and that seemed an odd comparison to me so I pulled out my ZS6 to compare and found that I listen to the ZS6 much louder than the CM5.  When I increased the volume on the CM5 to the same volume that I listen to the ZS6 the bass seemed to increase by the most then the treble with only minor increase in the mids.  This resulted in the big bass others were referring to and the V shaped signature.  Could just be my imagination but would really like to know if anyone else with the CM5 has noticed the same thing.


Hmm, this sounds a bit unfinished. Good to know I can skip it.


----------



## oyobass

RvTrav said:


> Wondering if anyone else finds that the CM5 doesn't scale evenly when the volume is increased.  I originally found the CM5 to be open and airy with a rather balanced (slight L) signature.  Someone compared it to the KZ ZS6 and that seemed an odd comparison to me so I pulled out my ZS6 to compare and found that I listen to the ZS6 much louder than the CM5.  When I increased the volume on the CM5 to the same volume that I listen to the ZS6 the bass seemed to increase by the most then the treble with only minor increase in the mids.  This resulted in the big bass others were referring to and the V shaped signature.  Could just be my imagination but would really like to know if anyone else with the CM5 has noticed the same thing.


Yup. The CM5 likes to be run loud. Louder than I like, actually, but a bit of burn-in (driver, brain or otherwise) improves the low volume.


----------



## oyobass

Bartig said:


> Hmm, this sounds a bit unfinished. Good to know I can skip it.


Passing on the CM5 would be unfortunate. The CM5 earphones just respond as the Fletcher--Munson cures predict. The human ear hears bass and treble much less at lower volumes. That is why V-shaped signatures can sound more natural at low volume.
I like this IEM  precicely because of its less V-shaped signature.


----------



## eggnogg

seems familiar?


----------



## Bartig

eggnogg said:


> seems familiar?


You’re referring to the IT01? So much earpieces look alike...


----------



## eggnogg

Bartig said:


> You’re referring to the IT01? So much earpieces look alike...



yes, for one-third the price of IT01


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 1, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> yes, for one-third the price of IT01



That looks nothing like the IT01 to me...especially the  cable.

Also, the IT01 is not a hybrid.


----------



## Bartig

eggnogg said:


> yes, for one-third the price of IT01


Just looked up the ‘brand’ Leory on Ali. Their sets look really plastic-y and shady.


----------



## LordZero

snip3r77 said:


> May I know how does t2 and it01 compares ?





Bartig said:


> Which do you like better of these two? I’m trying to find out if I should make an upgrade to one of them. I currently also have the Lker i8, BGVP DS1 and TRN V20 into consideration.



Note: 70hours - Ibasso it01 with the wide bore translucide grey tips and 50+hours - Tinaudio t2 with the blue foam tips (at first they hurt the ears but then they become more soft)

I prefer the iBasso it01, in my opinion I think it does everything better and goes deeper in the lows while still maintaining a good balance, they are v-shaped (although after burn-in people claim they are U or l-shaped, but I am still waiting for it), I think the TA T2 are balanced with a great sub-bass, never felt the need for more lows with them, also they changed my taste in IEMs, but the iBasso it01 just do everything better and sound more cleaner, the mids are a bit recessed and that is were the TA T2 have is advantage, since they are more neutral / with beautiful treble and mids, they sound more aggressive and it helps in some songs, for example Ezra Furman with the iBasso it01, sound like a nice guy that is angry but still would shake your hand, with the TA T2 he is just very angry and would break your hands and I love it!
Run the jewels with the iBasso it01, I just want to freestyle XD 

You can't go wrong with any of the 2, they are in different price ranges and they sound like it. For now, I don't see the iT01 as a upgrade of the T2 when considering the Sound shape, if you like the neutral,with beautiful treble and mids, tight sub-bass, go with the TinAudio t2 (if you are a basshead, just stay away from them...), but if you want something that sounds good with almost everything you throw at it, go with the iBasso it01. 
I would still take the t2 and see if I like their sound, they also make a good backup iem and with the iBasso it01 as primary, I don't see the need to buy more iems... for now.

But my it01 are still in the burn-in phase, so everything can change


----------



## Bartig

LordZero said:


> Note: 70hours - Ibasso it01 with the wide bore translucide grey tips and 50+hours - Tinaudio t2 with the blue foam tips (at first they hurt the ears but then they become more soft)
> 
> I prefer the iBasso it01, in my opinion I think it does everything better and goes deeper in the lows while still maintaining a good balance, they are v-shaped (although after burn-in people claim they are U or l-shaped, but I am still waiting for it), I think the TA T2 are balanced with a great sub-bass, never felt the need for more lows with them, also they changed my taste in IEMs, but the iBasso it01 just do everything better and sound more cleaner, the mids are a bit recessed and that is were the TA T2 have is advantage, since they are more neutral / with beautiful treble and mids, they sound more aggressive and it helps in some songs, for example Ezra Furman with the iBasso it01, sound like a nice guy that is angry but still would shake your hand, with the TA T2 he is just very angry and would break your hands and I love it!
> Run the jewels with the iBasso it01, I just want to freestyle XD
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Slater (Apr 1, 2018)

RvTrav said:


> Wondering if anyone else finds that the CM5 doesn't scale evenly when the volume is increased.  I originally found the CM5 to be open and airy with a rather balanced (slight L) signature.  Someone compared it to the KZ ZS6 and that seemed an odd comparison to me so I pulled out my ZS6 to compare and found that I listen to the ZS6 much louder than the CM5.  When I increased the volume on the CM5 to the same volume that I listen to the ZS6 the bass seemed to increase by the most then the treble with only minor increase in the mids.  This resulted in the big bass others were referring to and the V shaped signature.  Could just be my imagination but would really like to know if anyone else with the CM5 has noticed the same thing.



What source are you using? The fact that the volume is much lower on the CM5 vs ZS6, tells me it’s impedance.


----------



## LordZero

And the right connector of my tinaudio t2 started to cutting out the sound  anyone know where I can buy the same cable?


----------



## RvTrav

Slater said:


> What source are you using? The fact that the volume is much lower on the CM5 vs ZS6, tells me it’s impedance.



I'm using Fiio X5 with E12A amp. (set on Low gain)   Probably just my imagination.  CM5 great earphones regardless of how loudly you listen to them.  I'm not sure which is more efficient the CM5 or ZS6 it is the volume I settle on when listening to the CM5 that is lower than the volume I settle on when listening to the ZS6.   So I guess I prefer to listen to the CM5 at a lower volume but when I try to volume match to the ZS6 still sounds good but sound signature seems to move to a more V shaped from balanced (again I might be incorrect).  Just a personal observation and was curious if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## stimuz (Apr 1, 2018)

oyobass said:


> Passing on the CM5 would be unfortunate. The CM5 earphones just respond as the Fletcher--Munson cures predict. The human ear hears bass and treble much less at lower volumes. That is why V-shaped signatures can sound more natural at low volume.
> I like this IEM  precicely because of its less V-shaped signature.



I like it because it seems to separate vocals really well from heavy instrumental tracks, but that's just like my opinion man.

regarding source, I generally just plug my iems direct to phone or tablet though I did try them with a few desktop amps. CM5s aren't painful to listen to over 70%(though I don't go that high, just for testing sake) on my phone while ibassos are too loud at like 30-40%. They definitely would benefit from a portable amp.


----------



## Slater

RvTrav said:


> I'm using Fiio X5 with E12A amp. (set on Low gain)   Probably just my imagination.  CM5 great earphones regardless of how loudly you listen to them.  I'm not sure which is more efficient the CM5 or ZS6 it is the volume I settle on when listening to the CM5 that is lower than the volume I settle on when listening to the ZS6.   So I guess I prefer to listen to the CM5 at a lower volume but when I try to volume match to the ZS6 still sounds good but sound signature seems to move to a more V shaped from balanced (again I might be incorrect).  Just a personal observation and was curious if anyone else noticed this.



I have an E12A as well, and prefer the CM5 on high gain.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> That looks nothing like the IT01 to me...especially the  cable.
> 
> Also, the IT01 is not a hybrid.



I'll second this, in general shape it looks similar,but all of the details are wrong to be an IT01.


----------



## Bartig

AudioBudget finally has it’s review of the TRN V20 online. It scores the full 5 stars. 

“_Wow. The mids are noticeably emphasized, but this time - in a very good way. Tonal accuracy is highly impressive, and no sibilance can be heard at all times. I truly believe that these are some of the most impressive performers when it comes to mids and vocals, and when you take price into consideration - that is when it becomes really admirable._”

Can’t wait to receive my pair!


----------



## B9Scrambler

RvTrav said:


> I'm using Fiio X5 with E12A amp. (set on Low gain)   Probably just my imagination.  CM5 great earphones regardless of how loudly you listen to them.  I'm not sure which is more efficient the CM5 or ZS6 it is the volume I settle on when listening to the CM5 that is lower than the volume I settle on when listening to the ZS6.   So I guess I prefer to listen to the CM5 at a lower volume but when I try to volume match to the ZS6 still sounds good but sound signature seems to move to a more V shaped from balanced (again I might be incorrect).  Just a personal observation and was curious if anyone else noticed this.



I know what you mean. Once they reach a certain level, mid volume seems to increase disproportionately slowly vs, the rest of the signature. When I first heard the CM5 I thought it was quite mid-forward. I listen at comparatively lower volumes than most people, so this would possibly explain why I hear it that way and why other hears it as v-shaped. (Sources during my various listens to the CM5 a Shanling M1 or LG G5)


----------



## Wiljen

Bartig said:


> AudioBudget finally has it’s review of the TRN V20 online. It scores the full 5 stars.
> 
> “_Wow. The mids are noticeably emphasized, but this time - in a very good way. Tonal accuracy is highly impressive, and no sibilance can be heard at all times. I truly believe that these are some of the most impressive performers when it comes to mids and vocals, and when you take price into consideration - that is when it becomes really admirable._”
> 
> Can’t wait to receive my pair!



I'm always hesitant to give a full 5 stars as to my thinking that implies it couldn't be improved and while the v20 did address some of the weakest points of the V10, it also created some new weaknesses.  The v20 fit and finish is not as good as the v10 was so I would say it is realistically more like 4 star where the v10 was 3.5


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 1, 2018)

*iBasso IT01 update after 150 hrs of "break-in":
*
1. No difference in tonality found after 150 hours of break-in using the same tips (the large bulbous ones with the narrow bore) and the iPhone 5S.
2. The short tips with the wide bore don't work well for my ears.
3. The iPod in the picture is just there for decoration. I have never tried the iBasso with it.


----------



## Otto Motor

Wiljen said:


> I'm always hesitant to give a full 5 stars as to my thinking that implies it couldn't be improved and while the v20 did address some of the weakest points of the V10, it also created some new weaknesses.  The v20 fit and finish is not as good as the v10 was so I would say it is realistically more like 4 star where the v10 was 3.5


It may have scored 5 stars but what does that mean? The $5 UiiSii HM7 and the Rock Zircon also scored 5 stars and they are in my recycling bin. And my beloved ZSR scored only 4.5 stars. The review system may not be consistent, as it started out with cheapos before the hybrids and  multis were added.

And yes, I fully agree, there should always be room in the scoring for even better iems.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 1, 2018)

LordZero said:


> I prefer the iBasso it01, in my opinion I think it does everything better and goes deeper in the lows while still maintaining a good balance, they are v-shaped (although after burn-in people claim they are U or l-shaped, but I am still waiting for it), I think the TA T2 are balanced with a great sub-bass, never felt the need for more lows with them, also they changed my taste in IEMs, but the iBasso it01 just do everything better and sound more cleaner, the mids are a bit recessed and that is were the TA T2 have is advantage, since they are more neutral / with beautiful treble and mids, they sound more aggressive and it helps in some songs, for example Ezra Furman with the iBasso it01, sound like a nice guy that is angry but still would shake your hand, with the TA T2 he is just very angry and would break your hands and I love it!



Congratulations on the longest sentence ever. 

I agree in all points: ibasso are better than TA T2. More presence...



LordZero said:


> But my it01 are still in the burn-in phase, so everything can change



...or not !!!! If a "V" shape goes to "U" or "L" after break-in, this should be documented by a frequency response curve - which has not reliably been done.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> It may have scored 5 stars but what does that mean? The $5 UiiSii HM7 and the Rock Zircon also scored 5 stars and they are in my recycling bin.



The recycling bin? At least make some cat toys out of them like I do with my crap IEMs LOL


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2018)

LordZero said:


> And the right connector of my tinaudio t2 started to cutting out the sound  anyone know where I can buy the same cable?



Did you reverse the earpieces to make sure it is the cable?
Any MMCX cable should do. Presently, I am using one on my T2 that came with the UE900S . I ordered this one as a spare:
https://goo.gl/k4nAqt


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The recycling bin? At least make some cat toys out of them like I do with my crap IEMs LOL


Another infamous "Slater mod"?


----------



## TLDRonin

LordZero said:


> But my it01 are still in the burn-in phase, so everything can change


I'd be concerned for damage if it changes that much after burn-in...


----------



## bsoplinger (Apr 2, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *iBasso IT01 update after 150 hrs of "break-in":
> *
> 1. No difference in tonality found after 150 hours of break-in using the same tips (the large bulbous ones with the narrow bore) and the iPhone 5S.
> 2. The short tips with the wide bore don't work well for my ears.
> 3. The iPod in the picture is just there for decoration. I have never tried the iBasso with it.…


Personally I prefer how the iBasso IT01 sound with wide bore tips, in particular the Tennmak Whirlwind although the KZ brand ones are identical in fit and functionality just not as physically robust and easier to tear. I thought going from the narrow bore gave me a little bit more midrange, especially in the vocal range. I didn't like the fit with the included tips as much as did the Tennmak which is why I stuck with them. But everybody's ears are different.


----------



## bsoplinger

Otto Motor said:


> Did you reverse the earpieces to make sure it is the cable?
> Any MMCX cable should do. Presently, I am using one on my T2 that came with the UE900S . I ordered this one as a spare:
> https://goo.gl/k4nAqt


I like the KZ brand MMCX upgrade cable. Just make sure you buy the one with MMCX jacks since the standard KZ ends are a 2 pin connector. Its also wired such that you can relatively easily convert it to a balanced cable just by adding the appropriate sized trrs jack and soldering the 4 wires to the correct positions on the new jack.


----------



## Bartig

Wiljen said:


> I'm always hesitant to give a full 5 stars as to my thinking that implies it couldn't be improved and while the v20 did address some of the weakest points of the V10, it also created some new weaknesses.  The v20 fit and finish is not as good as the v10 was so I would say it is realistically more like 4 star where the v10 was 3.5


I actually love the 5 star-rating system when it comes from only one individual. It’s a perfect way to imply: ‘Look, this is currently some of the best value for money you can buy right now.’

However, I think AudioBudget and others need some sort of devaluation thing going. The Rock Zircons still scoring 5 stars and the KZ ZSR 4,5 because it released two years later but it just infinitely better, is just... ouch.


----------



## TLDRonin

Bartig said:


> I actually love the 5 star-rating system when it comes from only one individual. It’s a perfect way to imply: ‘Look, this is currently some of the best value for money you can buy right now.’
> 
> However, I think AudioBudget and others need some sort of devaluation thing going. The Rock Zircons still scoring 5 stars and the KZ ZSR 4,5 because it released two years later but it just infinitely better, is just... ouch.


Yeah his rating system is strange to say the least


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> *iBasso IT01 update after 150 hrs of "break-in":
> *
> 1. No difference in tonality found after 150 hours of break-in using the same tips (the large bulbous ones with the narrow bore) and the iPhone 5S.
> 2. The short tips with the wide bore don't work well for my ears.
> 3. The iPod in the picture is just there for decoration. I have never tried the iBasso with it.



I`m not going to start debate/arguing about break-in but just wish to know how exactly did You do "break-in"?
I set my DX5X @ medium listening level @ high gain (~3.1V / 80mA per channel) with all my music collection (no pink or white noise).
I really don`t know what happened around 150h "break-in" as I didn`t listen my IT01 meanwhile, only few brief moments to hear if there were any change.
Before ~150h (last brief listen was I think around 120h) I didn`t notice any change and was listening my ZS5v1 as usual (so to say reference point when comparing to IT01 "change").
IT01 was overly bassy and clear V-shape at beginning and I was even disappointed in them despite great overall details. 
Now they sound rather something between U and L-shaped with well balanced signature. Brain-burn-in not involved(honestly). I like them now. 
I thought about if this is somekind of expectation/price/reviews biased opinion but listening to my ZS5v1 I think none of it has to do with it. I still really like my ZS5v1 and they exceed IT01 in soundstage size and stereo width distance/expansion, also some decays/reverbs sound more "endless" without boundries. Of course, IT01 beats ZS5v1 in details and mids and it is closed-design - my ZS5v1 is open-back. IT01 sound isolation is best I have, even better than ZS3 which has perfect fit for my ears. 

Of course we all hear differently, have different gear, sound perception, different tips, different amping, DAC, music preferences etc. ...so, take my opinion with grain of salt.
My experience with IT01 is just so... and I can`t proof any "break-in" effect. Call me crazy if You wish 

JMHSO


----------



## Dexter22

Bartig said:


> I actually love the 5 star-rating system when it comes from only one individual. It’s a perfect way to imply: ‘Look, this is currently some of the best value for money you can buy right now.’
> 
> However, I think AudioBudget and others need some sort of devaluation thing going. The Rock Zircons still scoring 5 stars and the KZ ZSR 4,5 because it released two years later but it just infinitely better, is just... ouch.


I think there can be two ratings column. Rating when reviewed / current rating. This may help it a purchase decision and may give a hint about how things improved over time.


----------



## stimuz

CoiL said:


> I`m not going to start debate/arguing about break-in but just wish to know how exactly did You do "break-in"?
> I set my DX5X @ medium listening level @ high gain (~3.1V / 80mA per channel) with all my music collection (no pink or white noise).
> I really don`t know what happened around 150h "break-in" as I didn`t listen my IT01 meanwhile, only few brief moments to hear if there were any change.
> Before ~150h (last brief listen was I think around 120h) I didn`t notice any change and was listening my ZS5v1 as usual (so to say reference point when comparing to IT01 "change").
> ...



I've used mine at for at least 150 hours. I did a bit of burning in with a randomized playlist then I played classical music while it slept, studies say it increases intelligence. Also I massaged my stock cable to loosen it up a bit more for 3 hours a day every day. I didn't notice a difference.


----------



## LordZero

Otto Motor said:


> Congratulations on the longest sentence ever.
> 
> I agree in all points: ibasso are better than TA T2. More presence...
> 
> ...



Lol, sorry, I deleted parts of the post and didn't read/edit it properly.


TLDRonin said:


> I'd be concerned for damage if it changes that much after burn-in...


Yeah, don't see it happen any time soon, I just think is strange that people think its L shaped and that it sounds so different after a burn-in, but everyone ears are different 




Otto Motor said:


> Did you reverse the earpieces to make sure it is the cable?
> Any MMCX cable should do. Presently, I am using one on my T2 that came with the UE900S . I ordered this one as a spare:
> https://goo.gl/k4nAqt





bsoplinger said:


> I like the KZ brand MMCX upgrade cable. Just make sure you buy the one with MMCX jacks since the standard KZ ends are a 2 pin connector. Its also wired such that you can relatively easily convert it to a balanced cable just by adding the appropriate sized trrs jack and soldering the 4 wires to the correct positions on the new jack.



Thanks! I have that cable @ my work, I tried it once, but seemed to alter the sound compared to the stock cable, maybe it was just my ears? 
Need to try it again, that is why I was looking for the most similar cable to the stock cable, but I need to try that first.



bsoplinger said:


> Personally I prefer how the iBasso IT01 sound with wide bore tips, in particular the Tennmak Whirlwind although the KZ brand ones are identical in fit and functionality just not as physically robust and easier to tear. I thought going from the narrow bore gave me a little bit more midrange, especially in the vocal range. I didn't like the fit with the included tips as much as did the Tennmak which is why I stuck with them. But everybody's ears are different.



So the sound between the tennmak and kz tips are the same?


----------



## paulindss

@Bartig 

Áudio & professional Said to me give them a massage asking for ds1 V1 and they Will ship. Do you have any news or this is Just a bluff.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> @Bartig
> 
> Áudio & professional Said to me give them a massage asking for ds1 V1 and they Will ship. Do you have any news or this is Just a bluff.


After they told me they'll try to change, they messaged me saying 'Please don't worry'. So, I still have good faith...

Although I can't really check the version they sent me of course, apart from one of us saying the v1 has more like a 'soundscape' instead of a soundstage. It will be a hearing test if they don't address it on the packaging. I'll let you know.


----------



## ruk84

Currently loving my pioneer CH9T .. bass is there.. instruments are clear.. really nth much for me to complain .. to my ears though


----------



## bsoplinger

LordZero said:


> … So the sound between the tennmak and kz tips are the same?


Yes. Its purely a matter of the Tennmak being constructed a bit better. They came after the KZ Whirlwind so could look at what problems there were and correct them. The weak point on the KZ is at the nozzle opening where the blue colored nozzle material is joined with the translucent shell material. The Tennmak has a thicker bit of shell at the junction so is less likely to tear. @Slater stress tested the Tennmak to see if they held up better and reported that they do. Perhaps in the KZ centric thread here.


----------



## lordaine

Since we're talking about eartips. Have anyone tried this one? 

Does it hold true about noise isolation especially on strengthening bass?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...9.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.273.eWQdTf


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> After they told me they'll try to change, they messaged me saying 'Please don't worry'. So, I still have good faith...
> 
> Although I can't really check the version they sent me of course, apart from one of us saying the v1 has more like a 'soundscape' instead of a soundstage. It will be a hearing test if they don't address it on the packaging. I'll let you know.



@zazaboy has both v1 and V2, maybe when you receive yours, he can Help you Discover wich one you got.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 2, 2018)

For whoever finds it interesting: this is my score comparison of my now 30 tested earphones.

This list is evolving all the times. Haha, so I see I awarded the two different Apple Arpods different scores for comfort and build quality.  Haha, anyway: enjoy.


----------



## lordaine

Bartig said:


> For whoever finds it interesting: this is my score comparison of my now 30 tested earphones.
> 
> This list is evolving all the times. Haha, so I see I awarded the two different Apple Arpods different scores for comfort and build quality.  Haha, anyway: enjoy.



Thank you, this help a lot. Waiting for your ratings on EMI CI880 and ZS10,


----------



## lordaine

lordaine said:


> Since we're talking about eartips. Have anyone tried this one?
> 
> Does it hold true about noise isolation especially on strengthening bass?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...9.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.273.eWQdTf



I'm also looking into double flange eartips. Kinda having a hard time getting a good seal. :/


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> I like the KZ brand MMCX upgrade cable. Just make sure you buy the one with MMCX jacks since the standard KZ ends are a 2 pin connector. Its also wired such that you can relatively easily convert it to a balanced cable just by adding the appropriate sized trrs jack and soldering the 4 wires to the correct positions on the new jack.


Is it this one? It just arrived and works fine with the Tinaudio T2...and also with the UE900S.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2018)

CoiL said:


> I`m not going to start debate/arguing about break-in but just wish to know how exactly did You do "break-in"?
> I set my DX5X @ medium listening level @ high gain (~3.1V / 80mA per channel) with all my music collection (no pink or white noise).
> I really don`t know what happened around 150h "break-in" as I didn`t listen my IT01 meanwhile, only few brief moments to hear if there were any change.
> Before ~150h (last brief listen was I think around 120h) I didn`t notice any change and was listening my ZS5v1 as usual (so to say reference point when comparing to IT01 "change").
> ...


Fair enough. I wrote "no difference found". That doesn't mean there was no difference. It was my own perception only and I could have missed it. Similar with tips and fit, I always add "for my ears". Only measurements are conclusive in my case.

I find that the ibasso are very sensitive to the depth of insertion...in my ears 

Oh, how did I break in? I connected to an FM radio playing classic rock and hits. Volume at a healthy medium.


----------



## bsoplinger

Otto Motor said:


> Is it this one? It just arrived and works fine with the Tinaudio T2.
> …


Yes


----------



## Otto Motor

*More cable schmable
*
Wow...this is quite a braid. Impressive!
https://goo.gl/tDCMau


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> *More cable schmable
> *
> Wow...this is quite a braid. Impressive!
> https://goo.gl/tDCMau



Yes, it is quite braided and from personal experience will soon start turning quite green.


----------



## DocHoliday

Wiljen said:


> Yes, it is quite braided and from personal experience will soon start turning quite green.


----------



## Bartig

DocHoliday said:


>


I’ll stick to darker cables for now.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Yes, it is quite braided and from personal experience will soon start turning quite green.


Cotton is grown in TN, therefore the climate must be quite humid. Calgary has an arid mountain climate...it is bloody dry here. I expect no imminent discoloration but will report if it happens.

I have had two KZ silver cables since 13 Sept 2017 and they show no sign of discoloration as of yet.

Doc, how humid is it in your corner of CA?


----------



## boblauer

I live Southern California which is dry and mine turned green on th w areas that contact my body. Either way purely cosmetic


----------



## Wiljen (Apr 2, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Cotton is grown in TN, therefore the climate must be quite humid.


We have more than one climate in TN depending on what part of the state you live in.  Your comment is a little like saying part of Canada is above the arctic circle so it must be cold as heck year round in Canada.


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 2, 2018)

TN version,  Vs new DS 1





Thought you guys will appreciate what the differences are between the two versions. I am getting my TN version. Previous graph today.
Difficult to find a mid forward signature like that. Look forward to them. Apparently the latter is the new tuning going for a more conusmer friendly V shaped Fr. I suppose they will sell more of em but wish they just renamed the different tunings. Version 1 or Version 2. I suspect. Penon just bought up a bunch of returned DS1s from BGVP and called them the TN version.


----------



## APC01

Is there any difference between this two z500? Can it be a newer model?

Or are they the same?

Do you advise buying the cheapest of the two?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...9.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.272.Bb6jdW


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...7.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.Bb6jdW

Thank you


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 2, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> We have more than one climate in TN depending on what part of the state you live in.  Your comment is a little like saying part of Canada is above the arctic circle so it must be cold as heck year round in Canada.


That is true, I just checked it...also, climatic zonation is not only horizontal but also vertical. Although Canada is marginally bigger than TN and therefore in more climatic zones...nevertheless Calgary is arid, and, the scientist  in me wonders whether the cables will still turn green here.

The other thing I am wondering is why the bit of silver added to the copper is not a coating on the outside. Where is it?


----------



## gslashg

Regarding BGVP DS1 V1 and V2 fiasco:

How do you know that you got the V1(TN) or V2?

From the comments I read here and from other forums, I'm leaning towards the V1 side.

I'm planning to purchase a pair within this month but wanted to make sure I'm getting the V1 or TN version.

Any recommended seller who sells the V1?


----------



## Ders Olmaz

only penon sells the v1.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> That is true, I just checked it...also, climatic zonation is not only horizontal but also vertical. Although Canada is marginally bigger than TN and therefore in more climatic zones...nevertheless Calgary is arid, and, the scientist  in me wonders whether the cables will still turn green here.
> 
> The other thing I am wondering is why the bit of silver added to the copper is not a coating on the outside. Where is it?



Most of the cotton grown in TN is over on the flats on the western end of the state,  Over here on the Eastern side, the mountains make growing anything challenging as the soil here is mostly rock.   The mountains are a favorite place to grow crops you want to hide from law enforcement and for making liquor that you prefer to skip paying the taxes on.  (Two longstanding TN traditions).   We usually run upper 80s in the summers here while the western end of the state usually hovers in the upper 90s during the summers.    Winters here usually bring us 2 or 3 snowfalls that last more than a day or two and we rarely see more than 6 inches of snow at any given time.     We had 2 snows this year that were more than just flurries and might have totaled 4 inches between the two.  It was a light year.


----------



## Bartig

Ders Olmaz said:


> only penon sells the v1.


Well, my seller says otherwise. Curious to find it out.


----------



## toddy0191

Bartig said:


> Well, my seller says otherwise. Curious to find it out.



I bought one from the seller you quoted and they assure me it will be v1  but how will we know???

Easy for them to say and am now getting buyers remorse.

I bought them,  the tin audio t2 and the kz ed15 and zs10 and so far the ed15 is the only one that had shipped.


----------



## Bartig

toddy0191 said:


> I bought one from the seller you quoted and they assure me it will be v1  but how will we know???
> 
> Easy for them to say and am now getting buyers remorse.
> 
> I bought them,  the tin audio t2 and the kz ed15 and zs10 and so far the ed15 is the only one that had shipped.


My V20 and the ZS5 are the ones shipped so far. It even says I can expect my ZS10 between upcoming Wednesday or Friday. Well, we’ll see about that. 

The BGVP has 1 day and a few hours to go before shipping has to be confirmed... the T2 and Malloom Water Drop are also awaiting shipment still...


----------



## handwander

Get. V20s in red look like toys. Kind of cute.


----------



## oyobass

handwander said:


> Get. V20s in red look like toys. Kind of cute.


Wow. That is a stop-dead-in-your-tracks-and-stare shade of red...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

APC01 said:


> Is there any difference between this two z500? Can it be a newer model?
> 
> Or are they the same?
> 
> ...



Difference is price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

handwander said:


> Get. V20s in red look like toys. Kind of cute.


So how are these??????
Barely buy them lately....but the V10 traumatize me with harsh treble.


----------



## TLDRonin

APC01 said:


> Is there any difference between this two z500? Can it be a newer model?
> 
> Or are they the same?
> 
> ...


I was told by the hot-fi seller that they would start selling a new version of the z5000. He told me they would finish producing by February 1st, and I assume they would need to wait to get it shipped so I believe that anyone who bought a pair of Z5000s after the first week of February would get the new version.



I bought mine before as I was afraid of a zs5 situation where the v2 would be worse.


----------



## gslashg

Hope someone can share tips on how to order the BGVP DS1 V1 surely.

I'm trying to contact Penon from Aliex about the availability of BGVP DS1 V1 or TN Version, still waiting for a reply.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## toddy0191

Bartig said:


> My V20 and the ZS5 are the ones shipped so far. It even says I can expect my ZS10 between upcoming Wednesday or Friday. Well, we’ll see about that.
> 
> The BGVP has 1 day and a few hours to go before shipping has to be confirmed... the T2 and Malloom Water Drop are also awaiting shipment still...



Just had a message from the seller of the BGVP you posted saying there will be a 10-14 day wait due to testing a new batch. 

I decided to cancel for now as have the offer 3 incoming.


----------



## CoiL

Any chi-fi that has consistency issues and not notifying people of changes from the first moment are no-go for me anymore. Rather keep money for something sure.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> Fair enough. I wrote "no difference found". That doesn't mean there was no difference. It was my own perception only and I could have missed it. Similar with tips and fit, I always add "for my ears". Only measurements are conclusive in my case.
> 
> I find that the ibasso are very sensitive to the depth of insertion...in my ears
> 
> Oh, how did I break in? I connected to an FM radio playing classic rock and hits. Volume at a healthy medium.


Intelligent.....never thought of that

Well radio have a lot of other noises mixed with sound....so superb burn


Well I don't believe in burn that much, but this would be the best way to get the driver in tune


----------



## snip3r77

CoiL said:


> Any chi-fi that has consistency issues and not notifying people of changes from the first moment are no-go for me anymore. Rather keep money for something sure.


KZ comes to mind


----------



## Bartig

CoiL said:


> Any chi-fi that has consistency issues and not notifying people of changes from the first moment are no-go for me anymore. Rather keep money for something sure.


I can see why, but keep in mind that this is common business in the technology industry as a whole. Apple uses different chips in production lines of MacBooks, Motorola changes camera chips in its models. It's always a buy and sell thing for tech companies. Where it goes wrong, is the quality control. The product should offer the same - not something completely different of course.


----------



## LordZero

Maybe this question don't belong here, but since people here have tried the tinaudio t2 and ibasso it01, they can answer better then the others.

I am looking for headphones that sound like the ibasso it01 or tinaudio t2, I am trying to decide between the dt880, hd598/99 or maybe the fidelio x2(although with the e10k, people say they sound really harsh), i can't get them for ~~159€/200usd each


----------



## HungryPanda

HiFiMan 400i  are rather akin to the TinAudio T2


----------



## LordZero

HungryPanda said:


> HiFiMan 400i  are rather akin to the TinAudio T2



Yeah, I wanted those, but their price is almost 400€ here :\ The others I could get for a lot less


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


>



That actually looks pretty cool. It would match great with the green ZSR or ZS6, black ZS6, etc.

It doesn't hurt anything, and is an excellent cable otherwise. I know it bothers a lot of people, which is their perogative.


----------



## mbwilson111

handwander said:


> Get. V20s in red look like toys. Kind of cute.





oyobass said:


> Wow. That is a stop-dead-in-your-tracks-and-stare shade of red...



That picture reminds me of the Moxpad x9 that I got several weeks ago.  I have taken it out of its case and am burning it in now. It came when we were down with a really bad flu so at the time I could not listen to them.  I only held them near my ear to make sure they worked and then I put them away...until now.  So, at the moment I don't even know what they sound like.  No one in here ever talks about this brand.  I just happened to see them on ali one night and was intrigued by the color.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@CoiL 
@Slater 

Just check asius ADEL paper.(poster format)

If we are able to make consumer ADEL merge into our favourite IEM..... Then soundstage will open up immensely.


----------



## mookid_ (Apr 3, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the KZ ATR vs the KZ ZS3? I'm specifically looking for one that is less sibilant, perhaps has a veiled high end as I can't do piercing highs at all.

Also a little wary of detachable cables. Loved my Tennmak Pro until it started to scratch or drop out with every step I'd take because of the detachable cable.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> That picture reminds me of the Moxpad x9 that I got several weeks ago.  I have taken it out of its case and am burning it in now. It came when we were down with a really bad flu so at the time I could not listen to them.  I only held them near my ear to make sure they worked and then I put them away...until now.  So, at the moment I don't even know what they sound like.  No one in here ever talks about this brand.  I just happened to see them on ali one night and was intrigued by the color.



Those Moxpads remind me of Vsonic VSD3S/VSD5S (called "jewel" style IEMs by many manufacturers, as you can imagine why):


----------



## Bartig

mookid_ said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the KZ ATE vs the KZ ZS3? I'm specifically looking for one that is less sibilant, perhaps has a veiled high end as I can't do piercing highs at all.
> 
> Also a little wary of detachable cables. Loved my Tennmak Pro until it started to scratch or drop out with every step I'd take because of the detachable cable.


You already made your choice it seems.  The ATE is the way to go. Still a fantastic IEM.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> Those Moxpads remind me of Vsonic VSD3S/VSD5S (called "jewel" style IEMs by many manufacturers, as you can imagine why):




except those are translucent while the Moxpad is opaque ...but yes, these are also faceted.  I was unable to capture it very well in the photo.


----------



## HungryPanda (Apr 3, 2018)

KZ ZS3 has a little more bass and no sibilance to me. KZ ATE bass is a little boomier has a clearer high end but is slightly rougher. I prefer KZ ZS3.


----------



## lordaine

I was searching in ali then I came across: Baseus H07 

Certified Hi-Res Audio at $8: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bas...6c7e-45c6-9b34-5a97122e676c&priceBeautifyAB=0

Reviews: http://www.gizguide.com/2017/12/baseus-encok-h07-review.html


----------



## Bartig

lordaine said:


> I was searching in ali then I came across: Baseus H07
> 
> Certified Hi-Res Audio at $8: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bas...6c7e-45c6-9b34-5a97122e676c&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> Reviews: http://www.gizguide.com/2017/12/baseus-encok-h07-review.html


Interesting, but the references of the reviewer are a bit outdated already...


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 3, 2018)

*Unleashing the rather obscure Lker i8
*
The Lker i8 are an earphone that has not seen many reviews but many praises for its excellent resolution and its outstanding mids/vocal reproduction. I have been struggling with it for some time as its mid bass was pounding unpleasantly against my eardrums. But more recently, I have been playing with eartips and found that the Tennmak Whirlwind with the wide bore tame the mid bass and bring the best out of it for my ears.

The Lkers shine when it comes to complex music. They reproduce classical music very well. They show great resolution and instrument placement, and they have a very natural sound. Same accounts for jazz.

Because of the prominent mids, the frequency response curve is rather flat up to 1 kHz (see audiobudget.com), but the tuning is nevertheless more on the "fun" side. This is evident when listening to the more analytical sounding Tinaudio T2 side by side. The overall image is very pleasant and there is no harshness or piercing. And the bass? Hmm...difficult...with the Tennmak tips it is reasonably focused with a good extension. Three-dimensionality is excellent.

Build is immaculate (metal) but the cable is not detachable. And they are one of the most comfortable iems I have tried. Very comfortable. They are also very good for bed use.

Their list price is $65 but they can be sometimes had for $31 on eBay. $65 may be pushing it compared to other Chifi earphones, but $31 is a steal. I paid $38 which is just right to make them a good deal. They come with a nifty waterproof plastic case and lots of eartips but no remote.

In terms of overall refined sound quality, they are a big step up from the Urbanfun Hifi, but play below the iBasso IT01. Their nearest competitor would be the Tinaudio T2.

Here a comparison with other iems:
https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/reviews/earphone-showdown-part-2


----------



## paulindss

About BGVP DS1 V1

After the message that Audio&pprofessional Gave me saying they have both. I decided do pull the trigger on them.

In the description of the product they talk about the two versions, as the v1 needing amplification and the V2 for mobile phone... This looks stranhe but at least they seem to recognize two versions. They say to message them so they can send v1.

I made the payment and they say that when they receive they Will check everything.

Now, for the New prices after the sale. Its better to reach penon and be sure of getting v1.

I pulled the trigger because of the sale + coupons. I paid 38$ for the version with two cables. Almost 22$ less than penon price.

The audio&professional seem to have two price listings but the cheaper is still now 47. Better Go for penon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

amazon is listing a 10% off coupon for the ADAX 5-40kHZ Wide Frequency Earphones, which would make them a seriously good purchase for $9.


----------



## gslashg

Wow! 38$? How in the hell? I've been keeping an eye out from the previous anniv sale, but didn't find anything as close to that price.  =)

That's a steal man! Waiting game on, now.

I'll be checking out within this month through Penon, I guess.







paulindss said:


> About BGVP DS1 V1
> 
> After the message that Audio&pprofessional Gave me saying they have both. I decided do pull the trigger on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## paulindss

gslashg said:


> Wow! 38$? How in the hell? I've been keeping an eye out from the previous anniv sale, but didn't find anything as close to that price.  =)
> 
> That's a steal man! Waiting game on, now.
> 
> I'll be checking out within this month through Penon, I guess.



The price on sale was 47$. - 5$ ali coupon, - 2$ select coupon, -2$ seller saving. 

Áudio&professional has a link that has them for 45$ in mobile. 

BGVP DS1 DIY 1 Pair Hybrid Earphone Earbuds 2BA 1DD In Ear HiFi Earbuds with Memory Foam Eartips Sports MMCX Monitor Earphone
http://s.aliexpress.com/mmEjMnaE?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

In the description the seller talk about version 1 as wrll the pricier link. Maybe you can get them. But i Would wait for @Bartig impressions and other's to know If they are really v1. My packages lately has taken around 70 days.


----------



## Bartig

gslashg said:


> Wow! 38$? How in the hell? I've been keeping an eye out from the previous anniv sale, but didn't find anything as close to that price.  =)
> 
> That's a steal man! Waiting game on, now.
> 
> I'll be checking out within this month through Penon, I guess.


I bought it for the same price in the sale, even though I'm not really all that sure if they will send the right version. The shipment deadline is nearing now, and I have not heard from them again... we'll see.

The Lker i8 was in my shopping cart during the sale too, selling for around 31 dollar indeed. I've decided not to buy them with the Yersen already in my collection and the T2 still upcoming.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Okay pals, I finally write the ZHIYIN Z5000 must deserved five focking star review.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zhiyin-z5000-tesla-drivers-earphones.22908/reviews
They still are my go to IEM, all the rest kind of take the dust now...for me, its the sub-50$ endgame earphone in term of musicality and versatility. No ear fatigue for me with these, and can be drive by anything. Now that I write the review I will try to shut my mouth about how this love story persist in time.


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay pals, I finally write the ZHIYIN Z5000 must deserved five focking star review.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zhiyin-z5000-tesla-drivers-earphones.22908/reviews
> They still are my go to IEM, all the rest kind of take the dust now...for me, its the sub-50$ endgame earphone in term of musicality and versatility. No ear fatigue for me with these, and can be drive by anything. Now that I write the review I will try to shut my mouth about how this love story persist in time.



Wow, you really can’t stop raving about them! Aw men, I already have five pairs coming my way...


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> except those are translucent while the Moxpad is opaque ...but yes, these are also faceted.  I was unable to capture it very well in the photo.



Yeah, I just meant the shape reminded me of the vsonic. Not exactly the same, but similar.


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay pals, I finally write the ZHIYIN Z5000 must deserved five focking star review.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zhiyin-z5000-tesla-drivers-earphones.22908/reviews
> They still are my go to IEM, all the rest kind of take the dust now...for me, its the sub-50$ endgame earphone in term of musicality and versatility. No ear fatigue for me with these, and can be drive by anything. Now that I write the review I will try to shut my mouth about how this love story persist in time.



There’s one for 33 euros on Ali and one for nearly 50. Are they different?


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay pals, I finally write the ZHIYIN Z5000 must deserved five focking star review.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/zhiyin-z5000-tesla-drivers-earphones.22908/reviews
> They still are my go to IEM, all the rest kind of take the dust now...for me, its the sub-50$ endgame earphone in term of musicality and versatility. No ear fatigue for me with these, and can be drive by anything. Now that I write the review I will try to shut my mouth about how this love story persist in time.




I was considering getting them, but it's too risky with the new version coming out. Just like all this BGVP DS1 business, there's no telling which version you would get, which version is better, what changes they made, if they're even using the Tesla driver in the new version, etc.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> I was considering getting them, but it's too risky with the new version coming out. Just like all this BGVP DS1 business, there's no telling which version you would get, which version is better, what changes they made, if they're even using the Tesla driver in the new version, etc.


When will the new version be released?


----------



## TLDRonin (Apr 3, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Wow, you really can’t stop raving about them! Aw men, I already have five pairs coming my way...


Wow, 5 pairs? I would have ordered one pair to try em out first


----------



## TLDRonin

Bartig said:


> When will the new version be released?


Quoting myself:


TLDRonin said:


> I was told by the hot-fi seller that they would start selling a new version of the z5000. He told me they would finish producing by February 1st, and I assume they would need to wait to get it shipped so I believe that anyone who bought a pair of Z5000s after the first week of February would get the new version.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine before as I was afraid of a zs5 situation where the v2 would be worse.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 3, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Wow, 5 pairs? I would have ordered one pair to try em out first


Haha no! I meant five different IEM’s already - see my signature.

However: I just took the guess for 32 euro/ 37 dollar. 

About the new version from feb 1: the reviews given in march are still full of praise.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> There’s one for 33 euros on Ali and one for nearly 50. Are they different?



That's the old vs new one.

No clue what's different or which is better. I just learned that there IS a different version myself.


----------



## wavid

Bartig said:


> Haha no! I meant five different IEM’s already - see my signature.
> 
> However: I just took the guess for 32 euro/ 37 dollar.
> 
> About the new version from feb 1: the reviews given in march are still full of praise.


Id love to know what you think of the FEN-2000 vs the Tin T2 (when you get them) I was going to go for the FEN-2000 but went for the T2 in the end


----------



## gslashg

Heard a lot of good things about the T2. That's my next target after the DS1. But read some comments as well that DS1 and T2 have almost the same sound sig? Maybe I won't have the itch to purchase the T2 after the I finally get the DS1? We'll see.



Bartig said:


> I bought it for the same price in the sale, even though I'm not really all that sure if they will send the right version. The shipment deadline is nearing now, and I have not heard from them again... we'll see.
> 
> The Lker i8 was in my shopping cart during the sale too, selling for around 31 dollar indeed. I've decided not to buy them with the Yersen already in my collection and the T2 still upcoming.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> That's the old vs new one.
> 
> No clue what's different or which is better. I just learned that there IS a different version myself.


The cheaper one I just bought appears to be branded as Hotfi, the more expensive one as Nicehck.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Bartig said:


> There’s one for 33 euros on Ali and one for nearly 50. Are they different?


I buy one pair from each seller and both are the same.



Slater said:


> I was considering getting them, but it's too risky with the new version coming out. Just like all this BGVP DS1 business, there's no telling which version you would get, which version is better, what changes they made, if they're even using the Tesla driver in the new version, etc.


Yeah....hum, that a VERY frustrating phenomenon really....don't understand why they do this, whats the point? Call it a new name or something but keep the first version, especially if it sound good and people like it like the Z5000. Will ask Hotfi about this, but sometime I'm not even sure new version mean different sound....perhaps its a communication problem in this case and they mean they will produce a new batch of earphones. I still not have digest the KZ ZS5 second version story....and now the BGVP DS1 make me confuse too, I was thinking giving it a try but at 50$ I don't take risk anymore, especially when If the new version can be more trebly.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 3, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I buy one pair from each seller and both are the same.
> 
> 
> Yeah....hum, that a VERY frustrating phenomenon really....don't understand why they do this, whats the point? Call it a new name or something but keep the first version, especially if it sound good and people like it like the Z5000. Will ask Hotfi about this, but sometime I'm not even sure new version mean different sound....perhaps its a communication problem in this case and they mean they will produce a new batch of earphones. I still not have digest the KZ ZS5 second version story....and now the BGVP DS1 make me confuse too, I was thinking giving it a try but at 50$ I don't take risk anymore, especially when If the new version can be more trebly.


I guess it has to do with the (limited) availability of parts in Shenzhen, with all those manufacturers buying drivers and connectors in the same malls - right? That’s what I’m getting from videos describing how Shenzhen works.

Oh and... good that they’re the same!


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> The cheaper one I just bought appears to be branded as Hotfi, the more expensive one as Nicehck.



That's just a different seller.

The brand is Zhiyin.

It's like buying a Coca-Cola at "Jim's Convenient Store" for $1 and another at $2.25 at "Super Fresh Market". It's still a Coca-Cola - the only difference is different sellers selling for different prices.


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @CoiL
> @Slater
> 
> Just check asius ADEL paper.(poster format)
> ...


Any link to that? I read sometime ago about 64audio ADEL membranes but don`t remember where...


----------



## bsoplinger

gslashg said:


> Heard a lot of good things about the T2. That's my next target after the DS1. But read some comments as well that DS1 and T2 have almost the same sound sig? Maybe I won't have the itch to purchase the T2 after the I finally get the DS1? We'll see.


Which T2. We've got to throw in the manufacturer name when mentioning these guys. One is a dirt cheap tiny but sounds surprisingly good and you can sleep with them and the other is a larger nicely neutral sounding $50 surprise.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Any link to that? I read sometime ago about 64audio ADEL membranes but don`t remember where...



https://asiustechnologies.com/pages/technology

Click on ADEL

Then click on the image on the page and not the one on the table.


These guys actually started modding a cheap earphones and a Sennhieser ie80


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1348/5519/files/Vanderbilt_Poster.pdf?2359068512715652179


----------



## Otto Motor

Would somebody please summarize the BGVP DS1 story.

1. Where is the hype coming from? I can't find any competent reviews - where are they?
2. There are two versions, one called V1 and the other TN? What is the evidence for it - and inhowfar are they different?
3. Both versions are retailing at different prices at Penon? Can only find one model and one price there.
4. Where is the good deal here?

Thanks!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> Would somebody please summarize the BGVP DS1 story.
> 
> 1. Where is the hype coming from? I can't find any competent reviews - where are they?
> 2. There are two versions, one called V1 and the other TN? What is the evidence for it - and inhowfar are they different?
> ...


@Otto Motor .....it came from telement no made forum and rythmos sd7 headfi forum.

I think reviewers never thought of reviewing it and some of old guys are to busy to make a proper set review.

TN version is V1, and Normal version is actually v2...TN is v1 and other is v2.


V1 is actually a Mid monster following loudness diffuse field.

V2 is consumer oriented tuning.


----------



## Sourcesys

I just cant decide which iems to get 

I really want something that goes in the direction of a HE-500 soundwise.

KZ ZS6 - I am afraid these could be to bright for me.
TRN V20 - Not enough information, sound Interesting tho.
FEN-2000 - Cable is very thin, I really dont like that

Am I stuck forever in an undecided state?


----------



## mbwilson111

[


Sourcesys said:


> Am I stuck forever in an undecided state?



Yes


----------



## durwood (Apr 3, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1348/5519/files/Vanderbilt_Poster.pdf?2359068512715652179



So this ADEL tech is just an aperiodic vent where by using a vented membrane, they alter the resistance of flow through the vent. It seems to me lots of IEM these days have venting holes with membranes already, and some people modify them using micropore tape and similar materials and needles to enlarge the hole, or is there more to it?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 3, 2018)

Sourcesys said:


> I just cant decide which iems to get
> 
> I really want something that goes in the direction of a HE-500 soundwise.
> 
> ...


The KZ ZS6 is a risk for sure. And I don't know the other two - and they don't interest me as they are more of the same. The iBasso IT01 is an iem everybody loves, but it is $99 and well worth every penny.

I am presently waiting for the Fidue A65, a well reviewed iem currently on sale for $53.90 at penonaudio. Like the iBasso, it is said to play in a way more expensive class. It is my idea of Chifi to get good value. And I am not in for the hype.
https://www.bestearphonesguide.co.uk/reviews/fidue-a65-review/

Of all the cheap recent Chifi, I really enjoy the KZ ZSR...nice, full and warm, no piercing, nothing wrong...and I have all of their recent iems.

ADDENDUM: I was going through my MTV unplugged collection today using the UE900S ($400 list price), the iBasso IT01, and the KZ ZS5/ZS6/ZSR.

The UE900S sounded the most natural (but could have been clearer), the iBasso the funnest (diminishing return between the first two, price wise). Eric Clapton suddenly got pneumonia when using the ZS5 v1. The ZSR came surprisingly close to the iBasso, Clapton sounded full and warm again. Just great cheapos. Finally, the ZS6: Clapton sang like a robot. I am presently back to the ZSR...they sound like music. Very enjoyable. Read B9Scrambler's review, he nailed it.


----------



## riffrafff

Otto Motor said:


> The KZ ZS6 is a risk for sure. And I don't know the other two - and they don't interest me as they are more of the same. The iBasso IT01 is an iem everybody loves, but it is $99 and well worth every penny.
> 
> I am presently waiting for the Fidue A65, a well reviewed iem currently on sale for $53.90 at penonaudio. Like the iBasso, it is said to play in a way more expensive class. It is my idea of Chifi to get good value. And I am not in for the hype.
> https://www.bestearphonesguide.co.uk/reviews/fidue-a65-review/
> ...



Love my ZSRs.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> The KZ ZS6 is a risk for sure. And I don't know the other two - and they don't interest me as they are more of the same. The iBasso IT01 is an iem everybody loves, but it is $99 and well worth every penny.
> 
> I am presently waiting for the Fidue A65, a well reviewed iem currently on sale for $53.90 at penonaudio. Like the iBasso, it is said to play in a way more expensive class. It is my idea of Chifi to get good value. And I am not in for the hype.
> https://www.bestearphonesguide.co.uk/reviews/fidue-a65-review/
> ...


The Fidue A65 are excellent and worth the $50. I’m letting my dad use them with foam tips for his flight to Hawaii. 

Also you said the UE 900s sounds the most natural, I was wondering if you could give some of your thoughts on them (especially the midrange, since some people are somewhat split on them). I’m trying to decide between those or the FLC8S because I have $160 in Amazon gift cards.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 3, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> The Fidue A65 are excellent and worth the $50. I’m letting my dad use them with foam tips for his flight to Hawaii.
> 
> Also you said the UE 900s sounds the most natural, I was wondering if you could give some of your thoughts on them (especially the midrange, since some people are somewhat split on them). I’m trying to decide between those or the FLC8S because I have $160 in Amazon gift cards.



I got the UE900S for $179 at massdrop (and don't know the FLC8S at all). So did my neighbour, who writes in a super best forum we are not allowed to mention to our audio friends here.

Before I bought them, I consulted extensively with Hifi Chris. He told me that, if you want to get a noticeably better sound, you have to spend 1000 to 2000 EUR. The UE900S is a benchmark earphone and the price of $179 was ridiculously low (though I would not spend $400 on any earphone/headphone other than the Sennheiser HD600 and the Etymotic 4 series). Its layering and resolution is head and shoulders above any other iem I own. It is not quite neutrally tuned as audiophiles would expect but rather has a slight fun signature. They shine when it comes to more complex music such as classical or jazz, but they don't set themselves very much apart from cheaper ones when playing, let/s say AC/DC.

As to the missing mids: I cannot share this concern. The mids are just fine and voices sound very natural. I don't know what should be missing - and I like a good midrange with presence in the voice department (lacking midrange was my criticism of my ZS5 v1.). My friend and neighbour who writes as "biodegraded" in the aforementioned forum, confirmed this.

My only criticism: they don't have any better haptic than a $20 KZ earphone. Cables are also cheap...I just added an $8 one from AE.

In summary, the UE900S is great value for money. It is frequently discounted because it has an old-fashioned, dated, uncool design (which will one day re-appear as retro); in the meantime, the company has buried their former flagship under a new selection of flashier, much more expensive iems.

I would buy the UE900S again any day. And for $179 I would not ask any questions.

Hey, and if you gave me your amazon coupons, I would like to try this good German design: Fischer Amps FA-4 E XB.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> The KZ ZS6 is a risk for sure. And I don't know the other two - and they don't interest me as they are more of the same. The iBasso IT01 is an iem everybody loves, but it is $99 and well worth every penny.
> 
> I am presently waiting for the Fidue A65, a well reviewed iem currently on sale for $53.90 at penonaudio. Like the iBasso, it is said to play in a way more expensive class. It is my idea of Chifi to get good value. And I am not in for the hype.
> https://www.bestearphonesguide.co.uk/reviews/fidue-a65-review/
> ...


You know, this is what I read between the lines in the iBasso IT01 reviews. I believe that I already have the budget iBasso with my beloved ZSR.


----------



## stimuz

Otto Motor said:


> The UE900S is a benchmark earphone and the price of $179 was ridiculously low



Tickles me to think how successfully we've been conditioned to believe this


----------



## Bartig (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok, insane *update from the BGVP DS1 v1 front*, from the Audio&Video Professional Store on AliExpress.

With the deadline of shipment closing in, in six hours, I received a personal message that I shouldn’t be afraid and that they will certainly deliver the v1/ TN Forum version. I get the Ali push the BGVP is shipped.

Two hours later, they ask me for my PayPal account because ‘the package seems to has been lost on the way’.

Well... I won’t see this IEM anytime soon... fingers crossed I have better luck with the ZhiYin Z5000 I just ordered.


----------



## chickenmoon

SilverLodestar said:


> The Fidue A65 are excellent and worth the $50. I’m letting my dad use them with foam tips for his flight to Hawaii.
> 
> Also you said the UE 900s sounds the most natural, I was wondering if you could give some of your thoughts on them (especially the midrange, since some people are somewhat split on them). I’m trying to decide between those or the FLC8S because I have $160 in Amazon gift cards.



I have both UE900S and FLC8S and don't really like either of them but if having the choice between the two only I would take the UE900S. FLC8S has coherency issues to my ears and is also very soft sounding due to a 5khz dip that cannot be corrected with changing filters, as I listen to a lot of stuff that has fuzzy electric guitars, it just doesn't have enough bite and grit because of it. Build and fit is much better with the FLC8S however but the UE900S has one  of the best set of eartips bundled with it, you get at least two sets (I got three with mine) of tips, all wide bore with 3 different sizes for foamies and 5 different sizes for silicon which I think are better than the JVC spiral dots.


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 4, 2018)

> I just cant decide which iems to get
> 
> I really want something that goes in the direction of a HE-500 soundwise.
> KZ ZS6 - I am afraid these could be to bright for me.
> ...





mbwilson111 said:


> Yes



First time I laughed out loud all day and it's 10p.m..
Just priceless!


----------



## bsoplinger

mbwilson111 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Yes


I think you should have really messed with the poster and said "maybe" or "I'm not sure."


----------



## CoiL

durwood said:


> So this ADEL tech is just an aperiodic vent where by using a vented membrane, they alter the resistance of flow through the vent. It seems to me lots of IEM these days have venting holes with membranes already, and some people modify them using micropore tape and similar materials and needles to enlarge the hole, or is there more to it?


There`s more to it - it`s the way that membrane acts and "equalizes" pressure. 64audio had nice indroduction video about it showing membrane action. You`ll find it if You search.
The "membranes" You talk about lot of IEMs having - most of them just use different kind and thickness (air flow passage) filter material. ADEL membranes act differently.


----------



## gslashg

Bartig said:


> Ok, insane *update from the BGVP DS1 v1 front*, from the Audio&Video Professional Store on AliExpress.
> 
> With the deadline of shipment closing in, in six hours, I received a personal message that I shouldn’t be afraid and that they will certainly deliver the v1/ TN Forum version. I get the Ali push the BGVP is shipped.
> 
> ...




Oh man, that's some bad news right there. I'm really hoping Penon DS1s are pushing through.


----------



## ballog

Otto Motor said:


> Would somebody please summarize the BGVP DS1 story.
> 
> 1. Where is the hype coming from? I can't find any competent reviews - where are they?
> 2. There are two versions, one called V1 and the other TN? What is the evidence for it - and inhowfar are they different?
> ...


Perhaps @DarkZenith could give a better explanation cause he's at the heart of all this mess from over at Tellementnomade.org .
Jokes apart it was a situation created by Penonaudion and DZ as usual managed to sort it out for everybody.


----------



## gslashg

ballog said:


> Perhaps @DarkZenith could give a better explanation cause he's at the heart of all this mess from over at Tellementnomade.org .
> Jokes apart it was a situation created by Penonaudion and DZ as usual managed to sort it out for everybody.



Hoping to see some detailed reviews about DS1, specifically the TN version very soon.


----------



## snip3r77

Sourcesys said:


> I just cant decide which iems to get
> 
> I really want something that goes in the direction of a HE-500 soundwise.
> 
> ...


T2 Audio


----------



## Sourcesys (Apr 4, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> T2 Audio



They seem to bright, I tried Xiaomi Hybrid Pros, which sound similiar, it was so bad because of the brightness.

I'm doomed 

I think I gonna give KZ ZSR a try


----------



## toddy0191 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bartig said:


> I bought it for the same price in the sale, even though I'm not really all that sure if they will send the right version. The shipment deadline is nearing now, and I have not heard from them again... we'll see.
> 
> The Lker i8 was in my shopping cart during the sale too, selling for around 31 dollar indeed. I've decided not to buy them with the Yersen already in my collection and the T2 still upcoming.



They told me they wouldn't have them for another 10 to 14 days so don't hold your breath. 

Just noticed your later post.  It looks as though they're not being honest with you as they blatantly told me the above and suggested I should cancel the order.


----------



## DarkZenith

gslashg said:


> Hoping to see some detailed reviews about DS1, specifically the TN version very soon.


The BGVP DS1 "TN forum" is a dark and bassy version of those IEMs. If you want a clear and strident sound sig, with plenty of sibilances, more forward mids and a wider soundstage, go for the other one, the so-called "DS1" on Penon Audio. (Not my fetish but some like it like that on TN, YMMV and so on...)


----------



## Bartig

DarkZenith said:


> The BGVP DS1 "TN forum" is a dark and bassy version of those IEMs. If you want a clear and strident sound sig, with plenty of sibilances, more forward mids and a wider soundstage, go for the other one, the so-called "DS1" on Penon Audio. (Not my fetish but some like it like that on TN, YMMV and so on...)


Wait, the TN Forum Version was the one with the incredible soundstage right? Now you’re telling it’s the newer one?

I don’t get it anymore. I’m totally skipping this thing.


----------



## gslashg

DarkZenith said:


> The BGVP DS1 "TN forum" is a dark and bassy version of those IEMs. If you want a clear and strident sound sig, with plenty of sibilances, more forward mids and a wider soundstage, go for the other one, the so-called "DS1" on Penon Audio. (Not my fetish but some like it like that on TN, YMMV and so on...)



Okay, I think I get the gist. Basically TN forum is dark and the other version is bright, right? The next question is where can I surely get the "TN Forum" version?


----------



## DarkZenith (Apr 4, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Wait, the TN Forum Version was the one with the incredible soundstage right? Now you’re telling it’s the newer one?
> 
> I don’t get it anymore. I’m totally skipping this thing.


Well, TN forum version soundstage is still the most "incredible" for me : I prefer immersive soundstages with good imaging and accurate focalization to larger-than-life ones with blurry sources positioning and a shallow center.



gslashg said:


> where can I surely get the "TN Forum" version?


Penon Audio.


----------



## gslashg

DarkZenith said:


> Well, TN forum version soundstage is still the most "incredible" for me : I prefer immersive soundstages with good imaging and accurate focalization to larger-than-life ones with blurry sources positioning and a shallow center.
> 
> Penon Audio.



Okay, Penon Audio it is. Thanks for the help.


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> Ok, insane *update from the BGVP DS1 v1 front*, from the Audio&Video Professional Store on AliExpress.
> 
> With the deadline of shipment closing in, in six hours, I received a personal message that I shouldn’t be afraid and that they will certainly deliver the v1/ TN Forum version. I get the Ali push the BGVP is shipped.
> 
> ...



They shipped Mine with this ambigous message, that does'nt assure me what they shipped.




I am annoyng them so much LOL.

I had to appeal for the ali emoji so the seller don't hate me



Next Step is to use "My dear".


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well everyone is in confused state right now.

Well TN version is v1 according to some and v2 according to some guys..

Well I think penon lot is mixed..

Ask them to check the sound....clean the eartip and ship it to us.




For doubts on ADEL.

Simply, it is a membrane positioned between intersecting and parallel to the pressure load or routed in custom iem or 64audio.

Well, it simply does something between closed and open front vent iem without boosting bass or increasing treble.

When sound gets to your eardrum, the drums move according to frequency, well

1st thing it does

Acts as a pressure pass....the pressure is in push pull. So your ear drum produces pull push..when sound diaphragm moves forward, your eardrum moves back and vice versa.

It just takes the load from when your ear goes toward outside position. When driver gets backward, your ear moves outward acting as a microspeaker. If the iem is closed...it leads to build up pressure.. But this extra diaphragm takes the pressure load and is relieved at a port behind membrane(keeping isolation).

Second thing it does is same, but not the ears, but with speaker itself.

It takes some of pressure from speaker...lowering the dB at pressure area of frequency (sort of a filter)....the dB loss is actually inaudible but is good in health point of view.

Third thing is

It cancel the eardrum produced sound and speaker sound on the membrane itself(with slight phase shift due to eardrum distance and driver distance to diaphragm on adel). Which leads the diaphragm to balance out only extra frequency produced by ear and the slight phase shifts.(which makes the adel life way longer than many other tech). This thing helps the eardrum to be at its natural position, helps in with the people with ringing issues, hear loss, frequent headaches etc.


Well this is simple explaination


----------



## paulindss

toddy0191 said:


> They told me they wouldn't have them for another 10 to 14 days so don't hold your breath.
> 
> Just noticed your later post.  It looks as though they're not being honest with you as they blatantly told me the above and suggested I should cancel the order.



Holy crap. Mine has just shipped. I think i am going to end with V2...


----------



## toddy0191 (Apr 4, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Holy ****. Mine has just shipped. I think i am going to end with V2...



?????

They're clearly insane!!!!

This was the one that interested me the most as well.

Same thing has happened with my TA T2 order from NiceHCK, who says Tin are busy making orders I  their factory and they will be shipped in 7 days.

Not liking this lack of transparency from AE sellers as surely they know how much stock they have.


----------



## Slater

So lemme get this straight, this DS1 v1 is the one everyone wants, and it's got wide soundstage but lots of sibilance? And most of the AE sellers don't even know which version they have, and may be shipping out the wrong version.

Why not skip all of these DS1 shenanigans and get one of the many other ChiFi IEMs that are bright with wide soundstage? Better yet, one without loads of sibilance.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Bartig (Apr 4, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Holy ****. Mine has just shipped. I think i am going to end with V2...


I’m hoping I’m going to get my money back. This is a mess. 



toddy0191 said:


> ?????
> 
> They're clearly insane!!!!
> 
> ...


Allright then, here we go. I too ordered a T2 from the exact same store, which hasn’t been shipped yet. I already asked them if there were problems. There are, so it seems.


----------



## DarkZenith

Slater said:


> So lemme get this straight, this DS1 v1 is the one everyone wants, and _*v2 (aka "DS1" on Penon audio)*_ got wide soundstage but lots of sibilance? And most of the AE sellers don't even know which version they have, and may be shipping out the wrong version.
> 
> Why not skip all of these DS1 shenanigans and get one of the many other ChiFi IEMs that are bright with wide soundstage? Better yet, one without loads of sibilance.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Fixed.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> So lemme get this straight, this DS1 v1 is the one everyone wants, and it's got wide soundstage but lots of sibilance? And most of the AE sellers don't even know which version they have, and may be shipping out the wrong version.
> 
> Why not skip all of these DS1 shenanigans and get one of the many other ChiFi IEMs that are bright with wide soundstage? Better yet, one without loads of sibilance.
> 
> Am I missing something?



From what i got. It's not like V2 is a mess. It just happens that v1 is better. I want v1. But for the price i paid. I can live with the V2. A user here for example tought that had the V1 when in reality was V2.

The real problem is the the apparent lack of character of this AE seller. We can't confirm nothing. But It could be that he is Just bluffin to get the sales after us insisting in v1.

But we can't confirm nothing. Just the messy comunication betwen the seller and us.

If they answer me with a clear answer. Even If could be a lie. I'll post here.

In the following image: @zazaboy  about ds1 when he tought It was v1, when in reality was v2. After that he received the real v1, he Said that it was much better. Still, the V2 probaly are't exactly a Bad iem.


----------



## Slater (Apr 4, 2018)

paulindss said:


> From what i got. It's not like V2 is a mess. It just happens that v1 is better. I want v1. But for the price i paid. I can live with the V2. A user here for example tought that had the V1 when in reality was V2.
> 
> The real problem is the the apparent lack of character of this AE seller. We can't confirm nothing. But It could be that he is Just bluffin to get the sales after us insisting in v1.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering what's really even different. It could be that they literally just tweaked the vent hole(s) - something anyone could do. I doubt they totally redesigned the thing.

@zazaboy has both. He should be able to carefully examine the shell and see if there's any physical differences (externally anyways).

For example, like the difference between the vent holes in the ZS5 and ZS6 for instance:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 4, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Wow, you really can’t stop raving about them! Aw men, I already have five pairs coming my way...


You mean 5 pairs of new different IEM I hope? (okay, get the answer, i'm relieve)
Now as said I will kinda stop raving about them, but not using them
Have 2 pairs its enough, but if you really order 5 Z5000 pairs well now we will know for sure about quality issue if it can occur.

I know too that not EVERYBODY will be as impress as me, its really just that it fit perfectly my earing and comparatively to lot of other iem I never want to trow them away for some music style, because I can pass from chamber classical to electronic to jazz to choral to progressive rock to experimental to concret music to flamenco to krautrock to classical guitar to noise to harp to indie to organ to rap to Serge Gainsbourg to harpsichord etc....and one thing I can't stand is hissing vocal or weak anemic bass, even if they sound perfect, if to grainy or bright I just can't let myself go in music, T2 kind of do it just a little, ZS6 do it harcore and let not talk about TN10 wich is like bad perverse acupuncture for the eardrum.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2018)

Summarizing the B...rathersomething [whateveritsnameis] discussion.

1. There are no competent reviews anywhere...how do we know they are any good?
2. This version business: does it exist? So far, I have not seen any evidence for it...and nothing on penonaudio either.
3. If these two version exist: which competent reviewer has tried them side by side?
4. No wonder the dealers are confused.
5. So far, I have not seen any miracle iem in the $50 category.
6. This discussion has consisted of lots of hot air so far...turning into panic now.

In the past, there has been a hype gone wrong with the Ivery IS-1. These, currently available at below $10, had been hailed to sound like $1000 iems.
This turned out to be complete bogus and a total embarrassment for the guy who started the thread.

As I said before: $50 here and there on mediocre iems add up. And the excellent iBasso are only $35 away!

Caution is advised!

*EDIT/DISCLAIMER:* "B...rathersomething" refers to the iem's convoluted name; *it does not mean "bull" as claimed [I wrote the word out but there is an auto sanitization function that added the stars).* *That's why the B is capitalized. *I am calling a spade a spade and would not use euphemisms.


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You mean 5 pairs of new different IEM I hope? (okay, get the answer, i'm relieve)
> Now as said I will kinda stop raving about them, but not using them
> Have 2 pairs its enough, but if you really order 5 Z5000 pairs well now we will know for sure about quality issue if it can occur.
> 
> I know too that not EVERYBODY will be as impress as me, its really just that it fit perfectly my earing and comparatively to lot of other iem I never want to trow them away for some music style, because I can pass from chamber classical to electronic to jazz to choral to progressive rock to experimental to concret music to flamenco to krautrock to classical guitar to noise to harp to indie to organ to rap to Serge Gainsbourg to harpsichord etc....and one thing I can't stand is hissing vocal or weak anemic bass, even if they sound perfect, if to grainy or bright I just can't let myself go in music, T2 kind of do it just a little, ZS6 do it harcore and let not talk about TN10 wich is like bad perverse acupuncture for the eardrum.


I didn’t buy them just for you praising them, but the way you described the sound. Got me really curious.

Yes - and 5 different IEMs yes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Bartig said:


> I didn’t buy them just for you praising them, but the way you described the sound. Got me really curious.
> 
> Yes - and 5 different IEMs yes.


Yeah, I hope so!

And whats the other 5?

Now you make me curious about Shenzen factory hehe wondr why I did not already see this ni doc about the city that make must of our beloved IEM:


----------



## chickenmoon (Apr 4, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You mean 5 pairs of new different IEM I hope? (okay, get the answer, i'm relieve)
> Now as said I will kinda stop raving about them, but not using them
> Have 2 pairs its enough, but if you really order 5 Z5000 pairs well now we will know for sure about quality issue if it can occur.
> 
> I know too that not EVERYBODY will be as impress as me, its really just that it fit perfectly my earing and comparatively to lot of other iem I never want to trow them away for some music style, because I can pass from chamber classical to electronic to jazz to choral to progressive rock to experimental to concret music to flamenco to krautrock to classical guitar to noise to harp to indie to organ to rap to Serge Gainsbourg to harpsichord etc....and one thing I can't stand is hissing vocal or weak anemic bass, even if they sound perfect, if to grainy or bright I just can't let myself go in music, T2 kind of do it just a little, ZS6 do it harcore and let not talk about TN10 wich is like bad perverse acupuncture for the eardrum.



Z5000 needs a front vent badly IMO, it would reduce the bass amount as well as solve all seal issues and then perhaps/probably  it could be that miracle $50 IEM Otto Motor talks about but as it currently is it is unworkable for me unfortunately.

Just received a Simgot EN700 (not Bass, not Pro) btw.


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I hope so!
> 
> And whats the other 5?
> 
> Now you make me curious about Shenzen factory hehe wondr why I did not already see this ni doc about the city that make must of our beloved IEM:



You can see them in my signature.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I got the UE900S for $179 at massdrop (and don't know the FLC8S at all). So did my neighbour, who writes in a super best forum we are not allowed to mention to our audio friends here.
> 
> Before I bought them, I consulted extensively with Hifi Chris. He told me that, if you want to get a noticeably better sound, you have to spend 1000 to 2000 EUR. The UE900S is a benchmark earphone and the price of $179 was ridiculously low (though I would not spend $400 on any earphone/headphone other than the Sennheiser HD600 and the Etymotic 4 series). Its layering and resolution is head and shoulders above any other iem I own. It is not quite neutrally tuned as audiophiles would expect but rather has a slight fun signature. They shine when it comes to more complex music such as classical or jazz, but they don't set themselves very much apart from cheaper ones when playing, let/s say AC/DC.
> 
> ...


i agree with these impressions of the ue900s--when you listen to it next to very good $100 phones like the it01 or pioneer se, the ue900s clearly resolves better and sounds less reproduced and more natural. my reservations are with the plasticy aesthetics and design--it's hard to fit and its stock cables are microphonic and less-than-premium. to me it's priced right at $179.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 4, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Summarizing the B...rathersomething discussion.
> 
> 1. There are no competent reviews anywhere...how do we know they are any good?
> 2. This version business: does it exist? So far, I have not seen any evidence for it...and nothing on penonaudio either.
> ...



I agree on the caution thing.

But It is deeply disrespectful with Everyone that tries to spread information and impressions on a new iem, to call the discussion Bull***. That's the rich and fun part on these forums, to Discover and recommend.

We don't force anyone to take risks. We share information.

Just to Clarify, there ARE two versions, confirmed by people that heard both. you can be sure to have them buying and selecting Tn forum on penon, but i'm afraid that's the only way. Tellement nomade has a thread of various people that bought the iem and you can go there.

The hype is part of the game. And the chi-fi community would'nt exist If It was'nt for "B...rathersomething discussions".

Sorry If i sound passive agressive. It's not my goal. I Just wanted to make my point.

Cheers.

*Edit: It seems that @Otto Motor didn't mean "Bull..." But the b was for B...GVP that he didn't know the name. See in his post below. Other people missundertood to and my post reinforced the missunderstanding.*


----------



## Wiljen

I'm thinking my next purchase will be the Campfire Comet.  For them, it is a first in the sub-$200 market (albeit by $1).    I'll be interested to see how it compares with the b400, Magaosi K5, Fiio F9 Pro, AKG n40, and FLC8s.   It is a crowded price point for sure but Campfire has a reputation for making solid stuff.  I've got my Zs10 ordered as well so maybe one of the two can be endgame for me for a bit.  SWMBO would love a hiatus from the spending.


----------



## bunbunwang

The Comet is at a really attractive price point, but it kinda looks like a hair blow dryer. I think I'll hold out for more impressions.


----------



## Wiljen

bunbunwang said:


> The Comet is at a really attractive price point, but it kinda looks like a hair blow dryer. I think I'll hold out for more impressions.



It do look a bit different.   I like the tip up or tip down option though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> Z5000 needs a front vent badly IMO, it would reduce the bass amount as well as solve all seal issues and then perhaps/probably  it could be that miracle $50 IEM Otto Motor talks about but as it currently is it is unworkable for me unfortunately.
> 
> Just received a Simgot EN700 (not Bass, not Pro) btw.



I'm not a big ''burn in'' praiser....but I remember that I find bass thunderous at first,wich is why I use memory foam, but now bass as tamed down with all hours I give them...cant count but it pass 150H. Still, a front vent isnt a bad idea! Perhaps THIS should be the next version, and not a one using different driver or tweaking.

On another hand, talking about Simgot, **** have a new 4 drivers iem that sell between 45-60$. There very similar to Simgot housing desing. Its 2 DD and 2BA, wich make them very intriguing for me as i'm quite a fan of ****....but i'm afraid about BA being to harsh cause their in front nozzle but who know?









cheapest price here:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...9e5496d&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## DarkZenith

paulindss said:


> It is deeply disrespectful with Everyone that tries to spread information and impressions on a new iem, to call the discussion Bull***. That's the rich and fun part on these forums, to Discover and recommend.
> 
> We don't force anyone to take risks. We share information.
> 
> The hype is part of the game. And the chi-fi community would'nt exist If It was'nt for "B...rathersomething discussions".


----------



## gslashg

Otto Motor said:


> Summarizing the B...rathersomething discussion.
> 
> 1. There are no competent reviews anywhere...how do we know they are any good?
> 2. This version business: does it exist? So far, I have not seen any evidence for it...and nothing on penonaudio either.
> ...




There are some that SOUND and external aesthetic matters most, the rest is secondary. For me this is a very good looking IEM with promising specs. This is why I invested so much effort researching as much information as I could before copping it. And also because I don't have that much cash laying around to buy expensive IEMs. This is also the reason why I'm in this thread.

I personally don't force other people to buy this specific IEM because I know we all have different tastes and I don't think I'm hyping this product either. It's just so happen that there are information in this thread regarding this product that is very useful for me.
I guess it's a bit unfair forcing someone to buy something he doesn't really like.


----------



## oyobass

SilverLodestar said:


> The Fidue A65 are excellent and worth the $50. I’m letting my dad use them with foam tips for his flight to Hawaii.
> 
> Also you said the UE 900s sounds the most natural, I was wondering if you could give some of your thoughts on them (especially the midrange, since some people are somewhat split on them). I’m trying to decide between those or the FLC8S because I have $160 in Amazon gift cards.


Amazon has 'em for $234:

https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Noise-Isolating-Earphones-VERSION/dp/B00JB66VX4


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2018)

paulindss said:


> I agree on the caution thing.
> 
> But It is deeply disrespectful with Everyone that tries to spread information and impressions on a new iem, to call the discussion Bull***. That's the rich and fun part on these forums, to Discover and recommend.
> 
> Cheers.


*MISUNDERSTANDING:* I didn't call anything bull...I was *referring to the complicated, unmemorable name "BV...something"*...which I cannot remember in detail. That's why the B is capitalized. The "bull..." is your interpretation only, it does not exist in writing.

But it is a good example how imagination trumps reality in this forum.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i agree with these impressions of the ue900s--when you listen to it next to very good $100 phones like the it01 or pioneer se, the ue900s clearly resolves better and sounds less reproduced and more natural. my reservations are with the plasticy aesthetics and design--it's hard to fit and its stock cables are microphonic and less-than-premium. to me it's priced right at $179.


That's the tradeoff: better build = much more money. That aforementioned $8 "upgrade" cable from AE makes fitting much easier. Judging the price has much to do with the alternatives for similar money.

I am generally at a loss whether the Campfire Audio et al. are really worth >>$1000. Or this one...errr....starting at $264 A MONTH!!!!!


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> *MISUNDERSTANDING:* I didn't call anything bull...I was *referring to the complicated, unmemorable name "BV...something"*...which I cannot remember in detail. That's why the B is capitalized. The "bull..." is your interpretation only, it does not exist in writing.
> 
> But it is a good example how imagination trumps reality in this forum.



Alright then, Sorry. But It really looked what i tought It was.

My bad.


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> I am generally at a loss whether the Campfire Audio et al. are really worth >>$1000. Or this one...errr....starting at $264 A MONTH!!!!!



Having purchased a couple of more expensive iems, I can say that "Worth it" is certainly in the eye of the beholder.   My own personal journey has yielded a few thoughts.

1.) The first step is the biggest.  Going from the headphones or earphones that came with your devices to a purpose built pair is a huge jump up in sound quality.

2.) The farther up the scale you go, the more you pay for smaller and smaller amounts of change.     I liken this to building a drag car.    To go from 16 second to 13 second quarter mile times  might cost $15000 or roughly 5k per second.  To go from 10 seconds down to 9 in the quarter mile will likely cost more like $240,000.    The costs to go from 9 to 8.5 might be $420,000 etc...

3.) Also staying with car analogy, if the driver, fuel, track etc. aren't up to the task, your 9 second car is still going to turn in 12 second times.    With audio your sound is as good as the poorest device in the chain be that the source file, the DAP, the AMP, the cable, or the headphones.  If you are going to stick with a factory smartphone as your source, you may well reach a point where spending more to get better headphones will not result in any noticeable difference.

Most of us do not drive the most utilitarian thing we could, we want something that expresses our own style while at the same time providing the transportation we need and here again audio is the same way.  How they look, the branding, the marketing, and other factors other than purely how they sound come into play.  We have had people here that only want certain colors, dislike other colors, don't like certain cable styles, with mic/without mic, and the list goes on.   When it comes right down to it, how many of us would be happy wearing around an earphone that looked like you had a dog turd sticking out of your ear?  What if that turd cost $20 and sounded better than the ie800?   My bet is they would sell but an awful lot of DIY would ensue to make them presentable.

I'm happy with IEMs I have bought between the $200 and $300 mark and don't really have any great desire to go buy an $1800 flagship, but if someone else does and has the resources to put toward it, I am not going to judge them for it.  On the other hand, if you have $25k in credit card debt because you had to have the newest, latest, and greatest, I'll be happy to judge you for that as it seems quite foolish to me to buy any non-essential item on borrowed money.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> That's the tradeoff: better build = much more money. That aforementioned $8 "upgrade" cable from AE makes fitting much easier. Judging the price has much to do with the alternatives for similar money.
> 
> I am generally at a loss whether the Campfire Audio et al. are really worth >>$1000. Or this one...errr....starting at $264 A MONTH!!!!!


as with cars, watches, etc, there's a lot besides performance and build that justify the asking price--aesthetics, exclusivity, brand prestige. i care little  about the label on my iems, but i do think that once you get north of $100 or so you should get more premium materials, good accessories and rigid quality control/customer support, etc.


----------



## HungryPanda

I can never make an analogy between a car and an earphone, cars need much more design and testing. There are a lot of intricate moving and stationary parts of a car and a much bigger amount of materials used. they need strength to take the pounding of travel at speed. A headphone is a toy in comparison.


----------



## Wiljen

People make analogies to human body parts all the time.  Arguably the most complex machine known to man.


----------



## oyobass

Wiljen said:


> Most of us do not drive the most utilitarian thing we could, we want something that expresses our own style while at the same time providing the transportation we need


I'm driving my dream car, (I have twisted dreams,) a 95 Toyota Camry Wagon...
 
...This one is not mine. A bit nicer than mine, actually. Lots of room to keep my Chi-Fi collection in though.


----------



## rendyG

Otto Motor said:


> The Lker i8 are an earphone that has not seen many reviews but many praises for its excellent resolution and its outstanding mids/vocal reproduction. I have been struggling with it for some time as its mid bass was pounding unpleasantly against my eardrums. But more recently, I have been playing with eartips and found that the Tennmak Whirlwind with the wide bore tame the mid bass and bring the best out of it for my ears.



I´ve been tinkering with the Lker little bit, it is actually pretty easy to get almost ruler flat bass from them by taping the back vent with some micropore tape (and possibly poking a tiny hole in the tape).
Bass can be dropped down to T2 levels, my T2 is comming so I will be able to compare them directly in a few weeks...
I can post my measurements if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bartig

Feeling sick at home all day, so how did I spend my evening?

A comparison between the ATE, ZS5, ZSR, Superlux HD381, VJJB K4S and Yersen FEN-2000 of course.


----------



## oyobass

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I hope so!
> 
> And whats the other 5?
> 
> Now you make me curious about Shenzen factory hehe wondr why I did not already see this ni doc about the city that make must of our beloved IEM:



At 8:34 into the video there is a segment about hearing frequency response. It goes a long way in explaining as to why we all seem to hear the same IEM differently.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

oyobass said:


> At 8:34 into the video there is a segment about hearing frequency response. It goes a long way in explaining as to why we all seem to hear the same IEM differently.



Yep, I was thinking same thing....but i'm not sure I would like a technology that can color sound to please your hearing frequency curve, it open risky doors. Would be interested to know my hearing curve tough....here in Canada we need a doctor to tell us we can go see an ORL (hearing professional) to be able to see one....we cannot even pay to have a hearing test for prevention, our body is the one of science, not our. Anyway, this Shenzen documentary kind of fascinate and terrify me at same time, the progress run so fast that he cannot even look at its feet hehe

Talking about frequecies curve this is the one of new **** EN900, hum....same thing than documentary, it fascinate me and terrify me this graph lol (the peak)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, as now I search for EXCEPTIONAL sound in 50-100$ price range....anybody try the BETNEW H1?
Construction look serious and it got 3 drivers (1DD+2BA).





Okay, i find this on Reddit, housing isnt metal as I was thinking but the sound look promising nonetheless. 

''Recently got this pair of IEMs, also known as the BETNEW H1 from taobao after running across their crowd funding project. Overall timing it took from ordering to arriving in the U.S. was 5 days, and shipping cost an extra $15.

They claim that they are using the same dual Balanced Armature units as found in the AKG K3003, as well as being a former OEM for AKG.

Overall I think the sound quality is actually incredibly impressive for the price. There are sometimes moments after getting new IEMs, when you notice parts of a song that you were never able to hear before, and there were definitely a few moments like this with the H1. The sound is impressively flat leaning towards warm (not V shaped like the Shure 215 or the Tennmak Pro), while simultaneously having very powerful sub-bass.

The build quality seems solid, with the housing made out of plastic. The inner side is coated with soft rubber, while the outside is plated with nickle. I am however not super happy about the MMCX cable that they provide, since it is tangle prone and seems inferior to the ones you can buy from Shure or Tennmak. For another $16 I got their bundle that had the bluetooth MMCX cables, and they seem comparable with the ones costing $100 from amazon, not special, but being 6x cheaper.

Pros:


Really really impressive sound quality
Solid build quality
MMCX cable + triple driver IEMs only cost $40, an extra bluetooth MMCX cable only costs an extra $15
Cons:


MMCX cable is not really great
The housing is plastic rather than metal
No foam tips included
Links:

Their already concluded crowd funding effort, no affiliate links

Where I got mine from, also no affiliate links

TLDR: Impressive sound quality, solid build quality. Chi-Fi has gone too far.''


----------



## Slater (Apr 4, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> By the way, as now I search for EXCEPTIONAL sound in 50-100$ price range....anybody try the BETNEW H1?
> Construction look serious and it got 3 drivers (1DD+2BA).
> 
> 
> ...



I remember a member or 2 tried this IEM and said it was very underwhelming (or nothing special, or sucked, or basically not worth buying). I think it's also known by other names in case you want to try and search the boards for the comments.

I can't remember who it was - maybe @1clearhead or @B9Scrambler but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I remember a member or 2 tried this IEM and said it was very underwhelming.
> 
> I can't remember who it was - maybe @B9Scrambler but I can't remember for sure.



Okay hum not good. i do more research and begin to have a What face...seing this pictures:




not sure its even a real 3 drivers iem....no BA to see here so this type of confusing product is no go for me.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> So lemme get this straight, this DS1 v1 is the one everyone wants, and it's got wide soundstage but lots of sibilance? And most of the AE sellers don't even know which version they have, and may be shipping out the wrong version.
> 
> Why not skip all of these DS1 shenanigans and get one of the many other ChiFi IEMs that are bright with wide soundstage? Better yet, one without loads of sibilance.
> 
> Am I missing something?



Yeah kz is in the same vein as DS. Would you buy stuff from a supplier that give you the wrong model. As mentioned they are tons of chifi brands, why walk into a hole/trap that you can clearly see.



Bartig said:


> I’m hoping I’m going to get my money back. This is a mess.
> 
> 
> Allright then, here we go. I too ordered a T2 from the exact same store, which hasn’t been shipped yet. I already asked them if there were problems. There are, so it seems.



Sellers ought to stock up before the sales. For example , before sales it's 10pcs a week. Perhaps can stock up 30pcs for sales aeek. I'm sure they have enough cash flow for that


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2018)

*Whacky Otto's Introduction to bull*

There had been a misunderstanding today resulting from a mixup of an iem's name starting with "B" and the term "bull". This misunderstanding let to the interpretation I had referred to the whole discussion as "bull". This was not the case, but it gives me the opportunity to explain one of my favourite terms.

The Princeton philosopher Harry G. Frankfurt wrote a great essay on "bull". According to him, bull is the third category between truth and falsehood. For example, I was a bullshitter if I described the sound signature of the KZ ZS10 without ever having listened to it. bull always refers to a claim but not to a whole discussion.

I am making Harry G. Frankfurt's essay available as a download for one week (pdf; 89 KB):
https://we.tl/cxIeQvgJ5A

 It is a brief and fun read.

Enjoy!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Chinese hype coming to the end.

Was not confident on getting the tn version ds1

Old ds1 is mid centric normal iem doing its job very good
New ds1 is v shape slight more mid iem 


Only one iem which still stands on the top is Phillips she 3580.


----------



## riffrafff

Bartig said:


> Feeling sick at home all day, so how did I spend my evening?



It's good to have a hobby.  LOL.  At least, that's what I always say, sometimes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> *Whacky Otto's Introduction to Bull*****
> 
> There had been a misunderstanding today resulting from a mixup of an iem's name starting with "B" and the term "bull****". This misunderstanding let to the interpretation I had referred to the whole discussion as "bull****". This was not the case, but it gives me the opportunity to explain one of my favourite terms.
> 
> ...


 Whats fun o(or not) with you OTTO, is that you make me mad, and after you make me laugh. Anyway, I don't like BS either. Will perhaps read this to know how to fight it as its an invasive phenomenon nowaday, we can call it ''light headed propaganda'' too. 

Did you read ''The Art of being right'' by Schopenhauer too? Think ya'll like that


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Whats fun o(or not) with you OTTO, is that you make me mad, and after you make me laugh. Anyway, I don't like BS either. Will perhaps read this to know how to fight it as its an invasive phenomenon nowaday, we can call it ''light headed propaganda'' too.
> 
> Did you read ''The Art of being right'' by Schopenhauer too? Think ya'll like that



I'd probably slit my wrist after a while out of boredom...


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 4, 2018)

rendyG said:


> I´ve been tinkering with the Lker little bit, it is actually pretty easy to get almost ruler flat bass from them by taping the back vent with some micropore tape (and possibly poking a tiny hole in the tape).
> Bass can be dropped down to T2 levels, my T2 is comming so I will be able to compare them directly in a few weeks...
> I can post my measurements if anyone is interested.



Yes, please, post the measurements...before and after taping. Shouldn't taping off the vent increase the bass?

I tuned the bass down with the Tennmak whirlwind wide-bore tips...but I have lost my micropore tape I received from a friend. Hard to find it in stores.
And yes, once the bass has been tamed, it is quite a decent earphone.

As to value and pricing, I'd like to add the R&D cost, which is generally lower in China. As to cheap cables, I have not found a <$200 brandname iem with a swanky cable.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, please, post the measurements...before and after taping.
> 
> I tuned the bass down with the Tennmak whirlwind wide-bore tips...but I have lost my micropore tape I received from a friend. Hard to find it in stores.
> And yes, once the bass has been tamed, it is quite a decent earphone.
> ...


 

This kind? I think you should be able to find them in local pharmacy store


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 5, 2018)

chinmie said:


> This kind? I think you should be able to find them in local pharmacy store


Thanks. Not easily in Canada. I tried. I also went through our vehicle's first aid kits...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks. Not in Canada. I tried. I also went through our vehicle's first aid kits...



Ask anyone who is a nurse. They have rolls upon rolls of them. Just tell them you'll take an old/partially used roll, in any width. I have about 10 rolls now from asking that way, in all different widths.


----------



## durwood

Not even in a Walmart? They sell the 3M nexcare tape.


----------



## Dustry (Apr 5, 2018)

Just received my first goodie from Ali birthday sale - *E-MI CI880* (aka TIMMKOO C630, podoor J20, ALWUP UPC630...)

Currently Tin Audio T515 are my all time chifi favorites and go-to IEMs.

CI880 clearly belongs to the same category of IEMs as T515 - balanced, not too much focus on mid-bass but very deep sub-bass and crystal clear and detailed mids and highs. Price is also pretty much the same. As such CI880 provide great sound and interesting design easily beating most of the players in the budget IEM space

Unfortunately when comparing to T515, CI880 has
- Smaller soundstage (in terms of both width and height)
- Somewhat harsh if not piercing highs

Otherwise good IEMs, and maybe will become better after a dozen hours of burn-in which I will give them, but initial opinion is that... They are not going to replace T515.

P.S. CI880 are a bit too bright for my taste but I don't put it as disadvantage because a lot of people actually like IEMs with bright tonality


----------



## Dustry

On a separate note, can anyone link me to a guide to audio equipment guide or something?

I just wonder whether my equipment is good enough to use the full potential of sub-$50 IEMs. 

I mainly use Cowon M2 (0.5 ohm impedance), and occasionally throw into the mix Toppings NX1s amplifier (3.5 ohm output impedance).

Just wondering whether that's good enough for IEMs (usually 16-32 Ohms impedance)?


----------



## chinmie

Anybody tried


Dustry said:


> On a separate note, can anyone link me to a guide to audio equipment guide or something?
> 
> I just wonder whether my equipment is good enough to use the full potential of sub-$50 IEMs.
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well....I started research on KZ zsr soundstage and the 4khz dip and 10khz shine.


I got my hands on the old ety er4s(well I have ety er4xr and those can't be reliable for special condition testing because of boosted bass...even if it is slight)....

First got my ear air pressure relieved by pushing air out of ears while holding nose.

Then a perfect seal.


Started listening to songs and started to dip 4kHz very slowly on onkyo HF player.

Tried many Q factors and, it actually deepens up the soundstage, pushing some harmonics away from ear.

Well using different driver for different frequency helped in not masking the sound.

And dual BA with a dynamic driver can give a ample height to the stage.

Boosted bass makes the depth effect even more phantomic.

Overall producing a large soundstage.

But this stage is not open but sort of like hall like sound with controlled reverb...so that sound doesn't become echoic.


That's why it is cavernic sound.


Second thing is that this iem is boosted on 10khz and above. Which give some snappy sound and good ample air.


Mid bass is elevated but is on hotter side than warmer side which is balanced by airy treble, making it a unique sounding iem.

Just make sure you get nail polish remover and remove those stupid L R markings


Secondly.

Take a average of TinAudio T2 and KZ zsr freq response average and apply the EQ.

Try to find your ear resonance and eq those further down.


This is the best iem till now


----------



## rendyG

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, please, post the measurements...before and after taping. Shouldn't taping off the vent increase the bass?
> 
> I tuned the bass down with the Tennmak whirlwind wide-bore tips...but I have lost my micropore tape I received from a friend. Hard to find it in stores.
> And yes, once the bass has been tamed, it is quite a decent earphone.
> ...


 
I will make that clear when I get home at friday. I realised I have the measurements on another PC. I actually used similar tape as chinmie (silk?) and 3M for Blitzwolf. Both obtained from local pet shop


----------



## gslashg

May I summon everyone in this thread to guide me to the right direction? What's the best looking and best sounding IEM that's below $100 to date?


----------



## skajohyros

gslashg said:


> May I summon everyone in this thread to guide me to the right direction? What's the best looking and best sounding IEM that's below $100 to date?


That's very subjective.


----------



## gslashg

skajohyros said:


> That's very subjective.




What'd do you exactly mean by subjective?


----------



## vladstef (Apr 5, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yep, I was thinking same thing....but i'm not sure I would like a technology that can color sound to please your hearing frequency curve, it open risky doors. Would be interested to know my hearing curve tough....here in Canada we need a doctor to tell us we can go see an ORL (hearing professional) to be able to see one....we cannot even pay to have a hearing test for prevention, our body is the one of science, not our. Anyway, this Shenzen documentary kind of fascinate and terrify me at same time, the progress run so fast that he cannot even look at its feet hehe
> 
> Talking about frequecies curve this is the one of new **** EN900, hum....same thing than documentary, it fascinate me and terrify me this graph lol (the peak)



That graphs looks seriously good to me and if it were true it would be one of the best IEMs ever made. The peak that you are mentioning is 3-4dB which is borderline non-existent and is way within margin of error of even the most expensive measuring equipment due to insertion dept and other factors.
Now, to get back to reality, X-axis looks off to me, I think that 20K is actually 10K and 40K is actually 20K, meaning that it has a treble roll-off and that small peak is around 7K which would be consistent with most IEMs with BAs in the nozzle.
Also, I think that Y-axis is made too look like its very flat response by "zooming out" and putting more on the graph while not changing the numbers - numbers are probably more like 80-100-120 instead of 90-100-110 which would make it a more realistic V-shape (with poor treble or poor measuring equipment - more likely) with a 7-8dB peak @7K.

This is just my interpretation of a misleading graph (and it definitely is misleading in some ways for sure). Still, it does look good even if you look at it in the worst possible way like I did above which makes me think that it's completely fake and not just misleading.


----------



## HungryPanda

gslashg said:


> What'd do you exactly mean by subjective?


 I think it means what kind of sound signature, size and fitting,such as over ear or hanging down


----------



## dhruvmeena96

vladstef said:


> That graphs looks seriously good to me and if it were true it would be one of the best IEMs ever made. The peak that you are mentioning is 3-4dB which is borderline non-existent and is way within margin of error of even the most expensive measuring equipment due to insertion dept and other factors.
> Now, to get back to reality, X-axis looks off to me, I think that 20K is actually 10K and 40K is actually 20K, meaning that it has a treble roll-off and that small peak is around 7K which would be consistent with most IEMs with BAs in the nozzle.
> Also, I think that Y-axis is made too look like its very flat response by "zooming out" and putting more on the graph while not changing the numbers - numbers are probably more like 80-100-120 instead of 90-100-110 which would make it a more realistic V-shape (with poor treble or poor measuring equipment - more likely) with a 7-8dB peak @7K.
> 
> This is just my interpretation of a misleading graph (and it definitely is misleading in some ways for sure). Still, it does look good even if you look at it in the worst possible way like I did above which makes me think that it's completely fake and not just misleading.


Well you have to read curse, just for your knowledge....


It is curse and not curve

They cursed their response, the buyers with this pic..

You buy, you get cursed and so on.


----------



## gslashg

HungryPanda said:


> I think it means what kind of sound signature, size and fitting,such as over ear or hanging down



You mean it all boils down to your own personal taste?


----------



## TLDRonin

gslashg said:


> You mean it all boils down to your own personal taste?


In a sense, yes


----------



## Wiljen

gslashg said:


> May I summon everyone in this thread to guide me to the right direction? What's the best looking and best sounding IEM that's below $100 to date?



Looks obviously are a subjective question, but beyond that we need to know your use case, what signature you prefer, and what types of music you listen to, before giving options.  There is no single "Best" or this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## gslashg

TLDRonin said:


> In a sense, yes



So it won't matter at all if someone claims this "specific IEM" is the ultimate price to performance ratio you can get for a sub $100 budget today?


----------



## gslashg

Wiljen said:


> Looks obviously are a subjective question, but beyond that we need to know your use case, what signature you prefer, and what types of music you listen to, before giving options.  There is no single "Best" or this thread wouldn't exist.




Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Wiljen

gslashg said:


> Exactly what I thought.



For my personal tastes, I like over ear without memory wire and a fairly small size so fit doesn't annoy.   Sound wise, I like a signature with good sub-bass, mildly recessed mid-bas, forward clean mids, and a bit of extra treble energy to add a bit of air and sparkle at the top end. 
For my tastes, Blues, blues rock, jazz, this is a great signature.   For EDM or pop, this will likely sound lousy as those genres tend to have a lot of their energy focused on the mid-bass region.   For this reason, no clear winner exists.    What I think is a perfect sound, might be something you think is too bright, too bass heavy, too ...


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 5, 2018)

gslashg said:


> May I summon everyone in this thread to guide me to the right direction? What's the best looking and best sounding IEM that's below $100 to date?


These are two questions in one: looks and sound are unrelated. And how is "best" defined for each? You need to define the criteria. And then there are other reasons why certain earphones are liked: fit, cables, personal sound and style preference, usability in certain environments (travel, bed) etc.

But if you asked which iems are the "most liked" by users and competent reviewers alike (and there are certainly different options), this would be easier to answer.

I give an example of more expensive headphones: the Sennheiser HD600/650 are universally appreciated as high-end at a decent price - one cannot go wrong with them. But there are only snippets on iems I can give you - you will soon get 150 more opinions:

The Urbanfun Hifi Dual Driver at $20, the Tinaudio T2 at $49 ($33 on sale) and the iBasso IT01 at $99 are universally well-reviewed and popular models. Each of them would be a good start. You find many reviews on each.

As to best looking (and feeling) alone: the KZ ZS6 are probably the sexiest around but not everybody can handle their piercing treble.

But in order to get a conclusive answer on the the best-sounding below $100 iem: you would have to be able to buy a $1500 iem for $100 - this would be the winner.

How do I decide which iem to buy? Sure, looks play a role...but I critically  look at reviews. And I look at both, the reviewed iem and the competence of the reviewer (a favourable review is not good enough for me when the reviewer is not qualified imo).


----------



## Bartig

Wiljen said:


> For my personal tastes, I like over ear without memory wire and a fairly small size so fit doesn't annoy.   Sound wise, I like a signature with good sub-bass, mildly recessed mid-bas, forward clean mids, and a bit of extra treble energy to add a bit of air and sparkle at the top end.
> For my tastes, Blues, blues rock, jazz, this is a great signature.   For EDM or pop, this will likely sound lousy as those genres tend to have a lot of their energy focused on the mid-bass region.   For this reason, no clear winner exists.    What I think is a perfect sound, might be something you think is too bright, too bass heavy, too ...


It’s far from your aiming price, but the Yersen FEN-2000 should be right up your alley. Bright mids and highs, little bit of airy sound and convincing instrument placing.

Oh yeah, and they’re compact too. Not 100 dollar though. Just 20.


----------



## Wiljen

Bartig said:


> It’s far from your aiming price, but the Yersen FEN-2000 should be right up your alley. Bright mids and highs, little bit of airy sound and convincing instrument placing.
> 
> Oh yeah, and they’re compact too. Not 100 dollar though. Just 20.



Yeah, I picked up the 2000.  Not bad at all although it does seem to have a bit of mid-bass bleed on the lower mids that colors them.   Hey, for $20 they are way better than should be expected though.


----------



## gslashg

Otto Motor said:


> These are two questions in one: looks and sound are unrelated. And how is "best" defined for each? You need to define the criteria. And then there are other reasons why certain earphones are liked: fit, cables, personal sound and style preference, usability in certain environments (travel, bed) etc.
> 
> But if you asked which iems are the "most liked" by users and competent reviewers alike (and there are certainly different options), this would be easier to answer.
> 
> ...




Cool! Thanks for the tips.

I'm really not into headphones since I'm always on the go. So IEMs or earbuds are my best bet. I currently have the EMX500 for my go-to earbud and it never failed me.
I'm looking into IEMs as well and so far from my research I'm liking the Tin Audio T2 and LKER I8 reviews but there's just something with the BGVP DS1 that really attracts me (visually of course, since I still don't have it). As for the iBasso IT01, I've tried it a couple of times, it feels great and the sound signature really suits my ears especially for the genres I'm mostly listening to, BUT I'm not really feeling it. It looked like I had 2 marble stones stuck in my ears or something. And as for the KZ ZS6 (tried them a few times as well), it's just not for me, both the design and those piercing treble. I don't find it sexy at all. Forgive me. 

Any more suggestions though?


----------



## zazaboy

get bgvp ds1 v1 tn forum version and eq it .. it is the best for bang for buck atm its really good for vocals and instruments.... if your not a basshead... btw yersen fen-2000 the sound signature.. is like listening to 128kb music its bad imho... it feels really compressed..


----------



## paulindss

gslashg said:


> Cool! Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I'm really not into headphones since I'm always on the go. So IEMs or earbuds are my best bet. I currently have the EMX500 for my go-to earbud and it never failed me.
> I'm looking into IEMs as well and so far from my research I'm liking the Tin Audio T2 and LKER I8 reviews but there's just something with the BGVP DS1 that really attracts me (visually of course, since I still don't have it). As for the iBasso IT01, I've tried it a couple of times, it feels great and the sound signature really suits my ears especially for the genres I'm mostly listening to, BUT I'm not really feeling it. It looked like I had 2 marble stones stuck in my ears or something. And as for the KZ ZS6 (tried them a few times as well), it's just not for me, both the design and those piercing treble. I don't find it sexy at all. Forgive me.
> ...



If you like earbuds and like emx500, the Tin audio T2 is an easy 


gslashg said:


> Cool! Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I'm really not into headphones since I'm always on the go. So IEMs or earbuds are my best bet. I currently have the EMX500 for my go-to earbud and it never failed me.
> I'm looking into IEMs as well and so far from my research I'm liking the Tin Audio T2 and LKER I8 reviews but there's just something with the BGVP DS1 that really attracts me (visually of course, since I still don't have it). As for the iBasso IT01, I've tried it a couple of times, it feels great and the sound signature really suits my ears especially for the genres I'm mostly listening to, BUT I'm not really feeling it. It looked like I had 2 marble stones stuck in my ears or something. And as for the KZ ZS6 (tried them a few times as well), it's just not for me, both the design and those piercing treble. I don't find it sexy at all. Forgive me.
> ...



If you like EMX500 the Tin Audio T2 is an easy choice.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just get the cm5, fen-2000 or Kinera Seed. Or just go here. https://www.aproear.co.uk/


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 5, 2018)

gslashg said:


> Cool! Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I'm really not into headphones since I'm always on the go. So IEMs or earbuds are my best bet. I currently have the EMX500 for my go-to earbud and it never failed me.
> I'm looking into IEMs as well and so far from my research I'm liking the Tin Audio T2 and LKER I8 reviews but there's just something with the BGVP DS1 that really attracts me (visually of course, since I still don't have it). As for the iBasso IT01, I've tried it a couple of times, it feels great and the sound signature really suits my ears especially for the genres I'm mostly listening to, BUT I'm not really feeling it. It looked like I had 2 marble stones stuck in my ears or something. And as for the KZ ZS6 (tried them a few times as well), it's just not for me, both the design and those piercing treble. I don't find it sexy at all. Forgive me.
> ...


Where could you try all these iems? The rest of us has to wait for months to receive them in the mail. But good for you that you have developed your own taste.

OK, next more subjectively - my flavour: I love the Focal Sphear ($89 on sale; French earcandy), Brainwavz B100 ($49; single BA driver), and Sony MH1C ($80; $22 on eBay; praised by audiophiles), just ordered the Fidue A65 at $54...the Lker are ok when on sale ($31). And there are also my favourite stocking stuffers ($5 range): KZ HDS3, KZ EDR1, KZ EDR2...

My bucket list ("instant gratification is for dummies"), all above $100: Etymotic ER4XR, Brainwavz B200, Fischer Amps Rhapsody, Sennheiser ie800S.

Can't offer any more really outstanding Chifi other than my own experience that the good $100 iems are better sounding than the good $50, which again are superior over the good $20 ones. While many $20 iems are respectable (e.g. Boarseman KR25D; DZAT DF-10), I have yet to find one that breaks records. Exception may be the KZ ZSR, which I find very enjoyable...they kind of are the ibasso light (who told me this one again; edit: it was Bartig)?


----------



## handwander

Going to crosspost here from the Tennmak thread. Any suggestions would be appreciated: 

Since getting the Pros last year, I've purchased various other iems / earbuds in an attempts to sidegrade / upgrade, but nothing comes anywhere near the fit and comfort of the Pros. Any advantages the others have in SQ is gone once I go outside (which is my main use). 
That said, what are my options for a sub-$100 upgrade, with basically my only concern being having a shape that is as close to the TMP as possible?



Qualcheduno said:


> The Shure SE215 have the same housings of the Pros (or very similar), but I cannot comment on their SQ since I don't own them.
> However, it could be useful writing down which are the IEMs you've already bought or tried, so that the other users may know what shapes and form factors you don't like.


What definitely does not work for me are pill or cylindrical shaped IEMs, such as the Tin Audio T2s. I have not tried many larger IEM bodies such as most of the KZ series, though I have a pair of TRN V20 and those are okay, though definitely worse than the Pros.

Basically an upgrade in overall quality but with a similar shape is what I'm looking for. The typical Shure shape seems ok, though from what I've read in this thread, the sound quality difference between the Pros and something like the SE215s may not be worth the price difference. Just from photos though, the Shures look like something close to the TMP, hence my interest.

Other bodies that may be similar that I am interested in would be the Rose Aurora / Kinera bd005e body, or the Fiio FH1 body.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> Where could you try all these iems? The rest of us has to wait for months to receive them in the mail. But good for you that you have developed your own taste.
> 
> OK, next more subjectively - my flavour: I love the Focal Sphear ($89 on sale; French earcandy), Brainwavz B100 ($49; single BA driver), and Sony MH1C ($80; $22 on eBay; praised by audiophiles), just ordered the Fidue A65 at $54...the Lker are ok when on sale ($31). And there are also my favourite stocking stuffers ($5 range): KZ HDS3, KZ EDR1, KZ EDR2...
> 
> ...


Must have been me. But I didn’t try out the iBasso... yet.  Just get that from the description.


----------



## Slater

The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.

haha, j/k

Not even sure if anyone gets that joke


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> Must have been me. But I didn’t try out the iBasso... yet.  Just get that from the description.


Yep, a valid analogy.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.
> 
> haha, j/k
> 
> Not even sure if anyone gets that joke


I don't.


----------



## oyobass

Slater said:


> The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.
> 
> haha, j/k
> 
> Not even sure if anyone gets that joke


----------



## chinmie

gslashg said:


> Cool! Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I'm really not into headphones since I'm always on the go. So IEMs or earbuds are my best bet. I currently have the EMX500 for my go-to earbud and it never failed me.
> I'm looking into IEMs as well and so far from my research I'm liking the Tin Audio T2 and LKER I8 reviews but there's just something with the BGVP DS1 that really attracts me (visually of course, since I still don't have it). As for the iBasso IT01, I've tried it a couple of times, it feels great and the sound signature really suits my ears especially for the genres I'm mostly listening to, BUT I'm not really feeling it. It looked like I had 2 marble stones stuck in my ears or something. And as for the KZ ZS6 (tried them a few times as well), it's just not for me, both the design and those piercing treble. I don't find it sexy at all. Forgive me.
> ...





paulindss said:


> If you like earbuds and like emx500, the Tin audio T2 is an easy
> 
> 
> If you like EMX500 the Tin Audio T2 is an easy choice.



the Tinaudio T2 is a great choice,  but mind you it has a different sound signature (balanced leaning to bright)  compared to the emx500 (more V shaped )


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.
> 
> haha, j/k
> 
> Not even sure if anyone gets that joke



Ha ha... I get it    During that chapter in the thread my husband actually bought one.  I listened to it... he would have given it to me if I  had wanted it... but... it has remained in his possession.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 5, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I don't.



there was a person a while back who , no matter what anyone said or asked about or recommended, just kept saying to get the Marshall Mode.  It may have been in this thread or the other iem thread.

edit:
did a little search... it was the KZ thread


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> *Whacky Otto's Introduction to Bull*****
> 
> There had been a misunderstanding today resulting from a mixup of an iem's name starting with "B" and the term "bull****". This misunderstanding let to the interpretation I had referred to the whole discussion as "bull****". This was not the case, but it gives me the opportunity to explain one of my favourite terms.
> 
> ...



About time someone devoted space to this important topic.


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> About time someone devoted space to this important topic.



I downloaded the pdf


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.
> 
> haha, j/k
> 
> Not even sure if anyone gets that joke


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.
> 
> haha, j/k
> 
> Not even sure if anyone gets that joke



No!  Bad @Slater.  Bad!


----------



## dheepak10

The Tin audio T2 kicks way above its price point and the highs are quite beautiful - brilliant and natural sounding while causing no ear damaging pierce. Just a bit bass shy, especially the sub bass.

I taped the front vents and the bass quantity increased significantly - isit got a beautiful bass. But this has a downside - the airiness was reduced and I could hear the right earbuds driver flex every time it was inserted in my ear (I was using the such **** XBA 6in1 to get perfect seal). Also the pressure in ear canal was too much to handle for me.

Then I took a sharp pin and pierced a small hole in the middle of the tape - so that the front vent is not completely sealed but the diameter is reduced.

The bass quantity is perfect now - bass guitars shine brightly and sub bass rumble is good, while the airiness of the highs are back. No driver flex and no pressure buildup in the ear canals.

It's more enjoyable this way and I prefer the Tin audio T2 over my FiiO EX1 now for everything except soundstage width.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Ha ha... I get it    During that chapter in the thread my husband actually bought one.  I listened to it... he would have given it to me if I  had wanted it... but... it has remained in his possession.



You know, after hearing him recommend them for the 700th time, I was <this close> to ordering a pair just to shut the guy up. Glad someone else wasted their money instead of me LOL

So I take it since your husband was willing to give them to you after he listened to them, that they weren't the $1000 monster killers Mr. MM was hyping them up to be?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 5, 2018)

Slater said:


> So I take it since your husband was willing to give them to you after he listened to them, that they weren't the $1000 monster killers Mr. MM was hyping them up to be?



I think they arrived when he was getting ready to leave for work and he said I could listen to them while he was gone.  So I listened first. I kind of remember thinking they sounded ok but they were uncomfortable for me plus I had other things of my own that I was enjoying.  I wonder if he has used them since that first week..seems like there is always something new arriving.




Slater said:


> You know, after hearing him recommend them for the 700th time, I was <this close> to ordering a pair just to shut the guy up. Glad someone else wasted their money instead of me LOL



was it only 700 times?


----------



## Otto Motor

*Micropore and Transpore Tapes in Western Canada: Modder's Paradise*
Hey, after driving around in Calgary, I found all desired kinds of tape at a Coop home healthcare store.

Where on Head-fi can I find something on the application of these tapes?


----------



## Otto Motor

Which Marshall Mode is the best of the two? The Black and White or the Black and Brass? Apparently, lots of people in France use them.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> was it only 700 times?



At the time it seemed like 7000. Not sure whatever became of the guy. I assume he got banned from HF (or at least banned from the KZ thread).


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Which Marshall Mode is the best of the two? The Black and White or the Black and Brass? Apparently, lots of people in France use them.



I wouldn't waste your hard earned money on either one. Lots of people use Beats and Skullcandy too.






I remember at the time the guy was telling everyone to buy them, at least 1 person did and said they were 'nothing special'.

I have not seen a single person ever recommend them, at any price, other than that 1 guy. That should tell you everything you need to know. There was even speculation that he owned a truckload of the them, and was hyping them simply to unload them.


----------



## Slater (Apr 5, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *Micropore and Transpore Tapes in Western Canada: Modder's Paradise*
> Hey, after driving around in Calgary, I found all desired kinds of tape at a Coop home healthcare store.
> 
> Where on Head-fi can I find something on the application of these tapes?



Good selection there - you pretty much got all of the different types.

As far as the application, you just snip off a tiny piece (ie a few mms) using scissors and stick it on shell vent holes, over IEM nozzles, and such. It's adhesive-backed, so it just sticks on like any other tape. They each 'filter' a little different, so you can try each one to get a slighly different effect. The transpore has the most holes per square inch, so it is the most 'open' out of all the different types.

You have enough between those rolls to do 70 million mods.

Just curious what the people's reaction were when they asked you what you were going to use the tape for and you replied "headphone mods" LOL


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Just curious what the people's reaction were when they asked you what you were going to use the tape for and you replied "headphone mods" LOL



You got it dead right. The place was huge and overstaffed without any customers. I told them I needed tape for earphone modding. They were simply happy to talk to anybody, so lonely was the place. Whacky Otto was dressed like hell, unshaven, and looked like a German submarine commander who had shot his torpedos away. Otto then pushed an elderly lady aside who was looking into some medical however ugly plush slippers. These old ladies are so rude...


----------



## boblauer

Otto Motor said:


> Which Marshall Mode is the best of the two? The Black and White or the Black and Brass? Apparently, lots of people in Quebec use them.


Fixed it for you, wife is from Winterpeg.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> You got it dead right. The place was huge and overstaffed without any customers. I told them I needed tape for earphone modding. They were simply happy to talk to anybody, so lonely was the place. Whacky Otto was dressed like hell, unshaven, and looked like a German submarine commander who had shot his torpedos away. Otto then pushed an elderly lady aside who was looking into some medical however ugly plush slippers. These old ladies are so rude...







I imagine your Tape searching adventure in the skin of Ignatius Reilly. Another great read with Cioran! And this one will not bore you for sure!!

It was quite simple for me to find this medical tape, cause in Montreal suicide rate is high and people need it to tape their cutted wrist, we find it in Dollar store, wich there one at every street corner. Now, more complicate, i need to find a needle to ''re-hole'' the front micro taped venting hole of T2. Must admit, i'm not very in the hype train with this one and even if I use them only 10 times the cable turn greenish blueish. But they aren't bad at all, just lack some....hum...lushness to make texture more organic. Vocal are fowards wich is nice, but have a strange texture to my ears. Anyway, not finish to try to love them for real.

Okay, I just check these AB TinAudio T2 graph and its the peak in 2-4khz that my ears perhaps dislike:
 
Right now I have the sealed front, not sure I feel that much this bass tough, but its interesting to see:


----------



## oyobass

Otto Motor said:


> Which Marshall Mode is the best of the two? The Black and White or the Black and Brass? Apparently, lots of people in France use them.


I don't think our overly obsessed friend ever mentioned the EQ version. Stick with the cheaper one, lol.


----------



## oneula

for cheap decent sounds the TIN Audios T2s are okay a little bulky,t he Zero Audio Carbo Tenore are amazing for their size but I really like the fit of my Shozy Hibiki which don't sound bad either.
The airiness of the monk line of earbuds just feel like listening to music from an external source instead of the pressure from things inside your ear and hanging out of your ear hole with a cord dangling.  I hated every soundmagic I've tried even the 1More Triple didn't impress me and both were hyped by almost every reviewer. 
I'm waiting on the LKER i8s and Yersen FEN 2000s  from AliX as well as the DZAT DF-10s and KZ ED9s to validate the buzz.

If you want really want cheap go with the Koss KSC75s and their lifetime guarantee. No other cheap earphone with a comparable sound can beat that price (lifetime)

Kind of liked these old meelectronics A151P buds I got years ago over the 1More Triples and Soundmagics.
My ears must be screwed up.


----------



## handwander

Will consider buying the nicehck dt300s within the next couple of weeks. Need to see what other sub-$150 Shure-shaped models compete, but these are looking good.


----------



## gslashg

Otto Motor said:


> Where could you try all these iems? The rest of us has to wait for months to receive them in the mail. But good for you that you have developed your own taste.
> 
> OK, next more subjectively - my flavour: I love the Focal Sphear ($89 on sale; French earcandy), Brainwavz B100 ($49; single BA driver), and Sony MH1C ($80; $22 on eBay; praised by audiophiles), just ordered the Fidue A65 at $54...the Lker are ok when on sale ($31). And there are also my favourite stocking stuffers ($5 range): KZ HDS3, KZ EDR1, KZ EDR2...
> 
> ...




I'm in this "audiophile group" in the Philippines where all the members meet up once in a while to share and try each other's gears. Through that, I've tried a lot of new stuff and some legendary old ones. They're also easily available through local resellers. Some local resellers get ahold of new upcoming IEMs even before they're released to the public like for example the Kinera Seed or the entire new lineup of KZs like the KZ ZS10 etc. Not sure how they're doing that but most of these are from AliExpress and sellers from around Asia. Basically anything that pops up the Chinese radar, local sellers have easy access on them.

I've heard and read a lot of good things regarding the Etymotic ER4XR, Sennheiser ie800S and Brainwavz B200 but haven't heard of the Fischer Amps Rhapsody. I might do some research about this as well. But then again these are above $100 and is way over my budget. 

Have you tried the Shozy Hibiki or the TFZ Series 2 though? If yes, what do you think of them? For me, the Hibiki sounds a bit muddy when directly plugged into a smartphone or DAP without amp but will sound good when amped properly. As for the TFZ Series 2, although it fits perfectly in my ears, I find it a bit "thin" for my liking, not much body to it or at least for the type of genres I listen to. Some may swoon over it because of its clarity and imaging.


----------



## HungryPanda (Apr 6, 2018)

The Marshall Mode is a good iem. I'm at a loss here


----------



## dheepak10

Nymphonomaniac said:


> It was quite simple for me to find this medical tape, i need to find a needle to ''re-hole'' the front micro taped venting hole of T2.
> Right now I have the sealed front, not sure I feel that much this bass tough, but its interesting to see:



There are two types of medical tape - one that has micro holes in it and the other one is the hypoallergenic type that feels like paper. I tried the one with micro holes - no difference felt.

Then I used a regular transparent tape to do the mod right.

The trick though, as in teh case with all IEMs, is finding the right tip that fits. I tried around 10 pairs before I finally landed on the **** XBA 6in1 stock tip. Even without the mod, this tip gave a good amount of mid bass.


----------



## Bartig

Wow, the T2 sure isn’t the easiest IEM out there, is it?

Just got a message from the NiceHCK store. They say Tin Audio is currently speeding up the build process to catch up with the sale sales last week. Sure hope their quality control holds.


----------



## Bartig

oneula said:


> I'm waiting on the LKER i8s and Yersen FEN 2000s  from AliX as well as the DZAT DF-10s and KZ ED9s to validate the buzz.


Is there still any buzz around the DZAT then? I find the bass too boomy and details too rare to enjoy the sound longer amount of times.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> The Marshall Mode is a good iem. I'm at a loss here



Seriously? That guy was right all along?!?


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> Seriously? That guy was right all along?!?


It is actually quite a good iem but to beat a horse to death with it is another matter entirely


----------



## pedrothelion

Hello!

Can you suggest me to buy a good braided MMCX cable to pair to the ZhiYin Z5000? Budget around 20 USD.
Out of curiosity, can I use the one supplied with the T2?


----------



## chinmie

pedrothelion said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you suggest me to buy a good braided MMCX cable to pair to the ZhiYin Z5000? Budget around 20 USD.
> Out of curiosity, can I use the one supplied with the T2?



Yes you can


----------



## handwander

Assorted old and semi recent buys - 






My purchasing experience has led me to the conclusion that not enough focus is put on shape & fit, both by product designers and reviewers. I know a lot of it is subjective, but I wish there were more objective things to say about the fit of an IEM besides "comfortable". Maybe I just want an excuse to blind-purchase more things ~


----------



## pedrothelion

chinmie said:


> Yes you can



Happy to know!

Anyway which one between these is fine paired to the ZhiYin Z5000?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...722.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.7b864732YhOJAu

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...060.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.7b864732xqE9JK

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...338.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.7b864732u4Njcb


----------



## chinmie

pedrothelion said:


> Happy to know!
> 
> Anyway which one between these is fine paired to the ZhiYin Z5000?
> 
> ...



any of them should suffice, it all depends on the looks and form that fits your needs better, like do you prefer L jack or straight? braided or non braided? 

for me i would choose this
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...722.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.7b864732YhOJAu

or this 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...338.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.7b864732u4Njcb

for this one, it's going to turn green in a few months, something to consider
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...060.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.7b864732xqE9JK


----------



## chinmie

handwander said:


> Assorted old and semi recent buys -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's the bottom clear one? i don't like the co donguri very much (brittle treble, weird mid tuning, and rally bad driver flex).. hyped to the roof in my country, but even compared to the T2 there, the T2 wins in every sector.


----------



## handwander

chinmie said:


> what's the bottom clear one? i don't like the co donguri very much (brittle treble, weird mid tuning, and rally bad driver flex).. hyped to the roof in my country, but even compared to the T2 there, the T2 wins in every sector.


The Tennmak Pro, which is what I keep going back to, solely because of it's fit. An upgrade with a similar shape is what's my next purchase.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> It was quite simple for me to find this medical tape, cause in Montreal suicide rate is high and people need it to tape their cutted wrist,



What????  are you serious?


----------



## Themilkman46290

[QUOTE="Nymphonomaniac, post: 14153820, member

It was quite simple for me to find this medical tape, cause in Montreal suicide rate is high and people need it to tape their cutted wrist, we find it in Dollar store, wich there one at every street corner.      

I'm sorry for my insensitivity, but that is hilarious, laughed so hard I cried


----------



## Wiljen

Otto Motor said:


> Which Marshall Mode is the best of the two? The Black and White or the Black and Brass? Apparently, lots of people in France use them.



The one you do NOT purchase is the better of the two as it saves you at least $53.05


----------



## Qualcheduno

mbwilson111 said:


> What????  are you serious?


Yeah, that's absurd! I mean, why opening a vent if you tape it afterwards?

On a serious note, if you have suicidal thoughts please speak to someone, to a friend or to a psychotherapist: they can help you to find a way out of the bleakness and darkness.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Is there still any buzz around the DZAT then? I find the bass too boomy and details too rare to enjoy the sound longer amount of times.



Now you have made me want to listen to mine today.  I love them.  Have you tried different tips?  I am looking at the online photos of the DZAT DF-10 and it seems that I am not using the stock tips.  I have no idea what they are though.  We have boxes full of tips here.  I will put a photo at the end of this post

It's very nice to just put them in without having to fiddle with an over the ear type cable. they are very comfortable. I am hearing details and nothing is too boomy... seems like the right amount of bass to me.  I do know what you mean about not being able to listen long when it is sounding as you describe.  Listener fatigue.

While I was looking for them, I saw others I want to use more often....    Another photo included (showing two of the five bags I have for iems and buds).  I need more ears!


----------



## mbwilson111

Themilkman46290 said:


> I'm sorry for my insensitivity, but that is hilarious, laughed so hard I cried





Qualcheduno said:


> On a serious note, if you have suicidal thoughts please speak to someone, to a friend or to a psychotherapist: they can help you to find a way out of the bleakness and darkness.



Yes please do.  I lost my younger son to depression in spite of family support and therapy.  That is all.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I need more ears!



Was just about to type something to the effect of "You do realize you can only wear one pair at a time right?" When I re-read the last statement.  Seems you are well aware of the problem.


----------



## oneula

shipment in of recent orders
out of box listening comparison this weekend
burn in for the next two


----------



## loomisjohnson

the ue900s are back on massdrop for $174, which is good value for its sq. as i've opined, many of the cheaper chifi faves have more posh builds and better cables, but the ue900s are extremely resolving/accurate.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

pedrothelion said:


> Happy to know!
> 
> Anyway which one between these is fine paired to the ZhiYin Z5000?
> 
> ...



As the Z5000 can be wear over the ear or the normal way (wich I prefer) I think this ear hook cable isnt the right choice because of wearing style limitation.
Cable like this is more versatile:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...b295aac&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

Or this (little more fragile but I like it anyway)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...b295aac&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

oneula said:


> shipment in of recent orders
> out of box listening comparison this weekend
> burn in for the next two


Wow, lot of nice stuffs there.
I'm curious how much you pay the Tenore and were you find them?


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow, lot of nice stuffs there.
> I'm curious how much you pay the Tenore and were you find them?


The Tenore are awesome for classical music, really symphonic, but seriously lack in bass. I find it to be the only genre to sparkle on these IEM's.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> What????  are you serious?


OH, sorry if my joke was bad taste, i'm serious about high suicide rate in quebec, we are number 1 province of highest number in Canada and this still is. But Montreal isn't the highest rated town. More rural region where help can't be find in moment of distress. As a matter of fact, I truggle with depression as well, but I always think everybody was either depress or neurotic in some way so I put it on my too aware sensibility. 
Im very sincerly sorry about your lost and empathize as much as I can. 
We need to make the world a better place so violence of ''ordinary'' not too ambitious life became less tragic. Some depression are chemical disfonction in the brain, but lot of them is about not wanting to live in this type of ultra competitive and mecanical world. Talking with other sure can help, just wish we don't need to pay to get listen by somebody. especially if we wanna talk from soul to soul.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> the ue900s are back on massdrop for $174, which is good value for its sq. as i've opined, many of the cheaper chifi faves have more posh builds and better cables, but the ue900s are extremely resolving/accurate.


Hum....now this begin to get me curious for an end-game IEM. Is there any harsh peak to it? Did the low have good body and impact in a tigh way? Did mids are enough airy to give an enveloping feeling to vocal???

Yeah, I still need to be ultra convainced before trying to find 200$ and buy my must expensive IEM of last 5 years.


----------



## loomisjohnson

nympho:
1. there are no harsh peaks--treble is warmish and sibilance free; shows good detail but isn't clinical like some high $$$ pieces.
2. low end is what i would call "audiophile," which is to say it goes pretty deep and is well controlled and accurate, but not basshead or thumpy--more like your pmv than your z5000.
3. mids are indeed airy--theres a mid-forward quality to these that makes them excellent for vocals; imaging is excellent. fwiw, the ue900s is less congested and has better resolution than the quite comparable shure 535
definitely worth the $174, though i'd be curious to hear them against something like the lz big dipper or rhythmos, which i haven't yet tested.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the ue900s are back on massdrop for $174, which is good value for its sq. as i've opined, many of the cheaper chifi faves have more posh builds and better cables, but the ue900s are extremely resolving/accurate.


The "upgrade" cable for the UE900S is only $8 away: https://goo.gl/JggeCC
When shipping these to Canada, my neighbour and I were spared from taxes and import fees. $179 USD (in my case) was the final price.

And yes, I concur with loomisjohnson that they are not entirely neutrally tuned (as expected by puritan audiophiles).

I still think these are a no brainer for anybody with a semi-limited budget who wants to sniff the world of  audiophile iems. As said before, a competent reviewer (who actually wrote a review on these) told me, in order to get a noticeably better sound, you have to pay 5 to 10 times more.

These are my personal benchmark iems.


----------



## Otto Motor

oyobass said:


> I don't think our overly obsessed friend ever mentioned the EQ version. Stick with the cheaper one, lol.


I hope I can avoid it


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> You got it dead right. The place was huge and overstaffed without any customers. I told them I needed tape for earphone modding. They were simply happy to talk to anybody, so lonely was the place. Whacky Otto was dressed like hell, unshaven, and looked like a German submarine commander who had shot his torpedos away. Otto then pushed an elderly lady aside who was looking into some medical however ugly plush slippers. These old ladies are so rude...





Lifted Andreas said:


> How are you finding them so far?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2018)

dheepak10 said:


> There are two types of medical tape - one that has micro holes in it and the other one is the hypoallergenic type that feels like paper. I tried the one with micro holes - no difference felt.
> 
> Then I used a regular transparent tape to do the mod right.
> 
> The trick though, as in teh case with all IEMs, is finding the right tip that fits. I tried around 10 pairs before I finally landed on the **** XBA 6in1 stock tip. Even without the mod, this tip gave a good amount of mid bass.


It would be interesting to measure the iems with different kinds of tape and different arrays of holes added with a needle. What does tape do, generally? When I tried micropore tape on the Tennmak Dulcimer once, the sound was totally muffled.

We know that wide bore tips increase treble and possibly remove a bit of midrange, we know that taping vents increases bass, we know that adding metal screens adds treble and textile screen remove some. But what does tape do? I would like to see the respective frequency response curves.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2018)

groucho69 said:


>


No, I was not as coordinated as George...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> nympho:
> 1. there are no harsh peaks--treble is warmish and sibilance free; shows good detail but isn't clinical like some high $$$ pieces.
> 2. low end is what i would call "audiophile," which is to say it goes pretty deep and is well controlled and accurate, but not basshead or thumpy--more like your pmv than your z5000.
> 3. mids are indeed airy--theres a mid-forward quality to these that makes them excellent for vocals; imaging is excellent. fwiw, the ue900s is less congested and has better resolution than the quite comparable shure 535
> definitely worth the $174, though i'd be curious to hear them against something like the lz big dipper or rhythmos, which i haven't yet tested.



This was like reading a very mesmerizing poem....it really HOOK me now. Say that cause I feel my ear have been too beaten up with harsh treble. I like the PMV bass too, feel its a fast one comparared to Z5000.
On amazon.ca they sell the 900s...350$ usd. So its kind of 50% sale, on ebay its always findable for 225$.
Mids look sumptuous if foward airy but not trebly...prefer mid centric iem that not forget bass.
Must admit i'm curious about rhytmos as well...hum, will make lot of study before making this type of serious purchase, even if your description really work my impulsivity!


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Is there still any buzz around the DZAT then? I find the bass too boomy and details too rare to enjoy the sound longer amount of times.


The DZAT DF-10 are an acquired taste with their wooden housings and their textile cable. The sound quality is in a league with the Urbanfun Hifi. Bass could be drier, mids, treble, and soundstage are good. There is nothing piercing or harsh. I keep on comparing them to the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum and can't find much of a quality difference. And I would rank them slightly above the Einsear T2. I paid $13 and found that a great deal. Admittedly, I don't use them very often as they are "more of the same"...I got some crowding in the $10-20 category.

A hype, if it existed, would be unwarranted.

My advise: don't pay more than $20 and only get them if you don't have the $20 category completely covered.


----------



## oyobass

Otto Motor said:


> We know that wide bore tips increase treble and possibly remove a bit of midrange, we know that taping vents increases bass, we know that adding metal screens adds treble and textile screen remove some. But what does tape do? I would like to see the respective frequency response curves.


Hmm... I find wide bore tips to increase treble *and* midrange, but mine are fairly shallow, putting the nozzle opening closer to my eardrum.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@Nymphonomaniac isnt the z5000 anda game 
Ue900s is pike 210 sth most of the time


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ders Olmaz said:


> @Nymphonomaniac isnt the z5000 anda game
> Ue900s is pike 210 sth most of the time


Well, Z5000 can be end game for some people I guess, but if you listen to a very wide music palette it will not WOW you 100% of the time, but it will never agress you or disgust you neither, this is why I adore them. In fact, a philosophical crisis begin with this collector disease I have about IEM, cause YES I use 90% of the time the 5000....50% of my IEM take dust because of some issue, should it be peaky highs that feel like having a lazer war in your ears, hissy vocal that make harsh sounding your favorite signers, boomy bass that bleed too much, distant or dry sound, small soundstage or bad imaging. hum, this really is epicurism, or some kind or hearing erotism, don't know, why people never stop trying new wine and go up in price? Its to find new enjoyable savor.
Whats in my ear right now? Z5000 using Xduoo X20. They shine with clear detailed source, will never use them with my Ipod (un)touch since it have a colored bassy sound even without EQ.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Now you have made me want to listen to mine today.  I love them.  Have you tried different tips?
> ...
> It's very nice to just put them in without having to fiddle with an over the ear type cable. they are very comfortable.



Hey, good idea. I'll pull mine out, too. And I will try the wide-bore Tennmak Whirlwind tips for a change. As to the "fiddling", yeah, that's why I like them in bed.
The opposite would be the UE900S with the stock cable: a horror to get them in- and out- of the ears.


----------



## oneula (Apr 6, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow, lot of nice stuffs there.
> I'm curious how much you pay the Tenore and were you find them?



Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DH200 CT (Amazon) $44.00
TIN Audio T2 (AliExpress) $33.23
LKER i8 (AliExpress) $ $38.54
KZ ED9 (Amazon) $13.79

ED9 loser of the bunch
Can't go wrong with the other 3
Carbo Tenore for ultimate portability (bass a little lacking but they are so small)
T2 and i8 for sound (about the same)

I ran some sound fit tests because I was Having problems with all these staying in my ear so I tried either complys, spin fits or spiral dots in no amp, with the A5 and with the portable tube.

For the T2 I found the Spiral Dot and Spin Fit sounde and fit better with no amp and the with the fiio, with the tube the complys sounded better though but fit was bad as they tend to slide out or time.

For the Biggies I found that the spiral fits where better with both amps but the comply sounded better without. Plus they don't seem to fall out with the complys like the T2 does. Same for the LKER i8s.

For the Carbo Tenores the medium stock tips held and sounded best

All four buds came alive with amp support and nothing cold help the ED9 ($13.79) even changing filters and tips. Reminded me of the Soundmagic E80s.which cost $49.95

To me its a wash between the TIN T2, LKER i8 and Monk Biggies although none can stnad up to the Monk Zens but those are like 3-5 times the cost of these IEMs. They do show me how the harshness of all my KZ IEMs.

Still need to receive the Yersen ZEN 2000, TY hi-2 150ohm and FAAEAL 64 ohms. I received the DZAT DF-10 yesterday with the LKER i8 and KZ ED9 but haven't opened the box.

The question i how my Mass Drop Nu Force EDC and EDC3s will hold up at $59.99 and $99.99 they are way more expensive than this group of IEM/buds


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> And I will try the wide-bore Tennmak Whirlwind tips for a change.



I received  some of those Whirlwind tips last week and would have tried them if these others had not been good.  I don't know what they are though.  Let me know if the Whirlwind sit ok on the nozzle.



Otto Motor said:


> As to the "fiddling", yeah, that's why I like them in bed.



I have others that sit flatter in the the ear that I would use for that... the Dzat still sticks out a little. When I  have time I will gather my "sleeping iems" together for a photo.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 6, 2018)

oneula said:


> Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DH200 CT (Amazon) $44.00
> TIN Audio T2 (AliExpress) $33.23
> LKER i8 (AliExpress) $ $38.54
> KZ ED9 (Amazon) $13.79
> ...



Nice stuffs again! Curious about this amp too....
WIch one sound better for Thelonious Monk music?

PS: I have owned the FIIO X3 first gen as well....but the wolfson WM8740 dac wasn't sounding as I wish, today I would have sure try out the line out potential cause i miss wolfson sweet mid centric soundsignature. Hum ,must find a cheap second had DAP with this dac in it now. Nostalgia is too high.


----------



## Otto Motor

oneula said:


> Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DH200 CT (Amazon) $44.00
> TIN Audio T2 (AliExpress) $33.23
> LKER i8 (AliExpress) $ $38.54
> KZ ED9 (Amazon) $13.79
> ...


I am interested in your opinion on the Lkers. I first disliked them for there pounding bass, but then realized that their sound (perception) is very sensitive to tips. A wide bore tip did it for me in the end.


----------



## boblauer

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes please do.  I lost my younger son to depression in spite of family support and therapy.  That is all.


Sorry to hear this, I lost a cousin same way, just a terrible thing to go thru.


----------



## oneula

Otto Motor said:


> I am interested in your opinion on the Lkers. I first disliked them for there pounding bass, but then realized that their sound (perception) is very sensitive to tips. A wide bore tip did it for me in the end.



Yup I went with the JVC Spiral Dots as they have the same hole size as the comply without the earwax filter
The spin fits have a small hole but I think that's how they work from the pictures I've seen on their site.

The bass and treble on the KZ IEMS is what turned me off on most of those. I need to change tips and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## oneula

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice stuffs again! Curious about this amp too....
> WIch one sound better for Thelonious Monk music?
> 
> PS: I have owned the FIIO X3 first gen as well....but the wolfson WM8740 dac wasn't sounding as I wish, today I would have sure try out the line out potential cause i miss wolfson sweet mid centric soundsignature. Hum ,must find a cheap second had DAP with this dac in it now. Nostalgia is too high.



With the X3 Gen1 I'd go with the Little Bird portable tube amp.
I'm trying to build out some rig options and so far I have the following

Phone only
LG V30 solo

Really small pants friendly DAP/Amp combo 
HiDiz AP60 with SMSL sAp7 amp (have a Mass Drop HiDiz AP60 Pro coming)

Pretty small jacket friendly DAP/Amp combo 
Cowon Plenue D or older D2 with Topping NX1s (have a Xuelin IHIFI780 DSP with line out coming)

Regular DAC/Amp Combo with line/coaxial out
Fiio x3 Gen1/Fiio X3 Gen2/iPod Classic Gen 5.5 with Fiio A5/Little Bird Portable Tube/VE RA/xDuoo 5


----------



## mbwilson111

boblauer said:


> Sorry to hear this, I lost a cousin same way, just a terrible thing to go thru.



Yes it is, it has been few years but often feels like yesterday.  I would love to share some of this headfi stuff with him.  He was my music, computer and tech buddy. I miss him everyday. More people have been affected by this type of loss than we sometimes realize. People are often afraid to talk about it.  There needs to be more awareness.


----------



## cqtek

Looking for something different with presence of bass and subbass, good level of detail and forward mids, I found these reviews here:

http://www.aproear.co.uk/musicmaker-tk12/

And here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/musicmaker-tk12.21305/reviews

And finally I bought them in their mmcx version. I really now know what massive sound is. 
I like its sound a lot but there are always pending details, more advanced mids and some more brightness.
Still enough to dedicate a review in Spanish here to these "old bullets of massive sound":

https://auricular.org/toneking-tk12s/

Out of curiosity and following the same brand, how are the Toneking Nine Tail? Are they old, are they outdated?

Now I'm testing Fiio F9, F9 Pro and FH1. I Like FH1 in its price range due to the presence of subbass and general tonality, and Ilike F9 Pro more than my RHA T20.

Suggestions?


----------



## Arkady Duntov

Slater said:


> The Marshall Mode is the best at any price.
> 
> haha, j/k
> 
> Not even sure if anyone gets that joke



Is this a good time to insert another?

"Marshall will buoy but _Fender_ controls!"


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Now you have made me want to listen to mine today.  I love them.  Have you tried different tips?  I am looking at the online photos of the DZAT DF-10 and it seems that I am not using the stock tips.  I have no idea what they are though.  We have boxes full of tips here.  I will put a photo at the end of this post
> 
> It's very nice to just put them in without having to fiddle with an over the ear type cable. they are very comfortable. I am hearing details and nothing is too boomy... seems like the right amount of bass to me.  I do know what you mean about not being able to listen long when it is sounding as you describe.  Listener fatigue.
> 
> While I was looking for them, I saw others I want to use more often....    Another photo included (showing two of the five bags I have for iems and buds).  I need more ears!


First, sorry for your loss. It shows how unimportant earphones are.


The DZAT-DF10 were my first order ever from aliexpress. And, although factory sealed, the large stock tips were missing. I see from your picture that the have a wide bore. My third-party standard tips (blue and red) have a slightly narrower bore. When applying the white Tennmaks whirlwind, the bass becomes a bit slimmer but the mids and treble stay approximately the same. But this is minor.

The doing the same to the Urbanfun Hifi hybrids, the Tennmaks make them sound tinny.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> It would be interesting to measure the iems with different kinds of tape and different arrays of holes added with a needle. What does tape do, generally? When I tried micropore tape on the Tennmak Dulcimer once, the sound was totally muffled.
> 
> We know that wide bore tips increase treble and possibly remove a bit of midrange, we know that taping vents increases bass, we know that adding metal screens adds treble and textile screen remove some. But what does tape do? I would like to see the respective frequency response curves.



The tape causes a restriction/resiatance (as well as providing a filtering effect).

So as it pertains to driver vents on IEMs and headphones, it in effect makes the vent hole 'smaller' because there is less surface area (like putting a coffee filter over a bath drain will cause the water to drain much slower because the water has to get through the small holes of the filter. When used on the magnet vent of full size headphones, it does the same thing (causes resistance/makes the area of the 'hole smaller'), which on most drivers tunes out some bass and/or makes the midrange more forward (it varies by driver and other factors).

You can also use it over BA drivers to filter out some of the output (ie reducing the sound and/or filter some frequencies).


----------



## Slater

oneula said:


> ED9 loser of the bunch
> 
> All four buds came alive with amp support and nothing cold help the ED9 ($13.79) even changing filters and tips. Reminded me of the Soundmagic E80s.which cost $49.95



The ED9 have a titanium driver, which is too harsh for a lot of people. I also think they shoud not have been open-backed. It did not help the sound - it just wasn't a good match for the driver.

I did some mods to my ED9, and improved them tremendously.


----------



## kp1821

Bartig said:


> Is there still any buzz around the DZAT then? I find the bass too boomy and details too rare to enjoy the sound longer amount of times.[/QUOTE





mbwilson111 said:


> Now you have made me want to listen to mine today.  I love them.  Have you tried different tips?  I am looking at the online photos of the DZAT DF-10 and it seems that I am not using the stock tips.  I have no idea what they are though.  We have boxes full of tips here.  I will put a photo at the end of this post
> 
> It's very nice to just put them in without having to fiddle with an over the ear type cable. they are very comfortable. I am hearing details and nothing is too boomy... seems like the right amount of bass to me.  I do know what you mean about not being able to listen long when it is sounding as you describe.  Listener fatigue.
> 
> While I was looking for them, I saw others I want to use more....    Another photo included (showing two of the five bags I have for iems and buds).  I





Otto Motor said:


> First, sorry for your loss. It shows how unimportant earphones are.
> 
> 
> The DZAT-DF10 were my first order ever from aliexpress. And, although factory sealed, the large stock tips were missing. I see from your picture that the have a wide bore. My third-party standard tips (blue and red) have a slightly narrower bore. When applying the white Tennmaks whirlwind, the bass becomes a bit slimmer but the mids and treble stay approximately the same. But this is minor.
> ...


I have the yellow DZAT DF-10 purchased  earlier this year. With the original tips they were boomy but with a wide bore i get much better fit without the extreme bass. They have a v signature with no harshness on the highs. Love the wood but hate the cable don't believe they will last.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> *The ED9 have a titanium driver*, which is too harsh for a lot of people. I also think they shoud not have been open-backed. It did not help the sound - it just wasn't a good match for the driver.
> 
> I did some mods to my ED9, and improved them tremendously.



Biocellulose actually, like the VSonic GR07.


----------



## mbwilson111

kp1821 said:


> Love the wood but hate the cable don't believe they will last.



I like the cable on the Dzat... it feels comfortable and I like the color.  I am very careful with my things though.  I have never stuffed an iem into a pocket.


----------



## kp1821

mbwilson111 said:


> I like the cable on the Dzat... it feels comfortable and I like the color.  I am very careful with my things though.  I have never stuffed an iem into a pocket.


They are really comfortable and yes very pretty. My wife likes the design and feel a lot as well. But very fragile for me.


----------



## Slater (Apr 6, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Biocellulose actually, like the VSonic GR07.



Really? When the nozzle is removed I always remembered seeing a shiny silver metal-coated diaphragm (not a metal cover, but the actual diaphragm). I'll have to take another look at the ED9 next time I have access to them. Maybe I'm thinking of another KZ...


----------



## Adide (Apr 6, 2018)

cqtek said:


> Out of curiosity and following the same brand, how are the Toneking Nine Tail? Are they old, are they outdated?



They are neither old or outdated, came out less than a year ago I think.

Unfortunately I believe people don't take a chance with them because of the odd shape and fit. If you don't have big ears I suspect you might have issues with that. Stock cable doesn't help either as it's springy and without ear guides so it tends to mess with your fit. After changing the cable with a more ergonomical one which also has preformed ear guides it's a dream - they snap right in and stay there.

Build is very good, filters are well made and to my ears offer good variety ranging from mid forward A shape type to mild U curve with a close to neutral intermediate.
Initially my only gripe with them was the lack of bass impact which surprinsigly I achieved with KZ whirlwinds wide bores - counterintuitive and cannot explain why but I thank to @dhruvmeena96 who advised this to a T2 owner with a similar issue - that's why I constantly read this forum and it delivers. I would have never tried this combo.

For me, this is now an amazing iem: very quick and textured bass (now with impact while using wide bores), excelent mids with lot of details and tunable treble from polite to very energetic. Details and resolution more than good, very wide soundstage that go beyond your ears (+180 degrees) and also good depth - all of these helping with the great separation, layering and imaging. Presentation is more like small size concert hall instead of first row intimate club stage.

All of these might seem pointless and come subjective as I don't have a proper iem reference besides my ZS5v1 (unavailable for most now) but vis-a-vis those they are better in every department but not by much. I still have my ZS5 in rotation (which I consider a $50 champion and a worthy $100 challenger next to TNTs) which is different mainly in the way that is presenting the intimate club stage feeling, nice with lots of details close to you.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Really? When the nozzle is removed I always remembered seeing a shiny silver metal-coated diaphragm (not a metal cover, but the actual diaphragm). I'll have to take another look at the ED9 next time I have access to them. Maybe I'm thinking of another KZ...



Certainly possible they changed it, but all the old/original documentation for them states they use biocellulose.


----------



## Slater (Apr 6, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Certainly possible they changed it, but all the old/original documentation for them states they use biocellulose.



Amazon and Aliexpress listings state them as PEK:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...eadphones-HiFi-Earphone-With/32372852938.html
https://www.amazon.com/KZ-Silver-Tuning-Nozzles-Headphones/dp/B010E1QLO8


----------



## cqtek

Adide said:


> They are neither old or outdated, came out less than a year ago I think.
> 
> Unfortunately I believe people don't take a chance with them because of the odd shape and fit. If you don't have big ears I suspect you might have issues with that. Stock cable doesn't help either as it's springy and without ear guides so it tends to mess with your fit. After changing the cable with a more ergonomical one which also has preformed ear guides it's a dream - they snap right in and stay there.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your great description about TNT.

Two things I worry about them:

- I don't think I have big ears although I've never had problems with any IEM. Still the adjustment will be an unknown.
- That you think that the TNT are not much better than the KZ ZS5v1, (or so I understand, correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Hmmm, even more odd - the Amazon listing states it has a "New vibrant PEK diaphragm".
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/KZ-Silver-Tuning-Nozzles-Headphones/dp/B010E1QLO8
> 
> But you know how accurate Amazon descriptions can be...



Which tuning nozzle to people like to use on the ED9?  You have made me want to listen to mine agan soon.  I remember loving it.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Which tuning nozzle to people like to use on the ED9?  You have made me want to listen to mine agan soon.  I remember loving it.



I always liked the bass filter.

People always said the dull brass (ie the wider one) one was "more harsh", but according to the FR graphs the treble is 100% identical (with the only difference being <500Hz):


----------



## Adide

cqtek said:


> That you think that the TNT are not much better than the KZ ZS5v1, (or so I understand, correct me if I'm wrong).



They are better and feel more organic due to the single driver coherency.

But to put it in numbers they are 5-10% better sq wise vs $80 price delta ($20 vs $100) - for you to decide what matters most.

Given that ZS5v1 is nowhere to be found now again this is not a proper comparison.


----------



## vladstef

Slater said:


> I always liked the bass filter.
> 
> People always said the dull brass (ie the wider one) one was "more harsh", but according to the FR graphs the treble is 100% identical (with the only difference being <500Hz):



That's a very common thing because you perceive the whole response differently and if you are comparing one to the other it might appear to sound harsher. Take a bit more time with both of them and then you get a better picture, unfortunately, most people don't.
I think that I've noticed this same thing (I mean from people's impressions) with Etymotic ER4XR and ER4SR where some people are reporting more details from SR version yet they only have a couple of dB of different bass response and identical mids and treble.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> always liked the bass filter.
> 
> People always said the dull brass (ie the wider one) one was "more harsh", but according to the FR graphs the treble is 100% identical (with the only difference being <500Hz):



I wonder how hard it is to change.  I usually ask my husband to help me with things like that as I am afraid of breaking these tiny little things. He is not here right now so... do I wait... or do I change it myself...


----------



## mbwilson111

vladstef said:


> Take a bit more time with both of them and then you get a better picture, unfortunately, most people don't.



This is why I often cannot answer when someone asks me to compare things.  I usually just start with one and the next thing I know I have listened to several albums.. and enjoyed them.  Then if I do the same with the second iem, bud or headphone I just end up forgetting to compare.  I am a bad headfier!  I only want to enjoy my music.


----------



## Adide

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder how hard it is to change. I usually ask my husband to help me with things like that as I am afraid of breaking these tiny little things. He is not here right now so... do I wait... or do I change it myself...



Use his pair to try it out and then blame the dog if it goes bad.
Assuming the dog can't talk his way out. He can't, can he?
Too much cartoons lately...


----------



## cqtek

I have KZ ZS5v1 and I have also KZ ZS6, I like more ZS6 because mids, voices, are clearer than ZS5v1, that sounds to me a little veiled in mids. I'm not treble sensitive, I'm upper mids, lower treble sensitive. Kinera H3 is an example of an IEM than I can't stand.

80$ for 10% better sq is not a good ratio. But is very difficult to measure this. As you can see I have a lot of IEM's sub 100$ and I can't to measure differences between all of they in terms of %. I only know what I like more. 
And I know how is the frequency response I like, more or less. And that's why I'm attracted by TNT.

For now that I'm testing Fiio FH1 has a tonality that I like, powerfull bass and sub bass, forward mids, a little muddy voices, warm, correct treble and clarity. For me the must improve in more detail, separation and scene, something like F9 Pro. From 20Hz to 1Khz I prefer FH1, above I prefer F9 Pro, so just cutting a little the peak in the low treble. 
Looking for that profile below $ 100.


----------



## mbwilson111

Adide said:


> Use his pair to try it out and then blame the dog if it goes bad.
> Assuming the dog can't talk his way out. He can't, can he?
> Too much cartoons lately...



well, the ED9 is mine... he does not have one.  We mostly do not duplicate our stuff... but we both do have ZS6,  ZST, ZST, ASE, CM5  and Betron BS10....but in almost each case we have different color.  The only exception is we both have a green KZ6 but that was because he accidentally got two


----------



## groucho69

Adide said:


> Use his pair to try it out and then blame the dog if it goes bad.
> Assuming the dog can't talk his way out. He can't, can he?
> Too much cartoons lately...


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 6, 2018)

*Taming the excellent Boarseman CX98*

White micropore tape plus four peripheral and one central needle holes on the $15 Boarseman CX98, another (former) little chainsaw. Works well.

Sound is full and substantial, soundstage is good in terms of both width and depth, resolution and dynamics are outstanding for its class. Haptic is unparalleled (metal housings and the same coated cable as the Soundmagic E10C).

In comparison, the white micropore tape muffles the ZS6 whereas the clear micropore tape makes no difference.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Amazon and Aliexpress listings state them as PEK:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...eadphones-HiFi-Earphone-With/32372852938.html
> https://www.amazon.com/KZ-Silver-Tuning-Nozzles-Headphones/dp/B010E1QLO8



Cool. Never heard of PEK though. I wonder if they meant to put PEEK which would make more sense. If they did swap over to that tech, it would be pretty sweet. Really stiff material.


----------



## riffrafff

B9Scrambler said:


> Cool. Never heard of PEK though. I wonder if they meant to put PEEK which would make more sense. If they did swap over to that tech, it would be pretty sweet. Really stiff material.



"PolyEtherKetone, an engineering plastic" -- Wikipedia


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder how hard it is to change.  I usually ask my husband to help me with things like that as I am afraid of breaking these tiny little things. He is not here right now so... do I wait... or do I change it myself...



It just screws in with your fingers, like turning a knob.


----------



## Slater (Apr 6, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Cool. Never heard of PEK though. I wonder if they meant to put PEEK which would make more sense. If they did swap over to that tech, it would be pretty sweet. Really stiff material.



Yeah, I always thought PEK = PEEK.

Apparently I was wrong - they are separate materials: http://polymerdatabase.com/polymer classes/Polyetherketone type.html

I'm still waiting on DLC. Can't wait!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> It just screws in with your fingers, like turning a knob.



thanks...I will change it tomorrow and give it a listen.


----------



## eggnogg

Slater said:


> Yeah, PEK = PEEK. I've seen the 2 nomenclatures used interchageably before. It is technically PEEK, but that's what they mean when it's referred to as PEK.
> 
> I agree that PEEK drivers are really nice. Pretty much the best diaphragm material IMO before you start going to metal plated/coated diaphragms.
> 
> I'm still waiting on DLC. Can't wait!



I looking for the reference, they're different,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  kinda


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> AudioBudget finally has it’s review of the TRN V20 online. It scores the full 5 stars.
> 
> “_Wow. The mids are noticeably emphasized, but this time - in a very good way. Tonal accuracy is highly impressive, and no sibilance can be heard at all times. I truly believe that these are some of the most impressive performers when it comes to mids and vocals, and when you take price into consideration - that is when it becomes really admirable._”
> 
> Can’t wait to receive my pair!



A gray pair of TRN V20 arrived here today.  They are burning in now but I was listening with them earlier for a couple of hours.  Very nice.  I do like the emphasis on the vocals...not shouty... just nice when listening to singer songwriters that I like.



Wiljen said:


> I'm always hesitant to give a full 5 stars as to my thinking that implies it couldn't be improved and while the v20 did address some of the weakest points of the V10, it also created some new weaknesses.  The v20 fit and finish is not as good as the v10 was so I would say it is realistically more like 4 star where the v10 was 3.5



I like the fit... they fit me well with the stock tips and the cable is nice and comfortable.  I also like that matt finish.  It is different from anything else I have.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I talk to Hotfi seller lately, asking some answer about supposed new Z5000 version....did not really give me an answer but tell me he will send me one so I can hear for myself. Nice! But that do not exactly answer my question so I ask if they change the drivers and all, in fact, I wanna talk to Zhiyin engineer and perhaps suggest them what an heafier here suggest (don't remember who) to do a hole on front housing, but for god sake don't change the drivers.
There just a slight sub bass bleed in mid bass that perhaps a hole will help to solve, its about air so...anyway, I just wanna investigate and know what this mysterious Zhiyin brand is. 
Dirty Harry is in tha house and he will know the TRUTH!


----------



## Dsnuts (Apr 6, 2018)

Anybody want my brand new TN version of the DS1. Give me a message. I have maybe 1 hour of listening time and a weeks worth of burn in on them. They are so new the tips all are in the packages. 

I figure I would give dibs to you guys on this thread before I post it on the sales forum.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> I did some mods to my ED9, and improved them tremendously.


What mods did you do? They sound fatiguing to me with either filter. I much prefer the EDR1.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> A gray pair of TRN V20 arrived here today.  They are burning in now but I was listening with them earlier for a couple of hours.  Very nice.  I do like the emphasis on the vocals...not shouty... just nice when listening to singer songwriters that I like.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the fit... they fit me well with the stock tips and the cable is nice and comfortable.  I also like that matt finish.  It is different from anything else I have.



Hum, feel soooooooooooooo betray by the TRN10 and the fact the TRN20 got praised too....but I will calm down. UGH....and reading AB review really work on me. MID centric that DO NOT forget bass? I'm sell here. This is how hybrid should be tweak, why having a dynamic driver if it cannot deliver some bas body and impact (not the boomy type). Wonder if it will be a too warm bass like the BRO.
Some question: Did the fowards mids are little treble or have any peak. Are they airy?
And the dip in the graph tell me we will perhaps loose some details or highs sparkle or god know what...

 

Feel dum not having buy them 13$ at alisale....oh, but hotfi sell them for 15$. Hum.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> What mods did you do? They sound fatiguing to me with either filter. I much prefer the EDR1.



I removed the foam from the bass nozzle and packed it with fiberfill in it's place (or maybe I fiberfilled the dull brass one I don't remember). Then I totally sealed the back to where it was no longer open. I used UV adhesive, but you could also use tape or epoxy. The back piece just pops out (and snaps back in), so it could be sealed from the back of the cover, and put reinstlalled for a stock "open" look (even though it would no longer be open).

I can't remember if I did anything else (such as to the vent hole on the bottom next to the strain relief) or not - it was a few years ago, and a lot of other information has pushed that old info out of my brain since then LOL

Now that I have my FR testing rig, I need to dig out my stock and modded ED9s and measure them with the various configurations (stock vs modded shells, stock vs modded nozzle filters).


----------



## Dsnuts

So I posted this on the Discovery thread. But the sound signature of the DS1 TN version is of all headphones. 





The Sennheiser HD650 or MassDrop HD6XX


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> A gray pair of TRN V20 arrived here today. I like the fit... they fit me well with the stock tips and the cable is nice and comfortable.  I also like that matt finish.  It is different from anything else I have.



How are the seams?  mine was not evenly spaced and showed a couple of glue spots.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> How are the seams?  mine was not evenly spaced and showed a couple of glue spots.



could you take a photo that would show what you mean?  I am not seeing anything wrong.  No glue...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well you should all get a superlux HD381 series

HD381-warm but with very good control
HD381F-neutral and non fatiguing
HD381B-crystal sound without sibilance


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well you should all get a superlux HD381 series
> 
> HD381-warm but with very good control
> HD381F-neutral and non fatiguing
> HD381B-crystal sound without sibilance



Your right boy! +1000
I have the HD381 and the F. Both a Keeper. The B, I give it to my brother....didnt really know wich to give even if the 381 is my personal favorite. 
Soundstage deepness is impressive with all of them as well as control and imaging. Construction is questionable but it can be found for around 12$ sometime. 
One of the must underated IEM really.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Nymphonomaniac 


we need @CoiL sensei here...


he can improve the HD381 quality (well we only need mmcx or 2pin connector)


----------



## ilcanzese

finally i 've buy a tin audio T2 for my Cayin N 3 .............. i waiting


----------



## riffrafff

ilcanzese said:


> finally i 've buy a tin audio T2 for my Cayin N 3 .............. i waiting



N3s rock!


----------



## ilcanzese (Apr 7, 2018)

rock & country  and others ..............
i take also a mmcx wire if the stock wire is ____________ !


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well guys....

Magaosi X3 is released...


----------



## Hazard10

I bought Tin Audio T2 during the Ali sale for 33usd from **** earphone store and the seller keeps on delaying saying that he will ship in 2 days. Don't know what's the issue with the stock and I'm concerned about getting scammed which will be a shame from a store like ****. Can anyone confirm what's the issue? Those of you who ordered, have your T2 been shipped yet? My order processing time ends in 2 days.


----------



## Slater

Hazard10 said:


> I bought Tin Audio T2 during the Ali sale for 33usd from **** earphone store and the seller keeps on delaying saying that he will ship in 2 days. Don't know what's the issue with the stock and I'm concerned about getting scammed which will be a shame from a store like ****. Can anyone confirm what's the issue? Those of you who ordered, have your T2 been shipped yet? My order processing time ends in 2 days.



That seller is banned.


----------



## ilcanzese (Apr 7, 2018)

j've buy my t2 also in **** store yesterday ........... not ship in this moment but rest again 9 days for the shipement ............... hope togheter 
is difficult to pay on aliexpress with paypal


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Should have gone with penon audio


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> That seller is banned.


What's is wrong with the w*****y. I have placed a few orders with them never had a problem. Am i missing something...


----------



## HungryPanda

Never before have I thought a sticky was more needed


----------



## ilcanzese

i post a message on ****  ........... i waiting  a response 
next time i go to penon audio .... thanks


----------



## maxxevv

Hazard10 said:


> I bought Tin Audio T2 during the Ali sale for 33usd from **** earphone store and the seller keeps on delaying saying that he will ship in 2 days. Don't know what's the issue with the stock and I'm concerned about getting scammed which will be a shame from a store like ****. Can anyone confirm what's the issue? Those of you who ordered, have your T2 been shipped yet? My order processing time ends in 2 days.



I have bought some stuff with them over the years and never had any real issues ( except the 1 time delay of shipping).   

Bought some stuff from them this time round too. After some " asking", they have finally given me a tracking number just 2 hours ago.  
The recent anniversary sales were pretty good for me as combinations of coupons gave me approximately 15% off my total orders (from multiple sellers) on top of some very attractive offers such as the  Tin Audio T2 and Bluedio T5 and the ZS10.  Think after all the discounts, I paid about US$28/- for the Tin T2.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Wow, so even "name that rhymes with 'Lousneezy'" hasn't had stuff shipped yet from the sale? My IEMs from the Audio&Video Professional store and HotFi haven't been shipped yet either...


----------



## Hazard10 (Apr 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> That seller is banned.


Banned means? From where? Could you please elaborate the issue? Thanks


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@Hazard10 they make some selling strategy on headfi with not good ways. and get banned


----------



## Bartig (Apr 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The DZAT DF-10 are an acquired taste with their wooden housings and their textile cable. The sound quality is in a league with the Urbanfun Hifi. Bass could be drier, mids, treble, and soundstage are good. There is nothing piercing or harsh. I keep on comparing them to the Sennheiser in-ear Momentum and can't find much of a quality difference. And I would rank them slightly above the Einsear T2. I paid $13 and found that a great deal. Admittedly, I don't use them very often as they are "more of the same"...I got some crowding in the $10-20 category.
> 
> A hype, if it existed, would be unwarranted.
> 
> My advise: don't pay more than $20 and only get them if you don't have the $20 category completely covered.


Soundstage is good? Ok, I’m going to try more tips on it. I found it nothing to write home about.



Dsnuts said:


> Anybody want my brand new TN version of the DS1. Give me a message. I have maybe 1 hour of listening time and a weeks worth of burn in on them. They are so new the tips all are in the packages.
> 
> I figure I would give dibs to you guys on this thread before I post it on the sales forum.


Why don’t you like them?



Wiljen said:


> How are the seams?  mine was not evenly spaced and showed a couple of glue spots.


Don’t make me fear them!



dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well you should all get a superlux HD381 series
> 
> HD381-warm but with very good control
> HD381F-neutral and non fatiguing
> HD381B-crystal sound without sibilance


Yes, the 381 are really good, I rediscovered this week. The soundstage is amazing, the sound can be pleasantly smooth and detailed at the same time. Although the vocals can be a bit tinny.



Hazard10 said:


> I bought Tin Audio T2 during the Ali sale for 33usd from **** earphone store and the seller keeps on delaying saying that he will ship in 2 days. Don't know what's the issue with the stock and I'm concerned about getting scammed which will be a shame from a store like ****. Can anyone confirm what's the issue? Those of you who ordered, have your T2 been shipped yet? My order processing time ends in 2 days.


They have production issues and are currently producing more due to the sale, the NiceHCK store told me. The sale must have overwhelmed Tin Audio.


----------



## Hazard10

Bartig said:


> Soundstage is good? Ok, I’m going to try more tips on it. I found it nothing to write home about.
> 
> 
> Why don’t you like them?
> ...


Isn't that a more concerning issue coz I guess they will be shipped directly after being manufactured without passing any QC tests?


----------



## Bartig

Hazard10 said:


> Isn't that a more concerning issue coz I guess they will be shipped directly after being manufactured without passing any QC tests?


Yes, it is..


----------



## rendyG (Apr 7, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Yes, please, post the measurements...before and after taping. Shouldn't taping off the vent increase the bass?


Lker i8 measurements as promised
Effect of taping the vent with micropore (can use transpore, but it already has small holes in it so it leaks more).
If you completely seal it with normal tape, bass will drop down another cca 5dB.



There are usually two wents, one in the chamber behind the driver which allows more air to the driver - driver moves more freely - more bass. (backvent)
The vent in the nozzle on the other hand allows to escape some of the pressure that driver pushes towards your eardrum. Therefore removing the "boomines". (frontvent)
But all that depends on shell design. Not all iems, behave the same, but I would say that i8 and T2 are more or less the same.


----------



## Bartig

This, right here, is my problem with the DF-10. And I take really good care of my IEMs...

Still, let’s tryout some different tips.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 7, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> What's is wrong with the ****. I have placed a few orders with them never had a problem. Am i missing something...





HungryPanda said:


> Never before have I thought a sticky was more needed





Hazard10 said:


> Banned means? From where? Could you please elaborate the issue? Thanks



I wish there was an easy way to link to the main post about this... but I don't know where it is.  It has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with something they did wrong on this forum.

It is a very long story.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> This, right here, is my problem with the DF-10. And I take really good care of my IEMs...
> 
> Still, let’s tryout some different tips.



wow... maybe you should wrap that with some tape that will blend in before it gets worse.


----------



## Bartig

Allright, I guess I found a better set of tips for the DZAT DF-10. The KZ Starlines performed really well on here again, but I really want to keep them on my ZSR. The tips of the QCY QY8 also reduced some of the boominess. The solution that defeats the boominess and makes up room for the highs and mids however, are these ‘doublers’ from the Soundmagic E10. Jay!

I still like how warm the DF-10 sounds. I wouldn’t consider the soundstage large by any means though.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 7, 2018)

Hazard10 said:


> I bought Tin Audio T2 during the Ali sale for 33usd from **** earphone store and the seller keeps on delaying saying that he will ship in 2 days. Don't know what's the issue with the stock and I'm concerned about getting scammed which will be a shame from a store like ****. Can anyone confirm what's the issue? Those of you who ordered, have your T2 been shipped yet? My order processing time ends in 2 days.


Mss. Easy is one of the best and most reliable sellers on aliexpress. She has always been responsive and accommodating to me. Mss. Easy is also a little star as she gets lots of exposure through Igor from audiobudget.

The reason why she is banned from here is apparently not her fault. Somebody else had created a membership in her name...I can't remember the exact story but the older guys here will certainly point to that respective post explaining it.


----------



## gslashg (Apr 7, 2018)

Haven't had problems with Weasy store in Aliexpress as well. Although shipping time is rather slow, but totally understandable.


----------



## mbwilson111

gslashg said:


> Haven't had problems with W******y store in Aliexpress as well. Although shipping time is rather slow, but totally understandable.



True but because they are banned from headfi, we are not allowed to write that name in here.


----------



## gslashg

mbwilson111 said:


> True but because they are banned from headfi, we are not allowed to write that name in here.



Opps, thanks for the heads up. Edited my post.


----------



## chickenmoon

Otto Motor said:


> Mss. Easy is one of the best and most reliable sellers on aliexpress. She has always been responsive and accommodating to me. Mss. Easy is also a little star as she gets lots of exposure through Igor from audiobudget.
> 
> The reason why she is banned from here is apparently not her fault. Somebody else had created a membership in her name...I can't remember the exact story but the older guys here will certainly point to that respective post explaining it.



To cut it short, they "pay" people to review their stuff favorably, that's why they got banned here if I understand correctly. This being said their TFZ King Pro deal during the anniversary sale was unbeatable and it just arrived here a few hours ago.


----------



## Dsnuts

BGVP DS1 TN is actually done well. I am a fan of the previous DM5 and use them even now however I don't necessarily feel the DS1 is an upgrade on the sonics. It is however a well done mid forward sound signature. I actually like them but during recent sales on Aliexpress I went kinda hog wild on some earphones and a bunch of cables that will be probably make me not listen to the DS1 much. Also will have the new IBasso IT04 coming in so again the likely hood I use these often is not much.

Anybody want my pair as long as you live in the US.  I will save you some bucks and mine is 100% TN version. Brand new and free of any defects.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 7, 2018)

Saturday morning earphone hangover...where is Fido?


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> Saturday morning earphone hangover...where is Fido?


Looks like mine.


----------



## boblauer

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish there was an easy way to link to the main post about this... but I don't know where it is.  It has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with something they did wrong on this forum.
> 
> It is a very long story.


I was looking too thought it was the first 50 or pages, anyhow for newcomers you might want to refrain from directly referring to them.


----------



## B9Scrambler

boblauer said:


> I was looking too thought it was the first 50 or pages, anyhow for newcomers you might want to refrain from directly referring to them.



It is covered in the first post of the Chinese/Asian brand thread and noted in a few other places which is far from ideal since you have to hunt for it. Who would think to do that? Yeah, no one, haha. You'd think they would have a section somewhere on the site covering banned brands, sellers, etc. but I have yet to see anything of the sort. Oh well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SO I wasn't excited at all about the new KINERA SEED, cause well, the H3 was a mess IMO You know, they begin in sub-50$ IEM world and take a new direction beging with 100$ H3 and now 50$ seed that is an hybrid like the BD005 that cost half the price. They got FASHION, but an Armani Housing can hide badly calibrate drivers....wich another time look like the case for the SEED as the Audiobudget review suggest:

https://audiobudget.com/product/Kinera/SEED

As well as AB graph:
 
Very focked up graph if you ask me. Mid centric with a peak and lower DB for the highs wich will drown in some peaky darkness.....?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> It is covered in the first post of the Chinese/Asian brand thread and noted in a few other places which is far from ideal since you have to hunt for it. Who would think to do that? Yeah, no one, haha. You'd think they would have a section somewhere on the site covering banned brands, sellers, etc. but I have yet to see anything of the sort. Oh well.


That begin to make me mad a little, newcomers just can't know and the banned store is ultra popular and pop up in first search result for must of chifi stuffs.... I will write it on first page even if I don't like it sigh.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> That begin to make me mad a little, newcomers just can't know and the banned store is ultra popular and pop up in first search result for must of chifi stuffs.... I will write it on first page even if I don't like it sigh.



Yeah, It's pretty silly.


----------



## boblauer

I agree however it's the rules of those who run the site and I would not want anyone searching for answers to have their post deleted over something they did not know. It should be,on the intro page honestly, kind of ground rules.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'm really having a hard time gauging the SEED based on everyone else's comments. To my ears it is very mid-bass focused with early roll off. Sub-bass lacking for sure. Definitely not my cup of tea. Mids come across slightly recessed the whole way through and lightly veiled, with a bit of a rise in the upper mids. Not getting any of the peaks and aggressiveness Captain Igor of Head-fi Ban Town mentions. Treble is also downplayed quite a lot with limited extension/emphasis. Detail and texturing top to bottom is just okay. Could be better, could be worse. Sound stage is nice though. Feels like you're sitting back from the performance. They actually fall into the same category as the Massdrop X NuForce EDC for me. An easygoing sound and a good daily driver but you'll want to swap to something else when it comes time for critical listening. Overall I think it's just fine, but not class leading in any way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

boblauer said:


> I agree however it's the rules of those who run the site and I would not want anyone searching for answers to have their post deleted over something they did not know. It should be,on the intro page honestly, kind of ground rules.


Already done bro. 5 minutes ago.

As well, I had a new sub=30$ poll for fun...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm really having a hard time gauging the SEED based on everyone else's comments. To my ears it is very mid-bass focused with early roll off. Sub-bass lacking for sure. Definitely not my cup of tea. Mids come across slightly recessed the whole way through and lightly veiled, with a bit of a rise in the upper mids. Not getting any of the peaks and aggressiveness Captain Igor of Head-fi Ban Town mentions. Treble is also downplayed quite a lot with limited extension/emphasis. Detail and texturing top to bottom is just okay. Could be better, could be worse. Sound stage is nice though. Feels like you're sitting back from the performance. They actually fall into the same category as the Massdrop X NuForce EDC for me. An easygoing sound and a good daily driver but you'll want to swap to something else when it comes time for critical listening. Overall I think it's just fine, but not class leading in any way.



Yeah, but at 50$ you enter a very critic zone were competition is ultra high....the sound you decribe really don't appeal me, but its just me and I will not try them thats all. I'm harsh with them cause i'm afraid the go away from sound value perspective and go for lookers with average sound instead. I always try to put myself in the skin of somebody that do not have a big IEM collection and when he go up in price think to get big sound improvment, not just construction. As well, for H3, there were an agressive reviews sample ''hype train'' that I feel can mislead real consumers....H3 promise way more than it deliver, a shame really, but sure it have some qualities, just that even the qualities sound clumsy IMO.


----------



## gslashg

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Already done bro. 5 minutes ago.
> 
> As well, I had a new sub=30$ poll for fun...



Where can I see that poll?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, now I m getting an urge to get zs10

I am having a feeling that this is something serious. Spec and driver spacing is well done.. Balanced armature are pushed back and have bigv tube to balance the peak.

10mm drivers are upgraded too.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Already done bro. 5 minutes ago.
> 
> As well, I had a new sub=30$ poll for fun...



How long will the poll be up?  I cannot vote until I do more listening.  

Also, about the other thing... I believe we have been told that AK is also part of the W store.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, but* at 50$ you enter a very critic zone were competition is ultra high*....the sound you decribe really don't appeal me, but its just me and I will not try them thats all. I'm harsh with them cause i'm afraid the go away from sound value perspective and go for lookers with average sound instead. I always try to put myself in the skin of somebody that do not have a big IEM collection and when he go up in price think to get big sound improvment, not just construction. As well, for H3, there were an agressive reviews sample ''hype train'' that I feel can mislead real consumers....H3 promise way more than it deliver, a shame really, but sure it have some qualities, just that even the qualities sound clumsy IMO.



I very much agree. The sound I described doesn't really appeal to me either, haha, but I still think it's a decent earphone for what they're asking. While sound quality is undoubtedly the priority factor, for something tuned like the SEED, safely unoffensive, I tend to shift a bit more weight to other factors. They not likely to blow away anyone their their sound quality, so they had better do the rest of it right. That they do for me. They've got the looks down, something Kinera does very well. They've got great ergonomics and a good cable (even better once they have replaced all the ones affected by the blackening issue). Everything is of good quality and the signature combined with strong isolation works well outdoors where lots of earphones that sound great in quiet areas falter; hence why its a good daily driver imo. They're not really the sort of earphone I can see taking off with the Head-fi crowd, but for "normal" people? They'd be awesome. I could see them selling like crazy if you could find them readily available in Best Buy and big box retail stores like that.

Yeah, I don't think all the 5 star reviews helped the H3 at all. That set a stupidly high bar. I think the 4 star reviews at the time were warranted, but have recently gone in and dropped mine to 3.5 to reflect my changing thoughts on it compared to more recent earphones at similar and lower prices that outperform it. Actually went through and lowered scores on quite a few of my older reviews. Yet another reason why I don't use a scoring system on my blog, haha. It's a pain in the @$$ to try and keep scores up-to-date.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> I very much agree. The sound I described doesn't really appeal to me either, haha, but I still think it's a decent earphone for what they're asking. While sound quality is undoubtedly the priority factor, for something tuned like the SEED, safely unoffensive, I tend to shift a bit more weight to other factors. They not likely to blow away anyone their their sound quality, so they had better do the rest of it right. That they do for me. They've got the looks down, something Kinera does very well. They've got great ergonomics and a good cable (even better once they have replaced all the ones affected by the blackening issue). Everything is of good quality and the signature combined with strong isolation works well outdoors where lots of earphones that sound great in quiet areas falter; hence why its a good daily driver imo. They're not really the sort of earphone I can see taking off with the Head-fi crowd, but for "normal" people? They'd be awesome. I could see them selling like crazy if you could find them readily available in Best Buy and big box retail stores like that.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think all the 5 star reviews helped the H3 at all. That set a stupidly high bar. I think the 4 star reviews at the time were warranted, but have recently gone in and dropped mine to 3.5 to reflect my changing thoughts on it compared to more recent earphones at similar and lower prices that outperform it. Actually went through and lowered scores on quite a few of my older reviews. Yet another reason why I don't use a scoring system on my blog, haha. It's a pain in the @$$ to try and keep scores up-to-date.



Oh, interesting, thats what I call integrity, should do that too for some headphones (Edifier) and IEM (Xiaomi)....more you listen to different one more you can weight the overall value. 
For Kinera, I understand your point, but i never go to Best Buy cause I feel everything is overpriced there, Fiio being an exception About construction, always repeat its impressive, don't know why but it tend to promess me better sound too when a IEM is seriously built, still, I will always have an eye open for futur Kinera products, and if a praise about the sound look fondamentaly truth, will give them a chance for sure. The next H3 plus or Pro or whatever will be very important in my judgment. Hum, think I will finally write a fast review about H3 if I have time....cause it look like they are not defect and thats the sound even if there some slight bass distortion time to time.


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 7, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> ....To my ears it is very mid-bass focused with early roll off. Sub-bass lacking for sure. ......Mids come across slightly recessed the whole way through and lightly veiled, with a bit of a rise in the upper mids. Not getting any of the peaks and aggressiveness Captain Igor of Head-fi Ban Town mentions. Treble is also downplayed quite a lot with limited extension/emphasis. Detail and texturing top to bottom is just okay. Could be better, could be worse. Sound stage is nice though. Feels like you're sitting back from the performance..... An easygoing sound and a good daily driver but you'll want to swap to something else when it comes time for critical listening. Overall I think it's just fine, but not class leading in any way.



Sounds like a slight variation of the ATE(ii) sound signature. Would that be accurate, B9?

They look great, but......been there done that......

A large number of people love the ATE(ii) sound signature but I prefer the ATR sound signature. 

For $50 I'd prefer a backup set of ZSR's in blue AND in white.....but what do I know.  

I haven't heard them (Kinera Seed), so......

It's possible that they could change my mind on this type of sound signature but ir's not probable because I know full well that I am a micro-detail and soundstage junkie. 

It's kind of like spotting a hot chick across the room. You proceed to make your way across the room and......oops.......that makeup. 

Hmmmm.....she looks fine......just not my cup of tea.


----------



## B9Scrambler

DocHoliday said:


> Sounds like a slight variation of the ATE(ii) sound signature. Would that be accurate, B9?
> 
> They look great, but......been there done that......
> 
> ...



Not sure where my ATE is unfortunately. Lost somewhere in my tote of earphones, haha. I also only have the original release version which may or may not sound the same as later models. 

Sound is along the lines of the ATR (v1) but with a thinner presentation, more sparkle up top, and less mid-bass. Clarity is better too. Actually, flipping between the two makes me appreciate the SEED a little more, haha. I'd personally take the KZ ZS6 and/or ZSR over the SEED, but they're more in line with my preferences; lots of sub-bass and elevated treble. Very much unlike the SEED.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 7, 2018)

Well...thats an ackward tips for the T2 but I try them anyway, and it was somekind of strange revelation....I just don't understand how the soundstage became enormous, sound warm a little but not in a displeasant way and bass gain a lot...but they pop up of my ears. Really can't find proper tips to fit well my ears cause I want one that will not have a smaller hole than nozzle....and the KZ wide bore didnt fit at all for me. You now know why I don't praise T2 as other, its a serious fitting issue for me.Will try to find smaller double fangle like these above....cause these one are so big it feel like a obese S.W.A.T team forcing my ears door and being stock in the doorway.

ABOU TIPS:
Its just incredible how much it can change the sound, and one thing to look is if the hole of tips match the one of nozzle so the air can flow properly to show real sounstage potential. For bass, it need to fit in ear hole perfectly so no air can pass anywhere, thickness of silicone can help too. Longer is the tips more it will darken the sound but perhaps improve layering and sounstage too. Memory foam kind of stole air but push fowards the details and high and can give thiger bass response to sloppy or to vibrant bass. We need a Tips DICTIONNARY!

PS: In fact, all my hope are in these one, but.....I just find one, too messy with tips. Really don't know where it came from....there super long and have a wide hole and quite thick silicone.


----------



## Slater

kp1821 said:


> What's is wrong with the w*****y. I have placed a few orders with them never had a problem. Am i missing something...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Never before have I thought a sticky was more needed



Not even sure stickies are even an option with the messaging platform HF uses.

In the mean time, it's now in my signature (which people can be referred to). Easy and done


----------



## Slater (Apr 7, 2018)

Hazard10 said:


> Isn't that a more concerning issue coz I guess they will be shipped directly after being manufactured without passing any QC tests?



TinAudio makes good stuff. The T2 wouldn't be as popular as it is if they didn't care about quality.

Why are you assuming QC tests aren't part of the manufacturing process?

I used to manufacture products. Every single one went through a QC process before ever leaving, no matter how back ordered the product was.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Not even sure stickies are even an option with the messaging platform HF uses.
> 
> In the mean time, it's now in my signature (which people can be referred to). Easy and done



Thanks for doing that.


----------



## HungryPanda

Like vocals, like the seed


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> could you take a photo that would show what you mean?  I am not seeing anything wrong.  No glue...



You would see it right around the shell where the two halves fit together.  Mine may have just been a 4:59 on Friday pair.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, DONE. 
TinAudio T2 are now come to life with these (unknow) tips. They are Marvelously detailed and airy, soundstage greatly expend, and there a sweet brilliance to treble that yep is slightly on the bright side but not in a too grainy way, really like the vocal now too, they expend better. Air between instrument is what impress me the must, they sure are not congested in this wide presentation. For instrumental music they are a supreme Gem, less so for electronic but bass is quite okay for jazz.


----------



## DocHoliday

B9Scrambler said:


> Not sure where my ATE is unfortunately. Lost somewhere in my tote of earphones, haha. I also only have the original release version which may or may not sound the same as later models.
> 
> Sound is along the lines of the ATR (v1) but with a thinner presentation, more sparkle up top, and less mid-bass. Clarity is better too. Actually, flipping between the two makes me appreciate the SEED a little more, haha. I'd personally take the KZ ZS6 and/or ZSR over the SEED, but they're more in line with my preferences; lots of sub-bass and elevated treble. Very much unlike the SEED.



Wow! 

You've convinced me! Haha

"Thinner presentation" and "more sparkle up top" than my ATR(i) sounds quite nice. Perhaps the SEED is  something I should get a hold of. It might be a great IEM for outdoor use and those 0.78mm cables could pull double duty with my matte-finished ZS3's.


 
Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, DONE.
> TinAudio T2 are now come to life with these (unknow) tips. They are Marvelously detailed and airy, soundstage greatly expend, and there a sweet brilliance to treble that yep is slightly on the bright side but not in a too grainy way, really like the vocal now too, they expend better. Air between instrument is what impress me the must, they sure are not congested in this wide presentation. For instrumental music they are a supreme Gem, less so for electronic but bass is quite okay for jazz.


Wow, I’m so looking forward to them now! Too bad they still have to produce my pair.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> Wow!
> 
> You've convinced me! Haha
> 
> ...



Wow, those are really good looking!

Didn't they literally just release the Seed? And they already have a 2nd gen version of it?


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> SO I wasn't excited at all about the new KINERA SEED, cause well, the H3 was a mess IMO You know, they begin in sub-50$ IEM world and take a new direction beging with 100$ H3 and now 50$ seed that is an hybrid like the BD005 that cost half the price. They got FASHION, but an Armani Housing can hide badly calibrate drivers....wich another time look like the case for the SEED as the Audiobudget review suggest:
> 
> https://audiobudget.com/product/Kinera/SEED
> 
> ...



It's like the Kinera Buds that they made with limited run a while a go. Not my cup of tea, even if many on the earbud forum love them. I guess that's the Kinera house sound signature. I'll just stick to Moondrop and TFZ then (and Tinaudio of course) 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well...thats an ackward tips for the T2 but I try them anyway, and it was somekind of strange revelation....I just don't understand how the soundstage became enormous, sound warm a little but not in a displeasant way and bass gain a lot...but they pop up of my ears. Really can't find proper tips to fit well my ears cause I want one that will not have a smaller hole than nozzle....and the KZ wide bore didnt fit at all for me. You now know why I don't praise T2 as other, its a serious fitting issue for me.Will try to find smaller double fangle like these above....cause these one are so big it feel like a obese S.W.A.T team forcing my ears door and being stock in the doorway.
> 
> ABOU TIPS:
> Its just incredible how much it can change the sound, and one thing to look is if the hole of tips match the one of nozzle so the air can flow properly to show real sounstage potential. For bass, it need to fit in ear hole perfectly so no air can pass anywhere, thickness of silicone can help too. Longer is the tips more it will darken the sound but perhaps improve layering and sounstage too. Memory foam kind of stole air but push fowards the details and high and can give thiger bass response to sloppy or to vibrant bass. We need a Tips DICTIONNARY!
> ...



Where do you buy that tips from? I think i need those


----------



## Bartig

chinmie said:


> It's like the Kinera Buds that they made with limited run a while a go. Not my cup of tea, even if many on the earbud forum love them. I guess that's the Kinera house sound signature. I'll just stick to Moondrop and TFZ then (and Tinaudio of course)
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy that tips from? I think i need those



I think you can get them from Mars.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> It's like the Kinera Buds that they made with limited run a while a go. Not my cup of tea, even if many on the earbud forum love them. I guess that's the Kinera house sound signature. I'll just stick to Moondrop and TFZ then (and Tinaudio of course)
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you buy that tips from? I think i need those


Hum, they came with the crappy QKZ OEM of Yamaha EPH100 (or is it the real one of my now gone EPH100 can't tell)...do some research can't find this crappy QKZ. Anyway, its barely unusable on must IEM, was impress it fit the T2, but the white biggie tips I use are a MUST but....where it came from can't tell. Even drinking a Dieu du Ciel (a black 9% beer with lot of cafeine in it) my brain work hard but can't find sorry! I just know it came too with a crappy IEM.

For Kinera, yep, I admit i'm harsh about them perhaps cause of their soundsignature idealogy....but i'm not the only one, read lot of peps that complaint about treble peaks on H3 so I don't understand why they will choose to keep this. But this is the same with ZS6 for me and lot of peps like them too. I'm very annoy by fowards and bright earbuds sound as well, this is why i'm incredible in love with the EMX500....should have buy 10 pair at 7$ at alisale...was dumb and buy nothing, feeling in control and not impulsive. Damn me!

What tips do you use with T2?


----------



## HungryPanda

RHA tips work well


----------



## vladstef

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, they came with the ****ty QKZ OEM of Yamaha EPH100 (or is it the real one of my now gone EPH100 can't tell)...do some research can't find this crappy QKZ. Anyway, its barely unusable on must IEM, was impress it fit the T2, but the white biggie tips I use are a MUST but....where it came from can't tell. Even drinking a Dieu du Ciel (a black 9% beer with lot of cafeine in it) my brain work hard but can't find sorry! I just know it came too with a ****ty IEM.
> 
> For Kinera, yep, I admit i'm harsh about them perhaps cause of their soundsignature idealogy....but i'm not the only one, read lot of peps that complaint about treble peaks on H3 so I don't understand why they will choose to keep this. But this is the same with ZS6 for me and lot of peps like them too. I'm very annoy by fowards and bright earbuds sound as well, this is why i'm incredible in love with the EMX500....should have buy 10 pair at 7$ at alisale...was dumb and buy nothing, feeling in control and not impulsive. Damn me!
> 
> What tips do you use with T2?



I wanna jump into this conversation because T2 is an awesome IEM that has a learning curve in terms of fitting which might throw some people away.

I like to use T2 with cheap soft foams found on ali. Their stock foams are way too hard and not durable (ali ones also get damaged over time, especially the front part which doesn't have harder core, but they are soft and comfy). It fixes the issue of falling out of ear due to no vacuum being created when used with silicone tips and I'd argue that they tame some of the harshness and actually improve sound.

People are saying that T2 is a bit bright and I'd agree but they are slightly harsh as well. The drivers are solid but I feel like it is missing a light tuning filter in the nozzle. I am keeping my pair stock but I did think about removing the mesh and putting some foam/sponge in the nozzle as I can see that drivers are not exposed (they have metal cover, can't really damage a thing).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

vladstef said:


> I wanna jump into this conversation because T2 is an awesome IEM that has a learning curve in terms of fitting which might throw some people away.
> 
> I like to use T2 with cheap soft foams found on ali. Their stock foams are way too hard and not durable (ali ones also get damaged over time, especially the front part which doesn't have harder core, but they are soft and comfy). It fixes the issue of falling out of ear due to no vacuum being created when used with silicone tips and I'd argue that they tame some of the harshness and actually improve sound.
> 
> People are saying that T2 is a bit bright and I'd agree but they are slightly harsh as well. The drivers are solid but I feel like it is missing a light tuning filter in the nozzle. I am keeping my pair stock but I did think about removing the mesh and putting some foam/sponge in the nozzle as I can see that drivers are not exposed (they have metal cover, can't really damage a thing).



I put some microtape on front hourins hole....but yes, they are a little on the bright side, not a 3H high volume listen for certain. Just change T2 for an earbuds right now for this personal reason ahah


----------



## B9Scrambler (Apr 7, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> Wow!
> 
> You've convinced me! Haha
> 
> ...



It's a good earphone. Not amazing, but that's okay. Not everything has to be totally kickass in every way, imo. Variety is nice. Also, the cable looks great with the ZS6. Since the SEED V1 I have isn't going to be reviewed, it only seemed right to snazz up a KZ with it's cable (sorry Kinera!).

 ​


----------



## Otto Motor

Hey, does anybody know these Pioneer SECL522K earphones? I could not find a decent review. They looked flimsy.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Wow, those are really good looking!
> 
> Didn't they literally just release the Seed? And they already have a 2nd gen version of it?



1st gen went out to only a select few and didn't go over well so they retuned and re-released. I personally like the 1st gen more, but retuning was a good idea. The current version is the better product.


----------



## DocHoliday

B9Scrambler said:


> It's a good earphone. Not amazing, but that's okay. Not everything has to be totally kickass in every way, imo. Variety is nice. Also, the cable looks great with the ZS6. Since the SEED V1 I have isn't going to be reviewed, it only seemed right to snazz up a KZ with it's cable (sorry Kinera!).
> 
> ​


Lover'ly! Looks like it was made for the ZS6.

Still haven't photographed my black ZS6; Only my red and green. 


 

 
Great photo, though. Inspires me to photograph mine but I'm waiting for an upgrade cable first.


----------



## oneula (Apr 7, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Allright, I guess I found a better set of tips for the DZAT DF-10. The KZ Starlines performed really well on here again, but I really want to keep them on my ZSR. The tips of the QCY QY8 also reduced some of the boominess. The solution that defeats the boominess and makes up room for the highs and mids however, are these ‘doublers’ from the Soundmagic E10. Jay!
> 
> I still like how warm the DF-10 sounds. I wouldn’t consider the soundstage large by any means though.



just finish a listening round  today of the T2, i8, Biggie/Smalls, Hibiki, Carbo Tenore, Cappuchino, and DF-10s

The DF-10s out of the box destroyed the Carbo Tenores and ED9s
A nice pairing with my 5.5 gen iPod Classic 

Those VE earbuds continue to blow my mind but the cappuchino seemed a litlle boomy today on the iPod

Listened to Scott Jarrett's "the image of you" (triangle/cymbal/guitar)  and "miles of sea" (guitar/drums) from his Without Rhyme or Reason in apple lossless

the DF-10s are another nice discovery perfect for relaxing in an easy chair

Also the only kit that included a wood pen and mini journal which I found puzzling


----------



## Slater

Some killer deals on KZ IEMs: https://www.dhgate.com/store/category/earphone/19858469-ff8080814a2e9aa1014a3ed354160cd4.html

I've always wanted to hear the ED12 (reported as meh), so I figured here's my chance for under $3 (I'll just mod it if I don't like it, as ED12 uses a good driver). Also picked up some other goodies, including another pair of ZSRs. The carbon ZST is a great price too. No clue if the ZS5 is v1 or v2, and no clue if the ZS1 is v1 or v2. Please direct all such questions to the seller.

_Disclaimer: I've ordered many things from dhgate, and never had a single problem. However, I have *not* ordered anything from *this* particular seller. If this seller turns out to be shady (as the prices seem too good to be true), I will just take it up with dhgate and/or Visa. Just like everything on every website, you are an adult so buy at your own risk (in other words, don't complain to me).
_
Also, as an added bonus, here's a few cool tracks to listen to while you are checking out the KZs above. The tracks are free, and can even be downloaded (for free) as lossless wav files (which you can then convert to flac or mp3 or whatever):


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> It's a good earphone. Not amazing, but that's okay. Not everything has to be totally kickass in every way, imo. Variety is nice. Also, the cable looks great with the ZS6. Since the SEED V1 I have isn't going to be reviewed, it only seemed right to snazz up a KZ with it's cable (sorry Kinera!).
> 
> ​


Problem is slight variations ( less performance ) would make you not wanting to pick it up and you'd actually use it when you're travelling and pray it get lost or some defective that will kick in


----------



## chinmie (Apr 8, 2018)

Bartig said:


> I think you can get them from Mars.



Thanks, I'll contact my friend John Carter then 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, they came with the ****ty QKZ OEM of Yamaha EPH100 (or is it the real one of my now gone EPH100 can't tell)...do some research can't find this crappy QKZ. Anyway, its barely unusable on must IEM, was impress it fit the T2, but the white biggie tips I use are a MUST but....where it came from can't tell. Even drinking a Dieu du Ciel (a black 9% beer with lot of cafeine in it) my brain work hard but can't find sorry! I just know it came too with a ****ty IEM.
> 
> For Kinera, yep, I admit i'm harsh about them perhaps cause of their soundsignature idealogy....but i'm not the only one, read lot of peps that complaint about treble peaks on H3 so I don't understand why they will choose to keep this. But this is the same with ZS6 for me and lot of peps like them too. I'm very annoy by fowards and bright earbuds sound as well, this is why i'm incredible in love with the EMX500....should have buy 10 pair at 7$ at alisale...was dumb and buy nothing, feeling in control and not impulsive. Damn me!
> 
> What tips do you use with T2?



I use the Spinfit with them if i want slightly tamed treble or wide bore if i want the treble full blast
I also taped the vent with micropore to raise the midbass slightly. 
This T2 is a pain, because i really like the sound but the fitting is tricky. If it has horrible sound then my life would be easier .. Just toss it to the bin.. 



vladstef said:


> People are saying that T2 is a bit bright and I'd agree but they are slightly harsh as well. The drivers are solid but I feel like it is missing a light tuning filter in the nozzle. I am keeping my pair stock but I did think about removing the mesh and putting some foam/sponge in the nozzle as I can see that drivers are not exposed (they have metal cover, can't really damage a thing).



Use a smaller bore tips or use earbud foams on the tips to reduce a bit of treble


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Can anybody tell the difference between trn v20 and niceHCK bro


----------



## handwander

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Can anybody tell the difference between trn v20 and niceHCK bro


Only have the V20 so no comment.

Also this is cheating since it's over $100, but maybe a rare nicehck model for this board just came in, the DT300.


----------



## gslashg

handwander said:


> Only have the V20 so no comment.
> 
> Also this is cheating since it's over $100, but maybe a rare nicehck model for this board just came in, the DT300.



Interested in this. I wonder how they sound.


----------



## handwander

gslashg said:


> Interested in this. I wonder how they sound.


Will be waiting a day or two to test them out as I wanted to order some new spinfit tips, since no tips I have fit this nozzle size (it's the thin Shure size).


----------



## earplug

Slater said:


> Some killer deals on KZ IEMs: https://www.dhgate.com/store/category/earphone/19858469-ff8080814a2e9aa1014a3ed354160cd4.html




The prices went back up while I was adding to cart. I was too slow. Oh well. Thanks anyway for sharing that.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Tried niceHCK ebx.....

Damm, these earbuds blew everything.

Came like storm, annihilated all earbuds and many iem

Bass doesn't roll off like normal earbuds, it just goes and goes in extension till it reach sub frequency.

Mids are fantastic

And treble is like open back realism.


----------



## CoiL (Apr 8, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Nymphonomaniac
> we need @CoiL sensei here...
> he can improve the HD381 quality (well we only need mmcx or 2pin connector)


Will try my best!  Which version should I get first?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Will try my best!  Which version should I get first?




Well HD381 is consumer model with good bass, HD381F is flat response with mids a little laid back and treble to much coherent in music that it sounds a little anaemic, but a great flat response, something like ER4xr but with huge soundstage(compared to ER4's)

HD381B is HD381 with elevated treble, making a slight V shape.


HD381- L shape
HD381f - neutral with 3dB boost on mid Bass and sub bass
HD381b - v shape without sibilance.


They are dirt cheap under 20$


Only thing stopping these iem is....

Build quality and lack of isolation

To
@CoiL sensei......


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Will try my best!  Which version should I get first?


----------



## loomisjohnson (Apr 8, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well HD381 is consumer model with good bass, HD381F is flat response with mids a little laid back and treble to much coherent in music that it sounds a little anaemic, but a great flat response, something like ER4xr but with huge soundstage(compared to ER4's)
> 
> HD381B is HD381 with elevated treble, making a slight V shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> Problem is slight variations ( less performance ) would make you not wanting to pick it up and you'd actually use it when you're travelling and pray it get lost or some defective that will kick in



Not sure what you're referring to, sorry.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Tried niceHCK ebx.....
> 
> Damm, these earbuds blew everything.
> 
> ...



Got these (kind of) in my ears right now. Really struggle to get good fit....i feel the EBX are VERY source dependant, they are wonderfull with my Xduoo XD-05, little less so with the Xduoo X20 wich I use right now with balanced cable,  Yep, mids are fantastic as well as layering and soundstage, there something about classical guitar and instrumental that have great highs sparkle and decay to it too, yeah, sometime they really blow my mind too! Right now I try some Bjork (Utopia) to test bass with vocal, bass for me lack roundness and impact but is well controled and hearable and never bloat anything, comparing them to hum MX500 they feel extremely more open and balanced, as well as more mids fowards, MX500 feel quite boomy now. 
Hum, back about fitting, I think they are THINKED to be wear over ear for best sound performance as soud feel less distant this way and bass gain little body. Hum, Quite a fascinating earbuds to say the least


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 8, 2018)

Was talking to the support of Tin Audio asking if they had any suggestions on how to make the T2 less fatiguing. They said that i should use them as they are out of the box. So no much luck there. However i asked them about the T3 and the agent replied that they are under development along with the T5 and a HiFi bluetooth. They have an audio engineer with many years of experience who has made the T2 and also develops the T3. The estimate is to be in the market in the next 2-3 months no estimate about the rest.  Also without asking he said that they had lots of orders recently on the T2 and there are delays.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 8, 2018)

Loose connection on one earpiece of the T2. Have to rotate cable into the right connection to get sound. There is nothing visibly wrong and the same issue prevails with another cable. Item had been ordered on 11th Nov. 2017 from NiceHCK store and was received on 27th Nov. Let's see what the seller will do.


----------



## Bartig

kp1821 said:


> Was talking to the support of Tin Audio asking if they had any suggestions on how to make the T2 less fatiguing. They said that i should use them as they are out of the box. So no much luck there. However i asked them about the T3 and the agent replied that they are under development along with the T5 and a HiFi bluetooth. They have an audio engineer with many years of experience who has made the T2 and also develops the T3. The estimate is to be in the market in the next 2-3 months no estimate about the rest.  Also without asking he said that they had lots of orders recently on the T2 and they are delays.


Cool! :-D


----------



## B9Scrambler (Apr 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Loose connection on one earpiece of the T2. Have to rotate cable into the right connection to get sound. There is nothing visibly wrong and the same issue prevails with another cable. Item had been ordered on 11th Nov. 2017 from Nice HCK store and was received on 27th Nov. Let's see what the seller will do.



That's MMCX for ya.


----------



## Otto Motor

The Tinaudio T2 also chewed up the cable of the UE900S: here we have the downside of detachable cables...loose contacts and break-offs.
I hope this is not a general problem with MMCX contacts. Picture this happens to some really expensive iems.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Loose connection on one earpiece of the T2. Have to rotate cable into the right connection to get sound. There is nothing visibly wrong and the same issue prevails with another cable. Item had been ordered on 11th Nov. 2017 from Nice HCK store and was received on 27th Nov. Let's see what the seller will do.



It happen time to time with my NiceHCK EBX, but less violently....i'm confuse about that as well....did you try to push hard and screw it. I guess so...and blow and all intuitive ''must save this shyt'' stuff.
HCK is very collaborative, I don't think you will have problem. Your video is very explicit.
For my EBX I will contact him if it became very invasive. This is one thing I don't like about MMCX connection....feel this type of thing happen less with 2pin.

Hum, yeah, MMCX can be problematic for sure, especially with to tigh connection one, I break a **** UE custom because it was too hard to disconnect it break it and do connection issue. We must be very cautious about disconnection this cable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum, and by the way, its confirm, they will change the drivers of Z5000 in next version....

Who know can be for the best but


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> The Tinaudio T2 also chewed up the cable of the UE900S: here we have the downside of detachable cables...loose contacts and break-offs.
> I hope this is not a general problem with MMCX contacts. Picture this happens to some really expensive iems.



The risk people pay for wanting everything with a removable cable. It has it's advantages, but also disadvantages like this.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum, and by the way, its confirm, they will change the drivers of Z5000 in next version....
> 
> Who know can be for the best but



Glad I didn't order them. I only wanted them for the Tesla drivers. Guess that leaves the ibasso IT01.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The risk people pay for wanting everything with a removable cable. It has it's advantages, but also disadvantages like this.



I prefer non removable on iems and buds IF the cable is nice.



Slater said:


> Glad I didn't order them. I only wanted them for the Tesla drivers. Guess that leaves the ibasso IT01.



Why have you not gotten that yet?


----------



## zazaboy (Apr 8, 2018)

@Nymphonomaniac do you think its worth a try for the tennmak dulcimer.. for bassheads.. or do you think the z5000 is better with bass what u think? shall I skip the tennmak dulcimer?


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> It happen time to time with my NiceHCK EBX, but less violently....i'm confuse about that as well....did you try to push hard and screw it. I guess so...and blow and all intuitive ''must save this shyt'' stuff.
> HCK is very collaborative, I don't think you will have problem. Your video is very explicit.
> For my EBX I will contact him if it became very invasive. This is one thing I don't like about MMCX connection....feel this type of thing happen less with 2pin.
> 
> Hum, yeah, MMCX can be problematic for sure, especially with to tigh connection one, I break a **** UE custom because it was too hard to disconnect it break it and do connection issue. We must be very cautious about disconnection this cable.



I used the contact cleaner from the UE900S but it made no difference. I looked at it with a x30 magnifier and can't see anything wrong with it or different tom the other earpiece. Maybe it is oxidization. You notice the free cable that has not become greener in Calgary's arid climate. 

Anyway, would be frightening if this happened to a $1200 iem. If the MMCX contacts are a risk, Slater, I hope the benefits outweigh it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zazaboy said:


> @Nymphonomaniac do you think its worth a try for the tennmak dulcimer.. for bassheads.. or do you think the z5000 is better with bass what u think? shall I skip the tennmak dulcimer?


Mids are more recessed with the Dulcimer and they got less microdetails and smaller soundstage, I know they are bassy....but as i'm not home can't compare both, ''just'' have Z5000, ZSR, 6in1, T2, ZS5V1, EMX500, Pt15, EBX, Portapro and VIDO with me.
I like the dulcimer but feel there better stuff in 20$ range these days. Perhaps you should try the NiceHCK BRO instead.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I prefer non removable on iems and buds IF the cable is nice.
> 
> Why have you not gotten that yet?



I had a few full-size headphones I wanted to get 1st.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I had a few full-size headphones I wanted to get 1st.



...a few...hmmmm...

I think I have reached my end game with headphones with that last purchase.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Otto Motor said:


> Loose connection on one earpiece of the T2. Have to rotate cable into the right connection to get sound. There is nothing visibly wrong and the same issue prevails with another cable. Item had been ordered on 11th Nov. 2017 from NiceHCK store and was received on 27th Nov. Let's see what the seller will do.




Oof, I had a similar problem with my Tin Audio T2 as well (which I also bought on 11.11), but for both earpieces. Neither of the connectors are loose, but I still have to twist the cables like you do to get sound. First noticed this issue with the stock cable and then with 4 different (dirt cheap) replacement cables. Will hopefully try said cables with the other IEMs I've purchased during the anniversary sale soon enough to check where the problem lies... when they actually ship .-.

Because the product took a whopping 4 months to arrive, the seller (NiceHCK) refunded my money before the thing even arrived... which kinda sucks, now that I think about it. But yeah I agree with Nymphonomaniac; you shouldn't have much of a problem getting a refund from that particular seller, especially since you have proof of your problem. Good luck!!


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@Slater you can take Tesla z5000 now from hotfi. The newers producing,  maybe in 2 weeks there will be none of the v1 of z5000


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> ...a few...hmmmm...
> 
> I think I have reached my end game with headphones with that last purchase.



1More?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 8, 2018)

*Heart surgery on earpiece with loose MMCX connection
*
Got a tip to tighten the inner ring in the earpiece carefully with pointed tweezers. Went through the whole house in order to find an originally packaged pair that must have been there unused for 15 years. Performed initial surgery and improved the contact. With a bit of patience, I may fix it completely.

It was obvious that the culprit was the earpiece and not the cable as another cable didn't work better either. When the sound in the one earpiece dropped out, I either pulled on the cable or rotated it in order to get the electrical contact/sound back. In the end, it was a purely mechanical problem.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Team:
Recommendations for a cheap (<$20) MCMX cable with mic? Preferably silver without memory cable?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Mids are more recessed with the Dulcimer and they got less microdetails and smaller soundstage, I know they are bassy....but as i'm not home can't compare both, ''just'' have Z5000, ZSR, 6in1, T2, ZS5V1, EMX500, Pt15, EBX, Portapro and VIDO with me.
> I like the dulcimer but feel there better stuff in 20$ range these days. Perhaps you should try the NiceHCK BRO instead.


haven't though about the dulcimer in awhile, but it is (to my ears) the best tenmakk and a great bassheadish iem--other than a narrowish soundstage i can't really find fault with it


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> Team:
> Recommendations for a cheap (<$20) MCMX cable with mic? Preferably silver without memory cable?



The Bro would fit the bill, bro


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> 1More?



No...that was acquired in a trade with my husband around Christmas time.  He had already had it for several months.  You can see my newest one in the link below..on the stand Ingot especially for it.  You can see the top of the 1More headband hanging on a hook at the bottom of the photo.

I have had this for 2 weeks...Amazon Warehouse.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/onk...pping-march-2016.793885/page-16#post-14143395


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> Team:
> Recommendations for a cheap (<$20) MCMX cable with mic? Preferably silver without memory cable?


I ordered this one but can't tell how good it is as it has not arrived yer:
https://goo.gl/vSmH3A


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> No...that was acquired in a trade with my husband around Christmas time.  He had already had it for several months.  You can see my newest one in the link below..on the stand Ingot especially for it.  You can see the top of the 1More headband hanging on a hook at the bottom of the photo.
> 
> I have had this for 2 weeks...Amazon Warehouse.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/onk...pping-march-2016.793885/page-16#post-14143395



Oh, I'm jealous. If I had that, it would be an endgame for me as well 

Supposed to be an evolved version of my favorite headphone (Fidelio X2).


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Oh, I'm jealous. If I had that, it would be an endgame for me as well
> 
> Supposed to be an evolved version of my favorite headphone (Fidelio X2).



It has a flat cable you know. Do you like my headphone stand?  Someone had written Purple Head on the box in big letters. Wonder if the delivery guy saw that..lol.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> It has a flat cable you know. Do you like my headphone stand?  Someone had written Purple Head on the box in big letters. Wonder if the delivery guy saw that..lol.



I would make an exception to my noodle cable policy for the A800 

Yes, I love the headphone stand. You should show it off on the headphone stand thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread.249671/


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I would make an exception to my noodle cable policy for the A800
> 
> Yes, I love the headphone stand. You should show it off on the headphone stand thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread.249671/



Those are DIY.  I ordered mine through Amazon


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Those are DIY.  I ordered mine through Amazon



Mah, it's still a place to show it off. Just stick it on a wood base or cutting board and take a photo - boom DIY headphone stand 

BTW, do you have a link on Amazon?


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 9, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> *Heart surgery on earpiece with loose MMCX connection
> *
> Got a tip to tighten the inner ring in the earpiece carefully with pointed tweezers. Went through the whole house in order to find an originally packaged pair that must have been there unused for 15 years. Performed initial surgery and improved the contact. With a bit of patience, I may fix it completely.
> 
> It was obvious that the culprit was the earpiece and not the cable as another cable didn't work better either. When the sound in the one earpiece dropped out, I either pulled on the cable or rotated it in order to get the electrical contact/sound back. In the end, it was a purely mechanical problem.




Sorry for my brother to access the account

*whistle*

@Nymphonomaniac


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well...thats an ackward tips for the T2 but I try them anyway, and it was somekind of strange revelation....I just don't understand how the soundstage became enormous, sound warm a little but not in a displeasant way and bass gain a lot...but they pop up of my ears. Really can't find proper tips to fit well my ears cause I want one that will not have a smaller hole than nozzle....and the KZ wide bore didnt fit at all for me. You now know why I don't praise T2 as other, its a serious fitting issue for me.Will try to find smaller double fangle like these above....cause these one are so big it feel like a obese S.W.A.T team forcing my ears door and being stock in the doorway.
> 
> ABOU TIPS:
> Its just incredible how much it can change the sound, and one thing to look is if the hole of tips match the one of nozzle so the air can flow properly to show real sounstage potential. For bass, it need to fit in ear hole perfectly so no air can pass anywhere, thickness of silicone can help too. Longer is the tips more it will darken the sound but perhaps improve layering and sounstage too. Memory foam kind of stole air but push fowards the details and high and can give thiger bass response to sloppy or to vibrant bass. We need a Tips DICTIONNARY!
> ...


 
Maybe they are hifiman tips ? My re-400 came with one that's similar to that white one.


----------



## paulindss

Went out to search for informations if this superlux iem.

And found a review of HD381 in here. Maybe they are a hidden gem ?
I'am curious to try the hd381F after reading this

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/superlux-hd381-series-mini-review-comparisons.493052/

They beated some serious iem's in the ears of the reviewer.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 8, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well...thats an ackward tips for the T2 but I try them anyway, and it was somekind of strange revelation....I just don't understand how the soundstage became enormous, sound warm a little but not in a displeasant way and bass gain a lot...but they pop up of my ears. Really can't find proper tips to fit well my ears cause I want one that will not have a smaller hole than nozzle....and the KZ wide bore didnt fit at all for me. You now know why I don't praise T2 as other, its a serious fitting issue for me.Will try to find smaller double fangle like these above....cause these one are so big it feel like a obese S.W.A.T team forcing my ears door and being stock in the doorway.
> 
> ABOU TIPS:
> Its just incredible how much it can change the sound, and one thing to look is if the hole of tips match the one of nozzle so the air can flow properly to show real sounstage potential. For bass, it need to fit in ear hole perfectly so no air can pass anywhere, thickness of silicone can help too. Longer is the tips more it will darken the sound but perhaps improve layering and sounstage too. Memory foam kind of stole air but push fowards the details and high and can give thiger bass response to sloppy or to vibrant bass. We need a Tips DICTIONNARY!
> ...






That monstrous tip works better than the older one i was using. The T2 is big, and with a small tip the body do the work of sealing the sound and do It poorly. The biger and thicker tips broters me. Double flanges annoys me. But these above feels like a small tip on the ear. The second part Seals the sound so the the shell don't bother the ear.


----------



## Otto Motor

zazaboy said:


> shall I skip the tennmak dulcimer?


Yes!


----------



## Otto Motor

SomeEntityThing said:


> Oof, I had a similar problem with my Tin Audio T2 as well (which I also bought on 11.11), but for both earpieces. *Neither of the connectors are loose, but I still have to twist the cables like you do to get sound.* ...Good luck!!


Well, the connectors are as tight as a Scotsman, it is the connections as such, i.e. their fit. That's why tightening the inner ring inside the earpiece with tweezers improves the contact. The issue is that the female connectors inside the earpieces are not sturdy enough.


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto is celebrating *reaching 500 posts*. As a (relatively new) Canadian, I apologize to all of you for my humour.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Went out to search for informations if this superlux iem.
> 
> And found a review of HD381 in here. Maybe they are a hidden gem ?
> I'am curious to try the hd381F after reading this
> ...



Bro.....I rave about the Superlux hardcore there like 1 or 2 years ago. And the fact I still have them proof its a KEEPER!
I revier the HD381 here:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/superlux-hd-381.14581/reviews#review-16131

And they are in the reference list 11-20$ as well

Another time: one of the must underatted gem in chifi. Wich is strange with the praise superlux got for there headphones...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto Motor said:


> Otto is celebrating *reaching 500 posts*. As a (relatively new) Canadian, I apologize to all of you for my humour.


Did your chirurgy work and solve the issue?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Maybe they are hifiman tips ? My re-400 came with one that's similar to that white one.


Nope, I do not have any HF man IEM.....but if they are exactly the sam, well, people will know where to find them cause I don't! Did you try them on the T2? This Double fangle you show didnt work for me. The other one was quite impressive but t'was like having antenna going out of my ears, was afraid to hit people on the street with the T2 wearing that. Just don't go deep in ear canal...wrong size I think.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 8, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nope, I do not have any HF man IEM.....but if they are exactly the sam, well, people will know where to find them cause I don't! Did you try them on the T2? This Double fangle you show didnt work for me. The other one was quite impressive but t'was like having antenna going out of my ears, was afraid to hit people on the street with the T2 wearing that. Just don't go deep in ear canal...wrong size I think.



No they aren't the same. Just similar. Not that similar to be realistic



From the right to the left. The older tip i was using. The two HF. And the New double flange from HF that i am using now.

The First one did'nt suited me well but the Second was pretty confortable. They are soft. I keep with that Double flange because they Will Seal more outside noise and i will be able to listen for T2 safer and better on the bus. Altought the Second one is more confortable.



Edit: I think i will reach george gearbest for some sale on the HD381F, some of us could appreciate that and bring the iem to the center of the debate again...


----------



## Otto Motor

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did your chirurgy work and solve the issue?


To some extent...it got better. I then went shopping and will tackle it some other time.


----------



## snip3r77

zazaboy said:


> @Nymphonomaniac do you think its worth a try for the tennmak dulcimer.. for bassheads.. or do you think the z5000 is better with bass what u think? shall I skip the tennmak dulcimer?


You can try the tennmak pro. It's warm and it's bassy.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 9, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Well, the connectors are as tight as a Scotsman



Hmmmm...the Scotsman that I know is very generous...maybe too generous


----------



## zazaboy

I need to update my impressions about yersen fen-2000 .. after some eqing again..sound signature is very good...  they have good bass and good mdis...  they are pretty good for the price.. they are ok


----------



## HiFindersKeepers (Apr 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> The T5 is too new - it literally just came out.
> 
> I can give you a basic idea based on the T4S though, as they are 90% similar. Lemme know if you are interested in a comparison with the T4S.



Sorry if I missed it, but yes, I definitely would be interested in a compirason. Was going back and forth between buying a T4S and a Bluedio T5 during the anniversary sale but ended up buying IEMs in the end instead.

I read good things about T4S but not sure whether trustworthy sources... T5 should be - according to promo material - more capable of noise-cancellation, but am quite interested in (expected) sound difference as well... But there's a risk of buying a brand-new product of course. Newer isn't always better.... Gonna fly across the Atlantic for the first time this Summer so a good over-the-ear-headset would be awesome - if possible with active noise cancellation, but mostly it should be great to listen to and right now I'm trying to see whether the sub 50 dollars category would have an option for me . So any notes on these two headphones and their differences would be much appreciated.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 9, 2018)

I am confused.  T5? I have the new Memt T5 in my ears right now.  Arrived a few hours ago.  I assume you meant a different T5.

The only thing I ordered from the anniversary sale.


----------



## HiFindersKeepers

mbwilson111 said:


> I am confused.  T5? I have the new Memt T5 in my ears right now.  Arrived a few hours ago.  I assume you meant a different T5.



Apologies, Bluedio T5. Will edit the post. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 9, 2018)

Tinaudio T2 WARRANTY info: the downside of buying from China. What they suggest is actually reasonable...but it would take at least 1/2 year to have the earpiece back.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 9, 2018)

Slater said:


> Mah, it's still a place to show it off. Just stick it on a wood base or cutting board and take a photo - boom DIY headphone stand
> 
> BTW, do you have a link on Amazon?



Seems that I bought the last purple one.  Here is a link to the red one.  There are several colors..and you can find some that look like skulls.  I could have bought directly from Amp3 but Amazon prime was faster!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMP3-Luxur...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3V7C6CNV9RJZYRR5EADQ

A photo of one of the shull stands.  Too gruesome for me!


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 9, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> haven't though about the dulcimer in awhile, but it is (to my ears) the best tenmakk and a great bassheadish iem--other than a narrowish soundstage i can't really find fault with it


The good old Tennmak Dulcimer. I pulled them out yesterday. The excel in resolution and layering (instrument placement is spectacular for this cheapo) and they have a good punch and lots of life in them. Bass is strong, mid/vocals could be a bit more forward, and the treble is on the limit to getting fatiguing (for my ears).  They are overall surprisingly mature sounding and fun. The red design with the spaghetti cable is certainly interesting.

There must have been a hype about them before my days. Certainly a steal at $15 CAD.

I must have gotten Gearbest' last pair ever in late 2016.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Hmmmm...the Scotsman that I know is very generous...maybe too generous


That's actually my personal experience, too. Very generous people in the northern Highlands.


----------



## Otto Motor

zazaboy said:


> I need to update my impressions about yersen fen-2000 .. after some eqing again..sound signature is very good...  they have good bass and good mdis...  they are pretty good for the price.. they are ok


Very good = pretty good for the price = ok. ??? Need eq-ing to sound like that? I knew they were not for me .


----------



## ruckus1027

paulindss said:


> Went out to search for informations if this superlux iem.
> 
> And found a review of HD381 in here. Maybe they are a hidden gem ?
> I'am curious to try the hd381F after reading this
> ...



I'm also a huge HD381F fan.  Superlux's HD381 and 668B were my first foray into the acurate/flat/detailed sound signature and got me hooked.  For a long time 381F was the only IEM I used, it was that good (especially for the price).

They finally broke about a year ago and I have found some newer stuff that I think does what's good about the 381 a little bit better.  IDK if you've heard of the ASK/ASY headphones.  They're quite good and I believe is cheaper than 381s, though some would argue that they look cheesy, but I don't care too much about that.

Mainly, I felt like the 381 would "break" up a little in the higher registers or more intricate trebbly stuff, it almost sounds like it's clipping (but these are not at high audio levels and would happen even with amp). 





paulindss said:


> That monstrous tip works better than the older one i was using. The T2 is big, and with a small tip the body do the work of sealing the sound and do It poorly. The biger and thicker tips broters me. Double flanges annoys me. But these above feels like a small tip on the ear. The second part Seals the sound so the the shell don't bother the ear.



Have you looked into Tennmak Whirlwind/Turbo tips for the T2?  It's my go to IEM right now, but was battling fitment issue until the Whirlwind tips.


----------



## Otto Motor

ruckus1027 said:


> Have you looked into Tennmak Whirlwind/Turbo tips for the T2?  It's my go to IEM right now, but was battling fitment issue until the Whirlwind tips.



I have. The whirlwind have wide bores that make the T2 too bright for my gusto.


----------



## maxxevv

mbwilson111 said:


> Seems that I bought the last purple one.  Here is a link to the red one.  There are several colors..and you can find some that look like skulls.  I could have bought directly from Amp3 but Amazon prime was faster!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMP3-Luxur...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3V7C6CNV9RJZYRR5EADQ
> 
> A photo of one of the shull stands.  Too gruesome for me!



All these look interesting and all but they are not the best way to store headphones in my opinion though. Keep those pads constantly compressed is not going to do them good though.


----------



## mbwilson111

maxxevv said:


> All these look interesting and all but they are not the best way to store headphones in my opinion though. Keep those pads constantly compressed is not going to do them good though.



Depends on the headphones and how they sit on it.  I know waht you mean though.  Finding the right case, stand or hook can be tricky.


----------



## riffrafff

mbwilson111 said:


> Seems that I bought the last purple one.  Here is a link to the red one.  There are several colors..and you can find some that look like skulls.  I could have bought directly from Amp3 but Amazon prime was faster!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMP3-Luxur...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3V7C6CNV9RJZYRR5EADQ
> 
> A photo of one of the shull stands.  Too gruesome for me!




"This item does not ship to the United States."

Okay, now I'm bummin'.


----------



## mbwilson111

riffrafff said:


> "This item does not ship to the United States."
> 
> Okay, now I'm bummin'.



do a search and find some usa links...


----------



## ruckus1027

Otto Motor said:


> I have. The whirlwind have wide bores that make the T2 too bright for my gusto.



Fair enough.  

Though personally, I did enjoy the sound more with the wider bore, to my ear it filled out the bottom end to have a more impactful bass (which makes sense, as I now have an actual seal).


----------



## paulindss (Apr 9, 2018)

ruckus1027 said:


> I'm also a huge HD381F fan.  Superlux's HD381 and 668B were my first foray into the acurate/flat/detailed sound signature and got me hooked.  For a long time 381F was the only IEM I used, it was that good (especially for the price).
> 
> They finally broke about a year ago and I have found some newer stuff that I think does what's good about the 381 a little bit better.  IDK if you've heard of the ASK/ASY headphones.  They're quite good and I believe is cheaper than 381s, though some would argue that they look cheesy, but I don't care too much about that.
> 
> ...



I have a pair of Whindwhirl in some place here... Will try later.

About hd381F and EZ ASK. I have one ez ask and i loved them. But the crappy cable broke and i am now waiting for a replacement. How Would you compare ask and hd381f ? What are the differences.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> These bluetooth headphones have a sound quality on par with the superlix


Wait what, they do? The Bluedio's are good enough for us? I always reckoned them to be... well, nothing special.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 9, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Wait what, they do? The Bluedio's are good enough for us? I always reckoned them to be... well, nothing special.




OH SORRY. I was about to ask this. But i gave up... I have the same impression, that the sound would be medriocre. I don't know about the quality of these bluedio.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> OH SORRY. I was about to ask this. But i gave up... I have the same impression, that the sound would be medriocre. I don't know about the quality of these bluedio.


Haha, no worries! I didn't order anything yet. 

In that case, let me grab an old description of the Bluedio TE bluetooth earphones ($15) I wrote in Dutch earlier:

_Not only the design, the sound of the Bluedio TE too seems to be made for sporting. It isn't as detailed as budget offerings from KZ for example, but it's warm and enticing in its core. The TE never fails to pump you up with the base while sporting, still it never becomes too pushy or overpowered. The lack of detail? It isn't such a big thing if you're sporting. This IEM seems to be made for dance and electronic music._


----------



## ruckus1027

paulindss said:


> These bluetooth headphones have a sound quality on par with the superlix



I'm glad you made this comment; which Superlux?  I've been looking for BT headphones that's analytical signature.  I've settled for some KZ ZST with their BT dongle, and the sound is quite V shaped and latency is awful.  So I'm looking for some flatter Superlux style signature.




paulindss said:


> About hd381F and EZ ASK. I have one ez ask and i loved them. But the ****ty cable broke and i am now waiting for a replacement. How Would you compare ask and hd381f ? What are the differences.



Are you talking about this ASK (or a variant of it)?  Cuz that's what I have.  And I am going by memory since I broke the 381s before getting the ASK.  As stated I feel that the ASK do a better job at the top end or treble heavy/complex portions of the song (not dependent on amping).  I'd say ASK is more refined up top (though neither have sibillance), which would make sense since it's a hybrid.  381 I believe had awesome soundstage, but that's because they are semi open.  Overall, I preferred ASK (and now the TinAudio T2) over the 381.  You could definitely purchase the 381s for the soundstage and the fact that I don't think it really got popular on here than it should have.  Though I don't know if I'd consider it an upgrade, but likely a lateral, maybe a hair downgrade.

I see you've got the 668 superlux.  You can think of the 381 as pretty much a direct IEM conversion of the 668.  (668s are awesome BTW)


----------



## paulindss

ruckus1027 said:


> I'm glad you made this comment; which Superlux?  I've been looking for BT headphones that's analytical signature.  I've settled for some KZ ZST with their BT dongle, and the sound is quite V shaped and latency is awful.  So I'm looking for some flatter Superlux style signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about my error. I dind'nt mean to complement Bluedio, i was about to ask If they are as good as superlux. I have never heard any Bluedio product.

About 381, If they sound like 668 then it's all good. Cuz i don't think that any of my iem's sound like my 668. I Will wait If George gearbest offer us a discount as i asked him.

The ask i have is the same as yours.


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> You can think of the 381 as pretty much a direct IEM conversion of the 668.  (668s are awesome BTW)



I have 668B and 381F and they are certainly not equivalent in tonal balance.


----------



## kp1821

Not exactly Chinese but made in China... Are the B&O H3 2gen any good for  60 USD... Can someone comment on how they sound ... Read some reviews most are about how neutral they are...


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the B&O H3 noise cancelling ones and they do sound good


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Seems that I bought the last purple one.  Here is a link to the red one.  There are several colors..and you can find some that look like skulls.  I could have bought directly from Amp3 but Amazon prime was faster!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMP3-Luxur...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=3V7C6CNV9RJZYRR5EADQ
> 
> A photo of one of the shull stands.  Too gruesome for me!



Great, thanks.

Anyone know what headphones those are?


----------



## TLDRonin (Apr 9, 2018)

oneula said:


> just finish a listening round  today of the T2, i8, Biggie/Smalls, Hibiki, Carbo Tenore, Cappuchino, and DF-10s
> 
> The DF-10s out of the box destroyed the Carbo Tenores and ED9s
> A nice pairing with my 5.5 gen iPod Classic
> ...


My DF-10s broke, but I had them and listened to them for months; In my opinion, the tenore's were just "better" than the df-10s. Better sound stage, clearer, better treble, smoother, cleaner midrange (a little recessed but I eq it up), and overall cleaner bass


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> And found a review of HD381 in here. Maybe they are a hidden gem ? I'am curious to try the hd381F after reading this
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/superlux-hd381-series-mini-review-comparisons.493052/
> 
> They beated some serious iem's in the ears of the reviewer.





ruckus1027 said:


> I'm also a huge HD381F fan.  Superlux's HD381 and 668B were my first foray into the acurate/flat/detailed sound signature and got me hooked.  For a long time 381F was the only IEM I used, it was that good (especially for the price).



I've always wondered about the HD381. Not too many people own it. @loomisjohnson reviewed it soo poorly, they didn't even bother giving it a score (which is pretty sad IMO).

http://www.aproear.co.uk/superlux-hd381/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I've always wondered about the HD381. Not too many people own it. @loomisjohnson reviewed it soo poorly, they didn't even bother giving it a score (which is pretty sad IMO).
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/superlux-hd381/



Hum....I guess nobody check the reference list anymore. No wonder why I stop updating it. Anyway, there a review of the 381 done by me, was like my first find that I go crazy about. Loomy ''review'' is just non sens really, either he use wrong tips or have a defect 381 or a smarthphone as source....or god know what conspiracy theory.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/superlux-hd-381.14581/reviews#review-16131

Apro is kind of black or white sometime, don,t care about his reviews really....too minimalist, even if Yes, it can be a good introduction to IEM to look at and research about.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Loomy ''review'' is just non sens really, either he use wrong tips or have a defect 381 or a smarthphone as source....or god know what conspiracy theory.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/superlux-hd-381.14581/reviews#review-16131
> 
> Apro is kind of black or white sometime, don,t care about his reviews really....too minimalist, even if Yes, it can be a good introduction to IEM to look at and research about.



As a matter of fact, the reviews that i like and i feel have similar points to me are loomis's. I don't read Vidal's too much, not because it's wrong, but i feel we have a different taste and preference in general. As short as his reviews were, i relate better with loomis's points of view


----------



## paulindss

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....I guess nobody check the reference list anymore. No wonder why I stop updating it. Anyway, there a review of the 381 done by me, was like my first find that I go crazy about. Loomy ''review'' is just non sens really, either he use wrong tips or have a defect 381 or a smarthphone as source....or god know what conspiracy theory.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/superlux-hd-381.14581/reviews#review-16131
> 
> Apro is kind of black or white sometime, don,t care about his reviews really....too minimalist, even if Yes, it can be a good introduction to IEM to look at and research about.



When It was the last time you heard HD 381 ? A few words on them vs tin audio Would be nice.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well there were some defect on superlux old driver...but that Quality was improved in 1week as I remember


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 9, 2018)

paulindss said:


> When It was the last time you heard HD 381 ? A few words on them vs tin audio Would be nice.


Hum, I always take them out for a ride once in a while, now last time was 1 week ago, was listening back old stuffs to confirm the keeper, 381 was still impressive. Will share more impressions and compare them to T2 and Tennmak Dulcimer in some days once i'm home.

About Loomis review (that I respect must of time but here something goes wrong):
+1 ''Soundwise, these have a fairly airy, uncongested presentation with a big soundstage; ''
-1 ''however overall coherence is bad, with bloated, boomy bottom out of synch with the rest.''

I think he was REALLY annoy by cheap built quality or something....the 381 are less bassy than the BRO, there far from boomy really. But when I will listen back to them I will try beat heavy electronic to test them and different music style.

Fall on this searching about 381 reviews...the guy go crazy about 381, but its not a super detailed review, just enthusiast about these Superlux IEM. Oh, and my point of view is based on price I pay too, easily findable at about 12$ on Gearbest and perhaps other store (?). At this price=no brainer.
https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1738225/all


----------



## TLDRonin

Damn, I managed to lose my pair of Z5000s. 



Pretty sure I will buy another pair. I was skimming through some posts and saw that the "new" version of the Z5000 doesn't use a tesla driver anymore?


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Damn, I managed to lose my pair of Z5000s.
> 
> Pretty sure I will buy another pair. I was skimming through some posts and saw that the "new" version of the Z5000 doesn't use a tesla driver anymore?



Oh wow, that's a bummer 

Yeah, there's a new version. But it's unknown at this point what is changed, how it will sound, if the new will be better than the old, if you ordered it which version you would even get, etc.

I personally passed on ordering a Z5000, since it's there's just too many unknowns at this point.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> I've always wondered about the HD381. Not too many people own it. @loomisjohnson reviewed it soo poorly, they didn't even bother giving it a score (which is pretty sad IMO).
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/superlux-hd381/


So I recently compared the HD381 with newer IEMs and found it to be surprisingly good in comparison still, when comparing them technically. The soundstage is impressive and the music sounds somewhat relaxed and smooth on it.

However, when I tried to listen to it apart from a comparison as my main IEM, it failed instantly again, like it always did. I find the mids and highs too sharp. Not piercing like modern IEM highs, just too sharp compared to darker tones. It provides a tinny sound. It makes for an unpleasant listen in mainstream genres and artists such as Coldplay and sing a song writers for example, while it still does pretty good on dance and EDM tracks.

It’s cool they’re being revived over here the last couple of days, but I wouldn’t say they’re better than the latest Chi-Fi IEM’s. Definitely not.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, zhiyun was not able to calibrate the Tesla magic, so they are investing on better diaphragm, and better QC with fairly strong neodium


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I love my fender, u18t way more than any chi fi....

Rose br5, pudding are also a hit.

Magaosi x3 blew me up recently, the sound quality is so awesome that it gave me goosebumps.

Well, its a complete Knowles magic and no chi fi armature.

Perfect bass and mids but a micro detail monster...

But it partially forgives low quality mp3


----------



## lucasbrea

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I love my fender, u18t way more than any chi fi....
> 
> Rose br5, pudding are also a hit.
> 
> ...


So you really liked the x3 , i wonder how does it compares against the k3 pro and k5, i would love to know that if  you can. Thanks


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I love my fender, u18t way more than any chi fi....
> 
> Rose br5, pudding are also a hit.
> 
> ...


Dammit, somewhat wish I had seen that one before IT01 as those seem to be real BA gems. But I`m perfectly happy with my IT01 too


----------



## LordZero

Well, got a little scared now... I was hearing my iBasso it01 on the train and the right drive didn't seem to sound right, moved them, take them out, inserted again, changed tips, but the right side was just quiet... started to think "I'm goind deaf?"? So I changed side, well the left drive really sounded louder and the right quiet, even in different ears. Didn't want to activate the warranty  unplugged the mmcx and plugged again, they are better now 

this have happened before? Should I activate the warranty?


----------



## handwander

A couple of days later, pretty please with the DT300. Cable it came with was pretty poor though, so decided to try one of the newish hrcase cables that a couple of people have recommended me. No complaints, especially for the = 3200円 price.


----------



## vladstef (Apr 10, 2018)

LordZero said:


> Well, got a little scared now... I was hearing my iBasso it01 on the train and the right drive didn't seem to sound right, moved them, take them out, inserted again, changed tips, but the right side was just quiet... started to think "I'm goind deaf?"? So I changed side, well the left drive really sounded louder and the right quiet, even in different ears. Didn't want to activate the warranty  unplugged the mmcx and plugged again, they are better now
> 
> this have happened before? Should I activate the warranty?



Maybe you've dislodged the membrane out of position which is not entirely impossible given the driver flex reports surrounding IT01.
Here is a crazy thought - as a last resort I would try to fix it by doing this - you want to simulate rough ear insertion but not with your ears in order to protect them. I would put my mouth on an eartip and slowly build pressure as if you'd try to push/pull air through the IEM. This could provide an opposite effect to pushing them in your ear. Keep in mind that this might result in critical failure but I actually did fix an IEM with this method before (Auglamour RT-1, one side became quiet after inserting them and usually this fixes itself after a few seconds and the sound comes back, but one time it didn't and I did this to fix it). If you decide to do this, do it slowly and carefully and at some point you are going to hear the membrane crackling or driver flex, obviously a lot quieter then when in your ear.

The pressure/pulling build up must be done extremely slow because these membranes are so thin and fragile, you could damage a 50 times thicker membrane with the suction power of your mouth. Also, I'd first try to push air into it because a dislodged membrane has it's coil wires further away from the magnet than it should meaning and you'd want to push it back. When I did it, I had no idea what I was attempting so I did small push/pull movements and only some of them created membrane crackling sound.

It's a radical idea but one that worked for me once. Obviously, something else might be damaged and in that case all of this would be only a potential risk of damaging the membrane for no reason.


----------



## chickenmoon

I fixed a Fidelio S2 and a TX2 that has the same issues doing that a while back.


----------



## tancg (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the update but it sounds as the Z5000 might become another animal compared to their previous version?



dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, zhiyun was not able to calibrate the Tesla magic, so they are investing on better diaphragm, and better QC with fairly strong neodium



I guess most people would love to know... x3 is a little too exp for most of us..



lucasbrea said:


> So you really liked the x3 , i wonder how does it compares against the k3 pro and k5, i would love to know that if  you can. Thanks


----------



## manukmanohar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I love my fender, u18t way more than any chi fi....
> 
> Rose br5, pudding are also a hit.
> 
> ...



Which model of fender are you referring to?

Also, how would you place magaosi x3 comapred to rose br5/pudding?


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 10, 2018)

Although the Tin Audio T515 is my current favorite chi-fi ATM, I've recently also been using the Remax RM-610D ($10) for as long as three weeks and I thought I'd give you guys my impressions of them 










*ON BUILD, FIT, & ISOLATION:         *
I gotta say I'm a huge fan of this kind of design. It’s a very simple and practical design, while also being very fashionable and attractive in a modestly agreeable way. It’s also very comfortable to wear, and rests just perfectly in your ears without being too deep or too loose or prone to driver flex. Because of its design, noise isolation is fairly good and does a good job at eliminating background noises.

*IMPRESSIONS ON SOUND QUALITY:*
I'll have to admit that on first listen I was pretty unimpressed, the bass isn’t the deepest and the highs didn’t shine, and I thought it was just another averagely good chi-fi......* BUT I WAS WRONG! *I found myself to be using the 610D quite more often than I had anticipated, considering that I already have two undeniably good pairs of chi-fi (read my signature) at my disposal. There are two reasons for this: the first being for its very transparent and well-defined mids. The Einsear T2 for example—though superior to the 610D in every way—predominantly struggles with some blurry, veiled, and poorly rendered details down in the mid region (500Hz-2000Hz); that is not to say that its mids are recessed, but generally the mids on the T2 seem blurred together (maybe due to too much resonance?) when compared to the more transparent distinguishable mids on the 610D. The second reason is due to its very forgiving balanced sound signature. The 610D is truly what they call “balanced” as the bass is lean and not at all boomy, and the highs are there but it’s so gentle and unobtrusive. I used to call the Einsear T2 “balanced”, but now my 610D makes the T2 sound undeniably v-shaped. And while the T2 was all about wholesome fun-ness, the 610D is about giving you a more sober and rational sound, without all the bells and whistles.

As for the 610Ds soundstage and imaging properties, it offers just that, but on a more basic level. Compared to the Einsear T2, Tin Audio T515, and KZ ED9, I found the soundstage to be more intimate with just enough space between instruments. Instrument placement is also fairly accurate. Imaging is decent too, but doesn’t give you that “3D” experience you’ll get with all the aforementioned IEMs.

*VERDICT:*
So in conclusion the Remax RM610D definitely goes on my top list of $5-10 budget chi-fi for actually offering a truly balanced sound along with some of the most articulate and well-tuned mids I’ve ever heard.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 10, 2018)

I have fender fxA9 pro, which actually lend to my friend because he is a film producer.

Well Magaosi x3 was like....

Uuuhhhh

Take BR5, neutralise it, take some of its extension quirk on ultra treble and then take its soundstage on another level.


Using Jan Meier cross feed from Peace UI equaliser APO.


After tuning all iem with pink noise sample.
All will sound same, so I will compare other quirks.

Magaosi X3 speed, attack timing is fabulous and coherent.
Soundstage was a new experience and sound was not confined....well it didn't had walls.....like many instruments in open ground or orchestra playing for me.


BR5 sounded more quick and powerful


Why I equalised all the iem


Just to tell the technicalities.


Out of the box, these sounds awesome, so don't worry.

Well they sound like brainwavz b400 with more shimmer and finishing on treble and speed and power on bass side(but retaining its neutrality.)


Magaosi K5 are nothing compared to these.

K3 is not in competition

Br5 is quicker in slam, way cleaner mids and same treble presentation


----------



## zazaboy

how is the soundstage and instruments and vocals of the magaosi x3 sound like.. compared to the ibasso it01?  magaosi x3 sounds interesting...


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 10, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> how is the soundstage and instruments and vocals of the magaosi x3 sound like.. compared to the ibasso it01?  magaosi x3 sounds interesting...



X3 is like.....neutral it01 with better depth and layering.

And from depth


It is depth of legendary Knowles CI driver..

And it is way way faster than it01.

Magaosi changed their game


----------



## ruckus1027

chickenmoon said:


> I have 668B and 381F and they are certainly not equivalent in tonal balance.



You know, I gave your comment some real thought on my long drive home yesterday since what you said is kind of a head scratcher.  While you're right they're not equivalent (I said what I said in an effort to make that comment short, which I probably should have explained since I'm explaining now), the 381s were warmer, I found them to be pretty close.  I always thought, if you're looking for 668 in an IEM package, 381s are the way to go.

Aside from inherent differences in circumaural and IEM packages, which I figured a reasonable person would give leeway in that regard, I thought, there's gotta be more to what you're saying.

Then I remembered! I did do some slight mods on both that affect their sound.  Do you have yours modded?  I've got pad inserts on the 668, and Soundmagic PL30 tips (blast from the past huh?) for the 381 (wide bore opened them up and made them less warm).


----------



## ruckus1027

Slater said:


> I've always wondered about the HD381. Not too many people own it. @loomisjohnson reviewed it soo poorly, they didn't even bother giving it a score (which is pretty sad IMO).
> 
> http://www.aproear.co.uk/superlux-hd381/




I'm not sure who's site it is, but thephonograph had decent sentiments towards them.


----------



## LordZero

vladstef said:


> Maybe you've dislodged the membrane out of position which is not entirely impossible given the driver flex reports surrounding IT01.
> Here is a crazy thought - as a last resort I would try to fix it by doing this - you want to simulate rough ear insertion but not with your ears in order to protect them. I would put my mouth on an eartip and slowly build pressure as if you'd try to push/pull air through the IEM. This could provide an opposite effect to pushing them in your ear. Keep in mind that this might result in critical failure but I actually did fix an IEM with this method before (Auglamour RT-1, one side became quiet after inserting them and usually this fixes itself after a few seconds and the sound comes back, but one time it didn't and I did this to fix it). If you decide to do this, do it slowly and carefully and at some point you are going to hear the membrane crackling or driver flex, obviously a lot quieter then when in your ear.
> 
> The pressure/pulling build up must be done extremely slow because these membranes are so thin and fragile, you could damage a 50 times thicker membrane with the suction power of your mouth. Also, I'd first try to push air into it because a dislodged membrane has it's coil wires further away from the magnet than it should meaning and you'd want to push it back. When I did it, I had no idea what I was attempting so I did small push/pull movements and only some of them created membrane crackling sound.
> ...


Thanks! Really helpful 

I must admit that I never searched for driver flex... I heard the crackling noise when using the stock tips, but since I started to use the kz whirlwind, I could hear it more and more... in fact heard it today a lot and then puff, lol.

It's OK now, without trying that method, but if it happen again I will try to fix it myself.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hum....I guess nobody check the reference list anymore. No wonder why I stop updating it. Anyway, there a review of the 381 done by me, was like my first find that I go crazy about. Loomy ''review'' is just non sens really, either he use wrong tips or have a defect 381 or a smarthphone as source....or god know what conspiracy theory.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/superlux-hd-381.14581/reviews#review-16131
> 
> Apro is kind of black or white sometime, don,t care about his reviews really....too minimalist, even if Yes, it can be a good introduction to IEM to look at and research about.


Old Minimalist Loomy is certainly prone to non sens, but stands by his conspiracy theory regarding the 381--they may very well sound better with eq or some magic tips or a better source, but to me wouldn't justify the effort--numerous cheaper pieces like the einsear, or boarseman kr49 or innumerable kzs have much better build and fit and, purely subjectively, sound much better. Vive le difference.


----------



## bunbunwang

my zhiyin z5000 that I bought from the AE sale just came and I didn't like the cables that come with it. Any recommendations for a replacement cable? Preferably not too expensive


----------



## chickenmoon

ruckus1027 said:


> You know, I gave your comment some real thought on my long drive home yesterday since what you said is kind of a head scratcher.  While you're right they're not equivalent (I said what I said in an effort to make that comment short, which I probably should have explained since I'm explaining now), the 381s were warmer, I found them to be pretty close.  I always thought, if you're looking for 668 in an IEM package, 381s are the way to go.
> 
> Aside from inherent differences in circumaural and IEM packages, which I figured a reasonable person would give leeway in that regard, I thought, there's gotta be more to what you're saying.
> 
> Then I remembered! I did do some slight mods on both that affect their sound.  Do you have yours modded?  I've got pad inserts on the 668, and Soundmagic PL30 tips (blast from the past huh?) for the 381 (wide bore opened them up and made them less warm).



Can the 668B be used unmoded? Frankly, treble is so aggressive on them I doubt it. I have inserted some coffee filters layers to tame that on mine. As for the 381F I just use wide bore tips, nothing else. I haven't listened to either of them in a while though but I remember finding the 381F drivers to be a bit too slow and hence I understand fairly well what loomis says about them (and agree with him at least as far as listening to fast paced music with bass is concerned). Nonetheless they are very good for the price IMO.


----------



## ilcanzese

bunbunwang said:


> my zhiyin z5000 that I bought from the AE sale just came and I didn't like the cables that come with it. Any recommendations for a replacement cable? Preferably not too expensive


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/BGVP...-couteurs-SE535-846-Haute-Fr/32841864060.html


----------



## Slater (Apr 10, 2018)

Ignore.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## TLDRonin

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, zhiyun was not able to calibrate the Tesla magic, so they are investing on better diaphragm, and better QC with fairly strong neodium


Hotfi said they are still using a tesla driver, so I may buy the new version to replace my old one


After several days w/o using it, I've realized how much I miss its deep bass extension


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Hotfi said they are still using a tesla driver, so I may buy the new version to replace my old one
> 
> After several days w/o using it, I've realized how much I miss its deep bass extension



So what's different? There has to be something different, since it's being advertised as a "new version".


----------



## SilverLodestar

Just received the EARNiNE EN120 a couple days ago (took only one week from the NiceHCK store on AliExpress). 

Overall, I'm a little disappointed. They're pretty bright and lively, with excellent transparency. The made-in-house BA driver does an excellent job of covering the whole frequency spectrum, IMO. Bass is generally neutral; it has good punch and absolutely no mid-bass bloating whatsoever. The biggest problem for me though is the lower-treble peak somewhere around 5-7k Hz. Female vocals have some mild sibilance and electric guitars have lots of bite, bordering too much. Complex songs or music with loud and peaky melodies are very hard to listen to on these... I'm extremely treble sensitive, so it's like sandpaper to my ears. Although I primarily used them with my iPhone X, they sounded slightly less strident on my old 6s and my Macbook Pro. They are pretty neutral overall with good resolution too. I just wish IEM makers would stop with lower-treble *peaks of terror*. 

In short, they sound like a better, non-v-shaped 1More Triple Driver IEM, but with a lower-treble peak and no flabby bass. I can't recommend them to the treble sensitive, but I can to those who don't have those issues and to those who have better sources than me.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 10, 2018)

*Forgotten gems from last year: the Boarseman KR25D (left; red cable) and the Boarseman KR49i (right; blue cable).*

Rather unimaginative designs but the audio quality makes up for it. Both are identical sounding with one difference in that the KR49i has a much overblown bass. Otherwise, great soundstage and detail. Warm and balanced. Classic V-shapes. Easy to drive.  Great value at around $10!

Blue is for bassheads, red is for audiophiles.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Ignore.



Done


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well there was one more forgotten iem(not Chinese though)

Sony MDR xb90

It was for both bassheads and audiophile.

It took infra and sub bass to audible/feel level but kept mid bass, mids and treble ultra clear.

After equalisation, it turned out to be EX1000 with little loose bass(I mean very little)


----------



## DBaldock9

TLDRonin said:


> Hotfi said they are still using a tesla driver, so I may buy the new version to replace my old one
> 
> 
> After several days w/o using it, I've realized how much I miss its deep bass extension



Have you listened to the LZ A4 (I realize it's nearly double the $100 limit of this thread...)?  Can you compare the Bass response of the Z5000?


----------



## HUGO SILVA

Hi friend, is there any better in ear than the Simgot EN700 PRO for $ 115? thank you


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 10, 2018)

*The famous waterproof (water resistant) Fostex TE-02 Hall of Fame Earphones
*
Well, these little penguins are not famous and a hall of fame for earphones does not exist. However, if it did, these Fostex would be in it for being an outstanding neutrally tuned earphone at a budget price. They excel in terms of soundstage and instrument placement, they are said to play way above their price point, and they therefore constitute one of my personal benchmarks. Bassheads may find them unexciting, audiophiles will love them. Initially priced at 119 GBP, I paid $35 CAD. Unfortunately, they have been discontinued. Grab them if you find a pair.

You find reviews of this classic here on head-fi.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> *The famous waterproof Fostex TE-02 Hall of Fame Earphones
> *
> Well, these little penguins are not famous and a hall of fame for earphones does not exist. However, if it did, these Fostex would be in it for being an outstanding neutrally tuned earphone at a budget price. They excel in terms of soundstage and instrument placement, they are said to play way above their price point, and they therefore constitute one of my personal benchmarks. Bassheads may find them unexciting, audiophiles will love them. Initially priced at 119 GBP, I paid $35 CAD. Unfortunately, they have been discontinued. Grab them if you find a pair.
> 
> You find reviews of this classic here on head-fi.



Waterproof?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 10, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> Old Minimalist Loomy is certainly prone to non sens, but stands by his conspiracy theory regarding the 381--they may very well sound better with eq or some magic tips or a better source, but to me wouldn't justify the effort--numerous cheaper pieces like the einsear, or boarseman kr49 or innumerable kzs have much better build and fit and, purely subjectively, sound much better. Vive le difference.


Never use EQ....but now I begin to be nervous about dualistic impressions...wish I was a hearing specialist to understand this contradiction. I just underline the fact 381 are far from boomy, and even less bassy than Dulcimer from what I remember. Use wide silicone not long tips, perhaps with longer one that make driver too far from ears hole bass become more boomy and congested, really hope people that share impressions test different tips as well cause even if it fit well it doesnt mean it sound accurate. Anyway, tomorrow will test the 381 again, wich is only a GEM if finded in 10-15$ pricerange. I sure prefer ZS5v1, ZSR and other KZ iem over them. And I like yours impressions and reviews Loomy, just find quite hurried and little ''harsh'' this one (well, for a 381 lover at least). Feel it can mislead. 

Mais oui, la différence sonore c'est ce qui rends cette passion audiophile fascinante!
Hourray for differente soundsignature!!


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> Waterproof?


"The TE-02 offers unique waterproof feature equivalent to IPX5/IPX".


----------



## dhruvmeena96

HUGO SILVA said:


> Hi friend, is there any better in ear than the Simgot EN700 PRO for $ 115? thank you



IBasso it01 w/ mandarins symbioW tips


----------



## Bartig

Just received the TRN V20. The first of 8 sets to come  

Will share comparisons. First impression: good! Bit like a ‘flat’ equivalent of the ZSR.


----------



## trumpethead

zazaboy said:


> I need to update my impressions about yersen fen-2000 .. after some eqing again..sound signature is very good...  they have good bass and good mdis...  they are pretty good for the price.. they are ok



I purchased the yersen 2k during the anniversary sale and just today received a msg from the seller, whom I can't name, that they are out of stock and no longer being produced. Was also told they would ship the rest of the order and after receipt I could open a dispute to get a refund for the yersen 2k...Strange, If you know you don't have it snd can't get it why not just issue s a refund immediately....seller said he couldn't....Strange again.....Hmmm


----------



## dhruvmeena96

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you listened to the LZ A4 (I realize it's nearly double the $100 limit of this thread...)?  Can you compare the Bass response of the Z5000?


LZ a4 is well super subjective with filters.

On stock tuning it is more textured but still can't go to phantom bass level of z5000 Tesla.


----------



## toddy0191

trumpethead said:


> I purchased the yersen 2k during the anniversary sale and just today received a msg from the seller, whom I can't name, that they are out of stock and no longer being produced. Was also told they would ship the rest of the order and after receipt I could open a dispute to get a refund for the yersen 2k...Strange, If you know you don't have it snd can't get it why not just issue s a refund immediately....seller said he couldn't....Strange again.....Hmmm



I've just noticed that Highlight Global Store have stopped selling them but they have sent me out a replacement right earpiece for mine with the failed DD thankfully.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 11, 2018)

So, my TRN V20 came in. These are my impressions after the first hours of listening and comparing to my current favorite.

Mostly, I found them to sound good. They deliver detail and a nice soundstage, although separation in the mid bass and bass could be better, just as the instrument placement. The focus on vocals and mids make for a smooth listen. The bass is ever present without becoming overpowering, however it can sound a bit muddy, especially on more complex bass tracks.

*TRN V20 vs KZ ZSR*
The ZSR definitely makes songs sound warmer. The V20 sounds more flat, a bit colder. You'll notice there's something incredible in the placement of the V20 too. Most instruments feel close to each other, but some tones feel distant - almost loose from the rest from the track. Jumping from the V20 to the ZSR, I notice some higher mids becoming recessed, but the soundstage, subtleties, level of detail and bass improve, especially in drums and mid bass. To me, the ZSR just delivers more fun.


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> So, my TRN V20 came in. These are my impressions after the first hours of listening and comparing to my current favorite.
> 
> Mostly, I found them to sound good. They deliver detail and a nice soundstage, although separation in the mid bass and bass could be better, just as the instrument placement. The focus on vocals and mids make for a smooth listen. The bass is ever present without becoming overpowering, however it can sound a bit muddy, especially on more complex bass tracks.
> 
> ...



Hmm...from what you write, the warm and fun sounding ZSR smell like v-shaped and the flat sounding TRN V20 point to a more neutral tuning. But the FR curves on audiobudget show the opposite: TRN V20 with V-shape and ZSR almost flat. I hope this does not indicate significant shortcomings of the V20.


----------



## RolledOff

trumpethead said:


> I purchased the yersen 2k during the anniversary sale and just today received a msg from the seller, whom I can't name, that they are out of stock and no longer being produced. Was also told they would ship the rest of the order and after receipt I could open a dispute to get a refund for the yersen 2k...Strange, If you know you don't have it snd can't get it why not just issue s a refund immediately....seller said he couldn't....Strange again.....Hmmm


I have the exact situation like yours. Same seller,  same item (out of 4 items) . Dispute and refund.


----------



## Wiljen

You have hit on one of the caveats of buying from Ali.  A lot of stores show everything as it if were in-stock when in reality they don't have it.  You order, they go get it, pack it and send it.  That is part of the reason for 15 day delays between order and shipping which is very common with the Seller you are not mentioning.  I don't think I've ever had an order that took less than 12 days to pack and ship with them.  My 3/24 order just got marked shipped today for example.


----------



## HungryPanda

everything I bought in the sales  bar 2 items are in my possession


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 11, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> I have the exact situation like yours. Same seller,  same item (out of 4 items) . Dispute and refund.


That's why I always check how many orders of an item the seller has sold - and avoid "0 orders" and even "9 orders". Never had a problem with my over 70 orders.

My ZS10 have arrived at the Canadian border, possibly resting in a Canada Customs and Revenue Agency Warehouse in Burnaby, BC, before being released to the Canada Post sorting facility. According to Chinese tracking, they have left China by air...and Canada Post has received notification of their arrival in Canada. I speculate, they will take 5-8 days until delivery in Calgary.


----------



## cqtek (Apr 11, 2018)

trumpethead said:


> I purchased the yersen 2k during the anniversary sale and just today received a msg from the seller, whom I can't name, that they are out of stock and no longer being produced. Was also told they would ship the rest of the order and after receipt I could open a dispute to get a refund for the yersen 2k...Strange, If you know you don't have it snd can't get it why not just issue s a refund immediately....seller said he couldn't....Strange again.....Hmmm



The same thing happened to me as to you with the same IEM and the same store. He has told me exactly the same as you.

I send a message to this store to know if they has stock. Maybe tomorrow I will know.

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...res-auriculares-para/2142033_32854682339.html


----------



## RvTrav

I received the TRN V20s about 3 weeks ago and would like to add to @Bartig s impressions.  I previously gave initial impressions comparing the V20 to the V10 and indicated that issues I had with the V10s sound had been corrected in the V20.  

Treble - the V20 although well extended shows almost no tendency towards sibilance.  On the tracks I use to check for sibilance the V20 performs very well.  In my opinion the V20 has a very nice amount of treble, not too much for those who are treble shy and yet enough to satisfy those who prefer more.

Mids - @Otto Motor I certainly would not consider the V20 as having a V shaped signature.  The mids are balanced or slightly forward of the treble and the bass is enhanced, so I would say L shaped.  Vocals are very well presented and enjoyable.

Bass - the bass on the V20 has a mid bass emphasis and is very energetic and hard hitting.  There is very good separation between the mids and bass with no bass bleed into the mids.  Sub bass is present with good quantity when required.  I find the bass to be very controlled and of good quality without any bloat.  

I find the soundstage of the V20 to be of average width and depth.  Instrument separation is also average, not congested but not overly airy either.  I also find the V20 to have detailed treble and mids.

I find that I enjoy the V20 a lot.  I feel it performs well in all areas without any flaws.  If TRN was attempting to produce an earphone with mass appeal and with a high value to cost ratio I would say they have successfully met that goal.

My V20 is red and I am not really a fan of the colour.  I like the V20 so much I have ordered a second V20 in black.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> So what's different? There has to be something different, since it's being advertised as a "new version".


They only said it will have an "upgraded" tesla driver. 

I wonder if its because of the language barrier that we can't get any concrete info


----------



## paulindss (Apr 11, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> That's why I always check how many orders of an item the seller has sold - and avoid "0 orders" and even "9 orders". Never had a problem with my over 70 orders.
> 
> My ZS10 have arrived at the Canadian border, possibly resting in a Canada Customs and Revenue Agency Warehouse in Burnaby, BC, before being released to the Canada Post sorting facility. According to Chinese tracking, they have left China by air...and Canada Post has received notification of their arrival in Canada. I speculate, they will take 5-8 days until delivery in Calgary.



Because you've been so critical to latest KZ's - that i have'nt heard. I am antecipating your impressions very much. Altought i've learned that your hearing does'nt match mine at all. Let's see how good these iem's can do to Otto !


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TLDRonin said:


> They only said it will have an "upgraded" tesla driver.
> 
> I wonder if its because of the language barrier that we can't get any concrete info


Sorry for your lost of Z5000 bro...as well as for the complicate situation about new version. Must admit I hate this way too frequent change about IEM....and lack of proper answer. Look like we will stay in the dark, no answer rom Hotfi about detailed info, as well as I way to communicate to ZHiyin company...wich I think real name is HEYGEARS. They do this IEM as well:


----------



## kp1821

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Sorry for your lost of Z5000 bro...as well as for the complicate situation about new version. Must admit I hate this way too frequent change about IEM....and lack of proper answer. Look like we will stay in the dark, no answer rom Hotfi about detailed info, as well as I way to communicate to ZHiyin company...wich I think real name is HEYGEARS. They do this IEM as well:


Asked NiceHCK about it. They have confirmed that they have the new version which is with a Tesla driver as well but they couldn't comment if it is been tuned or changed in any other way. That was during the recent sale.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 11, 2018)

Fidue A65 have arrived. Soundstage not wide but deep, it therefore delivers an excellent 3D rendering. Great instrument separation and resolution. Good punch! Bass arid enough for my ears. Darkish and clear sounding. A very vivid listening pleasure. $54 on sale from Penon. 11 days to Canada.


----------



## Santojob

I just received my second pair of* Z5000*. It sounds exactly as good as my first pair. I have also received *Bgvp DS1 TN version*. It's a very different sound from both IEMS.* The Z5000 *has a lot of musicality and excellent bass, while the* Bgvp DS1* is of the Brainwavz *B100* style with an emphasis on medium and high ... with just bass, it is an IEM with a transparent sound.


----------



## paulindss

Santojob said:


> *Bgvp DS1* is of the Brainwavz *B100* style with an emphasis on medium and high ... with just bass, it is an IEM with a transparent sound.



 

I was an deeply hyped for DS1 and i am not a Fan of the signature of b100...


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 11, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Because you've been so critical to latest KZ's - that i have'nt heard. I am antecipating your impressions very much. Altought i've learned that your hearing does'nt match mine at all. Let's see how good these iem's can do to Otto !


As I tend to say, there is observation and interpretation. For example, one may not like the B100 that much (taste = interpretation), but they are fluid and coherent sounding (or not), have a certain bass etc. (= observation). Only as long as both are strictly separated, a review is useful for everybody. And I'll do my very best.

In the case of the ZS10, we have the advantage of comparing to other ZS models...which makes a description easier.

As to matching hearings (preferences): believe it or not, but this also changes with experience. For example, my liking of the Fostex TE-02 and B100 are really an acquired taste. The Fostex had been in my drawer for 1/2 year until I recognized its quality. 1.5 years ago, I found the Rock Zircon fantastic - embarrassing in hindsight.



Santojob said:


> .* The Z5000 *has a lot of musicality and excellent bass,...



What is an excellent bass?


----------



## Bartig (Apr 11, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Hmm...from what you write, the warm and fun sounding ZSR smell like v-shaped and the flat sounding TRN V20 point to a more neutral tuning. But the FR curves on audiobudget show the opposite: TRN V20 with V-shape and ZSR almost flat. I hope this does not indicate significant shortcomings of the V20.


I stick to my opinion, but I wouldn’t say the V20 has shortcomings. The sound is lovely detailed, just doesn’t sound that warm compared to the KZ.



RvTrav said:


> I received the TRN V20s about 3 weeks ago and would like to add to @Bartig s impressions.  I previously gave initial impressions comparing the V20 to the V10 and indicated that issues I had with the V10s sound had been corrected in the V20.
> 
> Treble - the V20 although well extended shows almost no tendency towards sibilance.  On the tracks I use to check for sibilance the V20 performs very well.  In my opinion the V20 has a very nice amount of treble, not too much for those who are treble shy and yet enough to satisfy those who prefer more.
> 
> ...


Great description. I’m all with you. They score well on almost every aspect; details, bass, mids and highs. It’s just I prefer the warm sounding ZSR’s, which i think also deliver more of a soundstage and immersiveness.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kp1821 said:


> Asked NiceHCK about it. They have confirmed that they have the new version which is with a Tesla driver as well but they couldn't comment if it is been tuned or changed in any other way. That was during the recent sale.







Nothing to investigate with the brain....I guess we will have to do it with the ears.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 11, 2018)

Home now.
Begin to compare Tennmak Dulcimer with Superlux HD381.

HD381: warmer, bigger deeper soundstage, better instrument separation, thicker sound, more fowards mids, about same level of details but without unwanted harshness.
DULCIMER: Brighter, faster sounding, more textured bass, little more sub, recessed mids, splashy high and peaky highs, feel congested and too fowards compared to HD381, its really an in-you-face presentation.

First comparaison with this focked up test album (if a IEM is boomy, you will know it with this very complex experimental footwork album):


EDIT:
Tennmak are faster and little more detailed, but not without an agressive way to show it. Mids and especially vocal really are mroe present with 381, wich is very impressive, near mid centric, but bass is slower without being too clumsy, just not have an agressive tigh punch, so for rock perhaps its a no go. I try them right now with warmer source (xduoo D3).....splashiness of clap, cymbals, snare is still there with Dulcimer, and 381 have more mid bass than Dulcimere wich have quite a big bump in sub, with D3 the Tenn sound better. MAn.....I really like both, but for my ears the 381 win cause of lack of sibilance in vocals and highs.


----------



## Dexter22

what will be a neutral sounding cheap true balanced 2.5mm earphone?


----------



## mbwilson111

RvTrav said:


> I find that I enjoy the V20 a lot. I feel it performs well in all areas without any flaws. If TRN was attempting to produce an earphone with mass appeal and with a high value to cost ratio I would say they have successfully met that goal.
> 
> My V20 is red and I am not really a fan of the colour. I like the V20 so much I have ordered a second V20 in black.



I enjoy my V20 a lot as well.   I like my gray one... it is different from anything else have.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 11, 2018)

*TRN V20: v-shaped?
*
What is v-shaped: it refers to the frequency response curve. On example shows the changes of the FR curve of the Blitzwolf ES-1 after modding. I have such a modded pair and is does sound "flat" (realistic bass, non exaggerated treble). Most members here would found that signature unexciting and sterile.

The second example shows the frequency response curve of the TRN V20 - provided it is correct: it has a huge bass hump. And even without this graph the empirical evidence would contradict that claim: it is extremely unlikely to get a flat signature in a $20 earphone.

The V20 look good, though, and I wonder whether I'll find a reason to order them .


----------



## chinmie (Apr 11, 2018)

Moondrop Kanas... Niiice... Compliments the Liebesleid nicely. I think it would dethrone the King Pro as my daily on the go IEM

Edit: posted this on the wrong forum, as this one is a bit north of $100


----------



## NeonHD

Otto Motor said:


> *TRN V20: v-shaped?
> *
> What is v-shaped: it refers to the frequency response curve. The second example shows the frequency response curve of the TRN V20 - provided it is correct: it has a huge bass hump. And even without this graph the empirical evidence would contradict that claim: it is extremely unlikely to get a flat signature in a $20 earphone.



I'd call it more of a W-shape, my justification is simple: the FR graph is quite literally shaped like the letter "W".


----------



## lucasbrea

chinmie said:


> Moondrop Kanas... Niiice... Compliments the Liebesleid nicely. I think it would dethrone the King Pro as my daily on the go IEM
> 
> Edit: posted this on the wrong forum, as this one is a bit north of $100


Where did you get it from I can't find it ?


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 12, 2018)

Lol guys guess what I found at Winners today (yes, Winners, the Canadian clothing department store ...):









I found a Remax RM-610D knockoff LOL, called the Sharper Image SHP-914.

If you don't believe me, here's a picture of them side-by-side (left is 610D and right is SHP-914):






FYI Sharper Image is some random American tech subsidiary company which—ironically (American = Mainstream...?)—no one has probably even heard of. So once you're done reading this, you can go say _"Bye Felicia!"_ to Sharper Image!

Okay so, yes they are a knockoff, yes they literally used the exact same housings as the RM-610D (which I recently just reviewed here), but do they utilize the same drivers as the 610D? If not, then does the SHP-914 even have decent sound quality that at least won't make your ears bleed?

Well having had a bit of experience with the crappy earphones they churn out for mere cold profit, I unfortunately knew what was already coming, and *BOY* did they sound terrible!






Actually, it's not the fact that the sound was inherently bad, it's the fact that these lame amateurs didn't even know how to install a friggin dynamic driver properly!!!! 

It was obvious that the drivers were randomly positioned, most likely hitting the side of the earphones, which resulted in the massive resonance of lower-mid frequencies, making them sound extremely veiled and honky. You know that "resonant sound effect" you hear when you cover your ears? It sounds exactly like that.

However, when placing them an inch away from my ears, they actually sound pretty decent and the veil was lifted away.

So there you have it folks! A quick look into the lame Remax RM-610D knockoff. People usually stereotype Chinese products as being cheap knockoffs of American brands, OH how the tables have turned here! -

UPDATE: The bundled eartips are basically the classic KZ ones, and they are honestly the highlight of this purchase lol.


----------



## stimuz

NeonHD said:


> I'd call it more of a W-shape, my justification is simple: the FR graph is quite literally shaped like the letter "W".



Eh, I'd say its more yawning fat dude shaped


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Lol guys guess what I found at Winners today (yes, Winners, the Canadian clothing department store ...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch, you didn't pay $9.99 for those did you?


----------



## chinmie

lucasbrea said:


> Where did you get it from I can't find it ?


From a local seller in my city. But you can purchase them online from Taobao


----------



## CoiL

Otto Motor said:


> Fidue A65 have arrived. Soundstage not wide but deep, it therefore delivers an excellent 3D rendering. Great instrument separation and resolution. Good punch! Bass arid enough for my ears. Darkish and clear sounding. A very vivid listening pleasure. $54 on sale from Penon. 11 days to Canada.


How does it compare to IT01 ? Always wondered about these before I started to eye on A73.



chinmie said:


> Moondrop Kanas... Niiice... Compliments the Liebesleid nicely. I think it would dethrone the King Pro as my daily on the go IEM
> Edit: posted this on the wrong forum, as this one is a bit north of $100


What does it do better than King Pro?


----------



## Bartig

Dexter22 said:


> what will be a neutral sounding cheap true balanced 2.5mm earphone?


1more Piston?


----------



## Dexter22

Bartig said:


> 1more Piston?


From the website I couldn't find any info on balanced 2.5 mm plug for this one. My purpose is to use it with a balanced headphone jack.


----------



## bsoplinger

I just started listening to the Yersen FEN-2000 which I received awhile ago. I'm surprised by how nice these sound. But for me at least, fitment is an issue and makes a huge difference in how they sound. A good seal is required for any IEM to have the proper amount of bass and sub bass. Perhaps its because of the small body and short nozzle but I've found that the actual positioning in my ear canal makes a big difference also. In my initial listening session I was thinking how could these sound so different from what I'd seen described. The mids were distant, so distant it sounded like they were a building or two over! I was going to just give up and try them again later figuring that perhaps I was too tired to be able to listen to any IEM or that I was congested. I had left the player on as I removed them and as I was removing the first one the mids suddenly came rushing into the room. I looked at the cable, going so far as to detach and reattach it figuring that was the problem. When I went to listen again I now had mids on one side but not the other. More fiddling with the cable and now I reversed the good and bad side. As I went to remove them yet again I got the nice mids. I finally realized that how I had the body and nozzle oriented was what was making the difference and not the cable itself. Once I found the correct placement within my ears it was easy enough to get them in the right way every time. (I actually did a number of insert, listen, remove cycles so I could say if placing them properly was an issue or not.)

They do remind me of the linear response from the iBasso IT01 and are skewed towards the bass just like the iBasso. The sub bass doesn't go as deep and the bass doesn't feel as well controlled. Mids are still a bit removed compared to the rest of the spectrum but not by much but I must say that means V shaped curve. It makes male vocals and strings sound a touch warmer than I think they should but nowhere near unpleasant. There is an occasional bit of sibilance but in general they don't show much of the 'typical BA sound' as many Chi-Fi IEMs do. 

I don't think there's a better option under $50 for someone looking for a reasonably linear frequency response with a touch of extra lows. The extra bass should make them work acceptably with rock, edm, etc while still providing the linear response for listening to vocals, jazz and classical music.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bsoplinger said:


> I just started listening to the Yersen FEN-2000 which I received awhile ago. I'm surprised by how nice these sound. But for me at least, fitment is an issue and makes a huge difference in how they sound. A good seal is required for any IEM to have the proper amount of bass and sub bass. Perhaps its because of the small body and short nozzle but I've found that the actual positioning in my ear canal makes a big difference also. In my initial listening session I was thinking how could these sound so different from what I'd seen described. The mids were distant, so distant it sounded like they were a building or two over! I was going to just give up and try them again later figuring that perhaps I was too tired to be able to listen to any IEM or that I was congested. I had left the player on as I removed them and as I was removing the first one the mids suddenly came rushing into the room. I looked at the cable, going so far as to detach and reattach it figuring that was the problem. When I went to listen again I now had mids on one side but not the other. More fiddling with the cable and now I reversed the good and bad side. As I went to remove them yet again I got the nice mids. I finally realized that how I had the body and nozzle oriented was what was making the difference and not the cable itself. Once I found the correct placement within my ears it was easy enough to get them in the right way every time. (I actually did a number of insert, listen, remove cycles so I could say if placing them properly was an issue or not.)
> 
> They do remind me of the linear response from the iBasso IT01 and are skewed towards the bass just like the iBasso. The sub bass doesn't go as deep and the bass doesn't feel as well controlled. Mids are still a bit removed compared to the rest of the spectrum but not by much but I must say that means V shaped curve. It makes male vocals and strings sound a touch warmer than I think they should but nowhere near unpleasant. There is an occasional bit of sibilance but in general they don't show much of the 'typical BA sound' as many Chi-Fi IEMs do.
> 
> I don't think there's a better option under $50 for someone looking for a reasonably linear frequency response with a touch of extra lows. The extra bass should make them work acceptably with rock, edm, etc while still providing the linear response for listening to vocals, jazz and classical music.


TRN v20 sound somehow same but with better bass control and slightly better fitting....but it is still pain style fitting


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> How does it compare to IT01 ? Always wondered about these before I started to eye on A73.
> 
> 
> What does it do better than King Pro?




Moondrop Kanas is little less quality than tfz king pro in sound.....

But Kanas pro is completely a different monster...and slay king pro in its own empire.

Kanas pro sounds same as king pro but does everything better(laser like treble....quick with pace, bass is more defined in texture)


----------



## Ders Olmaz

At 40 usd for Fostex Te02 is good choice for under 100? anyone?


----------



## Dexter22

Hey every one, I tried a mod on the UrbanFun HiFi dual driver earphone :

if someone found it boring, and decided to move on to next one, or throwing it away, may be you can try it out. Sound is personal, so I cannot guarantee if it works for everyone.

MOD:
Removed the metal grill and foam in the canal, added a longer FOAM eartip (the cheap ANJIRUI from aliexpress,)so that the driver stays further away from the ear canal. This was done to tame down the brightness due to removal of the grill and the acoustic foam inside. Secondly it avoids earwax to enter the earphone.

RESULT:
Neutral to dynamic:
Orginally without removing the grill, the foam tip gave more body to everything, every instruments started sounding full bodied. But the problem there was a decrease in speed since the sound reaches the eardrum after another set of absorption by the foam tip. The grill+foam in the nozzle is originally taming the sound, keeping the speed.

Who is it for:
For those who felt UrbanFun HiFi boring. (who wants it to be more dynamic) its more coloured, but a beautiful colour, I hope someone who are about to throw this out can definitely try it out.


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> How does it compare to IT01 ? Always wondered about these before I started to eye on A73.
> 
> 
> What does it do better than King Pro?



i wrote a short comparison here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1011#post-14168019

i find the Kanas suits me better because of the more up close mids and staging that similar to Etymotics, while the King Pro has big bass and enveloping soundstage, but the listener sits in front of the musicians. also, after listening to Kanas, the King Pro sounded smoother and missing small details that easily heard on the Kanas. it's like the Liebesleid with slightly less details, but bigger bass



dhruvmeena96 said:


> Moondrop Kanas is little less quality than tfz king pro in sound.....
> 
> But Kanas pro is completely a different monster...and slay king pro in its own empire.
> 
> Kanas pro sounds same as king pro but does everything better(laser like treble....quick with pace, bass is more defined in texture)



haven't heard the Kanas Pro yet, but based on the graph and review from others, they have similar signature from mids to treble, being different only in bigger bass on the regular Kanas. the 300+ dollars Moondrop A4 though, is on another level altogether (my friend's word, not mine. still waiting turn for the sample unit to arrive at my home)


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> TRN v20 sound somehow same but with better bass control and slightly better fitting....but it is still pain style fitting


They sound somewhat the same? I really don’t think so... but I’ll compare them better soon.


----------



## RvTrav

Otto Motor said:


> *TRN V20: v-shaped?
> *
> What is v-shaped: it refers to the frequency response curve. On example shows the changes of the FR curve of the Blitzwolf ES-1 after modding. I have such a modded pair and is does sound "flat" (realistic bass, non exaggerated treble). Most members here would found that signature unexciting and sterile.
> 
> ...



If you are referring to me stating that I do not find my V20s to be V shaped then I have to object.  Unlike you I actually have the TRN V20 and have spent quite a bit of time listening to it.  If you check my profile you will see that I have a variety of earphones from "Neutral", to balanced, to mid forward, to V shaped and all the variations in between.  I believe you pulled the frequency response curve for the V20 from Audio Budget and if you read his description of the Mids he stated "Mids noticeably emphasized"
I have never heard of anyone describing an earphone with a V shaped signature as having emphasized Mids and can't even imagine what that would sound like.  I stated the bass was emphasised and the mids were balanced with or slightly forward of the treble giving an L shaped sound signature.  I have not seen anyone here refer to the V20 as having a flat signature and if by that you are making reference to "Neutral" then I agree that the V20 would then appeal to a specific and very limit group of listeners that is usually catered to by much higher end manufacturers.  I stated that I felt that TRN was successful in producing an earphone with "mass appeal and with a high value to cost ratio."  

From your posts and discussions of your gear, I believe that the V20 does have a place in your collection and would love to hear your impressions once you get it.  

PS.  Even if you don't like the V20 you will have a very nice cable for your 2 pin KZs.   Hope your end of the country is approaching spring sooner than SW Ontario.  We just had our 7th day of snow for April.


----------



## Slater

RvTrav said:


> I believe you pulled the frequency response curve for the V20 from Audio Budget and if you read his description of the Mids he stated "Mids noticeably emphasized"
> I have never heard of anyone describing an earphone with a V shaped signature as having emphasized Mids and can't even imagine what that would sound like.



See, it's examples like this that have made me (on more than 1 occasion) question some of the impressions presented on AB. Sometimes he's spot on; other times it's like huh?


----------



## RvTrav

Slater said:


> See, it's examples like this that have made me (on more than 1 occasion) question some of the impressions presented on AB. Sometimes he's spot on; other times it's like huh?



I actually think he did a good job with his evaluation of the V20.  It was the discussion around the frequency response curve that I had problems with.  I do not believe AB describe the V20 as having a V shaped signature.


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> How does it compare to IT01 ? Always wondered about these before I started to eye on A73.



That will take some more testing. The only thing that is evident so far is that the ibasso have a wider soundstage. Resolution is similar.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 12, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> At 40 usd for Fostex Te02 is good choice for under 100? anyone?


Well worth it...if you like a neutral, audiophile signature. Where did you see them...I could always take a second pair.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 12, 2018)

Since when is trn v20 is v shape....
@Otto Motor 
@memelord

Well I listened to it....and it is fairly neutral...slightly tending towards v shape just to make mids a little thicker


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 12, 2018)

RvTrav said:


> If you are referring to me stating that I do not find my V20s to be V shaped then I have to object.  Unlike you I actually have the TRN V20 and have spent quite a bit of time listening to it.  If you check my profile you will see that I have a variety of earphones from "Neutral", to balanced, to mid forward, to V shaped and all the variations in between.  I believe you pulled the frequency response curve for the V20 from Audio Budget and if you read his description of the Mids he stated "Mids noticeably emphasized"
> I have never heard of anyone describing an earphone with a V shaped signature as having emphasized Mids and can't even imagine what that would sound like.  I stated the bass was emphasised and the mids were balanced with or slightly forward of the treble giving an L shaped sound signature.  I have not seen anyone here refer to the V20 as having a flat signature and if by that you are making reference to "Neutral" then I agree that the V20 would then appeal to a specific and very limit group of listeners that is usually catered to by much higher end manufacturers.  I stated that I felt that TRN was successful in producing an earphone with "mass appeal and with a high value to cost ratio."
> 
> From your posts and discussions of your gear, I believe that the V20 does have a place in your collection and would love to hear your impressions once you get it.
> ...


Thanks. I do like the shape of them and am tempted to order but am not sure whether they would be more of the same in my collection. The overall picture painted by many here (that's what I was referring to, not yours...too many critical chefs may have spoilt my appetite ) is a bit inconclusive to me...considering the ZS10 coming, having received the excellent Fidue A65 etc.

There is a German proverb: when the mouse is full, the flour tastes bitter.

Spring in western Canada looks like this...photo from just now! Uplifting for sure


----------



## RolledOff

Hi, need advice
i bought TinAudio T2 on AE for $32
But before i open the box, someone  offered me $50 for that T2. I just couldn't say no. 
Now i too have my eyes on iBasso it01, about $93 on my country.
Should i go for T2 or add $43 for it01?
How's the two compare?


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@RolledOff  i read lots of comment go with ibasso.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 12, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> Hi, need advice
> i bought TinAudio T2 on AE for $32
> But before i open the box, someone  offered me $50 for that T2. I just couldn't say no.
> Now i too have my eyes on iBasso it01, about $93 on my country.
> ...


The ibasso has a "fun" signature, the T2 has a more "neutral' signature. I have both and  the ibasso is a more spectacular sounding earphone to my ears. A real treat [so far, all statements were subjective]. Admittedly, budget was no issue for me in this case. For $32 you get excellent value in the T2.

As to getting more objectivity, check the ibasso reviews on head fi, in particular the one by Hifi Chris ["excellent value (sounds and performs like more expensive in-ears")]. And of course the T2 reviews, too. This is a very informative one by B9Scrambler ["It’s simply a well-thought out, fairly priced, and expertly tuned dual-dynamic earphone with a nice cable, great build quality, sparse accessory kit, and a lovely presentation."]: https://goo.gl/YLqnE7

In the end, you will be able to read between the lines what is good for you and what fits your budget best.


----------



## Wiljen

RolledOff said:


> Hi, need advice
> i bought TinAudio T2 on AE for $32
> But before i open the box, someone  offered me $50 for that T2. I just couldn't say no.
> Now i too have my eyes on iBasso it01, about $93 on my country.
> ...




Tough call as I like both.   I'd be tempted to get two of the T2 if the price is that much different.  Then you have a pair for work and one for home etc.    I really like the IT01, I'm just not sure I like it twice as much as the T2.


----------



## weedophile

Ok, so after almost 3 weeks of not checking this space, i am 60 pages off from topic, which i've caught up 1/3 and there's still alot more to go xD

Out of the 3 weeks, spent 2 weeks away for work and didnt really had time to follow this thread, but didnt missed the AE sale. Got myself the Tinaudio T2 (@snip3r77 damn bro), the **** PT15 earbuds (partially due to the silver MMCX cable) and an Yeeen uuuuuu eight core MMCX cable (because they are black). I see alot of peeps here buying IEMs like free during the sale, and it reminded myself of myself a little while ago where everything seem so cheap, imma try it, imma try that, is this better, is that better. I think once u have gotten something u are comfortable with (yes, my dead record again, my lover Les **** 4in1) u probably will only look at upgrades or sidegrades, and i certainly hope the T2 can fulfil it. And a certain IT01 is tickling me right now xD

And sry to bring up the isolation discussion, i think jacking up the volume to mask the noise is pretty bad. Of course i cant expect the isolation that CIEM gives but it should at least be able to block out commute noise. Idk what to expect from the T2, but i'm guessing it will give decent isolation, and should be better than open back IEMs that i have before (a certain Philips comes to mind) and also the UiiSii Hi-905 (i really hope the T2 would at least be better).


----------



## loomisjohnson

appropos of nothing, my **** ues arrived today--couldn't resist for $17. ootb, they're surprisingly close to the mainstream brands they're knocking off; i actually prefer the build, fit and cable of the ues to my ue900s. soundwise, balanced, neutral-to-slightly bright and very coherent, with only a bit of tizziness/sibilance at the extremes distinguishing them for their exponentially more expensive archetypes. imaging is very impressive. overall refinement/resolution lags behind the big boys, but not by as much as you think. scary good for $17.


----------



## Santojob

paulindss said:


> I was an deeply hyped for DS1 and i am not a Fan of the signature of b100...


I have also read a lot about the BGVP DS1 (TN version) and it really is very difficult for me to listen from one model to another since they are very different in profile. For my age (59) and my hearing deficiencies I prefer the profile of the Z5000, the BGVP leaves me cooler when listening.

I use an XDuuo XD-05 + Foobar 2000 & files in FLAC
and my favorite styles are Folk, folk-rock, americana, acoustic ....

The two sound very good but I prefer the warmth, the punch, and the musicality of the Z5000, without a doubt.


----------



## bsoplinger

I prefer the iBasso IT01 over the Tinaudio T2. If cost isn't an issue then get the IT01. If you're on a tight budget get the T2. You'll still have a nice IEM with a decent frequency response without much of the rise and dips so prevalent in the inexpensive offerings. If you're really struggling money wise I like $25 Yersen FEN 2000 and comments here say that the TRN V20 is a better option for a bit less. I don't have my pair yet so again I'll point out that is just from comments here. All 4 of these have reasonably linear responses and just differ in how much the bass is increased from a flat response.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 12, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> @RolledOff  i read lots of comment go with ibasso.


Again, the comments by competent others on the ibasso: plays way above its price point. Beats the $800 Sennheiser ie800 and terms of bass and resolution.

Here some very well-made, all metal microdrivers: the discontinued *Joyroom E103*. Includes a nifty  three-button control and a pleather wallet for $13 CAD. They are very natural sounding but the mids are a tad too recessed for my taste. A great listen for a few minutes, but too fatiguing for my ears over a whole album.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Since everyone is recommending the ibasso IT01 and some are saying they’re much better than the Tin T2, I think I’m gonna give them a try. I was originally turned away because of their v-shaped signature and reportedly thin mids. What are your guys’ opinions comparing the two IEMs (especially the midrange)?


----------



## Otto Motor

SilverLodestar said:


> Since everyone is recommending the ibasso IT01 and some are saying they’re much better than the Tin T2, I think I’m gonna give them a try. I was originally turned away because of their v-shaped signature and reportedly thin mids. What are your guys’ opinions comparing the two IEMs (especially the midrange)?


I was also turned away by the V-shape and got the T2 first. But Hifi Chris convinced me and I never looked back. They are fuuuuuun. In an earlier discussion, I was pointed to expensive V-shaped earphones by others (for example some Campfire model).


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> I was also turned away by the V-shape and got the T2 first. But Hifi Chris convinced me and I never looked back. They are fuuuuuun. In an earlier discussion, I was pointed to expensive V-shaped earphones by others (for example some Campfire model).


Normally, I thought v-shape IEMs were the result of lazy tuning. I guess it can be done well if they have good technical ability to go with it. Since they’re a fun IEM, would you think someone who doesn’t like too much low end would like these? I have absolutely no idea what to expect from the IT01.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

SilverLodestar said:


> Normally, I thought v-shape IEMs were the result of lazy tuning. I guess it can be done well if they have good technical ability to go with it. Since they’re a fun IEM, would you think someone who doesn’t like too much low end would like these? I have absolutely no idea what to expect from the IT01.


Check hyla ce1


----------



## Bartig

Have you seen? The Phonograph reviews the KZ ZS10. Psyched now!

_The KZ ZS10 is a phenomenal in-ear headphone that sets the bar for high-end premium configuration at the lowest price in the market. If you were wondering if the KZ ZS10 sound like the KZ ZS6, KZ ZS5, KZ ZSR or if the extra drivers are a gimmick, we can assure you that none of these are true; the KZ ZS10 is a different beast, tuned differently than the other quad-driver and triple-driver models from KZ._


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> Have you seen? The Phonograph reviews the KZ ZS10. Psyched now!
> 
> _The KZ ZS10 is a phenomenal in-ear headphone that sets the bar for high-end premium configuration at the lowest price in the market. If you were wondering if the KZ ZS10 sound like the KZ ZS6, KZ ZS5, KZ ZSR or if the extra drivers are a gimmick, we can assure you that none of these are true; the KZ ZS10 is a different beast, tuned differently than the other quad-driver and triple-driver models from KZ._



All information can be useful. But i don't think thephonograph are a source in the same level as other respected reviewers, so take with a grain of salt.


----------



## TLDRonin

According to the phonograph FR charts, the ZS10 looks like the ZS6 up until 5k, which is rolled off in comparison to the ZS6


----------



## SilverLodestar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Check hyla ce1


I can’t seem to find it. Got a link?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 12, 2018)

paulindss said:


> All information can be useful. But i don't think thephonograph are a source in the same level as other respected reviewers, so take with a grain of salt.


There is a saying "a bad model is better than no model at all". This is a first reference. I re-read their reviews of the ZS5 and ZS6 to get an idea. The phonograph use the FiiO E12 Montblanc for amping, which, for example, makes my ZS5 sound much better than my phone. So, yes, I take your salt grain,  but at least the ZS10 don't have that treble peak of the ZS6.

I see that I have a better earphone than the ZS10 at home already: the DZAT DF-10


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Ouch, you didn't pay $9.99 for those did you?



Yup , I'm gonna go return these horrible excuse of an earphone


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Yup , I'm gonna go return these horrible excuse of an earphone



Well, at least it was only $9.99 Canadian. That's like $0.80 USD.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Well, at least it was only $9.99 Canadian. That's like $0.80 USD.





Is the exchange rate really that bad?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

SilverLodestar said:


> I can’t seem to find it. Got a link?


https://www.hyla-audio.com/product-page/ce-5-hyla


Its ce5.....sorrry


----------



## TLDRonin

Otto Motor said:


> There is a saying "a bad model is better than no model at all". This is a first reference. I re-read their reviews of the ZS5 and ZS6 to get an idea. The phonograph use the FiiO E12 Montblanc for amping, which, for example, makes my ZS5 sound much better than my phone. So, yes, I take your salt grain,  but at least the ZS10 don't have that treble peak of the ZS6.
> 
> I see that I have a better earphone than the ZS10 at home already: the DZAT DF-10


At least they scored ZS10 higher in all actual sound ratings


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> There is a saying "a bad model is better than no model at all". This is a first reference. I re-read their reviews of the ZS5 and ZS6 to get an idea. The phonograph use the FiiO E12 Montblanc for amping, which, for example, makes my ZS5 sound much better than my phone. So, yes, I take your salt grain,  but at least the ZS10 don't have that treble peak of the ZS6.
> 
> I see that I have a better earphone than the ZS10 at home already: the DZAT DF-10


All because you get that lovely pen and noteblock in the box.


----------



## Dexter22

Otto Motor said:


> There is a saying "a bad model is better than no model at all". This is a first reference. I re-read their reviews of the ZS5 and ZS6 to get an idea. The phonograph use the FiiO E12 Montblanc for amping, which, for example, makes my ZS5 sound much better than my phone. So, yes, I take your salt grain,  but at least the ZS10 don't have that treble peak of the ZS6.
> 
> I see that I have a better earphone than the ZS10 at home already: the DZAT DF-10




Then in would rather stay away from their reviews. E12 has mids bumped in a nice way. Also treble is slightly rolled off. It meant for power not for refinement. A reference uncoloured cheap source to test would be o2 as it works well with low impedance. If testing was all done with ODAC+O2, the comparison becomes more sensible. With e12,  slightly V becomes neutral.


----------



## TLDRonin

Bartig said:


> All because you get that lovely pen and noteblock in the box.


The DF-10's packaging is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 13, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> The DF-10's packaging is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I read some Japanese review, asked a Chinese friend of mine who got zs10...

And all of them claimed that "Knowledge Zenith", nailed the market seriously.

It came near to Noble Django($999) in technicality and is a little off tuned(but simply to great for chi fi) compared to noble Django.

Well he said

*compared to django

Bass is a little loose but is extending to deep and is linear.

Mids are fantastic

Treble is very good but some roughness(it is smooth overall).


Well I have to try zs10 myself then I will tell


----------



## bsoplinger

Bartig said:


> All because you get that lovely pen and noteblock in the box.


But its a really nice pen and notebook. It even matches the little cloth pouch you get instead of the more typical semi-rigid case.


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

Dexter22 said:


> E12 has mids bumped in a nice way. Also treble is slightly rolled off.
> 
> With e12,  slightly V becomes neutral.



Link/proof please?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Dexter22 said:


> Then in would rather stay away from their reviews. E12 has mids bumped in a nice way. Also treble is slightly rolled off. It meant for power not for refinement. A reference uncoloured cheap source to test would be o2 as it works well with low impedance. If testing was all done with ODAC+O2, the comparison becomes more sensible. With e12,  slightly V becomes neutral.




Try agdr audio mods on O2 with booster board and burson V6 vibrant version opAmp..

Here comes the neutrality slayer.......the lowest the and other ratings will blow your mind up...


Coming near neurochrome hp1


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I read some Japanese review, asked a Chinese friend of mine who got zs10...
> 
> And all of them claimed that "Knowledge Zenith", nailed the market seriously.
> 
> ...


Lol you believe ? Circle jerking all the way friend


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I have not tried dzat df-10.....but I have dt-10 model which is $100 USD(now $80USD)

Dt10 is a TWFK with expander(something like T.A.E.C) and no foam resistor and a 8mm dual Helmholtz grapheme diaphragm reaching Tesla force, with a up firing or down firing port(according to how you wear it).

This sounds like less warmer Hifiboys OSv3 and even more smooth and sweet treble than fiio f9 pro.

Fourte is subbass which extends way to deep and treble which extends limitlessly.


I lost one side of ear, after that I got u18t


----------



## dhruvmeena96

snip3r77 said:


> Lol you believe ? Circle jerking all the way friend


I will try first, then tell you guys..


I still don't believe him


----------



## loomisjohnson

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I have not tried dzat df-10.....but I have dt-10 model which is $100 USD(now $80USD)
> 
> Dt10 is a TWFK with expander(something like T.A.E.C) and no foam resistor and a 8mm dual Helmholtz grapheme diaphragm reaching Tesla force, with a up firing or down firing port(according to how you wear it).
> 
> ...


the dt10 got almost no attention, but is very good (and, like its little brother the df10, beautifully packaged and accessorized). brightish, u-shaped and energetic--similar in presentation to and competitive with the it01, though not quite as large a stage.


----------



## mbwilson111

TLDRonin said:


> The DF-10's packaging is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo good.



I like my little pen and notebook . ...and the DF10.  Thanks to @DBaldock9 for encouraging me to order it.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I like my little pen and notebook . ...and the DF10.  Thanks to @DBaldock9 for encouraging me to order it.



You're welcome - I think it's a great sounding ~$25 earphone.
Mine came as a gift, when I ordered one of my more expensive earphones - and the seller actually wanted to send me a more expensive, plastic bodied model, but I liked the _look_ of the wooden DF-10, and requested it.
I believe the DF-10 is the one I'm going to take and listen to, when I go to Lunch today.


----------



## DBaldock9

loomisjohnson said:


> the dt10 got almost no attention, but is very good (and, like its little brother the df10, beautifully packaged and accessorized). brightish, u-shaped and energetic--similar in presentation to and competitive with the it01, though not quite as large a stage.



I was quite interested in the DT-10, with its removable cable - until you confirmed that DZAT had chosen a non-standard MMCX type of connector, which means my quality upgrade cables couldn't be used.


----------



## loomisjohnson

DBaldock9 said:


> I was quite interested in the DT-10, with its removable cable - until you confirmed that DZAT had chosen a non-standard MMCX type of connector, which means my quality upgrade cables couldn't be used.


don't let that be a gaining factor--there are two included cables with the dt10, both of very good quality. i'd be very curious to hear your impressions if you do take the plunge


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well can anybody compare 

Vsonic gr07 vs iBasso it01


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/com...w4r-vs-logitech-ue-900-vs-sony-xba-40.679046/



Some knowledge from fellow head fier

@a_recording


----------



## VytasLTU

paulindss said:


> All information can be useful. But i don't think thephonograph are a source in the same level as other respected reviewers, so take with a grain of salt.


What would be some other more reliable resources for comparing budget earphones?


----------



## vladstef

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well can anybody compare
> 
> Vsonic gr07 vs iBasso it01



@crinacle  ranks GR07 above IT03 and I quite like his list and his unbiased approach. He recently commented about IT01 - 'A V-shaped Chinese dynamic, no surprises here. Would call it run-of-the-mill for a $100 IEM. No complaints.'
I highly doubt that he would rank IT01 above IT03 (that would put it in the same boat as GR07).


----------



## Wiljen

He seems to be a bit of a vsonic fanbois though so I'd take the unbiased comment with a grain of salt.   With most reviews of the IT03 and IT01 being extremely positive, his  comments are the outlier which has to make you wonder.   In fairness to him, he may have gotten a pair that didn't perform as well as normal or a bad pairing etc.    Not suggesting it is necessarily intentional as none of us get ahold of a sample size that is truly large enough to draw any significant conclusions.   It is never a good idea to base your decision on any single review or reviewer or even any single listening session.


----------



## Dexter22

Slater said:


> Link/proof please?


My previous equipment list has one. I am well aware of how a neutral sounding device should sound being working on a project for a long time with a stax sr 202 sourced from a RME audio card. I myself do not have the luxury to buy one. Don't ask me what I do for a living now


----------



## vladstef

Wiljen said:


> He seems to be a bit of a vsonic fanbois though so I'd take the unbiased comment with a grain of salt.   With most reviews of the IT03 and IT01 being extremely positive, his  comments are the outlier which has to make you wonder.   In fairness to him, he may have gotten a pair that didn't perform as well as normal or a bad pairing etc.    Not suggesting it is necessarily intentional as none of us get ahold of a sample size that is truly large enough to draw any significant conclusions.   It is never a good idea to base your decision on any single review or reviewer or even any single listening session.



Oh, I absolutely agree, no reviewer is perfect and everyone should do their research. I just mentioned Crinacle because his opinion is an opinion and a valuable one in this case, at least as much as any other head-fier's.
I would say that he is biased towards Vsonic, just that he values particular aspects of sound a lot (like realistic instrument timbre). Also, IT03 doesn't exactly have exclusively positive impressions, IT01 on the other hand appears to be really good for the price.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 13, 2018)

My brand new *Fidue A65 *has a QC-certificate from Sept 2016 - a truly hidden gem. The earpieces are coated with a fancy copper alloy (as it looks), cable and remote are rather simple - and so is the included velvet baggie. Fit is great, sound is airy and darkish. Bass depends on ear shape (vent coverage) and is dry enough in my case.

Compared to the ibasso IT01, the Fidue has a slightly smaller stage (but it is deep!). Compared to my beloved modded BW-ES1, the sound is more mature (can't be argued). I also find them more mature sounding than the Tinaudio T2 (personal preference only).

In summary, the Fidue A65 offers a relaxed listening experience at $54 (on sale). They are another example of an earphone that plays above its price point (I confirm this claim by others).

Although I have tens of earphones, this sound signature has been missing so far.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> In summary, the Fidue A65 offers a relaxed listening experience



Well, you have made me get mine out.  Listening now. When I added them to my list I described them as having an addictive sound.  Very nice.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Well, you have made me get mine out.  Listening now. When I added them to my list I described them as having an addictive sound.  Very nice.


I did the same with the DZAT DF-10. Good to be reminded of the good things in life here.


----------



## kp1821

Otto Motor said:


> I did the same with the DZAT DF-10. Good to be reminded of the good things in life here.


Am also listening to them atm still cannot understand how come they are so easy listen.  The open back design?


----------



## TLDRonin

kp1821 said:


> Am also listening to them atm still cannot understand how come they are so easy listen.  The open back design?


I'm pretty sure the grills in the back are just for show


----------



## Bartig (Apr 13, 2018)

Just received the Timmkoo C630 - available under many names, such as the Malloom Water Drop - and my first impression is they’re fantastic.

Lovely ‘immersive’ sound, impressive sound stage and instrument placement, deep bass. Better for analog genres than for digital though - I can’t really tell why at this time. Maybe a part of the mids are a bit recessed? 

Well, I already love them for blues, sing-song-writers and live recordings.


----------



## chinmie

Does the DZAT DF10 have driver flex issues? If not, i want to buy them as they looked beautiful (and i need a new pen)


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Just received the Timmkoo C630 - available under many names, such as the Malloom Water Drop - and my first impression is they’re fantastic.
> 
> Lovely ‘immersive’ sound, impressive sound stage and instrument placement, deep bass. Better for analog genres than for digital though - I can’t really tell why at this time. Maybe a part of the mids are a bit recessed?
> 
> Well, I already love them for blues, sing-song-writers and live recordings.



Yup, one of my favorites! Have to thank @Vidal for turning me onto those gems 

The sound improves if you peel off the black filter that’s stuck to the stainless nozzle mesh. It just peels and sticks (like a sticker), so they can be put back on if you like them better with the filters.

You can peel them off by picking them at their edge using a sewing needle (or safety pin, push pin, sharp toothpick, xacto blade, etc), and you can store them on a small scrap of wax paper (or even a disposable “waxed” paper cup, aka Dixie cup).


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Yup, one of my favorites! Have to thank @Vidal for turning me onto those gems
> 
> The sound improves if you peel off the black filter that’s stuck to the stainless nozzle mesh. It just peels and sticks (like a sticker), so they can be put back on if you like them better with the filters.
> 
> You can peel them off by picking them at their edge using a sewing needle (safety pin, push pin, etc), and you can store them in a small scrap of wax paper (or even a disposable “waxed” paper cup, aka Dixie cup).


Sounds tricky! How does the sound change/ improve?


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Sounds tricky! How does the sound change/ improve?



Nope, not tricky at all. It requires absolutely no skills (other than not being legally blind or worse). If you can remove a band-aid from your skin, you can peel the black filters from the CI-880 nozzle.

Removing it provides a bit less veil and more clarity, especially to the midrange.

Since you can stick them right back in place if you don’t like the change, there’s literally nothing to lose.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Nope, not tricky at all. It requires absolutely no skills (other than not being legally blind or worse). If you can remove a band-aid from your skin, you can peel the black filters from the CI-880 nozzle.
> 
> Removing it provides a bit less veil and more clarity, especially to the midrange.
> 
> Since you can stick them right back in place if you don’t like the change, there’s literally nothing to lose.


Will give it a try. Don’t know if the mids need more clarity. More oomph maybe, at the moment.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> Nope, not tricky at all. It requires absolutely no skills (other than not being legally blind or worse). If you can remove a band-aid from your skin, you can peel the black filters from the CI-880 nozzle.
> 
> Removing it provides a bit less veil and more clarity, especially to the midrange.
> 
> Since you can stick them right back in place if you don’t like the change, there’s literally nothing to lose.



This isn't idiot proof as I pulled off the mesh with the black fabric!!

Managed to separate them eventually but the steel mesh didn't appear to be sticky.

Do you have the link to the steel meshes  you bought from AE?


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Will give it a try. Don’t know if the mids need more clarity. More oomph maybe, at the moment.



Only one way to find out.


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> Does the DZAT DF10 have driver flex issues? If not, i want to buy them as they looked beautiful (and i need a new pen)



I have no such issue with my DF10.  I put them in just now to check.  Others might have a different experience?  The notebook is cool too.


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> This isn't idiot proof as I pulled off the mesh with the black fabric!!
> 
> Managed to separate them eventually but the steel mesh didn't appear to be sticky.
> 
> Do you have the link to the steel meshes  you bought from AE?



Well, yeah technically NOTHING is idiot proof!







You have to use the sewing needle and lift up on the edge of JUST the black filter. A number of members have done it with zero issues.

BTW, the steel mesh most definitely has the same sticky adhesive ring as the black filter. I've taken mine off and put it back on numerous times.

As to replacement screens, you can get them here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...sh-3-8mm-4mm-4-2mm-4-7mm-5mm/32800734441.html

CI-880 uses *4.3mm* screens.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> Well, yeah technically NOTHING is idiot proof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I think I've managed to stick it back on.

I prefer the sound with them off with the increased clarity.

@Bartig try some of the KZ starline tips as they improve the bass response over the stock tips.


----------



## Slater (Apr 13, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> Thanks.  I think I've managed to stick it back on.
> 
> I prefer the sound with them off with the increased clarity.
> 
> @Bartig try some of the KZ starline tips as they improve the bass response over the stock tips.



Nice, glad you got them back together.

Starlines work great - it's what I run on mine too. It also helps if you push the tips all the way down the nozzle.


----------



## NeonHD

zazaboy said:


> Trn v20 is pretty cheap i doubt it sounds good



Well urbeats is pretty expensive and it sounds like a steaming pile of sh!t, so I don't see your point


----------



## dhruvmeena96

NeonHD said:


> Well urbeats is pretty expensive and it sounds like a steaming pile of sh!t, so I don't see your point


LoL....


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well the only complaints I have for chi fi iem

QC and build quality.

But they are improving

@NeonHD 

Urbeats are pretty tough build but sloppy sound..

QC is good from beats.


But if we want that sort of sound.

I will take Sony XB90ex any day over beats.

Build like a tank. Best wires under 200usd budget for me.
Best quality bass, no veiling of mids and treble.

And crazy soundstage


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Nice, glad you got them back together.
> 
> Starlines work great - it's what I run on mine too. It also helps if you push the tips all the way down the nozzle.


Always those starlines! Will try them, thanks.


----------



## bsoplinger

Bartig said:


> Always those starlines! Will try them, thanks.


And if you look on the deals thread and elsewhere you can find a link to an eBay seller offering 15 pairs in one size for $1. So for $3 you'll have 15 pairs in the 3 different sizes of the KZ Starline. Can't beat that deal. I know I shared the link in the KZ thread and I've seen it shared on other threads too so it shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Terran Earthson

RvTrav said:


> I actually think he did a good job with his evaluation of the V20.  It was the discussion around the frequency response curve that I had problems with.  I do not believe AB describe the V20 as having a V shaped signature.


If you don't mind,  can you describe how trn v20 stacks against memt x-5? And is it an upgrade from memt, and kz zs3-zst?


----------



## mbwilson111

Terran Earthson said:


> If you don't mind,  can you describe how trn v20 stacks against memt x-5? And is it an upgrade from memt, and kz zs3-zst?




I find the TRN V 20 to be better than any of those that you mentioned.  I have or have had them all.  I cannot do detailed sound comparisons though.  I have no problem with the fit (some have said they do) and it comes with a nice cable.  I listened for 5 hours straight one day shortly after it arrived.  Need to get it out again.  Too many choices.


----------



## eggnogg (Apr 14, 2018)

upcoming TRN, pretty much DUNU falcon-C?


----------



## RolledOff

any chifi IEM recommendations for opera / aria ?


----------



## Hotteterre

RolledOff said:


> any chifi IEM recommendations for opera / aria ?


Hello, personally I can't stop to be amazed by KZ HDS1: I find it very open, airy, natural sounding. And I appreciate its good (very good, in my opinion) isolation, very useful when travelling by train...


----------



## rayliam80

One of my orders from the AE Anniversary still hasn't shipped out yet. And yeah it includes the KZ ZS10 and Tinaudio T2. The order will cancel in 3 days (already extended processing time as requested). I've asked the seller (seller which will not be named) if I need to extend it again and they say no need and that it's being shipped out. But it still hasn't been reported as shipped. It's my first time ordering from AE. Should I sit tight and wait or should I just extend it again? I don't mind the wait but I don't want the order to expire nor cause further delays on my end.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 14, 2018)

VytasLTU said:


> What would be some other more reliable resources for comparing budget earphones?



I prefer aproear and audiobudget. More organized and objective observations. And of course, search for reviews from experienced user here in head-fi, Sorry for the late response



rayliam80 said:


> One of my orders from the AE Anniversary still hasn't shipped out yet. And yeah it includes the KZ ZS10 and Tinaudio T2. The order will cancel in 3 days (already extended processing time as requested). I've asked the seller (seller which will not be named) if I need to extend it again and they say no need and that it's being shipped out. But it still hasn't been reported as shipped. It's my first time ordering from AE. Should I sit tight and wait or should I just extend it again? I don't mind the wait but I don't want the order to expire nor cause further delays on my end.


 
What you Will do it's your decision. But apart the problems, this seller is very professional and both of your products really are products that have problem with Stock now. Mine zs10 from the same shop was posted, i Would wait untill the last day of processing time, or extend and wait a 2 or 3 days. As you must have gotten a generous discount in both.


----------



## rayliam80

paulindss said:


> What you Will do it's your decision. But apart the problems, this seller is very professional and both of your products really are products that have problem with Stock now. Mine zs10 from the same shop was posted, i Would wait untill the last day of processing time, or extend and wait a 2 or 3 days. As you must have gotten a generous discount in both.



Thanks for the reassuring and quick reply. I got a great bargain, no doubt. I'll wait to extend processing then.


----------



## ilcanzese

my order for Tin Audio T2  is also  dumb,   this morning the seller write " will send out in 2 days"..............  i hope to receive before the end of april


----------



## paulindss (Apr 14, 2018)

Just want to give a shout out to einsear T2. After spending Lot of time with tin audio and the hifiman, i am listening to the cheap einsear T2 today. And that 10$ gem is truly incredible. With a good fit It resolves well from the bottom to the end. With a eq this can be a bass beast for Bass driven music. Without, It also has a incredible balanced presence. It's a 10$ phone with awesome mids that often lacks in much pricier iem's. I can't stop recommending them. The mids and details remember me the Tin audio often, really. The einsear with a little eq in bass is sooo fun. Without the eq they are perfecly balanced to. And the details are always present and never harsh. Best 10$ iem i have ever heard.



Spoiler: Listen to this awesome Brazilian tune with your Einsear or favorite iem.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 14, 2018)

*The question of value - a quick note!*

Recently, the question came up whether the *iBasso IT01* ($99-109) are worth twice as much as the *Tinaudio T2* (list $49, sale $32). I put this to a quick test by adding the *Fidue A65* (list $59, sale $54) to the (initial) pool.

Test equipment/track:  iPhone 5s playing "Hit That Jive Jack", a Nat King Cole song recorded by Diana Krall: 



Spoiler



https://goo.gl/1xVnU7



I started out with the T2: excellent soundstage, overall very good. I continued with the A65: boy, there was quite a difference. Diana Krall's voice and piano moved closer to my ears, each received more volume and the sound became somewhat more refined and deeper. With the ibasso, the stage became a bit wider and the bass a bit more prominent, but the perceived difference between the T2 and the A65 was bigger than the difference between the A65 and the ibasso.

I then pulled out the big gun, the UE900S ($399 list, $179 sale)...and was initially disappointed...but when listening closely and after the brain had adjusted, Diana sounded more natural and the background vocals came out clearer compared to the other two. They had the best resolution by far, but did not necessarily provide the biggest punch and therefore fun (but would when it comes to a symphony orchestra).

Finally, I plugged in the DZAT DF-10 ($20), and they were respectable and quite open and airy sounding, but they lacked the sparkle and depth of the more expensive contenders. There are a few equals to the DF-10s in my collection and that's as good as it gets at $20.

As to value according tonality only (without factoring in haptic, design, and materials used) - in my opinion:
1. Are the ibasso worth twice the price of the T2? In my opinion yes. They offer a much more mature sound over gazillions of hours/many years. Question to you: the $50 difference, how do they fit in the big picture considering the price of a dap or phone?
2. The T2, if on sale, are the best value, they are actually an incredible value.
3. If the T2 are not on sale, the A65 are the best value. If I had only one pair of iems, I would be perfectly happy with the Fidue.
4. I have not seen the ibasso on sale, but recommend them highly if budget was no issue. They play in the big league.

Now include the ibasso's fancy cable and the A65's swanky alloy housing in the equation...


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> There are a few equals to the DF-10s in my collection and that's as good as it gets at $20.



Do you have Einsear T2 ?


----------



## zazaboy (Apr 14, 2018)

@Otto Motor what about kz zsr .. what do you think about them if you compare it with the kz zsr... which is the best value out of the four? can you recommend  Fidue A65 for bassheads.. does it have good bass?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 14, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Do you have Einsear T2 ?


Yes! I always find them "wow" when putting them into my ears - they compare in terms of quality to the DZAT DF-10. Both constituted my first iem shipment from aliexpress ever...and I have always compared them against the much more expensive Sennheiser Momentum in-ear since. The final verdict is still outstanding, 1.5 years later.

At $13, the Einsear T2 are excellent in terms of everything: sound and haptic (aluminum housings). They even come in a nice bag.

Thanks for reminding me. I just took them out for a spin.


----------



## zazaboy (Apr 14, 2018)

a user on aliexpress said that trn v20 is better then the 1more quad ... is the trn v20 really that good that it beats 100+ headphones... ? can anyone give some impressions against some higher end headphones.. thanks


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 14, 2018)

*Testing the hype: Monk Plus ($5) vs. historic Sennheiser MX-560 ($39 CAD in 2008)
*
Disclaimer: these are earbuds!

Test equipment/track:  iPhone 5s playing "Hit That Jive Jack", a Nat King Cole song recorded by Diana Krall: 



Spoiler








Let's do this like a sports score:

Looks: Monk 2 - Sennheiser 0
Sound: Monk 1 - Sennheiser 9
------------------------------------------
Total: Monk 3 - Sennheiser 9

I purchased the Senns after having lost my 2007 vintage Apple earbuds on the bus. The Monks I had ordered because of the hype.
While the rustic looking Senns sound actually very decent - they make for a surprisingly good and mature listening - the sexy Monks sound distant, tinny, and pale in comparison.

Made in Germany...pardon China...wins this one clearly. Vorsprung durch Technik! 技术优势


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 14, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> any chifi IEM recommendations for opera / aria ?



Massdrop UE900S for $179 would be the killer iems for this purpose as they have the best resolution. Second, I would recommend the Brainwavz B-200 at $120 or the Focal Sphear ($89 on sale). Third are the Fidue A65 at $59 in terms of resolution. And even the Fidue play opera nicely. I would NOT recommend any KZ earphones for opera or anything below $50.



zazaboy said:


> @Otto Motor what about kz zsr .. what do you think about them if you compare it with the kz zsr... which is the best value out of the four? can you recommend  Fidue A65 for bassheads.. does it have good bass?



From all of KZs multi-/hybrid drivers these are the most pleasant sounding to me. There is no piercing and no harshness. I really like using them. Doc Holiday once described them very adequately as an upgrade of the HDS3. In both cases, when trying them for the first, time, I thought "wow".  They also look good when comparing them to more expensive iems, for example my beloved Focal Sphear. Technically, the ZS5 and ZS6 are better but each of them has their quirks - so that I don't use those as often.

The ZSR, to me, are a well executed upgrade of the ES3 and ZST.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 14, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> a user on aliexpress said that trn v20 is better then the 1more quad ... is the trn v20 really that good that it beats 100+ headphones... ? can anyone give some impressions against some higher end headphones.. thanks


In my opinion, it isn’t best the best under 30 dollar option at the moment. I’m diving into a deep comparison right now, but the Yersen FEN-2000 are more detailed and the ZSR are more balanced towards fun. Both have better sound stage and instrument placement.

It’s just that the sound signature of the V20 is somewhat colder, cooler than those two. It really delivers a different sound for the money - one that you can leave in your ears for hours and hours too.


----------



## eggnogg

another peek, next may on sale.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Should I buy the TinAudio T2 for $50, go for something esle, or wait for any discounts to come, and if anyone could suggest when is the possibility for them to be in discounts at the earliest.


----------



## eggnogg

ShabtabQ said:


> Should I buy the TinAudio T2 for $50, go for something esle, or wait for any discounts to come, and if anyone could suggest when is the possibility for them to be in discounts at the earliest.



last 3-28 sale knocked down the price to 28 usd, almost half the price you mentioned. better wait.


----------



## Terran Earthson

Einsears are definitely outstanding for the price, but soon as I acquired memt x5, einsears were blown out of the water, maybe it's just that my brain tends to linger towards more basshead presentation, but compared to memt, einsears bass is pretty shallow, instrument separation is nowhere near as good, sub bass, sound leak and isolation are overall all better in memt, mids and highs are more intimate and overall it just makes for a much better experience. Rather remarkable what sub 20$ iems can give to you this days. 
Btw I use stock tips at both iems, and my source is phone with 625 snapdragon built inside, nothing fancy.


----------



## metabaron

ShabtabQ said:


> Should I buy the TinAudio T2 for $50, go for something esle, or wait for any discounts to come, and if anyone could suggest when is the possibility for them to be in discounts at the earliest.


Whatever you decide, just make sure you are getting the revised version with the new cable. I got the older one and my cables turned green in less than two weeks COMPLETELY. They have since changed the cables, I had to replace my cables (they looked disgusting, even though they still worked).


----------



## metabaron (Apr 14, 2018)

Just got the Rose North Forest and I have been listening to them for the last hour. For $25 the only thing they lack is a case (and I have many anyways). The built, look, fit, tips, and, most importantly, the sound, are all top notch. It’s incredible how much this industry has advanced in the last 10-15 years, to be able to produce this little gem at this price. I highly recommend it, for the price you have nothing to loose plus they make great gifts for friends/family.


----------



## metabaron

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well, i am waiting for a new TinAudio work.
> 
> both T1 and T2 nailed it
> 
> what if T3 comes.......and seriously destroy all iem under 200$


Hopefully they will have sorted their cable issues by then. My T2 cable turned green in less than 2 weeks of use. That is the only negative that an otherwise excellent in ear had.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> Nice, glad you got them back together.
> 
> Starlines work great - it's what I run on mine too. It also helps if you push the tips all the way down the nozzle.



Been having a good listen with the black fabric removed. Started to find them a little harsh until I saw your post about pushing the starlines fully on to the tip.

After doing that they sound fantastic.  Listening to Ziggy Stardust and the level of detail is phenomenal for the price. 

What witchery is going on with pushing the tips fully on as there's no vent hole.  Is it just moving the sound from the BA further back in your ear???


----------



## Bartig (Apr 14, 2018)

metabaron said:


> Just got the Rose North Forest and I have been listening to them for the last hour. For $25 the only thing they lack is a case (and I have many anyways). The built, look, fit, rips, and, most importantly, the sound, are all top notch. It’s incredible how much this industry has advance in the last 10-15 years, to be able to produce this little gem at this price. I highly recommend it, for the price you have nothing to loose plus they make great gifts for friends/family.


For the price you have nothing to lose... well, that’s the case with almost all the sub 25 dollar IEMs we write about here. All that money may add up, you know. 

Tell us a little more about the sound!


----------



## Bartig (Apr 14, 2018)

Took a deep dive into my favorite sub 25 dollar earphones and guess which one won...

You can literally throw every genre on the TRN V20. Amazing.


----------



## metabaron

Bartig said:


> For the price you have nothing to lose... well, that’s the case with almost all the sub 25 dollar IEMs we write about here. All that money may add up, you know.
> 
> Tell us a little more about the sound!


Only had a couple hours on them, but what I can tell right now is that there is really no frequency upped or exaggerated in them. They are not bass heavy for people who like that, and not harsh or sibilant. If anything, somewhat midcentric ie.


----------



## VShaft

metabaron said:


> Hopefully they will have sorted their cable issues by then. My T2 cable turned green in less than 2 weeks of use. That is the only negative that an otherwise excellent in ear had.



I don't think that's the cable "issue" that's been solved in the v2 of the cable. The only thing they updated is the strain relief and the MMCX connectors. The rest is exactly the same - it's still going to turn green sooner or later.


----------



## metabaron (Apr 14, 2018)

VShaft said:


> I don't think that's the cable "issue" that's been solved in the v2 of the cable. The only thing they updated is the strain relief and the MMCX connectors. The rest is exactly the same - it's still going to turn green sooner or later.


I actually communicated with them and they told me that "all issues" had been solved with the new cable. That a silver cable eventually turns green was not my problem, all cables like this eventually do, it's that it turned green with less than two weeks of use, and mine was not an isolated issue according to them. If this hasn't been addressed with the new cable, it would actually give me reason not to purchase any of their upcoming products.


----------



## VShaft

Well, then it could be. Though personally I doubt they really solved anything regarding the greening, But then again, I don't really mind the color of the cable anymore. It sort of bothered me in the beginning, but now I couldn't care less. It's a cosmetic thing that nobody's even going to notice. It most certainly won't put me off any future TinAudio products. I did order a new cable, however, but that's because the straight plug is really impractical for my needs.


----------



## paulindss

eggnogg said:


> another peek, next may on sale.



I found it very beautiful !! I Hope It sounds good. I need a bassy iem in my collection. But i am not getting anyone soon. The z5000 os pricey.


----------



## vladstef

VShaft said:


> I don't think that's the cable "issue" that's been solved in the v2 of the cable. The only thing they updated is the strain relief and the MMCX connectors. The rest is exactly the same - it's still going to turn green sooner or later.



V2 cables are white, V1 are beige. Not only the connectors, cable color was changed as well. I've had T2 with updated cable for a few months and no greening as of yet.


----------



## paulindss

eggnogg said:


> another peek, next may on sale.



Sooo beautiful. It is a original design ?


----------



## darmanastartes

Looks very similar to the Dunu Falcon-C.


----------



## metabaron

darmanastartes said:


> Looks very similar to the Dunu Falcon-C.


Looks identical down to the connectors.


----------



## eggnogg

paulindss said:


> Sooo beautiful. It is a original design ?





darmanastartes said:


> Looks very similar to the Dunu Falcon-C.



kinda similar design with dunu. 2ba+2dd with metal housing. hope they learn something from v10.


----------



## metabaron (Apr 14, 2018)

VShaft said:


> Well, then it could be. Though personally I doubt they really solved anything regarding the greening, But then again, I don't really mind the color of the cable anymore. It sort of bothered me in the beginning, but now I couldn't care less. It's a cosmetic thing that nobody's even going to notice. It most certainly won't put me off any future TinAudio products. I did order a new cable, however, but that's because the straight plug is really impractical for my needs.


It's not the fact that it turned green that gives me pause, it's that it happened in less than two weeks, basically for me is a quality control issue, and a using your first customers as beta testers for your initial batches, besides I do have other silver cables and not a single one of them has already turned green like this (not even the Shure one and I've had that one for over a year. Anyways, I got another cable for it and I am happy with it, but it still makes me cautious when it comes to it, especially since a company like Kinera experienced a similar problem and actually went about it the right way.


----------



## Slater (Apr 14, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> Been having a good listen with the black fabric removed. Started to find them a little harsh until I saw your post about pushing the starlines fully on to the tip.
> 
> After doing that they sound fantastic.  Listening to Ziggy Stardust and the level of detail is phenomenal for the price.
> 
> What witchery is going on with pushing the tips fully on as there's no vent hole.  Is it just moving the sound from the BA further back in your ear???



Yes, you hit the nail on the head - without pushing the tip down, it's a little harsh. Once you push the tip down all the way (to where I show in my photo), it's like magic.

I think that's why they added that black filter. Because the tips sit all the way at the top of the nozzle, it makes the treble a little harsh (so they used the black filter to try and squash the harshness). But all they really had to do was omit the black filter, and provide tips that pushed all the way down the nozzle (or they could have machined the nozzle such that any tip would sit at the bottom of the nozzle).

But regardless, now you know the secret of the CI-880! If it had just a tad more sub bass, it would be my perfect IEM. I only have 1 pair, so I don't want to experiment with the vent holes to try and tweak the sound - I'll first need to get an additional pair, so I have a stock pair to A/B with.

Also, there IS a vent hole...it's just verrrry small (and thus hard to see). It's drilled in the side of that very bottom 'ring' section, right below the bottom edge of the Starline tip in my photo.


----------



## metabaron

eggnogg said:


> kinda similar design with dunu. 2ba+2dd with metal housing. hope they learn something from v10.


Which inears are this anyways?


----------



## eggnogg (Apr 14, 2018)

metabaron said:


> Which inears are this anyways?



its just nicehck teasing this new new "no-name-yet" TRN.
along with fiio FH5, ostry new iem, dawnwood, HiBy, etc.


----------



## Slater

VShaft said:


> I don't think that's the cable "issue" that's been solved in the v2 of the cable. The only thing they updated is the strain relief and the MMCX connectors. The rest is exactly the same - it's still going to turn green sooner or later.



How can you tell which version is which? Any posts or photo guides?


----------



## metabaron

Slater said:


> How can you tell which version is which? Any posts or photo guides?


Far as I know, the new cable has clear/transparent connectors, and the old one were solid white. Otherwise they look the same to me.


----------



## eggnogg (Apr 14, 2018)

metabaron said:


> Far as I know, the new cable has clear/transparent connectors, and the old one were solid white. Otherwise they look the same to me.



vs old batch





vs new batch


----------



## Slater

metabaron said:


> Far as I know, the new cable has clear/transparent connectors, and the old one were solid white. Otherwise they look the same to me.





eggnogg said:


> vs old batch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect - thanks so much!


----------



## metabaron

I replaced mine anyways, here is a couple shots with their new cable, that even has the same jack.


----------



## metabaron

And another one from the same company in silver.


----------



## toddy0191 (Apr 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> Yes, you hit the nail on the head - without pushing the tip down, it's a little harsh. Once you push the tip down all the way (to where I show in my photo), it's like magic.
> 
> I think that's why they added that black filter. Because the tips sit all the way at the top of the nozzle, it makes the treble a little harsh (so they used the black filter to try and squash the harshness). But all they really had to do was omit the black filter, and provide tips that pushed all the way down the nozzle (or they could have machined the nozzle such that any tip would sit at the bottom of the nozzle).
> 
> ...



Well when you do mod them,  they casings pop open like so, as I found out when trying to remove the right earpiece from my ear!

Not sure why it's decided to do that after 10 months or so.


----------



## Slater

metabaron said:


> I replaced mine anyways, here is a couple shots with their new cable, that even has the same jack.



Nice job! Got a link to the ends you used?


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> Well when you do mod them,  they casings pop open like so, as I found out when trying to remove the right earpiece from my ear!
> 
> Not sure why it's decided to do that after 10 months or so.



Do you live in a cold climate (ie were you out in the cold outside, then came in and removed the IEMs)?

Most metal parts that are "friction fit" can fall apart when cold, because the metal contracts juuuust a tiny bit. It's actually a trick used to install bearings onto a transmission differential (for example).

I will keep that in mind though. Mine have never done that, but a few micro drops of UV glue should bullet proof the casing.

Were you able to get them back together OK, or did the wiring rip off of the driver?


----------



## metabaron

Slater said:


> Nice job! Got a link to the ends you used?


Sorry, didn’t mean I actually built the cables myself, but I got both of them for very cheap.


----------



## toddy0191 (Apr 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> Do you live in a cold climate (ie were you out in the cold outside, then came in and removed the IEMs)?
> 
> Most metal parts that are "friction fit" can fall apart when cold, because the metal contracts juuuust a tiny bit. It's actually a trick used to install bearings onto a transmission differential (for example).
> 
> ...


 
They just popped back together and seem fairly secure.  The solder held out fine. 

You can't see from that pic but the wire is knotted inside the back cavity.

I live in the UK and was inside so normal room temp.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 15, 2018)

*On U-V-W Shapes and Bathtubs
*
In a recent discussion of frequency response curves, it was argued whether the TRN V20's was V-shaped or W-shaped. Who was right?

The answer: both, simply because these terms are not officially defined, which leaves room for interpretation and confusion. When reading German-language reviews, there is no ambiguity so long as any FR curve with emphasized bass and treble, and recessed mids is collectively referred to as "Badewanne" (*bathtub*). In other words, the lazy Germans/Austrians/Swiss don't distinguish these three consecutive letters towards the end of the alphabet. Bugger!

Strictly speaking, no FR curve is truly, U-, V-, or W-shaped as there is always a tail at either end...therefore any interpretation involves a certain degree of imagination and cherry picking. I frequently tend to ignore the curve segment above 10 kHz because you cannot really hear it (but it bugs your eardrums, see ZS6) [measurements are generally less accurate above 7 kHz: microphone, resonant peaks, variations in insert depth...according to @crinacle]. And since I could not find any definitions on the internet, I discussed this issue with a person who is regularly writing about bathtubs: Hifi Chris.

The problem is that not even the subdivision of the frequency spectrum is properly defined. What are bass, mids, and treble (I am using the subdivision found on wikipedia)?

We attempted to characterize the FR curve shapes:

*V-shape*: an overused, vague term. It is problematic as it is used inconsistently. The shape generally refers to emphasized bass and emphasized treble...but what is treble? Chris' suggestion: one maximum in the sub bass and the treble elevated in the narrow interval between 7 and 10 kHz. That's V-shape as accepted by the German language community.

*U-shape: *refers to a more extreme bathtub or a stretched V between sub bass and approximately 9 kHz according to Chris.

*W-shape: *refers to a V-tuning with even more elevated upper mids (e.g. see appended ZS5 FR curve). This results in thin, hollow, nasal, and recessed appearing mids.

Again, this is only an attempt. One gets around these terms by accurately describing the FR curve's shape in detail: e.g. "ZS5 curve starts climbing at 900 Hz, peaks at 2.5 kHz, then...).

Opinions are most welcome! But at least we introduced a new useful, less ambiguous and therefore clearer term to the English-language discussion: the *bathtub*-shaped frequency response curve!

After so many bathtubs, I may have a shower now!

*

 

 *


----------



## SilverLodestar (Apr 14, 2018)

My iBasso IT01 came in the mail today, and holy freaking crap. They are absolutely glorious. I didn't expect to love them this much.

The build quality and included accessories are unheard of at this price. The cable is wonderfully flexible and seemingly indestructible, there are so many eartips to choose from, the carrying case is very nice, and the red/blue color scheme is my favorite.

As for sound, these are ridiculously good. I've been looking for an IEM to compare with and complement my TinAudio T2, and I think I've finally found it. The T2 spoiled me with its insane resolution, intoxicating mids/vocals, controlled brightness, and neutrality. Not a single IEM I've bought in the last 6 months has come close to it in technical ability and enjoyability, until now. The IT01's bass is strong and fun, yet mostly nonintrusive. It prefers sub-bass rather than mid-bass, resulting in *very* little, if any, bleeding into the mids; it's just what I've wanted in my low-end. You really get a sense of fullness and absolute power in the IT01's sub-bass. The mid-bass is well-controlled and not boomy, which is actually kinda rare among Chi-fi. The mids are somewhat thick, transparent, and neither too bright nor too warm; they're just right. I've read some reviews saying that vocals take step back, but I don't quite agree. Male vocals feel intimate and full, and female vocals feel wonderfully intoxicating. What I love a lot about the midrange is how iBasso tackles the upper-mids/lower-treble. It has the bite and crunch to make instruments such as the electric guitar distinct and crisp, yet without coming off as harsh or strident. This, I feel, is a difficult task that only two IEMs I own successfully accomplish. I'm extremely sensitive to peaks around 5-8k Hz, so this is a godsend. Overall, the midrange is excellently handled and balanced. The treble is another point of excellence. It's so well-defined and clear without coming off as splashy or over-emphasized. Imaging is also incredible along with the large soundstage these provide.

Sorry for the long post, I'm just falling in love with these! Thank you guys for recommending this gem!
Edit: just out of curiosity, how do the Brainwavz B400 compare to these??


----------



## SilverLodestar

Otto Motor said:


> *On U-V-W Shapes and Bathtubs
> *
> In a recent discussion of frequency response curves, it was argued whether the TRN V20's was V-shaped or W-shaped. Who was right?
> 
> ...


Very interesting, I've always gotten these mixed up and I probably still will.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 14, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> Very interesting, I've always gotten these mixed up and I probably still will.








SilverLodestar said:


> My iBasso IT01 came in the mail today, and holy freaking crap. They are absolutely glorious. I didn't expect to love them this much.



Your glorious ibasso IT01 have the tuning visualized above. Also known as "fun" tuning.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

metabaron said:


> Hopefully they will have sorted their cable issues by then. My T2 cable turned green in less than 2 weeks of use. That is the only negative that an otherwise excellent in ear had.


Well cable can be replaced but not the audio enjoyment.


T2 has a exact bump at 3khz and 1khz and 10khz are same.


With BA style bass speed but lower distortion


----------



## bsoplinger

Otto Motor said:


> *On U-V-W Shapes and Bathtubs
> *
> In a recent discussion of frequency response curves, it was argued whether the TRN V20's was V-shaped or W-shaped. Who was right?
> 
> ...


I think you need to call it *B-shape* cause us 'merikans just luv to shorten wrds to make them gr8


----------



## bsoplinger

metabaron said:


> … I replaced mine anyways, here is a couple shots with their new cable, that even has the same jack.


Both that and the white one from your later post seem decent for inexpensive cables. Were they inexpensive? Or better do you have a link?


----------



## metabaron

bsoplinger said:


> Both that and the white one from your later post seem decent for inexpensive cables. Were they inexpensive? Or better do you have a link?


EDOG Upgrade Replacement 7N OCC Audio Cable Cord for Shure SE846 SE535 SE425 SE315 SE215 UE900 (Pure copper straight) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072LWZGZ1?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------



## metabaron

$24 for the copper colored one and $26 for the silver one. You can get them with either straight or L shape jacks.


----------



## snip3r77

SilverLodestar said:


> My iBasso IT01 came in the mail today, and holy freaking crap. They are absolutely glorious. I didn't expect to love them this much.
> 
> The build quality and included accessories are unheard of at this price. The cable is wonderfully flexible and seemingly indestructible, there are so many eartips to choose from, the carrying case is very nice, and the red/blue color scheme is my favorite.
> 
> ...



T2 vs it01. Is it more like a side grade ?
Certain factors t2 still wins.


----------



## ShabtabQ

eggnogg said:


> last 3-28 sale knocked down the price to 28 usd, almost half the price you mentioned. better wait.


$28, I better wait then the price difference is too huge for me to underlook it, thank you sir.


----------



## crinacle

Wiljen said:


> He seems to be a bit of a vsonic fanbois though so I'd take the unbiased comment with a grain of salt.   With most reviews of the IT03 and IT01 being extremely positive, his  comments are the outlier which has to make you wonder.   In fairness to him, he may have gotten a pair that didn't perform as well as normal or a bad pairing etc.    Not suggesting it is necessarily intentional as none of us get ahold of a sample size that is truly large enough to draw any significant conclusions.   It is never a good idea to base your decision on any single review or reviewer or even any single listening session.



The problem is with "hype". "Hype" means that people new to the hobby would get sucked into buying certain products and, with their lack of experience or critical listening, think that whatever they bought is a good product. In my 5+ years of being on this site, it is rare to see someone new writing a negative review of something they have just bought since they have been influenced by a wave of positive reviews beforehand or are simply in denial. They write a positive review, and the cycle continues onto the next new guy who then writes his first review based on the countless other positive ones that he had read before his purchase.

Not telling you whether or not you should listen to me. But there is a difference between 100+ positive reviews written by users who barely got their feet off the ground in the hobby versus 1 review by someone who has a track record of listening to multiple IEMs of different price points and is not afraid of writing something negative about a product. I think writing criticisms about a product requires a lot more critical ability than "reviewers" who leave the _Cons_ of the review section blank because they can't come up with something bad to say.


----------



## snip3r77

crinacle said:


> The problem is with "hype". "Hype" means that people new to the hobby would get sucked into buying certain products and, with their lack of experience or critical listening, think that whatever they bought is a good product. In my 5+ years of being on this site, it is rare to see someone new writing a negative review of something they have just bought since they have been influenced by a wave of positive reviews beforehand or are simply in denial. They write a positive review, and the cycle continues onto the next new guy who then writes his first review based on the countless other positive ones that he had read before his purchase.
> 
> Not telling you whether or not you should listen to me. But there is a difference between 100+ positive reviews written by users who barely got their feet off the ground in the hobby versus 1 review by someone who has a track record of listening to multiple IEMs of different price points and is not afraid of writing something negative about a product. I think writing criticisms about a product requires a lot more critical ability than "reviewers" who leave the _Cons_ of the review section blank because they can't come up with something bad to say.


Usually ppl get hyped by zx brand imho


----------



## Otto Motor

snip3r77 said:


> T2 vs it01. Is it more like a side grade ?
> Certain factors t2 still wins.


Maybe in the degree of neutrality. The basso's image is much better rendered and its timbre is superior.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 15, 2018)

crinacle said:


> The problem is with "hype". "Hype" means that people new to the hobby would get sucked into buying certain products and, with their lack of experience or critical listening, think that whatever they bought is a good product. In my 5+ years of being on this site, it is rare to see someone new writing a negative review of something they have just bought since they have been influenced by a wave of positive reviews beforehand or are simply in denial. They write a positive review, and the cycle continues onto the next new guy who then writes his first review based on the countless other positive ones that he had read before his purchase.
> 
> Not telling you whether or not you should listen to me. But there is a difference between 100+ positive reviews written by users who barely got their feet off the ground in the hobby versus 1 review by someone who has a track record of listening to multiple IEMs of different price points and is not afraid of writing something negative about a product. I think writing criticisms about a product requires a lot more critical ability than "reviewers" who leave the _Cons_ of the review section blank because they can't come up with something bad to say.



I have not gotten any "Likes" for my opinion of the hyped VE Monk Plus which is essentially recycling right out of the box - absolutely awful. It should have come as a freebie in a cornflakes box or in a Kinder surprise egg. You have to subscribe to the field of "optimistic listening" to like them. My KZ ZS3 were also horrible. The SEAHF AWK-009 were chainsaws that gave me headaches, although highly promoted by some. The ibasso IT01 are great, independent of the hype. The Tinaudio T2 are overhyped: they are great value, but you get a much better earphone in the lesser known Fidue A65 for $10 more. The piercing KZ ZS6 are totally unusable over longer periods of time - unless your wrap a chastity belt around the nozzles - but people love their Campfire Andromeda shape, order several of them in the colours of the season, and pimp them with fancy cables just for looks. There is lots of hoarding going on when people think they get a deal - myself included (I own two pairs of each KZ EDR1 and EDR2, a total worth of $20)...nobody would ever buy two Campfire Andromeda.

I have problems seeing past big names such as the competent Sennheiser. Their headphones are usually great but their cheaper iems are not living up to their name - probably not even their expensive ones. I am in denial when comparing the $100 Momentum to some $20 Chifi - how much did I overpay? Similarly, how good are my Focal Sphear? The cheaper Focal Spark are possibly also not any better than $20 Chifi.

As to the expensive iems: in what price category does the diminishing return start when using them with a phone that generally sports a relatively cheap built-in amp and dac - let's say an iPhone. What devices are you driving them with?


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> I have not gotten any "Likes" for my opinion of the hyped VE Monk Plus which is essentially recycling right out of the box - absolutely awful. It should have come as a freebie in a cornflakes box or in a Kinder surprise egg. You have to subscribe to the field of "optimistic listening" to like them. My KZ ZS3 were also horrible. The SEAHF AWK-009 were chainsaws that gave me headaches, although highly promoted by some. The ibasso IT01 are great, independent of the hype. The Tinaudio T2 are overhyped: they are great value, but you get a much better earphone in the lesser known Fidue A65 for $10 more. The piercing KZ ZS6 are totally unusable over longer periods of time - unless your wrap a chastity belt around the nozzles - but people love their Campfire Andromeda shape, order several of them in the colours of the season, and pimp them with fancy cables just for looks. There is lots of hoarding going on when people think they get a deal - myself included (I own two pairs of each KZ EDR1 and EDR2, a total worth of $20)...nobody would ever buy two Campfire Andromeda.
> 
> I have problems seeing past big names such as the competent Sennheiser. Their headphones are usually great but their cheaper iems are not living up to their name - probably not even their expensive ones. I am in denial when comparing the $100 Momentum to some $20 Chifi - how much did I overpay? Similarly, how good are my Focal Sphear? The cheaper Focal Spark are possibly also not any better than $20 Chifi.
> 
> As to the expensive iems: in what price category does the diminishing return start when using them with a phone that generally sports a relatively cheap built-in amp and dac - let's say an iPhone. What devices are you driving them with?



rather than monks, have you tried the Vido (for bass), Edifier H185 (for treble clarity), and **** PT15 (for balanced tone)? that three are sub $10 that i consider great. the monks... well.. the only VE that i consider good sounding is the Zen line only.

i agree on your assessment about the ZS3 and Awk009 (painful treble)  although the ZS3 i can still use for casual movie watching, or better yet, as an ear plug. it blocks noise quite well. 

the Tinaudio T2 Achilles heel to me is the fitting issue.. for it's simple form it is really hard to maintain a seal. it might benefit greatly from.custom mold. soundwise, i think the T2 is really unique BA style sounding buds (from a double dynamic driver)


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> I have not gotten any "Likes" for my opinion of the hyped VE Monk Plus which is essentially recycling right out of the box - absolutely awful. It should have come as a freebie in a cornflakes box or in a Kinder surprise egg. You have to subscribe to the field of "optimistic listening" to like them. My KZ ZS3 were also horrible. The SEAHF AWK-009 were chainsaws that gave me headaches, although highly promoted by some. The ibasso IT01 are great, independent of the hype. The Tinaudio T2 are overhyped: they are great value, but you get a much better earphone in the lesser known Fidue A65 for $10 more. The piercing KZ ZS6 are totally unusable over longer periods of time - unless your wrap a chastity belt around the nozzles - but people love their Campfire Andromeda shape, order several of them in the colours of the season, and pimp them with fancy cables just for looks. There is lots of hoarding going on when people think they get a deal - myself included (I own two pairs of each KZ EDR1 and EDR2, a total worth of $20)...nobody would ever buy two Campfire Andromeda.
> 
> I have problems seeing past big names such as the competent Sennheiser. Their headphones are usually great but their cheaper iems are not living up to their name - probably not even their expensive ones. I am in denial when comparing the $100 Momentum to some $20 Chifi - how much did I overpay? Similarly, how good are my Focal Sphear? The cheaper Focal Spark are possibly also not any better than $20 Chifi.
> 
> As to the expensive iems: in what price category does the diminishing return start when using them with a phone that generally sports a relatively cheap built-in amp and dac - let's say an iPhone. What devices are you driving them with?



The Fidue A65 are on offer for £29.99 (about 54 CAD) on Amazon UK.  Is this a good price?

I jumped on the T2 based on your feedback (after agreeing with your opinions on the EDR1 and B100) but could now get these for a similar price.  

How would you describe their signature?


----------



## crinacle

Otto Motor said:


> I have not gotten any "Likes" for my opinion of the hyped VE Monk Plus which is essentially recycling right out of the box - absolutely awful. It should have come as a freebie in a cornflakes box or in a Kinder surprise egg. You have to subscribe to the field of "optimistic listening" to like them. My KZ ZS3 were also horrible. The SEAHF AWK-009 were chainsaws that gave me headaches, although highly promoted by some. The ibasso IT01 are great, independent of the hype. The Tinaudio T2 are overhyped: they are great value, but you get a much better earphone in the lesser known Fidue A65 for $10 more. The piercing KZ ZS6 are totally unusable over longer periods of time - unless your wrap a chastity belt around the nozzles - but people love their Campfire Andromeda shape, order several of them in the colours of the season, and pimp them with fancy cables just for looks. There is lots of hoarding going on when people think they get a deal - myself included (I own two pairs of each KZ EDR1 and EDR2, a total worth of $20)...nobody would ever buy two Campfire Andromeda.
> 
> I have problems seeing past big names such as the competent Sennheiser. Their headphones are usually great but their cheaper iems are not living up to their name - probably not even their expensive ones. I am in denial when comparing the $100 Momentum to some $20 Chifi - how much did I overpay? Similarly, how good are my Focal Sphear? The cheaper Focal Spark are possibly also not any better than $20 Chifi.
> 
> As to the expensive iems: in what price category does the diminishing return start when using them with a phone that generally sports a relatively cheap built-in amp and dac - let's say an iPhone. What devices are you driving them with?



My stance towards IEMs is that they are efficient with power. It's less a problem of amplification but rather of source matching. Does the signature of the source match with the IEM? Most expensive IEMs are still very easy to drive and sound good right off an iPhone. If it requires a desktop amp to "sound good", straight into the garbage it goes. I buy IEMs for portability and efficiency; if I'm going to be tethered to my desk, a headphone or a pair of good desk speakers will outperform any IEM. And I'm saying this as someone who dabbles primarily in the latter.


----------



## paulindss

From description the ibasso it01 is the Sweet spot for me. But I've never payed more than 38$ in a iem, and i Would not Exchange 3 of My iem's for a single one. Maybe in the Future...


----------



## bsoplinger

SilverLodestar said:


> … Edit: just out of curiosity, how do the Brainwavz B400 compare to these??


Here's a post of mine from another thread. I was asked to compare the Massdrop Mee Pinnacle PX to the Brainwavz B400. I added the iBasso IT01 to the group to compare. Warning, the original request that my comparison was based on was the quality of midrange and highs and the effects on classical music and guitars. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...e-driver-99-usd.865037/page-125#post-14168351


----------



## Wiljen (Apr 15, 2018)

crinacle said:


> The problem is with "hype". "Hype" means that people new to the hobby would get sucked into buying certain products and, with their lack of experience or critical listening, think that whatever they bought is a good product. In my 5+ years of being on this site, it is rare to see someone new writing a negative review of something they have just bought since they have been influenced by a wave of positive reviews beforehand or are simply in denial. They write a positive review, and the cycle continues onto the next new guy who then writes his first review based on the countless other positive ones that he had read before his purchase.
> 
> Not telling you whether or not you should listen to me. But there is a difference between 100+ positive reviews written by users who barely got their feet off the ground in the hobby versus 1 review by someone who has a track record of listening to multiple IEMs of different price points and is not afraid of writing something negative about a product. I think writing criticisms about a product requires a lot more critical ability than "reviewers" who leave the _Cons_ of the review section blank because they can't come up with something bad to say.



I wasn't suggesting that people not listen to you, just that they not listen ONLY to you or any other single reviewer.  Whether we are inclined to admit it or not, we all have biases and we all are willing to let certain things pass in favor of other things.  Some are willing to put up with fit problems if the sound quality is good enough, others place timbre above detail or vice versa, still others prefer extension over all else.    By combining several reviews of the same item by different reviewers (provided they are legit reviews and I will readily concede that point) we as consumers get a better overall picture of what to expect from a product.   I think you place more emphasis on timbre than some and I know I place more importance on imaging than a lot of other reviewers here and it has put me opposite some other reviewers at times. (DM5 was a great example as I hated it and still think it is over-blown while others praised it).


----------



## zazaboy (Apr 15, 2018)

@Otto Motor do you think ibasso it01  is worth it if you think about the price difference..  if you compare to the fidue a65 .. is the soundstage bigger on ibasso it01... and does the ibasso it01 get loud like extreme levels on low powered smartphones..... ?


----------



## loomisjohnson

SilverLodestar said:


> My iBasso IT01 came in the mail today, and holy freaking crap. They are absolutely glorious. I didn't expect to love them this much.
> 
> The build quality and included accessories are unheard of at this price. The cable is wonderfully flexible and seemingly indestructible, there are so many eartips to choose from, the carrying case is very nice, and the red/blue color scheme is my favorite.
> 
> ...


i do note that among the dozens (hundreds?) of iems that have gotten mega-hyped on release, the it01 (and to a slightly lesser extent the t2) have remained a universal fave and look like a hall of famer.


----------



## Wiljen

loomisjohnson said:


> i do note that among the dozens (hundreds?) of iems that have gotten mega-hyped on release, the it01 (and to a slightly lesser extent the t2) have remained a universal fave and look like a hall of famer.



The true test is a year from the release date, are they still being used and sold at an appreciable pace or are their 100s of pairs in a drawer.


----------



## HungryPanda

Wiljen said:


> The true test is a year from the release date, are they still being used and sold at an appreciable pace or are their 100s of pairs in a drawer.


What else are drawers for?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Wiljen said:


> The true test is a year from the release date, are they still being used and sold at an appreciable pace or are their 100s of pairs in a drawer.


truer words have never been spoken. having been at this for awhile, i'd venture a guess that the it01 and t2 will still garner some ink a year from now, much as the urbanfun, einsear and certain of the classic kzs... time will tell. noone talks about the shozy zero or lz a2s today, which were all the rage back in the day.


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> rather than monks, have you tried the Vido (for bass), Edifier H185 (for treble clarity), and **** PT15 (for balanced tone)? that three are sub $10 that i consider great. the monks... well.. the only VE that i consider good sounding is the Zen line only.
> 
> i agree on your assessment about the ZS3 and Awk009 (painful treble)  although the ZS3 i can still use for casual movie watching, or better yet, as an ear plug. it blocks noise quite well.
> 
> the Tinaudio T2 Achilles heel to me is the fitting issue.. for it's simple form it is really hard to maintain a seal. it might benefit greatly from.custom mold. soundwise, i think the T2 is really unique BA style sounding buds (from a double dynamic driver)



I have not tried any of the above mentioned as they would be more of the same in my collection. The ZS3 were first superseded by the ZST and ES3, and all three by the good ZSR.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 15, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> The Fidue A65 are on offer for £29.99 (about 54 CAD) on Amazon UK.  Is this a good price?
> 
> I jumped on the T2 based on your feedback (after agreeing with your opinions on the EDR1 and B100) but could now get these for a similar price.
> 
> How would you describe their signature?



Yes, 30 quid is a very good price. I recently paid $54 USD on sale. In terms of signature, I agree with Chris...who had recommended them to me as a pair that play way above their pricepoint: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...dynamic-driver-iem.20798/reviews#review-14675


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> truer words have never been spoken. having been at this for awhile, i'd venture a guess that the it01 and t2 will still garner some ink a year from now, much as the urbanfun, einsear and certain of the classic kzs... time will tell. noone talks about the shozy zero or lz a2s today, which were all the rage back in the day.



Good point. I remember when the Shure E4c was the bees knees. I can't tell you the last time I heard anyone mutter its name.


----------



## Wiljen (Apr 15, 2018)

Its an interesting paradox.  Models with longevity are considered the mainstays of the industry but most companies are pushed to continually improve models so they seldom have a single model out for more than two years.   

Would the LZa4 be talked about with the reverence something like the Gr07 gets if they hadn't released a A5 and just kept pumping out A4s for another 4 to 5 years?


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Its an interesting paradox.  Models with longevity are considered the mainstays of the industry but most companies are pushed to continual improve models so they seldom have a single model out for more than two years.
> 
> Would the LZa4 be talked about with the reverence something like the Gr07 gets if they hadn't released a A5 and just kept pumping out A4s for another 4 to 5 years?



Yeah, look at something like the Sennheiser HD6xx. Still a classic all these years later. Now contrast that with KZ, who has 9 new models for this year alone. People stop talking about many LZ models mere months after their release because there's a new model available.

I also think comsumers nowadays are fickle. They want/expect new/faster/better things all the time (iPhones and cell phones in general are a perfect example), and in addition many want everything *now now now*. So to keep hold of people's seemingly short attention span, some companies feel forced to have to dangle shiny new things in front of them on a regular basis (like a cat).


----------



## paulindss (Apr 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> Yeah, look at something like the Sennheiser HD6xx. Still a classic all these years later. Now contrast that with KZ, who has 9 new models for this year alone. People stop talking about many LZ models mere months after their release because there's a new model available.
> 
> I also think comsumers nowadays are fickle. They want/expect new/faster/better things all the time (iPhones and cell phones in general are a perfect example), and in addition many want everything *now now now*. So to keep hold of people's seemingly short attention span, some companies feel forced to have to dangle shiny new things in front of them on a regular basis (like a cat).



We have a contrast between consumer expectations on New products beetwen what is the center of the industry of technology  these days, and audio equipament. Earphones from what i know are different from smartphones in the Sense that the technologies are really old, and accesible. But the thing is the work of research, and fine tuning, quality control... So, perfect products from decades ago can be better than New ones. And New ones are'nt necesseraly better than old ones. And even more, the price to quality ratio are'nt a linear line. Every single technology product these days work the other way around. That's really strange for people New to the hobby associate. I remember myself, thinking that the expensive iem's, like 100$ would give me upgrade quality in the same proportion as the my 10$ ate. Like... 10x more LOL. It's not a intuitive market to New and casual costumers. And, casual costumers does'nt necesseraly mean people that buy cheap iem's, think of people looking for a monitor for a church band, etc... Or the so Called "geeks" that feel so atracted by design, new Brand name techs etc...


----------



## toddy0191

loomisjohnson said:


> truer words have never been spoken. having been at this for awhile, i'd venture a guess that the it01 and t2 will still garner some ink a year from now, much as the urbanfun, einsear and certain of the classic kzs... time will tell. noone talks about the shozy zero or lz a2s today, which were all the rage back in the day.



I still love my A2S and listen to them all the time.  They have such a natural timbre to the mids; pianos and guitars sound sublime on them. With the double flanged tips, the mid bass bump is lessened and the sub bass and treble come more in to play.



Otto Motor said:


> Yes, 30 quid is a very good price. I recently paid $54 USD on sale. In terms of signature, I agree with Chris...who had recommended them to me as a pair that play way above their pricepoint: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fi...dynamic-driver-iem.20798/reviews#review-14675



Thanks,  am tempted to buy but will have to wait until payday. Hopefully they'll be the same price in 10 days.


----------



## oneula

got a mint pair of almost 50 year old Sennheiser HD414 original box replaced the pads and cable and am now enjoying getting re-acquainted with an old childhood audio sweetheart. As they say first loves as always the best.The HD 414 and a giant grundig majestic stereo playing lps from big bands from the 40's and 50's were my indoctrination into stereo hifi. With enough power they still hold their own if you don't need deep bass but most IEMs these days are booming on one side of the sound spectrum or another. Makes you wonder if any of the headphone stuff we but today can last as long as the HD 414 have.


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> What else are drawers for?


I'm sorry but I don't know you well enough to talk about what's in your drawers


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> I also think comsumers nowadays are fickle. They want/expect new/faster/better things all the time (iPhones and cell phones in general are a perfect example), and in addition many want everything *now now now*. So to keep hold of people's seemingly short attention span, some companies feel forced to have to dangle shiny new things in front of them on a regular basis (like a cat).



I got taught by the first Star Wars movie in 1977: R2-D2, C-3PO, Millennium Falcon...all outdated trash that worked and became classic. And they still are!

That's why I treasure all my old iPods - still. And my old iPhone 5S even has a headphone jack.


----------



## stimuz

loomisjohnson said:


> truer words have never been spoken. having been at this for awhile, i'd venture a guess that the it01 and t2 will still garner some ink a year from now, much as the urbanfun, einsear and certain of the classic kzs... time will tell. noone talks about the shozy zero or lz a2s today, which were all the rage back in the day.



I've already lost interest in my IT01, but I do think its worth the pricetag. I've regressed to the CM5 hype train, though I have a Tin T2, ZS10 on the way. If T2 really is as neutral as everyone says I think it will have more staying power than IT01. CM5 already faded away, the budget gods no one believes in. I'm hoping the ZS10 does something for me, I'm not the type who listens to all their equipment just because, I need specific reasons for all of them.


----------



## hiflofi

What advantages do the T2's have over the ZS6? I'm still waiting on my ZS10 but tempted to get the T2 as well due to the praise it's been given.


----------



## HungryPanda

I prefer Tin Audio T2 over KZ ZS6


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I want to ask that

Hillsonicaudio is selling new KZ zs6

And on a Chinese forum, they say that it has KZ 50060 mid driver in place of the other treble driver and the upgraded 10mm driver, so the peaky treble is fixed and bass is even faster and little more organic(natural)

????? Did anybody got these new kz zs6


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 16, 2018)

hiflofi said:


> What advantages do the T2's have over the ZS6? I'm still waiting on my ZS10 but tempted to get the T2 as well due to the praise it's been given.



T2 is neutrality king with very fast bass.

Imagine a mee audio m6 pro with little elevated mids and more rumble in subbass and perfect treble.

Its only disadvantage is MID BASS..

It tends toward south, leaving a cold impression instead of Warm one.

One word, it is a consumer oriented neutral tuning.

More bass than ety er4, and a little dynamic feel with great soundstage( compared to ety, which is a image monster...perfect representation of sound)....these forgive the sound, but not by huge amount... And these don't give a ringing ear and headache.

Use symbio tip, KZ starline to get some warmth.(real warm)

Use foam for smoother treble and a little roll off(pseudo warm)


----------



## hiflofi

HungryPanda said:


> I prefer Tin Audio T2 over KZ ZS6





dhruvmeena96 said:


> T2 is neutrality king with very fast bass.
> 
> Imagine a mee audio m6 pro with little elevated mids and more rumble in subbass and perfect treble.
> 
> ...


Cheers. That sounds pretty great. Might have to order a T2 sometime soon then. I'm definitely looking for a sound with more mid and a clear but not overpowering treble.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 16, 2018)

hiflofi said:


> Cheers. That sounds pretty great. Might have to order a T2 sometime soon then. I'm definitely looking for a sound with more mid and a clear but not overpowering treble.



You may like it or may not...well first tell me what have you been listening..I mean signature.


Because when we jump from one signature to another..


Or try something new in daily life...


Our brain rejects it.

So tell me what is your daily driver and I may suggest a iem, which goes toward neutral but keeping your signature to mind.


Instantaneous changes are not recommended as you may not like it like few people.


Some people said t2 is anaemic  in bass and just too bright


Well KZ zs6 is the brightest but its bass handles it.

T2 have right amount of treble but mid bass is not warm( going to brighter and colder side.


----------



## Slater (Apr 16, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I want to ask that
> 
> Hillsonicaudio is selling new KZ zs6
> 
> ...



Well, this is a post from Hillsonicaudio dated March 4, so I don't see how it could have changed in just a month:

_"NEWS & NOTICE
----------------------------

So we have fans who're concerned about the rumours surrounding KZ ZS6 whereby some claims the ZS6 to have been revised and there's currently a V2 revision of it just like the case of ZS5.

We reached out to KZ to get an official response from them and *according to KZ, there has never been any changes made to the KZ ZS6 model in terms of driver wise or configuration wise.*

You may have your opinion on that matter but this is the official response we get so let's just live on with it and enjoy what it is..."_


----------



## hiflofi

dhruvmeena96 said:


> You may like it or may not...well first tell me what have you been listening..I mean signature.
> 
> 
> Because when we jump from one signature to another..
> ...


I mostly listen to pop + hip hop + EDM + classical/soundtrack instrumentals. So a lot of genres.

Daily driver right now is ZS6.
> ZS6 currently sounds slightly too sparkly/bright for my taste. Only slightly. I would tone it down a bit.
> Ideally would also prefer more forward vocals.
> Ideally the bass should be present but not too overpowering. ZS6 has pretty strong bass. Sometimes ranges from perfect to overpowering depending on song.


----------



## trumpethead

bsoplinger said:


> And if you look on the deals thread and elsewhere you can find a link to an eBay seller offering 15 pairs in one size for $1. So for $3 you'll have 15 pairs in the 3 different sizes of the KZ Starline. Can't beat that deal. I know I shared the link in the KZ thread and I've seen it shared on other threads too so it shouldn't be hard to find.


rs
And yes they are genuine Starlines. Have placed several orders, set on tips for life.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> rs
> And yes they are genuine Starlines. Have placed several orders, set on tips for life.



Same here. (60) pairs should be enough LOL


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> Well, this is a post from Hillsonicaudio dated March 4, so I don't see how it could have changed in just a month:
> 
> _"NEWS & NOTICE
> ----------------------------
> ...




well go to there shop on shopee.my

and see there are two KZ zs6

one is old and one is the new one they recently added


♪~ ᕕ(ᐛ)ᕗ

☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)

(╯ ͡° ▽ ͡°）╯︵ ┻━┻

this is how i dance when i get news for new chi fi


----------



## weedophile

Finally caught up with this thread and first, i must apologise to drift off topic again. Read some heavy stuff earlier in this thread and i have to say i'm really sorry to hear what u guys have gone through.

This forum is like a place of healing for alot of us, sharing what we love most (music) and its like a form of therapy be it impulsive buying during the sale period to constantly looking at uprades (like an OCD) to sharing what u've just gotten like an excited little child.

Just wanted to thank all of u for being a part of this..... crazy journey xD

Anw back to topic, again the **** 4in1. The last time that i mentioned the treble bleeding is the source file that i was listening to. They call it vinyl crack lol. But i do feel abit fatigue after extended sessions on it with Hall and Oates, the foam tips did alleviate it a little.

The Memt X5 just feels super veiled, something is just so wrong with that IEM, the hype that it gotten was unwarranted. The Tennmak Pro is super dark sounding, fun and not fatiguing but it the sound stage leans too much to the lower ends which was a huge contrast when coming from 4in1.

Anw am really excited to get the Tinaudio T2, and from what i have read i have kept my hopes up, and keeping tabs on any sale for the IT01 xD and also the Z5000 V2


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 16, 2018)

weedophile said:


> The Memt X5 just feels super veiled, something is just so wrong with that IEM, the hype that it gotten was unwarranted. The Tennmak Pro is super dark sounding, fun and not fatiguing but it the sound stage leans too much to the lower ends which was a huge contrast when coming from 4in1.



The Memt X5 have been discussed here to the hilt. It was concluded that they have their place: they are solid performers for the gym and on the road where a bit "oomph" is needed - but they are certainly not any audiophile's dream.

Upon their release, the X5 had been hyped but soon weaknesses were found, for example in their soundstage. People love that the earpieces are magnetic.

I personally could live without my pair. The KZ EDR1 or EDR2 do the same job for me at a third or a  quarter of the price.

In summary, t*he Memt X5 are my favourite fridge magnets.*


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 16, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The Memt X5 have been discussed here to the hilt. It was concluded that they have their place: they are solid performers for the gym and on the road where a bit "oomph" is needed - but they are certainly not any audiophile's dream.
> 
> Upon their release, the X5 had been hyped but soon weaknesses were found, for example in their soundstage. People love that the earpieces are magnetic.
> 
> ...


try memt x9

just some resonance issue at 5k...just a little but is more bass tame and are mature


----------



## dhruvmeena96

well sorry guys, the killer actually came.

Rose north Forest

perfect tuned..
perfect Bass
perfect mids
perfect treble


at the price range till 100usd

very good soundstage
good image
excellent sounscape

well rounded 360 sound but is not very 3D-isque. just what a single driver can do.

better than Rose aurora


if they would have added mmcx, that would have been an icing over the cake


----------



## metabaron

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well sorry guys, the killer actually came.
> 
> Rose north Forest
> 
> ...


I agree, I have had them since Saturday and I find them incredible for the price. Add a case and detachable cables and they could seriously sell them for 3-4 times that price.


----------



## zazaboy

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well sorry guys, the killer actually came.
> 
> Rose north Forest
> 
> ...



maybe its a long shot but can u compare against ibasso it01 and z5000?


----------



## Slater (Apr 16, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well go to there shop on shopee.my
> 
> and see there are two KZ zs6
> 
> one is old and one is the new one they recently added



Yeah, Gearbest has listings for (2) different ZS6 too (ie a regular one and an "extra bass" one):

Regular: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_770863.html
"Extra bass": https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1451831.html

However, I bought and tested/measured them, and they are 100% identical to all of the other versions.

Add to the fact that KZ themselves said _'there has never been any changes made to the KZ ZS6 model in terms of driver wise or configuration wise'_, and Hillsonic said _"You may have your opinion on that matter but that is the official response"_. Gearbest also asked KZ, and they told Gearbest the exact same thing.

So it's not looking too likely that there's a v2.0 (unless KZ has been lying to their dealers, or else they changed their mind in the last month).


----------



## HungryPanda

trumpethead said:


> rs
> And yes they are genuine Starlines. Have placed several orders, set on tips for life.





Slater said:


> Same here. (60) pairs should be enough LOL


 Tell yourself you are set for life......


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Tell yourself you are set for life......



Haha, well, I am set for Starlines (or at least that's what I'm telling myself). I have hundreds of other tips LOL, so even if I run out of Starlines I have others to fall back on.

Heck, I have a bag of 100 pairs of clear wide bores (size S) that I bought on accicent and can't use because I can't wear S. I can't bring myself to throw them away. I'll slowly give them away to people as needed, or put them in a freebie dish (like a candy dish) at a CanJam or something.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> Yeah, Gearbest has listings for (2) different ZS6 too (ie a regular one and an "extra bass" one):
> 
> Regular: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_770863.html
> "Extra bass": https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1451831.html
> ...


Thanks


----------



## dhruvmeena96

zazaboy said:


> maybe its a long shot but can u compare against ibasso it01 and z5000?



It01 may come near to maturity, but it01 is technical monster tuned for fun

Zhiyin is an uncalibrated Tesla driver for bass response..

Rose is rose....the tuning is just done right.


Warmthness is done so that it doesn't get to warm....sort of warmth you get in thin blankets in mild winter...

That sorta...comfortable.


Mids are perfect(clean and with weight, not fencing towards thin clarity but also not toward muddled warm mids.....clarity but vocal have weight).

Breaths are raspy(upper mids)

Treble is airy


3kHz done perfectly(vocal clarity)

10kHz is done good(cymbal shimmer is perfect)

5khz to 7khz drop is perfect.... Depth is renderer correctly.


Better than tinAudio t1 overall

Better than t2 if talking about enjoying music but not losing neutral response.

Neutral warm


----------



## paulindss

dhruvmeena96 said:


> It01 may come near to maturity, but it01 is technical monster tuned for fun
> 
> Zhiyin is an uncalibrated Tesla driver for bass response..
> 
> ...



Your description reminds me the hifiman re-400, have you heard them ? if so, give us some words, if i may ask.


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well sorry guys, the killer actually came.
> 
> Rose north Forest
> 
> ...


Wait, what are you saying?
- 360 sound but not very 3Desque? Huh?
- What do you mean by soundstage and soundscape as two different terms?


----------



## justin Montagano

Hi guys,

this thread is a little overwhelming to catch up too, though if anyone could give me a solid recommendation for an IEM sub $100, that would be ideal for the gym ( looking for something fun and energetic) I'd really appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## Ders Olmaz

justin Montagano said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this thread is a little overwhelming to catch up too, though if anyone could give me a solid recommendation for an IEM sub $100, that would be ideal for the gym ( looking for something fun and energetic) I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers


take ibasso it01 for 100


----------



## SilverLodestar

justin Montagano said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this thread is a little overwhelming to catch up too, though if anyone could give me a solid recommendation for an IEM sub $100, that would be ideal for the gym ( looking for something fun and energetic) I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers


I second the iBasso IT01. It’s exactly what you’re looking for.


----------



## SilverLodestar

I just bought the Rose North Forest from Penon, here’s to hoping for another gem!


----------



## riffrafff

Slater said:


> Same here. (60) pairs should be enough LOL



Are these advertised as Starline tips on ebay?  I'm not seein' 'em.


----------



## justin Montagano

SilverLodestar said:


> I just bought the Rose North Forest from Penon, here’s to hoping for another gem!



Should I maybe hold out on the Ibasso and try the rose north forest as well?


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> well sorry guys, the killer actually came.
> 
> Rose north Forest
> 
> ...





dhruvmeena96 said:


> It01 may come near to maturity, but it01 is technical monster tuned for fun
> 
> Zhiyin is an uncalibrated Tesla driver for bass response..
> 
> ...



I do hope they are as half as good as You "hype" ! I just bought red one from Penon for 15.90$ (used my coupon from IT01 purchase) ;P


----------



## Slater

riffrafff said:


> Are these advertised as Starline tips on ebay?  I'm not seein' 'em.



Hmmm, I don't see anything


----------



## B9Scrambler (Apr 16, 2018)

Starline isn't an official name. Just a fan name.

*Edit: Just searched "KZ tips" on AliExpress and the first two of three results that came up are the Starlines *




Edit 2: ebay link. https://m.ebay.com/itm/15-Pairs-Lar...823455?hash=item3ae62d2cdf:g:i0oAAOSwK6RZMNMH

No idea if the seller is any good. Only thing I've bought off ebay are LZ A5 filters.


----------



## CoiL

B9Scrambler said:


> Starline isn't an official name. Just a fan name.
> 
> *Edit: Just searched "KZ tips" on AliExpress and the first two of three results that came up are the Starlines *
> 
> ...



Sorry, that name was started by me in KZ thread long time ago 

Waiting for Rose North Forest begins.... I have IT01, ZS5v1 & fidelio X1 to compete with them... lets see&hear what they can do with my source gear under amping ;P


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Starline isn't an official name. Just a fan name.



Yeah, I guess I should have mentioned that 

Just like whirlwind, turbo, hybrids, xmas trees, butterflys, etc.


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> if they would have added mmcx, that would have been an icing over the cake


Depends on housing but if they sound great, I`ll probably mod them with mmcx


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 16, 2018)

*On Balanced Sound*

Many reviewers and head-fiers use the term "balanced" sound signature. But similar to the shape of the FR curve (U-, V-, W-; discussion here: https://goo.gl/8wPg4q) the term is used inconsistently, which causes confusion.

First, how is *"balanced"* used - since it is nowhere defined:

1. One writer claims that there are *two kinds of "balanced" sound"*. It refers to "*flat"* or *"neutral" *(same) with no frequency emphasized. Balanced sound can also refer to a *V-shaped* sound (human ears are more sensitive to midrange, therefore some of usprefer boosted bass and treble; the latter is also called *"fun"* signature.
2. Some writers consider only *V-shaped* sound as *balanced*, whereas others distinguish between the two terms (balanced and V-shape are different signatures).
3. To me, none of the above applies: balanced to me means* round, even, and harmonic* sounding (the pierce in the ZS6 makes this one *unbalanced* sounding).

I once again consulted HifiChris for discussion.

Our conclusions:

1. We both try to avoid *wishy-washy* terms, therefore we don't like the term* "balanced".*
2.* "Balanced"* is a tuning above neutral that sounds *realistic and natural,* it constitutes* a mild V-shape *not far away from neutral.
3. We therefore disagree with point 1. above.
4. A *detailed description of the sound and the frequency response i*s more accurate and conclusive than a crude, poorly defined and therefore ambiguous term such as *"balanced".
*
Hmm...but how does *"mid-centric"* fit in here? Another vague term: a close to *neutral* tuning with a focus on mids.


----------



## TLDRonin

hiflofi said:


> What advantages do the T2's have over the ZS6? I'm still waiting on my ZS10 but tempted to get the T2 as well due to the praise it's been given.


neutral tuning, no treble spike, and comes with a better cable


----------



## B9Scrambler

CoiL said:


> Sorry, that name was started by me in KZ thread long time ago
> 
> Waiting for Rose North Forest begins.... I have IT01, ZS5v1 & fidelio X1 to compete with them... lets see&hear what they can do with my source gear under amping ;P



Don't apologize. It was clearly a great name that stuck around for a reason. KZ really should adopt it. When someone says Starline tips, we all know exactly what they're referring to.


----------



## eggnogg

CoiL said:


> I do hope they are as half as good as You "hype" ! I just bought red one from Penon for 15.90$ (used my coupon from IT01 purchase) ;P



finally tis iem starting to pick up the pace, rose technics, 
i've seeing them since last march, but no one seems bats an eye 
https://www.head-fi.org/posts/14106611/


----------



## dhruvmeena96

paulindss said:


> Your description reminds me the hifiman re-400, have you heard them ? if so, give us some words, if i may ask.


Lol...

I had re600


----------



## NeonHD

I just pulled out my KZ ED9 for the first time in like two months, and I honestly don't know why I ever abandoned them. Made me forget why I cherished the sound of the ED9 in the first place. In fact, I prefer them much over the Einsear T2 despite my recent lauding about them. The ED9 just has that extra OOMPH to get you going, specifically it has a more pronounced low end and much more detailed treble, and the high mids are more upfront.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bartig said:


> Wait, what are you saying?
> - 360 sound but not very 3Desque? Huh?
> - What do you mean by soundstage and soundscape as two different terms?


Soundstage is all about width , depth and height as flat constant.

Can notice first just by plugging in your ears

Out of ear experience.


Soundscape is when we take head dummy, and then tell that it is able to give information in round spherical structure around your head.

It needs brain to tell the structure of sound.


Image+stage+location=scape


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> *On Balanced Sound*
> 
> Many reviewers and head-fiers use the term "balanced" sound signature. But similar to the shape of the FR curve (U-, V-, W-; discussion here: https://goo.gl/8wPg4q) the term is used inconsistently, which causes confusion.
> 
> ...



Balanced tuning are all the tuning except the diffuse field, loudness diffuse field and open field.


These three are neutral tuning.


For example


Harman graph, olive graph are balanced.

Some boost, here and there are accepted , some exact frequency check is accepted till it is inside the area of margin..


Simple


----------



## bsoplinger

justin Montagano said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> this thread is a little overwhelming to catch up too, though if anyone could give me a solid recommendation for an IEM sub $100, that would be ideal for the gym ( looking for something fun and energetic) I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers


@Slater suggested that I consider the KZ EDR2 or EDR1 as good candidates when I asked a similar question. I think they're excellent for just this use. At a cost of under $6 if you order directly from China and with acceptable sound you can buy 4 pairs and have a much better solution than a $25 pair. Lose a pair, break the cable, destroy it in any other way? Just grab another pair. They are not my IT01 or any of the more expensive IEMs I own but they do a more than acceptable job at an I don't care what happens to them price. They definitely have a fun tuning.


----------



## riffrafff

B9Scrambler said:


> Starline isn't an official name. Just a fan name.
> 
> *Edit: Just searched "KZ tips" on AliExpress and the first two of three results that came up are the Starlines *
> 
> ...



Ah, those black ones look like the ones I received with my last few KZ 'phones.  Are they the same?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Apr 17, 2018)

riffrafff said:


> Ah, those black ones look like the ones I received with my last few KZ 'phones.  Are they the same?



Should be. Early ones came with a grey version. Personally I like those ones a bit more. Slightly stiffer material. The black ones are still great though. One of my fav tips, and they're inexpensive to boot.


----------



## bsoplinger

B9Scrambler said:


> Should be. Early ones cane with a grey version. Personally I like those ones a bit more. Slightly stiffer material. The black ones are still great though. One of my fav tips, and they're inexpensive to boot.


I agree. I'd guess that something about the dips and depressions on the outside of the ear tip body just makes them sound better. I think its the same reason that the JVC Spiral dot sounds good. What's odd is how or why a change from the smooth surface of the typical ear tip makes the sonic difference. I suspect that it is along the lines of why golf balls have dimples so they go further than an identical smooth ball would. Laminar and turbulent flow and engineering beyond my area of study.

Simply though, they just sound good, are dirt cheap even excluding the 15 for a $1 deal and fit many of the IEMs out there.


----------



## justin Montagano

Hey guys I got recommended the iBasso IT01 for a fun gym iem, are there any other options I can compare it to for around $100

Thank you


----------



## weedophile

All the tip rolling talk recently got me to dig out my tips collection and after playing around, i found that i am missing my size M whirlwind tips xD

Then remb that @bsoplinger mentioned @Slater did a comparison on the KZs vs Tennmak and looked up on the KZ impressions thread that the seal of approval is given (i'm coming after u if my tips break lol)

So i saw that the Tennmak Piano is abt north of 10$ right now without the MMCX cable, and comes with a few pair of tips. So i am trying my luck to get all tips at size M which would be a steal!


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> All the tip rolling talk recently got me to dig out my tips collection and after playing around, i found that i am missing my size M whirlwind tips xD
> 
> Then remb that @bsoplinger mentioned @Slater did a comparison on the KZs vs Tennmak and looked up on the KZ impressions thread that the seal of approval is given (i'm coming after u if my tips break lol)
> 
> So i saw that the Tennmak Piano is abt north of 10$ right now without the MMCX cable, and comes with a few pair of tips. So i am trying my luck to get all tips at size M which would be a steal!



Yup, you won't have any problems with the Tennmak Turbo tips. Much more robust than the fragile KZ tips.


----------



## Themilkman46290

I know this isn't the place to ask, but can't find any info except out dated threads, and after getting some iems of this list, I trust you guys more then others, what are the best over ear cans for around 100 bucks?


----------



## Slater (Apr 17, 2018)

Themilkman46290 said:


> I know this isn't the place to ask, but can't find any info except out dated threads, and after getting some iems of this list, I trust you guys more then others, what are the best over ear cans for around 100 bucks?



Lemme ask you a few questions, so we can point you in the right direction:

1. What IEMs did you get, and did you like the way they sounded?

2. You looking for on ears or over ears?

3. How important is isolation (ie where will you be wearing these, and will it disturb you or others around you if sound leaks in or out)?

4. Are you going to be wearing them in public, where you’ll look like an idiot with giant headphones?

5. Do you need any special features, like folding hinges, Bluetooth, detachable cable, etc?

6. What are you going to be driving them with? Your phone? A DAP? Any amplifiers?

7. Do you have any odd physical features, like a giant melon head or huge ears?


----------



## Themilkman46290 (Apr 17, 2018)

Slater said:


> What IEMs did you get, and did you like the way they sounded?
> 
> You looking for on ears or over ears?
> 
> ...


So far I have the kz zst, zs5, monk plus, ordered the tfz series 3, and about to pull the trigger on the t2, also planning on the ibasso it01, as Far as on ear I have the grado sr80e, and over ear m50x(got them cheap) but now my wife wants a good closed back pair, I hear for that price takstar pro 82, Sony mdrv6, creative aurvana live 2, and nvx xpt100 but I'm not sure if there are better options, she has fiio x1ii and a3 amp, I have zishan z1,z3,walnut 2,and waiting on f.audio s1, and walnut f1 amp we listen to hiphop, classic rock, and classical,   I am building some woodie grados so I think we have the rock and classical genre covered, she didn't like the fit of m50x so now they are mine,  small ears normal head no Bluetooth needed, she wanted something light wait and slightly bassy


----------



## trumpethead

B9Scrambler said:


> Starline isn't an official name. Just a fan name.
> 
> *Edit: Just searched "KZ tips" on AliExpress and the first two of three results that came up are the Starlines *
> 
> ...



Both of my orders from this same seller have arrived within 7-10 days from China to US.. Makes me wonder why other orders from China take so long....hmmmm


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> Both of my orders from this same seller have arrived within 7-10 days from China to US.. Makes me wonder why other orders from China take so long....hmmmm


----------



## ShabtabQ

Was going to pull the trigger on TinAudio T2 for 49 usd and saw Kinera seed for the same, I'm confused help.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ShabtabQ said:


> Was going to pull the trigger on TinAudio T2 for 49 usd and saw Kinera seed for the same, I'm confused help.



What exactly are you looking for in an earphone? SEED is flashier looking with a more comfortable, low profile design and better isolation. Sound is good, but lacks a bit of micro-detail, sub-bass emphasis, and the general refinement of the T2. Personally I think the T2 is the better earphone for critical listening, though the SEED is better as a daily driver due to the aforementioned isolation and comfort.


----------



## ShabtabQ

B9Scrambler said:


> What exactly are you looking for in an earphone? SEED is flashier looking with a more comfortable, low profile design and better isolation. Sound is good, but lacks a bit of micro-detail, sub-bass emphasis, and the general refinement of the T2. Personally I think the T2 is the better earphone for critical listening, though the SEED is better as a daily driver due to the aforementioned isolation and comfort.




Thank you Sir, I guess I'll order the T2 from penon now, but that price tag of 49 USD is fair enough?


----------



## HungryPanda

want a bit more bass and plastic body get the seed, metal body with a flatter signature get the T2. Both a great iems so I'm sure you would be happy with either


----------



## ShabtabQ

HungryPanda said:


> want a bit more bass and plastic body get the seed, metal body with a flatter signature get the T2. Both a great iems so I'm sure you would be happy with either



Ordering T2, thank you so much Sir. Just wondering if waiting would save me up some money, but how long to wait for any discount.


----------



## maxxevv

Probably not the best time to get the Tin T2 now at the moment. 

During the recent sale, with a combination of multiple coupons, and combined purchase value discounts, I snagged mine for under US$29/-. 
There are often sales that drop the price to around US$36~39/- every month or two. Best is to look out for it if you think the current Us$49/- is a little pricey.


----------



## ShabtabQ

maxxevv said:


> Probably not the best time to get the Tin T2 now at the moment.
> 
> During the recent sale, with a combination of multiple coupons, and combined purchase value discounts, I snagged mine for under US$29/-.
> There are often sales that drop the price to around US$36~39/- every month or two. Best is to look out for it if you think the current Us$49/- is a little pricey.



So idI just wait and see for a month if I can get it for any cheaper, I had an eye on the Diy Pk2 and the **** pt15 too, and how is that trn v20 didn't heard about it much is it worthy?


----------



## CoiL

T2 price tag around ~50$ makes me think why not to prefer HQC company like Fidue and get A65 instead? T2 is so much better than A65? I quite doubt about it.


----------



## ShabtabQ

CoiL said:


> T2 price tag around ~50$ makes me think why not to prefer HQC company like Fidue and get A65 instead? T2 is so much better than A65? I quite doubt about it.



The fidue will cost me around 60 USD, and non removable cable for that price is a bit risky for me, and the mmcx wire from t2 can be used on **** pt15 so idI save money buying the earbud without any wire. , Just hoping if price drops I little bit illI vouch for the diy pk2 also,


----------



## chivs688

Silly question incoming..

Just received my Tin Audio T2’s, my first mmxc cabled earphones.

Just to double check, does the Red earphone connect to the Right cable, and the Blue to the Left?

I think that’s correct, but seen images of people having the Blue earphone in their right ear. With the earphone having the cable connection on one side of the earphone, don’t know whether the cable os meant to hang from the front of the earphone closer to the face or the back towards the back of the head.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes left is blue right is red


----------



## Tweeters

Could anyone compare Boarseman KR25D and TRN V20?


----------



## Bartig

ShabtabQ said:


> So idI just wait and see for a month if I can get it for any cheaper, I had an eye on the Diy Pk2 and the **** pt15 too, and how is that trn v20 didn't heard about it much is it worthy?


The V20 just won a recent test I did, comparing the Yersen FEN-2000, KZ ZSR, Timmkoo C630 and V20. It has the best tuning, technically seen. You can throw every genre at it without problems. However, I personally prefer the wider soundstage and warm sound of the ZSR better. It’s all personal.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Bartig said:


> The V20 just won a recent test I did, comparing the Yersen FEN-2000, KZ ZSR, Timmkoo C630 and V20. It has the best tuning, technically seen. You can throw every genre at it without problems. However, I personally prefer the wider soundstage and warm sound of the ZSR better. It’s all personal.



Had the chance to try out the V20 and thought is was decent. Definitely not amazing though. Reminiscent of the Kinera SEED, but with less energy in the upper mids and treble. Worth the price, but not hype worthy imo.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bartig said:


> The V20 just won a recent test I did, comparing the Yersen FEN-2000, KZ ZSR, Timmkoo C630 and V20. It has the best tuning, technically seen. You can throw every genre at it without problems. However, I personally prefer the wider soundstage and warm sound of the ZSR better. It’s all personal.



well all the iem he listed in his paper list

TRN V20 just does thing right


another one is niceHCK bro 2017 edition...imagine v20 with depth and airy treble(just a little more) and some more subBass, in between line of audiophile and basshead.

Rose North Forest, unfortunately not mine....was like T2 with more midBass and subBass, sweeter mids and upper mids(3khz peak q factor was in creased instead of instead bump peak) and cymbal was 2dB above neutral tuning(10kHz 2dB above 1.2kHz) putting some shimmer.

never sibilant, super resolver


but not as fast as T2 in PRaT and decay timings....T2 seriously blow all iem in speed under 50$

well best part is single driver coherency and impulse response making me remember HiFiMan re600. Just perfect driver movement, just some bass bleed here and there, but hey that is way way way way way way way way minimal if you listent to high quality or lossless files, actually cant be even felt, so tension not on listening it


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> Had the chance to try out the V20 and thought is was decent. Definitely not amazing though. Reminiscent of the Kinera SEED, but with less energy in the upper mids and treble. Worth the price, but not hype worthy imo.



true....


niceHCK bro is way better if dual driver hybrid are concerned


----------



## Wiljen

I have trouble wanting to even order the Rose after the rash of recent problems with QC of other rose products.  Has anyone had any issues with the North forest or does it seem they resolved whatever issue was plaguing them?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Wiljen said:


> I have trouble wanting to even order the Rose after the rash of recent problems with QC of other rose products.  Has anyone had any issues with the North forest or does it seem they resolved whatever issue was plaguing them?



Its not a custom arcylic but metal build...

Tension not...


Those are well build.

But no detach cable is pain


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> *On Balanced Sound*
> 
> Many reviewers and head-fiers use the term "balanced" sound signature. But similar to the shape of the FR curve (U-, V-, W-; discussion here: https://goo.gl/8wPg4q) the term is used inconsistently, which causes confusion.
> 
> ...


the generally understood meaning of balance is "the subjective relationship between the relative loudness of the upper and lower halves of the audio spectrum,"  while neutrality refers to freedom from coloration. ergo, as i use the terms, a balanced iem is one in which the highs, mids and lows are equally emphasized; a neutral iem is one which is not audibly bright, warm, dark or otherwise presented  differently  than the recorded sound. a "midcentric" iem would emphasize the mids and thus be different than a balanced one. ergo  i'd call the ue900s balanced/neutral and the t2 balanced/brightish; i consider something like the shure 535 micentric/warm or pmv a01 mk2 midcentric,nuetralish. of course, we all hear, and describe,  differently


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=145118366202146&id=117167512330565

Rose technics


----------



## bsoplinger

chivs688 said:


> Silly question incoming..
> 
> Just received my Tin Audio T2’s, my first mmxc cabled earphones.
> 
> ...


The short answer is probably yes.

Because they are designed to be worn either cable up or cable down. So if you wear them the opposite way, down when designed for up and visa versa, you switch the left and right bodies. Put the left earpiece onto the right cable and wear it in your right ear. Since the T2 is designed for over ear or cable up if you want to wear them cable down you'll need to swap.


----------



## bsoplinger

weedophile said:


> All the tip rolling talk recently got me to dig out my tips collection and after playing around, i found that i am missing my size M whirlwind tips xD
> 
> Then remb that @bsoplinger mentioned @Slater did a comparison on the KZs vs Tennmak and looked up on the KZ impressions thread that the seal of approval is given (i'm coming after u if my tips break lol)
> 
> So i saw that the Tennmak Piano is abt north of 10$ right now without the MMCX cable, and comes with a few pair of tips. So i am trying my luck to get all tips at size M which would be a steal!


I didn't realize that you could still purchase them?


----------



## chivs688

bsoplinger said:


> The short answer is probably yes.
> 
> Because they are designed to be worn either cable up or cable down. So if you wear them the opposite way, down when designed for up and visa versa, you switch the left and right bodies. Put the left earpiece onto the right cable and wear it in your right ear. Since the T2 is designed for over ear or cable up if you want to wear them cable down you'll need to swap.



Ah I see, thanks! Didn’t realise they were designed for over ear wearing.

I definitely prefer wearing cable down, don’t like the feeling of over ear personally. So should I swap them over (Red-Left, Blue-Right)?


----------



## bsoplinger

chivs688 said:


> Ah I see, thanks! Didn’t realise they were designed for over ear wearing.
> 
> I definitely prefer wearing cable down, don’t like the feeling of over ear personally. So should I swap them over (Red-Left, Blue-Right)?


Correct. For the Tinaudio T2 which are designed to be worn with the cable over the ear you can wear them cable down by switching the bodies. You can do this for most IEMs where the nozzle is perpendicular to the body and the general body shape is a cylinder. There are even other designs that can be swapped to be worn 'the other way.' I do that with my 1more triple driver because I prefer over ear wear.


----------



## chivs688

bsoplinger said:


> Correct. For the Tinaudio T2 which are designed to be worn with the cable over the ear you can wear them cable down by switching the bodies. You can do this for most IEMs where the nozzle is perpendicular to the body and the general body shape is a cylinder. There are even other designs that can be swapped to be worn 'the other way.' I do that with my 1more triple driver because I prefer over ear wear.



Great thanks for the help!


----------



## weedophile

bsoplinger said:


> I didn't realize that you could still purchase them?


I was just looking at the Tennmak whirlwind and browsed through the shop.

Since its only 4 bucks difference, with an additional pair of pretty decent sounding IEM and 3 lesser pairs of tips, i just thought, why not? xD


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## oneula

bought a bunch of these AliX earbuds the past month but I keep being drawn back to the DZAT DF-10 and LKER i8 over the T2.
I don't know what it is about th DZAT DF-10s but I really like them and they seem to have  pretty good range
Also somehow I prefer the LKER i8 over the TIN Audio T2 their sound seems fuller with more bass along with the vocals

Been listening to Kenny Rankin where its just him and a standup bass. There's a couple other tracks off that HD Tracks "worlds greatest audio recording" I use as well like "what a little more rain" and "isn't it a pity". Also some tracks from Melody Gardot's album "the currency of man" from HD Tracks.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

bsoplinger said:


> I ordered both the VERSAUDIO Azalea and the AAW Nebula One from null-audio (mentioned earlier in this thread). Both have arrived and I took a few minutes to listen to the AAW before tossing them on my to-be-burned-in pile. Initial thoughts over on the KZ thread:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1895#post-14061150
> 
> ...


What's your opinion of the Azalea?


----------



## Qualcheduno

weedophile said:


> I was just looking at the Tennmak whirlwind and browsed through the shop.
> 
> Since its only 4 bucks difference, with an additional pair of pretty decent sounding IEM and 3 lesser pairs of tips, i just thought, why not? xD


I ended up doing the same during the Ali sale: the difference was of only of 0.35€


----------



## weedophile

Qualcheduno said:


> I ended up doing the same during the Ali sale: the difference was of only of 0.35€


Seriously?! Dang, i have missed out on a really good deal xD


----------



## Bartig (Apr 17, 2018)

Received my KZ ZS10 and ZhiYin Z5000. Of course, I started comparing them instantly with my current personal favorite - the KZ ZSR. These are my first impressions:

*ZhiYin Z5000* - Phat bass and dark sounding. They really opened up with the KZ Starline eartips on them. Now, the bass is still very strong, but the mids and highs opened up. It feels like a bit ‘faster’, more upfront version of the ZSR. I like their warm sound.

*KZ ZS10* - Had great hopes for these, but wow, they are like the ZSR with less bass and a little bit less soundstage, although they have more upfront mids and put through more highs. My first impression? Little bit disappointed. Will test further ofcourse.


----------



## Qualcheduno

Qualcheduno said:


> I ended up doing the same during the Ali sale: the difference was of only of 0.35€


Yeah, they arrived in a very "minimal" (to use an euphemism) package, but they're working fine (although I still prefer the Pros)


----------



## kp1821

Looking for an IEM to use on the go so durable up to $50 with good isolation and durable. My preference is acoustic male/female singers, forward mids, not very bassy but especially not very bright. Also as fast as possible in this price range. I have the TinAudio T2 (which is bright but otherwise great),  the KZ ZSR also very nice but boomy and mids not forward enough,  DZAT DF-10 are great (mids and clarity is inferior to the T2) also not very durable so not fit for purpose. Another great IEM for me is the Senzer H1 which has exactly the amount of bass, clarity and type of mids(forward) but again it is a bit bright. Also prefer silicone tips to foam ones. Am thinking of the URBANFUN and the PMV A-01 MK2 (a bit difficult to buy not a lot of sellers) as recommended by a good friend here. Any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## zazaboy

well tested edr1 imho it beats my KZ ate and KZ zs6 easily when heavely eq ed it has better bas too.. Im really impressed with edr1 it has amazing mids and sound.. I think KZ ate and edr1 still better KZ zs6


----------



## riffrafff

Someone mentioned the Azalea being sold out; I just got an e-mail this morning from Null Audio announcing they were "back in stock."


----------



## zazaboy

I think KZ edr1 with heavy eq is better then yersen fen 2000 , KZ ate and KZ zs6..


----------



## loomisjohnson

kp1821 said:


> Looking for an IEM to use on the go so durable up to $50 with good isolation and durable. My preference is acoustic male/female singers, forward mids, not very bassy but especially not very bright. Also as fast as possible in this price range. I have the TinAudio T2 (which is bright but otherwise great),  the KZ ZSR also very nice but boomy and mids not forward enough,  DZAT DF-10 are great (mids and clarity is inferior to the T2) also not very durable so not fit for purpose. Another great IEM for me is the Senzer H1 which has exactly the amount of bass, clarity and type of mids(forward) but again it is a bit bright. Also prefer silicone tips to foam ones. Am thinking of the URBANFUN and the PMV A-01 MK2 (a bit difficult to buy not a lot of sellers) as recommended by a good friend here. Any other suggestions. Thanks


the urbanfun and pmv are good suggestions--the **** ues and hlsx 808/ivalux bette also fit your bill


----------



## dhruvmeena96

To everybody

I just got the new pair of xiaomi in ear pro HD..

Tell me eartips which goes well with it.


----------



## chinmie

kp1821 said:


> Looking for an IEM to use on the go so durable up to $50 with good isolation and durable. My preference is acoustic male/female singers, forward mids, not very bassy but especially not very bright. Also as fast as possible in this price range. I have the TinAudio T2 (which is bright but otherwise great),  the KZ ZSR also very nice but boomy and mids not forward enough,  DZAT DF-10 are great (mids and clarity is inferior to the T2) also not very durable so not fit for purpose. Another great IEM for me is the Senzer H1 which has exactly the amount of bass, clarity and type of mids(forward) but again it is a bit bright. Also prefer silicone tips to foam ones. Am thinking of the URBANFUN and the PMV A-01 MK2 (a bit difficult to buy not a lot of sellers) as recommended by a good friend here. Any other suggestions. Thanks



the Urbanfun is also a bit bright to my ears though. from what you described the Einsear T2 would also fit the bill


----------



## Otto Motor

CoiL said:


> T2 price tag around ~50$ makes me think why not to prefer HQC company like Fidue and get A65 instead? T2 is so much better than A65? I quite doubt about it.


The other way round. Fidue A65 is muuuuuuuch better.


----------



## bsoplinger

PlantsmanTX said:


> What's your opinion of the Azalea?


In general I like the bass and sub bass behavior from IEMs with micro drivers. I was expecting to get something that would have the pleasant bass of a micro driver design combined with the spacious of a BA but was a bit disappointed. The bass is big as in BIG and boomy but it surprisingly doesn't interfere into the mids often so guitars and vocals generally sound nice. It also has a reasonably smooth midrange and treble. That's the only reason I didn't discard them into the there's better pile. I really hate recessed mids and upper bass from many fun tunings but these aren't those. If you're the type who likes to add a bit of bass but would never tell your audiophile friends then these can be your guilty secret. These are not bass head IEMs. The nice mids and highs are just that, nice. They're a good sounding under $50 item but I prefer the Yersen Hybrid I recently received and from comments I think folks prefer TRN V20 although I think that the Yersen goes lower into the sub bass and makes a more satisfying rumble by sacrificing a bit of mid bass and sound at least as good across the rest of the spectrum than the V20. 

If those others didn't exist I'd say they're a good choice if you want something without the extreme V of the typical fun tuning found in this category. But with the other 2 choices coming in closer to $25 than the $35 for the Azalea I can't recommend them.


----------



## bsoplinger

weedophile said:


> I was just looking at the Tennmak whirlwind and browsed through the shop.
> 
> Since its only 4 bucks difference, with an additional pair of pretty decent sounding IEM and 3 lesser pairs of tips, i just thought, why not? xD


Do you by any chance have a link? I looked and didn't see the deal and since I have 30 pairs each of KZ Starline tips on hand in M and L the hoarder in me feels that the lowly dozen of Tennmak Whirlwind tips should be increased. And I was curious about the sound of their IEMs.


----------



## Ukedone

chivs688 said:


> Silly question incoming..
> 
> Just received my Tin Audio T2’s, my first mmxc cabled earphones.
> 
> ...


It should be Red-right, Blue-left when worn with the cable around the ear, and Red-left, Blue-right when worn with cable straight down.. However I prefer the fit around ear with Red-left, Blue-right, so that’s how I always have them connected.


----------



## kp1821

Frequency response of Rose Forest North as sent by Rose Technics.


----------



## weedophile

bsoplinger said:


> Do you by any chance have a link? I looked and didn't see the deal and since I have 30 pairs each of KZ Starline tips on hand in M and L the hoarder in me feels that the lowly dozen of Tennmak Whirlwind tips should be increased. And I was curious about the sound of their IEMs.



Hope i linked it correctly. The item is shipped but unsure if they adhere to my request for the tips 

http://s.aliexpress.com/i6BJnuMN?fromSns


----------



## CoiL (Apr 18, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> The other way round. Fidue A65 is muuuuuuuch better.


Aaaand... why then most ppl "fanboy" T2 instead A65 ? Fidue has much better customer support and QC also.
Btw, point-to-point attached wires are technically superior to mmcx and when taken care properly, it will outlast mmcx connectors (which have much more issues).


----------



## CoiL (Apr 18, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> Frequency response of Rose Forest North as sent by Rose Technics.


wow, quite nice!
Getting impatient to receive my Rose NF.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> wow, quite nice!
> Getting impatient to receive my Rose NF.




WELL ROSE IS USING are 
*IEC 60318-4*


And i trust them....


well from some head fi forums, i got to know that Rose is not affiliated by any of the chinese tech giant and was made by some fellow researchers, aiming for true audio(somewhere in Head Fi).

Aurora was a bliss and North Forest was a surprise.

Aurora gave me a tamer Rhapsodio Clipper experience with much much faster mids and smooth treble.
sound stage was rounded with better bass depth rendered.

North Forest was a surprise that they were faster than aurora, bass was tamer to the exact cliff of bass-head and audiophile warm and mids were raised in comparision to aurora. treble was maintained...


But from my technical ears, aurora driver's are still superior as the difference in speed was just a little slow than north forest for Bass...... Head rumbling bass without losing any clarity on mids and treble


----------



## TLDRonin

Ugh, I'm such a sucker whenever something is advertised for using "Japanese" parts. Trust me, I know it doesn't really change much most of the time.


I'll probably grab a Rose North sometime soon.Would love to heat @CoiL 's impressions once he gets them though


----------



## Viber

Hey guys, can you help me?
I'm looking for the best bang for the buck 3.5mm to 3.5mm chi-fi cables.  i just need proper sound, good strain reliefs and small connectors (like the ones in Beats headphones cables).
Anyone know any good ones in the budget of 2-3$?




Thanks!


----------



## Qualcheduno

CoiL said:


> Aaaand... why then most ppl "fanboy" T2 instead A65 ? Fidue has much better customer support and QC also.
> Btw, point-to-point attached wires are technically superior to mmcx and when taken care properly, it will outlast mmcx connectors (which have much more issues).


Because on the Ali sales (anniversary and 11/11) the T2 dropped to ~30$, and so a lot of head-fiers got them, while the Fidue never got so popular. Also, the Fidue are much older than the T2 (at least in chi-fi years), and we all know how we are attracted to newer, shinier things


----------



## Adide (Apr 18, 2018)

Viber said:


> Hey guys, can you help me?
> I'm looking for the best bang for the buck 3.5mm to 3.5mm chi-fi cables.  i just need proper sound, good strain reliefs and small connectors (like the ones in Beats headphones cables).
> Anyone know any good ones in the budget of 2-3$?
> 
> ...



Check out Ugreen AE store. Very good quality and customer care, excellent ratings all around. I always buy cables from them.
Edit: spelling.


----------



## PlantsmanTX

bsoplinger said:


> In general I like the bass and sub bass behavior from IEMs with micro drivers. I was expecting to get something that would have the pleasant bass of a micro driver design combined with the spacious of a BA but was a bit disappointed. The bass is big as in BIG and boomy but it surprisingly doesn't interfere into the mids often so guitars and vocals generally sound nice. It also has a reasonably smooth midrange and treble. That's the only reason I didn't discard them into the there's better pile. I really hate recessed mids and upper bass from many fun tunings but these aren't those. If you're the type who likes to add a bit of bass but would never tell your audiophile friends then these can be your guilty secret. These are not bass head IEMs. The nice mids and highs are just that, nice. They're a good sounding under $50 item but I prefer the Yersen Hybrid I recently received and from comments I think folks prefer TRN V20 although I think that the Yersen goes lower into the sub bass and makes a more satisfying rumble by sacrificing a bit of mid bass and sound at least as good across the rest of the spectrum than the V20.
> 
> If those others didn't exist I'd say they're a good choice if you want something without the extreme V of the typical fun tuning found in this category. But with the other 2 choices coming in closer to $25 than the $35 for the Azalea I can't recommend them.


I asked because I saw it on Amazon for $25.99. I'm going to pass, anyway.


----------



## kp1821

Always liked the small companies that make good products and trying to get better. To me Tin Audio is one of them.So apparently they pay attention to this forum as well. They have a page on Facebook that i follow. In regard to the problem with the T2 MMCX  HungryPanda mentioned earlier they posted the following....

*Tinaudio*
HI buddies recently noticed the problem of the T2 MMCX changeover interface.
Although there is very little probability ，The MMCX interface is used to replace the cable. Do not dial out frequently when you do not change the cable. Of course, this is the common shortcoming of MMCX. We will replace the better MMCX interface in the next batch of headphones. Thank you all.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> Ugh, I'm such a sucker whenever something is advertised for using "Japanese" parts. Trust me, I know it doesn't really change much most of the time.
> 
> 
> I'll probably grab a Rose North sometime soon.Would love to heat @CoiL 's impressions once he gets them though



Me too....
Anime Buddies

Well have you tried Sony MDR R1...

That had Japanese coil.
Well Japanese coil has lower peak in impedance, have tight tolerance and inductance is linear.

Well that are standards of Japanese.

Rubidium is another factor, as it is a higher class than ferric magnet and sometimes neodymium magnet.

And this all in real sounded smooth and resolving.


----------



## bsoplinger

PlantsmanTX said:


> I asked because I saw it on Amazon for $25.99. I'm going to pass, anyway.


Another case where the Amazon price is lower, by $10, than the direct from Asia price. At about the same price as the Yersen FEN-2000 or the TRN V20 and with quick Amazon Prime delivery they become a more favorable purchase. I'd still buy one of the two others though.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Sound magic E10....I think people forgot about this IEM.

LoL.

The most enjoyable iem in the group


----------



## bsoplinger

I purchased my SoundMAGIC E10 through Massdrop for about half what I'd pay to get them from Amazon. At $20 they're OK but I personally find the Yersen FEN-2000 or TRN V20 to be about the same price and much better tuned. However if you're looking for a fun tuning style then they aren't a bad choice.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bsoplinger said:


> I purchased my SoundMAGIC E10 through Massdrop for about half what I'd pay to get them from Amazon. At $20 they're OK but I personally find the Yersen FEN-2000 or TRN V20 to be about the same price and much better tuned. However if you're looking for a fun tuning style then they aren't a bad choice.


Even nicehck bro is better...


But I like soundmagic to be more euphorically addictive in fun.


----------



## trumpethead

bsoplinger said:


> Another case where the Amazon price is lower, by $10, than the direct from Asia price. At about the same price as the Yersen FEN-2000 or the TRN V20 and with quick Amazon Prime delivery they become a more favorable purchase. I'd still buy one of the two others though.



Is there anywhere to still purchase the Yersen Fen 2k? Seem to be discontinued on AE...


----------



## eggnogg (Apr 18, 2018)

trumpethead said:


> Is there anywhere to still purchase the Yersen Fen 2k? Seem to be discontinued on AE...



with 96.6% Positive feedback
http://s.aliexpress.com/iy2IrAvY?fromSns=Hangouts
or
http://s.aliexpress.com/uAVbm226?fromSns=Hangouts
or
http://s.aliexpress.com/632uae2e?fromSns=Hangouts


new stuff on ae, 
single Carbon Nanotube diaphragm DD iem.






1. Product Name: SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 In Ear Earphone
 2. Model: SKC-CNT1
 3. Drive unit:  Single 10mm Carbon Nanotube (CNT) diaphragm high dynamic  drive unit
 4. Type: In-ear  
 6. Impedance: 32Ω 
 7. Earphone sensitivity:108 ±1 dB
 8. Frequency range: 10-26000Hz
 9. Total harmonic distortion > 0.2%
10.Rated power: 5mW
11.Executive Standard: CTIA International standards, IECQ 
12.Earphone plug: 3.5mm
13.Cable Length: 1.2m±5cm
14.Weight: 20g
15.Color:Gray
16.Earphone plug type: Slant Type
17.Whether with mic: No
18.Interface Type: MMCX Connector
19.Whether with cable: Yes
20.Earphone category: HIFI, Monitor
21.Applicable type of music: Classical symphonic concert



PS>>
SEMKARCH is a new brand of LZ (LaoZhong) HIFI Audio company，
Like the LZ A2/A3/A4/A5 the SKC-CNT1 is tuned by the same tuner LaoZhong.
SKC-CNT1 uses 10mm carbon nanotube (CNT) diaphragm high dynamic drive unit, the sound is so amazing, which is a pleasure!


----------



## zazaboy

eggnogg said:


> with 96.6% Positive feedback
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iy2IrAvY?fromSns=Hangouts
> or
> http://s.aliexpress.com/uAVbm226?fromSns=Hangouts
> ...



more impressions plz how is soundstage and bass, vocals.. does it have big soundstage.. and are the instruments accurate? thanks


----------



## durwood (Apr 18, 2018)

Just received my TRN V20 yesterday got them during the anniversary sale. First initial impressions: Sound signature similar to my KZ ZST's but with a little more bass and vocal resolution/detail seems to be better by a smidge. I find the ZS6 to be too bright for anything other than low volume listening. I had already purchased them before the graph was posted but was pleasantly surprised the treble peak around 10-12K was about where I like my treble for normal everyday listening. 

So to see if what I was hearing made sense, looked at some graphs from audiobudget, it matches my subjective hearing. I could have pulled out my measurement mic, but just easier to look for existing measurements.

Comfort is good, I put the kZ starline tips on mine because the included tips don't work very well for my ears. The type they included I tend to fight with either to get a proper seal or the seal is off between left and right ears.
Cable is nice, there is some microphonics but not as bad as the ZST.
The memory plastic on the cable is curled too much for my liking, I really like the UiiSii CM5 ear loops the best out of all the budget buys.

I like them. Just another impression for those curious, and if you find your ZST's lacking a bit of bass, or detail these are a good alternative.


----------



## Slater

kp1821 said:


> *Tinaudio*
> HI buddies recently noticed the problem of the T2 MMCX changeover interface.
> Although there is very little probability ，The MMCX interface is used to replace the cable. Do not dial out frequently when you do not change the cable. Of course, this is the common shortcoming of MMCX. We will replace the better MMCX interface in the next batch of headphones. Thank you all.



I have no clue what they are saying here.

Aren’t they making a new batch now? Or are they talking about a 3rd batch?

And it was always MMCX right? So what’s a common shortcoming of MMCX?


----------



## metabaron (Apr 18, 2018)

Slater said:


> I have no clue what they are saying here.
> 
> Aren’t they making a new batch now? Or are they talking about a 3rd batch?
> 
> And it was always MMCX right? So what’s a common shortcoming of MMCX?


If I were to take a gander, the first part refers to the problem when you change the cable to wear the ie cable down, you have to switch the blue/left red/right labels. The most practical solution of course is to put those indicators in the actual cable and not on the body of the iem, that way they will always indicate the right positions. The other half I think they are talking about the MMCX connectors becoming looser with constant changing, which is an issue with a lot of them.


----------



## metabaron

In fact, because of the design, they should not have put any indicators in the body of the iem. It is always better to put those indicators in the actual cable, unless the design of the ie makes it possible to only wear them one way.


----------



## Slater (Apr 18, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> with 96.6% Positive feedback
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iy2IrAvY?fromSns=Hangouts
> or
> http://s.aliexpress.com/uAVbm226?fromSns=Hangouts
> ...



Are you able to give a little more detail regarding the sound?

What genres work well, soundstage, clarity, instrument separation, any frequencies forward or recessed, any roll off, bass texture and speed, etc?

Carbon nanotube drivers can be quite impressive, but like with everything it’s all in the tuning and execution.


----------



## taygomi

i didnt found the SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 on ae. does someone have a link?


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 18, 2018)

metabaron said:


> If I were to take a gander, the first part refers to the problem when you change the cable to wear the ie cable down, you have to switch the blue/left red/right labels. The most practical solution of course is to put those indicators in the actual cable and not on the body of the iem, that way they will always indicate the right positions. The other half I think they are talking about the MMCX connectors becoming looser with constant changing, which is an issue with a lot of them.


They have replaced the cable i think from the start of this year as the old one was turning green. I also understood they are trying to fix the loose connection issue but i don't know. They have a Facebook page as mentioned before i guess you can ask them. They replied to my questions within a day. Here is my pair bought in February with the new cable which has the L and R signs on. Also with the hybrid (silicon foam) Symbio tips. I found them a bit hard but provide excellent isolation.


----------



## metabaron

kp1821 said:


> They have replaced the cable i think from the start of this year as the old one was turning green. I also understood they are trying to fix the loose connection issue but i don't know. They have a Facebook page as mentioned before i guess you can ask them. They replied to my questions within a day. Here is my pair bought in February with the new cable which has the L and R signs on. Also with the hybrid (silicon foam) Symbio tips. I found them a bit hard but provide excellent isolation.


I have talked to them already, and they already told me that they replaced the cable on their newer batches. Trust me, I know all about their cables, I got a T2 from their first batch and the cable turned green in a matter of weeks. The old cable also had left/right markings, that is not what I was referring to, but to the fact that they put red/blue indicators in the actual body of the iem, and that when you flip the cable when you want to wear it down, the red/blue indicators get inverted as a result. The easiest solution to this is to put those indicators [the red/blue pieces) in the actual cable and not on the body of the iem so this doesn't happen, and that that's what they were probably referring to (I am not contacting them over this as I already own the T2 and won't get a new one over cosmetic issues).


----------



## DarkZenith

taygomi said:


> i didnt found the SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 on ae. does someone have a link?


You can find it on Penon : https://penonaudio.com/semkarch-skc-cnt1.html


----------



## metabaron

kp1821 said:


> They have replaced the cable i think from the start of this year as the old one was turning green. I also understood they are trying to fix the loose connection issue but i don't know. They have a Facebook page as mentioned before i guess you can ask them. They replied to my questions within a day. Here is my pair bought in February with the new cable which has the L and R signs on. Also with the hybrid (silicon foam) Symbio tips. I found them a bit hard but provide excellent isolation.


How long have you had your T2? Is the cable holding up for you? If was the only weak point in an otherwise great iem.


----------



## bsoplinger

Regarding the issue with MMCX jacks… If you look at the male connector you will see a closed ring near but not touching the base of the connector. I say closed ring because that's by design. That metal ring will open slightly as you seat the connector and the ring expands to go over the corresponding ring on the female connector. When fully seated the ring will compress again and that's what keeps the connectors coupled. The very nature of a split ring that mechanically expands and contracts means that eventually the ring will stop closing as securely. Quality, material, adherence to the spec, etc will effect how long the connector works well.

The design has a bit of a saving grace in that it is possible to carefully squeeze a ring that no longer closes properly tight with pliers or similar tools so that it will operate again but it will not equal the performance of a newly built one.


----------



## paulindss

Today i reveived these.

You Will never see a package like this in KZ...

So far, so good. In one or two days i'll share some words. If anyone has any question related to any iem's i have(see my signature). I can try to Tell something - or Tell that i can't help


----------



## metabaron

paulindss said:


> Today i reveived these.
> 
> You Will never see a package like this in KZ...
> 
> So far, so good. In one or two days i'll share some words. If anyone has any question related to any iem's i have(see my signature). I can try to Tell something - or Tell that i can't help


Which are those, based on design they look interesting.


----------



## paulindss

metabaron said:


> Which are those, based on design they look interesting.



Uissi CM5. If you search for, you Will find plenty of information here in head-fi. In Amazon us they can be Found for as cheap as 13$.


----------



## ShabtabQ

metabaron said:


> Which are those, based on design they look interesting.


Uiisii CM5 I guess, need feedback too, how does this compare to KZ ZSR?

EDIT: I was late.


----------



## paulindss

ShabtabQ said:


> Uiisii CM5 I guess, need feedback too, how does this compare to KZ ZSR?
> 
> EDIT: I was late.



I don't have zsr yet.


----------



## kp1821

metabaron said:


> How long have you had your T2? Is the cable holding up for you? If was the only weak point in an otherwise great iem.


Have them since early February the cable is great no complaints there. Have some fit issues and trying different tips from day one as i like them a lot. Silicon wide bores work but makes them a bit bright for my taste.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Today i reveived these.
> 
> You Will never see a package like this in KZ...
> 
> So far, so good. In one or two days i'll share some words. If anyone has any question related to any iem's i have(see my signature). I can try to Tell something - or Tell that i can't help



Nice!

Are those the L or S body version?

Be sure to try some KZ Starline tips, as the stock tips are rubbish.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Nice!
> 
> Are those the L or S body version?
> 
> Be sure to try some KZ Starline tips, as the stock tips are rubbish.



They are large, pretty sure its S. As a bigger one would'nt fit in human ears, lol.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> They are large, pretty sure its S. As a bigger one would'nt fit in human ears, lol.



Nice.

Yeah, Im kind of surprised they even bothered making the S size. I didn't really see a problem with the L size as it is (perhaps a small child or little person or something). There are definitely larger IEMs out there.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 18, 2018)

Slater said:


> Nice.
> 
> Yeah, Im kind of surprised they even bothered making the S size. I didn't really see a problem with the L size as it is (perhaps a small child or little person or something). There are definitely larger IEMs out there.



Oh sorry. I mistyped. "I am pretty sure its L, as a bigger one..."

And i will do a tip Rolling when i reach home, I received them today and took them with me to college. The Bass is here, but i am 100% sure i did'nt got a good fit. Sometimes the mid range surpasses the Bass. I put small tips because the shell is already big in my ears. But they don't Seal like the zs3. A bigger tip is needed.

Edit: measurents on these Would be nice, Just saying... Haha


----------



## TLDRonin

kp1821 said:


> They have replaced the cable i think from the start of this year as the old one was turning green. I also understood they are trying to fix the loose connection issue but i don't know. They have a Facebook page as mentioned before i guess you can ask them. They replied to my questions within a day. Here is my pair bought in February with the new cable which has the L and R signs on. Also with the hybrid (silicon foam) Symbio tips. I found them a bit hard but provide excellent isolation.


More impressions on the symbio tips?

Having foam inside the silicon cover to make a hybrid tip seems like a really good idea. Although looking at ebay, $15 for 1 pair is a STEEP price for some ear tips


----------



## NeonHD

If anyone is interested, I just found this awesome tutorial on DIY foam ear tips, pretty great if you have some spare foam earplugs lying around.


----------



## paulindss

After getting the right fit with UiiSii cm5. I wonder, anyone here has ibasso it01 and cm5 ? The cm5 have a DD of graphene as well. As the "balanced" Fun tuning. I don't want to believe they sound on the same league. But after Reading a little of it01. I Wonder If they share any similarities.


----------



## oneula

Spent today listening to the TY HI-Z HE 150PROs and I'll have to eat my early words. 
Even though they are buds they do sound better on my V30 and Plenue D (unamped) than my TIN Audio T1 and LKER i8 with spinfit or comply tips.


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 19, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> More impressions on the symbio tips?
> 
> Having foam inside the silicon cover to make a hybrid tip seems like a really good idea. Although looking at ebay, $15 for 1 pair is a STEEP price for some ear tips


Well i haven't got them long enough.. Am also not an expert on acoustics and all.. So my first remarks are the foam inside is not as soft as normal foam tips. They seem custom made with no air in between the silicone and foam. To wear them you need to hold them in your ear for 10sec or so. After that they stay in place and isolation is excellent . The sound dampens becomes warmer somehow at least to my ears. Bass due to excellent isolation is great. Not the most comfortable tips for sure. Anyway got them from eBay for $15 for three pairs(2 large 1 medium ) steep but at least i haven't got useless small ones.  @dhruvmeena96 can possibly explain more on how they work.


----------



## kw8910

paulindss said:


> After getting the right fit with UiiSii cm5. I wonder, anyone here has ibasso it01 and cm5 ? The cm5 have a DD of graphene as well. As the "balanced" Fun tuning. I don't want to believe they sound on the same league. But after Reading a little of it01. I Wonder If they share any similarities.



Cm5 is great but It01 is noticeably better than the cm5. More extension both ways, especially sub-bass, and higher resolution/clarity all the way throughout. Both are similar in that they have fun signatures and i use them both without hesitation.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kp1821 said:


> Well i haven't got them long enough.. Am also not an expert on acoustics and all.. So my first remarks are the foam inside is not as soft as normal foam tips. They seem custom made with no air in between the silicone and foam. To wear them you need to hold them in your ear for 10sec or so. After that they stay in place and isolation is excellent . The sound dampens becomes warmer somehow at least to my ears. Bass due to excellent isolation is great. Not the most comfortable tips for sure. Anyway got them from eBay for $15 for three pairs(2 large 1 medium ) steep but at least i haven't got useless small ones.  dhruvmeena96 can possibly explain more on how they work.



At least add @ before my name lol.

Symbol tips, well....

They isolate better than all tip, including comply and spinfit.

They are well a little tough to wear.

These are not normal foam but injected memory foam, so they can take shape easier than normal foamies and silicon avoids loss of treble.

But the real magic is behind its science.

First of all, it isolates way better and if you are armature guy( 64audio u18t)... There will be more than enough isolation to destroy noise cancellation guru Sony 1000x.

Second, due to isolation, the subbass rises... Giving the midBass some linearity and making sound a touch lukewarm.

Magic happens in mids and treble actually.

Due to wide bore, it tends to open up soundstage, and foamies dampen, or mass loads the silicon tips, which in turn doesn't let weird vibration, wrong bone conduction to happen. Thinner wider bore silicon sounds shrill compared to KZ star line which is thicker one or Sony xb series isolation tips was best among the narrow bore, due to its weight.

These tips actually

Isolates+mass load+wide bore.

Resulting in warmer, open sound.


----------



## stimuz

oneula said:


> Spent today listening to the TY HI-Z HE 150PROs and I'll have to eat my early words.
> Even though they are buds they do sound better on my V30 and Plenue D (unamped) than my TIN Audio T1 and LKER i8 with spinfit or comply tips.



Sure wish more chifi earbuds had 2 pin or MMCX. It's crazy that even some of the $200+ ones use the same shell and no removable cable. Really limits my buying options.


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> At least add @ before my name lol.
> 
> Symbol tips, well....
> 
> ...



Which exact tips are Your guys talking about? Link please. I have over 40 tips in my S-size collection (for my ears) and would like to add them if they are that good as said.


----------



## stimuz (Apr 19, 2018)

kw8910 said:


> Cm5 is great but It01 is noticeably better than the cm5. More extension both ways, especially sub-bass, and higher resolution/clarity all the way throughout. Both are similar in that they have fun signatures and i use them both without hesitation.



Yeah, I dunno. IT01 without a doubt has stronger bass, the bass is just fantastic but I feel like the CM5 is competitive with the iBassos in other areas and I prefer the CM5 over IT01 for more genres and just general movies/tv. They're both fantastic though but anything that has a good amount of bass, treble and vocal going on simultaneously (like 70s-90s rock) the CM5 just seems to pull ahead of the bassos at least in my opinion, something about how well it separates the different elements of a song really gets me.

I really hope it wasn't a fluke for UiiSii and they can come up with a higher end version with removable cables and a less weird look. From what I've read all their other stuff is just meh


----------



## paulindss

kw8910 said:


> Cm5 is great but It01 is noticeably better than the cm5. More extension both ways, especially sub-bass, and higher resolution/clarity all the way throughout. Both are similar in that they have fun signatures and i use them both without hesitation.





stimuz said:


> Yeah, I dunno. IT01 without a doubt has stronger bass, the bass is just fantastic but I feel like the CM5 is competitive with the iBassos in other areas and I prefer the CM5 over IT01 for more genres and just general movies/tv. They're both fantastic though but anything that has a good amount of bass, treble and vocal going on simultaneously (like 70s-90s rock) the CM5 just seems to pull ahead of the bassos at least in my opinion, something about how well it separates the different elements of a song really gets me.
> 
> I really hope it wasn't a fluke for UiiSii and they can come up with a higher end version with removable cables and a less weird look. From what I've read all their other stuff is just meh



Thx guys. I confirmed my feeling that the ibasso Would be a Sweet spot for me. And i am quite impressed with your respect on cm5.


----------



## kp1821

CoiL said:


> Which exact tips are Your guys talking about? Link please. I have over 40 tips in my S-size collection (for my ears) and would like to add them if they are that good as said.


Check this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips.825397/


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Which exact tips are Your guys talking about? Link please. I have over 40 tips in my S-size collection (for my ears) and would like to add them if they are that good as said.


Symbio W by MandarinE


----------



## CoiL (Apr 19, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> Check this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips.825397/


Oh, I already know these but haven`t ordered due to relatively small nozzle bore.

Edit: Oh, have missed somehow that they also have wide-bore, though, they aren`t still wide as I would like.


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> After getting the right fit with UiiSii cm5. I wonder, anyone here has ibasso it01 and cm5 ? The cm5 have a DD of graphene as well. As the "balanced" Fun tuning. I don't want to believe they sound on the same league. But after Reading a little of it01. I Wonder If they share any similarities.





kw8910 said:


> Cm5 is great but It01 is noticeably better than the cm5. More extension both ways, especially sub-bass, and higher resolution/clarity all the way throughout. Both are similar in that they have fun signatures and i use them both without hesitation.





stimuz said:


> Yeah, I dunno. IT01 without a doubt has stronger bass, the bass is just fantastic but I feel like the CM5 is competitive with the iBassos in other areas and I prefer the CM5 over IT01 for more genres and just general movies/tv. They're both fantastic though but anything that has a good amount of bass, treble and vocal going on simultaneously (like 70s-90s rock) the CM5 just seems to pull ahead of the bassos at least in my opinion, something about how well it separates the different elements of a song really gets me.
> 
> I really hope it wasn't a fluke for UiiSii and they can come up with a higher end version with removable cables and a less weird look. From what I've read all their other stuff is just meh



Nice guys! I personally love the design of the CM5. Can you describe how their soundstage and instrument separation is? Also: piercing highs? Which other IEM's do the CM5 remind you of?


----------



## CYoung234

kp1821 said:


> Frequency response of Rose Forest North as sent by Rose Technics.



That is a good looking FR, especially considering the $25 price. To everyone who has ordered or has this, are you getting yours with or without mic?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Hifiman re2000 topology driver is very simple to make...

Just the instruments to do that job is hard.


It may be possible on headphone though..

It is like EnaBl driver...to control the sound dispersion and to spread any frequency movement at any part of diaphragm to all over the surface.

Treble from all over the driver instead of center of driver.

It is just that where to get those nano particle spray and painter to do it at this accuracy.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

http://www.planet10-hifi.com/driver-intro.html


----------



## CoiL

CYoung234 said:


> That is a good looking FR, especially considering the $25 price. To everyone who has ordered or has this, are you getting yours with or without mic?


I took without mic, as always. And btw, got them for 15.9$ with Penon coupon - should be killer deal if they are so good as they are claimed to be. 
If they really are as graph shows and ppl say - should be one of the best deals 2018.


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Apr 19, 2018)

Is your CM5 s is the large ones? Maybe the small one has different soundstage?
How you get coupon for penon? @CoiL
Do you think is it better than uiisii cm5?
North forrest is better than that?


----------



## djmakemynight

Bartig said:


> Nice guys! I personally love the design of the CM5. Can you describe how their soundstage and instrument separation is? Also: piercing highs? Which other IEM's do the CM5 remind you of?



You can refer to my impressions here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1896#post-14062148

You can also read more impressions here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/uiisii-impressions-thread.875466/

Mine are the blue L sized CM5.


----------



## CoiL (Apr 19, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> Is your CM5 s is the large ones? Maybe the small one has different soundstage?
> How you get coupon for penon? @CoiL
> Do you think is it better than uiisii cm5?
> North forrest is better than that?


I don`t have CM5 and don`t want it either due to its looks/fit and sometimes mixed impressions (probably bc of tips/fit).
And my Rose NF hasn`t arrived yet but according to impressions they should be very good. Will get mine soon and will post my opinion about them.
I got Penon coupon with previous purchase + gift certificate, so, it is not coupon for everybody like @ Gearbest for example.

Btw, Fidue`s have quite nice price here, especially A73 & A65: http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/earphones/shopby/fidue.html


----------



## paulindss (Apr 19, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Can you describe how their soundstage and instrument separation is? Also: piercing highs?



No piercing highs at all. Soundstage is wide.

Edit: wide... really, really wide. Awesome.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> Btw, Fidue`s have quite nice price here, especially A73 & A65: http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/earphones/shopby/fidue.html



I have the Fidue A73 on the way. Really looking forward to those. I have the tiny £10 (about $14) green Fidue A31s in my ears right now.  Amazon Prime delivery today but they are from Hifiheadphones.  If anyone gets these be prepared for the most kinked cable ever (because of the Fidue packaging.  Also be prepared for the strangest tip selection.  These have the thinnest nozzles  I have ever seen. Luckily my husband has an assortment of tips for Shure iems with thin nozzles.  I am amazed by the huge sound coming out of these tiny things.  They were an impulse buy because of the price. Very enjoyable.

I have owned the A65 for several months and find them to have a very addictive sound signature.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the Fidue A73 on the way. Really looking forward to those. I have the tiny £10 (about $14) green Fidue A31s in my ears right now.  Amazon Prime delivery today but they are from Hifiheadphones. * If anyone gets these be prepared for the most kinked cable ever (because of the Fidue packaging. * Also be prepared for the strangest tip selection.  These have the thinnest nozzles  I have ever seen. Luckily my husband has an assortment of tips for Shure iems with thin nozzles.  I am amazed by the huge sound coming out of these tiny things.  They were an impulse buy because of the price. Very enjoyable.
> 
> I have owned the A65 for several months and find them to have a very addictive sound signature.



Nothing to do with the packing. The cable is just that bad. I've had mine for years and those kinks are still there, essentially unchanged from when I first got them.


----------



## metabaron

CYoung234 said:


> That is a good looking FR, especially considering the $25 price. To everyone who has ordered or has this, are you getting yours with or without mic?


Without, I don't use my headphones with my phone, and I have always felt the a Mic is adding an extra point for your cable to fail.


----------



## metabaron

CoiL said:


> I took without mic, as always. And btw, got them for 15.9$ with Penon coupon - should be killer deal if they are so good as they are claimed to be.
> If they really are as graph shows and ppl say - should be one of the best deals 2018.


I have had mine for the last four days and still find them really impressive, specially when you take their price into consideration. I know that everyone has their own taste/preferences when it comes to this hobby, but I really can see most everyone enjoying them, unless you are an extreme treble head or bass head.


----------



## snip3r77

stimuz said:


> Yeah, I dunno. IT01 without a doubt has stronger bass, the bass is just fantastic but I feel like the CM5 is competitive with the iBassos in other areas and I prefer the CM5 over IT01 for more genres and just general movies/tv. They're both fantastic though but anything that has a good amount of bass, treble and vocal going on simultaneously (like 70s-90s rock) the CM5 just seems to pull ahead of the bassos at least in my opinion, something about how well it separates the different elements of a song really gets me.
> 
> I really hope it wasn't a fluke for UiiSii and they can come up with a higher end version with removable cables and a less weird look. From what I've read all their other stuff is just meh


What cm5??


----------



## kp1821

metabaron said:


> I have had mine for the last four days and still find them really impressive, specially when you take their price into consideration. I know that everyone has their own taste/preferences when it comes to this hobby, but I really can see most everyone enjoying them, unless you are an extreme treble head or bass head.


How are they compared to the TinAudio T2.


----------



## metabaron

kp1821 said:


> How are they compared to the TinAudio T2.


They are actually very similar. The Forest has more sub bass and the T2 a bit better detail retrieval and a more neutral sound. It really comes down to your preferences (do you prefer to have a removable cable or prefer more sub bass).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

metabaron said:


> They are actually very similar. The Forest has more sub bass and the T2 a bit better detail retrieval and a more neutral sound. It really comes down to your preferences (do you prefer to have a removable cable or prefer more sub bass).



Well that is true....

Simply explained..

Good


----------



## ilcanzese

finally 
my Tin Audio T2  is in shipmen .........  

a long waiting now   
-
i've change the memory foam on my soundmagic E10 and is a really good earphone,  i hope a even better sound with  T2  ..........


----------



## trumpethead

paulindss said:


> Oh sorry. I mistyped. "I am pretty sure its L, as a bigger one..."
> 
> And i will do a tip Rolling when i reach home, I received them today and took them with me to college. The Bass is here, but i am 100% sure i did'nt got a good fit. Sometimes the mid range surpasses the Bass. I put small tips because the shell is already big in my ears. But they don't Seal like the zs3. A bigger tip is needed.
> 
> Edit: measurents on these Would be nice, Just saying... Haha



Be sure and try the Large Bullet type tips. They worked the best for me for sound quality and fit.. Even better than Statlines..imo


----------



## trumpethead

TLDRonin said:


> More impressions on the symbio tips?
> 
> Having foam inside the silicon cover to make a hybrid tip seems like a really good idea. Although looking at ebay, $15 for 1 pair is a STEEP price for some ear tips



Pretty simple to make your own....


----------



## trumpethead

kw8910 said:


> Cm5 is great but It01 is noticeably better than the cm5. More extension both ways, especially sub-bass, and higher resolution/clarity all the way throughout. Both are similar in that they have fun signatures and i use them both without hesitation.



I agree with the above, which says a lot about the  $8.99 CM5 that you can even talk about or compare them to the $99 ItO1, a very hot property right now....


----------



## Otto Motor

*More Tinaudio T2 cable*

Thanks to whowever mentioned Tinaudio's FB page. I sent them a personal message letting them know that the cable was half green upon opening the box (it has not progressed since in this arid climate), that the MMCX contacts don't work perfectly after moderate use, and that I was asked to send the earpiece to China for repair.

I pointed out that their request or mailing the part back would be reasonable if this had not been a production issue. I also stated that my youtube video showing the flaw was not a good advertisement for them towards overseas buyers.

They told me that would help me getting the earphone replaced. Let's see what this means.


----------



## Bartig

metabaron said:


> I have had mine for the last four days and still find them really impressive, specially when you take their price into consideration. I know that everyone has their own taste/preferences when it comes to this hobby, but I really can see most everyone enjoying them, unless you are an extreme treble head or bass head.


Please tell more about the soundstage, instrument separation and more!



trumpethead said:


> I agree with the above, which says a lot about the  $8.99 CM5 that you can even talk about or compare them to the $99 ItO1, a very hot property right now....


Were did you find that price?


----------



## bsoplinger

Bartig said:


> Please tell more about the soundstage, instrument separation and more!
> 
> 
> Were did you find that price?


There was a crazy deal via Amazon. Last time I looked they were $13. If you're not in the USA it won't be a deal


----------



## TLDRonin

kp1821 said:


> Well i haven't got them long enough.. Am also not an expert on acoustics and all.. So my first remarks are the foam inside is not as soft as normal foam tips. They seem custom made with no air in between the silicone and foam. To wear them you need to hold them in your ear for 10sec or so. After that they stay in place and isolation is excellent . The sound dampens becomes warmer somehow at least to my ears. Bass due to excellent isolation is great. Not the most comfortable tips for sure. Anyway got them from eBay for $15 for three pairs(2 large 1 medium ) steep but at least i haven't got useless small ones.  @dhruvmeena96 can possibly explain more on how they work.


Oh its for 3 pairs? Not that bad I suppose


----------



## TLDRonin

trumpethead said:


> Pretty simple to make your own....


I'm fairly sure its one of those things that sounds easy but isn't. 

The silicon part looks much thinner than regular silicon tips, and the foam looks very custom fit to it


----------



## kp1821

TLDRonin said:


> I'm fairly sure its one of those things that sounds easy but isn't.
> 
> The silicon part looks much thinner than regular silicon tips, and the foam looks very custom fit to it


I tried to make some, but it's not the same.As most of the time there is air trapped between the foam and the silicone. The symbio ones are solid. Anyway as i said they are also harder foam which can be uncomfortable but possibly plays a role. I would say that it is a speciality tip and may not appeal to people who like brighter sound signatures. In any case these offer the best isolation imo.


----------



## ShabtabQ

snip3r77 said:


> What cm5??


Uiisii CM5,

https://m.banggood.com/UiiSii-CM5-D...MIw4rb5J_H2gIVEiUrCh2CsAm5EAAYASAAEgLdv_D_BwE


----------



## eggnogg

zazaboy said:


> more impressions plz how is soundstage and bass, vocals.. does it have big soundstage.. and are the instruments accurate? thanks





Slater said:


> Are you able to give a little more detail regarding the sound?
> 
> What genres work well, soundstage, clarity, instrument separation, any frequencies forward or recessed, any roll off, bass texture and speed, etc?
> 
> Carbon nanotube drivers can be quite impressive, but like with everything it’s all in the tuning and execution.



sorry, but its just copy-paste from nicehck product page.

but if you happen to live in japan, @handwander 
demo is available
https://twitter.com/TSH_corporation/status/986680561061081089


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Please tell more about the soundstage, instrument separation and more!
> 
> 
> Were did you find that price?



It was a special discount on Amazon a few months back.

I bought 1 spare pair at that price, but now kick myself for not ordering a bunch.

It’s still an awesome deal at $11.99. Heck, it was worth every penny of the $20 I paid for my original pair!


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> Nice guys! I personally love the design of the CM5. Can you describe how their soundstage and instrument separation is? Also: piercing highs? Which other IEM's do the CM5 remind you of?


 
Had a little more time to compare CM5 & IT01 (with Tidal hifi, Zuperdac-S using Tennmark wide bores on both) and here are some thoughts.

First off the price for the CM5 is ridiculous (at least for those in the US). The case that it comes with is my most used case as I shuffle different earbuds/IEMs between home/work. It comes with a nice rubber zipper handle that tucks away with a clever strap and is easier & quicker to open/close than the typical metal zipper handle. I'd easily pay an extra $4-6 for the case by itself. The earphone is lighter and more comfortable to use than the IT01, which is already quite comfortable. This is one of the most important things for me; if it ain't comfortable, it's not going to get much use.

Soundwise the CM5 is comparable to my EDR2, perhaps with wider soundstage and handles many genres very well. Its darker, warmer to me than the IT01, easy to listen to for long periods without piercing highs and maybe some minor sibilance but nothing major.

The IT01 is more immersive in comparison to the CM5. This can be noticed while playing the track *Wandering by Yosi Horikawa*. The crunching of gravel at the beginning is super detailed, revealing, and transparent. As the track gets into it, the atmosphere surrounds you, I can sense the distance in layers of the birds and other animal noises. The IT01 is more enveloping, adding life and presence to this jungle ambiance. The CM5 is more 2D in this manner. Also noticeably different on this track is the wicked sub-bass, it goes deeep without overpowering or muddying up, just awesome.. There's also no sibilance and treble is very well done, but if you're sensitive to bass it can be more fatiguing than the CM5.

In summary, the IT01 is smoother with better imaging and soundstage, but the CM5 really holds up its end considering whats available in its price range so I have less fear of losing or breaking them as they are easily replaced. I use them both equally and consider them to be my daily drivers along with the Tinaudio T2.


----------



## handwander

eggnogg said:


> sorry, but its just copy-paste from nicehck product page.
> 
> but if you happen to live in japan, @handwander
> demo is available
> https://twitter.com/TSH_corporation/status/986680561061081089


I do and could go demo but I'm probably the worst at attempting to use text to describe sound, so wrong man for the job lol.


----------



## paulindss

kw8910 said:


> Soundwise the CM5 is comparable to my EDR2, perhaps with wider soundstage and handles many genres very well.



*About my cm5.*

I also find them similar(edr2), but only eqwise. They have similar amounts of Bass, mids and Highs in terms of volume, maybe the Bass on the cm5 is faster, focused on bass with less sub-bass. But the resolution and layaring of the sounds with the bigger soundstage makes them super different soundwise. As edr2 may sound "vulgar" - i don't think that. The technical abilities of cm5 gives an upgrade to the lovely edr2. Making them addictive with the amount of Fun that the V-shaped sound gives together with the soundstage. The mids are upfront without getting agressive and the Bass also does'nt get to a level that disturbs. Microdetailing are'nt as good as a Tin audio T2 for example. But the sound is nowhere near dark, actually is bright. While not having more microdetail, the layering and better stage gives the ones you hear much more value. All of these combined makes them a addictive fun iem. 

I think that we can assume that cm5 add to edr2 a hint of those qualities that you saw on it01 ? Don't know.

I will limit my words on cm5 as these above. If anyone was waiting for my impressions.

The construction is good. Cable is Very Nice and i have a good feeling of quality. I don't find them particularly bealtiful but...
They also are super easy to drive.

The fit. If anyone Will be getting these. Don't worry. You Will find a fit with some tips. But don't rely on the earpiece Sitting perfecly on Your ear. If you are struggling. Go for a bigger tip to get an extra seal and the body be a little far from the ear canal. You better go with other non cm5 tips.

These are tip sensitive and you'll need a good fit to be immerse in the signature.


 

The einsear Just Lost the throne on the best 10$ iem. I've listened.

As Slater Said. Worth every Penny of a higher price bracket.

@Slater Said some time Ago that taking off the nozzle and putting other makes the treble better ? My worry is the vocals becoming agressive.


----------



## paulindss

handwander said:


> I do and could go demo but I'm probably the worst at attempting to use text to describe sound, so wrong man for the job lol.



It's your time to Shine !


----------



## bsoplinger

kp1821 said:


> I tried to make some, but it's not the same.As most of the time there is air trapped between the foam and the silicone. The symbio ones are solid. Anyway as i said they are also harder foam which can be uncomfortable but possibly plays a role. I would say that it is a speciality tip and may not appeal to people who like brighter sound signatures. In any case these offer the best isolation imo.


Did you use the 3M 1100 foam eartips or some other foam?


----------



## metabaron (Apr 20, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Please tell more about the soundstage, instrument separation and more!
> 
> 
> Were did you find that price?


Soundstage wise, it feels very out of your head, by that I mean that it doesn't feel like everything is coming at you from inside your ears, but the instrument are spread out like in a circle, although everything coming from the same distance. Separation is good, really good, nothing feels congested, and no frequencies are masked by the others, although detailing is not as good as the T2.


----------



## snip3r77

ShabtabQ said:


> Uiisii CM5,
> 
> https://m.banggood.com/UiiSii-CM5-D...MIw4rb5J_H2gIVEiUrCh2CsAm5EAAYASAAEgLdv_D_BwE


15usd iem can own the it01?


----------



## Bartig

metabaron said:


> Soundstage wise, it feels very out of your head, by that I mean that it doesn't feel like everything is coming at you from inside your ears, but the instrument are spread out like in a circle, although everything coming from the same distance. Separation is good, really good, nothing feels congested, and no frequencies are mask by the others, although detailing is not as good as the T2.


Allright! Sold!


----------



## zazaboy

Who is getting the new iem of LZ .. Semkarch looks pretty legit with two filters.. Btw price dropped to 77 bucks and penon sells it now too..


----------



## paulindss

snip3r77 said:


> 15usd iem can own the it01?



No one said nothing close to "cm5 owning it01". Be careful. Some users that have both said that cm5 share some similarities. And can perform *relatively* close to, as a matter of Fun tuning.* Depending* on personal taste.


----------



## HungryPanda

TFZ Exclusive 5 with spinfit twinblades is quite awesome imo


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> No one said nothing close to "cm5 owning it01". Be careful. Some users that have both said that cm5 share some similarities. And can perform *relatively* close to, as a matter of Fun tuning.* Depending* on personal taste.



I doubt so too. What you pay is what you get. No giant killer and punches above it's weight


----------



## GrassFed (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, first post here. Just want to say thank you for all great recommendations. Got a pair of Timmkoo C630 after reading this thread. I've never fell in love so hard with a pair of headphones :-D The clarity and space is simply amazing. Unfortunately the left piece started to have problem of becoming very tiny sounding after an hour or so of play time. I'll be exchanging for another pair, hopefully it'll last longer than a week :-D
These chifi wonders blow my mind. I'll be getting a couple more - Uiisii CM5 and another Timmkoo ES636. Can't wait!


----------



## paulindss

GrassFed said:


> Hi everyone, first post here. Just want to say thank you for all great recommendations. Got a pair of Timmkoo C630 after reading this thread. I've never fell in love fell in love with a pair of headphones :-D The clarity and space is simply amazing. Unfortunately the left piece started to have problem of becoming very tiny sounding after an hour or so of play time. I'll be exchanging for another pair, hopefully it'll last longer than a week :-D
> These chifi wonders blow my mind. I'll be getting a couple more - Uiisii CM5 and another Timmkoo ES636. Can't wait!



Nice, welcome and... what is the welcome message ? uh, "prepare your wallet".

Be ready to find a very different signature beetwen your C630 and the CM5. Also, no one here talked about the new ES636 yet. Your words on these will be valuable !


----------



## bsoplinger

HungryPanda said:


> TFZ Exclusive 5 with spinfit twinblades is quite awesome imo


I picked up the TFZ Exclusive 5 from my listened to it and it was OK pile to give it another listen as I try to get finished with my to be burned-in pile because of favorable comments about it that I saw within the last week or so. It sounds better than I remember once I went with the Tennmak Whirlwind ear tips that have become my favorite. It ended up on the review these first pile. 

If I behave and stop adding new IEMs and get through the last of the burn-in pile I'll finally get around to making a review matrix of the 4 dozen or so I have here ranging from $1 to $250+ and get that spreadsheet filled with my impressions. Just wish health and life didn't keep putting going through these different IEMs and giving everything at least a few hours of initial impressions after the burn-in. After all I do have the desire to just listen to music and enjoy without being critical all the time.


----------



## trumpethead

Bartig said:


> Please tell more about the soundstage, instrument separation and more!
> 
> 
> Were did you find that price?



The price on Amazon US was 11.99 and there was a 3 dollar coupon which I believe hatd expired. Still for 11.99 coupon these are a steal imo.


----------



## trumpethead

TLDRonin said:


> I'm fairly sure its one of those things that sounds easy but isn't.
> 
> The silicon part looks much thinner than regular silicon tips, and the foam looks very custom fit to it



There is a bit of a trick to it but not hard. I took a small memory foam tip that I don't use and managed to get it inside a large silicone tip with the aid of a pen. Took a little patience but worked like a charm.


----------



## stimuz

snip3r77 said:


> 15usd iem can own the it01?



Nah, I just said in my opinion I prefer the CM5 to IT01 for less bass driven stuff, purely subjective and not many people share that opinion.


----------



## kp1821

bsoplinger said:


> Did you use the 3M 1100 foam eartips or some other foam?


No used a foam from NiceHCK medium foam large silicone. Give it a try though you may like it.


----------



## notamethlab

For those of you that have the uiisii cm5 can you compare them to the trn v20?

The uiisii are on sale and I'm curious if there are differences in sound or if it would be repetitive to own both.


----------



## stimuz

Uiisii on sale where? Amazon US always has them at 11.99 I think. Thinking of getting a TRN v20 for comparison myself, another user said he preferred them over CM5.


----------



## notamethlab

stimuz said:


> Uiisii on sale where? Amazon US always has them at 11.99 I think. Thinking of getting a TRN v20 for comparison myself, another user said he preferred them over CM5.


Oh my mistake, I read that they go for $20. Went on Amazon and saw that they're 11.99 so I thought they were on sale. 
The cm5 do look more comfortable than the v20 because of the housings though.


----------



## stimuz

notamethlab said:


> Oh my mistake, I read that they go for $20. Went on Amazon and saw that they're 11.99 so I thought they were on sale.
> The cm5 do look more comfortable than the v20 because of the housings though.



They are comfy, but difficult to get a good seal, V20 has that issue too from what I've read. Lifted Andreas wrote a review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v20-in-ear-monitor.23013/reviews , a lot of the pros and cons seem shared between the two, but the TRN V20 has a removable cable which is a huge plus to me. They're also $15.44 on nicehck ali store on mobile so I think I'm gonna order one.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> There is a bit of a trick to it but not hard. I took a small memory foam tip that I don't use and managed to get it inside a large silicone tip with the aid of a pen. Took a little patience but worked like a charm.



This is a great method as well: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...ne-driver-99-usd.865037/page-84#post-14059915



As you can see, no excess air gap.


----------



## snip3r77

stimuz said:


> Uiisii on sale where? Amazon US always has them at 11.99 I think. Thinking of getting a TRN v20 for comparison myself, another user said he preferred them over CM5.


I Amazon is $12 it's cheap


----------



## Bartig

stimuz said:


> They are comfy, but difficult to get a good seal, V20 has that issue too from what I've read. Lifted Andreas wrote a review here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-v20-in-ear-monitor.23013/reviews , a lot of the pros and cons seem shared between the two, but the TRN V20 has a removable cable which is a huge plus to me. They're also $15.44 on nicehck ali store on mobile so I think I'm gonna order one.


I had absolutely no problem finding a good seal with the V20. In fact, I've never had a over-the-ear design IEM which fitted so good and comfy out of the box. Fitting is and always will be a personal thing. 

The V20 has a great allround sound, but I miss the warm sound of KZ's and other IEM's I love a bit. On the UiiSii CM5, I hope to find a warmer sound and a way bigger soundstage, since someone here stated that it has a great wide one.


----------



## bsoplinger

kp1821 said:


> No used a foam from NiceHCK medium foam large silicone. Give it a try though you may like it…


Ah. To match the Symbio (do I have the name correct?) you need to use the 3M product. Its quite different in behavior from Comply or cheap foamies either with or without a silicone nozzle tube. I bought a box of them because I have a few friends who do construction and buy the super jumbo sized boxes of the 3M so I could pass mine along if the experiment failed. The end result of using a leather punch on the 3M ear tip and feeding the nozzle bit of a silicone ear tip through the hole and around the outside produces what I think is a match. They provide a firmer, more secure fit like a foamie but you get the tighter seal to produce good bass of a silicone tip. My trouble is that I find the additional pressure on the walls of my ear canal to be uncomfortable to the point I have to remove them after 10 or 15 minutes of use. Luckily for me I found that the KZ then later the Tennmak Whirlwind style provides just enough extra grip on the ear canal to make them feel more secure than a regular style silicone tip without having to move to foamies. 



notamethlab said:


> For those of you that have the uiisii cm5 can you compare them to the trn v20?
> 
> The uiisii are on sale and I'm curious if there are differences in sound or if it would be repetitive to own both.





stimuz said:


> Uiisii on sale where? Amazon US always has them at 11.99 I think. Thinking of getting a TRN v20 for comparison myself, another user said hez preferred them over CM5.


I just moved my UiiSii CM5 onto a cheap DAP to begin my standard 100 hour burn-in so that means 4 days until my impressions. However for as cheap as the TRN V20 are combined with the Amazon deal you can get 2 rather nice inexpensive IEMs for a few bucks over $30. Get both is my suggestion. Use the V20 for listening to music to get nuanced sound of the performance because it has a reasonably neutral tuning. Use the CM5 and rock on, listen to EDM, mosh to your heart's content and play your tunes with their stronger bass tuning. Just my 2¢ on the subject.


----------



## chinmie

I tinkered with the T2's tip a lot, trying to combat the loose fit feeling while maintaining sound that I like about them, and this is my last and favorite setup:

I use a medium size Sony silicone tips and removed the core then i put them inverted, and put a regular wide bore silicone tips on top of it (pictured). It increases bass punch and vibration without muddying the midbass like the vent hole tapping mod (even though the sony silicones doesn't cover the vent holes). Also it increases outward compression a little, making it more stable on the ears. For added bonus i slapped a balanced cable on it. After hearing it with balanced cable on my ES100, i don't want to use it with SE cable anymore.


----------



## CoiL

Please post this into Tip-Rolling Thread also!  -> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread.726229/


----------



## djmakemynight

Bartig said:


> I had absolutely no problem finding a good seal with the V20. In fact, I've never had a over-the-ear design IEM which fitted so good and comfy out of the box. Fitting is and always will be a personal thing.
> 
> The V20 has a great allround sound, but I miss the warm sound of KZ's and other IEM's I love a bit. On the UiiSii CM5, I hope to find a warmer sound and a way bigger soundstage, since someone here stated that it has a great wide one.



CM5 is warm possibly dark depending on your taste. Soundstage is comparable to KZ ZS6 but more upfront. Like sitting right in front of the stage. Bass is thicker and fuller in comparison to the ZS6. Have fun when it arrives.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, then find the bigger pore open cell memory foam for more comfort.

Normal foam tip are no good due to less shaping of canal and more pressure.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

The only complain I am having with cm5 is non detachable cable

@CoiL 
@Slater 

Well, is cm5 that worthy.

And I think coil sensei can mod it to wonders by his wood work and detachable cable

And slater sensei can do some sound mods too...


I m waiting for it.



Well my friend recently had the zs10 and I was able to listen for some moments.

This was initial pre-order with quick delivery.


First impression is mid centric, roll of treble(smooth) and linear bass with some slam.

Huge upgrade from zs6 but 5 driver still doesn't match with the more expensive 3 driver magaosi or iBasso it03.


----------



## bsoplinger

chinmie said:


> I tinkered with the T2's tip a lot, trying to combat the loose fit feeling while maintaining sound that I like about them, and this is my last and favorite setup:
> 
> I use a medium size Sony silicone tips and removed the core then i put them inverted, and put a regular wide bore silicone tips on top of it (pictured). It increases bass punch and vibration without muddying the midbass like the vent hole tapping mod (even though the sony silicones doesn't cover the vent holes). Also it increases outward compression a little, making it more stable on the ears. For added bonus i slapped a balanced cable on it. After hearing it with balanced cable on my ES100, i don't want to use it with SE cable anymore.…





CoiL said:


> Please post this into Tip-Rolling Thread also!  -> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-tip-rolling-iem-modification-thread.726229/


I think that doing this is described there already. If not then perhaps it was mentioned in the KZ thread and would be good to get added to the tip-rolling thread as suggested. 

I just know that I was doing this for a while thinking that it was a good idea until I found the KZ Whirlwind style ear tips then later the more durable Tennmak ones. I think that the little fingers of silicone that give them their unique appearance is what gives the same sort of outward compression of the tip's body.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 20, 2018)

The biggest upgrade we can give to our earphones is listening to them in absolutely silence. Yesterday i was rocking my cm5 at dawn. 2:00 AM listening to details that i've never listened in a recent album of mine. Not because of the iem. But because of the silence. It's a completely different experience.


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> The only complain I am having with cm5 is non detachable cable
> 
> @CoiL
> @Slater
> ...



now you're just killing my wallet more. I loved the T1 and now gonna have to get the Rose North Forest based on your recommendation. Should I go all out and just get the Magaosi X3?


----------



## Wiljen

paulindss said:


> The biggest upgrade we can give to por our earphones is listening to them in absolutely silence. Yesterday i was rocking my cm5 at dawn. 2:00 AM listening to details that i've never listened in a recent album of mine. Not because of the iem. But because of the silence. It's a completely different experience.



Couldn't agree more and this is also why I am always skeptical of reviews based on shows or in-store listening.  You have no way to control the ambient noise in those circumstances.


----------



## rayliam80 (Apr 20, 2018)

paulindss said:


> After getting the right fit with UiiSii cm5. I wonder, anyone here has ibasso it01 and cm5 ? The cm5 have a DD of graphene as well. As the "balanced" Fun tuning. I don't want to believe they sound on the same league. But after Reading a little of it01. I Wonder If they share any similarities.



I have both the Ibasso IT01 and the CM5. Using Auvio wide bore tips (small size for my ears) the CM5 mids right off the bat seemed to be more recessed/less detailed. The IT01 sounds more realistic with more instrument separation, more roundness especially in the mids and overall, more balanced. The CM5 is definitely more bright but overall leads to a thinner sound. There also seems to be more sub-bass going on with the CM5. To me, they both have good, if not great soundstage. I don't really find them all that similar honestly but I still enjoy the CM5 regardless especially with the fit and that I can lay down with them easily. And comparing the CM5 to other under $20 USD IEM/earphones I have like the KZ ZST, ZS3...I find the CM5 to be less fatiguing, sound-wise.

** Just realized I was late to this party on replying. I still think they're a fantastic purchase for the price. But definitely NOT a replacement for the IT01!


----------



## rayliam80

My Tinaudio T2 and ZS10 from the AE Anniversary sale finally shipped earlier today from banned seller. The T2 was holding up the order. This might mean it's back in stock now.


----------



## notamethlab

Hmm after reading some more I think I'll stick with trn v20 and the it01. Thanks everyone for the comparisons. 

I do have the Fidue a65 and Rose North Forest on the way so it's best to wait on the cm5 haha


----------



## HungryPanda

got my Rose North Forest's today and wow that bass


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> got my Rose North Forest's today and wow that bass




Do you also have the ZhiYin Z5000?
How does the Bass compare, between the Z5000 and the Rose North Forest?


----------



## HungryPanda

lets just say the Rose North Forest takes the prize


----------



## HungryPanda

this showed how powerful these tiny things are


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@HungryPanda the north forest is the winner of sub100?


----------



## Sourcesys

Ders Olmaz said:


> @HungryPanda the north forest is the winner of sub100?



Where do you get this impression from?


----------



## HungryPanda

From the listening


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 20, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> From the listening


Nice how are the mids and highs? Can you or someone else please compare them with the URBANFUN HIFI Hybrid.


----------



## HungryPanda

Mids and highs are nice and clear, the sound overall is quite holographic, a little different than most iems


----------



## oneula

I recently bought and have been listening to a bunch of chi-buds I got during the recent recent Ali sale
Most were rated "the ones to listen to" by someone on this thread or some other Chi-Fi  review blog

They included:
TIN Audio T2
LKER i8
DZAT DF-10
Zero Audio Carbo Tenore
HE 150PRO 150ohm
Shozy Hibiki
FAAEAL Snow Lepord 64ohm
Yersen FEN-2000

The last one (Yersen FEN-2000) just came in yesterday from china.

Of this group 
the DZAT had the nicest packaging
The LKER had the best case
The HE 150PRO had the most unique shape
The FEN-2000 had the best accessories and cabling 

The TIN Audio T2 are the most difficult to get to stay in your ears
The Carbo Tenore are the lightest but also the lightest in sound range

Soundwise
The TIN T2/FEN 2000 and HE 150PRO are tied for best sound with increased power (DAP+AMP)
The DF-10 and LKER i8 have a little too much bass emphasis and seem power sensitive like the Carbo Tenore
Weirdly the DF-10 are very easy to listen all day because of their weight and sound profie, The HE 150PRO and Faaeal would be my next choices for extended listening but they need power.

The fun part is that the Faaeal, and HE 150PRO buds seemed to hold their own against all the other IEMs where the IEMs required extensive tip rolling to get the best seal/sound for your individual ears. Something you really can't do with a bud design.

And even though the Hibikis seemed have the best external noise seal and fit for me they didn't hold up sound wise to 3/4 of the rest I tried.

It was an eye opening adventure to discover all these off brand and relatively inexpensive brands.
Was there a golden bullet like everyone is hoping for?
Not really and no real outstanding favorite for me out of all those I listed above (doesn't include all the KZ models (ATE/ATR/ZST/ZSR/ZS3/ED9) I tried as well)
but i was impressed at what you can get for cheap if you do the research and stay off the name brand blogs which never talk about any of the brands I was exposed to through the Headfi blogs.

So thanks

In the end I settled up by picking up the made in Oregon Campfire Comets. 
Something about buying those and the little PA2V2 from Gary over at Electric Avenues in New York State
even things out for me.


----------



## metabaron

Are the T2 really that difficult to fit for most people? I have them and I find them some of the best in my collection when it comes to fitting, they stay in, don't move and I never loose seal. I must really have unique ears, as I kept hearing the same about the Triple fi 10 and they are super comfy for me as well.


----------



## cqtek

A great idea from here:



Slater said:


> This is a great method as well: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/iba...ne-driver-99-usd.865037/page-84#post-14059915
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, no excess air gap.



As a result my own hybrid eartips:

Large size:

 

Large size:

 

Medium size:


----------



## HungryPanda

I have never had a problem with the Tinaudio T2's fitting either, I just use RHA medium tips


----------



## TLDRonin

HungryPanda said:


> lets just say the Rose North Forest takes the prize


Whaaaaaaaat? Even though I lost my pair, I would have never believed that an IEM under $100 would be able to out-bass the z5000


----------



## groucho69

HungryPanda said:


> this showed how powerful these tiny things are




Sounds great on my Sony MDR-XB50AP


----------



## riffrafff

oneula said:


> PA2V2 from Gary over at Electric Avenues



Great little amp.


----------



## Slater (Apr 20, 2018)

cqtek said:


> As a result my own hybrid eartips:
> 
> Large size:
> 
> ...



On your M tip, how did you get it to fit flush (ie without excess foam protruding through the bottom of the silicone)?

I can get the foam tips to fit perfectly into L size silicone tips, but M always give me trouble.


----------



## metabaron

My new cable arrived, just took my T2 for a walk with them.


----------



## riffrafff

metabaron said:


> My new cable arrived, just took my T2 for a walk with them.



Your photo looks like one of those cross-your-eyes stereo pics.


----------



## snip3r77

oneula said:


> I recently bought and have been listening to a bunch of chi-buds I got during the recent recent Ali sale
> Most were rated "the ones to listen to" by someone on this thread or some other Chi-Fi  review blog
> 
> They included:
> ...


I bought three t2 rather than the lker as it's more popular . Hope the t2 is fun enough


----------



## snip3r77

metabaron said:


> My new cable arrived, just took my T2 for a walk with them.


What's the enhancement ? Stock cable.not good enough ?


----------



## metabaron

snip3r77 said:


> What's the enhancement ? Stock cable.not good enough ?


My stock cable turned green in two weeks time. I really got it because I liked the cable and I have four IEMs that use MMCX connectors.


----------



## chinmie

@dhruvmeena96  just curious, have you tried the Japanese IEMs like the Tenore, Final Audio E2000, or the Earnine EN120? If so, how do you compare the Rose North Forest to them?

I'm contemplating on buying it.. If only it has detachable connector..I'd buy the Rose in an instant


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 20, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> now you're just killing my wallet more. I loved the T1 and now gonna have to get the Rose North Forest based on your recommendation. Should I go all out and just get the Magaosi X3?



Rose north forest and T1 are different iem.

T1 wants to make you happy with details and soundstage.

It is less round but still acceptable than Rose...

T1 theoretically have lower distortion in bass harmonics.


Rose north forest is a consumer balanced tuning. Remember the Panasonic hje120/5. Mature that 5$ iem. Treble is quicker here, mids are fantastics

Bass is on same amount as T1.

But what T1 does better are

1. Soundstage/scape
2. Silky and natural textured Bass
3. Lower bleed of frequency


But bro, if their is some burn in....then t1 was burned way longer and was listened in quite environment


And rose was one time impression in metro(well he opened his packing there)


So I don't have that enough knowledge.

My north forest order has reached to my city...


Will come in 1/² hour


----------



## paulindss

I'am afraid i Lost my received 2 days Ago cm5. My excuse is That i was drunk, lol. Let's hope a good soul finds them Where i am pretty sure i left them and give It to my friend, as i asked .

I was loving them so much.


----------



## Slater (Apr 20, 2018)

paulindss said:


> I'am afraid i Lost my received 2 days Ago cm5. My excuse is That i was drunk, lol. Let's hope a good soul finds them Where i am pretty sure i left them and give It to my friend, as i asked .
> 
> I was loving them so much.



Yikes, 2 days?! That's barely enough time to for brain burn in LOL

Hope you get them back!

BTW, I know where you lost the IEMs - I found security cam footage from your parking garage:


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Yikes, 2 days?! That's barely enough time to for brain burn in LOL
> 
> Hope you get them back!
> 
> BTW, I know where you lost the IEMs - I found security cam footage from your parking garage:



Hahaha, It was'nt that tragic ! That santa Lost more than an iem, he lost the way home.


----------



## bsoplinger

metabaron said:


> Are the T2 really that difficult to fit for most people? I have them and I find them some of the best in my collection when it comes to fitting, they stay in, don't move and I never loose seal. I must really have unique ears, as I kept hearing the same about the Triple fi 10 and they are super comfy for me as well.


Personally I didn't find these particularly troublesome for getting a good fit. But I had already done tip rolling on over 3 dozen other IEMs so perhaps prior experience made it relatively easy to get a good fit? 



Slater said:


> On your M tip, how did you get it to fit flush (ie without excess foam protruding through the bottom of the silicone)?
> 
> I can get the foam tips to fit perfectly into L size silicone tips, but M always give me trouble.


I used cheap nozzle-less M inside L silicone tips and corresponding S inside M to create my pseudo hybrid ear tips without much difficulty. Were you perhaps trying M inside M? 



metabaron said:


> My stock cable turned green in two weeks time. I really got it because I liked the cable and I have four IEMs that use MMCX connectors.


Nice looking cable. Did it cost much? If $20 or less can you offer a link? I found 2 models of under $10 that I like. But the cable is thin although durable feeling. It also doesn't lay nicely like the more expensive braided style ones. But when I look at the choices I've seen so far on Ali they're either way more expensive than I was willing to pay (>$50) or ended up being single ended when I was wanting balanced or the other way around.


----------



## metabaron

bsoplinger said:


> Personally I didn't find these particularly troublesome for getting a good fit. But I had already done tip rolling on over 3 dozen other IEMs so perhaps prior experience made it relatively easy to get a good fit?
> 
> 
> I used cheap nozzle-less M inside L silicone tips and corresponding S inside M to create my pseudo hybrid ear tips without much difficulty. Were you perhaps trying M inside M?
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07B...dpPl=1&dpID=41WAJ9XapiL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


----------



## metabaron

Here are a couple of more shots.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Received

Rose north forest.....
..........
..........

That's my review up there......
No words to define this piece of hardware

And no burn needed

Used symbio tips to seal
No fans, only silent AC running.

Phantom bass test: Pass

This seriously takes away Rose aurora, zhiyin z5000, KZ zsr in bass response.

Bass: not over exaggerated bass like the above iem, but these extends way deep for a small iem..waaayyy deep

Mid Bass: touch warmer and clear

Mids: clear and in check( Hifiman re800 style mids). Smooth and not over defined. They have their separate place and are fantastic.

Upper Mids: smoothness going on and on. Upper mids do justice to male and females vocal.

Treble: airy...airy...airy and airy. No end to air. Cymbal are a bit tingy sharp but its okay and no where to a level of high order sibilance.

Well a consumer iem tuned with perfection with loads of extension and dB in check.

And these don't sound anywhere like chi fi. Its sounds like Japanese tuning( EX1000 + MDR 7550 + MDR XB90ex and then putting all freq in check).

But it can't resolve that crazy like my super expensive collection.

It just takes on Hifiman re600 with a specific lead...


Hifiman re400 with bass boost and extension and hifiman re600 treble turned airy instead of smooth.

Turning a neutral iem into U shape.


Well

Pace: in pace and speedy
Rhythm: no colouration
Timing: a little slower than shure 846

Attack: only mid Bass attack and it slams like pure dynamic 

Soundstage: Holographic

Image: a little less imaged I guess, but I can live with it

Rose nailed it. 

@HungryPanda can share some more info about his experience


----------



## tomatosauce (Apr 21, 2018)

I swear, every time I start to feel satisfied with my rapidly growing collection you all draw me back in . Upon further introspection, I realized it's because when a new IEM is introduced, I wonder if I'm missing that particular sound profile. The ones intriguing me lately are the UiiSii CM5, Rose North Forest, and TRN V20. On numerous occasions I've been compelled to post the classic "is X IEM is better than Y?" question, which has some utility but inevitably triggers the subjective vs. objective debate (and in the immortal words of Kimberly "Sweet Brown" Wilkins, *ain't nobody got time for that*). I'm reminded of @Otto Motor 's wisdom that, at least in the beginning, the "best" IEM for a would-be audiophile is a bunch of IEMs. That got me thinking: *what if we could generate a list of IEMs that together would comprise the maximum amount of variation in sound signatures?* I know that when I first started this hobby, I had no idea what "bright" meant, but you can bet I understood the concept after I popped the Tin Audio T2s into my ears for the first time and compared them to my LKER i8s. The goal of such an endeavor would be to help people identify their preferred signatures in the most economical way possible, i.e. with the least overlap among IEMs. That way, when they inevitably decide to upgrade (because let's be real, this is Head-Fi and we just can't help ourselves), they'll be more confident that a potentially expensive purchase will make them happy.

2 issues with this proposal: 1) I apologize profusely if it is beyond the scope of this thread. I'm still new and I don't think I can create a new thread. I also don't know where such a thread would go. 2) Though I'm optimistic that the collective brain power contained here can come up with a consensus list, at the end of the day it still may be a fool's errand. If such is the case, thanks for reading and sorry for wasting your time!

Edit: Right after I posted this, I read @dhruvmeena96's review of the Rose North Forest and my collection just grew again, with or without the consensus list. I think I may be addicted.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 21, 2018)

tomatosauce said:


> I swear, every time I start to feel satisfied with my rapidly growing collection you all draw me back in . Upon further introspection, I realized it's because when a new IEM is introduced, I wonder if I'm missing that particular sound profile. The ones intriguing me lately are the UiiSii CM5, Rose North Forest, and TRN V20. On numerous occasions I've been compelled to post the classic "is X IEM is better than Y?" question, which has some utility but inevitably triggers the subjective vs. objective debate (and in the immortal words of Kimberly "Sweet Brown" Wilkins, *ain't nobody got time for that*). I'm reminded of @Otto Motor 's wise words that, at least in the beginning, the "best" IEM for a would-be audiophile is a bunch of IEMs. That got me thinking: *what if we could create a set of IEMs that together would comprise the maximum amount of variation in sound signatures?* I know that when I first started this hobby, I had no idea what "bright" meant, but you can bet I understood the concept after I popped the Tin Audio T2s into my ears for the first time and compared them to my LKER i8s. The goal of such an endeavor would be to help people identify their preferred signatures in the most economical way possible, i.e. with the least overlap among IEMs. That way, when they inevitably decide to upgrade (because let's be real, this is Head-Fi and we just can't help ourselves), they'll be more confident that a potentially expensive purchase will make them happy.
> 
> 2 issues with this proposal: 1) I apologize profusely if it is beyond the scope of this thread. I'm still new and I don't think I can create a new thread. I also don't know where such a thread would go. 2) Though I'm optimistic that the collective brain power contained here can come up with a consensus list, at the end of the day it still may be a fool's errand. If such is the case, thanks for reading and sorry for wasting your time!



Want to make iem.


I have been saying this on this thread for a long period of time.
......


@CoiL @Slater @HungryPanda @B9Scrambler @Nymphonomaniac @Tinaudio @audionab @memelord @PLUSSOUND @FiiO
@Otto Motor

Well why did I mentioned the companies here...so they can really read all this and improve upon their iem.

All of fiio creation were awesome till now, and fiio fh5 is going to change the game

TinAudio did well with T2 and T1 and evolved from t515.

Plussound is love of mine...


But this thread is collection of lot of objective ad subjective listeners and data...

And they must check it.



Well about the iem..

All the members mentioned above, is what I want them is to participate in.

All others are invited too....


Home made iem thread is a thread where people are making their own iem, but this place we can seriously do something at much consumer level as the old thread gets just to expensive for a new guy..

For example one Knowles GV driver is 100usd. But if we can fetch it for cheap or tune a bellsing driver, that would be merrier.

Coil sensei is a wood expert and I think know about wood and its harmonics....something like fundamental and overtone, dampness, control.

Slater sensei is modder, where he tuned a Phillips shl3300 into monstor phone....for me slayed the Fidelio x2

When he was slaterlovesspam.

B9scrambler sire is reviewer which actually for me writes a universal review and it just goes universally for most people.

Nymphomaniac sire(your name is.. .lol) gives more of a subjective listening review and helps me understand a lot about how iem does sound and not how listeners are listening which is fantastic......walking living microphone coupler.


Hungrypanda sir was added...well his post lies everywhere my subscribed thread goes....to much influential and too much of his collection and experience on chi fi and normal brands.

Ottomotor sir is like a friend for me and is also way more experienced.




Well about me....I recently jumped to chi fi...because I went bankrupt due to family reasons

And I had to sell most of my expensive gears that time.

Just what remains is now u18t, shure846, noble kaiser encore, rose mini 2, rose mini 6, rose pudding, objective 2 modified, agdr cmoy modified and a neurochrome hp1 and some Chi fi lying around...


I sold my old sports car, my home and a lot of stuffs

And what I wanted from chi fi is replacement to all my old stuff.


But then, I can't find one(except tin audio t2 and rose north forest)..

So I want to build one....and make a perfect iem on price point where price of diminishing results is a border away.

Or something like 50$ slaying 300$ iem


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> I used cheap nozzle-less M inside L silicone tips and corresponding S inside M to create my pseudo hybrid ear tips without much difficulty. Were you perhaps trying M inside M?



I didn't know those nozzle-less tips were avilable in different sizes (I call those style of tips 'marshmallow tips'). I thought it was a 1 size-only thing.

Do you have a link to the size S marshmallow tips?


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Received
> 
> Rose north forest.....
> ..........
> ...



since the Fiio FH5 is a quad-driver and unlikely to be cheap, I'll tide over with the Rose in the meantime (granted if my refund for a few other purchase comes through quick)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> @dhruvmeena96  just curious, have you tried the Japanese IEMs like the Tenore, Final Audio E2000, or the Earnine EN120? If so, how do you compare the Rose North Forest to them?
> 
> I'm contemplating on buying it.. If only it has detachable connector..I'd buy the Rose in an instant



Reviewed it 

And I stopped comparing balanced armature directly to dynamic..

Better than e2000(a little engaging and image better)
Tenore not in competition
En120 is bass light, way bass light and armature bass is what I hate, distortion sounding like texture


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Zerohour88 said:


> since the Fiio FH5 is a quad-driver and unlikely to be cheap, I'll tide over with the Rose in the meantime (granted if my refund for a few other purchase comes through quick)


Get from penonaudio for godsake


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Received
> 
> Rose north forest.....
> ..........
> ...


Damn you! This never stops! Placed my order!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Who all are interested in making iem by the way


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bartig said:


> Damn you! This never stops! Placed my order!


I am way to evil

¯\_(ツ)_/¯
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

This is what I am....
@Bartig


I will spoil you and make you a fellow bankrupt brother in no time


But good enough I am, that you will not regret your bankruptcy


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Get from penonaudio for godsake



haha, I like buying stuff from different sites, testing how well they manage my orders and get them shipped to my country.

granted, I buy a mixture of motorcycle, tennis, LED lights and also PC stuff along with audio things, so its quite a hard test to manage.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Zerohour88 said:


> haha, I like buying stuff from different sites, testing how well they manage my orders and get them shipped to my country.
> 
> granted, I buy a mixture of motorcycle, tennis, LED lights and also PC stuff along with audio things, so its quite a hard test to manage.


One of my friend once added electrically assisted twincharger on his Yamaha r1..

And it blew up.


Just joking


----------



## bsoplinger

Slater said:


> I didn't know those nozzle-less tips were avilable in different sizes (I call those style of tips 'marshmallow tips'). I thought it was a 1 size-only thing.
> 
> Do you have a link to the size S marshmallow tips?


Interestingly they offer the M and L in 10 pair quantities instead for $2.99 but these were 5 pair quantity for $1.99. You get double the amount because its 5 pair of (what I thought at the time were) amazingly super wide bore silicone and 5 pair of the nozzle-less marshmallow styles. I was making some initial purchases for additional tips for tip-rolling so I was looking for best bang for the buck items. So I got all 3 sizes. The 10 packs came in a black IEM case (the inexpensive hard style zipper case that sells for a buck or so) and had a mixture of sizes inside with the ordered size being the predominant size but not exclusively for the silicone tip. The marshmallow ones were just the ordered size. So for my $3 I ended up with a case, 10 pair of marshmallow and about a dozen or so pairs of silicone tips. A great deal for my starting ear tip collection. 

I think they may offer just the marshmallow style alone but I seem to remember it was at a silly price of 5 pair for $1.99 which for the small means paying the same and not getting the silicone in addition and for the M and L sizes meant doubling the amount for a buck more and getting an equal amount of silicone tips too so you can understand why I didn't pay much attention to those listings. 

The wide bore are pretty much a match to the KZ or Tennmak Whirlwind bore but without the extra silicone fingers cause the Whirlwind appearance. I was using these for the wide open nozzle design before I think you suggested trying the KZ Whirlwind. I prefer the extra secure feeling from the Whirlwind but sonically these sound really close. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...s-Eartips-for-in-ear/1186129_32791430824.html


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> One of my friend once added electrically assisted twincharger on his Yamaha r1..
> 
> And it blew up.
> 
> ...



haha, blowing pistons by jamming turbo/superchargers on a bike is par for the course when you're modding them (though I usually mod single cylinders with carbies since its cheaper)

that said, I ordered the Rose North from a more reliable seller since I'd be busy with other stuff soon and can't be bothered to manage troublesome logistic problems if any arises.


----------



## eggnogg

**** PT15 new batch (2018)


----------



## cqtek

Slater said:


> On your M tip, how did you get it to fit flush (ie without excess foam protruding through the bottom of the silicone)?
> 
> I can get the foam tips to fit perfectly into L size silicone tips, but M always give me trouble.



I did not have to do anything special, it is likely that the medium eartip type is longer than usual. It is true that excess 1mm.

I bought them here:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/10pc...set-Earbuds-eartips-Ear-pads/32679413969.html


----------



## chinmie

eggnogg said:


> **** PT15 new batch (2018)



is it already for sale? you have link?


----------



## eggnogg (Apr 21, 2018)

chinmie said:


> is it already for sale? you have link?



https://www.aliexpress.com/af/2018-pt15.html
apparently its their 6th? anniv. (kinda special?) 
with Graphene dynamic driver unit  NEW MATERIALS (??)


----------



## Holypal

eggnogg said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/af/2018-pt15.html
> apparently its their 6th? anniv. (kinda special?)
> with Graphene dynamic driver unit  NEW MATERIALS (??)



The picture says the new version uses better magnet and coil, both made in Japan. 

Well, the price went from $8 to $27.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Mass production of grapheme is only in Japan, China, Germany and USA and I hard to make.

I mean very hard, if it is a startup.

Graphene has all the ideal characteristic of a driver's cone.

Well most of the guys know that...


But a graphene cone can raise the price of iem due to small scale and its hard to give it a shape.

So a 7$ to 30$ jump is right jump.


But then this law comes in between..


The law of diminishing returns.

So i don't expect a lot from these earbuds...

Well, I will get somebody to buy and will try though


----------



## manukmanohar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Received
> 
> Rose north forest.....
> ..........
> ...



Damn, bro. I gave in and have ordered rose rose  forest as well. First, magaosi x3 and now rose north forest. Guess, I'll have to stop reading your impressions/reviews, before i burn a huge hole in my wallet


----------



## Slater (Apr 21, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Mass production of grapheme is only in Japan, China, Germany and USA and I hard to make.
> 
> I mean very hard, if it is a startup.
> 
> ...



PT15 has already used a graphene driver and revised tuning for a while now (for <$10 including MMCX cable). I own (2) pairs. A 3-4x price increase for a slightly different magnet and voice coil sounds fishy.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## dhruvmeena96

manukmanohar said:


> Damn, bro. I gave in and have ordered rose rose  forest as well. First, magaosi x3 and now rose north forest. Guess, I'll have to stop reading your impressions/reviews, before i burn a huge hole in my wallet





Slater said:


> PT15 has used a gaphene driver and revised tuning for a while now (for <$10 including MMCX cable). I own (2) pairs. A 3-4x price increase for a slightly different magnet and voice coil sounds fishy.



@Slater.....well it is not that fishy...

In the end, it matters on tuning.

Give a Haselblad camera to noobie, and he can't take worthwhile picture....

Give a smartphone to a pro photographer and he will click amazing photos..


So if they can really tune graphene...then it will be amazing set of earbuds to travel with..

Otherwise graphene can be worse than a paper cone, sibilant treble and shouty mids.


@manukmanohar 

You should not buy iem on just mere suggestion....first know about yourself and what signature you like...everybody can't respect etymotic er4....to me, it sounded anaemic in bass and to thin....until ety released er4xr and I stole it from my friend(reimbursed him by getting him another pair on discount days)...

If you like bass, magaosi x3 won't pay you back....but for its limitless treble extension and smooth mids with a good reference tuning...it will..

For most of the guys here....

Rose north forest, TinAudio t1 is the best bet if detachable cable is not a issue

Otherwise niceHCK bro..


Neutral lover can get TinAudio t2.





For the people who want to buy kinera H3


Kinera H3 sounds like tralucent audio 1plus2 on drugs and steroid..

Tralucent sounds like grado and kinera takes that grado sound to another level.....which is sibilance .


Well TWFK vs dual tweeter does makes sense


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Magaosi x3 is upgrade to @DarkZenith version of BGVP DS1....

A noticeable upgrade...but don't expect much from armature bass and its a CI driver and not a HODVTEC driver bass which has linear distortion.

So, CI driver creates an unnatural warmth if not tuned properly, otherwise a great driver.....and this CI driver is tuned but not exactly what I wanted it to be(some more improvements can be done).

HODVTEC creates much better bass in that regard.


Mids are stunning and treble is amazing. Cymbals are perfectly stitched within the sound, for some it can make them feel cymbals lack shimmer...but this is how proper tuning is.


----------



## Slater

dhruvmeena96 said:


> ...then it will be amazing set of earbuds to travel with..



PT15 already is; that's my point.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Rose north forest vs aurora 

Revisit.

Aurora is bass heavy and a little slower, but still a amazing piece of hardware.

North forest has that Japanese sound check to it, which sounds smooth and effortless.

Soundstage is bigger on aurora, but image is better on north forest

Soundscape goes to rose north forest as aurora is just a little bigger...but holographic presentation is won by north forest


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> PT15 already is; that's my point.


Get niceHCK ebx....

TOTL earbuds, making moondrop and astrotec cry like babies


----------



## dhruvmeena96

HungryPanda said:


>



This gif is irritating as that chips comes back again and again


Rofl


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 21, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Rose north forest vs aurora
> 
> Revisit.
> 
> ...


Ok bought them as well....even though I don't like heavy bass iems, couldn't resist ... After all this is part of the fun... Penon shipped them already...


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> lets just say the Rose North Forest takes the prize



How about - Which (under $100) earphone, *with MMCX connectors*, would you say has the best sub-Bass?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

DBaldock9 said:


> How about - Which (under $100) earphone, *with MMCX connectors*, would you say has the best sub-Bass?


Rhapsodio clipper(mmcx) and Sony xb90ex(non mmcx)

Controlled version of clipper is the rose aurora


----------



## audionab

finally ordered Rose North Forest after reading its impressions from the _Headphoneus Supremus @HungryPanda and @dhruvmeena96 
thank you guys for the advice_


----------



## kp1821

Getting slowly into summer mood. DZAT DF-10 went out today. They pair really nicely with books!


----------



## DBaldock9

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Rhapsodio clipper(mmcx) and Sony xb90ex(non mmcx)
> 
> Controlled version of clipper is the rose aurora



I have the Rose Aurora, and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> PT15 has already used a graphene driver and revised tuning for a while now (for <$10 including MMCX cable). I own (2) pairs. A 3-4x price increase for a slightly different magnet and voice coil sounds fishy.


How do you find the pt15? I got 1 otw


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Slater.....well it is not that fishy...
> 
> In the end, it matters on tuning.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that they just apply a layer of coating , that’s about it.
If the driver is made of pure graphene that’s another story. Can we trust Chifi


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> I read somewhere that they just apply a layer of coating , that’s about it.
> If the driver is made of pure graphene that’s another story. Can we trust Chifi



Yes, all "graphene drivers" are made by coating multiple layers of graphene onto a substrate diaphragm (usually mylar).

The only (currently known) company that has developed a *pure* graphene diaphragm for commercial audio use is Ora.


----------



## Slater (Apr 21, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> How do you find the pt15? I got 1 otw



Do you mean 'how did I like it?', or do you mean 'how did I discover it?'

I discovered it on HeadFi, as it's constantly recommended (and rightfully so).

As far as my impressions of it, it has completely changed my mind about earbuds after decades of writing them off.

Sure, just like anything, there are many other (better) choices than the PT15. There's an earbud thread dedicated to hundreds of them.

But I was not willing to invest heavily in earbuds, having poor memories of them from years ago. The PT15 (specifically, the v2 which has a revised housing, revised tuning, and a graphene driver), was the perfect earbud to re-introduce me to earbuds, and open my eyes to how much they've changed and how fat they've come.

It is built well, sounds great, is comfortable to wear, has removeable MMCX cables, and is very inexpensive. I've actually been using them all day, and am wearing them as I type this.

I am skeptical, however, that the "anniversary" version is any more than a color change to the housing. Even if the driver is revised w/a slightly larger magnet, I doubt it's worth a 4-5x price premium. I would advise people to start with the "regular" $8-$10 PT15, and decide from there if more expense is warranted. I think the majority would find the performance of the "regular v2" one more than adequate.


----------



## HungryPanda

**** XBA 6in1 does good bass


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> **** XBA 6in1 does good bass



Have you heard the 4in1 Plus at all?


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> Have you heard the 4in1 Plus at all?


 No I have not


----------



## zazaboy

guys is the rose north headphone a upgrade over the bgvp ds1 tn verson .. or a downgrade...

@HungryPanda do you think rose north headphone is better then bgvp dm5. you have both .. would be nice to know which one is better


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Do you mean 'how did I like it?', or do you mean 'how did I discover it?'
> 
> I discovered it on HeadFi, as it's constantly recommended (and rightfully so).
> 
> ...


I bought from Ali anniversary. It should be regular v2? It's from nicr hck


----------



## HungryPanda

Hard call but I prefer BGVP DM5 over Rose North Forest as they are more comfortable being over ear, I also like the sound signature. The North Forest is very good though


----------



## HungryPanda

Wow I forgot how deep and full the bass goes on these DM5's, superb


----------



## notamethlab

The new QKZ VK1 look very interesting, went ahead and purchased them. I used a couple of coupons and they dropped to 14 USD. 

Let the waiting begin lol.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Rose north forest is a tuning which everybody can listen and enjoy

DM5 is zs6 went bad... Treble is even more glaring and energy is skewed towards the treble region.
Mids are a little shouty.

North forest is not a  upgrade but a complete change.


BGVP DS1 upgrade is magaosi x3....because they have near identical looks and magaosi is way better tuned and 

Damm that armature speed bass


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, the successor of KZ ate are 
BoAt nirvana uno

Same looks, same accessories, same cables


But sounds more refined and bleeds less


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Tinaudio 

When are we expecting a T3....

TinAudio T2 lacks some subbass and a little of MidBass to call it balanced neutral..


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Magaosi y3 is also a new iem

Tuned after xiaomi in ear pro HD....

these have a smoother treble and little more bass than the HD's and is better than magaosi k3 pro and HD if we compare the price to performance ratio.

The issue is that the cheap price is due to bellsing armature I guess and can be a little treble rough on first use...

But bellsing armature settle easily.(though I don't believe in burns).

ORA will be running a partnership program in the near future.

GrapheneQ is pure graphene nano thin layer stacked to create a thick driver instead of mylar coated with graphene composite.

GrapheneQ solves the  mylar total harmonic distortion trend on driver movement completely instead of minimizing it with graphene coating..

Plus it can be made lighter and it will still have it stiffness over many material many times thicker


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Magaosi rebooted themselves after mistakes on k3 and k5

X3 is TOTL iem for me

Y3 is very good to the price point

K3 v2.0(not cable v2.0 but real one) is going to release soon.


----------



## oneula

well my 3 week old TIN Audio T2 died on me today
I was trying make a set of custom ear buds using the radian custom mold ear plugs 
after I pulled the plugs out of the silicon molds suddenly the left bud wouldn't work anymore
must've had an allergic reaction to the silicon I guess..

If there's a tinkerer in the USA thinks they can fix it you are welcome to have them
probably have to take it apart to check the driver connections as there shouldn't be any other reason why it would die.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@dhruvmeena96 how you compare x3 vs rose br5?


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 22, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> @dhruvmeena96 how you compare x3 vs rose br5?



Br5 mk2 is very fast, sub Bass boosted and clarity tuned iem.

I mean, its decay is very negligible and will be something new for ears to listen.

Its better than Andromeda in bass and mids and presents a  much natural response curve but lacks the air presented by Enclosure horned T.A.E.C arrangement of the Andromeda.

Campfire T.A.E.C is cyclone equaliser ocharaku for armature drivers.

Magaosi is about simplified design philosophy inspired from ultimate ears reference remastered, and does the job of portraying a neutral balanced response(not ety style though). Its all about the mids and and upper mids here.

Bass is slight boosted and gives it a U shape category


----------



## dhruvmeena96

oneula said:


> well my 3 week old TIN Audio T2 died on me today
> I was trying make a set of custom ear buds using the radian custom mold ear plugs
> after I pulled the plugs out of the silicon molds suddenly the left bud wouldn't work anymore
> must've had an allergic reaction to the silicon I guess..
> ...



Hello bro... It was getting hard for me to type your name so I quoted the whole msg.


I wanted to ask about CB1 and is it worth the money and comparison to m50x


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://www.newscientist.com/articl...-in-your-kitchen-with-soap-and-a-blender/amp/


Let's make purest graphene...

Hahahahahhahahahahaha


Never knew its so cheap


Ora headphones use oxygen and other chemical to give liquid graphene the solid nature...


Well that is easy too


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Magaosi rebooted themselves after mistakes on k3 and k5
> 
> X3 is TOTL iem for me
> 
> ...



review on the X3, compared to other ToTL you've heard, if possible?


----------



## Tinaudio

@*dhruvmeena96*很快，在接下来的几个月里，T2 PRO Bass会略微调整。


----------



## DcPlusOne

Zerohour88 said:


> review on the X3, compared to other ToTL you've heard, if possible?



Yes! I am also curious. @dhruvmeena96, how do they stack up to the other ToTL? Especially when you have both the K Project Sound Writer and the 64Audio U18 Tzar in your inventory.


----------



## eggnogg

Tinaudio said:


> @*dhruvmeena96*很快，在接下来的几个月里，T2 PRO Bass会略微调整。


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 22, 2018)

*A FOODIE'S GUIDE TO EARPHONES *

_Disclaimer: this was originally posted over at the KZ thread but would probably fit better here. _

I am frequently asked how one earphone compares to another - in many cases, these earphones are in different price categories.

Until recently, I have wondered whether a really expensive earphone provides more pleasure than a cheap one. Why would anyone fork out $3000 for a 18 driver earphone when the EDR1 makes them happy?

Food is similar to earphones in that there are huge price differences. I attempt to group earphones in analogy to meat and fish dishes to help answer the above question.

*Hot Dog:* Rock Zircon, the "king of audiobudget". Works when you are hungry. Goes down with lots of mustard and a can of Bud Light. But it makes you fart.

*Burger:* Basic and juicy. Comes with different fixings and flavours. That's the classic and always reliable single drivers from KZ. You know what you get. Convenience food.

*Meat Loaf:* The $20 fare. A bit finer spiced than the burgers and served with a tasty gravy, but sometimes I miss the bun.

*Schnitzel: *A golden brown, thinly sliced piece of veil. Produces a fine, natural flavour but the batter may sometimes have soaked up too much butter. That's the KZ multi-driver fare.

*Salmon:* A thick slab of healthy salmon is good for your health. That's your neutrally tuned Tinaudio T2, which is a rare beast in the $50 price category. Careful that the fish is not getting too dry.

*Steak:* Lean meat for your ears. The Fidue A65 is a tender filet mignon with thin Belgian fries, whereas the iBasso IT01 is a gigantic mouth-watering T-bone served with a boiled spud, sour cream, and spring onions. Wash down with premium beer.

*Lobster:* Earphones containing batteries of BA drivers that bring out the fine, natural flavours. Not many spices are used for this purpose so that a well-trained palate is needed for full appreciation.

Well, not every day is a lobster day. Sometimes, we crave a burger (Slater).

*Bon Appetit!

WARNING: DON'T EAT YOUR EARPHONES!



 *


----------



## paulindss

@Slater

L and S size of cm5 are still both available at gearbest. You can select the size in this link.

https://br.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1200409.html?wid=76

If i don't find my cm5 tomorrow, i Will order a S size in the future, not by now, but in the future.

The s size are white.


----------



## kw8910 (Apr 22, 2018)

Tinaudio said:


> @*dhruvmeena96*很快，在接下来的几个月里，T2 PRO Bass会略微调整。


cannot wait.. only bass tuning change or other improvement as well?


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@paulindss the small version is out of stock because production is stopped. for cm5


----------



## paulindss (Apr 22, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> @paulindss the small version is out of stock because production is stopped. for cm5



Well, If anyone want ensure getting one. Both are available on my link.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

i think it doesnt send this version to my country i also try on your link. i think they have stock now but there are no others. if anyone want small get it before all gone.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Magaosi X3 is a ultimate ear reference remastered tuning with 3 consumer flagship BA.

Knowles CI, ED, FK

And is tuned towards smoothness and resolution and is not a cup of tea for all. Neutral balanced

64audio U18t has lower distortion overall on frequency response and has crunch in treble....that airy feel which you can't expect from x3


And see, x3 is TOTL under 300$ and still not on that 1000$ level.


It is just that it is tuned like UERR


----------



## dhruvmeena96

We are getting T2 pro Bass. ....

Ohhh

@Tinaudio 

Just make sure to increase SubBass and MidBass by a little and not to change the mids and treble..

And don't put Bass on the name.

It is just that, we want T2 to be less colder and not be bassy.

Just warm.


Don't make it Fischer audio/kennerton audio jimo.

Make it a warmer and enjoyable T2


----------



## oneula

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Hello bro... It was getting hard for me to type your name so I quoted the whole msg.
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask about CB1 and is it worth the money and comparison to m50x



I have the CB1 and M50X you're better off the with the ATH40X which in my opinion sounds better than the other two including my Fostex RP50 Mk3 (unless you are a bass head)
Since I have the Massdrop Sennheiser 6xxx, Beyerdynamic 770Pro 250 ohm, Monoprice Monolith 560, and Sennheiser HD414s for home and Campfir Comets and VE Zen series for travel, I don't really need anything else unless I go upscale.
What I do need is better sources at this point.
I'm waiting for the bnew Hiby r3 and Hidiz AP60 PRO from Massdrop to pair with my Topping, Xduoo, RA and Pico portable amps.
Till then I'm stuck with my Blackberry Playbook, Plenue D, iPod Classic 5.5, Fiio X3s and LG v30 as sources.


----------



## HungryPanda

oneula said:


> I have the CB1 and M50X you're better off the with the ATH40X which in my opinion sounds better than the other two including my Fostex RP50 Mk3 (unless you are a bass head)
> Since I have the Massdrop Sennheiser 6xxx, Beyerdynamic 770Pro 250 ohm, Monoprice Monolith 560, and Sennheiser HD414s for home and Campfir Comets and VE Zen series for travel, I don't really need anything else unless I go upscale.
> What I do need is better sources at this point.
> I'm waiting for the bnew Hiby r3 and Hidiz AP60 PRO from Massdrop to pair with my Topping, Xduoo, RA and Pico portable amps.
> Till then I'm stuck with my Blackberry Playbook, Plenue D, iPod Classic 5.5, Fiio X3s and LG v30 as sources.


 nice dillema


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> We are getting T2 pro Bass. ....
> 
> Ohhh
> 
> ...



@Tinaudio for the record, i personally don't want a warmer T2. cold and clinical is it's signature, and i like it. but i do hope for a more mature treble and less hassle on the fitting


----------



## eggnogg

this lil' beast Z5000 just coming, sounds great OOTB, 
livin' up the hype around them IMHO.
getting 3-28 sale price at 150$ for this and toneking k5


----------



## dhruvmeena96

eggnogg said:


> this lil' beast Z5000 just coming, sounds great OOTB,
> livin' up the hype around them IMHO.
> getting 3-28 sale price at 150$ for this and toneking k5




which one is that iem(burnt orange transparent one)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> @Tinaudio for the record, i personally don't want a warmer T2. cold and clinical is it's signature, and i like it. but i do hope for a more mature treble and less hassle on the fitting



well we expect the treble to be a little faster and mature than normal but there is some need of warmth to make it neutral as it is cold and bright and not neutral bright.


what i want to say is check audiobudget graph and make that rolloff bass a linear one


----------



## dhruvmeena96

the only Multi BA chinese iem which touched my heart is

Magaosi X3

all knowles best driver tuned to perfection.


----------



## oneula

Apologies
just an update on the T2 offer
Slater was the first to respond so they are on their way to him this week
I may be getting rid of a bunch of others I recently purchased once I sort out which ones I want to keep 
but I won't be selling them

Question 
what would be a good package for the following DAPs/IEMs? (Setting aside some Xmas Packages)

DAPs
Fiio X1 Gen 1
Fiio X3 Gen 3
Ipod Classic 5th Gen
Plenue D

IEMs
Fiio EX1
Fiio EX5
NuForce EDC
KZ ATE
KZ ATR
KZ ZSR
KZ ZS3
KZ ZST
KZ ED9
LKER i8
Carbo Tenore


----------



## dhruvmeena96

oneula said:


> Apologies
> just an update on the T2 offer
> Slater was the first to respond so they are on their way to him this week
> I may be getting rid of a bunch of others I recently purchased once I sort out which ones I want to keep
> ...


Its fiio f5 and not ex5


----------



## TLDRonin

oneula said:


> Apologies
> just an update on the T2 offer
> Slater was the first to respond so they are on their way to him this week
> I may be getting rid of a bunch of others I recently purchased once I sort out which ones I want to keep
> ...


I'd probably give the ZST and ZSR to different people since I hear they are similar (with ZSR being the upgraded version), and give the carbo tenore to a person who is more "gentle" with their belongings. And perhaps pair the Fiio F5 with one of the DAPs since it seems to scale with a better source


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@oneula 

Go get plenue D.....but if you are serious about audio then get a fiio q1mk2 or oppo ha2-se and get onkyo HF player apk or iOS(well I cracked mine on android)...


Well about iem...here comes review

Fiio ex1 mk2: resolution, open and dynamic sounding with great stage and image but lacks isolation(bare open). Treble can be sibilant sometimes but is amazing and can resolve. It scales very good with sources but this is related to DAC's and not Amps...amps can make it clip on high volume.


Fiio F5: improved the mids and Bass on expense of treble but treble is amazing.. It is more of a smooth experience rather than the resolve nature of ex1. F5 gives better depth on expense of little bit height and width(just a small expense) and is great.

Nuforce EDC: somehow normal tuning, compact soundstage but very good image. It is smooth but it engages the listener to listen the instruments more clearly rather than giving it the ambience. Image is its strong point...but it is not closed stage, just a smaller stage to listen...it passes soundscape with bare passing marks but image is where it excels.

Fiio FH1(added by me) : fiio F5 + warmer + depth but expense of a little more height and width....but it is a rounded stage and sounds awesome. Treble is cleaner and between smooth and resolver. It has some decent punch in it and subbass is rumbly and tight.

Don't add KZ ate, atr, ZS3, ED9 and ZST.

For ZST....you can get ES3 which is way better(last 2017 model)

ZSR: upgraded the mids of ES3 and treble was lowered..  But Bass packs a huge punch and warms the sounds. It focus in super Depth due to Phantom Bass nature and creates a cinematic scape. Balanced armature keeps sound clean.

Lker i8: clean mids, good treble, very good scape, no colouring but the peak is glaring at 2k instead of 3k which makes female vocal harsh and sharp and little depth so only wideness and tallness here.

Carbo tenore : lol....perfect tuning here, just weak by body that's why I don't recommend them.. They are perfect Japan tuning you can get. It has soundstage, perfect olive curve response but with a little bass boost and soundscape is awesome..but rolls off quickly in Bass, passes phantom bass marginally.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

You can get zero audio carbo I....they sound nearly same to tenors, just more linear bass, strong build and more isolation


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@Tinaudio 

Sir, please try Zero Audio Douza and kennerton jimo.

Both have same specs to chi fi legend TinAudio T2.

But I think Douza is better tuned and is a little laid back compared to T2 making it sound expansive.

Kennerton Jimo is fun bass thundering iem with SubBass emphasis rather than midBass.


If you can recreate a subbass like Jimo but tonality of mid Bass and mids of Douza with a little work on treble side, it will nail all the IEM under 500$ mark.


----------



## weedophile

Got my Tinaudio T2!!!

HYPED!


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, you guys wanna know


The best iem I have listened too..

Blue Ever Blue 2000ex.

Well, this is something I call soundstage


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, you guys wanna know
> 
> 
> The best iem I have listened too..
> ...



Seriously...? I've held off reviewing them for way too long because they're very, very underwhelming. 1200EX is miles ahead.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> Seriously...? I've held off reviewing them for way too long because they're very, very underwhelming. 1200EX is miles ahead.



Dunno, but my buddy got 1200ex and 2000ex HDSS....and I tried both.

1200ex sounded like mid centric.

2000ex sounded right(but this was when my ears pained a lot due to cheapo fi fake 1$ bud I used to use for fun and modding.... I had u18t at that time by the way

And it had enjoyable soundstage


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Dunno, but my buddy got 1200ex and 2000ex HDSS....and I tried both.
> 
> 1200ex sounded like mid centric.
> 
> ...



Agree about the sound stage but the mid-range was extremely forward and shouty. Sub-bass is lacking as well. Treble has a very tinny, cheap quality to it. I like the fit, think they're well built, and the HDSS gimmick seems to work, but the sound quality is seriously lacking at 200 USD.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 23, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> Agree about the sound stage but the mid-range was extremely forward and shouty. Sub-bass is lacking as well. Treble has a very tinny, cheap quality to it. I like the fit, think they're well built, and the HDSS gimmick seems to work, but the sound quality is seriously lacking at 200 USD.


Well I edited it....I wanted to write soundstage


The best I have listened under 150usd is

Creative aurvana trio...it smashes the fiio f9 pro, kinera H3, hifiboys osv3.

Well it sounds like mid boosted tralucent 1plus2.. And due to mid boost, it sounds precis in imaging 


It sounds compact but accurate, and some songs can scale soundstage to ambience level..

But it is overall a compact sounder.


But after using symbioand linum super BaX balanced, it soundstage increased by hell lot

(Well wear upside down and reversing the cable polarity).

As it is a normal positioning wire down iem


----------



## snip3r77

weedophile said:


> Got my Tinaudio T2!!!
> 
> HYPED!


\
review pls


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I edited it....I wanted to write soundstage
> 
> 
> The best I have listened under 150usd is
> ...



Were the 2000EX or SuperBaX modded? The 2000EX is equipped with a DC connector and the SuperBaX is only available with MMCX, 2-pin, or T2. Unless T2 is compatible with DC which would be cool. Would open up cable upgrade options for DC equipped earphones.

Edit: I see they dropped the price to 150 USD. Smart.


----------



## weedophile (Apr 23, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> \
> review pls


Bro, need some time. OOTB i can only say  maybe not to ur liking tho, the bass not very engaging, but sufficient. Quite shiok when listening to Unfinished Sympathy. I wouldnt say its bright since i am coming from **** 4in1. Feels more controlled in a good way, detailed, mids are pleasant. AND THE ISOLATION IS BETTER THAN I EXPECTED xD


----------



## snip3r77

weedophile said:


> Bro, need some time. OOTB i can only say  maybe not to ur liking tho, the bass not very engaging, but sufficient. Quite shiok when listening to Unfinished Sympathy. I wouldnt say its bright since i am coming from **** 4in1. Feels more controlled in a good way, detailed, mids are pleasant. AND THE ISOLATION IS BETTER THAN I EXPECTED xD



Good.. mine just shipped mid-week.


----------



## oneula

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @oneula
> 
> Go get plenue D.....but if you are serious about audio then get a fiio q1mk2 or oppo ha2-se and get onkyo HF player apk or iOS(well I cracked mine on android)...
> 
> ...




Thank you for the reviews

I have the Plenue D but it doesn't have line/coax out like the Fiio X3s I have the PlenueD paired with a topping NX1s(same size) from the headphone out
The Plenue D is a great device for travel but not sure how much better than the LG V30 except for the PlenueD's EQ stuff and unreal battery life.
I have the Hiby R3 on order from Kickstarter and unfortunately joined the Massdrop for the AP60 PRO and HeadAmp Pico DAC  before the R3 announcement so I should be set for awhile

the R3 has lineout plus balanced 2.5 and the AP60PRO is a tad smaller 
I picked up a AP60 years back for its APTX out which I now have various KZs and the VE IEMs connected to before that I used it with my Pendulumic Stance S1. 
for wired options I paired the AP60 with the SMSL SAP7 and it is about 3/4 the size of the PlenueD/Topping NX1s rig
I will replace that AP60 APTX setup with the the setup that the Hawaii Bad Boy rec'd for the Hiby R3 with the Campfire Comets and look forward to using tidal on it like my V30
Meanwhile I some balanced and standard VE Zen's burning in

Appreciate the posts
Never knew there were so many alternative options out there to try, if your are willing to take a risk


----------



## Holypal

eggnogg said:


> with 96.6% Positive feedback
> http://s.aliexpress.com/iy2IrAvY?fromSns=Hangouts
> or
> http://s.aliexpress.com/uAVbm226?fromSns=Hangouts
> ...




I have a strong feeling this could be a hit, a benchmark for sub-100$ earphones.


----------



## toddy0191

weedophile said:


> Bro, need some time. OOTB i can only say  maybe not to ur liking tho, the bass not very engaging, but sufficient. Quite shiok when listening to Unfinished Sympathy. I wouldnt say its bright since i am coming from **** 4in1. Feels more controlled in a good way, detailed, mids are pleasant. AND THE ISOLATION IS BETTER THAN I EXPECTED xD



 Just received mine today and am liking them a lot OOTB. 

I changed the foam tips for the large silicones and feel like this has improved the bass and isolation.  

Really like the mid / treble focused signature. Was expecting them to have a lower amount of bass than they have based on the reviews, but it's there at a level that suits me.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> Were the 2000EX or SuperBaX modded? The 2000EX is equipped with a DC connector and the SuperBaX is only available with MMCX, 2-pin, or T2. Unless T2 is compatible with DC which would be cool. Would open up cable upgrade options for DC equipped earphones.
> 
> Edit: I see they dropped the price to 150 USD. Smart.


I wrote creative aurvana trio


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I wrote creative aurvana trio



My apologies.  Makes more sense now though, lol.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

My complains with alpha and delta D6

-add mmcx connector

-change the body, barrel looks ugly and is not comfortable...it reminds me of a disaster known as tekfusion twin-woofers.

-calm the exciting upper mids as it becomes harsh sometimes


----------



## stryed

dhruvmeena96 said:


> My complains with alpha and delta D6
> 
> -add mmcx connector
> 
> ...



I'd rush on those if it had exchangeable cables but THEY DO HAVE A 3 YR WARRANTY and seem hardy!


----------



## B9Scrambler

stryed said:


> I'd rush on those if it had exchangeable cables but THEY DO HAVE A 3 YR WARRANTY and seem hardy!



They're pretty well built for sure. Housings are way lighter than I was expecting due to the size and material. Fixed cable is a bummer, but not a deal killer imo.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Looking for a recommendation please.

It's going to be for working out, so looking for bluetooth, sweat/waterproof, and a budget of $25 USD.  I'm willing to spend a bit more if it really gets me a much better product, but hoping to max at $25.  It's for the gym so audio quality isn't the highest importance but it would be nice if they sounded decent.  

I've been looking for reviews but haven't found much.  I see that Awai has some in this price range but i dont know too much about that brand.

Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## weedophile

toddy0191 said:


> Just received mine today and am liking them a lot OOTB.
> 
> I changed the foam tips for the large silicones and feel like this has improved the bass and isolation.
> 
> Really like the mid / treble focused signature. Was expecting them to have a lower amount of bass than they have based on the reviews, but it's there at a level that suits me.


Same here! Changed them to this narrow bore tip and boy, became another monster. Think we might have the same preference for sound signature xD

Anw now i know why people commented on the isolation. Its pretty bad on commute, and reminds me of this philips partially open back IEM that i had way back. I wouldnt say its that bad but gotta try it on my way home tonight (people are just zombies in the morning, nobody's making any noise)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Can anybody add mmcx connector to alpha and delta D6


----------



## B9Scrambler

chinmie said:


> @Tinaudio for the record, i personally don't want a warmer T2. cold and clinical is it's signature, and i like it. but i do hope for a more mature treble and less hassle on the fitting



I'm with you there. That's what the equally excellent T1 is for. Pretty darn similar in tone but a touch warmer and with the elevated bass some wanted from the T2.


----------



## oneula

SuperLuigi said:


> Looking for a recommendation please.
> 
> It's going to be for working out, so looking for bluetooth, sweat/waterproof, and a budget of $25 USD.  I'm willing to spend a bit more if it really gets me a much better product, but hoping to max at $25.  It's for the gym so audio quality isn't the highest importance but it would be nice if they sounded decent.
> 
> ...



I've had these from bluetooth buds from amazon

$ 24.99 Photive PH-BTE50  (lost)
$18.99 Soundpeats QY7 (gave away) IP4 8hrs
$26.99 Taotronics (still use) $26.99 

The most popular one seems to be this one
$29.97 Senso IPX7 8hr

I would definitely get something IPX7 or greater

Using cables I bluetooth enable my KZ/VE Smalls and Biggie and Comet but they aren't sports buds or waterproof

Early on I had these supposidly sweatproof sony walkman buds the Sony NWWS413BM 4GB Sports Wearable MP3 Player (Black) but it died a quick death while I was working outside doing woodworking with them under my earcups because of sweat

I have a waterproofed iPod Shuffle with waterproof buds from Waterproof Audio/Waterfi I got for surfing/swimming laps and I don't have to worry about that one


----------



## paulindss

paulindss said:


> I'am afraid i Lost my received 2 days Ago cm5. My excuse is That i was drunk, lol. Let's hope a good soul finds them Where i am pretty sure i left them and give It to my friend, as i asked .
> 
> I was loving them so much.



I FOUND THEM !!!!


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> I FOUND THEM !!!!


----------



## Bartig

SuperLuigi said:


> Looking for a recommendation please.
> 
> It's going to be for working out, so looking for bluetooth, sweat/waterproof, and a budget of $25 USD.  I'm willing to spend a bit more if it really gets me a much better product, but hoping to max at $25.  It's for the gym so audio quality isn't the highest importance but it would be nice if they sounded decent.
> 
> ...


Bluedio TE. About 14 dollar, nice warm sounding, comes with ear hooks, so really snug in your ear. Skip Awei. It’s bassy, unbalanced trash.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

And here comes sound magic e80


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 24, 2018)

@Nymphonomaniac @B9Scrambler

You guys came from TOTL iem to Chinese iem....right

Well I had this revelation...

I downloaded neutralizer from play store..


This equaliser equalise from sine wave.

I had the replaced zhiyin z5000....

And I equalised it to linearity..

Neutrality with slight mid and sub boost...

And then amplified it.

It gave me goosebumps.

Like all the hair stood up.

Experience yourself...

When listening to tones, make sure all tones sound same and then boost slight bass region(according to taste).

Your jaw will drop

Listen to Beethoven symphony no.5


This not an experience you get from iem, headphones or loudspeaker...

It was like live.... Will Not spoil it with my review.

Try it
......


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm with you there. That's what the equally excellent T1 is for. Pretty darn similar in tone but a touch warmer and with the elevated bass some wanted from the T2.


Just a little warmth...slight just to compensate some coldness to make it near neutral...


Without loosing bass speed


----------



## Ders Olmaz

Could you share the screenshot of the neutrilizer? thank you



dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Nymphonomaniac @B9Scrambler
> 
> You guys came from TOTL iem to Chinese iem....right
> 
> ...


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ders Olmaz said:


> Could you share the screenshot of the neutrilizer? thank you


Well, I can...

It is on play store

But see, everyone ear resonance is different

You will notice peaks at 2k, 4k and 8k


Don't copy mine....it won't help

You can reduce the bass like I did..but mids and treble has to go your way

Well I was lowering 500hz by 2dB....when I shot this.

This image is not lowered one


----------



## TLDRonin

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @Nymphonomaniac @B9Scrambler
> 
> You guys came from TOTL iem to Chinese iem....right
> 
> ...


Did you get a new z5000?

I seriously need to get a new pair


----------



## Slater (Apr 24, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> Looking for a recommendation please.
> 
> It's going to be for working out, so looking for bluetooth, sweat/waterproof, and a budget of $25 USD.  I'm willing to spend a bit more if it really gets me a much better product, but hoping to max at $25.  It's for the gym so audio quality isn't the highest importance but it would be nice if they sounded decent.
> 
> ...



Meizu EP52 all the way man.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meizu-ep52.22763/#comment-289

I have a few other bluetooth IEMs (including the Awei A920BL Pro, multiple KZ BT cables, an Xiaomi universal adapter, etc). I use the Meizu more than any of them (in fact I used it today to watch Netflix on my phone while waiting for my daughter at the Dr.'s office). Awei has dozens and dozens of bluetooth IEMs, but I have been severly unimpressed with everything Awei I've ever heard/tried (including wired IEMs).


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> I FOUND THEM !!!!



Good job Santa!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> Did you get a new z5000?
> 
> I seriously need to get a new pair


It is Tesla model rev2...
Fixed hazyness in pre assembly...


But do equalise the bass down and resonance have to be fixed


----------



## dhruvmeena96

See you are famous @TLDRonin


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@dhruvmeena96 do you think i should get v2 of z5000 when have v1?


----------



## TLDRonin

Ders Olmaz said:


> @dhruvmeena96 do you think i should get v2 of z5000 when have v1?


I don't have the v2 but I'd say if you really like your v1, go ahead. It may be a little redundant, but having a spare/similar pair can come in handy. I lost my v1, and am planning on getting a v2 to replace it 


dhruvmeena96 said:


> See you are famous @TLDRonin



I'll be signing autographs, 1 pair of starline tips per sign


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 24, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> I don't have the v2 but I'd say if you really like your v1, go ahead. It may be a little redundant, but having a spare/similar pair can come in handy. I lost my v1, and am planning on getting a v2 to replace it





TLDRonin said:


> I'll be signing autographs, 1 pair of starline tips per sign



First of all, there is no v2 on Ali or any website I have seen...

They fixed the hazy behaviour...


I don't like the z5000 at all..

Just that the equalisation went to well, and it gave me a cinematic behavior and a very clear sound that was missing earlier.

I am a mid lover, but z5000 gave me a L shape boosted impression

\
  \___
           \_________________________________


----------



## kp1821

Amy and Tin Audio T2... Jazz rhythm and blues...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well we should start voting for best chi fi/under 100usd ever created.

TinAudio T2
KZ zs5 v1
Zhiyin z5000
Trn v20
NiceHCK bro
Bgvp ds1v1
KZ zsr
TFZ king
IBasso it01
A&D D6




Well you can add other iem if you want..



My vote goes to









A&D D6


Reason

Biggest soundscape(bigger than zs5v1)
Sound can listened for hours and hours without hurting.

Best layering under 500$, best image under 200$, soundstage bigger than u18t on some tracks.


----------



## Terran Earthson

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well we should start voting for best chi fi/under 100usd ever created.
> 
> TinAudio T2
> KZ zs5 v1
> ...


That is an unfair comparison, 130$ a&d in the same list as 15$ trn v20. We should instead try comparing iem's in different price brackets.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Terran Earthson said:


> That is an unfair comparison, 130$ a&d in the same list as 15$ trn v20. We should instead try comparing iem's in different price brackets.


Well I got mine for 70usd


But you are right


----------



## snip3r77

Terran Earthson said:


> That is an unfair comparison, 130$ a&d in the same list as 15$ trn v20. We should instead try comparing iem's in different price brackets.



Sub $20
Sub $50
Sub $100
Sub $150
Sub $200


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well you all are right..

But I equalise all my earphone to my ear standard.

So all will sound similar to my ears, then it is the competition of best decay, PRaT and other factors....

This way competition is easier to manage


----------



## Rikzaah (Apr 24, 2018)

So I've been away from the ChiFi world for some time now, and while I have done my reading, I haven't found out what are the go-to IEM's under 100$ in 2018.

At the moment I'm looking at the Tin Audio T2 for 30€, Whizzer A15 for 50€, MagaOsi K3 Pro 71€, TFZ King 81€ or the VSonic GR07 classic for 84€.


----------



## Zerohour88

Holypal said:


> I have a strong feeling this could be a hit, a benchmark for sub-100$ earphones.



seems that SEMKARCH really is co-developed with LZ, though no idea how far the collaboration goes. if LZ allows them to tag their branding on it, should be quite good. A toned-down A5 for the sub $100 market?


----------



## eggnogg (Apr 24, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> seems that SEMKARCH really is co-developed with LZ, though no idea how far the collaboration goes. if LZ allows them to tag their branding on it, should be quite good. A toned-down A5 for the sub $100 market?



....
SEMKARCH first impression from japanese buyer
https://twitter.com/headphone_metal/status/988750915187298304?s=19









dhruvmeena96 said:


> which one is that iem(burnt orange transparent one)



its toneking tk2, 
sorry, i wrongly mentioned it as k5


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well....
Go try ORA....

It gave my Audeze LCD4 and Old SenHD800 some harsh beating...

This is my cousin's word...

He had my pairs and is living in Montreal...

Well it cannot match the ambience of both the pairs, but its sound is something no open back and close back can achieve right now..

It is going challenge focal utopia...


Well I haven't tried, but please, if somebody tries it, compare it with TOTL headphones


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well....
> Go try ORA....
> 
> It gave my Audeze LCD4 and Old SenHD800 some harsh beating...
> ...


ORA?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Zerohour88 said:


> ORA?


ORA headphones on indiegogo and kick starter


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Meizu EP52 all the way man.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/meizu-ep52.22763/#comment-289
> 
> I have a few other bluetooth IEMs (including the Awei A920BL Pro, multiple KZ BT cables, an Xiaomi universal adapter, etc). I use the Meizu more than any of them (in fact I used it today to watch Netflix on my phone while waiting for my daughter at the Dr.'s office). Awei has dozens and dozens of bluetooth IEMs, but I have been severly unimpressed with everything Awei I've ever heard/tried (including wired IEMs).



I appreciate the suggestion but the 52's are almost double what i was hoping to spend.  I've read up on them and they do seem to have really good reviews!

Thanks for the feedback on Awei.  Seems like a few ppl have said they don't make good products.


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> I appreciate the suggestion but the 52's are almost double what i was hoping to spend.  I've read up on them and they do seem to have really good reviews!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on Awei.  Seems like a few ppl have said they don't make good products.



I paid $26.99 for mine (with coupon from Gearbest); right near the budget you mentioned. It goes on sale regularly.


----------



## Otto Motor

kp1821 said:


> Amy and Tin Audio T2... Jazz rhythm and blues...


Camden market?


----------



## ilcanzese

i wait my T2 for this week also  .........


----------



## oneula

so yesterday I mailed Slater my broken T2s so he can play with and try to fix them and when I come home from work I find a package from china
I thought it was either the Rose North Forest or Xuelin IHIFI780 which were the only two AliExpress Sale orders I haven't yet received but to my surprise it was a a brand new set of TIN Audio T2s with a warranty card.

I never filed a claim and other than reporting it here, it was shocking in that my T2s just went out on me on Saturday as I was trying to make some custom radian ear molds for them
Kind of spooky but clearly impressive. 
So if your monitoring this thread thanks TIN Audio! 
I appreciate the replacement and will spend more time listening with these guys. 
They sounded pretty good once I could find a tip that would keep them in my ears which most likely will be the Spinfits or the Tenmark Whirlwinds


----------



## Slater

oneula said:


> so yesterday I mailed Slater my broken T2s so he can play with and try to fix them and when I come home from work I find a package from china
> I thought it was either the Rose North Forest or Xuelin IHIFI780 which were the only two AliExpress Sale orders I haven't yet received but to my surprise it was a a brand new set of TIN Audio T2s with a warranty card.
> 
> I never filed a claim and other than reporting it here, it was shocking in that my T2s just went out on me on Saturday as I was trying to make some custom radian ear molds for them
> ...



Wow, way to go Tin Audio! Now that's customer service!

I wonder how they got your shipping address?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> I paid $26.99 for mine (with coupon from Gearbest); right near the budget you mentioned. It goes on sale regularly.



Thanks i'll keep an eye on it.  That's quite the discount you got.  Right now, the ep 51 is listed for $30, and the 52 is $45.

If i can ask, whats the best place to get coupons and discount codes?  Gearbest seems like it's always running a sale and hard to keep up with.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Wow, way to go Tin Audio! Now that's customer service!
> 
> I wonder how they got your shipping address?



Tin Audio sees all


----------



## HungryPanda

then they know we love our T2's


----------



## chinmie

oneula said:


> so yesterday I mailed Slater my broken T2s so he can play with and try to fix them and when I come home from work I find a package from china
> I thought it was either the Rose North Forest or Xuelin IHIFI780 which were the only two AliExpress Sale orders I haven't yet received but to my surprise it was a a brand new set of TIN Audio T2s with a warranty card.
> 
> I never filed a claim and other than reporting it here, it was shocking in that my T2s just went out on me on Saturday as I was trying to make some custom radian ear molds for them
> ...



i think it's the work of headfi santa that also found @paulindss missing earphones 

for fit, i like the spinfit on the T2, but Soundwise to me it kinda choked the treble a bit. not much, but it bugs me because i noticed it. wide bore with mod is the way to go for me.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

New revelation...

All Tesla driver gets insane sound changes after ear impedance equalization.

Tried iBasso IT01 and they were more extended and neutral with humongous soundstage


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> Wow, way to go Tin Audio! Now that's customer service!
> 
> I wonder how they got your shipping address?


Did not work in my case. My AE dealer let me know I will have to send mine to China for repair...because I had them for more than four months.


----------



## Slater (Apr 24, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> Thanks i'll keep an eye on it.  That's quite the discount you got.  Right now, the ep 51 is listed for $30, and the 52 is $45.
> 
> If i can ask, whats the best place to get coupons and discount codes?  Gearbest seems like it's always running a sale and hard to keep up with.



Yeah, the Meizu EP51 is the old model. It's decent, but the new model introduces some nice improvements. If you need those improvements for the extra cost, that's up to you.

The lowest I've ever seen the EP51 is $15-$16. The lowest I've seen the EP52 is about $25. The EP52 is well worth the cost if you can score it for $30 or under.

*The EP51:*

Has BT 4.0 w/aptX (Qualcomm CSR8645 chipset)
Uses 8.6mm drivers
6hr battery life
IPX4 waterproof
Nano-coated against sweat
Uses proprietary eartips.
The (magnetic) earpieces are also larger and bulkier and may not fit everyone.
The design is the "2 earpieces connected together by a wire" type. The battery/controls "dangles" from your ears, which not everyone likes.

*The EP52:*

Has BT 4.1 w/aptX (Qualcomm CSR8645 chipset)
Uses larger and better sounding 10mm bio-fiber drivers
8hr battery life (with automatic power shutoff)
IPX5 waterproof
Nano-coated against sweat
Uses standard eartips (allowing you to tip roll with any eartips you want).
The (magnetic) earpieces are much smaller and fit IN the ear, vs hanging out of the ear like the EP51. The design is a "neckband" type, where the neckband rests around your neck and includes the battery and controls. The only thing going to your ears is the earpieces. It's a much more balanced and comfortable design IMO.
As far as sales:

You can wait for Gearbest flash sales, which happen regularly.
You can keep your eyes out for coupon codes in the Gearbest thread (https://bit.ly/2Hv2Bg8)
You can find codes on websites like hot-china-dealz.com and couponsfromchina.com
Often you can get better prices on other websites, such as (just to name a few):
ebay
Amazon
Aliexpress
Taobao (must find an agent)
DealExtreme
FastTech
BangGood (who thinks of these names!?)
TMart
Geekbuying
DHgate
Wish
JoyBuy

Another option is to buy the 2-pin TRN bluetooth adapter (there's a cheaper version with no aptX and a version with aptX for a few dollars more). Then you can use the TRN cable with any 2-pin KZ IEM. The TRN adapter is a "neckband" style, just like the Meizu EP52. This would give you a more versatile setup. However, you'll end up spending over your budget, and the KZ IEMs are questionable as far as waterproof/sweatproof.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i think it's the work of headfi santa that also found @paulindss missing earphones
> 
> for fit, i like the spinfit on the T2, but Soundwise to me it kinda choked the treble a bit. not much, but it bugs me because i noticed it. wide bore with mod is the way to go for me.



Hmmm, @paulindss is a different Santa than Tin Audio's magic address-locating Santa.

@paulindss's was a drunken stupor Santa LOL


----------



## paulindss (Apr 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hmmm, @paulindss is a different Santa than Tin Audio's magic address-locating Santa.
> 
> @paulindss's was a drunken stupor Santa LOL



The Santa spirit regreted, and decided on giving back my cm5s and manipulating the chinese souls of tin audio to give a present before the date for @oneula. It's a compensation for manipulating my poor soul on drinking and loosing things. This is what i call moral hangover !


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Yeah, the Meizu EP51 is the old model. It's decent, but the new model introduces some nice improvements. If you need those improvements for the extra cost, that's up to you.
> 
> The lowest I've ever seen the EP51 is $15-$16. The lowest I've seen the EP52 is about $25. The EP52 is well worth the cost if you can score it for $30 or under.
> 
> ...




That's an awesome write up and i really appreciate that!  Sounds like i really need to wait for an ep52 sale!  I'll check out the sites you listed and see what i can find. Again, greatly appreciated!


----------



## stimuz

Anyone else enjoying their ZS10s?


----------



## TLDRonin

stimuz said:


> Anyone else enjoying their ZS10s?


Yup, $31 extremely well spent. It's also my first KZ, which is surprising considering how long I've been lurking this and the KZ thread


----------



## stimuz (Apr 25, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Yup, $31 extremely well spent. It's also my first KZ, which is surprising considering how long I've been lurking this and the KZ thread



Ok, wasn't sure if i just have weird taste, though I'm still pretty sure I do. It's one of my favorites atm mid-bass and sub-bass is okay but everything else is where I want it to be, I definitely still pull out my IT01 for more bass (also bought KZ ATE, popped em in, straight to the drawer, very redundant for what I own) and enjoy it(both IT01 and ZS10) more than the T2 but still prefer the T2 for classic rock and TV/Movie, personal preference, not the biggest fan of neutral tuning but definitely has its use. Benched my CM5 for the time being but we'll see how it pans out. Also got a **** pt15, which I'm just loving. Only earbuds I've owned for years and I'm definitely looking to see what higher end buds can do.


----------



## TLDRonin

stimuz said:


> Ok, wasn't sure if i just have weird taste, though I'm still pretty sure I do. It's one of my favorites atm mid-bass and sub-bass is okay but everything else is where I want it to be, I definitely still pull out my IT01 for more bass (also bought KZ ATE, popped em in, straight to the drawer, very redundant for what I own) and enjoy it(both IT01 and ZS10) more than the T2 but still prefer the T2 for classic rock and TV/Movie, personal preference, not the biggest fan of neutral tuning but definitely has its use. Benched my CM5 for the time being but we'll see how it pans out. Also got a **** pt15, which I'm just loving. Only earbuds I've owned for years and I'm definitely looking to see what higher end buds can do.


The **** pt15 really is a thing of beauty; it has to be up there in terms of value per dollar. A pair of metal housed earbuds with a silver mmcx cable for $11 is pretty mind blowing


----------



## taygomi

Are there different Bluetooth receivers for KZ? I just found some with BT4.2


----------



## Slater (Apr 25, 2018)

taygomi said:


> Are there different Bluetooth receivers for KZ? I just found some with BT4.2



A 4.1, 4.2, and now 5.0 version.


----------



## toddy0191

stimuz said:


> Anyone else enjoying their ZS10s?



Me too, although I received the T2 recently which I really like too, but the ZS10 is getting more ear time.


----------



## eggnogg

worth it ?? (not mine btw 
https://twitter.com/nyanchu202/status/988805176617152512?s=19


Spoiler: more


----------



## taygomi

Is there a review on the ZS10 here?


----------



## bsoplinger

taygomi said:


> Is there a review on the ZS10 here?


Try the KZ thread


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bsoplinger said:


> Try the KZ thread



Some says 

ZS10 is extreme V

Some says its mid centric...


But nobody complained the treble spike


----------



## bsoplinger

I personally don't hear a treble spike with the KZ ZS10 I own


----------



## HungryPanda

Treble is certainly not sharp on KZ ZS10


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening to the Rose North Forest's right now and very happy


----------



## Holypal

eggnogg said:


> worth it ?? (not mine btw
> https://twitter.com/nyanchu202/status/988805176617152512?s=19
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more



Wow, what a mod.


----------



## audionab

HungryPanda said:


> Listening to the Rose North Forest's right now and very happy



How is the build quality of these iems?


----------



## HungryPanda

audionab said:


> How is the build quality of these iems?


 These are pretty solid, non removable cable but good build much lighter than the KZ ED15's I received today


----------



## audionab

HungryPanda said:


> These are pretty solid, non removable cable but good build much lighter than the KZ ED15's I received today



how is the cable quality?


----------



## HungryPanda (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice strong rubber cable, well terminated in a slimline jack with a metal splitter both with a small strain relief


----------



## eggnogg

Holypal said:


> Wow, what a mod.



vs. LZ Big dipper tuning switch
this KZ had *humongous dipper mod*


----------



## kw8910

Got the Rose North Forest in yesterday!


Some quick impressions after a few hours of listening and burn in. Pictured with tennmark whirlwinds (stock double flange tips were terrible for me).

Great find! For the price it’s really quite good, I don’t have many iem in $25 range but it’s certainly better than the Nicehck bro and everything I own under that price range. No sibilance and impressive amount of bass and sub-bass, wasn’t expecting that.. More tuned for fun so won’t work for every genre. Sound signature for me is a slightly warm, dark, L-shape with some treble roll off. Mids and highs are smooth but not too sparkly.

Tinaudio T2 is technically better in most aspects (clarity, soundstage, extended highs, vocals) except bass quantity. T2 bass is, however, not as loose and boomy as the north forest, which is why I’m looking forward to T2 Pro with its adjusted (hopefully linear) bass. Rose will have your head bobbing more though and a great overall value gem for the year so far. It doesn’t come with a case or a bunch of tips but not a big deal. Only real complaint for me is the cable which is microphonic, it needs a shirt clip (not included) to minimize that. Mmcx would be nice but I do like how light these earphones are without the extra hardware, just a braided cable or less microphonic one would be a big improvement.

I’d be curious to know from others how this compares with yersen fen-2000, zs10, and bgvp ds1 since I almost pulled the trigger on those during the last alie sale.


----------



## Bartig (Apr 25, 2018)

@Otto Motor shared this wonderful soundstage test in this post in the KZ impressions thread. I threw my favourite IEMs at it; these are the soundstage test results:

*SOUNDSTAGE TEST RESULTS*







Testfile: Kunstkopfumgang im IRT, Dr. Theile, Sabine Mike - Head-Fi.org (dummyhead recording in a closed, compact room)
Shared by: Otto Motor on April 25, 2018
Source: MacBook Pro 2015 + AudioQuest DragonFly Red

TRN V20 - €12 ***
Convincing placement, sound a bit heavy, left front corner weak link

Yersen FEN2000 - €20 ****
Great placement, extremely natural and detailed sound

KZ ZSR - €20 *****
Outstandig placement, movement around you, boosted yet realistic bass tones

KZ ZS10 - €30 *****
Outstanding placement, movement around you, very natural sound

ZhiYin Z5000 - €40 *****
Outstandig placement, movement around you, dark yet natural sound

The TRN V20 is already impressive - but the other four are just incredible!


----------



## stryed

Just ordered the Rose North FOrest from penaudio's aliexpress store for 20eu. Delivery is said to take 16-30 days...Penaudio's official site doesn't take visa unfortunately.

It's for my gf who lost a pair hehehe but I'll get a chance to listen to them without being scolded


----------



## HungryPanda

stryed said:


> Just ordered the Rose North FOrest from penaudio's aliexpress store for 20eu. Delivery is said to take 16-30 days...Penaudio's official site doesn't take visa unfortunately.
> 
> It's for my gf who lost a pair hehehe but I'll get a chance to listen to them without being scolded


 Your girlfriend will never get them if you listen first


----------



## kp1821

Bartig said:


> @Otto Motor shared this wonderful soundstage test in this post in the KZ impressions thread. I threw my favourite IEMs at it; these are the soundstage test results:
> 
> *SOUNDSTAGE TEST RESULTS*
> 
> ...


Please help me a bit here... I have the ZSR which i don't like that much as i feel the bass a lot and vocals are somehow laid back... Bought the Rose Forest North but haven't got them yet as i read that the mids are forward and liked their frequency response graph ... Also on the wait for the **** UEs... So should I get the Z5000 as well or will they be too dark given that the ZSR are not my cup of tea...


----------



## stryed

HungryPanda said:


> Your girlfriend will never get them if you listen first



 I will have much time with it as she loves her Takstar pro82 headset (something she can't missplace!). I do however regret handing away the Yensen fen 2000 as a gift so quickly as I only had an hour with it ='( Was very difficult to part ways with a new toy.


----------



## Bartig

kp1821 said:


> Please help me a bit here... I have the ZSR which i don't like that much as i feel the bass a lot and vocals are somehow laid back... Bought the Rose Forest North but haven't got them yet as i read that the mids are forward and liked their frequency response graph ... Also on the wait for the **** UEs... So should I get the Z5000 as well or will they be too dark given that the ZSR are not my cup of tea...


You should definitely not get the Z5000 then. It can't get any darker.


----------



## Otto Motor

kp1821 said:


> Please help me a bit here... I have the ZSR which i don't like that much as i feel the bass a lot and vocals are somehow laid back... Bought the Rose Forest North but haven't got them yet as i read that the mids are forward and liked their frequency response graph ... Also on the wait for the **** UEs... So should I get the Z5000 as well or will they be too dark given that the ZSR are not my cup of tea...


The ZSR is probably the least recessed iem of the KZ multi-driver line. Have a look at the Fidue A65 - search for reviews here on head fi. And if you really want to get the mids right, check out the iBasso IT01. Also, check the Etymotic HF2 on massdrop.com ...a killer deal. The **** UE should probably do. Loomis reported them to be close to the UE900S, which have excellent mids.


----------



## kp1821

Ok  my take on the KZ KZR... Really wide soundstage which probably is their strongest point... Warm and dark sound .. Bass is deep but not fast , vocals clear and natural, a bit laid back. Highs not emphasised at all but are there. Good fit and nice isolation. For long sessions? Not really, mostly because of the bass . Value for money is excellent. Easy to drive as well . Great for movies, very cinematic sound but at low volume otherwise can be fatiguing.


----------



## kp1821

Otto Motor said:


> The ZSR is probably the least recessed iem of the KZ multi-driver line. Have a look at the Fidue A65 - search for reviews here on head fi. And if you really want to get the mids right, check out the iBasso IT01. Also, check the Etymotic HF2 on massdrop.com ...a killer deal. The **** UE should probably do. Loomis reported them to be close to the UE900S, which have excellent mids.


My next buy will be the iBasso IT01 i don't like the copper style of the A65 and many have complained about the built quality and support of the Fidue. Ordered the **** UEs not the UE hope i didn't messed up that, mostly because of Loomis whom i follow and respect a lot. Will share impressions in due time .. Thanks


----------



## tomatosauce

kw8910 said:


> Got the Rose North Forest in yesterday!
> 
> 
> Some quick impressions after a few hours of listening and burn in. Pictured with tennmark whirlwinds (stock double flange tips were terrible for me).
> ...



I have the Yersen FEN-2000 and my Rose North Forest is on the way! Thanks to all those who provided their thoughts. I would be happy to provide a comparison, however the right earpiece of my Yersens just failed . I requested a replacement from the AliExpress seller but I'm not holding my breath. It seems like there have been multiple people on this thread alone with the same problem. Until the QC issues are fixed, it's difficult for me to endorse the Yersen FEN-2000 (mine only lasted about a month with very careful use). A shame, since the sound quality and everything that comes in the package makes the price well worth it. I guess they had to cut corners somewhere and unfortunately it came at the expense of durability.


----------



## ilcanzese

in this moment special offer for Tin Audio T2 ........... 36$ on aliexpress


----------



## RolledOff

Hi
I have a bunch of chinese IEMs (Urbanfun hifi, KZ ZSR, ZST, ZSE, EDR, HDS, Z5000) and headphones (Sony MDR900, Takstar Pro80) 
and would like to obtain a portable amp
i like Topping NX1s or NX3, but I read that the Output Impedance is 3.5 ohm which I think is a bit high for my IEMs

my questions :
- how much portable amp affect my IEMs ?
- how likely the mismatch happen with 3.5 ohm output ?
- Balance Armatures have greatly varied actual impedance (http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.id/2011/02/headphone-impedance-explained.html?m=1)
How much is the amp affect BA performances?


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 26, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> Hi
> I have a bunch of chinese IEMs (Urbanfun hifi, KZ ZSR, ZST, ZSE, EDR, HDS, Z5000) and headphones (Sony MDR900, Takstar Pro80)
> and would like to obtain a portable amp
> i like Topping NX1s or NX3, but I read that the Output Impedance is 3.5 ohm which I think is a bit high for my IEMs
> ...


3.5 ohm is relatively high but does not affect your single-driver earphones. But it may affect your multis/hybrids. Whether and how is indicated by the earphone's measured impedance profile.

My recent note on output impedance:
https://goo.gl/aDvqgr

I have the FiiO E12 Montblanc amp (discontinued; cheap and well reviewed at the time; output impedance unknown) and the audioquest dragonfly black (0.3 ohm output impedance). Both work fine for me.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Rose north forest share XB90ex darkness and boosted control bass, but is not that dark, it is just forgiving.

Sony mdr ex1000 style upper mids and roll off like mdr 7550.


but it cannot match the precsion of both.

just better than xb90ex, if signature only matters to you guys.......soundstage goes to xb90ex


----------



## oneula

so after trying about a dozen tips I finally found something that brings out the bass which are some extra large silicon tips I got with the DZAT DF10s.
The TIN Audio T2 now sound allot better with the low end present
Instead of making a custom molded radian silicon ear tip, you know with the drill and exacto knife thing, I'm using those over the ear soft silicon hooks to provide me peace of mind regarding fall outs 

I've been mostly listening on my LG V30
Today it was the DZAT DF10s, Yersen FEN- 2000, TIN Audio T2 and TY HI-Z HE 150PRO

And although not IEMs these HE 150PROs are really impressive, I might be wrong but they seem like they cover the full spectrum from string bass to high hats and the vocals are really clear and breathly(?) as well.

Does anyone have a sound chart on these four?
It would insightful as to what their profiles looks like so I can understand what I am hearing and why I'm liking certain ones.

Of the 4 the FEN-2000s feel like they could use more power to shine eventhough the HE 150Pros are 150ohm

these little wooden DF10s remind me of the bass boom in some of my KZs just a little smoother in overall presentation

I did get sucked in by the hype and ordered a set of the ZS10s. 
Never had a earphone with as many drivers. 
Be interesting to compared them to the single BA Campfire Comets  which cost like 4- 5 times as much.


----------



## RolledOff

Otto Motor said:


> 3.5 ohm is relatively high but does not affect your single-driver earphones. But it may affect your multis/hybrids. Whether and how is indicated by the earphone's measured impedance profile.
> 
> My recent note on output impedance:
> https://goo.gl/aDvqgr
> ...



ok thanks
i'll look into low impedance output portable amps


----------



## taygomi

Could u please recommend me a sport-earphone which costs up to about 20$.


----------



## deaftpunk

On another note, I *just* received my TRN V20's, I prefer it over all my other cheapies, Einsear T2, Zircons, VJJB K4S, Swing IE800, DZAT-DF10, pretty good purchase, I'll be using them for running and they have the capability to become wireless with the TRN BT3 cable (found on ali) as well, which I'll prolly be getting, have a nice day everyone


----------



## Jed1998 (Apr 26, 2018)

Can someone please suggest me a chinese IEM under 20$ for regular use such as movies and music? Somebody at gym stole my ZS6. I'd like something without any sibilance. ZS6 used to sound harsh to me. Detachable cable would be a plus.


----------



## miko033

Any suggestion on what's better for daily use, shozy hibiki, kz zs10 or tfz series 2?


----------



## Superluc

Someone with a Rose North Forest can compare them with a Memt X5 ( second version, with bigger nozzle ) ?
As the Memt already have a huge-deep bass, i want to understand what qualities those Rose have over them, before pull the trigger.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

miko033 said:


> Any suggestion on what's better for daily use, shozy hibiki, kz zs10 or tfz series 2?


Shozy hibiki limited edition


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Superluc said:


> Someone with a Rose North Forest can compare them with a Memt X5 ( second version, with bigger nozzle ) ?
> As the Memt already have a huge-deep bass, i want to understand what qualities those Rose have over them, before pull the trigger.




Little less bass but extends, mids and treble are raised and tuned perfectly..

Not that dark as people use to say, it is just boosted on both treble and bass side to make it extended


----------



## miko033

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Shozy hibiki limited edition


how about the regular hibiki? Is it not good enough?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

miko033 said:


> how about the regular hibiki? Is it not good enough?


A lot....

Actually special edition won't sound different than hibiki in first, but try focus on bass and treble and you will realise that it is more clean and extended and more easier to listen to..


----------



## weedophile

Got the Tennmak wirlwind tips and the Piano! They really gave me all M tips but it didnt help the Tinaudio T2 as they were too small. The large ones that i had were too big.

Either ways am really surprised how quick it shipped


----------



## dhruvmeena96

weedophile said:


> Got the Tennmak wirlwind tips and the Piano! They really gave me all M tips but it didnt help the Tinaudio T2 as they were too small. The large ones that i had were too big.
> 
> Either ways am really surprised how quick it shipped


Impressions please


----------



## taygomi

i recognized that my vjjb k4s sound way better and louder while pressing the button on the microphone.
Anyone else noticed that?
Now i glued.


----------



## weedophile

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Impressions please


Easy to wear, fit is good, isolation is really great.

Bass response is fast, mids are good. The trebles are pretty mild for my liking (coming from TA T2 and 4in1). Pretty V shaped but more emphasis on the lower ends imo

But to get it with the 6 pairs whirlwind tips that is @Slater approved, and its only like 10bucks (minus off 5 bucks for the tips, ITS ONLY LIKE 5 BUCKS!!!???!?!?!?! PS: Without MMCX cables though), i must say the $ to performance value is *INSANE*. They are better than my WKZ Pro W1 for sure.

From my memory, it is better than the KZ ATE and ATR fit wise, and probably soundwise (no good fit for me with those, and i also didnt had an arsenal of tips to do tip rolling then. I can only say if i had some KZ starlines back then, they will probably sound good)

It beats the T2 in bass and isolation, sub-bass, but its not the nicest bass i have heard.

TLDR: Silly at the price point if u already have a MMCX cable, need a good workout or commute earphone. Isolation after changing tips is sweeeeeet~

Tried to this performance and not piercing like the 4in1 > Tinaudio T2 > Tennmak Piano xD i dont understand the language but this performance has so much feel


----------



## loomisjohnson

weedophile said:


> Got the Tennmak wirlwind tips and the Piano! They really gave me all M tips but it didnt help the Tinaudio T2 as they were too small. The large ones that i had were too big.
> 
> Either ways am really surprised how quick it shipped


i traded the tennmak pro for the piano awhile ago and mildly preferred the piano, which had better-controlled bass, though i thought the dulcimer was better than either. i do observe that tennmak seems to have cooled off in these parts as newer brands garner the buzz


----------



## weedophile

loomisjohnson said:


> i traded the tennmak pro for the piano awhile ago and mildly preferred the piano, which had better-controlled bass, though i thought the dulcimer was better than either. i do observe that tennmak seems to have cooled off in these parts as newer brands garner the buzz


They did came out with the Tennmak Trio recently with interchangeable filters but didnt garnered enough steam. I am a huge fan of theirs but yeah, they dont seem to want to take a bite off the earpiece market :s


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 26, 2018)

@TLDRonin

Saitama vs escanor(seven deadly sins, in the one minute to showdown mode).

LoL



By the way, best iem under 50$




Start recommending guys


Let's see which iem wins the contest.


*well everybody knows that TinAudio will win*

@Tinaudio


But still, let's poll


And do tell why you like the IEM, small and crisp short review.


This will help new guys to not read lengthy forum chats...


Well, whoever wanna make IEM, I am open to them, tell them science, crossovers etc.

I am working on something like a better ADEL and HDSS combined.

I am open to sending iem and headphone designs.

But then you guys have to decide where to get the materials


----------



## paulindss

Jed1998 said:


> Can someone please suggest me a chinese IEM under 20$ for regular use such as movies and music? Somebody at gym stole my ZS6. I'd like something without any sibilance. ZS6 used to sound harsh to me. Detachable cable would be a plus.



I've never heard. But the trn v20 has'nt received a single negative impression so far. It's cheaper than KZ, and with a much better stock cable. A solid bet.


----------



## vladstef

I've used TinAudio T2 actively for a few months now and they have remained a very nice purchase for sure. I usually discard most of my IEMs quickly because the flaws that I notice build up over time and while this is true for T2 as well, it held up.
They are pushing a bit against my limit to tolerate dry sound against musicality, this is obviously just my preference and not a flaw. Despite this, I'd take T2 over Sony MH1 or Auglamour RT-1 for example which are on the opposite side of things.


----------



## ShabtabQ

taygomi said:


> i recognized that my vjjb k4s sound way better and louder while pressing the button on the microphone.
> Anyone else noticed that?
> Now i glued.



Maybe because the connection is not compatible, say apple or generic one, the earphones with microphone are not supported vice versa


----------



## snip3r77

weedophile said:


> Easy to wear, fit is good, isolation is really great.
> 
> Bass response is fast, mids are good. The trebles are pretty mild for my liking (coming from TA T2 and 4in1). Pretty V shaped but more emphasis on the lower ends imo
> 
> ...



So how ? T2 kym


----------



## Bartig

Finally received my Tin Audio T2 after the Ali sale last month. MAN, WERE THEY WORTH THE WAIT!

I love them fresh out of the box. There’s a great balance between bass and clarity and for the third time in two years I hear new details in the same music due to a pair of Chi-Fi IEM’s (after KZ ATE Jan 2017, KZ ZSR Jan 18). 

I’m gonna enjoy some more.


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> Finally received my Tin Audio T2 after the Ali sale last month. MAN, WERE THEY WORTH THE WAIT!
> 
> I love them fresh out of the box. There’s a great balance between bass and clarity and for the third time in two years I hear new details in the same music due to a pair of Chi-Fi IEM’s (after KZ ATE Jan 2017, KZ ZSR Jan 18).
> 
> I’m gonna enjoy some more.



Need your comparison with bgvp ds1 v1 if they ever arrive


----------



## kw8910

Superluc said:


> Someone with a Rose North Forest can compare them with a Memt X5 ( second version, with bigger nozzle ) ?
> As the Memt already have a huge-deep bass, i want to understand what qualities those Rose have over them, before pull the trigger.





Not sure if I have same memt version as yours but using tennmark whirlwinds on both, the bass on the rose is quite massive with more sub-bass. Sound profile is similar with wider soundstage and more clarity so it might be a good upgrade for you.


----------



## oneula

My votes
without amplification for me its the TIN Audio T2
With any of my amps the  two that stood out when I turned up the power are the Yersen FEN 2000 and TY HI-Z 150Pro
for comfort + sound iys the DZAT DF10 becuase they are so light just boomy.
I have been auditioning all my recent purchases to decide which ones will accompany me on a business trip next week with a couple of 5-6 hour flights
I haven't received my Rose North Forest or KZ ZS10 yet

And although way out of this price range I still love my Zens with amplification.


----------



## stimuz (Apr 26, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Finally received my Tin Audio T2 after the Ali sale last month. MAN, WERE THEY WORTH THE WAIT!
> 
> I love them fresh out of the box. There’s a great balance between bass and clarity and for the third time in two years I hear new details in the same music due to a pair of Chi-Fi IEM’s (after KZ ATE Jan 2017, KZ ZSR Jan 18).
> 
> I’m gonna enjoy some more.



Bass? 

Edit: did some tip rolling after reading that, the foam tips completely killed the bass for me. Sounds great with the wide bore mediums that came with it.

edit 2: threw the foam tips that came with t2 on zs10, i honestly think zs10s need foam to get past the awkward fit, much better. bass seems better because I actually got a great seal now, definitely sounds better to me in general(already liked them) than the tips it came with. im sure a lot has to do with fit. i think foams are very effected by shape of iem and intended fit, pretty sure the opening was being compressed with t2(which to me are very easy to find a good fit with silicon) definitely not the case here.


----------



## Slater

Jed1998 said:


> Can someone please suggest me a chinese IEM under 20$ for regular use such as movies and music? Somebody at gym stole my ZS6. I'd like something without any sibilance. ZS6 used to sound harsh to me. Detachable cable would be a plus.



That's low man - stealing someone's ZS6 (or anything). Karma will catch up with them friend


----------



## Slater

taygomi said:


> i recognized that my vjjb k4s sound way better and louder while pressing the button on the microphone.
> Anyone else noticed that?
> Now i glued.



Wow, interesting observation! I'll have to try that myself and report.

Is the difference only in the side with the mic, or is the sound difference in both sides?


----------



## Jed1998

paulindss said:


> I've never heard. But the trn v20 has'nt received a single negative impression so far. It's cheaper than KZ, and with a much better stock cable. A solid bet.


TRN V20 is one of my choices. Have you tried the BGVP SGZ DN1? Would the V20s be better than these?


----------



## Jed1998

Slater said:


> That's low man - stealing someone's ZS6 (or anything). Karma will catch up with them friend


Ikr man. Even I was surprised and at first thought I must have lost them somewhere.


----------



## stimuz

Jed1998 said:


> Ikr man. Even I was surprised and at first thought I must have lost them somewhere.



the dude probably thought he grabbed some campfires


----------



## KoolMoose

Should I pick up a pair of KZ ZS10s? Not finding much info about them


----------



## NeonHD

Oh boy, just received a message from Aliexpress about a package at my post office, I think it's my BGVP DN1!!!!!


----------



## mbwilson111

KoolMoose said:


> Should I pick up a pair of KZ ZS10s? Not finding much info about them



There are many early impressions in the KZ thread.


----------



## weedophile

snip3r77 said:


> So how ? T2 kym


Soundwise really outstanding. Clarity, details, imaging, mids, u throw them anything, they handle it easily.

Bass is on the leaner side, but not skinny type, its lean fit type which is good for me. Think u might enjoy a fuller bass though.

But..... One thing that is not working out for me is the fit. Wearing it over ear with L starline tip is the way to go for me. Even so, the isolation is bad as the design of *T2 (tinaudio) *with 2 vents makes it a semi open earphone. If i try to block off the vent at the back, the sound just become cui (horrible).

I think the beauty of the T2 sound unfortunately is killed by the isolation, but if u can use it in a quiet environment then i think its crazy good.

*PS*: i only use IEM on commute so i dont know how the T2 fits in my arsenal. Been trying to use it at home but earbuds fits home setting and sound so much better in the quiet environment.

*TLDR*: Crazy good sound but isolation kills everything IMO. At quieter places, cheaper earbuds deliver better sound. Personal preference though.

Anw ps bro, i highlight those to facilitate other users reading∼


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> That's low man - stealing someone's ZS6 (or anything). Karma will catch up with them friend



Like this


----------



## paulindss (Apr 26, 2018)

kw8910 said:


> Need your comparison with bgvp ds1 v1 if they ever arrive



I'll try to do that comparision when Mine arrive as well. As the the T2 is my Benchmark for neutrality.


----------



## paulindss

Jed1998 said:


> TRN V20 is one of my choices. Have you tried the BGVP SGZ DN1? Would the V20s be better than these?



I never heare both of them, but the bgvp Also have their fans. Search for reviews for nocehck Bro. They are the same. Trn is still cheaper and with a nicer cable.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

taygomi said:


> i recognized that my vjjb k4s sound way better and louder while pressing the button on the microphone.
> Anyone else noticed that?
> Now i glued.


Well it happens with some iem


----------



## dhruvmeena96

groucho69 said:


> Like this


Not like that, but a chainsaw killing a person

Final destination style ear death scene for him


ZS6 needs years and years of training to get used too


I threw mine in the bin(joking, added a smd resistor and gifted to cousin)


----------



## taygomi

Slater said:


> Wow, interesting observation! I'll have to try that myself and report.
> 
> Is the difference only in the side with the mic, or is the sound difference in both sides?



Both sides changes significant. I hope it doesnt harm the earphone.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

For some reason, I experience that rose north forest bass hits very hard yet fast...I think 70Hz is boosted giving it a dynamic slam feel


----------



## rfsux (May 22, 2018)

ZS10 sounds good.


----------



## Rikzaah

dhruvmeena96 said:


> For some reason, I experience that rose north forest bass hits very hard yet fast...I think 70Hz is boosted giving it a dynamic slam feel



How does the North Forest compare to say TIN Audio T2? Aside from the bassy vs neutral of course.


----------



## chipbutty

Yes it's a night and day difference when you tape over the hole. I recently got my T2 and was very underwhelmed by the sound initially. Very anaemic/thin sounding due to the complete lack of bass. Though sub bass was there, just nothing above it. Made for a very unsatisfying and unbalanced listen. I'm not a basshead by any means but putting some micropore tape over the hole made an enormous difference. They really do sound great now. If I hadn't read up on the T2 after buying them and seeing the talk about the bass mod then I'd've probably put them away in a draw and never used them again. Quite why they're tuned to be so anaemic I don't know. 



Slater said:


> Holy moly, I guess I never realized how bass light the Tin Audio T2 is.
> 
> This is the 1st time I've seen a FR graph. And yes, I understand FR doesn't tell the whole story. But they can still give an idea of what to expect (at least with regards to the actual sound, not other characteristics).
> 
> ...


----------



## chinmie

chipbutty said:


> Yes it's a night and day difference when you tape over the hole. I recently got my T2 and was very underwhelmed by the sound initially. Very anaemic/thin sounding due to the complete lack of bass. Though sub bass was there, just nothing above it. Made for a very unsatisfying and unbalanced listen. I'm not a basshead by any means but putting some micropore tape over the hole made an enormous difference. They really do sound great now. If I hadn't read up on the T2 after buying them and seeing the talk about the bass mod then I'd've probably put them away in a draw and never used them again. Quite why they're tuned to be so anaemic I don't know.



Although doing the micropore mod will increase midbass bleed, make the sound warmer, and loosing a little of the soundstage. also  taping the vent somehow making it more fatiguing to listen, i don't know why. 
I prefer not taping them nowadays


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Rikzaah said:


> How does the North Forest compare to say TIN Audio T2? Aside from the bassy vs neutral of course.


Way more Bass and smoother treble..

But it comes in balanced-warm sound with enjoyable mids. Technically it is slower than TinAudio T2.

TinAudio T2 is way faster and is more of balanced a neutral with crystal clear sound(not treble heavy). Mids can be sharp sometimes but never sibilant.

@Slater @chipbutty 

You both came from warm signature....well etymotic er4 is pinnacle of neutrality and you both will not be liking it. You will review it as bass anaemic and very under emphasized treble but let me tell you both, it is amazing once you get used to it. Same with TinAudio T2, but is having a little more bass rumble and better treble.



TinAudio is tuned to be neutral


----------



## snip3r77

chipbutty said:


> Yes it's a night and day difference when you tape over the hole. I recently got my T2 and was very underwhelmed by the sound initially. Very anaemic/thin sounding due to the complete lack of bass. Though sub bass was there, just nothing above it. Made for a very unsatisfying and unbalanced listen. I'm not a basshead by any means but putting some micropore tape over the hole made an enormous difference. They really do sound great now. If I hadn't read up on the T2 after buying them and seeing the talk about the bass mod then I'd've probably put them away in a draw and never used them again. Quite why they're tuned to be so anaemic I don't know.


Is the isolation ok?


----------



## B9Scrambler

rfsux said:


> I don't think ZS10 sounds good. But it sounds 95% identical to Samsung Galaxy S8's included AKG-tuned earphones in volume, warmth, and color/tone. From reading the sound glossary, I put the ZS10 as sounding very warm, but I heard the S8 AKG ones, which both sound identical (and I'm not rounding), described as balanced. ZS10 sounds different from Rock Zircon, Memt X5.... The only higher-priced IEM I have is Tin Audio T2, which sounds crystal clear, not forward, and lively, when both unmodded and modded. On the ZS10's, vocals, acoustic guitar, and sounds overall, except bass and cymbals, sound covered up/played down way too far. All my expectations fell short after I've heard the T2. Feedbacks on Ali say ZS10's are the best sounding IEM, its sound is excellent, or it's better than ZS5v1 (which are revered). I do not understanding why I don't like the ZS10, but earphone reviewers (and AKG) like this sound. Can someone clear all this up for me? I can't experience better, so I'm very ignorant around everyone here.



ZS10 is warm, no question there. I can definitely see why someone would dislike the sound especially if they're used to brighter earphones. Like I said over on my channel, I think it's pretty good, but, there is no universal signature that everyone is going to fall in love with, or at least I doubt there is. KZ would surely have found it by now with the number of earphones they've released  hahaha. Also, the T2 is pretty awesome and ZS10's subdued treble and mids would take some time to become accustomed to after listening to them back-to-back. I bet the ZSR would be more up your alley.


----------



## rfsux (Apr 27, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> ...KZ would surely have found it by now with the number of earphones they've released...


The thought popped in my head that I shouldn't be desiring the most analytical earphones, but just enjoy the experience of all the different sounds. I read your reply a minute later and you say it spot on and much better. By the way, I really liked seeing all the KZ boxes on your video. After my first impression, I rotated through all my IEMs and only liked the T2 above the rest. I wanted a flat IEM and thought the T2's might be the closest, but maybe they are classified as bright, which you mentioned above. A minute before I saw your reply, I suddenly knew it doesn't have to be just the T2 that's good, and that I do like the ZS10, after. Thank you for your ZSR suggestion, B9Scrambler. What is your channel, you said?


----------



## Emelya

Hello! Did anyone test Yatian ARTISTE DC1 Hi-Res earphones with ceramic driver? They look very promising to become a new gem. Unfortunately for me all available reviews are in Chinese. These reviews are very positive, but I wasn't able to understand how do these earphones sound. One owner says they sound warm and another one says they are neutral. One says they are great for male vocals and another one prefers the female's. I'd like to know live impressions.
Specs: 32 Ohms, 20-40000 KHz, 103 db/mW, 13mm moving coil + 12 mm piezoelectric ceramic driver.


----------



## B9Scrambler

rfsux said:


> The thought popped in my head that I shouldn't be desiring the most analytical earphones, but just enjoy the experience of all the different sounds. I read your reply a minute later and you say it spot on and much better. By the way, I really liked seeing all the KZ boxes on your video. After my first impression, I rotated through all my IEMs and only liked the T2 above the rest. I wanted a flat IEM and thought the T2's might be the closest, but maybe they are classified as bright, which you mentioned above. A minute before I saw your reply, I suddenly knew it doesn't have to be just the T2 that's good, and that I do like the ZS10, after. Thank you for your ZSR suggestion, B9Scrambler. What is your channel, you said?



I personally don't find the T2 bright at all, but I know some do. If you want a flat iem for around 50 USD, try to hunt down the Havi B3 Pro I. Hard to find, but still a great earphone. My Youtube page is the channel I'm referring to  Same thing.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Emelya said:


> Hello! Did anyone test Yatian ARTISTE DC1 Hi-Res earphones with ceramic driver? They look very promising to become a new gem. Unfortunately for me all available reviews are in Chinese. These reviews are very positive, but I wasn't able to understand how do these earphones sound. One owner says they sound warm and another one says they are neutral. One says they are great for male vocals and another one prefers the female's. I'd like to know live impressions.
> Specs: 32 Ohms, 20-40000 KHz, 103 db/mW, 13mm moving coil + 12 mm piezoelectric ceramic driver.



Well, we will try and catch up to you...

ceramic driver are better than many drivers but are now old school.

Go for Tesla or graphene

Single driver is recommended if you try your conquest on your own.

But if following suggestions here

NiceHCK bro
TinAudio T2
Rose North Forest
IBasso it01 etc


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, we will try and catch up to you...
> 
> ceramic driver are better than many drivers but are now old school.
> 
> ...



Is there any chi- Tesla -fi IEM?

Any significant performance between Tesla vs Graphenes? Which is more significant


----------



## Zerohour88 (Apr 27, 2018)

double post


----------



## dhruvmeena96

snip3r77 said:


> Is there any chi- Tesla -fi IEM?
> 
> Any significant performance between Tesla vs Graphenes? Which is more significant



I meant to say graphene or Tesla or both


Well graphene diaphragm is light, very stiff and strong leading to ideal diaphragm condition.

This reduces harmonic breakdown, THD, TUHD and driver induced noise.

Lighter and thinner diaphragm makes driver easy to move making the sound decay less and extends both side.


Tesla coil and magnet arrangement (do whatever you want, but overall flux should be near to 1 Tesla.

This leads to powerful, fast and accurate movement reducing the decay and helps in extension....and it also helps in volume.



ChiFi Tesla.

Zhiyin z5000
iBasso IT01


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I tried dita dream

Single review

@B9Scrambler 

(Zhiyin Z5000 + alpha and delta D6)*neutrality on mids and treble= Dita dream



It has soundstage bigger than any dynamic I have ever tried. Just that subbass and lower mid bass boost takes away some of the airy presence.

But man, this soundstage, this stage depth.....its bigger than HD800 with HDV unit.


----------



## GrassFed

Would you audio sages and gurus consider letting this $16 angel sing to your ears: IAXSEE SD-08, on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-M...0778G1X9L/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
Looks almost identical to Timmkoo C630 and friends, but this one has a single 10mm driver according to the crummy paper box it came in, which I can't find at the moment. Here are my noob's opinion: bass is strong and decently detailed, a bit too muddy with stock narrow bore tips but opens up nicely with wide bore ones. Mid is delicious though - Jazz voices are warm and smooth. Treble is smooth, very similar to iBasso IT-01, but I haven't done any side by side comparison. If you think the C630 too bright, then this probably is perfect. Sound stage is amazing - it can be very spacious for certain songs and cozy for others, depending on how they were recorded. Overall these remind me a lot of the IT-01.
My small collection of IEMs currently include Final Heaven V, E2000, iBasso IT-01, this SD-08, and the 2 little gems I acquired because of this thread: C630, Uiisii CM5. Driving them with my LG V20, mostly in "external device" mode to provide a bit extra juice. Also bought Timmkoo ES636, but it's impossible to find good seal after a lot of trying. So those are going back.


----------



## NeonHD

I made a quick unboxing video for you guys of the BGVP SGZ-DN1, first impressions of them will be coming shortly!


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Would you audio sages and gurus consider letting this $16 angel sing to your ears: IAXSEE SD-08, on Amazon



I will try them.  They are on Amazon UK.



GrassFed said:


> If you think the C630 too bright, then this probably is perfect. Sound stage is amazing



I did find the C630 too bright.  I gifted them to my husband and got the C610 instead.


----------



## Emelya

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, we will try and catch up to you...
> NiceHCK bro
> TinAudio T2
> Rose North Forest
> IBasso it01 etc



Thanks for your recommendations. You see, I don't like TinAudio T2 because it is uncomfortable for my ears. And I don't want to buy Rose NF because of its shape. It looks almost like Memt X9. I'd like to get some inexpensive sound which is more clear than budget DD and more natural than BA can provide. So ceramic driver sounds attractive for me. And 13 mm driver size in IEM should be great for scene and power.


----------



## Jerda

The crazy moment when you've sold your desktop setup and you have to buy some in-ear to pair you lg v30... HYPED FROM ANYTHING! 
 I will wait another big brainwavz sale to buy the b400 ( or the next one ), so right now I am about to buy some dynamic in ear, suggestion? 
Was gonna buy a pair of Tin T2 as suggested from B9 Scrambler but Aliexpress says that I will have to wait more than a month....
Budget lower than 100$, got some big expenses in the last days so if it's around 50 bucks is better!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, all Indian guys out there

We have headphonezone and hifingage selling premium and Chinese iem


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Try kinera H3 with impedance adapter or mod it with resistor on BA.


It sounds awesome

50ohm adapter


----------



## DBaldock9

Jerda said:


> The crazy moment when you've sold your desktop setup and you have to buy some in-ear to pair you lg v30... HYPED FROM ANYTHING!
> I will wait another big brainwavz sale to buy the b400 ( or the next one ), so right now I am about to buy some dynamic in ear, suggestion?
> Was gonna buy a pair of Tin T2 as suggested from B9 Scrambler but Aliexpress says that I will have to wait more than a month....
> Budget lower than 100$, got some big expenses in the last days so if it's around 50 bucks is better!



The Tennmak Crazy Cello is a single dynamic driver IEM, and costs $48 (without Mic/Controls).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ten...phone-High-Quality-Ensurance/32755873753.html


----------



## kp1821 (Apr 28, 2018)

Received the Rose Forest North... So first impressions...They are small  but unfortunately not a good fit for me... Trying different tips...Cable is ok .. They are bassy but no boomy... Mids are forward, that i like, vocals ok... Highs are just ok.... Clarity is good... Soundstage is below average ... Have the feeling am in small deep long room.. All in all nothing wow for me... At $15 as initially advertised on their Instagram post would have been ok but at $25 not really ...


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Which would be the best chi-fi iem in the $40-$70 range? Any recommendations?


----------



## thejoker13

Jerda said:


> The crazy moment when you've sold your desktop setup and you have to buy some in-ear to pair you lg v30... HYPED FROM ANYTHING!
> I will wait another big brainwavz sale to buy the b400 ( or the next one ), so right now I am about to buy some dynamic in ear, suggestion?
> Was gonna buy a pair of Tin T2 as suggested from B9 Scrambler but Aliexpress says that I will have to wait more than a month....
> Budget lower than 100$, got some big expenses in the last days so if it's around 50 bucks is better!


I can recommend the Tennmak Cello in the 50.00 range. I also highly recommend the Toneking nine tail at the 100.00 range too, if you're willing to spend the extra money. They both are great performers for their cost.


----------



## thejoker13

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Which would be the best chi-fi iem in the $40-$70 range? Any recommendations?


Best is subjective, but my personal favorites in this price range are the Tennmak Cello (50.00), the Magaosi BK50 (40.00), and the Bosshifi B3 (30-40). 
All 3 have nice comfort and good sound quality and are well worth their price, in my opinion.


----------



## stryed

kp1821 said:


> Received the Rose Forest North... So first impressions...They are small  but unfortunately not a good fit for me... Trying different tips...Cable is ok .. They are bassy but no boomy... Mids are forward, that i like, vocals ok... Highs are just ok.... Clarity is good... Soundstage is below average ... Have the feeling am in small deep long room.. All in all nothing wow for me... At $15 as initially advertised on their Instagram post would have been ok but at $25 not really ...



Were you using the double flange? I recall someone saying it was a lot better with large bore single tips (tenmark whirlwind for example).
I'm still waiting to receive them and I agree with you that soundstage is capital. Not too sure what people mean by the term "holographic" which has been used for the Rose North Forest


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 28, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Would you audio sages and gurus consider letting this $16 angel sing to your ears: IAXSEE SD-08





mbwilson111 said:


> I will try them. They are on Amazon UK.



These IAXSEE SD-08 arrived this afternoon.  They were packaged inside a  nice box but I think it had been opened and returned because there was no cellophane around it and there were no extra tips.  Only the medium that were already on it.  Probably should not have put them in my ears but they did not look used.  They were not comfortable anyway.  I tried my trusty Starlines and my Tennmak Whirlwind but neither of those gave a good fit or sound.

I was just about to pack them up and request a return (tired of Amazon sometimes sending something as new when it is open box) but first I looked in my spare tip storage container and tried some tips from that (no idea where they came from).  They fit comfortably!  Started testing a few tracks including some that did not sound good with any of the other tips...perfect!

Now they sound like you were describing.  Forgot about testing tracks and just let the album play.   At the moment they are hooked up to the dac/amp that is connected to my PC.  I will leave them here to burn in a bit then use them with my Cayin N3 later.

I will take a picture later showing the tips I used. Right now they are in my ears.  Fleetwood Mac Tusk... sounding great.  Tips make such huge difference that I am not surprised that people disagree so much about various iems.  I am lucky that the stock tips on most work well for me.

@GrassFed do the tips that came with yours have black around the opening like in this photo?  Mine are grey.  Just thinking that whoever took the spares from the box actually took all three sizes and left something else on them.



Spoiler











Not sure I want to compare them to my iBasso or anything else.  I hate doing that. My ears are already a bit irritated from taking so many tips in and out.  If I do that too much then I am unable to use iems for a couple of days.  Not that that would be major problem... I do have headphones and buds.

My QKZ VK1 also arrived today.  They look beautiful and the cable is nice but I have not tried them yet.  I am hesitant to put the cable on myself.  I might have to wait until my husband gets home Monday...unless I get brave...  I did manage to put the cable on my TRN V20 so maybe...


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> These IAXSEE SD-08 arrived this afternoon.


Lots of recent arrivals. How many iems do you have?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 28, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Lots of recent arrivals. How many iems do you have?



all but the most recent are in my profile list... you can count them for me  Edit:  I think everything is in the list now.

My husband has more... more iems... more headphones... more buds than I do.  Our house will explode one day.

ZS10 are on the way (red)

I will stop after KZ puts out that purple one...


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> all but the most recent are in my profile list... you can count them for me
> 
> My husband has more... more iems... more headphones... more buds than I do.  Our house will explode one day.
> 
> ...


I checked your profile. Holy sh....


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> I checked your profile. Holy sh....



I know, this is what happens when you hang out on headfi for a year and a half... and are married to another headfier....  he never tells me no...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well.....lol
@mbwilson111 

Its cool to have a life partner like that.

Well my GF does not tell me to pause a multiplayer game though.


My impressions on ZS10 is that it is not V shape

But laid back U-V ish signature.

Mids are laid back, treble is rolled of after gaining some dB, never making it harsh and a little boosted Bass.

Stage is good, image is impressive

It sounds like AKG x  Samsung with more smooth and resolving treble and some air.

And this thing doesn't decay, its fast


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I saw all the list up there.


And I think, if I go back to 2015 mode, when I used to throw burson op amp like anything(when I was rich guy) I had 3x combined of what @mbwilson111 had and that too custom monitors..

This bad habit of mine and some bad luck lead me to my destruction...

And here I am on chi-fi thread

:C


----------



## ilcanzese (Apr 28, 2018)

really impressed  
mbwilson111

...........  a hifi mountain   

in my possession just Soundmagic E10 & Cayin N3 ( black )


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> I know, this is what happens when you hang out on headfi for a year and a half... and are married to another headfier....  he never tells me no...


You two must have a whole bunch of earphone splitters


----------



## Otto Motor

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Which would be the best chi-fi iem in the $40-$70 range? Any recommendations?


Check the head fi reviews of the Fidue A65.


----------



## loomisjohnson

thejoker13 said:


> Best is subjective, but my personal favorites in this price range are the Tennmak Cello (50.00), the Magaosi BK50 (40.00), and the Bosshifi B3 (30-40).
> All 3 have nice comfort and good sound quality and are well worth their price, in my opinion.


good picks--i'd also look at the pmv a01 and dzat dt10---if you want to take one for the team get the **** en900 which i haven't heard but looks awful tempting in that price range


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> You two must have a whole bunch of earphone splitters



Have never used a splitter.


----------



## mbwilson111

ilcanzese said:


> really impressed
> mbwilson111
> 
> ...........  a hifi mountain
> ...



My Cayin N3 is my favorite DAP overall.  Now you have made me want to listen with my Soundmagic E10.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> good picks--i'd also look at the pmv a01 and dzat dt10---if you want to take one for the team get the **** en900 which i haven't heard but looks awful tempting in that price range


I hope your **** ue plot in this field, too - mine are arriving soon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> I hope your **** ue plot in this field, too - mine are arriving soon.


yes, but those are >$24--i'd be really surprised if you weren't impressed with 'em


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> yes, but those are >$24--i'd be really surprised if you weren't impressed with 'em



I wished there were reviews on the en900. I agree that they look and appear interesting, but not all **** models are equally liked. Hence some reviews would help minimize the risk.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> I wished there were reviews on the en900. I agree that they look and appear interesting, but not all **** models are equally liked. Hence some reviews would help minimize the risk.


The best **** till this date

**** UE900s


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Apr 28, 2018)

What do you want to know about en900 and which to compare?


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> The best **** till this date
> 
> **** UE900s


= Ultimate Ears  UE900S?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> = Ultimate Ears  UE900S?


Well actually that was copy name, but not like UE900s anywhere.

It is like niceHCK bro with faster bass and mature treble


----------



## Ders Olmaz

with compare tint2
first female vocal is little more forward on en900

resolution is slightly better on en900

detail retrieval is better on en900

bass winner is t2 after i mod them with microtape

packaging accessories like same on t2 and 900

soundstage is big on t2

but instrument rightness is better on en900


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> I know, this is what happens when you hang out on headfi for a year and a half... and are married to another headfier....  he never tells me no...



It must be so awesome to be your neighbour


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> It must be so awesome to be your neighbour



In what way?  We have not shared anything...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Ders Olmaz said:


> with compare tint2
> first female vocal is little more forward on en900
> 
> resolution is slightly better on en900
> ...


thanks ders.   pizen has them for $39, which is very tempting for  four drivers per side.


----------



## GrassFed (Apr 28, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> @GrassFed do the tips that came with yours have black around the opening like in this photo?


@mbwilson111 Upon closer look - mine came with core that are black at the bottom half only, not at the opening as in the photo. All 3 sizes came with it though.



mbwilson111 said:


> Not sure I want to compare them to my iBasso or anything else. I hate doing that.


Totally agree. Especially with the number of IEMs and headphones that you have, it'll become a full time job  I just spent an hour listen to them back to back and found that they're all different. I like them all. Had the E2000 for a while now and I thought all these new toys would diminish my enjoyment of it. Turns out it's still doing great.
A couple things I learned so far playing with IEMs - tips can affect sound signature in a big way, and burn-in actually happens. In the brain  I was in love with C630 when I got the SD-08, which sounded boomy and dark with stock tips. Liked it better with wide bore tips. Then I kept listening to it for a week and liking it more and more. Jumped back to the C630 and gosh it's so bright and harsh I wondered if the little cloth screen went missing or dried up, or something else broken with the C630 :-D

Hope you'll have fun with your SD-08!


----------



## Bartig

Is it true the Tin Audio T2 loses it’s soundstage if you close the bass hole?


----------



## Ders Olmaz

Bartig said:


> Is it true the Tin Audio T2 loses it’s soundstage if you close the bass hole?


yes but not too much


----------



## Saoshyant

Honestly, I don't find the Rose North Forest bad at all from initial impressions.  I can't really agree with it being characterized as bassy either, but it's not anemic.  It's roughly earbud level of bass, and not a bassy earbud at that.  Soundstage is a little closed in, but as I have no discernible depth perception I'm not a great judge.  I personally don't mind the bi-flange tips, but I tend to use Hifiman bi-flanges whenever possible as I like the shape and I typically have seal issues with standard tips.  There's a little sparkle in cymbals, but nothing particularly stands out about it either.  I don't mind the vocals, and from what I've tried for the cost I can only really think of one or two that outperform in this respect and it's an earbud.  It handles Memoro de la Stono reasonably well, so I'm happy.


----------



## loomisjohnson

GrassFed said:


> @mbwilson111 Upon closer look - mine came with core that are black at the bottom half only, not at the opening as in the photo. All 3 sizes came with it though.
> 
> 
> Totally agree. Especially with the number of IEMs and headphones that you have, it'll become a full time job  I just spent an hour listen to them back to back and found that they're all different. I like them all. Had the E2000 for a while now and I thought all these new toys would diminish my enjoyment of it. Turns out it's still doing great.
> ...


definitely take the black screen off your 630 (which i assume is the e-mi)--not to be indelicate but it gets gunked up and closes ups the whole presentation--if you take it off there's a perforated metal screen underneath


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> definitely take the black screen off your 630 (which i assume is the e-mi)--not to be indelicate but it gets gunked up and closes ups the whole presentation--if you take it off there's a perforated metal screen underneath




I don't have the C 630 anymore.  I gave it to my husband and them bought the C610.  I have not had anything get gunked up. Maybe women don't have that?.


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't have the C 630 anymore.  I gave it to my husband and them bought the C610.  I have not had anything get gunked up. Maybe women don't have that?.


interesting question--perhaps we should start a survey?


----------



## HungryPanda

A gunky ear survey? No thanks


----------



## ilcanzese

mbwilson111 said:


> My Cayin N3 is my favorite DAP overall.  Now you have made me want to listen with my Soundmagic E10.


i've changed the earbuds to my soundmagic and now is even better ....a really good IEM


----------



## Saoshyant

You just like the E10 because you can buy it in purple


----------



## mbwilson111

ilcanzese said:


> i've changed the earbuds to my soundmagic and now is even better ....a really good IEM



I have Starlines on my Soundmagic  E10.


----------



## mbwilson111

Saoshyant said:


> You just like the E10 because you can buy it in purple



You can?  Mine is black.  My husband bought it but later traded it to me for something.


----------



## DocHoliday

mbwilson111 said:


> You can?  Mine is black.  My husband bought it but later traded it to me for something.





 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SoundMAGIC-E10-Earphones-Purple-Black/dp/B005HP3OYW

https://www.amazon.com/SoundMAGIC-Noise-Isolating-Earphones-Purple/dp/B005HP3OYW


----------



## Wiljen

You just need a purple Opus #1s to go with them.  You can be pimped out.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> You just need a purple Opus #1s to go with them.  You can be pimped out.



There is a purple Opus#1s?  that's ok... I am happy with my black Opus#1.   If everything was purple then it would no longer be special


----------



## Saoshyant

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a purple Opus#1s?  that's ok... I am happy with my black Opus#1.   If everything was purple then it would no longer be special



You’re lying and you know it.


----------



## Wiljen

Opus #1s is only available in purple or blue.  Both are subdued though and not nearly as in your face as the e10 above


----------



## mbwilson111

Saoshyant said:


> You’re lying and you know it.



But I also like red... and black...and grey... and hot pink.


----------



## eggnogg

mbwilson111 said:


> But I also like red... and black...and grey... and hot pink.



and purple, right?
shanling m0 is available in purple, if you interested





or these. 


Spoiler: astell&kern AK70 mk II


----------



## mbwilson111

eggnogg said:


> shanling m0 is available in purple, if you interested



I already have more daps than one person needs.

I am surprised though that there are purple daps


----------



## hiflofi

dhruvmeena96 said:


> niceHCK Bro



How would you compare these to the KZ ZS6?


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> In what way?  We have not shared anything...



Wait.. So you both haven't set up a headphone/earphone museum yet?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, if anybody is shelling 50usd

Then get a KZ ZS10, throw the stupid eartips and get wide bore tip.

Then get a 8core silver cable...

And, holly molly, it sounds crazy amazing. Open back type experience with closed back bass


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, if anybody is shelling 50usd
> 
> Then get a KZ ZS10, throw the stupid eartips and get wide bore tip.
> 
> ...


I rather buy t2 than any kz


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> Wait.. So you both haven't set up a headphone/earphone museum yet?



Haha...we are trying to find ways to conceal everything, not display it.  I want it to look like normal people live here!


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Then get a KZ ZS10, throw the stupid eartips and get wide bore tip.



Well throw them to me then.  Those Starlines work best for me on many iems.  Comfort and sound.  Put some on a different iem tonight with amazing results.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> Well throw them to me then.  Those Starlines work best for me on many iems.  Comfort and sound.  Put some on a different iem tonight with amazing results.


Those are not even the star lines we people know...

Those are a stupid cheapo star line imitation, making the mids denty, like recessed and treble peaky(still not even to ZSR level), turning a good U shape dynamic feel multi driver to huge V shape

ZSR and older star line had different tip shape, they were wider and longer, helping in isolate.


These are like those filmy cheap tip with star line like impression on tip.


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Those are not even the star lines we people know...
> 
> Those are a stupid cheapo star line imitation, making the mids denty, like recessed and treble peaky(still not even to ZSR level), turning a good U shape dynamic feel multi driver to huge V shape
> 
> ...



I should have my KZ10 in a few days and will let you know what I think. 

Often you make statements about various iems in a way that suggests your experience or opinion is the only correct one. There are so many variables.  Different ear shapes. Different sources etc.

You do have me curious to see if the tips on my ZS10 will, in fact, be different from my other Starlines.

Has anyone else compared?  This is the first time I am reading about this.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> I should have my KZ10 in a few days and will let you know what I think.
> 
> Often you make statements about various iems in a way that suggests your experience or opinion is the only correct one. There are so many variables.  Different ear shapes. Different sources etc.
> 
> ...



Well that's why I ask the person preference before suggesting an iem.


There are many factors

Eardrum impedance
Ear canal shape
Sound diffusion due to in ear membrane
Ear shape
Brain perceiving the information.
Ear drum moving as a speaker when hit by sound.
Sickness

Etc

Etc


I want to say KZ zs10 is V shape with the fake star lines they shipped me(well mine was the pre order one)

But, the isolation is not the issue, the normal star lines(favorite tips of mine) is doing the same v thing

And then I shifted to spiral dot, upgrade cable and it made it U shape and more like a laid back experience


----------



## Terran Earthson

Why can't KZ learn that the number of drivers is of no importance, if you can't properly tune and engineer those drivers to sound seamlessly with each other .  The graphs from Otto motor and thephonograph show pretty horrible freq response, again KZ are showing what their aiming for, not the quality, but a quick buck, with a pompous presentation but an underwhelming substance.
Sad to see how much an undeserving  attention they are getting, because there are now far more competition with a more mature quality targeted at a more audiophile-centric audience.


----------



## chinmie

Terran Earthson said:


> Why can't KZ learn that the number of drivers is of no importance, if you can't properly tune and engineer those drivers to sound seamlessly with each other .  The graphs from Otto motor and thephonograph show pretty horrible freq response, again KZ are showing what their aiming for, not the quality, but a quick buck, with a pompous presentation but an underwhelming substance.
> Sad to see how much an undeserving  attention they are getting, because there are now far more competition with a more mature quality targeted at a more audiophile-centric audience.



almost all of my iems (except the Tinaudio T2) have single driver


----------



## cloud023

Just ordered the DZAT DT-10, will probably arrive this week.

So far my Chifi experience has been as follows:
XiaoMi Piston 3
XiaoMi Hybrid Pro
Tennmak Pro
Betnew H1

Also tried the SE846 for 1 week. 

Overall thoughts are as follows:
XiaoMi Piston 3 was surprisingly balanced, however slightly recessed mids.
XiaoMi Hybrid Pro was extremely V shaped, so much so that it felt like the mids were missing, slightly sibilant. 
Tennmak Pro was extremely dark, bass was slightly bloated, highs were weak.
Betnew H1 has been the most surprising so far, surprisingly tight and punchy bass and balanced sound, slightly sibilant but less so than the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro. Build quality still could be improved due to being plastic.


----------



## bsoplinger

mbwilson111 said:


> You can?  Mine is black.  My husband bought it but later traded it to me for something.





DocHoliday said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/SoundMAGIC-E10-Earphones-Purple-Black/dp/B005HP3OYW
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SoundMAGIC-Noise-Isolating-Earphones-Purple/dp/B005HP3OYW


I got mine in purple because everyone knows that purple sounds best


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bsoplinger said:


> I got mine in purple because everyone knows that purple sounds best


Love the earphones, love the colour, hate the cable


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Those are not even the star lines we people know...
> 
> Those are a stupid cheapo star line imitation, making the mids denty, like recessed and treble peaky(still not even to ZSR level), turning a good U shape dynamic feel multi driver to huge V shape
> 
> ...


Yeah, reeaaally different...


----------



## TLDRonin (Apr 29, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, if anybody is shelling 50usd
> 
> Then get a KZ ZS10, throw the stupid eartips and get wide bore tip.
> 
> ...


Are you using the KZ whirlwinds? I get a much better fit with starlines than the whirlwind tips since they are longer, and move less on the nozzle


As for the starlines, the pair that came with my ZS10s is pretty much the exact same as the ones I ordered from KZ months back


----------



## bsoplinger

TLDRonin said:


> Are you using the KZ whirlwinds? I get a much better fit with starlines than the whirlwind tips since they are longer, and move less on the nozzle
> 
> 
> As for the starlines, the pair that came with my ZS10s is pretty much the exact same as the ones I ordered from KZ months back


I'll second both the tip suggestion and the appearance of the packaged Starline tips. They do not have that mushy malformed appearance as in the photo. I'd guess you're just a victim of cheap quality control and cheap manufacturing and got some where a hopper of plastic on an assembly line should have been filled and wasn't or some machine needing calibration or maintenance. 

I didn't get acceptable bass with these before I went with the 'poke it out my other ear' deep wearing style. Much deeper than I typically wear an IEM. But I then had good bass. I've had the same problem with the ZSR and TIN Audio T2 among others.


----------



## audionab

are spinfits worth 6 dollars?


----------



## RolledOff

audionab said:


> are spinfits worth 6 dollars?


not really worth $6
i have cp100 and cp800


----------



## TLDRonin

audionab said:


> are spinfits worth 6 dollars?


If they fit you perfectly, I would say they are


but If starlines fit you comfortably, probably not.


----------



## audionab

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32724...00_0109&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32724406344

are these real starline tips?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I use symbio W tips


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, there is a iem which shouts

"I am still alive, chi fi, and I won't let you rule market"

Beyerdynamic Byron.

Man, they are amazing.


----------



## ilcanzese

mbwilson111 said:


> Haha...we are trying to find ways to conceal everything, not display it.  I want it to look like normal people live here!


really  a little BIG iem & co Museum


----------



## audionab

Beyerdynamic Byron frequency graph originally posted on another thread by @thatonenoob


----------



## thejoker13

I decided to take my Bosshifi B3 "special editions" for a listen today and am in pure listening nirvana. I wish I had a measurement rig to measure these to see if they sound like the regular B3 or the B3S. I'm curious, did anyone else buy these about 14-18 months ago when they were released? If I remember correctly, they only sold 40 pairs at the time.


----------



## bsoplinger

audionab said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32724...00_0109&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32724406344
> 
> are these real starline tips?


Yes. But look through the deals thread. 15 pairs, all the same size, for $1. Shipped out of Singapore I believe. I know I received mine 8 or 9 days after ordering. That's $3 for 15 pairs in all 3 sizes. You could probably just find them by searching eBay. Here's a link to my last purchase 

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252969823455


----------



## bsoplinger

thejoker13 said:


> I decided to take my Bosshifi B3 "special editions" for a listen today and am in pure listening nirvana. I wish I had a measurement rig to measure these to see if they sound like the regular B3 or the B3S. I'm curious, did anyone else buy these about 14-18 months ago when they were released? If I remember correctly, they only sold 40 pairs at the time.…


Did the choice of ebony for the wood make them special or do they sound different?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bsoplinger said:


> Did the choice of ebony for the wood make them special or do they sound different?



ebony has a different overtone than the normal wood.

ebony makes sound dry and clean, but vivid

it is like HDR vivid in monitor instead of calibrated colour.

best version would be gaboon ebony as it is neutral


----------



## thejoker13

bsoplinger said:


> Did the choice of ebony for the wood make them special or do they sound different?


The normal B3 is wood as well. These have gold accents and a silver cable. I'm honestly not sure if they sound different than the normal B3's to be honest. That's why I'd love to get these measured.


----------



## bsoplinger

dhruvmeena96 said:


> ebony has a different overtone than the normal wood.
> 
> ebony makes sound dry and clean, but vivid
> 
> ...


Yes in general the type of wood makes a sonic difference. However with the tiny body size compared to the cup of a headphone I question whether tiny IEMs like the B3 would sound different because of the type of wood.


----------



## eggnogg

bsoplinger said:


> Yes in general the type of wood makes a sonic difference. However with the tiny body size compared to the cup of a headphone I question whether tiny IEMs like the B3 would sound different because of the type of wood.




comparison beetween sakura wood, maple wood, japanese zelkova wood
http://ocharaku.jp/sound/service/








Spoiler: maple & zelkova here


----------



## mbwilson111

eggnogg said:


> comparison beetween sakura wood, maple wood, japanese zelkova wood
> http://ocharaku.jp/sound/service/



If given a choice, I would probably just pick the one I like the look of best.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> If given a choice, I would probably just pick the one I like the look of best.


LoL....

Go hear gaboon ebony and get your mind blown....these are pitch black wood and it doesn't have any overtone.....complete fundamental tone coming from driver....

It will seriously change the sound for good as plastic, acrylic and metal have overtone and resonance....this thing has practically none


----------



## bsoplinger

eggnogg said:


> comparison beetween sakura wood, maple wood, japanese zelkova wood
> http://ocharaku.jp/sound/service/…


Unless I used it incorrectly, 95,000¥ = $800+ so they don't quite fit in this thread. I'd also be highly skeptical about anything in that ad copy figuring it was just to justify a crazy price. So I'll stick with my comment that for these small bodied IEMs like the BossHifi B3 there's no sonic difference. I do think there's the potential for a reasonable difference in appearance.


----------



## mbwilson111

bsoplinger said:


> Unless I used it incorrectly, 95,000¥ = $800+ so they don't quite fit in this thread. I'd also be highly skeptical about anything in that ad copy figuring it was just to justify a crazy price. So I'll stick with my comment that for these small bodied IEMs like the BossHifi B3 there's no sonic difference. I do think there's the potential for a reasonable difference in appearance.



Anything that expensive does not belong in my life!

Also, I do not listen for minute sonic differences,  I listen to music.


----------



## eggnogg

bsoplinger said:


> Unless I used it incorrectly, 95,000¥ = $800+ so they don't quite fit in this thread. I'd also be highly skeptical about anything in that ad copy figuring it was just to justify a crazy price. So I'll stick with my comment that for these small bodied IEMs like the BossHifi B3 there's no sonic difference. I do think there's the potential for a reasonable difference in appearance.



not everyone can afford these, just pointing out your statement "no difference in sound regarding of material used in the small bodied iem" is not quite right.


----------



## Slater (Apr 29, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Those are not even the star lines we people know...
> 
> Those are a stupid cheapo star line imitation, making the mids denty, like recessed and treble peaky(still not even to ZSR level), turning a good U shape dynamic feel multi driver to huge V shape
> 
> ...



There's only 2 types of KZ starlines - the older (stiffer) grey ones, and the newer (softer) black ones.

They are the same size and shape, only the durometer rating of the silicone is different. They grey version also has a slight texture to them.

There are no "cheapo imitation" Starlines. No clue what you're talking about.

If you have proof of thse claims, please share it.


----------



## Saoshyant

eggnogg said:


> not everyone can afford these, just pointing out your statement "no difference in sound regarding of material used in the small bodied iem" is not quite right.



It’s a valid opinion as one could argue that the linked statement is not objective.  You have your belief, they have theirs.


----------



## nhlean96

Got my EINSEAR T2 long ago but didn't like them much, I keep them in the box for months.
They sound good but the nasty upper-mid peak spoil everything else. Lately, I've discovered that the T2 sounds* very relaxed and detailed* (no peaks at all) at low-moderate volume but starts to *distort terribly* when you turn the volume upon centair level. This explains why there're so many *mixed reviews* about this beast.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> There's only 2 types of KZ starlines - the older (stiffer) grey ones, and the newer (softer) black ones.
> 
> They are the same size and shape, only the durometer rating of the silicone is different. They grey version also has a slight texture to them.
> 
> ...




Well, I and techmanz and many people having this issue..

It feels pretty weird, its material is not like any of the old starlines(nor soft not rigid) but like some Chinese black sillicone


----------



## stimuz

Slater said:


> There's only 2 types of KZ starlines - the older (stiffer) grey ones, and the newer (softer) black ones.
> 
> They are the same size and shape, only the durometer rating of the silicone is different. They grey version also has a slight texture to them.
> 
> ...



well, whatever it is the tips that came with the zs10 are poop


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I and techmanz and many people having this issue..
> 
> It feels pretty weird, its material is not like any of the old starlines(nor soft not rigid) but like some Chinese black sillicone



The old grey silicone tips were replaced by the newer black silicone ones a while ago. I believe the ZS5 was the 1st IEM to come with the new tips if I recall correctly (or it could have been the ZS6).

And since the KZ tips are made in China, it would make sense that they use "_some Chinese black silicone_".

I still dont understand what the problem or "_issue_" is. Are they defective in some way? Does the material irritate your ears or something? Or do they not fit properly? Help me understand.

I mean, I've had a couple of them that were not formed in the mold all the way, so there was a small portion of the tip or the core missing (a bubble in the mold perhaps). But that was like 1 out of 100 tips. But outside of a few minor QC instances, the black tips seem perfectly functional (and preferable on some IEMs in fact).


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> The old grey silicone tips were replaced by the newer black silicone ones a while ago. I believe the ZS5 was the 1st IEM to come with the new tips if I recall correctly (or it could have been the ZS6).
> 
> And since the KZ tips are made in China, it would make sense that they use "_some Chinese black silicone_".
> 
> ...


irritate and doesn't make seal like orignal

~dhruvmeena96 here


----------



## bsoplinger

Because of the discussion I went back and rechecked the Starlines included with my ZS10 with those from a ZS5 and a few of the older greyish ones. Excepting color all are identical in shape with no obvious imperfections nor odd less detailed sections like what were shown in pics. All the darker black have the same tactile feel and springy-ness which is more rigid than the older greyish ones.

So I'm going to stay with my comment that what is happening is just from the cutthroat cheap manufacturing process. You got duds but it isn't a symptom of a change just of being unlucky.


----------



## stimuz

bsoplinger said:


> Because of the discussion I went back and rechecked the Starlines included with my ZS10 with those from a ZS5 and a few of the older greyish ones. Excepting color all are identical in shape with no obvious imperfections nor odd less detailed sections like what were shown in pics. All the darker black have the same tactile feel and springy-ness which is more rigid than the older greyish ones.
> 
> So I'm going to stay with my comment that what is happening is just from the cutthroat cheap manufacturing process. You got duds but it isn't a symptom of a change just of being unlucky.



also possible the starlines just suck with zs10, haven't tried them with anything else


----------



## B9Scrambler

I have two pairs of ZS10s from two different sellers. They both came with the same black Starlines that came with the ZS5, ZS6, ZSR, and ED15. Yeah, they suck with ZS10 for me due to the large body/shallow fit, but there's nothing weird about them. Standard KZ tips.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I mentioned that zs10 sounded same with both starlines..

It is just that my zs10 star line is weird in springiness and is weirder than normal star lines

QC problems


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 30, 2018)

ZS10 sounds good with both whirlwind tips, symbio tips, spiral dots

Not with spinfits.

It sounds like laidback open stage v shape without any frequency going bonkers

Sounds amazing after neutralized with neutralizer + viper4android

Just neutralize it and then go field surround with mid strength to slight and field effect to level 1 or 2

It annihilate both dita dream and shurr846

Symbio tips needed or nicehck hybrid tips


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I mentioned that zs10 sounded same with both starlines..
> 
> It is just that my zs10 star line is weird in springiness and is weirder than normal star lines
> 
> QC problems



This whole discussion began because you said to just throw away the Starlines.  Yours must be defective for some reason.  I am not going to throw away all my Starlines.  I have used them on quite a few other iems.  Sometimes they are the choice that just makes a certain iem fit right and sound right.

When my ZS10 arrives I see if I have a problem with the fit.  Maybe I will need to use the large Starline instead of the medium.  I have a box full of various tips.  At this point I  have  no idea which tips came with which iems.  Plus we have ordered different types of tips as well.


----------



## kp1821

mbwilson111 said:


> This whole discussion began because you said to just throw away the Starlines.  Yours must be defective for some reason.  I am not going to throw away all my Starlines.  I have used them on quite a few other iems.  Sometimes they are the choice that just makes a certain iem fit right and sound right.
> 
> When my ZS10 arrives I see if I have a problem with the fit.  Maybe I will need to use the large Starline instead of the medium.  I have a box full of various tips.  At this point I  have  no idea which tips came with which iems.  Plus we have ordered different types of tips as well.


Regarding one of your older post but a bit lazy to search...water in the UK tends to be very hard at some areas...this can can irritate the skin especially the ears when changing tips... So you can try either to apply a filter on the shower... Which works great and help the hair a lot and/or use  olive oil that helps also remove the wax naturally....you get it from Boots or pharmacy..  Hope this helps...


----------



## mbwilson111

kp1821 said:


> Regarding one of your older post but a bit lazy to search...water in the UK tends to be very hard at some areas...this can can irritate the skin especially the ears when changing tips... So you can try either to apply a filter on the shower... Which works great and help the hair a lot and/or use  olive oil that helps also remove the wax naturally....you get it from Boots or pharmacy..  Hope this helps...



Interesting thought.  We are in one of the worst limescale areas in the country.  Live on a chalk cliff.  In the States I washed my hair every day and it was always shiny.  I can't do that here and I notice that most people in this town do not  have shiny hair.  I know it picks up the lime.  When my daughter visited from the States she said her hair was being ruined.  

We filter the water for tea and drinking.  Maybe I should wash new tips with that before using.  I just use them out of the box.  I wonder what factory chemicals are on them.

hmmm...I should do a final rinse of my hair with the filtered water.  We only have a bath not a shower.

How much more off topic can we get?  lol


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting thought.  We are in one of the worst limescale areas in the country.  Live on a chalk cliff.  In the States I washed my hair every day and it was always shiny.  I can't do that here and I notice that most people in this town do not  have shiny hair.  I know it picks up the lime.  When my daughter visited from the States she said her hair was being ruined.
> 
> We filter the water for tea and drinking.  Maybe I should wash new tips with that before using.  I just use them out of the box.  I wonder what factory chemicals are on them.
> 
> ...


Actually you should wash them...

And I said to throw away KZ zs10 star line if you get the same issue as mine


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@B9Scrambler accept my request on fb

That Japanese name with white face cartoon


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (Apr 30, 2018)

Graphene conducts electricity much better than copper. Graphene’s current density is 1,000,000 times greater than copper and its intrinsic mobility is 1,000 times more conductive than silicon.
Graphene conducts heat better than any other know material in thermal conductivity. Oddly, it actually shrinks when it is warmed and expands when it’s cooled. This fact makes graphene the only known example of what scientists call “an electrically conductive membrane”.
Graphene is fantastically good at electricity; its current density is 1,000,000 times greater than copper’s and its intrinsic mobility is 100 times greater than that of silicon. Electrons move through graphene with virtually no resistance and without mass. This means that graphene can carry electricity more efficiently, precisely and faster than any other material. It is anticipated that graphene will enable lithium batteries to have more than 10 times the electrical retention/capacity as anything presently in use.

So according to all these points.


We can have graphene diaphragm with graphene coil and graphene cable....

And with that a Tesla magnet...


Graphene is crazy


So why these company sell crappy silver cable for 1000$ when we can have graphene cable for same price


----------



## Rayners

Hello, i am very happy right now with my TinAudio T2 except when it comes to isolation. Do you know earphones which sounds similar (or better ) to the T2 with good (even excellent) sound isolation under 100$ please (i will do a 13h plane trip so i think i will need it) ? Thank you !


----------



## kp1821

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting thought.  We are in one of the worst limescale areas in the country.  Live on a chalk cliff.  In the States I washed my hair every day and it was always shiny.  I can't do that here and I notice that most people in this town do not  have shiny hair.  I know it picks up the lime.  When my daughter visited from the States she said her hair was being ruined.
> 
> We filter the water for tea and drinking.  Maybe I should wash new tips with that before using.  I just use them out of the box.  I wonder what factory chemicals are on them.
> 
> ...


Get something like this ... Made a huge difference to us... The problem with the hard water is mainly on the skin and hair ... Off topic but yes clean the tips with filtered water!!! 
http://www.pureshowers.co.uk/parago...LoEFheJp6415gfGlYeUMQkiVF0hlrNBgaAjpUEALw_wcB


----------



## loomisjohnson

Rayners said:


> Hello, i am very happy right now with my TinAudio T2 except when it comes to isolation. Do you know earphones which sounds similar (or better ) to the T2 with good (even excellent) sound isolation under 100$ please (i will do a 13h plane trip so i think i will need it) ? Thank you !


moni one has a similar signature and is vg. the ibasso it01 is bassier but is the reigning current favorite <$100; for a much cheaper, but still worthwhile pick with good isolation and generally balanced signature go for the urbanfun hifi


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting thought.  We are in one of the worst limescale areas in the country.  Live on a chalk cliff.  In the States I washed my hair every day and it was always shiny.  I can't do that here and I notice that most people in this town do not  have shiny hair.  I know it picks up the lime.  When my daughter visited from the States she said her hair was being ruined.
> 
> We filter the water for tea and drinking.  Maybe I should wash new tips with that before using.  I just use them out of the box.  I wonder what factory chemicals are on them.
> 
> ...


Adding beer to hard water helps the hair washing. Here the type location: Chalk Cliff underneath Beer Head on the Wessex coast. From my presentation "The Geology of Beer".


----------



## riffrafff

I would assume that molded tips are made with a release agent, so they will pop out of the molds.  So, unless KZ is washing the tips right after being formed...there's going to release agent chemicals on them, I should think.


----------



## B9Scrambler

The T1 from TinAudio is a worthy follow up to the T2;

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Wiljen (Apr 30, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> So why these company sell ****ty silver cable for 1000$ when we can have graphene cable for same price




The reason you wont see Graphene cables is because the graphene coating on things we are discussing is 1 atom in thickness.  If made thicker, you no longer have graphene as the bonds form a lattice instead of a chain and you have something between a carbon nanotube and graphite and it loses a lot of those wonderful properties that make Graphene interesting.  They are indeed making wiring out of carbon nanotubes but the goal is to save weight for things like airliners as the conductive properties are similar to copper because the junctions between carbon nanotubes negate the advantages of tube itself.  Basically current passing within the carbon nanotube faces less resistance than copper wire but current passing between carbon nanotubes faces a much higher resistance than copper so by the time you have 1000s of junctions in any length of wire it comes out about the same.

There is work being done to create a multi-stranded graphene wire but the graphene has to be uninterrupted for the length of the cable to retain its advantage over copper as again junctions are worse than copper.  Imagine trying to make a cable out of a series of ribbons 1 atom thick and you have the challenge of graphene.   I'm guessing that this will remain cost prohibitive as a headphone cable for the foreseeable future until methods of working with it improve. 

Also, if you want to take advantage of graphene's wonderful transmission properties, it would require that it be hard wired to the player at one end and the drivers of the earphone at the other as junctions between metals and graphene often negate the gains.


----------



## vladstef

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Graphene conducts electricity much better than copper. Graphene’s current density is 1,000,000 times greater than copper and its intrinsic mobility is 1,000 times more conductive than silicon.
> Graphene conducts heat better than any other know material in thermal conductivity. Oddly, it actually shrinks when it is warmed and expands when it’s cooled. This fact makes graphene the only known example of what scientists call “an electrically conductive membrane”.
> Graphene is fantastically good at electricity; its current density is 1,000,000 times greater than copper’s and its intrinsic mobility is 100 times greater than that of silicon. Electrons move through graphene with virtually no resistance and without mass. This means that graphene can carry electricity more efficiently, precisely and faster than any other material. It is anticipated that graphene will enable lithium batteries to have more than 10 times the electrical retention/capacity as anything presently in use.
> So according to all these points.
> ...



Graphene is a material of the future and mass production is still not available. Like the first dynamic driver, or first balanced armature driver, or first copper cable graphene is going to introduce a drastic change without a doubt. It probably won't happen for at least a decade I'd say.
ORA headphones, if released, would be one of the first consumer products to utilize graphene - but I am very sceptical honestly, mostly due to upscaling production as well as price which will be insane compared to pretty much any high end DD of today and I just can't belive that they've priced them so low.

The funniest thing is that there are so many reports that are mentioning 'graphene' enhanced products and many of them include IEMs - which are, I guess, managing to fool people using graphene buzz word yet they are coating membranes with graphite spray (I don't have anything against graphite coated drivers other than the fact that companies are abusing the hole thing and expoiting unsuspecting people in the end).


----------



## Dustry (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi all,

Appreciate this is topic about IEMs but I only trust you and noone else so I post my question here. I have a big collection of IEMs (all your typical ones - couple TIN Audios, MEMT x5, Swing IE800, a bunch from KZ etc etc) and I have been using them with Cowon M2 as a DAP.

I am now looking for a new DAP and I am not even sure that it exists given my requirements:

Mandatory:
- Plays 24/96 FLAC
- Decent battery life (30 hours+... hard to accept anything worse after 90hrs Cowon M2)
- $150 max
- Doesn't require amp for sub-$50 chi-fi IEMs

Optional:
- Small
- Hardware buttons for volume, play/pause, previous/next

I hope you can recommend something!

Thanks, I count on your advice!


----------



## Wiljen

Dustry said:


> I am now looking for a new DAP and I am not even sure that it exists given my requirements:



given the requirements - you are going to get a very short list.  The Rockbox requirement really shortens the list.  They have a list of compatible players which would likely be a good place to start.

I would have said Xduoo X3 but the battery life requirement probably kills it.

At the $150 price point, your best bet is going to be to research which players you are interested in and then keep an eye on the sale threads and see who puts one on the used market as you will get a lot more for your dollar than buying new.


----------



## paulindss (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi @B9Scrambler

I have been taking a good time of reading in your site, and i am interested in getting an upgrade iem in a few months - after i sell my upcoming zs10. Maximum Would be 100$.

The ibasso was the only one that caught my attention untill i looked for the tfz's in your site.

Wich one do you recomend If i say this:

Having T2 in mind, i Would like, a more pronounced Bass response, equaly good mid range, maybe with a litle less upper mid(not really important), equaly good or better soundstage (super important) and i would'nt like to Loose the treble extension.

I see that the exclusive 3 is cheaper. The price counts Very much.

As i am looking for a Fun signature. I am leaning towards the exclusive 3, 5 and King. Mostly the 3 and 5.

Wich one Would you reccomend. I saw that you Said that exclusive 5 benefits from a good amp. I only have a cheap Fiio e70k.


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Adding beer to hard water helps the hair washing.



I tried that as a teen.  Could not stand the smell.  Still hate the smell of beer.



riffrafff said:


> I would assume that molded tips are made with a release agent, so they will pop out of the molds.  So, unless KZ is washing the tips right after being formed...there's going to release agent chemicals on them, I should think.



any idea what chemicals?  I know that I have been bad to not wash new tips but I am always in a hurry when they arrive to just pop them in my ears .  The default installed tips usually end up being fine for me,,, or at least to have an initial listen and make sure they work.


----------



## Dustry

Wiljen said:


> given the requirements - you are going to get a very short list.  The Rockbox requirement really shortens the list.  They have a list of compatible players which would likely be a good place to start.
> 
> I would have said Xduoo X3 but the battery life requirement probably kills it.
> 
> At the $150 price point, your best bet is going to be to research which players you are interested in and then keep an eye on the sale threads and see who puts one on the used market as you will get a lot more for your dollar than buying new.


Thanks, appreciate a reply. Removed Rockbox thing (it was really an optional wish, not a mandatory. What I DEFINITELY need is support of high res FLAC, decent battery life and all that within the budget.


----------



## Emelya

Holypal said:


> I have a strong feeling this could be a hit, a benchmark for sub-100$ earphones.


I'm afraid that you're wrong. I found the fresh review of SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 written in Chinese. This review is absolutely negative:
https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/Headphone/M.1525075490.A.6C2.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

paulindss said:


> Hi @B9Scrambler
> 
> I have been taking a good time of reading in your site, and i am interested in getting an upgrade iem in a few months - after i sell my upcoming zs10. Maximum Would be 100$.
> 
> ...



Would have to sit and compare, but I really don't think the TFZs would offer anything you're not already getting from the T2, beyond more and punchier bass, a larger sound stage, and a less natural sound. Probably just best off getting the IT01 based on the crazy rep it has going for it. Haven't heard it myself so I can't vouch, but Ryan Soo likes it and I trust his ears more than my own so I have no doubt it's a safe pick.


----------



## ilcanzese (Apr 30, 2018)

Dustry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate this is topic about IEMs but I only trust you and noone else so I post my question here. I have a big collection of IEMs (all your typical ones - couple TIN Audios, MEMT x5, Swing IE800, a bunch from KZ etc etc) and I have been using them with Cowon M2 as a DAP.
> 
> ...


cayin N3 ( just battery life is  "short" for you   

Continuous playback: 12 hrs (screen off)
https://www.amazon.com/N3-Master-Qu...=UTF8&qid=1525111332&sr=8-1&keywords=cayin+n3


----------



## cloud023

So Tin audio is hardly just a random chinese IEM manufacturer.

They are actually the same team from TTPOD - The team that was acquired by Alibaba and re-branded as Ali Planet. It was essentially Alibaba's music streaming arm before being shutdown in 2016.

The same team later re-grouped under TTPOD name again, re-oriented itself for hardware and started making IEMs.

It would be like if Spotify got acquired by Amazon, shutdown, and regrouped to start manufacturing headphones.


----------



## mbwilson111

ilcanzese said:


> cayin N3 ( just battery life is  "short" for you
> 
> Continuous playback: 12 hrs (screen off)
> https://www.amazon.com/N3-Master-Qu...=UTF8&qid=1525111332&sr=8-1&keywords=cayin+n3



Yes, the N3 is just such a great little dap.  I usually reach for it first.  I have several daps.  You can use a power bank if battery life is a problem  (like if you are camping in the woods or something).


----------



## Otto Motor

B9Scrambler said:


> Would have to sit and compare, but I really don't think the TFZs would offer anything you're not already getting from the T2, beyond more and punchier bass, a larger sound stage, and a less natural sound. Probably just best off getting the IT01 based on the crazy rep it has going for it. Haven't heard it myself so I can't vouch, but Ryan Soo likes it and I trust his ears more than my own so I have no doubt it's a safe pick.


The iBasso IT01 is a very safe pick. I got the recommendation from HifiChris, who I also trust more than my ears. The tuning is very pleasant to say it with two words.


----------



## B9Scrambler

cloud023 said:


> So Tin audio is hardly just a random chinese IEM manufacturer.
> 
> They are actually the same team from TTPOD - The team that was acquired by Alibaba and re-branded as Ali Planet. It was essentially Alibaba's music streaming arm before being shutdown in 2016.
> 
> ...



According to their Facebook page they started off in 2010 as an oem manufacturer and created TinHIFI/TinAudio in 2017;

_The company is located in Dongguan, Guangdong and was established in 2010. It has independent production plants and R&D teams. Over the years has been committed to domestic and foreign OEM 、 ODM business, in 2017 officially launched its own brand English TINHIFI, Chinese: Listen and enjoy everyday. T1 and T2 products were released in October, and they have been well received by domestic and foreign audiophiles once they are launched. Our dream is to make small partners around the world enjoy high-quality sounds.high-quality music is no longer a luxury, so that everyone can hear every day._

I was under the impression TFZ was the original TTPOD team and re-organized/re-branded after the T2 more or less killed their rep. Doesn't matter either way. I like both TFZ and TinAudio quite a bit


----------



## cloud023 (Apr 30, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> According to their Facebook page they started off in 2010 as an oem manufacturer and created TinHIFI/TinAudio in 2017;
> 
> _The company is located in Dongguan, Guangdong and was established in 2010. It has independent production plants and R&D teams. Over the years has been committed to domestic and foreign OEM 、 ODM business, in 2017 officially launched its own brand English TINHIFI, Chinese: Listen and enjoy everyday. T1 and T2 products were released in October, and they have been well received by domestic and foreign audiophiles once they are launched. Our dream is to make small partners around the world enjoy high-quality sounds.high-quality music is no longer a luxury, so that everyone can hear every day._
> 
> I was under the impression TFZ was the original TTPOD team and re-organized/re-branded after the T2 more or less killed their rep. Doesn't matter either way. I like both TFZ and TinAudio quite a bit



Technically TTPOD had a hardware team in 2015 but was disbanded in June/July, and their head left and joined TFZ in 2016 H1.

They actually used the T1 brand in the past, in 2015/2016 ish. But that T1 sold very poorly.

Edit: they also used the T2 brand as well. No idea how that went, but assuming not good.

As far as I know, the Tin Audio right now is a new hardware team, but upper management is still mostly the same as pre/during Alibaba acquisition.


----------



## B9Scrambler

cloud023 said:


> Technically TTPOD had a hardware team in 2015 but was disbanded in June/July, and their head left and joined TFZ in 2016 H1.
> 
> They actually used the T1 brand in the past, in 2015/2016 ish. But that T1 sold very poorly.
> 
> ...


 
Good to know!


----------



## rpeebles

ilcanzese said:


> cayin N3 ( just battery life is  "short" for you
> 
> Continuous playback: 12 hrs (screen off)
> https://www.amazon.com/N3-Master-Qu...=UTF8&qid=1525111332&sr=8-1&keywords=cayin+n3



Thanks for the info. Can you recommend a player that will also include play possibility of Tidal/Spotify...obviously at a higher price range. Much appreciate your/some members recommendation. !


----------



## riffrafff

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, the N3 is just such a great little dap.  I usually reach for it first.  I have several daps.  You can use a power bank if battery life is a problem  (like if you are camping in the woods or something).



+1 on the N3.


----------



## paulindss

B9Scrambler said:


> beyond more and punchier bass, a larger sound stage, and a less natural sound



This is what i'm looking for. A more Fun signature.

See this comparision of @audio123 of ibasso and tfz king. They seem more like a sidegrade. So, maybe a exclusive 3 being a better cost benefit than exclusive king. It could be a good option for 49 dolars less than ibasso. Without compromising too much. Maybe...


----------



## ilcanzese (May 1, 2018)

with cayin n3 you've access to hiby music but no tidal/spotify option when hiby music option is "ON" 
for this :
_The more interesting implementation is the presence of Bluetooth AptX support. This allows you to connect your phone to the Cayin N3 over Bluetooth thereby making it a wireless solution. This will allow you to use the DAC and AMP section on the N3 while using your phone for streaming from sources like Spotify or Tidal which are not directly supported on the N3._


----------



## groucho69

ilcanzese said:


> with cayin n3 you've access to hiby music but no tidal/spotify option



I don't use those services but I'm pretty sure you can use them with the N3


----------



## rpeebles

ilcanzese said:


> with cayin n3 you've access to hiby music but no tidal/spotify option



Thank you ! Does any member know of any DAP/DAC brand where Bluetooth and Tidal/Spotify are available ? 

I am looking for such an item to replace my Iphone Smartphone as source - would have to be superior in sound.

Much appreciate your recommendations. Thanks and regards !


----------



## Adide

rpeebles said:


> Thank you ! Does any member know of any DAP/DAC brand where Bluetooth and Tidal/Spotify are available ?
> 
> I am looking for such an item to replace my Iphone Smartphone as source - would have to be superior in sound.
> 
> Much appreciate your recommendations. Thanks and regards !



If you are looking for a smartphone replacement as well then look into LG V30 (or V20 as a cheaper option). If your budget can accomodate it take the V30 flagship which has better battery life and people say it's more polished and what V20 should have been in the first place.

Both have audiophile grade Sabre quad DAC and hifi amp. Streaming services at best and naturally fluid interface common to smartphones, best compatibility with Playstore apps, Bluetooth, smartcard and so on.

There's a dedicated thread for it, check it out. Some people say is that good that they are ditching their mid tier daps for it.


----------



## stimuz

Adide said:


> If you are looking for a smartphone replacement as well then look into LG V30 (or V20 as a cheaper option). If your budget can accomodate it take the V30 flagship which has better battery life and people say it's more polished and what V20 should have been in the first place.
> 
> Both have audiophile grade Sabre quad DAC and hifi amp. Streaming services at best and naturally fluid interface common to smartphones, best compatibility with Playstore apps, Bluetooth, smartcard and so on.
> 
> There's a dedicated thread for it, check it out. Some people say is that good that they are ditching their mid tier daps for it.



I haven't tried one yet but it does seem like the most logical choice especially with how cheap the V20 refurbs can be. Not like IEMs need mega amps anyway.


----------



## groucho69

rpeebles said:


> Thank you ! Does any member know of any DAP/DAC brand where Bluetooth and Tidal/Spotify are available ?
> 
> I am looking for such an item to replace my Iphone Smartphone as source - would have to be superior in sound.
> 
> Much appreciate your recommendations. Thanks and regards !



That is not correct info for the N3. I quote maciuks review:

"Bluetooth options are really impressive – aptX codec is supported and N3 can work both as a BT transmitter or receiver. Therefore, one can either pair N3 with earphones and with a smartphone and transfer music from Spotify or Tidal app to IEMs or cans that are connected to the Cayin."


----------



## rpeebles

Adide said:


> If you are looking for a smartphone replacement as well then look into LG V30 (or V20 as a cheaper option). If your budget can accomodate it take the V30 flagship which has better battery life and people say it's more polished and what V20 should have been in the first place.
> 
> Both have audiophile grade Sabre quad DAC and hifi amp. Streaming services at best and naturally fluid interface common to smartphones, best compatibility with Playstore apps, Bluetooth, smartcard and so on.
> 
> There's a dedicated thread for it, check it out. Some people say is that good that they are ditching their mid tier daps for it.



Thank you for the recommendation. Much obliged. Any other, specifically dedicated to music - not a smartphone as well ?


----------



## chinmie

Dustry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate this is topic about IEMs but I only trust you and noone else so I post my question here. I have a big collection of IEMs (all your typical ones - couple TIN Audios, MEMT x5, Swing IE800, a bunch from KZ etc etc) and I have been using them with Cowon M2 as a DAP.
> 
> ...



Rockboxed Ipod Classic. I like them far more than the Cayin N3 both in sound and ease of use


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> This is what i'm looking for. A more Fun signature.
> 
> See this comparision of @audio123 of ibasso and tfz king. They seem more like a sidegrade. So, maybe a exclusive 3 being a better cost benefit than exclusive king. It could be a good option for 49 dolars less than ibasso. Without compromising too much. Maybe...



If you could save up a bit, the King Pro is quite an upgrade to the regular King and more similar to the T2 than the regular (the regular King is Warmer while the Pro is more resolving) . Technically speaking, it's a more polished presentation than the T2, although i still think the T2 quite unique sounding.


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> If you could save up a bit, the King Pro is quite an upgrade to the regular King and more similar to the T2 than the regular (the regular King is Warmer while the Pro is more resolving) . Technically speaking, it's a more polished presentation than the T2, although i still think the T2 quite unique sounding.



King pro is too pricey and i want a bassier, more fun sound than T2. Not more resolving


----------



## snip3r77

paulindss said:


> This is what i'm looking for. A more Fun signature.
> 
> See this comparision of @audio123 of ibasso and tfz king. They seem more like a sidegrade. So, maybe a exclusive 3 being a better cost benefit than exclusive king. It could be a good option for 49 dolars less than ibasso. Without compromising too much. Maybe...



I have the TFZ King


----------



## chinmie (Apr 30, 2018)

paulindss said:


> King pro is too pricey and i want a bassier, more fun sound than T2. Not more resolving



Ooh it's way bassier and more fun than the T2, no worries about that, it's still a TFZ house sound after all. But it is more pricey, i agree to that, but i think it's worth it, especially as i see you already have a good collection and experience with sub $100 iems.

Edit: the Pro is more resolving compared to the original king


----------



## paulindss

snip3r77 said:


> I have the TFZ King



Nice! I am looking for someone who has the exclusive 3 to compare to other well stabilished budget iem's. I think that they fit my needs.


----------



## darmanastartes

rpeebles said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. Much obliged. Any other, specifically dedicated to music - not a smartphone as well ?



Just FYI, the Cayin N3 only supports Apt-X in transmitter mode, not in receiver mode. Hidizs' upcoming AP80 is the first DAP I've seen with two-way Apt-X.


----------



## tomatosauce

tomatosauce said:


> I have the Yersen FEN-2000 and my Rose North Forest is on the way! Thanks to all those who provided their thoughts. I would be happy to provide a comparison, however the right earpiece of my Yersens just failed . I requested a replacement from the AliExpress seller but I'm not holding my breath. It seems like there have been multiple people on this thread alone with the same problem. Until the QC issues are fixed, it's difficult for me to endorse the Yersen FEN-2000 (mine only lasted about a month with very careful use). A shame, since the sound quality and everything that comes in the package makes the price well worth it. I guess they had to cut corners somewhere and unfortunately it came at the expense of durability.



Just got my Rose North Forest! First impression: very bass heavy. Even compared to the LKER i8, which is known to have prominent bass. To me, the bass in the North Forest bleeds into the mids/highs and makes everything sound a bit muddy. It's less noticeable in acoustic songs and songs that emphasize vocals, but with EDM it's hard for me to appreciate much else because the bass dominates the sound. The good news is that after EQing down the low end, the mids and highs come through a bit more. In contrast, the bass on the LKER i8 feels more controlled and tight out of the box. Other thoughts: the multi-function button doesn't work with my Android phone for some reason (I haven't had a chance to test the microphone yet), the earphones are super light and comfy, the fit is excellent, and there is noticeable microphonics from the wires that attach directly to the earpieces but none from the main cable. 

Compared to the Yersen FEN-2000 (keep in mind, this is from memory since my Yersens are out of commission currently), the Yersens are more balanced and detailed. I had some issues with fit and driver flex with the Yersens though, which I do not have with the North Forest.

Early verdict for the Rose North Forest: Even if you are a bass head, I think there are better options at the $25-$30 price point. I enjoy my LKER i8 (~$30 at time of purchase on eBay) much more when I listen to music that is bass heavy. To me, it's more crisp, has better instrument separation, and an overall cleaner sound. The LKER i8 also feels more "fun," perhaps due to its slight V-shaped signature. My KZ ZSR is on the way (which I understand is also known for its bass) so I'm happy to provide a comparison once I receive them!


----------



## Saoshyant

If Rose North is very bassy, what the heck kind of psychotic bass boosting am I doing that it feels kind of semi-balanced to my ears.


----------



## B9Scrambler

paulindss said:


> Nice! I am looking for someone who has the exclusive 3 to compare to other well stabilished budget iem's. I think that they fit my needs.



Just get them. If you don't like them, I'm sure you could get most of your money back, or at the very least have something pretty to look at, haha. Too bad you're not in Canada or the US or I'd send you a TFZ care package so you could try them out first.


----------



## Holypal

rpeebles said:


> Thank you ! Does any member know of any DAP/DAC brand where Bluetooth and Tidal/Spotify are available ?
> 
> I am looking for such an item to replace my Iphone Smartphone as source - would have to be superior in sound.
> 
> Much appreciate your recommendations. Thanks and regards !



Hiby R3 is a good option. Here is a review by audio123:
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/hiby-r3/#more-2097

It has Wi-Fi for Tital, Bluetooth, touch screen, and a balanced output. It's on kickstarter now.

Well, for better sound, you can always go for Cayin N5 ii, ibasoo x200, A&k Kann...


----------



## paulindss

B9Scrambler said:


> Just get them. If you don't like them, I'm sure you could get most of your money back, or at the very least have something pretty to look at, haha. Too bad you're not in Canada or the US or I'd send you a TFZ care package so you could try them out first.



So Nice of you. Appreciate It.

My plan is beetwen end up selling my zs10 and go for the exclusive 3 as i would'nt need to save for It, or save for sometime and go with ibasso. I would'nt be able to resell tfz or ibasso here. People only know about KZ's here in Brazil. Anyway my mind is beetwen these two. Cheaper exclusive 3 or the pricier ibasso.


----------



## snip3r77

tomatosauce said:


> Just got my Rose North Forest! First impression: very bass heavy. Even compared to the LKER i8, which is known to have prominent bass. To me, the bass in the North Forest bleeds into the mids/highs and makes everything sound a bit muddy. It's less noticeable in acoustic songs and songs that emphasize vocals, but with EDM it's hard for me to appreciate much else because the bass dominates the sound. The good news is that after EQing down the low end, the mids and highs come through a bit more. In contrast, the bass on the LKER i8 feels more controlled and tight out of the box. Other thoughts: the multi-function button doesn't work with my Android phone for some reason (I haven't had a chance to test the microphone yet), the earphones are super light and comfy, the fit is excellent, and there is noticeable microphonics from the wires that attach directly to the earpieces but none from the main cable.
> 
> Compared to the Yersen FEN-2000 (keep in mind, this is from memory since my Yersens are out of commission currently), the Yersens are more balanced and detailed. I had some issues with fit and driver flex with the Yersens though, which I do not have with the North Forest.
> 
> Early verdict for the Rose North Forest: Even if you are a bass head, I think there are better options at the $25-$30 price point. I enjoy my LKER i8 (~$30 at time of purchase on eBay) much more when I listen to music that is bass heavy. To me, it's more crisp, has better instrument separation, and an overall cleaner sound. The LKER i8 also feels more "fun," perhaps due to its slight V-shaped signature. My KZ ZSR is on the way (which I understand is also known for its bass) so I'm happy to provide a comparison once I receive them!



Lker i8's cable is not removable though


----------



## tomatosauce

snip3r77 said:


> Lker i8's cable is not removable though



Absolutely right! Definitely a bummer though to be fair, the Rose North Forest also has a non-removable cable. It's cool that Chi-Fi IEMs are increasingly moving to removable cables at this price point but I am still of the mindset that for $25-$30, it's something that I really appreciate but don't necessarily expect.


----------



## snip3r77

tomatosauce said:


> Absolutely right! Definitely a bummer though to be fair, the Rose North Forest also has a non-removable cable. It's cool that Chi-Fi IEMs are increasingly moving to removable cables at this price point but I am still of the mindset that for $25-$30, it's something that I really appreciate but don't necessarily expect.



Tinaudio T2 comes to mind


----------



## chinmie

Saoshyant said:


> If Rose North is very bassy, what the heck kind of psychotic bass boosting am I doing that it feels kind of semi-balanced to my ears.



You might be holding the EQ upside down?


----------



## Otto Motor

tomatosauce said:


> I enjoy my LKER i8 (~$30 at time of purchase on eBay) much more when I listen to music that is bass heavy. To me, it's more crisp, has better instrument separation, and an overall cleaner sound. The LKER i8 also feels more "fun," perhaps due to its slight V-shaped signature. My KZ ZSR is on the way (which I understand is also known for its bass) so I'm happy to provide a comparison once I receive them!



I have had the Lker i8 for 5 months and don't like it that much, though I don't know why. To me it is nothing special. To my ears, it is very tips dependent and I had problems with an overwhelming mid bass until I used the Tennmak Whirlwind.  

Please prove me wrong so that I can enjoy them more.


----------



## audionab

Adide said:


> If you are looking for a smartphone replacement as well then look into LG V30 (or V20 as a cheaper option). If your budget can accomodate it take the V30 flagship which has better battery life and people say it's more polished and what V20 should have been in the first place.
> 
> Both have audiophile grade Sabre quad DAC and hifi amp. Streaming services at best and naturally fluid interface common to smartphones, best compatibility with Playstore apps, Bluetooth, smartcard and so on.
> 
> There's a dedicated thread for it, check it out. Some people say is that good that they are ditching their mid tier daps for it.



Since getting good deals on lg v20 or v30 is impossible for me in india i am considering nokia 8 it seems good


----------



## tomatosauce

Otto Motor said:


> I have had the Lker i8 for 5 months and don't like it that much, though I don't know why. To me it is nothing special. To my ears, it is very tips dependent and I had problems with an overwhelming mid bass until I used the Tennmak Whirlwind.
> 
> Please prove me wrong so that I can enjoy them more.



Not sure I can prove you wrong @Otto Motor, that would be quite a tall order! I enjoy them mainly when I listen to EDM, hip hop, rap, and other genres that tend to emphasize bass. The default tips that were on the earpieces when I first opened the box were a great fit (the black silicone ones, not the red silicone or the foams) and I didn't experiment with other tips. I still prefer the IT01 for that type of music but I throw on the i8 when I'm working out or in a situation where I can't protect the iBassos. You obviously have way more experience with different earphones so I can't vouch for the LKER i8 as the king of budget V-shaped fun IEMs, just that they fit into that category very nicely and I've gotten a lot of enjoyment out of them.


----------



## Otto Motor (Apr 30, 2018)

tomatosauce said:


> Not sure I can prove you wrong @Otto Motor, that would be quite a tall order! I enjoy them mainly when I listen to EDM, hip hop, rap, and other genres that tend to emphasize bass. The default tips that were on the earpieces when I first opened the box were a great fit (the black silicone ones, not the red silicone or the foams) and I didn't experiment with other tips. I still prefer the IT01 for that type of music but I throw on the i8 when I'm working out or in a situation where I can't protect the iBassos. You obviously have way more experience with different earphones so I can't vouch for the LKER i8 as the king of budget V-shaped fun IEMs, just that they fit into that category very nicely and I've gotten a lot of enjoyment out of them.


Thanks! One thing, though: they are very comfy! The Lker i8 has not seen many reviews, unfortunately. I'll pull thme out tonight for a spin.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

tomatosauce said:


> Just got my Rose North Forest! First impression: very bass heavy. Even compared to the LKER i8, which is known to have prominent bass. To me, the bass in the North Forest bleeds into the mids/highs and makes everything sound a bit muddy. It's less noticeable in acoustic songs and songs that emphasize vocals, but with EDM it's hard for me to appreciate much else because the bass dominates the sound. The good news is that after EQing down the low end, the mids and highs come through a bit more. In contrast, the bass on the LKER i8 feels more controlled and tight out of the box. Other thoughts: the multi-function button doesn't work with my Android phone for some reason (I haven't had a chance to test the microphone yet), the earphones are super light and comfy, the fit is excellent, and there is noticeable microphonics from the wires that attach directly to the earpieces but none from the main cable.
> 
> Compared to the Yersen FEN-2000 (keep in mind, this is from memory since my Yersens are out of commission currently), the Yersens are more balanced and detailed. I had some issues with fit and driver flex with the Yersens though, which I do not have with the North Forest.
> 
> Early verdict for the Rose North Forest: Even if you are a bass head, I think there are better options at the $25-$30 price point. I enjoy my LKER i8 (~$30 at time of purchase on eBay) much more when I listen to music that is bass heavy. To me, it's more crisp, has better instrument separation, and an overall cleaner sound. The LKER i8 also feels more "fun," perhaps due to its slight V-shaped signature. My KZ ZSR is on the way (which I understand is also known for its bass) so I'm happy to provide a comparison once I receive them!


Well, I think you have to eq mid bass down, some people ear interpret bass slam as bleed...

It happens but still not level of zhiyin z5000


It sounds like child of dita dream


----------



## dhruvmeena96

King pro is extended and controlled king and is upgrade over T2


----------



## tomatosauce

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks! One thing, though: they are very comfy! The Lker i8 has not seen many reviews, unfortunately. I'll pull the out tonight for a spin.



You bet! I did notice before I purchased a pair that individual impressions were all over the place. Not sure if that is a reflection of QC or different versions but the variation seemed too large to be due to subjective preference only . And @dhruvmeena96, very true! After I EQ'ed the bass down I've enjoyed the Rose NF way more than how they sounded straight out of the box (I'm guessing that's just my ears, though).


----------



## tomatosauce

paulindss said:


> So Nice of you. Appreciate It.
> 
> My plan is beetwen end up selling my zs10 and go for the exclusive 3 as i would'nt need to save for It, or save for sometime and go with ibasso. I would'nt be able to resell tfz or ibasso here. People only know about KZ's here in Brazil. Anyway my mind is beetwen these two. Cheaper exclusive 3 or the pricier ibasso.



@paulindss Based on your description of what you're looking for I would be shocked if you were disappointed by the iBasso IT01. I know it's at the upper limit of your price range and there are other less expensive options that seem to be comparable; all I can say is I'm a very price sensitive consumer (always looking for the best bang for my buck!) and I've been extremely happy with my purchase. I try to buy Chi-Fi at discounted prices but I paid full price for them and to me, they're worth every penny.


----------



## paulindss

tomatosauce said:


> @paulindss Based on your description of what you're looking for I would be shocked if you were disappointed by the iBasso IT01. I know it's at the upper limit of your price range and there are other less expensive options that seem to be comparable; all I can say is I'm a very price sensitive consumer (always looking for the best bang for my buck!) and I've been extremely happy with my purchase. I try to buy Chi-Fi at discounted prices but I paid full price for them and to me, they're worth every penny.



Thx for the words buddy. I'll certainly take them into consideration on the Future when i decide What to do.


----------



## TLDRonin

tomatosauce said:


> Absolutely right! Definitely a bummer though to be fair, the Rose North Forest also has a non-removable cable. It's cool that Chi-Fi IEMs are increasingly moving to removable cables at this price point but I am still of the mindset that for $25-$30, it's something that I really appreciate but don't necessarily expect.


Not an IEM, but the **** PT15 uses mmcx cables at you can get it for $10!


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Not an IEM, but the **** PT15 uses mmcx cables at you can get it for $10!



Agreed. The cable alone is worth that.

And the PT15 (at least the v2 with the graphene driver and revised tuning) sounds great!


----------



## ilcanzese

finally my T2  at home  
first impressions ? good 
i've changed the earbuds with another pair and a little  push the bass frequency on my Cayin  
fast listening of many dsd  tracks ( norah jones, dire straits , bach  )  
with flac 320  is also good ........ to be continued


----------



## djmakemynight

cloud023 said:


> So Tin audio is hardly just a random chinese IEM manufacturer.
> 
> They are actually the same team from TTPOD - The team that was acquired by Alibaba and re-branded as Ali Planet. It was essentially Alibaba's music streaming arm before being shutdown in 2016.
> 
> ...



Now I understand why searching TIN audio in Taobao brings up TTPOD stuff. Mystery solved. Appreciate the information.


----------



## PacoBdn (May 1, 2018)

@paulindss,

Before buying anything, why do not you wait for the ZSR to arrive? I think they can be very close to what you're looking for. At their price level they are great. On the other hand, if you want a fun TFZ put your eyes on the Exclusive 5. Regarding the IT01 I agree that they are very good, but I am surprised that there is no talk here of the Fiio FH1. They are very close in sound, if not at the same level although slightly different, they are sooooo more comfortable and at least in my country they are cheaper. They do not have such a good cable, but it comes with 2, one balanced.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, when they were TTPOD, they used to make OEM for audio technica.

Well that is what the site say

And they are TIN HiFi...as the company name

But I think TinAudio sounds more classy than TinHiFi


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> King pro is extended and controlled king and is upgrade over T2



literally just tested the King and King Pro yesterday, I think the sound sigs are very different though? the Kings felt a bit too smooth for me, even if technically the King Pro is a bit better


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 1, 2018)

@B9Scrambler @mbwilson111 @Nymphonomaniac

And everybody on this thread




Actually everybody ear is made differently...

When a loudspeaker play music, the treble energy, and some upper mid energy is losts which is restored by our ear and received on our eardrum and then signal is sent to our brain.

But as all ear canal and pinae are not the same, some may get more treble and some may get less.(this causes peaks)

Eardrum, has stiffness which can be be considered as impedance and this impedance is for only some frequencies, making dips in frequency response.

Brain, well is a complex topic, it needs training and it get used to certain sound and make itself believe that this is natural...



Earphones and iem are way near canal and ear pinae or our external ear structure doesn't contribute anything and because of too much near to canal, treble energy is not reduced(even if tuned) creating peaks and unwanted dips on treble range.



That's why I suggest equalise any iem you get in your hand, listening to frequency tone samples and frequency pink noise samples.(every freq should same)


Once you create a perfect pink noise from an iem, listen to the music from eq profile.

It will make them more comfortable and longer listening with natural presentation...





But story doesn't end here at all.


The story actually starts here


You all would be thinking that if we create flat response for all our iem, they all will sound the ****ing same..

Hang with me everyone, and in the end of this article, you would be surprised.


Well all the transducers or driver are made differently. For example

If @mbwilson111 and @B9Scrambler gives an exam, score the same....this doesn't means they both are the same people(until or unless, they planned it).

They have different characterstic, different feelings etc.


 This is with driver, crossover etc.

Driver specs and characteristics can alter the decay, distortion which will make the sound still way more different than other by a big margin.

Crossover components will color the signal also.

JBL t100 sounds treble rough and sound magic sounds treble smooth after EQ


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well read it now


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Till then enjoy Rose BR7

Ultimate Rose


----------



## snip3r77

Zerohour88 said:


> literally just tested the King and King Pro yesterday, I think the sound sigs are very different though? the Kings felt a bit too smooth for me, even if technically the King Pro is a bit better


How does king compares to it01?


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 1, 2018)

Well king pro has more sub Bass and less mid Bass.

Mid are same but less resolving on king pro(just a little less) but due to lower mid bass it sounds neutral and with music.

Treble is airy and a little brighter than normal.


More extended and tuned

King(normal) is brighter and aggressive with bass punch and treble bite and sound huge.

IBasso is laid back and relaxed but with lot of agility


----------



## manukmanohar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Till then enjoy Rose BR7
> 
> Ultimate Rose



Didn't get you. You have gotten Rose BR7?


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 1, 2018)

manukmanohar said:


> Didn't get you. You have gotten Rose BR7?


No.....

Just let somebody buy and enjoy it...

Released recently..

And I don't have money on me ryt now..


But rose claims it to be more faster, perfect impulse from armature, coherent and a huge stage.

These guys are crazy and are using bigger caps and register to get more threshold limit, lower noise and and proper tuning control


----------



## Zerohour88

snip3r77 said:


> How does king compares to it01?



unfortunately they didn't have any Ibasso on demo. Hopefully they get them next along with the LZ models


----------



## manukmanohar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> No.....
> 
> Just let somebody buy and enjoy it...
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks for the clarifications. Hopefully, somebody would take the jump, and post their impressions. It is in my radar for sure 

Searched in taobao, and found there to be very short positive reviews/takes (very difficult to get any idea from that though)


----------



## Holypal

Emelya said:


> I'm afraid that you're wrong. I found the fresh review of SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 written in Chinese. This review is absolutely negative:
> https://www.ptt.cc/bbs/Headphone/M.1525075490.A.6C2.html



The review says SKC-CNT1 is on par with TFZ King. Anyway, quite disappointed.


----------



## rpeebles

Holypal said:


> Hiby R3 is a good option. Here is a review by audio123:
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/hiby-r3/#more-2097
> 
> It has Wi-Fi for Tital, Bluetooth, touch screen, and a balanced output. It's on kickstarter now.
> ...



Thank You for the very useful info - Much obliged !


----------



## vladstef

Probably not a good thread for this but I felt like sharing due to populatiry of T2. First cable I've ever made, bit wonky around mmcx connectors but preferoms wonderfully overall and looks stunning with T2, dare I say quite totl looking as a package.


----------



## ilcanzese

T2 power


----------



## paulindss

You know this hobby went wrong when you are going to get and S8 and the thing that you are antecipating the most is hearing the AKG iem to compare and share to your chi-fi in head-fi LOL.

No one cares about the phone...


----------



## Bartig (May 1, 2018)

So, I finally got these. Never before did a pair of IEM of mine need so much tip rolling. Now trying them with the foam of the T2.

*Edit*: The grey wide bore tips of the Yersen FEN2000 seem to liven the CM5 up. Bass is detailed, mids are brought forward in a good way.

*Edit 2*: The bass can get a little boomy. A true brother for the UiiSii HM7 it seems!

Seems like they have a fun sound! Will share impressions later!


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Never before did a pair of IEM of mine need so much tip rolling. Now trying them with the foam of the T2



I use medium Starlines on my Uiisii CM5


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> I use medium Starlines on my Uiisii CM5


Already tried these, of course, but I found the sound to be oddly mid centric with them. Discovering further...


----------



## kw8910

Saoshyant said:


> If Rose North is very bassy, what the heck kind of psychotic bass boosting am I doing that it feels kind of semi-balanced to my ears.



Are you using the double flange tips included? I didn't like the sound with those on, bass was weaker as I recall.


----------



## Saoshyant

kw8910 said:


> Are you using the double flange tips included? I didn't like the sound with those on, bass was weaker as I recall.



The standard tips are a little bassier, but we're not talking anything drastic in change.  Using same song, same dap, same volume, just a tip change, I really don't hear these as very bassy.  I know I'm a little bit of a basshead, but still.  I'm only doing about a 20 or so dB push with EQ, I know people doing much further.


----------



## kw8910

fair enough



Saoshyant said:


> The standard tips are a little bassier, but we're not talking anything drastic in change.  Using same song, same dap, same volume, just a tip change, I really don't hear these as very bassy.  I know I'm a little bit of a basshead, but still.  I'm only doing about a 20 or so dB push with EQ, I know people doing much further.


----------



## paulindss (May 1, 2018)

The only shortcoming of the cm5 is the recessed mids. Despite having a good tone, the vocals are distant. It worth to eq a bit. But, If you need a V-shaped iem. Let It be the cm5... plenty of sparkle and details flying throught that big soundstage.

I've been listening a lot to them.


----------



## TLDRonin

Saoshyant said:


> The standard tips are a little bassier, but we're not talking anything drastic in change.  Using same song, same dap, same volume, just a tip change, I really don't hear these as very bassy.  I know I'm a little bit of a basshead, but still.  I'm only doing about a 20 or so dB push with EQ, I know people doing much further.


You're EQing  bass up by 20db?? I don't go up or down by more than 3....


----------



## HungryPanda

20db...... dang


----------



## Saoshyant

Standardly for bass-oriented music like trip hop, and often with earbuds like Svara L.  Softer music usually doesn’t get any EQ.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> 20db...... dang



I know.  That would blow my head off.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Lol. You guys need to visit HBB's nutso basshead thread. A 20dB boost probably seems like a casual bump to the most hardcore over there.


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, hence why I’m only a light bass head if even that.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

First of all, the iem should be able to handle this much boost.


You have reduce all other freq by 20dB to achieve a clear boost.

I have destroyed many cheap earphones and iem by boosting bass, when I was bass head..


Perfect for trip hop and trance is 12dB on dominant freq and a slope slowly moving to mids, then mid and treble slope reduction.


And not straight forward boost


----------



## Saoshyant

Ok, try to keep in mind everyone has different tastes, so dictating a perfect eq boost for a genre won’t work.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Saoshyant said:


> Ok, try to keep in mind everyone has different tastes, so dictating a perfect eq boost for a genre won’t work.


No i mean, dominant single tone can destroy your iem

If you make a slope effect with Wider Q, iem will sustain.


And will have same effect.


----------



## riffrafff

Some DAPs lower the overall volume across the frequency range automagically when engaging EQ (I know the Cayin N3 does this).  This gives the amp more headroom, and reduces the likelihood of clipping (at the expense of the maximum volume level).  Basically doing what @dhruvmeena96 said.


----------



## kukkurovaca

If you're boosting mainly the subbass, +20 isn't as extreme in practice as it looks.


----------



## Saoshyant

It’s not like I’m doing +20 dB in the treble then grabbing a decent KZ IEM.


----------



## chinmie

TLDRonin said:


> You're EQing  bass up by 20db?? I don't go up or down by more than 3....



for the lowest sub bass that range is actually okay as long as the driver can stand up to it. but try 20 db boost on the mids, and it would blow the eardrums away


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> You know this hobby went wrong when you are going to get and S8 and the thing that you are antecipating the most is hearing the AKG iem to compare and share to your chi-fi in head-fi LOL.
> 
> No one cares about the phone...



that "AKG" ia not very good. i have it and never want to use it


----------



## HungryPanda

I wouldn't even give the AKG away to anyone, I would have to give them something better


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> that "AKG" ia not very good. i have it and never want to use it





HungryPanda said:


> I wouldn't even give the AKG away to anyone, I would have to give them something better



Funny, i played like, five tracks on them and find it very good. Musical and resolving, really.


----------



## vladstef

Are we seriously talking about +20dB of software based boost? Pair that with a bunch of 64kbps tripple recompressed files from youtube and you've got yourself a delightful evening of pure satisafaction and musical bliss.

On a serious note, please stop abusing equalizers. When properly done, they might help a tiny bit in some particular cases or tune something slightly towards your prefered tonality and that's about it.


----------



## chinmie

paulindss said:


> Funny, i played like, five tracks on them and find it very good. Musical and resolving, really.



my rule of thumb: if listening to something at moderate volume still gives me fatigue or ringing in my ears, then there is something wrong with the tuning and i won't use them anymore. my wife tried to use it as her going to sleep iems, i took it away and gave her my Einsear T2 instead

a good tuned earphones should not give ringing ears when set to conversation level volume.


----------



## paulindss

chinmie said:


> my rule of thumb: if listening to something at moderate volume still gives me fatigue or ringing in my ears, then there is something wrong with the tuning and i won't use them anymore. my wife tried to use it as her going to sleep iems, i took it away and gave her my Einsear T2 instead
> 
> a good tuned earphones should not give ringing ears when set to conversation level volume.



Hm... I can see that they have a hint of brightness. Not at all in the levels of emi ci-880 tought. I can see what you mean by fatiguing. But it appeared to me so far only in "Soldier boys and jesus freaks - noel gallagher high flying birds" that abuses on cymbals and metals.  I am still finding them a interesting iem.


----------



## GrassFed

Uiisii CM5 wins this thread for now folks  A little tricky for me to get good seal with it, but finally learned to insert soft silicone tips properly. Clarity and sound stage are fantastic. Bass is probably the best among my IEMs. Crazy value for your money here. Doesn't isolate as well as the cylinder shaped ones though, but still provides enough noise reduction for me to use on BART train, which is ridiculously noisy.
I'm trying Uiisii E6 next. All these chi-fi gems gave me the impression it's not possible to find bad IEMs any more


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I just wanted to protect your gems(iem I mean), your eardrum and your headphone amp(dap or phone).

You can do whatever you want to do....

Why do i even care.....


But if you really wanna do a boost on 20dB.

Download radsone music player and boost 20dB there, it will dynamically set volume, amplification and DAC load accordingly.


----------



## Slater (May 1, 2018)

Bartig said:


> So, I finally got these. Never before did a pair of IEM of mine need so much tip rolling. Now trying them with the foam of the T2.
> 
> *Edit*: The grey wide bore tips of the Yersen FEN2000 seem to liven the CM5 up. Bass is detailed, mids are brought forward in a good way.
> 
> ...



They are one of (if not the most) tip-sensitive IEMs I own.

When you find the magic pairing, though, they are well worth the effort.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> that "AKG" ia not very good. i have it and never want to use it





HungryPanda said:


> I wouldn't even give the AKG away to anyone, I would have to give them something better



Granted, they aren't TOTL killers by any stretch, but keep in mind they are a *heavily* counterfeited IEM. I've tried to order it a few times now, including from sellers that swear they are "100% genuine", and they turned out to be fake (the cheap sound is a dead giveaway).

I gave up after trying a number of times. It seemed like the only way to be guaranteed genuines, is to get them with a factory sealed S8.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Granted, they aren't TOTL killers by any stretch, but keep in mind they are a *heavily* counterfeited IEM. I've tried to order it a few times now, including from sellers that swear they are "100% genuine", and they turned out to be fake (the cheap sound is a dead giveaway).
> 
> I gave up after trying a number of times. It seemed like the only way to be guaranteed genuines, is to get them with a factory sealed S8.



I got them from my wife's Note 8, bought in Samsung store, opened fresh from the sealed box, so it should be the original..but the sound is thin and treble-y, much like what people describe the counterfeit ones 

So even the original seems to have different sound signatures


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Those were not made by akg, tuning of prototype was done by them

Samsung manufacture those iem.....


This is what the store manager told me


----------



## audionab

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Those were not made by akg, tuning of prototype was done by them
> 
> Samsung manufacture those iem.....
> 
> ...



If one reads the description well on the box or website it says:
Samsung earphones tuned by AKG 
or maybe AKG tuned samsung headphones


----------



## SilverLodestar

So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so. 

Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it. 

I think they’re fairly bassy, at least according to what I’ve been listening to lately. They definitely have *lots* of mid-bass, which I really don’t like (sub-bass emphasis> mid-bass emphasis). I feel like the mid-bass bleeds into the toned-down lower mids. Sub-bass isn’t really all that great and doesn’t have that nice rumble that I sometimes enjoy. Overall, I don’t care for the bass much and it’s not my cup of tea. Now for the midrange...

The midrange is okay with songs that aren’t too demanding of it. While listening to something soft and demanding of a good lower-midrange, such as Somebody’s Baby by Jon Foreman, vocals felt subdued and very muffled, like the lower mids were smothered in a pillow. The upper midrange though, I’d argue is quite strident and prone to harshness at mid-to-high volumes. Vocals on Good Riddance by Green Day sounded thin and bordering harsh on multiple occasions. In terms of instrument presentation, they just aren’t good, not for something so recently hyped. Electric guitars, such as in Learn to Fly by Foo Fighters feel absolutely abrasive at slightly higher volumes. Any lower of a volume, and everything feels distant and pathetic. The midrange on these is horrid. I can only listen to a few songs without wincing or turning the volume all the way down. 

As for the treble, it’s really nothing special at all. In fact, it’s splashy and abrasive as well. The Rose North Forest has a problem with an over-emphasized upper-midrange and lower-treble. I hate these kinds of spikes, since I’m moderately sensitive to anything around 5-8k Hz. These are certainly not for the treble sensitive. Upper-treble seems decent though. It extends decently and feels somewhat natural. That’s all I have to say about it though. I’ve heard much better at this price range. 

Soundstage and layering are kinda bad... it feels compressed and small, with not much in terms of depth. It does have good width though, for what it’s worth. I don’t see how these could ever sound “holographic” to anyone. 

Also, if anyone asks for my source(s), I’ve tried these on my iPhone X > AAW Accessport DAC, my MacBook Pro, my iPod Nano 3G, and my old iPhone 6s with very little in terms of quality. I’ve also done quite a bit of tip rolling (i.e. Starline, foams, wide and narrow bore eartips, etc, etc.). I can’t seem to make these sound decent. 

Sorry for the long and harsh review. I feel like IEMs should be criticized honestly without any sugar coating, especially the ones that get hyped early on. My poor wallet cries still, but there are so many more Chi-if IEMs to explore! Onward!


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> They are one of (if not the most) tip-sensitive IEMs I own.
> 
> When you find the magic pairing, though, they are well worth the effort.


The FEN2000 tips are the best so far, but make the bass boomy. So I’ll be trying some more. Any tips (hehe) are welcome. 



SilverLodestar said:


> So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so.
> 
> Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it.
> 
> ...


Wow, impressions on these went from they’re fantastic to mediocre to... yours. I’ll be getting mine soon...


----------



## SilverLodestar

Bartig said:


> Wow, impressions on these went from they’re fantastic to mediocre to... yours. I’ll be getting mine soon...


Yep, I definitely feel like the Debbie downer here haha. 

Oh yeah, I also forgot to mention that the Rose NF have some pretty bad driver flex for me, so that’s something to be cautious of.


----------



## chinmie

SilverLodestar said:


> So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so.
> 
> Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it.
> 
> ...



on behalf of my wallet, i want to say thank you


----------



## CYoung234

mbwilson111 said:


> I use medium Starlines on my Uiisii CM5



I am using Tennmak Whirlwinds on mine, and they sound great. Only problem for me is that the CM5 is a very tight fit in my ears. I have to make sure they are adjusted correctly, and I have more trouble with the right earpiece than the left. But, once I get a good seal...


----------



## trumpethead

Bartig said:


> So, I finally got these. Never before did a pair of IEM of mine need so much tip rolling. Now trying them with the foam of the T2.
> 
> *Edit*: The grey wide bore tips of the Yersen FEN2000 seem to liven the CM5 up. Bass is detailed, mids are brought forward in a good way.
> 
> ...



The large stock silicones did the trick for me.


----------



## audionab

SilverLodestar said:


> So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so.
> 
> Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it.
> 
> ...



did you try equalizing them?
i also did find that 4k-9k frequency range strong but not piercing sharp.
Bass becomes good when equalized(i previously had xb30ex).


----------



## BraXzy

Really disappointed.. my TinAudio T2's are already starting to have problems. I'm assuming the wire is faulty in some way because slight movement of the cable causes my right channel to cut out / break up. Going to see if I can get a replacement or something but it doesn't give me confidence for the build quality.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

SilverLodestar said:


> So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so.
> 
> Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it.
> 
> ...




Issues on 4k and 8k

Mids are very upfront presentation

Treble is good and extended.

Just neutralise it, it goes very well with eq....better than many iem

It was giving me bass on notification of Facebook.


Well, the posted graph is correct, but due to higher volume, decay happens somewhere in treble and harmonically mids.


Lower the volume, the mid bass and resonant treble....or seal the hole at back to reduce bass and then reduce 4k and 8k.


It goes very deep and technically I pass it with flying grades.

Without eq, it was able to tell me instruments in Desir by grandella and after eq, it made the sound go wall less.

Pure bliss soundscape


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Issues on 4k and 8k
> 
> Mids are very upfront presentation
> 
> ...


Haha, you buy an IEM, change everything you can about the sound signature and THEN praise it. I'll keep it in mind the next time.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 2, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Haha, you buy an IEM, change everything you can about the sound signature and THEN praise it. I'll keep it in mind the next time.


You have to bro....

My article explains well...

And all iem still sound different even after proper eq...

I mean your own ear response curve, even if you eq it like that, technicality still matter.

Rose went very good with EQ....


And even without eq, mids are just too upfront with females vocal being sharper..

And bass decay makes it sound a little off.

Its a balanced aggressive presentation.


You have to tone down mid bass and some treble resonance...

It sounded so good, ask @audionab 


Lil dicky Friday Chris brown song gave him goosebumps after EQ...

Without eq.

It still sounded Better than aurora and 

Let me down from Korean odyssey and goblin most sounded amazing.


Some song got congested(desir) but not like KZ zsr or zs6 level of incoherent congestion.

W shape response to me.

Boosted mid bass and bass, the a dip, followed with mids, then 2k slight dip and very good presented boosted treble.


----------



## rpeebles

Very interesting this Eq solution.

Can some members suggest the best Equalizer programs -ideally for Iphone 7 - and/or Equalizer hardwares ?

Can some Equalizer programs work directly with Tidal or Spotify.

Thanks for your help...and understanding...sorry newby...learning !


----------



## thejoker13

Adide said:


> If you are looking for a smartphone replacement as well then look into LG V30 (or V20 as a cheaper option). If your budget can accomodate it take the V30 flagship which has better battery life and people say it's more polished and what V20 should have been in the first place.
> 
> Both have audiophile grade Sabre quad DAC and hifi amp. Streaming services at best and naturally fluid interface common to smartphones, best compatibility with Playstore apps, Bluetooth, smartcard and so on.
> 
> There's a dedicated thread for it, check it out. Some people say is that good that they are ditching their mid tier daps for it.


+1 on the V20 (or V30) recommendation. I I travel long distances for work every week so portability is a must. I LOVE the convenience of only having one semi small device as my setup. I know the V20 isn't small, but it's smaller and easier to transport than a stacked dad/dap. I love the V20 for many reasons, but one large reason is because of the removable battery. I bought an upgrade 10,800 mah battery for it and can easily get 2 days of heavy use before needing a charge.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 2, 2018)

rpeebles said:


> Very interesting this Eq solution.
> 
> Can some members suggest the best Equalizer programs -ideally for Iphone 7 - and/or Equalizer hardwares ?
> 
> ...



Technically, it is not possible as in iOS, every app is running like a sandbox and is not allowed to access any stuff or apps  outside its own boundary.

So no equaliser equivalent....all iOS suffer with this. Your phone can't be equalised for all app.


You can buy onkyo HF player and try making good profiles and listen to some amazing songs in it.


Well, this may help you


----------



## rpeebles

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Technically, it is not possible as in iOS, every app is running like a sandbox and is not allowed to access any stuff or apps  outside its own boundary.
> 
> So no equaliser equivalent....all iOS suffer with this. Your phone can't be equalised for all app.
> 
> ...



Thank you ! Disappointing about this IOS limitation ! Does that mean one has to download the songs and use them from the hard drive ? 

Will have a look at the Onkyo HF player. Thanks once again.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

rpeebles said:


> Thank you ! Disappointing about this IOS limitation ! Does that mean one has to download the songs and use them from the hard drive ?
> 
> Will have a look at the Onkyo HF player. Thanks once again.


Yes


----------



## camikeva

SilverLodestar said:


> So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so.
> 
> Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it.
> 
> ...





I've had my North Stars for about a week, and I would pretty much agree with the above. Mids are overdone, to the point of vocals sounding strident or grainy.  I think mid-bass is overdone as well.  The thing I was really looking for was the "holographic effect" in the sound stage that others had mentioned.  I didn't experience it.  I do have other iem's where I do hear that holographic effect (ATH CKR9LTD, for example).  I just don't find anything about these that would bring me back.  They are not "bad", and they do some things well, but I just don't think they  are "hype worthy".


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 2, 2018)

camikeva said:


> I've had my North Stars for about a week, and I would pretty much agree with the above. Mids are overdone, to the point of vocals sounding strident or grainy.  I think mid-bass is overdone as well.  The thing I was really looking for was the "holographic effect" in the sound stage that others had mentioned.  I didn't experience it.  I do have other iem's where I do hear that holographic effect (ATH CKR9LTD, for example).  I just don't find anything about these that would bring me back.  They are not "bad", and they do some things well, but I just don't think they  are "hype worthy".


Ckr9ltd

Lol...bro what are you comparing north forest to.

They are different league all together.


People have bass issue with north forest may seal the back port.

Yes mids are forward but they sound tall, wide and deep(not that much)...but yeah.



@audionab rose north forest was able to produce rumble on Facebook notification on 50% volume


Lol

I agree with layering issue though...


But they worked amazing after solid EQ, better than all single driver iem(except iBasso)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, apple guys think their inbuilt DAC is amazing....but it is not


It is very bad(though it doesn't produce noise) it warms the sound  unnecessarily....

Rose may sound bad due to that too.


I use ESS 9018k2m and they sound amazing there...


In my smartphone


Hahahahhaha lol


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 2, 2018)

Well, on and under 100$

I love

IBasso it01
TFZ king
TFZ series 4
Ety mc5
Fiio F9 pro(discount)
Beyerdynamic Byron

Rose aurora(good bass and not glaring mids like north forest, but it is slower and have pressure build up)

TinAudio T2
Zhiyin z5000
NiceHCK bro
KZ zs10
Trn v20
KZ zsr
Rose north forest


----------



## chinmie

as strange as you might feel about it, i actually appreciate @dhruvmeena96 reason to EQ every iems to suit his specific need..that in a way eliminating sound signature variable and focus more on technicalities.
i myself rarely EQ, with only boosting sub bass on a very rare occasion, but that's just me (mostly because I'm lazy and had enough of EQing when i record and mix), so i focus more on finding earphones with sound signature that suits me right out of the box.

keep doing what you're doing man


----------



## SilverLodestar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Issues on 4k and 8k
> 
> Mids are very upfront presentation
> 
> ...


I feel like an IEM should stand on it’s own without the crutch of heavy EQ-ing. Even then, an equalizer can only do so much; technical ability cannot be improved via equalization. I also don’t have the ability to use a system-wide EQ on my iPhone, plus I like using my earphones for gaming and on different sources every now and then.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

*Highs*: Are naturally extended without sounding sibilant or harsh as they sound like they belong in the song, some high pitch sounds may surprise you on higher volumes but are not piercing. One thing to note is the dip in the 10khz area that prevents cymbal crashes to bloom and may sound rolled off. There is body and a good amount of clarity in the treble area that is not fatiguing and fun to listen to.


Audioboko review on north forest....

Weird treble behaviour


----------



## SilverLodestar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, apple guys think their inbuilt DAC is amazing....but it is not
> 
> 
> It is very bad(though it doesn't produce noise) it warms the sound  unnecessarily....
> ...


Apple actually makes pretty good DACs in their devices. To say it’s “very bad” is kind of inaccurate. Albeit, they’re not the best, but not bad by any means. 

I kinda plan on getting a separate DAP so I can get a “good” source. The Hiby R3 and Shanling M0 look promising so far.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> as strange as you might feel about it, i actually appreciate @dhruvmeena96 reason to EQ every iems to suit his specific need..that in a way eliminating sound signature variable and focus more on technicalities.
> i myself rarely EQ, with only boosting sub bass on a very rare occasion, but that's just me (mostly because I'm lazy and had enough of EQing when i record and mix), so i focus more on finding earphones with sound signature that suits me right out of the box.
> 
> keep doing what you're doing man




I mention to remove ear resonance and listen to what iem is really like..

And less injure your eardrums.


But its okay


And yup, you won't be able to find one that suits you for ever of your life, that's because nothing will really sound perfectly natural to your brain, creating the curiosity to buy more and more.

I wanted to eliminate the competition here for now, focus on what actually sounds better and make your head and ear hurt less.

North forest needs a pink noise burn though(forgot to mention+ I don't believe in burn)

And, its the ear and brain in the end.

North forest may not sound holographic to many, because they have better iem and due to eardrum too...


But they do sound spacious to me..

They barely passed desir on 70% volume(no 100%, it gets congested) and is good on layering from my point


----------



## dhruvmeena96

SilverLodestar said:


> Apple actually makes pretty good DACs in their devices. To say it’s “very bad” is kind of inaccurate. Albeit, they’re not the best, but not bad by any means.
> 
> I kinda plan on getting a separate DAP so I can get a “good” source. The Hiby R3 and Shanling M0 look promising so far.




I meant they color sound...technically the are very very good(no hissing) and good dynamics.


By the way, start watching stiens gate zero.....man that anime is lit.

Awesome


----------



## kp1821

camikeva said:


> I've had my North Stars for about a week, and I would pretty much agree with the above. Mids are overdone, to the point of vocals sounding strident or grainy.  I think mid-bass is overdone as well.  The thing I was really looking for was the "holographic effect" in the sound stage that others had mentioned.  I didn't experience it.  I do have other iem's where I do hear that holographic effect (ATH CKR9LTD, for example).  I just don't find anything about these that would bring me back.  They are not "bad", and they do some things well, but I just don't think they  are "hype worthy".


Well i like the mids ...Sound w shaped  to me... Totally agree about all the rest .... Nothing special and that holographic effect is more of claustrophobic one so i will bench them... On the positives they seem to be non fatiguing...


dhruvmeena96 said:


> *Highs*: Are naturally extended without sounding sibilant or harsh as they sound like they belong in the song, some high pitch sounds may surprise you on higher volumes but are not piercing. One thing to note is the dip in the 10khz area that prevents cymbal crashes to bloom and may sound rolled off. There is body and a good amount of clarity in the treble area that is not fatiguing and fun to listen to.
> 
> 
> Audioboko review on north forest...





dhruvmeena96 said:


> *Highs*: Are naturally extended without sounding sibilant or harsh as they sound like they belong in the song, some high pitch sounds may surprise you on higher volumes but are not piercing. One thing to note is the dip in the 10khz area that prevents cymbal crashes to bloom and may sound rolled off. There is body and a good amount of clarity in the treble area that is not fatiguing and fun to listen to.
> 
> 
> Audioboko review on north forest....
> ...


I agree with the above. This is the part that I like. Forward mids  upfront vocals and the described highs...the problem to me is their claustrophobic effect that you like lol...


----------



## SilverLodestar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I meant they color sound...technically the are very very good(no hissing) and good dynamics.
> 
> 
> By the way, start watching stiens gate zero.....man that anime is lit.
> ...


Surprisingly enough, they don’t color the sound too much, at least compared to the LG V30’s DAC and my long-deceased Topping NX2s DAC. 

I’m extremely excited for S;G Zero. I’m just waiting for the dub to air lol.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kp1821 said:


> Well i like the mids ...Sound w shaped  to me... Totally agree about all the rest .... Nothing special and that holographic effect is more of claustrophobic one so i will bench them... On the positives they seem to be non fatiguing...
> 
> 
> I agree with the above. This is the part that I like. Forward mids  upfront vocals and the described highs...the problem to me is their claustrophobic effect that you like lol...


LoL


----------



## dhruvmeena96

SilverLodestar said:


> Surprisingly enough, they don’t color the sound too much, at least compared to the LG V30’s DAC and my long-deceased Topping NX2s DAC.
> 
> I’m extremely excited for S;G Zero. I’m just waiting for the dub to air lol.


Dub people don't respect anime......


I am doing a petition for anti dub.....

Sub's for life

LoL

SG zero is crazy amazing....opening video will give you goosebumps


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 2, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> So I received my Rose North Forest almost a week ago from Penon and I’ve been testing songs on them for maybe a couple hours or so.
> 
> Overall, I think they’re...meh. Just meh. Something is definitely off with its tonality and I’m not too fond of it.
> 
> ...



yeah, wished I read your impressions first. Pretty much what I felt at first listen too. And since I rarely EQ due to using them on both phone and PC, its a bit saddening. But I did wanted a Rose IEM to see what their sound is like, so no biggie.

Gonna put them on the burner and see if the sound opens up (since I do wonder where the holographic sound gone to, soundstage felt a bit weird to me, might need more tip-rolling once burn-in is done)

EDIT: Though it may seems like I'm selling the RNF short, they are actually very good for what they cost. The soundstage/imaging takes a bit of getting used to, but once you tune that out (and the song doesn't have the occasional treble spike that pierces your ear), a solid performer for mids/vocals. About the bass, using spiral dots to tame it a bit, so you can get it to have more impact if you want to (the starlines don't do it for me)


----------



## Bartig

NEW TOYS FINALLY CAME IN


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 2, 2018)

Bartig said:


> NEW TOYS FINALLY CAME IN



wait, are you me in a parallel universe?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Zerohour88 said:


> wait, are you me in a parallel universe?


Metaphysical realm


----------



## dhruvmeena96

How is ds1 guys


----------



## audionab

Zerohour88 said:


> yeah, wished I read your impressions first. Pretty much what I felt at first listen too. And since I rarely EQ due to using them on both phone and PC, its a bit saddening. But I did wanted a Rose IEM to see what their sound is like, so no biggie.
> 
> Gonna put them on the burner and see if the sound opens up (since I do wonder where the holographic sound gone to, soundstage felt a bit weird to me, might need more tip-rolling once burn-in is done)



which track you using for burn in?


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> How is ds1 guys


Testing and comparing


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, apple guys think their inbuilt DAC is amazing....but it is not
> 
> l



"...As expected, the analog audio output of the iPhone 5S is extraordinarily good. Apple has more smart people and more resources than any other audio company on the planet, so as we see when it comes to audio engineering, the iPhone easily outdoes many so-called "audiophile" products..."

From: https://kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5s-audio-quality.htm

I second this. My iPhone 5S and dragonfly dac/amp are frequently sonically almost not distinguishable...they are mainly with iems that are sensitive to output impedance.


----------



## rpeebles

The Hiby R3 and Shanling M0 look promising so far.


SilverLodestar said:


> Apple actually makes pretty good DACs in their devices. To say it’s “very bad” is kind of inaccurate. Albeit, they’re not the best, but not bad by any means.
> 
> I kinda plan on getting a separate DAP so I can get a “good” source. The Hiby R3 and Shanling M0 look promising so far.



Interesting...Can the Shanling M0 be used for streaming Tidal or Spotify ? Thanks


----------



## paulindss (May 2, 2018)

[QUOT
Testing and comparing [/QUOTE]

Lol the only one in that picture i don't have is the north forest. Your impressions will help me measure the value of them.



paulindss said:


> You know this hobby went wrong when you are going to get and S8 and the thing that you are antecipating the most is hearing the AKG iem to compare and share to your chi-fi in head-fi LOL.
> 
> No one cares about the phone...



*Off topic: *anyone here has or have heard the galaxy s8 ? I am unhappy with the sound output so far. My xiaomi mi5 have way more volume and bass. The s8 seems flat in a negative way. Making the sound almost mid centric and not very musical. Have i been spoiled with warm sources ? My galaxy has exynos and aparently a good cirrus logic dac that reproduces 32bit audio. But the sound is.... Meh.

My habit always has been use the smartphone as my first source. The info around the internet is difuse about the impressions on sound.


----------



## stryed (May 2, 2018)

Hello all,

Could anyone compare the Rose North FOrest with the Swing IE800, yensen FEN 2000 or others that I have in that price range? I'm still waiting to get it and am expecting the worst now...Should have maybe ordered another Yensen or Swing.

For some reason Aliexpress Penaudio can't track and seems like it still hasn't been sent since the 25th of April


----------



## SilverLodestar

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Dub people don't respect anime......
> 
> 
> I am doing a petition for anti dub.....
> ...


Hey now, the Steins;Gate English dub is top tier ;P


----------



## HungryPanda

Just had a listen to Swing IE800, Yersen FEN 2000 and Rose North Forest. Bass, Swing IE800 is quite elevated but a bit loose, Fen 2000 is more controlled but not as powerful, North Forest bass is more like Swings but goes deeper. Mids, Swing IE800 has recessed mids, Fen has slightly recessed mids, North Forest has really good mids in balance with bass and highs. Highs, Swing IE800 is a bit on the crispy side, Fen 2000 has slightly rolled off highs so rather pleasant, North Forest has highs more like the Swing IE800. North Forest sound livelier than the other two


----------



## HungryPanda

Used this track to compare all three:


----------



## SilverLodestar

stryed said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone compare the Rose North FOrest with the Swing IE800, yensen FEN 2000 or others that I have in that price range? I'm still waiting to get it and am expecting the worst now...Should have maybe ordered another Yensen or Swing.
> 
> For some reason Aliexpress Penaudio can't track and seems like it still hasn't been sent since the 25th of April


Out of all those, I think the Swing IE800 are the best (they’re also the cheapest at only around $12-13). As per my impressions on the Rose NF, they’re not my favorite at all and aren’t nearly as good as the IE800. I don’t have either on me so I can’t really make too many comparisons. But from what I remember, the IE800 have much better resolution, a more controlled/less strident midrange, and a better quality sub-bass. I’m still waiting for my new FEN-2000 to come in so I can replace my defective pair.


----------



## darkdoorway

lordaine said:


> I was searching in ali then I came across: Baseus H07
> 
> Certified Hi-Res Audio at $8: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bas...6c7e-45c6-9b34-5a97122e676c&priceBeautifyAB=0
> 
> Reviews: http://www.gizguide.com/2017/12/baseus-encok-h07-review.html



OK. Just got this. Wasn't expecting much for £5...but it had the Japan Audio Society Hi Res certification, so I figured what the hey. Initial impressions....pretty impressive detail, and actually detailed bass and mids. No sibliant behaviour.. so far have compared it to a gr04 and prefer the h07. Will try against other kit.

Recommended other people interested give this a try.


----------



## Slater

BraXzy said:


> Really disappointed.. my TinAudio T2's are already starting to have problems. I'm assuming the wire is faulty in some way because slight movement of the cable causes my right channel to cut out / break up. Going to see if I can get a replacement or something but it doesn't give me confidence for the build quality.



Isn't the fix for that to slightly tweak a little clip or ring in the MMCX connector? I've seen it mentioned numerous times.


----------



## HungryPanda

My preference depends on mood, Yersen Fen 2000 most, then Rose North Forest and Swing IE800 coming in last


----------



## Slater

darkdoorway said:


> OK. Just got this. Wasn't expecting much for £5...but it had the Japan Audio Society Hi Res certification, so I figured what the hey. Initial impressions....pretty impressive detail, and actually detailed bass and mids. No sibliant behaviour.. so far have compared it to a gr04 and prefer the h07. Will try against other kit.
> 
> Recommended other people interested give this a try.



Most of the Baseus audio stuff I've heard has been very average. I do have a Baseus magnet mount for my car that I love.

I really like the idea that they spent time dampening the IEM shell. I think that is the exact reason you mentioned "_impressive detail, and actually detailed bass and mids._"

Dampening full size headphones can often have a dramatic improvement, and I myself have been experimenting with dampening the shells of IEMs with good results.

I guess for the low cost, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> "...As expected, the analog audio output of the iPhone 5S is extraordinarily good. Apple has more smart people and more resources than any other audio company on the planet, so as we see when it comes to audio engineering, the iPhone easily outdoes many so-called "audiophile" products..."
> 
> From: https://kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5s-audio-quality.htm
> 
> I second this. My iPhone 5S and dragonfly dac/amp are frequently sonically almost not distinguishable...they are mainly with iems that are sensitive to output impedance.



I'll agree with this too. The sound on the 5S is noticeably better than my iPod Nanos, Classic, and Touch.


----------



## BraXzy

Slater said:


> Isn't the fix for that to slightly tweak a little clip or ring in the MMCX connector? I've seen it mentioned numerous times.



This is my first foray into IEM's, I wasn't even familiar with the "MMCX" acronym till I googled the issue today. Anyone have a link to this fix?


----------



## lucasbrea

Is yenzen FEN 2000 better than tiny audio 2?  Musicaly speaking for a diverse genres of music


----------



## Otto Motor

stryed said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone compare the Rose North FOrest with the Swing IE800, yensen FEN 2000 or others that I have in that price range? I'm still waiting to get it and am expecting the worst now...Should have maybe ordered another Yensen or Swing.
> 
> For some reason Aliexpress Penaudio can't track and seems like it still hasn't been sent since the 25th of April


Swing ie800? My first review:


----------



## HungryPanda

lucasbrea said:


> Is yenzen FEN 2000 better than tiny audio 2?  Musicaly speaking for a diverse genres of music


 I have both and like them both equally, it would be a hard call to say one is better than the other, both are built well, have good cables and sound great.


----------



## Bartig (May 2, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Testing and comparing


So, tested and compared new and known stuff. I compared the BGVP DS1, Rose North Forest, UiiSii CM5, KZ ZS10, TinAudio T2 and KZ ZSR the last hours. My impressions so far:

*ROSE NORTH FOREST*
After the harsh comments it's been given here, I initially thought it sounded surprisingly good. Lively, and capable of a nice arrange of genres. The soundstage too, is great. However: the highs are a bit too piercing for me, the cable is noisy and I have serious doubts about the build quality. I can still see the glue rests on the earpieces and the logo's don't align at all. Worse; I found some songs to sound artificial on these. Like the drums on Dave Bruebecks Take Five for example. I wouldn't recommend the North Forest.

*UIISII CM5*
Capable of driving almost all genres, has a sound signature to really listen to or listen to in the background and doesn't do anything _really_ bad. Still, it doesn't excel either. The bass, mids, highs, placement and soundstage: they're all _pretty_ good. If you're looking for a great allrounder under 20 euros, I'd still suggest the KZ ZSR and TRN V20.

*BGVP DS1*
Without a doubt, the best of the newcomers. Delivers a fine bass, detailed mids and the placement and soundstage are both great. Still, I wish I'd like them even better. The highs are heavily rolled off, to a level some tracks even sound a bit distant - like Bliss from Muse. What's up with that? In other songs, the somewhat smooth, warm and detailed signature turns out great. Listening to Diana Krall's Temptation is awesome, for example. I see myself listening to these at work and for long periods of time.


----------



## bsoplinger (May 2, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I have both and like them both equally, it would be a hard call to say one is better than the other, both are built well, have good cables and sound great.


Ditto. The Yersen FEN-2000 are about half the price of the TIN Audio T2 if you get it with a cable (and then the FEN-2000 have 2 cables, 1 for wearing cable down and the other for over ear). I prefer the FEN-2000 simply because I have an easier time fitting them well. I find with the T2 that I have to be careful to get enough of a seal to get a reasonable amount of bass but not have the highs and mids end up muffled. Way too easy for me to get the T2 to sound like they have a 800 Hz high pass filter. I feel that the T2 has a bit deeper sub bass and slightly better control of bass and sub bass but at the cost to me of needing 5 or so minutes of initial fiddling to get the fit correct. My personal feeling is that the bass just works better as part of the sonic landscape of the FEN-2000 even though it is a hybrid than that of the T2.


----------



## HungryPanda

I do find the Yersen Fen 2000 more comfortable than the Tin Audio T2


----------



## audionab

i have a question regarding rose north forest
i see a tiny hole on each side which seems to increase the bass covering it decreases the bass
does those holes make these iems semi-open back?


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

dhruvmeena96 said:


> LoL....
> 
> Go hear gaboon ebony and get your mind blown....these are pitch black wood and it doesn't have any overtone.....complete fundamental tone coming from driver....
> 
> It will seriously change the sound for good as plastic, acrylic and metal have overtone and resonance....this thing has practically none



which IEM is made of that gaboon ebony?
Thanks,
.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Isn't the fix for that to slightly tweak a little clip or ring in the MMCX connector? I've seen it mentioned numerous times.





BraXzy said:


> This is my first foray into IEM's, I wasn't even familiar with the "MMCX" acronym till I googled the issue today. Anyone have a link to this fix?



Using a small flat-blade screwdriver, or a sharp pocket knife - spread the floating GND ring on the MMCX plug, a small amount.
.
Or, reterminate the earphone wires with MMCX connectors that use a split GND, like these from AreYourShop on AliExpress - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Are...-MMCX-UM60-UE900-SE535-SE215/32764760422.html
.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> "...As expected, the analog audio output of the iPhone 5S is extraordinarily good. Apple has more smart people and more resources than any other audio company on the planet, so as we see when it comes to audio engineering, the iPhone easily outdoes many so-called "audiophile" products..."
> 
> From: https://kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5s-audio-quality.htm
> 
> I second this. My iPhone 5S and dragonfly dac/amp are frequently sonically almost not distinguishable...they are mainly with iems that are sensitive to output impedance.



have you tried the dragonfly Red?


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> *UIISII CM5*
> Capable of driving almost all genres, has a sound signature to really listen to or listen to in the background and doesn't do anything _really_ bad. Still, it doesn't excel either. The bass, mids, highs, placement and soundstage: they're all _pretty_ good.



That's the great thing about the CM5 - it's like the meat and potatoes/swiss army knife of IEMs. It will play anything you throw at it, on pretty much any source, and sound pretty good (good enough to please *most people*). Sure, there are better IEMs out there, but for $10-$12 you will be hard pressed to find one at the same price. At $20, there's just too much competition.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> which IEM is made of that gaboon ebony?
> Thanks,
> .


None.....I was talking about wood characterstics


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 2, 2018)

audionab said:


> i have a question regarding rose north forest
> i see a tiny hole on each side which seems to increase the bass covering it decreases the bass
> does those holes make these iems semi-open back?


Yes, it will reduce bass and some glaring treble if you close the vent.

It is not open back design but a pressure exchange design which make the bass go deeper even after pretty good mids.




Bartig said:


> So, tested and compared new and known stuff. I compared the BGVP DS1, Rose North Forest, UiiSii CM5, KZ ZS10, TinAudio T2 and KZ ZSR the last hours. My impressions so far:
> 
> *ROSE NORTH FOREST*
> After the harsh comments it's been given here, I initially thought it sounded surprisingly good. Lively, and capable of a nice arrange of genres. The soundstage too, is great. However: the highs are a bit too piercing for me, the cable is noisy and I have serious doubts about the build quality. I can still see the glue rests on the earpieces and the logo's don't align at all. Worse; I found some songs to sound artificial on these. Like the drums on Dave Bruebecks Take Five for example. I wouldn't recommend the North Forest.
> ...



North forest do sound artificial due to that treble and Sony MDR 7550 sounds the same too.... That is due to drum harmonics that are lying in treble are boosted.




Plus boosted mids are not everyone cup of tea and sounds weird with super extended slamming bass.

Well, build quality is OK and not that great, but overall construction seems good if taken good care.


Well ear subjectivity.

Some feel it is good, some feel it is bad, some enjoy the change, some don't..


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Rose aurora frequency graph


Now you may please compare north forest to it


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> So, tested and compared new and known stuff. I compared the BGVP DS1, Rose North Forest, UiiSii CM5, KZ ZS10, TinAudio T2 and KZ ZSR the last hours. My impressions so far:
> 
> *ROSE NORTH FOREST*
> After the harsh comments it's been given here, I initially thought it sounded surprisingly good. Lively, and capable of a nice arrange of genres. The soundstage too, is great. However: the highs are a bit too piercing for me, the cable is noisy and I have serious doubts about the build quality. I can still see the glue rests on the earpieces and the logo's don't align at all. Worse; I found some songs to sound artificial on these. Like the drums on Dave Bruebecks Take Five for example. I wouldn't recommend the North Forest.
> ...



By your description you seem to have received the v1. As the v2 has more highs and some people complain about that. 

NICE, as i have bought from the same seller as you.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

dhruvmeena96 said:


> None.....I was talking about wood characterstics





dhruvmeena96 said:


> Go hear gaboon ebony and get your mind blown....these are pitch black wood and it doesn't have any overtone.....complete fundamental tone coming from driver....



So how exactly do you want us to try this non existent gaboon ebony IEM, and get our mind blown?
.


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> have you tried the dragonfly Red?


No!


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> No!



try them, now that one have a distinguishable upgrade to the iphone 5s


----------



## dhruvmeena96

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> So how exactly do you want us to try this non existent gaboon ebony IEM, and get our mind blown?
> .


Headphones.....


----------



## NeonHD (May 2, 2018)

*BGVP SGZ DN1*​
Okay so I've had the BGVP DN1 for more than a week and now I'll share with you guys my opinions about them.

*Some pictures:*













*Here's something interesting, looks like the whole thing is only worth US $4.71:*

*



*

So without further ado...

*MY FIRST IMPRESSIONS:*






Uhhh well...... I hate to break it to you, but these are quite overrated imo. At first I was like* "okay, okay... I like where this is going..."* which then immediately turned into a *"NOPE! Never gonna use these again!"*, and truth be told I have never touched the DN1 ever again after I tossed them away into my drawer of "NOPE" earphones. I can now see why they're only worth a mere $4.71.

Now don't get me wrong, there is nothing intrinsically wrong with the DN1, and in fact these are some very good sounding IEMs by its own merit, but compare them to other similarly priced chi-fi and the DN1 overall felt completely underwhelming in terms of sound quality. I was expecting a very clear, transparent, bright and detailed sound, but all I got was a very veiled sound with a very ordinary level of detail for this price. Whoever on here said that these were nothing special were absolutely correct, and I totally agree.

*More about the veiled sound:*

Compared to similarly priced IEMs like the Tin Audio T515 or the Sony MH1C, the BGVP DN1 could not even come anywhere near them in terms of clarity and transparency. Ugh, listening to the DN1 overall just felt awful.

It was as if I was suffocating!!!






You know that feeling when you’re in a poorly ventilated space (or hiding underneath your bedsheets), and you feel like you’re not getting enough fresh air? That’s exactly what listening to the DN1 felt like. I tried to make do with the unfresh smoggy “air” of the DN1, and trust me I tried, but several minutes of listening drove me grasping for fresh air, and so I immediately pulled out my oxygen tank (aka my Tin Audio T515) and felt much better. After a while I thought maybe I was being too pessimistic on the DN1, so I gave them a second listen. *NOPE!* This time I switched from the DN1 to the Sony MH1C which felt like being freed from a 2 ton weight that was tied to my back. The DN1 is just THAT bad!

There are three main reasons why I think the sound is so veiled:

Too much emphasis on mid-bass
Not enough emphasis on high-mids (first area responsible for clarity)
the mids in general felt sloppy and loose

A rather monotonous and unelaborate treble extension that—although bright—lacks brilliance and micro-detail (second area responsible for clarity).
Partially another reason why the sound seems so veiled has nothing to do with the sound signature, but with the sound presentation (soundstage, imaging). I have to admit that I was pretty impressed at first because of its very wide instrument/stereo separation, meaning that each stereo sound seemed very well separated from each other. However, the space that the sounds were allowed to work in was quite cramped. Because of this small space, everything sounded completely mushed together and not one detail could be made instantly discernible. Imaging does offer some three-dimensionality, but the soundstage caps it. And the literal image it forms inside your head is unclear/ambiguous.

You know what, it actually may not be all that bad for those who recently just got into chi-fi, but for those of us that have already invested in lots of chi-fi—especially more expensive ones like the Tin Audio T2, then there is absolutely no point in buying the DN1 other than to have it as a collector’s item. Trust me, for this price there are far many better choices than the BGVP DN1 such as the *Tin Audio T515 *or the *TRN V20 *(which I recently just received as well).

So….. yeah…. That’s the BGVP SGZ DN1 folks! Not that impressive after all! Of course this is all in my opinion so I'd advise one to take it with a grain of salt, but it’s just to put things in another perspective because there seems to be a never ending praise for the DN1.

Neon over and out.


----------



## B9Scrambler

@NeonHD  And that's why I gave them a sub-par review. They're average at best. BGVP in a nutshell. Tons of better earphones out there.


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> @NeonHD  And that's why I gave them a sub-par review. They're average at best. BGVP in a nutshell. Tons of better earphones out there.


I'm glad Tinaudio T2 seems to be holding it's throne at this segment.


----------



## darmanastartes (May 3, 2018)

Posted my review of the Yersen FEN-2000 earlier today: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/yersen-fen-2000.23085/reviews#review-20271
You can also read it on my new blog: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/yersen-fen-2000-review-9d927f6d71c0
I bought the UiiSii CM5 and the Rose North Forest to compare it to, so keep an eye out for reviews of those.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> I'm glad Tinaudio T2 seems to be holding it's throne at this segment.



Agreed. Can't wait for the T2 Pro and the T3, to see if TinAudio can hit them out of the park as well!


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 3, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> *BGVP SGZ DN1*​
> Okay so I've had the BGVP DN1 for more than a week and now I'll share with you guys my opinions about them.
> 
> *Some pictures:*
> ...


Well from your review you got fake one.

I read b9scrambler review on it and is more accurate than yours.

Indeed it is blurry but okay and more to consumer tuning.

NiceHCK bro are better.....in tuning compared to dn1...it resolves little more


TRN v20 is way better .....


----------



## tomatosauce (May 2, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> I'm glad Tinaudio T2 seems to be holding it's throne at this segment.



You motivated me to bust out my T2s again after trying all these new IEMs. Makes me wonder why I keep looking for more when, in the controversial words of Rob Ford (RIP), "I've got more than enough to eat at home." Damn, these are nice. Total steal if you can get them for ~$30. Unique sound signature at that price point with 1) outstanding clarity, crispness, soundstage, instrument separation and detail; 2) ability to add bass through a simple mod if desired; and 3) very good response to EQ. I use KZ Starlines with them. These are my go-tos when people ask for Chi-Fi recs. Even if neutral isn't everyone's cup of tea, it's still something to be experienced IMO.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> I'll agree with this too. The sound on the 5S is noticeably better than my iPod Nanos, Classic, and Touch.


Does the xduoo x3 still beat them all out?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> Does the xduoo x3 still beat them all out?


First of all...DAC never powers a headphone.

Second, iPhone amp is good and DAC is not having noisy output....but it tonally warms the sound compared to akm or ESS.


And yes, xduoo x3 is way better, because DAC is stripped from delivering power to amp...it delivers just the signal and amp does the wonder.

This is the magic of DAP


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Does the xduoo x3 still beat them all out?



It does to me. While the X3 is far from perfect, it's hard to argue with 512GB of storage


----------



## Bartig (May 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> That's the great thing about the CM5 - it's like the meat and potatoes/swiss army knife of IEMs. It will play anything you throw at it, on pretty much any source, and sound pretty good (good enough to please *most people*). Sure, there are better IEMs out there, but for $10-$12 you will be hard pressed to find one at the same price. At $20, there's just too much competition.


Well, the TRN V20 is available for 12 euros, and you can only get the CM5 in Europe for 17,5 euros. So... 



paulindss said:


> By your description you seem to have received the v1. As the v2 has more highs and some people complain about that.
> 
> NICE, as i have bought from the same seller as you.


It could be - but I certainly wouldn’t describe the sound as ‘a soundscape rather than a soundstage’. It will be the IEM I will listen to most these days to provide further impressions.

*Edit*: Oh my! Post 200 already!


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Well, the TRN V20 is available for 12 euros, and you can only get the CM5 in Europe for 17,5 euros. So...



I can only speak from my own experience. I have never heard the V20, and I don't live in Europe.

So yes, one should take local availability and local prices into consideration when choosing any consumer product.


----------



## manukmanohar (May 3, 2018)

I also have gotten my rose north forest. Its tonality is off by miles. I didn't find the bass to be enjoyable at all. I found the sub-bass to be lacking completely, and the upper bass to be overemphasized, leading to the lower mids being muffled. The treble was harsh.  (and i think even the upper mids as well, which were "shouty" and in your face)
Now, these are initial impressions, with the stock tips. (tried them all)

So, I would definitely appreciate if you guys could share the EQ settings you used to make rose north forest enjoyable. I'll also try burn in for the 100 hours, which some have suggested, even though I don't believe in it. I'll also try some tip rolling between the spinfit, spinfit dual blades, comply, spiral dots etc. and post an update. Do let me know which tips worked for you? (Symbio W, I'm yet to get. So apart from those).


----------



## audionab

manukmanohar said:


> I also have gotten my rose north forest. Its tonality is off by miles. I didn't find the bass to be enjoyable at all. I found the sub-bass to be lacking, and the upper bass to be overemphasized, leading to the lower mids being muffled. The treble was harsh.  (and i think even the upper mids as well, which were "shouty" and in your face)
> Now, these are initial impressions, with the stock tips. (tried them all)
> 
> So, I would definitely appreciate if you guys could share the EQ settings you used to make rose north forest enjoyable. I'll also try burn in for the 100 hours, which some have suggested, even though I don't believe in it. I'll also try some tip rolling between the spinfit, spinfit dual blades, comply, spiral dots etc. and post an update.



try covering those holes at the back of each earpiece with a tape or something it decreases bass and some treble
turn down 4k frequency because it is so strong
try neutralizer app for android phone 
try equalizer apo with peace gui for windows pc


----------



## Sandbox2

Does anyone else have these cables?  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...571.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.4ae55317q1tJTb

I'm having trouble removing the cable from my earphone.


----------



## taygomi

Sandbox2 said:


> Does anyone else have these cables?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...571.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.4ae55317q1tJTb
> 
> I'm having trouble removing the cable from my earphone.



yes, got it delivered this week. no problem unplugging them from the fen2000.


----------



## Sandbox2

hmm well I'm having trouble removing them from the dz7's


----------



## bsoplinger

G


Slater said:


> It does to me. While the X3 is far from perfect, it's hard to argue with 512GB of storage


That's 800 GB if you get crazy and go with the newest 400 GB cards. Or does it not accept them?


----------



## RolledOff

Just got my TRN V20 for $13.5 (it's a long wait from AE anniversary)
lucky my ear got no problem with the fit and seal.
it's fun and it's so versatile, i really enjoy the baseline on OMD Electricity or the beat on Propellerheads' Take California.
Maybe not very suitable for opera and aria, but i like the tuning for other genre.

I like it better than the ZSR, which i feel the treble is a bit too bright for my taste
TRN can be a serious challenge for KZ


----------



## HungryPanda

On my Rose North Forest I use KZ starline tips


----------



## snip3r77

RolledOff said:


> Just got my TRN V20 for $13.5 (it's a long wait from AE anniversary)
> lucky my ear got no problem with the fit and seal.
> it's fun and it's so versatile, i really enjoy the baseline on OMD Electricity or the beat on Propellerheads' Take California.
> Maybe not very suitable for opera and aria, but i like the tuning for other genre.
> ...


I'm glad you've awoken from the KZ infinite loop


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 3, 2018)

Well, now I am able to understand what rose did wrong....

Everything is fine, just that rose is too powerful even with weak source...

All you need is an impedance adapter or low volume listening to actually praise it.

Try yourself and then tell...


Because EQ is not everyone's cup of tea and some don't even want to..


They are tuned right but, but their distortion rises on higher volume(driver distortion) and peaks at 4k.


Making mids sound over energetically shouty, bass detached from mids(well how can somebody say it bleeds, they don't bleed, they detach from the whole sound making lower mids sound weirder.

I have automatic impedance volume control module on my smartphone + ESS 9018k2m + Qualcomm astiq audio(DSP rather than used as DAC) + viper4android + ainur Sauron + neutralizer.


And due to 1st feature, it normalises the earphone according to what power has to be delivered.

2nd feature results in accurate sound

3rd feature shapes the source noise and unlock many feature

4th feature gives me feature to set mid strength and field effect.

5th feature gives more control to neutralizer

Neutralizer is used to reshape to my ear.


When I said without eq it sounded good was due to first 3 reason.

It sounded weird from one plus two @audionab  has.

But my phone made it shine.

I used peace GUI for equaliser apo....

Just set the normalization and prevent clipping made the difference.

No EQ applied.



So try on other sources as well.


IPhone DAC's internal amp has good power delivery, good SNR.

But the bass tone are boosted on FR by 1.5dB.


----------



## Holypal

DBaldock9 said:


> Using a small flat-blade screwdriver, or a sharp pocket knife - spread the floating GND ring on the MMCX plug, a small amount.
> .
> Or, reterminate the earphone wires with MMCX connectors that use a split GND, like these from AreYourShop on AliExpress - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Are...-MMCX-UM60-UE900-SE535-SE215/32764760422.html
> .




Rhodium-Plated vs Gold-Plated, which is better?


----------



## snip3r77

Holypal said:


> Rhodium-Plated vs Gold-Plated, which is better?



Rhodium of course


----------



## Terran Earthson

NeonHD said:


> *BGVP SGZ DN1*​
> Okay so I've had the BGVP DN1 for more than a week and now I'll share with you guys my opinions about them.
> 
> *Some pictures:*
> ...


If i'm not mistaken,  4.71$ Value on your parcel has nothing to do with some kind of  "actual" value of the product , it's just a value that seller decided to insert, for custom and export purposes.


----------



## Slater

bsoplinger said:


> G
> 
> That's 800 GB if you get crazy and go with the newest 400 GB cards. Or does it not accept them?



Yes, it accepts them no problem when formatted FAT32. The 400GB cards are too pricey ATM.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> I'm glad you've awoken from the KZ infinite loop



You realize TRN was started by KZ employees right? It's about as close to KZ as you can get LOL.


----------



## snip3r77 (May 3, 2018)

Slater said:


> You realize TRN was started by KZ employees right? It's about as close to KZ as you can get LOL.


Seriously kZ came from someone at AT and they are really bad at it


----------



## crabdog

These guys know how to add value to a budget IEM.
https://primeaudio.org/alpha-delta-d3-review/


----------



## noknok23

Holypal said:


> Rhodium-Plated vs Gold-Plated, which is better?


From my experience, Rhodium will brighten the sound. Gold darken it. The difference is subtle though.


----------



## DocHoliday

snip3r77 said:


> Seriously kZ came from someone at AT and they are really bad at it


----------



## KipNix

Otto Motor said:


> Thanks! One thing, though: they are very comfy! The Lker i8 has not seen many reviews, unfortunately. I'll pull thme out tonight for a spin.


Yes, I find the LKER i8 to have some bass-coloring but they set themselves apart with accurate mids and highs. I know it doesn't make much sense but think about the 10mm handling the bass and the 2 6mm handling the rest. I adapt my 'phones to the music at hand and play them with techno or funk. YMMV


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> Seriously kZ came from someone at AT and they are really bad at it



Yeah man. They're pure, unadulterated, trash-tier status. Oh.....my....gawd. Ew.


----------



## Bartig

So, tried the vent mod on the T2 - well, a shabby concept version. 

<3 it! The detail, the soundstage AND sweet bass!


----------



## snip3r77

Bartig said:


> So, tried the vent mod on the T2 - well, a shabby concept version.
> 
> <3 it! The detail, the soundstage AND sweet bass!


Cover it and poke a hole?


----------



## tehidiot

What are the current meme <30$ IEM (excluding Tin audio T2 has they all have gone up to 50$ now)


----------



## zepmaj

Just got these. I owned kz zs3 at same price range, i was expecting somewhat similar sound quality. But these are really good, much better than zs3 imho. I'm impressed.


----------



## rendyG

Tinaudio T2 just arrived from banned seller after long wait for restock.
First impressions, really balanced, immediatly switched to comply as they tame some of the pronounced treble. 
So far they are worth the hype imho, esp for $32 ($36 atm).

 

I think they already tinkered with the tuning, because they are definitely not bass light as most ppl say, I would say bass is definitely above neutral.
I will measure them soon and compare to other iems in my collection (haven´t seen much measurements of T2...)
Build quality is really nice, but the strain relief on the jack had to be cut in hurry with some dull knife  hard to see in this pic, but who cares if it works, right?


----------



## bsoplinger

tehidiot said:


> What are the current meme <30$ IEM (excluding Tin audio T2 has they all have gone up to 50$ now)


I'd guess one of: Rose North Forest, TRN V20 or Yersen FEN-2000. Haven't heard the Rose. Own the other two and like both. Shallower than typical V so a flatter frequency response.


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 3, 2018)

While playing around with the RNF, saw the vents not lined up properly (wanted to try modding the vents). Tempted to crack it open and spin it right, but I just got these, sigh.


----------



## groucho69

Zerohour88 said:


> While playing around with the RNF, saw the vents not lined up properly (wanted to try modding the vents). Tempted to crack it open and spin it right, but I just got these, sigh.



Inconsistent assembly? Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Zerohour88

groucho69 said:


> Inconsistent assembly? Who would have thunk it?



even my cheapo Estron C630 managed to line up the vents roughly symmetrical, so its just sad at this point from Rose. Not surprising, seeing how people complain on their other higher end stuff.


----------



## tehidiot

bsoplinger said:


> I'd guess one of: Rose North Forest, TRN V20 or Yersen FEN-2000. Haven't heard the Rose. Own the other two and like both. Shallower than typical V so a flatter frequency response.


Thanks! - looks like I've got a couple more iems to get...


----------



## Saoshyant

This reminds me I have an incoming Rose Mini2.  Let's hope it's enjoyable.


----------



## Slater

tehidiot said:


> Thanks! - looks like I've got a couple more iems to get...



Weren't there QC/build issues w/the Yersen FEN-2000 being reported recently?


----------



## Bartig

bsoplinger said:


> I'd guess one of: Rose North Forest, TRN V20 or Yersen FEN-2000. Haven't heard the Rose. Own the other two and like both. Shallower than typical V so a flatter frequency response.





tehidiot said:


> Thanks! - looks like I've got a couple more iems to get...


Please, skip the Rose North Forests! It was the worst 25 euros I’ve spent on an earphone so far. The balance is off, the highs are too piercing out of the box and the build quality is a mess! They even shut down once while listening to them.


----------



## HungryPanda

Bartig said:


> Please, skip the Rose North Forests! It was the worst 25 euros I’ve spent on an earphone so far. The balance is off, the highs are too piercing out of the box and the build quality is a mess! They even shut down once while listening to them.


Down with this sort of stuff. Yours are obviously faulty mine aren't


----------



## stryed

*@SilverLodestar @HungryPanda Thanks for the comparison. I guess thee Rose North FOrest won't be too bad *


----------



## stryed

Otto Motor said:


> Swing ie800? My first review:




That video was one of the vids/reviews  that made me buy them last year. Bought at least 4 as gifts.


----------



## trumpethead

Bartig said:


> So, tried the vent mod on the T2 - well, a shabby concept version.
> 
> <3 it! The detail, the soundstage AND sweet bass!



Where is the vent hole located. I can't seen to find it on mine


----------



## Bartig (May 3, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Down with this sort of stuff. Yours are obviously faulty mine aren't


I always value your opinion, sorry to be so strong on this one. 

I really want to like the NF. What tips do you use? And have you done some EQing? Love to hear!


----------



## lmfboy01

Just got my FEN2000's, nice good packaging, tips, over ear and down ear cables.  Had a listen, pretty impressive, glad I bought 3


----------



## NeonHD

snip3r77 said:


> I'm glad Tinaudio T2 seems to be holding it's throne at this segment.



I really should get the T2 at some point, they are probably the pinnacle of all chi-fi which is what I'm currently striving for.


----------



## NeonHD (May 3, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well from your review you got fake one.
> 
> I read b9scrambler review on it and is more accurate than yours.
> 
> TRN v20 is way better .....



TRN V20 *is *way better, I'm actually currently using them and they are too good (first impressions of them coming soon). And no I didn't get a fake one (fakes don't exist, just re-branded ones like NiceHK Bro and **** Pro).

Well there are many more accurate and objective reviews out there, but this is more intended as a rebuke than a formal review. It also says "first impressions", so yeah there's that.


----------



## GrassFed

Dear all, just FYI all my posts from now on might be the result of Uiisii E6 controlling my mind. I'm resisting the best I could its jaw dropping clarity and ridiculous rumbling bass, but there's a limit to my will power. I was going to ask you to let this angel sing to your ears, but sadly it is no angel. It's a creature of voodoo dark magic. It takes all the power my LG V20 can give, and compels me to give it even more, until I'm very afraid for the safety of my ear drums. Have never been a bass-head, and this thing is about to make one out of me. Have never enjoyed busy and loud music with large number of instruments, such as that of Red Baraat or Fanfare Ciocarlia, and this thing makes me seek them out. It handles all of them with ease, plenty of separation in a huge sound stage. It's the baddest thing since the beginning of Chi-Fi! 

Ok, enough gushing. Might be just another run-of-the-mill large dynamic with its 12mm driver. At this point I don't know. Like I said, it's about to break my will power


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> TRN V20 *is *way better, I'm actually currently using them and they are too good (first impressions of them coming soon). And no I didn't get a fake one (fakes don't exist, just re-branded ones like NiceHK Bro and **** Pro).
> 
> Well there are many more accurate and objective reviews out there, but this is more intended as a rebuke than a formal review. It also says "first impressions", so yeah there's that.



Wait, NiceHK Bro (and the 2 other rebrands) are not related to the TRN V20. The TRN V20 is totally separate and different.

Did you mean something else?


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> Dear all, just FYI all my posts from now on might be the result of Uiisii E6 controlling my mind. I'm resisting the best I could its jaw dropping clarity and ridiculous rumbling bass, but there's a limit to my will power. I was going to ask you to let this angel sing to your ears, but sadly it is no angel. It's a creature of voodoo dark magic. It takes all the power my LG V20 can give, and compels me to give it even more, until I'm very afraid for the safety of my ear drums. Have never been a bass-head, and this thing is about to make one out of me. Have never enjoyed busy and loud music with large number of instruments, such as that of Red Baraat or Fanfare Ciocarlia, and this thing makes me seek them out. It handles all of them with ease, plenty of separation in a huge sound stage. It's the baddest thing since the beginning of Chi-Fi!
> 
> Ok, enough gushing. Might be just another run-of-the-mill large dynamic with its 12mm driver. At this point I don't know. Like I said, it's about to break my will power



Hmmm, they seem very average. What other IEMs would you compare this to?


----------



## chinmie

rendyG said:


> Tinaudio T2 just arrived from banned seller after long wait for restock.
> First impressions, really balanced, immediatly switched to comply as they tame some of the pronounced treble.
> So far they are worth the hype imho, esp for $32 ($36 atm).
> 
> ...



i think one of the reason some people feel the bass lacking is because of the fitting. with a good seal i always feel the bass is deep and generous, but the T2 does have a tendency to dislodge itself because of no vacuum


----------



## kw8910

NeonHD said:


> I really should get the T2 at some point, they are probably the pinnacle of all chi-fi which is what I'm currently striving for.



T2 is truly chi-fi gem and a long tail product. It's been almost a year since its release and they are still being highly recommended which makes anticipation for a followup all the more interesting.


----------



## stryed (May 3, 2018)

I've just been relistening to the Yensen Fen 2000 (only had a few hours with them before giving it to my gf's kid....and I just found it in the kitchen ). They're clean without lacking bass and mids aren't as ressessed, without the sibilance of the Swing IE800 (by memory...they're misplaced). If soundstage was as wide as the KZ ZS5 they'd be very close to the IT01 if subbass went deeper and there was overall better resolution/texture and overall less harsh/analytical. Like the Swing, it has depth but lacks a bit of up & down.

For accoustic/instrumental strings, they are probably better than the Swings as the Swings give off what I call rounded notes. Swing might be more fun if you aren't allergic to treble, and less tiring perhaps. Again, all from memory.

Clarity is fine! I can't stand muddiness, which pushes me away from the KZR and towards trying out the KZ ZS6, still undecided between those 2.

Comfort isn't great and the metal is cold and unpleasant...Would be terrible outside during winter but that's just me  Hate the cold.
Edit: the fit has one advantage due to the mmcx stems when worn cable down : it stays in place. My IT01 moves around a bit in my ear and I'm never sure if it's placed at the right angle. Angular KZ ZS5 doesn't have that problem (comfort was an issue for 1-2months due to the angles. Strangely, got used to it).

Highly recommended, especially with the package at 20usd. Cables are very thin and seems fragile but time will tell. Will try not to buy one for myself. And keep this impression in my head until I listen to the Rose when it gets here.


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> Please, skip the Rose North Forests! It was the worst 25 euros I’ve spent on an earphone so far. The balance is off, the highs are too piercing out of the box and the build quality is a mess! They even shut down once while listening to them.



I wouldn't say the highs are piercing after some burn-in. But yeah,  I can see how it would be disappointing after early impressions comparing North Forest with T2.


----------



## Otto Motor

stryed said:


> That video was one of the vids/reviews  that made me buy them last year. Bought at least 4 as gifts.


I hope you don't feel ripped off !


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> Hmmm, they seem very average. What other IEMs would you compare this to?


Well, I have these phones: Final Heaven V, E2000, IT01, Timmkoo C630, IAXSEE SD-08, and Uiisii CM5. I like all of them, but they do differ from one another. This E6 has been taking ear time the last few days. Just want to share the experience and have a bit of fun


----------



## rayliam80

rendyG said:


> Tinaudio T2 just arrived from banned seller after long wait for restock.
> First impressions, really balanced, immediatly switched to comply as they tame some of the pronounced treble.
> So far they are worth the hype imho, esp for $32 ($36 atm).
> 
> ...



I can't wait for my T2, KZ ZS10 and a few cables to arrive from banned seller too. I also ordered during the AE sale. Tracking number from USPS says Monday.


----------



## paulindss (May 3, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Dear all, just FYI all my posts from now on might be the result of Uiisii E6 controlling my mind. I'm resisting the best I could its jaw dropping clarity and ridiculous rumbling bass, but there's a limit to my will power. I was going to ask you to let this angel sing to your ears, but sadly it is no angel. It's a creature of voodoo dark magic. It takes all the power my LG V20 can give, and compels me to give it even more, until I'm very afraid for the safety of my ear drums. Have never been a bass-head, and this thing is about to make one out of me. Have never enjoyed busy and loud music with large number of instruments, such as that of Red Baraat or Fanfare Ciocarlia, and this thing makes me seek them out. It handles all of them with ease, plenty of separation in a huge sound stage. It's the baddest thing since the beginning of Chi-Fi!
> 
> Ok, enough gushing. Might be just another run-of-the-mill large dynamic with its 12mm driver. At this point I don't know. Like I said, it's about to break my will power



What are you used to hear ? So we can have a reference to your level of requirement

Edit: sorry, didn't saw that you answered the question.


----------



## paulindss

Didn't found a link for uiisii e6 in aliexpress. If anyone finds, please share


----------



## Terran Earthson

GrassFed said:


> Dear all, just FYI all my posts from now on might be the result of Uiisii E6 controlling my mind. I'm resisting the best I could its jaw dropping clarity and ridiculous rumbling bass, but there's a limit to my will power. I was going to ask you to let this angel sing to your ears, but sadly it is no angel. It's a creature of voodoo dark magic. It takes all the power my LG V20 can give, and compels me to give it even more, until I'm very afraid for the safety of my ear drums. Have never been a bass-head, and this thing is about to make one out of me. Have never enjoyed busy and loud music with large number of instruments, such as that of Red Baraat or Fanfare Ciocarlia, and this thing makes me seek them out. It handles all of them with ease, plenty of separation in a huge sound stage. It's the baddest thing since the beginning of Chi-Fi!
> 
> Ok, enough gushing. Might be just another run-of-the-mill large dynamic with its 12mm driver. At this point I don't know. Like I said, it's about to break my will power


Can you specify,  what Uiisii E6, cuz Google doesn't find anything with this name.  Also, this is really interesting, because LG v20 audio capabilities are truly great, but none of it will really be present when used with ultra budget 16Ω iem's.  It surprises me that you have any problems with driving those iem, volume should be way above of what you can possibly want, so I'm guessing you have faulty pair, maybe some tinkering with v20 software is required, or plainly there is something wrong with your ears.


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> Well, I have these phones: Final Heaven V, E2000, IT01, Timmkoo C630, IAXSEE SD-08, and Uiisii CM5. I like all of them, but they do differ from one another. This E6 has been taking ear time the last few days. Just want to share the experience and have a bit of fun



How does the E6 stack up against the UiiSii CM5 or the IT01 for example? Those have monster bass, especially the IT01 (the CM5 requires a good seal to get the monster bass).


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Didn't found a link for uiisii e6 in aliexpress. If anyone finds, please share



I think it's brand new, so it may not be on Ali yet. It is on Amazon though if that is an option for you in Brazil.


----------



## GrassFed

Terran Earthson said:


> Can you specify,  what Uiisii E6, cuz Google doesn't find anything with this name.  Also, this is really interesting, because LG v20 audio capabilities are truly great, but none of it will really be present when used with ultra budget 16Ω iem's.  It surprises me that you have any problems with driving those iem, volume should be way above of what you can possibly want, so I'm guessing you have faulty pair, maybe some tinkering with v20 software is required, or plainly there is something wrong with your ears.


V20 can be a bit shouty in normal mode, so I'm mostly using it in external device mode. No problem at all driving these iems. I meant to say the E6 can handle all this power and become super loud without distortion.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> I think it's brand new, so it may not be on Ali yet. It is on Amazon though if that is an option for you in Brazil.



Hm... Actually i will redirect a Bluetooth speaker to my country. I will wait to the guy answer your questions.


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Wait, NiceHK Bro (and the 2 other rebrands) are not related to the TRN V20. The TRN V20 is totally separate and different.
> 
> Did you mean something else?



Oh I was referring to the BGVP SGZ DN1.


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> How does the E6 stack up against the UiiSii CM5 or the IT01 for example? Those have monster bass, especially the IT01 (the CM5 requires a good seal to get the monster bass).


E6 is a lot bassier than those two. Low mid can be a bit warm, but high mid and treble are perfect for my ear. Bright enough to be fun but very comfortable even at high volume. CM5 generally has more sound stage, while this bad boy keeps vocal closer and sound stage can be tight or huge depends on the song.


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> E6 is a lot bassier than those two. Low mid can be a bit warm, but high mid and treble are perfect for my ear. Bright enough to be fun but very comfortable even at high volume. CM5 generally has more sound stage, while this bad boy keeps vocal closer and sound stage can be tight or huge depends on the song.



Sounds like a nice addition to UiiSii's lineup. A wider variety of sound signatures is a nice thing for a company (vs numerous models that sound very similar to one another). It allows people to make better choices as to a signature that fits their preferences.


----------



## GrassFed (May 4, 2018)

Here it is folks. Reading the back of the box closer, I'm not sure what driver size it got. Sounds to me like a big 12mm as stated in the table, but the description text says 9mm LOL. They came with narrow bore w silicone tips that are good but I need a size between their medium and large size. I'm using wide bore soft tips on them now.


----------



## Slater (May 4, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Here it is folks. Reading the back of the box closer, I'm not sure what driver size it got. Sounds to me like a big 12mm as stated in the table, but the description text says 9mm LOL. They came with narrow bore w silicone tips that are good but I need a size between their medium and large size. I'm using wide bore soft tips on them now.



Bio-membrane driver = good stuff 

The cable looks like nice quality. Is it microphonic? A lot of IEMs designed to be work 'down' have more microphonics.

BTW, UiiSii should have put that little ridged part (technically called 'reeding') at the back of the 3.5mm plug, not at the front. It would make it much easier to remove the plug, as it gives something for your fingers to grip on to. Just an OCD product design observation.


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> The cable looks like nice quality. Is it microphonic?


It's less microphonic than all other, maybe except the IT01. I like this cable, very good given the low price of the E6.


----------



## Bartig

A little something on the build quality and quality control of the North Rose Forests. I got them from Penon, which is a reliable shop. On these pictures you can see:

- Rests of glue/soldering on the bodies
- The logo’s don’t align
- The ventilation hole is in a totally different place on both of them

Wow. Not the best value for 25 euros. Anyway, let’s give them a second chance on the sound today.


----------



## Terran Earthson

Bartig said:


> A little something on the build quality and quality control of the North Rose Forests. I got them from Penon, which is a reliable shop. On these pictures you can see:
> 
> - Rests of glue/soldering on the bodies
> - The logo’s don’t align
> ...


This is frankly unacceptable quality control for the asked price, I wonder whether this problem is widespread.


----------



## Bartig

Terran Earthson said:


> This is frankly unacceptable quality control for the asked price, I wonder whether this problem is widespread.


@HungryPanda is a lot more positive about the North Forest than I am. Panda: are yours built better?


----------



## riffrafff (May 4, 2018)

I see the Uiisii E6 is available on Amazon US.

EDIT:  Looks like it's been there for a while; some of the reviews are from 2016.


----------



## paulindss

riffrafff said:


> I see the Uiisii E6 is available on Amazon US.
> 
> EDIT:  Looks like it's been there for a while; some of the reviews are from 2016.



Some photos show the package of uiisio us80. The same looks, but 9mm driver.

But @GrassFed don't know exactly if e6 has 9 or 12mm drivers. It could be that uiisii e6 or us80 are the same, or not... Us80 are available in aliexpress, seems to be the older name or model/version


----------



## TLDRonin

Bartig said:


> @HungryPanda is a lot more positive about the North Forest than I am. Panda: are yours built better?


Looking at this review of the North Forest https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/rose-north-forest.23075/ , it looks like you got a dud.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 4, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Some photos show the package of uiisio us80. The same looks, but 9mm driver.
> 
> But @GrassFed don't know exactly if e6 has 9 or 12mm drivers. It could be that uiisii e6 or us80 are the same, or not... Us80 are available in aliexpress, seems to be the older name or model/version



I have the UiiSii US80.  It is just a small little unassuming IEM that I bought early on because it was pink  An Amazon lightning deal for £6.I haven't really listened that much to them... should give them another try maybe with different tips.  I was put of by a strong perfume smell on the cable.  Did they perfume the pink ones???  Thinking that girls would like that?  I am allergic to perfume.

They certainly do look exactly like the E6.


----------



## paulindss

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the UiiSii US80.  It is just a small little unassuming IEM that I bought early on because it was pink  An Amazon lightning deal for £6.I haven't really listened that much to them... should give them another try maybe with different tips.  I was put of by a strong purfume smell on the cable.  Did they purfume the pink ones???  Thinking that girls would like that?  I am allergic to purfume.
> 
> They certainly do look exactly like the E6.



Yes, my hm7 also had that inconvenient perfume. But it was a silver one.


----------



## paulindss

*Look who's here since yesterday.*

In about one or two days i'll give my impressions on them vs tin audio t2.

So far, no dissapointment at all.
*
 *


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, @audionab rose is perfectly made...

I Don't trust aliexpress....

He got his from penon


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, @audionab rose is perfectly made...
> 
> I Don't trust aliexpress....
> 
> He got his from penon



Aliexpress is not a store... it is kind of like an asian amazon....a whole group of sellers.
Besides having their own site, Penon is one of the sellers on Aliexpress.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1994049

So far I have had no problems with Aliexpress.


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> Aliexpress is not a store... it is kind of like an asian amazon....a whole group of sellers.
> Besides having their own site, Penon is one of the sellers on Aliexpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1994049
> ...


+1


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> *Look who's here since yesterday.*
> 
> In about one or two days i'll give my impressions on them vs tin audio t2.
> 
> ...


Cool! So far, I've only had two sessions with them. My first impression is that, on it's best, it's like a fluent, more natural and bassy KZ ZS10. Lovely soundstage, rich on details. On the other hand, some older recordings and especially rock music sound veiled and distant. Awaiting your findings!



dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, @audionab rose is perfectly made...
> 
> I Don't trust aliexpress....
> 
> He got his from penon


I had my Rose North Forest from Penon.


----------



## HungryPanda

Bartig said:


> @HungryPanda is a lot more positive about the North Forest than I am. Panda: are yours built better?


my North Forest is fine, no defects found


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 4, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Aliexpress is not a store... it is kind of like an asian amazon....a whole group of sellers.
> Besides having their own site, Penon is one of the sellers on Aliexpress.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1994049
> ...


I know...

They are distributors in contact to sellers...


I prefer buying from stores which have their own website and better delivery record.

I have very bad experience with aliexpress, alibaba, eBay and shopclues


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I know...
> 
> They are distributors in contact to sellers...



But you said that you did not trust Ali but implied that you trusted Penon.  Sometimes you write a lot of random stuff and it is hard to figure out what you mean.


----------



## audionab

i think its a matter of bad luck getting defective product from penon. 
Me and @HungryPanda got our north forest in perfect condition
did you try contacting penon they sure reply fast and are pretty helpful 
their email - support@penonaudio.com


----------



## Bartig (May 4, 2018)

audionab said:


> i think its a matter of bad luck getting defective product from penon.
> Me and @HungryPanda got our north forest in perfect condition
> did you try contacting penon they sure reply fast and are pretty helpful
> their email - support@penonaudio.com


Thanks, will keep it in mind. However (cc @HungryPanda): with the KZ starline tips pushed properly down, the sound becomes lovely smooth and the mids are pronounced somewhat more compared to the highs. They’re growing on me.


----------



## zazaboy

guys can anyone comment who has the bgvp ds1 .. if they are bassy or not? and which source they use... my iems are not bassy on some tracks... and I cant rise the volume to extreme levels unlike my other iems... can anyone provide more info which dac to use with this iems


----------



## paulindss

zazaboy said:


> guys can anyone comment who has the bgvp ds1 .. if they are bassy or not? and which source they use... my iems are not bassy on some tracks... and I cant rise the volume to extreme levels unlike my other iems... can anyone provide more info which dac to use with this iems



I received mine recently. I also changed the smartphone. So my mind is a little confuse on the signature. So far, they are bright earphones. But i never experienced harshness or sibilanse untill now. The bass is present and controled. They seem to be a more musical and fun approach to a flat iem like tin audio t2. But far away from a characteristich v-shape.

@Bartig says that his have a roll off in treble. Mine doesn't look like to have it. And it seems to yours as well.

But they are so controled and balanced. That even on my s8 thag AREN'T warm. They sound less tiring than other's.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> But you said that you did not trust Ali but implied that you trusted Penon.  Sometimes you write a lot of random stuff and it is hard to figure out what you mean.



Well miss,

I am an old member here.....I read many terms, understood many things about sound over the period of time.

And what I do is share my knowledge....

That's all.....nothing more than that.


Well I am sorry for not able to make you understand my point. I think I should work on my writing skills more.


But I don't trust distributor site, but direct shop to consumer.


And aliexpress shipping takes forever to reach while penon just took 10days for @audionab  and 18 days for my shipping.


----------



## lucasbrea

I just got the tfz king pro, i would love to have the words to describe the amazing sound that this iem produces. Just beautiful resolution, soundstage , quality bass and very balanced and musical sound in general. It works just great whith any type of genre, and a BIG upgrade over the kz zs6


----------



## Otto Motor

**** UEs have arrived. Presently breaking in both the **** and my ears. A smooth, coherent and fluid listening so far. Took some tip mikado ("tip rolling") to get the right seal. Fit is good.

Appears that **** got the hybrid technology under control.


----------



## HungryPanda

That looks rather uncomfortable


----------



## groucho69

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I know...
> 
> They are distributors in contact to sellers...
> 
> ...



Just because a store is named BIGMAKERKING does not mean it is the company store for BIGMAKERKING


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## Bartig (May 5, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> guys can anyone comment who has the bgvp ds1 .. if they are bassy or not? and which source they use... my iems are not bassy on some tracks... and I cant rise the volume to extreme levels unlike my other iems... can anyone provide more info which dac to use with this iems





paulindss said:


> I received mine recently. I also changed the smartphone. So my mind is a little confuse on the signature. So far, they are bright earphones. But i never experienced harshness or sibilanse untill now. The bass is present and controled. They seem to be a more musical and fun approach to a flat iem like tin audio t2. But far away from a characteristich v-shape.
> 
> @Bartig says that his have a roll off in treble. Mine doesn't look like to have it. And it seems to yours as well.
> 
> But they are so controled and balanced. That even on my s8 thag AREN'T warm. They sound less tiring than other's.


I do think the BGVP DS1 are a more fun tuned, more bassy and warm tuned version of the T2. They seem to have around the same amount of detail. Sometimes they sound a bit veiled - yet the soundstage is bigger. I’m starting to think they’re pretty great. And look at them - they’re stunning! 

Edit for @zazaboy: I used the iPhone X and Dragonfly Red on them. Both drive them well.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> **** UEs have arrived. Presently breaking in both the **** and my ears. A smooth, coherent and fluid listening so far. Took some tip mikado ("tip rolling") to get the right seal. Fit is good.
> 
> Appears that **** got the hybrid technology under control.



Is it me, or does it look like you're wearing those backwards? Like the R and L are switched. It just looks like it just doesn't fit right; either that, or it looks uncomfortable as heck.


----------



## HungryPanda

Hey zazaboy do what we do. Buy these things then report


----------



## Otto Motor (May 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> Is it me, or does it look like you're wearing those backwards? Like the R and L are switched. It just looks like it just doesn't fit right; either that, or it looks uncomfortable as heck.


I checked the "channel phasing and channel identification". They are very comfy as the pointy end does not touch anything. Shape is reminiscent of the ZST.

So far I enjoy the rather homogeneous and fluid sound. These **** are keepers. Listen KZ...

UPDATE: still very comfy! And still homogeneous, fluid, and coherent...getting addictive! NOT V-shaped.


----------



## audionab

ANGRY UPDATE: LEFT EARPIECE OF ROSE NORTH FOREST JUST DIED
I didn't expect these iem to die so soon on me like that
i was just changing the tips when this happened 
well so long for chi-fi never gonna buy one again 
i'll buy sony one more time atleast they will last me way longer than any chi-fi iem


----------



## HungryPanda

Report then see


----------



## audionab

already done


----------



## Bartig

audionab said:


> ANGRY UPDATE: LEFT EARPIECE OF ROSE NORTH FOREST JUST DIED
> I didn't expect these iem to die so soon on me like that
> i was just changing the tips when this happened
> well so long for chi-fi never gonna buy one again
> i'll buy sony one more time atleast they will last me way longer than any chi-fi iem


Damn, the quality is even worse than expected!


----------



## riffrafff

lucasbrea said:


> I just got the tfz king pro, i would love to have the words to describe the amazing sound that this iem produces. Just beautiful resolution, soundstage , quality bass and very balanced and musical sound in general. It works just great whith any type of genre, and a BIG upgrade over the kz zs6



Whoa.  I should hope for it be an upgrade over the ZS6...after all, it's over three times the cost!  LOL.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Otto Motor said:


> I checked the "channel phasing and channel identification". They are very comfy as the pointy end does not touch anything. Shape is reminiscent of the ZST.
> 
> So far I enjoy the rather homogeneous and fluid sound. These **** are keepers. Listen KZ...
> 
> UPDATE: still very comfy! And still homogeneous, fluid, and coherent...getting addictive! NOT V-shaped.



 I agree..... Mine sound great. Nice, full mids. Smooth and very natural sounding. No sibilance at all. Very comfortable. I do get some driver flex, so I am using the old Shure brand trick to open mouth while inserting.


----------



## lucasbrea

riffrafff said:


> Whoa.  I should hope for it be an upgrade over the ZS6...after all, it's over three times the cost!  LOL.


Yes but I got it for 104 us in the last aliexpress promotion, great deal for sure


----------



## thejoker13

Otto Motor said:


> I checked the "channel phasing and channel identification". They are very comfy as the pointy end does not touch anything. Shape is reminiscent of the ZST.
> 
> So far I enjoy the rather homogeneous and fluid sound. These **** are keepers. Listen KZ...
> 
> UPDATE: still very comfy! And still homogeneous, fluid, and coherent...getting addictive! NOT V-shaped.


+1 on your impressions of these. I also find them very comfortable, both in fit and in sound. They're definitely keepers and well worth their asking price.


----------



## Slater (May 4, 2018)

So against my better judgement (and previous bad experience), I went ahead and bought the QKZ VK1.

The graphene driver w/tesla magnet and crossover sucked me in. I paid $13 shipped. Since the VK1 includes a TRN black cable (worth ~$7), the IEM itself basically cost $6. If it sucked, I figured I could reuse the cable, and the most I had to lose was another QKZ that sat in a drawer collecting dust.

I know a number of folks have been asking about this IEM, so I wanted to share my findings. Let's just say I was pleasantly surprised. There are caveats, so read on for my mini review...

*The Packaging:*

If you are used to KZ IEMs sold in the last 2 years, you know what to expect. If you expect an Apple unboxing experience, you will be disappointed. You're not paying for fancy packaging and accessories.
The QKZ VK1 arrives in a current "KZ style" box - white cardboard outer sleeve, white cardboard inner bottom box, clear plastic top displaying the IEM shells.
Inside is a black plastic molded holder that holds the IEM shells. The accessories stored underneath.
Under the plastic holder, you get a set of translucent clear silicone tips (SML) and a black braided cable (identical to TRN black cable except for the logo). That's it.
The QKZ advertising literature claims the cable is silver-plated copper. However, the TRN black cable is advertised as copper. Not sure which is correct, but I would believe TRN's description since they are the manufacturer.
If you have any TRN cables, you know what to expect. Slippery feel (pretty sure vinyl insulation), a very comfortable molded memory wire (not an inferior embedded metal wire), tightly woven 4-wire braid, aluminum y-split, aluminum 3.5mm (straight jack). A single-button mic and non-mic version is available.

*The Driver:*

According to the literature, the driver is a dual dynamic driver, with graphene-coated diaphragm(s), and a ~1 tesla magnet. The driver housing incorporates a helmholtz resonating cavity (a fancy term for a cavity that uses volume and air pressure to manipulate sound in different ways). If you've ever blown across the top of a bottle and made a resonating tone, that's a helmholtz resonator.
There are small resistors on the back of the driver, which is a passive crossover for the dual drivers.

It's unknown if the dynamic driver is the same as the V10. Since the V10 was never advertised as having a graphene driver w/1 tesla magnet, I am assuming it is a different driver. There's really no way to prove it w/o destructively tearing down and examining both the VK1 and V10, and I don't care enough about it to go to those lengths.

*The Shell:*

The VK1 uses a TRN V10 shell. Whether TRN provided the shells and QKZ assembled it, or TRN is the ODM for the whole thing is unknown. Since both the shells and cable are TRN, my money is TRN ODM'd the whole thing, and just private-labeled it for QKZ. This is typically what QKZ does with all of their IEMs (someone else ODMs w/QKZ branding).
The shell is made of polycarbonate plastic. Polycarbonate is highly scratch resistant, so the shells should stand up to abuse and still look nice.
The shell is crystal clear, allowing full view of the internals. With all of the missing BA drivers, there's not much to look at though - the shell looks ridiculously devoid of stuff except for the lonely little dynamic driver. Like a bag of snack chips, it's mostly full of air LOL.
Unfortunately, the cheesy white logo is ugly and blocks the view of the internals. I used some denatured alcohol and a Q-tip to remove the logo (wet logo w/denatured alcohol, let sit for 30 seconds, scratch logo off easily w/fingernail. No scratches or marks using this method).
The crystal clear shell (without logo) looks great w/a silver cable IMO.

*Fit/Comfort:*

TRN V10 owners have reported fitment and comfort issues, so the QKZ VK1 will be the same. It's big and bulbous, so it may not fit everyone.
Luckily it fits me fine (I have average ears). I do notice after a few hours the 'bump' part starts to bother me. This is the same spot that bothers many TRN V10 and KZ ZS3 owners too. If it continues to bother me, I will sand it down the plastic in that spot (it's solid plastic in that location, allowing the safe removal of ~3-4mm of material if done carefully).


​

*Tip-related Issues:*

Since the V10 shell was originally designed as a hybrid, there's room in the nozzle for BA drivers. Since the VK1 only uses a single dynamic driver, the driver is buried deep inside of the shell. This means the sound travels quite a long distance before exiting the nozzle, causing the sound to bounce around and lose energy by the time it gets to your eardrum. The KZ ZS3 suffered this same problem, and sound suffered as a result.
Therefore, you want the end of the nozzle as close to your ears as possible. This can be accomplished by deep insertion. _You should also push down your ear tip onto the nozzle as far as possible, so that the end of the nozzle is as close to the top edge of the ear tip (see photo below)._
*This is an extremely tip sensitive IEM*. If you have the "wrong" tip, you'll notice it within the 1st 10 seconds.
In my testing, a short tip yields the best results. The best sounding tips by far are wide bore tips (Auvio followed by Tennmak/KZ Turbo/Whirlwinds). Spiral Dots would work well too (I don't have any to test with at the moment). Narrow bore tips (stock, KZ Starlines, Sony Hybrids, Olives, dual flange etc) sound terrible. I didn't try foams because I generally don't like them and only use them as a last resort. YMMV.


​

*Impedance-related Issues:*

The VK1 is quite impedance sensitive - this means you have to carefully watch both the source and the cable.
When using the stock (black cable) in combination with my iPhone (~1ohm output impedance), the sound is bloated, muddy, and has tons of distortion when the volume is even moderately high. The stock (black cable) is one of the TRN black cables, which have 1.4ohms impedance. You can make an instant improvement by changing to the TRN silver cable (0.6ohms) or one of the low-impedance KZ upgrade cables (the ideal being the 0.3ohm version).
As far as the source, as I mentioned the iPhone sounded terrible. With the xduoo X3 (very low output impedance), the sound difference is like night and day.

*Power Considerations:*

The VK1 likes power, and you will be rewarded with better sound as you feed it more power. It sounded good with just the xduoo X3, and even better when the FiiO E12A was added.
On my amp, I had to use low gain mode for best sound, as high gain resulted in some volume distortion. When kept on low gain, sound was clean with no distortion issues.

*QC issues:*

This wouldn't be a QKZ if it didn't have QC issues LOL. I don't know if this is a problem with just mine, or all of them, but it appears that mine had 0.78mm 2-pin jacks installed in the shells. Any 0.75mm 2-pin cable I tried (stock, KZ, TRN, etc) were so loose they would fall right off. To get cables to stay put, I had to use pliers and gently bend the pins on the cable outwards (ie splaying) quite a bit. Very irritating, but for a $6 QKZ it was sadly expected.
There was no driver flex, no phase/wiring issues, no odd 'suction' effect you get with some IEMs, etc.

*The Sound:*

I put this last, because the sound is dependent on so many things being "right":

The right tip
The right cable
The right source
Amplification

When 1-4 above has all of the "right" things, the sound is impressive for the price.
If any of those "right" things are "wrong", sound suffers.
If all 4 are "wrong", the sound is not much better than a dollar store earphone.
Therefore, I will write this section as into 2 parts - stock and optimal configurations.

Setup #1 (stock):

Stock tips
Stock cable (1.4ohm black TRN)
iPhone SE (320k MP3), laptop (flac). No EQ.
No amp
Setup #1 Results:

Sub bass - There's a noticeable lack of sub bass.
Bass - Bass is muddy/bloated, and bleeds into the mids.
Midrange - A slightly elevated midrange that have an odd 'hollow' and unnatural tone. It makes vocals sound meh, and is quite distracting because it's hard not to fixate on the odd tonality.
Treble - Treble is OK on the iPhone, w/enough sparkle and brightness to please the average listener. It can sound a bit grainy with some recordings. No sibilance detected. Using a laptop, treble was inconsistent, usually sounding distant and rolled off.
Soundstage - Soundstage is average.
Overall Sound -  Due to the extension issues at both ends and the slightly forward midrange, the overall sound becomes a north of V-shaped, leaning more towards neutralish/W-shaped. Sound is warm.
Other Notes - As you turn the volume higher and higher, the distortion gets ridiculous. I have to keep the volume at a medium to low level to keep the distortion under control.
Setup #2 (optimal):

Auvio wide bore tips
KZ 4-braid silver upgrade cable (black rings, 0.3ohm impedance). Note the KZ 8-braid cable in bottom photos were only for the photos.
xduoo X3 (320k MP3, flac). No EQ.
FiiO E12A Mont Blanc, low gain, bass boost off
Setup #2 Results:

Sub bass - There is a wider dynamic sound, with better sub bass extension compared to setup #1.
Bass - There is better separation, with the bass no longer bleeding into the midrange. Bass has a nice clean texture to it; nothing like setup #1.
Midrange - The weird "off-tone" and hollow midrange sound is gone, and midrange sounds more natural. However, with setup #2 midrange became slightly recessed compared to setup #1 (a slight V-shape vs a slight W-shape).
Treble - There is a wider dynamic sound, with better treble extension compared to setup #1. Other than the extra treble extension, treble sounds about the same as setup #1. Treble is clean, w/enough sparkle and brightness to please the average listener. It can sound a bit grainy with some recordings. No sibilance detected.
Soundstage - Soundstage is average. No problems.
Overall Sound - The 1st thing that immediately hits you is a much cleaner sound. It's sounds like a totally different IEM vs setup #1. The sound signature is a v-shape compared to setup #1. Sound is warm, and fun, with plenty of energy. The better dynamics/extension with this setup makes it feel much less compressed compared to setup #1. The sound reminds me of the KZ EDR2.
Other Notes - No distortion, even with the volume set to ear-bleed levels.

*Summary:*
The QKZ VK1 is really a temperamental "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde" IEM. If you use the stock everything (cable, tips), and pair it with a cell phone, you will get Mr. Hyde - a distorted monster. With a few tweaks, you will get Dr. Jekyll - clean, smooth, and capable for the price range this competes in.

In setup #1 configuration, I would rate these a 2.5 out of 5. I would never use them, and instead they'd go in the drawer of forgotten gear or be given away.

However, in setup #2 configuration, I rate them a 3.75 out of 5, and will add these to my daily listening rotation for sure. That score may sound bad, but I'm using a scale based in reality, not one where Rock Zircons get a 5 out of 5. A 3.75 really isn't that bad.

The box and listing description claims these have the high-res certification. If you use setup #2, you will believe that claim. If you use setup #1, meh I don't think so.

Are they all that and a bag of chips? I would classify them above average. They are definitely the best thing I've ever heard from QKZ. Overall, I feel like they were certainly worth what I paid for them ($13, with the TRN cable being worth $7). As the price approaches its retail of $20, I would probably look elsewhere as there's better options. Other than that, I'm happy with them (which is saying a lot as I've had instant regret with 95% of QKZs I've tried in the past).

I still (personally) prefer the sound and comfort of the UiiSii CM5, assuming you can find the CM5 for $12 or below. The CM5 can be driven by anything and has consistently good sound regardless of source, without all of the fiddly caveats of the VK1. CM5 needs no amp either. But the VK1 has removable cables vs the fixed cables of the CM5, which means you can change to any compatible cable including Bluetooth cables. Like the VK1, the CM5 is tip sensitive (KZ Starlines sound best on the CM5). So pick your poison.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I checked the "channel phasing and channel identification". They are very comfy as the pointy end does not touch anything. Shape is reminiscent of the ZST.
> 
> So far I enjoy the rather homogeneous and fluid sound. These **** are keepers. Listen KZ...
> 
> UPDATE: still very comfy! And still homogeneous, fluid, and coherent...getting addictive! NOT V-shaped.



Do they have removable cables? If so, what I meant was it looked like the cable might be correct (L and R correct), but plugged into the opposite ear pieces. The channels would still be OK, but the ear pieces would fit all whopperjawed.

Maybe it was just the angle of the photo...


----------



## paulindss

These **** caugh my attention by using knowles drivers. A little comparison with your other's iem's like zs10, b100 or t2 would be really nice @Otto Motor.


----------



## darmanastartes

The UiiSii CM5s came in yesterday. First impressions are very positive. I like them better than the Yersen FEN-2000s overall. Sound seems more neutral and they're much more comfortable. Cables aren't detachable but that's probably too much to expect at $12. On the flip side, the included tips are crap. It's hard to get a good seal even with the double flange eartips from the P1 Pinnacle.


----------



## mbwilson111

darmanastartes said:


> The UiiSii CM5s came in yesterday. First impressions are very positive. I like them better than the Yersen FEN-2000s overall. Sound seems more neutral and they're much more comfortable. Cables aren't detachable but that's probably too much to expect at $12. On the flip side, the included tips are crap. It's hard to get a good seal even with the double flange eartips from the P1 Pinnacle.



I use KZ medium Starline tips on my CM5.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> So against my better judgement (and previous bad experience), I went ahead and bought the QKZ VK1.
> 
> The graphene driver w/tesla magnet and crossover sucked me in. I paid $13 shipped. Since the VK1 includes a TRN black cable (worth ~$7), the IEM itself basically cost $6. If it sucked, I figured I could reuse the cable, and the most I had to lose was another QKZ that sat in a drawer collecting dust.
> 
> ...



Very nice review. After reading regarding the finickiness I think I'd pass


----------



## lmfboy01

Slater said:


> So against my better judgement (and previous bad experience), I went ahead and bought the QKZ VK1.
> 
> The graphene driver w/tesla magnet and crossover sucked me in. I paid $13 shipped. Since the VK1 includes a TRN black cable (worth ~$7), the IEM itself basically cost $6. If it sucked, I figured I could reuse the cable, and the most I had to lose was another QKZ that sat in a drawer collecting dust.
> 
> ...



I got these yesterday too, helpful notch in chassis to make very nice fitting, decent cable worth a few bucks, sound quality I still need to take a better listen to, for what its worth its good enough for youtube.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> **** UEs have arrived. Presently breaking in both the **** and my ears. A smooth, coherent and fluid listening so far. Took some tip mikado ("tip rolling") to get the right seal. Fit is good.
> 
> Appears that **** got the hybrid technology under control.



If I'm not mistaken, isn't the **** UE, NiceHck Bro, and the @@@@@ Pro are the same IEMs with different name/rebrand?


----------



## NeonHD

Is it only me or does anybody else ever notice that the soundstage becomes larger when you're in a bigger room, and smaller when you're in a smaller room? 

I've mostly been evaluating the soundstage capabilities of my IEMs in my bedroom, which is a pretty small space. Both my Tin T515 and TRN V20 didn't seem to have spacious soundstage while listening in my bedroom, but whenever I test them out in a large space like my gym or a huge lecture hall, they actually sounded so spacious.

This is definitely a psychological effect that I'm experiencing, which I find to be quite interesting.

So I think analysing soundstage isn't entirely an empirical and analytical process, it also includes subjective/psychological factors as well. The fact that you unconsciously realize that you're in a small or large room could possibly have a big impact on evaluating the soundstage of an IEM.


----------



## GrassFed

Quick update on Uiisii E6 - sound stage on this thing is ridiculously large. I briefly switched back to CM5 and there's no contest here. E6 is massive with depth. Love it more and more.


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> The UiiSii CM5s came in yesterday. First impressions are very positive. I like them better than the Yersen FEN-2000s overall. Sound seems more neutral and they're much more comfortable. Cables aren't detachable but that's probably too much to expect at $12. On the flip side, the included tips are crap. It's hard to get a good seal even with the double flange eartips from the P1 Pinnacle.



For the tips, KZ Starlines are the golden ticket 

That's why they sound neutral to you. Once you get Starlines on, all that juicy sub bass and bass wakes up and you'll be like


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't the **** UE, NiceHck Bro, and the @@@@@ Pro are the same IEMs with different name/rebrand?



Not sure about the **** UE, but the BGVP SGZ-DN1, NiceHck Bro, and the @@@@@ Pro are the same IEMs. Only difference is branding and the selection of tips included.


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Very nice review. After reading regarding the finickiness I think I'd pass



Knowing the kinds of things you've liked/disliked, I think you are making the right decision.

Yeah, they are finicky. Because of that, I guarantee you're going to see people that say they hate them and they suck, and those that say they're good for the price.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Is it only me or does anybody else ever notice that the soundstage becomes larger when you're in a bigger room, and smaller when you're in a smaller room?
> 
> I've mostly been evaluating the soundstage capabilities of my IEMs in my bedroom, which is a pretty small space. Both my Tin T515 and TRN V20 didn't seem to have spacious soundstage while listening in my bedroom, but whenever I test them out in a large space like my gym or a huge lecture hall, they actually sounded so spacious.
> 
> ...



Interesting observation. I'm sure there's something to it.

When I am doing critical listening (reviews, mod testing, etc), I always do it with my eyes closed to rule out any extraneous influences like that. It also helps me shut off unneeded senses and heightens my hearing (like a blind person that develops heightened hearing).


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> For the tips, KZ Starlines are the golden ticket
> 
> That's why they sound neutral to you. Once you get Starlines on, all that juicy sub bass and bass wakes up and you'll be like


The best seal I've gotten so far has been with the large foam tips from the Yersen FEN-2000 set. Definitely has made the sound bassier.


----------



## lmfboy01

Just wondering anyone have any problems on AliE?  Most of my expericenes have been great, shipping is sometimes takes longer than usual, I have an outstanding order that supposely shipped 1/2 seperately.  Then yeah no answer, I just received 1 of 2 on 5/3, order was placed 3/28...It says I can dispute at the earliest 6/6...1 month away...what to do


----------



## HungryPanda

It's a waiting game


----------



## lmfboy01

Yeah, the problem is their is no tracking number, i just hope it didnt get lost in the mesh...


----------



## HungryPanda

I often get tracking numbers that are useless but the packages turn up


----------



## lmfboy01

copy pasta

Shipment cancelled

2018-04-19 15:54:30 


Waiting for pick up

2018-04-08 13:55:09 [GMT+8]

Data Provided by CAINIAO
Above information is optimized View original information
Tracking number:
LN810314765CN

Logistics company:
AliExpress Standard Shipping

Shipment time:
2018-04-07 01:04:22


----------



## lmfboy01

Yeah I ordered 10 zircons for gifts, received 9 rock zircons, but missing svara, 3-4 cables, fen2000 (i already got 2 from a different seller less than 10 days), and 1 zircon
, like say what...


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2018)

lmfboy01 said:


> Just wondering anyone have any problems on AliE?  Most of my expericenes have been great, shipping is sometimes takes longer than usual, I have an outstanding order that supposely shipped 1/2 seperately.  Then yeah no answer, I just received 1 of 2 on 5/3, order was placed 3/28...It says I can dispute at the earliest 6/6...1 month away...what to do



I would just be patient friend. Sometimes stuff can take up to 2 months or more. Depending on what country you're in, it can even take 6 months!

Sometimes it's the seller. Sometimes it's the delivery method. Sometimes it's customs. Sometimes it's your in-country post (Canada is notorious for sitting on packages for 1-2 months; watch the below video). Sometimes it's all of them.

https://bc.ctvnews.ca/delayed-delivery-canada-post-says-you-get-what-you-pay-for-1.3446303

Just do other stuff to keep your mind off of it, and don't even think about it. It will show up eventually. If that kind of waiting causes you anxiety (as it does a lot of people), I would just stick with Amazon (and the higher prices that come along with it).

Good luck, and hope it arrives soon.

P.S. - I saw you ordered a bunch as gifts (wow that's a lot of Zircons). I stopped doing that years ago because of the waiting and unreliable time frames. Many times stuff would show up 2 weeks after I needed it. Now if I want Chinese ecommerce goods as gifts, I buy them ~3-6 months in advance and keep them tucked away in large tupperware tubs until I am ready to give the gifts. That way, as deals come along during the year, I can stock up, and not stress about seller delays and shipping times. And it covers me when there's QC problems, as I still have time to get refunds/replacement exchanges in time for when I need it. For example, I already have a XMas pile started (which is a little over 7 months away).


----------



## lmfboy01

Yeah Canada is bad, someone tried to jack me on a used phone during one of thjose NorEaster storms.  Dont get no stupid ideas you trolls lol.... But yeah they got lost in Chicago, had to call their post office in Chicago...etc..etc..I was out 2 months.


----------



## maxxevv

Just contact the seller via the messaging platform and ask them what happened.  
Most of them will give you a decent answer. 

I had once ordered an electronic component for a project. As it wasn't clear which model was more suitable for the project's users,  I ordered 2 separate models. Only 1 came. I contacted the seller, they immediately dispatched a second one on express postage to me.  

So, use the platform and contact them. It will be useful as 'paper trial' if you eventually need to file a dispute.


----------



## lmfboy01

I have contacted them the last 2-3 days and receive no answer.  I am not trying to bring them down or anything like that.  We are slightly privelged people from all over the world that enjoys this "hobby" with access to the newest designs, concepts, an ideas from 1/2 a world away, you know its all good, 98.5% of my purchases went good and some were great, but this time no answer...what to do hjmmm...


----------



## Terran Earthson

lmfboy01 said:


> I have contacted them the last 2-3 days and receive no answer.  I am not trying to bring them down or anything like that.  We are slightly privelged people from all over the world that enjoys this "hobby" with access to the newest designs, concepts, an ideas from 1/2 a world away, you know its all good, 98.5% of my purchases went good and some were great, but this time no answer...what to do hjmmm...


If it's Cainiao that is handling your parcels, then it is most likely that everything will come, sooner or later.  Logistics is a very serious business now in China, every parcel matters, so I think you just have to be patient.


----------



## Otto Motor

chinmie said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't the **** UE, NiceHck Bro, and the @@@@@ Pro are the same IEMs with different name/rebrand?


Don't know. The UES is a hybrid and the follow-up to the UE which as a single dynamic rider model. Never heard of the @@@@@ Pro...are they rude sounding ?


----------



## groucho69

lmfboy01 said:


> Yeah Canada is bad, someone tried to jack me on a used phone during one of thjose NorEaster storms.  Dont get no stupid ideas you trolls lol.... But yeah they got lost in Chicago, had to call their post office in Chicago...etc..etc..I was out 2 months.



Most of the issue shipping to Canada is Canada Customs.


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Don't know. The UES is a hybrid and the follow-up to the UE which as a single dynamic rider model. Never heard of the @@@@@ Pro...are they rude sounding ?



Yes.. A fairy dies each time someone says the name 

I gotta ask, how's the sound sig and SQ compared to the Einsear T2 and Tinaudio T2?


----------



## Otto Motor (May 5, 2018)

chinmie said:


> Yes.. A fairy dies each time someone says the name
> 
> I gotta ask, how's the sound sig and SQ compared to the Einsear T2 and Tinaudio T2?


Ohhhhh...diifficult right out of my body part below and behind my hips. I put the Tinaudio T2 in briefly and they may be slightly superior. The Tins may render the voices a bit more naturally. Whether they are more enjoyable will have to be established. Haven't tried the other T2 from Einsear but think the UEs sound a bit more mature - and the Senfers are NOT V-shaped, what makes them unusual in their price segment. Voices in the **** are forward and not covered up by the bass. But when recordings have harsh sssssssssss sounds, the Ssssenfer can be really sibilant. Bass in the **** is not too extended and is neither dry or boomy. There is nothing obviously wrong with them, they are smooth and homogenous sounding and there is good coherence between bass, mids, and treble.

The **** are also not as neutral sounding as the Tins. They are sitting somewhat between neutral and fun.

I promised the sellers to review both **** and Tins,  which will take some time.

My preliminary verdict: the **** are more expensive than each of my numerous KZ hybrids such as the ZST, ES3, Moreofthesame Pro, but this price difference is more than warranted. Makes the KZ Moreofthesame Pro obsolete and saves you money in the long run.


----------



## Otto Motor

Otto Motor said:


> Don't know. The UES is a hybrid and the follow-up to the UE which as a single dynamic rider model. Never heard of the @@@@@ Pro...are they rude sounding ?


Surprisingly not! Yes, Canada Customs is only working 5 days are week, but CTV News Vancouver established that Canada Post leave cleared stuff untouched for weeks on end. Or, in my case, for 150 days.


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> These **** caugh my attention by using knowles drivers. A little comparison with your other's iem's like zs10, b100 or t2 would be really nice @Otto Motor.


Will come in detail. I will have to write a review. But it is safe to order them.


----------



## Otto Motor

Optics: the unspectacular **** UES vs. the poppy KZ ZST (right)! Sound wise, it is the other way round.


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> Will come in detail. I will have to write a review. But it is safe to order them.



OPEN YOUR EYES PEOPLE. @Otto Motor is a man that sold his soul to get discount in iem's.

I always knew...


----------



## Otto Motor (May 5, 2018)

paulindss said:


> OPEN YOUR EYES PEOPLE. @Otto Motor is a man that sold his soul to get discount in iem's.
> 
> I always knew...


Yes! I asked for $7 discount on the **** UES...the former sale price awarded to loomisjohnson...

Are you pulling my leg?

Here, from the secret "loomisjohnson conspiracy" files...


----------



## paulindss

Otto Motor said:


> Yes! I asked for $7 discount for the **** UES...the former sale price awarded to loomisjohnson!
> 
> Are you pulling my leg? I get nothing for anybody's orders. Sold my soul: did you read my ZS10 review?



It"s a joke my friend lol. Of course i am pulling your leg. I look further to your review.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> Yes! I asked for $7 discount on the **** UES...the former sale price awarded to loomisjohnson...
> 
> Are you pulling my leg?
> 
> Here, from the secret "loomisjohnson conspiracy" files...


Where is your zs10 review

Don't pull his leg, he is dangerous(sound track playing on his entry).


----------



## Otto Motor

paulindss said:


> It"s a joke my friend lol. Of course i am pulling your leg. I look further to your review.





dhruvmeena96 said:


> Where is your zs10 review
> 
> Don't pull his leg, he is dangerous(sound track playing on his entry).



But some intellectually challenged like our troll friend snpr may not get it! 

ZS10 review has been here for the last 8 days - nobody else has offered another one yet on head fi:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs10.23034/reviews


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> Yes! I asked for $7 discount on the **** UES...the former sale price awarded to loomisjohnson...
> 
> Are you pulling my leg?
> 
> Here, from the secret "loomisjohnson conspiracy" files...


$7?? otto, you cheap hooker--i personally would never compromise my integrity for less than $20.
on a related note, i've listened exclusively this week to the ues and to my other current crush, the kz zsr. by most objective standards (coherence, balance, naturalness of tone), the ues is clearly better. howsoever, i still found myself reaching for the zsr more often--its raw, adrenalized presentation is more suited to the raucous, lowly genres of music ifavor. that said, i just listened on the ues to "unhalbricking" by fairport convention (a folkrock masterpiece featuring arguably the best-ever chick singer and inarguably the greatest living guitarist) and it was sublime. i trust otto will get to comparing the ues to the real ue900s in his review, but i'll be damned if they don't measure very close.


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> $7?? otto, you cheap hooker--i personally would never compromise my integrity for less than $20.
> on a related note, i've listened exclusively this week to the ues and to my other current crush, the kz zsr. by most objective standards (coherence, balance, naturalness of tone), the ues is clearly better. howsoever, i still found myself reaching for the zsr more often--its raw, adrenalized presentation is more suited to the raucous, lowly genres of music ifavor. that said, i just listened on the ues to "unhalbricking" by fairport convention (a folkrock masterpiece featuring arguably the best-ever chick singer and inarguably the greatest living guitarist) and it was sublime. i trust otto will get to comparing the ues to the real ue900s in his review, but i'll be damned if they don't measure very close.



despite just getting the RNF, now I'm interested in the ****. Any plan to fully review it?


----------



## paulindss

These **** ues, with the poorly constructed mdk ask and asy must prove that there's life outside kz. In regard of chep hybrids.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 5, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> $7?? otto, you cheap hooker--i personally would never compromise my integrity for less than $20.
> on a related note, i've listened exclusively this week to the ues and to my other current crush, the kz zsr. by most objective standards (coherence, balance, naturalness of tone), the ues is clearly better. howsoever, i still found myself reaching for the zsr more often--its raw, adrenalized presentation is more suited to the raucous, lowly genres of music ifavor. that said, i just listened on the ues to "unhalbricking" by fairport convention (a folkrock masterpiece featuring arguably the best-ever chick singer and inarguably the greatest living guitarist) and it was sublime. i trust otto will get to comparing the ues to the real ue900s in his review, but i'll be damned if they don't measure very close.


Sorry $7, that's all my review will be worth. Everybody has to start small .

The UES are a bit like a well assembled sports team: the individual players may not be the greatest but as a team, they harmonize very well and can challenge teams from higher leagues. No opinion whether UES or ZSR is better, the UES certainly has better integration of mids/vocals. And both are equally sibilant.

It appears to me that the UES are sold to dealers just as two earpieces without any packaging. The AE seller adds their own idea of a cable and a cheap zippered container. My cable is middle of the road but there's nothing wrong with it.

There is nothing written on the UES's earpieces so that finicky head fiers save money on sandpaper. On the other hand, I wouldn't know whether I got the old single-driver UE or the newer hybrid UES...unless I slater it open.


----------



## HungryPanda

Of course I have been listening with my cheap but wonderful ZSR


----------



## tomatosauce (May 5, 2018)

I have some bad news concerning the *Yersen FEN-2000*. I received my first pair from the AliExpress Highlight Global Store on 3/16/18. The sound quality was great for the price. One month later, on 4/18/18, my right earpiece failed. I immediately contacted the seller who agreed to send me a replacement right earpiece. I just received the package today and to my surprise, I received both left and right earpieces. Not surprisingly, they were packaged in a ziplock bag, no eartips, cables or other packaging. When I listened to the new pair, however, it became overwhelmingly obvious that the sound quality is *vastly inferior* to the old pair. I switched out the old left earpiece to compare it to the new one using the same eartips and cable and the difference couldn't be clearer. The new set sounds tinny, muddy, with reduced soundstage and instrumental separation. Even for the low price, this new pair would not be worth it. I recognize that some people will say that the difference in sound quality may be from lack of burn in; I can say without reservation that out of the box, my old pair absolutely did not sound like this new pair. I'm willing to give burn in a shot, but for now, I would be very very careful about purchasing a new Yersen FEN-2000 as I believe the company may have changed the internals and created an inferior updated version without notifying consumers (which would be misleading since the reviews here are presumably for the first version), or perhaps the company has poor QC leading to such inconsistency. Or maybe it's my seller and his/her source. The point is, this new pair is not good at all and I cannot in good conscience recommend the Yersen FEN-2000 to new buyers (and that's not even considering its build quality issues). There are just too many better options at the same price point to deal with this nonsense.

Edit 1: I apologize if the above came off harsh. I'm more upset that Yersen might be screwing over customers than I am about the sound quality, though the SQ is also not praiseworthy.

Edit 2: If anyone can guide me through fixing my first right earpiece, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## paulindss

Just wanna say that i can't take my bgvp ds1 version (?) Off my ears.

Wonderfun iem. All arounder.


----------



## Slater

tomatosauce said:


> I have some bad news concerning the *Yersen FEN-2000*. I received my first pair from the AliExpress Highlight Global Store on 3/16/18. The sound quality was great for the price. One month later, on 4/18/18, my right earpiece failed. I immediately contacted the seller who agreed to send me a replacement right earpiece. I just received the package today and to my surprise, I received both left and right earpieces. Not surprisingly, they were packaged in a ziplock bag, no eartips, cables or other packaging. When I listened to the new pair, however, it became overwhelmingly obvious that the sound quality is *vastly inferior* to the old pair. I switched out the old left earpiece to compare it to the new one using the same eartips and cable and the difference couldn't be clearer. The new set sounds tinny, muddy, with reduced soundstage and instrumental separation. Even for the low price, this new pair would not be worth it. I recognize that some people will say that the difference in sound quality may be from lack of burn in; I can say without reservation that out of the box, my old pair absolutely did not sound like this new pair. I'm willing to give burn in a shot, but for now, I would be very very careful about purchasing a new Yersen FEN-2000 as I believe the company may have changed the internals and created an inferior updated version without notifying consumers (which would be misleading since the reviews here are presumably for the first version), or perhaps the company has poor QC leading to such inconsistency. Or maybe it's my seller and his/her source. The point is, this new pair is not good at all and I cannot in good conscience recommend the Yersen FEN-2000 to new buyers (and that's not even considering its build quality issues). There are just too many better options at the same price point to deal with this nonsense.
> 
> Edit 1: I apologize if the above came off harsh. I'm more upset that Yersen might be screwing over customers than I am about the sound quality, though the SQ is also not praiseworthy.
> 
> Edit 2: If anyone can guide me through fixing my first right earpiece, I would be most appreciative.



These seem to be more trouble than they’re worth. I have seen numerous reports of these things failing.


----------



## Bartig (May 6, 2018)

Listened to the BGVP DS1 thoroughly this evening and oh my, do they show detail! Incredible separation, awesome soundstage! I’ve never heard EDM tracks this layered before!

Not even the Tin Audio T2 seem to deliver this much detail - but I will have to compare them better to check on that bold statement.

But good lord, are they sweet for €35! The build quality. The looks. The sound! I love them!


----------



## lmfboy01

Slater said:


> These seem to be more trouble than they’re worth. I have seen numerous reports of these things failing.


Mine are good and I ordered 2 at 30 bucks.  I still havent received my big order that included one for $21 (this order is lost - no seller response), that i was talking about earlier.
Someone wanna tell me how FEN-2000 matches up to the T2?


----------



## toddy0191

tomatosauce said:


> I have some bad news concerning the *Yersen FEN-2000*. I received my first pair from the AliExpress Highlight Global Store on 3/16/18. The sound quality was great for the price. One month later, on 4/18/18, my right earpiece failed. I immediately contacted the seller who agreed to send me a replacement right earpiece. I just received the package today and to my surprise, I received both left and right earpieces. Not surprisingly, they were packaged in a ziplock bag, no eartips, cables or other packaging. When I listened to the new pair, however, it became overwhelmingly obvious that the sound quality is *vastly inferior* to the old pair. I switched out the old left earpiece to compare it to the new one using the same eartips and cable and the difference couldn't be clearer. The new set sounds tinny, muddy, with reduced soundstage and instrumental separation. Even for the low price, this new pair would not be worth it. I recognize that some people will say that the difference in sound quality may be from lack of burn in; I can say without reservation that out of the box, my old pair absolutely did not sound like this new pair. I'm willing to give burn in a shot, but for now, I would be very very careful about purchasing a new Yersen FEN-2000 as I believe the company may have changed the internals and created an inferior updated version without notifying consumers (which would be misleading since the reviews here are presumably for the first version), or perhaps the company has poor QC leading to such inconsistency. Or maybe it's my seller and his/her source. The point is, this new pair is not good at all and I cannot in good conscience recommend the Yersen FEN-2000 to new buyers (and that's not even considering its build quality issues). There are just too many better options at the same price point to deal with this nonsense.
> 
> Edit 1: I apologize if the above came off harsh. I'm more upset that Yersen might be screwing over customers than I am about the sound quality, though the SQ is also not praiseworthy.
> 
> Edit 2: If anyone can guide me through fixing my first right earpiece, I would be most appreciative.



I'm in the same boat,  but am still waiting for my replacement  which was sent before yours.  At least they have sent us out replacements unlike AK Audio store and my zs10. @Slater  I'm going to take your advice and raise a dispute and leave them a 1 star review. 

I'll definitely not buy from them again.

Oh well  not having the greatest luck.


----------



## tomatosauce (May 5, 2018)

lmfboy01 said:


> Mine are good and I ordered 2 at 30 bucks.  I still havent received my big order that included one for $21 (this order is lost - no seller response), that i was talking about earlier.
> Someone wanna tell me how FEN-2000 matches up to the T2?


Compared to my first FEN-2000, I felt that the T2 offered more clarity, detail, and neutrality. The FEN-2000 had stronger sub-bass out of the box. Mids and highs were similar and though I remember giving the T2 a very slight edge, I was not disappointed with the FEN-2000 at all. Where I felt the T2 was a bit lacking for EDM, the FEN-2000 performed well. Now that I did the bass mod for the T2, though, that criticism is no longer valid. Taking into consideration the issues I outlined earlier, I think the T2 is a better buy for new customers. Since you already have two good pairs of the FEN-2000, I'd consider the T2 a side grade more than an upgrade.

@Bartig and @paulindss: Would you say the DS1 is your favorite IEM in your collection? And to confirm: you guys purchased Version 1 from Audio&Visual on AliExpress, correct? Many thanks.


----------



## Bartig (May 5, 2018)

tomatosauce said:


> Compared to my first FEN-2000, I felt that the T2 offered more clarity, detail, and neutrality. The FEN-2000 had stronger sub-bass out of the box. Mids and highs were similar but I remember giving the T2 a slight edge. Where I felt the T2 was bit a bit lacking for EDM, the FEN-2000 performed well. Now that I did the bass mod for the T2, though, that criticism is no longer valid. Taking into consideration the issues I outlined earlier, I think the T2 is a better buy.
> 
> @Bartig and @paulindss: Would you say the DS1 is your favorite IEM in your collection? And to confirm: you guys purchased Version 1 from Audio&Visual on AliExpress, correct? Many thanks.


I did - but purely from the earlier description from the sound I guess I got the TN Forum Version (or v1). Asked for this one, but can’t compare. 

It’s too soon to say I like them better than the T2 with its bass hole covered, but wow, are they impressive.


----------



## paulindss

tomatosauce said:


> Compared to my first FEN-2000, I felt that the T2 offered more clarity, detail, and neutrality. The FEN-2000 had stronger sub-bass out of the box. Mids and highs were similar and though I remember giving the T2 a very slight edge, I was not disappointed with the FEN-2000 at all. Where I felt the T2 was a bit lacking for EDM, the FEN-2000 performed well. Now that I did the bass mod for the T2, though, that criticism is no longer valid. Taking into consideration the issues I outlined earlier, I think the T2 is a better buy for new customers. Since you already have two good pairs of the FEN-2000, I'd consider the T2 a side grade more than an upgrade.
> 
> @Bartig and @paulindss: Would you say the DS1 is your favorite IEM in your collection? And to confirm: you guys purchased Version 1 from Audio&Visual on AliExpress, correct? Many thanks.



It's soon to confirm. I don't know wich version i got. Never did an a/b test. But they are of course top 2. In my collection, only the t2 rivals with them. And yes, i asked for version 1 from audio&express.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Really enjoying my Fisher Price IEM's.... Jk... I love the TRN V20, it is warm sounding with zero sibilance, deep fast bass and decent sized soundstage. It has great detail in the mids without being overly bright. The stock cable is great as well. I have a black pair on the way now.


----------



## MDH12AX7




----------



## Otto Motor

I listened to Paramore's Emergency (but the live version on the "Live in the UK" album) with different earphones. The live version is less than optimally recorded and the musical weaving is relatively simple.

First the **** UES: coherent sound, image was homogeneous but could have been bigger. Next the KZ ZSR: instantly evident was the loose lower end and the laid back however naturally sounding mids. Next, the Focal Sphear, which, unexpectedly, did not sound much better than the previous two. Then the ZS10, in which the image fell totally apart: it was fragmental at best. Rule of thumb for the ZS10: any music with fewer musicians than drivers (in both earpieces combined) sounds problematic. Last I used the Urbanfun Hifi which had surprisingly natural voices which were also somewhat too far back.


----------



## Terran Earthson (May 5, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> I listened to Paramore's Emergency (but the live version on the "Live in the UK" album) with different earphones. The live version is less than optimally recorded and the musical weaving is relatively simple.
> 
> First the **** UES: coherent sound, image was homogeneous but could have been bigger. Next the KZ ZSR: instantly evident was the loose lower end and the laid back however naturally sounding mids. Next, the Focal Sphear, which, unexpectedly, did not sound much better than the previous two. Then the ZS10, in which the image fell totally apart: it was fragmental at best. Rule of thumb for the ZS10: any music with fewer musicians than drivers (in both earpieces combined) sounds problematic. Last I used the Urbanfun Hifi which had surprisingly natural voices which were also somewhat too far back.



Can you try the track "I hate to see your heart break" from their self-titled album, the song is pretty much just Hayley's  vocals and a strikingly beautiful guitar and piano? solo at the end. Interesting how would aforementioned iem's will handle that.

edit: it's violins, not a piano,  somehow i messed them up...


----------



## oneula (May 5, 2018)

lmfboy01 said:


> Mine are good and I ordered 2 at 30 bucks.  I still havent received my big order that included one for $21 (this order is lost - no seller response), that i was talking about earlier.
> Someone wanna tell me how FEN-2000 matches up to the T2?



For my old school ears and music (jazz, vocals)
The TIN Audio T2 wins
The TY-HI-Z HE 150PROs also sound better as well
The Yersen FEN-2000 do seem to come alive with more power though

Still need to listen to my just arrived Rose North Forest and spend more time with my Campfire Audio Comets

Just got the Venture Electronics Zen Omega Series as well (burning in)

I took my green KZ ZSRs, Shoji Hibiki's and KZ ED9s with me last week on a business trip. I guess I felt they were sacrificial just in case I lost them. I really liked the ED9 with gold filters and spinfits listening to my PlenueD and AP60-2 in the hotel room and the KZ ZSRs while walking outside in San Diego or in mulling around the convention center with 3000 other attendees. But none of them worked for me blocking out sound in the plane as I had hoped for  the Hibiki and ZSRs IEMs, I ended up using my Bose in ears to watch movies in peace. The flight over had a crying baby two rows behind me the whole 5 hour flight.


----------



## thejoker13 (May 5, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Listened to the BGVP DS1 thoroughly this evening and oh my, do they show detail! Incredible separation, awesome soundstage! I’ve never heard EDM tracks this layered before!
> 
> Not even the Tin Audio T2 seem to deliver this much detail - but I will have to compare them better to check on that bold statement.
> 
> But good lord, are they sweet for €35! The build quality. The looks. The sound! I love them!


Which version of the DS1 did you get and from what seller? Edit: Nevermind, I see you answered my question when asked by someone else.


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2018)

oneula said:


> ...But none of them worked for me blocking out sound in the plane as I had hoped for  the Hibiki and ZSRs IEMs, I ended up using my Bose in ears to watch movies in peace. The flight over had a crying baby two rows behind me the whole 5 hour flight.



Look, I'm a sympathetic parent and I've been there myself (my daughter was collically and would scream for hours a day for many months). But surely within a 5 hour span you could, as a parent, find a way to calm your baby down. Give it a binky, a bottle, swaddle it in a blanket, go into the bathroom with it, walk and up and down the isles to try and calm it, ask the flight attendant if there was a more quiet place you could take the baby until it calmed down, visit your pediatrician before your flight and ask for something to help calm the baby during the trip, etc.

But as a parent to just sit there for 5 hours and ignore your screaming baby is neglectful, as the baby is crying for a reason - it's the parent's responsibility to find out why and attend to the baby's needs. Not to mention inconsiderate to those around you. It's like the people that recline their seats all the way back in front of you, or read their large newspapers spread halfway into your personal space. Aren't cramped flights in coach uncomfortable enough? We can't all get the royal treatment on a private jet or in 1st class.

I'm not tying to be cruel, uncompassionate, or ignorant/inconsiderate either; rather exactly the opposite. Again, I am a loving parent myself. Maybe that parent did try everything; I wasn't there. But I sure have seen parents that sit by and ignore everything like it's not even happening.

And so we stay on topic, did you end up with your Bose in-ears because they had ANC or something?


----------



## eggnogg

Upcoming BGVP DM6 
5ba per side



Spoiler: FR


----------



## SilverLodestar

eggnogg said:


> Upcoming BGVP DM6
> 5ba per side
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like an amazing FR graph, except the peak from ~6-7 kHz looks a bit concerning. Hopefully they aren’t harsh. 

Also, I wonder how BGVP will price it since they haven’t released a 5-driver IEM yet (as far as I know).


----------



## dhruvmeena96

SilverLodestar said:


> That looks like an amazing FR graph, except the peak from ~6-7 kHz looks a bit concerning. Hopefully they aren’t harsh.
> 
> Also, I wonder how BGVP will price it since they haven’t released a 5-driver IEM yet (as far as I know).


Its 100$ on shopee.tw


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Its 100$ on shopee.tw


Looks very promising then...


----------



## Colors

RE-400 are probably the best ~$50 Chi-Fi IEMs in terms of sound quality, comfort, isolation and fatigue-free listening. They're just so warm and easy on the ears.

I have ER4XR, Campfire Comets, GR07 and Empire Ears Bravado soon and I stick pick up the RE-400 to listen to because of how much I like the bass and mids are tuned. The vocals are so...right.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Colors said:


> RE-400 are probably the best ~$50 Chi-Fi IEMs in terms of sound quality, comfort, isolation and fatigue-free listening. They're just so warm and easy on the ears.
> 
> I have ER4XR, Campfire Comets, GR07 and Empire Ears Bravado soon and I stick pick up the RE-400 to listen to because of how much I like the bass and mids are tuned. The vocals are so...right.


Actually ocharaku co-donguri is the best iem under 50$ as it may be little treble oriented and mid vieled with soft bass, it can resolve many instruments at once without congestion at right place and has the biggest soundstage


----------



## paulindss (May 6, 2018)

*BGVP DS1 vs TIN AUDIO T2*

* *

*DS1 Its a 1000$ dollar heaphone killer ? HELL NO*, IF IT IS, THE T2 IS AS WELL
*Would you pay the full price of them and think it worth (having the t2 as 50$ reference) ? YES. - May be worth checking Fidue A65 tho
Yours is v1 or v2: Don't know.
This iem to you is: Excellent out of the box, perfect with just a little eq.
The t2 at sale price is a better cost benefit ?  OF COURSE IT IS.

SPECS
Driver: Dual Balanced Armature +1 Dynamic Driver Hybrid
Frequency Response: 15Hz-35KHz
Sensitivity: 108dB / mW
Impedance: 13.5Ω
Distortion: <2%
Channel Difference: <1.5dB
*
The shape is the same as KZ ZST, TFZ KING... bealtifuly crafted. Has a metal nozzle with a tube for the BAs, not usual in this price range. Mine is the 2 cable version. The cable is very nice, It has simple connector, but the wires seem better than the wires of the cable that became with tin audio t2. It comes with one pair of foams and two bags of tips. The cable with mic is cheaper than the OCD but also good quality. Both cables has memory wires



*The differences...

 
*
Technicaly equivalent in terms of no frequency leak, layering and tone. The BGVP DS1 has a less airier and less open stage than t2. However, the BGVP adds authority to the sound, With more punch and louder mids, being more prone to sibilance, tho. The bass on the bgvp is much more defined. More body and texture. This, together with the thicker, dryer mids, makes them less "natural" and airier than t2, being more close to "fatiguing", but never reaching that level with my sources.

I found the not at at all hyped impressions of @Dsnuts actually precise. The ds1 is a mid forward iem, no giant killer.

The signature of both are'nt that distant. The level of detail is incredible close and the timbre also, only the vocals can sound sometimes "expensive" in the t2 by being more gentle with the same timbre and with plenty of air without getting any "SS", the "SS" is a bit more pronounced in the bgvp. Never, never uncontrolled and really sibilant tho. Layering is equivalent. The bgvp sound more organic and involving, having the smaller stage. The layering is better with t2 because the sound is flatter, but by being flatter, it sounds less involving.

The t2 really has more air and better highs. The mids on the bgvp also are sometimes shouty. It looks like we have a clear picture of who's better here ? Well, not so fast.

The bass on the bgvp are only a tiny bit of db more pronounced than t2. But they are indeed thicker, boomier and with a better definition and texture.

*What actually makes the diferences and the mutual drawbacks...
*
The stage on the the t2 seems larger, but, artifical in the sense of the instruments not really atacking the field. Its flater, more binaral, 2d, not 3d. But a really expensive 2d. Because of the airier gentle timbre. The bgvp while looking smaler and less gentle, sounds like a loud basement of a band. With the instruments atacking the field with body, and authority. The t2 is like sitting beetwen a expensive hi fidelity system listening to a audiophile record. The bgvp is like being in the smaller room, with the actual band, without a world-clas equipament, but still live.

Wich makes me realise what is the most objetive difference beetwen them, the mid's. The stage are'nt exactly laaaarger on t2. The highs are just more pronounced. And the air is more abundant. While the bgvp is the other way arond. less air, and less texture on the highs. Making them thicker on the mids. With the better bass complementing those frequencies, it Makes the sound "warmer", but without being a warm iem. You can clearly see a diference listening to the drum's and cymbals in the last part of Dave brubeck's - take five. That job the t2 makes better. BUT, in the following track Strange meadow Lark, the piano sounds way fuller and richer on the BGVP DS1. It looks like there are'nt necessarily a more "audiophile" iem here....

*The BGVP problem ? Not that much*

If the bgvp has a real drawback, is the mids sounding shouty in comparision to t2. The suburbs by arcade fire sounds fatiguing. So the iem defnitely isn't itself better than t2, they complement each other. The t2 has a more refined and nature signature. I would put the two iem's on the same league however. Depending on the songs, preferences and smart usage of eq.

What the BGVP needs to be defnitely more attractive than t2 for me ? Well, they can easily be.

*THE RULE OF SMALL EQ
*
You can eq mediocre iem to your absolutety prefence and they can't match a really superior iem

What makes the sound is the actual iem, and ther bgvp is a hell of a iem.

To me, putting 3-6 khz to less a few bd's and a few more db's on the 14-16 khz without touching the bass makes them the perfect iem for me. You does'nt need to really up the highs, just that the t2 spoiled me...

*In that way they sound fun, full, technical, and revealing, without any drawback. A iem that will get more ear time than the original non EQed t2, mainly on the go, because of the better fit and seal*. - t2 don't respond THAT well to eq.

I don't regret buying these iem's and i am sure they will be one of the most used of my collection.

 

Tracks used to critical listening:

Dave brubeck - take five
Dave brubeck - Strange meadow lark
Galimatias - South
Arcade fire - The suburbs
The arcs - put a flower in your pocket
The arcs - Cold companion
Jack White - Girl, you have no faith in medicine
Cone Crew Diretoria - Chama os muleques
Djonga - UFA

*THX FOR READING, all of the informations above are based on my personal experience and view. I don't have technical knowledge on sound.

Have i said i love these iem's ?*


----------



## dhruvmeena96

paulindss said:


> *BGVP DS1 vs TIN AUDIO T2*
> 
> * *
> 
> ...



Well I said that once, when I started debating with darkzenith..

They are great but not a TOTL killer.

Soundstage is round and it is neutral-vivid-fun signature.

V2 is vivid-fun without neutralness.

Well I auditioned ocharaku lineup. I will talk about the series under 100usd.

*Donguri Shizuki
*
Starting with soundstage...its forté

It sounds like alpha and delta D6 with even more huge space sense. It sounds like ocharaku and TTR mastered the art of decay, sense timing.

Image, layering and separation is tuned with jpop and kpop in mind. They are super clean, and can resolve more instrument with detail and super separation. Bass guitar decay or voilin low notes are presented with clear distinction without anything getting muddy.

Treble is same as alpha and delta but mids are little toned back making the sound more airier. This makes instruments and vocal laid back and distant giving that depth and surreal presentation

Bass is on soft side or it can be said it is more spread out.

It sounds like HDSS but it is ocharaku way of tuning by tornado equaliser and pressure exchange air tune.

It comes with spinfit which makes it v shape(mids getting back, bass getting soft and treble extending.

Symbio tips were another story, it raised the mids, treble turned clinical and sometimes sibilant but bass is now tighter.

Decay was lowered and sub bass was good, but that huge stage was reduced by little amount.

But then I think ocharaku default tuning sounded better and was more of relaxed resolving sound.

I can listen more in default tips.


*
*


----------



## Otto Motor

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I said that once, when I started debating with darkzenith..
> 
> *Donguri Shizuki
> *
> ...




Classic Japanese design combining nature with functionality.


----------



## TLDRonin

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I said that once, when I started debating with darkzenith..
> 
> They are great but not a TOTL killer.
> 
> ...


More thoughts on their mids? Looking at many of the reviews of the shizuki, it seems the mids are thin/veiled.


----------



## -sandro- (May 6, 2018)

Does there exist an iem *as close as possible* to the sony m1h for quality and sound signature but with a much better comfort? aka not flat cable and more ergonomic nozzles?


----------



## Dexter22

I am looking for a balanced earphone. With mmcx (2.5mm)  under 150 $\€. I am looking for a neutral sound.  My current plan is mee audio pinnacle p1.  Anyone knows something cheaper which sounds similar ?


----------



## Dexter22

Dexter22 said:


> 1. I am looking for a balanced earphone. With mmcx (2.5mm)  under 150 $\€. I am looking for a neutral sound.  My current plan is mee audio pinnacle p1.  Anyone knows something cheaper which sounds similar ?




2.Also I am looking for nozzle grills for my urban fun HiFi.  Is it possible to buy it separately?


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I said that once, when I started debating with darkzenith..
> 
> They are great but not a TOTL killer.
> 
> ...



i didn't like the Shizuku. that iem is hyped to the stars in my country as the cleanest sounding iem below $500 or something like that(and hyped successfully at that). the mid and treble is brittle, soundstage is wide but not deep, add to that the terrible driver flex. i prefer the T2 by a mile in terms of clean iem


----------



## chinmie

Otto Motor said:


> Classic Japanese design combining nature with functionality.



even though i didn't like the sound, but i can't deny it is beautifully made. you have to hold them yourself to appreciate the material and the cable.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> i didn't like the Shizuku. that iem is hyped to the stars in my country as the cleanest sounding iem below $500 or something like that(and hyped successfully at that). the mid and treble is brittle, soundstage is wide but not deep, add to that the terrible driver flex. i prefer the T2 by a mile in terms of clean iem


Never experienced the flex on audition.

Yours may not be burned enough.

Treble is in more amount but it was on borderline to brittle and adaptive treble.

Soundstage is wide, tall but pseudo deep due to laid back mids


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Never experienced the flex on audition.
> 
> Yours may not be burned enough.
> 
> ...



i had them for months, even though it sounded better than initial out of the box, but not by much. besides, to me if an iem or earphone have to go through a process of 50 or 100 hours of burning in before it sound good, then it has no business staying in my home. they should be sound good ootb and get slightly better after burn in (and not 50 hours more, I'm talking about just a few hours tops)


----------



## eggnogg

loving my shizuku, they good for jpop imo.
and their included SML spinfit worthy enough for a freebie.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Nothing is better than iBasso it01 lol...

Ocharaku does sound brittle on heavy metals etc.


----------



## PacoBdn

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Nothing is better than iBasso it01 lol...
> 
> Ocharaku does sound brittle on heavy metals etc.



For you maybe, but I think there are several that are at a similar level with slight differences in profile.
I have the IT01 at home and they are not the ones I use the most ...


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 6, 2018)

-sandro- said:


> Does there exist an iem *as close as possible* to the sony m1h for quality and sound signature but with a much better comfort? aka not flat cable and more ergonomic nozzles?



I had Sony M1HC and loved the sound but because of the horrible cable I just could not use them.  Upon the recommendation of @groucho69 I replaced it with the Sony MDR-XB50AP.  I love the sound of these and the iem and the cable are very comfortable.  I have not tried to make a direct comparison as I just could not deal with the cable on the M1HC even one more time.

I got the blue ones but they also come in black, red or white.   Here is a photo of mine... they do not come with the case.  The blue is a bit brighter than this.  The cable is flat but is nothing like the other one.  As you can see it coils up nicely and behaves!   It does have an L bend plug... I prefer straight myself.  Also, it has a mic.  I prefer no mic when possible but it is not always possible.   You might like it.


----------



## audionab

i know this thread is not suitable for this question but this thread has more active people than on other threads 

i need recommendations for over ear headphones for home use under 50$. 
i am looking for a characteristic V shape without much loss on mids. 
i will use them for movies, games and music


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 6, 2018)

audionab said:


> i know this thread is not suitable for this question but this thread has more active people than on other threads
> 
> i need recommendations for over ear headphones for home use under 50$.
> i am looking for a characteristic V shape without much loss on mids.
> i will use them for movies, games and music




There is a perfect thread for this..  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...-ear-headphones.822184/page-243#post-14222121

You are right about there being more people in this one but the above thread does get activity.


----------



## -sandro-

mbwilson111 said:


> I had Sony M1HC and loved the sound but because of the horrible cable I just could not use them.  Upon the recommendation of @groucho69 I replaced it with the Sony MDR-XB50AP.  I love the sound of these and the iem and the cable are very comfortable.  I have not tried to make a direct comparison as I just could not deal with the cable on the M1HC even one more time.
> 
> I got the blue ones but they also come in black, red or white.   Here is a photo of mine... they do not come with the case.  The blue is a bit brighter than this.  The cable is flat but is nothing like the other one.  As you can see it coils up nicely and behaves!   It does have an L bend plug... I prefer straight myself.  Also, it has a mic.  I prefer no mic when possible but it is not always possible.   You might like it.


Thanks, I will into them, I was looking for something on the cheap size (Chinese) eben though they're not that expensive.
They don't look that comfortable... are they?
Also curious if they're even better than the mh1c


----------



## mbwilson111

-sandro- said:


> Thanks, I will into them, I was looking for something on the cheap size (Chinese) eben though they're not that expensive.
> They don't look that comfortable... are they?
> Also curious if they're even better than the mh1c



They are comfortable for me but everyone is different.  Have you considered getting the Urban Fun from Aliexpress?


----------



## -sandro-

mbwilson111 said:


> They are comfortable for me but everyone is different.  Have you considered getting the Urban Fun from Aliexpress?


yeah but the sound signature for described similar or of the same league as the einear t2 which I don't generally like and far from that of the sony mh1c...


----------



## mbwilson111

-sandro- said:


> yeah but the sound signature for described similar or of the same league as the einear t2 which I don't generally like and far from that of the sony mh1c...



Maybe you prefer the Sony sound signature.

Can you order the MDR-XB50AP from somewhere with a return policy?  I got mine from Amazon and would have returned them if I hated them or is there had been something wrong with them.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> More thoughts on their mids? Looking at many of the reviews of the shizuki, it seems the mids are thin/veiled.


Thin...not veiled


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Sony xb50 are v shape but loudness can make treble sharper..


----------



## mbwilson111

How many IEMs are too many?  Organizing mine...I have labels on all the little cases.    When zipped up these four soft bags fit inside the foot stool.  I need to lable each bag and make a list of what is in which bag.

When my daughter visits from the States this week she will be using that footstool.  Little will she know about what lies within... LOL. 

Now, where do I keep the two bags that are full of buds?  Right now they are under a chair.  Oh well, I guess that is what furniture is for!


----------



## Slater

Dexter22 said:


> 2.Also I am looking for nozzle grills for my urban fun HiFi.  Is it possible to buy it separately?



You can order the nozzle pieces on Aliexpress.


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Sony xb50 are v shape but loudness can make treble sharper..



Luckily I listen at lower volume than many people. I do hate sharp treble. So you have the MDR-XB50AP?  Do you enjoy it?  I find it to be very musical.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 6, 2018)

Terran Earthson said:


> Can you try the track "I hate to see your heart break" from their self-titled album, the song is pretty much just Hayley's  vocals and a strikingly beautiful guitar and piano? solo at the end. Interesting how would aforementioned iem's will handle that.
> 
> edit: it's violins, not a piano,  somehow i messed them up...



Thank you very much for the tip. It is a great song not only for testing but also for listening. Very enjoyable.

I first used the single BA driver Brainwavz B100 ($50) followed by the **** UES ($25). The B100 sounded a bit cooler overall, particularly in the bass department. Here, the UES's additional dynamic driver added some temperature. I then used the much more expensive UE900S ($399; on sale $179)) which really excel in resolution with their 4 BA drivers. But the "wow effect" came when I plugged the UES in again. Hayley's voice was almost on par with the UE900S - with some sibilance in the UES. Hayley sounded very natural with both iems. The biggest difference was again in the bass, which was much more controlled in the UE900S - you expect this for the money. But wow did the UES fare well in comparison. I speculate that's why the names of the two earphones are so similar, each containing UE...S.

All three iems have a coherent sound; it is no surprise for the B100 with its single driver or the expensive UE900S simply for their price, but I am impressed how well **** tuned their rather unspectacular looking UES. For people who are drooling over the forthcoming KZ models, have a look here. You may do better without the hype. First indication: the new two-driver KZ ED15 bass cannon is no competition for the UES IMO.

I have to add that I had to overcome some sealing problems with the UES. The included tips are too small for my ears, I used my standard third-party ones with a relatively narrow bore. They always add a tinge of boom to the bass for the benefit of getting an overall fuller image. And I have to push them right down to my tonsils.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 6, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Thank you very much for the tip. It is a great song not only for testing but also for listening. Very enjoyable.



Very nice... thank you for sharing.  Sounds beautiful on my Nighthawk which is plugged into the desktop dac/amp at the moment.


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> Very nice... thank you for sharing.  Sounds beautiful on my Nighthawk which happen to be plugged into the desktop dac/amp at the moment.


Never heard of this band before until they played on Colbert last week. That song was rather lively and reminiscent of the B52s meets the Talking Heads...including their stage outfits. I think they hail from Tennessee, an unexpected environment for such music.


----------



## mbwilson111

@Otto Motor You commented the other day about me having a lot of stuff.  I just counted your IEMs... you have more than I do


----------



## groucho69

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Sony xb50 are v shape but loudness can make treble sharper..



I've not had that issue at all.


----------



## chinmie

I've been listening to this nonstop this week. I'm happy that they come up with a new album after 14 years


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> I've been listening to this nonstop this week. I'm happy that they come up with a new album after 14 years




Thank you for the recommendation.  I love albums that make one want to listen nonstop.

14 years!


----------



## Otto Motor

mbwilson111 said:


> @Otto Motor You commented the other day about me having a lot of stuff.  I just counted your IEMs... you have more than I do


Really?...but most of them are in the $5-10 range.


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> How many IEMs are too many?  Organizing mine...I have labels on all the little cases.    When zipped up these four soft bags fit inside the foot stool.  I need to lable each bag and make a list of what is in which bag.
> 
> When my daughter visits from the States this week she will be using that footstool.  Little will she know about what lies within... LOL.
> 
> Now, where do I keep the two bags that are full of buds?  Right now they are under a chair.  Oh well, I guess that is what furniture is for!


I started reorganizing today too. Which row is your favorite?


----------



## HungryPanda

Sounded good on my LG V30 and Rose North Forest


----------



## Otto Motor

Bartig said:


> I started reorganizing today too. Which row is your favorite?


You must be of German descent !


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 6, 2018)

Bartig said:


> I started reorganizing today too. Which row is your favorite?



Row three because it has the ZS10 and the ZSR

and  row six because it has the TRN V20 and the Uiisii CM 5

Which row is YOUR favorite?


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> I started reorganizing today too. Which row is your favorite?



I'll take the second row from the top, please


----------



## mbwilson111

Otto Motor said:


> Really?...but most of them are in the $5-10 range.



Many of mine are as well... thanks to Aliexpress and Amazon Lightning Deals.  My most expensive IEM is the iBasso IT01 at £80.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> Luckily I listen at lower volume than many people. I do hate sharp treble. So you have the MDR-XB50AP?  Do you enjoy it?  I find it to be very musical.





groucho69 said:


> I've not had that issue at all.



On low volume, mid bass colours the mid and turns them weighty.

Decay is out of control on bass, mid bass, mids but upper mids and treble are nearly decay less.

For some ears, this creates a sharp piercing effect and psychological issues.

But on low volume, bass doesn't decay that much and integrates well with whole spectrum making it lovely and musical.

Some people have high impedance ear making them immune to treble effects(not dB) but effect due to spectrum.

Well, I have xb50 and I have to say xb30ex was better in signature whereas xb50 is technically better(quicker treble and upper mids)


----------



## crabdog

My review of the Tin Audio T1. These guys are crushing it!
https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t1-review/


----------



## loomisjohnson (May 6, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Thank you very much for the tip. It is a great song not only for testing but also for listening. Very enjoyable.
> 
> I first used the single BA driver Brainwavz B100 ($50) followed by the **** UES ($25). The B100 sounded a bit cooler overall, particularly in the bass department. Here, the UES's additional dynamic driver added some temperature. I then used the much more expensive UE900S ($399; on sale $179)) which really excel in resolution with their 4 BA drivers. But the "wow effect" came when I plugged the UES in again. Hayley's voice was almost on par with the UE900S - with some sibilance in the UES. Hayley sounded very natural with both iems. The biggest difference was again in the bass, which was much more controlled in the UE900S - you expect this for the money. But wow did the UES fare well in comparison. I speculate that's why the names of the two earphones are so similar, each containing UE...S.
> 
> ...



i a/b'd the ues and ue900s as well--they're similar but not identical, with the ue900s being the more neutral/accurate and the ues being slightly more colored and adrenalized. the mids on the ue900s also sound a bit more forward to me, and instrument placement and layering being clearly more precise on the ue900s. as to which sounds better, however, it gets scary close at times--we're talking about a $24 piece ($17 w/ holiday/corruption discount) vs. the $399 one--i can genuinely see someone liking the marginally livelier presentation on the cheapo more. in contrast to otto, i found the fit and comfort on the ues to be vg, and i much prefer its cable to the frustratingly stiff memory cables on the ue900s. in any event it's pieces like this (and the swing ie800) that ought to enrage and terrify mainstream western manufacturers.


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> How many IEMs are too many?  Organizing mine...I have labels on all the little cases.    When zipped up these four soft bags fit inside the foot stool.  I need to lable each bag and make a list of what is in which bag.
> 
> When my daughter visits from the States this week she will be using that footstool.  Little will she know about what lies within... LOL.
> 
> Now, where do I keep the two bags that are full of buds?  Right now they are under a chair.  Oh well, I guess that is what furniture is for!


See that you got Jayfi JEB-101. What's your impression of it? I have one coming too. I don't plan on having suitcases of IEMs though LOL.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> See that you got Jayfi JEB-101. What's your impression of it? I have one coming too. I don't plan on having suitcases of IEMs though LOL.



I would have to listen again... can't remember... I got them early on and was just getting used to them.  When you get yours let me know what YOU think   I will not have much time to myself over the next couple of weeks.

BTW those are NOT suitcases.... they are only toiletry bags!  Probably should have just brought a suitcase down from the attic...lol.


----------



## groucho69

dhruvmeena96 said:


> On low volume, mid bass colours the mid and turns them weighty.
> 
> Decay is out of control on bass, mid bass, mids but upper mids and treble are nearly decay less.
> 
> ...



That would seems to be at odds with each other.


----------



## mbwilson111

groucho69 said:


> That would seems to be at odds with each other.



Whatever it is doing technically (or not)  I am happy with the sound.  Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> Whatever it is doing technically (or not)  I am happy with the sound.  Thanks for the recommendation



You are still ahead in recommendations,


----------



## tomatosauce (May 6, 2018)

After Slater's review of the QKZ VK1, I canceled my order and got a *UiiSii CM5* instead (the $12 black ones on Amazon which I understand are the large ones). It arrived this morning and my impressions are similar to what's been described before: it does everything pretty well, there is nothing offensive about its sound (e.g. no overpowering bass, no sharp highs, nothing that requires EQ out of the box); an overall solid IEM. It has a graphene driver so I expect that with further listening the sound should evolve a bit. Even though they are very comfortable, I had fit issues as others have mentioned. For some reason I couldn't achieve a perfect seal with the right earpiece using the included tips leading to inadequate bass. I ended up putting on KZ Whirlwind tips which seem to be working well. I'm also a fan of the cable even though it's not replaceable and has a mic*. It's light and transmits very little microphonics. Because of those features, the CM5 + bluetooth receiver will become my go-to work out IEMs. *Very solid pick for $12. *

Now, even though I have plenty to enjoy, I'm still intrigued by the TRN V20. Does it do anything better than others at its price point? I'm pretty sure it would be redundant given what's already in my collection but I am curious nevertheless. I think I'm going to take a break from ordering more IEMs. Until the next hype train, of course .

_*As an aside, I'm not sure why some people are anti-mic here; does it really have a negative effect on sound quality? I still find it useful.
_
Edit: I should also mention that the CM5 packaging is wonderful. The instruction manual was actually helpful for a change and the case was a nice added bonus. These are great gifts!


----------



## paulindss

tomatosauce said:


> Now, even though I have plenty to enjoy, I'm still intrigued by the TRN V20. Does it do anything better than others at its price point? I'm pretty sure it would be redundant given what's already in my collection but I am curious nevertheless.



We are two.


----------



## bsoplinger

tomatosauce said:


> After Slater's review of the QKZ VK1, I canceled my order and got a *UiiSii CM5* instead (the $12 black ones on Amazon which I understand are the large ones). It arrived this morning and my impressions are similar to what's been described before: it does everything pretty well, there is nothing offensive about its sound (e.g. no overpowering bass, no sharp highs, nothing that requires EQ out of the box); an overall solid IEM. It has a graphene driver so I expect that with further listening the sound should evolve a bit. Even though they are very comfortable, I had fit issues as others have mentioned. For some reason I couldn't achieve a perfect seal with the right earpiece using the included tips leading to inadequate bass. I ended up putting on KZ Whirlwind tips which seem to be working well. I'm also a fan of the cable even though it's not replaceable and has a mic*. It's light and transmits very little microphonics. Because of those features, the CM5 + bluetooth receiver will become my go-to work out IEMs. *Very solid pick for $12. *
> 
> Now, even though I have plenty to enjoy, I'm still intrigued by the TRN V20. Does it do anything better than others at its price point? I'm pretty sure it would be redundant given what's already in my collection but I am curious nevertheless. I think I'm going to take a break from ordering more IEMs. Until the next hype train, of course .
> 
> _*As an aside, I'm not sure why some people are anti-mic here; does it really have a negative effect on sound quality? I still find it useful._


I ended up going with the large KZ Starline tips. These are the standard tips included with KZ products for the last year or so. Their large tip isn't much larger than their medium size, its much more a ML than truly large. I find that the narrower bore brings the mids and highs into line with the upper and mid bass better than wide bore but everyone hears differently.

I find I like the sub bass and bass of the TRN V20 over the UiiSii CM5. Better fit. Replaceable cable. Its only $20 so why not?


----------



## tomatosauce

bsoplinger said:


> Its only $20 so why not?



It's actually less than that on AliExpress right now (at least to the US), which is why it's even more tempting. Why couldn't you say it's worse than the CM5?


----------



## bsoplinger

tomatosauce said:


> It's actually less than that on AliExpress right now (at least to the US), which is why it's even more tempting. Why couldn't you say it's worse than the CM5?


Its awful, terrible. You're a horrid human being for even considering them!  
How's that?


----------



## tomatosauce

bsoplinger said:


> Its awful, terrible. You're a horrid human being for even considering them!
> How's that?


Is it weird that I want it more now? But seriously, thanks for the input!


----------



## paulindss

They are slowly increasing price of trn v20.


----------



## Slater (May 6, 2018)

tomatosauce said:


> After Slater's review of the QKZ VK1, I canceled my order and got a *UiiSii CM5* instead (the $12 black ones on Amazon which I understand are the large ones). It arrived this morning and my impressions are similar to what's been described before: it does everything pretty well, there is nothing offensive about its sound (e.g. no overpowering bass, no sharp highs, nothing that requires EQ out of the box); an overall solid IEM. It has a graphene driver so I expect that with further listening the sound should evolve a bit. Even though they are very comfortable, I had fit issues as others have mentioned. For some reason I couldn't achieve a perfect seal with the right earpiece using the included tips leading to inadequate bass. I ended up putting on KZ Whirlwind tips which seem to be working well. I'm also a fan of the cable even though it's not replaceable and has a mic*. It's light and transmits very little microphonics. Because of those features, the CM5 + bluetooth receiver will become my go-to work out IEMs. *Very solid pick for $12. *
> 
> Now, even though I have plenty to enjoy, I'm still intrigued by the TRN V20. Does it do anything better than others at its price point? I'm pretty sure it would be redundant given what's already in my collection but I am curious nevertheless. I think I'm going to take a break from ordering more IEMs. Until the next hype train, of course .
> 
> ...



I think you made the right choice.

While the VK1 is good, the CM5 is better (and cheaper). I think it looks stupid (like a bunch of bananas in your ear as someone said), but how it sounds is the most important thing 

Smart move on the Starlines as well. They are the key to unlocking the CM5's potential!


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> They are slowly increasing price of trn v20.



Maybe since they are going to be releasing the v30 soon?


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> Row three because it has the ZS10 and the ZSR
> 
> and  row six because it has the TRN V20 and the Uiisii CM 5
> 
> Which row is YOUR favorite?


Row six please! The Tin Audio T2 as the most detailed of them all and two great cheap allrounders: TRN V20 and UiiSii CM5.



tomatosauce said:


> After Slater's review of the QKZ VK1, I canceled my order and got a *UiiSii CM5* instead (the $12 black ones on Amazon which I understand are the large ones). It arrived this morning and my impressions are similar to what's been described before: it does everything pretty well, there is nothing offensive about its sound (e.g. no overpowering bass, no sharp highs, nothing that requires EQ out of the box); an overall solid IEM. It has a graphene driver so I expect that with further listening the sound should evolve a bit. Even though they are very comfortable, I had fit issues as others have mentioned. For some reason I couldn't achieve a perfect seal with the right earpiece using the included tips leading to inadequate bass. I ended up putting on KZ Whirlwind tips which seem to be working well. I'm also a fan of the cable even though it's not replaceable and has a mic*. It's light and transmits very little microphonics. Because of those features, the CM5 + bluetooth receiver will become my go-to work out IEMs. *Very solid pick for $12. *
> 
> Now, even though I have plenty to enjoy, I'm still intrigued by the TRN V20. Does it do anything better than others at its price point? I'm pretty sure it would be redundant given what's already in my collection but I am curious nevertheless. I think I'm going to take a break from ordering more IEMs. Until the next hype train, of course .
> 
> ...


It doesn’t seem to be anyone’s favorite, but the TRN V20 truly is a great cheap allrounder. Thick bass, natural sounding mids and plenty of detail - especially above average instrument placement.


----------



## -sandro-

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Sony xb50 are v shape but loudness can make treble sharper..



Oh god v-shaped? Not for me... mh1 is no way v-shaped...


----------



## mbwilson111

tomatosauce said:


> _*As an aside, I'm not sure why some people are anti-mic here; does it really have a negative effect on sound quality? I still find it useful._



I prefer to have no mic if there is a choice of cables because I never  use a mic anyway.  I use daps with my iems not a phone.  As far as sound quality, some people feel that it is just a point where something could break.  Not that it necessarily will break.



-sandro- said:


> Oh god v-shaped? Not for me... mh1 is no way v-shaped...



I would not call them V shaped...whatever that even means.  I get this image that v shaped means that vocals will be horrible.  This is certainly not the case with the xb50... to my ears anyway. I find the music satisfying and the tonality really nice.

@groucho69 maybe you can comment further?  I am too distracted tonight to find the words.


----------



## groucho69

I don't find it V shaped either. Mids and vocals are fine. I've tried it with a variety of music and 3 sources and it performs admirably (no house or metal). Love it with The Black Keys, Al Di Meola, Leonard Cohen, Rammstein, Muddy Waters, Eagles, Cat Stevens, and so many more. Good all round performer.


----------



## Terran Earthson

tomatosauce said:


> _*As an aside, I'm not sure why some people are anti-mic here; does it really have a negative effect on sound quality? I still find it useful._


I ordered pair of V20 without mic which should be on my hands the next week, and they are without mic, just because I'm a cheapskate and didn't wanna spend an extra 1$ on the mic, now kinda regretting  it because sometimes mic does come in handy.  (Also secretly wish that they do worsen the sound and I made the right choice going without it, to justify my lapse in judgment with this one)


----------



## mbwilson111

Terran Earthson said:


> sometimes mic does come in handy.



Actually a mic does help me sometimes to know which is the right and the left earpiece.


----------



## Terran Earthson

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually a mic does help me sometimes to know which is the right and the left earpiece.


Damn you are right, and now I have a one more regret regarding my cheap behaviour...


----------



## mbwilson111

Terran Earthson said:


> Damn you are right, and now I have a one more regret regarding my cheap behaviour...



Except some brands put it on the right and others on the left... lol.  You have to have a good memory.


----------



## Otto Motor

loomisjohnson said:


> i a/b'd the ues and ue900s as well--they're similar but not identical, with the ue900s being the more neutral/accurate and the ues being slightly more colored and adrenalized. the mids on the ue900s also sound a bit more forward to me, and instrument placement and layering being clearly more precise on the ue900s. as to which sounds better, however, it gets scary close at times--we're talking about a $24 piece ($17 w/ holiday/corruption discount) vs. the $399 one--i can genuinely see someone liking the marginally livelier presentation on the cheapo more. in contrast to otto, i found the fit and comfort on the ues to be vg, and i much prefer its cable to the frustratingly stiff memory cables on the ue900s. in any event it's pieces like this (and the swing ie800) that ought to enrage and terrify mainstream western manufacturers.


What makes the **** so strong is that everything works well together: homogeneity, coherence...wonder how much is gained in the much more expensive **** EN900...

Blow your brains out with the **** UES and this:


----------



## hiflofi

Can someone test this song for me on the ZS10 or Tin Audio T2? It sounds really sibilant to me. Not sure if it's my gear or the song itself or just my ears.


----------



## snip3r77

Bartig said:


> Row six please! The Tin Audio T2 as the most detailed of them all and two great cheap allrounders: TRN V20 and UiiSii CM5.
> 
> 
> It doesn’t seem to be anyone’s favorite, but the TRN V20 truly is a great cheap allrounder. Thick bass, natural sounding mids and plenty of detail - especially above average instrument placement.



What type of tips you guys use for your T2?
Do you wear over the ear or ?


----------



## TLDRonin

loomisjohnson said:


> i a/b'd the ues and ue900s as well--they're similar but not identical, with the ue900s being the more neutral/accurate and the ues being slightly more colored and adrenalized. the mids on the ue900s also sound a bit more forward to me, and instrument placement and layering being clearly more precise on the ue900s. as to which sounds better, however, it gets scary close at times--we're talking about a $24 piece ($17 w/ holiday/corruption discount) vs. the $399 one--i can genuinely see someone liking the marginally livelier presentation on the cheapo more. in contrast to otto, i found the fit and comfort on the ues to be vg, and i much prefer its cable to the frustratingly stiff memory cables on the ue900s. in any event it's pieces like this (and the swing ie800) that ought to enrage and terrify mainstream western manufacturers.


I've been on the look out for some cheap mid centric/forward chi-fi. the UES are starting to really pique my interest...


----------



## crabdog

hiflofi said:


> Can someone test this song for me on the ZS10 or Tin Audio T2? It sounds really sibilant to me. Not sure if it's my gear or the song itself or just my ears.



I'd say it's mostly the song itself. It's even kinda bright on my HD3 Wireless speakers and Meze 99 Classics. I don't find it sibilant but the vocals are definitely a bit edgy.


----------



## DeltaAudio

handwander said:


> Will consider buying the nicehck dt300s within the next couple of weeks. Need to see what other sub-$150 Shure-shaped models compete, but these are looking good.



Does anyone know where I can buy these!?


----------



## taygomi

crabdog said:


> My review of the Tin Audio T1. These guys are crushing it!
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t1-review/



if i dont have the t2, should i go for the t1 or t2 now?


----------



## DocHoliday (May 7, 2018)

hiflofi said:


> Can someone test this song for me on the ZS10 or Tin Audio T2? It sounds really sibilant to me. Not sure if it's my gear or the song itself or just my ears.




Not all tracks are recorded equally. I listened to the samples you originally posted and then I listened to the following sample:



I listened to both samples on a relatively warm but detailed IEM (KZ ZSR) and both came through exceptionally clear but I did have to lower the volume 2db because the upper-midrange was pushing the envelope with very mild discomfort. Tolerating slight discomfort for extended listening sessions is a surefire way to damage your hearing if you consistently say to yourself "it seems a bit annoying but I guess it's ok". It'always best to err on the side of caution and save your hearing.

The material point is that the track in question pushes the envelope but when I switched to another set of tracks I could comfortably resume my previous listening volume (+2db) by increasing the volume. 

Every frequency from top to bottom was clear, vivid and detailed without issue on the following tracks:


----------



## handwander

FyreAudio said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy these!?


Not sure they are sold outside Japan. Amazon jp is where I got mine.


----------



## TLDRonin

handwander said:


> Not sure they are sold outside Japan. Amazon jp is where I got mine.





FyreAudio said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy these!?


Im almsot sure you can buy it from NiceHCK on aliexpress considering it says NiceHCK on the shell


----------



## handwander

TLDRonin said:


> Im almsot sure you can buy it from NiceHCK on aliexpress considering it says NiceHCK on the shell


They are the DT300 model, and not on AE. 
https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B079KBSPFL/

Don't appear to be for sale anymore either. Guess I have something rare ~


----------



## dhruvmeena96

NiceHCK dt300 is Japan only

We have diy846 dynamic driver


----------



## crabdog

taygomi said:


> if i dont have the t2, should i go for the t1 or t2 now?


T1 if you like a little extra bass and warmth in your music. T2 is very neutral, more resolving and has less than average amount of bass. So basically T1 = more fun and inviting. T2 = more analytical and detailed.

Here's a quick measurement of both. The T1 is blue/red, T2 is grey.


----------



## toddy0191

hiflofi said:


> Can someone test this song for me on the ZS10 or Tin Audio T2? It sounds really sibilant to me. Not sure if it's my gear or the song itself or just my ears.




I would say the recording is the culprit.  

This is my test track for sibilance and it sounds fine on the T2s (but really harsh on some earphones).


----------



## TLDRonin

dhruvmeena96 said:


> NiceHCK dt300 is Japan only
> 
> We have diy846 dynamic driver


Wait what? A chinese aliexpress audio store is making a JDM iem...?


----------



## loomisjohnson

TLDRonin said:


> I've been on the look out for some cheap mid centric/forward chi-fi. the UES are starting to really pique my interest...


the ues is a under-the-radar winner. another good midcentric choice is the bosshifi b3: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ne-3-5MM-In-Ear-Earphone-DIY/32658705395.html (there's a newer b3s version which is more v-shaped, bassy)


----------



## TLDRonin

The **** UES aesthetically reminds me of those cheap glitter rubber balls that are used as cheap concession prizes...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

**** UEs are great by the way..

But that marketing with the guy wearing **** with that cable they don't even ship it with make me feel bad..

That transparent angled mmcx looks slick..

I ant to ask about the stage, image and separation about these.

I was able to listen to friend’s UEs.

But I was not able to listen to my tracks..only his classical songs.

And anybody got the EN900


----------



## paulindss (May 7, 2018)

Long time waiting and the connector doesn't work with the pin of the iem.

Not all packages from china comes with happiness.

The ez ask is screaming: "DON'T GIVE UP ON ME".

- its too late my dear, time to move on. Sorry


----------



## eggnogg

dhruvmeena96 said:


> **** UEs are great by the way..
> 
> But that marketing with the guy wearing **** with that cable they don't even ship it with make me feel bad..
> 
> ...



u mean this guy?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32812...b2d7-32be43aa00e8,scm-url:1007.18500.102169.0



Company claiming it to sound like ie800s but better in mids and bass by some dB.

Well this is something new.

Freq response of both of these are same by the company.


If they manage to improve over decay and distortion compared to ie800s, then this is really some crazy business going on.

Because when I heard ie800s, I was overwhelmed by the soundstage it produced. Near to level of beyer dt770 studio but with that in ear sound(in ear sound staging capabilities are very small. But ie800s were able to produce some soundstage....i think half of beyer dt770 which is very good).

If this thing comes closer, then this is a steal


----------



## dhruvmeena96

this one


----------



## Terran Earthson

UEs exterior just reminds me of zst which are not the most ergonomically shaped iem, always protruding from the ears. And from reading feedback on Ali,  there seem to be some QC issues, which  doesn't precisely inspire confidence...


----------



## AxelCloris

Mod comment: We're seeing a number of products being discussed in the thread that are against Head-Fi's guidelines. This is a general reminder that we do not allow discussion of knock-offs, "DIY [IEM]", or clones on the forums. Additionally, we continually receive reports on posts containing products from Easy Earphone's brands (****, ****, ****, etc...) which we do not permit. For details on Easy Earphone, please see Currawong's post here.

We'd like to avoid shutting down this thread, so we ask that everyone please keep the discussion within the Posting Guidelines and Terms of Service.


----------



## B9Scrambler

AxelCloris said:


> Mod comment: We're seeing a number of products being discussed in the thread that are against Head-Fi's guidelines. This is a general reminder that we do not allow discussion of knock-offs, "DIY [IEM]", or clones on the forums. Additionally, we continually receive reports on posts containing products from Easy Earphone's brands (****, ****, ****, etc...) which we do not permit. For details on Easy Earphone, please see Currawong's post here.
> 
> We'd like to avoid shutting down this thread, so we ask that everyone please keep the discussion within the Posting Guidelines and Terms of Service.



In addition to reporting posts we routinely share this information with new and existing members but those posts are quickly lost since the thread moves so quickly. Maybe it would be helpful to pin a list of banned companies in a visible location to aid in transparency. The included link is on page 2008 of a closed thread. Not likely people will stumble across it in regular forum use.


----------



## HungryPanda

DIY is also a term that does not necessarily mean a copy or knock off but a unique bijou make


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 7, 2018)

AxelCloris said:


> Mod comment: We're seeing a number of products being discussed in the thread that are against Head-Fi's guidelines. This is a general reminder that we do not allow discussion of knock-offs, "DIY [IEM]", or clones on the forums. Additionally, we continually receive reports on posts containing products from Easy Earphone's brands (****, ****, ****, etc...) which we do not permit. For details on Easy Earphone, please see Currawong's post here.
> 
> We'd like to avoid shutting down this thread, so we ask that everyone please keep the discussion within the Posting Guidelines and Terms of Service.


Aaah lol, ROFL

Well I though only **** and **** were banned.

Sorry, I didn't knew that...

But I want to ask why **** is listed on head gear then.

All **** model are mentioned on head fi head gear.

I myself corrected myself from using those banned names and even their impression is also not in use anymore.

Ummmm....

Well head fi should add a feature to tags on bottom of page to add some notices..


And the link you shared is also not clear by what we have to not say....



If you can mention some names, I will remember those and help in some moderation here and there.


----------



## AxelCloris

B9Scrambler said:


> In addition to reporting posts we routinely share this information with new and existing members but those posts are quickly lost since the thread moves so quickly. Maybe it would be helpful to pin a list of banned companies in a visible location to aid in transparency. The included link is on page 2008 of a closed thread. Not likely people will stumble across it in regular forum use.


I'll bring up this suggestion to the team and see what they think.



HungryPanda said:


> DIY is also a term that does not necessarily mean a copy or knock off but a unique bijou make


DIY as a general rules means "Do It Yourself" and is indeed not necessarily a knock-off or copy. However, when it's "DIY [IEM] it's almost always a knock-off. An example of one can be seen two posts above mine, the "DIY 800" IEM is quite clearly a Sennheiser IE800 knock-off.



dhruvmeena96 said:


> But I want to ask why **** is listed on head gear then.
> 
> All **** model are mentioned on head fi head gear.


It was recently brought to our attention that **** is an Easy Earphone brand. We will be removing their products from the Head Gear section soon.


----------



## VinceHill24

Err wait was **** involved ?! I thought it was just E*sy and DQ*M ? **** was a standalone brand which were sold by many other vendor as well and yea it has few head-fi reviews of the UES so i don't think it is banned.


----------



## B9Scrambler

AxelCloris said:


> I'll bring up this suggestion to the team and see what they think.



That would be great. While it wouldn't solve the issue, it would certainly help .


----------



## AxelCloris

VinceHill24 said:


> Err wait was **** involved ?! I thought it was just E*sy and DQ*M ? **** was a standalone brand which were sold by many other vendor as well and yea it has few head-fi reviews of the UES so i don't think it is banned.


**** is not the first Easy Earphone brand sold by other vendors. We were only recently made aware of the connection, so we have added the brand to the list we do not permit.


----------



## VinceHill24

AxelCloris said:


> **** is not the first Easy Earphone brand sold by other vendors. We were only recently made aware of the connection, so we have added the brand to the list we do not permit.


Well then it's such a shame. Noted on that.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 7, 2018)

AxelCloris said:


> Mod comment: We're seeing a number of products being discussed in the thread that are against Head-Fi's guidelines. This is a general reminder that we do not allow discussion of knock-offs, "DIY [IEM]", or clones on the forums. Additionally, we continually receive reports on posts containing products from Easy Earphone's brands (****, ****, ****, etc...) which we do not permit. For details on Easy Earphone, please see Currawong's post here.
> 
> We'd like to avoid shutting down this thread, so we ask that everyone please keep the discussion within the Posting Guidelines and Terms of Service.


This Currawong post is from 2008 and it does not mention certain brands you are pointing out.

I was not aware that **** is a brand from a "banned" company" - I don't think it is. The burden of proof is on you. There are tons of stores carrying it and Head Fi is full of ****. As to knockoffs - any mentioning of the KZ ZS6 should be deleted, too...which would essentially shut down Head Fi.

You may entertain the idea of an amnesty 10 years down the road considering that any murderer is eligible for parole after 15 years - at least in Canada...and to avoid confusion in the younger crowd.


----------



## AxelCloris

Otto Motor said:


> This Currawong post is from 2008 and it does not mention certain brands you are pointing out.


I linked the page 2008 post for the shortest path to the history, but we have addressed the Easy Earphone brands (and linked to that same post) multiple times across the forums. For example, here's Brooko's post which addresses the topic. **** has indicated that **** is one of their many sub-brands, so as a result **** will not be permitted on the forums going forward.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, some Chinese says that they broke up with easy earphone in 2016, but that is not a reliable post.

And they released the **** 4in1 to prove it..

LoL..

Well, we don't know what's going on there in China but KZ ripoffed Andromeda and then added 2pin and vents. Well that is something what we call rip off and edit.

Whereas **** copied UE name but design, working philosophy is completely different.

I dont see any **** being rip off expect of en900.

Easy earphone goudang is notorious of copying.


BGVP was also a part of them but they separated and created SIDY and the DS, DN and DM series.

Everybody will laugh out loud, now.


The easy earphone renamed themselves as **** and **** is not their part.

They just use the same factory for manufacturing their product. Even KZ, QKZ, BGVP and some brands use the same place for driver construction.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 7, 2018)

AxelCloris said:


> I linked the 2008 post for the shortest path to the history, but we have addressed the Easy Earphone brands (and linked to that same post) multiple times across the forums. For example, here's Brooko's post from 2017 which addresses the topic. **** has indicated that **** is one of their many sub-brands, so as a result **** will not be permitted on the forums going forward.


**** was banned as a *seller* ten years ago. And it took you ten (sic!) years to find out that **** also was a *manufacturer* of a certain brand.

In a court of law, this de-Senfering would be considered as "far fetched" and would be dismissed as unreasonable and as falling under the "statue of limitations": you snooze you loose. Obviously, **** has not caused any harm to anyone in the last 10 years.

This thread has been self cleaning all along, it hosts lots of friendly participants and interfering for no good reason and antagonizing its members does not benefit anyone. All it does is make HeadFi look petty.

Don't forget that "moderator" contains "moderate". I propose: *Bury the hatchet! *Save your torpedoes for the battleships, don't waste them on rowboats! Makes your life easier, too.

P.S. I started dealing with the banned seller in late 2016 - not knowing that they are banned here. There was a problem with the first shipment and it was resolved quickly. I never received any advertising messages from them. And my only discount in many orders was $7 off the S-product. It has always been a respectable, reliable, responsive, and accountable company to me. They deserve a second chance.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well

@AxelCloris bro world changed in those 10 years. I think your data is old and must be revised

We will respect your new data....and if not others, I will make sure that I respect


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 7, 2018)

Every body chill......


I dont want the history to repeat for godsake


(And please dont let my old self come back to me)

Reference: Tokyo ghoul s3

@TLDRonin


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2018)

AxelCloris said:


> I'll bring up this suggestion to the team and see what they think.
> 
> 
> DIY as a general rules means "Do It Yourself" and is indeed not necessarily a knock-off or copy. However, when it's "DIY [IEM] it's almost always a knock-off. An example of one can be seen two posts above mine, the "DIY 800" IEM is quite clearly a Sennheiser IE800 knock-off.
> ...



Thanks for the info AxelCloris; I have added this new information to my signature link.

BTW, has HF administration considered approaching EE/WooE about admitting wrong doing, and being willing to play by the rules now? It could start out with a probationary period...

Even people convicted of crimes get 'banned from society' - they go to prison, can get rehabilitated, and reintegrated back into society after serving their sentence. For example, someone who was young and misguided and helped commit an armed robbery when they were 18. They serve a prison term for 10 years, they are sorry for their actions, have learned their lesson, and after serving their sentence become productive members of society. Maybe EE/WooE is ready for such a situation, and will 'play by the rules now'? It's been 10 years 'in prison' for them so far, and for all we know some of the original (troublemaker) people at EE/WooE may not even be there any more.


----------



## VinceHill24

Let's just respect the mods decision and keep the thread going. It all would be meaningless for the community if the thread got lockdown because of this.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 7, 2018)

Slater said:


> Thanks for the info AxelCloris; I have added this new information to my signature link.
> 
> BTW, has HF administration considered approaching EE/WooE about admitting wrong doing, and being willing to play by the rules now? It could start out with a probationary period...
> 
> Even people convicted of crimes get 'banned from society' - they go to prison, can get rehabilitated, and reintegrated back into society after serving their sentence. For example, someone who was young and misguided and helped commit an armed robbery when they were 18. They serve a prison term for 10 years, they are sorry for their actions, have learned their lesson, and after serving their sentence become productive members of society. Maybe EE/WooE is ready for such a situation, and will 'play by the rules now'? It's been 10 years 'in prison' for them so far, and for all we know some of the original (troublemaker) people at EE/WooE may not even be there any more.


I am certain, if re-admitted, they would not make the same mistakes again. They would have too much to lose. Reconciliation would take the burden off everyone's shoulders. And it would look good on Head Fi.


----------



## bsoplinger

AxelCloris said:


> Mod comment: We're seeing a number of products being discussed in the thread that are against Head-Fi's guidelines. This is a general reminder that we do not allow discussion of knock-offs, "DIY [IEM]", or clones on the forums. Additionally, we continually receive reports on posts containing products from Easy Earphone's brands (****, ****, ****, etc...) which we do not permit. For details on Easy Earphone, please see Currawong's post here.
> 
> We'd like to avoid shutting down this thread, so we ask that everyone please keep the discussion within the Posting Guidelines and Terms of Service.


I really hate to pee in the pool on this one but…

Nowhere in that post is there mention of **** or etc. Could you modify that linked post to explicitly list the brands that aren't to be mentioned? I is practically impossible to follow the rule, for example not to mention ****, if the post telling me not to mention them doesn't actually contain the word ****.


----------



## HungryPanda (May 7, 2018)

Hmmf 'Murica has a hate on for anything Chi-Fi and some ne'er do well has brought this to the mods attention. Stand by your bunks and all that


----------



## ilcanzese

otto i've buy my iem at their home and "no problem" just a waiting a more longest but finally is not a BIG problem ! i've received my T2


----------



## HungryPanda

HungryPanda said:


> Hmmf 'Murica has a hate on for anything Chi-Fi and some ne're do well has brought this to the mods attention. Stand by your bunks and all that


 evidently music videos are being reported too


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> evidently music videos are being reported too



To who? YouTube? Or HF Admins?

If HF Admins? Why? If they are the link to the official vevo/artist video on YT, what would the problem be?


----------



## HungryPanda

I just got told a video I put up was removed after being reported to the moderators and to follow the rules and keep on topic


----------



## Terran Earthson

HungryPanda said:


> I just got told a video I put up was removed after being reported to the moderators and to follow the rules and keep on topic


Yep, happened to me too, looking through rules and I can't find anything that says "posting songs from YouTube is off-topic, hence discouraged",  but that's moderacy in a nutshell in big forums like this, guess just got to roll with it.


----------



## chickenmoon

Terran Earthson said:


> Yep, happened to me too, looking through rules and I can't find anything that says "posting songs from YouTube is off-topic, hence discouraged",  but that's moderacy in a nutshell in big forums like this, guess just got to roll with it.



I am glad music videos with no purpose other than chit-chat (eg, off-topic) get removed. I didn't report but I guess I wasn't the only one annoyed by them.


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> I am glad music videos with no purpose other than chit-chat (eg, off-topic) get removed. I didn't report but I guess I wasn't the only one annoyed by them.



Well, if we want to play it _100% by the book_ (like that inevitable 1 partner in a buddy cop comedy movie), then the last 24 posts in a row (including this one) were technically "chit-chat (eg, off-topic)".

HF would be a pretty cold and dry place if it was always 100% by the book with zero tolerance for even a single off-topic post. On the flip side, having it be as wide open and all over the place as YouTube comment sections would be unbearable. But I always felt like 95/5 ratio would be a healthy yet realistic medium ground. But it's not my site and there are rules, which I understand and respect.


----------



## groucho69

I neither understand nor respect...I comply


----------



## groucho69

COMPLY...see what I did there


----------



## paulindss (May 7, 2018)

@AxelCloris

This thread has became a confortable place for me. I guess we all, the most active members enjoy this space. It would be really a piss off for us if we loose this space. I think thag HF moderators should look to this discussion with more consideration. As the chi-fi threads is one of the most active threads here. Also, in western internet today. Head fi is the better place to be for chi-fi, a reference. Head fi also has much to loose. We have friends here. I actually miss the presence of some. Like @Nymphonomaniac
I guess that's why the doscussion may have heated. I will state my point to.

*No place starts to censor mentions and the trade of informations because of a improper practice of a third party that isn't directly involved in the talk. Seriously. This makes no sense in a Democrat Space of discussion. This is a bearded behavior. *

Ban the reviews and product page i gues it's ok. But censor ? I wonder if the merely word "senheiser" would be censored if a scandal of the brand pops up...
Let's not be inocent. Our favorite brands do shady practices all the time. Unfortunately. Banning the user that sold positive reviews is the right thing to do. Anything more than that reaching and cesoring people not at all involved is arbitrary in my point of view.

I wonder why ALL that worry with the mentioning of the brand. Ban reviews an look up for strange behavior would be already more than sufficient to mantain head-fi integrity. No one ever in this thread tried to review easy iem's and make some kind of promotion. Just cleaning doubts, recommending sales, naming interestint iem's under their shop. We actually try - and fail, for avoid even naming them.

Imagine if the media tried to censor every brand involved in a scandal.

I don't care about easy. I just buy there if is cheaper. I am just trying to dialogue because this hf passive agressive threat really makes no sense.

Hope that my manifestation be welcome by the staff. I try to help.


----------



## chickenmoon

groucho69 said:


> COMPLY...see what I did there



You see, this one would actually be on topic if you'd mention at least one below $100 Chifi IEM it works well with but as is it's just more noise IMO.


----------



## stryed (May 7, 2018)

I just fetched the Rose North Forest (RNF) after much anticipation and then anxiety after 1 or 2 negative reviews. Ordered from Aliexpress's Penon, however they forgot about the mic...
I quickly ditched the Double flanges (which are small bore) because fit was unstable for me. Have been using Tenmark's whirlwinds and these impressions are OOTB on LUMIA 1020 and Surface Pro 4:

Bass/subbass immediately reminds me of my IT01s because of how deep they go. Overall, bassier than I would like with perhaps a bit of bleed though. Bass lover girlffriend won't be disappointed.
For the rest of the spectrum, these are somehow detailed but on some tracks that I'm used to listening, there seems to be a veiled effect. However, wind instruments have some enjoyable weight to them which surprised me.
Soundstage is surprisingly not as bad as the negative review that called it corridor like. It is quite holographic, inside the head and quite enjoyable.
No sibilance but I enjoy the KZ5v2...

So far, detailed but slightly veiled sometimes, fullbodied but somehow a bit hollow on some tracks. It's a bit of a mystery/contradiction after an hour of listening. Definitely happy for the time being and will try them with KZ normal tips and the spinfits (which I think might pair up well). Hard to imagine anyone disappointed in these OOTB. These are tiny and would do well for sleeping I imagine. Bassiness will block out my snoring I imagine 

Some test tracks to share :

*he Clash - Rock The Casbah [The Reflex Revision]*
(this one sounded veiled strangely. A fail except for the bass line)

 (nice bass!)

Caravan Palace - Lazy place https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKN7W9uG2g  (tested on the FLAC version and the RNF performed very well!)

 (not too shabby at all in the vocals)


*Moondog - Bird's Lament*
(nice, weighty brass, but slightly veiled overall sound)


----------



## stryed (May 7, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I just got told a video I put up was removed after being reported to the moderators and to follow the rules and keep on topic



That's a bit non sensical. What a person listens to is very informative considering their collection or review of a specific IEM. It also takes the dullness away. Might as well remove all the posts without information such as " I have just ordered this." .."Still awaiting my order"...etc... Let live threads be live and lively. What's next? Mod approval for each post becoming live?

Banned companies is a different matter. I agree that a decade of battle needs to rest in piece at a certain point.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## toddy0191 (May 7, 2018)

Just want to point out that currawongs post was from 2016 and he joined in 2008, before this 10 year thing becomes fact!

To get back on topic,  my ZS10 dying on me has given my Tin Audio T2s number one position within my ears.

I'm completely and utterly in love with them, but they certainly didn't wow me at first.  Have changed to large silicone tips and have been listening directly out of my s8 (exynos).

Haven't tried the port mod on them yet as I find the bass levels to be good "as is".

Also when I first got them, I connected them red right and blue left to wear up, only to discover I should have connected them the other way.  The pain from the discomfort put me off initially too.

My thoughts echo the many positive reviews they've received.


----------



## Zerohour88

stryed said:


> So far, detailed but slightly veiled sometimes, fullbodied but somehow a bit hollow on some tracks. It's a bit of a mystery/contradiction after an hour of listening. Definitely happy for the time being and will try them with KZ normal tips and the spinfits (which I think might pair up well). Hard to imagine anyone disappointed in these OOTB. These are tiny and would do well for sleeping I imagine. Bassiness will block out my snoring I imagine



Definitely agree on the "mystery" bit. To me these have unrealized potential in terms of clarity. The "Rubidium rare earth magnet + titanium diaphragm + Japanese coil" proving their worth, perhaps? I might order the unmentionable UES next (might be the last to get reviewed here, lol)

I've no idea how it goes on the higher-end/established brands threads, but I suppose its par for the course.


----------



## toddy0191

toddy0191 said:


> Just want to point out that currawongs post was from 2016 and he joined in 2008, before this 10 year thing becomes fact!
> 
> To get back on topic,  my ZS10 dying on me has given my Tin Audio T2s number one position within my ears.
> 
> ...



After mentioning the bass port mod, I got curious and taped them up.

It turns them into absolute bass monsters, but as I suspected  not my cup of tea.  The extra bass muddies the sound to me making them less airy and detailed,   the two  main aspects  I love about them.


----------



## Bartig (May 7, 2018)

stimuz said:


> The ZS10s are fantastic at their price point imo and are in my regular rotation of T2/IT01/ZS10. I still love CM5 but I think more than 2 regularly used IEMs is already pushing it. Pretty satisfied at this point but I still want a solid pair of earbuds. Honestly if CM5 was rereleased with a less ugly shell and 2 pin or MMCX its all I would ever need but to me it's definitely set the bar for chifi, especially at the $12.


Do you have the TRN V20? I think it’s even better for the same price. Detailed, bassy, somewhat natural and capable of every genre. Not as smooth as the CM5 though.

Also, I got eartips stuck in my ears twice today from the CM5. Strange birthday present from UiiSii.


----------



## groucho69

chickenmoon said:


> You see, this one would actually be on topic if you'd mention at least one below $100 Chifi IEM it works well with but as is it's just more noise IMO.



Yes that is exactly my subversive point.


----------



## Arkady Duntov

paulindss said:


> [B]No place starts to censor mentions and the trade of informations because of a improper practice of a third party that isn't directly involved in the talk. Seriously. This makes no sense in a Democrat Space of discussion.[/B]



Head-Fi is not a democracy. They can require or prohibit any postings or users as they see fit, for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Man it got weird in here the last few pages.

Aside from the EP52, any other bluetooth gym/workout headphones anyone can recommend i look into?  Ep52 look solid but they are more than i'm looking to spend.


----------



## handwander

Bartig said:


> Do you have the TRN V20? I think it’s even better for the same price. Detailed, bassy, somewhat natural and capable of every genre. Not as smooth as the CM5 though.
> 
> Also, I got eartips stuck in my ears twice today from the CM5. Strange birthday present from UiiSii.



Wasn't a fan of the fit of the trn v20, but hard not to like the colour








HungryPanda said:


> I'm at a loss


lol well at least the brand isn't a banned one! I think.


----------



## Emelya

handwander said:


> They are the DT300 model, and not on AE.


They look almost the same as AK846. I mean the same Shure-like design


----------



## groucho69

OK what's going on? Are we talking about phones now?


----------



## Dexter22

Slater said:


> You can order the nozzle pieces on Aliexpress.


Do you have a link to that, I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Emelya

Can anyone compare Tin Audio T1 with AAW Nebula One?


----------



## Slater (May 7, 2018)

Dexter22 said:


> Do you have a link to that, I can't seem to find them.



Sure friend

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ear...on-Noise-cotton-Tuning-cotton/2046606720.html

They are available in 5 different sizes. I don't have my Urbanfuns anymore though, so I can't tell you the correct size. However, from that seller you can order different sizes in the same 20-pair order. So maybe get 4 pair of each size (4x5=20 pairs).

I can say that, in my experience, 4mm and 4.3mm fit about 70% of IEMs between those 2 sizes alone. The next most common size is 5mm, followed by 4.7mm, and finally by 3.7mm (which is rarely ever used).

So if it was me, I would get (in order of _most_ common to _least_ common):

6 pairs 4mm
6 pairs 4.3mm
4 pairs 5mm
3 pairs 4.7mm
1 pairs 3.7mm
-----------------------
20 pairs total

P.S. - I'm sure with my luck the Urbanfuns (and every other IEM you own) needs 3.7mm haha - oh the irony LOL


----------



## lucasbrea

Hi guys, i just want to recommend the tfz exclusive 5, i have been listening this for a couple days and they sound amazing, very similar to the king pro for less money. A really interesting option for under 100$.


----------



## paulindss

lucasbrea said:


> Hi guys, i just want to recommend the tfz exclusive 5, i have been listening this for a couple days and they sound amazing, very similar to the king pro for less money. A really interesting option for under 100$.



Nice... Anyone know if they go on sale at 11/11 ?


----------



## lucasbrea

paulindss said:


> Nice... Anyone know if they go on sale at 11/11 ?


Yes they probably would,  i got them in the last Aliexpres special for around 70us.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to agree the TFZ Exclusive 5 is a fantastic sounding iem


----------



## dhruvmeena96

HungryPanda said:


> I have to agree the TFZ Exclusive 5 is a fantastic sounding iem


Get the king then


----------



## Otto Motor (May 7, 2018)

groucho69 said:


> COMPLY...see what I did there


You had two posts in a row, which is considered spamming and prohibited here. I am serious.

Therefore you did not comply


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> You had two posts in a row, which is considered spamming and prohibited here. I am serious.
> 
> Therefore you did not comply


Hahahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahha


LoL

Rofl


----------



## Terran Earthson

Bartig said:


> I started reorganizing today too. Which row is your favorite?


Now that V20 are clearing customs in my city, I'm getting little anxious about their seal. You have ZS3, ZST and memt x5, if it won't trouble you, can you say which of them provide the most comfortable seal for your ears, and how V20 are faring in that department.


----------



## sino8r

toddy0191 said:


> After mentioning the bass port mod, I got curious and taped them up.
> 
> It turns them into absolute bass monsters, but as I suspected  not my cup of tea.  The extra bass muddies the sound to me making them less airy and detailed,   the two  main aspects  I love about them.



Thank you for confirming this! I've been curious about T2s for awhile but have been kinda turned off due to folks stating that it lacked some bass. I've been a big fan of the KZ ZS6s and love the treble and bass they provide after messing with the vents a bit. I've been very tempted to try the ibasso IT01 and Tin Audio T2 but fear they maybe to flat sounding like the Tennmak Trios or MEE Audio M6 I returned.


----------



## stryed

sino8r said:


> Thank you for confirming this! I've been curious about T2s for awhile but have been kinda turned off due to folks stating that it lacked some bass. I've been a big fan of the KZ ZS6s and love the treble and bass they provide after messing with the vents a bit. I've been very tempted to try the ibasso IT01 and Tin Audio T2 but fear they maybe to flat sounding like the Tennmak Trios or MEE Audio M6 I returned.



From my understanding, having the KZ5 and IT01, the IT01 would complement the T2. The IT01 is a sure bet as an upgrade, but the T2 would give you something new.


----------



## stryed

sino8r said:


> Thank you for confirming this! I've been curious about T2s for awhile but have been kinda turned off due to folks stating that it lacked some bass. I've been a big fan of the KZ ZS6s and love the treble and bass they provide after messing with the vents a bit. I've been very tempted to try the ibasso IT01 and Tin Audio T2 but fear they maybe to flat sounding like the Tennmak Trios or MEE Audio M6 I returned.



From my understanding, having the KZ5 and IT01, the IT01 would complement the T2. The IT01 is a sure bet as an upgrade, but the T2 would give you something new.


----------



## Otto Motor

Hmmmmm....also disappointing that some Judas here reported the youtube videos to the mods. I am presently asking ae dealers who is behind the UES they are offering. There is no evidence that it is WE.

The UES showcase page including all reviews has been removed. This just in:


----------



## Terran Earthson

Otto Motor said:


> There is no evidence that it is WE.
> 
> The UES showcase page including all reviews has been removed. This just in:



The plot thickens...


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm....also disappointing that some Judas here reported the youtube videos to the mods. I am presently asking ae dealers who is behind the UES they are offering. There is no evidence that it is WE.
> 
> The UES showcase page including all reviews has been removed. This just in:



Hmmm, interesting.

What if the "proof" that was presented, was done so by a competitor (or someone working on behalf of a competitor)? This can be quite a cut throat industry...

I sure hope they verified the facts, including whatever evidence they have.


----------



## handwander

I wonder if there are plans for a non-Japanese market version of the SEMKARCH CNTDD1. Seems pretty popular here so far and i've seen a lot of really positive reviews. Could be a good choice for the $100 range.


----------



## rayliam80

mbwilson111 said:


> How many IEMs are too many?  Organizing mine...I have labels on all the little cases.    When zipped up these four soft bags fit inside the foot stool.  I need to lable each bag and make a list of what is in which bag.
> 
> When my daughter visits from the States this week she will be using that footstool.  Little will she know about what lies within... LOL.
> 
> Now, where do I keep the two bags that are full of buds?  Right now they are under a chair.  Oh well, I guess that is what furniture is for!



I never thought I needed a label maker until now.


----------



## rayliam80 (May 8, 2018)

snip3r77 said:


> What type of tips you guys use for your T2?
> Do you wear over the ear or ?



My T2 just arrived last Friday. I'm liking it over the ear with Auvio Wide Bores (S) or Earphone Plus Triple Flange (L) 1/2 way inserted. I'm not a fan of the included foam tips.


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm....also disappointing that some Judas here reported the youtube videos to the mods. I am presently asking ae dealers who is behind the UES they are offering. There is no evidence that it is WE.
> 
> The UES showcase page including all reviews has been removed. This just in:



Hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahshahahhhhahahahahahahahahahh

Admin got trolled


I told ya....from other sources


----------



## rayliam80

stryed said:


> From my understanding, having the KZ5 and IT01, the IT01 would complement the T2. The IT01 is a sure bet as an upgrade, but the T2 would give you something new.



The IT01 and the T2 are quite different. They're becoming my favorites along with my green ZS6.


----------



## eggnogg

handwander said:


> I wonder if there are plans for a non-Japanese market version of the SEMKARCH CNTDD1. Seems pretty popular here so far and i've seen a lot of really positive reviews. Could be a good choice for the $100 range.



gonna see how much the pricedrop at next ae sale.

the filter on these iem can be used interchangeably with the ones from LZ A5
now you can buy A5 filter only from penon separately


----------



## stimuz

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahshahahhhhahahahahahahahahahh
> 
> Admin got trolled
> 
> ...



they're not the ones who got trolled


----------



## bsoplinger (May 8, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm....also disappointing that some Judas here reported the youtube videos to the mods. I am presently asking ae dealers who is behind the UES they are offering. There is no evidence that it is WE.
> 
> The UES showcase page including all reviews has been removed. This just in:


Not to be that guy but…  Wouldn't it be quite possible that the-store-that-shall-not-be-named-nor-linked©®™ (tstsnbnnl for short ) would be aware that being linked to them would hurt sales and so claim that they don't make the product even if they do?

Personally, I'd be way more likely if seller XXX says no way because I purchase those I sell from YYY who is decidedly not tstsnbnnl

Edit: regarding YouTube video links… I really wish everyone would hide them behind the SPOILER tag. Much better for not wasting bandwidth for those who still have metered internet access. Much better for those who aren't particularly interested in music videos in general or just here.


----------



## notamethlab

My QKZ VK1 have arrived, along with KZ ZSR, ZS6 and two DAPs for on the go listening the F Audio S1 and the Hidizs AP60 mkII. I have to update my gear on my profile lol. 

VK1
I first tried these with my phone but, it was a no go. Then tried with my AP60 mkII, got some sound but, they sounded out of phase. I switched the 2-pin connectors, still nothing good. As I was going to change the cable I noticed that the 3.5mm plug in the stock cable was longer than the plug on my extra TRN V20'S cable. 

Can anyone with a VK1 verify if you also have the same issue where the 3.5mm's plug is longer than usual? 

After that was all figured out I began listening to a couple of tracks with my F Audio S1, default EQ which is labeled ''Hi-Fi'. Volume at about 18-20 depending on the song.

For Bass I used the following songs: 
Travis Scott & Quavo - Modern Slavery
Travis Scott & Quavo - Moonrock 
Bass is present, it doesn have the same punch as the ZSR. I do find the extension to be similar in both. 

Now I'll describe the treble since I believe these two songs are good to determine both bass and highs:
Still listening to Moonrock and Modern Slavery. 

Like the ZSR the VK1's trebles is tame, I do not find them sibilant. I do notice with the VK1 that the snares in 'Moonrock' do not sound crisp at all, they sound dull and distant in comparison to the ZSR. 

Mids, I used the following songs: 
Muse - Undisclosed Desires
Muse - United States of Eurasia

I find the mids to be overall recessed, and with these two songs I noticed the VK1's lack of separation. I found myself searching for Matt Bellamy's voice, especially in Undisclosed Desires. 

Disclaimer: If in fact these do contain a graphene driver then the sound could possibly change. If I'm not mistaken I read over on the Earbuds thread thay graphene drivers change.

Would I recommend these? Short answer, NO. 
Especially if you fall under these categories: 
1. You own the KZ ZSR. The price range is similar but, keep in mind that you may have issues with the VK1's cable. I personally prefer the ZSR over the VK1. Better if you have the ZSR I suggest getting a cable like the TRN V20'S, I find it more comfortable and aesthetic than the stock KZ cable. 
2. If you have small ears, absolutely skip these, the nozzle of the VK1 is shorter and thicker than the ZSR. The VK1 also has more pronounced lips on the top and bottom of them. 

Of course though, with audio your mileage may vary. Just want to share my experience.


----------



## CoiL

Rose north forest hype is gone? 

I`m still waiting on mine from Penon... starting to get worried if it arrives soon, or ever.


----------



## Terran Earthson

notamethlab said:


> My QKZ VK1 have arrived, along with KZ ZSR, ZS6 and two DAPs for on the go listening the F Audio S1 and the Hidizs AP60 mkII. I have to update my gear on my profile lol.
> 
> VK1
> I first tried these with my phone but, it was a no go. Then tried with my AP60 mkII, got some sound but, they sounded out of phase. I switched the 2-pin connectors, still nothing good. As I was going to change the cable I noticed that the 3.5mm plug in the stock cable was longer than the plug on my extra TRN V20'S cable.
> ...


How does V20 stacks against VK1 considering that they almost similarly priced?


----------



## TLDRonin

CoiL said:


> Rose north forest hype is gone?
> 
> I`m still waiting on mine from Penon... starting to get worried if it arrives soon, or ever.


Its been a mixed bag of reviews after the initial hype, but the most recent post by @stryed seemed positive


----------



## TLDRonin

I really hope easyearphone aren't lying about **** being produced by them



Hate to say it, but that would kind of justify their ban to some degree...


----------



## handwander

The way some of the names / brands are used across products makes the situation really confusing. Are different brands simply rebuying the same item from a single manufacturer and reselling them?

I've definitely seen ee / wooe**y (lol) packaging on Music Maker / TONEKING items but those don't appear to be banned.


----------



## HungryPanda

CoiL said:


> Rose north forest hype is gone?
> 
> I`m still waiting on mine from Penon... starting to get worried if it arrives soon, or ever.


 Used mine whilst at work over the weekend with my LG V30 and Sony Walkman NW-A35. They rocked my world just fine


----------



## CoiL

Guys, there are many many many rebrandings going on with chi-fi. Easiest example would be QKZ (which is not KZ) but rebrands lot of products. Still, it is being mentioned here, despite they copy the copy-cat. It is quite pointless "war" imho. Without chi-fi, I think about 70-80% of head-fi will die-out. Actually, it kind of "feeds" head-fi. All I have to say about it. Sorry for OT.

About Rose NF - I hope I can do some mod-magic with them. Reducing bass should be easy but I don`t know about other qualities of its SQ before I actually hear it. Will keep You updated.

Now off to opening IT01...


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> The way some of the names / brands are used across products makes the situation really confusing. Are different brands simply rebuying the same item from a single manufacturer and reselling them?
> 
> I've definitely seen ee / wooe**y (lol) packaging on Music Maker / TONEKING items but those don't appear to be banned.



You mean it actually says right on the packaging itself? Got a photo?


----------



## handwander (May 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> You mean it actually says right on the packaging itself? Got a photo?


Fourth photo - https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B01LMWDS8A
Not just a random mistake image either. Hard to tell in this photo, but the TY2s are around the same boxes in the middle on the table - https://i.imgur.com/Bcc0YWN.jpg

These same models are on multiple stores on AliExpress (as usual) and some of them might come in different branded boxes, but if so that just adds to the confusion. Anyway I personally have no issue with a discussion / link ban on certain makers that advertise their products as blatant copies of others, just saying it might be difficult to determine what the actual brand in question would be.


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> evidently music videos are being reported too





Otto Motor said:


> Hmmmmm....also disappointing that some Judas here reported the youtube videos to the mods. I am presently asking ae dealers who is behind the UES they are offering. There is no evidence that it is WE.
> 
> The UES showcase page including all reviews has been removed. This just in:


this is, or until very recently was, a very enjoyable thread with a great group of genuinely informative and personable participants.  this new ban on mentioning good headphone music or certain manufacturers registers as positively orwellian and, i think, does a disservice to the vast majority of users who appreciate the recs. it's disappointing that this thread has abruptly gone south and i sincerely hope it can be returned to its former glory.


----------



## handwander

loomisjohnson said:


> this is, or until very recently was, a very enjoyable thread with a great group of genuinely informative and personable participants.  this new ban on mentioning good headphone music or certain manufacturers registers as positively orwellian and, i think, does a disservice to the vast majority of users who appreciate the recs. it's disappointing that this thread has abruptly gone south and i sincerely hope it can be returned to its former glory.


Whether you agree or not, it's not that unreasonable. Look at who manufactures the original items that the banned sellers make copies of, and then look at the Head-Fi sponsor list at the top of the forum.


----------



## chinmie

2018 Newest Moondrop Crescent Earphones Brass Dynamic HIFI In Ear Earphone Best Bass HIFI Monitor Gold Earphones EarplugEarbud http://s.aliexpress.com/7rY3QVRv?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

definitely gonna buy this


----------



## Tweeters

Just got my BGVP DS1 in yesterday and they sound...horrible. Going off the impressions here I'm just about positive I got a dud. Bought from the penonaudio seller on eBay. Sounds very muffled, like there's thick cloth covering every instrument and voice. Closed in soundstage. I tried with multiple tips and cables to the same effect. I'm going to return but it says buyer pays return shipping which I assume will be expensive shipping from US to China...It's a shame because the fit is great, small and very comfortable they just don't sound as they should


----------



## skajohyros

Did I miss something? Where's nymphonomaniac?


----------



## chinmie

skajohyros said:


> Did I miss something? Where's nymphonomaniac?



now that you mention it... either he is currently busy with work, or he is in "retirement" mode and enjoying what he currently have


----------



## Dexter22 (May 8, 2018)

Slater said:


> Sure friend
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ear...on-Noise-cotton-Tuning-cotton/2046606720.html
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.  It's 4mm. I measured with a ruler. Actually with the foam tip,  taking off the grill was better.  Now I want to return to the stock tip which needs the foam and grill back for the neutral tuning.  Taking off the grill normally makes it bright but foams tame it back. Also to my ears the foam tips with grill off had more body to instruments. But I somehow don't like the foam as they get dirty fast.


----------



## Dexter22

Since most of these items come from shenzhen,  does anybody know a place where they have stores selling all Chinese iems in Shenzhen?  Or these are all online only business?I have Chinese friends,  but not the audio type people. So they have no idea about it. Anyone from China ?


----------



## Holypal

chinmie said:


> 2018 Newest Moondrop Crescent Earphones Brass Dynamic HIFI In Ear Earphone Best Bass HIFI Monitor Gold Earphones EarplugEarbud http://s.aliexpress.com/7rY3QVRv?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> 
> definitely gonna buy this



Good choice. Compare to another micro driver iem Hifiman RE400, this one has better build and much better cable.


----------



## paulindss

Tweeters said:


> Just got my BGVP DS1 in yesterday and they sound...horrible. Going off the impressions here I'm just about positive I got a dud. Bought from the penonaudio seller on eBay. Sounds very muffled, like there's thick cloth covering every instrument and voice. Closed in soundstage. I tried with multiple tips and cables to the same effect. I'm going to return but it says buyer pays return shipping which I assume will be expensive shipping from US to China...It's a shame because the fit is great, small and very comfortable they just don't sound as they should



I fell sorry for you. At least mine sound nowhere near muffled. Try to get a refund. Yours must be defective. In aliexpress you would get a free refund.


----------



## oneula (May 8, 2018)

Yup
got the Rose North Forest and was kind of disappointed
gonna burn them in a bit and try again

Just received the KZ ZS10 and burning them in a bit as well
Just waiting on my last earphone adventure to arrive the willsounds then I'm going to stop and pare down

Finally got the VE zens burned in and the Zen Omegas burning in
Listened to them, yesterday and they and the Comets were head and shoulders above all these cheap ones but again they are much more expensive
So along with the campfire comets and TIN Audio T2s  3-4 set of earphones realistically are all I really need. I also have the MassDrop Sennheiser and HiFiMan over ears so I think I'm pretty well covered considering I only have one set of ears
plus I am getting tired of hauling around a big bag of IEMs to work everyday alond with my briefcase just to test A/B listen to them all

I guess its the game/challenge to try and get something for nothing
time to man up and pick a pair and stick with them


----------



## toddy0191

tomatosauce said:


> I have some bad news concerning the *Yersen FEN-2000*. I received my first pair from the AliExpress Highlight Global Store on 3/16/18. The sound quality was great for the price. One month later, on 4/18/18, my right earpiece failed. I immediately contacted the seller who agreed to send me a replacement right earpiece. I just received the package today and to my surprise, I received both left and right earpieces. Not surprisingly, they were packaged in a ziplock bag, no eartips, cables or other packaging. When I listened to the new pair, however, it became overwhelmingly obvious that the sound quality is *vastly inferior* to the old pair. I switched out the old left earpiece to compare it to the new one using the same eartips and cable and the difference couldn't be clearer. The new set sounds tinny, muddy, with reduced soundstage and instrumental separation. Even for the low price, this new pair would not be worth it. I recognize that some people will say that the difference in sound quality may be from lack of burn in; I can say without reservation that out of the box, my old pair absolutely did not sound like this new pair. I'm willing to give burn in a shot, but for now, I would be very very careful about purchasing a new Yersen FEN-2000 as I believe the company may have changed the internals and created an inferior updated version without notifying consumers (which would be misleading since the reviews here are presumably for the first version), or perhaps the company has poor QC leading to such inconsistency. Or maybe it's my seller and his/her source. The point is, this new pair is not good at all and I cannot in good conscience recommend the Yersen FEN-2000 to new buyers (and that's not even considering its build quality issues). There are just too many better options at the same price point to deal with this nonsense.
> 
> Edit 1: I apologize if the above came off harsh. I'm more upset that Yersen might be screwing over customers than I am about the sound quality, though the SQ is also not praiseworthy.
> 
> Edit 2: If anyone can guide me through fixing my first right earpiece, I would be most appreciative.


Just received mine and agree something doesn't sound right with them,  very piercing treble. Will have to compare with  the other working side when I get home.

Not as awful as you described, but definitely different


----------



## BrunoC

toddy0191 said:


> Just received mine and agree something doesn't sound right with them,  very piercing treble. Will have to compare with  the other working side when I get home.
> 
> Not as awful as you described, but definitely different



The same thing happened to me. I was using a KZ silver MMCX cable. The  Yersen FEN-200 treble sounded like spades in my ears. Almost as bad as the Seahf AWK-009 (most piercing treble ever).

I then changed to the wear-down Yersen cable and the treble is a bit better. It's listenable now. Yes the cable does matter!
Foams also help a bit.


----------



## ilcanzese

Dexter22 said:


> Since most of these items come from shenzhen,  does anybody know a place where they have stores selling all Chinese iems in Shenzhen?  Or these are all online only business?I have Chinese friends,  but not the audio type people. So they have no idea about it. Anyone from China ?


for the greatest China : shenzhen, Hong Kong & Guangdong  it's so close 
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Ho...f08ab3badbeac97c!8m2!3d22.396428!4d114.109497


----------



## Zlivan

Let me chime in with a few things about the QKZ-VK1...

So they came this morning, and on the first listen they didn't sound too bad but the mid bass was bloated, highs a bit recessed and treble was ok-ish but not present enough.
After some time, things started to sound a bit odd and I noticed the mesh just fell from one of the nozzles  So, what the hell, I gouged the other one too and the sound opened up a bit.
Logically, the next step was to get rid of the extra bass, so I started messing with the vent hole and the filter behind it. Poked it a bit, and the amount of bass lowered. Poked it a bit more, and then I lost too much of it  Then I just taped over the vents, poked little holes to let some air in and found a perfect balance. Fully taped, the bass is monstrous.

So don't give up on them just yet if you didnt' like the sound initially, they can be balanced out quite a bit.

Comfort-wise I have no issues, they fit nicely and the cable is not bad at all.


----------



## groucho69

Otto Motor said:


> You had two posts in a row, which is considered spamming and prohibited here. I am serious.
> 
> Therefore you did not comply


----------



## Zlivan

Settled for widest bore, large and shallow tips and some clothed screen over the nozzles. These sound pretty good now.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 8, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> Edit: regarding YouTube video links… I really wish everyone would hide them behind the SPOILER tag. Much better for not wasting bandwidth for those who still have metered internet access. Much better for those who aren't particularly interested in music videos in general or just here.



I will keep that in mind.  I just learned how to use the spoiler tag and also how to embed the videos.

For those who are not sure how to do the spoiler just put the word spoiler [with brackets around it] at the beginning of whatever you want to hide AND again at the end if you plan to write more after the spoiler and do not want that part hidden.   Then a person can just click on "spoiler"  to see what is within.

To avoid writing more than one post in a row, just use the edit function to add what you want if no one else has made another post after yours yet.

Just posting this for the benefit of anyone who might not know.


----------



## Slater (May 8, 2018)

handwander said:


> Fourth photo - https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B01LMWDS8A
> Not just a random mistake image either. Hard to tell in this photo, but the TY2s are around the same boxes in the middle on the table - https://i.imgur.com/Bcc0YWN.jpg
> 
> These same models are on multiple stores on AliExpress (as usual) and some of them might come in different branded boxes, but if so that just adds to the confusion. Anyway I personally have no issue with a discussion / link ban on certain makers that advertise their products as blatant copies of others, just saying it might be difficult to determine what the actual brand in question would be.



That Amazon photo is a Photoshop job (and a poor hack job at that). Real Toneking gear says "Toneking" and their logo on the box, as well as embossed on the included carry case.

Here's examples showing the non-Photoshopped packaging (of multiple different Toneking models):


----------



## Slater (May 8, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> Settled for widest bore, large and shallow tips and some clothed screen over the nozzles. These sound pretty good now.



Yeah, short, wide bore tips are the key on the VK1.

If you are able to, try switching that cable to anything other than the black one. A silver TRN cable, KZ cable, etc. The sound will improve some more...


----------



## stryed (May 8, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Rose north forest hype is gone?
> 
> I`m still waiting on mine from Penon... starting to get worried if it arrives soon, or ever.



I was worried as it hadn't been sent out after 10days, but suddenly it was straight at my local post. There are tracking problems with HK it seems.
I have not listened to them yet  as much as I wanted as they are for my girlfriend. Will give them a second listen and try EQing when I pinpoint what's going on. So far, I love the subass and the detail, but there's a muffled and hollow thing going on sometimes. Soundstage is nowhere near bad. Bass rumbles and is the defining star so far. Will see if there's a break in like the IT01.

Am currently talking to Penonaudio about the missing mic. They are very responsive and I just sent them the pictures they asked for. I do not have the QC problems another person mentioned (vent hole & logo not aligned R/L)


----------



## Bartig

stryed said:


> I was worried as it hadn't been sent out after 10days, but suddenly it was straight at my local post. There are tracking problems with HK it seems.
> I have not listened to them yet  as much as I wanted as they are for my girlfriend. Will give them a second listen and try EQing when I pinpoint what's going on. So far, I love the subass and the detail, but there's a muffled and hollow thing going on sometimes. Soundstage is nowhere near bad.
> 
> Am currently talking to Penonaudio about the missing mic. They are very responsive and I just sent them the pictures they asked for. I do not have the QC problems another person mentioned (vent hole & logo not aligned R/L)


Good! Hope your girlfriend likes it even better than you.


----------



## Zlivan

Slater said:


> Yeah, short, wide bore tips are the key on the VK1.
> 
> If you are able to, try switching that cable to anything other than the black one. A silver TRN cable, KZ cable, etc. The sound will improve some more...


I should've read your post about them more carefully  I got to adequate tips myself, but I didn't bother switching the cable, they really sound better with a couple of other ones.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## kiler

chinmie said:


> now that you mention it... either he is currently busy with work, or he is in "retirement" mode and enjoying what he currently have



Is anyone ever happy with what they have?


----------



## stryed

Bartig said:


> Good! Hope your girlfriend likes it even better than you.



She has tiny ears. Medium size tips that have more width than depth don't work for her (tenmark/KZ whirlwind). I think the KZ black tips that are slightly longer and slimmer are better for her, but unfortuantely the bore size is medium. Small spinfits do fit, but I can't comment on the sound she hears. She has ****ed up ears and there aren't many here using Small tips. If anyone has a solution for small eartip users, I'm all ears.

Her go to is the Takstarpro82 headphones that I got her,  only to bypass her fit issues. Bass light but can be modified well


----------



## mbwilson111

kiler said:


> Is anyone ever happy with what they have?



Absolutely! I love what I have.  When I get something I expect to like it.  I don't listen for flaws. I listen to and enjoy my music.


----------



## CoiL (May 8, 2018)

stryed said:


> I was worried as it hadn't been sent out after 10days, but suddenly it was straight at my local post. There are tracking problems with HK it seems.
> I have not listened to them yet  as much as I wanted as they are for my girlfriend. Will give them a second listen and try EQing when I pinpoint what's going on. So far, I love the subass and the detail, but there's a muffled and hollow thing going on sometimes. Soundstage is nowhere near bad. Bass rumbles and is the defining star so far. Will see if there's a break in like the IT01.
> 
> Am currently talking to Penonaudio about the missing mic. They are very responsive and I just sent them the pictures they asked for. I do not have the QC problems another person mentioned (vent hole & logo not aligned R/L)


Waiting for Your feedback.



stryed said:


> ...and there aren't many here using Small tips. If anyone has a solution for small eartip users, I'm all ears.


I have small ears and use only smallest tips  Depends on nozzle size but don`t JVC spiral dots work for her? I have some others but no link atm (will edit post later).


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> She has tiny ears. Medium size tips that have more width than depth don't work for her (tenmark/KZ whirlwind). I think the KZ black tips that are slightly longer and slimmer are better for her, but unfortuantely the bore size is medium. Small spinfits do fit, but I can't comment on the sound she hears. She has ****ed up ears and there aren't many here using Small tips. If anyone has a solution for small eartip users, I'm all ears.
> 
> Her go to is the Takstarpro82 headphones that I got her,  only to bypass her fit issues. Bass light but can be modified well



I'll send you a bag full of small tips if you pay for shipping!


----------



## kw8910

Tweeters said:


> Just got my BGVP DS1 in yesterday and they sound...horrible. Going off the impressions here I'm just about positive I got a dud. Bought from the penonaudio seller on eBay. Sounds very muffled, like there's thick cloth covering every instrument and voice. Closed in soundstage. I tried with multiple tips and cables to the same effect. I'm going to return but it says buyer pays return shipping which I assume will be expensive shipping from US to China...It's a shame because the fit is great, small and very comfortable they just don't sound as they should



Sorry to hear about that. Be sure to sign up for free return shipping on Paypal in case this happens again: https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/returns

Allows you to refund up to $30 in return shipping 12 times a year.


----------



## notamethlab

Terran Earthson said:


> How does V20 stacks against VK1 considering that they almost similarly priced?


Give me about a day or so and I will make a similar comparison between the QKZ VK1 and TRN V20.


----------



## Slater (May 8, 2018)

kw8910 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Be sure to sign up for free return shipping on Paypal in case this happens again: https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/returns
> 
> Allows you to refund up to $30 in return shipping 12 times a year.



Wow, never knew about that. I wonder if it works for Gearbest and Aliexpress (since they take PayPal)? Because shipping stuff back to China sucks because of the ridiculous cost.


----------



## kw8910

Slater said:


> Wow, never knew about that. I wonder if it works for Gearbest and Aliexpress (since they take PayPal)? Because shipping stuff back to China sucks because of the ridiculous cost.



I couldn't find any conditions or exclusions for international shipping so it should be covered for all Paypal purchases...though Aliexpress does charge a little extra if you use Paypal.

It does need to satisfy some basic conditions such as: 

You must hold a U.S. PayPal account that is not suspended or limited;
Items that cannot be returned in accordance with the seller or merchant's general conditions of sale (e.g. the seller or merchant's authorized deadline for returns has passed, or the sale was a final sale);


----------



## chinmie

kiler said:


> Is anyone ever happy with what they have?



I'm happy with what i already have, but quoting from one of my favorite movie:


----------



## B9Scrambler

Have fun!

The Contraptionist / Head-Fi

  ​


----------



## stryed

B9Scrambler said:


> Have fun!
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-Fi
> 
> ​


Great... Now I'm confused.


----------



## B9Scrambler

stryed said:


> Great... Now I'm confused.



Glad I could help


----------



## stryed (May 8, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Waiting for Your feedback.
> 
> 
> I have small ears and use only smallest tips  Depends on nozzle size but don`t JVC spiral dots work for her? I have some others but no link atm (will edit post later).



JVC spiral dots are overpriced in the EU. I should make the effort though especially since they offer different sizes other than S/m/L if I recall.

I've been listening to the Rose North Forest and it's been rather effortless and very comfortable. I'm no basshead but I appreciate and concentrate on bass, and these guide songs well. Still have a lack of crispness on some tracks compared to the IT01 and KZ ZS5 (EQed). Very easy listening though, tad of detail when needed but this muffled sound sometimes .ARGh. I think EQing these shortcomings could be possible and make these a great tool. SMOOOOOOTH and fit is just easy. They would melt in most ears. Very enjoyable bass. A pity for the lack of removable cables.


Out of memory, I prefer these over then Yensen, Swing IE800 (don't ban me bro) which would be harsh at times and fatiguing. Vivo XE800 with spinfit twinblades have bass and are pretty outstanding btw (another topic).

The KZ ZS5 offers a bigger soundstage which I value the most and therefore use daily in the metro. IT01 has less soundstage, it has an overall coherence that's just so fun yet relaxing and all in all, does sound so much better. I consider the Rose north forest , the IT01's little brother, OOTB. Soundstage is "enjoyable"...very reminiscent of the IT01 as close to the head/ in head due to proper seperation, which people call holographic I assume.

Happy customer. Usually am, as I do my research, but this was a bit of a roll of a dice and I'm not disappointed! Thanks for the heads up. At this price point (20eu), these are new competitors and its bass quality (not volume) would please many.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 8, 2018)

handwander said:


> Whether you agree or not, it's not that unreasonable. Look at who manufactures the original items that the banned sellers make copies of, and then look at the Head-Fi sponsor list at the top of the forum.


*A Word on DIYs and knockoffs and their benefits for brandnames
*
The $12.50 DIY ie800 was mentioned recently. It is an earphone that resembles the Sennheiser ie800s at $1000. The DIY is not a knockoff because it never claims to be the Sennheiser.

The $50 KZ ZS6 looks very much like the $1099 Campfire Andromeda. But it not claiming to be the Andromeda.

That's why both the DIY ie800 and the ZS6 are not knockoffs.

Nobody in their right mind who wants the Sennheiser ie800 or the Campfire Andromeda will buy the lookalikes instead. However, people who like handling the lookalikes may consider buying the "real thing". They only reason why I have heard of Campfire is because of reading the ZS6 reviews. I then read the very favourable Campfire reviews.

Therefore, the KZ ZS6 is a great advertisement for the Campfire Andromeda, and it is similar with the ie800s. Their pricing and quality are simply too far apart to be competitors.

If I was Sennheiser or Campfire, I would rub my hands for this free advertisement.


----------



## handwander

Otto Motor said:


> The $12.50 DIY ie800 was mentioned recently. It is an earphone that resembles the Sennheiser ie800s at $1000. The DIY is not a knockoff because it never claims to be the Sennheiser.


Well this is arguable. Of course they don't claim to be the "sennhesier ie800" but some of them have ie800 either in the model name or the title of the AliExpress or whatever site listing. Some will also have graphics saying "better than [model its a copy of]" within the ad. They're clearly trying to indicate some equivalence between the two.



Otto Motor said:


> Nobody in their right mind who wants the Sennheiser ie800 or the Campfire Andromeda will buy the lookalikes instead. However, people who like handling the lookalikes may consider buying the brandname equivalents.


While the first part of this sentence is true, you're being a little bit generous when saying "people who handle lookalikes may consider buying brandname equivalents" especially if we're talking about something like the ie800. In fact I'd argue it's the opposite. Someone looking at the ie800 may find the ripoff, buy it for fun because it's so cheap, and end up being content with that purchase and passing on the original. On the other hand, I can't imagine many who have been looking at the knockoffs will end up spending what...20x? the price to buy the originals. 

Anyway I won't talk about this beyond this post because I don't care that much (and have bought some fairly blatant knockoffs myself) and because I'm worried about this thread getting shut down by mods lol.


----------



## lordaine

Tinaudio T2 pro is coming...


----------



## handwander

lordaine said:


> Tinaudio T2 pro is coming...


Enhanced bass huh. Same shell but with vent tape pre-applied!


----------



## Otto Motor (May 9, 2018)

handwander said:


> Well this is arguable. Of course they don't claim to be the "sennhesier ie800" but some of them have ie800 either in the model name or the title of the AliExpress or whatever site listing. Some will also have graphics saying "better than [model its a copy of]" within the ad. They're clearly trying to indicate some equivalence between the two.
> 
> 
> While the first part of this sentence is true, you're being a little bit generous when saying "people who handle lookalikes may consider buying brandname equivalents" especially if we're talking about something like the ie800. In fact I'd argue it's the opposite. Someone looking at the ie800 may find the ripoff, buy it for fun because it's so cheap, and end up being content with that purchase and passing on the original. On the other hand, I can't imagine many who have been looking at the knockoffs will end up spending what...20x? the price to buy the originals.
> ...


If I was Herr Sennheiser, and somebody thought the $12.50 lookalike would do instead, I would not want such an uniformed customer. Clearly, Sennheiser quality would be lost on him/her. But this is quite an unrealistic scenario.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

lordaine said:


> Tinaudio T2 pro is coming...


No, no enhanced bass....

Just take care of bass roll off


----------



## Slater (May 9, 2018)

KZ ZS3 vs Inear Stage Diver?
KZ HDS2 vs Yamaha EPH100?
KZ ATE/ATE-S/ATR vs Audio-Technica ATH-IM50?

Are we allowed to talk about KZ or not?


----------



## bsoplinger

B9Scrambler said:


> Have fun!…





stryed said:


> Great... Now I'm confused.


I found that the sound of the ZS10 was extremely dependent on the fit and seal. You'll notice in both reviews the comments about the large size and blunt, lipless, shallow nozzle. I suspect that at least some of the differences in opinion as to their overall quality and sound is a function of exactly what sort of fit the reviewer achieved. 

Personally I found that I needed to press them extremely deep into my ear canal, much more than I normally would, and use a wide bore tip, Tennmak Whirlwind, to get a good sound. And even then I had to contort a bit and precisely place the nozzle at the correct angle to get that good sounding fitment. I'd assume that if I were using them regularly I'd get more used to inserting them and also how odd the very deep seating feels. With them inserted crazy deep I got sound very similar to what @B9Scrambler described although my overall opinion was less generous. And I much prefer flat response designs over the fun V signature of so many in this category.


----------



## Terran Earthson

ZS10 has the best look, but I can see without wearing  them that they won't sit firmly in my ears.  ZS3 was their best one ergonomically, everything else after it just feels inferior, although never tried ZSR, which I understand share some similarities with zs3 regarding the shape.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

We


bsoplinger said:


> I found that the sound of the ZS10 was extremely dependent on the fit and seal. You'll notice in both reviews the comments about the large size and blunt, lipless, shallow nozzle. I suspect that at least some of the differences in opinion as to their overall quality and sound is a function of exactly what sort of fit the reviewer achieved.
> 
> Personally I found that I needed to press them extremely deep into my ear canal, much more than I normally would, and use a wide bore tip, Tennmak Whirlwind, to get a good sound. And even then I had to contort a bit and precisely place the nozzle at the correct angle to get that good sounding fitment. I'd assume that if I were using them regularly I'd get more used to inserting them and also how odd the very deep seating feels. With them inserted crazy deep I got sound very similar to what @B9Scrambler described although my overall opinion was less generous. And I much prefer flat response designs over the fun V signature of so many in this category.


LoL I said that.....earlier


Get a pseudo foam tip or jomo audio whirlwind or tenmak whirlwind instead of KZ... They are a little wider and tougher.

And seal better.

Or get a spinfit. It will turn v shape to slight L shape


----------



## TLDRonin

I can't use whirlwinds, especially with the ZS10. Driver flex is horrible with them for me


----------



## snip3r77

handwander said:


> Enhanced bass huh. Same shell but with vent tape pre-applied!


Should I seal the vent for more bass??


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 9, 2018)

Well but a new monster came

KZ ES4

Tighter bass and no peaks, compared to ES3 and looks way better.


----------



## chinmie

snip3r77 said:


> Should I seal the vent for more bass??



Try it, you might like it or not. I myself prefer not to tape them


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> KZ ES4
> Tighter bass and no peaks, compared to ES3 and looks way better.


How does it compare to Rose NF ? They are same price level.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

North forest follow the ideal impulse response and es4 doesn't.

But north forest subbass is powerful, mids are energetic till the upper mids and lower treble, then they roll of for natural presentation on 8k and then peaks up till 16khz before they roll of again..

This is while equalisation.


ES4 are mature ES3....it sounds tighter in bass and low leakage to mids. Treble is tamed like ZS10. And mids sound more cleaner

And the difference is noticeable


----------



## loomisjohnson

Otto Motor said:


> *A Word on DIYs and knockoffs and their benefits for brandnames
> *
> The $12.50 DIY ie800 was mentioned recently. It is an earphone that resembles the Sennheiser ie800s at $1000. The DIY is not a knockoff because it never claims to be the Sennheiser.
> 
> ...


headfi is, of course, free to impose whatever standards it wishes, and as mere guests here we are compelled to abide thereby. however, i  opine that singling out certain sellers for shilling or for knocking off established designs seems arbitrary and, in context, kinda silly, since virtually the entire chifi industry (much like the mobile phone business) is replete with shilling and knocking off established designs. now, as moral individuals we should support the integrity of intellectual property, but most of us are flawed and/or driven by low prices.


----------



## bsoplinger

Would anyone actually confuse the $50 KZ ZS6, even in green, with the $1000+ Andromeda? Is anyone selling the ZS6 for hundreds of dollars claiming its an Andromeda product? Is KZ anywhere in their product literature or advertising claiming or even hinting that they're the Andromeda? Since all 3 answers are no I'm not sure how there's an issue. 

This basically has already been decided by the music pirating brew hah a decade ago. Those who had thousands of albums on their hard drive would never have purchased those albums regardless of what the record companies said. They would even occasionally purchase a CD because they really liked it. And where are things today? Everything's in the cloud and streaming services are the big money maker.

I own the ZS6 and wouldn't own the Campfire. My purchasing the KZ in no way impacted Andromeda. The type of person who'd purchase the Chi-Fi product isn't likely to purchase the Andromeda because they're 2 different classes of customer. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 9, 2018)

bsoplinger said:


> Would anyone actually confuse the $50 KZ ZS6, even in green, with the $1000+ Andromeda? Is anyone selling the ZS6 for hundreds of dollars claiming its an Andromeda product? Is KZ anywhere in their product literature or advertising claiming or even hinting that they're the Andromeda? Since all 3 answers are no I'm not sure how there's an issue.
> 
> This basically has already been decided by the music pirating brew hah a decade ago. Those who had thousands of albums on their hard drive would never have purchased those albums regardless of what the record companies said. They would even occasionally purchase a CD because they really liked it. And where are things today? Everything's in the cloud and streaming services are the big money maker.
> 
> ...



The issue is that KZ borrowed CA's distinctive design elements. If it was someone else, this wouldn't be a discussion. No one really cared about their numerous Audio Technica inspired models, few care that **** is borrowing from Simgot right now. LZ 's blatant theft of Honda's winged logo is a running joke, but that's about it. Not to mention the numerous other look-a-likes and inspired designs. Your comments fall on deaf and hypocritical ears. People pick and choose what to hate on because it's popular to do so.


----------



## goodvibes

I just assume a company that does that is devious in other aspects of their business and become wary.


----------



## snip3r77

Tried taping the T2. Sounds very funny like kZ iems LMAO.
Bass and soundstage and constricted as if you swap the polarity of the cable.

Back to au natural.


----------



## B9Scrambler

snip3r77 said:


> Tried taping the T2. Sounds very funny like kZ iems LMAO.
> Bass and soundstage and constricted as if you swap the polarity of the cable.
> 
> Back to au natural.



Yeah man. KZ is total garbo. Like used cooking grease slathering up the ears. Yum.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

hi guys i listen cm5 for now i think it is good enough to compete lots of earphones. i think large cm5 is not big also it is normal. es3 is bigger than it.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 9, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> headfi is, of course, free to impose whatever standards it wishes, and as mere guests here we are compelled to abide thereby. however, i  opine that singling out certain sellers for shilling or for knocking off established designs seems arbitrary and, in context, kinda silly, since virtually the entire chifi industry (much like the mobile phone business) is replete with shilling and knocking off established designs. now, as moral individuals we should support the integrity of intellectual property, but most of us are flawed and/or driven by low prices.


I am moderating two professional linkedin groups and two Facebook groups. As long as there is no complaint and no clear violation of their guidelines and the law, I let things slide for the purpose of a smooth flow. Threads are typically self-cleaning. This one here, too. See above.

But if I found something marginally offensive, I would not straight delete it. I would mark it and comment that such items will be deleted in the future giving my reasoning. That's why: deleting somebody's stuff is antagonizing. Nobody wants their contribution deleted out of the blue, especially when they are not aware of any wrongdoing.  One should also see things in context: where does the "offensive" stuff come from...a deserved long-time contributor or a known troll. Loomis' and my deleted stuff was so harmless (and also so unimportant) that all it did to the thread was leave a bitter taste in many.  Not sure whether this was desired or helped anybody.

Other than that, I can't follow the discussion this morning while still sobering up. Darn alcohol!


----------



## HungryPanda

As an Anarcho-Syndicalist I hate the Capitalist patent program it does nothing but stifle human progress for a better future just to enrich the few


----------



## rayliam80

What KZ and some other companies are doing are not counterfeits since they're not sold and passed off to be exactly like the counterparts that inspired them to deceive consumers. I think these companies are inspired by other company designs but in the spirit of Shenzhen, they are instead trying to improve upon the designs as well as making them to their own spec with their own materials at a much lower price point. For example, as pointed out by @Slater I own both the KZ-ATE S and the Audio Technica IM70. I never even thought of them being closely related until he pointed out the IM50. The shape is similar, yes, but the shell of the ATE S is much smaller and fits much better in my ear than the IM70. They do not sound the same or even sound related.


----------



## Terran Earthson (May 9, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> As an Anarcho-Syndicalist I hate the Capitalist patent program it does nothing but stifle human progress for a better future just to enrich the few


Unfortunately humans are not rational agents, and as much as I see wrongdoings of the capitalism, there is no overstating that exactly this system gave us a better world. It seems like we stumbled upon a working principle that is not contingent upon ideology, but arises from the inner mechanics of the (relatively) free market system. Personally I see that capitalism is like a horse-drawn carriage, that despite essentially enslaving horses into driving that carriage, is clearly working and producing results, and the riders along the way are incrementally improving the vehicle and their own accommodations on it, to the point that now we are on the brink of perhaps the biggest revolution in human history since the invention of agriculture, robotic revolution that will render labour obsolete, and replace the horses with something much more efficient.
(Btw we are both the riders and the horses in this analogy)
Tying it up with chi-fi industry, think about how many jobs it created, how rapidly it pushes the production, quality, and causes  advances in the relatively stale industry, and all because of us that are interested in getting cheap and good sounding earphones without breaking the bank.
I remember shilling out about 70$ for Sony xba-1, entry level BA with one driver, and thinking that they sounded premium and amazing. 6 years later we got 10$ iem from a noname Chinese brands that just destroy xba-1 in terms of sound quality. And that's the power of capitalism.

Edit: adressing patent issue, it seems like a necessary evil, without it there is not much incentive to invent and invest in R&D,  humans are lazy, greedy and egotistical, capitalism,  well capitalizes on our worst, and harnesses this traits in favor of the enrichment for all participants of capitalistic environment.


----------



## kp1821

HungryPanda said:


> As an Anarcho-Syndicalist I hate the Capitalist patent program it does nothing but stifle human progress for a better future just to enrich the few


R&D is a huge cost if it wasn't of the patent program then it doesn't make much sense to do it in the first place especially in industries like pharma. So in a way it helps progress as more investments are made because of it. However i do agree we should built on knowledge and experiment. Also i definitely prefer companies like TinAudio, DZAT to the likes of **** and KZ. Innovation must be rewarded. Anarchism  in many ways proclaims the destruction of the current state in order to create something new, thus innovative. No copycats of the old.


----------



## toddy0191

Terran Earthson said:


> Unfortunately humans are not rational agents, and as much as I see wrongdoings of the capitalism, there is no overstating that exactly this system gave us a better world. It seems like we stumbled upon a working principle that is not contingent upon ideology, but arises from the inner mechanics of the (relatively) free market system. Personally I see that capitalism is like a horse-drawn carriage, that despite essentially enslaving horses into driving that carriage, is clearly working and producing results, and the riders along the way are incrementally improving the vehicle and their own accommodations on it, to the point that now we are on the brink of perhaps the biggest revolution in human history since the invention of agriculture, robotic revolution that will render labour obsolete, and replace the horses with something much more efficient.
> (Btw we are both the riders and the horses in this analogy)
> Tying it up with chi-fi industry, think about how many jobs it created, how rapidly it pushes the production, quality, and causes  advances in the relatively stale industry, and all because of us that are interested in getting cheap and good sounding earphones without breaking the bank.
> I remember shilling out about 70$ for Sony xba-1, entry level BA with one driver, and thinking that they sounded premium and amazing. 6 years later we got 10$ iem from a noname Chinese brands that just destroy xba-1 in terms of sound quality. And that's the power of capitalism.



So to summarise, you're saying that by purchasing Chinese headphones from aliexpress we're causing the plot of the Terminator movies to become a reality.

Wow! We're sacrificing the future of the human race for cheap,  good quality audio.


----------



## riffrafff

Just a quick mention, here.  Folks whom are into wristwatches are polarized over this sort of stuff, too.  But consider, one can buy a watch that looks, feels, and acts exactly like a Rolex.  But it costs 300 USD, not $13,000.  That is a rip-off, a clone, a copy, a counterfeit...whatever you might call it.  But if we take that same fake Rolex, and remove the name and logo, then it's a "homage."  Big difference.  Yes, some claim it dilutes the brand, etc., but people buying these would never, ever fork out the cash for the real deal, so, IRL, Rolex (or Andromeda, or Sennheiser, et al) never lose income over it.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> Try it, you might like it or not. I myself prefer not to tape them



Same here. The T2 sound A-OK to me just like they are. You just have to give your brain a little bit of time to adjust to the more balanced sound.


----------



## Slater

riffrafff said:


> Just a quick mention, here.  Folks whom are into wristwatches are polarized over this sort of stuff, too.  But consider, one can buy a watch that looks, feels, and acts exactly like a Rolex.  But it costs 300 USD, not $13,000.  That is a rip-off, a clone, a copy, a counterfeit...whatever you might call it.  But if we take that same fake Rolex, and remove the name and logo, then it's a "homage."  Big difference.  Yes, some claim it dilutes the brand, etc., but people buying these would never, ever fork out the cash for the real deal, so, IRL, Rolex (or Andromeda, or Sennheiser, et al) never lose income over it.



Good point - a very important distinction.

Also, just because something looks like something else doesn't make it a copy. Otherwise, everything from automobile tires to toilet bowl cleaner would be "clones" of one another. Does anyone in their right mind look at a BF Goodrich tire and mistake it for a Goodyear or Yokohama tire? Of course not; and it doesn't hurt the other brand either. It's called free market capitalism/competition.


----------



## NeonHD

HungryPanda said:


> As an Anarcho-Syndicalist I hate the Capitalist patent program it does nothing but stifle human progress for a better future just to enrich the few



Pffft yeah capitalism is SO overrated, shall I suggest communism/socialism as an alternative?


----------



## NeonHD

Terran Earthson said:


> Unfortunately humans are not rational agents, and as much as I see wrongdoings of the capitalism, there is no overstating that exactly this system gave us a better world. It seems like we stumbled upon a working principle that is not contingent upon ideology, but arises from the inner mechanics of the (relatively) free market system. Personally I see that capitalism is like a horse-drawn carriage, that despite essentially enslaving horses into driving that carriage, is clearly working and producing results, and the riders along the way are incrementally improving the vehicle and their own accommodations on it, to the point that now we are on the brink of perhaps the biggest revolution in human history since the invention of agriculture, robotic revolution that will render labour obsolete, and replace the horses with something much more efficient.
> (Btw we are both the riders and the horses in this analogy)
> Tying it up with chi-fi industry, think about how many jobs it created, how rapidly it pushes the production, quality, and causes  advances in the relatively stale industry, and all because of us that are interested in getting cheap and good sounding earphones without breaking the bank.
> I remember shilling out about 70$ for Sony xba-1, entry level BA with one driver, and thinking that they sounded premium and amazing. 6 years later we got 10$ iem from a noname Chinese brands that just destroy xba-1 in terms of sound quality. And that's the power of capitalism.
> ...


----------



## paulindss (May 9, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> Pffft yeah capitalism is SO overrated, shall I suggest communism/socialism as an alternative?



Let's not start with it.


----------



## weedophile

Finally caught up with this thread again.. it has been sprinting since the aliday sale and i was like 300 posts behind at one point even though i read like 3 to 4 pages a day.

Anw as someone (sry cant forget ur username) have pointed out, currawong's post is in page 2008 of a closed thread, not year 2008. Either way this doesnt really matter.

Anw after getting my hands on the T2 and changing the tips and tried all sorts of way to get it in my ears, i got an ear infection (external) afterwards (after 3 days in)which limit me to try it as much for almost a week.

So finally i can do a comparison of the Tinaudio T2 with my beloved 4in..... Wait, bummer, that's from the banned seller. So short comparison:
Tinaudio = Not banned
Banned seller IEM = Banned

Anw i am just kidding. Short review of T2 again, its good, really good but if u are looking for something that isolates external noise, nah. Very airy, gives a different presentation from what u would expect from an IEM, it gives a unenclosed music experience which is some sort like earbud but tighter and less bassy with better isolation. The bass are light but sufficient, mids are delicate and the trebles are some of the best i've heard. Its not my go to IEM but somehow i find myself reaching for it in the morning commute.

There is an earbud that i've ordered during the sale and sadly, cant share much on which is a pity, and its 15. Its really good but the body is heavy and i have to use 2 thick foams to keep it in my ears.

@snip3r77 btw i wear it over the ear without switching the sides (blue left).


----------



## tomatosauce (May 10, 2018)

tomatosauce said:


> I have some bad news concerning the *Yersen FEN-2000*. I received my first pair from the AliExpress Highlight Global Store on 3/16/18. The sound quality was great for the price. One month later, on 4/18/18, my right earpiece failed. I immediately contacted the seller who agreed to send me a replacement right earpiece. I just received the package today and to my surprise, I received both left and right earpieces. Not surprisingly, they were packaged in a ziplock bag, no eartips, cables or other packaging. When I listened to the new pair, however, it became overwhelmingly obvious that the sound quality is *vastly inferior* to the old pair. I switched out the old left earpiece to compare it to the new one using the same eartips and cable and the difference couldn't be clearer. The new set sounds tinny, muddy, with reduced soundstage and instrumental separation. Even for the low price, this new pair would not be worth it. I recognize that some people will say that the difference in sound quality may be from lack of burn in; I can say without reservation that out of the box, my old pair absolutely did not sound like this new pair. I'm willing to give burn in a shot, but for now, I would be very very careful about purchasing a new Yersen FEN-2000 as I believe the company may have changed the internals and created an inferior updated version without notifying consumers (which would be misleading since the reviews here are presumably for the first version), or perhaps the company has poor QC leading to such inconsistency. Or maybe it's my seller and his/her source. The point is, this new pair is not good at all and I cannot in good conscience recommend the Yersen FEN-2000 to new buyers (and that's not even considering its build quality issues). There are just too many better options at the same price point to deal with this nonsense.
> 
> Edit 1: I apologize if the above came off harsh. I'm more upset that Yersen might be screwing over customers than I am about the sound quality, though the SQ is also not praiseworthy.
> 
> Edit 2: If anyone can guide me through fixing my first right earpiece, I would be most appreciative.



May I interrupt this thread about capitalism to discuss IEMs for a second ? After burn in, the new FEN-2000 soundstage opened up somewhat. Still not at the same level of my first pair though. After reading @toddy0191's post, I played around with the EQ a bit and discovered that the 14K frequency is way overblown. I don't know why Yersen changed the tuning but the accented treble makes everything sound compressed and artificial out of the box. When I reduced 14K and boosted the mids, I managed to make the new pair sound acceptable. Therefore: to anyone who received a pair of Yersen FEN-2000s recently and experienced sound quality that seems inconsistent with the glowing reviews, I would encourage you to try reducing the 14K frequency and see if that improves your listening experience.


----------



## snip3r77

weedophile said:


> Finally caught up with this thread again.. it has been sprinting since the aliday sale and i was like 300 posts behind at one point even though i read like 3 to 4 pages a day.
> 
> Anw as someone (sry cant forget ur username) have pointed out, currawong's post is in page 2008 of a closed thread, not year 2008. Either way this doesnt really matter.
> 
> ...



I didn't swap and I wear over the ear. I try sealing the vent and it's damn weird.

The part 15 earbud is I'm back lmao. Prefer it to my graphene  , I got the blue cable - cheapest. I think I'd get these for my buddies - Xmas gift


----------



## GrassFed

Terran Earthson said:


> Unfortunately humans are not rational agents, and as much as I see wrongdoings of the capitalism, there is no overstating that exactly this system gave us a better world. It seems like we stumbled upon a working principle that is not contingent upon ideology, but arises from the inner mechanics of the (relatively) free market system. Personally I see that capitalism is like a horse-drawn carriage, that despite essentially enslaving horses into driving that carriage, is clearly working and producing results, and the riders along the way are incrementally improving the vehicle and their own accommodations on it, to the point that now we are on the brink of perhaps the biggest revolution in human history since the invention of agriculture, robotic revolution that will render labour obsolete, and replace the horses with something much more efficient.
> (Btw we are both the riders and the horses in this analogy)
> Tying it up with chi-fi industry, think about how many jobs it created, how rapidly it pushes the production, quality, and causes  advances in the relatively stale industry, and all because of us that are interested in getting cheap and good sounding earphones without breaking the bank.
> I remember shilling out about 70$ for Sony xba-1, entry level BA with one driver, and thinking that they sounded premium and amazing. 6 years later we got 10$ iem from a noname Chinese brands that just destroy xba-1 in terms of sound quality. And that's the power of capitalism.
> ...


Quite beautiful muse there, dear sir. I drive a Mazda and have long been admiring their philosophy of jinba ittai, human rider and the horse as one. Little did I know capitalism works the same way my Mazda does!  But could it be that capitalism works more like a Tesla on Autopilot


----------



## handwander

weedophile said:


> Anw i am just kidding. Short review of T2 again, its good, really good but if u are looking for something that isolates external noise, nah. Very airy, gives a different presentation from what u would expect from an IEM, it gives a unenclosed music experience which is some sort like earbud but tighter and less bassy with better isolation. The bass are light but sufficient, mids are delicate and the trebles are some of the best i've heard. Its not my go to IEM but somehow i find myself reaching for it in the morning commute.



Speaking of T2 isolation & fit, I thought the fit would be rather easy provided you could find a suitable tip, but out of like 13 pairs of tips I tried, the fit was always poor. Could some of this be attributed to the shell thickness, or would any of the other "stick bodies with a tip at the end" mean a similarly poor fit for me? I'm interested in the Final e series but the T2 kind of pushed me away from ordering anything even remotely similar in design.


----------



## toddy0191

tomatosauce said:


> May I interrupt this thread about capitalism to discuss IEMs for a second ? After burn in, the new FEN-2000 soundstage opened up somewhat. Still not at the same level of my first pair though. After reading @toddy0191's post, I played around with the EQ a bit and discovered that the 14K frequency is way overblown. I don't know why Yersen changed the tuning but the accented treble makes everything sound compressed and artificial out of the box. When I reduced 14K and boosted the mids, I managed to make the new pair sound acceptable. Therefore: to anyone who received a pair of Yersen FEN-2000s recently and experienced sound quality that seems inconsistent with the glowing reviews, I would encourage you to try reducing the 14K frequency and see if that improves your listening experience,



My pair seen to have settled down in the treble region and with  double flange tips on sound fantastic.  They were really piercing  on first listen,  but now when I exchange the old working earpiece, I can't hear a difference.


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> I would have to listen again... can't remember... I got them early on and was just getting used to them.  When you get yours let me know what YOU think   I will not have much time to myself over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> BTW those are NOT suitcases.... they are only toiletry bags!  Probably should have just brought a suitcase down from the attic...lol.


Well, Jayfi jeb-101 landed yesterday. First impression... Wow, oh wow... Tried different tips... Wow, oh wow... More different tips... An hour later... Oh wow wow what a piece of crap LOL I gave up. I thought I know how to fit IEMs into my ears, but just couldn't make this thing work. Mid and treble sound compressed, bass is weak and not focused, and there's nothing that could be mistaken for a sound stage  Probably didn't get seal at all, but I tried all the tips I got and nothing works. Or something is very broken with them. They're getting sent back now.


----------



## Slater (May 10, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Well, Jayfi jeb-101 landed yesterday. First impression... Wow, oh wow... Tried different tips... Wow, oh wow... More different tips... An hour later... Oh wow wow what a piece of crap LOL I gave up. I thought I know how to fit IEMs into my ears, but just couldn't make this thing work. Mid and treble sound compressed, bass is weak and not focused, and there's nothing that could be mistaken for a sound stage  Probably didn't get seal at all, but I tried all the tips I got and nothing works. Or something is very broken with them. They're getting sent back now.



Those remind me of the Toyeteam UFO (also sold as the QKZ KD3 UFO). All 3 reference the same "copper alloy" shells just like the UFO).

I'll bet they are all rebrands of the same IEM, as your description of the sound of the Jayfi matches the Toyeteam UFO.


----------



## JonnyM

dhruvmeena96 said:


> ES4 are mature ES3....it sounds tighter in bass and low leakage to mids. Treble is tamed like ZS10. And mids sound more cleaner
> 
> And the difference is noticeable



Awesome, I've been waiting for some first impressions on the ES4. How do they fit? They look quite small in the pictures. Is the cable the annoying grippy type? How is the Imaging and soundstage? 
I'm looking to upgrade my KZ ate that are my favourite iems. I'm trying to decide between the ES4, TRN V20, or KZ ZST.


----------



## mbwilson111

JonnyM said:


> I'm trying to decide between the ES4, TRN V20, or KZ ZST.



I have the ATR which is similar to the ATE and I agree... it is a very nice IEM.  I prefer my TRN V20 over the ZST because I find the ZST slightly harsh in the vocals... but it may need more burning in.   I have no fit issues with any of them. Just my preferences.  I cannot really go into more detail at this time.


----------



## CoiL

JonnyM said:


> Awesome, I've been waiting for some first impressions on the ES4. How do they fit? They look quite small in the pictures. Is the cable the annoying grippy type? How is the Imaging and soundstage?
> I'm looking to upgrade my KZ ate that are my favourite iems. I'm trying to decide between the ES4, TRN V20, or KZ ZST.


iBasso IT01 


mbwilson111 said:


> I have the ATR which is similar to the ATE and I agree... it is a very nice IEM.  I prefer my TRN V20 over the ZST because I find the ZST slightly harsh in the vocals... but it may need more burning in.   I have no fit issues with any of them. Just my preferences.  I cannot really go into more detail at this time.


About latest ATR & ATE - they have exactly same driver.
Same opinion about ZST.
TRN V20 sounds very interesting and many positive feedback about them but I have had enough of chi-fi cheapos. I have IT01 (doing modifications atm) and just received Rose NF.


----------



## eggnogg

8ba perside, for 4xx yuan.


----------



## CoiL

Looks same design as ZS10, which is ugly and bulky imho. KZ, come on, You can do better than that!


----------



## snip3r77

eggnogg said:


> 8ba perside, for 4xx yuan.





CoiL said:


> Looks same design as ZS10, which is ugly and bulky imho. KZ, come on, You can do better than that!



Seriously look elsewheee


----------



## VinceHill24

eggnogg said:


> 8ba perside, for 4xx yuan.


July ? I said maybe August or September with their past track record. 8 drivers full BA, sounds like a very bold move to me... they probably did that for the sake of driver count marketing. Should've start off with 3 or 4BA then i think i may consider.


----------



## bsoplinger

tomatosauce said:


> May I interrupt this thread about capitalism to discuss IEMs for a second ? After burn in, the new FEN-2000 soundstage opened up somewhat. Still not at the same level of my first pair though. After reading @toddy0191's post, I played around with the EQ a bit and discovered that the 14K frequency is way overblown. I don't know why Yersen changed the tuning but the accented treble makes everything sound compressed and artificial out of the box. When I reduced 14K and boosted the mids, I managed to make the new pair sound acceptable. Therefore: to anyone who received a pair of Yersen FEN-2000s recently and experienced sound quality that seems inconsistent with the glowing reviews, I would encourage you to try reducing the 14K frequency and see if that improves your listening experience,


Has anyone else gotten the FEN-2000 lately and can confirm this? I spent some time yesterday comparing the TRN V20 with the Yersen FEN-2000 and really prefer the FEN-2000. Enough that I was planning on getting a 2nd pair. Granted its under $25 with shipping but I'd hate to end up with bad IEMs that I need to apply EQ too.


----------



## handwander

CoiL said:


> Looks same design as ZS10, which is ugly and bulky imho. KZ, come on, You can do better than that!


Well with KZ's output, you'll only have to wait a few weeks for their next attempt!


----------



## crabdog (May 10, 2018)

My Hypersense HEX02 review is up. It's a pretty decent phone with good build quality and a nice cable but they've gone for the typical big bass tuning.
https://primeaudio.org/hypersense-hex02-review/


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 10, 2018)

JonnyM said:


> Awesome, I've been waiting for some first impressions on the ES4. How do they fit? They look quite small in the pictures. Is the cable the annoying grippy type? How is the Imaging and soundstage?
> I'm looking to upgrade my KZ ate that are my favourite iems. I'm trying to decide between the ES4, TRN V20, or KZ ZST.


They fit like glove...but es3 was better fit as it covered my ear more.

History of KZ

Making a iem.
Perfecting budget(ate)
Dual dynamic.
Concha fit zs3
Hybrid
Super hybrid(zs6)
Perfected hybrid(zsr)
Crossover(zs10)
Perfected tuning(es4)

Now let's see 8BA


----------



## Crumblenaut

bsoplinger said:


> Has anyone else gotten the FEN-2000 lately and can confirm this? I spent some time yesterday comparing the TRN V20 with the Yersen FEN-2000 and really prefer the FEN-2000. Enough that I was planning on getting a 2nd pair. Granted its under $25 with shipping but I'd hate to end up with bad IEMs that I need to apply EQ too.



I received a pair about 2 weeks ago - took ages to get here and sound rubbish, a major disappointment!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Crumblenaut said:


> I received a pair about 2 weeks ago - took ages to get here and sound rubbish, a major disappointment!


You got defected piece or you don't like resolve iem types


----------



## Crumblenaut

dhruvmeena96 said:


> You got defected piece or you don't like resolve iem types



They work, just not very well... Bass is ok but there's no mids and the bright treble is headache inducing after about 30 seconds.


----------



## tomatosauce

bsoplinger said:


> Has anyone else gotten the FEN-2000 lately and can confirm this? I spent some time yesterday comparing the TRN V20 with the Yersen FEN-2000 and really prefer the FEN-2000. Enough that I was planning on getting a 2nd pair. Granted its under $25 with shipping but I'd hate to end up with bad IEMs that I need to apply EQ too.


I'd like to know as well. I'm hoping that the retail units are still tuned the way my original pair was. Perhaps the replacement they sent me in the plastic bag were pieces that didn't pass QC or something.


----------



## snip3r77

dhruvmeena96 said:


> They fit like glove...but es3 was better fit as it covered my ear more.
> 
> History of KZ
> 
> ...



If one buy every iteration, how much would he had spent


----------



## hiflofi

eggnogg said:


> 8ba perside, for 4xx yuan.


Glad I didn't cop the ZS10 since I already had the ZS6. Hoping this new KZ sounds reasonable for the higher price tag.


----------



## Bartig

Crumblenaut said:


> They work, just not very well... Bass is ok but there's no mids and the bright treble is headache inducing after about 30 seconds.


I know, I had the same experience in the beginning. So, try the white-blue eartips first. You’ll hear loads of bass - and some sparkly detail. Listen to classic, listen to jazz, listen to audiophilic test tracks. Then, when you’re adjusted a bit to the higher mids and highs - try switching to the standard wide bores again. That’s how I grew to love the FEN-2000.


----------



## cqtek

I bought the Yersen Fen-2000 for a friend encouraged by the good opinions I had read about them. Also because they meet several requirements that my friend asked me: metal capsules, small, removable cable. I tried them when I received them, with their permission of course. And I was very upset by the medium high and the low bass (the peak in the 5Khz to which I am especially sensitive). This detail makes them unusable for me. I can support any other IEM of KZ (ZS5, ZS6, ZS10) before these. My friend said the same as me. He found a very metallic sound throughout the frequency range. For me it is the IEM that I like least of all the ones I have bought. And luck that they were not for me. But I'm sorry for my friend.
I checked with pure frequencies that the basses played correctly on both channels.
I want to think that there are different versions of this IEM and that some sound good.

Before buying it I reviewed frequency response graphs, all of them are always different. In this case the peak around 5KHz I found higher than what I saw in the graphics. Even knowing that a difference of more than 3dB in a sensitive area is a lot. 

I will have to revise the graphs better in the future.


----------



## toddy0191 (May 10, 2018)

cqtek said:


> I bought the Yersen Fen-2000 for a friend encouraged by the good opinions I had read about them. Also because they meet several requirements that my friend asked me: metal capsules, small, removable cable. I tried them when I received them, with their permission of course. And I was very upset by the medium high and the low bass (the peak in the 5Khz to which I am especially sensitive). This detail makes them unusable for me. I can support any other IEM of KZ (ZS5, ZS6, ZS10) before these. My friend said the same as me. He found a very metallic sound throughout the frequency range. For me it is the IEM that I like least of all the ones I have bought. And luck that they were not for me. But I'm sorry for my friend.
> I checked with pure frequencies that the basses played correctly on both channels.
> I want to think that there are different versions of this IEM and that some sound good.
> 
> ...



Well I received a L and R replacement for my defective R side and have been using them for a couple of days.  They sound the same to me,  but after 2 days the L side DD went leaving me with a working L from my original order,  and a working R from my replacements (phew).

Together they sound great with no channel differences to my ears,  which contradicts them being different to earlier batches.

They are bright, but not to the point of being treble cannons and are very resolving.

With 2 out of 4 earpieces going defective,  I don't think they'll last long though.


----------



## zazaboy

hi guys which is better kz zsr or kz es4.. which has better bass, soundstage and vocals thanks


----------



## Fuzziekiwi (May 10, 2018)

Those looking for a cheap bassy pair for EDM/Rap/etc.... I just got these and they surprised me. Warm, fairly detailed, no harsh treble peaks/thin sounding treble.

https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8


----------



## GrassFed

Fuzziekiwi said:


> Those looking for a cheap bassy pair for EDM/Rap/etc.... I just got these and they surprised me. Warm, fairly detailed, no harsh treble peaks/thin sounding treble.
> 
> https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8


Got one of these from Amazon coming today. They're pretty crazy with 3 dynamic drivers. I'm all for non-conforming things  Amazon link: http://a.co/7IB7bFM


----------



## Fuzziekiwi

GrassFed said:


> Got one of these from Amazon coming today. They're pretty crazy with 3 dynamic drivers. I'm all for non-conforming things  Amazon link: http://a.co/7IB7bFM


Let me know what you think. I've been listening to them for about an hour now. Great value, fun IEM. To my ears it seems there's a little bit of a scoop in the treble but I was able to fix it with Peace Equalizer.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

zazaboy said:


> hi guys which is better kz zsr or kz es4.. which has better bass, soundstage and vocals thanks


ES4


----------



## Zerohour88

CoiL said:


> Looks same design as ZS10, which is ugly and bulky imho. KZ, come on, You can do better than that!





snip3r77 said:


> Seriously look elsewheee



KZ killed my dog and stole my car, the company sucksss


----------



## darmanastartes (May 10, 2018)

Got the Rose North Forest in the mail today, first impressions is that they are very bass-heavy and it's hard to get past that. Accessories are pretty spartan in comparison to some of my other recent purchases (no carry case, just 4 pairs of silicone tips). I get the sense that the sound could be cleaned up tremendously with EQ, so if anyone can direct me to a frequency graph of them or recommend some good EQ settings I'd appreciate it. Definitely prefer the UiiSiii CM5 without EQ.


----------



## stryed (May 10, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> Got the Rose North Forest in the mail today, first impressions is that they are very bass-heavy and it's hard to get past that. Accessories are pretty spartan in comparison to some of my other recent purchases (no carry case, just 4 pairs of silicone tips). I get the sense that the sound could be cleaned up tremendously with EQ, so if anyone can direct me to a frequency graph of them or recommend some good EQ settings I'd appreciate it. Definitely prefer the UiiSiii CM5 without EQ.



Let it burn in perhaps and get use to the sound. I have yet to attempt EQ but then again I might have to send mine back as they forgot to include the mic so have put these to rest... Sorry VENTING:

Sending them back would definitely NOT be free and all I'm getting is a discount for what I actually ordered in the first place, but Penon is open to suggestion. Not too happy and I understand that it can happen, but they should have better offers to cover for their mistakes.

When you buy something for commuting purposes, a mic is essential.  As a gift, GF is happy regardless as she enjoys the bass, but it will bother her in the longterm - I'm sure of it.


----------



## basshead11

Fuzziekiwi said:


> Those looking for a cheap bassy pair for EDM/Rap/etc.... I just got these and they surprised me. Warm, fairly detailed, no harsh treble peaks/thin sounding treble.
> 
> https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8


 Yes completely agree. Full bodied sound. Bassy and surprising (not amazing but very decent) clarity of mids and highs. For me its a upgraded version of tennmak pro. 

Against other iems i have, i love how they "expand" the music. i think thats because my ears and brain are adapted to BA sound and this IEM give me back the big DD experience


----------



## ShakyJake (May 10, 2018)

handwander said:


> Speaking of T2 isolation & fit, I thought the fit would be rather easy provided you could find a suitable tip, but out of like 13 pairs of tips I tried, the fit was always poor. Could some of this be attributed to the shell thickness, or would any of the other "stick bodies with a tip at the end" mean a similarly poor fit for me? I'm interested in the Final e series but the T2 kind of pushed me away from ordering anything even remotely similar in design.



Which T2 are you talking about: The Tin Audio T2 or the Einsear T2? Your picture shows something else. If it is the Tin Audio T2 (see below) I have had great luck with the Anjiru memory foams from Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...ear-pads-for-headphones-T300/32773491286.html But seal and fit is a very personal thing.


----------



## Themilkman46290

Need a lil help, me and wife have gotten a few kz's and a bunch of other stuff, she likes the kz, but she has small ears and even with the smallest tips using the zst, she has a problem keeping them in. Bigger tips won't even go in, can you guys give a few recommendations, she likes the it01, the tfz series 5,  and es4 but not sure if they will fit. we will probably pick up a few kz anyway but was curious, she likes a lot of hip hop, bit of rap,she don't want too v shaped sound, she loves monk+, zst are sometimes too bright, what can you guys recommend


----------



## Ders Olmaz

@Themilkman46290 if you had the money get it01 it is small. others you mention not small. or if you want so small and good also get hifiman re400, but re400 is not for hiphop or edm i think. get it01


----------



## Slater

Themilkman46290 said:


> Need a lil help, me and wife have gotten a few kz's and a bunch of other stuff, she likes the kz, but she has small ears and even with the smallest tips using the zst, she has a problem keeping them in. Bigger tips won't even go in, can you guys give a few recommendations, she likes the it01, the tfz series 5,  and es4 but not sure if they will fit. we will probably pick up a few kz anyway but was curious, she likes a lot of hip hop, bit of rap,she don't want too v shaped sound, she loves monk+, zst are sometimes too bright, what can you guys recommend



Since you are looking for small KZ IEMs, and you don't want a deep v shape, I would suggest the KZ HDS3. It is only mildly v shaped, and sounds good with hip hop and rap.

You could also try the UiiSii CM5. It sounds excellent (although a little more v shaped than the HDS3), and it is available in a small size shell (the default size is L sized shell).

Finally, if you want something closer to neutral, and with excellent sound, the Tin Audio T2 is amazing.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Finally, if you want something *closer to neutral, and with excellent sound, the Tin Audio T2 is amazing*.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I am going to say something out of chi fi as this is the only active thread where I get reply quickly.

There is this headphone called AKG k550.

There is a guide on inner fidelity about a guy who nodded it and his PDF.

Well about akg k550..this headphone was made as a closed backed ultimate reference by akg. It had the sound of open back and isolation of closed back. They sound somewhere 2/3 of akg k702 in soundstage.

Now, there is a old headphone called akg k501. They were a totl headphones in 19's era and they still sound so huge that it make some of today's open back cry. The only issue were bass was present but was weak and instrument definition is little lower to modern headphone, but image was very good, never got congested.

This guy solderdude, nodded it sound like k501 with natural bass extension of closed back, removed all its drawback and can be powered by phone.

I tried my friend modded akg k550 and it felt like akg k501 + holographic depth + more definition and clarity.

It took on akg k812, k712 on soundstage by providing depth where these were even taller and wider.

And I don't want to say that they don't sound tall and wide.

Akg k712 is the biggest soundstager, even bigger than HD800 that sometimes the stage feels artificial. Its so big that you don't like it. It crossed limit of brain staging.

And k550 modded just keep the soundstage to limit of brain. So it sound humongous


----------



## CoiL (May 11, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> Got the Rose North Forest in the mail today, first impressions is that they are very bass-heavy and it's hard to get past that. Accessories are pretty spartan in comparison to some of my other recent purchases (no carry case, just 4 pairs of silicone tips). I get the sense that the sound could be cleaned up tremendously with EQ, so if anyone can direct me to a frequency graph of them or recommend some good EQ settings I'd appreciate it. Definitely prefer the UiiSiii CM5 without EQ.





stryed said:


> Let it burn in perhaps and get use to the sound. I have yet to attempt EQ but then again I might have to send mine back as they forgot to include the mic so have put these to rest... Sorry VENTING:
> Sending them back would definitely NOT be free and all I'm getting is a discount for what I actually ordered in the first place, but Penon is open to suggestion. Not too happy and I understand that it can happen, but they should have better offers to cover for their mistakes.
> When you buy something for commuting purposes, a mic is essential.  As a gift, GF is happy regardless as she enjoys the bass, but it will bother her in the longterm - I'm sure of it.


Seems I went little wrong with following @dhruvmeena96 "hype" about Rose NF. Luckily I got them only for 15$ with discount. Last (yeah right! ;D ) cheap chi-fi I`m going to buy. I can get 4$ ATE/ATR instead with all the tick-boxes for regular music listener. But maybe going to mod Rose NF to sound better.
Will go to pick up my unit today from post office. Will share OOTB impressions soon.


dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I am going to say something out of chi fi as this is the only active thread where I get reply quickly.
> 
> There is this headphone called AKG k550.
> There is a guide on inner fidelity about a guy who nodded it and his PDF.
> ...


I know his mods about HD681r and HD662F, which are great.... but modifing ~160$ AKG sounds little "too much" for many. Not for me though... but I do not like its design and I already have Fidelio X1 with modified Aune T1 (siemens E88CC goldpin tube buffer) which makes huge holographic soundstage, can`t quite imagine getting even larger soundstage for my preferences as I think it would be too much "hollow" and unnatural, though, I`m total sucker for soundstage.


----------



## djmakemynight

Fuzziekiwi said:


> Those looking for a cheap bassy pair for EDM/Rap/etc.... I just got these and they surprised me. Warm, fairly detailed, no harsh treble peaks/thin sounding treble.
> 
> https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8



Get the UiiSii CM5 instead if you can get it for below 12-15 USD.


----------



## Dustry (May 11, 2018)

Finally received my Yersen FEN-2000. As always these days, when I buy new IEM, I compare it to Tin Audio T515, my benchmark and favorite IEM ever.

To start with positives, Yersen has insanely detailed sound, 3D-imaging, instrument layering and separation are absolutely stunning. Left-right channel separation is great. Soundstage is probably the best I have heard to date. Yes, I have to admit that detail and soundstage are even better than Tin Audio T515 which is very impressive.

Unfortunately there "buts":
- Bass is just not powerful enough. It is precise, pleasant but just not loud enough, even with good seal and bass-oriented EQ. From reviews I expected much more.
- Fit: bad for me. Narrow nozzles mean that my favorite tips (M from Rock Zircon) don't work here, I need something wider to get proper isolation, but with narrower nozzle hole (or however it is called in English). So it's really hard to get good seal and comfortable fit at the same time
- Also, volume curve is strange. For outdoor use I normally set volume on my Cowon M2 at 75% of maximum and Yersen sounds fine then (broadly as loud as other IEMs from same league) but indoor I usually set volume at 25-30% of max and while other IEMs sound fine at this volume, Yersen is barely hearable. Not sure if faulty IEM, or it actually happens (I just never encountered it before) or I am simply going crazy. It is not too big of a problem as it's always easy to just increase the volume.

Looking forward to follow-up model when and if Yersen decides to create it, but this one is clearly not going to become my daily driver due to fairly disappointing bass and problems with fit.

In terms of sound, it is definitely brighter than T515 but that's probably natural effect of lack of bass. It is not as bright as Alwup UPC630 (aka E-MI CI880, TIMMKOO C630 etc) which I think belongs to the same category of mildly V-shaped, very detailed $20-30 IEMs.

I would say:
- If you like detail, impressive soundstage, and semi-dark sound, but indifferent to bass, go with Yersen FEN-2000 (you are taking chance on the fit though)
- If you like detail, energetic bass, bright sound, but not too fussed about soundstage, go with Alwup UPC630
- If you like detail, good soundstage, energetic bass, and dark sound, go with Tin Audio T515

Anyone agrees? Anyone cares?

Edit: Reading few pages back, there is not unreasonable suspicion that latest shipments of Fen-2000 are tuned differently to earlier ones. Mine is new, so maybe that explains why I feel bass is lacking while reviews few months back praise the IEM for strong bass.


----------



## Slater (May 11, 2018)

djmakemynight said:


> Get the UiiSii CM5 instead if you can get it for below 12-15 USD.



Agreed.

I’m always leery when someone says ‘_get this earphone/headphone; it’s awesome as long as you EQ out the X problem(s)’._

No thanks. There are too many other alternatives that *don’t* need EQ to fix their problems.


----------



## handwander

ShakyJake said:


> Which T2 are you talking about: The Tin Audio T2 or the Einsear T2? Your picture shows something else. If it is the Tin Audio T2 (see below) I have had great luck with the Anjiru memory foams from Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...ear-pads-for-headphones-T300/32773491286.html But seal and fit is a very personal thing.



Sorry for the confusion - I had the T2s and found the fit poor with a dozen tip options so I was curious of similar ‘cylindrical’ shapes iems like the Final ones I linked would be similar and if so then I’ll just stick to more Shure shapes bodies. 

But I literally went in store today to try those finals so problem solved lol.


----------



## CYoung234

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Now, there is a old headphone called akg k501. They were a totl headphones in 19's era and they still sound so huge that it make some of today's open back cry. The only issue were bass was present but was weak and instrument definition is little lower to modern headphone, but image was very good, never got congested.



As you can see in my sig, I still have and love a pair of K501's. There were actually three different versions made, and the one I have had the most bass. They do not go super deep, but the mids and soundstage are to die for. They are quite holographic with a good source. I built a tube headphone amp for them, and it was a good combination. The original pads were not so good, but you could swap K601 or K701 pads with them. I preferred the 601 pads, so that is what I use with them.


----------



## Bartig

CoiL said:


> Seems I went little wrong with following @dhruvmeena96 "hype" about Rose NF. Luckily I got them only for 15$ with discount. Last (yeah right! ;D ) cheap chi-fi I`m going to buy.


I got some harsh reactions when I first criticised the North Forest, but it seems like more and more people dislike them. I tried them again and again, but I just think they sound a bit out of balance and are too shouty om some frequencies. They're already collecting dust in my collection.

Currently, I'm switching back and forth with the blue foam tips from the Tin Audio T2 and the KZ starline tips between my T2 and my Yersen FEN-2000. Man, they borth sound soooo good.


----------



## kp1821

Bartig said:


> I got some harsh reactions when I first criticised the North Forest, but it seems like more and more people dislike them. I tried them again and again, but I just think they sound a bit out of balance and are too shouty om some frequencies. They're already collecting dust in my collection.
> 
> Currently, I'm switching back and forth with the blue foam tips from the Tin Audio T2 and the KZ starline tips between my T2 and my Yersen FEN-2000. Man, they borth sound soooo good.


Still believe reactions on the Rose NF are harsh not that they are great but not that awful for sure. I also don't have any quality problems with them. It is possible that you have a defective iem. If you have bought it through PayPal you may be able to send it back for free as mentioned before here. Definitely overpriced though. In regard to the Tin Audio T2 the original foam tips are hard and uncomfortable to my ears but offer the most balanced sound. Silicons have the best fit but make them too bright and fatiguing. Please do me a favour and test the filter tips of the Yersen's to the T2 .   Also the new pro/bass version is coming out really soon. Tin Audio claims that sealing the vents affects the highs (tried it, didn't like it) so am really curious to see what they have done with the new version.


----------



## CoiL (May 11, 2018)

Bartig said:


> I got some harsh reactions when I first criticised the North Forest, but it seems like more and more people dislike them. I tried them again and again, but I just think they sound a bit out of balance and are too shouty om some frequencies. They're already collecting dust in my collection.
> 
> Currently, I'm switching back and forth with the blue foam tips from the Tin Audio T2 and the KZ starline tips between my T2 and my Yersen FEN-2000. Man, they borth sound soooo good.



Unfortunately, after spending about 40min listening them out of my portable gear, I`m also disappointed.
They are nothing special. Not bad either but I keep thinking why I spent 15$(with discount) to it when I can get 3x ATE for it, which sounds better almost in every aspect (with my gear).
Here is my very short slap about them:
* V-shaped signature which is executed ok actually
* recessed mids (especially lower mids) male vocals sound thin and midrange instruments sound thin
* little brightish tonality
* too shouty on some frequencies (probably higher mids/lower treble)
* littlebit lack deep sub-bass reach
* lack warmth/dynamics/naturality
* soundstage is pretty good and above average... but...
*...but layering and transparency is kind of messy
* don`t quite make me tap my toes (not about bass), sound "cheap" and LQ compared to my ATE FF-mod and not even compareable with ZS5v1(properly amped) & IT01.

hype train off the rails....

I don`t mean this as insult or discredit in bad way... maybe I got bad unit, hear differently, different gear, sound perception etc. ...but I lost credibility in @dhruvmeena96 impressions.

Rose NF should be priced around 10$ max and I wouldn`t give it to my girlfriend/wife as a gift 

JMHSO


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> Since you are looking for small KZ IEMs, and you don't want a deep v shape, I would suggest the KZ HDS3. It is only mildly v shaped, and sounds good with hip hop and rap.
> 
> You could also try the UiiSii CM5. It sounds excellent (although a little more v shaped than the HDS3), and it is available in a small size shell (the default size is L sized shell).
> 
> Finally, if you want something closer to neutral, and with excellent sound, the Tin Audio T2 is amazing.


coincidentally, i pulled out the hds3 last night for a long walk with the hounds and damn, those things are addictive. megatons of highend detail and sizzle (drums sound great) and full of life. now, if i'm being critical i'd say they need some midbass impact and that (unlike the ed9, ed3c or zs5) their imaging is imprecise, but still a hoot; also comfortable as hell. i have a lot of much pricier microdrivers (echobox finder, klipsch x11) which don't get nearly as much play. $4.95 on gearbest and worth every sou.


----------



## tnelmo

Zerohour88 said:


> KZ killed my dog and stole my car, the company sucksss



Sounds like the making of a great country song.


----------



## trumpethead

Dustry said:


> Finally received my Yersen FEN-2000. As always these days, when I buy new IEM, I compare it to Tin Audio T515, my benchmark and favorite IEM ever.
> 
> To start with positives, Yersen has insanely detailed sound, 3D-imaging, instrument layering and separation are absolutely stunning. Left-right channel separation is great. Soundstage is probably the best I have heard to date. Yes, I have to admit that detail and soundstage are even better than Tin Audio T515 which is very impressive.
> 
> ...



Wow! Reports on Yersen Fen 2k are all over the place. Glad my order was cancelled by the seller! On the other hand Rose NF seems to be not living up to the initial hype. I have learned to not jump on the train too soon until reports from various members that I trust have trickeled in...Has saved me a lot of money...meanwhile, Loving my Tin Audio T2. Took a minute to get the fit right but the reward was definitely worth it!


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 11, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Unfortunately, after spending about 40min listening them out of my portable gear, I`m also disappointed.
> They are nothing special. Not bad either but I keep thinking why I spent 15$(with discount) to it when I can get 3x ATE for it, which sounds better almost in every aspect (with my gear).
> Here is my very short slap about them:
> * V-shaped signature which is executed ok actually
> ...



burned them in for more than 50 hours, less boomy but the bass is still a bit messy. Best compliment I can give to the RNF is that I'd probably be interested in a hybrid using the DD in it. On some songs it sounds great, on other it sounds unbalanced. A/B-ed with the BGVP DS1 (non-TN, I think), and now currently with the ZS5v1.

edit: its like, you can hear the details but the boominess (is that even a word) of it all kinda hides it, making everything sounds unclean, needs half the volume (comparing to ZS5v1 with their silver cables)



tnelmo said:


> Sounds like the making of a great country song.



I don't listen to much country, is it that brutal, lol


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Unfortunately, after spending about 40min listening them out of my portable gear, I`m also disappointed.
> They are nothing special. Not bad either but I keep thinking why I spent 15$(with discount) to it when I can get 3x ATE for it, which sounds better almost in every aspect (with my gear).
> Here is my very short slap about them:
> * V-shaped signature which is executed ok actually
> ...


QC is very bad from rose..

But otherwise they are good.

Its left side failed


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> QC is very bad from rose..
> 
> But otherwise they are good.
> 
> Its left side failed



another thing that worries me, since I've been blasting it with double the volume I usually use while not in use as part of my burn-in process. Might just blow out the DDs while doing that, lol.

with all the QC problems, won't be surprised if people get lemons at a higher rate

better than KZ though, they don't even have QC, the company just send people to defecate on your door and steal your socks if you complained about failed units.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I’m always leery when someone says ‘_get this earphone/headphone; it’s awesome as long as you EQ out the X problem(s)’._
> 
> No thanks. There are too many other alternatives that *don’t* need EQ to fix their problems.


Yes no EQ and no kZ for me


----------



## snip3r77

trumpethead said:


> Wow! Reports on Yersen Fen 2k are all over the place. Glad my order was cancelled by the seller! On the other hand Rose NF seems to be not living up to the initial hype. I have learned to not jump on the train too soon until reports from various members that I trust have trickeled in...Has saved me a lot of money...meanwhile, Loving my Tin Audio T2. Took a minute to get the fit right but the reward was definitely worth it!


T2 is good,need to move up and not sidegrading bro


----------



## Slater (May 11, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> In regard to the Tin Audio T2 the original foam tips are hard and uncomfortable to my ears but offer the most balanced sound. Silicons have the best fit but make them too bright and fatiguing. Please do me a favour and test the filter tips of the Yersen's to the T2 .   Also the new pro/bass version is coming out really soon. Tin Audio claims that sealing the vents affects the highs (tried it, didn't like it) so am really curious to see what they have done with the new version.



For more sub bass, you have 2 choices:

1. Put a small bit of acoustic foam inside the nozzle (directly under the mesh screen). This will also tame the highs enough to use silicone tips. As long as you don't use too much foam, the clarity and other characteristics that make the T2 great will not be affected.

2. Using micro drill bits, very slightly *enlarge* the BACK vent hole. You will only need fractions of a millimeter (ie 1-2 *tenths* of a millimeter).

I'm willing to bet one or both of the above methods is all Tin Audio will do for the "Pro Bass" version.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> coincidentally, i pulled out the hds3 last night for a long walk with the hounds and damn, those things are addictive. megatons of highend detail and sizzle (drums sound great) and full of life. now, if i'm being critical i'd say they need some midbass impact and that (unlike the ed9, ed3c or zs5) their imaging is imprecise, but still a hoot; also comfortable as hell. i have a lot of much pricier microdrivers (echobox finder, klipsch x11) which don't get nearly as much play. $4.95 on gearbest and worth every sou.



Yeah, they are something special for sure. I'm not sure what the diaphragm material is, but I do know that they use an oversized and very powerful magnet (N48 rubidium). And being 16ohm they are easy to drive on anything (although they do scale well with amping, giving them more 'ummph' which most micro drivers need more of).


----------



## rayliam80

Bartig said:


> I got some harsh reactions when I first criticised the North Forest, but it seems like more and more people dislike them. I tried them again and again, but I just think they sound a bit out of balance and are too shouty om some frequencies. They're already collecting dust in my collection.
> 
> Currently, I'm switching back and forth with the blue foam tips from the Tin Audio T2 and the KZ starline tips between my T2 and my Yersen FEN-2000. Man, they borth sound soooo good.



KZ Starline have also become my preferred tips for my Tinaudio T2 setup.


----------



## Slater (May 11, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> another thing that worries me, since *I've been blasting it with double the volume I usually use while not in use as part of my burn-in process. *Might just blow out the DDs while doing that, lol.
> 
> with all the QC problems, won't be surprised if people get lemons at a higher rate
> 
> better than KZ though, they don't even have QC, the company just send people to defecate on your door and steal your socks if you complained about failed units.



Great way to blow your gear.

BAs especially can't handle that level (as they aren't very tolerant to distortion), and even DDs will burn out when overdriven. Even on drivers with stiffer diaphragms (such as graphene), as a few iBasso IT01 owners found out the hard way.

Don't do that friend. Normal listening levels are all you need for burn in. I wouldn't lie to you.

If you want to cook a meal "faster", do you use 700F degrees instead of 350F degrees? No, that will just burn it up and ruin the food. Drivers are the same way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi all....been awhile....I guess I pass this time searching for kid audiophile stuff for my 1 year old son hehe Obsess about cassette for him to play with, find like 40 Deutsche Gramophon classical cassette, I feel it will help him to devlop good taste in music. But hell, a good vintage walkman cost more than a Xduoo X20 these day, crazy really!

But, i'm here to finally read more impressions about *KZ ZS10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
The reviews did not promise me heaven, B9scrambler impressions was revealing but put water in my wine as well....i-want-an-enormous-soundstage-from-an-enormous-KZ earphones! Not a constrained ultra layered sound....and if the bass is weak i'm sad too. Mids recessed as well? Ugh.

(Hum and I got lately the ASY Hybrid, did not give them lot of time, wasn't impress at first listen cause I feel they sound kind of bright and dry but I don't play with tips enough.)

*Oh, and hum not to open doors for complaint but it look like we can't talk about **** brand anymore, cause its supposedly a brand manufactured from banned seller....hum yeah.*


----------



## Bartig

kp1821 said:


> Still believe reactions on the Rose NF are harsh not that they are great but not that awful for sure. I also don't have any quality problems with them. It is possible that you have a defective iem. If you have bought it through PayPal you may be able to send it back for free as mentioned before here. Definitely overpriced though. In regard to the Tin Audio T2 the original foam tips are hard and uncomfortable to my ears but offer the most balanced sound. Silicons have the best fit but make them too bright and fatiguing. Please do me a favour and test the filter tips of the Yersen's to the T2 .   Also the new pro/bass version is coming out really soon. Tin Audio claims that sealing the vents affects the highs (tried it, didn't like it) so am really curious to see what they have done with the new version.


I will, stay tuned.



CoiL said:


> Unfortunately, after spending about 40min listening them out of my portable gear, I`m also disappointed.
> They are nothing special. Not bad either but I keep thinking why I spent 15$(with discount) to it when I can get 3x ATE for it, which sounds better almost in every aspect (with my gear).
> Here is my very short slap about them:
> * V-shaped signature which is executed ok actually
> ...


Great description. These are my findings too. So I don’t have a dud, I just don’t like them as much as I hoped I would.



Zerohour88 said:


> another thing that worries me, since I've been blasting it with double the volume I usually use while not in use as part of my burn-in process. Might just blow out the DDs while doing that, lol.
> 
> with all the QC problems, won't be surprised if people get lemons at a higher rate
> 
> better than KZ though, they don't even have QC, the company just send people to defecate on your door and steal your socks if you complained about failed units.


I’ve got ten KZ IEMs and not one has failed or has anything wrong. So Rose loses this match for me.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ...a good vintage walkman cost more than a Xduoo X20 these day, crazy really!



Blame that on Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Great way to blow your gear.
> 
> BAs especially can't handle that level (as they aren't very tolerant to distortion), and even DDs will burn out when overdriven. Even on drivers with stiffer diaphragms (such as graphene), as a few iBasso IT01 owners found out the hard way.
> 
> ...



I'll keep that in mind. Not really worried since I've got piles of IEM to use, but all the same, can't hurt to be safe (which is basically the main reason why I burn-in, as long as I'm not using it regularly, why not, lol)

got to test the ZS5v1 again and its still quite hard for me to say which I prefer, it or the Estron C630 (or EMI-Cl800, I think?).



Bartig said:


> I’ve got ten KZ IEMs and not one has failed or has anything wrong. So Rose loses this match for me.



but, but, someone said that KZ sucks, they don't tune their IEMs, have crap QC and even a shoving dog turd into your ears is better than putting KZ IEM there


----------



## GrassFed

Fuzziekiwi said:


> Let me know what you think. I've been listening to them for about an hour now. Great value, fun IEM. To my ears it seems there's a little bit of a scoop in the treble but I was able to fix it with Peace Equalizer.


Mine landed yesterday. The box says FMJ i8, but the label on the IEMs says I-INTO i8. Out of the box, I could sometimes hear the sub-bass dragons that live in these cans. They're mean. Vertigo inducing level of mean. But I couldn't get them to come out and play. No seal with stock tips. Great seal with my favorite wide bore soft silicone tips, but results in pretty massive and annoying driver flex due to pressure/vacuum, and sound stage is tighter too. Is there no port on these thing? I couldn't see any. Tips rolling struggle continued for almost a day now. Finally came up with a hack that allow me to use a firm narrow bore silicone tip and achieve very good seal.
I estimated about 80% of the dragons came out and party, and that's fine by me, not sure I'd like all of them out at the same time  Still got some driver flex. Waiting for KZ tips to come in, hopefully they'll work better. Back to my impression of the sound - sub bass is strong, but I feel mid bass lacks punch. Drum kicks don't sound as exciting as on my Uiisii E6. Mid remains very clear and sounds pretty much the same with any kind of tips. Upper mid is quite forward, giving vocals some biting and great clarity. Treble is recessed indeed, but not too bad. My Uiisii E6 has more sparkle, more mid bass, but less mid overall. Vocals sound fuller and more forward on the i8, but I like E6 better for instruments. Sound stage on both is very spacious.

All in all, the i8 is great. I'll need to find better tips for it. With better seal this might become my favorite IEM. For now, Uiisii E6 still hogs ear time.


----------



## zazaboy

Dustry said:


> Finally received my Yersen FEN-2000. As always these days, when I buy new IEM, I compare it to Tin Audio T515, my benchmark and favorite IEM ever.
> 
> To start with positives, Yersen has insanely detailed sound, 3D-imaging, instrument layering and separation are absolutely stunning. Left-right channel separation is great. Soundstage is probably the best I have heard to date. Yes, I have to admit that detail and soundstage are even better than Tin Audio T515 which is very impressive.
> 
> ...


 i agree that the yersen fen-2000 doesnt have much bass .. I have eq ed my iems they didnt sound proper out the box i changed tips added some eq but still lacks a lot bass.. It has bass but not much though.. They sound now better too


----------



## zazaboy (May 11, 2018)

Guys can we conclude that the best KZ iem the KZ es4 is ATM .. and better is then KZ zs6 KZ zs10 and KZ zsr ... @dhruvmeena96 what do you think... and other users who has KZ es4 what do you think

And are the i-into i8 and uiisii cm5 best basshead iems? or are there more? Any advice is apreciated


----------



## snip3r77

GrassFed said:


> Mine landed yesterday. The box says FMJ i8, but the label on the IEMs says I-INTO i8. Out of the box, I could sometimes hear the sub-bass dragons that live in these cans. They're mean. Vertigo inducing level of mean. But I couldn't get them to come out and play. No seal with stock tips. Great seal with my favorite wide bore soft silicone tips, but results in pretty massive and annoying driver flex due to pressure/vacuum, and sound stage is tighter too. Is there no port on these thing? I couldn't see any. Tips rolling struggle continued for almost a day now. Finally came up with a hack that allow me to use a firm narrow bore silicone tip and achieve very good seal.
> I estimated about 80% of the dragons came out and party, and that's fine by me, not sure I'd like all of them out at the same time  Still got some driver flex. Waiting for KZ tips to come in, hopefully they'll work better. Back to my impression of the sound - sub bass is strong, but I feel mid bass lacks punch. Drum kicks don't sound as exciting as on my Uiisii E6. Mid remains very clear and sounds pretty much the same with any kind of tips. Upper mid is quite forward, giving vocals some biting and great clarity. Treble is recessed indeed, but not too bad. My Uiisii E6 has more sparkle, more mid bass, but less mid overall. Vocals sound fuller and more forward on the i8, but I like E6 better for instruments. Sound stage on both is very spacious.
> 
> All in all, the i8 is great. I'll need to find better tips for it. With better seal this might become my favorite IEM. For now, Uiisii E6 still hogs ear time.


You can't change the i8 cable


----------



## darmanastartes

zazaboy said:


> Guys can we conclude that the best KZ iem the KZ es4 is ATM .. and better is then KZ zs6 KZ zs10 and KZ zsr ... @dhruvmeena96 what do you think... and other users who has KZ es4 what do you think
> 
> And are the i-into i8 and uiisii cm5 best basshead iems? or are there more? Any advice is apreciated



I wouldn't describe the UiiSii CM5 as a basshead IEM, even with foams.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> Guys can we conclude that the best KZ iem the KZ es4 is ATM



No one even has it yet (except dhruvmeena96).


----------



## Pankaj135

Hey guys,
Recently my KZ ATES wire got frayed.

Now I'm looking for a cheap iem around $10.

Now looking around in the forum I saw that Einsear T2 was good in 10$ budget. Should I go for it?

Or should I cheapen myself and go for KZ EDSE (EDR1) for 5$ as these Chinese earphones keep on breaking.

Or something else?


----------



## snip3r77

Pankaj135 said:


> Hey guys,
> Recently my KZ ATES wire got frayed.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a cheap iem around $10.
> ...


Keep on breaking and you still buy??


----------



## Pankaj135

snip3r77 said:


> Keep on breaking and you still buy??


Yeah why not, I'm addicted to KZ products, they are cheap and best buy for the money. I was thinking of trying something else in 10$ budget if it's good.


----------



## Slater

Pankaj135 said:


> Hey guys,
> Recently my KZ ATES wire got frayed.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a cheap iem around $10.
> ...



I would get the EDR1, as it has a more robust cable and strain relief than the ATE.

And be aware that the EDSE is NOT the same as the EDR1. You want the EDR1, not the EDSE.


----------



## Pankaj135

Slater said:


> I would get the EDR1, as it has a more robust cable and strain relief than the ATE.
> 
> And be aware that the EDSE is NOT the same as the EDR1. You want the EDR1, not the EDSE.


Thanks for replying,

Official KZ store on Aliexpress says they are the same. I guess they don't know their own products. 

Any other earphones come to mind in 10$ budget or should I go for EDR1?


----------



## Bartig

Pankaj135 said:


> Hey guys,
> Recently my KZ ATES wire got frayed.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a cheap iem around $10.
> ...


A little over your budget, but keep an eye out for the TRN V20 as well. From former KZ employees. They sound full, have a thick bass and a nice amount of detail. I borrowed mine to two persons yesterday and they both absolutely loved them - being KZ ATE owners themselves.


----------



## Slater (May 12, 2018)

Pankaj135 said:


> Thanks for replying,
> 
> Official KZ store on Aliexpress says they are the same. I guess they don't know their own products.
> 
> Any other earphones come to mind in 10$ budget or should I go for EDR1?



They LOOK the same (from the outside color of the shell).

But the dynamic drivers are totally different, the vent holes are different, and the sound is different. I know because I have multiple pairs of each. You can mod a pair of EDSE to sound very close to an EDR1, but it involves a lot more work than just buying an EDR1 for $4.

Since you want something robust, stick with the EDR1. They are built like tanks, sound great, and are only $4-$5. If you damage the wires after a year or whatever, you are only out $4.

I would also suggest storing them in a case. You can get a small zippered case for under $1. The square shapes ones with the carbon fiber looking pattern work perfect, and are small enough to fit into your pocket.

If the ATE cable is fraying, that is telling me that perhaps they are being tossed around, shoved in and out of pockets, car gloveboxes, book/gym bags, etc and could use some additional protection. A case will not only keep your IEMs clean, they will make them last longer because they are protected.


----------



## TLDRonin

zazaboy said:


> Guys can we conclude that the best KZ iem the KZ es4 is ATM .. and better is then KZ zs6 KZ zs10 and KZ zsr ... @dhruvmeena96 what do you think... and other users who has KZ es4 what do you think
> 
> And are the i-into i8 and uiisii cm5 best basshead iems? or are there more? Any advice is apreciated


I don't see why KZ would make the ES4 a consensus "better" IEM than their flagship, the ZS10, which was just released a month ago


----------



## Pankaj135

Slater said:


> They LOOK the same (from the outside color of the shell).
> 
> But the dynamic drivers are totally different, the vent holes are different, and the sound is different. I know because I have multiple pairs of each.
> 
> Since you want something robust, stick with the EDR1. They are built like tanks, sound great, and are only $4-$5.


Thanks, I just got 1$ coupon on Aliexpress from their store, I think Ill buy it.


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> I don't see why KZ would make the ES4 a consensus "better" IEM than their flagship, the ZS10, which was just released a month ago



It has different drivers and a different shell, so it will definitely sound "different" than the ZS10. But whether it's "better" or not will be a subjective opinion that varies person to person.


----------



## Pankaj135

Bartig said:


> A little over your budget, but keep an eye out for the TRN V20 as well. From former KZ employees. They sound full, have a thick bass and a nice amount of detail. I borrowed mine to two persons yesterday and they both absolutely loved them - being KZ ATE owners themselves.


Thanks for replying, I'll have a look, but I guess go for EDR1 right now.


----------



## Slater

Pankaj135 said:


> Thanks for replying, I'll have a look, but I guess go for EDR1 right now.



Get a storage case too. They are only $1. I edited my post above, but I don't think you saw that part.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> It has different drivers and a different shell, so it will definitely sound "different" than the ZS10. But whether it's "better" or not will be a subjective opinion that varies person to person.


Yeah, @zazaboy  was asking whether the ES4 would be the consensus best and I was expressing doubt in that


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I will tell the difference between KZ es3 and es4

*Bass*

KZ es4 sounds more controlled and extended. It sounds more linear and goes to subbass. It sounds more solid in decay and doesn't bleed to mids.

*Mids*

It is more cleaner but has less warmth and authority compared to es3.

*Treble
*
No treble peaks like es3. So no trebly excitement. Just airy and rolled of.

It is better than zs10 as zs10 sounds like it is coming from cup. Cavernous but decay sounds like echo sometimes. Zsr fares better there. Zs10 need tip change as it spoiling the signature.

Es3 doesn't even compare to es4 but es4 is a little boring in tuning


----------



## DeltaAudio (May 12, 2018)

I'm at war with myself on whether i should get the

Kz es4 -15$
Kz zs10 - ~40$
bgvp ds1 - 55$

Could someone give me information on the two versions of the ds1? I'm looking for the most flat sounding and detailed version of the two


----------



## Slater (May 12, 2018)

FyreAudio said:


> I'm at war with myself on whether i should get the
> 
> Kz es4 -15$
> Kz zs10 - ~40$
> ...



If you truly want flat (as well as detailed, no sibilance), get a BlitzWolf ES1 and do a few very simple mods. All you need for the mods is a $3 set of micro drill bits and a sewing needle.

It has a single graphene dynamic driver, runs $10, and modded it is literally as flat as you're going to find without spending a lot more. Ask @Otto Motor what he thinks about it 

(click for larger view)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> If you truly want flat (as well as detailed, no sibilance), get a BlitzWolf ES1 and do a few very simple mods. All you need for the mods is a $3 set of micro drill bits and a sewing needle.
> 
> It has a single graphene dynamic driver, runs $10, and modded it is literally as flat as you're going to find without spending a lot more:
> 
> (click for larger view)


Its true...but if you are on budget and can't do the mod, then get a es4 otherwise bgvp ds1 tn forum edition.

Its like TinAudio t2 with better bass and tighter tolerance treble.. It sounds very good under 100$ and reach staging capabilities of iBasso it01 with more justice to midrange.

But iBasso is still very fast on micro details.


----------



## Bartig (May 12, 2018)

FyreAudio said:


> I'm at war with myself on whether i should get the
> 
> Kz es4 -15$
> Kz zs10 - ~40$
> ...


Have you read some impressions on the ZS10 on this forum? You can safely skip it I think. To summarize: the bass is great, but mids can be attacky and vocals can sound blown-up. The soundstage is decent, it has a nice airyness but the tuning is just off.

I’ve spent more and more time with the DS1 - I still don’t know which version. On some EDM tracks it sounds marvelous. Very fast, immersive and with good placement of sound around your ears. The DS1 doesn’t fare as good in complex pieces though - the soundstage can get a little congested when there are many instruments in play. Therefore, I keep coming back to the Tin Audio T2.

Oh - and I just ordered the ES4 because I have a feeling these might be good. But I don’t know anything about them.


----------



## Emelya

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I will tell the difference between KZ es3 and es4


And what is the difference between KZ zsr and zsa? Just your opinion


----------



## Bartig

So let's do a little saturday question. 

*What is your guilty pleasure IEM?* 
An IEM you keep on coming back to, even though it's technically or pricewise not the best or most impressive IEM you have? You know it's not the greatest, but you keep on coming back to it once in a while.

For me, it's the KZ ATE. It was my first and only chi-fi from the beginning of 2017 to mid 2017, and I loved every damn song I played on them. Their bassy, _nightlike_ sound, with warm notes just as loud as the vocals: everything sounded great on them. Now I know the mids and highs can be much better and natural, and there's such a thing as great instrument placement and soundstage. I didn't back then - but I still enjoy the ATE when I pick it up again.

And yours?


----------



## B9Scrambler

To me a guilty pleasure iem has to be one that's more or less universally known as being a bad sounding product. Enter the Brainwavz M100;

​With heavy EQ it is more than salvageable and a complete gem, but to get it to that point entails nigh completely changing the signature.


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> So let's do a little saturday question.
> 
> *What is your guilty pleasure IEM?*



IEM? That would be the Einsear T2. If i can add earbuds to the mix, then it would be the Sharp MD, and that cheap mmcx metal earbuds that we're not supposed to talk about anymore


----------



## HungryPanda

My swing thingies are my guilty pleasure too


----------



## dhruvmeena96

My pleasure guilty iem is cowon em1.

Pure open back iem, great speed, TOTL mids, clinical treble and way too large stage(very less depth though).

After Ear Equalisation, it kills iBasso it01 stock(no eq)

Issue were zero isolation, distortion on high volume and very bad cable quality.

It cost 8$ -12$

Second is Panasonic hje125.

Better lows compared to hje120 and sound is balanced but congested.

Fit is very good but build quality is a little doubty.

But after eq and field sound correction(yes field correction) it takes scales up to u18t level of soundstage but in laid back manner(u18t is treble aggressive, not sibilant).

Easy to listen for hours without hurting or creating pressure.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> If you truly want flat (as well as detailed, no sibilance), get a BlitzWolf ES1 and do a few very simple mods. All you need for the mods is a $3 set of micro drill bits and a sewing needle.
> 
> It has a single graphene dynamic driver, runs $10, and modded it is literally as flat as you're going to find without spending a lot more. Ask @Otto Motor what he thinks about it
> 
> (click for larger view)


Otto Motor thinks it is a fantastic idea. However, you need two BWs because you will likely destroy the first pair when performing the mod. Great earphones: sound like much much more expensive earphones when modded (soundstage, clarity, separation, layering; super tight bass...) however lack a bit in vocals...which would be fuller in the expensive ones. But this shortcoming is minor in the big picture considering the overall pleasure and the small cost.

They also come a in big, sturdy case, and the cable including three-button remote is one of the best around.

I'll pull mine out later.

P.S. I think you also need sorbothane for the modding.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> If you truly want flat (as well as detailed, no sibilance), get a BlitzWolf ES1 and do a few very simple mods. All you need for the mods is a $3 set of micro drill bits and a sewing needle.
> 
> It has a single graphene dynamic driver, runs $10, and modded it is literally as flat as you're going to find without spending a lot more. Ask @Otto Motor what he thinks about it
> 
> (click for larger view)




Is it ok without mod?  I have no intention of modding anything.


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> The DS1 doesn’t fare as good in complex pieces though - the soundstage can get a little congested when there are many instruments in play. Therefore, I keep coming back to the Tin Audio T2.



For me, Not really congested, but just not as interesting and fluid as tin audio t2.
@FyreAudio i think it would be safer to go with tin andio t2. They are more refined than my ds1. And we can't recommend safe because we don't know wich version we have. Also, tin audio at sale is a much better value.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it ok without mod?  I have no intention of modding anything.


Well you must mod it.

Because once you go mod, the other headphone may let you down.


Blitzwolf sounds awesome after mod.(can take iem up to 200$)

And fostex iem sounds TOTL killer(compared to Andromeda on CSD(cumulative spectral decay) and frequency response)


----------



## mbwilson111

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well you must mod it.
> 
> Because once you go mod, the other headphone may let you down.
> 
> ...



I do not need them if I would have to mod it.  I cannot do it.  My old fingers are too painful for those types of projects now.

I have enough nice iems, buds and headphones.

I was just curious..as always.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not need them if I would have to mod it.  I cannot do it.  My old fingers are too painful for those types of projects now.
> 
> I have enough nice iems, buds and headphones.
> 
> I was just curious..as always.



Other option is finding a modder near you and pay them to do the mod, like this, for instance


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it ok without mod?  I have no intention of modding anything.


No, the BW are not ok without mod: too v-shaped. Very ordinary without mod.


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> Other option is finding a modder near you and pay them to do the mod, like this, for instance



In this case I do not think it would be worth paying someone... and I would not want to bother my husband with it either.  I just wondered how bad could it be.... considering that I have not modded anything I suppose I have some things that others would consider to be horrible!


----------



## tehidiot

Is there any guide or tutorial of how to do these mods for the Blitzwolf? I'm interested now lol


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> In this case I do not think it would be worth paying someone... and I would not want to bother my husband with it either.  I just wondered how bad could it be.... considering that I have not modded anything I suppose I have some things that others would consider to be horrible!



Not at all. I personally prefer to buy things and use them stock, i don't like to mod stuff if i can help it. like that ksc75, i only mod them because the cable is broken, so i figured might as well mod them, same cost to just fix the cable. 

especially i would avoid buying something that needs to be modded just to sound good.


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> like that ksc75, i only mod them because the cable is broken



Well I suppose I modded my ksc75 because I put the parts express headband on it 

AND I taped the headband into position so it would not change size adjustment so easily.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I would be modding ath m50x.

Electronic correction filter to fix the mids and bass


----------



## djray

chinmie said:


> Other option is finding a modder near you and pay them to do the mod, like this, for instance


Nice! Is that a removable cable mod for the KSC75?

Wish someone near me could do this mod for me!


----------



## chinmie

djray said:


> Nice! Is that a removable cable mod for the KSC75?
> 
> Wish someone near me could do this mod for me!



Yes, mmcx mod


----------



## rendyG

tehidiot said:


> Is there any guide or tutorial of how to do these mods for the Blitzwolf? I'm interested now lol


Just google "Blitzwolf BW-ES1 mod"


----------



## rayliam80 (May 12, 2018)

Bartig said:


> So let's do a little saturday question.
> 
> *What is your guilty pleasure IEM?*
> An IEM you keep on coming back to, even though it's technically or pricewise not the best or most impressive IEM you have? You know it's not the greatest, but you keep on coming back to it once in a while.
> ...



KZ ZS6


----------



## rendyG

Oh, my ears hurt when I just look at this 
I mean the triple flange, not the treble 
First thing I´ve done with these triple flanges.. I just cut the smallest flange, but that depends on your ear canal ofc.


And my guilty pleasure IEM? modded Blitzwolf ES1 
Despite not being perfect, I´am still amazed with the performance of this graphene driver, especially for 12 bucks, lol.
To be honest, I sold my RE400 shortly after my Blitzwolf was born.

d❤.❤b


----------



## stryed

I might take a look at the Blitzwolf as I'm not afraid to try modding. I was impressed by their bluetooth speaker even though it has short comings (low volume)


----------



## darmanastartes (May 12, 2018)

I realized that there's a FR graph on the front of the box for the Rose North Forest, which gave me enough information to come up with a decent EQ preset for them.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 13, 2018)

Quite frankly, the single-driver modded BW-ES1 is a better sounding earphone than the KZ ZS10 IMO...at $13 CAD. 

ADDENDUM: this does not mean I am bashing the ZS10 as claimed.


----------



## zazaboy

@Otto Motor maybe its a long shot but can u compare blitzwolf against your kz zsr and fidue headphones


----------



## Otto Motor (May 12, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @Otto Motor maybe its a long shot but can u compare blitzwolf against your kz zsr and fidue headphones


My BW ("advanced mod") is strictly neutral sounding: an extremely clear and transparent sound with a tight bass...an FR curve up to 3K like pulled on a string...there is nothing in my collection that compares to them. The Fidue A65 is darkish sounding with more depth and is overall smoother, with the best vocals reproduction of the three. The ZSR has that rumbly bass, some sibilance, and the deepest V. All three are decent.

Audiophiles from "the other forum" would probably rank the modded BW above or equal with the Fidue, followed by the ZSR.

FIGURE: my own BW-ES1 before and after "advanced modding". Check "the other forum" for details.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Bartig said:


> A little over your budget, but keep an eye out for the TRN V20 as well. From former KZ employees. They sound full, have a thick bass and a nice amount of detail. I borrowed mine to two persons yesterday and they both absolutely loved them - being KZ ATE owners themselves.



+1 for V20


----------



## rayliam80

rendyG said:


> Oh, my ears hurt when I just look at this
> I mean the triple flange, not the treble
> First thing I´ve done with these triple flanges.. I just cut the smallest flange, but that depends on your ear canal ofc.



These particular triple flange help with the treble some and brings the bass up and for some reason with the shape/fit of the ZS6, they don't hurt my ears. I feel I have average size ears too. Also I've tried other triple flange tips and these are the only ones - Size L Earphones Plus - that I like (I tried the M and S of this brand and they were extremely small). The ones that come stock with some IEMs have been too thin or too irritating for some reason. These are more firm. Most of my other IEMs I'm using either size S Auvio wide bore  or the KZ Starline in size M. With this setup - tips and a non-stock/non-kz cable, it's a fun setup for me. YMMV.


----------



## 424358

rayliam80 said:


> KZ ZS6


What cable


----------



## dhruvmeena96

If anybody who does not wanna mod, can get blitzwolf vox1 and eq it a little


----------



## GrassFed

Some more observations of my new toy, the I-INTO i8:
- finally able to make stock tips work with my ears. Lots of twisting and jiggling to get good seal, but once in they sound to me the best match for the i8. Driver flex is greatly reduced with stock tips too.
- its sound signature of big sub-bass and tamed mid-bass actually shines with classical music. Cafe Zimmerman's Vivaldi sounds sweet and glorious - big sound stage, strong sub-bass carrying forward violins that are warm but very detailed.
- wow the dynamic range coming from all these dynamic drivers is crazy. It'll get loud, and so do other IEMs in my collection. But it'll still sound great at lower volume, which none of the other does.
- very easy to drive. Easiest among my IEMs. Perhaps on par with Final Heaven V, which is single BA. The i8 sounds better with my LG V20 in normal mode. The external device mode pushes mid somewhat, which is already abundant with the i8, while rolling off the top, which this IEM doesn't have a lot.
- ergonomically not the most comfortable thing to have in my ear due to size. Short nozzle also makes it tricky to get good seal. But sound signature is super comfortable. I can listen to it for hours.

I'm liking this triple dynamic creature more and more. Value for your money factor is perhaps only second to my E6. But if you like forward vocal, then E6 isn't in the race at all.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Otto Motor thinks it is a fantastic idea. However, you need two BWs because you will likely destroy the first pair when performing the mod. Great earphones: sound like much much more expensive earphones when modded (soundstage, clarity, separation, layering; super tight bass...) however lack a bit in vocals...which would be fuller in the expensive ones. But this shortcoming is minor in the big picture considering the overall pleasure and the small cost.
> 
> They also come a in big, sturdy case, and the cable including three-button remote is one of the best around.
> 
> ...



I didn't destroy any of mine. You just gotta be careful and keep an eye on what you're doing. I did mine a slightly different (and I think easier, safer, and more consistent) way than the 'official' way.

And yes, you need sorbothane or something equivalent. I used a scrap of 1mm heat sink pad silicone material. It is similar to sorbothane, and couldn't have worked more perfectly. Some of the people also used a piece of silicone from an eartip core as well. It turns out great as long as it's 1mm thick material, and you follow the guide for getting the correct dimensions and shape.


----------



## Slater (May 12, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it ok without mod?  I have no intention of modding anything.



Yeah, it's a very respectable IEM with no modding.

$10 for a graphene driver, aluminum shell, sweet carry case, and a nice 3-button remote (with chin slider). That's a steal.

It's just your typical consumer v-shaped tuning, similar to the UiiSii CM5, many KZs, etc. You have so many IEMs, it would be a definite side grade for you. Unless you REALLY are itching to spend $10.

It's certainly not a bad purchase by any stretch. It's up to you. I liked them so much I bought a number of extras for friends.




tehidiot said:


> Is there any guide or tutorial of how to do these mods for the Blitzwolf? I'm interested now lol



There is, but unfortunately the info/link cannot be shared on Head-Fi (it is a long story that should not be brought up).

If you Google modded "_BlitzWolf ES1_" you'll find it no problem.

I was thinking of making a "Head Fi allowed" How2, using my mod method (which I think it easier/safer than the "other way"). If anyone is interested, lemme know and I will work on it. The timing is perfect, as I am going to be modding a few sets myself in the next few weeks.


----------



## Slater (May 12, 2018)

.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> There is, but unfortunately the info/link cannot be shared on Head-Fi (it is a long story that should not be brought up).
> 
> If you Google modded "_BlitzWolf ES1_" you'll find it no problem.
> 
> I was thinking of making a "Head Fi allowed" How2, using my mod method (which I think it easier/safer than the "other way"). If anyone is interested, lemme know and I will work on it. The timing is perfect, as I am going to be modding a few sets myself in the next few weeks.


Well I am interested bro


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> .



definitely interested. More point of reference doesn't hurt and I'm itching to try out another flat sound sig after testing the UE Pro Reference.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> And yes, you need sorbothane or something equivalent.


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/370641451042?rmvSB=true


----------



## snip3r77

darmanastartes said:


> I realized that there's a FR graph on the front of the box for the Rose North Forest, which gave me enough information to come up with a decent EQ preset for them.



Usually one takes the FR on the box with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/370641451042?rmvSB=true



Yeah, I wasn't going to pay that much for a 1mm thick piece of sorbothane the size of an index card. I have a whole box of silicone thermal pads (due to my career in IT) that work just as well (as well as plenty of silicone).


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 12, 2018)

I think blitzwolf es1 only need sorbothane and back vent taping with small venting as it becomes shouty if eartip seal is not good.



snip3r77 said:


> Usually one takes the FR on the box with a pinch of salt.



Download pink noise frequency samples(not the whole noise, but frequency divided one)

And equalise the north forest according to that.

It sounds lovely


----------



## Slater

rayliam80 said:


> These particular triple flange help with the treble some and brings the bass up and for some reason with the shape/fit of the ZS6, they don't hurt my ears. I feel I have average size ears too. Also I've tried other triple flange tips and these are the only ones - Size L Earphones Plus - that I like (I tried the M and S of this brand and they were extremely small). The ones that come stock with some IEMs have been too thin or too irritating for some reason. These are more firm. Most of my other IEMs I'm using either size S Auvio wide bore  or the KZ Starline in size M. With this setup - tips and a non-stock/non-kz cable, it's a fun setup for me. YMMV.



FYI, these are the exact same tips at ~1/5 the cost: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bla...hones-See-Fit-Information-in/32796095617.html


----------



## bowei006

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I think blitzwolf es1 only need sorbothane and back vent taping with small venting as it becomes shouty if eartip seal is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dig the Yuzu avatar.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bowei006 said:


> I dig the Yuzu avatar.


Can you please explain about yuzu


----------



## 40760

Just ordered the new black pair of MEMT X5s to replace my wife's broken silver X5...


----------



## dhruvmeena96

palestofwhite said:


> Just ordered the new black pair of MEMT X5s to replace my wife's broken silver X5...


This sounds a little cleaner and little less boosted.

I think 1dB bass linearly down than normal x5s


----------



## bowei006 (May 13, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Can you please explain about yuzu



......she's the girl in your avatar................

I assumed you saw Konohana Kitan and that's why you have her as an avatar.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bowei006 said:


> ......she's the girl in your avatar................
> 
> I assumed you saw Konohana Kitan and that's why you have her as an avatar.


Well I know that.....I want to ask about the digging part.

Why dig yuzu


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Yeah, I wasn't going to pay that much for a 1mm thick piece of sorbothane the size of an index card. I have a whole box of silicone thermal pads (due to my career in IT) that work just as well (as well as plenty of silicone).



I'm actually curious as to how sorbothane was chosen. Any particular traits that makes it special compared to other possible damping materials? Maybe the best damping properties for amount of volume used?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Zerohour88 said:


> I'm actually curious as to how sorbothane was chosen. Any particular traits that makes it special compared to other possible damping materials? Maybe the best damping properties for amount of volume used?



Sorbothane is used to increase nozzle resonance handling, but you can use something else.

Sorbothane can reduce driver enclosure ringing, because from the source(can't name here).

Distortion on bass were cut and was looking like headphone distortion rather than iem which is not possible until the sheet rolled in nozzle has the property like dynamat for headphones


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

The BW ES1's look really tempting now...


----------



## rendyG (May 13, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> I'm actually curious as to how sorbothane was chosen. Any particular traits that makes it special compared to other possible damping materials? Maybe the best damping properties for amount of volume used?


 
IMHO in this application, there is not much of a difference between sorbothane and other rubber/silicon materials.. However when used in full-size headphones, one can can really feel the damping properties sorbothane is known for.
I think in this case it is more about the acoustic properties (sound reflection etc.). 

Think if you compare silicon tips with the same inner diameter comply tips - complys will "eat" more of the treble reflections until the sound gets to your eardrum. This is helpful for example in Tinaudio T2 case, which sounds arguably better with complys.
However with Blitzwolf there is no need for it, main thing you are trying to tame is treble treble around 5kHz, without loosing too much air... which is challenging


----------



## 40760

dhruvmeena96 said:


> This sounds a little cleaner and little less boosted.
> 
> I think 1dB bass linearly down than normal x5s



I thought the update was purely cosmetic... I'm sure my wife will love a cleaner sounding IEM as her past favourite was the ER4P...


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> .



The eloquence of this is beautiful.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> .



The eloquence of this is so beautiful.

LoL


----------



## HungryPanda

groucho69 said:


> The eloquence of this is beautiful.


 It is minimalist in is pure state


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I learnt something

How to review

.

End of review


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I learnt something
> 
> How to review
> 
> ...



pffffft....too long...straight to the conclusion please


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, I heard nuforce edc3.

For 99$ it sounds better than ety er4xr


----------



## bowei006

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I learnt something
> 
> How to review
> 
> ...



We need to get you a job pronto


----------



## toddy0191 (May 13, 2018)

Otto Motor said:


> My BW ("advanced mod") is strictly neutral sounding: an extremely clear and transparent sound with a tight bass...an FR curve up to 3K like pulled on a string...there is nothing in my collection that compares to them. The Fidue A65 is darkish sounding with more depth and is overall smoother, with the best vocals reproduction of the three. The ZSR has that rumbly bass, some sibilance, and the deepest V. All three are decent.
> 
> Audiophiles from "the other forum" would probably rank the modded BW above or equal with the Fidue, followed by the ZSR.
> 
> FIGURE: my own BW-ES1 before and after "advanced modding". Check "the other forum" for details.



This place loves a mod!  Modding the Blitzwolf ES1 to be neutral, whilst others mod the neutral Tin Audio T2 to be more bassy.

On that note, as I'm tempted to get the ES1, would you mind doing a quick comparison between the T2 and the modded ES1?

I trust your crazy yet extremely informative ramblings!


----------



## NeonHD

*BGVP SGZ DN1 Second Impressions*​
Anybody here remember that little rant I did about the BGVP DN1 and how I said I hated them? Well I hope most people took that with a grain of salt because they are actually pretty good. After two weeks I pulled them out again and used the KZ whirlwind tips instead, and WOW, that drastically took all the mid-bass bloat away. The sound is much brighter than before, and now I can appreciate the buttery smoothness of the mids. The mids are actually quite unique in the sense that no particular chunk of mid-frequencies seem noticeably emphasized nor recessed; in fact, they (the entire mid-freq range from 500Hz-4Khz) are ALL equally emphasized in a very modest way. The end result is a very harmonic sound, with a noticeable abundance in lower-mids. My TRN V20 and Tin Audio T515 are the exact opposite, as its high-mids dominate over its lower-mids. In comparison, the lower-mids and high-mids on the DN1 seem to work harmoniously with each other. I still prefer my T515 and V20 for most music though, but the DN1 is great for tracks that sound too sibilant on the aforementioned earphones (found it really good for psy-trance)..

Interesting side-note, I just finished a course on personality psychology and I find that you can apply some of its trait theories to—as you’ve guessed—the sound signatures of IEMs. Using the big five factor model, I’d say the DN1 scores pretty damn high on agreeableness. No particular area in the mid-range seems to want to dominate over another and fight for more “loudness”, instead they all work in agreement to give you a very smooth and non-aggressive sound. The DN1 would also score pretty big on extroversion due to the fun and engaging nature of its sound. Basically to sum up, the DN1 is just a very optimistic kind of guy that doesn’t let its ego get in their way and always loves a good party. However, the DN1 really needs to control their flatulence, because sometimes its mid-bass can really stink up the place without the right tip!


----------



## Bartig

NeonHD said:


> *BGVP SGZ DN1 Second Impressions*​
> Anybody here remember that little rant I did about the BGVP DN1 and how I said I hated them? Well I hope most people took that with a grain of salt because they are actually pretty good. After two weeks I pulled them out again and used the KZ whirlwind tips instead, and WOW, that drastically took all the mid-bass bloat away. The sound is much brighter than before, and now I can appreciate the buttery smoothness of the mids. The mids are actually quite unique in the sense that no particular chunk of mid-frequencies seem noticeably emphasized nor recessed; in fact, they (the entire mid-freq range from 500Hz-4Khz) are ALL equally emphasized in a very modest way. The end result is a very harmonic sound, with a noticeable abundance in lower-mids. My TRN V20 and Tin Audio T515 are the exact opposite, as its high-mids dominate over its lower-mids. In comparison, the lower-mids and high-mids on the DN1 seem to work harmoniously with each other. I still prefer my T515 and V20 for most music though, but the DN1 is great for tracks that sound too sibilant on the aforementioned earphones (found it really good for psy-trance)..
> 
> Interesting side-note, I just finished a course on personality psychology and I find that you can apply some of its trait theories to—as you’ve guessed—the sound signatures of IEMs. Using the big five factor model, I’d say the DN1 scores pretty damn high on agreeableness. No particular area in the mid-range seems to want to dominate over another and fight for more “loudness”, instead they all work in agreement to give you a very smooth and non-aggressive sound. The DN1 would also score pretty big on extroversion due to the fun and engaging nature of its sound. Basically to sum up, the DN1 is just a very optimistic kind of guy that doesn’t let its ego get in their way and always loves a good party. However, the DN1 really needs to control their flatulence, because sometimes its mid-bass can really stink up the place without the right tip!


Haha, that comparison.  I too think the DS1 has an original, kind of friendly sound. Easy to listen for long periods, yet providing enough detail. This one looks away from upfront vocals or boosted midbass. There’s a kind of smooth sound signature here.


----------



## Colors

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I heard nuforce edc3.
> 
> For 99$ it sounds better than ety er4xr



o.o srs?


----------



## Otto Motor (May 14, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> This place loves a mod!  Modding the Blitzwolf ES1 to be neutral, whilst others mod the neutral Tin Audio T2 to be more bassy.
> 
> On that note, as I'm tempted to get the ES1, would you mind doing a quick comparison between the T2 and the modded ES1?
> 
> I trust your crazy yet extremely informative ramblings!


First: I don't mind being crazy  but I don't think my rant on the BW mod was crazy. There is a saying in my profession: "a bad model is better than no model". Now swap "model" for description/review etc.

Which one is better - the two boxers are in different weight classes. Objectively, the heavyweight T2 are probably better than the doped BW. Subjectively, some may like the BW more, others the T2. Value for money: BW wins.

A note to MBWilson's question whether the unmodded BW are worth her while. I said no (out of my hips) and Slater said yes. Both are right.
My reasoning: when you have as many iems as MBWilson, the V-shaped BW may be more of the same. If you don't have as many V-shaped ones already, the unmodded BWs are probably are good choice. In the end, it comes down to price.


----------



## toddy0191

Otto Motor said:


> First: I don't mind being crazy  but I don't think my rant on the BW mod was crazy. There is a saying in my profession: "a bad model is better than no model". Now swap "model" for description/review etc.
> 
> Which one is better - the two boxers are in different weight classes. Objectively, the heavyweight T2 are probably better than the doped BW. Subjectively, some may like the BW more, others the T2. Value for money: BW wins.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks!

I meant crazy as a compliment and was referring to your posts in general,  not the blitzwolf one. 

Who wants to be normal?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

@mbwilson111 

You can do this mod on xb50.

Tape the bass duct and then make a small poke on center. Then poke, just poke a hole on front vent...don't get the needle too deep otherwise drivers can get damaged. @Slater  and @Otto Motor  can guide you there.

Taaa daa....done.

Its better compared to blitzwolf because of bigger driver and the bass duct now act as compression free pass.

So all that stupid decay and bass is gone and you have a linear, tighter bass. No coloring to mids and treble also gets cleaner due to reduction of front pressure(poking the front vent.)



Enjoy more musical, less coloured iem. It is staging crazy amazing and is faster than blitzwolf graphene driver.


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> .


.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Otto Motor said:


> Slater said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


.


----------



## ShakyJake (May 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess we are done.


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I heard nuforce edc3.
> 
> For 99$ it sounds better than ety er4xr





Colors said:


> o.o srs?



i highly doubt it. besides they have different signature


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> A note to MBWilson's question whether the unmodded BW are worth her while. I said no (out of my hips) and Slater said yes. Both are right.
> My reasoning: when you have as many iems are MBWilson, the V-shaped BW may be more of the same. If you don't have as many V-shaped ones already, the unmodded BWs are probably are good choice. In the end, it comes down to price.



Excellent point.

That's why I said "_It's just your typical consumer v-shaped tuning, similar to the UiiSii CM5, many KZs, etc. You have so many IEMs, it would be a definite side grade for you. Unless you REALLY are itching to spend $10._"

We basically said the same thing.


----------



## GrassFed

Was about to give up on this crazy hard to please i8. My KZ tips came today, and they're amazing indeed. Work with all my other IEMs easily, except for the i8 for some reason. I spent almost 2 hours struggling to get good seal, and could hear my ears cursing me. But every story here in this glorious chi-fi thread has happy ending, and I dare not break that tradition  Had a pair of soft silicone on the i8, I tried to pull my ear in different directions while inserting it. And pulling the upper part of the ear back and up 45 degree works! Pull, insert, release, and behold the superb seal. Only a a slight problem - the stupid power of sub bass this thing has LOL. Just holy smoke, so ridiculously strong. I then eagerly tried the same method with the KZ Starline tips. Works great, and the sub bass is not overpowering.  I can now say with confidence that this I-INTO i8 is awesome. Big thanks to your hyping of KZ Starlines, and of course chi-fi gems


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> i highly doubt it. besides they have different signature


It really sounds better than ety, as they sound a little dark on upper mids. And sub Bass is elevated a little

Cheapo neutral


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> It really sounds better than ety, as they sound a little dark on upper mids. And sub Bass is elevated a little
> 
> Cheapo neutral



Testing both un-EQed or set to personal preference?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> Testing both un-EQed or set to personal preference?


Un-eq..

It sounds more pleasant and forgiving while maintaining neutrality.

Ety are unforgiving.

Plus they have lower distortion, so they have a good soundstage(intimate but still bigger than ety er4xr).

And they don't sound thick like er4xr(single BA bass boost issue like shire se215 etc)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

GrassFed said:


> Was about to give up on this crazy hard to please i8. My KZ tips came today, and they're amazing indeed. Work with all my other IEMs easily, except for the i8 for some reason. I spent almost 2 hours struggling to get good seal, and could hear my ears cursing me. But every story here in this glorious chi-fi thread has happy ending, and I dare not break that tradition  Had a pair of soft silicone on the i8, I tried to pull my ear in different directions while inserting it. And pulling the upper part of the ear back and up 45 degree works! Pull, insert, release, and behold the superb seal. Only a a slight problem - the stupid power of sub bass this thing has LOL. Just holy smoke, so ridiculously strong. I then eagerly tried the same method with the KZ Starline tips. Works great, and the sub bass is not overpowering.  I can now say with confidence that this I-INTO i8 is awesome. Big thanks to your hyping of KZ Starlines, and of course chi-fi gems


Into i8 need mmcx.

They are on level to Sony xb90ex soundstage on some track


----------



## kw8910

From Tin Audio's facebook page --

"Tinaudio: The T2 pro is not an improvement. The T2 PRO just adjusts for people who like bass. T2 is excellent"


----------



## tomatosauce

dhruvmeena96 said:


> It really sounds better than ety, as they sound a little dark on upper mids. And sub Bass is elevated a little
> 
> Cheapo neutral


@ClieOS mentioned that the EDC3 is "quite good but by no means analytical. If you are like me who enjoy a very sharp and crispy violin, I doubt EDC3 will meet your need. I have my Etymotic ER4S for that, EDC3 is more mainstream." The treble on the EDC3 was also noted to be "fairly well extended, but more of a smooth fashion and thus you won't get a lot of hot sizzling string vibration that you would typically hear in an analytical IEM."  I know that the ER4S and the ER4XR are not the same but the same comments may apply. Perhaps someone else can weigh in on the comparison. Based on my reading it seems like what's "better" between the two can be attributed to what one is hoping to get out of them, not a cut and dry "X does everything better than Y."


----------



## CoiL

Bartig said:


> Oh - and I just ordered the ES4 because I have a feeling these might be good. But I don’t know anything about them.


Let me know about ES4 SQ ...interested but likely not going to buy.


Bartig said:


> So let's do a little saturday question.
> 
> *What is your guilty pleasure IEM?*
> An IEM you keep on coming back to, even though it's technically or pricewise not the best or most impressive IEM you have? You know it's not the greatest, but you keep on coming back to it once in a while.
> ...


For me it is also ATE (current 5th gen, latest ATR has same driver too). I have 4 back-up pairs and 1 FF-mod in use (much less though than IT01).


darmanastartes said:


> I realized that there's a FR graph on the front of the box for the Rose North Forest, which gave me enough information to come up with a decent EQ preset for them.


For me RNF is not even worth spending time with EQ. It just sounds quite mediocre. Even unmodded ATE blows them from every direction.


Slater said:


> If you truly want flat (as well as detailed, no sibilance), get a BlitzWolf ES1 and do a few very simple mods. All you need for the mods is a $3 set of micro drill bits and a sewing needle.
> It has a single graphene dynamic driver, runs $10, and modded it is literally as flat as you're going to find without spending a lot more. Ask @Otto Motor what he thinks about it
> (click for larger view)





Otto Motor said:


> My BW ("advanced mod") is strictly neutral sounding: an extremely clear and transparent sound with a tight bass...an FR curve up to 3K like pulled on a string...there is nothing in my collection that compares to them. The Fidue A65 is darkish sounding with more depth and is overall smoother, with the best vocals reproduction of the three. The ZSR has that rumbly bass, some sibilance, and the deepest V. All three are decent.
> Audiophiles from "the other forum" would probably rank the modded BW above or equal with the Fidue, followed by the ZSR.
> FIGURE: my own BW-ES1 before and after "advanced modding". Check "the other forum" for details.


Damn You guys... now I got itch to buy BW ES1 ...again. Don`t want this... I have enough mods to do atm -.-


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Let me know about ES4 SQ ...interested but likely not going to buy.
> 
> For me it is also ATE (current 5th gen, latest ATR has same driver too). I have 4 back-up pairs and 1 FF-mod in use (much less though than IT01).
> 
> ...


.



OK lol


Hahaha.

Blitzwolf es1 mod can be done to any iem having v shape nature and is having vents at front and back..


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Un-eq..
> 
> It sounds more pleasant and forgiving while maintaining neutrality.
> 
> ...



also from ClieOS: These are vastly different sounding IEM. ER4S/SR are naturally very analytical sounding with what many will refer to as 'lean' bass; EDC3 is pretty much on the opposite with very smooth treble and good lower end. It is lesser a case on which is objectively better but more on which sound signature will suit you better.

so basically why you prefer the EDC3 is based on personal preference (nothing wrong with that). but you should add "the edc3 is better than the er4xr FOR ME PERSONALLY" 
SQ wise i don't think they would be on the same level.
that unforgiving sound that you mentioned is the reason most people (me included) would even consider buying an ETY in the first place. i had a meeting with a friend that said he literally hate the sound 

i didn't mind his opinion because he still listens to old un-maintained, wobbly casette tapes and walkmans, and said it's analog goodness


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> also from ClieOS: These are vastly different sounding IEM. ER4S/SR are naturally very analytical sounding with what many will refer to as 'lean' bass; EDC3 is pretty much on the opposite with very smooth treble and good lower end. It is lesser a case on which is objectively better but more on which sound signature will suit you better.
> 
> so basically why you prefer the EDC3 is based on personal preference (nothing wrong with that). but you should add "the edc3 is better than the er4xr FOR ME PERSONALLY"
> SQ wise i don't think they would be on the same level.
> ...


Lol


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> .
> OK lol
> Hahaha.
> Blitzwolf es1 mod can be done to any iem having v shape nature and is having vents at front and back..


I know that very well but every driver responds differently and different enclosures have different effect, not to speak of SQ and tuning.
ES1 is just one good driver that is quite easy to get "right" with mods - there aren`t many like that! Quite a few actually. I`ve modded lot of IEMs and that`s why looking at those graphs and different ppl similar results look tempting.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Just got my TinAudio T2 and **** PT15 Delivered, and I'll have to say damnnn the T2 is best IEM I've heard till date, and **** PT15 best buy earbud at that price like price to performance wise it's the best, I got it for 300 INR. And I would like to thank all the head fi users who helped me, thanks a lot for these great suggestions.


----------



## HungryPanda

ShabtabQ said:


> Just got my TinAudio T2 and **** PT15 Delivered, and I'll have to say damnnn the T2 is best IEM I've heard till date, and **** PT15 best buy earbud at that price like price to performance wise it's the best, I got it for 300 INR. And I would like to thank all the head fi users who helped me, thanks a lot for these great suggestions.


Enjoy those are both very good


----------



## ShabtabQ

I now need a balanced MMCX cable at a budget, where should I look, I ordered PT15 without a cable, will use the Tin T2's cable with PT15 and will get a balanced for T2.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just type "balanced mmcx cable" in aliexpress search bar. There are many at all different prices


----------



## eggnogg

TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand, 
but now with 2pin connector









and KZ ZSA is up for sale on ae



Spoiler: zsa


----------



## dhruvmeena96

eggnogg said:


> TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand,
> but now with 2pin connector
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is an iem.

I guess KZ zsa would be better than es4


----------



## CoiL

eggnogg said:


> and KZ ZSA is up for sale on ae
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zsa



This looks like ATE driver + BA with large nozzle! Metal shell which looks quite ergonomic and beautiful (not CA knockoff), open-back shells, removeable cables - what not to like?
I think this one I will try! ;P


----------



## paulindss

eggnogg said:


> TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand,
> but now with 2pin connector
> 
> 
> ...



This trn has the same driver specs as MDK-ESS ASE. Wich received mixed reviews.

About this KZ ZSA. I dig it !


----------



## paulindss

Find the error. Level: darn easy.


----------



## HungryPanda

paulindss said:


> Find the error. Level: darn easy.


lol As long as the correct one gets sent


----------



## ShabtabQ

HungryPanda said:


> Just type "balanced mmcx cable" in aliexpress search bar. There are many at all different prices



Check this cable please


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 14, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> @mbwilson111
> 
> You can do this mod on xb50.
> 
> ...



I am happy with xb50 the way it is, but thanks for the information.  I know you like to help.  I also know that I would end up ruining the driver.


----------



## Bartig

eggnogg said:


> TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand,
> but now with 2pin connector
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, both the ZSA and V60 look so promising - and they cost exactly the same - so they're direct competitors! Loving my TRN V20 and with the recent ZS10 mixed bag-reviews in mind, I have higher hopes for the V60. How about you?


----------



## HungryPanda

ShabtabQ said:


> Check this cable please


Yes that would do and is a good price too


----------



## Otto Motor

Here a lifetime supply of KZ Starline tips for two bucks. They are called starline tips because it took several lightyears past many stars until delivery.
Here the link: https://goo.gl/6HRNJU

Don't forget to indicate your preferred size upon ordering.


----------



## HerrXRDS

snip3r77 said:


> Awaiting review



Have you found anything about those DIY846?


----------



## handwander

eggnogg said:


> TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand, but now with 2pin connector



But those banned seller ASEs already have the 2 pin connector? They are the same shell but the V60 has a logo on it. Wonder if the tuning is different.


----------



## Dustry

Dustry said:


> Finally received my Yersen FEN-2000. As always these days, when I buy new IEM, I compare it to Tin Audio T515, my benchmark and favorite IEM ever.
> 
> To start with positives, Yersen has insanely detailed sound, 3D-imaging, instrument layering and separation are absolutely stunning. Left-right channel separation is great. Soundstage is probably the best I have heard to date. Yes, I have to admit that detail and soundstage are even better than Tin Audio T515 which is very impressive.
> 
> ...


So I just wanted to follow up on my previous impression of Yersen FEN-2000. After hours and hours or burn in, I am afraid they are not getting better - bass is still weak and highs are pretty damn harsh and sibilant (even if super detailed and stunningly three-dimensional). I almost think I got a faulty pair - other places (e.g. audiobudget and even feedbacks on Aliexpress from the same store) say that it is bass-heavy and no sibilance at all (obviously my experience is the opposite). I bought from Highlight Gllobal Store.

- Does everyone who has Yersen FEN-2000 agree with the above?
- Can it be bad cable rather than bad IEMs? (this is my first MMCX pair so no clue how much of a role cable plays really)


----------



## Bartig

handwander said:


> But those banned seller ASEs already have the 2 pin connector? They are the same shell but the V60 has a logo on it. Wonder if the tuning is different.


Only one way to find out. I took one for the team!


----------



## Zerohour88

eggnogg said:


> TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand,
> but now with 2pin connector
> 
> 
> ...



welp, skipping straight to V60 from V20, wonder where the proposed V30 went, was waiting for that.


----------



## DBaldock9

Otto Motor said:


> Here a lifetime supply of KZ Starline tips for two bucks. They are called starline tips because it took several lightyears past many stars until delivery.
> Here the link: https://goo.gl/6HRNJU
> 
> Don't forget to indicate your preferred size upon ordering.



I ordered 2 sets of "*15 Pairs Large Black Replacement Silicone Ear Bud Tip for KZ ED12 ZS2 ATE ZS3*" from the eBay vendor, but the ones I received are more like Medium size.
They only cost $1.92, but I do wish that they were as large in diameter as the other brands of large size tips I've purchased.


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> TRN V60, just like MDK-ESS ASE rebrand,
> but now with 2pin connector




So I wonder if that just LOOKS similar to the MDK-ESS ASE (made by TRN) and w/a 2-pin connector, or if that IS a MDK-ESS ASE (made by MDK-ESS) except with a 2-pin connector?

Because I was not impressed with the MDK-ESS stuff in general - I didn't have any of the cable problems as others (which the 2-pin cable would solve), but I was quite disappointed by unglued drivers that freely rattled in the housing, as well as the housing falling apart due to weak glue.

So if it's literally just a MDK-ESS ASE (made by MDK-ESS) except with a 2-pin connector, I'm going to stay a mile away from them. Fool me once, fool me twice and all that.


----------



## Slater (May 14, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered 2 sets of "*15 Pairs Large Black Replacement Silicone Ear Bud Tip for KZ ED12 ZS2 ATE ZS3*" from the eBay vendor, but the ones I received are more like Medium size.
> They only cost $1.92, but I do wish that they were as large in diameter as the other brands of large size tips I've purchased.



Have you ever used Starlines before? They are kind of in-between sizes, like the in-between sizes of JVC Spiral Dots.

So the large is what I would consider a ML, and medium is what I would call a SM.



handwander said:


> But those banned seller ASEs already have the 2 pin connector? They are the same shell but the V60 has a logo on it. Wonder if the tuning is different.



ASE isn't made by a banned seller. MSK-ESS is their own brand.


----------



## Slater (May 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> Most of the Baseus audio stuff I've heard has been very average. I do have a Baseus magnet mount for my car that I love.
> 
> I really like the idea that they spent time dampening the IEM shell. I think that is the exact reason you mentioned "_impressive detail, and actually detailed bass and mids._"
> 
> ...



So I have an update on the Baseus H07.

I should have trusted the feeling in my gut, based on my previous experience with Baseus's earphones being very 'average'.

The bottom line is they are very mediocre and underwhelming. It's not the worst IEM I've ever heard. If my plane crashed on a deserted island, and these were the only thing I had to listen to, they would be fine.

Desite being advertised as having multiple types of dampening inside, the shells feel *extremely* light. My guess is there's nothing but hot air inside.

Also, the cable is thin, fragile, and microphonic (reminds me of the paper thin apple earbuds cable). Both sides have crinkly driver flex, which is odd because they have front vents on the shell, which should vent insertion pressure.

As far as the sound, they are very slightly v-shaped, with an overall dark and veiled sound. The mids are distant, tinny, and lack detail, and male vocals suffer as a result. The treble does have good extension (which is obviously how they got High-Res certification), but it's slightly sibilant, screechy, and can get fatiguing after a short period depending on the genre.

I'll try to mod them to improve the sound, before sending them to the DoFI (Drawer of Forgotten IEMs).

For less money, the KZ EDR1 is _light years_ better than the H07 in every respect, and it's half the cost to boot.


----------



## Otto Motor

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered 2 sets of "*15 Pairs Large Black Replacement Silicone Ear Bud Tip for KZ ED12 ZS2 ATE ZS3*" from the eBay vendor, but the ones I received are more like Medium size.
> They only cost $1.92, but I do wish that they were as large in diameter as the other brands of large size tips I've purchased.


Mine are the real thing in the real size!


----------



## handwander

Slater said:


> ASE isn't made by a banned seller. MSK-ESS is their own brand.


Look up "ase hybrid" on AliExpress and check the titles of the listings. Isn't that a banned seller? The images say MDK-ESS but the titles say something else. 

And I'm not even typing the name since simply doing that has resulted in my posts getting deleted before lol.


----------



## NeonHD

I think it's funny how thephonograph has literally reviewed every single KZ earphone out there including the latest KZ ZS10, yet doesn't even bother reviewing some of the other amazing chi-fi out there like the highly lauded Tin Audio T2 or the TRN V20, which—no offense—sounds way better than any of KZ's flagships.

Seems like they have some sort of bias towards Knowledge Zenith. 

I mean, nothing is stopping them from buying them, and the T2 is literally all the rave now in the chi-fi community, so they must have a bias.


----------



## Slater (May 14, 2018)

handwander said:


> Look up "ase hybrid" on AliExpress and check the titles of the listings. Isn't that a banned seller? The images say MDK-ESS but the titles say something else.
> 
> And I'm not even typing the name since simply doing that has resulted in my posts getting deleted before lol.



You'll see that on a lot of IEMs, because that banned seller carries lots of different brands.

So think of it like a store like Best Buy (I don't think they have those in Japan?). Best Buy is just an electronics store, and they carry brands like Sony, JVC, Pioneer, Beats etc. They also have their own "in-house brand" of gear. If Best Buy itself was banned on HeadFi, that means we couldn't talk about Best Buy or their "in-house" brand. But the other brands that Best Buy carries (Sony, JVC, Pioneer, Beats etc) are OK, because those brands are not MADE by Best Buy.

Make sense?




NeonHD said:


> I think it's funny how thephonograph has literally reviewed every single KZ earphone out there including the latest KZ ZS10, yet doesn't even bother reviewing some of the other amazing chi-fi out there like the highly lauded Tin Audio T2 or the TRN V20, which—no offense—sounds way better than any of KZ's flagships.
> 
> Seems like they have some sort of bias towards Knowledge Zenith.
> 
> I mean, nothing is stopping them from buying them, and the T2 is literally all the rave now in the chi-fi community, so they must have a bias.



I guess it's possible that KZ is thephonograph.net.

Some movie studios have shell companies set up that are movie review/movie critic websites (or at least funded by the studio). And of course, those "movie critics" always rate the movies highly, to generate excitement so that the regular public goes and sees the movie.

In that old days you had truly independent reviewers, like Siskel and Ebert and those that worked at large newspapers. Those days are gone, and all of the lines are blurred and greyed now. The Internet allows anonymity that companies can hide behind and no one would ever know.

I'm not saying that's what KZ is doing, but when a company like KZ does no marketing in the traditional sense (that I know of), you have to figure that they have to get the word out somehow. Sure, reviews are an important parts of that, but those aren't done by KZ directly (rather by individual dealers and Joe Blow customers on YouTube).


----------



## durwood

NeonHD said:


> I think it's funny how thephonograph has literally reviewed every single KZ earphone out there including the latest KZ ZS10, yet doesn't even bother reviewing some of the other amazing chi-fi out there like the highly lauded Tin Audio T2 or the TRN V20, which—no offense—sounds way better than any of KZ's flagships.
> 
> Seems like they have some sort of bias towards Knowledge Zenith.
> 
> I mean, nothing is stopping them from buying them, and the T2 is literally all the rave now in the chi-fi community, so they must have a bias.



Well they did review the TRN V20...
http://www.thephonograph.net/trn-v20-review/
i just go there for the graphs and I find their testing of how much can we boost to see if it has headroom in certain areas.


----------



## stryed

Dustry said:


> So I just wanted to follow up on my previous impression of Yersen FEN-2000. After hours and hours or burn in, I am afraid they are not getting better - bass is still weak and highs are pretty damn harsh and sibilant (even if super detailed and stunningly three-dimensional). I almost think I got a faulty pair - other places (e.g. audiobudget and even feedbacks on Aliexpress from the same store) say that it is bass-heavy and no sibilance at all (obviously my experience is the opposite). I bought from Highlight Gllobal Store.
> 
> - Does everyone who has Yersen FEN-2000 agree with the above?
> - Can it be bad cable rather than bad IEMs? (this is my first MMCX pair so no clue how much of a role cable plays really)



Compared to Swing, KZ5, bass is on par so therefore not bass light, and sibilance is reduced by a fair amount. In fact, didn't have that problem although it does have a metalic ring to it (tbh, perhaps the cold metal frame adds to that effects ).


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> Mine are the real thing in the real size!



It's possible that the seller accidentally sent @DBaldock9 the wrong size.

What he really needs to do is measure them with calipers/micrometer:

M- Outer Diameter 12mm
L - Outer Diameter 13.5mm


----------



## Otto Motor

Slater said:


> It's possible that the seller accidentally sent @DBaldock9 the wrong size.
> 
> What he really needs to do is measure them with calipers/micrometer:
> 
> ...


I just ripped one off my ZS5 v1. for comparison!


----------



## Slater (May 14, 2018)

Slater said:


> So I have an update on the Baseus H07.
> 
> I should have trusted the feeling in my gut, based on my previous experience with Baseus's earphones being very 'average'.
> 
> ...



Update #2 on the Baseus H07.

I was expecting a piece of foam under the nozzle screen, because their exploded diagram shows "front dampening" and "filter sponge" in the nozzle.






After pulling the nozzle mesh off, directly underneath was a piece of tyvek filter material glued in the nozzle. No foam under the tyvek; just the tyvek.

I removed the tyvek and all of the glue used to hold it on, then installed new 5.0mm nozzle screens because the originals get destroyed when you remove them.

Once that is done, the sound is dramatically improved. I don't know what crack headed engineer thought the tyvek filter 'tuning' was a good idea, but whoever it was is tone deaf I assure you.

I knew as soon as I saw the tyvek that was contributing major problems to the H07. I tested tyvek when I made my own ZS6 nozzle filters, and it completely killed the ZS6 sound in many of the same negative ways as the stock H07 sounded.

Sure, it still has a fragile looking cable, but the sound is the most important thing at the end of the day. They are no longer wooly and veiled. There is additional sub-bass extension that was not there before. The mids are improved 100% now (although they are still recessed, as this is afterall a v-shaped IEM). But mids are no longer overly distant, no longer tinny, and there is a nice amount of detail where before there was none. Treble sounds a lot cleaner now as well, despite still being very slightly sibilant on some tracks.

Overall, a *vast* improvement over stock. Without the tyvek filter the H07 goes from a 3/10 IEM to a 5.5/10 IEM. They are now no longer destined for the DoFI. And even though I have better sounding gear, I will certainly get my $8 worth of use out of them.

_This just yet another example of a company just slapping a driver in a housing and having little to no clue how to properly tune the end result. You want to know the difference between $8 like the H07 and $80 IEMs? Other than materials, tuning is where that difference is. Tuning can make or break an audio product. It can make a 'cheap' headphone great and an 'expensive' headphone sound like crap. Sure, some companies get lucky with the slap in method, but if you want legitimate, respectable, and legendary results, you have to invest in proper tuning.

These companies seriously need to stop hiring this guy to do their tuning:

 _


----------



## Slater

Otto Motor said:


> I just ripped one off my ZS5 v1. for comparison!



Yeah, yours, mine, and probably John J Jingleheimer Schmidt's tips are all the right size too.

But @DBaldock9 needs to compare and measure, as he is the one that could have been sent M on accident when he asked for L.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Have you ever used Starlines before? They are kind of in-between sizes, like the in-between sizes of JVC Spiral Dots.
> 
> So the large is what I would consider a ML, and medium is what I would call a SM.



Here's a comparison of the tips I received, along with the tips I was using on my LZ A4 - 
.
 

.
 

.


----------



## Slater (May 15, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> Here's a comparison of the tips I received, along with the tips I was using on my LZ A4 -
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those are L Starlines alright.

Keep in mind that the Starlines are ball shape, so when viewing from the bottom (as shown in your 1st photo) they tend to look 'smaller' than they are, because they taper in at the bottom from their max OD. Where as the wide bore Whirlwinds you have don't taper at the bottom, so they look 'bigger'.

But as I mentioned a few posts above, Starline tips are actually "in-between" sized tips.

M Starlines are in between S and M of most other tips, and the Starline L are in between M and L of most other tips.

That's why they fit me so well. I have always needed an in-between size. JVC actually SELLS in between sizes of Spiral Dots (ie SM and ML). They're just stupidly overpriced.

You can make the Starlines fit better by stuffing them with memory foam as seen below. You can use cheapy foam earplugs, or you can buy core-less 'marshmallow' foam tips from Aliexpress for a few dollars that literally fit the L Starlines perfectly with no modding or DIY required. While neither method actually increases the OD of the Starline tip, it does make them less compliant so they will definitely seal in your eardrum better.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Yeah, those are L Starlines alright.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Starlines are ball shape, so when viewing from the bottom (as shown in your 1st photo) they tend to look 'smaller' than they are, because they taper in at the bottom from their max OD. Where as the wide bore Whirlwinds you have don't taper at the bottom, so they look 'bigger'.
> 
> ...



I ordered some tips that are made like that, from Trinity Audio - but nearly all of my earphones have nozzles that are too large for the center bore.
They tend to tear apart, while trying to work the center bore over the nozzles of my earphones.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered some tips that are made like that, from Trinity Audio - but nearly all of my earphones have nozzles that are too large for the center bore.
> They tend to tear apart, while trying to work the center bore over the nozzles of my earphones.



Gotcha.

Sounds like you need the wide bore version of the pre-made tips. Symbio Mandarins come in narrow bore (N tips) and wide bore (W tips) . You won't get the tearing with the W version.

More info on the Symbios here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips.825397/


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Sounds like you need the wide bore version of the pre-made tips. Symbio Mandarins come in narrow bore (N tips) and wide bore (W tips) . You won't get the tearing with the W version.
> 
> More info on the Symbios here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-review-of-mandarines-foam-tips.825397/



Wide bore version is $15 for 3-pairs, on eBay (shipped from Hungary) - https://www.ebay.com/itm/SYMBIO-W-W...pecial-Hybrid-Universal-Ear-Tips/123125547491


----------



## Slater (May 15, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> Wide bore version is $15 for 3-pairs, on eBay (shipped from Hungary) - https://www.ebay.com/itm/SYMBIO-W-W...pecial-Hybrid-Universal-Ear-Tips/123125547491



Yeah, Symbios are not cheap.

That's why I make my own out of memory foam earplugs or marshmallow foam tips. I can use any silicone tip I wish, and buy a box of 100 orange memory foam eartips from Harbor Freight for under $5. Then punch out the centers with a hand punch, leather punch, or a paper hole punch, and I'm good to go.

Or the marshmallow tips fit with no punch needed. They are the closest thing to Symbios you will get. They fit in a large eartip with no air gaps (like your L Starlines), and are available in lots of colors. I like doing a red (R) and blue (L) color combination.

Marshmallow tips are here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...rbud-Bud-Tips-Earbuds-eartips/1052204391.html

Here's how the marshmallow tips look when fully inserted into a L silicone tip:


----------



## perfecious (May 15, 2018)

Dustry said:


> So I just wanted to follow up on my previous impression of Yersen FEN-2000. After hours and hours or burn in, I am afraid they are not getting better - bass is still weak and highs are pretty damn harsh and sibilant (even if super detailed and stunningly three-dimensional). I almost think I got a faulty pair - other places (e.g. audiobudget and even feedbacks on Aliexpress from the same store) say that it is bass-heavy and no sibilance at all (obviously my experience is the opposite). I bought from Highlight Gllobal Store.
> 
> - Does everyone who has Yersen FEN-2000 agree with the above?
> - Can it be bad cable rather than bad IEMs? (this is my first MMCX pair so no clue how much of a role cable plays really)



Well, I had pretty much the same experience with these, so I had to return them. Bass was non-existent, so I've concluded that the dynamic drivers on both were dead. I've posted my experience on AudioBudget (in the comments), as well as a comparison between them and the earbuds that came with my phone. Testing was not perfect, but it pretty much reveals the problem IMO. I've copied the comparison comment in the spoiler below for convenience.



Spoiler



...
I've spend the last hour recording some comparisons of how they sound next to the axon 7's headphones, my speaker setup and the original recording of the song "Cover Me" by Bee Gees (it's very bass heavy), so at least we can confirm for sure:

Segment of the original track (converted from lossless to mp3 for comparison):

http://picosong.com/wC8HF/

- - -

This is recording of my speaker setup, just to test the MIC and how it compares:

http://picosong.com/wC8HL/

- - -

That's the axon 7's original headphones (I've used the memory foam tips to isolate them, but that's the best I can do. It was really a pain, and it doesn't describe their actual sound - there is a lot more bass then what my phone's mics could capture):

http://picosong.com/wC8Hx/

- - -

And finally, here's how the Yersen FEN-2000's sound (I've used the same memory foams to isolate them to the openings of the MICs, so this recording should be the most accurate):

http://picosong.com/wC8HW/

So... yeah... those are the results. I don't have proper MIC setup to record them properly, but I think it works. Also, sorry I didn't align all the segments properly from the start. I should've cut the original segment initially, so that I can easily cut them when recorded, but I thought of that after I've recorded the that hard ones (the headphones).

Oh and everything was played/recorded flat - no EQ's or other enhancements, so it's pretty much apples to apples.

...



To the community: Feel free to use these comparisons, if you guys think they're helpful in some way.

[edit] I forgot to mention that I've tried different cables, including this one (which I bought to use with them as a spare). It all sounded the same, and simply unbearable.


----------



## Crumblenaut

I've tried a few different cables with my Yersen FEN-2000s too, didn't make any difference. No mids and harsh treble on mine.

It's a shame because they are a great design and comfortable fit.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Audiophile or audio fooled...

Which iem fooled you....

Well the one which you liked on the first day, but you realised that it is weird in some aspect and you are not able to guess that.

Well it sound nice but weird and is overhyped.


For me it is Sony MDR z1r


----------



## Dustry

any high quality MMCX cable recommendation for decent price on Ali (20-30 USD max)?


----------



## Bartig

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Audiophile or audio fooled...
> 
> Which iem fooled you....
> 
> ...


The BGVP DS1. It sounds great and detailed on some songs, but yesterday I once discovered it can be the exact oppositie on other frequencies. Especially with guitary and rocklike music, the sound can be extremely veiled. Such a strange thing. May need to mod it... but how?


----------



## HungryPanda

Dustry said:


> any high quality MMCX cable recommendation for decent price on Ali (20-30 USD max)?


search BGVP mmcx


----------



## Sirfifth

Hi guys,

Does anyone knows if Hotfi has ever held promotions/sales for Zhiyin z5000? (eg? Black Friday or other seasonal holidays) I'm kinda interested to try it out. ^^


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Bartig said:


> The BGVP DS1. It sounds great and detailed on some songs, but yesterday I once discovered it can be the exact oppositie on other frequencies. Especially with guitary and rocklike music, the sound can be extremely veiled. Such a strange thing. May need to mod it... but how?



Well you want to know.. It has a funny reason to sound like that....

Its the tube which connect the BA to brass nozzle. Chinese BA don't respond to tubing. They are tuned when placed in the sound field like zs5 and zs6(Mr chain saw).

The Mod is advanced level and pricey, but it can transform your IEM to something like Godzilla.

Go to home made iem thread.....research on crossover, study your DS1 crossover and change the driver with Knowles TWFK and apply the same crossover. Just don't disturb the tuning/ signature.

Sometimes, the tubing disturb the sound and sometimes the phase also.

So check the phase and add some delay if needed.

Easier method... But needs more knowledge and instrument..

Check the phase of all the driver by connecting to microphone(calibrated).

Add some delay if needed and also try correcting the impulse response.

Get the data and create a circuit doing this stuff.

But then you would be needing an amp to drive these and they will convert still convert into Godzilla(just a little smaller than the TWFK mod)


----------



## RvTrav

Dustry said:


> So I just wanted to follow up on my previous impression of Yersen FEN-2000. After hours and hours or burn in, I am afraid they are not getting better - bass is still weak and highs are pretty damn harsh and sibilant (even if super detailed and stunningly three-dimensional). I almost think I got a faulty pair - other places (e.g. audiobudget and even feedbacks on Aliexpress from the same store) say that it is bass-heavy and no sibilance at all (obviously my experience is the opposite). I bought from Highlight Gllobal Store.
> 
> - Does everyone who has Yersen FEN-2000 agree with the above?
> - Can it be bad cable rather than bad IEMs? (this is my first MMCX pair so no clue how much of a role cable plays really)



@Dustry  I recently received both the Yersen FEN-2000 and Tin Audio T2.  I also have the Tin T515.  If you re-check Audiobudget in the section describing mids he does indicate some sibilance with the FEN-2000 and I too have noticed this although it is less than many of my other earphones.  I find it interesting that the Tin T2 and Fen are similarly shaped but when you attach R earpiece to R side of cable they are opposite, so the part where the cable enters the T2 fits down through the slot in your ear when worn cable down.  If you try to wear the FEN cable down this part of the earphone does not fit into the slot and you will have difficulty getting a good seal.  I wear the FEN cable up over ear and the fit is much improved you can also try wearing the left earpiece in the right ear and right in left with the cable down and see if that improves the bass.(if it does you can then switch the earpieces).  I also use the KZ starline tips on the Tins and FEN and find that they provide the best seal for me and therefore the best bass response.  I also find that the FEN has a leaner presentation that is more detailed.  I agree that the two TIN earphones have more quantity of overall bass, the FEN is a little more mid bass centered and has more punch to it.  As far as the Tin T2, T515 and FEN-2000 regarding my preference I like the Tin T2 best then the FEN-2000 and then the Tin T515 although all 3 are quite good.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, guys

Tyll left inner fidelity.....


So sad I am

.......

He retired


Second news...

@audionab will be working on iem project, if budget allows him and I would be working with him.

And this ain't BA work...but a dynamic driver project

And will be buying from aliexpress or alibaba...

Those Chinese driver...


Over and out


----------



## Rolas

Dustry said:


> any high quality MMCX cable recommendation for decent price on Ali (20-30 USD max)?



I have same problem. I want buy too some MMCX cable, but im not sure which is best.

My tips:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...772.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6c672e0eEmbWab

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...629.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.760a3bb2MNoTnc

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eas...&terminal_id=1b623beea74a4659ba4b79f322bc09f4


----------



## paulindss (May 15, 2018)

Bartig said:


> The BGVP DS1. It sounds great and detailed on some songs, but yesterday I once discovered it can be the exact oppositie on other frequencies. Especially with guitary and rocklike music, the sound can be extremely veiled. Such a strange thing. May need to mod it... but how?



Give me some examples of music that you experience this. In my case i sometimes use the ds1 in flat eq and sometimes a few db's less in 4-6 khz. Never veiled. Tell how it sounds with this eq and or flat and we will discover if we have different versions.


----------



## Wiljen

Dustry said:


> any high quality MMCX cable recommendation for decent price on Ali (20-30 USD max)?



I have really like G&V and OurArt cables in addition to the DGVP mentioned above.    I prefer the G&V silver plated copper model that looks a bit like the ALO/Campfire Tinsel.    Honestly the ALO/Campfire Tinsel itself is really good and at $59 on the scratch & Dent page not too far above what you are looking at.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

paulindss said:


> Give me some examples of music that you experience this. In my case i sometimes use the ds1 in flat eq and sometimes a few db's less in 4-6 khz. Never veiled. Tell how it sounds with this eq and or flat and we will discover if we have different versions.



you did it ryt my friend..

you know your resonances


----------



## Santojob

Hello friends

I usually spend a lot of time reading your comments and I usually post a few comments. This time I want your opinion, since I have received these headphones from a famous Aliexpress store in this state:

What do you think?
Is it normal for a prestigious store to send this material in these conditions?
Should I keep them & return them & claim?











Thanks for your advice


Pd .: later I will give more information, such as the name of the store, etc. since for now I am claiming


----------



## HungryPanda

Sd7 ?


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> Give me some examples of music that you experience this. In my case i sometimes use the ds1 in flat eq and sometimes a few db's less in 4-6 khz. Never veiled. Tell how it sounds with this eq and or flat and we will discover if we have different versions.


Thanks! The only eq I know to use a bit now is Spotify’s, so I don’t have that many options. Two songs that pop in mind are:

- Muse - Bliss
- Kensington - Do I Ever



Santojob said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I usually spend a lot of time reading your comments and I usually post a few comments. This time I want your opinion, since I have received these headphones from a famous Aliexpress store in this state:
> 
> ...


Aw, that s*cks. Good luck!


----------



## Santojob

HungryPanda said:


> Sd7 ?


Yes SD7 (1DD + 4BA)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...ones-most-underrated-headphone.697813/page-24

phillips shl3300 mod thread


----------



## toddy0191

perfecious said:


> Well, I had pretty much the same experience with these, so I had to return them. Bass was non-existent, so I've concluded that the dynamic drivers on both were dead. I've posted my experience on AudioBudget (in the comments), as well as a comparison between them and the earbuds that came with my phone. Testing was not perfect, but it pretty much reveals the problem IMO. I've copied the comparison comment in the spoiler below for convenience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crumblenaut said:


> I've tried a few different cables with my Yersen FEN-2000s too, didn't make any difference. No mids and harsh treble on mine.
> 
> It's a shame because they are a great design and comfortable fit.



I had one DD fail in the right side and got sent a left and right earpiece as replacements. 

The left side then failed so luckily I have one working L and R and a L and R with the DDs failed. 

Yersen have the BA driver covering quite a large portion of the frequency range from. About 200hz upwards but without the DD they sound VERY harsh with no bass.

In contrast the ZS10 with what I think is a failed DD also has lost all the bass and most of the kids so not sure what KZ are doing there!!!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Dustry said:


> any high quality MMCX cable recommendation for decent price on Ali (20-30 USD max)?


I got this during the AE sale along with Tin Audio T2. It's a high quality 8-core cable and comes in a nice bamboo box.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...pgrade-Cable-for-Shure-SE846/32814560265.html


----------



## Wiljen

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I got this during the AE sale along with Tin Audio T2. It's a high quality 8-core cable and comes in a nice bamboo box.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...pgrade-Cable-for-Shure-SE846/32814560265.html



I've got one of those too.  Well made but heavy and pretty stiff.


----------



## Slater

Santojob said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I usually spend a lot of time reading your comments and I usually post a few comments. This time I want your opinion, since I have received these headphones from a famous Aliexpress store in this state:
> 
> ...



That's total BS.

If there was ever an Aliexpress purchase that justified a full refund, that would be it.


----------



## NeonHD (May 15, 2018)

durwood said:


> Well they did review the TRN V20...
> http://www.thephonograph.net/trn-v20-review/
> i just go there for the graphs and I find their testing of how much can we boost to see if it has headroom in certain areas.



Oh damn, gotta check that out then.

Eh, it's not as much as a review then it is as a thinly worded overview of them. Clearly they didn't seem too interested in them, and quite frankly listed a lot of cons about them. Compare that with their KZ ZS10 review which goes into far greater detail and listed absolutely no cons about their sound (which obviously isn't perfect).


----------



## riffrafff

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Tyll left inner fidelity....



Well, poop.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 16, 2018)

I just ordered these after too much wine intake for $17. How to get this price? You find instructions on the Facebook site of I think another banned audio guy with a budget. The seller is also banned. Everything else is allowed .

Well, they look good.

In vino veritas.

Oh yes, and if you can't find out how to do it, send me a personal message.


----------



## rayliam80

Otto Motor said:


> I just ordered these after too much wine intake for $17. How to get this price? You find instructions on the Facebook site of I think another banned audio guy with a budget. The seller is also banned. Everything else is allowed .
> 
> Well, they look good.
> 
> ...



I'm in! I didn't need to send you a msg...figured it out. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SilverLodestar

Hmm... I think I found a way to fix some of the problems I previously had with the ZhiYin Z5000. Hopefully this can help others who couldn’t seem to enjoy the Z5000 when they were newly hyped. 

So I picked them up after seeing them sit lonely on my desk for what seems like months now. I just had the earpieces sitting on my desk with no cables or ear tips attached to them. Since exams are over and the summer semester doesn’t start for another month or so, I decided to try them one last time before putting them into a drawer for good. I picked up the nearest cable (the cable with the earhooks that came with the Yersen FEN-2000) and some ear tips I had lying around (medium Spinfits). Immediately, I noticed that a deep insertion was not right at all; I got a nice little shock from them... Trying for a deep insertion also seemed to alter the sound, making everything odd and muffled. Instead, I tried a very shallow fit so that the eartips wouldn’t go deep at all into my ears. Surprisingly, this made a complete world of difference. They sounded incredible; I’ve been missing out on so much. The bass was so controlled yet punchy and dynamic (maybe because of the shallow fit), the mids were alive, engaging, and full. The treble was a bit sharp and very slightly splashy, but much better than before. This shallow fit seems to both fix the issues I previously had with the sound as well as eliminating some major driver flex I was experiencing. 

I know the Z5000 isn’t exactly new, but I just thought I’d share this for anyone disappointed with their pair. I’m starting to like these a lot now.


----------



## Bartig

Otto Motor said:


> I just ordered these after too much wine intake for $17. How to get this price? You find instructions on the Facebook site of I think another banned audio guy with a budget. The seller is also banned. Everything else is allowed .
> 
> Well, they look good.
> 
> ...


You and me both Otto! Well, I took the bait for 24 dollar, but whatever. 



SilverLodestar said:


> Hmm... I think I found a way to fix some of the problems I previously had with the ZhiYin Z5000. Hopefully this can help others who couldn’t seem to enjoy the Z5000 when they were newly hyped.
> 
> So I picked them up after seeing them sit lonely on my desk for what seems like months now. I just had the earpieces sitting on my desk with no cables or ear tips attached to them. Since exams are over and the summer semester doesn’t start for another month or so, I decided to try them one last time before putting them into a drawer for good. I picked up the nearest cable (the cable with the earhooks that came with the Yersen FEN-2000) and some ear tips I had lying around (medium Spinfits). Immediately, I noticed that a deep insertion was not right at all; I got a nice little shock from them... Trying for a deep insertion also seemed to alter the sound, making everything odd and muffled. Instead, I tried a very shallow fit so that the eartips wouldn’t go deep at all into my ears. Surprisingly, this made a complete world of difference. They sounded incredible; I’ve been missing out on so much. The bass was so controlled yet punchy and dynamic (maybe because of the shallow fit), the mids were alive, engaging, and full. The treble was a bit sharp and very slightly splashy, but much better than before. This shallow fit seems to both fix the issues I previously had with the sound as well as eliminating some major driver flex I was experiencing.
> 
> I know the Z5000 isn’t exactly new, but I just thought I’d share this for anyone disappointed with their pair. I’m starting to like these a lot now.


Cool, will try!


----------



## SweetEars (May 16, 2018)

Nikostr8 said:


> i havent burnt them that much but i get the feeling that they are not that bass heavy , felt that mids and highs were a bit more dominant (this doesnt mean that the bass its non existent , i would say that it has the correct amount  ).
> 
> about the piercing , i havent feel it yet ( i havent tested that much yet though so maybe it appears in the future).
> 
> hope it helps you , i tried to provide a bit more "technical" info.



At first i felt same way but discovered that the way u wear them matters.. i have been wearign them wrongly in my ears..the wires ( at the connector side  have to be up rather than down)
I dont know what u mean by they are not bass heavy but there is substantial heft to the lower bass level and sub bass with noticeable rumble ...which i had not encountered in the $20 category except the for Meelctronics M9 years ago


----------



## CoiL (May 16, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I think it's funny how thephonograph has literally reviewed every single KZ earphone out there including the latest KZ ZS10, yet doesn't even bother reviewing some of the other amazing chi-fi out there like the highly lauded Tin Audio T2 or the TRN V20, which—no offense—sounds way better than any of KZ's flagships.
> Seems like they have some sort of bias towards Knowledge Zenith.
> I mean, nothing is stopping them from buying them, and the T2 is literally all the rave now in the chi-fi community, so they must have a bias.


Unfortunately, many just overlook those things and run with the hype they read. There really are better choices than KZ around 20-30$. For example, just went through my cheapo IEMs and Yinjw woodie from early 2016 I think still amazes me about their SQ (though, modded shells).


dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, guys
> Second news...
> 
> @audionab will be working on iem project, if budget allows him and I would be working with him.
> ...


You both becoming MOT ?

EDIT:

Btw, was listening more of Rose NF... nothing special, still disappointed. Goes to drawer gear section.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Unfortunately, many just overlook those things and run with the hype they read. There really are better choices than KZ around 20-30$. For example, just went through my cheapo IEMs and Yinjw woodie from early 2016 I think still amazes me about their SQ (though, modded shells).
> 
> You both becoming MOT ?
> 
> ...


What does MOT means

Ministry of transport


Lol


I didn't get you


----------



## CoiL

dhruvmeena96 said:


> What does MOT means
> 
> Ministry of transport
> 
> ...



Member of Trade @ head-Fi -> https://www.head-fi.org/articles/terms-of-service.6725/#mot


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Member of Trade @ head-Fi -> https://www.head-fi.org/articles/terms-of-service.6725/#mot


Well, I will think about that...

Actually I started making some driver design.

I think of making a bigger driver with tuning of vsonic gr07x.

I have started making CAD design right now.

No crossovers
Silver coil without former
Graphene diaphragm
2.4 Tesla magnet


----------



## paulindss

All this time i was planning in sell my upcoming zs10. Becasue of the not so good feedback.

But... HOLY crap.




I loved from the first second. I will read the reviews carefully now. The only thing i know is that i am already enjoyng these more than the recent received ds1. Everything sounds tight and incredibly layered. It has the right amount of bass. I didn't heared yet any artificial timbre like zst. These are the first impressions and the only thing i know is that i am not selling these. Even if i can easily sell them 3x the price here.

Maybe i am impressed because i skipped zs5 and zs6.


----------



## Otto Motor (May 16, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I think it's funny how thephonograph has literally reviewed every single KZ earphone out there including the latest KZ ZS10, yet doesn't even bother reviewing some of the other amazing chi-fi out there like the highly lauded Tin Audio T2 or the TRN V20, which—no offense—sounds way better than any of KZ's flagships.
> 
> Seems like they have some sort of bias towards Knowledge Zenith.
> 
> I mean, nothing is stopping them from buying them, and the T2 is literally all the rave now in the chi-fi community, so they must have a bias.


I have followed the phonograph for 1.5 years. I think they have simply changed with the advent of cheap hybrids such as the KZs. Before, they promoted lots of ~$5 cheapos such as the Fonge W1 Pro, Ingpher Fuqing,  and JBMMJ and IEPW earphones.

Design changes of their website drowned the reviewed earphones in ads and affiliate links. Maybe they smelled the money.
They have also not kept up with review style still omitting essentials such as soundstage, layering, separation etc.

And many fancy photos don't make an earphone sound better...they even may distract from the essence as they appeal to emotions and therefore the readiness to buy (one can say the same about car reviews). A good review does not rely on window dressing.

Window dressing is even more evident on youtube reviews. Fancy graphics and fancy music also don't improve an earphone - they are only fluff. I have yet to see a youtube review of the KZ ZS10 where I didn't want to throw my laptop against the wall .


----------



## feeblely

CoiL said:


> There really are better choices than KZ around 20-30$.



What do you think thats $20 that is better than the kz's?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

there is this new technology called lineX ultra....if i get this to spray over my driver....hahahhahahahahah

trn v60

is it same as mdk ess or is it diferent


----------



## CoiL

... and You are able to coat it evenly without mismatch between drivers? 

haha... spray meant for cars over driver membrane? lol


----------



## Bartig

paulindss said:


> All this time i was planning in sell my upcoming zs10. Becasue of the not so good feedback.
> 
> But... HOLY ****.
> 
> ...


And the great and joyful ZSR, I’ll add.


----------



## paulindss

Bartig said:


> And the great and joyful ZSR, I’ll add.



Yeah, but the zsr will reach my home in a few weeks


----------



## cqtek

Santojob said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I usually spend a lot of time reading your comments and I usually post a few comments. This time I want your opinion, since I have received these headphones from a famous Aliexpress store in this state:
> 
> ...



What a breakage! 

That should be prohibited in that price range.
Did they come well packed?
It must be very unpleasant for fans like us to buy a new product and find it in that state.
I hope you have luck with the claim.


----------



## Santojob

cqtek said:


> What a breakage!
> 
> That should be prohibited in that price range.
> Did they come well packed?
> ...


Thanks for your comments @cqtek

The package arrived in perfect condition, in addition the IEM SD7 came inside a strong plastic box. My surprise is to see the content just open it with the images that I have posted. I am still waiting for a solution from the seller.

Regards


----------



## Bartig

SilverLodestar said:


> Hmm... I think I found a way to fix some of the problems I previously had with the ZhiYin Z5000. Hopefully this can help others who couldn’t seem to enjoy the Z5000 when they were newly hyped.
> 
> So I picked them up after seeing them sit lonely on my desk for what seems like months now. I just had the earpieces sitting on my desk with no cables or ear tips attached to them. Since exams are over and the summer semester doesn’t start for another month or so, I decided to try them one last time before putting them into a drawer for good. I picked up the nearest cable (the cable with the earhooks that came with the Yersen FEN-2000) and some ear tips I had lying around (medium Spinfits). Immediately, I noticed that a deep insertion was not right at all; I got a nice little shock from them... Trying for a deep insertion also seemed to alter the sound, making everything odd and muffled. Instead, I tried a very shallow fit so that the eartips wouldn’t go deep at all into my ears. Surprisingly, this made a complete world of difference. They sounded incredible; I’ve been missing out on so much. The bass was so controlled yet punchy and dynamic (maybe because of the shallow fit), the mids were alive, engaging, and full. The treble was a bit sharp and very slightly splashy, but much better than before. This shallow fit seems to both fix the issues I previously had with the sound as well as eliminating some major driver flex I was experiencing.
> 
> I know the Z5000 isn’t exactly new, but I just thought I’d share this for anyone disappointed with their pair. I’m starting to like these a lot now.


You sir, deserve the award of the day! I experimented with the tips on the Z5000 (again!) and now found the double flangers of the SoundMagic E10 to emphasize the mids and highs without having to put the tips only half way in. They really livened up!


----------



## Slater

Santojob said:


> Thanks for your comments @cqtek
> 
> The package arrived in perfect condition, in addition the IEM SD7 came inside a strong plastic box. My surprise is to see the content just open it with the images that I have posted. I am still waiting for a solution from the seller.
> 
> Regards



That definitely didn't happen in shipping. It was definitely a manufacturing defect. Without seeing the part for myself, my guess is either too low of a temperature during the injection molding process, a contaminate in the plastic pellets causing odd weld lines, or the mold cooled off too fast and those cracks were a result of shrinkage.


----------



## DocHoliday

paulindss said:


> All this time i was planning in sell my upcoming zs10. Becasue of the not so good feedback.
> 
> But... HOLY ****.
> 
> ...



It's refreshing to read about your experience with the ZS10. I'll bet the KZ Thread would like to know your thoughts as well.

BTW, your blue ZS10 looks better than the promotional photos.


----------



## paulindss

DocHoliday said:


> It's refreshing to read about your experience with the ZS10. I'll bet the KZ Thread would like to know your thoughts as well.
> 
> BTW, your blue ZS10 looks better than the promotional photos.



It is a very clear and transparent blue. Very nice indeed. And i'll remember to post there a impression as soon as i get to hear more.


----------



## Bartig (May 16, 2018)

I’ve really got to thank you @Santojob. I too wanted to put the ZhiYin Z5000 in the drawer, maybe even sell them.

Well, with these SoundMagic E10 tips, the bass gets real tight, the mids more pronounced and the highs more upfront. The Z5000 lost it’s incredibly dark sound signature which respressed all detail! Sure, they aren’t the most detailed pair I have, but I LOVE the still bassy, full and now totally engaging sound.

Woohoo!


----------



## Santojob

Bartig said:


> I’ve really got to thank you @Santojob. I too wanted to put the ZhiYin Z5000 in the drawer, maybe even sell them.
> 
> Well, with these SoundMagic E10 tips, the bass gets real tight, the mids more pronounced and the highs more upfront. The Z5000 lost it’s incredibly dark sound signature which respressed all detail! Sure, they aren’t the most detailed pair I have, but I LOVE the still bassy, full and now totally engaging sound.
> 
> Woohoo!



@Bartig 

I have also tried many tips with my Z5000 (3 in my family). The Symbio and Comply I like them as they sound a lot. In general lines in a very dynamic sound.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Good People:
I'm informed that the mods have 86'd OttoMotor from this and the KZ thread, ostensibly for mentioning the banned seller. Personally, I think that's a big loss to this community--whatever you think of his style (his is a warlike race), he's a very well-informed guy with a great ear, significantly better than mine. I've also never known him to be abusive, profane or heretical; hopefully the mods can be prevailed upon to reverse their decree.


----------



## Slater

Well, if people don't stop throwing the names out there (even innuendo versions like 'the seller who shall not be named' and the 'banned seller' etc), the whole thread could get locked. It's happened in the past, and I'm sure nobody wants that.

So please, read the info in my signature, and stick to the rules. I'm sure the powers that be have very little patience/tolerance for this topic at this point, and we'd hate to lose more valuable members of the community (or lose threads due to locking).


----------



## groucho69

Alas poor Otto...I knew him well @loomisjohnson


----------



## groucho69

Did it again


----------



## paulindss

Otto was always kind. Even with his strong statemants and dry style of writing. I always saw him easily arguing in all situations. And open to debate. One time, i had a missunderstandig with him. And he send me a direct message to clear the situation. And it wasn't even needed. A very nice guy.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Thankfully he's not gone completely, just not going to be appearing in this particular thread. Since there are other similar threads, like the primary Chinese/Asian thread, the conversations are simply going to move to a different location .


----------



## handwander

Condensing threads might help. As would a stickied 'list of banned chinese sellers' mod post or something. Most of the mentions of banned sellers seen to be random people asking questions or posting links, and I don't expect many of them to look at a link in a signature - itself leading to a collection of links rather than simply a list of names - before posting. 

If mentioning names is bad enough that it can lead to giant threads being locked then I don't think a more easily visible "don't talk about these sellers" list is unreasonable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

handwander said:


> Condensing threads might help. *As would a stickied 'list of banned chinese sellers' mod post or something*. Most of the mentions of banned sellers seen to be random people asking questions or posting links, and I don't expect many of them to look at a link in a signature - itself leading to a collection of links rather than simply a list of names - before posting.
> 
> If mentioning names is bad enough that it can lead to giant threads being locked then I don't think a more easily visible "don't talk about these sellers" list is unreasonable.



It's been suggested countless times and was addressed as being looked into following their most recent thread purge. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Wiljen

feeblely said:


> What do you think thats $20 that is better than the kz's?



UiiSii Cm5 for one.   I'd put the CM5 right up with the ZsR


----------



## hizzy

Could someone recommend me a nice neutral-ish IEM under $25 (more or less)? I loved the SoundSoul S-018, but it’s out of production.


----------



## crabdog

The Lypertek MEVI is a promising start from this new Chinese brand.
https://primeaudio.org/lypertek-mevi-review/


----------



## Slater

hizzy said:


> Could someone recommend me a nice neutral-ish IEM under $25 (more or less)? I loved the SoundSoul S-018, but it’s out of production.



TinAudio T2

It goes on sale for $25-$28 a few times a year.

You aren’t going to find anything (neutral-ish) better for the price. Period.


----------



## chinmie

8 BAs per side for 80 dollars. intriguing, but not hoping too much


----------



## hizzy

Slater said:


> TinAudio T2
> 
> It goes on sale for $25-$28 a few times a year.
> 
> You aren’t going to find anything (neutral-ish) better for the price. Period.



I’ve been eyeing that for awhile now. I’ll keep an eye out for a sale. Thanks!


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> TinAudio T2
> 
> It goes on sale for $25-$28 a few times a year.
> 
> You aren’t going to find anything (neutral-ish) better for the price. Period.



Those prices are inclusive of discount coupons.  Most of the time, its selling at the mid to high US$40/-.  On the average quarterly sale, it drops to between US$33 ~39 on Aliexpress. 

As a single purchase, theoretical best price I've seen to date is about US$29/-  with a US$33 sale price and a US$4/- New Member's discount coupon.


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> Condensing threads might help. As would a stickied 'list of banned chinese sellers' mod post or something. Most of the mentions of banned sellers seen to be random people asking questions or posting links, and I don't expect many of them to look at a link in a signature - itself leading to a collection of links rather than simply a list of names - before posting.
> 
> If mentioning names is bad enough that it can lead to giant threads being locked then I don't think a more easily visible "don't talk about these sellers" list is unreasonable.





B9Scrambler said:


> It's been suggested countless times and was addressed as being looked into following their most recent thread purge. Fingers crossed...



This list can work until the mods get a sticky (if that's even possible).

*Sellers*:
- Easy Earphones (ie EE)
- ****

*Brands*:
- ****
- DQSM
- ****
- Knockoff/fake products (aka DIY versions, counterfeits, etc)

There are a few other banned sellers/websites, but the above list are most appropriate ones when discussing ChiFi

_P.S. - I also added the above info to the link in my signature, so it will be much easier to access the 'boiled down' list. _


----------



## Slater (May 17, 2018)

maxxevv said:


> Those prices are inclusive of discount coupons.  Most of the time, its selling at the mid to high US$40/-.  On the average quarterly sale, it drops to between US$33 ~39 on Aliexpress.
> 
> As a single purchase, theoretical best price I've seen to date is about US$29/-  with a US$33 sale price and a US$4/- New Member's discount coupon.



Sorry, the use of coupons during sales was implied. I don't buy anything from Aliexpress without checking for seller and/or select coupons (as well as checking the price on the mobile app, as it's always cheapest). I guess I assumed everyone else does to.

The best price I've seen to date is ~$26usd on the mobile app. I bought it during the Anniversary sale ($32.16 sale price - $2 store coupon - $4 new user coupon).

Maybe prices will drop on the original T2 even more when the T2 Pro/Bass is released?


----------



## NeonHD

Otto Motor said:


> I have followed the phonograph for 1.5 years. I think they have simply changed with the advent of cheap hybrids such as the KZs. Before, they promoted lots of ~$5 cheapos such as the Fonge W1 Pro, Ingpher Fuqing,  and JBMMJ and IEPW earphones.
> 
> Design changes of their website drowned the reviewed earphones in ads and affiliate links. Maybe they smelled the money.
> They have also not kept up with review style still omitting essentials such as soundstage, layering, separation etc.
> ...



Also, the majority of their reviews sound heavily scripted, as in they simply copy-pasted it from a premade review template.


----------



## Slater (May 17, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> Also, the majority of their reviews sound heavily scripted, as in they simply copy-pasted it from a premade review template.



The Richmeister, makin' copies




Sadly, I remember when this 1st aired in '91 LOL


----------



## Bartig

Wiljen said:


> UiiSii Cm5 for one.   I'd put the CM5 right up with the ZsR


It comes close to the ZSR, but is not better imo. The ZSR overall sounds a tad richer, more detailed and airy. I think the TRN V20 is a better competitor, with a good amount of detail and neutral-ish tone, albeit boosted with a big fat bass.



hizzy said:


> Could someone recommend me a nice neutral-ish IEM under $25 (more or less)? I loved the SoundSoul S-018, but it’s out of production.


So, I think I wrote an answer for you too.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, hahahah

I was banned from head fi once

And from SB*F once

Its good that Otto is still active.....


----------



## Wiljen

Bartig said:


> It comes close to the ZSR, but is not better imo. The ZSR overall sounds a tad richer, more detailed and airy. I think the TRN V20 is a better competitor, with a good amount of detail and neutral-ish tone, albeit boosted with a big fat bass.



TRN v20 is another good one that depending on preference is right up at the top of the $25 bracket.


----------



## loomisjohnson

hizzy said:


> Could someone recommend me a nice neutral-ish IEM under $25 (more or less)? I loved the SoundSoul S-018, but it’s out of production.


the urbanfun hifi hybrid is around $25 and should fit the bill; the einsear t2 is also vg and cheaper (<$15)


----------



## hizzy

loomisjohnson said:


> the urbanfun hifi hybrid is around $25 and should fit the bill; the einsear t2 is also vg and cheaper (<$15)



I’ve been looking at those, too! I hear lots of good things about the Einsear T2, especially. 



Bartig said:


> It comes close to the ZSR, but is not better imo. The ZSR overall sounds a tad richer, more detailed and airy. I think the TRN V20 is a better competitor, with a good amount of detail and neutral-ish tone, albeit boosted with a big fat bass.
> 
> 
> So, I think I wrote an answer for you too.



I’ll check it out. Thank you!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well, my TinAudio t1 went through a significant audio change.

Something happened when I slept with them running some relaxation pink noise for good sleep..

I woke up, went to exam center, then to work, then to my doctor for regular ear cleanup ,came back home and plugged them in to my phone.


What

Soundstage became deeper and imaging became clearer.


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, my TinAudio t1 went through a significant audio change.
> 
> Something happened when I slept with them running some relaxation pink noise for good sleep..
> 
> ...



well that some massive cleanup job by your doctor right there. don't forget to give a huge tip!


----------



## Zerohour88

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, my TinAudio t1 went through a significant audio change.
> 
> Something happened when I slept with them running some relaxation pink noise for good sleep..
> 
> ...



I need a T1 Pro


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Getting titanium, graphene and berrilium coating in India is easy

Nah, my ears were clean as shown in his monitor..

I check my doc every week.

Because I spend most of the time at my friemd's studio hearing same recording crap again and again on CIEM for detailing and senn hd800 for ambience check.

And then eclipse speaker for time domain


And the that person make me listen them to rethm sadhana for theatre effect

And bust my eyes with his red camera recording.. 8k on 21inch eizo custom monitor.



So I have to go to doctor for getting myself checked and calibrated.


But I think, either I damaged my ear so I listen them so beautifully or my ears are super clean..

Dunno

For a moment a burn in aethist was going to believe in burn in.


----------



## eggnogg (May 17, 2018)

next KZ...


----------



## Bartig (May 17, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> next KZ...


My recently ordered ES4 now feels soooooo vintage.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

eggnogg said:


> next KZ...



Well, I got to know that KZ wants to correct all its line up.

This is actually zsr improved.

Es4 is upgrade over zst and es3.

ZSA is upgrade over ZS6.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Maybe it's less correction and they're trying something new; giving users many similar sounding products but with varying ergonomic and styling options? If they can afford to pump out lots of models, letting the buyer pick the one that they think looks/will fit the best, then why not? Better than offering only a few models and losing out on sales because they're too big, or they want something they can wear cable down, or they don't like the look of X earphone, etc. I can't imagine the tuning on most of these new models will be vastly different from anything we've heard from their past hybrids given they seem to be using the same components.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

B9Scrambler said:


> Maybe it's less correction and they're trying something new; giving users many similar sounding products but with varying ergonomic and styling options? If they can afford to pump out lots of models, letting the buyer pick the one that they think looks/will fit the best, then why not? Better than offering only a few models and losing out on sales because they're too big, or they want something they can wear cable down, or they don't like the look of X earphone, etc. I can't imagine the tuning on most of these new models will be vastly different from anything we've heard from their past hybrids given they seem to be using the same components.


Well es4 is a major upgrade over both zst and es3 for me...

But pls run them for 1hour on pink noise before you run any song


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well es4 is a major upgrade over both zst and es3 for me...
> 
> But pls run them for 1hour on pink noise before you run any song



It was just a thought  Not getting the ES4 but I did order the ZSA and a green ZS6. Figured I would get one of those before they disappear again, haha.


----------



## audio123 (May 17, 2018)

Enjoy reading the review on Semkarch SKC-CNT1! 
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/semkarch-skc-cnt1/


----------



## SilverLodestar

Bartig said:


> You sir, deserve the award of the day! I experimented with the tips on the Z5000 (again!) and now found the double flangers of the SoundMagic E10 to emphasize the mids and highs without having to put the tips only half way in. They really livened up!


I’ve never had an IEM so tip-sensitive before. I need to get myself some double flanged tips soon.


----------



## rayliam80

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, I got to know that KZ wants to correct all its line up.
> 
> This is actually zsr improved.
> 
> ...



The ZS6 is perfect when it's in green shells 

But yeah, I ordered the ZSA with this in mind too. The ZS6 fits my ears really well. I expect this one to fit just as well.


----------



## Wiljen

SilverLodestar said:


> I’ve never had an IEM so tip-sensitive before. I need to get myself some double flanged tips soon.



Depth of insertion plays a huge roll in sound so several of the barrel shaped iems that can be inserted more or less straight into the ear canal often suffer from differences in insertion depth even from one side to the other let alone between listening sessions.   I find the Campfire comets, Etymotics, and some of the Final Audio line suffer from this and require careful positioning to get best results.


----------



## audionab

thoughts on trn v60 anyone?


----------



## Wiljen

audionab said:


> thoughts on trn v60 anyone?



I thoughts I aint seen one yet.  I suspect it is too early to see too many reviews as they only started shipping a few days ago.


----------



## rayliam80

audionab said:


> thoughts on trn v60 anyone?



Will let you know when it arrives. Mine shipped out much quicker than I expected.


----------



## zazaboy

Can anyone give a review of KZ zsa .. The people who have the iem atm


----------



## Slater

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well, my TinAudio t1 went through a significant audio change.
> 
> Something happened when I slept with them running some relaxation pink noise for good sleep..
> 
> ...



I'll bet it had less to do with the Tin Audio and more to do with your Dr cleaning out your ears.

I mean, what was the variable that changed? Ear cleaning.


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> next KZ...



I heard after this model, the next one is going to skip right to ED5000!


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 18, 2018)

Slater said:


> I heard after this model, the next one is going to skip right to ED5000!


LoL..

Oye @Slater @CoiL @Otto Motor @B9Scrambler @audio123

I wanna ask, are you guys interested in making headphones, that too planar magnetic one.

I can source graphene sheets(company use mylar) and N52 custom magnets from my sources.

I know people already did this on other threads, but still asking...

Well I think I can make graphene sheets at home too...its easy as pie with single atom thickness and the throw in cyro for defect repairment...its a home made sheet you know. There would be defects.

Well recently I got the whitepaper and working of ETL(embedded transmission line) white paper for HDSS implementation and it is easy also and can applied to everything with anything moving air backwards.

I cannot spray graphene though...

I collecting resources, information and saving money to really make something crazy.




Second thing, I saw a headphone(over ear) which uses 6BA and 50mm driver open back wood. On aliexpress


And KZ ed16 is upgrade over zsr according to Instagram image. It was written there. Its like taking zsr fun away, correcting 4khz dip and making it on tighter crossover tolerance


----------



## CoiL

Thank You but NO ;D


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'll have to pass on that as well, but sounds cool.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> Thank You but NO ;D





B9Scrambler said:


> I'll have to pass on that as well, but sounds cool.


Well I want suggestions, and your knowledge...

I would be sharing CSD and freq graphs, specs sheets everything


----------



## Slater

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I want suggestions, and your knowledge...
> 
> I would be sharing CSD and freq graphs, specs sheets everything



Keep in mind as you move forward, that you'll have to change your membership to a MoT (whether you want to or not).


----------



## B9Scrambler

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I want suggestions, and your knowledge...
> 
> I would be sharing CSD and freq graphs, specs sheets everything



I have no formal knowledge and wouldn't really have anything of value to add. I'm a casual scrub of a reviewer/Head-fi participant.


----------



## CoiL (May 18, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well I want suggestions, and your knowledge...
> I would be sharing CSD and freq graphs, specs sheets everything


My only (and subjective!) knowledge is my ears paired with my gear, music preferences, sound perception, tips, fit etc. 
Yes, I have knowledge/skills in CAD/CNC/woodwork/metalwork etc. ...but no scientific gear to measure things and adjustment according to that.
And I wouldn`t want to do such "knowledge sharing" over long distances - prefer to stay local and keep things simple with my own small team 

Btw, I will finish my IT01 next week...


----------



## kp1821

If am not wrong back vented iems have usually bigger soundstage, are more airy, less driver flex and less ear pressure. Any good suggestions that don't have a balanced armature driver and can be warn with the cable down...


----------



## B9Scrambler

kp1821 said:


> If am not wrong back vented iems have usually bigger soundstage, are more airy, less driver flex and less ear pressure. Any good suggestions that don't have a balanced armature driver and can be warn with the cable down...



Dunu Titan 1. Front vented (12 of them), but might as well be considered open.


----------



## Tapsibaba

Hey guys,

Just registered to ask for help, I'm a bit lost with all the Chi-fi offer!

I used to have a Xiaomi Piston Hybrid Pro HD, I kind of liked them even if it was not perfect (the sound was a bit cold for my taste, neither was the sibilance) and then finally died after a long service (y'all be remembered, soldier). I especially enjoyed the build quality: the aluminium housing were really great (and were good looking), and it was also comfortable to wear.

I was looking for a good build quality and I saw Vidal's review of the TinAudio T2... I thought I had finally found a great replacement... But I need a remote and a mic on my device... And I can't find a good MMCX cable that has a built-in and a mic and that will last for sometimes. I saw cable that seems to be sturdy but the cost the same price than the IEM... 

I also read about connectors becoming "loose" and basically MMCX being the cause of some drop-outs. It seems that MMCX is basically a worse connector than the 2-pins one, despite its advantages.

That's why I was looking for a non-replacable cable but sturdy IEM or a 2-pins replacable IEM... 

Obviously, I saw the whole KZ products and TRN... But I struggle to decide which IEM would be good. My budget is approximately €30, I don't really have a favorite signature, I'm just looking for a good, clear sound with a good "musicality" (not too analytical, I don't know how to explain it properly, sorry), with distinguishable highs, mids (clear, upfront vocals), and basses. I mostly listen to rock music and sub-genres (from U2 to Ghost B.C, kind of a large range I guess). 

Can you give me some help here?  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> Keep in mind as you move forward, that you'll have to change your membership to a MoT (whether you want to or not).


Well, I will see about that...

It will happen when I would have finished prototype....


And send to mass manufacturing...

@B9Scrambler @CoiL 

I will send the product to you for listening so tension not..

I think i will send all the prototype version to you guys...


@CoiL I will make it modular so you can mod it...

Lemme collect more info


----------



## DocHoliday (May 18, 2018)

Tapsibaba said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just registered to ask for help, I'm a bit lost with all the Chi-fi offer!
> 
> ...



My two cents:

For "approximately €30" 

Permanently affixed cable with mic:

URBANFUN High Fidelity Hybrid



 

ADAX-HT06


 

TimmKoo Hybrid


 

and many here would recommend the following, though I have not heard it:

UiiSii CM5


 


For a 2-pin detachable:

KZ ZSR 


 

TRN V20


 

Do your due diligence for best prices.

Happy hunting.


----------



## audionab

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32874...&terminal_id=e0837b4c4f4e4642882b8188bdfbc922

why does it say zs7 on earpiece if it is ed16 lol


----------



## vladstef

audionab said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32874...&terminal_id=e0837b4c4f4e4642882b8188bdfbc922
> 
> why does it say zs7 on earpiece if it is ed16 lol



They probably wanted to keep ZS7 for some other designs. It is pretty clear at this point that KZ is just randomly selecting names without much thought. Same can be said about driver configuration of a bunch of their products pretty much all competing with each other in ~20$ segment.
Their 2018 products have all been disclosed and they've already released almost all of them. Plus they've added another flagship - 8BA model that will be released for around 80$.

So, why is it ZS7 on the IEMs yet ed16 in the product name? Even KZ probably doesn't know why.


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 18, 2018)

vladstef said:


> They probably wanted to keep ZS7 for some other designs. It is pretty clear at this point that KZ is just randomly selecting names without much thought. Same can be said about driver configuration of a bunch of their products pretty much all competing with each other in ~20$ segment.
> Their 2018 products have all been disclosed and they've already released almost all of them. Plus they've added another flagship - 8BA model that will be released for around 80$.
> 
> So, why is it ZS7 on the IEMs yet ed16 in the product name? Even KZ probably doesn't know why.



I kinda like the chaos. There's a beauty in it

sure, properly segmented products are nice (if a bit dry), but a flurry of models with random names and config with god-knows what kind of tuning done from the same company gives me a good chuckle. We might get a good model, we might get lemons. I'll let the few brave souls review them first before buying.

Edit: ignore, its just newly posted on the TinAudio taobao page, not really a new model.


----------



## GrassFed

DocHoliday said:


> Happy hunting


Happy hunting indeed! 

My latest bounty is this little known thing WRZ X7. As usual, it comes under many, many, names. My version is Ailihen X7, which I got from Amazon for $10.


Spoiler










I've been exploring IEMs with multiple dynamic drivers, and so far the hunting has been very rewarding. First Uiisii CM5, then I-INTO i8, and now the X7.
This X7 is another one that makes me question whether breaking in is real, because if keeps sounding better and better. Bright and energetic sound. But not Timkoo C630 level of brightness, which has become a bit too much for me. Bass is strong and clear. Mid is forward but not thick. Actually nothing is thick in its signature. It sounds open and fast.
The best thing about X7 - dynamic energy from top to bottom, but especially top. The contrast between quiet and loud, soft and punchy, is excellent. For the first time I listened to the whole Beethoven Piano Sonatas album played by Daniel Barenboim and thoroughly enjoyed the loud passages. It's like looking at a properly exposed and processed photo full of details and contrast from shadow to highlight. Things don't just look good, they pop out.
Good seal is a must, otherwise this thing sounds very thin and compressed. Narrow bore also works better for me than wide bore tips, which give tighter stage and a bit too much intensity in up top. KZ Starline works great. But this thing has very large nozzle, so getting KZ Starline on it is such a chore. I managed to damage the flimsy grill in the process. The wings work for me, but people with small ears won't like it. Cable is flimsy and doesn't look great. At least no perfume  It's rated at 8 ohm, so might pickup more hiss than others.

Among my IEMs, Uiisii E6 is the easiest to get good seal and enjoy the music. Good expansive bass, clear (but a bit recessed) mid, and very clear high as well. This thing, I have to work harder for proper seal, but the reward is oh so sweet.


----------



## HungryPanda

looks a little similar


----------



## B9Scrambler (May 18, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> looks a little similar



Those are actually pretty good. They're a lot like the original ZS1. Warm, silky smooth bass cannons. Fun stuff.


----------



## GrassFed

HungryPanda said:


> looks a little similar


Yup. Though my version got a big driver and a smaller one, 8mm and 6mm according to the spec on Amazon.


----------



## Bartig

GrassFed said:


> Happy hunting indeed!
> 
> My latest bounty is this little known thing WRZ X7. As usual, it comes under many, many, names. My version is Ailihen X7, which I got from Amazon for $10.
> 
> ...


The coincidence! I just tried these out for the first time, from someone who wanted to check out my collection. 

My impression is not that they’re dynamic from top to bottom. They’re dynamic in top AND bottom - but lack any mid-bass and mids in between. Layer separation is ok, but that’s all there is too it. He offered to give it to me for free and I declined. To keep my collection a bit slimmer. And full of sets I love.

Actually, I sold some IEM’s I don’t listen to anymore today. Got 55 euros back... so... I might stumble around on Ali after this post.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Those are actually pretty good. They're a lot like the original ZS1. Warm, silky smooth bass cannons. Fun stuff.



ZS1 v1? You have piqued my interest.

Do you happen to have the VJJB V1 to compare them to? My experience with the VJJB V1 (as well as most other QKZ offerings) has been lukewarm at best.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> ZS1 v1? You have piqued my interest.
> 
> Do you happen to have the VJJB V1 to compare them to? My experience with the VJJB V1 (as well as most other QKZ offerings) has been lukewarm at best.



Yup. Not quite as good as ZS1 v1 but it's sound is definitely in the same vein. At least ergonomics are better, lol. Haven't heard the v1, sorry. Only the *K2S* which I liked quite a bit, and still do.


----------



## vladstef

I don't think that anyone posted this here. Ourart released their first IEM called TINI after a very interesting Ti7 earbud. As far as I can tell, it is a custom single BA IEM that looks really special.
Penon Audio is picking this one up, currently only on their Aliexpress page but I suspect it will be on the main site as well.


----------



## handwander

vladstef said:


> I don't think that anyone posted this here. Ourart released their first IEM called TINI after a very interesting Ti7 earbud. As far as I can tell, it is a custom single BA IEM that looks really special.
> Penon Audio is picking this one up, currently only on their Aliexpress page but I suspect it will be on the main site as well.


These look great aesthetically but wondering about the fit. Looks like it might not be in your canal enough to be secure if you're not using something as long as flanges? Unless the metal part isn't supposed to hang straight down.


----------



## Bartig (May 19, 2018)

Great IEM day yesterday. First, I sold the IEM’s on the labels, which I didn’t listen to anymore.



Second, one of the testers and buyers, put the blue white filter tips of the Yersen FEN-2000 on the Malloom Water Drop/ Timmkoo C630. It deletes somewhat of the incredible details in the highs, but adds a lovely, insanely controlled amount of bass - making the IEM sound more full, airy and detailed.

It’s great how you keep on discovering on your own earphones.


----------



## Hazard10




----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Hazard10 said:


>


Hope it's amazing like it's predecessor. Been waiting too long for the T3


----------



## kp1821 (May 19, 2018)

Me and my monkey! The bluetooth version of the URBANFUN. Was looking something for the gym/beach they are IPX5 but i wish i could read Chinese! Got mine from ali (AK store) for 30 usd with promotional price adjustment. Anyway I was looking for an excuse as i don't have the wired version of them. Beryllium driver.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Great IEM day yesterday. First, I sold the IEM’s on the labels, which I didn’t listen to anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sold all those in 1 day?

Locally, the HeadFi For Sale board, ebay?


----------



## Bartig (May 19, 2018)

Slater said:


> You sold all those in 1 day?
> 
> Locally, the HeadFi For Sale board, ebay?


Locally! I work at a flex working space where everyone knows of my earphone fetish, so it was no problem to sell them. 

Making room for yet a new order.


----------



## vladstef

Sorry for going off topic (this thread just feels like home) - witness my demonic powers.


----------



## Vaughn

vladstef said:


> Sorry for going off topic (this thread just feels like home) - witness my demonic powers.



If you could have gotten your post count and likes to sync at the same time at 666 I would be impressed


----------



## dhruvmeena96

vladstef said:


> Sorry for going off topic (this thread just feels like home) - witness my demonic powers.


Impressive maou sama.....

I offer all my iems to you...please accept it(I will give reviews only)


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well guys,

Can anybody forward me the link to buy white opaque KZ ZSR.

Man those look lit even with the left and right logo.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well guys,
> 
> Can anybody forward me the link to buy white opaque KZ ZSR.
> 
> Man those look lit even with the left and right logo.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CQ2QCZW/ref=twister_B07B3VTP12?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Really enjoying my UiiSii CM5 currently, although sometimes lowermids and subbass can sound hollow. Maybe its just me... no idea.


----------



## Bartig (May 20, 2018)

So I am in this beautiful place and thought: What if I make some shots of my IEM’s here?


----------



## zazaboy

Bgvp m6 released... the price is high though 170 euro


----------



## Bartig (May 20, 2018)

I’m looking for a MMCX cable that delivers the same sound quality as the cable from the Yersen FEN-2000, but which connects much better. Can you help me?

By the way: you can use my pictures if you want, but please credit me.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

What are the best headphones I can get <$50? My priorities are:

1. Sound quality, I like a fairly neutral but fun sound
2. Isolation, I'll be riding public transport and want to drown the world out 
3. Comfort, want to listen for long hours 
4. Easy to drive 

If anyone has a good answer, I'll be eternally grateful.


----------



## stryed (May 20, 2018)

MoshiMoshi said:


> What are the best headphones I can get <$50? My priorities are:
> 
> 1. Sound quality, I like a fairly neutral but fun sound
> 2. Isolation, I'll be riding public transport and want to drown the world out
> ...


Takstar pro82 is just a tad more expensive, although without the fancy/gorgeous box I think it's extremely close to your price range.
 It's close to neutral, very comfy, and has bass knobs if you want more fun at the ready, and is very easy to drive. Not sure about isolation but it is closed. There is a headfi forum available.


----------



## MoshiMoshi

stryed said:


> Takstar pro82 is just a tad more expensive, although without the fancy/gorgeous box I think it's extremely close to your price range.
> It's close to neutral, very comfy, and has bass knobs if you want more fun at the ready, and is very easy to drive. Not sure about isolation but it is closed. There is a headfi forum available.


Damn I meant IEMs. I'll check those out though.


----------



## Slater

MoshiMoshi said:


> What are the best headphones I can get <$50? My priorities are:
> 
> 1. Sound quality, I like a fairly neutral but fun sound
> 2. Isolation, I'll be riding public transport and want to drown the world out
> ...



Tin Audio T2 all the way.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Tin Audio T2 all the way.





MoshiMoshi said:


> What are the best headphones I can get <$50? My priorities are:
> 
> 1. Sound quality, I like a fairly neutral but fun sound
> 2. Isolation, I'll be riding public transport and want to drown the world out
> ...



T2.....................


----------



## chinmie

MoshiMoshi said:


> What are the best headphones I can get <$50? My priorities are:
> 
> 1. Sound quality, I like a fairly neutral but fun sound
> 2. Isolation, I'll be riding public transport and want to drown the world out
> ...





Slater said:


> Tin Audio T2 all the way.



Checked all list except the isolation part.


----------



## perfecious (May 20, 2018)

chinmie said:


> Checked all list except the isolation part.



For the isolation, all you need is the tips that come with the ROCK zircon. The zircons are very cheap, so... shouldn't be a problem. That combo is the ultimate combo, and makes ANY other chi-fi IEM pointless (IMHO). Also, Tin Audio are working on a T2 PRO, that will have more bass (if that's your thing), so you could wait for those to release as well.


----------



## chinmie

perfecious said:


> For the isolation, all you need is the tips that come with the ROCK zircon. The zircons are very cheap, so... shouldn't be a problem. That combo is the ultimate combo, and makes ANY other chi-fi IEM pointless (IMHO). Also, Tin Audio are working on a T2 PRO, that will have more bass (if that's your thing), so you could wait for those to release as well.



The problem is not from the tip only, but because it is back vented, so it will always bleed a little noise, unless you put earmuffs on top of them.

The T2 is one of the best iems under 100, especially in cold sounding balanced neutral category, but the sound character is not for everyone and not for everything. So to say the T2 makes other chi fi pointless is very subjective. 

I love the T2, but i also think it is not "the ultimate" better than all other in my collections. The King Pro and Kanas are more mature sounding and more coherent (but one can argue because they are in a different price point), and the Svara Red (more or less same priced) is more enjoyable for warm sound. Even the Einsear T2 (cheaper) has it's own special place


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> The problem is not from the tip only, but because it is back vented, so it will always bleed a little noise, unless you put earmuffs on top of them.



OP was looking for good isolation to keep external sounds from his commute from leaking IN.

_"I'll be riding public transport and want to *drown the world out*"
_​I still contend that the T2 with foam tips (included stock) do just that.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Just play it loud....

That's it


----------



## chinmie

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Just play it loud....
> 
> That's it



that's a bad habit.  please don't do that


----------



## dhruvmeena96

chinmie said:


> that's a bad habit.  please don't do that


I mean to say that, if he is autorickshaw like I am right now, with traffic jamm yelling in this stupid summer..

He can use foam tip and play loud from his smartphone or dap...

I don't mean blowing his iem up.
It isolates well enough.

Home and office uses, isolation doesn't really matters that much, but if he is doubt....

T2 isolates well, if not excellent


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> OP was looking for good isolation to keep external sounds from his commute from leaking IN.
> 
> _"I'll be riding public transport and want to *drown the world out*"
> _​I still contend that the T2 with foam tips (included stock) do just that.



to me, the T2 has a character sound that doesn't fight with the outside noise, meaning i can hear the music clearly at moderate volume  even if it's noisy outside..but it sorta blend together like background music. i terms of blocking noise, my other iems have better isolation (especially the Etys and TFZ shell). well, it depends on what drown the world means to the OP then


----------



## ilcanzese

MoshiMoshi said:


> What are the best headphones I can get <$50? My priorities are:
> 
> 1. Sound quality, I like a fairly neutral but fun sound
> 2. Isolation, I'll be riding public transport and want to drown the world out
> ...


Tin Audio T2  with Ostry 200 or similar


----------



## Sgt. Ear Ache

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I mean to say that, if he is autorickshaw like I am right now, with traffic jamm yelling in this stupid summer..
> 
> He can use foam tip and play loud from his smartphone or dap...
> 
> ...



The concern isn't that he'll blow up his iems.  It's that he'll blow up his ear drums.


----------



## eggnogg

TFZ Queen...


----------



## snip3r77

in b4 prince and princess


----------



## PacoBdn

audio123 said:


> Enjoy reading the review on Semkarch SKC-CNT1!
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/05/17/semkarch-skc-cnt1/


From what I have read of your review, it seems to me that this new IEM does not bring anything new to what exists in the market. I interpret for what I read that for example, Fiio FH1 or TFZ Exclusive 5 are better in their price range.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

PacoBdn said:


> From what I have read of your review, it seems to me that this new IEM does not bring anything new to what exists in the market. I interpret for what I read that for example, Fiio FH1 or TFZ Exclusive 5 are better in their price range.


Well this iem sounds more like dunu falcon on mid bass drugs for me.

Mid bass has too much strength


----------



## 424358

eggnogg said:


> TFZ Queen...


Those... those are pretty


----------



## mbwilson111

misterchao said:


> Those... those are pretty



They certainly are gorgeous.  Wonder if they sound as good as they look.


----------



## kw8910

Whoop! TRN V60 out for delivery..will have some thoughts later


----------



## zazaboy

Guys i want to buy tin audio t1 can you make it bass heavy with eq ... Gonna drive from the smartphone.. Btw what is main difference with ibasso it01 van anyone give some impressions about vocals and soundstage?


----------



## zazaboy (May 21, 2018)

Shall i wait for tin audio t3 ?


----------



## kw8910

zazaboy said:


> Shall i wait for tin audio t3 ?


Yes


----------



## kw8910

Gonna let it burn for a little bit..


----------



## Zerohour88

kw8910 said:


> Gonna let it burn for a little bit..



nice! early OOTB impressions? things that stand out, at least.


----------



## kw8910

Still trying to find the right tip. So far the fit isn’t easy for me but I’m certain I’ll  find the right combo and it looks better than I thought it would, very light as well. It’s v shape, warmer sound; bass a little heavy and loose but will let it burn and see if it improves. I don’t have v20 so won’t be able to compare to that.


----------



## CoiL

eggnogg said:


> TFZ Queen...


Can`t see the pic...


----------



## eggnogg

CoiL said:


> Can`t see the pic...



hmm.. tis
https://weibo.com/p/1006065727511469/photos


----------



## surfacecube

Hey guys, what's the best IEM around 5 to 10 ?


----------



## Bartig

kw8910 said:


> Gonna let it burn for a little bit..


Sweet! Mine in red should arrive shortly, will share pictures and impressions as well. Hope TRN isn’t a one day fly! 



surfacecube said:


> Hey guys, what's the best IEM around 5 to 10 ?


I suggest UiiSii HM7 (smooth), KZ EDR1 (allrounder, still have to receive myself though) and definitely KZ ATE (warm, detailed).


----------



## surfacecube

Bartig said:


> KZ E



Thank you !


----------



## MDH12AX7

surfacecube said:


> Hey guys, what's the best IEM around 5 to 10 ?


KZ Edr1. Got mine for $2.76 last month.


----------



## Slater

surfacecube said:


> Hey guys, what's the best IEM around 5 to 10 ?



KZ EDR1 (with or without mic).

Don't pay more than $5 for it though; if you shop around you can get it way under that.


----------



## CoiL

eggnogg said:


> hmm.. tis
> https://weibo.com/p/1006065727511469/photos


Still not showing. Linking to some chinese site that requires registration.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

here comes the images on weibo....

Well queen is upgrade over king in extension.

King is tune master
Queen is extension miss.

King pro still sits on the top


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Well I haven't tried TFZ series 2.

Are they any good for the price. I mean are they better than T2 in soundstage and bass performance


----------



## CoiL (May 22, 2018)

@dhruvmeena96 ...how can You say anything about Queen sound? As I understood, queen tuning has not been finished yet. Where and how did You get a listen?

But TFZ queen looks VERY nice and seems much more comfy in shape than King Pro.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

CoiL said:


> @dhruvmeena96 ...how can You say anything about Queen sound? As I understood, queen tuning has not been finished yet. Where and how did You get a listen?
> 
> But TFZ queen looks VERY nice and seems much more comfy in shape than King Pro.


It was written there


----------



## SiggyFraud (May 22, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## mbwilson111

@SiggyFraud  Please read the above discussion.   We have been in enough trouble.


----------



## handwander

lol.


----------



## SiggyFraud

mbwilson111 said:


> @SiggyFraud  Please read the above discussion.   We have been in enough trouble.


Sorry, I blacked out for a second. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Holypal

TFZ have many stunning iems, series 1-5, exclusive 1-5, balanced 1-2, my love 1-2, Tequila, King/King Pro, Queen. 

I hope they can give an official statement (or measurement) on the differences between them.


----------



## CoiL

Holypal said:


> TFZ have many stunning iems, series 1-5, exclusive 1-5, balanced 1-2, my love 1-2, Tequila, King/King Pro, Queen.
> 
> I hope they can give an official statement (or measurement) on the differences between them.


+1 
TFZ should "step out" and bring out more revealing FR graphs and descriptions. It will only benefit them. Still wondering about Tequila SQ and FR graph.


----------



## audionab

kw8910 said:


> Gonna let it burn for a little bit..




waiting for early impressions


----------



## eggnogg (May 22, 2018)

CoiL said:


> +1
> TFZ should "step out" and bring out more revealing FR graphs and descriptions. It will only benefit them. Still wondering about Tequila SQ and FR graph.



TFZ Queen PR material (incl. the graph)



Spoiler: hmmm


----------



## loomisjohnson

MDH12AX7 said:


> KZ Edr1. Got mine for $2.76 last month.


coincidentally, this morning i received a pair of the edr1, which i bought for my son but will probably selfishly keep for myself. it's impossible to overstate how good these little mfers are--on a lark i pulled out some $100 players to compare (fad heaven iv, echobox finder); while each had their strengths, the edr1 unequivocally plays in their league and actually sounded the most transparent/natural, at least on a more powerful source. i think  it's better built than the zs hybrids, too.


----------



## AliveNoMore (May 22, 2018)

Let's hope this post doesn't get lost in the sea. 

I'll try to be as brief as possible. I read a lot but

I'm ready to treat myself to another pair of earphones. A have a few of those but the references purchase would be the Sony XB90EX and the KZ ZS3. This would most likely have tipped you off that I like me some bass. However, I feel like I want earphones whose low end is somewhere in between the aforementioned pairs. Both of them have great low end, however the XB90EX's bump seems to be centered a tad more towards the sub-bass than I would prefer, whereas the ZS3 has a much wider range of lower frequencies boosted so it bleeds into the mids a bit too much for me. Also, if possible, I would like a bit more extension in the treble.

Perhaps I am way off in my assessment and description but... I think I'm looking for an IEM version of my CAL! which is basically my favourite pair of headphones (cliche, I know). My second favourite pair would be my DT 770 Pro 80Ohm, if it helps...

Cable isn't that important. I will be using a shirt clip which should compensate a good portion of the microphonics, so unless the cable is really awful in terms of cable noise I'm okay with it.
Source will be my smart phone.

So far I've narrowed it down to the following models:
Tiandirenhe TD08
Zhiyin Z5000
Rose North Forest
Rose Aurora (these are so far the primary candidate at the moment, based on B9Scrambler's review)
Whizzer A15

Any feedback is welcomed.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received the Baseus Encok H07's today, fitted KZ Starline tips and set them to burn in. OOTB they have a decent sound, bass ok, mids clear, highs quite extended, soundstage is average for an iem. Comfort is good (they are light). Build quality is impressive for the £5 I spent


----------



## MoshiMoshi

Should I buy the tinaudio t2 for $50 or is there a better deal?


----------



## TLDRonin

MoshiMoshi said:


> Should I buy the tinaudio t2 for $50 or is there a better deal?


That entirely depends on what you're looking for


----------



## HungryPanda

T2 if you want a balanced sound if you desire a bass tilted iem ZhiYin Z5000


----------



## AliveNoMore

Any reason you guys ignored my previous post?


----------



## HungryPanda

AliveNoMore said:


> Any reason you guys ignored my previous post?


Well we are not your slaves  but of the ones you mentioned ZhiYin Z5000 is what I would recommend


----------



## B9Scrambler

AliveNoMore said:


> Any reason you guys ignored my previous post?



Maybe no one has a rec based on the very specific criteria mentioned (not a bad thing, most leave that out, lol)? I haven't heard any of your reference gear 'cept the ZS3 so I'm of no help, sorry.


----------



## AliveNoMore

B9Scrambler said:


> Maybe no one has a rec based on the very specific criteria mentioned (not a bad thing, most leave that out, lol)? I haven't heard any of your reference gear 'cept the ZS3 so I'm of no help, sorry.


Damn, I thought the review/comparison of the Aurora with the XB90EX was yours. I have failed to succeed.


----------



## kw8910 (May 22, 2018)

audionab said:


> waiting for early impressions



TRN V60 - Had a chance to burn in for 10+ hours.




First thing I noticed was the bass, there’s lots of it and it’s gotten tighter since first listen but it still a little slow. Can be full and overpowering on some genres but good for pop and electronic. Not sure if it’s enough for bassheads.

Mids and vocals were horribly muffled and distant with stock cable. Even with the burn in there was minimal difference so I tried stock kz 2-pin and that was a big improvement! Even better using kz’s silver plated cable. Vocals are no longer veiled or muffled. Not sure if I got a defective cable or what.

There’s no sibilance with the treble but I believe they’re being too conservative here; there’s no sparkle and lacks extension. Some instruments sound off.

Overall the sound is slightly warm and bassy. I’d like to hear better separation and bigger soundstage but not complaining too much considering price. Will give it more time but nothing stands out for me yet


----------



## oneula (May 22, 2018)

so after reading this thread and buying and trying a bunch of recommended relatively inexpensive IEM/Earbid headsets that included;

KZ ATE
KZ ATR
KZ ZS3
KZ ED9
KS ZSR
KZ ZST
KZ ZS10
Shozy Hibiki
DZAT DF10
Zero Carbo-Tenore
TIN Audio T2
LKER 8
Superlux HD 381F
Yersen FEN-2000
TY HI Z 150Pro
Rose North Forest
Faaeal 64ohm
WIllSound MK2
Soundmagic E80S
Nuforce EDC/EDC3
Campfire Comets

Other than the Campfire Comets which cost more than allot of these guys added together, none of them really stood out heads and shoulders above their peers although there were some that I just could not get to work as far as staying in my ear, which would seem to be the first thing an earbud/IEM should be able to do which is to fit. I'm pretty much over taking all these to work with me so I can listen to and compare them. Seems like there should be an easier way to do A/B/C/D/E comparisons..

If anyone has tip recommendations for these with the exceptions of the WIllsound/Faaeal/TY HI Z 150Pro/KZ ED9 which don't need tips I'd like to hear about it.
I haven't had allot of success both in  sound and fit wise with any of the  included or after market memory foam tips I've tried


----------



## HungryPanda

On my iems I use KZ Starlines  sometimes needing large when I usually am medium size and also use MandarineEs hybrids a size smaller than usual for wide bore ones. Some I have to use double or triple flanged tips. SpinFits on others


----------



## JaimeCarlos (May 22, 2018)

Hello people! Very nice to meet you all. I'm new to this, so bear with me please  I got a high end laptop with an SS Sabre HiFi Hi-Res Audio DAC in it, which supposedly easily drives headphones up to 600 Ohm and gets the FLAC lossless audio files to output 24bit/192kHz, so I'm looking for suggestions in the 20-40$ range for now (I'll increase budget once I train my ear).

I'll wait for Tin Audio T2 and/or ZhiYin Z5000 to be in sale as right now they are $50+ but I'm considering FAAEAL Narcissus 2.0 300ohm (28$) as it is sometimes suggested, especially since I'm a bass lover guy. I kindda get surprised IEM like the KZ ZS10 (44$) are being so praised but I guess the number of Balanced Armatures are very important.

I have read a dozen pages of this and other thread but anyway I apologize if I am still unknowledgeable. Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## AliveNoMore

HungryPanda said:


> Well we are not your slaves  but of the ones you mentioned ZhiYin Z5000 is what I would recommend


I'm a bit confused. In one of your earlier posts you mentioned that the North Forest have the better bass compared to the Z5000. Are you recommending the Z5000 as being overall the better package sound-wise (close enough low end with superior everything else), or...? Please elaborate, kind sir.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just prefer Z5000 sound over North Forest, The highs are just more natural sounding on the Z5000


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Just received the Baseus Encok H07's today, fitted KZ Starline tips and set them to burn in. OOTB they have a decent sound, bass ok, mids clear, highs quite extended, soundstage is average for an iem. Comfort is good (they are light). Build quality is impressive for the £5 I spent



Wow, I was totally unimpressed by mine OOTB. They got much better after I removed the tyvek filter under the nozzle mesh.


----------



## Saoshyant

@JaimeCarlos Greetings and welcome to head-fi!  Don’t worry about not knowing much as we were all new at some point, something some people tend to forget.  As long as you’re willing to read up to learn, you’ll be just fine.


----------



## HungryPanda

@JaimeCarlos welcome to the rabbit hole and have fun


----------



## MDH12AX7

JaimeCarlos said:


> Hello people! Very nice to meet you all. I'm new to this, so bear with me please  I got a high end laptop with an SS Sabre HiFi Hi-Res Audio DAC in it, which supposedly easily drives headphones up to 600 Ohm and gets the FLAC lossless audio files to output 24bit/192kHz, so I'm looking for suggestions in the 20-40$ range for now (I'll increase budget once I train my ear).
> 
> I'll wait for Tin Audio T2 and/or ZhiYin Z5000 to be in sale as right now they are $50+ but I'm considering FAAEAL Narcissus 2.0 300ohm (28$) as it is sometimes suggested, especially since I'm a bass lover guy. I kindda get surprised IEM like the KZ ZS10 (44$) are being so praised but I guess the number of Balanced Armatures are very important.
> 
> I have read a dozen pages of this and other thread but anyway I apologize if I am still unknowledgeable. Thanks a lot for your input!


Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet


----------



## Bartig

kw8910 said:


> TRN V60 - Had a chance to burn in for 10+ hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap, that doesn’t sound too good. I think I’ll receive mine tomorrow - will share my thoughts too.


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> Oh crap, that doesn’t sound too good. I think I’ll receive mine tomorrow - will share my thoughts too.



Yea, I also received the HK6 on the same day so I thought that may have skewed my perspective on the V60. But re-listening to it, even with the upgraded cable, vocals are still muffled and dark to me. Bass overpowering and treble is not there. At this point, I'm rating the CM5 and Rose North Forest (which didn't get good reviews from many) over these..I was just expecting more. Curious to hear your impressions and comparison to V20..


----------



## snip3r77

oneula said:


> so after reading this thread and buying and trying a bunch of recommended relatively inexpensive IEM/Earbid headsets that included;
> 
> KZ ATE
> KZ ATR
> ...


How is the wilsound ? Over hyped ?


----------



## HungryPanda

Not in the least


----------



## DocHoliday (May 23, 2018)

oneula said:


> so after reading this thread and buying and trying a bunch of recommended relatively inexpensive IEM/Earbid headsets that included;
> 
> KZ ATE
> KZ ATR
> ...




On the following IEMs use silicone ear hooks to keep them in place.





KZ ATE
KZ ATR
KS ZSR
KZ ZST
KZ ZS10



 

For the KZ ZS3 (step down one size from your usual eartip size - if you wear large then try medium, etc.)




https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01E4TS360/ref=cm_cr_othr_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## samaero (May 23, 2018)

Just picked up a set of z5000s after lurking in this thread for a couple of weeks...the bass extension is impressive, but they're not really my preferred sound signature. They also don't fit my (small) ears and I'm having issues with pressure buildup, so I'm looking to sell them, if anyone's interested.

I basically never use this account, so I don't have privileges to post in the For Sale forum. I received the IEMs yesterday, and have listened to them for a total of ~4 hours. Can include a non-mic, non-stock MMCX cable.


----------



## Bartig

samaero said:


> Just picked up a set of z5000s after lurking in this thread for a couple of weeks...the bass extension is impressive, but they're not really my preferred sound signature. They also don't fit my (small) ears and I'm having issues with pressure buildup, so I'm looking to sell them, if anyone's interested.
> 
> I basically never use this account, so I don't have privileges to post in the For Sale forum. I received the IEMs yesterday, and have listened to them for a total of ~4 hours. Can include a non-mic, non-stock MMCX cable.


Please try long tips on them first! Other forum member and I recently discovered it unlocks a whole lot of detail and pronunciation in the mids. Now it’s in my top 3.


----------



## AliveNoMore

Bartig said:


> Please try long tips on them first! Other forum member and I recently discovered it unlocks a whole lot of detail and pronunciation in the mids. Now it’s in my top 3.


Since I'm interested in the Z5000 as well, this information is potentially useful to me. However, I'm not sure what you mean by "long tips". Can you please provide an example?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

AliveNoMore said:


> Since I'm interested in the Z5000 as well, this information is potentially useful to me. However, I'm not sure what you mean by "long tips". Can you please provide an example?


OK long tip is where the eartip barrel is long and places the earphone a little faraway...

KZ es4 are the best KZ, if we talk about everything....it is a jack of all trade..

But, master of none....


Tried Final Audio E4000, and this gave me a goosebumps. The soundstage rivals headphone.

Imaging is also amazing, they mastered the tuning out of a 6mm driver. It is just a little slower than iBasso it01 but is way better tuned....I mean way better.

New update, TekFusion finally stopped crap marketing and fake reviews and made their iem better.

Actually they were able to tune it like the first iteration and not the nonsense beats joke second iteration.

TekFusion TwinWoofers M2.0, it sound like sound magic e10c with touch more tighter and extended bass and more clean treble and mids.

Older joke model is discontinued.


----------



## Bartig

AliveNoMore said:


> Since I'm interested in the Z5000 as well, this information is potentially useful to me. However, I'm not sure what you mean by "long tips". Can you please provide an example?


This works for me!


----------



## VinceHill24

Here to agree on trn v60 sounds bad. I got mine 2 days back and i don't even wanna comment anything about it. The midrange is a mess ... felt too warm and muffled, clarity is severely lacking. And i thought adding the crossover will make it better... The ASE hybrid sound way better than this despite its fat bass, there is still appreciable amount of clarity and nice blend of warmth in it. In short, i enjoy the ASE hybrid but not V60. I suggest folks to put a hold on v60, it probably is just a not seriously done oem release. Better wait on for V80 which i heard should be soon next month


----------



## Slater (May 23, 2018)

VinceHill24 said:


> Here to agree on trn v60 sounds bad. I got mine 2 days back and i don't even wanna comment anything about it. The midrange is a mess ... felt too warm and muffled, clarity is severely lacking. And i thought adding the crossover will make it better... The ASE hybrid sound way better than this despite its fat bass, there is still appreciable amount of clarity and nice blend of warmth in it. In short, i enjoy the ASE hybrid but not V60. I suggest folks to put a hold on v60, it probably is just a not seriously done oem release. Better wait on for V80 which i heard should be soon next month



Ouch.

So TRN is currently only 1 out of 3 with a good sounding IEM? Not the best track record so far...I would keep that in mind before you beat down the door to get the V80.

Also, they may want to slow down on the liberal model naming, or they'll be at V9000 before they know it haha


----------



## TLDRonin (May 23, 2018)

dhruvmeena96 said:


> OK long tip is where the eartip barrel is long and places the earphone a little faraway...
> 
> KZ es4 are the best KZ, if we talk about everything....it is a jack of all trade..
> 
> ...


I've had my eyes on the final audio e4000

the e2k and e3k have gotten so much praise, so I expect big things from the e4000 and e5000


Seems like there are two major opinions between the e4000 and e5000; one group saying e5000 is warmer, but clearer and better, and the other saying they are extremely similar


----------



## darmanastartes

Posted my review of the UiiSii CM5 here. My thoughts on the Rose North Forest will follow soon.


----------



## snip3r77

Tinaudio T2

Agree with this graph - after sealing the vents at the base of the nozzle.

https://audiobudget.com/product/TINAudio/T2


----------



## Bartig (May 23, 2018)

I’m afraid to listen to them as of now (but will compare them with the V20, no worries). But wow, they’re real lookers in red!

Edit 1: Oh, just the front plates are looking good. The rest is very plastic-y.

Edit 2: The first impression? Sound is straaange. Voices are very far away in some songs.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

TLDRonin said:


> I've had my eyes on the final audio e4000
> 
> the e2k and e3k have gotten so much praise, so I expect big things from the e4000 and e5000
> 
> ...


Well

E4000 has issue on bass sounding a little lifeless, too fast attack which tries to initiate BA(still better). Mids are real deal here...way way better than any dynamic and BA listened so far. Treble has shine and smoothness, the air is also fantastic. Decay is faster

E5000 sounds more open and natural on bass frequency. Its mids are very little, I really mean very little laid back, and you have to hear same music on both iem and put on left and right to hear mid difference. Treble is smoother but extends more. Decay is natural here.


----------



## Zerohour88

Bartig said:


> I’m afraid to listen to them as of now (but will compare them with the V20, no worries). But wow, they’re real lookers in red!
> 
> Edit 1: Oh, just the front plates are looking good. The rest is very plastic-y.
> 
> Edit 2: The first impression? Sound is straaange. Voices are very far away in some songs.



cables/wiring out of phase? so far impressions have been negative on the V60. Quite sad for those that anticipated these (I was waiting more on the V30, tbh)


----------



## Bartig

Zerohour88 said:


> cables/wiring out of phase? so far impressions have been negative on the V60. Quite sad for those that anticipated these (I was waiting more on the V30, tbh)


No, cables are good. Switched them too. They’re good.

- Coming from the V20, lower mids and vocals sound muffled
- Coming from the ZSR, lower mids and vocals sound muffled

The sound is very far away too, if you’re coming from another earphone. Still, in al honesty, I think this is a sound signature where non chi-fi owners spending 20 euros, would be perfectly happy with. It’s just that we’re used to better now.


----------



## durwood (May 23, 2018)

VinceHill24 said:


> Here to agree on trn v60 sounds bad. I got mine 2 days back and i don't even wanna comment anything about it. The midrange is a mess ... felt too warm and muffled, clarity is severely lacking. And i thought adding the crossover will make it better... The ASE hybrid sound way better than this despite its fat bass, there is still appreciable amount of clarity and nice blend of warmth in it. In short, i enjoy the ASE hybrid but not V60. I suggest folks to put a hold on v60, it probably is just a not seriously done oem release. Better wait on for V80 which i heard should be soon next month



I had this sinking feeling it was no good, the placement of the 3.8mm midrange didn't make sense since it is located at the back of the housing. It might have been a better design if the bass and midrange drivers switched places ( iunderstand this would change the housing shape). I really like my TRN v20 so I took a chance on this one...oh well can't get lucky everytime. I'll have to wait until it actually arrives before I come to a real judgement. Today was comparing the TRN V20 vs KZ ZSR, both I could listen to all day. ZSR stays put better, but the TRN V20 has deeper bass, the bass is also more detailed, the midrange sounds less recessed and fuller and the treble is not fatiguing for me. The ZSR can sound kind of artificial in the treble for me at times. The V20 could use a tad more 8khz bump but it's ok without. Now I need to keep playing with more tips on the V20 to see if I can get it to stay inserted better. The included medium tips keep it in place better than medium KZ starlines. I might try going up in size with the starlines. I don't know why they don't stay, they have a really long nozzle IMO.​


----------



## Slater (May 23, 2018)

Bartig said:


> No, cables are good. Switched them too. They’re good.
> 
> - Coming from the V20, lower mids and vocals sound muffled
> - Coming from the ZSR, lower mids and vocals sound muffled
> ...



Usually when midrange is muffled, that generally means there's something blocking the sound. Either a foam plugged shoved in the nozzle or a double nozzle filter (so for example a nylon or tyvek filter stacked either on top of or underneath a standard stainless nozzle mesh). You can gently remove the stainless mesh by prying on the edge of it with a sewing needle, removing whatever is choking the sound, and sticking the stainless mesh back into place.

It certainly can't hurt, especially since the reports of the V60 are less than stellar. What have you got to lose? You can always put it back.

The other thing I would make sure to do is tip roll, as 9/10 times the stock tips don't provide the best sound. I would go with something wide bore and not foam (Auvio wide bores or Whirlwinds), which would allow the most sound possible to get to your ear (thus reducing anything that would cause muffle and/or frequency absorption to an absolute minimum).


----------



## Dobrescu George

Kinera Seed?  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.ro/2018/05/kinera-seed-v-shaped-fun.html


----------



## SuperLuigi

Aside from the EP51/52, any suggestions on some bluetooth headphones for the gym?  Cheaper the better.


----------



## samaero

Bartig said:


> Please try long tips on them first! Other forum member and I recently discovered it unlocks a whole lot of detail and pronunciation in the mids. Now it’s in my top 3.



Hmm interesting.....thanks for the tip! I can see how this would affect sound, but did changing tips clear up comfort / ear pressure issues for you? If you never had those issues to begin with, it might just be that I've got weird shaped ears or something. Sound wise I was probably too harsh to begin with - they do sound good, but the comfort thing is a deal breaker for me as I wear my IEMs all day.


----------



## audionab

how does hifiman re400 compare to tin audio t2?


----------



## eggnogg

Slater said:


> Usually when midrange is muffled, that generally means there's something blocking the sound. Either a foam plugged shoved in the nozzle or a double nozzle filter (so for example a nylon or tyvek filter stacked either on top of or underneath a standard stainless nozzle mesh). You can gently remove the stainless mesh by prying on the edge of it with a sewing needle, removing whatever is choking the sound, and sticking the stainless mesh back into place.
> 
> It certainly can't hurt, especially since the reports of the V60 are less than stellar. What have you got to lose? You can always put it back.
> 
> The other thing I would make sure to do is tip roll, as 9/10 times the stock tips don't provide the best sound. I would go with something wide bore and not foam (Auvio wide bores or Whirlwinds), which would allow the most sound possible to get to your ear (thus reducing anything that would cause muffle and/or frequency absorption to an absolute minimum).



Yes, removing metal mesh in the nozzle improve V60

https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999307297330376705?s=19


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Aside from the EP51/52, any suggestions on some bluetooth headphones for the gym?  Cheaper the better.



Where are you located?


----------



## Slater (May 23, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> Yes, removing metal mesh in the nozzle improve V60
> 
> https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999307297330376705?s=19



I had a sneaking feeling that was going to be the case...

It's like when something sounds like you have 'cotton in your ears'. Well duh, remove the cotton and bingo clear as a bell.

I still think it's likely that there's foam placed down in the nozzle. Either that or they could just flat out made the nozzle too small (in effect, choking the DD driver and not enough sound can get through).

The ATE, for example, benefits greatly from replacing the stock nozzle with a larger diameter one (@CoiL did this on his "FF modded ATE").


----------



## kw8910

eggnogg said:


> Yes, removing metal mesh in the nozzle improve V60
> 
> https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999307297330376705?s=19


Confirmed! Mids and vocals are better now, bigger soundstage and it’s not going to be thrown into the dust bin. No idea why they used the filter they did, the holes are tiny..From memory the difference in sound is more significant than when I removed the red kz atr filter.


----------



## NeonHD (May 24, 2018)

surfacecube said:


> Hey guys, what's the best IEM around 5 to 10 ?



KZ ED9 hands down. Just touches that $10 threshold but the sound you get from it is absolutely mindblowing for the price. Great lows and detailed highs, along with a spacious soundstage and 3D imaging.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

audionab said:


> how does hifiman re400 compare to tin audio t2?


Well TinAudio t2 forté is neutrality, speed and clarity over high range.

HifiMan re400 forté is perfect impulse, which leads to better transition of instrument, locational cues of instrument, correct phase and naturalness.

Under 50$, TinAudio t2 is better because of speed and clarity over hifiman and you can exchange cables, if damaged.

Hifiman is on weaker construction side, but is good.

Only difference between 400 and 600 is that 600 sounds less grainy and more quicker in speed


----------



## NeonHD

This is a subjective question, but which mid-tier chi-fi do you guys think has the most spacious soundstage?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

NeonHD said:


> This is a subjective question, but which mid-tier chi-fi do you guys think has the most spacious soundstage?


KZ zs5


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Slater said:


> Usually when midrange is muffled, that generally means there's something blocking the sound. Either a foam plugged shoved in the nozzle or a double nozzle filter (so for example a nylon or tyvek filter stacked either on top of or underneath a standard stainless nozzle mesh). You can gently remove the stainless mesh by prying on the edge of it with a sewing needle, removing whatever is choking the sound, and sticking the stainless mesh back into place.
> 
> It certainly can't hurt, especially since the reports of the V60 are less than stellar. What have you got to lose? You can always put it back.
> 
> The other thing I would make sure to do is tip roll, as 9/10 times the stock tips don't provide the best sound. I would go with something wide bore and not foam (Auvio wide bores or Whirlwinds), which would allow the most sound possible to get to your ear (thus reducing anything that would cause muffle and/or frequency absorption to an absolute minimum).


Continuing his point, when foam is placed in front of speaker, it causes a detrimental effect. To loudspeaker, as they move way more air, its okay. Sometimes for headphone also, but iem produces way less air on movement, so instead effecting treble, The effect goes to higher mid range and sometimes midrange also, creating a bad roll off. Some foams mess up timing of frequency due to weird porosity creating muffle up sound.

Better solution is micropore or teabag.

And use damping in front when it is actually needed, otherwise remove it


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Where are you located?



Alberta, Canada


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kw8910 said:


> Confirmed! Mids and vocals are better now, bigger soundstage and it’s not going to be thrown into the dust bin. No idea why they used the filter they did, the holes are tiny..From memory the difference in sound is more significant than when I removed the red kz atr filter.


I want to ask how much difference is there...

Can you make comparison between foam and removed foam


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

kw8910 said:


> Confirmed! Mids and vocals are better now, bigger soundstage and it’s not going to be thrown into the dust bin. No idea why they used the filter they did, the holes are tiny..From memory the difference in sound is more significant than when I removed the red kz atr filter.



Nice!

Reminds me of the screen they used on the back of the Headroom MS16. It *looked* like it was a nice grille, allowing the MS16 to be a semi-open backed earbud. Well, in reality it was the worst screen I've ever seen, chocking the air so much that there was the equivalent of a single pinhole's worth of air actually getting through. I found if you just remove the whole screen, it revealed a nice beefy hole (maybe ~3mm) in the back of the shell. The sound improved considerably before vs after.




So yet again with the V60, we have yet another example of "_good intentions, bad execution_". I've said it before and I'll say it again - the devil is in the details, and these companies can't skimp on tuning and continue botching up things as simple as a $0.01 mesh filter buggering up the final sound.

You should post your results on the IEM mod thread, so other owners of the V60 know about the mod. The same problem probably also affects the MDK-ESS ASE as well.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-mod-collective-bring-all-your-iem-mods-here.867486/

In addition, you may want to consider adding back a 'normal' stainless nozzle mesh, that allows plenty of airflow. It is basically transparent (as far as it's effect on the sound), and having something there is better than nothing, as it will protect the drivers from dust, dirt, and ear wax.

You can get them here (cheap), in a multitude of sizes, and they just peel and stick in place:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ear...on-Noise-cotton-Tuning-cotton/2046606720.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...h-filter-gum-never-rust-belt/32825480205.html
==========================================================

_Update: I remember a mod from a while ago, where there was a similar situation with a nozzle mesh that had it's holes too small (or not punched all the way through during manufacturing), and it was botching up the sound. The solution was simply to take a sharp sewing needle and use it to open up the holes some more. The IEM was the TFZ Series 5, and opening the holes made it "a completely different headphone" according to the owner. I suspect that is all that needs to be done to the V60:_


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Alberta, Canada



Oh, sorry friend. If you were in the US I could have helped 

I would recommend looking for some inexpensive bluetooth sets on Gearbest and Aliexpress.

Check the Gearbest deals thread to see what's currently available in bluetooth. I see bluetooth earphones with extra coupon deals *constantly*:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/201...promotion-xiaomi-earphone-up-to-47-off.832367​


----------



## eggnogg

kw8910 said:


> Confirmed! Mids and vocals are better now, bigger soundstage and it’s not going to be thrown into the dust bin. No idea why they used the filter they did, the holes are tiny..From memory the difference in sound is more significant than when I removed the red kz atr filter.



Update, from this guy.
Improved bass with pucturing a small hole inthe vent.

https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999492363885019137?s=19


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Oh, sorry friend. If you were in the US I could have helped
> 
> I would recommend looking for some inexpensive bluetooth sets on Gearbest and Aliexpress.
> 
> ...



Is there some special deal unique to the US? I have access to a US mailbox and I order stuff to it and go pick it up.


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Is there some special deal unique to the US? I have access to a US mailbox and I order stuff to it and go pick it up.



Nope, people all over the world order stuff from our friends at Gearbest 

Some coupon codes are country-specific, but when that is the case it will say so. 75% of the time the coupon codes are for any country.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Nope, people all over the world order stuff from our friends at Gearbest
> 
> Some coupon codes are country-specific, but when that is the case it will say so. 75% of the time the coupon codes are for any country.



In the previous comment, you wrote this:

"Oh, sorry friend. If you were in the US I could have helped "

Which made me think there was some special deal you were referring to that was exclusive to the US or something.  

But I'll keep an eye out on that gearbest coupon thread.  It's always hard to know what's going to be good quality and not with some of those brands.


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> In the previous comment, you wrote this:
> 
> "Oh, sorry friend. If you were in the US I could have helped "
> 
> ...



No, I meant that if you were in the US (like I am) I have some bluetooth stuff I could have sent you. But because you are not in the US, shipping would cost too much.


----------



## Bartig (May 24, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> Aside from the EP51/52, any suggestions on some bluetooth headphones for the gym?  Cheaper the better.


Bluedio TE Turbine. Not too detailed, but a full and nice bassy sound great for sporting. Good comfort too, due to their ear hooks.



samaero said:


> Hmm interesting.....thanks for the tip! I can see how this would affect sound, but did changing tips clear up comfort / ear pressure issues for you? If you never had those issues to begin with, it might just be that I've got weird shaped ears or something. Sound wise I was probably too harsh to begin with - they do sound good, but the comfort thing is a deal breaker for me as I wear my IEMs all day.


I’ve never had any comfort issues with the Z5000, sorry. 



kw8910 said:


> Confirmed! Mids and vocals are better now, bigger soundstage and it’s not going to be thrown into the dust bin. No idea why they used the filter they did, the holes are tiny..From memory the difference in sound is more significant than when I removed the red kz atr filter.


Allright! So I will have to either punctuate or remove the filter? Will try the first first. 

I’d like some help with the filter removal, never modded before apart from putting a sticker on the Tin Audio T2 bass vent. 



eggnogg said:


> Update, from this guy.
> Improved bass with pucturing a small hole inthe vent.
> 
> https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999492363885019137?s=19


I already figured this hole was strangely aligned. It doesn’t line up properly with the ‘air bubble’ underneath it, thus maybe choking the sound. But - the are other steps to be taken first.

Thanks all!


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Allright! So I will have to either punctuate or remove the filter? Will try the first first.
> 
> I’d like some help with the filter removal, never modded before apart from putting a sticker on the Tin Audio T2 bass vent.



Well, you use a very fine (and sharp) sewing needle for both methods.

If you don't have any sewing needles, you can buy a whole pack of them at many stores for about $1 (walmart, any fabric store, any craft store like Michaels, possibly a Dollar store, etc). They are extremely useful to have anyways, and it is easily the 1 tool I use more than anything when working on and modding IEMs.

- For the "poke holes" method, you use your needle to poke the individual holes of the nozzle screen. Then you move the needle around in a circular motion, so your fingers and the needle make the motion in the shape of the cone of a funnel (if that makes sense). You will see the hole open up larger. Then you simply move onto the next hole and so on, until all of the holes are opened up like IEM in the left side of the photo I posted above.

- For the removal of the nozzle screen, you would use the needle and stick it under the edge of the screen, then GENTLY lift it up. If you have ever opened a paint can before, it is the same idea: https://thediyplaybook.com/2014/06/how-to-openclose-paint-can-without-mess.html


----------



## kw8910 (May 27, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> Update, from this guy.
> Improved bass with pucturing a small hole inthe vent.
> 
> https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999492363885019137?s=19


 Wow, this guy helped a lot
It’s a significant improvement, worth doing both steps and not sure why this isn’t the stock sound.

TRN V60 Mod

Step 1. Get rid of grill at the nozzle using a safety pin to lift it off and expose balanced armature (blue arrow). Don’t worry about breaking or saving the grill because it’s useless!


Replace opening with steel mesh as Slater suggested.

Step 2. (Optional, may induce driver flex)

Improve bass by poking hole with the same needle/safety pin at the air port (red arrow). There’s a membrane beneath the hole, some kind of white glue stretchy thing. Once that’s done, don’t panic like I did because it sounds absolutely terrible. Grab a tiny piece of micropore tape (which I found in a first aid kit) and cover it up. Bass is not as bloated or slow yet still retains that fun sound. more balanced and less fatiguing overall. Here’s a pic of the micropore tape.

Sharpie it black if the look bothers you.

Step 3/4

Replace stock cable with silver plated cable (or better) and find the right tip for yourself (kz starline or jacket spiral dots for me).

Now if anyone can suggest a way to minimize the driver flex without altering the bass too much, I’m open to suggestions. But it’s something I’d gladly sacrifice. The sound is more balanced, vocals are more intimate, soundstage is bigger and resolution/clarity is improved. The signature is still fun and warm..I’ll take it.


----------



## kw8910

dhruvmeena96 said:


> I want to ask how much difference is there...
> 
> Can you make comparison between foam and removed foam


 There’s no foam, it’s just the grill and ba underneath that.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

kw8910 said:


> There’s no foam, it’s just the grill and ba underneath that.


Still need comparisons bro...that grill


----------



## kw8910

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Still need comparisons bro...that grill


it’s not worth owning with that grill on there. It’s muffled, distant and grainy. No enjoyment at all.


----------



## Bartig (May 24, 2018)

Thanks! First, I will try them out this way a bit. The punctuation failed, the removal of the filter was too easy. Behold the work of a true mod pro! 



I don’t sense any lack of bass, so I’ll see if I want to punch the other hole as well.


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> Thanks! First, I will try them out this way a bit. The punctuation failed, the removal of the filter was too easy.
> 
> I don’t sense any lack of bass, so I’ll see if I want to punch the other hole as well.



Sorry if I wasn’t clear. The bass vent mod is to decrease the bass so it’s not so bloated or overpowering. Not necessary if you like it boomy that way but I feel the bass is tighter and not as fatiguing for longer listening periods. Just caution that it’s a one way street. Once you do It there’s no going back to the original sound. But honestly it’s just a slight adjustment. Not as major as removing the grill..


----------



## AliveNoMore

Can someone please make a short comparison between the Rose Aurora and the ZhiYin Z5000? I get that both have great bass extension but what low frequency range is most emphasized on each? Mids? Highs?


----------



## tehidiot

What tips are you guys using?


----------



## stimuz (May 24, 2018)

RIP 12.99 CM5 train is over, I regret not buying a few backups.

Edit: man, It feels bad. I keep coming back to CM5 and I can't explain why. IT01, T2, KZ ZS10 and I still reach for the CM5. whyyyy

Edit 2: false alarm, 40% taken at checkout. Time to grab 2 spares. ****kk its not discounting RIIIP. K i'm dumb its a coupon now.


----------



## handwander

The TFZ Series 2 are a bit cheaper than their normal price right now on Massdrop. Don't really feel like buying them but I've always like the look. of some models. The translucent ones with the mesh back are nice.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

AliveNoMore said:


> Can someone please make a short comparison between the Rose Aurora and the ZhiYin Z5000? I get that both have great bass extension but what low frequency range is most emphasized on each? Mids? Highs?


Rose aurora is discontinued model, and is compared to rhapsodio clipper ad not zhiyin z5000.

Zhiyin z5000 is a technical monster tuned toward bass and rose aurora is faster and more clear rhapsodio clipper.

Zhiyin z5000 is very fast and dynamic punch is above all iem under 80$.

Rose aurora is like litlle less bassy then z5000 and with some sparkle on treble. But zhiyin speed is way more than aurora


----------



## audionab

how to remove echo i get in my music with equalization
which frequencies should i decrease?


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Echo happens in midrange or upper midrange.

No need to remove it otherwise you will spoil the sound, that is driver and enclosure limitation.


audionab said:


> how to remove echo i get in my music with equalization
> which frequencies should i decrease?



TFZ queen is out.

129usd on penon


----------



## Hazard10

I like the stock T2 foam tips but i was wondering which is the best aftermarket foam tip for T2? Would love some description and comparisons.


----------



## fredhubbard2

I use these on my KZ's and TinAudios ::

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TCM-FOAM-R...1527155698&sr=8-7&keywords=blue+foam+ear+tips


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Thanks! First, I will try them out this way a bit. The punctuation failed, the removal of the filter was too easy. Behold the work of a true mod pro!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t sense any lack of bass, so I’ll see if I want to punch the other hole as well.



What is all of the black stuff blocking all of the space in the nozzle? It looks like glue, a rubber ring, or something? Whatever it is, seems to be blocking a lot of sound from the dynamic drivers.




Also, that included red-cored ear tip looks to be too narrow (again, necking down and blocking sound). I would try some sort of wide bore tip personally.


----------



## Bartig

I don’t know, looks like there’s a Klingon vessel in there man.


----------



## AliveNoMore

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Rose aurora is discontinued model, and is compared to rhapsodio clipper ad not zhiyin z5000.
> 
> Zhiyin z5000 is a technical monster tuned toward bass and rose aurora is faster and more clear rhapsodio clipper.
> 
> ...


Can you remember/tell me what frequencies are boosted?

For example, I currently have KZ ZS3 and I like them, but I feel that there is some bass bleed due to a much wider range of frequencies being boosted. I prefer the boost to be mainly around the 40-80 Hz area.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> I don’t know, looks like there’s a Klingon vessel in there man.



Yeah, that looks like clear crusty glue. I would try and clear as much of that as possible using tweezers. Just don't let the chunks fall down into the IEM. You can hold it over your head (facing down) as you break the glue up. That will cause the pieces to fall AWAY from the IEM (and towards the floor). Make sense?


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Yeah, that looks like clear crusty glue. I would try and clear as much of that as possible using tweezers. Just don't let the chunks fall down into the IEM. You can hold it over your head (facing down) as you break the glue up. That will cause the pieces to fall AWAY from the IEM (and towards the floor). Make sense?


You make it sound so simple! Have you seen my pierced filters?  Haha, will try this - many thanks!


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

Bartig said:


> You make it sound so simple! Have you seen my pierced filters?  Haha, will try this - many thanks!



Well, don’t do anything you’re not comfortable with or that is beyond your skill level (or eyesight level). If you’re happy with the changes so far, just leave it at that and enjoy.

At a minimum, this is all documented so others who have the v60 will be able check theirs.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> No, I meant that if you were in the US (like I am) I have some bluetooth stuff I could have sent you. But because you are not in the US, shipping would cost too much.



Lol i'm sorry I totally didnt follow.  That's a very nice offer!  What sort of bluetooth stuff do you have?  I don't mind paying the shipping costs to Canada.  Regardless, very nice of you


----------



## kw8910

Slater said:


> Yeah, that looks like clear crusty glue. I would try and clear as much of that as possible using tweezers. Just don't let the chunks fall down into the IEM. You can hold it over your head (facing down) as you break the glue up. That will cause the pieces to fall AWAY from the IEM (and towards the floor). Make sense?



That glue is actually a plastic covering that keeps the BA centered in place. It’s looks like it got twisted around a about 45 degrees, mine is aligned on both sides and looks fine. It may have been dislodged while taking out the grill maybe? Or just poor QC.

@Bartig  I’d highly recommend replacing the stock cable, even the stock KZ cable sounded better (though I don’t like it’s ergonomics). It will be less veiled, more clarity. 

With the basic mods it’s really gotten a whole lot better. Will try to do some quick comparisons with cm5, nicehck bro among others. I have a feeling it’ll fare quite well


----------



## crabdog (May 24, 2018)

Edit: Removed to avoid nazi banhammer


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> Am liking these much more than I was expecting. Really quite impressive.



I hope to find out soon


----------



## crabdog (May 24, 2018)

It's way beyond time this issue was resolved instead of grown adults having to police each other.


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> Am liking these much more than I was expecting. Really quite impressive.



If I'm not mistaken, this is from a brand related to the banned sellers? might be wise to check up on it and remove if needed (pity, I was interested since I heard its quite good and there's a quad hybrid coming)


----------



## kw8910

Trn v60 (modded) vs uiisii cm5:

CM5
- neutral sound, all-rounder
- highs more extended, better reprentation of instruments 
- some sibilance
- vocals are thinner
- less resolution, imaging
- flatter soundstage

TRN V60
- elevated bass, L -shape
- warm, darker sound
- treble is rolled off, no sibilance
- fuller vocals, more clarity & resolution
- bigger soundstage, better perception of depth

I have zsa on the way so I’m looking forward to how they compare as well.


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is from a brand related to the banned sellers? might be wise to check up on it and remove if needed (pity, I was interested since I heard its quite good and there's a quad hybrid coming)



Correct, banned. Info is in my signature link.


----------



## crabdog

Slater said:


> Correct, banned. Info is in my signature link.


I'm pleading ignorance.


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> It's got a solid, impactful bass but it's a nicely executed bass - no bloat or excess (though well north of neutral). Nice clear mids and crisp, smooth treble. I'm underwhelmed by the stock cable but at least it can be swapped out. The build quality looks really good too.



sounds good to me, but it is possible (based on some of the above posts) that I will not be allowed to share impressions....


----------



## audionab

kw8910 said:


> Trn v60 (modded) vs uiisii cm5:
> 
> CM5
> - neutral sound, all-rounder
> ...



looking forward to zsa impressions


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> sounds good to me, but it is possible (based on some of the above posts) that I will not be allowed to share impressions....



That is correct, unfortunately 

You risk getting permanently “Otto Motored” by the mods if you discuss the banned sellers, banned brands, or banned models.

It’s not worth the risk, so we just have to play by the rules until the situation changes (which I hope it does someday).

So until then, those of us that own the affected products just have to enjoy them in silence (at least on Head Fi). It really is a sad and unfortunate situation.


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> MEMT T5 (my top ear bud!)



I have the Memt T5.  I have not had time to listen to it much but will do so soon.  I do remember liking it and it is certainly comfortable and well built.  Nice to hear that you rate it so highly.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the Memt T5.  I have not had time to listen to it much but will do so soon.  I do remember liking it and it is certainly comfortable and well built.  Nice to hear that you rate it so highly.


I have an unopened MEMT box downstairs  I can't remember which model it is but it's an iem not an earbud. I'll get to it soon #fallingbehind


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 24, 2018)

crabdog said:


> I have an unopened MEMT box downstairs  I can't remember which model it is but it's an iem not an earbud. I'll get to it soon #fallingbehind



Most likely the Memt X5.   The T5 is a pod... a nice metal pod.  I also have the Memt X6 which is an earbud.

photos of all three in spoiler



Spoiler



MEMT X5






MEMT X6





MEMT T5


----------



## Bartig (May 24, 2018)

kw8910 said:


> Trn v60 (modded) vs uiisii cm5:
> 
> CM5
> - neutral sound, all-rounder
> ...


Yes, the V60 got way better with the modding. They’ve come alive!

After the hole punching and filter removing I taped the hole. Not sure if I liked it better.

Then I taped the hole of the Z5000 and holy smokes... I love that IEM. It constantly drags me into the music more than any other IEM at this moment.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> Most likely the Memt X5.   The T5 is a pod... a nice metal pod.  I also have the Memt X6 which is an earbud.
> 
> photos of all three in spoiler
> 
> ...


Nope, it's not the X5. I reviewed that last year and have also had the X5s for several months. I have the X6 but decided not to review it because frankly, it was pretty awful.

I just checked the other box - I have the X9x. Hopefully, I'll get started on it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Then I taped the hole of the Z5000 and holy smokes... I love that IEM. It constantly drags me into the music more than any other IEM at this moment.



Does taping the hole of the Z5000 make the driver flex worse?

Also, which vent hole are you talking about? The front or back?

So you have the mod fever now, eh? It's so easy to improve many of these IEMs with ridiculously simple tricks and a little experimentation - you can really get your money's worth!

It boggles my mind to look at my ChiFi collection (not the good stuff, but rather the meh stuff that is in the 'drawer of forgotten gear'), and imagine all of the unlocked potential hidden away. I mean, it's already a sunk cost so the way I view it I really don't have anything to lose.


----------



## kw8910

Bartig said:


> Yes, the V60 got way better with the modding. They’ve come alive!
> 
> After the hole punching and filter removing I taped the hole. Not sure if I liked it better.
> 
> Then I taped the hole of the Z5000 and holy smokes... I love that IEM. It constantly drags me into the music more than any other IEM at this moment.



Nice!  You used micropore tape?


----------



## zazaboy

Anyone has info about magaosi y3 it looks solid and affordable for 40euro


----------



## Bartig (May 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> Does taping the hole of the Z5000 make the driver flex worse?
> 
> Also, which vent hole are you talking about? The front or back?
> 
> ...


The back vent. It was a tryout - I removed it after an hour again because I actually missed that insane deep bass.



kw8910 said:


> Nice!  You used micropore tape?


No, nothing too complicated yet. The white-yellowish tape you use for painting.

*Update on the TRN V60*: I listened to the Z5000, watched some television and got back to the now modded V60...

It’s still a bloated, muffled mess. Back to the beginning, it seems. It’s as if every singer and its instruments catched the flue. Too bad really. Hoped TRN would be the next big thing!


----------



## Slater (May 24, 2018)

Bartig said:


> The back vent. It was a tryout - I removed it after an hour again because I actually missed that insane deep bass.



Usually blocking a rear hole (or increasing resistance via micropore) will REDUCE bass.

To INCREASE bass (or at least reduce the loss of bass), you usually need to block (or increase resistance via micropore) a FRONT vent if one exists. The front vent is usually on or very close to the nozzle.

The front vent is the tricky one though, as it is what allows air pressure from insertion to escape. So messing with the front vent is closely tied to driver flex in most IEMs. You have to try and find a balance.


----------



## kw8910 (May 24, 2018)

Bartig said:


> The back vent. It was a tryout - I removed it after an hour again because I actually missed that insane deep bass.
> 
> 
> No, nothing too complicated yet. The white-yellowish tape you use for painting.
> ...



Painter's tape is water resistant- little to no air will get through so it might be worse than stock like that. Give it a shot with more burn-in, micropore tape, and cable replacement before making final judgement. It may not be your sound preference but it shouldn't sound as muffled as you say. Also I'm wondering if that crooked plastic centering piece for your BA is also blocking the airways and distorting the sound. But you're right, with all the mods it's still a bit dark and got that rolled off treble so it's not gonna beat out Z5000 or anything like that.


----------



## Emelya

Are there any impressions about the Hzsound HZ5 here? These earphones look almost like lite version of the Semkarch SKC CNT1 and also have replaceable filters. Most of the Chinese reviews seem to be very positive.


----------



## NeonHD

eggnogg said:


> Yes, removing metal mesh in the nozzle improve V60
> 
> https://twitter.com/palm_house/status/999307297330376705?s=19



Speaking of which, has anyone tried removing the mesh on their TRN V20? And is there any significantly good changes in the sound when removed? The metal mesh seems to be stuck tightly on my nozzle, so I can't remove it without breaking it.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Speaking of which, has anyone tried removing the mesh on their TRN V20? And is there any significantly good changes in the sound when removed? The metal mesh seems to be stuck tightly on my nozzle, so I can't remove it without breaking it.



I have never seen a nozzle screen that was stuck on tightly. Usually they are barely adhered with a reusable adhesive. And there's a few that are attached with a tiny bit of non-reusable glue (KZ ZST, Meizu EP52, etc).

So if it's stuck so tightly you can't even remove it, my guess is it's gooped on with a ridiculously excessive amount of glue (like the V60 shown earlier).


----------



## TLDRonin (May 25, 2018)

In my experience, taping the hole on the back of the z5000 made them sound god awful. It made it sound much more closed in and bland


----------



## Slater (May 25, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> In my experience taping the holes on the back of the z5000 made them sounds god awful. It made it sound much more closed in and bland



Not surprising.

Dynamic drivers need air to move. The back vent is usually where it gets this air from folks! Choke the back vent and you choke the sound.

In most IEMs you want MORE venting behind the driver, not LESS.

It's the same idea as open vs closed headphones. This is why IEMs like the KZ HDSE and ED9 sound so good (especially the soundstage).

And also why I modded the back of my EDSE to make it truly open, instead of the stock 'fake' grille.

Rear of the housing opened up:


And the stock grille put back into place over the hole I made:


Of course there are exceptions and the rule doesn't universally apply.

The front vent is another story, and is usually used to fine tune the sound (especially bass).


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the Memt T5.  I have not had time to listen to it much but will do so soon.  I do remember liking it and it is certainly comfortable and well built.  Nice to hear that you rate it so highly.


Yup!...It is my top ear bud (not to be mistaken as an in-ear earphone).


----------



## 1clearhead

zazaboy said:


> Anyone has info about magaosi y3 it looks solid and affordable for 40euro


It is incredibly good!...

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible For Each: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

MaGaosi Y3
7mm + 9mm separately tuned drivers with BA armature tweeter each side
PSR: 9.5
SS: Balanced/Neutral (depending on genre) with natural and transparent clarity, soundstage, and resolution!
BQ: 7
OP: 8
OV: 8
COMMENTS: Best double DD and BA set up I've heard so far!

My main page...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


-Clear


----------



## SuperLuigi

Been out of a the chi-fi game for a bit now(I have to leave otherwise i spend too much money on cheap headphones.) but i"m back for a bit looking for a purchase.  I've had a pair of LZ Z03A's(https://audiobudget.com/product/LZ/Z03A) that are dying on me(mic and right ear are gone) so looking to replace it with something new.  I enjoyed the sound of the Z03As.  I need to look for something with a mic and was looking at these head phones.

MEMT 5xs, Einssear t2, and swing IE800.  

Anything else to consider in a similar price point with a mic?  I mostly picked these headphones because i recognize them from the last time i went down teh rabbit hole and because of the good reviews on audiobudget.


----------



## snip3r77

SuperLuigi said:


> Been out of a the chi-fi game for a bit now(I have to leave otherwise i spend too much money on cheap headphones.) but i"m back for a bit looking for a purchase.  I've had a pair of LZ Z03A's(https://audiobudget.com/product/LZ/Z03A) that are dying on me(mic and right ear are gone) so looking to replace it with something new.  I enjoyed the sound of the Z03As.  I need to look for something with a mic and was looking at these head phones.
> 
> MEMT 5xs, Einssear t2, and swing IE800.
> 
> Anything else to consider in a similar price point with a mic?  I mostly picked these headphones because i recognize them from the last time i went down teh rabbit hole and because of the good reviews on audiobudget.


Tinaudio T2 bro, certified by Audiobudget too


----------



## DBaldock9

SuperLuigi said:


> Been out of a the chi-fi game for a bit now(I have to leave otherwise i spend too much money on cheap headphones.) but i"m back for a bit looking for a purchase.  I've had a pair of LZ Z03A's(https://audiobudget.com/product/LZ/Z03A) that are dying on me(mic and right ear are gone) so looking to replace it with something new.  I enjoyed the sound of the Z03As.  I need to look for something with a mic and was looking at these head phones.
> 
> MEMT 5xs, Einssear t2, and swing IE800.
> 
> Anything else to consider in a similar price point with a mic?  I mostly picked these headphones because i recognize them from the last time i went down teh rabbit hole and because of the good reviews on audiobudget.



I've got the 2016 version of the Magaosi BK50, and it really sounds good, and has the inline Mic / Audio Controls.  
The new version is available with a connected cable, or with MMCX connectors, so you can use a cable of your choice.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chr...dphone-Driver-BA-HIFI-In-Ear/32783911942.html


----------



## SuperLuigi

snip3r77 said:


> Tinaudio T2 bro, certified by Audiobudget too


Appreciate the suggestion but it's also more than double the headphones I listed. It's 50 usd and the stuff I mentioned is like 15-20 usd.


----------



## BrunoC

SuperLuigi said:


> Appreciate the suggestion but it's also more than double the headphones I listed. It's 50 usd and the stuff I mentioned is like 15-20 usd.



The fantastic SENZER H1 is back on Aliexpress for 9€. That's my recomendation. IMO you can't beat that price for detailed sound with fantastic bass. It reacts very well when amped, producing a balanced sound. Wide soundstage too. It's not the latest IEM on the road, it's not hyped, but what a gem it is!


----------



## mbwilson111

BrunoC said:


> The fantastic SENZER H1 is back on Aliexpress for 9€. That's my recomendation. IMO you can't beat that price for detailed sound with fantastic bass. It reacts very well when amped, producing a balanced sound. Wide soundstage too. It's not the latest IEM on the road, it's not hyped, but what a gem it is!


That is a great price.  I paid £16.99 on Amazon last year.  Excellent recommendation.


----------



## audionab

SuperLuigi said:


> Been out of a the chi-fi game for a bit now(I have to leave otherwise i spend too much money on cheap headphones.) but i"m back for a bit looking for a purchase.  I've had a pair of LZ Z03A's(https://audiobudget.com/product/LZ/Z03A) that are dying on me(mic and right ear are gone) so looking to replace it with something new.  I enjoyed the sound of the Z03As.  I need to look for something with a mic and was looking at these head phones.
> 
> MEMT 5xs, Einssear t2, and swing IE800.
> 
> Anything else to consider in a similar price point with a mic?  I mostly picked these headphones because i recognize them from the last time i went down teh rabbit hole and because of the good reviews on audiobudget.



you can take a look at kz es4 its early impressions are good


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the 2016 version of the Magaosi BK50, and it really sounds good, and has the inline Mic / Audio Controls.
> The new version is available with a connected cable, or with MMCX connectors, so you can use a cable of your choice.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chr...dphone-Driver-BA-HIFI-In-Ear/32783911942.html



Same here. I love mine, and it's beautiful to look at!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Same here. I love mine, and it's beautiful to look at!



ok that just tipped me over the edge...last one on Amazon UK prime


----------



## waynes world

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the 2016 version of the Magaosi BK50, and it really sounds good, and has the inline Mic / Audio Controls.
> The new version is available with a connected cable, or with MMCX connectors, so you can use a cable of your choice.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Chr...dphone-Driver-BA-HIFI-In-Ear/32783911942.html





Slater said:


> Same here. I love mine, and it's beautiful to look at!





mbwilson111 said:


> ok that just tipped me over the edge...last one on Amazon UK prime



I just popped in quickly out of curiosity. And I realize that I must get out just as quickly!!!

Seriously, thankfully I don't do iem's anymore. Otherwise you guys & gals would be sucking me into buying more than just earbuds and headphones lol


----------



## mbwilson111

waynes world said:


> I just popped in quickly out of curiosity. And I realize that I must get out just as quickly!!!
> 
> Seriously, thankfully I don't do iem's anymore. Otherwise you guys & gals would be sucking me into buying more than just earbuds and headphones lol



Stay... we have iems.


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> Stay... we have iems.



I think you meant "we have buds". If so, then okay - I'll stay!

But iem's are a no go for me: they make my ears itchy and prone to infections, and they flare up my tinnitus (which has disappeared since stopping with iems).


----------



## mbwilson111

waynes world said:


> I think you meant "we have buds". If so, then okay - I'll stay!



We have buds too.


----------



## 1clearhead

waynes world said:


> I think you meant "we have buds". If so, then okay - I'll stay!
> 
> But iem's are a no go for me: they make my ears itchy and prone to infections, and they flare up my tinnitus (which has disappeared since stopping with iems).


Then you must try the MEMT T5. It is a gem among ear buds and very solid and sounds like you're actually wearing hi-end IEM's! For me, personally the best ear buds I've heard so far.

Link...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...15f3-4d82-a276-e332bc39bebe&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## waynes world

1clearhead said:


> Then you must try the MEMT T5. It is a gem among ear buds and very solid and sounds like you're actually wearing hi-end IEM's! For me, personally the best ear buds I've heard so far.
> 
> Link...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MEMT-T5-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Earbuds-Hifi-Bass/32855938707.html



I should have run while I had the chance lol! 

Seriously, thanks for the link - those look interesting and I will check them out (I like the price as well).

Btw, when copying an aliexpress link, I usually delete all of the stuff after ".html" since it's useless and just takes up space.


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> Then you must try the MEMT T5. It is a gem among ear buds and very solid and sounds like you're actually wearing hi-end IEM's! For me, personally the best ear buds I've heard so far.



I definitely will give mine a good listen this weekend.  I got them out last night and then got sidetracked with something else.  

After @crabdog said the MEMT X6 was awful, I just had to listen to mine.  Happily listened to three albums that I know well and did not find anything to be awful.

I like the magnetic feature on the MEMTs.

I call my T5 a pod... it is not really a bud?  or is a pod a bud?  Very very comfortable... more so than most buds or iems for me.


----------



## mbwilson111

waynes world said:


> Btw, when copying an aliexpress link, I usually delete all of the stuff after ".html" since it's useless and just takes up space.



good point... I try to as well.  What does all that do anyway?  Does it give hits to advertisers?

btw... certain sellers are not to be mentioned or linked to ... check Slater's  signature.  This and another thread keeps getting in trouble..


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> good point... I try to as well.  What does all that do anyway?  Does it give hits to advertisers?



I think so.



> btw... certain sellers are not to be mentioned or linked to ... check Slater's  signature.  This and another thread keeps getting in trouble..



How the heck are users - especially newer ones - supposed to know that those sellers and brands are banned? I've been discussing the PT15's all over the place (as have others), and I didn't have an inkling that the brand was banned.


----------



## mbwilson111

waynes world said:


> I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck are users - especially newer ones - supposed to know that those sellers and brands are banned? I've been discussing the PT15's all over the place (as have others), and I didn't have an inkling that the brand was banned.



I know, I have known about certain ones for awhile but that last one that you mentioned still mystifies me.  I think they should just put it on the front page.  I don't know if there are similar issues in headphone threads.   Just be careful which seller you link to when suggesting a product.  In some cases though there is no other seller.

I wish they would just decide that this punishment for past deeds has gone on long enough.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I definitely will give mine a good listen this weekend.  I got them out last night and then got sidetracked with something else.
> 
> After @crabdog said the MEMT X6 was awful, I just had to listen to mine.  Happily listened to three albums that I know well and did not find anything to be awful.
> 
> ...


I refer to them as "closed ear buds"


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish they would just decide that this punishment for past deeds has gone on long enough.



+1!!!! You should tell that to mighty black bird who is usually watching!


----------



## SuperLuigi

BrunoC said:


> The fantastic SENZER H1 is back on Aliexpress for 9€. That's my recomendation. IMO you can't beat that price for detailed sound with fantastic bass. It reacts very well when amped, producing a balanced sound. Wide soundstage too. It's not the latest IEM on the road, it's not hyped, but what a gem it is!




Thanks for the suggestion!  I'm gonna take a close look at these


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> I have never seen a nozzle screen that was stuck on tightly. Usually they are barely adhered with a reusable adhesive. And there's a few that are attached with a tiny bit of non-reusable glue (KZ ZST, Meizu EP52, etc).
> 
> So if it's stuck so tightly you can't even remove it, my guess is it's gooped on with a ridiculously excessive amount of glue (like the V60 shown earlier).



Actually it's not that it's glued on so tightly, but there is almost no gap along the edges for me to lever the mesh out. That's usually how I get them out.


----------



## Zerohour88 (May 25, 2018)

new Magaosi? There's 3 of them on a taobao store (maybe its a super old product, but I found no mention of them anywhere else yet):

C1 single driver - 69 yuan ($11-ish)
Dimension : 9mm driver
Sensitivity :96dB
Impedance: 16 *ohm*
Frequency response :20Hz-20KHz
Rated Power :5mW
Max Input Power : 10mW
Plug : 3.5mm







C2 *dual-DD *89 yuan ($14-ish)
Dimension : 7mm+9mm driver
Sensitivity :96dB
Impedance: 11 *ohm*
Frequency response :20Hz-20KHz
Rated Power :5mW
Max Input Power : 10mW
Plug : 3.5mm





C3 *dual-DD *99 yuan ($15.50-ish)
Dimension : 7mm+9mm driver
Sensitivity :96dB
Impedance: 11 *ohm*
Frequency response :20Hz-20KHz
Rated Power :5mW
Max Input Power : 10mW
Plug : 3.5mm


----------



## Dobrescu George

There's a new Astrotec named Delphinus 5 coming along... Now if only it would be as amazing as AM850, Astrotec really makes good IEMs


----------



## Zerohour88

Dobrescu George said:


> There's a new Astrotec named Delphinus 5 coming along... Now if only it would be as amazing as AM850, Astrotec really makes good IEMs



Unless I'm mistakenly clicked the wrong link, its like USD$400?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zerohour88 said:


> Unless I'm mistakenly clicked the wrong link, its like USD$400?



ooops, 

I only know personally AM850 from Astrotec, and given my experience with it, I was expecting a lower price  

Sorry then


----------



## Zerohour88

Dobrescu George said:


> ooops,
> 
> I only know personally AM850 from Astrotec, and given my experience with it, I was expecting a lower price
> 
> Sorry then



there's a link to the taobao pre-order page, 2728 yuan ($426) instead of the supposedly 3999 yuan MSRP ($625). Quite a discount, but most stuff there have this kind of price slash, so I wouldn't expect the actual MSRP to be that high.

Astrotec is making a few mid-end stuff like the Lyra Collection earbud ($300), so this seems to be their attempt at the mid-end IEM market ($426 is quite close to the IT04, IMO)


----------



## Bartig

Zerohour88 said:


> new Magaosi? There's 3 of them on a taobao store (maybe its a super old product, but I found no mention of them anywhere else yet):
> 
> C1 single driver - 69 yuan ($11-ish)
> Dimension : 9mm driver
> ...


Cool. Those look to be new indeed. Anyone taking the bait?


----------



## Zerohour88

Bartig said:


> Cool. Those look to be new indeed. Anyone taking the bait?



Judging from the design and layout, can safely assume its a cut-down version of the Magaosi Y3 triple hybrid. Impressions have been quite good on the Y3 itself.

for beaters, sure, it looks like good value. Would the jump in SQ warrant another extra $35 (or vice versa, for that matter).


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> ok that just tipped me over the edge...last one on Amazon UK prime



You will not be disappointed, I assure you!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You will not be disappointed, I assure you!



I will find out Sunday.


----------



## Slater

waynes world said:


> ...and they flare up my tinnitus (which has disappeared since stopping with iems).



Hmmm, I have been noticing an increase in Tinnitus lately. In the very back of my mind there was a little voice that hinted at the fact it could be headphone related.

So are you saying your tinnitus doesn't worsen with earbuds and full size headphones? What about any difference between open vs closed-back headphones?

I have also been trying to determine the exact frequency/frequencies mine is at, because I have been considering trying Tinnitus Retraining Therapy (TRT).


----------



## waynes world (May 25, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I have been noticing an increase in Tinnitus lately. In the very back of my mind there was a little voice that hinted at the fact it could be headphone related.
> 
> So are you saying your tinnitus doesn't worsen with earbuds and full size headphones? What about any difference between open vs closed-back headphones?
> 
> I have also been trying to determine the exact frequency/frequencies mine is at, because I have been considering trying Tinnitus Retraining Therapy (TRT).



I only get it in my left ear. I was fighting it the entire time I was an iem addict. And it stopped once I stopped with iems (as did the frequent ear infections). Earbuds, or open or closed headphones, seem to be fine for me.

I am not sure if the tinnitus is related to the low or high frequencies, or to country music    But I also noticed that with iems, my eardrums (or thereabouts) would get physically sore feeling at times, and I think that was related to stronger mid-bass thump (I can experience that also at time with closed headphones that have strong mid-bass).

edit: it seemed to be due to either the seal that would be created with iems, or due to the closer proximity of the sound to my eardrums. Not sure.

Good luck!


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Then you must try the MEMT T5. It is a gem among ear buds and very solid and sounds like you're actually wearing hi-end IEM's! For me, personally the best ear buds I've heard so far.
> 
> Link...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-MEMT-T5-In-Ear-Earphone-3-5MM-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset-Dynamic-Earbuds-Hifi-Bass/32855938707.html



How well do they stay in place? Do you use the included silicone covers?

I see the T5 uses 6mm drivers, which could be the same driver used in the X5. What do you think?


----------



## snip3r77

Looking for a thread that discuss about balanced amp. Any that I can start with?


----------



## threelury (May 26, 2018)

Do not believe the hype in the bgvp ds1. I bought mine and requested version1 in aliexpress. What i received had very bad sound. Very muffled compared to even the stock samsung earphones. After a week, one side has significantly softer sound than the other. Can't believe I wasted money on this junk. ZS3 & the Uiisii hm7 sounded clearer. But even the uiisii i recieved, one side died one day later. https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/dispute/fi...27343831-0-0-92725d4f922bbd7bbecddf211e78d810


----------



## Slater (May 26, 2018)

threelury said:


> Do not believe the hype in the bgvp ds1. I bought mine and requested version1 in aliexpress. What i received had very bad sound. Very muffled compared to even the stock samsung earphones. After a week, one side has significantly softer sound than the other. Can't believe I wasted money on this junk.



Nowadays I try to stay off the all hype trains.

I now wait about 6 months before moving on most new gear. The prices have way come down by then, sellers still have plenty of stock left, and by then dozens of real opinions from trusted people have all come in.

It’s saved me soooo much time, disappointments, and money it’s not even funny.

Look at the list in my profile. I would own 75% less of that gear and saved a boatload of money if I had used that approach years ago.

A few people tried giving me that advice a long time ago, I just had to learn it on my own I guess.


----------



## Tweeters

threelury said:


> Do not believe the hype in the bgvp ds1. I bought mine and requested version1 in aliexpress. What i received had very bad sound. Very muffled compared to even the stock samsung earphones. After a week, one side has significantly softer sound than the other. Can't believe I wasted money on this junk. ZS3 & the Uiisii hm7 sounded clearer. But even the uiisii i recieved, one side died one day later. https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/dispute/file_b9b9a4ee5f0549c393d42263e214c50d@@ld.mp4?auth_key=1527343831-0-0-92725d4f922bbd7bbecddf211e78d810



I had the same experience buying BGVP DS1 from the penonaudio seller on eBay. In the process of completing a return, shame since reviews around here of them are quite good. Subpar QC I guess


----------



## Bartig

threelury said:


> Do not believe the hype in the bgvp ds1. I bought mine and requested version1 in aliexpress. What i received had very bad sound. Very muffled compared to even the stock samsung earphones. After a week, one side has significantly softer sound than the other. Can't believe I wasted money on this junk. ZS3 & the Uiisii hm7 sounded clearer. But even the uiisii i recieved, one side died one day later. https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/dispute/file_b9b9a4ee5f0549c393d42263e214c50d@@ld.mp4?auth_key=1527343831-0-0-92725d4f922bbd7bbecddf211e78d810


It’s also not in my top 5. I now tried the Yersen FEN-2000 cables and the sound cleared up a bit - but still it could be more detailed. The sound is a bit laid back.

Speaking of my top 5: I notice I keep on longing back to the ZhiYin Z5000 since I use the double flange tips. The great and textured bass combined with the beautiful sounding mids and highs make it my current go-to earphone - and my new number one.


----------



## Santojob

threelury said:


> Do not believe the hype in the bgvp ds1. I bought mine and requested version1 in aliexpress. What i received had very bad sound. Very muffled compared to even the stock samsung earphones. After a week, one side has significantly softer sound than the other. Can't believe I wasted money on this junk. ZS3 & the Uiisii hm7 sounded clearer. But even the uiisii i recieved, one side died one day later. https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/dispute/file_b9b9a4ee5f0549c393d42263e214c50d@@ld.mp4?auth_key=1527343831-0-0-92725d4f922bbd7bbecddf211e78d810



Totally in accordance with your comments, it is the IEM that most disappointed me in these last years ... really poor sound ... has no bass and very muffled sound .... bad really (TN FORUM version, by Penon Audio). I regret the purchase and the HYPE.


----------



## Santojob (May 26, 2018)

Bartig said:


> It’s also not in my top 5. I now tried the Yersen FEN-2000 cables and the sound cleared up a bit - but still it could be more detailed. The sound is a bit laid back.
> 
> Speaking of my top 5: I notice I keep on longing back to the ZhiYin Z5000 since I use the double flange tips. The great and textured bass combined with the beautiful sounding mids and highs make it my current go-to earphone - and my new number one.



Hello @Bartig

Could you tell me where you bought that double flange tips? I am testing the Z5000 with Spinfit lately (Size M) with good results. I tried the Spinfit Bi-flange with poor sound results.


----------



## eggnogg (May 26, 2018)

upcoming kz 10 ba





*edit: packaging box reveal


Spoiler: kz 10 ba package













Bartig said:


> It’s also not in my top 5. I now tried the Yersen FEN-2000 cables and the sound cleared up a bit - but still it could be more detailed. The sound is a bit laid back.



i'm using the widest bore in my stash + 8 core cable (as included cable quality is poor) to bring this iem to life



Spoiler: !!!


----------



## Bartig

Santojob said:


> Hello @Bartig
> 
> Could you tell me where you bought that double flange tips? I am testing the Z5000 with Spinfit lately (Size M) with good results. I tried the Spinfit Bi-flange with poor sound results.


I got them with my SoundMagic E10.


----------



## DocHoliday

eggnogg said:


> upcoming kz 10 ba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That first spoiler image is two years old.



 

 It turned out to be the ZS6 (2BA + 2DD).



 

......which I love!


----------



## eggnogg

DocHoliday said:


> That first spoiler image is two years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm. thats explain the recess cutout in the box
and they needed 2 years to make this 5ba coming to reality?


----------



## B9Scrambler

eggnogg said:


> hmmm. thats explain the recess cutout in the box
> *and they needed 2 years to make this 5ba coming to reality*?



Lmao! Now people are complaining it's taking KZ too long to release a new model? This is gettin' gud.


----------



## Zerohour88

eggnogg said:


> upcoming kz 10 ba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this feels like deja-vu, though we discussed this in the main chi-fi thread, lol. and the ZSR Pro box image was around end of 2016, so technically 1 1/2 years (and turned out to be the ZS5, as people have said above)



B9Scrambler said:


> Lmao! Now people are complaining it's taking KZ too long to release a new model? This is gettin' gud.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> How well do they stay in place? Do you use the included silicone covers?
> 
> I see the T5 uses 6mm drivers, which could be the same driver used in the X5. What do you think?


Nah, that's just a "typo". They are actually *14.2mm*, since I still have the original box with the specs. Now about comfort, they're pretty good and feel expensive as well. I don't really like using the silicone sleeve, but for those that don't mind using them, I tried them, and they feel just as good.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 26, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Nah, that's just a "typo". They are actually *14.2mm*, since I still have the original box with the specs. Now about comfort, they're pretty good and feel expensive as well. I don't really like using the silicone sleeve, but for those that don't mind using them, I tried them, and they feel just as good.



I had forgotten that the MEMT T5 came with those silicone sleeves.  I saw them the other day and wondered what they were for
Now I do remember trying them for a few minutes and not liking the fit so I have been using them just by themselves.  I was wondering if I should put a thin foam on to keep it more stable.  My other pod, the Langsdom F9 came with a pair of foams and I am using those... gives a nice snug fit.  Last night I listened to a few albums with the T5 and was enjoying the music.  It was late so eventually I fell asleep and they were still in place when I woke.  I hate falling asleep and missing the end of an album...lol.


----------



## zazaboy (May 26, 2018)

Well its a matter of preference for me bgvp ds1 is good.. for bass u need better tips ... it has bass .. about qc issues  i bought auglamour rt-1 and 2 months rarely used for while.. one side is lower sound then the other.. chi fi is a risk.. so if u cant take it then better dont risk buying things.. bgvp ds1 sound for me good but i use the special foam tips of zhiyin z5000 on it its my top 1 .. But zhiyin z5000 has more bass with eq..


----------



## snip3r77

zazaboy said:


> But zhiyin z5000 has more bass with eq..



Wow that's blasphemy


----------



## samaero

Slater said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> Dynamic drivers need air to move. The back vent is usually where it gets this air from folks! Choke the back vent and you choke the sound.
> 
> ...



Hey, I had a question re: vents, and you seem to know what you’re talking about!

I bought some z5000s and get uncomfortable ear pressure issues with them. It doesn’t look like they have a front vent at all. Do you think if I drilled a front vent it might help alleviate this? (I understand I also might totally break them, but I don’t use them at all as is, so I’m game to experiment).


----------



## waynes world

Slater said:


> Nowadays I try to stay off the all hype trains.
> 
> I now wait about 6 months before moving on most new gear. The prices have way come down by then, sellers still have plenty of stock left, and by then dozens of real opinions from trusted people have all come in.
> 
> ...



Wise wise words indeed!

I still get sucked in with cheapish earbuds over in the earbuss thread. Fortunately most of the ones being recommended by members there are pretty darned great, so I'm good.

It's only with the bigger purchases that I get nervous about jumping too early on. Is it too early to jump on the 1more h1707 crazy train?


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I had forgotten that the MEMT T5 came with those silicone sleeves.  I saw them the other day and wondered what they were for
> Now I do remember trying them for a few minutes and not liking the fit so I have been using them just by themselves.  I was wondering if I should put a thin foam on to keep it more stable.  My other pod, the Langsdom F9 came with a pair of foams and I am using those... gives a nice snug fit.  *Last night I listened to a few albums with the T5 and was enjoying the music.*  It was late so eventually I fell asleep and they were still in place when I woke.  I hate falling asleep and missing the end of an album...lol.


Yea, I use them without the sleeves as well. Now, you probably enjoyed the music so much that you fell in a trance. Don't worry, it happens to me, too!


----------



## Slater (May 27, 2018)

samaero said:


> Hey, I had a question re: vents, and you seem to know what you’re talking about!
> 
> I bought some z5000s and get uncomfortable ear pressure issues with them. It doesn’t look like they have a front vent at all. Do you think if I drilled a front vent it might help alleviate this? (I understand I also might totally break them, but I don’t use them at all as is, so I’m game to experiment).



Yes, it is possible - I've done it to a few IEMs. However, it is a very difficult mod unless you are experienced, extremely careful, and have the correct drill bits.

On a difficulty scale from 1-10, where changing ear tips is a 1 and building your own headphone from scratch (Magyver-style using materials you have laying around) is a 10, I would rate it at an 8.

I mean sure, what's so hard about drilling 1 hole, right? Well, the trick is knowing exactly where to drill it, what the optimal size hole needs to be, and drilling it using a technique that does not allow even a single shaving to fall inside (which is a feat all on it's own).

If you drill it too large, it will kill *all* bass. If you drill it too small it won't be effective. The hole I'm talking about will be a few tenths of a millimeter (usually 0.2mm is a good size, or the average diameter of a single human hair). Drill it in the wrong spot or at the wrong angle, your driver is toast. Also be aware that any hole you drill, no matter what size, will reduce bass to varying degrees (and the awesome bass is the Z5000's biggest strength).

Also, the ZhiYin Z5000 is stainless steel, not aluminum or plastic. Aluminum and plastic is soft and can be drilled much easier. Stainless steel is quite tough, and requires high quality precision drill bits (cobalt, HSS, or carbide-tipped drill bits).

Something else you may consider as an alternative is to use foam tips. They are much more forgiving of pressure on insertion, because they give air pressure a chance to equalize while the foam is expanding into place. The tips you want to look for are "slow rebound tips", which will allow for the most time.

Depending on what you decide to do, I have been wanting a pair of Z5000 for a while now. If you decide not to risk drilling them or using foam tips, and would rather sell/trade them, hit me up on PM.


----------



## Slater (May 27, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Wise wise words indeed!
> 
> I still get sucked in with cheapish earbuds over in the earbuss thread. Fortunately most of the ones being recommended by members there are pretty darned great, so I'm good.
> 
> It's only with the bigger purchases that I get nervous about jumping too early on. Is it too early to jump on the 1more h1707 crazy train?



The H1707 is awesome - I liked mine so much I bought a 2nd pair!

Don't just take my word for it, check out Tyll's review: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/1more-triple-driver-over-ear-headphones

If I had 1 complaint though, it would be that the stock pads are just a tad too small. They aren't as small as on-ears (like Beats Solo, Koss KSC75, or Sennheiser Momentum on-ears), but they aren't as big as true over-ears. They are in an odd in-between size (80mm) that may or may not bother you depending on your ear anatomy. Also, I wish the pads were just a few mms thicker, as after a few hours my ears are bothered by the ceramic tweeter that sticks up in the center slightly. Again, that may or may not bother you depending on your ear anatomy. This is certainly not a reason not to get them, as the pads are very soft and the ID (where your ear goes) is very big for an 80mm pad (more than adequate for ~75% of people). It's would just be on my wish list if they made any future changes. I mean, what headphone is absolutely perfect with not a single thing you would change if you could?

In the grand scheme, the pads are a very minor thing. The 1st time you hear them, the last thing you think about is the pads believe me. The build quality is top notch too, and they are bomb-proof. They can also be run balanced.

I did perform some mods to mine (not because it needed it, but rather because I really just can't leave things alone LOL):

Sound improvements over stock (even though stock sounds amazing, I just made them sound even better).
Loosened the headband clamp slightly for added comfort and extended listening.
Engraved my own headband adjustment markings, as there were no markings stock.
Bought a cable that included mic/volume controls for on-the-go use.
Modified the stock grille for improved looks (the stock grille is 100% cosmetic, so sound is not affected - this was strictly for a more conservative look).
Pad rolling to address the pad issues (still a work in progress, but I'm getting very close).
There's a lot of good info and feedback in the H1707 thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/1more-h1707-triple-driver-over-ear.849824/


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Santojob said:


> Totally in accordance with your comments, it is the IEM that most disappointed me in these last years ... really poor sound ... has no bass and very muffled sound .... bad really (TN FORUM version, by Penon Audio). I regret the purchase and the HYPE.


There is some seal leak...


As I told, it focus on midrange so their is very low, linear bass and roll off treble


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 27, 2018)

waynes world said:


> Wise wise words indeed!
> 
> I still get sucked in with cheapish earbuds over in the earbuss thread. Fortunately most of the ones being recommended by members there are pretty darned great, so I'm good.
> 
> It's only with the bigger purchases that I get nervous about jumping too early on. Is it too early to jump on the 1more h1707 crazy train?



Not too early  I think though that my thoughts will become redundant as more people will end up getting the silver one with the graphene driver now that it is the one being promoted in the USA.  I love my gold(copper color actually) european version with the titanium driver. I have no problem with the pads and can wear them comfortably for hours on end.    This is not the case with a true on-ear like my Thinksound On1 which hurts one of the top corners of my ear quite quickly.  Sounds awesome though.

Would not change a thing on the H1707... except maybe a bigger case as I hate folding my foldable headphones.  I am always afraid that someday the hinge could break.  So far, I have broken nothing.


----------



## audionab

i just noticed that the Small size pair of eartips which came with rose north forest packing are different
one is wide bore and other is vocal bore
i only noticed this when i put them on my sony xb30ex iem(good fit) 
did such thing happened with anybody?


----------



## ibrahimgema

Hi everyone! I just found out this site and I'm interested on those amazing Chi-fi product. Owned Zs6, really nice addition to my monitor headphone at-m40x.

But I just gived my zs6 to somebody else, and planned to get a new Chi-fi. I'm confused between Tin Audio T2 and Soundmagic e80.

I had soundmagic e10 in the past and it was really good for my taste at the time. Sadly there's no one comparing soundmagic product and other chi-fi such as KZ Zs, T2, Lker i8 etc.

Anybody has experience regarding those two product?

Cheers!


----------



## audionab

ibrahimgema said:


> Hi everyone! I just found out this site and I'm interested on those amazing Chi-fi product. Owned Zs6, really nice addition to my monitor headphone at-m40x.
> 
> But I just gived my zs6 to somebody else, and planned to get a new Chi-fi. I'm confused between Tin Audio T2 and Soundmagic e80.
> 
> ...



you should also look at zhiyin z5000


----------



## samaero

Slater said:


> Yes, it is possible - I've done it to a few IEMs. However, it is a very difficult mod unless you are experienced, extremely careful, and have the correct drill bits.
> 
> On a difficulty scale from 1-10, where changing ear tips is a 1 and building your own headphone from scratch (Magyver-style using materials you have laying around) is a 10, I would rate it at an 8.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the detailed reply! Yeah, the vent drilling mod is way beyond my comfort level. They did come with a set of foam tips, and that did resolve the pressure issues, but I'm not crazy about the sound with them. I'm currently PMing with someone about selling them, but if they pass, I'll send you a message. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## zazaboy (May 27, 2018)

Anyone has info about bluedio products are they any good especially fullsized headphones? Anyone has info about bluedio t4s?


----------



## paulindss

I think i'm gonna need a bigger boat. There are others resting somewhere. I hate iems all around the place.


----------



## vladstef (May 27, 2018)

I've had some time to kill and decided to mess around with a broken pair of ASRJ AM09. Turns out, everything was working fine once I've opened them. Then I tried to mod them to get a better seal and tame the treble etc.
Turns out, this just might be the best <100$ IEM I've heard so far, but it was not an easy journey to get here. Very worth it given that this thing is a mini Etymotic of sorts.

Now, this driver is surprisingly powerful which is exactly opposite compared to how it was out of the box. Essentially, I had to remove everything, create a good seal between BA and casing and put a lot of cotton to act as a damper (I think that using acoustic tubing with a damper would completely remove the small peak that it has). I also removed a screen that was over the vent hole which I believe was too thick and vent hole is already quite small.
I did a bit of research on them, tried to find which BA model they were using. I couldn't find exactly which one it was as there were no numbers but it looks exactly like Knowles RAB series which is a very modern and vented full range balanced armature. I assume it's Estron ESC350 - a counterpart to Knowles RAB series.

Right now, this sounds like a very clear upgrade to TinAudio T2 - better tuning all around, better sub bass extension, tamer treble, similar sound stage, more precise imaging, much better isolation and similarly to T2 it struggles when pushed to its limits by getting a bit harsh. But, out of the box, this IEM was almost unusable. I think that I've got some sort of a beta product - wrong text on the box and no proper isolation on the BA, also, ASRJ appears to have its own website where AS AM09 has different box, eartips, color of casings, however, they can only be bought on Aliexpress where I have no idea whether you'd get the same thing as I did or a finished product. Maybe think of it as a DIY kit that can sound really awesome. The budget audio segment is clearly reaching amazing heights.

Finally, here is the graph (iMM6, no compensation and using a plastic tubing coupler). The difference in treble extension is due to slight position difference of BAs in the shells and isn't a driver mismatch:


----------



## DBaldock9

paulindss said:


> I think i'm gonna need a bigger boat. There are others resting somewhere. I hate iems all around the place.


----------



## ibrahimgema

audionab said:


> you should also look at zhiyin z5000



Looks really good. I have to get it on AliExpress tho because there isn't any reseller here. 

Fiio F9 also catch my eye, for the more expensive part


----------



## rendyG

vladstef said:


> I've had some time to kill and decided to mess around with a broken pair of ASRJ AM09. Turns out, everything was working fine once I've opened them. Then I tried to mod them to get a better seal and tame the treble etc.
> Turns out, this just might be the best <100$ IEM I've heard so far, but it was not an easy journey to get here. Very worth it given that this thing is a mini Etymotic of sorts.
> 
> Now, this driver is surprisingly powerful which is exactly opposite compared to how it was out of the box. Essentially, I had to remove everything, create a good seal between BA and casing and put a lot of cotton to act as a damper (I think that using acoustic tubing with a damper would completely remove the small peak that it has). I also removed a screen that was over the vent hole which I believe was too thick and vent hole is already quite small.
> ...



Wow, if theres a way to remove that peak without hurting treble extension, I´m in.


----------



## tripside

I've had the VE Monk Plus for more than a year now. Barely listened to them till last week when I decided to use them regularly. I am pleasantly surprised. Never thought earbuds could sound so good. The soundstange is great, better than my Yamaha EPH-100. Yes, it doesn't sound as good as a 100$ IEM but at 5$ its a steal. 

If I were looking for an upgrade under 25-30$, what would be the most worthwhile options ?


----------



## CoiL

I should buy one ASRJ AM09 and try to mod it. Never done full-range BA mods before... exciting! ;P


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 28, 2018)

Final audio is on mad rampage to destroy western flagship iem...

They released the MAKE series

Make1

And

Make3


And those are said to be the ultimate flagship iem from final audio and is shaped normaly(well final makes weird shape iem).


Well KZ is going to launch the 6BA per side 12 driver iem


And they are broadcasting it in China like something crazy is going to come.

They are putting TV ads there, poster and crap..


Well, my spy team told me


@Slater 

What is with akai mod thread man.....you getting famous over there and you didn't told me


----------



## paulindss (May 28, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


>



My lack of money keeps me safe for needing something like that. Maybe @HungryPanda would benefit from something like it haha


----------



## HungryPanda

paulindss said:


> My lack of money keeps me safe for needing something like that. Maybe @HungryPanda would benefit from something like it haha


Unfortunately I do not have the space for that


----------



## SuperLuigi

tripside said:


> I've had the VE Monk Plus for more than a year now. Barely listened to them till last week when I decided to use them regularly. I am pleasantly surprised. Never thought earbuds could sound so good. The soundstange is great, better than my Yamaha EPH-100. Yes, it doesn't sound as good as a 100$ IEM but at 5$ its a steal.
> 
> If I were looking for an upgrade under 25-30$, what would be the most worthwhile options ?



I'd check out the memt T5.  Supposed to be really good.


----------



## darmanastartes

I've posted my impressions of the Rose North Forest here. In short, not a fan.


----------



## GrassFed

tripside said:


> I've had the VE Monk Plus for more than a year now. Barely listened to them till last week when I decided to use them regularly. I am pleasantly surprised. Never thought earbuds could sound so good. The soundstange is great, better than my Yamaha EPH-100. Yes, it doesn't sound as good as a 100$ IEM but at 5$ its a steal.
> 
> If I were looking for an upgrade under 25-30$, what would be the most worthwhile options ?


I've never had a good bud. Can they still be satisfying compared to IEMs? I can get a pair and find out for myself, but want to hear from people with more experience with them.


----------



## HungryPanda

I find good quality earbuds sound more similar to headphones than iems


----------



## 1clearhead

tripside said:


> I've had the VE Monk Plus for more than a year now. Barely listened to them till last week when I decided to use them regularly. I am pleasantly surprised. Never thought earbuds could sound so good. The soundstange is great, better than my Yamaha EPH-100. Yes, it doesn't sound as good as a 100$ IEM but at 5$ its a steal.
> 
> If I were looking for an upgrade under 25-30$, what would be the most worthwhile options ?


Try the MEMT T5. 

They are my top and most impressive ear bud I own. I call them my top hi-end IEM killer.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any thoughts on bluetooth headphones for $30-35 Canadian($23-25 USD)?

I've been doing some searching and find 4 bluetooth headphones on sale for around $30.  Just seeing if there is anything that can beat it from Chi-fi 

These are all $30 local for me.  All on sale.  I'm leaning towards the JVC right now. 

http://www.us.jvc.com/headphones/in_ear/ha_fx29bt/

https://www.jabra.ca/bluetooth-headsets/jabra-halo-fusion

https://shop.panasonic.com/audio-and-video/headphones/RP-HJE120B-A.html

https://www.koss.com/headphones/wireless-headphones/bt190i


----------



## Bartig

darmanastartes said:


> I've posted my impressions of the Rose North Forest here. In short, not a fan.


I got verbally kicked a bit when first criticizing the North Forest, now everybody seems to agree.

*Doing a little told you so-dance*


----------



## B9Scrambler

SuperLuigi said:


> Any thoughts on bluetooth headphones for $30-35 Canadian($23-25 USD)?
> 
> I've been doing some searching and find 4 bluetooth headphones on sale for around $30.  Just seeing if there is anything that can beat it from Chi-fi
> 
> ...



If you have a Staples nearby check the clearance racks. Ours have one of the JVC Gumy Bluetooth units in there for around 15 CAD. No idea how they sound, probably not great, but at least they're inexpensive and look decently well-built.


----------



## noknok23

GrassFed said:


> I've never had a good bud. Can they still be satisfying compared to IEMs? I can get a pair and find out for myself, but want to hear from people with more experience with them.


maybe try the fengru  emx 500 instead, they seems to be the new reference in terms of budget earbuds


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> Any thoughts on bluetooth headphones for $30-35 Canadian($23-25 USD)?
> 
> I've been doing some searching and find 4 bluetooth headphones on sale for around $30.  Just seeing if there is anything that can beat it from Chi-fi
> 
> ...



Awei makes like 30 different Bluetooth IEMs, with all of them within that budget range. Decent enough build quality, and they get the job done (I forget what model I have - something that ends in Pro. You can check my signature if you’re interested). Just don’t expect Campfire Andromeda sound quality, and you’ll be fine.

Also, the Meizu EP51 is on sale in the Gearbest deals thread for $23 I think. I don’t have the EP51, but I have the EP52 as well as other Meizu products. Their stuff is always top notch in build quality, and very good in the sound department.

Another option is the KZ Bluetooth cable, which you can add to any 2-pin model. They can be a little flaky. I don’t have the newest Bluetooth 5.0 version though, so maybe they got it working like a well oiled machine now. It’s a great option that you can find on sale sometimes for as cheap as $2.99.

Finally, there’s the Xiaomi Bluetooth adapter, which is the bomb. Great build quality, great sound, super tiny, right in your price range, and you can use it with anything including full size headphones. I use it with my Fidelio X2 all of the time, and it sounds almost as good as hard wired.


----------



## HungryPanda

QCY T1 pro on the gearbest thread looks quite good


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Awei makes like 30 different Bluetooth IEMs, with all of them within that budget range. Decent enough build quality, and they get the job done (I forget what model I have - something that ends in Pro. You can check my signature if you’re interested). Just don’t expect Campfire Andromeda sound quality, and you’ll be fine.
> 
> Also, the Meizu EP51 is on sale in the Gearbest deals thread for $23 I think. I don’t have the EP51, but I have the EP52 as well as other Meizu products. Their stuff is always top notch in build quality, and very good in the sound department.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion on the xiaomi bluetooth adapter. I'm gonna look into that.  Then i could buy some sweatproof headphones and that'd be perfect for the gym.

I've looked into Awei before and it seems super hit and miss.  Some good, some bad, so its hard to decide.  I'll check your sig and see what i find.

Thanks!


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the xiaomi bluetooth adapter. I'm gonna look into that.  Then i could buy some sweatproof headphones and that'd be perfect for the gym.
> 
> I've looked into Awei before and it seems super hit and miss.  Some good, some bad, so its hard to decide.  I'll check your sig and see what i find.
> 
> Thanks!



Cool. Keep in mind the Xiaomi adapter is miles better than the Aweis I have.

You would think having the cord of an IEM with the Xiaomi adapter would get in the way. But honestly, I find that the cable from regular Bluetooth IEMs get in the way more. They just swing from your ears, and always seem to be in the way or snagging on something. And doing things like bench presses is basically impossible because they flop around.

With the Xiaomi adapter, you can run the IEM cable down inside of your shirt, and then clip the Xiaomi adapter to your pants waist (or clip it to your pocket or even just stick it in your pocket). No wires get snagged on anything when you do it this way. Make sense?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> Cool. Keep in mind the Xiaomi adapter is miles better than the Aweis I have.
> 
> You would think having the cord of an IEM with the Xiaomi adapter would get in the way. But honestly, I find that the cable from regular Bluetooth IEMs get in the way more. They just swing from your ears, and always seem to be in the way or snagging on something. And doing things like bench presses is basically impossible because they flop around.
> 
> With the Xiaomi adapter, you can run the IEM cable down inside of your shirt, and then clip the Xiaomi adapter to your pants waist (or clip it to your pocket or even just stick it in your pocket). No wires get snagged on anything when you do it this way. Make sense?



That makes a lot of sense!  I was worried about those wireless ones with the bands behind your neck cuz they dont seem comfy, but i would think for both squats, and bench it would provide some issues.

Appreciate you sharing your experience.  I wish the xiaomi had some sort of mic or button control but i assume if the headphones have those feature, it will still work.


----------



## Emelya

Zerohour88 said:


> new Magaosi? There's 3 of them on a taobao store (maybe its a super old product, but I found no mention of them anywhere else yet):
> 
> C1 single driver - 69 yuan ($11-ish)
> Dimension : 9mm driver
> ...


These earphones look absolutely the same as Audiomaster Thelma C1, C6, C8 (http://www.audiomaster.cn/index.php/alarmclock.html). And Thelma C1 was reviewed in 2015. Moreover Magaosi C1 is probably the same as good old Moxpad X3


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> That makes a lot of sense!  I was worried about those wireless ones with the bands behind your neck cuz they dont seem comfy, but i would think for both squats, and bench it would provide some issues.
> 
> Appreciate you sharing your experience.  I wish the xiaomi had some sort of mic or button control but i assume if the headphones have those feature, it will still work.



It has both mic and a single button control.


----------



## CoiL (May 28, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> I've posted my impressions of the Rose North Forest here. In short, not a fan.





Bartig said:


> I got verbally kicked a bit when first criticizing the North Forest, now everybody seems to agree.
> *Doing a little told you so-dance*


These things You guys said about RNF are spot-on! Just be honest with reviews and spend some time before making judgement about IEM - "some ppl" just shoot out everything based on first impressions and get fooled by brain/ears, causing hype-trains. While "reviewers" like these can share some initial impressions (or just glimpse tries!) - they usually are far off from reality with their assessment.
RNF is great example train off the rails (fast).
You know what I did with my RNF? I just gave them to one women in bus (no hit-on, LOL). Worst deal I have had actually. Disappointment was quite huge.

Anyway, just keep posting honest opinions bringing out all the subjective nuances


----------



## SuperLuigi (May 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> It has both mic and a single button control.



ha!  I just read a review on them and the persons complaint was that it didnt have a mic.  I guess i need to do my own research!  Thanks for clarifying.  I think I'm gonna get them for sure.

Any suggestions on sweat proof headphones?

Edit: 

Is this the one you are talking about? https://www.gearbest.com/headphone-accessories/pp_663674.html

I dont see any mention of a mic or button control for play/pause or anything.  The button is an on/off button.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Awei makes like 30 different Bluetooth IEMs, with all of them within that budget range. Decent enough build quality, and they get the job done (I forget what model I have - something that ends in Pro. You can check my signature if you’re interested). Just don’t expect Campfire Andromeda sound quality, and you’ll be fine.
> 
> Also, the Meizu EP51 is on sale in the Gearbest deals thread for $23 I think. I don’t have the EP51, but I have the EP52 as well as other Meizu products. Their stuff is always top notch in build quality, and very good in the sound department.
> 
> ...





SuperLuigi said:


> ha!  I just read a review on them and the persons complaint was that it didnt have a mic.  I guess i need to do my own research!  Thanks for clarifying.  I think I'm gonna get them for sure.
> 
> Any suggestions on sweat proof headphones?


For you both: please pick the Meizu! Out of your league? Try the Bluedio TE. They sound warm, bassy but not too and not too detailed/ fatigueing for sporting. They also fit in your ears good due to the hooks.



Emelya said:


> These earphones look absolutely the same as Audiomaster Thelma C1, C6, C8 (http://www.audiomaster.cn/index.php/alarmclock.html). And Thelma C1 was reviewed in 2015. Moreover Magaosi C1 is probably the same as good old Moxpad X3


Ha, that’s a mystery solved!


----------



## Zerohour88

Emelya said:


> These earphones look absolutely the same as Audiomaster Thelma C1, C6, C8 (http://www.audiomaster.cn/index.php/alarmclock.html). And Thelma C1 was reviewed in 2015. Moreover Magaosi C1 is probably the same as good old Moxpad X3



spec-wise looks the same too, so either Magaosi decided to just rebrand old stuff or use old shells. Pretty sure even their old stuff are rebrands (the K3 from Audbos, IIRC and the K5 had many releases other than Magaosi)


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> spec-wise looks the same too, so either Magaosi decided to just rebrand old stuff or use old shells. Pretty sure even their old stuff are rebrands (the K3 from Audbos, IIRC and the K5 had many releases other than Magaosi)



Actually the audbos are rebrands of the magaosi K3, not the other way around.

As far as the K5, it too came before this recent flood of K5 rebrands (where the magaosi logo is replaced by "other" names).


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> ha!  I just read a review on them and the persons complaint was that it didnt have a mic.  I guess i need to do my own research!  Thanks for clarifying.  I think I'm gonna get them for sure.
> 
> Any suggestions on sweat proof headphones?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, lemme double check that functionality and get back to you. I could be confusing it with different receivers (too much gear LOL).

_*EDIT: The single Xiaomi button works 100% for music control. And the good news is that any controls that the stock cable has also work too (so you can use either)! The bad news is that the Xiaomi has no mic (I was confusing it with another one). However, if the stock cable has a mic, then it will still work when plugged into the Xiaomi.

It's also got a very low latency, so it works great for YouTube and movies.

My only complaint with the Xiaomi is it's Chinese only language (you have no idea if "Shing Shoo Bing Bong" means pairing or low battery LOL). However, the LED tells you everything you need to know - power on (blue led), power off (no led), pairing (red/blue alternating led), etc. And the battery level is displayed on the phone when connected via Bluetooth, so you can always tell at a glance exactly where the Xiaomi battery level is at. So really the language is no big deal.*_


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Actually the audbos are rebrands of the magaosi K3, not the other way around.
> 
> As far as the K5, it too came before this recent flood of K5 rebrands (where the magaosi logo is replaced by "other" names).



oh, that's surprising. Since I've heard Audboss is now separate from Magaosi and doing their own thing, I assumed they were the main tuning labs. There's so many models being released I don't think anyone can keep track.

K5, I remember Hilisening had them first at their bulk-purchase site, then it got scattered around (though no idea if its all the same tuning or made to order by whoever rebranded them)


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI (May 28, 2018)

(Question rendered obsolete) 
Can anyone here that has both the (banned, thanks for the heads up) and the KZ ZSR's please give a brief comparison?
Any general information on either of them would be really good too.
I'm looking for a Somic V4 upgrade with neutral sound signature and excellent soundstage and separation. I mainly listen to rock, classical, jazz, metal, Psychedelic and electronic.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> oh, that's surprising. Since I've heard Audboss is now separate from Magaosi and doing their own thing, I assumed they were the main tuning labs. There's so many models being released I don't think anyone can keep track.
> 
> K5, I remember Hilisening had them first at their bulk-purchase site, then it got scattered around (though no idea if its all the same tuning or made to order by whoever rebranded them)



Yes, Hilisening is Magaosi. Same company.

And Audbos WAS the same company as Magaosi, but you are correct in now they are separate.

So confusing it's enough to make your head explode LOL


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Can anyone here that has both the <_banned brand_> and the KZ ZSR's please give a brief comparison?
> Any general information on either of them would be really good too.
> I'm looking for a Somic V4 upgrade with neutral sound signature and excellent soundstage and separation. I mainly listen to rock, classical, jazz, metal, Psychedelic and electronic.
> Thanks in advance



That 1st one is banned from discussion on HeadFi, so don't be surprised if no one gives you a comparison.

There is more info regarding the banned stores/brands in the link in my signature.

I would also suggest editing your post and removing the reference to the 1st one so it doesn't get reported and removed.

Cheers!


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Slater said:


> That 1st one is banned from discussion on HeadFi, so don't be surprised if no one gives you a comparison.
> 
> There is more info regarding the banned stores/brands in the link in my signature.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I removed the reference and will take a look at your link.


----------



## TLDRonin

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Final audio is on mad rampage to destroy western flagship iem...
> 
> They released the MAKE series
> 
> ...


Where'd you find the news on the MAKE series?


I can only imagine how expensive they will be...


----------



## eggnogg

TLDRonin said:


> Where'd you find the news on the MAKE series?
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how expensive they will be...



https://twitter.com/final_staff/status/999611528797016064


----------



## TLDRonin

eggnogg said:


> https://twitter.com/final_staff/status/999611528797016064


OOOh right, I actually saw that on instagram aswell


Anyone know what they are going for?


----------



## eggnogg (May 29, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> OOOh right, I actually saw that on instagram aswell
> 
> 
> Anyone know what they are going for?




its ongoing project currently running on makuake (japanese kickstarter stuff)
https://www.makuake.com/project/final/

<MAKE 1> × 1
■ General selling price: 59,800 yen
■ Enclosure: stainless steel / mirror finish
■ Driver: balanced armature type
■ Configuration: 3 drivers (Low × 2, High × 1)
■ Cable: Silver coat cable / MMCX Connector
+
<MAKE 2>
■ General selling price: 32,800 yen
■ Enclosure: stainless steel / gunmetal finish
■ Driver: Hybrid type (dynamic type + balanced armature type) 
■ Configuration: 2 drivers (Low × 1, High × 1)
■ Cable: OFC black cable / MMCX connector
+
<MAKE 3>
■ General selling price: 16,800 yen
■ Enclosure: Stainless steel / matte black finish
■ Driver: Dynamic type
■ Configuration: 1 driver (full range)
■ Cable: OFC black cable / MMCX connector
https://www.makuake.com/investment/select/final/29435/


Spoiler: price


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Actually the audbos are rebrands of the magaosi K3, not the other way around.
> 
> As far as the K5, it too came before this recent flood of K5 rebrands (where the magaosi logo is replaced by "other" names).


+1 Yup!...It's a Magaosi original branded name, first.


----------



## 1clearhead

Zerohour88 said:


> oh, that's surprising. Since I've heard Audboss is now separate from Magaosi and doing their own thing, I assumed they were the main tuning labs. There's so many models being released I don't think anyone can keep track.
> 
> K5, *I remember Hilisening had them first* at their bulk-purchase site, then it got scattered around (though no idea if its all the same tuning or made to order by whoever rebranded them)


 Hilisening brand name belongs to Magaosi.


----------



## TLDRonin

eggnogg said:


> its ongoing project currently running on makuake (japanese kickstarter stuff)
> https://www.makuake.com/project/final/
> 
> <MAKE 1> × 1
> ...


Holy crap, that looks amazing. Too bad it ended; hopefully they sell them normally


----------



## dhruvmeena96 (May 29, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Where'd you find the news on the MAKE series?
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how expensive they will be...



Their insta page.


Well I should mention something very amazing going on.

I did m40x @solderdude, @c61746961 and @MadMax mods

Shure 940 pads

Shutting the center circle holes(4 holes and not the main centre hole, making a Helmholtz resonator to dampen treble)

Dynamat inside..

Fiberfil inside

And small vent cut to the housing.

Man this sounds crazy enough to blow the crap out of my pants.

@Slater

And I think I found my budget TOTL.


KZ es4 update.

It needs silver cable and 200hrs burn. It sounds way better than es4 and zst.

Quick and u-v ish signature. Good soundscape


And guys I researched and read in loudspeaker and headphone designing book that soundstage occurs when sound waves are struck all over the ear and not canal.

Soundstage is feeling of sound your brain interprets. Brain interprets soundstage as a space. And as mentioned by one guy here on the thread, that he feels soundstage getting lesser in room and bigger in open field is also due to brain interpretation. It interprets what you see and what waves are striking all over your ears(bone conduction along normal sound) and make a certain average of stage. This causes us to believe in stage.

Well, why open back have more stage?

Sennhuesser hd6xx series didn't had soundstage that big. For real soundstage..

1. You need bigger driver to move air to your ears(not only canals but everything)
2. Open back (complete like focal utopia)or something which can reduce the ear reflections.
3. Distance of driver.

HD650 didn't had anything to help with ear reflections so it sounded less wider compared to others.



Soundscape is function of sound which tells you the cumulative information of image and placement with timing.



And opening back of headphone doesn't effect soundstage but the mid range and treble which helps in soundscape(huge upgrade) as driver move more freely..


That is soundscape and not soundstage.


Soundstage is subjective analysis.

For some m50x is harsh and muddy, for some they are plain right amazing...


Soundscape is objective analysis about timing, speed etc.


So if somebody says that this iem has huge stage, it us wrong as iem don't contact your ear outer structure.

Well now why etymotic has near zero stage...is because it is tuned neutral as hell and triple flange acts as a anchor mass in our ear eliminating any micro bone conduction inside due the sound waves attacking the walls of our ear canal.


----------



## Dustry

Anyone tried YueGuangBaoHe H1? ($25)






Recently reviewed by AudioBudget (https://audiobudget.com/product/YueGuangBaoHe/H1) and looks to be a sister to TIMMKO C630 (aka EMI CI880, etc) but differently tuned and built. I would be really interested if it indeed
- has more bass than C630 without sacrificing the mids and detail
- has more durable cable than C630


----------



## VinceHill24

1clearhead said:


> Hilisening brand name belongs to Magaosi.


As far as i know, HLSX is the company/ factory. Magaosi and Hilisening are both the brands by that company. I believe you know hlsx well wasn't it 3 years back since you first recommended it before Magaosi even come in to the scene haha "hlsx-808"


----------



## tamburash

Got my TRN V60.

Before the short review: I have the TRN V20 and i love them. Perfect IEM for my needs: boosted, but firm bass, great mids and clear, but not piercing highs. I thought the TRN V60 would be the same signature, but better, so i preordered...

Boosted and uncontrolled bass, bleeding with lower mids, mids are muddy, can't understand vocals, guitars or keys and highs are totally subdued. If this is a WARM signature, I don't like it, but I like ATE that are dark and warm, ZS3 also that have huge boosted low mids, but arent muddy at all. V60 are a huge disappointment to me... Would like to return them to the seller and say: try again

If TRN V20 were a HIT, then these are a MISS.


----------



## mbwilson111

tamburash said:


> If TRN V20 were a HIT, then these are a MISS.


 
Love my TRN V20,   Happy I did not jump on the V60.


----------



## rayliam80

I received my TRN V60 yesterday. And yeah, it's not great. Having not heard the V10 or V20, this was definitely an impulse buy for $16 USD. I did the screen removal mod and put on an SPC cable, auvio wide bore tips. SQ improved somewhat but I still find it disappointing. I much more prefer the EDR2 and the CM5 over this. The V60 is dark and quite veiled overall. Vocals come off flat and a bit boxy. Soundstage seemed average and there was a little bit of instrument separation on less busy songs but not much. I will be gifting these to someone most likely at some point.


----------



## tamburash

rayliam80 said:


> I received my TRN V60 yesterday. And yeah, it's not great. Having not heard the V10 or V20, this was definitely an impulse buy for $16 USD. I did the screen removal mod and put on an SPC cable, auvio wide bore tips. SQ improved somewhat but I still find it disappointing. I much more prefer the EDR2 and the CM5 over this. The V60 is dark and quite veiled overall. Vocals come off flat and a bit boxy. Soundstage seemed average and there was a little bit of instrument separation on less busy songs but not much. I will be gifting these to someone most likely at some point.



Yeah, I think this will also go away as a gift to someone who has only stock phone earbuds (but I think these are not in any way better then those) But the plus side - the TRN cable is great, will be using it with my other IEMs


----------



## Emelya (May 30, 2018)

Dustry said:


> Anyone tried YueGuangBaoHe H1? ($25)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got them. These are Aigo Moonlight Treasure Box H1 earphones. These are the same as Estron/Timmkoo/Joyplus ES670/C670 and Podoor J50 from Amazon. I can say they are good, but there's nothing extraordinary in them. Clear pleasant sound with accented mids, bright highs and backgrounded bass. They are quite uncomfortable because of their incorrectly balanced weight. You feel how they move in your ears when you run or walk fast. Their surface is quite scratchable. I can't recommend them as outdoor earphones for daily usage. As to me, Xiaomi triples (QTEJ02JY) will be better choice for the price.
There were several Chinese reviews on ES670. And they were not positive:
http://www.head4.net/discuss_detail.php?ID=1257&FROMURL=hdiscuss&VTYPE=discuss&kind=1&dp=1
http://loveortruth.pixnet.net/blog/post/343133276-[開箱評測]宜思創-timmkoo-c670-雙單體～圈鐵～


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> I've got them. These are Aigo Moonlight Treasure Box H1 earphones. Thesy are the same as Estron/Timmkoo/Joyplus ES670/C670 and Podoor J50 from Amazon. I can say they are good, but there's nothing extraordinary in them. Clear pleasant sound with accented mids, bright highs and backgrounded bass. They are quite uncomfortable because of their incorrectly balanced weight. You feel how they move in your ears when you run or walk fast. Their surface is quite scratchable. I can't recommend them as outdoor earphones for daily usage. As to me, Xiaomi triples (QTEJ02JY) will be better choice for the price.
> There were several Chinese reviews on ES670. And they were not positive:
> http://www.head4.net/discuss_detail.php?ID=1257&FROMURL=hdiscuss&VTYPE=discuss&kind=1&dp=1
> http://loveortruth.pixnet.net/blog/post/343133276-[開箱評測]宜思創-timmkoo-c670-雙單體～圈鐵～



So basically they sound about as good as they look?


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> So basically they sound about as good as they look?


Yes


----------



## dhruvmeena96

Emelya said:


> Yes


Well the person you gave the link of is the modder of ZS6 who used SMD resistance .. 

Well one more thing.....

If chi fi fails you,,,, get the xiaomi in ear pro HD


----------



## oneula

I use these cheapo silicon hooks for my T2s and Comets and like them better than the memory wire. I just leave a couple loose inches out of the end

Kind of overloaded with stuff to choose from now, got to force myself to pare this down to a handful
I keep the ZS10s with the KZ BT adaptor hence the larger case






STill haven't figured out the Rose North Forests yet the Superlux HD 381Fs sound better to me both have non removable cables





a/b/c/d/e Test hub


----------



## chinmie

oneula said:


> I use these cheapo silicon hooks for my T2s and Comets and like them better than the memory wire. I just leave a couple loose inches out of the end
> 
> Kind of overloaded with stuff to choose from now, got to force myself to pare this down to a handful
> I keep the ZS10s with the KZ BT adaptor hence the larger case
> ...



i see Willsound, I like


----------



## Sirfifth

Hey guys,

I'm just a newbie who have been lurking the thread for some time now. I have quite a few of the recommended earphones under KZ (eg. ATR, ZS1, ZST & more) and have enjoyed them thanks to the thread. My favorite is *KZ ED3M/ED3C ACME*! However,  a year down after being my daily driver, I'm starting to hear lots of hissing noise coming from it. I would've wanted to make a direct replacement but it is currently being discontinued and prices are currently ridiculous for its quality.

I am willing to spend more, but may I know if anyone knows if there is a good upgrade for the exact same sound signature? I have been meaning to buy ZhiYin z5000 after hearing the reviews but is unsure whether I will actually like it - since there were many mixed comments.

Hope someone can help. I'd be mostly grateful.


----------



## 1clearhead

VinceHill24 said:


> As far as i know, HLSX is the company/ factory. Magaosi and Hilisening are both the brands by that company. I believe you know hlsx well wasn't it 3 years back since you first recommended it before Magaosi even come in to the scene haha "hlsx-808"


Wow, time fly's!...I still like their crisp signature sound.


----------



## rendyG

Measurements of my favourite IEMs, someone may find it useful 
Keep in mind this was done with cheap uncalibrated mic, so use this only for relative comparison between these.

from my most favourite to least one:
Evos Palais (modded)
Tinaudio T2
Blitzwolf ES1 (partially modded)
TFZ King



Evos are so far perfect for my taste, followed by T2, which has so far the best tuning out of the box that I´ve heard (only slightly sharp treble peak, so I have to use them with complys and some transpore tape would definitely help...).
Then amazing BW-ES1, which is nobrainer for $13 and can be brought closer to neutral by poking the front vent, 5kHz peak is more prominent after that and some more nozzle damping and smaller tips may be required, depends on taste ofc.. (in this measurement is my friends Blitzwolf, which has more bass).
Lastly TFZ King, which as the only one of these actually isolates outside noise, but because of that is too boomy for me, poking the vent would fix that, but I don´t want to mess with this expensive IEM, coz I will probably sell it (if anyone in EU is interested, you can PM me).

I am still amazed by Evos  they are the most tonally accurate iem/headphone that I´ve heard - I´m using them with different Sony tips, measurement is with chinese complys just for easier comparison...


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 30, 2018)

I am enjoying my new KZ ED16 that arrived today. Will share more over the weekend.


----------



## HungryPanda (May 30, 2018)




----------



## mbwilson111 (May 30, 2018)

Back to listening...a new bud arrived today along with the ED16...Too many choices.


----------



## Slater (May 30, 2018)

The ES670 design is "bold", I give them that.

Personally though, I think they're ugly as heck. Like having a face only a parent could love:


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> The design is bold, I give them that.
> 
> Personally though, I think they're ugly as heck. Like having a face only a parent could love:


Haha. I think it’s the ugliest design I’ve seen since encountering chi-fi.


----------



## eggnogg

kz delivers..


----------



## paulindss

I'm thinking in getting blitzwolf to mod. But don't know if i will prefer it really modded.


----------



## snip3r77

eggnogg said:


> kz delivers..




Pls purchase and let us know if the rest of us should follow.


----------



## ShakyJake

paulindss said:


> I'm thinking in getting blitzwolf to mod. But don't know if i will prefer it really modded.


I just bought one (Blitzwolf) and did the bass part of the mod. That was needed since the stock bass was way boomy. I have not yet bought the Sorbatane material for the official best treble part of the mod. Instead, I am playing around with different foams I have around the house. It sounds great with that. Especially after putting some foam tips on it (my goto tip).


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> I just bought one (Blitzwolf) and did the bass part of the mod. That was needed since the stock bass was way boomy. I have not yet bought the Sorbatane material for the official best treble part of the mod. Instead, I am playing around with different foams I have around the house. It sounds great with that. Especially after putting some foam tips on it (my goto tip).



By bass part, do you mean the front port or the rear port? You have to modify both ports (and do the Sorbothane, which you still have to do).


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> By bass part, do you mean the front port or the rear port? You have to modify both ports (and do the Sorbothane, which you still have to do).


I did both parts of the bass mod (front and back). That tamed the boom-boom bass nicely. As I said, so far I am playing around with different foam materials I have around the house. I may get the actual Sorbathane, although it feels weird to by a whole sheet to get two tiny strips. But then again, I have bought quite a few IEMs already so there is already a leak in the wallet


----------



## Rolas

Guys it is best choice (3.5mm/mmcx) for 16usd or there is something better?

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/...replacement-cable.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> By bass part, do you mean the front port or the rear port? You have to modify both ports (and do the Sorbothane, which you still have to do).



There is any trade off in using filters instead of sorbothane ? I have no idea where to find and i am no interested in spending money on it.


----------



## SweetEars

paulindss said:


> All this time i was planning in sell my upcoming zs10. Becasue of the not so good feedback.
> 
> But... HOLY ****.
> 
> ...



Some comment sout there talk negatively about this buds.. anywway hows the soundstage


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> There is any trade off in using filters instead of sorbothane ? I have no idea where to find and i am no interested in spending money on it.



I didn’t use Sorbothane in mine. I used a small piece of silicone instead. As long as the dimensions of the strip are the same.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> I didn’t use Sorbothane in mine. I used a small piece of silicone instead. As long as the dimensions of the strip are the same.


@Slater So you think it is more about filling up the correct space in the nozzle than any acoustic "dampening " property of the material?


----------



## paulindss

SweetEars said:


> Some comment sout there talk negatively about this buds.. anywway hows the soundstage



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2170#post-14252411

I have my impressions written here. A good amount of people share with me the positive feedback on zs10. About soudstage. It's awesome. Smaller than zsr that i received a few days ago. But way nicer having in consideration the overall technical result.


----------



## DocHoliday (May 31, 2018)

paulindss said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2170#post-14252411
> 
> I have my impressions written here. A good amount of people share with me the positive feedback on zs10. About soudstage. It's awesome. Smaller than zsr that i received a few days ago. But way nicer having in consideration the overall technical result.



After reading your impressions and thoughts for the second time - I enjoyed it the first time - I am reminded that most of the knee-jerk reactions to the ZS10 fail to inform the reader of their "preferred" sound signature which plays a huge part in one's bias. 

Three years ago I ordered two of the KZ ATE. They did sound good but they were not my preferred sound signature. When KZ issued the ATR  (which was/is a modified ATE sound signature) I praised KZ's efforts without restraint. I still stand by my original thoughts and impressions of the ATR and the ATE(ii). 

When I first received the ZS5(i) I was impressed with the end result though I wasn't fond of the recessed midrange. However, pairing the ZS5(i) with an agreeable DAP and agreeable eartips nearly caused me to do a 180° turnaround from my initial impressions. For my ears the ZS5(i) now sits in KZ's all-time top five. I would not have bestowed that honor given my first impression of them. 



 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-zs5.22479/reviews

Impressions and feedback hold much more weight if they are prefaced with the preferred sound signature of the OP and the source (smartphone, DAP, etc.) the OP used. In addition, the particular eartip may not be necessary but whether or not the eartip is silicone or foam would be helpful. All of the aforementioned would help paint a clearer picture. 

Before I step away from the podium......



 

.....I have to ask:

Is the ZS10 KZ's attempt to offer a more refined ATE sound signature which was full-bodied with good timbre and slightly muted treble)? Apparently, the ZS10 with it's superior imaging, layering and separation may be just what some have been wanting from KZ.

Is it so or is it a different animal altogether?


----------



## tamburash

I like ZS10 quite a lot. ZS6 and ZSR have too much top end for my taste and I can hear a lot of sibilance on many tracks. With ZS10 that experience is very pleasing, can listen to them and turn up the volume if I want and be happy, excellent treble, but not harsh. PS. ZSA are also on the track of reducing some peaks in high mids and treble thats found in ZS5, 6 and ZSR.


----------



## paulindss (May 31, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> After reading your impressions and thoughts for the second time - I enjoyed it the first time - I am reminded that most of the knee-jerk reactions to the ZS10 fail to inform the reader of their "preferred" sound signature which plays a huge part in one's bias.
> 
> Three years ago I ordered two of the KZ ATE. They did sound good but they were not my preferred sound signature. When KZ issued the ATR  (which was/is a modified ATE sound signature) I praised KZ's efforts without restraint. I still stand by my original thoughts and impressions of the ATR and the ATE(ii).
> 
> ...



It's a long time since i listened to my ate. I gave my ate-s to my brother. I will get to listen them and answer your question. But for memory. I would say yes. The strong parts for me on zs10 definitely is the full bodyed sound. With good timbre and a 100% fatigue free treble.

*Listening to ate-s*

Yes. Just did a fast a/b in two familiar rap songs. The signature is similar in terms of eq. Really similar. Zs10 definitely sounds like a upgrade for me. More fuller, little bigger stage, kinda similar airyness. Bass impact is a tad stronger, but, it doesn't muffle the rest of the sound like ate did in the song i listened. Better Layering and depht, having a safer and richer impact of the sounds with the same signature of ate-s. Details sound clearer and better positioned. Distant voices, synthesizers, etc... it is what i listened.

Edit: listening to other genre now. Less complex music. The ate sound more organic and more airy. With better voices. More engaging. I am actually impressed. So, so musical. Air is the key word.

So, in the first songs, zs10 was a safe upgrade. In the last two, it was'nt. The eq is definitely similar tho.

The ate is without the grill.


----------



## Bartig (May 31, 2018)

Deleted. Oops.


----------



## Bartig

DocHoliday said:


> After reading your impressions and thoughts for the second time - I enjoyed it the first time - I am reminded that most of the knee-jerk reactions to the ZS10 fail to inform the reader of their "preferred" sound signature which plays a huge part in one's bias.
> 
> Three years ago I ordered two of the KZ ATE. They did sound good but they were not my preferred sound signature. When KZ issued the ATR  (which was/is a modified ATE sound signature) I praised KZ's efforts without restraint. I still stand by my original thoughts and impressions of the ATR and the ATE(ii).
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t call the ZS10 a sequel to the ATE. I wish it was. To me, the ATE has a far sweeter and more smooth bassy character than the ZS10, which have an emphasis on bass but also these annoying punchy, overly present upper mids for me.

In other news... I just received the ES4. And it sounds... good! Straight out of the box! Whoah.


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> @Slater So you think it is more about filling up the correct space in the nozzle than any acoustic "dampening " property of the material?



I think it’s 90% about filling the space (ie narrowing the nozzle), and 5% dampening anything.

Let’s put it this way, I hear no detectable difference in mine (modded with a strip of 1mm think silicone) and my buddy’s (modded with a strip of 1mm thick sorbothane). My buddy said he couldn’t tell any difference either.

If there is a difference, it is either at a frequency that’s not even audible to humans, or it will take extremely scientific equipment to measure it.

As far as the material, just use whatever silicone you have laying around. Some people in the original mod thread used the trimmed down core from an unwanted silicone ear tip. I trimmed a small piece from a silicone ice tray I didn’t want. Around my house I had numerous other silicone things that would have worked too (silicone place mats, an old silicone skin from a cell phone I didn’t even have any more, etc).

You can buy silicone cell phone skins for pennies on eBay, or even at the dollar store. Most are 1mm thick.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> It's a long time since i listened to my ate. I gave my ate-s to my brother. I will get to listen them and answer your question. But for memory. I would say yes. The strong parts for me on zs10 definitely is the full bodyed sound. With good timbre and a 100% fatigue free treble.
> 
> *Listening to ate-s*
> 
> ...



I was not really a fan of the ATE-S. I preferred the ATE and ATR better.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> I was not really a fan of the ATE-S. I preferred the ATE and ATR better.



Unfortunately i only have ate-s and without the grill. Don't know wich batch. If it sounds the same as ate, or atr or any of them...


----------



## RvTrav

DocHoliday said:


> After reading your impressions and thoughts for the second time - I enjoyed it the first time - I am reminded that most of the knee-jerk reactions to the ZS10 fail to inform the reader of their "preferred" sound signature which plays a huge part in one's bias.
> 
> Three years ago I ordered two of the KZ ATE. They did sound good but they were not my preferred sound signature. When KZ issued the ATR  (which was/is a modified ATE sound signature) I praised KZ's efforts without restraint. I still stand by my original thoughts and impressions of the ATR and the ATE(ii).
> 
> ...




Hey Doc  Like paulindss, I am finding the ZS10 to be very good.  I have been reading your reviews for a long time and was pleased when you became active on HeadFi.

My preferences for my KZs are

ZST over ES3
ZS6 over ZS5
ZS10 over ZSR

My preferences are for bass to be tighter (mid bass emphasis) with no bleed into the mids.  Mids not too recessed and treble detailed (on brighter side is OK)  My main DAP is a first gen. FIIO X5 and I use a FIIO E12a amp.  I use the supplied KZ starline eartips with ZS10 and most of my other earphones.   Artists that you have mentioned that I also listen to are Schiller and Conjure One.

I consider the ZST to be a fun earphone and the ZS10 to be an interesting earphone in that the layering and instrument positioning is unique to the KZs that I have.  I find that the ZS10 has a wider than normal soundstage but also has a great sense of height and depth.  The bass on the ZS10 is bigger than what I normally prefer but it seems to work with the ZS10, I don't find the mids to be recessed and the treble is detailed but not sibilant.   

I find the ZS10 is good for extended listening sessions and reveals elements in familiar songs that I have not noticed before.


----------



## paulindss

RvTrav said:


> Hey Doc  Like paulindss, I am finding the ZS10 to be very good.  I have been reading your reviews for a long time and was pleased when you became active on HeadFi.
> 
> My preferences for my KZs are
> 
> ...



My signature preferences match his preferences, and i agree with everything that he says.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 1, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Unfortunately i only have ate-s and without the grill. Don't know wich batch. If it sounds the same as ate, or atr or any of them...




 

The ATE-S sound signature has quite an emphasis in the mid-bass area. It isn't bloated and sloppy but it is prominent and a bit aggressive.  A little too punchy but I actually preferred the ATE-S to the ATE because the ATE-S treble (lower-treble to be precise) has slightly more extension and presence.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I was not really a fan of the ATE-S. I preferred the ATE and ATR better.


+1 Me too...


----------



## audionab

can someone give me a quick run with edr1's sound signature


----------



## 1clearhead

As I mentioned before, the *KZ HD9* (V2) is a no brainer! I personnally like the hi-end definition from the MID's and treble when compared to the ATR. The older HD9 model didn't quite reach that level.

From 20~20,000hz, it is now considered to be 20~22,000hz   But, who can resist that price! In China, they are only selling for around 13 RMB $3!

I own a white and black pair....


 



Link 
taobao...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Y89igL&id=568038713823&ns=1&abbucket=6#detail


-Clear


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> As I mentioned before, the *KZ HD9* (V2) is a no brainer! I personnally like the hi-end definition from the MID's and treble when compared to the ATR. The older HD9 model didn't quite reach that level.
> 
> From 20~20,000hz, it is now considered to be 20~22,000hz   But, who can resist that price! In China, they are only selling for around 13 RMB $3!
> 
> ...



And THIS is the KZ we used to know and love.

They offered great sounding, no nonsense IEMs with decent build for $3 or $4.


----------



## chinmie

I'm wondering, how's the Havi B3 Pro1 today compared to the new generation iems under 100dollars?


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> And THIS is the KZ we used to know and love.
> 
> They offered great sounding, no nonsense IEMs with decent build for $3 or $4.



Considering we can still buy a few of their older, cheaper models, I don't see the problem of them trying to up the ante on their newer models. I've had several pals wondering what can KZ do if they're not restrained by market price and the upcoming 12 driver and 10BA will definitely pique their curiosity.

Somehow expecting them to offer something like the ZSR or the recent ES4 for sub $5 is a bit unreasonable since they're already great value even at current prices. 

More so when more KZ are released and the prices drop (which is why I condone the flurry of new models coming out). Getting the ED9 for like $6 was brilliant (though being as heavy as the ED8 was a bit of a turnoff). In fact this is what I usually recommend to people, don't get caught up in the latest and just buy in when impressions are well established with prices going down to normal values.


----------



## vladstef

chinmie said:


> I'm wondering, how's the Havi B3 Pro1 today compared to the new generation iems under 100dollars?



I won't be able to answer directly as I haven't heard Havi B3 but I've seen a bunch of comparisons with HiFiMAN RE400 - they are quite comparable. I think that re400 is still one of the best <100$ IEMs so... 

Modern IEMs that we are talking about here have a lot of potential but rarely can they compare long term with standard good budget IEMs. They sound impressive at first and then they show weaknesses the more you listen to them, where re400 for example won't blow you away but they will always sound good as there is not a lot of makeup to peek under. Most of this is, I believe, due to a high number of budget hybrids that have potent BAs that they just put in the nozzle without much consideration (and only some of them end up being somewhat good in the long run).

As far as I am concerned, I'd take Sony MH1c or re400 over pretty much all of the IEMs that we are talking about here (TinAudio T2 being the exception), but this thread is golden because the future is here, we can all feel that big things are coming our way - by professional tuning or by chance, take your pick.


----------



## fredhubbard2

chinmie said:


> I'm wondering, how's the Havi B3 Pro1 today compared to the new generation iems under 100dollars?



I am finding that some of KZ's offerings definitely have that massive soundstage, maybe not quite as holographic but the KZ ZS5 (V1) come quite close for me.


----------



## Bartig

Zerohour88 said:


> Considering we can still buy a few of their older, cheaper models, I don't see the problem of them trying to up the ante on their newer models. I've had several pals wondering what can KZ do if they're not restrained by market price and the upcoming 12 driver and 10BA will definitely pique their curiosity.
> 
> Somehow expecting them to offer something like the ZSR or the recent ES4 for sub $5 is a bit unreasonable since they're already great value even at current prices.
> 
> More so when more KZ are released and the prices drop (which is why I condone the flurry of new models coming out). Getting the ED9 for like $6 was brilliant (though being as heavy as the ED8 was a bit of a turnoff). In fact this is what I usually recommend to people, don't get caught up in the latest and just buy in when impressions are well established with prices going down to normal values.


I’d say, the KZ we love for it’s extreme budget offerings still exists.

The ZSR and ES4 offer insane value for money. They’re tremendous.


----------



## DocHoliday

Zerohour88 said:


> Considering we can still buy a few of their older, cheaper models, I don't see the problem of them trying to up the ante on their newer models. I've had several pals wondering what can KZ do if they're not restrained by market price and the upcoming 12 driver and 10BA will definitely pique their curiosity.
> 
> Somehow expecting them to offer something like the ZSR or the recent ES4 for sub $5 is a bit unreasonable since they're already great value even at current prices.
> 
> More so when more KZ are released and the prices drop (which is why I condone the flurry of new models coming out). Getting the ED9 for like $6 was brilliant (though being as heavy as the ED8 was a bit of a turnoff). In fact this is what I usually recommend to people, don't get caught up in the latest and just buy in when impressions are well established with prices going down to normal values.





Spoiler


----------



## durwood (Jun 1, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> After reading your impressions and thoughts for the second time - I enjoyed it the first time - I am reminded that most of the knee-jerk reactions to the ZS10 fail to inform the reader of their "preferred" sound signature which plays a huge part in one's bias.
> 
> Three years ago I ordered two of the KZ ATE. They did sound good but they were not my preferred sound signature. When KZ issued the ATR  (which was/is a modified ATE sound signature) I praised KZ's efforts without restraint. I still stand by my original thoughts and impressions of the ATR and the ATE(ii).
> 
> ...



Agree 100% on preferred signature notation.

Also agree on your ATE thinking. I was also thinking the ZS10 was meant to be an improved ATE or ATR. I don't own the original ATE but a 2018 ATR and the ZS10. I felt there were definitely some similarities in the signature (freq curve). I don't think they are bad, I think jacked up treble head phones or jacked up bass headphones get people excited more than something that is meant to be a slightly bass tilted headphone with a mild V, and mellow treble. The ZS10 is not what people expected or anticipated (Maybe an improved ZS6?), but I have to agree I think maybe they went back to their roots and tried to improve on that.

I find the ZS6 way to bright and sibilant for anything other than low volume listening. That is good where I don't want volume. I also like warmer sounding ones when I plan on listening at higher volumes for extended periods. I also like sparkly (but not sibilant) sounding ones when I want a short term higher volume session.


----------



## tripside

Are there any decent clip style earphones similar to Koss KSC75 on Aliexpress? Koss isn't available where i live, so I was hoping get something that looks and sounds similar.


----------



## mbwilson111

tripside said:


> Are there any decent clip style earphones similar to Koss KSC75 on Aliexpress? Koss isn't available where i live, so I was hoping get something that looks and sounds similar.



Where are you located?  Koss does international shipping but I do  not see a list of countries on their site.  Have you contacted them?

https://www.koss.com/support/international-shipping/


----------



## tripside

mbwilson111 said:


> Where are you located?  Koss does international shipping but I do  not see a list of countries on their site.  Have you contacted them?
> 
> https://www.koss.com/support/international-shipping/



I could import it, but with shipping costs and custom duties, they'll simply lose their value proposition.


----------



## mbwilson111

I bought my KSC75 from AmazonUK so luckily I had no import duties.  Of course the price was a bit more than the Amazon.com price ...probably for that reason.  Already factored in.

They are so comfortable.  I think of them as a giant bud


----------



## audionab

kennyhack said:


> I received ED16 yesterday and left them burning in with pink noise for a couple of hours. I'll compare them to KZ ZSR as they're the only IEM's I've got from KZ. First impression is that ED16 is smaller and less bulky than ZSR (flatter in shape and less width than ZSR) and it seems to adapt better to my ears. The nozzle is back to "normal size" (not oversized like ZSR) so I've had to switch to foam tips because I found the stock tips to be small compared to the big ZSR nozzle. Regarding sound quality, I find them better than ZSR in a couple of aspects: the bass isn't as prominent -or "dark"- as in ZSR which helps emphasize mids and brings a more balanced tuning, and the treble seems to have a bit more definition than ZSR, giving them a bigger, wider and especially more balanced soundstage which I find more appealing than ZSR. There's also a slight increase instrument separation. In fact, after listening & comparing thoroughly ZSR and ED16, I don't want to go back to ZSR, which I now find more muddy and less detailed, with too much emphasis on the low-end. (I'm not saying ZSR are bad, I have enjoyed them so much, but I find ED16 more balanced and enjoyable to listen).
> 
> I wish I could compare them to other KZ IEM's (especially to ES4 due to the positive feedback it's receiving) , but one spanish audiophile reviewer on Youtube says ED16 are the best sounding IEM's from KZ right after ZS10 (not far away from those)


the first impressions of kz ed16 from kz impressions thread


----------



## mbwilson111

audionab said:


> the first impressions of kz ed16 from kz impressions thread



...and my photos of the ED16 showing the size comparison with the ZSR and ZS10 are in this post for the KZ thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2196#post-14276068


----------



## Zerohour88

DocHoliday said:


> Spoiler



I'd be remiss to mention that us here in MY sometimes get stuff from china much cheaper. ES4 $12, ZSA $15, ZSR $20, for example, though still no listing for ED16 since its not up yet at KZ official Tmall store.


----------



## stryed (Jun 1, 2018)

Back to the Rose North Forest, that has been getting burried by a few bad impressions to counter the few excellent ones.
A/B vs IT01: The lower end is impressive as it dives deep and nicely alike the IT01, while my other IEMs in the price point play the mid bass game. It might even be overbearing, but it is the star of the show. It reminds me of the Swinginess found it something that cannot be discussed, but with better bass and less sibilance, by memory.

Mid fans would be disappointed, but for things like electro (jean michel jarre) and whatnot, it's surprisingly good and very atmospheric, although less detailed than the IT01, it sounds closer to the IT01 than the KZ ZS5 in tuning.

It is definitely not a bad IEM, but the cable is a bit of a let down as nowadays you get removables at this price range. Not to mention my missing MIC that I ordered, that pissed me off too much to make a proper assessment but that is personal 
Anyway, 1 thumb up, does very well with jazz and things that need a gentle rumble in bass that is missing in most sub 30euro IEMs.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> Back to the Rose North Forest, that has been getting burried by a few bad impressions to counter the few excellent ones.
> A/B vs IT01: The lower end is impressive as it dives deep and nicely alike the IT01, while my other IEMs in the price point play the mid bass game. It might even be overbearing, but it is the star of the show. It reminds me of the Swinginess found it something that cannot be discussed, but with better bass and less sibilance, by memory.
> 
> Mid fans would be disappointed, but for things like electro (jean michel jarre) and whatnot, it's surprisingly good and very atmospheric, although less detailed than the IT01, it sounds closer to the IT01 than the KZ ZS5 in tuning.
> ...



I think the complaints haven't been that they sound bad, but that they have poor quality - crooked housing assembly, L/R volume mismatches, and drivers dying after a few weeks.

Ignoring the QC problems, I have read nothing but good things about their sonic qualitied.


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> I think the complaints haven't been that they sound bad, but that they have poor quality - crooked housing assembly, L/R volume mismatches, and drivers dying after a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the QC problems, I have read nothing but good things about their sonic qualitied.


mine died after 4 days because the wire broke from inside maybe due to my rubber band trick but i made sure that the rubber was loose and the loop to deal with straight connector was big but still it died on me(no marks of rubber band on the cable too).
i will be getting my replacement maybe in 2nd or 3rd week of july


----------



## Bartig (Jun 2, 2018)

Slater said:


> I think the complaints haven't been that they sound bad, but that they have poor quality - crooked housing assembly, L/R volume mismatches, and drivers dying after a few weeks.
> 
> Ignoring the QC problems, I have read nothing but good things about their sonic qualitied.





audionab said:


> mine died after 4 days because the wire broke from inside maybe due to my rubber band trick but i made sure that the rubber was loose and the loop to deal with straight connector was big but still it died on me(no marks of rubber band on the cable too).
> i will be getting my replacement maybe in 2nd or 3rd week of july


Mine still works even though the abominable production quality - but I don’t love using them. Upper mids can be too loud (that ‘OMG let’s lower the volume!’ effect), lower mids can sound too distant. I remember songs of Muse sounding extremely weird on them.


----------



## audionab

Bartig said:


> Mine still works even though the abominable production quality - but I don’t love using them. Upper mids can be too shouty (that ‘OMG let’s lower the volume!’ effect), lower mids can sound too distant. I remember songs of Muse sounding extremely weird on them.



i didn't perceive upper mids as shouty but rather too strong maybe to compensate for dominant mid bass
because of these 2 dominant ranges the lower mids sound distant in music
by lowering the volume this effect is reduced but maybe this problem can be fixed with proper burn-in and eq 
the high mids are definitely super duper strong but i never found it piercing. 
i maybe wrong but thats what i perceived in 4 days of use


----------



## Slater (Jun 2, 2018)

audionab said:


> mine died after 4 days because the wire broke from inside maybe due to my rubber band trick but i made sure that the rubber was loose and the loop to deal with straight connector was big but still it died on me(no marks of rubber band on the cable too).
> i will be getting my replacement maybe in 2nd or 3rd week of july



Rubber band trick?


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> Rubber band trick?


i made a loop of wire with a rubber band at connector end to reduce strain at connector as the 3.5mm port is on top
of my source(oneplus 2 phone) 
the wire bends quite dangerously when phone is held straight normally which worried me a lot so i did this nifty trick to convert straight connector to L-shape connector style


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> i made a loop of wire with a rubber band at connector end to reduce strain at connector as the 3.5mm port is on top
> of my source(oneplus 2 phone)
> the wire bends quite dangerously when phone is held straight normally which worried me a lot so i did this nifty trick to convert straight connector to L-shape connector style



Interesting! Nice idea.

It's sad there's not a proper strain relief on the stock cable though, as it would negate the need for such a mod.

You can always cut off the straight end and solder on a 90-degree plug.


----------



## FastAndClean

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...e-Cancelling-Custom-Earphone/32799766077.html

i will receive them tomorrow, will share impressions, if they are good for other people to take advantage of the sell


----------



## handwander

Any recommendations for something near-but-under $100 that has a Shure-type body and at least a dynamic or hybrid driver? Something like the Magaosi Y3. Not the "fiio f9" or Kinera Seed type body though.


----------



## Zerohour88

handwander said:


> Any recommendations for something near-but-under $100 that has a Shure-type body and at least a dynamic or hybrid driver? Something like the Magaosi Y3. Not the "fiio f9" or Kinera Seed type body though.



SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1? that's the most recent model I've seen recommended over on the discovery thread that have a shure-like shell.


----------



## CYoung234

stryed said:


> Back to the Rose North Forest, that has been getting burried by a few bad impressions to counter the few excellent ones.
> A/B vs IT01: The lower end is impressive as it dives deep and nicely alike the IT01, while my other IEMs in the price point play the mid bass game. It might even be overbearing, but it is the star of the show. It reminds me of the Swinginess found it something that cannot be discussed, but with better bass and less sibilance, by memory.
> 
> Mid fans would be disappointed, but for things like electro (jean michel jarre) and whatnot, it's surprisingly good and very atmospheric, although less detailed than the IT01, it sounds closer to the IT01 than the KZ ZS5 in tuning.
> ...



A number of people have reported QC issues with the RNF, but mine are pretty much perfect, QC wise. Sound wise, I do not find them that engaging, although they do a number of things well. They are a little shouty for me, at least out of my FIIO Q1, so they become fatiguing to listen to for a long time. So far, I am still using the stock tips with them. I will probably try them with KZ or Tennmak Whirlwinds or with the KZ starlines.


----------



## Emelya (Jun 3, 2018)

*Deleted*


----------



## audionab

CYoung234 said:


> A number of people have reported QC issues with the RNF, but mine are pretty much perfect, QC wise. Sound wise, I do not find them that engaging, although they do a number of things well. They are a little shouty for me, at least out of my FIIO Q1, so they become fatiguing to listen to for a long time. So far, I am still using the stock tips with them. I will probably try them with KZ or Tennmak Whirlwinds or with the KZ starlines.


even with source as a phone you can't listen to RNF at 100% volume without eq let alone amplifying these iems


----------



## zazaboy

FastAndClean said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...e-Cancelling-Custom-Earphone/32799766077.html
> 
> i will receive them tomorrow, will share impressions, if they are good for other people to take advantage of the sell


 how does it sound?


----------



## zazaboy

@FastAndClean what about sounstage vocals and bass does hisenior sound any good?


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> Any recommendations for something near-but-under $100 that has a Shure-type body and at least a dynamic or hybrid driver? Something like the Magaosi Y3. Not the "fiio f9" or Kinera Seed type body though.



Magaosi K3 HD?


----------



## FastAndClean

zazaboy said:


> @FastAndClean what about sounstage vocals and bass does hisenior sound any good?


i will receive them after one day and report back


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Magaosi K3 HD?


+1


----------



## PacoBdn

handwander said:


> Any recommendations for something near-but-under $100 that has a Shure-type body and at least a dynamic or hybrid driver? Something like the Magaosi Y3. Not the "fiio f9" or Kinera Seed type body though.



Fiio FH1, TFZ Exclusive 5, ...


----------



## ShabtabQ

is there anybody from US who can send me a short cable that I need, it costs more than double here in India, I don't think a cable will attract any Customs also.

https://www.amazon.com/CableCreation-0-65ft-Galaxy-Android-Devices/dp/B01M72GS0H

please PM me and I will use PayPal to send money.


----------



## tripside

Fiio's new bluetooth earphones, FB1, with APT-X and AAC support. 






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32880253946.html


Anyone had a chance to listen to it yet?


----------



## handwander

Slater said:


> Magaosi K3 HD?





PacoBdn said:


> TFZ Exclusive 5



Yeah had these in mind as well.  Will try to decide at some point.


----------



## mbwilson111

Emelya said:


> Hello! Did anyone test Yatian ARTISTE DC1 Hi-Res earphones with ceramic driver? They look very promising to become a new gem. Unfortunately for me all available reviews are in Chinese. These reviews are very positive, but I wasn't able to understand how do these earphones sound. One owner says they sound warm and another one says they are neutral. One says they are great for male vocals and another one prefers the female's. I'd like to know live impressions.
> Specs: 32 Ohms, 20-40000 KHz, 103 db/mW, 13mm moving coil + 12 mm piezoelectric ceramic driver.



Did you ever try this Artiste DC1?  It was mentioned in another thread today with a link to Amazon Uk.  I liked the look of it so I have one arriving Tuesday.


----------



## Slater

tripside said:


> Fiio's new bluetooth earphones, FB1, with APT-X and AAC support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll consider it depending on the price around 11.11.

I'm on my 2nd pair of Meuzi EP52, and they are starting to get flaky in the exact same way as the 1st pair. I think it's a design defect.


----------



## Vivicector

Hi!  I hope people here can help me. I am looking for BA or hybrid IEM with good crossover, fast response. I prefer neutral sound, but it can usually be fixed with EQ. 

I listen to metal genres, fast, like Technical Death metal, progressive death metal. Usually cheaper dynamics make a mess out of it, they don't have the speed. The good examples are Augury,  Beyond creation, archspire bands. 

I also worry about crossover since dynamic and BA playing the same sound with BA doing it faster will make a mess of it. 

I was looking towards Kz ZS10, but it's bass is slow. However,  crossover seems to be proper.  **** XBA-6in1, but looks like they don't have  crossover and 15mm dyn can be slow. 

Any advice?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 4, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> Hi!  I hope people here can help me. I am looking for BA or hybrid IEM with good crossover, fast response. I prefer neutral sound, but it can usually be fixed with EQ.
> 
> I listen to metal genres, fast, like Technical Death metal, progressive death metal. Usually cheaper dynamics make a mess out of it, they don't have the speed. The good examples are Augury,  Beyond creation, archspire bands.
> 
> ...




BOSSHIFI B3






My set have no microphone so double check if you want a mic......

otherwise try the Urbanfun Hybrid




No crossovers but they both sound fairly clean.

$30+/-


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> BOSSHIFI B3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 on both of those. Both are excellent IEMs for metal. And the B3 is a work of art.


----------



## Vivicector

Thanks, I will take a look. However, most reviews I have seen on BOSSHIFI are quite moderate.

Have anyone been using PMV A-01 MKII? I see some good reviews on them.

P.S. I am currently using Prology PL160 (or so it is labeled), single driver BA. Its probably far from the best, but I got it for 10 USD, so i have no right to complain. That was when I have understood I love BA sound. But yea, it lacks bass in most forms. And the sibilants are sometimes drilling my ear.


----------



## Emelya (Jun 4, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you ever try this Artiste DC1?  It was mentioned in another thread today with a link to Amazon Uk.  I liked the look of it so I have one arriving Tuesday.


I can't make my choice between this Artiste DC1 and Moondrop IX - retro-looking earphones with Daikoku driver and neutral sound signature. I didn't find any review on them, but the only impression found was very positive. And I will be glad to know your opinion about the DC1.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Vivicector said:


> Thanks, I will take a look. However, most reviews I have seen on BOSSHIFI are quite moderate.
> 
> Have anyone been using PMV A-01 MKII? I see some good reviews on them.
> 
> P.S. I am currently using Prology PL160 (or so it is labeled), single driver BA. Its probably far from the best, but I got it for 10 USD, so i have no right to complain. That was when I have understood I love BA sound. But yea, it lacks bass in most forms. And the sibilants are sometimes drilling my ear.


the bosshifi b3 is a very good rec for your stated criteria (i personally have seen only favorable reviews for them). the moni one would be the step up. the pmv is a vg iem but i wouldn't describe it as particularly neutral or fast--it has a warm syrupy low end


----------



## Dustry (Jun 4, 2018)

anyone ever tried to order from https://cryptoaudio.club?
Contact form doesn't work and absence of opinions about the shop combined with cryptocurrency payments only is worrying me.

They still have Tin Audio T515 which is these days nearly impossible to find (in Black, anyway).


----------



## audionab

Dustry said:


> anyone ever tried to order from https://cryptoaudio.club?
> Contact form doesn't work and absence of opinions about the shop combined with cryptocurrency payments only is worrying me.
> 
> They still have Tin Audio T515 which is these days nearly impossible to find (in Black, anyway).


lol looks too shady if i were you i would stay away from that site. 
the website is definitely cheaply made using free tools
its security certificate expired 38 days ago lol


----------



## audionab

Dustry said:


> anyone ever tried to order from https://cryptoaudio.club?
> Contact form doesn't work and absence of opinions about the shop combined with cryptocurrency payments only is worrying me.
> 
> They still have Tin Audio T515 which is these days nearly impossible to find (in Black, anyway).


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32818...ne-Double-Dynamic-Drive-HIFI-Earphone-Bass-DJ

here is the aliexpress link i would order from here rather from that site


----------



## Dustry

audionab said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32818...ne-Double-Dynamic-Drive-HIFI-Earphone-Bass-DJ
> 
> here is the aliexpress link i would order from here rather from that site



Yea unfortunately gold sound harsher, and Black isn't available at your link...


----------



## Emelya (Jun 7, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> spec-wise looks the same too, so either Magaosi decided to just rebrand old stuff or use old shells. Pretty sure even their old stuff are rebrands (the K3 from Audbos, IIRC and the K5 had many releases other than Magaosi)


Magaosi C1-C3 are available on AliExpress:https://aliexpress.com/item/MAGAOSI-C1-C2-C3/32881080337.html
BTW did you see the Holy Serpent C1 with Knowles BA (30095 as always?) and MaGaosi C2 shell? They are included in the current Top 10 list on BRG site with the "Best Value" marking.









https://www.bestreviews.guide/p/hol...dual-dynamic-drivers-with-mic?list_id=3374238


----------



## Slater

Does anyone here own the Dunu Titan 5?

I have the opportunity to pick up a set on the cheap.

I know it's an older IEM, and I am not sure if it's outclassed by more current gear.

Any opinions would be welcome.


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have the DN-2000 and it still sounds great to me


----------



## Slater (Jun 4, 2018)

Dustry said:


> anyone ever tried to order from https://cryptoaudio.club?
> Contact form doesn't work and absence of opinions about the shop combined with cryptocurrency payments only is worrying me.
> 
> They still have Tin Audio T515 which is these days nearly impossible to find (in Black, anyway).





audionab said:


> lol looks too shady if i were you i would stay away from that site.
> the website is definitely cheaply made using free tools
> its security certificate expired 38 days ago lol



Agreed I would walk, no run, far away.

Shady slapped together website, expired SSL cert, and crypto-only payments with no buyers protection or recourse whatsoever if you get scammed? Naaaah, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## zazaboy

still no news about tin audio t3 or the t2 pro


----------



## stryed

zazaboy said:


> still no news about tin audio t3 or the t2 pro


I'm all ears. But there's no need to rush them.
The T2 is in a great segment right now at that price range and with that sound signature. Going up or going down, while offering something more like an all arounder à la IT01 is a challenge, and improving their SQ with that sound sig is perhaps even more challenging - at a reasonable price. They should be content as many will still buy the T2 as of now.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> Agreed I would walk, no run, far away.
> 
> Shady slapped together website, expired SSL cert, and crypto-only payments with no buyers protection or recourse whatsoever if you get scammed? Naaaah, what could possibly go wrong?



Lol, that site loads so slow that it took over a minute to load a page... 

Paying only in cripto = no way of tracing that, no warranty, no nothing.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> still no news about tin audio t3 or the t2 pro



What’s the hurry? It will be done when it’s ready.

Better than rushing out a half-baked product, right?


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Does anyone here own the Dunu Titan 5?
> 
> I have the opportunity to pick up a set on the cheap.
> 
> ...


I seened them with removeable cables. But, I think it's a DIY version being sold on taobao. If I see them again some time this week, I will post some PIC's.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> I seened them with removeable cables. But, I think it's a DIY version being sold on taobao. If I see them again some time this week, I will post some PIC's.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Slater said:


> What’s the hurry? It will be done when it’s ready.
> 
> Better than rushing out a half-baked product, right?


Can't wait man! Although you do have a point.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 5, 2018)

Slater said:


>


+1 Yup! ...awesome! 

I think with removable cables brings them right up to date!


----------



## Kwan2077

Hello everyone. I've lurked here for quite sometimes but only decided to make a post now as currently im bounced between two options, and I highly respect the opinions of those who frequently post here.
So, to those who own both the ES4 and the TRN V20: Could you please compare the differences in SQ between the two? Which one gives you better value for its price?


----------



## eruditass (Jun 5, 2018)

Anyone know about IEM tip compatibility with the IEMs on this list? Or how to best find out?

My ear canals are pretty small, and I've found only the Etymotic Baby Blues / ER38-15SM ( for ears with a 7-11mm canal opening) to work well.  They have a bore size of ~3mm, which is the size of Complys 100-series tips, generally fitting on Klipsch, Westone, Etymotic Research, AudioFly, and Shure IEMs.  A giant list of other compatible models is here.


----------



## natrixx

Slater said:


> +1 on both of those. Both are excellent IEMs for metal. And the B3 is a work of art.


My B3s were great, but unfortunately died in less than a year. If not for that fact, I would definitely recommend them too as very good value for the money.


----------



## FastAndClean

Sorry that I am not writing anything right now, my earphones are at customs for two days now, that is frustrating, I purchased them before 25 days, I really can't understand those people that are buying things from massdrop and waiting for mounts to receive their purchase


----------



## ClintonL

What are the best chifi bluetooth earphones budget around 100usd? Looking for a jaybirds killer.


----------



## Bartig

Kwan2077 said:


> Hello everyone. I've lurked here for quite sometimes but only decided to make a post now as currently im bounced between two options, and I highly respect the opinions of those who frequently post here.
> So, to those who own both the ES4 and the TRN V20: Could you please compare the differences in SQ between the two? Which one gives you better value for its price?


Well, howdy!

V20: Richer highs and detail, congested soundstage
ES4: More bass focused, soundstage wider (especially when it comes to drums),


----------



## HungryPanda

Well Artiste DC1 in the house and first impression are rather favourable. U shaped with powerful bass on initial listen, vocals both male and female sound good. Highs clear and present but not piercing. This is what the Rose North Forest should have been


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 5, 2018)

@HungryPanda how is the soundstage is it big? Better then tfz exclusive 5 and zhiyin z5000? Are they basshead iems?

Btw is the baseus h07 any good they are very low price atm?


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> Btw is the baseus h07 any good they are very low price atm?



Don’t bother. They are very mediocre.


----------



## kw8910

TRN apparently willing to replace defective V60s, contact your authorized seller


----------



## HungryPanda

zazaboy said:


> @HungryPanda how is the soundstage is it big? Better then tfz exclusive 5 and zhiyin z5000? Are they basshead iems?
> 
> Btw is the baseus h07 any good they are very low price atm?


Bass is more than the other but exclusive 5 is a better earphone overall. Zhinyin Z5000 is better too but they are both more expensive. I will say more when I have burned in and listened more


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> Btw is the baseus h07 any good they are very low price atm?





Slater said:


> Don’t bother. They are very mediocre.



I have a pair on the way.  I am hoping to disagree with you


----------



## CoiL

HungryPanda said:


> Well Artiste DC1 in the house and first impression are rather favourable. U shaped with powerful bass on initial listen, vocals both male and female sound good. Highs clear and present but not piercing. This is what the Rose North Forest should have been



Don`t like the shape much but interesting find! Keep us updated


----------



## zazaboy

I need get a tfz ex 5 iem next sale on ali i heard only good things same for fiio fh1.. Or maybe tfz king pro


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> I need get a tfz ex 5 iem next sale on ali i heard only good things same for fiio fh1.. Or maybe tfz king pro



What do you have now for listening?  You ask many questions about many different ones..have you bought any yet?


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 5, 2018)

I use the bgvp ds1 v1 atm.. I have too many iems.. Thanks to head fi lol.. I want avoid impulse buys


----------



## Emelya

HungryPanda said:


> Well Artiste DC1 in the house and first impression are rather favourable. U shaped with powerful bass on initial listen, vocals both male and female sound good. Highs clear and present but not piercing. This is what the Rose North Forest should have been


What can you say about their build quality and sealing comfort? And I join the soundstage question. I'm almost sure that 13-mm driver provides a lot of soundspace.


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> I use the bgvp ds1 v1 atm.. I have too many iems.. Thanks to head fi lol.. I want avoid impulse buys



I know.  Headfi can cause impulse buys.  You  should list what you have in your profile.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Kwan2077 said:


> Hello everyone. I've lurked here for quite sometimes but only decided to make a post now as currently im bounced between two options, and I highly respect the opinions of those who frequently post here.
> So, to those who own both the ES4 and the TRN V20: Could you please compare the differences in SQ between the two? Which one gives you better value for its price?


I love them both. They both have good solid bass though the Es4 is slightly rounder and fuller. The mids are thicker on the Es4 than the V20. I like the Es4 for rock and guitar heavy music and the V20 for everything else though I could happily live with either one. The Es4 has less pronounced treble though neither is harsh in my opinion. The V20 has more air up top. They both come with decent cables. They are both really affordable so why not try both? Welcome to Head-fi and sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> I use the bgvp ds1 v1 atm.. I have too many iems.. Thanks to head fi lol.. I want avoid impulse buys



What other IEMs do you own? I noticed your profile isn’t filled out. It would help others with recommendations if they knew all of the gear you have.


----------



## Bartig

MDH12AX7 said:


> I love them both. They both have good solid bass though the Es4 is slightly rounder and fuller. The mids are thicker on the Es4 than the V20. I like the Es4 for rock and guitar heavy music and the V20 for everything else though I could happily live with either one. The Es4 has less pronounced treble though neither is harsh in my opinion. The V20 has more air up top. They both come with decent cables. They are both really affordable so why not try both? Welcome to Head-fi and sorry about your wallet.


Yeah! Really accurate description. 

Especially the last part.


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening to Alison Krauss and Union Station with DX200 and KZ ES4 and it is most excellent so it is more capable than stated


----------



## audionab

which iems are the most natural sounding in sub 100$ category and also in 50$ category


----------



## MDH12AX7

Bartig said:


> Yeah! Really accurate description.
> 
> Especially the last part.


Thank you!  I think we and @mbwilson seem to be the V20 fan club


----------



## MDH12AX7

HungryPanda said:


> Listening to Alison Krauss and Union Station with DX200 and KZ ES4 and it is most excellent so it is more capable than stated


After reading this, I gave my KZ Es4 another listen with acoustic music and I am very impressed. When listening to rock I enjoy it for its punchy bass and powerful mids. With acoustic instruments, guitar, mandolin, violin etc, it's really got amazing detail, it just doesn't achieve it through boosted treble so it sneaks up on you. Very cohesive and natural sounding. Nice woody tone without hype. Very impressive! Thanks for bringing that up!


----------



## CoiL

HungryPanda said:


> Listening to Alison Krauss and Union Station with DX200 and KZ ES4 and it is most excellent so it is more capable than stated





MDH12AX7 said:


> After reading this, I gave my KZ Es4 another listen with acoustic music and I am very impressed. When listening to rock I enjoy it for its punchy bass and powerful mids. With acoustic instruments, guitar, mandolin, violin etc, it's really got amazing detail, it just doesn't achieve it through boosted treble so it sneaks up on you. Very cohesive and natural sounding. Nice woody tone without hype. Very impressive! Thanks for bringing that up!


Glad I decided to go with ES4. It should sound great out of my powerful modded DX50 ;P Will definitely compare them to ZS5v1 & IT01.


----------



## audionab

MDH12AX7 said:


> After reading this, I gave my KZ Es4 another listen with acoustic music and I am very impressed. When listening to rock I enjoy it for its punchy bass and powerful mids. With acoustic instruments, guitar, mandolin, violin etc, it's really got amazing detail, it just doesn't achieve it through boosted treble so it sneaks up on you. Very cohesive and natural sounding. Nice woody tone without hype. Very impressive! Thanks for bringing that up!


what does woody tone mean? 
tone of wood striking is it?


----------



## Bartig

audionab said:


> which iems are the most natural sounding in sub 100$ category and also in 50$ category


That will still be the Tin Audio T2.


----------



## MDH12AX7

audionab said:


> what does woody tone mean?
> tone of wood striking is it?


Just referring to the texture of the mids. You can hear the resonance of the wooden instrument. You don't always hear this because it gets covered up by other instruments or by excessive high frequency info. Listen to a solo acoustic guitar on a nice recording and it often has this texture added by the wood in addition to the brighter string sounds. This is all my interpretation of of it, not sure if anyone else uses this analogy so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Zerohour88

MDH12AX7 said:


> Just referring to the texture of the mids. You can hear the resonance of the wooden instrument. You don't always hear this because it gets covered up by other instruments or by excessive high frequency info. Listen to a solo acoustic guitar on a nice recording and it often has this texture added by the wood in addition to the brighter string sounds. This is all my interpretation of of it, not sure if anyone else uses this analogy so take it with a grain of salt.



the term would be timbre, I guess?


----------



## chechu21

Hi guys! I need some recommendation about chifi about ,30 dollars. I want a basshead sound signature for edm music: house, eurodance, italo disco... Many thanks!!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

KZ ES4 would do


----------



## Dustry

any idea where to buy Tin Audio T515 Black?


----------



## Slater

chechu21 said:


> Hi guys! I need some recommendation about chifi about ,30 dollars. I want a basshead sound signature for edm music: house, eurodance, italo disco... Many thanks!!!!



If you’re willing to spend 40usd (and you have your own spare MMCX cable), the ZhiYin z5000.


----------



## KipNix

chechu21 said:


> Hi guys! I need some recommendation about chifi about ,30 dollars. I want a basshead sound signature for edm music: house, eurodance, italo disco... Many thanks!!!!


A good one for bass-flavoured is *I-INTO i8.* It sports a 10mm and two 6mm DDs. And with all that, the mids and uppers are balanced.


----------



## chickenmoon (Jun 6, 2018)

chechu21 said:


> Hi guys! I need some recommendation about chifi about ,30 dollars. I want a basshead sound signature for edm music: house, eurodance, italo disco... Many thanks!!!!


For less than that and only made in China, the Skullcandy Smokin' Buds 2 are very, very good. Build is a bit cheap, flimsy but soundwise they are quite  outstanding with IMO not much to envy, besides build quality, box and accessories, to those I have in my signature. I bought several "old new stock" ones on eBay for just £5/6 each.


----------



## Vivicector

KZ had an anouncement of 10 pure BA (5 per ear) IEM on their shop's page. They have just updated it now, with a picture of the model. Have anybody heard something about those planned goodies? I personally love BA sound, so I'll probably wait for them. But BA bass is quite unspectacular usually. Its interesting, how will they sound. Untill now I haven't seen cheap pure BA headphones, only very expensive models.


----------



## mbwilson111

Vivicector said:


> KZ had an anouncement of 10 pure BA (5 per ear) IEM on their shop's page. They have just updated it now, with a picture of the model. Have anybody heard something about those planned goodies? I personally love BA sound, so I'll probably wait for them. But BA bass is quite unspectacular usually. Its interesting, how will they sound. Untill now I haven't seen cheap pure BA headphones, only very expensive models.



What do you consider expensive?  I have this pure BA one and it is excellent... different cable though... a $26 one from Aliexpress.  You can buy the iem without a cable for $96

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Y-HIFI-Monitor-DJ-Customized/32817217678.html


----------



## Vivicector

Well, ok, thats interesting model. But I can't find anything anywhere about it.


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 6, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> What do you consider expensive?  I have this pure BA one and it is excellent... different cable though... a $26 one from Aliexpress.  You can buy the iem without a cable for $96
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...Y-HIFI-Monitor-DJ-Customized/32817217678.html



@mbwilson111  Is it a bass iem? How does it sound? How is the soundstage?

 I have updated my my profile page for anyone who is interested


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> I have updated my my profile page for anyone who is interested



Why on earth did you get rid of your Pioneer CH9T?


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 6, 2018)

I didnt like how the soundstage and vocals are presented in the soundsignature  and they were very neutral for my taste..they had no bass at all.. Other then that they were good but i decided to not use anymore.. Its a matter of preference


----------



## kp1821

Dustry said:


> any idea where to buy Tin Audio T515 Black?


Had asked TinHifi about that they replied only gold. Never got them after reading some bad impressions so no idea how they sound.


----------



## Slater

zazaboy said:


> I didnt like how the soundstage and vocals are presented in the soundsignature  and they were very neutral for my taste..they had no bass at all.. Other then that they were good but i decided to not use anymore.. Its a matter of preference



Perhaps you had some sort of defect with yours (a poor seal even)? Because normally they have tons of bass, and definitely not neutral. The vocals and soundstage are excellent too. But like you mentioned, we all hear differently and it's a matter preference.

Just be sure you aren't chasing a rabbit down a hole that you will never catch.


----------



## zazaboy

Slater said:


> Perhaps you had some sort of defect with yours (a poor seal even)? Because normally they have tons of bass, and definitely not neutral. The vocals and soundstage are excellent too. But like you mentioned, we all hear differently and it's a matter preference.
> 
> Just be sure you aren't chasing a rabbit down a hole that you will never catch.


 i am not chasing anything but u are right i am happy what i have right now...


----------



## chechu21

Ok, many thanks for the recommendations. Any KZ basshead style?


----------



## Bartig

chechu21 said:


> Ok, many thanks for the recommendations. Any KZ basshead style?


Yes:

- KZ ED15 is purely bass focused.
- KZ ES4 has a tight fat bass and dark sound.
- KZ ZSR has a bit more muddy, but huge bass and a tad more highs.
- KZ ZSA (that I just got) has a tight bass and is super comfortable.

So... good luck!


----------



## Dustry

kp1821 said:


> Had asked TinHifi about that they replied only gold. Never got them after reading some bad impressions so no idea how they sound.


I have Tin Audio T515 both gold and black, and i confirm gold sounds a bit harsher in upper mids and highs (although still sound is well above your average chifi)
Black is perfect to my taste and my fav IEM ever, but by the time I had come to that realisation, black version was already nowhere to be found.


----------



## kp1821

Received the new KZ cases today ... They are a bit bulky, look durable, not that spacious but do the job for me... Got them for $2.27 each including shipping to the UK which seems reasonable....


----------



## FastAndClean

They are here, the mids are spectacular, forward and creamy


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> They are here, the mids are spectacular, forward and creamy




What is that?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> What is that?


*Hisenior B5+*


----------



## FastAndClean

they use knowles balanced armature drivers and knowles filters, the treble driver is the same as the Etymotic ER4S driver, they are on sale now for 102 dollars with free shiping


----------



## FastAndClean

the interesting thing is that when you drive them with the etymotic resistor the treble sound very similar to the ER4s


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> *Hisenior B5+*





FastAndClean said:


> they use knowles balanced armature drivers and knowles filters, the treble driver is the same as the Etymotic ER4S driver, they are on sale now for 102 dollars with free shiping



Maybe I should have known because my husband has the B5+ but I cannot possibly memorize what all of his iems look like!  Too much gear....


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Too much gear....


not a bad problem to have


----------



## djmakemynight

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe I should have known because my husband has the B5+ but I cannot possibly memorize what all of his iems look like!  Too much gear....



Pot calling a kettle black?


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> not a bad problem to have



Actually it kind of is... I often feel overwhelmed.  I think many of us are probably crazy.



djmakemynight said:


> Pot calling a kettle black?



His is the bigger kettle.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually it kind of is... I often feel overwhelmed.  I think many of us are probably crazy.


i have 5 pairs of headphones right now and i think that is to much, but they are so different from each other, that i can't justify selling some of them, i had 10 pair before, so i am in the right track, but every one of my pairs now have a purpose, the most customizable ones are the little tesla s, they can do everything with EQ tweak


----------



## GrassFed

Last week I bought a pair of Qian69 buds and a pair of GGMM C700 iems. The buds came first, sound decent but no better than my MX365 which I haven't used for a long time. Treble is boosted but a little flat. Don't like them much. Buds in my experience often give this artificial soundstage that doesn't have much depth, or contrast between near and far. I'll need to experience something far better than Qian69 to get into the buds crave.

GGMM C700 was on Amazon's lightning sale for under $7. Single 9.2mm dynamic driver. Very small size, narrow bore, and comes with the best tips. Took them out the box, plugged into ears, and they just worked. Extremely comfy, just like the E2000. Sound wise, they're phenomenal. Clarity, bass, soundstage, depth, separation... can't believe all these could be packed so well in a single dynamic driver. After getting a few duds, and a phenomenal multi-driver, I thought I've heard all chi-fi could provide. Well, looks like I'll continue my exploration


----------



## HungryPanda

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually it kind of is... I often feel overwhelmed.  I think many of us are probably crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> His is the bigger kettle.


I never said I wasn't crazy


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> I never said I wasn't crazy


what do you think about the Hisenior B5+?


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I never said I wasn't crazy



...but you should have told me sooner...


----------



## CoiL

MDH12AX7 said:


> Just referring to the texture of the mids. You can hear the resonance of the wooden instrument. You don't always hear this because it gets covered up by other instruments or by excessive high frequency info. Listen to a solo acoustic guitar on a nice recording and it often has this texture added by the wood in addition to the brighter string sounds. This is all my interpretation of of it, not sure if anyone else uses this analogy so take it with a grain of salt.


Very nice explanation and this is one of the MUST HAVE qualities of IEMs to me, along with airy soundstage that "eats-up" reverbs and delays naturally without "cutting" them too much. Though, I must say that my personal hearing is quite sensitive to low-mids&mid-bass and I`m struggling to find IEM that has perfect spot at this. ZS5v1 has spot-on amazing large soundstage, airiness, delays&reverbs but lack little in low-mids... then I have IT01 which has kinda near-perfect low-mids and mid-bass for me but bass quantity feels sometimes too much and soundstage width tad narrow sometimes (but renders great, just wish it was more spread-out into width), depending on music. 

Oh well... I`m feeling I`ll be soon back into some new IEMs again (not that I have bad ones atm) -.-
Dammit! -.-


----------



## Bartig

GrassFed said:


> Last week I bought a pair of Qian69 buds and a pair of GGMM C700 iems. The buds came first, sound decent but no better than my MX365 which I haven't used for a long time. Treble is boosted but a little flat. Don't like them much. Buds in my experience often give this artificial soundstage that doesn't have much depth, or contrast between near and far. I'll need to experience something far better than Qian69 to get into the buds crave.
> 
> GGMM C700 was on Amazon's lightning sale for under $7. Single 9.2mm dynamic driver. Very small size, narrow bore, and comes with the best tips. Took them out the box, plugged into ears, and they just worked. Extremely comfy, just like the E2000. Sound wise, they're phenomenal. Clarity, bass, soundstage, depth, separation... can't believe all these could be packed so well in a single dynamic driver. After getting a few duds, and a phenomenal multi-driver, I thought I've heard all chi-fi could provide. Well, looks like I'll continue my exploration


Wow, such a praise for those. What is your go to IEM? Your favorite one?


----------



## GrassFed (Jun 7, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Wow, such a praise for those. What is your go to IEM? Your favorite one?


My favorite at the moment (besides this little angel) can't be named  I need to update my profile with the ones I got - IT01, final heaven V, E2000, Timmkoo C630, Uiisii CM5 and E6, I-INTO I8, Ailihen X7 which is same has WRZ X7, I-AXSEE SD-08, and KZ EDR1.
Among the cheap ones, EDR1 sounds open and attractive enough, but can get thick/busy for certain tracks. E6 is very bassy, clarity is fine to me, as I mostly enjoy its spaciousness and bass, but could be veiled/muddy to people whose baseline for clarity is the timkoo C630  Which I like for most tracks except very loud and harsh ones. CM5's mid and bass are great, but treble isn't nice - thin and shouty at times. They're all good, but none is really head and shoulder above the others. This C700 and my other favorite very obviously stand out is both comfort and sound quality. No tricky fit, no tips rolling required. Clarity and balance is their game.
I'm listening to World of Warcraft theme by Play Orchestra on the C700 now, and the opening cymbals are great. Soundstage is amazing. I'll buy a few more even at their normal $13 price. And people really need to stop coughing at concert LOL.


----------



## Bartig

GrassFed said:


> My favorite at the moment (besides this little angel) can't be named  I need to update my profile with the ones I got - IT01, final heaven V, E2000, Timmkoo C630, Uiisii CM5 and E6, I-INTO I8, Ailihen X7 which is same has WRZ X7, I-AXSEE SD-08, and KZ EDR1.
> Among the cheap ones, EDR1 sounds open and attractive enough, but can get thick/busy for certain tracks. E6 is very bassy, clarity is fine to me, as I mostly enjoy its spaciousness and bass, but could be veiled/muddy to people whose baseline for clarity is the timkoo C630  Which I like for most tracks except very loud and harsh ones. CM5's mid and bass are great, but treble isn't nice - thin and shouty at times. They're all good, but none is really head and shoulder above the others. This C700 and my other favorite very obviously stand out is both comfort and sound quality. No tricky fit, no tips rolling required. Clarity and balance is their game.
> I'm listening to World of Warcraft theme by Play Orchestra on the C700 now, and the opening cymbals are great. Soundstage is amazing. I'll buy a few more even at their normal $13 price. And people really need to stop coughing at concert LOL.


Soundstage is SO important to me... you know what? I think I’ll order them to test them.


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 7, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> My favorite at the moment (besides this little angel) can't be named  I need to update my profile with the ones I got - IT01, final heaven V, E2000, Timmkoo C630, Uiisii CM5 and E6, I-INTO I8, Ailihen X7 which is same has WRZ X7, I-AXSEE SD-08, and KZ EDR1.
> Among the cheap ones, EDR1 sounds open and attractive enough, but can get thick/busy for certain tracks. E6 is very bassy, clarity is fine to me, as I mostly enjoy its spaciousness and bass, but could be veiled/muddy to people whose baseline for clarity is the timkoo C630  Which I like for most tracks except very loud and harsh ones. CM5's mid and bass are great, but treble isn't nice - thin and shouty at times. They're all good, but none is really head and shoulder above the others. This C700 and my other favorite very obviously stand out is both comfort and sound quality. No tricky fit, no tips rolling required. Clarity and balance is their game.
> I'm listening to World of Warcraft theme by Play Orchestra on the C700 now, and the opening cymbals are great. Soundstage is amazing. I'll buy a few more even at their normal $13 price. And people really need to stop coughing at concert LOL.



@GrassFed C700 which iem is that exactly? and your other favorite iem?


----------



## SilverLodestar

For anyone who has the Hisenior B5+, how would you compare them to the Tin T2? They look really interesting and they’re just inside my budget.


----------



## GrassFed (Jun 7, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> @GrassFed C700 which iem is that exactly? and your other favorite iem?


It's here on Amazon US, and they're having lightning deal again
https://www.amazon.com/GGMM-Headpho...pID=41wUnY5UqWL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

I'm definitely loading up LOL

Edit: well they don't let me add more than 1 to cart. But perhaps deals on these are gonna happen more often now.


----------



## zazaboy

SilverLodestar said:


> For anyone who has the Hisenior B5+, how would you compare them to the Tin T2? They look really interesting and they’re just inside my budget.



ask hungrypanda he has both I think

@GrassFed I got it thanks


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> My favorite at the moment (besides this little angel) can't be named  I need to update my profile with the ones I got - IT01, final heaven V, E2000, Timmkoo C630, Uiisii CM5 and E6, I-INTO I8, Ailihen X7 which is same has WRZ X7, I-AXSEE SD-08, and KZ EDR1.
> Among the cheap ones, EDR1 sounds open and attractive enough, but can get thick/busy for certain tracks. E6 is very bassy, clarity is fine to me, as I mostly enjoy its spaciousness and bass, but could be veiled/muddy to people whose baseline for clarity is the timkoo C630  Which I like for most tracks except very loud and harsh ones. CM5's mid and bass are great, but treble isn't nice - thin and shouty at times. They're all good, but none is really head and shoulder above the others. This C700 and my other favorite very obviously stand out is both comfort and sound quality. No tricky fit, no tips rolling required. Clarity and balance is their game.
> I'm listening to World of Warcraft theme by Play Orchestra on the C700 now, and the opening cymbals are great. Soundstage is amazing. I'll buy a few more even at their normal $13 price. And people really need to stop coughing at concert LOL.



Maybe I missed something. C700?


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> Maybe I missed something. C700?


GGMM C700, I posted a link to Amazon a couple posts above


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 7, 2018)

I checked higher Models of ggmm .. Ggmm c800 it says at description it has freq graph sound quality from a 300 dollar headphone.. With high driver unit.. For 20 Bucks .. Dont know if its real deal..


----------



## ShabtabQ

Which foam tip fits TinAudio T2 rth best and where can I find a small sized one? the one included is okay but is big for my ears.


----------



## HungryPanda

SilverLodestar said:


> For anyone who has the Hisenior B5+, how would you compare them to the Tin T2? They look really interesting and they’re just inside my budget.


Tin Audio T2 is a great iem, very neutral and accurate, Hisenior B5+ has a fuller sound with more bass. I like them both very much


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Tin Audio T2 is a great iem, very neutral and accurate, Hisenior B5+ has a fuller sound with more bass. I like them both very much


sheep that i am, i ordered the hisenior. it's good to be a sheep...


----------



## CoiL

loomisjohnson said:


> sheep that i am, i ordered the hisenior. it's good to be a sheep...


Waiting for Your feedback - especially compared to IT01 & T2. Might be my next ~100$ IEM (Hisenior B5+ (version 5).


----------



## chinmie

HungryPanda said:


> Tin Audio T2 is a great iem, very neutral and accurate, Hisenior B5+ has a fuller sound with more bass. I like them both very much



is the shell hollow or filled? the transparent looks nice


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm not sure but nothing moves around inside


----------



## MDH12AX7

CoiL said:


> Very nice explanation and this is one of the MUST HAVE qualities of IEMs to me, along with airy soundstage that "eats-up" reverbs and delays naturally without "cutting" them too much. Though, I must say that my personal hearing is quite sensitive to low-mids&mid-bass and I`m struggling to find IEM that has perfect spot at this. ZS5v1 has spot-on amazing large soundstage, airiness, delays&reverbs but lack little in low-mids... then I have IT01 which has kinda near-perfect low-mids and mid-bass for me but bass quantity feels sometimes too much and soundstage width tad narrow sometimes (but renders great, just wish it was more spread-out into width), depending on music.
> 
> Oh well... I`m feeling I`ll be soon back into some new IEMs again (not that I have bad ones atm) -.-
> Dammit! -.-


Thank you! Glad it made sense to someone.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mt review on Shozy Hibiki is live now! 

I invite you to read more about thius great little IEM with a forward midrange and with a good price!  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/06/shozy-hibiki-sweet-and-tasty.html


----------



## SuperLuigi

Hey anything chi-fi headphones with a short cable and extender in a 3.5mm headphone?

Like this: https://www.amazon.ca/Sony-MDR-EX71SL-Fontopia-Headphones-Black/dp/B000092YQW


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Hey anything chi-fi headphones with a short cable and extender in a 3.5mm headphone?
> 
> Like this: https://www.amazon.ca/Sony-MDR-EX71SL-Fontopia-Headphones-Black/dp/B000092YQW



You can buy 3.5mm plugs on Aliexpress and eBay, and shorten any IEM to any length you want.

You can also buy those short little pigtails on Aliexpress and eBay as well (you can even get digital pigtails, like for Lightning, micro usb, and USB type C). I have a number of them I acquired through the years.


----------



## NeonHD

After a two month hiatus of not ordering anymore Chi-fi, I finally decided that it was time to buy yet another pair to add to my chi-fi collection. 

I had the I-INTO i8 in mind, and with it being only $20 on Ali I decided to buy it. Well, it really wasn't really a decision as I bought it on the whim 

Can't wait to get it though!


----------



## Slater (Jun 8, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> After a two month hiatus of not ordering anymore Chi-fi, I finally decided that it was time to buy yet another pair to add to my chi-fi collection.
> 
> I had the I-INTO i8 in mind, and with it being only $20 on Ali I decided to buy it. Well, it really wasn't really a decision as I bought it on the whim
> 
> Can't wait to get it though!



Be sure to let us know your impressions!

I have been eyeing it for a while, but I have too many IEMs as it is. I don't need/want another side grade (and definitely don't need it if it has a finicky fit or some other oddball characteristic).

Some of the reviews have implied it's a basshead monster, which is why it's enticing to me (plus I have a warm spot in my heart for multi-dynamic IEMs).

I have 2 other versions of the dual 6mm micro drivers like used in this IEM, and I am underwhelmed by both (ie VJJB V1 and similar designs). I'm hoping the addition of the large 10mm driver in the i-into i8 ties it all together into a cohesive package. However, without a crossover or other method of careful tuning, it risks just being a muddy, bleedy mess.

I know it's 'only $20', but you can get a some really good IEMs in that price range (the competition is getting bonkers LOL).


----------



## FastAndClean

NeonHD said:


> After a two month hiatus of not ordering anymore Chi-fi, I finally decided that it was time to buy yet another pair to add to my chi-fi collection.
> 
> I had the I-INTO i8 in mind, and with it being only $20 on Ali I decided to buy it. Well, it really wasn't really a decision as I bought it on the whim
> 
> Can't wait to get it though!


seems like a bad fit to me


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> You can buy 3.5mm plugs on Aliexpress and eBay, and shorten any IEM to any length you want.
> 
> You can also buy those short little pigtails on Aliexpress and eBay as well (you can even get digital pigtails, like for Lightning, micro usb, and USB type C). I have a number of them I acquired through the years.



I assume that would require cutting of cables and soldering?

I'm just trying to track down some smaller cabled IEMs as i order the xiaomi wireless Bluetooth receiver and it'd be nice to use it with a smaller IEM cable.


----------



## NeonHD

FastAndClean said:


> seems like a bad fit to me



I thought so too, but apparently I've heard that most people have gotten a good fit out of it.


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 8, 2018)

Bartig said:


> So let's do a little saturday question.
> 
> *What is your guilty pleasure IEM?*
> An IEM you keep on coming back to, even though it's technically or pricewise not the best or most impressive IEM you have? You know it's not the greatest, but you keep on coming back to it once in a while.
> ...



Lol I cannot emphasize enough the amount of times I've kept coming back to the KZ ED9 which only costs $10. When my ED9 broke back in December, it was like the end of the world for me. As much as I loved my ATE-S and Swing IE800 at the time, it just couldn't serve as a viable replacement for my ED9. Now I own a second pair of them, and might even consider buying a third pair just in case haha.

Fast forward to today and I still occasionally switch back to my ED9 despite knowing that I already own some incredibly good and more expensive buds like the Tin Audio T515 and the TRN V20. Something about the sound of the ED9 just really does it for me, and while it's not perfect, it has become such a familiar sound to me that I can put my entire faith in it knowing that it won't disappoint. It's like that one restaurant you keep going back to, not because it's so damn good, but because it's so damn reliable and also so damn cheap; you know you're getting the same quality every time you order. 

That is not to say that the ED9 has a mediocre sound, it's the opposite actually, kind of like that one dish that you keep ordering from that cheap restaurant because it somehow destroys the exact same dish at more expensive restaurants.


----------



## Slater (Jun 8, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> I assume that would require cutting of cables and soldering?
> 
> I'm just trying to track down some smaller cabled IEMs as i order the xiaomi wireless Bluetooth receiver and it'd be nice to use it with a smaller IEM cable.



Yes, soldering 3 wires. A 10 minute job. You can buy quality 3.5mm plugs for $1 or less. And a very basic soldering iron for $5.

If you don't have the tools or knowledge, there are plenty of members that would do it for you (as well as any local electronics repair shop, phone repair shop, etc). It's a really good skill for an audiophile to have though, as you can repair your headphones or IEMs that have a bad cable instead of throwing them away.

The advantage is that you won't be stuck with an IEM that may sound like arse, You can use your favorite IEM, or one you don't use much, or one that us sweatproof for working out, or buy the best sounding one for your budget, etc. Basically you aren't at the mercy of trying to find one ready-made with a short cable.

And now that I think about it, you're onto a *really* good idea. I just received a 2nd Xiaomi adapter today (it's charging now). Instead of clipping it to my shorts and running the long cable inside of my shirt and coiling the excess in my pocket (like I've been doing), I can just shorten a dedicated IEM to like 10-12", and clip the Xiaomi right to my shirt collar!


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> And now that I think about it, you're onto a *really* good idea. I just received a 2nd Xiaomi adapter today (it's charging now). Instead of clipping it to my shorts and running the long cable inside of my shirt and coiling the excess in my pocket (like I've been doing), I can just shorten a dedicated IEM to like 10-12", and clip the Xiaomi right to my shirt collar!



That's exactly what I'm intending to do.  Makes more sense than having a big ass cable. I'm still pretty worried about soldering or getting into that.  I totally appreciate what you are saying though, good skill to have.

I'll keep my hunt going for some headphones with smaller cables


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 8, 2018)

I  used z5000 with the kz ate foam tips with eq  it expanded the soundstage like crazy.. its crazy how big the soundstage is now  ...  its insane like a full live concert this are really gems... disadvantage it doesnt have bass now.,..


----------



## audionab

zazaboy said:


> I  used z5000 with the kz ate foam tips with eq  it expanded the soundstage like crazy.. its crazy how big the soundstage is now  ...  its insane like a full live concert this are really gems... disadvantage it doesnt have bass now.,..


bass loss is not major right?


----------



## zazaboy

no not really what you get is a great soundstage which is insane for the price


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 8, 2018)

Bartig said:


> So let's do a little saturday question.
> 
> *What is your guilty pleasure IEM?*
> An IEM you keep on coming back to, even though it's technically or pricewise not the best or most impressive IEM you have? You know it's not the greatest, but you keep on coming back to it once in a while.
> ...



It's a tie and it's all about entertainment!


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> They are here, the mids are spectacular, forward and creamy



You mentioned this has the same treble resolution as the ER4S? How about the bass amount and speed, soundstage, and overall sound resolution compared to the ER4S?


----------



## TLDRonin

zazaboy said:


> I  used z5000 with the kz ate foam tips with eq  it expanded the soundstage like crazy.. its crazy how big the soundstage is now  ...  its insane like a full live concert this are really gems... disadvantage it doesnt have bass now.,..




Damn, I hate the KZ "foam" tips with a passion

Like, it doesn't change form anymore than silicone, and seals horribly for me


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Damn, I hate the KZ "foam" tips with a passion
> 
> Like, it doesn't change form anymore than silicone, and seals horribly for me



Totally agree. In my experience, the KZ ones are hard as a rock, uncomfortable, seal poorly, and fall off most IEMs because they don't have an inner core like most Comply-type foam tips.

They sell MUCH softer ones that are a similar style: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...rbud-Bud-Tips-Earbuds-eartips/1052204391.html

I call the above linked ones "marshmallow" tips, because the foam looks and feels just like a marshmallow. Nothing like the rock hard KZ ones.

The marshmallow tips work great for inserting into silicone tips to make your own hybrid tips:


----------



## shortwavelistener

I have this Huawei CM-33 semi open IEM that i've bought it for $29 and i admit it sounds a lot better than a Xiaomi Piston II, especially when it comes to bass response and clarity. Definately one of the best sounding budget IEMs that you can get.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2018)

chinmie said:


> You mentioned this has the same treble resolution as the ER4S? How about the bass amount and speed, soundstage, and overall sound resolution compared to the ER4S?


the treble is similar when you use them with the 75 ohm resistor, they are a little bit roll off in the sub bass and upper treble, small mid bass bump, forward lower and middle mids, neutral upper mids and treble,  the er4s has a lot of upper treble but the mids are very forward and only the upper mids, that makes them dry sounding in comparison to the 5+, 5+ sound a lot more musical and organic compared to er4s, the soundstage is also very nice and accurate, I hope that helps


----------



## FastAndClean

the speed is typical for good balanced armature drivers, fast


----------



## FastAndClean

that is my EQ curve for them, with that curve they sound absolutely amazing


----------



## shortwavelistener

FastAndClean said:


> that is my EQ curve for them, with that curve they sound absolutely amazing



Wait, is that your sound card EQ settings or Foobar's?


----------



## FastAndClean

shortwavelistener said:


> Wait, is that your sound card EQ settings or Foobar's?


that is Equalizer APO


----------



## audionab

FastAndClean said:


> that is my EQ curve for them, with that curve they sound absolutely amazing


you should decrease the preamp by 5 dbs and use an amplifier rather than putting gain in software eq
this is equalizer apo with peace gui


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2018)

audionab said:


> you should decrease the preamp by 5 dbs and use an amplifier rather than putting gain in software eq
> this is equalizer apo with peace gui


the gain is minus 6.5 just in case, i use dac and amp


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> the treble is similar when you use them with the 75 ohm resistor, they are a little bit roll off in the sub bass and upper treble, small mid bass bump, forward lower and middle mids, neutral upper mids and treble,  the er4s has a lot of upper treble but the mids are very forward and only the upper mids, that makes them dry sounding in comparison to the 5+, 5+ sound a lot more musical and organic compared to er4s, the soundstage is also very nice and accurate, I hope that helps



thanks for the explanation. so the soundstage is more or less the same as the ER4S but with not too forward mids?


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> thanks for the explanation. so the soundstage is more or less the same as the ER4S but with not too forward mids?


the soundstage is bigger, the mids are forward but not the upper mids like in the er4s but the middle and lower mids, that makes the sound more organic and euphoric


----------



## FastAndClean

they uploaded pics with the transparent without logo model like mine - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...32799766077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f5Ua9v
they are filled in, not shallow, nice weight to them, i think for 102 bucks with free shipping you get a lot for your money, excellent and beautiful built with knowles drivers and filters and nice natural sound


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> the soundstage is bigger, the mids are forward but not the upper mids like in the er4s but the middle and lower mids, that makes the sound more organic and euphoric



this info is what I'm seeking. i have the ER4PT and the PtoS adapter, but i alway seems to like it without the adapter, so I'm guessing the preset Highsenior treble would be enough for me.

I'm going to take the plunge and order it now


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> this info is what I'm seeking. i have the ER4PT and the PtoS adapter, but i alway seems to like it without the adapter, so I'm guessing the preset Highsenior treble would be enough for me.
> 
> I'm going to take the plunge and order it now


they respond to eq nicely, the extension in the treble is there, just lower in level, they don't jump off a cliff after 8 or 10k like a lot of in ears, the evidence for that is when you boost the upper treble you hear more upper treble, i had ortofon q5 before and they roll off after 8k, when i tried to boost the upper treble they refused to respond, that is not the case with the 5+


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

FastAndClean said:


> they uploaded pics with the transparent without logo model like mine - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...32799766077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f5Ua9v
> they are filled in, not shallow, nice weight to them, i think for 102 bucks with free shipping you get a lot for your money, excellent and beautiful built with knowles drivers and filters and nice natural sound


Wouldn't it be a loss to sell them at $100 if it had a total of 10 knowles drivers?


----------



## HungryPanda

@chinmie you will not be disappointed with your purchase of the Hisenior B5+ I certainly am enjoying them


----------



## FastAndClean

that is the updated curve that i did, it is less extreme than the previous one and more optimal


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2018)

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Wouldn't it be a loss to sell them at $100 if it had a total of 10 knowles drivers?


102 is not their normal price, that is "big Sale", the normal price is from 142 - 228 dollars, and they buy knowles drivers at bulk prices


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> they uploaded pics with the transparent without logo model like mine - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...32799766077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f5Ua9v
> they are filled in, not shallow, nice weight to them, i think for 102 bucks with free shipping you get a lot for your money, excellent and beautiful built with knowles drivers and filters and nice natural sound



yours is filled resin? i asked them yesterday and they told me it is the hollow shell..that's odd.. not that it would matter soundwise though as they are all BAs, but cosmetically filled do looks nicer



HungryPanda said:


> @chinmie you will not be disappointed with your purchase of the Hisenior B5+ I certainly am enjoying them



seeing how you enjoy them, i have a good feeling i would like it too


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2018)

chinmie said:


> yours is filled resin? i asked them yesterday and they told me it is the hollow shell..that's odd.. not that it would matter soundwise though as they are all BAs, but cosmetically filled do looks nicer


i thing its shalow only a little bit on the back of the faceplate, everything else behind the nozzle seems like its filled, but i am not sure, maybe the shell is just very thick


----------



## rayliam80

GGMM C700 arrived today. Compares very well to the UiiSii CM5. C700 can only be worn in drop down fashion and the CM5 is over the ear. CM5 is more sensitive but both are extremely easy to drive. CM5 is slightly more airy and has slightly bigger bottom end. The C700 is warmer, lower mids are more present yet the bass is laid back. Width/depth, detail retrieval, imaging/layering are relatively close. 

In comparison to the KZ EDR1 has a different sound signature than the CM5 and C700, which both have a similar sound signature. EDR1 has a wider sound soundstage and more height/depth than either of the others.  

The C700 is a great deal for an IEM on an Amazon lightning deal @ USD $5.99. The CM5, C700 and the KZ EDR1 would make a very good budget starter pack. 

My ranking of the three would go like this: 1. EDR1 2. C700 3. CM5

_Comparison setup: Macbook Pro 2012/Audirvana -> iFi nano BL in iEMatch port -> Triple flange ear tips (all three IEMs) / Album used: The Shape of Things to Come by Ornette Coleman (jazz) @ 192khz FLAC_


----------



## Vivicector (Jun 9, 2018)

May be I should go for Hisenior B5 too. So,  are they balanced or mid-centric? How good is the bass? I listen to faster types of metal, and love the speed of BA.

Do I get it right that Hisenior use better types of BA then KZ?
P. S. I'm asking a lot of questions since money are limited, I have a single shot. And I want to make the best out of it.


----------



## cqtek

Slater said:


> Totally agree. In my experience, the KZ ones are hard as a rock, uncomfortable, seal poorly, and fall off most IEMs because they don't have an inner core like most Comply-type foam tips.
> 
> They sell MUCH softer ones that are a similar style: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...rbud-Bud-Tips-Earbuds-eartips/1052204391.html
> 
> ...



Hey man, those are my photos...

 

Currently I use all my IEMs with this type of homemade hybrid tips. I get a much better seal and a fuller sound, plus a full bass.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> May be I should go for Hisenior B5 too. So,  are they balanced or mid-centric? How good is the bass? I listen to faster types of metal, and love the speed of BA.
> 
> Do I get it right that Hisenior use better types of BA then KZ?
> P. S. I'm asking a lot of questions since money are limited, I have a single shot. And I want to make the best out of it.


the bass is tight and fast, there is not much sub bass but you can boost it and is there, overall they are balanced with a touch of forwardness in the lower and middle mids, they are great for metal, i love sludge metal and i tried them, kz use the cheapest chinese balanced armatures, b5 use knowles balanced armature drivers and sonion for some of their other models (those are drivers that are used from various well established manufacturers)


----------



## Slater

cqtek said:


> Hey man, those are my photos...
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I use all my IEMs with this type of homemade hybrid tips. I get a much better seal and a fuller sound, plus a full bass.



Yup, sure are. They illustrate the concept perfectly! Nice job


----------



## Bartig

rayliam80 said:


> GGMM C700 arrived today. Compares very well to the UiiSii CM5. C700 can only be worn in drop down fashion and the CM5 is over the ear. CM5 is more sensitive but both are extremely easy to drive. CM5 is slightly more airy and has slightly bigger bottom end. The C700 is warmer, lower mids are more present yet the bass is laid back. Width/depth, detail retrieval, imaging/layering are relatively close.
> 
> In comparison to the KZ EDR1 has a different sound signature than the CM5 and C700, which both have a similar sound signature. EDR1 has a wider sound soundstage and more height/depth than either of the others.
> 
> ...


Ordered the C700 for the standard price of 12 dollar, after a raving impression here. I hope it to have better clarity and soundstage than the competitors you mentioned. Ah well. We’ll see.


----------



## Slater (Jun 9, 2018)

rayliam80 said:


> My ranking of the three would go like this: 1. EDR1 2. C700 3. CM5





Bartig said:


> Ordered the C700 for the standard price of 12 dollar, after a raving impression here. I hope it to have better clarity and soundstage than the competitors you mentioned. Ah well. We’ll see.



Hmmm, EDR1 for $2.60 or C700 for $12. I wonder if the C700 is 5xs better?


----------



## GrassFed

Bartig said:


> Ordered the C700 for the standard price of 12 dollar, after a raving impression here. I hope it to have better clarity and soundstage than the competitors you mentioned. Ah well. We’ll see.


For me EDR1 is great for simpler tracks, but for ones with lots of instruments it becomes congested. In other words, it's appealing to amateurs and not true audiophiles. Just kidding hahaha. But I'm really in love with the C700. Happy hunting!


----------



## zazaboy

Is the soundstage big of hisenior b5 and how is the instrument accuracy does instruments sound good on it?

And can you drive it from weak sources like smartphone?


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 10, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> Is the soundstage big of hisenior b5 and how is the instrument accuracy does instruments sound good on it?
> 
> And can you drive it from weak sources like smartphone?


the soundstage is big for in ear, the instruments sound natural and full bodied, they are very sensitive, around 113db and 14ohm s, very easy to drive and will get loud even if you drive them from your old Nokia 3310


----------



## Vivicector

Hisenor B5+. They say they use knowles BA, but I can't find such BA model numbers on Knowles website. Any way to check?

Is it worth it to get 2 pin connector? Or MMCX does its job fine?


----------



## Zerohour88

Vivicector said:


> Hisenor B5+. They say they use knowles BA, but I can't find such BA model numbers on Knowles website. Any way to check?



You can google all the B5+ BA models they supposedly use (knowles 30265, 31116, 29689), all of them available on the knowles site (and also some bulk-purchase site). Based on the prices on those bulk-purchase site, 100 usd seems like cost-price. Assuming they get even more discount compared to those sites, the margin seems quite low if its truly all Knowles. Maybe 2 or 3? Doesn't really matter if the SQ is good, tbh.


----------



## Vivicector

OK, I have finally ordered Hisenor B5+. Hope you guys do get your share for promotion =D. It was a bit more then I was ready to spend. Placed order for transparent standard version. I will post my thoughts here when I receive them.
P.S. One reviewer has posted a good thought that has helped me make my decision. "Buy something already, you'll make a mistake anyway". The search for cheap chi-fi perfection was starting to cost me too much in terms of time.


----------



## lior777

guys, what the best until 60$ to classical music?


----------



## chinmie

i just placed an order for the Hisenior B5+ too, getting the transparent version, no logo, with the 8 core cables


----------



## Bartig

lior777 said:


> guys, what the best until 60$ to classical music?


I loved the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore for this, because of its wonderful cohesive and symphonical sound. Unfortunately it lacks bass.

I thoroughly enjoy classical music on my Yersen FEN-2000’s. Excellent placing and stage.


----------



## lior777

Bartig said:


> I loved the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore for this, because of its wonderful cohesive and symphonical sound. Unfortunately it lacks bass.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy classical music on my Yersen FEN-2000’s. Excellent placing and stage.



thanks! more..?


----------



## loomisjohnson

lior777 said:


> thanks! more..?


the nichck bro, which was just reviewed by ottomotor, woud work really well for you


----------



## Bartig

loomisjohnson said:


> the nichck bro, which was just reviewed by ottomotor, woud work really well for you


Not so sure about the Bro. It’s a little dark sounding with the standard cable and misses the upper sparkle IEM’s need for instruments such as violins or trumpets.

I just thought about two other options: the Z5000 sounds really symphonical as well AND has a huge bass, or the Malloom Water Drop/ Timmkoo C630/ Alwup 630 might suit your classical needs. Those have great sparkle in the upper mids and highs.


----------



## lior777

thanks, i will go with z5000 after reading reviews!


----------



## Zerohour88

Bartig said:


> I just thought about two other options: the Z5000 sounds really symphonical as well AND has a huge bass, or the Malloom Water Drop/ Timmkoo C630/ Alwup 630 might suit your classical needs. Those have great sparkle in the upper mids and highs.



I'm pretty sure the main OEM for the Timmkoo is Estron, so if you want to 100% get the real Estron, buy it at their alibaba page (around $16). Cable is a bit flimsy, but keep it in a case and it'd last you a long time.


----------



## kp1821 (Jun 11, 2018)

Listening to the Fidue A65 today and my first impressions are positive... The packaging is good... They are small and easy to wear.. The cable not very nice .. They sound very balanced and natural...very easy to listen to ... Compared to the TinAudio T2 are less bright have less bass are less airy and less clinical... Warmer  and more neutral overall .. better fit as well.. Did a bit of of tip rolling ended up with KZ starlines bass got much better...Soundstage is great.. Addictive sound... Thanks @Otto Motor and @mbwilson111 for the suggestion...


----------



## stryed

How is the soundstage of the Zhiyin Z5000 compared to IT01, KZ ZS5? It seems like a great value IEM and sound signature that I like (IT01)...but I don't NEED it.


----------



## zazaboy

it has a very very big soundstage with kz ate tips.. and eq... u get a full live concert I am not joking.. this iems are really gems with great bass ofcourse.. I dont have ibasso it01


----------



## Bartig

stryed said:


> How is the soundstage of the Zhiyin Z5000 compared to IT01, KZ ZS5? It seems like a great value IEM and sound signature that I like (IT01)...but I don't NEED it.


I don’t have the IT01, but the soundstage of the Z5000 is impressive in width and depth. Classical music sounds really symphonical on them.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx (Jul 23, 2018)

My personal ladder of China earphones, I have (or had). Only in term of sound. I've listenned them mostly straight from mp Huawei P7 lite (It has surprisingly good sound), with medium silicone tips. The ranking is from best to worst.
(There is one Jays for comparison)

The “+“ means, what I appreciate.
The “-“ means, what bothers me.

1. KZ zs10             + Mids, Treble, Bass, Soundstage
- None​2. Tin Audio T515     + Mids, Treble, Flat Soundstage
- None​3. Einsear T2         + Mids, Soundstage
- None​4. KZ zs3               + Mids, Bass
- None​5. Jays t-jays 1         + Sound for EDM
- Less details​
Uiisii Hi-820            + Mids, Bass
- Too airy Treble​Memt x5            + Mids
- Mid Bass boost​Urbanfun HIFI            + Mids, Soundstage
- Upper Bass boost​Boarseman cx98s        + None
- No Bass​Remax S1 Pro            + None
- Bass quality, Harsh Mids​Swing ie800            + None
- Peaky Treble​Rock Zircon            + Basshead Bass
- Mids, Peaky Treble​


----------



## nuevo

Hi, can anyone recomend me a 50$ -75$ earphones 32 or 64 Ω with no hiss and good bass?


----------



## mbwilson111

nuevo said:


> Hi, can anyone recomend me a 50$ -75$ earphones 32 or 64 Ω with no hiss and good bass?



https://www.amazon.es/Auriculares-m...528755456&sr=1-9&keywords=artiste+auriculares

I bought these from Amazon Uk a couple of weeks ago and am very happy with them.  My husband has a pair as well.

Great bass... and everything else.

I have never actually had hiss with any earphone.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm actually listening to Betron BS-10 right now and am amazed by the sound for the price. £7.99 on amazon.co.uk right now


----------



## audionab

did anyone tried out foam tips on Rose North Forest iems?


----------



## GrassFed

HungryPanda said:


> I'm actually listening to Betron BS-10 right now and am amazed by the sound for the price. £7.99 on amazon.co.uk right now


Uiisii GT-550 looks very similar, and same 12mm driver size, but I could not make it work. No bass at all. Gonna give this a try.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Uiisii GT-550 looks very similar, and same 12mm driver size, but I could not make it work. No bass at all. Gonna give this a try.



I did  not realize that you could get Betrons anywhere but in the UK. I have several because of lightning deals and I have not been disappointed in any of them.  The Betron BS10 was a real surprise when I got it.  I have not listened to it in awhile because I  have been getting too many other iems (and buds).    I will get mine out tomorrow.  If you get them we should revive this old thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/betron-bs10.844809/

Nobody ever responded to the poor guy.

Meanwhile... I have the GGMM C700 in my ears.  Arrived today.  There was a lightning deal when I looked Sunday so it was only £6.03.  It is good and, like you said, the stock tips work for me.  They are a little smaller than I thought they would be. I got the silver ones.  At some point I will need to take them out of my ears and sleep.


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> I did  not realize that you could get Betrons anywhere but in the UK. I have several because of lightning deals and I have not been disappointed in any of them.  The Betron BS10 was a real surprise when I got it.  I have not listened to it in awhile because I  have been getting too many other iems (and buds).    I will get mine out tomorrow.  If you get them we should revive this old thread:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/betron-bs10.844809/
> 
> ...


Great idea - will post to that thread once I got mine  Regarding C700 I got the best seal by angling it downward a little when inserting. So the outside end would be higher. They're very comfortable for me, although the cable from the Y split to the bud might be a bit too short to wear around the ear for some people.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> the cable from the Y split to the bud might be a bit too short to wear around the ear for some people.



A "bit" too short?   It is way shorter than any others that I have.  I doubt it is meant to wear over the ear.  I don't think anyone could.  On the other hand the new cable with the new KZs is ridiculously long above the split which makes it really prone to tangling.

I really hate putting cables over my ear but I have several really good iems that require me to do so.  Once I get it situated it is there to stay for awhile... so no a-b comparisons!


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> A "bit" too short?   It is way shorter than any others that I have.  I doubt it is meant to wear over the ear.  I don't think anyone could.


Well it's just enough for me to do so  The Y ends up about an inch from my chin


----------



## chinmie

GrassFed said:


> Great idea - will post to that thread once I got mine  Regarding C700 I got the best seal by angling it downward a little when inserting. So the outside end would be higher. They're very comfortable for me, although the cable from the Y split to the bud might be a bit too short to wear around the ear for some people.



usually if the cable from the splitter is too short, i put the splitter behind the neck, then the split cables goes over the ears, kinda like wearing J cables


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Well it's just enough for me to do so  The Y ends up about an inch from my chin



I prefer wearing cables down.  When I do wear the over ear type,  it needs to have a curve or a wire that I like. I would not be able to tolerate the Y being an inch from my chin.  I would feel as if it was getting ready to choke me.



chinmie said:


> usually if the cable from the splitter is too short, i put the splitter behind the neck, then the split cables goes over the ears, kinda like wearing J cables



Oh that would be really fun with long hair...and don't even  get me started on how I feel about J cables.


----------



## Rolas

Guys do you have experience with DZAT DT-10?


----------



## Bartig (Jun 12, 2018)

xxAMAROKxx said:


> My personal ladder of China earphones, I have (or had). Only in term of sound. I've listenned them mostly straight from mp Huawei P7 lite (It has surprisingly good sound), with medium silicone tips. The ranking is from best to worst.
> (There is one Jays for comparison)
> 
> The “+“ means, what I appreciate.
> ...


I stopped reading after your #1.  Kidding.



Rolas said:


> Guys do you have experience with DZAT DT-10?


The pictures of it are really high quality - but I’m not taking the jump.


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 12, 2018)

anyone knows if this iem is hard to drive the qkz vk1 .. is this iem hard to drive?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Rolas said:


> Guys do you have experience with DZAT DT-10?


i have it--afaik no one else here has taken the plunge. beautifully built and packaged. soundwise, u-shaped and a bit bright, with good extension at both ends. these are not analytical/neutral--they are energetic and hyped-up and match well with uptempo genres.


----------



## SuperLuigi

xxAMAROKxx said:


> My personal ladder of China earphones, I have (or had). Only in term of sound. I've listenned them mostly straight from mp Huawei P7 lite (It has surprisingly good sound), with medium silicone tips. The ranking is from best to worst.
> (There is one Jays for comparison)
> 
> The “+“ means, what I appreciate.
> ...



I'm surprised the ie800s are so low.  I thought for $15, they were supposed to be heavy hitters.  I was planning to buy them to replace my lz z03a.  I guess my research continues than.  The Uiisii do get alot of praise for the price point as well.


----------



## KipNix

Rolas said:


> Guys do you have experience with DZAT DT-10?


Only the DF-10, woods. They were my favorite; adequate bass, great mids and highs.


----------



## oneula

I have the DF-10 in wood as well.
They are a nice set of buds very lightweight, but loud and smooth
must be the wood
Mine are white don't know the wood type


----------



## eruditass

Which IEMs $5~$20 are the most neutral without recessed mids? Preferrably with decent isolation and a microphone


----------



## Bartig (Jun 12, 2018)

DoomzDayz said:


> Which IEMs $5~$20 are the most neutral without recessed mids? Preferrably with decent isolation and a microphone


I ordered the GGMM C900 *ahum C700* because it might live up to that promise. Otherwise the TRN V20 is a great deal.


----------



## GrassFed

Bartig said:


> I ordered the GGMM C900 because it might live up to that promise. Otherwise the TRN V20 is a great deal.


It'll take a while, as they'll have to make it first  I believe you meant C700.

On an unrelated note: graphene 9mm driver, wooden shell, whirlwind style tip http://a.co/4lQMCxM, what more can one asks for  I'll keep it on my list for now.


----------



## Slater

DoomzDayz said:


> Which IEMs $5~$20 are the most neutral without recessed mids? Preferrably with decent isolation and a microphone



Modded BlitzWolf ES1. Metal body, graphene dynamic drivers, 3-button mic, and chin slider. They are flat as a pancake neutral. The mods are easy DIY.


----------



## eruditass (Jun 13, 2018)

Slater said:


> Modded BlitzWolf ES1. Metal body, graphene dynamic drivers, 3-button mic, and chin slider. They are flat as a pancake neutral. The mods are easy DIY.


Mod doesn't look too bad but what would you say is the most neutral stock IEM ~$20?


----------



## TLDRonin

DoomzDayz said:


> Mod doesn't look too bad but what would you say is the most neutral stock IEM?


I believe they become neutral after some modding (looking at the frequency response), so I wouldn't say they are the most neutral "stock"


Many praise the T2 as the most neutral budget IEM


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm surprised the ie800s are so low.  I thought for $15, they were supposed to be heavy hitters.  I was planning to buy them to replace my lz z03a.  I guess my research continues than.  The Uiisii do get alot of praise for the price point as well.


I would place them before Remax, but peaky treble is big issue for me.


----------



## audionab

how to remove the plastic covering on the cable of kz es4 for maintaining the ear shape?
should i really remove it?


----------



## Slater (Jun 13, 2018)

DoomzDayz said:


> Mod doesn't look too bad but what would you say is the most neutral stock IEM?



Of anything I've heard? The Vsonic GR07 Classic for sure. It's been around for a long time and is very well respected by the community.


----------



## eruditass

Slater said:


> Of anything I've heard? The Vsonic GR07 Classic for sure. It's been around for a long time and is very well respected by the community.



Should've included the original question: neutral budget stock IEM ~$20


----------



## Slater (Jun 13, 2018)

DoomzDayz said:


> Should've included the original question: neutral budget stock IEM ~$20



E-MI CI880

Get the version with the black cable. The white cable is thin and fragile. The new revised cable is a huge improvement.

I’m sure you’ll get some other good suggestions too.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

Bartig said:


> I stopped reading after your #1.  Kidding.


Yes, I love KZ zs10 very much. (Sometimes more then my Senn HD 660s) .... clear and deep bass, golden mids and calm, but detailed treble .... this combination is right for me.


----------



## pikachuchu

I like KZ ZST and KZ ZS6.

KZ ZST $18.99, KZ ZS6 $47.99
Comparison article - http://www.thephonograph.net/kz-zs6-vs-kz-zst-pro-colorful-comparison/


----------



## chickenmoon

DoomzDayz said:


> Should've included the original question: neutral budget stock IEM ~$20



Superlux HD381F, has no mic though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

DoomzDayz said:


> Which IEMs $5~$20 are the most neutral without recessed mids? Preferrably with decent isolation and a microphone


in the sub-$20 realm i'd look at the boarseman kr25 and einsear t2


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 13, 2018)

DoomzDayz said:


> Which IEMs $5~$20 are the most neutral without recessed mids? Preferrably with decent isolation and a microphone



I don't think you would be disappointed in the GGMM C700.  I can't say for sure about isolation because that is not important to me and I don't ride public transport.  Also, isolation will depend on the seal that you get... your choice of tips etc.

https://www.amazon.com/GGMM-Headpho...UTF8&qid=1528895301&sr=8-1&keywords=ggmm+c700

I love mids (and everything else) on these...they sound big somehow.


----------



## GrassFed

C700 is very neutral to my ears also. Clarity is great without piercing high.


----------



## tripside

Just spotted this - VJJB N20 Bluetooth earphones.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VJJ...universal-double-dynamic-For/32864291002.html


----------



## Matez

tripside said:


> Just spotted this - VJJB N20 Bluetooth earphones.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VJJ...universal-double-dynamic-For/32864291002.html



Looks cool!


----------



## tripside

Matez said:


> Looks cool!



It sure does! The red one with gold accents almost looks decadent.


----------



## GrassFed

Neutralizer... maybe it's time for me to stop buying more phones and see what this thing can do to the ones I've got. Because it just did magic with the Z4, which I wasn't liking very much at all. Neutralized Z4 blows my mind.


----------



## rpeebles

GrassFed said:


> Neutralizer... maybe it's time for me to stop buying more phones and see what this thing can do to the ones I've got. Because it just did magic with the Z4, which I wasn't liking very much at all. Neutralized Z4 blows my mind.


Sorry my ignorance....but what is Neutralizer ...an EQ App ?


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone know which earbud has best soundstage for instruments? And easy to drive? I am looking at ncehck ebx and rose masya atm which is the best with soundstage?

@HungryPanda do you have experience with good earbuds with great soundstage and are good overall?


----------



## GrassFed

rpeebles said:


> Sorry my ignorance....but what is Neutralizer ...an EQ App ?


It plays tones in frequency steps and let you adjust the volume/magnitude of that frequency. The result curve is saved as a profile.


----------



## rpeebles

GrassFed said:


> It plays tones in frequency steps and let you adjust the volume/magnitude of that frequency. The result curve is saved as a profile.


Thank you.


----------



## HungryPanda

@zazaboy the NiceHCK EBX are the ones I would recommend to you but I wear those over ear but they sound terrific


----------



## zazaboy

HungryPanda said:


> @zazaboy the NiceHCK EBX are the ones I would recommend to you but I wear those over ear but they sound terrific



oke bro thanks for advice


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jun 14, 2018)

If anyone's after a new carrying case for their TRN V10, V20, V60, there's a decent looking one available from NiceHCK for under 1$: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NIC...07b3-40c6-a1a2-59c890b57954&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## audionab

MAJOR UPDATE 
I just received the replacement for RNF and damn it has drastic changes they lowered the volume output and corrected the strong high mids and mid bass it sounds so much better now
the cable is slightly thicker than previous one
I am listening to them right now and damn i didn't expect this


----------



## audionab

GrassFed said:


> It plays tones in frequency steps and let you adjust the volume/magnitude of that frequency. The result curve is saved as a profile.


also you don't have to take care of collective equalization with this app which is the best part


----------



## kp1821

audionab said:


> MAJOR UPDATE
> I just received the replacement for RNF and damn it has drastic changes they lowered the volume output and corrected the strong high mids and mid bass it sounds so much better now
> the cable is slightly thicker than previous one
> I am listening to them right now and damn i didn't expect this


They have messed it up big time with quality control. Unless they do something similar to what TRN did with the V60 i don't see anybody touching that!


----------



## audionab

kp1821 said:


> They have messed it up big time with quality control. Unless they do something similar to what TRN did with the V60 i don't see anybody touching that!


i know the qc is bad but they did update it which came as a shocker to me


----------



## CoiL

audionab said:


> MAJOR UPDATE
> I just received the replacement for RNF and damn it has drastic changes they lowered the volume output and corrected the strong high mids and mid bass it sounds so much better now
> the cable is slightly thicker than previous one
> I am listening to them right now and damn i didn't expect this


Lucky You! Nevertheless, ain`t going to touch RNF buy button again. Rose messed up with that one really bad. 
I`m currently in sound-bliss with modded IT01 (some more tip-rolling still to try) and I think it will be my personal TOTL IEM.
iBasso should release IT01+


----------



## audionab

CoiL said:


> Lucky You! Nevertheless, ain`t going to touch RNF buy button again. Rose messed up with that one really bad.
> I`m currently in sound-bliss with modded IT01 (some more tip-rolling still to try) and I think it will be my personal TOTL IEM.
> iBasso should release IT01+


that is totally true they should release this as rnf 2 or something


----------



## Zerohour88

audionab said:


> MAJOR UPDATE
> I just received the replacement for RNF and damn it has drastic changes they lowered the volume output and corrected the strong high mids and mid bass it sounds so much better now
> the cable is slightly thicker than previous one
> I am listening to them right now and damn i didn't expect this



I actually liked the strong high mids, but yeah, the mid-bass was a bit too much (smoothed out a bit after hours of burn-in, but not enough). Cable being replaced is also a plus, but the original one wasn't that bad, if a bit thin for non-removable.

All in, price of buying into hype instead of waiting for reviews. I wanted to see how Rose tuned their models, guess got in at the wrong model.


----------



## kp1821

audionab said:


> that is totally true they should release this as rnf 2 or something


RNF 2 lol.... They should replace the iem to all those affected...it was overpriced in the first place am sure they can afford it...


----------



## oneula

new toys to test


----------



## mbwilson111

oneula said:


> new toys to test



where to start...


----------



## zazaboy

oneula said:


> new toys to test



@oneula how does the kz zsa and ggmm c700 in terms of soundstage and instruments and vocals?


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> @oneula how does the kz zsa and ggmm c700 in terms of soundstage and instruments and vocals?



He JUST got them.  Is the unboxing even finished yet?  Why do you always jump in with questions like that the second someone gets something?  Sometimes I do not even mention new things that I get because of that.  When people are ready to share their impressions, they will   Are you a robot using some kind of random post generator?  Just plug in names of iems and words like soundstage, bass, treble, clarity etc and press a button...


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> He JUST got them.  Is the unboxing even finished yet?  Why do you always jump in with questions like that the second someone gets something?  Sometimes I do not even mention new things that I get because of that.  When people are ready to share their impressions, they will   Are you a robot using some kind of random post generator?  Just plug in names of iems and words like soundstage, bass, treble, clarity etc and press a button...


+1

eventually ppl don`t even notice posts like this. Zaza, don`t take this bad way but do more Your own research and be patient about impressions


----------



## audionab

oneula said:


> new toys to test


start from c700


----------



## Bartig

audionab said:


> MAJOR UPDATE
> I just received the replacement for RNF and damn it has drastic changes they lowered the volume output and corrected the strong high mids and mid bass it sounds so much better now
> the cable is slightly thicker than previous one
> I am listening to them right now and damn i didn't expect this


Wow, did you just get them after complaining? Or did you have to buy them again? Because I'm definitely not going down that road...



oneula said:


> new toys to test


Yet to receive the C700.  But look at that, it's my last purchases!


----------



## audionab

Bartig said:


> Wow, did you just get them after complaining? Or did you have to buy them again? Because I'm definitely not going down that road...
> 
> 
> Yet to receive the C700.  But look at that, it's my last purchases!


my previous ones died so requested a replacement and got it today


----------



## oneula (Jun 14, 2018)

out of the box in order how "my preference"

1. GGMM C700 (best sounding of them all, I could listen to these all day)
2. KZ ZSA (so small you  can't use the ear hook cable that came with them so I switched to a hanging VE candy cane cable)
3. KZ EDR1 acceptable and better that my tunable ED9 (same housing design)
4. KZ ES4 (horrible, typical boomy KZ bass that gives me a headache. I tried to equalize with no effect)

There's is some muddiness in the instrumentation(could need tip rolling) on all of them compared my over ear planar Sennheiser 6XX

Tested on
Shanling M0
HD Tracks Greatest Vocal Tracks
I'll run it with a couple of amps to see if it makes a difference also with a DAP thar allows more fine tuning (EQ) with the ES4

All were compared to my Campfire Comets (none sounded better than the Comets)

This after an hour from 5am-6am this morning at work so I may not have been as sharp as normal

BTW
I'm listening to my Wilsounds now
more comfortable than those above with the exception of the C700 (nothing in the ear canal) 
and just as good sound wise little light on the bass and no seal from outside noise (janitors vacuuming)


----------



## mbwilson111

oneula said:


> GGMM C700 (best sounding of them all, I could listen to these all day)



I could listen to them all day as well... oh, wait... I  have.


----------



## 1clearhead

Anyone tried the MEMT T5 ear bud, yet?

...My favorite ear bud. Best I've heard so far!

Link...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ic-Headset-Earbuds-for-Ipod/32854345191.html?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 14, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Anyone tried the MEMT T5 ear bud, yet?
> 
> ...My favorite ear bud. Best I've heard so far!
> 
> ...



I have had my Memt T5 for over two months... I am sure I have mentioned it before.  I consider it to be a pod, not a bud. but I do love the sound.  Excellent all rounder...and comfortable.  I do not use the silicone covers with mine... they just felt weird to me.

I have no idea which of my buds are the best.  Most of them I think

I did recently get a new one that sounds excellent...and has a purple cable!   Will add a photo...

Yincrow RW-777   I have not had enough time with it.  Too many new IEMs are causing my buds to be neglected.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 14, 2018)

_To whom it may concern..._

Received my Z5000 today. Not exactly what I was expecting. I was perhaps even a little afraid that the mid-bass might be just a tad too little, and that the Z5000 would forget about it while focusing only on the really low-low-end. Boy, was I wrong. It turns out that, at least to my ears, there appears to be too much mid-bass. It sounds like everything from like 0Hz to 600Hz was boosted quite significantly. The sub-bass is indeed fantastic but it still gets sometimes overwhelmed by everything above 100Hz being boosted just as much, if not even more so. And I thought the KZ ZS3 had some bass bleed into the mids. Silly me...

I'm generally a bit skeptical when it comes to burn-in, but I will try it with the Z5000.

I was thinking of also trying the Rose Aurora. Based on its frequency graph it looks like it should be closer to what I need. Too bad I couldn't find a graph for the Z5000.


----------



## cqtek (Jun 14, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Anyone tried the MEMT T5 ear bud, yet?
> 
> ...My favorite ear bud. Best I've heard so far!
> 
> ...



I have them for a month. What I like most is its hybrid form between an IEM and an earbud (apple copy ...). They are very comfortable and I would like other brands to explore the great possibilities that this design offers, perhaps varying the design a bit to prevent the rotation of the headset inside the auditory pavilion. Because this fact modifies the sound in a proportion that can be large.

As for construction is really good, the cable is better than the MEMT X5 model, but it is still somewhat rigid.

I use them with rubber cases because they fit me better and prevent rotation.

The sound is very warm, in line with other products that I have recently acquired, such as the Fiio FH1 and the Yincrow RW-9. They are warmer than the RW-9 and darker, they no offer the clarity in mids of Yincrow or Fiio. FH1 have more emphasis on the sub bass while the T5 mid-bass and low mids greater presence. Voices sound more natural and balanced on FH1, but more distant.
This design offers great presence of bass and subbass, not comparable with other typical earbuds. For my taste the voices are very present but they do not sound completely natural because they do not have any brightness. After 1KHz there is a large drop that isolates the voices creating this effect. On the other hand there is also a strong roll-off above 10KHz, this generates a lack of detail, nuances, separation and scene.
However the sound is not bad at all and I take them with me along with my QNGEE X2. I really like the sound and power of the bass, but I miss more naturalness in the mids and more definition/bright in general.

Hopefully new models will appear with this type of capsule with better sound.


----------



## CoiL

oneula said:


> 4. KZ ES4 (horrible, typical boomy KZ bass that gives me a headache. I tried to equalize with no effect)


Interesting... first bad impression about ES4.


----------



## TJK81

Guess it's very first bad review actually.


----------



## oneula

listening to the ES4s through my runaboout and Z3 line out
it sounds a bit better
but the bass is still boomy enough to make it uncomfortable giving me a headache
vocals are great but the bass seem overpowering to me
its probably just me and the music I'm listening to

HD Tracks Greatest Audiophile Vocal Tracks
-The Girl from Ipanema
-Round Midnight with Kenny Rankin
-Isn't it a Pitty

HD Tracks Sampler 2001 Jazz and Classical
-Another Country with Cassandra Wilson
- Nikolai Rimsky-Koraskov Sheherazade (Wow this track sounds way better than all those above, orchestra well balanced)

sorry I'm not a pro and trying to bad mouth the IEM but I have had other KZs that sounded the same way
It seems to do well with strings/violin, vocals and the high end and its fast


----------



## audionab

oneula said:


> 4. KZ ES4 (horrible, typical boomy KZ bass that gives me a headache. I tried to equalize with no effect)


boy you should stay away from rose north forest they explode your brains out coz i never found bass on es4 to be boomy instead i liked the speed on those on the other hand rose north forest's mid and sub bass are both insane you can hear the deepest rumbles and these iems literally vibrate in ear, punch which you can feel the force but still i doesn't kill the mids which in itself is insane


----------



## eruditass

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't think you would be disappointed in the GGMM C700.  I can't say for sure about isolation because that is not important to me and I don't ride public transport.  Also, isolation will depend on the seal that you get... your choice of tips etc.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GGMM-Headpho...UTF8&qid=1528895301&sr=8-1&keywords=ggmm+c700
> 
> I love mids (and everything else) on these...they sound big somehow.



I see lots of love for those C700's going around, how do you like them compared to your ED16's?


----------



## mbwilson111

DoomzDayz said:


> I see lots of love for those C700's going around, how do you like them compared to your ED16's?



I have not had either long enough to compare.  I have room in my life for both  An IEM that does not go around my ear always has a physical advantage... I hate dealing with a cable around my ear... as I have said, it is a bit too much with long hair AND glasses.  So points for the C700 in that respect.  On the other hand, there just is something magical about the ED16.  To further confuse things, I am loving these as well:

Artiste DC1...they sound huge!


----------



## Bartig

AliveNoMore said:


> _To whom it may concern..._
> 
> Received my Z5000 today. Not exactly what I was expecting. I was perhaps even a little afraid that the mid-bass might be just a tad too little, and that the Z5000 would forget about it while focusing only on the really low-low-end. Boy, was I wrong. It turns out that, at least to my ears, there appears to be too much mid-bass. It sounds like everything from like 0Hz to 600Hz was boosted quite significantly. The sub-bass is indeed fantastic but it still gets sometimes overwhelmed by everything above 100Hz being boosted just as much, if not even more so. And I thought the KZ ZS3 had some bass bleed into the mids. Silly me...
> 
> ...


I thought that at first too. That it was ONLY bass and mid bass. I only found out that they opened and livened up after much tip rolling. I ended up with double flange tips. Now, the bass is still huge - but in a way I personally like it.

The Z5000 really should come with other stock tips. Have you tried others yet?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have not had either long enough to compare.  I have room in my life for both  An IEM that does not go around my ear always has a physical advantage... I hate dealing with a cable around my ear... as I have said, it is a bit too much with long hair AND glasses.  So points for the C700 in that respect.  On the other hand, there just is something magical about the ED16.  To further confuse things, I am loving these as well:
> 
> Artiste DC1...they sound huge!



Great album BTW


----------



## NeonHD

mbwilson111 said:


> He JUST got them.  Is the unboxing even finished yet?  Why do you always jump in with questions like that the second someone gets something?  Sometimes I do not even mention new things that I get because of that.  When people are ready to share their impressions, they will   Are you a robot using some kind of random post generator?  Just plug in names of iems and words like soundstage, bass, treble, clarity etc and press a button...


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 14, 2018)

Bartig said:


> I thought that at first too. That it was ONLY bass and mid bass. I only found out that they opened and livened up after much tip rolling. I ended up with double flange tips. Now, the bass is still huge - but in a way I personally like it.
> 
> The Z5000 really should come with other stock tips. Have you tried others yet?


It came with a "default" set (already mounted on the earphones) + 2 zip-lock bags containing 2 sets (3 pairs in each set). Apart from there being 3 different sizes of tips, they look the same. What I mean is. One set is black, the other one is silver/yellow. I don't see differences in shapes or materials in the corresponding sizes of tips. And I don't hear any difference in sound.

The abundance of boomy mid/upper bass in the Z5000 is making them sound dark, muddy, and slightly congested. I think this might be heresy but... I think that due to this exaggerated mid/upper bass these are one of the worst sounding earphones that I have, and I own the following: Creative EP630, Denon AH-C551, RHA MA750, Brainwavz M3, Brainwavz Jive, KZ ZS3, and Sony MDR-XB90EX. I've also owned Sony MDR-EX81 in the past. Now, I don't mind a warm-ish sound signature, after all my favourite headphones (the Creative Aurvana Live! have it), and heck, I don't mind the slightly dark-ish tonality of the XB90EX and ZS3, it makes them very forgiving of badly recorded songs. However, the Z5000 I feel go overboard. Again, I love bass but I prefer bass around the 40-90 Hz region. That is where I want the main boost to be done. Not everything up until 800 Hz or something. Listening to the Z5000 feels kind of like as if someone opened the equalizer, and dragged the entire left half of the sliders really high.

As I said, I am convinced that burn-in can be a real thing, however, I generally think that on average any changes to sound after burn-in are mild. So I am quite skeptical that these would change in such a way that I can actually start to enjoy them. And that is really sad, as their treble is decent and they do have amazing low-end extension.

*Edit*: I tried some tips that I have from the RHA MA750. The double-flange do indeed improve things a bit, but I'm not sure if it's enough.

*Edit #2*: maybe I just need to start using them without using any other earphones. Eventually my ears and brain would adjust, you know, the other "burn-in", kind of like the audio version of a Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## mbwilson111

NeonHD said:


>



That thing scared me!  LOL


----------



## SilverLodestar

AliveNoMore said:


> It came with a "default" set (already mounted on the earphones) + 2 zip-lock bags containing 2 sets (3 pairs in each set). Apart from there being 3 different sizes of tips, they look the same. What I mean is. One set is black, the other one is silver/yellow. I don't see differences in shapes or materials in the corresponding sizes of tips. And I don't hear any difference in sound.
> 
> The abundance of boomy mid/upper bass in the Z5000 is making them sound dark, muddy, and slightly congested. I think this might be heresy but... I think that due to this exaggerated mid/upper bass these are one of the worst sounding earphones that I have, and I own the following: Creative EP630, Denon AH-C551, RHA MA750, Brainwavz M3, Brainwavz Jive, KZ ZS3, and Sony MDR-XB90EX. I've also owned Sony MDR-EX81 in the past. Now, I don't mind a warm-ish sound signature, after all my favourite headphones (the Creative Aurvana Live! have it), and heck, I don't mind the slightly dark-ish tonality of the XB90EX and ZS3, it makes them very forgiving of badly recorded songs. However, the Z5000 I feel go overboard. Again, I love bass but I prefer bass around the 40-90 Hz region. That is where I want the main boost to be done. Not everything up until 800 Hz or something. Listening to the Z5000 feels kind of like as if someone opened the equalizer, and dragged the entire left half of the sliders really high.
> 
> ...


I used to think the Z5000 sounded awful when I first got it. Try some soft double-flanged tips and seal the back vents. That should brighten it up and alleviate the bass quite a bit.


----------



## AliveNoMore

SilverLodestar said:


> I used to think the Z5000 sounded awful when I first got it. Try some soft double-flanged tips and seal the back vents. That should brighten it up and alleviate the bass quite a bit.


Seal them with what? Anything particular in mind?


----------



## SilverLodestar

AliveNoMore said:


> Seal them with what? Anything particular in mind?


I just use painter's tape and it works well. Masking tape also works. The treble comes to life with this mod, making them feel a lot less warm.


----------



## zazaboy

Z5000 with KZ ate foam tips and eq maximizes the soundstage which is huge


----------



## Bartig

Haha, we like our Z5000 differently, that’s for sure.


----------



## Superluc

oneula said:


> 4. KZ ES4 (horrible, typical boomy KZ bass that gives me a headache. I tried to equalize with no effect)


Which other models do you find as boomy ? Are you sure, while using them, that your ears don't accidentally seal some vents or something ?


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 14, 2018)

cqtek said:


> I have them for a month. What I like most is its hybrid form between an IEM and an earbud (apple copy ...). They are very comfortable and I would like other brands to explore the great possibilities that this design offers, perhaps varying the design a bit to prevent the rotation of the headset inside the auditory pavilion. Because this fact modifies the sound in a proportion that can be large.
> 
> As for construction is really good, the cable is better than the MEMT X5 model, but it is still somewhat rigid.
> 
> ...


I hear them totally different, warm with plenty of MID and hi-end clarity, great soundstage, and a bass response that totally fools you into thinking that your not wearing an ear bud. Nonetheless, I Iiked your impression.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jun 14, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I have not had either long enough to compare.  I have room in my life for both  An IEM that does not go around my ear always has a physical advantage... I hate dealing with a cable around my ear... as I have said, it is a bit too much with long hair AND glasses.  So points for the C700 in that respect.  On the other hand, there just is something magical about the ED16.  To further confuse things, I am loving these as well:
> 
> Artiste DC1...they sound huge!


What's the full name again for the C700? ...I might want to check them out.


----------



## GrassFed

1clearhead said:


> What's the full name again for the C700? ...I might want to check them out.


It's Good God Mamma Mia C700, aka GGMM C700


----------



## 1clearhead

GrassFed said:


> It's Good God Mamma Mia C700, aka GGMM C700


OK! These are the one's, right?


----------



## oneula

Superluc said:


> Which other models do you find as boomy ? Are you sure, while using them, that your ears don't accidentally seal some vents or something ?



The ZST for one and I think the ZS3 or ZSR but I'll have to double check with them again
I don't remember the ATE or ATR but I remember one of them being bass boomy as well.
The ZSA and EDR1 I tested today definitely did not have the bass of the ES4, all I know is its uncomfortable and hurts. 
Maybe tip rolling with help
I also tried the ZS10 today and it seemed to has a little less emphasis than the ES4

But again I have the Campfire Comets which sounded just fine during the comparison and I didn't have any issues with the GGMM C770 or WIlsound this morning. And the TY HI-Z 150Pro or **** FEN 2000 or TIN Audio T2 or Superlux HD381F or TRN V20 don't hurt like the KZs. The DZAT DF10 has a punchy bass but it doesn't hurt like the KZs seemed to do. The closest I've felt among my recent acquisitions was the LKER 8

Everyone has different sound profile preferences and music tastes so my opinion really doesn't matter if it sounds good to others. And as I said they seemed to sound better with symphonic music than with jazz with vocals where the boom boom of the bass over powers the vocals and irritates my ears. I'm happy with about half of the KZs I've bought so far and think I'll just stay away from them for now since there's so many other options out there.

For reference, I preferred my Meelectronics 151P and Fiio EX1s more than the OneTripleDrivers I have and it seems like the world raves about the OneTriples which is why I bought them. My ears could just be cockeyed to the rest of the public


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> OK! These are the one's, right?




Yes, that is the GGMM C700 in silver which is what I have.  Also comes in blue, black, or rose gold.

Very simple elegant style.


----------



## AliveNoMore

SilverLodestar said:


> I just use painter's tape and it works well. Masking tape also works. The treble comes to life with this mod, making them feel a lot less warm.


I'll give it a shot.

And the treble isn't the issue, it's the mid/upper bass boost. If the mod tames that, it would be veri gud.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

Superluc said:


> Which other models do you find as boomy ? Are you sure, while using them, that your ears don't accidentally seal some vents or something ?



KZ ZS10 - If you seal front DD vent, the one nearest to the nozzle (don't seal other two vents). Great sound remains, I've only noticed darker soundstage background.
Swing ie800 - Boomy bass without any mod.


----------



## Superluc

oneula said:


> The ZST for one and I think the ZS3 or ZSR but I'll have to double check with them again
> I don't remember the ATE or ATR but I remember one of them being bass boomy as well.
> The ZSA and EDR1 I tested today definitely did not have the bass of the ES4, all I know is its uncomfortable and hurts.
> Maybe tip rolling with help
> ...


I get why you feel ZS3 and ZSR as boomy, but it seem that you have some problem with the sub-bass, if they hurt you.


----------



## zazaboy

anyone has experience with tin audio t1 .. are they any good atm they are 23 euro with discount looks like good deal too me.. tin audio t2 got a lot of praise here.. but this is cheaper


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 15, 2018)

zazaboy said:


> anyone has experience with tin audio t1 .. are they any good atm they are 23 euro with discount looks like good deal too me.. tin audio t2 got a lot of praise here.. but this is cheaper



Up near the top of the page... under the banner with the name of this thread... there is a box that says "search this thread"

if you type in tin audio t1, there are many results.  One of those results leads to these reviews

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-audio-t1.22966/reviews

there are others... try it!

edited to add:  When you are interested in a certain model, you can also use Google.  I just tried that and found there is more than enough information out there....


----------



## zazaboy

mbwilson111 said:


> Up near the top of the page... under the banner with the name of this thread... there is a box that says "search this thread"
> 
> if you type in tin audio t1, there are many results.  One of those results leads to these reviews
> 
> ...



I know i can search for information lol with google .. i was interested if other users got them too... wanted to hear some different opinions about it .. but thanks for your advice


----------



## kp1821

Tennmak C5 ceramic just curious if anyone has this. Couldn't find a lot about it anywhere.Also the foams from Tennmak are those any better to similar ones sold by NiceHCK for example. Thanks


----------



## B9Scrambler

zazaboy said:


> anyone has experience with tin audio t1 .. are they any good atm they are 23 euro with discount looks like good deal too me.. tin audio t2 got a lot of praise here.. but this is cheaper



The T1 is similar in tone and performance to the T2 but bassier and with more a relaxed treble presence. It's pretty good. Worth checking out for sure.


----------



## mbwilson111

zazaboy said:


> I know i can search for information lol with google .. i was interested if other users got them too... wanted to hear some different opinions about it .. but thanks for your advice



My point was... if you do the search in this thread you will find the posts where users speak about having them and what they think.  There is so much information in these long threads that you have do do searches.  Otherwise people just keep asking the same questions over and over and the thread gets longer and longer...


----------



## zazaboy

B9Scrambler said:


> The T1 is similar in tone and performance to the T2 but bassier and with more a relaxed treble presence. It's pretty good. Worth checking out for sure.



thanks bro  thats what I wanted to hear


----------



## SuperLuigi

zazaboy said:


> thanks bro  thats what I wanted to hear



Hey can you share the sale link?  I'm looking for a pair in the $20 price point.


----------



## zazaboy

SuperLuigi said:


> Hey can you share the sale link?  I'm looking for a pair in the $20 price point.



check your pm


----------



## stryed

xxAMAROKxx said:


> KZ ZS10 - If you seal front DD vent, the one nearest to the nozzle (don't seal other two vents). Great sound remains, I've only noticed darker soundstage background.
> Swing ie800 - Boomy bass without any mod.



Wide bore tips are a best for not sealing the bass for many IEMs. That one is not to be talked about as its from a banned and punished seller for something that happened several years ago, apparently.


----------



## KalevE (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone have bot KZ ED16 and Tin Audio T2 (with bass mod)? I am torn between those two. Ok, there is a price difference but since I am not planning on getting new ones for a while after I purchase one or the other, that 10-15 eur difference doesn't matter. Most of my music is EDM, Dubstep, DnB, Trap (so I need my lows) but I occasionally listen to rock and I am also a big podcast listner.

If it makes any difference, then I am going to use them with a bluetooth cable since I am going to be using them mostly with my iPhone. The TRN BT3 AAC/AptX cable seems like the best deal for that.

Or maybe some fixed BT cable option like Meizu EP51 would be as good?


----------



## cqtek

New  DT300 Pro 3BA:







https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-desmontable-separar/1825606_32887795868.html

It seems an interesting product. Let's see if it drops in price during the anniversary


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 15, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> I just use painter's tape and it works well. Masking tape also works. The treble comes to life with this mod, making them feel a lot less warm.


Tried the mod. The treble didn't change much to my ears. What did happen however was that the bass became anemic, which basically defeats the purpose of actually getting Z5000 in the first place. The low end is 95% of the reason for using them.

So, the Z5000 turned out to be both really impressive and really disappointing at the same time. The last time I was this disappointed was I believe when I got my RHA MA750.

Oh, well, back to my ZS3.

Maybe I should give the KZ ZSR a try. Or the Tiandirenhe TD08. Or the UiiSii CM5. Or maybe the Rose Aurora, although that one is on the pricey side, but it does look promising.


----------



## mbwilson111

AliveNoMore said:


> Maybe I should give the KZ ZSR a try. Or maybe the Tiandirenhe TD08. Or maybe the Rose Aurora, although that one is on the pricey side, but it does look promising.



..or the Artiste DC1


----------



## Slater

AliveNoMore said:


> Tried the mod. The treble didn't change much to my ears. What did happen however was that the bass became anemic, which basically defeats the purpose of actually getting Z5000 in the first place. The low end is 95% of the reason for using them.
> 
> So, the Z5000 turned out to be both really impressive and really disappointing at the same time. The last time I was this disappointed was I believe when I got my RHA MA750.
> 
> ...



What type of sound signature are you looking for?


----------



## AliveNoMore

mbwilson111 said:


> ..or the Artiste DC1


Ah, crap! Not another one. As if choosing wasn't difficult enough already.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 15, 2018)

Slater said:


> What type of sound signature are you looking for?


Let's see... I guess I can be described as a basshead, so basically a warm-ish sound signature with really solid sub-bass without sacrificing mids or highs. I prefer my boosted range to be 40Hz-80Hz. Any bass above ~100Hz starts to annoy me if it is boosted too much.
I would like some extension in the highs, although I know not to expect miracles.
I need something that is decently forgiving to not so good/bad recordings.

If it would help, my favorite pair of headphones is the CAL!, even though I own more expensive headphones that I believe are considered superior on a technical/engineering level like the DT 770 Pro and the V-Moda M100.
The CAL!'s bass is soft with a decent punch and yet extends low enough for my taste. It's a tad loose and woolly which I like. It's like the Goldilocks and the Three Bears: it's just right. The mids are present and accounted for. The highs do not extend amazingly, and clarity isn't CAL!'s forte, but there is enough sparkle in there to keep me happy.
It handles all genres and is forgiving of not so well or downright poorly recorded/mastered music.

So, if I can find the CAL! sound in an IEM, I would be very happy. So far I think the closest to that have been the XB90EX and the ZS3.
The XB90EX is really good but it seems to be missing something which I cannot explain. It also lacks mic/remote, which I would really like to have.
The ZS3 is also really good. Its value for money is in my opinion absolutely amazing. However, I would like a bit more extension (if possible), a little less bass bleed into the mids, and a bit more treble extension and detail. Nothing analytical of course.


----------



## SilverLodestar

AliveNoMore said:


> Let's see... I guess I can be described as a basshead, so basically a warm-ish sound signature with really solid sub-bass without sacrificing mids or highs. I prefer my boosted range to be 40Hz-80Hz. Any bass above ~100Hz starts to annoy me if it is boosted too much.
> I would like some extension in the highs, although I know not to expect miracles.
> I need something that is decently forgiving to not so good/bad recordings.
> 
> ...


The iBasso IT01 seems like they’d fit the bill pretty well.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 15, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> The iBasso IT01 seems like they’d fit the bill pretty well.


Figuratively, sure. 
Literally, not so much. These things are kind of expensive. I don't think I'm ready to spend that kind of money at the moment.

I've read a lot of great things about the IT01, but then again I also read lots of great things about the Z5000 and RHA MA750, both of which didn't live up to the hype at all for me, so I'm a bit wary now of any hype trains, trams, locomotives, and maglevs.


----------



## SilverLodestar

AliveNoMore said:


> Figuratively, sure.
> Literally, not so much. These things are kind of expensive. I don't think I'm ready to spend that kind of money at the moment.
> 
> I've read a lot of great things about the IT01, but then again I also read lots of great things about the Z5000 and RHA MA750, both of which didn't live up to the hype at all for me, so I'm a bit wary now of any hype trains, trams, locomotives, and maglevs.


I feel ya, I’ve been disappointed by hype trains before. I spent $220 on an IEM I don’t even like that much lol. I can assure you the IT01 is actually a good IEM (especially for what you’re looking for), but I understand that it’s out of your price range. I can’t think of too many other cheaper IEMs that would suit your preferences, though the only one that comes to mind can’t be mentioned here... It looks like a ZS6 clone, so hopefully that helps. AudioBudget has a review on it on his website.


----------



## TLDRonin

AliveNoMore said:


> Tried the mod. The treble didn't change much to my ears. What did happen however was that the bass became anemic, which basically defeats the purpose of actually getting Z5000 in the first place. The low end is 95% of the reason for using them.
> 
> So, the Z5000 turned out to be both really impressive and really disappointing at the same time. The last time I was this disappointed was I believe when I got my RHA MA750.
> 
> ...


Thats crazy, I basically said the same thing as you a while ago when doing the taping the vent mod on the z5000s


I'd suggest messing with eq a bit on the z5000. Boosting some parts of the higher end really opens up the sound without taking away too much from the bass


----------



## GrassFed

AliveNoMore said:


> Tried the mod. The treble didn't change much to my ears. What did happen however was that the bass became anemic, which basically defeats the purpose of actually getting Z5000 in the first place. The low end is 95% of the reason for using them.
> 
> So, the Z5000 turned out to be both really impressive and really disappointing at the same time. The last time I was this disappointed was I believe when I got my RHA MA750.
> 
> ...


Time to get an LG V20 and Neutralizer  CM5 wasn't one of my favorites - treble a bit overcooked for my ears. Well, turns out I'm sensitive to the 8kHz range, and neutralized CM5 = boss level sound quality. Now all of my IEMs (except for this MudKing Boomy McMuddy here http://a.co/dFXr1uY) sound so good with Neutralizer I'm having a hard time formulate a favorite list. CM5 and IT01 probably improved (i.e. better fit my ears) most dramatically.

@dhruvmeena96 posted about Neutralizer before, but I didn't understand his ramblings haha But he's right, it's fantastic.


----------



## harry501501 (Jun 15, 2018)

Been a long while since I've been on this thread. Forgot how cool it is  So I just sold some of my old gear that's been sitting on a shelf gathering dust and made £350 so having some fun as on holiday for another week... only managed to claw back £57 for my it01 (which I had fit issues with and not due to sound... kept slipping out of ideal position). I was going to blow it all on the Shure 1540 but why get one set when you can get 2 or more!

I bought the TFZ Exclusive 5 already as I've been following the TFZ reviews for a while and wanted to test the water. Coming Monday from Penon.

From a quick looksie thru this thread I'm also looking at the MusicMaker TK12 as the MusicMaker Fengyin was an old guilty huge-bass pleasure of mine for EDM. How is the tk12 ranked these days in the sub £100 category? I've had a few decent Triple Drivers in the Dunu 1000 and 2000, LZ A4, 1More Triple D.

Is there anything else in the £100 or less category that sounds similar to the LZA4 but with clearer mids and tighter bass (black/black)? The it01 was lots of fun but I found it overly smooth at times. Tremendous bass though when pushed deep in ear canal.

EDIT : Spelling


----------



## harry501501

One of the best IEMs that i bought from discussions on this thread many moons ago was the Magaosi BK0 which I still use to this day  Still an excellent earphone... just ugly lol


----------



## mbwilson111

Magaosi BK50?

Mine is not ugly!


----------



## SuperLuigi

I'm about to buy the Einsear T2. I'll mostly use it for walking to work, or when i hit up the grocery store.  So very casual use, and a real budget price.  Anything else to consider before i purchase?  I need it to have a mic and not be ugly as well.


----------



## chinmie

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm about to buy the Einsear T2. I'll mostly use it for walking to work, or when i hit up the grocery store.  So very casual use, and a real budget price.  Anything else to consider before i purchase?  I need it to have a mic and not be ugly as well.



It's inexpensive, nicely tuned, nice build, have mic.. I think you're gonna like it. I like it enough to have several of them


----------



## mbwilson111

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm about to buy the Einsear T2. I'll mostly use it for walking to work, or when i hit up the grocery store.  So very casual use, and a real budget price.  Anything else to consider before i purchase?  I need it to have a mic and not be ugly as well.





chinmie said:


> It's inexpensive, nicely tuned, nice build, have mic.. I think you're gonna like it. I like it enough to have several of them



I think it will be an excellent choice.


----------



## harry501501

mbwilson111 said:


> Magaosi BK50?
> 
> Mine is not ugly!



What's that saying, "Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder" lol


----------



## harry501501

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm about to buy the Einsear T2. I'll mostly use it for walking to work, or when i hit up the grocery store.  So very casual use, and a real budget price.  Anything else to consider before i purchase?  I need it to have a mic and not be ugly as well.



My favourite super cheap IEMs will always be the KZ ATE or KZ ATR


----------



## harry501501

I have a friend who dabbles in music editing (bass driven) who has always used Beats gear and I gave him the ATEs to try and his face lit up. He was stunned by the price.


----------



## eruditass

Can those with the Nicehck Bro/BGVP SGZ-DN1 comment on their isolation?


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Hi, 
I just received my IEM today that looks very similar to the Simgot EN700 but has a 9 instead of a 7, that I won't name because I like having a Head-fi account. 
I immediately noticed that they have an unbearable amount of silibance. It could just be me, and I have been listening to the same single IEM for a year and a half (Somic V4.) I put it through the sine wave track and it has one ENORMOUS peak at 4500hz and a pretty bad one at about 10000hz. I've had them 'burning in' on white noise for about 12 hours now, it might have improved a bit but I can't deal with it, even if the bass and general detail stomps my Somic V4. Is there anything I can do? Mods and tuning? More burn in? Maybe I just need to get use to it. Even the EQ of my dap and laptop isn't getting it under control. Cable replacement? Maybe they are defective? Don't take my word for it though I'm sure they are very good.

What are some good Tips that reduce silibance? Comply? KZ? Thanks.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, that is the GGMM C700 in silver which is what I have.  Also comes in blue, black, or rose gold.
> 
> Very simple elegant style.


Yes, they definitely have good looks...


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi,
> I just received my IEM today that looks very similar to the Simgot EN700 but has a 9 instead of a 7, that I won't name because I like having a Head-fi account.
> I immediately noticed that they have an unbearable amount of silibance. It could just be me, and I have been listening to the same single IEM for a year and a half (Somic V4.) I put it through the sine wave track and it has one ENORMOUS peak at 4500hz and a pretty bad one at about 10000hz. I've had them 'burning in' on white noise for about 12 hours now, it might have improved a bit but I can't deal with it, even if the bass and general detail stomps my Somic V4. Is there anything I can do? Mods and tuning? More burn in? Maybe I just need to get use to it. Even the EQ of my dap and laptop isn't getting it under control. Cable replacement? Maybe they are defective? Don't take my word for it though I'm sure they are very good.
> 
> What are some good Tips that reduce silibance? Comply? KZ? Thanks.



I'm very glad I didn't get those. I was tempted, but after reading a few reviews I was like "_ehhhhh, I'm going to wait until some more people get that because that lower treble peak coupled with the sibilance doesn't sound like my cup of tea._"


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 16, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Time to get an LG V20 and Neutralizer


I've never heard of Neutralizer til now, and actually I was going to dismiss it but saw a positive review by a certain user whom I really respect so I might try it out, although I remain highly skeptical.

But a new phone? Is there a reason to recommend changing my phone? I'm confused now.

Edit: On a side note, I did the ZS3 mod partially. I removed the black foam-y thing from the canal but left the red filters.
I feel it improved the clarity and highs a tad. Would have to listen to it more, though.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Slater said:


> I'm very glad I didn't get those. I was tempted, but after reading a few reviews I was like "_ehhhhh, I'm going to wait until some more people get that because that lower treble peak coupled with the sibilance doesn't sound like my cup of tea._"



I know that this is going to make me seem like I have borderline personality disorder, but they are actually really growing on me. I would now pick them over the Somic V4 any day. I just got too use to the somics which are very mid centric. 

I made that comment after about a total of 3 hours of listening to them (which is a stupid thing to do.) 
I'm now really enjoying the micro details, tight and even bass, detailed mids etc. I'll just listen to them quietly until I recondition myself. Nothing I say will be super helpful because the only other IEM I have is the Somic V4 which most on this thread don't have to compare to.

I definitely recommend them, but if you don't like silibance probably don't get them. I'm getting some Comply tips (or just some foam tips to reduce the sillibance) and then after that I think that they would be a really REALLY good deal for everyone. 

Maybe I would do everyone a favour if I also bought the ZSR (which I was already looking at getting) and did a comparison?


----------



## Zerohour88

AliveNoMore said:


> So, the Z5000 turned out to be both really impressive and really disappointing at the same time. The last time I was this disappointed was I believe when I got my RHA MA750.
> 
> Oh, well, back to my ZS3.
> 
> Maybe I should give the KZ ZSR a try. Or the Tiandirenhe TD08. Or the UiiSii CM5. Or maybe the Rose Aurora, although that one is on the pricey side, but it does look promising.



You're a basshead but got the MA750? lol, that's gotta hurt. The sparkle was amazing up top though.

If you want a warmer, more musical sound-sig, the Tin Audio T1 is quite good too, I preferred it to the T2.



GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi,
> I just received my IEM today that looks very similar to the Simgot EN700 but has a 9 instead of a 7, that I won't name because I like having a Head-fi account.
> I immediately noticed that they have an unbearable amount of silibance. It could just be me, and I have been listening to the same single IEM for a year and a half (Somic V4.) I put it through the sine wave track and it has one ENORMOUS peak at 4500hz and a pretty bad one at about 10000hz. I've had them 'burning in' on white noise for about 12 hours now, it might have improved a bit but I can't deal with it, even if the bass and general detail stomps my Somic V4. Is there anything I can do? Mods and tuning? More burn in? Maybe I just need to get use to it. Even the EQ of my dap and laptop isn't getting it under control. Cable replacement? Maybe they are defective? Don't take my word for it though I'm sure they are very good.
> 
> What are some good Tips that reduce silibance? Comply? KZ? Thanks.



Almost got them due to some discounted offer. Tried foams on them? I can't stomach the design though, worried about the comfort.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Zerohour88 said:


> Almost got them due to some discounted offer. Tried foams on them? I can't stomach the design though, worried about the comfort.


oh, I actually really like the look of them. The comfort is 10/10, I know it looks unintuitive, but they are super super comfortable.
I don't have any foams on me unfortunately. The best tips I have are KZ starlines but they don't really reduce silibance. 
There is a review of them on 'ThePhonograph' as well as a review of the ZSR, and a lot more IEMS. Should give you an idea of their basic characteristics. 
So far I still recommend them.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 16, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> You're a basshead but got the MA750? lol, that's gotta hurt. The sparkle was amazing up top though.
> 
> If you want a warmer, more musical sound-sig, the Tin Audio T1 is quite good too, I preferred it to the T2.


I think I'm a basshead. A lot of signs point to "yes". However, I'm perfectly satisfied with both the CAL! (being my favorite) and the DT 770 Pro, neither of which is considered a basshead pair of headphones, unless I've missed something. The only basshead pair of headphones I own is the V-Moda Crossfade M-100 (got it used). I like it, but it too has some bass bleed, a.k.a. a wider range of lower frequencies was boosted than I would have preferred.

_This is gonna get rant-y..._
And yes, it did hurt. I respect the MA750 for what it is: bright-ish but very rarely sibilant, and with smooth presentation and decent detail. However, for me it was almost bass-light. Soooo many people were (and still are?) calling it bassy, saying it had great low-end, etc. So I fell for the hype, and bought them.
I still think that the award for the largest discrepancy between reviews/opinions and reality goes to the MA750. Every single pair of head/earphones that I've purchased has been in the ballpark as far as reviews go. I could see why a reviewer would call a pair detailed or not detailed enough, or sibilant, etc. Even if my experience was different, I at least understood why a reviewer would reach to his/her conclusion. With the MA750 there is no way I would ever refer to it as bassy. Unless "bassy" means "not completely devoid of lower frequencies". Then yes, it's bassy. However "bassy" in my mind means, well, you know... with at least a _noticeable_ bump somewhere in the bass. The MA750 are at best bass-neutral to me.

Regarding the Tin Audio T1, it was on my list but got the impression that while decent it probably won't have the necessary low-end. I'll look into the T1 again, though.

So many choices. Should I just get a bank loan, and order all of them?


----------



## Zerohour88

AliveNoMore said:


> I think I'm a basshead. A lot of signs point to "yes". However, I'm perfectly satisfied with both the CAL! (being my favorite) and the DT 770 Pro, neither of which is considered a basshead pair of headphones, unless I've missed something. The only basshead pair of headphones I own is the V-Moda Crossfade M-100 (got it used). I like it, but it too has some bass bleed, a.k.a. a wider range of lower frequencies was boosted than I would have preferred.
> 
> _This is gonna get rant-y..._
> And yes, it did hurt. I respect the MA750 for what it is: bright-ish but very rarely sibilant, and with smooth presentation and decent detail. However, for me it was almost bass-light. Soooo many people were (and still are?) calling it bassy, saying it had great low-end, etc. So I fell for the hype, and bought them.
> ...



Even with limited sessions on the MA750, its definitely not something I'd recommend for bass lovers

a few IEMs that I remember as having good low-ends being discussed recently is maybe the Z5000, the UiiSii CM5 and KZ ED15. The T2 Pro or T3 is still unknown, unfortunately. Or you might be interested in the latest IEM reviewed by @crabdog on his blog, https://primeaudio.org


----------



## AliveNoMore (Jun 16, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> a few IEMs that I remember as having good low-ends being discussed recently is maybe the Z5000


Not sure if you noticed, but I did get that one, and I was disappointed. While it does have an amazing extension and good punch, it also has a lot of bass bleed. The bass range that received a boost with the Z5000 is much too wide for my taste. The ZS3 sounds better to me, less extension on both ends, but overall smoother and more enjoyable.


----------



## Zerohour88

AliveNoMore said:


> Not sure if you noticed, but I did get that one, and I was disappointed. While it does have an amazing extension and good punch, it also has a lot of bass bleed. The bass range that received a boost with the Z5000 is much too wide for my taste. The ZS3 sounds better to me, less extension on both ends, but overall smoother and more enjoyable.



yup, which is why I included it for context. People discussed about the 3 having good bass, so you might have a different requirement as to what "good bass" is compared to the ones discussed.


----------



## KipNix (Jun 16, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm about to buy the Einsear T2. I'll mostly use it for walking to work, or when i hit up the grocery store.  So very casual use, and a real budget price.  Anything else to consider before i purchase?  I need it to have a mic and not be ugly as well.


A similar one to the Einsear T2 is the Urbanfun Hybrid. I say this because I have both.
Whether it's ugly or not is up to each listener.


----------



## KipNix

AliveNoMore said:


> Edit: On a side note, I did the ZS3 mod partially.


I also did the excellent Slater Mod on the ZS3, removing the foam and taking off the red grills. Then I tested it and found the tambourine on "Shaft Theme" to be harsh. This was tested against the UrbanFun Hybrids, where it sounded really good. 
A fine-tuning was needed. I covered both nozzles with micropore medical tape and replaced the foam tips. Sure, it corrected the tambourine sound nicely, but it boomed like I was in the middle of the cannon fire in the War Of 1812. I think the nozzle coverings made another "dynamic driver". 
Ok, almost there. So I cut the tape and covered each nozzle halfway; 1/2 of the nozzle covered, the rest open. Ah yes, that's what I was after. No more harshness in the songs and the freqs are balanced to my liking. 
YMMV


----------



## n00byn4t3r

I'm also in the market for some bluetooth headphones to use while running. Currently have some wired ones and they keep falling out of my ears even when I'm just walking, but the wire is also annoying. I love my bluetooth headphones so naturally I'd like some bluetooth IEMs too.
Currently I'm looking at the following (budget ~$15-$25):

Xiaomi Mi Sports bluetooth headphones (~$24)
QCY QY8 (~$12)
QCY QY12 (~$20)
From "reviews" around the web they all seem to be very similar. Is any of these particularly recommended or am I missing any great option? Looking for any and all tips!


----------



## MDH12AX7

AliveNoMore said:


> I've never heard of Neutralizer til now, and actually I was going to dismiss it but saw a positive review by a certain user whom I really respect so I might try it out, although I remain highly skeptical.
> 
> But a new phone? Is there a reason to recommend changing my phone? I'm confused now.
> 
> ...


If you prefer a warmer sound signature and elevated bass along with relaxed treble, the KZ Es4 might be a good choice. Another option  to look at is the TRN V20.


----------



## harry501501

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi,
> I just received my IEM today that looks very similar to the Simgot EN700 but has a 9 instead of a 7, that I won't name because I like having a Head-fi account.
> I immediately noticed that they have an unbearable amount of silibance. It could just be me, and I have been listening to the same single IEM for a year and a half (Somic V4.) I put it through the sine wave track and it has one ENORMOUS peak at 4500hz and a pretty bad one at about 10000hz. I've had them 'burning in' on white noise for about 12 hours now, it might have improved a bit but I can't deal with it, even if the bass and general detail stomps my Somic V4. Is there anything I can do? Mods and tuning? More burn in? Maybe I just need to get use to it. Even the EQ of my dap and laptop isn't getting it under control. Cable replacement? Maybe they are defective? Don't take my word for it though I'm sure they are very good.
> 
> What are some good Tips that reduce silibance? Comply? KZ? Thanks.



Yeah, foams will help make sibilance less piercing and more bearable. I love INAIRS more than I do Comply as I prefer the texture and they last longer.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, foams will help make sibilance less piercing and more bearable. I love INAIRS more than I do Comply as I prefer the texture and they last longer.


Thanks for the heads up. I just don't have the Budget for INAIRS right now, I'll experiment with cheap aliexpress foam ones. 
Loving these IEMS now. Intimate Jazz just sounds so freaking good I can't believe it.


----------



## crabdog

Just posted my review of the MEMT X9s. Physically it's a good IEM but sadly the sound hasn't changed much from their other models (excluding the X5).
https://primeaudio.org/memt-x9s-earphone-review/


----------



## AliveNoMore

MDH12AX7 said:


> If you prefer a warmer sound signature and elevated bass along with relaxed treble, the KZ Es4 might be a good choice. Another option  to look at is the TRN V20.


I've considered those, but I'm not sure they would have the amount and/or type of bass I would prefer.


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> Just posted my review of the MEMT X9s. Physically it's a good IEM but sadly the sound hasn't changed much from their other models (excluding the X5).
> https://primeaudio.org/memt-x9s-earphone-review/



WIll most ppl be happy at X5 instead?


----------



## Dvir

audionab said:


> did anyone tried out foam tips on Rose North Forest iems?


Yes, they sound much better that way


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> WIll most ppl be happy at X5 instead?


I think the X5 is much better, especially the X5s updated version.


----------



## 40760

My wife has the X5s and she loves it. She "upgraded" from the X5 after the wires came off near the drivers.


----------



## snip3r77

crabdog said:


> I think the X5 is much better, especially the* X5s* updated version.



what did they update?


----------



## crabdog

snip3r77 said:


> what did they update?


Improved cable, a wider nozzle and tweaked the tuning a little.


----------



## Bartig (Jun 18, 2018)

So I received the GGMM C700, which has a ‘fun’ factor from the moment you’re inserting them.

On the other hand: they’re far from technical top achievers. So I did a little comparison between some of the most fun IEM’s I have: how good are they on a technical level?

Don’t mind me being a freak.


----------



## zazaboy

I dont agree about the zhiyin z5000 ... I give 5 stars to mids lol  everything else is on point


----------



## audionab

Bartig said:


> So I received the GGMM C700, which has a ‘fun’ factor from the moment you’re inserting them.
> 
> On the other hand: they’re far from technical top achievers. So I did a little comparison between some of the most fun IEM’s I have: how good are they on a technical level?
> 
> Don’t mind me being a freak.


were kz ate that hard to analyze?


----------



## Bartig (Jun 18, 2018)

audionab said:


> were kz ate that hard to analyze?


Actually, quite a bit. It’s always hard to correctly criticize a former love.


----------



## harry501501

Tell you what, the E-MI CI880 Hybrid is defo a great little sounding IEM. Can't believe it's £10. Without getting carried away it is a one of the most detailed budget earphone i have. i can't think of any other budget set (that i have) that can pull up so much nuances and micro detail. I was listening to If I Can Dream by Elvis and heard some trumpets playing behind the main vocals that I'd never really focused in on before, even with more expensive sets.


----------



## harry501501

Normally a sound I'd stay well clear of being treble sensitive but i had them on all day and still enjoyed them. Sibilant occasional but they are £10. When used with some medium Brainwavz tips they became tighter and even clearer and the soundstage def became a little wider but the overall sound was slightly thinner. Tip rolling is recommended


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hi,I need serious help, I'm looking for an upgrade over my rock jaw Alfa genus V2. My preferred signature is alot of bass with thick mids and relaxed treble. I also have dunu titan 3 but don't like it due too a very thin midrange. Is the kc09 the answer? Thanks


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi,I need serious help, I'm looking for an upgrade over my rock jaw Alfa genus V2. My preferred signature is alot of bass with thick mids and relaxed treble.


I'm looking for this sound signature for a looong time. But I didn't find any between China earphones. On the other hand, this sound has many cheap branded earphones (Sony, Jays, RHA ... up to $40).


----------



## NeonHD

Just one tap away from buying the T2.... the suspense is killing me


----------



## CoiL

Since IT01 was under 100$ and should be chinese (that I know of), I`m telling You all guys&girls that I will be in this thread, KZ, modifications and other thread much less
because I found my personal sound-peace-bliss-TOTL-IEM in my modified IT01 after some extensive tip-rolling (settled with ultra-wide bore S-size) and evaluation.






Will be writing longer post with impressions (test songs analysis) to IT01 thread. It will take some time to write as this will be my first&last "review" probably.

Good luck to all finding his/her personal TOTL IEM! For me it is found... finally... ;P 
Cheers! 
Over&out.


----------



## oneula

Man that is some fine and extensive external shell modification. 
What did you use to drill the holes?
Did you do as much internal mods as well?
Been looking at those iBasso

but this feels like a wine club where everyone is searching for their "two buck chuck" treasure find

I think I am set for a while now having spend a grand or more these past couple of months buying too much "inexpensive" stuff

That's nice work on the iBasso's though you must have good eyes and a steady hand (surgeon/watch maker?)


----------



## zazaboy

CoiL said:


> Since IT01 was under 100$ and should be chinese (that I know of), I`m telling You all guys&girls that I will be in this thread, KZ, modifications and other thread much less
> because I found my personal sound-peace-bliss-TOTL-IEM in my modified IT01 after some extensive tip-rolling (settled with ultra-wide bore S-size) and evaluation.
> 
> 
> ...



do you sell customized iems like your ibasso it01? they looks very cool ..


----------



## audionab

CoiL said:


> Since IT01 was under 100$ and should be chinese (that I know of), I`m telling You all guys&girls that I will be in this thread, KZ, modifications and other thread much less
> because I found my personal sound-peace-bliss-TOTL-IEM in my modified IT01 after some extensive tip-rolling (settled with ultra-wide bore S-size) and evaluation.
> 
> 
> ...


do post the same review here because i am not subscribed to that thread


----------



## CoiL (Jun 19, 2018)

oneula said:


> Man that is some fine and extensive external shell modification.
> What did you use to drill the holes?
> Did you do as much internal mods as well?
> That's nice work on the iBasso's though you must have good eyes and a steady hand (surgeon/watch maker?)


CNC for holes (that kind of precision drilling is littlebit too much for me but I could probably do it after lot of rehearsal, LOL).
Yes, I did internal mods too (CNC + handwork fine-tuning) and they contribute most part of resulting sound.
External looks (hole positioning) could be somewhat different (surface amount counts) but I liked simplicity and looks of this version.
Maybe I will do another version in future with Lilac if I get very bored, but I`ll doubt it.


zazaboy said:


> do you sell customized iems like your ibasso it01? they looks very cool ..


No. Not atm and probably wont in future too (but who knows?). And I didn`t do it for looks but mainly for resulting sound (which is combination of external+internal mods and tips).


audionab said:


> do post the same review here because i am not subscribed to that thread


Ok, will do.


----------



## paulindss (Jun 19, 2018)

Sold my zs10 for double the price for a musician that was in need of a monitor. He knows the price of the iem in china so i can't feel dishonest. Going to buy a zs10 replacement and the other iem of the moment that looks like zs6 and its the current favourite of @Bartig if anyone want to know wich one PM me or him.



Also, i received another ZSR. After like 150days. Will try to sell to, as i like my current ZSR but it hurts my ears a lot after 1 or 2 hours. So i really don't need a backup. With this money i will try to grab a TFZ exclusive 3.

Also 2: will receive a compatble cable with the ez ask. Confirmed by igor eisberg. So i will be able to use the good iem again



Also 3: I am using the BGVP ds1 again, after a tip rolling, the foam that came with them worked perfectly. I add some bass in eq to them and they shine. No need to tame the treble at all this time. They will be probably my daily driver until the new zs10 arrives.

Also 4: the musician used to use shures, moxpads and etc. The low and mid ends sure. And he loved the zs10. I can't wait to receive my replacement. I think i will go red this time.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> Sold my zs10 for double the price for a musician that was in need of a monitor. He knows the price of the iem in china so i can't feel dishonest. Going to buy a zs10 replacement and the other iem of the moment that looks like zs6 and its the current favourite of @Bartig if anyone want to know wich one PM me or him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you like kz10?!! good for you


----------



## JediMa70

Wow I just got today from aliexpress my Xiaomi Pistons V2.. it's just unbelievable how good they sound... under 20 usd and they are much better than few iems 3 - 4 times more expensive!!


----------



## Bartig

JediMa70 said:


> Wow I just got today from aliexpress my Xiaomi Pistons V2.. it's just unbelievable how good they sound... under 20 usd and they are much better than few iems 3 - 4 times more expensive!!


Haha! Good! It accounts for almost all the earphones we write about here though - compared to the Western fi.


----------



## cqtek

Nabillion_786 said:


> Hi,I need serious help, I'm looking for an upgrade over my rock jaw Alfa genus V2. My preferred signature is alot of bass with thick mids and relaxed treble. I also have dunu titan 3 but don't like it due too a very thin midrange. Is the kc09 the answer? Thanks



You can try to read some review of Fiio FH1 here, I think it may be what you are looking for, or similar:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh1-dual-hybrid-iem.22884/reviews


----------



## 1clearhead

paulindss said:


> Sold my zs10 for double the price for a musician that was in need of a monitor. He knows the price of the iem in china so i can't feel dishonest. Going to buy a zs10 replacement and the other iem of the moment that looks like zs6 and its the current favourite of @Bartig if anyone want to know wich one PM me or him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should really try the KZ ED16 (unless, you already have them). They are very comfy and are personally one of the best I've heard so far from the KZ list of IEM's!


----------



## paulindss

1clearhead said:


> You should really try the KZ ED16 (unless, you already have them). They are very comfy and are personally one of the best I've heard so far from the KZ list of IEM's!



I already have ordered the new zs10 and the other one. Aren't ed16 the same hardware than zsr ? I tought they sounded nearly or 100% the same.

Also. You made curious of this acz kr06-6.

Do you have Links of comparisions etc ? I searched for posts and only find a general description by you. Can you compare them to a reference iem like t2 ? Also tell what is your preferred sound sig.


----------



## 1clearhead

paulindss said:


> I already have ordered the new zs10 and the other one. Aren't ed16 the same hardware than zsr ? I tought they sounded nearly or 100% the same.
> 
> Also. You made curious of this acz kr06-6.
> 
> Do you have Links of comparisions etc ? I searched for posts and only find a general description by you. Can you compare them to a reference iem like t2 ? Also tell what is your preferred sound sig.


Even though I carry many V-shape IEM's, my favorite sound signature is actually neutral, but followed closely by a balanced signature. So, yes, at the moment, my favorite dynamic driver in-ear's are the Tinaudio T2, while my favorite hybrid in-ear's are the ACZ KR06-6, followed by the KR06-4 and the KZ ED16.

Now, while the Tinaudio T2 is still my favorite dynamic type IEM in the neutral zone, what makes the ACZ KR06-6 unique as a hybrid is that it extends this neutral type signature further with faster and punchier bass and the treble presenting absolutely better micro-details making the KR06-6 my personal champs! The little brother, KR06-4 plays warmer and many will love this type of neutral signature as well.

You can find the *KR06-6* here...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...e-SWEET-vocal-sound-Earplug/32880176633.html?

Sorry, I can not find the *KR06-4*, but only on taobao...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.3e004414bkS7FF&id=563616195226&scm=1007.12144.81309.42296_42296&pvid=dc5e7c7f-b137-4002-8aac-cc5b393338bb&utparam={"x_object_type":"item","x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_id":563616195226}&utparam={"x_object_type":"item","x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_id":563616195226}

Anyone else is more than welcomed to post more links....


-Clear


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> You can find the *KR06-6* here...
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...e-SWEET-vocal-sound-Earplug/32880176633.html?
> 
> Sorry, I can not find the *KR06-4*, but only on taobao...
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141001.2.3e004414bkS7FF&id=563616195226&scm=1007.12144.81309.42296_42296&pvid=dc5e7c7f-b137-4002-8aac-cc5b393338bb&utparam={"x_object_type":"item","x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_id":563616195226}&utparam={"x_object_type":"item","x_hestia_source":"42296","x_object_id":563616195226}


Sorry but they look friggin ugly! O_o


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> Sorry but they look friggin ugly! O_o


According to your taste, you can't please everybody.   But, what makes a company different is to come out with something unique, instead of many "copy-cat" branded in-ear earphones you see everyday. So, though it might look ugly to you, it looks unique to me and others that already put in for the order.

The unique housing and inner-tuning is what's taking these awesome IEM's to a different level. 

NOW THIS IS UGLY....


----------



## Zlivan

Who wouldn't like a bit of fruit, screws or bodyparts sticking out of their ear?
I like 'em.


----------



## MDH12AX7

1clearhead said:


> According to your taste, you can't please everybody.   But, what makes a company different is to come out with something unique, instead of many "copy-cat" branded in-ear earphones you see everyday. So, though it might look ugly to you, it looks unique to me and others that already put in for the order.
> 
> The unique housing and inner-tuning is what's taking these awesome IEM's to a different level.
> 
> NOW THIS IS UGLY....


Those Frankenstein bolts are awesome.


----------



## Emelya

1clearhead said:


> ...NOW THIS IS UGLY....


I can't agree that banana shape is ugly. 




IPSDI E10


----------



## CoiL (Jun 21, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> According to your taste, you can't please everybody.   But, what makes a company different is to come out with something unique, instead of many "copy-cat" branded in-ear earphones you see everyday. So, though it might look ugly to you, it looks unique to me and others that already put in for the order.
> 
> The unique housing and inner-tuning is what's taking these awesome IEM's to a different level.
> 
> NOW THIS IS UGLY....


I agree with You and good that You like them but to me, even if it sounds good, they look total instant turn-off - they are not ergonomically designed (which is my main gripe about these), look cheap plastic toy (many plastic IEMs look lot nicer imo).
But I have to give credit about unique look though - hard to design something unique nowdays.


----------



## Slater (Jun 21, 2018)

CoiL said:


> I agree with You and good that You like them but to me, even if it sounds good, they look total instant turn-off - they are not ergonomically designed (which is my main gripe about these), look cheap plastic toy (many plastic IEMs look lot nicer imo).
> But I have to give credit about unique look though - hard to design something unique nowdays.



That’s the main reason why I don’t like most UiiSii earphones. They pick some unique yet far out/ridiculous looking designs:

CM5 = bunch of bananas with tweener sparkle power
GT550 = yO, boom boom goes my subwoofers dAwG
Hi-905 = Please don’t shoot me; I can’t help that I’m wearing bullseye targets in my ears
Hi-705 and C100 = 1950s American car bullet taillights
Hi-805 = Spooky Halloween ooga-booga face (_yes I know it’s supposed to be a famous Chinese opera mask; I just don’t want it on my IEMs_)
C200 = Yes, I bought these at the Sydney Australia Opera House gift shop, you got a problem with that?
They need to concentrate WAY more on sound tuning than trying to pick an ‘edgy’ standout design. Get rid of a couple of the art/industrial design people and hire some sound/tuning engineers instead.

The only one worth the dumb look is the CM5, hands down.


----------



## barocka (Jun 21, 2018)

[QUOTE = "Nabillion_786, post: 14311769, üye: 497754"] Merhaba, ciddi yardıma ihtiyacım var, rock jaw Alfa genus V2 üzerinde bir yükseltme arıyorum. Benim tercih ettiğim imzam kalın mids ve rahat tiz ile bas bir sürü. Ben de dunu titan 3 var ama çok ince bir orta kademe nedeniyle sevmiyorum. Cevap kc09 mu? Sayesinde [/ Alıntı]

… .. and iBasso IT01


----------



## B9Scrambler

barocka said:


> [QUOTE = "Nabillion_786, post: 14311769, üye: 497754"] Merhaba, ciddi yardıma ihtiyacım var, rock jaw Alfa genus V2 üzerinde bir yükseltme arıyorum. Benim tercih ettiğim imzam kalın mids ve rahat tiz ile bas bir sürü. Ben de dunu titan 3 var ama çok ince bir orta kademe nedeniyle sevmiyorum. Cevap kc09 mu? Sayesinde [/ Alıntı]
> 
> **** and iBasso IT01



1st iem is on the banned list. Might want to remove that suggestion.


----------



## barocka

[QUOTE = "B9Scrambler, post: 14316978, üye: 390186"] 1. iem yasaklı listede. Bu öneriyi kaldırmak isteyebilir. [/ QUOTE]

Why?


----------



## B9Scrambler

barocka said:


> [QUOTE = "B9Scrambler, post: 14316978, üye: 390186"] 1. iem yasaklı listede. Bu öneriyi kaldırmak isteyebilir. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Why?



*HeadFi Banned ChiFi Info:* https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342

They're made by a banned seller.


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry  for language i will edit


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> That’s the main reason why I don’t like most UiiSii earphones. They pick some unique yet far out/ridiculous looking designs:
> 
> CM5 = bunch of bananas with tweener sparkle power



Don't make fun of my CM5!  I have the red one and I like how it looks...although I admit I could do without the sparkles.  Was that meant to suggest sparkly sound?  Maybe sound that is out of this world...


----------



## Slater (Jun 21, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't make fun of my CM5!  I have the red one and I like how it looks...although I admit I could do without the sparkles.  Was that meant to suggest sparkly sound?  Maybe sound that is out of this world...



Haha, no disrespect intended; I have 2 CM5 myself!

Even if I hit it with a light coat of black paint, it still looks like a bunch of bananas. That’s why I never bothered.

I just meant I would prefer better sound and a more subdued appearance


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Haha, no disrespect intended; I have 2 CM5 myself!
> 
> I just meant I would prefer better sound and a more subdued appearance



I know... but bananas?  Maybe if they were yellow... with brown speckles... although I prefer mine with green ends

I have too much stuff.  It has been ages since I have listened to the CM5.  Just too many good choices and not enough time.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I know... but bananas?  Maybe if they were yellow... with brown speckles... although I prefer mine with green ends
> 
> I have too much stuff.  It has been ages since I have listened to the CM5.  Just too many good choices and not enough time.



Not enough time for the CM5? That’s just B-A-N-A-N-A-S!


----------



## snip3r77

B9Scrambler said:


> 1st iem is on the banned list. Might want to remove that suggestion.



Forbidden fruit taste the sweetest


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> I agree with You and good that You like them but to me, even if it sounds good, they look total instant turn-off - they are not ergonomically designed (which is my main gripe about these), look cheap plastic toy (many plastic IEMs look lot nicer imo).
> But I have to give credit about unique look though - hard to design something unique nowdays.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Not enough time for the CM5? That’s just B-A-N-A-N-A-S!


Wow! That really does look so identical to that bunch of bananas...


----------



## Slater (Jun 21, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Wow! That really does look so identical to that bunch of bananas...



I know, right? haha

UiiSii only released a translucent red, blue, and black color. But it would have been totally hilarious if they had released a yellow color haha

Maybe one of these days when I'm really bored I'll bust out a wooden faceplate for one of my pairs. That would look totally badass - @CoiL would approve


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I know, right? haha
> 
> UiiSii only released a translucent red, blue, and black color. But it would have been totally hilarious if they had released a yellow color haha
> 
> Maybe one of these days when I'm really bored I'll bust out a wooden faceplate for one of my pairs. That would look totally badass - @CoiL would approve


Haha!...almost spilled my beverage drink all over myself!


----------



## TLDRonin

crabdog said:


> Improved cable, a wider nozzle and tweaked the tuning a little.


I have a newer version w/ the old crappy cable


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> I have a newer version w/ the old ****ty cable



How do you know it’s the new version? Does your have the large nozzle or the tag on the cable or something?


----------



## crabdog

TLDRonin said:


> I have a newer version w/ the old ****ty cable





Slater said:


> How do you know it’s the new version? Does your have the large nozzle or the tag on the cable or something?


This ^

The new cable is markedly better than the original but it's still not 'great', like the HyperSense HEX02 or QKZ W1 Pro, for example.

The original X5 cable was a stiff and unyielding beast with really bad microphonics.


----------



## TLDRonin (Jun 22, 2018)

Slater said:


> How do you know it’s the new version? Does your have the large nozzle or the tag on the cable or something?


We actually discussed it in this thread quite a while ago;  mine came with a tag, and has the wider nozzle


It also has a different y connector piece, and it seems only the newer models have it based on aliexpress pictures


crabdog said:


> This ^
> 
> The new cable is markedly better than the original but it's still not 'great', like the HyperSense HEX02 or QKZ W1 Pro, for example.
> 
> The original X5 cable was a stiff and unyielding beast with really bad microphonics.


Is the newer one white with a clear coating around it?


----------



## audionab

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/harman-tweaks-its-headphone-target-response

I wanna discuss harman target for in-ears headphones 
i see 
1) a good sub bass boost and lowered upper mid bass to reduce mid bass bleed and muddiness which is good
2) a high peak at 3khz which i dont understand (for better harmonics maybe)
3) a relatively high 8khz need explanation for that (better cymbals maybe)
4) a sharp rolloff at 16khz for in ears ( why not 20khz?)

i was looking for one ideal allround equalization for my KZ ES4 and Rose North Forest separately so i came across this article posted here in some thread i dont remember


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> We actually discussed it in this thread quite a while ago;  mine came with a tag, and has the wider nozzle
> 
> 
> It also has a different y connector piece, and it seems only the newer models have it based on aliexpress pictures
> ...



Sorry, I forgot about that. You’re right I remember you had that weird Frankenstein version with half old version and half new version.


----------



## x666x

Hey guys. This is my first post. I've been looking at reviews all over and have finally come to head-fi for help. I am looking for an iem for around 45$ which is balanced and has a mic. I prefer neutral over v shaped and isolation is a must.
All suggestions have pointed to the tin t2 but replacing the mmcx with a mic cable breaks the budget. I was sure of the **** 6in1 but read somewhere that it is all hype. I would like some perspective. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slater (Jun 22, 2018)

x666x said:


> Hey guys. This is my first post. I've been looking at reviews all over and have finally come to head-fi for help. I am looking for an iem for around 45$ which is balanced and has a mic. I prefer neutral over v shaped and isolation is a must.
> All suggestions have pointed to the tin t2 but replacing the mmcx with a mic cable breaks the budget. I was sure of the **** 6in1 but read somewhere that it is all hype. I would like some perspective. Thanks in advance.



Just wait for the 11.11 sale. The T2 goes on sale in the mid-high $20 range. That leaves plenty of room in your budget for a cable.

The other option to stay within your budget is to modify a regular cable and make it balanced. All you do is cut off the plug and add whatever balanced plug you need (2.5mm, etc).


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Just wait for the 11.11 sale. The T2 goes on sale in the mid-high $20 range. That leaves plenty of room in your budget for a cable.
> 
> The other option to stay within your budget is to modify a regular cable and make it balanced. All you do is cut off the plug and add whatever balanced plug you need (2.5mm, etc).



uh, balanced cable and mic?


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> uh, balanced cable and mic?



Oh, yeah I must have missed that.

There’s no such thing as a balanced cable with mic.

The extra ground required for a balanced connection takes the place of the mic signal contact on the TRRS plug.

It’s one of the other - mic or balanced. Not both.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 22, 2018)

x666x said:


> Hey guys. This is my first post. I've been looking at reviews all over and have finally come to head-fi for help. I am looking for an iem for around 45$ which is balanced and has a mic. I prefer neutral over v shaped and isolation is a must.
> All suggestions have pointed to the tin t2 but replacing the mmcx with a mic cable breaks the budget. I was sure of the **** 6in1 but read somewhere that it is all hype. I would like some perspective. Thanks in advance.




Slater's suggestion is a good one. 

If you need something in the interim see if you can find the ADAX HT06 in your country.





 




______________________________


In other news, I never picked up the Magaosi BK50 because it was only offered with a cable but the BK50 Pro is calling my name.



 


______________________________





deptofrichie said:


> The tin t2 is very good. But have you considered the XXXXXXXXXX? Its by far my fav iem (I have about 30. I know I have a problem). It comes with a Mic or there are reasonable 3 button cables available for about £4 or 5$. It has base but is also very clear. I really like it. If you are fixed on neutral as a signature you can find deals on the mee 6 pro. Its a bit neutral for my taste but is a quality iem and comes with two cables, one of which has a Mic. Hope this helps.




Welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet.

Most new posters are unaware of the "banned sellers" list but please edit your post.

We prefer not to have the thread locked down.

HeadFi Banned ChiFi Info:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342

Welcome to our world.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> uh, balanced cable and mic?



BTW, rereading the OPs requirements, I notice that he meant balanced SOUNDING with a mic cable. Not a balanced CABLE that also has a mic. LOL

So yeah, I still stand by my original suggestion.


----------



## harry501501

1clearhead said:


> According to your taste, you can't please everybody.   But, what makes a company different is to come out with something unique, instead of many "copy-cat" branded in-ear earphones you see everyday. So, though it might look ugly to you, it looks unique to me and others that already put in for the order.
> 
> The unique housing and inner-tuning is what's taking these awesome IEM's to a different level.
> 
> NOW THIS IS UGLY....



WOW, for a minute there I actually thought you were going to recommend them? lol


----------



## harry501501 (Jun 22, 2018)

x666x said:


> Hey guys. This is my first post. I've been looking at reviews all over and have finally come to head-fi for help. I am looking for an iem for around 45$ which is balanced and has a mic. I prefer neutral over v shaped and isolation is a must.
> All suggestions have pointed to the tin t2 but replacing the mmcx with a mic cable breaks the budget. I was sure of the **** 6in1 but read somewhere that it is all hype. I would like some perspective. Thanks in advance.



Buy these and save yourself $30

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Called E-MI CI880

Check Audiobudget https://audiobudget.com/product/TIMMKOO/C630

I've already commented on their sound but wow... £10. It's been a while since I've had them but they remind me of the HiFiMan re-400 signature but with more sub bass...  when paired with a neutral AMP. I've got the TFZ Exclusive 5 sitting next to me unopened still. Although had some good advice recently about not listening to new gear after spending the day with something else.

EDIT : I'm not saying they are on the level of the re-400, just that they share a similar signature... both having lots similar levels of detail


----------



## HungryPanda

For £10 you have nothing to lose


----------



## Adide

HungryPanda said:


> For £10 you have nothing to lose



Aside the £10...


----------



## x666x

harry501501 said:


> Buy these and save yourself $30
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Well since I have a tight budget I'd rather spend all my saved money on a durable and long lasting IEM even if it costs more. I like what Slater said about waiting for the sale which is a great suggestion. Thanks @Slater
I'd also like an option where I dont have to wait for a few months because I had two IEMs (Tennmak Pro and KZ ATE) both of which do not work anymore so I'll have to go months without an IEM to wait for the sale.


----------



## Slater

x666x said:


> Well since I have a tight budget I'd rather spend all my saved money on a durable and long lasting IEM even if it costs more. I like what Slater said about waiting for the sale which is a great suggestion. Thanks @Slater
> I'd also like an option where I dont have to wait for a few months because I had two IEMs (Tennmak Pro and KZ ATE) both of which do not work anymore so I'll have to go months without an IEM to wait for the sale.



I’d get a KZ EDR1 to use in the mean time while you wait for the 11.11 sale. It sounds awesome, and runs $3-$4. Perfect for a tight budget. For the price, it will blow you away (seriously).


----------



## TLDRonin

x666x said:


> Well since I have a tight budget I'd rather spend all my saved money on a durable and long lasting IEM even if it costs more. I like what Slater said about waiting for the sale which is a great suggestion. Thanks @Slater
> I'd also like an option where I dont have to wait for a few months because I had two IEMs (Tennmak Pro and KZ ATE) both of which do not work anymore so I'll have to go months without an IEM to wait for the sale.


Are you sure its not a cable problem with the tennmaks?


----------



## x666x

TLDRonin said:


> Are you sure its not a cable problem with the tennmaks?


nope. broken. I tried everything. 
I guess I'll go with the above advice and buy the EDR1 for now. All I have to do is find a seller which doesnt list the item as EDR2 EDR1 EDR and doesnt overprice. 
Also, if you have any other budget options close to 5$ please mention them.


----------



## chinmie

The postman came with these (Boarseman KR49 black and KR25D gold) i completely forgot i ever ordered these because someone mentioned there's a sale like $11 for both of them, so i bought them on a whim. 

I should say it's a pleasant surprise. Can't find a fault on the sound, especially considering the price. Coherent tuning on both, with bigger bass on the 49 and slightly wider soundstage on the 25D. Other points between them are similar. 

I personally prefer the sound of the KR49 more, also it has the better built material and cables.


----------



## Bartig

x666x said:


> Well since I have a tight budget I'd rather spend all my saved money on a durable and long lasting IEM even if it costs more. I like what Slater said about waiting for the sale which is a great suggestion. Thanks @Slater
> I'd also like an option where I dont have to wait for a few months because I had two IEMs (Tennmak Pro and KZ ATE) both of which do not work anymore so I'll have to go months without an IEM to wait for the sale.





Slater said:


> I’d get a KZ EDR1 to use in the mean time while you wait for the 11.11 sale. It sounds awesome, and runs $3-$4. Perfect for a tight budget. For the price, it will blow you away (seriously).


Getting the EDR1 while waiting is a terrific idea, but you don't really need another cable for the T2 in my opinion. The one that comes with it passes trough a lot of detail and feels very sturdy. Also: you can wear it over the ear and regular. I wouldn't wait half a year in all honestly. You'll regret it afterwards.


----------



## TLDRonin

Bartig said:


> I wouldn't wait half a year in all honestly. You'll regret it afterwards.


I agree; waiting half a year to save ~$10 is silly for something you want to get right now, IMO.


@x666x ,You can get the T2 right now for $34 if you use the aliexpress app


----------



## x666x (Jun 23, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> I agree; waiting half a year to save ~$10 is silly for something you want to get right now, IMO.
> 
> 
> @x666x ,You can get the T2 right now for $34 if you use the aliexpress app


The only problem I have is with the mic which I require. If you could suggest a deal on a decent mic cable I'll go ahead and try to break budgets(like every other IEM addict does, it is their breakthrough of sorts)
EDIT: or do I shorten the problem and buy the QT2 Revonext


----------



## Qualcheduno

x666x said:


> The only problem I have is with the mic which I require. If you could suggest a deal on a decent mic cable I'll go ahead and try to break budgets(like every other IEM addict does, it is their breakthrough of sorts)
> EDIT: or do I shorten the problem and buy the [banned iem]


That IEM is banned on HF. Some shady stuff happened in the past with the retailer. Check @Slater signature for more info.


----------



## mbwilson111

But that does not make the product bad.  Check amazon reviews.


----------



## slim2000

So these are sold on ebay or ali?


----------



## Emelya (Jun 24, 2018)

*Deleted*


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Emelya said:


> And what do you think about the Cleer Aria? It's not expensive and looks almost like the Pioneer CH9T. I don't know anything about the sound, but the only review is quite positive: https://www.getit01.com/p20180521821868500/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's exactly the CH5T model:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XFWVC5F/ref=twister_B06XKQVJN3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Emelya (Jun 24, 2018)

You're absolutely right. Shame on me.


----------



## KainHighwind

harry501501 said:


> Buy these and save yourself $30
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y52D5WM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



I love my CI880, too. It sounds crystal clear, no piercing and thick, punchy bass, small and lightweight and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## salawat (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi,

I'm now looking to get new iems, I'm a basshead and prefer warm sound with punchy bass, what is a good kit to buy? max budget is around £40. are the Swing ie800 good? or should i just go for the e-mi ci880?


----------



## Crumblenaut

salawat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm now looking to get new iems, I'm a basshead and prefer warm sound with punchy bass, what is a good kit to buy? max budget is around £40. are the Swing ie800 good? or should i just go for the e-mi ci880?



No experience of the swings but if you go for the e-mi's i'd recommend the iaxsee sd-08 version of them on Amazon UK as they have a stronger jack connection. My e-mi's only lasted about 3 weeks before the jack started playing up, i've had a pair of the sd-08's for 6 months now with no problems.


----------



## salawat (Jun 25, 2018)

I can't find any reviews on these on here (amazon reviews are good) - Audiophile Elite - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earbuds-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-Audiophile-black/dp/B01D6MZ0YO are they any good?

forget it, they're uncomfortable


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

salawat said:


> I can't find any reviews on these on here (amazon reviews are good) - Audiophile Elite - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earbuds-Ear-Headphones-Earphones-Audiophile-black/dp/B01D6MZ0YO are they any good?
> 
> forget it, they're uncomfortable



They're cheaper here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D6MZ0YO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
They're heavy but NOT uncomfortable (for me). Bass lovers should have a look ...


----------



## GrassFed

Crumblenaut said:


> No experience of the swings but if you go for the e-mi's i'd recommend the iaxsee sd-08 version of them on Amazon UK as they have a stronger jack connection. My e-mi's only lasted about 3 weeks before the jack started playing up, i've had a pair of the sd-08's for 6 months now with no problems.


SD-08 looks the same as the C880/C630 but doesn't have a balanced armature. It sounds great though.


----------



## Crumblenaut

GrassFed said:


> SD-08 looks the same as the C880/C630 but doesn't have a balanced armature. It sounds great though.



Ah, from memory I thought they sounded exactly the same, but there was a 2 month gap between sending the broken e-mi's back and buying the iaxsee's.

You're right though, they do sound great.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> SD-08 looks the same as the C880/C630 but doesn't have a balanced armature. It sounds great though.



I have the SD-08.  My husband has the C630.  They don't sound the same.  I don't have my box.  What driver does the Sd-08 have?


----------



## salawat

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the SD-08.  My husband has the C630.  They don't sound the same.  I don't have my box.  What driver does the Sd-08 have?


Which sounds better?


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the SD-08.  My husband has the C630.  They don't sound the same.  I don't have my box.  What driver does the Sd-08 have?


If I remember correctly, the box said 10mm driver.


----------



## GrassFed

salawat said:


> Which sounds better?


Both  I have them, and they're quite different, so it depends on taste. C630 is definitely brighter and harder to drive. You'll need good source to get them sing. SD-08 is balanced and smooth.


----------



## mbwilson111

salawat said:


> Which sounds better?





GrassFed said:


> Both  I have them, and they're quite different, so it depends on taste. C630 is definitely brighter and harder to drive. You'll need good source to get them sing. SD-08 is balanced and smooth.



I was just going to say that the SD-08 has smoother mids and is a little less bright.   The C630 is good too but it is not mine so I have not tried many tips with it so my impression was that it was a bit too bright for me.  However, many (most?) people like things brighter than I do.


----------



## GrassFed

yesterday I briefly plugged the Timmkoo C630 into an old player - Sony Walkman E354. It sounded so open and warm, with excellent vocal. I'll have to load that same song onto my LG V20 and compare. If there's such a thing as Walkman's sound, then I'm a fan of it.


----------



## umairahsan

Hello guys. I want to know if FiiO FH1 is worth buying. And how much better or worse they are in comparison to Tin Audio T2 and Revonext QT2?


----------



## Themilkman46290

umairahsan said:


> Hello guys. I want to know if FiiO FH1 is worth buying. And how much better or worse they are in comparison to Tin Audio T2 and R******t Q*2?,
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is banned, read the rules dude, your going to get this thread shut down, fiio is ok t2 is better the banned one is banned so we can not talk of it so please edit your post


----------



## Themilkman46290

It's weird how the banned stuff keeps getting mentioned all close together, maybe we could talk somewhere else, anyone got Facebook?


----------



## mbwilson111

what you can do is read the reviews of certain products on amazon.com 
there are some full reviews there


----------



## Emelya

GrassFed said:


> SD-08 looks the same as the C880/C630 but doesn't have a balanced armature. It sounds great though.


I found out that the well-known Xiaomi PRO HD also has its own cheap and simplified version like IAXSEE - MSONV (Benjie?) MZ-1300


----------



## B9Scrambler

The Dunu plugs looks nice


----------



## crabdog

@mbwilson111 you're right about the T5. This is the MEMT revival I've been waiting for.


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> @mbwilson111 you're right about the T5. This is the MEMT revival I've been waiting for.



Agreed. Thank you @mbwilson111!


----------



## snip3r77

my revo iem has arrived


----------



## 1clearhead

crabdog said:


> @mbwilson111 you're right about the T5. This is the MEMT revival I've been waiting for.


+1


----------



## snip3r77

snip3r77 said:


> my revo iem has arrived



Had to swap to a Copper cable. It's all bliss now 
The (sub)-bass is out of this world.


----------



## Dustry

Just received *I-Into I8*. I think I must face it now: I love multi-DD configuration much more than hybrid stuff. My favorite IEMs ever is double-DD gem called Tin Audio T515 Black.
And now I think I have found close second - *I-Into i8*: three dynamic drivers per IEM, sounds clear and crisp across the whole frequency spectrum, with very deep sub-bass and tight but not loud mid-bass. Sound is not as bright as your typical DD+BA earphones which is pleasure to my ears.







P.S. Not best ergonomics though, as you can see from the pic, but with right eartips both fit and isolation are above average.

P.P.S. On Ali at sub-$20


----------



## snip3r77

Looking for a sports BT
It needs to be water resistant.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Bartig

snip3r77 said:


> Looking for a sports BT
> It needs to be water resistant.
> Any recommendations?


I recently ordered that total brandless design you see everywhere on Ali and other Chinese shops, from anywhere from 5 to 20 euros. They receive five stars all over the place. Just curious. 

Until now, I'm afraid I haven't tested water resistant yet I believe. The Bluedio T2 (Turbine I think) are pretty neat though. Not the most detailed sound, but a pleasant warm signature with an elevating bass.


----------



## chivs688 (Jun 28, 2018)

Accidental post, sorry!


----------



## snip3r77

Bartig said:


> I recently ordered that total brandless design you see everywhere on Ali and other Chinese shops, from anywhere from 5 to 20 euros. They receive five stars all over the place. Just curious.
> 
> Until now, I'm afraid I haven't tested water resistant yet I believe. The Bluedio T2 (Turbine I think) are pretty neat though. Not the most detailed sound, but a pleasant warm signature with an elevating bass.



Thanks for the suggestion. But I'd be using it for jogging hence I'm looking for those I'm type


----------



## Vivicector

Hey, guys, do anybody know an open earphones? The ones that doesn't give any sound canceling at all? I am looking for headphones that I can use on my bike without loosing sound information about the world. 
Are there any special designs or should I just check earbuds?


----------



## Zerohour88

Vivicector said:


> Hey, guys, do anybody know an open earphones? The ones that doesn't give any sound canceling at all? I am looking for headphones that I can use on my bike without loosing sound information about the world.
> Are there any special designs or should I just check earbuds?



bike as in bicycle or motorcycle? you can just use any earphones and then smaller than normal tips to get a looser fit. For motorcycles, earbuds aren't helpful, even with full-face helmet on and higher than normal volume (even worse if you have loud exhaust). For IEMs, gotta make sure it fits under the helmet (like Shure's bean shape or something I tested recently, the Tin Audio T1).


----------



## Adide

Vivicector said:


> Hey, guys, do anybody know an open earphones? The ones that doesn't give any sound canceling at all? I am looking for headphones that I can use on my bike without loosing sound information about the world.
> Are there any special designs or should I just check earbuds?



I'm gonna be that annoying guy that urges you not to listen to earphones while biking (either bicycle or motor doesn't matter).
Environment induced noise will crapify your music anyway.
Really, don't.
Be cool, stay safe.
Peace.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ZSA review from me to you over on The Contraptionist. Will port to Head-fi later today.

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/06/28/kz-zsa-true-budget-hi-fi/

[URL='https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10133594.jpg']
	




 [/URL]​


----------



## Slater (Jun 29, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> Hey, guys, do anybody know an open earphones? The ones that doesn't give any sound canceling at all? I am looking for headphones that I can use on my bike without loosing sound information about the world.
> Are there any special designs or should I just check earbuds?





Adide said:


> I'm gonna be that annoying guy that urges you not to listen to earphones while biking (either bicycle or motor doesn't matter).
> Environment induced noise will crapify your music anyway.
> Really, don't.
> Be cool, stay safe.
> Peace.



As someone who bicycles thousands of miles each season, I’m totally with @Adide on this.

I’ve almost been killed by drivers either breaking the law with respect to bike paths, or just plain old paying more attention to their cell phone/radio than to bicyclists on the road.

And if something was to happen while you were wearing headphones, *even if it wasn’t your fault*, the lawyers would roast you and paint you as a careless clueless bicyclist that couldn’t hear screeching tires and horns because of your distracting headphones (even if the driver lies and totally makes up a story for fear of criminal and civil prosecution). You’d be surprised the lengths people and their lawyers are willing to go to avoid jail time or injury lawsuits.

It’s literally your word against theirs, which is exactly why I now ride with a small waterproof dash cam on my bicycle. I’ve even had pedestrians, who were breaking the law, flat out lie and try to pin BS on me.

For the last 2 years, I only bicycle on dedicated bike trails that are closed to all motorized traffic. I just got tired of all of the careless drivers, clueless pedestrians with their heads glued to their cell phones, etc.

There are some really nice dedicated trails in my city. But even on those dedicated trails, the wind noise totally crapifies my music.

If you’re still bent on using headphones while bicycling, I would consider 1 of the following:

1) Wear a headphone in 1 ear only. Like something Bluetooth, or buy a cheap earphone like the $4 KZ EDR1 and just cut off 1 side right at the Y split.
2) Use something like the Bose SoundWear (which I heard at a CanJam and was totally blown away with). It’s pricey, but cheaper than a hospital visit.
3) Use a Bluetooth bone conduction headphone (which sounds mediocre, but are infinitely safer because they don’t actually go in your ears). I occasionally use one of the better sounding ones.
4) Attach a Bluetooth speaker to your handlebars. You can get some nice ones that are small/light, and have great sound (Xiaomi makes a couple of really nice ones). You can attach them with a Velcro strap or even a couple of silicone wrist bracelets (like the cancer ones people wear).

All 4 of the above options aren’t the best, but they still beat being dead or becoming a quadriplegic vegetable though.


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 29, 2018)

Dustry said:


> Just received *I-Into I8*. I think I must face it now: I love multi-DD configuration much more than hybrid stuff. My favorite IEMs ever is double-DD gem called Tin Audio T515 Black.
> And now I think I have found close second - *I-Into i8*: three dynamic drivers per IEM, sounds clear and crisp across the whole frequency spectrum, with very deep sub-bass and tight but not loud mid-bass. Sound is not as bright as your typical DD+BA earphones which is pleasure to my ears.
> 
> 
> ...



Ayy what a coincidence! The Tin T515 is currently my favorite IEM and I literally just bought the i8 not long ago as well hehe 

I might do a comparison between the two when I get it, and I think it would be quite interesting to see how my perspective compares to yours, considering the fact that we are both using the T515 as a benchmark.

Anyways it's nice to see another person rocking the T515, I am definitely with you on the double/multi-dynamic driver stuff, it's no wonder why many head-fiers crown the Tin Audio T2 as the best chi-fi (psst, my T2 is almost on its way too so stay tuned).


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jun 29, 2018)

-


----------



## Vivicector

Adide said:


> I'm gonna be that annoying guy that urges you not to listen to earphones while biking (either bicycle or motor doesn't matter).
> Environment induced noise will crapify your music anyway.
> Really, don't.
> Be cool, stay safe.
> Peace.





Slater said:


> As someone who bicycles thousands of miles each season, I’m totally with @Adide on this.
> 
> I’ve almost been killed by drivers either breaking the law with respect to bike paths, or just plain old paying more attention to their cell phone/radio than to bicyclists on the road.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on the safety. I feel like using IEMs on bicycle is just another way to commit a suicide. Bad way. But I really miss music there. So I hoped for something to provide at least mediocre sound and safety at the same time.

My city has a few dedicated bike trails, that lead from nowhere to nowhere and are usually occupied by moms with prams. Not helping. Good side is here in Russia law suits are not so popular. Bad side, try to get something from that driver... 

Thank you for the variants. I was hoping for something like Bose Soundwear, bt its really expensive. I haven't known about the avaliability of bone conducting headphones. For me it has always been some very special equipment. And I really haven't thought about glueing a boombox on the rail =). The last one sound pretty possible to make BTW.


----------



## noknok23

I received the TinAudio T1 today
the sound signature is really good, a bit bassy, no harsh treble, natural...
The fit is excellent for my "small" ears with the default tips. DGVP DS1 are too big, painful after a while and VE duke keep sliding out, i always have to press them back every now and then.
The T1 fits well, does not hurt and stay steady
super easy to drive, doesn't seems to scale that much with higher source... maybe after some burn in.

The remote buttons doesn't work well on android 8.1 or my Fiio M3 though, Isn't there suppose to be volume button? It's kind of buggy. I wish there was an option without microphone, I won't have much use for it.
IMO quite the perfect iem for commute and sleep for the 23euros I paid for, it's hard to complain.


----------



## Slater (Jun 29, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> Thank you for the variants. I was hoping for something like Bose Soundwear, bt its really expensive. I haven't known about the avaliability of bone conducting headphones. For me it has always been some very special equipment. And I really haven't thought about glueing a boombox on the rail =). The last one sound pretty possible to make BTW.



Yes, the Bose is much too expensive for such a specialized product. I believe it is very low sales volume due to the high price. But I have a lot of respect for the engineering, because even though you wear the speaker around your neck, the music sounds like it is coming from inside your head. It is a very creepy and spooky sensation!

As far as the Bluetooth speaker, I think it is the best option. Very low cost and easy to do yourself as you mentioned. The aluminum metal Bluetooth model is the best sounding out of all of the Xiaomi models. It is very small, but it has powerful and natural sound. You can even add music files to a microSD card, and the Xiaomi speaker will play without any Bluetooth connection.

Also, Aliexpress has a silicone skin available for the Xiaomi metal speaker. It is only a few dollars extra, but helps protect the speaker from bumps and keep it from scratching your bike.


----------



## oneula

LG has a cheaper version of the bose its less than half the price.
reviews have been good

The handlebar mount speakers aren't bad I backed a KS project called Boombot Rex from a company in SF called Boombotiix. They make waterproof speakers for bikes/backpacks etc Boombot Pro

https://store.boombotix.com/


----------



## SuperLuigi

Any suggestions on some really budget($10) with the emphasis on durability?  I assume for under $10, whatever KZ is on sale for under that is best for sound quality, but I'm focusing on durability.  Looking for a cheap pair of headphones for the gym.  Might take a bit more abuse than i would put a normal pair through.


----------



## c4rb0n

Brothers any solid buys right now on the 50-60$ mark? Preference: midcentric-neutral, also V shaped midcentric thanks guys!


----------



## B9Scrambler

c4rb0n said:


> Brothers any solid buys right now on the 50-60$ mark? Preference: midcentric-neutral, also V shaped midcentric thanks guys!



Kinera SEED



SuperLuigi said:


> Any suggestions on some really budget($10) with the emphasis on durability?  I assume for under $10, whatever KZ is on sale for under that is best for sound quality, but I'm focusing on durability.  Looking for a cheap pair of headphones for the gym.  Might take a bit more abuse than i would put a normal pair through.



I don't think anything that cheap will offer amazing durability, but the QKZ W1 Pro could work.


----------



## c4rb0n

B9Scrambler said:


> Kinera SEED


Thanks sir @B9Scrambler


----------



## Slater

oneula said:


> LG has a cheaper version of the bose its less than half the price.
> reviews have been good
> 
> The handlebar mount speakers aren't bad I backed a KS project called Boombot Rex from a company in SF called Boombotiix. They make waterproof speakers for bikes/backpacks etc Boombot Pro
> ...



You don't happen to know what that LG product is called do you?


----------



## Slater

SuperLuigi said:


> Any suggestions on some really budget($10) with the emphasis on durability?  I assume for under $10, whatever KZ is on sale for under that is best for sound quality, but I'm focusing on durability.  Looking for a cheap pair of headphones for the gym.  Might take a bit more abuse than i would put a normal pair through.



KZ EDR1 fits that bill perfectly:

1) sound quality
2) durability
3) under $10 budget

Switch out the stock tips for something better though, as they suck. Starlines work great.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jun 29, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> Any suggestions on some really budget($10) with the emphasis on durability?  I assume for under $10, whatever KZ is on sale for under that is best for sound quality, but I'm focusing on durability.  Looking for a cheap pair of headphones for the gym.  Might take a bit more abuse than i would put a normal pair through.




$8!
https://us.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_432000.html



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-atr-in-ear-monitor.23032/reviews


The cable and jack are sturdy but I think the following are necessary if you want them to sit firmly while at the gym.

https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Removable-Silicone-Sports-Earhook/dp/B01E4TS360

Careful though, you might like these enough to care about their well-being.


----------



## oneula

Slater said:


> You don't happen to know what that LG product is called do you?



It's the LG Tone studio
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...fl_title_11?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2XK5HM8E3A293


----------



## Vivicector

Thank yo for the ideas, I guess bluetooth speaker is the best choice. Sound is probably mediocre at best, but it should provide some music without making you deaf to surroundings.


----------



## janguv

Hi there, first post. Does anyone recommend any of the Betrons in particular? There's loads on Amazon (UK). Hard to tell them apart. I want decent but not overpowering bass, good representation of the sound, nothing deliberately standing out too much. I've seen the BS-10 get a lot of mention here. Should I plump for that?


----------



## HungryPanda

The BS-10 is really good


----------



## mbwilson111

janguv said:


> Hi there, first post. Does anyone recommend any of the Betrons in particular? There's loads on Amazon (UK). Hard to tell them apart. I want decent but not overpowering bass, good representation of the sound, nothing deliberately standing out too much. I've seen the BS-10 get a lot of mention here. Should I plump for that?



i have a few Betrons because of all the lightning deals.  They are all in my list.  I would start with the BS10 and see what you think.  If it is good enough for the Panda....


----------



## janguv

HungryPanda said:


> The BS-10 is really good


Thanks for your advice! Are they not too bass heavy? That's my concern, given how they're marketed as really bass strong..

The others I'm thinking of are the AX3s.. they work out cheaper at the moment, with the mic. I want a mic since I might use it as a headset for gaming or for calls sometimes. Probably gonna order tonight, so price will be a factor, instead of just waiting for a flash sale. 

That said, if the BS-10s are really better or worth it, I'll fork out the 15 quid for them


----------



## janguv

mbwilson111 said:


> i have a few Betrons because of all the lightning deals.  They are all in my list.  I would start with the BS10 and see what you think.  If it is good enough for the Panda....


Thanks for the tips! Have you got the AX3s as well then? I want a faithful sound, ideally (within reason, given the price point!)


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 30, 2018)

janguv said:


> Thanks for your advice! Are they not too bass heavy? That's my concern, given how they're marketed as really bass strong..
> 
> The others I'm thinking of are the AX3s.. they work out cheaper at the moment, with the mic. I want a mic since I might use it as a headset for gaming or for calls sometimes. Probably gonna order tonight, so price will be a factor, instead of just waiting for a flash sale.
> 
> That said, if the BS-10s are really better or worth it, I'll fork out the 15 quid for them




They are less than that... there are several listings.  I will check and then post a link,.

Here it is...£8.99... would be a couple of pound less in a lightning deal ... if it were to come up again.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Betron-Ear...F8&qid=1530377908&sr=8-3&keywords=betron+bs10

You could have it tomorrow.  They always say that about bass because they think that is what people want.


Uh oh... that one is with no mic.  I always choose no mic but you said you wanted one.


----------



## janguv

mbwilson111 said:


> Uh oh... that one is with no mic. I always choose no mic but you said you wanted one.


Yeah, that's why I quoted the price I did. Will likely order these or the AX3s.. Have you tried those? 
I get you re the bass advertising – glad it's more of a gimmick and they're not overpowering!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 30, 2018)

I thought I had the AX3 but I don't.  Looks nice though.  If you can wait a day there will be a lightningdeal starting in the morning

Starts for Prime Members at 9:50 am... a half hour later for other people.  I think the deals last for around 4 hours or until sold out... which I have not seen happen but I am sure it does sometimes.


----------



## janguv

mbwilson111 said:


> I thought I had the AX3 but I don't.  Looks nice though.  If you can wait a day there will be a lightningdeal starting in the morning
> 
> Starts for Prime Members at 9:50 am... a half hour later for other people.  I think the deals last for around 4 hours or until sold out... which I have not seen happen but I am sure it does sometimes.


Thanks, I might do that! Only thing turning me off them is the colour. I like my earphones black lol. The BS-10s have that in their favour. The slim profile too.


----------



## mbwilson111

janguv said:


> Thanks, I might do that! Only thing turning me off them is the colour. I like my earphones black lol. The BS-10s have that in their favour. The slim profile too.



The BS-10s are special... they are extra comfortable because the nozzle is an oval shape.  They sit in your ear like buttons.  Black is not black though..the metal part is a gun metal color.

If you get them there is a thread we can revive:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/betron-bs10.844809/


----------



## janguv

mbwilson111 said:


> The BS-10s are special... they are extra comfortable because the nozzle is an oval shape.  They sit in your ear like buttons.  Black is not black though..the metal part is a gun metal color.
> 
> If you get them there is a thread we can revive:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/betron-bs10.844809/


If I do, I'll try write something up, but my ability to be really good at picking out what's good and bad in a headphone's delivery, and my ability to use EQs to work out the best way to use a pair, probably pales in comparison to most here!


----------



## pbui44

For anyone in the US wanting a Betron BS-10, here is a link:

https://www.amazon.com/Betron-Earph...ie=UTF8&qid=1530381204&sr=8-7&keywords=Betron

With that said, I wonder when Betron Over-Ears will be available on Amazon US.  Oh well, my KZ ZS6 sounds plenty over-ear as-is.


----------



## mbwilson111

janguv said:


> If I do, I'll try write something up, but my ability to be really good at picking out what's good and bad in a headphone's delivery, and my ability to use EQs to work out the best way to use a pair, probably pales in comparison to most here!



Not everyone uses EQ.  I don't and neither does my husband.  All you need to write is if you like it  If you hate it send it back... the advantage of using Amazon.

Here is another good one available on Amazon and they have lightning deals on this as well.  The GGMM C700.  There are been some positive comments in here about that one.  I bought the silver one during a lightning deal for £6.03.  The black one was not part of the deal.   I debated between blue and silver and went with the silver.  I would not want all of my iems to be the same color. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones...UTF8&qid=1530381166&sr=8-3&keywords=ggmm+c700

There was a deal on this one earlier today.  The deal shows up as being for the C300 but when you go to it the C700 also comes up.


----------



## HungryPanda

janguv said:


> If I do, I'll try write something up, but my ability to be really good at picking out what's good and bad in a headphone's delivery, and my ability to use EQs to work out the best way to use a pair, probably pales in comparison to most here!


Your listening and deciding of sound quality is as valid as anyone's else. Please share your opinions


----------



## janguv

mbwilson111 said:


> Here is another good one available on Amazon and they have lightning deals on this as well. The GGMM C700. There are been some positive comments in here about that one. I bought the silver one during a lightning deal for £6.03. The black one was not part of the deal. I debated between blue and silver and went with the silver. I would not want all of my iems to be the same color.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones...UTF8&qid=1530381166&sr=8-3&keywords=ggmm+c700
> 
> There was a deal on this one earlier today. The deal shows up as being for the C300 but when you go to it the C700 also comes up.


I imagine the quoted rrp is just massively inflated then? I'm intrigued how they compare to the Betron earphones. Seem to have worse average reviews, but tbh, I'm very sceptical of the Amazon review system! I like the 24 month warranty. 

I actually just got a pair of "KLIM" earphones — they're a down-to-earth company producing equipment for gaming purposes. I went with them because it came with a 5 year (!) warranty, even though the product was only £15. They're a bit bass heavy (ideal for gaming, I suppose), but other things make them not for me. Fantastic package though: 4 pairs of memory foam earpieces, 3 pairs of silicone; an audio splitting cable; and a lead clip. Sadly, I'm not fond of the earpiece design and the super long lead though.


----------



## HungryPanda

If you do not like them send them back


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> If you do not like them send them back



Thought you couldn't return earphones due to hygiene reasons?


----------



## mbwilson111

davidcotton said:


> Thought you couldn't return earphones due to hygiene reasons?



You would think so but Amazon does it.  I have returned a couple but I never buy things with the idea that I am going to just check them out and then return.  I always intend to keep what I buy.  The ones I sent back were defective.  I did not include the tips that I had used.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nothing like a little. Alcohol wipe after a listen


----------



## CoiL

Just jumping by and some words about KZ ES4.

Pos:

* great coherency (at times I think it is not hybrid at all)
* smooth but quite detailed presentation
* balanced sound
* full bodied, natural and NOT recessed mids
* over average soundstage (natural - not congested nor exaggerated/artificial)
* great imaging
* zero harshness or sibilance, no noticeable spikes or dips in FR 
* tight and punchy sub-bass/mid-bass and percussion

Con:

* needs medium or little over volume to sound good
* stock cable is too long and tangly (for me at least)
* littlebit "hidden" micro-details in SQ

+-:
* needs wide-bore silicone tips to sound good
* needs little amping to sound tad better (not much improvement though)
* over average shell size (small ear ppl will probably find hard to "lock" shell behind concha.

For 14$ I got those, absolutely great IEM, imho. Reminds me somewhat Magaosi BK50 but with tighter&punchier lower FR. 
Recommend these for ppl just getting into chi-fi (good start point), for kids (parents who wish to keep their children hearing but still provide good SQ) or just
for fatigue free listening (to music not analyzing technicalities).


----------



## chechu21

CoiL said:


> Just jumping by and some words about KZ ES4.
> 
> Pos:
> 
> ...


The spinfits are good for this iem?


----------



## Bartig

Has anyone seen this one before? The description and a reviewer seem to point out its bass heavy with a clear resolution. 




Ah what the heck. Let's take the jump.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Bartig said:


> Has anyone seen this one before? The description and a reviewer seem to point out its bass heavy with a clear resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah what the heck. Let's take the jump.



I've had those for quite a while. It's fun. Lots of bass with great depth, good resolution through the mids, mellow treble with good sparkle. Really nice fit too. Stock cable isn't bad and you can upgrade it easily enough (MMCX) if you want. I like it a lot.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Has anyone seen this one before? The description and a reviewer seem to point out its bass heavy with a clear resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah what the heck. Let's take the jump.



I’ve been watching these for a long while now, waiting for them to go on sale. They are NEVER discounted more than $1-$2usd off


----------



## audionab

CoiL said:


> Just jumping by and some words about KZ ES4.
> 
> Pos:
> 
> ...



The cable is tangly at thin side going to each side and the braids there are loose after removal of memory wire. 
Which wide bores did you use? 
I have tennmark turbo whirlwinds they have really short stem and i like long stem ones like the starlines. 
Are there any wide bores with long stem except auvio because i can't get them here.


----------



## skajohyros

CoiL said:


> Just jumping by and some words about KZ ES4.
> 
> Pos:
> 
> ...



Do you like them more than your zs5?


----------



## CoiL (Jul 1, 2018)

skajohyros said:


> Do you like them more than your zs5?


With nozzle grills removed + widebore tips - same much. Like I said, they are different signature, each with its own goods.
But when I have to choose, I would take ES4 due to not so picky requirements for source gear. ZS5v1 needs too much specific tick-boxes to be filled to sound good.



audionab said:


> Which wide bores did you use?
> I have tennmark turbo whirlwinds they have really short stem and i like long stem ones like the starlines.
> Are there any wide bores with long stem except auvio because i can't get them here.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2284#post-14333245


----------



## tancg

Have anyone tried klipsch r6 reference II against the Zhiyin Z5000? They cost almost the same, I'm curious if as a chifi, can Zhiyin Z5000 really win a good budget Klipsch earphone.. 

I am someone who likes detailed vocals with immersive bass.


----------



## chechu21

I'm searching chifi with the clear and detailed treble of the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro with more deep bass.
Is it possible?
PD: I have the bluetack in the Hybrids.


----------



## Danfish98

tancg said:


> Have anyone tried klipsch r6 reference II against the Zhiyin Z5000? They cost almost the same, I'm curious if as a chifi, can Zhiyin Z5000 really win a good budget Klipsch earphone..
> 
> I am someone who likes detailed vocals with immersive bass.



I've got the first Klipsch r6 reference and every KZ IEM I've tried blow it away for far less money. The Klipsch has decent bass but the mids and highs are extremely muddy.


----------



## snip3r77

chechu21 said:


> I'm searching chifi with the clear and detailed treble of the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro with more deep bass.
> Is it possible?
> PD: I have the bluetack in the Hybrids.


You can try the R brand listed at audio budget leaderboard


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 1, 2018)

chechu21 said:


> I'm searching chifi with the clear and detailed treble of the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro with more deep bass.
> Is it possible?
> PD: I have the bluetack in the Hybrids.


 I just got the Xiaomi Mi Pro 2 (QTEJ03JY) and it has better bass than the older models. They have graphene drivers


----------



## Zerohour88

HungryPanda said:


> I just got the Xiaomi Mi Pro 2 (QTEJ03JY) and it has better bass than the older models. They have graphene drivers



nice, I have a friend who's considering the KZ ZSA, and since its similarly priced, how would you say they match up in terms of SQ?


----------



## tancg

Thanks for sharing. 

I bought quite a few Chifi, but didnt have much good experience.

Tin Audio T2: The treble was average at best, vocals are not that detailed, im not expecting bass since it is a netural IEM.

Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD: Has good decent bass and slightly average vocals, worth its price, but I had quite a few IEM of that sound quality.

KZ ZS6: I actually like this a lot, very detailed vocals, great treble, nice immersive bass after slater mod. however, it was very uncomfortable and troublesome to wear.

Im a great lover of china products however, for the chifi, it makes me ponder, i could have saved the money for one good non chifi IEM.

Hence my dilemma, klipsch r6 reference or Zhiyin Z5000 




Danfish98 said:


> I've got the first Klipsch r6 reference and every KZ IEM I've tried blow it away for far less money. The Klipsch has decent bass but the mids and highs are extremely muddy.


----------



## SilverLodestar

tancg said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I bought quite a few Chifi, but didnt have much good experience.
> 
> ...


Average treble and non-detailed vocals on your T2? Are you sure they aren’t defective?


----------



## tancg

Im not so sure, im just very puzzled why everyone liked them so much. 

When listening to Jazz, the signature was very flat, very average clarity. 

Well it could be defective, but it was more than 6 months since I last bought them, I thought it would improve after burning, but it is still the same. Bought mine from an aliexpress seller who had the highest sales order.



SilverLodestar said:


> Average treble and non-detailed vocals on your T2? Are you sure they aren’t defective?


----------



## SilverLodestar

tancg said:


> Im not so sure, im just very puzzled why everyone liked them so much.
> 
> When listening to Jazz, the signature was very flat, very average clarity.
> 
> Well it could be defective, but it was more than 6 months since I last bought them, I thought it would improve after burning, but it is still the same. Bought mine from an aliexpress seller who had the highest sales order.


That’s really strange then, because the T2 easily have the best resolution and clairty out of all my IEMs, like the ATH-CKR100is and the Hifiman RE400. Jazz is also one of their better genres too.

What source are you using for them? And are you listening at very low volumes?


----------



## tancg

Im listening to flac on my LG v20, I doubt there is any problems as I had great performance on my old Klipsch S4 earphones.

Perhaps, it might be deflective, but oh well, it has become a dead weight. I doubt I will buy T2 again, thats why Im looking at Z5000 now. 



SilverLodestar said:


> That’s really strange then, because the T2 easily have the best resolution and clairty out of all my IEMs, like the ATH-CKR100is and the Hifiman RE400. Jazz is also one of their better genres too.
> 
> What source are you using for them? And are you listening at very low volumes?


----------



## nders

tancg said:


> Im listening to flac on my LG v20, I doubt there is any problems as I had great performance on my old Klipsch S4 earphones.
> 
> Perhaps, it might be deflective, but oh well, it has become a dead weight. I doubt I will buy T2 again, thats why Im looking at Z5000 now.



Had the chance to listen to a few of them, MEMT X5, multiple KZs, Kinera Seed, TRNv20, multiple Xiaomis, multiple soundmagics... my conclusion is quite close to yours. They are, maybe, decent or good at their price range, but definitely not as great as most reviews hyped it to be (50 usd rivals 200 usd western brands... or 15usd sounds as good as 100 usd senns....)

I'd say they are more like.... 15usd better than their 25usd western counterparts, IF they are not defective/stray away from their own standards.


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jul 2, 2018)

tancg said:


> Im listening to flac on my LG v20, I doubt there is any problems as I had great performance on my old Klipsch S4 earphones.
> 
> Perhaps, it might be deflective, but oh well, it has become a dead weight. I doubt I will buy T2 again, thats why Im looking at Z5000 now.


Hmm, obviously your source isn’t the problem. Who knows though, it may just not be your cup of tea. You’re probably more used to the S4’s sound signature, which I’ve had for years but never liked because I found their extremely recessed mids and treble made everything sound muddy. The T2 are almost the polar opposite (neutral/bright), so it’s understandable that they aren’t your favorite.

As for the Z5000, they’re definitely an upgrade from the S4, but they’re more similar than different if you don’t mod them. The Z5000 is a very warm and dark IEM that can go overboard on bass on a few occasions. I also think they severely lack details in mids/vocals, and the treble is really subdued without any mods.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

SilverLodestar said:


> Hmm, obviously your source isn’t the problem. Who knows though, it may just not be your cup of tea. You’re probably more used to the S4’s sound signature, which I’ve had for years but never liked because I found their extremely recessed mids and treble made everything sound muddy. The T2 are almost the polar opposite (neutral/bright), so it’s understandable that they aren’t your favorite.
> 
> As for the Z5000, they’re definitely an upgrade from the S4, but they’re more similar than different if you don’t mod them. The Z5000 is a very warm and dark IEM that can go overboard on bass on a few occasions. I also think they severely lack details in mids/vocals, and the treble is really subdued without any mods.


T2 (stock) with Sony A17, is not bass light at all. It has a mature tuning and very coherent sounding.
Sub-bass out of this combo is very addictive. Paired with M0, it loses some of its sub-bass but more than makes up for it with clarity and sound stage. Couldn't believe this thing has two DDs.


----------



## Zerohour88

tancg said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I bought quite a few Chifi, but didnt have much good experience.
> 
> ...



well, there's always the Massdrop Plus if you want a good non chifi IEM with great value. A friend likes it more than CA Lyra II and comparable to his Dita Answer.


----------



## smy1

How does the T2 compare to the zs10 and pinnacle p2?


----------



## tancg

Hmm.. I doubt so.. I actually like detailed clarity and immersive bass. 

But I find T2 doesnt have that clarity which is really weird. Perhaps it is deflective.

Wow, is that true that the Z5000 severely lack details in mids/vocals? If the Z5000 sacrifice vocals and details heavily for bass, then the Z5000 is not something I want.




SilverLodestar said:


> Hmm, obviously your source isn’t the problem. Who knows though, it may just not be your cup of tea. You’re probably more used to the S4’s sound signature, which I’ve had for years but never liked because I found their extremely recessed mids and treble made everything sound muddy. The T2 are almost the polar opposite (neutral/bright), so it’s understandable that they aren’t your favorite.
> 
> As for the Z5000, they’re definitely an upgrade from the S4, but they’re more similar than different if you don’t mod them. The Z5000 is a very warm and dark IEM that can go overboard on bass on a few occasions. I also think they severely lack details in mids/vocals, and the treble is really subdued without any mods.


----------



## HungryPanda

Zerohour88 said:


> nice, I have a friend who's considering the KZ ZSA, and since its similarly priced, how would you say they match up in terms of SQ?


 I find the KZ ZSA has a wider sound stage as it has more air but at the expense of the thick bass the Xioami Pro 2. The bass is fine on the KZ ZSA though. Both are good iems. It depends if one wants to were over ear or hanging down and if a mic is important as the Xioami has a decent one. I personally do not want a mic but this iem only comes with one


----------



## Zerohour88

HungryPanda said:


> I find the KZ ZSA has a wider sound stage as it has more air but at the expense of the thick bass the Xioami Pro 2. The bass is fine on the KZ ZSA though. Both are good iems. It depends if one wants to were over ear or hanging down and if a mic is important as the Xioami has a decent one. I personally do not want a mic but this iem only comes with one



Nice to hear, also told him the same regarding the mic thing (and removable cable is always nice even for cheap IEMs, so he can buy a mic cable later on if he needs it).


----------



## TJK81

chechu21 said:


> The spinfits are good for this iem?


For me... Spin fits are the greatest for ES4 (sorting 'em over my beloved spiral dots). Good seal (with L sized). Maybe its placebo, but i guess these tips slightly increase FR of the earphones. In increasing i mean they slightly expanding highest treble (somewhere around 13-15kHz) and even the depth in sub-bass. But its just my feelings.


----------



## Vivicector

Well, I have just received Hisenior B5+5 (https://en.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da233edj4ThiG) . I will write details when I will think it all over. But so far I love them. Sounds good across the whole range. Kinda close to perfection, I guess. But let me take some time to become objective again =).


----------



## cqtek

Lately I'm having problems with new IEMs that I'm buying, usually bring short nozzles and the sound I get is not very good. I have a very wide auditory canal and even with the fattest eartips they are shallow.
I have decided to make a simple brico which consists of cutting the inner channel of eartips that I do not use and then cutting it in two. So it becomes two rings. I place each ring (in green in the photo) in each channel of the IEM in order to avoid the deep insertion of the eartips in the channel. In addition, I place hybrid olives with plastic foam (red in the photo).


----------



## FastAndClean

Vivicector said:


> Well, I have just received Hisenior B5+5 (https://en.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da233edj4ThiG) . I will write details when I will think it all over. But so far I love them. Sounds good across the whole range. Kinda close to perfection, I guess. But let me take some time to become objective again =).


give them time, they will open up


----------



## FastAndClean

i told you all, i told youuuuuuuu


----------



## FastAndClean

they are on sale again - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...32799766077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f5Ua9v


----------



## Zerohour88

FastAndClean said:


> they are on sale again - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/His...32799766077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.f5Ua9v



Judging from their official taobao store, the B5+ is likely being phased out (no longer available there) for the newer 1+6 hybrid. Definitely a case of get it while stocks lasts. Although, technically, you can request the store to also make you the B5+ if you wished (since they specializes in CIEMs).


----------



## FastAndClean

Zerohour88 said:


> Judging from their official taobao store, the B5+ is likely being phased out (no longer available there) for the newer 1+6 hybrid. Definitely a case of get it while stocks lasts. Although, technically, you can request the store to also make you the B5+ if you wished (since they specializes in CIEMs).


they are making them for you, it takes around a week to build when you place an order


----------



## FastAndClean

i just got the Massdrop NuForce EDC3 and they are 100 dollars as well, the B5+ sound a lot more musical and organic, very lush sounding in ear but still very detailed, they are not for people who are into dry analytical sound, but if you like your sound musical and full bodied with big soundstage these are like a dark melted chocolate, sweet and delicious


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> i just got the Massdrop NuForce EDC3 and they are 100 dollars as well, the B5+ sound a lot more musical and organic, very lush sounding in ear but still very detailed, they are not for people who are into dry analytical sound, but if you like your sound musical and full bodied with big soundstage these are like a dark melted chocolate, sweet and delicious


Wish I had seen B5+ before IT01... but who knows, maybe I´ll order them someday as I would like to hear pure-BA IEM with coherent sound.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Wish I had seen B5+ before IT01... but who knows, maybe I´ll order them someday as I would like to hear pure-BA IEM with coherent sound.


i was searching a long time in aliexpress, the thing that got me was the knowles drivers, i wanted if is chi fi at least to be with good industry standard drivers, and the result was very nice


----------



## audionab

FastAndClean said:


> i was searching a long time in aliexpress, the thing that got me was the knowles drivers, i wanted if is chi fi at least to be with good industry standard drivers, and the result was very nice


all 10 BAs are knowles? 
10 knowles BA for 100$ is a steal lol


----------



## Slater

cqtek said:


> Lately I'm having problems with new IEMs that I'm buying, usually bring short nozzles and the sound I get is not very good. I have a very wide auditory canal and even with the fattest eartips they are shallow.
> I have decided to make a simple brico which consists of cutting the inner channel of eartips that I do not use and then cutting it in two. So it becomes two rings. I place each ring (in green in the photo) in each channel of the IEM in order to avoid the deep insertion of the eartips in the channel. In addition, I place hybrid olives with plastic foam (red in the photo).



Mechanical keyboard o rings also work too. They are made of silicone, available in different colors, and you can get a bag of 120-140pcs for under $1 shipped.

No need to cut down eartips, plus the o rings are a consistent size. I used to cut down eartips, and I found it difficult to make them all a consistent length (and each perfectly square). They would often have an angle on 1 side instead of being able to cut them perfectly parallel on both sides. The o rings take all the guesswork out.

They also make awesome chin sliders! So they are quite versatile


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Wish I had seen B5+ before IT01... but who knows, maybe I´ll order them someday as I would like to hear pure-BA IEM with coherent sound.



Don’t forget about Magaosi X3 and K5. Both excellent IEMs!


----------



## Slater (Jul 3, 2018)

Attention TinAudio T2 owners.

I have a PSA and also a sweet mod. So read the whole post for info on each.

*** PSA portion ***

I had a problem with 1 of my T2 today. 1 side went silent; or more accurately, I could just BARELY hear it with the volume cranked up all the way. I decided to look inside the nozzle to see if I could see any problem. What I saw under the nozzle mesh was an odd blue 'wax' (I say wax but I don't really know what it was). Whatever this material is, it was crumbly and waxy and totally clogging up the nozzle. I carefully cleaned out the chunks with a small drill bit and tweezers, and installed new stainless nozzle screens (4.7mm). Low and behold the IEM started working 100% again! I took the nozzle screen off the other side, and it had the same blue wax. I cleaned it out of that side too. I think what happened was this blue 'plug' of material must have loosened and fell on top of the driver, blocking all sound from the driver. Anyways, if this ever happens to you, just look under the nozzle screens and see if the blue goo is clogging up your T2 nozzle.
_
BTW, since the blue gunk crumbles apart, you'll want to shine a flashlight down into the nozzle to make sure you got all of the pieces of the blue gunk out._



Here's the nozzle BEFORE I reinstalled new 4.7mm nozzle screens:



*** Mod portion ***

So a cool side effect of cleaning out the above blue alien ear wax goo? The T2's missing sub bass was there all of the sudden! So whatever this blue gunk is, that's what's been filtering out all of the sub bass. So any of you who have been yearning for more sub bass, those waiting for the 'T2 Bass' version, or those that tried to get more bass by covering the front vent with micropore (only to find it bloated the sub bass), then cleaning out all of the blue goo is what you need to do! You'll just need to pick up some 4.7mm nozzle screens from Aliexpress, as the stock ones get mangled up in the process.


----------



## RolledOff

got any link on Aliexpress for this 4.7mm screen?
searched in AE for 4.7mm nozzle screens got no result

my T2 is ok with nice bass, but i may need to remove the blue goo in the future


Slater said:


> *** Mod portion ***
> 
> So a cool side effect of cleaning out the above blue alien ear wax goo? The T2's missing sub bass was there all of the sudden! So whatever this blue gunk is, that's what's been filtering out all of the sub bass. So any of you who have been yearning for more sub bass, those waiting for the 'T2 Bass' version, or those that tried to get more bass by covering the front vent with micropore (only to find it bloated the sub bass), then cleaning out all of the blue goo is what you need to do! You'll just need to pick up some 4.7mm nozzle screens from Aliexpress, as the stock ones get mangled up in the process.


----------



## Slater

RolledOff said:


> got any link on Aliexpress for this 4.7mm screen?
> searched in AE for 4.7mm nozzle screens got no result
> 
> my T2 is ok with nice bass, but i may need to remove the blue goo in the future



This is where I always buy my screens:

QTY 20 @ $0.15 each = https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...sh-3-8mm-4mm-4-2mm-4-7mm-5mm/32800734441.html
QTY 100 @ $0.07 each = https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dus...-Headphones-shell-steel-mesh/32288422871.html
You can order any mix you wish of different sizes. While the T2 uses 4.7mm, it's not a very commonly used size in my experience.

From what I have run into, the most common sizes are as follows (in order):

4.3mm
4mm
5mm
3.7mm
4.7mm
The screens come on a sheet, like stickers. They have the adhesive already applied. All you do is peel and stick them on (I use tweezers to get them into position on the nozzle, then gently press with a fingertip or soft pencil eraser to get the adhesive to stick evenly).


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Mechanical keyboard o rings also work too. They are made of silicone, available in different colors, and you can get a bag of 120-140pcs for under $1 shipped.
> 
> No need to cut down eartips, plus the o rings are a consistent size. I used to cut down eartips, and I found it difficult to make them all a consistent length (and each perfectly square). They would often have an angle on 1 side instead of being able to cut them perfectly parallel on both sides. The o rings take all the guesswork out.
> 
> They also make awesome chin sliders! So they are quite versatile



Mechanical Keyboard O rings? Link please...Thanks


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/110...yboard-Dampers-Keycap-O-Ring/32812900613.html


----------



## tripside

snip3r77 said:


> Had to swap to a Copper cable. It's all bliss now
> The (sub)-bass is out of this world.



can you recommend me an upgrade cable for it? the box says its 0.78 mm 2pin but there arent that many of them on aliexpress. 
will the KZ ZS5/ZS6 cables fit?


----------



## snip3r77

tripside said:


> can you recommend me an upgrade cable for it? the box says its 0.78 mm 2pin but there arent that many of them on aliexpress.
> will the KZ ZS5/ZS6 cables fit?


You can just buy the 0.78 and jam it in


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> You can just buy the 0.78 and jam it in



It might need some persuasion


----------



## mbwilson111

snip3r77 said:


> You can just buy the 0.78 and jam it in





Slater said:


> It might need some persuasion



...and then you might never be able to use a 0.75... or the 0.78 might be stuck in there forever.


----------



## nuno91

hi
my fidue a 73 just died .cable and remote) so..i decided to buy another IEM
which iem (chinese)?did you advise(more with remplaceble cable) less 100dollars?
i like the fidue sonor signature but i 'm lookin more for analytic iem with not much bass.
i mostly listen hard rock and metal ,electro music with ibasso dx50 and spinfit buds
it's very hard to chosse according the huge choice 
i notice the zhinin z5000 or the 1 more triple driver which have a good reviews it will be a good choice?

thanx from france


----------



## Wiljen

nuno91 said:


> hi
> my fidue a 73 just died .cable and remote) so..i decided to buy another IEM
> which iem (chinese)?did you advise(more with remplaceble cable) less 100dollars?
> i like the fidue sonor signature but i 'm lookin more for analytic iem with not much bass.
> ...



for me the best spend of $99 is the ibasso It01 or if you can find a Fiio F9 pro on sale it is a heckuva IEM too.
If you'd rather spend 1/2 as much the Tin Audio T2 is hard to  beat.


----------



## nuno91

Thanks for your Quick ansxer.
Which best Price fiability shop dis you advise for the ibasso?


----------



## monitoringsound70

Apologies if these have been posted before. 

Anyone know anything about these? 
They look rather nice especially in red. 
Also there is a seller doing these for a ridiculous price of £8.99 gbp  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07C5NBV3J/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_h2hpBbAXG0N8B?vs=1


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 4, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Apologies if these have been posted before.
> 
> Anyone know anything about these?
> They look rather nice especially in red.
> ...



Those are rebranded QKZ KD4.  You can get them on aliexpress for less than £8.

I almost accidently bought the Amazon ones on a lightning deal for £20 but then my husband showed me his KD4.

Actually this happened a couple of nights ago and I did order them while the deal was active... but then my husband said they looked familiar and went through his stash of QKZs and found them.  He has the red ones.  I cancelled my order.  I  have not listened to his... too busy enjoying my own stuffl  They do look nice.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...phone-HIFI-DJ-Monito-Running/32851053202.html

£7.73 using the mobile app

Edit:  even less from this link... £6.91 (with mobile app)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ear...t-Drive-In-Ear-Earphone-Bass/32856725061.html

Like I said, I have not personally listened to them.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Those are rebranded QKZ KD4.  You can get them on aliexpress for less than £8.
> 
> I almost accidently bought the Amazon ones on a lightning deal for £20 but then my husband showed me his KD4.
> 
> ...



Either way. Think I'll try them, especially for cheap. Come with a case too


----------



## loomisjohnson

Wiljen said:


> for me the best spend of $99 is the ibasso It01 or if you can find a Fiio F9 pro on sale it is a heckuva IEM too.
> If you'd rather spend 1/2 as much the Tin Audio T2 is hard to  beat.


the it01 is outstanding in its class, but i wouldn't describe it as analytical or bass-shy--the tin t2 or moni one would seem to be closer to his criteria


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Either way. Think I'll try them, especially for cheap. Come with a case too



I wonder if the Amazon one uses the QKZ case.  All QKZs come with a unique plastic case that no one else uses as far as I know.  I am not going to pay three times the price to find out though!


----------



## Slater (Jul 4, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Either way. Think I'll try them, especially for cheap. Come with a case too



Although I don’t own these, don’t get your hopes up too high. 99% sure QKZ and the Amazon ones are rebrands of the F910. It has a big letter “F” on the face.

Anyways, a few people have tried it over the years and supposedly it sucks.

I’m sure if you do a search you’ll find the posts.

*Update - found it

  *


----------



## GGfpc (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey, I'm looking for some earphones at around or under 20-25€. I need them fast, like a week and a half, so I can only order from amazon or this shop 

https://www.powerplanetonline.com/es  

(Has Awei and KZ earbuds)

I'm looking for something neutral. My current headphones are the Sony MDR-V6 and I love the sound. My previous earphones were the Moxpad X3 but the cable broke (and a replacement is as expensive as the earbuds). I didn't really like the sound as I felt the bass was overpowering the other frequencies.

Just for kicks I've been looking at BT earbuds as well, specifically the Awei 920BL which seem decent. But that's not a requirement

Thanks.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder if the Amazon one uses the QKZ case.  All QKZs come with a unique plastic case that no one else uses as far as I know.  I am not going to pay three times the price to find out though!



I'll let you know when I recieve them friday


----------



## monitoringsound70

Slater said:


> Although I don’t own these, don’t get your hopes up too high. 99% sure QKZ and the Amazon ones are rebrands of the F910. It has a big letter “F” on the face.
> 
> Anyways, a few people have tried it over the years and supposedly it sucks.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the info greatly  
Thanks very much. The ones I've seen are red. 

Just liked the colour tbh


----------



## audionab

after a week with kz es4 i have decided to sell them mainly because of fit ( half of the iem hangs out of my ears which is annoying 
so now i am looking for a iem under 30$ with less v shape and more of a balanced neutral signature better than of es4
i won't consider tinaudio t2 because it is 50$ and too neutral for me
i would like my iems to be mid centric

in short signature in which bass is totally non-dominant


----------



## Slater

monitoringsound70 said:


> Appreciate the info greatly
> Thanks very much. The ones I've seen are red.
> 
> Just liked the colour tbh



Sure no problem. Nothing wrong with buying an IEM based on how it looks.

But yeah, they just switched up the shell body and face plate color. It’s obviously still made by the same company, and will sound the same as the “F” ones.

Be sure to let us know how you like them!


----------



## davidcotton

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/110...yboard-Dampers-Keycap-O-Ring/32812900613.html



Would something like that stop tips sliding off the nozzles?  I'm thinking along the lines of westone and their star tips etc.


----------



## Slater

davidcotton said:


> Would something like that stop tips sliding off the nozzles?  I'm thinking along the lines of westone and their star tips etc.



No, won’t help with that. A drop or 2 of hairspray is how you solve that problem.


----------



## KalevE

Got my KZ ED16 + TRN Bluetooth module + foam tips today and oh boy, oh boy - I am a happy listner! Didn't expect such nice audio from so cheap IEMs. I'd say I like them more than my Audio Technica M50's!

Bluetooth module paired with iPhone 7 Plus nicely too. On my fifth hour of listening to music straight out the box and no connection issues thus far.


----------



## GGfpc

anyone?



GGfpc said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some earphones at around or under 20-25€. I need them fast, like a week and a half, so I can only order from amazon or this shop
> 
> https://www.powerplanetonline.com/es
> 
> ...


----------



## nuno91 (Jul 4, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the it01 is outstanding in its class, but i wouldn't describe it as analytical or bass-shy--the tin t2 or moni one would seem to be closer to his criteria



the tin audio t2 could reach the quality of my fidue??
and what did you think of 1 more triplke driver in my case?

thx


----------



## mbwilson111

GGfpc said:


> anyone?



Maybe this one

https://www.amazon.es/Auriculares-I...8&qid=1530740708&sr=8-1&keywords=iaxsee+sd-08


----------



## GGfpc (Jul 4, 2018)

You find those better than the KZ offerings?

I read a review here that said the bass was muddy. Do you feel that's accurate?



mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/Auriculares-I...8&qid=1530740708&sr=8-1&keywords=iaxsee+sd-08


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 4, 2018)

GGfpc said:


> You find those better than the KZ offerings?
> 
> I read a review here that said the bass was muddy. Do you feel that's accurate?



With the wrong tips it can be.  I use KS starlines on mine.

Here is another idea that is on Amazon... I do not have them yet... mine are coming but will have a mod to control the base... tape over some vents...  @Slater has described this mod.

https://www.amazon.es/dp/B01MUYE3IX...&pd_rd_r=2dfb1ae7-7fd6-11e8-928c-2fe02411c6bd

You said you were in a hurry so I did not think you would want to order from aliexpress which is where all of my KZs come from.  I would definitely recommend the KZ ED16 if you can get it and if you like iems that have the cable over the ear... it comes with a horrible rubbery cable though.  I changed mine to a spare cable that I had for my ZS6

KZs are usually a lot less expensive from aliexpress than they are from Amazon.  Probably everything is

Anyway the right tips change the sound a lot.  If you don't get a seal, it will seem like there is no bass and everything sounds tinny.  If the tips are fitting in a way that closes off the sound too much then it becomes muddy.


----------



## monitoringsound70

Slater said:


> Sure no problem. Nothing wrong with buying an IEM based on how it looks.
> 
> But yeah, they just switched up the shell body and face plate color. It’s obviously still made by the same company, and will sound the same as the “F” ones.
> 
> Be sure to let us know how you like them!



Will do. 
And thanks again.


----------



## GGfpc

I can get all of these KDs shipped in 2 days on this website, which is why I asked. Also because of the bluetooth attachement.

https://www.powerplanetonline.com/f...g=452&filterCustomTag=306&filterCustomTag=401

It doesn't have the ED16, but it has the ED9 and 12.

I'll look at more reviews.

Thanks a lot 



mbwilson111 said:


> With the wrong tips it can be.  I use KS starlines on mine.
> 
> Here is another idea that is on Amazon... I do not have them yet... mine are coming but will have a mod to control the base... tape over some vents...  @Slater has described this mod.
> 
> ...


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 4, 2018)

GGfpc said:


> I can get all of these KDs shipped in 2 days on this website, which is why I asked. Also because of the bluetooth attachement.
> 
> https://www.powerplanetonline.com/fones-b-pt?perPage=40&view=1&orderBy=priority,name&orderByDirection=ASC&brandsList=1381&filterCustomTag=453&filterCustomTag=454&filterCustomTag=369&filterCustomTag=459&filterCustomTag=367&filterCustomTag=366&filterCustomTag=339&filterCustomTag=336&filterCustomTag=426&filterCustomTag=443&filterCustomTag=452&filterCustomTag=306&filterCustomTag=401
> 
> ...



ED9 is a great choice!  Just get it!  You can have more or less bass depending on which nozzle you put on it and it is very comfortable.

No removable cable though... do you need it to be removable?


----------



## GGfpc

mbwilson111 said:


> ED9 is a great choice!  Just get it!  You can have more or less bass depending on which nozzle you put on it and it is very comfortable.
> 
> No removable cable though... do you need it to be removable?



Nah, it's fine. I like the idea of it, but cables are strangely expensive.

Thanks for the help! I'll buy the ED9


----------



## mbwilson111

GGfpc said:


> Nah, it's fine. I like the idea of it, but cables are strangely expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll buy the ED9



There will two two nozzle choices.  I think the brighter shiny one has more bass and the duller one has less bass... a more balanced signature.  That is the one I use.  Someone will correct me if I am wrong


----------



## GrassFed

Someone was looking for an IEM with strong bass, thick mid, and relaxed treble. Well, my new toy Letv Reverse might be just that. I was curious of the big 13mm driver, and it did not disappoint. Warm and smooth. Great clarity and separation if you give it enough power. A bit flat at lower volume.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DB76LGG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Spoiler: large image



https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71ql3HSp-eL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## eggnogg

Fiio f1 clearance sale only $3.99
https://amzn.to/2NtjQl1


----------



## Emelya

GGfpc said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some earphones at around or under 20-25€. I need them fast, like a week and a half, so I can only order from amazon ....


Try the Estron-Timmkoo C631 triples, the advanced version of popular C630 (J20, CI880, UPC630, etc). C631 is extremely cheap on Amazon now. The wholesale price on AliBaba is 30 USD.
https://www.amazon.com/balanced-armature-microphone-headphones-compatible/dp/B073F866FK/


----------



## tripside

snip3r77 said:


> You can just buy the 0.78 and jam it in



R earphones have a .78mm jack. What i meant was that 0.75mm cables are lot more prevalent compared to .78mm. So I wondering if I could use any of KZ (.75mm) cables without them falling out. 



mbwilson111 said:


> ...and then you might never be able to use a 0.75... or the 0.78 might be stuck in there forever.



I wish KZ hadn’t gone ahead with its own proprietary jack and followed the .78mm standard.

Edit : fixed multi quotes.


----------



## snip3r77

tripside said:


> R earphones have a .78mm jack. What i meant was that 0.75mm cables are lot more prevalent compared to .78mm. So I wondering if I could use any of KZ (.75mm) cables without them falling out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R is 0.75. Really


----------



## tripside

snip3r77 said:


> R is 0.75. Really


That’s strange. The cardbox and their website say its .78mm


----------



## snip3r77

tripside said:


> That’s strange. The cardbox and their website say its .78mm



Audiobudget states it's 0.75mm. Since the casing is the same as KZS5/6 probably it's 0.75mm


----------



## Dexter22

Anyone tried the urban fun hifi Bluetooth version?


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jul 5, 2018)

nuno91 said:


> the tin audio t2 could reach the quality of my fidue??
> and what did you think of 1 more triplke driver in my case?
> 
> thx


the t2 is more balanced/revealing and less bassy than the a73, which is bigger and more expansive sounding (also much pricier)--it's purely a matter of your preferred signature. i haven't heard the 1more triple, tho i have heard the xiaomi hybrids (which are related) and feel there are better options


----------



## Vivicector

I am biased, but Hisenior B5+5 are absolutely amazing. It's warm or neutral, hard to tell. Bass is there,  but not much. Great sound, check it.


----------



## kp1821

Dexter22 said:


> Anyone tried the urban fun hifi Bluetooth version?


Tried them for a while found them a bit bassy for my liking and gifted them to my brother. They are not aptx by the way so personally i find them a bit expensive. Bought an mmcx aptx cable instead to use with my T2.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 5, 2018)

Does anyone know if the FiiO F5 is a Rebranded version of Dunu Titan 5?

Also How does the T2 Compared to the F5 / Titan 5 & IT01?

Thanks


----------



## loomisjohnson (Jul 5, 2018)

MidNighTempest said:


> Does anyone know if the FiiO F5 is a Rebranded version of Dunu Titan 5?
> 
> Also How does the T2 Compared to the F5 / Titan 5 & IT01?
> 
> Thanks


according to headphonelist the f5 is an original fiio design, with some input by dunu. i haven't heard the f5 but do have the t2 and it01, which are completely different animals--the t2 is balanced and very accurate, while the it01 is much bigger sounding and bassier, with thicker note texture and less microdetail.


----------



## Wiljen

MidNighTempest said:


> Does anyone know if the FiiO F5 is a Rebranded version of Dunu Titan 5?
> 
> Also How does the T2 Compared to the F5 / Titan 5 & IT01?
> 
> Thanks



The early Fiio headphones were all joint efforts with Dunu so very likely a Titan with a slightly different tuning to some of them.


----------



## audionab

https://m.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_1630517.html?lkid=13578258

TFZ Series 2 

did anyone order it?


----------



## NeonHD

Lo and behold, my I-INTO i8 arrived today 








The cable came perfectly coiled up:







A nice velour pouch was also included:







*My quick first impressions:* 

On first listen they have this really smooth L-shaped sound signature. Highs are actually way more blanketed than I was expecting. Bass is an absolute monster on these, reaching into sweet basshead territory without ever leaking into the mids. And speaking of the mids, they sound surprisingly lush and full throughout the entire middle frequency spectrum (500Hz-4Khz); they aren't recessed by any means, but they aren't really emphasized either, leaving you with a juicy, full-bodied, smooth and harmonious medley of mid frequencies. Soundstage is quite impressive as well, with clear 3D representations of sound that pop out of your head. I believe that detail retrieval is what makes the i8 really stand out from cheaper basshead IEMs (e.g. Rock Zircon, Plextone 41M) as they reveal a substantial amount of details. Overall it's well worth the $20 price that I paid for. I'd recommend these for anyone that is a basshead and is looking for the perfect basshead sound signature without sacrificing mids or highs or details.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Top 3 or 5 IEM for under $120?

Base on a few post I've read the Choices are IT01, T2?

How Does the PX compared to P1 in term of Sound, would that be one of the Top choices?

Thanks.


----------



## nuno91

loomisjohnson said:


> the t2 is more balanced/revealing and less bassy than the a73, which is bigger and more expansive sounding (also much pricier)--it's purely a matter of your preferred signature. i haven't heard the 1more triple, tho i have heard the xiaomi hybrids (which are related) and feel there are better options



thanx it's very usefull for me
when you talk about xiaomi hybrid ,you meant HD pro isn't it?


----------



## Slater

nuno91 said:


> thanx it's very usefull for me
> when you talk about xiaomi hybrid ,you meant HD pro isn't it?



Good point - there's actually 3 Xiaomi hybrid IEMs now


----------



## nuno91

Vivicector said:


> I am biased, but Hisenior B5+5 are absolutely amazing. It's warm or neutral, hard to tell. Bass is there,  but not much. Great sound, check it.



thanx but the hisenior b5+ with cable is much expensive a lot


----------



## FastAndClean (Jul 5, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> I am biased, but Hisenior B5+5 are absolutely amazing. It's warm or neutral, hard to tell. Bass is there,  but not much. Great sound, check it.


they are warm but clean at the same time, the drivers are fast but they have bump in the upper bass/lower mids area, that with the gentle treble and upper mids makes them lush and creamy sounding, true joy with vocals and real instruments, the tone is dense, quick and clean , very rare ting
also they have big soundstage and black background, the imaging is very good, they hold very high level of value at the 100$ price in this moment
it is no surprise that all of the owners gave them perfect 5 stars rating


----------



## NeonHD

Also guys check out this pretty cool unboxing video I made for the I-INTO i8



Think I did a great job on it


----------



## Vivicector

nuno91 said:


> thanx but the hisenior b5+ with cable is much expensive a lot


They are supplied with cable AFAIK. Standard one is really good. You have to pay more if you wish customisation + better cable.


----------



## nuno91

Vivicector said:


> They are supplied with cable AFAIK. Standard one is really good. You have to pay more if you wish customisation + better cable.



Thanks for all this precusion 
Do you have a link tout but it at the best price with détachable câble please?
IS it possible to add à Mic câble un futur?


----------



## Nabillion_786

Hi, need some quick help between ostry kc09 and fh1. Preferred signature is a lot of bass with especially meaty, thick midrange that has good vocals. And not too darkened sound and definitely not harsh either. Any help anyone?


----------



## Vivicector

nuno91 said:


> Thanks for all this precusion
> Do you have a link tout but it at the best price with détachable câble please?
> IS it possible to add à Mic câble un futur?


https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.587933edCqD2Ks

This is the only link I know, to a manufacturer's shop. Just choose black or transparent, see the photos, where cable, eartips, and case are listed as "free gifts". A usual chineese sale, that goes on like this forever.


----------



## Dustry

NeonHD said:


> Lo and behold, my I-INTO i8 arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have been listening to these over the last week or two and still in love with them. I wouldn't call the bass basshead level - it is very deep and very high quality, but not loud (which for me is win win all the way). And yes, no bleeding into mids at all (because focus more on sub-bass than mid-bass). Highs are very detailed but no sign of harshness at all. So sound-wise these, they easily enter my Top 3 IEMs, the only downside is ergonomics (and design... kind of ugly isn't it). Ergonomics are not terrible, when using M eartips from Rock Zircon I get above average seal and no discomfort, but they are not the best in this respect, that's all I am saying.


----------



## tripside

Just came across this - 
TRN V80 2BA+2DD Hybrid

http://s.aliexpress.com/e6Fn2qeq


----------



## B9Scrambler

tripside said:


> Just came across this -
> TRN V80 2BA+2DD Hybrid
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/e6Fn2qeq



Saw those earlier today on Facebook. Nice Dunu Falcon-C ripoff


----------



## FastAndClean

chi fi strikes again


----------



## RolledOff

after the TRN v60 disaster, I think I better wait for people impressions first


----------



## HerrXRDS

I hope they aren't using the same configuration as the V10, although it looks like it. I can already hear the piercing highs in my ears.


----------



## Zlivan

They are supposedly tuned differently. There's a bunch of FR comparisons with various KZs and TRNs on facebook and judging by that, they should be less piercing than V10 or ZS6 and alike.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 6, 2018)

tripside said:


> Just came across this -
> TRN V80 2BA+2DD Hybrid
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/e6Fn2qeq



finally, I thought they skipped this design to avoid ripping off Dunu, lol, since they last called this the V30.

TRN has been 1 out of 3, so I'd wait for reviews too, or even the possible revision if they screw up the first batch. Or you could buy from a TRN-approved dealer, I guess, if you want the possibility of another replacement like the V60.

lol, I've just noticed the disclaimer below the FR graph.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> * they are warm but clean at the same time, the drivers are fast but they have bump in the upper bass/lower mids area, that with the gentle treble and upper mids makes them lush and creamy sounding, true joy with vocals and real instruments, the tone is dense, quick and clean* , very rare ting
> also they have *big soundstage and black background, the imaging is very good*, they hold very high level of value at the 100$ price in this moment
> it is no surprise that all of the owners gave them perfect 5 stars rating


Oh... dammit... please... stop it! I need money for other things -.-


----------



## groucho69

CoiL said:


> Oh... dammit... please... stop it! I need money for other things -.-



Name one.


----------



## NeonHD

Dustry said:


> Nice! I have been listening to these over the last week or two and still in love with them. I wouldn't call the bass basshead level - it is very deep and very high quality, but not loud (which for me is win win all the way). And yes, no bleeding into mids at all (because focus more on sub-bass than mid-bass). Highs are very detailed but no sign of harshness at all. So sound-wise these, they easily enter my Top 3 IEMs, the only downside is ergonomics (and design... kind of ugly isn't it). Ergonomics are not terrible, when using M eartips from Rock Zircon I get above average seal and no discomfort, but they are not the best in this respect, that's all I am saying.



I find that they're more comfortable and less awkward when wearing the cable over the ear, but the ergonomics do make it difficult for sleeping and such.


----------



## nuno91

Vivicector said:


> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.587933edCqD2Ks
> 
> This is the only link I know, to a manufacturer's shop. Just choose black or transparent, see the photos, where cable, eartips, and case are listed as "free gifts". A usual chineese sale, that goes on like this forever.




is the same?
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Hise...-9937-6dd6b53c6694,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0

at this price is deliver with the handmade cable??


----------



## Slater

RolledOff said:


> after the TRN v60 disaster, I think I better wait for people impressions first



+200



Zlivan said:


> They are supposedly tuned differently. There's a bunch of FR comparisons with various KZs and TRNs on facebook and judging by that, they should be less piercing than V10 or ZS6 and alike.



Hopefully they dont dip this one in a vat of glue lol


----------



## HungryPanda

nuno91 said:


> is the same?
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Hisenior-B5-5-10BAs-Universal-Fit-Balanced-Armature-In-Ear-Monitor-IEM-Noise-Cancelling-Custom-Earphone/32799766077.html?spm=a2g0w.10010108.100007.1.50f56426fI7Xfk&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=339e40e9-bf18-48ce-9937-6dd6b53c6694&_t=pvid:339e40e9-bf18-48ce-9937-6dd6b53c6694,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0
> 
> at this price is deliver with the handmade cable??


 that is the very one I bought


----------



## nuno91 (Jul 6, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> that is the very one I bought



thanx and you are happy with? what IEM did you already own to compare? i have had in the past vsonics gr07 bass edition very good iem and the last: fidue a73
for the moment the best eartips which fit well for me is the spinfit


----------



## Slater

nuno91 said:


> thanx and you are happy with? what IEM did you already own to compare? i have had in the past vsonics gr07 bass edition very good iem and the last: fidue a73
> for the moment the best eartips which fit well for me is the spinfit



Yup, GR07 BE is nice


----------



## nuno91

Slater said:


> Yup, GR07 BE is nice



but very weak quality cable i bought 2 and say stop!
is the reason why now my next iem will be with detachable cable


----------



## Slater

nuno91 said:


> but very weak quality cable i bought 2 and say stop!
> is the reason why now my next iem will be with detachable cable



Yeah, the build quality of Vsonic is crap. Even if you get a removable cable design (such as VSD3S), the divers often inexplicably die after a year.

I think they put a 12 month self-destruct switch inside all of their IEMs lol

My GR07 are long dead. I am babying my VSD5S. Once they die too, I’m definitely done with VSonic.


----------



## nuno91

Slater said:


> Yeah, the build quality of Vsonic is crap. Even if you get a removable cable design (such as VSD3S), the divers often inexplicably die after a year.
> 
> I think they put a 12 month self-destruct switch inside all of their IEMs lol
> 
> My GR07 are long dead. I am babying my VSD5S. Once they die too, I’m definitely done with VSonic.



is very hard to find very quality cable mine broke always on jack .
my fidue survive but else i fix the bad contact by soldering (is very hard cause is very thin wire) and change for angle jack the sound is not the same that before so i'm fed up with cable !
is the reason why i want a detachable cable..to chnage if it breaks


----------



## B9Scrambler

One more for the weekend. My impressions for the longest time were terrible, hence having it on hand for around 6 months before getting to the review. Then I figured out how to wear them which took me longer than I'd like to admit... But yeah, the R8 is pretty awesome and still worth the money despite being an aged product.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## MDH12AX7 (Jul 6, 2018)

nuno91 said:


> is very hard to find very quality cable mine broke always on jack .
> my fidue survive but else i fix the bad contact by soldering (is very hard cause is very thin wire) and c
> hange F i9or angle jack the sound is not the same that before so i'm fed up with cable !
> is the reason why i want a detachable cable..to chnage if it breaks


My son used to be very hard on IEM's, having the cable fail at the input jack. I finally bought some heat shrink tubing e and reinforced all his new ones before I gave them to him. The tricky part was finding tubing big enough to go over the jack but small enough that is shrank to a snug fit on the cable. If you can find 4:1 or at least 3:1 ratio and a decent heat gun it works well. Just be careful not to apply too much heat or the solder can melt inside the plug. I don't have any IEM's left that I modded, but here is a shot of an old iPad cable I used heat shrink on years ago.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Something similar to this....


----------



## HungryPanda

Sugru is better


----------



## nuno91

MDH12AX7 said:


> My son used to be very hard on IEM's, having the cable fail at the input jack. I finally bought some heat shrink tubing e and reinforced all his new ones before I gave them to him. The tricky part was finding tubing big enough to go over the jack but small enough that is shrank to a snug fit on the cable. If you can find 4:1 or at least 3:1 ratio and a decent heat gun it works well. Just be careful not to apply too much heat or the solder can melt inside the plug. I don't have any IEM's left that I modded, but here is a shot of an old iPad cable I used heat shrink on years ago.



thanx but in my case i want to chnage my iem


----------



## Slater (Jul 6, 2018)

MDH12AX7 said:


> My son used to be very hard on IEM's, having the cable fail at the input jack. I finally bought some heat shrink tubing e and reinforced all his new ones before I gave them to him. The tricky part was finding tubing big enough to go over the jack but small enough that is shrank to a snug fit on the cable. If you can find 4:1 or at least 3:1 ratio and a decent heat gun it works well. Just be careful not to apply too much heat or the solder can melt inside the plug. I don't have any IEM's left that I modded, but here is a shot of an old iPad cable I used heat shrink on years ago.



Ah, the joys of kids and electronics.

For my daughter, I just buy charger and aux cables (and even IEMs and USB power bricks) in bulk. It’s not even worth me reinforcing or resoldering a new 3.5mm end on an aux cable that cost me less than $1. Same with phone charging cables. Or USB charging bricks that get “lost” at sleepovers. I just keep a bag of 10+ of everything, so when I get the “_Daaad, this cable isn’t charging my phone anymore_” or “_I think I lost X or Y and need a new one_”, I just reach into my magical ‘electronics headache relief bag’ and pull out a new one.

Thank gosh for Gearbest and Aliexpress! Whenever I see a great deal on lightning cables or something, I just order some to replenish my stock.


----------



## Zerohour88

Zlivan said:


> They are supposedly tuned differently. There's a bunch of FR comparisons with various KZs and TRNs on facebook and judging by that, they should be less piercing than V10 or ZS6 and alike.



You mean on the audiobudget FB page? if basing on the FR comparisons, seems like a mellower ZS6. But people have measured the recent R IEM and also ED16, saying they're very similar, so I dunno.


----------



## CoiL

groucho69 said:


> Name one.


House restoration... child goods... I`m a family man ;D


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> House restoration... child goods... I`m a family man ;D



Don’t forget about food. And beer lol


----------



## rendyG (Jul 7, 2018)

Yesterday I finally had a chance to try friend´s IT01, Haydn, ZS10 and compare it to my current favourite Evos Palais (60€). _Ye I know they are not chinese, but hopefully you won´t be mad at me _
For me, Evos still on top, Haydn is close behind, it is missing the delicate treble (can also be seen in graph). I´m not saying they are worse, I didn´t really have time to compare them much.

I love the looks of IT01 and its cable, but unfortunately I have trouble fitting these, so I can´t say much. They have more bass than Evos, but that depends on how you tune bass on Evos, I have it touch above neutral for traveling.
IT01 kicks more, but it has some kind of plasticky sound in lower treble and lacks that sweet treble extension of Evos - this may be just due to me not getting a good fit, who knows, because they measure similarly.
On measurements treble seems similar, but trust me that Evos treble is on another level, tonally closer to ER4SR, it is so airy, extended and yet smooth, strips of transpore over the nozzle must be doing some magic 
ZS10 can´t touch these imho, I´m not fan of KZ sound anymore.. And they are so big I can´t fit them comfortably either.

I took a fast measurements on my phone if anyone is interested, measured using a cheap uncalibrated mic and same foam tips on all iems.* Ignore the differences in bass under 100Hz this time.*

Evos Palais (modded) - this was taken later at home so it looks much nicer.


Ibasso IT01 (forget the bass bump here, it isn´t that huge actually)


KZ ZS10


Whizzer A15 Pro - Haydn (forget that nasty bass bumb)


I may take more precise measurements on my PC in the future..


----------



## groucho69

CoiL said:


> House restoration... child goods... I`m a family man ;D





CoiL said:


> Oh... dammit... please... stop it! I need money for other things -.-



Name one.

Hey I said 1. And how am I supposed to win the argument if you bring logic into it? Oh I know, FAKE NEWS!


----------



## CoiL

rendyG said:


> ...take more precise measurements on my PC in the future..


Please do that!


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I'm actually listening to Betron BS-10 right now and am amazed by the sound for the price. £7.99 on amazon.co.uk right now



I received mine today. Got them from US Amazon. Amazing for $10.99!

Is this a fluke in the Betron lineup? Or are all Betrons this good?


----------



## nuno91

rendyG said:


> Yesterday I finally had a chance to try friend´s IT01, Haydn, ZS10 and compare it to my current favourite Evos Palais (60€). _Ye I know they are not chinese, but hopefully you won´t be mad at me _
> For me, Evos still on top, Haydn is close behind, it is missing the delicate treble (can also be seen in graph). I´m not saying they are worse, I didn´t really have time to compare them much.
> 
> I love the looks of IT01 and its cable, but unfortunately I have trouble fitting these, so I can´t say much. They have more bass than Evos, but that depends on how you tune bass on Evos, I have it touch above neutral for traveling.
> ...


  euh the evos palais is muche 160 euros than 60 ? where did you get it for this price?

ty


----------



## HungryPanda

The Betron BS-10 is so good I bought a back up pair in black, my original ones are white


----------



## rendyG

nuno91 said:


> euh the evos palais is muche 160 euros than 60 ? where did you get it for this price?
> 
> ty


on amazon.de or amazon.it
they are some discounts from time to time.. worth the wait imho


----------



## nuno91

rendyG said:


> on amazon.de or amazon.it
> they are some discounts from time to time.. worth the wait imho



what did you mean by modded about the evos?
the choice is huge and i need to replace my fidue a73 if possible with best clarity and analytic sound did you think the s10 could fit for 50 euros ?


----------



## rendyG

relatively easy mod (thanks to james444) just poke the vent to reduce bass and put transpore tape strips over nozzle to tame treble peaks..If you decide to buy them, just PM me, I can give you some tips


----------



## stryed

MDH12AX7 said:


> My son used to be very hard on IEM's, having the cable fail at the input jack. I finally bought some heat shrink tubing e and reinforced all his new ones before I gave them to him. The tricky part was finding tubing big enough to go over the jack but small enough that is shrank to a snug fit on the cable. If you can find 4:1 or at least 3:1 ratio and a decent heat gun it works well. Just be careful not to apply too much heat or the solder can melt inside the plug. I don't have any IEM's left that I modded, but here is a shot of an old iPad cable I used heat shrink on years ago.



SUGRU is perfect for fixing or reinforcing cables like that. Cheap and versatile thing


----------



## nuno91

rendyG said:


> relatively easy mod (thanks to james444) just poke the vent to reduce bass and put transpore tape strips over nozzle to tame treble peaks..If you decide to buy them, just PM me, I can give you some tips



thanx for the moment i don't have make my choice the chinese iem is "welcome to the jungle" AKA GnR lol 
mbe the hisenior b5  but i don"t find any test or reviews


----------



## thejoker13

I picked up the cheap KZ ed16 (zs7) from Amazon and am pretty pleased. I haven't bought anything for awhile and also was looking to replace my daughter's Tennmak Pros, so it was a win, win, haha. Those of you who are familiar with me, know that I have a pretty negative opinion of the KZ brand in general. I have owned the ed9, zs3, both colors of the ZST, and the zs5 and zs6. I have sold or gifted all but the ed9's and I had pretty much given up on the brand. Though I did have some very negative experiences in the past that have swayed my view, I do believe that I need to give credit where credit is due. 
I feel these ed16 are the best model that I've heard yet from KZ. They have a fun and musical sound, with nice deep, yet punchy bass, with good details in the mids, as well as a nice, clear and airy treble. Also, they're very comfortable to wear. I can recommend them to anyone and everyone. They were definitely 20 bucks well spent and I hope they last a long time for my daughter. I'm actually considering buying another pair, just in case something happens to her pair.


----------



## nuno91

HungryPanda said:


> The Betron BS-10 is so good I bought a back up pair in black, my original ones are white



i can't remember but you have the hisenior isnt it ?
i think to make my choice between the ibasso it01(i have a dx50) or hisenior b5 i hope not to make a misstake ..for me 100 euros is a lot of money

ibasso for me is a quality guarantee and i don"t find any review of the hisenior b5


----------



## HerrXRDS

Slater said:


> Yeah, the build quality of Vsonic is crap. Even if you get a removable cable design (such as VSD3S), the divers often inexplicably die after a year.
> 
> I think they put a 12 month self-destruct switch inside all of their IEMs lol
> 
> My GR07 are long dead. I am babying my VSD5S. Once they die too, I’m definitely done with VSonic.



They do put a self destruct switch inside their IEMs. My last pair of VSD5S crumbled to pieces at around the 3 year mark. This was a spare pair kept mostly in storage, normal temperature and humidity. Took it out when I run out of Vsonics and the case simply split open, when I was planning how to glue it back, the friking magnet fall off the driver so the driver was now split in half,  the glue degraded to the point it was crumbling to pieces. I've bought so many Vsonics over the years I'm ashamed to admit it, I have other older IEMs that are still working, none of the Vsonics are functional. Last month my final pair, a VSD3S New gave up after maybe 2 months of total use in a year. It's a shame cause Vsonic has one of my favorite sound signatures but I could've gotten a nice CIEM with how much I've spend on them.


----------



## RolledOff

There are rumors that KZ has stopped ED16 production due to poor sales in chinese market
time to get myself another one too


thejoker13 said:


> I
> I'm actually considering buying another pair, just in case something happens to her pair.


----------



## HungryPanda

nuno91 said:


> thanx for the moment i don't have make my choice the chinese iem is "welcome to the jungle" AKA GnR lol
> mbe the hisenior b5  but i don"t find any test or reviews


 I don't have the iBasso but the HiSenior B5+ is more neutral I believe as it is all BA, I really like them and they are very well made. Tip choice is quite critical to get the best out of them


----------



## nuno91

HungryPanda said:


> I don't have the iBasso but the HiSenior B5+ is more neutral I believe as it is all BA, I really like them and they are very well made. Tip choice is quite critical to get the best out of them


have you compare with much expensive iem?
The spin fit could be à good choice ?


----------



## HungryPanda

I like shallow wide bore tips on mine, I do have quite a few good iems, my list can be seen if you click on my signature


----------



## thejoker13

RolledOff said:


> There are rumors that KZ has stopped ED16 production due to poor sales in chinese market
> time to get myself another one too


Really? That sucks if true, but thanks for the heads up. I'll see if I can dig up anymore information.


----------



## HungryPanda

nuno91 said:


> have you compare with much expensive iem?
> The spin fit could be à good choice ?


 The other earphone that is around the same price I like is the Toneking TK2, easier fit and beautiful sound

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ade-Monitoring-Earphone-With/32843368355.html


----------



## GGfpc (Jul 7, 2018)

My KZ ED9 arrived yesterday, and I'm incredibly surprised. The bassy nozzle is super fun, but I prefer the more neutral one. Bass is punchy, mids are clear and treble isn't sibilant. That's all I know as far as sound 

Something I've noticed, and i'm not sure if it's possible, but I think the bass nozzle has a larger soundstage. Could that be?

Thank you for the recomendation.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on alpha Delta D6 is live now! 

I think they're one lovely pair of IEMs and I think people should really consider them, especially if they like an airy sound or a large soundstage  

They are also 95 USD on most sites, so not quite 100 USD  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/alpha-delta-d6-light-airy-snappy.html


----------



## zazaboy

@HungryPanda can you describe the soundsignature of toneking tk2?


----------



## HungryPanda

Very Neutral as all BA, 5 on each side but certainly not sub $100


----------



## Slater

GGfpc said:


> My KZ ED9 arrived yesterday, and I'm incredibly surprised. The bassy nozzle is super fun, but I prefer the more neutral one. Bass is punchy, mids are clear and treble isn't sibilant. That's all I know as far as sound
> 
> Something I've noticed, and i'm not sure if it's possible, but I think the bass nozzle has a larger soundstage. Could that be?
> 
> Thank you for the recomendation.



Out of curiosity, what color is your ED9?

Do you know if you received v1 or v2?


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> I just prefer Z5000 sound over North Forest, The highs are just more natural sounding on the Z5000



When I was ordering something else from NiceHCK today, I went ahead and added the Z5000 to my cart.
Looking forward to hearing how they compare to my NiceHCK W1 earphones.


----------



## Waqar

HungryPanda said:


> The other earphone that is around the same price I like is the Toneking TK2, easier fit and beautiful sound
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ade-Monitoring-Earphone-With/32843368355.html



I am looking at both the  HiSenior B5+ and these, can you please give a quick comparision of both of these on sound sig. And comfort etc. please,


----------



## HungryPanda

I find the Toneking TK2 more comfortable, sound is quite similar on both, TK2 highs are more extended. Bass is light on both, present but not powerful. Mids are great on both.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

tripside said:


> Just came across this -
> TRN V80 2BA+2DD Hybrid


I've got a pair on the way, I got a massive discount meaning I payed 26 USD for them.
I'll be able to compare them to (Banned IEM  ), the TRN v20, and the Somic V4.


----------



## Waqar

HungryPanda said:


> I find the Toneking TK2 more comfortable, sound is quite similar on both, TK2 highs are more extended. Bass is light on both, present but not powerful. Mids are great on both.



I understand, so how much of a comfort difference is there a big one? And how light is the bass, is it as light as the etymotic er4? BEcause i find that one quit light on bass.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 8, 2018)

The bass on both is good just not basshead level, It goes deep


----------



## Waqar (Jul 8, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> The bass on both is good just not basshead level, It goes deep



ok, i like a balanced sound like. No fan of a basshead style. More of a pro sound like in studio monitors that are revealing and balanced sounds good.
But when it comes to the comfort is there a big difference?


----------



## HungryPanda

Not really I find the TK2 is easy to wear the B5+ is more awkward and depended more on tips but is rewarding when done right. Saying that I prefer TK2 for commuting


----------



## Waqar

HungryPanda said:


> Not really I find the TK2 is easy to wear the B5+ is more awkward and depended more on tips but is rewarding when done right. Saying that I prefer TK2 for commuting


 
appreciated


----------



## TLDRonin

Do the betron bs-10s isolate as well as they advertise it does?


----------



## audionab

HungryPanda said:


> The Betron BS-10 is so good I bought a back up pair in black, my original ones are white


its sad that these are available only on amazon here in india they cost 2913 INR
which is approximately 42$ 
i wanted to try these out


----------



## chinmie

Waqar said:


> I understand, so how much of a comfort difference is there a big one? And how light is the bass, is it as light as the etymotic er4? BEcause i find that one quit light on bass.



comparing the ER4XR to the B5+, the B5 is bassier and have fatter overall tone, but still commendably clear in details

a development from my short impression that i wrote on another thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1092#post-14341964

i swapped the stock cables with a balanced one and use ortofon tips on them. to be truthful, the first couple of days i got it i was disappointed, because the sound has a splashy, unnatural low bitrate feel to them, especially on mids and cymbals, while frustratingly clear and detailed.. it makes me think there's something wrong with my unit (because reading other reviews, no one mention this problem). so in a last ditch effort, i put them playing all night with a bit louder volume than i use listen, but not too loud).

and the weird splashy cymbals are gone...

I'm not an advocate of burn in school especially with BA drivers, but there's definitely changes. 
and I'm sure this is not brain burn in, because i didn't listen to them at all while it was burned (because i can't stand the splashy cymbals sound) , and every time i listened to it i always use other earphones as benchmark. 
I'm glad i took more time with it. for the price i got more than i paid.


----------



## Waqar

chinmie said:


> comparing the ER4XR to the B5+, the B5 is bassier and have fatter overall tone, but still commendably clear in details
> 
> a development from my short impression that i wrote on another thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1092#post-14341964
> 
> ...



NICE that sounds like a iem to me, but yeah burn in can make a difference somehow sometimes its suprising sometimes.


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Do the betron bs-10s isolate as well as they advertise it does?



When you say isolate are you talking sound leaking in from the environment, or sound leaking out and bothering others around you?


----------



## nuno91

HungryPanda said:


> I like shallow wide bore tips on mine, I do have quite a few good iems, my list can be seen if you click on my signature


You have an audio shop??
Question ? No offence but Whats thé intérêt to have so much IEM ans headphones?? I m just curious


----------



## HungryPanda

I have no shop, just love audio stuff


----------



## nuno91

HungryPanda said:


> I have no shop, just love audio stuff



lol is not love is passion 
good luck for the croatia..us is tuesday


----------



## mbwilson111

nuno91 said:


> lol is not love is passion
> good luck for the croatia..us is tuesday



The word you may be looking for is "obsession" 

...or addiction.


----------



## nuno91

mbwilson111 said:


> The word you may be looking for is "obsession"
> 
> ...or addiction.


 right !!


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> When you say isolate are you talking sound leaking in from the environment, or sound leaking out and bothering others around you?


Sound leaking in from the environment.

On the amazon page they describe it as:
"Noise Isolation technology keeps it personal- it’s just you and the music. There’s no need to take measures to drown out outside noise; the BS10 earphones have you covered."


----------



## Dobrescu George

TLDRonin said:


> Sound leaking in from the environment.
> 
> On the amazon page they describe it as:
> "Noise Isolation technology keeps it personal- it’s just you and the music. There’s no need to take measures to drown out outside noise; the BS10 earphones have you covered."



They have a vent, most vented IEMs have less isolation, than something like Etymtoic or any all-ba setup, where there are no holes in the IEM shell to allow for sound to pass through 

Even something cheapish like Westone UM1 should do you wonders when it comes to sound leakege if that's the first thing you need from them


----------



## Slater (Jul 9, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Sound leaking in from the environment.
> 
> On the amazon page they describe it as:
> "Noise Isolation technology keeps it personal- it’s just you and the music. There’s no need to take measures to drown out outside noise; the BS10 earphones have you covered."



Well, here’s the deal. They have an oval nozzle and a shallow fit that will fit some better than others. Because of the shallow fit, I switched to Auvios instead of the stock tips. The Auvios are a little longer than the stock tips. But even then, they are not a super deep fit (at least in me). They seal awesome on the right side but just barely on the left side. And as you know, seal affects isolation.

So for me (which may be totally different than someone else), if I have no music playing I can hear outside environmental noises fine. Compare that with something like the KZ ZS3 or some other IEMs, that may as well be earplugs in your ears with no music playing.

However, with music playing (even at a low volume), it drowns out the outside noises.

So, would I hear road worker that was using a jackhammer to break up the road 10 feet away (and I was listening to music at a normal volume)? Absolutely.

If someone else in my relatively quiet house was watching TV in the same room (and I was listening to music), would I hear that? No.

Would I use these to mow the lawn? Nope.

But on you they could be totally different.

I wouldn’t buy them or not buy them based on isolation. I would buy them for the great sound for a cheap price.


----------



## Vivicector (Jul 9, 2018)

I wish to post a review for Hisenior B5+, since I have already used them for a week.

MMCX connectors sit tight, not a chance to accidentally loose them. They can make circles like they should.

There are several types of eartips in the package. Foam ones - look good, they have a silicone sound channel core. But I am really not into foams. The other 2 types - long with the narrowed tip. And basic, short with wide tip. I am not completely sure what I like most, they sit good in the year. Feels like narrow tip is bad for bass though.

The nozzle of the Hisenior B5+ have 2 sound paths. One from a group of 4 BAs and another goes from a single BA.

Ergonomics is good. They sit tight. The general form they are using is quite good, falls right in the ear.
The over-the-ear cable is very unusual for me and I don't like it. Its slow to equip. But I understand why its used here. Its comfortable once you put them in.

Cable. As for me, its great! May be its not the coolest cable around, but definitely the best one I have held
in my hands. Should live long. Downside is a 3.5 mm jack. Its very big, very long. Would prefer something smaller and L-shaped in my jeans pockets.

Looks. I have the most basic transparent variant. It looks good anyway, will look very distinctive in the crowd. No Hisenior logo, havev they forgot it or they don't brand the basic models?

The sound. The whole point of the purchase. Sound is perfrect. There is no wow-effect, and may be an ordinary buyer won't even get it. But those "wow superb" effects are usually made by distorting the sound to make it over-bright in some area. Hisenior B5+ are crystal clear and quite flat. Although some people say they are more on the warm side, ut I am really not sure. The sound is fast, lucid, correct. High-freq has no sibilants and is not overshadowed by anything. Low-freq are not for bassheads of course. They are here, they have the same response speed as the other frequencies, they do have a punch. But bass is not so deep and anything but overwhelming. Bass played by BA, as expected.  Middles are simply perfect. Its one of the selling points for BA. Guitars and vocal sound great. Also, they are 100% coherent and you have no risk of having the sound falling apart at fast tracks where much is going on around the crossover point between dynamic and BA. Disclamer: I have no hybrids to test for this possible situation, I have only read of this possibility.

Frequency response sounds like neutral, but on the warmer side. I have no equipment to test it properly, so I won't even try to go in details.

All in all, I was hoping for a pure BA IEM, that would have good enough bass, that will add substance to middle freq., and where high-freq will have no "sand" in them. I have received exactly this. I don't know and I will probably never know, if I could make a better choice. I have nothing to compare them to. The shops at my city won't allow to listen before purchase, so no way to know. But I really love Hisenior B5+ and I guess I can call it a good purchase and a successful end of search.

Photos are here: https://imgur.com/a/Gzif5oQ

P.S. A tribute to Prology PL160. My 1st BA headphones. I got them for dirt cheap 10 USD at a commission store (damaged package), when most BA IEM were at least 100 USD or so. They have replaced my nearly dead Philips IEM. While bass was heavily lacking and treble was quite distorted, they were still sounding amazing, clear in details, never going muddy. After that I understood I love BAs. Prology PL160 have served me well for 3 years, cable isolation is broken in several places, connector have lost its plastic covering, but they are still working as intended. A nice piece of electronic.

P.P.S. I listen to Metal genres, especially like Technical Death Metal, Progressive, Avant-garde metal, and the mixes, like symphonic too. Speed is something very much needed for the genres, or you get a muddy soup of 2 guitars, drums, 1-2 vocals, bass and what other instruments included. The examples of the music I listen are:


Spoiler



 - some nice ultra-agressive Grindcore.
 - some crazy speeds.
 - how will all the guitar solos sound?
 - avant-garde at its finest.
 -Arjen Lucassen is a genius. Also, a different sound.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Well, here’s the deal. They have an oval nozzle and a shallow fit that will fit some better than others. Because of the shallow fit, I switched to Auvios instead of the stock tips. The Auvios are a little longer than the stock tips. But even then, they are not a super deep fit (at least in me). They seal awesome on the right side but just barely on the left side. And as you know, seal affects isolation.
> 
> So for me (which may be totally different than someone else), if I have no music playing I can hear outside environmental noises fine. Compare that with something like the KZ ZS3 or some other IEMs, that may as well be earplugs in your ears with no music playing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, wasn't expecting too much for the price but was keeping an open mind  Thanks


----------



## Wiljen

HungryPanda said:


> The other earphone that is around the same price I like is the Toneking TK2, easier fit and beautiful sound
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ade-Monitoring-Earphone-With/32843368355.html



Looks suspiciously like the Magaosi K5.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> Looks suspiciously like the Magaosi K5.



And the Kinera H3/IDUN, HiFi Boy OS V3, and a million other earphones. Pretty generic shell.


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Yeah, wasn't expecting too much for the price but was keeping an open mind  Thanks



No problem.

I’m glad I own them, and have been using them a lot lately even though I have much more expensive IEMs available. Well worth what I paid for them.


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> And the Kinera H3/IDUN, HiFi Boy OS V3, and a million other earphones. Pretty generic shell.



I was referring to the circuit board layout and drivers.  The resistors are in the same positions with the same nominal values and the etching on the board is a match.   But yeah, the shells kind of look alike too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> I was referring to the circuit board layout and drivers.  The resistors are in the same positions with the same nominal values and the etching on the board is a match.   But yeah, the shells kind of look alike too.



Same oem perhaps?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Anyone have any experience with UiiSii HM7?  Bit of an older pair but i was thinking about ordering them as a cheap gym headphone.  It was gonna be either that or the kz edr2.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## CoiL

Vivicector said:


> I wish to post a review for Hisenior B5+, since I have already used them for a week.
> 
> MMCX connectors sit tight, not a chance to accidentally loose them. They can make circles like they should.
> 
> ...




Starting to collect money... -.-

One question though - how about nozzle tip holding? Do they come off easily? Any problems?


----------



## Vivicector

CoiL said:


> Starting to collect money... -.-
> 
> One question though - how about nozzle tip holding? Do they come off easily? Any problems?


They are holding good enough, I suppose. There isn't some special stoppers for tips though.  only once the tip left in my ear, but I was trying to pt them too deep that time.


----------



## tripside

Vivicector said:


> They are holding good enough, I suppose. There isn't some special stoppers for tips though.  only once the tip left in my ear, but I was trying to pt them too deep that time.


Did you opt for any of the upgrades ?


----------



## Vivicector

tripside said:


> Did you opt for any of the upgrades ?


Nope, they are too expensive for me. They price was already high.


----------



## Pacalwb (Jul 10, 2018)

Any recommendations for BT headphones. I would like something with just the cable, but without the hard circle. I prefer iem where cable goes over the ear, but no problem with either. Currently I have vsds5s and I would like something similar sounding, but this is not requirement. Would be used at work and during some workout.

I seen some KZ mentioned here, but there is so many of them that I'm lost. Or maybe there is something better. Thanks.


----------



## Slater

Pacalwb said:


> Any recommendations for BT headphones. *I would like something with just the cable, but the hard circle.* I prefer iem where cable goes over the ear, but no problem with either. Currently I have vsds5s and I would like something similar sounding, but this is not requirement. Would be used at work and during some workout.
> 
> I seen some KZ mentioned here, but there is so many of them that I'm lost. Or maybe there is something better. Thanks.



What do you mean by "hard circle"?

Do you mean neck band (like this):


----------



## tripside

Vivicector said:


> Nope, they are too expensive for me. They price was already high.



I wonder what imporvemtn the "upgrade" brings. I'd love to know the IT01 stacks against this considering both of them retail at the same price .


----------



## audionab

waiting for trn v80's first impressions hope it turns out like v20


----------



## Pacalwb

Slater said:


> What do you mean by "hard circle"?
> 
> Do you mean neck band (like this):



Yes that, and I missed "without" in my post, so something without neck band.


----------



## loomisjohnson

really good cheapo:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sen...4d939fc9d4549a3abf0432a65cb17&ck=in_edm_other


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> really good cheapo:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Senzer-H1-High-Resolution-In-Ear-Earphones-with-Microphone-and-Volume-Control-for-iPhone-Samsung-Android/32867184207.html



Yes, that is a good price.  I paid twice that on amazon last year.

I have another Senzer, the Senzer S10 which is very tiny... good for sleeping.  Can't comment on the sound as it has been too long since I last used it.  The problem with having too  much stuff.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Bluedio T3Plus, 50 USD, Bluetooth, Uber strong bass, 20 Hours of Battery life, really nice if you like your bass to be strong but non-distorted  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/bluedio-t3-plus-turbine-lush-dark-delicious.html


----------



## Vivicector

tripside said:


> Did you opt for any of the upgrades ?


Nope, they are too expensive for me. They price was already high. 


tripside said:


> I wonder what imporvemtn the "upgrade" brings. I'd love to know the IT01 stacks against this considering both of them retail at the same price .


If you are talking about same Hisenior B5+ but more expensive variant, then in terms of sound nothing will change. Its just about looks and cable (and I doubt it will have much effect on sound). If you wish to pay more and get better model, you should look for other variants of their earphones. I also know **** makes same type of Multi-BA earphones.


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, that is a good price.  I paid twice that on amazon last year.
> 
> I have another Senzer, the Senzer S10 which is very tiny... good for sleeping.  Can't comment on the sound as it has been too long since I last used it.  The problem with having too  much stuff.


i think i paid $25 for my h1 and though it was good value--if you like that big, v-shaped fun sound they're a no-brainer for $10


----------



## BrunoC

loomisjohnson said:


> i think i paid $25 for my h1 and though it was good value--if you like that big, v-shaped fun sound they're a no-brainer for $10



I bought a second one for 9€. A total steal!

Besides a very good overall sound which scales well with good DAPs, The Senzer H1 has an impressive soundstage.


----------



## audionab

finally after some weeks of usage of KZ ES4 and Rose North Forest here is my comparison-
I used turbo whirlwinds M on both the iems
The sound signatures are quite different because KZ uses BA for mids and highs where as RNF uses dynamic driver for full FR
Cable:
es4's cable is braided and non-microphonic and is rather tangle resistant
rnf's cable is a good quality non-sticky rubberized but is quite microphonic it is quite tangle resistant
Bass:
es4 has fast and quite controlled bass with good quantity with wide bores but gets boomy with starlines though(wide bores are must for es4), sub-bass extension is good, there is some mid-bass bleed into low mids but is treatable with EQ
rnf's bass is slightly slower than of es4's but is present in larger quantity, mid-bass is boosted and has prominent mid-bass bleed into low mids but when this mid bass is treated then you will hear the depth of rnf's bass it digs so deep which is quite desirable
Mids:
es4 has clean and clear mids with sparkle which is expected from a BA one can hear the subtle micro details easily, mids are quite energetic and natural sounding on es4
rnf's mid is dominated by 4k-5k peak which gives a slight artificial tone to mids the mids are quite forward(more than es4), the mids on rnf are relatively more thick than es4 and has a strong tone to it, when rnf is treated with eq it sounds so much better and cleaner than before(quite worth it), these do not sound as natural as es4's
Highs:
here es4 completely dominates rnf
es4 has brighter and more detailed highs than rnf but rnf is no joke in highs it has lot of air here(more than es4)
Soundstage:
here es4 completely destroys rnf in terms of width but they are quite close in depth
imaging is better on es4, instrument separation is also better on es4
Conclusion:
es4 and rnf are quite different from each other es4 has thinner and cleaner SQ than rnf but rnf has thick mids with awesome bass which I like but rnf lacks in soundstage which is a bummer
ES4:
controlled bass with clear sparkling mids and bright and detailed highs
RNF:
deep AF bass with strong thick mids with airy highs

Source: Oneplus 2 smartphone


----------



## chinmie

my Hisenior B5+ seems to have settled. no more significant changes in sound. I'm happy to say this has settled in nicely. worth every cent of it's price


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Vivicector said:


> The nozzle of the Hisenior B5+ have 2 sound paths. One from a group of 4 BAs and another goes from a single BA.



Its supposed to have 3 of them...


Spoiler


----------



## skajohyros

SuperLuigi said:


> Anyone have any experience with UiiSii HM7?  Bit of an older pair but i was thinking about ordering them as a cheap gym headphone.  It was gonna be either that or the kz edr2.



Both have similar sound signatures. Hm7 being a bit more bassy while the edr2 more balanced. I prefer the edr2 but both are decent for the price.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 11, 2018)

Is there any IEM as good as the iBasso IT01 but can be worn down and not hook over the ear?


----------



## HungryPanda

The only dynamic iem I have that can be worn down is the Svara Red

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...Monitor-Earbud-Earphone-With/32827993204.html


----------



## Vivicector

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Its supposed to have 3 of them...


Mine


ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Its supposed to have 3 of them...


Well, yea, but I see only 2 of them. There are 2 double BA, a large triangular  sound duct, that goes through filter and to the nozzle,  and another from 1 single BA. 

Interesting question to ask.


----------



## chinmie

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Its supposed to have 3 of them...
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Vivicector said:


> Mine
> 
> Well, yea, but I see only 2 of them. There are 2 double BA, a large triangular  sound duct, that goes through filter and to the nozzle,  and another from 1 single BA.
> 
> Interesting question to ask.



i can only see 2 also on my unit, just like vivicector described, but it is a bit hard to peek.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Vivicector said:


> Interesting question to ask.


Yeah, I am thinking of buying one.


chinmie said:


> i can only see 2 also on my unit, just like vivicector described, but it is a bit hard to peek.



Interesting, I was thinking of buying one actually. Let me contact them and see what this all means


----------



## monitoringsound70

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32736974040.html

Just received a pair of these urbanfun this morning  
And all I can say is wow!

Come in a neat little box which opens to a really nice zip case in green and black, earphones and 3 sets of tips. 

First off the tips included i found very flimsy with so so isolation and so went straight to a Sony hybrid, result great isolation and better fit. 
Cable is nice, bit like the mee m6 although no cable synch. But a bag tie does the trick  
Earphones are well made and feel very sturdy. 
Sound is just unreal for the price, Very natural and accurate, tons of timbre flying everywhere, a realistic bass with sweet mids and a beautiful natural treble. 
These are very reminiscent of the RE0, 
But with better isolation, punch and much more musical. 
As soon as I popped then in and started playing Bowie's Welcome to the blackout in Flac, my head was nodding and my foot was tapping, Sign of a nice pair!
Excellent. 
Rock, Metal, classical, Jazz these just shine. 
Detail retrieval is fabulous, hearing micro details is no strain, it's all there. 
Very difficult to find fault with these to be honest. 

Definitely if you haven't tried these then please give them a go. 
Simply One of the best I've ever heard, and a total steal at the price. 
Love them.


----------



## Vivicector

Well, they have given me an answer on the issue:



> Topeco Electronics
> 18/07/12 09:43
> be in touch for ur concerns
> 
> ...


I still have my doubts on the explanation, but the sound is great nonetheless.


----------



## FastAndClean

Vivicector said:


> but the sound is great nonetheless.


the B5+ can pull the same amount of details like the ER4S but at the same time the sound is organic and musical, not dry in the mids like er4s, that is quite an achievement for 100$


----------



## SuperLuigi

My KZ Ed16's just arrived. Cant wait to get  home and try them out!

Im sure people know, but just in case, if you are in Canada,  you can grab the Xiaomi piston fresh for $5.15 CAD including 15-30 day shipping on Gearbest using the code SDDeal29.  I'm planning to get these for the gym.


----------



## kp1821

These last weeks i have mostly used the Fidue A65 and the TinAudio T2. Both are exceptional. Also got the TinAudio T1 but they are not in par to them so not much to talk about.
I like balanced sound signatures and have tried several setups. Currently the A65 are on wide soft foam tips wear them down and the T2 on spinfits over the ear with bluetooth cable. Also i EQ them to neutralize. The pics are on the EQ applied to them to neutralize. To my ears the T2 became less airy and less bright making them a lot more easy to listen for longer sessions which was an issue for me.The Fidue A65 was almost neutral to me out of the box probably this is why i like them so much.


----------



## FastAndClean

boosting the very low bass is a must for me for all of my headphones, nothing better than clean and fast sub bass rumble


----------



## Slater

monitoringsound70 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32736974040.html
> 
> Just received a pair of these urbanfun this morning
> And all I can say is wow!
> ...



Did you get the hybrid or the beryllium single dynamic?


----------



## monitoringsound70

Slater said:


> Did you get the hybrid or the beryllium single dynamic?



Hybrid. 
Amazing sound, had them in all afternoon. 
Comfortable, no fatigue. 
Brilliant


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> the B5+ can pull the same amount of details like the ER4S but at the same time the sound is organic and musical, not dry in the mids like er4s, that is quite an achievement for 100$



It's also very non fatiguing and pleasant to use even for long session.


----------



## RolledOff

monitoringsound70 said:


> Hybrid.
> Amazing sound, had them in all afternoon.
> Comfortable, no fatigue.
> Brilliant


I thought the hybrid is not in store anymore


----------



## monitoringsound70

RolledOff said:


> I thought the hybrid is not in store anymore



I Didn't actually get them there, just the first link I could find. 
Was too busy enjoying them lol.


----------



## tripside

So right now I am looking at it01, hi senior and rose mini 2. All around 100$. Which one should I go for ?


----------



## FastAndClean

tripside said:


> So right now I am looking at it01, hi senior and rose mini 2. All around 100$. Which one should I go for ?


what kind of sound do you like?


----------



## KipNix

RolledOff said:


> I thought the hybrid is not in store anymore


AK Audio still has it on Ali, which is where I got mine. Others do, too, within a dollar or so.


----------



## tripside

FastAndClean said:


> what kind of sound do you like?



Balanced to warm. With good amount of details all over.


----------



## HungryPanda

tripside said:


> So right now I am looking at it01, hi senior and rose mini 2. All around 100$. Which one should I go for ?


 My personal choice would be the HiSenior B5+


----------



## tripside

HungryPanda said:


> My personal choice would be the HiSenior B5+


Any reasons for favouring b5+?


----------



## FastAndClean

tripside said:


> Balanced to warm. With good amount of details all over.


B5+


----------



## FastAndClean

tripside said:


> Any reasons for favouring b5+?


it01 is more of a v shape sound, rose mini 2 is clean but lean, B5+ is balanced but with a touch of warmth


----------



## HungryPanda

just because the B5+ is one of my most favoured iems at the moment that and the Toneking TK2


----------



## Wiljen

I like the Rose mini - but think you will find it a bit thin.  The earlier statement that said lean was being polite.  The IT01 is not the droid you are looking for (wrong sound signature - big V).

that leaves the B5+ which is probably the best bet until you add a good bit more budget and then the Brainwavz b400 starts creeping into the discussion when looking for neutral.


----------



## audionab

http://www.thephonograph.net/trn-v60-disassembly-and-balanced-armature-measurement/

apparently trn v60 had working BA screwed by bad wiring


----------



## Slater (Jul 13, 2018)

audionab said:


> http://www.thephonograph.net/trn-v60-disassembly-and-balanced-armature-measurement/
> 
> apparently trn v60 had working BA screwed by bad wiring



And a botched job on the gluing of the BA...


----------



## RolledOff

audionab said:


> http://www.thephonograph.net/trn-v60-disassembly-and-balanced-armature-measurement/
> 
> apparently trn v60 had working BA screwed by bad wiring


it's good that phonograph came with explanation for this funny iem, not some bs about filter and mesh excuse


----------



## Akulagr

Hello everyone,

I'm the proud owner of a pair of E-MI CI 880(aka Timmkoo c660). I like them a lot, everything from the sound signature,soundstage,detail retrieval and instrument separation. treble it's also really good for my taste (all of them very important to me. Not a basshead)

I'm wondering whether anything new has come out from the depths of chi fi that tops the E-MI in overall sound quality.

I've already tried the likes of Tin Audio t2 (felt a bit congested on most of my music) and the kz zs6 ( awesome soundstage and detail, but the treble was a bit too harsh and fatiguing)

Has anyone got any other iem that could be consider as an upgrade to the E-MI?

Appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## mbwilson111

Akulagr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a pair of E-MI CI 880(aka Timmkoo c660). I like them a lot, everything from the sound signature,soundstage,detail retrieval and instrument separation. treble it's also really good for my taste (all of them very important to me. Not a basshead)
> 
> ...



The Artiste DC1 is excellent.


----------



## Slater (Jul 15, 2018)

Akulagr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a pair of E-MI CI 880(aka Timmkoo c660). I like them a lot, everything from the sound signature,soundstage,detail retrieval and instrument separation. treble it's also really good for my taste (all of them very important to me. Not a basshead)
> 
> ...



What’s the budget? Because dollar for dollar, the EMI is hard to beat. Something like the T2 would be the next step up, which you already tried.

You could try a multi-BA - there’s a number of nice ones nowadays.

Also, Tin Audio is working on a flagship successor to the T2 (ie T3), which I assume will be superior.

I’m sure others will have some ideas. But without an idea of your budget, people might be throwing random stuff out there that may not even apply.


----------



## Akulagr

mbwilson111 said:


> The Artiste DC1 is excellent.



Thank you. I'll check it out



Slater said:


> What’s the budget? Because dollar for dollar, the EMI is hard to beat. Something like the T2 would be the next step up, which you already tried.
> 
> You could try a multi-BA - there’s a number of nice ones nowadays.
> 
> ...


 
Looking to spend about 50 to 60 bucks.

Any multi-BAs that you could recommend in that range?


----------



## Slater (Jul 15, 2018)

Akulagr said:


> Any multi-BAs that you could recommend in that range?



Sorry friend, I can’t help you there. I personally have very little in that range.

In my experience, there’s loads of choices in the <$50 and >$100 range, but significantly less in the $51-$99 range. That price range seems to be a "no man's land" with very few choices for some reason.


----------



## Vivicector

Akulagr said:


> Thank you. I'll check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you liked zs6, may be you can check zs10 or the new Kz models described on audiobudget website. KZ has improved their sound, and are avoiding sharp highs now. 

PS. 50 bucks is a good price zone for Chinese IEMs, a lot of choice. After that,  you go to 100 USD, nearly no middle ground.


----------



## Akulagr

Vivicector said:


> If you liked zs6, may be you can check zs10 or the new Kz models described on audiobudget website. KZ has improved their sound, and are avoiding sharp highs now.
> 
> PS. 50 bucks is a good price zone for Chinese IEMs, a lot of choice. After that,  you go to 100 USD, nearly no middle ground.



I liked the detail and soundstage that the zs6 provided, but at the end I felt that the treble was a bit too much for me. I kept comparing my listening experience to that of the EMI and the EMI felt more comfortable.

I was reading about the zsa from KZ but I'm a bit unsure it'll be an upgrade in terms of sq for the emi.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CYoung234

Akulagr said:


> I liked the detail and soundstage that the zs6 provided, but at the end I felt that the treble was a bit too much for me. I kept comparing my listening experience to that of the EMI and the EMI felt more comfortable.
> 
> I was reading about the zsa from KZ but I'm a bit unsure it'll be an upgrade in terms of sq for the emi.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.



I own several EMI CI-880s, and also have the KZ ZS5, ZS6, ZS10, ED15 and ED16. I personally do not have the same problem with the ZS6 that you have, though I know that some people do. I would actually recommend the ED16 out of all of these. You will not have quite the detail retrieval of the ZS6, but close. Good soundstage, much better low end than the EMI, and to me, better overall sound. Oh, on your EMI, have you tried removing the black screens? Search for this mod. To me, it improves the EMI.


----------



## Akulagr

CYoung234 said:


> I own several EMI CI-880s, and also have the KZ ZS5, ZS6, ZS10, ED15 and ED16. I personally do not have the same problem with the ZS6 that you have, though I know that some people do. I would actually recommend the ED16 out of all of these. You will not have quite the detail retrieval of the ZS6, but close. Good soundstage, much better low end than the EMI, and to me, better overall sound. Oh, on your EMI, have you tried removing the black screens? Search for this mod. To me, it improves the EMI.



That sounds interesting.
Would you consider the ED16 to be an upgrade of the EMI (for someone who enjoys it but may be looking for a bit more)in terms of say soundstage, detail retrieval, instrument separation and maybe highs? 

Did not know about the EMIs having a mod. I'll Iook it up for sure.


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 16, 2018)

Guys i got a question i need to get a real good pair of foam which is really soft and melt in ear and provide good seal .. Does anyone have experience with such foam tips, .. I have lot of foam tips but i fine it a bit hard in the ears.. ?


----------



## tripside (Jul 16, 2018)

Going back home after a while so I am thinking of gifting earphones to my sister and cousins. It’ll be an upgrade from the EarPods they are used to. Under 25usd , what are the best options for something that’s warm and musical sounding yet has a decent amount of details in highs ?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Akulagr said:


> That sounds interesting.
> Would you consider the ED16 to be an upgrade of the EMI (for someone who enjoys it but may be looking for a bit more)in terms of say soundstage, detail retrieval, instrument separation and maybe highs?
> 
> Did not know about the EMIs having a mod. I'll Iook it up for sure.


the ed16 definitely has a bigger stage and more space between instruments than the e-mi; highs are thicker-textured (though not necessarily superior) on the ed16. i would defintiely remove the cloth screens on the e-mi nozzle, which get gunked up and veil the sound--just crimp the edge with a needle and peel 'em off.


----------



## audionab

tripside said:


> Going back home after a while so I am thinking of gifting earphones to my sister and cousins. It’ll be an upgrade from the EarPods they are used to. Under 25usd , what are the best options for something that’s warm and musical sounding yet has a decent amount of details in highs ?


http://www.thephonograph.net/coupons-discounts-deals-promo-codes-sales/gearbest/

see for kz es4 only for 10$

kz zsa (metal build)  for 14.50$

if looking for ear down look at xiaomi pro hd 2 (first deal) 

they all sound great and all of them will be a upgrade from apple earpods


----------



## Dustry

tripside said:


> Going back home after a while so I am thinking of gifting earphones to my sister and cousins. It’ll be an upgrade from the EarPods they are used to. Under 25usd , what are the best options for something that’s warm and musical sounding yet has a decent amount of details in highs ?


I highly recommend these (Adax HT06): https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/





Cheap look (in line with the price) but at the same time solid build and most importantly have superb warmish sound with very good detail and instrument separation.


----------



## tripside

audionab said:


> http://www.thephonograph.net/coupons-discounts-deals-promo-codes-sales/gearbest/
> 
> see for kz es4 only for 10$
> 
> ...



There might be some fit issues with KZ earphones. So i will give them a pass. 

How’s the build quality of mi pro hd ?


----------



## HungryPanda

The latest Xiaomi is the Xiaomi Mi Pro 2 (QTEJ03JY) and it is well built and sound very good


----------



## Slater

tripside said:


> There might be some fit issues with KZ earphones. So i will give them a pass.
> 
> How’s the build quality of mi pro hd ?



KZ makes dozens of different models, all with different fits.

That's like saying there might be some fit issues with Nike shoes so I will give them a pass. There's tens of thousands of Nike shoes with different shapes, designs, and sizes. You can easily find a Nike shoe that will fit you, just like you can easily find a KZ earphone to fit you.


----------



## tripside

Slater said:


> KZ makes dozens of different models, all with different fits.
> 
> That's like saying there might be some fit issues with Nike shoes so I will give them a pass. There's tens of thousands of Nike shoes with different shapes, designs, and sizes. You can easily find a Nike shoe that will fit you, just like you can easily find a KZ earphone to fit you.



I was referring to the two pairs recommended in the comment which have a similar style of housing and might not be suitable for someone who’s only used EarPods or conventionally styled IEMs.


----------



## Slater (Jul 16, 2018)

tripside said:


> I was referring to the two pairs recommended in the comment which have a similar style of housing and might not be suitable for someone who’s only used EarPods or conventionally styled IEMs.



Gotcha.

If you want a more traditional piston-style IEM, you try the KZ ED15, EDR1, EDR2, HDS1, or HDS3. All good choices.

Also, the MEMT T5 is an EarPod style headphone. Metal shell and excellent sound.


----------



## boost3d (Jul 16, 2018)

Dustry said:


> I highly recommend these (Adax HT06): https://www.aproear.co.uk/adax-ht06/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm past the honeymoon phase with these. And still really like how they sound. Like mentioned previously, the only thing I don't like is to get the perfect seal these need to be worn over the ear (likely varies person to person). Also don't like the cable. Imo the cable is the worst thing about these.


----------



## Akulagr

loomisjohnson said:


> the ed16 definitely has a bigger stage and more space between instruments than the e-mi; highs are thicker-textured (though not necessarily superior) on the ed16. i would defintiely remove the cloth screens on the e-mi nozzle, which get gunked up and veil the sound--just crimp the edge with a needle and peel 'em off.



Thank you for your insight. I think I'm going to give the ED16 a try and see how they perform.


----------



## kp1821

zazaboy said:


> Guys i got a question i need to get a real good pair of foam which is really soft and melt in ear and provide good seal .. Does anyone have experience with such foam tips, .. I have lot of foam tips but i fine it a bit hard in the ears.. ?


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/8pai...267.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40696c37t7Edus

These are soft enough for me...


----------



## audionab

is there any word on tinaudio t3 release?


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> is there any word on tinaudio t3 release?



Nothing yet, but there sure are a lot of people waiting in anticipation for when they do get released!


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here are my thoughts on the KZ ZS10: https://www.headfonia.com/review-kz-zs10/


----------



## loomisjohnson

highly recommended for <$20:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mag...id=4ea4c74d-0557-41e9-86f4-d34ba60bff20&tpp=1


----------



## HerrXRDS

loomisjohnson said:


> highly recommended for <$20:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mag...id=4ea4c74d-0557-41e9-86f4-d34ba60bff20&tpp=1




Have you tried Urbanfun? How do they compare?


----------



## thejoker13

loomisjohnson said:


> highly recommended for <$20:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mag...id=4ea4c74d-0557-41e9-86f4-d34ba60bff20&tpp=1


I can also recommend these at this price point. I still enjoy listening to them every once in awhile for sure.


----------



## loomisjohnson

HerrXRDS said:


> Have you tried Urbanfun? How do they compare?


i like them both--the hlsx is warmer and has a richer tonality and the uf is perhaps more revealing/lifelike


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Can you guys recommend your Top 3 or so IEM with MMCX connection? Music: Hip-Hop, R&B, RAP, mainly modern stuff.


----------



## Emelya

Akulagr said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a pair of E-MI CI 880(aka Timmkoo c660). I like them a lot, everything from the sound signature,soundstage,detail retrieval and instrument separation. treble it's also really good for my taste (all of them very important to me. Not a basshead)
> 
> ...



E-MI CI880 is the same as Estron/Timmkoo C*630*. The upgrade version is C631 (E-MI CI980). 2BA+DD. You can find it here as JoyPlus JP1: https://www.amazon.com/balanced-armature-microphone-headphones-compatible/dp/B073F866FK
ES660 (C660) has the same drivers as C630, but looks different. E-MI doesn't sell it.


----------



## Slater

MidNighTempest said:


> Can you guys recommend your Top 3 or so IEM with MMCX connection? Music: Hip-Hop, R&B, RAP, mainly modern stuff.



Might help get better suggestions if you listed a budget.

If you only want to spend $40, and people recommend $250 gear, etc


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Jul 17, 2018)

Slater said:


> Might help get better suggestions if you listed a budget.
> 
> If you only want to spend $40, and people recommend $250 gear, etc



Sorry I forgot about that, I'm looking for something under $50. It'll be use for workouts and phone calls, MMCX connector is a must because it'll be use w/ a bluetooth cable 

Thank You.


----------



## Slater

MidNighTempest said:


> Sorry I forgot about that, I'm looking for something under $50. It'll be use for workouts and phone calls, MMCX connector is a must because it'll be use w/ a bluetooth cable
> 
> Thank You.



Nice HCK Bro would fit the bill for your genres.

Others will have some good suggestions too.


----------



## DBaldock9

MidNighTempest said:


> Sorry I forgot about that, I'm looking for something under $50. It'll be use for workouts and phone calls, MMCX connector is a must because it'll be use w/ a bluetooth cable
> 
> Thank You.



I've got the earlier version of this $45 WK50, called BK-50 (with a tethered cable), and I really like how it sounds.
Since the nozzles are angled, it's a bit tricky on the tethered version, to get the earphones inserted comfortably when wearing the cable over-the-ear.
With this MMCX version, you can just swap the earpieces, to fit best when the cable is down, or over-the-ear.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PIZ...ure-port-Earbuds-Double-Unit/32843067443.html


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Slater said:


> Nice HCK Bro would fit the bill for your genres.
> 
> Others will have some good suggestions too.




Thanks! Do you happen to know what Comply Foam model would fit them?


----------



## Slater (Jul 17, 2018)

Emelya said:


> E-MI CI880 is the same as Estron/Timmkoo C*630*. The upgrade version is C631 (E-MI CI980). 2BA+DD. You can find it here as JoyPlus JP1: https://www.amazon.com/balanced-armature-microphone-headphones-compatible/dp/B073F866FK
> ES660 (C660) has the same drivers as C630, but looks different. E-MI doesn't sell it.



When you say this is an "upgrade", would you mind clarifying that statement?

Assuming it's correct in that it has the same drivers as the CI-880, the it appears that they all they did was simply add an extra BA. Well, the treble of the CI-880 is awfully hot for a lot of people. The Amazon review isn't exactly glowing, and backs up my fears about the treble.

I personally *love* the tuning of the CI-880, but it is just about at the limits of my treble tolerance. I personally wouldn't want any more.

Therefore, if all EMI did was add a 2nd identical BA in the nozzle (with no other changes), that doesn't exactly sound like an upgrade (unless the CI-880 didn't have enough treble for you).

And I understand that the shell is different and therefore could have different tuning via the shell.

I'm going to wait for another HeadFier to try it out first before I decide what do to. If it is a true upgrade to the CI-880, I'm all for it because CI-880 a great IEM!


----------



## Slater

MidNighTempest said:


> Thanks! Do you happen to know what Comply Foam model would fit them?



The nozzle is 5.5mm.

So T400/T500 Comply would work. Or New Bee foams. Or T400/T500 generics from Aliexpress.


----------



## thejoker13

MidNighTempest said:


> Can you guys recommend your Top 3 or so IEM with MMCX connection? Music: Hip-Hop, R&B, RAP, mainly modern stuff.


Sub 100.00 or any price point?


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

thejoker13 said:


> Sub 100.00 or any price point?



Under $50.


----------



## thejoker13

MidNighTempest said:


> Under $50.


I love the Tennmak Piano for around 20-25.00 bucks, especially for bass heavy music. It has quality subbass for daayyysss, lol. 
Also, the Magaosi K3pro sounds very good with those genres. 
One of my favorites that is highly tip dependent is the tennmak crazy cello. With the right tip and seal, they sound darn amazing with any genres, and really pump out quality bass if it's in the recording.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Therefore, if all EMI did was add a 2nd identical BA in the nozzle (with no other changes), that doesn't exactly sound like an upgrade (unless the CI-880 didn't have enough treble for you).
> 
> And I understand that the shell is different and therefore could have different tuning via the shell.



Couple of thoughts

Doubling up the driver doesn't have to mean it produces additional volume or power in the treble.  Depending on wiring it may be that each driver is driven 1/2 as hard to avoid the distortion that comes with pushing a single driver past its limits.
this could result in a more mellow version than the single driver if it was approaching its limit.

Also, different shell would effect a Dynamic or vented BA but a sealed unit BA should be immune to shell changes.   Changing the length or diameter of the sound bore would have an impact, but the shell should be a non-factor.


----------



## Slater

thejoker13 said:


> I love the Tennmak Piano for around 20-25.00 bucks, especially for bass heavy music. It has quality subbass for daayyysss, lol.
> Also, the Magaosi K3pro sounds very good with those genres.
> One of my favorites that is highly tip dependent is the tennmak crazy cello. With the right tip and seal, they sound darn amazing with any genres, and really pump out quality bass if it's in the recording.



+1 on the Magaosi K3 Pro


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Couple of thoughts
> 
> Doubling up the driver doesn't have to mean it produces additional volume or power in the treble.  Depending on wiring it may be that each driver is driven 1/2 as hard to avoid the distortion that comes with pushing a single driver past its limits.
> this could result in a more mellow version than the single driver if it was approaching its limit.
> ...



It is a hybrid, so it does have a dynamic driver.

But I get what you're saying. The BAs could be wired few different ways (series vs parallel), plus there could be crossover components added to tweak the sound.

And the 2nd BA may even be a different model (like KZ did on the ZSR and ED16).

I'm still holding off and letting someone else be the guinea pig 1st. I'm trying to cut back


----------



## ClearBass

Hi I'm new here. I always have loved China products and recently discover the power of chifi.

I'm looking for a nice iem with detailed vocals and nice deep bass. If mid bass is good, that will be nice. Soundstage is a bonus.

My budget is $100 to $150. Prefers a comfortable plug in directly iem instead of over ear.. am I asking too much? Haha


----------



## Vivicector

Guys, can you help me with eartips? How do different eartips change sound? I have long narrow ones, they tend to lower bass, And short but wide ones, they are good, but rly too short, not comfortable. Foams.. Donno, not a fan.


----------



## Slater (Jul 18, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> Guys, can you help me with eartips? How do different eartips change sound? I have long narrow ones, they tend to lower bass, And short but wide ones, they are good, but rly too short, not comfortable. Foams.. Donno, not a fan.



It’s can be different for each person, depending on the size and shape of your ear canal, as well as other factors.

No one can tell really tell you what will be best for you. You just have to try different tips and see which ones you like best. It’s called “tip rolling”.


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> When you say this is an "upgrade", would you mind clarifying that statement?
> 
> Assuming it's correct in that it has the same drivers as the CI-880, the it appears that they all they did was simply add an extra BA. Well, the treble of the CI-880 is awfully hot for a lot of people. The Amazon review isn't exactly glowing, and backs up my fears about the treble.
> 
> ...


I used the word "upgrade" mostly in evolutional meaning. C631 was the Estron's flagship not long ago. Compared to C630 it's more expensive, has bigger DD, more BA drivers, better cable, and slightly different tuning. It's a strange thing, but I can't find any customers feedback on Amazon anymore. There were a lot of them several months ago. And the only full review in Japanese language (http://blog.livedoor.jp/rev_/archives/20802731.html) is also removed. As far as I remember the author said that C631 has more detailed sound with better mids. So the only available feedback now is located here in the Chinese / Asian Brand Info Thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-666#post-13594473
The common point of almost all estrons is a combination of the treble BA driver (the same Estron-Bellsing 30095 (WBFK clones) family as in KZ earphones) with the 7.8 mm DD.


----------



## KipNix (Jul 18, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i like them both--the hlsx is warmer and has a richer tonality and the uf is perhaps more revealing/lifelike


For Urbanfun, for the OP, make sure you get the Hybrid one, though. It's the model I love.


----------



## KipNix

ClearBass said:


> I'm looking for a nice iem with detailed vocals and nice deep bass.


And maybe MidnighTempest might be interested:

We have a good thread about bass IEMs here: 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/head-fi-basshead-iem-thread-lists-page-1.761433/

For what it's worth. 
YMMV


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Hello, Does anyone happen to heard both the Sunorm SE950 & the NICEHCK Bro? would like to know how they compare to each other.

Thanks


----------



## mbwilson111

MidNighTempest said:


> Hello, Does anyone happen to heard both the Sunorm SE950 & the NICEHCK Bro? would like to know how they compare to each other.
> 
> Thanks



I really enjoy my Sunorm SE950 but have never heard the Bro.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I really enjoy my Sunorm SE950 but have never heard the Bro.



The Bro is not bad for the price. It is very finicky to get a seal though. I don't really use mine for that very reason. I just haven't found the right tips yet.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 18, 2018)

Slater said:


> The Bro is not bad for the price. It is very finicky to get a seal though. I don't really use mine for that very reason. I just haven't found the right tips yet.



I had no problem fitting the Sunorm.


----------



## HungryPanda

My Bro fits fine with large KZ starlines


----------



## ShabtabQ

Okay so my friend is a basshead and he wants my suggestion for an IEM, I told him about Z5000, Kinera Seed and It01, need suggestions here.


----------



## audio123

Geek Wold GK3 Review. Enjoy reading!  

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/geek-wold-gk3/


----------



## Shuikit

Does anyone have any suggestions for a multi driver stage iem?  I'm currently using Westone UM1 which I do like, but wanting to get something with better instrument separation


----------



## Wiljen

Shuikit said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a multi driver stage iem?  I'm currently using Westone UM1 which I do like, but wanting to get something with better instrument separation



All the really good stage monitors I know of are either customs or are way over the $100 mark.  You may want to try in a different thread.


----------



## Slater (Jul 19, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> All the really good stage monitors I know of are either customs or are way over the $100 mark.  You may want to try in a different thread.



I’ve seen people on here use KZs before - ZS3, ZSR, etc

Probably just depends on your budget and needs. If you’re in an indie garage band playing small bars you probably won’t need or be able to afford whatever monitor Bono uses...


----------



## paulindss

ShabtabQ said:


> Okay so my friend is a basshead and he wants my suggestion for an IEM, I told him about Z5000, Kinera Seed and It01, need suggestions here.



Fiio fh1


----------



## Voxis9292

Finally I reached the last post ... I just ordered some KZ IEMs (KZ ES4, KZ ZS3, KZ ATE) hopefully I won't regret it.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Voxis9292 said:


> Finally I reached the last post ... I just ordered some KZ IEMs (KZ ES4, KZ ZS3, KZ ATE) hopefully I won't regret it.


You're going to regret the last two. Lol. Well, it depends. I'm not sure why you ordered old models when you got a new one? The ATE are very unique on their own with an old school sound. The ZS3 are passable.


----------



## Voxis9292

LaughMoreDaily said:


> You're going to regret the last two. Lol. Well, it depends. I'm not sure why you ordered old models when you got a new one? The ATE are very unique on their own with an old school sound. The ZS3 are passable.



I just wanted to try those and worst case I'll just give them to my brother


----------



## Emelya

Shuikit said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a multi driver stage iem?  I'm currently using Westone UM1 which I do like, but wanting to get something with better instrument separation


Did you try Meeaudio M7 Pro?


----------



## Slater

Voxis9292 said:


> I just wanted to try those and worst case I'll just give them to my brother



Do yourself a favor and don’t bother with the crappy foam tips that come with the ATE. They belong in the trash bin.

Try the ATE with any other tips, like the Starline tips that come with the ZS3, a nice wide bore tip, etc.


----------



## Voxis9292

Slater said:


> Do yourself a favor and don’t bother with the crappy foam tips that come with the ATE. They belong in the trash bin.
> 
> Try the ATE with any other tips, like the Starline tips that come with the ZS3, a nice wide bore tip, etc.



Thanks, will do!


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI (Jul 20, 2018)

My TRN v80 arrived today, they look real nice. First impressions are really good, no silibance like (banned IEM)


----------



## audionab

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> My TRN v80 arrived today, they look real nice. First impressions are really good, no silibance like (banned IEM)


are they bass light?


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

audionab said:


> are they bass light?


So far it doesn't seem like they are. They have as much bass, or more, than (banned IEM,) which has a balanced level of bass. I won't know for sure, I've only listened to them for about an hour.


----------



## Shuikit

Emelya said:


> Did you try Meeaudio M7 Pro?


I'm aware of this model but haven't tried it.  Do you think it will be a significant upgrade to the Westone UM1 which I'm currently using?


----------



## Vivicector

What is wrong with all those IEM and shops that are banned here? Why were they banned?


----------



## Slater

Vivicector said:


> What is wrong with all those IEM and shops that are banned here? Why were they banned?



All the answers you seek are in the link in my signature.


----------



## Sterix

Hello Head-Fi,

Can I ask for a recommendation for IEMs or earphones?

I would prefer something with higher sound quality and sound stage with balanced bass and treble.

I used my **** 4 in 1 for almost 2 years now and looking for a decent upgrade.

My budget would be below $50 ideally.

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## TLDRonin

Sterix said:


> Hello Head-Fi,
> 
> Can I ask for a recommendation for IEMs or earphones?
> 
> ...


tin audio t2


----------



## weedophile

Sterix said:


> Hello Head-Fi,
> 
> Can I ask for a recommendation for IEMs or earphones?
> 
> ...


Absolutely love the IEM u mentioned and have the Tinaudio T2. The T2 is defintely an upgrade over the IEM u've mentioned in terms of sound except isolation and fit. Signature is almost the same but T2 is more balanced while the IEM u've mentioned is V-shaped, and maybe abit too bright for some. The T2's trebles are some of the best that i've heard imo.

After i have gotten another MMCX made by "Y" company to go with the IEM u've mentioned, boy, i find myself not touching the T2 at all, but that's just me.

I think depends on what u use it for like for me i use IEM for commute and its rather noisy so isolation is pretty impt and even though the IEM u've mentioned isnt the best at isolation, it does a far better job than the T2. Otherwise its a no brainer upgrade for home use.


----------



## Sterix

weedophile said:


> Absolutely love the IEM u mentioned and have the Tinaudio T2. The T2 is defintely an upgrade over the IEM u've mentioned in terms of sound except isolation and fit. Signature is almost the same but T2 is more balanced while the IEM u've mentioned is V-shaped, and maybe abit too bright for some. The T2's trebles are some of the best that i've heard imo.
> 
> After i have gotten another MMCX made by "Y" company to go with the IEM u've mentioned, boy, i find myself not touching the T2 at all, but that's just me.
> 
> I think depends on what u use it for like for me i use IEM for commute and its rather noisy so isolation is pretty impt and even though the IEM u've mentioned isnt the best at isolation, it does a far better job than the T2. Otherwise its a no brainer upgrade for home use.



Thank you for the detailed input. Do you have the link for the MMCX? I do feel that 4in1 is a tad bright for my taste. Did the MMCX you bought eliminate such an issue?


----------



## DBaldock9

Sterix said:


> Hello Head-Fi,
> 
> Can I ask for a recommendation for IEMs or earphones?
> 
> ...



I've got the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50, and really like their sound.  They've got a nice, flexible cable, and a 3-Button controller that works with Android phones.
The MMCX version of the BK50 is called the WK50, and it's $45.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PIZ...ure-port-Earbuds-Double-Unit/32843067443.html


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2018)

Sterix said:


> Hello Head-Fi,
> 
> Can I ask for a recommendation for IEMs or earphones?
> 
> ...





DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the HLSX Magaosi MGS-BK50, and really like their sound.  They've got a nice, flexible cable, and a 3-Button controller that works with Android phones.
> The MMCX version of the BK50 is called the WK50, and it's $45.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PIZ...ure-port-Earbuds-Double-Unit/32843067443.html



+1 on the MMCX version of the BK50. It is a bit old nowadays, but that’s not necessarily a bad thing.

It sounds great, and is a beautiful looking IEM. The soundstage is very big, but note that it is v shaped.

“Balanced” is an ambiguous descriptor, because different people use it to mean 2 different things. If by balanced you’re looking for flat/neutral, the Magaosi is going to be too v shaped. But if by balanced you mean a good balance of bass, mids, and treble, with no 1 frequency range overly boosted and dominant (like Beats or basshead gear), then yeah BK50 would work.

You can also read 2 trustworthy impressions here: http://www.aproear.co.uk/magaosi-bk50/

@loomisjohnson can chime in in case I missed anything. Note they reviewed the fixed-cable version. I have the MMCX version, but the sound tuning did not change.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> +1 on the MMCX version of the BK50. It is a bit old nowadays, but that’s not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> It sounds great, and is a beautiful looking IEM. The soundstage is very big, but note that it is v shaped.
> 
> So if by “balanced” (which is somewhat ambiguous because different people use it to mean 2 different things), you’re looking for forward mids or perfectly flat/neutral, it’s probably going to be too v shaped for you. But if by balanced you mean a good balance of bass, mids, and treble, with no 1 frequency range overly boosted and dominant (like Beats or basshead gear), then yeah BK50 would work.



Well I've got the **** 4 in 1, from late 2016 - and they're definitely the most V-shaped earphones in my collection - with a lot of Treble (even though my hearing only goes out to ~13.5KHz these days).


----------



## Sterix

@Slater @DBaldock9

Thank you both for your input! How does the Tinaudio T2 compared to VK50?


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2018)

Sterix said:


> @Slater @DBaldock9
> 
> Thank you both for your input! How does the Tinaudio T2 compared to VK50?



No problem, glad to help.

T2 is basically flat and neutral tuning, vs v shaped BK50.

BK50 has bigger soundstage. The soundstage on T2 isn’t bad, it’s just not as big as BK50. This is because the BK50 is open in the back. But this also affects isolation. The T2 has better isolation.

BK50 has sub bass that extends deep. T2 is very light on sub bass without mods.

They are both excellent, and I love them both.

I would buy based on genre. For electronic music, rap, modern pop, etc the BK50 for sure. With those genres the T2 will leave you wanting the punch and fun energy of that sub bass, where the T2 will be more “boring”. For classical, acoustic stuff like jazz, orchestral, dominant vocals, etc the T2 is the bees knees.

It’s just a matter of using the right tool for the job. You can remove a screw from a piece of wood with a hammer, but a screwdriver works best because it’s made for it. Likewise, you can drive a nail into wood with a screwdriver, but a hammer is best for that.


----------



## weedophile (Jul 21, 2018)

Sterix said:


> Thank you for the detailed input. Do you have the link for the MMCX? I do feel that 4in1 is a tad bright for my taste. Did the MMCX you bought eliminate such an issue?


I feel really bad that i cant link u openly as the cable that i've got is banned xD oh and the IEM u've mentioned is banned too

Anw i find the stock IEM acceptable in terms of brightness as i have pretty high threshold for trebles, but it can be fatiguing over extended listening. With the change of cables (8 core silver plated), i find them to be softer, the trebles are tamed, and the mids sounded fuller and i still like the sparkiness of the trebles.  Ceramic shells seem to give this effect (an earbud has this but its banned too xD)

Either way, if not for me breaking the MMCX cables when trying to change it to the NiceHCK silver plated MMCX, i probably wouldnt have bought the cable upgrade. Oh ya and i feel the cheap NiceHCK silver cable (alot of other stores sells the same thing) elevate the trebles more than stock.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello.  I'm a Grado sound fan.  

Any IEMS of Earbuds that has grado sound 100$  or less?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> +1 on the MMCX version of the BK50. It is a bit old nowadays, but that’s not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> It sounds great, and is a beautiful looking IEM. The soundstage is very big, but note that it is v shaped.
> 
> ...


for consistency's sake, the (by no means universally-accepted) standard meaning of "balanced" is lack of emphasis on any particular frequency, while "neutral" generally refers to the tonality--i.e. the lack of coloration (warm, bright, sharp, etc.). ergo, the t2 (imo) is balanced but slightly bright (likewise the nicehck bro); the it01, otoh, is neutralish but by no means balanced. all worthy purchases, btw. sorry for the childish acronyms, but i've had one too many manhattans...


----------



## Slater (Jul 21, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> for consistency's sake, the (by no means universally-accepted) standard meaning of "balanced" is lack of emphasis on any particular frequency, while "neutral" generally refers to the tonality--i.e. the lack of coloration (warm, bright, sharp, etc.). ergo, the t2 (imo) is balanced but slightly bright (likewise the nicehck bro); the it01, otoh, is neutralish but by no means balanced. all worthy purchases, btw. sorry for the childish acronyms, but i've had one too many manhattans...



That makes sense.

It just adds to the reality that describing sound in words is not easy. I mean, we all HEAR things differently. Then there’s the difficulty of putting that into words, which can not only be described differently by 2 people, but those words can be interpreted differently by 2 people as well!

Therefore, the only hope we have is to try and use as standard terms as possible. Unfortunately, the world of audio doesn’t quite have that yet.

Imagine how hard it would be to describe a fire engine if we all didn’t agree on what the color red looked like. If the word “red” didn’t exist, and I was forced to describe the color only using words, I might say “_imagine the color of the fire engine color as hot, but not so hot it’s like a fire or the sun._” That makes no sense, and can be misinterpreted by different people. So we all got together and agreed that the color red is called “red”. But even that’s not specific enough, becaue there’s dozens of shards of red and everyone sees colors a little differently. So they invented Pantone colors. Now everyone knows what color red you mean when you say “the fire engine is painted Pantone 485C”.

That’s the problem we have with describing sound. There is no Pantone scale. Sure, FR graphs help, by that doesn’t account for things that can’t be measured by FR measurements, such as tonality, soundstage, naturalness, decay speed, and many other aspects of audio gear’s sound.


----------



## DBaldock9

Sterix said:


> @Slater @DBaldock9
> 
> Thank you both for your input! How does the Tinaudio T2 compared to VK50?



Just found that the MMCX version of the BK50 is available for less money on Amazon ($40), than from AliExpress ($45).
https://smile.amazon.com/MAGAOSI-Earbuds-Detachable-Control-drivers/dp/B0778P9NVY


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> Just found that the MMCX version of the BK50 is available for less money on Amazon ($40), than from AliExpress ($45).
> https://smile.amazon.com/MAGAOSI-Earbuds-Detachable-Control-drivers/dp/B0778P9NVY



That's the exact listing where I got mine from (12/2017). The seller is Magaosi directly, even though that Amazon page lists them as sold by "Our Choice".


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Some further listening with the Trn v80 has left me speechless, they sound really good, the separation is extremely good, soundstage too, and acoustic guitars are magic. Very balanced sound signature, I put on a sine sweep and all the way up it's almost linear. Foam tips seem to be the best with it.


----------



## cqtek (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a lot of IEMs and I still have not found what I'm looking for ... It could be a mixture of several that I have ...
I have very clear the profile that I like, good presence of subbass and bass, voices not in the back (I prefer them front or flat) and highs but soft enough for the sound to have a lot of detail, definition, separation and clarity.

Of all the last thing I bought, I like Fiio FH1, I like the profile but I miss the detail, the separation and clarity that I look for, as well as the scene. I also like the KZ ZS10, it has a lot of what I'm looking for, but it lacks naturalness and a somewhat more compact and rich sound, it's difficult to explain. Another IEM that I like is Ostry KC06A, but it lacks definition, scene and detail too.

I like to much, also Toneking TK12S, but they have a lot of bass, I can only hold them for a while. 
It would change in them some more present mids by less bass and sub bass.

What do you advise for 100€?


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> I have a lot of IEMs and I still have not found what I'm looking for ... It could be a mixture of several that I have ...
> I have very clear the profile that I like, good presence of subbass and bass, voices not in the back (I prefer them front or flat) and highs but soft enough for the sound to have a lot of detail, definition, separation and clarity.
> 
> Of all the last thing I bought, I like Fiio FH1, I like the profile but I miss the detail, the separation and clarity that I look for, as well as the scene. I also like the KZ ZS10, it has a lot of what I'm looking for, but it lacks naturalness and a somewhat more compact and rich sound, it's difficult to explain. Another IEM that I like is Ostry KC06A, but it lacks definition, scene and detail too.
> ...





cqtek said:


> I have a lot of IEMs and I still have not found what I'm looking for ... It could be a mixture of several that I have ...
> I have very clear the profile that I like, good presence of subbass and bass, voices not in the back (I prefer them front or flat) and highs but soft enough for the sound to have a lot of detail, definition, separation and clarity.
> 
> Of all the last thing I bought, I like Fiio FH1, I like the profile but I miss the detail, the separation and clarity that I look for, as well as the scene. I also like the KZ ZS10, it has a lot of what I'm looking for, but it lacks naturalness and a somewhat more compact and rich sound, it's difficult to explain. Another IEM that I like is Ostry KC06A, but it lacks definition, scene and detail too.
> ...


My friend, I am in the absolute same situation as you, apart from I want alot of overall thickness to my sound. I also want the exact same signature as you but am having difficulties. I've been through so many sub 100 iems and have had no luck. I went from rock jaw alpha genus v2 to dunu titan 3 to ath e40 to final audio e3000 to ostry kc09 to fh1 and my current it01s. Out of all of them the fh1s were what I was looking for, but it didn't sound as detailed, and just a little bit less extended on the highs for my liking. The it01 are absolutely exceptional for a vshaped lover, there soo technical for There price but i may return them back because for general YouTube and watching movies or anime, they aren't that good because for some reason voices  feel a bit distant, in the sides somewhere it seems out of focus for voices which is a shame. I'm not sure if it's the wide soundstage or the mids tuning that's giving me this effect. Currently, theres alot of hype going around for the music maker ninetails. Ill wait for on more reviews on those, as they seem interesting for our similar sound signatures. If I have no luck with those, then I most probably will sell my it01s and rebuy the fh1s.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> I have a lot of IEMs and I still have not found what I'm looking for ... It could be a mixture of several that I have ...
> I have very clear the profile that I like, good presence of subbass and bass, voices not in the back (I prefer them front or flat) and highs but soft enough for the sound to have a lot of detail, definition, separation and clarity.
> 
> Of all the last thing I bought, I like Fiio FH1, I like the profile but I miss the detail, the separation and clarity that I look for, as well as the scene. I also like the KZ ZS10, it has a lot of what I'm looking for, but it lacks naturalness and a somewhat more compact and rich sound, it's difficult to explain. Another IEM that I like is Ostry KC06A, but it lacks definition, scene and detail too.
> ...


I also see you have the tk12s, how do they compare to the fh1s?


----------



## cqtek (Jul 22, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> I also see you have the tk12s, how do they compare to the fh1s?



FH1 bass is great for me in quantity and presence, but TK12s bass is giant. TK12s has more detail, micro detail and separation, also clarity and soundstage, its sound is richer in nuances. I think that TK12s It's more brighter than FH1.
TK12s has a massive sound, you don't need to pup up the volume to hear all the sound. But with its massive sound I can only take a little time.

This is my own review of TK12s, in spanish, you can translate:

https://auricular.org/toneking-tk12s/

For me the TK12s would be an ideal IEM if the bass was not so great, but perhaps its sound would not be like that.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> FH1 bass is great for me in quantity and presence, but TK12s bass is giant. TK12s has more detail, micro detail and separation, also clarity and soundstage, its sound is richer in nuances. I think that TK12s It's more brighter than FH1.
> TK12s has a massive sound, you don't need to pup up the volume to hear all the sound. But with its massive sound I can only take a little time.
> 
> This is my own review of TK12s, in spanish, you can translate:
> ...


Thanks alot, this was really helpful! Now the main part, what about vocals? This is the most important to me. How do the vocals compare to the fh1s? Also do they have THICK vocals and sound? I want to feel like everything is close to me.


----------



## perfecious (Jul 22, 2018)

cqtek said:


> I have a lot of IEMs and I still have not found what I'm looking for ... It could be a mixture of several that I have ...
> *I have very clear the profile that I like, good presence of subbass and bass, voices not in the back (I prefer them front or flat) and highs but soft enough for the sound to have a lot of detail, definition, separation and clarity.*
> 
> Of all the last thing I bought, I like Fiio FH1, I like the profile but I miss the detail, the separation and clarity that I look for, as well as the scene. I also like the KZ ZS10, it has a lot of what I'm looking for, but it lacks naturalness and a somewhat more compact and rich sound, it's difficult to explain. Another IEM that I like is Ostry KC06A, but it lacks definition, scene and detail too.
> ...



I know I might be biased at this point (since I just love them too much), but you are literally describing the TIN Audio T2s.


----------



## cqtek

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot, this was really helpful! Now the main part, what about vocals? This is the most important to me. How do the vocals compare to the fh1s? Also do they have THICK vocals and sound? I want to feel like everything is close to me.



The voices are darker and present, thicker in the FH1, basically because the difference is not so great with respect to the basses. I do not think the TK12s is an IEM suitable only for voices.



perfecious said:


> I know I might be biased at this point (since I just love them too much), but you are literally describing the TIN Audio T2s.



I guess it will be with sealed bass vents.





 

According to the frequency responses of both, I see:

- T2 has less subbass, but the fall towards the mids is less pronounced. If the vocal range is from 100Hz to 1KHz, it could be said that the voices are somewhat more present in the T2.
- FH1 has a higher mids more present and there is no fall from 5KHz to 10KHz, as there is in the T2. Above the 10KHz FH1 fall while the T2 rise, hence the T2 are brighter and this part provides more detail and clarity to the rest of frequencies.

My questions are:

Is the bass in the T2 consistent when the holes are sealed? Do you suffer from variability over time?
Do the T2s have the level of detail, clarity and separation superior to other IEMs below € 100?

Uhmmmm


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 22, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> Just found that the MMCX version of the BK50 is available for less money on Amazon ($40), than from AliExpress ($45).
> https://smile.amazon.com/MAGAOSI-Earbuds-Detachable-Control-drivers/dp/B0778P9NVY



I suppose the difference of that with this listing is only the mic cable? 

though, weirdly enough, I've just noticed, it says cable on the listing but the option is blue and wooden, which is for the IEMs.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...SE215-SE535-SE846-UE900-HIFI/32891781902.html

then there's this version of the BK50. since the original is already V-shaped, making it closed would up the bass even further?


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> The voices are darker and present, thicker in the FH1, basically because the difference is not so great with respect to the basses. I do not think the TK12s is an IEM suitable only for voices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cqtek said:


> The voices are darker and present, thicker in the FH1, basically because the difference is not so great with respect to the basses. I do not think the TK12s is an IEM suitable only for voices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then that just put me off, it seems like the fh1 is still the best choice for bass and voice. Why don't you have a look at the toneking ninetails?


----------



## HungryPanda

Or the Toneking TK2


----------



## cqtek

Nabillion_786 said:


> Then that just put me off, it seems like the fh1 is still the best choice for bass and voice. Why don't you have a look at the toneking ninetails?



Yes, I have them in the spotlight for a long time.



HungryPanda said:


> Or the Toneking TK2



I read here that TK2 are balanced. I think, just from what I've read, that they could stay a little short in the presence of bass.

Both are two options that I have considered, but I still do not decide.

Thanks @Nabillion_786 and @HungryPanda


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> Yes, I have them in the spotlight for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, and by looking at the graph do you think I should go for the toneking ninetails from Ali express, or is it just better to go for fh1? Could you do a graph comparison as that would help.


----------



## cqtek

Here is a great review, you can compare the graphics:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


>



Wow that’s unique!


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> Here is a great review, you can compare the graphics:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews


Yeah that's a really good review and makes me tempted. Can you do a graph comparison with the fh1 and ninetales please if you have the time? I want good bass with thick, close vocals and good enough highs. With upto £120 to spend do you still think fh1s are the still the best?


----------



## ssnjrthgr8 (Jul 22, 2018)

Is this a good deal? Its a $10 hifiman iem. IDK much about hifiman stuff. From what I can gather on the internet hifiman build quality/QC is questionable.






https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-bolt-in-ear-monitors


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Jul 22, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0144MK2HU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_xTkvBb1TFE59D

Received these Betron D-NZ500 yesterday. And have been giving them a shot.

For £10 They come in the most extraordinary package, a really tasty brown velvet hinged box of high quality, 7 sets of tips including foam, a shirt clip and drawstring pouch.
It's virtually set out like the old Etymotic ER4, which is why I thought I'd give them a go.

They are gold in colour and resemble an etymotic for sure , seem well made with a rubber like covered cable but with very low microphonics. But you have a shirt clip anyway so no problem.
No cable synch but it really isn't a huge deal. As the cable is actually nice.
Isolation is excellent with the grey tips with red bores 

Sounds wise.....well they certainly aren't etymotic quality, but actually they really are surprisingly very very good.

Actually these have a very Shure 535 presentation, especially in sub bass and mids, the mids actually are quite buttery!
The bass doesn't really go that deep, it's mostly sub Not quite as refined as the shure but hey £10.

Treble is well Shure 530 ish, It's there but not as rolled off however it does sound like them.

After listening to them last night and this morning  I'm very impressed with them indeed, great for Rock, fusion and jazz. A very pleasing shure like sound, sorry but every time I've put them in I instantly think 535 lol

Very enjoyable earphones indeed. Lovely bouncy bass, butter like mids and a nice treble 
They aren't detail monsters by any means and they aren't the most refined out there  but having said that they really are a pleasure to listen to.
Plus the the box and accessories make these a brilliant bargain.
Very happy.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0144MK2HU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_xTkvBb1TFE59D
> 
> Received these Betron D-NZ500 yesterday. And have been giving them a shot.
> 
> ...



I bought those last March - £8 lightning deal.  I immediately recognized that they were excellent...and as you said enjoyable. I am finding more and more that Betrons are excellent iems.   Having never seen nor heard an etymotic,  I had no idea that they resemble those.  I have never heard a Shure either.

I have eight Betrons!


----------



## cqtek

Nabillion_786 said:


> Yeah that's a really good review and makes me tempted. Can you do a graph comparison with the fh1 and ninetales please if you have the time? I want good bass with thick, close vocals and good enough highs. With upto £120 to spend do you still think fh1s are the still the best?



It's so difficult to compare FH1 with Nine Tail because you can configure several profiles on Toneking. You can convert the IEMs to L shape, almost balanced or V shaped. So Nine Tails are a very adaptable IEM and you can possibly configure it to your liking, while with the FH1 you can only change the eartips to modify the sound to a lesser degree, which you can also do with the Toneking.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I bought those last March - £8 lightning deal.  I immediately recognized that they were excellent...and as you said enjoyable. I am finding more and more that Betrons are excellent iems.   Having never seen nor heard an etymotic,  I had no idea that they resemble those.  I have never heard a Shure either.
> 
> I have eight Betrons!



https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...bPcAhUyMuwKHWjgCzUQMwhKKAQwBA&iact=mrc&uact=8
8! Nice. 

That's the etys, notice the similar box....
Design and how they are packed to these Betron?  
Etymotic is all about stupidly brilliant isolation and very very revealing sound. Not to everyone's taste but certainly the very best I've ever heard. 

Shure is all about mids mostly. More an on stage vocalist sound. which in the aforementioned department these Betron resemble. 

Excellent they are too. I'm got my eye on a couple more.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> It's so difficult to compare FH1 with Nine Tail because you can configure several profiles on Toneking. You can convert the IEMs to L shape, almost balanced or V shaped. So Nine Tails are a very adaptable IEM and you can possibly configure it to your liking, while with the FH1 you can only change the eartips to modify the sound to a lesser degree, which you can also do with the Toneking.


Ohh I see, that sounds interesting. I just read a few Google translated reviews of the ninetails from ali express lol, and someone said it's not for sub bass lovers which may put me off. To be more specific, I'm looking for nice sub bass rumble with good extension, good midbass impact without bleeding into the mids. Overall I'm not looking for a bass head style iem, but in between average and bass head. In the mids, I especially want things to sound full bodied, with vocals standing out being thick and feeling really close as though the action is Infront of you. Lastly, I want decent enough highs, with good extension, great details and nice separation. I don't mind treble sounding a bit soft, but not too much that it sounds dark. Do you have any recommendations within my budget of £120?


----------



## HungryPanda

I would recommend the Betron BS-10 to anyone. So good I bought a back up pair


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I would recommend the Betron BS-10 to anyone. So good I bought a back up pair



Agreed.

It’s amazing what $10.99 can buy you.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It’s amazing what $10.99 can buy you.



Which is why my list is too long...


----------



## Adide

For the discussion above: if you have large ears just go with the ninetails - although it looks alien it will fit flush. For smaller ears think twice.
Go wide bore tips - because of the 90 degrees assembly design the sound tube might point towards your ear wall and miss bass. Once you go wide everything will fully reveal.
This hidden treasure can go from mid centric signature to slightly u-shaped via its filters additionally tuned by tip rolling.
@crabdog review its spot on really and says it all (at least for me it does).
About bass concerns - it has good extension and it's very well nuanced. Again, for me the review is perfect. The man said it - one of the best choices (if not the best) up to 150. Not to mention the versatility.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Adide said:


> For the discussion above: if you have large ears just go with the ninetails - although it looks alien it will fit flush. For smaller ears think twice.
> Go wide bore tips - because of the 90 degrees assembly design the sound tube might point towards your ear wall and miss bass. Once you go wide everything will fully reveal.
> This hidden treasure can go from mid centric signature to slightly u-shaped via its filters additionally tuned by tip rolling.
> @crabdog review its spot on really and says it all (at least for me it does).
> About bass concerns - it has good extension and it's very well nuanced. Again, for me the review is perfect. The man said it - one of the best choices (if not the best) up to 150. Not to mention the versatility.


Amazing, absolutely appreciate it. Could you compare it to the it01 if you've ever tried them? I'm looking for in between average and bass head amount of bass that don't bleed into the mids. Thick vocals that's detailed, forward enough and tonally accurate. Highs that have great extension, detail, separation and clarity. Could you please confirm if this iem ticks all these boxes?


----------



## Adide

Nabillion_786 said:


> Amazing, absolutely appreciate it. Could you compare it to the it01 if you've ever tried them? I'm looking for in between average and bass head amount of bass that don't bleed into the mids. Thick vocals that's detailed, forward enough and tonally accurate. Highs that have great extension, detail, separation and clarity. Could you please confirm if this iem ticks all these boxes?



Buddy, everything is relative, more in audio. I just wanted to reiterate that the 9tail is great for me as well. It might suck for you for a number of reasons but the few that have it praise it.

It01 - I don't have it.

Bass is tunable via filters, from shy to big. Basshead level - no. Quality wise - excellent texture and great extension.
Bleed - undetectable by me.
Thick vocals - I'd say no. Fair, transparent, detailed, forward (via filters) - hell yes.
Treble extended and detailed - yes. You can add more energy to it via filters or tips.

Again - this is IMO but just wanted to confirm the findings of those more experienced than me.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Adide said:


> Buddy, everything is relative, more in audio. I just wanted to reiterate that the 9tail is great for me as well. It might suck for you for a number of reasons but the few that have it praise it.
> 
> It01 - I don't have it.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate it man, this really helps as I like taking alot of opinions and reviews before buying anything. Just last thing I want to ask is that, can I tune these in a such a way that is has plenty of bass (not bass head standards), good vocal presence, and soft enough highs that have good extension, detail and separation. In other words I dont mind taking a bit of a bit in the highs, but want really good bass and midrange performance.


----------



## Slater (Jul 22, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Amazing, absolutely appreciate it. Could you compare it to the it01 if you've ever tried them? I'm looking for in between average and bass head amount of bass that don't bleed into the mids. Thick vocals that's detailed, forward enough and tonally accurate. Highs that have great extension, detail, separation and clarity. Could you please confirm if this iem ticks all these boxes?





Adide said:


> Buddy, everything is relative, more in audio.



Agreed.

We aren’t mind readers, nor can we be expected to be. We can only get you close in the ballpark.

We all hear differently. If you want to know if you’ll like an IEM, try it and see. If you don’t like it, send it back or sell it. Buy it from Amazon; they’ll accept it back if you don’t want it. Or demo it from a local audio store or another local HF member.

The only person that knows if something is going to be absolutely perfect for you, is yourself.


----------



## thejoker13 (Jul 22, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Really appreciate it man, this really helps as I like taking alot of opinions and reviews before buying anything. Just last thing I want to ask is that, can I tune these in a such a way that is has plenty of bass (not bass head standards), good vocal presence, and soft enough highs that have good extension, detail and separation. In other words I dont mind taking a bit of a bit in the highs, but want really good bass and midrange performance.


I can 100%  recommend the nine tail to you based on what you're asking for. I've also never seen them for sale at that price, so that helps mitigate the risk to an extent. I have not yet read of someone not finding them good value even at their normal asking price. I fully believe if you find them comfortable and get a good fit, that you would be pleased with the sonics based and your requests.


----------



## monitoringsound70

HungryPanda said:


> I would recommend the Betron BS-10 to anyone. So good I bought a back up pair



Next on my list.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Which is why my list is too long...


You should see mine


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We aren’t mind readers, nor can we be expected to be. We can only get you close in the ballpark.
> 
> ...


That's true, it would be stupid to ask someone if your going to like something. However, theres nothing wrong in giving someone your preferred signature and asking them if that particular iem will suit to what your looking for. That's why people ask alot of objective questions that help them come to there final decision.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> You should see mine



Well, let us see it then!  I just went to your profile and  nothing is filled in...


----------



## Nabillion_786

thejoker13 said:


> I can 100%  recommend the nine tail to you based on what you're asking for. I've also never seen them for sale at that price, so that helps mitigate the risk to an extent. I have not yet read of someone not finding them good value even at their normal asking price. I fully believe if you find them comfortable and get a good fit, that you would be pleased with the sonics based and your requests.


Thanks ever so much, will be buying these most definitely!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> at's why people ask alot of objective questions that help them come to there final decision.



It is not that objective though.  People have different ear anatomy for one thing.

Sorry if I missed it, but have you said what type of music you listen to?  Favorite albums or artists?  

What other gear do you have?  Your profile list is empty...


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Well, let us see it then!  I just went to your profile and  nothing is filled in...



Lol  I've never noticed that bit  
I'll fill it in tomorrow.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> It is not that objective though.  People have different ear anatomy for one thing.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but have you said what type of music you listen to?  Favorite albums or artists?
> 
> What other gear do you have?  Your profile list is empty...


I use my axon 7 phone which is a solid phone for audio. Also, I mainly watch alot of youtube, movies and anime, so would like that rumbling bass with good impact whilst having voices shine out as much as possible. I don't mind taking a hit on the highs, but not to the extent of a darkened sound.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I use my axon 7 phone which is a solid phone for audio. Also, I mainly watch alot of youtube, movies and anime, so would like that rumbling bass with good impact whilst having voices shine out as much as possible. I don't mind taking a hit on the highs, but not to the extent of a darkened sound.



Try this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Betron-Ear...11133&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=betron+bs10&psc=1

or this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earphones-...F8&qid=1532311265&sr=8-1&keywords=artiste+dc1

You could have them by Tuesday if you have Amazon Prime and be happily enjoying your videos.

I love them both, and I do have a few more expensive things.  My list is filled out.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Try this
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Betron-Ear...11133&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=betron+bs10&psc=1
> 
> or this
> ...


Thanks alot for your suggestions, but do you think these will have the detail, clarity and separation, considering there really low on price. Also sorry for mentioning but my budget is upto £120 so don't mind going a bit higher.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 22, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot for your suggestions, but do you think these will have the detail, clarity and separation, considering there really low on price. Also sorry for mentioning but my budget is upto £120 so don't mind going a bit higher.



Don't bass everything on price.  That kind of thinking just encourages sellers to jack up the price so that people like you will think it must be worth it.

This IS the hidden gems thread...

I just mentioned two of many...


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't bass everything on price.  That kind of thinking just encourages sellers to jack up the price so that people like you will think it must be worth it.
> 
> This IS the hidden gems thread...
> 
> I just mentioned two of many...


Haha, just thinking about it is real jokes. A £15 unknown Chinese earphone technically outclassing a £100+ beats product that's been commercialed to be the next audio world beater. I agree with you if your comparing the ones you mentioned to general over hyped products like the classic 'shure 215s', but Im specifically looking for these special chifi stuff, so going up in price for something like the ninetails sounds really good for the price.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't bass everything on price.  That kind of thinking just encourages sellers to jack up the price so that people like you will think it must be worth it.
> 
> This IS the hidden gems thread...
> 
> I just mentioned two of many...


To add further, I personally feel everything performs in its price range tiers, even the iems from these threads. One way or another, all these special, cheap, hidden iems are always getting improvements and end up getting a price bump, which results in eventual tiering. You have the sub 50 tier, sub 100, sub 200 etc, all of these iems generally perform to there tier range. Now the ultimate 'hidden gem' will be to find an iem that outperforms it's own tier and reaches out to the next one. There are only a few I've found from my hours of searching in these threads, but unfortunately there's none to my signature liking. However, the ninetails seems interesting, and I will look into the ones you suggested. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Zerohour88

Nabillion_786 said:


> To add further, I personally feel everything performs in its price range tiers, even the iems from these threads. One way or another, all these special, cheap, hidden iems are always getting improvements and end up getting a price bump, which results in eventual tiering. You have the sub 50 tier, sub 100, sub 200 etc, all of these iems generally perform to there tier range. Now the ultimate 'hidden gem' will be to find an iem that outperforms it's own tier and reaches out to the next one. There are only a few I've found from my hours of searching in these threads, but unfortunately there's none to my signature liking. However, the ninetails seems interesting, and I will look into the ones you suggested. Thanks a lot.



Most recent (and memorable) to me is the recent IT04 ($499) being heavily TOTL level. Friend liked it more than Dita Answer Truth ($999) , IIRC.


----------



## tancg

I read that TK13 or rather TK012 has better micro details.. maybe it will suit guys like us who want details, soundstage and rich signature?



cqtek said:


> FH1 bass is great for me in quantity and presence, but TK12s bass is giant. TK12s has more detail, micro detail and separation, also clarity and soundstage, its sound is richer in nuances. I think that TK12s It's more brighter than FH1.
> TK12s has a massive sound, you don't need to pup up the volume to hear all the sound. But with its massive sound I can only take a little time.
> 
> This is my own review of TK12s, in spanish, you can translate:
> ...


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Haha, just thinking about it is real jokes. A £15 unknown Chinese earphone technically outclassing a £100+ beats product that's been commercialed to be the next audio world beater. I agree with you if your comparing the ones you mentioned to general over hyped products like the classic 'shure 215s', but Im specifically looking for these special chifi stuff, so going up in price for something like the ninetails sounds really good for the price.



Yes, there are excellent values at every price range.

Correct me if I'm wrong - you're using these to watch cartoons on YouTube, correct? Aren't you over thinking this; making your decision incredibly ridiculously overly complicated?


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> I use my axon 7 phone which is a solid phone for audio. Also, I mainly watch alot of youtube, movies and anime, so would like that rumbling bass with good impact whilst having voices shine out as much as possible. I don't mind taking a hit on the highs, but not to the extent of a darkened sound.



don't know about the nine tails, but for movies i really like the King Pro. nice rumble there, and not to recessed mids so you can still hear the dialog clearly


----------



## Nabillion_786

tancg said:


> I read that TK13 or rather TK012 has better micro details.. maybe it will suit guys like us who want details, soundstage and rich signature?


I was also interested in these, but a lot of people said there more v shaped so that means the midrange is less pronounced


----------



## Nabillion_786

Slater said:


> Yes, there are excellent values at every price range.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong - you're using these to watch cartoons on YouTube, correct? Aren't you over thinking this; making your decision incredibly ridiculously overly complicated?


Btw it's not only anime, I watch alot of movies, YouTube and soo much football. I used to think I'm over complicating things, but if you think about it, a good iem will should dramatically improve the experience of watching a movie. Good, nicely extended sub bass sound is needed, decent impact without bleeding into the mids, with nice upfront vocals and a good 3d soundstage. Why should your limit your wonderfully technical iem for music only.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> don't know about the nine tails, but for movies i really like the King Pro. nice rumble there, and not to recessed mids so you can still hear the dialog clearly


Thanks, this really helps. Also, I hear alot of people saying that their virtually the same as the it01s with little improvements. The problem with my it01 is recessed vocals, where are the vocals positioned on your king pros?


----------



## Adide

Nabillion_786 said:


> Really appreciate it man, this really helps as I like taking alot of opinions and reviews before buying anything. Just last thing I want to ask is that, can I tune these in a such a way that is has plenty of bass (not bass head standards), good vocal presence, and soft enough highs that have good extension, detail and separation. In other words I dont mind taking a bit of a bit in the highs, but want really good bass and midrange performance.



It seems like you made up your mind but I'm going to answer anyway since you asked: the 9tail has 3 bass tuning filters and 3 treble tuning ones. All in all you can make 9 distinct tuning combinations (one might also consider the no bass filter option which according to some is viable but I've never used it - this will bring the number of combination to 12). And this is before tip rolling variations.

For my ears, the bass filters can go from mildly recessed to almost level with the mids and then more prominent than mids but not in the bass head level territory - all with wide bores. I've never managed to have satisfying bass punch with narrow bores because I suspect the sound tube got shut against the ear wall due to the design. Some might have more luck with narrow bores by attempting a shallower insertion or due to different ear anatomy.

The treble filters can go from slightly below mids with narrow bores (about level with wide bores) and then gradually increasing in energy without affecting extension.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Adide said:


> It seems like you made up your mind but I'm going to answer anyway since you asked: the 9tail has 3 bass tuning filters and 3 treble tuning ones. All in all you can make 9 distinct tuning combinations (one might also consider the no bass filter option which according to some is viable but I've never used it - this will bring the number of combination to 12). And this is before tip rolling variations.
> 
> For my ears, the bass filters can go from mildly recessed to almost level with the mids and then more prominent than mids but not in the bass head level territory - all with wide bores. I've never managed to have satisfying bass punch with narrow bores because I suspect the sound tube got shut against the ear wall due to the design. Some might have more luck with narrow bores by attempting a shallower insertion or due to different ear anatomy.
> 
> The treble filters can go from slightly below mids with narrow bores (about level with wide bores) and then gradually increasing in energy without affecting extension.


Thanks alot for your detailed response, this is the type of information that will really help me. These iems seem very interesting because of the filter options alone. However, my only concern is if the bass will be enough at its maximum peak. When you say ' more prominent then the mids', by how much do you mean. A slight boost or a moderate boost? I don't need bass head level amount but quite a bit. Lastly, when the filters and tips are set to max bass, do they bleed into the mids or do they affect the vocals in anyway. If you don't mind could you please check that out for me as this is what I'm really looking for.


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks, this really helps. Also, I hear alot of people saying that their virtually the same as the it01s with little improvements. The problem with my it01 is recessed vocals, where are the vocals positioned on your king pros?



Haven't heard the it01 yet, so i can't compare. I would say the King Pro is V shaped, but the mid is not drowned out by the bass and treble. Nice balance.


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> Haven't heard the it01 yet, so i can't compare. I would say the King Pro is V shaped, but the mid is not drowned out by the bass and treble. Nice balance.


That's good to hear, but do the vocals sound behind the instruments or in line with them? I do not want instruments to be dominating over voices.


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> That's good to hear, but do the vocals sound behind the instruments or in line with them? I do not want instruments to be dominating over voices.



They are in line. I don't really like vocals that are recessed. If you want a more forward mid, the other iems in my profile has them (with the exception of the Boarseman KR25D


----------



## Nabillion_786

I've just looked into more reviews of the king pro and alot of them state that these have a thin midrange like the it01 so it may not be to my liking. Also, I see you have the hiseniors b5, how much bass amounts of bass do they have with the bass tips?


----------



## Nabillion_786

I've just looked into more reviews of the king pro and alot of them state that these have a thin midrange like the it01 so it may not be to my liking. Also, I see you have the hiseniors b5, how much bass amounts of bass do they have with the bass tips?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I've just looked into more reviews of the king pro and alot of them state that these have a thin midrange like the it01 so it may not be to my liking. Also, I see you have the hiseniors b5, how much bass amounts of bass do they have with the bass tips?



What iems do you currently own and what iems have you had in the past?


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> What iems do you currently own and what iems have you had in the past?


I've had soo many sub 100 iems, like the rock jaw Alfa genus v2, final audio e3000, ath e40 and the ostry kc09. Just recently tried the fh1 which was the best tuning for my preferred sound signature but it lacked the technicalities I was looking for such as extension, separation, details and a good soundstage.


----------



## chinmie

Nabillion_786 said:


> I've just looked into more reviews of the king pro and alot of them state that these have a thin midrange like the it01 so it may not be to my liking. Also, I see you have the hiseniors b5, how much bass amounts of bass do they have with the bass tips?



I use ortofon tips on the B5 which is not a bass boosting tips, and for me the bass is good amount. It's more of a warm midbass though, not too much on the subbass. It does however presents the music in a more natural sounding than the King Pro. And tahe consideration that it's all BA, so the bass will kick differently than the IT01 or king pro


----------



## Nabillion_786

chinmie said:


> I use ortofon tips on the B5 which is not a bass boosting tips, and for me the bass is good amount. It's more of a warm midbass though, not too much on the subbass. It does however presents the music in a more natural sounding than the King Pro. And tahe consideration that it's all BA, so the bass will kick differently than the IT01 or king pro


Ohh I see, thanks for the info. So based on the information I'm gathering, I need atleast a dynamic driver thats full bodied and performs well for vocals. So far I've only found the fh1s that suits this and maybe the ninetails. I really want to pull the trigger but it's just that feeling of waiting for 40 days and not being sure if your going to like the sound. Also I don't think you'll be able to return them back. I was really hoping for a UK solution.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> it lacked the technicalities I was looking for such as extension, separation, details and a good soundstage



Do you expect the quality of you tube videos to be able to take advantage of the awesome quality you are wanting in an iem?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I was really hoping for a UK solution.



Artiste DC1 on Amazon.  Send it back if you hate it.  I don't like the idea though of people ordering things knowing they will send it back.  Amazon is not a lending company.  I think or hope there is a good chance though that you would like them.  They have a dynamic driver and a ceramic one.   When I got mine, my husband, who has much higher level gear than mine, liked them enough to want his own.  Actually, we had unknowingly each ordered them.  When we realized we thought that possibly we would be sending one back unopened.  That did not happen.  We both wanted to keep them.


----------



## Adide

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks alot for your detailed response, this is the type of information that will really help me. These iems seem very interesting because of the filter options alone. However, my only concern is if the bass will be enough at its maximum peak. When you say ' more prominent then the mids', by how much do you mean. A slight boost or a moderate boost? I don't need bass head level amount but quite a bit. Lastly, when the filters and tips are set to max bass, do they bleed into the mids or do they affect the vocals in anyway. If you don't mind could you please check that out for me as this is what I'm really looking for.



Dude chill, you're overthinking this and I feel we're spamming the thread with redundant info and for this I beg you all pardon and I'm over regarding this matter.

Who's to say that moderate or slight boost really means the same for me and you? This is extreme hair splitting.
"Not bass head level but quite a bit" and so on... Really, do you expect realistic answers on this kind of poetic questions?
These are very personal details already and whomever will attempt to answer is probably going to fail you. On the other hand, if you put your faith in answers to such questions you'll most likely be in error.

Bottom line is that I think you already have a lot of data at your disposal - process it and make your decision. I hope I helped with my contribution. Good luck.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you expect the quality of you tube videos to be able to take advantage of the awesome quality you are wanting in an iem?


https://www.watchcartoononline.com/code-geass-episode-1-english-dubbed-2

This is an idea of what I watch. I don't watch my anime on YouTube, also most of the stuff I watch is in hd so I would assume the iem should take advantage.


----------



## mbwilson111

Adide said:


> Dude chill, you're overthinking this and I feel we're spamming the thread with redundant info and for this I beg you all pardon and I'm over regarding this matter.
> 
> Who's to say that moderate or slight boost really means the same for me and you? This is extreme hair splitting.
> "Not bass head level but quite a bit" and so on... Really, do you expect realistic answers on this kind of poetic questions?
> ...



I wish I could put 50 likes on this.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://www.watchcartoononline.com/code-geass-episode-1-english-dubbed-2
> 
> This is an idea of what I watch. I don't watch my anime on YouTube, also most of the stuff I watch is in hd so I would assume the iem should take advantage.



HD is the video quality.  Most YouTube sound is compressed as far as I know.  Someone correct me if I am wrong.  I only watch things like reviews on YouTube.


----------



## Nabillion_786

Adide said:


> Dude chill, you're overthinking this and I feel we're spamming the thread with redundant info and for this I beg you all pardon and I'm over regarding this matter.
> 
> Who's to say that moderate or slight boost really means the same for me and you? This is extreme hair splitting.
> "Not bass head level but quite a bit" and so on... Really, do you expect realistic answers on this kind of poetic questions?
> ...


I understand you but do you not realize that asking nitty gritty questions are really useful for the thread, as there are alot of people that have a strict sound signature they're after. I'm not asking you subjective questions like do you enjoy this iem or how do they sound like to you. I'm asking you how much bass amounts these have at max bass tuning. Regardless of if the bass is too much for you to handle or not, I'm not asking you if you enjoy the bass, I just want my objective questions answered. Anyways thanks alot for your information, I will now make a decision but remember it's not soo easy spending £100 on something that you have to wait upto 40 days for without being exactly sure about it's sound qualities. I don't come into threads to please people I'm never going to see, I just need my answers and hopefully they will be helpful for others too. If my questions are sounding too repetitive or worthless just don't reply.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> I have a lot of IEMs and I still have not found what I'm looking for ... It could be a mixture of several that I have ...
> I have very clear the profile that I like, good presence of subbass and bass, voices not in the back (I prefer them front or flat) and highs but soft enough for the sound to have a lot of detail, definition, separation and clarity.
> 
> Of all the last thing I bought, I like Fiio FH1, I like the profile but I miss the detail, the separation and clarity that I look for, as well as the scene. I also like the KZ ZS10, it has a lot of what I'm looking for, but it lacks naturalness and a somewhat more compact and rich sound, it's difficult to explain. Another IEM that I like is Ostry KC06A, but it lacks definition, scene and detail too.
> ...


Look everyone, this helpful person seems to be in my exact same situation. I'm not alone, and for are problems we need detailed answers that are objective not subjective. He has happened to try out many quality iems, but is still not finding that sound he's after.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Nabillion_786 said:


> I understand you but do you not realize that asking nitty gritty questions are really useful for the thread, as there are alot of people that have a strict sound signature they're after. I'm not asking you subjective questions like do you enjoy this iem or how do they sound like to you. I'm asking you how much bass amounts these have at max bass tuning. Regardless of if the bass is too much for you to handle or not, I'm not asking you if you enjoy the bass, I just want my objective questions answered. Anyways thanks alot for your information, I will now make a decision but remember it's not soo easy spending £100 on something that you have to wait upto 40 days for without being exactly sure about it's sound qualities. I don't come into threads to please people I'm never going to see, I just need my answers and hopefully they will be helpful for others too. If my questions are sounding too repetitive or worthless just don't reply.



While I understand that you’re looking for the perfect sound signature (we all are), you have to realize that this is a community, not a search engine of robots. Coming here just for your answers without any regard for the people here is not a good reason to be here. This thread is for discussions regarding Chinese audio. We aren’t necessarily here to only provide answers to people wanting them; we like to have actual conversations about all the different IEMs out there. I’ve been lurking on both the Chinese threads lately, and I’ve only seen you asking the same questions over and over. With all due respect, maybe you need to do a lot of personal research and pick some favorites to try out. Try reading FR graphs to see if an IEM has the sound signature you want. If you don’t like the ones you buy, you can always sell them here on head fi. Chi-fi in of itself is a risk that you have to come to terms with. Not always will you find the perfect earphone, that’s just how this game goes.


----------



## XSoldier

what is good after tin t2? i've got fiio fh1. i prefer tin t2's sound signature to fh1. i don't like kz zs10.


----------



## B9Scrambler

SilverLodestar said:


> While I understand that you’re looking for the perfect sound signature (we all are), you have to realize that this is a community, not a search engine of robots. Coming here just for your answers without any regard for the people here is not a good reason to be here. This thread is for discussions regarding Chinese audio. We aren’t necessarily here to only provide answers to people wanting them; we like to have actual conversations about all the different IEMs out there. I’ve been lurking on both the Chinese threads lately, and I’ve only seen you asking the same questions over and over. With all due respect, maybe you need to do a lot of personal research and pick some favorites to try out. Try reading FR graphs to see if an IEM has the sound signature you want. If you don’t like the ones you buy, you can always sell them here on head fi. Chi-fi in of itself is a risk that you have to come to terms with. Not always will you find the perfect earphone, that’s just how this game goes.



There's also this little ditty at the top of the main forum page that is overlooked on the routine.


----------



## Nabillion_786

SilverLodestar said:


> While I understand that you’re looking for the perfect sound signature (we all are), you have to realize that this is a community, not a search engine of robots. Coming here just for your answers without any regard for the people here is not a good reason to be here. This thread is for discussions regarding Chinese audio. We aren’t necessarily here to only provide answers to people wanting them; we like to have actual conversations about all the different IEMs out there. I’ve been lurking on both the Chinese threads lately, and I’ve only seen you asking the same questions over and over. With all due respect, maybe you need to do a lot of personal research and pick some favorites to try out. Try reading FR graphs to see if an IEM has the sound signature you want. If you don’t like the ones you buy, you can always sell them here on head fi. Chi-fi in of itself is a risk that you have to come to terms with. Not always will you find the perfect earphone, that’s just how this game goes.


Thanks ever so much, this was really helpful and I apologize for being repetitive. I personally do care for others, for example if someone asked me about a particular iem that I have, I will do my utmost best to give a detailed review so others are aware of them before buying. But thanks for clarifying that chifi stuff can come with risks. In the future I will come into these threads with a different manner as these aren't 100 percent reliable products


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 23, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> this is a community, not a search engine of robots.



I have sometimes wondered if some new users think that is is some kind of customer support service and that we are obligated to solve their problems.  Nobody is getting paid here.

When I first joined I had just ordered my Nighthawks after having read the entire thread up until that point.  Before I ask a question in any thread, I do a search within that thread first to see if the answer I seek has already been addressed.  Sometimes a google search will actually take me to the  proper thread.

@Nabillion_786 I tried your video.  First with the headphones that were already plugged into my PC desktop system.... a pair of £400 open back.  Then with the Artiste.  Now with the Betron BS10.  To be honest, this Betron sounds more suited to this...in my opinion.  I could watch videos with this however, as we have a modest home theater system and generally my husband and I watch movies and tv shows together, of course I prefer that.

Anyway, for the price why not give them a try... in fact, keep them don't send them back.  They will always come in handy for something and you can still consider the higher end stuff in addition.  BTW I have rarely had anything take 40 days to arrive from Aliexpress... only items that were so new that I suspect the vendor did not really have them on hand yet when first listed.  I have had things arrive in 5 days!   One to two weeks is probably average for me.


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> I have sometimes wondered if some new users think that is is some kind of customer support servoce and that we are obligated to solve their problems.  Nobody is getting paid here.
> 
> When I first joined I had just ordered my Nighthawks after having read the entire thread up until that point.  Before I ask a question in any thread, I do a search within that thread first to see if the answer I seek has already been addressed.  Sometimes a google search will actually take me to the  proper thread.
> 
> ...


Tbh I did read so many things before asking questions but couldn't really find what I was looking for.

Also, thanks for your impressions as I am amazed by your opinion. Do you think this is because of the closer soundstage that makes you prefer your betron towards anime like this or is it the sound tuning. I'm beginning to wonder now if I actually need Iem with an in your head type of sound instead of a wide one hmmmm... I'm going to pick up one of these and will let you know my experience.


----------



## weedophile

The only help we i need is probably to stop impulse purchases whenever an IEM is hyped here xD


----------



## Slater




----------



## mbwilson111

Nabillion_786 said:


> I'm going to pick up one of these and will let you know my experience.



When you get the Betron BS10 don't worry too much about getting a "proper" seal.  These are almost like a cross between a bud and an iem.  The flat part will rest snug in your ear like a bud with the oval angled nozzle entering the ear canal with a shallow fit.  The silicone tip will make it comfortable but will not seal like a suction.  There will still be a full sound with enough bass. I will be interested to see what you think.

As for tuning, I have no idea what the music in those videos should sound like as I am not familiar with it.  I have never watched anime.  There were a lot of cool sound effects and voices sounded good and easy to understand.  I am listening with them now to an album that is very familiar to me.  I have seen this artist live and I know what his voice and guitar sound like.  This just sounds right to me.


----------



## audionab

this thread has become alive again haha
anyway does anyone have still in possession i have been trying to get an ideal eq configuration but the mids get a little distorted after decreasing them but if i leave them untouched they take over the whole signature also the soundstage is below my average so things sound a little congested i guess thats how rose north forest is


----------



## Nabillion_786

mbwilson111 said:


> When you get the Betron BS10 don't worry too much about getting a "proper" seal.  These are almost like a cross between a bud and an iem.  The flat part will rest snug in your ear like a bud with the oval angled nozzle entering the ear canal with a shallow fit.  The silicone tip will make it comfortable but will not seal like a suction.  There will still be a full sound with enough bass. I will be interested to see what you think.
> 
> As for tuning, I have no idea what the music in those videos should sound like as I am not familiar with it.  I have never watched anime.  There were a lot of cool sound effects and voices sounded good and easy to understand.  I am listening with them now to an album that is very familiar to me.  I have seen this artist live and I know what his voice and guitar sound like.  This just sounds right to me.





mbwilson111 said:


> When you get the Betron BS10 don't worry too much about getting a "proper" seal.  These are almost like a cross between a bud and an iem.  The flat part will rest snug in your ear like a bud with the oval angled nozzle entering the ear canal with a shallow fit.  The silicone tip will make it comfortable but will not seal like a suction.  There will still be a full sound with enough bass. I will be interested to see what you think.
> 
> As for tuning, I have no idea what the music in those videos should sound like as I am not familiar with it.  I have never watched anime.  There were a lot of cool sound effects and voices sounded good and easy to understand.  I am listening with them now to an album that is very familiar to me.  I have seen this artist live and I know what his voice and guitar sound like.  This just sounds right to me.


Thanks for the tips, if everything goes well I might not even need order the ninetails


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nabillion_786 said:


> Thanks for the tips, if everything goes well I might not even need order the ninetails



But now that everyone has been hyping them... I might need to...



It would be for music though!  I think the nine tails look a little weirdly uncomfortable.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> It just adds to the reality that describing sound in words is not easy. I mean, we all HEAR things differently. Then there’s the difficulty of putting that into words, which can not only be described differently by 2 people, but those words can be interpreted differently by 2 people as well!
> 
> ...


i've found this to be a useful tool: https://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index.html
i'll occasionally clip a descriptive term from said compendium when i run out of original ideas


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> i've found this to be a useful tool: https://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index.html
> i'll occasionally clip a descriptive term from said compendium when i run out of original ideas



Wow, that's gold - bookmarked sir!

So this is how it summed up balanced vs flat vs neutral:

*Balance*:

_The subjective relationship between the relative loudness of the upper and lower halves of the audio spectrum; "tonal balance."_
The relative loudness of the instruments in a performing group.
Equality of signal level between the left and right stereo channels, which centers the soundstage and allows mono program material to image at the center. Also called channel balance.

*Flat*:

_Having a subjectively uniform frequency response, free from humps and dips._
Deficient in or lacking in soundstage depth, resulting in the impression that all reproduced sound sources are the same distance from the listener.

*Neutral*:

_Free from coloration**._

Very useful!

_** Coloration_ - An audible "signature" with which a reproducing system imbues all signals passing through it.


----------



## CYoung234

Nabillion_786 said:


> https://www.watchcartoononline.com/code-geass-episode-1-english-dubbed-2
> 
> This is an idea of what I watch. I don't watch my anime on YouTube, also most of the stuff I watch is in hd so I would assume the iem should take advantage.



I would not guess that any YouTube videos really have what you would call high end audio associated with them. You seem to have very detailed requirements of what sound you are looking for, but it is surprising to see that you are looking for all that quality in order to listen to YouTube...


----------



## audio123

Geek Wold GK3 Review is now on Head-Fi & my website. Enjoy reading! 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk3.23213/reviews#review-20606
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/geek-wold-gk3/


----------



## Nabillion_786

CYoung234 said:


> I would not guess that any YouTube videos really have what you would call high end audio associated with them. You seem to have very detailed requirements of what sound you are looking for, but it is surprising to see that you are looking for all that quality in order to listen to YouTube...


Lool, I already said I watch soo many different things not only on YouTube. Check that link I gave, that sure don't seem like YouTube to me. I can also assure you my preferred type of sound signature is out there, because the fh1 straight away clicked on to me. It just lacked a bit of technicalities and a touch too soft in the highs. So I'm looking for an upgrade over that


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> *Flat*:
> 
> _Having a subjectively uniform frequency response, free from humps and dips._



The important thing to remember is that _subjectively _as, if the FR was truly a flat line, it would be perceived as being full of humps and dips as our ears are far more sensitive to some frequencies than others.​


----------



## loomisjohnson

Wiljen said:


> The important thing to remember is that _subjectively _as, if the FR was truly a flat line, it would be perceived as being full of humps and dips as our ears are far more sensitive to some frequencies than others.​


agreed--some of my phones (the mm tk12 and kz zst come to mind) have uniformly forward frequencies, and may thereby technically fall within the "flat" category, but subjectively they're anything but


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> The important thing to remember is that _subjectively _as, if the FR was truly a flat line, it would be perceived as being full of humps and dips as our ears are far more sensitive to some frequencies than others.​





loomisjohnson said:


> agreed--some of my phones (the mm tk12 and kz zst come to mind) have uniformly forward frequencies, and may thereby technically fall within the "flat" category, but subjectively they're anything but



Agree with both of you.

It just reinforces my point that describing gear is not only subjectively described, but subjectively interpreted.

What I mean by that is if someone, let’s say Tyll, says that gear X is neutral (in tonality), that his impressions are not only subjective but my interpretation of his impressions. With my ears, on my gear, I may not “hear” the same neutral tonality. It could be due to a dozen different factors (physiological, psychological, and externally influenced by source etc).

Now, granted Tyll knows what he’s doing and the accuracy of impressions could be taken as fact (not only due to his experience but also that it’s backed up with a lot of scientific measurement). But you get my point.

I bring this up because some people want ultra specific/exact descriptions of gear, but the reality is that they may not hear those exact descriptions themselves.

This is not an exact science, and in a lot of ways more of an art form.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Agree with both of you.
> 
> It just reinforces my point that describing gear is not only subjectively described, but subjectively interpreted.
> 
> ...



I would argue that it may well be an exact science but much like many other sciences, we don't know all the variables that go into the equations yet, let alone the equations themselves.
It may someday be possible to exactly define the differences in what you hear vs what I hear, but we are a long way from that day with our current understanding and the amount of energy being put into understanding it better.


----------



## Slater

Hey T2 owners - something I’ve noticed more and more with my Tin Audio T2. They do not respond well to deep insertion, regardless of what tip I use. I get best and most consistent results with a shallow insertion.

I have very few IEMs like this.

Has any other T2 owners noticed this?


----------



## cqtek

To close the circle and provide the answers of other colleagues from other forums ... A friend has recommended me for the profile that I look for the Simgot en700 pro.


----------



## SilverLodestar

Slater said:


> Hey T2 owners - something I’ve noticed more and more with my Tin Audio T2. They do not respond well to deep insertion, regardless of what tip I use. I get best and most consistent results with a shallow insertion.
> 
> I have very few IEMs like this.
> 
> Has any other T2 owners noticed this?


What do you mean by deep insertion? Like using smaller tips or double/triple-flanged tips? I almost exclusively use them with my JVC spiral dots (or KZ starlines), so I haven’t tried deep insertion with the T2.


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> To close the circle and provide the answers of other colleagues from other forums ... A friend has recommended me for the profile that I look for the Simgot en700 pro.


Do you recommend it more then the ninetails for our similar signature?


----------



## cqtek

Nabillion_786 said:


> Do you recommend it more then the ninetails for our similar signature?



Yes, he say that Nine Tails are more V shape.


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2018)

SilverLodestar said:


> What do you mean by deep insertion? Like using smaller tips or double/triple-flanged tips? I almost exclusively use them with my JVC spiral dots (or KZ starlines), so I haven’t tried deep insertion with the T2.



Deep insertion meaning to insert them in as far and deep as comfortable possible (that’s what she said).

On the T2, you can get the deepest insertion by reversing the channels and wearing them behind the ears instead of down (regardless of tips).

But even wearing them down, by using a long tip like double or triple flange (or even a Starline), you get get super deep insertion.

I have just found that the sound is significantly better by having a more shallow insertion, for example using a shallow/wide tip, wearing them facing down, and barely pushing them in.

Obviously the fit is unique to everyone, but I have a lot of IEMs and this is quite rare (FR me anyways) to have an IEM that is so sensitive to deep insertion (where the sound takes a massive nose dive). In fact, I can’t even think of another IEM I own that basically requires a shallow insertion. So I figured if the T2 is like that with me, I can’t be the only one that has noticed that.


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 23, 2018)

Anyone tell me what these are called? I looked at everything on AudioBudget and couldn't see them

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0792QFLS4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought a used pair that was £8 to add to a bigger order I had. Expected nothing from them but they instantly made me smile. They are not just a superb fit, but they are excellent at blocking out outside noise.

IMo they sound every bit as good as the E-MI CI880, if not better. Soundiwse they are like a cross between the E-MI CI880 and KZZS5. They have a great soundstage, very deep like the zs5. Bass is very deep if not a bit bloomy, but not in the ultra soft way cos it's still musical and has speed similar to the E-MI CI880. Best thing about them though is they have great mids and vocals are charming. Even with the big bass they have surprisingly good separation that belies their price. A real fun earphone. Good chance you all know it tho and I'm just late to the table lol


----------



## harry501501

Actually bought them at the same time as a replacement E-MI CI880 (cable problem).


----------



## SilverLodestar

Slater said:


> Deep insertion meaning to insert them in as far and deep as comfortable possible (that’s what she said).
> 
> On the T2, you can get the deepest insertion by reversing the channels and wearing them behind the ears instead of down (regardless of tips).
> 
> ...


Interesting. I’ll have to test this when I get home tonight. I mainly use them with really shallow tips, so maybe that’s why I absolutely adore them so much. I don’t have any triple-flanged tips to use, but I have a good arsenal of different weird double-flanged tips. I’m super familiar with the T2’s sound, so I’ll definitely be able to detect any differences. I’ve been using them nonstop since October


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Deep insertion meaning to insert them in as far and deep as comfortable possible (that’s what she said).
> 
> On the T2, you can get the deepest insertion by reversing the channels and wearing them behind the ears instead of down (regardless of tips).
> 
> ...



i use shallow wide bore tips on mine. even using a smaller bore tips like for example the spinfits would make the treble a bit weird for me...i can imagine a longer nozzle would do to the sound


----------



## pbui44

If you have this many IEMs and would like to to have them in storage and as display, check out this 64-slot storage cabinet here:

https://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-10...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H97QSTEZ700QSGAE3GZV

Put small pieces of lining in each slot with this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078T96YPY/ref=sspa_mw_detail_2?psc=1


----------



## Nabillion_786

cqtek said:


> Yes, he say that Nine Tails are more V shape.


Ive just done a bit of research, and some reviewers have stated that male vocals can get overshadowed by instruments, so be careful as I know you want more vocal presence


----------



## weedophile

@Slater nice timing! Ytd i took the T2 out after chucking it aside for the longest time and i wore it downwards with a wide bore tips, the isolation seem alot better than wearing it over ears (upside down) with starline tips which goes real deep. I didnt switch sides wearing them both ways. And it was way more comfortable lol. Am super baffered xD

So now i am kinda enjoying the T2 more on commute, even at the section between 2 cabins, also at the back of the bus. Still not the best isolation, at least its decent.

Sub bass is a little more prominent, and the imaging is improved. But i am using my phone and laptop with standard quality music off Xiami. Still need a little while to burn the signature into my head, too used to the previous one.


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> @Slater nice timing! Ytd i took the T2 out after chucking it aside for the longest time and i wore it downwards with a wide bore tips, the isolation seem alot better than wearing it over ears (upside down) with starline tips which goes real deep. I didnt switch sides wearing them both ways. And it was way more comfortable lol. Am super baffered xD
> 
> So now i am kinda enjoying the T2 more on commute, even at the section between 2 cabins, also at the back of the bus. Still not the best isolation, at least its decent.
> 
> Sub bass is a little more prominent, and the imaging is improved. But i am using my phone and laptop with standard quality music off Xiami. Still need a little while to burn the signature into my head, too used to the previous one.



Glad to know it’s not just me!

The T2 are like a whole new IEM now. Since day 1 I have only used it up/behind ears for a deeper insertion and more secure fit. I am soooo glad I revisited it and played with it again, wearing them down and tip rolling all over again from scratch to find the combination I’m using now.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> When I was ordering something else from NiceHCK today, I went ahead and added the Z5000 to my cart.
> Looking forward to hearing how they compare to my NiceHCK W1 earphones.



The Z5000 earphones arrived yesterday, and I connected them to my iFi Micro iDSD, while watching a couple of episodes of the New Zealand detective, drama TV series, "The Brokenwood Mysteries", on Acorn TV.
Then I switched them over to my Walnut F1 amp (Balanced Output), being driven by the Single-Ended output (OPA1622 - Dual Op-Amp (VSON-10) on DIP-8 header) of my Zishan DSD (AK4497), and listened to some FLAC files of my CDs.

I agree with the statements I've read here on Head-Fi - that the ZhiYin Z5000 has an impressive amount of low Bass impact.
With the medium wide-bore tips I've installed, they also have good Midrange and Treble response.


----------



## weedophile

@Slater Yea man, even though i thought i had deep insertion and the 'right' fit, it doesnt hurt to try again. Sounds like a totally new IEM now


----------



## Slater (Jul 24, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> The Z5000 earphones arrived yesterday, and I connected them to my iFi Micro iDSD, while watching a couple of episodes of the New Zealand detective, drama TV series, "The Brokenwood Mysteries", on Acorn TV.
> Then I switched them over to my Walnut F1 amp (Balanced Output), being driven by the Single-Ended output (OPA1622 - Dual Op-Amp (VSON-10) on DIP-8 header) of my Zishan DSD (AK4497), and listened to some FLAC files of my CDs.
> 
> I agree with the statements I've read here on Head-Fi - that the ZhiYin Z5000 has an impressive amount of low Bass impact.
> With the medium wide-bore tips I've installed, they also have good Midrange and Treble response.



What about clarity, soundstage, and sibilance? How bright is the treble, compared to say the KZ ZS5, ZS6, ZSR, EMI CI-880, etc?  I’ve also read that they have big time driver flex - is that the case with yours?


----------



## cocolinho

DBaldock9 said:


> I agree with the statements I've read here on Head-Fi - that the ZhiYin Z5000 has an impressive amount of low Bass impact.
> With the medium wide-bore tips I've installed, they also have good Midrange and Treble response.



to my experience these Z5000 are only meant to be used with foam over the tips for shallow insertion. In that case the performance are VERY good!
Everything else just give a poor sound with huge amount of bass.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> What about clarity, soundstage, and sibilance? How bright is the treble, compared to say the KZ ZS5, ZS6, ZSR, EMI CI-880, etc?  I’ve also read that they have big time driver flex - is that the case with yours?


I can tell you that it isn't sibilant at all. Soundstage isn't anything special, but isn't too cramped. I found that messing around with EQ and Q values in the upper frequencies really improved clarity, and gave it a more "open" sound.



cocolinho said:


> to my experience these Z5000 are only meant to be used with foam over the tips for shallow insertion. In that case the performance are VERY good!
> Everything else just give a poor sound with huge amount of bass.


You can probably get away with wide bores, especially if your unit doesn't have bad driver flex. Foams got rid of all driver flex issues on my z5000.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have always worn my TinAudio T2's down with wide bore tips


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jul 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> What about clarity, soundstage, and sibilance? How bright is the treble, compared to say the KZ ZS5, ZS6, ZSR, EMI CI-880, etc?  I’ve also read that they have big time driver flex - is that the case with yours?



I started out by installing some fairly narrow bore KZ tips (from the eBay vendor, who's selling 15-pair for $0.99).
They provide a good, tight seal, but I noticed quite a bit of driver flex.
With the KZ tips, the Z5000 has elevated Bass and Mid-Bass, with the Midrange & Treble seeming subdued.
That combination causes the Sound Stage to be more closed-in and narrow.
.
Installing the wide bore tips nearly eliminated the driver flex, and allows higher Midrange & Treble levels.
Even with these tips, the Z5000 has a bit of a Bass oriented sound, which means there's not a big, airy Sound Stage.
They're very much like the earphone equivalent of my 115Ω Svara-L earbuds - having a warmer, narrower sound.

*EDIT:*  Adding that my Tennmak Pro, or LZ A4 (with back filter removed) are the closest sounding earphones in my collection, but the Z5000 probably goes lower in the Bass.  They all have elevated Bass and Mid-Bass, with the Tennmak having the least Treble, followed by the Z5000, and then the A4 (depending on the nozzle filter).


----------



## Bartig

cocolinho said:


> to my experience these Z5000 are only meant to be used with foam over the tips for shallow insertion. In that case the performance are VERY good!
> Everything else just give a poor sound with huge amount of bass.


Not entirely true. They shine with double flange tips for me too. Really emphasizes the mids and highs. 

So! Hi again all! Haven't been here for a while since I've been on holiday. Tried to read it all back... But let me try it this way instead:

What is the consensus on the TRN V80 so far?


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> What is the consensus on the TRN V80 so far?



Very mixed. Lots of disappointment from what I’ve been reading. I’m glad I held off on it, let’s put it that way.


----------



## MDH12AX7

Bartig said:


> Not entirely true. They shine with double flange tips for me too. Really emphasizes the mids and highs.
> 
> So! Hi again all! Haven't been here for a while since I've been on holiday. Tried to read it all back... But let me try it this way instead:
> 
> What is the consensus on the TRN V80 so far?


Expecting my TRN V80 any time now. Got them for $25 on Ali so I decided to roll the dice. I will post my impressions asap. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## harry501501

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0792QFLS4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Botuo X8*

These are *really *good. Build is as good as any other budget set, one of the most comfortable earphones I've worn. They are a great multi genre IEM. i just listened to John Williams Superman Theme live and it's amazing the detail these pull out, with very good instrument placement. Same with Phantom Of The Opera 25th Ann. Great sub bass which is kinda like a sub-woofer at timed and well behaved. Vocals are silky smooth with great articulation. Very coherent. *I'd be happy recommending these*.


----------



## Wiljen

harry501501 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0792QFLS4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> *Botuo X8*
> 
> These are *really *good. Build is as good as any other budget set, one of the most comfortable earphones I've worn. They are a great multi genre IEM. i just listened to John Williams Superman Theme live and it's amazing the detail these pull out, with very good instrument placement. Same with Phantom Of The Opera 25th Ann. Great sub bass which is kinda like a sub-woofer at timed and well behaved. Vocals are silky smooth with great articulation. Very coherent. *I'd be happy recommending these*.



non-removable cable and no option for a cable without a mic.   Not a big deal for some and a deal breaker for others like me.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> non-removable cable and no option for a cable without a mic.   Not a big deal for some and a deal breaker for others like me.



Ah, sure that sucks but it’s not the end of the world. Look at Bosshifi B3, EMI CI-880, BlitzWolf ES1, Betron BS-10, etc


----------



## SilverLodestar (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m currently rediscovering my Fidue A65. I finally got them back after my dad stole them for over 3 months, and man, they sound even better than what I remembered. Though, that could be because of the new sources I’ve acquired since then.

I’m currently using them with my Shanling M0 and they sound infinitely better than they did through my old iPhone 6s. The 6s made them sound grainy in the upper-mids/lower-treble, as well as adding too much warmth to the lower-mids. Cymbal crashes used to sound splashy and uncontrolled, but now they sound lively yet controlled through my M0. Vocals are an excellent treat; forward, full, but not strident in any way. Ideal White by Mashiro Ayano doesn’t sound extremely harsh like it did through my 6s. I also found myself to really enjoy the bass more this time around. There’s a nice sub-bass rumble and plenty of mid-bass impact, all while not intruding on the midrange. This is my favorite type of bass.

I feel bad for neglecting the A65 for months, but now I’m really enjoying them. Although, the copper is wearing off a tiny bit. I’m tempted to sell these and get the silver variant


----------



## weedophile (Jul 24, 2018)

Not sure if anyone is in the same boat, but the M size Tennmak Whirlwinds are abit too small for me and the L are way too large. The white tips are from the Logitech UE that i have gotten long time ago (they have 5 sizes, and the M works well for me, also abit too small, hence the blu-tack).

So i guess my ears are somewhere between M and L. Then i tried to squeeze some blu-tack between the ridges by folding the flap on the left and now they are M+ Tennmak Whirlwind tips! Works rather well but not sure if it stays comfortable over long period.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Bartig said:


> What is the consensus on the TRN V80 so far?


I love mine, spectacular. Compared to everything I have had before, it has a very engaging separated sound stage, a flat frequency response, acoustic guitars sound spectacular,  funky bass, and quite an open soundstage for the noise isolation they provide. Micro details are really good. I hear things I've never heard in songs before. But they aren't dry at all, they are really engaging and fun.
Here are mine with foam tips and the memory wire removed. they have great build quality.


----------



## phthora

HungryPanda said:


> I have always worn my TinAudio T2's down with wide bore tips



Is that cable oxidizing?


----------



## HungryPanda

phthora said:


> Is that cable oxidizing?


Yes it has it has oxidized about 3 inches from the top


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> I love mine, spectacular. Compared to everything I have had before, it has a very engaging separated sound stage, a flat frequency response, acoustic guitars sound spectacular,  funky bass, and quite an open soundstage for the noise isolation they provide. Micro details are really good. I hear things I've never heard in songs before. But they aren't dry at all, they are really engaging and fun.
> Here are mine with foam tips and the memory wire removed. they have great build quality.



Do you usually remove all memory wires from your IEMs, or was there something specific you didn’t like about the TRN molded ones? Just curious.

I personally don’t like the metal wires like KZ uses now, but I do feel there is value in having some sort of wire management. I actually love the soft molded type like on the TRN wires, and I actually don’t mind the “hanging weight” style that KZ used on older IEMs like ATE.

The best and most comfortable memory wires were the KZ ZS1. Man those worked perfectly.


----------



## Slater

phthora said:


> Is that cable oxidizing?





HungryPanda said:


> Yes it has it has oxidized about 3 inches from the top



Is that the stock black TRN cable? How can you tell it’s oxidized when it’s opaque black?

Or is that a silver TRN cable (and if so, wow that’s a lot of oxidation).


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> Or is that a silver TRN cable (and if so, wow that’s a lot of oxidation).



That's what I was thinking. That's officially a patina at this point. Nice to know it still works (I'm assuming he wouldn't have posted a pic otherwise). How old is the cable?


----------



## HungryPanda

That was the cable that came with my TinAudio T2


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> That was the cable that came with my TinAudio T2



Did you cut off the MMCX and add 2-pin ends so it fit on the v80?


----------



## HungryPanda

No I do not have V80 the picture was of my T2's


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> No I do not have V80 the picture was of my T2's



Ah, you mean this photo:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-806#post-14379433

Yeah, that’s a nice shade of mint green. I like it. Mine are still silver, but I won’t mind if/when they turn green.


----------



## HungryPanda

it is just the area that goes over my ears so far


----------



## Dobrescu George

We are allowed to talk about KZ ZS10 here, no?  

I have a pair I'm going to post a review about in a few minutes


----------



## Slater (Jul 25, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> it is just the area that goes over my ears so far



Makes sense. Sweat/moisture plus heat. And why the ones stored in sealed cases with dessicant packs never oxidize.


----------



## HungryPanda

At least the T2's still sound as good since I first got them


----------



## harry501501

Wiljen said:


> non-removable cable and no option for a cable without a mic.   Not a big deal for some and a deal breaker for others like me.



Understandable, but there are other very good budget sets in the same boat. I personally don't like it when there's is only the option with a mic and I nearly passed on the E-MI CI880 for that very reason... which would have been a shame as it's a "hidden gem" mainly down to it's sound. As for removable cable, at the sub £15 range that's not a big surprise. But yeah, each to their own.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Ah, sure that sucks but it’s not the end of the world. Look at Bosshifi B3, EMI CI-880, BlitzWolf ES1, Betron BS-10, etc



Ah, beat me to it lol.

Haven't heard one of the Betron earphones getting a mention on HeadFi, even though they are annoyingly plentiful when searching on Amazon. Just bought them, only £8.99 so worth a punt.


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Ah, beat me to it lol.
> 
> Haven't heard one of the Betron earphones getting a mention on HeadFi, even though they are annoyingly plentiful when searching on Amazon. Just bought them, only £8.99 so worth a punt.



Actually Betrons have been mentioned a bit lately.  Maybe it was in another thread. I was just using my BS10 tonight.  I especially like that model because it has a comfortable fit for me.  The nozzle is oval not round so sits in the ear with less pressure.  I don't get that suction feeling like I do with many  iems.

Very easy to listen to.  Mine is the no mic version so that model at least has the option of either.  

Someone started a thread over a year ago and nobody noticed at the time.  I don't think he is still around but I have tried to revive it.

This is it:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/betron-bs10.844809/


----------



## harry501501

Yeah, I'd very interested in hearing more of the Betron range. When i last looked in to this brand online I mainly read a lot of negative feedback about how unreliable reviews were on Amazon. I'm curious how good the Bs10 will sound. I do like that type of fit, the FIIO EX1 is still one of my favourite sets for comfort, same with Xiaomi Piston III.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on KZ ZS10 is live now  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/kz-zs-10-small-package-big-sound.html


----------



## harry501501

Great review, very detailed. I'd love to buy the ZS10 having read about it so many times but I've a feeling it'll be too big for my small ears.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, I'd very interested in hearing more of the Betron range. When i last looked in to this brand online I mainly read a lot of negative feedback about how unreliable reviews were on Amazon. I'm curious how good the Bs10 will sound. I do like that type of fit, the FIIO EX1 is still one of my favourite sets for comfort, same with Xiaomi Piston III.



Definitely try the BS10. Made a believer out of me!


----------



## TLDRonin

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on KZ ZS10 is live now
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/kz-zs-10-small-package-big-sound.html


Loved the review. Vocal timbre does indeed sound off with them, but they do certain things pretty well.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Slater said:


> Makes sense. Sweat/moisture plus heat. And why the ones stored in sealed cases with dessicant packs never oxidize.


Besides, they have updated the cable now. Newer T2's come with a transparent mmcx connector and braids are a bit different. I've had mine for 2 months now and they don't seem to be oxidizing. Not sure, if these are litz type.

Credit: @Podster


----------



## CYoung234

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on KZ ZS10 is live now
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/07/kz-zs-10-small-package-big-sound.html


Very nice review. I personally do not mind the ZS10 with large classical. Chamber music would not be as good. With good eq, such as with Neutralizer, you can tame most of the issues for all types of classical. I will try to test this later with some Martha Argerich solo piano recordings.... But with solo and orchestra, such as the Hilary Hahn Sibelius violing concerto, the ZS10 fares well.


----------



## Dobrescu George

harry501501 said:


> Great review, very detailed. I'd love to buy the ZS10 having read about it so many times but I've a feeling it'll be too big for my small ears.



Thank you!  

I'm not sure if they would fit well if you have small ears, they are kinda big in physical size. They worked well for my girl, who also has small ears, but I felt they were borderline big for me, and I have medium ears... 



TLDRonin said:


> Loved the review. Vocal timbre does indeed sound off with them, but they do certain things pretty well.



Thank you and happy to help!  



CYoung234 said:


> Very nice review. I personally do not mind the ZS10 with large classical. Chamber music would not be as good. With good eq, such as with Neutralizer, you can tame most of the issues for all types of classical. I will try to test this later with some Martha Argerich solo piano recordings.... But with solo and orchestra, such as the Hilary Hahn Sibelius violing concerto, the ZS10 fares well.



Thank you!  

Thing is, with classical, I imagine that the uneven midrange might bother some, especially in the piano and violins which are more forward than they should be. If anything, the fact that KZ ZS10 doesn't distort in the midrange, really works with Piano, but when it comes to classical music, I also think most people want to have a more typical soundstage, which is huge, while Kz ZS10's soundstage gets big mostly with Electronic, but not with most acoustic music (side effect of that bump in the upper midrange, most synths sound wide and holographic, but this doesn't work quite as well for natural real life instruments)


----------



## eggnogg (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler: KZ AS10











KZ AS10 is up on ali

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...dphone-with-0-75mm-2/2894006_32902758060.html


----------



## gio79

eggnogg said:


> Spoiler: KZ AS10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



€ 68 ($ 79) for KZ are not few


----------



## Wiljen

KZ Store on Ali has pre-order listed for AS10 so may be a few days before they ship yet.


----------



## Podster (Jul 26, 2018)

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Besides, they have updated the cable now. Newer T2's come with a transparent mmcx connector and braids are a bit different. I've had mine for 2 months now and they don't seem to be oxidizing. Not sure, if these are litz type.
> 
> Credit: @Podster



I must state that my T2 just came in Monday but it does seem to have a very nice cable and the build looks to be better than several of my cables that have oxidized and gotten the green patina. I like I'm sure many others are hoping the clear formed plastic around the MMCX will deter the chances of oxidation About to change out the T2 cable to this balanced one I use on my PX and then going back to my Opus #1 to see how well the T2 is in balanced





As far as this thread topic goes I'm still very partial to the ZS6 with the bronze cable in the foreground


----------



## fludwig (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi guys,

can you recommend an in ear under 60 $ with a rather balanced sound?

at the moment i'm using the KZ ATE S and the Shure SE 215.


----------



## Podster

fludwig said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you recommend an in ear under 60 $ with a rather balanced?
> 
> at the moment i'm using the KZ ATE S and the Shure SE 215.



I'm not 100% sure but someone said they were reissuing these little puppies, they wipe out my ATE's and can hold their own against the SE215 (IMPO) best them in some cases


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> As far as this thread topic goes I'm still very partial to the ZS6 with the bronze cable in the foreground



Looks great Pod!

I switched most of my KZs to that bronze cable as well. You could get them not too long ago on Aliexpress for $2.xx each ($2.31 if I remember correctly, without mic). I stocked up!


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Looks great Pod!
> 
> I switched most of my KZs to that bronze cable as well. You could get them not too long ago on Aliexpress for $2.xx each ($2.31 if I remember correctly, without mic). I stocked up!


Yep, they do sound the best and I myself love the extra long length of this cable and more importantly if the are oxidizing one would not know it with out some surgery!


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Yep, they do sound the best and I myself love the extra long length of this cable and more importantly if the are oxidizing one would not know it with out some surgery!



Yeah, that is odd that KZ made only that cable longer! From a strictly manufacturing cost standpoint, if it’s 20% longer (for example), they could have made 6 cables for every 5 they are really producing.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Yeah, that is odd that KZ made only that cable longer! From a strictly manufacturing cost standpoint, if it’s 20% longer (for example), they could have made 6 cables for every 5 they are really producing.



I noticed when I ordered the ZSA it will be coming with a curved pin connector of that same bronze cable


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Slater said:


> Do you usually remove all memory wires from your IEMs, or was there something specific you didn’t like about the TRN molded ones? Just curious.
> 
> I personally don’t like the metal wires like KZ uses now, but I do feel there is value in having some sort of wire management. I actually love the soft molded type like on the TRN wires, and I actually don’t mind the “hanging weight” style that KZ used on older IEMs like ATE.
> 
> The best and most comfortable memory wires were the KZ ZS1. Man those worked perfectly.


Well these are my first iems with memory wire, but I think I'm the sort of person that would remove the memory wire no matter what. the TRN memory wire is nice and soft, nothing wrong with it but not my thing. You would probably like it.


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Well these are my first iems with memory wire, but I think I'm the sort of person that would remove the memory wire no matter what. the TRN memory wire is nice and soft, nothing wrong with it but not my thing. You would probably like it.



I gotcha; I was just wondering. Nothing wrong with setting your geat up the way you like it!


----------



## fitterhappier

Podster said:


> I'm not 100% sure but someone said they were reissuing these little puppies, they wipe out my ATE's and can hold their own against the SE215 (IMPO) best them in some cases


What's the name of the headphones you have pictured here?


----------



## Dexter22 (Jul 27, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> These last weeks i have mostly used the Fidue A65 and the TinAudio T2. Both are exceptional. Also got the TinAudio T1 but they are not in par to them so not much to talk about.
> I like balanced sound signatures and have tried several setups. Currently the A65 are on wide soft foam tips wear them down and the T2 on spinfits over the ear with bluetooth cable. Also i EQ them to neutralize. The pics are on the EQ applied to them to neutralize. To my ears the T2 became less airy and less bright making them a lot more easy to listen for longer sessions which was an issue for me.The Fidue A65 was almost neutral to me out of the box probably this is why i like them so much.


Hey,  looking at your signature,  I habe tho question. I like neutral sound. Should I get the dzat df10 or wait for tin audio t2 to go back to 32 bucks.? (Currently 45 I think) df10 seems relatively cheaper with price. Does t2 offer better sound without any mod?


Already have the urban fun,  and I really really like it. I need to try one more earphone with similar profile. Does tin audio really better than what I have now  ?


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Another suggestion I would make is the TRN v80. I don't know if there is a direct comparison between them yet, but I love mine and I'd be willing to be bet that they stack up well to the T2.


----------



## djmakemynight

fitterhappier said:


> What's the name of the headphones you have pictured here?



It's the Havi B3. Not sure if you can still buy them anymore now though.


----------



## Dexter22

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Another suggestion I would make is the TRN v80. I don't know if there is a direct comparison between them yet, but I love mine and I'd be willing to be bet that they stack up well to the T2.




I had been looking for comparison between TRN v80 and T2 for weeks now. Nobody seems to have both. Is TRN neutral? How is the build? Can you post some pics? The ones on internet are all graphical ones. Also, how are connectors. I really dont want to risk spending too much on chifi due to lack of warranty. The better bet on TRN is the availability of cheaper 2.5mm balanced cable.its cheaper than the cheapest MMCX balanced cable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dexter22 said:


> I had been looking for comparison between TRN v80 and T2 for weeks now. Nobody seems to have both. Is TRN neutral? How is the build? Can you post some pics? The ones on internet are all graphical ones. Also, how are connectors. I really dont want to risk spending too much on chifi due to lack of warranty. The better bet on TRN is the availability of cheaper 2.5mm balanced cable.its cheaper than the cheapest MMCX balanced cable.



I've got both on hand. V80 sounds like a KZ hybrid; big bass, big treble, slightly set back mids. Imo not quite as good as the ZS6 (more sizzle and splash in the treble), but still very enjoyable. Nothing like the T2 though. 

Build on the V80 is great, but the colored coating isn't particularly smooth. For the price more than fair. Cable and connectors are nice, though like KZ's cables the portion above the y-split is quite long and there is no chin cinch. Has a tendency to tangle. Again, for the price it's hard to complain too much. V80 gives you a lot for your money. It's a solid earphone.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dexter22 said:


> Hey,  looking at your signature,  I habe tho question. I like neutral sound. Should I get the dzat df10 or wait for tin audio t2 to go back to 32 bucks.? (Currently 45 I think) df10 seems relatively cheaper with price. Does t2 offer better sound without any mod?
> 
> 
> Already have the urban fun,  and I really really like it. I need to try one more earphone with similar profile. Does tin audio really better than what I have now  ?


by neutral i'm assuming you mean balanced as in no frequencies being particularly emphasized--if so, the df10 is more v-shaped and not what you're looking for. the t2 is quite balanced and vg overall--i'd also look at the bosshifi b3 and the nicehck bro.


----------



## Podster

fitterhappier said:


> What's the name of the headphones you have pictured here?


 @fitterhappier I'm sure by now you have seen dj's post?

THX @djmakemynight you are absolutely correct of course as I sure you have noticed I Wokeized my version with carbon look tape from my FiiO X3ii kit You may also be correct on current availability since this is what I pull at AliEx! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...er-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Noise/32480619031.html 

Amazon as well https://www.amazon.com/Havi-B3-Dual-Driver-Earphones/dp/B00LXRIBI2 

Such a shame as for less than $125 total this rig slays and is closer to anything digital I have that sounds analog:




 


I was under the impression Havi had come up with a shell that was less prone to cracking with age as so many have (I've always thought that is was due to ones particular climate) that caused this to happen but pound (gram) for pound and dollar for dollar the Havi B3 Pro is and IMPO been one of the best bargains in this hobby. They stand in tall cotton with the like of the Koss Porta Pro/KSC75 and their new KPH30i, Grado SR-60's. This could really branch out and go on for days but I'm sure you get what I'm saying. I may have to see if I can get a hold of a controlling ear now and see just why this great iem has not stayed in production as it is a phenomenal piece


----------



## TLDRonin

Podster said:


> @fitterhappier I'm sure by now you have seen dj's post?
> 
> THX @djmakemynight you are absolutely correct of course as I sure you have noticed I Wokeized my version with carbon look tape from my FiiO X3ii kit You may also be correct on current availability since this is what I pull at AliEx! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...er-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Noise/32480619031.html
> 
> ...


Whats on the bottom of that stack? I know the top is a walnut v2


----------



## B9Scrambler

TLDRonin said:


> Whats on the bottom of that stack? I know the top is a walnut v2



Walnut F1 methinks.


----------



## Podster (Jul 27, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Whats on the bottom of that stack? I know the top is a walnut v2



Indeed @B9Scrambler is correct, although the Walnut duo are screen-less there is just something magical about the analog output of this rig! I was hesitant at first to bite on the F1 thinking it would kill that sweet analog sound of the V2 but sure enough it just turned out to be a transparent pass thru and only adding more juice for iem's/cans that may need a little push to make that potential As sweet as my number one DAP is (Opus #1) this setup right here simply destroys anything I've ever tried that was touted to sound analog likeThis photo title in my audio photo library is "Holy Analog Heaven R1F1V2"





I'm thinking what I was told of the reissue was right in the Pro II version that is advertised here on Penon and they obviously ran out of that version however I want to say as many goofy sayings the Chinese will put into their advertising they have never hit the mark closer than what's on the box in the photo at their link: https://penonaudio.com/havi-b3-proii-bass-edition.html these iem's really do warm your heart with one of the best reproductions of "Real Music" out of a dual driver. As mentioned they are IMPO the Vandersteen 2CE's of the iem world


----------



## TLDRonin

Podster said:


> Indeed @B9Scrambler is correct, although the Walnut duo are screen-less there is just something magical about the analog output of this rig! I was hesitant at first to bite on the F1 thinking it would kill that sweet analog sound of the V2 but sure enough it just turned out to be a transparent pass thru and only adding more juice for iem's/cans that may need a little push to make that potential As sweet as my number one DAP is (Opus #1) this setup right here simply destroys anything I've ever tried that was touted to sound analog likeThis photo title in my audio photo library is "Holy Analog Heaven R1F1V2"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking what I was told of the reissue was right in the ProII that is advertised here on Penon and they obviously ran out of that version however I want to say as many goofy sayings the Chinese will put into their advertising they have never hit the mark closer than what's on the box in the photo at their link: https://penonaudio.com/havi-b3-proii-bass-edition.html these iem's really do warm your heart with one of the best reproductions of "Real Music" out of a dual driver. As mentioned they are IMPO the Vandersteen 2CE's of the iem world


I remember considering getting them, but someone mentioned that the walnut measurements are horrible with big rolloffs on both treble and bass


----------



## tancg

I just got my Zhiyin Z5000, totally loving it! Great Bass with decent vocals. Would prefer more details but for its price, its great!

However, I dont like to wear it over my ear. Wearing it straight is a bit uncomfortable, I am unable to wear it deep. Perhaps someone can recommend me a longer ear tip?


----------



## Podster (Jul 27, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> I remember considering getting them, but someone mentioned that the walnut measurements are horrible with big rolloffs on both treble and bass



Now see that is the thing, graphs and specs don't always belie what the ears hear and maybe it's that roll off effect that makes them sound analog to me (me being the key word here) of course one would think just the opposite as I don't think the analog sound rolls off much at all. I do 99% analog listening at home of two different types of rigs. Seems some of the first complaints of digital from the analog crowd was how digital signals seemed to roll off the end of frequencies Once again the Pod becomes I'll resort to one of my staple statements out here, we all hear things differently!

I think what this whole post right here says is don't follow my lead as I strictly go by what my ears and heart hears and nothing from a scientific standpoint


----------



## fitterhappier

Podster said:


> @fitterhappier I'm sure by now you have seen dj's post?
> 
> THX @djmakemynight you are absolutely correct of course as I sure you have noticed I Wokeized my version with carbon look tape from my FiiO X3ii kit You may also be correct on current availability since this is what I pull at AliEx! https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...er-Inner-Ear-Earphones-Noise/32480619031.html
> 
> ...


Hmm... Rather unfortunate that the production of Havi B3 seems to have been discontinued. You intrigued me with the supposed ATE upstaging by the B3. Call me a nimrod but to my ears the KZ-ATE is a sonorous wonder--and only sounds better and more full the louder the volume is turned. Given this opinion and hence sound signature preference, the notion that the Havi B3 could be somehow even better makes mundo mouth water.

I have the Senzer H1 and Superlux HD381, and while they serve a purpose, they do not blow me away in the manner the KZ-ATE does. Maybe--just maybe--somewhere out there an earphone can breathe new life into the music I love in the way that ATE does and continues to do...


----------



## TLDRonin

tancg said:


> I just got my Zhiyin Z5000, totally loving it! Great Bass with decent vocals. Would prefer more details but for its price, its great!
> 
> However, I dont like to wear it over my ear. Wearing it straight is a bit uncomfortable, I am unable to wear it deep. Perhaps someone can recommend me a longer ear tip?


Have you tried foam tips? With the cheap ali foamies they fit very well when I wore them down


You can mess around with eq and turn up the upper frequencies (or tune down the lower end) which helps open up the sound, and can help dig out a little more detail.


----------



## Slater (Jul 27, 2018)

tancg said:


> I just got my Zhiyin Z5000, totally loving it! Great Bass with decent vocals. Would prefer more details but for its price, its great!
> 
> However, I dont like to wear it over my ear. Wearing it straight is a bit uncomfortable, I am unable to wear it deep. Perhaps someone can recommend me a longer ear tip?



For silicone, double or triple flange would be what I would try. They are 2-3xs longer than most “normal” tips.

Or foam tips as TLDRonin recommended above.


----------



## Podster

fitterhappier said:


> Hmm... Rather unfortunate that the production of Havi B3 seems to have been discontinued. You intrigued me with the supposed ATE upstaging by the B3. Call me a nimrod but to my ears the KZ-ATE is a sonorous wonder--and only sounds better and more full the louder the volume is turned. Given this opinion and hence sound signature preference, the notion that the Havi B3 could be somehow even better makes mundo mouth water.
> 
> I have the Senzer H1 and Superlux HD381, and while they serve a purpose, they do not blow me away in the manner the KZ-ATE does. Maybe--just maybe--somewhere out there an earphone can breathe new life into the music I love in the way that ATE does and continues to do...



I have to refer back to my statement of we all hear it/them differently I'm a KZ fan from way back and true what they offer for your buying dollar is phenomenal for almost all their iem's but the Havi B3 Pro is a true musical instrument in itself to me (with that said and your volume statement I'd be willing to bet the B3 would not have enough bass for you) However they do sound better the more juice you put to them as well, that more volume statement reminds me of my home rig in 1986, pair of NAD PE (Power Envelope) 2200's driving a pair of JBL 4311B Control Room monitors. The more you cranked those babies up the better they sounded


----------



## tancg

Thanks guys I dont really like foam tips.. I would prefer Silicon.. Im using OnePlus 6 now + SpinFit now by the way.

Is there any particular brand of double or triple flange silicone to recommend? 

Would hope more details to open up once 



Slater said:


> For silicone, double or triple flange would be what I would try. They are 2-3xs longer than most “normal” tips.
> 
> Or foam tips as TLDRonin recommended above.





TLDRonin said:


> Have you tried foam tips? With the cheap ali foamies they fit very well when I wore them down
> 
> You can mess around with eq and turn up the upper frequencies (or tune down the lower end) which helps open up the sound, and can help dig out a little more detail.


----------



## Slater

tancg said:


> Thanks guys I dont really like foam tips.. I would prefer Silicon.. Im using OnePlus 6 now + SpinFit now by the way.
> 
> Is there any particular brand of double or triple flange silicone to recommend?
> 
> Would hope more details to open up once



I’ve tried a few different ones from Aliexpress. They all seem fairly similar to one another. I’ve found there is much less design/size variability in double/triple flange tips than there is with single flange silicone tips.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Hey T2 owners - something I’ve noticed more and more with my Tin Audio T2. They do not respond well to deep insertion, regardless of what tip I use. I get best and most consistent results with a shallow insertion.
> 
> I have very few IEMs like this.
> 
> Has any other T2 owners noticed this?



I do notice, they are defnitely for quiet enviroments


----------



## paulindss

SilverLodestar said:


> I’m currently rediscovering my Fidue A65. I finally got them back after my dad stole them for over 3 months, and man, they sound even better than what I remembered. Though, that could be because of the new sources I’ve acquired since then.
> 
> I’m currently using them with my Shanling M0 and they sound infinitely better than they did through my old iPhone 6s. The 6s made them sound grainy in the upper-mids/lower-treble, as well as adding too much warmth to the lower-mids. Cymbal crashes used to sound splashy and uncontrolled, but now they sound lively yet controlled through my M0. Vocals are an excellent treat; forward, full, but not strident in any way. Ideal White by Mashiro Ayano doesn’t sound extremely harsh like it did through my 6s. I also found myself to really enjoy the bass more this time around. There’s a nice sub-bass rumble and plenty of mid-bass impact, all while not intruding on the midrange. This is my favorite type of bass.
> 
> I feel bad for neglecting the A65 for months, but now I’m really enjoying them. Although, the copper is wearing off a tiny bit. I’m tempted to sell these and get the silver variant



Hey man, can you give me a small comparision beetwen the re-400 and urbanfun ? i am loving my re-400 more and more each day. The urbanfun do justice to them ? In the case of they being similar, they will get a place in my wishlist.


----------



## SilverLodestar

paulindss said:


> Hey man, can you give me a small comparision beetwen the re-400 and urbanfun ? i am loving my re-400 more and more each day. The urbanfun do justice to them ? In the case of they being similar, they will get a place in my wishlist.


It depends on which version of the Urbanfun you want me to compare. The beryllium and hybrid both sound different.


----------



## paulindss

SilverLodestar said:


> It depends on which version of the Urbanfun you want me to compare. The beryllium and hybrid both sound different.



It would be hybrid


----------



## fitterhappier

Anybody have any early impressions of the Geek Wold GK3? At $20 it's very tempting to take the plunge on some new chi-fi just released this month.


----------



## Slater (Jul 27, 2018)

fitterhappier said:


> Anybody have any early impressions of the Geek Wold GK3? At $20 it's very tempting to take the plunge on some new chi-fi just released this month.



I found this:

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/geek-wold-gk3/

"_The GK3 is a bass oriented iem that is capable of producing a strong bass reproduction which ensures an impactful performance. The midrange is laid-back and there is decent treble extension. Moreover, it has a nice design. The Geek Wold GK3 does not disappoint at its price point by delivering a punchy and engaging sound."_


----------



## Podster

fitterhappier said:


> Anybody have any early impressions of the Geek Wold GK3? At $20 it's very tempting to take the plunge on some new chi-fi just released this month.



Based on our last discussion the GK3 is your Huckleberry @fitterhappier 

@Slater I'm with you on the T2 shallow insertion but they do sound good like that but you know shallow insertion requires an even closer tolerance on the tip


----------



## phthora

fitterhappier said:


> Anybody have any early impressions of the Geek Wold GK3? At $20 it's very tempting to take the plunge on some new chi-fi just released this month.



I snagged for myself after audio123's awesome review. I'll try to post some impressions when they arrive Tuesday-ish.


----------



## aspire5550

Hi guys, I have a TY HI-Z earphone as well as a KZ ZSR iem. Thinking of getting a usb dac/amp. What are recommended around the 35usd+/- price range? I'm looking for the best bang for buck dac/amp. 

Sorry if this is not the right place, i will remove it if im requested to. . thanks


----------



## fitterhappier

Podster said:


> Based on our last discussion the GK3 is your Huckleberry @fitterhappier


I couldn't resist. Will let everybody know how the GK3s sound to my ears when they come next week. 

Anyway, acquiring stuff in the mail is a welcomed short-lived diversion from the existential woe. Surely this week I traded enough hours of my life for pay to deserve a material salve encased in Chinese plastic.


----------



## Zerohour88

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, I have a TY HI-Z earphone as well as a KZ ZSR iem. Thinking of getting a usb dac/amp. What are recommended around the 35usd+/- price range? I'm looking for the best bang for buck dac/amp.
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right place, i will remove it if im requested to. . thanks



you could try asking in the components/amps section, might need to open a new thread.

for around 35 bux, maybe the Zishan Z1/Z2? there's also this for around $44:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SE4-Comput...endent-ES9028-Decode-DSD-Support/132638260616

from the impressions given, its quite good.


----------



## weedophile (Jul 28, 2018)

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, I have a TY HI-Z earphone as well as a KZ ZSR iem. Thinking of getting a usb dac/amp. What are recommended around the 35usd+/- price range? I'm looking for the best bang for buck dac/amp.
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right place, i will remove it if im requested to. . thanks


At this price range the Zishan Z1 comes to mind. Does not have enough juice to amp up high impedence cans but good enough for ur earphones (i assume its the TY Hi-Z 32ohms L plug), drives my Yinman 150 really well and the K's 300 well enough. I dont have the Z2 but reviews seem better than the Z1, but at a higher cost.

Like @Zerohour88 mentioned above, was typing halfway xD


----------



## aspire5550

Zerohour88 said:


> you could try asking in the components/amps section, might need to open a new thread.
> 
> for around 35 bux, maybe the Zishan Z1/Z2? there's also this for around $44:
> 
> ...





weedophile said:


> At this price range the Zishan Z1 comes to mind. Does not have enough juice to amp up high impedence cans but good enough for ur earphones (i assume its the TY Hi-Z 32ohms L plug), drives my Yinman 150 really well and the K's 300 well enough. I dont have the Z2 but reviews seem better than the Z1, but at a higher cost.
> 
> Like @Zerohour88 mentioned above, was typing halfway xD



Thanks for replying, yes I do have Zishan Z2 and walnut v2s in mind, however, im slightly concerned as i see people mention that these two have high output impedence which might not play well with the low impedence earphone/earbud that i have. 
And yes, it is the 32ohm ones.


----------



## weedophile

aspire5550 said:


> Thanks for replying, yes I do have Zishan Z2 and walnut v2s in mind, however, im slightly concerned as i see people mention that these two have high output impedence which might not play well with the low impedence earphone/earbud that i have.
> And yes, it is the 32ohm ones.


I have both the Zishan Z1 and Walnut V2 and i can say they drive all my earphones pretty well and they havent damaged any of the ones i have gotten from AE xD The only exception is the KZ ZST on Walnut which doesnt sound good (remb someone saying hybrids are very sensitive to source which i am not entirely sure)


----------



## aspire5550

weedophile said:


> I have both the Zishan Z1 and Walnut V2 and i can say they drive all my earphones pretty well and they havent damaged any of the ones i have gotten from AE xD The only exception is the KZ ZST on Walnut which doesnt sound good (remb someone saying hybrids are very sensitive to source which i am not entirely sure)


I dont think they can damage the earphone unless you play them at extreme volume. 
When i say they don't play well, i meant that there will be roll off at the high frequency and low frequency.


----------



## Sebilion (Jul 28, 2018)

I know some of the following might not be Chinese, but I don't know where else to post this, as they are all sub £100
So, I want to buy a new pair of earphones because my Whizzer A15 broke down
I loved them to death but they died on me, I liked them even more than my KZ ZS10's! The best sounding earphones I've ever heard.
So, I am looking for something long lasting and with similar sound stage to the A15
Something with enough bass without being for bass heads
I want something that has a little bit of everything.
After reading reviews and comments on threads I am between 5 different earphones,
1) Dunu titan 5
2) Mee P2
3) Oriveti Basic
4) Shure SE215(I am not so sure about the build quality of those)
5) pioneer SE-CH9T
So my question is, does anyone have any experience with Whizzer A15 and one or more of the earphones I am thinking of getting? Which one lasted longer? Audio quality? Which one is worth the money the most?
I am tired of buying earphones that last less then 3 months...


----------



## weedophile

aspire5550 said:


> I dont think they can damage the earphone unless you play them at extreme volume.
> When i say they don't play well, i meant that there will be roll off at the high frequency and low frequency.


I cant advise u on this. But from my untrained ears and listening from the Walnut and Zishan, the earphones sound pretty good to me.

I dont follow who owns the Zishan and Walnut but perhaps u can check out the Obscure Chinese DAP thread for advice. Or the Walnut V2 thread (think its still alive) but the Zishan Z1 thread was locked for some reason, havent followed closely after i have bought them.


----------



## paulindss

Rocking my e-mi ci880 and loving it. I forgot about them and i am surprised again. They are just with a small hifiman filter on the nozzle. 

So much air and microdetails, forward voices and a fast and clean bass. It remains a great value!


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Rocking my e-mi ci880 and loving it. I forgot about them and i am surprised again. They are just with a small hifiman filter on the nozzle.
> 
> So much air and microdetails, forward voices and a fast and clean bass. It remains a great value!



Did yours come stock with a similar nozzle filter?

For a long time, the CI-880 came with a black fabric filter that was applied on top of the stainless filter. Then I heard from a few people that  Estron stopped adding the black fabric filter (and just had the stainless filter).

So I am curious if by adding the Hifiman filter you basically put it back similar to how it used to be stock, or if yours already HAD a black filter you added an ADDITIONAL filter on top of the existing one.

If that doesn’t make sense, I can post photos to show what I’m talking about.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Did yours come stock with a similar nozzle filter?
> 
> For a long time, the CI-880 came with a black fabric filter that was applied on top of the stainless filter. Then I heard from a few people that  Estron stopped adding the black fabric filter (and just had the stainless filter).
> 
> ...



This is a controversial point. In my mind the black fabric filter was some kind of protector as it blocks too much the sound, it's not a filter for me. Igor eisberg dissagre and uses with the supposed filter

I took it of in the first day after a a/b with the einsear t2 and found the sound on emi muffled, congested and without the alleged micro details. So i took it of and the sound changed completely to what people usually describe, with plenty of air and sparkle. By that time i talked to some people and they also use the emi without this stock filter.

But they become a little too energetic In the highs, wich is the natural response of these iems according to what i read at that time. So i put the hifiman filter that came with my re-400 to tame a little. But really ? I think its just a little of a difference. Not even close to the stock filter.

This iems imo shines without the black protector. It would makes sense if estron stop from sending them. Because if people would using them with them on, it seems to me like missing the point.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> This is a controversial point. In my mind the black fabric filter was some kind of protector as it blocks too much the sound, it's not a filter for me. Igor eisberg dissagre and uses with the supposed filter
> 
> I took it of in the first day after a a/b with the einsear t2 and found the sound on emi muffled, congested and without the alleged micro details. So i took it of and the sound changed completely to what people usually describe, with plenty of air and sparkle. By that time i talked to some people and they also use the emi without this stock filter.
> 
> ...



Ah, OK makes sense. Thanks for explaining the difference between both filters.

I too run without the black filter on the CI-880. It sounds much better without it!

Also, @loomisjohnson has mentioned it numerous times. He pointed out that the stock filter gets clogged with dirt and other junk, killing that sweet CI-880 sound even further.


----------



## ShakyJake

paulindss said:


> Rocking my e-mi ci880 and loving it. I forgot about them and i am surprised again. They are just with a small hifiman filter on the nozzle.
> 
> So much air and microdetails, forward voices and a fast and clean bass. It remains a great value!



In the US, you can get its "twin" TIMMKOO C630 for $19 after a 30% coupon:

https://www.amazon.com/Microphone-Isolating-TIMMKOO-Earphones-Smartphones/dp/B071JRC8XD/


----------



## kramercosmo (Jul 29, 2018)

。


----------



## Slater

kramercosmo said:


> 。



Well said my friend!


----------



## Emelya

ShakyJake said:


> In the US, you can get its "twin" TIMMKOO C630 for $19 after a 30% coupon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Microphone-Isolating-TIMMKOO-Earphones-Smartphones/dp/B071JRC8XD/


You can also get its "cousin" Estron/TIMMKOO ES637 for $13 only :
https://www.amazon.com/Earbuds-Headphones-Microphone-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B075GL66W4


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Well said my friend!



Just splendid I thought!


----------



## paulindss

Magaosi bk50 going for 30$ on ali. 

Well reviewed ones, but kinda obscure till this day. Some people really praise them. 


 

For anyone looking for a iem, worth a while read about them.


----------



## DBaldock9

paulindss said:


> Magaosi bk50 going for 30$ on ali.
> 
> Well reviewed ones, but kinda obscure till this day. Some people really praise them.
> 
> ...



I've got, and like, the original tethered cable (w/Mic & Audio Controls) version of the BK-50.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Magaosi bk50 going for 30$ on ali.
> 
> Well reviewed ones, but kinda obscure till this day. Some people really praise them.
> 
> ...



A great IEM. One of my favorites.


----------



## TLDRonin

paulindss said:


> Magaosi bk50 going for 30$ on ali.
> 
> Well reviewed ones, but kinda obscure till this day. Some people really praise them.
> 
> ...


The cable looks like it would go for like $15-20 by itself


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Hi, could anyone please give me a basic comparison between the Tin audio T2 and the magaoisi Bk50? Im looking at getting one of the two to compare to my Trn v80.     Points of comparison I'm looking for is a big soundstage, a balanced sound signature, and general value for money. Thanks very much.


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, could anyone please give me a basic comparison between the Tin audio T2 and the magaoisi Bk50? Im looking at getting one of the two to compare to my Trn v80.     Points of comparison I'm looking for is a big soundstage, a balanced sound signature, and general value for money. Thanks very much.



https://www.aproear.co.uk/tinaudio-t2/
https://www.aproear.co.uk/magaosi-bk50/


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

TLDRonin said:


> The cable looks like it would go for like $15-20 by itself


Looks like this NICEHCK cable that goes for $20.


----------



## TLDRonin

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, could anyone please give me a basic comparison between the Tin audio T2 and the magaoisi Bk50? Im looking at getting one of the two to compare to my Trn v80.     Points of comparison I'm looking for is a big soundstage, a balanced sound signature, and general value for money. Thanks very much.


T2 is balanced, BK50 isnt


----------



## eggnogg (Jul 30, 2018)

KZ AS10 packaging



Spoiler: more


----------



## Zlivan

They want to make it a bit luxurious, like the original zs5 package


----------



## B9Scrambler

I'm betting that's for the Chinese market only, like it was for the ZS5. Hope not, but we'll see.


----------



## eggnogg

still include same old things that came in cheaper lineup tho


Spoiler: box open


----------



## Podster

B9Scrambler said:


> I'm betting that's for the Chinese market only, like it was for the ZS5. Hope not, but we'll see.



Yeah, KZ has never stepped up to the plate on that one and I've always thought they slighted everyone but the Asian market on packaging On the other hand it could be they can't get you those free shipping rates if they send a big old box


----------



## audionab

eggnogg said:


> KZ AS10 packaging
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more


how do they sound like? 
like freshly plugged in and the first track


----------



## eggnogg (Jul 31, 2018)

idk, i'll leave that up to your imagination
AS10 BA config is here


Spoiler: BA


----------



## paulindss

eggnogg said:


> idk, i'll leave that up to your imagination
> AS10 BA config is here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BA



Looks good but not like it will sound 60$ better than ed16.


----------



## eggnogg

paulindss said:


> Looks good but not like it will sound 60$ better than ed16.



its more like 30$$ price hike from ed16, if u preorder this.


----------



## paulindss

eggnogg said:


> its more like 30$$ price hike from ed16, if u preorder this.



Hm, i am referring to the fact that they announced the 10 ba iem for 8X$.

Don't know if it will go by that price really. But i am no way excited for a kz of that price bracket.


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Don't know if it will go by that price really. But i am no way excited for a kz of that price bracket.



Im sure they’re going to sell a lot of them because they have “LoTz oF BA dR1v3rZ dAwG”.

I can picture the YouTube “reviews” now.


----------



## hiflofi

Slater said:


> Im sure they’re going to sell a lot of them because they have “LoTz oF BA dR1v3rZ dAwG”.
> 
> 
> I can picture the YouTube “reviews” now.


Yeah I think those YT reviews will do wonders for KZ. At least the hype isn't crazy here tho. I think HFers are now aware implementation matters more than raw driver count.


----------



## tancg

Sorry a very novice question here.. Are there any MMXC cables with USB C connector and lighting Connector? I couldnt find on Aliexpress..


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

tancg said:


> Sorry a very novice question here.. Are there any MMXC cables with USB C connector and lighting Connector? I couldnt find on Aliexpress..



I’ve never seen one (yet). But if you get one of the 3” Apple lightning or USB-C pigtails, you can use any MMCX you want. Just a thought.


----------



## Themilkman46290

tancg said:


> Sorry a very novice question here.. Are there any MMXC cables with USB C connector and lighting Connector? I couldnt find on Aliexpress..


.      

Boom, there ya go
https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/item/32...UfQ&aff_short_key=bY2jkUfQ&aff_platform=msite


----------



## lullazzx

tinaudio t2 pro released next month?


----------



## Zerohour88

For some reason, I think Tin Audio either revamped their FB page or just made a new one, since most comments about the T2 Pro/T3 is gone?

https://web.facebook.com/TinAudioOfficial/


----------



## Podster

I love my original T2, balanced out of my Opus #1 it's very very sweet I also can't wait to hear about user experience with the KZ AS10, the design of the BA cradle fascinates me and I'm really hoping they challenge some better known BA iem's especially from the high dollar guys Say what you want about KZ IMHO they are one of the Chi-Fi brands that listens while creating and from the early days of the Rings and ED9's KZ has made leaps and bounds


----------



## paulindss

Podster said:


> I love my original T2, balanced out of my Opus #1 it's very very sweet I also can't wait to hear about user experience with the KZ AS10, the design of the BA cradle fascinates me and I'm really hoping they challenge some better known BA iem's especially from the high dollar guys Say what you want about KZ IMHO they are one of the Chi-Fi brands that listens while creating and from the early days of the Rings and ED9's KZ has made leaps and bounds



Of course, kz will always have a special place in our hearts


----------



## Podster

paulindss said:


> Of course, kz will always have a special place in our hearts



Exactly and once again IMPO KZ has kept to the main theme of keeping even releases like ZS6, ZSA and even the new all BA model of the 10 well under $100 and true budget offerings Some may call this a stretch (close your eyes KZ) my black ZS6's with bronze cable is at least to me $100! Not that I'm going to buy anyone's for that much as I now have 2 blacks, two reds and the spunky grays which spec wise I can't really find a difference but they do seem just a little livelier than the other two


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> I now have 2 blacks, two reds and the spunky grays which spec wise I can't really find a difference but they do seem just a little livelier than the other two



Nah, the difference is psychological. I measured the FR of the greys and they were 100% identical to my other colors.

Just marketing BS.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Nah, the difference is psychological. I measured the FR of the greys and they were 100% identical to my other colors.
> 
> Just marketing BS.



So you are saying and to quote those awesome lyrics it's "Just my imagination running away with me" eh


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> So you are saying and to quote those awesome lyrics it's "Just my imagination running away with me" eh



Well, I forgot to tell you that technically the green DO sound the best out of all the colors.

Green attracts electrons the best, and it also naturally shields EMI the most. You have to remember to recharge them each night on a bed of quartz crystals, which replenishes their grounding abilities.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Well, I forgot to tell you that technically the green DO sound the best out of all the colors.
> 
> Green attracts electrons the best, and it also naturally shields EMI the most. You have to remember to recharge them each night on a bed of quartz crystals, which replenishes their grounding abilities.



I have the green!  You have a link for those crystals?  Should they be green as well?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the green!  You have a link for those crystals?  Should they be green as well?



Nope, any crystals work. These are the ones I use:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32696623304.html


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Nope, any crystals work. These are the ones I use:
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32696623304.html



As Cheech said.....a little more magic dust and a little moooooore magic dust LOL


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Nope, any crystals work. These are the ones I use:
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32696623304.html



What about some of these, from a Mexican cave system?  (Note: The adults in the photo...   )
.


----------



## Podster (Jul 31, 2018)

Now if those were ZS6 green it would look like a scene from Krypton

I think I never even thought about the green ones just because they really were a slight on the Andromedas There, I said and feel better now Besides all the alternatives rock

Here's another post of my Mavel-ous collection, Silver Surfer, Iron Man and the beautiful and stealthy Black Panther


----------



## ShabtabQ

Slater said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It’s amazing what $10.99 can buy you.


Anything similar on AliExpress because Amazon is taking a lot of delivery fee.


----------



## Vivicector

AS10 do look interesting. However, 4 types of BA... Isn't it too much? Crossover is not something totally "free" in terms of the sound quality.


----------



## harry501501

Little bonus today. Got me the Betron DNZ500 to play with... AND my half price Boarseman CX98 has also come way before the delivery date from eBay... been looking at this earphone for ages but didn't fancy the price.


----------



## harry501501

BTW, the packaging for the Betron set is crazy good for £9.99. Hopefully the sound will keep up with this quality


----------



## HungryPanda

Betron sell some pretty good earphones for a good price in the but the BS-10 is by far the best one yet


----------



## stimuz (Jul 31, 2018)

I haven't posted here in a while, but just felt like giving a small update since I more or less drifted away from this hobby.

Got Uiisii CM5, Tin Audio T2, **** PT15, iBasso IT01, KZ ZS10 and I pretty much only use the CM5 these days, sometimes grab the T2 for movies and certain music genres. Everyone should at least try the CM5 imo. I own 3 but 2 are boxed, just in case the supply goes dry. It is of course subjective but I can almost guarantee it's the best 12 bucks you can spend in this hobby. Very curious why audiobudget skipped reviewing it.


----------



## Slater (Jul 31, 2018)

stimuz said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but just felt like giving a small update since I more or less drifted away from this hobby.
> 
> Got Uiisii CM5, Tin Audio T2, **** PT15, iBasso IT01, KZ ZS10 and I pretty much only use the CM5 these days, sometimes grab the T2 for movies and certain music genres. Everyone should at least try the CM5 imo. I own 3 but 2 are boxed, just in case the supply goes dry. It is of course subjective but I can almost guarantee it's the best 12 bucks you can spend in this hobby. Very curious why audiobudget skipped reviewing it.



CM5 is  

That really says a lot when you have that other “better” gear at your disposal. Especially something as respectable as the IT01.


----------



## thejoker13

paulindss said:


> Magaosi bk50 going for 30$ on ali.
> 
> Well reviewed ones, but kinda obscure till this day. Some people really praise them.
> 
> ...


I still enjoy these from time to time as well. They're well worth their price. I'm interested in seeing if these new ones kept the same tuning or if they revised it at all.


----------



## tancg

Thanks sir, but that cost the same as my Z5000.. so i guess I have to give it a pass.



Themilkman46290 said:


> .
> 
> Boom, there ya go
> https://m.ru.aliexpress.com/item/32...UfQ&aff_short_key=bY2jkUfQ&aff_platform=msite


----------



## eggnogg

@tancg tis just 9 usd





https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...re-SE215-SE315-SE425/2077015_32896671552.html


----------



## eggnogg

now that you mentioned z5000,
just found out that they release upgrade version called z5000s on ali



Spoiler: Z5000S 2018


----------



## tancg (Aug 1, 2018)

Thats great! Thanks for the usb C cable recommendation.. Now to find a lighting cable for my friends iphone.. haha

Thanks on Z5000s.. its all fated lol..



eggnogg said:


> @tancg tis just 9 usd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> CM5 is
> 
> That really says a lot when you have that other “better” gear at your disposal. Especially something as respectable as the IT01.



Only reason I won't buy the CM5 is Uiisii won't release these in bright yellow so they truly do look like a bunch of bananas in your ear, they truly are a unique design and way different than most other designs in this price range, When you mention using a cheaper iem my **** 4in1's come to mind! However heavy the Senfers are they are a great sounding iem at least for my old ears, good call @stimuz


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Only reason I won't buy the CM5 is Uiisii won't release these in bright yellow so they truly do look like a bunch of bananas in your ear, they truly are a unique design and way different than most other designs in this price range, When you mention using a cheaper iem my **** 4in1's come to mind! However heavy the Senfers are they are a great sounding iem at least for my old ears, good call @stimuz



I don't understand why so many people think the CM5 looks weird.  I think they are nice looking.  Mine are the red. I could do without the sparkly bits but they I have seen that in other iems.  Just not my thing.  When I bought mine about a year ago they were £20 on Amazon UK but I got a lightning deal for £16.59 so not as cheap as those in the US have been paying.  At the time I think they were my most expensive iems and my first over ear cable.  It was an impulse buy and when I listened to them I was surprised that they sounded so good.  Later there were lower priced lightning deals around £10.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't understand why so many people think the CM5 looks weird.  I think they are nice looking.  Mine are the red. I could do without the sparkly bits but they I have seen that in other iems.  Just not my thing.  When I bought mine about a year ago they were £20 on Amazon UK but I got a lightning deal for £16.59 so not as cheap as those in the US have been paying.  At the time I think they were my most expensive iems and my first over ear cable.  It was an impulse buy and when I listened to them I was surprised that they sounded so good.  Later there were lower priced lightning deals around £10.



Sorry MB, think you took my post too seriously! Just poking a little fun at the shell design, have no doubt the CM5 is a great little iem


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Sorry MB, think you took my post too seriously! Just poking a little fun at the shell design, have no doubt the CM5 is a great little iem



I knew you were poking fun but others have said it was ugly.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> I knew you were poking fun but others have said it was ugly.



Well first and foremost for me is sound quality to heck with the look (granted it is a plus) but sure not something to deter me Probably a better looking iem than what I'm listening to right now!


----------



## audio123

Podster said:


> Well first and foremost for me is sound quality to heck with the look (granted it is a plus) but sure not something to deter me Probably a better looking iem than what I'm listening to right now!


Tin Audio T2 is one of those iems that I rate highly. The newcomer, GK3 from Geek Wold, complements it with a satisfying bass reproduction. Definitely 2 gems.


----------



## niron

audio123 said:


> Tin Audio T2 is one of those iems that I rate highly. The newcomer, GK3 from Geek Wold, complements it with a satisfying bass reproduction. Definitely 2 gems.



I took the plunge and bought the GK3 after reading your post. 

I'm sure they will justify the somewhat low price.


----------



## audio123

niron said:


> I took the plunge and bought the GK3 after reading your post.
> 
> I'm sure they will justify the somewhat low price.


I feel that it has good price to performance ratio. When you receive it, do burn them in for at least 150 hours. Cheers!


----------



## Slater

Don't know how long it's going on for, but Betron BS10 is going for $8 on an Amazon US lightning deal. I ordered one to have as a backup for my main pair.

Anyone who is not checking this IEM out is really doing themselves a disservice. I owe props to @mbwilson111 and @HungryPanda for turning me onto the Betrons. They have a fixed cable, but who cares - the comfort and sound quality is excellent, and these could easily sell for much more.

BTW, there are 2 Amazon listings - no-mic version for $10.99 and mic version for $13.99 (the mic version is the one that goes on lightning deal from time to time).


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> BTW, there are 2 Amazon listings - no-mic version for $10.99 and mic version for $13.99 (the mic version is the one that goes on lightning deal from time to time).



Amazon Uk does the lightning deals on the Betron BS10 quite often.  Two colors, each with mic or no mic... the deal is for all.  The one I bought in November was only £6.49.  I was so shocked that it was as good as it is that I asked my husband to confirm.  I thought maybe I was crazy.  After he listened he wanted one of his own so I ordered it on the next deal in the other color.  Then recently he wanted a backup and ordered it... but forgot about waiting for a lightning deal and paid £8.99 which is still pretty cheap.

As you know, we both have more expensive gear... especially him.  One thing about the Betron is that it is extremely comfortable... for me at least.  I like that it does not require a vacuum like seal.   The nozzle is oval so it just sits in nicely (with the stock tip for me).


----------



## phthora

audio123 said:


> Tin Audio T2 is one of those iems that I rate highly. The newcomer, GK3 from Geek Wold, complements it with a satisfying bass reproduction. Definitely 2 gems.



Bass is great on the GK3, but I found the vocals in the 1-2k range really peaky. Had to cut those back with EQ to be happy. Now, I am pretty impressed.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi (Aug 1, 2018)

stimuz said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but just felt like giving a small update since I more or less drifted away from this hobby.
> 
> Got Uiisii CM5, Tin Audio T2, **** PT15, iBasso IT01, KZ ZS10 and I pretty much only use the CM5 these days, sometimes grab the T2 for movies and certain music genres. Everyone should at least try the CM5 imo. I own 3 but 2 are boxed, just in case the supply goes dry. It is of course subjective but I can almost guarantee it's the best 12 bucks you can spend in this hobby. Very curious why audiobudget skipped reviewing it.




where'd you get the CM5 for 12? CM5 have any Driver Flex, Detachable Cable?


----------



## Slater

MidNighTempest said:


> where'd you get the CM5 for 12? CM5 have any Driver Flex, Detachable Cable?



No driver flex, and no detachable cable. But graphene driver goodness.

They are on amazon for that price. Sometimes even lower. I paid $8.99 once. Can’t remember if it was a seller coupon or a flash sale.

But they are awesome even at their original $20 price (which I gladly paid for my original pair).


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Slater said:


> No driver flex, and no detachable cable. But graphene driver goodness.
> 
> They are on amazon for that price. Sometimes even lower. I paid $8.99 once. Can’t remember if it was a seller coupon or a flash sale.
> 
> But they are awesome even at their original $20 price (which I gladly paid for my original pair).



Damn, wish I could buy them at that price. 

Thanks for the insight, I can't stand IEM w/ Driver Flex.


----------



## silverfishla

Late to the party, I know.  I just got those Tin Audio T2 IEMs and I’m blown away by the $43 I just spent.  Honestly, I threw some cheap balanced cables on and stuck them on my Hidizs Dh1000 and it was instant gratification.  Vocals were great, highs were right there, and a very nice pouncy energetic bass.  Lacks for nothing.  Very nice.  I’m done now for the sub $100 category...


----------



## MrDelicious

eggnogg said:


> now that you mentioned z5000,
> just found out that they release upgrade version called z5000s on ali
> 
> 
> ...



This is interesting, although the issue with the first version wasn't the driver IMO, but the shell. The sound is muddy crap with the vent open, I doubt a different magnet would help with that all that much.


----------



## NeonHD

Hey guys haven't posted here for a while, been busy testing out my Tin Audio T2 that I got three weeks ago. So far my opinions about them are mixed (more about that down below).

*Some pictures and GIFs:*
























One year ago I dreamed of getting the T2. Well, here I am one year later with my T2!

Alright let's get down to business.
*
THE GOOD FIRST IMPRESSIONS:*

On first listen it was already obvious just how refined and matured-out the sound of the T2 was compared to all my other IEMs. 

If there was one word that could sum up the entire sound of the T2, it would be “professional”. The T2 isn’t a fun toy to play with, it’s a professional piece of equipment made for mature people who actually take their audio seriously. To put it another way, the T2 is essentially the BlackBerry phone of the audio industry, because who uses BlackBerry phones other than grownups for their “grownup” matters? Of course, being all "grownup" and “professional” entails that there are no fun and games, no bells and whistles, just plain business, and unfortunately that is the case with the T2. Because Tin Audio were more focused on delivering a professional and high-end sound signature tailored for audiophiles (rather than a “fun” sound signature tailored for mass consumers), they completely capped the bass and probably didn’t have “large spacious soundstage” on their bucket list. However I believe the end result was worth those compromises. 

What we got instead was an incredibly detailed sound, capable of revealing substantial quantities of micro-details in music and recordings that usually would be impossible to hear on IEMs that were tuned specifically for “fun” (aka overdone bass). And trust me, listening to the T2 had me going through every one of my songs just to see all the nuanced details that I’ve missed. This brings me back to one year ago when I was initially enthralled by the insane amount of micro-details the KZ ED9 could reveal. If the ED9 was a psychoanalyst capable of revealing just your deep dark secrets inside your subconscious, then the T2 would be an omniscient prophet capable of revealing your fate, future, and destiny.


*THE NOT SO GOOD FIRST IMPRESSIONS:*

Although as much as I appreciate T2’s professionalized ultra-detailed sound, I overall wasn’t really head-over-heels in love with the sound, which I guess was expected from a neutral balanced sound signature. That isn’t to say that I hated it. In fact, I found the sound to be quite enlightening, mostly due to the fact that I have never listened to such a neutral uncolorated sound before. The T2 has definitely taught me a thing or two about what a proper neutral sound signature ought to be. But aside from educational purpose that the T2 served, it still didn’t really encourage me to “love” the sound. 


*CURRENT IMPRESSIONS:          *

Fast forward to three weeks later and my current impressions haven’t really changed that much. I seldom use my T2 now because—for most occasions—I still crave for some of that *oomph *and enthusiasm in my music. The Tin Audio T515 and the KZ ED9 both meet and excel at that kind of sound. The T2 on the other hand is sober, apparently a bit too sober for my taste and for the type of music I listen to, and I guess I’m just not fit for that kind of lifestyle yet.  


*VERDICT/CONCLUSION:*

In the end I believe it all comes down to personal preference. Objectively the T2 is by far the most capable set of IEMs that I have ever heard, and I believe that everyone can appreciate its sound. But if we’re talking subjectively the T2 unfortunately does not match my ideal sound preferences. I’m not so much a basshead nowadays so I can live without a ton of bass, but the small soundstage, the lack of emphasis in the high-mids and presence area, and the discomforting/unnatural upper treble peaks are definitely a no-go for me. And as much as a part of me wants to declare them as only “mediocre” sounding, I feel like I am in no position to assert anything as my tastes are still far too simple compared to those true audiophiles with more refined tastes. It’s like wine. For the ordinary there might not be too much of a difference in taste between the types of wine and the age of it, only those experienced wine connoisseurs can tell and appreciate the subtle differences.

However going beyond sound preferences, the T2 also served me a dual purpose: a benchmark. Using the T2 as my point of reference has not only allowed me to gain deeper insight of the sound signature of my other IEMs, but has also allowed to me gain a more clearer picture of what my ideal sound preferences are, and because of this I feel thankful for having the T2 and I definitely do not regret buying it.

I might do a detailed analysis and comparison of the sound in a separate post.


----------



## TLDRonin

MrDelicious said:


> This is interesting, although the issue with the first version wasn't the driver IMO, but the shell. The sound is muddy crap with the vent open, I doubt a different magnet would help with that all that much.


Did you think it sounded better after taping the back vents? If thats the case you just don't like warm sound signatures. 


I'd hope they updated the housing a bit to fix the driver flex. Tempted to get these, but the E5000 are basically what I wanted the original z5000s to be in my dreams


----------



## harry501501

Even though I felt the Betron BS10 was a bit too veiled at first listen i really enjoyed it once i gave my ears some time to adjust and enjoyed it's open soundstage (I'd been listening to brighter IEM before hand). The BS10 is much better than the DNZ500. The DNZ500 is clear but the bass got a bit too boomy for me. The Boarseman CK98 was a big disappointment to me... far too bright and fatiguing with poor bass.


----------



## harry501501

Sigh... I keep getting brought back to the Tin Audio T2 and keep talking myself out of it as it sounds a tad bright from reviews. I should pull the trigger though as i did the same with the KZ ZS5 for ages and ended up loving it (with Spinfits).


----------



## NeonHD

stimuz said:


> Everyone should at least try the CM5 imo. Very curious why audiobudget skipped reviewing it.



I don't think he skipped it, more like he was too lazy to review it (or buy it). The guy has like hundreds of more chi-fi in his drawer waiting to be reviewed.


----------



## weedophile (Aug 2, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I don't think he skipped it, more like he was too lazy to review it (or buy it). The guy has like hundreds of more chi-fi in his drawer waiting to be reviewed.


Yea, i saw alot of those earphones that makes me curious, and in the comments on AE he gives 5 stars and said review is coming soon and voila, 2 months later, it still isnt up yet xD

Edit: Anw nice gif on the T2 review, love it!


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Yea, i saw alot of those earphones that makes me curious, and in the comments on AE he gives 5 stars and said review is coming soon and voila, 2 months later, it still isnt up yet xD
> 
> Edit: Anw nice gif on the T2 review, love it!



Well, there are more/better places for info than just that site.

The CM5 is a perfect example (since that’s the one that was mentioned in this context). It has been talked about right here on HF, by many trustworthy members, for going on a year now.


----------



## MrDelicious

TLDRonin said:


> Did you think it sounded better after taping the back vents? If thats the case you just don't like warm sound signatures.
> 
> 
> I'd hope they updated the housing a bit to fix the driver flex. Tempted to get these, but the E5000 are basically what I wanted the original z5000s to be in my dreams


MUCH BETTER and they're still fairly warm even with the vents closed. I do prefer a V-shaped signature, but do use warmer IEM's at work to limit fatigue at work where I have them in basically all day. Z5000 is warm, but it's also bloated in the low frequencies and the bass bump bleeds well into the mids.

Closing the vents also helped immensely with the driver flex. It can still happen if I don't insert carefully, but it's not nearly as loud.


----------



## NeonHD

Bartig said:


> I started reorganizing today too. Which row is your favorite?



Wow that is such a clever way to sort all your IEMs, beats putting them in random earphone cases and then tossing them in a bag. Why haven't I thought of this before?


----------



## ClearBass

Hmm.. is there any mod to make sound less muddy?



MrDelicious said:


> This is interesting, although the issue with the first version wasn't the driver IMO, but the shell. The sound is muddy crap with the vent open, I doubt a different magnet would help with that all that much.


----------



## MrDelicious

ClearBass said:


> Hmm.. is there any mod to make sound less muddy?


Cover the vents. I used a porous tape (I think it's called masking tape?). This lowers the mid and upper bass considerably. Mids might sound a wee bit honky afterwards, but that's easily remedied with EQ. They're a really, really good pair of IEM's with that simple change. Although, YMMV and all that.


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Well, there are more/better places for info than just that site.
> 
> The CM5 is a perfect example (since that’s the one that was mentioned in this context). It has been talked about right here on HF, by many trustworthy members, for going on a year now.


I mostly use headfi but there are alot of lesser known brands that have not been mentioned here. But most of those that are on AB, they are mentioned here and his taste leans towards bassy IEMs which is different from myself so i take it with a pinch of salt xD

Yea @mbwilson111 @paulindss and urself are huge advocates of the CM5 and though i would love to try it, the shipping cost is almost the cost of the earphone itself T.T unless i can pool a few orders with my fellows here


----------



## SuperLuigi

I apologize as this is off topic but i had to share.

Sennheiser is doing a big sale right now with 60% off most products.  Works in US and Canada it seems.

Use code "BESTBUY60" to get 60% off and code "bonkers" to get an extra 20% off.  I just bought the Sennheiser 599 for less than $90 Canadian.


----------



## AliveNoMore

eggnogg said:


> now that you mentioned z5000,
> just found out that they release upgrade version called z5000s on ali


Yeah, I'm not falling for that one again, even if I understood all of their gibberish.


----------



## Slater

AliveNoMore said:


> Yeah, I'm not falling for that one again, even if I understood all of their gibberish.



Yeah, but it’s more better!


----------



## Jenz

Does anyone know In ears with long sound pipes? Similar to the Audio Technica IM50? 
It fits very well with my low-pitched ears. 
Are there special Chinese or inexpensive manufacturers where the sound tubes are a bit longer?

Greets Jens


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## SiggyFraud

HungryPanda said:


>


Doesn't it look almost exactly like TRN V20?


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 3, 2018)

The QKZ VK2 is using the exact same shell and cable as the TRN V20. The only difference is that the TRN V20 has a rubberized coating making it light grey whereas the QKZ VK2 is more silver and adorned with the QKZ logo on the shell and plug. As my wife has the TRN V20 I have just listened to both and they sound exactly the same


----------



## TLDRonin (Aug 3, 2018)

MrDelicious said:


> MUCH BETTER and they're still fairly warm even with the vents closed. I do prefer a V-shaped signature, but do use warmer IEM's at work to limit fatigue at work where I have them in basically all day. Z5000 is warm, but it's also bloated in the low frequencies and the bass bump bleeds well into the mids.
> 
> Closing the vents also helped immensely with the driver flex. It can still happen if I don't insert carefully, but it's not nearly as loud.


I hated it with the vents covered. At that point, there isn't really a point to using the z5000s; it completely ruins what the z5000 is trying to do. In general, I'm pretty sure that DDs need air for their sound, so it doesn't make sense to me to "mod" it by preventing that


I'm not sure how covering the *rear vent can fix driver flex. Since its caused by the air pressure forced onto the driver upon insertion, wouldn't covering the *rear vents make it worse?


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> I hated it with the vents covered. At that point, there isn't really a point to using the z5000s; it completely ruins what the z5000 is trying to do. In general, I'm pretty sure that DDs need air for their sound, so it doesn't make sense to me to "mod" it by preventing that
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how covering the vent can fix driver flex. Since its caused by the air pressure forced onto the driver upon insertion, wouldn't covering the vents make it worse?



I don’t have the z5000, and it depends on an IEMs design. But in general, the vent in the front of IEMs (near the nozzle) can be thought of as a “bleed” vent. It bleeds off pressure build up from insertion (which causes driver flex), but it also “bleeds” off sound pressure from the drivers before they have a chance to reach the nozzle (and ultimately your  ear drum). Think of it like a 2nd nozzle that leads to open air.

So manipulating the front vent (opening it) almost always alleviates flex, but at the expense of sound (usually a reduction in sub bass and bass, but it can vary depending on the IEM).

As far as the rear vent, as you mentioned, provides air for the driver. Again, it depends on the IEM, it’s design, type of drivers, etc. but in general, manipulating the rear vent will “choke” the driver by controlling how much air it receives, causing a change in sound. How the sound is affected varies, but in general the more open the rear vent hole the more sub bass and bass you will get.

And just so there’s no confusion, the rear vent is behind the driver (as opposed to in front of it like in the case of the front vent). So like where the “grille” is on the ZS6, or the hole you see in the very center of the back of the z5000, etc. Although depending on the design, it can sometimes be in other places (such as the side as in the case of the ZS5). In every case though, the rear vent is somewhere behind the driver diaphragm.

I hope that helps.


----------



## tripside

TRN V80 review by Audiobudget https://audiobudget.com/product/TRN/V80

High praises by him.


----------



## MrDelicious

TLDRonin said:


> I hated it with the vents covered. At that point, there isn't really a point to using the z5000s; it completely ruins what the z5000 is trying to do. In general, I'm pretty sure that DDs need air for their sound, so it doesn't make sense to me to "mod" it by preventing that


I mean, good for you. Not sure what point you're trying to make exactly? It's almost as if my taste differs from yours, you don't need to make assumptions on what they're "supposed" to sound like to make a point about yours.


----------



## Slater

tripside said:


> TRN V80 review by Audiobudget https://audiobudget.com/product/TRN/V80
> 
> High praises by him.



I have seen more than 1 person directly compare it to the KZ ED16.

Hmmmm


----------



## TLDRonin (Aug 3, 2018)

MrDelicious said:


> I mean, good for you. Not sure what point you're trying to make exactly? It's almost as if my taste differs from yours, you don't need to make assumptions on what they're "supposed" to sound like to make a point about yours.


Its almost like I was also sharing my opinion? Notice how I said "I think" or "to me"

Taping the back kills the bass. Its a bass focused IEM. Thats a fact, I'm not making an assumption.


----------



## harry501501

The Betron BS10 is an addictive little bugger (thanks mbwilson). That soundstage is remarkable... I was on YT playing the Beach Boys Sloop John B live at Capitol and the instruments and vocals were placed very accurately. For £8 I'm shocked. I love this type of fit... reminds me of the FIIO EX1 which has a very wide soundstage... although the BS10 beats it for depth. Lovin it.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> The Betron BS10 is an addictive little bugger (thanks mbwilson). That soundstage is remarkable... I was on YT playing the Beach Boys Sloop John B live at Capitol and the instruments and vocals were placed very accurately. For £8 I'm shocked. I love this type of fit... reminds me of the FIIO EX1 which has a very wide soundstage... although the BS10 beats it for depth. Lovin it.



My 2nd set is arriving tomorrow, and I can't wait 

I also love the fit/design of the BS10. It just fits so comfortably (you can wear it all day), and allows the use of that monster dynamic driver for excellent sound.

I can't wait for KZs version (code name YZ63), which according to the photos will likely be quite a similar design/fit:


----------



## NeonHD

MrDelicious said:


> I mean, good for you. Not sure what point you're trying to make exactly? It's almost as if my taste differs from yours, you don't need to make assumptions on what they're "supposed" to sound like to make a point about yours.



His point was that covering up the vents would increase driver flex even more. I can confirm that this is true (at least for me), since covering up the front vents on my T2 resulted in some "crackling" sounds (aka driver flex), which never happened when they weren't covered.


----------



## Slater (Aug 3, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> His point was that covering up the vents would increase driver flex even more. I can confirm that this is true (at least for me), since covering up the front vents on my T2 resulted in some "crackling" sounds (aka driver flex), which never happened when they weren't covered.



Exactly.

And unfortunately the T2 suffers from this problem quite a bit. To get more bass people commonly tape over the front vent. But that adds tons of driver flex, and sound changes due to weird suction/pressure effects.

The housing of the T2 is set up the same as the z5000. It’s just the T2 has an offset jack position and an offset rear vent. So the housing shape appears a bit different, but functionally they are similar.

BTW, is you want more low end on the T2, just remove the blue wax under the nozzle. Leave all of the vents alone.


----------



## MrDelicious

TLDRonin said:


> Its almost like I was also sharing my opinion? Notice how I said "I think" or "to me"
> 
> Taping the back kills the bass. Its a bass focused IEM. Thats a fact, I'm not making an assumption.


I'm already agreed with you on the opinion part. We like it for different reasons, just leave it be m8.

And modding absolutely reduced the drver flex for me. Might be dependant on the shape of the ear canal, tips? My guess is a good seal pushes so much air through the back vent that the driver has to flex. Taping it shut doesn't allow this to happen and rather pushes the air back through the front? No idea, just spitballing here.


----------



## SiggyFraud

HungryPanda said:


> The QKZ VK2 is using the exact same shell and cable as the TRN V20. The only difference is that the TRN V20 has a rubberized coating making it light grey whereas the QKZ VK2 is more silver and adorned with the QKZ logo on the shell and plug. As my wife has the TRN V20 I have just listened to both and they sound exactly the same


The silver cable also looks similar to the TRN upgrade cable. Would you mind telling me, where you bought it? Can't seem to find it anywhere, and I'm curious if it's cheaper than the TRN.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Hybrid-Headset-Bass/1246446_32888849717.html


----------



## monitoringsound70

Just picked up my pair of QKZ VK1,
Very pleasing to look at i must say.
Will post some more in depth thoughts later but at the moment I'm absolutely loving them 
Great isolation with stock white tips and very comfortable, a Very Westone type sound signature, reminds me of the old Um2 
Completely unfatiguing and smooth.
A perfect stage monitor.
More thoughts a bit later.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Just picked up my pair of QKZ VK1,
> Very pleasing to look at i must say.
> Will post some more in depth thoughts later but at the moment I'm absolutely loving them
> Great isolation with stock white tips and very comfortable, a Very Westone type sound signature, reminds me of the old Um2
> ...



I know nothing about Westone but I do find the VK1 unfatiguing and smooth.  I also like how they look.  I have starline tips on mine.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I know nothing about Westone but I do find the VK1 unfatiguing and smooth.  I also like how they look.  I have starline tips on mine.



Nice, I'll have to try the starlines, see if I get a slightly different sig. 
Either way so far I could wear these all day. 
So smooth.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Nice, I'll have to try the starlines, see if I get a slightly different sig.
> Either way so far I could wear these all day.
> So smooth.



I just changed them for the comfort... and to match the black cable  I don't remember if it changed the sound.  It is possible I never actually listened with the stock tips.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I just changed them for the comfort... and to match the black cable  I don't remember if it changed the sound.  It is possible I never actually listened with the stock tips.



I can see what you mean there  
The white tips are comfy but are a bit thicker silicone than some, but no doubt I'll try a few different ones. 
As I mentioned the UM2, the white silicone that came with those.....dear me they were seriously hard lol


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Hybrid-Headset-Bass/1246446_32888849717.html



So this isn’t a hybrid? It’s just a single dynamic drive in the v20 shell?


----------



## MDH12AX7

Slater said:


> I have seen more than 1 person directly compare it to the KZ ED16.
> 
> Hmmmm


I would have to agree. If you like the ED16, you will like the TRN V80. Similar tuning. The bass is very fast and always controlled. The sound through the mids is very similar and not recessed. The treble is bright and clear and is elevated but not as much as the ED16. Very cohesive sound that doesn't get overwhelmed with busier music. The bass is the most impressive part tho... Powerful and deep but not at all boomy. Not for bass heads or people who like bass to boom and reverberate. It stays composed no matter what I throw at it.
Soundstage is very good, similar to ED16. The fit and comfort is great. It fit with most any tips but the Tennmak Whirlwind are my choice. I just ordered a second pair.


----------



## TLDRonin

MrDelicious said:


> I'm already agreed with you on the opinion part. We like it for different reasons, just leave it be m8.



???


MrDelicious said:


> I mean, good for you. Not sure what point you're trying to make exactly? It's almost as if my taste differs from yours, you don't need to make assumptions on what they're "supposed" to sound like to make a point about yours.



Does that sound or look you are "agreeing" with me? Isn't it ironic for you to tell me to "leave it be" when you're the one who escalated the conversation?


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2018)

Emelya said:


> I used the word "upgrade" mostly in evolutional meaning. C631 was the Estron's flagship not long ago. Compared to C630 it's more expensive, has bigger DD, more BA drivers, better cable, and slightly different tuning. It's a strange thing, but I can't find any customers feedback on Amazon anymore. There were a lot of them several months ago. And the only full review in Japanese language (http://blog.livedoor.jp/rev_/archives/20802731.html) is also removed. As far as I remember the author said that C631 has more detailed sound with better mids. So the only available feedback now is located here in the Chinese / Asian Brand Info Thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-666#post-13594473
> The common point of almost all estrons is a combination of the treble BA driver (the same Estron-Bellsing 30095 (WBFK clones) family as in KZ earphones) with the 7.8 mm DD.



I picked this up from Amazon (ie also known as JoyPlus EROS, Estron/Timmkoo C631, and EMI CI980): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073F866FK

All I can say is *wow*.  This thing rocks.

I can easily see why it is/was Estron's flagship IEM. It's everything that is good about the EMI CI-880/Estron/Timmkoo C630, but with sooo much better midrange! The tuning is perfectly balanced.

I was really afraid that the dual BA would be a problem (such as being too sharp ala KZ ZS6, or with sibilance). But my worries were for nothing. I suspect the 2 BAs are set up like the ZSR - 1 BA handles upper mids/lower treble, while the other handles the mid/upper treble. The sound reminds me of the ZSR (which has a similar 1DD+2BA). The treble is bright, but it is not any brighter than the EMI-CI880.

It fits well, has a really nice multi colored copper cable with really nice feeling TPE insulation. The cable has a 3-button remote that's iOS compatible, the included tips are nice, and it even came with a zippered EVA hard foam storage case. I can't believe this thing was $16!

There's only 2 cons, but they are both easily correctable:

1. It has the dual nozzle filter, just like the EMI CI-880 - a black nylon filter stuck on top of a standard stainless mesh. Estron really likes to do this, because they do it on a bunch of their IEMs and it does more harm than good. Anyways, on the CI-880 the black filter veils the sound, and the filter gets clogged with dirt and crud (making the sound worse as time goes on). Removing the black filter on the CI-880 helped a ton, so I did the same thing to the C631. With the black filter removed, the veil is gone, and all that's left is crystal clear and crisp sound with excellent clarity (just like on the CI-880).

2. Similar to the CI-880 and also the Tin Audio T2, there is not a whole lot of sub bass extension - it's quite rolled off. Luckily, it is easy to correct. You just remove the "grille" on the back of the IEM (it's just peel and stick, with a sticky adhesive ring like nozzle filters. I peeled it off with a sewing needle, and stored it on a scrap of wax coated baking paper for safe keeping. What's left is the vent hole that was under the grille. This effectively makes the vent hole larger (because the "grille" had a bunch of tiny holes and was reducing the overall area of the vent hole to a fraction of the size). You can see exactly what I'm talking about in the far right side of this exploded diagram:




With the rear grille removed, the sub bass extension digs deeper when the music calls for it. It does not make it overpowering at all; this is still a perfectly balanced tune. The vent hole just allows the sub bass frequencies to 'fill in' where they were missing and rolled off before. This is how I like my sub bass - riding in the back seat (instead of up front and dominating in my face), but when it's called upon it is there ready to go. Bassheads wouldn't like it though; this isn't an L shaped sound.

Finally, the housing is beautiful - solid copper with a polished finish. There is a sticker on the box that says the housing is aluminum, which is not accurate. I believe the factory screwed up and put the wrong sticker on. The sticker on the box also says the driver is a dual-dynamic 8mm+5mm (which is wrong), and it lists color options that are totally incorrect as well.

Thanks a bunch for turning me onto this @Emelya!


----------



## groucho69

TLDRonin said:


> ???
> 
> 
> Does that sound or look you are "agreeing" with me? Isn't it ironic for you to tell me to "leave it be" when you're the one who escalated the conversation?



I'll have to say that no it is not ironic.


----------



## TLDRonin

groucho69 said:


> I'll have to say that no it is not ironic.


Right, this falls more under hypocrisy


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I picked this up from Amazon (ie JoyPlus/Estron/Timmkoo C631 aka ES633): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073F866FK
> 
> All I can say is *wow*.  This thing rocks.
> 
> ...



Can't find in uk?


----------



## TLDRonin (Aug 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> I picked this up from Amazon (ie JoyPlus/Estron/Timmkoo C631 aka ES633): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073F866FK
> 
> All I can say is *wow*.  This thing rocks.
> 
> I can easily see why it is/was Estron's flagship IEM. It's everything that is good about the EMI CI-880/Estron/Timmkoo C630, but with sooo much better midrange! The tuning is perfectly balanced.


I'm always interested in something with a nice mid-range tuning


Curious what the msrp on these are. Japanese amazon has them for 4899 Yen, discounted from 13999 (no way anyone buys or sells at that price though)


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> Can't find in uk?



It could be listed under any of these names or model numbers:

- Estron or Timmko C631
- JoyPlus EROS
- EMI CI-980

Or it's also possible it just hasn't hit UK yet.

It is available via Tmall and Taobao if that helps.

Finally, you could have someone from US buy it from Amazon and ship it (friend, family, another HF member).


----------



## Slater (Aug 4, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> I'm always interested in something with a nice mid-range tuning
> 
> Curious what the msrp on these are. Japanese amazon has them for 4899 Yen, discounted from 13999 (no way anyone buys or sells at that price though)



It's a higher end model than the C630 (ie EMI CI-880 or 'waterdrop'), which has been selling in the $20-$25 range for a couple of years now.

I would say given the features and performance (as well as equivalent competition), that Japanese Amazon street price is right where these should be (ie ~$50).

Regardless, I sure know a good deal when I see one, and $15.99 via Amazon for this thing is ridiculous.


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Aug 4, 2018)

So after an evening spent with the VK1 this is how I've found them.

Firstly these are primarily a stage monitor, no two ways about it.
No matter what tips I tried i ended up getting pretty much the same sound and also very good isolation, so they definitely allow for different styles of insertion with tips, but they always stay with virtually the same sound signature.

The sound is polite smooth warm and midcentric, some may say boring as no matter what the genre you throw at them they just sing along quite happily.
There's no harshness whatsoever.
To give you an idea what i mean, it's like you feel like there isn't much bite in the music and instantly want to kick them up the butt, however that's what makes them so nice and engaging, 
Very Westone like in their delivery, they dress your music like a warm coat on a cold day. 

The bass goes deep when it needs to but doesn't stand out in any way, just fast and controlled  with some lovely sub bass, especially whilst listening to Rush's Moving pictures album.

Mids are really nice, smooth and up front (Perfect for stage) and  are very natural.

The Treble is all there but rolled off at just the right point.
Meaning you can hear all the extended details without any fatigue at all.

This is the natural stage type sound I wanted when I ordered these.
Nothing really stands out except maybe the forward mids, but then as a stage monitor you would want that anyway.
So chuffed, absolutely love them.



So pleased with them


----------



## B9Scrambler

First look at KZ's new five balanced armature earphone, the AS10; https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/08/04/kz-as10-first-look/

  ​


----------



## RobinFood

edit: oops


----------



## Hercules40k

Guys, anyone seen these new IEMs from Whizzer; Audio Diamond OM1? I think its a new release from them which comes below the price range of A15 ( almost half of what A15's cost) and they look really cool https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...FjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw1mOSZ_lWajhC5-25dYiwj-


----------



## harry501501

Just gave the Boaresman CX98 another chance as i dismissed them very quickly, this time with Comply foams and it has made a huge difference and tamed those aggressive highs I was hearing. i reckon the fact I was listening to the smooth Betron BS10 beforehand really made me notice the treble even more... need to stop doing that. The CX98 is actually a very detailed little monster... Pianos shine. Going to give them a wee try with big orchestra soundtracks


----------



## harry501501

Going to check out the first page again and see if there's anything else I should try! Only been doing this two years so i bet there's loads of gems I've missed and will never hear


----------



## tripside (Aug 5, 2018)

My first impressions of ED16 were a little disappointing. It sounded sibilant and thin. I was a little surprised,  as multiple reports suggested it to be a very balanced sounding earphones. Tried a larger eartip as it gave me a better seal and I really like it now. It’s not detailed as the R earphone , both  in its mids and highs. Although,  the  low end has much better control. It also fits me better.

I also got the new KZ Bluetooth cable. The battery life is pretty good. It gets decently loud. Of course going wireless means eschewing some amount of details  for convenience. Connection is stable when paired with my iPhone. A little less so with my MacBook. I also tried pairing it with my Benjie DAP but I’ve experienced major connection drops. The cable can be improved. Overall it’s a solid 7/10 in my books.

edit - typos etc


----------



## Emelya (Aug 5, 2018)

Wrong message


----------



## loomisjohnson

harry501501 said:


> Just gave the Boaresman CX98 another chance as i dismissed them very quickly, this time with Comply foams and it has made a huge difference and tamed those aggressive highs I was hearing. i reckon the fact I was listening to the smooth Betron BS10 beforehand really made me notice the treble even more... need to stop doing that. The CX98 is actually a very detailed little monster... Pianos shine. Going to give them a wee try with big orchestra soundtracks


good call--the cx98 are  surprisingly deft with complex fare--  they're not just for bassheads anymore...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> It's a higher end model than the C630 (ie EMI CI-880 or 'waterdrop'), which has been selling in the $20-$25 range for a couple of years now.
> 
> I would say given the features and performance (as well as equivalent competition), that Japanese Amazon street price is right where these should be (ie ~$50).
> 
> Regardless, I sure know a good deal when I see one, and $15.99 via Amazon for this thing is ridiculous.


slateman, you're a bad influence, but i'm enough of a fan of the c630 that i couldn't resist using my amazon credits and ordering these...will report back in a couple of days


----------



## Emelya

TLDRonin said:


> I'm always interested in something with a nice mid-range tuning
> 
> 
> Curious what the msrp on these are. Japanese amazon has them for 4899 Yen, discounted from 13999 (no way anyone buys or sells at that price though)


Their wholesale price is about $30:
https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/product-detail/Triple-Driver-Hybrid-Stereo-In-Ear_60712678742.html
And the retail price is usually $65 - $70:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIMMKOO-3-...-metal-earphone-canal-type-heavy/332689721721
https://aliexpress.com/item/CI980/32834521026.html
https://www.joybuy.com/600193157.html


----------



## mbwilson111

I picked up what I consider to be a little gem last week on an amazon uk lighning deal.  There will be another lightning deal starting at 2pm tomorrow for prime members.  There was also a £1 voucher.  My total cost was £15.14.  I see it is also on amazon.com for $22.  Sadly amazon.ca wants a ridiculous amount.

It is very comfortable and has a balanced not a V shaped sound.  Soundstage is amazing to me... and my husband agreed when he listened as well.  I asked him to listen because I thought maybe I was crazy to think they were so nice considering I had just been listening to some more expensive models earlier.

They do have a microphone so that could be a negative for someone who will not buy an iem with a mic.  For those who want a mic, this one is terrible according to some of the reviews I read. I just use it to quickly tell which is the right earpiece

I think this is a closeout because I can't find it anywhere except amazon and ebay.  I went to the web address listed on the box and it no longer exists.

LAFI EN303 ...it is available in 3 colors and has dual dynamic drivers.  The cable is removable.  It includes a nice case and the tip selection includes a pair of double flange.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BP3DHDF/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

I have the black one.  Very small and sits flush in my ear... could be used for sleeping but is maybe too good for that


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2018)

Emelya said:


> You are welcome And thank you for your highly valuable impressions. Just one note: C631 is *NOT* ES633. ES633 is the current Estron's flagship. I didn't find these earphones on AliExpress. In China they are available mostly as Zhiyin ES633: https://item.jd.com/26042715877.html



I thought the C631 WAS the flagship, until the new one came along (ie the “EST”)?

But yeah, that was incorrect info in my post. I have edited it and made it accurate. Thanks!


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> slateman, you're a bad influence, but i'm enough of a fan of the c630 that i couldn't resist using my amazon credits and ordering these...will report back in a couple of days



You will like them for sure. You and I have similar tastes.

BTW, I also got a set of the CS630s little brother, the C610.

It’s not bad - pretty average. I paid $9.99 for it, but for $6 more the C631 runs circles around it.


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> I thought the C631 WAS the flagship, until the new one came along (ie the “EST”)?
> 
> But yeah, that was incorrect info in my post. I have edited it and made it accurate. Thanks!


You're right. Both of them are top models. I was confused by the word "aka" in your post. Sorry for misunderstanding


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> You're right. Both of them are top models. I was confused by the word "aka" in your post. Sorry for misunderstanding



Sure no problem.

On posts that I do from my phone, I often mistype or autocorrect does unwanted stuff. Plus I use an iPhone SE, which has a microscopic screen once the soft keyboard pulls up.

I much prefer posting from my laptop (as I'm doing now).

Anyways, back to the topic at hand - I would love to try the EST flagship someday when it eventually turns up on Aliexpress, ebay, or Amazon. I just have no way to easily buy from Taobao or direct from Alibaba.

I have no doubt the EST would sound great. Estron clearly puts a serious effort into their in-house IEM offerings, as they have audio engineers and proper measuring equipment available (since they also design and manufacture BA drivers & hearing aides).


----------



## monini13

Very cool post! have you guys tried the kz ed9? it has nozzle that can be changed (bass/less bass). the less bass option is basically a longer nozzle so the driver is further from your eardrums. but to me it provides a relatively neutral sound that is hard to find in budget category. it is my go to for budget iems and my favourite so far! (~$10usd)


----------



## monitoringsound70

Just snagged the Betron BS10 on a lighting deal, arriving tomorrow. 
Will post some thoughts when I get them.


----------



## toddy0191 (Aug 6, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Just snagged the Betron BS10 on a lighting deal, arriving tomorrow.
> Will post some thoughts when I get them.



Me too, would have been rude not to  at £6.99.

Nearly pulled the trigger on the LAFI that @mbwilson111 mentioned,  but am trying to be good after buying the KZ AS10s yesterday.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Just snagged the Betron BS10 on a lighting deal, arriving tomorrow.
> Will post some thoughts when I get them.





toddy0191 said:


> Me too, would have been rude not to  at £6.99.
> 
> Nearly pulled the trigger on the LAFI that @mbwilson111 mentioned,  but am trying to be good after buying the KZ AS10s yesterday.



Definitely a no brainer at £6.99.   As for the LAFI... pull that trigger!  I just snagged a backup pair (in blue).  I don't usually get backup pairs.  I did get a backup pair of the KZ ED16 but then I ended up gifting it to my husband.  It was blue. Felt guilty because of course he hardly has any iems   LMAO!


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Definitely a no brainer at £6.99.   As for the LAFI... pull that trigger!  I just snagged a backup pair (in blue).  I don't usually get backup pairs.  I did get a backup pair of the KZ ED16 but then I ended up gifting it to my husband.  It was blue. Felt guilty because of course he hardly has any iems   LMAO!



Your house must look like Gearbest's warehouse!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Your house must look like Gearbest's warehouse!



What???  This is not normal???


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Definitely a no brainer at £6.99.   As for the LAFI... pull that trigger!  I just snagged a backup pair (in blue).  I don't usually get backup pairs.  I did get a backup pair of the KZ ED16 but then I ended up gifting it to my husband.  It was blue. Felt guilty because of course he hardly has any iems   LMAO!



Already pulled it


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 6, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Already pulled it



That explains why the black ones went from 10%  claimed to 15%.  I think there might be 20 units with each purchase accounting for 5%.  So, who bought the other two?

still just over an hour to claim the deal...

I am looking forward to getting the blue one tomorrow.


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> Sure no problem.
> 
> On posts that I do from my phone, I often mistype or autocorrect does unwanted stuff. Plus I use an iPhone SE, which has a microscopic screen once the soft keyboard pulls up.
> 
> ...


The ES633 is available on Amazon. No EST logo, but it doesn't matter, I suppose. Quite expensive though for dual 30017 BA clone driver +1DD:
https://www.amazon.com/AUDIOPHILE-Monitor-Technology-3D-Wide-Open/dp/B07C1TMLM6


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> The ES633 is available on Amazon. No EST logo, but it doesn't matter, I suppose. Quite expensive though for dual 30017 BA clone driver +1DD:
> https://www.amazon.com/AUDIOPHILE-Monitor-Technology-3D-Wide-Open/dp/B07C1TMLM6



Yeah, too expensive IMO. May as well import them from Alibaba for half that price.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> That explains why the black ones went from 10%  claimed to 15%.  I think there might be 20 units with each purchase accounting for 5%.  So, who bought the other two?
> 
> still just over an hour to claim the deal...
> 
> I am looking forward to getting the blue one tomorrow.



Yeah the blue look nice.
I went black cause I felt stealthy


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 6, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Yeah the blue look nice.
> I went black cause I felt stealthy



The blue will be my backup pair.  The one I already have is black.  I really like how it looks.

I hope you like it.  I will feel responsible if you don't!


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> The blue will be my backup pair.  The one I already have is black.  I really like how it looks.
> 
> I hope you like it.  I will feel responsible if you don't!



Lol. Held accountable. 

Well I can't see why not. Replaceable cable, balanced sig. Sounds good.


----------



## freebil

Hello. I read many good reviews for tin audio t2 but I would like something with more bass. Could you please give me 2-3 suggestions under 70$? Thank you.


----------



## Hercules40k

freebil said:


> Hello. I read many good reviews for tin audio t2 but I would like something with more bass. Could you please give me 2-3 suggestions under 70$? Thank you.



If you like warmer sound signature with smooth highs, I could suggest you to take a look at Whizzer A15 (not Pro, remember) but if you want your music to be more detailed with crisp highs and sparkling vocals with rumbling bass, checkout Kinera H3.


----------



## niron (Aug 7, 2018)

freebil said:


> Hello. I read many good reviews for tin audio t2 but I would like something with more bass. Could you please give me 2-3 suggestions under 70$? Thank you.



The bass on the Geek Wold GK3 is absolutely amazing. Better than my Pinnacle P1's which cost X10 more.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> I picked this up from Amazon (ie also known as JoyPlus EROS, Estron/Timmkoo C631, and EMI CI980): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073F866FK
> 
> All I can say is *wow*.  This thing rocks.
> 
> ...


just got c631 ($15.99 on amazon), which are branded here as JOYPLUS JP1. nicely built; heavy but  comfortable and sleek. i'm less enamored of the copper housings, which are a bit garish (esp. after a few bourbons), but maybe i'll get used to 'em. soundwise, in stock form these were underwhelming OOTB--detailed but somewhat congested, with imaging a bit imprecise. per slater (and my previous experience with the ci-880) i removed the black filters covering the stainless mesh and _voila--_clarity and coherence were much improved and stereo imaging locked in. i do not find these bass-shy (and therefore have not removed the rear grilles)-- subbass is actually quite palpable and well-etched, albeit somewhat lean in texture. as stated above, mids are more forward and spacious than its ci-880 (C630) predecessor, while treble is similar but  a tad less sharp and extended (perhaps the enhanced mids make them less treble-focused); drums sound especially analog and natural. stage is fairly wide, though not high; quite open-sounding. i need more ear time to see how they stack up to the other budget allstars, but they're definitely stupid good for $16.


----------



## mbwilson111

I have posted this in a couple of other threads.  Excellent deal on the Artiste DC1 on Amazon UK.  Only £20.  Saw it for a lot more on ali.  Another one that was good enough that my husband and I each wanted our own.  We paid £27 which was a good.deal at that time.  A couple of the reviews were written by headfiers.  Those say all you need to know

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Earphones-...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=N3Z54H8FE4WABS5CWCMC&th=1


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> just got c631 ($15.99 on amazon), which are branded here as JOYPLUS JP1. nicely built; heavy but  comfortable and sleek. i'm less enamored of the copper housings, which are a bit garish (esp. after a few bourbons), but maybe i'll get used to 'em. soundwise, in stock form these were underwhelming OOTB--detailed but somewhat congested, with imaging a bit imprecise. per slater (and my previous experience with the ci-880) i removed the black filters covering the stainless mesh and _voila--_clarity and coherence were much improved and stereo imaging locked in. i do not find these bass-shy (and therefore have not removed the rear grilles)-- subbass is actually quite palpable and well-etched, albeit somewhat lean in texture. as stated above, mids are more forward and spacious than its ci-880 (C630) predecessor, while treble is similar but  a tad less sharp and extended (perhaps the enhanced mids make them less treble-focused); drums sound especially analog and natural. stage is fairly wide, though not high; quite open-sounding. i need more ear time to see how they stack up to the other budget allstars, but they're definitely stupid good for $16.



Glad you like them.

I wish I knew why Estron puts those stupid black filters on everything they make. They’re crippling their IEMs by using them.

I agree that the rose gold plated housing is a little bit garish. I would rather have had them chrome colored (or black) like the KZ ED9 (which also has a solid copper shell). Since the housing is already copper, it would have readily accepted almost any electroplated finish, including - gold, silver, tin, rhodium, nickel, zinc, cadmium, chromium, oxides, etc etc.

As far as the rear grilles, you can always just test out the sound with the rear grilles off, as they adhere right back into place if you decide you like them better the stock way.

My primary reason for removing the rear grilles was not for more sub bass quantity, but rather deeper sub bass extension (instead of) the roll off it exhibits with the stock rear grille in place. It’s obviously personal preference though. I wasn’t after a basshead signature, but I like the availability of having a deep extension when the music calls for it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Periodic Audio Magnesium is live now! They are not Chinese, but I believe that both their price point and tuning might be intruiguing for people reading this little thread  

Those are rather lovely, they provide a nice performance for 100 USD, and they are surely going to be a lovely companion for those looking for a warm yet sparkly IEM  

I invite you to read more in the full review. 

(Don't worry, I am working on a review on the other two IEMs from Periodic Audio, the Ti and the Be)

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/08/periodic-audio-magnesium-warm-delight.html


----------



## TLDRonin

Dobrescu George said:


> My review on Periodic Audio Magnesium is live now! They are not Chinese, but I believe that both their price point and tuning might be intruiguing for people reading this little thread
> 
> Those are rather lovely, they provide a nice performance for 100 USD, and they are surely going to be a lovely companion for those looking for a warm yet sparkly IEM
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t it be even cheaper for a b grade?

No Detachable cable is kinda sad, but I hear their warranty is really good


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> just got c631 ($15.99 on amazon), which are branded here as JOYPLUS JP1. nicely built; heavy but  comfortable and sleek. i'm less enamored of the copper housings, which are a bit garish (esp. after a few bourbons), but maybe i'll get used to 'em. soundwise, in stock form these were underwhelming OOTB--detailed but somewhat congested, with imaging a bit imprecise. per slater (and my previous experience with the ci-880) i removed the black filters covering the stainless mesh and _voila--_clarity and coherence were much improved and stereo imaging locked in. i do not find these bass-shy (and therefore have not removed the rear grilles)-- subbass is actually quite palpable and well-etched, albeit somewhat lean in texture. as stated above, mids are more forward and spacious than its ci-880 (C630) predecessor, while treble is similar but  a tad less sharp and extended (perhaps the enhanced mids make them less treble-focused); drums sound especially analog and natural. stage is fairly wide, though not high; quite open-sounding. i need more ear time to see how they stack up to the other budget allstars, but they're definitely stupid good for $16.



Got mine coming in tomorrow. Ordered them because you did. Glad to hear you are not disappointed......


----------



## Dobrescu George

TLDRonin said:


> Wouldn’t it be even cheaper for a b grade?
> 
> No Detachable cable is kinda sad, but I hear their warranty is really good



it is


----------



## loomisjohnson

trumpethead said:


> Got mine coming in tomorrow. Ordered them because you did. Glad to hear you are not disappointed......


will be curious to hear your impressions. as for removing the back grilles to enhance the bass, query whether it will affect the isolation, which seems about average as is. in any event, these are a definite step up from the ci880/630, which were a standout in their own right.


----------



## paulindss (Aug 8, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> will be curious to hear your impressions. as for removing the back grilles to enhance the bass, query whether it will affect the isolation, which seems about average as is. in any event, these are a definite step up from the ci880/630, which were a standout in their own right.



Seems so interesting, as i am hearing ci880 right now and still impresses me till this day...

How is the finnish on them ? By photos it looks cheap.

If anyone could post some photos it would be nice. Packaging etc.


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> just got c631 ($15.99 on amazon), which are branded here as JOYPLUS JP1. nicely built; heavy but  comfortable and sleek. i'm less enamored of the copper housings, which are a bit garish (esp. after a few bourbons), but maybe i'll get used to 'em. soundwise, in stock form these were underwhelming OOTB--detailed but somewhat congested, with imaging a bit imprecise. per slater (and my previous experience with the ci-880) i removed the black filters covering the stainless mesh and _voila--_clarity and coherence were much improved and stereo imaging locked in. i do not find these bass-shy (and therefore have not removed the rear grilles)-- subbass is actually quite palpable and well-etched, albeit somewhat lean in texture. as stated above, mids are more forward and spacious than its ci-880 (C630) predecessor, while treble is similar but  a tad less sharp and extended (perhaps the enhanced mids make them less treble-focused); drums sound especially analog and natural. stage is fairly wide, though not high; quite open-sounding. i need more ear time to see how they stack up to the other budget allstars, but they're definitely stupid good for $16.



Got my pair in today from Amazon...Wow! For 16 bucks these are amazing...initially sounded bad with stock tips  but put on large auvio and they jumped to life..more than enough bass for me with a wide stage almost full size hf like. Fairly balanced but very full sounding...still a little veiled but haven't removed black front foam yet very good purchase thanks @Slater and @loomisjohnson when you guys speak I listen.


----------



## trumpethead

paulindss said:


> Seems so interesting, as i am hearing ci880 right now and still impresses me till this day...
> 
> How is the finnish on them ? By photos it looks cheap.
> 
> If anyone could post some photos it would be nice. Packaging etc.



For me the  finish is more different than cheap or tacky.. Does take a bit getting used to. My only wish would be that could change wires if they go bad. For 16 bucks thinking about getting another one..jic


----------



## loomisjohnson

trumpethead said:


> Got my pair in today from Amazon...Wow! For 16 bucks these are amazing...initially sounded bad with stock tips  but put on large auvio and they jumped to life..more than enough bass for me with a wide stage almost full size hf like. Fairly balanced but very full sounding...still a little veiled but haven't removed black front foam yet very good purchase thanks @Slater and @loomisjohnson when you guys speak I listen.


Definitely remove the black filters..huge improvement


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> Definitely remove the black filters..huge improvement



Totally agree.

Besides, it will eventually clog with stuff and sound will take an even bigger hit. So it’s simply a matter of removing it now, or doing it later. And since removing it improves the sound, I would be hard pressed to think of a reason why anyone wouldn’t want to remove it sooner rather than later.

It can always be put back in place.


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> Definitely remove the black filters..huge improvement



I did, like you said huge improvement. These are making me question why I would spend 20 + dollars on Iem....oh that's right I'm a head fi addict in search of the ultimate sound..duh...


----------



## darmanastartes (Aug 9, 2018)

P1

 
EM-023
 
CM5
 

Some quick measurements of the PHB EM-023 and UiiSii CM5 as compared to the Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 (of which more accurate measurements have been made by others). I'm still trying to figure out how to volume match properly. Ignore the graph in white.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> I did, like you said huge improvement. These are making me question why I would spend 20 + dollars on Iem....oh that's right I'm a head fi addict in search of the ultimate sound..duh...



With the black filters (and rear grille) removed, they are pretty darn close to my ultimate sound. The improved midrange is what won me over. It has just enough midrange for a nice balanced tune. Something that is quite rare on the <$50 ChiFis (which are usually dominated by deep v shaped tunes).

I’m planning on hitting them with some black spray paint to tone down the bling bling finish.


----------



## eggnogg (Aug 10, 2018)

upcoming KZ ZS4


Spoiler: more pic


----------



## hiflofi

eggnogg said:


> upcoming KZ ZS4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more pic


The curves on that shell are very enticing.


----------



## Vivicector

Hey, guys. Can you give me an advise? I want to make a present for my friend. Trouble is, he can't stand In-ear models. He only uses earbuds. But the manufacturers have mostly stopped making them any good. 

Can you recommend me some good earbuds with nice sound? He listens to metal, so need good bass, but it should not spoil mids and highs. Also, need it to be on the cheaper side since I am going to just gift them for no obvious reason (trying to drag him on the side of a good sound right from the branded cheap-crap mud).

On Audiobudget I have found QianYun Qian69, do they sound right?

He is currently usng Sennheiser MX 170, how good are they objectively speaking?


----------



## Ders Olmaz

Get headroom ms16 from aliexpress


----------



## Vivicector

Ders Olmaz said:


> Get headroom ms16 from aliexpress


They have open acoustic enclosure, no sound isolation at all. This is no go by defauilt since it will be used in office and public transport.


----------



## TLDRonin

Vivicector said:


> Hey, guys. Can you give me an advise? I want to make a present for my friend. Trouble is, he can't stand In-ear models. He only uses earbuds. But the manufacturers have mostly stopped making them any good.
> 
> Can you recommend me some good earbuds with nice sound? He listens to metal, so need good bass, but it should not spoil mids and highs. Also, need it to be on the cheaper side since I am going to just gift them for no obvious reason (trying to drag him on the side of a good sound right from the branded cheap-crap mud).
> 
> ...


I'd try asking over at the earbuds round up thread

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/


----------



## Vivicector

TLDRonin said:


> I'd try asking over at the earbuds round up thread
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/


Thanks. I was expecting some hidden chineese gems though =).


----------



## Themilkman46290

Vivicector said:


> Thanks. I was expecting some hidden chineese gems though =).


They have many gems there too


----------



## Dustry

Vivicector said:


> Thanks. I was expecting some hidden chineese gems though =).


I don't use earbuds but if I was to, I would buy these:  https://audiobudget.com/product/MEMT/T5
MEMT has released some really good low price in-ears (e.g. X5) and these semi-earbuds I gave a link to are reportedly also extremely good. They also look great.


----------



## Narayan23

Vivicector said:


> Thanks. I was expecting some hidden chineese gems though =).



Check this thread out too: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/absolute-best-budget-earbuds.812853/


----------



## Emelya (Aug 10, 2018)

Vivicector said:


> Thanks. I was expecting some hidden chineese gems though =).


Order these earbuds, and your friend will learn the wisdom of eternity from great Lao-Tze :
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-18432975594.16.110a1854RheRbE&id=546259533909
It's the hidden gem that you're looking for. The stump is included…





I'm not serious. Don't follow my advice


----------



## paulindss

There are any good price estron c631 in china ?


----------



## Vivicector

Emelya said:


> It's the hidden gem that you're looking for. The stump is included…


Well, the stump is the selling point. I am buying of course. Neet that stump!

Anyway, need some good cheap ones,


----------



## paulindss

How about that package for 39$


PHB Oito Motorista 2DD   2BA Dinâmico E Induzido No Ouvido do Fone de ouvido HIFI Stereo Esporte Fone de Ouvido Destacável MMCX Cabo de Atualização fone de ouvido
http://s.aliexpress.com/MvYvINnE?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Also, one more offer on Ali.



37$

Motsoul X1 1BA   1DD Híbrido Armadura Balanceada Fone de Ouvido Intra-auriculares Com Dinâmico HIFI DJ Fone De Ouvido De Metal Fone de Ouvido Com Microfone cabo
http://s.aliexpress.com/mYjUf2Qv?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## Slater

Vivicector said:


> They have open acoustic enclosure, no sound isolation at all. This is no go by defauilt since it will be used in office and public transport.



That's true of every earbud. There is no isolation. They are basically the earphone equivalent of an open headphone (and that's why they sound so good compared to IEMs).

You could try an earPOD design, like the MEMT T5. They are a cross between an IEM and an earbud. The isolation is better than an earbud, but nowhere near as good as an IEM.


----------



## loomisjohnson

paulindss said:


> There are any good price estron c631 in china ?


ali is listing the 631 as "timmkoo" for $27 or so-- assume the price will come down as these get a buzz.
so i got a long listen to these yesterday while assembling my new gas grill (which is supposed to take 45 minutes but remains uncompleted after six hours). in any event, i opine that the 631 is currently  the best phone you can buy for less than $25--livelier and clearer than the urbanfun and much more coherent/accurate than the kz ed16/zsr. i like them more than the tin t2, which lacks a bit of subbass presence.  isolation, btw, is better than i first thought. where these really excel is high end reproduction--they're actually more detailed and truer to source than the $100 raves like the it01 and sech9t, which isn't to say they're better overall. what they give up to much pricier iems is soundstage size--they're less holgraphic and enveloping than the aforesaid, with instruments placed over a lower space. to my ears, they most closely resemble the bosshifi b3s,  another budget hybrid which doesn't sound like a budget hybrid.


----------



## paulindss (Aug 10, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> ali is listing the 631 as "timmkoo" for $27 or so-- assume the price will come down as these get a buzz.
> so i got a long listen to these yesterday while assembling my new gas grill (which is supposed to take 45 minutes but remains uncompleted after six hours). in any event, i opine that the 631 is currently  the best phone you can buy for less than $25--livelier and clearer than the urbanfun and much more coherent/accurate than the kz ed16/zsr. i like them more than the tin t2, which lacks a bit of subbass presence.  isolation, btw, is better than i first thought. where these really excel is high end reproduction--they're actually more detailed and truer to source than the $100 raves like the it01 and sech9t, which isn't to say they're better overall. what they give up to much pricier iems is soundstage size--they're less holgraphic and enveloping than the aforesaid, with instruments placed over a lower space. to my ears, they most closely resemble the bosshifi b3s,  another budget hybrid which doesn't sound like a budget hybrid.



27$ is very fair, i would pay a little more to redirect from us to my coutry.

Thx for your input.

Also, @loomisjohnson , do you think that the magaosi bk50 would do justice to c631 and the best iems in my signature ?

I am thinking in grabbing the two intead of only a fiio fh1 in the near future...

EDIT: only finding the c631 for 48$ in ali


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> ali is listing the 631 as "timmkoo" for $27 or so-- assume the price will come down as these get a buzz.
> so i got a long listen to these yesterday while assembling my new gas grill (which is supposed to take 45 minutes but remains uncompleted after six hours). in any event, i opine that the 631 is currently  the best phone you can buy for less than $25--livelier and clearer than the urbanfun and much more coherent/accurate than the kz ed16/zsr. i like them more than the tin t2, which lacks a bit of subbass presence.  isolation, btw, is better than i first thought. where these really excel is high end reproduction--they're actually more detailed and truer to source than the $100 raves like the it01 and sech9t, which isn't to say they're better overall. what they give up to much pricier iems is soundstage size--they're less holgraphic and enveloping than the aforesaid, with instruments placed over a lower space. to my ears, they most closely resemble the bosshifi b3s,  another budget hybrid which doesn't sound like a budget hybrid.



FYI, they are no longer available on Amazon 

I was a fool - I should have ordered a backup pair as soon as I received my 1st pair and heard how good they were. $15.99 for this kind of performance is few and far between.


----------



## loomisjohnson

paulindss said:


> 27$ is very fair, i would pay a little more to redirect from us to my coutry.
> 
> Thx for your input.
> 
> ...


i saw this: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TIMMKOO-Wired-Audifonos-In-Ear-Style_60615150785.html

as for the bk50, it was one of my favorites a few years ago, but that's eons in chifi. it's a very different beast than the c631--warmer, more colored and bigger-sounding--it would be a nice alternative and i still rate them higher than the others on your list.


----------



## paulindss

loomisjohnson said:


> i saw this: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TIMMKOO-Wired-Audifonos-In-Ear-Style_60615150785.html
> 
> as for the bk50, it was one of my favorites a few years ago, but that's eons in chifi. it's a very different beast than the c631--warmer, more colored and bigger-sounding--it would be a nice alternative and i still rate them higher than the others on your list.



Only the shipping method cost 32$... 

Congratulations for the ones that was able to steal these iems fot 16$... The manufacturer is selling them for the double.


----------



## Slater (Aug 10, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Only the shipping method cost 32$...
> 
> Congratulations for the ones that was able to steal these iems fot 16$... The manufacturer is selling them for the double.



I would have gladly paid $32 if I knew they were this good. People are paying more than that for other IEMs that sound nowhere near as good!

They certainly beat out their EMI CI-880 brother, and those sell around $20. Also, as @loomisjohnson pointed out, the Bosshifi B3 are pretty comparable to the Timmkoo, and the B3 usually sells for low to mid $30usd.

The B3 definitely beats out the Timmkoo in the looks department though. Although the Timmkoo color is starting to grow on me. I was thinking about adding some of those adhesive rhinestone jewels to the C631, or maybe some sparkly glitter. J/k

P.S. - I think I’m going to try and get a hold of Estrons current flagship, the EST. They are clearly on top of things with their tuning. And I suspect they are at least as good if not better than the C631 (ie their previous flagship). I just need to figure out how to buy things from Taobao, since I’m in the US.


----------



## paulindss (Aug 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> I would have gladly paid $32 if I knew they were this good. People are paying more than that for other IEMs that sound nowhere near as good!
> 
> They certainly beat out their EMI CI-880 brother, and those sell around $20. Also, as @loomisjohnson pointed out, the Bosshifi B3 are pretty comparable to the Timmkoo, and the B3 usually sells for low to mid $30usd. The B3 definitely beats out the Timmkoo in the looks department! Although the Timmkoo color is starting to grow on me.
> 
> ...



But it exists a rebranded EST in Amazon.
I will look for the link.

and, i thought in b3, yes, but loomis talked about b3s that has a more mild u shaped sound. Do you also own both and confirm the b3 being a solid alternative to 631 ? I like having a bass when the music calls just like u.

EDIT: @Slater 

Here, 10% discount,  20% for Amazon prime. 
Stock price 69$

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07C1TMLM6?m=A7ZEFS02HHKQX&ref=


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> But it exists a rebranded EST in Amazon.
> I will look for the link.
> 
> and, i thought in b3, yes, but loomis talked about b3s that has a more mild u shaped sound. Do you also own both and confirm the b3 being a solid alternative to 631 ? I like having a bass when the music calls just like u.
> ...



Yeah, that’s way more than I’m willing to spend for something I’ve never heard, and that has zero HF impressions or online reviews. And I don’t have Prime, so no 20% discount.

I also remember it being much cheaper on Taobao.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Yeah, that’s way more than I’m willing to spend for something I’ve never heard, and that has zero HF impressions or online reviews. And I don’t have Prime, so no 20% discount.
> 
> I also remember it being much cheaper on Taobao.



Right. Yoybuy can do the job for you.

They buy from the domestic taobao and redirect to you. You only pay money for yoybuy.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Can anyone with a TRN V80 confirm if there is any Driver Flex?

Also any other IEM to considered better in that Price range?


----------



## darmanastartes

Calibrated measurements of the PHB EM-023, UiiSii CM5, Yersen FEN-2000, and Mee Audio Pinnacle P1. Measurements were made using the RTA function in REW with a Dayton Audio iMM-6. I used the smallest stock tips for each IEM. Comments and criticisms welcome, I'm new to this whole measurement thing.


----------



## Slater (Aug 10, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> Calibrated measurements of the PHB EM-023, UiiSii CM5, Yersen FEN-2000, and Mee Audio Pinnacle P1. Measurements were made using the RTA function in REW with a Dayton Audio iMM-6. I used the smallest stock tips for each IEM. Comments and criticisms welcome, I'm new to this whole measurement thing.



What are you using for a coupler material, volume, etc)? What tips on each IEM? And are you using the calibration file provided by Dayton audio?


----------



## darmanastartes (Aug 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> What are you using for a coupler material, volume, etc)? What tips on each IEM? And are you using the calibration file provided by Dayton audio?



Vinyl tubing with a 5/16" inner diameter. I'm measuring each IEM with the smallest size of silicone tips that came included with each IEM, and yes I'm using the calibration file from Dayton.


----------



## Slater (Aug 10, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> Vinyl tubing with a 5/16" inner diameter. I'm measuring each IEM with the smallest size of silicone tips that came included with each IEM, and yes I'm using the calibration file from Dayton.



For more consistently, I’d recommend using the same tip on all IEMs.

Also, the calibration file from DA is not recommended. It is calibrated for open air measurements, and will be way off for our purposes. To do sealed IEM measurements, you have to build your own calibration file (it’s just a text file so it can easily be edited on a computer).


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> For more consistently, I’d recommend using the same tip on all IEMs.
> 
> Also, the calibration file from DA is not recommended. It is calibrated for open air measurements, and will be way off for our purposes. To do sealed IEM measurements, you have to build your own calibration file (it’s just a text file so it can easily be edited on a computer).



How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Emelya

paulindss said:


> There are any good price estron c631 in china ?


These earphones are overpriced. Try to search for the best offer using ASIN Amazon code B074FZG27M or words "Timmkoo 3 way", "Timmkoo C631", "Aigo Patriot Eros H321", "Podoor J40". The regular retail price in China is about 500 CNY (73 USD):
https://item.jd.com/17982554727.html
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...d=562345808512&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
https://product.suning.com/0070067480/824107774.html
And I found the short review on C631. It's neither positive nor negative, just neutral:
http://superlonelyfatloser.blogspot.com/2017/12/timmkoo-c631.html


----------



## paulindss

darmanastartes said:


> Calibrated measurements of the PHB EM-023, UiiSii CM5, Yersen FEN-2000, and Mee Audio Pinnacle P1. Measurements were made using the RTA function in REW with a Dayton Audio iMM-6. I used the smallest stock tips for each IEM. Comments and criticisms welcome, I'm new to this whole measurement thing.



You have your thoughts of phb posted somewhere ? 

I want to read about them, but i saw nothing yet.


----------



## darmanastartes

paulindss said:


> You have your thoughts of phb posted somewhere ?
> 
> I want to read about them, but i saw nothing yet.



I don't have full impressions yet. Off the top of my head they have a detailed, mid-forward sound with great sub-bass extension. They do not do well with female vocals, which are too lifted.


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> How would I go about doing that?



There’s more details in the crinacle measurement thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/crinacles-iem-fr-measurement-database-29-06-update.830062/


----------



## NeonHD

Alright just sold my BGVP DN1 for CAD $20. Now I just have to sell my Tin Audio T2 (unfortunately have to let these babies go) and I'll have enough to buy either the TRN V80 or the QT2/3.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Ders Olmaz said:


> Get headroom ms16 from aliexpress


Please don't take his suggestion. They are terrible. Buy a Tone King TP16 instead.


----------



## audionab

can confirm bosshifi b3 sounds great but i feel the center stage mids slightly overshadow the micro-details around the center stage
i maybe wrong


----------



## audionab

this is the most relatable graph i found on another thread on headfi for bosshifi b3


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

MidNighTempest said:


> Can anyone with a TRN V80 confirm if there is any Driver Flex?
> 
> Also any other IEM to considered better in that Price range?


How would I know if there was driver flex?

I love my V80's, and the following of Audiobudget and Igor himself more or less believe it to be the best available for the price. Seriously good value IEM's

Also Slater, maybe I didn't understand your wording before, but were you suggesting that Buds sound better than IEMS, or that open headphones sound better than IEMS? Or are you just talking about soundstage? I always had the impression that Earbuds were just kinda inferior to IEM's, and for people that get freaked out from having something physically in the ear Canal. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## B9Scrambler

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> H*ow would I know if there was driver flex?*
> 
> I love my V80's, and the following of Audiobudget and Igor himself more or less believe it to be the best available for the price. Seriously good value IEM's
> 
> Also Slater, maybe I didn't understand your wording before, but were you suggesting that Buds sound better than IEMS, or that open headphones sound better than IEMS? Or are you just talking about soundstage? I always had the impression that Earbuds were just kinda inferior to IEM's, and for people that get freaked out from having something physically in the ear Canal. I'd love to hear your thoughts.



Driver flex is a crinkling sound that crops up when you insert the iem. My V80 is fine and doesn't display any.


----------



## audionab

my final eq settings for bosshifi b3 
i got some more separation and also cleaner sound


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> How would I know if there was driver flex?
> 
> I love my V80's, and the following of Audiobudget and Igor himself more or less believe it to be the best available for the price. Seriously good value IEM's
> 
> Also Slater, maybe I didn't understand your wording before, but were you suggesting that Buds sound better than IEMS, or that open headphones sound better than IEMS? Or are you just talking about soundstage? I always had the impression that Earbuds were just kinda inferior to IEM's, and for people that get freaked out from having something physically in the ear Canal. I'd love to hear your thoughts.



As far as isolation, buds leak out sound because they are just sitting in your ear. Open headphones leak out sound too. So both buds and open headphones (usually) have poor isolation.

As far as the sound, in my experience buds have a “bigger” sound experience than an IEM, more like you are wearing a full size headphone.

And no, they are not inferior if you get good buds. There are junk headphones, earbuds, and IEMs. Just like there are good headphones, earbuds, and IEMs.


----------



## mbwilson111

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> I always had the impression that Earbuds were just kinda inferior to IEM's, and for people that get freaked out from having something physically in the ear Canal.



There is a whole world of incredibly good buds out there.  You might be surprised.  Check out the Earbuds Roundup thread.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a whole world of incredibly good buds out there.  You might be surprised.  Check out the Earbuds Roundup thread.


I'll take a pair of over-ear headphones over earbuds any day. Hell, I'd even take on ears!


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'll take a pair of over-ear headphones over earbuds any day. Hell, I'd even take on ears!



So would I, but OP was looking for portable sound, ie IEMs or earbuds.


----------



## paulindss

A week only listening to emi ci-880 made me spoiled. I am missing clarity in the qt2 now.

Seriously thinking in bosshifi b3 because of that.


----------



## HungryPanda

In the heat of the summer I cannot wear over ear headphones for long so earbuds it is or iems if I go out


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> A week only listening to emi ci-880 made me spoiled. I am missing clarity in the qt2 now.
> 
> Seriously thinking in bosshifi b3 because of that.



Did you remove the black filters on the ci-880? That’s a big upgrade (and free too).


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Did you remove the black filters on the ci-880? That’s a big upgrade (and free too).



Sure, we talked about it some days ago.
I removed it in the very first day.


----------



## weedophile

Idk if anyone has the same problem but for me i bring alot of tips out just in case i need to do some tip rolling and ytd when i was doing that, i find it really troublesome to get the tips out from the small ziplock bag that it comes in and i have to be careful not to drop any one side of the tips.

So i went to a home DIY shop which sells everything at $2 (local money which translates to less than US$1.50) and got myself this medicine holder, works pretty well and i can sort them by the bore types etc.

Sticker added to make it less dull xD


----------



## harry501501

Jeeeeeezus, the Artiste DC 1 is insanely good for £22 (how lol?!?!), actually pretty shocked i got it that cheap. The packaging is of a high standard too. A bit thicker in note to what I've been listening to recently so a nice wee change. Nice strong bass and for a thicker sounding signature it has great detail and a nice top end. Fit me like a glove, was worried when i saw the size of them at first.


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Jeeeeeezus, the Artiste DC 1 is insanely good for £22 (how lol?!?!), actually pretty shocked i got it that cheap. The packaging is of a high standard too. A bit thicker in note to what I've been listening to recently so a nice wee change. Nice strong bass and for a thicker sounding signature it has great detail and a nice top end. Fit me like a glove, was worried when i saw the size of them at first.



Definitely a hidden gem


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

paulindss said:


> A week only listening to emi ci-880 made me spoiled. I am missing clarity in the qt2 now.
> 
> Seriously thinking in bosshifi b3 because of that.


I am curious at your post. Does that you don't like the ci-880? QT2? Revonext?


----------



## paulindss

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I am curious at your post. Does that you don't like the ci-880? QT2? Revonext?



I love both of them equaly.

But i stayed a lot of time listening only to emi, wich spoiled my ear with the awesome brightness that these iems have. When i took the other iem, i missed the clarity. Both are awesome in its unique characteristics.


----------



## crabdog

Dayum, I cannot keep up with this thread. Anyway, my review of the BQEYZ K2 is up and it's another excellent budget IEM.
https://primeaudio.org/bqeyz-k2-review/


----------



## Dustry

Guys, I missed the discussion on removing black filter from Timmkooo C630 / E-MI CI880.
Can someone point me in the direction of tutorial / step plan? Thanks!


----------



## Slater

Dustry said:


> Guys, I missed the discussion on removing black filter from Timmkooo C630 / E-MI CI880.
> Can someone point me in the direction of tutorial / step plan? Thanks!



It’s only 2 steps:

1. Peel off the black filter that’s stuck on top of the stainless nozzle mesh (like a slice of cheese on top of a burger). Easiest is to use a sewing needle to lift it off.
2. Profit!


----------



## Zerohour88

paulindss said:


> There are any good price estron c631 in china ?



I can't find the original maker's listing, only some rebranded models like that Aigo listing.

Its actually quite frustrating, since I was hoping to order it along with last month's shipment (which just arrived).

Hoping other people have better luck since that the previous amazon listing had crazy shipment price for me.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> I can't find the original maker's listing, only some rebranded models like that Aigo listing.
> 
> Its actually quite frustrating, since I was hoping to order it along with last month's shipment (which just arrived).
> 
> Hoping other people have better luck since that the previous amazon listing had crazy shipment price for me.



They’re all going to be “rebrands”. Even Estron themselves sell it under the Timmkoo brand name. Just find it under whatever name you can, or order it from Alibaba or Taobao.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> They’re all going to be “rebrands”. Even Estron themselves sell it under the Timmkoo brand name. Just find it under whatever name you can, or order it from Alibaba or Taobao.



hence me looking for someone that finds a rebrand with a reasonable price. I got the original C630 from a reseller that got it direct from Estron (chinese manual) for 20 bux, but he's no longer in business, unfortunately.

Maybe it'll turn up at taobao later on (not that ridiculous Aigo mark-up). So far I'm not having much luck there (rummaging through the unbelievable amount of IEMs in taobao is quite difficult). Was gonna try getting from alibaba but shipping is also $20+ there (at least on the listing that allowed 1 unit purchase).


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> Dayum, I cannot keep up with this thread. Anyway, my review of the BQEYZ K2 is up and it's another excellent budget IEM.
> https://primeaudio.org/bqeyz-k2-review/



Nice job.

I like my BQEYZ K2. It’s a great IEM and a smoooooth operator.


----------



## RMatsuura

Would it be a nice upgrade to go from a NiceHCK Bro to a KZ ED16?


----------



## eggnogg

KZ ZS4 driver config



Spoiler: more


----------



## Emelya

Zerohour88 said:


> hence me looking for someone that finds a rebrand with a reasonable price. I got the original C630 from a reseller that got it direct from Estron (chinese manual) for 20 bux, but he's no longer in business, unfortunately.
> 
> Maybe it'll turn up at taobao later on (not that ridiculous Aigo mark-up). So far I'm not having much luck there (rummaging through the unbelievable amount of IEMs in taobao is quite difficult). Was gonna try getting from alibaba but shipping is also $20+ there (at least on the listing that allowed 1 unit purchase).


It's $48.99 and free delivery on AliExpress now. Still expensive. https://aliexpress.com/item/CI980/32834521026.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

This thing is pretty darn good. Value will be through the roof once the inevitable price drop kicks in.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

​


----------



## erudite

Hey guys,

Looking for a fun/engaging budget iem with good but not intrusive/dominating bass.

I'm split between:

-Artiste DC 1 

- Betron BS10

-Into I8

-Anything else that can be recommended

Can anyone give any input on these three as to which might best suit my requirements? As I say I'm also open to other recommendations.


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I like my BQEYZ K2. It’s a great IEM and a smoooooth operator.


Did you see the comparison of some new 2BA+2DD earphones by bisonicr? http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713806.html


----------



## freebil

Emelya said:


> Did you see the comparison of some new 2BA+2DD earphones by bisonicr? http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713806.html



Could you please summarize what bisonicr says? With google translate it is difficult to understand.


----------



## mbwilson111

erudite said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for a fun/engaging budget iem with good but not intrusive/dominating bass.
> 
> ...



Get the Artiste from Amazon If you are in the UK. That £22.99 price will not be available forever.


----------



## audionab

erudite said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for a fun/engaging budget iem with good but not intrusive/dominating bass.
> 
> ...


also consider bosshifi b3 
betrons have qc issues right now so steer clear of that


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> KZ ZS4 driver config
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more



Glad to see a properly designed sound tube. No clue why the heck they couldn’t have done this with the original ZS3.

Also nice to see they bumped up the driver to an 8mm.

I’m definitely going to get this.

I suspect it’s going to sound similar to the ZST or ED15. If the treble is too hot from the 30095, the ZST foam mod will get it all squared away.


----------



## Emelya

freebil said:


> Could you please summarize what bisonicr says? With google translate it is difficult to understand.


As far as I understood he decided that V80 is the best choice. I think we need handwander for better translation. He's from Japan


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> Did you see the comparison of some new 2BA+2DD earphones by bisonicr? http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55713806.html



Yup. I own a number of them. Don’t have the phb though.


----------



## Slater (Aug 13, 2018)

erudite said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for a fun/engaging budget iem with good but not intrusive/dominating bass.
> 
> ...



Although I don’t personally own it, from everything I’ve read about the I-into i8 describes it as a skull crushing basshead type tune.

I mention it because you mentioned you don’t want dominating bass.

Also, skip the Betron for now, unless you’re willing to take a chance on it like gambling - the one you get might be awesome or it might suck.

For fun and engaging sound on a budget, you aren’t going to beat the EDR1. They can be had for under $3.


----------



## Zerohour88

Emelya said:


> As far as I understood he decided that V80 is the best choice. I think we need handwander for better translation. He's from Japan



last part in that review: 

"In this way, although there are three types of earphones with similar impressions in the price range and individual reviews, the characteristic parts are quite distinctly different from each other, so we will choose the songs that we usually listen to, etc. I thought whether it was good."

you probably mistook the part where he mentioned that V80 excelled in terms of sound balance (most balanced of the 3 being compared there). 

pity he doesn't have the AS10 yet, I'd love to know how it compares to the K2 (since he said vocal-focused track like anisongs are best with that). Luckily we can get any of them for around the same price (50 bux-ish or less)


----------



## HombreCangrejo

mbwilson111 said:


> Definitely a hidden gem



No so hidden (well, for some audiophiles in Spain) from the moment I showed the Amazon UK deal in one spanish forum. A bunch of them are in route to Spain. They are definitely growing on me. I hope someday the local post decides it's time to deliver the Azio Heara I bought from Massdrop, that are waiting in Madrid from last thursday, so that I can finally compare them.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 13, 2018)

HombreCangrejo said:


> No so hidden (well, for some audiophiles in Spain) from the moment I showed the Amazon UK deal in one spanish forum. A bunch of them are in route to Spain. They are definitely growing on me. I hope someday the local post decides it's time to deliver the Azio Heara I bought from Massdrop, that are waiting in Madrid from last thursday, so that I can finally compare them.



Do you have to pay extra shipping if you order from Amazon UK?

I just looked at some of the European Amazon pages and in most countries it is more than 50 euro.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you have to pay extra shipping if you order from Amazon UK?



5.55 £, so final cost was around 33 €, 7 less than the 40 I paid at Ali. Not a big difference, but they have Amazon support if something goes wrong. Fortunately, my DC1 works perfectly.


----------



## mbwilson111

HombreCangrejo said:


> 5.55 £, so final cost was around 33 €, 7 less than the 40 I paid at Ali. Not a big difference, but they have Amazon support if something goes wrong. Fortunately, my DC1 works perfectly.



..and they will probably arrive more quickly.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

mbwilson111 said:


> ..and they will probably arrive more quickly.



It depends on the shipping method. With Aliexpress standard shipping, I received last friday a vertical mouse they sent on Aug 4th. At the same time, I'm still waiting the RHA double density tips sent by RoyalMail on Aug 6th. The DC1 took 12 days, as they were sent by ePacket.


----------



## TLDRonin

Wow, what a punch in the gut...



I ordered the C361 from amazon, and the delivery was 4 days late (I have prime and it was supposed to come the 9th). I  just got a notice that the delivery "failed", and they are sending my package back to the seller. I contacted amazon and for whatever reason they can't just send it again... If it comes back in stock with a higher price I'll make sure amazon hears from me again


----------



## Dustry (Aug 14, 2018)

Received new Magaosi BK50 today







Sound impressions to follow later. First impression - very similar to EMI CI880 aka Timmkoo aka Alwup aka Estron 630, but with substantially wider soundstage and somewhat deeper (although not necessarily louder) bass.
MMCX cable is a monster, feels like it can survive a nuclear explosion. Doesn't have remote / mic though. IEMs themselves also have impressive solidity and design.

P.S. As always, stock tips are not even nearly as good for fit / isolation as good old Rock Zircon M tips...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Dustry said:


> Received new Magaosi BK50 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the original bk50 (w/o the mmcx) was very warm and didn't sound like the ci880--query whether this new version has been re-tuned. they are a very nicely built phone in any guise.


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> the original bk50 (w/o the mmcx) was very warm and didn't sound like the ci880--query whether this new version has been re-tuned. they are a very nicely built phone in any guise.



Yes, I  have the BK50 without the mmcx and it is nothing like the ci880 that I once had.  The ci880 was too bright for me and I traded it away.  I will say that maybe I would have liked it more with different tips but at the time I did not have the variety of tips that I have now.  I do have the IAXSEE SD-08 which looks like the same shell as the ci880 but it is not the same inside. It has a  single 10mm dynamic driver.


----------



## david8613 (Aug 14, 2018)

I just recently picked up a sony nw a45 dap, and I have shanling m2s dap on its way to try out. I have sony wh1000x mk2 and vmoda crossfade wireless 2 over ears, and now I am playing around with some sony mdr xb50ap in ears, pretty good. I am really enjoying this stuff, but I have a itch and want to scratch it. I would like to try out some quad driver iem. can anyone recommend a good budget quad driver that has fun sound sig, I like bass but I am not a bass head. I listen to edm, hip hop, Spanish music, and other types always exploring music. my budget is between 50.00 to 150.00 depending on how good they are, if they are really worth it. I saw some kz, and 1 more quad but I don't know. thanks...


----------



## Dustry

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I  have the BK50 without the mmcx and it is nothing like the ci880 that I once had.  The ci880 was too bright for me and I traded it away.  I will say that maybe I would have liked it more with different tips but at the time I did not have the variety of tips that I have now.  I do have the IAXSEE SD-08 which looks like the same shell as the ci880 but it is not the same inside. It has a  single 10mm dynamic driver.


Didn't try original BK50, but new one (with MMCX) is pretty bright indeed.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dustry said:


> Didn't try original BK50, but new one (with MMCX) is pretty bright indeed.



I have this one.  I wonder if this is the last one left with the attached cable. Mine came in proper Magaosi packaging.  I bet that now that I am posting this link it will be gone tomorrow...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Modesty-He...sr=8-1-spell&keywords=mocesty+wooden+earphone


----------



## audionab

http://www.thephonograph.net/magaosi-bk50-review/

the response graph here do indicate that new magaosi bk50 are bright with big mid bass


----------



## erudite

Just got a pair of artiste DC 1's through from amazon today.

Does anyone use these with viper 4 android or Dolby atmos? 


I have used a combination of viper and Dolby with all my other iem's. However on first impression, these seem better without the aid of either.


----------



## zazaboy

erudite said:


> Just got a pair of artiste DC 1's through from amazon today.
> 
> Does anyone use these with viper 4 android or Dolby atmos?
> 
> ...




@erudite 
I have Viper and i like it a lot best eq atm if used right.. Btw do you like the artiste dc1 .. Can you do a comparison between your other iems


----------



## mbwilson111

erudite said:


> Just got a pair of artiste DC 1's through from amazon today.
> 
> Does anyone use these with viper 4 android or Dolby atmos?
> 
> ...




Then they do not need the aid of either


----------



## erudite

zazaboy said:


> @erudite
> I have Viper and i like it a lot best eq atm if used right.. Btw do you like the artiste dc1 .. Can you do a comparison between your other iems



OK so I like them a lot. They are good for the price.

I don't really have too much knowledge on sound quality. The other pair I have at the minute are LG quadbeat 3's. I have owned many Chinese iems in the past but they are all broken.

Compared to the quadbeats, the sound on the DC 1 is far more immersive and enveloping. It really feels like you are drowned in sound. The noise cancelling is excellent and really helps add to the immersive feel of the sound. They are easily powered by my  phone. 

Sorry I can't give more detail but that is the best impression I can give.


----------



## CoiL

eggnogg said:


> KZ ZS4 driver config
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more


Me want that red ZS4 ;P Looks soo good and ZS3 shape is most comfy IEM to me to date.


B9Scrambler said:


> This thing is pretty darn good. Value will be through the roof once the inevitable price drop kicks in.
> 
> The Contraptionist / Head-fi
> 
> ​


Also looking foward to price drop and want to try this full-BA setup. Hope price drop doesn`t involve QC and production changes tho...


----------



## drawun (Aug 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> My 2nd set is arriving tomorrow, and I can't wait
> 
> I also love the fit/design of the BS10. It just fits so comfortably (you can wear it all day), and allows the use of that monster dynamic driver for excellent sound.
> 
> I can't wait for KZs version (code name YZ63), which according to the photos will likely be quite a similar design/fit:


This may sound absurd but is Betron somehow related to KZ(one is UK-based and the other you-know-where)?
Looks like they don't ship them to my country. Maybe they have other name on Ali?

(My very first post on this forum)


----------



## Wiljen

david8613 said:


> I just recently picked up a sony nw a45 dap, and I have shanling m2s dap on its way to try out. I have sony wh1000x mk2 and vmoda crossfade wireless 2 over ears, and now I am playing around with some sony mdr xb50ap in ears, pretty good. I am really enjoying this stuff, but I have a itch and want to scratch it. I would like to try out some quad driver iem. can anyone recommend a good budget quad driver that has fun sound sig, I like bass but I am not a bass head. I listen to edm, hip hop, Spanish music, and other types always exploring music. my budget is between 50.00 to 150.00 depending on how good they are, if they are really worth it. I saw some kz, and 1 more quad but I don't know. thanks...



On the low end I'd look at Kz Zs6.  They are dual dynamic with dual BA and are really quite good for the ~$35 asking price.    I'd be tempted to try those before spending more on something else. 

Most of the good quads I know of are slightly over your price range and are more neutral than fun in their signature.
One More Quad $199 
Brainwavz b400 $179
Magaosi K5 $169


----------



## harry501501

Anyone know of these before I take a punt on them?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/QLtech-Ear...duct_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2FO0FS1L2GXOT

Looks like the secret love child of the Rock Zircon and IE800


----------



## Emelya

harry501501 said:


> Anyone know of these before I take a punt on them?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/QLtech-Ear...duct_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2FO0FS1L2GXOT
> 
> Looks like the secret love child of the Rock Zircon and IE800


It's the Qilian QS1 from AliExpress for $11 (red or blue) or $14 (black). The feedback is "Just ok. Nothing special. Can't bare high volumes or bass on very simple tests. Sounds a little less than MEMT."


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Anyone know of these before I take a punt on them?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/QLtech-Ear...duct_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=A2FO0FS1L2GXOT
> 
> Looks like the secret love child of the Rock Zircon and IE800



I don't know anything about those in particular, but in my experience it is better to have 1 really good driver than 3 not so good drivers.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Slater said:


> I don't know anything about those in particular, but in my experience it is better to have 1 really good driver than 3 not so good drivers.



... and how do we know these 3 are "not so good drivers"?
.


----------



## Slater

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> ... and how do we know these 3 are "not so good drivers"?
> .



We don't. Hence why I said "_I don't know anything about those in particular_".


----------



## Hercules40k (Aug 16, 2018)

Guys, anyone checked out these newly released Tennmak Orca earphones? I talked Tony about these and he told me that 'the sound is very detailed with a good bass response'.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rbud-with-Microphone/1183804_32907708256.html
Here's the sound signature graph


----------



## Hercules40k

Frequency response


----------



## Dustry (Aug 16, 2018)

Time after time I tell myself to stop buying hybrid IEMs
I just don't like them. BA always sounds harsh and lifeless. But I have weak will and yet again and again I read a review and think "well maybe this hybrid IEM is gonna be to my liking". I buy it and I disappoint myself again.

Just like with Magaosi BK50 recently. Good IEM, solid build and nice looking (a bit bulky though so not easiest to fit properly), high quality MMCX cable in the package (really heavy though, definitely not for sport). Bass is not deep enough to my taste and highs are harsh (not eardrum crushing Yersen FEN-2000 type harsh but still piercing).

---

To further prove my point, yesterday  *Artiste DC 1* arrived (double dynamic driver inside). Holy crap, these are amazing. Bass is deeeeeeep. Sound is smooooth. Only lightly V-shaped. Detalisation is superb but with absolutely no sibilance in treble! Soundstage is pretty good (not the best but most certainly above average). Good fit.

I think now my Top 3 IEMs list looks like this (all are multi-dynamic driver IEMs) in no particular order
Tin Audio T515 Black
I-Into i8
Artiste DC 1


----------



## Dustry

With that being said, has anyone seen chi-fi with hybrid configuration yet multiple DDs? Within normal chi-fi price range. I would be interested to read about those.


----------



## HungryPanda

Dustry said:


> Time after time I tell myself to stop buying hybrid IEMs
> I just don't like them. BA always sounds harsh and lifeless. But I have weak will and yet again and again I read a review and think "well maybe this hybrid IEM is gonna be to my liking". I buy it and I disappoint myself again.
> 
> Just like with Magaosi BK50 recently. Good IEM, solid build and nice looking (a bit bulky though so not easiest to fit properly), high quality MMCX cable in the package (really heavy though, definitely not for sport). Bass is not deep enough to my taste and highs are harsh (not eardrum crushing Yersen FEN-2000 type harsh but still piercing).
> ...


These really are fantastic iems for the price (especially the Amazon lightning deal prices). They have a ceramic and a dynamic driver that just work so well together


----------



## cha0sh3r0

Anyone has any luck searching for the Estron C631 on Taobao? I can't seem to find any listing after the last few days of searching. I'm looking for something which is more balanced and accurate for $30, and it seems that the C631 might just be up my alley (Was considering the KZ ZSR before this thread).


----------



## mbwilson111

Dustry said:


> To further prove my point, yesterday *Artiste DC 1* arrived (double dynamic driver inside). Holy ****, these are amazing.





HungryPanda said:


> These really are fantastic iems for the price (especially the Amazon lightning deal prices). They have a ceramic and a dynamic driver that just work so well together



To me the Artiste sounds big...almost like headphones. The dynamic driver is 13mm ant the ceramic is12mm. I find the fit comfortable.  Using KZStarline tips on mine.  

The best deal right now is the Amazon Uk price of £22.99.  We paid £27 a few weeks ago and felt that was a great deal.  Even at the normal price they are well worth it.


----------



## CoiL

Any comments @ PHB EM-023 ? ZS6 "clone"? Another V-shaped chi-fi hybrid?


----------



## eggnogg

AS10 dismantled
https://twitter.com/namanamaken77


Spoiler: more


----------



## Hercules40k

Dustry said:


> Time after time I tell myself to stop buying hybrid IEMs
> I just don't like them. BA always sounds harsh and lifeless. But I have weak will and yet again and again I read a review and think "well maybe this hybrid IEM is gonna be to my liking". I buy it and I disappoint myself again.
> 
> Just like with Magaosi BK50 recently. Good IEM, solid build and nice looking (a bit bulky though so not easiest to fit properly), high quality MMCX cable in the package (really heavy though, definitely not for sport). Bass is not deep enough to my taste and highs are harsh (not eardrum crushing Yersen FEN-2000 type harsh but still piercing).
> ...


*ArtisteDC 1* doesn't have removable cables? Otherwise they seem to be pretty perfect for my taste ....slightly warm sound signature with deep and punchy bass and no sibilance, all matches the kind of taste I like.


----------



## taygomi

CoiL said:


> Any comments @ PHB EM-023 ? ZS6 "clone"? Another V-shaped chi-fi hybrid?



im also very interessted in them


----------



## AliveNoMore

Dustry said:


> BA always sounds harsh and lifeless.


Amen! I realized this after two IEMs. Probably not statistically significant number to indicate a pattern, but it was enough for me. 



Dustry said:


> I think now my Top 3 IEMs list looks like this (all are multi-dynamic driver IEMs) in no particular order
> Tin Audio T515 Black
> I-Into i8
> Artiste DC 1


How does the DC1 compare to the i8 in terms of tonality and sound?


----------



## Zlivan (Aug 16, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Any comments @ PHB EM-023 ? ZS6 "clone"? Another V-shaped chi-fi hybrid?


Got them today, so just a quick impression, although I think @Otto Motor has more detailed description in chi-fi thread.

Powerful, well extended bass, slightly recessed mids, elevated upper mids, but not in a painful way, and I really like the highs. There is some sibilance present here an there. Isolation isn't spectacular. This is all with shallow, wide bore tips. Very clean sounding.
Unfortunately, I don't have ZS6 so I can't compare...

Overall, I like them, will tip roll a bit now


----------



## Zerohour88

cha0sh3r0 said:


> Anyone has any luck searching for the Estron C631 on Taobao? I can't seem to find any listing after the last few days of searching. I'm looking for something which is more balanced and accurate for $30, and it seems that the C631 might just be up my alley (Was considering the KZ ZSR before this thread).



buy from amazon if you can, I can't seem to find it on taobao and buying from alibaba incurs stupid high shipping prices.


----------



## Zerohour88

AliveNoMore said:


> Amen! I realized this after two IEMs. Probably not statistically significant number to indicate a pattern, but it was enough for me.



I've also tested only a small sample of all BA iems but I don't think calling BA lifeless is being fair to them. At least, the ones I've tried, SE846, SK846, Skald 4, to name a few. The presentation was amazing with deep rumble for the bass and naturally expanding soundstage. Even the flat-feeling of UERM was brilliant in its own way.


----------



## lior777

what good value can i buy until 100$ ONEAR for airplane and travel ? no must bluethooth


----------



## Wiljen

lior777 said:


> what good value can i buy until 100$ ONEAR for airplane and travel ? no must bluethooth



The best value may well be to watch the classifieds for a used model to drop to the $100 mark.   All the good ones I am thinking of are closer to $200 than $100 new.

Sennheiser HD25
Beyerdynamics DT 1350
B&W  P5

a bit closer to the $100 mark are
Ultrasone 580
Sennheiser urbanite


----------



## Wiljen

I forgot about the massdrop E-mu purplehearts at $75 they fit your budget and are pretty nice.


----------



## cha0sh3r0

Zerohour88 said:


> buy from amazon if you can, I can't seem to find it on taobao and buying from alibaba incurs stupid high shipping prices.


Yea, just thought it will be cheaper on taobao, and I actually can ship from Taobao for more reasonable prices than from Amazon, so probably gonna keep an eye out for it. Just went ahead with the ED16 for now, reviews seem pretty good so I probably won't be disappointed, especially having gone with the MH1 for the past 6-7 years.


----------



## trumpethead (Aug 16, 2018)

cha0sh3r0 said:


> Anyone has any luck searching for the Estron C631 on Taobao? I can't seem to find any listing after the last few days of searching. I'm looking for something which is more balanced and accurate for $30, and it seems that the C631 might just be up my alley (Was considering the KZ ZSR before this thread).



I have been looking as well with no results. I have a pair from Amazon got for 16 bucks but I definitely need a second pair of these. Unbelievable sound quality regardless of the price. Definitely a nice surprise gem!!


----------



## weedophile

Was fooling ard with my new toy the Hifi Walker A1 and was thinking maybe i should try the micropore mod on the Tinaudio T2. Read this post from another forum and it showed the frequency graph with and without the micropore mod and i noticed that the T2's graph spikes around the 11k-12k region which is similar to the stock A1 (at 10k ish)

Either way the first day i used the A1 in its stock form, the upper mids and highs were a tad too hot for me, especially when i was listening to metallica's metallica album when i was on the way to work (Track: Of Wolf and Man), the cymbals and electric guitar almost killed my ears xD had to pull out the A1 and ask myself what was i listening to lol

So day 2 which is today, i tried it with the micropore mod and it actually mellowed down the highs, still a tad bright though. So now i am contemplating whether to do the vent piercing but it will affect the isolation and not so much the trebles so i just put it on hold. And since i was at home, i took out the T2 thinking mayhaps i can try the micropore mod too.

With the micropore, i feel its more neutral that stock form (stock is definitely brighter by alot). Didnt do the bass mod as i dont really love bass, the leaner the better xD the micropore mod seems to only affect the upper mids and trebles region and the porous nature didnt impact the imaging in my opinion

PS: The mod is to cut around 2-3mm width of micropore tape and stick it across the body of the IEM on the nozzle, forming a X shape. Then just put the tips over and voila, (if u say stock T2 is on steroids, then this mod makes it T2 without steroids lol)


----------



## Hercules40k (Aug 16, 2018)

Sorry to be off-topic, but Weedophile, I see you have **** PT15. I'm planning to buy one earbud (I have mostly In-ears) for a change, so I would to how does **** PT15 go against VE Monk+? ( I have **** PT15 on watch since last month but I'm not been able to make a decision lol)


----------



## Dustry

AliveNoMore said:


> Amen! I realized this after two IEMs. Probably not statistically significant number to indicate a pattern, but it was enough for me.
> 
> 
> How does the DC1 compare to the i8 in terms of tonality and sound?


I don't have i8 with me at the moment but I can assure you they sound pretty similar in terms of warmth (not very warm) and brightness (not very bright) and I bet frequency graph for those will be similar.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Aug 16, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> I've also tested only a small sample of all BA iems but I don't think calling BA lifeless is being fair to them.


Perhaps it's due to my IEMs being cheap ones, thus not having a more expensive and higher quality BA in them. I don't know. All I know is both IEMs' highs sound unnatural and harsh. For the record, one is the KZ ES4 (which I dislike, as I find its highs to be _very_ weird sounding), and the other I cannot name or discuss because... reasons and stuff.

In any case, even if more expensive BA sound better and more natural than the cheaper ones, I would probably never know, as I assume the IEMs that would use them would be way out of my budget.



Dustry said:


> I don't have i8 with me at the moment but I can assure you they sound pretty similar in terms of warmth (not very warm) and brightness (not very bright) and I bet frequency graph for those will be similar.


So if I already own the i8 (which I do), buying the DC1 would be redundant?


----------



## Slater

I wanted to let everyone know that I contacted the Amazon seller of the JoyPlus/Timmkoo/EMI/Estron IEM (C631, CI980 etc). They are not getting any more. The $15.99 was below cost to clear them out.

So for the lucky few that bought one at the $16 price, enjoy the incredible  deal you got. For everyone else that wants one, you’re going to have to try and get one somewhere else (and expect to pay more).


----------



## thejoker13

Zerohour88 said:


> I've also tested only a small sample of all BA iems but I don't think calling BA lifeless is being fair to them. At least, the ones I've tried, SE846, SK846, Skald 4, to name a few. The presentation was amazing with deep rumble for the bass and naturally expanding soundstage. Even the flat-feeling of UERM was brilliant in its own way.


I have a similar experience with BA based iem's as you. In my opinion, maybe the problem is he hasn't tried midfi BA's and hasn't heard the quality that can be had by spending more money on the iem's. I also was fairly disappointed in most of the sub 50.00 BA earphones, but now much prefer BA based iem's because of hearing properly tuned sonion and Knowles driver iem's.


----------



## thejoker13

AliveNoMore said:


> Perhaps it's due to my IEMs being cheap ones, thus not having a more expensive and higher quality BA in them. I don't know. All I know is both IEMs' highs sound unnatural and harsh. For the record, one is the KZ ES4 (which I dislike, as I find its highs to be _very_ weird sounding), and the other I cannot name or discuss because... reasons and stuff.
> 
> In any case, even if more expensive BA sound better and more natural than the cheaper ones, I would probably never know, as I assume the IEMs that would use them would be way out of my budget.
> 
> ...


For me, I purchased the Klipsch X11 on ebay for 60.00 and was blown away by what a single BA based earphone could sound like. They use a single high end Sonion BA driver and it's tuned that it almost sounds like a dynamic driver. They changed my perception on what was possible by using a balanced armature. I've since went up the price ladder and now MUCH prefer BA's. True quality BA's are generally more expensive though, I admit.


----------



## Dustry

AliveNoMore said:


> Perhaps it's due to my IEMs being cheap ones, thus not having a more expensive and higher quality BA in them. I don't know. All I know is both IEMs' highs sound unnatural and harsh. For the record, one is the KZ ES4 (which I dislike, as I find its highs to be _very_ weird sounding), and the other I cannot name or discuss because... reasons and stuff.
> 
> In any case, even if more expensive BA sound better and more natural than the cheaper ones, I would probably never know, as I assume the IEMs that would use them would be way out of my budget.
> 
> ...


If you find i8 comfortable then yes, I guess there is no strong reason to move to DC1. I find DC1 much more comfortable though, with sound really similar to i8, so for now I will stick to DC1.


----------



## Slater (Aug 16, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> For me, I purchased the Klipsch X11 on ebay for 60.00 and was blown away by what a single BA based earphone could sound like. They use a single high end Sonion BA driver and it's tuned that it almost sounds like a dynamic driver. They changed my perception on what was possible by using a balanced armature. I've since went up the price ladder and now MUCH prefer BA's. True quality BA's are generally more expensive though, I admit.



That’s how I felt about my Shure E4c (a genuine one, not the crap counterfeits that many people ended up with). Once I ditched the Comply foams and used silicone tips, it was amazing.

Definitely showed me what a single BA was capable of when done right.

Unfortunately, I traded them in to 1More for their H1707 triple driver over ears, which I instantly regretted (and still do to this day). Not because the H1707 sounded bad, but because the E4c sounded so good.


----------



## Dobrescu George

eggnogg said:


> AS10 dismantled
> https://twitter.com/namanamaken77
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more



I will have those in for review, what is the point of dismantling them? What can be seen inside? I cannot notice anything wrong there, but again, I am not sure what you're looking for in the dismantled IEM


----------



## eggnogg

Dobrescu George said:


> I will have those in for review, what is the point of dismantling them? What can be seen inside? I cannot notice anything wrong there, but again, I am not sure what you're looking for in the dismantled IEM



why not? i see some japanese buyer get 2 pcs at once just to have a fair comparison on how each unit sounds like.
after a while they open up the product to see whats inside.
buying iem its like a buying candy with pocket change for them.


----------



## Dobrescu George

eggnogg said:


> why not? i see some japanese buyer get 2 pcs at once just to have a fair comparison on how each unit sounds like.
> after a while they open up the product to see whats inside.
> buying iem its like a buying candy with pocket change for them.



No, no, I don't contest the decision to open them up, I am not sure what to be looking for (?) 

Or if there's anything one needs to notice that isn't in order. 

Everything seems fine at first sight (?)


----------



## eggnogg

Dobrescu George said:


> No, no, I don't contest the decision to open them up, I am not sure what to be looking for (?)
> 
> Or if there's anything one needs to notice that isn't in order.
> 
> Everything seems fine at first sight (?)



for science (about discovering truths, finding facts, uncovering phenomenon hidden by the nature)


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that I contacted the Amazon seller of the JoyPlus/Timmkoo/EMI/Estron IEM (C631, CI980 etc). They are not getting any more. The $15.99 was below cost to clear them out.
> 
> So for the lucky few that bought one at the $16 price, enjoy the incredible  deal you got. For everyone else that wants one, you’re going to have to try and get one somewhere else (and expect to pay more).


God im so mad amazon ****ed my delivery


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> for science (about discovering truths, finding facts, uncovering phenomenon hidden by the nature)


----------



## Slater (Aug 16, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> God im so mad amazon ****ed my delivery



Don't sweat it friend. It just wasn't meant to be.

I had a package like that once (Amazon mysteriously "sent it back" before it was even delivered). It turns out the delivery truck or driver or whomever smashed it (or damaged it in some way). So it was for the best. So ask yourself this - would you have been madder if they sent it back to Amazon without delivery, or if they delivered it and it was smashed into pieces?





http://www.collegehumor.com/post/7041441/14-delivery-men-who-dont-give-a-fck-about-your-package


----------



## pbui44

Slater said:


> Don't sweat it friend. It just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I had a package like that once (Amazon mysteriously "sent it back" before it was even delivered). It turns out the delivery truck or driver or whomever smashed it (or damaged it in some way). So it was for the best. So ask yourself this - would you have been madder if they sent it back to Amazon without delivery, or if they delivered it and it was smashed into pieces?
> 
> ...



Please no Funky Cold Medina package discovery.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Don't sweat it friend. It just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I had a package like that once (Amazon mysteriously "sent it back" before it was even delivered). It turns out the delivery truck or driver or whomever smashed it (or damaged it in some way). So it was for the best. So ask yourself this - would you have been madder if they sent it back to Amazon without delivery, or if they delivered it and it was smashed into pieces?
> 
> ...


At least amazon would be good enough to refund me if it came destroyed



I was at least able to turn my rage into a $10 credit


----------



## NeonHD

I think it's about time that I did a detailed sound analysis and comparison of the Tin Audio T2 against T2's cousin: the Tin Audio T515.

The T515 was and still is my most favourite IEM of lately. I thought being the successor to the T2, having a brighter top end, and being twice as expensive and all that it would blow my T515 away. Apparently that wasn’t the case after all. Everything that I complained about on the T2, the T515 compensates for.

Well, what are we waiting for? *Let the games begin!!!
*





First let’s start with bass. The lows on the T2, while deep and even more profound with its vents closed, simply do not have the strength and vigor that the T515’s bass possesses; specifically there is no bass rumble to be heard. Bassheads will definitely find the T515’s bass response to be more sufficient to that of the T2, but neither are basshead-worthy to begin with.

When it comes to lower-mids and mids, however, the T2 definitely has the upper hand in both abundance and details. There seems to be a very noticeable emphasis between 500Hz-2Khz on the T2. This results in a very thick and heavy sound that the T515 simply does not have, but if I were to be completely honest, I actually kind of like my lower-mids just a tad bit recessed.

Moving onto the high-mids, we finally get to the part where I believe that the T515 completely outclasses the T2. The T515 works wonders in its high-mids and presence area, making vocals sound so crisp, so clear, and so intimate. Accompanied with T515’s excellent imaging, it’s almost as if you are directly face-to-face with the vocalist while he/she is singing into the mic. With the T2, you get none of that spine-tingling intimacy and clarity with vocals or guitars or anything dependent on high-mids. This is quite possibly due to its rather small and dainty peak at 3Khz. The T515 also has a peak at 3khz, but is evidently much more accentuated and a bit more wider. I’ve also noticed that, compared to the T2, the T515’s high-mids peaks are more shaped like a mountain whereas on the T2 it is shaped more flat. Perhaps another—and possibly the biggest reason why the high-mids on the T2 seem more laidback is the fact that its entire mid-frequencies (500Hz-2Khz) take up most of the spotlight, leaving T2’s poor high-mids out of the action. On a positive note this means that you’ll never run into any harshness with the T2, which is rare but still occasional with the T515.

The treble region is where the T2 tries to impress, but in the end just ends up being a big sibilance monster. The biggest reason why I wanted the T2 to replace my T515 in the first place was because of the T2’s more brighter and upfront treble. The T515’s upper treble was already more than perfect, but it just needed a bit more emphasis (loudness) to leave me mesmerized. The T2’s upper treble is pretty damn emphasized I’ll give you that, but I find its timbre to be quite unnatural and is more prone to sibilance especially in vocals. In fact even with T2’s emphasized treble, I actually find the _timbre_ of T515’s treble to be a tad bit brighter (I would roughly speculate that it’s because the upper treble peaks on the T515—although tiny—extend further to the 15-16Khz area). So in the end I still prefer the treble on the T515 simply because its timbre sounds more natural and a bit more sparkly, even if less emphasized. However on a brighter note, the sibilant treble on the T2 is still miles better than the eardrum-shattering sibilance you will get with the highs on the KZ ZS6.

In terms of soundstage and imaging I think it’s obvious that the winner is T515. Comparing the stage of the T2 to the T515 is like comparing your bedroom to a gymnasium, there is simply no room for comparison (pun intended). Imaging-wise the T2 is fairly decent with very accurate positioning of sounds, and is luckily able to replicate a 3D sense of space even within the super confined soundstage. Layering could be considered better than the T515, mostly because of its ability to reveal a plethora of micro-details without any clutter. I think the small soundstage is the only thing that’s keeping the T2 from having a good presentation of sound, otherwise it would’ve had so much potential. 

*So the winner is???*

Well if you want an extraordinarily detailed IEM with a lean bass and some nice thick warm mids, the T2 has got you covered. But if you want a more "colder" sounding IEM with more brilliance in its high-mids (something that I've been fond of lately) and a more laidback treble that doesn't sacrifice brilliance, then the T515 is definitely for you

I, for one, am a sucker for the T515. They are—aside from KZ ED9—the only IEMs that can replicate the strum of an acoustic guitar so realistically, they make it sound so crisp and clear and HD. They make vocals shine and sparkle with spine-tingling intimacy. They are also very suitable for EDM. 

Damn now I just realized how much I love my T515 that I'll probably buy another pair before they completely run out of stock.

*T515 for life!!!!! *


----------



## Dustry

NeonHD said:


> I think it's about time that I did a detailed sound analysis and comparison of the Tin Audio T2 against T2's cousin: the Tin Audio T515.
> 
> The T515 was and still is my most favourite IEM of lately. I thought being the successor to the T2, having a brighter top end, and being twice as expensive and all that it would blow my T515 away. Apparently that wasn’t the case after all. Everything that I complained about on the T2, the T515 compensates for.
> 
> ...


T515 still my favorite as well (followed by i-into i8 and since recently Artiste DC1). Never considered T2 as an option after reading the reviews and looking at frequency graphs (although theoretically, as I outlined on previous page, multi-DD configuration is my favorite... but on T2 they just outsmarted themselves trying to create something even more audiophile-level than T515).

Now, I beg you if you find Black T515, drop me a pm or post here, I just can't find it anywhere. Would be happy to buy more for the future but it is nowhere to be found. I found couple T515s on tmall/taobao. Tried to buy it using superbuy.com but vendor replied that Black was out of stock (even though tmall/taobao has Black as one of the options).


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> At least amazon would be good enough to refund me if it came destroyed
> 
> I was at least able to turn my rage into a $10 credit



Wait, back when a shipment of mine got damaged in transit and recalled, I received a full refund. Are you saying they didn’t even give you a full refund? That’s BS!


----------



## ShakyJake

CoiL said:


> Any comments @ PHB EM-023 ? ZS6 "clone"? Another V-shaped chi-fi hybrid?


@Otto Motor has a review up on it

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phb-em-023-in-ear-metal-earphone.23252/reviews#review-20750


----------



## Lothar101

Dustry said:


> T515 still my favorite as well (followed by i-into i8 and since recently Artiste DC1). Never considered T2 as an option after reading the reviews and looking at frequency graphs (although theoretically, as I outlined on previous page, multi-DD configuration is my favorite... but on T2 they just outsmarted themselves trying to create something even more audiophile-level than T515).
> 
> Now, I beg you if you find Black T515, drop me a pm or post here, I just can't find it anywhere. Would be happy to buy more for the future but it is nowhere to be found. I found couple T515s on tmall/taobao. Tried to buy it using superbuy.com but vendor replied that Black was out of stock (even though tmall/taobao has Black as one of the options).



https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...inaSiyl7E8dBSgY32YEaAmCvEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Wiljen

Dobrescu George said:


> No, no, I don't contest the decision to open them up, I am not sure what to be looking for (?)
> 
> Or if there's anything one needs to notice that isn't in order.
> 
> Everything seems fine at first sight (?)



I'd be looking at the wiring patterns and making sure each wire goes from the same place on the board to the same location on the drivers.  On the Zs10 I had, one driver had the wires crossed so it was out of phase with everything else in the housing.  

The other thing you can tell from looking is whether it is machine done or hand done.  Once you look at a few of each type, you can usually spot hand soldering vs machine unless the hand solder is just phenomenally clean.


----------



## durwood

TLDRonin said:


> At least amazon would be good enough to refund me if it came destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> I was at least able to turn my rage into a $10 credit



I picked up the last one I think (joyplus C631), I am not sure they are one I will use, too much midbass for me and the treble signature is not my favorite either. I picked them up as a curiosity. Contact me if interested.


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Wait, back when a shipment of mine got damaged in transit and recalled, I received a full refund. Are you saying they didn’t even give you a full refund? That’s BS!


Oh no, this was in addition to the refund. 



Thankfully amazon is one of the best in the industry for refunds


----------



## harry501501

Emelya said:


> It's the Qilian QS1 from AliExpress for $11 (red or blue) or $14 (black). The feedback is "Just ok. Nothing special. Can't bare high volumes or bass on very simple tests. Sounds a little less than MEMT."



Without sounding rude, me and you must be listening to two different earphones? This QS1 (thanks Slater) is actually a very competent little beast. It's nice and open, good detail levels and has very sweet bass. I'm really surprised you found you couldn't bare it at high volumes cos I've hit it with some serious bass tests and it's not distorted once and it actually stays very clean. I'm more than happy with it at the £20 I just spent, but at that price on Aliexepress... less than £10 the QS1 should be quite popular here. It ticks all the budget gem boxes for me. Looks big but it's very comfy.

I'm guessing you're mentioning the MEMT X5. The bass on those is scary good but it can be *very *fatiguing. The sub bass on the QS1 might not go to the X5 insane levels (not much does lol) but it's very satisfying and has good rumble. The QS1 is the clearer sounding set hands down and MUCH wider... another strength.

The more I listen to it the more i suggest some of you with a spare £10 should try it. It's better than the EMI CI880 as it has better detail and is far more stable


----------



## harry501501

Dustry said:


> Time after time I tell myself to stop buying hybrid IEMs. I just don't like them. BA always sounds harsh and lifeless.
> 
> _*You should try Brainwavz BA range, B150 and B200 are far from harsh and lifeless*_
> 
> ...


----------



## NeonHD (Aug 17, 2018)

Dustry said:


> T515 still my favorite as well (followed by i-into i8 and since recently Artiste DC1). Never considered T2 as an option after reading the reviews and looking at frequency graphs (although theoretically, as I outlined on previous page, multi-DD configuration is my favorite... but on T2 they just outsmarted themselves trying to create something even more audiophile-level than T515).
> 
> Now, I beg you if you find Black T515, drop me a pm or post here, I just can't find it anywhere. Would be happy to buy more for the future but it is nowhere to be found. I found couple T515s on tmall/taobao. Tried to buy it using superbuy.com but vendor replied that Black was out of stock (even though tmall/taobao has Black as one of the options).



I've had the gold T515 before I sold them (dumb decision), compared to my current black T515 they are a bit harsher in the high-mids but only by a marginal amount. Unfortunately I think the black model is pretty much sold out everywhere so yeah :/

I'm just planning to get another gold T515 before they get completely sold out as well.


----------



## harry501501 (Aug 18, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QS1...-in-ear-Game-Headset-Aptx-DJ/32876935572.html

Baffled why these aren't popular, really am. Maybe the fact they have 3 dynamics at that price is making potential triers a little cynical. The soundstage on them is off the charts at this price... especially large orchestras.

Very comfy even though look big and bulky.


----------



## Slater (Aug 18, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QS1...-in-ear-Game-Headset-Aptx-DJ/32876935572.html
> 
> Baffled why these aren't popular, really am. Maybe the fact they have 3 dynamics at that price is making potential triers a little cynical. The soundstage on them is off the charts at this price... especially large orchestras.
> 
> Very comfy even though look big and bulky.



It’s probably not the driver arrangement.

It’s more likely the fact that the market is literally flooded with loads and loads of ChiFi IEMs. There’s soooo many decent no-name IEMs sprinkled here and there; it’s dizzying.

I remember back when no one had heard of the Tin Audio T2, or this, or that. I’m sure they could become more popular as more people try them.

Also a lot of people are on budgets, and unwilling to just toss money into a hole being a guinea pig, hoping an IEM is good. Many people wait for certain members to take the plunge first.

It would also help if you did a HeadFi review on them, since you already own them and like them. Then more people would find out about them and perhaps be willing to give them a try.

Although I will say that the reviews on them from this seller didn’t sound very inspiring: http://s.aliexpress.com/uEVv2Q7j

The complaints seem to be a lack of bass. The one guy sealed all 3 vent ports on back, which he said helped (but there was bleed/distortion at higher volume).


----------



## Zerohour88

harry501501 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/QS1...-in-ear-Game-Headset-Aptx-DJ/32876935572.html
> 
> Baffled why these aren't popular, really am. Maybe the fact they have 3 dynamics at that price is making potential triers a little cynical. The soundstage on them is off the charts at this price... especially large orchestras.
> 
> Very comfy even though look big and bulky.



haha, @Slater is right. Have a friend who was quite excited about chi-fi at the beginning and I'd update him on things that got announced that might be good so he could order (started around last year), nowadays its like "oh, another week, another new model". Didn't help that he got an IT04 and just decided to only try TOTL chi-fi from now on.

speaking of 3DD, here's another recent model reviewed by bisonicr, the Kinboofi KBF F60:

http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55715948.html


----------



## paulindss

Zerohour88 said:


> haha, @Slater is right. Have a friend who was quite excited about chi-fi at the beginning and I'd update him on things that got announced that might be good so he could order (started around last year), nowadays its like "oh, another week, another new model". Didn't help that he got an IT04 and just decided to only try TOTL chi-fi from now on.
> 
> speaking of 3DD, here's another recent model reviewed by bisonicr, the Kinboofi KBF F60:
> 
> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55715948.html



I think we should start a campaign, "come to head-fi bisonicr"


----------



## monitoringsound70

Really random out of the blue post here  

Was going through some old boxes last night and stumbled across my old Soundmagic Pl50. 
Dusty as anything as hadn't been used for years and the plug was caked in dirt, so I cleaned them up, still a bit static on the plug but getting better, Anyways I'd completely forgotten how damn good these are, seriously. 

Buttery superb mids.....Those mids......Those mids!!! lol  
Now I remember why I loved these. 
Zero fatigue, smooth bass, and the Mids......(Yup ) and a Wonderful treble, So easy to listen to.
Some used to say boring.....Nope just gorgeous, I still find them very engaging indeed. 
In my recent time of chI fi purchases I've not come across anything as good as these.....Yet. 
So glad I've found them.


----------



## CoiL

ShakyJake said:


> @Otto Motor has a review up on it
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phb-em-023-in-ear-metal-earphone.23252/reviews#review-20750


I think they will suit me great since I`m treble sensitive and would like something durable with mmcx connector as my everyday workhorse.
Wouldn`t dare to use my modded IT01 in everyday working conditions... too precious for me @ cost and SQ! 
Wonder if IT01 low-impedance cable will make EM-023 even better in details and highs?


----------



## Zlivan

They are not treble light really, and although you won't hear harshness or much sibilance most of the time, on certain recordings they will test you.

But overall, they are really nice, slightly bassier than I'd like but that will probably be a plus for most.


----------



## Hercules40k (Aug 19, 2018)

Guys, could anyone recommended me some mid-centric (I won't mind the Highs and the lows but the Mids are the most important for me) earphones under $20 with detachable cables? I'm thinking of going with KZ ES4 but I'm really confused.
Thanks a lot


----------



## MDH12AX7

Hercules40k said:


> Guys, could anyone recommended me some mid-centric (I won't mind the Highs and the lows but the Mids are the most important for me) earphones under $20 with detachable cables? I'm thinking of going with KZ ES4 but I'm really confused.
> Thanks a lot



Es4 is a good choice. Full bodied mids decent soundstage. ED16 is good if you want more balanced mids with more air and bigger soundstage and less midbass. I enjoy both models.


----------



## Hercules40k

MDH12AX7 said:


> Es4 is a good choice. Full bodied mids decent soundstage. ED16 is good if you want more balanced mids with more air and bigger soundstage and less midbass. I enjoy both models.


Thanks MDH, I'm going to order the ES4's


----------



## Slater

Hercules40k said:


> Guys, could anyone recommended me some mid-centric (I won't mind the Highs and the lows but the Mids are the most important for me) earphones under $20 with detachable cables? I'm thinking of going with KZ ES4 but I'm really confused.
> Thanks a lot



I agree with Aproear, (2) great mid-centric IEMs in that price range are the Urbanfun Hifi and the BossHifi B3.

https://www.aproear.co.uk/my-top-5-and-recommendations/

Most KZs are v shaped. That’s kinda their thing.


----------



## lior777 (Aug 19, 2018)

hey need upgrade my kz ed16...becase my   shanling m0 is very Transparent and natural   i need inear or overear with more bass impact, more deep, listening to hindi Musical Instruments, male vocal,
 E-MI CI880 will good choise?
until 70$
thanks!


----------



## Adide (Aug 19, 2018)

lior777 said:


> hey need upgrade my kz ed16...becase my   shanling m0 is very Transparent and natural   i need inear or overear with more bass impact, more deep, listening to hindi Musical Instruments, male vocal,
> E-MI CI880 will good choise?
> until 100$
> thanks!



I wasn't satisfied with the low end of ED16 either so I did a little mod you could try if that's your only problem with the tuning:
- scotch tape the front vents (the ones closest to the nozzle) then puncture the tape with a needle to prevent driver flex;
- use narrow bore tips instead of the medium bore stock starlines.

I was able to bring the (sub)bass closer to my liking this way. No complaints on the mids and treble - they are nicely tuned for me.

Good luck.

Edit: fixed link.


----------



## lior777 (Aug 19, 2018)

Adide said:


> I wasn't satisfied with the low end of ED16 either so I did a little mod you could try if that's your only problem with the tuning:
> - scotch tape the front vents (the ones closest to the nozzle) then puncture the tape with a needle to prevent driver flex;
> - use narrow bore tips instead of the medium bore stock starlines.
> 
> ...



thanks,  i didnt understead 100% my english is low..i already buy the tips,  mayby there is have youtube ?


----------



## ChrisGarrett

I just received both my MusicMaker ToneKing TS1s and my Geek Wold G9billions on Friday.  I have about 42 hours running the TS1s and they sounded pretty bad right out of the box, but they're settling in.  I'll wait until they're done, before moving to the Geek Wolds.

They compliment my KZ ZSTs and Symphonized NGR 3.0s, for 'less than a case of beer' IEMs.

Chris


----------



## Dobrescu George

Those are not sub-100USD for sure, but I thought that people in this thread may be curious about FH5 either way  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/08/fiio-fh5-beauty-in-detail.html


----------



## NeonHD

dhruvmeena96 said:
			
		

> Bro, try TinAudio t1



Nah. By the looks of AB's review and its FR graph, it has really recessed highs. Was initially gonna try it out though, but thankfully AB's review saved me.


----------



## NeonHD

UPDATE: The Tin Audio T2 — contrary to my previous complaints about it — actually sounds really damn good out of the LG G4 that I recently bought. The DAC on the LG G4 seems to output more gentle and soft highs than my other sources (as well as a more neutral sound in general), thus keeping T2's horrid treble peaks well under control. Also sub-bass rumble was a lot more present when listening on the G4 then on my previous Android phone or even on my Xduoo X2 DAP. 

So if anyone is planning to listen to the Tin Audio T2, make sure your source is as close to neutral as possible.


----------



## toddy0191 (Aug 20, 2018)

@mbwilson111 thanks for recommending the Artiste DC1!

Against my better judgement, I decided to purchase it from Amazon despite me being 4 days from payday.

I just couldn't resist getting something with a ceramic driver for £22.99.

They sound different to everything I own,  very detailed, and balanced.  With a mid bass bump that doesn't bleed into the mids.

I'm most impressed by the upper mids / highs which  are very detailed without being harsh.

Imaging and separation are strong points too.

These are very early impressions mind, but I haven't been as impressed by an earphone on initial listening for a long time.


----------



## jithu215

Can anyone suggest an iem with neutral and balanced sound with huge soundstage(soundstage bigger than zs6) under 100usd


----------



## Peit

Hi all,

I've been looking for something that sounds more like my old love, the Xiaomi Piston v3. These guys:





They are not available anymore unfortunately. I'm not great at describing how they sound, but one of you might know.

I've tried a few suggestions from this thread (one from a brand which cannot be named anymore, a KZ ATE, a E-MI CI880 Hybrid) but didn't like them as much.

Budget would be ~$50

Grateful for any help


----------



## audionab

i lost my noozle mesh of my rose north forest and unfortunately they have become a treble cannon ready to decimate any ears coming its way

is there any good replacement i can get to tame the treble(mainly around 4khz-9khz)?


----------



## rendyG

audionab said:


> i lost my noozle mesh of my rose north forest and unfortunately they have become a treble cannon ready to decimate any ears coming its way
> 
> is there any good replacement i can get to tame the treble(mainly around 4khz-9khz)?



I recommend you to use a Micropore tape, it is really good for tuning the treble. It is very popular in iem modding community and its cheap  all you need to do is experiment with how much % of the nozzle to cover (for example two thin stripes which form "X" to tame more of the mid treble or cover the whole nozzle and make a few - 1 to 5 holes with the needle). It outperforms the stock grills esily.


----------



## trumpethead

Hey All, what type are folks using on the AS10 and at the wires removable?


----------



## HydronQc

Is there a Chinese iem that can be used with the shure olive tips. Looking for a relatively cheap iem for Rock and Metal music.

I'm always having issues with seal but the olive tips work great.

Thanks


----------



## HungryPanda

HydronQc said:


> Is there a Chinese iem that can be used with the shure olive tips. Looking for a relatively cheap iem for Rock and Metal music.
> 
> I'm always having issues with seal but the olive tips work great.
> 
> Thanks



NiceHCK DT300 or the more costly DT500


----------



## audionab

rendyG said:


> I recommend you to use a Micropore tape, it is really good for tuning the treble. It is very popular in iem modding community and its cheap  all you need to do is experiment with how much % of the nozzle to cover (for example two thin stripes which form "X" to tame more of the mid treble or cover the whole nozzle and make a few - 1 to 5 holes with the needle). It outperforms the stock grills esily.


apparently i should not do modding as a hobby just killed the bass in left driver while poking hole in the micropore tape
R.I.P Rose North Forest


----------



## HydronQc

HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK DT300 or the more costly DT500


Thanks there's not a lot of reviews on these but you still enjoy the dt500? What's your thought on these.


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> apparently i should not do modding as a hobby just killed the bass in left driver while poking hole in the micropore tape
> R.I.P Rose North Forest



Yikes! Sorry to hear that 

How deep did you poke the needle? When doing these sorts of mods you just poke the needle just barely deep enough to pierce the tape and that’s it.


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> Yikes! Sorry to hear that
> 
> How deep did you poke the needle? When doing these sorts of mods you just poke the needle just barely deep enough to pierce the tape and that’s it.


should i now open up them up and try to repair them? 
i think i poked a tini tiny hole on driver membrane


----------



## HungryPanda

HydronQc said:


> Thanks there's not a lot of reviews on these but you still enjoy the dt500? What's your thought on these.


 The DT500 is so good I gave the DT300 to my wife, They are very comfortable with a great sound, very balanced throughout the frequency range. I highly recommend them.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> The DT500 is so good I gave the DT300 to my wife, They are very comfortable with a great sound, very balanced throughout the frequency range. I highly recommend them.



...and your wife says the same about the DT300  Also, they are beautiful.


----------



## Supa Boy

What do you think about making a petition and sending it to TinAudio for them to go back to making the TinAudio T515 Black?


----------



## deco cat

jithu215 said:


> Can anyone suggest an iem with neutral and balanced sound with huge soundstage(soundstage bigger than zs6) under 100usd


seconded.


----------



## Slater (Aug 20, 2018)

audionab said:


> should i now open up them up and try to repair them?
> i think i poked a tini tiny hole on driver membrane



I guess you could try - you have nothing to lose other than your time. If you accidentally made a single pin hole, then you have a chance. If you made a large tear, I wouldn't bother.

Assuming you made a single pinhole, I would try and apply a very very small drop of flexible and lightweight liquid rubber, like Plastidip or liquid electrical tape (which is the same thing as Plastidip). Apply it with the tip of a toothpick - just 1 small micro drop (the smaller the better).

Just be aware that whatever you use to try and fix it will likely 1) have a 70% chance of failure, and 2) if it does work it will likely sound 'off' compared to the other side due to the difference in weight/flexibilty of the diaphragms.

Hopefully you did not damage the voice coil (which if you did you may as well abandon all hope, as resoldering the voice coil on an IEM driver requires beyond Jedi Master-level skills and specialized equipment).

You could also open the shells up and swap the drivers out with some different drivers. Aliexpress has millions of drivers (or you could pull the drivers from another IEM with perhaps a defective cable). But again, you will have to be quite good with soldering very small things.


----------



## Slater (Aug 20, 2018)

FYI gang, Tin Audio T2 will be on sale in a week for under $30!

And you can get it even cheaper if you 1) buy with the mobile app and 2) apply store coupons ($1 off $29 store coupon, plus up to $6 more in select coupons).

Cheep cheep says the little baby chick!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-Drive-HIFI-Earphone-Bass-DJ/32828514347.html


----------



## TLDRonin

Is there anyone else who ordered the c631 but didn’t like it and wants to sell it?


----------



## lior777 (Aug 21, 2018)

any recommand upgrade from kz ed16? (the ed16 suffering from lack of sub, subbass)
need warm, open, airy and deep bass - thanks.


----------



## tripside

lior777 said:


> any recommand upgrade from kz ed16? (lack of sub, subbass)



A certain r earphone on audiobudget’s leaderboard.


----------



## Slater

lior777 said:


> any recommand upgrade from kz ed16? (lack of sub, subbass)



Are you saying you HAVE a lack of sub bass, or WANT a lack of sub bass?


----------



## Slater (Aug 21, 2018)

TRN has released their own storage case. They seem to be quite roomy, and perfect for larger IEMs with memory cables.

They are $0.90 shipped from Gearbest (which are $2 on Aliexpress). You can also reduce the cost even more by applying Gearbest points (I saved another $2.50 on a handful of cases by applying points).

https://gearbest.app.link/qY8liWFXyP

This interior photo gives you an idea of just how roomy the case is - it easily fits the TRN V60 IEM *and* the TRN Bluetooth cable:




I just ordered mine, so it will be a while before they arrive. But I will post an update once they come.


----------



## Wiljen (Aug 21, 2018)

I broke down and ordered the DT8 from AK audio to try out - anybody tried them yet?  I found almost nothing on it.


----------



## toddy0191 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I broke down and ordered the r**** and the DT8 to try out - anybody tried either yet?  I found a few comments on the QT3 but almost nothing on the DT8.



Don't think we're allowed to discuss either of those due to them being linked to the banned seller.


----------



## Wiljen

toddy0191 said:


> Don't think we're allowed to discuss either of those due to them being linked to the banned seller.



Yep, removed them hadn't realized Snf  had gotten in that as we used to discuss them pretty regularly and I didn't buy either at a banned seller.


----------



## toddy0191

Wiljen said:


> Yep, removed them hadn't realized Snf  had gotten in that as we used to discuss them pretty regularly and I didn't buy either at a banned seller.



It's confusing and frustrating.


----------



## lior777 (Aug 21, 2018)

Slater said:


> Are you saying you HAVE a lack of sub bass, or WANT a lack of sub bass?



need warm, open, airy and deep bass , ed16 is lack sub bass


----------



## Slater (Aug 21, 2018)

lior777 said:


> need sub sub bass, ed16 is lack sub bass



You can try modding them for more, before you go spending more money.

Any or all of these would be what I would try:

1) a small piece of micropore or transpore tape over the front vent.
2) enlarging the rear vent (or addding an additional one)
3) using the narrowest bore eartip possible, like Starline or Olive tip
4) tighter fitting tip for a better seal in your ear canal (ie 1 size larger, deeper insertion, or even foam tips)


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.teachmeaudio.com/mixing/techniques/audio-spectrum/


----------



## lior777

Slater said:


> You can try modding them for more, before you go spending more money.
> 
> Any or all of these would be what I would try:
> 
> ...



thanks, Unfortunately, it have already been destroyed.

how the trn v80 ?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 22, 2018)

lior777 said:


> any recommand upgrade from kz ed16? (lack of sub, subbass)



I have good subbass with my ED16.  I have a good seal with spinfit tips but stock were usable as well...just a little more difficult to position..

@Slater you really need to hear one.

There is excellent subbass...modding will just ruin these.


----------



## Slater

lior777 said:


> thanks, Unfortunately, it have already been destroyed.
> 
> how the trn v80 ?



Dang, that’s too bad. It would be so easy to mod.

Did you take a hammer to it because you were unhappy that it didn’t have enough sub bass or something?


----------



## Slater (Aug 21, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I have good subbass with my ED16.  I have a good seal with spinfit tips but stock were usable as well ( just a little more difficult to position..
> 
> @Slater you really need to hear one.
> 
> There is excellent subbass...modding will just ruin these.



Yeah, I’ve been meaning to pick up a set. Perhaps during the 11.11 sale. Since KZ stopped making them, once they’re gone they’re gone. And then I’m sure I’ll kick myself!

And yes, it does sound like the tip and/or seal was his issue, as I don’t know many KZs that don’t have deep sub bass. That’s definitely 1 thing you can count on with them!


----------



## lior777

Slater said:


> Dang, that’s too bad. It would be so easy to mod.
> 
> Did you take a hammer to it because you were unhappy that it didn’t have enough sub bass or something?



i try to mod  and I accidentally destroyed it, lol


----------



## harry501501

Telling you, if i had to sell all my gear but only keep one item it would be the ARTISTE DC1, no contest. For my own tastes I'll struggle to find something i enjoy more no matter what the price. It is the first time I've ever bought a spare set just in case. these are defo in the more elite end of the budget world for me which is crazy as i spent £25.

Now here's what i wonder... I've put off buying the Tin Audio T2 and the RevoNext RN-QT2 for ages. Would you put them in the same bracket when talking about overall refinement and maturity of the sound?


----------



## Akulagr

After reading a lot of recommendations for the Artiste DC1 over here I decided to get them today ( amazon uk @ £22.99) and see how they compare with my KZ ED16 which I really like and enjoy, but had trouble with the over the ear configuration as I wear glasses for most of the day.
Hoping for a similar or better experience.


----------



## mbwilson111

Akulagr said:


> After reading a lot of recommendations for the Artiste DC1 over here I decided to get them today ( amazon uk @ £22.99) and see how they compare with my KZ ED16 which I really like and enjoy, but had trouble with the over the ear configuration as I wear glasses for most of the day.
> Hoping for a similar or better experience.



I think you will be very happy with the Artiste. It is very comfortable and easy to put in and take out.  I am using the KZ Starline tips on  mine.

I agree that the  over the ear style can be troublesome at times.  I wear glassses also and have long hair.  I have to be very particular as to what type of cable I use with an over ear.  I am not using the stock cable with my ED16...I am using the one that came with my husband's ZSA.  I am using spinfit tips that came with some Dunu iems of his.  It is handy sometimes to  have two headfiers in the house


----------



## Folly

harry501501 said:


> Telling you, if i had to sell all my gear but only keep one item it would be the ARTISTE DC1, no contest. For my own tastes I'll struggle to find something i enjoy more no matter what the price. It is the first time I've ever bought a spare set just in case. these are defo in the more elite end of the budget world for me which is crazy as i spent £25.
> 
> Now here's what i wonder... I've put off buying the Tin Audio T2 and the RevoNext RN-QT2 for ages. Would you put them in the same bracket when talking about overall refinement and maturity of the sound?



Can you help describe the DC1 sound as compared to the Pinnacle p1 and LZ A4. I am looking for an inexpensive iem for commuting and hoping these would fit the bill


----------



## FastAndClean

Get them right now, bass boost done right


----------



## eggnogg

as10 reshell
https://twitter.com/_sakenomi_


----------



## B9Scrambler

eggnogg said:


> as10 reshell
> https://twitter.com/_sakenomi_



That is sick


----------



## audionab

has anyone heard Focal Spark here?


----------



## harry501501

Folly said:


> Can you help describe the DC1 sound as compared to the Pinnacle p1 and LZ A4. I am looking for an inexpensive iem for commuting and hoping these would fit the bill



God it's been a while since i had the P1 but the P1 wasn't a favourite of mine as sibilance was an issue and i never liked the fit. As far as the LZA4 is concerned you wouldn't believe there was such a price gap. The DC1 can actually sound the more refined and controlled. the LZA4 is great, but for me the low end (which is fun) can get in the way of the mids which makes the DC1 sound cleaner and the more detailed of the two. You wouldn't be disappointed buying the DC1


----------



## acygni

Thanks for the post.


----------



## drawun (Aug 22, 2018)

Good day, all. Just bought ED16 online and not sure if this actually a feature or got myself a faulty pair.
Was playing  on my Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X and around 1:38-1:41 got this sound like your speaker diaphragm foil punched and produced that nasty, ear piercing sound. I'm not sure what's the term.
Is this normal? Feels like it's not. Plenty of them in this track I was listening to but just highlighting particular second for ease and save time.


----------



## HungryPanda

I actually have this Yirumi album in flac and the piano is playing the very high notes, it is sharp enough on the flac album but it is horrendous in the youtube clip


----------



## mbwilson111

drawun said:


> around 1:38-1:41 got this sound like your speaker diaphragm foil punched and produced that nasty, ear piercing sound



I tried it with the headphones that I happened to have at my desk and right at the point you mention, I heard something sharp in my left ear.  I expect that my high frequency hearing rolls off sooner than yours (assuming you are younger than I am) so for you it would probably be much more ear piercing.  Youtube videos are not known for being the highest quality but some are much more listenable than others.  This one is not good.


----------



## converseshoes2016

I'll definitely be referring to this list next time im in the market for more IEMs, thanks!


----------



## drawun (Aug 22, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I actually have this Yirumi album in flac and the piano is playing the very high notes, it is sharp enough on the flac album but it is horrendous in the youtube clip


Horrendous as in crackling sound?



mbwilson111 said:


> I tried it with the headphones that I happened to have at my desk and right at the point you mention, I heard something sharp in my left ear.  I expect that my high frequency hearing rolls off sooner than yours (assuming you are younger than I am) so for you it would probably be much more ear piercing.  Youtube videos are not known for being the highest quality but some are much more listenable than others.  This one is not good.


Weird though. Heard that in my right. I think the word is crackling. Like a faulty speaker. Will try with other headphones to be sure.
Appreciate the response.


----------



## HungryPanda

No I did not hear crackling but more of a metallic ringing sound


----------



## mbwilson111

drawun said:


> Horrendous as in crackling sound?





HungryPanda said:


> No I did not hear crackling but more of a metallic ringing sound



Yes, more of a ringing sound but to me it was very high pitched... and yes, metallic.


----------



## drawun

HungryPanda said:


> No I did not hear crackling but more of a metallic ringing sound





mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, more of a ringing sound but to me it was very high pitched... and yes, metallic.



Cheers. Not even sure about term I'm using.
This probably slightly more accurate. The "if your system volume is set too high, any audio you play might sound scratchy or distorted" kind of sound.
Tested with earpod(the semi in-ear) that came with iPhone, the sound less pronounce but it's there and much subtle.


----------



## Philipp F

In the last 2 years or so I've really enjoyed my Soundmagic E10 and have always thought they are the best I'm gonna get for around 50$ but a lot seems to have changed in the Chi-Fi market since I first tried KZ ATE and EDsomething back in 2015.
I am super stoked to have found this thread and since I am not satisfied with my E10 anymore, I will try some of the IEMs suggested in this thread (I find the E10 lacking something about the highs, I am not good with these descriptions).

In the upcoming Aliexpress sale I will definitely pick up the Tin Audio T2. For a second pair I'm thinking ZhiYin Z5000. Maybe even a third pair? Don't know which one thought, some I'd like to try are: FEN-2000, ZSR, ES4, ZS6, BW ES1 w. Mod, TRN V20 and iBasso IT01.

Can anyone recommended some tips for the T2 and Z5000? I've heard standard tips of the T2 are not suitable, but I know nothing about choosing tips.


----------



## zazaboy

Z5000 has the biggest soundstage (like you are in a stadium but some eq is required) in the 50 Bucks and lower pricepoint i personally think it can rival some 100 Bucks iem but thats my opinion.. I use KZ ate foam tips for better sealing u need to push it all in.. In the ears with some eq ofcourse .. They have very good bass (basshead levels)


----------



## lior777

zazaboy said:


> Z5000 has the biggest soundstage (like you are in a stadium but some eq is required) in the 50 Bucks and lower pricepoint i personally think it can rival some 100 Bucks iem but thats my opinion.. I use KZ ate foam tips for better sealing u need to push it all in.. In the ears with some eq ofcourse .. They have very good bass (basshead levels)



its comfort? i see it  also have the z5000s upgrade,


----------



## Atlas77

I'm super stuck whether to go with Tennmak Pros or FiiO F3. Anyone seen a comparison around or is there anyone that has tried both that could compare them?


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> It’s probably not the driver arrangement.
> 
> It’s more likely the fact that the market is literally flooded with loads and loads of ChiFi IEMs. There’s soooo many decent no-name IEMs sprinkled here and there; it’s dizzying.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll try get round to doing a review on them this weekend. The more i listen the more I'd say they are close to neutral. Bass funnily enough has the nimbleness of a BA. I tried it vs the Brainwavz B150 and they both had quite similar impact and speed. The B150 sounded bigger/clearer as it's thicker in comparison. I prefer the QS1 as it's overall the more detailed though being brighter and much wider. Not as bright as the Ci880. I will add that QS1 definitely need some juice behind them though to sound their best. I've been using the Artiste DC1 at home and the QS1 out and about.


----------



## cqtek

Today I bought blindly these IEMs, without having read anything about them. There are already several IEMs with the same 2DD + 2BA configuration but I was attracted by its more premium construction, as well as being a more recognized brand.
Has anyone tried them?
I guess it will take 2 weeks to get to my house.

**** DT8:







https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-del-auricular-de-DJ/1727211_32909492189.html


----------



## mbwilson111

looks beautiful


----------



## DBaldock9

Atlas77 said:


> I'm super stuck whether to go with Tennmak Pros or FiiO F3. Anyone seen a comparison around or is there anyone that has tried both that could compare them?



I haven't heard the FiiO F3, but the Tennmak Pro does have an elevated Bass & Midbass, so they're fairly warm sounding.


----------



## jibberish

I picked up a pair of Timmkoo C630s for $18 with a coupon on amazon.com thanks to this thread (looks like it's still active, btw), and I think they're fantastic as my cheap dogwalking/travel/etc. IEMs.  Very nice little hybrid with great mids and highs, without being fatiguing to me at all. And I just today discovered how deep the sub bass can go, now that I tried it with some dual flange tips that give a really proper seal. Definite upgrade in terms of clarity and comfort compared to the NICEHCK Bro which I had been using for that purpose, and I had been pretty satisfied with the Bro prior to getting the C630s. So, thanks to everyone that discussed the C630 here


----------



## Slater (Aug 23, 2018)

jibberish said:


> ...And I just today discovered how deep the sub bass can go, now that I tried it with some dual flange tips that give a really proper seal.



The C630 is a great IEM. Kudos to @Vidal, who turned us all into them. It is wasn’t for him, it would just be another undiscovered diamond in the rough. I hope he’s been doing OK.

BTW, did yours ship with the old translucent whiteish cable, or the new opaque black cable?

As far as sub bass, how low can you go? Check this drop:



Bassssss


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

@cqtek , I ordered one 2 weeks ago and is on the way. But looks like this is a banned brand on head-fi.


----------



## Emelya

jibberish said:


> I picked up a pair of Timmkoo C630s for $18 with a coupon on amazon.com thanks to this thread (looks like it's still active, btw), and I think they're fantastic as my cheap dogwalking/travel/etc. IEMs.  Very nice little hybrid with great mids and highs, without being fatiguing to me at all. And I just today discovered how deep the sub bass can go, now that I tried it with some dual flange tips that give a really proper seal. Definite upgrade in terms of clarity and comfort compared to the NICEHCK Bro which I had been using for that purpose, and I had been pretty satisfied with the Bro prior to getting the C630s. So, thanks to everyone that discussed the C630 here


It is possible to buy the C630 on Amazon for $13 only. But I prefer the ES670 for the same price. It looks ugly, but the sound is better to my taste


----------



## cqtek (Aug 24, 2018)

mathi8vadhanan said:


> @cqtek , I ordered one 2 weeks ago and is on the way. But looks like this is a banned brand on head-fi.



Ooops! I did not know it.

Do I need to edit the message to delete my comment about the banned brand?

Every day that passes, new banned brands appear...

Now I have reviewed the message where the banned marks are displayed 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## DallaPo (Aug 24, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> On another note, i'm curious about 2 iem and was wondering if anybody heard them or read any review:
> 
> The *Musicmaker TS1* at 15$
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...07.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.296.xNrGc6
> ...


______________________________________________________________________________

*BLON Bosshifi S1*

intro
The hybrid dual driver configuration is surprising in terms of design and feel. BLON is also partly listed under BOSSHIFI, so I'm not sure who bought whom.

BOSSHIFI, on the other hand, has a really good hybrid in their ranks with the B3, so that one could actually expect (at least tonal) quality.
Despite possible prejudices you will not be disappointed. For the money you get really something offered!

handling
The BLON S1 look like children's toys. Extremely light with eye-catching colour and rubberized, slightly rigid cable in the same colour (light blue). Thus they do not make the most valuable appearance, but even after several sports sessions no signs of wear and tear or loss of sound can be detected.
Especially because of their building/carrying and fit, they are more than comfortable and you quickly forget to have something in your ear at all. There's just one thing they're not: DECENT!

The markings on the strain relief make it easy to identify left from right and the mic has good speech clarity.

The isolation is average, but this should be less disturbing during sport! Even in the train you can listen to music at a good volume without getting a bad look.

sound
What a surprise! The BLON S1 are very bright, detailed IEMs with balanced mids and solid, dry bass.

The last one is played by a dynamic driver, which really does a good job. He does not exaggerate and with his factual nature he actually does everything right. A little more depth would not be bad, but overall he makes a very good figure and never becomes obtrusive.

The mids are present and fall off only slightly at all. They can appear somewhat cool and therefore not so "full-bodied", but this is rather due to the prominent heights. There are no peak outliers and so you can listen to music in a relaxed way for a long time.

The same applies to the heights. Yes, they are very bright, but do not emphasize the Sibilants, nor do they become painful. Despite their emphasis, they appear very airy and light.
The stage is also very pleasant and above average. In addition, the S1 have a very good resolution and are more than just a solid performer!

outro
If you don't want to do without good sound even when doing sports, you should take this opportunity, also in view of the price. Very comfortable, light and smooth, natural sound. Of course, you have to live with the eye-catching design.

It is worthwhile to grab it!
_______________
More reviews: https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm a recent owner of TRN V80.  It's fine, fulfills my needs, bass is not overpowered and treble isn't headache inducing, for $40 I spent, well exceeded by expectations.  Note though I did remove the metal protector, and shoved some foam that was included with brainwavs pads into the BA in the nozzle.  It would be my only suggestion to TRN, place some sort of filter on the BA in the nozzle, it's not sibilant mind you.  I used to love bright forward headphones like AD900x, but now I'm more into the slightly relaxed sound, HD6xx is calling me, to complement the K712. 

I purchased on Amazon through seller KINBOOFI.  I wanted to let you all know the customer service I experienced.  Phenomenal.  First time purchase, fast and easy, arrived as expected for Amazon Prime.  So often find out Amazon Prime from smaller sellers it's not 2 days, sometimes it's 3, sometimes it's 5, weird.  2 days as expected.

My Nexus 6P is aging and it's not playing nice with 4 pole mic headphone jacks, can disable the button actions, but Google's Assistant becomes unstable.  So I asked KINBOOFI, hey, your TRN V80 sound wise great, mic cable and my phone aren't friends.  They sent me their upgraded 4 core cable for KZ.  It's a nice cable, free shipping, free of charge, without any hassle.  It's easily the nicest cable I've seen for an IEM, Shure/NuForce cables are garbage in comparison.  In contrast, my experience with NuForce when their garbage braided cable broke, they wanted another $30 to replace it.  It lasted less than a year and they wanted ANOTHER $30 for their cable?  A toddler could rip it apart, not joking.


----------



## danimoca

Hey guys!

Anyone knows of a sub 30$-ish IEM that is warm sounding? I have a lot of analytical sounding IEM's and want a change...

Thanks!


----------



## FastAndClean

danimoca said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Anyone knows of a sub 30$-ish IEM that is warm sounding? I have a lot of analytical sounding IEM's and want a change...
> 
> Thanks!


https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8


----------



## danimoca

FastAndClean said:


> https://audiobudget.com/product/I-INTO/i8



Is there one that doesn't have those levels of bass? I'm not a basshead


----------



## FastAndClean

danimoca said:


> Is there one that doesn't have those levels of bass? I'm not a basshead


come to the dark side, its fun


----------



## loomisjohnson

danimoca said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Anyone knows of a sub 30$-ish IEM that is warm sounding? I have a lot of analytical sounding IEM's and want a change...
> 
> Thanks!


magaosi bk50 (around $40) comes to mind; also urbanfun hifi ($25) or einsear t2 ($15)


----------



## audionab

danimoca said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Anyone knows of a sub 30$-ish IEM that is warm sounding? I have a lot of analytical sounding IEM's and want a change...
> 
> Thanks!


you can wait for impressions on kz zs4 they are out and i think they will be good


----------



## danimoca

loomisjohnson said:


> magaosi bk50 (around $40) comes to mind; also urbanfun hifi ($25) or einsear t2 ($15)



I have the Urbanfun's and the T2's, but can't agree that they're warm. I actually find the Urbanfun's quite agressive in the highs.


----------



## mbwilson111

danimoca said:


> I have the Urbanfun's and the T2's, but can't agree that they're warm. I actually find the Urbanfun's quite agressive in the highs.



I wonder if you would like to try a good bud...


----------



## danimoca

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder if you would like to try a good bud...



I did buy recently a pair of EMX500's and I love them to bits. It's a pity one of the drivers is already a bit sick (a common issue with them). 

But I need an IEM to use on public transportation...


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> magaosi bk50 (around $40) comes to mind; also urbanfun hifi ($25) or einsear t2 ($15)



All great options. Also KZ ED9 and KZ EDR1.

The Magaosi BK50 is probably the warmest out of them all. It’s also a standout because it’s the only one that is MMCX - the rest are fixed cables.


----------



## weedophile

@danimoca i would suggest the Tennmak Pro


----------



## danimoca

weedophile said:


> @danimoca i would suggest the Tennmak Pro



Those seem quite interesting. I'm a bit surprised people don't talk about them as they used to...


----------



## mbwilson111

danimoca said:


> Those seem quite interesting. I'm a bit surprised people don't talk about them as they used to...



...because everyone wants to talk about whatever is new.  I love going back to old pages and finding older things.  I have done that quite a bit with iems and buds.


----------



## Slater (Aug 24, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> ...because everyone wants to talk about whatever is new.  I love going back to old pages and finding older things.  I have done that quite a bit with iems and buds.



Like these JVC surround sound headphone from 1977?




It's the next best thing to being there live in concert!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Like these JVC surround sound headphone from 1977?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the next best thing to being there live in concert!



Fake news... I don't see them in your list!


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Like these JVC surround sound headphone from 1977?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the next best thing to being there live in concert!



I remember that several friends of mine had _Quadrophonic_ audio systems, back in the late 1970s, including 4-channel headphones (with dual 1/4" plugs).
Their receivers had a Joystick on the front, to use instead of a Balance knob.
The source was vinyl albums.


----------



## durwood

Been meaning to post this, for what it is worth I measured my  E-mi (Joyplus) C631 when I had them. They were too midbass heavy for me, and the upper treble (10khx spike) was a bit too bright for my liking.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> I remember that several friends of mine had _Quadrophonic_ audio systems, back in the late 1970s, including 4-channel headphones (with dual 1/4" plugs).
> Their receivers had a Joystick on the front, to use instead of a Balance knob.
> The source was vinyl albums.



When I was growing up, I heard 1 quadraphonic setup, with the proper records. I was blown away, because I had heard nothing like it before!


----------



## Slater (Aug 24, 2018)

durwood said:


> Been meaning to post this, for what it is worth I measured my  E-mi (Joyplus) C631 when I had them. They were too midbass heavy for me, and the upper treble (10khx spike) was a bit too bright for my liking.



Sorry you didn’t like them. I sure love em! 

If you don’t like the treble of the C630/CI-880, you won’t like the C631. It’s definitely bright, but nowhere near as spikey as the stock ZS5 v2 or ZS6. And the C631 definitely doesn’t have the sibilance either.


----------



## durwood

Yeah I remember taking c630 off my radar a while back after reading some reviews and seeing some measurements. I will say with that peak it was not sibilant like the KZ ones you mention. Those 2 models are not something I reach for ever.


----------



## weedophile (Aug 24, 2018)

danimoca said:


> Those seem quite interesting. I'm a bit surprised people don't talk about them as they used to...


Like @mbwilson111 mentioned, tennmak's IEMs were pretty well regarded when i joined headfi close to 2 years ago and during the 11.11 sale i got them (becoz it was cheaper and looked uber cool compared to the dulcimer and also the piano) with a few other KZs and earbuds.

That kickstarted this freefall into the endless pithole. Nevertheless, i should say it is an enjoyable fall xD cant see the end too xD


----------



## Renekton (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi,

Anything newer at the same price (~$30) that fits the Somic V4 Dual Drivers destricption: "superb instruments separation.''?


----------



## toddy0191

Renekton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anything newer at the same price (~$30) that fits the Somic V4 Dual Drivers destricption: "superb instruments separation.''?



If you can stretch a little bit more (They're about $45 at the moment), the Brainwavz B100 have great separation and imaging, especially for a single BA. Dug them out last night and forgot how good they were.

Listening to them now and out of all my iems they are up near the top for separation.  Separation is a strong point of the KZ ZS10 too.


----------



## Sebilion

Hello guys, so I need your wise advice. I saved £100 for the aliexpress sale. I am definitely getting the kz as10, but besides that I am torn between quite a few iems and don't know which ones to get. I want something similar sounding to whizzer a15 or kz zs10. Warm enough with a good kick, but not too much bass, with enough charity and good soundstage(yes I know, I ask for too much ). I am between tennmark trio 3, magaosi k3 pro, EN900 and tin audio t2. Now I can only buy 3 of them (including the kz as10). Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zazaboy

@Sebilion Isnt whizzer a15 pro neutral? Or do they have good bass like  bassheavy iem? Do they have good soundstage?


----------



## zazaboy

@SSandDigital which seller did you buy it from your trn v80?


----------



## Sebilion

zazaboy said:


> @Sebilion Isnt whizzer a15 pro neutral? Or do they have good bass like  bassheavy iem? Do they have good soundstage?


To be honest the whizzer a15 was one of my favourite iem, they do have an emphasis on the bass side, but it doesn't bleed and the sound is music to my ears. The only problem I had with them was build quality, I had them for a month and then they broke, the left earpiece just opened up, I  tried to glue them but it didn't work. So I want something similar.


----------



## paddyberger

Sebilion said:


> Hello guys, so I need your wise advice. I saved £100 for the aliexpress sale. I am definitely getting the kz as10, but besides that I am torn between quite a few iems and don't know which ones to get. I want something similar sounding to whizzer a15 or kz zs10. Warm enough with a good kick, but not too much bass, with enough charity and good soundstage(yes I know, I ask for too much ). I am between tennmark trio 3, magaosi k3 pro, EN900 and tin audio t2. Now I can only buy 3 of them (including the kz as10). Any help will be greatly appreciated!




When is the sale? I too will likely pick up the AS10. Are there any other earphones that are worth picking up at the same time?


----------



## Slater (Aug 25, 2018)

paddyberger said:


> When is the sale? I too will likely pick up the AS10. Are there any other earphones that are worth picking up at the same time?



Sure, there’s lots and lots that are worth picking up at the same time.

Which ones will depend on what kind of sound signature you like, what your budget is, what features you need to have (removable cable or only IEMs worn down for example), if you have specific fit issues (such as really small ears), what you’re going to use them for (sweaty workouts, etc), what IEMs you already own (so people don’t suggest the same ones), what source you use (phone vs DAP vs with an amp), if isolation is important (for work or public transport), etc.

It would be like me asking “_what food should I eat for dinner tonight?_” I could literally get 1,000 different answers, ranging from Vietnamese grilled dog meat kabobs, to a 8oz double chili cheeseburger with potato wedges, to kake udon noodles with a seaweed salad on the side. I need to be more specific. “_I’m in Italy on holiday and I want some good pasta. I’m a vegetarian, and I’m also allergic to onions. What dishes do you recommend I get for dinner tonight?_”

See the difference in the questions?


----------



## paddyberger

Slater said:


> Sure, there’s lots and lots that are worth picking up at the same time.
> 
> Which ones will depend on what kind of sound signature you like, what your budget is, what features you need to have (removable cable or only IEMs worn down for example), if you have specific fit issues (such as really small ears), what you’re going to use them for (sweaty workouts, etc), what IEMs you already own (so people don’t suggest the same ones), what source you use (phone vs DAP vs with an amp), if isolation is important (for work or public transport), etc.
> 
> ...



I think I could have helped you out a bit, fair point.

I currently have RHA T20, RHA MA750 and Artiste DC 1 which I picked up recently which I like. I also have Anker Flow Bluetooth for listening to the radio in bed.

I have also got the IT01 on order and the MEE audio Bluetooth cable as I’d like a wireless setup to tide me over until a killer pair come along. I definitely prefer IEM over headphones and am equally happy over ear and hanging down.

I mostly listen to and from work 2.5 hours a day and like indie and guitar based music such as Radiohead, Lemonheads, Neil Young and a lot of acoustic bands. I use an iPhone X for the majority of my listening.

I’m not a bass head and I (think!) i like a more balanced sound in the main.

Where I’m at at the moment is that I’m new to the forum and happy to try a few different sets and looking to learn. 

Happy to spend £200 or so but can be flexible. Let me know if there is anything else I can answer. Cheers.


----------



## acygni

eggnogg said:


> AS10 dismantled
> https://twitter.com/namanamaken77
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more



So the pcb is fake and it's just a bunch of ba stuck in glue?


----------



## Slater (Aug 26, 2018)

acygni said:


> So the pcb is fake and it's just a bunch of ba stuck in glue?



What on earth are you talking about?

There's no fake anything. The PCB is as real as it gets, and is where all of the wiring attaches as well as the crossover components are located.

And the BAs are all neatly inserted into a custom made plastic housing, that carefully separates each driver and routes/blends the sounds of each. It's used instead of the small vinyl tubing that other manufacturers commonly use, and is more compact.

It's actually quite impressive.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 25, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Read some good words about these, its a 3 dynamics drivers IEM, supposedly very bassy but very easy to EQ to achieve any soundsignature we wish.....
> the just one other 3DD drivers IEM, but this one look more comfortable. Anybody already give it a try??? Not sure about how the drivers are placed tough....
> 
> 
> ...


i have it and purchased two more pairs, they are very rare L shaped sound signature, think of the old M Audio Studiophile Q40,  here is my EQ for them


----------



## Ders Olmaz

I dont know anyone interested but 1more triple driver come 57 on this link with preorder. they have 20 usd coupon ön homepage with usw only this product. I think it is a good seal.

http://s.aliexpress.com/I7Rfi6NF?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## Sebilion

Slater said:


> Sure, there’s lots and lots that are worth picking up at the same time.
> 
> Which ones will depend on what kind of sound signature you like, what your budget is, what features you need to have (removable cable or only IEMs worn down for example), if you have specific fit issues (such as really small ears), what you’re going to use them for (sweaty workouts, etc), what IEMs you already own (so people don’t suggest the same ones), what source you use (phone vs DAP vs with an amp), if isolation is important (for work or public transport), etc.
> 
> ...


 I have the kz zs6, kz zs10, whizzer a15, lz a4 and some uiisii t8s. I usually use either my lg v30 or my samsung galaxy s9 plus. I love the sound signature of the whizzer a15 but built quality is very bad. I want something slightly on the warm side, but not overshadowing everything else. I am considering magaosi k3 pro or t2. I am definitely getting the kz as10 through. Anything else that might be north within a £50 budget?


----------



## Slater

Sebilion said:


> I have the kz zs6, kz zs10, whizzer a15, lz a4 and some uiisii t8s. I usually use either my lg v30 or my samsung galaxy s9 plus. I love the sound signature of the whizzer a15 but built quality is very bad. I want something slightly on the warm side, but not overshadowing everything else. I am considering magaosi k3 pro or t2. I am definitely getting the kz as10 through. Anything else that might be north within a £50 budget?



I have the magaosi k3 pro and the t2. Both are great. The K3 Pro has a few filters you can tune the sound with. It's a little more v shaped than the T2 (which is more flat and neutral).

I don't have any experience with the AS10 though.


----------



## paulindss

Having a hard time wheater i go with as10 + z5000 or only Fiio fh1, or only macaw gt600s.


----------



## crezo

Slater said:


> What on earth are you talking about?
> 
> There's no fake anything. The PCB is as real as it goes, and is where all of the wiring attaches as well as the crossover components are located. And the BAs are all inserted into a custom made plastic housing, that carefully separates each driver and routes/blends the sounds of each. It's used instead of the small vinyl tubing that other manufacturers commonly use, and is more compact.
> 
> It's actually quite impressive.


Yep I have to say I'm really impressed by the internal design of these. I'm hoping they do a version with the same internals into a nice metal case as I'm not a fan of the cheap looking and feeling plastic cases like that.


----------



## Sebilion

crezo said:


> Yep I have to say I'm really impressed by the internal design of these. I'm hoping they do a version with the same internals into a nice metal case as I'm not a fan of the cheap looking and feeling plastic cases like that.


Hopefully, the kz BA10's might be the answer to that, if they have the same internal layout, we can only wait and see


----------



## DBaldock9

paulindss said:


> Having a hard time wheater i go with as10 + z5000 or only Fiio fh1, or only macaw gt600s.



I've just spent the night listening to my ZhiYin Z5000, connected to my LG V30 (rooted, w/LineageOS), playing FLAC file of my CDs with UAPP (Quad DAC enabled).
The Sub-Bass is impressive, without being overwhelming.
The Mid-Range very nice, but a little bit recessed.
The Treble is clear & detailed.

Note: They do have an issue with driver flex (crackling sound), while being inserted in your ears, but are OK after that.


----------



## crezo

Sebilion said:


> Hopefully, the kz BA10's might be the answer to that, if they have the same internal layout, we can only wait and see


Hmm interesting info thanks! I've not been following releases or the market for a few years but I'm back in the game again now and seems the budget range has jumped up quite a few levels. Quite a lot to catch up on and try!


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 26, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Having a hard time wheater i go with as10 + z5000 or only Fiio fh1, or only macaw gt600s.


When you TRN V80 arrive please review and compare to your ZS10 or if you also buy the AS10, I'm pondering whether to return the TRN for the AS10.


----------



## paulindss

SSandDigital said:


> When you TRN V80 arrive please review and compare to your ZS10 or if you also buy the AS10, I'm pondering whether to return the TRN for the AS10.


 
I will be very happy to do it, but it can take up to two months untill i have both in hands.


----------



## groucho69

acygni said:


> So the pcb is fake and it's just a bunch of ba stuck in glue?



Troll elsewhere.


----------



## acygni

groucho69 said:


> Troll elsewhere.



Surprised how many ppl got offended by that. It was just a joke.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Sebilion said:


> Hopefully, the kz BA10's might be the answer to that, if they have the same internal layout, we can only wait and see


The design looks really uncomfortable


----------



## Slater

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> The design looks really uncomfortable



Since it's not out yet, no one knows for sure. It could be really comfortable. This isn't exactly KZ's 1st rodeo.


----------



## groucho69

acygni said:


> Surprised how many ppl got offended by that. It was just a joke.



Maybe not as funny as you thought.


----------



## basshead11

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Read some good words about these, its a 3 dynamics drivers IEM, supposedly very bassy but very easy to EQ to achieve any soundsignature we wish.....
> the just one other 3DD drivers IEM, but this one look more comfortable. Anybody already give it a try??? Not sure about how the drivers are placed tough....
> 
> 
> ...



i have it. excelent iem. im am agree with audiobudget review. ill add very sersatile but lack of brightness, treble detail, maybe a little shy soundstage too


----------



## niron

Got the TRN V80 on Aliexpress for $25. Hope they will justify the hype.


----------



## weedophile (Aug 27, 2018)

Telling myself not to buy anything this sale but the audbos P4 is making me itch... And there isnt much info except one review.

Though it isnt very exp after all the coupons, it cost north of twice as much than the most exp earphone i've paid for.

Edit: Saw a few other japanese reviews, seem like its not that good after all xD


----------



## crezo

Well after just selling my Campfire Comets today, that worked out as perfect timing for the AliExpress sale  TRN V80s and some KZ ZS6 s on their way!


----------



## SSandDigital

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> The design looks really uncomfortable



I hope not, I'm passing on AS10 and waiting on the BA10.  I thought V80 looked uncomfortable, but it's more comfy than SE215 or HEM6 were, for my ears at least.


----------



## Zlivan

weedophile said:


> Telling myself not to buy anything this sale but the audbos P4 is making me itch... And there isnt much info except one review.
> 
> Though it isnt very exp after all the coupons, it cost north of twice as much than the most exp earphone i've paid for.


Same here  At around 70 euros, and if what is said in that one review is true, it really should be a very good value. That sound signature would be close to perfect for me.
Well, as always, there's only one way to find out


----------



## weedophile (Aug 27, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> Same here  At around 70 euros, and if what is said in that one review is true, it really should be a very good value. That sound signature would be close to perfect for me.
> Well, as always, there's only one way to find out


Man, imma skip that. There's mixed reviews so spending ard 100+ (local $) on that sound insane lol. Probably going for the banned IEM (have 2 of their products and both are real good) and the TRN V80. I can use the shop's express coupons when purchased together so that's a plus xD

Dunno what's with the whole 2BA + 2DD wave. But like u said, only one way to find out


----------



## Zlivan

I'm a bit unsure about japanese reviews and their sound preference in general. Difficult to understand, some say bass is weak (typical comment for a neutral signature), some say bass is a strong point, but yes, they seem to not like them. Way too little info to make a rational decision.

I was kinda hoping for something that is not as v-shaped as most of the current chinese best-sellers.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 27, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Man, imma skip that. There's mixed reviews so spending ard 100+ (local $) on that sound insane lol. Probably going for the banned IEM (have 2 of their products and both are real good) and the TRN V80. I can use the shop's express coupons when purchased together so that's a plus xD
> 
> Dunno what's with the whole 2BA + 2DD wave. But like u said, only one way to find out



For TRN V80 read a review that I agree w/ TRN V80 has difficulty with congested music.  Music that has clear separation, it excels with.  For example, Two Steps From Hell - Invincible album, yeah it struggles, struggles hard, congested crowded.  Comparatively, does well w/ E.S Posthumus Makara, which has far clearer separation, even within strings/brass.  With something like Bella Sonus Enamoured, eats it up for detail/separation.  

I'm thinking 5 driver might be the way.
DD 60-500
DD 500-2K
BA 2K-4K
BA 4K-10K
BA 10K-20K


----------



## aaDee

Does anyone have v80 and tfz king both to compare?


----------



## weedophile

SSandDigital said:


> For TRN V80 read a review that I agree w/ TRN V80 has difficulty with congested music.  Music that has clear separation, it excels with.  For example, Two Steps From Hell - Invincible album, yeah it struggles, struggles hard, congested crowded.  Comparatively, does well w/ E.S Posthumus Makara, which has far clearer separation, even within strings/brass.  With something like Bella Sonus Enamoured, eats it up for detail/separation.
> 
> I'm thinking 5 driver might be the way.
> DD 60-500
> ...


I might have missed the discussion, is there a 5 driver coming out from TRN? Only know the BQEYZ or whatever the name is lol


----------



## Wiljen

I've been tempted by the NiceHCK DT300  something about it that I like the look of but very little I can find written on them either.


----------



## Wiljen

aaDee said:


> Does anyone have v80 and tfz king both to compare?



I do, in that I have the Exclusive and King Pro and the TRN80.   The first two will stay in my collection, the TRN80 I'll give to somebody who likes a bit more of a treble cannon than I do.   In all fairness they are nowhere near each other in price bracket, so why the compare?


----------



## davidcotton

Wiljen said:


> I've been tempted by the NiceHCK DT300  something about it that I like the look of but very little I can find written on them either.



Caused a bit of a stir over on the discovery thread.  Hungrypanda quite liked them, whilst someone else didn't to the point whether he wondered his were faulty or not tuned.  The successor is out now anyway in the 500 if that's any help!


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> I've been tempted by the NiceHCK DT300  something about it that I like the look of but very little I can find written on them either.



I have the DT300.  Good price right now during the sale .  It is one of my best ones. First it belonged to @HungryPanda .  He gave it to me when he got the DT500...same shell, 5BA per side instead of 3.


----------



## HungryPanda

Wiljen said:


> I've been tempted by the NiceHCK DT300  something about it that I like the look of but very little I can find written on them either.


 I really like the DT300 but gave it to my wife once I got the DT500 as it just sounded fuller and wider. To be honest I would recommend both as the fit really well and sound good. The other person that didn't like them made me think they prefer a deeper V shape


----------



## mbwilson111

@crabdog , @thejoker13 , and @Lurk650

I now have the Toneking Nine Tail on the way.  Ordered this morning and already shipped!  Looking forward to them

Nice discount during the aliexpress sale puts them within the price range of this thread.


----------



## aaDee (Aug 27, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I do, in that I have the Exclusive and King Pro and the TRN80.   The first two will stay in my collection, the TRN80 I'll give to somebody who likes a bit more of a treble cannon than I do.   In all fairness they are nowhere near each other in price bracket, so why the compare?


People are comparing them to $100 club. Thought I should not miss the sale. Anyway thanks for saving my bucks buddy. I'm happy with my KING.


----------



## crabdog

mbwilson111 said:


> @crabdog , @thejoker13 , and @Lurk650
> 
> I now have the Toneking Nine Tail on the way.  Ordered this morning and already shipped!  Looking forward to them
> 
> Nice discount during the aliexpress sale puts them within the price range of this thread.


Fingers crossed! I'm sure as long as you can get a good fit you will love the sound.


----------



## HungryPanda

crabdog said:


> Fingers crossed! I'm sure as long as you can get a good fit you will love the sound.


 If you cannot get a good fit I will always be there


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> If you cannot get a good fit I will always be there



You wish!!!


----------



## harry501501

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0789BXW81/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For all you eagle eyed head fi'ers can anyone tell me if they know the real name to these little beauties. Chances are you all know and I'm just late to the party lol.

Soooo I saw them on Amazon UK and thought they looked interesting. A BA+DD for £10... branded Horsky. Only £10 so nothing to lose (well, the £10 obv). Got them yesterday afternoon. First listen was well, *terrible*... what else was i expecting of a £10 no name hybrid... silly billy i am. VERY bright, tinny and thin. BUT the little bass it had seemed to be quite quick and actually accurate. So I pushed the tip right over til the nozzle reached the top similar to many other earphones, so as speaker was closer. WOW... different animal. 

Bass is awesome... instantly enjoyable, nice rumble when in the mix. Good depth. Whole signature has changed... now pretty smooth. These are very capable. I then tried the tips that came with the Artiste DC1 which i find perfect for my ear shape. . Mids *slightly* recessed but the bass has helped thicken out their original thinner body, extended treble that just misses being bright. Slightly V shaped but with very good treble detail giving it a crisp attack. like a lot of V shaped earphones i have they have a bloody great soundstage. 90s dance and 80 keyboard music is pure fun. They have great micro detail coming thru, especially at the far ends of the soundstage where little notes and sounds are coming thru.

I'm trying not to hype them up too much as I have a habit of doing on occasion but these are special little things.

I put on my HD copy of Phantom of the Opera 25th Ann and at the intermission when the audience applauds the band, I'm surrounded I'm totally surrounded in all directions by the claps. then the band starts and wow... width a plenty

Build - Tiny and plastic but super comfy. Similar size and fit, including comfort as the Brainwavz B200.

It's amazing that earphones are coming from all directions these days of great value, no matter the price you can find something special. the QS1 which I've enjoyed recently which are also £10 don't get close. I dare say nothing I've had at this price point does. As i type I keep going back to them with different genres as I keep looking for a weakness so as to reign this review back... but i can't!!!

BTW, these give me the same good feeling the ARTISTE DC1 gives me. They may actually be a little similar, I'll need to compare tomorrow.

An unassuming little BA+DD at £10... just change the HORRIBLE choice of tips they provided (or pull it back... but try different tips til you too hear what i'm hearing. Such a silly move could make a lot of buyers make a quick decision that they sound awful as i nearly did. hopefully someone in the Uk with a tenner to burn can give these a shot and tell me if I'm crazy lol. I think I've got a decent enough ear by now, just like the rest of you when i can hear something special.

If it's something that's already been reviewed here then all of you should be ashamed for not telling me about it


----------



## Slater (Aug 27, 2018)

Ah, the joys of trying to understand translated ChiFi IEM reviews:

"_Multiple cable from rephrase bonnie hifi considerably good looks and is accented by sound beep easy fatigue cold this feel. beep shimmery crotch high brim visor sound like to weight but recommended sound like or local hissing attributes for the dislike contact vw shine._"​
I haven't decided if I'm going to buy it based on this review or not. I already have quite a few IEMs with *beep shimmery crotch high brim visor* sound_._ Although I do like _*contact vw shine*_, so maybe they will be worth it after all.


----------



## thejoker13

mbwilson111 said:


> @crabdog , @thejoker13 , and @Lurk650
> 
> I now have the Toneking Nine Tail on the way.  Ordered this morning and already shipped!  Looking forward to them
> 
> Nice discount during the aliexpress sale puts them within the price range of this thread.


Congrats on your purchase! I hope you love them! They take a little bit of tender loving care to figure out the right fit, but are comfortable and easy to fit very quickly after getting the hang of it. Please share your impressions of them whenever you feek comfortable.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Ah, the joys of trying to understand translated IEM reviews:
> 
> "_Multiple cable from rephrase bonnie hifi considerably good looks and is accented by sound beep easy fatigue cold this feel. beep shimmery crotch high brim visor sound like to weight but recommended sound like or local hissing attributes for the dislike contact vw shine._"​
> I haven't decided if I'm going to buy it based on this review or not. I already have quite a few IEMs with *beep shimmery crotch high brim visor* sound_._ Although I do like _*contact vw shine*_, so maybe they will be worth it after all.



crotch high? definitely a pass.. not too good Y-axis soundstage


----------



## Emelya (Aug 28, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0789BXW81/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> For all you eagle eyed head fi'ers can anyone tell me if they know the real name to these little beauties. Chances are you all know and I'm just late to the party lol.


Horsky from your link = Zodic ET1101 (plastic), Zodic ET1102 (wood). They are absolutely different both in design and sound. Which one did you buy and describe?









And their top model, the 2201, is the same as BGVP Sidy DM5


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Ah, the joys of trying to understand translated ChiFi IEM reviews:
> 
> "_Multiple cable from rephrase bonnie hifi considerably good looks and is accented by sound beep easy fatigue cold this feel. beep shimmery crotch high brim visor sound like to weight but recommended sound like or local hissing attributes for the dislike contact vw shine._"​
> I haven't decided if I'm going to buy it based on this review or not. I already have quite a few IEMs with *beep shimmery crotch high brim visor* sound_._ Although I do like _*contact vw shine*_, so maybe they will be worth it after all.




Lmao is that a review from Aliexpress? I've seen so many translated reviews on there that literally make zero sense, but this one broke the record


----------



## NeonHD

At last, I finally decided to order the _"Cutie 2"_ after reading many positive comments about them. It's a fun sound signature it seems, and would definitely prefer some fun after having such a boring experience with the Tin Audio T2.


----------



## tripside

thejoker13 said:


> Congrats on your purchase! I hope you love them! They take a little bit of tender loving care to figure out the right fit, but are comfortable and easy to fit very quickly after getting the hang of it. Please share your impressions of them whenever you feek comfortable.



Price differences aside, just based on how they sound, how do the Ninetails compare to T4?


----------



## audionab

NeonHD said:


> At last, I finally decided to order the _"Cutie 2"_ after reading many positive comments about them. It's a fun sound signature it seems, and would definitely prefer some fun after having such a boring experience with the Tin Audio T2.


Cutie 2 
LoL XD


----------



## Ders Olmaz (Aug 28, 2018)

@harry501501 Can you show a picture of item. reviews says sth different.


----------



## slowpickr

chinmie said:


> crotch high? definitely a pass.. not too good Y-axis soundstage


Actually, they missed a comma. So it should be interpred as a "beep shimmery crotch" LOL


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Lmao is that a review from Aliexpress? I've seen so many translated reviews on there that literally make zero sense, but this one broke the record



Yeah. I was looking at picking up an IEM during the sale, when I stumbled upon that gem of a review!


----------



## kwest12

Does anyone have a recommendation a set of Bluetooth IEMs that will provide the in-eat staying power of the MPOW Cheetahs, but also will be *legitimately* sweat proof? So far I've had 3 pairs of Cheetahs fail, and although the company is great about replacing them because they're within warranty, obviously they're just not sweat proof the way a pair of running headphones should be for someone who swears a good amount.

Here's the catch though, I'm looking for headphones under $50, because otherwise I'll just keep replacing my Cheetahs with the warranty.

Does anyone have anything else I should look at that actually creates inward pressure to keep the monitors snuggly in the ear while running?


----------



## Danfish98

Emelya said:


> Horsky from your link = Zodic ET1101 (plastic), Zodic ET1102 (wood). They are absolutely different both in design and sound. Which one did you buy and describe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that first graph made my ears start bleeding.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the EM-023 is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/phb-em-023-in-ear-metal-earphone.23252/reviews#review-20809


----------



## Emelya

Danfish98 said:


> Looking at that first graph made my ears start bleeding.


The 1st graph refers to the ET1101 model. I took it from the review. The author of the review said that the bass quantity in the ET1101 was low. He also said that all measurements were made by professionals and mentioned some equipment.


----------



## danimoca

I've noticed a trend recently... Why are so many IEM's being released with too sharp highs or aggressive midranges? Do people actually enjoy those type of sounds or are there so many folks who are already experiencing hearing problems?

I'm on a trip to find a good, neutral or warm sounding sub-20$-ish IEM and just can't find anything...


----------



## Slater

danimoca said:


> I've noticed a trend recently... Why are so many IEM's being released with too sharp highs or aggressive midranges? Do people actually enjoy those type of sounds or are there so many folks who are already experiencing hearing problems?
> 
> I'm on a trip to find a good, neutral or warm sounding sub-20$-ish IEM and just can't find anything...



Nothing new. Beyerdynamic (and others) have been doing it for decades!


----------



## Emelya

danimoca said:


> I'm on a trip to find a good, neutral or warm sounding sub-20$-ish IEM and just can't find anything...


What about the Auglamour F200?


----------



## danimoca

Emelya said:


> What about the Auglamour F200?



Those are one of my next purchases. I hope they're as "smooth" as people say.

BTW, my purchases for the sale:


----------



## Qualcheduno

So, I've got the $5 discount coupon for $25+ orders on Aliexpress. Now should I buy a single ~$30 iem like the T2 or should I buy two sub $10 earphones (I was thinking about ED9+emx500) plus some foams and tips?


----------



## chinmie

Qualcheduno said:


> So, I've got the $5 discount coupon for $25+ orders on Aliexpress. Now should I buy a single ~$30 iem like the T2 or should I buy two sub $10 earphones (I was thinking about ED9+emx500) plus some foams and tips?



if i were you, i would go with the emx500 and ed9. it's a more versatile option as you cover multiple uses situations (iem and earbuds form factor), and larger range of music genre too.


----------



## sodesuka

danimoca said:


> I've noticed a trend recently... Why are so many IEM's being released with too sharp highs or aggressive midranges? Do people actually enjoy those type of sounds or are there so many folks who are already experiencing hearing problems?
> 
> I'm on a trip to find a good, neutral or warm sounding sub-20$-ish IEM and just can't find anything...


It's not just recently imo, pretty much all IEMs I've tried, especially those from China and Japan, almost always have exaggerated upper mid-highs at varying degrees which apparently people find to be detailed and/or clear while personally I think it's just unnatural. Is why I found this little single BA IEM such a nice surprise. Probably one of my favorite IEM regardless of price for now.


----------



## mbwilson111

sodesuka said:


> It's not just recently imo, pretty much all IEMs I've tried, especially those from China and Japan, almost always have exaggerated upper mid-highs at varying degrees which apparently people find to be detailed and/or clear while personally I think it's just unnatural. Is why I found this little single BA IEM such a nice surprise. Probably one of my favorite IEM regardless of price for now.



You have me interested in these, but I don't know where I could buy them or how much they would cost for me.  I cannot find them on aliexpress.  I found an expired ebay listing that was around $70 which is expensive to me...especially since I just ordered the Nine Tail.  I have been interested in trying a single BA iem.  I like the look of the Unicorn.


----------



## sodesuka

mbwilson111 said:


> You have me interested in these, but I don't know where I could buy them or how much they would cost for me.  I cannot find them on aliexpress.  I found an expired ebay listing that was around $70 which is expensive to me...especially since I just ordered the Nine Tail.  I have been interested in trying a single BA iem.  I like the look of the Unicorn.


Yeah, you've got to buy one through taobao agent (using bhiner myself, hassle free experiences though their fees could be better). I think the price is fair for what you get but their sound sig is definitely not for everyone, especially those who are used to sound sig that immediately jump on you, it usually takes me a bit to get acclimatized to the sound but after that it's just smooth sailing. Actually kinda similar to my experience with Flare units.


----------



## mbwilson111

sodesuka said:


> Yeah, you've got to buy one through taobao agent (using bhiner myself, hassle free experiences though their fees could be better). I think the price is fair for what you get but their sound sig is definitely not for everyone, especially those who are used to sound sig that immediately jump on you, it usually takes me a bit to get acclimatized to the sound but after that it's just smooth sailing. Actually kinda similar to my experience with Flare units.



I have no way really to get these and I can't figure out how much they cost on taobao or how to use it.


----------



## sodesuka

Well, I personally bought them through here https://www.bhiner.com/taobao-agent/561404246164 though again, there's probably other buying agents with better prices if you look around... Or maybe wait for international sellers to stock it (no clue if they're gonna do it though)


----------



## mbwilson111

sodesuka said:


> Well, I personally bought them through here https://www.bhiner.com/taobao-agent/561404246164 though again, there's probably other buying agents with better prices if you look around... Or maybe wait for international sellers to stock it (no clue if they're gonna do it though)



Ah so that one is in English and I can actually see the price. Is this similar to how aliexpress has different sellers?  It seems that they take paypal... is that correct?


----------



## sodesuka

mbwilson111 said:


> Ah so that one is in English and I can actually see the price. Is this similar to how aliexpress has different sellers?  It seems that they take paypal... is that correct?


This one is an agent, they're gonna buy the item you want from the seller on taobao addressed to their office first, pack them up and ship them to your address for a fee. Some aliexpress sellers probably operate in similar manners though some stock their items. Yes, they accept paypal, note that there will be two payments, first one for the item + local shipping fee (usually $2 at most) + agent fee, the second one for international shipping.


----------



## kwest12

kwest12 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation a set of Bluetooth IEMs that will provide the in-eat staying power of the MPOW Cheetahs, but also will be *legitimately* sweat proof? So far I've had 3 pairs of Cheetahs fail, and although the company is great about replacing them because they're within warranty, obviously they're just not sweat proof the way a pair of running headphones should be for someone who swears a good amount.
> 
> Here's the catch though, I'm looking for headphones under $50, because otherwise I'll just keep replacing my Cheetahs with the warranty.
> 
> Does anyone have anything else I should look at that actually creates inward pressure to keep the monitors snuggly in the ear while running?



Bump


----------



## spong_miester

Need some advice guys... The cable on my beloved T2's has broken and needing a replacement, any suggestions and will any of the MMCX cables from NiceHCK fit?


----------



## Slater

spong_miester said:


> Need some advice guys... The cable on my beloved T2's has broken and needing a replacement, any suggestions and will any of the MMCX cables from NiceHCK fit?



KZ sells some upgrade cables with MMCX connectors. I’ve had good luck with them.

If you’re going to buy one of the upgrade cables that are $15-$20something, you may as well get another set of Tin Audio T2 as they’re on sale for $30. Then you’d have the cable and a 2nd set of earphones.


----------



## phthora

spong_miester said:


> Need some advice guys... The cable on my beloved T2's has broken and needing a replacement, any suggestions and will any of the MMCX cables from NiceHCK fit?



There are a bunch of options. I bought several this morning, but unfortunately, I cannot say which. However, the selection on AE is virtually endless and you can find cables from KZ or TRN for under 10 dollars. AFAIK, any MMCX will fit.


----------



## TLDRonin

So tin audio changed the cables on the T2s? I remember months ago people were praising the cables


----------



## Rodrigo (Aug 29, 2018)

Best iem for 60 dollars? realistic bass concetrated in midbass, medium close to neutral, slightly advanced treble.


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> So tin audio changed the cables on the T2s? I remember months ago people were praising the cables



Yes, they had a different cable in the earlier version. People had problems so they came out with a better cable.

All of the T2 bought since the 11.11 2017 sale (and afterwards) has the new cable version.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the micro driver DEAT Hifi Small. Are hybrids the only viable option these days?
https://primeaudio.org/deat-hifi-small-review/


----------



## GrassFed

For Betron BS10 fans or people who like dynamics, get the Omars A3 on Amazon if you can http://a.co/d/fQteWEO, you won't regret it. Huge sound and clarity. Very sweet. They're a bit big, but not uncomfortable.


----------



## AudioObsession

crabdog said:


> My review of the micro driver DEAT Hifi Small. Are hybrids the only viable option these days?
> https://primeaudio.org/deat-hifi-small-review/


Cool review!
I just picked up a set from Penon....I'll post impressions when they arrive. 
Do you think these will be good for side-sleeping? (the main reason I bought them)
Also, how do they compare to the Tin Audio T2?

Thanks!


----------



## crabdog

AudioObsession said:


> Cool review!
> I just picked up a set from Penon....I'll post impressions when they arrive.
> Do you think these will be good for side-sleeping? (the main reason I bought them)
> Also, how do they compare to the Tin Audio T2?
> ...


Nice, I hope you like it! They should be good for sleeping; they're really tiny. Compared to the T2 it has a warmer signature and more mid-bass. It's not as detailed as the T2 but is very musical and non-fatiguing. Looking forward to your impressions once you get it.


----------



## kwest12

Anyone able to help, please? 



kwest12 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation a set of Bluetooth IEMs that will provide the in-eat staying power of the MPOW Cheetahs, but also will be *legitimately* sweat proof? So far I've had 3 pairs of Cheetahs fail, and although the company is great about replacing them because they're within warranty, obviously they're just not sweat proof the way a pair of running headphones should be for someone who swears a good amount.
> 
> Here's the catch though, I'm looking for headphones under $50, because otherwise I'll just keep replacing my Cheetahs with the warranty.
> 
> Does anyone have anything else I should look at that actually creates inward pressure to keep the monitors snuggly in the ear while running?


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## ssnjrthgr8 (Aug 30, 2018)

Is the audbos p4 a good deal for $100? Anybody own these in this thread? Can't decide b/w these and the hisenior b5+


----------



## phthora

The B5+ is worth $100, for sure. Very impressive unit. I would _not _recommend it _without _upgrading to a better cable though. The included one is garbage.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

phthora said:


> The B5+ is worth $100, for sure. Very impressive unit. I would _not _recommend it _without _upgrading to a better cable though. The included one is garbage.


I am leaning towards the P4, but how is the bass on B5+?


----------



## FastAndClean

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> I am leaning towards the P4, but how is the bass on B5+?


roll of in the sub bass with mid and upper bass bump


----------



## phthora

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> I am leaning towards the P4, but how is the bass on B5+?



Bass is nice and full, with a bit more emphasis on mid-bass than on sub-bass. But, with the right set of tips, they hit hard. The one real detriment to the B5+ is that the sound is weirdly tip dependent, more so than anything else I've heard and I'm very into rolling tips. That means the earphone can be a lot of work to get just right, but when it's finally locked in they sound great.


----------



## FastAndClean

mids are their strong point, lush and full, also the treble is very clean and gentle


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 30, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> For Betron BS10 fans or people who like dynamics, get the Omars A3 on Amazon if you can http://a.co/d/fQteWEO, you won't regret it. Huge sound and clarity. Very sweet. They're a bit big, but not uncomfortable.



I bought my Omars A3 exactly a year ago on a lightning deal. I never said anything at the time because I really did not know if I should trust my impressings being quite new to iems.   That is also around the same time that I fell in love with the Uiisii CM5.  I wish I could give proper reviews and impressions like some of you guys do but at least I feel better knowing that I can trust my ears.  Now you have  made me want to get them out for a listen....It was going to be a bud night...

I just had a look on Amazon UK and there is only 1 left... for about 10 pound less than I paid a year ago and I thought it was a good deal then.


----------



## crezo (Aug 30, 2018)

Well I just got the trn v80s though and love damn near everything about them. The treble can be a little harsh on badly produced tracks, but on well made tracks sounds killer.

Blown away by them for the money and the most comfortable IEM I've ever had.

Mine came in a metalic, almost mat blue rather than the mirror blue I've seen in all other pictures, has anyone else had them in this colour as I'm wondering if this is a second gen or something bearing in mind the different finish?


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 30, 2018)

crezo said:


> Well I just got the trn v80s though and love damn near everything about them. The treble can be a little harsh on badly produced tracks, but on well made tracks sounds killer.
> 
> Blown away by them for the money and the most comfortable IEM I've ever had.
> 
> Mine came in a metalic, almost mat blue rather than the mirror blue I've seen in all other pictures, has anyone else had them in this colour as I'm wondering if this is a second gen or something bearing in mind the different finish?


i got the black version today, tomorrow my blue one is coming, they sound killer for sure


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

Am I the only one having issues with Aliexpress on FireFox and Chrome?



crezo said:


> Well I just got the trn v80s though and love damn near everything about them. The treble can be a little harsh on badly produced tracks, but on well made tracks sounds killer.
> 
> Blown away by them for the money and the most comfortable IEM I've ever had.



Did they fix the cable?  The Y Split on my shiny blue is absurdly low.  Its really confusing how someone thought that's where the split should be.  And a cinch would have been nice.


----------



## durwood (Aug 30, 2018)

I have the shiny finish, I saw a post of them in purple/grape color...I know there were a few people that really like purple IEM's. That metallic matte version looks less plasticy, Either way, V80 sill one of my dailys, been bouncing between my pioneer CH5T and V80's for a few weeks now as far as comfort and favorite signature.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156325175874792&set=p.10156325175874792&type=3&theater


----------



## slapo

Darn these Aliexpress sales.
I bought the TRN V80 and ZS AS10 earlier this week, plus a fairly nicely specced Bluetooth transmitter.

I have a thing for small, thin-bodied (casing) in-ears, as I can both sleep with them in and used them under ear muffs at work (loud office).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eli...ne-Portable-Earphone-Earbuds/32870392483.html are my latest purchase.
Really, really comfy.
Sound-wise, laid back, smooth and rich sounding while decently clear, although they could do with more sparkle in the treble. However, I haven't played around with tips yet, because the one that were on them when they arrived are just so darn comfy...


----------



## SSandDigital

BQEYZ KC2 and the BQ3, any impressions?  BQEYZ BQ3 vs BGVP DMG would be a nice comparison.


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> I bought my Omars A3 exactly a year ago on a lightning deal. I never said anything at the time because I really did not know if I should trust my impressings being quite new to iems.   That is also around the same time that I fell in love with the Uiisii CM5.  I wish I could give proper reviews and impressions like some of you guys do but at least I feel better knowing that I can trust my ears.  Now you have  made me want to get them out for a listen....It was going to be a bud night...
> 
> I just had a look on Amazon UK and there is only 1 left... for about 10 pound less than I paid a year ago and I thought it was a good deal then.


The big, warm sound of large dynamic driver at least would be a change from the countless crisp and clear BA/hybrid pairs in your inventory :-D I say they're worth getting out again. This one actually got 2 dynamic drivers - 15mm and 7mm, if the amazon spec can be trusted. Quite an interesting set.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> The big, warm sound of large dynamic driver at least would be a change from the countless crisp and clear BA/hybrid pairs in your inventory :-D I say they're worth getting out again. This one actually got 2 dynamic drivers - 15mm and 7mm, if the amazon spec can be trusted. Quite an interesting set.



Actually I have quite a few that are single or double dynamic...and then there are my buds...


----------



## Slater

SSandDigital said:


> Did they fix the cable?  The Y Split on my shiny blue is absurdly low.  Its really confusing how someone thought that's where the split should be.  *And a cinch would have been nice.*



Rubber bands for braces, or mechanical keyboard o rings.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> I have the shiny finish, I saw a post of them in purple/grape color...I know there were a few people that really like purple IEM's. That metallic matte version looks less plasticy, Either way, V80 sill one of my dailys, been bouncing between my pioneer CH5T and V80's for a few weeks now as far as comfort and favorite signature.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156325175874792&set=p.10156325175874792&type=3&theater



OMG, purple?!? @mbwilson111 is going to have a heart attack!


----------



## harry501501

Emelya said:


> Horsky from your link = Zodic ET1101 (plastic), Zodic ET1102 (wood). They are absolutely different both in design and sound. Which one did you buy and describe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've since bought them both. My review was on the plastic one which I've been listening to for days. It has this certain charm... lovely vocals, silky bass and a unique soundstage. I got the wooden one today and they are equally as fantastic. They compliment each other very well. The wooden one is the one that would be more popular. It's value well outstrips it's £9.99 I paid. Wooden housing does something to vocals that makes them so natural. the bass on the wooden one is very high quality... VERY high. Extremely deep and punchy, and doesn't bleed in to mis. Bright treble that is very detailed. They do come with the same TERRIBLE tips the other one came for. Using the tips from the ARTISTE DC1 on them makes them a totally different sounding IEM, just like the other. I seriously recommend them both. Some people may not take to the plastic one as it's a little bright and thin... but the soundstage is really enjoyable and fun, very open sounding and some songs really take to them... big harmonies, live music. I'm going to do a review of both this weekend... they deserve it. Just so busy right now at work... sigh.


----------



## harry501501

Danfish98 said:


> Looking at that first graph made my ears start bleeding.



Graph don't always tell the tale. 

ET1101 (plastic) - bright but FAR from fatiguing. It helps the soundstage really develop. I'm pretty treble sensitive but the bass and vocals are smooth as silk. As i said, quite a unique sounding IEM. Defo needs a few hours to really take in how good it can sound.

ET1102 (wood) - brighter too but better quality treble and just as open. It's an overall sound with better body than the plastic, which I've got from most if not all wooden IEms I have. If you enjoy bass driven music they'd be a treat for you, but that's not me labelling them in to one genre. It's woofer bass at time but in check. i just listen to some John Williams and Andrew Lloyd Webber and they perform nicely.

They are both £10 IEMs remember. The wooden one is the better quality but I still have a soft spot for the 1101 (plastic). Both are very comfy but i do stress they need the right tips.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> OMG, purple?!? @mbwilson111 is going to have a heart attack!



...still holding out for the purple KZ, but at this point I do not think it will ever exist.  I want a bright translucent purple... like a gem...  amethyst

Like maybe this color...


----------



## SSandDigital

Slater said:


> Rubber bands for braces, or mechanical keyboard o rings.



A fix is easy.  Fact is, even with a fix due to Y split so low, looks and feels stupid still.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

For TRN V80 am I a genius?

Nope.  But works for me.  I removed the silly metal cover.  Use your preferred eartip, shoved small piece of foam from an old earpad inside the tip.  Voila, problem solved.  No possible harm to drivers, treble calmed, no sticky tape or other fuss.

The bigger problem is deciding Toneking T4 of BGVP DMG or something else maybe better in the 100-150.


----------



## Slater

SSandDigital said:


> I removed the silly metal cover.  Use your preferred eartip, shoved small piece of foam from an old earpad inside the tip.  Voila, problem solved.  No possible harm to drivers, treble calmed, no sticky tape or other fuss.



Yup, people have done the same thing to tame the treble on other IEMs.

Here's a similar mod to the ZS6:



Some put foam in the eartip itself (instead of down inside the nozzle).

It all accomplishes the same basic result.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 30, 2018)

Noice.  Did it work for ZS6?  I read ZS6 is notorious for treble.  

If so... Maybe these ChiFi manufacturers should take note and consider this stupidly cheap fix if they are using cheap BAs w/o proper tuning/filtering.


----------



## B9Scrambler

My thoughts on the Geek Wold GK3. Ambitious attempt, but not quite up to snuff imo.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## silverfishla

crezo said:


> Well I just got the trn v80s though and love damn near everything about them. The treble can be a little harsh on badly produced tracks, but on well made tracks sounds killer.
> 
> Blown away by them for the money and the most comfortable IEM I've ever had.
> 
> Mine came in a metalic, almost mat blue rather than the mirror blue I've seen in all other pictures, has anyone else had them in this colour as I'm wondering if this is a second gen or something bearing in mind the different finish?


Mine look like that.  They don’t look like the computer mockups on the ads (all shiny and smooth).  I love them too.  So good for the price.  Highs seem to settle down a bit after a while and bass gets a bit tighter too.  Just very enjoyable!


----------



## Slater

SSandDigital said:


> Noice.  Did it work for ZS6?  I read ZS6 is notorious for treble.
> 
> If so... Maybe these ChiFi manufacturers should take note and consider this stupidly cheap fix if they are using cheap BAs w/o proper tuning/filtering.



Yeah, people have done it with the ZS5, ZS6, and other IEMs.

And yes, some manufacturers do add acoustic foam to the nozzle to dampen treble (or tune frequencies in other ways, depending on the type and density of foam).


----------



## Zerohour88

silverfishla said:


> Mine look like that.  They don’t look like the computer mockups on the ads (all shiny and smooth).  I love them too.  So good for the price.  Highs seem to settle down a bit after a while and bass gets a bit tighter too.  Just very enjoyable!



the latter matte colors are revisions, it seems. The first retail release are all glossy, made them look a bit like kid's toys (tbf, they are toys to us).


----------



## SSandDigital

silverfishla said:


> Mine look like that.  They don’t look like the computer mockups on the ads (all shiny and smooth).  I love them too.  So good for the price.  Highs seem to settle down a bit after a while and bass gets a bit tighter too.  Just very enjoyable!



Did they fix the Y split on the cable?  I thought for stock cable, great, except on my shiny revision, the Y split is absurdly low.


----------



## Slater

SSandDigital said:


> Did they fix the Y split on the cable?  I thought for stock cable, great, except on my shiny revision, the Y split is absurdly low.



If they were to put it higher, how would they know where to put it? Some people may want it at 12" down, while others at 18" down. You can't please everyone. The REAL solution would be to add a chin slider, allowing people to put the slider wherever they wanted. So if anything, that would be the smartest thing for them to do if they were to revise the cable.

In the mean time, people can add their own slider for literally $0.01. You buy a $1 pack of mechanical keyboard o rings (qty 100/pack) or a $1 pack of rubber bands for orthodontic braces (qty 100/pack). Then you stretch it over the connectors, and now you have a chin slider that you can put anywhere you want.

Problem solved.


----------



## SSandDigital

Not asking how to solve it, just asking if on the new revision if they revised the cable as well or just the matte finish....


----------



## Slater (Aug 31, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> Not asking how to solve it, just asking if on the new revision if they revised the cable as well or just the matte finish....



Gotcha.

The answer is no, the cable is the same. Just the matte finish.

I guess some people like the split right where it is now. For you, it’s too low. For others, it’s just right. Still others may want it even lower.

TRN can’t please everyone. Since they didn’t revise it, they obviously felt it was just fine as-is. I guess they agree with the old saying “if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it”.

The only reason I mentioned the $0.01 solution, is because that’s what all the rest of us do when we’re not happy with the placement of the Y split. Just trying to help.


----------



## Galeonero

Hello everyone, a question I want to buy my earphones in ear for a value of 100 dollars but I do not know what to buy. Currently from what I could see of the best reviews are Fiio F9 and Shure SE215, what would be better or what other recommendation could you give me? I am looking for the cable to be removable as much as possible so they will last as long as possible.


----------



## SSandDigital (Aug 31, 2018)

The hot trending is the aliexpress sale for Toneking T4 or BGVP DMG.  Both of which I expect exceed both the FIIO and Shure.

Also the $25 TRN V80 trounces the SE215.  My opinion at least.  KZ AS10 for $50 has some fans.  Tin Audio T2 for $30 has good reviews.  There are so many.  BBQ whatever K2 getting love.  They need to think of better brand names.

Probably should say what kind of sound you are looking for . The folks in this thread can steer you in the right direction then


----------



## FastAndClean

The hype for TRN V80 is justified for about 100%


----------



## phthora

Good to know. I just impulse-bought them yesterday. I'm interested to hear how they compare to my Geek Wold GK3.


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 31, 2018)

i love those tings, LOVEEEEEEEE


----------



## Trebor1966

FastAndClean said:


> i love those tings, LOVEEEEEEEE


 Is the black the matte or glossy one?


----------



## FastAndClean

Trebor1966 said:


> Is the black the matte or glossy one?


it looks like matte to me


----------



## Trebor1966

FastAndClean said:


> it looks like matte to me


Please can you PM me the store where you bought the black one - i prefer the matte and will also order it - Thank You


----------



## FastAndClean

you got it


----------



## SSandDigital

Also ordered another hoping for a matte blue, curious if they changed anything, or if it's just the paint.  If sound signature same, then I'll just have a spare to give away.


----------



## Galeonero (Aug 31, 2018)

....


----------



## wind016

FastAndClean said:


> The hype for TRN V80 is justified for about 100%



Yeah I have the V80. Got them due to hype. They're OK. I found them to be quite sibilant and distorted in the upper frequencies. Not quite as good at resolving quick congested music as a ZSR. It's pretty good for less congested indie stuff but not as good as the KZ ZS10. Then again it's also much more comfortable. It's pretty middle of the road to me considering it costs more than the ZSR and less than the ZS10. But the ZS10 can be had $38 on flash sales.


----------



## FastAndClean

they sound very clean and undistorted for me, maybe is the dac that i am using, i dont know


----------



## wind016

FastAndClean said:


> they sound very clean and undistorted for me, maybe is the dac that i am using, i dont know



That's cool. But I don't use different DACs for different headphones. I don't get this problem as much with the upper end KZs. Actually ZS10 is $31 now.


----------



## stryed

How's the soundstage of the TNR V80 vs the KZ ZS5v2 I have (which is rather large). I'l curious about getting the ZS6 or something else as a daily commute. The high don't bother me anymore on my KZ5 by the way!


----------



## Galeonero

Hello, in this momento aliexpress sell kz6 for 25-36 dollars, Are they a highly recommended purchase or better to spend 100 dollars in other model or brand?


----------



## Wiljen

Posted my review of the BQEYZ K2 and KC2 today - two of my new favorites alongside the Tin Audio T2 in the Sub $50 space.

http://audiofool.reviews/2018/08/31/bqeyz-k2-and-kc2/


----------



## Baam

Hi,

I've been reading the last few days about these kind of IEMs, so called chi-fi, and I was wondering how good they are, so much that after reading SO much hype about the TRN V80, I jumped the gun and bought them (easy to get trigger happy when they are only 20 euros, not that painful haha). I like my music a lot, hi-fi has always been interesting and appealing to me but always lacked the money (or rather, never was interested enough to actually spend the money on more than one pair of quality headphones for different situations/mood/music/whatever) and thus, in the big picture, the technical knowledge on the topic generally scapes my grasp.

Still, I'm wondering, like I always do, if there is any specific model you would recommend for the music genre of my choice, which is metal, as I always want a better experience while listening to my favorite tracks!

But beyond that, I've got these doubts about chinese IEMs:

1) As of now, I'm used to my RHA ma750. Would the TRN V80 specifically or some chi-fi IEMs provide me a better experience than them? I know, I do not expect 10€ models to do the trick, but the 40? 60? 80? 100?

2) I've been reading about some models, like the DT500 (I'm aware there are some brands that are banned, surely hope these are not... if they are, please let me know and I'll edit them out), that as per what I've been reading are Christ's second coming, being on par with 1000-2000€ IEMs for only 10% of that price. How much truth is it in there?

3) Likewise, I've been reading about how you gotta burn them in order to actually hear their true potential, like there are even Android/iOS apps with "pink noise" to plug the IEMs for like 80 hours and get them ready for use. I have read about wore-down headphones in the past, being a bit of a myth (Example, though mostly in Spanish, in which the guy can tell in every test which ones are the used ones and which the unused: ) but seems to be more of a thing regarding chi-fi. So... What's the deal here?

And lastly, I've had a comparison in my head for a while: Are these chi-fi brands the equivalent to Meizu/Xiaomi/OnePlus/etc when it comes to smartphones or are they still too far from the real occidental (made in China nonetheless) product?

Thanks in advance, I'm eager to get some more insight!


----------



## FastAndClean (Aug 31, 2018)

Baam said:


> As of now, I'm used to my RHA ma750. Would the TRN V80 specifically or some chi-fi IEMs provide me a better experience than them?


i had MA750 before, the V80 are miles ahead of them, ma750 have sloppy bass, recessed mids and nasal metallic unnatural treble, they are muddy mess compared to the v80
v80 have a bright spot in the upper treble that is not offensive like a spike in the lower treble, the bass is very tight and clear, mids are one step back but they sound natural, overall a lot better than the ma750


----------



## FastAndClean

Baam said:


> 2) I've been reading about some models, like the DT500


what is that, brand?


----------



## FastAndClean

i think chi fi is getting better with time, you are paying for a product only, not fancy brand ala - *Why is so expensive? Because it sound good
*


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHCK DT500 is a great iem


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK DT500 is a great iem


is it better than B5+?


----------



## Baam

FastAndClean said:


> i had MA750 before, the V80 are miles ahead of them, ma750 have sloppy bass, recessed mids and nasal metallic unnatural treble, they are muddy mess compared to the v80
> v80 have a bright spot in the upper treble that is not offensive like a spike in the lower treble, the bass is very tight and clear, mids are one step back but they sound natural, overall a lot better than the ma750


Duuuuuuuuude, you have just hyped them up a lot, lol. I never fell in love with the RHA , but I did like them (plus using them for calls is nice), but damn, now I'm absolutely eager to hear the V80.



FastAndClean said:


> what is that, brand?


The ones below HungryPanda metioned, I guess they are not banned, lol:


HungryPanda said:


> NiceHCK DT500 is a great iem






FastAndClean said:


> i think chi fi is getting better with time, you are paying for a product only, not fancy brand ala - *Why is so expensive? Because it sound good*


Thus the comparison I threw. I had top phones like Samsung Swhatevertheyear and had chinese phones like Meizu (which required a bit of work to actually get the same feel as Samsung, but achieved it) or Oneplus (Which has been WAY better experience since the get-go). I was wondering if this could be the same but with TRN instead of Oneplus and whateverthetopmainstreambrandisforIEMs instead of Samsung hahaha


----------



## HungryPanda

FastAndClean said:


> is it better than B5+?


 Love them both, DT500 is much less tip dependent and very comfortable


----------



## silverbox

I would rate Semkarch CNT1 above TFZ 5S in the $70-$100 category. Same bassy signature but metal body and removable cable. I also think bass hits even harder and highs sound less harsh. Awesome IEM from LZ people.


----------



## Galeonero

SSandDigital said:


> The hot trending is the aliexpress sale for Toneking T4 or BGVP DMG.  Both of which I expect exceed both the FIIO and Shure.
> 
> Also the $25 TRN V80 trounces the SE215.  My opinion at least.  KZ AS10 for $50 has some fans.  Tin Audio T2 for $30 has good reviews.  There are so many.  BBQ whatever K2 getting love.  They need to think of better brand names.
> 
> Probably should say what kind of sound you are looking for . The folks in this thread can steer you in the right direction then


Hi, thanks for your reply, I have seen some reviews on the internet of the KZ ZS6 that apparently is better than the SA10 and they say that it is heard badly, it has several construction problems like bad pads, bad cable, it is released from the capsules.
I'm looking for a detailed sound, I'm listening to all kinds of music, but if you want a genre or bands in specific I'm more of listening to ac / dc, Maroon 5, etc.
And as for the design of the headset that is a comfortable one like the xiaomi hybrid or the fiio that are of study, I do not want something like cheap sony since it bothers me a lot the capsules in the ears


----------



## NeonHD

danimoca said:


> I've noticed a trend recently... Why are so many IEM's being released with too sharp highs or aggressive midranges? Do people actually enjoy those type of sounds or are there so many folks who are already experiencing hearing problems?
> 
> I'm on a trip to find a good, neutral or warm sounding sub-20$-ish IEM and just can't find anything...



I feel ya. You may find the* I-INTO i8 *to be best suited for your tastes:







It has a fairly warm signature due to the insane amount of bass it is able to push out, yet it never leaks into the mids. Mids aren't upfront but aren't recessed either. The highs are reasonably bright yet smooth and non-fatiguing. And the soundstage & imaging are all pretty exceptional. All for $16.

You can read more about it in my first impressions post.


----------



## tripside

Baam said:


> Duuuuuuuuude, you have just hyped them up a lot, lol. I never fell in love with the RHA , but I did like them *(plus using them for calls is nice)*, but damn, now I'm absolutely eager to hear the V80.



Barring a few exceptions , the mics on  most of these earphones is pretty poor IMO. 

@B9Scrambler I went for YHC S600 just for taking calls as you mentioned it the microphone on it was surprisingly good.


----------



## Baam

tripside said:


> Barring a few exceptions , the mics on  most of these earphones is pretty poor IMO.


Oh, had no hope at all on the mic being fine. It's cool, I'm just looking for a nice audio experience, I actually bought the cable without in-line mic.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

I finally entered the 9tail wagon. 64€ with all the ali coupons applied made it too hard to resist. In the meantime, the DC1 are still growing on me. With Auvio tips, I feel the highs a bit more extended, while maintaining a good punch in bass.


----------



## crezo

Baam said:


> Oh, had no hope at all on the mic being fine. It's cool, I'm just looking for a nice audio experience, I actually bought the cable without in-line mic.


I cant comment on the v80s for metal, as I mainly listen to DnB and electro. However I had the RHA t20s a while back and the v80s DESTROY them!

Also a bit of a comparison I guess is rediculously fast drums (metal and dnb do have that in common I guess to a slight degree, with DnB being a lot faster) but these can keep up with crazy fast multi layered breaks and amens whilst still staying clear and seperated, so you should be good.  

The bass is also rediculous on these, once you get some volume pumping through them. Not so great at low volumes though ... but I suspect as it's metal you're into you probably crank them up like I do.


----------



## ShakyJake

tripside said:


> Barring a few exceptions , the mics on  most of these earphones is pretty poor IMO.



I always go for the microphone option if available, mostly because of the ability to pause and move to the next song in a playlist. The ability to pause is essential for me to keep my marriage healthy


----------



## SSandDigital (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't listen to METAL!!!! But Nightwish sounds fantastic on V80, so does Tool.  Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas not so much, but it's not good recording either.


----------



## paulindss

The emi ci-880 only grows on me. Super tight bass, incredible depht and marvelous highs. Stage seems natural, not too big, airy enough to provide a natural sense of staging. Not congested. What most impresses me are the tighness and fast decay of the sound.

Love love love them. I think i will have to revise my favourites. 

Ps: they are with a filter of hifiman on the nozzle.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> The emi ci-880 only grows on me. Super tight bass, incredible depht and marvelous highs. Stage seems natural, not too big, airy enough to provide a natural sense of staging. Not congested. What most impresses me are the tighness and fast decay of the sound.
> 
> Love love love them. I think i will have to revise my favourites.
> 
> Ps: they are with a filter of hifiman on the nozzle.



It is a diamond in the rough for sure!

Do you have the version with the original white cable, or the new black cable version? That’s my only real beef with the ci-880 - the chincy white cable. Well, that and the black filter they put on.


----------



## Baam

crezo said:


> I cant comment on the v80s for metal, as I mainly listen to DnB and electro. However I had the RHA t20s a while back and the v80s DESTROY them!
> 
> Also a bit of a comparison I guess is rediculously fast drums (metal and dnb do have that in common I guess to a slight degree, with DnB being a lot faster) but these can keep up with crazy fast multi layered breaks and amens whilst still staying clear and seperated, so you should be good.
> 
> The bass is also rediculous on these, once you get some volume pumping through them. Not so great at low volumes though ... but I suspect as it's metal you're into you probably crank them up like I do.


Never tried the t20s, I only know they are more expensive than the ma750s but damn, you are hyping me up even more, lol. This is going to be a long month waiting for them hahaha



SSandDigital said:


> I don't listen to METAL!!!! But Nightwish sounds fantastic on V80, so does Tool.  Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas not so much, but it's not good recording either.


I like Tool a lot, that's very good to hear 

I'm starting to think that if I love them half of what I'm expecting them to be, a beast inside me might be unleashed to start a chi-fi collection, lol.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> It is a diamond in the rough for sure!
> 
> Do you have the version with the original white cable, or the new black cable version? That’s my only real beef with the ci-880 - the chincy white cable. Well, that and the black filter they put on.



Mind have the white cabld :/


----------



## HungryPanda

I was just listening to the C630 (white cable) absolutely fantastic with female vocals


----------



## monitoringsound70

Got a triple whammy to pick up tomorrow morning. 
Ormosia monitor, Liam and Daan State and QKZ QF2. With the latter coming in at the large price of £2.57. 
Impressions to follow.....


----------



## Slater (Sep 1, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Got a triple whammy to pick up tomorrow morning.
> Ormosia monitor, Liam and Daan State and QKZ QF2. With the latter coming in at the large price of £2.57.
> Impressions to follow.....



I searched Aliexpress for the QKZ QF2 and see nothing on them. Do you have a link to an Aliexpress seller?

*Edit: Never mind, they are just resellin the MoreBlue DM8. Which are a decent little IEM for the meager $3 MoreBlue sells them for!*


----------



## SSandDigital

Baam said:


> I'm starting to think that if I love them half of what I'm expecting them to be, a beast inside me might be unleashed to start a chi-fi collection, lol.



I hope you got in on the V80 sale, 50% off.  I took the metal protector out of the nozzle, and placed some headphone foam in there, solved all the treble peak issues I had.


----------



## wind016

Hey guys,

I tried searching most of this forum but what is the consensus with TFZ, The Fragrant Zither? Are their offerings worth the premium over the KZ ZS10? Are there other headphones that are better for the price? Got to say, they look good


----------



## phthora

wind016 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I tried searching most of this forum but what is the consensus with TFZ, The Fragrant Zither? Are their offerings worth the premium over the KZ ZS10? Are there other headphones that are better for the price? Got to say, they look good



Yes, absolutely. The TFZ King Pro, for instance, is phenomenal for the price and my favorite thing under $200.


----------



## weedophile (Sep 2, 2018)

Back to the Tinaudio T2 again. I've tried changing tips, wear it down, over ears, switched sides and tape the nozzles to calm the trebles but it ALL didnt work for me.......

*BUT*
I saw a post on r/headphones ytd (top post) and read the guy doing the bass mod, i thought maybe i should give it a try. And that was also on commute ytd that i was wearing the banned IEM in my arsenal after going the whole past 2 weeks with the Tennmak Pro. I was like "Hey, this thing (banned IEM) actually doesnt isolate that well relative to the TMP, its just abit better than the T2" so i was curious what the bass mod will do to the isolation.

Then i went home and cut a piece of micropore and just paste it over the front vent and ta da, i couldnt tell the difference (in isolation as i was at home) but was enjoying the clear music on the T2. Crisp highs, delightful mids and le bass i cant tell the difference.

So before i went out today, i did a 2 layer micropore above the vent and boy, the isolation isnt that bad anymore. Still retain the airy signature (a bit lesser) which still gives room for the highs to dance in, which IMO is what makes T2 a league on its own at the price range.

They are gonna be my daily driver for the next few months at least... until the AS10

*TLDR*:
- Never convinced by T2 due to isolation
- Front bass vent mod improved isolation alot
- Me happy

Edit: Since i'm at it, i did a quick comparison of the 3 IEMs at ard the same price range, the T2, Hifi Walker A1 and the er-hem fantastic four in a room.

Most musical of all is the T2, most balanced out of the 3 and has a frequency boost probably around the upper mids to treble region. The A1 is V shaped, recessed mids. The fantastic four has a similar V shaped signature but not as engaging as the A1 in its lower and mid section. Has better vocal seperation than the other 2.

With the T2 i am able to tell the placement of the instruments better than the other 2. And for vocals especially backup vocals i cant tell it as well on the T2 than the (er-hem).

The sub-bass and bass is where the A1 excels in, T2 has nice bass but lacks the speed and thump. The fantastic four lacks the energy on their lower range sadly.

I love all 3 of them, but for weakness i think the T2 has the least (except initially the isolation), might be too early to tell but that's after like 3hrs of detailed listening.


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Sep 2, 2018)

Following on from yesterday and the triple whammy pick up.
Just given the three models a quick test run and wouldn't you know it the £2.57 QKZ QF2 on first listen blow the others away!
Even come in a Westone type monitor box.
Look exactly like an upside down Shure E2c but can be worn up or down.
Superb closed monitor sound, quite fllat with slightly forward vocals and a rolled off but nice treble, Very dynamic too.
Absolutely chuffed so far And for the price they are ridiculously brilliant. 
As for the other two....jury is out 
Will give them more time......well that's if I can stop listening to the QF2.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just had a little listen to the MoreBlue DM8 (QKZ QF2 Rebrand) they sound really good for their weird shape


----------



## monitoringsound70

HungryPanda said:


> Just had a little listen to the MoreBlue DM8 (QKZ QF2 Rebrand) they sound really good for their weird shape


Yeah they are a bargain


----------



## Baam

SSandDigital said:


> I hope you got in on the V80 sale, 50% off.  I took the metal protector out of the nozzle, and placed some headphone foam in there, solved all the treble peak issues I had.


I think I did, I got them for like 20-25 dollars. 

On side note, seeing you mentioned those NiceHCK DT500 or those TFZ King Pro, which are WAY more expensive than the V80 (still nothing outrageous), how do they compare? Is it really worth the money to spend 80-100 euros on those instead of 20 on the TRN?


----------



## HungryPanda

Having the NiceHCK DT500 I know they are much better than TRN or KZ iems. In fact once I got them the NiceHCK DT300 was given to my wife


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Sebilion said:


> Hello guys, so I need your wise advice. I saved £100 for the aliexpress sale. I am definitely getting the kz as10, but besides that I am torn between quite a few iems and don't know which ones to get. I want something similar sounding to whizzer a15 or kz zs10. Warm enough with a good kick, but not too much bass, with enough charity and good soundstage(yes I know, I ask for too much ). I am between tennmark trio 3, magaosi k3 pro, EN900 and tin audio t2. Now I can only buy 3 of them (including the kz as10). Any help will be greatly appreciated!



Do not under any circumstances get the EN900. They are terrible treble cannons, so bad. People think the TRN v80s can be sibilant, but the EN900 are just ear blowingly sibilant. No reason to get them over the v80's.


----------



## ShakyJake

paulindss said:


> The emi ci-880 only grows on me. Super tight bass, incredible depht and marvelous highs. Stage seems natural, not too big, airy enough to provide a natural sense of staging. Not congested. What most impresses me are the tighness and fast decay of the sound.
> 
> Love love love them. I think i will have to revise my favourites.
> 
> Ps: they are with a filter of hifiman on the nozzle.



For others, these are available again in the US on Amazon for only $12.99, via the rebranded Joyplus name (Joyplus C630, aka Timkoo C630):

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071G5HDJ3​
I am using mine with the simple @Slater mod, by just removing the black felt cover. 

I am very impressed with their deep bass reproduction. However, they can be a little congested when there is a lot going on. Maybe I need to play around with a porous cover. So far I like their big, gaudy "brother" (Timkoo/Joyplus C631) better after doing both @Slater mods (removing the felt on the ear tubes and the golden mesh on the back).


----------



## Slater (Sep 2, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Just had a little listen to the MoreBlue DM8 (QKZ QF2 Rebrand) they sound really good for their weird shape



My problem with them was the build - they feel like they should have from from a bubble gum machine or as a prize in a Cracker Jack box.

I mean, yeah they’re $3 so what do you expect. But then when you compare them to the EDR1 at the same $3 price, the difference in quality is night and day.


----------



## paulindss

The feedback on Amazon of the 3 driver rebranded Estron seems awesome so far.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B07C1TMLM6/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8


----------



## Slater (Sep 2, 2018)

ShakyJake said:


> For others, these are available again in the US on Amazon for only $12.99, via the rebranded Joyplus name (Joyplus C630, aka Timkoo C630):
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071G5HDJ3​
> I am using mine with the simple @Slater mod, by just removing the black felt cover.
> ...



Agreed with everything you said. The C630/CI-880 is great, and $12.99 is a great price. You just have to be careful, as there is a single driver version floating around that looks 100% identical but is not as good.

Anyways, as good as the C630 is, the C631 is even better with the 2 simple mods. Honestly, it’s the only IEM I have been using since I got it (even though I have higher end IEMs available).

Interestingly, I’ve removed the little rear grille on the C630/CI-880 in the past as a possible mod, but the sound was horrible. I may revisit it though. I think there’s a happy medium; I just have to determine if there’s an optimal rear vent size. The way the existing grille covers the vent hole is imprecise, and varies from IEM to IEM depending on small variations in the little grille piece (and how many little grille holes are actually exposed).


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> The feedback on Amazon of the 3 driver rebranded Estron seems awesome so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B07C1TMLM6/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8



It better be - it’s selling for $900 right now lol!


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> It better be - it’s selling for $900 right now lol!



Hahaha they probably are just out of stock.


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> It better be - it’s selling for $900 right now lol!


 Yeah I noticed that I nearly choked myself laughing


----------



## Slater (Sep 2, 2018)

paulindss said:


> Hahaha they probably are just out of stock.



I know, I’m just joking around. It was normally $70 if I remember correctly, which I don’t really know could be worth it. That’s awfully expensive, and it would have to be pretty good to justify that price given the plastic build and the competition in that price range. If it was $40 I would try it. But for $70? Mmmm, no I’m not going to be the guinea pig on that one. I’m trying to not get distracted, and also have restraint while saving for the BGVP DMG as my next IEM.


----------



## harry501501

HungryPanda said:


> Just had a little listen to the MoreBlue DM8 (QKZ QF2 Rebrand) they sound really good for their weird shape



Might throw them on as an 'add on item' next purchase i make on Amazon.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> I know, I’m just joking around. It was normally $70 if I remember correctly, which I don’t really know could be worth it. That’s awfully expensive, and it would have to be pretty good to justify that price given the plastic build and the competition in that price range. If it was $40 I would try it. But for $70? Mmmm, no I’m not going to be the guinea pig on that one. I’m trying to not get distracted, and also have restraint while saving for the BGVP DMG as my next IEM.



You sir are more than right. If this DMG live up to the hype i sell my upcoming as10 as new and save for them.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Agreed with everything you said. The C630/CI-880 is great, and $12.99 is a great price. You just have to be careful, as there is a single driver version floating around that looks 100% identical but is not as good.



Do you mean this one?   I  have it and love it... more than the C630 which I gave to my husband.  The shell looks identical but the cable is different and like you said it is one dynamic driver.  Nothing wrong with that

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6J1UQ2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you mean this one?   I  have it and love it... more than the C630 which I gave to my husband.  The shell looks identical but the cable is different and like you said it is one dynamic driver.  Nothing wrong with that
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01N6J1UQ2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Yeah that’s one of them (I’m sure they go by a few names). I don’t own it myself, so I was only going by comments about it not sounding as good. You are only one of a handful of people that have them!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 2, 2018)

Slater said:


> Yeah that’s one of them (I’m sure they go by a few names). I don’t own it myself, so I was only going by comments about it not sounding as good. You are only one of a handful of people that have them!



They are not as bright... which makes me happier.  As far as Amazon reviews that say there is no bass or whatever... I don't think they would say that if they had a seal.

A search turned up this post.. which is the one that prompted me to buy them  Thanks @GrassFed 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-652#post-14203395


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Might throw them on as an 'add on item' next purchase i make on Amazon.



I just did that...added it to an order of a few things that we actually needed.  I got the white (clear version) of the QKZ QF2 at £2.57.  The black one is slightly more... not much more though if someone prefers the black.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I just did that...added it to an order of a few things that we actually needed.  I got the white (clear version) of the QKZ QF2 at £2.57.  The black one is slightly more... not much more though if someone prefers the black.



You'll be surprised how good they are. 
Wear them over the ear for better isolation and use kz startips. 
Fabulous sound, love them


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I just did that...added it to an order of a few things that we actually needed.  I got the white (clear version) of the QKZ QF2 at £2.57.  The black one is slightly more... not much more though if someone prefers the black.



These have been available on Aliexpress for a long time as a MoreBlue DM8. Have you guys checked there? Maybe they’re not available anymore.

QKZ is just marking them up, so no need to pay more if you don’t have to.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> These have been available on Aliexpress for a long time as a MoreBlue DM8. Have you guys checked there? Maybe they’re not available anymore.
> 
> QKZ is just marking them up, so no need to pay more if you don’t have to.



I know.  My husband has the MoreBlue DM8.

£2.57 is a mark up?  Mine will be here Tuesday


----------



## Slater (Sep 2, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I know.  My husband has the MoreBlue DM8.
> 
> £2.57 is a mark up?  Mine will be here Tuesday



Well, I guess in QKZs eyes haha. A dollar here and a few dollars there adds up when you’re selling thousands of earphones.

I more meant the black ones, which for some reason are more money.


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Sulbh

Hi can anyone tell is 1more triple driver the best choice under $100?


----------



## paulindss

Sulbh said:


> Hi can anyone tell is 1more triple driver the best choice under $100?



In Easy words. HELL NO!


----------



## danimoca (Sep 2, 2018)

Sulbh said:


> Hi can anyone tell is 1more triple driver the best choice under $100?



After dozens of IEM's, I still can't find one that dethrones my Hifiman RE-400's, under 100$. That is, in regards to sound quality. The build quality on them is abysmal.


----------



## wind016

phthora said:


> Yes, absolutely. The TFZ King Pro, for instance, is phenomenal for the price and my favorite thing under $200.


Thank you sir! So it sounds like 1More is no longer "The Best Headphones" per Verge? There needs to be a guide somewhere with rankings and sound profiles lol Is there an IEM that is a direct upgrade to the KZ ZSR without sibilant highs and is $200 or below? I'm ready to get out of KZ and Trn territory. Or are we entering substantially less performance per dollar?


----------



## normanl

danimoca said:


> After dozens of IEM's, I still can't find one that dethrones my Hifiman RE-400's, under 100$. That is, in regards to sound quality. The build quality on them is abysmal.


I tend to agree with you.


----------



## normanl

Where can I buy  Timkoo/Joyplus C631?


----------



## Slater

normanl said:


> Where can I buy  Timkoo/Joyplus C631?



Alibaba
eBay
Amazon.jp
Rakuten.jp

Probably others. Just gotta look around.


----------



## Sulbh

danimoca said:


> After dozens of IEM's, I still can't find one that dethrones my Hifiman RE-400's, under 100$. That is, in regards to sound quality. The build quality on them is abysmal.


Which headphones did you try?


----------



## Sulbh

paulindss said:


> In Easy words. HELL NO!


Which one would you say is better?


----------



## danimoca (Sep 2, 2018)

Sulbh said:


> Which headphones did you try?



All the ones on my signature, plus the Aurisonics Rockets, the Havi B3 Pro's, the Meze 11 Neo, the KZ ATR's and the Phonak Audeo's. I've listened to others, but these were the ones I owned long term.

The Rockets were a weird one. In some areas they sounded technically superior. But, to my ears, they didn't sound as cohesive and "life-like" (if that term exists).


----------



## MDH12AX7

danimoca said:


> After dozens of IEM's, I still can't find one that dethrones my Hifiman RE-400's, under 100$. That is, in regards to sound quality. The build quality on them is abysmal.


All this Hifiman talk makes me wanna dust off my old RE272's!


----------



## normanl

Slater said:


> Alibaba
> eBay
> Amazon.jp
> Rakuten.jp
> ...


Still have not found any place selling Timkoo/Joyplus C631.


----------



## Slater

normanl said:


> Still have not found any place selling Timkoo/Joyplus C631.



There’s a few sellers on alibaba selling them. Have you tried to contact one?


----------



## Slater

Sulbh said:


> Which one would you say is better?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2382#post-14438852


----------



## paulindss (Sep 2, 2018)

Sulbh said:


> Which one would you say is better?



Years ago when one more triple was kinda of hype. It received mixed or bad reviews here. Since that, chi-fi movement made a revolution in the budget segment. In this sale i did a search on them because they was at 56$, i decided not going for them. Hifichris, for example, didn't liked to much at the time, but he loved the recent Ibasso it01, at the same price and in a more competitive market. Same logic goes to the recent and good reviewed basshead FiiO fh1 that has plenty of extense and good written reviews here. I would reccomend you start looking for reviews of Ibasso it01, FIIO FH1, tfz exclusive 5/King. With that initial reading the other good options should appear.


----------



## normanl

Slater said:


> There’s a few sellers on alibaba selling them. Have you tried to contact one?


Yes, I searched www.alibaba.com and C631 IEM did not show up. Can you please show me the specific link?


----------



## monitoringsound70

So finally stopped with the QF2 and I'm currently listening to the Liam and Daan State.
After the initial impression and changing the tips I'm really getting into these.
They sound more like cans than earphones, some nice depth and soundstage.
Perfect for Rock especially so far.
Very rich and lush sounding, Kinda like a more refined ATE.
Some good detail in all areas....Smooth bass, Very very rich Midrange and a natural treble that isn't fatiguing.
Very impressive for £7.99.
Happy camper.


----------



## DBaldock9

While they're currently on sale at AliExpress, I ordered a set of the new (w/MMCX) Magaosi BK50. Hopefully, they sound as good as the model with the tethered cable.


----------



## SSandDigital

paulindss said:


> The feedback on Amazon of the 3 driver rebranded Estron seems awesome so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/reviews/B07C1TMLM6/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_show_all_btm?ie=UTF8



For $900 they ought to be better than awesome.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> While they're currently on sale at AliExpress, I ordered a set of the new (w/MMCX) Magaosi BK50. Hopefully, they sound as good as the model with the tethered cable.



Either way, it is now your duty to compare and report back


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> While they're currently on sale at AliExpress, I ordered a set of the new (w/MMCX) Magaosi BK50. Hopefully, they sound as good as the model with the tethered cable.



Nice choice 

Yes, they are the same. The only difference is the removable cable.

Although I can’t speak for that crazy looking black and white swirled one. I think some sellers are selling that as BK50. The BK50 I know is the wooden one with gold trim and open grille in the back.


----------



## Slater

normanl said:


> Yes, I searched www.alibaba.com and C631 IEM did not show up. Can you please show me the specific link?



You just search for "Timmkoo"

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TIMMKOO-Running-Earphones-Premium-Bass-Sound_60602887774.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TIMMKOO-Metal-In-ear-Earphones-Triple_60626776190.html


----------



## normanl

Slater said:


> You just search for "Timmkoo"
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TIMMKOO-Running-Earphones-Premium-Bass-Sound_60602887774.html
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/TIMMKOO-Metal-In-ear-Earphones-Triple_60626776190.html


Thanks for the links.


----------



## DBaldock9

_Sort-of_ On Topic Question - 

Have you ever tried Earth Grounding the metal _shield_ part of the USB cable that's connected to your portable DAP / Amp, to see if doing so will stop the audio cable from shocking your ears / head?

For most of my devices that are charged / powered by USB, when I use cables with metal connectors (MMCX) or housings, if I touch things that are grounded with my bare hands or feet (including standing on the tiled floor), I get shocked.  This is when using various different brands & types of USB chargers.


----------



## paulindss

DBaldock9 said:


> While they're currently on sale at AliExpress, I ordered a set of the new (w/MMCX) Magaosi BK50. Hopefully, they sound as good as the model with the tethered cable.



Keep us updated


----------



## phthora

wind016 said:


> Thank you sir! So it sounds like 1More is no longer "The Best Headphones" per Verge? There needs to be a guide somewhere with rankings and sound profiles lol Is there an IEM that is a direct upgrade to the KZ ZSR without sibilant highs and is $200 or below? I'm ready to get out of KZ and Trn territory. Or are we entering substantially less performance per dollar?



The point of diminishing returns is highly subjective. Depends on money, priorities, and sound preferences, among a dozen other things. So, I don't know where that point is for you. Personally, I think the best bang for your buck is right around $200. The B400, P1, King Pro, are around right around that price and they are fantastic. On the other hand, they don't give me the weak-kneed, slack-jawed sense of awe that my 846s do. Is that worth the extra money? Hell, even I don't know.

What I will say is: if you want to break out of the KZ/TRN level, then look into TFZ and Toneking. Both companies have an impeccable lineup. Some are better and some are worse, but in each case they make IEMs that are very competitive at the price and maintain a remarkable level of consistency. You could pick a TFZ or Toneking based solely on price and very likely end up thrilled.


----------



## 250lbs (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm also looking to an upgrade of my Revonext qt2, anybody got an opinion on one of these :  TONEKING 5BA, BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Toneking T4, NICEHCK DT500 or tzf King (Pro)?


----------



## FastAndClean

250lbs said:


> I'm also looking to an upgrade of my Revonext qt2, anybody got an opinion on one of these :  TONEKING 5BA, BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA Toneking T4, NICEHCK DT500 or tzf King (Pro)?


BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA is a Fiio FH5 killer according to the Bad guy bad audio reviews


----------



## 250lbs (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes i saw that review however it's just one person's view, doesn't mean that another person has the same opinion, i don't know if "bad guy good audio" is to be trusted on his reviews


----------



## SSandDigital

I'm interested in the BQEYZ BQ3, anyone heard it yet?  How does it compare to V80.


----------



## wind016

FastAndClean said:


> BGVP DMG 2DD+4BA is a Fiio FH5 killer according to the Bad guy bad audio reviews


Techmanz said they were sibilant and I tend to trust him over Bad Guy on sound frequencies. Bad Guy regularly recommends sibilant earbuds over non sibilant ones. The music he prefers tend to be uncongested and instrumental. 



phthora said:


> The point of diminishing returns is highly subjective. Depends on money, priorities, and sound preferences, among a dozen other things. So, I don't know where that point is for you. Personally, I think the best bang for your buck is right around $200. The B400, P1, King Pro, are around right around that price and they are fantastic. On the other hand, they don't give me the weak-kneed, slack-jawed sense of awe that my 846s do. Is that worth the extra money? Hell, even I don't know.
> 
> What I will say is: if you want to break out of the KZ/TRN level, then look into TFZ and Toneking. Both companies have an impeccable lineup. Some are better and some are worse, but in each case they make IEMs that are very competitive at the price and maintain a remarkable level of consistency. You could pick a TFZ or Toneking based solely on price and very likely end up thrilled.



Thanks so much man! Doesn't hurt that they look gorgeous too. They even look better than top of the line Sennheiser and Sony in ears that go for $300-700. I wonder if they compare tho.


----------



## SSandDigital

Bad Guy is far more thorough and honest.  He tells exactly what he likes, goes through the songs he tests with, explains why he chose those songs, so you definitely understand his review.  And he is very open that he prefers forward V shaped sound.  

I have no idea what is going on with TechManz other than no IEM on the planet fits his ears so he reviews IEMs without ever achieving proper seal.  Useless.


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 3, 2018)

Just got the Estron C610 which is quite a fun little thing. Bass is a bit loose (tho still has quite good speed) and drums are pretty snappy and electric guitars have nice crunch. Soundstage isn't the widest as everything is pretty central, but what it lacks in width it has in depth.

Hmm, reminds me of the MEMT X5... need to get them out as bass is pretty similar from what i remember


----------



## phthora

wind016 said:


> Thanks so much man! Doesn't hurt that they look gorgeous too. They even look better than top of the line Sennheiser and Sony in ears that go for $300-700. I wonder if they compare tho.



No problem! And they do look gorgeous. After having the King Pro in hand and seeing how beautifully finished it was, I decided to get the red version of the Queen, which has to be the best-looking non-acrylic-shelled IEM I've ever seen.


----------



## Slater (Sep 3, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> Just got the Estron C610 which is quite a fun little thing. Bass is a bit loose but it's pretty snappy and electric guitars have nice crunch.



Not sure what it was, but I just wasn’t a fan of the C610. Granted, I only gave it 10 minutes of head time OOTB though. But that was long enough for me to feel uninspired, as it was very meh. Especially when I had the C630 and C631, which were far better to me.

And your comparison to the MEMT X5 is interesting, because I have always been unimpressed by the X5 as well. Just something about it. I know other love it.


----------



## FastAndClean

wind016 said:


> The music he prefers tend to be uncongested and instrumental.


he is testing with 2 pac and michael jackson


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Not sure what it was, but I just wasn’t a fan of the C610. Granted, I only gave it 10 minutes of head time OOTB though. But that was long enough for me to feel uninspired, as it was very meh. Especially when I had the C630 and C631, which were far better to me.
> 
> And your comparison to the MEMT X5 is interesting, because I have always been unimpressed by the X5 as well. Just something about it. I know other love it.



Yeah, I can understand why you might not have liked the MEMT x5 as the bass is quite fatiguing. I've just AB'd... they're not that alike after all lol. That's me getting old... memory isn't as good as it once was! C610 is much better. More air, much clearer and better mid bass giving it a punchier attack.

Personally I am preferring it over the C630 also... i found that the c630 can sound a bit artificial at times. the C610 has better control all over and sounds more stable.


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 3, 2018)

C631 is this

https://www.amazon.com/balanced-armature-microphone-headphones-compatible/dp/B073F866FK


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Personally I am preferring it over the C630 also... i found that the c630 can sound a bit artificial at times. the C610 has better control all over and sounds more stable.



I too prefer the C610 to the C630 as Slater knows.  I agree with your assessment.  Now you have made me want to get mine out... but I am busy enjoying this QKZ QF2 that arrived this evening... a day earlier than originally expected.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 3, 2018)

This is where I got my C610 (black) and it is listed together with the C630 (silver) - check the color options.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y5KTY2S/ref=od_aui_detailpages02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I bought mine months ago... they were twenty pound at that time

The Aproear review is among the reviews with this listing... he only had heard and recommended the silver one at that time.  C630


----------



## harry501501

Interested in the C631 but can't find it at a decent price.

Btw, I take back what i said about the C610 having a narrow soundstage... it's actually very good in all directions. Opera part of Bo Rap is FUN


----------



## harry501501

I need to slow down a bit and start to actually enjoy some of the great IEMs I've bought recently lol. That's the thing about the excellent budget sets you can get these days... they're all easier on the wallet and easy to get!!!


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> I need to slow down a bit and start to actually enjoy some of the great IEMs I've bought recently lol. That's the thing about the excellent budget sets you can get these days... they're all easier on the wallet and easy to get!!!



I need to STOP.   I have so many budget sets and they are good... but I only have one set of ears.  I love rediscovering things I have set aside because I had too much at once.


----------



## theresanarc

I got a pair of Einsear T2s. Anything similar but with better noise isolation at lower volumes in that price range? Want to keep the sound neutral and not bass heavy.


----------



## mbwilson111

theresanarc said:


> I got a pair of Einsear T2s. Anything similar but with better noise isolation at lower volumes in that price range? Want to keep the sound neutral and not bass heavy.



That is a very nice IEM.  When I gave away the C630 that we have been talking about, I kept the Einsear T2 as I much preferred it to the C630.  Can't help you with your problem with isolation though as isolation has never been important to me... I actually prefer to know what is going on around me and often choose to wear buds or open headphones.


----------



## Sebilion

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Do not under any circumstances get the EN900. They are terrible treble cannons, so bad. People think the TRN v80s can be sibilant, but the EN900 are just ear blowingly sibilant. No reason to get them over the v80's.


Thank you for letting me know  I went for the kz as10 and magaosi k3 pro. I just received the kz as10 and I am trying them out


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I too prefer the C610 to the C630 as Slater knows.  I agree with your assessment.  Now you have made me want to get mine out... but I am busy enjoying this QKZ QF2 that arrived this evening... a day earlier than originally expected.



Good aren't they


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Good aren't they



YES!  Two albums in now... they are doing great.

£2.47 well spent


----------



## wind016 (Sep 3, 2018)

SSandDigital said:


> Bad Guy is far more thorough and honest.  He tells exactly what he likes, goes through the songs he tests with, explains why he chose those songs, so you definitely understand his review.  And he is very open that he prefers forward V shaped sound.
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with TechManz other than no IEM on the planet fits his ears so he reviews IEMs without ever achieving proper seal.  Useless.



I do appreciate that Bad Guy explains his process and opinions thoroughly, but as far as listening. I hear what Techmanz hears most of the time on the same earphones. Bad Guy really doesn't seem to hear the sibilance or high treble distortion. He doesn't seem to hear upper mid congestion of the same earphones. Bad Guy also doesn't hear the overly bass heavy aspect of the AS10 and Techmanz does. I get we all hear differently and Techmanz hears closer to what I do.


----------



## wind016

FastAndClean said:


> he is testing with 2 pac and michael jackson


Yeah that's not very congested, compressed music. The headphones he recommends tend to fall apart with new "loud wars" pop music.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Following on from yesterday and the triple whammy pick up.
> Just given the three models a quick test run and wouldn't you know it the £2.57 QKZ QF2 on first listen blow the others away!
> Even come in a Westone type monitor box.
> Look exactly like an upside down Shure E2c but can be worn up or down.
> ...



Are there left/right markings on these QKZ QF2.  I can't find them if there are. I keep putting them in wrong and having to check a test track.  I guess the solution is to never take them out?  So are you wearing them up or down?   I have them down which I prefer but it is weird trying to figure out how to put them in.   Any tips or tricks?


----------



## Svstem

Has anyone here tried the Sony MH755? They're around $5 (make sure you get originals). They are V-shaped with crazy bass extension and are decently clean overall, quite nice to listen to!


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Sep 3, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Are there left/right markings on these QKZ QF2.  I can't find them if there are. I keep putting them in wrong and having to check a test track.  I guess the solution is to never take them out?  So are you wearing them up or down?   I have them down which I prefer but it is weird trying to figure out how to put them in.   Any tips or tricks?


 
I'm wearing them over the ear, and despite the pictures showing them worn down they are definitely correct over the ear.

I personally put them in the same as my Shure's, bring  both over the ears from the back, push in at a 45 degree angle and twist back 
I'm using KZ Startips.


----------



## jibberish

My C630 started misbehaving today.  The inline remote seems to be just randomly sending signals to the source, so it is constantly pausing/starting or skipping tracks when I use it with my phone.  Pretty frustrating, as I haven't owned them for very long. They are the silver model with the white cable, which I know some have complained about the quality of that particular model.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> I'm wearing them over the ear, and despite the pictures showing them worn down they are definitely correct over the ear.
> 
> I personally put them in the same as my Shure's, bring  both over the ears from the back, push in at a 45 degree angle and twist back
> I'm using KZ Startips.



Interesting.. I might try starlines next.  I had a listen with the stock and with Auvios.  Sound good with either but trying to get a little more comfort.  I would rather wear them down... just wish I could find a right / left marking.  I have never had nor seen a Shure.  Anyway... if I wear a cable over ear I kind of need it to be formed in some way because with long hair I cannot put them on the way that you said.  I would lose them in the hair... lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

jibberish said:


> My C630 started misbehaving today.  The inline remote seems to be just randomly sending signals to the source, so it is constantly pausing/starting or skipping tracks when I use it with my phone.  Pretty frustrating, as I haven't owned them for very long. They are the silver model with the white cable, which I know some have complained about the quality of that particular model.



I had that happen with a certain iem with my Cayin N3 DAP which senses whether or not something is plugged into the jack.  It seems to have been something about the plug with that device in my case.  A right angled three pole adaptor on the end of the plug solved it for me.  It was doing exactly what you said and it is an iem that includes a remote with a four pole plug.

Had it been working correctly with that phone when you first got it?


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Interesting.. I might try starlines next.  I had a listen with the stock and with Auvios.  Sound good with either but trying to get a little more comfort.  I would rather wear them down... just wish I could find a right / left marking.  I have never had nor seen a Shure.  Anyway... if I wear a cable over ear I kind of need it to be formed in some way because with long hair I cannot put them on the way that you said.  I would lose them in the hair... lol.



Now you know how us musicians feel with long hair on stage lol. 

As far as I can see there isn't a marking to be found. 
But if wearing them down try the Startips and reverse the twist from the back to the front. In at an angle and twist down instead of back. They stay in good that way.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> As far as I can see there isn't a marking to be found.



Well there is a mark now


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, I can understand why you might not have liked the MEMT x5 as the bass is quite fatiguing. I've just AB'd... they're not that alike after all lol. That's me getting old... memory isn't as good as it once was! C610 is much better. More air, much clearer and better mid bass giving it a punchier attack.
> 
> Personally I am preferring it over the C630 also... i found that the c630 can sound a bit artificial at times. the C610 has better control all over and sounds more stable.



I’ll give it another chance. Maybe after burn in and some tip rolling.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> Well there is a mark now


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Are there left/right markings on these QKZ QF2.  I can't find them if there are. I keep putting them in wrong and having to check a test track.  I guess the solution is to never take them out?  So are you wearing them up or down?   I have them down which I prefer but it is weird trying to figure out how to put them in.   Any tips or tricks?



I had to mark mine. I seem to remember that there were no markings.


----------



## jibberish

mbwilson111 said:


> I had that happen with a certain iem with my Cayin N3 DAP which senses whether or not something is plugged into the jack.  It seems to have been something about the plug with that device in my case.  A right angled three pole adaptor on the end of the plug solved it for me.  It was doing exactly what you said and it is an iem that includes a remote with a four pole plug.
> 
> Had it been working correctly with that phone when you first got it?



Yeah, it had been working fine for almost a month with this phone.  I was out walking and listening, and suddenly it started acting up. The idea of using a 3 pole adapter is interesting, but I need to have a working mic (and preferably a working remote to at least pause/play) for whatever is my current daily driver that I take out into the world with me.


----------



## mbwilson111

jibberish said:


> Yeah, it had been working fine for almost a month with this phone.  I was out walking and listening, and suddenly it started acting up. The idea of using a 3 pole adapter is interesting, but I need to have a working mic (and preferably a working remote to at least pause/play) for whatever is my current daily driver that I take out into the world with me.



If it was working before, then something must have gone wrong.   Is it too late to return or exchange it?


----------



## ShakyJake (Sep 4, 2018)

Slater said:


> Agreed with everything you said. The C630/CI-880 is great, and $12.99 is a great price. You just have to be careful, as there is a single driver version floating around that looks 100% identical but is not as good.
> 
> Anyways, as good as the C630 is, the C631 is even better with the 2 simple mods. Honestly, it’s the only IEM I have been using since I got it (even though I have higher end IEMs available).
> 
> Interestingly, I’ve removed the little rear grille on the C630/CI-880 in the past as a possible mod, but the sound was horrible. I may revisit it though. I think there’s a happy medium; I just have to determine if there’s an optimal rear vent size. The way the existing grille covers the vent hole is imprecise, and varies from IEM to IEM depending on small variations in the little grille piece (and how many little grille holes are actually exposed).



I figured that you would have played around with the rear grille piece on the C630 LOL 

The gaudy C631 is also my favorite at the moment, although my wife and teenage daughter refuse to acknowledge me in public 



Spoiler: C631


----------



## Slater (Sep 4, 2018)

ShakyJake said:


> I figured that you would have played around with the rear grille piece on the C630 LOL
> 
> The gaudy C631 is also my favorite at the moment, although my wife and teenage daughter refuse to acknowledge me in public
> 
> ...



Yup, I did play with the grille on the C630 (mentioned in my message).

I know there are more gains hiding in the C630 beyond removing the black filter), waiting to be unlocked 

I agree about the C631 - it’s my favorite at the moment too!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yup, I did play with the grille on the C630 (mentioned in my message).
> 
> I know there are more gains hiding in the C630 beyond removing the black filter), waiting to be unlocked



Is there anything in your house that you have not taken apart?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Is there anything in your house that you have not taken apart?



Not much! Taking apart isn’t always the problem either - it’s putting back together again that can be the challenge lol


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Not much! Taking apart isn’t always the problem either - it’s putting back together again that can be the challenge lol



Especially when there are 3 parts left over.......


----------



## FastAndClean

groucho69 said:


> Especially when there are 3 parts left over.......


the sound will be more open


----------



## Slater

groucho69 said:


> Especially when there are 3 parts left over.......


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


>



But that's only 2?


----------



## audionab

does anyone have TFZ T2 Galaxy here?

https://penonaudio.com/earphones/in-ear-earphones/tfz-t2-galaxy.html?limit=100

if yes, what its sound signature like?


----------



## crezo

Galeonero said:


> Hello everyone, a question I want to buy my earphones in ear for a value of 100 dollars but I do not know what to buy. Currently from what I could see of the best reviews are Fiio F9 and Shure SE215, what would be better or what other recommendation could you give me? I am looking for the cable to be removable as much as possible so they will last as long as possible.


Id personally stay away from the F9's. I had the f9 pros they were simply unlistenable.  The treble was painfully sharp, no bass and just a really uncomfortable sound if you listen at any sort of volume. And this is from someone who likes a bright trebble and a good old v signature.   Beautifully made casings and cables, but shocking sound.

The trn v80s are infinitely better in my opinion in terms of sound.


----------



## Galeonero

crezo said:


> Id personally stay away from the F9's. I had the f9 pros they were simply unlistenable.  The treble was painfully sharp, no bass and just a really uncomfortable sound if you listen at any sort of volume. And this is from someone who likes a bright trebble and a good old v signature.   Beautifully made casings and cables, but shocking sound.
> 
> The trn v80s are infinitely better in my opinion in terms of sound.


Hi, thanks for your response. In the end I was not convinced by the Fiio F9 or the F9 PRO because I saw them very expensive compared to the headphones mentioned here.
Buy the KZ ZS6, I hope I made a good purchase, since I read that they are infinitely better than the SHURE SE205 that are worth 100 dollars, the only thing is that I would have to buy foam memory pads because it changes the sound for good.


----------



## crezo

Just had the KZ ZS6s arrive today as they were about £10 in the AliExpress sale so I thought it would be rude not to give them a try.

Well all the reviews about the treble definitely are not wrong! These are so top end heavy that there is next to no mids and a serious lack of bass. It sounds like theyve shoved all the drivers in with no crossover at all and they all just fire away full belt.

Will have to try the foam in the 'oles trick and see what difference it makes, but I think these will just be kept because they look cool. As I doubt the foam will make them much better but worth a try.

 Really nice looking and solid casing though, but terrible fit for me. 

But on the plus side they've saved me a small fortune from ever buying any Campfires that have this case design as they are just really uncomfortable and dont fit my ear shape at all.

I did also pick up one of the upgraded KZ silver cables with the machine ended 2 pin connectors. Really nice cable if anyone is looking for a dirt cheap upgrade.


----------



## Galeonero

crezo said:


> Just had the KZ ZS6s arrive today as they were about £10 in the AliExpress sale so I thought it would be rude not to give them a try.
> 
> Well all the reviews about the treble definitely are not wrong! These are so top end heavy that there is next to no mids and a serious lack of bass. It sounds like theyve shoved all the drivers in with no crossover at all and they all just fire away full belt.
> 
> ...


Oh man, do not tell me this  I'm already regretting it and they still have not arrived.
What if a tip I read from many, the pads of the brand itself are garbage, do not fit perfectly and then fall or rather you stay in the ears.


----------



## normanl

Galeonero said:


> Oh man, do not tell me this  I'm already regretting it and they still have not arrived.
> What if a tip I read from many, the pads of the brand itself are garbage, do not fit perfectly and then fall or rather you stay in the ears.


Don't just rely on one person's view. Every one has different sense of hearing. I also have KZ ZS6 and I like it very much. I don't hear the heavy top end and serious lack of bass as described by crezo. By the way, I'm a classical musician with very good hearing.


----------



## wind016

crezo said:


> Just had the KZ ZS6s arrive today as they were about £10 in the AliExpress sale so I thought it would be rude not to give them a try.
> 
> Well all the reviews about the treble definitely are not wrong! These are so top end heavy that there is next to no mids and a serious lack of bass. It sounds like theyve shoved all the drivers in with no crossover at all and they all just fire away full belt.
> 
> ...




Yea, after awhile, you find some people you trust that hear similar to you. A lot of people don't hear the distortion in treble if they haven't protected their hearing at clubs or concerts. I know my girlfriend laughs at me when I put on earplugs at a club. Joke's on her! She can't hear the grainy treble in the KZ ATE. haha


----------



## NeonHD

normanl said:


> Don't just rely on one person's view. Every one has different sense of hearing. I also have KZ ZS6 and I like it very much. I don't hear the heavy top end and serious lack of bass as described by crezo. By the way, I'm a classical musician with very good hearing.



There is also a biological reason, the more older you get the less you are able to hear higher frequencies due to the hairs falling off or something.


----------



## NeonHD

So apparently AB just reviewed the BQEYZ K2 which sits in the ~$50 price range and lauded them, but the real question is: are they better than the QT2?


----------



## crezo

Galeonero said:


> Oh man, do not tell me this  I'm already regretting it and they still have not arrived.
> What if a tip I read from many, the pads of the brand itself are garbage, do not fit perfectly and then fall or rather you stay in the ears.


You never know you might like them. But personally they are really not for me. Fit and sound I just really didnt like, but then everyone has different ears


----------



## crezo

Also for reference I mainly listen to drum and bass, electro soul and glitch hop.

so the music I listen to is VERY much bass driven with some quite hectic multi layered drums, or bass driven but with lots of vocals and saxophones.  So again certain phones sounds suit this type of music a lot more.

If you listen to pop or rock etc they woukd probably sound much better for that sort of music.


----------



## BrunoC (Sep 5, 2018)

normanl said:


> Don't just rely on one person's view. Every one has different sense of hearing. I also have KZ ZS6 and I like it very much. I don't hear the heavy top end and serious lack of bass as described by crezo. By the way, I'm a classical musician with very good hearing.



Absolutely.

The KZ ZS6 is still one of the best deals around especially at 26€. It has a good sense of stage and great separation, and It's dynamics and details makes you get lost in music. Great around all spectrum of frequancies. Better sub-bass, bass and mids than the great ZS5v1. I just love it.

I'm using comply tips and I sense no piercing treble at all. I'm 45 though, so maybe a 20's old ear is different in the treble department.

I tried almost all KZ's and dozens of others IEMs and the ZS6 is still one of the best (the best KZs for me are: ZS10 > ZS6 > ED16 > ED9 > EDR1).


----------



## Wiljen

crezo said:


> Id personally stay away from the F9's. I had the f9 pros they were simply unlistenable.  The treble was painfully sharp, no bass and just a really uncomfortable sound if you listen at any sort of volume. And this is from someone who likes a bright trebble and a good old v signature.   Beautifully made casings and cables, but shocking sound.
> 
> The trn v80s are infinitely better in my opinion in terms of sound.



This surprises me as I found the treble to be the worst part of the TRN v80 and see it as entirely over-hyped at this point.  To Me, the Fiio F9 and TRN v80 have similar problems in that both have hyper aggressive treble.


----------



## Wiljen (Sep 5, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> So apparently AB just reviewed the BQEYZ K2 which sits in the ~$50 price range and lauded them, but the real question is: are they better than the QT2?



Yes, considerably.   I reviewed both of the banned ones and the BQEYZ k2 and kc2 and they are very different signatures.   I put the K2 and Kc2 at the top of my $50 bracket with the Tin Audio T2 as best in class right now.  To me, the banned had some good features but also some pretty major drawbacks.
Reviews of all of them are posted to my blog (link in signature).


----------



## crezo

Wiljen said:


> This surprises me as I found the treble to be the worst part of the TRN v80 and see it as entirely over-hyped at this point.  To Me, the Fiio F9 and TRN v80 have similar problems in that both have hyper aggressive treble.


 Haa This is one of those examples of how tricky this hobby can be when it comes to recommendations and reviews!

As it seems we all hear different things, have different sound signature preference and all listen to different music from different different devices. So what is the percect holy grail 'I've finally found my end of the line perfect iem' for one person, can sound lifeless or too bright to someone else.

Keeps things interesting and just means we all NEED to try more gear to find what's right for us


----------



## dontcallmejan (Sep 5, 2018)

Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.

Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
IT01 - Vshaped for me
King Pro - Vshaped, a bit thin in the mids

Looking for something balanced all arlaro like the Tin Audio T2.


----------



## KarmaPhala

dontcallmejan said:


> Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
> Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.
> 
> Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
> ...


How about toneking t4 @thejoker13


----------



## Wiljen

dontcallmejan said:


> Any recommendations for a neutral or neutral warm pair of iems around 100usd? Was supposed to order the Audbos P4 but the seller failed to ship the item.
> Considering the HiSenior B5+ as of the moment. Thank you.
> 
> Reference IEMS I had in the past for comparison
> ...



Save a few bucks and try the BQEYZ KC2.  they are an absolute steal at $40 when on sale.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Okta Ervianto said:


> How about toneking t4 @thejoker13


T4 looks promising but it costs like $180. Hope it comes down in a sale. BTW the Toneking ninetail seems like a good deal for >$100


----------



## mbwilson111

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Toneking ninetail seems like a good deal for >$100



My Nine Tail has arrived in the country... hope to have it tomorrow or Friday  Can't wait!


----------



## tripside

mbwilson111 said:


> My Nine Tail has arrived in the country... hope to have it tomorrow or Friday  Can't wait!



do post your impressions here, i've been eyeing both the nine tails and t4.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm new to the head-fi community but I was wondering if anybody has tried the BQEYZ BQ3 IEM? I currently have the TRN V80's and really like them. Also nice profile pic
@FastAndClean (I actually took that pic and posted it on Reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/BudgetAudi...t_got_the_trn_v80_and_im_blown_away_with_the/). Anyway I've recently really gotten into Chi-Fi and currently have the Tin T2 and the Revonext QT2 on order. To make a long story short after seeing the review on the K2 and how good they are I was wondering if the BQ3 would be even better? I currently have then sitting in my cart and was thinking about pulling the trigger just to see what they sound like what do y'all think.


----------



## Santojob

mbwilson111 said:


> My Nine Tail has arrived in the country... hope to have it tomorrow or Friday  Can't wait!


@mbwilson111,  I await your impressions on the NINE TAIL. I am now with another recommended by you, the DC1, which I quite like. Is there anything as good as the DC1?

Regards


----------



## Slater

So my new TRN cases arrived. All I have to say is wow these are my favorite cases for large IEMs. They were $0.91 each from Gearbest. Worth every penny!!

Here's a comparison of most of the cases we commonly use (I have many others, but these are the ones most of us have), and the OD dimensions. I did NOT measure the ID, so the measurement do NOT take into account foam liners and the thickness of the plastic/foam etc. The measurements are just a guideline only.

The top row, from left to right:

1. The large rectangular KZ black plastic snap enclosure case (120mm L x 70mm W x 35mm thick). AVERAGE price ~$1.50-$2 each.
2. The new TRN oval fabric style zippered case (110mm L x 70mm W x 40mm thick). AVERAGE price ~$1-$2 each.
3. The larger KZ square fabric style zippered case (80mm L x 65mm W x 25-35mm thick ie it bows larger in the center and tapers out thinner at the ends). AVERAGE price ~$1-$1.50 each.

The bottom row, from left to right:

4. Generic round EPS foam zippered case (70mm Diameter x 25mm thick). AVERAGE price ~$1 each.
5. KZ translucent ABS "Pelican-style" plastic snap enclosure case (80mm L x 50mm W x 35mm thick). AVERAGE price ~$5 each.
6. Smaller KZ "carbon fiber style" square zippered case (65mm L x 65mm W x 25mm thick). AVERAGE price ~$1 each.



Here's a comparison of the side views.

From left to right - KZ black plastic case, TRN oval case, KZ large square case.


From left to right - generic round case, KZ ABS case, KZ small carbon fiber style case.



As a test, I used a "ZS6 style" metal IEM, with KZ braided cable and memory wires formed to my ears and intact. I use this as a test because this is a large bodied setup, and when I put them in a case I don't want to disturb the memory wires. So the case MUST be roomy, and must allow both adequate thickness for the IEM bodies not to touch and scratch one another, but for the cable to have plenty of room. The KZ braided cable is the bulkiest cable I own, so any case that fits this overall setup will fit anything you throw at it!

The cases ranked by overall roomiest to least roomiest:
1. KZ black plastic snap case. Plenty roomy enough for large IEMs and bulky cables.
2. TRN oval zippered case (pretty much a tie with the KZ black case). Plenty roomy enough for large IEMs and bulky cables.
3. KZ large square fabric zippered case (roomy enough for large IEMs and bulky cables, as long as you are careful about winding up your cable)

The following cases did NOT fit my test setup, but I will still rank them for use with smaller IEMs because they will work perfectly fine with them (such as Tin Audio T2, KZ EDR1, etc). Again, ranked from overall roomiest to least roomiest:

4. Generic round zippered case. Not a bad case. I wouldn't recommend it with any memory wire IEM, but it provides just enough room for medium and small bodied IEMs with no memory wire.
5. KZ small square carbon fiber style zippered case. Very small and thin, with minimal room inside. Only the smallest IEMs will fit, and even then will require careful winding of the cable.
6. KZ ABS case. While this is the most "tough" and crush proof, it is comically small inside. Only the smallest IEMs will fit, and even then will require careful winding of the cable.

In my opinion the overall winner is the TRN oval case. It is 90% as roomy as the KZ black plastic case, is cheaper, and is more useful overall. The TRN case has the mesh net on 1 side, which is plenty of room for a 2nd set of IEMs, or a spare cable, loads of tips, etc. The mesh netting also helps to hold and stabilize the IEM inside when the case is closed.

The KZ black plastic case is bulky, the latches are flimsy and can be finicky, and while it's a roomy case and foam lined, the contents just bounce around (and scratch one another). The KZ black plastic case IS nice, however, because it has the foam lining. This lining can easily have very small pieces trimmed off and used for mods (BA and nozzle mods), while still allowing use of the case. I think everyone should own at least 1 if not for this purpose alone. It will also store the largest of the large IEMs. It can even be used for other purposes, such as storing items like smaller phones, phone battery packs, cables, etc. 

If you want to see what my test IEM setup looked like inside each case, here you go:



Spoiler: Inside views with test IEM



KZ black plastic case - loads of room!


TRN oval zippered case - loads of room!


KZ large square zippered case - quite a bit of room as long as you carefully wrap up the cable


Generic round zippered case (sorry, doesn't really fit)


KZ small square carbon fiber zippered case (uhhh, nowhere near fitting)


KZ ABS clear case (uhhh, nowhere near fitting)


----------



## dontcallmejan

Thank you for the replies, would probaby get the B5+ later but would still considering some options before ordering.


----------



## KarmaPhala

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> T4 looks promising but it costs like $180. Hope it comes down in a sale. BTW the Toneking ninetail seems like a good deal for >$100


Just wait for 11.11 AliExpress sales event, t4 will be around $110-115


----------



## Slater (Sep 5, 2018)

ShakyJake said:


> The gaudy C631 is also my favorite at the moment, although my wife and teenage daughter refuse to acknowledge me in public



FYI, I tinkered with the C631 tonight. I was going to spray paint them, but in the end this was much easier.

I cut a strip of black electrical tape exactly 7.5mm wide. Wrapped it around the side of the C631. Repeated for the other side.

Cheap, easy, totally reversible, and more than effective to knock down the bling factor to a more stealthy appearance.

From this (bling bling):



To this (dark knight):


I may or may not cut the circular piece required to do the back. Probably not even worth the hassle, as the huge shiny copper sides were way more blingy than the back of the IEM. Now that the sides are blacked out, the shiny copper that remains on the backs really don't bother me at all, and contrasts it rather nicely


----------



## Baam

Slater said:


> So my new TRN cases arrived. All I have to say is wow these are my favorite cases for large IEMs. They were $0.91 each from Gearbest. Worth every penny!!
> 
> Here's a comparison of most of the cases we commonly use (I have many others, but these are the ones most of us have), and the OD dimensions. I did NOT measure the ID, so the measurement do NOT take into account foam liners and the thickness of the plastic/foam etc. The measurements are just a guideline only.
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! Can you post the link for the first one? I think I'm gonna get two of them


----------



## Slater

Baam said:


> Very nice!!! Can you post the link for the first one? I think I'm gonna get two of them



Sure friend, here you go: https://www.gearbest.com/camera-bags/pp_009195372622.html

Looks like they are still $0.91, which is a great price because they are double that on Aliexpress.


----------



## vladstef (Sep 5, 2018)

Slater said:


> So my new TRN cases arrived. All I have to say is wow these are my favorite cases for large IEMs. They were $0.91 each from Gearbest. Worth every penny!!
> 
> Here's a comparison of most of the cases we commonly use (I have many others, but these are the ones most of us have), and the OD dimensions. I did NOT measure the ID, so the measurement do NOT take into account foam liners and the thickness of the plastic/foam etc. The measurements are just a guideline only.
> 
> ...



Very interesting idea to do something like this. I actually have 4 of these (not including the first 2 bigger ones). For me the best one is KZ's Pelican, without a close second. It's almost perfectly made and offers much better protection - when it's closed I could probably step on it without any damage to it, feels like a rock. The only issue is space inside which does require some practice getting your IEMs in, but I got quick with it in a matter of days, and I am using a bulky teflon 8 core cable which is quite stiff compared to most. To make it perfect, the case should've been larger by 1cm in every direction except thickness.
Also, I got 2 of these for 3.3 euros, so 1.65 a pop or around 2$.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I'm new on this forum and have a question about the banned ChiFi stuff. I understand the whole situation and everything but can we discuss their products and if they are good or not from a personal opinion standpoint? Like I just ordered one of the newer IEMs based on the fact that another similar lower tier model that just was released got really good reviews and was going to ask people what they thought but then I saw the banned list and decided I would ask this first before talking about it.


----------



## Galeonero

BrunoC said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The KZ ZS6 is still one of the best deals around especially at 26€. It has a good sense of stage and great separation, and It's dynamics and details makes you get lost in music. Great around all spectrum of frequancies. Better sub-bass, bass and mids than the great ZS5v1. I just love it.
> 
> ...


Hello, if it's true, not everyone has the same hearing and the same taste, I guess my ears are fine, I'm 21 years old, very rarely have I gone to places where music is at all that it gives and always music using headphones no more than 40-60% and even less.
Although it is rare, as it can be that a product has so many controversies, one part says that they are very good and others that are bad and uncontrolled.


----------



## Slater

vladstef said:


> Very interesting idea to do something like this. I actually have 4 of these (not including the first 2 bigger ones). For me the best one is KZ's Pelican, without a close second. It's almost perfectly made and offers much better protection - when it's closed I could probably step on it without any damage to it, feels like a rock. The only issue is space inside which does require some practice getting your IEMs in, but I got quick with it in a matter of days, and I am using a bulky teflon 8 core cable which is quite stiff compared to most. To make it perfect, the case should've been larger by 1cm in every direction except thickness.
> Also, I got 2 of these for 3.3 euros, so 1.65 a pop or around 2$.



I'm glad you like the ABS case and are able to fit your IEMs in it. It is really unfortunate that KZ didn't make these larger. As you mentioned, 1cm larger in all directions would have been great.

As far as the price, for some reason the shipping is what seems to be really out of whack with these. They are only a few dollars each, but the sellers seem to charge as much as the case costs (or more) just for shipping.


----------



## vladstef (Sep 5, 2018)

Slater said:


> I'm glad you like the ABS case and are able to fit your IEMs in it. It is really unfortunate that KZ didn't make these larger. As you mentioned, 1cm larger in all directions would have been great.
> 
> As far as the price, for some reason the shipping is what seems to be really out of whack with these. They are only a few dollars each, but the sellers seem to charge as much as the case costs (or more) just for shipping.



I've noticed this as well, but NiceHCK has a free shipping option (China Post Ordinary Small Packet Plus). All other shops charge a lot for shipping for some reason - it's smaller and lighter than most IEMs and is pretty similar to other cases that have free shipping so this doesn't make sense.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> FYI, I tinkered with the C631 tonight. I was going to spray paint them, but in the end this was much easier.
> 
> I cut a strip of black electrical tape exactly 7.5mm wide. Wrapped it around the side of the C631. Repeated for the other side.
> 
> ...



Thanks Slater! I might just have to do the third Slater mod to my C631s, to de-guadify them. My teenage daughter suggested that I glue rhinestones on them... Since I was over the top anyway


----------



## ShakyJake

vladstef said:


> I've noticed this as well, but NiceHCK has a free shipping option (China Post Ordinary Small Packet Plus). All other shops charge a lot for shipping for some reason - it's smaller and lighter than most IEMs and is pretty similar to other cases that have free shipping so this doesn't make sense.


 
Just be aware that this shipping option from NiceHCK might take a long time. My last order from them took 80'ish days to arrive, using that option.


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Okta Ervianto said:


> Just wait for 11.11 AliExpress sales event, t4 will be around $110-115


Guess I will wait for 11.11 then


----------



## niron

So far, I am very impressed with the TRN V80 .

Any ideas how to tame the treble other than using a pair of foam tips? Which EQ settings will be best, if any?

Thanks


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2018)

niron said:


> So far, I am very impressed with the TRN V80 .
> 
> Any ideas how to tame the treble other than using a pair of foam tips? Which EQ settings will be best, if any?
> 
> Thanks



I don’t have the V80, but generally speaking, you try 1 or more of the following:

Use narrower bore ear tips
Artificially narrow the bore of your existing tips with a strip of sorbothane or silicone
Cover the whole nozzle (under the ear tip) with micropore or transpore tape
Cover the whole nozzle (under the ear tip) with some sort of filter material - a piece of teabag, paper coffee filter, dessicate packet, cotton, paper towel, etc
Add a thin strip or 2 of micropore tape over the nozzle where the BA drivers are (such as in an X pattern)
Tuck some acoustic foam in the nozzle under the nozzle screen (you’ll need to remove the nozzle filter for this)
Tuck some acoustic foam in the center of your ear tips
Use the ZST foam mod to 1 or both of the BA drivers in each earpiece (you’ll need to remove the nozzle filter for this)
Adjust treble with EQ
Lower EQ by increasing impedance (an impedance adapter or in line volume wheel)
Some of the above mods may work better than others, and some may not work at all on the V80 (like the impedance mods). Some also may change other frequencies than just treble.

The most “surgical” mods (ie the most exact mods that will reduce treble with as little impact on other frequencies) would be the EQ method and the ZST foam mod.


----------



## freebil

Hello. I received tin hifit2 today. I know that tin hifi is the tin audio rebranding. Does anyone know if there are any differences for the earphones?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The most “surgical” mods, meaning the most exact mods that will reduce treble without changing other frequencies would be the EQ method and *the ZST foam mod*.



I still have not done that.  I really do wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I still have not done that.  I really do wish you were my neighbor.



Just convince Panda to move to the states! Although he might miss all of those British delicacies like beans on toast or jellied eel haha


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Just convince Panda to move to the states! Although he might miss all of those British delicacies like beans on toast or jellied eel haha



I have never seen a  jelllied eel in this house.  Would it look like the slugs in the garden?

Beans on toast for him sometimes while I put eggs or jam on my toast  I will eat beans..preferably in chili.  Did you know that they put chili on rice here?  Weird but I am used to it now.  But now it is not a low calorie meal.

To keep it on topic, I wear iems sometimes in the kitchen

...and....my Nine Tail is out for delivery

Five minutes after it gets here someone will ask for impressions... lol.


----------



## niron

Slater said:


> The most “surgical” mods (ie the most exact mods that will reduce treble with as little impact on other frequencies) would be the EQ method and the ZST foam mod.



Thanks! Yeah, I can play with the EQ and set the ohm as well with the ES100 app.


----------



## FastAndClean

how about 
*BQEYZ BQ3 *


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> how about
> *BQEYZ BQ3 *



5 drivers per side - nice.

It's so new though, there are only orders on Aliexpress (no feedback). That means no one has received it yet. You just gotta be a little patient and wait for some people to get it!

BQEYZ seems to really know what they're doing. They pretty much came from nowhere, but it was reported that they have been making IEMs for 20 years.

Every one of their other offerings so far have been good - overall sound, tuning, and build quality (metal, nice cable). I'm rocking my K2 right now in fact!

Good customer service too - 1 person had a BQEYZ wired out of phase, Aliexpress was giving the runaround. He emailed BQEYZ directly, and they are taking care of it.

I have little doubt that the BQ3 isn't going to be just as good as their other stuff.

They even added a chin slider to the cable based on customer feedback!

Their naming is totally whack though. It's totally random and confusing - K2 vs KC2, BQ3, etc. I would have named the new one BQ5 not 3 (since it has 5 drivers). Or stick with either the K or BQ preface, not both. Who knows - I swear some of these companies just pull random letters out of a hat (like BGVP DMG, BQEYZ BQ3, etc).


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Sep 6, 2018)

FastAndClean said:


> how about
> *BQEYZ BQ3 *


 I ordered some to see how they sound since the K2 got such good reviews. Also nice profile pic I actually took that https://www.reddit.com/r/BudgetAudi...t_got_the_trn_v80_and_im_blown_away_with_the/


----------



## FastAndClean (Sep 6, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> I ordered some to see how they sound since the K2 got such good reviews. Also nice profile pic I actually took that https://www.reddit.com/r/BudgetAudi...t_got_the_trn_v80_and_im_blown_away_with_the/


very nice pic indeed, i hope you dont mind that i am using it
share your impressions please when they arrive


----------



## PCgaming4ever

FastAndClean said:


> very nice pic indeed, i hope you dont mind that i am using it


No man glad you like it


----------



## PCgaming4ever

FastAndClean said:


> share your impressions please when they arrive


They shipped yesterday so I will report back when I receive them.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> Five minutes after it gets here someo





FastAndClean said:


> how about
> *BQEYZ BQ3 *



Really hoping maybe I can talk @Ellezhou into a review sample (even if just a loaner) since I just bought the K2 and KC2 outright.


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2018)

I wanted to share an IEM I picked up during the recent Aliexpress sale.

It’s one of those ‘mystery ChiFi IEMs’. The model is officially AR-3001. It’s sold under that name, as well as the Alistooop Mini (Alistooop is the store/seller not the manufacturer). Yes, that’s 3 o’s in Alistoooooooooop.

Who knows who actually makes it. According to the marketing material, it’s made by “a famous designer”, whoever that is. It really doesn’t matter much though. I care about results, so is this IEM worth your time?

Well, it’s got a single dynamic driver, specifically a 5.6mm graphene (sprayed) micro driver.

And this thing is small, and I mean small. It is about 1/3 of the size of the KZ EDR1. They make the KZ HDS3 (another micro driver) look big in comparison. It has to be seen to be believed! It would fit an infant, so if you have small ears, this is your IEM!

The sound, however, is anything but small. This thing has big sound. It’s got a fun v shaped tune. Sub bass is deep and authoritative. Bass is nice and thick. Mids are slightly recessed (as expected for a v shaped tune) but the mids are nice and clear. Treble is nice and lively, clean and smooth. Soundstage is wide - you will do a double take when listening to these. The sound is BIG. They also have excellent isolation. When inserted I can’t hear any external sounds at all. For example, I was driving on the highway with both windows down, and my daughter had her music playing on the stereo - yet all I heard was my own music playing in the IEMs.

The packaging sucks (the thin cardboard package arrived looking like it got sat on). The cable is thin, microphonic, and fabric covered. The cable reminds me of the Rock Zircon cable. It contains (reportedly) a 7N single crystal silver plated copper wire. It has a small microphone, but no control buttons at all. Because of the lack of control button, they should have just made it without a mic IMO.

Everything is aluminum - the shells, Y split, microphone body, and straight 3.5mm plug. Everything has adequate strain relief.

I paid $10, which is easily half of what this could sell for.

When wearing them, they completely disappear inside your ear. You could easily sleep in these. It doesn’t even look like you are wearing earphones, but rather just a wire coming out of your ear haha. You can wear them up or down, but I have been wearing them down.

The only downsides are the thin cable and a tiny bit of bass bleed into the lower mids. But wow these are fun little $10 earphones for sure.

I’ll post pictures of just how small they are a little later.


----------



## Lothar101

Is the silver TRN upgrade cable for the KZ ED16 much of an improvement over the stock one?


----------



## mbwilson111

Lothar101 said:


> Is the silver TRN upgrade cable for the KZ ED16 much of an improvement over the stock one?



I only changed my ED16 cable for comfort reasons.   The stock one would not lie flat behind my ears.. it kept spronging out and was annoying me.  The only reason I ever change cables is for comfort, looks or (in the case of headphnes) because I need a different length.  The TRN cable is nice... I have it on a couple of things.

Actually I meant I have a couple of the black TRN cables plus a silver one on something.


----------



## Lothar101

mbwilson111 said:


> I only changed my ED16 cable for comfort reasons.   The stock one would not lie flat behind my ears.. it kept spronging out and was annoying me.  The only reason I ever change cables is for comfort, looks or (in the case of headphnes) because I need a different length.  The TRN cable is nice... I have it on a couple of things.
> 
> Actually I meant I have a couple of the black TRN cables plus a silver one on something.



My issue with KZ cable is it tends to try to pull the ED16 out of my ears. Causing an inadequate seal.


----------



## Zlivan

Slater said:


> I wanted to share an IEM I picked up during the recent Aliexpress sale.
> 
> It’s one of those ‘mystery ChiFi IEMs’. The model is officially AR-3001. It’s sold under that name, as well as the Alistooop Mini (Alistooop is the store/seller not the manufacturer). Who knows who actually makes it. According to the marketing material, it’s made by a “famous designer”, whoever that is. It really doesn’t matter much though. I care about results, so is this IEM worth your time?
> 
> ...



They are pretty good, aren't they?
I got them few months ago and I wrote a couple of lines in the chi-fi thread.

They are quite bassy, but that can be fixed with little tip rolling. I settled for shallow wide bore tips pushed over the body of the iems so the nozzle is in line with the tip opening.
Very clean and smooth treble and mids, though.


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> They are pretty good, aren't they?
> I got them few months ago and I wrote a couple of lines in the chi-fi thread.
> 
> They are quite bassy, but that can be fixed with little tip rolling. I settled for shallow wide bore tips pushed over the body of the iems so the nozzle is in line with the tip opening.
> Very clean and smooth treble and mids, though.



Nice, I must have missed your post.

Great pic too - shows just how small these are.

For even better sound, remove those little white nozzle filters with a sewing needle, and just run it open! You can always put them back if you want.

I’m using the stock tips, but I will definitely try out your wide bore tip recommendation.

I’m also going to play with the rear vent (under the shell by the wire strain). A simple strip of micropore tape over the vent should knock down that low end. These have the opportunity to be amazing with just a touch less low end (which would make a nice balance of all frequencies).


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 6, 2018)

Lothar101 said:


> My issue with KZ cable is it tends to try to pull the ED16 out of my ears. Causing an inadequate seal.



Yes, that is part of it... the stock cable just does not lie the way it should and causes various problems... I am just using the cable that came stock with the ZSA (angled connector but NOT the same fit as the ones that come with the ES4 etc).  I have it because my husband put a balanced cable on his ZSA.    I think any cable that will fit will be better than stock.   As far as sound goes I do not hear differences because of cables but of course I do with tips.  I have medium Spinfit CP100 on my ED16.


----------



## Zlivan

Slater said:


> Nice, I must have missed your post.
> 
> Great pic too - shows just how small these are.
> 
> ...


I always forget the mesh in the nozzle can be removed 

I messed with the rear vent and it does tame the low end, but they are so tiny and awkward to work with. If sealed completely, too much bass is gone. Maybe micropore, but I didn't have any when I fiddled with them.
Something tells me you'll come up with a much better solution, as usual 

When EQd just a bit, they sound really, really good.


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> I always forget the mesh in the nozzle can be removed
> 
> I messed with the rear vent and it does tame the low end, but they are so tiny and awkward to work with. If sealed completely, too much bass is gone. Maybe micropore, but I didn't have any when I fiddled with them.
> Something tells me you'll come up with a much better solution, as usual
> ...



Yeah, you're right - micropore on the rear vent (even poked with a needle) removes too much bass and also makes them sound closed in and compressed. For that big expansive sound, the vent seems to like to be fully open.

I will play a little more with them, but I think using tips or EQ to reduce the bass a few dBs will be the best method.

They are great as-is for EDM and other bass heavy genres (rap, hip hop, trance, techno, dub step, glitch, trap, etc).


----------



## crezo

Wiljen said:


> Yes, considerably.   I reviewed both of the banned ones and the BQEYZ k2 and kc2 and they are very different signatures.   I put the K2 and Kc2 at the top of my $50 bracket with the Tin Audio T2 as best in class right now.  To me, the banned had some good features but also some pretty major drawbacks.
> Reviews of all of them are posted to my blog (link in signature).


How would you compare the k2s to the v80s?  Im tempted to try them, but also keen to try the BGVP DMGs. Not sure whether to gamble the £40 on the k2s or wait a bit and put down the £100 on the DMGs?


----------



## Galeonero

Hello, I read a lot that foam memory chests help a lot with the sound for the kZ zs6 headphones. My question is if they know if the SHURE brand is good or bad, since it is the one I can get today for a subject imports. They cost about 20 dollars


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Galeonero said:


> Hello, I read a lot that foam memory chests help a lot with the sound for the kZ zs6 headphones. My question is if they know if the SHURE brand is good or bad, since it is the one I can get today for a subject imports. They cost about 20 dollars


Shure's foam tips will not fit KZ's. Shure has much smaller nozzle. You can get the foam tips from KZ itself for $1.2
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...s-In-ear-Earphone-Protective/32859771678.html


----------



## Zlivan

Slater said:


> Yeah, you're right - micropore on the rear vent (even poked with a needle) removes too much bass and also makes them sound closed in and compressed. For that big expansive sound, the vent seems to like to be fully open.
> 
> I will play a little more with them, but I think using tips or EQ to reduce the bass a few dBs will be the best method.
> 
> They are great as-is for EDM and other bass heavy genres (rap, hip hop, trance, techno, dub step, glitch, trap, etc).


Well, now that I removed the mesh, treble opened up, and with some T100 clones that I've found laying around, they sound more balanced. There's some sibilance here and there, but I can easily live with that.


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> Well, now that I removed the mesh, treble opened up, and with some T100 clones that I've found laying around, they sound more balanced. There's some sibilance here and there, but I can easily live with that.



I’ll try some foam tips when I tip roll. Glad you like them without the filter. It adds just the right amount of treble sizzle to balance out the elevated low end.

Here’s a photo of these small wonders next to a AA battery and a US dime.




Anyone remember micro machines toy cars from the 80s? I think the same company that made those made this IEM haha


----------



## GrassFed (Sep 6, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I need to STOP.   I have so many budget sets and they are good... but I only have one set of ears.  I love rediscovering things I have set aside because I had too much at once.


Omars A3 is waiting :-D I absolutely love it. Also like Timmkoo C610 a lot.


----------



## Emelya (Sep 6, 2018)

Slater said:


> It’s one of those ‘mystery ChiFi IEMs’. The model is officially AR-3001. It’s sold under that name, as well as the Alistooop Mini.


Did you read the review of your Kailuhong AR-3001 on Audiobudget? These earphones were rated as "approved". They are also available on Amazon for $13. And the name seems to be Elistooop


----------



## Lothar101

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, that is part of it... the stock cable just does not lie the way it should and causes various problems... I am just using the cable that came stock with the ZSA (angled connector but NOT the same fit as the ones that come with the ES4 etc).  I have it because my husband put a balanced cable on his ZSA.    I think any cable that will fit will be better than stock.   As far as sound goes I do not hear differenced because of cables but of course I do with tips.  I have medium Spinfit CP100 on my ED16.



Thanks for the reminder about Spinfit tips. I had to borrow mine from my Trinity's but they fit much better now. The new TRN cable should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> Did you read the review of your Kailuhong AR-3001 on Audiobudget? These earphones were rated as "approved". They are also available on Amazon for $13. And the name seems to be Elistooop



Nice. I was unaware of the AB review (nor that they were available on Amazon).

It’s nice to know my findings were basically the same as Igor’s. And luckily removal of the nozzle filters is an easy way to boost the treble performance.


----------



## Galeonero

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Shure's foam tips will not fit KZ's. Shure has much smaller nozzle. You can get the foam tips from KZ itself for $1.2
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...s-In-ear-Earphone-Protective/32859771678.html


I appreciate the recommendation but although it seems illogical, they do not go in the own headphones of the brand. Apparently do not hook with the mouthpiece and go away curing I take them out of my ear, I have the almhoadillas inside the ear.


----------



## Wiljen

crezo said:


> How would you compare the k2s to the v80s?  Im tempted to try them, but also keen to try the BGVP DMGs. Not sure whether to gamble the £40 on the k2s or wait a bit and put down the £100 on the DMGs?



They are so far apart in signature that it is hard to realistically compare them.  To my ear, the v80 is very V shaped while the K2 is near neutral and the KC2 even more so.  

v80
+ good detail resolution
+ good bass extension
- odd timbre at times
- hyper aggressive treble that distorts at times

While not my personal tastes, those that listen to fast genres with lots of bass and aggressive styling may find the detail level and speed of the v80 appealing.


k2/kc2
+ good bass extension and control
+ near ruler flat sound profile
- not the best treble extension I've heard
- may be more laid back than some like

The K2 and Kc2 are great if you prefer to listen at lower volume levels and listen to mid centric genres.  

I've debated the DMG myself and will likely have to break down and get one for review. 

I have my K2/KC2 review up on audiofool.reviews and should have a full TRN v80 review up shortly.  I am working on several at the moment and trying to play catch up.  (Laptop bit it).


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> I’ll try some foam tips when I tip roll. Glad you like them without the filter. It adds just the right amount of treble sizzle to balance out the elevated low end.
> 
> Here’s a photo of these small wonders next to a AA battery and a US dime.
> 
> ...



It looks like they were inspired by the design from the Klipsch X11:


----------



## NeonHD (Sep 6, 2018)

***MINI RANT INCOMING***






LOL look what we have here, yet another shameless American ripoff of a well-known chi-fi model: *the Tennmak Banjo*.

Here's what the banjo looks like:





And if it was a quality rip-off then obviously that's okay, but after hearing other earphones from this brand, I am 99.99% sure that the drivers—like all their other models—are not even placed properly, meaning that all you will hear is an insane reverberation of low-mids that will literally give you a headache. Like hell, even Tennmak Banjo's clone—the QKZ DM3—sounds 10x better then the garbage this American brand spews out for the mere sake of profit.

BTW I found this in Winners/Marshall's, so for all you Canadians I'd avoid buying any earphones from this store like the plague (with the exception of well-known brands ofc).

Also I'd avoid buying any "Wick'd" branded earphones as well. You'll typically see them selling for cheap in places like Walmart, but they are also garbage: 100% bass, 0% clarity.

***MINI RANT OVER***


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> ***MINI RANT INCOMING***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably QC rejects from Tennmak, sold off really cheap!

In any event, what does Polaroid even do nowadays? They still do camera stuff?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Probably QC rejects from Tennmak, sold off really cheap!
> 
> I’m any event, what does Polaroid even do nowadays? They still do camera stuff?



I think they have batteries...


----------



## crezo

Wiljen said:


> They are so far apart in signature that it is hard to realistically compare them.  To my ear, the v80 is very V shaped while the K2 is near neutral and the KC2 even more so.
> 
> v80
> + good detail resolution
> ...


That's great thank you! And spooky timing as I literally just read that review in your site before coning here - and great site by the way!

I think based on that I'll pass on them and put the money towards the BMGs as I prefer loud and punchy dynamic sounding V rather than more laid back and neutral.

Looking forward to review... unless I cave in and order the DMGs in the next few days


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

NeonHD said:


> ***MINI RANT INCOMING***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polaroid earphones?! LMAO! Well they have been doing some weird stuff lately (for a company that dabbles in photography stuff), like releasing laptops which btw were utter crap.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> Polaroid earphones?! LMAO! Well they have been doing some weird stuff lately (for a company that dabbles in photography stuff), like releasing laptops which btw were utter crap.



Maybe it is not the same parent company as the lens / glass producers ?


----------



## weedophile

Wooo my AS10 have been signed by my dad. But have to wait till tomorrow or sun before i can get my hands on them.

Cant wait but meanwhile, the T2 first!


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Dobrescu George said:


> Maybe it is not the same parent company as the lens / glass producers ?


I just googled it and here is a quote from the CEO: “_We find these companies that are experts at what they do in specific categories of products and then we carefully oversee every step of the manufacturing process and product approval; as if we’re making it ourselves_”. Seems like it's just branding that's all. Slater was right, it's probably stuff from tennmak that failed QC.


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 7, 2018)

lol, after saying i have to stop and enjoy the earphones i have i got the impressive QKZ CK5 from Amazon although I'm sure I've saw them before under a different name. Good soundstage, slightly fwd mids and smooth treble, very decent detail for the price. Bass is deep and depending on the song can be quite accurate or boomy. Still another good value... with a lovely cable. No micro-phonics.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B076H7W89T/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Even cheaper in China


----------



## Dobrescu George

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> I just googled it and here is a quote from the CEO: “_We find these companies that are experts at what they do in specific categories of products and then we carefully oversee every step of the manufacturing process and product approval; as if we’re making it ourselves_”. Seems like it's just branding that's all. Slater was right, it's probably stuff from tennmak that failed QC.



That saddens me, because I held Polaroid in high regards before...


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> lol, after saying i have to stop and enjoy the earphones i have i got the impressive QKZ CK5 from Amazon although I'm sure I've saw them before under a different name. Good soundstage, slightly fwd mids and smooth treble, very decent detail for the price. Bass is deep and depending on the song can be quite accurate or boomy. Still another good value... with a lovely cable. No micro-phonics.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B076H7W89T/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Even cheaper in China



MUCH cheaper... you need to stop getting so much from Amazon! ...unless you need an  instant fix...


----------



## daoxuat

I’m looking for the iem under 50$ have wide soundstage and detailed any suggestion?


----------



## FastAndClean

daoxuat said:


> I’m looking for the iem under 50$ have wide soundstage and detailed any suggestion?


TRN V80


----------



## daoxuat

FastAndClean said:


> TRN V80


Can you compare it to hifiman re400 I’m using re400.


----------



## FastAndClean

i don't have the re400 right now but from memory it sounds darker with more mids and less treble and bass, the bass on V80 is deeper and with better texture, also the soundstage on V80 is a lot better


----------



## Emelya

harry501501 said:


> ...i got the impressive QKZ CK5 from Amazon although I'm sure I've saw them before under a different name.


The Fonge T01 (£3.59 on Amazon UK) look alike. I'm not sure about the Auglamour R8 or the Sunorm SE-950 with detachable cable, but it seems to me that they also belong to the same family.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 8, 2018)

Emelya said:


> The Fonge T01 (£3.59 on Amazon UK) look alike. I'm not sure about the Auglamour R8 or the Sunorm SE-950 with detachable cable, but it seems to me that they also belong to the same family.



None of those are the same iem as the QKZ CK5 that @harry501501 posted.  There are so many iems with that general shape with many different driver configurations and various prices.

I have the Sunorm SE-950 and that is actually an excellent iem to my ears.  Very happy with it. Not sure if it is still available. My husband bought it in early 2017, had trouble getting a seal and put it aside and then forgot about it.  So fastforward to June 2018...we were clearing out some old iem boxes and found that one of them still had the iem in the box... lol.   This one!  He said I could have it.  I got a great seal with KZ Starlines and love the sound.

Sunorm SE-950


----------



## weedophile

Alright, the AS10 is here!


----------



## tolis626

Hello guys!

Just an IEM newb here that started getting into the chi-fi stuff, mostly through Massdrop (these things are cheap enough to send to Europe without import taxes, so yay). I'm waiting for the Tin Audio T2, as I've heard good things about it, but I just received a pair of **** XBA 6-in-1 yesterday. While I do really like the sound on these things, my right bud seems faulty. It emits a sort of buzzing sound, like something's vibrating in there along with the music (it's not constant). It's most obvious during phone calls, videos with dialogue and quieter part of songs. Seems like it's mostly caused by low mid frequency sounds. Sooo... Maybe a loose BA driver? I'm at a loss here, and I suppose these things aren't covered by any sort of warranty, so there's that. Although I did ask Massdrop about them, so we'll see.

Any ideas about what I could try that might help at all? So far I've tried different cables, but with no difference, it just follows the right earbud. It also isn't affected by my choice of tips.


----------



## paulindss (Sep 8, 2018)

daoxuat said:


> Can you compare it to hifiman re400 I’m using re400.



Completely different animals.

Re-400 is a more mature iem. Sounds mord organic. Analogue. Better treble and absolutely no grainy in any frequency. Soundstage with less depth. But more natural. Less tiring. Its a mid centric iem with great extension in both ends. The timbre are just better and the bass have a naturalness that is marvelous. 

V80 is a deep V shape with good enough mids, and a treble that its not perfect. It lacks dynamics and naturalness. But the good extension and volume makes them a more appealing and well rounded experience than the other hybrids that i have. Soundstage is deep, physical. The bass is earcrushing without being overwhelming. Great texture. Absolutely amazing. Mids aren't to recessed. Vocals close to the ear.

The trn have some difficult to reproduce a nice, easy going and natural sound like the re-400s

I love both and i reccomend both with my eyes close. Trn are much better built and way cheaper to.

Very different beasts. Slight inversed U benchmark(for me) vs a great V-shaped and detailed in both ends iem.


----------



## Slater (Sep 8, 2018)

I took some unused UiiSii E6 IEMs I was tired of looking at, and made some semi-custom IEMs out of them using thermoplastic:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/page-2#post-14472340

In the past I have tried other methods using mold-able silicone earplug putty (Radians), with poor results. The thermoplastic method is far superior, easier to work with, and boy are they oh so comfortable! They can be worn all day with no comfort issues, and they stay in place no matter what - eating, working out, skydiving, etc.

Credit goes to user @Takeanidea from that custom ear mold thread, who turned me onto the idea and has successfully done a number of them.

The material itself is readily available on ebay, Amazon, Aliexpress etc under a number of different names (instamorph, polymorph, etc). The material is milky white by default, but it can also be colored different colors using special color pellets (some people even use food coloring). To melt it, you simply put the plastic pellets into some boiling water and wait for it to turn from white to clear.

So what I did was microwave 1/2 cup of water in a pyrex measuring cup until it boiled, then removed it from the microwave and added the theromoplastic pellets. It takes a minute or so for the plastic to turn totally clear (with no remnants of milky white at all). Then I scooped it out of the hot water using a spoon, at which one you can simply mold it like silly putty or clay.

The process is extremely easy, and the material is very forgiving to work with. The plastic takes a long time to fully cool (like 1-2 hours), and during that time you have plenty of time to mold it, shape it, smooth it, etc. And if for some reason you totally screw it up, you just remove it from the IEM and start all over again (ie putting the plastic back into boiling water until it melts again). My 1st attempt was a fail (I didn't give it enough cooling time and it deformed when I removed it from my ear). So I just removed the plastic, put it all back into boiling water, and the 2nd attempt was a success.

Unfortunately, you can't do this mod to every IEM. The thermoplastic needs something to "grip" onto and/or mold around. So if you have a large bodied IEM like the KZ ZST, ZS3, etc it isn't going to work very well. I used a piston shaped IEM for my 1st pair because I thought it would be the easiest (and also in case I screwed up it wouldn't be a big deal because they were IEMs I didn't care about). Takeanidea has done a variety of other IEM shapes, including Apple Earpods. The hardest part of the process is not covering up any of the vent holes, which will change the sound. So you have to do a little bit of planning to make sure you don’t mess that part up.

The thermoplastic I bought came in a 500g bag, which is easily enough to do 50+ pairs of IEMs! I plan on doing the KZ ED9, EDR1s, or the Elistooop/Kailuhong AR-3001 next, which I expect to turn out great.


----------



## silverfishla

Love the Co Donguri Shinzuku and Brass.  I know they are not Chinese (Japan by way of Thailand) but they are so nice, I just had to mention.  I got the Shinzuku in single ended and the Brass in 2.5 balanced.  Both are great with a slightly different sound signature.  $52 for me, but $34 list (if you can get them where you are).  Shipping from Japan made my price go up.  Very well made and go for an “audiophile room” type sound.  Smooth with fantastic emotive vocals.  Love them.  Big sound stage, clear, and with amounts of bass to boot.


----------



## chinmie

silverfishla said:


> Love the Co Donguri Shinzuku and Brass.  I know they are not Chinese (Japan by way of Thailand) but they are so nice, I just had to mention.  I got the Shinzuku in single ended and the Brass in 2.5 balanced.  Both are great with a slightly different sound signature.  $52 for me, but $34 list (if you can get them where you are).  Shipping from Japan made my price go up.  Very well made and go for an “audiophile room” type sound.  Smooth with fantastic emotive vocals.  Love them.  Big sound stage, clear, and with amounts of bass to boot.



haven't try the brass, but the shizuku has a massive driver flex problem and weird treble tone and flat staging for me. too bad because the build is excellent. the T2 is a much better deal that the shizuku for me 

Japanese iems under 100 that did it for me is the Tenore


----------



## Danfish98

Received my V80s today. Glad I got them for half off in the Ali sale. All I hear from them is ear piercing sibilance. I'll let them burn in to see if the treble mellows some but I'm not too optimistic. Surprised at all the favorable reviews because the sibilance on mine is significantly worse than my ZS5v2.


----------



## Slater

Danfish98 said:


> Received my V80s today. Glad I got them for half off in the Ali sale. All I hear from them is ear piercing sibilance. I'll let them burn in to see if the treble mellows some but I'm not too optimistic. Surprised at all the favorable reviews because the sibilance on mine is significantly worse than my ZS5v2.



How does this sound on them?


----------



## HungryPanda

You evil man slater


----------



## danimoca

I personally think the V80's were one of those massively overhyped IEM's. But that's me.


----------



## bizzazz

Try replacing the tips with narrow bore tips, especially ones where the nozzle cover is thicker.  For me, this tamed the treble to more listenable levels.  It's still an issue if you crank the volume up, but normal listening levels are now tolerable. You do lose some detail up top with narrow bore tips, but since the treble timbre is way off anyways (imho), you're not losing much by cutting some of it down. 

For me, the lesson learned is that the current trend of chi fi iems is to crank the treble up under the guise of detail and resolution.  I guess a lot of people like it so you just have to know the reviewers' preferences and follow the recommendations of the ones that have similar preferences as you.  Even if they state "I like balanced sound", look at their past recommendations and see if their taste aligns with yours. 



Danfish98 said:


> Received my V80s today. Glad I got them for half off in the Ali sale. All I hear from them is ear piercing sibilance. I'll let them burn in to see if the treble mellows some but I'm not too optimistic. Surprised at all the favorable reviews because the sibilance on mine is significantly worse than my ZS5v2.


----------



## weedophile (Sep 9, 2018)

The AS10 OOTB was recessed in mids to high mids (tried I'm not in love by 10cc, and the backup vocals throughout the song makes it fatiguing on most IEMs). But as i need to sleep i just plug it on to my desktop and continued the burn in (not a huge believer) and while i am out today, the mids sounded more prominent using the same track. I feel after the burn or break in, they sound pretty balanced, with slightly less prominent mids.

There's no wow factor with the AS10 but so far to my untrained ears, there is nothing to be picked on. The smoothness in the transition between each phase is something that is unheard of on my other IEMs and it this made the seperation really good as i believe each driver is handling certain frequency range. The treble region can be better, sparkier since i am coming from the T2 but still, its very nice to listen to. Also i feel that there's more room for the vocals to stretch when i listen using this (so better depth?)

More time is required but yeah, a really good introduction to the world of pure multiple BAs IEM at a low price for me xD


----------



## Baam

weedophile said:


> The AS10 OOTB was recessed in mids to high mids (tried I'm not in love by 10cc, and the backup vocals throughout the song makes it fatiguing on most IEMs). But as i need to sleep i just plug it on to my desktop and continued the burn in (not a huge believer) and while i am out today, the mids sounded more prominent using the same track. I feel after the burn or break in, they sound pretty balanced, with slightly less prominent mids.
> 
> There's no wow factor with the AS10 but so far to my untrained ears, there is nothing to be picked on. The smoothness in the transition between each phase is something that is unheard of on my other IEMs and it this made the seperation really good as i believe each driver is handling certain frequency range. The treble region can be better, sparkier since i am coming from the T2 but still, its very nice to listen to. Also i feel that there's more room for the vocals to stretch when i listen using this (so better depth?)
> 
> More time is required but yeah, a really good introduction to the world of pure multiple BAs IEM at a low price for me xD


This is a very interesting topic and, maybe, a bit off-topic as it is not particular to just chi-fi IEMs but more of a general thing.

So... What is the actual truth on burning in your headphones and IEMs? How do you actually do it? I heard about applications that play "pink noise" that you are supposed to leave running for like 80 hours upon purchase to have them work to their full capabilities, but shouldn't your own music do the trick?

And on top of that... If burning them in is actually a thing, why no manufacturer offers to do that so you get a burned OOTB experience? I know some straightly say in their manual that you have to ride them a bit for them to ""unleash"" their true power while others have completely disregarded it like a myth, but there has to be an actual way to prove this.


----------



## tolis626

Baam said:


> This is a very interesting topic and, maybe, a bit off-topic as it is not particular to just chi-fi IEMs but more of a general thing.
> 
> So... What is the actual truth on burning in your headphones and IEMs? How do you actually do it? I heard about applications that play "pink noise" that you are supposed to leave running for like 80 hours upon purchase to have them work to their full capabilities, but shouldn't your own music do the trick?
> 
> And on top of that... If burning them in is actually a thing, why no manufacturer offers to do that so you get a burned OOTB experience? I know some straightly say in their manual that you have to ride them a bit for them to ""unleash"" their true power while others have completely disregarded it like a myth, but there has to be an actual way to prove this.


Well, I guess they don't do it for the same reasons car manufacturers don't run their cars before selling them to you. A car needs to be used a bit under low loads before you can really push it and take advantage of all its capabilities. But if a company sells you a car new, you'd better get it new. Same goes for headphones I suppose. Something that has 80 hours of play in it is, by definition, used. Gray zone, I know, but still, it would probably stink for a lot of people. And it would cost money, so they're better off letting you do the burning in. Or it's all a huge pile of crap and we're discussing nonsense, I dunno.


----------



## mbwilson111

Baam said:


> but shouldn't your own music do the trick?



I use my own music either with a DAP that has good battery life or with my PC desktop system... if it is actually a real thing. I do it just in case it might be real... it can't hurt (unless you go crazy with the volume).  Just use normal listening levels.  I honestly am not sure if I have ever heard a difference but  we are not allowed to argue about the truth of this concept in these threads.  That is for the sound science forums "Discussion" sometimes gets heated and then threads get shut down.

I do not think a manufacturer would have the time or enough "burning stations" to do this for us.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I took some unused UiiSii E6 IEMs I was tired of looking at, and made some semi-custom IEMs out of them using thermoplastic:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/page-2#post-14472340
> 
> ...



will this be hard like plastic or rubbery? also do you think it can be used (and safe enough to do) to make customized tips?


----------



## weedophile

@Baam i use my own music to do the burning in and i guess most of us do that too.

Anw off topic too, Tower of God is a nice manga.


----------



## Slater (Sep 9, 2018)

chinmie said:


> will this be hard like plastic or rubbery? also do you think it can be used (and safe enough to do) to make customized tips?



It’s plastic, but not rock hard plastic. Rather a softer plastic, like the plastic used to make cheap green army men toys, or some toothbrush handles (the kind of handles that you can flex and bend a lot). Kind of hard to describe.

Don’t expect it to be soft and supple like silicone though. But because the fit is perfectly fit to your ear, it is super comfortable.

Yes, it could be used to make custom CIEM style ear tips. Here’s an example, where a member paid a company in the UK to make custom eartips on a Vsonic GR07. All they did was make a mold of his ear impression first, then they basically did what I did (the major difference being I used the silicone eartip and they made a custom tip). He said only paid £95, and that price included having ear molds done by an audiologist.



If you were going to try that, you would want to do that from an ear mold like they did though, not using your own ear. Too much can go wrong doing it to your own ear without an ear dam being put in place first (by a professional audiologist). You can get ear impressions taken by a local audiologist for about $40-$50. And from that impression you can make mold which you can use to make an infinite number of semi CIEMs or even true CIEMs.

Just like anything, I imagine it would take some practice tries before you could do it as perfectly as that company did on that GR07. But that’s the beauty of the thermoplastic - you just remove it and remelt it infinite times. Heck, it took me 2 tries just to figure out the right amount of material to use. The 1st time I unknowingly used twice as much as I really needed. Then it took me a 3rd try just to learn the optimal cooling time. That’s why I practiced with a pair of junk IEMs that I didn’t really care about.


----------



## Philipp F

Hey,
Has anyone tried this tape and/or knows if it will work in place of the 3M micropore tape for covering up ventholes?


----------



## Slater

Philipp F said:


> Hey,
> Has anyone tried this tape and/or knows if it will work in place of the 3M micropore tape for covering up ventholes?



I bought my 3M Transpore tape from Aliexpress (which says 3M and looks legit, but who knows if it was genuine or counterfeit).

I'm sure that stuff you linked will work fine.


----------



## Baam

tolis626 said:


> Well, I guess they don't do it for the same reasons car manufacturers don't run their cars before selling them to you. A car needs to be used a bit under low loads before you can really push it and take advantage of all its capabilities. But if a company sells you a car new, you'd better get it new. Same goes for headphones I suppose. Something that has 80 hours of play in it is, by definition, used. Gray zone, I know, but still, it would probably stink for a lot of people. And it would cost money, so they're better off letting you do the burning in. Or it's all a huge pile of crap and we're discussing nonsense, I dunno.



But in a way, you can consider it part of the manufacturing process, as you are getting it ready for actual domestic/professional use. And I don't know, I never had two versions of the same headphone as in one new and one already used to actually compare, but I'm pretty skeptical regarding this stuff, lol.



mbwilson111 said:


> I use my own music either with a DAP that has good battery life or with my PC desktop system... if it is actually a real thing. I do it just in case it might be real... it can't hurt (unless you go crazy with the volume).  Just use normal listening levels.  I honestly am not sure if I have ever heard a difference but  we are not allowed to argue about the truth of this concept in these threads.  That is for the sound science forums "Discussion" sometimes gets heated and then threads get shut down.
> 
> I do not think a manufacturer would have the time or enough "burning stations" to do this for us.



My own music would be great, though a bit difficult since I'm not going to leave my computer back at home on while at work or the electric bill will be off the charts, lol. Best I can do is have them running at work with my player plugged but I fear the noise may bother any of my colleagues, which takes me to... Does volume play a factor in "the burning conspiracy"? Cause, as stated above, I'm skeptical, but still asking, LOL. 

It's as you say, "do it in case it is real", a bit like "I'll go to Church, so if the Devil exists at least I'm on God's favor!" hahaha.

Good point though on the "burning stations", only manufacturers that sell VERY expensive gear should be able to do so (if it is a thing and actually matters), as I can only imagine that their volume is way lower than your average chi-fi.



weedophile said:


> @Baam i use my own music to do the burning in and i guess most of us do that too.
> 
> Anw off topic too, Tower of God is a nice manga.



Very good, indeed! I was going through it when I first registered haha I remember the day I started reading it, I was off work and read like 50 chapters that day only, lol.



chinmie said:


> will this be hard like plastic or rubbery? also do you think it can be used (and safe enough to do) to make customized tips?



As per the process shared, seems the exact same as mouthpieces for contact sports (Well, the cheap ones). The result is a hard yet soft plastic that stays put, with the same shape you gave but flexible and a bit malleable.

About waiting for it to harden, what you do with a mouthpiece is placing it on cold iced water, so that you speed up the process. You can probably do the same here... unless you need to have already attached to the IEM.


----------



## Slater (Sep 9, 2018)

Baam said:


> As per the process shared, seems the exact same as mouthpieces for contact sports (Well, the cheap ones). The result is a hard yet soft plastic that stays put, with the same shape you gave but flexible and a bit malleable.
> 
> About waiting for it to harden, what you do with a mouthpiece is placing it on cold iced water, so that you speed up the process. You can probably do the same here... unless you need to have already attached to the IEM.



You can’t put it into cold water because the material is physically in your ears (with an IEM embedded).

If you lived in a very cold climate like Alaska or Siberia, you could sit outside. Or you could sit inside of a giant meat locker like at a supermarket or butcher. But other than that, you just have to be patient and wait for the material to cool by itself. As I mentioned, I just listened to some music and watched a few shows on Netflix as the as the thermoplastic encased IEMs cooled in my ears.

And yes, the thermoplastic material is quite similar to the sports mouth guards. When the thermoplastic is melted, it is just like the melted mouthguard material. And when it is cooled, the thermoplastic material I used is somewhat harder than the mouth guard material.

I’m sure the 2 materials are based on the same underlying polymer. They likely just have some slightly different additives to make the mouth guard a little more flexible.

The cool thing is that this material has all sorts of uses. Kind of like the popular material Sugru, this thermoplastic can be shaped, molded, carved, painted, dyed, etc. It can be used to do everything from repair and reinforce things to making costume props. The only limit is your imagination.

One lady on Amazon even made a temporary tooth out of the material (she knocked out a front tooth, and couldn’t get to the dentist for a while, so she molded a perfectly passable front tooth out of the material).

And unlike Sugru, the thermoplastic has an unlimited shelf life, has zero waste, and it can be reused over and over again. Sugru expires within 1 year, and is a 1 time use product.


----------



## harry501501

Added the QKZ QF2 as an add on item to a recent Amazon purchase (white one). It's the weirdest shaped IEM I've had but it is absurd how good it performs at this price. It's borderline silly lol. Had to use foams as i couldn't get great fit from such a long nozzle (there's an innuendo in there somewhere). Foams also helped with bass that was very shy with silicons. My mind was expecting the KZATE sound to come from it but instead i found it quite balanced actually and pretty detailed. I've always wondered what the lowest price would be to get decent passable quality for Head Fi... is this it? Under £3 lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Added the QKZ QF2 as an add on item to a recent Amazon purchase (white one). It's the weirdest shaped IEM I've had but it is absurd how good it performs at this price. It's borderline silly lol. Had to use foams as i couldn't get great fit from such a long nozzle (there's an innuendo in there somewhere). Foams also helped with bass that was very shy with silicons. My mind was expecting the KZATE sound to come from it but instead i found it quite balanced actually and pretty detailed. I've always wondered what the lowest price would be to get decent passable quality for Head Fi... is this it? Under £3 lol.



I know, crazy isn't it?  I can't use foams at all but I got a good fit and enough bass using the Starlines (that I know you hate).  Like you, I found them quite balanced and detailed.  Very enjoyable  You can tell that the plastic is not the highest quality but it does the job.  I assume the weird shape has something to do with the sound that these achieve.


----------



## mixolyd (Sep 9, 2018)

Danfish98 said:


> Received my V80s today. Glad I got them for half off in the Ali sale. All I hear from them is ear piercing sibilance. I'll let them burn in to see if the treble mellows some but I'm not too optimistic. Surprised at all the favorable reviews because the sibilance on mine is significantly worse than my ZS5v2.


I also received v80’s in the last week and am somewhat disappointed.

I’ve not had any trouble with sibilance per se...more that they are inconsistent as funk.

Soundstage is decently wide, a bit closed in compared to the zs5v1 but good enough with some depth.

Bass is PHAT (using foams, it’s gutless with the included tips).  Extension is good but not the biggest strength, more sheer quantity which makes performance very track/genre sensitive.

Carpenter Brut (Trilogy) sounds alive, detailed and compelling - those signature bass monosynths shine with the wide bass bandwidth and detailed treble.  I’ve never heard CB sound like this.  I expected Daft Punk (RAM) to similarly kick ass but it just sounds...a bit limp.  Maybe because they pack a lot of musical and aural information into the mids.  Totally unsatisfying.

So I try some rock: R.E.M. sounds decent, average.  Queen sounds...ugh!  Freddie sounds all distant at times and when the arrangement gets heavy the whole thing turns to muddy distortion- unlistenable.

Overall my impression after a few days is that these are a technical marvel with great detail at times, but they are ultimately just a cheap toy.  I don’t want my music to be changing throughout like a drunk engineer is at the console.

Any suggestions for a more consistent iem with good soundstage & bass extension that doesn’t sacrifice the mids let me know.


----------



## tripside (Sep 10, 2018)

One of the banned stores has a lightning cable (both 2pin and mmcx) on sale now. I messaged them to confirm if it’s Apple mfi certified and the seller confirmed it. However, I don’t see it mentioned in product  description.

Just a shower thought , is it possible that they are just recabling Apple’s lighting to 3.5 dongle, which is for sold <10$?


----------



## loomisjohnson

mixolyd said:


> I also received v80’s in the last week and am somewhat disappointed.
> 
> I’ve not had any trouble with sibilance per se...more that they are inconsistent as funk.
> 
> ...


in the same $$ range, the bosshifi b3s (not the earlier, less bassy b3) should fit the bill--likewise the estron c631, which now seem to be hard to find


----------



## trumpethead (Sep 10, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> in the same $$ range, the bosshifi b3s (not the earlier, less bassy b3) should fit the bill--likewise the estron c631, which now seem to be hard to find



The c631; is turning out to be one of my faves. Jus wish I had gotten two on Amazon before they became scarce. At 15.99; they are unbelievably good and have become my go to over many much higher priced iems.


----------



## BrunoC

trumpethead said:


> The c631; is turning out to be one of my faves. Jus wish I had gotten two on Amazon before they became scarce. At 15.99; they are unbelievably good and have become my go to over many much higher priced iems.



Lucky you. I only find them under the name E-Mi C980 on Aliexpress at 43€ a piece!


----------



## mbwilson111

BrunoC said:


> Lucky you. I only find them under the name E-Mi C980 on Aliexpress at 43€ a piece!



I can't find that at all.


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> in the same $$ range, the bosshifi b3s (not the earlier, less bassy b3) should fit the bill--likewise the estron c631, which now seem to be hard to find



Not hard to find, but hard to find for as cheap as we paid.

I did just see it last week on sale for I think $45 from a seller on Aliexpress. After a few days it went back up to $59.

I think they are easily worth $45, especially with people paying that or more for many IEMs right now (QT2, QT3, phb, BQEYZ, AS10, etc.

I suspect they will be going on sale for 11.11. That would be the time for people to buy a pair.



trumpethead said:


> The c631; is turning out to be one of my faves. Jus wish I had gotten two on Amazon before they became scarce. At 15.99; they are unbelievably good and have become my go to over many much higher priced iems.



Same here. They are my favorite go to as well, over many higher priced IEMs!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Not hard to find, but hard to find for as cheap as we paid.
> 
> I did just see it last week on sale for $45 from a seller on Aliexpress. After a few days it went back up to $59.



I don't see it on ali at all..not that I wanted it... was just curious what it was selling for.


----------



## BrunoC

mbwilson111 said:


> I can't find that at all.



Search for "C980". I found 2 entries.

Here's one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CI9...000&pvid=3c22cc8a-501a-4fa4-8c21-0d06e7db21f7


----------



## audionab

i have been listening to bosshifi b3 after burn-in and now they sound perfectly smooth and incredible 
these are hands on the best mid-centric iem in 50$ range
the only thing missing is removable cable
can removable cable mod be done on bosshifi b3?
also i am looking for another iem with wide soundstage with big best quality bass with decent mids and treble also i will prefer removable cable option
my budget would be around 50$


----------



## trumpethead (Sep 10, 2018)

BrunoC said:


> Lucky you. I only find them under the name E-Mi C980 on Aliexpress at 43€ a piece!



You know,  they may almost be worth that 43 bucks..... Almost.....


----------



## loomisjohnson

trumpethead said:


> You know,  they may almost be worth thanks 43 bucks..... Almost.....


if i wasn't spoiled by the $16 deal i got on the 631 i'd agree; however given that you can still get the almost-as-good 630 (e-mi 880) for $15 the value proposition starts to wane...


----------



## FastAndClean

Why chi-fi and not well know brands anymore? Because it sound good.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well me tonight Steven Wilson - Hand, Cannot, Erase with Faudio FA1 and fostex T90. No iem necessary


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> if i wasn't spoiled by the $16 deal i got on the 631 i'd agree; however given that you can still get the almost-as-good 630 (e-mi 880) for $15 the value proposition starts to wane...



I agree. The C631 are only for those people that long for a touch more midrange to the C630. But I was perfectly happy with the C630 for a long time.

And as you point out, the ones that were being blown out cheap on Amazon made it a no brainer. However, there is quite a price difference between $15 for the C630 and $45-$60 for the C631.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> And as you point out, the ones that were being blown out cheap on Amazon made it a no brainer. However, there is quite a price difference between $15 for the C630 and $45-$60 for the C631.



...and other choices that can give that midrange...


----------



## trumpethead

loomisjohnson said:


> if i wasn't spoiled by the $16 deal i got on the 631 i'd agree; however given that you can still get the almost-as-good 630 (e-mi 880) for $15 the value proposition starts to wane...



You're right I jumped on that one too!! Lmao!!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> ...and other choices that can give that midrange...



Yes, of course. And there are a number of good choices. I did not mean to imply that the C631 was the only one


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yes, of course. And there are a number of good choices. I did not mean to imply that the C631 was the only one



Maybe it was at the price you paid:}


----------



## Daftem

Hi, bros! I'm almost new here. This is my IEM collection.

You can ask me about everything you want


----------



## Astonish

Can anyone recommend me a good iem available on amazon prime that’s under $75? Just want something for sleep listening and portable use.

My favorite sound signature is forward mids/mid centric. I listen to a lot of edm and vocals so it should have decent bass. Rolled off treble is fine, 650s are my favorite headphones so treble doesn’t have to sparkle and extend just want good mids and decent bass.

Thanks!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 10, 2018)

Astonish said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good iem available on amazon prime that’s under $75? Just want something for sleep listening and portable use.
> 
> My favorite sound signature is forward mids/mid centric. I listen to a lot of edm and vocals so it should have decent bass. Rolled off treble is fine, 650s are my favorite headphones so treble doesn’t have to sparkle and extend just want good mids and decent bass.
> 
> Thanks!



I love the sound and the comfort of these (with the right tips..using medium Auvios on mine) so much so that I bought a back up pair in the other color.

https://www.amazon.com/Musicians-Earbuds-Sweatproof-sportEarbuds-Detachable-Transparent/dp/B07CKNF49X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1536624752&sr=8-1&keywords=lafi+sports&th=1#customerReviews

The microphone is said to be crap but I never use a mic so I don't know and don't care.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> Yes, of course. And there are a number of good choices. I did not mean to imply that the C631 was the only one



mid centric or balanced iems under 40$ ? only tin audio and bosshifi comes to mind


----------



## paulindss

Daftem said:


> Hi, bros! I'm almost new here. This is my IEM collection.
> 
> You can ask me about everything you want



We are'nt seeing anything friend. Write your iems so we can see what you have


----------



## Slater (Sep 10, 2018)

paulindss said:


> mid centric or balanced iems under 40$ ? only tin audio and bosshifi comes to mind



+1

Great minds think alike 

Here’s basically the list I just gave someone asking in the KZ thread:

- Magaosi BK50
- Urbanfun Hifi
- TinAudio T2
- Bosshifi B3
- BQEYZ KC2 (or also K2)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2414#post-14476492


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> mid centric or balanced iems under 40$ ? only tin audio and bosshifi comes to mind



 Artiste DC1


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> +1
> 
> Great minds think alike
> 
> ...



I actually was thinking about trying the BK50.  It's available on amazon.com right now for $40.  How do they compare to the sound sig of the c630/c631 family?  I love the way the c630 (and ES670) sound after doing the black filter mod, but I'm apparently too clumsy for them, and I keep ruining their cables in short order  

I am looking for something lightweight with a replaceable cable and thought the BK50 might fit the bill.


----------



## Daftem

paulindss said:


> We are'nt seeing anything friend. Write your iems so we can see what you have



Sorry, it seems that the pictures doesn't uploaded correctly haha.


----------



## loomisjohnson

jibberish said:


> I actually was thinking about trying the BK50.  It's available on amazon.com right now for $40.  How do they compare to the sound sig of the c630/c631 family?  I love the way the c630 (and ES670) sound after doing the black filter mod, but I'm apparently too clumsy for them, and I keep ruining their cables in short order
> 
> I am looking for something lightweight with a replaceable cable and thought the BK50 might fit the bill.


the bk50 is warmer than the 630/631, with a thicker note texture; the latter has more treble extension and microdetail. the bk50 might be less fatiguing for extended listening


----------



## DBaldock9

jibberish said:


> I actually was thinking about trying the BK50.  It's available on amazon.com right now for $40.  How do they compare to the sound sig of the c630/c631 family?  I love the way the c630 (and ES670) sound after doing the black filter mod, but I'm apparently too clumsy for them, and I keep ruining their cables in short order
> 
> I am looking for something lightweight with a replaceable cable and thought the BK50 might fit the bill.



I've got the original BK50 (with tethered cables), and really like how they sound - so I've ordered the new MMCX version.
Haven't received them yet, but I suspect they'll sound nearly the same (there could be a bit less Bass, due to the space taken up in the shell by the MMCX connector).


----------



## mbwilson111

loomisjohnson said:


> the bk50 is warmer than the 630/631, with a thicker note texture; the latter has more treble extension and microdetail. the bk50 might be less fatiguing for extended listening



My BK50 are definitely non fatiguing. Very nice.  I traded away my C630 because it was fatiguing for me (at the time I preferred my Einseer T2 which I still have and like).  I have not heard the C631 and have no plans to get it as I do have so many others...


----------



## HombreCangrejo

mbwilson111 said:


> My BK50 are definitely non fatiguing. Very nice.  I traded away my C630 because it was fatiguing for me (at the time I preferred my Einseer T2 which I still have and like).  I have not heard the C631 and have no plans to get it as I do have so many others...



Did you receive the 9tail? Impressions?


----------



## mbwilson111

HombreCangrejo said:


> Did you receive the 9tail? Impressions?



I just posted about them in the other thread  Sometimes I do not know what has been said where.  Yes, they have been here for a few days and I love them.  Tricky to fit at first but would not be a problem if I shaved my head... lol.  Not the best look for a woman though  I needed to put on my medium Spinfit tips to get the fit I wanted but I am sure others have other preferences.   

I accidentally stayed up until almost 5am immersed in my music... using the Nine Tail with the silver/silver filters.  I can't really say anything more than what @crabdog has said in his review of it (and in his comparison in the TFZ Queen review).

Today a new bud has just arrived so this will be a bud day... no iems.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

mbwilson111 said:


> I just posted about them in the other thread  Sometimes I do not know what has been said where.  Yes, they have been here for a few days and I love them.  Tricky to fit at first but would not be a problem if I shaved my head... lol.  Not the best look for a woman though  I needed to put on my medium Spinfit tips to get the fit I wanted but I am sure others have other preferences.
> 
> I accidentally stayed up until almost 5am immersed in my music... using the Nine Tail with the silver/silver filters.  I can't really say anything more than what @crabdog has said in his review of it (and in his comparison in the TFZ Queen review).
> 
> Today a new bud has just arrived so this will be a bud day... no iems.



Oh thanks. I only read occasionally the other thread. I'm going there.


----------



## mbwilson111

HombreCangrejo said:


> Oh thanks. I only read occasionally the other thread. I'm going there.



Yes, normally the Nine Tail is outside the price range of this thread.  I got a deal during the sale a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, normally the Nine Tail is outside the price range of this thread.  I got a deal during the sale a couple of weeks ago.



I also got them with a last time ali coupon. They left Paris yesterday, so I hope I could have them at the end of the week. Also waiting arrival of Tin Audio T2.


----------



## trumpethead

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got the original BK50 (with tethered cables), and really like how they sound - so I've ordered the new MMCX version.
> Haven't received them yet, but I suspect they'll sound nearly the same (there could be a bit less Bass, due to the space taken up in the shell by the MMCX connector).



Please let us know of any sounds differences. If none I may take the plunge on the mmcx version


----------



## CoiL

trumpethead said:


> Please let us know of any sounds differences. If none I may take the plunge on the mmcx version


I thought I read somewhere that they are different sounding? Someone chime in? All I remember that newer version is more brightish and not so smooth/coherent. I might be mistaken though.


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> I thought I read somewhere that they are different sounding? Someone chime in? All I remember that newer version is more brightish and not so smooth/coherent. I might be mistaken though.



I thought I read something like that too... but it might have been the Brainwavz B200... which I tried to find with a fixed cable and could not.


----------



## AudioNoob

Astonish said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good iem available on amazon prime that’s under $75? Just want something for sleep listening and portable use.
> 
> My favorite sound signature is forward mids/mid centric. I listen to a lot of edm and vocals so it should have decent bass. Rolled off treble is fine, 650s are my favorite headphones so treble doesn’t have to sparkle and extend just want good mids and decent bass.
> 
> Thanks!



I would be looking at Final Audio E2000. They are not mid forward but rather balanced with decent bass and are much more comfortable than the ones listed by others thanks to their size, tips, and inset stress relief.


----------



## mbwilson111

AudioNoob said:


> I would be looking at Final Audio E2000. They are not mid forward but rather balanced with decent bass and are much more comfortable than the ones listed by others thanks to their size, tips, and inset stress relief.



Looks like a nice little microdriver.  

I just took delivery of this one last week... very nice and probably a similar fit to the Final Audio.  I  happened to get a lightning deal on Amazon Uk so I paid less than this.  Nice metal shell.  

https://www.amazon.com/S20-Headphon...TF8&qid=1536681639&sr=8-1&keywords=senzer+s20


----------



## tolis626

So, I already got a pair of **** XBA 6-in-1 and am waiting for Massdrop to end the drop for the Tin Audio T2 to get those, but that's gonna take about a month from now. So I thought about getting a nicer cable for both of these. The cable on the **** is crap, no other way to put it. As for the cable on the T2, I've just heard people say they got better audio quality by switching cables, while others had some rare connection issues with it. It's probably fine, but I'd rather get a higher quality cable for the T2 and repurpose the T2's wire to the ****.

And so I started searching. First wire that I came across was a **** wire in AliExpress, which I quite liked. It's one of these braided ones with the transparent shielding that shows the copper and I adore these. Then I also found some similar ones, but I digress. The name **** rang a bell, but I couldn't remember where I'd heard that before. So it struck me and opened the banned chi-fi link in @Slater 's sig and I saw that same thing there. ****, **** (another company whose cable I saw and liked) and some others, like Revonext whose QT2 and QT3 I was eyeing and ****, that I already have. So I read up on it and saw why they're banned and I decided I'd rather not support these companies further, unless things have changed since then.

My question is, is a company called Nicehck among the banned ones? I couldn't find a reference to them in all the threads linked to the issues I read about, but I'd rather hear it here for sure. If they aren't, I'm probably going with them. They offer the same kind of wire I like at about the same prices, so it'd be ok. If they are among the banned companies, would you guys have a similar cable to recommend? The only others I have in mind are the cables from a company called Moonsaudio on Amazon.de. They are similar looking, they seem like they're good quality and they offer just about every kind of connector combination. But they're quite a bit more expensive than the AliExpress brands.


----------



## AudioNoob

mbwilson111 said:


> Looks like a nice little microdriver.
> 
> I just took delivery of this one last week... very nice and probably a similar fit to the Final Audio.  I  happened to get a lightning deal on Amazon Uk so I paid less than this.  Nice metal shell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/S20-Headphon...TF8&qid=1536681639&sr=8-1&keywords=senzer+s20



Those look good, more treble forward according to a chinese review site. The finals are rather surprisingly full sounding for a micro. Also, my ears are ahem, accommodating so with micros I usually have the strain relief pushing against the outside uncomfortably. The e2000 don't have the relief so they are very comfy. They also come with intermediate tip sizes for the perfect fit. Obviously they are twice the price of the senzer.


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> Looks like a nice little microdriver.
> 
> I just took delivery of this one last week... very nice and probably a similar fit to the Final Audio.  I  happened to get a lightning deal on Amazon Uk so I paid less than this.  Nice metal shell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/S20-Headphon...TF8&qid=1536681639&sr=8-1&keywords=senzer+s20


Do let us know how it is compared to the H1!


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHCK store is fine and very good


----------



## chingo

Hey guys, just made my account but I've been lurking on head fi for a while. I have PMV A-01 MK2's, but have been itching to get new iem's. Any suggestions for all around great iem's with a wide soundstage under $100? I also used to have carbo tenores but I lost them :/


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 11, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Do let us know how it is compared to the H1!



I have not listened to the Senzer H1 in ages.. but this little thing is really nice.  Nothing was annoying me



AudioNoob said:


> Those look good, more treble forward according to a chinese review site



I did not find them to be treble forward... but maybe I am just deaf...


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I thought I read somewhere that they are different sounding? Someone chime in? All I remember that newer version is more brightish and not so smooth/coherent. I might be mistaken though.



Hmmm, I don’t remember reading anything like that. I have the new mmcx version and it’s awesome. Very smooth and coherent.


----------



## Slater

tolis626 said:


> So, I already got a pair of **** XBA 6-in-1 and am waiting for Massdrop to end the drop for the Tin Audio T2 to get those, but that's gonna take about a month from now. So I thought about getting a nicer cable for both of these. The cable on the **** is crap, no other way to put it. As for the cable on the T2, I've just heard people say they got better audio quality by switching cables, while others had some rare connection issues with it. It's probably fine, but I'd rather get a higher quality cable for the T2 and repurpose the T2's wire to the ****.
> 
> And so I started searching. First wire that I came across was a **** wire in AliExpress, which I quite liked. It's one of these braided ones with the transparent shielding that shows the copper and I adore these. Then I also found some similar ones, but I digress. The name **** rang a bell, but I couldn't remember where I'd heard that before. So it struck me and opened the banned chi-fi link in @Slater 's sig and I saw that same thing there. ****, **** (another company whose cable I saw and liked) and some others, like Revonext whose QT2 and QT3 I was eyeing and ****, that I already have. So I read up on it and saw why they're banned and I decided I'd rather not support these companies further, unless things have changed since then.
> 
> My question is, is a company called Nicehck among the banned ones? I couldn't find a reference to them in all the threads linked to the issues I read about, but I'd rather hear it here for sure. If they aren't, I'm probably going with them. They offer the same kind of wire I like at about the same prices, so it'd be ok. If they are among the banned companies, would you guys have a similar cable to recommend? The only others I have in mind are the cables from a company called Moonsaudio on Amazon.de. They are similar looking, they seem like they're good quality and they offer just about every kind of connector combination. But they're quite a bit more expensive than the AliExpress brands.



NiceHCK is great!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I don’t remember reading anything like that. I have the new mmcx version and it’s awesome. Very smooth and coherent.



Then it had to be the MMcX Brainwavz that does not have the same sound as the fixed cable one.


----------



## mbwilson111

tolis626 said:


> I'd rather not support these companies further, unless things have changed since then.



Things may have changed. Nobody really knows. It has been a long time.  Never a problem with products or customer support though.

Having said that, yes, NiceHCK is great.


----------



## hakuzen

+1 NiceHCK


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I don’t remember reading anything like that. I have the new mmcx version and it’s awesome. Very smooth and coherent.



Thanks, That's what I needed to hear!


----------



## tripside

chingo said:


> Hey guys, just made my account but I've been lurking on head fi for a while. I have *PMV A-01 MK2*'s, but have been itching to get new iem's. Any suggestions for all around great iem's with a wide soundstage under $100? I also used to have carbo tenores but I lost them :/



What do you make of the MK2s? I had bought these with such high hopes but I found the sound absolutely abysmal. Probably my worst buy.  Either I got a dud piece or it was the fit. I sold them off soon after. Hopefully the guy who bought from me liked them more than I ever did.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I don’t remember reading anything like that. I have the new mmcx version and it’s awesome. Very smooth and coherent.


You have the old version with fixed cables too? If so, then I must be remembering something wrong...


----------



## Astonish

I ordered the t2s, should be here tomorrow. If anything I figure it will be a good reference point iem


----------



## Slater (Sep 11, 2018)

CoiL said:


> You have the old version with fixed cables too? If so, then I must be remembering something wrong...



No, all I have is the new version. Maybe that's the problem - I don't have anything to compare it to. People are saying the new mmcx one is not as good as the fixed-cable version. But the mmcx one sounds good to me. However, if I had the other one to directly A/B compare, perhaps I would have a different opinion!

However, mine are branded Magaosi. There are some floating around that are branded HSLX (or a similar name) instead. I do not know if they are exactly the same internals and tuning.


----------



## SSandDigital

mixolyd said:


> I also received v80’s in the last week and am somewhat disappointed.
> 
> I’ve not had any trouble with sibilance per se...more that they are inconsistent as funk.
> 
> ...



I agree with some of your sentiment.  And I too am looking for something else, maybe BA10 will be something special, otherwise BGVP DMG.

But try this and let me know what you think.  Remove the metal grill in the nozzle.  Place a small amount of headphone pad foam, same stuff usually used over headphone drivers. Significant changes to sound to me, positive changes.  Still not quite there.  But I am interested on your thoughts after listening to this slight change.


----------



## Slater

SSandDigital said:


> I agree with some of your sentiment.  And I too am looking for something else, maybe BA10 will be something special, otherwise BGVP DMG.
> 
> But try this and let me know what you think.  Remove the metal grill in the nozzle.  Place a small amount of headphone pad foam, same stuff usually used over headphone drivers. Significant changes to sound to me, positive changes.  Still not quite there.  But I am interested on your thoughts after listening to this slight change.


----------



## tolis626

mbwilson111 said:


> Things may have changed. Nobody really knows. It has been a long time.  Never a problem with products or customer support though.
> 
> Having said that, yes, NiceHCK is great.





Slater said:


> NiceHCK is great!


Well, thanks everyone! Nice to see a consensus that NiceHCK is indeed good. I'll probably be ordering from them!

With that said, some of the IEMs sold under the brands that are banned are quite nice. It's a pity that their business practices suck. For example, these Revonext QT2 and QT3 seems great. Oh well, I might as well get a KZ or a V80 if I want more variety!


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got my hands on the BQEYZ BQ3 and even though I'm still tip rolling to get the utmost from them I can say they are very nice


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Just got my hands on the BQEYZ BQ3 and even though I'm still tip rolling to get the utmost from them I can say they are very nice



They just keep rolling out the hits!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HungryPanda said:


> Just got my hands on the BQEYZ BQ3 and even though I'm still tip rolling to get the utmost from them I can say they are very nice


Awesome mine will be here Monday and I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## HungryPanda

3 BA's and 2 Dynamic drivers per side sure give a powerful bass yet pretty balanced sound


----------



## Wiljen

I've got a BQ1 with a special surprise coming for next week - stay tuned


----------



## SSandDigital (Sep 11, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> Just got my hands on the BQEYZ BQ3 and even though I'm still tip rolling to get the utmost from them I can say they are very nice



Did you order from AK Audio?

How is the treble?


----------



## Heyandress7

Can anyone recommend something in the $50-75 range that offers some isolation, somewhat comfortable? only headphones I can relate are the hd650


----------



## tolis626

Something I forgot to mention in my previous posts. Along with my **** XBA 6-in-1 from Massdrop, I ordered a maybe 15$ KZ bluetooth MMCX cable from Aliexpress. Now, it's not the best thing ever, the sound is a bit compromised compared to a wired connection and the microphone on it leaves a lot to be desired, noise isolation included, but for 10-15$ it was a steal, it even supports aptX. Seeing as these **** are a bit problematic and don't offer the most accurate of sound reproduction, when I receive the T2 the **** are gonna be made into a bluetooth headset. And I'm not gonna look back one bit.



Heyandress7 said:


> Can anyone recommend something in the $50-75 range that offers some isolation, somewhat comfortable? only headphones I can relate are the hd650


Well, having heard neither the HD650 nor many IEMs, I can only really make educated guesses, but at this point they're quite educated if I may say so myself. 

If isolation is a priority, I would just get foam tips with whatever I end up getting. It doesn't have to be the more expensive Comply tips either, the cheaper Inairs or even some chinese foam tips from Aliexpress or Ebay will do. Regarding the IEMs themselves, the Tin Audio T2 are supposed to be mid forward and are in your price range. They receive a lot of praise and I've ordered a pair, but can't really give you my opinion just yet. But they're made of metal, have a detachable cable, come with foam tips, most people say they sound great, they can easily be modded for better bass... At <50$ they seem like a killer deal.


----------



## HungryPanda

SSandDigital said:


> Did you order from AK Audio?
> 
> How is the treble?


 Yes I did and the treble is quite awesome, they really are tuned well


----------



## rum_runner

Just received BQEYZ BQ3 earphones and I am very impressed.  I think better than every KZ based on a short time listening. So far just with default tips Very Punchy bass, very good mids, and bright highs without sibilance.  Still waiting for BGVP DMG to arrive, but I have to say these are probably sitting amongst the top of all Chinese earbuds I've tried (and I think I have tried most of them).


----------



## HungryPanda

With the BQEYZ BQ3 I couldn't get on with stock tips, they sound great with both Spinfits and Auvios to me


----------



## aaDee

Been a happy user of TFZ KING for past 8 months. Almost happy with everything this iem offers. Using them with Shanling M2s sometimes I feel the voices are nasal and sound chesty in high pitched songs. Anything in the market with similar sound signature but more intimate mids?


----------



## danimoca (Sep 12, 2018)

Received the *Auglamour F200* and have been listening to them.

In a sentence: they're the most natural sounding IEM I've heard under 50$. They're not the most resolving IEM, due to the more relaxed sound signature. But they work well with all genres and aren't fatiguing.

The build quality is astounding for an IEM that costs about 20$!! They feel and look so much more expensive.


----------



## JanJan

My xiaomi piston 3 has finally kicked the bucket after 3 years. The flimsy cable finally gave in. I'm looking for something to replace it under $30. What is the best one for my budget? may be even under $20 like the piston 3


----------



## DBaldock9

JanJan said:


> My xiaomi piston 3 has finally kicked the bucket after 3 years. The flimsy cable finally gave in. I'm looking for something to replace it under $30. What is the best one for my budget? may be even under $20 like the piston 3



I haven't heard the Xiaomi Piston 3, but they are still available on AliExpress, for ~$5 - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...lorful-Earphone-With/1332894_32823438123.html
This ~$13 _Rockever_ model has a similar form factor, and uses a removable MMCX cable - https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...h-Mic-Remote-Control/2077015_32896935158.html


----------



## Slater

JanJan said:


> My xiaomi piston 3 has finally kicked the bucket after 3 years. The flimsy cable finally gave in. I'm looking for something to replace it under $30. What is the best one for my budget? may be even under $20 like the piston 3



What kind of sound signature are you looking for?


----------



## JanJan (Sep 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> What kind of sound signature are you looking for?


I'm not an audiophile and not too picky with my earphones. I listen to mostly hard rock, some metal, some classical instrumental, some alternative & indie. I guess I'm looking for something clear sounding but not too bassy. I actually like the look of the UiiSii HM7 a lot and it's so cheap and has mic.


----------



## loomisjohnson

JanJan said:


> I'm not an audiophile and not too picky with my earphones. I listen to mostly hard rock, some metal, some classical instrumental, some alternative & indie. I guess I'm looking for something clear sounding but not too bassy. I actually like the look of the UiiSii HM7 a lot and it's so cheap and has mic.


get a kz edr1 for $5 or adax 5-40 for $10: https://www.amazon.com/ADAX-Frequency-Earphones-Microphone-Headphones/dp/B01MZ7599W


----------



## tripside

JanJan said:


> I'm not an audiophile and not too picky with my earphones. I listen to mostly hard rock, some metal, some classical instrumental, some alternative & indie. I guess I'm looking for something clear sounding but not too bassy. I actually like the look of the UiiSii HM7 a lot and it's so cheap and has mic.



I would implore you to look at other options. HM7 sounds very lifeless to me. Also I am surprised your piston 3 lasted so long. My pairs of  piston 2 and 3 started developing issues after a couple of months. 

If I were to take a punt I’d go with Auglamour F200 which is very well built and has been praised by fellow members. You can check reviews of @B9Scrambler and @crabdog.  
Another option is KZ ZS4. I am yet to receive my pair , but @Slater @HungryPanda and @crabdog seem to like it a lot. It also has the advantage of having a removable cable.


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> get a kz edr1 for $5 or adax 5-40 for $10: https://www.amazon.com/ADAX-Frequency-Earphones-Microphone-Headphones/dp/B01MZ7599W



Agreed. The EDR1 has an especially robust build.

Forget the UiiSii.

I like the Piston Fresh Edition for a form factor you’ll be comfortable and familiar with. I paid $2.99 for mine, which for that price I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## crezo

Well I take back (almost) EVERYTHING I said about the KZ ZS6! Turns out the cable I was using is what made it sound so bad.

I thought I'd try it with the V80 cable just as a comparison and wow what a difference... we have the missing 40% of the frequency range 

These are actually surprisingly nice now, trebble is still a little bright but no where near as bad and we now also have a mid range and decently punchy bass.

I guess there was a reason the KZ 'upgrade' cable was so cheap. Even made my v80s sound horrendous!

In short, don't ever buy the cable below, despite how shiny it looks, and how nice it feels.


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2018)

crezo said:


> Well I take back (almost) EVERYTHING I said about the KZ ZS6! Turns out the cable I was using is what made it sound so bad.
> 
> I thought I'd try it with the V80 cable just as a comparison and wow what a difference... we have the missing 40% of the frequency range
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I have a few of those cables and have zero issues.

I’m willing to bet you had it plugged in out of phase (or the wire was soldered out of phase). That would affect portions of the frequency range.


----------



## vladstef

crezo said:


> Well I take back (almost) EVERYTHING I said about the KZ ZS6! Turns out the cable I was using is what made it sound so bad.
> 
> I thought I'd try it with the V80 cable just as a comparison and wow what a difference... we have the missing 40% of the frequency range
> 
> ...



I second this. Cable got quite green without even using it. Sound is ok for me though.


----------



## JanJan

Slater said:


> Agreed. The EDR1 has an especially robust build.
> 
> Forget the UiiSii.
> 
> I like the Piston Fresh Edition for a form factor you’ll be comfortable and familiar with. I paid $2.99 for mine, which for that price I was pleasantly surprised.


May I ask why you didn't like the HM7? I have only been reading good reviews of it.


----------



## Astonish (Sep 12, 2018)

The tin audio t2s came today. The hype is justified

Edit: should give some brief impressions for those who might be looking into them.

First of all thanks to everyone suggesting them,

These are really balanced and smooth sounding iems, they come ready to play without eq (for my preferred sound signature anyway) so with that said what is there sound signature? I’d say neutral and smooth, without being too warm.

Bass- I heard people complaining these had no bass, those people obviously never tried the hifiman re 400 lol These aren’t bass cannons, but it’s quite nice and sufficient for in my opinion. Think Sennheiser 650/6xx bass quantity 

Mids- These are nice for me because I hate recessed mids. These are forward enough to be front and center without being shouty or peaky. Vocals sound natural in my opinion, the timbre is impressive for a $30-50 iem.

Treble- These might be a bit rolled off, but I’ll happily take that because my brief experience with iems so far has been treble cannons and sibilance, so these are a welcome change. I’ve been listening at loud volume and these are just super smooth and rounded off up there. I like dark sound signature so that’s not a problem and it’s much better than spiky treble in my opinion.

Short and quick impressions, these are impressive for $50. Sounds crazy, but I don’t have much experience with iems (if you don’t count the isines) but I like the sound of these more than the lz a5 which were considerably more in price because I couldn’t stand listening to them due to their treble.


----------



## tolis626

Astonish said:


> The tin audio t2s came today. The hype is justified


Great to hear! Makes me feel better for my purchase and makes it easier to justify the Massdrop experience. If I didn't have a 10$ off referral bonus, I'd probably have ordered directly from AliExpress and be done with it, but I'm actually paying like 30€ for these, so no complaints there!

Bass vent mod or not? Have you tried it?


----------



## Astonish (Sep 12, 2018)

tolis626 said:


> Great to hear! Makes me feel better for my purchase and makes it easier to justify the Massdrop experience. If I didn't have a 10$ off referral bonus, I'd probably have ordered directly from AliExpress and be done with it, but I'm actually paying like 30€ for these, so no complaints there!
> 
> Bass vent mod or not? Have you tried it?


 
Just edited my post to add some impressions. I think that’s a great price, I paid $50 for these, the sound signature and comfort work for me, haven’t been able to find that in any iem so far besides the isines which are more like in ear full sized headphones.

I didn’t do the bass vent mod, because I don’t think they’re as bass light as suggested. The bass is definitely there it’s not like the hifiman re400 where the bass is literally missing, the bass is present here. Ill try some edm and see

Edit: Bass sounds in line with the rest of the frequencies in my opinion it’s done quite well. Like I compared above think senn hd 650s. I can see how bass heads would want more, but I don’t think that’s the point of these iems. You can probably do the mod or eq, but I think the bass sounds great with the rest of their sound.


----------



## crezo

vladstef said:


> I second this. Cable got quite green without even using it. Sound is ok for me though.


Not sure if I got a dodgy one then, all connections look and feel fine, but the sound difference is massive. It literally sounds like the dynamic drivers are not even connected when you use this cable, on several sets I've tried it with.  It's a shame as looks and feels fantastic!  Maybe there was a reason it was in the AliExpress sale


----------



## bizzazz

I have the HM7.  Imagine your favorite pair of speakers. Now imagine someone holding a pair of pillows over your ears as you're listening to these speakers.  That's what the HM7 sounds like.  It has a very  muffled sound. Save your $5.



JanJan said:


> May I ask why you didn't like the HM7? I have only been reading good reviews of it.


----------



## JanJan

tripside said:


> I would implore you to look at other options. HM7 sounds very lifeless to me. Also I am surprised your piston 3 lasted so long. My pairs of  piston 2 and 3 started developing issues after a couple of months.
> 
> If I were to take a punt I’d go with Auglamour F200 which is very well built and has been praised by fellow members. You can check reviews of @B9Scrambler and @crabdog.
> Another option is KZ ZS4. I am yet to receive my pair , but @Slater @HungryPanda and @crabdog seem to like it a lot. It also has the advantage of having a removable cable.



thank you! it's a shame that the HM7 doesn't sound good as I like how light and durable it looks. The Auglamour F200 looks very nice and I think I might just go with that one


----------



## TLDRonin

crezo said:


> Well I take back (almost) EVERYTHING I said about the KZ ZS6! Turns out the cable I was using is what made it sound so bad.
> 
> I thought I'd try it with the V80 cable just as a comparison and wow what a difference... we have the missing 40% of the frequency range
> 
> ...


As long as it sounds better I guess...


----------



## Slater

JanJan said:


> May I ask why you didn't like the HM7? I have only been reading good reviews of it.



I like at least some sub bass extension in my IEMs, otherwise they just feel anemic and lack energy. The HM7 have no sub bass at all.

Also my cable stunk of some sort of perfume smell that was distracting. I like to hear my IEMs, not smell them.

I just wasn't a fan, and for 1/3 of the price, I prefer the KZ EDR1 more.


----------



## weedophile (Sep 13, 2018)

Saw a local online shopping app having the UiiSii CM5 and its abit more expensive than amazon, but free shipping! So i went on to order and there's this $5 voucher for first time purchase. Net cost is 10 bucks and boy cant wait for it xD

Edit: Anw was rocking this at work ytd. All the dog wanted was the W1 Pro


----------



## HAMS (Sep 13, 2018)

Edit: nevermind just replied to old post.
So anyone have both tin audio t2 and brainwavz b100 can you give comparison?


----------



## HungryPanda

B100 are my go to sleeping earphones and have a touch more bass than the TinAudio T2.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Saw a local online shopping app having the UiiSii CM5 and its abit more expensive than amazon, but free shipping! So i went on to order and there's this $5 voucher for first time purchase. Net cost is 10 bucks and boy cant wait for it xD
> 
> Edit: Anw was rocking this at work ytd. All the dog wanted was the W1 Pro



I need a link to that dog please


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> I need a link to that dog please


Ahhh it was a christmas gift from my colleague, dont know where she got it from


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Ahhh it was a christmas gift from my colleague, dont know where she got it from



Can you find out?  I like it.


----------



## weedophile

@mbwilson111 Sure! I guess she got it from a local stationery shop but let me check with her when i get to work later

I tried to find and apparently it is a sheep, though the shape of the face is different xD The good thing is that the emotion is customisable, i just thought since it feeds on paper clips, i should give him an angry face

https://www.imprintitems.com/blog/20831/sheep-animal-shaped-magnetic-paperclip-holder/


----------



## danimoca (Sep 13, 2018)

Received the *Tin Audio T1's*. And I must say... I'm pissed.

Either I'm just a complete ***** for treble and my hearing is broken or these are really quite neutral and not warm at all. They do compare quite well to my Hifiman RE-400's and might quite be the most "reference-like" IEM's I've heard bellow 100$, alongside the RE-400's. They don't quite have the same resolution as the Hifiman's, but really, it's not by much. And besides, they have a much more satisfying bass.

Why do some people say these are warm and lack treble? Are people nowadays completely into just treble?

Thank god I didn't buy the T2's...


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2018)

danimoca said:


> Thank god I didn't buy the T2's...



Why? T2 is a different IEM.

That’s like saying “_I bought a Starbucks mocha latte and hated it. Thank god I didn’t buy a matcha green tea._”


----------



## danimoca (Sep 13, 2018)

Slater said:


> Why? T2 is a different IEM.
> 
> That’s like saying “_I bought a Starbucks mocha latte and hated it. Thank god I didn’t buy a matcha green tea._”



You didn't understand it.

I bought the T1's because I knew they were suposedly "warm". That's what many people said. But if this is what people assume is "warm", I can't imagine what the T2's must be (which people say are neutral to bright sounding).


----------



## phthora

danimoca said:


> You didn't understand it.
> 
> I bought the T1's because I knew they were suposedly "warm". That's what many people said. But if this is what people assume is "warm", I can't imagine what the T2's must be (which people say are neutral to bright sounding).



Always disappointing when that happens. "Neutral" is not always the same. I wish people would stop using that term altogether, and describe what they are hearing instead. It would certainly make some impressions more helpful.


----------



## Wiljen (Sep 13, 2018)

I would say the problem is that to the vast majority of non-critical listeners they perceive a mild V to be neutral and a true neutral to be bass and treble lacking (particularly bass).   If you put out 5 headphones of different sound signatures and asked 1000 people to rank them from most neutral to most V shaped I bet their would be no single pattern that was a clear winner.


----------



## NeonHD

danimoca said:


> You didn't understand it.
> 
> I bought the T1's because I knew they were suposedly "warm". That's what many people said. But if this is what people assume is "warm", I can't imagine what the T2's must be (which people say are neutral to bright sounding).



If you can't stand the treble on the T1 (which has been noted as "treble-lacking" on AB), then the T2 would definitely kill your eardrums as they are very sharp and piercing. Sure, they are dead center neutral in the mids, but I wouldn't term the T2 as "neutral" nor natural in the highs.


----------



## danimoca (Sep 13, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> If you can't stand the treble on the T1 (which has been noted as "treble-lacking" on AB), then the T2 would definitely kill your eardrums as they are very sharp and piercing. Sure, they are dead center neutral in the mids, but I wouldn't term the T2 as "neutral" nor natural in the highs.



I didn't say I couldn't stand the T1's. I actually quite like them, as they somewhat resemble my Hifiman's, tough technicaly inferior.

The point is they definitely aren't warm at all as many people say. And I can't hear the lack of treble. It's just right.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I would say the problem is that to the vast majority on non-critical listeners they perceive a mild V to be neutral and a true neutral to be bass and treble lacking (particularly bass).   If you put out 5 headphones of different sound signatures and asked 1000 people to rank them from most neutral to most V shaped I bet their would be no single pattern that was a clear winner.



I agree with this.

Also, neutral is usually used interchangeably with flat. And the 2 terms do not mean the same thing (in my usage anyways).


----------



## NeonHD

danimoca said:


> I didn't say I couldn't stand the T1's. I actually quite like them, as they somewhat resemble my Hifiman's, tough technicaly inferior.
> 
> The point is they definitely aren't warm at all as many people say.



Well the T2 is relatively warm in the mids, but the tradeoff is the sharp treble. If you have no problems with sharp treble, then you might like T2's mids.


----------



## danimoca

Slater said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> Also, neutral is usually used interchangeably with flat. And the 2 terms do not mean the same thing (in my usage anyways).



Problem is people use these terms as they want. It's a mess.


----------



## Slater

danimoca said:


> Problem is people use these terms as they want. It's a mess.



Agreed.

Even worse, most Amazon reviews of audio gear are comical, saying meaningless things like “_these are the clearest headphones at any price_” or “_they sound really loud_” haha


----------



## NeonHD (Sep 13, 2018)

bizzazz said:


> I have the HM7.  Imagine your favorite pair of speakers. Now imagine someone holding a pair of pillows over your ears as you're listening to these speakers.  That's what the HM7 sounds like.  It has a very  muffled sound. Save your $5.



As an owner of the HM7, I'm afraid that is not the case. I don't like the HM7 too much either, but it's for the opposite reason. For me they sound like someone screaming into your ears, meaning that the lower treble is way too sharp and sibilant. EQ'ing the treble down they start to gain exceptional clarity and brilliance.

Of course this is all source dependent, so you may want to try out a different source.

P.S. It's most likely the fit that's the problem. I really hated the HM7 because it was so hard to find the perfect fit, else the sound becomes muffled like you said.


----------



## Slater (Sep 13, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> As an owner of the HM7, I'm afraid that is not the case. I don't like the HM7 too much either, but it's for the opposite reason. For me they sound like someone screaming into your ears, meaning that the lower treble is way too sharp and sibilant. EQ'ing the treble down they start to gain exceptional clarity and brilliance.
> 
> Of course this is all source dependent, so you may want to try out a different source.



IMO, the best thing UiiSii makes is the CM5. It’s a total fluke 1-hit wonder IEM though, because I don’t like anything else they make.

I know others are fans of some of their other stuff, but to me their other stuff comes across as more “cell phone accessory” quality than something for audiophiles. If that makes any sense...

Baseus is the same way. In my experience, these companies that primarily make cell phone charge cables and pink sparkly iPhone cases do not have the proper engineers on staff to do reliable and consistent audio tuning.


----------



## tolis626

Well, I don't mean to intervene, but "lacking" in something can have multiple meanings. A pair of speakers, headphones or IEMs can be lacking in a specific area, be it in quantity (little or no bass) or in quality (boomy, muddy, flubby bass that bleeds into the mids). Get a pair of Beats. I'd say their bass is lacking, but it does so in quality, because it delivers quantity in spades.

I think it's a similar story with these IEMs. From what I've read and from the graphs I've seen, the treble on the T2 extends quite high. It doesn't roll off too early. It just is a bit peaky sometimes. Their bass isn't bad, it's actually pretty flat, but it just misses that oomph that most people find desirable (as noted by the Harman curves corrected for headphones).

Warmth is another term used VERY loosely. One can mean that a warm set of cans has a bit of pronounced bass, one can mean that it has intimate mids/vocals, or that it's a mixture of both, I dunno. Take everything with a grain of salt. If everyone likes a headphone/IEM, chances are it's good, no matter what the descriptions lack in.

Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## bizzazz

I second that.  I wish reviewers would state common headphones/iems that they like on their reviews so we have a reference point.  And not just comparing the current review to other chi fi iems or obscure ones the majority of us may not own.  A statement like "if you like the aound of the hd650, you'll like these" would help tremendously. 



phthora said:


> Always disappointing when that happens. "Neutral" is not always the same. I wish people would stop using that term altogether, and describe what they are hearing instead. It would certainly make some impressions more helpful.


----------



## mbwilson111

bizzazz said:


> I second that.  I wish reviewers would state common headphones/iems that they like on their reviews so we have a reference point.  And not just comparing the current review to other chi fi iems or obscure ones the majority of us may not own.  A statement like "if you like the aound of the hd650, you'll like these" would help tremendously.



It would also help if everyone would fill out their profile so we can see what other gear they have.  It can help if you know what else the reviewer has and it would also help to know what someone who is asking questions already has.  Even if a person only has a couple of things it still helps to know.


----------



## NeonHD

phthora said:


> Always disappointing when that happens. "Neutral" is not always the same. I wish people would stop using that term altogether, and describe what they are hearing instead. It would certainly make some impressions more helpful.



Totally understand what you mean. I believe it's all about relative perception. For example I used to think my ED9 and T515 were neutral in the mids, but after listening to the T2 it made every one of my IEMs sound—for the lack of a better term—unneutral.

Point being, the more experience you have with different IEMs, the more you are able to tell what is "neutral" and what is not. Otherwise if you don't have much IEMs as a reference/benchmark, "neutral" is just purely a subjective thing.


----------



## Heyandress7

After reading all this, what would it be your pick for best band for your buck less than $75?


----------



## HungryPanda

BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## rum_runner

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ BQ3




I concur.... Now listening with InAir tips, and they are just..  Great.


----------



## Wiljen

Posted a review of Voldemort- (He who cannot be named) to my blog.  Another really good contender in the sub-$50 space.


----------



## danimoca (Sep 13, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> Totally understand what you mean. I believe it's all about relative perception. For example I used to think my ED9 and T515 were neutral in the mids, but after listening to the T2 it made every one of my IEMs sound—for the lack of a better term—unneutral.
> 
> Point being, the more experience you have with different IEMs, the more you are able to tell what is "neutral" and what is not. Otherwise if you don't have much IEMs as a reference/benchmark, "neutral" is just purely a subjective thing.



Many people associate "neutral" to "flat" sounding. The term "flat sounding", if I'm not mistaken, comes from the actual frequency response of the IEM (which is an objective measure).


----------



## Wiljen

flat or sharp are musical terms to me and imply the sound is slightly above or below the note.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> flat or sharp are musical terms to me and imply the sound is slightly above or below the note.



I know... which adds to the confusion


----------



## weedophile (Sep 13, 2018)

I think its definitely a great idea to fill up the profiles but the list for some members here *coughs* are too long.
*Fun fact: *If we remove the cables of the IEMs we all have and solder them together, we can plug and play music from the sun xD that means destroying the cables which i bet we wont do that

It also help if we did something like to note down the ones that we love or hate the most so people here can just know at one glance. I used to do that, just a short description but after reading them again they were REALLY inaccurate. Guess having more gives a better idea of what u can get for the price u pay, and also what sounds good and bad to ur ears.

Either way on the UiiSii initially when i just started following chifi, i got the HM7 and i thought. for the cost they were really crazy good. But after awhile i got them out again and they are pretty meh, not say bad in a way but the money can go to better ones like the W1 Pro for example. I must say their Hi905 is decent too, has serious fit issues, lean bass and mids and may be treble cannons for some. To my ears tho they are like T2 with leaner bass and mids, and trebles on steroids lol (i can still take it, not too sharp). For the price its a no brainer u shouldnt go for it, just get the T2. Really looking forward to the CM5 btw!


----------



## NeonHD

danimoca said:


> Many people associate "neutral" to "flat" sounding. The term "flat sounding", if I'm not mistaken, comes from the actual frequency response of the IEM (which is an objective measure).



I believe that is the case. A flat FR curve could sound neutral, but a neutral sounding IEM doesn't have to have a flat FR curve. For me, neutral just means that all the frequencies are well balanced out so that no particular group of frequencies dominates another. 

For most budget IEMs the high-mids are more dominant than the lower-mids, creating an imbalance between the mids. The T2 is the only IEM I've heard where its lower-mids are virtually in equal proportion to its high mids.


----------



## audionab

bosshifi b3 is an example of neutral iem all frequencies are balanced but high mids are slight touch dominant


----------



## weedophile

@mbwilson111 my colleague got it from a japanese departmental store here, takashimaya. I dont think they sell things online though


----------



## hakuzen

to me, "neutral" is when it doesn't alter the original level of any original frequency. this is desirable if you want to listen a track like it was intended. so neutral is flat frequency response. but relative to our ear special characteristics (average target response curve was estimated by Harman and others). so flat relative to that target curve, which shows a considerable hump in upper mids. if you subtract the target curve from the raw frequency response, you get the compensated FR. neutral is as flatter the compensated curve is.
"balanced" doesn't imply that flatness. but the differences between sub-bass, mid-bass, mids, upper-mids, and treble levels, should not be high. balanced is not neutral, but tends to it, without excessive peaks.
that's my particular meaning of these terms.

i always look for an iem to be neutral, to appreciate the way the source was produced. then, you can choose to equalize/filter/alter, if you prefer to listen it with another signature. this is easier than trying to equalize a colored response of iems to get the original sound of the source.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

So my BQEYZ BQ3 came today and I think I need to listen for a few days before making any judgement but the things that stand out to me vs the V80s is the highs are way less (I guess I didn't realize how piercing they are but to be fair I don't mind it and one of my favorite cans is the DT 770s) another thing is the sound stage seems to be a little wider and it seems to have slightly more reverb to it which gives it the feeling of a bigger sound stage. They also gave me a free pair of **** A8's (I don't know how they are but I might just give them to a friend if they are crappy) since they apparently didn't have the color I ask for although I might try and get some money back on that.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

PCgaming4ever said:


> I don't know how they are but I might just give them to a friend if they are crappy



LOL! Crapy stuff for friends...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> LOL! Crapy stuff for friends...


To be fair what I consider crappy they would consider good since my friends are basically happy with their earpods and $5 Walmart headphones.


----------



## Zerohour88

PCgaming4ever said:


> So my BQEYZ BQ3 came today and I think I need to listen for a few days before making any judgement but the things that stand out to me vs the V80s is the highs are way less (I guess I didn't realize how piercing they are but to be fair I don't mind it and one of my favorite cans is the DT 770s) another thing is the sound stage seems to be a little wider and it seems to have slightly more reverb to it which gives it the feeling of a bigger sound stage. They also gave me a free pair of **** A8's (I don't know how they are but I might just give them to a friend if they are crappy) since they apparently didn't have the color I ask for although I might try and get some money back on that.



that A8 looks a lot like the Geekworld GK3


----------



## mixolyd

I was disappointed with the TRN V80’s before but they’ve really done it now.  I’d noticed a few times before a quick crackling sound when I stood up when wearing them, now I know what the crackle is and it’s not nice: they hit me with an electric shock strong enough to make me feel pretty averse to wearing them again.

Static buildup or an actual current meant for the drivers I don’t know but even a mild shock (I’ve had a shock from a light switch before and this was less than a tenth of that) directly in the ear canal is unpleasant.  I wonder if I have a case for returning them to the Ali seller.  I’ve since switched back to my ZS5’s and there’s no crackle or shock of course.


----------



## Slater

mixolyd said:


> I was disappointed with the TRN V80’s before but they’ve really done it now.  I’d noticed a few times before a quick crackling sound when I stood up when wearing them, now I know what the crackle is and it’s not nice: they hit me with an electric shock strong enough to make me feel pretty averse to wearing them again.
> 
> Static buildup or an actual current meant for the drivers I don’t know but even a mild shock (I’ve had a shock from a light switch before and this was less than a tenth of that) directly in the ear canal is unpleasant.  I wonder if I have a case for returning them to the Ali seller.  I’ve since switched back to my ZS5’s and there’s no crackle or shock of course.



That’s the strangest thing I’ve ever heard of! Have you ever had this happen with other gear before? Were you using an amp at the time?


----------



## mixolyd

Slater said:


> That’s the strangest thing I’ve ever heard of! Have you ever had this happen with other gear before? Were you using an amp at the time?



No never happened before, I was using an Objective2 amp which has managed over a thousand hours of use with other IEMs and cans with no shocks.  Google reveals shocks from earphones to be relatively common, whether the V80 cable is a static magnet or there’s a more serious problem with the circuit in my pair I have no idea.


----------



## Slater

mixolyd said:


> No never happened before, I was using an Objective2 amp which has managed over a thousand hours of use with other IEMs and cans with no shocks.  Google reveals shocks from earphones to be relatively common, whether the V80 cable is a static magnet or there’s a more serious problem with the circuit in my pair I have no idea.



Very interesting indeed!


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Sep 14, 2018)

One thing I noticed about the BQEYZ BQ3 headphones is that they don't feel as premium as the v80s the shell is aluminum but it feels more like plastic to me.


----------



## Slater (Sep 14, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> One thing I noticed about the BQEYZ BQ3 headphones is that they don't feel as premium as the v80s they claim the shell is aluminum but it feels more like plastic to me.



While not 100% perfect, there’s a few ways to tell with reasonable accuracy/certainty:

Touch the shell to your lips. If the shell feels “cool/cold” against your lips, it is aluminum (or some metal such as zinc alloy). If it had no temperature difference, it is likely plastic. You can accelerate this process by putting the shell into a ziplock baggie and sticking it into the freezer or refrigerator for 10 minutes, removing it from the baggie, and doing the lip test. If it’s metal, it will be ice cold. If it’s plastic, again there will be little to no temperature difference.

Depending on the IEM finish, you can tell. You can’t anodize plastic; only aluminum. However, you can paint both materials. Also, if it’s plastic, the plastic itself can be colored.

You can make a small scratch in the finish (in an inconspicuous spot). If it’s aluminum, you will reveal the bare (shiny silver) aluminum underneath.

If you gently rub the shell against your teeth, aluminum often feels ‘sandy’. Plastic will feel ‘smooth’. However, if it’s painted aluminum, you won’t be able to tell.

If you gently tap the shell against your teeth, it will have a metallic ringing ‘ping’ if it’s metal. If it has a dull muffled sound or no noise at all, it is plastic.


----------



## Emelya (Sep 15, 2018)

Did anyone try this chindromeda, the Headroom TD102?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> While not 100% perfect, there’s a few ways to tell with reasonable accuracy/certainty:
> 
> Touch the shell to your lips. If the shell feels “cool/cold” against your lips, it is aluminum (or some metal such as zinc alloy). If it had no temperature difference, it is likely plastic.
> 
> ...



I guess I should have said that I could tell it was aluminum but it still felt cheap. I did the temp test and it was cool to the touch so I'm 99% sure its aluminum the paint job they used just feels cheap.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

PCgaming4ever said:


> One thing I noticed about the BQEYZ BQ3 headphones is that they don't feel as premium as the v80s the shell is aluminum but it feels more like plastic to me.



and how do this "plastic" feeling affects the sound?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> and how do this "plastic" feeling affects the sound?


I can't tell that it does but it might because I noticed it has a very very slight reverb to it. But it's not a enough to ruin the sound it actually makes the sound stage feel wider.


----------



## monitoringsound70

New arrival today, Hifi walker A7. 
First impressions.....Tasty packaging lol. 
Sound wise very impressed, a very pleasurable and Musical sound. 
Nice details through the board with a very very nice treble. 
More thoughts to follow but so far it's a definite thumbs up here.


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> Did anyone try this chindromeda, the Headroom TD102?



Wow, it’s a copy of a copy (ZS6) of a copy (Andromeda)!

Wrap your head around that for a while.

I’m sure it will be a matter of time before someone copies this copy


----------



## HungryPanda

I thought they had


----------



## phthora

"Goodnight, dear. See you in two days..."


----------



## groucho69

Only 2?


----------



## TLDRonin

Emelya said:


> Did anyone try this chindromeda, the Headroom TD102?


lmaooo I thought this was a joke


----------



## phthora

groucho69 said:


> Only 2?



Two days is a pretty long time to be away from my King Pros.


Er... wife! I meant wife.


----------



## TLDRonin

Good news, there is a video of the tin audio t2 pros on youtube!


Bad news, its by techmanzz....


----------



## silverfishla (Sep 14, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Good news, there is a video of the tin audio t2 pros on youtube!
> 
> 
> Bad news, its by techmanzz....



Haha!  I saw that.  Basically his take was...the plug is fatter.  He mentioned something about the highs being better, but I don’t think he really could hear any discernible difference.  At least anything concrete.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I'm not sure where those are made, but with the prices they have right now, as they're on a large sale, I think they should fit well in this thread 

NuForce HEM8, HEM Dynamic and BE2

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/nuforce-dynamic-be2-hem8-optoma-experience.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

silverfishla said:


> Haha!  I saw that.  Basically his take was...the plug is fatter.  He mentioned something about the highs being better, but I don’t think he really could hear any discernible difference.  At least anything concrete.



According to Tin HiFi the tuning changes were made to the bass to give them more grunt. Should have a set in hand early next week. Looking forward to giving them a listen.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

B9Scrambler said:


> According to Tin HiFi the tuning changes were made to the bass to give them more grunt. Should have a set in hand early next week. Looking forward to giving them a listen.


Great I just ordered T2s then they make a new version with better bass haha I guess I might be buying another pair then.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HungryPanda said:


> With the BQEYZ BQ3 I couldn't get on with stock tips, they sound great with both Spinfits and Auvios to me



I was wondering if you think your BQ3 have a sound to them on some songs where they kinda sound like you turned the concert hall mode on very subtly or something. Its like they are trying to artificially make the sound stage sound bigger maybe they do actually have that large sounding sound stage and I just have to get used to them. Other than that weird slight reverb type sound they sound really good who knows it could just be me not being used to them?


----------



## NeonHD (Sep 16, 2018)

Alright so I just got my hands on the Remax RM-S1 Pro and made another cool unboxing video for you guys 



I'll save the review for another post (scratch that, these aren't worth reviewing), but for now I'll just say this:

Gave them around ten minutes of listening and then unhesitatingly decided to put them back in the box and threw them into the "nope" bin.

The S1 Pro is nothing special. It's the usual recipe for disaster: emphasized bass, hollow mids, harsh high-mids, and stale uninteresting treble. Their sound is so artificial that it even makes EDM sound artificial.

Skip these pair, its cousin RM-610D is far more balanced and natural in timbre, and therefore superior in sound quality.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Zerohour88 said:


> that A8 looks a lot like the Geekworld GK3


Yeah I'm like 100% sure its the same the packaging it's basically the same except a brand name change.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just for fun I decided to try the **** A8 (clone of the Geekworld GK3) I was sent (No they did not send it for me to do a review on it, it was just in the package for some weird reason. I think it was because they gave me the wrong color earbuds idk) and honestly they don't sound bad nothing like my BQ3 but for the price they are ok. Although now the V80 can be found for a few more dollars and everything except the treble for the v80 is a 1 or maybe two steps up the quality scale. If they started out at about $5-7 cheaper I would say go for it. I will probably give them to a friend because honestly they are better than a pair of $5 Walmart specials or skull candy ear buds most of my friends use and I have two more iems on the way so I don't really need another.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just for fun I decided to try the **** A8 (clone of the Geekworld GK3) I was sent (No they did not send it for me to do a review on it, it was just in the package for some weird reason. I think it was because they gave me the wrong color earbuds idk) and honestly they don't sound bad nothing like my BQ3 but for the price they are ok. Although now the V80 can be found for a few more dollars and everything except the treble for the v80 is a 1 or maybe two steps up the quality scale. If they started out at about $5-7 cheaper I would say go for it. I will probably give them to a friend because honestly they are better than a pair of $5 Walmart specials or skull candy ear buds most of my friends use and I have two more iems on the way so I don't really need another.



You were not the only one who had the A8 included in their BQ3 package.  My husband mysteriously received it as well.  I figured that the reason was they thought his wife should have a new toy too  Other than the crinkly looking cable (not stiff or uncomfortable just kinky), I quite like them.  The are quite bassy but with a few tip changes I am finding them quite enjoyable with my music.  The stock tips were uncomfortable for me.  The did not fit flush enough with my M spinfits.. maybe I need to order some smalls to try.  Too much bass with the KZ Starlines.  I only have one  pair of Auvios left so I have to save them for emergency use   Luckily the Tennmak Whirlwinds fit and sound the best.  Free IEMs!  BTW, my  husband did give them a quick listen and did not seem to really want to give them to me... but...  they are in my ears this afternoon  Been burning in a couple of days and I will do more.. someone said to give the GK3 150 hours.  Easy enough for me to do with  my desktop setup.

No idea if they have been tuned differently from the GK3... they do look identical except for the logo.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> You were not the only one who had the A8 included in their BQ3 package.  My husband mysteriously received it as well.  I figured that the reason was they thought his wife should have a new toy too  Other than the crinkly looking cable (not stiff or uncomfortable just kinky), I quite like them.  The are quite bassy but with a few tip changes I am finding them quite enjoyable with my music.  The stock tips were uncomfortable for me.  The did not fit flush enough with my M spinfits.. maybe I need to order some smalls to try.  Too much bass with the KZ Starlines.  I only have one  pair of Auvios left so I have to save them for emergency use   Luckily the Tennmak Whirlwinds fit and sound the best.  Free IEMs!  BTW, my  husband did give them a quick listen and did not seem to really want to give them to me... but...  they are in my ears this afternoon  Been burning in a couple of days and I will do more.. someone said to give the GK3 150 hours.  Easy enough for me to do with  my desktop setup.
> 
> No idea if they have been tuned differently from the GK3... they do look identical except for the logo.


I just gave them to my friend not because they are bad I actually liked them after listening for a bit but I already have two more IEMs on the way so I gave them a new home. My friend was using skull candy earbuds and she put them in and immediately understood why I love quality audio gear so much. She said shes hooked and can't go back to normal earbuds anymore so score one for the Chi-fi conversion team


----------



## groucho69

phthora said:


> Two days is a pretty long time to be away from my King Pros.
> 
> 
> Er... wife! I meant wife.



I suppose your King Pros can keep you warm at night, but can your wife sing?


----------



## phthora

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just for fun I decided to try the **** A8 (clone of the Geekworld GK3) I was sent (No they did not send it for me to do a review on it, it was just in the package for some weird reason. I think it was because they gave me the wrong color earbuds idk) and honestly they don't sound bad nothing like my BQ3 but for the price they are ok. Although now the V80 can be found for a few more dollars and everything except the treble for the v80 is a 1 or maybe two steps up the quality scale. If they started out at about $5-7 cheaper I would say go for it. I will probably give them to a friend because honestly they are better than a pair of $5 Walmart specials or skull candy ear buds most of my friends use and I have two more iems on the way so I don't really need another.



I like the V80 much better than the GK3. I found the GK3 to be really shouty and hollow in the mids. While the bass was really fun, the TRN is much higher quality throughout the spectrum. Very impressive for the price. A lot of friends and family will be getting the TRN V80 this Christmas too.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

phthora said:


> I like the V80 much better than the GK3. I found the GK3 to be really shouty and hollow in the mids. While the bass was really fun, the TRN is much higher quality throughout the spectrum. Very impressive for the price. A lot of friends and family will be getting the TRN V80 this Christmas too.


Yeah I agree the GK3 when compared to the v80 for the same price is a bad buy but they did knock them down to $15 for the clone the **** A8 which I don't think it's a bad price for them. But the TRN v80 knocks it out of the park for $25 the next version needs to just be a refinement of that so basically they just need to tone down the treble. I'll definitely be picking a few up on the 11.11 sale for friends.


----------



## phthora

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah I agree the GK3 when compared to the v80 for the same price is a bad buy but they did knock them down to $15 for the clone the **** A8 which I don't think it's a bad price for them. But the TRN v80 knocks it out of the park for $25 the next version needs to just be a refinement of that so basically they just need to tone down the treble. I'll definitely be picking a few up on the 11.11 sale for friends.



Yeah, that TRN treble has some real zing to it. Sounds kind of... fizzy. It's in a place in the spectrum that doesn't bother me too much, but it's definitely something to know before purchase. I let a friend listen to them. Told him nothing about them except that they cost 60 bucks. He said for 60 bucks, he'd have to buy them. LOL He'll have a pleasant surprise when he goes to buy them...


----------



## monitoringsound70

So after a couple of days with The Hifiwalker A7 I'm still impressed  
These work so much better with shallow insertion and also isolate better this way too. 
They are comfy and very light to wear, and I like the big shells as they fit really flush in my ears. 
They also look very professional and feel the same way, Great build and great mmcx cable. 
1 Dynamic and 2 BA drivers, and so 2 pence short of £30 these are excellent value  

Sound wise they are exciting and vibrant. 
Nice bass that isn't too strong but is there when called for.
Natural mids ever so slightly above the norm with the high mids prevailing. 
Treble is simply gorgeous, sparkly with tons of extension. Nearly hot but very addictive, reminds me of the Audio Technica Earsuit 7 in their presentation. 
And they were cans!

I love a sparkle in the treble and these deliver in buckets.....superb. 
On a high volume I guess these may cause some fatigue, but on low and normal volume they are lovely and I've no need to up the volume anyway as the isolation is top notch. 

So in summary these represent excellent value both in build quality and sound. 
Plus you get a lovely IBasso type case too. 
Definitely recommended.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Definitely recommended.



I put the A7 in my Amazon wish list after you mentioned them yesterday.  I am going to watch and see if they do a lightning deal.  They have done so with the HiFi Walker A1.... I managed to pick that up for £19.99 a while back.  Most recently it was £24.99... still a good savings. I am not yet done the recommended mod on mine...enjoying them as they are for now.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I put the A7 in my Amazon wish list after you mentioned them yesterday.  I am going to watch and see if they do a lightning deal.  They have done so with the HiFi Walker A1.... I managed to pick that up for £19.99 a while back.  Most recently it was £24.99... still a good savings. I am not yet done the recommended mod on mine...enjoying them as they are for now.



Good idea. 
I had them in mine for a while and I just thought why not  
Yeah I liked the A1 too but went with these as they are over the ear. 
Either way you'll love the A7.


----------



## Slater

phthora said:


> A lot of friends and family will be getting the TRN V80 this Christmas too.



As soon as you receive them, you may want to carefully check every nozzle for looseness, and reglue any that are loose or pop off. It would suck to gift them to people, only to have the nozzles fall off a while later!

The recipients would never know you reglued them.


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Good idea.
> I had them in mine for a while and I just thought why not
> Yeah I liked the A1 too but went with these as they are over the ear.
> Either way you'll love the A7.



How does sound of the A1 compare to the A7?

Also, are all of you A1 owners out there doing the mods @Otto Motor shared? That was supposed to be the magic of the Hifi Walker A1. I don't know if leaving the A1 stock (unmodded) loses some of that magic.

As ridiculously amazing as the modded BlitzWolf ES1 is, if it was just used stock OOTB as-is it’s just ho-hum average. It's the mods that make it something special! Supposedly, the A1 is the same story.


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> As soon as you receive them, you may want to carefully check every nozzle for looseness, and reglue any that are loose or pop off. It would suck to gift them to people, only to have the nozzles fall off a while later!
> 
> The recipients would never know you reglued them.



Good advice. I usually buy an extra one or two for that reason, then I can replace them for the person if they break or something and take care of the return myself. Did that last year. I bought 14 pairs of KZ ATRs (LOL) and had three left over for last-minute birthday gifts. Still have one in a box that I can't figure out who to give to. And of course, not a single one the gifted ones broke.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> How does sound of the A1 compare to the A7?
> 
> Also, are all of your A1 owners doing the mods @Otto Motor shared? That was supposed to be the magic of the Hifi Walker A1. As ridiculously amazing as the modded BlitzWolf ES1 is, if it was just used stock OOTB as-is it’s just ho-hum average.



I still plan to do the tape mod to my HiFi Walker A1 because the highs are a bit high  (probably higher for those younger than myself).  I did enjoy listening to them out of the box but as you know other gear has somehow appeared since then.  I just get too curious... it is not that I am unsatified with what I have or searching for some unattainable musical nirvana.. I just like new toys?  This is not normal is it?

I am afraid to do the bass mod as I fear I will damage the A1.. but I kind of like the bass that it has anyway.  Maybe putting Tennmak Whirlwind tips on them helped.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I still plan to do the tape mod to my HiFi Walker A1 because the highs are a bit high  (probably higher to those younger than myself).  I did enjoy listening to them out of the box but as you know other gear has somehow appeared since then.  I just get too curious... it is not that I am unsatified with what I have or searching for some unattainable musical nirvana.. I just like new toys?  This is not normal is it?
> 
> I am afraid to do the bass mod as I fear I will damage the A1.. but I kind of like the bass that it has anyway.  Maybe putting Tennmak Whirlwind tips on them helped.



Much like the A1 the A7 has very extended highs and really crash and pop with cymbals. But very refined and very well done. 
The stock tips with green bore were a tad too small so I swapped to a red Wide bore and it's a perfect fit. 
Brings the lower mids up closer too. 
Lovely.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> How does sound of the A1 compare to the A7?
> 
> Also, are all of your A1 owners doing the mods @Otto Motor shared? That was supposed to be the magic of the Hifi Walker A1. As ridiculously amazing as the modded BlitzWolf ES1 is, if it was just used stock OOTB as-is it’s just ho-hum average.



Both modded animals are extraordinary.


----------



## paulindss

HungryPanda said:


> B100 are my go to sleeping earphones and have a touch more bass than the TinAudio T2.



Now i am sure i had a falty pair. My b100 was super warm sounding, but without too much sub bass. Huge treble roll off also


----------



## nxnje

So it seemss like my experience with the TRN v80 started a little big advice to everyone that's going to buy it.
I have to say that other people figured out this juet after my bad experience and what can i say is that i am really happy my bad experience could help here on this huge forum.. i received so much help, so this deserved something back from me 


Slater said:


> As soon as you receive them, you may want to carefully check every nozzle for looseness, and reglue any that are loose or pop off. It would suck to gift them to people, only to have the nozzles fall off a while later!
> 
> The recipients would never know you reglued them.


----------



## Wiljen

Thank you to @durwood for loaning me a 2nd pair of TRN v80 to listen to.  I have posted my review to my blog and still think it is a potentialy great iem marred by sub-par treble.   Too bad too because it really has a lot of good points.


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I put the A7 in my Amazon wish list after you mentioned them yesterday.  I am going to watch and see if they do a lightning deal.  They have done so with the HiFi Walker A1.... I managed to pick that up for £19.99 a while back.  Most recently it was £24.99... still a good savings. I am not yet done the recommended mod on mine...enjoying them as they are for now.



Hmm, hadn't really heard about the A7 before. £29.99 on Amazon right now so I'll most likely give it a go.

Saying that the Final E2000 would arrive today and it's my day off so maybe I'll wait!

I've just worked 12 days straight with 500-1000 students a day coming in for Freshers week at the Students Union I work at... I think you in the US call it Rush week? I deserve a day off and a new toy after managing that lot 12 hours day
#
Also looked at the UiiSii T6 but can't find much about it, only the CM5


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Also looked at the UiiSii T6 but can't find much about it, only the CM5



If the T6 is anything like the T8, it is nothing special. The T6 and T8 look to me like they're just tweaked versions of each other.

The CM5 is much better than the T8, but again without ever hearing the T6 to compare I can only speculate based on the design and specs.


----------



## Emelya

Search for the BlitzWolf BW-ES2 instead of the UiiSii T6


----------



## Slater

Emelya said:


> Search for the BlitzWolf BW-ES2 instead of the UiiSii T6



Is the ES2 any good? I have not seen anyone post about it before.

The only thing from BlitzWolf that I own is the ES1, and that's only good with some modding.


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> Is the ES2 any good? I have not seen anyone post about it before.
> 
> The only thing from BlitzWolf that I own is the ES1, and that's only good with some modding.


The ES2 was popular a year ago. There were many reviews and impressions. And I prefer the T8 in this form factor for better treble


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> If the T6 is anything like the T8, it is nothing special. The T6 and T8 look to me like they're just tweaked versions of each other.
> 
> The CM5 is much better than the T8, but again without ever hearing the T6 to compare I can only speculate based on the design and specs.



I have the Uiisii T6 ... purchased from Amazon exactly one year ago today... just checked my orders.  I only remember listening to it when it first arrived.  I don't remember their being anything wrong with it.  I will have to dig it out soon and give it another listen...but I have a new earbud due to be delivered tomorrow... so I don't know when I will get to the T6.  Been enjoying the Nine Tails and others.

Why does the design make you think the T6 is bad?


----------



## harry501501

Emelya said:


> Search for the BlitzWolf BW-ES2 instead of the UiiSii T6



Yeah, I had already spotted that on Amazon.


----------



## durwood (Sep 16, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> Thank you to @durwood for loaning me a 2nd pair of TRN v80 to listen to.  I have posted my review to my blog and still think it is a potentialy great iem marred by sub-par treble.   Too bad too because it really has a lot of good points.



I think for me I listen to them typically at mid volume, the bass and midrange fit my desired signature and I love the fit, very comfortable for me. I think that is why I overlook the just good treble. These are opposite of the ZS6, I can only listen to them at low volume, and the V80 makes me want to turn it up a bit. Glad you were able to finish up your review.

I received my BQEYZ K2C last week, I have been having trouble keeping them in my ears with any of my tips. The stock mediums did not work, the KZ starline mediums were not much better. The TRN stock mediums were better, but still had to continually push them in. I decided to try the stock large tips, and they now stay in place. I was getting annoyed because I really wanted these to work. I have to agree with Otto Motor's review of these. These are bit different than some of my other IEM's because the lower bass just makes appearances from time to time. Tips tips tips, though on these.

Also, I know it has been mentioned by those with more experience measuring IEM's how insertion depth can affect the upper treble spike. I had not noticed it that much until I was trying to measure the K2C. See attached graphs. I really want to come up with a more consistent way to measure, I was only casually measuring before for comparison purposes and to figure out what I like best. Below is my first measurement (L+R), then a shallow insertion, followed by original measurement (stock tips) and the TRN tip with a deeper insertion.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Why does the design make you think the T6 is bad?



I don't know if the T6 is good or not. I only compared it to the T8 because both have the same dual micro drivers and roughly a similar design. But obviously they use a different shell (so could sound quite different), and the tuning of the 2 models could be different.


----------



## Electrolite (Sep 17, 2018)

nvm solved my question


----------



## weedophile

After spending one week with the AS10, i can only say they are the best IEM i have in my arsenal right now. They are the most natural sounding IEM i have, and they do everything with ease (except fit wise its an issue). They also have the biggest soundstage (learnt from the chinese IEM thread today), suoer nice.

Anw the Hifi Walker A1, like @mbwilson111 said, their highs can be a touch too hot, but OOTB they are really good at the lower ends for me so i didnt do @Otto Motor's front vent mod.

Anw since i got another coupon for my local online shop, i just threw $7 for the TRN V20 since it had prettygood reviews previously.


----------



## gattari (Sep 17, 2018)

Where is avalaible tinaudio t2 pro? I read a post about massdrop but at moment no t2 pro on massdrop.


----------



## niron

gattari said:


> Where is avalaible tinaudio t2 pro? I read a post about massdrop but at moment no t2 pro on massdrop.



It's already available on Massdrop - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tin-audio-t2-pro


----------



## gattari

Thanks Niron dropped now


----------



## bizzazz

From massdrop's description: "extended high frequency and an enhanced low frequency" 
Me: nooooooooooooooo...why unbalance a finely balanced masterpiece... 



niron said:


> It's already available on Massdrop - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tin-audio-t2-pro


----------



## Slater (Sep 17, 2018)

bizzazz said:


> From massdrop's description: "extended high frequency and an enhanced low frequency"
> Me: nooooooooooooooo...why unbalance a finely balanced masterpiece...



That’s the same meaningless generic marketing mumbo jumbo that every manufacturer says about every audio product ever made. Just ignore that description.

There were already FR graphs posted that show the exact changes made. Sub bass, bass, etc is 100% exactly the same. All they changed was a bit more in the treble region.

If you need me to find the posts and reviews that explain it all, lemme know.


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> That’s the same meaningless generic marketing mumbo jumbo that every manufacturer says about every audio product ever made. Just ignore that description.
> 
> There were already FR graphs posted that show the exact changes made. Sub bass, bass, etc is 100% exactly the same. All they changed was a bit more in the treble region.
> 
> If you need me to find the posts and reviews that explain it all, lemme know.



Yeah, I hate that marketing crap. All I need to know is if it's more _audiophile_.

LOL


----------



## audionab

phthora said:


> Yeah, I hate that marketing crap. All I need to know is if it's more _audiophile_.
> 
> LOL


less bass more treble = more audiophile

LOL


----------



## harry501501

audionab said:


> *bosshifi b3* is an example of neutral iem all frequencies are balanced but high mids are slight touch dominant



How's the bass on these... I love wooden housing and finally got my Aliexpress account to work lol. £20 so tempted


----------



## harry501501

Whatever happened with the KZ YZ63... is it still in the works? Can't find too much about it.

Might get the Soundmagic es20 as loved fit of BS10


----------



## Slater

phthora said:


> Yeah, I hate that marketing crap. All I need to know is if it's more _audiophile_.
> 
> LOL



Well, I wouldn’t rely on a sales blurb from Massdrop to tell me that either haha

Just wait for a few more HeadFi members to get it - then you’ll get the _real_ story with out some sales spin.


----------



## audionab

harry501501 said:


> How's the bass on these... I love wooden housing and finally got my Aliexpress account to work lol. £20 so tempted


bosshifi b3 is a mid centric iem

the bass is very clean mid bass presence is good but the sub bass is lacking although its there but i feel a slight elevation in sub bass and forwarder mids and one could sell them for 100$


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> bosshifi b3 is a mid centric iem
> 
> the bass is very clean mid bass presence is good but the sub bass is lacking although its there but i feel a slight elevation in sub bass and forwarder mids and one could sell them for 100$



I love the way they sound, and they are absolutely beautiful to look at.

The tuning is somewhat rare in the world of ChiFi, which is why I like them. They’re unique.

I agree though, if they tweaked them and added a removable cable, they could sell them for $100+ easy.

They do have a successor, the B3S. I don’t have the B3S, but @loomisjohnson has both, and can tell us how they do apes to one another.

From memory, I’m 90% sure he said the B3S is more v shaped and has the bump in sub bass the B3 was missing. But theirs are what make the regular B3 unique, which I think are recessed even more in the B3S.


----------



## Slater (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey, BQEYZ K2 or K2C owners (@Otto Motor etc), can you please check something for me?

On Michael Jackson's Thriller (Single Version, flac), when Vincent Price does his narration, he just doesn't sound right on my K2. His voice has a tonality that is really off, and not natural - it just plain doesn't sound like him. His voice is also missing depth and lushness that I hear on other IEMs.

I never noticed it before now, because this is the 1st time I listened to Thriller. I immediately noticed it because I know what Vincent Price is supposed to sound like (I've loved the song/album since 1982, as well as his movies).

I don't know if it's just the tuning of the K2, or if it's something wrong with my pair (like the midrange driver). But now that I know it's there it will bother me (because that tonality will be off no matter what music I'm listening to) 

If you have the K2 or K2C, would you mind A/Bing that portion of Thriller against a few other IEMs and (ZS6, QT2, Tinaudio T2, ZS4, etc) and letting me know your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> Well, I wouldn’t rely on a sales blurb from Massdrop to tell me that either haha
> 
> Just wait for a few more HeadFi members to get it - then you’ll get the _real_ story with out some sales spin.



Hmm... I'll be waiting for the celebrity endorsements, thank you very much. I mean, who knows more about audio than a person paid to endorse audio equipment?


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have the BQEYZ BQ3 and Thriller sounds good on them, and I tell no lie it sounded very good on the Tiandirenhe TD08 . Excellent on KZ ZS4


----------



## groucho69

phthora said:


> Hmm... I'll be waiting for the celebrity endorsements, thank you very much. I mean, who knows more about audio than a person paid to endorse audio equipment?



Is that a Bleats shot?


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 20, 2018)

The *QCY QM05* might not be expensive costing just a mere 10 US dollars (68 RMB) here in China, but they sound completely astonishing!

Checkout my impression on these! 

Link...
 Post #18167






-Clear


----------



## bizzazz

You have my interest piqued. Although there have been many others that have claimed X iem is just as good or better than the T2 in the $50 and under category and for me none have even come close. 

I'm a huge fan of the Sennheiser HD600 series sound signature and to me the T2 is like the HD600 with some of the Sennheiser veil lifted. 



1clearhead said:


> The *QCY QM05* might not be expensive costing just a mere 10 US dollars, but they sound completely astonishing!
> 
> Checkout my impression on these!
> 
> ...


----------



## DeathOrgy

As someone who tends to struggle with proper isolation/fit with most types of tips aside from foam ones, and having issues with sibilance, which of the KZ AS10 or HiFi Walker A7 would be best? Was also considering the BQ3's, but the other two are more tempting to me at lower prices.


----------



## 1clearhead

bizzazz said:


> You have my interest piqued. Although there have been many others that have claimed X iem is just as good or better than the T2 in the $50 and under category and for me none have even come close.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the Sennheiser HD600 series sound signature and to me the T2 is like the HD600 with some of the Sennheiser veil lifted.


Actually, when it comes to resolution and imaging, they both are very compatable. But, the QM05 has some details that separate them both. With the QM05 the bass is slightly faster to the punch and leveled-off to a better position having better chemistry with the midrange, and in turn the midrange behaves better and doesn't show the peak that the T2 shows according the genre selected. The highs is slightly taylored to penetrate more effectively showing greater details overall. And finally, it can demonstrate a 3D-like soundstage that overwhelmes even my own senses to a higher level of enjoyment taking the number one spot on my personal list for top dynamic driver for now.

-Clear


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Actually, when it comes to resolution and imaging, they both are very compatable. But, the QM05 has some details that separate them both. With the QM05 the bass is slightly faster to the punch and leveled-off to a better position having better chemistry with the midrange, and in turn the midrange behaves better and doesn't show the peak that the T2 shows according the genre selected. The highs is slightly taylored to penetrate more effectively showing greater details overall. And finally, it can demonstrate a 3D-like soundstage that overwhelmes even my own senses to a higher level of enjoyment taking the number one spot on my personal list for top dynamic driver for now.
> 
> -Clear



Tell me when it appears in gearbest or aliexpress  Want to try.


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> Tell me when it appears in gearbest or aliexpress  Want to try.


Since I'm in China, I'll try to send them a message tonight and see if they can place them on Aliexpress.


----------



## eggnogg

zs7?


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> zs7?



Say whaaaaassa?

Wow, I am excited! ZS6 is one of my favorites, so the thought of it being improved even more is exciting. And that blue is great looking!

I would love to swap the red cover from one of my red ZS6 to the R side of those, to have color coded channels


----------



## maxxevv

Poster says 1 dynamic, 4 balanced armatures. Purity of sound in all 3 areas, astounding bass. 

Should be interesting. 



eggnogg said:


> zs7?


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> Poster says 1 dynamic, 4 balanced armatures. Purity of sound in all 3 areas, astounding bass.
> 
> Should be interesting.



Ah, so they removed the small micro driver to make room for 2 BAs in its place. Very cool!


----------



## HAMS

Was considering t2, I end up ordering the old single ba Sony xba 1 for 25 lol. GE's measurement looks good, similar to ath-im02 actually but no treble above 12k.


----------



## danimoca

HAMS said:


> Was considering t2, I end up ordering the old single ba Sony xba 1 for 25 lol. GE's measurement looks good, similar to ath-im02 actually but no treble above 12k.



I've had those. They were nothing special. Extremely mid-centric.


----------



## stryed

eggnogg said:


> zs7?


Oh well....AS10 on hold now. 
Was not a fan of copying the andromedas, especially since the form factor was very difficult on my ears during the first weeks. After a month or two, and now a year's of use, they don't swivel about and are comfy. I'm now a fan.
If this KZ7 has as good of a soundstage as the KZ5/AS10, I'm all ears


----------



## stryed

Any non-over ears cheapos that are worth buying as gifts to people that treat their IEMs like a hippo would? 
I've tried replaceable wires, but after a 2nd replacement, they end up breaking the IEM after a year....
ED9 from KZ came to mind, but there might be new comers that I'm not aware of. Please advise


----------



## bizzazz

For Sennheiser fans, mid-centric is heaven. 



danimoca said:


> I've had those. They were nothing special. Extremely mid-centric.


----------



## tripside

I've been listening to the ZS4. It looks glorious in red. Fit is an issue for me personally and I can foresee a lot of people having issues with it. But some might find it very comfortable because of the way the shell are shaped. The cable is much improved. The new tips are softer compared to previous versions. Bass is punchy and extension is pretty good. Highs are detailed, have a touch of sparkle to them and aren't sibilant. Mids have a good amount body but sit behind highs and lows. Fit issues not withstanding, I think its an improvement over ED16.


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2018)

stryed said:


> Any non-over ears cheapos that are worth buying as gifts to people that treat their IEMs like a hippo would?
> I've tried replaceable wires, but after a 2nd replacement, they end up breaking the IEM after a year....
> ED9 from KZ came to mind, but there might be new comers that I'm not aware of. Please advise



EDR1 (without mic). That’s as tough, as cheap, and as good sounding as you’re gonna get for the price.

If you look around you can find the non-mic version for $2.50 or less.


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2018)

tripside said:


> I've been listening to the ZS4. It looks glorious in red. Fit is an issue for me personally and I can foresee a lot of people having issues with it. But some might find it very comfortable because of the way the shell are shaped. The cable is much improved. The new tips are softer compared to previous versions. Bass is punchy and extension is pretty good. Highs are detailed, have a touch of sparkle to them and aren't sibilant. Mids have a good amount body but sit behind highs and lows. Fit issues not withstanding, I think its an improvement over ED16.



So I’ve always been curious what it is about the ZS3 (and now ZS4) fit that causes people issues? Is it fighting with the memory cable? Is it the shape of the ears? Is it people trying to wear it down like a piston style IEM? Is it not rotating it to properly so it tucks it into the concha?

I know we all have different ear anatomies, but at the same time I know the ear wires do sometimes get in the way of a good fit. And I have also seen photos of people with similar IEMs (like the ZST for example), and they have it rotated completely crooked in their ears like they’re trying to put a square peg in a round hole.

I’ll bet probably 25% of the fit issues (or more) are just related to the issues I mentioned above.


----------



## stryed

Slater said:


> EDR1 (without mic). That’s as tough, as cheap, and as good sounding as you’re gonna get for the price.
> 
> If you look around you can find the non-mic version for $2.50 or less.


That's TOO CHEAP, if there's even such a term  How would you compare them to the KZ ZSE at <5eu (not impressed as they sounded LQ, like the KZ3 without a nice comfort and bass rumble).


----------



## Dobrescu George

I have a hand of sub-100 IEMs in for review...  

Will be doing 

TRN V80 
Tin T2
Hibiki MK2
Geek GK3
BGVP DMG

Also Linsoul BLD Earbud. 

If anyone has any curiosities that I would do great to include in the reviews, please let me know


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2018)

stryed said:


> That's TOO CHEAP, if there's even such a term  How would you compare them to the KZ ZSE at <5eu (not impressed as they sounded LQ, like the KZ3 without a nice comfort and bass rumble).



Don’t let the price fool you. The quality of the build plus the sound is better than many $20 IEMs. No one would know the price but you.

I don’t like the fit nor the sound of the ZSE. The EDR1 sounds better and is built better (which you said the build quality was important).

Just try 1 set of EDR1 and see for yourself. If you hate it or it feels cheap you’re only out $2. But if you like it, there’s your gift.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dobrescu George said:


> I have a hand of sub-100 IEMs in for review...
> 
> Will be doing
> 
> ...



Nice lineup! Really curious to see what you think of the GK3.


----------



## Riz99

@B9Scrambler any update on the final audio e2000 review, waiting patiently for it.


----------



## phthora

Dobrescu George said:


> I have a hand of sub-100 IEMs in for review...
> 
> Will be doing
> 
> ...



I'm curious about where you are finding the DMG for under a $100... I think someone's fudging the numbers. 

I'm excited for your reviews! I'm usually behind the curve on IEMs, but this time I have 3 of those before the review! Now I get to find out how good my hearing is.


----------



## Dobrescu George

phthora said:


> I'm curious about where you are finding the DMG for under a $100... I think someone's fudging the numbers.
> 
> I'm excited for your reviews! I'm usually behind the curve on IEMs, but this time I have 3 of those before the review! Now I get to find out how good my hearing is.



Oh, you're right, they are quite a bit above 100 USD, seems you have a really good eye


----------



## Dobrescu George

B9Scrambler said:


> Nice lineup! Really curious to see what you think of the GK3.



I am both curious and a little concerned about GK3 and TRN V80 since many reviews seem to be a little contradictory about them  



Riz99 said:


> @B9Scrambler any update on the final audio e2000 review, waiting patiently for it.



E2000 is darn sweet for its price, I remember it also being quite comfy


----------



## phthora

Dobrescu George said:


> Oh, you're right, they are quite a bit above 100 USD, seems you have a really good eye



I just didn't want to miss a deal. LOL


----------



## GrassFed

Got me some Geek Wold from Amazon, and it landed yesterday. Still pissed they didn't include the "r"  The plug is also the cheapest POS, didn't fit properly into my LG V20 audio port, causing all kinds of noises on slightest movement. So couldn't really enjoy the sound, which seemed pretty decent. Do you have any issue with it? Mine could be a defective one. I'll try again tonight with an extension adapter.



audio123 said:


> Geek Wold GK3 Review is now on Head-Fi & my website. Enjoy reading!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk3.23213/reviews#review-20606
> https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/geek-wold-gk3/


----------



## B9Scrambler

Riz99 said:


> @B9Scrambler any update on the final audio e2000 review, waiting patiently for it.



Been so busy with other things I kinda forgot about them


----------



## 1clearhead

Even though I wrote to the QCY company about selling the *QCY QM05* on aliexpress, I just found out that they're being sold on Amazon.com by a third party in the color *RED*.

Link...
https://www.amazon.com/MAUBHYA-Earp...pID=41wjaJjxrhL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Here are some PIC's in *RED*...


 

 



Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## Asymptote123

1clearhead said:


> Even though I wrote to the QCY company about selling the *QCY QM05* on aliexpress, I just found out that they're being sold on Amazon.com by a third party in the color *RED*.
> 
> Link...
> https://www.amazon.com/MAUBHYA-Earp...pID=41wjaJjxrhL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> ...



After reading your impressions, I bought 2 pairs of QCY QM05 off ebay.ca for less than $ 12 USD each.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/29iB5UEM6aTTSJeb9


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> So I’ve always been curious what it is about the ZS3 (and now ZS4) fit that causes people issues? Is it fighting with the memory cable? Is it the shape of the ears? Is it people trying to wear it down like a piston style IEM? Is it not rotating it to properly so it tucks it into the concha?
> 
> I know we all have different ear anatomies, but at the same time I know the ear wires do sometimes get in the way of a good fit. And I have also seen photos of people with similar IEMs (like the ZST for example), and they have it rotated completely crooked in their ears like they’re trying to put a square peg in a round hole.
> 
> I’ll bet probably 25% of the fit issues (or more) are just related to the issues I mentioned above.



I guess it was the memory wire. I remb having them and i can get absolute seal by twisting but somehow or rather when i walk, it doesnt stay in place.

Should have removed the tiny strand of wire back then, but eother way i sold it for a small profit as they were too bassy for me xD


----------



## Slater (Sep 20, 2018)

weedophile said:


> I guess it was the memory wire. I remb having them and i can get absolute seal by twisting but somehow or rather when i walk, it doesnt stay in place.
> 
> Should have removed the tiny strand of wire back then, but eother way i sold it for a small profit as they were too bassy for me xD



It’s not surprising that the memory wire was the source of your unhappiness.

So many people hate them. Depending on how you tweak the wire, it can work _for_ you (making the IEM stay securely) or _against_ you (making the IEM work loose and never stay securely).

And even if you have the memory wire set just perfect, the wires may get all jacked up out of shape at the littlest thing - the cable getting caught on long hair or a doorknob, taking the IEMs out, or even storing the IEM in a case. KZ memory wires are really kind of an art form.

That’s why I like the preformed rubber ones like TRN (and others) use. It takes all the guesswork out of it. Doesn’t matter if you roll the cable  up and stick it in your pocket - they will always spring back to the same shape. Isn’t that the basic definition and essence of memory wire? Looking at it that way, one could argue that the KZ wires are NOT even memory wires at all!


----------



## 1clearhead

Asymptote123 said:


> After reading your impressions, I bought 2 pairs of QCY QM05 off ebay.ca for less than $ 12 USD each.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/29iB5UEM6aTTSJeb9


That's a really good deal! ...I didn't know eBay carried them.


----------



## crabdog

My review of the BOT1 is up. If you've been looking for an inexpensive IEM with a neutral midrange this one is for you.
https://primeaudio.org/bot1-earphone-review/


----------



## HungryPanda

That's one more gold disc than the DZAT-DT05


----------



## crabdog

HungryPanda said:


> That's one more gold disc than the DZAT-DT05


Yes, I reckon it came from the same factory. IIRC though, you said the DZAT was a bloated, veiled thing?


----------



## HungryPanda

crabdog said:


> Yes, I reckon it came from the same factory. IIRC though, you said the DZAT was a bloated, veiled thing?


 I just dug them out and changed tips then gave them a quick listen. not as bad as I remembered them but not great, back in the case of lesser iems they go


----------



## crabdog

HungryPanda said:


> I just dug them out and changed tips then gave them a quick listen. not as bad as I remembered them but not great, back in the case of lesser iems they go


I see your system is more orderly than mine


----------



## Slater

crabdog said:


> I see your system is more orderly than mine



You don't even WANT to see my system for the 'lesser' IEMs haha


----------



## HungryPanda

That is only one case.....


----------



## tripside

HungryPanda said:


> That is only one case.....



I eventually get rid of the stuff I don't like. I either give it away to friends or family or recover some of the cost by selling it. Also Gear Addiction Syndrome is a serious thing.. Especially when collecting both vintage lenses and IEMs


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Got some new IEMs in the mail


 

 

My collection is growing I will be doing a review of all of these in the next few days currently they are the 4 most popular IEMs I believe


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> You don't even WANT to see my system for the 'lesser' IEMs haha



I do, I want to see your system!



PCgaming4ever said:


> Got some new IEMs in the mail
> 
> My collection is growing I will be doing a review of all of these in the next few days currently they are the 4 most popular IEMs I believe



What models are those?


----------



## kkl10 (Sep 20, 2018)

Confused this thread with another one and originally posted this in the wrong place.

For those in Europe who might be interested, I'm selling an Alpha & Delta D6 here. I compared it to the RE400 (which I'm also getting rid of) and it is clearly the most technically competent earphone across the whole frequency spectrum. By a good margin, the separation and cleanliness of the sound is such that it makes the RE400 sound muffled and congested in comparison.

Unfortunately, I can't quite get into the treble-leaning tonal balance (interestingly, the sub-bass has more presence than you'd expect from such a sound signature) as I don't perceive it to be entirely natural. My ears are spoiled by my modified GMP, though. I'm a bitch to please. Those who are looking for an upgrade to the RE-0 might enjoy it, although I'm not entirely sure that it's quite the same thing soundwise.

Do note that the earpieces a little large, so they may not be the best for small ears.

If anyone could suggest an alternative to the D6 with a more neutral tonal balance, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## CoiL (Sep 20, 2018)

tripside said:


> I've been listening to the ZS4. It looks glorious in red. Fit is an issue for me personally and I can foresee a lot of people having issues with it. But some might find it very comfortable because of the way the shell are shaped. The cable is much improved. The new tips are softer compared to previous versions. Bass is punchy and extension is pretty good. Highs are detailed, have a touch of sparkle to them and aren't sibilant. Mids have a good amount body but sit behind highs and lows. Fit issues not withstanding, I think its an improvement over ED16.


Thanks for impressions. Waiting for mine in red ;P


Dobrescu George said:


> Geek GK3
> BGVP DMG
> 
> If anyone has any curiosities that I would do great to include in the reviews, please let me know


vs. IT01 maybe?


crabdog said:


> My review of the BOT1 is up. If you've been looking for an inexpensive IEM with a neutral midrange this one is for you.
> https://primeaudio.org/bot1-earphone-review/


Quite stupid looking but interesting find... always wanted to hear good but cheap triple-DD IEM.


----------



## crabdog

Got the BQEYZ Z1 in today. These guys know when they're onto a good thing and they're milking it for all it's worth. A slight variance in faceplate design and tuning and BAM there's another model. Anyway, sounds good so far.


----------



## chickenmoon

kkl10 said:


> Confused this thread with another one and originally posted this in the wrong place.
> 
> For those in Europe who might be interested, I'm selling an Alpha & Delta D6 here. I compared it to the RE400 (which I'm also getting rid of) and it is clearly the most technically competent earphone across the whole frequency spectrum. By a good margin, the separation and cleanliness of the sound is such that it makes the RE400 sound muffled and congested in comparison.
> 
> ...



Whizzer A15 Pro maybe, it's somewhat midway between GR07 Classic and D6 with regards to brightness IMO. They've got good clarity and I like them a lot. I find the D6 way too bright too.


----------



## Renekton

from $20 to $40 which options do I have for better instrument separation and clarity?


----------



## thebigredpolos

It was briefly mentioned, but the Hifiwalker A7 is currently on sale for 25% off on Amazon (although I'm sure it's just the US site).  Just picked up the standard mic cable for $26.99 with prime shipping.  Couldn't say no to a triple driver with MMCX connection for sub-$30.


----------



## mbwilson111

Renekton said:


> from $20 to $40 which options do I have for better instrument separation and clarity?



Better than what?  What do you already have?


----------



## tripside

crabdog said:


> Got the BQEYZ Z1 in today. These guys know when they're onto a good thing and they're milking it for all it's worth. A slight variance in faceplate design and tuning and BAM there's another model. Anyway, sounds good so far.



I assume thats a bluetooth cable?


----------



## kkl10 (Sep 20, 2018)

chickenmoon said:


> Whizzer A15 Pro maybe, it's somewhat midway between GR07 Classic and D6 with regards to brightness IMO. They've got good clarity and I like them a lot. I find the D6 way too bright too.



There is a micropore mod that can be applied to the D6 to fix the treble-leaning tonal balance. I think I'm gonna try it before deciding to part with it because the sound is otherwise acceptable.

I tried covering the front vents (pushing the tips over them as suggested by one reviewer) and it did help to boost the bass. But it was too much of a boost and it didn't sound quite right to my ears. Maybe covering the vents without displacing the tips would provide more interesting results, not sure... There was no driver flex that I could notice. I don't really mind that there is little bass impact or a forward treble as long as there's similar presence across the whole FR. I think the micropore tape mod might be able to achieve that since the D6 only needs a moderate treble reduction to sound reasonably neutral/natural on my earholes.


----------



## Dobrescu George

CoiL said:


> Thanks for impressions. Waiting for mine in red ;P
> 
> vs. IT01 maybe?
> 
> Quite stupid looking but interesting find... always wanted to hear good but cheap triple-DD IEM.



Sure, I can do against IT01, but I have a feeling that IT01 would be better than GK3 given the 5 times higher price on IT01


----------



## Renekton

mbwilson111 said:


> Better than what?  What do you already have?



better than most at this price range. Anyways I have a kz zs3


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I put the A7 in my Amazon wish list after you mentioned them yesterday.  I am going to watch and see if they do a lightning deal.  They have done so with the HiFi Walker A1.... I managed to pick that up for £19.99 a while back.  Most recently it was £24.99... still a good savings. I am not yet done the recommended mod on mine...enjoying them as they are for now.



These are now 25% off and I just bagged  a pair for £22.42 which seems like a good deal for a triple driver with 2 cables.

Go on you know want them!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> These are now 25% off and I just bagged  a pair for £22.42 which seems like a good deal for a triple driver with 2 cables.
> 
> Go on you know want them!



Let  us know what you think of them.  That 25% is good for a couple of weeks still.  Are you sure it has two cables?  I don't see that.

Meanwhile I am really enjoying some other iems plus my buds plus it is cool enough now for headphones   I have a TFZ Exclusive 3 on the way and an Auglamour F200 also


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Let  us know what you think of them.  That 25% is good for a couple of weeks still.  Are you sure it has two cables?  I don't see that.
> 
> Meanwhile I am really enjoying some other iems plus my buds plus it is cool enough now for headphones   I have a TFZ Exclusive 3 on the way and an Auglamour F200 also



Apologies, it's the plus version that had the upgrade cable included. That one's about £7 more.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Apologies, it's the plus version that had the upgrade cable included. That one's about £7 more.



I wondered why there was a more expensive one called the plus version... I did not open that link because it was more expensive but if someone wanted the extra cable 7 extra pound is not bad.


----------



## Baam

I got TRN V80's today and someofthebannedones a few days ago. I had GREAT expectations on both, but even more on the TRN after so many positive reviews. Here are my impressions, which are going to be hard to write as English isn't my mother tongue and, on top of that, my audiophile knowledge is very limited.

So I liked the bannedones, I was very impressed (and I hope this is not against the rules as I'm not actually sharing brand/model). Three drivers, a bit of sibilance on the highs, very..... "normal" let's say in some songs, IMPRESSIVE in others, like songs with lots of stuff going on. I listened to Devin Townsend's Deadhead and it was like a new experience. Maybe I am/was being just being fooled by my own mind, but sometimes I could feel the song "shifting" in the drivers. I liked them more than the RHA ma750, which are way more expensive, but I always had the doubt in my mind that I could be liking them more because they were new.

Then today I got the TRN V80 and, hey, they are good, the price/quality is great! Yet I feel very disappointment, I did not like the highs at all. Bass is fine, mids are great, but the treble just ruins it. As I said, I lack the actual knowledge both in the language and the topic to really explain, but I would say that the treble just didn't feel natural to me and ruined most songs. It's a real pity, as they feel far more confortable than the banned ones, as they are tinier, have better shape and fit better in my ears... The cable is FAR superior, not talking about the actual sound quality (as I didn't compare cross-cable), but it actually feels good, sturdy, quality made, while the banned ones' cable feels weak, ready to break in any second, like a toy in comparison.

I might be one of the few who is just not fit by them or the music I listen to, or maybe my expectations were too high. I think I might sell them or just give them to my flatmate as he is always carrying some ugly cheap earbuds.

Probably I will try some more models, as I actually loved the experience of having gear to try and I didn't spend much money (around 60 euros for both models). Is there any good recommendations? If you had a similar feel to me and taste in music (metal ), that would be great, but I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## crabdog

tripside said:


> I assume thats a bluetooth cable?


Yes, it is. What's good about this IMO is its a standard 2-pin so you can use it with other IEMs or alternatively you can use the Z1 wired with a regular cable.


Baam said:


> I got TRN V80's today and someofthebannedones a few days ago. I had GREAT expectations on both, but even more on the TRN after so many positive reviews. Here are my impressions, which are going to be hard to write as English isn't my mother tongue and, on top of that, my audiophile knowledge is very limited.
> 
> So I liked the bannedones, I was very impressed (and I hope this is not against the rules as I'm not actually sharing brand/model). Three drivers, a bit of sibilance on the highs, very..... "normal" let's say in some songs, IMPRESSIVE in others, like songs with lots of stuff going on. I listened to Devin Townsend's Deadhead and it was like a new experience. Maybe I am/was being just being fooled by my own mind, but sometimes I could feel the song "shifting" in the drivers. I liked them more than the RHA ma750, which are way more expensive, but I always had the doubt in my mind that I could be liking them more because they were new.
> 
> ...


RX8 would love to tell you more but...


----------



## mbwilson111

crabdog said:


> Yes, it is. What's good about this IMO is its a standard 2-pin so you can use it with other IEMs or alternatively you can use the Z1 wired with a regular cable.
> 
> RX8 would love to tell you more but...



should be ok if it was not done in collaboration with that other company...


----------



## david8613 (Sep 20, 2018)

Can someone give me iem recommendations for edm, dance, deep house, and hip hop. I like deep, authoritative clean bass, clear Liquid mids, clear, rounded highs not sharp highs. Dont like aggressive, or bright sounding iem. I guess I like darker, sweet, smoother sound. I'd like recommendations in the 25.00 range, 50.00 range and 100.00 range. Thanks!


----------



## ngoshawk

My review of the little bot that could is up, too:

https://ngoshawksounds.blog/2018/09/21/bboooll-bo-t1-not-your-ordinary-bot/


----------



## ScottPilgrim

Got these for under a hundred bucks ... still an amazing earphone for me


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks to *Asymptote123* 

I was able to gather some links from "eBay" for those that are interested on picking up a pair of awesome sounding *QCY QM05*. There's a drop-down box where you can choose your shipping destination. You can choose between Black, Red, and White.

Links...
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/QCY-QM05-3-5mm-Wired-Gaming-Music-HiFi-Bass-In-ear-Earphones-with-Microphone/173363233915?hash=item285d41047bm9x5MOGtlPW2pXK5vMVXydQ&var=472072134479

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/QCY-QM05-3-5mm-Wired-Gaming-Music-HiFi-Bass-In-ear-Earphones-with-Mic-for-iPhone/282980560719?hash=item41e2f4af4fm9x5MOGtlPW2pXK5vMVXydQ&var=583189341497
Quick review and rating, click on my post:  
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1212#post-14489820 



 

-Clear


----------



## Folly

1clearhead said:


> Thanks to *Asymptote123*
> 
> I was able to gather some links from "eBay" for those that are interested on picking up a pair of awesome sounding *QCY QM05*. There's a drop-down box where you can choose your shipping destination. You can choose between Black, Red, and White.



you like these better than the Tin T2?


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 21, 2018)

Folly said:


> you like these better than the Tin T2?


I definitely hear an improvement with the bass and treble, which just takes my listening experience to another level even hearing a 3D-like soundstage!


----------



## Milck

Are there any upcoming releases before the end of the year? Wondering if I should just make the jump to the Tin 2 or wait until Christmas


----------



## Niqeres

mixolyd said:


> I was disappointed with the TRN V80’s before but they’ve really done it now.  I’d noticed a few times before a quick crackling sound when I stood up when wearing them, now I know what the crackle is and it’s not nice: they hit me with an electric shock strong enough to make me feel pretty averse to wearing them again.
> 
> Static buildup or an actual current meant for the drivers I don’t know but even a mild shock (I’ve had a shock from a light switch before and this was less than a tenth of that) directly in the ear canal is unpleasant.  I wonder if I have a case for returning them to the Ali seller.  I’ve since switched back to my ZS5’s and there’s no crackle or shock of course.


My ears get shocked by static buildup while wearing my kz hds1's whenever i walk on my university's library's carpet. Doesnt happen with my other metal iem's though.


----------



## crezo

I mainly listen to EDM and DnB and the v80s I think are perfect for this style os music (personally-some seem to love them, others seem to not... but most people into EDM love them).



david8613 said:


> Can someone give me iem recommendations for edm, dance, deep house, and hip hop. I like deep, authoritative clean bass, clear Liquid mids, clear, rounded highs not sharp highs. Dont like aggressive, or bright sounding iem. I guess I like darker, sweet, smoother sound. I'd like recommendations in the 25.00 range, 50.00 range and 100.00 range. Thanks!


----------



## GrassFed

Geek Wold GK3 is no go folks. There are plenty better choices in the price range. My main issue with it - mid bass is muffled and not focused. Overall a very closed in sound. The plug is also a bit too thin, not working with my LG V20 without an adapter. If you, like me, are fan of dynamic drivers, then in my experience I-INTO i8, Betron BS10, and Uiisii CM5, are much better choices.



GrassFed said:


> Got me some Geek Wold from Amazon, and it landed yesterday. Still pissed they didn't include the "r"  The plug is also the cheapest POS, didn't fit properly into my LG V20 audio port, causing all kinds of noises on slightest movement. So couldn't really enjoy the sound, which seemed pretty decent. Do you have any issue with it? Mine could be a defective one. I'll try again tonight with an extension adapter.


----------



## Buzzrat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking to upgrade my KZ ATE that served me well for 2 years. I've already ordered KZ ZS3 but I'm looking for another pair that improves on the warm signature of ATE. Was looking at Tennmak Pros but read about issues with quality and that the new model sounds different than the 2016 one. Anyways, *any recommendations around $30*?


----------



## mbwilson111

Buzzrat said:


> Looking to upgrade my KZ ATE that served me well for 2 years. I've already ordered KZ ZS3 but I'm looking for another pair that improves on the warm signature of ATE. Was looking at Tennmak Pros but read about issues with quality and that the new model sounds different than the 2016 one. Anyways, *any recommendations around $30*?



Do you prefer the cable to be worn over the ear or worn down?


----------



## Buzzrat

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you prefer the cable to be worn over the ear or worn down?


I don't mind either


----------



## tripside

Buzzrat said:


> I don't mind either



KZ ZS4 should serve you well. Its an improvement over the ZS3.


----------



## Slater

Buzzrat said:


> Looking to upgrade my KZ ATE that served me well for 2 years. I've already ordered KZ ZS3 but I'm looking for another pair that improves on the warm signature of ATE. Was looking at Tennmak Pros but read about issues with quality and that the new model sounds different than the 2016 one. Anyways, *any recommendations around $30*?



It's really unfortunate you didn't get the ZS3's successor instead, the ZS4.

It is a definite upgrade over the ZS3 (in sound, as well as cable and tips). And it only costs a few dollars more.


----------



## GrassFed

Timmkoo C610 is a great contender. It's less sharp than the sibling C630. Smaller and more comfortable too. It's among the less efficient IEMs in my collection, but feed it good power and it'll throw seriously good bass and clarity. It's a bit boring and flat at lower volume, but becomes so alive at higher level.



Buzzrat said:


> Looking to upgrade my KZ ATE that served me well for 2 years. I've already ordered KZ ZS3 but I'm looking for another pair that improves on the warm signature of ATE. Was looking at Tennmak Pros but read about issues with quality and that the new model sounds different than the 2016 one. Anyways, *any recommendations around $30*?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I just bought the Tenhz P4 Pro IEM from Massdrop and was wondering what you guys think of them.









Here is the measurement chart for the frequencies from Ali Express 





Supposedly it's like the Audbos P4 just slightly different (possibly only a shell change and Massdrop is touting them as the same) and those are supposedly really good according to this review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audbos-p4.22971/reviews. 

It looks like they go for about $120 on Ali Express. Because Massdrop messed up a previous order I ended up paying $49.99 for them. I though that was a pretty good deal and decided for that nice of a discount I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

So far TRN V20 is the best partner to my LG V20.they have these synergy.A well-balanced sound signature to all frequencies.


----------



## crezo

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> So far TRN V20 is the best partner to my LG V20.they have these synergy.A well-balanced sound signature to all frequencies.



Love mine so much I just ordered a second pair in red... but all I got was an empty (sealed!) Box with a cable in, so still waiting in that second pair. To be fair though 20quid for the cable is fine as I love that trn cable


----------



## mbwilson111

crezo said:


> Love mine so much I just ordered a second pair in red... but all I got was an empty (sealed!) Box with a cable in, so still waiting in that second pair. To be fair though 20quid for the cable is fine as I love that trn cable



I love mine TRN V20 so much I have not been tempted by the newer models.  I do have a proper TRN case coming for it 

That is really weird that yours came like that... I hope they are letting you keep the cable that was in the box.  I have purchased a couple of the TRN cables to use on other IEMs. 

I have a black TRN cable on my carbon KZ ZST. Looks great.  Now, if I only liked my ZST more.  It seriously needs the @Slater mod to hopefully get rid of some harshness.  Can't rmember if I ever burned it in though... wonder if that would help.


----------



## Buzzrat

tripside said:


> KZ ZS4 should serve you well. Its an improvement over the ZS3.





Slater said:


> It's really unfortunate you didn't get the ZS3's successor instead, the ZS4.
> 
> It is a definite upgrade over the ZS3 (in sound, as well as cable and tips). And it only costs a few dollars more.



I wasn't aware about the ZS4. It seems like a newer model. How are the mids on that one?


----------



## Buzzrat

GrassFed said:


> Timmkoo C610 is a great contender. It's less sharp than the sibling C630. Smaller and more comfortable too. It's among the less efficient IEMs in my collection, but feed it good power and it'll throw seriously good bass and clarity. It's a bit boring and flat at lower volume, but becomes so alive at higher level.



That's a new name for me. Thanks for the rec, I'll check it out.


----------



## paulindss

PCgaming4ever said:


> I just bought the Tenhz P4 Pro IEM from Massdrop and was wondering what you guys think of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also waiting on mine.


----------



## Slater (Sep 22, 2018)

Buzzrat said:


> I wasn't aware about the ZS4. It seems like a newer model. How are the mids on that one?



Mids are much cleaner on the ZS4 than the ZS3. There’s also no bass bleed into the mids like in the ZS3.

The mids are still recessed on the ZS4 though. It’s a v shaped sound tune, same as the ZS3.

The ZS4 also uses standard stainless nozzle filters, which are far superior to the ZS3’s red filters. The red filters get clogged up with dirt and gunk over time, which muddies up the sound worse and worse as time goes on. That’s why removing the red screen and foam plugs on the stock ZS3 makes a definite improvement (ie the ZS3 Slater mod). So if you don’t get the ZS4 and decide to keep the ZS3, I strongly recommend you at least do that mod right OOTB.


----------



## caesar13

1clearhead said:


> I definitely hear an improvement with the bass and treble, which just takes my listening experience to another level even hearing a 3D-like soundstage!


really? is it better than v80 too?
i bought this today because of your review
got a promo only 8 usd + free shipping (2-4wks tho) so worth to try i guess


----------



## weedophile

Loots are here! With the thermoplastics recommended by @Slater


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Loots are here! With the thermoplastics recommended by @Slater



Very nice.  I enjoy both  the UiiSii CM5 and the TRN V20.  ...and today the TRN case arrived that I wanted for my V20.

Happy listening


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> Very nice.  I enjoy both  the UiiSii CM5 and the TRN V20.  ...and today the TRN case arrived that I wanted for my V20.
> 
> Happy listening


Thanks! The case that comes with the CM5 is really solid! The tips and even the ones given are horrble though xD

Gonna try abit of both first, and see which one sound worst at the first impression, and let it brain burn me before i try the better one


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Thanks! The case that comes with the CM5 is really solid! The tips and even the ones given are horrble though xD
> 
> Gonna try abit of both first, and see which one sound worst at the first impression, and let it brain burn me before i try the better one



I use KZ Starline tips on both.  I do have more choices now so that could change next time I listen.  I have been happy with the Starlines though.


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> I use KZ Starline tips on both.  I do have more choices now so that could change next time I listen.  I have been happy with the Starlines though.


M starlines not working for me recently so i switched to L for the TRN V20. OOTB the CM5 sound super delicious so imma go with the TRN V20 for the time being.

They have the memory plastic that was discussed earlier, nice little detail by TRN 

The TPE cables on the CM5 is smoooooooth~


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> OOTB the CM5 sound super delicious



that was how I felt when I got my CM5 over a year ago... just took a chance on an Amazon lightning deal when they first appeared.  I could not believe the sound that was coming out of them could be THAT good.  Now I  have had similar experiences with others but I knew these were special.  I don't think they are available here anymore on Amazon.

Just had a look and this came up... too funny.  Do they not know that the UiiSii CM5 already comes with a great case.

I can't believe they want this much money!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/DURAGADGET...TF8&qid=1537631832&sr=8-1&keywords=uiisii+cm5


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> that was how I felt when I got my CM5 over a year ago... just took a chance on an Amazon lightning deal when they first appeared.  I could not believe the sound that was coming out of them could be THAT good.  Now I  have had similar experiences with others but I knew these were special.  I don't think they are available here anymore on Amazon.
> 
> Just had a look and this came up... too funny.  Do they not know that the UiiSii CM5 already comes with a great case.
> 
> ...


LOL! With a few more bucks i can get it from amazon US xD


----------



## 1clearhead

caesar13 said:


> really? is it better than v80 too?
> i bought this today because of your review
> got a promo only 8 usd + free shipping (2-4wks tho) so worth to try i guess


Wow! ...Now that's a really good deal!


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> Thanks to *Asymptote123*
> 
> I was able to gather some links from "eBay" for those that are interested on picking up a pair of awesome sounding *QCY QM05*. There's a drop-down box where you can choose your shipping destination. You can choose between Black, Red, and White.
> 
> ...


Thanks will give it a try soon ....first for listening, then for modding



Buzzrat said:


> Looking to upgrade my KZ ATE that served me well for 2 years. I've already ordered KZ ZS3 but I'm looking for another pair that improves on the warm signature of ATE. Was looking at Tennmak Pros but read about issues with quality and that the new model sounds different than the 2016 one. Anyways, *any recommendations around $30*?


Easiest and cheapest upgrade? -> Get new ATE (5th gen drivers) which have improved littlebit. Heck if they fit well to You, get several pairs.
Other higher priced offerings:
PHB EM-023
TRN V20
KZ ZS4


----------



## PCgaming4ever

paulindss said:


> Also waiting on mine.


Can't wait for them to come for $50 I have a feeling I got a killer deal will definitely be interesting to see how they sound.


----------



## paulindss

PCgaming4ever said:


> Can't wait for them to come for $50 I have a feeling I got a killer deal will definitely be interesting to see how they sound.



Sure you did


----------



## Slater (Sep 22, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Loots are here! With the thermoplastics recommended by @Slater



Nice buddy!

Be sure to try Starlines on the CM5. They seem to work the best (for myself and others).

Just PM me if you have any question or need help with the thermoplastic. Also, keep in mind the thermoplastic probably won't work right with the large bodied stuff.

I did finally do the mod with the Elistooop Mini (aka Kailuhong AR-3001). Turned out great. I didn't use the thermoplastic method though - I used some leftover Radians silicone putty I had laying around. And I did this one without any silicone tip, so it is closer to a true CIEM:


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Very nice.  I enjoy both  the UiiSii CM5 and the TRN V20.  ...and today the TRN case arrived that I wanted for my V20.
> 
> Happy listening



The oval TRN case from Gearbest? How do you like it?


----------



## theresanarc

How's the sound signature and isolation on the Boarseman CX98?

Also, anyone know where Ziofen H9's are sold? I don't see them on AE anymore.


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Nice buddy!
> 
> Be sure to try Starlines on the CM5. They seem to work the best (for myself and others).
> 
> ...


Thanks Slater, those look great btw! By any chance do u know of something cheaper and readily available on AE like the putty heh

Yea i probably will be doing the thermoplastic on the Memt X5 first as they are the smallest that i have laying around. Sadly, my Seahf AWK009 has a faulty right driver  otherwise i believe the thermoplastic mod will be great on them

Meanwhile i am enjoying the sub bass on the TRN V20 with Massive Attack


----------



## Slater

theresanarc said:


> How's the sound signature and isolation on the Boarseman CX98?



http://www.aproear.co.uk/boarseman-cx98-2/


----------



## weedophile

theresanarc said:


> How's the sound signature and isolation on the Boarseman CX98?
> 
> Also, anyone know where Ziofen H9's are sold? I don't see them on AE anymore.


If i am not mistaken @Otto Motor has them but he's not really active here. U can try to send him a PM or head over to the other chifi thread below

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-portable-headphones-and-iems.820747/


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 22, 2018)

Slater said:


> The oval TRN case from Gearbest? How do you like it?



Very nice but I only wanted the one for my TRN V20 and another for Panda's TRN V80.  I am weird like that.  Not putting other brands in it
I do have cases that are similar that I am able to get overnight with Prime.  Got a few of them also  this week.  Plus a whole bunch of the smaller square ones with colored zippers arrived from China.  So we had a big project Thursday..  made tons of lables but everything has a case now except for ones I plan to leave in their bags.

This is the Amazon one... I know they are too expensive ... certainly much more than the TRN ones but they are made more nicely.  I do not use that insert thingie though.. saved them for a time and then threw them away.   I do put my nicer iems in them (if they do not already have a nice case).

There is a black/black option, a black/indigo option and there used to be a black/red option but I bought the last set a few months ago. They are a bit stronger than the TRN ones but similar.  I might cut the loop off but have not yet.

Looks like in the USA you no longer have the 2 pack and have to pay $6 for one!!!!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MYR85FK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Thanks Slater, those look great btw! By any chance do u know of something cheaper and readily available on AE like the putty heh
> 
> Yea i probably will be doing the thermoplastic on the Memt X5 first as they are the smallest that i have laying around. Sadly, my Seahf AWK009 has a faulty right driver  otherwise i believe the thermoplastic mod will be great on them
> 
> Meanwhile i am enjoying the sub bass on the TRN V20 with Massive Attack



Hey, the Seahf would be a great IEM to start with and learn the process. If you screw them up, who cares. Remember, it took me about 3 tries before I got good at working with the thermoplastic - judging how much is too little and too much material, how to fit it in my ears, how long to let it cool, etc.

If it was me, the Seahfs is what I would start with, before moving onto the X5. That's why I started with crappy UiiSiis as my 1st pair. Just watch the vent behind the cable on the X5. You need to make sure you don't cover it up (or if you do that you can uncover it).

As far as the putty, I have seen this putty on Aliexpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ros...-Making-RTV-Metal-Clay-Molds/32831507165.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...ldcraft-Food-Grade-Easy-Mold/32825030610.html
I have never used it, so I can't speak for it how well it works, how long it takes to set up, etc. But my guess is it's the same stuff as Radians putty. I guess I need to order some and try it out. I've also used the Radians putty to make custom earplugs for sleeping and concerts, and it works awesome for that! I'll bet the Aliexpress stuff works just as well. I'll order 1 red and 1 blue kit during 11.11, so I can do a left and right color code thing


----------



## mbwilson111

theresanarc said:


> How's the sound signature and isolation on the Boarseman CX98?
> 
> Also, anyone know where Ziofen H9's are sold? I don't see them on AE anymore.



I have three Ziofen iems... two of them have little microdrivers ( a blue H300 and a red H300)  I got those as £5 Amazon lightning deals several months ago and also a wooden one for £5 from a third party seller.  I think they were all discontinued stock.  I am surprised by how nice these all sound.

copied from my list
ZIOFEN MBH26J-PP - wooden, 10mm titanium driver
ZIOFEN - H300 - blue&gray - nothing could be smaller
ZIOFEN - H300 - black&red - wanted both colors

I plan to take a photo at some point of all my smallest iems together.. I will include the H300

The wooden ones are made of "tree"


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Hey, the Seahf would be a great IEM to start with and learn the process. If you screw them up, who cares. Remember, it took me about 3 tries before I got good at working with the thermoplastic - judging how much is too little and too much material, how to fit it in my ears, how long to let it cool, etc.
> 
> If it was me, the Seahfs is what I would start with, before moving onto the X5. That's why I started with crappy UiiSiis as my 1st pair. Just watch the vent behind the cable on the X5. You need to make sure you don't cover it up (or if you do that you can uncover it).
> 
> ...


Hmm i guess i can do that since they are screwed lol. I just remb i got the UiiSii HM7! And also another brandless IEM that i have gotten from a homestore previously.

Thanks again for the links, but there isnt any feedbacks with photos so i'm abit skeptical abt it. Not that i dont trust stuff from china but i think its good to be safe since they are in direct contact with the skin


----------



## tripside

Received the YHC S600 today that was reviewed by B9Scrambler. I only bought them because of the decent mic and volume control unit on these. It would great for taking calls and listening to podcasts at night. SQ was not a priority, although in his review he did consider an amazing value for 5$. And boy do these sound great! What struck me was the soundstage and natural mids. 

I wholeheartedly recommended these.


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Hmm i guess i can do that since they are screwed lol. I just remb i got the UiiSii HM7! And also another brandless IEM that i have gotten from a homestore previously.
> 
> Thanks again for the links, but there isnt any feedbacks with photos so i'm abit skeptical abt it. Not that i dont trust stuff from china but i think its good to be safe since they are in direct contact with the skin



The specs say it's food grade platinum-based silicone, which would make it skin safe. Especially since that stuff is being sold for dental molds too (meaning putting it in your mouth). Platinum curing silicone is really high quality stuff.

As far as China, I'm willing to bet the Radians stuff is using Chinese silicone too.

I'm perfectly willing to be the guinea pig though. Like I said, I'll order the 2 items I linked during 11.11. If I show up dead on the 6 o'clock news with blue and red silicone putty in my ears, you can safely assume that was the reason why, and that you should buy the Radians putty instead.


----------



## HungryPanda

I like most iems made of tree


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I like most iems made of tree



I am Groot


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I am Groot



I had to google that... clever little guy


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> The specs say it's food grade platinum-based silicone, which would make it skin safe. Especially since that stuff is being sold for dental molds too (meaning putting it in your mouth). Platinum curing silicone is really high quality stuff.
> 
> As far as China, I'm willing to bet the Radians stuff is using Chinese silicone too.
> 
> I'm perfectly willing to be the guinea pig though. Like I said, I'll order the 2 items I linked during 11.11. If I show up dead on the 6 o'clock news with blue and red silicone putty in my ears, you can safely assume that was the reason why, and that you should buy the Radians putty instead.


Either way i think it would be safe since all our IEMS are from china and none of us are deaf yet, right? xD


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Either way i think it would be safe since all our IEMS are from china and none of us are deaf yet, right? xD



not yet.....

we probably should be washing and drying the silicone tips before use... in case of factory residue

can't really do that with foam but I was wondering if someone with a latex allergy would be allergic to foam tips


----------



## monitoringsound70

Two new arrivals today, Trn V80 and Artiste DC1. 
Only had half hour with them so far.....
V80 are excellent, exciting and toe tapping, Great isolation too. 
Not sold at all on the DC1 at the moment, virtually identical in sound to my £8 Liam and Daan State, (Which are incredible anyway) not knocking them in the slightest but certainly not the eargasm I was expecting  
Obviously more time is needed with both but loving the V80 so far. 
DC1......Hmmm not so


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Two new arrivals today, Trn V80 and Artiste DC1.
> Only had half hour with them so far.....
> V80 are excellent, exciting and toe tapping, Great isolation too.
> Not sold at all on the DC1 at the moment, virtually identical in sound to my £8 Liam and Daan State, (Which are incredible anyway) not knocking them in the slightest but certainly not the eargasm I was expecting
> ...



For some reason I thought you already had the Artiste.  I thought you were getting the Hifi walker A7 ... maybe it was someone else


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> For some reason I thought you already had the Artiste.  I thought you were getting the Hifi walker A7 ... maybe it was someone else


Lol. 
Yes I have the A7 already.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> we probably should be washing and drying the silicone tips before use... in case of factory residue



Yes, we should. I do!


----------



## mbwilson111

I keep saying I will...


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> Lol.
> Yes I have the A7 already.



You never said anything about what you thought...


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> not yet.....
> 
> we probably should be washing and drying the silicone tips before use... in case of factory residue
> 
> can't really do that with foam but I was wondering if someone with a latex allergy would be allergic to foam tips


Hmm i wipe them down with alcohol for now. But the tips in rotation for me are those that are used before so i think allergy is not a huge issue for now. But good to do it for future tips purchase (or tips added into rotation)

And yeap those foam tip smells like chemical


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> You never said anything about what you thought...


Yeah I did. 
You liked it


----------



## ShakyJake

HungryPanda said:


> That is only one case.....


 Does your wife know?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 22, 2018)

ShakyJake said:


> Does your wife know?



She knows.  Sadly he needs yet another case... a big suitcase

edit... should clarify... a case for the buds and iems... not to pack and leave with lol.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 22, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Yeah I did.
> You liked it



Ok... you are going to make me search the thread.   I just remember you mentioning the deal...and that you were going to get them.

Edit... found it... so that was before the extra 25%  ... I guess that is why I got confused. So you love them... hmmm....


----------



## monitoringsound70

I


mbwilson111 said:


> Ok... you are going to make me search the thread.   I just remember you mentioning the deal...and that you were going to get them.
> 
> Edit... found it... so that was before the extra 25%  ... I guess that is why I got confused. So you love them... hmmm....


 I do indeed. A7 are fabulous


----------



## Buzzrat

Slater said:


> Mids are much cleaner on the ZS4 than the ZS3. There’s also no bass bleed into the mids like in the ZS3.
> 
> The mids are still recessed on the ZS4 though. It’s a v shaped sound tune, same as the ZS3.
> 
> The ZS4 also uses standard stainless nozzle filters, which are far superior to the ZS3’s red filters. The red filters get clogged up with dirt and gunk over time, which muddies up the sound worse and worse as time goes on. That’s why removing the red screen and foam plugs on the stock ZS3 makes a definite improvement (ie the ZS3 Slater mod). So if you don’t get the ZS4 and decide to keep the ZS3, I strongly recommend you at least do that mod right OOTB.


Thanks a lot for the detailed info; appreciate it. I'll most probably buy the ZS4 after the ZS3 arrive.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Ok... you are going to make me search the thread.   I just remember you mentioning the deal...and that you were going to get them.
> 
> Edit... found it... so that was before the extra 25%  ... I guess that is why I got confused. So you love them... hmmm....



It was I who bought them (A7s) on Thursday for £22. They're in an Amazon locker waiting to be collected, will get them tomorrow.

I already have the DC1 and am a massive fan although it's hard to listen to anything other than my AS10s at the moment. They just keep growing on me.


----------



## toddy0191

monitoringsound70 said:


> I
> 
> I do indeed. A7 are fabulous



Are you Steve from the 2 reviews on Amazon?


----------



## monitoringsound70

toddy0191 said:


> Are you Steve from the 2 reviews on Amazon?


Nope


----------



## monitoringsound70

toddy0191 said:


> It was I who bought them (A7s) on Thursday for £22. They're in an Amazon locker waiting to be collected, will get them tomorrow.
> 
> I already have the DC1 and am a massive fan although it's hard to listen to anything other than my AS10s at the moment. They just keep growing on me.


Nice.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> I am Groot



HOW YOU DARE SAYING THESE NASTY THINGS ?


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> Thanks will give it a try soon ....first for listening, then for modding
> ...Your mod's are always unique, can't wait to see your future PIC's!


-Clear


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Sep 23, 2018)

DC1 thoughts.....Darn cable is awful.
Had these on for a few hours now, sadly seem to get worse the more I listen.

Firstly that damn cable is terrible, everywhere I move it thuds, used a shirt clip which made things slightly better but still lots of unwanted noise, not that keen on the relief by the earpieces either, look quite flimsy to me but there you go.

Isolation is not great, OK but not great.
As for sound they're..... OK ish.
After finally settling on some black bore wide tips as the included ones were no good for my ears I'm just not getting much enjoyment from these.

No matter what tip I've tried the sibilance in the upper mids and treble gives me a headache, and the more I listen the worse it gets, Really not impressed with the tuning on these.
Not really going to go into any detail about the sound as I don't want to bore anyone, but certainly at the moment these will be going back.


----------



## toddy0191

monitoringsound70 said:


> Nope





monitoringsound70 said:


> DC1 thoughts.....Darn cable is awful.
> Had these on for a few hours now, sadly seem to get worse the more I listen.
> 
> Firstly that damn cable is terrible, everywhere I move it thuds, used a shirt clip which made things slightly better but still lots of unwanted noise, not that keen on the relief by the earpieces either, look quite flimsy to me but there you go.
> ...



I genuinely find the treble to be their song suit. Clear and detailed with minimal sibilance. I also don't think the cable microphonics are bad either.

Can only assume it's a fit issue.


----------



## weedophile

I just have to say this is stupidly the smartest 10$ i have spent on something. I would pay 4$ for the case (which holds 2 of my IEM) and at $6 for the CM5, the very nice TPE cable, the smooth shell (IDK what is the material but its smoooth too)

The sound man, the sound. It similar to my taped (front vent) Tinaudio T2 with abit lesser detail and that's it! The fit is also so much easier that the T2. And how abt the memory behind the ear plastic? C-O-M-F-O-R-T-A-B-L-E

Even Fleetwood Mac is singing "Can't Go Back". Thanks everyone for bringing this up, its a gem for sure!


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> DC1 thoughts.....Darn cable is awful.
> Had these on for a few hours now, sadly seem to get worse the more I listen.
> 
> Firstly that damn cable is terrible, everywhere I move it thuds, used a shirt clip which made things slightly better but still lots of unwanted noise, not that keen on the relief by the earpieces either, look quite flimsy to me but there you go.
> ...



It sounds like something is wrong with them but you have enough to listen to so sending them back is the best thing for you.  I love my DC1 and my husband has his own pair as well.  We do not often get the same IEM.  This happened by accident as he ordered while at work and I was ordering at home... we had both seen the same posts in another thread that day.  Lack of communication sometimes.  For the record, I ordered mine a few hours earlier than he did    I should have PMd him. lol


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> I just have to say this is stupidly the smartest 10$ i have spent on something. I would pay 4$ for the case (which holds 2 of my IEM) and at $6 for the CM5, the very nice TPE cable, the smooth shell (IDK what is the material but its smoooth too)
> 
> The sound man, the sound. It similar to my taped (front vent) Tinaudio T2 with abit lesser detail and that's it! The fit is also so much easier that the T2. And how abt the memory behind the ear plastic? C-O-M-F-O-R-T-A-B-L-E
> 
> Even Fleetwood Mac is singing "Can't Go Back". Thanks everyone for bringing this up, its a gem for sure!



It was not always that cheap... it was $20 to $30 when first released.  I think sellers have gotten ahold of closeouts.  I can't even find it here anymore.   As for the case... My CM5 and my UiiSii T6 are sharing that case.  The T6 only came with a bag.  I cannot remember what the T6 is like (should give it a listen) but I will never forget how I felt the first time I listened to the CM5 (with Starline tips).  I actually paid £16 for each of them... they were both lightning deals with regular price around £20.

So yes, you got a crazy good deal... only in the USA...


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> It was not always that cheap... it was $20 to $30 when first released.  I think sellers have gotten ahold of closeouts.  I can't even find it here anymore.   As for the case... My CM5 and my UiiSii T6 are sharing that case.  The T6 only came with a bag.  I cannot remember what the T6 is like (should give it a listen) but I will never forget how I felt the first time I listened to the CM5 (with Starline tips).  I actually paid £16 for each of them... they were both lightning deals with regular price around £20.
> 
> So yes, you got a crazy good deal... only in the USA...


Yeap but i'm not from the states xD if i am i would have gotten them way back. The shipping fee at amazon is killer.

I think even at 30 bucks, they are still very good for the money. Just that its sweeter at ⅓ of the price


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Yeap but i'm not from the states xD if i am i would have gotten them way back. The shipping fee at amazon is killer.
> 
> I think even at 30 bucks, they are still very good for the money. Just that its sweeter at ⅓ of the price



Yes, I remember now.. Japan?  How did you get such a good deal?


----------



## monitoringsound70

toddy0191 said:


> I genuinely find the treble to be their song suit. Clear and detailed with minimal sibilance. I also don't think the cable microphonics are bad either.
> 
> Can only assume it's a fit issue.


There's no issue with the fit. 
To me They're just bad.


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> It sounds like something is wrong with them but you have enough to listen to so sending them back is the best thing for you.  I love my DC1 and my husband has his own pair as well.  We do not often get the same IEM.  This happened by accident as he ordered while at work and I was ordering at home... we had both seen the same posts in another thread that day.  Lack of communication sometimes.  For the record, I ordered mine a few hours earlier than he did    I should have PMd him. lol


Lol. 
Yeah could be a dodgy pair but not sold on them at all. 
Can't stand them to be honest.


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I remember now.. Japan?  How did you get such a good deal?


Arigato mbwilson chan, i'm from Singapore xD perhaps i should update my profile

I was trying my luck on the thermoplastic on this local shopping app and saw that there is this earphone shop. Went in and browse through and to my surprise, they have the CM5 at a low price. So i just put into my cart and usually for these app, they have a coupon for first purchase (which they dont give it or offer it or notify u but u have to key in the coupon code without any knowledge). So i tried to google if there is such coupon and voila, 5$ off.

Too bad the shipping fee is crazy otherwise i would love to try the Artiste DC1 or the Timmkoo C631. But seems like QC is an issue after @monitoringsound70 received his.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 23, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Arigato mbwilson chan, i'm from Singapore xD perhaps i should update my profile



Please do  It always helps to know where people are from.

You guys in Singapore are so lucky.. .having shops with these products.


----------



## Slater (Sep 23, 2018)

weedophile said:


> I just have to say this is stupidly the smartest 10$ i have spent on something. I would pay 4$ for the case (which holds 2 of my IEM) and at $6 for the CM5, the very nice TPE cable, the smooth shell (IDK what is the material but its smoooth too)
> 
> The sound man, the sound. It similar to my taped (front vent) Tinaudio T2 with abit lesser detail and that's it! The fit is also so much easier that the T2. And how abt the memory behind the ear plastic? C-O-M-F-O-R-T-A-B-L-E
> 
> Even Fleetwood Mac is singing "Can't Go Back". Thanks everyone for bringing this up, its a gem for sure!



Glad you like them!

The coating is a rubberized Nano coating. I assume it’s used for sweat resistance. The TRN v20 uses a similar coating.

If you ever run into a Timmkoo C631 for a good price, definitely pick it up! What QC issue were you referring to? You mean on the DC1, or the C631?


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Glad you like them!
> 
> The coating is a rubberized Nano coating. I assume it’s used for sweat resistance. The TRN v20 uses a similar coating.
> 
> If you ever run into a Timmkoo C631 for a good price, definitely pick it up! What QC issue were you referring to? You mean on the DC1, or the C631?


Yeap the V20 has that smooth touch too! I meant the DC1 that monitoringsound was mentioning a few post earlier.


----------



## toddy0191

monitoringsound70 said:


> There's no issue with the fit.
> To me They're just bad.



No worries, just thought that with the bad microphonics and harsh highs something was wrong.


----------



## paulindss

Here i am again. Praising the emi ci-880

After long listening of both. The emi ci-880 bests the v80 in all technical aspects for me. 

I nominate the best 25$ earphones now. Some kind of filter in the nozzle if you find to bright and you are done.

No competition for revonext qt2, zsr, v80. 
At least in quiet environments.

Clear mids, amazing depth of the bass. Yet controled. Amazing treble extension. Awesome layering and natural air rendering. 

I invite you guys to take them out for a listen and compare to the latest hypes.


----------



## GrassFed (Sep 24, 2018)

Took my Timmkoo C630 back from my daughter to validate @paulindss's praise yet again , but found out the wire has been broken internally at the plug. No wonder she's been using my GGMM C700. Oh well, I'll take comfort in the grapes of hidden joy ONHI Yeel 3 I just got from Amazon on a sale. They're amazing, once I got the seal down, which wasn't easy at all. Or maybe it's time to pickup the Joyplus rebranded ES670 here http://a.co/d/2lZLnq8

Edit: found the Joyplus rebranded C630 for under $13 here on Amazon http://a.co/d/fiTguvh, very tempting  Anyone knows if the I.Valux here http://a.co/d/iwSzg0G is worth a try?


----------



## DallaPo

monitoringsound70 said:


> So after a couple of days with The Hifiwalker A7 I'm still impressed
> These work so much better with shallow insertion and also isolate better this way too.
> They are comfy and very light to wear, and I like the big shells as they fit really flush in my ears.
> They also look very professional and feel the same way, Great build and great mmcx cable.
> ...




Hello, I see it similar to you!
Here is my review of the A7 

https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/HIFI-WALKER/A7-PLUS


----------



## toddy0191

DallaPo said:


> Hello, I see it similar to you!
> Here is my review of the A7
> 
> https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/HIFI-WALKER/A7-PLUS



Nice review.

I really need to pick these up from the Amazon locker today as they've been there since Saturday!


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> Took my Timmkoo C630 back from my daughter to validate @paulindss's praise yet again , but found out the wire has been broken internally at the plug. No wonder she's been using my GGMM C700. Oh well, I'll take comfort in the grapes of hidden joy ONHI Yeel 3 I just got from Amazon on a sale. They're amazing, once I got the seal down, which wasn't easy at all. Or maybe it's time to pickup the Joyplus rebranded ES670 here http://a.co/d/2lZLnq8
> 
> Edit: found the Joyplus rebranded C630 for under $13 here on Amazon http://a.co/d/fiTguvh, very tempting  Anyone knows if the I.Valux here http://a.co/d/iwSzg0G is worth a try?



If it’s just the plug, why not just put on a new plug? You can get them for under $1.


----------



## DallaPo

Did anyone of you have the chance to compare the Geek World GK3 with the **** A8?
I have both and have to say that the GK3 sounds terrible, but the A8 sounds OK. 
I can hardly understand how some people rate the GK3 so positively, unless mine have a production flaw. The mids don't work at all. 
However, it should be possible to assume that the two in-ears are exactly the same with a different branding!?


----------



## SiggyFraud

With all this talk of C630/CI880 I feel really tempted to try it out myself.
Can someone confirm, that this is actually the model that you guys find so good? The link comes from Audiobudget.com, so I guess it should be it.


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> With all this talk of C630/CI880 I feel really tempted to try it out myself.
> Can someone confirm, that this is actually the model that you guys find so good? The link comes from Audiobudget.com, so I guess it should be it.



Yeah, that’s it.

It goes by different names, and different sellers have them on Amazon, eBay, Aliexpress, etc.

The newest version has a revised cable that is Black. It is a better cable than the original version’s white cable. So if you have a choice between the 2, go with the newer black cable.

Also be aware it comes with a black fabric filter on the nozzle that you will want to carefully peel off for best sound. There is a normal stainless mesh filter underneath the black fabric one, so there is nothing else needed to do once you remove the black filter.


----------



## RolledOff

Slater said:


> Yeah, that’s it.
> 
> It goes by different names, and different sellers have them on Amazon, eBay, Aliexpress, etc.
> 
> ...



i find it bright enough as it is
if I remove the black fabric, will it get brighter ?
is this mod reversible?


----------



## Zerohour88

SiggyFraud said:


> With all this talk of C630/CI880 I feel really tempted to try it out myself.
> Can someone confirm, that this is actually the model that you guys find so good? The link comes from Audiobudget.com, so I guess it should be it.



the original OEM is Estron, C630, so if you can source it, that's the way to go (Estron also make lots of other stuff, though buying direct from them seems convoluted and you might need to hit a certain MOQ)


----------



## Emelya

GrassFed said:


> Anyone knows if the I.Valux here http://a.co/d/iwSzg0G is worth a try?


I can't say anything about these i.Valux HDBA001, but as far as I remember, their other model - HDBA002 - is the same as HiLisening HLSX-808/Magaosi M1. Some reviews say it is better than the famous Urbanfun HiFi. Better low bass region, more detailed sound and better soundstage. But highs are sharp with more sibilance.
I'd prefer the ES670 or the original Timmkoo ES635


----------



## Slater

RolledOff said:


> i find it bright enough as it is
> if I remove the black fabric, will it get brighter ?
> is this mod reversible?



It's been a long time since I removed it, but the black filter creates a veil over the whole sound. As the black filter gets more and more clogged (which it will), it will sound more and more veiled.

Removing the black filter doesn't make it brighter, it just makes everything clearer.

And yes, it is reversible if you don't like it. The black filter has a pre-applied ring of adhesive around the outside edge. As long as you don't touch the adhesive with your oily fingers, it will re-stick perfectly. I recommend using a sewing needle (or diabetes lancet) and gently picking at the edge of the black filter. Once the black filter is lifted up a little (but NOT so much that you lifted up BOTH the black filter AND stainless mesh underneath), I recommend using tweezers to peel it off the rest of the way. Then you store the filter on a small scrap of wax-coated paper (used for baking). It will stay stuck to the waxed paper indefinitely, and you can come back later and reverse the procedure to reapply the black filters back to the CI-880 if you choose to do so.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 24, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Anyone knows if the I.Valux here http://a.co/d/iwSzg0G is worth a try?



I bought these... the i.Valux (Bette) 8mm Hybrid... about a year ago.  Because I have too many iems I have not listened to them in awhile but this is the review that prompted me to get them.

http://www.aproear.co.uk/i-valux-8mm-hybrid-bette/

Mine are kind of cool because at the time I was able to get the last red/blue one... one earpiece being red like the one in your link and the other being blue.  Certainly worth a try... I know you like to try things



DallaPo said:


> Did anyone of you have the chance to compare the Geek World GK3 with the **** A8?
> I have both and have to say that the GK3 sounds terrible, but the A8 sounds OK.
> I can hardly understand how some people rate the GK3 so positively, unless mine have a production flaw. The mids don't work at all.
> However, it should be possible to assume that the two in-ears are exactly the same with a different branding!?



I am happy you said this because I have the A8 (but not the GK3).  I like the sound of the A8.  I find it comfortable and enjoyable.  I will be interested to see your review.  Maybe something was changed when they were rebranded?   Someone has said there were production flaws in the earlier GK3s but I have not heard a GK3.


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> If it’s just the plug, why not just put on a new plug? You can get them for under $1.


Thanks @Slater. I'll attempt to do this. Found a couple guides online, but if you got pointers I'm all ears.


----------



## GrassFed (Sep 24, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Certainly worth a try... I know you like to try things


I'm becoming an expert at trying things thanks to chi-fi . Will try this one out too, right after this dual dynamic thing I got coming today: http://a.co/d/7BAcYLE. At this point my chi-fi spending is probably equal the cost of a "real brand's" mid range IEM, like an Audeze isine 20, or Final Heaven VII. But no regrets - chi-fi toys are so fun to collect, and their sound quality is more than enough to satisfy me.



Emelya said:


> I can't say anything about these i.Valux HDBA001, but as far as I remember, their other model - HDBA002 - is the same as HiLisening HLSX-808/Magaosi M1. Some reviews say it is better than the famous Urbanfun HiFi. Better low bass region, more detailed sound and better soundstage. But highs are sharp with more sibilance.
> I'd prefer the ES670 or the original Timmkoo ES635


Thanks! Very tempted by the ES670 too. I already got the great C610, so will try other stuff out for now and come back to ES670 a bit later.



Spoiler: Morpilot dual driver


----------



## Dobrescu George

Okay, so I was working on TRN V80 as a piece for reviewing, and this is exactly the kind of sound people in this thread are looking for, a true gem, true detail, for a truly steal price  

I'm loving it so far. 

It is a v / U shape, with a strong sub-bass, very natural tone, and a strong treble


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Thanks @Slater. I'll attempt to do this. Found a couple guides online, but if you got pointers I'm all ears.



I would just check on YouTube for some guides. There should be plenty.

The best piece of advice I have is this:

Most likely, the individual wires will be enamel coated (1 red, 1 blue, 1 green, and 1 clear aka copper). This enamel is a total PITA to get off, with people using all sorts of ghetto methods like burning the enamel off with a lighter, sanding it off, stripping with solvents, etc. Forget all of those - I've tried them all and all they do is introduce tons of contamination to the wire and your solder joints.

The easiest way (by far) is to use a tablet of old school aspirin - not Tylenol and not Advil. I'm talking about old school, invented in the 1800s, dirt-cheap, uncoated aspirin that you can buy a big bottle of for $1 at the Dollar store.

You simply lay the very end of the enameled wire, maybe 3mm of wire, right onto the center of the tablet. Next you touch the wire and the aspirin tablet at the same time, using a hot soldering iron tinned with solder. The soldering iron will melt a section of the aspirin, causing the acetylsalicylic acid to eat the enamel right off (ie similar to the acid used in acid fluxes). At the exact same time, the solder from the tip of the tinned soldering iron will tin the very end of the wire perfectly. Once you see the tip of the wire nicely tinned, just pull the wire away from the aspirin tablet. The whole process will only take a max of perhaps 3-4 seconds total.

Repeat this process with each of the individual wires, and once all of them are tinned, you'll be ready to solder them to your shiny new 3.5mm plug.

Take note that the aspirin does no damage to the wire or the soldering iron in any way.

There will be a few very small puffs of fumes that will come off of the aspirin tablet as the soldering iron melts the tablet. Those fumes are pretty strong though, so I recommend doing this in a well ventilated area. Which shouldn't really be a problem anyways, as you're supposed to do all soldering in a well ventilated area.​
I hope that makes sense. Just practice it a few times on some junk wire and you'll figure out the process right away. It works awesome, and the aspirin tablet can be saved and reused dozens of times!

Finally, I recommend using 60/40 solder, as it is much more forgiving to solder with (especially for beginners or hobbyists). It flows super nice, has a lower initial melting point, a wider temperature working range, is easier to not get cold solder joints, and the resulting solder joints are stronger than pure tin or tin/silver solder joints.


----------



## toddy0191 (Sep 24, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> New arrival today, Hifi walker A7.
> First impressions.....Tasty packaging lol.
> Sound wise very impressed, a very pleasurable and Musical sound.
> Nice details through the board with a very very nice treble.
> More thoughts to follow but so far it's a definite thumbs up here.





DallaPo said:


> Hello, I see it similar to you!
> Here is my review of the A7
> 
> https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/HIFI-WALKER/A7-PLUS



100 percent in agreement with you both. Only had a brief listen, but am very impressed, particularly with the treble which is incredibly detailed and sparkly without being overly sibilant. They sound incredibly refined.

I don't find them bassy at all and feel that they're very balanced. The bass extends well and had a nice texture.

Love the fit of them, very comfortable and similar to the tennmak pros and the stock tips are the perfect fit for me.

They do seem to need a lot of juice though

Cheers for the heads up on these @monitoringsound70


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> You simply lay the very end of the enameled wire, maybe 3mm of wire, right onto the center of the tablet. Next you touch the wire and the aspirin tablet at the same time, using a hot soldering iron tinned with solder. The soldering iron will melt a section of the aspirin, causing the acetylsalicylic acid to eat the enamel right off (ie similar to the acid used in acid fluxes). The solder from the tip of the tinned soldering iron will tin the very end of the wire perfectly.


Hats off to you sir @Slater  I need to pick up this skill to take better care of my fixed cable herd.


----------



## monitoringsound70

toddy0191 said:


> 100 percent in agreement with you both. Only had a brief listen, but am very impressed, particularly with the treble which is incredibly detailed and sparkly without being overly sibilant. They sound incredibly refined.
> 
> I don't find them bassy at all and feel that they're very balanced. The bass extends well and had a nice texture.
> 
> ...



Pleasure. Yeah need to pump them a bit, but incredible sound for the price.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 24, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> 100 percent in agreement with you both. Only had a brief listen, but am very impressed, particularly with the treble which is incredibly detailed and sparkly without being overly sibilant. They sound incredibly refined.
> 
> I don't find them bassy at all and feel that they're very balanced. The bass extends well and had a nice texture.
> 
> ...





monitoringsound70 said:


> Pleasure. Yeah need to pump them a bit, but incredible sound for the price.



I feel bad being the odd one out.  My Hifi Walker A7 is boxed up and ready to send back to Amazon      They are beautiful and super comfy and the cable is decent... but the sound was not for me.  They seemed too bright and there was something off with the vocals of some of my favorite singer/songwriters.   Burn in or different tips might have helped but I did not have the patience to do all that as I am currently enjoying other iems much more.  I think the deal breaker was that they arrived on the day that the 25% discount began.  Meanwhile I  have the TFZ Exclusive 3 coming that I expect will be more to my taste.  I waited until toddy got his before writing this...I did not want to cause worry.


----------



## RolledOff

Slater said:


> It's been a long time since I removed it, but the black filter creates a veil over the whole sound. As the black filter gets more and more clogged (which it will), it will sound more and more veiled.
> 
> Removing the black filter doesn't make it brighter, it just makes everything clearer.
> 
> And yes, it is reversible if you don't like it. The black filter has a pre-applied ring of adhesive around the outside edge. As long as you don't touch the adhesive with your oily fingers, it will re-stick perfectly. I recommend using a sewing needle (or diabetes lancet) and gently picking at the edge of the black filter. Once the black filter is lifted up a little (but NOT so much that you lifted up BOTH the black filter AND stainless mesh underneath), I recommend using tweezers to peel it off the rest of the way. Then you store the filter on a small scrap of wax-coated paper (used for baking). It will stay stuck to the waxed paper indefinitely, and you can come back later and reverse the procedure to reapply the black filters back to the CI-880 if you choose to do so.



ok thanks, I'll do it.
makes me wonder why the black fabric was there in the first place
just as the grey gooey substance in TinAudio T2


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2018)

RolledOff said:


> ok thanks, I'll do it.
> makes me wonder why the black fabric was there in the first place
> just as the grey gooey substance in TinAudio T2



Everyone has their own idea of what sounds good.

I assume they were going for a smoother sound at the expense of clarity. A lot of IEMs are targeted at phone users using low resolution MP3 and steaming audio. So IEMs with overly smooth sound is forgiving to those people. However, for those with higher bitrate sources, amps, etc those things take away from the experience.

I personally don’t like listening to music that sounds like it’s being played through cotton balls. I guess some people do.

Also, I think these manufacturers don’t think about maintenance and sound degradation that happens as the gear gets clogged up with dirt and ear stuff. I mean, Pioneer CH9T are a respectable IEM, and they have the same type of filter. And it too suffers horribly as the filet gets clogged up more and more. Removing the black filter on the CH9T makes a noticeable difference, just like the CI-880/C630.

As far as the blue goo in the T2; well obviously Tin Audio realized it wasn’t that great if an idea after all, as they removed it on later models. Whatever engineer put it there originally liked really anemic bass I guess. Or maybe they were overly sensitive. Or they figured lots of people would like that type of tuning, when it turns out only a small segment of customer base really did. Who knows.

I really don’t envy these people’s jobs though. You have to pick ONE tuning that you think EVERYBODY will like. And that’s just impossible. When I make custom tuned gear for people, I find out exactly what they like and don’t like, what kind of music they listen to, etc. Basically as much as information as possible, so I can tune the gear to THEIR liking.

But you don’t have that luxury when you are tuning a headphone for 10,000 random people you have never talked to, and the audience includes some people that listen to classical and others that listen to German death metal. Some are bassheads and others are treble sensitive.

And you have 1 chance to somehow make them all happy?!? Your job depends on it! It’s just not realistic.


----------



## bizzazz (Sep 25, 2018)

My personal <$50 Chi-fi roundup, with an emphasis on "my personal".  Audio is subjective and everyone's ears are different.

*Notes: *
- I have over 50 tips that I try to roll with each new set that I get.  The better ranked ones below tend to be ones that are mostly tip and fit agnostic, meaning they sound great with most tips that I try them with and aren't picky with how I insert them in my ears. 
- I am a huge Sennheiser HD6** series fan.  I own all of them in the series and they're my favorite cans to listen to.  My preferred sound signature is mid-centric that doesn't skimp on details.  Yes, the HD6** series are a bit "veiled" in the upper area, but I don't feel like I'm missing any of the details and it makes long listening sessions non-fatiguing.  Since it's a general round up and not an in-depth review of any set, when I use terms like "enjoyable" or "good sound signature", I'm referring to how close a set gets to my preferred sound signature described here.
- I listen to a wide array of music from classical to EDM and run all my new gear through the gamut of genres.  My rankings below are based on how adept each set is overall.  Some may be better suited for certain genres.  For me, these rankings are about answering the question "on any given day, no matter what my music preferences are, which one am I going to grab?"
- For me, these rankings are also price-agnostic.  For me, even if these were all the same price, I would buy them in the order listed here.

*S+ Tier:*

Tin Audio T2 - To me, these are like the HD600 with the Sennheiser "veil" lifted.  They bring a smile to my face every time I put them on.  For me, the T2s are worth all the hype and then some.  The T2s rank this high for me regardless of whether the bass vent mod is applied or not.  I prefer them without the bass mod but enjoyed them almost equally when I briefly had the mod done.  I picked these up for $28 during the Aliexpress sale a month ago.  Well worth it even at the current $50 selling price.  I own two of these for good reason.

*S Tier:*

Voldemort "Less than 7 but more than 5"-in-1 - Slightly less smooth than the Tin Audio T2, but impressive in its own right.  Still mid-centric, but has more oomph in the bass than the T2s.  To me, these sound a little less refined than the T2s, but still are very smooth and detailed overall.  No regret whatsoever in buying these.  I own two of these for good reason.

*A Tier*

BQEYZ KC2 - The KC2 doesn't have many faults.  They are smooth, detailed.  Perhaps its biggest flaw is that they are polite, too polite.  These just lack "energy".  When you crank up an upbeat song and try to jam to it, you can't with the KC2.  They're like the super nice coworker who always gets passed over for a promotion because they're always just chilling in the background.  Their politeness has a great benefit.  These are excellent for long sessions and for falling asleep to.

Einsear T2 - This is by far my least fussy IEM in terms of fit.  I can put these on however I want and they still sound great.  They may not have the resolution of some of the other IEMs I own, but their sound signature is very pleasing to me.  If I only had $12 in my pocket, these are the ones I would buy.

KZ ED16 - This one was a big surprise for me.  I didn't expect to like these given KZ's history of boosted treble but the ED16's are very well balanced for a budget IEM.  These do have slightly more bass and sub-bass quantity than most of the other sets on this list.  If you like balance, but want a little more bottom and top extension, you can't go wrong with these.

UiiSii CM5 - I didn't like these at first due to difficulty finding a set of tips that fit comfortably.  For me, the tips that worked are larger and deeper ones that allow the earpiece to just barely touch and rest against my ears.  Being a single dynamic driver set, they aren't the most technically capable, but the sound profile is enjoyable for me.  These are very easy to listen to and the accessory package is the best of any IEM on this list.

*B Tier*

TRN V80 - This one is the most controversial one I feel as many people like the V80's.  I really wanted to like these.  And I did for a while.  The bass and mids on the V80's are excellent.  Very well-layered bass and the vocals are smooth to listen too, if a little sibilant at times.  However, the more I listened to them, the more I dislike the treble.  The treble gets distorted as you crank up the volume.  At a certain volume, all treble notes start sounding similar and starts making my eardrums hurt.

*C Tier*

Rock Zircon - These are ok but are probably the fussiest in terms of fit for me.  I can get them to seat right maybe once in five times I put them on.  At that point, I'd rather be listening to something else.  In addition, the bass on these pretty much overpowers everything else for me to like them a lot.  With that said, when they're seated right, they sound alright if I want to jam out to some EDM.

TRN V20 - These would be rated much higher if the fit was better.  Sound-wise, I would put these in the A tier.  But I can't listen to these for more than 10 minutes without having to take them off.  The ear pieces have these ridges on them on one of the corners that cause lots of discomfort for me.

*D Tier*

Auglamour F200 - I don't really get the hype with these.  Yes, the built is tank-like.  But the bass is sloppy and muddy and bleeds all over the mids.  They're pretty to look at.  But looking at these don't do anything for my ears.

*Junk Tier
*
UiiSii HM7 - The fit is horrible, muddy bass.  I seriously could have burnt a $5 bill and gotten more enjoyment out of that than to buy these again.  Fact: I gave these away and they gave them back to me.  Ouch!


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I feel bad being the odd one out.  My Hifi Walker A7 is boxed up and ready to send back to Amazon      They are beautiful and super comfy and the cable is decent... but the sound was not for me.  They seemed too bright and there was something off with the vocals of some of my favorite singer/songwriters.   Burn in or different tips might have helped but I did not have the patience to do all that as I am currently enjoying other iems much more.  I think the deal breaker was that they arrived on the day that the 25% discount began.  Meanwhile I  have the TFZ Exclusive 3 coming that I expect will be more to my taste.  I waited until toddy got his before writing this...I did not want to cause worry.



So glad you did, as I'd have probably cancelled my order as I usually agree with your opinions!

They are treble focused, but i don't find them harsh at all.  In fact, it's some of the nicest treble I've heard combined with lovely mids that, to me, make female vocals sound clear and life-like. Add to that a pinch of lovely imaging and decent separation and...

I think I might like them...


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> Yeah, that’s it.
> 
> It goes by different names, and different sellers have them on Amazon, eBay, Aliexpress, etc.
> 
> ...





Zerohour88 said:


> the original OEM is Estron, C630, so if you can source it, that's the way to go (Estron also make lots of other stuff, though buying direct from them seems convoluted and you might need to hit a certain MOQ)



Thanks, guys! Ordered a pair with the black cable for 20$. The wait begins


----------



## Slater

bizzazz said:


> UiiSii HM7 - Fact: I gave these away and they gave them back to me.  Ouch!



Haha, I just spit coffee all over my desk


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> as I usually agree with your opinions!



I noticed in your list that you have both versions of the KZ ZST... the colorful and the carbon.  I only have the carbon and at first I did not like it because it seemed harsh in the vocals to me.  After rejecting the A7 for a similar reason (Leonard Cohens voice and some others did not sound right to me and I am very familiar with his voice),  I got out my ZST and discovered that it had large Starline tips on it.  I usually use medium.  Rather than put on medium Starlines, I decided to treat it to my last pair of medium Auvio tips.  Hope I can get more.  Anyway, now I am enjoying them and am currently burning them in.  My question for you is, do you find a difference in sound between your two versions of ZSTs? Have you done the mod to either of them?

I probably would have given more of a chance to the A7 if I had not just missed out on the extra $25 off.  I do believe state of mind  can play a part in our perceptions.  I could even reorder them next week with the discount after my refund goes through but I am not going to.  I have too many others that I prefer so it is not worth the trouble for me.  I am actually liking the ZST now more than I did them (that one night).  When I was listening to them Friday night I had most recently been using the A8 (GK3) clone and much preferred the A8.  I think the huge difference in sound signature was too much of a shock.


----------



## DallaPo (Sep 25, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I am happy you said this because I have the A8 (but not the GK3).  I like the sound of the A8.  I find it comfortable and enjoyable.  I will be interested to see your review.  Maybe something was changed when they were rebranded?   Someone has said there were production flaws in the earlier GK3s but I have not heard a GK3.



Y**** A8 | 3*DD | Rating: 6.9

Intro
The Y**** are constructionally identical with the GEEK WORLD GK3. If the tuning is the same as the in-ear I can't judge yet, because I haven't received a flawless GK3 yet, but I will update the review if this is the case.


Handling
The A8 are very comfortable to wear. The cables are unfortunately not detachable, which is meanwhile quite good form in the price class (15 €) (TRN, KZ lead the way) and somewhat stiff.
The finish is quite solid and they don't look bad either. Unfortunately, the remote is a bit too high, but the functionality due to the three keys is to be mentioned positively.


Sound
Here I would like to keep myself a bit shorter, as there is also a lot better in the price segment.

The bass is basically pleasant due to its warm character and depth. But this should not deceive about its weaknesses. The higher basses are not very clean and go well into the midrange. It really booms in a negative sense and tends to overdrive.

The mids are a bit unpleasant because he simply lacks substance. They sound unnatural and hollow. The voices come to the front quite well, but the tonality doesn't fit.

The highs are indeed the best of the A8. They are very relaxed, have a pleasant presence without ever becoming hard or sharp. They ensure that the A8 doesn't drift completely into the dark.
Also details can be recognized here, as well as a separation. But that only applies to the heights.
The stage is not bad at all and lies in the good average. However, everything takes place on a horizontal plane.


Outro
I don't want to tear the A8 apart! I'm not entitled to do that either, because there are certainly some who get along with them and they are certainly better than some mobile phone inserts. Nevertheless, three dynamic drivers seem to have been wasted here. The only in-ears where this already worked for me were the I-Into 8.
These headphones are for those who like bass, don't care much about details and are treble sensitive.
You have to keep in mind that at very low volumes the weaknesses aren't too present, but that's not the solution either.
It's certainly not my case, especially when compared to the possibilities and the competition (TRN V20, several KZ models, MAGAOSI HLSX-808 etc.).


----------



## mbwilson111

DallaPo said:


> These headphones are for those who like bass, don't care much about details and are height sensitive.
> You have to keep in mind that at very low volumes the weaknesses aren't too present, but that's not the solution either.



I do not like bloated bass and I do care about details.  I am a bit treble sensitve.  I never listen at loud volume but I certainly do not listen at *very low* volume either.

I am using some Sony type wide bore tips.  Mids are very important to me because I listen to a lot of singer songwriters.  Voices are sounding very  natural to me and nothing sounds hollow.  We probably have very different ears.  Also mine have been burned in for several days.  I agree on the comfort and the cable has relaxed a bit.  Just looks a bit wrinkly still.  Mine were free.  They were included for no reason in the box with the BQ3 that my husband ordered.  We were surprised and confused when we opened the box.  Because he received too much that day, these are mine


----------



## monitoringsound70

mbwilson111 said:


> I feel bad being the odd one out.  My Hifi Walker A7 is boxed up and ready to send back to Amazon      They are beautiful and super comfy and the cable is decent... but the sound was not for me.  They seemed too bright and there was something off with the vocals of some of my favorite singer/songwriters.   Burn in or different tips might have helped but I did not have the patience to do all that as I am currently enjoying other iems much more.  I think the deal breaker was that they arrived on the day that the 25% discount began.  Meanwhile I  have the TFZ Exclusive 3 coming that I expect will be more to my taste.  I waited until toddy got his before writing this...I did not want to cause worry.


Hey well you're not the only one. After all I can't stand the Artiste and everyone else seems to. Lol


----------



## DallaPo (Sep 25, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not like bloated bass and I do care about details.  I am a bit treble sensitve.  I never listen at loud volume but I certainly do not listen at *very low* volume either.
> 
> I am using some Sony type wide bore tips.  Mids are very important to me because I listen to a lot of singer songwriters.  Voices are sounding very  natural to me and nothing sounds hollow.  We probably have very different ears.  Also mine have been burned in for several days.  I agree on the comfort and the cable has relaxed a bit.  Just looks a bit wrinkly still.  Mine were free.  They were included for no reason in the box with the BQ3 that my husband ordered.  We were surprised and confused when we opened the box.  Because he received too much that day, these are mine



That can be for sure, or we simply like different frequency responses. Have you ever heard the A8 compared to the BQ3?
What always strikes me is that you get used to "worse" in-ears and adjust your hearing sensation. That's why it's always important to me not to run around with the same earphone every day for a week and then review it, instead of having a change in between. Otherwise, the rating is usually better than it should be and the difference to "better" products is huge when you change again.

Edit: mine were also part of the BQ3, by the way.


----------



## Wiljen

I received several that I have been waiting for last night and started playing a bit.   The BQEYZ KB1 with their new AptX cable came in, as did the NiceHCK EB2 and EBX.  I am still finishing up my FH5 notes and got the Dekoni Blue over the weekend so may be a day or two before I get all reviewed but initial listens to all 3 of the newbies show promise.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I noticed in your list that you have both versions of the KZ ZST... the colorful and the carbon.  I only have the carbon and at first I did not like it because it seemed harsh in the vocals to me.  After rejecting the A7 for a similar reason (Leonard Cohens voice and some others did not sound right to me and I am very familiar with his voice),  I got out my ZST and discovered that it had large Starline tips on it.  I usually use medium.  Rather than put on medium Starlines, I decided to treat it to my last pair of medium Auvio tips.  Hope I can get more.  Anyway, now I am enjoying them and am currently burning them in.  My question for you is, do you find a difference in sound between your two versions of ZSTs? Have you done the mod to either of them?
> 
> I probably would have given more of a chance to the A7 if I had not just missed out on the extra $25 off.  I do believe state of mind  can play a part in our perceptions.  I could even reorder them next week with the discount after my refund goes through but I am not going to.  I have too many others that I prefer so it is not worth the trouble for me.  I am actually liking the ZST now more than I did them (that one night).  When I was listening to them Friday night I had most recently been using the A8 (GK3) clone and much preferred the A8.  I think the huge difference in sound signature was too much of a shock.



Haven't listened to the ZSTs in a while, but I was one of the camp that didn't mind their bright signature (more evidence that I'm either a treble head or hearing impaired!). From memory there was zero difference apart from the colour, and I think the sound difference theory was just one of those KZ myths that was doing the rounds at the time.

I didn't mod them (as I'm lazy) as I've plenty of other gear that out performs them now, but i may do one these days, just for the hell of it!

Good luck with not buying any more iems by the way, I think we've all been there!


----------



## TLDRonin

Wiljen said:


> The BQEYZ KB1 with their new AptX cable came in


Are you talking about the TRN BT10 cable? I look forward to hearing some impressions!


----------



## thebigredpolos

DallaPo said:


> Y**** A8 | 3*DD | Rating: 6.9
> 
> Intro
> The Y**** are constructionally identical with the GEEK WORLD GK3. If the tuning is the same as the in-ear I can't judge yet, because I haven't received a flawless GK3 yet, but I will update the review if this is the case.
> ...


Is it actually confirmed somewhere that the A8 is in fact a 3DD setup?  I don't see it listed in the item details on AliExpress, nor do I see it listed on the (rather bland) packaging.  I don't actually own these, I was just curious.  I don't know how much I trust the item details anyways, since it mentions that it's a 2pin interface, but in reality it's a fixed cable.


----------



## mbwilson111

thebigredpolos said:


> Is it actually confirmed somewhere that the A8 is in fact a 3DD setup?  I don't see it listed in the item details on AliExpress, nor do I see it listed on the (rather bland) packaging.  I don't actually own these, I was just curious.  I don't know how much I trust the item details anyways, since it mentions that it's a 2pin interface, but in reality it's a fixed cable.



I am curous too and I do own the A8.  I can't find any info about the driver(s).  The info for the GK3 does say it has three dynamic drivers. I am not going to open my A8 to find out... I know Slater would open the shell if he had them


----------



## Itayaz68

Hey guys, can you recommend me on iem at around 50$, that will be comfortable to sleep with? I had the **** Ues and they were great. My favorite sound signature is neutral to slightly mid centric


----------



## Wiljen

TLDRonin said:


> Are you talking about the TRN BT10 cable? I look forward to hearing some impressions!



Nope - Bqeyz bt cable - just released it last week.


----------



## GrassFed

So, the little Morpilot I just got http://a.co/d/aqAJVg6, it's a home run at $10. Crisp, punchy, full sound with great space and separation. Phenomenal bass for such a tiny thing. It's very comfortable for me - small, light, and easy to get good seal. But because the nozzle is angled forward, the total length might make it not a good fit for people with small ears. Much more comfortable than the vertical dual/triple drivers I got - Ailihen X7 and I-INTO i8. The only thing I don't like is the lack of front vent, which is a common trait with many of my IEMs. It causes ear pressure and driver flex with silicon tips. At least foam tips don't seem to degrade the sound quality of this gem.


----------



## TLDRonin

Wiljen said:


> Nope - Bqeyz bt cable - just released it last week.


Where do you buy it? Can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Wiljen

TLDRonin said:


> Where do you buy it? Can't seem to find it anywhere



Mine was a review sample direct from BQEYZ - should be on Ali this week according to them.


----------



## NeonHD

Picture of my current collection of 2-pin detachable IEMs arranged from my most to least favourite (left to right).


----------



## re.on

mbwilson111 said:


> You were not the only one who had the A8 included in their BQ3 package.  My husband mysteriously received it as well.  I figured that the reason was they thought his wife should have a new toy too  Other than the crinkly looking cable (not stiff or uncomfortable just kinky), I quite like them.  The are quite bassy but with a few tip changes I am finding them quite enjoyable with my music.  The stock tips were uncomfortable for me.  The did not fit flush enough with my M spinfits.. maybe I need to order some smalls to try.  Too much bass with the KZ Starlines.  I only have one  pair of Auvios left so I have to save them for emergency use   Luckily the Tennmak Whirlwinds fit and sound the best.  Free IEMs!  BTW, my  husband did give them a quick listen and did not seem to really want to give them to me... but...  they are in my ears this afternoon  Been burning in a couple of days and I will do more.. someone said to give the GK3 150 hours.  Easy enough for me to do with  my desktop setup.
> 
> No idea if they have been tuned differently from the GK3... they do look identical except for the logo.



May I know which store on Aliexpress did you get the BQ3 + free A8?


----------



## theresanarc

Any of you know if this is the legit store for Remax? I wanna get a pair of rm-610d's that aren't knock-offs.

https://remaxonlineshoppingstore.al...e6b79p7YF9z&origin=n&SortType=orders_desc&g=y


----------



## eggnogg (Sep 25, 2018)

theresanarc said:


> Any of you know if this is the legit store for Remax? I wanna get a pair of rm-610d's that aren't knock-offs.
> 
> https://remaxonlineshoppingstore.al...e6b79p7YF9z&origin=n&SortType=orders_desc&g=y



be sure to buy at official ali-store here
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/2880054

..

annddd check this cheap iem makeover using nail polish


----------



## HungryPanda

re.on said:


> May I know which store on Aliexpress did you get the BQ3 + free A8?


 Ordered from AK Audio Store on ali, no idea if they are still doing it


----------



## mbwilson111

re.on said:


> May I know which store on Aliexpress did you get the BQ3 + free A8?





HungryPanda said:


> Ordered from AK Audio Store on ali, no idea if they are still doing it



Yes, Panda ordered the BQ3 and gifted me with the unexpected included free A8.  Maybe they just wanted to get a few out there before they were offered for sale in their store (AK).   I would not order the BQ3 with the expectation of getting the A8 included but maybe you will get lucky.  In either case, people are recommending the BQ3.  I  have not heard them.  I have enough of my own to listen to.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Hi guys, this might be a little bit off topic but it's really urgent.
* Have any of you had experiences with returning items at Joybuy, and can I trust them to refund me after I return an item?*
Tonight (or the 27th, Paypal doesn't give a time) is the cutoff for when I can escalate a case. 
In a very quick summary, I bought this dap. 
https://www.joybuy.com/600292789.html
It was bad because of the enormous noise floor and ear damaging popping
I made a video proving that this was the case.
I organised a return, they accepted it,
Australia post says that the parcel was delivered to Joybuy on the 22nd of September, they still haven't logged the parcel as being returned, and haven't started the refund process. 
If I lose my chance to escalate the case by tonight I could lose 80USD if Joybuy claims the parcel isn't legit, etc. 

Has anyone been ripped off by Joybuy, and do you think I should start a case before the time is up? 
(Mods please don't ban, I would post this to the obscure daps thread but it's a bit dead...)


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> annddd check this cheap iem makeover using nail polish



I can see painting the back cover, but I guess I'm missing why you would bling the body when it's covered up by your ears and no one can see it.


----------



## Slater

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi guys, this might be a little bit off topic but it's really urgent.
> * Have any of you had experiences with returning items at Joybuy, and can I trust them to refund me after I return an item?*
> Tonight (or the 27th, Paypal doesn't give a time) is the cutoff for when I can escalate a case.
> In a very quick summary, I bought this dap.
> ...



I would definitely escalate it while there is still time. You can always cancel the case if you and the seller work something out.

But if you wait and the window closes, you're screwed.


----------



## Emelya

@GuywhoLikesHIFI, Did you contact the manufacturer? Sometimes it helps


----------



## eggnogg

Slater said:


> I can see painting the back cover, but I guess I'm missing why you would bling the body when it's covered up by your ears and no one can see it.



for practicing maybe, not sure... he finished making custom  trinity faceplate in the day after.
https://twitter.com/ChyanKin/media



Spoiler: []


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> for practicing maybe, not sure... he finished making custom  trinity faceplate in the day after.



Now THAT looks good!


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Slater said:


> I would definitely escalate it while there is still time. You can always cancel the case if you and the seller work something out.
> 
> But if you wait and the window closes, you're screwed.


I sent you a PM




Emelya said:


> @GuywhoLikesHIFI, Did you contact the manufacturer? Sometimes it helps


Yes I did, I even gave them a call, they said to send an email. They didn't respond to my email at all, I sent three seperate ones, each with an english and Chinese translation, to two of their different AIGO emails. No reply. Never buying them again, the DAP was horrible too.


----------



## NeonHD

eggnogg said:


> annddd check this cheap iem makeover using nail polish



LOL getting a manicure for your IEMs I see


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Im waiting for my package from China,a TRN V80,a chrome blue one.It has also a good review but I want to test it on myself.Planning to purchase Revonext QT2 and Tin Audio.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

audionab said:


> bosshifi b3 is a mid centric iem
> 
> the bass is very clean mid bass presence is good but the sub bass is lacking although its there but i feel a slight elevation in sub bass and forwarder mids and one could sell them for 100$


How does it compare to Onkyo IEM.The midcentric one


----------



## audionab

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> How does it compare to Onkyo IEM.The midcentric one


I don't have the onkyo iem


----------



## thejoker13

Hello friends! I believe I may have just found my new under 50.00 personal favorite iem. I recently picked up the TFZ series 2, and i'm more and more impressed with it the longer I spend time with it. 
The series 2 is comfortable to wear, with a nice build quality and tip selection included. I also am impressed with the included cable. The sound is vivid, with nice clarity and with an emphasis on details. The bass hits with authority, but never muddies the mids at all. There is an emphasis on the upper mids which makes it a hair lean sounding, but again with great details and clarity. It also sounds pretty natural overall too. Pretty gobsmacked for the 45.00 they cost me. I really feel that TFZ over exposed themselves by releasing so many models without sharing what distinct differences there are between their models. The series 2 is tuned directly in line with my personal preferences, and gets a hearty recommendation from me to anyone looking for an iem, that is coherent and natural and very detailed.


----------



## Emelya

Did anyone try the new UiiSii DT800 Voice of China 2018? It looks better than the T8/8S and possibly has better mids. The Chinese review is short, but positive. Available on AliExpress for $49.


----------



## Slater (Sep 27, 2018)

Hey, for anyone interested, the official Tennmak store on Amazon has some great deals right now. A few of their IEMs have a 50% off coupon!!

For example, the Trio is $25 after coupon. So is the Crazy Cello (which is an awesome IEM). Not sure if there’s other models included in the 50% off sale, as all I was interested in was the Crazy Cellos.

The prices on the Trio and Crazy Cello are legit good deals though. On Aliexpress (and Amazon) they are normally $50-$60. So $25 on Amazon is a heck of a deal, especially because there’s no 4-6 week shipping wait from China.

No clue how many they have left, but if you have been on the fence about any Tennmak stuff, or waiting for a good deal, this would be it.

Also, another member shared an Amazon deal on the TRN v10 for $9.99. I know the reviews were mixed on the v10, but $10 is a great price if not strictly for the cable (which sells by itself for $5-$6ish). Buy them for the cable, or for donor shells, or correct the sibilant stock tuning by doing a foam mod to the BAs. Either way, $10 is a good deal.


----------



## Daftem

zazaboy said:


> guys, I have good news I got my bgvp ds1 v1 today ..and they are freaking awesome.. I never expected this but I finally found my lovely sound signature... everything is fixed in the bgvp ds1 v1 version ...here are my impressions.. comparison between bgvp ds1 v2 and bgvp ds1 v1 is the following: BETTER MIDS,GREAT SOUNDSTAGE, BETTER BASS. NO PIERCING HIGHS, EVERYTHING IS BALANCED..... INSTRUMENTS SOUND OUTSTANDING.. btw they sounding great on low res and high res files.. one of the big advantage of this iem it sound good with every track and poorly mastered tracks too... better then ever.. get it while you can.. I think I found my end game iem... I am very happy enjoying my music again... BIG THANKS TO @DarkZenith @dhruvmeena96 PEACE



What is the physical difference between Bgvp ds1 V1 and V2?


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Either way, it is now your duty to compare and report back



The new Magaosi BK50 earphones (w/MMCX) arrived in the mail today.
During my initial listening, while watching "Time Team" episodes (from season 6) on YouTube, it seems like the new BK50 earphones have a slightly _brighter_ sound than my original set of BK50 (w/tethered cable).
I'm planning to listen to music tomorrow, so I can see if the overall response changes any.


----------



## Daftem

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Im waiting for my package from China,a TRN V80,a chrome blue one.It has also a good review but I want to test it on myself.Planning to purchase Revonext QT2 and Tin Audio.



I have both of 3. Best IEM´s for the price, bro. Nice choice.


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Hey, for anyone interested, the official Tennmak store on Amazon has some great deals right now. A few of their IEMs have a 50% off coupon!!
> 
> For example, the Trio is $25 after coupon. So is the Crazy Cello (which is an awesome IEM). Not sure if there’s other models included in the 50% off sale, as all I was interested in was the Crazy Cellos.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the Crazy Cellos for some time now but the price just doesnt go down

Anw its on amazon so....damn! Hopefully one fine day the price will drop on AE


----------



## CoiL

thejoker13 said:


> Hello friends! I believe I may have just found my new under 50.00 personal favorite iem. I recently picked up the TFZ series 2, and i'm more and more impressed with it the longer I spend time with it.
> The series 2 is comfortable to wear, with a nice build quality and tip selection included. I also am impressed with the included cable. The sound is vivid, with nice clarity and with an emphasis on details. The bass hits with authority, but never muddies the mids at all. There is an emphasis on the upper mids which makes it a hair lean sounding, but again with great details and clarity. It also sounds pretty natural overall too. Pretty gobsmacked for the 45.00 they cost me. I really feel that TFZ over exposed themselves by releasing so many models without sharing what distinct differences there are between their models. The series 2 is tuned directly in line with my personal preferences, and gets a hearty recommendation from me to anyone looking for an iem, that is coherent and natural and very detailed.


Wish You would have posted this a lot sooner... they would have been great for me too I imagine. But I`m now settled with IT01(modded).
Do You have any other comparisons to give more insight of TFZ S2 sound? IT01? Maybe some KZ tops, Tinaudio T2, PHB EM-023 etc.?


Slater said:


> Also, another member shared an Amazon deal on the TRN v10 for $9.99. I know the reviews were mixed on the v10, but $10 is a great price if not strictly for the cable (which sells by itself for $5-$6ish). Buy them for the cable, or for donor shells, or correct the sibilant stock tuning by doing a foam mod to the BAs. Either way, $10 is a good deal.


Not sure I want those shells for modding but please share the deal. I would just like to have experience with that kind (IT03/04) shell type and size as IT04 is still my wet dream.


----------



## eggnogg

upcoming kz


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Not sure I want those shells for modding but please share the deal. I would just like to have experience with that kind (IT03/04) shell type and size as IT04 is still my wet dream.



I just checked, and the price has DOUBLED from $10 to $20! Ouch


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> upcoming kz



Wow, those are cool looking! Nice colors too - I like the green and the purple is beautiful. I'll definitely be getting a pair of these along with the ZS7


----------



## paulindss

Daftem said:


> What is the physical difference between Bgvp ds1 V1 and V2?



None, and i have a BGVP, allegedly the v1, for me they are utter trash.


----------



## mochifi

Probably mentioned already but happy to say it again, NiceHCK have been great with my orders so far. Both shipped within a day and arrive in Europe in less than a week 

Most recently picked up the Tin Audio T2s to see what the fuss is all about. After a short listen I can see why! For $50 these are easy to recommend. I reckon these are already 70% as good as the FiiO FH5 which I also quite like and own, and that costs about 5x more. Looking forward to doing some more AB testing with the two 

The T2s have their... quirks though. Out of the box they were a tiny bit sibilant for me (I listen to a lot of Jpop/Kpop) but switching to the included smaller bore tips sorted that out. My left cable connector is also already quite loose despite only swapping cables once. Not sure if it's just my unit, how they are in general or just MMCX bein' MMCX  Also I'm not used to this shape of earphone and seem to spend more time faffing about getting it in my ears than I'd like. But I'm probably nitpicking now, at this price point I'm really impressed!


----------



## paulindss

mochifi said:


> Probably mentioned already but happy to say it again, NiceHCK have been great with my orders so far. Both shipped within a day and arrive in Europe in less than a week
> 
> Most recently picked up the Tin Audio T2s to see what the fuss is all about. After a short listen I can see why! For $50 these are easy to recommend. I reckon these are already 70% as good as the FiiO FH5 which I also quite like and own, and that costs about 5x more. Looking forward to doing some more AB testing with the two
> 
> The T2s have their... quirks though. Out of the box they were a tiny bit sibilant for me (I listen to a lot of Jpop/Kpop) but switching to the included smaller bore tips sorted that out. My left cable connector is also already quite loose despite only swapping cables once. Not sure if it's just my unit, how they are in general or just MMCX bein' MMCX  Also I'm not used to this shape of earphone and seem to spend more time faffing about getting it in my ears than I'd like. But I'm probably nitpicking now, at this price point I'm really impressed!



I recommend using the foam.


----------



## DallaPo

thebigredpolos said:


> Is it actually confirmed somewhere that the A8 is in fact a 3DD setup?  I don't see it listed in the item details on AliExpress, nor do I see it listed on the (rather bland) packaging.  I don't actually own these, I was just curious.  I don't know how much I trust the item details anyways, since it mentions that it's a 2pin interface, but in reality it's a fixed cable.



You're right about that. It actually doesn't say anywhere that it's a 3*DD setup. But the impedance, frequency range and sensitivity are the same as for the GK3, according to the package.


----------



## DallaPo

Itayaz68 said:


> Hey guys, can you recommend me on iem at around 50$, that will be comfortable to sleep with? I had the **** Ues and they were great. My favorite sound signature is neutral to slightly mid centric



I can recommend the HILL AUDIO S8. Super comfortable and not disturbing, even if you lie on your side. Plus exactly the signature you want.

https://shopee.com.my/HillAudio-S8-Hybrid-3-Driver-In-Ear-Earphone-i.6548893.1119979999

If you can't buy them on the site, it is possible to contact the seller directly via Facebbok (HILL AUDIO) and he will send it with tracking and PayPal payment.
Even if it's $10 more, it's really worth it!


----------



## Zerohour88

DallaPo said:


> I can recommend the HILL AUDIO S8. Super comfortable and not disturbing, even if you lie on your side. Plus exactly the signature you want.
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/HillAudio-S8-Hybrid-3-Driver-In-Ear-Earphone-i.6548893.1119979999
> 
> ...



I think those are Hilisening HLS-S8? @B9Scrambler reviewed them, if it is the same IEM.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Zerohour88 said:


> I think those are Hilisening HLS-S8? @B9Scrambler reviewed them, if it is the same IEM.



I was chatting with Hill Audio about those a while back. They're the same thing, but rebranded. Good earphone but were way overpriced the way HiLisening was selling them; crap accessories and an even worse cable. Looks like Hill Audio is doing it properly.


----------



## DallaPo

Zerohour88 said:


> I think those are Hilisening HLS-S8? @B9Scrambler reviewed them, if it is the same IEM.



Yeah, they're the same, but apparently $30 cheaper


----------



## yearzero

crosspost, does anyone have any basshead iem reccomendations?


----------



## phthora

yearzero said:


> crosspost, does anyone have any basshead iem reccomendations?



At $100, the iBasso IT01. 
At $60, the TFZ Series 5S.
At $20, the Geek Wold GK3.


----------



## yearzero

phthora said:


> At $100, the iBasso IT01.
> At $60, the TFZ Series 5S.
> At $20, the Geek Wold GK3.



Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## theresanarc

I know you guys hate ribbon/noodle cables but I'll defend them when it comes to one thing, no microphonic noises transmitting to the cable when it's shaking against your clothing when you're moving. Those KZ ones for example ALL have that stupid cable that transmits that making them awful imo for transport.

Also, would it be accurate to assume that IEMs that have an angle shape at the tip rather than the straight shape are better when it comes to noise isolation?


----------



## HAMS

theresanarc said:


> I know you guys hate ribbon/noodle cables but I'll defend them when it comes to one thing, no microphonic noises transmitting to the cable when it's shaking against your clothing when you're moving. Those KZ ones for example ALL have that stupid cable that transmits that making them awful imo for transport.
> 
> Also, would it be accurate to assume that IEMs that have an angle shape at the tip rather than the straight shape are better when it comes to noise isolation?



I think it depends more on tips and insertion deeps. Beside the obvious vented vs closed Iem.


----------



## noctuid

mixolyd said:


> I was disappointed with the TRN V80’s before but they’ve really done it now.  I’d noticed a few times before a quick crackling sound when I stood up when wearing them, now I know what the crackle is and it’s not nice: they hit me with an electric shock strong enough to make me feel pretty averse to wearing them again.
> 
> Static buildup or an actual current meant for the drivers I don’t know but even a mild shock (I’ve had a shock from a light switch before and this was less than a tenth of that) directly in the ear canal is unpleasant.  I wonder if I have a case for returning them to the Ali seller.  I’ve since switched back to my ZS5’s and there’s no crackle or shock of course.



I've just had this exact same issue with the trn v80s the other day. I've had them for a month or less and was not using an amp (they were plugged into my laptop). It only hurts when I actually put it in my ear, and this is only happening for the right one (the side the mic is on), but I hear the crackling in the left one too. It actually is pretty unpleasant/painful (comparatively) and doesn't seem to want to go away. I see that even Apple has an FAQ about static shock from their earbuds, but I've never had an issue with any other earphones that I've owned.

This is pretty unfortunate as I love almost everything else about these IEMs; they are absolutely gorgeous.

My speaker system was on at the time, and when that system is on, that cable I plug into my laptop will also interact with other things (e.g. my laptop charger). I'm making an uneducated guess that this may be the reason for the static buildup. Maybe it is also related to my laptop charger.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My take on KZ AS10! 

I think they are rather sweet, inexpensive IEMs with a nice texture, good detail, and overall great value  I invite you to read more in the full review  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/09/kz-as10-improved-budget-performance.html


----------



## re.on (Sep 29, 2018)

I would recommend this Tennmak Orca for those who prefer clarity over rumbling bass. For me, this one can beat the overhyped TRN V80.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> The new Magaosi BK50 earphones (w/MMCX) arrived in the mail today.
> During my initial listening, while watching "Time Team" episodes (from season 6) on YouTube, it seems like the new BK50 earphones have a slightly _brighter_ sound than my original set of BK50 (w/tethered cable).
> I'm planning to listen to music tomorrow, so I can see if the overall response changes any.



After listening to music for ~1.5 days on the new BK50 (MMCX) earphones (using KZ Starline tips), the Bass has come up to the level of the original BK50 (w/tethered cable); and the Treble is still a bit stronger - but they're not sibilant.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> After listening to music for ~1.5 days on the new BK50 (MMCX) earphones (using KZ Starline tips), the Bass has come up to the level of the original BK50 (w/tethered cable); and the Treble is still a bit stronger - but they're not sibilant.



So which of the 2 do you prefer?


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> So which of the 2 do you prefer?



There's not a big difference in the sound, so my preference is based on usage -
If I want to listen to a balanced output (Onkyo DP-X1, Shanling M3s, Walnut F1), then the new set, on a 2.5mm -to- MMCX cable is my option.
If I want to quickly connect to, and control, my Android phone, then the original set, with the tethered cable (Mic, Vol+/Vol-, Play/Pause/Fwd/Rew controls) is my option.


----------



## pbui44

So I found a TRN V10 for $10 (now it’s $20 after filling my order) and saw reviews saying that it was a “trebly compromise”, but also that the treble was terrible.  I went ahead and bought it with the cable being worth that price and the V10s a possible gift for someone, but I received it today and it sounds great, especially for $10.  The medium ear tips were pre-installed too far out and had to push them down to cover the entire nozzle and realized what this “trebly compromise” was, but the treble is not even as hard as my KZ ZSA, which is still fine for my ears.  Granted, the sound signature is a little more subdued with a little bit more volume needed, but it sounds more balanced like this.  Is my TRN V10 a revised model?  Not sure, but I am definitely happy with the purchase, making it amongst the best $10 purchases I ever made.


----------



## Slater

Could this be the new TinAudio T3?


----------



## Zlivan

Multiple signs of modding the T2s, are you responsible?


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 30, 2018)

So havign fallen in love with my Final e4000 I had also saw this little IEm that i liked the shape of and being that I'm a sucker for BA+DD I bought it thinking I'd get round to it one day... but it's sooo good sounding.Great fit and I'm told it may be the same shell as the QKZVK2 which from looking is most probable (thanks to mbwilson111 and Hungry-Panda).

It has a very open large soundstage and great detail, even at micro level helped by it's extended but well behaved treble. I want to say V shaped but only slightly. Bass speed is above average and good depth. All in all a very good contender at the sub £20 level imo. Would be great if someone else has it to offer opinion.


----------



## harry501501

DBaldock9 said:


> After listening to music for ~1.5 days on the new BK50 (MMCX) earphones (using KZ Starline tips), the Bass has come up to the level of the original BK50 (w/tethered cable); and the Treble is still a bit stronger - but they're not sibilant.



I love my original BK50, one of my fav IEMs actually... it does have a slight dryness to the main vocal and in the upper mids at times. Is that still the case?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> Could this be the new TinAudio T3?



TinAudio really denies the need to close one of the ports, they really want one to listen to them open and free


----------



## Slater

Dobrescu George said:


> TinAudio really denies the need to close one of the ports, they really want one to listen to them open and free



Agreed. Closing the ports is a mistake. Opening them is the way to go


----------



## DBaldock9

harry501501 said:


> I love my original BK50, one of my fav IEMs actually... it does have a slight dryness to the main vocal and in the upper mids at times. Is that still the case?



The new BK50 does have a bit more Midrange/Treble than the original.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Got some cases for my IEMs today they are pretty nice for $2 each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also how are the TFZ Galaxy T2 IEM Masdrop has them for $40 and hadn't seen too much about them.


----------



## Wiljen

PCgaming4ever said:


> Got some cases for my IEMs today they are pretty nice for $2 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't tried the Galaxy T2 but have the Series 2 which I believe is the same shell and same driver.  If that is the case, they have a bright signature with good sub-bass extension and more detail than I'd expect for $40.  They are a good way to dip a toe in the pond and see if you like TFZ's house sound before looking at something like the Queen or King pro as they have a similar signature if not quite the detail level and refinement of its bigger brothers and sisters.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 1, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Also how are the TFZ Galaxy T2 IEM Masdrop has them for $40 and hadn't seen too much about them.



According to TFZ this is what the Galaxy T2 is:
(credit to Cal N who originally posted the link)

"T2 GALAXY:
1. T2 GALAXY is a TFZ brand that comprehensively enhances and optimizes the work based on SERIES 4. It enhances the atmosphere, analysis and resolution based on the sense of hearing and female voice. Compared to T1 GALAXY, it is an all-round upgrade. In the sound density, the thickness is improved, and finally the taste is relaxed and sweet. T2 GALAXY is one of the most representative works after KING.

2. The T2 GALAXY face cover is made of stainless steel precision CNC machining, and the lower case is made of imported PC transparent material.

3. The wire is made of four-core silver-plated oxygen-free copper, which is twisted and braided. The standard 0.78MM double pin can be changed."


Series 4 is reviewed to be good but a step behind the King. So if they did improve it like they said and put it on par with the King it should be a solid deal at the $39.99 shipped Massdrop price.


----------



## FastAndClean

re.on said:


> I would recommend this Tennmak Orca for those who prefer clarity over rumbling bass. For me, this one can beat the overhyped TRN V80.


----------



## re.on

FastAndClean said:


>


Tony told me that Trio is warm-sounding and orca is more on clarity. I chose the latter one.


----------



## crabdog

I guess my golden Chi-Fi run had to end at some point. The GK3 is one to avoid. Enjoy!
https://primeaudio.org/geek-wold-gk3-review/


----------



## B9Scrambler

crabdog said:


> I guess my golden Chi-Fi run had to end at some point. The GK3 is one to avoid. Enjoy!
> https://primeaudio.org/geek-wold-gk3-review/



Completely agree. It was a big disappointment.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 1, 2018)

... and yet, my A8 clone is nothing like that

...and I agree that the comfort is great could wear all day because of the comfort but also because they are easy to listen to and not shrill at all.


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> Got some cases for my IEMs today they are pretty nice for $2 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love those TRN cases! I can fit 2 sets of Tin Audio T2 in the same case.

Gearbest has them for $0.90


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 1, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> So havign fallen in love with my Final e4000 I had also saw this little IEm that i liked the shape of and being that I'm a sucker for BA+DD I bought it thinking I'd get round to it one day... but it's sooo good sounding.Great fit and I'm told it may be the same shell as the QKZVK2 which from looking is most probable (thanks to mbwilson111 and Hungry-Panda).
> 
> It has a very open large soundstage and great detail, even at micro level helped by it's extended but well behaved treble. I want to say V shaped but only slightly. Bass speed is above average and good depth. All in all a very good contender at the sub £20 level imo. Would be great if someone else has it to offer opinion.



lol, reviewed a phantom pair of earphones there (and not the ones from Trinity Audio, literally never mentioned what they were).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H4KXBFH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

GIANT soundstage

thanks Mbwilson

EDIT : Quite interesting, when I was listening to the AUDIMI YO2 it reminded me of the KZZS5 and I wasn't that far of. The YO2 is ever so slightly bigger soundstage wise in all directions and a tiny bit thicker in body and note. They both reach similar levels of treble extension with the KZ ZS5 just a tad brighter and cleaner. Bass is also similar with the AUDIMI having better weight and faster decay, making the ZS5 sound a lot softer in comparison. Sibilance occasionally comes out o the YO2 but it's nothing that makes them fatiguing or annoying. Details wise I'd actually just give it to the AUDIMI. All in all the YO2 is good value at £13.


----------



## harry501501

Off topic I find this thread really interesting at times. When I look at the front page I'm envious and sad that I won't hear even a fraction of the sets that are on that ever growing list and I wonder how many past favourties have been forgotten about to time but would still put up a good fight to the newer and more recent choices. Also makes me wonder how much of a life span the cream of the current crop get before the next best thing comes along and gets the focus of discussion and recomendations. 

Don't get me wrong, I get it. This place would not be anywhere near as fun if all that were discussed are sets from the past, but I still wonder about those sets i've missed or newer members will miss. Anyway, just me thinking aloud... carry on lol


----------



## mbwilson111

This is why I want to stop and rediscover what I have.  It is time.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> This is why I want to stop and rediscover what I have.  It is time.



Just sell them off in the sales thread as a bundle deal and start over.  I'm thinking that is what all of us should do about every 18 months.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Just sell them off in the sales thread as a bundle deal and start over.  I'm thinking that is what all of us should do about every 18 months.



Everything?  No way.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> Everything?  No way.



Can't find new worlds if you are afraid to lose sight of the shore.


----------



## trumpethead

Still waiting for an order from the last Aliexpress sale. Tracking states it was last seen at USA JFK sorting center on 9/6 and no updates since. I'm in Connecticut which is 50 miles from JFK. Wondering if the current trade disagreements between China and USA Are responsible or maybe just some sticky fingers. Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## GrassFed

harry501501 said:


> lol, reviewed a phantom pair of earphones there (and not the ones from Trinity Audio, literally never mentioned what they were).
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H4KXBFH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Isn't it a clone of TRN V20? Looks very alike.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Isn't it a clone of TRN V20? Looks very alike.



Now that you mention it.  The pictures of the driver configuration are exactly the same.  The TRN has that coating on it but it appears that the Audimi from Amazon does not have that.  The shell of the Audimi seems to be exactly like the one used for the QKZ VK2 but the VK2 does not have a BA only the dynamic driver.  So, I wonder if the Audimi and the TRN V20 sound the same.  I  have the V20.


----------



## BrunoC (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello,

I just received a GGMM C800 and I am astonished.

How is it possible that a 8€ IEM (on sale) sound this good? A single dynamic driver with incredible clarity and balance from sub-bass to high treble. Great bass quality, no boomy at all, somewhat refined treble and good mids, not recessed.
I listened to some music including Rock and Trance and got just enjoyed it, with pleasure.

I bought this on Aliexpress and I'm suprised the C800 isn't mentioned anywhere.

@mbwilson111 @HungryPanda @GrassFed 
You seem to love the C700. Do you ever tried the C800? I have both and prefer the C800 which is more balanced and has greater clarity as well as more tight bass.

 It's a gem and I prefer this to the overhyped TRN V80.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GGM...101d09b&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## fredhubbard2

harry501501 said:


> EDIT : Quite interesting, when I was listening to the AUDIMI YO2 it reminded me of the KZZS5 and I wasn't that far of. The YO2 is ever so slightly bigger soundstage wise in all directions and a tiny bit thicker in body and note. They both reach similar levels of treble extension with the KZ ZS5 just a tad brighter and cleaner. Bass is also similar with the AUDIMI having better weight and faster decay, making the ZS5 sound a lot softer in comparison. Sibilance occasionally comes out o the YO2 but it's nothing that makes them fatiguing or annoying. Details wise I'd actually just give it to the AUDIMI. All in all the YO2 is good value at £13.



I have just ordered a pair of TRN V20 and I will be very pleased if they do indeed sound like this, (my ZS5's are my fave IEM and have been for the past year) ... as mbwilson pointed out they look almost exactly the same.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 2, 2018)

BrunoC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received a GGMM C800 and I am astonished.
> 
> ...



I think the C800 has been mentioned a couple of times but talk moves so fast in here.  I did get the C800 after I got the C700.  I like both but have not directly compared them.  I hate doing that.  I would rather just like all my iems   These are the GGMM that I have... all bought on Amazon UK during lightning deals.  The best deals were the Alauda for £5 and the C800 for £6.  The C700 was $12.  The cuckoo and Nightingale were a bit more...I bought them because I liked the names...lol.  Plus they had good reviews.

from my list:
GGMM C700 - silver
GGMM C800 -black/red
GGMM EJ-101 Nightingale - gunmetal grey with red cable
GGMM EJ-302 Cuckoo - wine red
GGmm EJ-402 Alauda - orange

I do not have a TRN V80.  I am happy with my V20.

I do not think Panda has any GGMM iems.

You are right.. the GGMM is a true hidden gem.. I see it is only $10 on Ali right now.

It is amazing how good a single dynamic driver can be.  I have some with tiny microdrivers in them that also sound really good.


----------



## BrunoC

mbwilson111 said:


> I think the C800 has been mentioned a couple of times but talk moves so fast in here.  I did get the C800 after I got the C700.  I like both but have not directly compared them.  I hate doing that.  I would rather just like all my iems   These are the GGMM that I have... all bought on Amazon UK during lightning deals.  The best deals were the Alauda for £5 and the C800 for £6.  The C700 was $12.  The cuckoo and Nightingale were a bit more...I bought them because I liked the names...lol.  Plus they had good reviews.
> 
> from my list:
> GGMM C700 - silver
> ...



Wow, you have a great GGMM's collection 
Thanks for the Reply.


----------



## dheepak10

A little late in the game, but here's my take on the Tin Audio T2 IEMs:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/reviews#review-20959


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> It is amazing how good a single dynamic driver can be.  I have some with tiny microdrivers in them that also sound really good.



tbf, a single dynamic driver can sound amazing, its that they're doing it cheaply (instead of being near Dita or Campfire Audio price level)

speaking of single DD, still waiting for the QM05, bad luck that a seller canceled my order and had to re-order from another right in the middle of China's national day week-long holiday.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 2, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> speaking of single DD, still waiting for the QM05, bad luck that a seller canceled my order and had to re-order from another right in the middle of China's national day week-long holiday.



That reminded me... I just checked the tracking on the one I bought on ebay and have found out that it arrived in my country yesterday.

Ordered Sept 21.


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> That reminded me... I just checked the tracking on the one I bought on ebay and have found out that it arrived in my country yesterday.
> 
> Ordered Sept 21.



sweet! can't wait for impressions. I needed a beater IEM for when I'm out and about (the C630 feels worn out, lol), but since I'm still saving for the upcoming 11.11, 10 bux seems hard to pass by.


----------



## GrassFed

BrunoC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received a GGMM C800 and I am astonished.
> 
> ...


Now I have to try the C800. Totally trust the ears of people who like the C700


----------



## Slater (Oct 2, 2018)

Slater said:


> Hey, for anyone interested, the official Tennmak store on Amazon has some great deals right now. A few of their IEMs have a 50% off coupon!!
> 
> For example, the Trio is $25 after coupon. So is the Crazy Cello (which is an awesome IEM). Not sure if there’s other models included in the 50% off sale, as all I was interested in was the Crazy Cellos.
> 
> ...



To anyone who got the Crazy Cellos during the Amazon 50% off deal:

OOTB the are boom boom boom with boosted low end. If you want to make them sound *much* better (low end much more balanced with the rest of the bands) follow these simple steps:

1. Remove the stainless nozzle screens using a sharp pointy object such as a sewing needle or diabetic lancet. The nozzle screens are glued on, so they cannot be reused.
2. On the side of the nozzle, you will see a vent. Poke something through this vent hole. It has to be very small, as the hole is 0.5mm. I used a 0.5mm drill bit. Anyways, when you stick something through the vent hole, you will pop off a small round white filter (similar to micropore tape). You may have to use tweezers to pull the little round filter out of the nozzle.
3. Once the white filter is removed, install NEW stainless nozzle screens (4.2mm or 4.3mm). You can find them on Aliexpress for $0.05-$0.10).

With this simple mod, these are really good dynamic driver IEMs. I would rate them on par with the TinAudio T2, except with a touch more sub bass extension (something that the T2 is missing).

The CC is also way more comfortable than the T2. And I love the included wide bore tips, and wish I could buy a bag full of them!

Enjoy!


----------



## Asymptote123 (Oct 3, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> tbf, a single dynamic driver can sound amazing, its that they're doing it cheaply (instead of being near Dita or Campfire Audio price level)
> 
> speaking of single DD, still waiting for the QM05, bad luck that a seller canceled my order and had to re-order from another right in the middle of China's national day week-long holiday.



My QM05 arrived today alongwith TRN V80. I have been listening to these and UIISII CM5 alternatingly for the last 6 hours. Here are my initial impressions-

QCY QM05- Warmer sound signature. When compared with CM5 and V80, QM05 are profoundly thumpy and bass-heavy. Mids and highs sound good without any harshness or sibilance. Quite enjoyable and good value for the money. I paid CAD $15 for these.

UIISII CM5- Pretty balanced. Neat bass, lush mids and detailed treble. CM5 has more microdetail than QM05 but less than V80. No sibilance. The sound signature is more similar to V80 than QM05. I actually prefer CM5 to V80 or QM05 when using my phone as a source. Comes with a nice carry case and the packaging is more attractive. Very comfortable fit and the build quality is better than QM05. I paid CAD $29 for these.

TRN V80 (attached to BT3 bluetooth cable)- Balanced IEMs, Bass is similar to CM5 i.e. deep, punchy and controlled but with slightly better details. Vocals sound slightly forward with better microdetail than CM5 or QM05. Instrument separation is very impressive. V80 connected to BT3 is sibilant at some high frequencies and  produce a LOT of white noise. Its is especially noticeable during phone calls. I havnt tried these with the supplied cable yet. Build quality is very good. These IEMs are heavier than CM5 or QM05. I paid CAD $ 35 for these.
On a side note, the BT3 cable is really nice. Call receipients hear me loud and clear as it effectively elminates even the loud machinary noise in my background thanks to CV6 technology. Battery life is decent and the range is approx 20 metres/ 60 feet.

FYI, I prefer mid centric/ balanced IEMs as I like listening to vocals and instrumental music. Like an HD598 with a bit stronger bass if you have listened to those.
Gear- I used my Blackberry Keyone and Samsung Galaxy S7 edge as source. Not being an earbud tip cognoscenti, I used the stock tips ootb.


----------



## Zerohour88

Asymptote123 said:


> My QM05 arrived today alongwith TRN V80. I have been listening to these and UIISII CM5 alternatingly for the last 6 hours. Here are my initial impressions-
> 
> QCY QM05- Warmer sound signature. When compared with CM5 and V80, QM05 are profoundly thumpy and bass-heavy. Mids and highs sound good without any harshness or sibilance. Quite enjoyable and good value for the money. I paid CAD $15 for these.
> 
> ...



QM05 seems like the usual chinese value-deal IEM then, as expected. At least its not terrible.

Though I did saw the CM5 for 15 bux, I didn't really want an over-ear style for my outdoor beater (a bit fiddly).


----------



## BrunoC

GrassFed said:


> Now I have to try the C800. Totally trust the ears of people who like the C700



I'm sure you'll like it  and it's on sale right now. The design is somewhat different but I have the red one and it looks good. I bought the black one for backup. Just couldn't resist the sale...
BTW I use medium Starlines tips which provide a great seal and confort.


----------



## mbwilson111

BrunoC said:


> I'm sure you'll like it  and it's on sale right now. The design is somewhat different but I have the red one and it looks good. I bought the black one for backup. Just couldn't resist the sale...
> BTW I use medium Starlines tips which provide a great seal and confort.



I like the design.   On Amazon UK my GGMM is listed as being red/black

I just looked at my order details.  The lightning deals repeat.   This is from my invoice:  The lightning deals can be crazy good sometimes.  You can find out the night before when they are starting and put a watch on them. You will not know the price until it starts. The deal just lasts for a few hours after it starts.  The price on aliexpress is very good right now.  Normally I prefer to have no mic but I don't think there is a choice on this one.

* Order Summary *
Item(s) Subtotal:
£13.99
Postage & Packing:
£0.00

Total:
£13.99
Promotion Applied:
-£8.00

Grand Total:
£5.99










One of the listings on Ali has it for only $9.88

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GGM...Earpiece-Handfree-ear-phones/32833918625.html


----------



## GrassFed

Thanks @mbwilson111 @BrunoC. Bought one for $9.88. First Ali purchase - been trying to avoid stepping into that candy store


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Thanks @mbwilson111 @BrunoC. Bought one for $9.88. First Ali purchase - been trying to avoid stepping into that candy store



uh oh... and so it begins....


----------



## SunshineSketch

I joined in on the C800 train yesterday. Bought on mobile app for $9.34 shipped.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Yep I ordered a pair too, will compare to my V80 and Somic v4 which I'm increasingly liking even though I've had it 3 years.


----------



## B9Scrambler

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Yep I ordered a pair too, will compare to my V80 and Somic v4 which I'm increasingly liking even though I've had it 3 years.



The V4 was under appreciated. It's a gem.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> The V4 was under appreciated. It's a gem.



Sure looks cool!


----------



## stryed (Oct 3, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> The V4 was under appreciated. It's a gem.


It might be nice to have a proper GEM forum which only concerns the <50 & 20 category. The 100ish are covered without much argumenting as only 5 or so IEMs would come on top democratrically.
The 20ish is another to argue about as new discoveries are regularly found (a moshpit).

"Gems" are a different story when in the >100usd ball park, and often gravitate towared 150,200, 250eu with different opinions as if 50eu were nothing more than pocket change. In context, understandable.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> It might be nice to have a proper GEM forum which only concerns the <50 & 20 category. The 100ish are covered without much argumenting as only 5 or so IEMs would come on top. The 20ish is another to argue about as new discoveries are regularly found.
> 
> "Gems" are a different story when in the >100usd ball park, and often gravitate towared 150,200, 250eu with different opinions as if 50eu were nothing more than pocket change. In context, understandable.



I know this has been discussed before, and I think it's a great idea.

There are always those looking for extreme budget options (students, etc).

It would also be nice to have a wall of fame, like Tyll maintained. And like Vidal's. Except one on HF.


----------



## stryed

Slater said:


> I know this has been discussed before, and I think it's a great idea.
> 
> There are always those looking for extreme budget options (students, etc).
> 
> It would also be nice to have a wall of fame, like Tyll maintained. And like Vidal's. Except one on HF.



Good point on the wall of fame: old IEMs fade away rapidly and are rarely used in comparison for the test of time, 
With budget into consideration, old timers should be used as benchmarks (classics like gr07) but tinaudio T2 is rarely added to that comparison.

The toneking ninetails were on my list last year as top value, but didn't reappear in consideration until a year later. Now it is compared with new comers of the same brand and competes fairly, if not better.  Perspective is a difficult issue in this business.


----------



## CoiL

For me, KZ ATE (5th gen drivers, same as latest ATR) is still absolute king of low-budget SQ value as it can be had just for 4$ occasionally. Just insane.
And to think that local shops sell utter-crap IEMs for at least twice the price... doesn`t fit in my head, lol.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 4, 2018)

Guys I haven't stopped listening to the AUDIMI YO2 set i got last week. I'm trying to find an earphone that has he same sized of soundstage and separation. Great cable. Just bought a second pair just in case they go extinct 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H4KXBFH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/product-revi...e=UTF8&filterByStar=two_star&showViewpoints=0

If you liked the QKZ QF2 but wanted a pair that had a bit more authority and finesse to the sound you'll love the YO2. I'm hearing instruments at the back of my head with some weight that were previously faded. In fact they both have quite a long nozzle which might account or such depth and air?

I'll admit that sometimes i can get carried away with some new budget sets but these really do need some attention. One of the best tuning of a BA+DD I've come across

*SO IT'S THE TRN V20*. I'm an idiot for not paying attention.


----------



## darmanastartes (Nov 22, 2018)

My review of the NICEHCK EP35 is up.


----------



## harry501501

CoiL said:


> For me, KZ ATE (5th gen drivers, same as latest ATR) is still absolute king of low-budget SQ value as it can be had just for 4$ occasionally. Just insane.
> And to think that local shops sell utter-crap IEMs for at least twice the price... doesn`t fit in my head, lol.



Yeah, ATE is fantastic value. I had 2 sets and gave one to a friend who has own radio podcast and DJs and he was over the moon and couldn't believe they pi**ed all over his Beats. I must admit though I always preferred the ATR as it was a bit better behaved and less boomy


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> *SO IT'S THE TRN V20*. I'm an idiot for not paying attention.



Although no one has listened to both to confirm.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah, I might actually change my order on Amazon as i only just placed it. I'll then know for sure.

Just cancelled the AUDIMI and bought the TRN V20 instead and see if they're different when comparing


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 4, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, I might actually change my order on Amazon as i only just placed it. I'll then know for sure.
> 
> Just cancelled the AUDIMI and bought the TRN V20 instead and see if they're different when comparing



Good idea, you can always return it if it is not the same.  I see you could have the gray TRN20 by Sunday

Edit: I just compared the specs of the Audimi YO2 and the TRNV20 and they are the same..24ohm impedance etc.


----------



## Emelya

pbui44 said:


> Is my TRN V10 a revised model?


Yes. Trn tester Kopi O Kaya confirmed that the V10 is now available as improved revision


----------



## pbui44

Emelya said:


> Yes. Trn tester Kopi O Kaya confirmed that the V10 is now available as improved revision



Wow, then buying my TRN V10 for $10 has to be the best $10 I ever spent!


----------



## theresanarc

mbwilson111 said:


> One of the listings on Ali has it for only $9.88
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GGM...Earpiece-Handfree-ear-phones/32833918625.html



It's $45 now and $36 Cdn on amazon.ca, damn I missed out.

How's their sound signature (GGMM C800)?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 5, 2018)

theresanarc said:


> It's $45 now and $36 Cdn on amazon.ca, damn I missed out.
> 
> How's their sound signature (GGMM C800)?



I have never bought from this store but this is the best price at the moment... $10 US.  I saw a couple of other stores asking $15.  Sometimes you have to be using the mobile app to get the special price.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GGM...one-Metal-Stereo-Bass-Earbud/32891805414.html

BTW, the GGMMC800 is not new.  I did a search in this thread and the first time it was mentioned was over two years ago in this post

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...g-reference-list.805930/page-66#post-12781000

Listening to it now and I agree with the others who have called it balanced.  It has enough of everything... and not too much of anything 
Just right.

I don't even know where the stock tips are.  I had KZ Starlines on them but I think I like these generic Sony type tips that we have multiple pairs of.  I have been using them on a few IEMs... especially now that I have no more spare medium Auvio tips.

will post link if I can find it.....

here it is... we bought 50 pairs in May... lol.  All medium.  They fit me perfectly but are too small for my husband... have not seen a similar deal for large.  I think I  have enough

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...-Tips-For-Sony-Phillips-H0TB/32855203303.html


----------



## CoiL (Oct 5, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, ATE is fantastic value. I had 2 sets and gave one to a friend who has own radio podcast and DJs and he was over the moon and couldn't believe they pi**ed all over his Beats. I must admit though I always preferred the ATR as it was a bit better behaved and less boomy


I`m talking about latest ATE & ATR (which use exactly same drivers and sound same (I`ve opened both and compared head-to-head).


pbui44 said:


> Wow, then buying my TRN V10 for $10 has to be the best $10 I ever spent!


Ok, good to hear that V10 is revised and lucky You getting them for 10$ ...BUT ...how buyers can be sure they will get upgraded version?

Btw, any comments on these single DD? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ope...2a56-4918-8dc7-c142edc3e76f&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I`m talking about latest ATE & ATR (which use exactly same drivers and sound same (I`ve opened both and compared head-to-head).
> 
> Ok, good to hear that V10 is revised and lucky You getting them for 10$ ...BUT ...how buyers can be sure they will get upgraded version?
> 
> Btw, any comments on these single DD? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ope...2a56-4918-8dc7-c142edc3e76f&priceBeautifyAB=0



I wish someone would try those, so we know if they’re good or not.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> I wish someone would try those, so we know if they’re good or not.


Very strong bass so you may like them if that's your thing, I don't.


----------



## mochifi

CoiL said:


> Btw, any comments on these single DD? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ope...2a56-4918-8dc7-c142edc3e76f&priceBeautifyAB=0



Shell and cable design looks nice. I'm not a bass head but ah what the hell, bit the bullet and ordered one  Will report back later with what I think of it!


----------



## Wiljen

When do we start talking about what we are buying on the 11/11 sale and does it deserve its own thread?


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> When do we start talking about what we are buying on the 11/11 sale and does it deserve its own thread?



I will talk about it... getting nothing except maybe a couple of pairs of Spinfits.  Do you really want page after page of angst over 11/11?


----------



## chickenmoon

Wiljen said:


> When do we start talking about what we are buying on the 11/11 sale and does it deserve its own thread?



Hopefully there is going to be a good deal on the Kanas/Kanas Pro so I can try those out. On the lookout for a TFZ Secret Garden deal too, not too interested in anything else ATM.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I will talk about it... getting nothing except maybe a couple of pairs of Spinfits.  Do you really want page after page of angst over 11/11?



what I was really hoping was perhaps a thread with best deals people had found separate of the main threads so as all of them do not become the 11/11 thread for most of a month.


----------



## mochifi

theresanarc said:


> It's $45 now and $36 Cdn on amazon.ca, damn I missed out.
> 
> How's their sound signature (GGMM C800)?



I missed out on these too but just noticed these are back to $9.88 so now's your chance! Ordered mine


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Oct 5, 2018)

ignore


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> After listening to music for ~1.5 days on the new BK50 (MMCX) earphones (using KZ Starline tips), the Bass has come up to the level of the original BK50 (w/tethered cable); and the Treble is still a bit stronger - but they're not sibilant.



I've found that the Shanling M2s has a very good symbiosis with the new BK50.
Listening to a wide variety of Christmas music this morning...


----------



## thebigredpolos

Slater said:


> I wish someone would try those, so we know if they’re good or not.


To me they sound very similar to the TFZ Series 1S I have.  Although I do prefer the OM1 as they have a detachable cable that won't turn green.


----------



## antdroid

Here's some comments on 5 IEMs I let my co-worker friend try today -- The KZ AS10, Tin T2, Tin T2 Pro, TRN V80, and the BGVP DMG.

Background: He works typically down in our lab and has done a ton of work to support projects and stuff I've been working on. Yesterday, he pings me and asks about some headphones thoughts since he sees me with new ones all the time. He didn't know I also started reviewing some and had a handful of them on me at all times. Haha. He said to bring them down the next day (today) so he can bring in his tips to and his ipod to try out.

So today, at lunch time, we have a little headphone meet. He is currently using one of those VJJB N1 dual driver earphones. They sound like a hot mess. Very bright. Yikes. Anyway, his cable was jacked up and the drivers were literally taped together - hence why he wanted advice. So I brought him my recent review suite of IEMs and had him listen to each and gave me his thoughts. 

He was listening primarily to Pink Floyd, Immortals Soundtrack, and some other rock song I forget the name of.

*AS10:* Immediate reaction! whoa bass! 
*Tin T2: *Not much bass. A little sharp. Good detail.
*T2 PRO:* Better cymbals crashing. Can be a bit sharp too.
*V80:* Good balanced sound
*DMG:* Like the V80 but more detail and balanced

So yea, he's ripe to be on head-fi. Made very good accurate statements compared to what I think as well. Anyway, he picked the DMG as his favorite but then I told him how much the V80 (which was a close 2nd place) and he was shocked. $40! I also told him it was the cheapest of all of these and he was pretty surprised since it looked like it was the best built, and sounded the best to him. 

Anyway, I ended up giving him the V80 to keep. I wasn't about to give him my DMG hehe. I really like it.


----------



## jibberish

I got the mmcx version of the Magaosi BK50 yesterday, and I quite like them. Really good separation and a decently wide soundstage, and it's got a punchy low end that is still quite, I dunno, "musical" I guess is a way to put it? Like, melodic bass guitar lines sound really good.

Highs are a bit forward with silicons, but the included foams seem to even them out well. Only drawback is that the sub bass seems to roll off just a little bit early, but it's only noticeable on tracks that I know really well that have sections that go super deep (and it's lack of presence is probably exaggerated to my ears right now because I've been listening to the KZ ZS4's sub bass all week).  They do also leak a fair amount of sound with their open backs.

Good accessories though, the case and cable are actually really nice for the price, it's probably the nicest case I currently have actually -- probably will start stashing a more expensive set of IEMs in this case . I don't know that they would stand out at the original ~$45 msrp, but I see that the aliexpress seller I bought them from has 'em on sale for $23.99, they're a really solid choice at that price I think.


----------



## monitoringsound70

And so we go again.....
Awaiting my Lafi dual driver at the fab price of £10 and also the Audimi Y02,
Both arriving tomorrow. 
Will post some thoughts soon.


----------



## mbwilson111

monitoringsound70 said:


> And so we go again.....
> Awaiting my Lafi dual driver at the fab price of £10 and also the Audimi Y02,
> Both arriving tomorrow.
> Will post some thoughts soon.



Great price on the LaFi!  When I bought mine the Amazon UK  lightning deal was for £15.

Still waiting for someone (@harry501501 ?) to confirm if the Audimi Y02 is a rebranded TRN20.  Does the Audimi have that rubbery coating like the TRN?  I see the Audimi comes with a nice case.  The TRN does not come with a case.


----------



## monitoringsound70

Yes it has the coating,. As mentioned in the description .
Of course I'll confirm that tomorrow. 
And yes the price on the Lafi was brilliant with a further 5 off. And as they'd been in my list for eons I thought let's get them now lol.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 6, 2018)

monitoringsound70 said:


> Yes it has the coating,. As mentioned in the description .
> Of course I'll confirm that tomorrow.
> And yes the price on the Lafi was brilliant with a further 5 off. And as they'd been in my list for eons I thought let's get them now lol.



I never noticed it mentioned the coating.  I see it now - I had not enlarged the photos. Thanks.  It must be the black version of the TRN V20 then.  I already have a TRN V20 in grey.

I hope you like the LAFI.  It is super comfy for me.  I am using Auvio tips on both of mine.  I bought a back up pair so I have a blue and a black one.  I wish I had waited until the better price to get the second one.


----------



## toddy0191

monitoringsound70 said:


> Yes it has the coating,. As mentioned in the description .
> Of course I'll confirm that tomorrow.
> And yes the price on the Lafi was brilliant with a further 5 off. And as they'd been in my list for eons I thought let's get them now lol.



Was that a lightning deal on the Lafi? 

That's an amazing price for the accessories you get too.  Gutted I missed that deal.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 7, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> Was that a lightning deal on the Lafi?
> 
> That's an amazing price for the accessories you get too.  Gutted I missed that deal.



To get in on the next one... they do them periodically... each evening you can check the Amazon UK deals for the next day.  Just go to Today's Deals, choose Lightning Deals, then narrow the search to Headphones and Earphones.  Everything for the next day will come up with the start times for the deal.  You can put a watch on it for a reminder.  The deals start 30 minutes earlier for Prime members.  This is how I  have gotten quite a few things for ridiculous prices including two LAFIs...and a billion Betrons

Actually, anytime that you look you will see what is coming up over the next 24 hours.


----------



## monitoringsound70

toddy0191 said:


> Was that a lightning deal on the Lafi?
> 
> That's an amazing price for the accessories you get too.  Gutted I missed that deal.


There was a £5 sale on the price plus a £5 discount on running earphones and so altogether they came to a tenner .


----------



## aspire5550

anyone heard of BQEYZ KB100 which is available for preorder in penon?

I read a reviewer saying he prefer these to tin audio t2 alot more.

But the IBasso IT01 is still better than kb100 and t2.


----------



## SSakul

Hey guys did somebody tested and heard Audbos p4 ? They started this year as 200$ but now on Aliexpress , they start at 80$ lol . It is some ripoff ? Or copy or its rebranded ? Anyway .. For the Price they are really interesting .


----------



## Baam

Wiljen said:


> When do we start talking about what we are buying on the 11/11 sale and does it deserve its own thread?


What kind of discounts are we expecting there? Never bought anything on 11/11, so unsure of it.


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Oct 7, 2018)

Picked up my Audimi Y02 and Lafi En303 in blue a couple of hours ago, and have been road testing both with some flac tunes, sadly it's not all great news

Firstly the Audimi are indeed a rebranded Trn v20 with the same cable too, shame the damn thing is faulty.
Definitely a lower volume in the left side, and after trying a KZ 2 pin cable in them it's the cable at fault .
Not that that's much of an issue as I have tons of cables that fit, but still annoying.
Anyway they do sound beautiful, great performance through the sound spectrum nice sub bass with some really forward mids, which are absolutely gorgeous.
And a detailed but non sibilant treble, actually sound better than the V80.
Mind you all this is when I hold them in place as I simply cannot get them to fit properly. Not one tip I've tried will seal in my ear, even my go to tips just wont stay there. So at the moment I'm deliberating whether to send them back.

Unfortunately the Same applies to the Lafi,  but at least the cable isn't duff.
they sound completely different with a very balanced and neutral sound, very pleasing to listen to indeed.
But they just don't fit at all .Cannot get a seal whatsoever. The Tips included are a waste of time for me and none of mine fit either. So I'm having to hold them in .

So I'm going to try a few more things but at the moment not that happy with either if they won't fit.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

SSakul said:


> Hey guys did somebody tested and heard Audbos p4 ? They started this year as 200$ but now on Aliexpress , they start at 80$ lol . It is some ripoff ? Or copy or its rebranded ? Anyway .. For the Price they are really interesting .


I ordered the Tenhz P4 Pro IEM from Massdrop a few weeks ago and they are supposed to be a rebrand of the Audbos p4 so I'll let you know how they sound when I get them. There is a review of the Audbos p4 on here that says they are very good for the price and that was back when they were like $120 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audbos-p4.22971/reviews


----------



## Slater

aspire5550 said:


> anyone heard of BQEYZ KB100 which is available for preorder in penon?
> 
> I read a reviewer saying he prefer these to tin audio t2 alot more.
> 
> But the IBasso IT01 is still better than kb100 and t2.



I wish BQEYZ would explain the difference between these models. They are all seemingly the same.


----------



## RvTrav

monitoringsound70 said:


> Picked up my Audimi Y02 and Lafi En303 in blue a couple of hours ago, and have been road testing both with some flac tunes, sadly it's not all great news
> 
> Firstly the Audimi are indeed a rebranded Trn v20 with the same cable too, shame the damn thing is faulty.
> Definitely a lower volume in the left side, and after trying a KZ 2 pin cable in them it's the cable at fault .
> ...




 

I had the same issue with the V20s.  I had to place a rubber washer on before the tip.  A spacer can also be made from cutting a slice off an unused tip.  With the spacer I use a KZ starline tip and was able to get a good seal.  The V20s are worth the effort.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> I wish BQEYZ would explain the difference between these models. They are all seemingly the same.


I agree I'm tempted to get them after really liking my BQEYZ BQ3 but if they are very close to the same I don't see a need.


----------



## monitoringsound70

RvTrav said:


> I had the same issue with the V20s.  I had to place a rubber washer on before the tip.  A spacer can also be made from cutting a slice off an unused tip.  With the spacer I use a KZ starline tip and was able to get a good seal.  The V20s are worth the effort.


I'll give it a go as they do sound fab.
Thanks bud.


----------



## HungryPanda

Slater said:


> I wish BQEYZ would explain the difference between these models. They are all seemingly the same.


 At least QKZ earphones are all varied, just look like everyone else's


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> I wish BQEYZ would explain the difference between these models. They are all seemingly the same.



Per them - 
KB1 =  wired 
KB100 = w/BT cable


----------



## Wiljen

Baam said:


> What kind of discounts are we expecting there? Never bought anything on 11/11, so unsure of it.



usually a few dollars off - 10%-15% kind of thing but every once in awhile you get one closer to 50%.  Last year Tin Audio T2 could be had for $29 and the Hi-Senior b5 was a good bit off too.


----------



## chickenmoon

Wiljen said:


> usually a few dollars off - 10%-15% kind of thing but every once in awhile you get one closer to 50%.  Last year Tin Audio T2 could be had for $29 and the Hi-Senior b5 was a good bit off too.


One seller had the King Pro reduced by 35% last 11/11 and the Nine Tails was 30% off during last sale (not 11/11) from same seller, both of which I purchased.


----------



## Slater

Baam said:


> What kind of discounts are we expecting there? Never bought anything on 11/11, so unsure of it.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bluedio-impressions-thread.884499/page-13#post-14479448


----------



## Baam

Thanks guys. I was thinking like if we could end up seeing like 120$ IEMs going down to like 90 (Thus suitable for the thread), as well as 60$ IEM dropping to 40. So well, I should take it a bit like black friday on Amazon, for example, right? You can get one or two bargains, but on most things you are only saving like 10%.


----------



## jibberish

Been spending some time last night and today with the last shipment of a recent IEM purchasing binge, the NICEHCK EP35.  I agree with everybody here that wrote reviews about it here, really neutral tuning, probably the most neutral IEMs I currently own. It's a really great compliment to all the v-shaped IEMs you normally see, it's very nice for vocals (been using them to listen to CSNY, The Band and Fleetwood Mac this afternoon and all the harmonies sound great).  I haven't noticed anything close to sibilance or pierce in the upper ranges, very clean mids and treble presentation that should stand up to extended listening sessions.

Only downside, as others have noted, is the fit.  That big oval "face" at the base of the nozzle presses against my ear before I can get a solid seal when wearing them straight down, and there's essentially no bass with that fit, so I was really disappointed at first. But I've found that wearing them upside down with the cable over-ear (and with double-flanged tips) gets a nice seal, which brought out a mellow but accurate low end. 

There still is too much contact with that oval plate on my ear, which I don't particularly like.  I need to get some keyboard o-rings to use as a spacer for the tips to see if that can help out.  Also, the included cable is too short to wear the cable over-ear, so I had to swap it out.  I probably would've done so anyways even if the stock cable was long enough to wear it that way, it is stiff and not particularly comfortable when wearing it over-ear.

On the whole, I am happy with the purchase. It's really smooth and easy to listen to, and is a nice budget choice for a neutral IEM, if you can work with the shape/fit.

This was also my first purchase from NICEHCK 's aliexpress store, and delivery was super quick compared to every other seller I've ordered from on aliexpress. I'll definitely order from them again in the future.


----------



## NeonHD

RvTrav said:


> I had the same issue with the V20s.  I had to place a rubber washer on before the tip.  A spacer can also be made from cutting a slice off an unused tip.  With the spacer I use a KZ starline tip and was able to get a good seal.  The V20s are worth the effort.



Alternatively you can also use some O-rings for mechanical keyboards to achieve the same result (pack of 120 for $1), which I have done right here:






These combined with the KZ whirlwind tips personally give me the best seal and sound. I'm actually very shocked that the V20 only cost around $15 now, which is insanely cheap for such a good and professional sounding pair of IEMs.


----------



## NeonHD

HOLY SH!T the most scariest thing just happened with my QT2 

I was in the middle of gaming and suddenly the right ear became very "weird" sounding, like a kind of "phasing" effect.

Then it completely lost sound in the BA (DD's still making sound at the back vents), and it made this very "squeaky" noise when I tried to shove it in my ears again.

I assumed the squeaky noise was due to air trapped inside the earpiece, so I blew into the nozzles but that didn't help.

Then after losing all hope, I finally decided to pry off the metal mesh which unexpectedly restored the sound back.

Damn you QT2, don't go off scaring me like that!!


----------



## Zerohour88

SSakul said:


> Hey guys did somebody tested and heard Audbos p4 ? They started this year as 200$ but now on Aliexpress , they start at 80$ lol . It is some ripoff ? Or copy or its rebranded ? Anyway .. For the Price they are really interesting .





PCgaming4ever said:


> I ordered the Tenhz P4 Pro IEM from Massdrop a few weeks ago and they are supposed to be a rebrand of the Audbos p4 so I'll let you know how they sound when I get them. There is a review of the Audbos p4 on here that says they are very good for the price and that was back when they were like $120 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audbos-p4.22971/reviews



Audbos and Tenhz are the same company (split off from Magaosi, became Audbos, then renamed to Tenhz), the P4 Pro is a refined version of the P4 (based on the company's blurb). Some like the P4 tuning, some like the Pro more. Its up to your sound preference. Both are around $100 (official price from their taobao store, but you're gonna have to order from aliexpress if you want the P4, Audbos/Tenhz only sell the Pro now)


----------



## Slater

Baam said:


> Thanks guys. I was thinking like if we could end up seeing like 120$ IEMs going down to like 90 (Thus suitable for the thread), as well as 60$ IEM dropping to 40. So well, I should take it a bit like black friday on Amazon, for example, right? You can get one or two bargains, but on most things you are only saving like 10%.



There’s no guarantees, as the prices and discounts are set by the seller. Some individual items are 50% off, others are not discounted at all. I’m sure it depends on the profit margin, competition from other sellers, etc.

Basically you just gotta wait and see.


----------



## SSakul

Zerohour88 said:


> Audbos and Tenhz are the same company (split off from Magaosi, became Audbos, then renamed to Tenhz), the P4 Pro is a refined version of the P4 (based on the company's blurb). Some like the P4 tuning, some like the Pro more. Its up to your sound preference. Both are around $100 (official price from their taobao store, but you're gonna have to order from aliexpress if you want the P4, Audbos/Tenhz only sell the Pro now)



Thanks a lot , Btw Can u compare whats difference in their sound signature ? And how they compare to Whizzers A15pro if u heard them ( They are trully amazing with balanced cable , outclassing Ibasso IT01 )


----------



## GrassFed

So... Audimi Y02 aka TRN V20, I have two things to say about it. First, it is such a pain to get proper seal. The ribbed front edge is also just dumb - the shell of these in-ears should be completely smooth. And second, once seal achieved, its sound quality is boss level. The sound stage is the biggest I've experienced so far, with great separation. The music just pulls you in. One thing though - the BA treble is a tiny bit overcooked for me, I had to turn it down a couple notches using Neutralizer EQ app. But it might just be perfect for you if you're not sensitive to or prefer strong treble. For me, it needs to be softened somewhat for better coherence.
The problem with seal is probably because the nozzles are angled very forward and not inward enough to the ear canals. But the Chi-Fi gods (each of them has many unpronounceable names) finally took pity on me and allowed for one pair of tips that worked wonder - the biggest, softest silicone tips that came with the IBasso IT01. The ones I've never successfully used on anything else, including the IT01. They're narrow bore btw.
The bright side of this tip rolling struggle is that I found wearing IEMs so that nozzles pointing more forward seems to open up the soundstage. All the ones that give spacious sound that I like appear to fit this mold - BS10, Omars A3, Morpilot dual dynamic. Might or might not work for you - just want to share


----------



## GrassFed

wow it double posted for some reason


----------



## EDG67

NeonHD said:


> Alternatively you can also use some O-rings for mechanical keyboards to achieve the same result (pack of 120 for $1), which I have done right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might try this with my KZ ED 16,the tips have come off a few times and got stuck in my ear, there's no lip on the nozzle


----------



## bizzazz

The ribbed edge on the V20 is the sole reason I don't use it anymore despite loving the sound. 



GrassFed said:


> So... Audimi Y02 aka TRN V20, I have two things to say about it. First, it is such a pain to get proper seal. The ribbed front edge is also just dumb - the shell of these in-ears should be completely smooth. And second, once seal achieved, its sound quality is boss level. The sound stage is the biggest I've experienced so far, with great separation. The music just pulls you in. One thing though - the BA treble is a tiny bit overcooked for me, I had to turn it down a couple notches using Neutralizer EQ app. But it might just be perfect for you if you're not sensitive to or prefer strong treble. For me, it needs to be softened somewhat for better coherence.
> The problem with seal is probably because the nozzles are angled very forward and not inward enough to the ear canals. But the Chi-Fi gods (each of them has many unpronounceable names) finally took pity on me and allowed for one pair of tips that worked wonder - the biggest, softest silicone tips that came with the IBasso IT01. The ones I've never successfully used on anything else, including the IT01. They're narrow bore btw.
> The bright side of this tip rolling struggle is that I found wearing IEMs so that nozzles pointing more forward seems to open up the soundstage. All the ones that give spacious sound that I like appear to fit this mold - BS10, Omars A3, Morpilot dual dynamic. Might or might not work for you - just want to share


----------



## Slater

EDG67 said:


> I might try this with my KZ ED 16,the tips have come off a few times and got stuck in my ear, there's no lip on the nozzle



The spacer/keyboard o-ring trick won't prevent an eartip from falling off. This modification is intended for spacing an eartip further out on a nozzle to fix insertion/fitment problems. In fact, the mod usually makes it WORSE as far as eartips falling off, because there is less nozzle for the eartip to grip onto!

If you have a problem with the eartip falling off of an IEM that has no nozzle, these are 4 possible choices to address the situation:

Use an ear tip with a smaller inner core. The eartip will stretch over the nozzle tighter, and there will be a stronger grip.
Clean the nozzle and tip with rubbing alcohol, and reinstall after dry. Oils from the ear/fingers coat the nozzle and eartip, causing it to slip off easier. Cleaning the oils off with alcohol helps resolve this.
Add your own lip using 2-part epoxy or UV glue. You remove the tip and clean the nozzle like #3 above. However, before you reinstall the tip, use a toothpick to carefully create a small 'bead' of 2-part epoxy or UV glue around the outside circumference of the top edge of the nozzle. Let cure completely, then reinstall the eartip.
Add your own lip using heat shrink tubing. You remove the tip and clean the nozzle like #3 above. However, before you reinstall the tip, cut a small piece of heat shrink tubing. Gently heat it to the create a small 'lip' around the outside circumference of the top edge of the nozzle. If the heat shrink tubing 'lip' is not thick enough, add a 2nd piece of heat shrink tubing on top of the 1st piece (gently heat the 2nd piece). Then reinstall the eartip. You must do this carefully though, as too much heat could damage the drivers and/or nozzle. You only want to use enough heat to shrink the tubing as per the manufacturer's specifications.


----------



## Zerohour88

SSakul said:


> Thanks a lot , Btw Can u compare whats difference in their sound signature ? And how they compare to Whizzers A15pro if u heard them ( They are trully amazing with balanced cable , outclassing Ibasso IT01 )



sorry, have not heard any (and only spent like 3 mins with the Whizzer since I was testing a few other at the time), this guy recently got both, you can refer to his comparison:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2539#post-14511825


----------



## EDG67

Slater said:


> The spacer/keyboard o-ring trick won't prevent an eartip from falling off. This modification is intended for spacing an eartip further out on a nozzle to fix insertion/fitment problems. In fact, the mod usually makes it WORSE as far as eartips falling off, because there is less nozzle for the eartip to grip onto!
> 
> If you have a problem with the eartip falling off of an IEM that has no nozzle, these are 4 possible choices to address the situation:
> 
> ...


Thanks Slater will try it


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 9, 2018)

Asymptote123 said:


> My QM05 arrived today alongwith TRN V80. I have been listening to these and UIISII CM5 alternatingly for the last 6 hours. Here are my initial impressions-
> 
> QCY QM05- Warmer sound signature. When compared with CM5 and V80, QM05 are profoundly thumpy and bass-heavy. Mids and highs sound good without any harshness or sibilance. Quite enjoyable and good value for the money. I paid CAD $15 for these.
> 
> ...


Good observation and details of your experience, though in listening to the QM05, to me they sounded more balanced with excellent midrange and treble extension. I found these to have a better 3D image and overall resolution than your average dynamic IEM. I would also say these are more to the bright side with extended bass, which the the Tinaudio T2 seems to sound leaner when comparing both. Finally, try burning them in for at least 100 hours to see if it made a difference for you. I actually own two (2) QM05 and they sound exactly the same after the initial 100 hours of burning time.

Question? Are you comparing them with silicone ear tips, or foam-comply ear tips, or a mixture of both?

The reason I ask is because it does change the sound quite a bit according to the source being used.


-Clear


----------



## DrBrawler (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone ever make a purchase wit tvc mall? Qcy qm05 for under $10
https://m.tvc-mall.com/details/qcy-...e-for-iphone-samsung-black-sku100200692a.html


----------



## 1clearhead

DrBrawler said:


> Anyone ever make a purchase wit tvc mall? Qcy qm05 for under $10
> https://m.tvc-mall.com/details/qcy-...e-for-iphone-samsung-black-sku100200692a.html


That's a good target price! It's equivalent to the price they are selling for in China.


----------



## 1clearhead

NeonHD said:


> HOLY SH!T the most scariest thing just happened with my QT2
> 
> I was in the middle of gaming and suddenly the right ear became very "weird" sounding, like a kind of "phasing" effect.
> 
> ...


+1 The QT2 are totally keepers! ...One can never depart from the QT2.


----------



## pbui44 (Oct 10, 2018)

I recently received my Magaosi BK50 Pro and I had a lot of expectations for it, especially considering that I owned a JVC HA-FX700 that I fixed with super glue to seal a hairline crack in one wood housing.  The FX500 and FX700 were the last JVC wooden IEMs to have a completely open-back vent with the future lineups to have a metal plate over most of the vent, making those wooden IEMs semi-open-back.  I felt that the FX700 were very excellent for the money with its sound quality, portability, and convenience that made me feel like their sound signature was competitive with on-and-over-ear portables and were all-round better to have on-the-go.

The BK50 Pro are not as good as the FX700 in sound quality, but are even better in build quality with its detachable cables and I did not even have to fix anything to get an even better deal.  The BK50 Pro do have the soundstaging and instrument separation that the FX700 has, but the bass, mids, and treble quality are not as good, as the FX700 has a wooden diaphragm in its driver, along with a few extra intricate bits-and-pieces.  Of course, the BK50 Pro’s sound quality is really not that competitive with on-and-over-ear portables, but the convenience and build quality is still better. 

Can you work out with the BK50 Pro?  Absolutely!  Even if something does go wrong with your sweat and the vents or cord connectors or you drop them and something breaks, replacing them will not be nearly as tough on your wallet!  Granted, the treble can come in hot, like the treble of the FX700 could for a few people, so the BK50 Pro sound best within indoor environments at lower volumes.  Yet, the thriftiness of the BK50’s price will make you want to take them out whenever you want or need them, and their build quality will absolutely ensure you that they are good-to-go in a pinch. 

With their strengths and qualities at their price, they join my KZ ZSA and revised TRN V10 as my chosen $50-total-detachable-cable-trio of Chi-Fi earphones.  Whether my mood calls for a open-wood-coloring, open-detailed-fun, or closed-super-detailed-kicking-back sound, I am always good-to-go at home or on-the-go.

Edit:  Magaosi stock ear tips are okay, but do not stay in place over time.  Thankfully, my SpinFit CP100 have finally found a permanent place to stay!


----------



## harry501501

Hey, the TRN V20 and the AUDIMI I have are the same. The only change i can hear is the AUDIMI goes louder quicker... which might account for me thinking the AUDIMI had more width... but more likely just the increased volume playing tricks on me. They were a pain to AB due to their shape and ultra long cable getting in the road lol


----------



## NeonHD

1clearhead said:


> +1 The QT2 are totally keepers! ...One can never depart from the QT2.



Agreed, they are also a _cutie too!_

Okay I'll leave


----------



## NeonHD

P.S. This LED tree lamp actually makes a great home for my QT2


----------



## TLDRonin

A friend was looking into getting some IEMs for about ~$80 with some focus on bass. Any recommendations?


Off the top of my head I was thinking either the z5000,final e3000, or the t2 w/ the vent mod


----------



## vetsin (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi guys! I've been reading the past few hundred posts and trying to gauge whether these iems are for me. I still have a bunch of unused earphones that came with my phones and I wouldn't really want to add more but your praises for these budget IEMs is enticing. I'm using an LG V20 right now.
I love my Koss PortaPro and if I'm not using that I have my Xiaomi In-ear Headphones Pro (this one:https://www.mi.com/sg/headphonespro/) or an old pair stock Sony earphones that came with a walkman. The bass in the Xiaomi is already a bit too much for me. The Sony is ok, nothing special.
Is the soundstage from an open back headphones like the PortaPro achievable in these IEMs? Which one would you recommend? I'm not a basshead and isolation is not a priority. Is there something our there at this price range that sounds like the PortaPro or if we go even higher, the Audiotechnica MTH-R70x (maybe that is too much )? Thanks!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

TLDRonin said:


> A friend was looking into getting some IEMs for about ~$80 with some focus on bass. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head I was thinking either the z5000,final e3000, or the t2 w/ the vent mod


BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

What are some good $10-25 IEMs with detachable cables? Something with good bass extension and clarity (should perform decently on complex tracks). I would prefer dynamic driver stuff although it wouldn't matter if it's a hybrid done right. I have some KZ and TRN stuff on my list for now.


----------



## Zerohour88

My C630 disintegrated finally due to repeated use (not really, just the glue came off on both earpiece, I can just glue them back on). 

those tiny vents at the back are literally just 2 tiny holes and really far off to the side being somewhat blocked by the cable. A single resistor acting as the crossover. Now tempted to mod these into removable cables.







as I'm laying around the house being in pain from a bike accident, the QM05 arrived, might as well. Lots of time now to test them. Early impressions, really good soundstage and imaging, boomy bass muddying up the clarity a bit (the reverb of sub-bass adding to the illusion of an airy soundstage). Bass decay aren't fast enough to my liking, but for less than $10, brilliant. Mids and highs feels a bit smoothed out, helps if you're worried about sibilance. Excellent extension on both ends regardless. A bit V-shaped, I guess? Listened at low volumes and with spiral dot tips (interchanging with KZ starlines, still can't decide which I like better). Source was the Breeze Audio SE4 (Sabre USB DAC).

heads up to @1clearhead for the recommendation. Was looking for another beater IEM and got quite a gem.


----------



## thejoker13

TLDRonin said:


> A friend was looking into getting some IEMs for about ~$80 with some focus on bass. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head I was thinking either the z5000,final e3000, or the t2 w/ the vent mod


TFZ series 2 have great bass in both quality and quantity. They're one of the better implementations of a graphene drivers that I've heard, and especially for their 50.00 or less price point.


----------



## weedophile

stryed said:


> It might be nice to have a proper GEM forum which only concerns the <50 & 20 category. The 100ish are covered without much argumenting as only 5 or so IEMs would come on top democratrically.
> The 20ish is another to argue about as new discoveries are regularly found (a moshpit).
> 
> "Gems" are a different story when in the >100usd ball park, and often gravitate towared 150,200, 250eu with different opinions as if 50eu were nothing more than pocket change. In context, understandable.





Slater said:


> I know this has been discussed before, and I think it's a great idea.
> 
> There are always those looking for extreme budget options (students, etc).
> 
> It would also be nice to have a wall of fame, like Tyll maintained. And like Vidal's. Except one on HF.


I remb @Nymphonomaniac did a poll twice or something and he updated the first post semi-regularly but not too sure where is he. Last i read is that he has a baby arriving so probably investing in papa time now.


----------



## TLDRonin

weedophile said:


> I remb @Nymphonomaniac did a poll twice or something and he updated the first post semi-regularly but not too sure where is he. Last i read is that he has a baby arriving so probably investing in papa time now.


Damn, thats too bad. The first page really could use a revamp but @Nymphonomaniac is the only one who can do it


----------



## handwander

Maybe make a new thread? This is 500 posts long and I'm not sure if anyone is looking for recommendations from the 2016 posts.


----------



## CKT1138 (Oct 10, 2018)

I got my TinAudio T2's the other day and my impressions are actually quite different from the general consensus I read about online.
People seen to generally agree that the T2's have a bass-light, neutral/mid centric sound.
I personally would describe them as neutral to bassy, actually.
I don't think mine are counterfeit, for one, I doubt they exist, two, I purchased it from a reputable seller, and three, they are of extremely high quality, and they actually sound very nice, but certainly nowhere near the bright or neutral sound some users describe.
Is there anyone else who feels the same?


----------



## TLDRonin

CKT1138 said:


> I got my TinAudio T2's the other day and my impressions are actually quite different from the general consensus I read about online.
> People seen to generally agree that the T2's have a bass-light, neutral/mid centric sound.
> I personally would describe them as neutral to bassy, actually.
> I don't think mine are counterfeit, for one, I doubt they exist, two, I purchased it from a reputable seller, and three, they are of extremely high quality, and they actually sound very nice, but certainly nowhere near the bright or neutral sound some users describe.
> Is there anyone else who feels the same?


Is it possible your eartips are covering the vents? That would increase the bass


----------



## CKT1138

TLDRonin said:


> Is it possible your eartips are covering the vents? That would increase the bass


possibly, but I'm using one of the smaller factory eartips provided.


----------



## NeonHD

CKT1138 said:


> I got my TinAudio T2's the other day and my impressions are actually quite different from the general consensus I read about online.
> People seen to generally agree that the T2's have a bass-light, neutral/mid centric sound.
> I personally would describe them as neutral to bassy, actually.
> I don't think mine are counterfeit, for one, I doubt they exist, two, I purchased it from a reputable seller, and three, they are of extremely high quality, and they actually sound very nice, but certainly nowhere near the bright or neutral sound some users describe.
> Is there anyone else who feels the same?



That all depends on what your definition of a bright or neutral sound is. I cannot emphasize enough how subjective these terms are, and I know many people here use these terms in many different ways so I think it's best to talk about the sound of IEMs in a comparative way (e.g. saying T2 is less neutral than [other IEM] rather than just saying it is not neutral) and in an objective way (avoiding the use of "neutral" or "bright" altogether and only using quantitative measurements).

However like TLDRonin mentioned, it's most likely that the bass vents are blocked so I'd try more a shallow insertion so that your ears won't cover the vents.


----------



## CKT1138

NeonHD said:


> That all depends on what your definition of a bright or neutral sound is. I cannot emphasize enough how subjective these terms are, and I know many people here use these terms in many different ways so I think it's best to talk about the sound of IEMs in a comparative way (e.g. saying T2 is less neutral than [other IEM] rather than just saying it is not neutral) and in an objective way (avoiding the use of "neutral" or "bright" altogether and only using quantitative measurements).
> 
> However like TLDRonin mentioned, it's most likely that the bass vents are blocked so I'd try more a shallow insertion so that your ears won't cover the vents.


I'll continue to experiment, then!
Honestly they still sound really nice with the slightly increased bass, I really love the T2s so far, I might end up buying the pros someday


----------



## Asymptote123 (Oct 11, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> Good observation and details of your experience, though in listening to the QM05, to me they sounded more balanced with excellent midrange and treble extension. I found these to have a better 3D image and overall resolution than your average dynamic IEM. I would also say these are more to the bright side with extended bass, which the the Tinaudio T2 seems to sound leaner when comparing both. Finally, try burning them in for at least 100 hours to see if it made a difference for you. I actually own two (2) QM05 and they sound exactly the same after the initial 100 hours of burning time.
> 
> Question? Are you comparing them with silicone ear tips, or foam-comply ear tips, or a mixture of both?
> 
> ...



To me QCY QM05 are bass heavy and present an 'L' shape sound signature with nice details and a feeling of warmth. They are fun though. I also bought 2 pairs.
I am using the same tips that came attached to these; do you recommend any that are worth trying?



ssnjrthgr8 said:


> What are some good $10-25 IEMs with detachable cables? Something with good bass extension and clarity (should perform decently on complex tracks). I would prefer dynamic driver stuff although it wouldn't matter if it's a hybrid done right. I have some KZ and TRN stuff on my list for now.



For your budget, I would recommend Kz Ed16 or TRN V80.
Here are my impressions when using cell phones as a source or bt3 cable.
- V80 got slightly more micro-detail than ED16. V80 build quality and stock cable is better than ED16.
-  But V80 is also more sibilant than ED16 and has way more white noise during phone calls via bt3 cable.

If you are okay with a non-detachable cable then Uiisii CM5 is a balanced, melodious and very detailed dynamic IEM that uses graphene driver.

Attached pic shows CM5, Tin Audio T2, ED16 and V80. V80 is noticeably heavier than others.


----------



## NeonHD

CKT1138 said:


> I'll continue to experiment, then!
> Honestly they still sound really nice with the slightly increased bass, I really love the T2s so far, I might end up buying the pros someday



That's great to hear, the T2's just aren't for me though, they sound pretty boring imo and the upper treble is too sibilant/piercing. I love my QT2 way more.


----------



## weedophile

TLDRonin said:


> Damn, thats too bad. The first page really could use a revamp but @Nymphonomaniac is the only one who can do it


Yeap too bad. Anw i'm used to seeing ur kawaii profile pic, weird seeing this album artwork xD


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 11, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> My C630 disintegrated finally due to repeated use (not really, just the glue came off on both earpiece, I can just glue them back on).
> 
> those tiny vents at the back are literally just 2 tiny holes and really far off to the side being somewhat blocked by the cable. A single resistor acting as the crossover. Now tempted to mod these into removable cables.
> 
> ...


I notice the QM05 also works well with comply (or foam) ear tips for an even softer and more comfortable experience. Cheers! 

...almost forgot to mention; the comply(foam) ear-tips can decrease the bass to get a better balance while still maintaining excellent MID's and highs. You can try these changes only if you're experiencing too much bass coming from silicone ear tips.

All ears are contoured in different shapes and measurements all the way to the inner-most ear canal.


----------



## HiFlight (Oct 11, 2018)

I received my BQEYZ-KC2, a 2DD 2BA IEM, last week and, while not expecting super sound from a sub-$50 IEM, I can say that I have been pleasantly surprised at the performance thus far.  It is very well-balanced tonally with good extenstion on both ends.  Sub-bass is good but not overbearing, neither is there unwanted coloration in the mids.  Vocals pop nicely and imaging is accurate.   Soundstage width and depth are also impressive.  I have heard far more expensive IEM's with less sense of realism.   Instrumental and vocal timbre is also spot on.

The only real caveat that I can think of so far is that the shape might not fit well for those with small ears.  It did take me quite awhile to find a set of tips that provided both a comfortable fit as well as an adequate seal.  Build quality is excellent.  I noted no flaws on either side, nor have I noticed any driver flex when inserting or adjusting them for fit.

The KC2 is available in both matte black or silver and with or without a cable inline control/mike. 

Very well worth the modest cost.  I can't think offhand of a better daily driver!


----------



## zazaboy

does anyone know the audbos p4 who sells the for the lower price? its selled out for the moment.. but I cant find the seller on aliexpress


----------



## SSakul

**** AUDBOS P4 In Ear Earphone 4BA Drive Unit 4 Balanced Armature HIFI In Ear Monitoring Earphones With Detachable MMCX Cable
http://s.aliexpress.com/zqUz2aYB?fromSns


----------



## zazaboy

@SSakul thanks bro


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

Asymptote123 said:


> To me QCY QM05 are bass heavy and present an 'L' shape sound signature with nice details and a feeling of warmth. They are fun though. I also bought 2 pairs.
> I am using the same tips that came attached to these; do you recommend any that are worth trying?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison dude! Guess I will hold back for some other good options that may pop up or go with the V80s


----------



## ilcanzese

a new entry in my collection: hifi walker A7 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...beb-4819111bef9a&pf_rd_r=SA5RT5N08AV7H9QRM7JV
with a KZ MMCX  3.5 MM  & OSTRY 200 earbuds 
goods sensations with a smallest price


----------



## Zerohour88

Asymptote123 said:


> To me QCY QM05 are bass heavy and present an 'L' shape sound signature with nice details and a feeling of warmth. They are fun though. I also bought 2 pairs.
> I am using the same tips that came attached to these; do you recommend any that are worth trying?



I was hesitant to call these L shape sound since the highs are more present compared to the mids, but they really are fun. Taming the bass with spiral dots isn't effective since it seals so much better that it counteracts the wider bore. Wanted to try out the KZ whirlwinds but can't seem to find them, lol


----------



## CKT1138

NeonHD said:


> That's great to hear, the T2's just aren't for me though, they sound pretty boring imo and the upper treble is too sibilant/piercing. I love my QT2 way more.


It's weird because I found the treble pretty gentle. Especially compared to something like my MDR V6s that feel like an icepick in my ears sometimes, and I'm pretty sensitive to that sort of thing...
Maybe there's some sort of secret T2 hardware revision or something, I did buy mine right before the pros came out.
Very strange...


----------



## vetsin

Just a quick bump on my question. 
What would you guys recommend for a neutral sounding IEM with a big soundstage? The KZ ATE has been popping up for the soundstage I'd like to hear your thoughts, would you agree? Do you have other suggestions? Thanks! 



vetsin said:


> Hi guys! I've been reading the past few hundred posts and trying to gauge whether these iems are for me. I still have a bunch of unused earphones that came with my phones and I wouldn't really want to add more but your praises for these budget IEMs is enticing. I'm using an LG V20 right now.
> I love my Koss PortaPro and if I'm not using that I have my Xiaomi In-ear Headphones Pro (this one:https://www.mi.com/sg/headphonespro/) or an old pair stock Sony earphones that came with a walkman. The bass in the Xiaomi is already a bit too much for me. The Sony is ok, nothing special.
> Is the soundstage from an open back headphones like the PortaPro achievable in these IEMs? Which one would you recommend? I'm not a basshead and isolation is not a priority. Is there something our there at this price range that sounds like the PortaPro or if we go even higher, the Audiotechnica MTH-R70x (maybe that is too much )? Thanks!!!


----------



## Zerohour88

vetsin said:


> Just a quick bump on my question.
> What would you guys recommend for a neutral sounding IEM with a big soundstage? The KZ ATE has been popping up for the soundstage I'd like to hear your thoughts, would you agree? Do you have other suggestions? Thanks!



I assume sub $100? try to read up reviews on the BQEYZ KC2, Tin Audio T2 and TRN V80, those might be good starting points to further recommendations.

earbus would have better soundstage though, if you really don't care about isolation (head over to the earbuds thread for more info).


----------



## loomisjohnson

Zerohour88 said:


> I assume sub $100? try to read up reviews on the BQEYZ KC2, Tin Audio T2 and TRN V80, those might be good starting points to further recommendations.
> 
> earbus would have better soundstage though, if you really don't care about isolation (head over to the earbuds thread for more info).


i agree with zerohour--earbuds tend to give that big, open portapro sound--my he150 and faael snow lotus buds actually remind me quite a bit of the portapro


----------



## GrassFed

Audimi Y02 has the biggest soundstage of all IEMs I have. Have it for a few weeks now, and I'm falling for it pretty hard. With my LG V20 and Neutralizer EQ softening the BA, vocal on Y02 is amazingly sweet. The unmentionable ZS6 look-alike also have great soundstage, but Y02 sounds a little more natural to me. Plus, it comes with removable cable and a nice case at under $15. There's no better deal that I know of.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Audimi Y02 has the biggest soundstage of all IEMs I have. Have it for a few weeks now, and I'm falling for it pretty hard. With my LG V20 and Neutralizer EQ softening the BA, vocal on Y02 is amazingly sweet. The unmentionable ZS6 look-alike also have great soundstage, but Y02 sounds a little more natural to me. Plus, it comes with removable cable and a nice case at under $15. There's no better deal that I know of.



Just be aware that the Audimi Y02 is a rebranded TRN V20... so if you have the V20 you do not  need the Audimi... unless you want both or want a backup.  The Audimi comes with a nice case like he said.  There is no case for the TRN V20 but I bought one for it.


----------



## EDG67

Ordered the Uiisii CM5 last night, should be here tomorrow. Hope they're good like all the reviews say


----------



## vetsin

Thanks for the pointers guys, it was really helpful. I've searched that thread and I now have 8 buds in my aliexpress cart. Seems like I need to learn the "language" in order to properly buy the recommended earbuds. Mk1, Mk2, Pk2, Pk3, Pk3s, Pk32, EMX500, ****, Fengru, NiceHCK, DIY... gotta figure out those things first.

Thanks again, looks like that's the place that I should be.


----------



## zikarus (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello, is anybody out there who already owns/has heard the **** HQ8? This IEM with 8BA per side is offered for ~220 USD atm making me think about one...


----------



## Dobrescu George

zikarus said:


> Hello, is anybody out there who already owns/has heard the **** HQ8? This IEM with 8BA per side is offered for ~220 USD atm making me think about one...



Haven't even heard about it yet, is it new?


----------



## Dexter22

I didnt like the Tin Audio T2, what should I look for at its price range? I like neutral signature with a wider soundstage. I felt it was way too overhyped. Its detailed, but lacks seperation and sound stage width. Too closed in, and treble is way too digital glary.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Dexter22 said:


> I didnt like the Tin Audio T2, what should I look for at its price range? I like neutral signature with a wider soundstage. I felt it was way too overhyped. Its detailed, but lacks seperation and sound stage width. Too closed in, and treble is way too digital glary.



You most probably won't find something much wider in the soundstage. 

Neutral signature at this price point, I don't think I know of anything. Maybe you could try QT2, that one is pretty good. And with more bass emphasis, TRN V80 is amazing


----------



## Dexter22

Dobrescu George said:


> You most probably won't find something much wider in the soundstage.
> 
> Neutral signature at this price point, I don't think I know of anything. Maybe you could try QT2, that one is pretty good. And with more bass emphasis, TRN V80 is amazing


I felt my Urban fun Hifi having smoother treble and seperation than this. The T2 I got wasnt faulty by any means, its fast, detailed than anything I tried at its price, but like mentioned earlier too much closed in and if I listen to mainstream pop, its annoying as hell. sounded like a 10 bucks el cheapo stuff.


----------



## SSakul (Oct 11, 2018)

Dexter22 said:


> I didnt like the Tin Audio T2, what should I look for at its price range? I like neutral signature with a wider soundstage. I felt it was way too overhyped. Its detailed, but lacks seperation and sound stage width. Too closed in, and treble is way too digital glary.



Hey there , if u have good dap and balanced cable , pickup Whizzers A15 pro. (  hard to drive , but when properly amped , holy they sound soooo good . They are horrible from phone though)  They are bit more expensive but at sales they are around 80$ ( 11.11. Alli ) .

Also Audbos p4 which started this year at 200$ are now avaible at 80$ .

Both models attacking much higher price range and u will we shocked by amount of details and clarity .


Also , consider TFZ Exclusive king . They has wide soundstage ,  with good detail and clarity and they are at similar price .


----------



## kukkurovaca

GrassFed said:


> Audimi Y02 has the biggest soundstage of all IEMs I have. Have it for a few weeks now, and I'm falling for it pretty hard. With my LG V20 and Neutralizer EQ softening the BA, vocal on Y02 is amazingly sweet. The unmentionable ZS6 look-alike also have great soundstage, but Y02 sounds a little more natural to me. Plus, it comes with removable cable and a nice case at under $15. There's no better deal that I know of.





mbwilson111 said:


> Just be aware that the Audimi Y02 is a rebranded TRN V20... so if you have the V20 you do not  need the Audimi... unless you want both or want a backup.  The Audimi comes with a nice case like he said.  There is no case for the TRN V20 but I bought one for it.



I just broke out my TRN V20, and a couple of other things, and you know, it really does have quite a good soundstage, very good at picking out positional details.

I also checked the KZ ZSR, which has width and separation down but lousy imaging. iBasso IT01 seems to be a mixed bag, depending on the track.


----------



## HAMS

Dexter22 said:


> I felt my Urban fun Hifi having smoother treble and seperation than this. The T2 I got wasnt faulty by any means, its fast, detailed than anything I tried at its price, but like mentioned earlier too much closed in and if I listen to mainstream pop, its annoying as hell. sounded like a 10 bucks el cheapo stuff.


I have etymotic hf5, the least bright of etymotic IEM. In comparison with T2 etymotic sound warmer. T2 has flat bass and mid but boost the treble too much. If you can tame T2 treble at 11k with parametric EQ it actually sound pretty good.


----------



## Bartig

HiFlight said:


> I received my BQEYZ-KC2, a 2DD 2BA IEM, last week and, while not expecting super sound from a sub-$50 IEM, I can say that I have been pleasantly surprised at the performance thus far.  It is very well-balanced tonally with good extenstion on both ends.  Sub-bass is good but not overbearing, neither is there unwanted coloration in the mids.  Vocals pop nicely and imaging is accurate.   Soundstage width and depth are also impressive.  I have heard far more expensive IEM's with less sense of realism.   Instrumental and vocal timbre is also spot on.
> 
> The only real caveat that I can think of so far is that the shape might not fit well for those with small ears.  It did take me quite awhile to find a set of tips that provided both a comfortable fit as well as an adequate seal.  Build quality is excellent.  I noted no flaws on either side, nor have I noticed any driver flex when inserting or adjusting them for fit.
> 
> ...


I'd like to have everyones opinion on this: does the KC2 add something to my collection when I already have my number 1 from the signature, the V80 and T2?



Dexter22 said:


> I didnt like the Tin Audio T2, what should I look for at its price range? I like neutral signature with a wider soundstage. I felt it was way too overhyped. Its detailed, but lacks seperation and sound stage width. Too closed in, and treble is way too digital glary.


The soundstage of the T2 is quite intimate yes, but I think the placement is outstanding. Every instrument is just so well placed, even in more crowded compositions. Also - I think the treble shines on the T2 as well. What is your reference before the T2?


----------



## NeonHD

Dexter22 said:


> I didnt like the Tin Audio T2, what should I look for at its price range? I like neutral signature with a wider soundstage. I felt it was way too overhyped. Its detailed, but lacks seperation and sound stage width. Too closed in, and treble is way too digital glary.



I didn't like the T2 either for the exact same reasons. Then I got the QT2, which retains all the good stuff like T2's neutral and detailed mids, but ditches everything else in favor of a more vigorous textured bass and natural treble extension. 

QT2's soundstage compared to the T2 is comparing a mansion to a trailer home. It's *THAT *huge!

However cannot recommend them for reasons, but I do recommend getting the *BQEYZ K2* or *KC2*. Their sound is virtually identical to the QT2 as I've heard, but with very trivial differences (treble slightly less sharp, mids slightly more bodied).


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 12, 2018)

I just pulled out my Remax RM-610D and gave them a brief listen again. These definitely don't sound as good as I thought they did before. It was actually one of my favorite budget IEMs, but quickly fell off that list. Here's why:


*Flaw #1 *- The bass can't get too deep. While the mid-bass is plentiful to warm up the sound, there is a noticeable lack of sub-bass to give the bass any punch or vigor.
*Flaw #2 *- Mids are too recessed. While there is nothing innately wrong with the mids, the lower mids are a bit too recessed, thus giving high-mids more leverage which results in this artificial "nasally" coloration to the mids. Initially I thought the mids were neutral until I compared them to many other IEMs which made the 610D sound evidently slanted.
*Flaw #3* - Highs are under-emphasized and could use more sparkle.
I used to list soundstage and imaging as a con, but it's actually fairly decent in spatial representation.

Guess these are gonna be on my local classified soon. My next pair of Remax earphones—the RM-530—is coming soon, so can't wait


----------



## mochifi

Chi-fi are a bit like buses eh? You wait ages for one and then a few of them show up... 

Keen to hear the TRN-V80 as it's spoken a lot about, will put it up against the Tin Audio T2 (which I liked) and the KZ AS10 (which I didn't like).

The other two were a total shot in the dark for me so whatever happens happens


----------



## tripside

vetsin said:


> Thanks for the pointers guys, it was really helpful. I've searched that thread and I now have 8 buds in my aliexpress cart. Seems like I need to learn the "language" in order to properly buy the recommended earbuds. Mk1, Mk2, Pk2, Pk3, Pk3s, Pk32, EMX500, ****, Fengru, NiceHCK, DIY... gotta figure out those things first.
> 
> Thanks again, looks like that's the place that I should be.



NiceHCK EB2 would be a good place to start with buds.


----------



## Dexter22

NeonHD said:


> I didn't like the T2 either for the exact same reasons. Then I got the QT2, which retains all the good stuff like T2's neutral and detailed mids, but ditches everything else in favor of a more vigorous textured bass and natural treble extension.
> 
> QT2's soundstage compared to the T2 is comparing a mansion to a trailer home. It's *THAT *huge!
> 
> However cannot recommend them for reasons, but I do recommend getting the *BQEYZ K2* or *KC2*. Their sound is virtually identical to the QT2 as I've heard, but with very trivial differences (treble slightly less sharp, mids slightly more bodied).


I think I would try the BQEYZ KC2. I cannot listen on T2 more than an hour, too much fatigue due to the treble. However I liked the midbass. and speed.


----------



## CoiL

Guys, when I look at BQEYZ KC2 tech specs and pics, I can`t stop thinking that it uses KZ ZST DD + KZ ZS5/6 DD + modified(dampened) KZ 30950 BA + maybe BA from Magaosi.... sounds crazy huh?


----------



## Slater (Oct 12, 2018)

Dexter22 said:


> I think I would try the BQEYZ KC2. I cannot listen on T2 more than an hour, too much fatigue due to the treble. However I liked the midbass. and speed.



Hmmm, treble on BQEYZ is equally bright as well.

Give the B400 a try. It’s treble is smoother and still lively, but nowhere near the level of T2, BQEYZ, etc.

If that’s out of your price range, then perhaps someone could chime in and say if the B100 or B150 is tuned similarly.


----------



## Dexter22

Bartig said:


> I'd like to have everyones opinion on this: does the KC2 add something to my collection when I already have my number 1 from the signature, the V80 and T2?
> 
> 
> The soundstage of the T2 is quite intimate yes, but I think the placement is outstanding. Every instrument is just so well placed, even in more crowded compositions. Also - I think the treble shines on the T2 as well. What is your reference before the T2?


I dont have any experience with much chi fi before other than the Urban fun hifi Dual driver version with balanced armature. I think i can easily relative the sharpness to the DDriver. The treble on the Urban fun was much more forgiveable and smooth. Again, earbuds sound differ from ear to ear due to the shape of our ears itself. What I am hearing may not be what you are hearing. To my ears, they sounded like this pros and cons
Pros:
Great Imaging
Fast attacks and decays
Flat response
Natural Timbre of instruments like Guitar, violin, 
Amazingly micro detailed.

Cons:
Closed in
Less space between instruments( makes mainstream pop unlistenable)
No subbass, bass starts from midbass, makes cello sound thin, electronic music presentation inexciting
Poor scaling, everything is equally loud, no way to identify and big drum from a small drum.Guitars are bigger than drums. 
Lateral soundstage, Not 3d.

This is my feeling after 50 hours + of use. I am giving it up. I am struggling to like it. Problem is , after hearing it I doubt if this much of details is possible at its price on other earphones. My daily headphones are the Beoplay H6, not a earphone. Not apples to apples comparison, but its much more superior in every dimension.(even more details, with everything bigger and better)


----------



## Slater (Oct 12, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Guys, when I look at BQEYZ KC2 tech specs and pics, I can`t stop thinking that it uses KZ ZST DD + KZ ZS5/6 DD + modified(dampened) KZ 30950 BA + maybe BA from Magaosi.... sounds crazy huh?



I’ve never seen the dual bodied BA with the single copper nozzle with the little resistor filter on any other IEM before. So it’s unique to BQEYZ from that perspective.

I’m sure there are others that use that BA driver - I’ve just never seen it before.


----------



## Dexter22

Slater said:


> Hmmm, treble on BQEYZ is equally bright as well.
> 
> Give the B400 a try. It’s treble is smoother and still lively, but nowhere near the level of T2, BQEYZ, etc.
> 
> If that’s out of your price range, then perhaps someone could chime in and say if the B100 or B150 is tuned similarly.


I think I the problem is not exactly the treble , i dont know how to say it.. its glary! I guess that has something to do with dynamic drivers always.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Hmmm, treble on BQEYZ is equally bright as well.
> 
> Give the B400 a try. It’s treble is smoother and still lively, but nowhere near the level of T2, BQEYZ, etc.
> 
> If that’s out of your price range, then perhaps someone could chime in and say if the B100 or B150 is tuned similarly.



b100 and b150 are nowhere near as linear as the b400.   If you want that sound signature better to save your pennies until you can do the 400.


----------



## Wiljen

tripside said:


> NiceHCK EB2 would be a good place to start with buds.



+1 on the EB2 recommendation.  It is 90%+ of the EBX sound signature and you can catch them on sale occasionally for $20-30 US.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> +1 on the EB2 recommendation.  It is 90%+ of the EBX sound signature and you can catch them on sale occasionally for $20-30 US.



Plus the EB2 should be a comfortable fit for most people.


----------



## tripside

Wiljen said:


> +1 on the EB2 recommendation.  It is 90%+ of the EBX sound signature and you can catch them on sale occasionally for $20-30 US.



Its also better to get one decent pair than hoard many below par ones. My advice to any one new to this thread, who's just looking for a recommendation, is to stick to a budget and buy one good pair first.


----------



## thebigredpolos

For those in the US, Amazon has the HifiWalker A7 on sale again.  $19.89 with 25% off, making it under $15 with prime shipping.  Heck of a deal for a triple with MMCX cable.


----------



## Slater

thebigredpolos said:


> For those in the US, Amazon has the HifiWalker A7 on sale again.  $19.89 with 25% off, making it under $15 with prime shipping.  Heck of a deal for a triple with MMCX cable.



Well, I need another IEM like I need a hole in the head. But $15 for a metal triple driver with Mmcx cable and nice silicone-lined metal carry case? That’s a no-brainer!


----------



## fredhubbard2

Received my trn v20 today. I am astonished they only cost me £11! They do sound very similar to my zs5 v1. ...maybe a touch more detail... in fact they remind me a little of my beloved Havi b3 s ... I'm going to enjoy these!


----------



## GrassFed

thebigredpolos said:


> For those in the US, Amazon has the HifiWalker A7 on sale again.  $19.89 with 25% off, making it under $15 with prime shipping.  Heck of a deal for a triple with MMCX cable.


Can someone please confirm that this can't sound as good as my Audimi Y02/TRN V20?


----------



## CoiL

fredhubbard2 said:


> Received my trn v20 today. I am astonished they only cost me £11! They do *sound very similar to my zs5 v1. ...maybe a touch more detail*... in fact they remind me a little of my beloved Havi b3 s ... I'm going to enjoy these!


M`kay, now I have to get these and hear myself! I love my ZS5v1 (properly amped).


----------



## funnyjoke (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm here on someone else's recommendation.

I need to know, if I have 50-200$ to spend, should I go for IEMs like the Brainwavz B400? (Is it worth spending 200$ on IEMs at all?) I also have the iBasso IT01s in mind, but can anyone tell me what is really great about the Brainwavz B400s? The best IEMs that I've ever listened to would probably be the Brainwavz M2, so how much better would the B400s be over that?

Any other IEM recommendations? Especially ones that can be worn cable-down.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> Can someone please confirm that this can't sound as good as my Audimi Y02/TRN V20?



Well I sent the HifiWalker A7 back to Amazon.  I found it too bright and was enjoying something else much more at the time... something that cost less even.  It looks beautiful though and has a nice case.


----------



## fredhubbard2

CoiL said:


> M`kay, now I have to get these and hear myself! I love my ZS5v1 (properly amped).



They are a slightly awkward fit altho I'm wearing mine down but are sounding awesome with foam and spiral dot tips


----------



## Slater (Oct 12, 2018)

funnyjoke said:


> Hey guys, I'm here on someone else's recommendation.
> 
> I need to know, if I have 50-200$ to spend, should I go for IEMs like the Brainwavz B400? (Is it worth spending 200$ on IEMs at all?) I also have the iBasso IT01s in mind, but can anyone tell me what is really great about the Brainwavz B400s? The best IEMs that I've ever listened to would probably be the Brainwavz M2, so how much better would the B400s be over that?
> 
> Any other IEM recommendations? Especially ones that can be worn cable-down.



I think I’m probably in the minority, but I find the B400 overpriced and uninspiring. I find it very average (to slightly below average), both in build quality and in sound.

I have gear that’s a fraction of the price that sounds better.

I know there’s good reviews on it, and those that praise it. But it’s just meh in my book.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Well I sent the HifiWalker A7 back to Amazon.  I found it too bright and was enjoying something else much more at the time... something that cost less even.  It looks beautiful though and has a nice case.



That’s really unfortunate to hear. Because you rarely send gear back because you’re unhappy with it.

My guess is it’s dual BAs were just a little too much (like the ZS6). Perhaps they should have just used 1 BA?

I’ll find out soon enough when mine comes.

Worst case I’ll retune it, remove or replace a BA, smash it with a hammer and just use the cable and case, etc.


----------



## toddy0191 (Oct 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> That’s really unfortunate to hear. Because you rarely send gear back because you’re unhappy with it.
> 
> My guess is it’s dual BAs were just a little too much (like the ZS6). Perhaps they should have just used 1 BA?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty confident you'll like them. I've stuck some ball shaped foams on mine. Whilst they're bright, I don't find them harsh. I find the highs very refined and detailed but could see how they may annoy the treble sensitive. There's not much sibilance despite their bright signature either.

They have a similar signature to the Estron c630s from memory. V shaped with good bass. The mids are also good quality, very detailed  just a little recessed although not massively.

The cable is very nice too and you'll love the case.

They are very power hungry and definitely sound better out of my xduoo X3 than my Samsung s8

I personally found the KZ ZSAs which I received at the same time to be far harsher.

Edit: forgot to mention that for the price you've paid they're an absolute steal!!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> That’s really unfortunate to hear. Because you rarely send gear back because you’re unhappy with it.
> 
> My guess is it’s dual BAs were just a little too much (like the ZS6). Perhaps they should have just used 1 BA?
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that we did not have a comparible deal here... I paid more like the equivalent of $37 not $15.   Several people raved about them and I was just a bit underwhelmed.  It was not horrible or anything.  Just return it if you don't like it.  You probably will like it.  I could have spent time trying different tips but I just was not into it.  As you know, I already have plenty of options.  Also I have been enjoying buds more and more.  Just something more natural about them.

My feelings were also influenced by the fact that I had just missed out (by one day) on an extra 25% off .


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 12, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> I'm pretty confident you'll like them. I've stuck some ball shaped foams on mine. Whilst they're bright, I don't find them harsh. I find the highs very refined and detailed but could see how they may annoy the treble sensitive. There's not much sibilance despite their bright signature either.
> 
> They have a similar signature to the Estron c630s from memory. V shaped with good bass. The mids are also good quality, very detailed  just a little recessed although not massively.
> 
> ...



Funny you  mention the C630 because I did not care for that one either and no longer have it (although it is still in the house...lol).  It must have just been something about the tonality or maybe just my mood.  Also I do not listen at a very high volume so I don't know if that makes a difference.  I actually did find vocals slightly harsh with certain vocalists that are important to me.


----------



## monitoringsound70

GrassFed said:


> Can someone please confirm that this can't sound as good as my Audimi Y02/TRN V20?


I can. And with different tips like a wide bore red on the A7 it is miles better  
Have them both and the A7 has a ridiculously high detail level for the price 

Love mine


----------



## toddy0191 (Oct 12, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Funny you  mention the C630 because I did not care for that one either and no longer have it (although it is still in the house...lol).  It must have just been something about the tonality or maybe just my mood.  Also I do not listen at a very high volume so I don't know if that makes a difference.  I actually did find vocals slightly harsh with certain vocalists that are important to me.



I never have my music too loud as love my hearing but I'm listening to the hifiwalkers now and have my s8 at about 90 percent which is unheard for me.

They're very hard to drive.

According to the specs on the Amazon page, they are only 9 ohms. Something tells me that may be inaccurate.


----------



## funnyjoke

Slater said:


> I think I’m probably in the minority, but I find the B400 overpriced and uninspiring. I find it very average (to slightly below average), both in build quality and in sound.
> 
> I have gear that’s a fraction of the price that sounds better.
> 
> I know there’s good reviews on it, and those that praise it. But it’s just meh in my book.


Ok, so I should avoid the B400s?


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> I never have my music too loud as love my hearing but I'm listening to the hifiwalkers now and have my s8 at about 90 percent which is unheard for me.
> 
> They're very hard to drive.
> 
> According to the specs on the Amazon page, they are only 9 ohms. Something tells me that may be inaccurate.



Yeah 9 ohms seems wrong.  I was using them with one of my better daps and had to turn the volume up to around 50.  I am usually between 35 and 40.


----------



## thejoker13

funnyjoke said:


> Ok, so I should avoid the B400s?


There are alot of reviews on them here on headfi, that would help give you more of an idea as to how they sound and perform. I personally can give a rec for them, if you're looking for a smooth sounding, mid forward tuning, with a more intimate soundstage. Everyone has different preferences and such, so we could help you out more of you tell us what all you enjoy about sound and what kinds of music you listen too.


----------



## NeonHD

Hey guys, I'm planning to start a personal blog sometime soon where I'll be posting some of my chi-fi reviews.

What do you guys think of the blog name "perkyaudio"?


----------



## tripside

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to start a personal blog sometime soon where I'll be posting some of my chi-fi reviews.
> 
> What do you guys think of the blog name "perkyaudio"?



Peikingaudio


----------



## Slater (Oct 12, 2018)

funnyjoke said:


> Ok, so I should avoid the B400s?



Well, I'm just 1 opinion out of 7 billion people. Maybe you'll like them. As I said, a lot of people do.

My take:

1. The full retail ($170) is way too much. Brainwavz runs sales all the time though. I think half that price is much more realistic. So just wait for the next sale (I assume Black Friday) and see what you can pick them up for.
2. See if you can demo them 1st. If not, at least make sure you can return them without any restocking fee. This is just good all around advice, no matter if we're talking about the B400 or not.
3. If you have that kind of budget ($170-$200), you can do much better. For example, the CA Comet, which is only $20 more ($199), walks all over the B400.

As joker pointed out, it really depends on what kind of sound you like or don't like, what kind of music you listen to, how well they would fit your ears, etc.

If you are treble sensitive, for example, the B400 could be a good option. Or if you like a smoother sound.


----------



## funnyjoke (Oct 12, 2018)

thejoker13 said:


> There are alot of reviews on them here on headfi, that would help give you more of an idea as to how they sound and perform. I personally can give a rec for them, if you're looking for a smooth sounding, mid forward tuning, with a more intimate soundstage. Everyone has different preferences and such, so we could help you out more of you tell us what all you enjoy about sound and what kinds of music you listen too.



I like sound quality, don't really care about the specifics like warmth etc. as I don't really know them. But I'm coming from Brainwavz M2 and I did like them, but at times they felt like bad quality-wise. So yeah, I just want a good experience and just want my music to sound better "quality".

@Slater, I do have a budget of 100-200$. So far I'm deciding between the Brainwavz B400 and iBasso IT01. Campfire Comet and Final E4000 are also looking like nice choices though. What do you think?


----------



## Slater (Oct 12, 2018)

funnyjoke said:


> I like sound quality, don't really care about the specifics like warmth etc. as I don't really know them. But I'm coming from Brainwavz M2 and I did like them, but at times they felt like bad quality-wise. So yeah, I just want a good experience and just want my music to sound better "quality".
> 
> @Slater, I do have a budget of 100-200$. So far I'm deciding between the Brainwavz B400 and iBasso IT01. Campfire Comet and Final E4000 are also looking like nice choices though. What do you think?



IT01 is awesome. So is the CA Comet. Both are great choices IMO.

I've never heard the Final E4000.

Honestly, if you aren't 100% sure what kind of sound signature you like, do you want to be trying to figure that out by buying random $200 IEMs?

Because the IT01, B400, and Comet all have different signatures. And seeing how you are in Pakistan, I assume shipping ones you don't like back to the seller might be expensive or unrealistic.

Also, I assume by "sound quality", I am guessing you are referring to clarity and resolution, like being able to hear every little micro detail in the music?


----------



## jibberish

toddy0191 said:


> I'm pretty confident you'll like them. I've stuck some ball shaped foams on mine. Whilst they're bright, I don't find them harsh. I find the highs very refined and detailed but could see how they may annoy the treble sensitive. There's not much sibilance despite their bright signature either.
> 
> They have a similar signature to the Estron c630s from memory. V shaped with good bass. The mids are also good quality, very detailed  just a little recessed although not massively.



Oh, nice.  I absolutely love the c630, but mine started malfunctioning pretty soon after I got it, and I didn't necessarily like the fit. So the idea of getting something with a similar signature, but with sturdier looking shells, an over-ear design, and an mmcx cable, ON SALE...

I just ordered them as well


----------



## funnyjoke (Oct 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> IT01 is awesome. So is the CA Comet. Both are great choices IMO.
> 
> I've never heard the Final E4000.
> 
> ...



I just want to buy headphones and feel like I really got something amazing. I want something I can keep and treasure for a long time. I don't want to feel like I missed out not buying other headphones that are good as well, or are in the same price range or so, instead. Just want to have something great, that stands by itself.

So do you say that Campfire Comet is a really good deal? What do you like about it?
Should I go for that instead of anything else?


----------



## antdroid

funnyjoke said:


> I just want to buy headphones and feel like I really got something amazing. I want something I can keep and treasure for a long time. I don't want to feel like I missed out not buying other headphones that are good as well, or are in the same price range or so, instead. Just want to have something great, that stands by itself.
> 
> So do you say that Campfire Comet is a really good deal? What do you like about it?
> Should I go for that instead of anything else?



I owned a Comet for a while. I may end up doing a full review of it again in the near future, but from memory - I think the Comet is a great all-arounder headphone. It is a safe headphone choice for anyone who wants to step up from the sub-$100 IEM market into something better. I consider it good all-around but a master of nothing. It is a little tame. It won't blow your mind with sub-bass performance or give you every little detail -- it's still detailed but there are more detail monsters out there in this price range -- but it gives a very warm, smooth, mid-forward sound that works very well for most popular genres and is easy to listen to for a long time. I wore it on several business trips non-stop on my flights without issues. The build quality is great, and they are small. You may find it a weird fit though since they are heavy yet really small and stick out a little. Campfire is a really good company too.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Well, I'm just 1 opinion out of 7 billion people... ...For example, the CA Comet, which is only $20 more ($199), walks all over the B400...



Yup, and personal preferences aside I'm still of the opinion nothing comes close to touching the B400's sound quality at it's price, especially the Comet, lol.


----------



## funnyjoke (Oct 12, 2018)

antdroid said:


> I owned a Comet for a while. I may end up doing a full review of it again in the near future, but from memory - I think the Comet is a great all-arounder headphone. It is a safe headphone choice for anyone who wants to step up from the sub-$100 IEM market into something better. I consider it good all-around but a master of nothing. It is a little tame. It won't blow your mind with sub-bass performance or give you every little detail -- it's still detailed but there are more detail monsters out there in this price range -- but it gives a very warm, smooth, mid-forward sound that works very well for most popular genres and is easy to listen to for a long time. I wore it on several business trips non-stop on my flights without issues. The build quality is great, and they are small. You may find it a weird fit though since they are heavy yet really small and stick out a little. Campfire is a really good company too.



Ok thanks. Are these things that it "lacks", as you say it does, are they things I need in my headphones if I'm spending 200$? Or is the Comet still a very good deal?
I mean, will I at a later point realize I should've gone for a different one?

@B9Scrambler, wait, so you've heard the Comet as well, and you're sure the B400 is better?


----------



## Slater

antdroid said:


> I owned a Comet for a while. I may end up doing a full review of it again in the near future, but from memory - I think the Comet is a great all-arounder headphone. It is a safe headphone choice for anyone who wants to step up from the sub-$100 IEM market into something better. I consider it good all-around but a master of nothing. It is a little tame. It won't blow your mind with sub-bass performance or give you every little detail -- it's still detailed but there are more detail monsters out there in this price range -- but it gives a very warm, smooth, mid-forward sound that works very well for most popular genres and is easy to listen to for a long time. I wore it on several business trips non-stop on my flights without issues. The build quality is great, and they are small. You may find it a weird fit though since they are heavy yet really small and stick out a little. Campfire is a really good company too.



Well said.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Yup, and personal preferences aside I'm still of the opinion nothing comes close to touching the B400's sound quality at it's price, especially the Comet, lol.



What do you like best about it? What sticks out?


----------



## antdroid (Oct 12, 2018)

funnyjoke said:


> Ok thanks. Are these things that it "lacks", as you say it does, are they things I need in my headphones if I'm spending 200$? Or is the Comet still a very good deal?
> I mean, will I at a later point realize I should've gone for a different one?
> 
> @B9Scrambler, wait, so you've heard the Comet as well, and you're sure the B400 is better?



Sub-bass is harder for a IEM to do right in my opinion. It's something you'll notice more on your home theater system or a large driver over the ear headphone (especially a planar magnetic) so I don't think that's something you'll miss. It does bass well. Just not the low-end rumble that would benefit certain movies -- Music wouldn't be a big issue. Detail and airy sound signature - some people love it, some people don't mind if it's missing. Usually if you have high detail and lots of air, you may experience some harshness in the treble region. To tame it, you limit that treble but you lose slight detail and air. It's trade-offs, which every headphone maker has to make and no matter the price - that's why it's important to know what sound signature you want.

I recommend reading some of the reviews on it on head-fi and other sites and reading through the Head-Fi thread on the Comet.

Ken from Campfire is very active on the campfire threads here on headfi if you have questions.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> What do you like best about it? What sticks out?



Neutral with a bit of extra bass to add some warmth. It bats well above it's price when it comes to technical ability. Detailed but lush mids are gorgeous. Everything I've already said in my review. A year on and it's still one of the best earphones I've used, without question. https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/10/22/brainwavz-b400-aim-high-hit-hard/


----------



## B9Scrambler

funnyjoke said:


> Ok thanks. Are these things that it "lacks", as you say it does, are they things I need in my headphones if I'm spending 200$? Or is the Comet still a very good deal?
> I mean, will I at a later point realize I should've gone for a different one?
> 
> @B9Scrambler, wait, so you've heard the Comet as well, and you're sure the B400 is better?



I think the B400 is a lot better, when it comes to sound. Comet laughs it out of the room in terms of build.


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Neutral with a bit of extra bass to add some warmth. It bats well above it's price when it comes to technical ability. Detailed but lush mids are gorgeous. Everything I've already said in my review. A year on and it's still one of the best earphones I've used, without question. https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/10/22/brainwavz-b400-aim-high-hit-hard/



I'll get it back out and spend all day tomorrow with it. I'm always open for 2nd chance redemptions.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> I'll get it back out and spend all day tomorrow with it. I'm always open for 2nd chance redemptions.



If you still dislike it I might be open to buying it off you, or trading for something else. Would like to have a backup since my review copy is in need of a re-shell.


----------



## funnyjoke

Thanks guys. I'll decide in the next few days and I'll have it next month!


----------



## CoiL (Oct 13, 2018)

funnyjoke said:


> Thanks guys. I'll decide in the next few days and I'll have it next month!


First things first. Maybe I missed it but what is Your source gear and file quality? Output impedance, amping power, single or balanced ended, all those things also matter as combination of source gear can alter or "mess up" resulting sound signature.
Second thing - what kind of tips are You using? Silicone or foam? Large or small? Cuz those also affect comfort/usage AND sound quality/signature.
Thirdly, what kind of music You mainly listen? You said You don`t know much about sound signatures "warmth etc" but would like to have quality (detailed?) sound. If You mainly listen one or similar type genres, then we can get better glimpse into what kind of sound signature would fit You better. For example I don`t like boosted (or too prominent) mids (especially mid-bass) FR along with shy sub-bass and too smooth highs - this kind of signature doesn`t fit good with my source gear signature and also not good for very busy and complex progressive rock... plus I prefer rather "live" airy open sound signature (as I come from open-back headphones and really like that kind of presentation) with none of the sounds inside or too close "headspace". But for those who like more classic rock/jazz/solo etc. genres with relatively little elements, might enjoy previously described CA Comet signature more.
My recommendation in 100$-200$ price range - try some options before settling on one (best is to visit audio shops if possible and try in real life). Also the whole package of item accessories and also service mean a lot, especially if You wish to keep it longer.
I personally can`t give recommendation since I don`t know enough factors You should provide.


NeonHD said:


> Hey guys, I'm planning to start a personal blog sometime soon where I'll be posting some of my chi-fi reviews.
> What do you guys think of the blog name "perkyaudio"?


Neo-Fi ?


----------



## funnyjoke

CoiL said:


> First things first. Maybe I missed it but what is Your source gear and file quality? Output impedance, amping power, single or balanced ended, all those things also matter as combination of source gear can alter or "mess up" resulting sound signature.
> Second thing - what kind of tips are You using? Silicone or foam? Large or small? Cuz those also affect comfort/usage AND sound quality/signature.
> Thirdly, what kind of music You mainly listen? You said You don`t know much about sound signatures "warmth etc" but would like to have quality (detailed?) sound. If You mainly listen one or similar type genres, then we can get better glimpse into what kind of sound signature would fit You better. For example I don`t like boosted (or too prominent) mids (especially mid-bass) FR along with shy sub-bass and too smooth highs - this kind of signature doesn`t fit good with my source gear signature and also not good for very busy and complex progressive rock... plus I prefer rather "live" airy open sound signature (as I come from open-back headphones and really like that kind of presentation) with none of the sounds inside or too close "headspace". But for those who like more classic rock/jazz/solo etc. genres with relatively little elements, might enjoy previously described CA Comet signature more.
> My recommendation in 100$-200$ price range - try some options before settling on one (best is to visit audio shops if possible and try in real life). Also the whole package of item accessories and also service mean a lot, especially if You wish to keep it longer.
> ...



Hey. Thanks for this!

I'm a pretty casual music listener, and I do it just for the enjoyment and appreciation, so I don't really use or care about using an amp or anything else that modifies the sound except an mp3 player, and that too a simple one, though I'm planning to spend 100$ to buy the Shanling M0 now along with the new headphones. The same for tips, I don't really care about that right now unless it really bothers me.

As for the music, I've got a lot of "Edm" type of music, but also like old early 2000s rock songs. But a rap song or two there as well. Basically, all types of music, nothing in specific. So I want the IEM to be good for every thing.

Lastly, I can't try out any thing before buying since I live in Pakistan, and those high-end companies don't sell here. I'll be getting someone else to bring them for me. I saw that the Brainwavz B400 had a nice cleaning kit as well as a 2 year warranty. Though, since 200$ was my whole budget and I'm buying Shanling M0 now too, I might be going to 300$ or I might have to just buy iBasso IT01 instead. What do you think?


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2018)

Slater said:


> I'll get it back out and spend all day tomorrow with it. I'm always open for 2nd chance redemptions.



OK, so I have been spending the day with the B400, and I have some impressions:

- The midrange is the star for sure. Great for vocals. I wish other IEMs has these mids.
- The treble is where this falls flat IMO (and the upper midrange to a lesser degree). Stock they just don't have enough for my liking (in quantity and extension). It just doesn't have the brightness that I normally like. Different strokes for different folks though.
- The integration between the drivers is excellent. It sounds better than a lot of multi driver IEMs in that aspect. If I didn't know better, I wouldn't even have guessed it's multi driver.

I did bump the upper mids and treble up using EQ (1k-12k). That made all the difference in the world. As soon as I would A/B them without EQ, I felt that familiar 'meh' feeling I got from the 1st time I heard these. Then when I would enable EQ and the feeling would totally go away.

I know many people are very anti-EQ. So from a strictly non-EQ standpoint, it's just not my cup of tea. With EQ, I could see myself enjoying this. Or perhaps I would like the B100 or 150 more, as those have brighter treble OOTB.

These would be great for those who get fatigued by IEMs with BAs, and treble sensitive people. And those that are willing to EQ would be rewarded.



B9Scrambler said:


> If you still dislike it I might be open to buying it off you, or trading for something else. Would like to have a backup since my review copy is in need of a re-shell.



I appreciate the offer, however the pair I'm using were loaned to me by another generous HFer. I don't think he would want me trading them away LOL!

If I did own them, I would definitely take you up on the offer though. As I have loads of other gear I like better, these would just sit unused in a drawer gathering dust.


----------



## Slater

funnyjoke said:


> I saw that the Brainwavz B400 had a nice cleaning kit as well as a 2 year warranty. Though, since 200$ was my whole budget and I'm buying Shanling M0 now too, I might be going to 300$ or I might have to just buy iBasso IT01 instead. What do you think?



Pakistan is quite dusty, correct?

B400 have totally open nozzles, with no nozzle screens at all. The nozzle screens on 95% of other IEMs help block out some dust and debris. Might be something to consider.

Also, as far as warranty:
1. Keep in mind you usually have to ship it back to the company for repair. That may or may not be a realistic thing being in Pakistan.
2. If your friend buys them for you, you may not be able to get the warranty yourself since you are not the original owner. You would either have to have your friend handle warranty claims, or else check with Btainwavz to see if the warranty is transferable to 2nd owners.

Just some food for thought!


----------



## funnyjoke

Slater said:


> Pakistan is quite dusty, correct?
> 
> B400 have totally open nozzles, with no nozzle screens at all. The nozzle screens on 95% of other IEMs help block out some dust and debris. Might be something to consider.
> 
> ...



Won't the open nozzles be blocked when the tips are on them? It is dusty around here, but it's not a desert kind of dusty. My furniture gets a little dusty if I leave them uncleaned for like 10-20 days I guess.

It's not a friend, it's actually my immediate family. They live there, and every year someone goes to visit them so it's a possibility that I could make use of the warranty.


----------



## CoiL

funnyjoke said:


> Hey. Thanks for this!
> 
> I'm a pretty casual music listener, and I do it just for the enjoyment and appreciation, *so I don't really use or care about using an amp or anything else that modifies the sound* except an *mp3 player, and that too a simple one, though I'm planning to spend 100$ to buy the Shanling M0* now along with the new headphones. The same for tips, I don't really care about that right now unless it really bothers me.
> 
> ...


Well, considering Your provided info - I personally would go for iBasso IT01 because its BQ, QC, service/warranty, comfort, shape, provided accessories, high-quality cable and all-around good performance is more than price says. Their are great for EDM and don`t get messy/muddy with complex music also. Should match Shanling M0 nicely (as much as I`ve read).
Plus side is that You can save some money (from not buying more expensive B400/CA comets) and spend it for buying quality mSD cards, tips, music, power bank or whatever


----------



## funnyjoke

CoiL said:


> Well, considering Your provided info - I personally would go for iBasso IT01 because its BQ, QC, service/warranty, comfort, shape, provided accessories, high-quality cable and all-around good performance is more than price says. Their are great for EDM and don`t get messy/muddy with complex music also. Should match Shanling M0 nicely (as much as I`ve read).
> Plus side is that You can save some money (from not buying more expensive B400/CA comets) and spend it for buying quality mSD cards, tips, music, power bank or whatever



That's actually good advice. I've already confirmed my final choice to be the B400 though. I hope it's worth the extra 100. Thanks guys!


----------



## crabdog

The RevoNext RX8 is a superb budget IEM for instrumentals but can be sibilant in vocal music. Enjoy.
https://primeaudio.org/revonext-rx8-review/


----------



## kp1821

First impressions from HIFI Walker A7 are positive. V sound signature . Bass is good not very strong, mids are ok, highs are great. Extend well and are not piercing at least in medium volume. Silky highs. Soundstage is also excellent.These are bright IEMs but at the same time warm not clinical. Not that fast nor very airy. Got the plus version with the extra upgrade cable which seems decent and durable. Lightweight and comfy.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm interested in buying the Hifi Walker A7 since it is only about $25 CAD on Amazon.com. Can anyone who owns these IEMs please tell me what the sound sig is like? I mostly have neutral IEMs already in the Tin Audio T2 and the KZ ED16 and I'm pairing all of them with my Shanling M0.

EDIT: Oh snap, I didn't see the post right above mine... thank you for that! A V-Shaped sound sig would be nice! Any other opinions?


----------



## NeonHD

CoiL said:


> Neo-Fi ?



Haha I like that one


----------



## NeonHD

I have a question for you guys: which IEM do you not listen to as often as before, but absolutely cannot even think of getting rid of them?

For me it's the KZ ED9. It's sad to say that my KZ ED9 has been replaced by more better sounding and technically-capable IEMs, but they have been my go-to IEMs for quite some time, and when I think of the fact that the ED9 is probably hands down the BEST sounding IEM for $10, it's virtually impossible to let these babies go on my local classifieds.

I will never ever give up my ED9.


----------



## thejoker13

NeonHD said:


> I have a question for you guys: which IEM do you not listen to as often as before, but absolutely cannot even think of getting rid of them?
> 
> For me it's the KZ ED9. It's sad to say that my KZ ED9 has been replaced by more better sounding and technically-capable IEMs, but they have been my go-to IEMs for quite some time, and when I think of the fact that the ED9 is probably hands down the BEST sounding IEM for $10, it's virtually impossible to let these babies go on my local classifieds.
> 
> I will never ever give up my ED9.


For me, it would be the kz ed9 as well. That's the guy that truly got me interested in this rabbit hole, and I'll never part with it. The other one is the Tennmak crazy cello. That was the one that blew my mind at what could be possible with only a 50.00 investment and I honestly believed it could possibly be end game for a couple of months, lol. I then had a slight change in sound preference and down the rabbit hole I went. 
Both will be with me until the day they die.


----------



## mbwilson111

thejoker13 said:


> For me, it would be the kz ed9 as well. That's the guy that truly got me interested in this rabbit hole, and I'll never part with it. The other one is the Tennmak crazy cello. That was the one that blew my mind at what could be possible with only a 50.00 investment and I honestly believed it could possibly be end game for a couple of months, lol. I then had a slight change in sound preference and down the rabbit hole I went.
> Both will be with me until the day they die.



How would you describe your change in sound preference?


----------



## maxxevv

If its KZ, on the lower end of the price spectrum , the ZS4, on the upper end, the ZS5.
But fit on these are very subjective. Especially if you have small ears. But on average to large sized ears, the ZS4 is excellent fitting.  
I won't recomment the ED16 though some here like them. The fit is excellent as they are pretty compact but on many tracks they do get sibilant, but nowhere near the ZS6 levels though.  

Can't comment on the TRN V10 or V20 ( that would fit the price) as I never had them. But the V20 seems well received by most accounts.


----------



## weedophile

So i was thinking to get the silicone putty from a seller and he asked me to cancel the order as he is unable to ship it to SG, and i had a $5 voucher which i gotten from another app and didnt know what to do with it.

Went and ordered the KZ ED9 which i wanted for quite some time (due to the changeable nozzles), and as i was on a trip for 2 weeks i came home today and saw it on my table.

Well, they sound really pleasant for the amount that i paid for, and the silver solid body is really nice too. The sound IMO is pretty balanced IMO, or maybe a bit of emphasis on the bass and sub-bass (am using the default shiny nozzle).


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> So i was thinking to get the silicone putty from a seller and he asked me to cancel the order as he is unable to ship it to SG, and i had a $5 voucher which i gotten from another app and didnt know what to do with it.
> 
> Went and ordered the KZ ED9 which i wanted for quite some time (due to the changeable nozzles), and as i was on a trip for 2 weeks i came home today and saw it on my table.
> 
> Well, they sound really pleasant for the amount that i paid for, and the silver solid body is really nice too. The sound IMO is pretty balanced IMO, or maybe a bit of emphasis on the bass and sub-bass (am using the default shiny nozzle).



I like the duller color nozzle the best.  To me it is the most balanced of the two.


----------



## weedophile

mbwilson111 said:


> I like the duller color nozzle the best.  To me it is the most balanced of the two.


Damn, i just tried to change the nozzle and apparent the left side is stucked to the body. Cant find the pliers and its late here lol, probably gonna give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Damn, i just tried to change the nozzle and apparent the left side is stucked to the body. Cant find the pliers and its late here lol, probably gonna give it a try tomorrow.




That is weird.  I just removed it with my fingers.  Before trying pliers try twisting it off while gripping it with the tip on...unless you already tried that.


----------



## phrancini

Shopping day. 

I have more or less 50€/USD to spend on IEMs.
ATM I own some KZs (ATE, ZS3, ZS6), Piston 3 by Xiaomi, and a couple of sh***y chinese IEMs. I already bought a pair of TIN Audio T2s and KZ ZSR both of which are on the way.
But I'd like to try something new and I'm open to suggestions. What would you get? I could decide to raise the budget if it's worth it, or maybe buy more than one.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## toddy0191 (Oct 15, 2018)

Natalia69 said:


> What are some good $10-25 IEMs with detachable cables? Something with good bass extension and clarity (should perform decently on complex tracks). I would prefer dynamic driver stuff although it wouldn't matter if it's a hybrid done right. I have some KZ and TRN stuff on my list for now.



I would buy these now whilst they're £10. Great case, nice mmcx cable and a 2 x ba and 1dd hybrid with great resolution. Clarity and bass extension are their strength too.

I paid £22 and thought they were a bargain, the case and cable are worth the £10 alone.

I'm going to buy a back up pair!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CTB785J/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_pzpXBbWTBTDE1


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> I would buy these now whilst they're £10. Great case, nice mmcx cable and a 2 x ba and 1dd hybrid with great resolution. Clarity and bass extension are their strength too.
> 
> I paid £22 and thought they were a bargain, the case and cable are worth the £10 alone.
> 
> ...



Link is not working but just search Hifi walker A7 on amazon


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Link is not working but just search Hifi walker A7 on amazon


Corrected it, cheers!


----------



## EDG67

Got the Uiisii CM5 on Friday and LOVING them.As soon as I put them in my ears and hit play my mouth literally dropped.Right ootb the soundstage was amazing and the sound is clean.Vocals are amazing.Bass is pretty good, hoping it gets better as time goes on.Compared to my KZ ED16 I am liking the CM5 better so far.Maybe it's just me but find with the ed16 that some songs sound great and others not so much,especially with rock/metal and the cm5 are great for that.Really getting into this chifi stuff


----------



## Bartig (Oct 15, 2018)

NeonHD said:


> I have a question for you guys: which IEM do you not listen to as often as before, but absolutely cannot even think of getting rid of them?
> 
> For me it's the KZ ED9. It's sad to say that my KZ ED9 has been replaced by more better sounding and technically-capable IEMs, but they have been my go-to IEMs for quite some time, and when I think of the fact that the ED9 is probably hands down the BEST sounding IEM for $10, it's virtually impossible to let these babies go on my local classifieds.
> 
> I will never ever give up my ED9.


The KZ ATE for me! I ordered them after two shady comments underneath a rant of the Verge's praise for the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, which I ordered because of that review but found it lacked all the bass in the world. Two people there recommended the ATE. I took the bait. And boy...

It was after a get-together, around midnight, when I first put the ATE in and was just blown away. For three hours straight I sat there on my couch, semi drunk, discovering details in all those songs I loved for many years. I think I tweeted about them three times that night. Like 'HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE'. So so so in love.

They kickstarted, or rather poisoned me with this chifi obsession.

And I still thank them for it. So much.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just had to order those HiFi Walker A7's for £9.94 shipped free in a few weeks, bargain.


----------



## Slater

EDG67 said:


> Got the Uiisii CM5 on Friday and LOVING them.As soon as I put them in my ears and hit play my mouth literally dropped.Right ootb the soundstage was amazing and the sound is clean.Vocals are amazing.Bass is pretty good, hoping it gets better as time goes on.Compared to my KZ ED16 I am liking the CM5 better so far.Maybe it's just me but find with the ed16 that some songs sound great and others not so much,especially with rock/metal and the cm5 are great for that.Really getting into this chifi stuff



Amen.

CM5 is a rare gem IMO. It’s easily the best thing UiiSii has ever made. I think it was a fluke, like lightning in a bottle.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Amen.
> 
> CM5 is a rare gem IMO. It’s easily the best thing UiiSii has ever made. I think it was a fluke, like lightning in a bottle.


How do they compare to the Tinaudio T2? ...Are they similar in sound signature?


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> How do they compare to the Tinaudio T2? ...Are they similar in sound signature?



CM5 has much deeper sub bass extension. It's slightly more v shaped compared to the T2. I like the bass on the CM5 better, but prefer the mids on the T2. The highs on both are similar (*** assuming the CM5 is modded as indicated below).

Cable is obviously fixed on CM5, and CM5 is worn behind the ear.

They both use double dynamic drivers. The CM5 is graphene sprayed.

Both are great. CM5 is a steal for the price. It can be found anywhere from $10-$20. It is one of my favorite IEMs.

The stock tips are rubbish though. I use Starlines for the best fit.

*** Also, the stock nozzle filter is a dual layer, and it adds a bit of veil to the sound and reduces the treble clarity. If you replace the stock nozzle filter with a normal stainless one, you will be rewarded with noticeably better sound (clarity). It's well worth the $0.12 for the new filters.

I mentioned more in-depth impressions here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...phones-and-iems.820747/page-778#post-13737081
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-494#post-14070152

Here's a FR for the CM5:


----------



## 1clearhead (Oct 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> CM5 has much deeper sub bass extension. It's slightly more v shaped compared to the T2. I like the bass on the CM5 better, but prefer the mids on the T2. The highs on both are similar (*** assuming the CM5 is modded as indicated below).
> 
> Cable is obviously fixed on CM5, and CM5 is worn behind the ear.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed comparison!...like the FR graph!


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> CM5 has much deeper sub bass extension. It's slightly more v shaped compared to the T2. I like the bass on the CM5 better, but prefer the mids on the T2. The highs on both are similar (*** assuming the CM5 is modded as indicated below).
> 
> Cable is obviously fixed on CM5, and CM5 is worn behind the ear.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to have a link for those upgrade filters? Can't find one that doesn't require you to buy a thousand of them


----------



## NeonHD

Bartig said:


> The KZ ATE for me! I ordered them after two shady comments underneath a rant of the Verge's praise for the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, which I ordered because of that review but found it lacked all the bass in the world. Two people there recommended the ATE. I took the bait. And boy...
> 
> It was after a get-together, around midnight, when I first put the ATE in and was just blown away. For three hours straight I sat there on my couch, semi drunk, discovering details in all those songs I loved for many years. I think I tweeted about them three times that night. Like 'HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE'. So so so in love.
> 
> ...



YES! I remember the first time I got my ATE-S and it was, aside from the ED9, the only other IEM that actually blew my mind! Soundstage was mesmerizingly deep and I was astonished by all the details I could hear from it. Don't like them that much now, but an year ago they were my favorite IEMs along with the ED9.


----------



## fredhubbard2

HungryPanda said:


> Just had to order those HiFi Walker A7's for £9.94 shipped free in a few weeks, bargain.



hello ... where did you see them at that price ? other members also quoting low prices but I can only see them around £40/£50 . cheers


----------



## HungryPanda

fredhubbard2 said:


> hello ... where did you see them at that price ? other members also quoting low prices but I can only see them around £40/£50 . cheers


 Amazon UK there is a box to check in description giving 50% off until the end of october but the listing has gone now


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 16, 2018)

fredhubbard2 said:


> hello ... where did you see them at that price ? other members also quoting low prices but I can only see them around £40/£50 . cheers



They must have decided it was a mistake to allow the 50% on the listing that was already on sale for under £20.  I hope they honor the orders already placed.  Stock was not arriving until the 25th.

This one for £38.99 Is actually not bad with the 50% off because it is the Plus version which inclues a second cable.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HIFI-WALKE...qid=1539684167&sr=8-1&keywords=hifi+walker+a7

only one left though...


----------



## fredhubbard2

mbwilson111 said:


> They must have decided it was a mistake to allow the 50% on the listing that was already on sale for under £20.  I hope they honor the orders already placed.  Stock was not arriving until the 25th.
> 
> This one for £38.99 Is actually not bad with the 50% off because it is the Plus version which inclues a second cable.
> 
> ...




hi, yes ...spotted that!


----------



## djmakemynight

mbwilson111 said:


> They must have decided it was a mistake to allow the 50% on the listing that was already on sale for under £20.  I hope they honor the orders already placed.  Stock was not arriving until the 25th.
> 
> This one for £38.99 Is actually not bad with the 50% off because it is the Plus version which inclues a second cable.
> 
> ...



I just realised it looks exactly like the Betnew H1. Damn.. £10 is an insane bargain for these. I am using the Betnew H1 for my daily commute which are in my ears while I am typing this.


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> Would you happen to have a link for those upgrade filters? Can't find one that doesn't require you to buy a thousand of them



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32800734441.html

That link is for 20 (ie 10 pairs).

Be sure to order the correct size for whatever IEM you’re installing them on. Different IEMs use different sizes.

That seller can mix and match sizes, so you could get 6 of 1 size, 10 of another size, etc. That’s especially helpful when you don’t know what size you’ll need - you just get some of each size.


----------



## weedophile

@mbwilson111 yeap i tried to removed it with the tips on, no avail lol. Luckily i kinda enjoy the sound so its like getting lemon tea just because i want the taste of lemon, but there's no lemon and i am just enjoying the tea xD good tea TBH


----------



## weedophile (Oct 16, 2018)

Maybe not in the $10 range but i would give my vote to the TRN V20 which i got it for less than $8. Absolute steal if u can get used to the fit. V shaped, engaging and fun sounding. Great isolation, good cables and nice finish on the body.

Edit: The KZ ED9 is growing on me too. Those sweet bass yo, and i am pretty surprised by the clarity too. Perhaps better than the V20


----------



## toddy0191

djmakemynight said:


> I just realised it looks exactly like the Betnew H1. Damn.. £10 is an insane bargain for these. I am using the Betnew H1 for my daily commute which are in my ears while I am typing this.



Yep they look identical.

Glad I bagged myself a second set at £9.94. Hope they honour it.

With foam tips out of my Xduoo X3 they're one of my favourites.


----------



## HungryPanda

toddy0191 said:


> Yep they look identical.
> 
> Glad I bagged myself a second set at £9.94. Hope they honour it.
> 
> With foam tips out of my Xduoo X3 they're one of my favourites.


 As long as Amazon honour the deal


----------



## trumpethead

HungryPanda said:


> Just had to order those HiFi Walker A7's for £9.94 shipped free in a few weeks, bargain.



I ordered a pair from Amazon US...19.99 minus 25% off minus a 7.00 Amazon credit I had forgotten about...Final cost to me $7.63...just got them from mailman haven't tried yet. Chi Fi provides US with Xmas Year round!! Will report on sound later..


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Amen.
> 
> CM5 is a rare gem IMO. It’s easily the best thing UiiSii has ever made. I think it was a fluke, like lightning in a bottle.



Glad I.bought two pairs....


----------



## jibberish

I got in on the HiFi Walker A7 discount train on Amazon as well, my initial impression is that they are definitely a nice deal at the discounted price. V-shaped with controlled bass and a slightly heavier emphasis on highs than lows, decently wide soundstage most of the time (it seems like it kind of "closes in" on some complex song sections), solid build, nice accessories with the exception of the tip selection.  

Honestly I would've been disappointed with them if I'd paid anywhere near the msrp, but I'm happy to add them to my collection for $15, especially given the build quality and fit.  It's definitely booting the ZSR out of my regular rotation, the A7 treble seems more detailed and easy to listen to, and I could never get the ZSR to sit comfortably in my ears.


----------



## toddy0191

jibberish said:


> I got in on the HiFi Walker A7 discount train on Amazon as well, my initial impression is that they are definitely a nice deal at the discounted price. V-shaped with controlled bass and a slightly heavier emphasis on highs than lows, decently wide soundstage most of the time (it seems like it kind of "closes in" on some complex song sections), solid build, nice accessories with the exception of the tip selection.
> 
> Honestly I would've been disappointed with them if I'd paid anywhere near the msrp, but I'm happy to add them to my collection for $15, especially given the build quality and fit.  It's definitely booting the ZSR out of my regular rotation, the A7 treble seems more detailed and easy to listen to, and I could never get the ZSR to sit comfortably in my ears.



If you have already, I recommend using foam tips and a powerful source / amp. To me it brings the mids a little more forward, making them sound more balanced.


----------



## kp1821

toddy0191 said:


> If you have already, I recommend using foam tips and a powerful source / amp. To me it brings the mids a little more forward, making them sound more balanced.


Read about a mod @Otto Motor  did on another HIFI Walker placing the tape below at the nozzles to make it less bright.Thanks Otto.  So i tried it along with foam tips and indeed i think the sound became more balanced. Furthemore i  think they are very source dependant.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0741BSZR3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
There are a few bluetooth ones left which include their basic cable here. The bluetooth is not aptx but the chip is rather good.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CTN7J5V/ref=emc_b_5_t


----------



## GrassFed

toddy0191 said:


> If you have already, I recommend using foam tips and a powerful source / amp. To me it brings the mids a little more forward, making them sound more balanced.


This is spot on! All it takes are foam and more power folks  Put my LG V20 into "external device" mode to get a bit extra juice, and vocal is warmer and more forward.  A7 has great quality treble - smooth, not grainy. Guitar string attacks sound amazingly tight and detailed.


----------



## MAntunes (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

I want to buy a bluetooth cable for my Tin Audio T2.
Which one do you think it's the best? The TRN BT10,  BT3 or the one from KZ? Any other options?

Also, is there anything new with a signature similar to the T2? Under the 50/60$ range?


----------



## harry501501

Got the ED16 finally. Hmm, really didn't like them sadly. Very cold sounding overall, bit bright for me. I actually preferred these cheap ones I got at same time, remind me a lot of the c610 which i love, great for the gym, comfy, open with good strong bass.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072N51BKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Got 10 pages to catch up on


----------



## JanJan (Oct 16, 2018)

is there any good/decent usb-c chifi earphone or headphone around yet?


----------



## HungryPanda

why not just get an adapter for any earphone

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EGR...Headsets-Adapter-For-Huawei/32903249288.html?


----------



## Emelya

harry501501 said:


> I actually preferred these cheap ones I got at same time, remind me a lot of the c610 which i love, great for the gym, comfy, open with good strong bass.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072N51BKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I think it's the same as the Remax RM-580


JanJan said:


> is there any good/decent usb-c chifi earphone or headphone around yet?


Try the Headroom MS33 (Rockever Type-C). But the better choice would possibly be a cable adapter with built-in codec/DAC like the VE Odyssey, Vention BGC or Kript.


----------



## GrassFed

harry501501 said:


> I actually preferred these cheap ones I got at same time, remind me a lot of the c610 which i love, great for the gym, comfy, open with good strong bass.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072N51BKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Those look like the Morpilot I got a few weeks back. They are great. I like them a lot. There's no front vent though, so it creates a bit of ear pressure with silicone tips. I switch to foam and they're fine.


----------



## JanJan

Emelya said:


> I think it's the same as the Remax RM-580
> 
> Try the Headroom MS33 (Rockever Type-C). But the better choice would possibly be a cable adapter with built-in codec/DAC like the VE Odyssey, Vention BGC or Kript.


wow wait so those cable with built in dac can deliver similar sound as normal 3.5mm jack?

edit: anyone else have recommendation for usb-c earphone?


----------



## EDG67

harry501501 said:


> Got the ED16 finally. Hmm, really didn't like them sadly. Very cold sounding overall, bit bright for me. I actually preferred these cheap ones I got at same time, remind me a lot of the c610 which i love, great for the gym, comfy, open with good strong bass.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072N51BKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Got 10 pages to catch up on


I compared


harry501501 said:


> Got the ED16 finally. Hmm, really didn't like them sadly. Very cold sounding overall, bit bright for me. I actually preferred these cheap ones I got at same time, remind me a lot of the c610 which i love, great for the gym, comfy, open with good strong bass.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072N51BKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Got 10 pages to catch up on





harry501501 said:


> Got the ED16 finally. Hmm, really didn't like them sadly. Very cold sounding overall, bit bright for me. I actually preferred these cheap ones I got at same time, remind me a lot of the c610 which i love, great for the gym, comfy, open with good strong bass.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B072N51BKM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Got 10 pages to catch up on


Give them some time, it was the same for me at first but after about 3 weeks the sound really opened up, more bass and the trebles aren't harsh.Enjoying my CM 5's more at the moment but don't regret getting the ed16


----------



## thejoker13 (Oct 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> How would you describe your change in sound preference?


I enjoyed more of a V shaped signature when I first started this hobby. I didn't really know what to actually call my preferred signature at the time. I then slowly drifted to a more mid based, and neutral sounding signature as a preference. It's to the point now where it's very hard for me to truly enjoy a V shaped signature, no matter how well done they may be.

Edit- Thank goodness for the bosshifi b3 finally showing me that mids were awesome, haha. I've been chasing the b3 upgrades ever since, but wt least now I really know what signature brings me more enjoyment from my music.


----------



## ThanosD

Guys, can anybody recommend a bass-head iem, at around 20$ to 30$? I currently own the KZ ZS3, and I am looking for something with deeper bass. I was looking at the KZ ZSR, and somebody recommended the AS10. Are there other options?


----------



## B9Scrambler

ThanosD said:


> Guys, can anybody recommend a bass-head iem, at around 20$ to 30$? I currently own the KZ ZS3, and I am looking for something with deeper bass. I was looking at the KZ ZSR, and somebody recommended the AS10. Are there other options?



AS10? ZSR would be a way better option than those. ZS4, Alpha & Delta D3, Memt X5, TRN V80, would a bunch of other solid options, imo.


----------



## monitoringsound70

kp1821 said:


> Read about a mod @Otto Motor  did on another HIFI Walker placing the tape below at the nozzles to make it less bright.Thanks Otto.  So i tried it along with foam tips and indeed i think the sound became more balanced. Furthemore i  think they are very source dependant.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0741BSZR3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> There are a few bluetooth ones left which include their basic cable here. The bluetooth is not aptx but the chip is rather good.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07CTN7J5V/ref=emc_b_5_t


Don't even need foam. 
I use a black bore tip and have zero issues with volume or treble, Beautifully balanced and natural sound.


----------



## phrancini

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to buy a bluetooth cable for my Tin Audio T2.
> Which one do you think it's the best? The TRN BT10,  BT3 or the one from KZ? Any other options?
> ...



Avoid KZ's like plague. I have both of them, they are crap. 
I was recommended TRN's ones but for the moment I'm still using my fiio btr1


----------



## ThanosD (Oct 17, 2018)

B9Scrambler said:


> AS10? ZSR would be a way better option than those. ZS4, Alpha & Delta D3, Memt X5, TRN V80, would a bunch of other solid options, imo.


 Yeah, that was my thought too, I just wanted some other opinions too. Between the ZS4, ZSR and the V80, which one you think has the beefier and deeper bass? I have read that V80 is relatively balanced sounding, and ZS4 is basically a better ZS3, with more detail amd more controlled bass ( but not better). My problem is that I don't neccecarilly want more detail. I mostly want beefier bass. I want a pair for when I am going to gym, or just want to hear Bass heavy music. Now, if a pair with better bass introduce more clarity and detail, that's welcomed too.


----------



## Slater

phrancini said:


> Avoid KZ's like plague. I have both of them, they are ****e.
> I was recommended TRN's ones but for the moment I'm still using my fiio btr1



I have to agree with this. The KZ one is terrible. The TRN one is better, but is noisy.

There are other mmcx ones on Aliexpress, but I don’t k ow anything about them.

I would recommend a Bluetooth adapter, like the Xiaomi. It can be used with any headphone, IEM, earbud, etc. Great sound, super small, built well, good battery life, and usually around $12-$15.

People also swear by the EarStudio ES100, as it has aptX and more audiophile features. But it’s $100.


----------



## littleaboutiem

Yo anybody here tried the BQEYZ KB1?


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 17, 2018)

ThanosD said:


> Guys, can anybody recommend a bass-head iem, at around 20$ to 30$? I currently own the KZ ZS3, and I am looking for something with deeper bass. I was looking at the KZ ZSR, and somebody recommended the AS10. Are there other options?






 

A good option. 

At roughly $17+/- on AliExpress (search through multiple sellers) do yourself a favor and pick up two sets. Very entertaining once I swapped eartips.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/memt-x5-in-ear-earphone.22272/


----------



## ThanosD

DocHoliday said:


> A good option.
> 
> At roughly $17+/- on AliExpress (search through multiple sellers) do yourself a favor and pick up two sets. Very entertaining once I swapped eartips.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/memt-x5-in-ear-earphone.22272/



Those have been brought up before, and although I have read many good comments about the bass on these, I mostly want a pair for intense activities, like running, or working out at the gym. And almost anything non over the ear style iem will inevitably fall off. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 17, 2018)

ThanosD said:


> Those have been brought up before, and although I have read many good comments about the bass on these, I mostly want a pair for intense activities, like running, or working out at the gym. And almost anything non over the ear style iem will inevitably fall off. Thanks for the suggestion though.




Glad to help.




 



 

*** EDIT ***

Be aware that not all silicone earhooks are the same. These hold the cables in place better than most.


https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Remov...e+Earhooks&dpPl=1&dpID=418Ntw5XMcL&ref=plSrch

Beefy bass
Non-fatiguing treble
Small and lightweight 

.......just be sure to swap to a wide-bore eartip to clean up the overall signature. 


Problem solved.


----------



## ThanosD

DocHoliday said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even know these things where sold seperately. I thought they can only be added during the assembly of the cable. Thanks a lot, I will probably give these a try


----------



## SuperLuigi

Slater said:


> I have to agree with this. The KZ one is terrible. The TRN one is better, but is noisy.
> 
> There are other mmcx ones on Aliexpress, but I don’t k ow anything about them.
> 
> ...



I just recieved the xiaomi bluetooth adapter and it works really well.  It's definitely feels a bit under powered but it seems to work well for me so far.  

I'd also look into the meizu bluetooth adapter.  It looks like the xiaomi one but with better specs for a similiar price.  It just got released.


----------



## tolis626

I received my T2 today, after a long long (LONG) wait. And they are exactly what I expected. They do something right with their tonal balance. It didn't change my world, but it sure is gonna make my portable listening a hell of a lot better!

One thing I noticed is that they are the first IEM I've tried that REALLY improves with amplification. I hooked it up to my phone on my way home after receiving them and they sounded a bit thin and dry. Then I got home and plugged them into the Q1. Boom, completely different thing. Most other IEMs I've tried don't improve at all with external DACs/amps and those that do just sound a bit cleaner. The T2 goes from bass shy and thin to just right, while soundstage expands a bit and the details come forward nicer. Overall, I'm happy, but I'd prefer if I could utilize them fully off of my phone. Oh well.


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2018)

SuperLuigi said:


> I just recieved the xiaomi bluetooth adapter and it works really well.  It's definitely feels a bit under powered but it seems to work well for me so far.
> 
> I'd also look into the meizu bluetooth adapter.  It looks like the xiaomi one but with better specs for a similiar price.  It just got released.



The cable-based Bluetooth adapters have even less power. That’s one reason why more power-hungry IEMs like ZS5 v1 and ZS3 sounds so poor when used with the Bluetooth cable.

So the external adapters are better in that regard. But obviously not all adapters are equal.

And then you have to balance output power with battery life.

It’s all about trade offs. There is no free lunch.


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> The cable-based Bluetooth adapters have even less power. That’s one reason why more power-hungry IEMs like ZS5 v1 and ZS3 sounds so poor when used with the Bluetooth cable.
> 
> So the external adapters are better in that regard. But obviously not all adapters are equal.
> 
> ...



The seller-that-should-not-be-named offers a very powerful Bluetooth cable in the $30-40 range. Drives my P1 with headroom to spare. You do end up with some hiss on lower impedance IEMs though.


----------



## Bartig

Hmm...


----------



## tolis626

Update on the T2. Seems even the slightest burn in improved them. Some very harsh sibilance I heard at first is gone already. I mean, I played some Amon Amarth at first and everything was like "SSSSSS". But that's gone. Phew.

Also, it seems that they do like power, but at first I might have had a bad seal with the foam tips. These things are firm! I may have not pressed them hard enough or I may have not held them in my ear long enough for them to expand properly at first, which may have caused them to sound thin and dry at first, so I retract that statement. But as soon as I got a proper seal, it made me wonder... Who decided that these would become known as bass shy out there? I mean, they aren't bassy like some others (The Senfers I have come to mind, my crappy MEE Audio - both of those are heavily V shaped - and my old and sadly broken Beyerdynamic Byrons), but they are balanced as hell. Bass is just right. Could they use more? Sure. It'd make them more fun. But do they NEED it? No, absolutely not.

Gonna try the vent mod later today or tomorrow out of curiosity and see how that goes.

Having said all that, I remember when I used to like a lot of bass. Like, a metric crapton. The more the merrier. And I remember because it wasn't long ago. Now I'm starting to prefer balance. I do appreciate a good thump around my ears every now and then, but that's it. I'm afraid I might be turning into an audiophile. My god... What is happening to me?!?


----------



## SiggyFraud

SuperLuigi said:


> I just recieved the xiaomi bluetooth adapter and it works really well.  It's definitely feels a bit under powered but it seems to work well for me so far.
> 
> I'd also look into the meizu bluetooth adapter.  It looks like the xiaomi one but with better specs for a similiar price.  It just got released.


What's the difference between the Xiaomi and Meizu receivers?


----------



## silverfishla

tolis626 said:


> Update on the T2. Seems even the slightest burn in improved them. Some very harsh sibilance I heard at first is gone already. I mean, I played some Amon Amarth at first and everything was like "SSSSSS". But that's gone. Phew.
> 
> Also, it seems that they do like power, but at first I might have had a bad seal with the foam tips. These things are firm! I may have not pressed them hard enough or I may have not held them in my ear long enough for them to expand properly at first, which may have caused them to sound thin and dry at first, so I retract that statement. But as soon as I got a proper seal, it made me wonder... Who decided that these would become known as bass shy out there? I mean, they aren't bassy like some others (The Senfers I have come to mind, my crappy MEE Audio - both of those are heavily V shaped - and my old and sadly broken Beyerdynamic Byrons), but they are balanced as hell. Bass is just right. Could they use more? Sure. It'd make them more fun. But do they NEED it? No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...


Pretty soon, you'll be judging everything by their FR graphs and perceived microdetails.  GET OUT NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Slater

tolis626 said:


> Update on the T2. Seems even the slightest burn in improved them. Some very harsh sibilance I heard at first is gone already. I mean, I played some Amon Amarth at first and everything was like "SSSSSS". But that's gone. Phew.
> 
> Also, it seems that they do like power, but at first I might have had a bad seal with the foam tips. These things are firm! I may have not pressed them hard enough or I may have not held them in my ear long enough for them to expand properly at first, which may have caused them to sound thin and dry at first, so I retract that statement. But as soon as I got a proper seal, it made me wonder... Who decided that these would become known as bass shy out there? I mean, they aren't bassy like some others (The Senfers I have come to mind, my crappy MEE Audio - both of those are heavily V shaped - and my old and sadly broken Beyerdynamic Byrons), but they are balanced as hell. Bass is just right. Could they use more? Sure. It'd make them more fun. But do they NEED it? No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...



I’ve tinkered with the T2 in numerous different ways. And other than burn-in, tip rolling, a cable upgrade, and good amp I cannot get any better gains out of it than how it comes stock. Everything I tried made it sound worse in some way.

Mind you I’m talking about the revised version (v2), not the original version with the blue gunk in the nozzle.

And like you said, with the right tips and a proper/deep seal, they have loads of bass. I think most of the comments about the lack of bass were the original version (with blue gunk) or not a deep enough seal.

I know the T2 Pro are supposed to be improved, but honestly I don’t see how TinAudio could have really improved them.


----------



## chinmie

tolis626 said:


> Having said all that, I remember when I used to like a lot of bass. Like, a metric crapton. The more the merrier. And I remember because it wasn't long ago. Now I'm starting to prefer balance. I do appreciate a good thump around my ears every now and then, but that's it. I'm afraid I might be turning into an audiophile. My god... What is happening to me?!?



your ears are just getting older . i have the same problem, and as far as my observation goes, some of my older music loving friends and relatives (50 years old and up) , they prefer a lighter bass sound, also they focus on mids and treble details more.


----------



## HAMS

tolis626 said:


> Update on the T2. Seems even the slightest burn in improved them. Some very harsh sibilance I heard at first is gone already. I mean, I played some Amon Amarth at first and everything was like "SSSSSS". But that's gone. Phew.
> 
> Also, it seems that they do like power, but at first I might have had a bad seal with the foam tips. These things are firm! I may have not pressed them hard enough or I may have not held them in my ear long enough for them to expand properly at first, which may have caused them to sound thin and dry at first, so I retract that statement. But as soon as I got a proper seal, it made me wonder... Who decided that these would become known as bass shy out there? I mean, they aren't bassy like some others (The Senfers I have come to mind, my crappy MEE Audio - both of those are heavily V shaped - and my old and sadly broken Beyerdynamic Byrons), but they are balanced as hell. Bass is just right. Could they use more? Sure. It'd make them more fun. But do they NEED it? No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...



How do you wear it? To get good seal I wear them over the ear but without swiping left with right. Once I get good seal bass get a bit more than my etymotic.


----------



## Slater

HAMS said:


> How do you wear it? To get good seal I wear them over the ear but without swiping left with right. Once I get good seal bass get a bit more than my etymotic.



Like you, this is the only way I can get a proper seal with awesome bass as well. It’s both more secure and more comfortable to wear them ‘swapped and up’.

Even though you can do it, the shape of the T2 is just terrible for wearing down. At least in my ears.


----------



## tolis626

silverfishla said:


> Pretty soon, you'll be judging everything by their FR graphs and perceived microdetails.  GET OUT NOW!!!!!!!


But, but... The texture! And the microdynamics! They're talking to me silverfishla! They're calling me!


Slater said:


> I’ve tinkered with the T2 in numerous different ways. And other than burn-in, tip rolling, a cable upgrade, and good amp I cannot get any better gains out of it than how it comes stock. Everything I tried made it sound worse in some way.
> 
> Mind you I’m talking about the revised version (v2), not the original version with the blue gunk in the nozzle.
> 
> ...


I guess I have the v2. There is no blue gunk to be seen, just the IEM itself and the foam tip. 

Yes, a good seal is of paramount importance with these. From my limited experience, many people don't actually know how to use foam tips. They try to use them like normal silicone tips and just insert them in their ears. And many of those who do crush them before inserting them don't hold them there until they expand.

In the foreseeable future, I'm going to get a pack of InAirs and a nice copper braided cable from NiceHCK, see what these do. Thanks for the input!


chinmie said:


> your ears are just getting older . i have the same problem, and as far as my observation goes, some of my older music loving friends and relatives (50 years old and up) , they prefer a lighter bass sound, also they focus on mids and treble details more.


That's depressing. I'm 24. With that logic, by the time I'm 50 I'm only gonna be listening to flutes and violins. 

(Just kidding, of course)


HAMS said:


> How do you wear it? To get good seal I wear them over the ear but without swiping left with right. Once I get good seal bass get a bit more than my etymotic.


I wear them like you. I was ready to plug them in inverted, but decided to try them stock. If I were them hanging down, they aren't comfortable at all, the MMCX plug housing pushes against my earlobe and doesn't let the IEM go in fully. Put them over the ear and they are perfectly fine. The cable doesn't irritate my ear when moving, the fit and seal are good and I'm happy. If anything, I would switch them around if I wanted to wear them hanging down.


----------



## BrunoC

Slater said:


> Like you, this is the only way I can get a proper seal with awesome bass as well. It’s both more secure and more comfortable to wear them ‘swapped and up’.
> 
> Even though you can do it, the shape of the T2 is just terrible for wearing down. At least in my ears.



Actually I wear the T2 down with L/R swapped. The secret for me is using Medium Starlines tips. Great confort!
Good bass. I feel nothing is missing, really.


----------



## Slater

tolis626 said:


> I guess I have the v2. There is no blue gunk to be seen, just the IEM itself and the foam tip.



Yes, if you can see the driver down in the nozzle by holding it under a light, that means you have the v2 (and no blue gunk).


----------



## monitoringsound70 (Oct 18, 2018)

Got a pair of these Timkoo coming in to land later. Lightning deal at just over 6 pounds.
Will share some thoughts then when i collect them later.

Earphone with Microphone and Volume Control Deep Bass Earbud Noise Isolating Headphone Remote Headset for iPhone, Samsung Galaxy, iPad, iPod, Android Phones Tablets (silver) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y52D5WM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_mSiYBbV1VX98P


----------



## tolis626

Slater said:


> Yes, if you can see the driver down in the nozzle by holding it under a light, that means you have the v2 (and no blue gunk).


Yup, that's the case. I can see it. Dunno how, but I can. 

I'm really happy with these. First IEMs that I feel compeled to compare against headphones. They sound big. I mean, the Senfers are nice, but they are very distinctly IEMs. There's a point source. It sounds small. These, not so much. If I don't pay attention, it sounds more like an on-ear headphone than an IEM. Really love that.

Only thing that bums me (not very much, but it does) is that they don't have an inline mic. I'm so used to having a mic with my IEMs that it's strange now that I don't. I could always get a cable with one, but all the nice cables I think about buying are without a mic, so bummer.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ThanosD said:


> Yeah, that was my thought too, I just wanted some other opinions too. Between the ZS4, ZSR and the V80, which one you think has the beefier and deeper bass? I have read that V80 is relatively balanced sounding, and ZS4 is basically a better ZS3, with more detail amd more controlled bass ( but not better). My problem is that I don't neccecarilly want more detail. I mostly want beefier bass. I want a pair for when I am going to gym, or just want to hear Bass heavy music. Now, if a pair with better bass introduce more clarity and detail, that's welcomed too.



Only used the ZS4 for a moment but it was immediately apparent that it was a quality earphone with massive bass, enough for me to go and order one the same night (long wait for it to ship to Canada ensues...). Can't directly compare it to the ZSR and V80 yet as such.

ZSR vs. V80? I like the ZSR more. Sub-bass is more powerful, mid-range is thicker, and treble isn't quite as hot. Both have a v-shaped sig, though the V80 does balance out a bit at higher volumes. ZSR should be more stable than the V80 for gym use given the shape and light weight, though the V80 would be fine too.

On another note, if you're mainly buying for gym use, save yourself some bucks and get these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...43.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.SvX0G3

I reviewed them ages ago when they were under the brand YHC. The bass is ridiculous, really comfortable, and cheap as chips.


----------



## ThanosD

B9Scrambler said:


> Only used the ZS4 for a moment but it was immediately apparent that it was a quality earphone with massive bass, enough for me to go and order one the same night (long wait for it to ship to Canada ensues...). Can't directly compare it to the ZSR and V80 yet as such.
> 
> ZSR vs. V80? I like the ZSR more. Sub-bass is more powerful, mid-range is thicker, and treble isn't quite as hot. Both have a v-shaped sig, though the V80 does balance out a bit at higher volumes. ZSR should be more stable than the V80 for gym use given the shape and light weight, though the V80 would be fine too.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the comparisson between the ZSR and the V80. Another sign that points towards ZSR. My dilemma now is Memt X5 with the earhooks that another memeber suggested, or the ZSR. I am leaning more to the ZSR, because of the removable cable, and the fact that my experience with KZ is very good so far (ATE, ZS3), also, if I don't like (or get bored of) the shape, I can always take the 3 drivers and put them in a custom shell. As far as your recommendation goes, I am not really looking for a "scrap" (I already have my ATEs) but just something that can be  used without problems in a situation like this. It will go to the wishlist though, as a pair to consider in the future, along with the Plextone X41M. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> On another note, if you're mainly buying for gym use, save yourself some bucks and get these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...43.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.SvX0G3
> 
> I reviewed them ages ago when they were under the brand YHC. The bass is ridiculous, really comfortable, and cheap as chips.



Ah yes, also sold as the MoreBlue DM8. It is cheap as chips, that’s for sure.

For the same price (or less), the KZ EDR1 is also a great option for the gym. It’s built tougher and sounds better. It is a piston style IEM, so it is meant to be worn down. But it can also be worn up behind the ear just as easily.


----------



## ThanosD

B9Scrambler said:


> Only used the ZS4 for a moment but it was immediately apparent that it was a quality earphone with massive bass, enough for me to go and order one the same night (long wait for it to ship to Canada ensues...). Can't directly compare it to the ZSR and V80 yet as such.
> 
> ZSR vs. V80? I like the ZSR more. Sub-bass is more powerful, mid-range is thicker, and treble isn't quite as hot. Both have a v-shaped sig, though the V80 does balance out a bit at higher volumes. ZSR should be more stable than the V80 for gym use given the shape and light weight, though the V80 would be fine too.
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot to ask. If you still have them, or remember how they sounded (the fg002), how does the bass on the ZSR compare to this dirty cheap pair? In your review you mentioned that these even surpassed the XB50, which are considered to be very good.


----------



## pashhtk27

I also enjoy my T2 a lot. Looking at how they are slightly old now (by Chinese market standard), is there any new model that offers similar neutral tuning in the under $50 range? Maybe something slightly warmer.


----------



## perfecious

Hey. Um... I'm trying to decide which IEM to upgrade to from the TinAudio T2's (looking the DMGs. Tenhz p4 pro, DM6), and I would really like to know how they compare to the T2s? The T2s are really my favorite IEM I've tried so far. To me it's Mids and Treble are simply perfect, but I would like (slightly) more "body/low-end" (and potentially better overall detail/layering/separation/less-over-saturation, although I have hard time imagining what could really beat the T2s in some of these regards). Many people claim, that the BGVP DMGs are a "step-up" from the T2s/ TRN V80. I agree about the TRN, because to me they sound really out of line with their treble (basically, larry piencenaves's review describes EXACTLY what my problems with the V80s are). But the T2s? Yeah.... I wanna know where exactly do they fall behind next to the DMGs, and if the DMGs would be something that I would like (every review I've seen has people completely contradicting/differing experiences). And if you guys have other IEM recommendations based on what I like (the T2s, neutral/reference signature), they are welcome. Or I should just get the T2 Pro... My budged is $150 max (and I'm waiting for the 11.11 ali sales) Thanks.


----------



## SSakul

If u have good dap ( preferably with balanced 2.5mm output ) Check out Whizzer A15 Pro .  They have insane performance on acoustics / classics etc  . They are bit dry for Rock / metal . But u will be shocked how clean and detailed can DD sound . They sux from phone though , despite 16 ohm .. aparently berillium need quite a lot of juice and balanced give them extra body . 

But when they get good pairing , they are insanely good , kinda budget Prophile 8 .


----------



## monitoringsound70

Been with the C630 for a couple of hours now, and considering the price they're pretty fine so far...... If a tad bass shy 

I ditched the inclded tips and settled on a Sony hybrid, (Great for wide bores)  much better isolation and more comfortable.

These to me are almost a carbon copy in sound to the RE0, albeit much better fitting with a nice clean audio especially in the mids and a very respectable treble.
 I think the mids are definitely the high point with these, really nice and up front and almost liquid.
The treble can so far on occasion sound a bit.... Well metallic, kind of too mechanical at times but even so still great.  

The only part of the spectrum where these fall down at the moment is the bass, it's there but not quite where it should be, rather like the aforementioned RE0, it's just not enough and yes I have a great seal.

However for the price I got them in the lightning deal I'm certainly not complaining really, I mean what can you expect for just over £6!
Well actually scrub that as my QKZ QK2 were under £2.57 and are incredible lol. 

So at the moment I'm definitely pleased with the deal, just wish that bass had a bit more punch.


----------



## Bartig

ThanosD said:


> Thanks a lot for the comparisson between the ZSR and the V80. Another sign that points towards ZSR. My dilemma now is Memt X5 with the earhooks that another memeber suggested, or the ZSR. I am leaning more to the ZSR, because of the removable cable, and the fact that my experience with KZ is very good so far (ATE, ZS3), also, if I don't like (or get bored of) the shape, I can always take the 3 drivers and put them in a custom shell. As far as your recommendation goes, I am not really looking for a "scrap" (I already have my ATEs) but just something that can be  used without problems in a situation like this. It will go to the wishlist though, as a pair to consider in the future, along with the Plextone X41M. Thanks a lot for the help


You love the ATE and ZS3? Get the ZSR already - I loved those two too and thought the ZSR were a huge improvement. A way bigger soundstage, fatter bass and more details in the highs. Still a lovely IEM, maybe even my favorite KZ.


----------



## Slater

monitoringsound70 said:


> Been with the C630 for a couple of hours now, and considering the price they're pretty fine so far...... If a tad bass shy
> 
> I ditched the inclded tips and settled on a Sony hybrid, (Great for wide bores)  much better isolation and more comfortable.
> 
> ...



Did you peel off the black fabric filters?


----------



## ThanosD (Oct 18, 2018)

Bartig said:


> You love the ATE and ZS3? Get the ZSR already - I loved those two too and thought the ZSR were a huge improvement. A way bigger soundstage, fatter bass and more details in the highs. Still a lovely IEM, maybe even my favorite KZ.


I definitely like them a lot, especially the ZS3. Good to hear another opinion, especially from someone that even has the ATEs to compare them to the others. Another sign pointing the ZSR. I think I made up my mind. Thanks a lot


----------



## monitoringsound70

Slater said:


> Did you peel off the black fabric filters?


No. What does that do to the sound


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 18, 2018)

ThanosD said:


> I definitely like them a lot, especially the ZS3. Good to hear another opinion, especially from someone that even has the ATEs to compare them to the others. Another sign pointing the ZSR. I think I made up my mind. Thanks a lot



If the choice is between the MEMT X5 and the ZSR the ZSR wins, hands down. There really is no contest between the two.

The ZSR has much more definition from top to bottom, the midrange is more natural and has better presence but more importantly the ZSR's detachable cables make them the long term champions.  The MEMT X5 comes with a mic that "will" fail at some point and when they do you will be out of luck.

Get the ZSR!


I posted this about a week ago regarding the ZSR:




DocHoliday said:


> So, good news and great news.
> 
> Good news:
> 
> ...





Just an FYI, I still use the silicone ear hooks with my ZSR.


https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Remov...e+Earhooks&dpPl=1&dpID=418Ntw5XMcL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> If the choice is between the MEMT X5 and the ZSR the ZSR wins, hands down. There really is no contest between the two.
> 
> The ZSR has much more definition from top to bottom, the midrange is more natural and has better presence but more importantly the ZSR's detachable cables make them the long term champions.  The MEMT X5 comes with a mic that "will" fail at some point and when they do you will be out of luck.
> 
> ...



+1

No contest.


----------



## ThanosD

DocHoliday said:


> If the choice is between the MEMT X5 and the ZSR the ZSR wins, hands down. There really is no contest between the two.
> 
> The ZSR has much more definition from top to bottom, the midrange is more natural and has better presence but more importantly the ZSR's detachable cables make them the long term champions.  The MEMT X5 comes with a mic that "will" fail at some point and when they do you will be out of luck.
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> +1
> 
> No contest.


Ok ok I am convinced, I will go with the ZSR . Great comparison btw. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## loomisjohnson

DocHoliday said:


> If the choice is between the MEMT X5 and the ZSR the ZSR wins, hands down. There really is no contest between the two.
> 
> The ZSR has much more definition from top to bottom, the midrange is more natural and has better presence but more importantly the ZSR's detachable cables make them the long term champions.  The MEMT X5 comes with a mic that "will" fail at some point and when they do you will be out of luck.
> 
> ...


the zsr is the better sounding phone, but i still think the memt is an optimal "gym phone"--bassy, good isolating and very comfortable--the zsr is bulkier and i find it needs to be re-fitted often, a problem i don't have with the trn v80.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> the zsr is the better sounding phone, but i still think the memt is an optimal "gym phone"--bassy, good isolating and very comfortable--the zsr is bulkier and i find it needs to be re-fitted often, a problem i don't have with the trn v80.



I have to agree with this. The ZSRs bulk can be cumbersome at the gym. That’s why I like the EDR1 at the gym.


----------



## audio123

BQEYZ KB100 review on my site & Head-Fi.
I feel this is the best under 50 USD IEM I have tried so far. YMMV. Enjoy reading!


----------



## aspire5550

Just talked to a seller in aliexpress and he said the bgvp should have 15% discount during 11.11.

Any new chifi iem which is pretty good around the 80-130 price range?

Was going to get the it01 but that was almost a year old and just sightly curious are there any worth considering? 

"Bad guy good audio reviews"  from youtube says DM6 are the best offering from china up to 400-500 price range. it is better than the DMG and TenHZ p4 pro.


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 19, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> the zsr is the better sounding phone, but i still think the memt is an optimal "gym phone"--bassy, good isolating and very comfortable--the zsr is bulkier and i find it needs to be re-fitted often, a problem i don't have with the trn v80.





Slater said:


> I have to agree with this. The ZSRs bulk can be cumbersome at the gym. That’s why I like the EDR1 at the gym.



For me, silicone earhooks go on almost every IEM.

 

 

Whether it is KZ's heavy IEMs (ED8, ED9, ED3 "Perfection"), the BossHiFi B3, MEMT X5 or even KZ's lighter ATR or ZST, Ron Popeil's (RonCo) cheesy mantra of "set it and forget it" comes into play. Once I install the earhooks and pop the IEMs in my ears all annoyances disappear. To me silicone earhooks are the best kept secret when it comes to comfort and stability of wearing IEMs. 



Spoiler






 



 







** EDIT ***
For me the ZSR is only bulky due to the bulbous faceplate. The 6mm telephone pole of a nozzle fits snuggly in my large ear canals but I know this is an issue for those with smaller ear canals.

*** END EDIT ***


Once again, not all silicone earhooks are equal. Many of them are worthless because they fail to keep the cable in the channel. The only brand that works for me are the Cosmos available on Amazon. 
I started using them with my ATR and now they go on every set of IEMs I own. 

The only exception is when I use TRN's original "preformed" cables.

 

 

For me, once comfort and stability is resolved then choice of sound signature is my only dilemma. 

For me it makes choosing one IEM from literally dozens so much simpler. 


https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Remov...=418Ntw5XMcL&ref=plSrch&tag=3340693-headfi-20


----------



## mbwilson111

DocHoliday said:


> For me, silicone earhooks go on almost every IEM.



I  have tried the silicone earhooks but it is just too annoying with glasses.  Also with over ear iems I prefer the cable that goes around the ear to not be too thick.  There are some very nice cables that I have had to reject because of the thickness.


----------



## DocHoliday (Oct 19, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> I  have tried the silicone earhooks but it is just too annoying with glasses.  Also with over ear iems I prefer the cable that goes around the ear to not be too thick.  There are some very nice cables that I have had to reject because of the thickness.



Yeah, silicone earhooks with glasses and/or long hair can be a tangled nightmare....






....but I've had no problems when wearing glasses with my earhooks yet.

Also, I tend to keep things at 6-Core or less so the cable fits snuggly into the channel.


----------



## tolis626

Quick question guys. A friend of mine asked me to recommend a cheap but nice pair of bluetooth IEMs. I told him that for the (up to) 50$ he's willing to spend, his best bet would be a chi-fi IEM with a bluetooth cable. I told him his best option would probably be the T2 with this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MMC...lgo_pvid=c032034d-d4dd-4d6e-b5f0-faa682c38c70 that I've read good thing about on Reddit, but it's pushing his budget a bit. Then I recommended the ZSR but he says he doesn't like the way they look with the big left and right indicators. I exhaled angrily because I hate stupid conversations and showed him the V80 and he liked those. So, my questions are these :

1) What combo of IEM + bluetooth cable would you suggest (with a priority on making calls over absolute SQ, so the mic etc matter quite a bit for him)?
2) What kind of cable is compatible with TRNs? KZ style 2-pin ones? Is there an option for the aforementioned cable I'd get with the T2 that fits the V80? I'm asking because one says 0.75mm and TRN says 0.78mm or something. Would be annoying if he had to go through waiting for AliExpress shipping only to find out that he got incompatible things.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheWongWrong (Oct 20, 2018)

Well, I've been using my TRN V80 for a month now, and I've been getting shocks whenever i plug it into anything with a wall socket. Am pretty sure it's not static as it stops shocking me whenever I lift my legs off other floor, or touch a piece of metal, but resumes when I don't. I've also tried a different cable, with the same result. Messaged the seller, I guess I'll have to wait and see what he does.


----------



## caesar13

received the ggmm c800 today, i don't know my unit is faulty or not, but first impression that it is SO BRIGHT and the mids quite muddy.
i have to change the tips to smaller bore ones in package and enabled uhq upscaler and tube amp pro on my s7 to tame the treble and now it sounds better.
the detail is great, bass is okay, but for me it needs some sub-bass (maybe because i've been spoiled with ed16 sub-bass)
build quality is great, but not so sure about the cable, hope it wont peel off like my soundmagic es18.
i am the treble-sensitive guy tho, so for $7 shipped earphone this is a great choice


----------



## Slater

TheWongWrong said:


> Well, I've been using my TRN V80 for a month now, and I've been getting shocks whenever i plug it into anything with a wall socket. Am pretty sure it's not static as it stops shocking me whenever I lift my legs off other floor, or touch a piece of metal, but resumes when I don't. I've also tried a different cable, with the same result. Messaged the seller, I guess I'll have to wait and see what he does.



You are not the 1st person to say that. That is so mind blowing to me. I have just never heard of an IEM that shocked people. Honestly, the v80 is the only one I’ve heard of.

I wonder why? Any EEs in the board that can explain? I guess the negative is grounded to the shell? But how are the shocks making it through the silicone eartip to the skin? Arcing perhaps? I remember one member said it actually shocked his eardrum!


----------



## aspire5550

Slater said:


> You are not the 1st person to say that. That is so mind blowing to me. I have just never heard of an IEM that shocked people. Honestly, the v80 is the only one I’ve heard of.
> 
> I wonder why? Any EEs in the board that can explain? I guess the negative is grounded to the shell? But how are the shocks making it through the silicone eartip to the skin? Arcing perhaps? I remember one member said it actually shocked his eardrum!



My friend who uses 1more triple driver also complains that he gets shocked electrically very very often. That's why right now he only wear 1 side of the earphone. If you search through the reviews of 1more triple driver in amazon, many people do complain about getting shocked.


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> You are not the 1st person to say that. That is so mind blowing to me. I have just never heard of an IEM that shocked people. Honestly, the v80 is the only one I’ve heard of.
> 
> I wonder why? Any EEs in the board that can explain? I guess the negative is grounded to the shell? But how are the shocks making it through the silicone eartip to the skin? Arcing perhaps? I remember one member said it actually shocked his eardrum!



This had happened to me on comets, v80, and even over ears and metal ear buds. It only happened when I plugged into my Dell work laptop to a specific docking station at one of my desk locations. I have not had this issue while using it undocked or on either of my other two work locations or at home docked. So I blame the docking station.


----------



## bizzazz

My pair of GGMM C800 came in earlier this week and I thought they were over hyped.  Don't get me wrong, they're pretty good but given all the other great chi fi sets there have been lately, these are just mediocre.  For me, the c800 has very muddy mid bass and they don't have enough resolution for me in the mids and upper mids. 



caesar13 said:


> received the ggmm c800 today, i don't know my unit is faulty or not, but first impression that it is SO BRIGHT and the mids quite muddy.
> i have to change the tips to smaller bore ones in package and enabled uhq upscaler and tube amp pro on my s7 to tame the treble and now it sounds better.
> the detail is great, bass is okay, but for me it needs some sub-bass (maybe because i've been spoiled with ed16 sub-bass)
> build quality is great, but not so sure about the cable, hope it wont peel off like my soundmagic es18.
> i am the treble-sensitive guy tho, so for $7 shipped earphone this is a great choice


----------



## TheWongWrong (Oct 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> You are not the 1st person to say that. That is so mind blowing to me. I have just never heard of an IEM that shocked people. Honestly, the v80 is the only one I’ve heard of.
> 
> I wonder why? Any EEs in the board that can explain? I guess the negative is grounded to the shell? But how are the shocks making it through the silicone eartip to the skin? Arcing perhaps? I remember one member said it actually shocked his eardrum!


It even happens with my phone if it is charging. If I put my finger on the fingerprint scanner it stops, which I assume is grounding me to something else, the battery perhaps. I'm being used as a circuit *** lol. Too bad cuz I like the way they sound for the price

Also, side note: I'm not active here but I do like your reviews. Keep them coming!


----------



## Buzzrat

The Tin Audio T2 is suitable for what kinds of genres? Does the bass vent mod have any significant impact?

For context, I listen to electronic music(ambient, chillout, techno etc) and I liked the warm signature of Tennmak Pros and KZ ATE.


----------



## abhijollyguy

Buzzrat said:


> The Tin Audio T2 is suitable for what kinds of genres? Does the bass vent mod have any significant impact?
> 
> For context, I listen to electronic music(ambient, chillout, techno etc) and I liked the warm signature of Tennmak Pros and KZ ATE.



You should buy either the BQEYZ K2 or KC2. For your genres, you should try K2.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2018)

Buzzrat said:


> The Tin Audio T2 is suitable for what kinds of genres? Does the bass vent mod have any significant impact?
> 
> For context, I listen to electronic music(ambient, chillout, techno etc) and I liked the warm signature of Tennmak Pros and KZ ATE.



Please don’t do the bass vent mod. It totally ruins the sound of the T2. Sure, it gives more bass quantity, but the quality is ruined - it becomes a bloated, bleedy mess. It also cause driver flex.

I listen to many of the same genres. There are better choices for those genres than the T2 (if you are going to do the bass vent mod).


----------



## Buzzrat (Oct 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> Please don’t do the bass vent mod. It totally ruins the sound of the T2. Sure, it gives more bass quantity, but the quality is ruined - it becomes a bloated, bleedy mess. It also cause driver flex.
> 
> I listen to many of the same genres. There are better choices for those genres than the T2 (if you are going to do the bass vent mod).


Thanks I'll keep that in mind. I haven't actually bought them yet but was considering it because they are cheaper right now.

Anyways, do you have any suggestions? I recently received the KZ ZS3 and Tennmak Pros. I remember talking about them with you, a few weeks ago. ZS3 is muddy but I really like the Pros.


----------



## Buzzrat

abhijollyguy said:


> You should buy either the BQEYZ K2 or KC2. For your genres, you should try K2.


Cool, I'll look into those.


----------



## Slater (Oct 20, 2018)

Buzzrat said:


> Thanks I'll keep that in mind. I haven't actually bought them yet but was considering it because they are cheaper right now.
> 
> Anyways, do you have any suggestions? I recently received the KZ ZS3 and Tennmak Pros. I remember talking about them with you, a few weeks ago. ZS3 is muddy but I really like the Pros.



Lots of choices, with pros and cons.

Keep in mind that I don’t have any new KZ like the BA10, AS10, ED16, ZS10, etc.

Of the <$50 IEMs I own, these are all my favorites for techno/chill out (in no particular order):

HiFi Walker A7
KZ ZSR
BQEYZ K2
BQEYZ KB1
Timmkoo C631
KZ ED9
Magaosi BK50
UiiSii CM5

There’s another I like, but I can’t mention it.


----------



## HungryPanda

All I know is I love the BQYEZ BQ3, only topped by the Oriolus Finschi at this moment in time


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> All I know is I love the BQYEZ BQ3, only topped by the Oriolus Finschi at this moment in time



but that Finschi is extremely expensive!

I think I am the only one without a BQYEZ... might have to read more about that KB100


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> but that Finschi is extremely expensive!
> 
> I think I am the only one without a BQYEZ... might have to read more about that KB100



I thought "what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine" rule applied in your household


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 20, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> I thought "what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine" rule applied in your household



No not at all.. we have separate lists  Sometimes we make trades.  We actually rarely listen to each others IEMs because that means having to find the right tips... we don't use the same size and often not the same type.  He like double flange on some.. I can't use those at all.  So it really is too much trouble to listen to each others iems.  We do each have a few that are the same... like we both  have an Artiste DC1,  a KZ ZS6 and a couple of others... ones that are so good that we each wanted our own...and were cheap enough to do it.

I have not even heard all of his full sized headphones nor he mine.  I did listen to his Audeze LCD-X once for a couple of albums.  The next day I could hardly move my neck so as great as they sounded... never again for me.  I have never heard the Sennheiser HD650 because when I tried the clamp was so extreme that I could not even put it on.

We each have our own PCs and desktop setups for music.  Plus our own daps etc.  He has a smartphone, I do not!  I am weird.  I do not want one.  If I want to use apps I have tablets.... bigger screen.


----------



## phrancini

I don't know if it has already been said, but the t2 is on presale for 24 eur on AE


----------



## groucho69

mbwilson111 said:


> but that Finschi is extremely expensive!
> 
> I think I am the only one without a BQYEZ... might have to read more about that KB100



I have none of the above.


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> No not at all.. we have separate lists  Sometimes we make trades.  We actually rarely listen to each others IEMs because that means having to find the right tips... we don't use the same size and often not the same type.  He like double flange on some.. I can't use those at all.  Too much of a struggle.  We do have a few of the same... like we each have an Artiste DC1,  a KZ ZS6 and a couple of others... ones that are so good and cheap enough that we can each have our own.
> 
> I have not even heard all of his full sized headphones nor he mine.  I did listen to his Audeze LCD-X once for a couple of albums.  The next day I could hardly move my neck so as great as they sounded... never again for me.  I have never heard the Sennheiser HD650 because when I tried the clamp was so extreme that I could not even put it on.
> 
> We each have our own PCs and desktop setups for music.  Plus our own daps etc.  He has a smartphone, I do not!  I am weird.  I do not want one.  If I want to use apps I have tablets.... bigger screen.



I'd be hard-pressed to not test any new toys coming in even for a few minutes, knowing they're easily reachable, lol.


----------



## drawun

mbwilson111 said:


> No not at all.. we have separate lists  Sometimes we make trades.  We actually rarely listen to each others IEMs because that means having to find the right tips... we don't use the same size and often not the same type.  He like double flange on some.. I can't use those at all.  So it really is too much trouble to listen to each others iems.  We do each have a few that are the same... like we both  have an Artiste DC1,  a KZ ZS6 and a couple of others... ones that are so good that we each wanted our own...and were cheap enough to do it.
> 
> I have not even heard all of his full sized headphones nor he mine.  I did listen to his Audeze LCD-X once for a couple of albums.  The next day I could hardly move my neck so as great as they sounded... never again for me.  I have never heard the Sennheiser HD650 because when I tried the clamp was so extreme that I could not even put it on.
> 
> We each have our own PCs and desktop setups for music.  Plus our own daps etc.  He has a smartphone, I do not!  I am weird.  I do not want one.  If I want to use apps I have tablets.... bigger screen.


I'm new and more often than not only read rather than reply in here but the fact that you do not have a smartphone is intriguing .


----------



## Earphone KIng

Not sure if my review also belongs to this chinese section. But I wrote a review about my 1More Triple Driver LTNG (manufacturer of the Xiaomi earphones). Absolutely outstanding earphones. A combination of high quality audio, comfort and design. Check it out: https://www.earphoneking.com/1more-triple-driver-ltng-playing-on-another-level/


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 21, 2018)

drawun said:


> I'm new and more often than not only read rather than reply in here but the fact that you do not have a smartphone is intriguing .



Maybe I am the only one on headfi... or in the world?  LOL   Maybe I am just antisocial?

I have my music on daps or on my computer.  I listen to full albums.  I do not stream. If I  had a cell phone then someone might call and interrupt the music so I would set it to not receive calls...which would negate its main purpose.

..and then there is this... which I see when I look out my front window sometimes...


----------



## Audiostart

Need some help choosing, ladies/ gentlemen! I use IEM for indoors (KZ ED16) and earbuds (Vido and sometimes Sony HPM 64 (got those years ago with a Sony-Ericsson) for open world adventures, mostly boring stuff needed to survive, hence earbuds  I would like to step a little up sound wise while still on the budget. 

Was looking at Qian 39, RY4S, VE Monk (plus or lite) Faaeal Datura X, HE150 PRO (up to 30$). Listen mostly on Spotify (pop/rock) on Xiaomi MI A1 - phone amp has a problem with low impedance earphones, i get a hiss sound (common to this model, is not only my phone), so need it to be minimum 32 Ohm. I want to buy only one and live happily ever after, but i better have an explanation for Vido !

As for IEM's, i can't stand sibilant. It is present in ED16, but manageable (little EQ and foam tips or those from Rock Zircon). Tempted to buy one of these if better: TRN V80, BQEYZ KC2 or TIN Audio T2 (again max 30$, prices on 11.11). 

The last choice would be, if there's not much of an upgrade sound wise, to stay with what i have or buy Superlux HD681 evo  (BTW it is 11$ cheaper here than on Aliexpress)
Thank you for any input, wish you great discounts, storage space and a family that can't wait for your next purchase!


----------



## drawun (Oct 21, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe I am the only one on headfi... or in the world?  LOL   Maybe I am just antisocial?
> 
> I have my music on daps or on my computer.  I listen to full albums.  I do not stream. If I  had a cell phone then someone might call and interrupt the music so I would set it to not receive calls...which would negate its main purpose.
> 
> ..and then there is this... which I see when I look out my front window sometimes...


I take it you're not on social media(Facebook, Instagram, twitter and such) as well? Although that could be done on tablet/computer.

How about WhatsApp/messaging apps? You're not on those too?

What about when taking public transport eg: train, how do you keep yourself occupied? Do you.. actually.. talk to people?(shocked emoji)


----------



## darmanastartes

Pretty sure this is the same Apt-X Bluetooth cable as the one I have with different branding, under $20 for 11/11 preorder on Nicehck. 
Pros:
-Good cable quality
-Memory wire is comfortable
-Apt-X works
-Strong signal even at distance of over 15 ft from phone
-Easy-to-use controls
-Pairing works without issue (read the manual for instructions)
-Powerful amp, easily drives Mee Audio Pinnacle P1 (96±3 dB sensitivity, 50 Ohms impedance)
-Battery life estimate is probably conservative, I got at least 6 hours on a charge
Cons
-Some hiss when using sensitive in-ear monitors
-Magnet could be stronger


----------



## mochifi (Oct 21, 2018)

Audiostart said:


> As for IEM's, i can't stand sibilant. It is present in ED16, but manageable (little EQ and foam tips or those from Rock Zircon). Tempted to buy one of these if better: TRN V80, BQEYZ KC2 or TIN Audio T2 (again max 30$, prices on 11.11).



I'm not a fan of sibilance either, and whilst I can't speak for the KC2 (although I have one on the way) between the V80 and T2 the T2 would be the least sibilant out of the two. I don't know what kind of music you listen to though, but the T2s have a fairly balanced sound if that's what you like.


----------



## mbwilson111

drawun said:


> I take it you're not on social media(Facebook, Instagram, twitter and such) as well? Although that could be done on tablet/computer.
> How about WhatsApp/other messaging app? You're not on those too?
> What about when taking public transport eg: train, how do you keep yourself occupied? Do you.. actually.. talk to people?(shocked emoji)



I have been using the internet for over 20 years.. since back when it did not even include graphics unless you downloaded them  Local BBS dial up stuff before that... surely you remember 300baud modems... lol.

Of course I am on social media...on Facebook since 2009.   How else would I see photos from my friends and family back in the States?   Not crazy about Messenger... prefer Skype chat...been using that since 2005 I think.  ICQ was great back in the day.   Also a number of message boards over the years and various places to hang out.

BTW, Facebook has a couple of earbud groups that I am in.

Talking to people?   My voice still works...   I do have a landline.  I had a Skype phone until Microsoft decided to screw it up with Windows 10  (my beloved Windows 7 machine died several months ago).  Dedicated Skype phones are no longer supported.  I will not be renewing my Skype-In number.

Are you saying you only use a phone for all of that?  No PC, laptop, iPad, Android tablet?  I use all of those... plus my daps and even ebook readers.  So plenty of tech here.  I am not missing anything other than the constant demands of texts and phone calls.  I touch type and prefer to use my PC keyboard to message, answer posts etc.  Email use has dropped a bit...hard to keep ahead of the spam.   To be honest I could never text using a phone keypad.  It is difficult enough on a tablet.  A screen keyboard is not good for a touch typist.  I am not even looking at my keyboard as I type this

Last time I took public transport alone I used a DAP with portable headphones for music.  If I take public transport with my husband we talk.  We don't sit side by side with earphones in 

I fear we are derailing the thread.

This reminds me of years ago when some people thought the only way to get the internet was to use AOL.  Now it seems there may be people that think the only way to do it is via cell phone.

BTW I do have a simple small sturdy cell phone with buttons that I can put minutes on and use for a true emergency.  I have not bothered with it for awhile now.  Back in the States I kept one in the car  but  here we have no car so I do not expect to end up standed alone somewhere.


----------



## drawun

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been using the internet for over 20 years.. since back when it did not even include graphics unless you downloaded them  Local BBS dial up stuff before that... surely you remember 300baud modems... lol.
> 
> Of course I am on social media...on Facebook since 2009.   How else would I see photos from my friends and family back in the States?   Not crazy about Messenger... prefer Skype chat...been using that since 2005 I think.  ICQ was great back in the day.   Also a number of message boards over the years and various places to hang out.
> 
> ...


Typing on physical and on-screen keyboard is a night and day experience.

Derailed indeed. Hope mods don't mind hah!


----------



## sfleming

mochifi said:


> T2 would be the least sibilant out of the two. I don't know what kind of music you listen to though, but the T2s have a fairly balanced sound if that's what you like.



I'll completely agree with that. I can't listen to a song/setup once I'm hearing sibilance and the T2s are IMO not offenders at all.

-Steve


----------



## MAntunes

phrancini said:


> I don't know if it has already been said, but the t2 is on presale for 24 eur on AE


Could you post a link or send through PM?


----------



## Audiostart (Oct 22, 2018)

MAntunes said:


> Could you post a link or send through PM?


2017 TIN Audio T2 In Ear Earphone Double Dynamic Drive HIFI Bass Earphone DJ Metal 3.5mm Earphone Headset With MMCX
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfswkNB2
If the link doesn't work ok look for AK audio store


----------



## phrancini

Audiostart said:


> 2017 TIN Audio T2 In Ear Earphone Double Dynamic Drive HIFI Bass Earphone DJ Metal 3.5mm Earphone Headset With MMCX
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfswkNB2
> If the link doesn't work ok look for AK audio store



This is the right one.


----------



## audionab

been listening to kz zs4 for awhile now there boosted treble disappoint me and bass doesn't have that punch too 
i have been off head-fi for months now are there any new stars under 50$ i will be buying a pair in 11.11 sale probably


----------



## Audiostart

You could try different tips for zs4. For my ED16 I use foam or those from Rock Zircon.


----------



## phrancini

audionab said:


> been listening to kz zs4 for awhile now there boosted treble disappoint me and bass doesn't have that punch too
> i have been off head-fi for months now are there any new stars under 50$ i will be buying a pair in 11.11 sale probably


Currently the T2 is on pre sale @27 Usd on aliexpress


----------



## audionab (Oct 22, 2018)

phrancini said:


> Currently the T2 is on pre sale @27 Usd on aliexpress


ya i saw that today browsing aliexpress
t2 is an excellent iem but it doesn't meet my bass requirements
basically i need an iem with good sub bass with punchy mid bass forward mids with minimal congestion and laid back treble
i was considering to buy rose north forest again but that aggressive high mids hold me back


----------



## audionab

Audiostart said:


> You could try different tips for zs4. For my ED16 I use foam or those from Rock Zircon.


the treble is too boosted to be subdued by tips
i used sony hybrids narrow bore tips they didn't help a bit


----------



## Slater (Oct 22, 2018)

audionab said:


> the treble is too boosted to be subdued by tips
> i used sony hybrids narrow bore tips they didn't help a bit



The ZST foam mod to the BA is a much more effective solution than trying to correct the issue with tips. And it’s free.


----------



## phrancini (Oct 22, 2018)

audionab said:


> ya i saw that today browsing aliexpress
> t2 is an excellent iem but it doesn't meet my bass requirements
> basically i need an iem with good sub bass with punchy mid bass forward mids with minimal congestion and laid back treble
> i was considering to buy rose north forest again but that aggressive high mids hold me back



Another great choice imo would be the zs6 at least for the bass. But the treble is very, very aggressive.


----------



## TLDRonin

audionab said:


> ya i saw that today browsing aliexpress
> t2 is an excellent iem but it doesn't meet my bass requirements
> basically i need an iem with good sub bass with punchy mid bass forward mids with minimal congestion and laid back treble
> i was considering to buy rose north forest again but that aggressive high mids hold me back


Zhiyin Z5000 would fit the bill


----------



## audionab

TLDRonin said:


> Zhiyin Z5000 would fit the bill


are mids forward on zhiyin z5000? and how is the mid bass congestion into low mids?


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> The ZST foam mod to the BA is a much more effective solution than trying to correct the issue with tips. And it’s free.


can you please send link to zst foam mod post i will bookmark this time


----------



## TLDRonin (Oct 22, 2018)

audionab said:


> are mids forward on zhiyin z5000? and how is the mid bass congestion into low mids?


Its been months since I lost my pair, but from my memory they were very warm and lush in the bass and mids. Switching between something that sounds very lean/cold can make the z5000 sound a little thick, but I got used to it after several songs. I EQ'd mine in the 4-5khz and upper treble to have a little more female vocal presence and texture and air


Last I heard they updated the tesla drivers, so results may vary. I feel like I saw a post where someone said they couldn't tell the difference


I never ended up replacing my pair since I got the final e5000s which are honestly similarly tuned, but better in every facet


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> can you please send link to zst foam mod post i will bookmark this time



If you go to the KZ thread, and search for posts by Slater as the member, click the checkbox that says “search this thread only”, and use “ZST foam mod” as the search terms you will find it as one of the top hits.


----------



## theresanarc

Need some advice:

I got the Remax RM-610D's because I was looking for a budget neutral-bright IEM which had good isolation. These are good, better for my purposes than the Einsear T2 or the KZ IEMs I bought BUT they still aren't as bright or clear sounding as I prefer, still too warm imo. The isolation is good but could be better for commuting and annoyingly, the cable transmits the same microphinics with any movement which I've gotten on every Chinese IEM I've bought but never get on store-bought cheap IEMs here (which in fairness sound terrible compared to the ChiFi stuff). 

Any other budget under-$20ish (maybe on the 11.11 sale) IEMs that are even more neutral-bright sounding than the Remax ones I got? And something with the shape like this link below because I think this design will give me better isolation than the more standard Remax or Einsear designs:

https://the-gadgeteer.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Fideu_A83-598x600.jpg


----------



## eggnogg

**** from "certain brand" a hybrid with piezoelectric ceramics DD



Spoiler: []


----------



## audionab

Slater said:


> If you go to the KZ thread, and search for posts by Slater as the member, click the checkbox that says “search this thread only”, and use “ZST foam mod” as the search terms you will find it as one of the top hits.


yes i i und it and did it and now it is much better than before but in the surgery i iost the metal meshes they wont stick back because they lost glue but nevermind i completely filled the ba noozle with foam i got from earbud foam covers
i applied wide bore tips to zs4


----------



## audionab

eggnogg said:


> **** from "certain brand" a hybrid with piezoelectric ceramics DD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: []


like artiste dc1 right?


----------



## eggnogg

audionab said:


> like artiste dc1 right?



seems like that, i'm not sure.


----------



## maxxevv

Someone uploaded this on one of those foreign language web groups and was asking about if there was any news on its launch. Seems to be a wireless bluetooth module for 2-pin IEMS. 
One of the responses mentioned November. 
I'm quite sure a lot of people (including me) would be keen on them if they are at least a decent product. ( BT 5.0 that is with at least 8 hours playback , *IF* that's the specs)


----------



## audionab

eggnogg said:


> seems like that, i'm not sure.


they both have same type of dd the piezoelectric cermaic drivers
it is an relatively old technology tesla drivers are better than these drivers


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> Someone uploaded this on one of those foreign language web groups and was asking about if there was any news on its launch. Seems to be a wireless bluetooth module for 2-pin IEMS.
> One of the responses mentioned November.
> I'm quite sure a lot of people (including me) would be keen on them if they are at least a decent product. ( BT 5.0 that is with at least 8 hours playback , *IF* that's the specs)



Is there just 1, or would there be 2?

Looks like it won’t work for anyone who wears glasses though (including sunglasses)


----------



## scottySK

audionab said:


> been listening to kz zs4 for awhile now there boosted treble disappoint me and bass doesn't have that punch too
> i have been off head-fi for months now are there any new stars under 50$ i will be buying a pair in 11.11 sale probably


TRN V80 are my current favourites and are cheap. Looking at getting the AS10 soon too


----------



## weedophile (Oct 23, 2018)

Just to add, the Zhiyin z5000 in store now should be the revised version. Not sure if there are many owners of the revised version but the discussions fade away with time unlike the T2.


----------



## NeonHD

theresanarc said:


> Any other budget under-$20ish (maybe on the 11.11 sale) IEMs that are even more neutral-bright sounding than the Remax ones I got?



Try the Remax RM-530, AudioBudget claims that their sound is much more natural/neutral in the mids than the 610D. Just bought the RM-530 a few weeks ago so I'll be receiving them some time soon.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe I am the only one on headfi... or in the world?


Nah same for me. I use a button phone deliberately, I prefer it over smartphones for organisational, social, and time management reasons. Your image you posted back was very appropriate 

The c800 arrived a while back, I'm not a fan, even for the money. harsher treble than the v80 by a large margin, I have no idea how I read in this forum that it had more balanced treble than the TRN v80. 
I got the ZST for a review item, I'm liking them quite a lot. They sound more mature on the top end than the V80 in some ways... I'll keep listening the V80 is probably still better over all.


----------



## littleaboutiem

Just got the BQEYZ KB1, thought I should share my out-of-the-box impressions.

Tonality of these are well-balanced, with a ever so slight emphasis on the bass. Detail retrieval is astoundingly accurate for its price, almost as good as the T2.

Bass has good body. While the sub-bass is not so deep, I think this is an advantage because the bass isn't boomy. It kind of reminds me of the V80's bass, but take this with a grain of salt since I gave away my V80.

Mids are the star of these IEMs. Representation of the mids are very musical. The vocals sound lively to my ears. Guitar strumming and string instruments is engaging.

Treble is sibilant-free but a bit poor to my taste. It doesn't have that excitement. It still sounds wonderful, don't get me wrong. I suspect this is the intended sound though, to help avoid sibilance.


----------



## mochifi (Oct 25, 2018)

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> The c800 arrived a while back, I'm not a fan, even for the money. harsher treble than the v80 by a large margin, I have no idea how I read in this forum that it had more balanced treble than the TRN v80.
> I got the ZST for a review item, I'm liking them quite a lot. They sound more mature on the top end than the V80 in some ways... I'll keep listening the V80 is probably still better over all.



Have to say I agree with this, the C800 was overall too harsh for me and couldn't really get anywhere close to my ideal listening volume with them. And when I could they were pretty sibilant. I think you can get away with enjoying them at low volumes and or/with super simple music (and I mean like, literally one vocalist and one or two instruments, but it all falls apart quickly if there's any more). I can understand why some would pick them up as they're *only* $10 and to be honest I don't know much else at this price point (although I have the Hifi Walker A7s on the way that were $12), but you're better off saving up a bit more of your lunch/coffee money and buying something else.

In other news, some new arrivals  Picked these up as they were commonly mentioned from here, except for the A8 which seemed to be a freebie. From left to right: KZ ED9, BQEYZ KC2, BQEYZ BQ3, **** A8.


----------



## jibberish

amazon has the Timmkoo ES670 for sale for $9.99 (it's listed under the related "Joyplus" brand): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3QV7ND

It's a great IEM.  It's a 2 driver hybrid, supposedly the same drivers that are in the Timmkoo c630 which people have discussed here, but with a different cable and shell design. I've owned both the c630 and the ES670 and they sound pretty much identical, so I believe that's probably true about the same drivers.

I did the super-simple "slater mod" on mine to remove the black filters on the nozzles, and would recommend the same to anybody that picks this up (it's easily reversible if you don't like the sound after the modification, but it is like removing earmuffs in terms of how much more the treble shines through after you remove those filters).


----------



## Slater

mochifi said:


> Have to say I agree with this, the C800 was overall too harsh for me and couldn't really get anywhere close to my ideal listening volume with them. And when I could they were pretty sibilant. I think you can get away with enjoying them at low volumes and or/with super simple music (and I mean like, literally one vocalist and one or two instruments, but it all falls apart quickly if there's any more). I can understand why some would pick them up as they're *only* $10 and to be honest I don't know much else at this price point (although I have the Hifi Walker A7s on the way that were $12), but you're better off saving up a bit more of your lunch/coffee money and buying something else.
> 
> In other news, some new arrivals  Picked these up as they were commonly mentioned from here, except for the A8 which seemed to be a freebie. From left to right: KZ ED9, BQEYZ, KC2, BQEYZ BQ3, **** A8.



Good choices!

I’ll be curious to know how you like the A7. BTW, how did you swing it for $12?


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe I am the only one on headfi... or in the world?  LOL   Maybe I am just antisocial?
> 
> I have my music on daps or on my computer.  I listen to full albums.  I do not stream. If I  had a cell phone then someone might call and interrupt the music so I would set it to not receive calls...which would negate its main purpose.
> 
> ..and then there is this... which I see when I look out my front window sometimes...



You are not alone. Luckily I see forest out of my window.

I grew up with FB... closed it about 9-10 years ago. Started to talk and meet ppl, real life, not countless of hours staring at pics and "hidden" advertisements. I like my life LOT more this way.
I also don`t have twitter, insta, hangouts etc. ...only gmail for work/business. I use my smartphone only for calls (most of time I don`t call to anyone myself) and GPS occasionally. 



audionab said:


> been listening to kz zs4 for awhile now there boosted treble disappoint me and bass doesn't have that punch too
> i have been off head-fi for months now are there any new stars under 50$ i will be buying a pair in 11.11 sale probably


I agree about boosted and dissected treble but maybe Your need more power to make ZS4 shine @ DD? 
I`m running ZS4 @ high gain with my modded DX50 with 3V/80mA per channel and ZS4 DD is really good, punchy, detailed, clear and extends well.


audionab said:


> can you please send link to zst foam mod post i will bookmark this time


ZST with foam mod would suit Your needs very good I believe.


eggnogg said:


> **** from "certain brand" a hybrid with piezoelectric ceramics DD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: []


Well, this is interesting. And I still want those tips in my tip collection.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> You are not alone. Luckily I see forest out of my window.
> 
> I grew up with FB... closed it about 9-10 years ago. Started to talk and meet ppl, real life, not countless of hours staring at pics and "hidden" advertisements. I like my life LOT more this way.
> I also don`t have twitter, insta, hangouts etc. ...only gmail for work/business. I use my smartphone only for calls (most of time I don`t call to anyone myself) and GPS occasionally.
> ...



Pretty sure @1clearhead tried the original “Pro” IEM that included those tips, and said the tips were terrible.

As far as the ZS4, you are exactly right in that it needs a lot of power. When driven properly, it sounds amazing.


----------



## antdroid (Oct 25, 2018)

I feel old now. I'm not that old but I remember life before AOL and smartphones or even cell phones being commonplace.

I used ICQ a lot. And I newsgroups for messaging and downloading stuff on 28.8 dialup. Hah.

I've memorized and still remember my UIN... 10767365

No idea why I remember that and not other more important things.

Now we complain about 100Mbps being slow and how we must have 1GBps speed.

Yes back in the day, we used to play outside and talk to people in real life. It was so simple back then.


----------



## weedophile (Oct 26, 2018)

Received the ZSR! Sound delicious OOTB, abit of emphasis on bass, but sound more engaging (coming home with the CM5 which has nice vocals but a little thin everywhere). The bright nozzles for the ED9 are really stucked, so damn

Edit: Abit muddy on the bass, and too much bass quantity to my liking. Should need some brain burn hmm

Edit 2: Much better with foam tips

Anyway just wanted to ask those who owns spinfit, what size are u using and what size of wide bore, KZ starlines that u are using? I am looking at L size but 13mm is slightly bigger than the normal L size tips that i have

Edit 3: Got the M size after trying at a local audio shop


----------



## Dexter22

tolis626 said:


> Update on the T2. Seems even the slightest burn in improved them. Some very harsh sibilance I heard at first is gone already. I mean, I played some Amon Amarth at first and everything was like "SSSSSS". But that's gone. Phew.
> 
> Also, it seems that they do like power, but at first I might have had a bad seal with the foam tips. These things are firm! I may have not pressed them hard enough or I may have not held them in my ear long enough for them to expand properly at first, which may have caused them to sound thin and dry at first, so I retract that statement. But as soon as I got a proper seal, it made me wonder... Who decided that these would become known as bass shy out there? I mean, they aren't bassy like some others (The Senfers I have come to mind, my crappy MEE Audio - both of those are heavily V shaped - and my old and sadly broken Beyerdynamic Byrons), but they are balanced as hell. Bass is just right. Could they use more? Sure. It'd make them more fun. But do they NEED it? No, absolutely not.
> 
> ...


I sold mine after 50 hours of usage. it was still too bright for me. I tried only on a s8, but yesterday I bought a chord mojo. Again ordered the T2 to give it another as I read someone mentioning about 100 hour burn in. Isnt that too much______? . 11.11 on ali is tempting!


----------



## mochifi

Slater said:


> Good choices!
> 
> I’ll be curious to know how you like the A7. BTW, how did you swing it for $12?



It was half off as part of a Amazon Prime deal a little while back, normal retail price is about $25 US where I am. So I'm probably cheating a bit there in terms of price if pitting it against super budget IEMs


----------



## tolis626

Dexter22 said:


> I sold mine after 50 hours of usage. it was still too bright for me. I tried only on a s8, but yesterday I bought a chord mojo. Again ordered the T2 to give it another as I read someone mentioning about 100 hour burn in. Isnt that too much______? . 11.11 on ali is tempting!


Nah, I usually don't like too bright a sound, but the T2 was just right. Bright, but not excessively so. I love it. Regarding burn in, mine have like 40 hours on them and they're fine, honestly. Dunno if they improve further. If you want to tame the highs, you could try a different set of tips and see what happens. Or you can try the T2 pro, it's supposed to be a bit better, especially with the treble.

Regarding amps, it's not that it needs a Mojo, not by a long shot. But the jump in sound quality going from my OnePlus 3 to my Fiio Q1 (so nothing fancy) is pretty big. The sound is fuller and the highs seem to calm down ever so slightly. They don't get reduced, mind you, just smoother, less peaky.


----------



## Dexter22

tolis626 said:


> Nah, I usually don't like too bright a sound, but the T2 was just right. Bright, but not excessively so. I love it. Regarding burn in, mine have like 40 hours on them and they're fine, honestly. Dunno if they improve further. If you want to tame the highs, you could try a different set of tips and see what happens. Or you can try the T2 pro, it's supposed to be a bit better, especially with the treble.
> 
> Regarding amps, it's not that it needs a Mojo, not by a long shot. But the jump in sound quality going from my OnePlus 3 to my Fiio Q1 (so nothing fancy) is pretty big. The sound is fuller and the highs seem to calm down ever so slightly. They don't get reduced, mind you, just smoother, less peaky.


I tried it on few iPhones ( 5/5s/SE, I like small ones  and iPod nano and on s8 phone before. I had lost my AK70 few days before I recieved the T2  Had ordered the balanced cable even to try it out on the AK. All the devices I had then was not audiograde. but honestly I dont think the difference from an iPhone to an entry level DAP is drastic. its all just sideway upgrades (not sure about the Zishan DSD though!). I had few FiiOs x3, x3ii, x5ii and xduoos x3, x10 and all of them on my previous headphones / earphones (very small list, Urbanfun Hifi, klipsch s4i, Beoplay h6, Sennheiser HD650) were different. Every device had some aspects good. There was no one device which was good in every ways. T2 sounded harsh on all phones I tried, not sure if it would have paired well with a DAP. Might order a Sabaj DA3 too to see if it pairs well in Balanced mode on that.


----------



## tronth

Guys, I need some help choosing some cheap earbuds for sport and traveling with my new DAP. I'm not an expert, but I never liked in-ear headphones they sold at typical stores, like the ones you could get from Sennheiser, Philips..., always found them uncomfortable and they fell off my ears while running. 

So, is there any typical earbud that is better than the VE Monk? In case there is not, is there anything better than the Moreblue DM8 or the Fonge T01 at that price (3-5 euros)? I don't want to expend much because there is a high probability that I will lose them on the bus or break them.

Also, for listening at Home and the PC, any headphones you would recommend at 40-50 euros range? I've been hanging so far with some JVC HA-S-400 but I'm looking forward to substituting them.


----------



## loomisjohnson

tronth said:


> Guys, I need some help choosing some cheap earbuds for sport and traveling with my new DAP. I'm not an expert, but I never liked in-ear headphones they sold at typical stores, like the ones you could get from Sennheiser, Philips..., always found them uncomfortable and they fell off my ears while running.
> 
> So, is there any typical earbud that is better than the VE Monk? In case there is not, is there anything better than the Moreblue DM8 or the Fonge T01 at that price (3-5 euros)? I don't want to expend much because there is a high probability that I will lose them on the bus or break them.
> 
> Also, for listening at Home and the PC, any headphones you would recommend at 40-50 euros range? I've been hanging so far with some JVC HA-S-400 but I'm looking forward to substituting them.


for sports and travel, you probably want in-ear phones, not earbuds (which don't isolate and tend to fall out of your ears). for a few euros, i'd get the kz edr1, which are just swell.


----------



## tolis626

Dexter22 said:


> I tried it on few iPhones ( 5/5s/SE, I like small ones  and iPod nano and on s8 phone before. I had lost my AK70 few days before I recieved the T2  Had ordered the balanced cable even to try it out on the AK. All the devices I had then was not audiograde. but honestly I dont think the difference from an iPhone to an entry level DAP is drastic. its all just sideway upgrades (not sure about the Zishan DSD though!). I had few FiiOs x3, x3ii, x5ii and xduoos x3, x10 and all of them on my previous headphones / earphones (very small list, Urbanfun Hifi, klipsch s4i, Beoplay h6, Sennheiser HD650) were different. Every device had some aspects good. There was no one device which was good in every ways. T2 sounded harsh on all phones I tried, not sure if it would have paired well with a DAP. Might order a Sabaj DA3 too to see if it pairs well in Balanced mode on that.


Well, I can't complain further about the T2 because I've tried them on a grand total of 2 devices. So I'm no expert here. But what you're describing was happening to me when I got my MSR7. Before they were fully burned in, they were harsh. Like, something was totally off. It actually really hurt to listen to them for more than about an hour. I tried them with my OnePlus 3, my then alive Galaxy S3 (with some mods it had better audio than the OP3, but it died) and my PC which actually had a decent sound card bar some ground loop issues that introduce noise when the CPU is under load. I also tried them with a friend's Fiio X3. They were harsh on everything. So I got a Q1 because that's all I could afford at the time. By the time I received it, the MSR7 had like 30-40 hours on them. So I plugged them into the Q1 and, while I expected something, I dunno, grand to happen, what I actually was greeted by was a much smoother sounding can. So I plugged them into my phone again and sure enough, they were a bit harsh again (not as much as when they were new, but they were worse than the Q1). My guess is that cheap integrated DACs and amps may boost the highs a bit to feign detail. But do that to a bright sounding device and you get earbleed. A good amp solved that for me. And by good, I mean the most basic one that can be considered worthwhile.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> for sports and travel, you probably want in-ear phones, not earbuds (which don't isolate and tend to fall out of your ears). for a few euros, i'd get the kz edr1, which are just swell.



Agreed on the EDR1. I can’t even remember the last time I used my Moreblue DM8 or Fonge T01.


----------



## Zerohour88

tronth said:


> Guys, I need some help choosing some cheap earbuds for sport and traveling with my new DAP. I'm not an expert, but I never liked in-ear headphones they sold at typical stores, like the ones you could get from Sennheiser, Philips..., always found them uncomfortable and they fell off my ears while running.
> 
> So, is there any typical earbud that is better than the VE Monk? In case there is not, is there anything better than the Moreblue DM8 or the Fonge T01 at that price (3-5 euros)? I don't want to expend much because there is a high probability that I will lose them on the bus or break them.
> 
> Also, for listening at Home and the PC, any headphones you would recommend at 40-50 euros range? I've been hanging so far with some JVC HA-S-400 but I'm looking forward to substituting them.



earbuds thread (if you really want earbuds and not IEMs)

headphones thread for chi-fi


----------



## weedophile

After getting the spinfits, i realise how impt and how much a tip can alter the sound signature, maybe not alter but it gives a better representation of the music that an IEM can offer. Even with the perfect tips sometime the angle and stuff matters, and i must say spinfit is worth the money (though i wish there is a chi-fi version xD)

So with that and a few old foam tips laying around, i thought why not DIY the symbio eartips that i dont own (Just remove the inner plastic from the foamies and fit the silicone over). I tried on the "Angie" type first, and it really gives a good seal. So as i have the ZSR recently and i used the foams on it, i thought of using on the "Phiaton" type as the nozzle size is the biggest, and it fits the ZSR. Then i was playing ard and tried to wear the L size wide nozzle tips over the foamies, the result was they were too big to fit. So i downsized to M and they gave real good isolation. Now i am using the tips on T2 and guess my Spinfitted AS10 will take a break over the new few days xD

Link for foam tips: https://goo.gl/u9Lh2T


----------



## Wiljen

Posted my notes on ShoonTH ESEP-01BL earbud.  Overall, better than I had expected at the price point and a nice bass forward earbud.


----------



## GrassFed

Got my C800 finally. It didn't take long for me to reach the verdict. Drum roll please... this thing is holy cow awesome! :-D Absolutely love it.
Clarity is the C800's game. I like the treble here the best out of everything I've heard so far. So clean, transparent, with just right intensity/volume. I can listen to this treble all day. Hifi Walker A7 has very detailed trebled, but a bit too strong. Audimi Y02/TRN V20 - the BA driver is grainy up top, I'm always aware of their presence. C800 is perfect with classical strings. Cafe Zimmermann's Vivaldi album sounds awesome. Large, airy, and full of texture.
I'd like a bit more bass, but it's not lacking by any means. Overall a great find. Thanks @BrunoC for the rec!



BrunoC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received a GGMM C800 and I am astonished.
> 
> ...


----------



## requal (Oct 27, 2018)

GrassFed said:


> Got my C800 finally. It didn't take long for me to reach the verdict. Drum roll please... this thing is holy cow awesome! :-D Absolutely love it.
> Clarity is the C800's game. I like the treble here the best out of everything I've heard so far. So clean, transparent, with just right intensity/volume. I can listen to this treble all day. Hifi Walker A7 has very detailed trebled, but a bit too strong. Audimi Y02/TRN V20 - the BA driver is grainy up top, I'm always aware of their presence. C800 is perfect with classical strings. Cafe Zimmermann's Vivaldi album sounds awesome. Large, airy, and full of texture.
> I'd like a bit more bass, but it's not lacking by any means. Overall a great find. Thanks @BrunoC for the rec!



Hello! Those C800 are not bad. I've got best results with CP240 tips. On other kind of tips sadly there's appearing harshness in different forms. Worth to try with SpinFits, everything is in right place with them.. or maybe definitly better


----------



## requal (Oct 28, 2018)

Also I'm very impressed with Bqeyz BQ3 and Artiste DC1 (with SpinFit 145). Those are my favorites at this moment. New level of performance in this price range. Thanks for recommendations, specialy for HungryPanda!


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

GrassFed said:


> Got my C800 finally. It didn't take long for me to reach the verdict. Drum roll please... this thing is holy cow awesome! :-D Absolutely love it.
> Clarity is the C800's game. I like the treble here the best out of everything I've heard so far. So clean, transparent, with just right intensity/volume. I can listen to this treble all day. Hifi Walker A7 has very detailed trebled, but a bit too strong. Audimi Y02/TRN V20 - the BA driver is grainy up top, I'm always aware of their presence. C800 is perfect with classical strings. Cafe Zimmermann's Vivaldi album sounds awesome. Large, airy, and full of texture.
> I'd like a bit more bass, but it's not lacking by any means. Overall a great find. Thanks @BrunoC for the rec!


What colour did you get? I got the gold one and I'm not a fan of the sound at all, easily worse than the V20. is it possible they put different drivers in the different colours?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 28, 2018)

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> What colour did you get? I got the gold one and I'm not a fan of the sound at all, easily worse than the V20. is it possible they put different drivers in the different colours?



I have the black-red *GGMM C800* and am very happy with the sound of mine.  I have not directly compared it to my V20 so I cannot comment on that.  Love both.  

I don't see why they would put different drivers in the different colors but I suppose anything is possible.  Maybe something is wrong with your gold one or they just are not for you... or you did not find the "magic" tips.  For me the right tips can make an iem sound entirely different. 

I had thought that if I saw another lightning deal on these (mine was £5.99) I would pick up a gold pair as backup as I like how it looks.  Now, because of your experience,  I have changed my  mind... unless I do it for science   When I bought my black-red one in June, the original price was £13.99... so I got £8.00 off.  Now the regular price of all the colors is £9.99.  Amazon pricing drives me crazy.

Three weeks ago I bought and quickly returned (to Amazon) the *GGMM C300*.  It was so bass heavy that I could not enjoy my music at all.  Overpowering bass...like someone drumming inside my head.  I tried a few tips but I doubt anything would have helped.  It was only £7.99 in a lightning deal..down from £14.99 but I was not going to let it take up space if I was never going to listen to it again... ever.


----------



## ThanosD

ThanosD said:


> Ok ok I am convinced, I will go with the ZSR . Great comparison btw. Thanks a lot guys!


So I ended up ordering, besides the ZSR, the T2 (These sales on Aliexpress...), and the Plextone X41M, bacause I read good things about them, and I wanted to compare them to the ZSR, as far as bass goes.


----------



## CoiL

weedophile said:


> After getting the spinfits, i realise how impt and how much a tip can alter the sound signature, maybe not alter but it gives a better representation of the music that an IEM can offer. Even with the perfect tips sometime the angle and stuff matters, and i must say spinfit is worth the money (though i wish there is a chi-fi version xD)
> 
> So with that and a few old foam tips laying around, i thought why not DIY the symbio eartips that i dont own (Just remove the inner plastic from the foamies and fit the silicone over). I tried on the "Angie" type first, and it really gives a good seal. So as i have the ZSR recently and i used the foams on it, i thought of using on the "Phiaton" type as the nozzle size is the biggest, and it fits the ZSR. Then i was playing ard and tried to wear the L size wide nozzle tips over the foamies, the result was they were too big to fit. So i downsized to M and they gave real good isolation. Now i am using the tips on T2 and guess my Spinfitted AS10 will take a break over the new few days xD
> 
> Link for foam tips: https://goo.gl/u9Lh2T


While I agree with different tips making huge difference in sound... I can not agree with "sound descriptions" @ that pic. For example MM200 & PS210 are no way _very bright and no bass_ with my IEMs.


----------



## Emelya

@mbwilson111
Have you seen the ZTE H101 AngelCare earphones on Amazon UK? The price is relatively low for a single BA setup and I don't know anything about their sound, but they are purple (!!). 
And only 6 items left in stock...


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 28, 2018)

Emelya said:


> @mbwilson111
> Have you seen the ZTE H101 AngelCare earphones on Amazon UK? The price is relatively low for a single BA setup and I don't know anything about their sound, but they are purple (!!).
> And only 6 items left in stock...



Wow!  That actually looks pretty cool!  I see where it says BA but nothing about it being a single BA.  I love the single BA IEM that I have now... my Moondrop Nocturne.  Did you see information anywhere else?  I wonder if this is a rebrand of something?  Anyway, I did order it.  I had to do it. It will be here Wednesday.  It also comes in grey or red which look nice but the purple one is the best!

Edit:  for anyone interested it is available on several EU Amazon sites.


----------



## weedophile

CoiL said:


> While I agree with different tips making huge difference in sound... I can not agree with "sound descriptions" @ that pic. For example MM200 & PS210 are no way _very bright and no bass_ with my IEMs.


Same here, though i think the general rule the picture is trying to depict is the narrower the inner bore, the more neutral the bass response, the wider the bore size the lesser bass. Material wise foams absorb trebles better than rubber. Everything else, just trust our ears!

I dont own the table btw, gotten from google xD credits to *headphonesty* (abit too late)

Just reminded me of something that i was discussing with my fren previously (coz she knows i am in this chifi blackhole). I ask her should i save up and spend 200$ for a CIEM with superb seal but 'OK-ish' drivers, decent music or should i spend 200$ for something musical, very nice sounding with 'OK-ish' seal. That was then i found the answer. Also the reason why i am still here this moment xD

Anw out of topic but i am trying to get the best sound out of those 'several' less than $50 that i am spending on this hobby


----------



## Emelya

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow!  That actually looks pretty cool!  I see where it says BA but nothing about it being a single BA.  I love the single BA IEM that I have now... my Moondrop Nocturne.  Did you see information anywhere else?  I wonder if this is a rebrand of something?  Anyway, I did order it.  I had to do it. It will be here Wednesday.  It also comes in grey or red which look nice but the purple one is the best!
> 
> Edit:  for anyone interested it is available on several EU Amazon sites.


Unfortunately I don't know the original name of these earphones, but they definitely not the same as Sunorm, Bsinger or QKZ. As to single driver, it seems that all space inside the shell is filled with shining clockwork patterns. So I'm not sure about DD. I hope the sound is good even without it.


----------



## mbwilson111

Emelya said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the original name of these earphones, but they definitely not the same as Sunorm, Bsinger or QKZ. As to single driver, it seems that all space inside the shell is filled with shining clockwork patterns. So I'm not sure about DD. I hope the sound is good even without it.



Funny thing about the clockwork patterns.  Today is the day we had to set all our clocks back an hour due to British Summer Time ending.  We like to wait and do it in the afternoon as we have *many* clocks    We had just finished all the ones upstairs and when we came down to do the ones on the main floor I saw the alert on my PC and read your message... clicked on your link and saw the clockworks... lol.   So I knew those were for me    I don't worry about driver configurations I have all sorts of configurations that sound good.   Single BA,  Single DD,  double DD, 3 BA, 5 BA, 3DD,  and various number combinations of DD with BA.  

If they don't sound good at least they come with a case and a removable cable and some tips  I would still keep them for the looks...Thanks for telling me about these.


----------



## theresanarc (Oct 28, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> for sports and travel, you probably want in-ear phones, not earbuds (which don't isolate and tend to fall out of your ears). for a few euros, i'd get the kz edr1, which are just swell.



I have these and they have a LOT of microphonic transmission whenever you move around or it bumps against your clothing, I wouldn't recommend them for sport.

Also, anyone know of something with a similar design to the KZ ATE or ED16 but with a more bright sound? I like the isolation I get from this design but every KZ thing is either overloaded on bass or V-shaped. Something under $20 especially on the 11.11 sale would be great.


----------



## Emelya

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you see information anywhere else?  I wonder if this is a rebrand of something?


I was able to find only this site in English:
https://www.intertradewinds.com/detail/angelcare-headphones/
And I know that Angelcare is a phone manufacturer and belongs to ZTE Corporation, just like Nubia or Axon.


----------



## harry501501

So check thee out... BK50 clones? Only £14.99

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hemamba-Ea...=balanced+armature&refinements=p_76:419158031


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 28, 2018)

So recently had two new toys to play with

OKCSC D3

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B077P3GKKY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These come without a cable so it took three attempts at getting one that brought the best out of them. First set made them overly warm and congested. Second too bright. Third time lucky was the LZA4 cable. This brought out decent detail levels, a narrow but deep soundstage with good separation... but best of all, wonderful snap to drums. Nearly gave up on them really quickly as well, glad i didn't. They are very comfortable.

Second toy was the KZED9 (at last). Originally thought they were very average and then got angry cos couldn't find the other filters. Got in touch with the company and complained... then found them lying under my bed lol. Very nice sound. It has good weight and just the right about of brightness to the treble to give them a lovely balance top to bottom.

Come to think about it, the D3 and ED9 do share similar characteristics. EDIT : In fact just did some more comparing o the above two they are actually very alike. The D3 though is the cleaner of the two with a tad more air and detail and control. Both great.

Got couple earphones I'm looking at. The Xiamoi Pro 2 and these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Balanced-Headphones-Cancellation-Microphone-Hands-free-black/dp/B071HQHP9H/ref=sr_1_45?s=electronics&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1540753428&sr=1-45&keywords=balanced+armature&refinements=p_76:419158031

Anyone know if they're a clone of another model?


----------



## chechu21

I love the sound signature of KZ ES4? I want an upgrade of this with similar sound signature max 50 bucks. I have any choices?


----------



## scottySK (Oct 28, 2018)

ThanosD said:


> So I ended up ordering, besides the ZSR, the T2 (These sales on Aliexpress...), and the Plextone X41M, bacause I read good things about them, and I wanted to compare them to the ZSR, as far as bass goes.


I've also ordered the T2 because the price was too good not to! I bought the x41m's a long time ago for very very cheap, I was excited to try them but found their sound to be far too muddy. It also lacked many details up high. I didn't bother to tip roll them so hopefully you get luckier than I did with yours


----------



## GrassFed

Got the red one , shouldn't make a difference though  I compared it to the V20 and A7 to give people an idea on the difference in sound, but I can't really say C800 is better than V20. C800 is all about clarity, which means it'll sound harsh for certain recordings, and awesome with others. Same goes for the warmer sound of the V20 -  jazz vocal sounds especially attractive. It's fantastic that we have so many great chi-fi choices.



GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> What colour did you get? I got the gold one and I'm not a fan of the sound at all, easily worse than the V20. is it possible they put different drivers in the different colours?


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the black-red *GGMM C800* and am very happy with the sound of mine.  I have not directly compared it to my V20 so I cannot comment on that.  Love both.
> 
> I don't see why they would put different drivers in the different colors but I suppose anything is possible.  Maybe something is wrong with your gold one or they just are not for you... or you did not find the "magic" tips.  For me the right tips can make an iem sound entirely different.


Totally agree. Tips are so crucial in IEM experience, and finding the right ones for a particular IEM isn't always easy. I don't recommend IEMs to family and friends who aren't ready to put time and effort into fitting them to their ears. What's your favorite earbud at the moment?  I want to try earbuds again. I've had Qian69 for a while now but not very impressed with it.


----------



## silverfishla

I just got my Tin Audio T2 Pro from Massdrop yesterday.  I can say, that at least starting out, these have quite a bit more emphasis in the top range.  We’ll see where it ends up, but it doesn’t seem as slight as i’ve Been lead to believe by reviewers.  Top end sounds completely different, not just a slight bump at the top.


----------



## ThanosD

scottySK said:


> I've also ordered the T2 because the price was too good not to! I bought the x41m's a long time ago for very very cheap, I was excitie to try them but found their sound to be far too muddy. It also lacked many details up high. I didn't bother to tip roll them so hopefully you get luckier than I did with yours


Nah, I am not expecting anything as far as details go. I just ordered them for those times I want to take my dose of bass. I guess I will have the T2 for everyday use, along with the ZSR for the more active days. I also have some extra kz starlines tips to try.


----------



## Slater

theresanarc said:


> I have these and they have a LOT of microphonic transmission whenever you move around or it bumps against your clothing, I wouldn't recommend them for sport.
> 
> Also, anyone know of something with a similar design to the KZ ATE or ED16 but with a more bright sound? I like the isolation I get from this design but every KZ thing is either overloaded on bass or V-shaped. Something under $20 especially on the 11.11 sale would be great.



FYI, if you wear them behind your ear it eliminates the microphonics.


----------



## SomeoneSomewhere (Oct 28, 2018)

Currently you can get the tin audio t2 for an amazing price.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-TIN-Audio-T2-In-Ear-Earphone-Double-Dynamic-Drive-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-DJ-Metal-3/32828570781.html
Even cheaper with the 4$ coupon.  However you will have to wait a bit longer than usual.


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> So I ended up ordering, besides the ZSR, the T2 (These sales on Aliexpress...), and the Plextone X41M, bacause I read good things about them, and I wanted to compare them to the ZSR, as far as bass goes.



Meh, I’ve never heard a single good Plextone.

Although I guess the average Plextone is better than humming your favorite song to yourself, or sitting in silence.


----------



## Slater

SomeoneSomewhere said:


> Currently you can get the tin audio t2 for an amazing price.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-TIN-Audio-T2-In-Ear-Earphone-Double-Dynamic-Drive-HIFI-Bass-Earphone-DJ-Metal-3/32828570781.html
> Even cheaper with the 4$ coupon.  However you will have to wait a bit longer than usual.



You may want to remove the affiliate portion of the link from your post friend (ie everything after “.html”).


----------



## waveriderhawaii (Oct 29, 2018)

Slater said:


> I picked this up from Amazon (ie also known as JoyPlus EROS, Estron/Timmkoo C631, and EMI CI980): https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073F866FK
> 
> All I can say is *wow*.  This thing rocks.
> 
> ...



These things rock. Been wanting a pair so bad. As you already know I got a pair for $10.97 on Ebay. They are out now or I woulda bought a million more. I had a pair of Estrons, Timmkoo branded, and out of the box one side had the treble almost all that way gone. I took off the METAL screen and it was clogged with glue. A wipe with a knife and I was good to go. These ones here.







I have 4X different pairs of various branded Estrons and every single one of them are bad ass.


----------



## teddy92

Hello everybody,

This is my first post after reading a lot in the forum about chinese earphones and you seem to know a lot about them 

I'm looking for a replacement after my Sennheiser CX 300 II broke after 4 years of almost everyday usage. 
I'm curious if there are any good chinese alternatives instead of buying another pair of those for 25 bucks.
What would you recommend for good bass (mainly listening to electronic music) but still good clearness and detail? I would like to spend at most 30$.
I've read that the Magaosi BK50 should be quite good and they're on sale for 20$ on the 11.11. Any alternative you would recommend?
The Tin Audio T2, although excellent, seem a bit to light on the bassy side.


----------



## mbwilson111

teddy92 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post after reading a lot in the forum about chinese earphones and you seem to know a lot about them
> 
> ...



Where are you located?  Sometimes there are good deals on Amazon for some of the IEMs discussed here.


----------



## teddy92

mbwilson111 said:


> Where are you located?  Sometimes there are good deals on Amazon for some of the IEMs discussed here.


I'm in Italy, but I don't have a problem with the waiting time for shipping from oversea.


----------



## jibberish

teddy92 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first post after reading a lot in the forum about chinese earphones and you seem to know a lot about them
> 
> ...



I have the BK50 and think they are really nice, but if bass performance on EDM tracks is one of your primary criteria, I'm not sure they are your best bet. BK50 has a very nice presentation of mid bass, but it really doesn't dig deep into the sub bass region with authority. I feel like you may be disappointed with the lack of real low end punch.


----------



## teddy92

jibberish said:


> I have the BK50 and think they are really nice, but if bass performance on EDM tracks is one of your primary criteria, I'm not sure they are your best bet. BK50 has a very nice presentation of mid bass, but it really doesn't dig deep into the sub bass region with authority. I feel like you may be disappointed with the lack of real low end punch.


Ok thanks for that! Anyone has experience with the Tennmark Pro Dual Driver or the VJJB K4S?


----------



## toddy0191

teddy92 said:


> Ok thanks for that! Anyone has experience with the Tennmark Pro Dual Driver or the VJJB K4S?



I love the Tennmak Pros as they were one of my early chifi buys, but there is better value out there these days.

Don't write off the T2. I disagree about them being bass light personally. I would also consider the TRN V80, KZ ZS6 or ED16.

All of them are better to me than the cx 300 II. (As are a lot of sub $30 chifi at r moment).

If you can push your budget slightly higher I would consider the KZ AS10 as they're a massive upgrade from the sennheishers IMO.


----------



## Qualcheduno

teddy92 said:


> Ok thanks for that! Anyone has experience with the Tennmark Pro Dual Driver or the VJJB K4S?


The Pros have a very warm e dark soundsignature, and are extremely comfortable: they aren't going to floor you with technicalities or let you hear the unheard, but are perfectly suited for long and fatigue-free listening sessions, especially with bad recordings.


----------



## teddy92

Ok thanks a lot to everyone, I think I'll get the TRN V80 in the end. Bass seems great without bleeding too much and they cost half the AS10.. The T2 could improve bass with the vent mod but I don't wanna put strain on my ears, parties do that enough already


----------



## Slater (Oct 29, 2018)

teddy92 said:


> Ok thanks for that! Anyone has experience with the Tennmark Pro Dual Driver or the VJJB K4S?



I have VJJB K4S (and BK50).

The K4 is eye candy for sure. Absolutely beautiful wood and metal construction. The sound is v-shape, and it’s overall it’s a decent ChiFi IEM. A little dated compared to the stuff available nowadays, and I would rate it average overall. Easy to drive, comfy to wear, nice punchy bass, smooth highs. Overall very fun sounding and not fatiguing at all. There’s better stuff, but certainly worse stuff.

The Tennmak Pro is kinda meh. A little too dark and boated, with not enough clarity for my tastes. I like the Tennmak Crazy Cello way better.

The T2 is excellent, and does actually have plenty of bass. It requires a deep insertion, which most people do not do. This can be achieved by wearing it up not down, swapping the L and R shells (allowing it to tuck into the ear deeper). When worn down, the insertion is shallow because it hits part of the ear (for me anyways), and I think this is why it has the reputation for light bass. The shape of the shell is not very ergonomic, which is really unfortunate because it has amazing sound.

So since you asked about the Magaosi BK50 and VJJB, I assume you’re looking for a wooden IEM?


----------



## toddy0191

teddy92 said:


> Ok thanks a lot to everyone, I think I'll get the TRN V80 in the end. Bass seems great without bleeding too much and they cost half the AS10.. The T2 could improve bass with the vent mod but I don't wanna put strain on my ears, parties do that enough already



I think you'll be very happy with them.

Be careful though; once you experience that first blast of Chinese value, it becomes addictive and before you know it, you're getting small packages from China every week.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Be careful though; once you experience that first blast of Chinese value, it becomes addictive and before you know it, you're getting small packages from China every week.



Yes just look at my list for proof.


----------



## teddy92

Slater said:


> I have VJJB K4S. It’s eye candy for sure. Absolutely beautiful wood and metal construction. The sound is v-shape, and it’s overall it’s a decent ChiFi IEM. Nice punchy bass, smooth highs, overall fun sounding and not fatiguing at all. There’s better stuff, but certainly worse stuff.
> 
> The Tennmak Pro isn’t too bad. A bit below average to me. Kind of bloated, dark, and veiled. I like the Tennmak Crazy Cello better.
> 
> So since you asked about the Magaosi BK50 and VJJB, I assume you’re looking for a wooden IEM?





Slater said:


> I have VJJB K4S. It’s eye candy for sure. Absolutely beautiful wood and metal construction. The sound is v-shape, and it’s overall it’s a decent ChiFi IEM. Nice punchy bass, smooth highs, overall fun sounding and not fatiguing at all. There’s better stuff, but certainly worse stuff.
> 
> The Tennmak Pro isn’t too bad. A bit below average to me. Kind of bloated, dark, and veiled. I like the Tennmak Crazy Cello better.
> 
> So since you asked about the Magaosi BK50 and VJJB, I assume you’re looking for a wooden IEM?



Wooden IEMs look great, but I'm just after sound quality and durability actually


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes just look at my list for proof.



Add that list to @HungryPanda 's list and you guys have one hell of a collection.

Have to admit I'm slightly jealous of both of you as you don't have a partner who thinks you're crazy and don't have to hide earphones around the house/in your car!!


----------



## teddy92 (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh (for other gear) I know the addictiveness of those grey plastic bags who turn up as surprises cause often I even forgot that I ordered them, but I need to contain my self, they still sum up! I was already very happy about the quality of the KZ ATR after some EQing but need something better! Cheers people have a good evening


----------



## Slater

teddy92 said:


> Wooden IEMs look great, but I'm just after sound quality and durability actually



What kind of music do you listen to? What kind of sound signature do you like?

I’m not familiar with the Sennheisers you had.

There’s so many choices in ChiFi now - it’s mind boggling. It’s a buyers market for sure!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Add that list to @HungryPanda 's list and you guys have one hell of a collection.
> 
> Have to admit I'm slightly jealous of both of you as you don't have a partner who thinks you're crazy and don't have to hide earphones around the house/in your car!!



There has still been a bit of that... and, he does have a partner who thinks he is crazy... lol.  This is all headfi's fault.  There should be a huge warning on the front page of the site.    This place is full of enablers.


----------



## teddy92

Slater said:


> What kind of music do you listen to? What kind of sound signature do you like?
> 
> I’m not familiar with the Sennheisers you had.
> 
> There’s so many choices in ChiFi now - it’s mind boggling. It’s a buyers market for sure!



I listen mainly to everything from techno, over house, to trance etc. So I want something with very good bass response but with detailed sound (basically I want it all and cheap xD). From the reviews of the previously mentioned models I think the TRN V80 are the closest I can get.


----------



## scottySK

teddy92 said:


> I listen mainly to everything from techno, over house, to trance etc. So I want something with very good bass response but with detailed sound (basically I want it all and cheap xD). From the reviews of the previously mentioned models I think the TRN V80 are the closest I can get.


The TRN V80 are awesome. The cable is relatively nice too, I love the pre formed ear loop without the memory wire like KZ commonly uses


----------



## Slater (Oct 29, 2018)

teddy92 said:


> I listen mainly to everything from techno, over house, to trance etc. So I want something with very good bass response but with detailed sound (basically I want it all and cheap xD). From the reviews of the previously mentioned models I think the TRN V80 are the closest I can get.



Cool, I listen to the same sorta stuff.

V80 is a good choice. Lotta bang for the buck. Solid build quality, great sound, nice cable, comfy fit.

I think you’ll be quite pleased with it.

If you get the original glossy painted one, be aware the paint does chip off. It doesn’t hurt anything though. It just gives it character/battle scars.

Not sure about the new one though. It’s more of a matte coating, but I don’t know if it’s still paint or if the metal is actually anodized.

Regardless, if doesn’t matter much. Just something to be aware of up front.


----------



## durwood (Oct 29, 2018)

Since there was recent interest in the GGMM C800, I picked up a pair of black/red. Not bad, a little light on the tippy top but otherwise it is a surprising. It is not a bassy IEM. Here is a measurement for those interested. I recently figured out some of my earlier measurements I have posted throughout some threads were bad (some kind of SRS processing was turned on giving everything a V-shape  ) so I have gone back and re-measured all my IEM's and tried to stick close to the IEC711 volume in my coupler this time.

First is the GGMM C800, next is the GGMM vs the TRN V20 since there was some comparison questions.


----------



## NeonHD (Oct 30, 2018)

Slater said:


> I have VJJB K4S (and BK50).
> 
> The K4 is eye candy for sure. Absolutely beautiful wood and metal construction. The sound is v-shape, and it’s overall it’s a decent ChiFi IEM. A little dated compared to the stuff available nowadays, and I would rate it average overall. Easy to drive, comfy to wear, nice punchy bass, smooth highs. Overall very fun sounding and not fatiguing at all. There’s better stuff, but certainly worse stuff.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the DZAT DF-10? They are a beautiful pair of wooden IEMs, and it's still in the Awarded section on AudioBudget which definitely says something. Plus they're on sale during Ali's 11.11, you might wanna check them out 





picture credit: AudioBudget


----------



## CoiL

Be aware of fake "wood" which is actually plastic. Many Chi-fi low-budgets use it to gain customers.


----------



## teddy92

Slater said:


> Cool, I listen to the same sorta stuff.
> 
> V80 is a good choice. Lotta bang for the buck. Solid build quality, great sound, nice cable, comfy fit.
> 
> ...



What differences does the new one have? I thought of buying the one on Aliexpress for 22 bucks on the 11.11, I guess that's the old version as it looks glossy?


----------



## Slater

teddy92 said:


> What differences does the new one have? I thought of buying the one on Aliexpress for 22 bucks on the 11.11, I guess that's the old version as it looks glossy?



The paint is the only difference as far as I know.


----------



## loomisjohnson

teddy92 said:


> Ok thanks a lot to everyone, I think I'll get the TRN V80 in the end. Bass seems great without bleeding too much and they cost half the AS10.. The T2 could improve bass with the vent mod but I don't wanna put strain on my ears, parties do that enough already


the v80 aren't the most coherent, but do bass as well as anything i've heard in that $$range.


----------



## teddy92

Slater said:


> The paint is the only difference as far as I know.



Do you maybe have a link for the new version? (might spend a couple dollars for matte finish)


----------



## Slater

teddy92 said:


> Do you maybe have a link for the new version? (might spend a couple dollars for matte finish)



Nah. Just search for V80 in Aliexpress. The glossy vs matte version is very easy to tell apart from the photos.


----------



## DallaPo

Slater said:


> I wish someone would try those, so we know if they’re good or not.



OperaFactory OM1 - Full review: https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/OPERAFACTORY/OM1


>> The OM1 delights us with a warm V-signature, which is nothing special in itself, because it has been heard a thousand times, or something similar, but that doesn't mean that this in-ear makes no fun. You also have to get a good V-signature first.

The bass, however, is a bit too emphasized for my taste. It dominates the whole sound a bit too much. At the same time it is very detailed and high-resolution in the low range. In the mid-bass it tends to be exhausting and attacks the mid-range. Nevertheless it can give a drum kit or bass riffs a real impact and thus give any kind of rock music, or metal draught, liveliness and simply bums. I would dam the higher bass range a bit to give the midrange more space.

These are taken back like signature and are honestly not the hobbyhorse of the OM1, at least with the bass. Guitars sound wonderfully full and dynamic, but unfortunately the voices don't come across when it gets more complex. I would have liked a bit more energy in the higher mids in order to bring the voices forward again and make the guitars crunchier. But this can be easily adjusted with an equalizer. You also have to mention that the OM1 tries to cover the whole frequency spectrum with a dynamic driver. However, this can be done better.

The highs are very relaxed and without significant peaks. They try to oppose the bass just like the mids, which they do a bit better and they can shine more.
Details can be identified and the separation also works, but is mediocre at best. In addition the stage is rather intimate.
Basically, the signature can also be described as L-shaped. <<


----------



## Wiljen

DallaPo said:


> OperaFactory OM1 - Full review: https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/OPERAFACTORY/OM1
> 
> 
> >> The OM1 delights us with a warm V-signature, which is nothing special in itself, because it has been heard a thousand times, or something similar, but that doesn't mean that this in-ear makes no fun. You also have to get a good V-signature first.
> ...



I've got the OM1 coming as well. Hope to have a review up in early November.


----------



## BrunoC

GrassFed said:


> Got my C800 finally. It didn't take long for me to reach the verdict. Drum roll please... this thing is holy cow awesome! :-D Absolutely love it.
> Clarity is the C800's game. I like the treble here the best out of everything I've heard so far. So clean, transparent, with just right intensity/volume. I can listen to this treble all day. Hifi Walker A7 has very detailed trebled, but a bit too strong. Audimi Y02/TRN V20 - the BA driver is grainy up top, I'm always aware of their presence. C800 is perfect with classical strings. Cafe Zimmermann's Vivaldi album sounds awesome. Large, airy, and full of texture.
> I'd like a bit more bass, but it's not lacking by any means. Overall a great find. Thanks @BrunoC for the rec!



I'm glad you like the C800.

I have an update, not a good one I'm affraid, I just received a second C800 for backup purposes. The black one. The sound is not as good as the other one I've got, the silver one.
This one has less bass and harsh highs. The clarity is not as good. No it's not a burn-in issue as the first one sounded excellent ou-of-the-box.

Bottow line: The quality control is not perfect and I received a bad C800, which may explain the recent "not that good" impressions from some headfiers.

@GrassFed I bet you've got a perfect unit  enjoy it! It's excellent no doubt. I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## harry501501

So just got these BK50 knock offs for £15

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GT4W6SV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'll put some pics up later but they're basically the BK50... but with cheaper, lazier build... and with sound that grates your ears with sibilance. Sound wise they share 'some' characteristics at times, but these haven't got that clean, open sound that the BK50 has. I'd tell people to stay away. Not the same.

They'll be going back. If anything cos they look like they're about to come apart even OOTB lol


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> So just got these BK50 knock offs for £15
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GT4W6SV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Yeah, I rarely send anything back but sometimes you really have to.  I will not keep something that sounds horrible.


----------



## Slater

BrunoC said:


> I'm glad you like the C800.
> 
> I have an update, not a good one I'm affraid, I just received a second C800 for backup purposes. The black one. The sound is not as good as the other one I've got, the silver one.
> This one has less bass and harsh highs. The clarity is not as good. No it's not a burn-in issue as the first one sounded excellent ou-of-the-box.
> ...



That’s how the Betron BS10 were. Some were great, some not so great. I have one of each. Not worth the 50/50 risk of getting a turd sandwich.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> That’s how the Betron BS10 were. Some were great, some not so great. I have one of each. Not worth the 50/50 risk of getting a turd sandwich.



Unless you can easily return it ...as you can with Amazon.

Luckily my GGMM C800 (black/red)  is good.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Unless you can easily return it ...as you can with Amazon.
> 
> Luckily my GGMM C800 (black/red)  is good.



Nah, way past the return window on the Betrons.


----------



## Homoerected

I'am experiencing Soundmagic E80's for long time on a portable base with Clip+. Only feel a little boominess at subs sometimes. I'm a musician and generally chasing the naturality and accurateness. Generally I listen  traditional ethnic world and metal music. I can advice this little guys to anybody searching cheapy options for sound, durability, isolation and comfort.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Nah, way past the return window on the Betrons.



I meant it could still be worth the gamble as long as you get it from Amazon and return it if it is bad...but only if it is bad.


----------



## GrassFed

BrunoC said:


> Bottow line: The quality control is not perfect and I received a bad C800, which may explain the recent "not that good" impressions from some headfiers.


I guess same thing happens to the Geek wold GK3. The one I got was so bad I couldn't imagine how anyone like it 
At the moment I'm enjoying this little unknown Onhi Yeel 3 I got on amazon https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-ONHI-YEEL-Microphone-Cancelling/dp/B075RXTYJ5. Great vocal and huge bass


----------



## GrassFed

I'm quite sensitive to 8K+ range, so that might explain my impression of V20 being grainy at top end. But it's a minor thing compared to its very sweet voice overall. V20 is probably my favorite when it comes to jazz vocal.



durwood said:


> Since there was recent interest in the GGMM C800, I picked up a pair of black/red. Not bad, a little light on the tippy top but otherwise it is a surprising. It is not a bassy IEM. Here is a measurement for those interested. I recently figured out some of my earlier measurements I have posted throughout some threads were bad (some kind of SRS processing was turned on giving everything a V-shape  ) so I have gone back and re-measured all my IEM's and tried to stick close to the IEC711 volume in my coupler this time.
> 
> First is the GGMM C800, next is the GGMM vs the TRN V20 since there was some comparison questions.


----------



## B9Scrambler

GrassFed said:


> I guess same thing happens to the Geek wold GK3. *The one I got was so bad I couldn't imagine how anyone like it *
> At the moment I'm enjoying this little unknown Onhi Yeel 3 I got on amazon https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-ONHI-YEEL-Microphone-Cancelling/dp/B075RXTYJ5. Great vocal and huge bass



They had QC issues with the first batch but subsequent ones were fixed. That said, you still weren't missing out. Even a good one is still pretty meh. Too bad, because they look great and are really comfortable.

If you want to try another triple dynamic in the same price range that's actually good, the horrendously named bboooll BOT1 is worth checking out. @crabdog wrote a good review of it here: https://primeaudio.org/bot1-earphone-review/

Edit: That Onhi looks neat.


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> That’s how the Betron BS10 were. Some were great, some not so great. I have one of each. Not worth the 50/50 risk of getting a turd sandwich.


Ah, that helps make sense of my BS10 experience.  Mine was so bad, I couldn't fathom how people were recommending it even at the low price, but the story is all coming together now.


----------



## scottySK

Hey does anyone know where I can get something like this but cheaper (maybe un-branded?). It looks similar to the cheap KZ black case but I like that this one is clear so I can see inside


----------



## Slater (Oct 30, 2018)

scottySK said:


> Hey does anyone know where I can get something like this but cheaper (maybe un-branded?). It looks similar to the cheap KZ black case but I like that this one is clear so I can see inside



These cases are fully lined with foam, right? So if it's clear, you can see inside but all you see is the top foam lining.

Here's a nice case that's under $5 and plenty roomy for even the biggest IEMs (*inside* dimensions are 6.25" x 3.25" x 1.5"): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00469G31G

You can also get the real deal Pelican for $12: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CCZF6E


----------



## scottySK

Slater said:


> These cases are fully lined with foam, right? So if it's clear, you can see inside but all you see is the top foam lining.
> 
> Here's a nice case that's under $5 and plenty roomy for even the biggest IEMs (*inside* dimensions are 6.25" x 3.25" x 1.5"): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00469G31G
> 
> You can also get the real deal Pelican for $12: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CCZF6E


Unfortunately Amazon no longer let's Australia buy from their website. Our government introduced a 10% tax on all overseas purchases so Amazon didn't want to collect and pass on the tax so now we have to use their extremely limited Amazon Australia site 

From this other picture it seems as if the top doesn't have the foam so it should be see through..


----------



## eggnogg (Oct 31, 2018)

BGVP branded case is cheaper btw


Spoiler: []











or these, kz resin but clear white
just remove the foam for true transparent looks


Spoiler: resin


----------



## HombreCangrejo

For 11.11, Audbos P4 will fall in the sub-100$ range.

Also the 9 tail, as it was in the Brands Week.


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> BGVP branded case is cheaper btw
> 
> 
> Spoiler: []
> ...



My beef with the KZ case is it’s size. I can barely fit IEMs in them. They should have made them 50%-100% bigger.


----------



## Wiljen

Got my review of the NiceHCK EzAudio D4 done today.  The D4 is way better than it deserves to be for the price and at $8 on 11.11 deserves to be in a lot of baskets.  I'll likely grab 3 or 4 for gifting.

http://audiofool.reviews/2018/10/31/ez-audio-d4/


----------



## voon

Hm .. I'm so tempted but the thread has me more confused than enlighted ..  I listen to nearly anything, from trance to game/movie tracks to celtic folk to rock and opera metal to classics and I like a bit of an "energetic" sound. I also like buying something that is not a lottery to an extreme (i.e. models with known very bad quality control etc) ... but I could use a few good sounding cheap in ears to use at work etc (where across the laptop, I have come to even like bluetooth extenders, sicne you can walk around your laptop/table). Is it possible to suggest something among the Chinas for that use?


----------



## CoiL

what`s Your budget?


----------



## voon

CoiL said:


> what`s Your budget?



For risky purchases like these in unknown and inconsistent Chinese waters? I'd say I won't go above 100 USD.


----------



## CoiL (Oct 31, 2018)

voon said:


> For risky purchases like these in unknown and inconsistent Chinese waters? I'd say I won't go above 100 USD.


Next 4 questions:
1) what is Your source gear (to know amping and impedance-match needs)?
2) what file quality You mainly listen to (good IEM can`t really "shine" up to its potential when using lossy low-quality files)?
3) how You like to wear Your IEM (cable) - over the ear or straight down?
4) do You need often to remove and put back on Your IEM (to know if foam tips are ok or not, it affects SQ)?

If You want to have safe buy, then penonaudio is one great place to order chi-fi from.


----------



## voon (Oct 31, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Next 4 questions:
> 1) what is Your source gear (to know amping and impedance-match needs)?
> 2) what file quality You mainly listen to (good IEM can`t really "shine" up to its potential when using lossy low-quality files)?
> 3) how You like to wear Your IEM (cable) - over the ear or straight down?
> ...



1. It'll have to work with ordinary weaker source, that is to say stuff like my Samsung Galaxy S9+ phone, or my not too powerful tiny StarTech USB 96kHz DAC, or the Laptops Audio out ..... or if I can get that, a good BT extender (to eventually work cableless). I'm not an extreme audiophile ... but I do like clean, nonmushy bass and clean, non chirpy/shattery highs etc .. i.e. the usual things nobody really wants. Of course I get that "taste" is very difficult to cater for, but see it more like a general quality request for a thing that works with those not necessarily very audiophile sources. I also do have an older iBasso D10 amp and some Fiio X5 or soemthign Audioplayer somewhere, which sound pretty neat.

2. A lot ... from Youtube across thing slike 320 or VBR mp3s to FLACs. But I'm not the audiophile that considers anything but FLAC good .. I'm quite happy with less. I like vivid, energetic sounding headphones, but without too much crazy (which would get on my nerves after a while).

3. I normally have them straight down. Is over ear annoying a lot of people? It's just not something I used so far.

4. Yes they go in and out quite often ... I like my comply replacement tips the most ... the always fit really well in my ear, while rubber, plasticy "mushroom" shapes tend to be uncomfortable for me .. or simply fall out, even if I tried various sizes.


Addendum: I currently have two inears I use(d) .. the Optoma NuForce BE Sport3, which is my go to bluetooth inear which to me sounds quite nice with comply tips, and an Entymotic HF5, which sounds a bit flatter, but which I had bought because people raved about how isolating they are .. and they are nearly nice with that .. but they have a downside to me: their filters clog up extremely fast .. I dunno why, I have no issues with any other inear. The clogged up one becomes totally silent then. 

Does that help?

BTW thanks very much for looking into my request, I know how irritating "what's the best xxx" requests are


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> My beef with the KZ case is it’s size. I can barely fit IEMs in them. They should have made them 50%-100% bigger.


I have the same issue with them. I bought 3 of them, but only end up using the one because most of my cables and iem's won't fit.


----------



## Slater

thejoker13 said:


> I have the same issue with them. I bought 3 of them, but only end up using the one because most of my cables and iem's won't fit.



They are nice to look at though.

Maybe store your wallet and cash in it while at the beach.

I thought about removing the foam lining. But then you lose the protection the lining provides!

All they needed to do was remake the older black plastic KZ case (dimensions), except make it out of the thicker Pelican style plastic/latch that the new KZ case uses. Then it would have been perfect.


----------



## thejoker13

Slater said:


> They are nice to look at though.
> 
> Maybe store your wallet and cash in it while at the beach.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that really would be the perfect combination for sure! I still use the old KZ hard case just for it's size, but it's definitely cheaper and poorly constructed compared to the new cases.


----------



## oriole (Nov 1, 2018)

After mainly using KZ ZSE, the GGMM C800 (gold color) feels like changing shades to prescription glasses for nearsightedness. The clarity is amazing, but I can't listen to them for long because of the brightness. I think my brain will adjust to this in time and I will enjoy them even more.


----------



## Slater

oriole said:


> After mainly using KZ ZSE, the GGMM C800 (gold color) feels like changing shades to prescription glasses for nearsightedness. The clarity is amazing, but I can't listen to them for long because of the brightness. I think my brain will adjust to this in time and I will enjoy them even more.



Yeah, the ZSE was kinda a big disappointment. I had high hopes, because it sure looks cool and is well built. I mean, it's not horrible, but it was just too dark and veiled for my tastes. Adding a BA would brighten it up, along with a bit of retuning. Maybe KZ will revise it down the road.


----------



## Slater (Nov 1, 2018)

I posted a review of the BQEYZ KB1 (my 1st official HeadFi review): https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/reviews#review-21112

Lemme know what you think. I did skip the 'fancy photos' that some of you other folks take. That's something I will improve next time


----------



## HungryPanda

@Slater nice review, well written


----------



## GrassFed

Perhaps try deeper insert with smaller size silicone soft tips, if you haven't already.


oriole said:


> After mainly using KZ ZSE, the GGMM C800 (gold color) feels like changing shades to prescription glasses for nearsightedness. The clarity is amazing, but I can't listen to them for long because of the brightness. I think my brain will adjust to this in time and I will enjoy them even more.


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 1, 2018)

VJJB N30


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## re.on

I don't know what IEMs/earbuds to buy for the upcoming Ali Sale. Any good recommendations?


----------



## tripside (Nov 1, 2018)

re.on said:


> I don't know what IEMs/earbuds to buy for the upcoming Ali Sale. Any good recommendations?




Under 20$
KZ ZS4
TRN V20
KZ ZSN
Fiio F3

Under 30$
Tin Audio T2
NiceHCK EB2 (earbud)

Under 40$
KZ AS10

Under 50$
BQEYZ KC2
TFZ T2 Galaxy

Under 100$
Audbos P4
NiceHCK EBX (earbud)


----------



## voon (Nov 2, 2018)

Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge about chinese makes: Is a 100$ish Audbos P4 that much better than a BA setup in the 20-30$ range? I just ask, because cheapo markets like the chinese have a tendency to have sellers, that sell at "real" price and others that try to make money from people with more money (who buy things still cheap to them) and sell at a much higher price, while not really offering more quality. I did see, that they put four BAs into the P4, though (and realized they cram up to 7 of those into an earpiece apaprently for higher prices).

And a bit offtopic, a similar thing I saw with cables .. ali has (claimed 7N copper/silverfinish) octocore cables at 20$. Which sounds cheap and I have no idea if they're bad (an exemple would be https://tinyurl.com/ydgck3de .. my guess is they N claims .. 8N in this case, is just random blahblah).


----------



## scottySK

re.on said:


> I don't know what IEMs/earbuds to buy for the upcoming Ali Sale. Any good recommendations?


Good prices available on the trn V80 , tin Audio T2 and KZ zs6


----------



## scottySK

voon said:


> Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge about chinese makes: Is a 100$ish Audbos P4 that much better than a BA setup in the 20-30$ range? I just ask, because cheapo markets like the chinese have a tendency to have sellers, that sell at "real" price and others that try to make money from people with more money (who buy things still cheap to them) and sell at a much higher price, while not really offering more quality. I did see, that they put four BAs into the P4, though (and realized they cram up to 7 of those into an earpiece apaprently for higher prices).
> 
> And a bit offtopic, a similar thing I saw with cables .. ali has (claimed 7N copper/silverfinish) octocore cables at 20$. Which sounds cheap and I have no idea if they're bad (an exemple would be https://tinyurl.com/ydgck3de .. my guess is they N claims .. 8N in this case, is just random blahblah).



TRN have new 8 core cables for under $10usd that are pretty nice for how cheap they are


----------



## voon

ZS6 seem to cost the same as ZS10 .. is there a reason to go for DD instead of BA drives? Or is BA always superior/cleaner etc? Or can DD deliver more bass and a hybrid BA/DD is better for bass people? I'm a bit confused there.


----------



## scottySK

voon said:


> ZS6 seem to cost the same as ZS10 .. is there a reason to go for DD instead of BA drives? Or is BA always superior/cleaner etc? Or can DD deliver more bass and a hybrid BA/DD is better for bass people? I'm a bit confused there.


From my understanding, generally a dynamic driver will be able to produce more sub bass than a BA. With that being said, I am yet to own an all BA earphone. Ive heard good things about the KZ AS10 however..


----------



## archy121 (Nov 2, 2018)

rum_runner said:


> Just received BQEYZ BQ3 earphones and I am very impressed.  I think better than every KZ based on a short time listening. So far just with default tips Very Punchy bass, very good mids, and bright highs without sibilance.  Still waiting for BGVP DMG to arrive, but I have to say these are probably sitting amongst the top of all Chinese earbuds I've tried (and I think I have tried most of them).



Please do a comparison when you have the DMG.
I’m wondering how much more will I hear in buying DMG instead of BQEYZ


----------



## kukkurovaca

voon said:


> ZS6 seem to cost the same as ZS10 .. is there a reason to go for DD instead of BA drives? Or is BA always superior/cleaner etc? Or can DD deliver more bass and a hybrid BA/DD is better for bass people? I'm a bit confused there.



_Generally _speaking, dynamic drivers have more bass impact, while BA has faster bass. 

The amount of bass in the frequency response as well as subbass extension depend on tuning and the specific drivers used in the design, so you need to look at reviews or listen to them yourself to know, can't judge just from the driver type.

You can get very good bass in any driver setup, but if you want the bass to have a lot of slam/impact, then probably you want a dynamic driver or hybrid.


----------



## kukkurovaca

voon said:


> Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge about chinese makes: Is a 100$ish Audbos P4 that much better than a BA setup in the 20-30$ range? I just ask, because cheapo markets like the chinese have a tendency to have sellers, that sell at "real" price and others that try to make money from people with more money (who buy things still cheap to them) and sell at a much higher price, while not really offering more quality. I did see, that they put four BAs into the P4, though (and realized they cram up to 7 of those into an earpiece apaprently for higher prices).
> 
> And a bit offtopic, a similar thing I saw with cables .. ali has (claimed 7N copper/silverfinish) octocore cables at 20$. Which sounds cheap and I have no idea if they're bad (an exemple would be https://tinyurl.com/ydgck3de .. my guess is they N claims .. 8N in this case, is just random blahblah).



Can't comment on that specific IEM, but speaking generally: Correctly tuning an IEM is hard. Going up to a higher price tier means you're paying for more care in the design and tuning process to get a good frequency response, detail,etc. There are some real gems at the low end of the market, but you have to rely on the community to sniff them out. : ) 

It will also to some extent depend on preferences. If you like a V-shaped signature (lifted bass and treble), that's easy to find at all price points. But a neutral signature is much harder to find on the cheap.

Whether the price difference is worth it is entirely subjective. Diminishing returns apply heavily in audio, also. The difference between a $20 IEM and a $100 IEM is going to be much larger than the difference between the $100 IEM and a $200 IEM.


----------



## SSakul

Audbos were introduced as 200$ Iems . That alone doesnt justify reason to get em though .

 But company behind em is now TenHZ , thats why Audbos are now so cheap .


----------



## voon (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks .. but that's a bit the problem. I perfectly understand that a properly made thing, balanced, tune whatever is more pricey. But how do you spot that difference when you're in the market to buy one? So yes ... I can do nothing but read reviews. But they, too, mean nothing .. because what's good to person A is crap to person B .. depending on where they come from, taste etc .... I mean even intra comparisons of the same review across the years are difficult to understand ... is a thing made 10 years ago with a rating of 9 of 10 better than a current make with 7 of 10? Or are even two of the same year comparable? Is a 7/10 high end one better than a 10/10 cheap one? It's so very, very confusing ....


----------



## kukkurovaca

voon said:


> Thanks .. but that's a bit the problem. I perfectly udnerstand that a properly made thing, balanced, tune whatever is more pricey. But how do you spot that difference when you're in the market to buy one? So yes ... I can do nothing but read reviews. But they, too, mean nothing .. because what's good to person A is crap to person B .. depending on where they come from, taste etc .... I mean even intra comparisons of the same review across the years are difficult tu udnerstand ... is a thing made 10 years ago with a rating of 9 of 10 better than a current make with 7 of 10? Or are even two of the same year comparable? Is a 7/10 high end one better than a 10/10 cheap one? It's so very, very confusing ....



A good starting point is to buy something that a lot of people have and like, and which a lot of people have reviewed. That provides a good basis of comparison when reading other reviews or when asking folks about stuff they've tried.

Preference varies widely, as does individual ear anatomy etc., so when relying on reviews, you want to pay attention not just to whether folks like something but why they like it, (or dislike it), etc.


----------



## Wiljen (Nov 2, 2018)

Now that Otto and I have both listened to the EZAudio D4 and proved the one I got is not a fluke or one off, I think they deserve a very solid spot on this list.  At $12 they are insanely good and 11.11 has them going on sale for $8.     No way this earphone should be sub-$50 from a sound quality viewpoint and it easily competes with several I've paid $100 for.   Clarity is phenomenal.  Instrument separation and imaging are just nuts for a $10 in-ear.     I am going to order a bunch of these for gifts and may just bite the bullet and buy them for $12 each and see if I can get them here in time for Christmas.


----------



## Emelya

Wiljen said:


> Now that Otto and I have both listened to the EZAudio D4 and proved the one I got is not a fluke or one off, I think they deserve a very solid spot on this list.  At $12 they are insanely good and 11.11 has them going on sale for $8.     No way this earphone should be sub-$50 from a sound quality viewpoint and it easily competes with several I've paid $100 for.   Clarity is phenomenal.  Instrument separation and imaging are just nuts for a $10 in-ear.     I am going to order a bunch of these for gifts and may just bite the bullet and buy them for $12 each and see if I can get them here in time for Christmas.


Do you know anything about the X12 model? And it seems to me that EZAudio and HZSound belong to the same owner


----------



## tripside

Wiljen said:


> Now that Otto and I have both listened to the EZAudio D4 and proved the one I got is not a fluke or one off, I think they deserve a very solid spot on this list.  At $12 they are insanely good and 11.11 has them going on sale for $8.     No way this earphone should be sub-$50 from a sound quality viewpoint and it easily competes with several I've paid $100 for.   Clarity is phenomenal.  Instrument separation and imaging are just nuts for a $10 in-ear.     I am going to order a bunch of these for gifts and may just bite the bullet and buy them for $12 each and see if I can get them here in time for Christmas.



Speaking of VFM buys, I received the QKZ DM300 today. They are not a new find, and have been reviewed before. I got them for around 6USD and I have the same things to say as you do about the D4s. Amazing clarity and imaging.


----------



## Wiljen

Emelya said:


> Do you know anything about the X12 model? And it seems to me that EZAudio and HZSound belong to the same owner



I don't know anything about the x12. I'll ask Jim at NiceHCK if they have it.


----------



## Wiljen

tripside said:


> Speaking of VFM buys, I received the QKZ DM300 today. They are not a new find, and have been reviewed before. I got them for around 6USD and I have the same things to say as you do about the D4s. Amazing clarity and imaging.



I've had the QKZ DM300 before and while better than expected, I don't think it is anywhere close to the D4 in overall clarity.


----------



## Baam

voon said:


> Thanks .. but that's a bit the problem. I perfectly understand that a properly made thing, balanced, tune whatever is more pricey. But how do you spot that difference when you're in the market to buy one? So yes ... I can do nothing but read reviews. But they, too, mean nothing .. because what's good to person A is crap to person B .. depending on where they come from, taste etc .... I mean even intra comparisons of the same review across the years are difficult to understand ... is a thing made 10 years ago with a rating of 9 of 10 better than a current make with 7 of 10? Or are even two of the same year comparable? Is a 7/10 high end one better than a 10/10 cheap one? It's so very, very confusing ....


I think I was in a similar situation you are now and you are right: You can do nothing but read reviews, unless you actually try the IEMs. 

The IEMs in this thread are great in the regard that they are cheap and good, so since I could afford it, from time to time I tried one of the "hot ones" and checked my preferences, though my aim was going for a more expensive one as my actual goal here was testing if chi-fi could actually deliver before moving to more expensive items (Spoiler: Yes, chi-fi delivers). So I bought like 4 IEMs and they all were good and I didn't feel like I wasted my money on something unworthy even if I didn't like it.

So for what it is worth, my greatest hit and my greatest miss were two IEMs, one was one of the banned ones, the other one the highly regarded TRN V80. The banned ones are great, suit my music and taste, I like them more than my previous 70€ well known earphones and they were like 40 euros. Yet the TRN V80 sounded very good the price and were very comfortable, but just not for me as I found the treble to sound like "artificial", "mechanic". If you look at reviews from both items, you are bound to see comparison between them, adding the TinAudio T2 in there along the BQEYZ, so how come two of the top IEMs as per the reviews gave me such differentiated opinions? Because the reviews are just another guy's view, as you say. Still, the experience was great, gave me new light comparing two products of similar price side by side and hey, it was fun! If you can do the same, I encourage you to go for it.

Regarding the 7/10 on an expensive IEM being a superior product than a 10/10 cheap one or a 10/10 old one worse than a 7/10 new one, that is a topic that is interesting and applicable beyond audio reviews. For me, I rather know the reviewer (as in his previous reviews and his considerations). For example, the one from youtube "Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews" makes (or used to make as he seems to only unbox these days) very clear comments on how something is great *for the price *and how something expensive is just way above though implying a way lower price/quality ratio. As well, knowing the reviewer may give you more data on how to take his words if you own any of the products he reviewed and you compare your thoughts to his/her, then apply that comparison on the rest.


----------



## fenderbendr

What are some good IEM’s under $50 that fit like the KZ ZS3(or any over ear style like that) and are great for classic rock, hard rock, and metal? I’m just looking for something that gives a good kick drum punch, a nice snare drum attack, and a quality midrange for the guitars. I don’t get much of the punch and attack from the ZS3, even though I’ve done the foam mod and removed the grill cover.


----------



## gemmoglock

Hi everyone, anyone has views to share on the Tenhz P4 Pro? Currently on Massdrop for 80USD. I was thinking about T2 Pro but these aren't that much more expensive.

I enjoy both neutral _and_ v-shape earphones, what matters to me is frequency extension and tonal accuracy (e.g. violins sound like violins) because I listen to anything from EDM to classical orchestral works to vocals. Past IEMs I've liked include the B100, B400 (if it had a bit more extended treble), KZ ZS3/ATR/ED16 aka ZS7, IT01, ATH-E40, Mee Pinnacle PX/P1 and for headphones, HD600/HD650/DT880.


----------



## feline (Nov 3, 2018)

I just returned from Taiwan where in an ordinary consumer electronic store I purchased intopic jazz i 92. I have put foam tips on to tone them down.With these tips for around US 20 they are fantastic. Just for reference I have Westone 4 , 1More, Macaw gt600.


----------



## NeonHD

fenderbendr said:


> What are some good IEM’s under $50 that fit like the KZ ZS3(or any over ear style like that) and are great for classic rock, hard rock, and metal? I’m just looking for something that gives a good kick drum punch, a nice snare drum attack, and a quality midrange for the guitars. I don’t get much of the punch and attack from the ZS3, even though I’ve done the foam mod and removed the grill cover.



Try the new ZS4, mids and treble are much more pronounced as I've heard.


----------



## Huxley

Anyone have the BGVP DM6?
I really like my **** 4in1 but find them lacking in clarity and timbre.
Looking at running them with a BTR3.


----------



## CoiL (Nov 3, 2018)

Huxley said:


> I really like my **** 4in1 but* find them lacking in clarity and timbre.*
> Looking at running them with a BTR3.


Seems like a problem rather with Your source gear than 4in1. 4in1 has pretty great clarity and treble (even too harsh when used with low-impedance cable).
Maybe You need something with little boosted treble to sound ok with Your gear?
To me though, 4in1 sounded just a littlebit "boring/dry", otherwise very good chi-fi IEM (especially for the price and with high-impedance cable).


----------



## Huxley (Nov 3, 2018)

CoiL said:


> Seems like a problem rather with Your source gear than 4in1. 4in1 has pretty great clarity and treble (even too harsh when used with low-impedance cable).
> Maybe You need something with little boosted treble to sound ok with Your gear?
> To me though, 4in1 sounded just a littlebit "boring/dry", otherwise very good chi-fi IEM (especially for the price and with high-impedance cable).


Perhaps it could be my bt reciever, it's just atpx so maybe I need more?
Source is my mate 20 pro, was a lenovo p2 and I'm not noticing much difference.
You could be right, they are accurate just don't have much life in them.
Shame as I love the signature.
Edit - Just put them through the pc, much better but like you say they sound boring.

Normally I'm listening to my Ultrasone Pro 900, perhaps my ears have been spoilt?


----------



## voon

Baam said:


> ..  two IEMs, one was one of the banned ones, the other one the highly regarded TRN V80. The banned ones are great, suit my music and taste,



What does banned mean? Is that something related to IEMs or a bad store? Or is this something about this forum? Not sure if I need to google that word with regards to IEMs, nonnative and not very techsavvy with regards to IEMs.


----------



## drawun

voon said:


> What does banned mean? Is that something related to IEMs or a bad store? Or is this something about this forum? Not sure if I need to google that word with regards to IEMs, nonnative and not very techsavvy with regards to IEMs.


Taken from Slater's signature.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## voon

drawun said:


> Taken from Slater's signature.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342



Thanks. So a forum thing .. not going on about it then, thanks


----------



## gemmoglock

gemmoglock said:


> Hi everyone, anyone has views to share on the Tenhz P4 Pro? Currently on Massdrop for 80USD. I was thinking about T2 Pro but these aren't that much more expensive.
> 
> I enjoy both neutral _and_ v-shape earphones, what matters to me is frequency extension and tonal accuracy (e.g. violins sound like violins) because I listen to anything from EDM to classical orchestral works to vocals. Past IEMs I've liked include the B100, B400 (if it had a bit more extended treble), KZ ZS3/ATR/ED16 aka ZS7, IT01, ATH-E40, Mee Pinnacle PX/P1 and for headphones, HD600/HD650/DT880.



Anyone knows if there are other forums with P4 Pro users? Would like go get some advice before going ahead to try it! Thank you.


----------



## Emelya

Are there any owners of the HelloEar Arc (Xiaomi) here? It looks unusual. The price is acceptable. But there're a lot of negative comments on Kickstarter. Is it really trash?


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

What are the differences in sound between the audbos p4 and the tenhz p4 pro? On paper it looks similar although some say its different (probably due to the different shells?). If anybody owns both, can you make a direct comparison between the two? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## tripside

One of the members compared them some pages ago. Use the search option to find the post. 



ssnjrthgr8 said:


> What are the differences in sound between the audbos p4 and the tenhz p4 pro? On paper it looks similar although some say its different (probably due to the different shells?). If anybody owns both, can you make a direct comparison between the two? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## silverfishla

Anybody try the **** V2?


----------



## crabdog

Here's my BQEYZ KB1 review for anyone who's interested. Enjoy 
https://primeaudio.org/bqeyz-kb1-iem-review/


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the EZAudio D4 is up.


----------



## jibberish

I've already got an 11.11 order queued up at the NiceHCK store, looks like I might as well go ahead and add a D4 to the cart.


----------



## stryed

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the EZAudio D4 is up.



Adding 3 for gifts


----------



## Zerohour88

ssnjrthgr8 said:


> What are the differences in sound between the audbos p4 and the tenhz p4 pro? On paper it looks similar although some say its different (probably due to the different shells?). If anybody owns both, can you make a direct comparison between the two? Would really appreciate it!



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2539#post-14511825


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

I don't want to be that guy but,
*TFZ T2 Galaxy vs TRN v80?*
I'm mainly looking for an open sound, perhaps mid centric, with soundstage as a priority. I'm upgrading from the V80's I already have. I might also pick up a OKCSC M2 or ZX1 during 11/11, so I guess also, 
*TFZ T2 Galaxy vs M2/ZX1? *
(yes I know that they are headphones, but why not.)


----------



## Returnity

Does anybody know a good alternative for TRN V80 with similar bass, mids and preferably a more tamed treble? 

I love treble but V80's highs are just plain incorrect, aggressive and disturbing with silicone tips. I really want to love the V80 but for me it's unusable without foam tips. Foam tips tame the highs and turn the V80 to an amazing IEM but tbh I dislike foam tips and avoid them if possible. 

Revonext QT2 might be brought up but I read that there are QC issues with those so it's a no-go for me.


----------



## HungryPanda

Returnity said:


> Does anybody know a good alternative for TRN V80 with similar bass, mids and preferably a more tamed treble?
> 
> I love treble but V80's highs are just plain incorrect, aggressive and disturbing with silicone tips. I really want to love the V80 but for me it's unusable without foam tips. Foam tips tame the highs and turn the V80 to an amazing IEM but tbh I dislike foam tips and avoid them if possible.
> 
> Revonext QT2 might be brought up but I read that there are QC issues with those so it's a no-go for me.


I would suggest the BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## DrBrawler

Who wants to help me spend money on 11-11? Lol. Considering qt2, bq3, t2 galaxy, or as10. I listen to mostly bass heavy genres. I enjoy a nice full bodied mid range as well as rumble


----------



## 1clearhead

DrBrawler said:


> Who wants to help me spend money on 11-11? Lol. Considering qt2, bq3, t2 galaxy, or as10. I listen to mostly bass heavy genres. I enjoy a nice full bodied mid range as well as rumble


You may want to definitely include the KZ ZSN in that list. 

-Clear


----------



## voon

Out of curiosity: Which is the one for electronic (trance, electrohouse etc), epic (film/game tracks) and other very energetic, precise electric instrument music?


----------



## GrassFed

Emelya said:


> I can't say anything about these i.Valux HDBA001, but as far as I remember, their other model - HDBA002 - is the same as HiLisening HLSX-808/Magaosi M1. Some reviews say it is better than the famous Urbanfun HiFi. Better low bass region, more detailed sound and better soundstage. But highs are sharp with more sibilance.
> I'd prefer the ES670 or the original Timmkoo ES635


Finally got myself the ES670. They're top notch. Just as I thought nothing else could come close to the many amazing chi-fi toys I got :-D This thing is among the very best. It's pretty big but fits easily straight out of the box. I'm happy with the stock silicone tips - the black core, sorta narrow tips. Plenty of bass. Soft tips probably bring out even more bass. It got a BA so no lacking in clarity here, but without any harshness. Very easy to listen to.
Joyplus is clearing them out on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3QV7ND


----------



## DrBrawler

1clearhead said:


> You may want to definitely include the KZ ZSN in that list.
> 
> -Clear


Thanx. I just read b9scrambler review, I may grab a set since they're sub 20


----------



## Slater

GrassFed said:


> Finally got myself the ES670. They're top notch. Just as I thought nothing else could come close to the many amazing chi-fi toys I got :-D This thing is among the very best. It's pretty big but fits easily straight out of the box. I'm happy with the stock silicone tips - the black core, sorta narrow tips. Plenty of bass. Soft tips probably bring out even more bass. It got a BA so no lacking in clarity here, but without any harshness. Very easy to listen to.
> Joyplus is clearing them out on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3QV7ND



It’s just so ugly and uncomfortable looking.

Do you happen to have any other Estron/EMI/Timmkoo/JoyPlus models to compare? Like the C600, C610, C630, etc?


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> It’s just so ugly and uncomfortable looking.
> 
> Do you happen to have any other Estron/EMI/Timmkoo/JoyPlus models to compare? Like the C600, C610, C630, etc?



I currently own the C670 and previously owned the C630, including some overlapping time when I had both (the cable on my C630's right side eventually failed, and I'm not handy enough to fix it).  They are extremely similar in sound, I think they are the same drivers used in both of those models. They even have the same black filter that you can remove like on the C630 that gives similar results. 

The fit on the C670 isn't the most comfortable fit in the world, if the housings were slightly angled it would be better. But, it's comfortable enough that I regularly go to bed at night listening to the C670 as I fall asleep. Also the cable is a lot nicer than the one used on the C630, at least for the C630s with the white cable.

They're a great deal at $7, I honestly might order a backup pair right now.


----------



## josesol07

Hi, have read good things about BQEYZ QB3 and KZ AS10, having both about the same price at Amazon. 
 I am torn between those 2 models for outdoor use. Soundstage and imaging is important to me, and would prefer a balanced signature. Listen mainly to Prog rock, classic rock, R&B, hip hip and jazz fusion.
Which one would you recommend? Appreciate your feddback
Jose


----------



## Slater

jibberish said:


> I currently own the C670 and previously owned the C630, including some overlapping time when I had both (the cable on my C630's right side eventually failed, and I'm not handy enough to fix it).  They are extremely similar in sound, I think they are the same drivers used in both of those models. They even have the same black filter that you can remove like on the C630 that gives similar results.
> 
> The fit on the C670 isn't the most comfortable fit in the world, if the housings were slightly angled it would be better. But, it's comfortable enough that I regularly go to bed at night listening to the C670 as I fall asleep. Also the cable is a lot nicer than the one used on the C630, at least for the C630s with the white cable.
> 
> They're a great deal at $7, I honestly might order a backup pair right now.



Since they sound the same as the c630 I’m gonna pass.

I do like the tuning of the c630, and having a better cable is worth it. The  c630 are $20, so $7 is a great deal.

However, once I heard the c631 I fell in love! I wish they were still available at the blowout price from a few months ago.


----------



## Slater

josesol07 said:


> Hi, have read good things about BQEYZ QB3 and KZ AS10, having both about the same price at Amazon.
> I am torn between those 2 models for outdoor use. Soundstage and imaging is important to me, and would prefer a balanced signature. Listen mainly to Prog rock, classic rock, R&B, hip hip and jazz fusion.
> Which one would you recommend? Appreciate your feddback
> Jose



If you want more balanced, I’d consider the BQEYZ KC2 and TinAudio T2 as well.


----------



## josesol07

Slater said:


> If you want more balanced, I’d consider the BQEYZ KC2 and TinAudio T2 as well.


I´m concerned about the treble spyke the KC2 presents as mentioned in some Amazon´s reviews, and not very fond of T2 form factor.
I wouldn´t mind an slight V-shape signature, as I am enjoying IT01 so much.
Actually, i expect to receive BGVP  DM6 any day next week and hope that one takes care of the balanced signature I am looking for.
Puting aside sound signature, which one among QC3 and AS10 is more engaging?
thanks, Jose


----------



## ShakyJake

GrassFed said:


> Finally got myself the ES670. They're top notch. Just as I thought nothing else could come close to the many amazing chi-fi toys I got :-D This thing is among the very best. It's pretty big but fits easily straight out of the box. I'm happy with the stock silicone tips - the black core, sorta narrow tips. Plenty of bass. Soft tips probably bring out even more bass. It got a BA so no lacking in clarity here, but without any harshness. Very easy to listen to.
> Joyplus is clearing them out on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3QV7ND



I believe that you have the Timmkoo/Joyplus/Estron c631s. How do the c670s compare?



Slater said:


> Since they sound the same as the c630 I’m gonna pass.
> 
> I do like the tuning of the c630, and having a better cable is worth it. The  c630 are $20, so $7 is a great deal.
> 
> However, once I heard the c631 I fell in love! I wish they were still available at the blowout price from a few months ago.



I agree with Slater (as usual). The c631 is a gem. But the $7 price tag for the c670 was too tempting... So one is coming my way.


----------



## Slater

josesol07 said:


> Puting aside sound signature, which one among QC3 and AS10 is more engaging?
> thanks, Jose



I can't help you there; I haven't heard either of those.

Although since you have a BGVP DM6 on the way, I would wait and see how it sounds before deciding on others. My understanding is the DM6 is a significant step up the others you've mentioned.


----------



## silverfishla (Nov 4, 2018)

My one concern with the DM6 is that is has a bit of a laid back treble.  It’s fine if you listen to straight rock (I mean who wants to hear the drummer ride a cymbal through the whole song).  But....if you listen to bands with jangly guitars, where those high instruments drive the songs (ie: Big Star, Bangles, the Police (Stewart Copeland’s hi-hat stuff), early Tom Petty)) those instruments can sound not up in the mix enough to drive the songs like I’m used to (or how they should, subjective).  Just something to think about.  Otherwise, great.
Edit:  And it really has a lot to do with which DAP you’re using too.


----------



## GrassFed

Slater said:


> It’s just so ugly and uncomfortable looking.
> 
> Do you happen to have any other Estron/EMI/Timmkoo/JoyPlus models to compare? Like the C600, C610, C630, etc?


The look was mainly the reason I didn't try it sooner  But it fits very well, and seems solidly built. My C630 died a while back, so can't directly compare, but ES670 got more bass and slightly less treble. I like this better than C630, both fit and sound signature.


----------



## GrassFed

ShakyJake said:


> I believe that you have the Timmkoo/Joyplus/Estron c631s. How do the c670s compare?


I don't have C631. Like ES670 more than C630 though.


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Since they sound the same as the c630 I’m gonna pass.
> 
> I do like the tuning of the c630, and having a better cable is worth it. The  c630 are $20, so $7 is a great deal.
> 
> However, once I heard the c631 I fell in love! I wish they were still available at the blowout price from a few months ago.



Iagree 100% with that last paragraph. Only wish I had bought 2 more pairs at the Amazon Blowout price.


----------



## DocHoliday

Isn't it somewhat odd that the original Chi-Fi pioneer is barely mentioned on the Chi-Fi threads.




 

SoundMAGIC was my very first Chi-Fi in-ear monitor and they were great five years ago but detachable cables have become the norm for Chi-Fi in 2018 and the dizzying number of excellent sounding and well-built IEMs at the $40 price point simply can't be ignored. 

Still, a well-tuned single dynamic is always worth mentioning and word on the street is that the single dynamic E11 is the E10 with a shave and a shower (cleaned up quite nicely). Eventually, someone will give us a report  (.......errrrr, not me. Too much fun collecting other Chi-Fi).


----------



## Emelya

Slater said:


> It’s just so ugly and uncomfortable looking.


This design in fact is not original. Estron just copied it from the Elecom EHP-CH3000, very good bassy earphones from Japan. And I share the opinion that the C/ES670 is a little bit better than the C630


GrassFed said:


> Finally got myself the ES670


Be careful with the cable. It starts to wear out just in few weeks


----------



## xanlamin

I have a C671 in brand new condition to let go. PM me if you want. It is not in FS thread.


----------



## eggnogg

upcoming TRN IM1 : 1DD+1BA



Spoiler: [][]


----------



## chinmie

eggnogg said:


> upcoming TRN IM1 : 1DD+1BA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]



eerily similar looking to the Secret Garden, but this is dual driver


----------



## CoiL

eggnogg said:


> upcoming TRN IM1 : 1DD+1BA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]


Wonder what`s the price?


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 5, 2018)

CoiL said:


> price?


~usd 20-30
with proper sound tube for each driver


----------



## Zerohour88

eggnogg said:


> upcoming TRN IM1 : 1DD+1BA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]



Wanted to share the FR graph for it, then I noticed the disclaimer below, lol. Why bother putting it in then

while some chi-fi just slap any FR and call it that (maybe its the FR they measured somehow but got distorted, who knows), they've been quite good on showing actual FR recently (the Tenhz and Audbos models comes to mind)


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 6, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> ~usd 20-30
> with proper sound tube for each driver



Very cool, Eggnog! Two finds in one night (ZS3E & 1M1).

Keep this up and you'll quickly become the designated go-to guy for what is up and coming.


When I was seven or eight years old one of my favorite places to go was called "The Sweet Shop". When I walked in the door I was greeted with a wall of what seemed like two hundred different types of candy and I wanted to try everything. 



Spoiler





 


 


Now&Later
 
 
 


Lemonheads 
 
 
 


Alexander the Grape
 


BlowPops
 


Good&Plenty
 
 


JawBreakers
 
 


JujyFruits
 


and those little red gummy fish (Swedish Fish)






These Chi-Fi threads give me that same old familiar feeling.

We've got KZ, BQEYZ (I've resigned myself to calling them BK's), TRN and so many others. Feel like a kid in a candy store all over again.

Love it!


----------



## ssnjrthgr8

eggnogg said:


> ~usd 20-30
> with proper sound tube for each driver


Hmm... Interesting. Especially the sound tube part


----------



## voon

Would you say a BVGP DMG is, being amore expensive ChiFi earphone, worth the upgrade over say a KS ZS6? Aka, really better quality, better possibilities with an equalizer or whatever obvious pro .. or is it just a tastething and somewhat overpriced comapred to the huge amount of chinese earphones in the 30-40$ range?


----------



## eggnogg (Nov 5, 2018)

DocHoliday said:


> Very cool, Eggnog! Two finds in one night (ZS3E & 1M1).
> 
> Keep this up and you'll quickly become the designated go-to guy for what is up and coming.



nah, sooner or later, somebody gonna find out these.
i'll keep posting for the sake of it.

here some 11.11 deal.
get tfz t1 for 10 bucks after you spend on any iem at TFZ official store.


----------



## hizzy

Any suggestions for a tiny, hopefully lightweight, dirt cheap iem? I don’t care about the sound since I’m just using it to play games on my phone without bothering anyone. 

I just want them as small as possible (I have weird ears) and extremely cheap (my cat chews wires).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

hizzy said:


> Any suggestions for a tiny, hopefully lightweight, dirt cheap iem? I don’t care about the sound since I’m just using it to play games on my phone without bothering anyone.
> 
> I just want them as small as possible (I have weird ears) and extremely cheap (my cat chews wires).


Im partial to KZ EDR1. They sound really good and are about $5.


----------



## ShakyJake

@Otto Motor posted his take on the *EZAUDIO D4*:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21129

According to Otto, they are really good and only cost $7.99 on 11th November Singles Day. In fact, if you ask Jim at NiceHck he will ship it to you at the $7.99 price right now. I have one pair coming myself.


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakyJake said:


> @Otto Motor posted his take on the *EZAUDIO D4*:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21129
> 
> According to Otto, they are really good and only cost $7.99 on 11th November Singles Day. In fact, if you ask Jim at NiceHck he will ship it to you at the $7.99 price right now. I have one pair coming myself.



I also have one on the way.


----------



## ShakyJake (Nov 5, 2018)

Emelya said:


> This design in fact is not original. Estron just copied it from the Elecom EHP-CH3000, very good bassy earphones from Japan. And I share the opinion that the C/ES670 is a little bit better than the C630
> 
> Be careful with the cable. It starts to wear out just in few weeks



Well, my Joyplus/Estron/Timmkoo c670 arrived today from Amazon. After removing the black cover (and mesh)  from the nozzle they sound really good. Way too good for the $6.99 price tag. So, I ordered a few more as gifts. They are brighter sounding than the c631s, but without any distortion in the treble, unlike the c630s, that I also have, but am not a fan of due to its sibilance. The c670 has decent bass, but this is not a basshead phone. Vocals are well done. I am torn whether I like this better than my c631s that has been one of my goto headphones lately.

I do hope that my cable doesn't fray too much. Thanks @Emelya and @GrassFed for bringing this one to my attention.

At $6.99 these are a steal. Add Prime shipping as icing on the cake (if you have it) I ordered mine yesterday and it showed up this morning on my doorstep.


----------



## hizzy (Nov 5, 2018)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im partial to KZ EDR1. They sound really good and are about $5.



Oh wow, I actually have those. They don’t fit me very well, unfortunately, possibly because of the weight? My ears are really weird. But thanks for the rec.


----------



## GrassFed

hizzy said:


> Oh wow, I actually have those. They don’t fit me very well, unfortunately, possibly because of the weight? My ears are really weird. But thanks for the rec.


Try Betron BS10


----------



## GrassFed

ShakyJake said:


> Well, my Joyplus/Estron/Timmkoo c670 arrived today from Amazon. After removing the black cover (and mesh)  from the nozzle they sound really good. Way too good for the $6.99 price tag. So, I ordered a few more as gifts. They are brighter sounding than the c631s, but without any distortion in the treble, unlike the c630s, that I also have, but am not a fan of due to its sibilance. The c670 has decent bass, but this is not a basshead phone. Vocals are well done. I am torn whether I like this better than my c631s that has been one of my goto headphones lately.
> 
> I do hope that my cable doesn't fray too much. Thanks @Emelya and @GrassFed for bringing this one to my attention.
> 
> At $6.99 these are a steal. Add Prime shipping as icing on the cake (if you have it) I ordered mine yesterday and it showed up this morning on my doorstep.


You make me want to get another pair, but I decided to not be greedy and leave it for some other people here  Actually I kept buying backups for IEMs I like, but too busy collecting new shiny things I rarely came back to the originals, let alone the backups. So no, no more backups... for now


----------



## Slater

hizzy said:


> Any suggestions for a tiny, hopefully lightweight, dirt cheap iem? I don’t care about the sound since I’m just using it to play games on my phone without bothering anyone.
> 
> I just want them as small as possible (I have weird ears) and extremely cheap (my cat chews wires).



KZ EDR1 for $3.

Otherwise, if you are looking for micro-sized IEMs, the Elistooop Mini (aka Kailuhong AR-3001), MEMT X5, and KZ HDS3 would be good options.


----------



## kw8910

V2’s came in today... for $40, wow.


----------



## zazaboy (Nov 6, 2018)

Bgvp dmg are better then KZ zs6 in term of mids. Soundstage are a better on bgvp dmg but not by much .. Instruments sound livelike on dmg


----------



## crabdog

I'm surprised nobody is talking about this one yet (unless I missed it, can't keep up with this thread). The graph on AE looks really bass heavy but those need to be taken with a large sack of salt. It kinda looks like a budget version of the TFZ Secret Garden.


----------



## BramblexD

crabdog said:


> I'm surprised nobody is talking about this one yet (unless I missed it, can't keep up with this thread). The graph on AE looks really bass heavy but those need to be taken with a large sack of salt. It kinda looks like a budget version of the TFZ Secret Garden.



If you look closely under the freq graph it says its just a marketing image and not the real FR. Still, given the metal/acrylic build it should be interesting


----------



## audionab

DocHoliday said:


> Isn't it somewhat odd that the original Chi-Fi pioneer is barely mentioned on the Chi-Fi threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed I would also prefer a well tuned single dd earphones than some 10 driver earphone
i had previously owned rose north forest which were incredible 
i also had panasonic rp-tcm125 which served me well for 3 years
lastly the wonders, sony xb30ex whose bass is still unbeatable in terms of sheer power till date in my iem collection


----------



## crabdog

kw8910 said:


> V2’s came in today... for $40, wow.


My thoughts exactly. It's a good one.


----------



## darmanastartes

kw8910 said:


> V2’s came in today... for $40, wow.


I'm trying to get my hands on a pair of those, they look gorgeous.


----------



## ShakyJake

crabdog said:


> I'm surprised nobody is talking about this one yet (unless I missed it, can't keep up with this thread). The graph on AE looks really bass heavy but those need to be taken with a large sack of salt. It kinda looks like a budget version of the TFZ Secret Garden.



What is the model number?


----------



## hizzy

GrassFed said:


> Try Betron BS10





Slater said:


> KZ EDR1 for $3.
> 
> Otherwise, if you are looking for micro-sized IEMs, the Elistooop Mini (aka Kailuhong AR-3001), MEMT X5, and KZ HDS3 would be good options.



Thank you both! Will definitely be checking them out.


----------



## crabdog

ShakyJake said:


> What is the model number?


TRN IM1


----------



## crabdog

BTW, If anyone wants to see my V2 review click on the link in my sig. Enjoy


----------



## BrunoC (Nov 6, 2018)

hizzy said:


> Thank you both! Will definitely be checking them out.



Just a warning for the Betron BS1O!

I have one bought from Amazon and it's a totally muddy, veiled sound IEM. After some praise here on Headfi, I may have a bad unit, but I wouldn't risk buying the Betron.

The EDR1 is a no-brainer. Very good and I have several and ALL are good units. No QC issues from KZ.


----------



## Zerohour88

crabdog said:


> BTW, If anyone wants to see my V2 review click on the link in my sig. Enjoy



mids and highs like the T2 but without the "dryness"? damn you, I thought I was out of the market, now fully intrigued.

btw, in the special offer box, you do mean V2 instead of QT2, right?


----------



## crabdog

Zerohour88 said:


> mids and highs like the T2 but without the "dryness"? damn you, I thought I was out of the market, now fully intrigued.
> 
> btw, in the special offer box, you do mean V2 instead of QT2, right?


You are right and thanks for letting me know. Fixed!


----------



## Slater

hizzy said:


> Thank you both! Will definitely be checking them out.



Be aware the Betron BS10 is hit or miss. Some of us got great sounding ones, while others got not so great sounding ones. I actually own 2 pairs, and 1 sounds great and the other sounds like a muffled mess.

If you can easily return it in case you get a dud, then you’re golden. But if you’re in a country that would be inconvenient or unfeasible to return it, you may want to think twice.


----------



## Electrolite

I'd like some help, I plan to buy the Tin Audio IEM this black friday, is there any other new IEM launched that can compete with it? Or anything else I should consider as well?


----------



## Slater

Electrolite said:


> I'd like some help, I plan to buy the Tin Audio IEM this black friday, is there any other new IEM launched that can compete with it? Or anything else I should consider as well?



It depends on what you’re looking for. 

What’s your budget? Is there any specific features you require? What genres do you listen to? What will be your source?


----------



## Electrolite (Nov 6, 2018)

I'd like something neutral-ish but I don't mind sub-bass, kinda like the HD  58X. My budget is limited, $40 max, so that's why I'm waiting for the black friday, lot of stuff will enter my range.
I listen to Jazz, Alternative Rock and Lo-fi mostly.

There is stuff like TRNV V80 or Revonext but seems like nothing can really touch the Tin Audio, I'd like to know if there is another neutral IEM in this super budget that is as capable as the Tin Audio that came out, since China produces IEM's at crazy rates

Edit: Seems like that **** V2 that the guy review might be good as well, I need to check if any offer will join the black friday


----------



## bizzazz

Get the Tin T2.  My favorite full size headphones are the HD650 which is very similar in sound to the HD58x (which i also own and love).  To me, the T2 are mid-centric like my Sennheisers but with the high end opened up, but not irritatingly so like some Chi fis tend to be.  They're my favorite chi fi IEM under 100. For 26 on 11/11, it's a no brainer.



Electrolite said:


> I'd like something neutral-ish but I don't mind sub-bass, kinda like the HD  58X. My budget is limited, $40 max, so that's why I'm waiting for the black friday, lot of stuff will enter my range.
> I listen to Jazz, Alternative Rock and Lo-fi mostly.
> 
> There is stuff like TRNV V80 or Revonext but seems like nothing can really touch the Tin Audio, I'd like to know if there is another neutral IEM in this super budget that is as capable as the Tin Audio that came out, since China produces IEM's at crazy rates
> ...


----------



## kw8910

Electrolite said:


> I'd like something neutral-ish but I don't mind sub-bass, kinda like the HD  58X. My budget is limited, $40 max, so that's why I'm waiting for the black friday, lot of stuff will enter my range.
> I listen to Jazz, Alternative Rock and Lo-fi mostly.
> 
> There is stuff like TRNV V80 or Revonext but seems like nothing can really touch the Tin Audio, I'd like to know if there is another neutral IEM in this super budget that is as capable as the Tin Audio that came out, since China produces IEM's at crazy rates
> ...



V2 is excellent and no need to wait for 11.11 sale with crabdog's discount. It's different from T2 sound so having both is not redundant. Sound quality is better than the T2 overall but with a little more bass and warmer/less extended treble. If you had to choose one, based on your tastes the T2 would fit better.


----------



## Electrolite

kw8910 said:


> V2 is excellent and no need to wait for 11.11 sale with crabdog's discount. It's different from T2 sound so having both is not redundant. Sound quality is better than the T2 overall but with a little more bass and warmer/less extended treble. If you had to choose one, based on your tastes the T2 would fit better.



Well I don't mind some sub-bass (That's why I got the HD58X) but you also think the V2 is superior how? Mids and Highs are better on the V2?


----------



## kw8910

V2 is very smooth and detailed with good separation and soundstage but not as airy as the T2. Bass preference is very subjective but there's more of a midbass bump and sometimes that's what I was craving with the T2. I like'em both..


----------



## NeonHD

hizzy said:


> Any suggestions for a tiny, hopefully lightweight, dirt cheap iem? I don’t care about the sound since I’m just using it to play games on my phone without bothering anyone.
> 
> I just want them as small as possible (I have weird ears) and extremely cheap (my cat chews wires).



The UiiSii HM7 maybe? They have really small housings for a 9mm driver and it's ~$5 on AE.


----------



## Biachplz

kw8910 said:


> V2 is very smooth and detailed with good separation and soundstage but not as airy as the T2. Bass preference is very subjective but there's more of a midbass bump and sometimes that's what I was craving with the T2. I like'em both..




Correct me if im wrong but doesnt **** fall under the banned list of stuff by head fi or something? Or just specific threads


----------



## kw8910

Biachplz said:


> Correct me if im wrong but doesnt **** fall under the banned list of stuff by head fi or something? Or just specific threads


not sure, I thought it's just certain sellers


----------



## Zerohour88 (Nov 7, 2018)

Biachplz said:


> Correct me if im wrong but doesnt y**y** fall under the banned list of stuff by head fi or something? Or just specific threads



yes, which is why to be safe, either be vague or not just mention it at all.


----------



## NeonHD

Behold, my entire earphone case and pouch collection


----------



## phrancini

With 11.11 approaching I decided to invest 10/15 usd to get as many IEMs ad I can (2 or 3), I'm looking at ultra cheap products that fall under the 5 USD mark: I'd like to try some cheap stuff to expand my collection or maybe hand them away to family and friends without breaking the bank.

I've put my eyes on the KZ EDR1 but this is the only one that comes to my mind, I'd like to hear your suggestions.


----------



## tripside

phrancini said:


> With 11.11 approaching I decided to invest 10/15 usd to get as many IEMs ad I can (2 or 3), I'm looking at ultra cheap products that fall under the 5 USD mark: I'd like to try some cheap stuff to expand my collection or maybe hand them away to family and friends without breaking the bank.
> 
> I've put my eyes on the KZ EDR1 but this is the only one that comes to my mind, I'd like to hear your suggestions.



QKZ DM300
Fonge IT01
Moreblue DM8


----------



## phrancini

tripside said:


> QKZ DM300
> Fonge IT01
> Moreblue DM8



Added to my cart, thank you!


----------



## zhubajie

SilverLodestar said:


> The Tin Audio T2 are your best bet for what you described. They’re around $50, but you can definitely find them for less when they go on sale on AliExpress. You’d have to buy a separate case because they don’t come with one.
> 
> As for durability, they’re built like tanks and there’s no chance of breaking them easily. I think they’re made from a metal alloy, but I’m not sure. They also have removable cables, so if you break it (which is highly unlikely since it’s also built like a tank), you can just replace it with no problems.
> 
> Sound-wise, they should be exactly what you’re looking for. They’re bright and extremely clear and detailed in the midrange. Vocals are full, very forward, distinct, and absolutely intoxicating (both male and female). I listen to some J-Pop with these and there isn’t any earphone I have that does it better. Instrument separation is out of this world too. Everything just feels natural and right about them, that’s why they’re my all-time favorite. I’ll never *not* love these. The only caveat is that they’re bass-light. This isn’t a bad thing though, since it feels like the music can breathe without mid-bass congestion or bleeding into the mids. Otherwise, you’ll love them.



I totally agree with all of this.

I bought the BGVP DM6 which are praised as neutral but they are still to bassy for me (depending on the music I play).
The T2's are perfect for all music.
If the bass is in the track the T2 will play it.
In my view you can't be both audiophile and basshead because bass wrecks the music.


----------



## Wiljen

I put 10 EZAudio D4's in for stocking stuffers and an DM6 for one particularly good boy's stocking.


----------



## zhubajie

11:11 offer on AliExpress for the TinAudio T2's by the way : less than €25,-!!


----------



## chinmie

zhubajie said:


> I totally agree with all of this.
> 
> I bought the BGVP DM6 which are praised as neutral but they are still to bassy for me (depending on the music I play).
> The T2's are perfect for all music.
> ...



how do you compare the DM6 to the T2 and ER4PT? especially on resolution and sound quality? I'm hesitating to buy the DM6, as i have the ER4P/T too and recently sold my T2 because while the tuning is great and i like it a lot, but i still think the treble is a bit grainy.. i'm thinking whether should i get the DM6 or the T2 pro


----------



## minion1990

In which store would that be? Sounds really intriguing


----------



## hakuzen

zhubajie said:


> I totally agree with all of this.
> 
> I bought the BGVP DM6 which are praised as neutral but they are still to bassy for me (depending on the music I play).
> The T2's are perfect for all music.
> ...





chinmie said:


> how do you compare the DM6 to the T2 and ER4PT? especially on resolution and sound quality? I'm hesitating to buy the DM6, as i have the ER4P/T too and recently sold my T2 because while the tuning is great and i like it a lot, but i still think the treble is a bit grainy.. i'm thinking whether should i get the DM6 or the T2 pro



thanks for the heads up!  i also think that bass can wreck the music easily.
my DM6 are on pre-order, and would also like to know how DM6 is in other aspects (resolution, separation, mids and highs). where is the bass hump most located: sub-bass or mid-bass?
if they have enough good resolution for the price, guess we could tame that bass by EQing. if don't, i'd better cancel the preorder.


----------



## zhubajie (Nov 7, 2018)

chinmie said:


> how do you compare the DM6 to the T2 and ER4PT? especially on resolution and sound quality? I'm hesitating to buy the DM6, as i have the ER4P/T too and recently sold my T2 because while the tuning is great and i like it a lot, but i still think the treble is a bit grainy.. i'm thinking whether should i get the DM6 or the T2 pro



I can't say much about the resolution and sound quality apart from this.
The DM6es sound great and look great too. It's just they are a little too much and a little too hard hitting for me (all BA drivers).
I don't regret buying the DM6es but for just listening to random music from my collection the T2's are way better and less fatiguing for me.
The ER4PT's are great too but I haven't listened to them for some time so I can't say much about them. It's a BA driver so the sound should be somewhat different from the T2's.

My all time favourites (for this moment) are the Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10's, the BGVP DM6's, the Etymotic ER4PT's and the TinAudio T2's.

The TF10's have been laying in a drawer for a few years because I had problems with their shape and the over ear wearing.
At the moment I have better quality music, way better players and I have gotten used to over ear wearing (don't want anything else now).
Now I absolutely love them! I use them paired to my Sony MW-A35 at the moment to listen to some music before I fall asleep.


----------



## zhubajie

minion1990 said:


> In which store would that be? Sounds really intriguing


If that question was for me and about the T2's...

TinAudio T2 from seller "AK Audio Store" : €24,63
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...781.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dL16mVO

And an absolute great cable to go with it....
**** H3 H5 8 Core kable also from seller “AK Audio Store” : €11,40
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/***...154.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dL16mVO


----------



## zhubajie

hakuzen said:


> thanks for the heads up!  i also think that bass can wreck the music easily.
> my DM6 are on pre-order, and would also like to know how DM6 is in other aspects (resolution, separation, mids and highs). where is the bass hump most located: sub-bass or mid-bass?
> if they have enough good resolution for the price, guess we could tame that bass by EQing. if don't, i'd better cancel the preorder.



I can't really say the DM6's are bass heavy. Bass is VERY personal.
For ME the bass is a little too strong and hard hitting in some music. There's no "hump" but EQing works.
Reviewer "Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews" on YT thinks they are absolutely neutral and the best invention since sliced bread :


----------



## minion1990

zhubajie said:


> If that question was for me and about the T2's...
> 
> TinAudio T2 from seller "AK Audio Store" : €24,63
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...781.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dL16mVO
> ...



Yes, that was meant for you. There was no newer reply on my screen when I wrote that.
Thx for the link, will definitely order them. A noobie question: Is there any real benefit from the cable you wrote to the original one?


----------



## zhubajie (Nov 7, 2018)

minion1990 said:


> A noobie question: Is there any real benefit from the cable you wrote to the original one?



No, the cable supplied with the T2 is of good quality and good looking too.
The **** cable won't give you better sound in this case but it looks awesome and is of even better quality.
On top of that it is also available as 2.5mm balanced which could be important to some people.

There's a group of "believers" that think more expensive cables make their sound better and that burning everything in really helps too. The placebo effect.

One nuance; If you bought IEM's with really crapty cables buying better cables WILL give better sound but don't expect wonders there.
But usually if the IEM's come with crapty cables the IEM's themself are crapty too and no cable can help with that.
Finding the right eartips can make a day-night difference but also here; if the IEM's are crap, that's what the sound will be.

By the way, I'm listening to some Trance/EDM music on my T2's at the moment... Let nobody say the T2's are lean on bass!! More than enough!


----------



## chinmie

zhubajie said:


> I can't say much about the reolution and sound quality apart from this.
> The DM6es sound great and look great too. It's just they are a little too much and a little too hard hitting for me (all BA drivers).
> I don't regret buying the DM6es but for just listening to random music from my collection the T2's are way better and less fatiguing for me.
> The ER4PT's are great too but I haven't listened to them for some time so I can't say much about them. It's a BA driver so the sound should be somewhat different from the T2's.
> ...



thanks for the reply. i also don't like too much bass for my earphones, even when listening to bass heavy music like EDM, for instance. i sold my King Pro because the bass was a bit overwhelming for my ears. i also prefer the way BA driver handles bass compared to Dynamics. My last dynamic IEM is the Moondrop Kanas, as it has a punchy bass without blurring out the sound. 

one last question if you don't mind: how's the DM6's soundstage, compared to the T2 and ER4PT?


----------



## zhubajie

chinmie said:


> one last question if you don't mind: how's the DM6's soundstage, compared to the T2 and ER4PT?



The ER4x have smaller soundstage because of their shape and because they good quite deep into your ears.
I can't say much about the difference between the T2 and DM6. I'm not good at comparing. For me they are both great.
You might get a better result if you ask that question to the YouTuber I mentioned above. He's very good and experienced at comparing.


----------



## tripside

zhubajie said:


> I totally agree with all of this.
> 
> I bought the BGVP DM6 which are praised as neutral but they are still to bassy for me (depending on the music I play).
> The T2's are perfect for all music.
> ...



Bass sets the rhythm. Music without bass is lifeless. It's only when bass is overemphasised that it mars the tonality.


----------



## zhubajie

tripside said:


> Bass sets the rhythm. Music without bass is lifeless. It's only when bass is overemphasised that it mars the tonality.


I totally agree.
However nowadays almost all creators of IEM's and headphones seem to think everyone is a basshead (and many are to some extent so it seems).
Me, I just want to hear what's in the music. The player and IEM's should never colour it unless I EQ it.

That said, it's all relative. Everybody has his/her own preference and luckily the ChiFi market is maturing rapidly and there is something good and affordable for everybody.
The real art is to find it before your money runs out


----------



## pbui44

I can’t say their name, but their (Y*****o) 6-or-8-core copper cable that is on Amazon has done wonders to improve my Magaosi BK50 Pro’s sound signature.  The highs are more pronounced and less sibilant, the bass quantity is more taut with sub-bass being more audible, and mids has more texture to its already-lush definition.  With improvement across the spectrum, the soundstage has further opened up with instrument seperation vastly improving.  The BK50 Pros were restricted to EDM with the stock remote cable, but they are now welcomed by other genres with the 6/8-core cable attached.  

By comparison, not only does the combo make up for the wood-layered-diaphragm of the JVC FX700 I once owned, but the combo has an even more neutral sound I once wished to be within future JVC wooden IEMs.  Sure, the FX700 still has a more refined and elegant sound than my combo, but the BK50 Pro is now much more vibrant and enjoyable than the FX700 with the 6/8-core copper cable.


----------



## chinmie

zhubajie said:


> The ER4x have smaller soundstage because of their shape and because they good quite deep into your ears.
> I can't say much about the difference between the T2 and DM6. I'm not good at comparing. For me they are both great.
> You might get a better result if you ask that question to the YouTuber I mentioned above. He's very good and experienced at comparing.



naah.. don't rate yourself low.. your answers are really informative for me and i get the ballpark picture about the DM6 quite well from you, especially because you happen to have some iems that i also have as benchmarks 
thanks


----------



## silverfishla

A good cable does wonders for the DM6.  I’ve now tried all of my aftermarket cables ( I don’t have any top tier ones) but the two cables that I had bought from (the store that can’t be mentioned) are great.  One was like $80 and the other about $75.  One is silver plated and the other pure copper.  A big step up in detail.  Love it.  Get a good cable.  You don’t have to break the bank.


----------



## TLDRonin

I mean, if placebo works it works


----------



## silverfishla

TLDRonin said:


> I mean, if placebo works it works


Believe me, if all cables sounded equally good, I would be the happiest clam in the sea.  I can’t tell you why.  Even cables that seem of the same quality, can sound different.  I’ve changed some 3.5mm to 2.5mm cables myself, and even just changing the adapter and using good Cardas soldering improved the sound.  Not always though.  Too many variables in materials and construction to be able to pinpoint.


----------



## NeonHD

*Quick Sound Analysis of the UiiSii HM7*
*Gonna sell these so might as well revisit them*

Bass:

Though it won't impress bassheads, the bass is beefy and energetic and has the right amount of emphasis. Never muddy nor anemic. 

Mids:

The midrange, though possessing a neutral/natural tonality, is made recessed due to the overly emphasized lower treble. It's also fairly rigid sounding, and lack any sort of detail. Stuffing the nozzles with some acoustic foam helps bring the mids out more.

Highs:

There is an uncanny emphasis/coloration on the lower treble, making the sound very harsh and sibilant. However through some tip changing and minor EQing you can get it to sound more balanced, but the lower treble coloration will still remain no matter what you do. It is quite clean-sounding though.


----------



## zhubajie

TLDRonin said:


> I mean, if placebo works it works


That I agree on


----------



## silverfishla

zhubajie said:


> That I agree on


It’s great for energy and restorative for nutrients for a mother after childbirth.  Some like it as a smoothie, but only if it’s fresh...oh wait, no, that’s placenta.


----------



## chasolla

I was thinking about jumping in and getting a pair of magaosi bk50.
£17 from the AK store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.30453c002t805P 
Seems like a bargain - with mmcx.
Surprisingly I can't find any reviews on here but they seem to be a well regarded brand but I thought that I would consult the hive mind to see if you have any opinions.
I prefer a clean, accurate sound.  I listen to everything except heavy metal and C&W and a lot of podcasts so a good clean sound is important.


----------



## pbui44

chasolla said:


> I was thinking about jumping in and getting a pair of magaosi bk50.
> £17 from the AK store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.30453c002t805P
> Seems like a bargain - with mmcx.
> Surprisingly I can't find any reviews on here but they seem to be a well regarded brand but I thought that I would consult the hive mind to see if you have any opinions.
> I prefer a clean, accurate sound.  I listen to everything except heavy metal and C&W and a lot of podcasts so a good clean sound is important.



You listen to a lot of podcasts?  The Magaosi BK50 is more tuned towards music and will reveal a lot of recording errors from podcasts, leading to slight sibilance.  From the 11.11 sale, go for the KZ ED16 for total isolation or TRN V80 for some airiness from the vents.


----------



## DallaPo (Nov 8, 2018)

ZTE Angelcare

https://www.amazon.de/ZTE-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headsets-Abnehmbares-Sport-Ohrhörer-Cancelling-Rot/dp/B075PZM9LT



mbwilson111 said:


> Wow!  That actually looks pretty cool!  I see where it says BA but nothing about it being a single BA.  I love the single BA IEM that I have now... my Moondrop Nocturne.  Did you see information anywhere else?  I wonder if this is a rebrand of something?  Anyway, I did order it.  I had to do it. It will be here Wednesday.  It also comes in grey or red which look nice but the purple one is the best!
> 
> Edit:  for anyone interested it is available on several EU Amazon sites.



These are definitely not BA drivers.
According to the packaging they are 2*DD per side (6,3mm).
The mids are boosted, so that it's really exhausting at high volumes. The bass is quite good and the treble is relaxed. First impression! But for $10 you get an acceptable double dynamic in-ear with MMCX interface and quality workmanship. But they are a little too mid-heavy in the upper range for me.


----------



## MrDelicious

Looking to score something similar to iBasso IT01's (bassy, non-fatiguing, removable cable) on 11.11., preferably below 50€. Ideas?


----------



## taygomi

chasolla said:


> I was thinking about jumping in and getting a pair of magaosi bk50.
> £17 from the AK store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.30453c002t805P
> Seems like a bargain - with mmcx.
> Surprisingly I can't find any reviews on here but they seem to be a well regarded brand but I thought that I would consult the hive mind to see if you have any opinions.
> I prefer a clean, accurate sound.  I listen to everything except heavy metal and C&W and a lot of podcasts so a good clean sound is important.


I bought the bk50 and the v80 on the last sale. im just using the bk50. maybe my best chifi purchase so far.


----------



## CoiL

chasolla said:


> I was thinking about jumping in and getting a pair of magaosi bk50.
> £17 from the AK store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.30453c002t805P
> Seems like a bargain - with mmcx.
> Surprisingly I can't find any reviews on here but they seem to be a well regarded brand but I thought that I would consult the hive mind to see if you have any opinions.
> I prefer a clean, accurate sound.  I listen to everything except heavy metal and C&W and a lot of podcasts so a good clean sound is important.



mmcx version is different sounding. Older version with fixed cable should sound better. Also, not sure if newer version has same AFX BA.


----------



## dondonut

Hi guys, excited for 11-11! 

I always have these bursts of chifi obsessions every once in a while. For reference, i dont use a dac/amp (will at one point buy that) and my most listened genre is hip-hop with the occasional dip in soul/jazz. I currently own kz zst/atr/edr1, einsear t2, tin audio T2, blitzwolf bw-es1. I like both T2's and the BW-ES1 best. The tin audio T2 can be lacking in bass sometimes for me while i love its mid and details but less comfy than the einsear and BW-ES1, i get pressure points after few hours. BW-ES1 bass can sometimes be a bit too big. Ofc, the T2 build quality/feel beats both the einsear t2 and BW-ES1. KZ's products seem never to really disappoint, thats why I want to add 1 of their more budget ones to my collection. 

I already added to my cart: the KZ ZSN (based on b9's review), 3 times the EZAUDIO E4 to potentially give some away. Also wanna get 1 "bigger" player (as a friend for my tinaudio t2). 

I'm considering the BQEYZ BQ3/KC2 or TRN V80. Any strong opinions on how these earphones compare? From what I read so far the BQ3 is slightly more V tuned than the KC2, which I think I would prefer and people are generally very impressed with the BQEYZ products. TRN V80 is well received tho it might not be that much different than the tin audio T2 from what i've read.


----------



## loomisjohnson

dondonut said:


> Hi guys, excited for 11-11!
> 
> I always have these bursts of chifi obsessions every once in a while. For reference, i dont use a dac/amp (will at one point buy that) and my most listened genre is hip-hop with the occasional dip in soul/jazz. I currently own kz zst/atr/edr1, einsear t2, tin audio T2, blitzwolf bw-es1. I like both T2's and the BW-ES1 best. The tin audio T2 can be lacking in bass sometimes for me while i love its mid and details but less comfy than the einsear and BW-ES1, i get pressure points after few hours. BW-ES1 bass can sometimes be a bit too big. Ofc, the T2 build quality/feel beats both the einsear t2 and BW-ES1. KZ's products seem never to really disappoint, thats why I want to add 1 of their more budget ones to my collection.
> 
> ...


the v80 has a sorta-similar bright tonality as the t2, but is less balanced, much bassier and has a bigger stage than the t2; it's more of a v-shaped. i've grown to like it quite a bit. i'm curious about the bq3 as well...


----------



## dondonut

loomisjohnson said:


> the v80 has a sorta-similar bright tonality as the t2, but is less balanced, much bassier and has a bigger stage than the t2; it's more of a v-shaped. i've grown to like it quite a bit. i'm curious about the bq3 as well...



Do they show the same amount of detail retrieval and layering? I love the clarity of the t2. Clarity and detail retrieval were for me the biggest wow factor in good chifi gear.


----------



## Wiljen

dondonut said:


> Do they show the same amount of detail retrieval and layering? I love the clarity of the t2. Clarity and detail retrieval were for me the biggest wow factor in good chifi gear.



I would say the BQEYZ3 does have the same clarity and maybe slightly more detail than T2,  The v80 has a rather grainy treble that can impact both clarity and detail retrieval so not quite on par with T2 in my estimation.  Mind you the v80 is capable of good detail but is sometimes obscured by that treble issue.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Wiljen said:


> I would say the BQEYZ3 does have the same clarity and maybe slightly more detail than T2,  The v80 has a rather grainy treble that can impact both clarity and detail retrieval so not quite on par with T2 in my estimation.  Mind you the v80 is capable of good detail but is sometimes obscured by that treble issue.


agreed as to v80.


----------



## Emelya

DallaPo said:


> ZTE Angelcare
> https://www.amazon.de/ZTE-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headsets-Abnehmbares-Sport-Ohrhörer-Cancelling-Rot/dp/B075PZM9LT
> These are definitely not BA drivers.
> According to the packaging they are 2*DD per side (6,3mm).
> The mids are boosted, so that it's really exhausting at high volumes. The bass is quite good and the treble is relaxed. First impression! But for $10 you get an acceptable double dynamic in-ear with MMCX interface and quality workmanship. But they are a little too mid-heavy in the upper range for me.


I feel very confused. I was almost sure in single BA. Please tell me, is there any ZTE or Angelcare logo on the package box? The product description says that "ZTE Angelcare earphone set is made from one of the largest mobile manufacturer (ZTE TECHNOLOGIES CO.,LTD)"
@mbwilson111
I'm really sorry for this recommendation


----------



## mbwilson111

Emelya said:


> I feel very confused. I was almost sure in single BA. Please tell me, is there any ZTE or Angelcare logo on the package box? The product description says that "ZTE Angelcare earphone set is made from one of the largest mobile manufacturer (ZTE TECHNOLOGIES CO.,LTD)"
> @mbwilson111
> I'm really sorry for this recommendation



Don't be sorry.  The ZTE TECH H101 looks cool, is comfortable and sounds great to me...and mine is purple !  I do not listen at high volume...ever. I will share pictures of the box tomorrow bur yes it says ZTE and Angelcare.

It is two dynamic drivers.  I really would have been surprised if it had been a single BA   I already have a Moondrop Nocturne for that anyway


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't be sorry.  The ZTE TECH H101 looks cool, is comfortable and sounds great to me...and mine is purple !  I do not listen at high volume...ever. I will share pictures of the box tomorrow bur yes it says ZTE and Angelcare.
> 
> It is two dynamic drivers.  I really would have been surprised if it had been a single BA   I already have a Moondrop Nocturne for that anyway



But can it tell time? That would be cool


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> But can it tell time? That would be cool



I wish it could!


----------



## voon

Hm, is there something like the Tin Audio T2 with plenty of sub bass (for electronic/film music or other stuff with huge drops)?


----------



## abhijollyguy

voon said:


> Hm, is there something like the Tin Audio T2 with plenty of sub bass (for electronic/film music or other stuff with huge drops)?



**** V2


----------



## harry501501

http://www.sivgaaudio.com/cn/solid-...driver-universal-noise-isolating-monitor.html

Has there ever been any talk on these... look awesome?


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> http://www.sivgaaudio.com/cn/solid-...driver-universal-noise-isolating-monitor.html
> 
> Has there ever been any talk on these... look awesome?



Probably not considering they are over $100 but they do look awesome   My Sivga SV007 headphones look and sound awesome.  They cost less than those iems!


----------



## HungryPanda

harry501501 said:


> http://www.sivgaaudio.com/cn/solid-...driver-universal-noise-isolating-monitor.html
> 
> Has there ever been any talk on these... look awesome?


They look awesome but how do they sound, I wonder


----------



## Twski (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a new IEM to get in the 11/11 AliExpress sale.

I already have two very known chi-fi IEMs. One is the Rock Zircon, the other one is a 2xDD + 1xBA that looks a lot like a ZS6, but is banned from head-fi discussions. *Let's call it #2 from now on.*

I used to love #2, but after 3 months one side showed problems (it's something with the BA I think). Thing is, I'm an EQ addict and had to equalize #2 to enjoy it fully... but I really miss its technical aspects (imaging, microdetails, sub bass extension, etc.). I am currently using the Zircon (heavily EQed, mainly to give it some mids)

These two IEMs helped me a lot to understand the type of sound I like. But I'm having a hard time finding chi-fi that is supposed to sound like how I like stock. So I guess you guys could help me. Instead of only describing the sound, I'll be more practical: show the measured frequency response of the IEMs I have and the EQ curve that I've applied to them (don't try to interpret it in horizontal scale):

*Rock Zircon:*


Spoiler











  Dislike: congested feeling, lacks a lot in mids, lacks layering (being able to distinguish different instruments easily)
    Like: highs sounds pretty neutral for me (altought it lacks details)


*#2:*


Spoiler










  Dislike:
pretty sibilant thanks to that 10KHz peak, which is more present in hybrid chi-fi than I'd like.
A little bit of too much midbass (makes Rock more congested than I'd like, but ok for EDM)
Mids sound somewhat unnatural, although good (fixed by the bump in 1.5KHz on the EQ curve).
Lacks a bit in the lower treble (5-7k) (boosting it makes it sound way more open).​    Like:
sounds pretty detailed, has awesome soundstage and layering capabilities. Bass is amazing (very deep extension, and spot on speed for me). Not as agressive V-shaped as the Zircon.​
Would be nice to find something that I could be completely (well, maybe 85%) satisfied without EQing. But most chi-fi have that 10-11KHz peak, preceded by too big of dips in the 6-8K region. I guess my prefered sound signature is L-shaped, but without a overdone bass.

Price point is up to $35 (in chinese websites). It you have something in mind at a higher price, I'd be happy to hear (but chances are I'm not going to buy it). I'm currently tending towards giving the new ZSN. Honestly, it looks fantastic, and the price is pretty appealing.


----------



## hizzy

BrunoC said:


> Just a warning for the Betron BS1O!
> 
> I have one bought from Amazon and it's a totally muddy, veiled sound IEM. After some praise here on Headfi, I may have a bad unit, but I wouldn't risk buying the Betron.
> 
> The EDR1 is a no-brainer. Very good and I have several and ALL are good units. No QC issues from KZ.





Slater said:


> Be aware the Betron BS10 is hit or miss. Some of us got great sounding ones, while others got not so great sounding ones. I actually own 2 pairs, and 1 sounds great and the other sounds like a muffled mess.
> 
> If you can easily return it in case you get a dud, then you’re golden. But if you’re in a country that would be inconvenient or unfeasible to return it, you may want to think twice.



Ohh, thanks for the heads up. 



NeonHD said:


> The UiiSii HM7 maybe? They have really small housings for a 9mm driver and it's ~$5 on AE.



That looks very promising, thanks!


----------



## CoiL (Nov 9, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> http://www.sivgaaudio.com/cn/solid-...driver-universal-noise-isolating-monitor.html
> Has there ever been any talk on these... look awesome?


Seem to be built more for looks than SQ... I suspect, with that price tag. But who knows... would be cool if they offer something in league of IT01, but I doubt it.
Anyway very suspicious brand... look at their other products - eery similarities to soundsoul, magaosi K3, bosshifi B3 etc. and their planar mag hps have low-quality rendering pics, lol.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> http://www.sivgaaudio.com/cn/solid-...driver-universal-noise-isolating-monitor.html
> 
> Has there ever been any talk on these... look awesome?



It says they have an open back design??

They do look cool.


----------



## chasolla

chasolla said:


> I was thinking about jumping in and getting a pair of magaosi bk50.
> £17 from the AK store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.30453c002t805P
> Seems like a bargain - with mmcx.
> Surprisingly I can't find any reviews on here but they seem to be a well regarded brand but I thought that I would consult the hive mind to see if you have any opinions.
> I prefer a clean, accurate sound.  I listen to everything except heavy metal and C&W and a lot of podcasts so a good clean sound is important.



Thanks to everyone for replying.
I will jump in and buy these.
I bought a few kz last year and don't really like the 2 pin connectors so I thought that I would go for mmcx and see if I like those more.
I'm also getting some tinaudio t2's.
Both will be for music at work so I need in ears to isolate me from the inane babble of my colleagues.

I'm currently working through p-r in my extensive and eclectic music collection atm mostly prince, porcupine tree and renaissance.

I need something with a mic for my phone, which I mostly use for podcasts, just for jumping through the ads/boring bits

I've also bought a couple of replacement cables for when my better fixed cable iems break.
unfortunately my Sony set seem to be glued/welded together so I can't get in to wire them.

I love my RHA MA 350i's but the cables/connections break all the time.
Fortunately RHA have a 3 year guarantee and replace them without a quibble.
Just out of guarantee now but I can recable them easily enough..


----------



## Maleren

Any 11.11 Suggestions for me in the 25-45 dollar range.... 

I have a pair of KZ ZS10 i really like, i also have a pair of TRN V20 but i think they have too much treble.. 

I was thinking about the Tin Audio T2..  How are they compared to KZ ZS10 ? 

if you have other suggestions, let me know.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Maleren said:


> Any 11.11 Suggestions for me in the 25-45 dollar range....
> 
> I have a pair of KZ ZS10 i really like, i also have a pair of TRN V20 but i think they have too much treble..
> 
> ...



Tin T2 sounds more open and lightweight than ZS10, they are way more even in the midrange, but they also have less bass overall.


----------



## Buzzrat

What are some good, cheap sub-$10 iems to buy on 11.11? I've tried KZ ATE and ZS3. I liked the warm signature of the ATE so I'm thinking of buying that again. Are there any better options?


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Buzzrat said:


> What are some good, cheap sub-$10 iems to buy on 11.11? I've tried KZ ATE and ZS3. I liked the warm signature of the ATE so I'm thinking of buying that again. Are there any better options?



You can look at this:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2018...=lowerfunnel&device=pc&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf


----------



## handwander

Any suggestions for something under $50 on 11.11 that is either a DD or hybrid + is "bean" or Shure shaped? Wondering if there is anything besides the [banned seller] 'Bellsing' model.


----------



## Buzzrat

HombreCangrejo said:


> You can look at this:
> 
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/2018...=lowerfunnel&device=pc&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf


Cheers, I'll check it out.


----------



## Bartig

Buzzrat said:


> What are some good, cheap sub-$10 iems to buy on 11.11? I've tried KZ ATE and ZS3. I liked the warm signature of the ATE so I'm thinking of buying that again. Are there any better options?


The KZ ATE still has a unique warm sound, no matter how many IEMs I bought afterward. Consider buying them again if you love them, their sound is actually quite unique.



handwander said:


> Any suggestions for something under $50 on 11.11 that is either a DD or hybrid + is "bean" or Shure shaped? Wondering if there is anything besides the [banned seller] 'Bellsing' model.


The names were quite generic so I can't really find them now, but I found some when browsing trough the OKCSC store.


----------



## Bartig (Nov 10, 2018)

Taking the bait! Aready ordered a few newbiems. 

Where does the EZaudio D4 come from all of a sudden? What makes it good?


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


>



what?? no driver is the new trend now?


----------



## Dobrescu George

chinmie said:


> what?? no driver is the new trend now?



For those purists who want nothing between them and the pure electric signal


----------



## voon

chinmie said:


> what?? no driver is the new trend now?



Metal plate inside if you look closely  but yes ... looks nearly empty


----------



## Jenz

Seek also a bargain for the 11.11. are there any recommended models with longer nozzles? I have very deep earings. 
Unfortunately, almost all of them are equipped with short nozzles


----------



## chinmie

Dobrescu George said:


> For those purists who want nothing between them and the pure electric signal



i bet it sounds airy 



voon said:


> Metal plate inside if you look closely  but yes ... looks nearly empty



at first glance i thought it was empty . i hope it sounds as good as it looks, love the clean look


----------



## Slater

handwander said:


> Any suggestions for something under $50 on 11.11 that is either a DD or hybrid + is "bean" or Shure shaped? Wondering if there is anything besides the [banned seller] 'Bellsing' model.



What sound?


----------



## Alino (Nov 10, 2018)

zikarus said:


> Hello, is anybody out there who already owns/has heard the **** HQ8? This IEM with 8BA per side is offered for ~220 USD atm making me think about one...



I have been checking these long too. With the big AE soldes I could not resist and Iust buyed a pair without cable (I own some MMCX waiting for a worth IEM). I hope this will be not one of those AE cases when you take money back out of desperation for time delay. I hope they will be worth (I red Ynyoo is another name for Magaosi, in the inner China market).


----------



## FastAndClean

Alino said:


> I have been checking these long too. With the big AE soldes I could not resist and Iust buyed a pair without cable (I own some MMCX waiting for a worth IEM). I hope this will be not one of those AE cases when you take money back out of desperation for time delay. I hope they will be worth (I red Ynyoo is another name for Magaosi, in the inner China market).


i pulled the trigger to the HQ10


----------



## Majin

Alino said:


> I have been checking these long too. With the big AE soldes I could not resist and Iust buyed a pair without cable (I own some MMCX waiting for a worth IEM). I hope this will be not one of those AE cases when you take money back out of desperation for time delay. I hope they will be worth (I red Ynyoo is another name for Magaosi, in the inner China market).



I am very interested in how these sound. Usually the amount of BA shouldn't indicate on how good the sound is but in one of the AE reviews someone said it is better or equal to the TOTL JH earphones.


----------



## stryed (Nov 11, 2018)

Just bought 5 EzAudio D4  For 6eu a piece it's a gamble I was willing to take. Keeping one for myself, hehehe.

Managed to avoid buying the audbios P4 and a KZ ZS6. Did get the KZ 8core cable for my KZ5 though.... WILL POWER! I HAS IT!

Will be waiting for the KZ ZS7...Patience is a virtue 

EDIT : That farking mystery bag from Nicehck....tickled me in the wrong way. Damnit. Feels like Xmas though!


----------



## handwander

Slater said:


> What sound?


I feel like the options in general might be limited so sig is irrelevant I guess. Not muddy like Tenmak Pro but bassyish. Already own a triple ba with the nicehck dt300 but looking for a DD-based pair to compliment.


----------



## Bartig

Bought the EZaudio D4 too, even though I don't have any clue if it's worth the seven euros. And... I bought a 8 euros Nicehck surprise bag. No idea... Very curious.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Bought the EZaudio D4 too, even though I don't have any clue if it's worth the seven euros. And... I bought a 8 euros Nicehck surprise bag. No idea... Very curious.



People who have already received the D4 are loving it.  Mine is in the country.. should have it on Monday.  Ordered mine when someone shared in this or another thread that Headfiers could have the sale price early (by going through the weird price adjusting routine that I will not try to explain).

Those who got the earbud surprise bag a couple of months ago were very happy so I think we will also be happy with this one. It will be worth more than we paid and if it is made available later it will cost more. At least that is how it was with the last Fukubukuro.


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> People who have already received the D4 are loving it.  Mine is in the country.. should have it on Monday.  Ordered mine when someone shared in this or another thread that Headfiers could have the sale price early (by going through the weird price adjusting routine that I will not try to explain).
> 
> Those who got the earbud surprise bag a couple of months ago were very happy so I think we will also be happy with this one. It will be worth more than we paid and if it is made available later it will cost more. At least that is how it was with the last Fukubukuro.


It's an in-ear earphone with a pure metal shell, it says in very small text on the product specifications. The EP35 maybe?


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> It's an in-ear earphone with a pure metal shell, it says in very small text on the product specifications. The EP35 maybe?



No it will be a new product.. just as it was a couple of months ago when the fukubukuo was a bud.


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> No it will be a new product.. just as it was a couple of months ago when the fukubukuo was a bud.


I love that idea. Wouldn’t do it with every seller, but I trust Nicehck. Can't wait!


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> I love that idea. Wouldn’t do it with every seller, but I trust Nicehck. Can't wait!



Exactly.  He takes pride in what he puts his name on.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> Exactly.  He takes pride in what he puts his name on.


I did this fukubukuro too!  Well, you know, since the last one was such a good deal.  This one says it’s using a driver similar to a Dita iem that is $1k.  Let’s see what $9 can do!


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> I did this fukubukuro too!  Well, you know, since the last one was such a good deal.  This one says it’s using a driver similar to a Dita iem that is $1k.  Let’s see what $9 can do!



Yes, I looked up that Dita and wondered if the form factor would be similar... I doubt that it will look like that but whatever the form factor is I think it will look nice.  I am gettting the silver one. My husband is getting the black.


----------



## NeonHD (Nov 11, 2018)

Alright guys, despite currently having so limited money in my bank I eventually convinced myself to buy two more chi-fi before AE's 11.11 sale ends: the *Urbanfun HIFI Beryllium* and the *AUGLAMOUR F200*. 










They are all from NiceHCK's store.

Honestly can't wait to get them, but rip my bank account though :/


----------



## dondonut

Bartig said:


> It's an in-ear earphone with a pure metal shell, it says in very small text on the product specifications. The EP35 maybe?



Can you point me to this surprise bag? Can't seem to find it in the store!


----------



## toddy0191

stryed said:


> Just bought 5 EzAudio D4  For 6eu a piece it's a gamble I was willing to take. Keeping one for myself, hehehe.
> 
> Managed to avoid buying the audbios P4 and a KZ ZS6. Did get the KZ 8core cable for my KZ5 though.... WILL POWER! I HAS IT!
> 
> ...



Does anyone have a link for the mystery bag?

Oops just seen the above post!!!!


----------



## TLDRonin (Nov 11, 2018)

After the fukubukuro this feels tempting. Now that I found out its $10, its honestly no-brainer. Can't wait to hear it




Looks like the versions with mics are already sold out


----------



## toddy0191 (Nov 11, 2018)

dondonut said:


> Can you point me to this surprise bag? Can't seem to find it in the store!



2018 NICEHCK 11.11 fukubukuro lucky bag
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cAzr0UV7

Here you go!


----------



## dondonut (Nov 11, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> 2018 NICEHCK 11.11 fukubukuro lucky bag
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cAzr0UV7
> 
> Here you go!


 
Thanks! As I normally spend more than 10$ worth of time reading up on iems I consider, this was an easy choice lol.

Just out of curiosity, was a mic version available? I see it has 450 orders already, not bad NiceHCK!


----------



## taygomi

any suggestions for a iem thats especially appropriate for sludge/doom/stoner metal?


----------



## rendyG (Nov 11, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> People who have already received the D4 are loving it.  Mine is in the country.. should have it on Monday.  Ordered mine when someone shared in this or another thread that Headfiers could have the sale price early (by going through the weird price adjusting routine that I will not try to explain).
> 
> Those who got the earbud surprise bag a couple of months ago were very happy so I think we will also be happy with this one. It will be worth more than we paid and if it is made available later it will cost more. At least that is how it was with the last Fukubukuro.



EDIT: So this lucky bag will be some new iem NiceHCK is releasing?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 11, 2018)

toddy0191 said:


> 2018 NICEHCK 11.11 fukubukuro lucky bag
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cAzr0UV7
> 
> Here you go!



That link would not work from my PC so I will post this one here

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-NICEHCK-11-11-fukubukuro-lucky-bag/32953684155.html

 I can't believe how many sold while I slept.



rendyG said:


> EDIT: So this lucky bag will be some new iem NiceHCK is releasing?



Sounds like it from the description given on the site and based on past lucky bags.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Aaaarrgh! You all are very bad people. For my wallet only.  I ended buying one of the last lucky bags available (12 black and 30 grey, no-mic all of them, remaining after I placed my order)


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey, with that fukubukuro lucky bag thing.

Somehow I got Aliexpress savings of $5 automatically deducted when I checked out. I only paid $4.90 for mine!

I have no idea how. Maybe I won a coupon playing the 11.11 games. Or maybe it’s a platinum member thing. Who knows; who cares.

I tried buying 2, but the savings was on 1 only.

It was the only IEM I’ve ordered for 11.11, so I hope I like it


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Slater said:


> Hey, with that fukubukuro lucky bag thing.
> 
> Somehow I got Aliexpress savings of $5 automatically deducted when I checked out. I only paid $4.90 for mine!
> 
> ...



I'm also a platinum member, and I paid full price. So, yes, you're lucky.


----------



## Qualcheduno

Slater said:


> Hey, with that fukubukuro lucky bag thing.
> 
> Somehow I got Aliexpress savings of $5 automatically deducted when I checked out. I only paid $4.90 for mine!
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> Hey, with that fukubukuro lucky bag thing.
> 
> Somehow I got Aliexpress savings of $5 automatically deducted when I checked out. I only paid $4.90 for mine!
> 
> ...


Did you collect the badges during the presale? Because I did and I got the same discount.


----------



## mbwilson111

HombreCangrejo said:


> Aaaarrgh! You all are very bad people. For my wallet only.  I ended buying one of the last lucky bags available (12 black and 30 grey, no-mic all of them, remaining after I placed my order)



This is really weird.. I just looked and not it says there are 197 pieces remaining.  I wonder if he has arranged to have more made and that maybe those who order late will wait a bit longer.  We will see.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

taygomi said:


> any suggestions for a iem thats especially appropriate for sludge/doom/stoner metal?



I'm going to rec the KZ ZSN. Its definitely metal approved.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Hey, with that fukubukuro lucky bag thing.
> 
> Somehow I got Aliexpress savings of $5 automatically deducted when I checked out. I only paid $4.90 for mine!
> 
> ...



Everyone knows you are magic.


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2018)

Qualcheduno said:


> Did you collect the badges during the presale? Because I did and I got the same discount.



Yes, that was likely it.

It's so easy to play all of their dumb games and jump through all of their hoops. Not only throughout the year, but in the 2 weeks or so leading up to 11.11. I do it all on my phone while I eat my breakfast every morning. It literally takes 3-5 minutes each day. The coins are easy to collect throughout the year (I usually end up with ~4-5k coins/year)

Obviously the minimal time spent is worth the savings.


----------



## zombie_breeder

I never buy stuff without a bunch of reviews but it seems so appealing based on the descriptions that I went for the EZAUDIO D4 and the lucky bag in black.  I have not bought early and ended up paying more later so I rolled the dice.

I think he may have re-stocked since earlier, but over 600 of the "lucky bag" have been sold at this point.  I am so intrigued by the DITA  Twins Fealty/Fidelity part of the description.


----------



## zombie_breeder

taygomi said:


> any suggestions for a iem thats especially appropriate for sludge/doom/stoner metal?



Let me know what you find out about iems for these genres.  I saw the KZ ZSN mentioned which I have not tried, but I am looking for something that are ideal for these musical styles as well.  Keep me posted.  

That said for earbuds (not iems) I am overall fairly happy with how the VE Monks Plus earbuds handle the new Sleep record and some Sabbath as well as others.


----------



## Returnity

I was eyeing only cables for 11.11, but I guess I'm not that strong-willed after all:

- BQEYZ BQ3
- NICEHCK 8-core high purity copper cable (4.4 to mmcx)
- Banned 4-core SPC cable (4.4 to 2-pin)
- One pair of CP-100 Spinfits
- 6 pairs of New Bee foam tips
- the unavoidable lucky bag 

The unavoidable bashed-by-wife festivities are coming soon


----------



## dondonut

Returnity said:


> I was eyeing only cables for 11.11, but I guess I'm not that strong-willed after all:
> 
> - BQEYZ BQ3
> - NICEHCK 8-core high purity copper cable (4.4 to mmcx)
> ...



Nice, I'm still in dilemma between the BQ3 and the DT8. Do those spinfits fit the BQ3?


----------



## Zerohour88 (Nov 11, 2018)

zombie_breeder said:


> I never buy stuff without a bunch of reviews but it seems so appealing based on the descriptions that I went for the EZAUDIO D4 and the lucky bag in black.  I have not bought early and ended up paying more later so I rolled the dice.
> 
> I think he may have re-stocked since earlier, but over 600 of the "lucky bag" have been sold at this point.  I am so intrigued by the DITA  Twins Fealty/Fidelity part of the description.



a friend who's a fan of Dita also bought it, so we'll see how it fares. He loves the Answer and Truth to bits (tbh, I do too), so something that's touting "same material as Twins" is intriguing to say the least.


----------



## kp1821

The audbos P4 seems to be a good deal on the ali sale...has anybody got it... Found one review here but not much else....


----------



## stryed

kp1821 said:


> The audbos P4 seems to be a good deal on the ali sale...has anybody got it... Found one review here but not much else....



It's presented as a great deal (like 40% off) but they hiked the price up before the sale...I managed to keep my calm and not go for it at 80eu as I'm sure you can get it at that price again.


----------



## silverfishla

Banned store lucky bag $29, three IEMs, cable, and chance to win high priced IEMs.  Just saying.  500 sold


----------



## stryed

silverfishla said:


> Banned store lucky bag $29, three IEMs, cable, and chance to win high priced IEMs.  Just saying.  500 sold



Oh I wanna shoot the messenger, destroy you completely to a pulp.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 11, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> The audbos P4 seems to be a good deal on the ali sale...has anybody got it... Found one review here but not much else....





 
I have the Tehnz P4 Pro which is basically the same thing in a different shell from what I understand is that they just split into two companies but make the same IEM's with different shells. Anyway It's an outstanding IEM that I'm surprised people haven't bought yet. Here is my review of the P4 Pro I posted on Massdrop
Highs: Very nice and not very fatiguing for long periods of time. They are not as bright as some IEMs but this also means they don't suffer from the piercing highs of some Chi-fi IEMs.

Mids: Probably my favorite things about them it's has a very smooth almost silky quality to it that makes listening to music very enjoyable. The mids also manage to transition between highs and lows very well with no noticeable issues through the mid range.

 Lows: I would say It's good but not amazing I'm a bass head so I always want more so take it as you will. It does deliver sub bass but not to the level I normally like especially with silicone tips but with foam it's not bad. If I had to sum it up I would say the bass sound quality is very good but it lacks the impact I want but not enough that I'm searching for it thinking I'm missing something.

 Fit and quality: It came in a nice package with a leather case and plenty of eartips. The fit of the IEMs is spectacular the most comfortable IEMs I've ever owned hands down and they feel very premium in my hands and in my ears. The sound isolation is also outstanding with the foam tips.

 Summary: Great sound across the frequencies without the harshness you normally get from the highs with Chi-fi and they are a little lacking in the bass impact category but still have excellent bass quality with outstanding mids. The fit and comfort is top notch and I could wear them for hours. Overall an absolutely astounding IEM for the price ($80 on Massdrop). Also no I was not given these I paid for them with my own money so I have absolutely no bias nor would I if I had been given them.


----------



## Zerohour88

PCgaming4ever said:


> I have the Tehnz P4 Pro which is basically the same thing in a different shell from what I understand is that they just split into two companies but make the same IEM's with different shells. Anyway It's an outstanding IEM that I'm surprised people haven't bought yet. Here is my review of the P4 Pro I posted on Massdrop
> Highs: Very nice and not very fatiguing for long periods of time. They are not as bright as some IEMs but this also means they don't suffer from the piercing highs of some Chi-fi IEMs.
> 
> Mids: Probably my favorite things about them it's has a very smooth almost silky quality to it that makes listening to music very enjoyable. The mids also manage to transition between highs and lows very well with no noticeable issues through the mid range.
> ...



FYI not split, but Audbos rebranded into Tenhz (if you regularly checked their official taobao store, they still had the Audbos banner before revamping their models). Something about trademark ending, not sure on that


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Zerohour88 said:


> FYI not split, but Audbos rebranded into Tenhz (if you regularly checked their official taobao store, they still had the Audbos banner before revamping their models). Something about trademark ending, not sure on that


Ok gotcha I couldn't remember if it was a split or a new name but I've seen both names so I assumed split.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

silverfishla said:


> Banned store lucky bag $29, three IEMs, cable, and chance to win high priced IEMs.  Just saying.  500 sold


Thanks for hurting my wallet bought the other lucky bag so I had to try this one too. Crossing my fingers I get a high end pair and good luck too you too


----------



## Bartig

PCgaming4ever said:


> Thanks for hurting my wallet bought the other lucky bag so I had to try this one too. Crossing my fingers I get a high end pair and good luck too you too


Just missed it, it seems. Well, it's okay... still got five new sets coming up haha!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Bartig said:


> Just missed it, it seems. Well, it's okay... still got five new sets coming up haha!


I saw it was already over 500 when I ordered it was at 519 when I bought it and 520 sold so I got super lucky with the last sale


----------



## t4t3r

Was going to grab a pair of T2s, is there a coupon I need to apply? $28 is the lowest price I see but I thought they were around $24-26 a few days ago.


----------



## kp1821

stryed said:


> It's presented as a great deal (like 40% off) but they hiked the price up before the sale...I managed to keep my calm and not go for it at 80eu as I'm sure you can get it at that price again.


AK store has the P4 at about 72 USD...Plus a $10 coupon it's something like 62 USD... Good price to my eyes and possibly at clearance ....


----------



## PCgaming4ever

SSakul said:


> Hey guys did somebody tested and heard Audbos p4 ? They started this year as 200$ but now on Aliexpress , they start at 80$ lol . It is some ripoff ? Or copy or its rebranded ? Anyway .. For the Price they are really interesting .


Got my Tenhz P4 Pro absolutely astounding for the price here is the link to the post I made with a review in it https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-941#post-14592490


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Bartig said:


> Just missed it, it seems. Well, it's okay... still got five new sets coming up haha!


Looks like they have the lucky bag going in and out of stock from banned it was in stock again about 30s ago and when I checked again it was gone again so keep checking if you want it.


----------



## pashhtk27

kp1821 said:


> AK store has the P4 at about 72 USD...Plus a $10 coupon it's something like 62 USD... Good price to my eyes and possibly at clearance ....



How do you get that $10 coupon? This deal looks insane!


----------



## ShakyJake (Nov 12, 2018)

Returnity said:


> I was eyeing only cables for 11.11, but I guess I'm not that strong-willed after all:
> 
> ...
> The unavoidable bashed-by-wife festivities are coming soon



I am already running for cover 

I bought: KZ ZS4, ZSN, ED9, AS10, EDR1 (x5); EZAUDIO D4 (x2), BQEYZ KC2 (the $27 preorder actually shipped);


----------



## stryed (Nov 11, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> AK store has the P4 at about 72 USD...Plus a $10 coupon it's something like 62 USD... Good price to my eyes and possibly at clearance ....


Probably disappointment FREE!
I would but have lots of expenses this month  We doctoral student have to pay stuend fees for some absurd reason! ( we pay salary taxes) 
TKZ T4/BGVP DM6 made it all a lot difficult....BUdget doesn't permit mistakes! Still happy with IT01


----------



## weedophile

Damn, i thought i wouldnt get any earphones this 11.11 sale (got myself a Sabaj Da3 DAC as my Zishan Z1 is abit faulty), all the talk on the fukubukuro made me spend another 10 bucks 

Hope this IEM will surprise us in a good way


----------



## harry501501

Anyone know much of the HiFi Walker A6 triple driver. There is another triple driver from HiFi Walker called the A7 but they've different specs and build.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/A6-Headpho...balanced+armature&refinements=p_96:6690067031

I'm sure I've saw a similar housing before as another brand???


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> Anyone know much of the HiFi Walker A6 triple driver. There is another triple driver from HiFi Walker called the A7 but they've different specs and build.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/A6-Headphones-Resolution-Microphone-Smartphones/dp/B07JLLYQNQ/ref=sr_1_20?dd=IWU4E4mTTgwt7BGzd1fgww,,&ie=UTF8&qid=1541987810&sr=8-20&keywords=balanced+armature&refinements=p_96:6690067031
> 
> I'm sure I've saw a similar housing before as another brand???



I don’t know about the A6, but I love my HiFi Walker A7. One of the best bang for the buck buys I made the entire year. They were $15. I bought more than 1 pair.

I used them all day yesterday in fact!

Today was Timmkoo C631 day (which I gotta say, they are easily one of my top 3 favorite IEMs).


----------



## jibberish

harry501501 said:


> Anyone know much of the HiFi Walker A6 triple driver. There is another triple driver from HiFi Walker called the A7 but they've different specs and build.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/A6-Headphones-Resolution-Microphone-Smartphones/dp/B07JLLYQNQ/ref=sr_1_20?dd=IWU4E4mTTgwt7BGzd1fgww,,&ie=UTF8&qid=1541987810&sr=8-20&keywords=balanced+armature&refinements=p_96:6690067031
> 
> I'm sure I've saw a similar housing before as another brand???


Looks a bit like the Kinboofi F60 (which I only heard about for the first time today while looking at cheap 11.11 options).


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I don’t know about the A6, but I love my HiFi Walker A7. One of the best bang for the buck buys I made the entire year. They were $15. I bought more than 1 pair.
> 
> I used them all day yesterday in fact!
> 
> Today was Timmkoo C631 day (which I gotta say, they are easily one of my top 3 favorite IEMs).



Ahhh, I'm trying to get the c631 but can't find one

Maybe you'll sell me your set


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 11, 2018)

jibberish said:


> Looks a bit like the Kinboofi F60 (which I only heard about for the first time today while looking at cheap 11.11 options).



Hey there, nah I think that's a different model. They do look similar though.

EDIT : Hmmm, you may actually be on to something...


----------



## harry501501

weedophile said:


> Damn, i thought i wouldnt get any earphones this 11.11 sale (got myself a Sabaj Da3 DAC as my Zishan Z1 is abit faulty), all the talk on the fukubukuro made me spend another 10 bucks
> 
> Hope this IEM will surprise us in a good way



I love the DA3. It's my daily set-up. I sometimes add the Topping NX2 or one of the FIIO amps to give it a bit more body. The DA3 has a nice open sound and very good extension both ways, I hope you'll like it


----------



## SuperLuigi

Oh man these are mystery bags have me sooooo tempted and I should totally know better! I don't need anymore sub $15 headphones but so much fun!


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Anyone know much of the HiFi Walker A6 triple driver. There is another triple driver from HiFi Walker called the A7 but they've different specs and build.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/A6-Headphones-Resolution-Microphone-Smartphones/dp/B07JLLYQNQ/ref=sr_1_20?dd=IWU4E4mTTgwt7BGzd1fgww,,&ie=UTF8&qid=1541987810&sr=8-20&keywords=balanced+armature&refinements=p_96:6690067031
> 
> I'm sure I've saw a similar housing before as another brand???





jibberish said:


> Looks a bit like the Kinboofi F60 (which I only heard about for the first time today while looking at cheap 11.11 options).



I just realized that I've seen that IEM somewhat recently. It wasn't being sold as a HiFi Walker, and the back cover was a slightly different. I don't remember exactly what was said about it though. 

Also, the description mentions 1 DD + 2 BA. That is incorrect. The IEM has 3 DD (no BAs at all). In the specifications it is listed properly: _6mm*1 + 5mm*2_


----------



## Slater (Nov 11, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> Ahhh, I'm trying to get the c631 but can't find one
> 
> Maybe you'll sell me your set



It's not readily available, but I wish it was as it is that good.

As far as buying mine, it would be difficult to part with mine. But everything has a price lol

Seriously though, I could get rid of my whole IEM collection and just keep the C631 and be perfectly happy.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Seriously though, I could get rid of my whole IEM collection and just keep the C631 and be perfectly happy.



Go ahead and do that.  i dare you!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> It's not readily available, but I wish it was as it is that good.
> 
> As far as buying mine, it would be difficult to part with mine. But everything has a price lol
> 
> Seriously though, I could get rid of my whole IEM collection and just keep the C631 and be perfectly happy.


Dang you like them that much man wish I had a pair now what's your second favorite?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Go ahead and do that.  i dare you!



OK, technically I'd keep about FIVE haha


----------



## TLDRonin

For the KZ mmcx cable, which type would fit the ZSN/ZS6, the type a or type b?


----------



## Slater (Nov 12, 2018)

Wow that's a tough one. There's a lot of close ties; it's like splitting hairs.

There's also so much gear I haven't heard (for example, most of the 2018 KZ stuff, no TFZ products, no >$1k IEMs, no Nine Tails, no BGVP DM6 or DMG, etc.). I only rec stuff I've heard or own.

You can get a pretty good idea of the stuff I own from my profile. Most all of it is <$100, so my recommendations are based in that realm of experience. I'm sure if I was used to $2500 IEMs, everything I currently own would sound like 'junk' in comparison.

I appreciate many different tunings, but my ideal tuning leans towards:

A mild/shallow v or u shape with slightly elevated mid-bass
Energetic (but not piercing/sibilant/fatiguing) treble
Good clarity
Good extension on both ends (although some stuff has rolled-off sub bass which is acceptable even though it's not my 1st choice)
It shouldn't be dark or veiled
I don't like overly forward/boosted mids. I would rather have them be flat or slightly recessed
A fun and balanced overall sound
If something has to be forward I would prefer forward treble
You'll see my below choices reflect my preferences.

Also be aware that factors such as age and genres affect things. I don't listen to classical/orchestral for example, and I am over 40 so my tolerance for treble is higher that if I was 20.

So with that all said, I would say my favorite IEMs out of everything I've heard or owned would be ANY on this list (which is not in any particular order):

- Timmkoo C631
- Modded BlitzWolf BW-ES1
- TinAudio T2
- Pioneer SE-CH9T
- UiiSii CM5
- Magaosi K5 v2.0
- Campfire Audio Comet
- KZ ZS6
- KZ ED9
- KZ EDR1
- Magaosi BK50
- VSonic VSD5S
- BQEYZ KB1

Some of the above do some things better than another. Some are good all-rounders. Some are extreme value champions (EDR1). But if I was stranded on a desert island, I would be happy taking any of them.


----------



## kp1821

harry501501 said:


> Anyone know much of the HiFi Walker A6 triple driver. There is another triple driver from HiFi Walker called the A7 but they've different specs and build.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/A6-Headphones-Resolution-Microphone-Smartphones/dp/B07JLLYQNQ/ref=sr_1_20?dd=IWU4E4mTTgwt7BGzd1fgww,,&ie=UTF8&qid=1541987810&sr=8-20&keywords=balanced+armature&refinements=p_96:6690067031
> 
> I'm sure I've saw a similar housing before as another brand???


Sent a mail asking about availability on the A7 as i wanted to get some more they said the series is discontinued so no more stock there at least for the UK. The A6 is  a new product no idea how it sounds but seems less premium to A7.


----------



## kp1821

pashhtk27 said:


> How do you get that $10 coupon? This deal looks insane!


It is an ali coupon so maybe account specific. Restrained from getting anything else and pulled the trigger...My lucky bag in a way...


----------



## Buzzrat (Nov 12, 2018)

Slater said:


> Wow that's a tough one. There's a lot of close ties; it's like splitting hairs.
> 
> There's also so much gear I haven't heard (for example, most of the 2018 KZ stuff, no TFZ products, no >$1k IEMs, no Nine Tails, no BGVP DM6 or DMG, etc.). I only rec stuff I've heard or own.
> 
> ...


I've just ordered the MMCX version of Magaosi BK50 on 11.11, but I'm having second thoughts about it. I've read that it's a bit sibilant and heavily V-shaped. Could you maybe compare them with KZ ZS3 or ATE, since those are the only ones I own out of your inventory.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

NiceHCK M6 - Looks like a DMG clone, down to the cable. And, only $98 under-cutting the DMG sale price by $20.


----------



## TeaCake

Nicechk Super Fukubukuro US $183


----------



## pashhtk27

kp1821 said:


> It is an ali coupon so maybe account specific. Restrained from getting anything else and pulled the trigger...My lucky bag in a way...



It must have been the rare AliExpress $10 coupon. I tried 3 times in coin exchange and failed. In the end just ordered P4 and used $2 coupon.
Being a poor university student that totally emptied my pocket money, haha.
Gosh, I have never bought an earphone above the $50 mark. I am really expecting a lot from these!


----------



## Fastknight45

Can someone reccomend something neutral with decent soundstage ?


----------



## mbwilson111

TeaCake said:


> Nicechk Super Fukubukuro US $183



This thread is for IEMs that are priced UNDER $100.

That is a crazy amount of money to spend on a complete unknown.   I am happy to be getting the $9.99 fukubukuro.


----------



## TeaCake (Nov 12, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> This thread is for IEMs that are priced UNDER $100.
> 
> That is a crazy amount of money to spend on a complete unknown.   I am happy to be getting the $9.99 fukubukuro.


Oh, sorry just an fyi.... I saw it just now... wrong thread... And that was my first post, scolded by Ms. mbwilson111... Lucky me...


----------



## dondonut

TeaCake said:


> Oh, sorry just an fyi.... I saw it just now... Sorry wrong thread... And that was my first post, scolded by Ms. mbwilson111... Lucky me...



Lol don't worry about it  These mystery bags intrigue me tho. Also ordered the $10 one


----------



## mbwilson111

dondonut said:


> Lol don't worry about it  These mystery bags intrigue me tho. Also ordered the $10 one



LOL, I was just shocked to see that.  I have never spent that much on an IEM even when I do know what it is, and no matter how well reviewed it is. Not sure I could get much more enjoyment than I am with my new KZ ZSN that cost $14.


----------



## dondonut (Nov 12, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL, I was just shocked to see that.  I have never spent that much on an IEM even when I do know what it is, and no matter how well reviewed it is. Not sure I could get much more enjoyment than I am with my new KZ ZSN that cost $14.



Yeah haha I agree completely, would not spend that much without doing thorough research (if I would spend that much at all). Then again, I always find it very difficult to decide with this stuff. Was very much in doubt between the **** DT8 and BQEYZ BQ3. Ordered the blue BQ3 tho an hour ago. Had already ordered multiple pairs of the EZaudio D4 as gifts (1 for myself ofc) and the 10$ mystery bag a few days ago.

I was verrrry tempted to get the KZ ZSN as well (that design is insanely nice imo) but I'll wait with that for a while to see the general consensus on those. Besides, KZs frequency of releasing iems is relentless. How is the SQ of the ZSN in your opinion? I got the ZST / ATR / EDR1. How would they compare?


----------



## TeaCake (Nov 12, 2018)

dondonut said:


> Lol don't worry about it  These mystery bags intrigue me tho. Also ordered the $10 one


It's way out of budget for me too...


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 12, 2018)

TeaCake said:


> Nicechk Super Fukubukuro US $183


Intriguing but that's a lot to spend on a mystery item although it says it has a new DAP, a new 6BA headphone and a high end cable very interesting things but I have a DAP already and that's a lot of money. But at the same time I'm so intrigued. If I didn't have a DAP already I would bite as a Christmas present to myself. looking at the prices of other 6BA headphones from them this will be a really good deal since it also includes a DAP and nice cable.


----------



## Slater

Buzzrat said:


> I've just ordered the MMCX version of Magaosi BK50 on 11.11, but I'm having second thoughts about it. I've read that it's a bit sibilant and heavily V-shaped. Could you maybe compare them with KZ ZS3 or ATE, since those are the only ones I own out of your inventory.



Nah, I don't hear any sibilance in the BK50.

As far as comparing them, I'll locate them all and give them a comparison.

In the mean time, he's a trusted comparison of all 3 from @Vidal and @loomisjohnson

ATE: http://www.aproear.co.uk/kz-ate/
ZS3: http://www.aproear.co.uk/kz-zs3/
ZS3 w/Slater mod: http://www.aproear.co.uk/kz-zs3-slater-mod/
Magaosi BK50: http://www.aproear.co.uk/magaosi-bk50/

Also, loomis just posted a nice roundup summary of a bunch of gear today:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2526#post-14594039


----------



## Buzzrat

Slater said:


> Nah, I don't hear any sibilance in the BK50.
> 
> As far as comparing them, I'll locate them all and give them a comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed input; really appreciate it.

Yes, I usually refer to Vidal's site too. His impressions are on point. That KZ roundup will come in handy also.

I'll post my opinion on the BK50, when I receive them in a few weeks. Have a good one!


----------



## DBaldock9

Buzzrat said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed input; really appreciate it.
> 
> Yes, I usually refer to Vidal's site too. His impressions are on point. That KZ roundup will come in handy also.
> 
> I'll post my opinion on the BK50, when I receive them in a few weeks. Have a good one!



Here are a couple of my posts, comparing the MMCX and original versions of the BK50 -



DBaldock9 said:


> The new Magaosi BK50 earphones (w/MMCX) arrived in the mail today.
> During my initial listening, while watching "Time Team" episodes (from season 6) on YouTube, it seems like the new BK50 earphones have a slightly _brighter_ sound than my original set of BK50 (w/tethered cable).
> I'm planning to listen to music tomorrow, so I can see if the overall response changes any.





DBaldock9 said:


> After listening to music for ~1.5 days on the new BK50 (MMCX) earphones (using KZ Starline tips), the Bass has come up to the level of the original BK50 (w/tethered cable); and the Treble is still a bit stronger - but they're not sibilant.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> Here are a couple of my posts, comparing the MMCX and original versions of the BK50 -



Yup, that matches my feelings on the BK50. The only difference is I don’t have the original version to compare. But the mmcx version sounds great to me.


----------



## EctSay

Hi guys!

Looking to get my first chifi iems. Do you guys have any recommendation for something with punchy bass and if possible not too piercing with the highs?

My budget is <$50


----------



## Dobrescu George

EctSay said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Looking to get my first chifi iems. Do you guys have any recommendation for something with punchy bass and if possible not too piercing with the highs?
> 
> My budget is <$50



Final Audio In-ears?


----------



## EctSay

Dobrescu George said:


> Final Audio In-ears?


The e2000?


----------



## Dobrescu George

EctSay said:


> The e2000?



Yes, that one might work  

Here are my thougts on it  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/05/final-e2000-and-e3000-impressively-inexpensive.html


----------



## EctSay

Dobrescu George said:


> Yes, that one might work
> 
> Here are my thougts on it
> 
> https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/05/final-e2000-and-e3000-impressively-inexpensive.html



Nice! Will check em out. Im very tempted to get the zs6 but heard the highs are rather sharp.


----------



## facethemusic88

Got myself 2 edr1s just for the gym. Thanks for the rec'd Slater.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 13, 2018)

Saw this interesting conversation on Facebook in a post about the new TRN IM1

" Zul Helme Larry Fulton No relations to the Tiandirenhe store in aliexpress? released some models such as the TD08 (which looked kinda cool but was middling)

also, someone mentioned TRN is also under Audboss/Tenhz, now that's surprising


Larry Fulton Zul Helme: The official TRN store is on 1688, not AliExpress. Yes, Tenhz is a sister company of TRN (although not directly related). Audbos was the former name of TenHz.

You see, TRN was started by two guys (let’s call them “Mr Money” and “Mr Brain”). Mr Money is the co-founder of TenHz/Audbos. He is the finance supporter behind TRN. On the other hand, Mr Brain is the technical guy behind TRN (also a former engineer of KZ) but he has no influence over TenHz products. I hope this clears your doubts.

Zul Helme Larry Fulton ah, so its true then. Someone said the 12BA and 6BA will be under Tenhz and costs more than usd$300

personally, I'm excited to see the results, the P4 and P4 Pro have been receiving positive impressions and having more leeway with the tuning would definitely benefit them.

Having tested SE846 and Andromeda, the dream is really to get that level of SQ for less than $500, haha

thanks for the info, can't wait for the next release


Larry Fulton Zul Helme: 12 and 16BAs will be sold under the TRN badge. It is currently developing by Mr Brain, using Knowles BA drivers. No news yet as the 12 BAs beta turned out quite bad. I have the beta with me.

Price-wise will be under US$300 I am sure. By the way, have you tried JH Audio Layla? That’s the reference for the 12 BA.

Zul Helme Larry Fulton damn, I misread that, I thought its 6BA, haha.

whoa, 16BA is a lot, now that's really something.

lots will be waiting for info on that model, I reckon. I'll wait for the price announcement first

Larry Fulton Zul Helme: I must warn you beforehand, it won’t be cheap."

Thats some very interesting information didn't know all those stores are connected and that the person designing them worked for KZ. Also a 16BA IEM for under $300 wow that will be interesting.


----------



## BCool

What are the best IEMs for comfort/isolation? I was looking at an all-BA (since they don't need to be vented) like the KZ AS10 for a long flight in a couple of months


----------



## TLDRonin

Was anyone able to take advantage of that $50 off $100 aliexpress coupon? Apparently it was available on the homepage the other day


----------



## facethemusic88 (Nov 13, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Saw this interesting conversation on Facebook in a post about the new TRN IM1
> 
> " Zul Helme Larry Fulton No relations to the Tiandirenhe store in aliexpress? released some models such as the TD08 (which looked kinda cool but was middling)
> 
> ...



Really? Its all about the no. of BAs and/or DDs in a shell. Turning out to be a mad race to see who can fit the most in a shell. Do they not understand it is not all about the no. of drivers? I bet they do. Given the obsession amongst gear sl*ts to get hold of the next big release stuffed with a load of drivers, I see why the makers choose this route.


----------



## facethemusic88

TLDRonin said:


> Was anyone able to take advantage of that $50 off $100 aliexpress coupon? Apparently it was available on the homepage the other day


I was a few seconds late. I got the 10 off 90. 50 off 100 is unheard of. You sure about this?


----------



## TLDRonin

Not mine; found it on reddit


----------



## facethemusic88

dammit. So they actually had one.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

There were very few coupons. It appeared during the last 30 mins of the sale. I couldn't claim one.


----------



## weedophile

harry501501 said:


> I love the DA3. It's my daily set-up. I sometimes add the Topping NX2 or one of the FIIO amps to give it a bit more body. The DA3 has a nice open sound and very good extension both ways, I hope you'll like it


I am very looking forward to receiving it! Read quite abit and the lack of juice issue is one of the main problem but i am fine with it. It it really bothers me then i might get another amp xD


----------



## crabdog

The Tin Audio T2 Pro. All that you loved about the original T2, now with added sibilance and a bigger price. Check out the full review on PAR!
https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t2-pro-review/


----------



## Zerohour88

facethemusic88 said:


> Really? Its all about the no. of BAs and/or DDs in a shell. Turning out to be a mad race to see who can fit the most in a shell. Do they not understand it is not all about the no. of drivers? I bet they do. Given the obsession amongst gear sl*ts to get hold of the next big release stuffed with a load of drivers, I see why the makers choose this route.



sigh, again, being a devil's advocate here. Small companies have little choice but to cram more drivers so that they can a)create hype/interest b)allows them the leeway to fine-tune the sound sig more instead of relying on intangibles such as shell design/material/driver quality (more drivers=more variables to adjust in tuning in terms of crossover). You can bet they know if they had the capability to make a good DD/BA that they'd cram that inside instead. But even big companies spend years and god-knows how much funding to research such stuff. Hence stuff like the RE2000 or CA Atlas being priced as they are. 

I should make a sticky on this stuff, lol, twice in a week already.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Wow that's a tough one. There's a lot of close ties; it's like splitting hairs.
> 
> There's also so much gear I haven't heard (for example, most of the 2018 KZ stuff, no TFZ products, no >$1k IEMs, no Nine Tails, no BGVP DM6 or DMG, etc.). I only rec stuff I've heard or own.
> 
> ...


You should get Yourself IT01 


Slater said:


> Yup, that matches my feelings on the BK50. The only difference is I don’t have the original version to compare. But the mmcx version sounds great to me.


Newer BK50 has different BA as far as I know. Older should have more coherent/balanced sound. But difference is not much.


Bartig said:


> During the 11.11 sale, I got:
> - KZ ZSN for €16,50
> I wonder who won... me or AliExpress.


That`s why I never follow those "sale madness days". You got ripped off. Got my ZSN for wife for 13.6€ without any coupons from GB.


----------



## Slater (Nov 13, 2018)

CoiL said:


> You should get Yourself IT01
> 
> Newer BK50 has different BA as far as I know. Older should have more coherent/balanced sound. But difference is not much.
> 
> That`s why I never follow those "sale madness days". You got ripped off. Got my ZSN for wife for 13.6€ without any coupons from GB.



You're right, I do need to get an IT01. I have been waiting for it to go on sale, but it's always $99. I make it a point to never buy anything unless I get it on sale or otherwise get some deal somehow. I know ibasso enforces MAP pricing, but still I hold out hope that someone will have it for cheaper (even used on HF classifieds or ebay).

As far as the ZSN, a lot of people always forget about ebay these days. 2 weeks before 11.11 even started, I had already ordered my ZSN for less than Gearbest, and less than the eventual 11.11 sale price at most sellers. It's due to arrive today, while 11.11 orders always take ~4 weeks due to the sheer volume of packages leaving China.


----------



## Qualcheduno

CoiL said:


> You should get Yourself IT01
> 
> Newer BK50 has different BA as far as I know. Older should have more coherent/balanced sound. But difference is not much.
> 
> That`s why I never follow those "sale madness days". You got ripped off. Got my ZSN for wife for 13.6€ without any coupons from GB.


Excluding some notable exceptions (like the T2 for ~25€), the Ali's sale is worth it only if you manage to snatch some coupons.


----------



## Dobrescu George

EctSay said:


> Nice! Will check em out. Im very tempted to get the zs6 but heard the highs are rather sharp.



I wouln't go with KZ if you need smooth treble...  



BCool said:


> What are the best IEMs for comfort/isolation? I was looking at an all-BA (since they don't need to be vented) like the KZ AS10 for a long flight in a couple of months



If you don't mind some leakage, Final Audio E5000 is a great one  

Otherwise, KZ AS10 is really comfortable, if it is not too big for your ears, and it isolates fairly well


----------



## Dobrescu George

My review on Tin Audio T2 and T2 Pro is live now  

Review also coming to Head-Fi in a few minutes  

https://audiophile-heaven.blogspot.com/2018/11/Tin-T2-T2Pro-Open-Stage.html


----------



## baszek

dondonut said:


> Lol don't worry about it  These mystery bags intrigue me tho. Also ordered the $10 one


DO you think that mystery bag is a good thing to try first IEM headphones ? There are cheap ones to 10$ range or there might be also some better ones in that 10$ bag ?


----------



## dondonut

Not sure, it's the first time I'm getting a mystery bag. Id say it's not the safest choice as you don't know what to expect. 

If you want something cheap with good sound go for  smth like a kz first. KZ ZSN seems to be a hit and is currently only 14$ at gearbest. I've also really enjoyed the einsear t2 which when I bought it was sold around the 10$ mark. If you wanna go cheaper still, check out the kz edr1. Insane value.


----------



## mbwilson111

baszek said:


> DO you think that mystery bag is a good thing to try first IEM headphones ? There are cheap ones to 10$ range or there might be also some better ones in that 10$ bag ?



Everyone will get the same iem, except we were allowed to choose silver or black and if we wanted a mic or not.  It will sell for more than $10 later.  The fun is in the mystery because right now no one knows what it looks like.  It will not be an iem that people already have. Mine and my husband's pairs have already shipped!  We ordered as soon as we found out about it.  Whatever it is probably would be a good first iem.  I thought they had already sold out?  No?


----------



## baszek

mbwilson111 said:


> Everyone will get the same iem, except we were allowed to choose silver or black and if we wanted a mic or not.  It will sell for more than $10 later.  The fun is in the mystery because right now no one knows what it looks like.  It will not be an iem that people already have. Mine and my husband's pairs have already shipped!  We ordered as soon as we found out about it.  Whatever it is probably would be a good first iem.  I thought they had already sold out?  No?


You can still buy mystery bag, but only version without mic is left.


----------



## mbwilson111

baszek said:


> You can still buy mystery bag, but only version without mic is left.


 
Yes I noticed they ran out of the ones with the mic a couple of days ago.  

Looks like he has extended the sale until the current stock has sold.  Unless someone really needs a mic (I prefer not to have one)  just go for it!  I am getting the silver/no mic and my husband is getting the black/no mic.  Ours are getting ready to board a plane right now


----------



## exavolt

dondonut said:


> If you want something cheap with good sound go for  smth like a kz first. KZ ZSN seems to be a hit and is currently only 14$ at gearbest. I've also really enjoyed the einsear t2 which when I bought it was sold around the 10$ mark. If you wanna go cheaper still, check out the kz edr1. Insane value.


Seconded on Einsear T2. It's a safe IEM for starting out.

I wonder if EZAudio D4, which got a lot of praise and cheaper, will be a better recommendation. Still waiting mine (ordered along with the bag).


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I know the P4 Pro from Tenhz is at the price limit for this thread but man it's so good y'all have to check it out. They really are amazing for the price and you can find them sometimes for like $80 which is a steal for what your getting. Also the comfort level is astounding like nothing I've experienced from other IEMs from china they are honesty the only IEM I am using right now.
Shameless plug I just started a audio blog for budget stuff and recently reviewed them https://ramenaudio.blogspot.com/2018/11/tenhz-p4-pro-best-iem-under-100.html Also let me know if there is anything I can do to improve my reviews or the blog in general


----------



## dondonut (Nov 14, 2018)

exavolt said:


> Seconded on Einsear T2. It's a safe IEM for starting out.
> 
> I wonder if EZAudio D4, which got a lot of praise and cheaper, will be a better recommendation. Still waiting mine (ordered along with the bag).



I wonder so as well. I got 5 pairs of the D5 so I would have a backup pair and could gift some. From what I've  read they're brighter  than  the  T2. Hope they're not too bass-light for my taste.

Edit: I know I've overdone it maybe but I couldn't pass up on them, only €6,66 when I bought them.


----------



## Returnity

My Fukushima Bag is shipped! I thought they were some kind of a pre-order, but it seems the IEM was already produced. 

The price of the lucky bag went up to 27$ after 11.11, so these IEMs might be something real nice. Normally I'm quite pessimistic about these kind of things but somehow I do have a good feeling about this.


----------



## dondonut

Returnity said:


> My Fukushima Bag is shipped! I thought they were some kind of a pre-order, but it seems the IEM was already produced.
> 
> The price of the lucky bag went up to 27$ after 11.11, so these IEMs might be something real nice. Normally I'm quite pessimistic about these kind of things but somehow I do have a good feeling about this.



I think you've seen the banned vendor (?) lucky bag. The NiceHCK one still goes for the same price: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...155.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5b974c4dF4MKC4


----------



## Returnity

dondonut said:


> I think you've seen the banned vendor (?) lucky bag. The NiceHCK one still goes for the same price: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...155.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5b974c4dF4MKC4



Oops my bad, you're right. I still do have a good feeling tho'


----------



## Electrolite (Nov 14, 2018)

My Tin Audio just shipped, I hope it's a good upgrade from my KZ ED16 (I loved that IEM)

To justify buying another IEM I sold my KZ to a friend who lost his earphone, he is extremely satisfied and said the KZ made his life better

Meanwhile I'm going to suffer for multiple months with a generic JBL earphone while waiting for the Tin Audio.

I hope it's the supposedly the newer model without the blue thing and better bass response


----------



## weedophile

BCool said:


> What are the best IEMs for comfort/isolation? I was looking at an all-BA (since they don't need to be vented) like the KZ AS10 for a long flight in a couple of months


They probably are the best isolating IEMs out of all i have, probably only equalled by the Tennmak Pro. Its pretty comfortable for me (i might have large ears), though i hate the fit of KZ ZSR and TRN V20 just for reference.


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> It's not readily available, but I wish it was as it is that good.
> 
> As far as buying mine, it would be difficult to part with mine. But everything has a price lol
> 
> Seriously though, I could get rid of my whole IEM collection and just keep the C631 and be perfectly happy.



Those are strong words Pardner but I strongly agree. I too am having a love affair with my c631. Just something about the Resolution and The openess that just draws you in. Too bad more folks don't have them and yes on the Chifi sites they are expensive but.....If The opportunity comes up to get  another pair under 30 bucks I'm jumping on it....I paid 14.99 on Amazon...we wont see that again I bet.


----------



## trumpethead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Dang you like them that much man wish I had a pair now what's your second favorite?



They are very special imo


----------



## exavolt

trumpethead said:


> Those are strong words Pardner but I strongly agree. I too am having a love affair with my c631. Just something about the Resolution and The openess that just draws you in. Too bad more folks don't have them and yes on the Chifi sites they are expensive but.....If The opportunity comes up to get  another pair under 30 bucks I'm jumping on it....I paid 14.99 on Amazon...we wont see that again I bet.


Where did you guys get this C631? Amazon?

From my googling, it seems that they available as wholesale from Shenzen Estron at Alibaba. If it's that good, why it's hard to find its retailer? Probably we can ask our friend Jim to rebrand them?


----------



## loomisjohnson

exavolt said:


> Where did you guys get this C631? Amazon?
> 
> From my googling, it seems that they available as wholesale from Shenzen Estron at Alibaba. If it's that good, why it's hard to find its retailer? Probably we can ask our friend Jim to rebrand them?


we got the 631 on amazon, where they were $15 for a nanosecond--like you note, they now seem to be sold in wholesale lots for $29 or so, which is still very good value for these. i'm assuming that since they exist somewhere they'll make their way back into the marketplace, and asking jim seems like a good idea


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> Those are strong words Pardner but I strongly agree. I too am having a love affair with my c631. Just something about the Resolution and The openess that just draws you in. Too bad more folks don't have them and yes on the Chifi sites they are expensive but.....If The opportunity comes up to get  another pair under 30 bucks I'm jumping on it....I paid 14.99 on Amazon...we wont see that again I bet.



I was lucky enough to get a backup set, but I had to buy it from another member. I had to pay more than the Amazon price, and they were technically "used". But I like them that much (not the color, but it grows on you after a while).



exavolt said:


> Where did you guys get this C631? Amazon?
> 
> From my googling, it seems that they available as wholesale from Shenzen Estron at Alibaba. If it's that good, why it's hard to find its retailer? Probably we can ask our friend Jim to rebrand them?





loomisjohnson said:


> we got the 631 on amazon, where they were $15 for a nanosecond--like you note, they now seem to be sold in wholesale lots for $29 or so, which is still very good value for these. i'm assuming that since they exist somewhere they'll make their way back into the marketplace, and asking jim seems like a good idea



They were actually on Amazon for $15 for quite some time (at least 6 months, because they were in my Amazon shopping cart as "save for later" for quite some time. A small handful of people asked about them (anyone see these, anyone try these, are these any good). Then 1 person tried them and raved about them, so I went ahead and added them back into my next Amazon order since I liked the C630 so much.

When I 1st receive it, it was OK. But then I tinkered with modding it and WOW was it better after 1. peeling off the black filter on the nozzle screen AND 2. popping off the rear grille mesh that covers the rear vent. 

I immediately went back to Amazon to order another one, and they were out of stock. I sent the seller a message asking when they were going to be restocked and he said he was no longer carrying them. I think the seller originally only had maybe 5 pair. They were likely sitting around unsold, and finally got tired of watching them gather dust so they dropped the price to $15 to get rid of them below cost. And once they were gone, they were gone (at least the $15 ones from that seller).

I really wish someone would get these in bulk and make them easier to obtain (maybe Penon or JimHCK). However, they would have to be sold at a more realistic $35-$40 price (not the $60-$70 a few sellers ask). Keep in mind that if someone stocked them (rebranding them or whatever), they may not get the greatest reception in stock form. IMO they would need to be pre-modified (removal of the nozzle filter and rear grille) to get a positive reception and "good reviews".

It really makes me wonder about that red plastic "ZSE" triple driver (with the stainless rear cover) that is Estron's current flagship. It's pretty expensive (~$70), but like the other Estron IEMs (C630, C631, etc) it could theoretically punch way above it's price point. I'm just not willing to be the guinea pig on that one...


----------



## silverfishla

Returnity said:


> My Fukushima Bag is shipped! I thought they were some kind of a pre-order, but it seems the IEM was already produced.
> 
> The price of the lucky bag went up to 27$ after 11.11, so these IEMs might be something real nice. Normally I'm quite pessimistic about these kind of things but somehow I do have a good feeling about this.


I hope your Fukushima bag is not full of nuclear waste!


----------



## Electrolite

Wow I had the chance to buy the 631 but went with the KZ ED16 instead, sad...


----------



## phthora

Well, I almost got away without buying anything this 11.11... then, I bought the $10 Fukubukuro from NiceHCK. Curiosity got the best of me. If it looks like I won't like, it'll go in someone's stocking this year. lol


----------



## mbwilson111

Electrolite said:


> Wow I had the chance to buy the 631 but went with the KZ ED16 instead, sad...



I do not have a 631.  I do have an ED16 which is one of my favorites.  Not sad at all.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> I was lucky enough to get a backup set, but I had to buy it from another member. I had to pay more than the Amazon price, and they were technically "used". But I like them that much (not the color, but it grows on you after a while).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, reminds me long time ago when I got ATE 2nd gen and modded it (basically same way You did @ C631). After modding it immediately bought more ATE`s.
And over time my skills and mods got better + ATE revisions came. For me modded ATE 5th gen is real gold piece for crazy low price. 
But... after getting IT01. Don`t care so much about them. I still have them and occasionally use them with laptop of phone but bar is raised so high now for me with modded gear that I doubt any modded chi-fi will be able to reach same level. Honestly, at that price tag C631 is currently going, I`d rather get something with nicer build&looks quality, ergonomics, removable cable and such... and maybe mod those. I believe You @ C631... but ...ya know what I mean


----------



## TLDRonin

I would have owned one of that elusive C631 had amazon delivered my package...


----------



## Emelya

exavolt said:


> If it's that good, why it's hard to find its retailer?


Because all Estron products are available as rebrands. By the way, EMI still offers the C631 on AliExpress for $45.


exavolt said:


> Probably we can ask our friend Jim to rebrand them?


I doubt that NiceHCK can help. These earphones are pricey in China:
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=569992430889&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
https://product.suning.com/0070067480/824107774.html


----------



## drbluenewmexico

phthora said:


> Well, I almost got away without buying anything this 11.11... then, I bought the $10 Fukubukuro from NiceHCK. Curiosity got the best of me. If it looks like I won't like, it'll go in someone's stocking this year. lol


i wonder if all the Fu ku buk uro are all the same or they are grab bag.....


----------



## phthora

drbluenewmexico said:


> i wonder if all the Fu ku buk uro are all the same or they are grab bag.....



Well, I bought 4 of them, so I will let you know. I think last time it was all the same product.


----------



## mbwilson111

phthora said:


> Well, I bought 4 of them, so I will let you know. I think last time it was all the same product.



There are clues on the page as to what it will be... should be all the same except for the color or, if you ordered one with a mic or not.  It even compares it to a more expensive iem that you can find reviews on.


----------



## Wiljen

crabdog said:


> The Tin Audio T2 Pro. All that you loved about the original T2, now with added sibilance and a bigger price. Check out the full review on PAR!
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t2-pro-review/



So PRO is Painfully Raised (treble) Output?


----------



## Slater (Nov 14, 2018)

Emelya said:


> Because all Estron products are available as rebrands. By the way, EMI still offers the C631 on AliExpress for $45.
> 
> I doubt that NiceHCK can help. These earphones are pricey in China:
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=569992430889&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
> https://product.suning.com/0070067480/824107774.html



I wonder what that c631 was selling for during 11.11? If it was in the mid to low 30s, it would have been a great buy IMO. $45 is still a bit steep IMO, given the polarizing looks, non-removable cable, etc.

BTW, anyone who is looking for a bargain, the HiFi Walker A7 is still available on Amazon for $20. I’ve been listening to it all evening, and it is a bargain for that price.

- Comfortable to wear
- Braided MMCX cable
- Super nice carry case
- Great sound

Don’t sweat missing out on the c631 folks. There are loads and loads of other good ChiFi out there! We have no shortage of solid options in every price range


----------



## crabdog

Wiljen said:


> So PRO is Painfully Raised (treble) Output?


Yes, it's extremely bright.


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 15, 2018)

I spent the afternoon today with the BossHiFi/Blon S1 (1+1 hybrid) and though I haven't shown them much love over the past several months I can say they performed quite admirably. The S1 may look like a fisher-price toy but they're extremely comfortable and light as a feather.




 

The translucent blue but very basic cable is nothing to celebrate but its preformed earhooks did a great job of keeping the S1 stationary despite any sudden movements up, down, left or right.

The bass, midrange and treble are nearly on equal footing while the soundstage presentation has average width & depth. Their only minor drawback is that the sound signature tends to lean towards being somewhat dry, despite the accurate timbre. That said, I had them in for two hours but I really enjoyed my time with them today. In the end, good extension on both ends with a centered midrange make these an easy recommendation if you're looking for a great middle-of-the-road daily driver.


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32830308346.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail



My BossHiFi B3 is excellent at $30+/-.
The BossHiFi/Blon S1 is quite a bargain at $16.

Now I'm eyeing this Blon BlueJay single dynamic with detachable cables. I might go for these. Has anyone in the community dubbed these yet?



 


The red is the "Blon Cardinal".



 


 The blue is the "Blon BlueJay".



 


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32921023757.html


----------



## antdroid (Nov 15, 2018)

crabdog said:


> Yes, it's extremely bright.



I found the T2 Pro model (pre-release) I reviewed to sound bright but not significantly brighter than the T2 regular. It was more extended. But my model had some defects in it... like missing screens. Who knows what else. I wonder if that or other passed-on defects cause sound to change. My actual measurements also look a little bit different than yours and ischa's who posted his on a different forum (probably cant post here but its not the one you're probably thinking of) which I compared to mine. Both yours and his had some differences between T2/T2 Pro where mine didnt have as drastic differences besides extension of treble.

Made more in-depth post on the other thread.


----------



## dondonut

Aliexpress not disappointing with their shipping. While I have yet to recieve them. these are the details for my EZaudio D4:



Arrived at destination country

2018-11-15 01:24:00 [GMT+1]


Departed country of origin

2018-11-14 10:30:00 [GMT+8]


Departed country of origin

2018-11-14 08:35:00 [GMT+8]


Shipment accepted by airline

2018-11-13 11:47:26 [GMT+8]


Shipment left country of origin warehouse

2018-11-12 08:24:09 [GMT+8]


Shipment at country of origin warehouse

2018-11-12 00:14:59 [GMT+8]


Shipment dispatched

2018-11-11 23:44:59 [GMT+8]

Do note that Aliexpress Standard Shipping uses PostNL, the national Dutch postal service; I always try to buy from stores that use aliexpress standard shipping for that reason (I am Dutch).


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

My BGVP DMG has also - "Arrived at destination country". Now the long wait for custom clearance.


----------



## tripside

dondonut said:


> Aliexpress not disappointing with their shipping. While I have yet to recieve them. these are the details for my EZaudio D4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It uses a postal service that is either the national postal service of the destination country or a postal service of a country in the same region as the destination. 

In my experience , Aliexpress standard shipping is almost always faster than China post.


----------



## dondonut

tripside said:


> It uses a postal service that is either the national postal service of the destination country or a postal service of a country in the same region as the destination.
> 
> In my experience , Aliexpress standard shipping is almost always faster than China post.



Right, I wasn't aware of that. But yeah, for me it also has almost always been faster.


----------



## kIkI.

Could somebody recommend me some iem for rap possibly with ok isolation because i will be using it during my commute. I have more or less 30 euro to spend.


----------



## Wiljen

dondonut said:


> Aliexpress not disappointing with their shipping. While I have yet to recieve them. these are the details for my EZaudio D4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My DHL from 11.11  shows out for shipping today too.   Looks like NiceHck shipped very quickly this year.


----------



## loomisjohnson

kIkI. said:


> Could somebody recommend me some iem for rap possibly with ok isolation because i will be using it during my commute. I have more or less 30 euro to spend.


try the trn v80 or magaosi bk50--both <$30


----------



## kIkI.

loomisjohnson said:


> try the trn v80 or magaosi bk50--both <$30


Thanks will look into them, but what do you think of tin t2 with the vent mod, i could get them for like 36 i think


----------



## loomisjohnson

kIkI. said:


> Thanks will look into them, but what do you think of tin t2 with the vent mod, i could get them for like 36 i think


not for bass--would pass


----------



## Slater

kIkI. said:


> Thanks will look into them, but what do you think of tin t2 with the vent mod, i could get them for like 36 i think



The vent mod is terrible. It makes the bass a bloated mess.

I've tried to mod a number of T2s in various ways. I have never been able to get anything better than how they came tuned stock.

If you want a bassy IEM, there are a million good ones to choose from. There's no need to mess up a great IEM like the T2.


----------



## Wiljen

Wiljen said:


> My DHL from 11.11  shows out for shipping today too.   Looks like NiceHck shipped very quickly this year.



Shot down again, weather delay due to storms in the Northeast.  Going to be next week.   Not NiceHCK's fault but I'm bummed.


----------



## Emelya (Nov 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> It really makes me wonder about that red plastic "ZSE" triple driver (with the stainless rear cover) that is Estron's current flagship. It's pretty expensive (~$70), but like the other Estron IEMs (C630, C631, etc) it could theoretically punch way above it's price point. I'm just not willing to be the guinea pig on that one...


I found two reviews on the plastic EST ES633 on YouTube. This is the only source of live impressions about these earphones at the moment. There were also several customer reviews on Amazon, but I don't trust to promo-phrases like "What’s impressive is that for a price point of $70, I got quality in the $150-$200 mark."


----------



## kp1821

Coming back to the HiFi Walker A7. I managed to get a second pair but unfortunately it isn't as good as the first one! The first one is more balanced, vocals and trebles are fab but the second pair is more boomy and that makes vocals less nice. Trebles don't extend so nicely either. I have tested it with the same source, cable, songs and tips. Even did the same burn in . Was wondering if anyone else has got similar experience  or i simply got a bad one.


----------



## Theri0n

Tried BQEYZ KC2 with balanced copper cable. P4 goes to box until balanced copper arrives. KC2 is my daily driver for now.

Bass is still tight however got some more flesh. Mids are still clear and highs are the same as with stock cable with mic. Scene sounds slightly wider and deeper.


----------



## dondonut

Can't wait for the BQEYZ BQ3 to arrive!! So, to my understanding the stock tips that come with the BQ3 are not well received. While I did order some New Bee foam tips I haven't liked foam in the past, so looking around for some silicone tips. 

@HungryPanda I remember you wrote a good while back you liked SpinFits and Auvio's with your BQ3.

Are these the Auvio tips that people often refer to? https://www.amazon.com/AUVIO-Silicone-Replacement-Tips-Medium/dp/B00N568Z80
And SpinFits would be the CP145 right? (6mm nozzle).


----------



## Slater

dondonut said:


> Can't wait for the BQEYZ BQ3 to arrive!! So, to my understanding the stock tips that come with the BQ3 are not well received. While I did order some New Bee foam tips I haven't liked foam in the past, so looking around for some silicone tips.
> 
> @HungryPanda I remember you wrote a good while back you liked SpinFits and Auvio's with your BQ3.
> 
> ...



Those are Auvios, but they are much cheaper if you just buy them directly from radioshack.com


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> Those are Auvios, but they are much cheaper if you just buy them directly from radioshack.com



Thanks for pointing that out, the Amazon link was the first hit on google. Unfortunately Radioshack only ships within the US it seems. I'll look around if I can find them here locally.


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 16, 2018)

So KZ ZSN... lovin it!

I'm finding it hard putting the signature in any one box at the moment, need some more listening. The most recent KZ I bought is the ED16 which I wasn't particularly impressed by... it was decent but a bit cold sounding to me. The ZSN is on a different level to it. It's also one of the best KZ products for getting treble right that I've heard. i listened to a lot of Beatles songs coming to work today and I hadn't realised before how detailed they are. They can be pleasant one minute, then more aggressive the next, whatever the song calls for. A great all rounder so far.

I haven't heard a whole lot of KZ (ZS1, ZS3, ZS5, ED9, ED16, ATR, ATE) but of the ones I have the ZSN is the best performer (I still love my ATR tho). It makes me want to try the new flagship models like the AS10.

I got the Hifi Walker A6 from Amazon and it broke on me the day after, but the ZSN made up for it. The A6 sounded good but nothing that wow'd me so it wasn't a great loss.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> So KZ ZSN... lovin it!
> 
> I'm finding it hard putting the signature in any one box at the moment, need some more listening. The most recent KZ I bought is the ED16 which I wasn't particularly impressed by... it was decent but a bit cold sounding to me. The ZSN is on a different level to it. It's also one of the best KZ products for getting treble right that I've heard. i listened to a lot of Beatles songs coming to work today and I hadn't realised before how detailed they are. They can be pleasant one minute, then more aggressive the next, whatever the song calls for. A great all rounder so far.
> 
> ...



A6, or A7?

I’ve never heard of the A6


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> A6, or A7?
> 
> I’ve never heard of the A6



The A6.  I had it in my wish list but will remove it now.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> The A6.  I had it in my wish list but will remove it now.



Ah, I remember seeing that. It appears to be a Kinboofi something-or-other, but with a tweaked rear cover.

Not sure of the A6 price, but the A7 is a steal for $20. It’s even on sale from time to time with an Amazon $5 off coupon!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Ah, I remember seeing that. It appears to be a Kinboofi something-or-other, but with a tweaked rear cover.
> 
> Not sure of the A6 price, but the A7 is a steal for $20. It’s even on sale from time to time with an Amazon $5 off coupon!



We can no longer get the A7 on Amazon UK.  It closed out that one night that my husband got one for £10.

They want £26 for the A6...about $34.  It only appeared recently.  I kind of liked the look of it.


----------



## Slater (Nov 16, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> We can no longer get the A7 on Amazon UK.  It closed out that one night that my husband got one for £10.
> 
> They want £26 for the A6...about $34.  It only appeared recently.  I kind of liked the look of it.



I have an IEM with an extremely similar design and specification - YINJW P8. It’s also sold under other names and model numbers.

Not sure how related it is to the A6 and Kinboofi. It could be made by the same ODM, or using the same drivers. It’s so hard to tell the real behind-the-scene story with these ChiFi IEMs.

Anyways, the YINJW P8 is nothing special at all, although it can be improved with EQ changes.


----------



## mbwilson111

There is also a Hifi Walker A5 for £18 on Amazon UK


----------



## Bartig (Nov 17, 2018)

Enter the EZaudio D4! What a great sound from this hugely comfortable little cheap bodies!

- Vocals and mids can sound a bit more tinny than the Tin Audio T2.
- Can sound a little closed in on very congested music pieces.
- Great soundstage and excellent placement for this price!
- Warm sounding, but with a good tight bass that doesn't dissolve into the lower mids too much.
- Enough details in the highs without entering piercing territory.

I just listened for an hour, but after switching back and forth between these and the Tin Audio T2, I can say these are actually up for the comparison. Great stuff - this could be the new KZ ATE or Rock Zircon for an entire new generation chifi lovers.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Great stuff - this can be the new KZ ATE or Rock Zircon for an entire new generation that will be dragged in into chifi.



I love my little purple D4 

...and now we wait for the mystery bag iem


----------



## dondonut (Nov 16, 2018)

Bartig said:


> Enter the EZaudio D4! What a great sound from this little cheap bodies!
> 
> - A bit more tinny sounding than the Tin Audio T2.
> - Can sound a little closed in on very congested music pieces.
> ...



Good to hear, I'll be receiving mine before long and curious as to what they sound like. I too have the Tin Audio T2 so curious how they compare. Pulled out the KZ EDR1 to listen to in bed tonight. Even cheaper than the D4 but great as well. Hoping on similar value from the D4.


----------



## farees

watch my full review on KZ ZS10


----------



## toddy0191

kp1821 said:


> Coming back to the HiFi Walker A7. I managed to get a second pair but unfortunately it isn't as good as the first one! The first one is more balanced, vocals and trebles are fab but the second pair is more boomy and that makes vocals less nice. Trebles don't extend so nicely either. I have tested it with the same source, cable, songs and tips. Even did the same burn in . Was wondering if anyone else has got similar experience  or i simply got a bad one.



I got a second pair when they were under £10 and they sound identical to me.


----------



## exavolt (Nov 17, 2018)

NiceHCK's fukubukuro is now priced at US $26.53 - 27.87, and they have like 5000 pieces available now. They must be confident with the product to have that amount of stock. If it turned out to be great, I'll regret not ordering few of them.

And it seems that someone already received theirs, well, at least already rated it in the store.


----------



## exavolt (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned sellers started selling Y****o EP1. Looks identical to NiceHCK EP35. Rebrand or knockoff?







Edit: looking at the spec, this not a rebrand. These have 12mm DD, while EP35 use 13.5mm DD. So, the usual chi-fi shell reuse.


----------



## Emelya

exavolt said:


> …sellers started selling EP1. Looks identical to NiceHCK EP35


It might be time to panic for Onkyo.


----------



## mymail0808 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi all;
So many pages about China IEM and budget IEM; cannot finish all;

did anybody post this before?
Found this KZ model sound signature, left hand side is bass, right hand side is the hi-freq.

Is this accurate?


----------



## josesol07

Slater said:


> Ah, I remember seeing that. It appears to be a Kinboofi something-or-other, but with a tweaked rear cover.
> 
> Not sure of the A6 price, but the A7 is a steal for $20. It’s even on sale from time to time with an Amazon $5 off coupon!



Wow, I was about to pull thr trigger


----------



## josesol07

I was about to pull the trigger on Hifi Walker A7 but now seen rave opinions  on KZ ZSN I am having second thoughts on which one to get. 
Have to get either one as I am also getting BQEYZ BQ3.
A7 or ZSN??? who could give a little comparo? thanks


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 17, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on Hifi Walker A7 but now seen rave opinions  on KZ ZSN I am having second thoughts on which one to get.
> Have to get either one as I am also getting BQEYZ BQ3.
> A7 or ZSN??? who could give a little comparo? thanks



I am probably the only one here who sent the A7 back to Amazon.  It just didn't do it for me.  I probably could have tried harder to find the right tips and I have since listened to my husband's A7 because he was able to take advantage of the £10 deal.  I did get a seal this time but I definitely prefer the ZSN.   I think the ZSN should be a nice compliment to your BQ3

Edit.  I bought my A7 when it was £28.


----------



## jibberish

josesol07 said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on Hifi Walker A7 but now seen rave opinions  on KZ ZSN I am having second thoughts on which one to get.
> Have to get either one as I am also getting BQEYZ BQ3.
> A7 or ZSN??? who could give a little comparo? thanks


I have both, and while the A7 is nice, I also prefer the ZSN.  ZSN has better bass response. The A7's treble is very forward and offers good detail, but it also can get a bit fatiguing for me after a while. Also the ZSN is more comfortable.  A7 has a nice case and accessories, but IMO the ZSN is just the better IEM and a phenomenal bargain.


----------



## josesol07

@mbwilson111  and @jibberish, thaks for the recommendations. ZSN is the one. Now, which color looks more elegant?


----------



## mbwilson111

jibberish said:


> The A7's treble is very forward and offers good detail, but it also can get a bit fatiguing for me after a while



That is actually the reason I returned the A7.  I did not listen for long but I was starting to get fatigued and just wanted to put back in the iems I had been listening to earlier.  This was a few weeks ago so no ZSN yet at that time.



josesol07 said:


> @mbwilson111  and @jibberish, thaks for the recommendations. ZSN is the one. Now, which color looks more elegant?



Depends on what you like.  I have the silver/purple because I love purple.  I am going to order a black/cyan as a backup.  My husband has the black/black on the way.  So, at some point I could photograph them all together.


----------



## Bartig

josesol07 said:


> @mbwilson111  and @jibberish, thaks for the recommendations. ZSN is the one. Now, which color looks more elegant?


I may have ordered the purple-silver one too in addition to the green-black one.


----------



## josesol07

ordered ZSN Black-black, along with BQ3 in black also. With  the recently purchased BGVP DM6, will have to decide if keeping Ibasso IT01 or selling to save money for a Big-ligue IEM.
It has been so much fun to revisit this forum, but not so much for my wallet.


----------



## Slater

josesol07 said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on Hifi Walker A7 but now seen rave opinions  on KZ ZSN I am having second thoughts on which one to get.
> Have to get either one as I am also getting BQEYZ BQ3.
> A7 or ZSN??? who could give a little comparo? thanks



Given that the ZSN is almost half the cost, I’d definitely choose the ZSN over the A7.

Pros of the A7:
Mmcx
Nice Carry case
Smaller shell, rounded = more comfort
More prominent treble (may or may not be a good thing depending on your treble tolerance)

Pros of the ZSN:
Better bass
Nicer shell - better plastic and nice metal
Purple/silver has nicer cable than the A7 cable
More balanced sound
Cheaper price


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Purple/silver has nicer cable than the A7 cable



I forgot about that.  I was surprised that the A7 cable was not as flexible as it looked in photos.  It was ok though.  The metal shells are gorgeous.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I forgot about that.  I was surprised that the A7 cable was not as flexible as it looked in photos.  It was ok though.  The metal shells are gorgeous.



Metal shells on the A7, or the ZSN?

Because the A7 LOOKS like it has a metal back, but it’s a fake metal back. It’s simply plastic with a coating that looks like brushed metal. That was actually a disappointment on the A7, as I would have preferred a metal back cover.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Metal shells on the A7, or the ZSN?
> 
> Because the A7 LOOKS like it has a metal back, but it’s a fake metal back. It’s simply plastic with a coating that looks like brushed metal. That was actually a disappointment on the A7, as I would have preferred a metal back cover.



The A7.   I thought the whole thing was a lump of metal.  Well they faked me out.


----------



## Bartig

So guys, who’s the first to compare the ZSN with the T2? It's time!


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> So guys, who’s the first to compare the ZSN with the T2? It's time!



You?  I don't have a T2... never wanted one (unless you mean the Einsear T2).


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> The A7.   I thought the whole thing was a lump of metal.  Well they faked me out.



Nope, it’s all show. The whole shell is lightweight plastic


----------



## josesol07

Slater said:


> Given that the ZSN is almost half the cost, I’d definitely choose the ZSN over the A7.
> Pros of the A7:
> Mmcx
> Nice Carry case
> ...



Awesome, I am glad I went for ZSN.
 A7´s carrying case looks  identical to the one used for Ibasso IT01
Someone happens to know where can I get one of those cases?
thanks


----------



## kp1821

josesol07 said:


> Awesome, I am glad I went for ZSN.
> A7´s carrying case looks  identical to the one used for Ibasso IT01
> Someone happens to know where can I get one of those cases?
> thanks


They sell them in Amazon but they are very expensive at least in the UK buy the A7 and get the case as well makes much more sense. A7 need some burn in with pink noise for 50 hours. Also very sensitive to different sources. My LG G5 phone has two chips the ordinary that comes with the phone and the B&O dac that was added as extra. It sounds much better with the ordinary dac compared to the B&O. I have also tested for a while on the LG G7 and they sounded even better.  I don't have the ZSN but to me the A7 are better than most popular IEMs.  Am sure ZSN will be out there for some time but not the A7 as they are discontinued.


----------



## Bartig

mbwilson111 said:


> You?  I don't have a T2... never wanted one (unless you mean the Einsear T2).


I don't have the ZSN yet.


----------



## weedophile

With all the talk abt the Hifiwalker A7, KZ ZSN, DZAudio D4 and that i dont have any and am struggling to sell my KZ ZSR in my local marketplace, i decided to just give them a go by squeezing the spinfits into the wide nozzle (CP100 which apparently fits in with a little more force) and also using the upgraded silver/copper wires.

So i wore them at night while i was playing some games, then watch some youtube and the fit was so much more comfortable than before. Soundwise i think they are very engaging, nice rounded and a slight emphasis to the lower range. What i meant by the rounded sound is that the vocals have a smooth finish at the end hmm to put it into visuals, maybe its like Lego, where the edge has a sharp finish. With the ZSR the edge has a smoother, rounded finish which may be good and not (personally i like them) It has alot of depth, but the music is like trying to squeeze through a hole into the ears (like a funnel, not tuat narrow, but u get it). Also, they are less resolving than the AS10.

The rest of the regions are pretty balanced but there should be a bump at the lower treble region, but not piercing by any means (i'm thinking metal / EDM would sound good but i dont have any in my SD card at the moment). The isolation is just decent, its pretty comfortable as they are really light coupled with the fact that its over the ears.

Aesthetically they look damn nice to me which was part of the reason that i got the green one. I actually bought a nail polisher during my trip last month to remove the left and right painting on the back face shell but i didnt as i didnt like the sound initially. Now i am undecided if i should keep them as they might not sound the best, but its really good considering the price i paid ($11 after a $3.5 coupon).


----------



## Slater (Nov 17, 2018)

kp1821 said:


> They sell them in Amazon but they are very expensive at least in the UK buy the A7 and get the case as well makes much more sense. A7 need some burn in with pink noise for 50 hours. Also very sensitive to different sources. My LG G5 phone has two chips the ordinary that comes with the phone and the B&O dac that was added as extra. It sounds much better with the ordinary dac compared to the B&O. I have also tested for a while on the LG G7 and they sounded even better.  I don't have the ZSN but to me the A7 are better than most popular IEMs.  Am sure ZSN will be out there for some time but not the A7 as they are discontinued.



Agreed. The A7 are still excellent IEMs; definitely much better than your average IEM.

Especially if you’re looking for a warm v shaped IEM with accentuated treble.

Anyone who knows what the EMI CI-880 aka the Estron/Timmkoo C630 sound like, will know what to expect with the HiFi Walker A7. The A7 is  better than the CI-880 IMO, as they are more comfortable, has a significantly better cable, and the low end extends much deeper and punches harder than the CI-880.

The ZSN is more balanced than the A7, which not everyone may want. There’s still lots of people that like v shaped IEMs.

I mean, tonight on my way out the door I had my choice between the ZSN and A7. I grabbed the A7, and I don’t regret the decision at all.


----------



## Slater (Nov 17, 2018)

weedophile said:


> With all the talk abt the Hifiwalker A7, KZ ZSN, DZAudio D4 and that i dont have any and am struggling to sell my KZ ZSR in my local marketplace, i decided to just give them a go by squeezing the spinfits into the wide nozzle (CP100 which apparently fits in with a little more force) and also using the upgraded silver/copper wires.
> 
> So i wore them at night while i was playing some games, then watch some youtube and the fit was so much more comfortable than before. Soundwise i think they are very engaging, nice rounded and a slight emphasis to the lower range. What i meant by the rounded sound is that the vocals have a smooth finish at the end hmm to put it into visuals, maybe its like Lego, where the edge has a sharp finish. With the ZSR the edge has a smoother, rounded finish which may be good and not (personally i like them) It has alot of depth, but the music is like trying to squeeze through a hole into the ears (like a funnel, not tuat narrow, but u get it). Also, they are less resolving than the AS10.
> 
> ...



Wow, $11 for the ZSR is


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Wow, $11 for the ZSN is



that would be... but I thought he was talking about the ZSR.  This is getting confusing...


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> that would be... but I thought he was talking about the ZSR.  This is getting confusing...



That was a typo. I meant $11 for ZS*R* is a good price


----------



## NeonHD

Is Audiobudget's website not working for anyone else?


----------



## Theri0n

NeonHD said:


> Is Audiobudget's website not working for anyone else?


I believe if reviewer works for someone it is rather particular seller than manufacturer as the most popular models in the 100-300 range are assembled by the same OEM then sold via dozen brands.


----------



## dondonut

mbwilson111 said:


> You?  I don't have a T2... never wanted one (unless you mean the Einsear T2).



You want to compare them to the einsear T2? 
I do have those and would be curious how they compare!


----------



## Toastybob

Theri0n said:


> I believe if reviewer works for someone it is rather particular seller than manufacturer as the most popular models in the 100-300 range are assembled by the same OEM then sold via dozen brands.


Haha, he meant that the site is broken, not shilling.


----------



## exavolt

NeonHD said:


> Is Audiobudget's website not working for anyone else?


Not accessible from here too.

I am waiting for his review on the V2 and ZSN. While the reviews are not professional as others', I can get some quick idea about an item relatively compared to other items he already reviewed.


----------



## Emelya

NeonHD said:


> Is Audiobudget's website not working for anyone else?


Igor said that his site is down. And 30 people like it


----------



## Ellendar

Just found this thread and wow :O I am amazed how many different suggestions there are never imagined that. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bartig

I think I gave the CCA C04 too little love until now. Yes, they are bass centric and offer little sparkle and resolution in the upper mids and highs, but the sound is entertaining nonetheless, mostly due to the above average soundstage. I forgot how sweet rolled off highs can actually sound when done properly.


----------



## mochill

I'm waiting to get the c04 As well in colorful edition


----------



## Wiljen

I am going to order one once I get caught up on a few reviews as well.   I just did a review on the HifiHear F30 from the same seller.


----------



## trumpethead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just for fun I decided to try the **** A8 (clone of the Geekworld GK3) I was sent (No they did not send it for me to do a review on it, it was just in the package for some weird reason. I think it was because they gave me the wrong color earbuds idk) and honestly they don't sound bad nothing like my BQ3 but for the price they are ok. Although now the V80 can be found for a few more dollars and everything except the treble for the v80 is a 1 or maybe two steps up the quality scale. If they started out at about $5-7 cheaper I would say go for it. I will probably give them to a friend because honestly they are better than a pair of $5 Walmart specials or skull candy ear buds most of my friends use and I have two more iems on the way so I don't really need another.



I also got the **** S8 along with my BQ3 and while I appreciate the gesture. The only thing I like about them is how well they fit MY Ears.  And they look pretty. Soundwise they are not for me. Veiled, distant vocals, no clarity, bass is muddy and is dumping all over the other frequencies. Can't complain to too much for the cost, free... Maybe burn in will help but doubt it...Maybe driver replacement...wish I knew how to do it...They would have been very nice with better drivers and tuning...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trumpethead said:


> I also got the **** S8 along with my BQ3 and while I appreciate the gesture. The only thing I like about them is how well they fit MY Ears.  And they look pretty. Soundwise they are not for me. Veiled, distant vocals, no clarity, bass is muddy and is dumping all over the other frequencies. Can't complain to too much for the cost, free... Maybe burn in will help but doubt it...Maybe driver replacement...wish I knew how to do it...They would have been very nice with better drivers and tuning...


I didn't like the S8 either but I gave them to a friend who loved the sound so I guess some people like them.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 18, 2018)

I saw a lot of people getting the BQ3 recently and figured I'd do a review since I have not seen that many reviews of them https://ramenaudio.blogspot.com/2018/11/bqeyz-bq3-5-drivers-under-60.html


----------



## NeonHD

exavolt said:


> Not accessible from here too.
> 
> I am waiting for his review on the V2 and ZSN. While the reviews are not professional as others', I can get some quick idea about an item relatively compared to other items he already reviewed.



You're probably gonna have to wait a long time, still waiting for his KZ ZS4 review and countless others...


----------



## inearhifi

Hi, could anyone be so kind and recommend a replacement for my Tennmak Banjo earphones. I was satisfied with their sound as I do like a warm and non-fatigueing sound without harshness in the treble. 
I would like earphones with a microphone and some sort of barrel design, a massive earpiece like the ZSN is not for me. I would highly appreciate any recommendation.


----------



## TLDRonin (Nov 19, 2018)

inearhifi said:


> Hi, could anyone be so kind and recommend a replacement for my Tennmak Banjo earphones. I was satisfied with their sound as I do like a warm and non-fatigueing sound without harshness in the treble.
> I would like earphones with a microphone and some sort of barrel design, a massive earpiece like the ZSN is not for me. I would highly appreciate any recommendation.


Zhiyin Z5000 comes to mind. You can get an mmcx cable with a mic


----------



## exavolt

Oh. And there's another sale which will start in the next 4 days at AE, the Black Friday sale. The prices are already shown.

Already past my monthly budget....


----------



## chickenmoon

NiceHCK EP10 (11/11 Fukuwhatever bag) in my ears as I type...


----------



## dondonut

chickenmoon said:


> NiceHCK .. (11/11 Fukuwhatever bag) in my ears as I type...



Please do put this in a spoiler tag, for those who want to get their first look at the earphones when they open the package.


----------



## Returnity

dondonut said:


> Please do put this in a spoiler tag, for those who want to get their first look at the earphones when they open the package.



I guess there's no need since there's no info about EP10 on the internet anyway, LOL


----------



## subwoof3r

chickenmoon said:


> NiceHCK EP10 (11/11 Fukuwhatever bag) in my ears as I type...


Me too!


----------



## Returnity

subwoof3r said:


> Me too!




So, first impressions?


----------



## exavolt

mine is still flying since, like, Saturday....


----------



## chickenmoon

Returnity said:


> So, first impressions?



Heavy ceramic shells, splendid build quality and stunning looks, comfortable to wear, superb cable with near zero microphonics. As for sound, they are good but you need to like your bass with these as they are warmer than most and quite a contrast with the EZAudio D4 which I also received today.


----------



## subwoof3r (Nov 19, 2018)

Returnity said:


> So, first impressions?





chickenmoon said:


> Heavy ceramic shells, splendid build quality and stunning looks, comfortable to wear, superb cable with near zero microphonics. As for sound, they are good but you need to like your bass with these as they are warmer than most and quite a contrast with the EZAudio D4 which I also received today.


Same thoughts for the finishing and cable, excellent manufacturing work (especially for the price).
About sound, they sound "L" shape to me, with more bass than other freqs.
I don't have much IEM experience, but overall I would say in first impression bass is extended and goes deep, mids and highs are average and a bit set back. I would say good enough for budget IEM, and good for long time listening as mids and highs are not agressive. There is not much treble details, and soundstage looks thin but intimate.
Overall for the price asked, nothing to really complain but I'm pretty sure there is better alternatives on the market.

As always, let's see after some hours of proper burning for final impressions and review


----------



## mbwilson111

I wish people had put their impression in a spoiler.  I did not want to know anything before mine arrive.

Just put a   [   before and after the the word spoiler and then the text or photo that you want to hide.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just receive too.

SPOILER
Really great build quality ! 
I use biflange tips and don't have this L Shape for the moment. I received only one stock tips so I must use the other which is included.
Great comfort
Aerial
Great deep sub bass but seems balanced


On Rêves bizarres of Orelsan 
High are very crisp.
Voice seems recessed but stay really present, clear, natural.
The bass is vibrante but stay controlled . On this music is the "thchak" a bit too present. 

On Norman - Steven Prive ( fury theme )
Violin are very natural, aerial and pleasant. All is balanced. "Boom" stay back on the sub bass. Trumpet are very energetic when they arrive and we distinct violin of trumpet. Great too

Katana - Philter
Very Arial with the EP10
Very neutral and crisp. Just awesome on this music

SPOILER


----------



## mbwilson111

If you want the spoiler to work  correctly you put brackets.  around the word spoiler.   Like this but without the spaces.    [ spoiler ].   So it does this. (The hidden text or photo will be inside when the reader clicks on it



Spoiler



Hidden text


----------



## stryed

I want pictures of the mystery IEM! Spoil me please!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I just really need a chifi IEM with Sony XB90EX capabilities. Can somebody please get on that?


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> I just really need a chifi IEM with Sony XB90EX capabilities. Can somebody please get on that?



You mean like make you one?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 19, 2018)

Slater said:


> You mean like make you one?



Well you better get on that!  Stop wasting time reading threads!


----------



## HerrXRDS

Just got my EZAudio D4. Totally unimpressed, I don't see what the hype is all about, they definitely don't punch above the $10 mark. I also got the AR-3001 on this order and found them to be better by a fair margin, Weird how some IEMs are picked to be hyped and others fly under the radar.


----------



## chickenmoon

HerrXRDS said:


> Just got my EZAudio D4. Totally unimpressed, I don't see what the hype is all about, they definitely don't punch above the $10 mark. I also got the AR-3001 on this order and found them to be better by a fair margin, Weird how some IEMs are picked to be hyped and others fly under the radar.



The D4 are excellent and definitely offer a very impressive performance for what they cost IMO. Maybe you just don't like their sound signature?


----------



## phthora

BadReligionPunk said:


> I just really need a chifi IEM with Sony XB90EX capabilities. Can somebody please get on that?



TFZ Series 5S or iBasso IT01 fit the bill nicely. I prefer either to the Sony, even.


----------



## Slater (Nov 19, 2018)

HerrXRDS said:


> Just got my EZAudio D4. Totally unimpressed, I don't see what the hype is all about, they definitely don't punch above the $10 mark. I also got the AR-3001 on this order and found them to be better by a fair margin, Weird how some IEMs are picked to be hyped and others fly under the radar.



I guess it’s all relative.

To someone who doesn’t know any better, it could be “good”. We all gotta start somewhere.

There was a time when I thought the Zircon and VJJB V1 were good. I just didn’t know any better because I didn’t have better gear to compare.

Plus cost is relative. If your budget is <$10, your options are a lot more limited than if your budget is $300.


----------



## chickenmoon

Slater said:


> To someone who doesn’t know any better, it could be “good”. We all gotta start somewhere.



LOL dude, as if those who hype them were absolute beginners with nothing else to compare them to...


----------



## subwoof3r

stryed said:


> I want pictures of the mystery IEM! Spoil me please!



Here you go.. 

_(you won't resist clicking @mbwilson111 !! haha)_



Spoiler


----------



## Wiljen

chickenmoon said:


> LOL dude, as if those who hype them were absolute beginners with nothing else to compare them to...



I was one who hyped it and I still think the clarity and control is way better than I expect from a $10 product.  Having said that it is entirely possible that you got a pair with a QC issue  (At the <$10 mark, that is not entirely unexpected), it doesn't get along well with your gear (there are so many possible combinations that no-one can test all of them and some are always better than others), or it just plain isn't a signature you care for and regardless of how well it performs, it isn't going to be something you enjoy because of that.    I have the AR-3001 as well and found them totally pedestrian so we obviously value some traits with more or less weight than what our counterpart does.    I don't think that makes you wrong, just different.   You might try using that approach instead of implying those of us that like the D4 are stupid.


----------



## mbwilson111

subwoof3r said:


> Here you go..
> 
> _(you won't resist clicking @mbwilson111 !! haha)_
> 
> ...



I resisted!  Mine is in the country now.



HerrXRDS said:


> Just got my EZAudio D4. Totally unimpressed, I don't see what the hype is all about, they definitely don't punch above the $10 mark. I also got the AR-3001 on this order and found them to be better by a fair margin, Weird how some IEMs are picked to be hyped and others fly under the radar.



I had to try several different tips before I was happy with them.


----------



## Emelya

BadReligionPunk said:


> I just really need a chifi IEM with Sony XB90EX capabilities. Can somebody please get on that?


Do you mean something like this?


Spoiler: Spoiler










$20 only on taobao 

No link, sorry


----------



## chickenmoon

Wiljen said:


> I was one who hyped it and I still think the clarity and control is way better than I expect from a $10 product.  Having said that it is entirely possible that you got a pair with a QC issue  (At the <$10 mark, that is not entirely unexpected), it doesn't get along well with your gear (there are so many possible combinations that no-one can test all of them and some are always better than others), or it just plain isn't a signature you care for and regardless of how well it performs, it isn't going to be something you enjoy because of that.    I have the AR-3001 as well and found them totally pedestrian so we obviously value some traits with more or less weight than what our counterpart does.    I don't think that makes you wrong, just different.   You might try using that approach instead of implying those of us that like the D4 are stupid.



I'm not the one who don't like them, I also think they are excellent and punch way above their price.


----------



## Slater (Nov 19, 2018)

subwoof3r said:


> Here you go..
> 
> _(you won't resist clicking @mbwilson111 !! haha)_
> 
> ...



Are those shells metal? Or just shiny plastic?

Beautiful! And unique looking. Definitely a head turner, and I’m looking forward to getting mine!

Yeah Fukushima!


----------



## Wiljen

chickenmoon said:


> I'm not the one who don't like them, I also think they are excellent and punch way above their price.



Sorry, replied to one post too far down the chain.  it as @HerrXRDS that stated that.   My mistake.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Are those shells metal? Or just shiny plastic?
> 
> Beautiful!



I believe it was described as metal on the ali page.  Hope to have mine soon...then I will open the spoiler.  Also trying to not read about them.


----------



## subwoof3r

Slater said:


> Are those shells metal? Or just shiny plastic?
> 
> Beautiful!


Metal shells 
They looks like earbuds but it's real IEM, I agree they looks very nice look (especially for the price) even if they are a bit heavy but feels comfortable and lightweight once in ears


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I believe it was described as metal on the ali page.  Hope to have mine soon...then I will open the spoiler.  Also trying to not read about them.



Sorry. Just ignore what I said.

How’s this: They look very ugly and have a face only a mother could love. Definitely not made of metal. Nothing to see here; move along.

Haha


----------



## dondonut

Just got the D4 this afternoon, popped them in some time ago and they sound awesome! They are very comfy as often is the case for barrel-style iems. Soundwise they remind me somewhat of the Einsear T2. Brighter though, less punchy lows but very clear mids as a result. That in itself is refreshing for the really budget stuff. 

At first I thought bass was lacking but after some listening I stand corrected. I've done some minimal tip-rolling and so far like using KZ starlines with them. I do push them further back than the actual rim(?) for the tips, almost connecting the tips to the barrel. In my case this results in good isolation, subsequently nice bass. 

I will not try to describe them further as others have done so (better than I could). However, the detail and clarity is pretty insane for 8$ iems if you ask me. To be honest, I don't understand how these can do anything but impress.


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> Sorry. Just ignore what I said.
> 
> How’s this: They look very ugly and have a face only a mother could love. Definitely not made of metal. Nothing to see here; move along.
> 
> Haha


Can you post a pic of the specs from the box in a spoiler?  I’m looking forward to receiving mine, but don’t mind contemplating the specs!


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> Can you post a pic of the specs from the box in a spoiler?  I’m looking forward to receiving mine, but don’t mind contemplating the specs!



The specs were always on the nicehck page...and some other info.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Looks like all the stuff I ordered on 11.11 is now in the country and hopefully I'll receive it by Friday or Saturday. I look forward to hearing the lucky bag from niceHCK and the D4. I also got a bigger lucky bad from the banned seller that may contain some pricier IEMs if I'm lucky. That's the package I'm most looking forward to opening. O yeah and I got another 8 core cable wow I just now am realizing how much I got but I didn't even spend $50 on it all.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> The specs were always on the nicehck page...and some other info.


Oh yeah, that’s right!  Thanks.  I haven’t received mine yet since It usually takes awhile to get to California.  Did you order a lot of goodies on 11.11?  I ordered this lucky bag, another lucky bag from ********sy, some cables and a Whizzer AH??? (Forgot the letters).  I shared my Ali shopping secret with my wife this year.  She ordered a bunch of clothes.  Now she asks me everyday where her packages are.  She’s worse than me!  Haaha, but it’s all fun.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Emelya said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


Wonder how they sound though? The XB90EX are bass kings. I have messed around with various bass head type iems but nothing in a poor mans price range come close. The Sonys sell for $250-$300 now. Almost all serious Basshead iems are in the $200-$500 range. 

I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one


----------



## HungryPanda

BadReligionPunk said:


> Wonder how they sound though? The XB90EX are bass kings. I have messed around with various bass head type iems but nothing in a poor mans price range come close. The Sonys sell for $250-$300 now. Almost all serious Basshead iems are in the $200-$500 range.
> 
> I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one


All I will say is get the BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one





HungryPanda said:


> All I will say is get the BQEYZ BQ3



Always listen to the Panda


----------



## Emelya

BadReligionPunk said:


> Wonder how they sound though? The XB90EX are bass kings. I have messed around with various bass head type iems but nothing in a poor mans price range come close. The Sonys sell for $250-$300 now. Almost all serious Basshead iems are in the $200-$500 range.
> I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one


Try the LZ Semkarch. There were several reviews here


----------



## PCgaming4ever

BadReligionPunk said:


> Wonder how they sound though? The XB90EX are bass kings. I have messed around with various bass head type iems but nothing in a poor mans price range come close. The Sonys sell for $250-$300 now. Almost all serious Basshead iems are in the $200-$500 range.
> 
> I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one


 I second the BQ3 I just did a review of them on my blog. The link to it is in my signature if you want to read it.


----------



## Slater

silverfishla said:


> Can you post a pic of the specs from the box in a spoiler?  I’m looking forward to receiving mine, but don’t mind contemplating the specs!



I know as much as you. Mine are floating somewhere in the Pacific ocean right now...


----------



## phthora

BadReligionPunk said:


> Wonder how they sound though? The XB90EX are bass kings. I have messed around with various bass head type iems but nothing in a poor mans price range come close. The Sonys sell for $250-$300 now. Almost all serious Basshead iems are in the $200-$500 range.
> 
> I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one



What about this one for $83?
https://www.ebay.com/i/171386990401?chn=ps

If that doesn't strike you as a good option, PM me and we can talk about a price for my very gently used pair, if you would like.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

HungryPanda said:


> All I will say is get the BQEYZ BQ3





Emelya said:


> Try the LZ Semkarch. There were several reviews here



Added both. BF the BQ3 will be like $45, and the Semkarch will be $67. Really interested in the semkarch as it seems to be a bass monster, with rolled off treble. Also Carbon nanotubes. My JVC SZ2000 headphones have Carbon Nano tube drivers in them, and can take 30DB of bass boost and over 1 watt of power and still not even break a sweat. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## loomisjohnson

BadReligionPunk said:


> Wonder how they sound though? The XB90EX are bass kings. I have messed around with various bass head type iems but nothing in a poor mans price range come close. The Sonys sell for $250-$300 now. Almost all serious Basshead iems are in the $200-$500 range.
> 
> I need a chifi solution, or @Slater o stop what hes doing and make me one the tfz5 is a good choice for you


----------



## exavolt

Rtings have purchased Tin Audio T2. Can't wait for the result.


----------



## weedophile (Nov 20, 2018)

Woah the fkbkr IEM looks dope, and ceramic? Damn!

Also received my (OOT) Sabaj Da3 along with the banned earbud to be used at home. Metallica sounds super clean now!


----------



## TechnoidFR

For the nicehck lucky bag



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/france_kz/status/1064795322461970432?s=19

Few photos
I confirm the good quality and confort !
The sound is very very awesome. Aerial, smooth, very detailed, great stereo, 

I try, with my ears, video 20hz to 20khz. 
Meizu pro 6 plus
20hz -100hz UP yo normal frequency
100hz -2.5khz linéarité/neutral
2.5k-3khz Peak
4khz Peak
7khz peak
10khz Peak
13khz Peak
But not very high peak, i didn't need to down the volume.

I appreciate a lot the deep sub bass
Very natural, clear sound and polyvalent.

Very very cool iem


----------



## darmanastartes

Measurements of the Meeture MT3. Meeture is Simgot's "budget" brand, with the MT3 coming in at about $75. I haven't had time to take good pictures for a proper review yet.


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Woah the fkbkr IEM looks dope, and ceramic? Damn!
> 
> Also received my (OOT) Sabaj Da3 along with the banned earbud to be used at home. Metallica sounds super clean now!



The site says metal not ceramic.

I put a balanced cable on the bud in your photo a few days ago. Sounds amazing out of my new iBasso DX120.



TechnoidFR said:


> For the nicehck lucky bag



Thanks for putting that in a spoiler....I will look at it tomorrow after mine arrives.  Tracking finally updated.


----------



## dondonut (Nov 20, 2018)

Some pictures of the black mystery IEMs:





Spoiler: Mystery iem, click



   
Used them for like 1 min, sounded great, bit darker than the Ezaudio D4 which ive been using all day. Gonna use them later tonight. Build quality is awesomeee


----------



## weedophile (Nov 20, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> The site says metal not ceramic.
> 
> I put a balanced cable on the bud in your photo a few days ago. Sounds amazing out of my new iBasso DX120.


Ahhh damn, i thought ceramic. Would be good as ceramic makes the sound sig brighter IMO. Ceramic or not, the body look super slick

I am waiting for my 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male converter to arrive so i can try out the balanced output on the Sabaj. Cant wait! xD And the bud's signature is so pleasant, not too much emphasis on the lower range and also very clear


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Ahhh damn, i thought ceramic. Would be good as ceramic makes the sound sig brighter IMO. Ceramic or not, the body look super slick
> 
> I am waiting for my 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male converter to arrive so i can try out the balanced output on the Sabaj. Cant wait! xD And the bud's signature is so pleasant, not too much emphasis on the lower range and also very clear



I love ceramic housings as well!


----------



## HungryPanda

weedophile said:


> Ahhh damn, i thought ceramic. Would be good as ceramic makes the sound sig brighter IMO. Ceramic or not, the body look super slick
> 
> I am waiting for my 3.5mm female to 2.5mm male converter to arrive so i can try out the balanced output on the Sabaj. Cant wait! xD And the bud's signature is so pleasant, not too much emphasis on the lower range and also very clear


I hope you mean your 3.5 balanced plug to an adapter that will make it 2.5mm as only balanced can be converted to balanced, there are adapters that will convert balanced to single ended not the other way around


----------



## Zerohour88 (Nov 20, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I hope you mean your 3.5 balanced plug to an adapter that will make it 2.5mm as only balanced can be converted to balanced, there are adapters that will convert balanced to single ended not the other way around



uh, unless I'm mistaken, you mean something like this? tbh, after reading up a bit on it, I'm actually confused on how it can be done (unless this just shorten out the grounds and mess up the player?)


----------



## weedophile

HungryPanda said:


> I hope you mean your 3.5 balanced plug to an adapter that will make it 2.5mm as only balanced can be converted to balanced, there are adapters that will convert balanced to single ended not the other way around


Ahh i just read abit on it, feel like an idiot now xD thanks Mr Panda!

Its just like the converter @Zerohour88 posted, but i guess if my cables arent balanced, it doesnt really benefit from plugging into a balanced output?

@Zerohour88 same here xD i am a little confused too


----------



## Emelya

darmanastartes said:


> Measurements of the Meeture MT3. Meeture is Simgot's "budget" brand, with the MT3 coming in at about $75. I haven't had time to take good pictures for a proper review yet.


Did you read the Chinese review with a lot of measurements?


----------



## Bartig (Nov 20, 2018)

HerrXRDS said:


> Just got my EZAudio D4. Totally unimpressed, I don't see what the hype is all about, they definitely don't punch above the $10 mark. I also got the AR-3001 on this order and found them to be better by a fair margin, Weird how some IEMs are picked to be hyped and others fly under the radar.


I agree with you now. They sound thin, vocals sound tinny, the bass is too light for my taste and their soundstage, although above average, just doesn't compensate for me. 

Not really a regular 10 dollar IEM, definitely better, but not the sound signature I will recommend to many non-audiophiles. I'll keep on recommending the ATE to chifi beginners.


----------



## stryed

subwoof3r said:


> Here you go..
> 
> _(you won't resist clicking @mbwilson111 !! haha)_
> 
> ...



oooh That's special. 


TechnoidFR said:


> For the nicehck lucky bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was quick. Still waiting for mine and I'm in Paris  I also got a few EZaudio D4 that should arrive this week.


----------



## Zlivan

As for the lack of bass on ezaudio d4, there are bass vents on the nozzles. So you can try taping them or pushing foam tips further down. It will boost the bass significantly, but will also introduce some driver flex.


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Ahh i just read abit on it, feel like an idiot now xD thanks Mr Panda!
> 
> Its just like the converter @Zerohour88 posted, but i guess if my cables arent balanced, it doesnt really benefit from plugging into a balanced output?
> 
> @Zerohour88 same here xD i am a little confused too



Regardless of plug size, balanced requires the ground to R and L to remain totally separate.

Single ended cables join the grounds together.

That’s why a simple adapter like that won’t work. You need a specifically balanced cable, or to make/rewire your own cable.


----------



## stryed (Nov 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> I guess it’s all relative.
> 
> To someone who doesn’t know any better, it could be “good”. We all gotta start somewhere.
> 
> ...



It was hyped by a handful of people who can afford a much higher price tag. If they suck I'm kicking Dsnuts where it's obvious!
I will compare them to my other bass light IEM, the vivo XE800. I found that double flange spinfits to increase bass for that one, so maybe that would work.


----------



## mbwilson111

My D4 has enough bass using  kz Starline tips  The stock tips are too shallow for me to get a seal. I burned them in ..no idea if that did anything. Vocals sound fine to me.

I just wish there had been a no mic option.  The mic causes issues with a couple of my daps.  I have to use a spacer on the plug..like a keyboard ring to keep it from plugging all the way in.  Also not a fan of right angled plugs but that's just me.


----------



## Zlivan

Yeah, they are pretty good with starlines and have just enough bass for me, but for people wanting more there's a vent mod


----------



## Bartig

Covered the bass vents with the Zircon tips. Look at them now! The D4 is the Yoshi of IEM's. So cute! A baby IEM.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

I've found, as with many more IEMs, the D4 fitting, and seal, being much better when worn over the ear. That way, I don't see them as bass light. Yes, there is better stuff here and there, but for 7 (and 9) €, they have a balanced, and pretty uncommon in this price range, sound signature.


----------



## dondonut

Bartig said:


> Covered the bass vents with the Zircon tips. Look at them now! The D4 is the Yoshi of IEM's. So cute! A baby IEM.



Just gotta paint them green now. 

I unknowingly blocked the vents first thing when I was putting KZ tips on them, thought it was just better seal resulting in more bass and didnt bother to check for vents. Either way, I for sure don't recognize them to be tinny. I've used them all day in the lab (i know, irresponsible), listening to a variety of genres and I must say i really enjoyed them. Especially taking the price tag in account. They are a bit lacking for some sub-bass focused hiphop tho. However, big plus for me is how comfortable they are. I don't like the remote though, hard to press and hardly any tactile feedback, looks like the weak chain. 

In hindsight I shouldn't have ordered 5 pairs though, I had 3 pairs ordered and later impulsively ordered another 2 as i was joking around with my brother...shoulda gone for a KZ ZSN instead to complement my other purchases. Oh well, at some point in the future I can gift them to friends or smth.


----------



## Bartig

dondonut said:


> Just gotta paint them green now.
> 
> I unknowingly blocked the vents first thing when I was putting KZ tips on them, thought it was just better seal resulting in more bass and didnt bother to check for vents. Either way, I for sure don't recognize them to be tinny. I've used them all day in the lab (i know, irresponsible), listening to a variety of genres and I must say i really enjoyed them. Especially taking the price tag in account. They are a bit lacking for some sub-bass focused hiphop tho. However, big plus for me is how comfortable they are. I don't like the remote though, hard to press and hardly any tactile feedback, looks like the weak chain.
> 
> In hindsight I shouldn't have ordered 5 pairs though, I had 3 pairs ordered and later impulsively ordered another 2 as i was joking around with my brother...shoulda gone for a KZ ZSN instead to complement my other purchases. Oh well, at some point in the future I can gift them to friends or smth.


Hmm, I can't seem to push my starlines that deep. In fact, they sit on top of the nozzle, removing some of the bass.


----------



## Bartig (Nov 20, 2018)

Fiddling with the EZaudio D4 is great though. It's really up there with the KZ EDR1 and Rock Zircon - the best in their price segment.

Had no idea that fiddling and comparing with the Zircon could already give me nostalgic vibes after nearly two year, haha.


----------



## dondonut

Bartig said:


> Fiddling with the EZaudio D4 is great though. It's really up there with the KZ EDR1 and Rock Zircon - the best in their price segment.
> 
> Had no idea that fiddling and comparing with the Zircon could already give me nostalgic vibes after nearly two year, haha.



Hah I just had the EDR1 in hand as well as I was cleaning up. I also have a a pair of EMI-CI880's I'm spotting there, however one side has this screech. Not sibilance but something like the sound they use to scare rabbits, so I never use them. I was actually just considering if I should open those up and resolder lol, before I saw your pic, must be fate. 

On the ED4+starlines: this is what it looks like for me:


----------



## Bartig

dondonut said:


> Hah I just had the EDR1 in hand as well as I was cleaning up. I also have a a pair of EMI-CI880's I'm spotting there, however one side has this screech. Not sibilance but something like the sound they use to scare rabbits, so I never use them. I was actually just considering if I should open those up and resolder lol, before I saw your pic, must be fate.
> 
> On the ED4+starlines: this is what it looks like for me:


Got them now, but they don't push the bass as forward as the Zircon tips do. I'll keep them this way I think.

Listening to some Britpop now. A moment of realization again that many budget IEMs can sound almost the same on non-audiophilic tracks when exchanging eartips.


----------



## darmanastartes (Nov 20, 2018)

Emelya said:


> Did you read the Chinese review with a lot of measurements?


I had not before but I am re-assured by the similarity between our frequency response graphs.


----------



## normanl

HombreCangrejo said:


> I've found, as with many more IEMs, the D4 fitting, and seal, being much better when worn over the ear. That way, I don't see them as bass light. Yes, there is better stuff here and there, but for 7 (and 9) €, they have a balanced, and pretty uncommon in this price range, sound signature.


Completely agree. I just received it several hours ago. I tested with music for oboe and organ which covers very wide frequency spectrum and the sound is pretty balanced with sufficient bass, beautiful mid and clear treble. It's beyond me that some people hear differently.


----------



## Jed1998

Iem under 15$ with little to no sibilance? Save me from this sibilance hell that I'm stuck in with ZS6.


----------



## weedophile (Nov 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> Regardless of plug size, balanced requires the ground to R and L to remain totally separate.
> 
> Single ended cables join the grounds together.
> 
> That’s why a simple adapter like that won’t work. You need a specifically balanced cable, or to make/rewire your own cable.


Thanks Slater! Helpful as always

I tried to read up abit and its confusing as hell, but this site actually has a diagram that makes it easier to understand.

Another off topic question here is that most balanced cable i see are 2.5mm with TRRS connectors (for IEMs). So with 4 contact points how does the ground fit in  i'm imagining left +ve, left -ve, right +ve, right -ve and ground which makes 5 contact points. Or each +ve and -ve has a ground? xD

Anw that just went pass my mind so research time now


----------



## Zerohour88

dondonut said:


> Hah I just had the EDR1 in hand as well as I was cleaning up. I also have a a pair of EMI-CI880's I'm spotting there, however one side has this screech. Not sibilance but something like the sound they use to scare rabbits, so I never use them. I was actually just considering if I should open those up and resolder lol, before I saw your pic, must be fate.



the EMI/Estron C630 comes off easily enough if you're using them for a while, just a bit of glue joining the bodies







weedophile said:


> Thanks Slater! Helpful as always
> 
> I tried to read up abit and its confusing as hell, but this site actually has a diagram that makes it easier to understand.
> 
> ...



the -ve is ground, so yes, each of them have their own ground (which is why balanced can supply more power if the IEM needs it). Usually you just go balanced if your IEM/headphones needed more power, but nowadays your source might have better quality on its balanced circuit.


----------



## nhlean96

Is there any point to get the D4 when already got the Einsear T2. I've heard that they sound similar, the T2 sounds fine at moderate volume but starts to produce sibilance when turn up the volume a little bit. Maybe you guys could try many volume levels before concluding. IMHO


----------



## Slater

Jed1998 said:


> Iem under 15$ with little to no sibilance? Save me from this sibilance hell that I'm stuck in with ZS6.



KZ ZSN all the way


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Thanks Slater! Helpful as always
> 
> I tried to read up abit and its confusing as hell, but this site actually has a diagram that makes it easier to understand.
> 
> ...



Cool, glad you got it figured out.

For anyone that looks at those diagrams from that site like it’s Greek, here’s an easier explanation.

You have 2 containers. 1 container is full of chocolate syrup, and the other container is full of milk.

Scenario #1. You have hose coming from each container, and they join together into 1 hose. What comes out the end of that hose is chocolate flavored milk. This is like a single ended source.

Once the chocolate flavoring and the milk mix together, you cannot separate it. So even adding an “adapter hose” to the very end (that splits the single hose back into TWO hoses), you will still have chocolate flavored milk. The only difference is now you will have chocolate flavored milk coming out of 2 hoses instead of 1.

Once the milk is mixed with the chocolate syrup, it’s mixed forever. This is why adding a “balanced adapter” to a single ended headphone does not work. It can’t work.

Scenario #2. You have a hose coming out of each container, and they never join together. They remain separate. One hose will always have pure chocolate syrup in it, and the other hose will always have pure milk in it. This is like a balanced connection.

In the above examples (#1 and 2), each container is like the ground wires of your drivers. The chocolate syrup container is like the Left ground, and the milk container is like the Right ground. If you want them to be balanced, the grounds from each driver have to remain separate and independent; never “mixing” together.

Hopefully that makes sense. I’m going to go have some homemade hot chocolate now 


Spoiler: Mmmm real hot chocolate


----------



## Jed1998

Slater said:


> KZ ZSN all the way


All I wanted. A recommendation from slater! Thanks gonna order these right away.


----------



## dondonut

nhlean96 said:


> Is there any point to get the D4 when already got the Einsear T2. I've heard that they sound similar, the T2 sounds fine at moderate volume but starts to produce sibilance when turn up the volume a little bit. Maybe you guys could try many volume levels before concluding. IMHO



Is there any point in getting more earphones when you have functioning earphones really?

It depends what you're looking for but I would say yes. No two IEMs are the same (excluding rebrands lol). I don't have the T2 with me now but did a min of ABing day before yesterday and the D4 sounded more balanced to me with better mids and slightly brighter highs. I must say I never noticed sibilance on the einsears though, but I only listen on low to moderate volumes. If I don't forget I'll check tonight how they compare to my ears . Bottom line though, for <€10 they're a steal, similar or not.


----------



## weedophile (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks @Zerohour88 @Slater ! The chocolate milk analogy is as sweet as it taste lol

Either way i dont really get the ground thing yet but i will take a step at a time. Currently am reading up on circuits as i want to build my own amp, but i need to know a little of the science behind it before actually doing it. Makes me regret not doing engineering and its like a revision on high school physics xD

Maybe i'll be good and release my own line of headphone amps, the Weedio V1, Weedio V1 Bass and Weedio V1 Pro 

Off topic much, anyone tried the TRN 2.5mm cable before?


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Maybe i'll be good and release my own line of headphone amps, the Weedio V1, Weedio V1 Bass and Weedio V1 Pro



Perfect!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Jed1998 said:


> All I wanted. A recommendation from slater! Thanks gonna order these right away.


The ZSN is the best iem I have heard in a long long time. KZ really figured something out here.


----------



## kIkI.

So what ZSN cable should one get. the purple one or the one that comes with the green and black ZSNs


----------



## exavolt

nhlean96 said:


> Is there any point to get the D4 when already got the Einsear T2. I've heard that they sound similar, the T2 sounds fine at moderate volume but starts to produce sibilance when turn up the volume a little bit. Maybe you guys could try many volume levels before concluding. IMHO


I remembered that Einsear T2 doesn't have sibilance so I am using it now. It's weird that now I can hear the sibilance. But the sibilance is not peaky / piercing like some chifi IEMs which use BA for the treble range. Still my top recommendation for anyone who can't find better earphones than from the ones coming with their phones.


dondonut said:


> Is there any point in getting more earphones when you have functioning earphones really?


I just can't argue with this.


----------



## 1clearhead

What were they thinking?

Check out my final thoughts on the KZ ZSN!  

Link...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2557#post-14611227


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

kIkI. said:


> So what ZSN cable should one get. the purple one or the one that comes with the green and black ZSNs


Definitely, the one that comes with the purple/silver are better. Now, if you decide to pick up the cyan/black or black, just try to purchase the clear/silver cable that's sold separately exclusively for this same model.


----------



## exavolt

With all these hype around ZSN, I think I must purchased one. That will be my first KZ IEM. I avoided KZ brand after I heard my friend's ZS5 sometime ago; I can't stand the sibilance.


----------



## trellus

Listening to the ZSN right now -- I am not hearing sibilance, and I have both the ZS5 and ZS6, the latter of which I found particularly piercing often (which is why they don't get used often.) . These ZSN are quite nice!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 21, 2018)

Our fukubukuro aka mystery bags arrived today  Silver for me and Black for @HungryPanda.  We opened them simultaneously.  Very happy.  I have medium RHA tips on mine and he has large starlines on his.



Spoiler: Photos click here


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> Our fukubukuro aka mystery bags arrived today  Silver for me and Black for @HungryPanda.  We opened them simultaneously.  Very happy.  I have medium RHA tips on mine and he has large starlines on his.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos click here




Oh so now its ok to post pictures


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Oh so now its ok to post pictures



In a spoiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Anything is ok in a spoiler.


----------



## Wiljen

all kidding aside, I find them to be very tip sensitive and a bit fidgitty to get a good seal but once you do they are really quite linear all the way up to about the 6kHz mark. from there up, they have a few little peaks, but overall, I'm much impressed.  Now I wonder what retail on them is going to be.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Our fukubukuro aka mystery bags arrived today  Silver for me and Black for @HungryPanda.  We opened them simultaneously.  Very happy.  I have medium RHA tips on mine and he has large starlines on his.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photos click here



I regret not getting the silver. It looks so good with that polished finish, like the Campfire Comet or Atlas.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I regret not getting the silver. It looks so good with that polished finish, like the Campfire Comet or Atlas.



The black is stunning... don't worry.  They always look better in real life than in photos.


----------



## chickenmoon

Wiljen said:


> all kidding aside, I find them to be very tip sensitive and a bit fidgitty to get a good seal but once you do they are really quite linear all the way up to about the 6kHz mark. from there up, they have a few little peaks, but overall, I'm much impressed.  Now I wonder what retail on them is going to be.



Doesn't anybody else find them to be very warm or is it only my pair that's like that. They sound very good apart from being a bit too warm and smooth to me.


----------



## vladstef

NiceHCK EP10 arrived. Impressions and measurements below.



Spoiler: EP10



Nice finish overall, though left unit had some fingerprints and glue residue. Quite bad sounding imho. Drastic channel imbalance - right one (red) is good one I think.

I guess Fukubukuro isn't always going to be a hit.


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> I regret not getting the silver. It looks so good with that polished finish, like the Campfire Comet or Atlas.



Me too! It's a nice finish, not cheap-looking as I was afraid it would be.


----------



## TechnoidFR

vladstef said:


> NiceHCK EP10 arrived. Impressions and measurements below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defective iem.

I'm very impressive of this iem


----------



## Zlivan

Way too much low end for my liking so I vent-modded them immediately.
Much more enjoyable without some of that massive bass.


----------



## ShakyJake

Zlivan said:


> Way too much low end for my liking so I vent-modded them immediately.
> Much more enjoyable without some of that massive bass.



On which iem?


----------



## Zlivan

Oh sorry, couple of last posts were about Nicehck EP10 aka fukubukuro aka lucky bag, it's about them.
Although, I don't really see them as iems, more like earbuds with a nozzle


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> Way too much low end for my liking so I vent-modded them immediately.
> Much more enjoyable without some of that massive bass.



For any photo or details? Did you add your own vent, or modify an existing one?

If you added your own vent, what size vent did you go with, and where did you place it?

Thanks!


----------



## Zlivan (Nov 21, 2018)

It's just the usual front vent right by the nozzle which i poked a bit to decrease the bass.

It's tiny though and I can't make my phone to focus that close. I'll post a pic if I manage to take a sharp one.

That and shallow, wide bore tips give me a pretty good result.


----------



## exavolt

Slater said:


> I regret not getting the silver. It looks so good with that polished finish, like the Campfire Comet or Atlas.


I am the reverse. That's some nice black(-ish) color there, unlike their EB2 black. And its color matches the cable nicely.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm very pleased with the black finish


----------



## GrassFed

This thing looks very familiar... Description says graphene driver and ceramic shell. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JVL9WCD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_TbL9Bb9XWECHH


----------



## Theri0n (Nov 22, 2018)

I wonder if there something similar to BQEYZ KC2 in sound signature with better details and scene.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Meeture MT3 is up.


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> This thing looks very familiar... Description says graphene driver and ceramic shell. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JVL9WCD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_TbL9Bb9XWECHH



It does not look familiar to me.  What iem does it remind you of?  Another with a mic   I am done with mic cables.  Too many issues with certain daps like liking them.


----------



## Jordan96 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello, I am new here. I am considering buying either Tin Audio T2 or lker i8. Which one is better choice? Thank you guys


----------



## stryed (Nov 22, 2018)

Aliexpress packages are rolling in one after the other. Just received my EzAudio d4 (5 of them actually )
So far so good as I do not experience a lack of bass as has been stated by a minority (I use the IT01 mainly at home). It actually has nice sub bass as many have stated.
Soundstage isn't tiny as I feared. Will take more time before A/Bing them but so far I found that the KZ starlines were better in providing a good seal and increasing fullness of sound across the low end. It is a bit dry up top, but  perhaps I'm just not used to this new signature and something focused on clarity. Only my Vivo ex800 was similar by memory (without the subass)

Happy so far! Although the cable connecting to the IEMs are ridiculously thin and I'm sure some will destroy these gifts in a little bit of time.

Oh, the package is great...Not sure what the metallic carabiner clip is for, but I like these large cases and the scratchy thingy to hold cables together is a nice thought.


----------



## chickenmoon

stryed said:


> Not sure what the metallic carabiner clip is for



To hang/attach your case to your clothes/pants I would guess.

The D4 are great, I thought they were excellent but since I partially blocked the front vents with porous medical paper tape they sound nothing short of phenomenal to me. I haven't gone back to my good 100+ish iems to compare because I am afraid to find out those D4 are just as good...


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> It does not look familiar to me.  What iem does it remind you of?  Another with a mic   I am done with mic cables.  Too many issues with certain daps like liking them.


You're right... I was thinking of this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GTJ2X29. Does it look similar to the mystery bag one?


----------



## stryed (Nov 22, 2018)

I just noticed some reviewers got the whole MIC issue wrong with the EzAudio D4. There is actually a MIC (wrongly stated by one reviewer and made me regret buying these as gifts), and this time a bit harder to spot, there is button on it which will pause and play as well as skip if you double click on it.

Wish they made a removable cable option, and wish I had bought more during 11.11  IT01 is still better in terms of weight on each note and 3D sense after quick A/B on a track, but these EzAudio D4 have a nice clarity + sub/bass that isn't that far off and brings mids forward.  I likey!


----------



## mbwilson111

GrassFed said:


> You're right... I was thinking of this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GTJ2X29. Does it look similar to the mystery bag one?



Not at all... have you looked at the photos that were included in spoilers?  The mystery iem is not something that already existed before.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> Not sure what the metallic carabiner clip is for



Mountain climbing?


----------



## stryed

Slater said:


> Mountain climbing?



That was my first thought but these are smaller than what I remember using. If I had a pet monkey to keep me company, why not?


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> That was my first thought but these are smaller than what I remember using. If I had a pet monkey to keep me company, why not?



Haha


----------



## Emelya

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Meeture MT3 is up.


Is it possible to compare the MT3 with the Simgot EM1? Both are almost at the same price


----------



## GrassFed

mbwilson111 said:


> Not at all... have you looked at the photos that were included in spoilers?  The mystery iem is not something that already existed before.


They have similar stem and housing shape to me... although they're so shiny it's hard to make out actual shape 

Circled back to a couple of my existing toys... The Snow Lotus buds reset my brain and make me not liking BAs as much anymore  Dynamics now just sound awesome to my ears. The Morpilots I got from Amazon (no longer available, but looks exactly like this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DMJBWQ1) are so detailed and spacious. They have great bass for such small drivers. Vocal is dominant and sweet. Very comfortable - incredibly light. Only downside is no vents, so driver flex is almost unavoidable. I-INTO i-8 is another great sounding one, but vocal is a bit recessed, and doesn't fit my ears very well. It hurts after a couple hours.


----------



## darmanastartes

Emelya said:


> Is it possible to compare the MT3 with the Simgot EM1? Both are almost at the same price


I don't have the EM1, sorry.


----------



## darmanastartes

stryed said:


> I just noticed some reviewers got the whole MIC issue wrong with the EzAudio D4. There is actually a MIC (wrongly stated by one reviewer and made me regret buying these as gifts), and this time a bit harder to spot, there is button on it which will pause and play as well as skip if you double click on it.
> 
> Wish they made a removable cable option, and wish I had bought more during 11.11  IT01 is still better in terms of weight on each note and 3D sense after quick A/B on a track, but these EzAudio D4 have a nice clarity + sub/bass that isn't that far off and brings mids forward.  I likey!


Where is the button? I knew there was a mic but what I was trying to communicate was that I couldn't see any mic controls.


----------



## Emelya

GrassFed said:


> The Morpilots I got from Amazon (no longer available, but looks exactly like this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DMJBWQ1) are so detailed and spacious.


And it looks exactly like the Remax RM-580.


----------



## Thenewguy007

So what are _THE _cheap Chinese IEM to get this Black Friday on Aliexpress?

Have the KZ ZS6, would there be anything that would be a big step up for around the $50 price? Reading through a few posts & it seems audiobudget.com picks aren't highly regarded here.


----------



## dondonut (Nov 22, 2018)

darmanastartes said:


> Where is the button? I knew there was a mic but what I was trying to communicate was that I couldn't see any mic controls.



It's the whole mic unit actually. The tactile feedback is horrible but it does play/pause and skip songs. Try pressing a bit harder and you'll notice the slightest 'click'.



stryed said:


> Aliexpress packages are rolling in one after the other. Just received my EzAudio d4 (5 of them actually )
> So far so good as I do not experience a lack of bass as has been stated by a minority (I use the IT01 mainly at home). It actually has nice sub bass as many have stated.
> Soundstage isn't tiny as I feared. Will take more time before A/Bing them but so far I found that the KZ starlines were better in providing a good seal and increasing fullness of sound across the low end. It is a bit dry up top, but  perhaps I'm just not used to this new signature and something focused on clarity. Only my Vivo ex800 was similar by memory (without the subass)
> 
> ...



The package rocks. It's exactly the same case as the nicehck mystery iem one. Nice quality. As for the D4, I also got 5 pieces. 

I was playing around with a pair today, testing out tweaking with the bass vents (on the nozzles). Blocking them totally with tape resulted in a huge increase in bass but also severe mid bleed, not good at all. I didn't have more time today but currently I'm using them with ~3/4 to 4/5 of the vent blocked, seems to be about the sweet spot for me. When I have time I'll open a second pair and do some real ABing using 1 pair with no tape and then increasingly block vents to assess the effect on the sound signature.

The D4 makes a nice gift, however it has two downsides for me as gift: stock tips suck and the signature is not really consumer oriented; the average Joe might find them to sound a bit anemic.

I'm considering opening all my pairs and including kz starlines + mod them before I gift them. I paid €6,66 each tho, pretty insane. The mic/control is kinda wack, cheap feeling cable after the Y-split but can't have it all.


----------



## groucho69

Slater said:


> Mountain climbing?



Everyone knows it's for music crescendos


----------



## dondonut

chickenmoon said:


> To hang/attach your case to your clothes/pants I would guess.
> 
> The D4 are great, I thought they were excellent but since I partially blocked the front vents with porous medical paper tape they sound nothing short of phenomenal to me. I haven't gone back to my good 100+ish iems to compare because I am afraid to find out those D4 are just as good...



Just now saw your post after I replied to stryed about blocking the front vents. How much of the vent do you block? I can probably get my hands on some medical tape as well, good idea!


----------



## stryed

dondonut said:


> It's the whole mic unit actually. The tactile feedback is horrible but it does play/pause and skip songs. Try pressing a bit harder and you'll notice the slightest 'click'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe I have already given 2 away along with starline tips  A good seal and smaller bore and longer tip for a seal was essential (surprising for me as I always go for chubby widebore). Not sure about needing mod as of yet. Will see if they change after some burn-in (ducks for cover!)
It does seem to react very differently depending on the type of music and recording. IT01 plays all OK but a clarity and more top mid high centric IEM seems more picky... TOMMY GUERRERO sounds amazing for example


----------



## dondonut (Nov 22, 2018)

stryed said:


> Hehe I have already given 2 away along with starline tips  A good seal and smaller bore and longer tip for a seal was essential (surprising for me as I always go for chubby widebore). Not sure about needing mod as of yet. Will see if they change after some burn-in (ducks for cover!)
> It does seem to react very differently depending on the type of music and recording. IT01 plays all OK but a clarity and more top mid high centric IEM seems more picky... TOMMY GUERRERO sounds amazing for example



Yeah I wouldn't say modding is necessary. However, in my opinion they sound much more 'complete' with slightly increased lows. Vocals sound a bit warmer and more engaging for me that way. I would at least tweak a bit when you're bored sometime, the mods are easily reversible.

Edit: oh and by the way, they lend themselves very well for some Steely Dan. Try Jack of Speed


----------



## chickenmoon

dondonut said:


> Just now saw your post after I replied to stryed about blocking the front vents. *How much of the vent do you block?* I can probably get my hands on some medical tape as well, good idea!



All of it, some air still get through as the tape is porous.


----------



## exavolt

Jordan96 said:


> Hello, I am new here. I am considering buying either Tin Audio T2 or lker i8. Which one is better choice? Thank you guys


I only have the T2 so I won't make any recommendation. If you haven't, you can look at Igor's site (audiobudget) to get a general idea about how those two compare.


----------



## harry501501

First listen to the D4 wasn't too great for me but I was swapping between these and the fukubukuro (after day with ZSN). After a long lie I've been listening solely to the D4 on and off tonight. For the money they're a very good IEM. Not the world beaters I thought I was getting though lol. Very bright up top from upper mids on which makes me turn volume down lower than normal... which actually works in their favour tbh. Nice separation, vocals are very articulate which is nice, bass is good quality for this price, very fast at times but sub bass doesn't go too deep. Very good detailed mids (again helped by brightness up top). Things like cymbals don't sound great tho, very splashy and at times tinny. But yeah, a solid $10 earphone that def punches above it's weight. Can I see myself listening to the D4 regularly... no. I've been spoilt by the ZSN last few days though so they were up against a beast of an earphone. They did get much better with different tips which smoothed over some of the occasional sharpness.

The mystery box is a strange one. Deep, smooth bass. Instruments can sound very natural at times. Vocals are a bit recessed though. Others with better terminology may say this better, but there is something missing occasionally in the mids... like some notes are being skipped over.

It's BF so currently looking at the BQEYZ BQ3 and another IEM on Alie which i think is a brand you're not allowed to discuss on Head Fi


----------



## 1clearhead

Here are some "*Black Friday*" idea buys you may want to add to your online shopping cart for under *$20 US dollars*!

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10
PSR = PRO SOUND RATING 

*KZ ZSN*
PSR: 9.9
Luscious and energetic with plenty of hi-end details/micro-details, life-like MID's, and fast effortless bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
PRICE: More or less around $15 US dollars
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...nitor-Headset-Sport/1358152_32946194249.html?

*QCY QM05*
PSR: 9.7
Crystal clear with awesome resolution, imaging and 3D-like soundstage plus solid bass!
PRICE: Around $10 US dollars
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...=2&is_b=1&rn=bff2f0c345b29b1d874d71f1d8dd3cff

*MEMT T3* (ear buds)
PSR: 9.5
Warm and smooth sounding earbuds with great hi-end details!
PRICE: Black Friday sale! $15.20 US dollars
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...-Plug-Stereo-In-Ear-Headset/32915918919.html?


Safe shopping, spend wisely!  


-Clear


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea I think Im going to be all over Semkarch CNT1, BQEYZ BQ3, and banned **** in a couple hours. Banned DT8 wants me too. The grey looks so good(I hear good things about it too) and im kind of a banned hoar.  I will probably wait on it for awhile though. Wife is having issues with this hobby, and I cant really argue against her reasoning. Also I am struggling with the thought of cheating on ZSN with new playthings.


----------



## Slater (Nov 22, 2018)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea I think Im going to be all over Semkarch CNT1, BQEYZ BQ3, and banned **** in a couple hours. Banned DT8 wants me too. The grey looks so good(I hear good things about it too) and im kind of a banned hoar.  I will probably wait on it for awhile though. Wife is having issues with this hobby, and I cant really argue against her reasoning. Also I am struggling with the thought of cheating on ZSN with new playthings.



Hmmm, I spent a lot of time over the course of a few weeks with one of the IEMs in that list, and I can honestly say that the ZSN leaves it in the dust. Especially given the fact that it costs 3xs the ZSN.

I have been wanting to hear the BQ3 though, and see exactly how similar it is to the K2.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Hmmm, I spent a lot of time over the course of a few weeks with one of the IEMs in that list, and I can honestly say that the ZSN leaves it in the dust. Especially given the fact that it costs 3xs the ZSN.
> 
> I have been wanting to hear the BQ3 though, and see exactly how similar it is to the K2.


the DT8?


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> the DT8?



I can’t say


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Well you saved me money, so thanks.


----------



## exavolt

Thenewguy007 said:


> Reading through a few posts & it seems audiobudget.com picks aren't highly regarded here.


His top picks themselves are pretty good actually. Both T2s (Tin Audio and Einsear) are well regarded here, V80 and BQEYZes are usually included in recommendations here. QT2 is usually avoided here because it's from a banned brand / seller.

I think it's more like every review: take his reviews as a grain of salt.


----------



## GrassFed

Emelya said:


> And it looks exactly like the Remax RM-580.


I thought they're the same too, but the cable angles are actually different. The Remax is over the ear, while the Morpilot is straight down. More choices for discerning people enjoying chi-fi


----------



## durwood (Nov 22, 2018)

The EZ D4 bass is different than many of my IEMs, its hard to describe, it has this texture or growl in the midbass region I think. Midrange is nice, treble a bit grainy moanybe because of the peaks around 6kHz, but it was $8.I agree stock tips are flimsy.  I don't have a ton of time on them though. Thought I would measure raw some that are new that I picked up during 11.11.

Nicehck M6 (dmg variant perhaps...) It looks similar to @crinacle's graphs, but with a few clicks more bass... NOTE: my mic is not calibrated and my coupler is a piece of tubing, so this is all I can offer. Most reviews described the DMG as bassy, so the M6 fits that decription as well. I am not buying a DMG to compare directly. I don't know why but I wasn't expecting this to be THAT bassy. At higher volumes it could be too much unless you plan on using it in a noisy environment, at low volumes it is nice to have the boost.


EZaudio D4


DT#..$20ish...


Nicehck EP10 Fukubukuro


Spoiler


----------



## Jordan96

exavolt said:


> I only have the T2 so I won't make any recommendation. If you haven't, you can look at Igor's site (audiobudget) to get a general idea about how those two compare.


I have read the review on both on audiobudget, he gave both such a good rating that I don't know which one to choose. I will probaly go with tin audio t2 since one user over here told me he prefers Tin Audio T2 over lker i8. Thank you!


----------



## exavolt (Nov 23, 2018)

Another bag:




My guess: HK3, i.e., HK6 with half of the drivers.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Semkarch CNT1, BQEYZ BQ3 are ordered. Decided against ****, even though its only $20. I already have backup ZSN and Nicehck e10 coming today or tomorrow, VUNBUD which I ordered last week, and now these 2. That's 5 effing things ordered LOL. I am so dead. 

I feel like a hardcore junkie, telling my wife, that's it for awhile. No more, I promise! I swear I wont order anymore. 

Then goes and orders 5 more...


----------



## exavolt

BadReligionPunk said:


> I feel like a hardcore junkie, telling my wife, that's it for awhile. No more, I promise! I swear I wont order anymore.
> 
> Then goes and orders 5 more...


I've said that sentence.... and then do the same thing.

(good thing it was me who received the BTR3 package when it arrived today)


----------



## BadReligionPunk

exavolt said:


> I've said that sentence.... and then do the same thing.
> 
> (good thing it was me who received the BTR3 package when it arrived today)


Yea unfortunately for me, I can almost never get the mail. Im usually at work, or the stupid dogs go ape, and alert the wife that mail is here.


----------



## jant71

BadReligionPunk said:


> Semkarch CNT1, BQEYZ BQ3 are ordered. Decided against ****, even though its only $20. I already have backup ZSN and Nicehck e10 coming today or tomorrow, VUNBUD which I ordered last week, and now these 2. That's 5 effing things ordered LOL. I am so dead.
> 
> I feel like a hardcore junkie, telling my wife, that's it for awhile. No more, I promise! I swear I wont order anymore.
> 
> Then goes and orders 5 more...



Could have sold you my CNT1 and saved you money(and get them quicker). Already removed the horrible memory wire that doesn't stay and opens itself towards straight(only real negative of the earphones).


----------



## Almazbek

Hi everyone, I'm just curious, I bought a tin audio t2 and niceHCK ep10, who can compare ep10 and kz zsn? I think to buy zsn, the reviews are so good.


----------



## ShabtabQ

TinAudio T2 or the NiceHCK fukubukuru thing.


----------



## Slater (Nov 23, 2018)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea unfortunately for me, I can almost never get the mail. Im usually at work, or the stupid dogs go ape, and alert the wife that mail is here.



What about a P.O. Box or have it shipped to your office? Especially helpful if there are package thefts in your neighborhood.

Or the worst are those delivery attempts where they just leave a bit on your door and not the package. If I’m not home today because I’m at work, tomorrow isn’t going to be any better - just leave the dang package lol


----------



## HungryPanda

Which Fukuburuka one, there is another one up today


----------



## ShabtabQ

HungryPanda said:


> Which Fukuburuka one, there is another one up today


Yes the new one, 3 driver ones.
I already gave tin t2, my friends wants to buy actually.


----------



## HungryPanda

Well nobody has heard the 3 driver one yet so no one can compare


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jant71 said:


> Could have sold you my CNT1 and saved you money(and get them quicker). Already removed the horrible memory wire that doesn't stay and opens itself towards straight(only real negative of the earphones).


Yes probably would have.  I still have jvc fx200 I bought from you.  Got the semkarch cnt1 for $60 though,  so pretty decent price.  I can still cancel though lol.


----------



## ShabtabQ

HungryPanda said:


> Well nobody has heard the 3 driver one yet so no one can compare


I think I'll go with the surprise it seems a good deal.


----------



## HungryPanda

It does as I have the Nicehick 6 driver one and it is really good


----------



## stryed

darmanastartes said:


> Where is the button? I knew there was a mic but what I was trying to communicate was that I couldn't see any mic controls.


You can't see it, you just squish the mic and it clicks


----------



## dondonut

So the new mystery bag, you guys reckon it's worth it?


----------



## HungryPanda

I would bet it is


----------



## dondonut

You ordered it?


----------



## HungryPanda

I did for my wife


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Got my EP10 today its interesting I need to listen to them for a little bit to make a decision on the sound. I don't like the design they just don't really feel comfortable in my ears I need to try some different tips but they are a little hard to put in. I don't really like the way apple earbuds fit and these just seem like a worse design. However they are nice looking and the metal shell is very nice.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Nov 23, 2018)

Yikes, many of AliExpress' free shipping options to Canada are absent for many products The cheapest shipping option available for Canadian customers who want to buy the new NiceHCK lucky bag is DHL, which is about $35 CAD, effectively doubling the price of the IEMs... I do hope the strike gets settled soon.


----------



## zikarus

Has anybody received the 11.11. Super Fukubukuro bag meanwhile ?


----------



## NeonHD

I think many people know this video already, but I just discovered it today:



It is probably the best sound test for soundstage size and imaging accuracy. I listened to it on my QT2 and it really showcased just how huge the soundstage is.


----------



## Zerohour88

NeonHD said:


> I think many people know this video already, but I just discovered it today:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably the best sound test for soundstage size and imaging accuracy. I listened to it on my QT2 and it really showcased just how huge the soundstage is.




binaural recording are quite deceptive for soundstage testing. Most decent earphones will show very wide "soundstage" with them. I usually go for HQ live orchestra where I know there will be lots of stuff going on in the background (someone adjusting their chairs, flipping scripts, etc).


----------



## stryed

I've been testing tips with the EzAudio D4 and have now moved from the stock to KZ stock black tips to a smaller bored grey tip that has the same form and had no previous use for. Smaller bores and a good seal seem to be the way to go for a vibrating bass without added treble.

Double flange did not work for me but all of mine are widebore except spinfits that don't seal.

Of course, all our ears are different of various sizes and deformities, but for IEMs like the IT01, a wide bore would diminish the bass and give more soundstage to most ears, and even diminish sibilance for some other IEMs of mine.
Smaller bore seem to be good on the D4 and I'm not exactly sure of the mechanics of it.


----------



## exavolt

To be fair, any decent earphone could show the soundstage of binaural recordings because the spatial information is recorded when the audio was recorded. Actual binaural audio is recorded through a device which simulate human outer ears.


----------



## stryed

exavolt said:


> To be fair, any decent earphone could show the soundstage of binaural recordings because the spatial information is recorded when the audio was recorded. Actual binaural audio is recorded through a device which simulate human outer ears.




Makes me wonder what my dumbo-eared friend hears


----------



## fraseyboy

I've been out of the game for a while but I'm going overseas soon so I needed an IEM for travelling... My first instinct was to go for something by Shure or Etymotic then I was like surely the market will have changed since the last time I was looking for IEMs (my last pair was Altec Lansing IM716 and before that was the Etymotic ER6i which I LOVED, both broke).

So instead I thought why not see what's coming out of China these days?  One of my main requirements was isolation since I'll be using them on planes and public transport and the like, so I went for the KZ ZS4 which seemed to be the most isolating of the KZ's. The sort of sound signature I was after was something with tight punch bass but also plenty of analytical detail. I paid about $15 for the ZS4's so for that price even if they didn't meet my requirements it couldn't really lose.

My impressions are they're very good for $15 but definitely not giant killers. The bass is a tad out of control, not so much punchy as it is boomy, and it tends to overpower every other part of the spectrum in bassier tracks. When it's well behaved it's pretty good though. Mids are better than I expected, quite sweet and not as recessed as I thought they'd be. Soundstage is impressive for an IEM. The detail is definitely there. What I loved most about my ER6i was how I could focus in on one element of the song and it felt like it had it's own space... The ZS4 gets pretty close to that.

The treble is what I struggle with the most... It doesn't extend very high. It's not sparkly, it's grainy, and there's a weird colouration. It's like there's a boost around like 7khz or so and then a steep drop after like 12khz.

They're very comfortable with the included tips.

The isolation is pretty good. It doesn't reach anywhere near Etymotic levels and I'm not sure if it'll be enough for flying. I think it's something to do with the shape of the housing but it seems to cut out lower frequencies really well but doesn't do much for higher ones. I've ordered some foam tips to see if they improve things.

In saying all this I don't regret my purchase and for $15 it's very hard to complain.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Well I've done it again I bought another lucky bag from nicehck very interested to see what I get for $28. The description sounded very interesting also the colors sounded cool and I ended up getting green. I almost bought the lucky bag from the banned seller but decided to be responsible and only get one. I did however buy a pair of the CCA CO4 IEMs because I was curious how they sounded for $12 and no one seemed to have bought a pair yet so I decided to be the guinea pig .


----------



## harry501501

Almazbek said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just curious, I bought a tin audio t2 and niceHCK ep10, who can compare ep10 and kz zsn? I think to buy zsn, the reviews are so good.



If not already answered the ZSN is much better


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> I did however buy a pair of the CCA CO4 IEMs because I was curious how they sounded for $12 and no one seemed to have bought a pair yet so I decided to be the guinea pig .


@Bartig already got his CCA and made quick impression about it few pages back.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> I've been testing tips with the EzAudio D4 and have now moved from the stock to KZ stock black tips to a smaller bored grey tip that has the same form and had no previous use for. Smaller bores and a good seal seem to be the way to go for a vibrating bass without added treble.
> 
> Double flange did not work for me but all of mine are widebore except spinfits that don't seal.
> 
> ...



Where did the grey tips come from?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> @Bartig already got his CCA and made quick impression about it few pages back.


Cool I might have seen that post in my email notification one-day but I forgot about it. $12 sounds like a good price for them then. Can't wait to try them for myself.


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> Cool I might have seen that post in my email notification one-day but I forgot about it. $12 sounds like a good price for them then. Can't wait to try them for myself.


Sometimes it's handy to have these around-$10 earphone, especially those with consumer-oriented tuning. I can recommend them to people who are just want one good earphone or use them as gift.


----------



## stryed (Nov 24, 2018)

Slater said:


> Where did the grey tips come from?


TOP ROW: tenmark whirlwinds/ stock EzD4/ stock KZ5/ grey tips

Good question. A better question is why? I have no idea.
After digging through my tip buying spree, it turns out to be this :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...Earphone-Ear-pads-Strengthen/32799780449.html
Not what I was expecting when I bought them as they're definitely not KZ and are narrower but extend as much as the KZ stocks. Squishier too! Never really had a proper use for them until now, when digging for smaller bores with length and squishiness (stock black KZ sold for KZ5 and before are really thick and firm).
Smaller bores deal smaller soundstage from my limited experience.

In hindsight, I've seem to have taken the breath away from the EzAudio D4 in terms of overwhelming clarity, but it is performing as tamed. At the price, I regret falling for new IEMs in the form of luckybags, and definitely postpone any purchases above 50usd (but I'm still waiting for my lucky bags )

These EzAudio D4 are now fullsounding with clarity, and wearing them upside down as suggested previously makes the fit even better. Apparently, titatium coated diaphragms could even benefit from burning! Hopefully it doesn't reduce SQ 

Come to think of it, I would like to get my hands on firm wide bored tips à la KZ, but not tenmark/KZ whirlwinds that are too stubby. Elongated firm wide bore...Waaaouh


----------



## TLDRonin

Happy Black Chi-fRiday ft. 5 white boxes


----------



## ShabtabQ

Recommend a cheap iem under like 10 usd.


----------



## Slater

ShabtabQ said:


> Recommend a cheap iem under like 10 usd.



What kind of sound do you like?


----------



## ShabtabQ

Slater said:


> What kind of sound do you like?


I have tin t2 had zs5 but gifted would like something to compliment t2.


----------



## MrMajony

ShabtabQ said:


> Recommend a cheap iem under like 10 usd.


Ezaudio d4


----------



## exavolt

TLDRonin said:


> Happy Black Chi-fRiday ft. 5 white boxes


What's inside that TRN box?


----------



## ShabtabQ

MrMajony said:


> Ezaudio d4


How are the einsear t2 compared to these


----------



## TLDRonin

exavolt said:


> What's inside that TRN box?


This black and silver 8 core cable Its quite a bit thicker than I expected. Its pretty crazy these went for $7 on the 11.11 sale. 







They look quite nice on the black ZSN


----------



## sodesuka

Just got Moondrop Aria. A very strong contender in the super crowded sub-$100 market. No wonder they were out of stock for a time on Taobao.


----------



## exavolt

ShabtabQ said:


> How are the einsear t2 compared to these


I haven't received my D4, so I'll give you my quick comparison for the T2s.

These T2s have different signature. Relative to each other, Tin Audio's is cool, precise, bright; Einsear's is also bright but smoother and a bit laid back, it's warmer with a little boost to the bass. Einsear's definitely less neutral and less analytical. It's a fun IEM.

For me, they complement each other.


----------



## exavolt

sodesuka said:


> Just got Moondrop Aria. A very strong contender in the super crowded sub-$100 market. No wonder they were out of stock for a time on Taobao.


A quick impression, please.


----------



## fluteloop

stryed said:


> Makes me wonder what my dumbo-eared friend hears



He heard what you just said.


----------



## sodesuka (Nov 24, 2018)

exavolt said:


> A quick impression, please.


Lol I just got them so it'd be one super quick: they're very clean with nice tonality that's neither too warm or too bright, nice timbre, right amount of bass that can be impactful when called for and get out of the way when not, nicely textured too, clear vocals that are presented well without being too forward (may be too much for those used to v-shaped phones), highs that are neither smooth nor harsh, good around your head spherical soundstage though not too wide nor narrow. They pretty much just do everything right though maybe not specialized enough so those wanting huge bass or razor sharp treble won't find it on these, but I think we've got more than enough of those specialized cans nowadays so these feel like a breath of fresh air.

Moondrop's got a graph on their store for anyone interested https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a211ha.10565794.0.0.59c21353ENf1Bf&id=572559221229

Edit: Okay, female vocals sound really great on these. I probably like it more than Moondrop's own Kanas Pro if we're talking about tonality (technicality-wise, Aria probably falls short a bit, don't have Kanas Pro anymore with me). Highs can be a bit too tizzy on bad recordings.


----------



## Slater

I 





TLDRonin said:


> Happy Black Chi-fRiday ft. 5 white boxes



White is the new black.


----------



## exavolt

Slater said:


> I
> 
> White is the new black.


Probably because it's cheaper to make?

My boxes are mostly white too.


----------



## BrunoC

exavolt said:


> Probably because it's cheaper to make?
> 
> My boxes are mostly white too.



I believe that's a trend Apple started some years ago...


----------



## weedophile

TLDRonin said:


> This black and silver 8 core cable Its quite a bit thicker than I expected. Its pretty crazy these went for $7 on the 11.11 sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why no more album art! Ur everchanging profile pic makes it diff to know who is posting xD i was like Ronin, oh the kawaii pic guy

Anw do u have the KZ 8 core cables? If yes how does the TRN fare against them?


----------



## sodesuka (Nov 24, 2018)

(Aria cont.) lol OK these things are bonkers on better source/amp. Forget $100, these are better than any sub $300s dynamic IEMs I've tried sans Flares line. Sound sig is more acceptable for most people than Unicorn as well (whose vocals presentation and smoothness still can't be beaten) with their satisfying air-moving bass which BA drivers cannot provide (unless you go wayyy up I guess). Just make sure you have a beefy amp/source to drive these bad boys.

Edit: biggish bass with good source (could get a bit too much for me which means it should be good enough for most people), decently controlled treble, real good female vocals that aren't bright, slightly distant-ish male vocals, decently sized around head soundstage, very clean sounding without weird quirks. get this if you want your bass and female vocals, aka they're good for JPOP or anime ost.


----------



## TLDRonin

weedophile said:


> Why no more album art! Ur everchanging profile pic makes it diff to know who is posting xD i was like Ronin, oh the kawaii pic guy
> 
> Anw do u have the KZ 8 core cables? If yes how does the TRN fare against them?


I promise I'll keep this pic for a while 

I do have the KZ cable as well. I meant to buy them in MMCX but somehow ordered them in 2 pin. I tried the KZ 2 pin cable on the ZSNs but it looks like the connectors might be a tad too short because of the plastic housing that used to go inside and around the connectors in the zs6/zs10. Its still useable, but it makes the ZSN sounds a little anemic and loses low-end sound. The TRN cable fits fine since the full length of the pins are exposed but are most prone to getting bent because of how exposed it is with the ZSNs connector design. Otherwise, it fits and feels better than I expected it would have.


The TRN cable is like 1.5x as thick as the KZ which makes it that much bulkier. Both handle microphonics pretty well (Maybe the TRN is a teeny bit better?), and both have an ear guide without the memory wire. I used to always take off the memory wire as they felt like a nuisance most of the time, but these seem to be okay. Colorwise, I like the black and silver color combo more than the copper and silver, but would take a solid silver/black over either of them if given the choice.


----------



## dondonut

So I opened all my 5 D4's to include KZ starlines in case I gift them (already gifted one to a friend and he's very happy with them!). Unfortunately, one pair sounds pretty dull. Mids are distant and the overall sound is noncoherent (while detail retrieval is still pretty good) compared to the other 4. 

Anyone experience with NiceHCK after-sale service concerning stuff like this? I'm pretty sure I can't capture the difference in sound on video or something similar.


----------



## weedophile

TLDRonin said:


> I promise I'll keep this pic for a while
> 
> I do have the KZ cable as well. I meant to buy them in MMCX but somehow ordered them in 2 pin. I tried the KZ 2 pin cable on the ZSNs but it looks like the connectors might be a tad too short because of the plastic housing that used to go inside and around the connectors in the zs6/zs10. Its still useable, but it makes the ZSN sounds a little anemic and loses low-end sound. The TRN cable fits fine since the full length of the pins are exposed but are most prone to getting bent because of how exposed it is with the ZSNs connector design. Otherwise, it fits and feels better than I expected it would have.
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe its due to not having a proper contact that's why it sound anemic?

When i first saw it, i was quite surprised with the colour combi. Really hope TRN will release a solid colour one soon.


----------



## exavolt (Nov 24, 2018)

dondonut said:


> So I opened all my 5 D4's to include KZ starlines in case I gift them (already gifted one to a friend and he's very happy with them!). Unfortunately, one pair sounds pretty dull. Mids are distant and the overall sound is noncoherent (while detail retrieval is still pretty good) compared to the other 4.


This is concerning.... I hope mine won't be defective (edit: received mine just now. seems fine).

Is the issue on both channels?


----------



## Swy05

I noticed that they're selling those cables in either .75mm or .78mm.

I have a bunch of KZ earphones (ES4, ZSN, ZSR) and a TRN V20.

Which size would fit these earphones?



TLDRonin said:


> This black and silver 8 core cable Its quite a bit thicker than I expected. Its pretty crazy these went for $7 on the 11.11 sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## exavolt (Nov 24, 2018)

Swy05 said:


> I noticed that they're selling those cables in either .75mm or .78mm.
> 
> I have a bunch of KZ earphones (ES4, ZSN, ZSR) and a TRN V20.
> 
> Which size would fit these earphones?


From my experience, .75 could go into .78 and vice versa. The one you should be looking at is the paragraph. the B paragraph, there's depression around the pins, while the A paragraph, the depression is in the earphone's housing (the receptor part).

If you get the wrong combination, the fit will be shallow and won't secure the connection.


----------



## dondonut

exavolt said:


> This is concerning.... I hope mine won't be defective (edit: received mine just now. seems fine).
> 
> Is the issue on both channels?



Yeah feels like they don't seal properly or something resulting in a distant sound. Them sounding 'dull' might not do them credit. They still sound pretty detailed. However, something is off about them compared to the others, distant mids and noncoherent/lacking sound would be how I would describe it.

I think you would've noticed if yours had the same issue. I had been using my first pair all day, then gifted them to a friend who liked them and when I opened my second pair and popped them in I felt quite dissatisfied.


----------



## silverfishla (Nov 24, 2018)

dondonut said:


> Yeah feels like they don't seal properly or something resulting in a distant sound. Them sounding 'dull' might not do them credit. They still sound pretty detailed. However, something is off about them compared to the others, distant mids and noncoherent/lacking sound would be how I would describe it
> I think you would've noticed if yours had the same issue. I had been using my first pair all day, then gifted them to a friend who liked them and when I opened my second pair and popped them in I felt quite dissatisfied.


Maybe your pins are backwards or one is backwards.


----------



## dondonut

silverfishla said:


> Maybe your pins are backwards or one is backwards.



Ehm, my message was about the ezaudio D4, they don't have a detachble cable. Or is it not reversed 2-pins you're referring to?


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 24, 2018)

Well I said I wouldn't buy anything for 11.11 but then this happened


----------



## Zerohour88

sodesuka said:


> (Aria cont.) lol OK these things are bonkers on better source/amp. Forget $100, these are better than any sub $300s dynamic IEMs I've tried sans Flares line. Sound sig is more acceptable for most people than Unicorn as well (whose vocals presentation and smoothness still can't be beaten) with their satisfying air-moving bass which BA drivers cannot provide (unless you go wayyy up I guess). Just make sure you have a beefy amp/source to drive these bad boys.
> 
> Edit: biggish bass with good source (could get a bit too much for me which means it should be good enough for most people), decently controlled treble, real good female vocals that aren't bright, slightly distant-ish male vocals, decently sized around head soundstage, very clean sounding without weird quirks. get this if you want your bass and female vocals, aka they're good for JPOP or anime ost.



the Blessing followed the Harman target curve too (Moondrop really likes that). Pity it also comes with the 8k spike for some reason (old target curve, I think?). Whichever curve they follow, Moondrop does it really well regardless.

Also, Flares Gold, BA Unicorn, now this Moondrop Aria, seems you're quite attached to that form factor, lol.

Same price as BA Unicorn too, but this being Moondrop, they also sell on Aliexpress, it should get more attention soon.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 24, 2018)

After listening to everything I got for a few minutes the most surprising cheap IEM (from initial impression more in depth testing to come) was not the D4 it was the MEMT T3 it's actually really nice for $15. I also ended up getting the BQEYZ KB100 sent to me for review by Penon and its everything I hoped it would be. I'll do a more in depth review after thorough testing but I may have finally found the IEM to take the crown from the T2


----------



## dondonut

PCgaming4ever said:


> After listening to everything I got for a few minutes the most surprising cheap IEM (from initial impression more in depth testing to come) was not the D4 it was the MEMT T3 it's actually really nice for $15. I also ended up getting the BQEYZ sent to me for review by Penon and its everything I hoped it would be. I'll do a more in depth review after thorough testing but I may have finally found the IEM to take the crown from the T2



Which BQEYZ would that be?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

dondonut said:


> Which BQEYZ would that be?


KB100 forgot to put that


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> KB100 forgot to put that



Was there a deal on that?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> Was there a deal on that?


No they are still full price ($50) right now since they are so new. Penon gave them to me for free in exchange for a fair review.


----------



## bizzazz (Nov 24, 2018)

Just got my EzAudio D4.  I gotta say, these are soooooo great, especially for the 8 bucks that I got them for on 11/11.  They are extremely tip dependent.  In fact, the only tips that work for me with them are the KZ starlines.  All other tips made them sound like cheap $2 earbuds (I tried over 25 different pairs of tips with them).  I've never met an IEM that is so finicky with tips.

With the starlines, however, these are on the level of the Tinaudio T2 (which is my  favorite chifi IEM under $50).  I won't get into a review here but if you like the Tin T2, you'll love these.  If you have them and think they suck, keep trying different tips.  I was almost ready to  dismiss them as junk until I put the starlines on them.  It's amazing how their sound changes so dramatically with the right tips.  These are a true budget star.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> No they are still full price ($50) right now since they are so new. Penon gave them to me for free in exchange for a fair review.



I have had the BQEYZ KB100 on my wish list for a few weeks.  I keep waiting for a deal.  I wonder if other sellers will offer them soon. I have my eye on the blue one.



bizzazz said:


> Just got my EzAudio D4.  I gotta say, these are soooooo great, especially for the 8 bucks that I got them for on 11/11.  They are extremely tip dependent.  In fact, the only tips that work for me with them are the KZ starlines.  All other tips made them sound like cheap $2 earbuds (I tried over 25 different pairs of tips with them).  I've never met an IEM that is so finicky with tips.
> 
> With the starlines, however, these are on the level of the Tinaudio T2 (which isis  favorite chifi IEM under $50).  I won't get into a review here but if you like the Tin T2, you'll love these.  If you have them and think they suck, keep trying different tips.  I was almost ready to  dismiss them as junk until I put the starlines on them.  It's amazing how their sound changes so dramatically with the right tips.  These are a true budget star.



I had the same experience and also ended up sticking with KZ Starlines.  I only wish there had been a no mic version.  Certain mics cause connection issues with a couple of my best daps.  I do not need a mic so it is annoying when that happens.


----------



## jwong

I need to get some Starline tips. Is there anyone that sells them only in smalls though? It's probably silly with how cheap three sets are from Ali, but it seems a waste to get those bigger ones I'll never use.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 24, 2018)

jwong said:


> I need to get some Starline tips. Is there anyone that sells them only in smalls though? It's probably silly with how cheap three sets are from Ali, but it seems a waste to get those bigger ones I'll never use.


Most sellers will let you request they be sent in all one size....message them.

Or
@jwong 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-Smal...Bud-Tip-for-KZ-ED12-ZS2-ATE-ZS3-/252978022948

Many of us have done this.  I have bought some in medium and some in large.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Was just looking at the Uiisii BA-T9 with Knowles BA. Was surprised that it was $200. That's quite a huge jump from their last flagship which was the BA-T8s which is $32. Same design, but now just better guts. Got me interested in the BA T8s, but nothing here on that iem, and only a review from phonograph(hmm..) Their graph actually looks really nice. Anyone here have any experience with these?


----------



## sodesuka (Nov 27, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> the Blessing followed the Harman target curve too (Moondrop really likes that). Pity it also comes with the 8k spike for some reason (old target curve, I think?). Whichever curve they follow, Moondrop does it really well regardless.
> 
> Also, Flares Gold, BA Unicorn, now this Moondrop Aria, seems you're quite attached to that form factor, lol.
> 
> Same price as BA Unicorn too, but this being Moondrop, they also sell on Aliexpress, it should get more attention soon.


lol I won't deny that they just fit really well compared to stuff like NS-5, but it's kind of coincidence really. I've got other IEMs with me with with different form factors, but they don't get mentioned since it would be negative, so I might as well not.


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> Well I said I wouldn't buy anything for 11.11 but then this happened


Mine is less impressive. My only impulsive buy are the D4 and that $10 bag. The EBX was through pre-order.


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> I also ended up getting the BQEYZ KB100 sent to me for review by Penon and its everything I hoped it would be. I'll do a more in depth review after thorough testing but I may have finally found the IEM to take the crown from the T2


Okay, that will be my next buy.


----------



## trumpethead

bizzazz said:


> Just got my EzAudio D4.  I gotta say, these are soooooo great, especially for the 8 bucks that I got them for on 11/11.  They are extremely tip dependent.  In fact, the only tips that work for me with them are the KZ starlines.  All other tips made them sound like cheap $2 earbuds (I tried over 25 different pairs of tips with them).  I've never met an IEM that is so finicky with tips.
> 
> With the starlines, however, these are on the level of the Tinaudio T2 (which is my  favorite chifi IEM under $50).  I won't get into a review here but if you like the Tin T2, you'll love these.  If you have them and think they suck, keep trying different tips.  I was almost ready to  dismiss them as junk until I put the starlines on them.  It's amazing how their sound changes so dramatically with the right tips.  These are a true budget star.



I also got my D4; yesterday and was having trouble finding the right tips. Starlines worked but I had to push them as far down on the nozzle as possible. with the good seal the bass came out to play... Maybe a bit too much but overall sound quality improved times 10... Very impressive especially for thte 8; Dollar price


----------



## april435 (Nov 27, 2018)

exavolt said:


> I hope that they don't simply re-releasing re-tuned items without changing their name / listing as different product.



Yeah, and what about those people who have already received their copy? Are we left with a supposedly "worse" sounding product? This is messy.
I mean, I've been listening to my pair non-stop since receiving them on Friday. I can't find anything wrong with them, the tuning is just right. The "Bass Shaker" test shows some serious sub-bass, I don't think it's lacking at all.

Edit: taken from that same comment:


----------



## TLDRonin

april435 said:


> That's just... What? They're re-tuning the IEM just because *ONE* guy didn't like it?


Not one guy; the majority of consumers


----------



## april435

TLDRonin said:


> Not one guy; the majority of consumers



So we are assuming that everybody loves the TRN / KZ murderous treble and shouty mids? Okay, fine.


----------



## TLDRonin

april435 said:


> So we are assuming that everybody loves the TRN / KZ murderous treble and shouty mids? Okay, fine.


You went from assuming majority = one person to majority = everyone


----------



## april435

TLDRonin said:


> You went from assuming majority = one person to majority = everyone



It's extremely confusing, right? Just like changing how an IEM is tuned because one reviewer didn't like how they sound.


----------



## Zerohour88

TLDRonin said:


> You went from assuming majority = one person to majority = everyone



sometimes people don't understand that companies releases models to make profit and sell to as much people as possible.


----------



## april435

Zerohour88 said:


> sometimes people don't understand that companies releases models to make profit and sell to as much people as possible.



Yeah, the trouble is that the V2 barely sold at all. There were less than 50 orders on the listing that was taken down. Basically, no one even heard them.


----------



## Slater (Nov 25, 2018)

april435 said:


> Yeah, the trouble is that the V2 barely sold at all. There were less than 50 orders on the listing that was taken down. Basically, no one even heard them.



Well, regardless of the tuning, no company is guaranteed thousands of sales just because release a new IEM. There’s so much fierce competition in ChiFi, that a company may only sell 50 of a product.

In my opinion, it would hurt an IEM sales more not because of tuning it this way or that way, but rather by the fact that it may be banned on HeadFi (denying exposure, discussion, reviews, hype, etc).


----------



## ShabtabQ

So umm I ordered the new fukubukuro, let's see what it is.


----------



## dondonut

So it's still the waiting game for my BQ3. Must say tho, the more I listen to the ezaudio D4 the more i'm afraid the BQEYZ BQ3 will disappoint. The BQ3 were shipped by air at the 19th but haven't seem to have landed yet lol. Hoping they don't get picked up by customs or they'll almost double in price.


----------



## HungryPanda

The BQ3 will amaze you after the D4


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Nov 25, 2018)

My review of the BQEYZ KB100 is up on my blog the link is in signature. BQEYZ hit it out of the park with this one they basically made the perfect T2. Everything people didn't like about the T2 is fixed and everything that was good about it is better with the KB100. BQEYZ is on a roll with their new IEMs.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had the BQEYZ KB100 on my wish list for a few weeks.  I keep waiting for a deal.  I wonder if other sellers will offer them soon. I have my eye on the blue one.


I posted a review of them on my blog. If you are curious how they sound the link is in my signature BQEYZ I think has dethroned the T2 for best IEM under $50.


----------



## exavolt

I am still not sure which one should I get to take on T2; KB100 or KC2. From what I've gathered so far, it seems that KC2 has a bit more bass compared to T2 but less compared to KB100.


----------



## eggnogg

TRN t100
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ndsfree-Headset-With/2943045_32959275192.html


----------



## exavolt

My thought about NiceHCK 11.11 fukubukuro



Spoiler: NiceHCK 11.11 fukubukuro



This is definitely bassy / L-shaped IEM. Way too much bass for my liking. But I find that it gives pretty good details, extensions (up and down) and quite wide soundstage and the bass is actually tasteful. I really think that these EP10 drivers have potential. I hope that they could make neutralish product with these drivers.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 26, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> My review of the BQEYZ KB100 is up on my blog the link is in signature. BQEYZ hit it out of the park with this one they basically made the perfect T2. Everything people didn't like about the T2 is fixed and everything that was good about it is better with the KB100. BQEYZ is on a roll with their new IEMs.




I still want it.  Was trying to resist. If someone wants to get it for me in blue for a better deal than I found on Ebay ($50)   What is the best price for this?


----------



## mbwilson111

exavolt said:


> My thought about NiceHCK 11.11 fukubukuro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the EP10 is an official release now on the NiceHCK store... complete with photos.  I find the bass to be just right but I did have to try several tips until I found the best balance for me.  I have some Sony type tips from ali that work well.. similar but not quite the same as Auvios.  I was using Starlines for awhile.  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...-Tips-For-Sony-Phillips-H0TB/32855203303.html


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I'm digging the D4 need to keep trying different tips but even changing form stock to something that covered the vent hole helped alot. I am noticing some very slight simbelence in the mid - highs with them but maybe I need to keep trying different tips.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> I'm digging the D4 need to keep trying different tips but even changing form stock to something that covered the vent hole helped alot. I am noticing some very slight simbelence in the mid - highs with them but maybe I need to keep trying different tips.



I ended up with RHA medium on my D4.  I was using Starlines for a couple of weeks.  Stock = no seal for me.


----------



## weedophile (Nov 26, 2018)

Received the fukubukuro NiceHCK EP10! Really like the finish on it! Smooth and has abit of weight. The cable feels nice, the connector looks solid and the strain reliever is bad lol.

It isolates ok, abit better that earbuds but no wow factor in the sound signature.

Dont get me wrong though as i think they sound really nice OOTB, super easy to the ears with minimal strain even if u listen over long period. It has a very warm signature, not too much bass, nice sparkle in the treble region but lacking in some details (Isaac Hayes - Theme from Shaft). I think this will be my daily desktop driver from now on, its surprisingly comfortable for the form factor (the UiiSii Hi-905 comes to mind)

Either way i took the plunge and ordered the black friday fukubukuro too -_-


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I ended up with RHA medium on my D4.  I was using Starlines for a couple of weeks.  Stock = no seal for me.


Yeah I have a ton of different tips so I'll keep testing with different ones.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I still want it.  Was trying to resist. If someone wants to get it for me in blue for a better deal than I found on Ebay ($50)   What is the best price for this?


I think the best price right now is on AliExpress for $44.90 with the $5 off coupon for cyber Monday.


----------



## HungryPanda

mbwilson111 said:


> I still want it.  Was trying to resist. If someone wants to get it for me in blue for a better deal than I found on Ebay ($50)   What is the best price for this?


It's your lucky day


----------



## PhonicSword

Hey guys I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this especially since I'm asking for recommendations that could go over $100 so sorry if it isn't! I've been trying to find a new portable audio device, and my current plan is to get a quality IEM and then get some open back headphones for use in my house down the line when I have more money. The problem is,there are too many IEMs and I'm a poor college student who doesn't have enough money to buy and try all of them so I'd really appreciate some help. I previously owned Audio Technica ATH-M50x, and I liked the sound of them but I just wanted the mids to come out more and the bass to be a tiny bit punchier. I think the signature is a mild V-shape but not sure since I am new to this.

I've tried to research on my own but it hasn't really helped, and I like to know what I am talking about before making a good purchase. Someone on reddit recommended the HiFi Boy OS V3 to me and it does look pretty appealing, but there isn't that much information comparing it to other IEMs in the same price range. I found some others that I'll list to see if anyone can recommend to me, but to be honest all of these (other than the HiFis) were taken off crinacle's IEM ranking list so I don't know if it's worth mentioning.

HiFi Boy OS V3
TFZ King Pro
VSONIC GR07 Bass Edition
Alpha & Delta D6
FiiO F9
Final Audio Design Heaven II
ADV Sound EVO X
FiiO F5
Kinera Idun
Massdrop x Nuforce EDC3
Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZH-DH200-CT
My price range is between $30-160, and I'm wondering if it's even worth spending that much on a IEM that i'm using for portability. It will probably be my daily driver until I get a pair of open back headphones, but most of the music I listen to is in my car anyway so I can deal with a decent, low quality IEM if it isn't worth it. I listen to many different genres, but my top ones (right now) are rap, pop, epic (video game music basically), and metal. Any advice helps, whether it's other IEMs that have a good price to performance or if I should just save up and get a better pair of open backs. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## chinmie

PhonicSword said:


> Hey guys I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this especially since I'm asking for recommendations that could go over $100 so sorry if it isn't! I've been trying to find a new portable audio device, and my current plan is to get a quality IEM and then get some open back headphones for use in my house down the line when I have more money. The problem is,there are too many IEMs and I'm a poor college student who doesn't have enough money to buy and try all of them so I'd really appreciate some help. I previously owned Audio Technica ATH-M50x, and I liked the sound of them but I just wanted the mids to come out more and the bass to be a tiny bit punchier. I think the signature is a mild V-shape but not sure since I am new to this.
> 
> I've tried to research on my own but it hasn't really helped, and I like to know what I am talking about before making a good purchase. Someone on reddit recommended the HiFi Boy OS V3 to me and it does look pretty appealing, but there isn't that much information comparing it to other IEMs in the same price range. I found some others that I'll list to see if anyone can recommend to me, but to be honest all of these (other than the HiFis) were taken off crinacle's IEM ranking list so I don't know if it's worth mentioning.
> 
> ...



from that list i have the EDC3 and had the King Pro. you can scratch the EDC3 off the list if you want punchy bass, because while the bass has a good amount and detail, it delivers it in a typical BA driver way and definitely less punchy than the M50X. The King Pro on the other hand does have punchy and deep subbass. the mids is also a bit recessed like the M50X, but has a clearer presentation  the treble is smoother than the M50X.


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Received the fukubukuro NiceHCK EP10! Really like the finish on it! Smooth and has abit of weight. The cable feels nice, the connector looks solid and the strain reliever is bad lol.
> 
> It isolates ok, abit better that earbuds but no wow factor in the sound signature.
> 
> ...



Mine haven’t come yet, but when you say “not too much bass”, that’s the exact opposite of what everyone else has been saying.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Mine haven’t come yet, but when you say “not too much bass”, that’s the exact opposite of what everyone else has been saying.



Maybe he just meant it is the right amount of bass... not excessive.  That is how I hear it.


----------



## Bartig

weedophile said:


> Received the fukubukuro NiceHCK EP10! Really like the finish on it! Smooth and has abit of weight. The cable feels nice, the connector looks solid and the strain reliever is bad lol.
> 
> It isolates ok, abit better that earbuds but no wow factor in the sound signature.
> 
> ...


Haha oh no, now I ordered the new surprise bag as well!

As for the Nicehck EP10: I think the dark signature with much emphasis on the bass will appeal to a lot of people. On top of it, the soundstage is above average. I like the tuning on them...

But if I then swap to the EZaudio D4 or the Einsear T2 I've just gotten, those IEMs immediately shine with more detail, soundstage and way better, clearer mids and highs.

I've just gotten the Einsear T2 today and I love it. It has a nice smooth sound, yet resolves quite a bit of detail. The bass is delightful and quick and the soundstage is amazing in this price range. Right out of the box, no need to change tips. This is my top pick under 10 dollar now.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 26, 2018)

Bartig said:


> I've just gotten the Einsear T2 today and I love it. It has a nice smooth sound, yet resolves quite a bit of detail. The bass is delightful and quick and the soundstage is amazing in this price range. Right out of the box, no need to change tips. This is my top pick under 10 dollar now.



The Einsear T2 and the Urban Fun were the first two iems I ever bought. Those two were often recommended back then.  How soon we forget. I need to get mine out again.  Why do I keep buying new stuff when I have so much old stuff to rediscover.  I bet I am not the only one....


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> That and the Urban Fun were the first two iems I ever bought. Those two were often recommended back then.  How soon we forget. I need to get mine out again.  Why do I keep buying new stuff when I have so much old stuff to rediscover.  I bet I am not the only one....



...you're definitely not the only one! I picked up some Rosewill EX-500 and EX-700 hybrids for about $10 a piece in December 2017, and I kind of forgot about them, and when I put them on over the Thanksgiving holiday, I remember saying to my brother, "goodness, these are _good", _ and I definitely have put them in my rotation for use at the gym lately.


----------



## PhonicSword

chinmie said:


> from that list i have the EDC3 and had the King Pro. you can scratch the EDC3 off the list if you want punchy bass, because while the bass has a good amount and detail, it delivers it in a typical BA driver way and definitely less punchy than the M50X. The King Pro on the other hand does have punchy and deep subbass. the mids is also a bit recessed like the M50X, but has a clearer presentation  the treble is smoother than the M50X.



Alright thank you for the advice! The OS V3 and the King Pro are two of my top picks right now so it helps a lot!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> The Einsear T2 and the Urban Fun were the first two iems I ever bought. Those two were often recommended back then.  How soon we forget. I need to get mine out again.  Why do I keep buying new stuff when I have so much old stuff to rediscover.  I bet I am not the only one....



NOPE. I was just down in the basement and wandered upon the Uisii CM5 L box, and it looks like im taking them to work tomorrow. Whoohoo! Im going to put them graphene drivers to work like a em effr.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> NOPE. I was just down in the basement and wandered upon the Uisii CM5 L box, and it looks like im taking them to work tomorrow. Whoohoo! Im going to put them graphene drivers to work like a em effr.



Thanks for reminding me. I haven’t used the CM5 in a while, and I got them out after being reminded by your post.

Wow I forgot how fun these were. UiiSii really hit it out of the park with these.


----------



## exavolt

mbwilson111 said:


> I think the EP10 is an official release now on the NiceHCK store... complete with photos.  I find the bass to be just right but I did have to try several tips until I found the best balance for me.  I have some Sony type tips from ali that work well.. similar but not quite the same as Auvios.  I was using Starlines for awhile.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...-Tips-For-Sony-Phillips-H0TB/32855203303.html


Ah yeah, I haven't tried tip rolling with EP10. I used the largest tips that came with it. It looks like i'll need to get some starlines for my next orders.


Slater said:


> Mine haven’t come yet, but when you say “not too much bass”, that’s the exact opposite of what everyone else has been saying.


Certainly, it's down to one's preference. These have bass, and my ears say that these have more compared to V80.

FYI, some of my favorites are those which some people call them bass-anemic. Badly boosted bass could make me feel nauseated on long session. But as I said before, EP10 have nice bass.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I haven’t used the CM5 in a while, and I got them out after being reminded by your post.
> 
> Wow I forgot how fun these were. UiiSii really hit it out of the park with these.



They really did. Also that case. If KZ could only up their game up and include cases.


----------



## exavolt

Bartig said:


> I've just gotten the Einsear T2 today and I love it. It has a nice smooth sound, yet resolves quite a bit of detail. The bass is delightful and quick and the soundstage is amazing in this price range. Right out of the box, no need to change tips. This is my top pick under 10 dollar now.


IKR. It's an easy recommendation, and great for gift.

I expected nothing when ordered it. It was just additional item for my bigger order (spoiler: the other kind of T2). So I was pretty impressed when I received them.

Listened to them again recently, they have some bass bleeds and sibilance, but because it's a DD, the sibilance is not as piercing as BA. But, forget that. For the price, it's still of a great value.


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Mine haven’t come yet, but when you say “not too much bass”, that’s the exact opposite of what everyone else has been saying.


Ahaha like @mbwilson111 mentioned, for me the bass is just right, not like KZ ZSR level kind of bass. Its very present but not like head shaking level (idk, i kinda hate those IEMs and buds with lots of bass but the EP10 got it to the right level)

Didnt take them out for comparison but the bass reminds me abit of the KZ ED9, punchy and impactful.


----------



## weedophile

Bartig said:


> Haha oh no, now I ordered the new surprise bag as well!
> 
> As for the Nicehck EP10: I think the dark signature with much emphasis on the bass will appeal to a lot of people. On top of it, the soundstage is above average. I like the tuning on them...
> 
> ...


Ya i think most people will like them which is good and at the sale price of $10, they are an absolute steal (especially the material, are they really metal btw? I only remb abit of the kissing the earbud guide to know what material it it. Its cool, but once it conducts heat from the body, its at room temperature, and its not magnetic. So probably some kind of metal which is not magnetic? They make the same sound as the ceremic earbuds though when hit together)

If only they are abit more detailed.. Maybe the black friday one would hit the sweet spot xD One can only hope. I got the green one btw! Got a soft spot for green IEMs


----------



## noobandroid

just ordered kz zsn a couple days ago and a type C 2pin SPC cable to use with my note 8. I'm so hyped and cant wait to hear how good it is for its price point


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> The Einsear T2 and the Urban Fun were the first two iems I ever bought. Those two were often recommended back then.  How soon we forget. I need to get mine out again.  Why do I keep buying new stuff when I have so much old stuff to rediscover.  I bet I am not the only one....


the urbanfun and einsear are pretty old  by chifi standards, but by no means obsolete-- a well-tuned iem will always sound good even as manufacturers are cranking out these multi-driver, ever-more advanced $15 miracle designs.


----------



## exavolt

It sounds more refined with MH1c tips.

OT: Is there anything like Sony's tips on AE? I really like the feel of these tips.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I have so many IEMs on hand right now I'm having a tough time picking which ones to review each week. I was thinking of making a poll with all the IEMs I have on hand and letting people vote on which ones the want to see a review of next. What do y'all think of that idea?


----------



## TechnoidFR

weedophile said:


> Ya i think most people will like them which is good and at the sale price of $10, they are an absolute steal (especially the material, are they really metal btw? I only remb abit of the kissing the earbud guide to know what material it it. Its cool, but once it conducts heat from the body, its at room temperature, and its not magnetic. So probably some kind of metal which is not magnetic? They make the same sound as the ceremic earbuds though when hit together)
> 
> If only they are abit more detailed.. Maybe the black friday one would hit the sweet spot xD One can only hope. I got the green one btw! Got a soft spot for green IEMs



For 23€ i found them very cool. I liké the warm signature !


My collection
https://twitter.com/france_kz/status/1067420335803416576?s=19

I must update this photos


----------



## exavolt

TechnoidFR said:


> For 23€ i found them very cool. I liké the warm signature !
> 
> 
> My collection
> ...


What's your impression about that Xiaomi?


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> I have so many IEMs on hand right now I'm having a tough time picking which ones to review each week. I was thinking of making a poll with all the IEMs I have on hand and letting people vote on which ones the want to see a review of next. What do y'all think of that idea?


Go on.


----------



## bonson

mbwilson111 said:


> I still want it.  Was trying to resist. If someone wants to get it for me in blue for a better deal than I found on Ebay ($50)   What is the best price for this?


Best prices I found for BQEYZ are on fastech but unfortunately they don t have the KB100
https://m.fasttech.com/p/9675454


----------



## Vin$ent

My NiceHCK EP10 were dead on the left side


----------



## HungryPanda

Vin$ent said:


> My NiceHCK EP10 were dead on the left side


That is unlucky, Jim will sort you out


----------



## TechnoidFR

exavolt said:


> What's your impression about that Xiaomi?



Very disapointed


----------



## dondonut

Guess what i got in the post today:



Spoiler: It's blue and it's beautiful








These blow away all my IEMs (which granted, wasn't that hard I believe). This bass quantity and texture in combination with the clarity is something i've never heard before. Listening to the first song just now took me back to when I heard my first chifi IEM, KZ ATR. Not SQ nor signature-wise mind you, but the sheer value I felt I had received.

The only problem I have now is that I keep smiling ear to ear, but a big smile causes me to lose good seal. So now I'm forcibly not smiling.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

dondonut said:


> Guess what i got in the post today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the blue I ordered that color when I got them but they sent me black. I was a little annoyed but it wasn't that big of a deal. They really are the best V shaped fun sounding IEM I have in my collection.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> Go on.


I'll probably put it up on my blog tomorrow. I know for sure the next IEM I'm reviewing is the D4 because it's such a good IEM for $10 but all the others will be in a poll to vote on.


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> Very disapointed



I can't tell from the photo. Are you talking about the Xiaomi Piston Fresh Version?


----------



## fjf (Nov 27, 2018)

I got yesterday a Nicehck DT300.  I think the only review here is spot-on:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-vajra3-nicehck-dt300.23232/reviews

It is hard to do better for $70.  It is a copy of the Shure 535, and not a bad one.  Is it a 535?.  No.  The perfect timbre of the Shure must be difficult to replicate.  But it is a very nice approximation for the price.


----------



## TLDRonin

HungryPanda said:


> That is unlucky, Jim will sort you out


I haven't had good experiences with the guys over at NiceHCK personally. My EB2 started falling apart( the grills on both sides and the stem fell off on one side.)and after going back and forth it resulted in me either sending it back or paying $8 for a new pair to cover "shipping". Decided I would buy everything from NiceHCK for my 11.11 shopping so I could avoid that extra shipping cost, thinking they could just throw in my replacement with my order. Turns out it wasn't actually about the shipping cost. 

I ended up accepting their $8 offer, but haven't gotten a response so I'm over it at this point.


----------



## Bartig

dondonut said:


> Guess what i got in the post today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I had this problem with the KZ ATE and KZ ZSR from the very first listen


----------



## mbwilson111

fjf said:


> I got yesterday a Nicehck DT300.  I think the only review here is spot-on:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hill-audio-vajra3-nicehck-dt300.23232/reviews
> 
> It is hard to do better for $70.  It is a copy of the Shure 535, and not a bad one.  Is it a 535?.  No.  The perfect timbre of the Shure must be difficult to replicate.  But it is a very nice approximation for the price.



Yes, I have the clear DT300 and love it.  Very comfortable and sounds great.  I have never had a Shure.


----------



## Bartig

Come to daddy!*

*Not talking about the 1,30 dollar Shini's


----------



## trellus

Bartig said:


> Come to daddy!*
> 
> *Not talking about the 1,30 dollar Shini's



Of course not, but now that you mention them, how are those Shini’s? I love the clip-on form factor.


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed several posts from the thread for discussing prohibited products and stores. Please keep all posts within the guidelines. Thanks everyone.


----------



## trellus

AxelCloris said:


> We've removed several posts from the thread for discussing prohibited products and stores. Please keep all posts within the guidelines. Thanks everyone.



It would be really helpful if there was an official “prohibited products and stores” list available - can you please post a link?

Also, if said link could be prominently highlighted on every page where someone can make a post or comment, that would be extremely helpful as well.

There’s nothing worse than being castigated for mentioning an unmentionable when a poster isn’t even aware these things exist. 

I say this from personal experience having accidentally mentioning a product with a banned product name and I had ZERO idea it was banned.  How could I have known?


----------



## AxelCloris

Slater has you covered.


----------



## trellus

AxelCloris said:


> Slater has you covered.



Thanks, *I *know that _now,_ but how are new members supposed to know that before triggering an offense? 

Heck, I had been a member for almost 2 years and managed to not know that until I accidentally mentioned a banned brand.

Having an official link and a prominently displayed disclaimer in posting areas with said link is fair.  Anything else - it frankly befuddles me why anyone would be expected to magically know that the secret is in one member’s signature.


----------



## TLDRonin (Nov 27, 2018)

Are the mods relying on slater to explain the rules of their forum....?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 27, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> Are the mods are relying on slater to explain the rules of their forum....?



All of the information is at the bottom of his posts ... in his signature line... but that does mean you need to find one of his posts, which you can do by going to the general search at the top of the page and search for posts by him as a member.

But, as @trellus pointed out, a new member will not even know this is an issue or that they should look for @Slater


----------



## TLDRonin

mbwilson111 said:


> All of the information is at the bottom of his posts ... in his signature line... but that does mean you need to find one of his posts, which you can do by going to the general search at the top of the page and search for posts by him as a member.
> 
> But, as @trellus pointed out, a new member will not even know this is an issue or that they should look for @Slater


I guess I shouldn't say "explain" , but rather the person to look for for answers


But like you said, you can't look for the answer without knowing the issue


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> I can't tell from the photo. Are you talking about the Xiaomi Piston Fresh Version?



Usb C version with ANC


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 27, 2018)

TLDRonin said:


> I guess I shouldn't say "explain" , but rather the person to look for for answers
> 
> 
> But like you said, you can't look for the answer without knowing the issue



Maybe somehow the first post on each thread can be edited to include the needed info and links.  We are supposed  to read the first page of a thread... or all of it if we can... impossible now with the bigger threads.  We are also supposed to read the general posting guidelines which include things about searching before asking questions,  or not making multiple posts in a row... and instead using multiquote or editing your post if you need to add something rather than making another post.  It is all laid out.  Also being kind to each other.


----------



## Bartig (Nov 27, 2018)

trellus said:


> Of course not, but now that you mention them, how are those Shini’s? I love the clip-on form factor.


Well, I bought them because of their ridiculous price and the fact I had a Sennheiser clip-on about 15 years ago. It's okay sounding, if a bit lacking in depth. Dark sounding, not too detailed, you have to press them on your ear to hear them better and they can't get really loud... however... the soundstage is quite good. At this price.


----------



## Slater (Nov 27, 2018)

TechnoidFR said:


> Usb C version with ANC



What disappointed you about it? A coworker was just looking for a USB-C IEM.

Is the problem the ANC portion? Or the IEM sound itself? Usually Xiaomi stuff is prettt good quality.

Maybe I should just tell him to get the KZ USB-C cable along with budget IEM (KZ, BQEYZ, etc). He doesn’t need ANC.

Thanks friend!


----------



## exavolt

TechnoidFR said:


> Usb C version with ANC


thephonograph gave pretty good 8.8/10 for that Xiaomi.

I only have piston fresh, bought out of curiosity, but it still disappoints me (probably fake? buying stuff from well known brands like Xiaomi is risky because of the fakes). So I wonder if their newer models are better.


----------



## exavolt

Slater said:


> What disappointed you about it? A coworker was just looking for a USB-C IEM.
> 
> Is the problem the ANC portion? Or the IEM sound itself? Usually Xiaomi stuff is prettt good quality.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. ZSN + USB-C cable


----------



## NeonHD

Bartig said:


> I've just gotten the Einsear T2 today and I love it. It has a nice smooth sound, yet resolves quite a bit of detail. The bass is delightful and quick and the soundstage is amazing in this price range. Right out of the box, no need to change tips. This is my top pick under 10 dollar now.



That was exactly my first impressions of the Einsear as well. I was in a low mood during that day, and hearing the Einsear T2 for the first time cheered me up! Very detailed with one of the widest soundstage I've ever heard.

Don't like them anymore though, low-mids are too warm and the highs are a bit too sharp for my taste.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Has anyone got their TRN IM1 shipped?


----------



## HungryPanda

I got mine a week ago


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

How do you like them? My 11.11 order was updated with a fake tracking # 10 days back. When I contact the seller, he's asking me to wait, saying these are hand-made and will take time.
It's hard to believe these are hand-made at this price point.


----------



## TechnoidFR (Nov 28, 2018)

Slater said:


> What disappointed you about it? A coworker was just looking for a USB-C IEM.
> 
> Is the problem the ANC portion? Or the IEM sound itself? Usually Xiaomi stuff is prettt good quality.
> 
> ...




The is just average. A bit weird, not very speed, absolutely not natural. Voice are.. not natural, almost like listening to the radio. I don't understand the signature
It's not 1more behind but another partner which don't know to do a good sound. The ANC is not very performant with stock tips. ( But the sound is not modified, good thing ). My review is not really positive ( French video ). A colleague had order too and had not convinced by this headset too.
For exemple the zsn is better is all domain ( detail, speed, instrument separation, quantity of signature... isolation too... )
After use the best of chi fi it's difficult to say that Xiaomi is good cheap iem. The piston 3 are the best iem of Xiaomi after I have found them in my mess. Old today but very good sound at the time.

In commentary of my video, few years said me that the Jack version is done by 1more and is better on the sound.

Comparing to AS10, the Xiaomi has nothing for him.

Ps : it's not fake. It's sent by gearbest for review. I'm happy to not pay them
Ps2 : I see always 8.7/9.1 point on the phonograph... It's complicated to have a note less than 8...I know it's subjective but I'm careful with this website


----------



## TechnoidFR

exavolt said:


> Hmm.. ZSN + USB-C cable



I use or for AS10 ZS10 and KC2. A very useful cable. For me, reviewer, when I have no Jack smartphone or very bad Jack they save me !

Oh I'll receive meizu 16th soon ! I'll compare with USB Cable


----------



## Bartig

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Has anyone got their TRN IM1 shipped?


It's finally sent out monday. I believe I read somewhere here they changed something after the first batch, that may have caused delay - but then again it may have something to do with releasing an IEM around singles day too.


----------



## deuter

Any iems with subwoofer level bass?


----------



## chinmie

deuter said:


> Any iems with subwoofer level bass?



TFZ family might fit the bill. i only tried the Pro and King Pro though, even they have ample amount of rumble


----------



## deuter

chinmie said:


> TFZ family might fit the bill. i only tried the Pro and King Pro though, even they have ample amount of rumble



Any links to where I can get them especially in Australia?


----------



## Bartig

deuter said:


> Any iems with subwoofer level bass?


Try the brand new Nicehck EP10. Nice boomy bass, and with KZ Starline tips on them, the mids and highs also come out just fine next to it. Very nicely tuned bass IEM.


----------



## chingo

Got my tin audio t2s from the 11/11 sale. Overall pretty good, they sound really clear but the bass is a little lacking like most people mentioned. Overall I see no reason to use them over my pmv a01 mk2s, they sound better basically in every way as far as I can tell. They're just as clear but have a wider, fuller sound and richer bass.


----------



## mbwilson111

chingo said:


> Got my tin audio t2s from the 11/11 sale. Overall pretty good, they sound really clear but the bass is a little lacking like most people mentioned. Overall I see no reason to use them over my pmv a01 mk2s, they sound better basically in every way as far as I can tell. They're just as clear but have a wider, fuller sound and richer bass.



I don't have the T2 nor the PMV but I just googled the pmv a01 mk2 and it seems like you have a VERY nice iem there.


----------



## dondonut

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't have the T2 nor the PMV but I just googled the pmv a01 mk2 and it seems like you have a VERY nice iem there.



Word, I also googled, looks very interestin.


----------



## mbwilson111

dondonut said:


> Word, I also googled, looks very interestin.



No longer available any place I looked.  I don't need one... I was just curious to see what it was and based on descriptions I can see why @chingo likes it.


----------



## chingo

mbwilson111 said:


> No longer available any place I looked.  I don't need one... I was just curious to see what it was and based on descriptions I can see why @chingo likes it.


Yeah I'm pretty sure I randomly saw one user saying they're the best iems under $100 ( I'm sure this claim is made all the time lol ) I saw them for like $65 on AliExpress last year and impulse ordered them. I've been using them basically daily and have been very satisfied with how they sound. The only other comparison I have is the carbo tenores that I lost before buying the PMVs, they had a slight wider sound stage but I prefer the mk2s.


----------



## carloshacecosas

Just received the NiceHCK EP10 from 11.11 and WOW. Can't believe you can get this for just 8€ shipped.

They're one of the (if not the) most comfortable IEMs I've ever tried. Bass is really boomy but doesn't get in the way of everything else... Isolation is not the best, but they'll be my new bed earphones. Really enjoying the new Yves Tumor album with them.


----------



## mbwilson111

carloshacecosas said:


> Just received the NiceHCK EP10 from 11.11 and WOW. Can't believe you can get this for just 8€ shipped.
> 
> They're one of the (if not the) most comfortable IEMs I've ever tried. Bass is really boomy but doesn't get in the way of everything else... Isolation is not the best, but they'll be my new bed earphones. Really enjoying the new Yves Tumor album with them.



Yes, they are excellent.  I have had them attached to my desktop setup ever since they arrived. I changed the tips but now I am not sure what the ones are that I used.   That price was for people buying it as a mystery bag.  I believe it is on the site now as an official product for a higher price.


----------



## loomisjohnson

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't have the T2 nor the PMV but I just googled the pmv a01 mk2 and it seems like you have a VERY nice iem there.[/QUOTE
> i see the pmv on gearbest for $51 and it is  very refined and good: https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_326131.html
> --i also  prefer it to the t2


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Nov 28, 2018)

So I received my EP10 (NiceHCK lucky bag, black w/o mic) earlier today and my first impressions are overall positive. The bass stands out rather nicely and the treble is quite sparkly and satisfying. Vocals however definitely feel recessed in a way I'm not used to... like they're being played through some kind of filter dampening their naturalness and echo, for a lack of a better phrase. Amping them with my Walnut V2 connected to my Shanling M0 definitely (and predictably) accentuates the aforementioned qualities I've mentioned. Also of note, I've had a hard time getting a decent fit with these until I used large KZ starlines.  Maybe some burn-in and further tip rolling will increase the resolution of vocals, we'll see. The case and decently generous amount of extra eartips (DOUBLE FLANGE! I've never owned them before and am excited to put them on other IEMS) are just icing on the cake. For the roughly $7 CAD I paid for the EP10, I'd say my money was well spent overall.


----------



## kp1821

Received the Audbos P4 not in perfect condition unfortunately. First impressions very detailed, excellent clarity, fast, very balanced overall. Outstanding vocals, highs very detailed and well extended. Not a lot of bass but i like it that way . They are big in size, not heavy as they are made from cheap plastic, cable not great, leather case not great, good tips.


----------



## cqtek (Nov 29, 2018)

My new two "babies":

EZAudio D4: Inserting the tips until the hole is covered makes a pretty good sound. I'm a bass lover...







NiceHCK M6: big bass, big separation, big detail, using only the reference filters.
They have a tunning of sound very of my taste, impossible that I don't like them.


----------



## dondonut

cqtek said:


> My new two "babies":
> 
> EZAudio D4: Inserting the tips until the hole is covered makes a pretty good sound. I'm a bass lover...
> 
> ...



I love the tips on the D4!! It makes them look like mini mushrooms, baby toads . Which tips are those?


----------



## cqtek (Nov 29, 2018)

dondonut said:


> I love the tips on the D4!! It makes them look like mini mushrooms, baby toads . Which tips are those?



They're my own hybrid olives. They are made with foam tips and silicone tips. I previously remove the plastic core from the foam tips and then insert them into the channel of the silicone tips.

These are the purchase links. I do well on some iems because I have a very wide channel, always use L size tips.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/10pc...eadphone-eartips-Earplug-Ear/32705277906.html
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/8pai...w-Rebound-Eartips-For-In-Ear/32605250267.html

Other times, when I want to get something more bass I do the same with these two:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/Free...rbud-Bud-Tips-Earbuds-eartips/1052204391.html
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/10pc...set-Earbuds-eartips-Ear-pads/32679413969.html

The good thing is that with those foam tips I don't have to remove the core because they come without.

With this foams you can use L and M size of silicone tips.

The result is that I get an optimal seal in surface insertion IEMs.


----------



## dondonut

cqtek said:


> They're my own hybrid olives. They are made with foam tips and silicone tips. I previously remove the plastic core from the foam tips and then insert them into the channel of the silicone tips.
> 
> These are the purchase links. I do well on some iems because I have a very wide channel, always use L size tips.
> 
> ...



Awesome, this is right down my alley, I love tinkering like this and was looking for silicon/foam hybrids on Ali earlier. 

I'll order the goodies and try them out. Lately I've been wanting to get a more extensive tip selection to use with my IEMS, as my IEM collection is growing.  Any other tip recommendations? Variety is the spice of life they say.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Love the TRN BT20
BEST Bluetooth system. Better sound than bt3


----------



## cqtek

dondonut said:


> Awesome, this is right down my alley, I love tinkering like this and was looking for silicon/foam hybrids on Ali earlier.
> 
> I'll order the goodies and try them out. Lately I've been wanting to get a more extensive tip selection to use with my IEMS, as my IEM collection is growing.  Any other tip recommendations? Variety is the spice of life they say.



I put some links of my favorite tips:

OSTRY OS100 OS200 OS300 for tunning sound (OS100 for treble, OS200 for mids, OS300 enhance bass and cuts treble, but not always the sound is natural):
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/OSTR...Auriculares-auriculares-caso/32881024618.html

Silicone tips to enhance bass:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs...d-Bud-Tips-Headphone-eartips/32712521085.html

Silicone tips for extra detail
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3-Pa...icone-Eartips-Ear-Sleeve-Ear/32424630227.html


----------



## Ted Presley

Almazbek said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just curious, I bought a tin audio t2 and niceHCK ep10, who can compare ep10 and kz zsn? I think to buy zsn, the reviews are so good.


Owned both ZSN (13 USD) and EP10 (10 USD), I think both are good for the price.

ZSN have a more spacious soundstage and slightly less V-Shaped than EP1, the bass is more quantity on EP1.

To me, ZSN's clarity has slightly lower than EP1 (just very slightly)

Sumup: ZSN is easy to listen to for a long time, while EP1 should be for music that needs more bass.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Nov 30, 2018)

Almazbek said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just curious, I bought a tin audio t2 and niceHCK ep10, who can compare ep10 and kz zsn? I think to buy zsn, the reviews are so good.





Ted Presley said:


> Owned both ZSN (13 USD) and EP10 (10 USD), I think both are good for the price.
> 
> ZSN have a more spacious soundstage and slightly less V-Shaped than EP1, the bass is more quantity on EP1.
> 
> ...



I agree that ZSN has a more spacious soundstage and is less V-Shaped than the EP10, and also that there is much more bass on the EP10. To my ears, there is much quicker bass decay/bass feels "faster" on the ZSN as opposed to the EP10 which seems to have fairly more rumbly, impactful bass which decays slower/feels "slower." To me the difference is especially noticeable in a song I like to use for testing bass:  where the rumbling dominant throughout the song attempting to mirror the shaking of a running motor just _feels_ so good to listen to with the EP10 (bear in mind I only have a .WAV version ripped straight from the CD on my Shanling M0, so the bass won't be as pronounced here).

Clarity to me, however, feels quite better on the ZSN instead, maybe because the bass doesn't "cover" it as much.

I do agree with the sumup. And to conclude, if I had to consider that right now, the KZ ZSN can be had for around $24 CAD vs the EP10 for around $25 CAD, I'd say the ZSN is my pick for its greater versatility across genres and detachable cables.

Oh yeah, I realize I didn't mention the EP10's build quality in my first impressions post. The actual housings of the drivers feels super sturdy and weighty in my hand. The Y-split, chin slider, and cable end are all metal. Overall, substantial for the price.


----------



## dondonut

dondonut said:


> So I opened all my 5 D4's to include KZ starlines in case I gift them (already gifted one to a friend and he's very happy with them!). Unfortunately, one pair sounds pretty dull. Mids are distant and the overall sound is noncoherent (while detail retrieval is still pretty good) compared to the other 4.
> 
> Anyone experience with NiceHCK after-sale service concerning stuff like this? I'm pretty sure I can't capture the difference in sound on video or something similar.



Jim sent me a new pair btw, for 0,1$, no questions asked. Great service and a reason to spend a little more to buy stuff in his store, in case he doesn't have the lowest price.


----------



## TLDRonin

dondonut said:


> Jim sent me a new pair btw, for 0,1$, no questions asked. Great service and a reason to spend a little more to buy stuff in his store, in case he doesn't have the lowest price.


huh. I complained about my EB2s falling apart and sent pictures but he charged $8


----------



## dondonut

TLDRonin said:


> huh. I complained about my EB2s falling apart and sent pictures but he charged $8



That sucks, was it just after ordering or after using them for a while? In my case, i did open my contact with: I just unpacked 5 pairs of the D4, 4 sounded great, 1 seems to be defective. Regardless, I'm happy to recieve a new pair (and an additional of those nice cases)!


----------



## Vin$ent

Finally found out what's wrong with the EP10's I got. At first I thought the left side was dead but it started working later. It seems that every time they warm up, left side cuts out after a while and starts working again after cooling down. Pretty weird.


----------



## subwoof3r

dondonut said:


> Jim sent me a new pair btw, for 0,1$, no questions asked. Great service and a reason to spend a little more to buy stuff in his store, in case he doesn't have the lowest price.


Same here, always getting excellent services from Jim, never disapointed.
NiceHCK is probably one of the best (if not the best) NicestSTORE from aliexpress


----------



## HungryPanda

NiceHCK are most certainly my favourite store on Aliexpress, always responsive, fast delivery and the fact they have excellent products


----------



## Vin$ent

I'm supposed to film a video to prove that the problem mentioned above exists.

Bit too much trouble for a $8 purchase than I would like to be honest...


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2018)

Vin$ent said:


> I'm supposed to film a video to prove that the problem mentioned above exists.
> 
> Bit too much trouble for a $8 purchase than I would like to be honest...



It’s not hard or time consuming friend. I’ve done a bunch of them.

I use a cheap $3 lapel mic plugged into the phone. This setup allows me to film the video on my phone while recording what the “ear” would hear by holding the IEMs right up to the lapel mic.

It only takes a few minutes! $8 is $8!


----------



## dondonut

Vin$ent said:


> I'm supposed to film a video to prove that the problem mentioned above exists.
> 
> Bit too much trouble for a $8 purchase than I would like to be honest...





Slater said:


> It’s not hard or time consuming friend. I’ve done a bunch of them.
> 
> I use a cheap $3 lapel mic plugged into the phone. This setup allows me to film the video on my phone while recording what the “ear” would hear by holding the IEMs right up to the lapel mic.
> 
> It only takes a few minutes! $8 is $8!



Say it takes 5 minutes you 'earned' 60$/h and a free lapel mic


----------



## TLDRonin

I've sent video proof by just cranking the volume up and putting each earpiece up to my phone's mic while recording video. The video picked up the sound from the left earpiece and showed that the right side was silent. I was able to get a refund with that


----------



## Slater

TLDRonin said:


> I've sent video proof by just cranking the volume up and putting each earpiece up to my phone's mic while recording video. The video picked up the sound from the left earpiece and showed that the right side was silent. I was able to get a refund with that



Bingo!

It’s much harder to show some problems, like out of phase IEMs.

But the issues like ‘one side not working’ or ‘cutting in and out when you jiggle the cable’ are very easy to show in a video.


----------



## eggnogg

TFZ single ba wireless iem
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...lity-In-ear-Earphone/1994049_32959058569.html


Spoiler: [][]


----------



## chinmie

eggnogg said:


> TFZ single ba wireless iem
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...lity-In-ear-Earphone/1994049_32959058569.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]




i think it's a rebrand of the Mifo o5 pro. they even have the same tagline "make it fully optimal" on the box
the review of the mifo is good though. i almost bought it if only i think i haven't have enough TW already. also this one lacks ambient sound

I'd go with this TFZ, it's a bit cheaper than the mifo's, and looks a lot cooler. i only don't like the full name they use on this. i rather like the use the TFZ initial or their logo instead 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mif...&terminal_id=2db9e4ce8cf944689c13cfd9927783a5


----------



## eggnogg

chinmie said:


> the review of the mifo is good though



mifo O5 is one of the best selling bluetooth iem at 11.11, sold at 299 cny only.


----------



## chinmie

eggnogg said:


> mifo O5 is one of the best selling bluetooth iem at 11.11, sold at 299 cny only.



that must be the dynamic driver version, the BA version if im not mistaken is around 98 usd on aliexpress. most reviews that i found are on the BA version (mostly positive) , but some aliexpress buyer also prefer the cheaper DD version, because of the bigger bass.


----------



## eggnogg

RX8S & RX6


----------



## Slater

eggnogg said:


> RX8S & RX6



What does the text on the 1st one say? It doesn't spell Revonext. It says "Revo"-something, but I can't make out the something.


----------



## eggnogg

Slater said:


> What does the text on the 1st one say?



it says revolve,
QT2S and QT3S is coming too, but no different in the looks



Spoiler: [][]


----------



## Zerohour88

eggnogg said:


> it says revolve,
> QT2S and QT3S is coming too, but no different in the looks
> 
> 
> ...



saw a few of the local reseller here stocking the S versions, but was hesitant to ask since I think the brand is banned here?


----------



## Slater (Dec 1, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> saw a few of the local reseller here stocking the S versions, but was hesitant to ask since I think the brand is banned here?



The Revonext brand itself is not banned. Only 3 very specific models, which they were contracted to manufacture for a banned seller.

Which specific models is in the link in my signature.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> The Revonext brand itself is not banned. Only 3 very specific models, which they were contracted to manufacture for a banned seller.
> 
> Which specific models is in the link in my signature.



so by technicality, the QT2S, the QT3S and the RX8S is not banned?

if RN actually re-released these models specifically due to the branding issue, I'd be pretty impressed.


----------



## Slater (Dec 1, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> so by technicality, the QT2S, the QT3S and the RX8S is not banned?
> 
> if RN actually re-released these models specifically due to the branding issue, I'd be pretty impressed.



Not if Revonext made it for themselves, not tied to any one seller, to be sold by anyone and everyone.

If the banned seller called them up and said “we want to hire you to make these 3 new S versions of our previous IEMs, according to our specifications, and they will be only be exclusively sold by us”, then yes those will be banned too.

It’s like if Gucci was banned, and Gucci contracted with apple to make a “Gucci iPhone X”, to be sold exclusively by Gucci. That specific model would be banned, but nothing else Apple makes.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Not if Revonext made it for themselves, not tied to any one seller, to be sold by anyone and everyone.
> 
> If the banned seller called them up and said “we want to hire you to make these 3 new S versions of our previous IEMs, according to our specifications, and they will be only be exclusively sold by us”, then yes those will be banned too.



Not up on aliexpress yet, even on the problematic store, so I assume these really are their own release.



Spoiler: box pics


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> Not up on aliexpress yet, even on the problematic store, so I assume these really are their own release.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: box pics



We’ll have to wait and see I guess.

Heck, it’s possible Revonext made these models specifically so they COULD have models they are allowed to sell to any and every other dealer (vs being locked into an exclusivity contract with 1 specific seller).


----------



## Wiljen

Be interesting to see if they retuned the treble or just added another mid BA.  The previous model was a step backward in my estimation as it was harsh.  Just adding another driver wont fix that so I am hoping for a complete rethinking of tuning.


----------



## 1clearhead

...What is it with certain companies starting to add an "s" after each of their popular models that, in my opinion, already performed well?...And, only to discover after the second purchase, that the sound is not much different from their previous model. Kind of sounds like a waste of money to me.


----------



## cqtek

Hi. 
I need your help. 

I've been enjoying the NiceHCK M6 for a couple of days now. I've seen that it has many similarities with the BGVP DMG, so I've been reading reviews from here. I noticed in the @B9Scrambler review that DMGs are compatible with LZ A5 filters, which can be purchased here:

https://penonaudio.com/accessories/earphone-eartips/lz-a5-filters.html

My question is:

Does anyone know if LZ filters are compatible for the NiceHCK M6?

Thank you.


----------



## HungryPanda

cqtek ask in the Discovery thread as is it a lot of talk about the NiceHCK M6 there


----------



## cqtek

HungryPanda said:


> cqtek ask in the Discovery thread as is it a lot of talk about the NiceHCK M6 there



Thank you so much.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> Not if Revonext made it for themselves, not tied to any one seller, to be sold by anyone and everyone.
> 
> If the banned seller called them up and said “we want to hire you to make these 3 new S versions of our previous IEMs, according to our specifications, and they will be only be exclusively sold by us”, then yes those will be banned too.
> 
> It’s like if Gucci was banned, and Gucci contracted with apple to make a “Gucci iPhone X”, to be sold exclusively by Gucci. That specific model would be banned, but nothing else Apple makes.



Man, this is complicated. Thanks for understanding the issue and educating the rest of us. I feel like I'm tip-toeing through a minefield 

I still miss @Otto Motor in these threads. Anyone know how/if we can petition for him to get un-banned?


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> Man, this is complicated. Thanks for understanding the issue and educating the rest of us. I feel like I'm tip-toeing through a minefield
> 
> I still miss @Otto Motor in these threads. Anyone know how/if we can petition for him to get un-banned?



No problem. I know the issue is confusing and frustrating to people (especially new members). So I’m happy to do my part to help pass along information so no one gets into trouble.

As far as Otto, I think that is a good idea. He’s an asset to HeadFi, and I know a lot of people would be willing to petition to get him unbanned from all threads. Just bear in mind it’s not our decision.

I wonder what the best way to do this is? Maybe create a HeadFi poll? Or create a separate thread, where people can just reply to the thread. Or so it off-site, like on change.org or something?


----------



## TLDRonin

#freeotto


----------



## eggnogg

Nicehck BF luckybag teaser



Spoiler: [][]


----------



## ShabtabQ (Dec 2, 2018)

eggnogg said:


> Nicehck BF luckybag teaser
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [][]




Omg they look so pretty I ordered the green one for my friend hope they sound as they look, eagerly waiting,damnnn. Thank you for the early photos.


----------



## antdroid

ShakyJake said:


> Man, this is complicated. Thanks for understanding the issue and educating the rest of us. I feel like I'm tip-toeing through a minefield
> 
> I still miss @Otto Motor in these threads. Anyone know how/if we can petition for him to get un-banned?



He's still posting in other threads. 

These bans are pretty ridiculous as they are really old, and literally the rules of the forum are not posted anywhere to that type of detail (banned sellers and such). You shouldnt have to refer to a specific user's signature to find the rules of the forum. If these "banned" things are so important, headfi should post it in the "USEFUL LINKS" section in the New Forum/Help Section, so it's stickied and available to find or in the Rules/T&C page. There's plenty of rules and guidelines there, but no list of banned users/sellers/vendors/products. I'm glad someone like you, @Slater,  keeps people informed but its not how it should be - you're not even a mod here. Ironically, your post says you want the post to be stickied, which it isnt anywhere.

Rant over. 


Back to TRN BT20 talk -
I really like it for walking around and doing work around the house and projects. Works wonderfully! Definitely some BT hiss if you have sensitive IEMs but luckily mine aren't.


----------



## assassin10000

antdroid said:


> Back to TRN BT20 talk -
> I really like it for walking around and doing work around the house and projects. Works wonderfully! Definitely some BT hiss if you have sensitive IEMs but luckily mine aren't.



Not really helping my desire and anxious want to receive my BT20's...


----------



## SuperLuigi

Free @Otto Motor!!


----------



## drawun (Dec 3, 2018)

antdroid said:


> He's still posting in other threads.
> 
> These bans are pretty ridiculous as they are really old, and literally the rules of the forum are not posted anywhere to that type of detail (banned sellers and such). You shouldnt have to refer to a specific user's signature to find the rules of the forum. If these "banned" things are so important, headfi should post it in the "USEFUL LINKS" section in the New Forum/Help Section, so it's stickied and available to find or in the Rules/T&C page. There's plenty of rules and guidelines there, but no list of banned users/sellers/vendors/products. I'm glad someone like you, @Slater,  keeps people informed but its not how it should be - you're not even a mod here. Ironically, your post says you want the post to be stickied, which it isnt anywhere.
> 
> ...


Spot on. This is one weird forum as far as I see it. They should've done things like you said(and as I've seen at other forums I've been on). That if they consider it to be significant.

I get it. It's on some threads' first page but they shouldn't be relying on a member post without even considering to pin it


----------



## ShabtabQ

Tiandirenhe TD08 MMCX Earphone 1DD Dynamic Replacement  Wire for Shure SE215 SE535 SE846 HIFI Stereo Earbuds for iPhone
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bWbzlNzQ

Anyone have any info for these?


----------



## Slater

ShabtabQ said:


> Tiandirenhe TD08 MMCX Earphone 1DD Dynamic Replacement  Wire for Shure SE215 SE535 SE846 HIFI Stereo Earbuds for iPhone
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bWbzlNzQ
> 
> Anyone have any info for these?



Very dark, veiled, and low resolution sounding.

They are good for donor shells.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Slater said:


> Very dark, veiled, and low resolution sounding.
> 
> They are good for donor shells.


Thanks, the shells do look nice but anyways.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Dec 4, 2018)

ShabtabQ said:


> Tiandirenhe TD08 MMCX Earphone 1DD Dynamic Replacement  Wire for Shure SE215 SE535 SE846 HIFI Stereo Earbuds for iPhone
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bWbzlNzQ
> 
> Anyone have any info for these?


Confirming what Slater said. Purchased a pair a while ago and found them to be kind of awful, right next to the Z5000.

Also, I guess QC wasn't great because apparently one of the earphones had its polarity inverted when I received them. A friend opened them and re-soldered the cables inside.


----------



## HungryPanda

Z5000 and TD08 are not actually "awful" just need the right tips and fit


----------



## Emelya

Did anyone try these barking dogs with detachable leashes?


----------



## exavolt (Dec 4, 2018)

Those are from RYgmr I believe. I keep wondering how they sound but I have no reason to order them.

Edit: Nope. Different stores. RYgmr have something similar (the cable is not detachable).


----------



## mbwilson111

Emelya said:


> Did anyone try these barking dogs with detachable leashes?



That is some very fierce barking!


----------



## april435

I wonder if they sound rough.


----------



## AliveNoMore

HungryPanda said:


> Z5000 and TD08 are not actually "awful" just need the right tips and fit


Well, I tried different tips. Sound change was minimal and not worth mentioning, provided I did not imagine it, that is.

I actually gifted the Z5000 to my friend who re-soldered the TD08. He likes their sound. To each his own.


----------



## exavolt

I've finally gave EZAUDIO D4 a proper listening session after got distracted by EBX for some time (they arrived on the same day). Currently listening to them using CP100 tips.

Damn! This thing is actually awesome. They really worth the hype.


----------



## Returnity

Finally received my BQEYZ BQ3! I enjoy their V-Shape signature a lot. For uncomplicated music they are very engaging but in progressive metal where things get quite busy all the time they tend to fall behind in detail retrieval compared to V80. Contrary to popular belief, I think the V80 is more like a w-shape with nice mids. BQ3 does not have that and that may be the reason. 

Greatest thing about them is that they have great treble out of the box. No piercing highs like V80 and they don't force you to use foam tips. Bass is top notch as well. With just a little bit more mids, this could have been the ultimate chinese hybrid IEM. 

However, I suspect BQEYZ guys tuned these with songs from Daft Punk - Random Access Memories album as their test tracks. Just perfect with EDM (although I hate EDM, LOL)!

Let's see how they sound after burn-in!


----------



## loomisjohnson

Returnity said:


> Finally received my BQEYZ BQ3! I enjoy their V-Shape signature a lot. For uncomplicated music they are very engaging but in progressive metal where things get quite busy all the time they tend to fall behind in detail retrieval compared to V80. Contrary to popular belief, I think the V80 is more like a w-shape with nice mids. BQ3 does not have that and that may be the reason.
> 
> Greatest thing about them is that they have great treble out of the box. No piercing highs like V80 and they don't force you to use foam tips. Bass is top notch as well. With just a little bit more mids, this could have been the ultimate chinese hybrid IEM.
> 
> ...


i hear more forward mids on the bq3 (note they are extremely tip-sensitive) but otherwise agree with you vis a vis the v80-- i posted some early impressions on the bqeyz page.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Finally got my temporary ban lifted yay anyway while I was gone I ordered the trn IM1 to try and this earbud that no one has reviewed but it says 4? drivers (I'm pretty sure they mean 2 per side ) for $12. I'll be interested to hear how they sound only reviews I saw are 3 reviews on amazon and this one https://www.igeekphone.com/wieppo-rhythm-r3d-890-and-rhythm-r-990-in-ear-headphones-hands-on-review/  which told me hardly anything about them but just enough to intrigue me.


----------



## Miknoboes

Recently got the EZAUDIO D4s and the NiceHCK EP10s. I really enjoy the EP10s and I love how robust they seem with the tough metal housings. With the EZAUDIOs however i'm having a harder time. The treble on those get downright painful for me. The S, Ch, and some T sounds just really kill my poor little eardrums. I've heard good things about these IEMs. Have anyone else found that their D4s are very sibilant and for those people that may know a fix can you all shed some wisdom on me? I put on memory foam tips hoping that would help a little bit but they're still super sibilant on those specific sounds. Male and Female vocals both. I don't know if im just not very good at handling sibilance (one of my favorite IEMs have been the GR07 BE's which I heard are known to be kind of sibilant for some) or I may have gotten a defective pair.


----------



## sdrcks

something that sounds like TRN V80 but has less piercing treble?
thanks


----------



## Dobrescu George

sdrcks said:


> something that sounds like TRN V80 but has less piercing treble?
> thanks



BGVP DMG / DM6, maybe...? 

What do you mean that sounds like it, you still want it to be V-shaped, but just less treble, or you want it to be bassy / warm?


----------



## toddy0191 (Dec 5, 2018)

Nicehck lucky bag (black Friday)



Spoiler






Came with no box just in a case, so no specs.

Appears to be a 2xba DD hybrid.

Lovely build quality.

Had a brief listen over lunch and went straight for the included foam tips as couldn't get a seal with the silicone tips.

Initially thought they sounded quite veiled with a loose bass with some mid bass bleed. I would say the mids and highs are fairly balanced with elevated bass.

I'm sure these opinions will change  with further listening when I'm back from work tonight.


----------



## exavolt

sdrcks said:


> something that sounds like TRN V80 but has less piercing treble?
> thanks


Might look at one of BQEYZs too. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/


----------



## Dobrescu George

exavolt said:


> Might look at one of BQEYZs too. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/



I only tried one BQEYZ IEM, KB1, but it was actually brighter than TRN V80. The others are smoother?


----------



## sdrcks

Dobrescu George said:


> BGVP DMG / DM6, maybe...?
> 
> What do you mean that sounds like it, you still want it to be V-shaped, but just less treble, or you want it to be bassy / warm?



yeah i want it to be V shaped with little less shrillness.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Also back from a very trivial weeks vacation from this thread... 

Anyway just wanted to point out a very niche and different viewpoint on the ep10. 
Found that JVC spiral dots in one size up is my perfect fit.  They also snap in place so tips do not come out in my ear.  

That said these are bass kings.   I decided to see how special these things were, so I added 16db of boost in the subbass. I then added an 800mw amp(cayin c5), and pushed the volume to distortion.  That was 60% BTW.  
Not only did the 11mm pet driver handle that like a boss,  but the ep10s rumbled so hard that they blurred my vision, and continually vibrated out of my ears.  By far the most I have ever gotten out of an IEM. 

Ep10 is a special basshead IEM.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> Also back from a very trivial weeks vacation from this thread...
> 
> Anyway just wanted to point out a very niche and different viewpoint on the ep10.
> Found that JVC spiral dots in one size up is my perfect fit.  They also snap in place so tips do not come out in my ear.
> ...



Can you still hear?


----------



## exavolt

mbwilson111 said:


> Can you still hear?


Probably can't reply as his vision is blurred.


----------



## exavolt

Dobrescu George said:


> I only tried one BQEYZ IEM, KB1, but it was actually brighter than TRN V80. The others are smoother?


Not sure. My first BQEYZ is still on its way. But from I read, some of them should be less prone to piercing. I'll need to wait mine to arrive to find out.


----------



## Dustry

*In previous episodes...*
I tried many DD+BA IEMs (from KZ, EMI/Timmko, Magaosi, Yersen...) and hated all of them. BA sounded too harsh, piercing and lifeless to me. I still buy hybrids from time to time but always end up disappointed. Also, Dynamic Drivers in those hybrids never seem to provide provide sufficiently deep sub-bass (I like it much more than mid-bass about which I don't care much). 
I love multi-DD IEMs with my favorites being Tin Audio T515 Black, I-Into i8, Artiste DC 1. All of those have great (sub)-bass, soundstage and detail without any sign of harshness in the upper frequencies region.

*What I wanted to write a very detailed post about...*
My impressions about two other multi-DD IEMs that I have recently tried, namely 
NarMoo W1M - very good. Double DD. Apparently same body as Tin Audio T515, and tuning is not dissimilar but interestingly enough W1M is more "n-shaped" with mids brough slightly forward while T515 is mildly V-shaped.
QS1 - not so good. Sounds a bit grainy and detail resolution is disappointing compared to all the above. Some mid-bass bleed too. Triple DD.

*But I will not write those detailed reviews...*
Because I am now overwhelmed by the IEM that I received two days ago: KZ ZSN. Yes, it is DD+BA but it SO GOOD.
+ Sub-bass goes very deep, I can feel vibrations in my throat
+ Soundstage is huge, with outstanding instrument layering and channel separation
+ Highs are very detailed...
+ ...yet don't have typical BA harshness! 
+ Comfortable. Even though I don't like over-the-ear style, these fit like second skin. 
+ Cable is pleasant
Basically everything I hated previously (BA, over-ear style, heavy cables) I totally love in KZ ZSN. Time to change my whole paradigm of thinking about hybrid IEMs.

Below $20 it is one of my best Chi-Fi purchases to date. I am open to recommendation re similarly sounding hybrids. 

Photo from the internet:


----------



## mbwilson111

exavolt said:


> Not sure. My first BQEYZ is still on its way. But from I read, some of them should be less prone to piercing. I'll need to wait mine to arrive to find out.



My only BQEYZ, the KB100, arrived today.  No fitment issues and stock tips perfect for me.  Three albums in...happy to have them. Mine are the blue ones.

This one has the right sound signature for me. Using my Hidiizs AP200.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> My only BQEYZ, the KB100, arrived today.  No fitment issues and stock tips perfect for me.  Three albums in...happy to have them. Mine are the blue ones.
> 
> This one has the right sound signature for me. Using my Hidiizs AP200.


Let me know your thoughts on them when you've listened to them for a bit. I really like them for me they were exactly what I wished the T2 pro had been.


----------



## exavolt (Dec 5, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> My only BQEYZ, the KB100, arrived today.  No fitment issues and stock tips perfect for me.  Three albums in...happy to have them. Mine are the blue ones.
> 
> This one has the right sound signature for me. Using my Hidiizs AP200.


Picked blue too as the other color option (black-red) is not pleasing to my eyes.



PCgaming4ever said:


> Let me know your thoughts on them when you've listened to them for a bit. I really like them for me they were exactly what I wished the T2 pro had been.


I think you are one of those people whose impressions directed me to KB100. Can't wait to listen to them.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Let me know your thoughts on them when you've listened to them for a bit. I really like them for me they were exactly what I wished the T2 pro had been.



I have not listened to the Tin Audio T2 (or pro version)


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I have not listened to the Tin Audio T2 (or pro version)


Wow all the gear you have and you haven't heard the T2 I'm actually shocked but either way the kb100 is really nice.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Wow all the gear you have and you haven't heard the T2 I'm actually shocked but either way the kb100 is really nice.



Never been interested in the T2.  My husband has a pair and likes them.  I rarely listen to his iems..would involve tip changing.  We have different ears  I have tried some of his headphones and buds.  That is easier.


----------



## trumpethead

Trying not to become too much of a ZSN fanboy but the Awesome SQ to my ears is not making it easy...


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 5, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Can you still hear?


Huh ?

Yes it's not the most healthy thing,  but bass doesn't kill you like high frequencies do.  In pure basshead terms, you would want to cut the mids and treble down while boosting the bass.  I did not do that in this test,  so I think the phones could actually go quite a lot further if needed.  Unfortunately my laptop is busted so I only confined to DAP EQ and the Cayin C5 +6db bass boost.

If I get a  year end bonus and get a laptop,  I will test 30db boost or higher.  Lol.  Sounds awesome BTW.


----------



## stryed

seobon said:


> Recently got the EZAUDIO D4s and the NiceHCK EP10s. I really enjoy the EP10s and I love how robust they seem with the tough metal housings. With the EZAUDIOs however i'm having a harder time. The treble on those get downright painful for me. The S, Ch, and some T sounds just really kill my poor little eardrums. I've heard good things about these IEMs. Have anyone else found that their D4s are very sibilant and for those people that may know a fix can you all shed some wisdom on me? I put on memory foam tips hoping that would help a little bit but they're still super sibilant on those specific sounds. Male and Female vocals both. I don't know if im just not very good at handling sibilance (one of my favorite IEMs have been the GR07 BE's which I heard are known to be kind of sibilant for some) or I may have gotten a defective pair.



Try small bore tips and a nice seal. For some tracks, they are a bit treble hot.


----------



## toddy0191 (Dec 5, 2018)

More thoughts on the nicehck black Friday lucky bag.



Spoiler



I have been majorly disappointed with these as they sound veiled and devoid of any clarity.

In desperation I removed the black nylon mesh from the nozzles thinking they could be hampering the clarity. Underneath there was tubing from the BAs presumably. Removing the filters didn't have any noticeable effect.

Pushing the starlines tips  I am using all the way over the nozzle as far as I could,  bringing the end of the nozzle closer to the end of the tip resulted a massive improvement in clarity.   I'm now very happy, just wish I hadn't removed the nylon mesh as they're completely open now.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

toddy0191 said:


> More thoughts on the nicehck black Friday lucky bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's disappointing to hear but glad its correctable


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> That's disappointing to hear but glad its correctable



I have had no such problem with mine.  Awesome with the tips that were on it when it arrived yesterday... listened for 3 hours straight... just out of the box.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had no such problem with mine.  Awesome with the tips that were on it when it arrived yesterday... listened for 3 hours straight... just out of the box.


That's good to hear I'm still waiting on mine they have said departed country of origin for the past week now. I'm sure they will just magically show up you know how the mail is.


----------



## toddy0191 (Dec 5, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> That's disappointing to hear but glad its correctable



Spoilering my response as people who haven't received them might not want to know anything about them.



Spoiler



Not disappointing really, just a bad choice of tips. They actually come fitted with wide bore tips that are very shallow. They didn't fit me very well but nicehck were obviously aware this was the best tip configuration.

I just found out the the long way round!

I'm very pleased with them now though. With the added clarity they sound way more detailed particularly in the midrange; it's night and day difference.

Don't think I've ever had tips moving further down a nozzle make such a massive difference to the sound


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had no such problem with mine.  Awesome with the tips that were on it when it arrived yesterday... listened for 3 hours straight... just out of the box.



That's the mistake I made, changing them!


----------



## Miknoboes

stryed said:


> Try small bore tips and a nice seal. For some tracks, they are a bit treble hot.


Hey stryed, i couldn't find any small bore tips in my dorm so i decided to wait until i go back home to try them with my smaller eartips. I'm not a huge believer of burn-in but i decided to just have them run pink noise throughout the night and im not sure but it seems a little bit better??? The treble is still hot with high hats and the S, Ch sounds so idk if my brain just adjusted a bit but i'm going to have to burn these in more and ill try them out with the smaller bore tips as well. Thanks for the tip BTW


----------



## Scaven

seobon said:


> Recently got the EZAUDIO D4s and the NiceHCK EP10s. I really enjoy the EP10s and I love how robust they seem with the tough metal housings. With the EZAUDIOs however i'm having a harder time. The treble on those get downright painful for me. The S, Ch, and some T sounds just really kill my poor little eardrums. I've heard good things about these IEMs. Have anyone else found that their D4s are very sibilant and for those people that may know a fix can you all shed some wisdom on me? I put on memory foam tips hoping that would help a little bit but they're still super sibilant on those specific sounds. Male and Female vocals both. I don't know if im just not very good at handling sibilance (one of my favorite IEMs have been the GR07 BE's which I heard are known to be kind of sibilant for some) or I may have gotten a defective pair.



My D4's I received from 11.11 are exactly the same, after all the praise they got I am very dissapointed, the highs are horrible and there are not enough lows. One of the worst purchases I have made. I tried all sorts of different tips to no avail.


----------



## CoiL (Dec 6, 2018)

Dustry said:


> Because I am now overwhelmed by the IEM that I received two days ago: KZ ZSN. Yes, it is DD+BA but it SO GOOD.
> *+ Sub-bass goes very deep, I can feel vibrations in my throat
> + Soundstage is huge, with outstanding instrument layering and channel separation*
> + Highs are very detailed...
> ...



I`m going against the tide here (not that I don`t like ZSN)... but...
those parts in Your post I pointed out in red - I can`t fully agree with these.
* Sub-bass reach could be better with better definition/detail. IT01 is better here.
* Soundstage is over average but inferior to IT01(stock) in depth, also ZS5v1 (properly amped) has noticeably larger soundstage with better layering in every direction.
   ZSN frontal soundstage depth and layering could be better and with some complex music gets "congested" and mixed-up littlebit.
* ZSN does have slight harshness with its BA, especially for ppl sensitive to highs.

Well, few questions to You:
1) What is Your source gear?
2) do You use amp?
3) what tips You use?
4) what kind of music You mainly listen?
5) are You using EQ?

But I agree with You on KZ making killer IEM for such low cost.


----------



## Dustry

CoiL said:


> I`m going against the tide here (not that I don`t like ZSN)... but...
> those parts in Your post I pointed out in red - I can`t fully agree with these.
> * Sub-bass reach could be better with better definition/detail. IT01 is better here.
> * Soundstage is over average but inferior to IT01(stock) in depth, also ZS5v1 (properly amped) has noticeably larger soundstage with better layering in every direction.
> ...


Thanks for the post! I think it all depends on the benchmarks we use.

I can't really compare ZSN to IT01 or simialr products because I promised myself to never buy an IEM above $50 mark (that is how I got into chi-fi - after a series of very bad $100+ and $200 IEM purchases). And yes I have been told that, unlike with dynamics drivers, in BA world quality actually goes up with price as a general rule. But compared to a fairly extensive list of sub-$50 BAs that I have ZSN (which I bought for $18) is just a different league completely.

As for your questions, I use Cowon Plenue J, no amp, equalised to elevate lower frequencies a bit higher than mids and highs. While my music taste may be niche, it includes a wide range of styles from bass-heavy minimal electronics to multi-instrumental rock. I only use Rock Zircon M and L tips with all my IEMs because I feel they provide best comfort, isolation (and hence bass response) and soundstage. SpinFit are good for comfort and isolation, but in my experience they tame soundstage way too much.


----------



## CoiL (Dec 6, 2018)

Dustry said:


> Thanks for the post! I think it all depends on the benchmarks we use.
> 
> I can't really compare ZSN to IT01 or simialr products because I promised myself to never buy an IEM above $50 mark (that is how I got into chi-fi - after a series of very bad $100+ and $200 IEM purchases). And yes I have been told that, unlike with dynamics drivers, in BA world quality actually goes up with price as a general rule. But compared to a fairly extensive list of sub-$50 BAs that I have ZSN (which I bought for $18) is just a different league completely.
> 
> As for your questions, I use Cowon Plenue J, no amp, equalised to elevate lower frequencies a bit higher than mids and highs. While my music taste may be niche, it includes a wide range of styles from bass-heavy minimal electronics to multi-instrumental rock. I only use Rock Zircon M and L tips with all my IEMs because I feel they provide best comfort, isolation (and hence bass response) and soundstage. SpinFit are good for comfort and isolation, but in my experience they tame soundstage way too much.


Thanks. Brings a lot of explanation to Your perspective & impressions about ZSN.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

The entire hobby is completely subjective and personal experiences are always going to be based on past personal experiances. Also biological differerances can make us all hear different things.  Deep bass and super imaging can be what the user feels especially if user has not used gear that had better imaging or deeper bass.  It's all a learning experience.

 Personally I feel this hobby is one where the more you learn and the more knowledge you gather,  the less knowledgable you become in the end.  
If I could have just started with something as nice as ZSN a few years ago, I would have saved thousands of dollars.


----------



## exavolt

What I can see here is not only about the ZSN, but the potential what KZ could bring if they can find the right formula like what they've brought with the ZSN. But it seems that their method is to throw some ideas to the wall, with all these IEMs they've released for quite a short of time span, and find the one which sticks.


----------



## weedophile

And so it begins


Spoiler: Fukubukuro Black Friday


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Anyone seen these yet the CCA-C10 5 drivers per side for $30


----------



## CoiL (Dec 6, 2018)

No. And they seem eery similar to ZSN (seem like ZST/ZSN shells), just different faceplates (fidue-like). I read somwhere that CCA is KZ sister-company/brand, any info on that?


----------



## trumpethead

Dustry said:


> Thanks for the post! I think it all depends on the benchmarks we use.
> 
> I can't really compare ZSN to IT01 or simialr products because I promised myself to never buy an IEM above $50 mark (that is how I got into chi-fi - after a series of very bad $100+ and $200 IEM purchases). And yes I have been told that, unlike with dynamics drivers, in BA world quality actually goes up with price as a general rule. But compared to a fairly extensive list of sub-$50 BAs that I have ZSN (which I bought for $18) is just a different league completely.
> 
> As for your questions, I use Cowon Plenue J, no amp, equalised to elevate lower frequencies a bit higher than mids and highs. While my music taste may be niche, it includes a wide range of styles from bass-heavy minimal electronics to multi-instrumental rock. I only use Rock Zircon M and L tips with all my IEMs because I feel they provide best comfort, isolation (and hence bass response) and soundstage. SpinFit are good for comfort and isolation, but in my experience they tame soundstage way too much.



While I do agree that It01, which I do have, is better in  most sound quality areas than ZSN I have to say that ZSN comes very close after some further listening. The IT01 better sound better considering the price difference. Lol. Judgement of sound is very subjective as we all know and is based on many factors. For my 15 Bucks the ZSN is the best I've heard at this price point..........so far........


----------



## trellus

PCgaming4ever said:


> Anyone seen these yet the CCA-C10 5 drivers per side for $30



Where did you find those? I couldn't find them on AliExpress, are they available for sale elsewhere?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> Where did you find those? I couldn't find them on AliExpress, are they available for sale elsewhere?


Just search for CCA-C10 and scroll down a little bit there are 7 different sellers


----------



## maxxevv

trellus said:


> Where did you find those? I couldn't find them on AliExpress, are they available for sale elsewhere?



Hill Audio on FB / Twitter as sharing about them. 

Item is not officially released yet. Expected price is about the same as ZS10.


----------



## trellus (Dec 6, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just search for CCA-C10 and scroll down a little bit there are 7 different sellers



I actually did search for CCA-C10 and got bupkis.  However, I found someone linked the CCA-*C10* in another thread on here and it's listed as the CCA-*C1*, and it's also evident from the URL, even though the graphics in the listing show CCA-C10.  Chi-Fi! 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rphone-HIFI-DJ-Monito/119089_32962019932.html

Search results at least from my region -- could be different elsewhere, certainly:


Spoiler


----------



## thebigredpolos

PCgaming4ever said:


> Anyone seen these yet the CCA-C10 5 drivers per side for $30


Saw these this morning and posted in the discovery thread.  Appears to be the same drivers as the ZS10 (10mm dynamic, 50060x2 and 30095x2), but a different driver layout according to the renders.  Can't speak on if they're tuned differently or not.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> I actually did search for CCA-C10 and got bupkis.  However, I found someone linked the CCA-*C10* in another thread on here and it's listed as the CCA-*C1*, and it's also evident from the URL, even though the graphics in the listing show CCA-C10.  Chi-Fi!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rphone-HIFI-DJ-Monito/119089_32962019932.html


Chi-Fi naming is strange sometimes  anyway when I searched for it I saw a bunch I'm considering getting a pair but I don't know I have 5 pairs of IEM's on the way now.


----------



## trellus (Dec 6, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Chi-Fi naming is strange sometimes  anyway when I searched for it I saw a bunch I'm considering getting a pair but I don't know I have 5 pairs of IEM's on the way now.



Hmmm, yeah, I updated my post above with a pic of my search results -- I don't get any of the ones you're seeing with the CCA-C10, but it's not unusual for different people to get results because it may just be that we're hitting different servers with different listings databases and the new stuff hasn't replicated down to the server I'm hitting.  . Or it could even be a regional thing, but I suspect it's more likely the former than the latter.

EDIT: Note that you got 53 results and I only got "6" results, in my pic, and I just didn't show the bottom two, only the top 4, because the bottom two were just more of the IEM's in that first row shown.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

trellus said:


> Hmmm, yeah, I updated my post above with a pic of my search results -- I don't get any of the ones you're seeing with the CCA-C10, but it's not unusual for different people to get results because it may just be that we're hitting different servers with different listings databases and the new stuff hasn't replicated down to the server I'm hitting.  . Or it could even be a regional thing, but I suspect it's more likely the former than the latter.
> 
> EDIT: Note that you got 53 results and I only got "6" results, in my pic, and I just didn't show the bottom two, only the top 4, because the bottom two were just more of the IEM's in that first row shown.


Yeah I see that interesting


----------



## Zerohour88 (Dec 6, 2018)

trellus said:


> Hmmm, yeah, I updated my post above with a pic of my search results -- I don't get any of the ones you're seeing with the CCA-C10, but it's not unusual for different people to get results because it may just be that we're hitting different servers with different listings databases and the new stuff hasn't replicated down to the server I'm hitting.  . Or it could even be a regional thing, but I suspect it's more likely the former than the latter.
> 
> EDIT: Note that you got 53 results and I only got "6" results, in my pic, and I just didn't show the bottom two, only the top 4, because the bottom two were just more of the IEM's in that first row shown.



yup, Aliexpress search function is stupid as hell, I think they're geared towards mobile users? I can't find stuff on the pc browser but available for search on the mobile app. This is despite using different browsers, wiping my cache, resetting my IP (its dynamic from my ISP) and lastly using a VPN

CCA being KZ's sister company is info from Hill Audio (chi-fi dealer in my country, also rebrands a few stuff, kinda like NiceHCK, I suppose).


----------



## weedophile (Dec 6, 2018)

3hrs in with the Black Friday Fukubukuro, OOTB the sound is weird, it has alot of depth, but the trebles and bass are here and there and not here nor there. Tried wide bore, narrow, Spinfits, starline, DIY symbio eartips and the placement of the sound is just weird. So i tried to downsize with the narrow bore ball shaped eartips and they sounded alot better. It leans to a brighter signature, but that may be me listening to the EP10 too much xD they are a little coloured which adds more life to the songs that u listen to, its like the opposite of the KZ AS10 (more analytical IMO).

Tried the stock cable, the TRN balanced 2.5mm cable and an 8-core cable and the best out of it is the 8-core (makes its less bright IMO, might be placebo effect or brain getting used to the sound). Gonna try the isolation tmr on commute but i reckon they will do real well. Otherwise i think its a pretty good purchase for myself as they have a totally different signature from the KZ AS10 and NiceHCK EP10 which i have been using alot lately. The seperation is top notch though (perhaps due to the depth), listening to Tatsuro Yamashiita's Ride on Time album and it sound sweet.



Spoiler: And the best thing is they are green!








Edit: MASSIVE ATTACK ON THIS IS DOPE!


----------



## Slater

So why is KZ making sister IEMs that cannibalize their own IEMs?

I don’t see the logic.

They have been releasing like 10 models per year. So let’s say they plan on 3 CCA releases. Why not just do 13 KZs?

I guess having the sister releases, maybe they hope we will buy KZs and CCAs. But if they’re basically the same under the hood, it seems kind of redundant?

It’s like buying a NiceHCK Bro and a BGVP SGZ-DN1. It’s the same thing, just a sister version.

I guess we’ll have to wait and see if the new CCA is tuned differently. Maybe it offers something a KZ doesn’t (but then again, why not offer it as a KZ model)?


----------



## HungryPanda

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> So why is KZ making sister IEMs that cannibalize their own IEMs?
> 
> I don’t see the logic.
> 
> ...



You're assuming they have a consumer-oriented plan in mind.

Its simple, they make another brand so they can experiment more and also not have the "damn KZ flooding the market with so many of their models". Not everyone follows the new/rumors and will know CCA is a KZ sub-brand. Even now people still recommending the ZST despite the ZSN being already out and making it obsolete.

heck, there might be some contradiction within KZ itself that caused a split-off (design/tuning-wise). Might even cause them to split off entirely later down the line.

complaining about more choices feels weird to me


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> You're assuming they have a consumer-oriented plan in mind.
> 
> Its simple, they make another brand so they can experiment more and also not have the "damn KZ flooding the market with so many of their models". Not everyone follows the new/rumors and will know CCA is a KZ sub-brand. Even now people still recommending the ZST despite the ZSN being already out and making it obsolete.
> 
> ...



True.

I guess it’s like GM and Chevy, Ford and Lincoln, Toyota and Scion and Lexus, Honda and Acura, etc.


----------



## durwood (Dec 6, 2018)

Slater said:


> True.
> 
> I guess it’s like GM and Chevy, Ford and Lincoln, Toyota and Scion and Lexus, Honda and Acura, etc.



Building off that...maybe KZ is trying to transition to upper budget ranks and their cheaper models will come in as CCA brand? Look at all these rumors... J/K 

Is that graphic right for the CCA-10? WHy in the world would they split the 30095 and 50060 and not keep the 30095 grouped together and the 50060 together?


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> So why is KZ making sister IEMs that cannibalize their own IEMs?
> 
> I don’t see the logic.
> 
> ...



Looking different is not a small thing.  I’ll take the better looking version over the ugly version (ZS10 is ugly) any day. 

There really are people will ignore an earphone that they find visually unappealing.  So having different looks opens up new markets.


----------



## trellus

I know everyone else got their 11/11 toys a long time ago, but I barely got my only 11/11 purchase today... the highly regarded (hyped?) TIN HiFi T2.  

I've seen so much written about them ... and I can say I really like them!  I don't find them at _all_ lacking in bass.  To the contrary, I find them quite satisfactory across the board, including in the low end.  I'm using the stock blue foam tips that came pre-mounted in the box.  That's unusual for me as I almost always have to put on larger tips.  

I'm even wearing them wire-down - again, unexpected as I assumed I would need to wear them over ear to get them to stay in my ears.

The vocals, the backing, deep bass line, the percussion hits, everything sounds so luscious on this song.  Separation is quite decent, too.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I have to admit I am intrigued by the zs10 Zsn mash-up. ZS10 is just too big and heavy.  Will be keeping my ears open for impressions.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> So why is KZ making sister IEMs that cannibalize their own IEMs?
> 
> I don’t see the logic.
> 
> ...


The CCA C04 is an earphone dedicated to bass lovers. Good quality and quantity of bass, rolled off highs. Maybe that's where they're going with CCA? To be some sort of earphone Beats?


----------



## silverfishla

trellus said:


> I know everyone else got their 11/11 toys a long time ago, but I barely got my only 11/11 purchase today... the highly regarded (hyped?) TIN HiFi T2.
> 
> I've seen so much written about them ... and I can say I really like them!  I don't find them at _all_ lacking in bass.  To the contrary, I find them quite satisfactory across the board, including in the low end.  I'm using the stock blue foam tips that came pre-mounted in the box.  That's unusual for me as I almost always have to put on larger tips.
> 
> ...



Those look so much darker than the pair I have.  I wonder if it’s a new batch with different tuning (unannounced)?


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm still awaiting a few 11/11 things, several seem lost in the UK postal system though


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 6, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Anyone seen these yet the CCA-C10 5 drivers per side for $30


I just researched them with my Chinese colleagues. It is a new company. My colleagues and I think it is someone affiliated with the KZ company, or KZ decided to have a separate sister company as clearly we can see on there taobao stores that besides selling the CCA-C10, they also carry KZ branded earphones as well.

If you can open taobao in your country and search CCA-C10, you can see that they also sell most KZ products in the same store.

I might just take the leap and buy one!!!   It is pretty cheap coming off of the ZSN with that many drivers!...and the graph looks eery similar to the ZSN slopes!

C10



ZSN




-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

trellus said:


> I know everyone else got their 11/11 toys a long time ago, but I barely got my only 11/11 purchase today... the highly regarded (hyped?) TIN HiFi T2.
> 
> I've seen so much written about them ... and I can say I really like them!  I don't find them at _all_ lacking in bass.  To the contrary, I find them quite satisfactory across the board, including in the low end.  I'm using the stock blue foam tips that came pre-mounted in the box.  That's unusual for me as I almost always have to put on larger tips.
> 
> ...



Did you get the first version or the pro version? ...'cause personally, I'm satisfied with the first version. It just does everything right.


----------



## Slater (Dec 7, 2018)

silverfishla said:


> Those look so much darker than the pair I have.  I wonder if it’s a new batch with different tuning (unannounced)?



I am pretty sure the dark ones are the T2 Pro.

@trellus also referred to them as Tin *HiFi* (instead of Tin Audio), which also sounds like the T2 Pro.

@trellus, what does it say on the front of your white cardboard outer sleeve? Tin HiFi T2 Pro?


----------



## trellus

1clearhead said:


> Did you get the first version or the pro version? ...'cause personally, I'm satisfied with the first version. It just does everything right.



The first version, non-Pro.  I decided I would start with that one since the Pro seemed to be somewhat more polarizing.  I love these so far so no itch to try the Pro variant.


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> I am pretty sure the dark ones are the T2 Pro.
> 
> @trellus also referred to them as Tin *HiFi* (instead of Tin Audio), which also sounds like the T2 Pro.
> 
> @trellus, what does it say on the front of your white cardboard outer sleeve? Tin HiFi T2 Pro?



I’ve also heard them called the Tin Audio T2 and my order front AliExpress has them labeled as such, but here’s what the box shows on front, just Tin HiFi and T2, I don’t see Pro written anywhere.


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> I’ve also heard them called the Tin Audio T2 and my order front AliExpress has them labeled as such, but here’s what the box shows on front, just Tin HiFi and T2, I don’t see Pro written anywhere.



Interesting. I guess the non-Pro is using the dark color now. Good to know


----------



## trellus

silverfishla said:


> Those look so much darker than the pair I have.  I wonder if it’s a new batch with different tuning (unannounced)?



Interesting! I’m not sure, I’m afraid, since I’m late to the T2 game and this is the first pair I’ve ever heard.  I did wonder a little about it since I swore I heard these described by some as being perhaps a little bass light, which I do not find at all, but I also recall that most people did not use the default blue foam tips, which I am using, so perhaps that could explain it?


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 7, 2018)

OK, so I finally decided to take the "leap-of-faith" and placed the order for the CCA-C10  Pow!

I ordered the Cyan/Silver and paid only 198 RMB ($28.80 US dollars)!

I will give some impressions, plus compare them to my current favorite KZ ZSN once I receive them within 4 days!



   

-Clear


----------



## exavolt (Dec 7, 2018)

I believe that the earlier batches of T2 had gunk or something behind the screen which muted the bass (I read there somewhere in this forum, probably discussions related to the T2 Pro). I bought mine around the middle of this year and the bass quantity is not bad even without the mod; yes, the sub-bass might a bit lacking but overall, the balance is just right for me.

Edit: Oh right, it was @Slater himself who said about the gunk: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1209#post-14487638

Edit 2: mine has lighter / original color


----------



## exavolt

durwood said:


> WHy in the world would they split the 30095 and 50060 and not keep the 30095 grouped together and the 50060 together?



My guess is to add thickness or warmth to the frequencies they responsible for. By moving back, there will be micro delay and very slight less quantity relative to the ones in the front.


----------



## CoiL

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I finally decided to take the "leap-of-faith" and placed the order for the CCA-C10  Pow!
> 
> I ordered the Cyan/Silver and paid only 198 RMB ($28.80 US dollars)!
> 
> ...



Very interested about it!


----------



## pashhtk27

trellus said:


> Interesting! I’m not sure, I’m afraid, since I’m late to the T2 game and this is the first pair I’ve ever heard.  I did wonder a little about it since I swore I heard these described by some as being perhaps a little bass light, which I do not find at all, but I also recall that most people did not use the default blue foam tips, which I am using, so perhaps that could explain it?



It's probably the foam tips at work. I used to use them till they tore, and they do bring out the sub bass and add some warmth. With the wide bore silicone tips that I'm using now, they sound brighter and thinner. I love them with both; it's not a big difference.


----------



## HazardousHunter

Which IEM under 50$ (Chi-fi or otherwise) will work well for watching movies and some music too ?


----------



## kp1821

Listening to the Audbos P4 a lot the past days, this is by far the most easy listening non fatiguing IEM i know. Noise isolation is superb and that make listening to very low volumes really enjoyable. They are very easy to drive. The pure BA driver setup provides excellent clarity and detail, the bass is not strong and sometimes feels not fun but it is a balanced IEM. Love male/female vocals and pianos. These along with the HIFI Walker A7 and Fidue A65 are my best buys of the year.


----------



## kp1821

HazardousHunter said:


> Which IEM under 50$ (Chi-fi or otherwise) will work well for watching movies and some music too ?


Try the KZ ZSR, great soundstage for watching movies and very strong bass if you like that.


----------



## HazardousHunter

kp1821 said:


> Try the KZ ZSR, great soundstage for watching movies and very strong bass if you like that.



I did come close to ordering ZS3, but heard KZ's have sharp treble problem. Do ZS3 or ZSR have those ?


----------



## kp1821

HazardousHunter said:


> I did come close to ordering ZS3, but heard KZ's have sharp treble problem. Do ZS3 or ZSR have those ?


ZSR don't have sharp trebles in my opinion but the strong bass can be fatiguing.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I finally decided to take the "leap-of-faith" and placed the order for the CCA-C10  Pow!
> 
> I ordered the Cyan/Silver and paid only 198 RMB ($28.80 US dollars)!
> 
> ...



Do you have the KZ ZS10 to compare them to?


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Do you have the KZ ZS10 to compare them to?


Unfortunately, I never was interested in getting the ZS10, but it would have been an interesting comparison if I did.


----------



## weedophile

I was thinking CCA would do something like the ZS10 (4BA + DD config) then an AS10 (5BA config). Havent heard much abt them but the shape definitely seem much better.

Either way the NiceHCK BF fkbkr IEM has horrible isolation in spite of its form factor. I guess i am used to the AS10's isolation and anything else is pretty meh.


----------



## xxAMAROKxx

HazardousHunter said:


> I did come close to ordering ZS3, but heard KZ's have sharp treble problem. Do ZS3 or ZSR have those ?



ZS3 have non-fatiguing and at the same time fairly detailed treble. Actaully, treble instruments are pretty small and nicely placed in the spheric soundstage. My only little comlaint heads to the bass, which is not as detailed as for example at ZS10.

You can try yet relatively unknown KZ ZS3E. They have different internal arrangement and maybe also the driver.

zs3e






zs3


----------



## 1clearhead

The KZ headset Store on Aliexpress has a sweet deal going on with the CCA-C10!
They're ON SALE for $33.30 US dollars with a minus $1 US dollar store coupon, which brings it down to $32.00 US dollars!

They also carry other CCA earphones...!

Great deal!
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4409033?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.522e34e0cxbZAc

Direct link to CCA-C10
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...Fever-Headphone-DIY/4409033_32961783828.html?

This reassures that the CCA earphones are a brand affiliated with KZ. 


-Clear


----------



## Tweeters (Dec 7, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> The KZ headset Store on Aliexpress has a sweet deal going on with the CCA-C10!
> They're ON SALE for $33.30 US dollars with a minus $1 US dollar store coupon, which brings it down to $32.00 US dollars!
> 
> They also carry other CCA earphones...!
> ...



You haven't actually tried the CCA-C10 yet correct? Seems like no one has, let's wait a bit before saying it's a great deal


----------



## HazardousHunter

kp1821 said:


> ZSR don't have sharp trebles in my opinion but the strong bass can be fatiguing.


 
Fatiguing is sort of deal breaker if it doesn't last me through a movie/s.



xxAMAROKxx said:


> You can try yet relatively unknown KZ ZS3E. They have different internal arrangement and maybe also the driver.



For 12$ it seems good deal esp. it includes upgrade cable which they sell otherwise for $8, worth a shot I guess. Thanks.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 7, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> OK, so I finally decided to take the "leap-of-faith" and placed the order for the CCA-C10  Pow!
> 
> I ordered the Cyan/Silver and paid only 198 RMB ($28.80 US dollars)!
> 
> ...


Also took the leap and ordered a pair  I'll be interested to hear them. I also wish I had the KZ ZS10 to compare but unfortunately I don't also how are you getting them in 4 days rush shipping?


----------



## harry501501

Got these little beauties on Amazon UK. _Not sure if it's known under another name, all it says is AUNEK Dual Drivers on the box_? Very comfy, cable is pretty fragile but they look pretty cool. Lovely airy sound, great balance. Upper mids give it really good detail which goes above it's £7.99 price. It's kinda got that TRN V20, ZSN openness going for it.... without the overall resolution (not too far behind). Vocals have great articulation helped by the slightly brighter upper mids, as do electric guitars and drums. No fatigue at all. Good quick mid bass and decent enough sub bass for it to pass on more modern genres. It lacks some juice/body tho but it has a nice 'bouncy' attack, good energy. All in all a very good sub £10 offering.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H71M4X2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

What i can say is i got the BGVP DMG at the same time and I've been listening to these more cos they're such a good all rounder and so easy to listen to. Live rock is great. (Haven't made my mind up on the DMG yet... needs more listening time. It's mid bass makes you feel like you've been fighting Rocky Balboa at times... jeez it's powerful. Gorgeous build tho with one of the best cables out there).


----------



## 1clearhead

Tweeters said:


> You haven't actually tried the CCA-C10 yet correct? Seems like no one has, let's wait a bit before saying it's a great deal


True...it is a new product! I will give impressions and comparisons later. Promise! 

But, it was more in reference to price package deal like a ten driver system set-up, cross-over board, alloy back plate and light housing, premium detachable cables, left and right (blue & red) markers...

...who knows what the rest of the package brings.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Also took the leap and ordered a pair  I'll be interested to hear them. I also wish I had the KZ ZS10 to compare but unfortunately I don't also *how are you getting them in 4 days rush shipping*?


Sorry you didn't know...I'm an American, but as older head-fiers know, I live and work in China for many years now. So, I order and receive packages as little as possibly two days. But, I do have a life, family and job besides this hobby, and I do take the time to check, burn-in, and do a final analysis on each earphone, which I either purchase or what ever company sends me a sample from.

Personally, it is a sweet hobby, since delivery is right around the corner.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

1clearhead said:


> Sorry you didn't know...I'm an American, but as older head-fiers know, I live and work in China for many years now. So, I order and receive packages as little as possibly two days. But, I do have a life, family and job besides this hobby, and I do take the time to check, burn-in, and do a final analysis on each earphone, which I either purchase or what ever company sends me a sample from.
> 
> Personally, it is a sweet hobby, since delivery is right around the corner.


O that makes since now. That is really cool I would love to go to China one day just to be able to get access to all the electronics and cool stores that sell them without waiting weeks


----------



## fairx

trellus said:


> Interesting! I’m not sure, I’m afraid, since I’m late to the T2 game and this is the first pair I’ve ever heard.  I did wonder a little about it since I swore I heard these described by some as being perhaps a little bass light, which I do not find at all, but I also recall that most people did not use the default blue foam tips, which I am using, so perhaps that could explain it?


 mine also darker shell. And using it with foam as well albeit 3rd party foam from Ali. Tried the default blue foam for a couple of minutes but it's too stuffy and hurt my ear. So I tried many many other tips that I own but none sound very good and lack seal. They barely sit in my ear. Maybe because of the stem design. Tried over ear and down. None works. Until I use the red blue foam, over ear. 

Along with some amplification, now this is right sound of T2. Fast and tight enough bass. Just the right amount but still missing the last sub. Lovely mids and highs. Circular and 3D staging on selected recordings.

Last night I tried the bass mod and while it elevate the bass I just don't seem to like it very much so back to normal use.  It does rumble quite nice though. 

My gripe is that I can't find the right silicone tips. Foam is hassle. And I wish the bass is tighter a little bit. I value tighter bass to quantity or sub bass.


----------



## Bartig (Dec 8, 2018)

Two new earphones, two new initial impressions (no tip changing, just some out of the box audiophile test tracks:

- TRN IM1 : bright, detailed, good stage, little bass warmth. More like a studio monitor than a mainstream allrounder
- Nicehck Black Friday Surprise Bag: warm, fairly detailed, good stage, very distant male vocals


----------



## JaiSAn

Slater said:


> Bingo!
> 
> It’s much harder to show some problems, like out of phase IEMs.
> 
> But the issues like ‘one side not working’ or ‘cutting in and out when you jiggle the cable’ are very easy to show in a video.


Try... https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php


----------



## HungryPanda

BQEYZ BQ3 pleasing me


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ BQ3 pleasing me



I want two out of three things in that picture... the BQ3 and the Paw 5000 MKI!!  

I'll pass on the highlight marker case which is hiding the better looking Paw 5000 MKII.


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ BQ3 pleasing me



That is a very colorful photo!  That table has seen better days!



trellus said:


> I want two out of three things in that picture... the BQ3 and the Paw 5000 MKI!!
> 
> I'll pass on the highlight marker case which is hiding the better looking Paw 5000 MKII.



What?  you don't want the watch with the orange silicone band (that a Chinese seller on ali called "red")?

That case has photographed very true to color.  At least he can't misplace it... and would anyone steal it?  I believe it was a free gift with the order.


----------



## HungryPanda

The table is ancient


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> The table is ancient



as old as London?


----------



## HungryPanda (Dec 8, 2018)

It was on a hospital ward in a now demolished building then went to a staff room in another hospital. The ward moved to our hospital then moved again and left it so I knobled it for our rest room. The full picture.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ BQ3 pleasing me


I really was intrigued by the paw mkii,  but 5-6 hour battery? That's pathetic.  I need minimum of 8. That para eq though. I need that in a DAP. 

How much life do you get?


----------



## HungryPanda

6-7 hours on high gain 24bit files


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a very colorful photo!  That table has seen better days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're making an excellent case for the case, lol.... it makes the PAW 5000 MKII look like a cheap toy, definitely not something worth stealing... little do they know.


----------



## trellus

BadReligionPunk said:


> I really was intrigued by the paw mkii,  but 5-6 hour battery? That's pathetic.  I need minimum of 8. That para eq though. I need that in a DAP.
> 
> How much life do you get?



6-7 hours according to @HungryPanda as you already know I'm sure, but even that's not stellar by any means!  The original PAW 5000 I think had 10 hours or so, but it is significantly less powerful and doesn't have a discrete DAC as I recall, and not quite as stellar in the SQ I've heard -- but still pretty darn good according to its reputation, and still has that Blackfin DSP chip with the hardware parametric EQ.


----------



## HungryPanda

There are now cases witb different colors when I got mine there were none available so I was glad when mine arrived with a free gift


----------



## HungryPanda

Anyway a good powerbank is rather cheap nowadays


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 18, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> There are now cases witb different colors when I got mine there were none available so I was glad when mine arrived with a free gift



Yours might be a collectors item.  It is certainly not the yellow that is offered now. I would call yours neon green.

Edit: I think your case is the yellow.  I took it off to wash it and it looked less green.  The color of the DAP shows through a little and makes it look greenish.


----------



## HungryPanda

I cannot be the only one with a neon yellow/green case but it does have Lotoo Paw 5000 MK2 printed on it


----------



## BadReligionPunk

trellus said:


> 6-7 hours according to @HungryPanda as you already know I'm sure, but even that's not stellar by any means!  The original PAW 5000 I think had 10 hours or so, but it is significantly less powerful and doesn't have a discrete DAC as I recall, and not quite as stellar in the SQ I've heard -- but still pretty darn good according to its reputation, and still has that Blackfin DSP chip with the hardware parametric EQ.


It's so tempting.  I feel like 7 could get me thru a day at work.  Yes.  Blackfin and parametric eq are why I want one so bad.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> BQEYZ BQ3 pleasing me



You’re really making me long for the BQ3...

BTW, that’s a nice looking watch. What is it?


----------



## HungryPanda

Just a cheap one I got from gearbest or aliexpress, a basic smart watch


----------



## HerrXRDS

Got my Artiste DC1 (ceramic piezo+dynamic) and it's very meh. Very shouty, cold and sibilant with what I would say a waste of 13mm of space for the dynamic driver as it lacks any details or power in the low end spectrum. 
With some EQ it gets better, balancing it towards a warmer side reveals a very capable ceramic driver with great sound and details, the dynamic driver on the other hand can not be tamed thru EQ, no matter how much I try it doesn't come to life, if I try to raise the low end it only gets boomy. A better dynamic driver and a better tuning could've made this piezo earphones an amazing product but as it is I can not recommend them, so many better choices for $50 or even less.


----------



## Slater

HerrXRDS said:


> Got my Artiste DC1 (ceramic piezo+dynamic) and it's very meh. Very shouty, cold and sibilant with what I would say a waste of 13mm of space for the dynamic driver as it lacks any details or power in the low end spectrum.
> With some EQ it gets better, balancing it towards a warmer side reveals a very capable ceramic driver with great sound and details, the dynamic driver on the other hand can not be tamed thru EQ, no matter how much I try it doesn't come to life, if I try to raise the low end it only gets boomy. A better dynamic driver and a better tuning could've made this piezo earphones an amazing product but as it is I can not recommend them, so many better choices for $50 or even less.



Have you tried amping it?

Ceramic drivers require more power than a BA. Also, depending on if they have both drivers wired in series vs parallel, it could significantly influence their ability to be easily driven from a low powered source.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## HerrXRDS

Slater said:


> Have you tried amping it?
> 
> Ceramic drivers require more power than a BA. Also, depending on if they have both drivers wired in series vs parallel, it could significantly influence their ability to be easily driven from a low powered source.
> 
> Just some thoughts...



I've tried them on my V20 and with a desktop amp, same sound. After some EQ they get to be some decent headphones but I feel these will end up in the corner of a drawer.


----------



## Sebilion

Hello, I know this may be a bit unrelated, I tried creating a new thread but don't know how. I just bought the Audirect beam portible, but it is not what I expected. The bass is lacking and that is a deal breaker for me. Do you know if there is a site or place I can sell it or trade it with something else like the dragonfly or something? I just feel like I wasted £100 for nothing. I can't return it as it is from massdrop. Any advice as to what to do or where better I can post this?


----------



## Slater

HerrXRDS said:


> I've tried them on my V20 and with a desktop amp, same sound. After some EQ they get to be some decent headphones but I feel these will end up in the corner of a drawer.



Gotcha. I am all too familiar with the  “drawer of forgotten gear”.


----------



## Slater

Sebilion said:


> Hello, I know this may be a bit unrelated, I tried creating a new thread but don't know how. I just bought the Audirect beam portible, but it is not what I expected. The bass is lacking and that is a deal breaker for me. Do you know if there is a site or place I can sell it or trade it with something else like the dragonfly or something? I just feel like I wasted £100 for nothing. I can't return it as it is from massdrop. Any advice as to what to do or where better I can post this?



Here’s the For Sale forum. It’s a great place to buy/sell audio gear to fellow members:

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550/

Go to the above link, and click the button that says “Post New Thread”.

Feel free to reply here (or PM me) if you have any problems or need any help with the For Sale board.


----------



## TLDRonin

JaiSAn said:


> Try... https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php


He meant showing that a cable/IEM is out of phase as evidence for a return case. Unlike recording a video showing that you can't hear out of 1 IEM, recording the sound of an IEM outputting out of phase sound is difficult.


----------



## trumpethead

Found a deal on Ebay while browsing last night. Cyan ZSN for 14.99 with 5.00 off coupon.For a total of 9.99'free shipping. Just couldn't pass it up. Will soon have the full trio of colors just like @Clearhead


----------



## Sebilion

Slater said:


> Here’s the For Sale forum. It’s a great place to buy/sell audio gear to fellow members:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550/
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your help. I managed to create it


----------



## eclein

I like the new BQ3s that I got the other day, they are very smooth right from the box and comfy.....I’ve gotten so many lately I need to slow way up and enjoy.


----------



## mbwilson111

eclein said:


> I’ve gotten so many lately I need to slow way up and enjoy.




Many of us need to do that..  I  have one more coming because the deal was too good on something that I thought was out of my price range (what I personally can justify spending on a fragile little thing).  Then I am done acquiring more iems.

These always looked interesting to me and now they are sub $100.  If anyone has anything negative to say about them don't tell me now!

Sharing this in case someone is interested in the deal.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Side-China-DIY-HIFI-Monitor/32860530043.html

I am pretty sure they are not for bassheads.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> Many of us need to do that..  I  have one more coming because the deal was too good on something that I thought was out of my price range (what I personally can justify spending on a fragile little thing).  Then I am done acquiring more iems.
> 
> These always looked interesting to me and now they are sub $100.  If anyone has anything negative to say about them don't tell me now!
> 
> ...


I have the Tenhz P4 Pro IEM they are the sister company of audbos or something like that and they are the same except for the shell. Anyway they are really really nice IEM's for the price I love mine. Massdrop has the Tehnz on sale right now for $80 also https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tenhz-p4-pro-iem Personally I like the Tenhz shell better because of the shape.

Edit: If you haven't bought from Massdrop before and want $10 off the Tenhz you can get $10 off and help support my website by going to the link on the review page https://www.ramenaudio.com/2018/11/tenhz-p4-pro-best-iem-under-100.html (No pressure at all to do so just figured I'd throw that out there and try and help some people get them cheaper)


----------



## cqtek (Dec 9, 2018)

Trying to promote my reviews, even if it's not the first one of the product.

EZAudio D4:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/reviews#review-21265



HerrXRDS said:


> Got my Artiste DC1 (ceramic piezo+dynamic) and it's very meh. Very shouty, cold and sibilant with what I would say a waste of 13mm of space for the dynamic driver as it lacks any details or power in the low end spectrum.
> With some EQ it gets better, balancing it towards a warmer side reveals a very capable ceramic driver with great sound and details, the dynamic driver on the other hand can not be tamed thru EQ, no matter how much I try it doesn't come to life, if I try to raise the low end it only gets boomy. A better dynamic driver and a better tuning could've made this piezo earphones an amazing product but as it is I can not recommend them, so many better choices for $50 or even less.



In my country the DC1s have been very successful and are quite appreciated. I see you have some IEMs like me.  In those models we match the profile differs from DC1. I also expected something more bass like you from them. Many colleagues I know in my country remotely compare it with the IMR R1 in profile. Although I prefer a model that is banned here whose capsule is similar to the KZ ZS6.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 9, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> I have the Tenhz P4 Pro IEM they are the sister company of audbos or something like that and they are the same except for the shell. Anyway they are really really nice IEM's for the price I love mine. Massdrop has the Tehnz on sale right now for $80 also https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tenhz-p4-pro-iem Personally I like the Tenhz shell better because of the shape.



The Pro version is not the same sound signature.

Also it is the look of this Audbos P4 that first attracted me.

If I were to get that massdrop one sent to the UK I would owe another $25 at least in customs and handling fees.  This makes the P4 a much better deal for me.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 9, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> The Pro version is not the same sound signature.
> 
> Also it is the look of this Audbos P4 that first attracted me.
> 
> If I were to get that massdrop one sent to the UK I would owe another $25 at least in customs and handling fees.  This makes the P4 a much better deal for me.


Do you know the differences because when I was doing some research I read it's a very similar signature just that the shell changes the tuning a bit but I don't have the P4 so I can't be sure. Also yeah if your not in the US Massdrop is not that great of a deal


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Edit: If you haven't bought from Massdrop before and want $10 off the Tenhz you can get $10 off and help support my website by going to the link on the review page https://www.ramenaudio.com/2018/11/tenhz-p4-pro-best-iem-under-100.html (No pressure at all to do so just figured I'd throw that out there and try and help some people get them cheaper)



I have bought from Massdrop before and so has my husband @HungryPanda .  Massdrop always puts full value on the packages ... I believe that legally they are required to.   Customs always checks them.. they probably know what Massdrop is.  We have given customs and DHL (£11 handling fee) more than enough money.  No more.

Massdrop is great for those in the USA or even for countries that have a higher duty free amount.  Here it is £16 (around $20).    Anything above that is subject to 20% VAT (like sales tax) plus there are the DHL or Royal Mail fees.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Do you know the differences because when I was doing some research I read it's a very similar signature just that the shell changes the tuning a bit but I don't have the P4 so I can't be sure. Also yeah if your not in the US Massdrop is not that great of a deal



I remember someone comparing them but someone would have to do a search....if interested...

It probably is similar but tuning is a difference...


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> Many of us need to do that..  I  have one more coming because the deal was too good on something that I thought was out of my price range (what I personally can justify spending on a fragile little thing).  Then I am done acquiring more iems.
> 
> These always looked interesting to me and now they are sub $100.  If anyone has anything negative to say about them don't tell me now!
> 
> ...



They are pretty! I like the different colors on left/right visible through the shells, and you already said the only major thing "wrong" with these -- they are not for bassheads -- so no need to censor anything I might have said.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I have bought from Massdrop before and so has my husband @HungryPanda .  Massdrop always puts full value on the packages ... I believe that legally they are required to.   Customs always checks them.. they probably know what Massdrop is.  We have given customs and DHL (£11 handling fee) more than enough money.  No more.
> 
> Massdrop is great for those in the USA or even for countries that have a higher duty free amount.  Here it is £16 (around $20).    Anything above that is subject to 20% VAT (like sales tax) plus there are the DHL or Royal Mail fees.





mbwilson111 said:


> I remember someone comparing them but someone would have to do a search....if interested...
> 
> It probably is similar but tuning is a difference...


Yeah nice thing about Ali is they just mark everything's value as like $5 so you don't have to deal with it. For sure if your in another country unless the price is a lot better you should just get them from Ali instead of Massdrop. I'll have to try and find the post then because I'm kinda interested in the difference. It won't probably make me buy the Audbos as well but still it would be interesting to know. I'll do some digging later today when I have some time.


----------



## eclein

HungryPanda said:


> Anyway a good powerbank is rather cheap nowadays


Hey Panda how do those power banks work?
Do they act like a battery being attached or do they quick charge your device somehow?
I see them all over but are we just adding to a stack of things strapped together....it would definitely look unique...lol.


----------



## mbwilson111

mbwilson111 said:


> I remember someone comparing them but someone would have to do a search....if interested...
> It probably is similar but tuning is a difference...





PCgaming4ever said:


> I'll have to try and find the post then because I'm kinda interested in the difference. It won't probably make me buy the Audbos as well but still it would be interesting to know. I'll do some digging later today when I have some time.



I found the post comparing them

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2539#post-14511825

This is the one that first made me interested in the Audbos P4.


----------



## hakuzen

mbwilson111 said:


> I found the post comparing them
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2539#post-14511825
> 
> This is the one that first made me interested in the Audbos P4.


i also compared audbos with tenhz, and with toneking t4, recently.
don't click on this link until receiving your unit
anyway, don't worry. for that price, audbos p4 is a good deal all manners.
got tenhz from massdrop. they sent p4 through dhl global mail, not dhl express, to spain. that way, i had not to pay any taxes nor dhl express scam abusive fees. this is my second massdrop deal.


----------



## josesol07

Just received BQEYZ BQ3 and KZ ZSN both colored black.
Both units are very nice to look at, the former looks elegant while the latter is just stunning.
Excellent fit with both, and after some tip rolling (RHA, Ibasso, starline, and Final Audio E series) I settled on Final Audio.
Source material, mostly Flac, played on Caying N3

Very early impressions after about 20 hours burn-in sessions:
BQ3 and ZSN are quite different animals when it comes to sound signature
ZSN energy is tilted towards mids and highs, with emphasis on midrange.
Love the bass on ZSN, is tight, articulate and little intrusion on low midrange.
Now, quite often on several source materials, I found treble edgy and harsh, lacking refinement; frankly, I don´t see myself using ZSN for long sessions.
Mind you, for the asking price is tremendous value, and sets the bar quite high for the competence at that price range; and certainly trumps the only other KZ model I have, ED16.
I think the beauty and built of ZSN plays against itself; mentally one might expect a sound quality that correlates well with its stunning looks and built, and expects stellar performance.

BQ3, now that´s what I call a revelation….
For a few days I was undecided between BQ3 and KZ AS10, but based on recommendations from several forum members, I chose the former; and I am glad I did.
Scary and panicking moment when listened to BQ3 for the first time, very dark and bloated bass, accompanied by a very blurred and veiled mids and highs.
Somehow after a few minutes it began to sound proper. Go figure….
I find the sound signature V-shaped with prominent and strong bass, providing a full and warm sound, with a leveled midrange and treble. The mids are very clear and detailed, and highs bright, airy, never harsh and no sibilance whatsoever.
I could characterize the midrange as lush, with polished, bright and non- aggressive highs.
Instrument separation is great, with very precise soundstage but on the intimate side of things, like being seated in front row.

BQ3 presents great dynamics, and seems to never run out of gas, no matter how high the volume goes, and most important, never gets congested at high volumes. Besides,  details are not lost if you go the other way down, quite the contrary to the Final Audio E3000 I own, which sounds evenly and nice only when reaching the sweet spot.
Old stuff like Steely Dan (Gaucho), Soft Machine (Seven), Weather Report, Jean Luc Ponty and the like sound wonderful on BQ3.
KD Lang, Kacey Musgraves, London Grammar, Madison Beer, Tracey Thorn, Jess Glynne are reproduced with plenty of details, and emotion, however just a little recessed. Male vocals are presented upfront.
Genres like pop, rock and acoustic jazz sound full, energetic and detailed.
The only genre I don´t feel comfortable with is modern R&B with “hot” mixes where bass can sound overwhelming at times, and bleeding into low midrange.

I did a quick comparo between BQ3 and Ibasso IT01, and here things got quite interesting.
For me BQ3 and IT01 are redundant sound-wise, the sound signature is quite similar on both.
Technically the main difference is how they present the soundstage, BQ3 is intimate with IT01 a little wider and feels kind of hollow.
Maybe the V-shape is less prominent on BQ3.
In such a short time I had a hard time picking differences between both sets, or better yet, explaining them.

There is something regarding the performance of BQ3 I can´t quite put my finger on it, but when I listen to music on BQ3 I totally forget about the IEM and just enjoy the music, and don´t pay attention to technicalities; and often found myself just tapping along. That emotional connection seldom happens with IT01.
At the end of the day BQ3 is a great contender to IT01 at almost half the price.
That says a lot about the performance-cost ratio on BQ3
If I could combine ZSN´s bass to BQ3 midrange and highs I´d have a killer all-rounder at the $100 category.
Maybe I can accomplish that with KC2 or FB100??

With this year purchase of Final Audio E300, KS ED16, KZ ZSN, BQ3, BGVP DM6, ibasso IT01, I feel well served in the ranges up to $200. As I don´t collect IEMs, I might sell some of the mentioned, Final Audio E3000 probably go, KZ ZSN  or ED16 stays for bedroom movies, and either BQ3 or IT01 will depart. BGVP DM6 for sure stays!!!
This is all subjective from a 60+ old ears, so take a big spoon of salt.
regards


----------



## HungryPanda

They just charge, I have a slimline one that charges my DX200 3 times


----------



## JaiSAn

TLDRonin said:


> He meant showing that a cable/IEM is out of phase as evidence for a return case. Unlike recording a video showing that you can't hear out of 1 IEM, recording the sound of an IEM outputting out of phase sound is difficult.


There the Left and Right button showing whether it functioning and there's the Button marked 'Center' which plays both channels at once, it may be possible to hear it out of sync.
Then there another web page from the same site which offers more complex testing. Video the test as proof for defects.
https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 9, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> Just received BQEYZ BQ3 and KZ ZSN both colored black.
> Both units are very nice to look at, the former looks elegant while the latter is just stunning.
> Excellent fit with both, and after some tip rolling (RHA, Ibasso, starline, and Final Audio E series) I settled on Final Audio.
> Source material, mostly Flac, played on Caying N3
> ...


I agree with your ZSN description.  I also wondered if I could listen to it for long periods of time, without fatigue. Turns out I went with sony hybrids on them and have had many 6+ hour sessions with them.  Whether it's melodic death metal or Jpop or bluegrass or reggae, these things can do it all. 

Still waiting on my BQ3s. Should have been here by now,  but hopeful they will be here this upcoming week.  Getting impatient. All the incoming impressions have me drooling, and have almost made me forget that I ordered them as a tag a long with the semkarch cnt 1 I ordered with them.


----------



## josesol07

BadReligionPunk said:


> I agree with your ZSN description.  I also wondered if I could listen to it for long periods of time, without fatigue. Turns out I went with sony hybrids on them and have had many 6+ hour sessions with them.  Whether it's melodic death metal or Jpop or bluegrass or reggae, these things can do it all.


thanks for pointing me the sony hybrids eartips. Hope can get them on Amazon. Would be nice to save ZSN after all


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 9, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> thanks for pointing me the sony hybrids eartips. Hope can get them on Amazon. Would be nice to save ZSN after all


Might not, but we are all different.  Foam tips help too,  but I just can't do them.  Don't like the feel.  Then there are ostry tuning tips on amazon that are silicon with screens and nozzles that will either accentuate bass or roll off treble.  They are more comfortable then foams imo. They are maybe worth adding to a tip box, for rolling different IEMs. 

Also maybe give the ZSN a few hours burn to see if the ba calms down a bit.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 9, 2018)

josesol07 said:


> Just received BQEYZ BQ3 and KZ ZSN both colored black.
> Both units are very nice to look at, the former looks elegant while the latter is just stunning.
> Excellent fit with both, and after some tip rolling (RHA, Ibasso, starline, and Final Audio E series) I settled on Final Audio.
> Source material, mostly Flac, played on Caying N3
> ...


Yea, I'm hoping that according to the FR Graphs, which I showed several pages back on the CCA-C10 and KZ ZSN, I will get that ultimate sound signature that I've been longing for. A perfect 10 might be in the making! Once I receive the C10 tomorrow, let's see if it was worth the price and value. Fingers crossed!


----------



## eclein

Like BadReligionPunk said burn in resolved all the peaky highs on my black ones, today I got Silver/Purple and after a short listen they are burning in and tomorrow I’ll listen more...


----------



## josesol07

burning in they´ll do tonight,


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mbwilson111 said:


> Many of us need to do that..  I  have one more coming because the deal was too good on something that I thought was out of my price range (what I personally can justify spending on a fragile little thing).  Then I am done acquiring more iems.
> 
> These always looked interesting to me and now they are sub $100.  If anyone has anything negative to say about them don't tell me now!


These are terrific value for $70. The only downside is these will make you start venturing in to the $100 - $200 bracket.
After P4, I ordered DMG (11/11 Sale) and DM6 (BF Sale).


----------



## mbwilson111

mathi8vadhanan said:


> These are terrific value for $70. The only downside is these will make you start venturing in to the $100 - $200 bracket.
> After P4, I ordered DMG (11/11 Sale) and DM6 (BF Sale).



No I won't!!!!!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I found the post comparing them
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2539#post-14511825
> 
> This is the one that first made me interested in the Audbos P4.


Thanks for finding that I see why you chose the p4 over the pro its interesting that the p4 fit better than the pro. I gigue it's because the way the shell is on the pro its not as universal fitting.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Thanks for finding that I see why you chose the p4 over the pro its interesting that the p4 fit better than the pro. I gigue it's because the way the shell is on the pro its not as universal fitting.



I personally like the look of the P4 over the Pro... for me.  The Pro looks too masculine for me but the P4 would look good on anyone.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 10, 2018)

The new KZ - AS06 is out

  
The thing that interest me the most is the 3d printed part wonder if it actually has much of an affect on sound? I'm probably going to pass on buying these thought only because I have so many new IEMs on the way. If I hadn't just bought one the other day  I would definitely pick it up since the kzn has been so well received. Speaking of which it's in the country finally after weeks of waiting and my nicehck lucky bag still hasn't left China so who knows what's going on.


----------



## april435

Hello people. Can you recommend me an IEM kind of like the Tin T2, but with more bass, more fullness to the lower mids and less treble? I had a certain IEM from a certain seller that sounded exactly like what I want, but the build quality is straight up garbage. I’m open to any suggestions strictly under 100$. Thanks in advance.


----------



## loomisjohnson

april435 said:


> Hello people. Can you recommend me an IEM kind of like the Tin T2, but with more bass, more fullness to the lower mids and less treble? I had a certain IEM from a certain seller that sounded exactly like what I want, but the build quality is straight up garbage. I’m open to any suggestions strictly under 100$. Thanks in advance.


the two i'd recommend for you would be the simgot en700 pro and the pioneer se-ch9t--for less $$$ i'd also look at the original bosshifi b3 (not the b3s)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

april435 said:


> Hello people. Can you recommend me an IEM kind of like the Tin T2, but with more bass, more fullness to the lower mids and less treble? I had a certain IEM from a certain seller that sounded exactly like what I want, but the build quality is straight up garbage. I’m open to any suggestions strictly under 100$. Thanks in advance.


Mofo Zhiyin Z5000. V1 (more bass) built like a TANK. Warm but good mids and even some highs sparkle. Less detailed and layered than T2.


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Mofo Zhiyin Z5000. V1 (more bass) built like a TANK. Warm but good mids and even some highs sparkle. Less detailed and layered than T2.


welcome back! Haven't seen you in ages


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TLDRonin said:


> welcome back! Haven't seen you in ages


Thanks, its because i aged lol...got a child and all...and well, feel sometime too serious about sound here even if im not a serious guy at All.

Whats your new revelation bro?

Kind of continue my audio game, more in speakers, just buy a pair of planar Magnepan yesterday....now that im out of money chifi feel very affordable ahah and usefull for when my ''bat eared' neighboor hit on the wall when I listen to calm classical music.

On its way is the ''old'' ZS10, the TRN80, the TRN IM1, the Nicehck M6, the Qian69, the HE150 earbuds...lot of ultra obscure DACAMP....all of that for not a lot of money really....less than the Magnepan ahah

Just receive this:

NiceHCK EP10, EZaudio D3 and NiceHCK EB2. Nothing is really a revalation, but EP10 could have the potential of something very special if QC was better as well as fit.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Mofo Zhiyin Z5000. V1 (more bass) built like a TANK. Warm but good mids and even some highs sparkle. Less detailed and layered than T2.



My  z5000 are ultra bassy ( fatiguing quickly ) very too warm miss and miss treble...I can't appreciate them and I know nobody who like them


----------



## ShabtabQ

Hi-FI MMCX SE215 stereo Noise Canceling 3.5MM In ear Earphones With Separate Cable headset For Shure SE215 SE535 headphone
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8cWeKhK


Anyone has any idea how these sound couldn't find any reviews.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 10, 2018)

Anybody try the KZ BA10 and can compare with higher price 5 BA???



TechnoidFR said:


> My  z5000 are ultra bassy ( fatiguing quickly ) very too warm miss and miss treble...I can't appreciate them and I know nobody who like them


Hum okay. I know nobody that unlike them until now, wich its good, if everybody have same taste or earing life would be boring. But some say it have QC issue, no telling this to BS, find my pair very clear and yes warm, but vocal are less recessed than with other V shape iem. Perhaps you would prefer the V2 wich is less bassy and more detailed....need to listen more to it.

PS: did you try with foam tips, IMO it tame the bass  (and soundstage) and make it more fowards sounding and mid centric.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

trumpethead said:


> Found a deal on Ebay while browsing last night. Cyan ZSN for 14.99 with 5.00 off coupon.For a total of 9.99'free shipping. Just couldn't pass it up. Will soon have the full trio of colors just like @Clearhead


OMG, let us know about those deals! Don't just keep them to yourself!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anyone tried QKZ KD4? Seem very good for $6. Look very stylish.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> the two i'd recommend for you would be the simgot en700 pro and the pioneer se-ch9t--for less $$$ i'd also look at the original bosshifi b3 (not the b3s)



I second the Pioneer CH9T.

Excellent IEM.


----------



## Slater (Dec 11, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Thanks, its because i aged lol...got a child and all...and well, feel sometime too serious about sound here even if im not a serious guy at All.
> 
> Whats your new revelation bro?
> 
> ...



Pick up a set of purple KZ ZSN. Badass cable, fits just like the ZST, polycarbonate housing, new style 2-pin plug, and one of the top KZs as far as sound. When you see it you will be impressed.


----------



## Slater (Dec 10, 2018)

Dani157 said:


> Has anyone tried QKZ KD4? Seem very good for $6. Look very stylish.



Don’t do it friend. 95% of QKZ is not worth the cost. And I own a bunch of QKZ models, so learn from my mistakes.

You’ll get more enjoyment by spending the same $6 on a good cup of coffee and a biscotti, or a nice pint of beer.

Either that, or add a few more dollars to that $6 and get a different IEM. There’s so many better IEMs for the same price (or just a couple bucks more).


----------



## harry501501

harry501501 said:


> Got these little beauties on Amazon UK. _Not sure if it's known under another name, all it says is AUNEK Dual Drivers on the box_? Very comfy, cable is pretty fragile but they look pretty cool. Lovely airy sound, great balance. Upper mids give it really good detail which goes above it's £7.99 price. It's kinda got that TRN V20, ZSN openness going for it.... without the overall resolution (not too far behind). Vocals have great articulation helped by the slightly brighter upper mids, as do electric guitars and drums. No fatigue at all. Good quick mid bass and decent enough sub bass for it to pass on more modern genres. It lacks some juice/body tho but it has a nice 'bouncy' attack, good energy. All in all a very good sub £10 offering.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07H71M4X2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> What i can say is i got the BGVP DMG at the same time and I've been listening to these more cos they're such a good all rounder and so easy to listen to. Live rock is great. (Haven't made my mind up on the DMG yet... needs more listening time. It's mid bass makes you feel like you've been fighting Rocky Balboa at times... jeez it's powerful. Gorgeous build tho with one of the best cables out there).



So they're actually called OKCSC, £22 on alie and £7.99 on Amazon UK. i ended up buying the blue pair to as spares. They are sooooo open sounding.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okc...4269181.html?spm=0.8937518.0.0.25752e0ew2VfQb


----------



## exavolt

ShabtabQ said:


> Hi-FI MMCX SE215 stereo Noise Canceling 3.5MM In ear Earphones With Separate Cable headset For Shure SE215 SE535 headphone
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8cWeKhK
> 
> 
> Anyone has any idea how these sound couldn't find any reviews.


There's a thread discussing chifi cables here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## eclein (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey Clearhead any word on the CCA-C10?

Nymphonomaniac:
I have the BA10s but only thing I had even close was 64 Audio u4-se and I sold them after hearing the BA10.
Once you find a tip that seals good and can deal with what feels like a small car in your ear I hope you like as much as I do. Love the detail, highs and lows and low low lows nice and controlled.....my #1s.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening to the TRN IM1's at the moment, that bass....


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Don’t do it friend. 95% of QKZ is not worth the cost. And I own a bunch of QKZ models, so learn from my mistakes.
> 
> You’ll get more enjoyment by spending the same $6 on a good cup of coffee and a biscotti, or a nice pint of beer.
> 
> Either that, or add a few more dollars to that $6 and get a different IEM. There’s so many better IEMs for the same price (or just a couple bucks more).


Any sub $10 IEMs you recommend?


----------



## weedophile

Omg u are back! @Nymphonomaniac

How are u doing? How's ur child?

If i remb correctly, u have been gone ard the time when Zhiyin Z5000 vs Tinaudio T2 discussion was up in the air. Since then, there were a few IEMs which i can remb which was discussed. The TRN V80, BQEYZ KC2, Artiste DC1, TIMMKOO C630 & C631.

Current flavour of the month are EZAudio D4, KZ ZSN, BQEYZ BQ3, NiceHCK EP1.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Anybody try the KZ BA10 and can compare with higher price 5 BA???
> 
> 
> Not again
> ...



I took th by a great forumer on tellement nomade. Didn't know who.

I tried lot of tips ( and don't like foam tips ). The better tips was the tips of Uiisii t8s because they are thin and less isolated. But have sub bass on mc Solaar voice ... You see the problem...

I saw QC problem but both side are similar. Exactly same sound... So I don't know.

I tried on s820 dac, 9018k2m, pro 7.... Same problem


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Any sub $10 IEMs you recommend?



Depends on what sound signature you like.

Or what genres you listen to.

And if you are OK with fixed cable or not.

And if you have any special requirements such as good isolation or much have 3 button inline iOS-compatible remote, etc...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2018)

Slater said:


> Depends on what sound signature you like.
> 
> Or what genres you listen to.
> 
> ...


Sound signature I like is balanced/slightly warm or V if they're tuned perfectly.
Fine with a fixed cable. Genres I primarily listen to are Indian Classical, Rock, Heavy Metal, Bollywood, Hip Hop and rarely Pop. Android compatible mic would be great if available.


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> Pick up a set of purple KZ ZSN. Badass cable, fits just like the ZSR, polycarbonate housing, new style 2-pin plug, and one of the top KZs as far as sound. When you see it you will be impressed.


To be pedantic, I think you mean it fits just like the ZST, yeah?  Because the ZSN is comfortable as hell to me, but the ZSR makes me want to cry, ha.

Don't want someone to turn away from the ZSN if they think it fits like the ZSR...


----------



## rodel808

TechnoidFR said:


> My  z5000 are ultra bassy ( fatiguing quickly ) very too warm miss and miss treble...I can't appreciate them and I know nobody who like them



Z5000 are one of my most favorite iem regardless of price and #1 bass iem in my books. In stock form these sound super dark with mids too recessed for my taste. With a bit of EQ, these really shine. Perhaps turning down the sub-bass region (60 Hz and below) a few dB may suite you better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

eclein said:


> Hey Clearhead any word on the CCA-C10?
> 
> Nymphonomaniac:
> I have the BA10s but only thing I had even close was 64 Audio u4-se and I sold them after hearing the BA10.
> Once you find a tip that seals good and can deal with what feels like a small car in your ear I hope you like as much as I do. Love the detail, highs and lows and low low lows nice and controlled.....my #1s.



Well, man, that was EXACTLY what I should not read lol....Thomas Smallman kind of intrigue me with its review....and now this very audacious comparaison that I will even copy-paste on ''my'' facebook group...just WOW. Must try!!!!!!!!!!! Abd I don't care about suffering car crash in my ears: they are use of ackward abuse. Are they hard to drive???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, was like, okay, EZaudio D4, yeah, they are clear and detailed FOR-THE-PRICE.

After I put in a oldie call the SOMIC V4 and just never touch the D3 again. 

Nope, soundstage and layering isn't there and everything is on the same level and kind of dryish. Not bad.....for the price...but put 2-4-6-10$ more and there plenty of choice that are better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 10, 2018)

weedophile said:


> Omg u are back! @Nymphonomaniac
> 
> How are u doing? How's ur child?
> 
> ...



Hi man, it go kinda well....even if i don't see my child enough, he go well-I adore him like a little jesus in its basket. How are you, whats your new addiction hehe?

Yeah, I miss stuff but still read about audio non stop, this disease will not be cure ahah I finally LOVE the T2! Find the good tips and amping and they are in my top 10 iem I use every week!
Z5000 too, even if controversial lol

But I fall in earbuds too, EBX having lot of time as well as more cheapo like VIDO with upgrade cable. I kind of make abstinence on KZ to spy and know wich one I want, look like its the ZS10 cause of absurd price and now the BA10 cause...well, they feel to be really TOTL fo'real!

TRN80 intrigue me so they are coming to me slowly too hehe

D4 is a What to my ears....perhaps i'm wrong, but as just write above they feel grainy-metallic-dryish but detailed and neutral, with good punch and no bass bleed or distortion. its something else. It make 2days I have them so BIG grain of salt...right now I have them, still very clear but vocal have little sibilance and dryness. Anyway, with time i can contradict myself. Will not hide this for pride. Need to try different source now its only Ibasso DX90 and Xduoo X20. How do you find them?

In the last order I have D4, EB2 and EP10. My favorite was EP10 even if bass can be horrifious with electronic ahah Its all about soundstage and airyness and something...well, special and unique in soudnsignature, warm, forgiving, but very musical and well layered. (QC is not good and my pair have problem so yeah, not very lucky with chifi i think)


----------



## ShabtabQ

exavolt said:


> There's a thread discussing chifi cables here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


Those are iem copy of shure of some sort I guess.


----------



## weedophile

@Nymphonomaniac miss ur always very long posts lol. Good to hear that ur boy is doing well! Have u made him listen to music yet?

For me right now my poison is the KZ AS10 which has minor issue in the treble region sometimes, but the isolation and overall soubd stage (pretty wide), instrument seperation and smoothness makes me love them. The EP10 is really bassy (i stand corrected after saying it was ok last time) after plugging into balanced in my Sabaj. Other than these 2 i dont really use any other IEM for now.

PT15 is a great earbud to have too! Its the least bassy earbud that i haveand i find them pretty balanced and really clear. I dont have the EBX but for Vido has too much bass for my liking but at the price its insanely good!


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Sound signature I like is balanced/slightly warm or V if they're tuned perfectly.
> Fine with a fixed cable. Genres I primarily listen to are Indian Classical, Rock, Heavy Metal, Bollywood, Hip Hop and rarely Pop. Android compatible mic would be great if available.



Got it.

So for about ~$8 to $15ish (depending on sales, coupons, etc), I’d recommend (in no particular order):

- KZ ED9 (with the dull ie balanced filter)
- KZ ZSN
- UiiSii CM5
- modded BlitzWolf ES1 (the mod is easy)

You can’t go wrong with any of those on that list for the budget you mentioned.


----------



## Slater

jibberish said:


> To be pedantic, I think you mean it fits just like the ZST, yeah?  Because the ZSN is comfortable as hell to me, but the ZSR makes me want to cry, ha.
> 
> Don't want someone to turn away from the ZSN if they think it fits like the ZSR...



Sorry that was autocorrect.

I meant ZST. Thanks for catching that - I’ve corrected my post. I wouldn’t want anyone to get misled or confused (especially @Nymphonomaniac, who has been absent for a while).


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Got it.
> 
> So for about ~$8 to $15ish (depending on sales, coupons, etc), I’d recommend (in no particular order):
> 
> ...



List confirmed

More fun zsn
More polyvalent with filter Ed9 ( but less detail, separstion and soundstage )


----------



## HazardousHunter

Anyone here have tried KZ ZS3E how are they ? , ordered them..

Can users of ZSN tell me if they're good for watching movies as well ?


----------



## TechnoidFR

[QUOTE="

In the last order I have D4, EB2 and EP10. My favorite was EP10 even if bass can be horrifious with electronic ahah Its all about soundstage and airyness and something...well, special and unique in soudnsignature, warm, forgiving, but very musical and well layered. (QC is not good and my pair have problem so yeah, not very lucky with chifi i think)[/QUOTE]

Same for me


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 11, 2018)

harry501501 said:


> So they're actually called OKCSC, £22 on alie and £7.99 on Amazon UK. i ended up buying the blue pair to as spares. They are sooooo open sounding.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Okc...4269181.html?spm=0.8937518.0.0.25752e0ew2VfQb


Just can't help but notice that the ZSN stands out with that edgy looking metal-alloy shiny glare!...Who would believe they're the cheapest in the bunch! 

...Are they the cheapest in the bunch?


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 11, 2018)

eclein said:


> *Hey Clearhead any word on the CCA-C10?*
> 
> Nymphonomaniac:
> I have the BA10s but only thing I had even close was 64 Audio u4-se and I sold them after hearing the BA10.
> Once you find a tip that seals good and can deal with what feels like a small car in your ear I hope you like as much as I do. Love the detail, highs and lows and low low lows nice and controlled.....my #1s.


Just checked...they told me to wait a few more days. And I'm in China! So, I'm thinking demand must be pretty high!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

1clearhead said:


> Just checked...they told me to wait a few more days. And I'm in China! So, I'm thinking demand must be pretty high!


Yeah mine still haven't shipped yet either so who knows what's going on.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> @Nymphonomaniac miss ur always very long posts lol. Good to hear that ur boy is doing well! Have u made him listen to music yet?
> 
> For me right now my poison is the KZ AS10 which has minor issue in the treble region sometimes, but the isolation and overall soubd stage (pretty wide), instrument seperation and smoothness makes me love them. The EP10 is really bassy (i stand corrected after saying it was ok last time) after plugging into balanced in my Sabaj. Other than these 2 i dont really use any other IEM for now.
> 
> PT15 is a great earbud to have too! Its the least bassy earbud that i haveand i find them pretty balanced and really clear. I dont have the EBX but for Vido has too much bass for my liking but at the price its insanely good!



Hehe, SURE my boy is ALREADY an baby audiophile at 18month...like for real ahah But not a critical one right now, let him enjoy music for music, I choose cassette and vynilfor him, this medmium is more robus and if he break it at 25cents a great classical cassette of  Vivaldi concerto from Deutsche Gramophon label will not break the bank (stillbreak my hurt tough). His walkman earbud-earphone are the SOny MDR W20G, perfect for him, and he dance when he wear hit. But, yeah....as said, im not with him right now so it make me sad writing this. Anyway, he love to play music to like me and hes lucky he got my upright piano hehe

Well, what I see here the 5BA AS10!!!!!!!! I know why I was away: too dangerous for impulsive buyer with small wallet!! I want its big brother the BA10 even more now. AS10 look excellent and you confirm it right away man. Ep10 are very basse....but why vocal sound so good with them is out of my comprehension=this is the unique thing about them. But now its just hard for me to study my love of them cause of hissing defect....grrrrr!

PT15 is similar sounding to EB2 but more bright, EBX is a good deal at...well 11/11 lol but the price have lower, at 125$+ I consider them too expensive and wish they just sell earbud without cable to cut the price in half (cable is very high end but do not improve sound whatsoever...perhaps the contrary because I like SPC cable with it). You should try to change cable of you vido....they are 2$ at one store (still wait for them it make more than 2months I wait), I really suggest you to try the Toneking Mrz Tomahawk, it have a supreme airy soundstage and its not a basse, its mid centric, hint bright in upper mids but it smooth out with time. They are still dayly used after 2 years (good contruction too). 

Now, I feel I need to make some critical listening with ZhiyinZ5000 V2....and try to keep up about all new must have iem I didn't try hehe

yep, another long message, can't change that. Sorry not sorry hihi


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Got it.
> 
> So for about ~$8 to $15ish (depending on sales, coupons, etc), I’d recommend (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


Have had ED9 and I liked them. Will try others as well. Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## eclein

Thanks for the update.....


----------



## trumpethead

LaughMoreDaily said:


> OMG, let us know about those deals! Don't just keep them to yourself!



Lol I have to figure out how to link the eBay page....Lol


----------



## weedophile

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, SURE my boy is ALREADY an baby audiophile at 18month...like for real ahah But not a critical one right now, let him enjoy music for music, I choose cassette and vynilfor him, this medmium is more robus and if he break it at 25cents a great classical cassette of  Vivaldi concerto from Deutsche Gramophon label will not break the bank (stillbreak my hurt tough). His walkman earbud-earphone are the SOny MDR W20G, perfect for him, and he dance when he wear hit. But, yeah....as said, im not with him right now so it make me sad writing this. Anyway, he love to play music to like me and hes lucky he got my upright piano hehe
> 
> Well, what I see here the 5BA AS10!!!!!!!! I know why I was away: too dangerous for impulsive buyer with small wallet!! I want its big brother the BA10 even more now. AS10 look excellent and you confirm it right away man. Ep10 are very basse....but why vocal sound so good with them is out of my comprehension=this is the unique thing about them. But now its just hard for me to study my love of them cause of hissing defect....grrrrr!
> 
> ...


Wow vinyl for a baby of 18 months? That's luxurious! Ahh that sucks man, i hope u get to see him soon, the time that u lost with him now is the time u wont get back again..... 

I did change the cable of the Vido to the KZ cable but then its still super too bassy lol. I even reterminated it to rhodium plugs (from taobao, not too sure if its rhodium but they proclaimed it xD) but still not to my liking. I am not into buds these days as PT15 is like the end game for me. I cant bear to pay above 100 for an earpiece, and moreso an earbud. The Tenhz Pro P4 and the Audbos P4 was close to making me spend close to 100 but then i decided not as i ask myself why need something so exp when i love the AS10 that much (still i think not many people like these but i am not in the KZ thread so idk abt the impression).

The BA10's form factor suck though, it looks like iron man but i cant remb who was commenting said the sound is good. Perhaps u can look out for the CCA C10 or something that @1clearhead was mentioning that he will be receiving it soon? They spot the same driver configuration as the ZS10 with a better form factor (imo). Its pretty interesting to say the least.


----------



## exavolt

Nymphonomaniac said:


> PT15 is similar sounding to EB2 but more bright, EBX is a good deal at...well 11/11 lol but the price have lower, at 125$+ I consider them too expensive...


Got the EBX at around $76 with 11.11 preorder and store coupon. One of the most my satisfying purchases. Can't stop listening to them. It remedied my disappointment with the EB2 (I found it's boring because the treble is too smooth and it has a dip somewhere in the mids). Well then, it seems that my EB2 will be collecting dust.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

exavolt said:


> Got the EBX at around $76 with 11.11 preorder and store coupon. One of the most my satisfying purchases. Can't stop listening to them. It remedied my disappointment with the EB2 (I found it's boring because the treble is too smooth and it has a dip somewhere in the mids). Well then, it seems that my EB2 will be collecting dust.


[/QUOTE]

+1 for EVERYTHING you say.
I share impressions here and there on the facebook forum NBBA (No bull Budget Audio)....i feel bad no lovin the EB2, I try hard...like, never try as hard to love something even a girlfriend. Boring its the very word I use or too polite....or too audiophile and neutral. The mids dips not sure...find it lack punch, air, layering, soundstage, sparkle...well, still quite detailed to me with smooth treble that avoid any hissing...but even amped wich help open a little the soundstage its a joke compared to Toneking Mrz Tomahawk that feel from another league in all aspect even the bass wich isnt for sure its best quality.

EBX are fabulous, and the term TOTL isn't wrong for this musical, vast, airy fully layered sound experience, great all arounder, vocal are addictive. treble is perfect. Just miam miam!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> Wow vinyl for a baby of 18 months? That's luxurious! Ahh that sucks man, i hope u get to see him soon, the time that u lost with him now is the time u wont get back again.....
> 
> I did change the cable of the Vido to the KZ cable but then its still super too bassy lol. I even reterminated it to rhodium plugs (from taobao, not too sure if its rhodium but they proclaimed it xD) but still not to my liking. I am not into buds these days as PT15 is like the end game for me. I cant bear to pay above 100 for an earpiece, and moreso an earbud. The Tenhz Pro P4 and the Audbos P4 was close to making me spend close to 100 but then i decided not as i ask myself why need something so exp when i love the AS10 that much (still i think not many people like these but i am not in the KZ thread so idk abt the impression).
> 
> The BA10's form factor suck though, it looks like iron man but i cant remb who was commenting said the sound is good. Perhaps u can look out for the CCA C10 or something that @1clearhead was mentioning that he will be receiving it soon? They spot the same driver configuration as the ZS10 with a better form factor (imo). Its pretty interesting to say the least.



Yeah thats life a guess. Life can suck, but today I get accepted in a technician audio special school program so when I got my crap togheter will try to get my son too. (end of hard life discussion lets get back to audio!!!)

Ahah, I really think they get inspire by iron man, but isnt the first time KZ do not mimic other brands?? If so, lets give them a thumbs up for that hehe I just hope corner are not rasor sharp because if fit don't hurt it can even be a freaking teddy bear that I put in my ears I don't care about the look...fashion is very time dependant, we will see lot of people LTAO about all this strange people wearing the ugly (IMO) Dr.Beats stuffs in some years from now (well i hope so! it hurt my eyes!).  Anyway, I will try to reads some of this headfi reviews but it look like to take hours and hours..will see, first one scare me! Say: Erratic highs performance What nooooooooooooooooooooo. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-ba10-knowledge-zenith.23310/reviews

What about AS10 soundstage and...highs-treble-harshness-peaks sharpness??


----------



## weedophile

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah thats life a guess. Life can suck, but today I get accepted in a technician audio special school program so when I got my **** togheter will try to get my son too. (end of hard life discussion lets get back to audio!!!)
> 
> Ahah, I really think they get inspire by iron man, but isnt the first time KZ do not mimic other brands?? If so, lets give them a thumbs up for that hehe I just hope corner are not rasor sharp because if fit don't hurt it can even be a freaking teddy bear that I put in my ears I don't care about the look...fashion is very time dependant, we will see lot of people LTAO about all this strange people wearing the ugly (IMO) Dr.Beats stuffs in some years from now (well i hope so! it hurt my eyes!).  Anyway, I will try to reads some of this headfi reviews but it look like to take hours and hours..will see, first one scare me! Say: Erratic highs performance What nooooooooooooooooooooo. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-ba10-knowledge-zenith.23310/reviews
> 
> What about AS10 soundstage and...highs-treble-harshness-peaks sharpness??


Alright! AS10, for me i feel they have a hall like stage, its not airy, but the depth is pretty deep. Compared to the Tinaudio T2, i find the T2 to be more intimate, like an acoustic session in a room, the AS10 is more analytical on the other hand. The seperation is really good (probably due to multi driver but the NiceHCK P3 beats it), the isolation is superb, just crazy good and they are pretty comfortable to me. Very easy to drive, and so far when i change my source to handphone, DAP, desktop they sound similar so i dont think they are really source dependent.

The trebles are not the clearest, the T2 just dust it off pretty easily, but its still pretty good. I think it lacks the sparkle that the T2 has, and also the airiness. The mids can be more forward, but vocals are nice to listen. The bass is pretty weak, for example the lightning sound at the beginning of Unfinished Sympathy - Massive Attack cannot be heard (still hard to find one IEM which does it better than decent). I dont find them to be harsh, and even though they are not the best in everything, i find myself reaching to them every single time, probably due to comfort, brain-burnt and the superb isolation.

I think they are the least coloured IEM that i have, and from my memory i think it doesnt really suit u xD


----------



## trumpethead

LaughMoreDaily said:


> OMG, let us know about those deals! Don't just keep them to yourself!



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362474611312

I don't know if this is the same seller but here it is and then I had a 5.00 off coupon


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362474611312
> 
> I don't know if this is the same seller but here it is and then I had a 5.00 off coupon



Where did you get the coupon from?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

weedophile said:


> Alright! AS10, for me i feel they have a hall like stage, its not airy, but the depth is pretty deep. Compared to the Tinaudio T2, i find the T2 to be more intimate, like an acoustic session in a room, the AS10 is more analytical on the other hand. The seperation is really good (probably due to multi driver but the NiceHCK P3 beats it), the isolation is superb, just crazy good and they are pretty comfortable to me. Very easy to drive, and so far when i change my source to handphone, DAP, desktop they sound similar so i dont think they are really source dependent.
> 
> The trebles are not the clearest, the T2 just dust it off pretty easily, but its still pretty good. I think it lacks the sparkle that the T2 has, and also the airiness. The mids can be more forward, but vocals are nice to listen. The bass is pretty weak, for example the lightning sound at the beginning of Unfinished Sympathy - Massive Attack cannot be heard (still hard to find one IEM which does it better than decent). I dont find them to be harsh, and even though they are not the best in everything, i find myself reaching to them every single time, probably due to comfort, brain-burnt and the superb isolation.
> 
> I think they are the least coloured IEM that i have, and from my memory i think it doesnt really suit u xD



AHAH....hey, man, not true, for classical I still search the perfect reference IEM! But I need sparkle, air between and instruments and weigh in note rendering, should it be a cello, bass or classical guitar too! Just find it easier to have U shaped sound for electronic and it can be okay for jazz too. Not enough Mids centric miracle to my taste too, for signersongwriter....

Very good description by the way. Just the bass anemia make me fear its not enough versatile perhaps. 

But What. How I did not heard about the P3, look fabulous, ah I know....cause headfi is too dangerous for me. And now I feel I fall in the curiosity trap again damn! YOu have them???? Sorry but I need to know more. Now I will go read not so informative feedback from the product page.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> AHAH....hey, man, not true, for classical I still search the perfect reference IEM! But I need sparkle, air between and instruments and weigh in note rendering, should it be a cello, bass or classical guitar too! Just find it easier to have U shaped sound for electronic and it can be okay for jazz too. Not enough Mids centric miracle to my taste too, for signersongwriter....
> 
> Very good description by the way. Just the bass anemia make me fear its not enough versatile perhaps.
> 
> But What. How I did not heard about the P3, look fabulous, ah I know....cause headfi is too dangerous for me. And now I feel I fall in the curiosity trap again damn! YOu have them???? Sorry but I need to know more. Now I will go read not so informative feedback from the product page.



Nympho, do you have the TinAudio T2?


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

I keep promoting myself. Here you have my review of my appreciated NiceHCK EP10. I hope you like it:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep10.23452/reviews#review-21280


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Nympho, do you have the TinAudio T2?


Hi Slater, hope all is sweet swell for you (and I need to answer a message too!).

Yep I have the TinAudio T2 and they are in my 10 top used iem list

And they do great for classical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 11, 2018)

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> I keep promoting myself. Here you have my review of my appreciated NiceHCK EP10. I hope you like it:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ep10.23452/reviews#review-21280



yeah...chill out about keep promoting then.
Curiosity will drive people to your review anyway.
And there facebook headfi group and bunch of other one for very dedicated self promoting. Writing this give me urticaria.
Cheers!


----------



## cqtek

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah...chill out about keep promoting then.
> Curiosity will drive people to your review anyway.
> And there facebook headfi group and bunch of other one for very dedicated self promoting. Writing this give me urticaria.
> Cheers!



Lately you are very acid and impulsive, but I can see how you are in the background, and it is not bad . 
Actually I need promotion because your reviews are better than mine. Let's see if I learn something. 

On the other hand I'm interested in your comments, I think you have some EP10 and I think we hear it differently.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cqtek said:


> Lately you are very acid and impulsive, but I can see how you are in the background, and it is not bad .
> Actually I need promotion because your reviews are better than mine. Let's see if I learn something.
> 
> On the other hand I'm interested in your comments, I think you have some EP10 and I think we hear it differently.



Oh its you, hum ,I even bash on people i like so yeah it prove im impulsive. 

But bro, problem is there too much reviewers and it became confusing and dangerous for consumers. some are honnest but still want candies, there a difference with reviewers that CHOOSE what they want and unfortunately you have to spend money for that, but can have some sample too...just serious patience will get you there (contradictory say an impulsive guy). As well, lot of readers do not give credit to people that do not buy there stuffs, don't say its your case, and yeah, opinion objectivity is way easier with cheap stuffs cause its not a big amount so sub-20$ do not make me mad, self promoting can became iritating when I see an Audiophile portable group from facebook that is just a plateform for that. I like real amateur opinion and graph, I wish all audio gear show there graph. There lot of reviews out there that are plain unreadable....but the writer look very happy and confident: he got his expensive candy! This is a problem here+sponsors. Hum, i'm rebellious No BS...this will not change unfortunately (for some). LAst 11/11 I spent 200$ and im poor. And I will share impressions and write review of what is non sens or miracle, not the mediocre soso stuffs. I don't consider im very good because im french....but some yeah should check a 5 minutes basic english tutorial to help them before making a blog or audio site, but chinese are kinda dumb about this too...they are even worst in english than lets say a german or sweden dude or whatever. 

What I was saying too, its that in this group we already hype some iem, law of numbers of non paid positive feedback. I should update the reference best off list in the futur, wich is a tool to let people make more research to make the right best value choice for them. I disappear because of this opportunist phenomena and some peps I find shady begin to fly, hourray! 

Anyway, if im that impulsive its because i need to adapt. Will see....perhaps I will became a no BS shady dude in they end and not try to fight an already defeat battle. 

I try to read your review but my lapotop can't deal with the picture, I think your choose fullsize wich perhaps cause problem. As said, its hard to have critical listening when there an hissing noise in right earphone....I kind of dont want to like them cause of that. QC issue hardcore here. Write to HCK but until i got another pair people would have decide if they worth it or not. Paid 10$....yep. Not sure I would have paid 20$ with this QC issue. 

CAn you summerize what your conclusion is. Like, if people do this instead of just a link to the review I would appreciate it ALOT!


----------



## cqtek (Dec 11, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Oh its you, hum ,I even bash on people i like so yeah it prove im impulsive.
> 
> But bro, problem is there too much reviewers and it became confusing and dangerous for consumers. some are honnest but still want candies, there a difference with reviewers that CHOOSE what they want and unfortunately you have to spend money for that, but can have some sample too...just serious patience will get you there (contradictory say an impulsive guy). As well, lot of readers do not give credit to people that do not buy there stuffs, don't say its your case, and yeah, opinion objectivity is way easier with cheap stuffs cause its not a big amount so sub-20$ do not make me mad, self promoting can became iritating when I see an Audiophile portable group from facebook that is just a plateform for that. I like real amateur opinion and graph, I wish all audio gear show there graph. There lot of reviews out there that are plain unreadable....but the writer look very happy and confident: he got his expensive candy! This is a problem here+sponsors. Hum, i'm rebellious No BS...this will not change unfortunately (for some). LAst 11/11 I spent 200$ and im poor. And I will share impressions and write review of what is non sens or miracle, not the mediocre soso stuffs. I don't consider im very good because im french....but some yeah should check a 5 minutes basic english tutorial to help them before making a blog or audio site, but chinese are kinda dumb about this too...they are even worst in english than lets say a german or sweden dude or whatever.
> 
> ...



Although I may be throwing stones on my roof, I think you're right about a lot of things you say:

- I'll try to put pictures in small mode to make it easier to read.
- I will put my conclusion in addition to the link.

I'm a stranger to Facebook, I hardly ever use it.

This time I spent little on 11.11 (just a few wires) because I'm poorer than you, I'm saving to buy a Topping DX3 Pro for Christmas. If I get it I'll do a review.

In summer I bought the xDuoo X3II, although my destination was the xDuoo X20 after reading your review, but this new model appeared cheaper and I bought it. I'm very happy with it, but I'll always look forward to trying the X20.

As for your comments about people who do reviews, like me now, I also agree. You don't always get what you want and you shouldn't always like what you get.
After a lot of time chopping stone doing reviews, especially in Spanish, of products bought entirely by me (and some chifi with great discount), now I think I've had some "luck". As you well know, English is not my mother language, but I don't just try to write well, nor to take good pictures (hence I put them in big). I try to be honest and concise in my opinions and help others. But in the end my opinion is just one more and also subjective and possibly not the most appropriate.

When you write publicly you should be open to criticism and therefore I applaud yours, you don't have hair on your tongue (Spanish expression to say that you express your opinion clearly).
I don't try to justify myself, I just pick up the glove you threw at me.
But just look at it this way: there is someone who has offered me a deal, he did his job, I now have to do mine in the best possible way. That all sponsored reviews are positive distorting reality? It's quite probable. I think that's the question you raise. But I can only speak for myself.

When you enter a forum like this you spend some time learning how to create an opinion about the people who write and comment, and then get your own impressions.
But sometimes you just go in to read reviews of a product that interests you and in the end you may not have a reliable opinion. That's sad, between all of us we have to help that does not happen, the people who spend their money trust us. That's my goal.
That's why I liked talking to you about all this.

Sorry for the offtopic.

Pd.: I hope you receive a new EP10 without problems to resume the conversation about it again.


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Where did you get the coupon from?



It was just a five dollar eBay coupon for any order over 5 bucks. It was on the eBay page when I pulled it up. Don't know if it's still available


----------



## TLDRonin

Slater said:


> Where did you get the coupon from?


It doesn't work for me, but I found this after searching

Looks like the criteria is:
*Who’s eligible for the Coupon?*
Only invited, registered eBay users who see the Coupon in My eBay are eligible. Sorry, no forwarding—Coupon is not transferable.


----------



## jwong

trumpethead said:


> It was just a five dollar eBay coupon for any order over 5 bucks. It was on the eBay page when I pulled it up. Don't know if it's still available



I have several accounts and only one got the coupon, so I'm not sure what Ebay's criteria is.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 11, 2018)

cqtek said:


> Although I may be throwing stones on my roof, I think you're right about a lot of things you say:
> 
> - I'll try to put pictures in small mode to make it easier to read.
> - I will put my conclusion in addition to the link.
> ...



I like you even more now bro. Im as hard with myself, in my head there a torture device, but nobody but me know it hehe

See you really go lot of new IEM, wow....Wich one you can't live without?

I'm very curious about the TRN IM1 even if its ''just'' an hybrid...look like to have serious work behind it. This is why im more curious about them than the V80 that will arrive and wich i'm afraid it sound too chifi ZS6ish. One random dude say on random thing about IM1: too bright. Ask hime question on NBBA and no answer just Too bright. Anybody can confirm this very revelating impression?? Cause well, when I read there publicity they say the contraryand describe the sound as very SMOOTH.






As well, about craftsmanship, it have one sound tube per driver, wich confirm seriousness of engineering. Housing is kind of the same as the Kinera H3 that sell for 100$. When I order them they were 25$.





Hope its not just a looker that sound W shape like in the expression What, wich was my reaction listening to the H3.


----------



## durwood (Dec 11, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm very curious about the TRN IM1 even if its ''just'' an hybrid...look like to have serious work behind it. This is why im more curious about them than the V80 that will arrive and wich i'm afraid it sound too chifi ZS6ish. One random dude say on random thing about IM1: too bright. Ask hime question on NBBA and no answer just Too bright. Anybody can confirm this very revelating impression?? Cause well, when I read there publicity they say the contraryand describe the sound as very SMOOTH.well, about craftsmanship, it have one sound tube per driver, wich confirm seriousness of engineering. Housing is kind of the same as the Kinera H3 that sell for 100$. When I order them they were 25$.
> 
> Hope its not just a looker that sound W shape like in the expression What, wich was my reaction listening to the H3.



I think mine should be arriving soon, Jim at Nicehck took care of me when I had an issue with my Audbos P4 and he is sending me the IM1 as a resolution.

From audiobudget FB a post from some guy named Larry


> Larry Fulton  A lot of people wonder why TRN tunes their IEMs to sound so different from each other, whereas companies like KZ tunes their IEMs quite similarly (sometimes with slight tweak). Here is why...
> 
> IM1 - tuned for details and resolution. Therefore expect more strident and sibilant sound compared to the rest of the TRN line-up (if you are treble sensitive, avoid it!). The IM1 is meant to cut into the recording like a precision surgical tool and extract every ounce of micro-details from it. An extremely V-shaped earphone with greater emphasis in the low and upper regions of the audio spectrum. Ideal for live music and stage/performance monitoring purposes.
> 
> ...



He also posted a graph of the TRN IM1 with the ZS6 superimposed see spoiler


Spoiler


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, this get me nervous now...but the graph look less peaky in upper highs than ZS6....it even make me wonder about micro details. I'm not always at same level with Larry even if I respect him.

Music choice for V80 make me nervous too ahah but I guess we can exchange Diana Krall for Agnes Obel and Elvis for Timber Timbre.

I like the fact they haven't an obsessive house sound cause if so, your F if you don't like it.

Thanks for the share!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I like you even more now bro. Im as hard with myself, in my head there a torture device, but nobody but me know it hehe
> 
> See you really go lot of new IEM, wow....Wich one you can't live without?
> 
> ...


 I have an IM1 on the way right now I'll be doing a review of it once I get it. I'm also worried it will have  piercing highs but I'll see once I get my hands on it.


----------



## CoiL

durwood said:


> I think mine should be arriving soon, Jim at Nicehck took care of me when I had an issue with my Audbos P4 and he is sending me the IM1 as a resolution.
> 
> From audiobudget FB a post from some guy named Larry
> 
> ...


Those impressions and graphs scrap off my hopes for IM1 immediately! Horrible graph, especially spikes @ 6-7kHz.


----------



## ShabtabQ (Dec 12, 2018)

Ummm, beautiful but highs hurts, lets burn in then will give impressions.


----------



## weedophile

@Nymphonomaniac the P3 can be had during black friday for ard $25++ and my impression might be abit different from most as i begun with using the TRN 2.5mm balanced through my Sabaj. I found the sound to be very weird and then i switched to the 8-core silver cable that i have from the unbalanced output and it sound much better. The isolation is horrendous despite its form factor but the stage is ok-ish wide but super deeeeep. The instrument separation is crazy IMO (listening to In the box - Amy Winehouse and the cymbals throughout with the vocals + backup vocals just makes u able to visualise where they are). I find them to be airy, and no harshness at all. Bass placement is very forward (not impactful just very near the ears) but lack the body. Mids are nice as the end of notes fades naturally. I think they are like a _/ shaped IEM.

If u ask me to buy it at the list price if i know it will sound like this, i will wait for a sale and go for the BQ3 instead

PS: I saw the graph on the other thread but seems like it sound different. I think the cables altered the signature, or maybe its just the balanced vs unbalance output


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Those impressions and graphs scrap off my hopes for IM1 immediately! Horrible graph, especially spikes @ 6-7kHz.



I think as interesting as it could be, graph should be taken with a grain of salt....even Audiobudget say it, its not professional measuring equipment that he have. But yeah, the graph make me nervous too, now it will be the mix of this graph with the one of my ears that will conclude how they sound. 

From your point of view, what this spike would do....splashy hissy cymbals and such??


----------



## cqtek (Dec 12, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I like you even more now bro. Im as hard with myself, in my head there a torture device, but nobody but me know it hehe
> 
> See you really go lot of new IEM, wow....Wich one you can't live without?
> 
> ...



I received several updates to review but the NiceHCK M6 was the one that surprised me the most. As I had a lot of work I left it aside after checking that it was improved with a different cable. Then I placed an order for a better cable. As you can see I have many IEMs, but this M6 I really liked its profile. Now is the time to test the M6. I'll tell you later.
I also really liked one whose brand is banned here, so I can not talk about it. But it's worth less than $ 50.
Regarding the TRN that you comment, seeing the graphics does not attract me very much.
I think I'm waiting for a couple of IEMs to come in under $ 50.

I have been reading your review of the EB2 and the comparison you make against the Tomahawk, I see that we have different tastes. I never liked Tomahawks, so much so that I ended up giving them away. Maybe I did not notice any bass or they were too big for my ears and that did not allow their enjoyment. Interestingly, the same thing happened with the PT16, which also got rid of them.
To give you an idea, my favorites were the Samsara that a friend left me, but they are expensive for me. Something cheaper that I like are the Yincrow RW-9, so you have another reference.


----------



## Wiljen

cqtek said:


> I have been reading your review of the EB2 and the comparison you make against the Tomahawk, I see that we have different tastes. I never liked Tomahawks, so much so that I ended up giving them away. Maybe I did not notice any bass or they were too big for my ears and that did not allow their enjoyment. Interestingly, the same thing happened with the PT16, which also got rid of them.
> To give you an idea, my favorites were the Samsara that a friend left me, but they are expensive for me. Something cheaper that I like are the Yincrow RW-9, so you have another reference.



I compared the EB2/EBX to the Tomahawk as well and think you and I might be more or less in the same boat on opinions of them.   I'd suggest looking at the NiceHCK ep10.  it is not a true earbud, but fits very similarly to one and has a signature I think you will appreciate.  It also retails for <$25 so should be in your budget as well.


----------



## cqtek (Dec 12, 2018)

Wiljen said:


> I compared the EB2/EBX to the Tomahawk as well and think you and I might be more or less in the same boat on opinions of them.   I'd suggest looking at the NiceHCK ep10.  it is not a true earbud, but fits very similarly to one and has a signature I think you will appreciate.  It also retails for <$25 so should be in your budget as well.



Thanks for the advice, but I even wrote a review about them (EP10) here 

I'm also happy to share tastes with someone.


----------



## Wiljen

cqtek said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I even wrote a review about them (EP10) here
> 
> I'm also happy to share tastes with someone.



Just read your notes on the EP10, It does sound you and I value a lot of the same things in the signature.


----------



## JanJan

Hi guys. Is there any good budget type-c chifi around yet? The more universal the better


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 12, 2018)

cqtek said:


> I received several updates to review but the NiceHCK M6 was the one that surprised me the most. As I had a lot of work I left it aside after checking that it was improved with a different cable. Then I placed an order for a better cable. As you can see I have many IEMs, but this M6 I really liked its profile. Now is the time to test the M6. I'll tell you later.
> I also really liked one whose brand is banned here, so I can not talk about it. But it's worth less than $ 50.
> Regarding the TRN that you comment, seeing the graphics does not attract me very much.
> I think I'm waiting for a couple of IEMs to come in under $ 50.
> ...



I hate the PT16, if I have a dog, will give them to eat. Bass distort, soundstage is small, and everything sound dry and thin. For the Tomahawk, look like its really a hate or love affair...there a solid fan base as well about those but its not bass for sure and it really can't deal with sub or lower end, will perhaps distort but unlike the PT16 all the the rest is perfect and soundstage is near on par with EBX. Vocal are very addictive and the upper mids tame after a while so no hissing anymore. EBX are really my only earbud that can deal with all my music style without sounding disastrous in either the low, mids or highs. As I know you listen to lot of IDM, Tomahawk is sure an horrifious choice!

For EB2, what hit me hard is the soundstage and layering difference, put to shame this otherwise okay earbud.


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening to the TRN IM1's (with KZ starline tips) Great bass, highs are very clear and not horrible at all (as I have read), mids are recessed as this is a V shaped iem. Sound great in my opinion.


----------



## MidSmoothness

HungryPanda said:


> Listening to the TRN IM1's (with KZ starline tips) Great bass, highs are very clear and not horrible at all (as I have read), mids are recessed as this is a V shaped iem. Sound great in my opinion.



Your list of audio equipments never stops am I right? I’m pretty curious how much you and your wife spent on IEM’s alone haha!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HungryPanda said:


> Listening to the TRN IM1's (with KZ starline tips) Great bass, highs are very clear and not horrible at all (as I have read), mids are recessed as this is a V shaped iem. Sound great in my opinion.



 Panda is the only reassuring mammal from bear family, thanks for the cuddling impression!


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I hate the PT16, if I have a dog, will give them to eat. Bass distort, soundstage is small, and everything sound dry and thin.


Based on how well dogs can hear he'll probably hate it more


----------



## stryed (Dec 12, 2018)

Oooh yeaaah. Finally, NiceHCK P3 in the house! (12 days in national customs???maybe fukurubo loosely translates into BOMB!)
First impressions are interesting, but can't comment yet. So far so good! Seperation stands out with trinkling highs that's very atmospheric, but it's too early to compare and A/B.
Comfort and fit are terrific for my ears. No wiggling around like the triangular-shaped IT01, and no discomfort like the KZ ZS5.

Looks: I do not like. These type of transparent plastic casing with sparkles looks like cheap jewelry that's more suited for a little girl or a grandma with bad taste who doesn't give a ****. Wish they had offered a black color. Boring perhaps but that's just me. WIll have to commute with this ugly things tomorrow  In the end, looks don't matter, but effort should not be taken to make something ugly.

Cable is not tangly, that I likey


----------



## TechnoidFR

stryed said:


> Oooh yeaaah. Finally, NiceHCK P3 in the house!
> First impressions are interesting, but can't comment yet. So far so good!Seperation stands out but it's too early to compare and A/B.
> Comfort and fit are terrific for my ears. No wiggling around like the triangular-shaped IT01, and no discomfort like the KZ ZS5.
> 
> ...



I share my impression in nicehck topic


----------



## stryed

TechnoidFR said:


> I share my impression in nicehck topic



Oh I had no idea that was created for NiceHCK, I thought It was DMG/6 oriented. Will be moving along there. 
Merci, et bonne continuation sur youtube where you manage to condense impressions nicely.


----------



## ThanosD

So, I finally received the T2'sb and I love them. Damn, they sound so good to my ears that I don't even mind the less quantity of bass. Also, I have tried a number of tips, but the oroginal blue foam ones seem to offer the best quality. Do you have any advise on how to keep them clean, except of the obvious of course, to have clean ear canals?

I also received the Plextone X41M. Huge bass response, but the treble gets pretty piercing at higher volumes. They also have a huge problem with driver flex. It is at the point where, sometimes I will put them in my ears, and the one driver will flex temporarily, and I will have to fiddle with them, get out and put them again, to unflex it to sound properly.


----------



## TechnoidFR

stryed said:


> Oh I had no idea that was created for NiceHCK, I thought It was DMG/6 oriented. Will be moving along there.
> Merci, et bonne continuation sur youtube where you manage to condense impressions nicely.



Oh attend attend

Un Français ?


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> So, I finally received the T2'sb and I love them. Damn, they sound so good to my ears that I don't even mind the less quantity of bass. Also, I have tried a number of tips, but the oroginal blue foam ones seem to offer the best quality. Do you have any advise on how to keep them clean, except of the obvious of course, to have clean ear canals?
> 
> I also received the Plextone X41M. Huge bass response, but the treble gets pretty piercing at higher volumes. They also have a huge problem with driver flex. It is at the point where, sometimes I will put them in my ears, and the one driver will flex temporarily, and I will have to fiddle with them, get out and put them again, to unflex it to sound properly.



Keep the foam tips clean, or the T2?

If it’s the foam tips, there is not much you can do. Foam tips are a maintenance item, and get more worn out each time you use them. They must eventually be replaced. How often depends on a number of factors. Usually every 2-3 months if well cared for.

What you can do is help them last as long as possible. Keep your ears clean (I do before every time I use IEMs). Also keep the IEMs in a carry case whenever not in use, which will help slow the buildup of dust and dirt.

You can try *gently* cleaning them every week with a soft microfiber cloth dampened with alcohol. But you have to be really careful; cleaning them too forcibly will wear them even faster.


----------



## ThanosD

Slater said:


> Keep the foam tips clean, or the T2?
> 
> If it’s the foam tips, there is not much you can do. Foam tips are a maintenance item, and get more worn out each time you use them. They must eventually be replaced. How often depends on a number of factors. Usually every 2-3 months if well cared for.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was referring to the foam tips. I am already following the advise you gave , so I guess there isn't anything else I can do. I will try the micro fiber cloth method though. Any recommendations for replacements? I have already tried the newbee ones, and they were way inferior as far as fit his l goes, and they worn out in about a month. I wasn't using a case back then though, so that might be it.

P.S. The cable of the T2s is kinda joke. The 4core KZ aftermarket one is thicker, and more robust than this 8core. I will soon order one of the new TRN 8core ones, as they look to be of higher quality.


----------



## Toastybob

Slater said:


> Keep the foam tips clean, or the T2?
> 
> If it’s the foam tips, there is not much you can do. Foam tips are a maintenance item, and get more worn out each time you use them. They must eventually be replaced. How often depends on a number of factors. Usually every 2-3 months if well cared for.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use alcohol on foam tips. When I tried using comply tips after using alcohol based ear drops, even after rinsing it out, they were ruined.


----------



## Slater

Toastybob said:


> I wouldn't use alcohol on foam tips. When I tried using comply tips after using alcohol based ear drops, even after rinsing it out, they were ruined.



What kind of alcohol? I’ve used 70% rubbing alcohol with good luck.

The key isn’t saturating the foam, just gently wiping the surface with a barely damp micro fiber cloth.


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> Yeah, I was referring to the foam tips. I am already following the advise you gave , so I guess there isn't anything else I can do. I will try the micro fiber cloth method though. Any recommendations for replacements? I have already tried the newbee ones, and they were way inferior as far as fit his l goes, and they worn out in about a month. I wasn't using a case back then though, so that might be it.
> 
> P.S. The cable of the T2s is kinda joke. The 4core KZ aftermarket one is thicker, and more robust than this 8core. I will soon order one of the new TRN 8core ones, as they look to be of higher quality.



Well, there’s 2 main shapes of foam - cone (wedge) and ball. I prefer the ball type.

There’s also slow expanding and fast expanding.

And the cone, there’s 3 different outer sizes (S, M, and L). The M is the most common size available. Only a few sellers have the S and L.

Finally, there’s the different sizes of inside diameter (corresponding to different nozzle sizes).

So when you say the fit is inferior, It could be due to the outside diameter, or the shape.

Also, are you squishing/rolling the foam before you put it in your ear? Some people don’t know that, and just slide it in like a silicone tip.

Can you elaborate on the issues you had with the fit?


----------



## NeonHD

Can anybody recommend me a pair of chi-fi with amazing clarity and detail in the lower to upper treble (6Khz-20Khz)? Not looking for a loud and upfront ("hot") treble per se, but I desire something inoffensive/transparent and yet is unbelievably detailed. What is the IEM I should be looking for?


----------



## thejoker13

NeonHD said:


> Can anybody recommend me a pair of chi-fi with amazing clarity and detail in the lower to upper treble (6Khz-20Khz)? Not looking for a loud and upfront ("hot") treble per se, but I desire something inoffensive/transparent and yet is unbelievably detailed. What is the IEM I should be looking for?


Toneking T4 fit that description to a tee, and can be recommended highly. I guess you'll get different recommendations based on what budget you have. How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## ShakyJake

From the deals thread (Thanks @phthora):

Massdrop has the *Macaw GT600s IEMs* for $40, down from $100.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/macaw-gt600s-iem

Does anyone around here have any experience with it?


----------



## TechnoidFR

ShakyJake said:


> From the deals thread (Thanks @phthora):
> 
> Massdrop has the *Macaw GT600s IEMs* for $40, down from $100.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/macaw-gt600s-iem
> ...



I have them

Love this system. 3 filters for 3 different uses. But not the best for this price. Bass filter is very cool. Standard is little shouty for me now.

Great soundstage and aerial. Good details but not the best. Very small and good fit. Isolation is good but less than last kz.

For 40$ it's great deal for me


----------



## CoiL

stryed said:


> No wiggling around like the triangular-shaped IT01


Smaller tips (pushed all the way down on level with nozzle tip) and deep fit doesn`t help?


----------



## Almazbek

I have just recieved Tin audio t2.  These earphones are so good. I cant believe that cheap headphones can sound so good. Bass is accurate and tight. I cant say that t2's lacking in bass. Mids are so detailed, guitars are wonderful on these. High are bright, very airy sound. The only thing i dont like is maybe 6khz or 7khz, sometimes snare sound unnatural. T2 has great instrument positioning and separation, and good depth. They remind me eph100 with a bit more bright highs. One of the best purchases I've made.


----------



## HAMS

What's best 2 pin IEM under $50 with neutral sound signature? Trn v80 or Zsn any other suggestions? My priority is lean quick bass. I can always EQ the mid or highs.


----------



## ThanosD

HAMS said:


> What's best 2 pin IEM under $50 with neutral sound signature? Trn v80 or Zsn any other suggestions? My priority is lean quick bass. I can always EQ the mid or highs.


Check for the Tin Audio T2 (or pro), I think these might fit your criteria. There are reports of the mmcx connectors on the cable failing, and I can tell you that the cable seems rather delicate, so if you finally decide to get them, an aftermarket cable would be a good idea.

Edit: Nvm, now I see you said 2pin, so my recommendation is irrelevant.


----------



## MidSmoothness (Dec 13, 2018)

HAMS said:


> What's best 2 pin IEM under $50 with neutral sound signature? Trn v80 or Zsn any other suggestions? My priority is lean quick bass. I can always EQ the mid or highs.



BQEYZ KB100


----------



## TLDRonin

HAMS said:


> What's best 2 pin IEM under $50 with neutral sound signature? Trn v80 or Zsn any other suggestions? My priority is lean quick bass. I can always EQ the mid or highs.


neither are neutral

You'd probably want a BA driver IEM with that bass preference


----------



## audionab

did anyone try "specific brand" **** the one with piezoelectric driver?


----------



## Slater (Dec 13, 2018)

HAMS said:


> What's best 2 pin IEM under $50 with neutral sound signature? Trn v80 or Zsn any other suggestions? My priority is lean quick bass. I can always EQ the mid or highs.





TLDRonin said:


> neither are neutral
> 
> You'd probably want a BA driver IEM with that bass preference



@HAMS may mean neutral _tonality_ (ie no coloration such as warm cold etc), not flat tuning.

Unfortunately, neutral is one of those vague terms that could mean different things to different people.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

audionab said:


> did anyone try "specific brand" **** the one with piezoelectric driver?


Was going to get one on BF, but had already ordered BQ3 and Semkarch CNT1, so decided to wait a bit.  Japanese reviews on it are a bit mixed.  At $20 now,  so after I get rid of some stuff I plan on trying them out.  

Anyway,  would like to hear somebody impressions of them too.


----------



## NeonHD

thejoker13 said:


> Toneking T4 fit that description to a tee, and can be recommended highly. I guess you'll get different recommendations based on what budget you have. How much are you willing to spend?



Wow the Toneking T4 is definitely a luxury IEM. Anything below $100 is my budget, but I'm also open to pricey suggestions for future considerations.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 13, 2018)

Finally got my kz zsn dang they are good. I'm shocked how good they are for the price. I've only been listening to them for a little bit but the one thing I did notice is that for as good as the bass is it does sometimes overpower the rest of the frequencies just a little at higher volumes. But I'll have to let them burn in for my full impressions.


----------



## fljoe

Yes @PCgaming4ever ... I was pleasantly surprised too .. been using it with my V30 now and really enjoying the sounds. I also use it to watch movies on my android Galaxy S3 Tab and these are real loud. Really a good buy for such a low price. I am planning on buying couple more as backups.


----------



## thejoker13

NeonHD said:


> Wow the Toneking T4 is definitely a luxury IEM. Anything below $100 is my budget, but I'm also open to pricey suggestions for future considerations.


My apologies. I'm subscribed to several similar threads and didn't realize that I was in the under 100.00 chifi thread, or I wouldn't have given that recommendation, lol. They're good though, but not appropriate for this thread, so I'll shut up and let someone else try and help you, that has more knowledgeable answers for this thread.


----------



## harry501501

1clearhead said:


> Just can't help but notice that the ZSN stands out with that edgy looking metal-alloy shiny glare!...Who would believe they're the cheapest in the bunch!
> 
> ...Are they the cheapest in the bunch?



They are lovely looking earphones. Not the cheapest tho... first two are £7.99. ZSN look enormous don't they... but fit great. The last one is the BGVP DMG which sadly didn't live up to my expectations but you can't get them all right. I wish I'd gone with the BQEYZ BQ3 like I was going to originally on BF... tho I have ordered them now, can't wait to get em


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yep, with the EZaudio D4 i really need brain burn in to enjoy them ,but once its done they feel quite agile, detailed and towards neutral. 
Soundstage isn't big nor its deep, but overall presentation feel right. No brillance, so no hissing neither. Layering is so so, as if it forget a section and do better in highs separation. Not bassy but I prefer this. 
Just a little bit dry to my taste and lack transparency, wich is why I adapt my mind to enjoy them.

You can find way worst at 10$.

Anyway, now i'm very intrigue by the ****, wich is a banned brand if I understand?? 
I'm confuse cause HCK have them and it have nothing to do with the banned seller, its a fully realized no BS brand, one of the very first chifi earphone maker I respect.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> I share my impression in nicehck topic


Monsieur, are you the guy that I just write too lately on Youtube...about EB2 being ''ecouteur bouton'' and stuffs??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

This dude kind of make a real review, and i'm on par about its D4 impression, even if I listen less than an hours to them, wich perhaps explain i did not hear hissing, but i'm no very treble sensitive. Anyway,its refreshingly articulate!


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Anyway, now i'm very intrigue by the ****, wich is a banned brand if I understand??
> I'm confuse cause HCK have them and it have nothing to do with the banned seller, its a fully realized no BS brand, one of the very first chifi earphone maker I respect.



According to the Admins, that brand is owned by the banned parent company.

How the Admins came upon this information, or what evidence they have to prove it, is unknown to me.

Unfortunately, they say it’s a banned brand so that’s about all there is on the matter.

It’s sad though, because that particular brand you are getting to has some famous models teleased through the years. Those models were discussed at length, and constantly recommended by many people. Then one day *poof* all gone


----------



## 1clearhead

harry501501 said:


> They are lovely looking earphones. Not the cheapest tho... first two are £7.99. ZSN look enormous don't they... but fit great. The last one is the BGVP DMG which sadly didn't live up to my expectations but you can't get them all right. I wish I'd gone with the BQEYZ BQ3 like I was going to originally on BF... tho I have ordered them now, can't wait to get em


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Danfish98 (Dec 14, 2018)

Looking to upgrade to something a little better than what KZ offers. Looking in the $100 range. I mainly listen to hard rock and metal. I like elevated subbass with neutral midbass to prevent muddiness and bleeding into the mids. Good separation is very important, especially for busy metal tracks and I don't think I've ever heard that from anything I've tried so far, so that's my top want. I prefer brighter highs to give more sparkle and air and I dislike dark sounding headphones.
Here's what I've tried so far and my thoughts on each:
KZ ZS5 - great bass and detail but much too sibilant
KZ ZS10 - I like how analytical it is but needs more subbass and treble that isn't so recessed. Comfort is also an issue
KZ ES4 - too much midbass bleed into mids, upper mids are much too shouty, though cutting 2khz a few db with an equalizer improves them greatly. I like their treble quite a bit, especially with the KZ USB C cable.
KZ ZS4 - can't say much about the sound because I can't handle the fit for more than about 5 minutes. I obviously have odd shaped ears since everyone else raves about their comfort.
KZ ZSA - perfect comfort. My ideal bass signature. Mediocre mids and highs.
TRN V80 - least favorite chifi iem I've tried. Somehow the treble manages to sound both sibilant and dark to me.

Based on these experiences and my preferred sound signature I'd love some recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1clearhead

Danfish98 said:


> Looking to upgrade to something a little better than what KZ offers. Looking in the $100 range. *I mainly listen to hard rock and metal. I like elevated subbass with neutral midbass to prevent muddiness and blessing into the mids. Good separation is very important, especially for busy metal tracks and I don't think I've ever heard that from anything I've tried so far, so that's my top want. I prefer brighter highs to give more sparkle and air and I dislike dark sounding headphones.*
> Here's what I've tried so far and my thoughts on each:
> KZ ZS5 - great bass and detail but much too sibilant
> KZ ZS10 - I like how analytical it is but needs more subbass and treble that isn't so recessed. Comfort is also an issue
> ...


After reading what you're looking for, you should really give the ZSN a shot!


----------



## 1clearhead

More interesting facts about the KZ and CCA, brother and sister team! 


Check it out...
Post #20593 


-Clear


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 14, 2018)

The KZ ZS7 is out it's a 4BA + 1DD config

   
I'll probably be picking up a pair for review.


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> The KZ ZS7 is out it's a 4BA + 1DD config
> 
> I'll probably be picking up a pair for review.



Looks like they’re using (2) 30095 BAs in the nozzle again, just like the ZS6.

I sure hope it isn’t too sharp...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Looks like they’re using (2) 30095 BAs in the nozzle again, just like the ZS6.
> 
> I sure hope it isn’t too sharp...


Yeah I hope not maybe they tuned them better this time. I'm going to bet it's not a lot better because of Chi-Fi's tendency to have piercing treble. Thats why I'm debating purchasing them.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Yeah I hope not maybe they tuned them better this time. I'm going to bet it's not a lot better because of Chi-Fi's tendency to have piercing treble. Thats why I'm debating purchasing them.


+1 I'll wait for a good amount of reputable reviews before deciding to get one.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Monsieur, are you the guy that I just write too lately on Youtube...about EB2 being ''ecouteur bouton'' and stuffs??



Yes


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Looks like they’re using (2) 30095 BAs in the nozzle again, just like the ZS6.
> 
> I sure hope it isn’t too sharp...



I think not, but more like kc2 or bq3. More neutral


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> I think not, but more like kc2 or bq3. More neutral



If you’re saying that because it has 2 midrange BA drivers, keep in mind those midrange BAs are replacing the 6mm DD KZ used for midrange in the ZS5 v2 and ZS6. So in theory it could sound extremely similar to the ZS6.

It will pretty much boil down to the crossover.

We’ll have to wait and see.

I’m with the others; I’ll hold off until numerous reports come in. That’s been working for me so far, allowing me to avoid a lot of recent ChuFi turds and cherry pick the good stuff.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> If you’re saying that because it has 2 midrange BA drivers, keep in mind those midrange BAs are replacing the 6mm DD KZ used for midrange in the ZS5 v2 and ZS6. So in theory it could sound extremely similar to the ZS6.
> 
> It will pretty much boil down to the crossover.
> 
> ...



Maybe better controlled ?


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> Maybe better controlled ?



Hopefully. The mids could have been better on the ZS6. Maybe this is the magic bullet.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Well my curiosity got the best of me and I ordered the KZ ZS7 should be here early next month


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> Well my curiosity got the best of me and I ordered the KZ ZS7 should be here early next month



Do you have the ZS6 to compare?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Do you have the ZS6 to compare?


No I never bought a pair because of the treble issue but I wanted to give these a shot. So unfortunately I won't be able to give a comparison.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> Yes



Small world isn't it?

I'm quite on par with your EP10 review: warm, bassy in lower end, with great musical mids and enough details to keep it lively. Oh, and an enourmous soundstage! (wish mine weren't defective to enjoy it fully!)


----------



## durwood

Slater said:


> Looks like they’re using (2) 30095 BAs in the nozzle again, just like the ZS6.
> 
> I sure hope it isn’t too sharp...



not from that graphic, it looks like all the BA's are inside the housing. Curious if there is any way they are directing the sound up the nozzle though.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Small world isn't it?
> 
> I'm quite on par with your EP10 review: warm, bassy in lower end, with great musical mids and enough details to keep it lively. Oh, and an enourmous soundstage! (wish mine weren't defective to enjoy it fully!)



Ah ah it's exact. And I'm the only French YouTuber which talk chofi with regular review. So very small world. I'm just an anateua but I acquired experience. And people like my review and my explanation. I'll must to try to write a review here. But my english is not very good

Thanks ! I know that your a big name in hifi ! in any case that I see. 
And no no no no I don't like z5000 !


----------



## TechnoidFR

PCgaming4ever said:


> No I never bought a pair because of the treble issue but I wanted to give these a shot. So unfortunately I won't be able to give a comparison.



I'll buy them for comparing but next month. The graphic that show kz seems more similar to kc2 than zs6.


----------



## DocHoliday (Dec 15, 2018)

durwood said:


> From audiobudget FB a post from some guy named Larry
> 
> "V10 - this earphone is tuned for classical music lovers, therefore bass is not the main emphasis. If you enjoy Mozart, Beethoven, Bach, Chopin, Tchaikovsky and Vivaldi, etc, even opera, V10 is your artistic companion."



I definitely disagree with his characterization of the TRN V10; it is definitely NOT transparent enough to render classical/baroque music properly. It's just too warm a signature that lacks micro-detail. Despite the V10's multiple drivers the V10 fail to take advantage of the layering capabilities that multiple drivers offer which is a pity. The V10 is very comfortable and I like the whole "iBasso IT03" look - detachable cables and all - but the sound signature is not one I would recommend for classical/baroque. 

My $6 single dynamic ED3 "Perfection", even with foam eartips, absolutely run circles around the V10.
I dislike foam eartips because they alter/mute some of the frequencies, to my ears, but even with foam eartips the $6 ED3 "Perfection" is far more transparent/revealing.

Just sayin'...





Slater said:


> Keep the foam tips clean, or the T2?
> 
> If it’s the foam tips, there is not much you can do. Foam tips are a maintenance item, and get more worn out each time you use them. They must eventually be replaced. How often depends on a number of factors. Usually every 2-3 months if well cared for.
> 
> ...



If/when I use foam eartips I clean mine by dropping them in some hydrogen peroxide which dissolves earwax. I drop them in a dixie cup and let them sit overnight. In the morning I use a paper towel to extract the moisture and I'm good to go.



NeonHD said:


> Can anybody recommend me a pair of chi-fi with amazing clarity and detail in the lower to upper treble (6Khz-20Khz)? Not looking for a loud and upfront ("hot") treble per se, but I desire something inoffensive/transparent and yet is unbelievably detailed. What is the IEM I should be looking for?



If you can find a pair, the $6 ED3 "Perfection" (KZ before the journey into hybrids).

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-ed3-perfection.22988/



B9's blog (3rd in-ear down)

https://thecontraptionist.blog/2016...-place-to-begin-your-audiophile-journey-pt-2/

Hope you can find a set for sale or trade..


----------



## mbwilson111

durwood said:


> Jim at Nicehck took care of me when I had an issue with my Audbos P4



What issue did you have?  I have an  Audbos P4 coming soon... is there something I should be aware of?


----------



## ThanosD (Dec 15, 2018)

Guys, I am thinking of buying the TRN IM1, but I cannot find any reviews, except for one video, which I don't know if can trust. Does anybody have an opinion about the IM1 sound quality? I saw a post a few pages back, but it didn't contain much detail, except from the sound signature, which is V shaped


----------



## littleaboutiem

ThanosD said:


> Guys, I am thinking of buying the TRN IM1, but I cannot find any reviews, except for one video, which I don't know if can trust. Does anybody have an opinion about the IM1 sound quality? I saw a post a few pages back, but it didn't contain much detail, except from the sound signature, which is V shaped



With my very limited time with them, it sounds like a $40 version of the IT01.

IT01 is still better on a number of departments, but I think you'll find more similarities than differences.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kp1821

mbwilson111 said:


> What issue did you have?  I have an  Audbos P4 coming soon... is there something I should be aware of?


Mine had a little crack on one of the earpieces probably manufacturing defect and rather cosmetic in nature. Check them carefully and do an unboxing video as soon as you get them. Bought them from the AK store settled it with a discount on my next order (customer support friendly and good). Also mine came boxed but sealed with a misplaced ordinary sticker not wrapped in film of any kind, seemed strange. So interested to know how your package comes up and first impressions  .


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Just looking for anyone that has any experience with both Havi B3 Pro 1 and Tinaudio T2. Have Havi, thinking if it makes sinse  to buy T2?


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just looking for anyone that has any experience with both Havi B3 Pro 1 and Tinaudio T2. Have Havi, thinking if it makes sinse  to buy T2?



I think this all stopped making sense ages ago


----------



## BadReligionPunk

None of it makes sense to my wife and I honestly cannot under any circumstance argue why I need to have 40 different earphones,  so I am trying to circumvent my addiction and make her happy too.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> I think this all stopped making sense ages ago


True that I just got a pair of IEMs in the mail this week and then ordered another pair today. I was checking my orders from Ali and realized I have 7 headphones on the way to me, some cases, and a ton of eartips. The phrase commonly used on this form "slow down and listen to what I have" is more of a pipe dream every time a new IEM comes out.


----------



## Slater (Dec 15, 2018)

BadReligionPunk said:


> None of it makes sense to my wife and I honestly cannot under any circumstance argue why I need to have 40 different earphones,  so I am trying to circumvent my addiction and make her happy too.



It’s like shoes, dresses, hats, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, etc. I doubt she has only 1 of those things...

Different IEMs are just different musical styles, different looks (fashion), different functions. I wouldn’t wear snow boots to a black tie party, not would I wear leather dress shoes to the beach.

The nice thing about most ChiFi is it’s relatively inexpensive. I wouldn’t even think twice about having numerous IEMs, if I only had $5-$25 in each one. It’s no different than having 1 pair that cost the same exact amount.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The nice thing about most ChiFi is it’s relatively inexpensive.



It can escalate into multiple purchases that are well over $100 each.  Definitely time to slow down here.


----------



## Slater (Dec 15, 2018)

mbwilson111 said:


> It can escalate into multiple purchases that are well over $100 each.  Definitely time to slow down here.



Yeah, I agree. Heck, it can escalate into multiple purchases of $2,000 each!

It does definitely take self control not to be tempted by every new IEM that’s released.


----------



## CoiL

Higer the price, more ppl should look FR graphs and reviews together to see where they will be heading with potential buy.
Under 50$ IEMs - I personally do not care so much.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea,  crazy thing is my wife doesn't collect anything or buy anything really. When I came into the relationship I brought - 3000 video games, 25 consoles, 2200 CDs,  1500 DVD and BR,  26 guitars,  multiple 4x12 cabs,  multiple amps, gobs of recording equip,  gobs of PC and laptops,  about 100 pair of sneakers(DC,Adidas, Puma), an Aprilia motorcycle and a vintage Vesta scooter.  

Don't even get me started on my action figure/anime doll collection.  Lol

While I did bring in about 5 pair of headphones, I just went bonkers about 3 years ago and I'm just getting warmed up. 

She is really really nice to me,  but the older we get, the less crap she wants to look at.  Cant blame her. I'm a collector type though.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

And so yea, Havi B3 pro 1 Vs T2. Both Legend status 2 dd IEMs with a kind of neutral balanced sound signature.  Is the newer t2 better?


----------



## trumpethead

BadReligionPunk said:


> None of it makes sense to my wife and I honestly cannot under any circumstance argue why I need to have 40 different earphones,  so I am trying to circumvent my addiction and make her happy too.



Only 40 huh....


----------



## trumpethead (Dec 16, 2018)

Slater said:


> It’s like shoes, dresses, hats, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, etc. I doubt she has only 1 of those things...
> 
> Different IEMs are just different musical styles, different looks (fashion), different functions. I wouldn’t wear snow boots to a black tie party, not would I wear leather dress shoes to the beach.
> 
> The nice thing about most ChiFi is it’s relatively inexpensive. I wouldn’t even think twice about having numerous IEMs, if I only had $5-$25 in each one. It’s no different than having 1 pair that cost the same exact amount.



At least Chi Fi is giving us value for dollar. I started out buying the 2-300 dollar iems and thank goodness I am no longer doing that since I am getting close to comparable sound quality in the under 100 dollar price range....It's all relative...


----------



## Holypal

BadReligionPunk said:


> And so yea, Havi B3 pro 1 Vs T2. Both Legend status 2 dd IEMs with a kind of neutral balanced sound signature.  Is the newer t2 better?



T2 definitely has better build. and it has detachable cable.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Holypal said:


> T2 definitely has better build. and it has detachable cable.


Yes,  good points. 

What I will probably end up doing is buying one(T2) at sale,  to compare, thus adding one more IEM to the collection,  and eliciting that death glare I'm sure to receive.


----------



## 1clearhead

My first impressions are up on the new CCA C10 from the KZ family!
 Post #20678

-Clear


----------



## thejoker13

I  picked up the Simgot EM2 from Amazon last week. They were on sale, and then also had a 10% coupon that could be applied as well. In total, I ended getting them for only $95.00. It's early yet, but I like them alot and don't find them to have any huge glaring issues. I really feel they're underrated around here, as I've not seen much about them on the forums or anything, and they do so much right. More detailed impressions will be coming soon, after I have a good chance to really get to know them.


----------



## TLDRonin

trumpethead said:


> At least Chi Fi is giving us value for dollar. I started out buying the 2-300 dollar iems and thank goodness I am no longer doing that since I am getting close to comparable sound quality in the under 100 dollar price range....It's all relative...


I disagree, in a sense. I like chi-fi as a way to hear different sound signatures and find what I like. I can then buy something in the $200+ range that has my preferred sound signature.

Chi-fi and cheaper IEMs inherently have more "bang for your buck", as with many hobbies, but my more expensive IEMs still beat them handily.


----------



## Almazbek

I'm the last to recieve Nicehck ep10. Opened it, changed tips and... I've recieved a defective item. Left pice is neutral and right one is V-shaped.


----------



## trumpethead

TLDRonin said:


> I disagree, in a sense. I like chi-fi as a way to hear different sound signatures and find what I like. I can then buy something in the $200+ range that has my preferred sound signature.
> 
> Chi-fi and cheaper IEMs inherently have more "bang for your buck", as with many hobbies, but my more expensive IEMs still beat them handily.



As They should.... I just took the opposite route in my journey


----------



## HerrXRDS

PCgaming4ever said:


> The KZ ZS7 is out it's a 4BA + 1DD config
> 
> I'll probably be picking up a pair for review.



This is it. This might be the KZ I was waiting for. From all KZs the ZS6 is still my favorite. The bass, clarity, excitement and huge open soundstage is something I couldn't find done better in any of the other models I've tried. The piercing highs and slightly recessed mids were my only complains. Seems like they moved the BAs out of the nozzle and added a BA for mids which might solve those issues. Really excited about these.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HerrXRDS said:


> This is it. This might be the KZ I was waiting for. From all KZs the ZS6 is still my favorite. The bass, clarity, excitement and huge open soundstage is something I couldn't find done better in any of the other models I've tried. The piercing highs and slightly recessed mids were my only complains. Seems like they moved the BAs out of the nozzle and added a BA for mids which might solve those issues. Really excited about these.


I ordered a pair so I'll post a link to my review once I get them.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb

Do you guys know of any non NiceCHK(dt300, dt500) IEM in the 100$ range, that is using a purely multi-BA setup? Neutral, or mid centric signature preferred, I really don't like the V shaped sound.


----------



## april435

Gabbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> Do you guys know of any non NiceCHK(dt300, dt500) IEM in the 100$ range, that is using a purely multi-BA setup? Neutral, or mid centric signature preferred, I really don't like the V shaped sound.



Audbos P4 and Tenhz P4 Pro ( on sale ) can be found under 100$ and are dead neutral.


----------



## kp1821

Gabbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> Do you guys know of any non NiceCHK(dt300, dt500) IEM in the 100$ range, that is using a purely multi-BA setup? Neutral, or mid centric signature preferred, I really don't like the V shaped sound.


Audbos P4


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Gabbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> Do you guys know of any non NiceCHK(dt300, dt500) IEM in the 100$ range, that is using a purely multi-BA setup? Neutral, or mid centric signature preferred, I really don't like the V shaped sound.


I'm sure you saw all the other replies but the Tehnz p4 pro really is great especially for the sound signature your looking for. I have a review of it on my blog if you want to check it out links in my signature.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb

Thanks for the responses!
The Audbos P4 seems to good to be true :O How is the distortion at loud volumes?


----------



## april435

Gabbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> The Audbos P4 seems to good to be true :O How is the distortion at loud volumes?



You'll go deaf well before you reach a volume that they distort at.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb (Dec 17, 2018)

I've asked, because with the LZ A4 my attempts to listen to movies at night failed repeatedly, loud explosions & other sudden noises sound really distorted on my unit.


----------



## ACSlater

ThanosD said:


> Guys, I am thinking of buying the TRN IM1, but I cannot find any reviews, except for one video, which I don't know if can trust. Does anybody have an opinion about the IM1 sound quality? I saw a post a few pages back, but it didn't contain much detail, except from the sound signature, which is V shaped



I have a pair and regret I bought them. The sound is mediocre and no match for Tin Audio, which I bought for the same price on 11/11. They look and fit great and that's about it. I was looking for some cheap spare in ears and tested a bunch against my Westone um3x and UE TF10. Very hard to hear my guitar or singing like I'm used to (I use them in my band). The  KZ AS10 and Tin Audio T2 are decent and useable but not even close to my Westone or UE's.


----------



## Bartig

ThanosD said:


> Guys, I am thinking of buying the TRN IM1, but I cannot find any reviews, except for one video, which I don't know if can trust. Does anybody have an opinion about the IM1 sound quality? I saw a post a few pages back, but it didn't contain much detail, except from the sound signature, which is V shaped


The TRN IM1 doesn't do the trick for me. It has a bright oriented sound signature, with a fair amount of detail in the mids and highs and slightly above soundstage... it sounds a little to shallow for me though. The bass feels light, it lacks that deepness, that fullness that can bass make so addictive. Even though I'm not at all looking for a bass monster, the lack of it here is a drawback for me. I'd skip the TRN IM1.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to stick up for the TRN M1 the sub bass on these is amazing, they go very deep. I am using large starlines and get a great seal even without playing music they are one of the most isolating iems I possess. Perfect for commuting


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PCgaming4ever said:


> I ordered a pair so I'll post a link to my review once I get them.


@PCgaming4ever  can you please share the store link for these? Couldn't find them in official KZ store. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bartig (Dec 17, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I have to stick up for the TRN M1 the sub bass on these is amazing, they go very deep. I am using large starlines and get a great seal even without playing music they are one of the most isolating iems I possess. Perfect for commuting


Hmm, I too find the sub bass better than the 'slam'/ mid bass, but I don't have the same isolation and bass experience I think. That will be more tip rolling for me then...

Starting of with starlines.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Dani157 said:


> @PCgaming4ever  can you please share the store link for these? Couldn't find them in official KZ store. Thanks in advance.


Sent you PM can't post the link due to sub rules


----------



## ThanosD

Damn, and I was ready to pull the trigger. So I guess, these are a no, since there are owners that didn't find their sound pleasing. I will stick with the T2 for now and wait for a few reviews for the ZS7, or get the AS10, since these are sitting in my cart a long time now, and from what I have read, I will probably like them. Thanks a lot for the feedback guys!


----------



## paulindss

I got rid of my trn v80 and have a bqeyz kb1 to do a review in my youtube channel. Can anyone confirm if they sound identical ? I am finding kb1 weird and they should be identical, but at the time i loved the v80.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb

Ended up ordering the Audbos P4 for 76$, seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Bartig said:


> The TRN IM1 doesn't do the trick for me. It has a bright oriented sound signature, with a fair amount of detail in the mids and highs and slightly above soundstage... it sounds a little to shallow for me though. The bass feels light, it lacks that deepness, that fullness that can bass make so addictive. Even though I'm not at all looking for a bass monster, the lack of it here is a drawback for me. I'd skip the TRN IM1.


+1. With good fit, the sub-bass is good. But, the vocals and mids are so tinny and off timbre. I think they paired a good DD with a low quality BA.
KZ ZSN was also disappointing. Too much mid-bass bleed. Even for the low price they're going, both can be skipped.


----------



## normanl

Gabbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> Ended up ordering the Audbos P4 for 76$, seems like a pretty good deal.


Would you please share the link so that I may order it too.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb

normanl said:


> Would you please share the link so that I may order it too.



Sent you the link in a PM, because I'm uncertain whether links like that could be posted here.


----------



## 1clearhead

Here's my update on the CCA C10  

Click on link below...
 Post #20745


-Clear


----------



## normanl

How is  Audbos P4  compared to TENHZ P4 Pro? Which one is better with respect to sound quality?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Finally got my p3 after what seemed like forever. I need more time with them but right off the bat I switched the rubber tips for foam for more bass helped a lot still need a touch more will see when I burn them in. Mids are ok and highs are ok actually a little too dark sounding for me but the soundstage is nice. Right now they don't disappoint me but they also don't impress me.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb (Dec 18, 2018)

normanl said:


> How is  Audbos P4  compared to TENHZ P4 Pro? Which one is better with respect to sound quality?



I haven't heard either of them yet, obviously, but I spent quite a bit of time yesterday collecting information about these 2 and the conclusion that I've come up with based on several reviews & a couple of comparisons online is that these 2 earphones might have identical BA drivers, only the crossover is different, it needs to be dramatically different actually, because there is a massive difference in sensitivity & a little difference in impedance, if the data sheet is to be believed. 
The P4 pro at normal listening volumes should have a superior sound, but based on the frequency graphs that I saw it has a more forward lower treble which is a negative for me, the original P4 is closer to the neutral sound signature that I want, that said the P4 pro's curve is also reasonably fine.
The other thing is that the P4 pro garnered a lot of criticism in regards of it's power handling capability, more than 3 commenters mentioned that it sounds terrible/distorted at high volumes, or reacts extremely poorly to EQ.(there was a Youtube reviewer that apologized for recommending this IEM, after having a bad experience with EQ) I'm just guessing, but I think that the P4 pro has a less aggressive crossover network, that's where the additional sensitivity(8DB of extra sensitivity is no joke) and the slight sonic improvement comes from, at the cost of power handling issues.

There were some mentions of the original P4 sounding more cavernous, whatever that means in audio..


----------



## paulindss

normanl said:


> How is  Audbos P4  compared to TENHZ P4 Pro? Which one is better with respect to sound quality?





Gabbbbbbbbbbbb said:


> I haven't heard either of them yet, obviously, but I spent quite a bit of time yesterday collecting information about these 2 and the conclusion that I've come up with based on several reviews & a couple of comparisons online is that these 2 earphones might have identical BA drivers, only the crossover is different, it needs to be dramatically different actually, because there is a massive difference in sensitivity & a little difference in impedance, if the data sheet is to be believed.
> The P4 pro at normal listening volumes should have a superior sound, but based on the frequency graphs that I saw it has a more forward lower treble which is a negative for me, the original P4 is closer to the neutral sound signature that I want, that said the P4 pro's curve is also reasonably fine.
> The other thing is that the P4 pro garnered a lot of criticism in regards of it's power handling capability, more than 3 commenters mentioned that it sounds terrible/distorted at high volumes, or reacts extremely poorly to EQ.(there was a Youtube reviewer that apologized for recommending this IEM, after having a bad experience with EQ) I'm just guessing, but I think that the P4 pro has a less aggressive crossover network, that's where the additional sensitivity(8DB of extra sensitivity is no joke) and the slight sonic improvement comes from, at the cost of power handling issues.
> 
> There were some mentions of the original P4 sounding more cavernous, whatever that means in audio..



I don't think p4 pro distort at high volumes, i actually never reched anything like that because they are very, very loud at low volumes, that they become inbeareable soon as you start raising the volume. What they do is distortion when you try to raise the bass, on a powerful amp like a desktop one this efect is softened. For me, the tehnz have bass above neutrality and i would like the tuning to be little light on the bass because when i found that the sound becomes way more refined, the, more than it it already. The stage opens and the sound become more airy, dynamic, still intimate, but way better. Must be something at the crossover.
What i am trying to say with that is... for my taste p4 pro probably sounds more natural and even than audbos, because p4 pro have more treble according to this graph. The missing treble on audbos would contribute to the so called "cavernous" sound. There is a user here that found audbos better than p4 tho. For the 80$, it must be a steal.

 

In this distortion graph you can see that in lows the distortion is quite high on tehnz p4 pro, at mids and highs is much better. What i recommend to improve (the already good sounding) p4 pro is, raising the good treble section, or cutting of a little of the Bass. Its funny because the BA bass has fast decay and texture, but in stock form it yet muddies a little other frequencies, it must have to be something related to the crossover.

 


All the time that i talk about p4 pro i end up feeling like a am letting people afraid of the iem, so let me finish with this. It is on par with my hifiman he4xx in listening pleasure and my currently favorite iem, ok ?

I found these graphs here: https://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=gre_nada&logNo=221419950998&navType=tl


----------



## Zerohour88

mathi8vadhanan said:


> KZ ZSN was also disappointing. Too much mid-bass bleed. Even for the low price they're going, both can be skipped.



so for the price (sub-usd$20, its $12 here) , any models you can recommend that performs better than the ZSN?


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 19, 2018)

Zerohour88 said:


> so for the price (sub-usd$20, its $12 here) , any models you can recommend that performs better than the ZSN?


Do yourself a favor, for $12 dollars? Get the Purple/Silver ZSN, which has the better light-copper cable. 

They have very good sub-bass punch!...but mid-bass bleed?  The majority that owns them don't seem to think so...

 


-Clear


----------



## silverfishla

My last item from the big sales arrived yesterday.  BQEYZ Bq3.  Man, those things sound amazing with a balanced cable into my Shanling M3s.  I am blown away.  BQEYZ BQ3 Kinboofi cable....Hike!  I think I just called a pass play?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Zerohour88 said:


> so for the price (sub-usd$20, its $12 here) , any models you can recommend that performs better than the ZSN?


I'm sorry, I haven't heard anything else in the < $20 price range. ZS6 is still the best sounding KZ for the money ($29), to my ears. I did not like the KZ ZS10 and AS10, either.


----------



## Gabbbbbbbbbbbb (Dec 19, 2018)

paulindss said:


> I don't think p4 pro distort at high volumes, i actually never reched anything like that because they are very, very loud at low volumes, that they become inbeareable soon as you start raising the volume. What they do is distortion when you try to raise the bass, on a powerful amp like a desktop one this efect is softened. For me, the tehnz have bass above neutrality and i would like the tuning to be little light on the bass because when i found that the sound becomes way more refined, the, more than it it already. The stage opens and the sound become more airy, dynamic, still intimate, but way better. Must be something at the crossover.
> What i am trying to say with that is... for my taste p4 pro probably sounds more natural and even than audbos, because p4 pro have more treble according to this graph. The missing treble on audbos would contribute to the so called "cavernous" sound. There is a user here that found audbos better than p4 tho. For the 80$, it must be a steal.
> 
> 
> ...



If DF compensation used like this on IEMs made any sense, then both sets of these earphones would be terrible pieces of gear, which is probably not the case. To me it seems like the creator of that FR curve used a Headphone oriented DF compensation graph.
Nearly 20DB difference between the most important treble frequencies & the lower midrange. That would mean a massive difference in perceived SPL for those frequencies, like more than 4 times louder lower midrange & bass, I think it's safe to say that almost nobody would want to use gear like that. Looking at the uncompensated gray lines I'm hoping that his measuring gear isn't very accurate, because neither one looks too pretty (or tragically bad luckily) that said comparing the 2 some conclusions can be drawn, with neither seeming significantly better than the other, based on just the graph.


----------



## kp1821

Those FR graphs seem totally off to my ears... Also found this article some days back about balanced armature drivers, have a look i believe it is good knowledge.  https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/how-balanced-armature-receiversdrivers-work


----------



## Zerohour88

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I'm sorry, I haven't heard anything else in the < $20 price range. ZS6 is still the best sounding KZ for the money ($29), to my ears. I did not like the KZ ZS10 and AS10, either.



ah, my bad, since you said for $20, the ZSN can just be skipped, I thought you had another option in mind.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Zerohour88 said:


> so for the price (sub-usd$20, its $12 here) , any models you can recommend that performs better than the ZSN?


Better is of course a very subjective term but (subjectively) the following <$20 iems do certain things better than the zsn:
Einsear t2
Tennmak dulcimer
Kz ed9 and ed16


----------



## Wiljen

paulindss said:


> I got rid of my trn v80 and have a bqeyz kb1 to do a review in my youtube channel. Can anyone confirm if they sound identical ? I am finding kb1 weird and they should be identical, but at the time i loved the v80.



I didnt think they were identical - similar yes in that they are both bass boosted Vs but the treble is more granular on the v80 than on the Kb1 in my experience.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> Ah ah it's exact. And I'm the only French YouTuber which talk chofi with regular review. So very small world. I'm just an anateua but I acquired experience. And people like my review and my explanation. I'll must to try to write a review here. But my english is not very good
> 
> Thanks ! I know that your a big name in hifi ! in any case that I see.
> And no no no no I don't like z5000 !



You have the right to don't like Z5000 bro ahah, I still suspect some QC issue with those...there too much contradictory impressions. But it can be personal taste as well, wich is strange cause im not into boomy earphone as I listen mustly to classical and jazz, anyway, Z5000 don't need more reviews to have a solid fan base....I guess you heard about them on TellementNomad forum? But what I wonder is what is your audio source (cause I see you review lot of phone but no proper DAP if im right)? As well, some suggest just a little drop of equalization of sub bass so everything separate better in there.

Right now my revelation is about a 10$ earbud, instrument separation is so clear and well made, its a refreshing sound, not too bright=perfect treble extension for me. SOundstage is deeper than wider but that too is refreshing. Its call....the DP100...and the white version have a very good quality SPC cable (very strange its same price than black version with cheap cable!). If you wanna make your follower crazy,there the VIDO earbud that offer ultimate price value performance, and I know a place that sell them for 2 freakin'dollars.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> It’s like shoes, dresses, hats, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, etc. I doubt she has only 1 of those things...
> 
> Different IEMs are just different musical styles, different looks (fashion), different functions. I wouldn’t wear snow boots to a black tie party, not would I wear leather dress shoes to the beach.
> 
> The nice thing about most ChiFi is it’s relatively inexpensive. I wouldn’t even think twice about having numerous IEMs, if I only had $5-$25 in each one. It’s no different than having 1 pair that cost the same exact amount.



If I attach all my iem togheter and make a long rope with them I think I would be able to climb mont everest with it.

At least, I will not hang myself with this rope, comparatively to my expensive begining where iem price was ranging from 50$ to 150$ in average lol At this time, i was ALWAYS disappointed, only exception being the westone custom....but it lack details and was too big and dangerous cause it make me completly deaf.

And even if its not really the right forum for that, im curious slater, have you lot of earbuds as well??


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> You have the right to don't like Z5000 bro ahah, I still suspect some QC issue with those...there too much contradictory impressions. But it can be personal taste as well, wich is strange cause im not into boomy earphone as I listen mustly to classical and jazz, anyway, Z5000 don't need more reviews to have a solid fan base....I guess you heard about them on TellementNomad forum? But what I wonder is what is your audio source (cause I see you review lot of phone but no proper DAP if im right)? As well, some suggest just a little drop of equalization of sub bass so everything separate better in there.
> 
> Right now my revelation is about a 10$ earbud, instrument separation is so clear and well made, its a refreshing sound, not too bright=perfect treble extension for me. SOundstage is deeper than wider but that too is refreshing. Its call....the DP100...and the white version have a very good quality SPC cable (very strange its same price than black version with cheap cable!). If you wanna make your follower crazy,there the VIDO earbud that offer ultimate price value performance, and I know a place that sell them for 2 freakin'dollars.



I listen electro and metal. Have you try on this style?
Yes on tellement nomade but I prefer here.

My source was Meizu Pro 6 plus. Now it's Meizu 16th. It's my standard for review any headset and earphones
 I tested on  lg g7, note 8, note 9 which have dedicated dac.

Unfortunately I don't have enough money for a good dap, but one day I'll review one.
But meizu are awesome in sound. Great dac and great software.


----------



## TechnoidFR

I receive TRN V80 in red. I love the color uses by TRN 

For the sound I found them very different compared to T2. The sub bass is very present on trn. 
When I listen Solar Echoes - Nigel Standford the bass is very powerful and present. T2 don't have this sub bass, it's closer to ZSN than t2 but I must compare in live when I'll can

But they are far better than v20 and very pleasant. Good detail, good separation, good scene


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> Better is of course a very subjective term but (subjectively) the following <$20 iems do certain things better than the zsn:
> Einsear t2
> Tennmak dulcimer
> Kz ed9 and ed16



KZ ED9 is brilliant, got it for like usd$10 too, but it sadly resides in the box along with the likes of ED8 and ATR for occasional trip down memory lane (not that I go there much, newer toys are shinier, lol)


----------



## weedophile (Dec 19, 2018)

Alright, now i'm hooked to the Tennmak Piano with TRN balanced cable through the Sabaj Da3. Soundstage isnt wide but very tight (not in a bad way). Fairly V-shaped and bass is extremely present. Male vocals can sound better though but damn, i'm giving them a run for 3 straight days already xD Super engaging if u like an intimate experience. Best thing is its not fatiguing at all!

Makes me feel like ordering a 2-pin cable to try on the KZs and TRN i have  The revival of old gears lol

Edit: I just realised the whole setup adds up to be abit north of 100$ after all the discount and coupons (S$120 for Sabaj, S$10 for TRN cable and S$15 for the Tennmak Piano), at the current exchange rate its $106!


----------



## Slater (Dec 19, 2018)

loomisjohnson said:


> Better is of course a very subjective term but (subjectively) the following <$20 iems do certain things better than the zsn:
> Einsear t2
> Tennmak dulcimer
> Kz ed9 and ed16



Exactly.

No one has stated that the ZSN is some summit-Fi killer that excels in every single category.

It’s simply a great all-arounder for most genres, that would appeal to probably 70% of the population. And it’s an absolute bargain at $12.

It’s like a five guys burger, Wallingford coffee from White Castles, or a Toyota Corolla.

Is a White Castle coffee or five guys burger the pinnacle of their categories? Can a Corolla go head to head with an Audi R8? Are they all perfect at everything?

No, but they’re d@mn good for what they are, and head and shoulders above the average.

It’s all subjective.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No one has stated that the ZSN is some summit-Fi killer that excels in every single category.
> 
> ...




I think what I don't get about the level of hype on the ZsN is to my ear it is very little more than a repackaged ES4 and the ES4 wasn't really ever thought of as anything other than average.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> I think what I don't get about the level of hype on the ZsN is to my ear it is very little more than a repackaged ES4 and the ES4 wasn't really ever thought of as anything other than average.



I don't know. I think it's a lot better than the ES4. That thing felt like a nerfed ZS10 with veiled mids. ZSN is a much cleaner and more dynamic listen than the ES4 imo.


----------



## phthora

Slater said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No one has stated that the ZSN is some summit-Fi killer that excels in every single category.
> 
> ...



In my humble opinion, the ZSN has a very pleasing tonality and has no immediately noticeable faults (like harsh peaks or hard dips). What it lacks, compared to higher tier earphones, are the subtler aspects of sound like resolution, layering, coherence, and speed. A lot of the time, I don't even notice what the ZSN is missing until I switch to something else. Then, it becomes rather obvious. Personally, I like them better than the AS10, even though the AS10 is clearly a better earphone. People are right to point out the ZSN as a top option at around $20. Frankly, I would have been happy at twice that price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> I listen electro and metal. Have you try on this style?
> Yes on tellement nomade but I prefer here.
> 
> My source was Meizu Pro 6 plus. Now it's Meizu 16th. It's my standard for review any headset and earphones
> ...



I listen to alot of electro yeah, less so metal, but some very intense jazz rock, math rock or experimental or post rock etc...prefer classical guitar to electric one but electric guitar is very hard to sound properly IMO I have friends that listen (and make) to metal, drum is so freakin fast that I feel it need TOTL iem to achieve right amount of weight and all details.

For earbuds, I really don't think smartphone can be a good source, and for IEM its risky, especially bassy one cause sometime bass is already tweaked to please POP enthusiast and such...rarely DAC section isn't uncolored with some implementation trick to make it exciting, I guess this trick can be good for some but I'm post trauma about my Ipod touch that sound ultra bassy even ''without'' eq preset. For dac, there very ultra cheap one nowadays for phone on aliexpress...just receive one at 7$ lol...not sure its good cause if YEAH sound is clearer it did not give lot of power so for iem its a good choice but not for earbuds. In another hand, the ES9018 DAC Audio one at 25$ is really good, but I can just use it on my laptop cause my LG G6 do not want to amke it work! So frustrating, hope it will work for my mother on its Samsung S8 (its a gift for her).

Really man, give it a try, I think you will be amaze about details retreival and it should work on one of your numerous phone hehe

Anyway, im not a phone guy....and my favorite DAP is a Old ibasso DX90 that survive to anything even falling on ice and loosing its battery in the snow. Make 4 years now I think....best audio investment of my life.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> If I attach all my iem togheter and make a long rope with them I think I would be able to climb mont everest with it.
> 
> At least, I will not hang myself with this rope, comparatively to my expensive begining where iem price was ranging from 50$ to 150$ in average lol At this time, i was ALWAYS disappointed, only exception being the westone custom....but it lack details and was too big and dangerous cause it make me completly deaf.
> 
> And even if its not really the right forum for that, im curious slater, have you lot of earbuds as well??



Haha, so true about climbing Mount Everest lol

As far as earbuds, I only have a few pairs (listed in my profile). Although nowadays when I use IEMs, my tinnitus worsens for a few days afterwards (despite listening at a low volume).

I think perhaps it has to do with high frequency energy from BA drivers. Or it could just be due to the increased ear canal pressure caused by IEMs sealing.

Regardless, I don’t have this problem with earbuds or headphones. So I have been slowly using my IEMs less and less, and earbuds and headphones more and more.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I think what I don't get about the level of hype on the ZsN is to my ear it is very little more than a repackaged ES4 and the ES4 wasn't really ever thought of as anything other than average.



I’ve never heard the ES4, so I’m unable to compare the 2.

You bring up a good point though - how many iterations of 1xDD and 1x30095 BA can KZ possibly do? 

There’s only so many ways the sound signature can be tweaked (depending on the shell design, vents, and the exact DD used). 

Sure, the crossover can be tweaked, but with a basic 2-driver hybrid design there’s a somewhat limited range of resistor values to choose from.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I listen to alot of electro yeah, less so metal, but some very intense jazz rock, math rock or experimental or post rock etc...prefer classical guitar to electric one but electric guitar is very hard to sound properly IMO I have friends that listen (and make) to metal, drum is so freakin fast that I feel it need TOTL iem to achieve right amount of weight and all details.
> 
> For earbuds, I really don't think smartphone can be a good source, and for IEM its risky, especially bassy one cause sometime bass is already tweaked to please POP enthusiast and such...rarely DAC section isn't uncolored with some implementation trick to make it exciting, I guess this trick can be good for some but I'm post trauma about my Ipod touch that sound ultra bassy even ''without'' eq preset. For dac, there very ultra cheap one nowadays for phone on aliexpress...just receive one at 7$ lol...not sure its good cause if YEAH sound is clearer it did not give lot of power so for iem its a good choice but not for earbuds. In another hand, the ES9018 DAC Audio one at 25$ is really good, but I can just use it on my laptop cause my LG G6 do not want to amke it work! So frustrating, hope it will work for my mother on its Samsung S8 (its a gift for her).
> 
> ...



Meizu seems to have neutral sound. Now I'm really demanding on the quality of signature on Jack. And I compare with a lot of smartphone.

A s845 dac without any eq is bassy and boring in treble. Bad sound

For example a OP6 is very ugly... The EQ is.... So artificial my god....

Meizu is a reference in mobile audio phone, like vivo and better than lg.


----------



## Zerohour88

phthora said:


> In my humble opinion, the ZSN has a very pleasing tonality and has no immediately noticeable faults (like harsh peaks or hard dips). What it lacks, compared to higher tier earphones, are the subtler aspects of sound like resolution, layering, coherence, and speed. A lot of the time, I don't even notice what the ZSN is missing until I switch to something else. Then, it becomes rather obvious. Personally, I like them better than the AS10, even though the AS10 is clearly a better earphone. People are right to point out the ZSN as a top option at around $20. Frankly, I would have been happy at twice that price.



the ZSN being so easy to recommend is what I love about it. Build quality, sound and looks, they may not score full marks in any of them but do well enough that you can't help but feel that its such a killer app at sub-$20. Though, even at $12 for the mic version, I find it funny that a few gamer groups I'm in seems to think that's a bit much to spend on earphones when I'm getting the Final Audio E1000 purely because it comes with the excellent E-series tips set.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Haha, so true about climbing Mount Everest lol
> 
> As far as earbuds, I only have a few pairs (listed in my profile). Although nowadays when I use IEMs, my tinnitus worsens for a few days afterwards (despite listening at a low volume).
> 
> ...



TINNITUS! OH NO! I'm utterly sorry man, hope you find a way to lower it or something, its something im really afraid too...having ear tube installed in my ears when I was kid some strange stuffs happen now and then so I try to listen at lower volume too. Its like if hearing have a memory and you need to change it to learn how to hear properly again, after, loudness will not need to be put at MAX on your dap to enjoy head shaking level...

Its true that must earbuds are less agressive for the ears, IEM pressure have something to do, especially when you pop them out, I hope you make lot of research about that cause I believe there way to heal part of hearing problem. About volume, its really just about finding the sweet spot that give enough sp to open the sound as it should, it do not need to be loud, but rightly amped yeah, same with speaker, my planar Magnepan being a great example of needing powerfull amp to enjoy clarity at low volume. Receive other earbuds today, in the 10$ range, it beat IEM price value for sure, fengru MX985 is really nice and have an immense soundstage, its warm sounding in a musical way and mid centric....there the 2$vido too that is just the supreme audio deal impossible to beat...

Now, i'm even more afraid about V80 and ZS10....really don't want them to sound too bright. Like, ZS6 is a prescription to get tinnitus ASAP. Enough with that type of sound, if it was transpose to speaker it would sound disastrous, like, big cheap sub in the middle and ultra brigh speakers everywhere around=not a good setup.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> Meizu seems to have neutral sound. Now I'm really demanding on the quality of signature on Jack. And I compare with a lot of smartphone.
> 
> A s845 dac without any eq is bassy and boring in treble. Bad sound
> 
> ...



Meizu is nice, they do headphones too that look interesting so they sure are more serious about sound than other brand perhaps. Amping is biggest problem with phone...and you can bypass bad sounding one with otg dac....now im curious to try the Z5000 with LG G6 (wich is just good for pictures and Gun of Boom lol)


----------



## cqtek (Dec 19, 2018)

My new toy:

BQEYZ KB100:







The few things I have been able to prove are that these are more balanced IEMs than the last I have acquired.


----------



## mbwilson111

cqtek said:


> My new toy:
> 
> BQEYZ KB100:
> 
> The few things I have been able to prove are that these are more balanced IEMs than the last I have acquired.



I hope you enjoy them.  I love mine.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cqtek said:


> My new toy:
> 
> BQEYZ KB100:
> 
> ...



Why do we need to see PENON in the background? Is it an official publicity? 

From what I know....its not a Penon brand. So, it hurt my eyes.

Can we try to stay as neutral as possible when we share about chifi stuffs? All info are write on either the box or the iem, here its BQEYZ-A great brand with a strange name.


----------



## cqtek (Dec 19, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Why do we need to see PENON in the background? Is it an official publicity?
> 
> From what I know....its not a Penon brand. So, it hurt my eyes.
> 
> Can we try to stay as neutral as possible when we share about chifi stuffs? All info are write on either the box or the iem, here its BQEYZ-A great brand with a strange name.



Only the store gave me the scarf, I was happy to share it. But friend, if it bothers you so much, I'll take it back. Tell me and I do it.

Pd.: Well done!

ayyyy, how I see you lately, with the whip in hand


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cqtek said:


> Only the store gave me the scarf, I was happy to share it. But friend, if it bothers you so much, I'll take it back. Tell me and I do it.


Yeah friend please, take back the scarf....cause Penon can take back your reviewer credibility as well. 
Its a very agressive BS sponsor (that sure sell great stuffs but its not the point).

I'm just done with that, lets keep this place clean and informative. Thanks bro.


----------



## Adide

cqtek said:


> Tell me and I do it


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Why do we need to see PENON in the background? Is it an official publicity?
> 
> From what I know....its not a Penon brand. So, it hurt my eyes.
> 
> Can we try to stay as neutral as possible when we share about chifi stuffs? All info are write on either the box or the iem, here its BQEYZ-A great brand with a strange name.





Spoiler: Product Placement


----------



## phthora

Zerohour88 said:


> the ZSN being so easy to recommend is what I love about it. Build quality, sound and looks, they may not score full marks in any of them but do well enough that you can't help but feel that its such a killer app at sub-$20. Though, even at $12 for the mic version, I find it funny that a few gamer groups I'm in seems to think that's a bit much to spend on earphones when I'm getting the Final Audio E1000 purely because it comes with the excellent E-series tips set.



Right?! I think what impresses me most is how clean and clear the ZSN is across the frequency spectrum. No muddy bass, no bleed, no bloom. Only a little smearing and blur in the mids. The somewhat elevated highs never grate or linger. Just impressive. KZ really wrung the most out of this driver with excellent tuning. This little driver may not have the most resolution, but it's a killer set.

Plus, none of my non-audiophile peeps can believe the ZSN is 1) $15, 2) cheaper than the AS10, 3) something I would reach for (occasionally) over my much pricier pairs.

EDIT: I am a _little _disappointed not to find Starlines packed in. Oh well.


----------



## Slater

phthora said:


> Right?! I think what impresses me most is how clean and clear the ZSN is across the frequency spectrum. No muddy bass, no bleed, no bloom. Only a little smearing and blur in the mids. The somewhat elevated highs never grate or linger. Just impressive. KZ really wrung the most out of this driver with excellent tuning. This little driver may not have the most resolution, but it's a killer set.
> 
> Plus, none of my non-audiophile peeps can believe the ZSN is 1) $15, 2) cheaper than the AS10, 3) something I would reach for (occasionally) over my much pricier pairs.
> 
> EDIT: I am a _little _disappointed not to find Starlines packed in. Oh well.



Both of sets included Starlines. So yours didn’t?


----------



## mbwilson111

Both of my ZSN included Starlines as well.  Only the tips already installed were different...and I actually liked them best... but medium fits me.


----------



## weedophile

@phthora how is the isolation on the ZSN compared to the AS10? If its similar then another IEM on the way


----------



## phthora

weedophile said:


> @phthora how is the isolation on the ZSN compared to the AS10? If its similar then another IEM on the way



About the same with a good fit, but the ZSN is easier to get a good fit. Feels lighter and doesn't push itself out of my ears like the AS10. I use Auvios on both, so no difference in the tips.

I'll have to double-check if Starlines were in with mine, but the ones installed were decidedly not Starlines.


----------



## mbwilson111

phthora said:


> I'll have to double-check if Starlines were in with mine, but the ones installed were decidedly not Starlines.



There should be a little packet with S M and L Starlines.


----------



## weedophile

phthora said:


> About the same with a good fit, but the ZSN is easier to get a good fit. Feels lighter and doesn't push itself out of my ears like the AS10. I use Auvios on both, so no difference in the tips.
> 
> I'll have to double-check if Starlines were in with mine, but the ones installed were decidedly not Starlines.


Alright, gonna checkout when i have some vouchers to use with xD

Thanks anw!


----------



## trellus

phthora said:


> About the same with a good fit, but the ZSN is easier to get a good fit. Feels lighter and doesn't push itself out of my ears like the AS10. I use Auvios on both, so no difference in the tips.
> 
> I'll have to double-check if Starlines were in with mine, but the ones installed were decidedly not Starlines.



The ones pre-installed on my ZSN were not Starlines, either, which I immediately noticed.  But when I opened the little included bag with the other tips, those tips were all Starline.


----------



## Danfish98

Nymphonomaniac said:


> TINNITUS! OH NO! I'm utterly sorry man, hope you find a way to lower it or something, its something im really afraid too...having ear tube installed in my ears when I was kid some strange stuffs happen now and then so I try to listen at lower volume too. Its like if hearing have a memory and you need to change it to learn how to hear properly again, after, loudness will not need to be put at MAX on your dap to enjoy head shaking level...
> 
> Its true that must earbuds are less agressive for the ears, IEM pressure have something to do, especially when you pop them out, I hope you make lot of research about that cause I believe there way to heal part of hearing problem. About volume, its really just about finding the sweet spot that give enough sp to open the sound as it should, it do not need to be loud, but rightly amped yeah, same with speaker, my planar Magnepan being a great example of needing powerfull amp to enjoy clarity at low volume. Receive other earbuds today, in the 10$ range, it beat IEM price value for sure, fengru MX985 is really nice and have an immense soundstage, its warm sounding in a musical way and mid centric....there the 2$vido too that is just the supreme audio deal impossible to beat...
> 
> Now, i'm even more afraid about V80 and ZS10....really don't want them to sound too bright. Like, ZS6 is a prescription to get tinnitus ASAP. Enough with that type of sound, if it was transpose to speaker it would sound disastrous, like, big cheap sub in the middle and ultra brigh speakers everywhere around=not a good setup.


The ZS10 is significantly less bright than the ZS6 or V80.


----------



## exavolt

cqtek said:


> My new toy:
> 
> BQEYZ KB100:
> 
> ...


Received mine last week. Still impressed each time I listened to them. It's one of the two topping my sub-$50 list.


----------



## phthora

mbwilson111 said:


> There should be a little packet with S M and L Starlines.





trellus said:


> The ones pre-installed on my ZSN were not Starlines, either, which I immediately noticed.  But when I opened the little included bag with the other tips, those tips were all Starline.



Well, I'll be damned.... You two are right. Starlines in the bag. 

LOL Guess I should make sure to open everything next time. I just assumed they'd all be the same.


----------



## toddy0191

weedophile said:


> Alright, gonna checkout when i have some vouchers to use with xD
> 
> Thanks anw!



I tend to like what you like and I LOVE the AS10s and am using them with the tips that came preinstalled on the ZSNs.

I've had them a while now (since August) and that new toy feeling hasn't passed, in fact I would say they have grown on me.

Extremely detailed, great separation, imaging and some of the best mids on a KZ. Combine that with the fab bass BA delivering quick well articulated punchy bass and you have a winner IMO.

I currently rotate the AS10 with my Etymotic HF3 and Brainwavz B100,. BAs FTW!


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 20, 2018)

Slater said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No one has stated that the ZSN is some summit-Fi killer that excels in every single category.
> 
> ...


...You had to go and mention "five guys burger"!    Man!...Do I miss that joint! 

Do they still cook their burgers in peanut oil?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way. Canadian fellow. DO you see this strange ebay 15$ gift thing on facebook? 
Well, its real, so you can have a chifi thing for free or very cheap. 
Tested and confirmed by your truely cheap ass Nymphonomaniac. 
Will try to order a sub 30$ IEM with my second account.
Code is FROSTY15 (but perhaps you need to link ebay to your facebook for it to work)

And i'm happy to know ZS10 aren't bright weapon created to cut your eardrum in piece, can't wait to try them!

V80 scare me a little.


----------



## trellus

phthora said:


> Well, I'll be damned.... You two are right. Starlines in the bag.
> 
> LOL Guess I should make sure to open everything next time. I just assumed they'd all be the same.



I thought they’d be the same, too, lol.  I only opened the bag because default (usually medium) tips almost never work for me and I go fishing for something larger, so I was pleasantly surprised to find Starlines in the bag.


----------



## Slater (Dec 20, 2018)

1clearhead said:


> ...You had to go and mention "five guys burger"!    Man!...Do I miss that joint!
> 
> Do they still cook their burgers in peanut oil?



Their fries are cooked in peanut oil. Their burgers are just cooked regular. Chik Fil A uses peanut oil as well.

Soooo tasty!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> I tend to like what you like and I LOVE the AS10s and am using them with the tips that came preinstalled on the ZSNs.
> 
> I've had them a while now (since August) and that new toy feeling hasn't passed, in fact I would say they have grown on me.
> 
> ...



Now you are making me want them.


----------



## weedophile

toddy0191 said:


> I tend to like what you like and I LOVE the AS10s and am using them with the tips that came preinstalled on the ZSNs.
> 
> I've had them a while now (since August) and that new toy feeling hasn't passed, in fact I would say they have grown on me.
> 
> ...


Same here, i absolutely love the AS10 like what u said, but they do sound weird on some cymbal hits, the sparkle sound abit digital if i should say. And damn, i just looked at ur profile and most of what i have is in ur list too xD

So do u think the ZSN offers something that the AS10 dont? Or is it good to have or must have? xD


----------



## trumpethead

phthora said:


> Right?! I think what impresses me most is how clean and clear the ZSN is across the frequency spectrum. No muddy bass, no bleed, no bloom. Only a little smearing and blur in the mids. The somewhat elevated highs never grate or linger. Just impressive. KZ really wrung the most out of this driver with excellent tuning. This little driver may not have the most resolution, but it's a killer set.
> 
> Plus, none of my non-audiophile peeps can believe the ZSN is 1) $15, 2) cheaper than the AS10, 3) something I would reach for (occasionally) over my much pricier pairs.
> 
> EDIT: I am a _little _disappointed not to find Starlines packed in. Oh well.



Imo the Large Starlines really bring the sound quality to another level. Plus fit and isolation are improved.


----------



## phthora

weedophile said:


> So do u think the ZSN offers something that the AS10 dont? Or is it good to have or must have? xD



The ZSN is a great complement to the AS10. The AS10 has a meatier, bassier sound with better layering and depth, while the ZSN has a very well done lean sound (though not bright really) that nicely brings out clarity in recordings. Kind of an emotive, romantic, fun sound with the AS10 and a more analytical, reference-ish sound with the ZSN.


----------



## weedophile

phthora said:


> The ZSN is a great complement to the AS10. The AS10 has a meatier, bassier sound with better layering and depth, while the ZSN has a very well done lean sound (though not bright really) that nicely brings out clarity in recordings. Kind of an emotive, romantic, fun sound with the AS10 and a more analytical, reference-ish sound with the ZSN.


Omg that sound like a must have then T.T


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 20, 2018)

While the KZ ZSN continues to be fun, the CCA C10 has definitely gone premium at 65 hours (and still going)!

The ZSN is very fun and energetic and will keep you entertained, if you're up to being entertained. It offers a bright, lively, and front stage presence, similar to a rock concert! Those that aren't used too such energy coming from in-ear monitors might mistaken these as sounding somewhat harsh or metallic. But, for the majority that enjoy them, I can see why these can be so unique and larger than life with such up-close musicality!

So far, with the CCA C10 at 65 hours (set at looped playback), these will definitely be considered premium with layers of precise details with none whatsoever peaks, harshness, or sibilance coming to play. Soundstage is wide with good frontal stage and depth. You will have to burn them in for at least 20 hours before you start noticing the expansion on all areas of enhanced bass, midrange, and treble. In fact, the whole sound signature reminds you of the ZSN at first, but then, it over shadows the ZSN with its premium and mature sound signature that constantly shows the alpha side of leadership showing "who's in charge".

Finally, the KZ ZSN did take me by surprise showing KZ's strategy of what a weekend is like at a club, or even a live rock concert! While, in the meantime, the CCA C10 is showing all its glory on a very premium signature in a studio-like atmosphere! Both the ZSN and C10 are very good in their own rights. But, after evaluating the C10 and realizing how good they are, the C10 is one earphone not to miss out!

Here's to ZSN and C10! ...Cheers!

-Clear


----------



## TechnoidFR (Dec 20, 2018)

C10 i'll try to buy them and compare with zs10

Maybe for February

I received the NiceHCK M6 and I love it !
Great sound signature ! It's my more expensive iem that I've bought. But the difference with a as10 it's very important. Less agressive, more detail ( lot more ) better separation, very better and great scene. 

Clearly really good iem! 

Filters have real impact on treble and mids


----------



## fljoe

1clearhead said:


> While the KZ ZSN continues to be fun, the CCA C10 has definitely gone premium at 65 hours (and still going)!
> 
> The ZSN is very fun and energetic and will keep you entertained, if you're up to being entertained. It offers a bright, lively, and front stage presence, similar to a rock concert! Those that aren't used too such energy coming from in-ear monitors might mistaken these as sounding somewhat harsh or metallic. But, for the majority that enjoy them, I can see why these can be so unique and larger than life with such up-close musicality!
> 
> ...


Based on your recommendation, I ordered the CCA C10. Looking forward to receiving it in January. I do have the ZSN and it is a real fun daily driver that I use when jogging connected to my TRN BT20.


----------



## ShakyJake (Dec 20, 2018)

I got an early Chrismas present this morning. USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP, Android) just upgraded to version 5.0 and now has the capability to play Tidal MQA music after paying a $4 license to MQA. All I can say is *WOW*. The ZSN all of a sudden jumped a level when playing some of the Masters tracks (these are the ones that MQA enabled). UAPP already takes advantage of the dedicated AKM DAC/AMP in my Axon 7.


----------



## Bartig (Dec 20, 2018)

phthora said:


> A lot of the time, I don't even notice what the ZSN is missing until I switch to something else.


This is the KZ ZSN in a nutshell for me. It's one of those rare items in my 70+ collection that I can just listen to without missing something, without longing to another earphone or headphone. That makes them truly stand out for me - I just have that with like 5 sets.

And yeah, my other favorite looks something like on this picture... So the ZSN really is my daily goto option.


----------



## MidSmoothness

I’m actually looking into a few IEM’s lately. 
I want a nice warm/lush sounding IEM. Present bass, neutral/north of neutral mids and smooth highs. What do you guys which fits me best? 

Selection:
1. NS audio NS-5
2. Oriolus Finschi
3. Anew U1
4. Moondrop Kanas
5. Fiio FH5


----------



## HungryPanda

I would rec the Oriolus Finschi


----------



## MidSmoothness

HungryPanda said:


> I would rec the Oriolus Finschi



Why so?

I’m really curious about the NS-5 as well, seems like a great DD IEM. There are not a lot of reviews about them though.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just really like the sound signature, great tight bass, mids are excellent and highs are well controlled. They have a full bodied sound. Vocals sound great


----------



## Wiljen

ok here is one to ponder:  If graphs are so important to picking the better earphone why are these two so similar?   One of these two is the Kz ES4 and the other is the RHA CL2.


----------



## MidSmoothness

HungryPanda said:


> I just really like the sound signature, great tight bass, mids are excellent and highs are well controlled. They have a full bodied sound. Vocals sound great



Thanks Panda, i’ll take that in account for choosing my IEM’s


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> ok here is one to ponder:  If graphs are so important to picking the better earphone why are these two so similar?   One of these two is the Kz ES4 and the other is the RHA CL2.



Lol! The two sound NOTHING alike and there are some pretty big variances in those graphs. Where did you find that? Interesting comparo for sure.

ES4 is more coherent and imo the better sounding product. CL2 was alright, but overall a disappointment. Like the Kylin, "more show than go".


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> Lol! The two sound NOTHING alike and there are some pretty big variances in those graphs. Where did you find that? Interesting comparo for sure.
> 
> ES4 is more coherent and imo the better sounding product. CL2 was alright, but overall a disappointment. Like the Kylin, "more show than go".



I have the tour unit CL2 right now so ran it through my setup and was comparing it with some others and just ran across it.  If I spend the time to level the two they are actually quite close for a lot of the curve.  the CL2 is just a lot harder to drive and I didn't move the levels up to overlay the curves.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Wiljen said:


> I have the tour unit CL2 right now so ran it through my setup and was comparing it with some others and just ran across it.  If I spend the time to level the two they are actually quite close for a lot of the curve.  the CL2 is just a lot harder to drive and I didn't move the levels up to overlay the curves.



They might be but the CL2's mids just sound quite unnatural to me. ES4 isn't great either, but it doesn't sound so aggressively off in any areas. Curious if the CL2 unit you're reviewing is the same one that started with me.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> While the KZ ZSN continues to be fun, the CCA C10 has definitely gone premium at 65 hours (and still going)!
> 
> The ZSN is very fun and energetic and will keep you entertained, if you're up to being entertained. It offers a bright, lively, and front stage presence, similar to a rock concert! Those that aren't used too such energy coming from in-ear monitors might mistaken these as sounding somewhat harsh or metallic. But, for the majority that enjoy them, I can see why these can be so unique and larger than life with such up-close musicality!
> 
> ...



I have got to stop reading your impressions on these new Iem coming out. Everytime I do my wallet starts to mysteriously start opening up and emptying out its contents. Imo u have not been wrong yet...Cheers @Clearhead


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 21, 2018)

trumpethead said:


> I have got to stop reading your impressions on these new Iem coming out. Everytime I do my wallet starts to mysteriously start opening up and emptying out its contents. Imo u have not been wrong yet...Cheers @Clearhead


Haha!...Thanks, trumpethead! 

By-the-way, I found some of your contents; car keys, credit cards, drivers license, photos, plus some cash and dropped them off at the head-fi's "lost & found" department nearest you!


----------



## darveniza

I received today my Tansio Mirai 3 from Penon Audio store. Pretty interesting unit with multiple switch configuration  

Will start burn in tomorrow


----------



## exavolt

RTings' review on the Tin Audio T2: https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/tin-audio/t2


----------



## NeonHD (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone thinking on buying something at Wish.com? *Don't.* Well at least don't buy anything in their earphone section as it reeks of garbage!







I just received their "Dual-Dynamic Quad-core Speaker Wired Earphone" that I got for $4. I thought it was just a rebranded UiiSii DT200 and that I was getting a good deal, but alas I was being too optimistic and naive...






The packaging is quite funny. Note how it says _*"CAUTION: static sensitive devices, not to be handled by unauthorized personnel"*_.

I don't really know what that means, but okay...






And unlike the DT200 which seemed to be of a more high quality plastic, this one's entirely made of cheap plastic (yuck).









Once I put them in my ears (they didn't even fit!) I could even hear the reverberations inside of the housings, which is generally not a good sign...

As to how (bad) it sounds, I'll let these GIFs explain the rest:














Bleh.

4 bucks wasted. Gotta cleanse my ears out now with some high quality chi-fi. And generally I'd advise not to buy anything on Wish, it's all cheap Chinese junk (and yet 100M+ people downloaded their app).


----------



## btomi9

I bought an Awei A980BL Bluetooth 4.0 IEM from aliexpress, it costs $22. Just using it in the gym, comfortable, and for the price is sounds enjoyable. I can recommend it.


----------



## SweetEars

trellus said:


> I know everyone else got their 11/11 toys a long time ago, but I barely got my only 11/11 purchase today... the highly regarded (hyped?) TIN HiFi T2.
> 
> I've seen so much written about them ... and I can say I really like them!  I don't find them at _all_ lacking in bass.  To the contrary, I find them quite satisfactory across the board, including in the low end.  I'm using the stock blue foam tips that came pre-mounted in the box.  That's unusual for me as I almost always have to put on larger tips.
> 
> ...




how is their soundstage???


----------



## Wiljen

B9Scrambler said:


> They might be but the CL2's mids just sound quite unnatural to me. ES4 isn't great either, but it doesn't sound so aggressively off in any areas. Curious if the CL2 unit you're reviewing is the same one that started with me.



Yep, box looks a bit worse for wear from the trip at this point so I'd say it is.  I haven't had enough time to really draw conclusions yet, but overall curve shape doesn't tell the whole story was kind of the point I was trying to make.  After awhile most of the curves take on a very similar shape with the subtleties making all the differences.


----------



## Zlivan

exavolt said:


> RTings' review on the Tin Audio T2: https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/tin-audio/t2


"the bass is slightly heavy"?
they most likely measured with the vents closed.


----------



## Wiljen

Zlivan said:


> "the bass is slightly heavy"?
> they most likely measured with the vents closed.



or with a thumb on the back of the iem to hold it into the measurement rig.  T2 and bass heavy are rarely in the same sentence for sure.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just bought the BGVP DMG on Massdrop couldn't pass up that sweet price ($99). I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## exavolt

Zlivan said:


> "the bass is slightly heavy"?
> they most likely measured with the vents closed.


Yeah. Some people are questioning their method they used to measure the T2, and they redid the measurement and found that the results are vary quite wildly.


----------



## HAMS (Dec 21, 2018)

Zlivan said:


> "the bass is slightly heavy"?
> they most likely measured with the vents closed.


Their graph itself showing flat bass. Maybe it got to do with DD slow decay. I certainly hear more bass(impact) on my T2 than my etymotic.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TRN V80= Me not impress.

Soundstage is smallish. Instrument separation and imaging is under average. And yep, highs are fowards and artificial sounding and lack sparkle.

As well, bass is not expansive and lack air to open itself.

Need more listen....even if I don't want to. 20$ in the sink again.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

exavolt said:


> RTings' review on the Tin Audio T2: https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/tin-audio/t2



Can you kindly share impressions instead of review link?

There an easy way: copy paste your conclusion if your too lazy to write something here.

Thanks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, now, I begin to get despair about brightish multiple drivers iem, why did they still put BA in front nozzle is out of my comprehension!

When I have TRN V80 in hands, my mind was like: how can air flow in such a small shell? Well, it cannot.

This is why these days i'm more into dynamic drivers and earbuds. Now I pre-regret of having buy the ZS10 but the housing is very big so perhaps air will flow.

I can deal with a little treble roll off if well made, but need sparkle, need the sound note to awake, should it be piano for the mids, cello for the low or guitar-harp-harpsichord for the highs. As well, beauty of vocal is utterly important for me, just a hint of artificiality or extra nasal timbre and I get ear urticaria!

So, its make a long time, forgive me not being up to date, but I patiently wait for EVOLUTION. Too bad i cant talk about a ''revolutionary'' iem from a brand I like cause my hope is in its hand, as I like how planar can deal smoothly with highs....

anyway, what the most natural sounding sub-100$ chifi iem right now, that give a very big soundstage with great imaging and accurate weighty bass and vocal with great presence and separation and enough highs for details and treble for texture but just enough not details-porn??????????????????


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nymphonomaniac said:


> TRN V80= Me not impress.
> 
> Soundstage is smallish. Instrument separation and imaging is under average. And yep, highs are fowards and artificial sounding and lack sparkle.
> 
> ...



Surprised. They came across to me pretty similar to early KZ hybrids. Pretty spacious with good technicals and air between notes. But yeah, highs are a no go. Too much upper treble. Quite fatiguing. Also found they were best at mid to high volumes. Treble is really overwhelming at lower volumes. As you increase volume, bass quantity increases disproportionately and it sort of balances out. That's why I rarely use mine; low volume listener.


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> Surprised. They came across to me pretty similar to early KZ hybrids. Pretty spacious with good technicals and air between notes. But yeah, highs are a no go. Too much upper treble. Quite fatiguing. Also found they were best at mid to high volumes. Treble is really overwhelming at lower volumes. As you increase volume, bass quantity increases disproportionately and it sort of balances out. That's why I rarely use mine; low volume listener.



I am also a low volume listener.  I did not realize that this might be why many iems seem too bright to me.  I have an easier time with buds and headphones.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> When I have TRN V80 in hands, my mind was like: how can air flow in such a small shell? Well, it cannot.



TRN V80 shell looks like it's a Falcon-C clone. Falcon-C sounds very good and has no issues with air circulation.


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> Haha!...Thanks, trumpethead!
> 
> By-the-way, I found some of your contents; car keys, credit cards, drivers license, photos, plus some cash and dropped them off at the head-fi's "lost & found" department nearest you!



Good Looking Out Clear!!


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you kindly share impressions instead of review link?
> 
> There an easy way: copy paste your conclusion if your too lazy to write something here.
> 
> Thanks.


In this situation it makes sense to link it. rtings offers lots of graphics and frequency response measurements. It would be a hassle to copy and paste everything, including the graphics that correspond to each part of the review


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Got a new toy today  the TRN IM1. I haven't had them for long and will do a proper review when it's voted on for review on my website (I'll be adding them to the list next Wednesday). Right off the bat though it sounds like a brighter sounding v80 yet they aren't piercing sounding interestingly enough. I'm actually kinda digging them and I don't usually like a really bright sounding IEM. Yet like I said no piercing has been noticed yet. Bass is good I did notice the soundstage isn't great for vocals they sometimes sound like they are in my head. The fit and finish is really nice they should be since they are hand built and hand painted and made of resin.


----------



## smith

PCgaming4ever said:


> Got a new toy today  the TRN IM1. I haven't had them for long and will do a proper review when it's voted on for review on my website (I'll be adding them to the list next Wednesday). Right off the bat though it sounds like a brighter sounding v80 yet they aren't piercing sounding interestingly enough. I'm actually kinda digging them and I don't usually like a really bright sounding IEM. Yet like I said no piercing has been noticed yet. Bass is good I did notice the soundstage isn't great for vocals they sometimes sound like they are in my head. The fit and finish is really nice they should be since they are hand built and hand painted and made of resin.



I am really enjoying them as well …. wide bore tips are a must to avoid covering the two holes and this  makes the bass come out to play.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

smith said:


> I am really enjoying them as well …. wide bore tips are a must to avoid covering the two holes and this  makes the bass come out to play.


Yeah I noticed that about them. I think the bass is nice on these.


----------



## HungryPanda

I am really enjoying the TRN IM1 as well


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 21, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I am really enjoying the TRN IM1 as well


I li I tried to buy that color but they said they didn't have any on hand so I went with red. Also what dap is that in the background?

Edit: I see they are black on closer inspection it looks kinda like a blue tint in part of the picture I think it's just the shine of them reflecting the light.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes they are the black ones, the dap is the Hiby R3


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HungryPanda said:


> Yes they are the black ones, the dap is the Hiby R3


I was looking at the Hiby when I bought my M0 but the size and price won me over and I went with the Shangling.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a Shanling M1 but when I saw the M0 at the last CanJam I couldn't believe how small it was. I didn't think I would get along with something so small.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HungryPanda said:


> I have a Shanling M1 but when I saw the M0 at the last CanJam I couldn't believe how small it was. I didn't think I would get along with something so small.


There are good and bad things about it being so small. I really like that I can basically take it anywhere and it doesn't take up a lot of space in my pocket. There are times however where I wish it was a little bigger screen but I still really like it.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> I have a Shanling M1 but when I saw the M0 at the last CanJam I couldn't believe how small it was. I didn't think I would get along with something so small.



I guess a lot depends on how you listen to music, and use your DAP.
If you just start an album or Playlist, and let it go, then the M0 is easy enough, and sounds great.
If your style is more interactive - playing different tracks from different albums, and regularly searching for tracks, then the small screen on the M0 may be difficult.
Once Shanling release their "Remote Control" app, then you should be able to use your larger phone or tablet screen as the interface for the M0 - and the second use case becomes easy.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have a V30 and an app that can play from my server at home wherever I am so don't really need to control another device


----------



## exavolt

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Can you kindly share impressions instead of review link?
> 
> There an easy way: copy paste your conclusion if your too lazy to write something here.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry. It wasn't mine, but I'll take note on that.

A RTings review consists of measurements rather than a bedtime story from reviewer's senses, and they explain most of the measurement results, how it affects the sound etc; less bull, more technical. So it's kind of casual lab report.


----------



## SweetEars

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, now, I begin to get despair about brightish multiple drivers iem, why did they still put BA in front nozzle is out of my comprehension!
> 
> When I have TRN V80 in hands, my mind was like: how can air flow in such a small shell? Well, it cannot.
> 
> ...


accordign to me the latest revolution was already set by the Revonext Qt2... as u can see the recent KZ KZN  and a few others try to emulate its sound signature...


----------



## exavolt (Dec 21, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> There are good and bad things about it being so small. I really like that I can basically take it anywhere and it doesn't take up a lot of space in my pocket. There are times however where I wish it was a little bigger screen but I still really like it.


Hidizs AP80 seems to be a good compromise, it's larger than M0 but still small, and I read that it's technically better than M0.







I kept thinking that you should wear M0 on the wrist, i.e., hifi smartwatch.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> Hidizs AP80 seems to be a good compromise, it's larger than M0 but still small, and I read that it's technically better than M0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I keep eyeing if I buy another dap. It really does look like a smart watch all Shangling needs to do is add a clock app and bingo instant dap watch


----------



## exavolt

Nymphonomaniac said:


> anyway, what the most natural sounding sub-100$ chifi iem right now, that give a very big soundstage with great imaging and accurate weighty bass and vocal with great presence and separation and enough highs for details and treble for texture but just enough not details-porn??????????????????


I'd like to know the answer too. I'll instantly place an order.


----------



## Slater (Dec 21, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> That's the one I keep eyeing if I buy another dap. It really does look like a smart watch all Shangling needs to do is add a clock app and bingo instant dap watch



I have a watch band case for my iPod nano 6G. I used to wear it all the time. If I wore a long sleeve shirt, sweater, or jacket, I could run the IEM cable down my sleeve right to my wrist and it was slick as snot.


----------



## 1clearhead

I personally don't think the ZSN and QT2 sound alike...

I own many IEM's and some may have similar factors and technicalities based on bass, vocals, or highs, but I own the ZSN, QT2, and C10 and based on the facts I previously mentioned, the ZSN and C10 has more similarities.


----------



## JediMa70

I'd like to buy just some funny bass iem, for casual listening, good from edm, electronic, not expensive And I thought that some good Chinese pearl could be a good option, which ones I should consider please?


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 22, 2018)

Long story short I ended up cancelling my massdrop order for the DMG. Instead I got the M6 from Nicehck since they had a sale on them for $88 (Thanks Jim for the discount for us head-fi members) and so I got those a 8 core cable and the new filter for them for the same price as the DMG on Massdrop. I thought that was a fantastic deal.


----------



## Slater (Dec 22, 2018)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Long story short I ended up cancelling my massdrop order for the DMG. Instead I got the M6 from Nicehck since they had a sale on them for $88 (Thanks Jim for the discount for us head-fi members) and so I got those a 8 core cable and the new filter for them for the same price as the DMG on Massdrop. I thought that was a fantastic deal.



Nice one.

I’ve honestly never been all that impressed with massdrop.

Occasionally, they will have a _fairly_ good deal. And of course they have the Massdrop exclusives you can’t get anywhere else. But overall, they seem to price things at a very minimal discount (like 5-10%).

I’m sorry, $90 for something that I can get for $100 everywhere else isn’t a mega deal by the time you add in the hassles and hoops. That’s just a random example, but one I feel is fairly typical.

I’ve found it’s almost always easier and cheaper to just get it elsewhere, especially if you watch for it to go on sale. You can also usually mention it to the seller and they’ll often price match anyways. Again, the exception are the exclusives, which you have to get from Massdrop.

That’s just been my experience. I’m sure others feel it’s the bees knees.


----------



## Wiljen

exavolt said:


> I'd like to know the answer too. I'll instantly place an order.



You and everyone else, not sure such an animal exists at any price point let alone at the $100 mark.


----------



## exavolt

JediMa70 said:


> I'd like to buy just some funny bass iem, for casual listening, good from edm, electronic, not expensive And I thought that some good Chinese pearl could be a good option, which ones I should consider please?


You could be more specific with the 'not expensive'. But well, we can assume sub-100?

One bassy chifi IEM i currently own is the NiceHCK EP10. Bass is pretty good, you can really feel the bass, it's not punchy but still pretty well defined. It also not sacrificing much quality in other area. But from the other thread, it seems that there are variations in the production.


----------



## CoiL (Dec 22, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, its make a long time, forgive me not being up to date, but I patiently wait for EVOLUTION. Too bad i cant talk about a ''revolutionary'' iem from a brand I like cause my hope is in its hand, as I like how planar can deal smoothly with highs....
> 
> anyway, what the most natural sounding sub-100$ chifi iem right now, that give a very big soundstage with great imaging and accurate weighty bass and vocal with great presence and separation and enough highs for details and treble for texture but just enough not details-porn??????????????????


Do Yourself a favor - forget 100$ price limit, sell some of Your IEMs or just don`t buy any sub-100 and just get iBasso IT01*S *- they should be "made for You"  Other option would be Kanas Pro but I think according to FR graphs, IT01S will suit You better.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> You and everyone else, not sure such an animal exists at any price point let alone at the $100 mark.



Well, i'm pretty sure it exist. I don't talk about perfection here....just suggest the nearest possible compromise. Even the EP10 isn't far from what I talk and its ultra cheap. So, my hope its in new tech like the piezo-cannot-say-the-brand, something that have details like planar with extra smooth extended treble as well, where musicality is the goal, if we can get good bass and good mids, im IN! Because with ultra clear and detailed audiosource it can sound freakin marvelous. Seriously, i just don't want bad experiment in my ears....like the V80 feel too much a compromise and hit or miss in term of musicality. 
As well, Wiljen, with all new toys you have, I was hoping you suggest something.... (out of your head soundstage, good bass not boomy or out of control, great mids, and good details, all of this with great layering too)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Do Yourself a favor - forget 100$ price limit, sell some of Your IEMs or just don`t buy any sub-100 and just get iBasso IT01*S *- they should be "made for You"  Other option would be Kanas Pro but I think according to FR graphs, IT01S will suit You better.



OH! Man....you have them??????????????????????

Must admit im kind of obsess about these, as I was already with the IT01 (never try them).

And yeah, should sell like 20 pairs of iem-earbuds-headphones but I give them at chirstmass instead lol (not very possible to sell sub 50$ stuffs with shipping cost really)


----------



## CoiL (Dec 22, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH! Man....you have them??????????????????????
> Must admit im kind of obsess about these, as I was already with the IT01 (never try them).
> And yeah, should sell like 20 pairs of iem-earbuds-headphones but I give them at chirstmass instead lol (not very possible to sell sub 50$ stuffs with shipping cost really)


Not, yet. And I will probably go for Kanas Pro this time as by FR graphs and impressions it will suit better for my hearing, gear and music.
Let me remind You that I have modded IT01, which based purely by my subjective hearing and FR graphs comparison, should sound somewhat similar to S version (but certainly not so good), so, I have littlebit insight what S version would be. I have lowered bass, raised highs clarity/detail and thus mids also little more prominent, plus little more open/airy and tad wider soundstage on my unit.
I don`t know if You already saw this but here is IT01 vs S version graph:


Spoiler: IT01 vs. IT01S FR graph












But I really recommend You to keep Your money for IT01S


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Not, yet. And I will probably go for Kanas Pro this time as by FR graphs and impressions it will suit better for my hearing, gear and music.
> Let me remind You that I have modded IT01, which based purely by my subjective hearing and FR graphs comparison, should sound somewhat similar to S version (but certainly not so good), so, I have littlebit insight what S version would be. I don`t know if You already saw this but here is IT01 vs S version graph:
> 
> 
> ...



I like the graph, but little puzzle about the peak even if they aren't hardcore. The 2 in the mids can be hit or miss, sub bass look more controled than 01 , wich remind me sub bass issue with Z5000 strangely (always wanna compare those two) ....but to be honnest, i find the IT01 graph more sexy lol!

Is there any review yet of the S??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Otto graph of EP10 is revealing about a strange treble peak that can be hit or miss:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hum, I will begin to study graph comparaison more cause I like the mids of those EP10! IT01 look more detailed in this area, is there any problem with vocal like too much texture??

Anyway, will check for a price drop somewhere....and try to get IT01S.

From my orders, i'm just impress by earbuds (EMX985, DP100), like, really impress. EP10 being the exception but as i say in my review quality issue kill the fun. 
EZaudio D4 and V80 did not suit me.


----------



## JediMa70

exavolt said:


> You could be more specific with the 'not expensive'. But well, we can assume sub-100?
> 
> One bassy chifi IEM i currently own is the NiceHCK EP10. Bass is pretty good, you can really feel the bass, it's not punchy but still pretty well defined. It also not sacrificing much quality in other area. But from the other thread, it seems that there are variations in the production.


Fair point, under 50 i would say


----------



## exavolt

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Otto graph of EP10 is revealing about a strange treble peak that can be hit or miss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume that this is a non-compensated graph, this is not what I hear from my units, really. The bass might probably go above 105dB or so on mine. This graph looks like from a neutralish IEM.


----------



## TechnoidFR

exavolt said:


> I assume that this is a non-compensated graph, this is not what I hear from my units, really. The bass might probably go above 105dB or so on mine. This graph looks like from a neutralish IEM.



No hit treble. I confirm


----------



## dondonut (Dec 24, 2018)

I just woke up on this beautiful monday and gave the ezaudio D4 a listen again. I used them with M starlines prior to this but since I used these tips (L) with the BQ3 they are currently my fav https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b4tAWd20.

These tips work well for me with the D4. FYI, I partly covered the nozzle holes with scotch tape which increases the lower frequencies a bit, hard to capture on photo, it's about 80% covered to prevent them sounding congested and allowing the drivers to breathe. For me like this they sound close to perfect.

I'll say again, these sound awesome and the case you get with them is lovely. For me, nothing beats barrel style small iems comfortwise, especially if they're as light as the D4. I paid $8 for these which I feel is hard to beat price/performance wise. If you feel like trying something new that won't break the bank give these a listen.


----------



## danimoca

dondonut said:


> I've just woken up on this beautiful monday and gave the ezaudio D4 a listen again. I used them with M starlines prior to this but since I used these tips (L) with the BQ3 they are currently my fav https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b4tAWd20.
> 
> These tips work well for me with the D4. FYI, I partly covered the nozzle holes with scotch tape which increases the lower frequencies a bit, hard to capture on photo, it's about 80% covered to prevent them sounding congested and allowing the drivers to breathe. For me like this they sound close to perfect.
> 
> I'll say again, these sound awesome and the case you get with them is lovely. For me, nothing beats barrel style small iems comfortwise, especially if they're as light as the D4. I paid $8 for these which I feel is hard to beat price/performance wise. If you feel like trying something new that won't break the bank give these a listen.



What's the sound signature on them?


----------



## dondonut (Dec 24, 2018)

danimoca said:


> What's the sound signature on them?



Neutral/slightly bright. These have great clarity and detail retrieval, though that's one of the properties of iems I value highly. Sub-bass can be a bit lacking though. I would say these are a poor man's tin T2.
I must say though, I've never felt too comfortable describing signatures as I haven't listened to loads of different iems like some others.


----------



## Wiljen

dondonut said:


> Neutral/slightly bright. These have great clarity and detail retrieval, though that's one of the properties of iems I value highly. Sub-bass can be a bit lacking though. I would say these are a poor man's tin T2.
> I must say though, I've never felt too comfortable describing signatures as I haven't listened to loads of different iems like some others.



You nailed the D4,  A bit bright with great clarity and more detail than expected.  A couple of tape mods to the ports can adjust bass quantity which seems to be the single biggest complaint regarding the D4.


----------



## danimoca

dondonut said:


> Neutral/slightly bright. These have great clarity and detail retrieval, though that's one of the properties of iems I value highly. Sub-bass can be a bit lacking though. I would say these are a poor man's tin T2.
> I must say though, I've never felt too comfortable describing signatures as I haven't listened to loads of different iems like some others.



I'm actually a tad bit treble sensitive, that's why I asked. Maybe not a good choice, even tough they're very cheap...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

My review of the KZ ZSN is up if your curious the link to it is in my signature.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 24, 2018)

Finally received my BQ3 and Semkarch CNT1 today. It only took 4 weeks and 2 days to get here, so a bit late to the party.

BQ3 is everything I thought the KZ ZS10 would be, back when I bought it. Paid $44 for the ZS10 when it came out, and just paid $45 for the BQ3. So a quick compare.

ZS10 bass extends a little deeper, but BQ3 mid bass is much bigger, fuller and thumpier. Because of that I think that ZS10 bass is a bit faster due to its softer pillowy midbass and faster decay. Male vocals on ZS10 are thin and tinny, while BQ3 sound natural. A bit laid back. They seem to sit back a bit too far for my liking, but its not bad. Just not great. Female vocals are pretty good on BQ3 though. Good presentation and sound very natural. Im a female vocal dork and they passed my rudimentary test which include Karen Carpenter(contralto), Dolores O'Riordan(mezzo-soprano) and Mariah(Soprano). ZS10 is very unnatural and robotic with female vocals. Treble on ZS10 is dark and rolled off with no sibilance and very non fatiguing. I am not a treble guy, so I quite like the ZS10s treble. The BQ3 is bright, light and fluffy. Very airy compared to ZS10. I also don't hear any sibilance and it is also very non fatiguing to me. I prefer the BQ3 upper mids and treble to the ZS10. Where the ZS10 shines IMO is on its technical. Spacing, imaging and stage are all pretty solid on ZS10. Its the main reason I have kept them. Now I always feel that comparing stage with IEMS is a lot like comparing which minivan is faster, as nothing I have heard compares to even most $5 earbuds, but as far as stage goes in the IEM world ZS10 is pretty wide. Bq3 is also very wide. Not as wide as ZS10, but to me I hear more height and depth with them. Everything else like spacing ect feels very comparable to me. Fit and finish for me by far is BQ3. They look really nice, and they actually fit my ears perfectly. Comfort is pretty good. Invisibility factor(feel like they are not there) is very good. I can hardly feel these in my ears, where ZS10 is heavy and bulky. I am very appreciative of @HungryPanda for recommending these. I can finally get rid of ZS10 now.

As far as Semkarch CNT1 go. I am a huge huge fan of single DD drivers, and even a bigger fan of Carbon Nanotube drivers. Fired up the Cayin N5, put on Stevie Stones last album, hit play and smiled from ear to ear for 30 minutes straight. Unfortunately that's all I have heard from them. BQ3 has been in my ears for about 5 hours since. That said, I can already tell that CNT1 is a friggin Bass Monster. Nothing I have heard in IEM form is at that level. EP10 can get there with a bit of EQ and power, but CNT1 is a whole other level. Will play with EQ and amping In the next couple weeks as I also just got my laptop fixed.

Anyway, these are just my first impressions. Im 43, and using Cayin N5, Axon 7 M, and Sony NW-A45. I listen to everything and am a basshead.


----------



## CoiL

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I like the graph, but little puzzle about the peak even if they aren't hardcore. The 2 in the mids can be hit or miss, sub bass look more controled than 01 , wich remind me sub bass issue with Z5000 strangely (always wanna compare those two) ....but to be honnest, i find the IT01 graph more sexy lol!
> 
> Is there any review yet of the S??


Yeah, those 2 "peaks" make me also cautious and that`s why I rather prefer to go with KP. But this is MY hearing and I do not want to imply that S-version has "nasty peaks". I`m quite sure that this is not so as some impressions from ppl who are sensitive to highs say that these perform without issues in highs. THough, it is all subjective and depends on many factors. With my modded IT01 I think I`ve reached to "limit" of my highs tolerance, without being disturbing or causing fatigue, even long listening session. I suspect S version is similar and can provide amazing naturality and dynamics in highs (cymbals decay/reverb/intonation of hits).
If You crave for more quantity (still controlled and detailed) sub-bass than S version, then maybe regular IT01 might fit You better and save You some money. Anyway, You can`t go wrong with either imo.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 24, 2018)

Got my CCA -C10 in the mail today. Right off the bat they sound eerily similar to the ZSN just like Clear said. They sound really good to me nice and balanced accross the frequencies but further break in and testing will need to be done.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Got my CCA -C10 in the mail today. Right off the bat they sound eerily similar to the ZSN just like Clear said. They sound really good to me nice and balanced accross the frequencies but further break in and testing will need to be done.


Give them 20 hours to really open up! They are much more premium! ...and they are not just for fun like the ZSN, but more in a professional lineup! 

I will be giving my 100 hour + burn-in impression on them, very soon!


----------



## 1clearhead

Here's my final impressions on the *CCA C10*

Click on link below...
 Post #20895

Cheers! 


-Clear


----------



## weedophile

@1clearhead how's the isolation on the C10?


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> @1clearhead how's the isolation on the C10?


Isolation is really good with only one hole each side on the resin part of the shell. The back alloy/metal plates has no holes at all and the fit is exactly like the ZSN in my ears. Really comfortable!


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> Isolation is really good with only one hole each side on the resin part of the shell. The back alloy/metal plates has no holes at all and the fit is exactly like the ZSN in my ears. Really comfortable!


Ok thanks so much, u've very much sold me this man. Do u have any idea they (CCA) will be releasing a pure BA version anytime soon?

Anw i find most reviewers skip the isolation part xD i guess most use it indoors but it matters to alot of us who uses it for commute


----------



## Returnity

weedophile said:


> Ok thanks so much, u've very much sold me this man. Do u have any idea they (CCA) will be releasing a pure BA version anytime soon?
> 
> Anw i find most reviewers skip the isolation part xD i guess most use it indoors but it matters to alot of us who uses it for commute



Frankly, I never care for the isolation part when I read reviews, although I use my IEM's mostly while commuting. IMHO 90% of the isolation is dependent on the tips you use. For me, a good tip collection is indispensable for anyone using IEMs extensively.


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> Ok thanks so much, u've very much sold me this man. *Do u have any idea they (CCA) will be releasing a pure BA version anytime soon?*
> 
> Anw i find most reviewers skip the isolation part xD i guess most use it indoors but it matters to alot of us who uses it for commute


I have no idea of a pure BA version, but if I ever do know? I will definitely share it! ...Personally, I like my bass coming from a HD dynamic driver.


----------



## Bartig

BadReligionPunk said:


> Finally received my BQ3 and Semkarch CNT1 today. It only took 4 weeks and 2 days to get here, so a bit late to the party.
> 
> BQ3 is everything I thought the KZ ZS10 would be, back when I bought it. Paid $44 for the ZS10 when it came out, and just paid $45 for the BQ3. So a quick compare.
> 
> ...



Great first impressions, thanks!


----------



## weedophile (Dec 25, 2018)

Returnity said:


> Frankly, I never care for the isolation part when I read reviews, although I use my IEM's mostly while commuting. IMHO 90% of the isolation is dependent on the tips you use. For me, a good tip collection is indispensable for anyone using IEMs extensively.


I feel that an IEM with a single DD with multiple vent holes will still impact the isolation. No doubt changing tips alter the sound though.


----------



## agazza

My favorites are the **** EN900 after some Viper4android eq, and most importantly, removing the second layer of protection on the tube


----------



## Slater (Dec 25, 2018)

agazza said:


> My favorites are the **** EN900 after some Viper4android eq, and most importantly, removing the second layer of protection on the tube



Good call.

More and more, I’m removing my ‘cheese grater’ style nozzle screens and replacing them with the mesh type. Alleviating all of the restriction usually makes a nice sound upgrade.

I’ve noticed just how restrictive the cheese grater screens are. From the outside, they look like they have lots of holes. But on the underside, you would be shocked at just how much area is taken up by the adhesive ring (which no one ever sees). The net result is the entire sound output being forced through about 9-10 tiny holes. And that’s on a gigantic 5mm nozzle! I’ve seen a few IEMs with smaller nozzles (ie 3.6mm or 4mm) that only had maybe 3-4 holes for the sound to pass through.

See for yourself (note the back side of the nozzle screens on the right side, and how the adhesive rings block the majority of holes):



And no, it’s not tuned this way on purpose. If it was on purpose, they wouldn’t even need the holes on the outside circumference - it would just be solid metal with the holes in the very center.


----------



## agazza (Dec 26, 2018)

Slater said:


> Good call.
> 
> More and more, I’m removing my ‘cheese grater’ style nozzle screens and replacing them with the mesh type. Alleviating all of the restriction usually makes a nice sound upgrade.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are just there as decoration on these, I didn't replace them,  the mesh was under the cheese grated plate.. double the blocking


----------



## Animagus (Dec 26, 2018)

Here is my recent review of the Simgot EM2 which can be bought for around $95(with discount) from Amazon.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## weedophile

Alright, thanks to @1clearhead and my TRN balanced MMCX cable having some issues (from NiceHCK) and Jim offered me an alternative and i asked him if he can give me a token discount on the C10

So here i am waiting for the C10 like some of u, damn


----------



## danimoca

Guys, when is the next Ali sale?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

danimoca said:


> Guys, when is the next Ali sale?


Pretty much everyday. If you're looking for very large savings... and there's no sale, try Gearbest. BTW, Today is Boxing Day. SALES!


----------



## danimoca

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Pretty much everyday. If you're looking for very large savings... and there's no sale, try Gearbest. BTW, Today is Boxing Day. SALES!



I was after the TIN Audio T2's at a good price, which aren't available anywhere else. I saw them on some Ali sales for as low as 22-23€, so I know they can go for that cheap.


----------



## MidSmoothness

Animagus said:


> Here is my recent review of the Simgot EM2 which can be bought for around $95(with discount) from Amazon.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.



Great review, looks like Simgot made a nice IEM there.


----------



## Animagus (Dec 26, 2018)

MidSmoothness said:


> Great review, looks like Simgot made a nice IEM there.



Thanks! Yes quite good for $95. I as well as a lot of other people liked their previous EN700 Pro and Bass IEMs too.


----------



## MidSmoothness

Animagus said:


> Yes quite good for $95. I as well as a lot of other people liked their previous EN700 Pro and Bass IEMs too.



I'll look into them. Though I'm trying to hold myself back from pulling the trigger on the Moondrop Kanas Pro. I'm just nog sure if there is enough bass for me in there.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

danimoca said:


> Guys, when is the next Ali sale?



I think its March for Anniversary sale. But stuff goes on sale or clear out prices from sellers all the time. Best to put everything in the cart or favorites so you can hit it when that happens.


----------



## 1clearhead

weedophile said:


> Alright, thanks to @1clearhead and my TRN balanced MMCX cable having some issues (from NiceHCK) and Jim offered me an alternative and i asked him if he can give me a token discount on the C10
> 
> So here i am waiting for the C10 like some of u, damn


I'm glad that worked out for you. Cheers!


----------



## Adide

BadReligionPunk said:


> I think its March for Anniversary sale. But stuff goes on sale or clear out prices from sellers all the time. Best to put everything in the cart or favorites so you can hit it when that happens.



I believe it's sooner at the end of January prior to Chinese New Year/Spring Festival which is on February 5th.
The Anniversary sale you mentioned is also valid, can't remember right now if it's end of March or beginning of April.

I'm not completely sure of it happening as I described but if so it might be less than a month until the next big sale with coupons and everything so you might want to hold on.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Dec 26, 2018)

Left to right
CCA-C04 CCA - C10 KZ ZSN

This is turning into a battle of the Chi-fi copy cat. I haven't had much time with the CCA-C04 but right off the bat it's similar (not completely the same but close) to the ZSN but with more bass and the c10 is like a refined version of the ZSN.  I really hope all these IEMs don't just start copying the zsn not that it doesn't sound good it's just that there needs to be variety. You can even see cables are the same.


----------



## wilsonism17

question guys. as someone who have the ZSN(silver purple), is it ok to get the TRN IM1, CCA C10 or the KZ AS06? my current IEMs are zs3, ed16, gk3 and zsn.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 27, 2018)

wilsonism17 
question guys. as someone who have the ZSN(silver purple), is it ok to get the TRN IM1, CCA C10 or the KZ AS06? my current IEMs are zs3, ed16, gk3 and zsn.


From that bunch, I own the ED16, ZSN, and C10. So, If you're looking for a more mature and serious premium sound signature, go for the CCA C10. It is a 10 driver hybrid (2 DD plus 8 BA armature set) housed in resin and alloy/metal back plate just like the ZSN housing. You can use the ZSN for your ultimate fun and pleasure, while the C10 you can use for a more professional and detailed listening experience! It is probably the least costing 10 driver hybrid in the market right now, too!

-Clear


----------



## Bartig

PCgaming4ever said:


> Left to right
> CCA-C04 CCA - C10 KZ ZSN
> 
> This is turning into a battle of the Chi-fi copy cat. I haven't had much time with the CCA-C04 but right off the bat it's similar (not completely the same but close) to the ZSN but with more bass and the c10 is like a refined version of the ZSN.  I really hope all these IEMs don't just start copying the zsn not that it doesn't sound good it's just that there needs to be variety. You can even see cables are the same.


The C04 a copy of the ZSN? Not in regards of release, because the C04 was released first. By a sister company of KZ too, by the way. That makes copycatting quite hard. 

Also not in sound for me. The C04 has a completely different sound signature if you ask me, with a tight and fat bass but also totally rolled off highs - making it sound nothing like the ZSN. I'd rather describe it as a KZ ES4 with all the highs taken away from it, and a tighter bass.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Bartig said:


> The C04 a copy of the ZSN? Not in regards of release, because the C04 was released first. By a sister company of KZ too, by the way. That makes copycatting quite hard.
> 
> Also not in sound for me. The C04 has a completely different sound signature if you ask me, with a tight and fat bass but also totally rolled off highs - making it sound nothing like the ZSN. I'd rather describe it as a KZ ES4 with all the highs taken away from it, and a tighter bass.



Hmm like I said I just listened to them for a few minutes I noticed the fatter bass but I didn't pay much attention to the highs for the few minutes I listened. I'm definitely going to do some detailed listening later. Maybe I wasn't getting a good fit or something.  Like I said though it was just a quick initial impression.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Bartig said:


> The C04 a copy of the ZSN? Not in regards of release, because the C04 was released first. By a sister company of KZ too, by the way. That makes copycatting quite hard.
> 
> Also not in sound for me. The C04 has a completely different sound signature if you ask me, with a tight and fat bass but also totally rolled off highs - making it sound nothing like the ZSN. I'd rather describe it as a KZ ES4 with all the highs taken away from it, and a tighter bass.


After listening to them for an hour or so I hear what you meant about the roll off. Not sure why I missed that first time around but I definitely notice it now. Shows I shouldn't just do a quick listen even for initial impressions Thanks for checking me on that always willing to be called out for misrepresenting a sound signature so I can get better.


----------



## ThanosD

Guys, does anybody have a sub-50$ (preferably around 35) pair to suggest (of course if there are any that fit my criteria at this price point) with a wide soundstage, and slightly warm, musical sound signature with good bass, but with compromising as little clarity as possible in the upper frequencies? So far I own the T2s (this is a nice one, but I want a bigger soundstage, and a bit more warmth), the ZS3, the Plextone X41M (For these times I want to hear to some bass), and the KZ ATE, the first version (I find the signature dark). I was thinking the AS10 might be a good choice, but I am a little worried about the sub-bass fast roll off ( I like deep sub-bass), and the fact that they seem pretty big, and I don't have particularly big ears, maybe on the smaller side


----------



## DBaldock9

ThanosD said:


> Guys, does anybody have a sub-50$ (preferably around 35) pair to suggest (of course if there are any that fit my criteria at this price point) with a wide soundstage, and slightly warm, musical sound signature with good bass, but with compromising as little clarity as possible in the upper frequencies? So far I own the T2s (this is a nice one, but I want a bigger soundstage, and a bit more warmth), the ZS3, the Plextone X41M (For these times I want to hear to some bass), and the KZ ATE, the first version (I find the signature dark). I was thinking the AS10 might be a good choice, but I am a little worried about the sub-bass fast roll off ( I like deep sub-bass), and the fact that they seem pretty big, and I don't have particularly big ears, maybe on the smaller side



If you're willing to spend just a bit over your budget, these NiceHCK DT100 earphones are small, and really do sound good.
Their price has dropped from $88 when I bought them earlier this year, to $58 currently.
They've got good clarity & sound stage, but not quite as much Bass as a dynamic driver.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...tachable-Detach-MMCX/1825606_32849259889.html
.
For a model that has more Bass, but not quite as wide of a sound stage, you might consider the Magaosi MGS-BK50, for $30.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...e-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI/32890688134.html


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> If you're willing to spend just a bit over your budget, these NiceHCK DT100 earphones are small, and really do sound good.
> Their price has dropped from $88 when I bought them earlier this year, to $58 currently.
> They've got good clarity & sound stage, but not quite as much Bass as a dynamic driver.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...tachable-Detach-MMCX/1825606_32849259889.html
> ...



+1 on the BK50. Good IEM, and beautiful design.


----------



## ThanosD

DBaldock9 said:


> If you're willing to spend just a bit over your budget, these NiceHCK DT100 earphones are small, and really do sound good.
> Their price has dropped from $88 when I bought them earlier this year, to $58 currently.
> They've got good clarity & sound stage, but not quite as much Bass as a dynamic driver.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...tachable-Detach-MMCX/1825606_32849259889.html
> ...


Hmm, I was looking at the magaosi too some time ago. Very interesting design indeed, but I am looking for something made to be worn over ear. Sorry for not mentioning it at my first post. The cable down thing didn't go very well with the T2. If the cable catches even a little bit on a corner of a cloth, boom, now I have to readjust the foam tips to put them in my ears.


----------



## cqtek

ThanosD said:


> Guys, does anybody have a sub-50$ (preferably around 35) pair to suggest (of course if there are any that fit my criteria at this price point) with a wide soundstage, and slightly warm, musical sound signature with good bass, but with compromising as little clarity as possible in the upper frequencies? So far I own the T2s (this is a nice one, but I want a bigger soundstage, and a bit more warmth), the ZS3, the Plextone X41M (For these times I want to hear to some bass), and the KZ ATE, the first version (I find the signature dark). I was thinking the AS10 might be a good choice, but I am a little worried about the sub-bass fast roll off ( I like deep sub-bass), and the fact that they seem pretty big, and I don't have particularly big ears, maybe on the smaller side



It is not easy to find what you are looking for. If you like something similar to T2, there are reviews that say that the BQEYZ KB100 is better. Not that they are warm IEMs, they have very good mids. The bass is very Hi-Fi, but quite complete. If you want more bass you can make a very simple mod. 

you can read reviews about them in this forum.


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> Hmm, I was looking at the magaosi too some time ago. Very interesting design indeed, but I am looking for something made to be worn over ear. Sorry for not mentioning it at my first post. The cable down thing didn't go very well with the T2. If the cable catches even a little bit on a corner of a cloth, boom, now I have to readjust the foam tips to put them in my ears.



You can wear the BK50 up. That’s how I wear them.

Since they are mmcx removable, you just reverse sides but also reverse the cable. This way, the channels are correct, but the nozzles still angle into your ear canals properly.


----------



## ThanosD

cqtek said:


> It is not easy to find what you are looking for. If you like something similar to T2, there are reviews that say that the BQEYZ KB100 is better. Not that they are warm IEMs, they have very good mids. The bass is very Hi-Fi, but quite complete. If you want more bass you can make a very simple mod.
> 
> you can read reviews about them in this forum.


I am very satisfied with the T2s, but I am looking for something different. Warmer. But not darkish like the ZS3, ATE, and the X41M.



Slater said:


> You can wear the BK50 up. That’s how I wear them.
> 
> Since they are mmcx removable, you just reverse sides but also reverse the cable. This way, the channels are correct, but the nozzles still angle into your ear canals properly.


Same thing was suggested for the T2s. I tried it. Didn't work very well. With foams, its a no no, because you have to be quick in your adjustments, and it was taking too much time for me to find a proper seal. With silicone tips, it was better. But still, not quite on par with the ATE and ZS3 fit, which have the correct shape for over ear use. I want something that has that curvy shape.

P.S. At this point, I am probably asking too much for this price point. I most likely make a compromise in fit, given that the pair will resemble the sound signature I am after.


----------



## DBaldock9

ThanosD said:


> Hmm, I was looking at the magaosi too some time ago. Very interesting design indeed, but I am looking for something made to be worn over ear. Sorry for not mentioning it at my first post. The cable down thing didn't go very well with the T2. If the cable catches even a little bit on a corner of a cloth, boom, now I have to readjust the foam tips to put them in my ears.



I wear the cable over-the-ear for all of my earbuds and earphones  With the models that have angled nozzles and MMCX connectors, just swap the earpieces - and wear the Right one on the Left side, and vice-versa.


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> I am very satisfied with the T2s, but I am looking for something different. Warmer. But not darkish like the ZS3, ATE, and the X41M.
> 
> 
> Same thing was suggested for the T2s. I tried it. Didn't work very well. With foams, its a no no, because you have to be quick in your adjustments, and it was taking too much time for me to find a proper seal. With silicone tips, it was better. But still, not quite on par with the ATE and ZS3 fit, which have the correct shape for over ear use. I want something that has that curvy shape.
> ...



I own both.

They are shaped completely different, and that determines the fit. 

The fit of the T2 are terrible for some (including me), no matter what direction they are worn. Up, down, it doesn’t matter (for me). Yes, I know there are people the T2 fits fine on. It just depends on the ear anatomy.

The problem is the odd protrusion on the side of the T2 for the mmcx jack and cable. This is the source of the issue with me.

The BK50 is a totally different beast, and fits me like a glove. It’s shaped like a much more ‘normal’ IEM.


----------



## ThanosD

Slater said:


> I own both.
> 
> They are shaped completely different, and that determines the fit.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. So, regardless of the fit, you think they will fit the description of the sound signature I am after?


----------



## eclein

1clearhead said:


> I have no idea of a pure BA version, but if I ever do know? I will definitely share it! ...Personally, I like my bass coming from a HD dynamic driver.



I’m with Clearhead on the HD dynamic for bass and my next iems will be C10’s as I had to pull back my original order for them. I wish I hadn’t but in the next week I’ll order them again now that my Fiio M6 came and I’m liking it. I’m also loving the way my BQ3’s came alive with the M6 because of the synergy or the breaking in coincidence but they sound amazing now rather than just solid. After the C10’s show I’m pausing iem buying for awhile or maybe better put intending to pause!!


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> That's interesting. So, regardless of the fit, you think they will fit the description of the sound signature I am after?



Yeah


----------



## toddy0191

ThanosD said:


> That's interesting. So, regardless of the fit, you think they will fit the description of the sound signature I am after?



I think you were on the right track with the AS10s personally, although I haven't heard the BK50s. I enjoy them more than the T2s and the bass BA in them produces fast well timed bass which extends down into the sub bass to my ears.


----------



## ThanosD

toddy0191 said:


> I think you were on the right track with the AS10s personally, although I haven't heard the BK50s. I enjoy them more than the T2s and the bass BA in them produces fast well timed bass which extends down into the sub bass to my ears.


Idk, those BK50 seem a very good bargain, and they are cheaper too. Anyway, a friend of mine will have the AS10 in his hands in about 2 weeks, so I will have the chance to listen to them.

Thanks a lot to all of you that invested time to suggest me a suitable pair. I will let you know what I will finally get.


----------



## toddy0191

ThanosD said:


> Idk, those BK50 seem a very good bargain, and they are cheaper too. Anyway, a friend of mine will have the AS10 in his hands in about 2 weeks, so I will have the chance to listen to them.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you that invested time to suggest me a suitable pair. I will let you know what I will finally get.



I know, I've been pondering getting a pair myself as @Slater and @DBaldock9 have been singing their praises for a long time.


----------



## weedophile

toddy0191 said:


> I think you were on the right track with the AS10s personally, although I haven't heard the BK50s. I enjoy them more than the T2s and the bass BA in them produces fast well timed bass which extends down into the sub bass to my ears.


I think @ThanosD is looking for something with abit more oompf. The T2 i dont find them bass shy though, and comparable to the AS10.

Perhaps thanos u can try the HifiWalker A1 (A2 for non mic version). With the micropore treble tame mod i think its pretty beastly, however the cables are abit tough to be wearing over ears. 

The KZ ED9 is a good cheap alternative. Can wear over ears easily (i didnt managed to try the bass vents as the left stock vent was stucked to the body) but the bass is already very apparent on the shiny vents.


----------



## toddy0191

weedophile said:


> I think @ThanosD is looking for something with abit more oompf. The T2 i dont find them bass shy though, and comparable to the AS10.
> 
> Perhaps thanos u can try the HifiWalker A1 (A2 for non mic version). With the micropore treble tame mod i think its pretty beastly, however the cables are abit tough to be wearing over ears.
> 
> The KZ ED9 is a good cheap alternative. Can wear over ears easily (i didnt managed to try the bass vents as the left stock vent was stucked to the body) but the bass is already very apparent on the shiny vents.



I agree about the T2s although I'm adamant Tin Audio have tinkered with them over time, as a lot of the more recent purchasers like myself, don't find then lacking in bass. 

I like my bass but tried the vent mod on my T2s and found it too much afterwards and reverted them to stock. I also don't find them overly bright.

I still find the AS10s to be warmer than the T2s with more mid bass and sub bass that reaches down to 20hz no problemo!

Listening to some Little Dragon now with lots of sub bass in their music and the AS10s render it beautifully.


----------



## eclein

Where/What is BK50? Link me up please if its not a forbidden thing to do.....following these threads is getting expensive! lol I love it...


----------



## DBaldock9

eclein said:


> Where/What is BK50? Link me up please if its not a forbidden thing to do.....following these threads is getting expensive! lol I love it...



The link is on the previous page - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...e-Armature-With-Dynamic-HIFI/32890688134.html


----------



## 1clearhead

For those interested 

CCA has its own store in Aliexpress now  
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4409033?spm=2114.12010617.0.0.58e56180ZXlbSD

They carry CCA and KZ earphones and accessories! 


-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KZ ZS10 isn't for me and is put to shame by my old KZ ZS5v1 in almost every aspect....vocal being better too but little more recessed. 

I suspect the crossover to make these sound strangely artificial and spaceless. I still understand that these can be loved by some, its warm but quite detailed....but even without an absolute ear there something about musicality that kill enjoyment for me.

I think i'm done with KZ.... too much Kompromise in soundsignature acceptation.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> KZ ZS10 isn't for me and is put to shame by my old KZ ZS5v1 in almost every aspect....vocal being better too but little more recessed.
> 
> I suspect the crossover to make these sound strangely artificial and spaceless. I still understand that these can be loved by some, its warm but quite detailed....but even without an absolute ear there something about musicality that kill enjoyment for me.
> 
> I think i'm done with KZ.... too much Kompromise in soundsignature acceptation.



I wish KZ would start using Knowles drivers in at least some of their IEMs.

It would definitely make a difference!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I wish KZ would start using Knowles drivers in at least some of their IEMs.
> 
> It would definitely make a difference!


Didn't the ZS5 use Knowels armature or im I wrong??? (Remember reading this at the time)


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nevers uses by kz


----------



## Slater (Dec 28, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Didn't the ZS5 use Knowels armature or im I wrong??? (Remember reading this at the time)



They use a Knowles _microphone_, but not Knowles _drivers_.

I think that’s where that rumor started. It was just a misunderstanding or misinterpretation by some people, and kinda grew from there. Like the child’s game called “Telephone” or “Chinese Whispers”, where one person passes along something to the next person and it would get all twisted by the end.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> They use a Knowles _microphone_, but not Knowles _drivers_.
> 
> I think that’s where that rumor started. It was just a misunderstanding or misinterpretation by some people, and kinda grew from there. Like the child’s game called “Telephone” or “Chinese Whispers”, where one person passes along something to the next person and it would get all twisted by the end.



True, I read that as well and was searching any factual proof that any knowels drivers was use...find no proof but some victim of chinese whisper on reddit tough hehe (funny, in french this game is call arabic telephone)


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> I wish KZ would start using Knowles drivers in at least some of their IEMs.
> 
> It would definitely make a difference!



It wouldn't make sense for KZ's budget-oriented models. Bellsings are getting there (the bass BA, at least, judging from a certain 12BA using them for bass).

honestly, people who are new into KZ should be told that unlike other makers who makes major improvements over each models, KZ goes for constant, minor tweaks. If people really want a significant jump of SQ change in KZ models, wait for a year or so after each purchase since that's the normal timeframe for an "upgrade" anyway, instead of getting each model and getting "brand fatigue".

sadly, their models are cheap enough that people will buy them and then complain for some reason despite it being so short between each model and with the BAs used, they can't possibly achieve a significant quality boost.


----------



## NeonHD

ThePhonograph just reviewed the Tin Audio T2 Pro: http://www.thephonograph.net/tin-audio-t2-pro-review/


----------



## trumpethead

Received my CCA-C10 8 days after placing the order. That's a record from China to USA for me for AE. Listening right now and first impressions I can hear the potential that got @Clearhead  excited. This is out of the box so take with a grain of salt. Very clear, balanced and pro sounding. Vocals are clear and present with no sibilance. Very nice bass, not overpowering but definitely there. I can see these evolving with burn in.  Clear's descriptions are much better than mine and very much on point. Different from Zsn and quite possibly a step above...Further impressions to follow with more time...Thanks again Clear!


----------



## Slater (Dec 28, 2018)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> True, I read that as well and was searching any factual proof that any knowels drivers was use...find no proof but some victim of chinese whisper on reddit tough hehe (funny, in french this game is call arabic telephone)



These are the BA drivers removed from a ZS5.




They are all made for KZ by Bellsing. Although many of them (in other KZ models) simply have the original Bellsing logo and not the KZ logo.

Here is an example from the ZST, where you can see the original Bellsing "b" logo:



To my knowledge, KZ has never used a Knowles BA in any model.


----------



## ElRubiales

Hello, I am the possessor of many kz, xiaomi and an ibasso it01 that is my best iem. I suppose that due to the fact of being Chinese I had to have better quality-price. My doubt is that I'm with a profile in v but not much deveria to buy. My budget would be € 50 -100 €. Thanks in advance and greetings.


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 29, 2018)

trumpethead said:


> Received my CCA-C10 8 days after placing the order. That's a record from China to USA for me for AE. Listening right now and first impressions I can hear the potential that got @Clearhead  excited. This is out of the box so take with a grain of salt. Very clear, balanced and pro sounding. Vocals are clear and present with no sibilance. Very nice bass, not overpowering but definitely there. I can see these evolving with burn in.  Clear's descriptions are much better than mine and very much on point. Different from Zsn and quite possibly a step above...Further impressions to follow with more time...Thanks again Clear!


I'm still trying to research the name CCA and what it means. But, like someone here mentioned several weeks ago that it could mean "crystal clear audio"...I won't be surprised! To my ears, they are as good as we both hear them!

Cheers!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

1clearhead said:


> I'm still trying to research the name CCA and what it means. But, like someone here mentioned several weeks ago that it could mean "crystal clear audio"...I won't be surprised! To my ears, they are as good as we both hear them!
> 
> Cheers!


Certified Chinese Audio
Chinese Consumer Audio

hmmm...we may never know.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 29, 2018)

BTW, after extensive tip rolling(my thumbs hurt)I think I have finally settled on tips for my BQ3. While the Spindots sounded great, they just are too soft, and too lacking in height. They presented a huge problem with staying put while walking around/working, and I always had to keep pushing them in. Very annoying.
Anyway after trying literally 2 dozen different tips, I ended up hitting the jackpot with those oversized thin clear tips that came with Havi B3 Pro 1. Don't know if these can be sourced anywhere like AE, but they are not only comfortable, but they seemed to be the best compromise between added low end and comfort. In my ears they stay put and pretty much go invisible.  There is also no fear of them coming off the nozzle.


----------



## 1clearhead

BadReligionPunk said:


> Certified Chinese Audio
> Chinese Consumer Audio
> 
> hmmm...we may never know.


Who knows...!?


----------



## HungryPanda

Clearhead's Cool Appraisal ?


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Clearhead's Cool Appraisal ?



Cheeky ChiFi Abuse?


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Cheeky ChiFi Abuse?


Collectors ChiFi Addiction!


----------



## silverfishla

Creedence Clearwater Ambrosia.


----------



## ElRubiales

Hello, I am the possessor of many kz, xiaomi and an ibasso it01 that is my best iem. I suppose due to the fact of being Chinese I had to have a better quality price. My doubt is that I am with a profile in v but not much deveria to buy. My budget would be € 20 - € 100. Thanks in advance and greetings.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 30, 2018)

ElRubiales said:


> Hello, I am the possessor of many kz, xiaomi and an ibasso it01 that is my best iem. I suppose due to the fact of being Chinese I had to have a better quality price. My doubt is that I am with a profile in v but not much deveria to buy. My budget would be € 20 - € 100. Thanks in advance and greetings.



Would you like an iem that is not v-shaped?  More balanced sound?  You might like the  BQEYZ KB100.  I really enjoy mine.

Also, I think they are very comfortable.


----------



## ElRubiales

mbwilson111 said:


> Would you like an iem that is not v-shaped?  More balanced sound?  You might like the  BQEYZ KB100.  I really enjoy mine.


forgive me if you do not explain well. Yes, if I want it to have a v-shape


----------



## mbwilson111

ElRubiales said:


> forgive me if you do not explain well. Yes, if I want it to have a v-shape




Ok, I did not understand. Someone else will have advice.  I do not really like v shape.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mbwilson111 said:


> Ok, I did not understand. Someone else will have advice.  I do not really like v shape.


How do you like your Audbos P4? Did they make you interested in $100+ offerings?


----------



## 1clearhead (Dec 31, 2018)

My latest top list of in-ear earphones are up at my profile page!

Click link below to know more...
 Post #20974

Enjoy! 

Happy New Year!  


-Clear


----------



## ShabtabQ

Happy new year...


----------



## mbwilson111

mathi8vadhanan said:


> How do you like your Audbos P4? Did they make you interested in $100+ offerings?



I love the Audbos P4 but they do not make me love my others less  They are comfortable and sound great.  I had to try a lot of tips.  Not sure what ended up on them.  We have buckets full of tips it seems and sometimes have no idea where they came from.  The past week or so I have been heavily into earbuds though as my husband has been making some.

I do want to get ONE IEM in the $100+ range.  My only one and then I will stop and enjoy what I have.  At the moment it seems that my choice will be the Moondrop Kanas Pro.  I am in no rush at all.  I want a great deal.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I do want to get ONE IEM in the $100+ range.  My only one and then I will stop and enjoy what I have.  At the moment it seems that my choice will be the Moondrop Kanas Pro.  I am in no rush at all.  I want a great deal.



I keep hearing that's the "one" to get as well.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Dec 31, 2018)

Slater said:


> I keep hearing that's the "one" to get as well.



Either the Moondrop Kanas (for more Bass), Kanas Pro (for more neutral), or the iBasso IT01s (newest bud, sent from the "gods" ).

*EDIT: *Just realized that this isn't the correct thread for these $130 - $200 earphones.


----------



## CoiL

DBaldock9 said:


> Either the Moondrop Kanas (for more Bass), Kanas Pro (for more neutral), or the iBasso IT01s (newest bud, sent from the "gods" ).
> 
> *EDIT: *Just realized that this isn't the correct thread for these $130 - $200 earphones.



But that is totally valid recommendation and results in looking at other thread(s) 
I`m also going for Kanas Pro or IT01S.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I am really interested in MKP, but there is like very little information on the Kansas Pro and even less on the Kansas. Single dynamics make me really really happy. DLC driver Yumm!


----------



## harry501501

These BQEYZ BQ3 really made me work for my money lol. First listen was a very clean and clear sound with strong bass but overall a bit cold sounding. Off came the terrible tips they came with to a wider tip and then spent the night chopping and changing with cables and sources. The cable they come with is very similar to the TRN Vxx range. After a while I paired it with one I got from Aliexpress which helped smooth it out a bit... but I still knew they could do more. Masterstroke, I spent an hour trying to find the tiny Cambridge Audio DACMagic XS 2 I had in a box. Paired them together and what a difference. BQ3 still has that very clean sound, but the firmness was smoothed out as the bass now had a touch more warmth and overall their was a pinch more body to the mids and treble, especially vocals which were originally a bit dry.

With the right source these are very good value IMO. For around £40 you get a good hybrid with strong, clean bass which decays quickly but still has some oomph. Good overall detail for it's price.

It's been competing with my BGVP DMG though which is def a step up in quality and an all round more natural sounding earphone... in fact I'd highly recommend the DMG for anyone after a sub £100 IEM (but you'll need to play with filters).

Still the BQ3 at £40-45 is an easy recommendation, especially for modern pop or rock or high res recordings. In fact these might sound good too with a balanced cable with my DA3?!


----------



## harry501501

As for the BGVP DMG... OOTB I thought it would sound better given the reviews and feedback. Then after days of (lazily) not checking the other filters and just thinking the sound was okay I opted for the silver treble filter which several owners told me to do way before lol, then the sound changed dramatically.... like a different earphone had just popped up. I paid £80 on the sales at Penon for it and it's one of the best deals I've had in this game for price to performance ratio.

OOTB... VERY mid bass heavy, overbearingly so actually. Great for certain genres though. Vocals were just so recessed they were barely in the mix. Soundstage was pretty wide though. *Extremely *V shaped sound.

With SILVER filters the main vocals were all of a sudden pushed fwd (thankfully) and the bass (although still strong) had much less bloat. Vocals actually sound very euphoric and silky now. The overall sound is just right for me... full bodied but still very detailed with the clear treble which extends very well. I'd say still V shaped, but MUCH MUCH less so than before with other filter. The biggest compliment I can give this IEM is instruments are just so so natural sounding. Soundstage is very deep in all directions. There's this sound effect on Beatles, Maxwell's Silver Hammer (guilty pleasure) that travels all around my head in a big circle that I'd never came close to noticing before. In terms of instrument placement it's one of the best IEMs i have listened to.

In regards to the filters 'gimmick' it's executed much better than the others I have like the LZ A4, TA Deltas, RHA t20 and i suppose the KZ ED9  (Please note i haven't tried the bass filter yet on the DMG).

The DMG just makes it in to this thread's sub 100 budget... an easy 5 stars for me.

It's my b'day soon so I'll be treating myself again. Needs to be special to trump the DMG. (it01s maybe?). In fact might just buy the Topping NX4 DAC instead and keep playing with the DMG


----------



## DallaPo

eggnogg said:


> it says revolve,
> QT2S and QT3S is coming too, but no different in the looks
> 
> 
> ...





Wiljen said:


> Be interesting to see if they retuned the treble or just added another mid BA.  The previous model was a step backward in my estimation as it was harsh.  Just adding another driver wont fix that so I am hoping for a complete rethinking of tuning.



Hello to the round:

I received the RN QT2s, QT3s and RX6 today. I listened briefly and compared them with the old versions. Unfortunately I have to state that Revonext didn't want to delight us with new in-ears, but rather wants to re-market the products through their own shop. The QT3s still have very sharp trebles even if they seem a bit tamed. There is also an "s" to be found on the in-ears, so it seems to be at least a new production line. Differently than with the QT2s, these have no "s" additionally on it.  Here the treble is a bit lifted compared to the predecessor, so that the sibilants come out more. But that's only maginal, or maybe it can lie down, if I played them more, so that they would be exactly the same. Basically there is no upgrade to be seen with the new models and the best in-ears of the company still remain in my eyes the old QT2(s). I also wrote a mail to RN, which differences could really be detected and especially which BAs were used, which interests me a lot because of their sharpness. That doesn't even work for KZ-BAs


----------



## Wiljen

DallaPo said:


> Hello to the round:
> 
> I received the RN QT2s, QT3s and RX6 today. I listened briefly and compared them with the old versions. Unfortunately I have to state that Revonext didn't want to delight us with new in-ears, but rather wants to re-market the products through their own shop. The QT3s still have very sharp trebles even if they seem a bit tamed. There is also an "s" to be found on the in-ears, so it seems to be at least a new production line. Differently than with the QT2s, these have no "s" additionally on it.  Here the treble is a bit lifted compared to the predecessor, so that the sibilants come out more. But that's only maginal, or maybe it can lie down, if I played them more, so that they would be exactly the same. Basically there is no upgrade to be seen with the new models and the best in-ears of the company still remain in my eyes the old QT2(s). I also wrote a mail to RN, which differences could really be detected and especially which BAs were used, which interests me a lot because of their sharpness. That doesn't even work for KZ-BAs



Seems another move like Kinboofi and BQEYZ moving to sell under their own branding rather than deal with banned sellers and lost sales due to it.


----------



## DallaPo (Jan 2, 2019)

As an addition: The RX6 seems to be the old RX8(s) in a new design (A/B listening). However, this suggests that REVONEXT is now completely freeing itself from its old distributor and selling its products exclusively on its own and under its own name and has therefore taken this step. As I said, there are only slight differences between the models, if at all, or it's just me...


----------



## Slater

DallaPo said:


> Hello to the round:
> 
> I received the RN QT2s, QT3s and RX6 today. I listened briefly and compared them with the old versions. Unfortunately I have to state that Revonext didn't want to delight us with new in-ears, but rather wants to re-market the products through their own shop. The QT3s still have very sharp trebles even if they seem a bit tamed. There is also an "s" to be found on the in-ears, so it seems to be at least a new production line. Differently than with the QT2s, these have no "s" additionally on it.  Here the treble is a bit lifted compared to the predecessor, so that the sibilants come out more. But that's only maginal, or maybe it can lie down, if I played them more, so that they would be exactly the same. Basically there is no upgrade to be seen with the new models and the best in-ears of the company still remain in my eyes the old QT2(s). I also wrote a mail to RN, which differences could really be detected and especially which BAs were used, which interests me a lot because of their sharpness. That doesn't even work for KZ-BAs



So you’re saying the only difference with the S versions is that Revonext is selling them 100% as their own?

If that’s the case, that would be a good thing, because that means the S versions can be freely talked about on HeadFi. The non-S versions are banned for discussion, as they were specifically made for the banned seller.

Unless I’m missing something...


----------



## DallaPo (Jan 2, 2019)

At least, that's what I suppose. For example, the REVONEXT QT3s can only be bought under this name and not under Y***** REVONEXT QT3s, even in the banned shop. Also the packaging does not indicate any connection and also the "famous" warranty card is not included. As I said, there's a slight change to the new models as far as treble is concerned (QT3s -> less, QT2s -> more), but that's just my feeling and we have to wait for measurements.

Edit: With somewhat darker DACs, you can hear an improvement, because the trebles are not boosted there additionally, The sibilants are usually well audible, but it does not become unpleasant that much (QT3s).


----------



## ThanosD

Ok guys, my friend's AS10 arrived WAY earlier than we anticipated. I listen to them, and didn't like them. I found something off, I think I can hear more midbass than sub-bass, and I can sometimes observe the roll-off at the sub-base, on certain tracks. Also something in the upper mids doesn't sound quite right. So, I am going with the BK50. The question is: do I go with the wood and brass version, which appears to be open back, or do I go with the blue resin one, which is completely closed-back? This question is more towards @Slater and @DBaldock9, who made the recommendation in the first place and own the set, but also to anyone who has heard either of the two versions

P.S. The wood and brass version is indeed open back? Cause on The Phonograph site I read that they provide good isolation and don't have a lot of sound leakage, which is strange if they actually are. I don't trust that site much though.


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> Ok guys, my friend's AS10 arrived WAY earlier than we anticipated. I listen to them, and didn't like them. I found something off, I think I can hear more midbass than sub-bass, and I can sometimes observe the roll-off at the sub-base, on certain tracks. Also something in the upper mids doesn't sound quite right. So, I am going with the BK50. The question is: do I go with the wood and brass version, which appears to be open back, or do I go with the blue resin one, which is completely closed-back? This question is more towards @Slater and @DBaldock9, who made the recommendation in the first place and own the set, but also to anyone who has heard either of the two versions
> 
> P.S. The wood and brass version is indeed open back? Cause on The Phonograph site I read that they provide good isolation and don't have a lot of sound leakage, which is strange if they actually are. I don't trust that site much though.



I have never heard the blue closed ones.

But the wood ones are indeed totally open backed (not fake like the KS EDR1/EDR2 and so many others).


----------



## DBaldock9

ThanosD said:


> Ok guys, my friend's AS10 arrived WAY earlier than we anticipated. I listen to them, and didn't like them. I found something off, I think I can hear more midbass than sub-bass, and I can sometimes observe the roll-off at the sub-base, on certain tracks. Also something in the upper mids doesn't sound quite right. So, I am going with the BK50. The question is: do I go with the wood and brass version, which appears to be open back, or do I go with the blue resin one, which is completely closed-back? This question is more towards @Slater and @DBaldock9, who made the recommendation in the first place and own the set, but also to anyone who has heard either of the two versions
> 
> P.S. The wood and brass version is indeed open back? Cause on The Phonograph site I read that they provide good isolation and don't have a lot of sound leakage, which is strange if they actually are. I don't trust that site much though.




The screen on the back is a vent, but the BK-50 does still provides good isolation.
.


----------



## ThanosD

Slater said:


> I have never heard the blue closed ones.
> 
> But the wood ones are indeed totally open backed (not fake like the KS EDR1/EDR2 and so many others).


Great, that's good. I pulled the trigger on the wood ones!



DBaldock9 said:


> The screen on the back is a vent, but the BK-50 does still provides good isolation.
> .


That's odd, at least to me. I was under the impression that most of the open back earphones don't provide good isolation. Anyway, sound isolation is always a +. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> Great, that's good. I pulled the trigger on the wood ones!
> 
> 
> That's odd, at least to me. I was under the impression that most of the open back earphones don't provide good isolation. Anyway, sound isolation is always a +.
> ...



Usually that is the case, but it depends a lot on the design of the shell, the type and placement of drivers, venting on the driver, etc.

I don’t remember what the isolation is like on the BK50, because it’s been a number of months since I’ve used them.


----------



## DBaldock9

ThanosD said:


> Great, that's good. I pulled the trigger on the wood ones!
> 
> 
> That's odd, at least to me. I was under the impression that most of the open back earphones don't provide good isolation. Anyway, sound isolation is always a +.
> ...



Some of my best isolating earphones are the single BA (no vent) models - NiceHCK DT100, and Remax RM-600M.  The Remax is still available, but not on AliExpress.


----------



## HungryPanda

I really like the NiceHCK DT100, great iem


----------



## phthora

ThanosD said:


> Ok guys, my friend's AS10 arrived WAY earlier than we anticipated. I listen to them, and didn't like them. I found something off, I think I can hear more midbass than sub-bass, and I can sometimes observe the roll-off at the sub-base, on certain tracks. Also something in the upper mids doesn't sound quite right. So, I am going with the BK50.



Funny, I agree completely with how you describe the sound, yet I kind of like them anyway. On the other hand, call me crazy, but I'd take the ZSN over the AS10.


----------



## harry501501

HungryPanda said:


> I really like the NiceHCK DT100, great iem



They look gorgeous. I love the look and fit (and sound) of my Final E4000 too, that type of shell is very elegant. Might give the DT100 a chance.


----------



## HungryPanda

With the AS10 I had to reduce tip size to medium so I could insert deeper, this worked for me and they sound much better


----------



## harry501501

The BK50 with detachable cable is still on my (long) list of IEMs to get


----------



## HungryPanda

ah the list.........


----------



## Almazbek

I've just picked up kz edr1. For a 3$ the sound is very surprising. Better then anything i could buy for that price. I feel as if it's the best value from earbuds.


----------



## Slater

Almazbek said:


> I've just picked up kz edr1. For a 3$ the sound is very surprising. Better then anything i could buy for that price. I feel as if it's the best value from earbuds.



Agreed. Nothing can even come close to the EDR1 for $3. It’s amazing KZ can even produce it for that price, yet still make a profit.


----------



## CoiL

KZ ZS7 vs. CCA-C10 ...impressions anyone? Want to pull trigger at one of them for cheap workhorse IEMs as ZSN isn`t quite up my alley.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> KZ ZS7 vs. CCA-C10 ...impressions anyone? Want to pull trigger at one of them for cheap workhorse IEMs as ZSN isn`t quite up my alley.



What about modding the ZSN? It’s nice and open with easy access to everything.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> What about modding the ZSN? It’s nice and open with easy access to everything.


Ya know, I have family, small child, old house restoration (1935), work, school, naggin wife, other modding projects, other wooden projects etc.
I just can`t and won`t do it all. I`m sure I could make ZSN better but... There`s a line You know


----------



## Dustry

dam tried a bunch really nice sounding banned brands recently... including tripe driver DD+BA+ceramic which I really like (sounds similar to already very good Artiste DC1, but even better)
Interestingly, looks like in this combination BA is responsible for mid frequencies while piezoelectric ceramic board covers highs - probably that explains no harshness in highs.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Ya know, I have family, small child, old house restoration (1935), work, school, naggin wife, other modding projects, other wooden projects etc.
> I just can`t and won`t do it all. I`m sure I could make ZSN better but... There`s a line You know



I know what you mean. The struggle is real my friend haha


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Happy ears new year to all!

Now, i do not have plan about going to chifi detox center this year....quite the opposite must likely.

Just got the NiceHCK M6 wich I really adore (so perhaps I really adore the BGVP DMG as well hehe) and im curious to know if anybody have both M6 (or DMG) and BQEYZ BQ3 to compare to?? 
I'm curious to know if we can find a better overall sound value than M6 for 60$ instead of 100-110$.

M6 is near perfect for me, its how multi drivers iem should sound IMO its warm but detailed with excellent layering but not chirurgical or too sharp highs, M6 mids are very beautifull and wide too with enough transparency to permit background instrumental layering being exciting too.


----------



## exavolt

A new toy from TRN. 1DD. $11


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> A new toy from TRN. 1DD. $11


Already bought a pair for review for $11 I'll give it a go maybe we'll have another D4 situation on our hands


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> Already bought a pair for review for $11 I'll give it a go maybe we'll have another D4 situation on our hands


I hope that it'll be less polarizing than the D4, probably more like the Einsear T2 so it'll be easy to recommend.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> I hope that it'll be less polarizing than the D4, probably more like the Einsear T2 so it'll be easy to recommend.


Hopefully it wont require any tweaking as much as the D4 was good it took some messing around to get it to sound the best.


----------



## trellus

The D4 has piercing treble to my ears, hopefully the TRN is better in that respect.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

exavolt said:


> A new toy from TRN. 1DD. $11


Who know, it will perhaps sound better than all other TRN hybrid iem....hope it will go for a warm airy soundsig and not a fowards pseudo analytical one. 

D4 sure is a hit or miss iem, but i find them great for the price. Prefer them over the ZS10. They like amping too....right now I use them with Xduoo XD05 at high gain....plus extra bass switch ON.


----------



## Wiljen

I find it funny that they use a $2500 DAP to advertise and $11 earphone.


----------



## DallaPo

DallaPo said:


> At least, that's what I suppose. For example, the REVONEXT QT3s can only be bought under this name and not under Y***** REVONEXT QT3s, even in the banned shop. Also the packaging does not indicate any connection and also the "famous" warranty card is not included. As I said, there's a slight change to the new models as far as treble is concerned (QT3s -> less, QT2s -> more), but that's just my feeling and we have to wait for measurements.
> 
> Edit: With somewhat darker DACs, you can hear an improvement, because the trebles are not boosted there additionally, The sibilants are usually well audible, but it does not become unpleasant that much (QT3s).



I have now received an answer:

The QT2s doesn't differ from its predecessor except for the cable, which I personally wouldn't call a better one.  On the QT3s they slightly worked on the treble and added the new cable. So for me a review for the the QT3s makes sense...


----------



## DallaPo

I just hear the CCA C10, which seems to belong very much to KZ.  The case is clearly the same as that of the ZSN and the drivers the ZS10, but there is optical another dynamic driver, so these in-ears don't sound one to one like the ZS10, but better in my eyes.


----------



## Slater

DallaPo said:


> I have now received an answer:
> 
> The QT2s doesn't differ from its predecessor except for the cable, which I personally wouldn't call a better one.  On the QT3s they slightly worked on the treble and added the new cable. So for me a review for the the QT3s makes sense...



So do we know for sure that this is 100% their own model, and not affiliated with any 3rd parties?


----------



## CoiL

exavolt said:


> A new toy from TRN. 1DD. $11


Hmmm... would like to try these for modifications ;P Not that word graphene makes instantly wonders.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Dustry said:


> dam tried a bunch really nice sounding banned brands recently... including tripe driver DD+BA+ceramic which I really like (sounds similar to already very good Artiste DC1, but even better)
> Interestingly, looks like in this combination BA is responsible for mid frequencies while piezoelectric ceramic board covers highs - probably that explains no harshness in highs.



I'm with you. It's an excellent option, with the plus of detachable cable. It, in mi opinion, has dethroned DC1 as the best budget piezoelectric IEM.


----------



## bk123

HombreCangrejo said:


> I'm with you. It's an excellent option, with the plus of detachable cable. It, in mi opinion, has dethroned DC1 as the best budget piezoelectric IEM.





Dustry said:


> dam tried a bunch really nice sounding banned brands recently... including tripe driver DD+BA+ceramic which I really like (sounds similar to already very good Artiste DC1, but even better)
> Interestingly, looks like in this combination BA is responsible for mid frequencies while piezoelectric ceramic board covers highs - probably that explains no harshness in highs.



I totally agree with it. I own both of them. The banned one really shines with JVC Spiral dot ear tips.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Anyone tried these?: C$ 39.67 42%OFF | NFJ N300 PRO 3 Drive Unit In Ear Earphone Detachable Detach MMCX Cable DJ HIFI Monitor with microphone Headphones Heavy bass https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cD1USvsc

This review (http://underkg.co.kr/user_review/2349557) mentions that they are very bassy and can be a bit sibilant. Seems like typical Chi-Fi but dang do I like the thought of durable MMCX iems at an asking price like that...


----------



## HerrXRDS

HombreCangrejo said:


> I'm with you. It's an excellent option, with the plus of detachable cable. It, in mi opinion, has dethroned DC1 as the best budget piezoelectric IEM.



I think that wouldn't be to hard. I don't find the DC1 to be very good.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

HerrXRDS said:


> I think that wouldn't be to hard. I don't find the DC1 to be very good.



On the contrary I find the DC1 pretty nice and capable IEM.


----------



## mbwilson111

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> On the contrary I find the DC1 pretty nice and capable IEM.



I really enjoy my Artiste DC1.  My husband has one too.  We both liked it enough to each have our own.


----------



## forsakencowboy (Jan 4, 2019)

HombreCangrejo said:


> I'm with you. It's an excellent option, with the plus of detachable cable. It, in mi opinion, has dethroned DC1 as the best budget piezoelectric IEM.



Do you agree with the "20 out of 10" value rating thephonograph.net gave of this banned iem?


----------



## HombreCangrejo

forsakencowboy said:


> Do you agree with the "20 out of 10" value rating thephonograph.net gave of this banned iem?



At some point, I don't know what to say, because I think sometimes reviewers tend to use hyperbole. That review got me curious enough to buy them. Are they good? Of course. How much good? Well, depends. I agree that they are extremely balanced, to the point that it's almost impossible to get sibilances. With DC1, depending of the tips, highs can be a bit harsh, although bass is marginally deeper. It's not a night and day difference, but the banned one has a detachable cable and can be bought for less than 20€, while the cheapest price for DC1 now is 33.

20 out of 10 would mean that they are giant killers (> $100, to say something). My Toneking 9tails sound more open and refined, but not enough to justify a >5x price difference. Sub-$50 market is offering really great choices now.


----------



## Animagus

Hey guys! Haven't been following the thread too closely. 

So which are the top 3 sub $100 IEMs currently?


----------



## eggnogg

Auglamour F300
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aug...chable-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/32966950224.html



Spoiler: [][]










 

and 
Auglamour RT-3


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Hmm...sexy in black. Single dynamic. Interesting.


----------



## HerrXRDS

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> On the contrary I find the DC1 pretty nice and capable IEM.



Sounds too artificial to me, there's a big peak between the 4k-7k, sibilance is very prevalent. Have to drop about 6 dB to make them bearable, and even then they sound too metallic, like an old school phone. Also the bass is way too anemic, anything with bass guitars just doesn't sound good. It's not a sensibility too treble cause I can listen for hours to something considered very bright like F9 Pro or ZS6.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 6, 2019)

HombreCangrejo said:


> At some point, I don't know what to say, because I think sometimes reviewers tend to use hyperbole. That review got me curious enough to buy them. Are they good? Of course. How much good? Well, depends. I agree that they are extremely balanced, to the point that it's almost impossible to get sibilances. With DC1, depending of the tips, highs can be a bit harsh, although bass is marginally deeper. It's not a night and day difference, but the banned one has a detachable cable and can be bought for less than 20€, while the cheapest price for DC1 now is 33.
> 
> 20 out of 10 would mean that they are giant killers (> $100, to say something). My Toneking 9tails sound more open and refined, but not enough to justify a >5x price difference. Sub-$50 market is offering really great choices now.


**** just sent me the **** today to challenge my DC1, which are my favorite piezo / dynamic driver combo!...Can't wait to check them out!


----------



## sifulee (Jan 5, 2019)

I just got the ibasso it01 from amazon and it's paired with my oppo ha-2 and I'm very very impressed!!! Sounds better then what I was expecting is a killer deal for just 100 bucks!!! Highs are very crisp and detailed, mids sound fantastic albeit a little recessed and man this thing has amazing bass!!!!! I mainly listen to 80-2000's Rock, Rap/R&B, and some singer/song writers type crap and my mind is kinda blown honestly. I'm listening to them now and damn they sound good, no matter the volume. I read a few complaints about the build quality I have no complaints, build seems high quality to me, cord is great and connection is very solid. It came with a ton of tips too which is great. Two thumbs up for me 

Oh snap just realized this is my first post!


----------



## Slater (Jan 5, 2019)

eggnogg said:


> Auglamour F300
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aug...chable-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/32966950224.html
> 
> 
> ...



Any info/specs/price on the RT-3? I can’t find it on Aliexpress.

That’s F300 looks cool. Although the color choices are kinda whack. Like the target audience is aimed at _My Little Pony loving 9 year old tweener girls._


----------



## bumpyhead

I give up as it seems that I have to read out all 1,016 pages of the random discussions to get some, if any, idea of what this thread is supposed to talk about.
Wouldn't it be better to have a scoreboard updated at the top of the thread?


----------



## westyjeff

I am really enjoying the Tin HiFi T2 Pro, good quality construction, sounds as good or better than other Chi-Fi IEM's I have had in the past.


----------



## eggnogg

Slater said:


> Any info/specs/price on the RT-3? I can’t find it on Aliexpress.
> 
> That’s F300 looks cool. Although the color choices are kinda whack. Like the target audience is aimed at _My Little Pony loving 9 year old tweener girls._



sorry no info, weibo search shows only that single pic wayback since last november.


----------



## SHAMuuu

Does this have same driver as gr07?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VSONIC-VSD...938740?hash=item259f367ef4:g:OmAAAOSw441bWBlT


----------



## Slater (Jan 6, 2019)

bumpyhead said:


> I give up as it seems that I have to read out all 1,016 pages of the random discussions to get some, if any, idea of what this thread is supposed to talk about.
> Wouldn't it be better to have a scoreboard updated at the top of the thread?



What do you want to know friend?

In this thread we (usually) discuss just what the title says - Chinese IEMs (ie ChiFi) under $100.

Newly released ones
Old/Classic ones
How A ChiFi IEM compares to B ChiFi IEM
How to mod C ChiFi IEM to make it sound better
Where the cheapest place to buy D ChiFi IEM
If this aftermarket cable fits E ChiFi IEM
Stay away from F ChiFi IEM because it has bad sibilance
G ChiFi IEM has a lot of defects and should be avoided
H ChiFi IEM works very well with heavy metal genre
blah blah, etc etc.
You get the idea. And yes, sometimes we get off topic with discussions about impedance or Harmon curves. But in general, we (try to) stay on topic for the most part.

We're happy to answer any questions you have; there is no need to get overwhelmed with 1k+ pages of discussion.

Although there *is* a lot of good information buried in the thread, which can be easily searched using the search function at the top of the page (be sure to check "_search this thread only_").


----------



## bumpyhead (Jan 6, 2019)

Slater said:


> What do you want to know friend?
> 
> In this thread we (usually) discuss just what the title says - Chinese IEMs (ie ChiFi) under $100.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your reply. Will follow your advice and do some 'search.' Thanks.


----------



## Slater (Jan 6, 2019)

SHAMuuu said:


> Does this have same driver as gr07?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VSONIC-VSD...938740?hash=item259f367ef4:g:OmAAAOSw441bWBlT



I doubt it. I have the VSonic VSD5S, and it sounded different than my GR07 Bass Edition. Obviously, some of that is attributed to tuning, the shell, etc. But the VSDS1 is their entry level model, and I doubt they would use the exact same driver as the GR07.

I could be wrong though...

_*Update: I found a photo of the GR07 Drivers. If I can find a photo of the VSD1S drivers, I'll update this post.*_





_*Update 2: There is some good info on InnerFidelity's review: https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/more-less-vsonic-vsd1-and-vsd1s

Unfortunately, I cannot find any photos of the VSD1S driver, nor any real explanation of the type of driver it uses other than a vague "Advanced vibrating diaphragm" with a size of 11mm. Here's the rest of the VSD1S driver's specs:*_

_*Driver unit :   11mm*_
_*Frequency response    10Hz ~ 25,000Hz*_
_*Impedance    32Ω*_
_*Sensitive    105 dB/mW*_
_*I hope that helps!*_


----------



## SHAMuuu (Jan 6, 2019)

Slater said:


> I doubt it. I have the VSonic VSD5S, and it sounded different than my GR07 Bass Edition. Obviously, some of that is attributed to tuning, the shell, etc. But the VSDS1 is their entry level model, and I doubt they would use the exact same driver as the GR07.
> 
> I could be wrong though...
> 
> _*Update: I found a photo of the GR07 Drivers. If I can find a photo of the VSD1S drivers, I'll update this post.*_



Yea good point. This is from vsd1 thread. Probably not same :/






 

just another 2am chi-fi shopping you know lol


----------



## Slater

SHAMuuu said:


> Yea good point. This is from vsd1 thread. Probably not same :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, those look like totally different drivers.

I assume you've seen the new Vsonic models?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-vsonic-vs-series.890063/

They're supposed to be really nice.


----------



## eclein

Has anybody tried/heard/have this iem: 
2018 NICEHCK DT500 5BA

Its looks like a Shure but priced at like $97......anybody?


----------



## SHAMuuu

Slater said:


> Yeah, those look like totally different drivers.
> 
> I assume you've seen the new Vsonic models?
> 
> ...



No i missed them! Thanks i'll check em out.


----------



## RvTrav

I received the TRN IM1 before Christmas and thought I would give my opinion about how I hear this earphone.  Even though I have many earphones that I like this hobby keeps me buying more.  I have justified continued purchases by convincing myself that I am not looking for something better but different.  An earphone that gives my music a different mood or feel and in my opinion the IM1 accomplishes this.  I will therefore describe how I hear this earphone and then point out what I feel makes it different.

Bass - In my opinion the bass on the IM1 is very good and goes deep into the sub-bass.  The IM1 puts some distance between the sub-bass and bass which allows the sub-bass to make its presence felt and heard separate from the rest of the bass.  The rest of the bass is powerful and quick, with fast decay that allows it to be hard hitting when required while maintaining very good control and texture.  I listen to some metal and symphonic metal and I find the bass in these genres can be challenging for an earphone.  These genres often have many different things going on at the same time in these lower frequencies where you want powerful bass that doesn't get congested.  On Ghost River by Nightwish the IM1 easily handles the  bass in this track.

Treble - Like the bass the treble is also elevated in the IM1.  Being 61 years old and being treble tolerant, I hear the IM1 as being on the bright side but not as bright as the ZS6.   The treble on the  IM1 is well extended and has great detail and clarity.  With the IM1 I am hearing new things on very familiar albums.   Years ago I listened to the Messages album by Blue Stone quite often.  I purchased a set of JVC HA-FX40 earphones that had a carbon nanotube driver.  With these JVCs there was a section 12 seconds into the song Open Sky where I could hear cymbals being quietly played, I had never noticed this before so I checked all my other earphones and only with 2 other JVCs that I owned could I hear this at all and with these the volume had be turned way up to hear this.  Since then I have always listened to this song with every new earphone I get.  Until the IM1 I have not found another earphone that produced this as clearly as the JVC HA-FX40.  Maybe some of you with younger or better ears would hear this with  many other earphones but regardless it demonstrates the extension and detail of the IM1.  I think the best word to describe the treble of the IM1 is honest and transparent.   As this is one of this earphones strengths it is also its greatest weakness.   Not all the new things that this earphone will discover will be good.  The defects in poorly recorded albums and sibilance if present in the recording will be faithfully represented by the IM1. 

MIds. - I consider the signature of the IM1 to be a very well done mild V shape.  The mids do not feel recessed and are well represented.

Instrument separation on the IM1 is very good and sound stage is average.

What does the IM1 do well.

My wife likes Santana and I like some of his songs but I wouldn't call myself a super fan.  While checking out different songs with the IM1 for some reason I decided to listen to Black Magic Woman which is the first song on a greatest hits album I have.  Over an hour later the last song of the album ended I wondered what just happened so I went back and listened to Black Magic Woman again.  There was an edginess and excitement that I never noticed before.  I tried a couple of other earphones that I like and things were back to normal with a warm, smooth presentation and I could easily sit back and relax to.  I threw the IM1 back in my ears and ran through Black Magic Woman again.  For me the IM1s present this song in a very different way adding life and excitement to it.

I went through a number of different songs, Dirty Little Girl by Elton John, The Main Thing by Roxy Music and Someday by Cosmic Gate and the IM1 made them all sound more vibrant other songs however like Sensation by Bryan Ferry and others I found the IM1 to find unpleasant sibilance. 

So if you like an earphone with great bass, great detail and energetic presentation and are ok with some songs being prone to sibilance then you might want to consider the IM1.


----------



## eclein

RvTrav they will be next for me another 61 yr old that highs don’t bother, exdrummer so smashing cymbals has taken all sibilants out my world..lol.
Nice write up.. I have similar tunes where some parts hide and come out only on certain iems or full size.
Thanks!


----------



## HungryPanda

eclein said:


> Has anybody tried/heard/have this iem:
> 2018 NICEHCK DT500 5BA
> 
> Its looks like a Shure but priced at like $97......anybody?


I have owned these earphones for quite a while and for $97 they are well worth it.


----------



## rad7

trellus said:


> The D4 has piercing treble to my ears, hopefully the TRN is better in that respect.



I had the same feeling while listening to these :/ And I'm also treble sensitive & I would've loved a more punchier bass. I use these with Cayin N3 & I feel this combination doesn't really work. I covered the "holes" with paper tape & punched a hole but this seems to have made the bass a bit boomier. But I guess it's still not too bad for a cheap iem. Also, I find it difficult to get a better seal with the included tips & other tips that I have. Are there are any cheap tips that go well with the D4?


----------



## Zerohour88

the MDK-ESS MD01x

2 pin, dual-DD, 25 bux-ish (info courtesy of Hill Sonic Audio)


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> the MDK-ESS MD01x
> 
> 2 pin, dual-DD, 25 bux-ish (info courtesy of Hill Sonic Audio)



I sure hope they have made serious gains in the QC department. Otherwise, I wouldn't trust an MDK-ESS IEM.

Too many of us got screwed by the horribly sub-par build quality.

It's a different story if they've cleaned up their issues. *Other than the build quality and 3 different QC defects*, I liked the fit and sound of my MDK-ESS ASK


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> I sure hope they have made serious gains in the QC department. Otherwise, I wouldn't trust an MDK-ESS IEM.
> 
> Too many of us got screwed by the horribly sub-par build quality.
> 
> It's a different story if they've cleaned up their issues. *Other than the build quality and 3 different QC defects*, I liked the fit and sound of my MDK-ESS ASK



plus with the 3D-printed shell, I can't imagine end-users being able to open them up to fix whatever QC issues that could arise.

but, along with the blue TRN IM1, I really dig the sparkly design. Reminds me of the qdc Neptune.


----------



## masticore2

Hi

Can anyone recommend an over-ear headphone from aliexpress? Preferably bluetooth/wireless...

I searched the thread and did not find a single over-ear headphone - it seems to be mostly in-ears, right? Or did I miss the right expression? (Non-native english speaker, maybe over-ear is not right?).

I mostly listen to electronic stuff like Aphex Twin. But anything with decent sound quality would be good...

Thanks for any help!

Cheers
Flavio


----------



## mbwilson111

masticore2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend an over-ear headphone from aliexpress? Preferably bluetooth/wireless...
> 
> ...



Those are discussed in this thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...ead-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/page-343


----------



## Emelya (Jan 7, 2019)

HombreCangrejo said:


> It, in mi opinion, has dethroned DC1 as the best budget piezoelectric IEM.


And the Dacom F01 is another possible alternative to the DC1. No detachable cable, but it is $14 only


Spoiler: Dacom F01


----------



## harry501501

Zerohour88 said:


> the MDK-ESS MD01x
> 
> 2 pin, dual-DD, 25 bux-ish (info courtesy of Hill Sonic Audio)



I love the colour, very striking. I always wanted to try the MDK-ESS ASK as they looked cool but the QC build issues on Audiobudget put me off. I had no idea how big a problem this was for others.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> I love the colour, very striking. I always wanted to try the MDK-ESS ASK as they looked cool but the QC build issues on Audiobudget put me off. I had no idea how big a problem this was for others.



They sound good (above average), and the cashew shape fit my ear nicely.

However, here’s the build quality problems that plagued mine:

1. Right out of the box I heard something physically rattling around loose in the left side. There was zero bass on that side too. I opened it up and found the dynamic driver was not even glued in place - it was just loosely flopping around inside the shell. Once I glued the driver in place, it sounded normal including bass.

2. The cable is a 2-pin, but not like KZ/TRN. I think it’s a common plug that was developed by Audio Technica, but don’t quote me on that. The shape is trapezoid; similar to a mini-USB (the larger precursor to the micro-USB). Anyways, both of mine were very loose and it would cause annoying random sound cutouts. I smooshed and deformed the trapezoid-shaped male 2-pin plug with pliers, which allowed it to fit tightly and solve the cutout problems. In their defense, I believe this was not an unheard of complaint even with genuine Audio Technica IEM. I guess it’s just a crappy design, which could explain why hardly any company uses that style of plug. Again, I could be wrong though.

3. My right shell fell apart on the 2nd day, with only about 4 hours of total listening time. I was able to glue the 2 halves back together.

Vidal (the now defunct Aproear) also had similar problems with his. I know for a fact his shell fell apart. I am not sure if he had other QC issues though.

I think @HungryPanda has a pair. Again, not sure if he had problems with his.

In any event, as much as some people pick in KZ, their build quality and QC reliability is 10xs better than MDK-ESS (at least the few models that came out at the end of 2017 ie ASK etc). 

Hopefully they’ve made a conscious effort to improve the build quality. It at least appears that way with this new model.


----------



## Wiljen

eggnogg said:


> Auglamour F300
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aug...chable-HiFi-In-Ear-Earphones/32966950224.html
> 
> 
> ...




got the F300 on the way.  Looking forward to seeing what AG has put together this time.  I was impressed with the F200, hoping the F300 improves on it.


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening to Kraftwerk's Trans Europe Express with the Ask's in at the moment, nothing wrong with mine


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> I'm listening to Kraftwerk's Trans Europe Express with the Ask's in at the moment, nothing wrong with mine



Glad yours are problem-free 

I saw Kraftwerk in concert at Moogfest in 2014. I’ve wanted to see them in concert my whole life. It was epic!

Have you ever heard Basskraft (a Kraftwerk tribute band)? It’s like Kraftwerk on steroids! I’m almost embarrassed to admit that I might just like them more than the original lol


----------



## HungryPanda

No I have never heard of Basskraft.....yet


----------



## Almazbek

I have bought the trn mmcx cable for tin t2's and one side puts on, off and spins very easy, is there a way to fix that?


----------



## DBaldock9

Almazbek said:


> I have bought the trn mmcx cable for tin t2's and one side puts on, off and spins very easy, is there a way to fix that?



Using a sharp pocket-knife or small screwdriver blade, *and being careful not to poke yourself*, try spreading the GND Split-Ring a little bit on the MMCX plug.


----------



## AyoubDarwin

Hey all,
Between QKZ DM1, Plextone x41m and UiiSii HM7. Which one is the best basing on your experience guys?

And if you have other better ones for the 4-10$ budget please please tell me!


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> They sound good (above average), and the cashew shape fit my ear nicely.
> 
> However, here’s the build quality problems that plagued mine:
> 
> ...



Jeez, MDK-ESS ASK scored off the list then!

Whatever happened to VIDAL? He was so helpful to me getting in to this hobby, always willing to help (like many other _old timers_ on here tbh)... plus his eBay had great Asian brands that he never exploited price wise.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Jeez, MDK-ESS ASK scored off the list then!
> 
> Whatever happened to VIDAL? He was so helpful to me getting in to this hobby, always willing to help (like many other _old timers_ on here tbh)... plus his eBay had great Asian brands that he never exploited price wise.



Well soundwise, it’s a very capable IEM.

I just think the build quality issues turned a lot of people off. And those build quality issues were pointed out on a popular review sites, such as audiobudget and Aproear.

As far as what happened to @Vidal, I think he just got busy with life. I’m not sure though. I wish he’d pop in and let us know he’s ok.


----------



## ZzBOG

Hi guys what's a good Chi-fi headphone to get on Amazon now? Something in the realm of $20-50 with good isolation?


----------



## Hercules40k

TinAudio T2 fits right in your budget at $49.99 with neutral sound signature and if you want something lower priced, take a look at KZ ZSN at $23 with slight V-shaped tuning, both on Amazon.com
Both perform equally good in their territories.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jan 10, 2019)

You can find the ZSN for less than $20 on ebay & ae if you're willing to wait on shipping. I got mine for $14 off ebay. It is surprisingly good, especially for the price. I find it better than my old SE215 (which was pretty dark sounding & mid-centric). It is a fun v-shaped IEM.

Otherwise as @Hercules40k said, the Tin T2 is a pretty safe choice (based on reviews) for a neutral IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bk123 said:


> I totally agree with it. I own both of them. The banned one really shines with JVC Spiral dot ear tips.



Okay. Now I MUST TRY THESE!!!!!!!!!

Can you talk a little about the imaging and if the mids are open and natural? Wonder if treble is smoothbut revealing too...I should have buyt these instead of TRN V80 or KZ ZS10, feel dumb because planar is the new tech to check out in chifi, since the Toneking BL1 it incredibly go down in price, one year ago the only in ear planar was the Audeze isine. Man, SF really revolutionize audio world this time, just amazing!


----------



## TechnoidFR

AS06 is very good iem again.
More soft treble. More elevated treble so less agressive. 
Lot of detail, globally near of as10. It's a good choice for the disappointed year of AS10 and the high peak in high mid/treble


----------



## ZzBOG

@Hercules40k @assassin10000 thanks a lot for recommendations! I was looking at ZS6 but may go with T2 now! I definitely want something neutral. Any reason to reconsider ZS6 in that regard?


----------



## Hercules40k

Actually, ZS6 have quite an emphasis on higher end (too sharp treble, almost ear piercing highs), and sound sibilant unless you play with Eq. I do like how good the soundstage is on the ZS6's but if you're treble sensitive, I would say better pick other alternatives.


----------



## Hercules40k

TechnoidFR said:


> AS06 is very good iem again.
> More soft treble. More elevated treble so less agressive.
> Lot of detail, globally near of as10. It's a good choice for the disappointed year of AS10 and the high peak in high mid/treble



AS06 costs approx $30 on AE while AS10 costs roughly $44. I would easily pick AS06 over AS10 because there is not much difference in SQ, just a very slight more details in AS10 but that does not makes much sense as both have elevated bass and slightly pushed back vocals with slightly dark sound tonality.


----------



## weedophile

Received the CCA C10 and i've gotta say they are pretty damn good. The build quality is so much better than the KZs and the bass is very present.The faceplate is metal too which makes it nicer.

Like it so far and i have to say i'm on clear's camp to advocate the C10. Thanks! @1clearhead


----------



## Hercules40k

@weedophile, I see you have AS10s too, so I would like to know does these CCA C10 compare against AS10


----------



## DallaPo (Jan 10, 2019)

CCA has now released an 8 BA In-Ear driver. Of course there is KZ under the hood, but I wonder why they released this model via CCA and not via themselves. It seems as if KZ wanted to stay under the 100 € with their in-ears. The same housing as the AS10.

You can buy the C16 here: Store


----------



## kennyhack

weedophile said:


> Received the CCA C10 and i've gotta say they are pretty damn good. The build quality is so much better than the KZs and the bass is very present.The faceplate is metal too which makes it nicer.
> 
> Like it so far and i have to say i'm on clear's camp to advocate the C10. Thanks! @1clearhead


Build quality better than KZ? In my case i've got both ZSN and CCA. CCA does not have nozze lip (big eartips fall) , it doesn't seal as good as ZSN (small differences in the nozzle) and the bass -compared to ZSN- is way less prominent... Unfortunately I can't get used to CCA C10 sound signature.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hercules40k said:


> AS06 costs approx $30 on AE while AS10 costs roughly $44. I would easily pick AS06 over AS10 because there is not much difference in SQ, just a very slight more details in AS10 but that does not makes much sense as both have elevated bass and slightly pushed back vocals with slightly dark sound tonality.



They are slightly different. Less agressive more warm less shiny


----------



## weedophile

@Hercules40k i will wear them over the next few days to compare both, i think its more indicative this way. However OOTB i would say they punch harder at lower ends, has an airier and deeper soundstage. Quite an immersive experience as they are very engaging. They dont have the wow factor when switching from the AS10. Isolation is not as good as the AS10 but very good already.

@kennyhack ahh bummer, i came from the AS10 and the bass is more apparent on this. The nozzle lip issue i encountered it once ytd and i am using M size starlines. But after i pushed them all the way in they havent fall out yet xD hmm from what i've read they seem to be more capable than the ZSN which is the reason i got it.


----------



## Slater

DallaPo said:


> CCA has now released an 8 BA In-Ear driver. Of course there is KZ under the hood, but I wonder why they released this model via CCA and not via themselves. It seems as if KZ wanted to stay under the 100 € with their in-ears. The same housing as the AS10.
> 
> You can buy the C16 here: Store



Wow, 4x30095 BAs. That's some serious treble horsepower under the hood.


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 11, 2019)

weedophile said:


> Received the CCA C10 and i've gotta say they are pretty damn good. The build quality is so much better than the KZs and the bass is very present.The faceplate is metal too which makes it nicer.
> 
> Like it so far and i have to say i'm on clear's camp to advocate the C10. Thanks! @1clearhead


Glad to help! 

But, just a reminder...the KZ ZSN are very similar in the housing and construction as the C10, and they do come out off the same assembly line as the KZ's.

  Both KZ's and CCA's sail on the same boat.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 11, 2019)

DallaPo said:


> CCA has now released an 8 BA In-Ear driver. Of course there is KZ under the hood, but I wonder why they released this model via CCA and not via themselves. It seems as if KZ wanted to stay under the 100 € with their in-ears. The same housing as the AS10.
> 
> You can buy the C16 here: Store



At almost 200$ this competes with: Vsonic gr07x, ibasso it01 , moondrop kanas (and pro), Tenhz p4 pro(also the newer t5), bgvp dmg, fiio f9pro, whizzer he-03, ikko oh1, , Hifiboy osv3, toneking bl1, etymotic er3xr, three or four magaosi offerings, the nicehck ones and the list goes on... toneking t4, tansio mirai mr3, bgvp dm6, Orioulos Finschi, ibasso it01s and kanas pro are a little bit pricier but all of them reported to be giant killers for respectable ears and experience.

The most competitive price segment on the market today

Will the kz/cca tuning live up to this ? The drivers are ok, +300$ beaters uses bellsing drivers, at that point, only the Engineering counts, but i still doubt of the kz tuning.

Design wise these ones barely start and are alredy losing.


----------



## Slater (Jan 11, 2019)

paulindss said:


> At almost 200$ this competes with: Vsonic gr07x, ibasso it01 , moondrop kanas (and pro), Tenhz p4 pro(also the newer t5), bgvp dmg, fiio f9pro, whizzer he-03, ikko oh1, , Hifiboy osv3, toneking bl1, etymotic er3xr, three or four magaosi offerings, the nicehck ones and the list goes on... toneking t4, tansio mirai mr3, bgvp dm6, Orioulos Finschi, ibasso it01s and kanas pro are a little bit pricier but all of them reported to be giant killers for respectable ears and experience.
> 
> The most competitive price segment on the market today
> 
> ...



Honestly, I think if KZ/CCA is going to justify stepping up to the $100-$130 price point, they need to start using at least some Knowles drivers in their higher end IEMs.

I'd much rather see an IEM from them with 3-5 Knowles drivers per side than 6-8 Bellsing drivers...

More does not mean better.


----------



## paulindss (Jan 11, 2019)

Slater said:


> Honestly, I think if KZ/CCA is going to justify stepping up to the $100-$130 price point, they need to start using at least some Knowles drivers in their higher end IEMs.



Knowles always give some idea of quality. But i am thinking with myself, each day that passes, that at this point, there is no audible difference beetwen bellsing and knowles. Based in what  say that ? you may ask, the answer is: Nothing. hahahha

But, you know, my bgvp dmg for example, have a marvelous mid range and treble response, only downside is being covered by the mid bass slam of the dynamics: not knowles drivers, even if bgvp marketing tries to enganble us.

The same thing happens with my other earphone. The aquiles heel of the tehnz p4 pro is the bass. The best thing is the mid range and treble. The mid range and treble: not knowles. Bass driver: knowles CI2955, same used on Dm6 wich is very praised for its bass response, and the new Fiio Flagshi fa7. What we can conclude from that ? the knowles driver coundn't save the bass of the p4 pro, nor its the element the defines the bas quality of the other two.
I haven't received my as06 yet, but b9s for example, was impressed with its bass quality, the same b9 said he prefer the bass of kz ba10 over p4 pro. Bellsing winning over knowles here.

Anyway, this debate on bellsing drivers is very inreresting, i wish we could have more information


----------



## Slater (Jan 11, 2019)

paulindss said:


> Knowles always give some idea of quality. But i am thinking with myself, each day that passes, that at this point, there is no audible difference beetwen bellsing and knowles. Based in what  say that ? you may ask, the answer is: Nothing. hahahha
> 
> But, you know, my bgvp dmg for example, have a marvelous mid range and treble response, only downside is being covered by the mid bass slam of the dynamics: not knowles drivers, even if bgvp marketing tries to enganble us.
> 
> ...



No no, I mean it from a perception standpoint.

For example, if I opened a hamburger restaurant and I was using the absolute lowest grade of beef for the burgers, it would be ok if I charged $0.99 for a single patty burger and $1.59 for a double patty burger. Like McDonald’s (who uses very low grade beef).

But what if I then out of the blue made a burger with 3 patties, but I charged $50? Well, customers would see it as a shady price jump, because the beef patties are the same ones I am using in the $0.99 burgers.

So what if instead of the low grade beef patties, I used kobe beef that costs $100/lb? Since it is better quality ingredients, the perception is that the high cost of the $50 burger is justified (over my $0.99 burger).

That’s the point I was trying to make about needing to use Knowles if they were going to try and charge $130. Because Bellsing drivers cost 1/10 the price, so it seems hard to justify.

And yes, I know there’s other costs to consider such as the shell, plastic, cable, tips, packaging, tuning, etc.


----------



## NeonHD (Jan 11, 2019)

*Remax RM-530 Unboxing and Review*

Is it too late to share Christmas presents? I hope not, because during the holidays I received a very nice present that I bought myself, and it's called the *Remax RM-530*.







First off we get treated with a really big packaging...










And a really nice looking leather pouch made from real rawhide...






And now we take a look at the earphones themselves...






The RM530 sports an uncommon yet overall understated design. The cable, by the way, is really nice and its texture/pattern is kind of similar to the Tin Audio T515.

*=================================================================================*

*Sound Quality*

Well I've been listening to these for almost a month now and I gotta say, these are super underrated for the incredibly smooth and highly forgiving sound they put out.

*Bass*
The bass is one of my favorite aspects of these, they sound punchy yet clean (moderately fast decay), and unlike most budget IEMs they aren't overdone in quantity. For example when a bass guitar is playing, the notes have a rich bass texture but decays fairly quickly and never overshadows the mids. Yes, some people might find the sub-bass lacking but I personally appreciate the humble approach they took with the bass. Overall a very satisfying and addicting bass response.

*Mids*
Mids, like the bass, are very clean and smooth, and boasts a pleasantly natural tonality. They aren't emphasized nor recessed, which makes for a highly enjoyable yet harsh-free sound. This becomes evident once you see that their midrange FR curve is more of a steady linear slope than a peak.

*Highs*
Treble is exactly how I like it, bright but completely transparent. Absolutely zero sibilance. These are a lo-fi lovers dream as they are super forgiving on recordings that would otherwise be plagued with unnecessary detail on more revealing IEMs. In terms of tonality I'd say it's somewhere along the lines of ED9/HDS3, but a bit less bright and detailed.

*Soundstage and Imaging*
Soundstage is a bit above average that feels spacious in terms of width but lacks depth. Imaging is just average but does the job well great actually, not the most precise but it handles spatial cues quite well and makes them discernible.

*Other notes*
I have noticed that you have to crank the volume significantly in order to get an adequate volume out of them, but doing this also means that you're safe to crank up the volume and not worry about any harshness or sibilance.

*=================================================================================*

*Verdict*

Overall the Remax RM-530 is an above average budget IEM, and I was honestly very impressed by their sound. It's definitely something I'd pull out and listen to when I'm kicking back and don't necessarily care for amazing details, upfront vocals, and whatnot. The RM-530 is also evidently far more better compared to Remax's other earphones I've tried such as the RM-610D, RM-565, or the S1 Pro, all of which lack the natural tonality that the RM-530 is blessed with. So if you're looking for a smooth luke-warm and laidback sound that is 100% free of harshness yet is still sufficiently bright, this is the IEM you're looking for.


----------



## TechnoidFR

One question : can I speak of **** EU ?  Amazon seller? It's for a review


----------



## silverfishla

TechnoidFR said:


> One question : can I speak of **** EU ?  Amazon seller? It's for a review


Nope.


----------



## TechnoidFR

silverfishla said:


> Nope.



Thanks, I know for Ali but don't sure for Amazon. But they are opened apparently, nothing asking for review.


----------



## DBaldock9

NeonHD said:


> *Remax RM-530 Unboxing and Review*
> 
> Is it too late to share Christmas presents? I hope not, because during the holidays I received a very nice present that I bought myself, and it's called the *Remax RM-530*.
> 
> ...



I've got a set of the Remax RM-600M (Single Balanced Armature) earphones, and they're small, but have a surprisingly full sound.  Not as much Bass impact as models with dynamic drivers, but with a tight seal in the ears, the Bass sounds good, and _fast_.
.
Representative photo of RM-600M
.


----------



## CoiL

weedophile said:


> Received the CCA C10 and i've gotta say they are pretty damn good. The build quality is so much better than the KZs and the bass is very present.The faceplate is metal too which makes it nicer.


Question is - how do they compete with KZ ZS7 ?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Wow, 4x30095 BAs. That's some serious treble horsepower under the hood.



When i see the tuning on ZS7 with the 2x30095 i'm not afraidat all. the mothernoard seems very better to manage frequency.



CoiL said:


> Question is - how do they compete with KZ ZS7 ?



I can in one week, when i'll receive the CCA10 ! I think they are very similar


----------



## tempwave

CoiL said:


> Question is - how do they compete with KZ ZS7 ?


I'd like to know this too I'm not an IEM guy but I've been eyeing the zs7. The CCA 10 look really intriguing though.


----------



## eclein (Jan 12, 2019)

My C10’s are so much different than they were on day one, give them some serious burn in time...Clearheads review mentions the amount of time changes started, occured, etc....its not immediately the C10 I hear today, these babies are like the poster child for burn in so don’t quit on them before the miracle.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I see the KZ ZS7 begin to earn some love, a (cool) dude write this on NBBA (No BS Budget Audio) facebook group:

*Doug *
5 janvier, à 18 h 48
''Ok said I’d give first impressions of the KZ ZS7. There a homerun in my book. I enjoyed the ZS5 thought the ZS6 was shouty. I love the AS10 but they are pretty laid back and are slightly lacking in the bass area. These just hit the sweet spot all around. The bass is deep and strong without being bloated and the details are very good without being shouty at all. A++
I would say soundstage is about the same as the ZS5v1. And all the sharpness I had of the ZS6 is gone.''

Must admit, I might fall for KZ again....even if ZS10 is a big disapointment.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I see the KZ ZS7 begin to earn some love, a (cool) dude write this on NBBA (No BS Budget Audio) facebook group:
> 
> *Doug *
> 5 janvier, à 18 h 48
> ...



Zs10 is very particular. Why are you disappointed ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> Zs10 is very particular. Why are you disappointed ?


They sound artificial to my ears, and lack clean clarity as well as air and space between instruments. 
Its like if whole sound is processed trough an active EQ...As well, i find them very very unconfortable (they always pop out of my ears for no reason)
Listening right now to Vivaldi cello-harpsichord sonata and even if it sound  layered....something VERY strange is happening with both instrument....cello sound more like a violin with a far away sub woofer connected to it=its wrong, it do not move air as it should be. Harpsichord lack decay and sparkle and sound soooo small. Still searching for a pleasant musical sinerge with ZS10, but i have no hope really.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> They sound artificial to my ears, and lack clean clarity as well as air and space between instruments.
> Its like if whole sound is processed trough an active EQ...As well, i find them very very unconfortable (they always pop out of my ears for no reason)
> Listening right now to Vivaldi cello-harpsichord sonata and even if it sound  layered....something VERY strange is happening with both instrument....cello sound more like a violin with a far away sub woofer connected to it=its wrong, it do not move air as it should be. Harpsichord lack decay and sparkle and sound soooo small. Still searching for a pleasant musical sinerge with ZS10, but i have no hope really.



When I saw Vivaldi I inderstood. It's for metal, rap and electro. It's all. The tuning it very special, I never use them for other music than mentioned. 

You can see in my review on them. It's one of my preferred Iem but not all music.


----------



## 1clearhead

eclein said:


> My C10’s are so much different than they were on day one, give them some serious burn in time...Clearheads review mentions the amount of time changes started, occured, etc....its not immediately the C10 I hear today, these babies are like the poster child for burn in so don’t quit on them before the miracle.


+1


----------



## CoiL

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I see the KZ ZS7 begin to earn some love, a (cool) dude write this on NBBA (No BS Budget Audio) facebook group:
> *Doug *
> 5 janvier, à 18 h 48
> ''Ok said I’d give first impressions of the KZ ZS7. There a homerun in my book. *I enjoyed the ZS5* thought the ZS6 was shouty. I love the AS10 but they are pretty laid back and are slightly lacking in the bass area. These just hit the sweet spot all around. The bass is deep and strong without being bloated and the details are very good without being shouty at all. A++
> I would say *soundstage is about the same as the ZS5v1*. And all the sharpness I had of the ZS6 is gone.''


I "HATE" CHI-FI ! -.-


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> I "HATE" CHI-FI ! -.-


Yeah me too....very intense LOVE-HATE contradictory story...and yep, ZS5v1 comparaisons really hit my LOVE expactation for ZS7 as well....in fact, it drive me to run searching them and replace the ZS10 for the Vivaldi album I was listening too and man, that was a very good reunion! Cello was sounding right and have lot of space around him so the harpsichord can have a tigh decay as it should and organ have great body as well! AH! MUSIC!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> When I saw Vivaldi I inderstood. It's for metal, rap and electro. It's all. The tuning it very special, I never use them for other music than mentioned.
> 
> You can see in my review on them. It's one of my preferred Iem but not all music.



Well, I try this Vivaldi album because there not alot of instruments in it, so I was thinking ZS10 could at least deal with it....did not like it for rap and electro as well, because of lack of perfect black background for microdetails to sparkle, as well as a strange bass presentation that do not rumble naturally but...artificially. Vocal feel ackward too...its really that my ears aren't meant to listen to those I guess because its not horrifious sounding, its really a subtle but wholesound presentation aspect....that I put on crossover fault cause I can't find exact reason why it sound slightly but annoyingly false too me.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 12, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah me too....very intense LOVE-HATE contradictory story...and yep, ZS5v1 comparaisons really hit my LOVE expactation for ZS7 as well....in fact, it drive me to run searching them and replace the ZS10 for the Vivaldi album I was listening too and man, that was a very good reunion! Cello was sounding right and have lot of space around him so the harpsichord can have a tigh decay as it should and organ have great body as well! AH! MUSIC!


Yeah, ZS5v1 properly amped is kinda chi-fi "miracle" for me.
But still...
I`m tired of getting all those "really good for the price" chi-fi`s.
This time I`m letting it go and still put that money for Kanas Pro. I`m planning it to be my last IEM.
I already enjoy IT01 modded very much and KP should get me covered with all the rest genres that modded IT01 is "98% of perfect" for my gear and ears.
ZS5v1 was about "96% perfect" for my gear and ears.


----------



## HungryPanda

I came from headphones via my first ciem the Unique Melody Miracle (which blew my mind). This set me on a Chi-Fi hunt for sound and boy am I satisfied but the holy grail is still just out of reach. Earbuds have become my passion as they sit in the middle and am making my own which are getting better every day. I have been using the ZSN's for two days and loving my music, pretty flat, no elevated bass but when it is there it is good and clean and from my Lotoo paw 5000 mk2 it is fun


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Yeah, ZS5v1 properly amped is kinda chi-fi "miracle" for me.
> But still...
> I`m tired of getting all those "really good for the price" chi-fi`s.
> This time I`m letting it go and still put that money for Kanas Pro. I`m planning it to be my last IEM.
> ...



Your wise man. 
I'm leaning too towards this 50-200$ road ....but a Last IEM is too big of a sentence for me....if you see my room you will understand: i'm the same with ALL audio gear...have like speakers and amp everywhere....sometime I wonder if im autistic or something, sure compulsive-impulsive not doubt about that.

Kanas Pro are sooooo gorgeous looking and well received from what I read, hope they aren't too ultimately sharp tough. They kind of intrigue me since alot of time. 
I buy a more expensive IEM on sale+discount lately (11/11) wich is truely a big step up, the NiceHCK M6, but I can't say its final words for me, its a great daily all arounder but still a warmish one. What I like about M6 is how effortlessly it deliver a well layered clear musical sound, this is how I like warm iem, with great but smooth treble extension, not an insanely colored or as seen with some graph peaky one.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way LOL....my not so enthusiast KZ ZS10 review is publish here...sorry for bad pics, didn't feel like giving efforts for this one.

For me its simple: they sound WRONG.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 12, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Kanas Pro are sooooo gorgeous looking and well received from what I read, hope they aren't too ultimately sharp tough. They kind of intrigue me since alot of time.


too ultimately sharp?! LOL, no! Take a look at graphs:


Spoiler: Kanas Pro FR graphs









Kanas Pro is RED line.
















(user subjective with HT compensation)


I would rather say it is somewhat tip-dependent (which is actually good imo when You have lot of tips to choose from).


----------



## HungryPanda

https://youtu.be/1KS916zQmIc 

Tests anything


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> too ultimately sharp?! LOL, no! Take a look at graphs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Kanas Pro FR graphs
> ...



ahah, don't know why I was afraid it could be too sharp....was think Kanas is some sort of japanese sabre term lol....this graph look MARVELOUS!! I-see-the-MIDS alot! And some microdetails....and and...well, we will know once you have them I guess!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, I try this Vivaldi album because there not alot of instruments in it, so I was thinking ZS10 could at least deal with it....did not like it for rap and electro as well, because of lack of perfect black background for microdetails to sparkle, as well as a strange bass presentation that do not rumble naturally but...artificially. Vocal feel ackward too...its really that my ears aren't meant to listen to those I guess because its not horrifious sounding, its really a subtle but wholesound presentation aspect....that I put on crossover fault cause I can't find exact reason why it sound slightly but annoyingly false too me.




Mmmh i see. The most problem is the sound diffusion. All iem is interior to exterior. Zs10 is the exterior to interior. I think that is the problem and weird presentation. They need adaptation and comprehension. After I don't feel the bass artificial. My comparison is : as10 isis McLaren, technically excellent, "laboratory tuning" and zs10 is more Lamborghini, technically less perfect but more difficult to tame because is very fun and special iem.

I see this like that, I know that so I can appreciate. I try to understand for what sound and wear personality is in the iem.

The TRN V80 is, for me, not very interesting. No real personality and not very flat, like if fr graph is real near to t2 I found them totally different. But I prefer t2 because he have a personality. The most neutral sound has possible for 50$


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> I came from headphones via my first ciem the Unique Melody Miracle (which blew my mind). This set me on a Chi-Fi hunt for sound and boy am I satisfied but the holy grail is still just out of reach. Earbuds have become my passion as they sit in the middle and am making my own which are getting better every day. I have been using the ZSN's for two days and loving my music, pretty flat, no elevated bass but when it is there it is good and clean and from my Lotoo paw 5000 mk2 it is fun



I think this ranks up there for one of the longest postings from you.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I see the KZ ZS7 begin to earn some love, a (cool) dude write this on NBBA (No BS Budget Audio) facebook group:
> 
> *Doug *
> 5 janvier, à 18 h 48
> ...



The same soundstage as ZS5v1? Now I AM excited!


----------



## harry501501

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got a set of the Remax RM-600M (Single Balanced Armature) earphones, and they're small, but have a surprisingly full sound.  Not as much Bass impact as models with dynamic drivers, but with a tight seal in the ears, the Bass sounds good, and _fast_.
> .
> Representative photo of RM-600M
> .



Look like my Final E4000... which have the most unique sound of any IEMs I have... def a love or hate one.



CoiL said:


> I`m planning it to be my last IEM.



I say that after each IEM I buy



HungryPanda said:


> I came from headphones via my first ciem the Unique Melody Miracle (which blew my mind). This set me on a Chi-Fi hunt for sound and boy am I satisfied but the holy grail is still just out of reach. *Earbuds have become my passion as they sit in the middle and am making my own which are getting better every day*. I have been using the ZSN's for two days and loving my music, pretty flat, no elevated bass but when it is there it is good and clean and from my Lotoo paw 5000 mk2 it is fun



Wow, that's so cool. I'm first in line for the HungryPanda HP001


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Wow, that's so cool. I'm first in line for the HungryPanda HP001



See my list and his for the names of some of the current models


----------



## PCgaming4ever

HungryPanda said:


> I came from headphones via my first ciem the Unique Melody Miracle (which blew my mind). This set me on a Chi-Fi hunt for sound and boy am I satisfied but the holy grail is still just out of reach. Earbuds have become my passion as they sit in the middle and am making my own which are getting better every day. I have been using the ZSN's for two days and loving my music, pretty flat, no elevated bass but when it is there it is good and clean and from my Lotoo paw 5000 mk2 it is fun


Wow I would love to make my own IEMs but I'm not there yet time and knowledge wise. Maybe I'll attempt some this summer


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Wow I would love to make my own IEMs but I'm not there yet time and knowledge wise. Maybe I'll attempt some this summer



These are earbuds, not IEMs.  IEMS would be much more difficult but he plans to try.

I especially like the the 300 ohm bud that he made for me... it is called the HungryPanda Wizard.


----------



## harry501501

Wow, just checked, that's so cool. Won't be long before HungryPanda Audio will be taking over the industry, first sparring with KZ... then SHURE... then Astell & Kern...


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Wow, just checked, that's so cool. Won't be long before HungryPanda Audio will be taking over the industry, first sparring with KZ... then SHURE... then Astell & Kern...



Haha.... not planning to sell them.   He did gift one to a co-worker.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> These are earbuds, not IEMs.  IEMS would be much more difficult but he plans to try.
> 
> I especially like the the 300 ohm bud that he made for me... it is called the HungryPanda Wizard.


I miss read not a earbud fan but still really cool.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> I miss read not a earbud fan but still really cool.



The only one I have photographed is this 150 ohm one with a PK shell (fit is smaller than a Monk).  He made it around Christmas time.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> The only one I have photographed is this 150 ohm one with a PK shell (fit is smaller than a Monk).  He made it around Christmas time.


That's cool!


----------



## weedophile

@CoiL i was pretty interested in getting the ZS6 previously as i read up on a mod here but due to my lack of soldering skills and also electrical knowledge i decided not to.

The shell is still very tempting though as we can easily access by unscrewing but i will take a break for now.


----------



## NeonHD

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got a set of the Remax RM-600M (Single Balanced Armature) earphones, and they're small, but have a surprisingly full sound.  Not as much Bass impact as models with dynamic drivers, but with a tight seal in the ears, the Bass sounds good, and _fast_.
> .
> Representative photo of RM-600M
> .


Oooo they kind of look like the Final Audio E2000.


----------



## CYoung234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> They sound artificial to my ears, and lack clean clarity as well as air and space between instruments.
> Its like if whole sound is processed trough an active EQ...As well, i find them very very unconfortable (they always pop out of my ears for no reason)
> Listening right now to Vivaldi cello-harpsichord sonata and even if it sound  layered....something VERY strange is happening with both instrument....cello sound more like a violin with a far away sub woofer connected to it=its wrong, it do not move air as it should be. Harpsichord lack decay and sparkle and sound soooo small. Still searching for a pleasant musical sinerge with ZS10, but i have no hope really.



Sorry to hear you cannot get your ZS10's to sound good. My experience with them is almost totally opposite - they are my favorite iem, for classical even. Although the classical I listen to is more full orchestra or orchestra with soloist and less baroque. Solo cello recordings sound pretty real to me. I have heard Yo Yo Ma live several times, for example, and the recordings I have by him of the same concertos I have heard him play live sound pretty good.

Out of curiousity, what tips are you using? I find with mine that they benefit from wide bore tips. I use Radio Shack Auvios on mine. Just a suggestion, and I realize that we all have different opinions and tastes. The ZS10's are large with shallow nozzles, so they can be tough to fit.


----------



## Slater

CYoung234 said:


> Sorry to hear you cannot get your ZS10's to sound good. My experience with them is almost totally opposite - they are my favorite iem, for classical even. Although the classical I listen to is more full orchestra or orchestra with soloist and less baroque. Solo cello recordings sound pretty real to me. I have heard Yo Yo Ma live several times, for example, and the recordings I have by him of the same concertos I have heard him play live sound pretty good.
> 
> Out of curiousity, what tips are you using? I find with mine that they benefit from wide bore tips. I use Radio Shack Auvios on mine. Just a suggestion, and I realize that we all have different opinions and tastes. The ZS10's are large with shallow nozzles, so they can be tough to fit.



Your results could be your source too. What source are you using?

I agree that the Auvios are


----------



## CYoung234

Slater said:


> Your results could be your source too. What source are you using?
> 
> I agree that the Auvios are



My sources are not great. Either my Nexus 6p with Neutralizer and Neutron, or my laptop with a FIIO Q1, 1st generation. I think Nymphonomaniac has better sources than mine. Maybe the difference is my age, as I am 64 with some tinnitus, or maybe he is just a much more critical listener. I have probably said this before, but a number of the musicians I studied with used nothing other than a transistor radio to listen. Of course, they were listening for musicality and not sound quality... They also heard live music most days of the week!


----------



## RueCalintz

Hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade my CK8 and ZS3.  I'm looking at ZSN, ES4 and the CCA C10.

Thing is, I don't really like the ZS3 that much.  I found it to be better once I actually got it to work(right earpads) but,
*Took a while to get there, had to go through quite a bit to avoid getting a vacuum effect or for it to sound right
*even when I did it still sounded 'dark' or 'veiled', even when I removed the filter inside.
*The right earphone kept popping off, I fear I will lose it someday
*I need more, separation, better imaging/soundstage, more bass than the ZS3-or bass at least bass on the level of the CK8.

Does the ZSN, ES4 or CCA C10 solve these issues?  Are there others in this price gap that I can look at(was looking at the TRN V20/80 but I crossed them out after reading more about them)?  I'm trying to avoid earphones being too dark or too bright, a Goldilocks earphone if you will, with good soundstage and lots of bass(I hear ES4 has a lot, but I want to avoid that darkness and lack of soundstage).  Within this price bracket of course. RIght now I'm heavily leaning towards the CCA C10 from reviews and impressions in the thread.

Also, why do earphones not come with volume adjustment?  They used to be on a lot of cheapo earphones back in the day, but I don't recall seeing any on these expensive earphones.


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> I came from headphones via my first ciem the Unique Melody Miracle (which blew my mind). This set me on a Chi-Fi hunt for sound and boy am I satisfied but the holy grail is still just out of reach. Earbuds have become my passion as they sit in the middle and am making my own which are getting better every day. I have been using the ZSN's for two days and loving my music, pretty flat, no elevated bass but when it is there it is good and clean and from my *Lotoo paw 5000 mk2 it is fun*


Yea, there's lots of love for the Lotoo brand here in China. I know several Chi-fi bosses that use the Lotoo paw to display their earphones at different showrooms or while travelling on the road.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 13, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I came from headphones via my first ciem the Unique Melody Miracle (which blew my mind). This set me on a Chi-Fi hunt for sound and boy am I satisfied but the holy grail is still just out of reach. Earbuds have become my passion as they sit in the middle and am making my own which are getting better every day. I have been using the ZSN's for two days and loving my music, pretty flat, no elevated bass but when it is there it is good and clean and from my Lotoo paw 5000 mk2 it is fun



Earbuds passion for life Panda Bro

2$ VIDO are very fun to recable! Need to order more drivers for some more experiments!

This experiment take me a total of 5 minutes. Its now like a VIDO with kinda EBX soundstage...





Unfortunately....its way more complex to DIY IEM....well...on a sudden fast idea impulse.



CYoung234 said:


> Sorry to hear you cannot get your ZS10's to sound good. My experience with them is almost totally opposite - they are my favorite iem, for classical even. Although the classical I listen to is more full orchestra or orchestra with soloist and less baroque. Solo cello recordings sound pretty real to me. I have heard Yo Yo Ma live several times, for example, and the recordings I have by him of the same concertos I have heard him play live sound pretty good.
> 
> Out of curiousity, what tips are you using? I find with mine that they benefit from wide bore tips. I use Radio Shack Auvios on mine. Just a suggestion, and I realize that we all have different opinions and tastes. The ZS10's are large with shallow nozzles, so they can be tough to fit.



Yeah, i'm sorry to hear them like this too, is really about a subtle but invasive aspect that distract me from being able to enjoy them. I feel some instruments are out of phase so perhaps I get a defective one who know? I beleive you that you enjoy them....and as yourself, im a real  classical music passionate (right now i discover Antonio Soler quintet) that go to lot of show and even have the chance to listen Stéphane Terault play its stradivarius cello at about one meter from me: man THAT was intense! I think ZS10 this time are better with symphony and complex music so you do not concentrate on perfection of audio rendering of specific instruments, if they sound right its already very impressive as symphony is very hard to deal with IEM. Personally I never listen to symphony, only quintet, quartet, trio, duo solo....One thing sure I will follow your advice and try large wide bore tips as you said, have so much tips but such in a messy way....all mixed up, its disastrous so I was searching for these wide bore but don't find them enough fast so I use KZ starline that comme with it.
Hum, but I don't have this auvio(just look the pics)! And I don't think I have any other tips with wide bore apart from KZ starline.....damn.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Shamless plug but I have a few Chifi things for sale over here. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/super-under-50-sale-chi-fi-and-jvc-fxt200.897608/ if you are in the USA. 

BQEYZ BQ3 for $40 shipped, ZS10 w mic for $20 shipped, HAVI B3 Pro1 for $35 ect.


----------



## B9Scrambler

BadReligionPunk said:


> Shamless plug but I have a few Chifi things for sale over here. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/super-under-50-sale-chi-fi-and-jvc-fxt200.897608/ if you are in the USA.
> 
> BQEYZ BQ3 for $40 shipped, ZS10 w mic for $20 shipped, HAVI B3 Pro1 for $35 ect.



That Havi will sell right quick, lol.


----------



## weedophile

@BadReligionPunk just curious, anw reason for selling the BQ3? Too bad i am not in the states otherwise i will take it


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BadReligionPunk said:


> Shamless plug but I have a few Chifi things for sale over here. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/super-under-50-sale-chi-fi-and-jvc-fxt200.897608/ if you are in the USA.
> 
> BQEYZ BQ3 for $40 shipped, ZS10 w mic for $20 shipped, HAVI B3 Pro1 for $35 ect.


Damn! I know I could not sell the ZS10 without loosing half my money....must find a way to love them then.

I have a question about BQ3, are they bright and too sharp in highs like the ZS6???


----------



## HungryPanda

BQ3 are more smoothed in the treble region


----------



## Returnity

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Damn! I know I could not sell the ZS10 without loosing half my money....must find a way to love them then.
> 
> I have a question about BQ3, are they bright and too sharp in highs like the ZS6???



BQ3 might be one of the best V-shaped chi-fi IEMs. Great, well textured bass with amazing kick, slam and control. Treble is perfect and not sibilant at all. The only downside is that they might have tuned the mids just a tad more prominent, but hey, that's v-shape we're talking about.

As a metalhead I mostly hate EDM but listening to Daft Punk with BQ3 is one of my guilty pleasures lately


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Shamless plug but I have a few Chifi things for sale over here. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/super-under-50-sale-chi-fi-and-jvc-fxt200.897608/ if you are in the USA.
> 
> BQEYZ BQ3 for $40 shipped, ZS10 w mic for $20 shipped, HAVI B3 Pro1 for $35 ect.



The TRN V20 and UiiSii CM5 combo is a steal too!

Hopefully some lucky members jump on these good deals!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

weedophile said:


> @BadReligionPunk just curious, anw reason for selling the BQ3? Too bad i am not in the states otherwise i will take it


Only reason I'm selling is because I need to make room for new stuff. Want to buy EX800st, Kanas Pro, and ZS07. BQ3 are great, but somewhat redundant compared to some of my other iems that I am not selling.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Damn! I know I could not sell the ZS10 without loosing half my money....must find a way to love them then.
> 
> I have a question about BQ3, are they bright and too sharp in highs like the ZS6???


 Somewhat Bright. No sibilance. Treble is smooth like Panda said.


----------



## eclein

BQ3s are comfortable all day for me the sound is excellent everwhere.
I rotate between BQ3, C10 and BA10 recently ......fun, fun, fun!


----------



## darmanastartes

CCA-C10 uncompensated measurements:

 
Listening impressions to follow soon.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

eclein said:


> BQ3s are comfortable all day for me the sound is excellent everwhere.
> I rotate between BQ3, C10 and BA10 recently ......fun, fun, fun!



Man.....stop praising BA10! 
STOP STOP STOP!!!!!!!!! 
I don't even have a wallet! I sell my house cause of chifi! Live in a car full of iem now! 

No but really.....if you hit me hard its because you love ZS5 too (v1 I guess and hope) and now I wanna know if BA10 is a good sinergy with my all time favorite DAP the DX90?????


----------



## DynamicEars

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Damn! I know I could not sell the ZS10 without loosing half my money....must find a way to love them then.
> 
> I have a question about BQ3, are they bright and too sharp in highs like the ZS6???



Noooooooo BQEYZs are smooth and dont have harsh peaks like KZs. Trebles are sparkling without sibilance, seems like their BAs are a bit better than KZs.



HungryPanda said:


> BQ3 are more smoothed in the treble region



Here what a Senior said.



Returnity said:


> BQ3 might be one of the best V-shaped chi-fi IEMs. Great, well textured bass with amazing kick, slam and control. Treble is perfect and not sibilant at all. The only downside is that they might have tuned the mids just a tad more prominent, but hey, that's v-shape we're talking about.
> 
> As a metalhead I mostly hate EDM but listening to Daft Punk with BQ3 is one of my guilty pleasures lately



I got many KZs as well, but after listening to BQEYZs, a smoothness, refinement that you cant get on KZs. If you like vocals more, try BQEYZ KB100. good bass control (only slight mid bass bleed but not like most chifi iems, still above majority of chifi including KZ), amazing mids, with a sparkle that far from sibilance (I still EQ ing trebles section on 5-6khz and 16khz a bit). Soundstage is one of the best on its class.


----------



## Slater (Jan 13, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Noooooooo BQEYZs are smooth and dont have harsh peaks like KZs. Trebles are sparkling without sibilance, seems like their BAs are a bit better than KZs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I’m not sure who they’re getting their BAs from, but they don’t look (or sound) like any Bellsings I’ve ever seen.

Some BQEYZ BAs have copper sound nozzles, and some don’t even have any nozzles at all. And they all sound just like you described - sparkling without sibilance, and a smooth refinement. Besides high quality sound engineering/tuning, they are probably using parts that are a notch above most other budget IEM manufacturers.

I can’t wait to see what else BQEYZ has waiting in the wings. Hopefully it’s not just “as many BA drivers as possible to cram in a shell”, because that’s not some magic recipe for success and it just drives the cost up.


----------



## Zerohour88

https://preference-test.sonarworks.com/

sound preference test

might be helpful


----------



## TLDRonin

@Nymphonomaniac I didn't like the ZS10s either. Tonally, they sound incredibly off with horrid highs and dirty mids. They really don't excel at anything and the 10 drivers are there to flaunt quantity over quality. Its value for me is the pure novelty of having 10 drivers.


----------



## Dobrescu George

TLDRonin said:


> @Nymphonomaniac I didn't like the ZS10s either. Tonally, they sound incredibly off with horrid highs and dirty mids. They really don't excel at anything and the 10 drivers are there to flaunt quantity over quality. Its value for me is the pure novelty of having 10 drivers.



You couldn't expect that at 50 USD, to also have a profit margin, they would use anything but really really entry level drivers, even if it is 10 of them  

Still, for about 50 USD I like what I hear. 

You liked T2 better? That is another ChiFi IEM that I find pretty darn great


----------



## DynamicEars

Dobrescu George said:


> You couldn't expect that at 50 USD, to also have a profit margin, they would use anything but really really entry level drivers, even if it is 10 of them
> 
> Still, for about 50 USD I like what I hear.
> 
> You liked T2 better? That is another ChiFi IEM that I find pretty darn great



BQEYZ KB100 > Tin Audio T2 > KZ ZS10 (in this case kz zs10 isnt balanced at all)


----------



## SHAMuuu

TLDRonin said:


> @Nymphonomaniac I didn't like the ZS10s either. Tonally, they sound incredibly off with horrid highs and dirty mids. They really don't excel at anything and the 10 drivers are there to flaunt quantity over quality. Its value for me is the pure novelty of having 10 drivers.



If anything, the two flaws on the zs10 for me

1) too fat the shells, i wish it was just 1 or 2mm thinner like the 64 Audio stuff
2) probaby ditch dynamic driver 

I say ditch the dynamic driver because mini chi-fi dynamic drivers are the lowest quality possible. I don't blame them, b/c the stuff is priced at $50 or less.

I wouldn;t say the mids are horrid like dollar store buds. I compared the mids to dt48A/E, Dt480 250 Linear I, 560 Ovation II, HD 580, DT880, DT150, K712. These generally have "passable mids"
and Roy Orbison sounded like Roy Orbison

but timbre on tablas and sitars in hindustani music, yeah its off a bit

but for modern music, it gets a pass surprisingly

chi-fi is not that great, but the 10-20k systems have their flaws too

once you go to a night club or live music event, no headphone or earphone will come close. A tickle to the eardrum vs whole body immersion

i just take it for what it is

and in the kz zs10, well they do pretty "OK" C+/B- for $50


----------



## TLDRonin

Dobrescu George said:


> You couldn't expect that at 50 USD, to also have a profit margin, they would use anything but really really entry level drivers, even if it is 10 of them
> 
> Still, for about 50 USD I like what I hear.
> 
> You liked T2 better? That is another ChiFi IEM that I find pretty darn great


That really enforces what I dislike about these; I find it foolish to pay a premium for more drivers when it doesn't sound better than single driver IEMs out there that cost less.

I've listened to a lot of IEMs under $50 that I find to be better, including the T2. Hell, I'd take KZ's own ZSN over it any day of the week.


----------



## Dobrescu George

TLDRonin said:


> That really enforces what I dislike about these; I find it foolish to pay a premium for more drivers when it doesn't sound better than single driver IEMs out there that cost less.
> 
> I've listened to a lot of IEMs under $50 that I find to be better, including the T2. Hell, I'd take KZ's own ZSN over it any day of the week.



Oh, I see! 

I would take KZ's own AS10 over ZS10 as well  

Also, yes, there are even flagships with only one driver, like RE2000 from HIFIMAN and Beyer Xelento. More drivers need more complex crossover and make phase shifts more complicated (?)


----------



## Zerohour88

Dobrescu George said:


> Oh, I see!
> 
> I would take KZ's own AS10 over ZS10 as well
> 
> Also, yes, there are even flagships with only one driver, like RE2000 from HIFIMAN and Beyer Xelento. More drivers need more complex crossover and make phase shifts more complicated (?)



I imagine playing with crossovers are much easier than designing a DD or BA from scratch

though I've pretty much given up explaining to people why some companies take the more drivers approach, seems I can't make it simple enough for people to understand


----------



## Dobrescu George

Zerohour88 said:


> I imagine playing with crossovers are much easier than designing a DD or BA from scratch
> 
> though I've pretty much given up explaining to people why some companies take the more drivers approach, seems I can't make it simple enough for people to understand



It is much much simpler. I wouldn't espect them to create their own. 

But acoustics play a huge role in IEMs, how tubes are placed in there, and whether they are using low quality or high-quality BA  

I understand well why companies want to go with a large number of BA drivers, and I'm sure it can sound extremely well. It just needs a lot of work and R&D to be made well


----------



## Antenne (Jan 14, 2019)

chinmie said:


> i think it's a rebrand of the Mifo o5 pro. they even have the same tagline "make it fully optimal" on the box
> the review of the mifo is good though. i almost bought it if only i think i haven't have enough TW already. also this one lacks ambient sound
> 
> I'd go with this TFZ, it's a bit cheaper than the mifo's, and looks a lot cooler. i only don't like the full name they use on this. i rather like the use the TFZ initial or their logo instead
> ...



A while ago TFZ X1 / MIFO O5 pro (BA driver) was mentioned here. Who might want to buy this model, there seems to be a third OEM: "Halfsun" or something like that. The BA version is currently available at Aliexpress for a good price:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bina...108.1000016.1.15a31a0ben1aTL&isOrigTitle=true

I have no experience with this seller and the quality of this version, but who can do without the chic blue color, will  probably get this TWS a lot cheaper there.
I was also interested, but I have already the Anker Soundcore Liberty Air and today the X6 Bluetooth Headset TWS Aurora arrived. My need for TWS is covered for now, as I also have the TRN BT20.


----------



## Wiljen

Zs7 review is up and while hardly a hidden gem, it does make a solid case for the best iem under $50.

Also posted to my blog - URL in signature.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> You couldn't expect that at 50 USD, to also have a profit margin, they would use anything but really really entry level drivers, even if it is 10 of them
> 
> Still, for about 50 USD I like what I hear.
> 
> You liked T2 better? That is another ChiFi IEM that I find pretty darn great



With T2, for 50$ I really like what I hear, but not with ZS10. 
I prefer EZaudio D4 over ZS10 too and they cost 10$. 
TRN V80 are around 25$ and feel premium compared to cheapish ZS10 construction, because its another big aspect that displease me.

Man, they are in my ear again and listening to some jazz rock they feel another time artificial, grainy, bass is sloppy, percussion are super splashy and saxophone is so thin but fowards....now its Agnes Obel....wich is suppose to have plenty of air and silence around here  piano-cello instrumental and silence is replace by some trebly veil, no decay in piano note....real torture for me: enough! Its like listening to something that was crazily EQ'ed.

If you wanna check lot of graph of ZS10, I think this is the place, it help me to understand better why I dislike them that much (and feel less alone about that to):
I think now that have something to do with high bass push and mids trebly.
''The KZ ZS10 is a decent sounding pair of closed-back in-ear headphones. They have a deep, powerful and consistent bass, an even and decently balanced mid-range and a good treble. However, their bass is a bit boomy and muddy, their mid-range sounds a bit recessed and hollow on vocals and lead instruments, and the treble is a little on the bright side. Also, they are a bit inconsistent with sibilances (S and T sounds), and like most other in-ear headphones, don't have a large and speaker-like soundstage.''
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/reviews/kz/zs10


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> Zs7 review is up and while hardly a hidden gem, it does make a solid case for the best iem under $50.
> 
> Also posted to my blog - URL in signature.


Man....did I read right (between the line) and you prefer ZS7 over M6???

Graph is very revealing about less peaky upper treble too....copy paste here because its very educational!


----------



## chinmie

Antenne said:


> A while ago TFZ X1 / MIFO O5 pro (BA driver) was mentioned here. Who might want to buy this model, there seems to be a third OEM: "Halfsun" or something like that. The BA version is currently available at Aliexpress for a good price:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bina...108.1000016.1.15a31a0ben1aTL&isOrigTitle=true
> 
> I have no experience with this seller and the quality of this version, but who can do without the chic blue color, will  probably get this TWS a lot cheaper there.
> I was also interested, but I have already the Anker Soundcore Liberty Air and today the X6 Bluetooth Headset TWS Aurora arrived. My need for TWS is covered for now, as I also have the TRN BT20.



i purchased the Standard version of the Mifo o5. it's a really satisfying purchase. I'm a bit hesitant to try the BA/pro version as i read a review saying the dynamic is better and the BA lacks bass..besides i already have a good BA TWS (Earin M2). there's some people who have the TFZ X1 in my town, maybe if i have the chance i would meet them and compare it with my standard version


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man....did I read right (between the line) and you prefer ZS7 over M6???
> 
> Graph is very revealing about less peaky upper treble too....copy paste here because its very educational!



Without having the vented filter or the LZ A6 filter set, the Zs7 has a better signature than the M6.  The M6 can be made better than the 7, but not with what comes in the box.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> Without having the vented filter or the LZ A6 filter set, the Zs7 has a better signature than the M6.  The M6 can be made better than the 7, but not with what comes in the box.


okay, you convince me that I need the A6 filter set then....where can we find it???


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> okay, you convince me that I need the A6 filter set then....where can we find it???



Penon Audio has them.   https://penonaudio.com/lz-a5-filters.html    but I'd be tempted to try the Vented filter for the DMG first as it will save you about $35 and may be exactly what you are looking for.  I posted a graph of what it does for the signature the other day too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> Penon Audio has them.   https://penonaudio.com/lz-a5-filters.html    but I'd be tempted to try the Vented filter for the DMG first as it will save you about $35 and may be exactly what you are looking for.  I posted a graph of what it does for the signature the other day too.


Barely buy these DMG filter after I read your M6 review....but I wis an headfier try it before me lol Cause even if just 5$....don't wanna trow it in garbage. 

But yeah, will order a pair anyway!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, i finally receive the TRN IM1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND!

Very first impression is GOOD!

They do not sound wrong hourray!

Strangely no eartips was include lol

Punchy, clear, energic with deep soundstage, little sub bass roll off but nice weighty bass anyhow. Vocal are just slightly bright but in a good way, very detailed and quite wide and airy. Layering is very good too, thanks to a extended treble with great clarity, piano have weight and decay....man: LOVE IS IN THEY AIR!!!


----------



## HungryPanda

Glad you like the IM1, It does sound really good


----------



## eclein

Waiting on mine but feeling better now, thanks you two!..come on IM1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Croixeven (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello to everyone!
I just want to say a BIG thank you to the 1clearhead for revealing the CCA C10. Received them last week and reallly satisfied with the sound. I also own ed16, v80, and T2 Pro, but C10s  gave me really emotional and warm sound. Great for vocal music and jazz.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nymphonomaniac said:


> With T2, for 50$ I really like what I hear, but not with ZS10.
> I prefer EZaudio D4 over ZS10 too and they cost 10$.
> TRN V80 are around 25$ and feel premium compared to cheapish ZS10 construction, because its another big aspect that displease me.
> 
> ...



Actually this makes a lot of sense (?) 

I also loved TRN V80 really (?) 

Hearing more Chi-Fi, I seem to agree with you. TRN V80 is a really sweet one and most people seem to agree with that.


----------



## loomisjohnson

the v80 seems to be one of the more polarizing iems--folks (myself included) either really liked it or thought it sibilant/unnatural sounding.


----------



## trellus

loomisjohnson said:


> the v80 seems to be one of the more polarizing iems--folks (myself included) either really liked it or thought it sibilant/unnatural sounding.



I find that tips and insertion depth make a huge difference for me with the TRN V80.  For example, when I paired the V80 with the TRN BT20 bluetooth ear hooks, I found the V80 to sound very poor, almost like FM quality, tinny and just plain bad -- because the BT20 earhooks prevented me from being able to push the V80 earshells into my ears far enough, but using the V80 with the stock cable, I can easily insert them further into my ears and they sound awesome that way to my ears.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man....did I read right (between the line) and you prefer ZS7 over M6???
> 
> Graph is very revealing about less peaky upper treble too....copy paste here because its very educational!



I found m6 better ( but for the price is awesome how zs7 is near of m6). Better spacialisation, more air, better separation, more natural.


----------



## Slater

trellus said:


> I find that tips and insertion depth make a huge difference for me with the TRN V80.  For example, when I paired the V80 with the TRN BT20 bluetooth ear hooks, I found the V80 to sound very poor, almost like FM quality, tinny and just plain bad -- because the BT20 earhooks prevented me from being able to push the V80 earshells into my ears far enough, but using the V80 with the stock cable, I can easily insert them further into my ears and they sound awesome that way to my ears.



I concur on this. The BT20 works great with some IEMs and terrible with others. It just barely cocks some IEMs at a funny angle that results in a poor fit. As much as I hate to admit this, I almost wish the BT20 had memory wires like KZs because it would allow the wire to be shaped for best fit.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> I concur on this. The BT20 works great with some IEMs and terrible with others. It just barely cocks some IEMs at a funny angle that results in a poor fit. As much as I hate to admit this, I almost wish the BT20 had memory wires like KZs because it would allow the wire to be shaped for best fit.



Discovered that with v80. Very disgusting


----------



## Slater (Jan 14, 2019)

Slater said:


> I concur on this. The BT20 works great with some IEMs and terrible with others. It just barely cocks some IEMs at a funny angle that results in a poor fit. As much as I hate to admit this, I almost wish the BT20 had memory wires like KZs because it would allow the wire to be shaped for best fit.



Luckily I have found a few IEMs that do fit perfectly.

However what works for one person may not work for another and vice versa. The optimum combinations would be specific to every individual’s unique ear/head anatomy.

But when you have the right combination it’s awesome.


----------



## SHAMuuu

All the chi-fi pump and dump leaves me feeling like this field is not real mud and grass; but astro turf. haha
We need to pressure chi-fi to bring back real grass.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Man, I think the TRN IM1 will be polarizing too....especially if people use stock tips on it!
I don't even care too because there were just one pre-install pair on mine and just looking at it I was really confuse: it just can't be right! The iem nozzle hole and tips hole was at about 2 millimeter distance....
I think phonograph review them with it tough LOL





EDIT: Man, What, I just got EAR ELECTRIC SHOCK with the TRN V80 while comparing it with the IM1!!! I already dislike these....now i'm AFRAID to continue the comparaison....damn!


----------



## tempwave

I'm trying to decide zs7, cca 10. I'm not into iems and need a pair to sway me


----------



## eclein (Jan 14, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man, I think the TRN IM1 will be polarizing too....especially if people use stock tips on it!
> I don't even care too because there were just one pre-install pair on mine and just looking at it I was really confuse: it just can't be right! The iem nozzle hole and tips hole was at about 2 millimeter distance....
> I think phonograph review them with it tough LOL
> *How are you liking the IM1s??
> Any suggestions on what I should have on hand tip wise when they arrive?*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I really like the IM1, slightly V shape with energic kick and around your head sound, the mids are very nice sounding, especially in clean instrumental music where bass isnt invasive, highs are sparkly not really harsh but give plenty of details, layering is above average (not analytical) but have good transparency.  
There my comparaison with the (dangerous) V80:

V80 are more V shaped and bright sounding than IM1 even if both are quite bassy. Sub bass line are more hearable with the IM1 and punch is less agressive but still on the bassy side where the V80 is faster, tigher and have more foward mid bass. Mids have more presence with the IM1 and feel smoother too, while the more recessed V80 one feel brighter and can sound hissy in upper mid, as well, V80 have less transparency and naturalness to the vocal. Highs are more fowards and analytical with the V80 and give more details but can be too sharp too and sound metallic and splashy with percussion, the IM1 in other hands have bright but less fowards highs that aren’t as much invasive and over textured. Soundstage of IM1 feel more around your head, deep and airy, V80 have about same widness with slightly better layering but more edgy and compact. I find the IM1 more natural sounding as well as more permissive and versatile, for me its smoother more musical version of V80, with bigger soundtage and less agressive and detailed approach.


----------



## HungryPanda

KZ starlines on my TRN IM1


----------



## eclein

Thanks guys... I hate waiting on shipping!


----------



## exavolt

SHAMuuu said:


> All the chi-fi pump and dump leaves me feeling like this field is not real mud and grass; but astro turf. haha
> We need to pressure chi-fi to bring back real grass.


These astroturf chifi are good for tasting different signatures although there are few gems within them. There are definitely chifi with real grass like those come from qdc, HIFIMAN, DUNU, LZ, FLC, Moondrop, etc.


----------



## SHAMuuu

exavolt said:


> These astroturf chifi are good for tasting different signatures although there are few gems within them. There are definitely chifi with real grass like those come from qdc, HIFIMAN, DUNU, LZ, FLC, Moondrop, etc.



Yes but i've had few issue with chi-fi with dead BA, or dead dynamic, bad wire. 
It would work out as I get replacement, but the wait for it to ship, then send back, and wait again is like 3-6 month process. lol
Sometimes they sound good yes, but big gamble on QC. Even Hifiman, i take DEEP BREATH before opening box. Luckily they have worked for me. But at $100+ one should not need to take deep breaths and pray they work.  But Hifiman for me is in USA if i need exchange. I am in Canada.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TRN IM1 are still stock in my ears= GOOD sign.

And they Love Vivaldi Cello Sonata

Some pics:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SHAMuuu said:


> Yes but i've had few issue with chi-fi with dead BA, or dead dynamic, bad wire.
> It would work out as I get replacement, but the wait for it to ship, then send back, and wait again is like 3-6 month process. lol
> Sometimes they sound good yes, but big gamble on QC. Even Hifiman, i take DEEP BREATH before opening box. Luckily they have worked for me. But at $100+ one should not need to take deep breaths and pray they work.  But Hifiman for me is in USA if i need exchange. I am in Canada.



Yep....QC is biggest problem with chi-fi. 

Perhaps you should try Tinaudio T2....do not heard about QC for those. OH! Yeah...the green cable....well, yeah....but thinking about it the 650$ Westone ES2 I had was having a green cable too....hum. Strangely, NONE of my KZ have qc, when they sound bad, its must likely how it should be. 

In fact, thinking about the more than 50 chifi iem I got...there were the QKZ 100, LZ A2S, Sw ie800,  EP10 and Faael 32ohm that have some sort of QC. Must admit I give up about refund for all of them but the one buy from NiceHCK cause is not a trouble maker.


----------



## eclein

Guys on the IM1 you just slap tip on the plain looking stem? Size estimates by chance, say Comply as they are familiar? I’m sufficiently pumped up now! Thanks again Gentleman!


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> TRN IM1 are still stock in my ears= GOOD sign.
> 
> And they Love Vivaldi Cello Sonata
> 
> Some pics:



Love the stylophone!

Here’s some music you can make on yours:


----------



## exavolt

SHAMuuu said:


> Yes but i've had few issue with chi-fi with dead BA, or dead dynamic, bad wire.
> It would work out as I get replacement, but the wait for it to ship, then send back, and wait again is like 3-6 month process. lol
> Sometimes they sound good yes, but big gamble on QC. Even Hifiman, i take DEEP BREATH before opening box. Luckily they have worked for me. But at $100+ one should not need to take deep breaths and pray they work.  But Hifiman for me is in USA if i need exchange. I am in Canada.


Ah right! It's always all about QC. I've resoldered one of my IEM because the wire got disconnected. And my latest buy is also starting to intermittently mute on one side.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

eclein said:


> Guys on the IM1 you just slap tip on the plain looking stem? Size estimates by chance, say Comply as they are familiar? I’m sufficiently pumped up now! Thanks again Gentleman!


 
Do you have any KZ starline? I kind of just use those obsessively on all my IEM lately....and order 16 pairs for 1$ on ebay but dont knw if its legit yet (not receive). I guess its really hit or miss with what you have in your hads cause there where just one eatips pair with my TRN IM1! 

As well, all my last IEM have big nozzle and IM1 have a big one too, and yeah, just slap it there it will not slip...strangely not slippy and it have a protuberance at nozzle end. 

Oh,  and don't pump up your expectation TOO high, its still a sub 50$ iem....say that cause when im too pumped up it can make me megalomaniacal.


----------



## maxxevv

For those who are looking at the CCA C16,  just spotted it at US$94.50 on Aliexpress.  The C10 at US$28.21 and the KZ ZS7 at US$38.50.    

Good luck with the wallet ....


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just wrote my review of the CCA C10 if anyone wants to check it out https://www.ramenaudio.com/2019/01/cca-c10-review-better-kz-zsn.html 
@1clearhead I would love feedback on my review if you have time to check it out.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just wrote my review of the CCA C10 if anyone wants to check it out https://www.ramenaudio.com/2019/01/cca-c10-review-better-kz-zsn.html
> @1clearhead I would love feedback on my review if you have time to check it out.


Nice review!...Details on your impressions are pin-point, spot-on! No PIC's? Maybe, since I'm in China they probably blocked the pictures. It would have been nice though if you would have compared it to three different IEM's, which included the ZSN as well. ...Other than that, nice job!

-Clear with Cheers!


----------



## Skorupiak

Ordered CCA C10 (1 Week ago from Gearbest)...looking forward!!

thx @1clearhead for your review.

Cheers from Berlin/Germany


----------



## 1clearhead

Skorupiak said:


> Ordered CCA C10 (1 Week ago from Gearbest)...looking forward!!
> 
> thx @1clearhead for your review.
> 
> Cheers from Berlin/Germany


Cheers!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

1clearhead said:


> Nice review!...Details on your impressions are pin-point, spot-on! No PIC's? Maybe, since I'm in China they probably blocked the pictures. It would have been nice though if you would have compared it to three different IEM's, which included the ZSN as well. ...Other than that, nice job!
> 
> -Clear with Cheers!


Thanks for the feedback I had one picture of them but I probably should take some more. I'll try and add comparisons to other IEMS in my future reviews that's a good point.


----------



## Wiljen

eclein said:


> Guys on the IM1 you just slap tip on the plain looking stem? Size estimates by chance, say Comply as they are familiar? I’m sufficiently pumped up now! Thanks again Gentleman!



Standard T400.


----------



## roxwindy

I've been on the T2 for a few months and have misplaced them sadly recently. I really preferred the sound of it over IEMs such as the ZS10/TRN V80 and I kinda got it cheaper when it was on sale for 30USD.
Is there something else I could get that sounds similar to T2 or better as of now? I don't mind a slight upgrade. Comparing between the BGVP DS1 and KB100....


----------



## trellus

Skorupiak said:


> Ordered CCA C10 (1 Week ago from Gearbest)...looking forward!!
> 
> thx @1clearhead for your review.
> 
> Cheers from Berlin/Germany



I have hopped on the CCA C10 bandwagon, too, ordered them for just under $27 from NiceHCK AliExpress store this morning.  Thanks, @1clearhead for the heads up on the CCA C10!


----------



## 1clearhead

trellus said:


> I have hopped on the CCA C10 bandwagon, too, ordered them for just under $27 from NiceHCK AliExpress store this morning.  Thanks, @1clearhead for the heads up on the CCA C10!


Glad you're onboard!


----------



## Hercules40k

roxwindy said:


> I've been on the T2 for a few months and have misplaced them sadly recently. I really preferred the sound of it over IEMs such as the ZS10/TRN V80 and I kinda got it cheaper when it was on sale for 30USD.
> Is there something else I could get that sounds similar to T2 or better as of now? I don't mind a slight upgrade. Comparing between the BGVP DS1 and KB100....


T2s are again on sale on AE for $30. You can give T2 Pro's a try although they are about $50. Not much famous, but similar to T2 in sound signature is Tennmak Orca for about $40 on AE. Really good sounding IEM and goes head to head with T2. There is one more iem in that price range although the company is banned here on head-fi so I can't take the name, but the IEM is equally good as T2 and Orca.


----------



## Thiniad

Can someone recommend me a good all-round in-ears that has high sensitivity (more than 110db) that is under 20-30$? 

I'm currently using Vsonic GR02 bass edition on my mobile (galaxy J4+), but i still need more volume (i am hearing imparied). I listen to various music so i would like some all-rounders.


Thank you.


----------



## Slater

Thiniad said:


> Can someone recommend me a good all-round in-ears that has high sensitivity (more than 110db) that is under 20-30$?
> 
> I'm currently using Vsonic GR02 bass edition on my mobile (galaxy J4+), but i still need more volume (i am hearing imparied). I listen to various music so i would like some all-rounders.
> 
> ...



Ever thought of a headphone amp? You’ll be able to use your existing IEMs, and crank the volume until your ears bleed.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> ... and crank the volume until your ears bleed.


LOL! ;D Though, I feel sorry for ppl having problems with hearing


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 15, 2019)

Thiniad said:


> Can someone recommend me a good all-round in-ears that has high sensitivity (more than 110db) that is under 20-30$?
> 
> I'm currently using Vsonic GR02 bass edition on my mobile (galaxy J4+), but i still need more volume (i am hearing imparied). I listen to various music so i would like some all-rounders.
> 
> ...





Short answer is no.   Most ultra-sensitive iems are 104-105dB/mW at most and this breeds problems as they tend to be very susceptible to hiss.   Also keep in mind that 110dB is enough to cause damage to your hearing if used for more than 15-20 minutes at a time.  Most of us would rather listen at a lower level and enjoy our music for longer durations.     I know that the sensitivity doesn't dictate that you listen at 110dB or higher but it does mean that the usable volume control below 110dB is going to be the range from 0-1mW which means you have almost no ability to adjust without being into the danger zone.

With as litigeous as our society is now, few will assume the risk of making a headphone that they know is capable of causing hearing damage in normal use.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Wiljen said:


> Penon Audio has them.   https://penonaudio.com/lz-a5-filters.html    but I'd be tempted to try the Vented filter for the DMG first as it will save you about $35 and may be exactly what you are looking for.  I posted a graph of what it does for the signature the other day too.



What does the DMG filter do exactly? Lowers bass how much? Boost mids how much?  I already bought one for $4.28. A bit bored and wondering what it would do to the CNT1.


----------



## weedophile (Jan 16, 2019)

Aight, after spending some time with the CCA C10, i must say they are really good. First, the soundstage is relatively wide, the depth is good, has an airy signature and all this adds up to a open hall like musical experience.

PS: I use IEM solely on commute, only EP10 and modded Hifi Walker A1 at home, earbuds just in office or home sometimes. I am coming from the AS10 which will be compared in awhile

The fit is a challenge, and i initially used some wide bore, then M starlines and in the end Spinfits. I do get a good seal on all of them but due to the shell design (2 vents, one near the dynamic driver and another one less than 1 cm away to reduce driver flex), they dont really isolate well enough though they have better than average isolation.

So the bass is very present, and this was something that stands out against the AS10. Returning back to the AS10 after running the C10 for awhile, it sounded anemic. The mids are similar but with the C10 the sounded livelier, more engaging due to the open airy hall like signature. The AS10 has a more intimate, enclosed session with the artiste. The highs are must better on the AS10 with more sparkle though the C10 does well, i feel they dont extend as well as the AS10.

The material on the C10 is of a higher quality compared to the AS10, and the metal faceplate is an added fashion point. All in all i think the C10 is really good for the price.

Verdict: I think the signature will appeal to most and at $30 they should sound good to almost anyone as they are really engaging. Will i recommend u to buy it? Sure but if i can try it before buying, i wont get it as i prefer the AS10 over it any day due to my preference (lean bass, clear trebles, good isolation). So after i receive the IM1 (*edit*: and ****) i'm probably taking a break, decide if i wanna get surprised over and over by all these chi-fi IEMs or just stick with what i have, save and get a CIEM.


----------



## Terran Earthson

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just wrote my review of the CCA C10 if anyone wants to check it out https://www.ramenaudio.com/2019/01/cca-c10-review-better-kz-zsn.html
> @1clearhead I would love feedback on my review if you have time to check it out.


Could you compare them to QT2, do they beat them, how do they differ.


----------



## Doberman Joe

Venturing into the audiophile field. 

Purchased a Shanling M1. 

Looking for a iem to pair it with. 

$100 is my budget.

My genre of music: Jazz 80% of the time, Rock, Hip-Hop, Blues makes up the rest.

I have no idea what "signature" I like. 

I am a user of iphone with iphone headphones. 

Just looking for a little more than what I have now.

iBasso iT01 has stuck out like a sore thumb. 

Would like to buy several "chi-fi" iems to get acquainted.

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## SHAMuuu

exavolt said:


> Ah right! It's always all about QC. I've resoldered one of my IEM because the wire got disconnected. And my latest buy is also starting to intermittently mute on one side.



Yea unfortunately sometimes (not always) they use the cheapest soldering/ glue jobs on thier transducers. I've ordered some chi-fi drivers from China, and the inconsistencies and QC is mindboggling. Sometimes they "sound good" , but if you dig deep with reference dynamics, the flaws are apparent. 

With chi-fi IEM , best shot is with all BA, not a fan of hybrid. Or just one dynamic, but then the dynamics have inconsistencies.

But all we need in this game is one gamble to pay off. The holy grail of chi-fi still waiting.


----------



## Slater

Doberman Joe said:


> Venturing into the audiophile field.
> 
> Purchased a Shanling M1.
> 
> ...



When you say $100 is your budget, but you would also like to buy several "chi-fi" iems to get acquainted, does that mean several IEMs at $100 each or several IEMs and your total budget is $100?


----------



## Doberman Joe

Slater said:


> several IEMs and your total budget is $100?



$100 is what I have to spend, all together. 

I was looking at KZ AS10, ZST & ZSN. Etc... 

I could bump it up to $150.


----------



## Slater (Jan 16, 2019)

Doberman Joe said:


> $100 is what I have to spend, all together.
> 
> I was looking at KZ AS10, ZST & ZSN. Etc...
> 
> I could bump it up to $150.



Got it. Because IT01, as good as it is, would blow the whole $100 budget.

There’s lots to choose from at $15-$50. But before we get into that, let us know some additional information.

Do you know what wearing style you like?

Some people don’t like behind the ear type of IEMs, and would rather have ones they can wear down. Some can be worn either way, so they’re more versatile. Some of the behind the ear styles may not fit better or worse because of your individual ear anatomy.

Behind the ear (or “up”):


Down:


Double facepalms:


----------



## SHAMuuu

Slater said:


> Got it. Because IT01, as good as it is, would blow the whole $100 budget.
> 
> There’s lots to choose from at $15-$50. But before we get into that, let us know some additional information.
> 
> ...



keep in mind nozzle length preferences to for over the ear. If it is too long or short that is major PITA.
KZ ATE fit me fine but KZ ZS10 was short nozzle. Same company. Just an example.
Very important


----------



## Doberman Joe

Slater said:


> Got it. Because IT01, as good as it is, would blow the whole $100 budget.
> 
> There’s lots to choose from at $15-$50. But before we get into that, let us know some additional information.
> 
> ...



I am pretty easy going on how they are worn. I am more worried about how short the cord would be. Than anything else.


----------



## SHAMuuu

Most $100+ seemed to be going with detachable cable which is nice.
I wish my songbird was detachable cable, it's scary thinking they could die any moment.
I have never soldered iem


----------



## CoiL

Doberman Joe said:


> Venturing into the audiophile field.
> 
> Purchased a Shanling M1.
> 
> ...


Want something very cheap that is ok (but not perfect) for jazz - get KZ ATE. It is soo cheap and smootish/airy sounding. It would work well as Your backup IEM.
CCA-C10 should also be good option for more money.
Now, from 100-150$ price bracket, I would go with winter sales in aliexpress and get Moondrop Kanas Pro for Jazz/blues/rock. For more low-end preference (sub-bass) regular Kanas.
Otherwise, staying in 100$ limit, IT01 is good too but not so spot-on fit for jazz/blues/rock as Kanas Pro as it is more V-shaped signature, but still clear detailed mids. It is pretty good all-arounder though.
But instead You, I would rather get something with more neutral signature with good mids for jazz/blues/rock.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Terran Earthson said:


> Could you compare them to QT2, do they beat them, how do they differ.


So the QT2 are more bass focused while the C10 is more balanced throughout the frequency range. The QT2 tends to have more recessed mids and more prone to piercing treble. Basically the have a sharper V shaped sound.  I would say if your like me and want something more balanced sounding then yes they beat them but each person has their own taste.


----------



## Slater

Doberman Joe said:


> I am pretty easy going on how they are worn. I am more worried about how short the cord would be. Than anything else.



Cool.

In that case, I would wholeheartedly recommend the TinAudio T2 (not the Pro, but the regular one).

It can be worn up or down. Excellent sound. The tuning is well balanced, so nothing is really overpowering. Great build quality, great selection of eartips.

And the cable is a removable mmcx. The stock cable is a nice silver plated copper cable. But you can replace it with any other mmcx cable (fit example, if the stock cable goes bad, or to change cable properties such as length/color/conductor material/etc).

The price is roughly $50 when not on sale, and around $30-$35 when on sale.

It’s great for jazz and the other genres you mentioned.

You’re gonna be hard pressed to find anything better without spending a lot more.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My love of TRN IM1 do not fade away so I decide to write a review of them, for me these stand appart in lot of aspect first being the incredible construction and second the well calibrate sound that do not feel too V shape or too bright, just right for me. Now I have big hope for TRN futur products! A keeper for sure!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-im1.23532/


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Cool.
> 
> In that case, I would wholeheartedly recommend the TinAudio T2 (not the Pro, but the regular one).
> 
> ...



recommend this as well. T2 is well loved and great iem sub $50, or take the BQEYZ KB100


----------



## Glens

I'm thinking of getting the audbos p4 because it's heavily discounted on aliexpress now. Any other recommendation before I pull the trigger?


----------



## eclein

Nymphonomaniac said:


> My love of TRN IM1 do not fade away so I decide to write a review of them, for me these stand appart in lot of aspect first being the incredible construction and second the well calibrate sound that do not feel too V shape or too bright, just right for me. Now I have big hope for TRN futur products! A keeper for sure!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-im1.23532/



Great review, I have a set somewhere in China waiting on something to go somewhere else...according to tracking info..LOL..TRN V80 was my first exposure to TRN Product line, using them now as I type in fact, and I was immediately impressed. Looking forward to future TRN releases.


----------



## Wiljen (Jan 16, 2019)

Slater said:


> Cool.
> 
> In that case, I would wholeheartedly recommend the TinAudio T2 (not the Pro, but the regular one).
> 
> ...



I'll second the T2, great choice at near neutral for Jazz.  For Blues rock, spend the other $50 on the BQEYZ BQ3 with its W signature it does very well with blues rock and classic rock.


----------



## Wiljen

BadReligionPunk said:


> What does the DMG filter do exactly? Lowers bass how much? Boost mids how much?  I already bought one for $4.28. A bit bored and wondering what it would do to the CNT1.



i posted the graph of the stock filters and the Vented in this thread a few days ago here. 


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2744#post-14708606


----------



## flaminius

Anyone using tin audio t2 with the trn bt20? I'm curious about the fit.


----------



## ThanosD

flaminius said:


> Anyone using tin audio t2 with the trn bt20? I'm curious about the fit.


I tried wearing the T2s over ear with a normal cable, and didn't go that well. Can't imagine how bad of a fit it would be (at least for me) with something like the BT20, which is more limited to adjustment regarding the actual cable, in order to get a good fit. Haven't used it though, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, and wait for someone that has actually tried it to give his impression.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Wiljen said:


> I'll second the T2, great choice at near neutral for Jazz.  For Blues rock, spend the other $50 on the BQEYZ BQ3 with its W signature it does very well with blues rock and classic rock.



I second that opinion.  Hmm... You know I just happen to have a BQ3 for sale for $40 shipped to anywhere in the USA.


----------



## Almazbek

Is there anything better than Qt2 for V-shaped sound in its price range?


----------



## eclein

I love my BQ3! Am I missing anything in line thats awesome, or is BQ3 the flagship or best sounding one in the bunch?


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> I tried wearing the T2s over ear with a normal cable, and didn't go that well. Can't imagine how bad of a fit it would be (at least for me) with something like the BT20, which is more limited to adjustment regarding the actual cable, in order to get a good fit. Haven't used it though, so take my opinion with a grain of salt, and wait for someone that has actually tried it to give his impression.



You have to swap sides when wearing up. The fit will be much better


----------



## ThanosD (Jan 16, 2019)

Slater said:


> You have to swap sides when wearing up. The fit will be much better


I tried it mate, they are sticking out just too much. We have discussed it before . My ear anatomy is a little strange. The lower part is pretty shallow, and as a result the T2s, and anything with generally bigger housing that was not intended to be worn over ear, causes problems. (I cannot wear earbuds for example. The part that they normally catch on, is not deep enough to get a grip. That's why I suggested the other guy to wait for an actual impression, even though I think the BT20 will cause issues nonetheless, regardless the ear anatomy)


----------



## Slater

ThanosD said:


> I tried it mate, they are sticking out just too much. We have discussed it before . My ear anatomy is a little strange. The lower part is pretty shallow, and as a result the T2s, and anything with generally bigger housing that was not intended to be worn over ear, causes problems. (I cannot wear earbuds for example. The part that they normally catch on, is not deep enough to get a grip. That's why I suggested the other guy to wait for an actual impression, even though I think the BT20 will cause issues nonetheless, regardless the ear anatomy)



Sorry, I have a short memory. 

Wait, what were we taking about again?


----------



## ThanosD

Slater said:


> Sorry, I have a short memory.
> 
> Wait, what were we taking about again?


Haha, obviously I am not expecting you to remember a conversation 3 weeks ago. I just mentioned it so that we don't discuss the same thing again, and get off-topic. I am now waiting those BK50, but I am looking again over those IM1s. At first some guys were a bit skeptical about their sound quality, but after reading a review, they might worth a shot. The design is gorgeous too.


----------



## metabaron

I am debating between getting the KZ ZS7 or the BQEYZ BQ3. I was leaning towards the BQEYZ BQ3, but I am worried about fit issues and power requirements, plus I like the industrial look that the KZ have, plus it looks like they would fit better. Anybody that has one or/and both that could give me a quick impression out there?


----------



## eclein

My BQ3s are the best iems I have, tied with C10 and BA10.....all day comfort for me with BQ3 and easy to drive. Both opposite to what you’ve been told but in my case very true. I don’t have 7s yet but they look similar to ZS5....those are comfortable also. The BQ3s really impressed me right off the bat and continue to sound excellent!


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Sorry, I have a short memory.
> 
> Wait, what were we taking about again?




Man is that early onset Alzeimer's.   What are you, like 34?


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Man is that early onset Alzeimer's.   What are you, like 34?



I don’t remember!


----------



## HungryPanda

Where Am I.........


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> Where Am I.........



Calisthenics are important for long term health and fitness...


----------



## DynamicEars

metabaron said:


> I am debating between getting the KZ ZS7 or the BQEYZ BQ3. I was leaning towards the BQEYZ BQ3, but I am worried about fit issues and power requirements, plus I like the industrial look that the KZ have, plus it looks like they would fit better. Anybody that has one or/and both that could give me a quick impression out there?





eclein said:


> My BQ3s are the best iems I have, tied with C10 and BA10.....all day comfort for me with BQ3 and easy to drive. Both opposite to what you’ve been told but in my case very true. I don’t have 7s yet but they look similar to ZS5....those are comfortable also. The BQ3s really impressed me right off the bat and continue to sound excellent!



I said that BQEYZ is one level above KZ in world of Chi-Fi, judge from technical abilities, soundstage, layering, imaging, depth, details. some KZ got more details but its like "forced details", just boost up 2.5 khz to perceive / manipulate crisp details but really prone from harshness and jumping spikes. I got like 5 or 6 KZs in the past and was impressed when i pulled trigger on BQEYZ KB100. and BQEYZ sounds more balanced. I choose KB100 for their mids, and its awesome for the price. It sounds very smooth and fine, like really you wont fine in any other sub $50 chi fi, which majority are either bright but harsh and hollow, or warm but bassy. I believe BQ3 is superior in technical abilities, but different signature. You will know once you have BQEYZ, what im talking about. 



Wiljen said:


> Man is that early onset Alzeimer's.   What are you, like 34?



hes joking lol



Slater said:


> I don’t remember!



LOL


----------



## exavolt

Doberman Joe said:


> Venturing into the audiophile field.
> 
> Purchased a Shanling M1.
> 
> ...


Like others have said, Tin Audio T2 is the one to get for Jazz and the like. It's not perfect as there's bass roll-off so the sub-bass is not that great.

As you want to get to know your signature preference, I'd suggest to get KZ ZSN along with the T2; it has mild V-shape and more fun tuning. Other option are one of the BQEYZes. I have KB100 and they sound more refined than the T2; it has a bit of bass boost.


----------



## metabaron

Thanks for all the advice. I actually have the KB100 and the ZSN, so I wanted to continue exploring the higher offerings from thses companies. My worry is also that they might be too similar to the KB100, and therefore unnecessary. But I am still intrigued, but also want to get only one right now, so I was debating which one I should pull the trigger on.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 17, 2019)

metabaron said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I actually have the KB100 and the ZSN, so I wanted to continue exploring the higher offerings from thses companies. My worry is also that they might be too similar to the KB100, and therefore unnecessary. But I am still intrigued, but also want to get only one right now, so I was debating which one I should pull the trigger on.



If you already have BQEYZ KB100, then save your money to buy upper level iems on $100-$300 tier. For me, KB100 is one of the best i can get from sub$50 tier iems.
you can compared with ZSN for example, soundstage wise, smoothness, no harshness, no peaks, details, imaging, etc. ZSN won on fit, cable, and design though for me.

as for T2, sound signature is quite similar to KB100 without bass. yes, without bass, the bass is rolled off much compared to KB100. same forward mids, treble extension only a little bit better on T2, soundstage wise, wide and depth are lost to KB100. T2 won the naturalness by a bit from KB100, like strings, guitar, piano instruments, very natural timbre. Not much different though but more natural on T2.
From my suggestion, you can save your your money and buy upper tier iems that can bring you another level of enjoyment. Grab IT01s / Kanas Pro / DM6 / TSMR-3 some time later, unless you want to add your sub $50 collections.


----------



## metabaron

DynamicEars said:


> If you already have BQEYZ KB100, then save your money to buy upper level iems on $100-$300 tier. For me, KB100 is one of the best i can get from sub$50 tier iems.
> you can compared with ZSN for example, soundstage wise, smoothness, no harshness, no peaks, details, imaging, etc. ZSN won on fit, cable, and design though for me.
> 
> as for T2, sound signature is quite similar to KB100 without bass. yes, without bass, the bass is rolled off much compared to KB100. same forward mids, treble extension only a little bit better on T2, soundstage wise, wide and depth are lost to KB100. T2 won the naturalness by a bit from KB100, like strings, guitar, piano instruments, very natural timbre. Not much different though but more natural on T2.
> From my suggestion, you can save your your money and buy upper tier iems that can bring you another level of enjoyment. Grab IT01s / Kanas Pro / DM6 / TSMR-3 some time later, unless you want to add your sub $50 collections.


Oh, I just want to add to my collection. I already own IEMs between the $100-$300 range, in fact I also own the T2. I have the RHA T20, the Kinera IDUN, the Shozy Hibiki, UE Triple Fi10, etc. I am just on a Chi fi kick right now.


----------



## exavolt (Jan 17, 2019)

metabaron said:


> Oh, I just want to add to my collection. I already own IEMs between the $100-$300 range, in fact I also own the T2. I have the RHA T20, the Kinera IDUN, the Shozy Hibiki, UE Triple Fi10, etc. I am just on a Chi fi kick right now.


Well, all my sub-50 chi-fi are not that dissimilar. The offering in the $50-$100 range seems pretty scarce too, might jump to >$100 all the way.

I personally interested in the banned brand triple driver (recently discussed in the other thread) because it seems that it puts something different on to the table for the price range. Other item I also interested in is the MoonDrop Crescent or Aria (said to be Harman-neutral?).


----------



## DynamicEars

metabaron said:


> Oh, I just want to add to my collection. I already own IEMs between the $100-$300 range, in fact I also own the T2. I have the RHA T20, the Kinera IDUN, the Shozy Hibiki, UE Triple Fi10, etc. I am just on a Chi fi kick right now.



oh no i was totally misleading because a lot of recommendation for T2 and you didnt mention it earlier that you already have it. Your initial question is about ZS7 and Q3 yeah. so if you already have so many iems then its up to you, you already heard em. But from my short experience, BQEYZ got more refinement and smoothness and superior to KZ in terms of technical abilities. Cant give further comments since i dont own ZS7 right now and maybe, well maybe, they have significant improvement for this model.



exavolt said:


> Well, all my sub-50 chi-fi are not that dissimilar. The offering in the $50-$100 range seems pretty scarce too, might jump to >$100 all the way.
> 
> I personally interested in the banned brand triple driver (recently discussed in the other thread) because it seems that it puts something different on to the table for the price range. Other item I also interested in is the MoonDrop Crescent or Aria (said to be Harman-neutral?).



same with me, aiming for that since i never had piezo electric driver before. as for moondrop i choose to pull the trigger with its bigger brother Kanas Pro.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jan 17, 2019)

exavolt said:


> Well, all my sub-50 chi-fi are not that dissimilar. The offering in the $50-$100 range seems pretty scarce too, might jump to >$100 all the way.
> 
> I personally interested in the banned brand triple driver (recently discussed in the other thread) because it seems that it puts something different on to the table for the price range. Other item I also interested in is the MoonDrop Crescent or Aria (said to be Harman-neutral?).



Moondrop Aria is said to be a mini Blessing (their mid-end model), so it should also be Harman-neutral.

also a short review here by @sodesuka


----------



## Wiljen

metabaron said:


> Oh, I just want to add to my collection. I already own IEMs between the $100-$300 range, in fact I also own the T2. I have the RHA T20, the Kinera IDUN, the Shozy Hibiki, UE Triple Fi10, etc. I am just on a Chi fi kick right now.



NiceHCK M6 or BGVP DMG and the filter set for the LZ-A6 to fit them?  that gives you a $100 chi-fi with a ton of tuning options and good base signature.


----------



## weedophile

I just got one word to describe these TRN IM1.

Wow


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> I just got one word to describe these TRN IM1.
> 
> Wow



On the IM1, I’ve never been able to figure out what it says before the word “armature”.


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> On the IM1, I’ve never been able to figure out what it says before the word “armature”.


 
I tried as best, it could be bye armature which doesnt makes sense so i am leaning towards life armature


----------



## HungryPanda

hifi armature


----------



## trellus

HungryPanda said:


> hifi armature


 
Dang it, Panda beat me to it, was just about to type that.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just stuck these TRM IM1's in my ears playing Yello - Toy, I'll say it again, that bass !


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2019)

weedophile said:


> I tried as best, it could be bye armature which doesnt makes sense so i am leaning towards life armature



Well, rule #1 of design: if most people can’t read it, pick a different font or just leave it off altogether.


----------



## anindyameister (Jan 18, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct thread, but has anyone used mmcx to 2 pin adapters ? They seem real useful.

https://www.amazon.com/connectors-Conversion-Connector-OKCSC-Converter/dp/B07CZD93LN

https://www.amazon.com/0-78mm-Cable-Adapter-Westone-Tralucent/dp/B07C4R3P9S

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OKC...rface-Adapter-HiFi-Music-DIY/32862464572.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shure-MMCX...0-78mm-2-Pins-Converter-Adapter-/142721121054


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

anindyameister said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread, but has anyone used mmcx to 2 pin adapters ? They seem real useful.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/connectors-Conversion-Connector-OKCSC-Converter/dp/B07CZD93LN
> 
> ...


With adapters like these, you're introducing one more point of failure. With good quality 8-core cables going for as low as $7/$8 on AE, I don't see the point with these.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## anindyameister

mathi8vadhanan said:


> With adapters like these, you're introducing one more point of failure. With good quality 8-core cables going for as low as $7/$8 on AE, I don't see the point with these.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


Ah ! thanks for pointing me towards the right direction.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Hi, sorry to be that guy, but can anyone compare the TRN v80 (which I have), TRN IM1, and CCA C10? I'm looking for a neutral+natural sound signature with a big soundstage, all round value and detail.


----------



## HungryPanda

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, sorry to be that guy, but can anyone compare the TRN v80 (which I have), TRN IM1, and CCA C10? I'm looking for a neutral+natural sound signature with a big soundstage, all round value and detail.


 I have all three and I would rec the CCA C10, TRN IM1 is V shaped with huge bass, TRN V80 is not as natural as CCA C10


----------



## SHAMuuu

HungryPanda said:


> I have all three and I would rec the CCA C10, TRN IM1 is V shaped with huge bass, TRN V80 is not as natural as CCA C10






 Your user always make me hungry


But in all seriousness here, have you experience TFZ T2 Galaxy? If so, do you pick CCA 10 over it? The gold TFZ looks bling bling

tanks


----------



## HungryPanda

I only have TFZ Exclusive 5


----------



## SHAMuuu

HungryPanda said:


> I only have TFZ Exclusive 5



That one has a DD (9mm vs 12mm on the T2) as well. How does it match up to your CCA 10? Is TFZ quality "up to snuff" *Tyll's voice *


----------



## HungryPanda

I like it very much, It is more V shaped than the CCA C10. I like the small bean shape of the Exclusive 5 though


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 18, 2019)

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, sorry to be that guy, but can anyone compare the TRN v80 (which I have), TRN IM1, and CCA C10? I'm looking for a neutral+natural sound signature with a big soundstage, all round value and detail.


You're not going to get neutral from CCA C10, just more of a balanced sound signature with big surround soundstage that's very hard to beat! But better yet, for a neutral + natural sound signature and around the same price as the C10 you should really look into the ****.

Best balanced + lively I've heard up to date: C10

Best neutral + natural I've heard up to date: ****


-Clear


----------



## SHAMuuu

HungryPanda said:


> I like it very much, It is more V shaped than the CCA C10. I like the small bean shape of the Exclusive 5 though



mmm beans... chocolate covered coffee beans.


----------



## dondonut (Jan 18, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> You're not going to get neutral from CCA C10, just more of a balanced sound signature with big surround soundstage that's very hard to beat! But better yet, for a neutral + natural sound signature and around the same price as the C10 you should really look into the ****.
> 
> Best balanced + lively I've heard up to date: C10
> 
> ...



I'm curious how you (and others?) would differentiate between balanced and neutral? I would regard them as somewhat of a similar thing, a relatively flat frequency response.

Both the CC10 and **** interest me i must say, i like the ZSN and never had a piezo-driven IEM. The IM1 intrigues me as well. All three are on my list of 'might purchase in the future / keep an eye on'.

@HungryPanda any comparison between the CC10, IM1 and BQ3?  I imagine the IM1 and BQ3 would be somewhat similar though I haven't exactly read up on the IM1 much.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jan 18, 2019)

Neutral means neither warm or cold.  No color at all. 
Balanced just means bass to mids to highs are all somewhat linear sounding. No aspects of the frequency are overpowering any others. 

At least that's how I always viewed it.


----------



## dondonut

BadReligionPunk said:


> Neutral means neither warm or cold.  No color at all.
> Balanced just means bass to mids to highs are all somewhat linear.
> 
> At least that's how I always viewed it.



In that sense warm means a focus on lower frequencies and cold (bright) a focus on the higher frequencies, whereas balanced means no emphasis on any frequency (=neutral?). Thats how I would interpret it anyway


----------



## HungryPanda

@dodonut the TRM IM1 has even more bass than the BQYEZ BQ3 and has also more treble. The CCA C10 is just a more lively and better sounding ZSN to me


----------



## Terran Earthson

HungryPanda said:


> @dodonut the TRM IM1 has even more bass than the BQYEZ BQ3 and has also more treble. The CCA C10 is just a more lively and better sounding ZSN to me


Given that IM1 and CCA c10 are practically priced the same now on Ali, which one is better?
 I'd assume that IM1 has an upper hand since it's just 1BA+1DD, theoretically they should outperform C10'S 4BA+1DD, because Quality>Quantity.


----------



## HungryPanda

If you want a steep V-shaped earphone the TRN IM1 is the one and as much as I like them I prefer the CCA C10


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI (Jan 18, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> You're not going to get neutral from CCA C10, just more of a balanced sound signature with big surround soundstage that's very hard to beat! But better yet, for a neutral + natural sound signature and around the same price as the C10 you should really look into the ****.
> 
> Best balanced + lively I've heard up to date: C10
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen the ****. I've had very bad experiences with the EN900 (hot trash) but I might try S3nf r again.
Which would you say has better value overall, and a bigger soundstage? Which is warmer? I know the overall value question is hard to answer.
Thanks!


----------



## rad7

I just received my TRN BT20. I couldn't get it to pair with my phone yet as the intructions are just atrocious. Before getting this to work, I want to ask about a weird issue I ran into. 

I cannot click the multifunction button (MFB) on the left unit. It is non-clickable & initially I thought it is defective. Then I realized that this button can be clicked only if the micro-usb charging cover is open. As soon as this cover is closed, the button becomes unclickable. I never saw anything like this before! There is no similar issue with the button on the right ear piece. 

So, did I get a defective unit or is this issue common with other TRN BT20s too?


----------



## assassin10000 (Jan 19, 2019)

rad7 said:


> I just received my TRN BT20. I couldn't get it to pair with my phone yet as the intructions are just atrocious. Before getting this to work, I want to ask about a weird issue I ran into.
> 
> I cannot click the multifunction button (MFB) on the left unit. It is non-clickable & initially I thought it is defective. Then I realized that this button can be clicked only if the micro-usb charging cover is open. As soon as this cover is closed, the button becomes unclickable. I never saw anything like this before! There is no similar issue with the button on the right ear piece.
> 
> So, did I get a defective unit or is this issue common with other TRN BT20s too?



I've heard if the usb is shoved in too hard it can push the board around inside. Maybe on removal it dragged yours down? Try inserting the cable and wiggling it out again.

Here's the instructions if yours was missing:


----------



## rad7

assassin10000 said:


> I've heard if the usb is shoved in too hard it can push the board around inside. Maybe on removal it dragged yours down? Try inserting the cable and wiggling it out again.
> 
> Here's the instructions if yours was missing:



Thank you! I received those instructions too. But they seemed very confusing. I will have to read them again. 

I noticed this issue as soon as I opened the package. So, it came defective from the factory. I also noticed that the micro USB port is loose and is moving along with the charging port flap when I open and close it. I can see that the flap is actually pushing the USB port inside when I close it (and this is making the button unclickable). When the charging cover flap is opened, the USB port is moving in the opposite direction & I can click the button again. 

I never tried refunds on AliExpress, but I hope I will get a refund with this unit as it is defective out-of-box. I tried to show the defect on a video when I opened a dispute, but I don't know if I could capture it properly.


----------



## Nimweth

HungryPanda said:


> I have all three and I would rec the CCA C10, TRN IM1 is V shaped with huge bass, TRN V80 is not as natural as CCA C10


I agree with that. I have V80 and C10, C10 much more open sounding, bigger soundstage and bass is in better proportion to the rest of the range. Treble is cleaner with more detail. The C10 is very addictive!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea C10 is enough to stop me from buying anything ear-related for a long time. Got mine at $25 and would have been happy paying much much more for them. Great all rounders due to them crystal clear mids, and nice bright, clean highs. Stage is wide and deep. Decent height, everything is surrounded by the perfect amount of air and placed correctly. Its really amazing how well they tuned these.


----------



## Nimweth

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea C10 is enough to stop me from buying anything ear-related for a long time. Got mine at $25 and would have been happy paying much much more for them. Great all rounders due to them crystal clear mids, and nice bright, clean highs. Stage is wide and deep. Decent height, everything is surrounded by the perfect amount of air and placed correctly. Its really amazing how well they tuned these.


That's right. I agree with that, also the bass has such great texture and detail. I just listened to "The unanswered question" by Charles Ives, with the NY Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein. Fantastic! Amazing sense of space and atmosphere. They are my new #1. It's interesting to think they use the same BAs as the KZ ZS10 which sounds totally different. The C10, I think, has a new design of DD with a dual magnet and titanium diaphragm.


----------



## dondonut

While I vowed to stop buying new IEMs after the D4, BQ3 and ZSN, the positive feedback on the C10 is so tempting! Anyone besides panda who has both the BQ3 and C10 and can compare? While the BQ3 could be slightly more detailed and the ZSN slightly more coherent, I must admit im afraid the difference between C10, BQ3 and ZSN will be neglible. Should I be saving up for a ~$100 iem..? Choices


----------



## Terran Earthson (Jan 19, 2019)

I see more and more praise for the CCA C10, seems like they are approaching to be the new sub 50$ budget champ.
 Bought them a week ago hoping for some upgrade over QT2, if they are indeed better, gonna stick with them for a Long while, and then just jump onto something more expensive.

There is only so much money one can spend, with the rather laughable salaries and an abominable USD price in my country.


----------



## deniskzn

My review CCA C10 https://mysku.ru/blog/aliexpress/69957.html (russian)

In short, they very much resemble BQEYZ KB100, while they are 2 times cheaper. They are a little stronger emit high frequencies, from which it may seem that they are slightly smeared on heavy genres, but otherwise similar. Very good for the price.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

dondonut said:


> While I vowed to stop buying new IEMs after the D4, BQ3 and ZSN, the positive feedback on the C10 is so tempting! Anyone besides panda who has both the BQ3 and C10 and can compare? While the BQ3 could be slightly more detailed and the ZSN slightly more coherent, I must admit im afraid the difference between C10, BQ3 and ZSN will be neglible. Should I be saving up for a ~$100 iem..? Choices


I have BQ3. They are outstanding as well,  but much leaner mids and a bigger mid bass presence.


----------



## 1clearhead

dondonut said:


> *I'm curious how you (and others?) would differentiate between balanced and neutral?* I would regard them as somewhat of a similar thing, a relatively flat frequency response.
> 
> Both the CC10 and **** interest me i must say, i like the ZSN and never had a piezo-driven IEM. The IM1 intrigues me as well. All three are on my list of 'might purchase in the future / keep an eye on'.
> 
> @HungryPanda any comparison between the CC10, IM1 and BQ3?  I imagine the IM1 and BQ3 would be somewhat similar though I haven't exactly read up on the IM1 much.


A well-balanced earphone would display the attributes of not having one particularly dominant frequency -bass, mids and highs, which are all balanced, but can be emphasized differently according to genre selected. Neutral earphones will sound nor warm or cold and will typically sound almost flat, but more towards a natural state with no frequency being emphasized over the other with most genres.


----------



## barocka (Jan 19, 2019)

:/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

**** is on the way for me since some time....but shipping to Canada is sooo long...now, that piezo electric is into ultra budget price range....i wish the PLANAR became more accessible as the cheap one is from SF and Toneking....wich is 160$...I LOVE planar sound rendering, and can't imagine how good it can be if used in pair with a BA. To be really competitive it should be cheaper than the MONOPRICE M300 that can be find for 120$ new (and intrigue me as ***).

I'm happy to see i'm not the only one to love the TRN IM1 too They give some break to the M6, wich is my other daily iem (I will order an extra filter for it soon).

I think 2019 will be an exciting chifi year! 
lot of new tech and design at ultra competitive price! 
unfortunately I have no home or car to sell, guess its time to see if my liver is still sellable after all this alcool abuse then!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

barocka said:


> 8
> [QUOTE = "1Temizci, yayın: 14725621, üye: 363120"] CCA C10'dan nötr kalmayacaksınız, büyük surround ses kademesine sahip dengeli bir ses imzası! Ancak daha iyisi, nötr + doğal ses imzası ve C10 ile aynı fiyat civarında, gerçekten ****'ya bakmalısınız.
> 
> En iyi dengeli + canlı Bugüne kadar duydum: C10
> ...



PS: can you erase this post please? As well as top secret **** brand....(don't wanna report, its not my type)


----------



## Wiljen

Finally got some time to do the compares.  Here is the NiceHck M6 with tips rolled first, and filters rolled 2nd.   Shows the potential for tuning the M6.   All of the Filter runs were done with the Stock tips but all tests were done with the same after-market cable.

Tip Compare


Stock vs Auvio Wide Bore


Stock vs Whirlwind


Stock vs Spinfit Yellow


Stock vs Comply Foam





Filter Comparisons

Stock Filters


LZ A6 Filters

BLUE


Black


Red


Gold

Gunmetal


Magenta


Navy


Silver


Violet



BGVP Vented Filter


----------



## TechnoidFR

The best of they bgvp


----------



## weedophile

Never a believer of burning in, but i just decided to cook the C10 for ard 35hrs straight over the past 2 days and have to say they are smoother right now in their mids, trebles are less splashy, in fact its very clean and neat, those cymbal hits has minimal decay.

More cooking needed but i think i might like them too with the IM1 and AS10. Idk what i like anymore after enjoying the monster bass on the IM1, do i really like lean bass, detailed clear highs? I really dont know anymore but i do know i love some bbq chicken


----------



## nsdjoe

I've been looking for an upgrade to my 1More Triple In-Ears, and this CCA C10 has me interested.  Can anyone compare these?


----------



## Punkyyy

Hey guys, I am fairly new here and was looking for a quick recommendation
Rock zircons were my first budget chi fi iems and they are great but at higher volume their treble can be a bit too much for me, I am sensitive when it comes to piercing high end
- so I prefer something with a nice bass, not extreme but on the stronger side, mids are whatever I guess, the only thing I don't want is a piercing treble...I do prefer a clean sound but god just no sibilance please..I guess the standard hardcore v shape is not what I'm looking for, more something on the warmer side, but again, I am not sure...genres are pretty much everything available today, from rock to pop to hip hop to edm
- style can be over the ear or just regular, would like to try over ear tho
- no Bluetooth needed
- detachable cable is nice but not a must
And the budget would be around 30 dollars, don't want to spend to much as I'm fairly new, just looking to explore


----------



## drey101 (Jan 20, 2019)

@Punkyyy I think the CCA C10 might be a good option, it's under 30 USD, the current darling of budget chifi. Treble isn't an issue with it, and it has almost no sibilance. Not sure if the bass is up to par as it isn't elevated on the 200-500 hz ranged, but it is quite punchy.

Avoid KZ except for the newest ZS7 as there is a known spike for most of their previous models.

edit: as has been repeated in succeeding posts, the ZSN is a good KZ model as well, like a budget version of the C10. I encountered treble issues with it though so I can't recommend getting it if you are treble sensitive.

I'd love to recommend the Tin Audio T2 (non pro) or any of the BQEYZ but I have no experience with them.

For bluetooth, the TRN BT20 is getting some pretty vood reviews in the wireless thread, it's around 20-30 USD and you can get it in any connector.


----------



## exavolt

drey101 said:


> Avoid KZ except for the newest ZS7 as there is a known spike for most of their previous models.


The ZSN is also safe from sibilance and a safe buy, but yeah, many people are saying that C10 is better than the ZSN.


----------



## drey101

exavolt said:


> The ZSN is also safe from sibilance and a safe buy, but yeah, many people are saying that C10 is better than the ZSN.


I had issues with the ZSN treble when I had it  I do listen at louder volumes though so that may be why. The C10 doesn't have that same spike in my experience, and I listen in the same volume.  I'm interested in the ZS7 or BQEYZ but they're not as accessible in my country and I'm still iffy about aliexpress coz I've never ordered from there before.  Scared to start buying from aliexpress as that'll probably open another hole in my wallet.


----------



## DynamicEars

drey101 said:


> I had issues with the ZSN treble when I had it  I do listen at louder volumes though so that may be why. The C10 doesn't have that same spike in my experience, and I listen in the same volume.  I'm interested in the ZS7 or BQEYZ but they're not as accessible in my country and I'm still iffy about aliexpress coz I've never ordered from there before.  Scared to start buying from aliexpress as that'll probably open another hole in my wallet.



ZSN is harsh due their BA. peak at 2.5 - 3 khz. Aliexpress is safe but maybe slower delivery than Shopee. Just buy BQEYZ. trust me.


----------



## CoiL

Agree with ZSN. It has peaks that can be nasty and harsh depending on person hearing. I couldn`t listen to it long. Yeah, for around 13$ they are good but I would rather hold that money and get CCA-C10 or legit sony MH755.


----------



## exavolt

drey101 said:


> Scared to start buying from aliexpress as that'll probably open another hole in my wallet.


You are absolutely correct about this. Once you start, it's hard to stop.


----------



## exavolt

CoiL said:


> Agree with ZSN. It has peaks that can be nasty and harsh depending on person hearing.


Hmm... I can't stand ZS5, V80 and QT2 because they are sibilant, but somehow the ZSN is fine to me.


----------



## megapowa

I have a KZ-AS10 and I'm wondering what would be a better IEM but still under 100$? 

I looked at the KZ-ZS7 but I'm unsure.


----------



## tempwave

Just broke down and ordered the C10 and zsn. Anything else I should explore?


----------



## Wiljen

drey101 said:


> @Punkyyy
> Avoid KZ except for the newest ZS7 as there is a known spike for most of their previous models.



This is not good advice as the ZsN is solidly in his price range and would be a good option for him.   I agree that some earlier models should be avoided, but saying that all except Zs7 should is not true.   

I'd add the EZ Audio D4, the Kz ZsN, and the TRN IM1 to your list of options.


----------



## drey101

Wiljen said:


> This is not good advice as the ZsN is solidly in his price range and would be a good option for him.   I agree that some earlier models should be avoided, but saying that all except Zs7 should is not true.
> 
> I'd add the EZ Audio D4, the Kz ZsN, and the TRN IM1 to your list of options.


The ZSN is very good indeed for it's price range, but I can't recommend it for someone with sensitivity to treble spikes as when I had it for a few weeks, I encountered that treble spike pretty often, part of the reason why I sold mine to an officemate who wasn't sensitive to those spikes.

If the OP did not mention treble sensitivity, I would have recommended the ZSN as the perfect iem to start with considering it's value proposition and how easy it is to get.

Considering how people are fixating on it, I'll add my reason in the original post to clarify why.


----------



## Wiljen

drey101 said:


> The ZSN is very good indeed for it's price range, but I can't recommend it for someone with sensitivity to treble spikes as when I had it for a few weeks, I encountered that treble spike pretty often, part of the reason why I sold mine to an officemate who wasn't sensitive to those spikes.
> 
> If the OP did not mention treble sensitivity, I would have recommended the ZSN as the perfect iem to start with considering it's value proposition and how easy it is to get.
> 
> Considering how people are fixating on it, I'll add my reason in the original post to clarify why.



Makes sense.    A bit of EQ is always an option too for those who wish to change the signature a bit  as well.  Even the Tin Audio T2 is a bit treble forward.


----------



## drey101

Wiljen said:


> Makes sense.    A bit of EQ is always an option too for those who wish to change the signature a bit  as well.  Even the Tin Audio T2 is a bit treble forward.


Ohh, the T2 is also a bit treble forward? 
I thought only the Pro was considered a bit harsh? I was thinking of getting a sub 50 USD that's a different shape from the ones I have so far (custom iem mold style), and I read that the T2 was pretty neutral in presentation, with the Pro being quite a bit brighter.

Aside from the MH755, which will probably arrive by March, what would be a neutral-ish non ciem shaped iem (bean shaped I think it's called) under $50? So far I found the ones I was considering were the Moondrop Crescent (non removable cable unfortunately), Tin Audio T2,  and the ****.


----------



## Wiljen

drey101 said:


> Ohh, the T2 is also a bit treble forward?
> I thought only the Pro was considered a bit harsh? I was thinking of getting a sub 50 USD that's a different shape from the ones I have so far (custom iem mold style), and I read that the T2 was pretty neutral in presentation, with the Pro being quite a bit brighter.
> 
> Aside from the MH755, which will probably arrive by March, what would be a neutral-ish non ciem shaped iem (bean shaped I think it's called) under $50? So far I found the ones I was considering were the Moondrop Crescent (non removable cable unfortunately), Tin Audio T2,  and the ****.



I didn't say harsh, I said a bit treble forward.  There is a distinct difference.   In a perfect balance nothing is forward, in the real world almost nothing fits that category.   The T2 definitely has more treble energy than it does bass or mid which makes it treble forward.  I don't find it harsh or strident as I do with things like the Zs6 or Fiio F9 that have large spikes in the 7-9 kHz region.

The T2 is probably still a good choice along with the BQEYZ KB100 or the banned brand V2.  All are close to neutral.    My personal preference is actually the V2 as it is slightly fuller than the T2.


----------



## Punkyyy

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on cca c10..checked the im1s and people say they can also be a bit piercing, and I absolutely can't stand that for some reason


----------



## Nimweth

Wiljen said:


> I didn't say harsh, I said a bit treble forward.  There is a distinct difference.   In a perfect balance nothing is forward, in the real world almost nothing fits that category.   The T2 definitely has more treble energy than it does bass or mid which makes it treble forward.  I don't find it harsh or strident as I do with things like the Zs6 or Fiio F9 that have large spikes in the 7-9 kHz region.
> 
> The T2 is probably still a good choice along with the BQEYZ KB100 or the banned brand V2.  All are close to neutral.    My personal preference is actually the V2 as it is slightly fuller than the T2.


Yes, V2 is excellent but a another very good option that isn't banned is the CCA C10, also very well balanced and lively.


----------



## drey101

Wiljen said:


> I didn't say harsh, I said a bit treble forward.  There is a distinct difference.   In a perfect balance nothing is forward, in the real world almost nothing fits that category.   The T2 definitely has more treble energy than it does bass or mid which makes it treble forward.  I don't find it harsh or strident as I do with things like the Zs6 or Fiio F9 that have large spikes in the 7-9 kHz region.
> 
> The T2 is probably still a good choice along with the BQEYZ KB100 or the banned brand V2.  All are close to neutral.    My personal preference is actually the V2 as it is slightly fuller than the T2.


Ohhh! Thanks for the clarification. I'll try to get either the V2 or the BQEYZ.  Cheers!


----------



## 1clearhead

drey101 said:


> Ohh, the T2 is also a bit treble forward?
> I thought only the Pro was considered a bit harsh? I was thinking of getting a sub 50 USD that's a different shape from the ones I have so far (custom iem mold style), and I read that the T2 was pretty neutral in presentation, with the Pro being quite a bit brighter.
> 
> Aside from the MH755, which will probably arrive by March, what would be a neutral-ish non ciem shaped iem (bean shaped I think it's called) under $50? So far I found the ones I was considering were the Moondrop Crescent (non removable cable unfortunately), Tin Audio T2,  and the ****.


The **** is a great alternative! ...No harshness or sibilance at all so far!


----------



## drey101

1clearhead said:


> The **** is a great alternative! ...No harshness or sibilance at all so far!


Haha, only option for that is Aliexpress for me, so I'm trying to resist getting it. The tech does sound interesting for me though. Personal fave of @Wiljen amongst the ones I mentioned, the V2 is the most accessible without going to aliexpress for me, and a shop I've dealt with before has it in stock so I probably will order one in a few weeks. 



Punkyyy said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on cca c10..checked the im1s and people say they can also be a bit piercing, and I absolutely can't stand that for some reason


I'm biased for the C10 coz I have it, so I'll bring out a cons for it that I found. It's probably not going to happen to you, but just in case, the shape of the C10 is not bean shaped like the Rock Zircon, and some people don't find that shape comfortable (like my mom). These is just a just in case concern though, as there aren't many complaints about C10 fit nor it's close relative the ZSN.


----------



## trellus

exavolt said:


> Hmm... I can't stand ZS5, V80 and QT2 because they are sibilant, but somehow the ZSN is fine to me.



Could be tips, differences in our hearing abilities, since I'm sort of halfway with you on this  . The ZS5 (and ZS6 even worse) can be painful to my ears, I can sort of understand why the V80 might be for some people but aren't for me, and I'm with you that the ZSN don't bother me at all as far as painful treble at all.


----------



## weedophile

Punkyyy said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on cca c10..checked the im1s and people say they can also be a bit piercing, and I absolutely can't stand that for some reason


Yes, the treble is more pronounced on the IM1 but clearer. I doubt it would be good for u (IM1). I would throw in the NiceHCK EP10 in, they are super comfortable, with greater emphasis in the bass region


----------



## uboss

Hello, I've been reading all of you for years but of course I'm still a poor newbie. I'm thinking to buy one of these Chinese earphones. No sofisticate environment, just put it on my phone and listen.
I listen rock, pop rock, electronic rock but also blues.

My budget is around 50€ - 70€. In the future I'm thinking to buy also a portable DAC but right now I use just my phone/macbook with my Yamaha HPH-200.
What could be a great start for me?


----------



## HungryPanda

uboss said:


> Hello, I've been reading all of you for years but of course I'm still a poor newbie. I'm thinking to buy one of these Chinese earphones. No sofisticate environment, just put it on my phone and listen.
> I listen rock, pop rock, electronic rock but also blues.
> 
> My budget is around 50€ - 70€. In the future I'm thinking to buy also a portable DAC but right now I use just my phone/macbook with my Yamaha HPH-200.
> What could be a great start for me?


CCA C10 would be a good choice to cover those genres


----------



## Almazbek

I used to buy 1-2 iems and listen to them until they're dead, but after your reviews ordered so many of them. I wish c10 sounds as good as I read about them. Zsn were very good for their price but I didnt like sibilance on higher volume so I gave them away.
Is mh755 so good? I have mh1c but my phone lack output power.


----------



## Slater

Almazbek said:


> I used to buy 1-2 iems and listen to them until they're dead, but after your reviews ordered so many of them. I wish c10 sounds as good as I read about them. Zsn were very good for their price but I didnt like sibilance on higher volume so I gave them away.
> Is mh755 so good? I have mh1c but my phone lack output power.



You could have fixed the ZSN very easily. No need to have given them away


----------



## zozito

And...what about CCA C10 VS Tinaudio T2, guys?


----------



## 1clearhead

zozito said:


> And...what about CCA C10 VS Tinaudio T2, guys?


Totally two different sound signatures. Generally people are going to buy either one or the other according to what kind of sound signature they're looking for. The C10 is balanced and lively, while the T2 is more on the neutral side with a slight emphasis on MID's.


----------



## zozito

1clearhead said:


> Totally two different sound signatures. Generally people are going to buy either one or the other according to what kind of sound signature they're looking for. The C10 is balanced and lively, while the T2 is more on the neutral side with a slight emphasis on MID's.


Ok, thank you, mate.


----------



## rad7

Punkyyy said:


> Hey guys, I am fairly new here and was looking for a quick recommendation
> Rock zircons were my first budget chi fi iems and they are great but at higher volume their treble can be a bit too much for me, I am sensitive when it comes to piercing high end
> - so I prefer something with a nice bass, not extreme but on the stronger side, mids are whatever I guess, the only thing I don't want is a piercing treble...I do prefer a clean sound but god just no sibilance please..I guess the standard hardcore v shape is not what I'm looking for, more something on the warmer side, but again, I am not sure...genres are pretty much everything available today, from rock to pop to hip hop to edm
> - style can be over the ear or just regular, would like to try over ear tho
> ...



You should check out KZ ES4. They cost only about $12 on Ali Express. It is one of those rare KZ models that has almost zero sibilance. This isimportant for me as I cannot tolerate piercing highs too. I got them a couple of days ago and really like them. Among all the recent purchases I made, these and the EZ Audio D4 (with the bassport modification) are the best budget iems that I came across.


----------



## harry501501 (Jan 20, 2019)

Got my ****. Sorry, had to rewrite this. The tips that come attached with this are the most ridiculous tips I've ever had. They strip the sound of ANY bass whatsoever and they're just treble... pure treble beasts. With another silicone tip they sound very much like the DC1 from memory. I'll AB tomo when I'm off work. For now they're very enjoyable, just as the DC1 is.

Update : Lovely sounding earphones. The vents at the back do their job to give the sound a big soundstage. Very open sound, quite a black background giving it lovely clear sound


----------



## Punkyyy

rad7 said:


> You should check out KZ ES4. They cost only about $12 on Ali Express. It is one of those rare KZ models that has almost zero sibilance. This isimportant for me as I cannot tolerate piercing highs too. I got them a couple of days ago and really like them. Among all the recent purchases I made, these and the EZ Audio D4 (with the bassport modification) are the best budget iems that I came across.


I was heavily considering them but the positive feedback on cca c10s got me hooked...fingers crossed I am getting what I am paying for with them( only 22 euros with an aliexpress coupon) and hopefully they will be a decent overall upgrade over my zircons


----------



## harry501501

1clearhead said:


> The **** is a great alternative! ...No harshness or sibilance at all so far!



An early post of yours sold me on the D6, very glad it did. Until I AB with DC1... they might be the better earphone


----------



## barocka (Jan 21, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> You're not going to get neutral from CCA C10, just more of a balanced sound signature with big surround soundstage that's very hard to beat! But better yet, for a neutral + natural sound signature and around the same price as the C10 you should really look into the ****.
> 
> Best balanced + lively I've heard up to date: C10
> 
> ...



Can you give our some more opinions about the ****? Sounds like the sound of KZ ZS5 v1 ? You didn't score the **** on your profile page.

The C10 is a very successful earphone but its sound character is not for me. I like the zs5 v1 sound. What can you offer me?


----------



## 1clearhead

barocka said:


> Can you give me some more opinions about the ****? Sounds like the sound of KZ ZS5 v1 ? You didn't score the **** on the profile page.
> 
> The C10 is a very successful headset but its sound character is not for me. I like the zs5 v1 sound. What can you offer me?


That's why there are so many IEM makes and sound tweaks for your own personal choice on your favorite sound signature...
I've been a little behind, since we are on a holiday break here in China...spending time with my family. But, I will be providing my final write-up between tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## weedophile

harry501501 said:


> An early post of yours sold me on the D6, very glad it did. Until I AB with DC1... they might be the better earphone


Awesome to hear that! Always wanted to get the DC1 but it wasnt available AE back then and its super exp now. Waiting for mine to arrive. Too bad we cant talk much abt the brand xD


----------



## SybilLance (Jan 21, 2019)

CCA C10 impressions update:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2738#post-14731014


----------



## SHAMuuu

harry501501 said:


> Got my ****. Sorry, had to rewrite this. The tips that come attached with this are the most ridiculous tips I've ever had. They strip the sound of ANY bass whatsoever and they're just treble... pure treble beasts. With another silicone tip they sound very much like the DC1 from memory. I'll AB tomo when I'm off work. For now they're very enjoyable, just as the DC1 is.
> 
> Update : Lovely sounding earphones. The vents at the back do their job to give the sound a big soundstage. Very open sound, quite a black background giving it lovely clear sound



Those remind me of the Hifiman mini  double flange tips on me re400/ re600 songbird



 

It feels like something crawling in your ears eeek

But anoher friendly reminder for those in tips hell, to try KingYou. They have been wonderful. But pricey. They last a good month or so of daily.


----------



## deniskzn

*dondonut*
KB100 звучит лучше, чем BQ3, а C10 очень похож на Kb100


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> Finally got some time to do the compares.  Here is the NiceHck M6 with tips rolled first, and filters rolled 2nd.   Shows the potential for tuning the M6.   All of the Filter runs were done with the Stock tips but all tests were done with the same after-market cable.
> 
> Tip Compare
> 
> ...



Bro, you finally got the BGVP extra filter or the one you show is include with DMG??

From the FR graph, bass look tamed a little and perhaps high are little more sparkly-detailed....but its not a BIG change and im still struggling to know if I shoud buy it (yeah....im cheap!). Im wondering now how it would sound if I just take of the grill of the extra filter I do not use (''bassy'' one). I just want extra natural clarity and deepness in soundstage even if M6 are already crazy good.

Anyway, this is very interesting graph, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Bro, you finally got the BGVP extra filter or the one you show is include with DMG??
> 
> From the FR graph, bass look tamed a little and perhaps high are little more sparkly-detailed....but its not a BIG change and im still struggling to know if I shoud buy it (yeah....im cheap!). Im wondering now how it would sound if I just take of the grill of the extra filter I do not use (''bassy'' one). I just want extra natural clarity and deepness in soundstage even if M6 are already crazy good.
> 
> Anyway, this is very interesting graph, thanks for sharing!



I got the DMG Ported filter that I ordered along with the set of LZ A6 filters.  that gives me a total of 3 from the M6 itself, 1 from DMG (vented) and 9 from LZ-A6 so a pretty complete idea of what filters can be expected to do.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

deniskzn said:


> *dondonut*
> KB100 звучит лучше, чем BQ3, а C10 очень похож на Kb100


dude. 
english ONLY. 
Please use google translate if you don't know english.
thanks to erase this or rewrite it in english.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> I got the DMG Ported filter that I ordered along with the set of LZ A6 filters.  that gives me a total of 3 from the M6 itself, 1 from DMG (vented) and 9 from LZ-A6 so a pretty complete idea of what filters can be expected to do.


Wow....nice collection! Some LZ graph look quite strange tough, like if the bass is way above rest of fr...

The DMG vented is this one right?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...00-42ef-bd8c-dcef88a7bd6d&transAbTest=ae803_3

Did you hear serious difference with DMG? 
Like, bass still slam quite hard? 
But especially, did we get extra details (and brilliance without sibilance) in upper range???


----------



## Markolav

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow....nice collection! Some LZ graph look quite strange tough, like if the bass is way above rest of fr...
> 
> The DMG vented is this one right?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...00-42ef-bd8c-dcef88a7bd6d&transAbTest=ae803_3
> ...



Hey bro, can you possibly tell me how Z5000 compares to M6/DMG? I just placed and order for them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Markolav said:


> Hey bro, can you possibly tell me how Z5000 compares to M6/DMG? I just placed and order for them.



Yeah sure but i'm not home right now and just have M6 and IM1 on me....
From what I recall I prefer bass on Z5000 but M6 mids and imaging is better, Z5000 is sure more Vshape but I feel it have more highs sparkle, but just in a certain upper range....as well there 2 versions of Z5000 (new version have L and R write on it) and I have both, new one is more neutral less bassy but I did not listen to it alot (will do proper comparaisons too).
Will PM you more impressions when home bro!

One thing sure, I LOVE both


----------



## TechnoidFR

And me I can't appreciate them. Z5000 are very too bassy, that are fatiguing


----------



## Markolav (Jan 21, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah sure but i'm not home right now and just have M6 and IM1 on me....
> From what I recall I prefer bass on Z5000 but M6 mids and imaging is better, Z5000 is sure more Vshape but I feel it have more highs sparkle, but just in a certain upper range....as well there 2 versions of Z5000 (new version have L and R write on it) and I have both, new one is more neutral less bassy but I did not listen to it alot (will do proper comparaisons too).
> Will PM you more impressions when home bro!
> 
> One thing sure, I LOVE both



Excellent, looking forward to that.



TechnoidFR said:


> And me I can't appreciate them. Z5000 are very too bassy, that are fatiguing



Thats what ive heard as well but the newer version supposedly has more balanced tuning.


----------



## Wiljen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Wow....nice collection! Some LZ graph look quite strange tough, like if the bass is way above rest of fr...
> 
> The DMG vented is this one right?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BGV...00-42ef-bd8c-dcef88a7bd6d&transAbTest=ae803_3
> ...



Yes, that is the correct filter, yes the filter pretty dramatically alters the bass.  It pulls some of the low rumble out and cleans up the area between 100-200Hz which helps minimize the bass bleed.  I do think that helps with the mids, I don't see much of a change in treble between the stock and vented.  Vented is slightly more polite with a bit less push around 7-8kHz but that wasn't a glaring spike to start with so only minimally noticable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Markolav said:


> Excellent, looking forward to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what ive heard as well but the newer version supposedly has more balanced tuning.



Not sure about the mids being more enjoyable, but I remember them being sure less bassy and still smooth but more fowards sounding. 
IS this the V2 you ordered or it wil be a ''surprise''?


----------



## dondonut

deniskzn said:


> *dondonut*
> KB100 звучит лучше, чем BQ3, а C10 очень похож на Kb100



Cheers mate, at the time I bought the BQ3 you were one of the only ones that had a detailed review with pics up. Since then I've checked several of your other reviews. I appreciate you sharing on this forum as well. Google translate rocks!  In which regard would you say the KB100 is 'better'?

The C10 sure are interesting, but I feel like waiting for a month will yield another iem that is 'just a more refined C10'. I'll hold off buying stuff for a while but the C10 is going on my list of 'might buy' for sure.


----------



## Markolav (Jan 21, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not sure about the mids being more enjoyable, but I remember them being sure less bassy and still smooth but more fowards sounding.
> IS this the V2 you ordered or it wil be a ''surprise''?



There wasnt any indicator about the version but if the newer version really has L- and R-markings its probably V2 (if i can trust the product pictures). I ordered it from NICEHCk Audio Store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...etal-Earphone-With-MMCX-Bass/32738712329.html


----------



## uboss

SybilLance said:


> CCA C10 impressions update:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-2738#post-14731014



Hello, I'm buying these earphones (CCA C10). It is not clear to me the cable with mic. If I choose this one, should I get 2 cables (one with mic and the other balanced) or just one?


----------



## Wiljen

uboss said:


> Hello, I'm buying these earphones (CCA C10). It is not clear to me the cable with mic. If I choose this one, should I get 2 cables (one with mic and the other balanced) or just one?



This will depend on whether your gear will handle balanced,  if it will then a 2.5mm balanced is probably a good idea.  I usually get cables without the mic as it often introduces an impedance difference between sides which can alter the signature a bit and most of the time I use a DAP that renders the mic a remote control only.   I prefer the 3.5mm TRS cables without the mic if available.


----------



## uboss

What are the differences between CCA C10 and Magaosi K5?


----------



## Csxen

Hey guys! The T2s were on sale and decided to order them online. Now I'm a bit concerned if the T2 only has negligible improvements over my ZSN? Or even some preferring the ZSN over the T2. Has anyone experienced both of these IEMs or has owned the T2. Let me know guys your thoughts.


----------



## creaturekyle

cqtek said:


> Today I bought blindly these IEMs, without having read anything about them. There are already several IEMs with the same 2DD + 2BA configuration but I was attracted by its more premium construction, as well as being a more recognized brand.
> Has anyone tried them?
> I guess it will take 2 weeks to get to my house.
> 
> ...


How did you end up liking these?  I'm looking for a good IEM with elevated bass and mids, rolled off highs.


----------



## Markolav (Jan 21, 2019)

I picked up good old Urbanfuns a moment ago... damn, these sound much better than i remembered. I dont completely understand why they are called bright, these have clearly a warm-tilted sound to me. Treble and upper mids can sound little sharp/harsh so maybe that makes them appear "bright-ish" at times. I changed the silicone tips to foam ones (Nicehck T400) and if i remember right it warmed up the sound a little bit and thickened the bass. These IEMs have aged well.


----------



## Almazbek

Csxen said:


> Hey guys! The T2s were on sale and decided to order them online. Now I'm a bit concerned if the T2 only has negligible improvements over my ZSN? Or even some preferring the ZSN over the T2. Has anyone experienced both of these IEMs or has owned the T2. Let me know guys your thoughts.


T2? You mean tfz or tin audio?


----------



## SybilLance

uboss said:


> Hello, I'm buying these earphones (CCA C10). It is not clear to me the cable with mic. If I choose this one, should I get 2 cables (one with mic and the other balanced) or just one?





Wiljen said:


> This will depend on whether your gear will handle balanced,  if it will then a 2.5mm balanced is probably a good idea.  I usually get cables without the mic as it often introduces an impedance difference between sides which can alter the signature a bit and most of the time I use a DAP that renders the mic a remote control only.   I prefer the 3.5mm TRS cables without the mic if available.


What Wiljen says. I also prefer cables without the mic. Plus, you may find the cable that comes with the C10 too stiff and prone to tangling as I did, so it may be advisable to have a spare. It's the Type A cable (used for the ZS5 and ZS6) if you plan on getting KZ replacement cables.


----------



## CoiL (Jan 22, 2019)

uboss said:


> Hello, I've been reading all of you for years but of course I'm still a poor newbie. I'm thinking to buy one of these Chinese earphones. No sofisticate environment, just put it on my phone and listen.
> 
> I listen rock, pop rock, electronic rock but also blues.
> 
> ...


With use with phone, You`d rather want something more resolving and with ok mids (not recessed).
CCA-C10 is good choice but I would wait a little more feedback on Auglamour F300, which is priced similarly about 35$ and seems to have very good tuning (better than C10) for such price.
Also it being 1-dynamic driver (titanium composite) makes it very coherent and non-sibilant, which is good match for those genres You listen.

edit: Here is post with F300 FR graphs: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2759#post-14732268


----------



## Csxen

Almazbek said:


> T2? You mean tfz or tin audio?


 The tin audios


----------



## drey101

Auglamour F300 is gaining popularity in my country. I've watched an unboxing with some small notes as well as read some reviews made locally. The accessories for a 35 USD iem is actually pretty neat, better than the stuff that came with the C10. Impressions seem to say it's a little bit warm, quite punchy rather than boomy, detailed with good soundstage, vocals sounding natural but a bit more intimate, well extended highs with no sibilance.

Quite tempted to get it honestly, but I just ordered the shiny moondrop crescent (had a hard time debating on getting it or the V2, but the V2 was almost double the price from the same store, and well, I became a bit of a fan of Moondrop after the Kanas Pro).


----------



## deniskzn

Friends, is there already a CCA C10 graph on the net? I'd like to see


----------



## darmanastartes

deniskzn said:


> Friends, is there already a CCA C10 graph on the net? I'd like to see








Treble region is slightly under-represented, I need to redo my measurements with a slightly longer coupler.


----------



## minion1990

Maybe slightly off-topic, but does anyone know a decent mmcx cable with a built in microphone for my Tinaudio T2's? (which doesn't cost more than the headphones themselves)
I normally use my AKG K702 65th and a Modmic for gaming but have some skin problems lately and would like to use my T2's for a while instead (also so i can game and listen to music after washing my hair without having a everlasting dent in them until i wash them again)

Pretty much any chinese IEM I ever tried for that purpose has some weird feedback loop where people can hear themselves talking and the microphone records what you can hear in your headphones (Einsear T2, KZ Ate and some few more)


----------



## drey101

minion1990 said:


> Maybe slightly off-topic, but does anyone know a decent mmcx cable with a built in microphone for my Tinaudio T2's? (which doesn't cost more than the headphones themselves)
> I normally use my AKG K702 65th and a Modmic for gaming but have some skin problems lately and would like to use my T2's for a while instead (also so i can game and listen to music after washing my hair without having a everlasting dent in them until i wash them again)
> 
> Pretty much any chinese IEM I ever tried for that purpose has some weird feedback loop where people can hear themselves talking and the microphone records what you can hear in your headphones (Einsear T2, KZ Ate and some few more)


FiiO has one, I remember seeing it in a local audio store.


----------



## minion1990

Thx, will try them!
I guess I won't have any luck in any local stores in austria but found them on amazon and aliexpress 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fii...de-line-with-mic-and-control/32863460944.html


----------



## Trebor1966

1050 Wien Kopfhörerboutique
http://kopfhoererboutique.com/product/fiio-rc-mmcx3s


----------



## minion1990

Hey super! Even for the same price!
Thank you und Servus


----------



## eclein

My IM1s came in the mail today....listening now, starting to open up a bit, did others find they needed to play in/burn in awhile?


----------



## HungryPanda

A little burn in helps, I just do it by listening


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> Treble region is slightly under-represented, I need to redo my measurements with a slightly longer coupler.


2,5kHz up to 4kHz valley doesn`t look so good, was hoping better based on impressions/reviews I have read.
Atm, I would jump rather @ Auglamour F300, which looks much better on graph. But, as we know, graphs don`t show everything.


----------



## eclein

Thanks panda, I'm liking them so far!


----------



## Almazbek (Jan 22, 2019)

Csxen said:


> The tin audios


They have different sound. Zsn has more bass, energy. I can't say they're bass heavy, a bit more forward mids to my ears, but vocals lack body. The highs are good enough with very good details, but sometimes snare feels unnatural and distorted. But tin audio is different, it's light on bass, and it's isn't fast, but detailed and accurate. Mids sound full, very detailed, all vocals sound awesome, I just like how they sound. The treble is pronounced, crisp with unbelievable details for the price. But unlike zsn t's NEVER sound harsh, has no piercing highs and mids. But the thing is t2 doesnt sound good in song where you need energy and drive. They're neutral-analytical iems while zsn is W shaped. If u need one pair you better go with zsn. But I like the tuning of the T2's much more. You would better ask someone to compare cca c10 vs t2's. My c10 comes in 1 month.


----------



## Almazbek

After listening to vmoda m100 on my pc and switching to my t2's I feel like they have no bass at all :/


----------



## Almazbek

drey101 said:


> Auglamour F300 is gaining popularity in my country. I've watched an unboxing with some small notes as well as read some reviews made locally. The accessories for a 35 USD iem is actually pretty neat, better than the stuff that came with the C10. Impressions seem to say it's a little bit warm, quite punchy rather than boomy, detailed with good soundstage, vocals sounding natural but a bit more intimate, well extended highs with no sibilance.
> 
> Quite tempted to get it honestly, but I just ordered the shiny moondrop crescent (had a hard time debating on getting it or the V2, but the V2 was almost double the price from the same store, and well, I became a bit of a fan of Moondrop after the Kanas Pro).


They look outstanding, but I'm waiting for more reviews, i dont want to waste money so easily


----------



## BadReligionPunk

CoiL said:


> 2,5kHz up to 4kHz valley doesn`t look so good, was hoping better based on impressions/reviews I have read.
> Atm, I would jump rather @ Auglamour F300, which looks much better on graph. But, as we know, graphs don`t show everything.


Except they don't sound like that graph at all, so your right graphs really don't show everything.


----------



## kp1821

+1 for the CCA C10 they are really great.


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally my review is up for the ****** -vs- *DC1* -vs- *F01*

Which one is the best fit for you?

Enjoy!

Just click on the link below...
 Post #21536


-Clear


----------



## cqtek

creaturekyle said:


> How did you end up liking these?  I'm looking for a good IEM with elevated bass and mids, rolled off highs.



This is my review in spanish, here:

https://auricular.org/****-dt8-auriculares-in-ear/

As a summary, for me, there are many much better IEMs for that price, almost anyone they recommend around here. The DT8 were a disappointment by their overly bright high-mids.


----------



## mbwilson111

cqtek said:


> This is my review in spanish, here:
> 
> https://auricular.org/****-dt8-auriculares-in-ear/
> 
> As a summary, for me, there are many much better IEMs for that price, almost anyone they recommend around here. The DT8 were a disappointment by their overly bright high-mids.



As with many iems, the right tips fixed that for me.


----------



## darmanastartes

Updated measurements of the CCA-C10s, presented with 1/12 smoothing and without compensation. 
For what it's worth, this is pretty much what I hear.


----------



## AyoubDarwin

Are there some Chi-fi's that are actually better than than the panasonic ergofit rp-hje125k?

I mean its a top selling model and has about 56k reviews on amazon


----------



## paulindss

I would advise you guys to go at audiobudget.com and take a look at the graph of the last reviewed iem and compare to the  graph of tin audio t2 on the same site. If i haven't already ordered, i would heave ordered a pair after seeing it, just sayin.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I was wondering if anyone could give me advice for winning a dispute on AliExpress. I bought a pair of TRN IEMs and unfortunately they came wired out of phase. Unfortunately this is very hard to explain so I uploaded a video of a YouTube sound test showing the headphones only outputting sound when the phase is changed in the video but AliExpress denied my claim. What else can I do to get them to understand my issue.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

paulindss said:


> I would advise you guys to go at audiobudget.com and take a look at the graph of the last reviewed iem and compare to the  graph of tin audio t2 on the same site. If i haven't already ordered, i would heave ordered a pair after seeing it, just sayin.



Had been on my want list since it came out, but have not had the gumption to pull the trigger until now. Hear good things from people who recommend good things frequently, and 6in1 has been one of my favorites over the last year. I guess I will see in about 10-14 days.


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> I was wondering if anyone could give me advice for winning a dispute on AliExpress. I bought a pair of TRN IEMs and unfortunately they came wired out of phase. Unfortunately this is very hard to explain so I uploaded a video of a YouTube sound test showing the headphones only outputting sound when the phase is changed in the video but AliExpress denied my claim. What else can I do to get them to understand my issue.



That's a tough one man. It wont really show up on video. And even then you're going to have a tough time with the language barrier.

Honestly, in the amount of time you'll spend taking videos and filling out dispute claims back and forth, you could just open 1 of the IEM shells and flip the 2-pin socket 180 degrees.

Just heat the shell with a hair dryer for 15 seconds and open the shell with a guitar pick, spudger tool, xacto knife, etc.


----------



## SybilLance

darmanastartes said:


> Updated measurements of the CCA-C10s, presented with 1/12 smoothing and without compensation.
> For what it's worth, this is pretty much what I hear.


Ahh...there's that shelf after that 10 KHz peak. I was wondering because what I've been hearing with the C10 did not seem to jibe with the first graph you posted. The previous one had that steep drop instead. Thanks!


----------



## Dustry (Jan 23, 2019)

**** is really great
- mature sound which sounds very well across all frequency range
- not shy on sub-bass which is great
- no piercing whatsoever (piezo driver is responsible for highs apparently, while BA covers mids)
- soundstage impressive
Unfortunately fit is not great. Form-factor is angled (similar to Artiste DC1) which is presumably comfortable but given nozzles of **** are not very long and metallic housings are pretty heavy, I fail to get comfortable fit. Partially because of that, partially because of half-open back, I also can't get strong noise isolation and it is quite essential for me (I often listen to music in public transport). If you can get proper fit with these, **** is definitely an outstanding pair of IEM. I couldn't unfortunately.

On a different note, recently received CCA-C10, and I won't even spend time on doing review or something. Consensus is right - totally mind-blowing IEM. My new favorite probably? In sub$50 I don't think I have heard anything as good (and I have 50+ chi-fi IEMs) and so comfortable at the same time. It is not dissimilar to KZ ZSN but simply better (soundstage, upper freqs...). ZSN 2.0. The only downside is that cable out of the box strongly smells gasoline  is it just mine?


----------



## Dustry

By the way, anyone can recommend a spare 2-pin cable that I can use on CCA-C10?


----------



## DynamicEars

Dustry said:


> **** is really great
> - mature sound which sounds very well across all frequency range
> - not shy on sub-bass which is great
> - no piercing whatsoever (piezo driver is responsible for highs apparently, while BA covers mids)
> ...




So put aside fit problem, which one is better? **** or C10? you got 50+ chifi, do you happen have BQEYZ because for me for that price range, BQEYZ is really special one, very mature, great soundstage. Im really curious with C10 but i swore to not but any other sub $100 chifi


----------



## Zerohour88

Dustry said:


> On a different note, recently received CCA-C10, and I won't even spend time on doing review or something. Consensus is right - totally mind-blowing IEM. My new favorite probably? In sub$50 I don't think I have heard anything as good (and I have 50+ chi-fi IEMs) and so comfortable at the same time. It is not dissimilar to KZ ZSN but simply better (soundstage, upper freqs...). ZSN 2.0. The only downside is that cable out of the box strongly smells gasoline  is it just mine?



perhaps that's the secret, already came pre-burned in with gasoline


----------



## weedophile (Jan 23, 2019)

@Dustry i wanted to post the wires previously but i think clear had it covered. For me i will recommend the pure silver KZ cable which brings out the best sound (i prefer as the bass are lesser and they give better details). The stock comes second followed by the silver / copper wire



I'm guessing they pour gasoline just coz they need some burning.. in xD

@Zerohour88 dang, u beat me to it xD


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> That's a tough one man. It wont really show up on video. And even then you're going to have a tough time with the language barrier.
> 
> Honestly, in the amount of time you'll spend taking videos and filling out dispute claims back and forth, you could just open 1 of the IEM shells and flip the 2-pin socket 180 degrees.
> 
> Just heat the shell with a hair dryer for 15 seconds and open the shell with a guitar pick, spudger tool, xacto knife, etc.


Yeah they don't have a connector just hard wired but yeah I think I'm just going to have to open them up.


----------



## Dustry

weedophile said:


> @Dustry i wanted to post the wires previously but i think clear had it covered. For me i will recommend the pure silver KZ cable which brings out the best sound (i prefer as the bass are lesser and they give better details). The stock comes second followed by the silver / copper wire
> 
> 
> I'm guessing they pour gasoline just coz they need some burning.. in xD
> ...


Would you mind giving me a link or two to Ali? Quite clearly not all KZ 2-pin cables would fit C10 (KZN cable doesn't for instance)


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Dustry said:


> **** is really great
> - mature sound which sounds very well across all frequency range
> - not shy on sub-bass which is great
> - no piercing whatsoever (piezo driver is responsible for highs apparently, while BA covers mids)
> ...



I don't know about gasoline, but it had that funky Chinese chemical smell for sure when I opened the box.


----------



## darmanastartes

Dustry said:


> **** is really great
> - mature sound which sounds very well across all frequency range
> - not shy on sub-bass which is great
> - no piercing whatsoever (piezo driver is responsible for highs apparently, while BA covers mids)
> ...


For me it isn't the cable that smells weird, but the eartips definitely do.


----------



## darmanastartes

SybilLance said:


> Ahh...there's that shelf after that 10 KHz peak. I was wondering because what I've been hearing with the C10 did not seem to jibe with the first graph you posted. The previous one had that steep drop instead. Thanks!


To be fair, measurements aren't really reliable past 10k anyway.


----------



## SybilLance

Dustry said:


> Would you mind giving me a link or two to Ali? Quite clearly not all KZ 2-pin cables would fit C10 (KZN cable doesn't for instance)


Here you go:

KZ AS10 ZS10 ZST ES3 ED12 ZS5  ZS6 MMCX Silver Plated Dedicated Cable 2pin 0.75/MMCX Connector Upgraded Silver Plated Cable

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/dXwlCic


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> I don't know about gasoline, but it had that funky Chinese chemical smell for sure when I opened the box.



Is it as unmistakable as the smell of the brownish yellowish tape they use on most Chinese packages?


----------



## cqtek

mbwilson111 said:


> As with many iems, the right tips fixed that for me.



In my case, the best tips have been these:






But I haven't been able to polish the high mids enough for my taste.


----------



## Slater (Jan 23, 2019)

cqtek said:


> In my case, the best tips have been these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried amping those?

I found the sound improved when driven with more power (or voltage). It’s like there was a dial on the upper mids and treble, and it was dialed down when not using an amp and dialed up when using an amp.

That told me it was one of the BAs.

In the end though, I wasn’t the most impressed with them. The whole tuning was just a little too dark, veiled, and softened for my taste. I was glad they were just loaners and I sent them on their way.


----------



## durwood (Jan 23, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Updated measurements of the CCA-C10s, presented with 1/12 smoothing and without compensation.
> For what it's worth, this is pretty much what I hear.





CoiL said:


> 2,5kHz up to 4kHz valley doesn`t look so good, was hoping better based on impressions/reviews I have read.
> Atm, I would jump rather @ Auglamour F300, which looks much better on graph. But, as we know, graphs don`t show everything.





BadReligionPunk said:


> Except they don't sound like that graph at all, so your right graphs really don't show everything.



I bet the valley looks worse than it should be or what is actually detected, human hearing resolution is 1/3 octave. Post it again with 1/3 smoothing and watch that valley smooth away, not completely but it will smooth out. (not to be confused with critical bands which can be responsible for psycho-acoustic effects). I have been considering posting all my graphs with 1/24 scale and then with the 1/3 overlay since this is what we actually hear.


----------



## weedophile (Jan 24, 2019)

Dustry said:


> Would you mind giving me a link or two to Ali? Quite clearly not all KZ 2-pin cables would fit C10 (KZN cable doesn't for instance)


Hmm idk abt AE coz i bought it off shopee.

However u can try this

Edit: Removed banned store link

0.75mm should work for most KZs. TRN uses longer 0.78mm 2pins


----------



## bizzazz

So after weeks of tweaking my EZAudio D4, I think I have found the perfect combo of mods for it and they're both super simple.
My initial impression of the D4 is that they're bad, really bad...like worse than airline-provided earbuds bad.  Using the right tips helped tremendously.  Ffor me KZ starlines were the best tips for these as they provide some extension of the really short nozzle) helped tremendously but left me wanting more.

I combined a few mods that are common for cheap IEMs.  I covered the small port on the front side of the unit with micropore tape and poked a small hole in it with a small needle.  This gave it low end oomph without the mid-bass bleed that is there if you don't poke the hole.  I also use the same micropore tape to cover about 65% of the nozzle opening.  This completely got rid of the high end bite that it had without losing any of the treble detail.  What I have now is a very smooth and detailed IEM.  I won't claim that they're completely neutral.  They're more like a wide smile-shaped than completely neutral or V shaped.

Best 8 bucks ever spent...


----------



## normanl

Dustry said:


> **** is really great
> - mature sound which sounds very well across all frequency range
> - not shy on sub-bass which is great
> - no piercing whatsoever (piezo driver is responsible for highs apparently, while BA covers mids)
> ...


With respect to sound quality, which one is better?


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 24, 2019)

normanl said:


> With respect to sound quality, which one is better?



I'd like to know this too!


@Dustry
I found that the stock tips from the ZSN have the best fit/sound combo with the ****.

My favourite purchase so far.


----------



## Dustry

normanl said:


> With respect to sound quality, which one is better?


Frankly I find it hard to compare **** and C10, because soundsignature is drastically different. If you like neutral analytical audiphile IEM, **** is your pick. Look at the bloody frequency graph on audiobudget - it is a straight line!! I have never seen anything like that, not even close
C10 falls into "fun" category - energetic, with punchy bass, and unlike ****, some frequency ranges are more emphasized than others. 

For me C10 becomes daily driver, after mere 1 months of this crown being was held by ZSN.


----------



## exavolt (Jan 24, 2019)

Dustry said:


> Look at the bloody frequency graph on audiobudget - it is a straight line!!


Note that Audiobudget's curves are not compensated, and his equipment are not calibrated as he stated.

_No calibration/compensation has been done to the input or the output. As a result, these graphs are not technically accurate and cannot be compared to graphs measured by other sources. These graphs should only be compared internally, to other graphs on AudioBudget, and not to external graphs._

Due how human hearing perceive loudness across frequency, a 'neutral', uncompensated FR should not be flat.

- https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-frequency-response-part-one
- https://www.rtings.com/headphones/tests/sound-quality/raw-frequency-response

And also, there's this phenomena: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fletcher–Munson_curves . In short: different volume levels affect perceived loudness across frequency.


----------



## barocka

Can someone compare **** and Tin Audio T2 ?   Or  ****  and KZ ZS5 v1. ?


----------



## DynamicEars

barocka said:


> Can someone compare **** and Tin Audio T2 ?   Or  ****  and KZ ZS5 v1. ?


 seconded this, from my understandting **** is going to be on same signature with T2


----------



## dakchi

Hi,
I am looking to buy cheap chinese erphones with good sound quality. From what I have read so far, it seems that CCA C10 is the one that everybody recommends. Is that correct?
Thank you


----------



## HungryPanda

The CCA C10 is a truly great earphone


----------



## Wiljen

dakchi said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to buy cheap chinese erphones with good sound quality. From what I have read so far, it seems that CCA C10 is the one that everybody recommends. Is that correct?
> Thank you



Depends on your definition of cheap and your definition of good.   Your question is a bit like asking what car should I get without knowing the size of your family, where you live, or your driving habits.    The CCA C10, Tin Audio T2, BQEYZ KB100, and the NiceHCK M6/BGVP DMG are all solid recommendations at various price points from $10 - $100.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> Depends on your definition of cheap and your definition of good.   Your question is a bit like asking what car should I get without knowing the size of your family, where you live, or your driving habits.    The CCA C10, Tin Audio T2, BQEYZ KB100, and the NiceHCK M6/BGVP DMG are all solid recommendations at various price points from $10 - $100.



And what sound signature you like.
And if you have a preference to wear them up or down.
And what kind of isolation you need.
And if you’re sensitive to treble.
And if you have an ear anatomy that could cause fit issues (small ears, big ears, cauliflower ear, etc).
And what genre you listen to.
And what you’ll be using as a source.
And if you want a removable cable or not (and if so, what plug type you need).

The list goes on...


----------



## 1clearhead

DynamicEars said:


> seconded this, from my understandting **** is going to be on same signature with T2


Definitely on the same boat...BUT, **** just does details better without a sign of harshness or sibilance. Better texture in the bass region and better hi-end details!
They are a gem in disguise without the high price!


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> The CCA C10 is a truly great earphone


+1 Agree!


----------



## Skorupiak (Jan 25, 2019)

+1 CCA C10
I ordered the CCA C10 again for my girlfriend. She has tried my C10 and thinks it is super comfortable and sounds great


----------



## 1clearhead (Jan 25, 2019)

barocka said:


> Can someone compare **** and Tin Audio T2 ?   Or  ****  and KZ ZS5 v1. ?


I have all three and the best way I can describe them goes like this...

ZS5:
I consider these balanced with excellent wide soundstage, nice sub-bass slam, nice upper enhanced midrange, good hi-end details

T2:
I consider these neutral with excellent soundstage, good sub-bass punch, nice wide midrange, good hi-end details

****:
These are extremely unique! I consider these neutral with the default tips and the ones included in the package (small, medium, large). But, you can actually make these balanced with after market narrow-bore ear tips that are slightly thicker silicone or rubber based.

The soundstage can sound as wide as the ZS5, sub-bass/bass is better textured than both, vocals are more luscious and transparent than the T2, hi-end details are just in another level than both!

Finally, one comment I can make between the **** and both the ZS5 and T2 is the lack of harshness and sibilance you won't find in the ****. They are actually in a premium level of sound quality!


Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## SybilLance

1clearhead said:


> +1 Agree!


+2  —  Outstanding for me.


----------



## Slater

Anyone ever seen these before?

They are solid cast resin, for $21.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...-Cable-for-Shure-SE215-SE535/32967518146.html


----------



## 1clearhead

Dustry said:


> *Frankly I find it hard to compare **** and C10, because soundsignature is drastically different.* If you like neutral analytical audiphile IEM, **** is your pick. Look at the bloody frequency graph on audiobudget - it is a straight line!! I have never seen anything like that, not even close
> C10 falls into "fun" category - energetic, with punchy bass, and unlike ****, some frequency ranges are more emphasized than others.
> 
> For me C10 becomes daily driver, after mere 1 months of this crown being was held by ZSN.


+1 They are different and both are excellent choices in their own rights!...I use both for different occasions!


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> +1 They are different and both are excellent choices in their own rights!...I use both for different occasions!


My **** arrived this morning. I will throw a pair of Spiral Dots on them and get burning. I'm so impressed with the C10 that the **** is going to have to go some to compete! More later.


----------



## Nimweth

Quick first impression on the ****. It's like listening close up to a BBC LS3/5a speaker. Very neutral and accurate. Except of course the bass is more extended. Soundstage is excellent and beautifully clean treble. Definitely the best implementation of a piezo tweeter compared to the DC1 and Elecom CB1000. I think I am going to like these! Any thoughts on replacement cables, I have quite a few MMCX ones to try.


----------



## Nimweth

I noticed that the BA in my **** is shown as a 32066. On Ali Express it shows the BA being a 30042. Is there any difference and are these Knowles or Bellsing copies?


----------



## Sylmar

Definitely interested in the ****. Also in the C10 but I saw from pictures the nozzles don't have ridges same (as the ZS5) and I kept struggling with eartips that got stuck in my ears as a result of it. I wish manufacturers stopped putting nozzles without ridges on their IEM's.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nimweth said:


> I noticed that the BA in my **** is shown as a 32066. On Ali Express it shows the BA being a 30042. Is there any difference and are these Knowles or Bellsing copies?


for that price i think they use Bellsing


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Anyone ever seen these before?
> 
> They are solid cast resin, for $21.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...-Cable-for-Shure-SE215-SE535/32967518146.html



10mm dynamic with no vents anywhere that I can tell, interesting.


----------



## Nimweth

Sylmar said:


> Definitely interested in the ****. Also in the C10 but I saw from pictures the nozzles don't have ridges same (as the ZS5) and I kept struggling with eartips that got stuck in my ears as a result of it. I wish manufacturers stopped putting nozzles without ridges on their IEM's.


I use Spiral Dots on the C10 and the **** and they seem to stay on OK.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> 10mm dynamic with no vents anywhere that I can tell, interesting.



Yes, I found that interesting as well.

Unless there’s vents that can’t be seeninthe photo?


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Yes, I found that interesting as well.
> 
> Unless there’s vents that can’t be seeninthe photo?



on a poured shell, you'd either have to have a form with a release agent or drill after the fact and neither seems likely on  $20 product.   I'm guessing it is a solid shell.


----------



## Sylmar

Nimweth said:


> I use Spiral Dots on the C10 and the **** and they seem to stay on OK.



I usually use Comply foams and that was an unlucky combination with ridgeless nozzles.


----------



## TechnoidFR

This difference both KC2 and ZS7 is so huge  the signature is so different. But I found the tuning of zs7 very very awesome. Smooth, Dynamic and fun and stay natural


----------



## Hercules40k

Slater said:


> Anyone ever seen these before?
> 
> They are solid cast resin, for $21.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...-Cable-for-Shure-SE215-SE535/32967518146.html


Ordered these a week ago, seller told me these are the newest addition to earphones made by Tiandirenhe. Seller seems pretty slow, took more than 4 days to even ship lol. Would give my impressions as soon as I receive them.


----------



## Hercules40k

Wiljen said:


> on a poured shell, you'd either have to have a form with a release agent or drill after the fact and neither seems likely on  $20 product.   I'm guessing it is a solid shell.


I guess having no vents directly affects Soundstage?


----------



## Wiljen

Hercules40k said:


> I guess having no vents directly affects Soundstage?



Usually this is a great way to cause problems with a dynamic as you get reflections off the shell and distortion as a result.   Most dynamics are either vented to the rear or are put in large enough boxes to minimize reflection. (the amount of reflection is proportional to the excursion of the driver and the distance from driver to reflecting surface).


----------



## megapowa

I can't find the **** on AliExpress.
Who is the maker?


----------



## MidSmoothness

megapowa said:


> I can't find the **** on AliExpress.
> Who is the maker?



The brand that cannot be named


----------



## DynamicEars

TechnoidFR said:


> This difference both KC2 and ZS7 is so huge  the signature is so different. But I found the tuning of zs7 very very awesome. Smooth, Dynamic and fun and stay natural



How is the comparison between KC2 and ZS7 in terms of soundstage, clarity, details, sub bass?


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 25, 2019)

Just got my Sony MH755 um what did Sony do to these things holy crap they are good like I'm legitimately stunned these cost only $7. I'd put them up against stuff 10x their price. Don't get me wrong my P4 pro and Nicehck M6 do sound better but it's close like really close. Close enough so that I'm legitimately wondering if I need them still (who am I kidding I always need more IEMs but still). Can't wait till the wire I ordered comes because the cable sucks on them.

Update: I'm going to walk back my statement a little about them being so close to my high end pairs. They are really really good for the money but I do notice some missing details in the highs, a smaller soundstage, and lacking a bit in the quakqua of the bass. Still like I said insane for the price worth every penny I would pay way more for them.


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Jan 25, 2019)

Also would anyone be interested in buying them with a new cable on them for the cost of the materials and earbuds plus a few dollars for my time? Im thinking about buying them and putting a new cable on them and selling them on eBay.


----------



## Slater (Jan 25, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> on a poured shell, you'd either have to have a form with a release agent or drill after the fact and neither seems likely on  $20 product.   I'm guessing it is a solid shell.



I guess I assumed they used something like a simple and inexpensive flexible tube, run from the driver. Then, once the shell is poured and cured, cut off the excess tube. Basically, similar to CIEMs.

There is a solid cast IEM I’ve seen in the last few months with such a vent. I don’t remember the name of it right now. Its vent runs to the outside of the shell, with a small round metal outlet visible.

In any case, if it is just a DD sealed in resin with no vent at all, it’s going to sound horrible - hollow and tinny with no bass at all. Like 2 cups and a string horrible.


----------



## TechnoidFR

DynamicEars said:


> How is the comparison between KC2 and ZS7 in terms of soundstage, clarity, details, sub bass?



Good question. But I ear a big difference on the signature, the difference is very huge. But stay natural. After I just try few seconds too compsre the signature


----------



## Markolav

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just got my Sony MH755 um what did Sony do to these things holy crap they are good like I'm legitimately stunned these cost only $7. I'd put them up against stuff 10x their price. Don't get me wrong my P4 pro and Nicehck M6 do sound better but it's close like really close. Close enough so that I'm legitimately wondering if I need them still (who am I kidding I always need more IEMs but still). Can't wait till the wire I ordered comes because the cable sucks on them.



Please stop posting hype comments like these, it makes my waiting even more painful.


----------



## Slater (Jan 26, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> on a poured shell, you'd either have to have a form with a release agent or drill after the fact and neither seems likely on  $20 product.   I'm guessing it is a solid shell.





Hercules40k said:


> I guess having no vents directly affects Soundstage?





Wiljen said:


> Usually this is a great way to cause problems with a dynamic as you get reflections off the shell and distortion as a result.   Most dynamics are either vented to the rear or are put in large enough boxes to minimize reflection. (the amount of reflection is proportional to the excursion of the driver and the distance from driver to reflecting surface).



Update on this mysterious solid resin dynamic IEM...

I carefully examined the photos again, and was able to locate what appears to be an external vent:


----------



## chinmie

Markolav said:


> Please stop posting hype comments like these, it makes my waiting even more painful.



don't worry, the MH755 is crappy. can't compete with my DM6 and others on that range. it can only compete to at least $100 iems only


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> don't worry, the MH755 is crappy. can't compete with my DM6 and others on that range. it can only compete to at least $100 iems only



Agreed, no one should be selling it as a flagship killer. It is a great budget option, and is impressive that a $5-$8 mass produced IEM (included free with phones) can easily hang with <$100 gear.


----------



## Hercules40k

Slater said:


> Update on this mysterious solid resin dynamic IEM...
> 
> I carefully examined the photos again, and was able to locate what appears to be an external vent:


That's a relief! I was worried about all the possibilities of not having vents on those, thanks Slater for inspecting these closely. I wish these earphones reach me soon. Btw anyone here have Blon Cardinal or Bluejay by any chance? Received them a week ago and the initial impressions are pretty similar to.....like TFZ Ex5, in many ways (forward treble and slightly emphasized bass but still cohesive sound than multi-BA IEMs).
Also if anyone have Auglamour F300? Never seen these before but I remember someone talking about them in threads?


----------



## Wiljen

Hercules40k said:


> That's a relief! I was worried about all the possibilities of not having vents on those, thanks Slater for inspecting these closely. I wish these earphones reach me soon. Btw anyone here have Blon Cardinal or Bluejay by any chance? Received them a week ago and the initial impressions are pretty similar to.....like TFZ Ex5, in many ways (forward treble and slightly emphasized bass but still cohesive sound than multi-BA IEMs).
> Also if anyone have Auglamour F300? Never seen these before but I remember someone talking about them in threads?



I have the F300 - working on reviewing them now.  I'm really liking them but they are not going to be a great all-around.   Definitely better for some genre than others.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> I have the F300 - working on reviewing them now.  I'm really liking them but they are not going to be a great all-around.   Definitely better for some genre than others.



I almost ordered one today.  I gave up because an ebay code refused to work. What genre are they not good for?


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I almost ordered one today.  I gave up because an ebay code refused to work. What genre are they not good for?



Not loving it for metal, it needs a bit more speed than it has.  I was listening to Yngwie and it is struggling to keep up at times.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Not loving it for metal, it needs a bit more speed than it has.  I was listening to Yngwie and it is struggling to keep up at times.



I never listen to metal, rap or edm.   I do listen to everything from singer/songwriter to blues, rock, folk, world music, indie, alternative, some jazz, progressive, etc.   Also classical but I really do need speakers for that.  I just can't enjoy something like a Beethoven symphony or Carmina Burana inside my head... even with full size open headphones.   Actually a concert hall would be the best place for that


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I never listen to metal, rap or edm.   I do listen to everything from singer/songwriter to blues, rock, folk, world music, indie, alternative, some jazz, progressive, etc.   Also classical but I really do need speakers for that.  I just can't enjoy something like a Beethoven symphony or Carmina Burana inside my head... even with full size open headphones.   Actually a concert hall would be the best place for that



Fully understand.  I think you'd be good with the F300 with the possible exception of really fast, really busy stuff.  It does fine with "Blues Hand me down"-Vintage trouble which is one of the Blues-rock tracks I use when testing and seems to be more struggling with ultra-fast mids than it does with the busy bass-line in that track.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> Fully understand.  I think you'd be good with the F300 with the possible exception of really fast, really busy stuff.  It does fine with "Blues Hand me down"-Vintage trouble which is one of the Blues-rock tracks I use when testing and seems to be more struggling with ultra-fast mids than it does with the busy bass-line in that track.



I don't really know how to tell if an iem is struggling.  I have probably listened to things and enjoyed the music without realizing there was a struggle going one.  I will have to try the track you mentioned.  I don't think I know that one.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't really know how to tell if an iem is struggling.  I have probably listened to things and enjoyed the music without realizing there was a struggle going one.  I will have to try the track you mentioned.  I don't think I know that one.



On the Vintage trouble track, listen to it on the best headphone you have and notice how crisp and clean the bass is,  then listen to it on something you know is a big step down and it loses clarity and gets murky.   The same is true for the mids on Rising force that I was listening to, they just seem a little out of focus and like it is having trouble keeping up.


----------



## rad7

I was about to order CCA C10 but then I came across all the praise for ****. If I have to pick one in this price range, which one would work better for me? I listen to psybient & downtempo trance, love deep, punchy bass & very sensitive to treble and piercing highs. I also like to try something that has a wide sound stage & good instrument separation. I usually hear music with Cayin N3 or straight from my phone (no fancy DAC on this phone). Most of my music files are either in 320 kbps mp3s or wav format.


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> I have the F300 - working on reviewing them now.  I'm really liking them but they are not going to be a great all-around.   Definitely better for some genre than others.



Thanks for this. You just saved me some $.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 27, 2019)

rad7 said:


> I listen to psybient & downtempo trance, love deep, punchy bass & very sensitive to treble and piercing highs.



You might try the very comfortable and very capable BQEYZ K2.  

Very clean, slight lift in the bass and zero sibilance.




 



 

$50 and great with Tennmak Whirlwind eartips.


The K2 delivers the low droning bass, high end detail and accurate midrange with exceptional clarity on this track. "Deep, punchy bass" indeed!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Anyone seen the new IEM from Nicehck the Nicehck N3 Piezoelectric Ceramics Carbon Nanotube Hybrid


----------



## Slater (Jan 27, 2019)

So I know I've shared this before, where I used some thermoplastic to make semi-custom IEMs out of some UiiSii E6: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...our-iem-mods-here.867486/page-2#post-14472603





Well, I wanted to share another thermoplastic mod!

I decided to experiment with the colored thermoplastic dye pellets, which allow you to color the thermoplastic from its default milky white color. They're easy to use - you just use knead 1-2 colored pellets into the thermoplastic until the color is uniform. The basic color kit includes primary colors, black, and brown. So with the basic color kit, you could theoretically make any color thermoplastic you want (including custom swirled effects, rainbow tie dye, etc).

Anyways, for this mod, I used a pair of Estron earpods (sold under their Timmkoo brand).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BKQLMTS

They are cheap, have an iOS-compatible 3 button remote, and sound good thanks to their large 14mm drivers.

I like the way earpod style earphones sound, but I hate how they fit. They fall out much too easily.

You can buy small silicone 'skins with wings', designed for Apple Earpods and Airpods. In addition to fitting Apple pods, they also fit on all 3rd party earpods (such as the MEMT T5, these Timmkoos, generic wireless Airpods, etc). And while the silicone wings do help stabilize the earpod in the ear, they really don't keep the earpod pressed into the ear canal opening. Earpods sound their best when they are making a slight seal with the ear canal. When the earpod sound nozzle falls away from the ear canal opening, the sound suffers greatly.

What's needed to solve this problem is a custom-fit 'wing'. This is the perfect application for thermoplastic 

Unfortunately, the typical earpod body is too angled and slippery for anything to stick to it without falling off. So I added a small screw to give something for the thermoplastic to anchor to:



 



(Once the thermoplastic is applied, the screw is completely covered up and can't be seen).

Here's the final product:





The whole process took about 30 minutes, not including the time waiting for the thermoplastic to cool completely. Normally it takes about an hour to fully cool down, but I cheated and went for a short walk outside which cooled the plastic in ~15 minutes thanks to the temperature of 2°C/35°F and falling snow.


----------



## harry501501

rad7 said:


> I was about to order CCA C10 but then I came across all the praise for ****. If I have to pick one in this price range, which one would work better for me? I listen to psybient & downtempo trance, love deep, punchy bass & very sensitive to treble and piercing highs. I also like to try something that has a wide sound stage & good instrument separation. I usually hear music with Cayin N3 or straight from my phone (no fancy DAC on this phone). Most of my music files are either in 320 kbps mp3s or wav format.



Hey, the **** would suit your tastes practically perfectly if that's the sound you like. Soundstage is crazy big, but that's partly down to the vents at the back which does mean your music *will *leak. Bass is deep, treble just right for you. Good detail level. For £20 you get a superb earphone. Built like a tank, great cable. You will need to experiment with tips. i use the DMG silicone tips. **** is quite hard to drive btw.

Having further compared them with the Artiste DC 1 they share a lot of qualities. Both have similar bass, the **** slightly thicker, the DC1 a bit quicker... both hit similar depth. Mids very similar, creamy and big. The DC 1 def has bit more emphasis in upper mids (when compared to **** that is). It can make you believe the DC 1 is slightly more detailed, but I actually think that the **** finds bit more due to it's bigger soundstage. Treble is similar but again the DC1 is a tad brighter. Separation on both is good (very good at their price points circa £20-25) but the **** again just pips it as there's more air and has a blacker background. The biggest difference for me is the **** just sounds that bit more balanced and coherent. The DC 1 can get a wee bit out of control and disjointed, but the **** sounds more natural.

Build - both good, but the **** feels more premium and has very good detachable cable. **** will leak sound due to the vents, but it also gives it a huge soundstage. I didn't really notice much noise coming in when out walking... but then again that's never bothered me with any gear.

Sound - **** is a better all rounder, more fun with slightly better detail retrieval. If you would blind test you'd def think **** is a more premium sounding product. Haven't come across a genre i didn't like listening to with them. GREAT for movies. At £20 you get ridiculously good sound.


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> I have the F300 - working on reviewing them now.  I'm really liking them but they are not going to be a great all-around.   Definitely better for some genre than others.





Wiljen said:


> Not loving it for metal, it needs a bit more speed than it has.  I was listening to Yngwie and it is struggling to keep up at times.





Slater said:


> Thanks for this. You just saved me some $.


+1 Saved me some money! I really thought F300 would be great based on graph You posted but this is great example FR graph not showing driver physical abilities.


----------



## Wiljen

Yep, proof that FR isnt the entire story,  Don't get me wrong, I am enjoying the F300 a lot.  It just isnt going to be the be all and end all.


----------



## hiflofi

I've seen rumors floated that the T3 is coming out...if so then let's hope they keep it under $100.


----------



## mbwilson111

Wiljen said:


> It just isnt going to be the be all and end all.



Nothing ever is.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> Nothing ever is.



and yet we all keep looking for it.  (isn't that the mark of insanity?)


----------



## 1clearhead

rad7 said:


> I was about to order CCA C10 but then I came across all the praise for ****. If I have to pick one in this price range, which one would work better for me? I listen to psybient & downtempo trance, love deep, punchy bass & very sensitive to treble and piercing highs. I also like to try something that has a wide sound stage & good instrument separation. I usually hear music with Cayin N3 or straight from my phone (no fancy DAC on this phone). Most of my music files are either in 320 kbps mp3s or wav format.


They both have big soundstage...

**** has a wide soundstage with nice depth to it with beautiful and incredible accuracy for a superb listening experience.

C10 has a holographic type of soundstage -wide, depth, height, and front stage all thrown at you for an exceptional premium experience.

They are both excellent picks and like them both equally!

Sorry, I can't help you decide which one has the bigger and better soundstage overall but now you have an idea what both can offer you! 


Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## antdroid

hiflofi said:


> I've seen rumors floated that the T3 is coming out...if so then let's hope they keep it under $100.



I should be getting a "new" Tin Audio product for review soon


----------



## crabdog

My CCA C10 review is live. For those on the fence about it, just go ahead and buy it, you won't regret it.
https://primeaudio.org/cca-c10-earphone-review/


----------



## DynamicEars

crabdog said:


> My CCA C10 review is live. For those on the fence about it, just go ahead and buy it, you won't regret it.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c10-earphone-review/



nice review! btw what tips is that? very nice looking wide bore silicone


----------



## crabdog

DynamicEars said:


> nice review! btw what tips is that? very nice looking wide bore silicone


Those tips came with the Brainwavz Jive! They are my favourite type and I have a whole bunch of similar ones.


----------



## Hercules40k (Jan 27, 2019)

Anyone checked out TFZ No.3? I guess these are newest collection to TFZ iems if I'm not wrong and cost about $110


----------



## Zerohour88

hiflofi said:


> I've seen rumors floated that the T3 is coming out...if so then let's hope they keep it under $100.



on crin's discord?  scrolled through a few pages of general chat and saw that he got a T3 review unit coming, probably a few weeks until then


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Hercules40k said:


> Anyone checked out TFZ No.3? I guess these are newest collection to TFZ iems if I'm not wrong and cost about $110


*Specification:*


Driver: 11.4mm Double magnetism, double cavity, double voice coil ,tesla magnetic group 
Magnetism material: NdFeB N50
Diaphragm: Diamond diaphragm
AT $100?

Damn. I feel like I need this. Please somebody buy this and let us know.


----------



## Hercules40k

BadReligionPunk said:


> *Specification:*
> 
> 
> Driver: 11.4mm Double magnetism, double cavity, double voice coil ,tesla magnetic group
> ...


Actually there are some impressions about these earphones already on the TFZ thread of the Head-fi, the last page and that reference compares this to Secret Garden 1


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Hercules40k said:


> Actually there are some impressions about these earphones already on the TFZ thread of the Head-fi, the last page and that reference compares this to Secret Garden 1



This place is so big I hardly ever wander out of my nice confined 4-5 threads. I guess I will tackle that scary ass search function and read up on them. Thanks!


----------



## Terran Earthson

crabdog said:


> My CCA C10 review is live. For those on the fence about it, just go ahead and buy it, you won't regret it.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-c10-earphone-review/


Nice, can you compare them to QT2 which are also on your best universal IEMs list, do c10 outclass them or it's the other way around?


----------



## rad7

1clearhead said:


> They both have big soundstage...
> 
> **** has a wide soundstage with nice depth to it with beautiful and incredible accuracy for a superb listening experience.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Damn, there are so many good choices here. I guess I have to wean myself off this site for a while, otherwise I'll go broke


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> This place is so big I hardly ever wander out of my nice confined 4-5 threads. I guess I will tackle that scary ass search function and read up on them. Thanks!



I’ve actually been meaning to write a guide to help people use the search function.

I remember I was overwhelmed by it at 1st (when the new site was rolled out), but I’ve since figured out some tricks that I think really make it helpful and easy to use.


----------



## HockeyMD

crabdog said:


> Those tips came with the Brainwavz Jive! They are my favourite type and I have a whole bunch of similar ones.



Can you point me to where one might find similar tips?  I'd like to try some like that.  I don't have any Brainwavz


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 27, 2019)

So pals and hardcore no BS reviewers here, as seen, the best sub-100$ iem list take dust since some time...too much work and research and it drive me crazy as I have to change IEM that suddently do not compete as well against new ones that come out way too fast...its hard to keep the track and I can't test everything so there polemic about some of my choice sometime etc...anyway, I try to convince myself updating it for the sake of budget audiophile even if its not as fun as writing reviews or just sharing impressions....

So, my ears are now open to MUST HAVE suggestions to add as well as overated budget iem to pull of the list. I will take note of it and update the list. As well (thats the kind of work i hate) I will make research to know the IEM that aren't avalaible anymore and erase it too.

Nymphono would be extremly happy if you can help him to create something trustable, and its even better if it can include headfi review too. And yeah, I will had CCA C10, ZSN and why not **** (not ZS10). In fact, perhaps the list will became smaller in they end I don't know....to be a serious referencial no BS best sub-100$ chifi iem it really need to have less compromise possible in sound value, so upper is the price, more severe should be the critic about sound rendering (aka no distortion, ackward transient response or hissing tolerate in 70-100$ price range).

I wanna update this list because I can't imagine how confuse can be a new headfier or reader trying to figuring out what budget iem to buy and reading reading reading until he begin to have hallucination and decide to stop loving music (perhaps?).  So, if you include a little description like U shape, bright with treble sounding like soprano unicorns I will put it.

Cheers! And thanks to the generous teammate!


----------



## harry501501

Just listened to some Bowie with the ****... I only meant to listen to one song and now an hour later I'm still listening to him... soundstage really is insane. It's like a full sized open back headphone experience. "Let's Dance" is best I've heard it.

Anyone able to compare sound with the DT8? i know they're a very different make up.


----------



## Slater (Jan 27, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So pals and hardcore no BS reviewers here, as seen, the best sub-100$ iem list take dust since some time...too much work and research and it drive me crazy as I have to change IEM that suddently do not compete as well against new ones that come out way too fast...its hard to keep the track and I can't test everything so there polemic about some of my choice sometime etc...anyway, I try to convince myself updating it for the sake of budget audiophile even if its not as fun as writing reviews or just sharing impressions....
> 
> So, my ears are now open to MUST HAVE suggestions to add as well as overated budget iem to pull of the list. I will take note of it and update the list. As well (thats the kind of work i hate) I will make research to know the IEM that aren't avalaible anymore and erase it too.
> 
> ...



My vote goes to the $99 IT01. I haven’t heard a single CCA offering, but they would have to be d@mn good as the IT01 is hard to beat.

You want to add ZS7 to your test list. Assuming you get one that’s wired properly, it’s a serious contender. Like the ZS5 v1 though, you’ll need to experiment with different sources to get the best sound.

Also some BQEYZ models needs to be on the list as well. I haven’t heard one yet I didn’t like, and each model has slightly different tuning so most anyone can definitely find a model they like.

That’s my $0.02 on the topic.


----------



## harry501501

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So pals and hardcore no BS reviewers here, as seen, the best sub-100$ iem list take dust since some time...too much work and research and it drive me crazy as I have to change IEM that suddently do not compete as well against new ones that come out way too fast...its hard to keep the track and I can't test everything so there polemic about some of my choice sometime etc...anyway, I try to convince myself updating it for the sake of budget audiophile even if its not as fun as writing reviews or just sharing impressions....
> 
> So, my ears are now open to MUST HAVE suggestions to add as well as overated budget iem to pull of the list. I will take note of it and update the list. As well (thats the kind of work i hate) I will make research to know the IEM that aren't avalaible anymore and erase it too.
> 
> ...



Are you meaning you're just updating the list on front page or starting a brand new thread?


----------



## drey101

@Nymphonomaniac I have a suggestion for the top budget list, and that's a reliability factor? It doesn't need to be too detailed, just a way to figure out which budget options seem to have consistent quality/QC across the board. Would probably need to be offset according to price (i.e. You don't really expect a $10 iem to have the same QC standards as a $80 iem).

Good luck with updating the list!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> My vote goes to the $99 IT01. I haven’t heard a single CCA offering, but they would have to be d@mn good as the IT01 is hard to beat.



Yeah, thanks Slater, it was certain I would include it! In fact, checking back the list after a year...its really the sub 10$ section that suffer from lack of great value...even SW IE800 is slightly above this cheap ass price range...its KZ everywhere in this bracket! (and i just make a lot of erasing...) Sub 20$ too aren't that diversify...I put EP10...wishing they stay above 20$ hehe as said, ''perfection'' is more above 50$ etc...so TRN products are not more intersting than before, enough (or not?) of KZ! 

Man, i'm sure you have some great suggestions I forget to add!


----------



## harry501501

drey101 said:


> @Nymphonomaniac I have a suggestion for the top budget list, and that's a reliability factor? It doesn't need to be too detailed, just a way to figure out which budget options seem to have consistent quality/QC across the board. Would probably need to be offset according to price (i.e. You don't really expect a $10 iem to have the same QC standards as a $80 iem).
> 
> Good luck with updating the list!



You do that and you might rule out some quality sounding earphones that punch above their weight. i can think of several IEMs that would be chopped off instantly for build issues, which would be a shame as they sound great and represent the spirit of this thread... budget gems


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

drey101 said:


> @Nymphonomaniac I have a suggestion for the top budget list, and that's a reliability factor? It doesn't need to be too detailed, just a way to figure out which budget options seem to have consistent quality/QC across the board. Would probably need to be offset according to price (i.e. You don't really expect a $10 iem to have the same QC standards as a $80 iem).
> 
> Good luck with updating the list!


+1 on this, i'm 100% in line with this. 
Above 50$ price range should have perfect QC for sure, its a serious buy. And QC issue or very cheap construction should be share by heafier or reviewer ALWAYS. Top notch construction is always exceptional whatever the price IMO (even above 200$ iem like the hifiman can have stupidly cheap cable and overall construction).


----------



## crabdog

Terran Earthson said:


> Nice, can you compare them to QT2 which are also on your best universal IEMs list, do c10 outclass them or it's the other way around?


I'll try to answer this later but


Terran Earthson said:


> Nice, can you compare them to QT2 which are also on your best universal IEMs list, do c10 outclass them or it's the other way around?


There are 2 key areas where they differ. The first is at around 2kHz where the C10 peaks. This gives piano and guitars some extra zing but can sound a bit tinny. The other is at 10kHz where the QT2 has a large peak. This gives it airiness and more expansive stage but occasionally (not often) can make cymbals a bit hot.

The C10 is more comfortable to wear during longer sessions. Personally I prefer the sound of the Qt2 but both iems perform well above their respective price points.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

harry501501 said:


> Are you meaning you're just updating the list on front page or starting a brand new thread?



No man, the list really need an update thats all...its messy and lack lot of great IEM....just do not have the time and will to do it last year. 

and *** yeah! The SOUND value is always number one priority. Its jut that when you pass 50$ price range, somekind of minimal durability should be there too, i do not have lot of problem with that really and im not lucky in life so if my beaten up KZ ZS5v1 still exist its not by luck. Okay, for my Xiaomi X2 this is luck as it fall in a glass of beer....and my EBX go in a pool in still exist...and my **** 6in1 pass a night under the rain still exist. Hum. Perhaps Im lucky!


----------



## harry501501

Nymphonomaniac said:


> No man, the list really need an update thats all...its messy and lack lot of great IEM....just do not have the time and will to do it last year.
> 
> and *** yeah! The SOUND value is always number one priority. Its jut that when you pass 50$ price range, somekind of minimal durability should be there too, i do not have lot of problem with that really and im not lucky in life so if my beaten up KZ ZS5v1 still exist its not by luck. Okay, for my Xiaomi X2 this is luck as it fall in a glass of beer....and my EBX go in a pool in still exist...and my **** 6in1 pass a night under the rain still exist. Hum. Perhaps Im lucky!



What is the best way to communicate with you any sets that should be considered to go up (or off)? Cos you might find you're going to get hit with a whole bunch of "this should go up" over the next 50 pages of this thread lol.


----------



## drey101

harry501501 said:


> You do that and you might rule out some quality sounding earphones that punch above their weight. i can think of several IEMs that would be chopped off instantly for build issues, which would be a shame as they sound great and represent the spirit of this thread... budget gems


It would just be a factor, and like @Nymphonomaniac said, sound quality should still be number one. I would personally just hate having to roll the dice trying to get a good pair, or having to guess if what I got was actually what it should sound like based on other people's impressions.

Haha, like I mentioned, it doesn't need to be too complex, and it can actually just be a side note beside the iem, to warn people that this item has known QC issues. 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, thanks Slater, it was certain I would include it! In fact, checking back the list after a year...its really the sub 10$ section that suffer from lack of great value...even SW IE800 is slightly above this cheap ass price range...its KZ everywhere in this bracket! (and i just make a lot of erasing...) Sub 20$ too aren't that diversify...I put EP10...wishing they stay above 20$ hehe as said, ''perfection'' is more above 50$ etc...so TRN products are not more intersting than before, enough (or not?) of KZ!
> 
> Man, i'm sure you have some great suggestions I forget to add!


With how proliferate KZ is, maybe another rule would be nice to have as well? Like maybe make the list have a maximum of 3 iems from specific manufacturer (sister companies don't count) per price bracket to give room for other brands? KZ has it's own thread, and I think that a full list of KZ iems ranked should be placed there instead.  Also, aside from some exceptions, it seems that impressions for KZ seem to show a marked improvement over time.


----------



## harry501501

I think in regards to the point of this thread i.e. the front page _list _as it's original focal point in 2013 (wow), it's the new 'toys' that still get pushed/recommended in the more up to date chat. Does that mean that some of the older sets on the list aren't (as) relevant anymore? Would a new thread like budget gems 2.0 be another option?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 27, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> I think in regards to the point of this thread i.e. the front page _list _as it's original focal point in 2013 (wow), it's the new 'toys' that still get pushed/recommended in the more up to date chat. Does that mean that some of the older sets on the list aren't (as) relevant anymore? Would a new thread like budget gems 2.0 be another option?



Well, not really, as the goal is about the best possible to find nowadays, and believe me, the good one past test of time in general, should it be Somic V4 (still exist), Tennmak, LZ, Tinaudio, Superlux or some sub 10$ KZ etc...some unfortunately disappear, but other one humbly do cause they just aren't that good anymore. There already lot of threads about chifi, and another one about above 100$ best deal wich need more work (and perhaps I will give some effort but I can erase it so one of the big shot reviewers out there can do it instead, really, I love this type of thread).

And for suggestions, were here to share our best finds anyway, and i'm not afraid at all to be overcrowded, I would love it in fact...but just go see audiobuget site, this not ALOT of exceptional 4-5 stars suggestions, wich mean: there lot of mediocre iem in chifi too that do not worth the praise they have.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, thanks Slater, it was certain I would include it! In fact, checking back the list after a year...its really the sub 10$ section that suffer from lack of great value...even SW IE800 is slightly above this cheap ass price range...its KZ everywhere in this bracket! (and i just make a lot of erasing...) Sub 20$ too aren't that diversify...I put EP10...wishing they stay above 20$ hehe as said, ''perfection'' is more above 50$ etc...so TRN products are not more intersting than before, enough (or not?) of KZ!
> 
> Man, i'm sure you have some great suggestions I forget to add!



For the under $10 category, definitely the Sony MH755.

$10-$20 category, the UiiSii CM5, KZ ZSN, NiceHCK EP10.


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 28, 2019)

Slater said:


> For the under $10 category, definitely the Sony MH755.
> 
> $10-$20 category, the UiiSii CM5, KZ ZSN, NiceHCK EP10.



Couldnt agree more. Definite winner at sub$10 is (legit) Sony MH755
$10-20 will be KZ ZSN for me
$20-50 : CCA C10, KZ ZS7, BQEYZ KB100, BQEYZ BQ3, BQEYZ KC2, Tin Audio T2

banned brand?


----------



## Hercules40k

Yeah, SF **** is really good but sadly the brand is banned


----------



## drey101

How long does a brand remain banned anyway? Is it really a permanent banning, or will the ban be lifted after a year or two? I think in the end, the members themselves lose out as the brands themselves are still indirectly discussed, or only in private messages and groups, and information thus becomes much harder to get. Bad business practices deserve punishment, but when does it change from punishing the brand to punishing the members for trying to look for good audio products?

I sound super naive, and similar to a brand apologist right now, even to myself =.= I don't even have anything from the banned brands right now, except for a 6 core cable. XD


----------



## B9Scrambler

How can a brand ever be banned when you guys talk about it on every single page? You might as well start using the name since it's not going to make a difference if the mods decide to lock the thread and clean it out again.


----------



## mbwilson111

drey101 said:


> How long does a brand remain banned anyway? Is it really a permanent banning, or will the ban be lifted after a year or two?



It has already been longer than that.  Be aware that users have been banned for talking about it even in round about ways.   We are not supposed to even allude to it.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jan 28, 2019)

Yea. I just recently took a week vacation from this thread for just saying "Banned Store" IEM was "dropped in price". Was talking about a moondrop iem, which is not banned, but got smoked anyway. Its possible that "Banned Store" is viewed as much worse then "Banned IEM" here, but probably should just refer to IEM by there model names. People can google 6 in 1 if they want to find out about a good sounding Allrounder IEM.

Anyway UiiSii CM5 is legend status IEM to me. Cost $11 here on Amazon and is a lightweight, super comfortable, somewhat balanced IEM. Only complaints is its somewhat of a girlie looking IEM. Sparkles and whatnot.
TRN V20 IMO should still be on the list and is a legend status 1+1 Hybrid. V shaped, with mid bass forward and smooth presentation. Great build quality!
ZSN. Great build quality, Good Comfort. Looks great. Mids forward IEM that is a good Allrounder.
C10 is Probably the best allrounder I have heard under $100. The fact that its $25-$30 makes it a no brainer, must own IEM.
6 in 1 is a slightly warmer version of C10 with better 3D stage. Main problem is that its $45-$50. I bought mine on sale for $30. At $30 yes. $50 no. Great Allrounder though.
KZ EDR1 under $5 is a must own.

That's all I got for now.


----------



## giuppyss

ciao ragazzi consiglio per un auricolare all'orecchio per abbinare l'hidiz AP80 al costo massimo di $ 100. Al momento ho un KZ ED16.
Grazie a chi mi consiglia


----------



## giuppyss

hello guys advice for a headset in ear to match the hidizs AP80 maximum cost $ 100. I currently have a KZ ED16.
Thanks to those who advise me


----------



## Nimweth

With regard to banned items, point taken. I am as guilty as anyone! I shall not refer to them again. It's a pity though because there have been some excellent examples recently which we can't mention or review.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> probably should just refer to IEM by there model names



I don't think we are even supposed to do that....and stop using the "B" word.

I hate this situation.


----------



## drey101

Gerring back on topic. As the thread name is  sub $100 Chinese Earphones... Do earbuds also count?

I follow the earbud thread, but I don't think I've a clear list where the top for ceetain prices are mentioned, and a newcomer will either have to ask, or go back like 50-60 threads from latest to see what the current faves are (kube or SL1+ if anyone's curious).

I just got my hands on some nice buds at around the same price range as the KZ ZSN, and they are pretty darn good in my limited experience.


----------



## mbwilson111

drey101 said:


> Gerring back on topic. As the thread name is  sub $100 Chinese Earphones... Do earbuds also count?
> 
> I follow the earbud thread, but I don't think I've a clear list where the top for ceetain prices are mentioned, and a newcomer will either have to ask, or go back like 50-60 threads from latest to see what the current faves are (kube or SL1+ if anyone's curious).
> 
> I just got my hands on some nice buds at around the same price range as the KZ ZSN, and they are pretty darn good in my limited experience.



There are many great earbuds in that price range...and below.  Still waiting for my Kubes.


----------



## drey101

mbwilson111 said:


> There are many great earbuds in that price range...and below.  Still waiting for my Kubes.


Haha, exactly! I think most buds are below the $50 line and there are a lot of options that can be put in this list. It would be nice to also have a list of top chinese earbuds under $100 as part of this list as well


----------



## xakerz (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello everyone  Since summer 2017 using my  xduoo x3 and looking for a headphones. In November 2017 i bought trn v20 as first headphones with armature driver. I really like it coz now I don't need to increase treble as I did with dynamic headphones. But the bass... I had to increase it about +10db to be able to listen my favourite music. I am not a basshead, I like the good amount of bass but not too much 

I read some reviews about iem's and chose cca c10 as my next iem to try.

Usually I listen to electronic music like Trap, EDM, drum'n'bass and metal like evanescence, the pretty reckless, godsmack etc... 90% I listen to the music on the go

My be someone would recommend me to pay attention on any other headphones?
My budget  is 30-35$


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah guys, im confuse about banned thing too but lets keep it low profil....if I get any warning from headfi staffs I will do action, but perhaps I should write to them and try to explain SF isn't owned-manufactured by banned store....(so mad about this store action here it became hell cause of it). Things is that there no alot of serious real chifi brands that have long earphones history like the SF....and yeah, there was a OLD earphones include in reference list that was there since begining and I forget about it and just erase it yesterday because we can't find it anymore so just let NEVER share link about the banned store I warned about in the reference list as well as any of its manufactured products. About ****, if you type this very 2letters1number it will make appear the wanted product so no need to share brand for now. WIll include it in the list due to its unanimous praising and incredibly cheap price for such technology.

For sub 10$ best iem I can include other stuffs than chifi as there lot of headfier suggesting MH755. But above 20$ i will stay chifi-asian even if man sometime its hard to know if a company is chifi or not. Strange story of Hifiman is an example: ''Founded by Dr. Fang Bian in late 2005 while he was living in New York City, Bian started Head-Direct, both a web-store and Head-Fi sponsor. He began use of the HiFiMAN brand since 2007. In 2010, he started two small factories in China and moved the headquarters to Tianjin, China in 2011.[2]''

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HiFiMAN_Electronics

MORE SUB 10$ GEMS NEEDED! (this price range is extremely important for real poor people, less so for westerner in the sens they can afford multiple pair and its a kind of cheap luxury)


----------



## BadReligionPunk

There is usually not a day that doesn't go by in the earbuds thread where pt15 and pt25 are not recommend by someone. So It's possible that S-brand is somewhat okay?


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> There is usually not a day that doesn't go by in the earbuds thread where pt15 and pt25 are not recommend by someone. So It's possible that S-brand is somewhat okay?



why call attention to something that has managed to fly under the radar.


----------



## 1clearhead

I would like to see a comparison between the *UiiSii CM5* and *SONY MH755*!  ...do they have more similarities in their sound signature than differences?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, searching for little less know or praise chifi iem I fall on the HIDIZ SEEDS wich are in the 70$ but look very nice...I read one positive review but from a shady reviewer that is overly positive all the time here so I need other impressions. Anyone??

https://www.hidizs.net/products/seeds


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> MORE SUB 10$ GEMS NEEDED! (this price range is extremely important for real poor people, less so for westerner in the sens they can afford multiple pair and its a kind of cheap luxury)



I assume you have KZ EDR1 already on the <$10 list? Nothing else can touch it at the $3 it usually sells for.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, when I talk about time consuming neurosis chifi research, their you go, i'm on gearbest searching 5-10$ iem section for promising stuffs and its a spiral of questionment. 
Like, the mystery of QKZ ultra numerous iem choice...wich near everytime are in fact other brands replica...so I now question myself if they recycle forgeten iem like this one that intrigue me since a lot of time at 10$ but now priced at 5...its call CK9 but have a big F on the housing (lol)....QKZ are so lazy that they don't even car changing marking of this one. As well, it look like they have stole TRN V20 too hum. Just the housing? (its call VK2 this time)

https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009810400831.html?wid=1433363

I know one headfier heard them and say nothing extraordinary...but think another one say opposite...so I wonder with such a great (stolen, recycle, whatever?) construction and dual driver design it can sound great FOR THE PRICE. Wich mean surely V shape with big soundstage but its the rest that intrigue me: clarity and mids...and no distortion of ultra weak transient response. If somebody heard it or wanna be guinea pig for some very obscure sub-10$ iem it could be very interesting cause selled ass reviewers do not care about those (i do and will try some but have so much work already!).

KZ ZSE at 8$ is a good contender too I think. But man...its KZ again!


----------



## Slater (Jan 28, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, when I talk about time consuming neurosis chifi research, their you go, i'm on gearbest searching 5-10$ iem section for promising stuffs and its a spiral of questionment.
> Like, the mystery of QKZ ultra numerous iem choice...wich near everytime are in fact other brands replica...so I now question myself if they recycle forgeten iem like this one that intrigue me since a lot of time at 10$ but now priced at 5...its call CK9 but have a big F on the housing (lol)....QKZ are so lazy that they don't even car changing marking of this one. As well, it look like they have stole TRN V20 too hum. Just the housing? (its call VK2 this time)
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009810400831.html?wid=1433363
> ...



I’ve tried a lot of QKZs (every one of which I bought with my own money), and my opinion is there’s not a single one that belongs on any “best of” list, regardless of price.

There’s ONE that’s halfway OK, but again I wouldn’t put it on any “recommended buy” list. There are just too many other IEMs available that are better (sound and construction quality).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I’ve tried a lot of QKZs (every one of which I bought with my own money), and my opinion is there’s not a single one that belongs on any “best of” list, regardless of price.
> 
> There’s ONE that’s halfway OK, but again I wouldn’t put it on any “recommended buy” list. There are just too many other IEMs available that are better (sound and construction quality).



Yeah, your right and I think the same...buy just one time 3 pairs and all sound vain with QC issue bonus. Never read real positive impressions...just BS video praising construction over sound...I guess you talk about W1 Pro? Anyway, I think the same about JBBMJ and Awei too, this is chifi at its worst IMO Plextone and Remax are not bad and now i wonder about this 3$ remax call RM512.






Any feedback about those?

Anyway, these one make me more curious:


----------



## HerrXRDS

Final is currently selling a version of E4000 without cables in Japan for $90, if it makes it outside Japan those could easily beat everything under $100 including the IT01.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HerrXRDS said:


> Final is currently selling a version of E4000 without cables in Japan for $90, if it makes it outside Japan those could easily beat everything under $100 including the IT01.


Man, I-MUST-TRY-THESE! Japan is asian so i was thinking to include all Final offering that are under 100$...now if the 4000 stick at this price well man, too good to be true.

DO you think E3000 is great value at 55$?? (anyway, headfier are quite praising them so it will go it this 50-70 section)

Lately im very in love with the Alpha & Delta D6, very mature tuning with excellent clarity and details, as well as superbly textured mids that do not hiss even if slightly on the bright side. Such a refreshing tuning with all this V shape iem everywhere! So, will include it there too...need more diversity in soundsignature really, more serious audiophile stuff for the one that listen to classical and jazz. but bass need to be there too, just not invasive.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, your right and I think the same...buy just one time 3 pairs and all sound vain with QC issue bonus. Never read real positive impressions...just BS video praising construction over sound...I guess you talk about W1 Pro? Anyway, I think the same about JBBMJ and Awei too, this is chifi at its worst IMO Plextone and Remax are not bad and now i wonder about this 3$ remax call RM512.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The W1 Pro is decent. I’d call it average. It’s cheap, has a removable cable, is comfortable to wear, and it’s easy to mod for better sound. Perfect for a beater pair you can sleep in or work out with. If it get stolen or lost or breaks, it’s no big deal.

But for the same price, you can get an EDR1 or MH755 that puts the W1 Pro to shame.


----------



## Antenne

One other that usually goes under $10 is the small "iHaper S001 Hi-Res certified Graphene Earphones", known under different names like ar-3001. At AE still available for about $10:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Eli..._expid=b58f7352-9cb9-4dda-877a-35dac1977458-2
Gearbest had it for 7..9$ but bumped the price for now (way more than it's worth?):
https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009129414865.html

One I can not recommend (although some have praised him here a lot) is the Betron BS10. I never got a good fit in my ear, and what good is it if you always have to press it with one finger to your ear for a usable sound. (is currently in the flash offer at Amazon UK).

And how about the Sony MH1 "Livesound"? Bad cable but sound should be comparable to MH755...


----------



## Lurk650

Haven't been big on ChiFi so I left this thread but recently got the CCA C10 for review. I agree, this is my new Sub $100 benchmark. Burned in for about 72 hours or so with JLab Audio burn in track. OOTB it was already really good. Listened to both stock cable and have a 6 core balanced cable on it now, using a .78 which fits the .75 but sticks up just a tad from housing, no biggie. Running balanced from the ES100 and it's a great all arounder. Will have to do a more formal review on it but it did surprise me.


----------



## darmanastartes

The UiiSii CM5 and CCA-C10 would definitely be on my shortlist. 
I should have a full review of the CCA-C10 up soon.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> I assume you have KZ EDR1 already on the <$10 list? Nothing else can touch it at the $3 it usually sells for.





Lurk650 said:


> Haven't been big on ChiFi so I left this thread but recently got the CCA C10 for review. I agree, this is my new Sub $100 benchmark. Burned in for about 72 hours or so with JLab Audio burn in track. OOTB it was already really good. Listened to both stock cable and have a 6 core balanced cable on it now, using a .78 which fits the .75 but sticks up just a tad from housing, no biggie. Running balanced from the ES100 and it's a great all arounder. Will have to do a more formal review on it but it did surprise me.


since when aren't u big on chifi?


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> DO you think E3000 is great value at 55$?? (anyway, headfier are quite praising them so it will go it this 50-70 section)



it's not chifi though.. unless you can broaden this thread by changing the title and include other iems that's not chifi


----------



## Lurk650

loomisjohnson said:


> since when aren't u big on chifi?



LOL besides the DMG, I stopped paying attention to the ChiFi threads a few months ago. Plus I got my N5005 and which has been my favorite IEM purchase I've made.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> it's not chifi though.. unless you can broaden this thread by changing the title and include other iems that's not chifi



Yeah, I’d love to see the title updated to <$100 Asian not just <$100 ChiFi. 

There’s plenty of nice Japanese stuff that gets overlooked.

Although technically most of the <$100 stuff is manufactured in China anyways, so an argument could be made either way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 28, 2019)

chinmie said:


> it's not chifi though.. unless you can broaden this thread by changing the title and include other iems that's not chifi


Well, you know, its because of Hifiman that my conception of chifi begin to get confuse as said....I was wondering if I should widen it up with all asian brand...but Sony is american brand too....hum...perhaps i will just stick to chinese brands then and have to erase Sony suggestion too. In fact, im utterly obsess by budget audiophile gear whatever where it came from, and even if must are manufactured in China, it still is design in other country...another example, was thinking Hidiz is chifi...but again, look like its (pseudo) american. Very confusing.

Hum....perhaps 2019 should be the time for some change. I think it will in fact, what guy do you think if I change this to BEST SUB-100$ BUDGET EARPHONES??????

Or is it better BEST SUB-100$ ASIAN EARPHONES??? (japan, phillipines are quite active in budget audio but still, there will be confusion and thing like Phillips or Sony etc being suggested I guess)


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> if I change this to BEST SUB-100$ BUDGET EARPHONES??????



Maybe....

I remember when it was under $50.   $100 is expensive in my mind.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well, you know, its because of Hifiman that my conception of chifi begin to get confuse as said....I was wondering if I should widen it up with all asian brand...but Sony is american brand too....hum...perhaps i will just stick to chinese brands then and have to erase Sony suggestion too. In fact, im utterly obsess by budget audiophile gear whatever where it came from, and even if must are manufactured in China, it still is design in other country...another example, was thinking Hidiz is chifi...but again, look like its (pseudo) american. Very confusing.
> 
> Hum....perhaps 2019 should be the time for some change. I think it will in fact, what guy do you think if I change this to BEST SUB-100$ BUDGET EARPHONES??????
> 
> Or is it better BEST SUB-100$ ASIAN EARPHONES??? (japan, phillipines are quite active in budget audio but still, there will be confusion and thing like Phillips or Sony etc being suggested I guess)



i agree with broadening it more to include other than chifi


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe....
> 
> I remember when it was under $50.   $100 is expensive in my mind.



Yeah me too, sweet spot is more 30-60$ IMO But for example KZ BA10 is around 70 etc....CCA C16 100$ with 8BA so...70-100 is only for exceptional find that can compete with must 100-300$ iem, wich is in my mind budget TOTL. Suggestions List is way smaller in 60-100$ range because its serious money, even 50 is serious money....so it explain why i do not have alot of 100$ iem but really Iove my M6 (I hope it will go and stay to 90-100$ in fact so it became ultimate value...anyway, headfier should benifit extra discount...Jim tell me that some time ago but I don,t even care to share and forget about it...if i begin to study this extra discount phenomenon I will find it on audiobudget and other reviewers link and put it there lol)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

title changed....is this OKAY!?

Open to suggestions but not too confusing please. was going to write budget audiophile....dont know...what iknow its that people came here to find best sound value whatever it came from china, usa, japan, germany or saturn.


----------



## exavolt

Nymphonomaniac said:


> title changed....is this OKAY!?
> 
> Open to suggestions but not too confusing please. was going to write budget audiophile....dont know...what iknow its that people came here to find best sound value whatever it came from china, usa, japan, germany or saturn.


Fine to me.

While we are on it, should we limit on which forms should go in. Is this for IEMs only, or earbuds too, or even cans?


----------



## Slater (Jan 28, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> title changed....is this OKAY!?
> 
> Open to suggestions but not too confusing please. was going to write budget audiophile....dont know...what iknow its that people came here to find best sound value whatever it came from china, usa, japan, germany or saturn.



Yes, that is AWESOME! Nice job. Opening it up to ALL budget gear (regardless of country) will benefit us all.



exavolt said:


> While we are on it, should we limit on which forms should go in. Is this for IEMs only, or earbuds too, or even cans?



I like that it’s IEMs. Earbuds and full size headphones have their own dedicated thread.

If we included all 3 in this one thread, it would get clogged up really fast.

That’s just my take on it though.


----------



## sifulee

Does anyone know which foam tips from amazon work with the ibasso it01?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

exavolt said:


> Fine to me.
> 
> While we are on it, should we limit on which forms should go in. Is this for IEMs only, or earbuds too, or even cans?



In some sens I wish the perfect ALL INCLUDED budget thread exist, but it will be crazy and chaotic...and I do not want to be the dude that have to update this and work on it cause its not very user friendly the interface IMO like, im far from finish alreayd but always take pause todo other stuff,,,i have a life...even if this life have always IEM in its ears, but yeah, its mostly earbuds that tempt me in fact due to ultra interesting price value, nothing beat 2$ VIDO for example in this aspect. So, perhaps just a little sub-20$ ultimate gems earbuds section...not sure...now for the list it will take at least a month to have proper insight, I wish it can have more administrator to help too. So let's stay full BUDGET iem. Chifi and beyond!


----------



## Lurk650

sifulee said:


> Does anyone know which foam tips from amazon work with the ibasso it01?


Unfortunately mine are in my car so can't test but 99% sure the Dekoni Bulletz will work. Make sure to get 4.9mm size. 3 pack SML is on Amazon for $10, 3 ok of each size is expensive at $20 but can find all on the Dekoni site for $15. Only foamies I like now.


----------



## paulindss

I just wanted to say that i am kinda happy to see @Nymphonomaniac back in the threads. When i started hanging out in head-fi he was one of the guys that made me fell home, just as slater, mbwilson, hungrypanda, and others. Hope that each new member can have that feeling of brotherhood and kindness here by more and more people.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> I just wanted to say that i am kinda happy to see @Nymphonomaniac back in the threads. When i started hanging out in head-fi he was one of the guys that made me fell home, just as slater, mbwilson, hungrypanda, and others. Hope that each new member can have that feeling of brotherhood and kindness here by more and more people.



Oh, Thats kind and must needed really (insert rosy cheek here). 
I'm happy too that your still here Paulin, sometime we can feel alone and seing ''old' gentle wolf is always warm to the heart. We live in a lonely world, more and more, and even if music is sometime our refuge, knowing that other people share our passion with such sincere intensity as if we breathe music instead of (pollute?) oxygene, is wonderfull. I can't even share this passion to my own brother who love music and that I love too! This is...well, precious. 

Let's just be truth and (mustly) kind...even if I can be grungy sometime im full of love. People that are really passionate about music deserve affordable way to enjoy the beauty of it.


----------



## durwood (Jan 29, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> I would like to see a comparison between the *UiiSii CM5* and *SONY MH755*!  ...do they have more similarities in their sound signature than differences?



I think the sony is bit smoother, the CM5 can come off kind of grainy sounding to me. I have not modded mine (ie removed the nylon screen filters). I prefer the bass on the sony too, it leans towards more sub-bass as indicated by the graph. There is less bleed into the mids. Level wasn't touched, the Sony's are a bit less sensitive. I should put the sony mesh screen onto them and see what happens...maybe another day.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> earbuds that tempt me in fact due to ultra interesting price value, nothing beat 2$ VIDO for example in this aspect.



try the Willsound MK1, 2 or 3 in the 20-30 dollar range. i know it's quite a jump from vido, but once you try them, it's a bit hard wanting to get back to the Vidos. for earbuds that price is the sweetspot between price and performance.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I like that it’s IEMs. Earbuds and full size headphones have their own dedicated thread.
> 
> If we included all 3 in this one thread, it would get clogged up really fast.
> 
> That’s just my take on it though.



agreed. just iems. it would make the list more streamlined, and also honoring the other already established threads. but mentioning headphones and earbuds here once in a while are nice too


----------



## DynamicEars

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I was wondering if I should widen it up with all asian brand...but Sony is american brand too....hum...perhaps i will just stick to chinese brands then and have to erase Sony suggestion too.



Sony is 100% japanese company that has branches all over the world including USA, just like Panasonic, Yamaha, etc. 

Philips originally from Europe, Netherland as far as i know.


----------



## Markolav

Do you think that 24€ is still a good price for CM5? Cant find them any cheaper than that.


----------



## Slater

Markolav said:


> Do you think that 24€ is still a good price for CM5? Cant find them any cheaper than that.



No, not in my opinion. For just a handful of Euro more, you can get something much better.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> No, not in my opinion. For just a handful of Euro more, you can get something much better.



Absolutely agreed  

There's a really long long list of IEMs at ~50 Eur that are worth considering


----------



## HungryPanda

I would like the thread to stick to iem's


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

rad7 said:


> I was about to order CCA C10 but then I came across all the praise for ****. If I have to pick one in this price range, which one would work better for me? I listen to psybient & downtempo trance, love deep, punchy bass & very sensitive to treble and piercing highs. I also like to try something that has a wide sound stage & good instrument separation. I usually hear music with Cayin N3 or straight from my phone (no fancy DAC on this phone). Most of my music files are either in 320 kbps mp3s or wav format.



C10. Fits better, sounds better. 
.


----------



## gazpl

Hi,

the mmcx connectors on my shure se215 start to fall apart after years of gym-abuse and i'm looking for a good replacement.

must have: high sweat resistance, high isolation, replacable cable, great fit, built like a tank, cable over the ear style
should have: low sound leak, small size, no microphonics, short cable without mic
no-go:  sparkly or gimmicky design
dap: sandisk sansa clip v2 with rockbox 
music: punk, hc, prog, metal

Right now im torn between cca c10 and trn v80, any recommendations or first hand experiences with these models in the gym?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*Conclusion is: Thread will stick to IEM. *

now I need very severe best value suggestions from around the world! 
Sometime i do reviews research here, like above 4 stars that underline the price value aspect for real...

I think puting Hifiman RE400, Final Audio product, perhaps more Sony (from Japan, yes, I learn something...was thinking upper model just get made in japan), Phillips (?), Pionner, JVC(?), Edifier (?), Fostex, Monoprice, RHA(?), probably zero Sennheiser and AKG...

Let's get this budget iem to another level!


----------



## 1clearhead

durwood said:


> I think the sony is bit smoother, the CM5 can come off kind of grainy sounding to me. I have not modded mine (ie removed the nylon screen filters). I prefer the bass on the sony too, it leans towards more sub-bass as indicated by the graph. There is less bleed into the mids. Level wasn't touched, the Sony's are a bit less sensitive. I should put the sony mesh screen onto them and see what happens...maybe another day.


Good to hear!...thanks for the info!


----------



## Slater

gazpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> the mmcx connectors on my shure se215 start to fall apart after years of gym-abuse and i'm looking for a good replacement.
> 
> ...



If you have good eyes, are somewhat handy, and can do basic soldering, you could easily replace the mmcx connector. The replacement connectors are on Aliexpress.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Euh....whats THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

I think piezoelectric tech is in da house!






Man....must try must try must try will try. ASAP.






Okay....too excited....I need to take some fresh air now.


----------



## loomisjohnson

guys, did i read somewhere that the ali sellers are closed for the holdiays--i.e. is there a delay in shipping?


----------



## HungryPanda

Chinese Lunar holiday. Two weeks


----------



## Slater (Jan 29, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Euh....whats THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it just me, or does the scale of that graph look really compressed in the Y axis? Which would make the frequency curve look much flatter than it really is.

Not that it’s good or bad, but rather just somewhat uncommon.

That should have some really nice bass, if it’s anything like other carbon nanotube stuff I’ve heard...


----------



## loomisjohnson

HungryPanda said:


> Chinese Lunar holiday. Two weeks


what kinda crazy bs is that? it sounds like a made-up holiday, like festivus...


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> For the under $10 category, definitely the Sony MH755.
> 
> $10-$20 category, the UiiSii CM5, KZ ZSN, NiceHCK EP10.



Got the CM5 coming at last. Looking fwd to it (£12).


----------



## Slater (Jan 29, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Got the CM5 coming at last. Looking fwd to it (£12).



Stock, it’s great for that price. But if you really want to unlock its true potential, you’ll need to spend $0.25 and 5 minutes of you time:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-494#post-14070152

The results are well worth it.


----------



## MidSmoothness

loomisjohnson said:


> guys, did i read somewhere that the ali sellers are closed for the holdiays--i.e. is there a delay in shipping?



Yes sir


----------



## CoiL

Wiljen said:


> and yet we all keep looking for it.  (isn't that the mark of insanity?)


Well, the problem is rather ppl letting their brains&ears "washed" by marketing and hyping.
IF the IEM/HP has great match with source gear AND person has found his sound signature with matching details, speed, dynamics etc. for HIS OWN PERSONAL SUBJECTIVE HEARING AND TASTE, then ppl should STOP getting new and new and new and better and better and better...
I`m still using my desk setup (which I have modded also to my needs and hearing) and do not wish for any better, honestly. 
Now I`m reaching to that point with IEMs. When I get there, bye bye for longer time (will become observer occasionally). 


sifulee said:


> Does anyone know which foam tips from amazon work with the ibasso it01?


Get wide bore silicones that fit You - foams make IT01 sound worse.


----------



## harry501501 (Jan 29, 2019)

Slater said:


> Stock, it’s great for that price. But if you really want to unlock its true potential, you’ll need to spend $0.25 and 5 minutes of you time:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-494#post-14070152
> 
> The results are well worth it.


I


MidSmoothness said:


> Yes sir



Wish I'd known that an hour ago when I bought the CCA C10 from em lol. 2.5 weeks... aaahhhh, month before i'll get it


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Euh....whats THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I posted these a few days ago. I think I'm going to get a pair. Also anyone see that Tin HiFi is coming out with a T2 Bass. Looks like they are trying to have an iem covering all three main frequencies based on the T2. The T2 bass for lows, the regular T2 for mids, and T2 Pro for highs.


----------



## harry501501

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Euh....whats THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting... but what a weird ass shape! Back to my ****


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Very interesting... but what a weird ass shape! Back to my ****



Yeah, I think it is quite ugly.


----------



## uboss

I've just bought the CCA C10.


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> Stock, it’s great for that price. But if you really want to unlock its true potential, you’ll need to spend $0.25 and 5 minutes of you time:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-494#post-14070152
> 
> The results are well worth it.



LOL i still need to get some for my CH9T so I guess I'll get a pack finally and do this mod as well. I never use my CM5 anymore but man do they bump and can take some serious power. Wish I could convert them to MMCX to run balanced lol


----------



## mbwilson111

Lurk650 said:


> LOL i still need to get some for my CH9T so I guess I'll get a pack finally and do this mod as well. I never use my CM5 anymore but man do they bump and can take some serious power. Wish I could convert them to MMCX to run balanced lol



Does anyone know if they are wired in a way to allow you to re terminate with a balanced 2.5mm plug?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Well, the problem is rather ppl letting their brains&ears "washed" by marketing and hyping.
> IF the IEM/HP has great match with source gear AND person has found his sound signature with matching details, speed, dynamics etc. for HIS OWN PERSONAL SUBJECTIVE HEARING AND TASTE, then ppl should STOP getting new and new and new and better and better and better...
> I`m still using my desk setup (which I have modded also to my needs and hearing) and do not wish for any better, honestly.
> Now I`m reaching to that point with IEMs. When I get there, bye bye for longer time (will become observer occasionally).
> ...



Man, you sound like somebody that wanna stop heroin or alcool lol (joking no offense) 

But I understand this rational approach and respect it even if i'm far from representing that but I think im neurotic or something, just 5% of all my audio is weekly used.

Its true that people should not be naive and instead at least contemplate where the hype train goes, sometime it crash quite fast (ZS10 is an example IMO) You know, i even regret sometime have big mouth about Zhiyin Z5000 cause its my subjective taste and 50$ is expensive. The real problem is not being able to test audio stuff before buying. But I consider that sub 20$ iem are rarely a great investment, more like an entertaining buy, there exception again.

Audiophile quest is an addictive utopia in my case, and perception of sound a fascinating hearing projection, if somebody just listen to one type of music its absurd to buy 10 pairs of iem with different soundsignature or amping need, but if like me you have a collection of about 1500 jazz albums, 2000 classical albums (including solo, duo, trio quartet etc), 50 signersongwriter, 2000 electronic of all kinds as well of recording quality (ambient, experimental, idm, d&b etc), 500 of all type of rock, 500 of world music, 500 of indie & pop & rap....man, no IEM even Hifiman RE-2000 can deal perfectly with all this diversity. 

But yeah, having more than 50 pairs of IEM like me its just non sens....in fact, I should sell at least 30 of them....but its so cheap worthy that it should be in lots. argh.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

harry501501 said:


> Very interesting... but what a weird ass shape! Back to my ****



Kind of afraid about fit too...as well it do not have BA like the ****.

Searching about ceramic piezoelectric I finally find an interesting explanative article(patent article) that make me finally understand better great resolution potential.

"
 
*Abstract*

A piezoelectric ceramic dual-frequency earphone structure includes an earphone housing, a dynamic transducer, a piezoelectric ceramic transducer and a circuit board. The piezoelectric ceramic transducer is installed in the receiving region. The piezoelectric ceramic transducer is connected to the dynamic transducer via a support unit and a positioning unit. The circuit board is assembled in the receiving region and connected to acoustic signal cables. The acoustic signal cables are connected to a dynamic voice coil of the dynamic transducer and the piezoelectric ceramic transducer. When electric signals are applied to a ceramic membrane of the piezoelectric ceramic transducer, a metal sheet of the piezoelectric ceramic transducer is vibrated to generate high frequency sound, and the high frequency sound are then mixed with the sound from the dynamic transducer.''

https://patents.google.com/patent/US9503805B2/en


----------



## B9Scrambler

For anyone interested, I finally updated my KZ guide and added the following models: ZS10, ZSN, ZSA, ZS4, ES4, ED15, ED16, AS06, AS10, and BA10. This brings us to 41 in total.

*Updates were made in Parts 2-5.*

Part 1 - Old, discontinued models
Part 2 - ED series + ES4
Part 3 - ATx, HDx, and Zx series
Part 4 - Armature only models
Part 5 - Top five lists


----------



## CoiL

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man, you sound like somebody that wanna stop heroin or alcool lol (joking no offense)
> 
> But I understand this rational approach and respect it even if i'm far from representing that but I think im neurotic or something, just 5% of all my audio is weekly used.
> 
> ...


Well, that`s the difference - I listen a lot of music and since I have found my personal "perfect" signature, am enjoying it and not thinking much about "if this IEM sounds better or not".
I listen also very different genres, so, IEM I`m using has to be revealing and "multi-functional" when it comes to genres.
I prefer it being unforgiving - if recording is bad, it`s bad and let it sound so, I don`t need forgiving IEM for this and for that genre/recording. It`s again my personal choice but most of my favourite music is anyway 16/44 FLAC with great masterings. 
Anyway, You can`t expect one IEM to do miracles with EVERY genre and bad recordings - it is utopia. 
But You can come pretty close to it, like I said in my previous post


----------



## drey101

Auglamour F300 just arrived for me. Some OOTB impressions:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1447#post-14748139

TLDR; I like it, maybe more than the C10, but not quite sure unless I do a direct compare.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 30, 2019)

drey101 said:


> Auglamour F300 just arrived for me. Some OOTB impressions:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1447#post-14748139
> 
> TLDR; I like it, maybe more than the C10, but not quite sure unless I do a direct compare.



How is the mids on those? And now, as I just hold my breath about C10 like I do wiht ZS10 (should just have forget about it)....im afraid C10 do not sound natural and something, just a little something, tell me music do not sound this way in real life and will never do....but again, lately I go to a baroque music concert in a church and (lol) i was like: i wish i can listen to this with earphones or headphones because it sound so so so far and lack texture and i can't hear the harpsichord sparkle and the lute is not audible and....my 2 years old kid talk LOUD and everybody look at us!!!!!!!! We must go out now! (wich we do all ashame)


----------



## drey101 (Jan 30, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> How is the mids on those? And now, as I just hold my breath about C10 like I do wiht ZS10 (should just have forget about it)....im afraid C10 do not sound natural and something, just a little something, tell me music do not sound this way in real life and will never do....but again, lately I go to a baroque music concert in a church and (lol) i was like: i wish i can listen to this with earphones or headphones because it sound so so so far and lack texture and i can't hear the harpsichord sparkle and the lute is not audible and....my 2 years old kid talk LOUD and everybody look at us!!!!!!!! We must go out now! (wich we do all ashame)


I've only been listening to it for just an hour or two, and I can't do a direct comparison yet with the C10, so I'm only going to discuss it on it's own merits.

Sound:
Bass is punchy, and mid bass seems slightly recessed. If the track doesn't have bass, it won't boost it so some people might find these to be thin.
Vocals (male and female) sound great and well placed, although I think it's slightly recessed. Timber sounds good to me, quite natural sounding.
Treble is definitely elevated as it sounds quite airy, although I think some people might find these to be slightly peaky. I'm probably not sensitive to the peaks here as I found the KZ ZSN to have a weird spike which other people don't seem to be sensitive with.
Instrument separation is pretty darn good as well, listening to Wagakki Band, and each of the 7 instruments are distinct. Soundstage/holographic is pretty good imo, as the Virtual Barbershop is pretty fun on it. However, I don't consider myself great at judging distances based on sound, as I need more experience on that, so I won't comment how wide it is, although I do feel that this has depth, width AND height as well.

Nozzle:
The nozzle is short and thick. It's really thick. Thicker than the C10, as I can't fit my usual tips on it, like the Sony EPX11, and Final E. With some struggle, the Spinfits CP 100 and CP 145 fit. The KZ Whirlwind, which are the widest that I have, fit these with a little struggle. I went with the large tips that came with it, which look to be as fat as the KZ Whirlwind large.

Other Notes:
Case is sweet, it's really nice looking. It's quite light and quite comfortable in the ear for me. This cable comes with the best preform hooks I've ever tried, as they don't interfere at all with my glasses. I might try my 16 core copper cable when I get home, but man honestly, I'm happy already about this cable.

It's a nice iem, I was worried that I jumped the gun when I bought it, but everything about it so far is pretty good for me.

PS. I ordered Gray, but I was sent Black and I'm too quite happy with these , if mildly disappointed I didn't get the color I wanted. The only consolation I have is that at least they didn't send me Pikachu Yellow by accident.

@assassin10000
Some comparison pictures with ZSN:


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just ordered the Nicehck N3 with a bluetooth cable and 8 core cable all for $50 thanks to a deal Jim had on the Nicehck Twitter page. Also Jim replaced my TRN H1 that came wired out of phase. Figured I'd just have to fix it myself since showing headphones are out of phase is hard on a video. Jim at Nicehck is seriously a great guy to buy from.


----------



## kadas152 (Jan 30, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just ordered the Nicehck N3 with a bluetooth cable and 8 core cable all for $50 thanks to a deal Jim had on the Nicehck Twitter page. Also Jim replaced my TRN H1 that came wired out of phase. Figured I'd just have to fix it myself since showing headphones are out of phase is hard on a video. Jim at Nicehck is seriously a great guy to buy from.


Can you please give us more info? Tried to translate the tweet but still have no idea what should I do to get the &50 price
I see N3 for $58 + $5 to get that 8 core.
For $50 it sound like awesome deal.

Edit: never mind I got it now. That was probably limited sale few days ago.


----------



## assassin10000

drey101 said:


> @assassin10000
> Some comparison pictures with ZSN:



Awesome. Size wise looks good. 

Let us know how it is after you have some time on them to burn the drivers in. I'm wondering if the slightly recessed vocals and lack of bass is due to that. Could also be the grille's on the nozzle.


----------



## drey101

assassin10000 said:


> Awesome. Size wise looks good.
> 
> Let us know how it is after you have some time on them to burn the drivers in. I'm wondering if the slightly recessed vocals and lack of bass is due to that. Could also be the grille's on the nozzle.


I'll check to see if it changes by tomorrow.  I'm kinda iffy about saying it's lacking bass, as aside from the midbass, it doesn't seem to be really recessed as it's there. I think the closest comparison I have for it is the one I see in the Moondrop thread with regards to Kanas vs Kanas Pro. It's closer to the Kanas Pro than it is to the Kanas imo.

I just took a look at the graphs made by @Wiljen, and the graph looks like how it sounds to me, matching it quite nicely. Thanks to @Wiljen for the graphs, and looking forward to your detailed review for the F300!
Graphs: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...essions-pg2507.586909/page-2759#post-14732268


----------



## gazpl

Slater said:


> If you have good eyes, are somewhat handy, and can do basic soldering, you could easily replace the mmcx connector. The replacement connectors are on Aliexpress.



great idea, but too risky/too much work for me. If anyone is interested in them i'll mail em for a very small fee once i got the replacement i'm looking for.

Another question regarding fit: My se215 has a 'wide angled nozzle' (more than 90deg between nozzle and shell), and for optimal fit i have to angle the shell outwards from the ear which makes it stick out a little. Are there any models with a 'short angle' / less than 90 deg?


----------



## assassin10000

gazpl said:


> great idea, but too risky/too much work for me. If anyone is interested in them i'll mail em for a very small fee once i got the replacement i'm looking for.
> 
> Another question regarding fit: My se215 has a 'wide angled nozzle' (more than 90deg between nozzle and shell), and for optimal fit i have to angle the shell outwards from the ear which makes it stick out a little. Are there any models with a 'short angle' / less than 90 deg?



If you mean how the SE215 nozzle points forward, you could look into Westone IEM's if you want something with a similar shape. 

My UM Pro 10's have less angle and are actually way smaller and more comfortable than the SE215 too. I had a similar problem as you, the SE215 was just long enough I also had to rotate the 'back' of it upwards to clear my anti-helix, which made it stick out even more. The UM Pro 10 definitely tucks into the concha of my ear way better than the SE215 ever did.

I don't know of anything similar in shape that actually makes a nozzle 90 degrees or less. 




You may or may not want to wait a couple weeks as Westone is releasing a new W-series line mid feb. They are selling the current in stock w-series at a discount to clear them out.


----------



## Sylmar

B9Scrambler said:


> For anyone interested, I finally updated my KZ guide and added the following models: ZS10, ZSN, ZSA, ZS4, ES4, ED15, ED16, AS06, AS10, and BA10. This brings us to 41 in total.
> 
> *Updates were made in Parts 2-5.*
> 
> ...



This is great info. Thanks!


----------



## gazpl

@assassin10000 
great picture and yes thats exactly what i mean. 
The westones you suggested are a little bit too pricy for my taste though (discounted w10 at $140, um pro 10 at $150). 
I'd love to stick below 50$, might stretch it to 100ish if the model ticks all my boxes and offers exceptional value-for-money.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

kadas152 said:


> Can you please give us more info? Tried to translate the tweet but still have no idea what should I do to get the &50 price
> I see N3 for $58 + $5 to get that 8 core.
> For $50 it sound like awesome deal.
> 
> Edit: never mind I got it now. That was probably limited sale few days ago.


I think the deal is still going on saw a tweet about it this morning https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1090540817607991296?s=20


----------



## assassin10000

gazpl said:


> @assassin10000
> great picture and yes thats exactly what i mean.
> The westones you suggested are a little bit too pricy for my taste though (discounted w10 at $140, um pro 10 at $150).
> I'd love to stick below 50$, might stretch it to 100ish if the model ticks all my boxes and offers exceptional value-for-money.



Perhaps the Brainwavz Koel or B200? I haven't owned or heard either one. I was considering them before I got the UM Pro 10.

You may be able to find the Westones used as well.


----------



## drey101 (Jan 30, 2019)

So I did a short listen and comparison between the CCA C10 and the Auglamour F300:
*
tldr;
F300 is brighter, clearer, more analytical. Not good for all songs
C10 is warmer, more forgiving, and better for all around.*



Music:
Ghosts n Stuff - deadmau5
Sk8er Boi - Avril Lavigne
Crushcrushcrush (Live) - Paramore
Anino - Up Dharma Down
Simple Man (Live) - Shinedown
It had to be you - Motion City Soundtrack
Sasameyuki - Wagakki Band

Lows:
Both are quite rumbly, having good subbass extension. CCA C10 is much warmer sounding. More elevated bass almost throughout the range however... the F300 seems to have PUNCHIER bass. F300 has a noticeably more recessed midbass compared to the C10 however, and this will be affecting most of the rest of the sound all throughout.

Mids:
Vocals are usually more natural sounding for most of the songs for the C10, they also feel a bit more forward. The F300 tend to have less forward vocals, but due to a reduced mid bass, they sound waaaaaay clearer. This isn't necessarily good though, as in some songs, this made the vocal sound bad, case in point with Avril Lavigne. In Sk8r Boi, her voice sounded just a little bit honky. I think... that it's because the F300 doesn't color the vocals at all, and it thus depends on the recording on how good the vocals tend to be captured. For live performances, I much prefer the F300, as the C10 sounded more artificial to me. The same can be said for the Motion City Soundtrack song, which sounded more artificial in the C10 compared to the F300.

Highs:
This part is strange, and I'm not sure why. The C10 is actually slightly more sibilant than the F300, but the F300 sounds more elevated and airier (slightly peaky) than the C10. Sasameyuki in Wagakki Band and Anino in Up Dharma Down both had the main vocalist sound amazing in the F300, and marginally less so in the C10.

Instrument Separation/Imaging/Holographic-ness(?):
F300 is the clear winner here. Instrument separation is so much better and cleaner, holographic-ness is amazing! For the live music, I felt like I was part of the crowd and I was staring at the singer on stage. Ghost n Stuff has some really funky biaural portions, and bam bam bam, I got hit each time on my left then right then left, then up then down. It also sounded more expansive. The C10, as can be seen in the impressions of others here is no slouch in this department, so that's why it feels much more amazing to me how real the F300 felt.

Conclusion:
I'm extremely happy I bought the F300. As can be seen in my enthusiastic descriptions above, I really like it. HOWEVER, regardless of everything I said above, I would have to say that the CCA C10 is a better option for all around music and is a much safer buy than the F300. If possible, I would suggest people demo out the F300 as I feel that for some music genres it's not really a safe choice. As in my tldr above, the F300 is more analytical and brighter than the C10, while the C10 is a warmer more forgiving set of iems. I don't have others to compare it to, but I feel that the F300 would be good for those who liked the Tin Audio T2 which is said to be neutral-bright, as I feel that's what it is.

edit: Forgot to mention, if it matters, I changed the cable for both. The C10 is using an 8 Core JC Ally (not sure if SPC) while the F300 is using a Nicehck 16 core copper cable.

Pictures:


----------



## exavolt

PCgaming4ever said:


> I think the deal is still going on saw a tweet about it this morning https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1090540817607991296?s=20


So I need to follow and retweet and then add N3 + any of the two cable options to the cart and wait for Jim to adjust the price?


----------



## exavolt

drey101 said:


> So I did a short listen and comparison between the CCA C10 and the Auglamour F300


C10 has been in my cart for some time, but from this impression, I might skip the C10.


----------



## weedophile (Jan 30, 2019)

Received the highly touted dynamic + BA + piezo triple driver and i must say they are more earbud like than IEM, the sound at least. Body is top notch as always, and its pretty well balanced with super crisp clear highs, which can be a bit hot for some i guess. The sub-bass is fantastic, very punchy, vocals are nice with a lot of air and depth. Only gripe is the nozzle lip is too smooth which causes the eartips to slide off. Did i mention they look slick?

Like them so far and perhaps the best purchase i have made over the past year (might be too early to say, but i can feel it as soon as i put them on), close best purchase would be the C10.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

exavolt said:


> So I need to follow and retweet and then add N3 + any of the two cable options to the cart and wait for Jim to adjust the price?


No just add the cable option and the N3 to your cart and in the message field put $45 price from Twitter. Then select other payment and don't pay just wait for the Jim to change the price then pay.


----------



## kadas152

PCgaming4ever said:


> I think the deal is still going on saw a tweet about it this morning https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1090540817607991296?s=20


And do you have to use code os something? As I see N3 for $58 alone when I click to link from that tweet
Maybe something got lost in translation...


----------



## PCgaming4ever

kadas152 said:


> And do you have to use code os something? As I see N3 for $58 alone when I click to link from that tweet
> Maybe something got lost in translation...


Just add the N3 to the cart and say you want the $45 Twitter deal in the comment section and if you want the cable deal add that too. Once that's done click on payment and click other then wait for Jim to adjust the price then pay.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jan 30, 2019)

drey101 said:


> I've only been listening to it for just an hour or two, and I can't do a direct comparison yet with the C10, so I'm only going to discuss it on it's own merits.
> 
> Sound:
> Bass is punchy, and mid bass seems slightly recessed. If the track doesn't have bass, it won't boost it so some people might find these to be thin.
> ...



more or less what my impressions too, punchy bass (not fast enough but doesn't linger too long, decent sub-bass), slightly recessed mids (depending on preference, might be a good thing, female vocal suffers a bit here), highs are decent enough without being sibilant (to my ears, that is. I'm not treble-sensitive), decent soundstage and quite good imaging (busy tracks doesn't turn into a mess)

funny thing is I wanted black but they contacted me and said they're out of that option and wanted to send me gray, which I obliged.


----------



## barocka

drey101 said:


> So I did a short listen and comparison between the CCA C10 and the Auglamour F300:
> *
> tldr;
> F300 is brighter, clearer, more analytical. Not good for all songs
> ...



In this case, can you say that KPE is more like F300 than C10?  

Can you compare KPE to F300?


----------



## DynamicEars

drey101 said:


> So I did a short listen and comparison between the CCA C10 and the Auglamour F300:



Thanks for very clear comparison, I really can imagine differences between them. If i had to choose, maybe i will pick F300 based on your comparison rather than C10, because of technical details, and mid bass are easier to add with EQ, rather than bloated mid bass (i got it, c10 also may not bloated at all, but cleaner is winner for me). And about what you said that strange treble between those 2, i think C10 use same customized BA like in the KZ, which is low in quality, very prone to sibilance and peaks. Good tuning wont easily save them. As long as KZ still using same BA, they will have that limitation IMHO.



weedophile said:


> Received the highly touted dynamic + BA + piezo triple driver and i must say they are more earbud like than IEM, the sound at least. Body is top notch as always, and its pretty well balanced with super crisp clear highs, which can be a bit hot for some i guess. The sub-bass is fantastic, very punchy, vocals are nice with a lot of air and depth. Only gripe is the nozzle lip is too smooth which causes the eartips to slide off. Did i mention they look slick?
> 
> Like them so far and perhaps the best purchase i have made over the past year (might be too early to say, but i can feel it as soon as i put them on), close best purchase would be the C10.



So you said its better than C10? how is technical details, separation, soundstage between that no 6 iem vs C10?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ugh. DT piezo take so much time....make about 2 weeks I order it....being cheap ass cost time as I order from -BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP- (censoring sound)...and its always longer with him. 


2019.01.29 22:42 (GMT-7): Shipment accepted by airline
2019.01.29 22:41 (GMT-7): Shipment at country of origin warehouse
2019.01.29 22:41 (GMT-7): Shipment left country of origin warehouse


----------



## Nimweth

weedophile said:


> Received the highly touted dynamic + BA + piezo triple driver and i must say they are more earbud like than IEM, the sound at least. Body is top notch as always, and its pretty well balanced with super crisp clear highs, which can be a bit hot for some i guess. The sub-bass is fantastic, very punchy, vocals are nice with a lot of air and depth. Only gripe is the nozzle lip is too smooth which causes the eartips to slide off. Did i mention they look slick?
> 
> Like them so far and perhaps the best purchase i have made over the past year (might be too early to say, but i can feel it as soon as i put them on), close best purchase would be the C10.


They're great. Try a better cable, I am using a 5N silver plated one, there's even more air and definition and clarity. I agree about the C10 too. Also consider using wide bore tips, I am using Spiral Dots.


----------



## drey101

barocka said:


> In this case, can you say that KPE is more like F300 than C10?
> 
> Can you compare KPE to F300?


I can't do a direct comparison right now. Maybe during the weekend, I might be able to. I'm not entirely sure as I think the F300 has a much more elevated treble so it's hard to judge which is closer. Bass is closer to the F300, but mids are closer to the C10 (KP mids are a bit forward). The KP sound signature is better for all around listening for me, so in a sense, it might be closer to the C10.



Zerohour88 said:


> more or less what my impressions too, punchy bass (not fast enough but doesn't linger too long, decent sub-bass), slightly recessed mids (depending on preference, might be a good thing, female vocal suffers a bit here), highs are decent enough without being sibilant (to my ears, that is. I'm not treble-sensitive), decent soundstage and quite good imaging (busy tracks doesn't turn into a mess)
> 
> funny thing is I wanted black but they contacted me and said they're out of that option and wanted to send me gray, which I obliged.


That is quite a coincidence indeed! Glad to know that my impressions are quite similar to what others got from the F300. Imaging on these F300 are pretty amazing indeed, I'll have to listen to my KP again to double check, but these are definitely better than either the C10 or DMG.

In all honesty, these pair well with my DMGs, which are warmer and a tad more cohesive than the C10.




DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for very clear comparison, I really can imagine differences between them. If i had to choose, maybe i will pick F300 based on your comparison rather than C10, because of technical details, and mid bass are easier to add with EQ, rather than bloated mid bass (i got it, c10 also may not bloated at all, but cleaner is winner for me). And about what you said that strange treble between those 2, i think C10 use same customized BA like in the KZ, which is low in quality, very prone to sibilance and peaks. Good tuning wont easily save them. As long as KZ still using same BA, they will have that limitation IMHO.


Hmmn, the C10 doesn't have peaks though. Haha, I may not have explained it well enough, but the F300 seem to have some peaks, but no sibilance, while the C10 doesn't have peaks, but has more sibilance. Only... the C10 already does pretty well with regards to sibilance, and it's with a 'sh' sound instead. When I looked at the graphs for the F300, I think it's because it has a shelf/peak from 2.5khz to 4.5khz which is it's highest point and which some might be sensitive to, while looking at the graphs for C10, it not only has a dip between those two frequencies, it's also not as high in comparison to the bass.

Yupz, the C10 is not bloated at all in the midbass, that actually describes the DMG more. It's just noticeable when comparing to the F300 which is very clear all throughout, to the point that some might consider it sounding thin.


----------



## weedophile

@DynamicEars let me have some more time with them, but they definitely have better layering than the C10 (Barry White - All Because of You) where there are so many things happening, but i can hear almost everything distinctively. I feel the sub-bass can be felt more than the C10, and the highs are a tad brighter (i'm not treble sensitive, and i love the sparkle on the piezo more). The C10 has very good details, very slight V-shaped, more towards U i think. 

@Nimweth I'm using the TRN balanced cable, super nice to listen to, I agree with using wide bore tips for the C10, i think they sound the best and has the best fit. I'm using these black ones that came with my philips (IIRC) which is more rubbery than the rest of the wide bores i have, and it seem to absorb some of the bass which tones it down.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

For $10 range CCA C04 is a good one to have. Has a fun sound signature although has a small soundstage. For bassheads boAt 225 is an excellent choice for ~$3. Boat is an Indian brand (should be eligible for this thread) his makes some kickass basshead audio gear at a cutting edge price. Link here - https://www.amazon.in/boAt-Heads-22...8&qid=1518768187&sr=1-2&keywords=basshead+225


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dani157 said:


> For $10 range CCA C04 is a good one to have. Has a fun sound signature although has a small soundstage. For bassheads boAt 225 is an excellent choice for ~$3. Boat is an Indian brand (should be eligible for this thread) his makes some kickass basshead audio gear at a cutting edge price. Link here - https://www.amazon.in/boAt-Heads-22...8&qid=1518768187&sr=1-2&keywords=basshead+225


OH!

I admit that the construction look nice for 3$, by basshead do you mean bass is boomy and out of control or that its V shape with enough basic clarity and no distortion or ultra recessed thin mids etc? Can you describe it a little more i'm intrigue but will must likely never try them...due to shipping cost etc...if it was on Ali for 3$ i would give it a try like I do with the Fonge.

And for C04 it fall in sub-20$ list, can put it as CCA look to be very impressive, if it was less than 10$ it will be a killer and an exception: no Hybrid iem at this price (wich is comprehensible but still...just 2$ above 10!).


----------



## paulindss

Glad i ordefed the F300, will be compared to the much pricier moondrop kanas (non pro)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> OH!
> 
> I admit that the construction look nice for 3$, by basshead do you mean bass is boomy and out of control or that its V shape with enough basic clarity and no distortion or ultra recessed thin mids etc? Can you describe it a little more i'm intrigue but will must likely never try them...due to shipping cost etc...if it was on Ali for 3$ i would give it a try like I do with the Fonge..



Tight and crisp bass with enough clarity and slightly rolled of highs. Mids are well represented. The sound is like a discotheque a la '80s in your ears. Has all the oomph and punch making it a peppy pair of earphones for peanuts.

Edit - If I may, then it is ZSN without BA. My fellow Indian head-fiers may slaughter me for comparing it to the Chi-fi darling but they can sound that good with a decent setup.



> And for C04 it fall in sub-20$ list, can put it as CCA look to be very impressive, if it was less than 10$ it will be a killer and an exception: no Hybrid iem at this price (wich is comprehensible but still...just 2$ above 10!).



Damn! Saw them for $9 during the sale last week thus listed it here. My bad.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dani157 said:


> Tight and crisp bass with enough clarity and slightly rolled of highs. Mids are well represented. The sound is like a discotheque a la '80s in your ears. Has all the oomph and punch making it a peppy pair of earphones for peanuts.
> 
> Edit - If I may, then it is ZSN without BA. My fellow Indian head-fiers may slaughter me for comparing it to the Chi-fi darling but they can sound that good with a decent setup.
> 
> ...


 Man....could it be the EDR1 killer or grand or little brother or cousin or whatever?

Sad I cannot try them....any more reviews in english of those??? This price range is the least reviewed...we wonder why enh? (i know why)

Your sound description is very intriging even if I feel 80's is the worst era for music creation LOL my father beat my ears off with non stop MC MARIO mix....(post trauma)


----------



## TechnoidFR

I think CCA will be the new hype company. I'm the first to have the CCA C16 and they are absolutely incredible q


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jan 30, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man....could it be the EDR1 killer or grand or little brother or cousin or whatever?
> 
> Sad I cannot try them....any more reviews in english of those??? This price range is the least reviewed...we wonder why enh? (i know why)
> 
> Your sound description is very intriging even if I feel 80's is the worst era for music creation LOL my father beat my ears off with non stop MC MARIO mix....(post trauma)



Haha even I agree with the 80s bit  Sadly haven't tried EDR1, but considering KZ Ed9, this would be a little brother and not a killer. These earphones have been a rage here for last 3 years. I could source one review in English which was published in a newspaper, here you go - https://www.deccanchronicle.com/tec...-review-in-ear-music-for-the-urban-youth.html

I see you're based in Canada, if at all someone from here travels there I'd send you a pair. I used to own one of these but sadly I broke them.


----------



## HungryPanda

Those pesky 80's eh?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

HungryPanda said:


> Those pesky 80's eh?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 30, 2019)

oh...what a nightmare...but finally MCmario is the 90's...when cocaine was the only way we can enjoy ''music''. So horrible can't stand more than 1 minutes this stuffs:

I was 12 when my ears begin to be beaten hardcore by this ''smoking dance tracks'', imagine yourself being lock in a room playing this 24h on 24 at full volume.




HungryPanda said:


> Those pesky 80's eh?




Oh man, this is kitsch love and today were more into kitsch porn. So, i take back my words, 90's are the very worst era for music, because its pure pumped up agression, 80's have good music like SADE (wich my father did NOT listen, but tv and radio share this oxygen to me):


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> I think CCA will be the new hype company. I'm the first to have the CCA C16 and they are absolutely incredible q


 
MORE INFO NEEDED!
ALARM!
PICS PLEASE!
ALARM!
LITTLE DESCRIPTION!

The spot light is on YOU, show us what you GOT!!!!

Please.


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> oh...what a nightmare...but finally MCmario is the 90's...when cocaine was the only way we can enjoy ''music''. So horrible can't stand more than 1 minutes this stuffs:
> 
> I was 12 when my ears begin to be beaten hardcore by this ''smoking dance tracks'', imagine yourself being lock in a room playing this 24h on 24 at full volume.



Never heard of MCMario. That sounds like the cheese ball crap coming out of Miami at the time. It was roller skating rink type music.

Here, try some O Fortuna on for size. Ah, the 90s techno sound...


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> MORE INFO NEEDED!
> ALARM!
> PICS PLEASE!
> ALARM!
> ...



I say all in kz thread. 3/4 post on 
It begins to page 2749


----------



## darmanastartes

Just posted my CCA-C10 review.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> I say all in kz thread. 3/4 post on
> It begins to page 2749


man....don't find it, can you gently copy paste it here or tell me the pages.

Thing I personally wanna know is if their ANY unwanted sharpness, hissing or agressive brightness???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darmanastartes said:


> Just posted my CCA-C10 review.


yeah cool....can you share your conclusion with it? Not just review link....perhaps it should became a rule or something....man, okay, I need a pause.


----------



## darmanastartes

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah cool....can you share your conclusion with it? Not just review link....perhaps it should became a rule or something....man, okay, I need a pause.


"Despite a mediocre cable and accessory selection, the CCA-C10 represents a killer value for an entry-level hybrid, with good build quality, a balanced sound signature, and great detail retrieval."


----------



## TechnoidFR (Jan 30, 2019)

@Nymphonomaniac

First post

After few hours for burn, my first impression on the C16.

They are heavy, when I take them in my hands they are very heavy comparing to other

The sound seems balanced, and tend to neutral. The treble seems slightly too elevated and, I think, there there will be the most default of this iem for few. They think to me to the KC2 signature with a bit more treble.
I ear that with battery which is, for some track, too agressive

The bass is very controlled and balanced, clearly at same line than medium. Separation of instruments are excellent too

The clarity is very excellent, voice are super clear and intelligible.

The C16 are not very airy. Less than M6 it's sure

Second post

Few more information

Very very detailed, my best item at all for this ! I think it's one of two axe of development.
The second is the neutral sound.

My Meizu 16th seems not enough good for exploit all of potential. Fortunately I received vivo nex dual display which are the master of audiophone (hi end ak portable dac normally ) for review
The hd sonata is not enough for C16, too noisy and not enough hi end for exploit them.
For the first time, my source is clearly too cheap for them. I won't have the best review because my material isn't the best, clearly... And meizu have clearly a good amply...If you have a smartphone not really dedicated to audio (easy to check, see if there is a dac or amp) the C16 will be clearly under exploited. Like all sources too basic will bring out a background noise (very sensitive) and a certain slowness, poor rendering compared to its potential. The difference between a Honor V20 and a Meizu 16th is felt and the Honor is really good in audio

Need more using but I confirm that they are tending but stay lightly colored to not be boring.
Treble stay a bit too elevated but better than as10
Two things that is interesting.
The place of instruments is far more accurate, 3D area but more again. We can see more accurately than all iem I have where the instrument are. Like comparing different light, the "light" of C16 is very accurate without diffuse around. Create better coherent sound with more precise render. I can't explain better for the moment. I can better listen the difference of instruments and mix use with different air use in the mixed track. One is very muffled but the one behind is more discreet, more airy and contrasts a lot. What is interesting is that most of the iem tested until now really put back small noises or instruments placed here and there discreetly. We can not do it or can not pay attention in the music a little dense. Here the C16 have so many drivers that we hear them much more clearly and this is natural while showing some flaws or on the contrary showing a touch more beautiful to the music. The voices are even clearer than what I have so it's even better.
It is interesting to finish with the details. It's even more detailed, the brain feels more than me coming out of the ZS7, the contrast between these 2iem is huge but full of pieces bring out a lot of little details or instruments that I heard less before, or that I did not notice.


Take a as10
Put more driver
Affine the tuning
You have a better, boosted and overpowered new as10.

Work these model, CCA shows that these company will be the premium models and kz cheaper and V shaped models.

Need more listen them with vivo nex but very interesting model, not only marketing the 16drivers are really using for better sound. The most surprising being the rather neutral signature but a bit brilliant that is not in the habits of kz

Third post

I continue my listening of the C16. I use the Vivo Nex dual display. Better dac than the Meizu. I use Korn - Path of Totality album which is very interesting. Track are very dense.

C16 are very impressive, they are very fast, clear and clean. It's clearly the most technical that I have. They are really fast, no bleed, a clarity high level which help a lot which few voices on this album. It's incredible this level of technic for this price. They are very fast, accurate, controlled. The soundstage with this accuracy is absolutely awesome. The placement of each instrument is highly accurate on the scene.

No sibilance, no harsh. Maybe agressive on some track or source.

Just WOW

PS : Thanks to miss also which seem me C16 very quickly

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bPsl8j9R

For help to have a good cooperation with them


----------



## Narayan23

[QUOTE="Nymphonomaniac, post: 14749596, 
Oh man, this is kitsch love and today were more into kitsch porn. So, i take back my words, *90's are the very worst era for music*, because its pure pumped up agression, 80's have good music like SADE (wich my father did NOT listen, but tv and radio share this oxygen to me):
[/QUOTE]

The 90´s were the best decade of my life and I feel very fortunate to have lived it, bloody fantastic musically speaking aswell. I do prefer 90´s dance / club music to today´s but I´m generally time agnostic when it comes to music, good tunes are good tunes irrespective of year, It´s a shame you don´t feel the same way.



Just in case you found the above too pumped up here´s a version you might find less terrible


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> @Nymphonomaniac
> 
> First post
> 
> ...



WOW, thanks for this long descriptive impressions. VERY appreciate man. RESPECT! And i'm happy you have a great sound phone more, it will help for sure and confirm that its problematic to have must smarthphone as only audio source (especially for not very sensitive iem, but in this case, even if well drived it can still have background noise, hissing and other sound problem)

8BA sure look to give big WOW effect about imaging and overal energy. Hooked I am for sure....(but not my wallet lol)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 30, 2019)

Narayan23 said:


> [QUOTE="Nymphonomaniac, post: 14749596,
> Oh man, this is kitsch love and today were more into kitsch porn. So, i take back my words, *90's are the very worst era for music*, because its pure pumped up agression, 80's have good music like SADE (wich my father did NOT listen, but tv and radio share this oxygen to me):



The 90´s were the best decade of my life and I feel very fortunate to have lived it, bloody fantastic musically speaking aswell. I do prefer 90´s dance / club music to today´s but I´m generally time agnostic when it comes to music, good tunes are good tunes irrespective of year, It´s a shame you don´t feel the same way.
[/QUOTE]

Lol....its just a matter of taste man, there were nice jazz and classical in the 90's for sure, as well as rock like SLINT, rap like Wu-tang or electronic like Aphex Twin or signer like Laueren Hill or Tori Amos....I talk about POP really and what was play in radio and well...everywhere. I can find entertaining some 80's or 90's retro pop music sometime. I neither like dance music of this era as dance music of today, but again, its just my taste.

I'm sincerly happy that you enjoy music, whatever the style, its what matter really! Cheers!


----------



## DBaldock9

.


----------



## paulindss

DBaldock9 said:


> .



Besides the meme, if we compare a quiet with lots of dynamics recording in vinyl with a masterized loud and lacking dynamic on FLAC, the meme indeed explains the phenomena, even when digital lossless files are objectively better than vynil.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> WOW, thanks for this long descriptive impressions. VERY appreciate man. RESPECT! And i'm happy you have a great sound phone more, it will help for sure and confirm that its problematic to have must smarthphone as only audio source (especially for not very sensitive iem, but in this case, even if well drived it can still have background noise, hissing and other sound problem)
> 
> 8BA sure look to give big WOW effect about imaging and overal energy. Hooked I am for sure....(but not my wallet lol)



For the phone, clearly, it's complicated to have a good source. I don't have the better version of Meizu 16th. The plus version have better dac. But this Meizu had a good from Meizu France... So... And I'm poor...sooo....
And the meizu is not very expensive ( 350€ on Ali, 450€ in france ). The sound is very excellent for this price

But I'm happy to have vivo, I know that they use akm mobile dac ( the best ) and I hear clearly that. But the hifi is not functional with Deezer...I must to find a solution to have. Mp3/flac version. ( Founded ). Strange to use them but... It's vivo 

After you have good smartphone work correct source. Oppo, Samsung, now huawei with the integrated dac of kirin 980.
LG, HTC, meizu, vivo create real smartphone for audio. It's very interesting to listen that. But need a dap to understand the difference... I'll see with Jim but if you have any reference for less than 100$ it will be interesting

But this iem is so huge ! Far far better than my headset, the very good 1more h1707. They need a very good source to really appreciate the beast inside 16 drivers.
The most problem I feel that the in seems don't exploited to the maximum. I don't know why but I feel this. And it was true after receurec the vivo which seems good source for. But with better, maybe the sound will be fairly better... Need to know that


Oh and Nicehck N3 ordered !


----------



## reddistic

TechnoidFR said:


> For the phone, clearly, it's complicated to have a good source. I don't have the better version of Meizu 16th. The plus version have better dac. But this Meizu had a good from Meizu France... So... And I'm poor...sooo....
> And the meizu is not very expensive ( 350€ on Ali, 450€ in france ). The sound is very excellent for this price
> 
> But I'm happy to have vivo, I know that they use akm mobile dac ( the best ) and I hear clearly that. But the hifi is not functional with Deezer...I must to find a solution to have. Mp3/flac version. ( Founded ). Strange to use them but... It's vivo
> ...



I ordered Nicehck N3 for 45$ + 5$ for 8core cable and bluetooth cable. I also ordered Cca c16 For 89$ but I am thinking that maybe I could find better option for 89$. Theres no enough reviews for  C16


----------



## TechnoidFR

reddistic said:


> I ordered Nicehck N3 for 45$ + 5$ for 8core cable and bluetooth cable. I also ordered Cca c16 For 89$ but I am thinking that maybe I could find better option for 89$. Theres no enough reviews for  C16




I'm the  only one who receive them for the moment. So I understand but which 2/3 few great iem 50/100$ it's the best that I have

Don't know the audbos p4 for example. But I think there will be a hype train for the C16.
C10  is a good first iem. Very very good.

Cca is KZv2.0


----------



## kadas152

Couldn’t resist N3 they look very interesting and $50 with bluetooth and 8core cables seems to be good deal. Don’t need more bluetooth cables but really wanted good 8core and $5 is awesome deal  
It was my most expensive purchase and bit over my intended budget. So I will have to wait some time before buying any more.

I hope they will sound as good as promised


----------



## SiggyFraud

Can someone please confirm, whether 5mm diameter steel mesh is the right size for CCA C10?
Just realized I lost one. 
Hope that's not what you guys meant by saying that C10 opens up with time


----------



## slinbin

SiggyFraud said:


> Can someone please confirm, whether 5mm diameter steel mesh is the right size for CCA C10?
> Just realized I lost one.
> Hope that's not what you guys meant by saying that C10 opens up with time


Well I was considering removing these on mine.
I would much prefer textile (soft) filters instead of these metal pates as my logic tells me they must reflect a great deal inwards, but I much rather have some input from someone more knowledgeable than me....
What is you take on the resulting sound ?


----------



## Hellsigh

Can anyone recommend what earphones to buy that sound like the Vsonic GR02 BE or better for the price of 50$?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I really wonder how TRN IM1 and Auglamour F300 compare....don't knowwhy but I feelthey might have similar soundsig (im surely wrong, wich is why i wonder...).

Anyone got both??

By the way, mine loose a faceplate and I need to stick it back...so, im a little less hysterical about construction and will update my review to note this.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, I update my review of Z5000 and include a much needed comparaison with V2 model....but im not even sure its on sale anymore...wich is a good thing cause its a boring version of V1.


----------



## SiggyFraud

SiggyFraud said:


> Can someone please confirm, whether 5mm diameter steel mesh is the right size for CCA C10?
> Just realized I lost one.
> Hope that's not what you guys meant by saying that C10 opens up with time


Seriously guys, if someone who owns the C10 could measure the nozzle or mesh diameter with something more accurate than a ruler, that would be great.
Also, should I go for a "grille" type cover like the original, or try something like this https://bit.ly/2Ge6Q1Q


----------



## Slater (Jan 31, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> Seriously guys, if someone who owns the C10 could measure the nozzle or mesh diameter with something more accurate than a ruler, that would be great.
> Also, should I go for a "grille" type cover like the original, or try something like this https://bit.ly/2Ge6Q1Q



I personally don’t like the ones with holes.

They look cool and sexy from the outside, but the adhesive ring covers up more than 1/2 of the total holes. That means the sound is actually only going through a small handful of pin holes.

So when your IEM has a huge 5mm nozzle (for example), it’s effectively reduced to about 1.5mm of overall “open” surface area. The rest is blocked by the adhesive and the solid metal part of the nozzle screen that doesn’t have holes.

And _that_ affects the tuning. Now, whether it was accounted for when the manufacturer tuned it will be unknown to the end user. But I always assume it was _not_ accounted for, because why design a huge 5mm nozzle (for example) in the 1st place, if it’s going to be chocked down to a small fraction of that. If fact was the care, they would have just make the nozzle 2 or 3mm and used a stainless mesh filter. Make sense?

This photo illustrates it perfectly, as it shows both the front (on the left) and the BACK (on the right) of the nozzle screen:




With the stainless mesh screen types of nozzle filters, there is still an adhesive ring, but the overall open surface area is much higher because there is less metal and more open space due to the woven design.

Now, for those interested, one way to test the effect is to remove the nozzle screen altogether. If the sound improves, go with a mesh type. If the sound worsens, put the stock one with holes back. But in my experience, it almost always improves with a less restrictive (or no) mesh nozzle screen.

The fact that they only cost a few cents each, makes it a cheap and easy upgrade that anyone can do regardless of skill level.


----------



## CoiL

drey101 said:


> So I did a short listen and comparison between the CCA C10 and the Auglamour F300:
> *
> tldr;
> F300 is brighter, clearer, more analytical. Not good for all songs
> ...


Was thinking about getting C10 for workout IEM but many lately say they are great all-arounders but too forgiving and "smooth".
By Your description, comparison and F300 being singe DD - I think I`ll still go with F300 and already see some mods in my head that can fix some "issues" ;P


----------



## reddistic

I am really impatient about listening my c16, N3 and zs7 all on the way from china. I hope my kirin 980 mate 20X phone will give enough quality sound, in case planning to but fiio M3K.


----------



## Markolav

Nymphonomaniac said:


> By the way, I update my review of Z5000 and include a much needed comparaison with V2 model....but im not even sure its on sale anymore...wich is a good thing cause its a boring version of V1.



Interesting, i should receive Z5000 during the following week if not tomorrow. I have no idea which version its going to be. I will write my impressions here.


----------



## reddistic

TechnoidFR said:


> I'm the  only one who receive them for the moment. So I understand but which 2/3 few great iem 50/100$ it's the best that I have
> 
> Don't know the audbos p4 for example. But I think there will be a hype train for the C16.
> C10  is a good first iem. Very very good.
> ...



Should I buy C10 or C16 is better in all terms?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

reddistic said:


> I am really impatient about listening my c16, N3 and zs7 all on the way from china. I hope my kirin 980 mate 20X phone will give enough quality sound, in case planning to but fiio M3K.



Im desperate about potential audiophile that perhaps ruin big part of their iem-earbuds-headphones sound potential because having only a phone as audio source, man, perhaps give a try to Radsone ES100 or a budget DAP that can be use as otg dac too??? 

Just saying. 

In another hands: great iem choice and please share you toughs about C16-N3-ZS7 bro!!!!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Markolav said:


> Interesting, i should receive Z5000 during the following week if not tomorrow. I have no idea which version its going to be. I will write my impressions here.



Congrat man, if its the bass you crave for and non fatiguing sound (for me at least, some find fatiguing bassy iem, wich happen with the Alpha Delta AD01 sometime with me but not with Z5000) you will like them, hope so because they will survice nuclear war!
As seen in pics included in review its easy to know...by the sound too, its not horrifious, but i just don't understand the tuning....as if the driver in there wasnt mean to be tuned this way because smooth treble.


----------



## reddistic

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Im desperate about potential audiophile that perhaps ruin big part of their iem-earbuds-headphones sound potential because having only a phone as audio source, man, perhaps give a try to Radsone ES100 or a budget DAP that can be use as otg dac too???
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> In another hands: great iem choice and please share you toughs about C16-N3-ZS7 bro!!!!!!



I will share as soon as possible once I get them on my hands  I thought mate20x is a good source but I think I could buy a "M3K" or "Hiditz ap60 II" or "Shanling M0 (too small screen for my yeti hands)" or "Aigo 105plus" or "Ziku hk-x9" or something else.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

reddistic said:


> I will share as soon as possible once I get them on my hands  I thought mate20x is a good source but I think I could buy a "M3K" or "Hiditz ap60 II" or "Shanling M0 (too small screen for my yeti hands)" or "Aigo 105plus" or "Ziku hk-x9" or something else.



I will try the Ziku HK-X9 soon because i finaly Buy it after months of wet dreams about him. 
If your patient enough I will confirm if OTG dac work with it....or i can try to ask to some owner of my budget audio facebook group....


----------



## reddistic

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I will try the Ziku HK-X9 soon because i finaly Buy it after months of wet dreams about him.
> If your patient enough I will confirm if OTG dac work with it....or i can try to ask to some owner of my budget audio facebook group....


I have time, theres too many choices thank you


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Just ordered the MH755 for $7.95 shipped. 1-3 days shipping so should have them by early next week. If they end up being legit, and they are as good as they are supposed to be, I will order a few more for gifts. 

Tic toc...


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just ordered the MH755 for $7.95 shipped. 1-3 days shipping so should have them by early next week. If they end up being legit, and they are as good as they are supposed to be, I will order a few more for gifts.
> 
> Tic toc...



What are gonna do about the cable (recable, convert to mmcx, use as-is w/a Bluetooth adapter)?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> What are gonna do about the cable (recable, convert to mmcx, use as-is w/a Bluetooth adapter)?



 I used J cables quite a bit back in the late 90's early 00's so J cable doesn't bother me at all. I would probably leave it as is.


----------



## Slater (Jan 31, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> I used J cables quite a bit back in the late 90's early 00's so J cable doesn't bother me at all. I would probably leave it as is.



I know, but the whole cable is only like 12” long! The reason is the 755 is designed to be used with the Bluetooth adapter (ie clipping it to your shirt).

The version that has a normal length cable is the 750. However, they are supposedly tuned different than the 755 (boosted low end). And there 750 is counterfeited more, so it’s easier to get a genuine 755 than it is to get a genuine 750.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jan 31, 2019)

Slater said:


> I know, but the whole cable is only like 12” long!


Ah!  Missed that. Found em and then ordered them. I will probably duct tape the DAP  to the top of my head then. 

Audio technica used to use those short cables on their iems back in the day and also include the longer adapter cable.  I can use that for now. 

Of course assuming that they real.


----------



## Slater (Jan 31, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Ah!  Missed that. Found em and then ordered them. I will probably duct tape the DAP  to the top of my head then.
> 
> Audio technica used to use those short cables on their iems back in the day and also include the longer adapter cable.  I can use that for now.
> 
> Of course assuming that they real.



Well, luckily the shells are very easy to pop open. So if you’re handy with a soldering iron, you’ll be able to swap the cable out no problem.

Or they DO work great with a Bluetooth adapter. I use mine with the Xiaomi Bluetooth receiver, which works perfectly.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 31, 2019)

CCA C10 review of phonograph review site is so so....i'm confuse. DO you think it reflect the true???

http://www.thephonograph.net/cca-c1...H6Z_5grIBpnIHsA33oCswBbknfbd6Mdzu4G5S15oeGs6I


----------



## eclein

Nymphonomaniac said:


> CCA C10 review of phonograph review site is so so....i'm confuse. DO you think it reflect the true???



I’m firm in my feeling that C10 is the best I’ve ever heard so far... I’m 61....got lots more time to fiddle around with iems but don’t sweat...give them time to break in mine seem better each day. I think you’ll like Nymphono!


----------



## Slater (Jan 31, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> CCA C10 review of phonograph review site is so so....i'm confuse. DO you think it reflect the true???
> 
> http://www.thephonograph.net/cca-c1...H6Z_5grIBpnIHsA33oCswBbknfbd6Mdzu4G5S15oeGs6I



I usually take what that site says for a grain of salt, since it leans so heavily on the advertising/affiliate side. It’s too difficult to trust when they are benefiting from coupon and affiliate sales.

However, with that said, their review is interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Lurk650

Just done with another quick 20 min listen of the C10, balanced into my ES100, streaming Spotify. They are solid.


----------



## eclein

I read the review....mine were peaky the first hour and bass was none existent....now they are superb! I posted all along the way from arrival through the bogus cable issue to nirvana!!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Man....i sincerly hate phonograph (is it a human or robot anyway?), its really a torture to go there...and not just because of this agressive advertising invasion that I feel really irrespectfull for readers but because of how weird he describ sound and always talk about freakin EQ!

But i search a reason NOT to buy C10!

And unfortunately this other reviews (as well as ALL of ya) trigger my positive curiosity again...
https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/...uEBZIwH4OxdilNXaEOOXLqRhWQVGPojh9Oub0jhutiiKI

But...what about this supposed high mids sibilance?? That sincerly make me afraid cause i think im sensible to this very spike.


----------



## Darksoul

My vote is for KZ ZST Pro, I would go as far as call them giant slayers. I brought one for a coworker and compared them next to my Vega, damn they have no business sounding that good, specially next to something like the Vega, nice bass, nice details. Get them and wonder why would you pay more than 17 dollars for in ear monitors.


----------



## eclein

No spikes with C10, first hour only. In a few hours I’m buying C16 based on C10 and our french friends info......I’m not spending money for C16 if the 10’s were easy to not listen too......I use them all day, everyday with my Fiio M6. Deep breaths nymphono!!
Peace


----------



## drey101 (Feb 1, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Was thinking about getting C10 for workout IEM but many lately say they are great all-arounders but too forgiving and "smooth".
> By Your description, comparison and F300 being singe DD - I think I`ll still go with F300 and already see some mods in my head that can fix some "issues" ;P



I've been listening to the F300 since I got it, and even though I really like how it sounds, I'm still hesitant to recommend it to people as I've noticed how bad it sounds like on some songs.  I have a feeling it might be polarizing for people, unlike the C10 which can fit the bill for a lot of people. Since you're getting the KP anyway, maybe you can hold off on temptation and play around with that one first? I'm pretty sure others who've already ordered/have the F300 are going to post their impressions soon on it. 

Important sidenote regarding the F300. It seemed quite durable, but I've just noticed that there is a little bit of play with the 2pin slot on the left bud. This might lead to the 2 pin slot to break without warning. :/ Fit wise, I like how it feels in the ear since it's tiny, and shallow.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Man....i sincerly hate phonograph (is it a human or robot anyway?), its really a torture to go there...and not just because of this agressive advertising invasion that I feel really irrespectfull for readers but because of how weird he describ sound and always talk about freakin EQ!
> 
> But i search a reason NOT to buy C10!
> 
> ...


That review you found from medium describes the C10 pretty nicely imo. Yes, there is a hint of sibilance, but I've noticed it with "sh" sounds not "s", and I don't experiences spikes with the C10. The M6/DMG is actually more sibilant than the C10, so if you find the sibilance in M6 to be alright, then you shouldn't have an issue with the C10.


----------



## AncientSw0rd (Feb 1, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Was thinking about getting C10 for workout IEM but many lately say they are great all-arounders but too forgiving and "smooth".
> By Your description, comparison and F300 being singe DD - I think I`ll still go with F300 and already see some mods in my head that can fix some "issues" ;P



I just got the f300 in today. Short listen and I agree with what drey said. They sound pretty good, but I also picked up some weird vocals in a Tove Lo song I was listening to. Nice punch to it though when I tried it with some old school rap for testing. Definitely more balanced tuning than something like the KZ ZS7. I don't have the C10 to compare it to.


----------



## drey101

AncientSw0rd said:


> I just got the f300 in today. Short listen and I agree with what drey said. They sound pretty good, but I also picked up some weird vocals in a Tove Lo song I was listening to. Nice punch to it though when I tried it with some old school rap for testing. Definitely more balanced tuning than something like the KZ ZS7. I don't have the C10 to compare it to.


Sweet! As I only have a Sonata HD, can you check out how it reacts with different DACs or with an AMP or with a balanced cable? Part of me feels that it might sound even better with a better DAC/AMP.


----------



## AncientSw0rd

drey101 said:


> Sweet! As I only have a Sonata HD, can you check out how it reacts with different DACs or with an AMP or with a balanced cable? Part of me feels that it might sound even better with a better DAC/AMP.



I'll try it out tomorrow with some different sources. I did put a different cable on it already. The stock cable wasn't too bad, but I hate those guides that wrap back around, under the ear.


----------



## kp1821

New TinHifi T3 ! Don't know how much they will cost but i found these videos. 
Unboxing


----------



## drey101

kp1821 said:


> New TinHifi T3 ! Don't know how much they will cost but i found these videos.
> Unboxing



Been keeping an eye out as well, and his reviews are very promising. Given the price increase from T2 to T2 Pro, these might be more expensive still, especially with that nice looking cable.


----------



## TechnoidFR

reddistic said:


> Should I buy C10 or C16 is better in all terms?



Complicated to answer at this question

First part it's absolutely not the same price
Second part it's not the same signature.

C10 are more vshape with airy sound. Sounds similar to zs7 which is less airy and more impact. C10 have slightly more subbass and zs7 more midbass.

C16 is more like as10. More technical approach with neutral or very slightly vshape. The sound is very awesome but less fun than C10, c16 are ultra fast, hyper accurate, great render and natural but need a good source. ( Meizu is not enough to exploite the speed of c16 )
It's A technological showcase for me. 

C10 is a heavy corrected zs10. Same hardware, better PCB, better intern arrangements and a sound completely different but very fun and great tuning.

It's for that I have zs7 and c16 in my top 3. They are totally different but both are very great


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 1, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> CCA C10 review of phonograph review site is so so....i'm confuse. DO you think it reflect the true???
> 
> http://www.thephonograph.net/cca-c1...H6Z_5grIBpnIHsA33oCswBbknfbd6Mdzu4G5S15oeGs6I


LOL!...They definitely didn't give them anytime to beak in! Did anyone else checkout their "CONS"? -Rolled-off highs, sharp fatiguing and harsh peaks? They even post one ticket of recommendation? What have they been smokin'? Even many reviewers like you and I at head-fi write reviews more accurate and professional than this unpredictable website mainly full of advertisements! Those that write in a more professional level in head-fi I definitely respect more!
It seems more as a conspiracy to bash a product in order to stay afloat!...Don't you think? 

I would take that website's "reviews or opinions" with a grain of salt. 







-Clear


----------



## eclein

Clear I knew you’d see those cons.....”hurry review these lunch is in ten”.....lol....plug, play, review, lunch!
Alot of better dependable reviewers here in my opinion.........
*C16s coming Saturday!*


----------



## DynamicEars

kp1821 said:


> New TinHifi T3 ! Don't know how much they will cost but i found these videos.
> Unboxing




He said if you like those 3 : DM6, kanas pro, and TSMR 3, youll like this more! (whatttttttt??!!)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

1clearhead said:


> LOL!...They definitely didn't give them anytime to beak in! Did anyone else checkout their "CONS"? -Rolled-off highs, sharp fatiguing and harsh peaks? They even post one ticket of recommendation? What have they been smokin'? Even many reviewers like you and I at head-fi write reviews more accurate and professional than this unpredictable website mainly full of advertisements! Those that write in a more professional level in head-fi I definitely respect more!
> It seems more as a conspiracy to bash a product in order to stay afloat!...Don't you think?
> 
> I would take that website's "reviews or opinions" with a grain of salt.
> ...



Truly second Clear's points here. C10 is like wine it gets better with time. 25hrs in and now I feel like I'm listening a really premium IEM. And I feel they'll still get better with time as when I'm listening to music I feel they're still holding something back.


----------



## Leonccyiu

I wanted to mention the phonograph review of the C10 as well. I find it curious that it doesn't score as well as how good everybody says it is. One inconsistency I notice is that despite having the same shells as the KZ ZSN, the C10 scores lower for isolation although it has the same comfort score, this is despite the C10 having no vents on the backplate.

The phonograph however gives top marks to the ****, it's score for mids are the highest, and the **** are their editors choice, hence my interest in the product.

I've tried to contact them about their scoring system but got no reply. They do pump out reviews quite fast which makes me question the thoroughness.


----------



## crabdog

Dani157 said:


> Truly second Clear's points here. C10 is like wine it gets better with time. 25hrs in and now I feel like I'm listening a really premium IEM. And I feel they'll still get better with time as when I'm listening to music I feel they're still holding something back.


FWIW I did _not_ notice any change in the C10 from out of the box to 50+ hours use and there was no change in my measurements either (yes I checked). Just sayin' YMMV.


----------



## rad7 (Feb 1, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just ordered the Nicehck N3 with a bluetooth cable and 8 core cable all for $50 thanks to a deal Jim had on the Nicehck Twitter page. Also Jim replaced my TRN H1 that came wired out of phase. Figured I'd just have to fix it myself since showing headphones are out of phase is hard on a video. Jim at Nicehck is seriously a great guy to buy from.



Did you return the defective TRN H1 back to China? I'm asking this because I had a bad experience with my order from his store.

I got a defective TRN BT20 (the left button was unclickable out-of-the-box due to a loose charging port). He asked me to ship it back to China via registered mail so that he can replace it with another unit. Of course, the cost of mailing it back to China exceeded the $29 price of the product, so it didn't make any sense to do that. Then he asked me to pay $8 for shipping so that he could ship another TRN BT 20. I did not like TRN BT 20 at all because I think it is a flawed product, so it didn't make sense for me to own 2 of them with one being defective. I asked Jim if he could give me some discount on CCA C10 instead, and I was given a discount of just $4! 

Oh and I also bought KZ ES4 along with TRN BT20, which also turned to be defective (it has severe driver flex on 1 side). Naturally, I was put off by aliexpress for a while after all this.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

crabdog said:


> FWIW I did _not_ notice any change in the C10 from out of the box to 50+ hours use and there was no change in my measurements either (yes I checked). Just sayin' YMMV.



Maybe you did not notice any changes. Completely understandable.


----------



## Markolav (Feb 1, 2019)

My Z5000 arrived. For some reason they shipped my pair with this cheap looking- and feeling orange-black case instead of the leather one:






What this text is supposed to mean...






Sound seems to depend heavily on the used tips, with silicones bass is pretty much non-existent and Nicehck-foams made them sound kind of congested. Fortunately eartips from Bosshifi B3 seem to suit fine for them. These dont sound bad at all.


----------



## Nimweth

Leonccyiu said:


> I wanted to mention the phonograph review of the C10 as well. I find it curious that it doesn't score as well as how good everybody says it is. One inconsistency I notice is that despite having the same shells as the KZ ZSN, the C10 scores lower for isolation although it has the same comfort score, this is despite the C10 having no vents on the backplate.
> 
> The phonograph however gives top marks to the ****, it's score for mids are the highest, and the **** are their editors choice, hence my interest in the product.
> 
> I've tried to contact them about their scoring system but got no reply. They do pump out reviews quite fast which makes me question the thoroughness.


Yes, I find the C10 review puzzling. I have the **** as well and it is my current favourite, but it only just shades the C10 into second place. At around $25 the **** is a no-brainer!


----------



## kp1821

DynamicEars said:


> He said if you like those 3 : DM6, kanas pro, and TSMR 3, youll like this more! (whatttttttt??!!)


Hope they don't price them silly expensive as the FR graph looks good and i would probably want listen to them. But it is still very early to get hyped. Didn't like that for just a bit different tuning they asked for more for the Pro version of T2.


----------



## weedophile

I just have a question. Does the DM6, MKP and the TSMR share the same signature? If they dont then it doesnt make sense saying if we like them we will also love the Tinaudio T3. Just saying.


----------



## crabdog

Dani157 said:


> Maybe you did not notice any changes. Completely understandable.


Maybe there weren't any changes. Completely plausible.


----------



## 1clearhead

Leonccyiu said:


> I wanted to mention the phonograph review of the C10 as well. I find it curious that it doesn't score as well as how good everybody says it is. One inconsistency I notice is that despite having the same shells as the KZ ZSN, the C10 scores lower for isolation although it has the same comfort score, this is despite the C10 having no vents on the backplate.
> 
> The phonograph however gives top marks to the ****, it's score for mids are the highest, and the **** are their editors choice, hence my interest in the product.
> 
> I've tried to contact them about their scoring system but got no reply. They do pump out reviews quite fast which makes me question the thoroughness.


Funny they mentioned to give the D-T-6 a score of 20 if possible? What?   Who is the writer there?  Suspicious? Must be hating on head-fi reviewers. Who knows?


----------



## DynamicEars

kp1821 said:


> Hope they don't price them silly expensive as the FR graph looks good and i would probably want listen to them. But it is still very early to get hyped. Didn't like that for just a bit different tuning they asked for more for the Pro version of T2.



Yeah hopefully just few bucks above T2. I think from that graph, this time they want to make more fun iem, see that bass boost. But i believe in Tin audio. High chance these will be good.



weedophile said:


> I just have a question. Does the DM6, MKP and the TSMR share the same signature? If they dont then it doesnt make sense saying if we like them we will also love the Tinaudio T3. Just saying.


AFAIK, DM6 brighter than MKP, TSMR can be adjusted, MKP neutral . Maybe the point is, about techincal abilites, they all 3 have great technical abilities, highly praised in $200 area, clear, good soundstage, relatively balanced. 



1clearhead said:


> Funny they mentioned to give the D-T-6 a score of 20 if possible? What?   Who is the writer there?  Suspicious? Must be hating on head-fi reviewers. Who knows?


owner of the s3nf-3-R


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Feb 1, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Did you return the defective TRN H1 back to China? I'm asking this because I had a bad experience with my order from his store.
> 
> I got a defective TRN BT20 (the left button was unclickable out-of-the-box due to a loose charging port). He asked me to ship it back to China via registered mail so that he can replace it with another unit. Of course, the cost of mailing it back to China exceeded the $29 price of the product, so it didn't make any sense to do that. Then he asked me to pay $8 for shipping so that he could ship another TRN BT 20. I did not like TRN BT 20 at all because I think it is a flawed product, so it didn't make sense for me to own 2 of them with one being defective. I asked Jim if he could give me some discount on CCA C10 instead, and I was given a discount of just $4!
> 
> Oh and I also bought KZ ES4 along with TRN BT20, which also turned to be defective (it has severe driver flex on 1 side). Naturally, I was put off by aliexpress for a while after all this.


No since they only cost $10 I knew shipping would cost more than they were worth so I just ask for a refund without return initially then added I would take a replacement being sent.


----------



## MidSmoothness

weedophile said:


> I just have a question. Does the DM6, MKP and the TSMR share the same signature? If they dont then it doesnt make sense saying if we like them we will also love the Tinaudio T3. Just saying.



This guy is just repeating things 4-5 times in his reviews. He could do his reviews in 2 min, but instead he takes 12 by just repeating what he already said. I find his reviews quite awful tbh.


----------



## CoiL

drey101 said:


> I've been listening to the F300 since I got it, and even though I really like how it sounds, I'm still hesitant to recommend it to people as I've noticed how bad it sounds like on some songs.  I have a feeling it might be polarizing for people, unlike the C10 which can fit the bill for a lot of people. Since you're getting the KP anyway, maybe you can hold off on temptation and play around with that one first? I'm pretty sure others who've already ordered/have the F300 are going to post their impressions soon on it.
> 
> Important sidenote regarding the F300. It seemed quite durable, but I've just noticed that there is a little bit of play with the 2pin slot on the left bud. This might lead to the 2 pin slot to break without warning. :/ Fit wise, I like how it feels in the ear since it's tiny, and shallow.
> 
> ...





AncientSw0rd said:


> I just got the f300 in today. Short listen and I agree with what drey said. They sound pretty good, but I also picked up some weird vocals in a Tove Lo song I was listening to. Nice punch to it though when I tried it with some old school rap for testing. Definitely more balanced tuning than something like the KZ ZS7. I don't have the C10 to compare it to.


Ok. Will put it still on hold then. I`ll have KP very soon but won`t be using them for workout. That`s why I wanted F300.



kp1821 said:


> New TinHifi T3 ! Don't know how much they will cost but i found these videos.
> Unboxing




M`kay, this is interesting...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> LOL!...They definitely didn't give them anytime to beak in! Did anyone else checkout their "CONS"? -Rolled-off highs, sharp fatiguing and harsh peaks? They even post one ticket of recommendation? What have they been smokin'? Even many reviewers like you and I at head-fi write reviews more accurate and professional than this unpredictable website mainly full of advertisements! Those that write in a more professional level in head-fi I definitely respect more!
> It seems more as a conspiracy to bash a product in order to stay afloat!...Don't you think?
> 
> I would take that website's "reviews or opinions" with a grain of salt.
> ...



So. True.

Hope nobody take me wrong....PHONOGRAPH is on my top 5 worst review site!!!! Litteraly unreadable...but sometime they are the only one to show some pics LOL and very vague idea like for the ZIKU HK-X9 dap...

to be honnest, i give more credit to generously shared impressions find here than most reviews I read ANYWHERE. I make some stat from different subjective impressions I read...check at graph even if not always revealing about proper sound (last example is the Alpha delta D6 that show very pumped up mids but soundquite neutral in fact)...anyway, always using our brain and not our impulsive emotional side is a must....even if hard. 

About that, wich between C10 and ZSN have more upper mids sibilance?????


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

In another hand. Me-Very-SAD.

Don't know what happen with QC these days...but its not better than before. 

  

I wake up and it was...poped up....first time it was metal plate (you see the glue? I stick it) and now whole thing What What What!!!


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> Well, luckily the shells are very easy to pop open. So if you’re handy with a soldering iron, you’ll be able to swap the cable out no problem.
> 
> Or they DO work great with a Bluetooth adapter. I use mine with the Xiaomi Bluetooth receiver, which works perfectly.



Good to know. Might tinker around with em if I feel antsy. I have a few cables that I ordered from Aliexpress for a differeant job.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> CCA C10 review of phonograph review site is so so....i'm confuse. DO you think it reflect the true???
> 
> http://www.thephonograph.net/cca-c1...H6Z_5grIBpnIHsA33oCswBbknfbd6Mdzu4G5S15oeGs6I



Nothing about that review even suggest that he/she/it even listened to them. Its okay though. C10 is a great iem. I'm sensitive to sibilance and I do fine with them. I also spend quite a bit of time listening to 90's Black Metal which was always mixed very hot, or so it seems, and a lot of JPOP, with mousey squeeky girls singing and everything mixed with an emphasis on upper mids. I don't have an issue with either genre. But that's just me.

I suppose it is possible that the reviewer pulled the biggest no no in review history and listened to one pair for a couple hours and then immediately put on C10 and ran through 2-3 songs and posted their review. LOL I could see that. A couple weeks ago I had used ZSN all day at work, about 5-6 hours worth. Came home and needed to walk my dogs. Grabbed EMX500 off the hook and couldn't take them for even 1 minute. They sounded so warm and overly muddy. There was no definition. They sounded horrible. Had to grab much brighter earbuds. The next morning after I woke up, I went to walk the dogs and grabbed the EMX500 again and everything was perfect again. They sounded as great as they always do. My brain was just burned into the brighter more mids forward ZSN.

I dunno, maybe that's what happened. LOL. I just know that C10 isn't a bass head phone, the mids are not what I would call overly warm, and the highs are not harsh or peaky. Its a mostly balanced mild U signature with clean natural mids and a smoother more refined treble compared directly to ZSN.


----------



## loomisjohnson

BadReligionPunk said:


> Good to know. Might tinker around with em if I feel antsy. I have a few cables that I ordered from Aliexpress for a differeant job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's funny, though hardly surprising, how the zsn has gone from acclaimed masterpiece to just another kz. i'd give the c10 another two weeks or so before it's displaced by some new miracle iem.
the looming question is whether the c10 is different enough form the zsn to justify having both (not, of course, that that really matters)....thus far i've honored my no more iem new year's resolution...


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

MidSmoothness said:


> This guy is just repeating things 4-5 times in his reviews. He could do his reviews in 2 min, but instead he takes 12 by just repeating what he already said. I find his reviews quite awful tbh.



Videos over 10 minutes are monitized differently, making more overall money.

That affects all creators, not singling out any one in particular.

That’s why there’s so many videos are 10-12 minutes now, especially ones that could have been 2-6 minutes back in the old days.

That’s why you have some stream of consciousness creators repeating themselves or summarizing the same points multiple times. And many if not most creators now talk...real...slow. So slow in fact, that I usually watch most videos at 1.5 or even 2x speed now (which actually makes them sound like they’re talking at a normal pace).


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So. True.
> 
> Hope nobody take me wrong....PHONOGRAPH is on my top 5 worst review site!!!! Litteraly unreadable...but sometime they are the only one to show some pics LOL and very vague idea like for the ZIKU HK-X9 dap...
> 
> ...


 Definitely, ZSN


----------



## Zerohour88

loomisjohnson said:


> it's funny, though hardly surprising, how the zsn has gone from acclaimed masterpiece to just another kz. i'd give the c10 another two weeks or so before it's displaced by some new miracle iem.
> the looming question is whether the c10 is different enough form the zsn to justify having both (not, of course, that that really matters)....thus far i've honored my no more iem new year's resolution...



I'm still shilling the ZSN to all my normal friends who wants a nice IEM for less than usd$15. Its done its job, displacing the previous gen's models as the sub $20 mainstay.

then there's the "MH755 makes all sub $250 chi-fi IEMs irrelevant" club (trust me, it exists)


----------



## 1clearhead

Nymphonomaniac said:


> In another hand. Me-Very-SAD.
> 
> Don't know what happen with QC these days...but its not better than before.
> 
> ...


Maybe, Slater could shine in on some crafty ideas to fix your situation. He does excellent work on small projects!


----------



## Adide

1clearhead said:


> Maybe, Slater could shine in on some crafty ideas to fix your situation. He does excellent work on small projects!



The fellow on the cover looks completely baffled: "What on Earth happened here...!? Yeah, well, back on today's news..."


----------



## TechnoidFR

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So. True.
> 
> Hope nobody take me wrong....PHONOGRAPH is on my top 5 worst review site!!!! Litteraly unreadable...but sometime they are the only one to show some pics LOL and very vague idea like for the ZIKU HK-X9 dap...
> 
> ...




I'm agree, I don't understand their review...I don't read them because not reliable

Zsn have more upper sibilance but stay light and rare


----------



## HungryPanda

Markolav said:


> My Z5000 arrived. For some reason they shipped my pair with this cheap looking- and feeling orange-black case instead of the leather one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have luckily been upgraded to the dt100 cable


----------



## BadReligionPunk

loomisjohnson said:


> it's funny, though hardly surprising, how the zsn has gone from acclaimed masterpiece to just another kz. i'd give the c10 another two weeks or so before it's displaced by some new miracle iem.
> the looming question is whether the c10 is different enough form the zsn to justify having both (not, of course, that that really matters)....thus far i've honored my no more iem new year's resolution...



ZSN and C10 share some qualities but are overall different signatures.  
I also wouldn't say that ZSN or C10 are going anywhere.  They will be talked about 2 years from now,  much in the same way cm5 and t2 are. They are true legend status IEMs. Doesn't mean that everyone will like them or that they are perfect.  ChiFi is excelling at such a rapid pace,  I'm sure they will both be surpassed in value someday.  They both still good though.


----------



## crabdog

By the way, guys, I liked the V2 but I am loving the V2ii (rev). Will have more details and a full review in the near future.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> I'm still shilling the ZSN to all my normal friends who wants a nice IEM for less than usd$15. Its done its job, displacing the previous gen's models as the sub $20 mainstay.
> 
> then there's the "MH755 makes all sub $250 chi-fi IEMs irrelevant" club (trust me, it exists)



MH755 is good, but definitely not _that_ good. And add in the fact that 95% of people are gonna have to change out the cable to make it really usable (unless they are toddlers, midgets, or oompaloompas).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> MH755 is good, but definitely not _that_ good. And add in the fact that 95% of people are gonna have to change out the cable to make it really usable (unless they are toddlers, midgets, or oompaloompas).


Hmm.... Oompaloompas. Maybe that's what Sony was thinking with the green and orange tips. Seems very fitting when I think about it.


----------



## 1clearhead

TechnoidFR said:


> I'm agree, I don't understand their review...I don't read them because not reliable
> 
> Zsn have more upper sibilance but stay light and rare


Well? Only time will tell how far the writer will post absurd and erratic reviews before digging a hole for himself. 

NOT RELIABLE AT ALL!


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> MH755 is good, but definitely not _that_ good. And add in the fact that 95% of people are gonna have to change out the cable to make it really usable (unless they are toddlers, midgets, or oompaloompas).


Man!...I love the oompaloompas! Who doesn't love Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

But Daddy! I want an Oompaloompa!


----------



## silverfishla

BadReligionPunk said:


> But Daddy! I want an Oompaloompa!


I want an Oompaloompa NOWWWW!!!


----------



## Nimweth

Is





crabdog said:


> By the way, guys, I liked the V2 but I am loving the V2ii (rev). Will have more details and a full review in the near future.


Is that the V2 single DD that looks like the TinAudio T2?


----------



## MidSmoothness

crabdog said:


> By the way, guys, I liked the V2 but I am loving the V2ii (rev). Will have more details and a full review in the near future.



How do you know if you havw fhe retuned one?


----------



## AncientSw0rd

drey101 said:


> Sweet! As I only have a Sonata HD, can you check out how it reacts with different DACs or with an AMP or with a balanced cable? Part of me feels that it might sound even better with a better DAC/AMP.





CoiL said:


> Ok. Will put it still on hold then. I`ll have KP very soon but won`t be using them for workout. That`s why I wanted F300.
> 
> 
> 
> M`kay, this is interesting...



Ok, I listened to the F300 all day while I was working. Tried it out of my V30 in quad dac mode. Tried it out of my Lotoo Paw 5000 balanced and now listening on ES100 balanced.

I must say these sound really good. I think I must have had a bad source last night or was maybe over driving it. Not really any weird sounds today. Listened to a lot of female vocal stuff. Might be a tad bit recessed on female vocals. Male vocal sounds good, a bit more forward to me than female. 

I had several pairs of IEM's with me and if this one didn't sound good, it would have come out of my ears pretty fast. I don't give IEM's too much of a chance if they don't sound good to me pretty quick.

Sub-bass pounds on these with good source material. I like the tuning a lot. It could be that it is a new toy, but I hate to say I felt like I liked it a little better than the it01 I was listening to yesterday. Don't get me wrong, I like it01. I get tired of the bass being quite so boosted on everything sometimes. It helps if I am playing something quiet, but when I crank somethings up I don't care for it as much.

These kind of remind me of it01s, but a little less resolving and less detailed. I have not listened to the it01s for a little bit though. Highs shine a more on it01s from memory.  They border on sibilance though and I don't get that with these. Details are much clearer on the it01s.  I have trouble with an album like the Beastie Boys Licensed to ill if highs are too pronounced. I didn't have that problem with the f300.  it01s is right on the line of me not being able to take the highs in that album. 

I am not saying I would take these over the it01s, no way.  More in line with the it01 IMO, but not with increased bass, just what the track calls for.  I think there is slightly more bass punch to the f300 than the it01s.

I do have to say that I cannot crank the f300 to infinity without sound degrading. Not sure how to describe what I am trying to say, but I can crank the it01s up to the stratosphere and it just keeps going. Sounds great while it is melting my eardrums. The f300 starts sounding distorted when I push it past comfortable levels. I do listen a little loud sometimes, for short periods. I have hearing damage already so I try not to do it for too long, but I like it cranked up for a couple songs. 

I think these f300 sound great for the $35 that I paid for them. Wondering what burn in will do for them since it is DD.

Take into acount that I am no professional reviewer here...


----------



## Slater

AncientSw0rd said:


> I do have to say that I cannot crank the f300 to infinity without sound degrading. Not sure how to describe what I am trying to say, but I can crank the it01s up to the stratosphere and it just keeps going.



What you are describing is distortion.


----------



## Antenne

Guess which one is the "black sheep" (fake)? 

For the green and orange one this check of date and serial number is consistent as described elsewhere in the forum:
Authentic ones should have the same number at 3 places:
1) 13W33 (made in 2013 week 33)
2) the first 4 character of the serial number is 1333
3) there is another 1333 on the wrapping packages.

I plan to try the MMCX mod if I find the time. The sockets already showed up from Aliexpress...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

AncientSw0rd said:


> Ok, I listened to the F300 all day while I was working. Tried it out of my V30 in quad dac mode. Tried it out of my Lotoo Paw 5000 balanced and now listening on ES100 balanced.
> 
> I must say these sound really good. I think I must have had a bad source last night or was maybe over driving it. Not really any weird sounds today. Listened to a lot of female vocal stuff. Might be a tad bit recessed on female vocals. Male vocal sounds good, a bit more forward to me than female.
> 
> ...


They look pretty light and comfortable. How were they to you wearing them all day? Any fit issues? What tips you using? Do they seem fairly resistant to breakage? Good build ect. I prefer single dd to hybrid designs and am interested in these when they drop in price. Thanks!


----------



## mbwilson111

Antenne said:


> I plan to try the MMCX mod if I find the time. The sockets already showed up from Aliexpress...



You can practice on the fake one.  Comparing the weight was a good idea.  I would never have thought of that.  My husband @HungryPanda did try the MMCX mod but ended up just attaching the cable instead.   The drivers survived the whole operation.  I think he posted a photo somewhere...

here is is
copied from another thread... so you can see what they are like inside


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

Antenne said:


> Guess which one is the "black sheep" (fake)?
> 
> For the green and orange one this check of date and serial number is consistent as described elsewhere in the forum:
> Authentic ones should have the same number at 3 places:
> ...



That weight looks like a good test! Mine are both weighing in at 8.6g

The numbers are interesting though.

I have 2 genuine sets, and both are 1336 instead of 1333.

So in other words,

1) 13W36 (made in 2013 week 36)
2) the first 4 character of the serial number is 1336
3) there is another 1336 on the wrapping packages.[/QUOTE]

So it’s not going to always be the case where 1333=genuine and anything else=fake.

Since the factory was making them over the course of a few weeks (your 1333 and my 1336), I think it’s safe to say we can expect to see genuines with at least 1333, 1334, 1335, and 1336. Heck, even possibly other week numbers right around those dates (such as possibly 1332 and 1337).

Also, I remember reading somewhere that the black ones are almost certain to be fake, becuse it was a super rare color. I don’t know how reliable that information is though.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> That weight looks like a good test! Mine are both weighing in at 8.6g
> 
> The numbers are interesting though.
> 
> ...






The black one came with a different model of player than the colored ones did was what I read.

The two orange ones that I got from a UK seller are both 1336 but the pink one I got from China is 1316


----------



## Antenne

But that's exactly how I understood it, the date of manufacture can vary, of course, but it has to re-appear as part of the serial number.


----------



## Slater (Feb 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> The black one came with a different model of player than the colored ones did was what I read.
> 
> The two orange ones that I got from a UK seller are both 1336 but the pink one I got from China is 1316



I wonder if the 1316 is genuine or not?

Another test would be to pop open the shells and examine the drivers, comparing them to the photo you posted. The fakes sound like crap, due to using a different driver. I assume the fake driver looks different in some way (plastic body instead of metal, no vents, different circuit board, smaller diameter, etc).

@Antenne, could you pop open the shell of that fake black one and examine the driver (visually comparing it to this one)? If you stick something into the vent hole on top of the shell (like a scratch awl or thumb tack), you can lever the shell right apart.


----------



## AncientSw0rd

Slater said:


> What you are describing is distortion.



Yeah, I know that. I guess I was trying to think of a way to describe it.

I should have just said that the f300 distorted at a much lower level of power than most of my other iems. It still gets loud, it just distorted quicker than I expected.


----------



## mbwilson111

Antenne said:


> But that's exactly how I understood it, the date of manufacture can vary, of course, but it has to re-appear as part of the serial number.



Yes, and on the plastic bag.

I can't weigh mine because one has been recabled and the other two have tape on them to tape up the long side of the J cable... lots of tape... lol

Not recabling this one... just adding an extension to make it usable.


----------



## Slater

AncientSw0rd said:


> Yeah, I know that. I guess I was trying to think of a way to describe it.
> 
> I should have just said that the f300 distorted at a much lower level of power than most of my other iems. It still gets loud, it just distorted quicker than I expected.



Gotcha.

Either way, that doesn’t inspire confidence in the engineering design of the F300. It sounds like it’s yet another case of “slap a driver into a shell and let’s sell as many as we can”. They obviously put thought into the pastel colors; just not distortion lol.


----------



## AncientSw0rd (Feb 1, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> They look pretty light and comfortable. How were they to you wearing them all day? Any fit issues? What tips you using? Do they seem fairly resistant to breakage? Good build ect. I prefer single dd to hybrid designs and am interested in these when they drop in price. Thanks!



The f300 are very comfortable to me. I had no problem wearing them all day. They are not really light, but I didn't notice their weight in my ears. I was using spinfits on them, but I also tried the stock wide bore that ships with them.

I just pulled out the it01 and did a comparison. They sound very similar to the f300, but seem to have elevated mid bass and slightly recessed vocals. The f300 have slightly stronger subbass.

Honestly, IMO the f300 are it01 at 1/3 the price.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> I wonder if the 1316 is genuine or not?



I am sure it is... it sounds the same.  Are you under the impression that they were only made for a few weeks?   The number is in all the right places and has the ghost writing.

We will be opening the pink one next week to recable it... if we have time.  There is no reason to think it is fake.   It is just a different batch.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> MH755 is good, but definitely not _that_ good. And add in the fact that 95% of people are gonna have to change out the cable to make it really usable (unless they are toddlers, midgets, or oompaloompas).



i think i won't recable mine, because I'm going to specifically use it as it was meant to be: with a bluetooth dongle (my ES100). or I'll just buy an extension cable for it. 


now if you don't mind, i have to get back working...i have chocolate bars quota to fulfill


----------



## Antenne

The driver of the fake certainly looks different. And it's just loose in the front part, not a bit of glue.


----------



## drey101

BadReligionPunk said:


> They look pretty light and comfortable. How were they to you wearing them all day? Any fit issues? What tips you using? Do they seem fairly resistant to breakage? Good build ect. I prefer single dd to hybrid designs and am interested in these when they drop in price. Thanks!





AncientSw0rd said:


> The f300 are very comfortable to me. I had no problem wearing them all day. They are not really light, but I didn't notice their weight in my ears. I was using spinfits on them, but I also tried the stock wide bore that ships with them.
> 
> I just pulled out the it01 and did a comparison. They sound very similar to the f300, but seem to have elevated mid bass and slightly recessed vocals. The f300 have slightly stronger subbass.
> 
> Honestly, IMO the f300 are it01 at 1/3 the price.



I agree with the fit on these, they are really quite comfy for me as well, almost disappears in the ear while wearing. Durability is suspect for me as I mentioned previously due to some wiggle on one of the buds 2 pin port.

Thanks for comparing with daps/dacs! I'm excited to try it then with the M6 once I get my hands on one.

How high a volume did you go, and what song did you notice the distortion? I'll try it on my pair and check if I can notice it.

Also, what size spinfits did you use as it was such a pain to put em on, I gave up on one pair.


----------



## AncientSw0rd

drey101 said:


> I agree with the fit on these, they are really quite comfy for me as well, almost disappears in the ear while wearing. Durability is suspect for me as I mentioned previously due to some wiggle on one of the buds 2 pin port.
> 
> Thanks for comparing with daps/dacs! I'm excited to try it then with the M6 once I get my hands on one.
> 
> ...



I don't know which size spinfits as I have had them for a long time. They are the yellow bodied ones in size large. 

I listened to a bunch of music, but I often use a couple tracks from The Black Eyed Peas to test bass.  I had it really cranked up, but not to where it should distort. Maybe I was just asking too much of it.


----------



## Zerohour88

AncientSw0rd said:


> Ok, I listened to the F300 all day while I was working. Tried it out of my V30 in quad dac mode. Tried it out of my Lotoo Paw 5000 balanced and now listening on ES100 balanced.
> 
> I must say these sound really good. I think I must have had a bad source last night or was maybe over driving it. Not really any weird sounds today. Listened to a lot of female vocal stuff. Might be a tad bit recessed on female vocals. Male vocal sounds good, a bit more forward to me than female.
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Either way, that doesn’t inspire confidence in the engineering design of the F300. It sounds like it’s yet another case of “slap a driver into a shell and let’s sell as many as we can”. They obviously put thought into the pastel colors; just not distortion lol.



Impedance is 16ohm, which is in line with what I've experienced (used the DIY IEMatch for better volume controls and avoid any low-volume distortions from my DAC). So a low-impedance source would be helpful for this, though I can still distort it even with IEMatch by cranking everything to nearly max

that said, I wouldn't go for this if you want vocals. Its inoffensive, but with that comes a bit of dullness on female vocals (no sparkle). No question, its brilliant, just not quite a great all-rounder. Mine is burned in for more than 30 hours or so, if that's any help.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I am sure it is... it sounds the same.  Are you under the impression that they were only made for a few weeks?   The number is in all the right places and has the ghost writing.
> 
> We will be opening the pink one next week to recable it... if we have time.  There is no reason to think it is fake.   It is just a different batch.



No, I was just curious. Trying to collect information for my memory banks


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 1, 2019)

AncientSw0rd said:


> Ok, I listened to the F300 all day while I was working. Tried it out of my V30 in quad dac mode. Tried it out of my Lotoo Paw 5000 balanced and now listening on ES100 balanced.
> 
> I must say these sound really good. I think I must have had a bad source last night or was maybe over driving it. Not really any weird sounds today. Listened to a lot of female vocal stuff. Might be a tad bit recessed on female vocals. Male vocal sounds good, a bit more forward to me than female.
> 
> ...



I like this kind of review, a pure honest review. A lot of reviews are subjected to new hyped toys, too hyped up talking about it can be compared or kills the giants. No way. like $50 very good iems can beat $100-200 iems, is it true? yes and no, Yes if you compared to bad or over priced $100/$200 iems, but no if you compared to good $100-200 iems, exactly like your review here against $200 ibasso IT01s. Dont get me wrong i love to read reviews, and really appreciate all the efforts written, but sometimes a lot of hyperbole comments such as this $20 iem is better than any sub $200 iem, or this $50 iem is really on par with CA andromeda. wow. either your brain got poisoned too much with the hype of your new toy, or you never really listen with really great upper tier iems. just my 2 cents, i didnt mean to offend anybody, really. Just more appreciation to honest reviewers like @AncientSw0rd



Slater said:


> That weight looks like a good test! Mine are both weighing in at 8.6g
> 
> The numbers are interesting though.
> 
> ...



Yeah right, my genuine MH755 is start with 1334. 1333 = is genuine cant be use as reference. I would love to get black version but then again its very hard to find genuine one.




mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, and on the plastic bag.
> 
> I can't weigh mine because one has been recabled and the other two have tape on them to tape up the long side of the J cable... lots of tape... lol
> 
> Not recabling this one... just adding an extension to make it usable.



am I the only weirdo alien that love J shaped cable to put on behind my neck? its really good that make around your chin area clean enough, and when you are talking to someone, you can just open iems and drop em on your shoulder straight away, a hassle free on-off iems situation without keep your hand busy carrying off your ear iems.
you can call me old fashioned man though, lol


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 1, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> am I the only weirdo alien that love J shaped cable to put on behind my neck? its really good that make around your chin area clean enough, and when you are talking to someone, you can just open iems and drop em on your shoulder straight away, a hassle free on-off iems situation without keep your hand busy carrying off your ear iems.
> you can call me old fashioned man though, lol



I can understand why you like it but I am a woman with long hair,  J cables just don't work for me.  Also the MH755 cable is too short.


----------



## DynamicEars

mbwilson111 said:


> I can understand why you like it but I am a woman with long hair,  J cables just don't work for me.  Also the MH755 is too short.



Ouchhh totally forgot about that, yeah for those with long hair, its a mess, very prone to tangle with hair. sorry bout that. 

Yeah MH755 as we know it, designed to use with bluetooth receiver, luckily i got one barely use remax brand receiver on my drawer. Im not too handy with recabling stuff unfortunately.


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> Ouchhh totally forgot about that, yeah for those with long hair, its a mess, very prone to tangle with hair. sorry bout that.
> 
> Yeah MH755 as we know it, designed to use with bluetooth receiver, luckily i got one barely use remax brand receiver on my drawer. Im not too handy with recabling stuff unfortunately.



The one I showed on the previous page will remain like that..taped on the right side and using an extension cable. My other two pairs will have new cables.  At that price I had to buy extras


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I can understand why you like it but I am a woman with long hair,  J cables just don't work for me.  Also the MH755 cable is too short.



Just get hair-shaped headphones, then the headphones become PART of your hairstyle lol


----------



## HerrXRDS

Antenne said:


> The driver of the fake certainly looks different. And it's just loose in the front part, not a bit of glue.




Just opened mine and looks the same as this, seems I have a fake version too.


----------



## Slater

HerrXRDS said:


> Just opened mine and looks the same as this, seems I have a fake version too.



Let us know where you folks are getting legit or fake ones. It will help out those that are looking for a genuine one, and help prevent others from getting these counterfeits.

For example, I got both of mine (genuine) from eBay seller “spassear” for $7.95.

And I know for a fact that the ones from “Fitma Music company Store” on Aliexpress are fakes, because the seller flat out told me.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> .I know for a fact that the ones from “Fitma Music company Store” on Aliexpress are fakes, because the seller *flat out told me.*


 lol being honest about being dishonest. I'm going to be doing cable replacement on a few in the next week or two so I'll update everyone on if they are fake or not.


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> lol being honest about being dishonest. I'm going to be doing cable replacement on a few in the next week or two so I'll update everyone on if they are fake or not.



Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool, and I definitely appreciated the honesty.

Although I did word it as a pretty stern warning, hoping they would spill the beans before I placed an order.

I think I said "_Are these genuine Sony or copies? I own the genuine Sony, so I will be able to tell and I will file a dispute if they are copies._"

The seller replied "_do not order, they are copies_".

Whew, that saved me a headache!


----------



## AncientSw0rd

I'm meeting up with friends tomorrow and we are going to the Florida audio Expo in Tampa. Looks like there is not much personal audio in the exhibits but we're bringing a bunch of stuff to pass around. Going to see what one of my friends thinks of KZ vs iBasso vs some other stuff. He is into home theater type audio and ear buds but never tried an iem before. I'm not going to tell him prices of anything and just get his thoughts on sound.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Yeah, I thought it was pretty cool, and I definitely appreciated the honesty.
> 
> Although I did word it as a pretty stern warning, hoping they would spill the beans before I placed an order.
> 
> ...



Wow, very bold answer. rare to find seller like this. good for the world, not good for his business


----------



## crabdog

Nimweth said:


> Is
> Is that the V2 single DD that looks like the TinAudio T2?





MidSmoothness said:


> How do you know if you havw fhe retuned one?


I believe I had one of the very early models which was just a small production sort of "test run". All the ones available on Ali should be the revised model but if you want absolute certainty, I have been told that all the ones from the AK store are the improved version.

I plan to measure my original and the new one over the weekend to compare the difference.


----------



## CoiL

AncientSw0rd said:


> Ok, I listened to the F300 all day while I was working. Tried it out of my V30 in quad dac mode. Tried it out of my Lotoo Paw 5000 balanced and now listening on ES100 balanced.
> 
> I must say these sound really good. I think I must have had a bad source last night or was maybe over driving it. Not really any weird sounds today. Listened to a lot of female vocal stuff. Might be a tad bit recessed on female vocals. Male vocal sounds good, a bit more forward to me than female.
> 
> ...





AncientSw0rd said:


> Yeah, I know that. I guess I was trying to think of a way to describe it.
> 
> I should have just said that the f300 distorted at a much lower level of power than most of my other iems. It still gets loud, it just distorted quicker than I expected.


ok. I´ll nott buy F300 then as I have powerful opamps in my DAP and don`t like easily distorting IEMs.


----------



## Antenne

I've bought genuine Sony stuff from ebay sellers star-electronics_de, shock-store*de (MH1), bestneed_3c and mini-coin28 so far.
The fake was from lovinstar88.


----------



## mbwilson111

Antenne said:


> I've bought genuine Sony stuff from ebay sellers star-electronics_de, shock-store*de (MH1), bestneed_3c and mini-coin28 so far.
> The fake was from lovinstar88.



Yes mini-coin28 is good.

Your fake from lovinstar88 was the black one?  I see they have the other colors and those could be ok...


----------



## drey101

AncientSw0rd said:


> I don't know which size spinfits as I have had them for a long time. They are the yellow bodied ones in size large.
> 
> I listened to a bunch of music, but I often use a couple tracks from The Black Eyed Peas to test bass.  I had it really cranked up, but not to where it should distort. Maybe I was just asking too much of it.





CoiL said:


> AncientSw0rd said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I listened to the F300 all day while I was working. Tried it out of my V30 in quad dac mode. Tried it out of my Lotoo Paw 5000 balanced and now listening on ES100 balanced.
> ...



Okie, I've been trying to see if I can replicate the distortion, but I think my current solution (Hidizs Sonata HD) is not able to output enough power. I tried to fudge up the sound as well by using my phones built in equalizer to bump up the volume on the lower frequencies to as loud as my ears can tolerate, as seen in the pictures below.


  

The left photo is my usual listening volume, and the right is the amped up listening volume wherre it's actually slightly painful already for me to listen to. Using deadmu5 and Daftpunk songs as my test, and borrowing my girlfriends Kanas Pro as a control unit, I was still unable to replicate the music distorting.

The only thing close to distortion that I could hear was that in Daftpunk's Harder Better Faster Stronger there was a crinkling sound on the left iem, which was noticeable in both the F300, Kanas Pro, and even my car's stereo speakers.

Due to inexperience, I tried looking for descriptions as to what distortion ought to sound like, and the only thing I can remember that sounds close to the descriptions is when I use VLC to crank up the volume and my poor laptop speakers or my families old 20 year old car started having loud crackling noises that make the music or sound sound really really really bad.

So far, I was unable to hear any distortion. I even tried to max out the volume on the F300, and tried to put it as close to my ear as I can, and I couldn't hear anything wrong with the music, no weird crackling that isn't part of the sound, etc.

The only thing I can think of to check out distortion, is to buy an amp or borrow from a local shop and just crank up the volume... is there any other way to test out distortion in earphones?


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 2, 2019)

drey101 said:


> Okie, I've been trying to see if I can replicate the distortion, but I think my current solution (Hidizs Sonata HD) is not able to output enough power. I tried to fudge up the sound as well by using my phones built in equalizer to bump up the volume on the lower frequencies to as loud as my ears can tolerate, as seen in the pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know. Puts it higher on the list for me as my only sources would be either bluetooth cables/adapters or a phone.

Could be the higher powered devices/amps had enough juice to cause the diaphram to reach its maximum excursion or movement. That would cause incredible distortion as it would be physically impossible for the voice coil to move any further. And it could potentially damage the IEM.



I've been wondering if changing the nozzle grille to a mesh style would open up the recessed upper mids/vocals. It's got fairly small holes.


----------



## mbwilson111

drey101 said:


> The only thing I can think of to check out distortion, is to buy an amp or borrow from a local shop and just crank up the volume... is there any other way to test out distortion in earphones?



I would not want to drive anything to distortion for fear of damaging it.  Why not just enjoy the music at normal listening volume... whatever is normal for you.


----------



## drey101 (Feb 2, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I would not want to drive anything to distortion for fear of damaging it.  Why not just enjoy the music at normal listening volume... whatever is normal for you.


Haha, that's true, and I really am enjoying the F300 a lot. I shall cease my attempts as I think this is enough for normal listening purposes (at least normal in my case) to see how easily this iem gets distortion(spoiler, they aren't easily distorted), and I don't want to accidentally break these.


----------



## AncientSw0rd

Guys and Gals, don't read my posts on the f300 and think they are flawed or that I don't like them.  They are actually really good.


----------



## HockeyMD

Recommendations for foam ear tips?  I'm also looking for size suggestions for TRN IM1, KZ ZSN and CCA C10.   I see that there are different "core sizes" - T100, T200, T400, T500, etc.

https://www.complyfoam.com/content/ALL MODELS COMPATIBILITY CHART.pdf


----------



## weedophile (Feb 2, 2019)

Alright, the MH755 has arrived and i got a few batches.. 1326, 1334, 1336 and 1409. Idk which is real or fake but shall do some quick A to B.. Though i purchase 10 of them and the seller gave 11, only one is in an odd package which is the 1336

Edit:
Alright, idk why did i bought the 3.5mm male to female extender during 11.11 sale previously and before i got the MH755 i was like J-cable is that bad but it shouldnt be too huge of a problem (experience from the MDR E808+). Then i received the MH755 and wore it, first reaction was LOL, where tf is my extender?


Anyhow i tried on "Grounds for Seperation - Hall and Oates" after the chorus and there's this bass note after "Music is my life, and i've got it in me" where the driver has the same rattle. The backup vocals sound the same too, the percussions throughout sounds alike but i tried the 1326 first (got 4 for this batch) and it gave me goosebumps when hearing the whisper (so i've got to keep it under control). The 1336 didnt gave me that (first listen and 2nd listen i guess).

Edit 2: Subtle difference in the treble region (not sure how many Hz) but when going up at the last few notes of the song, the 1336 is smoother while the 1326 struggled. I tried another batch (1334) and they managed the notes as well as the 1336.

I think MH755 is superb for vocals after listening to a few songs. Too early to tell and i still havent spent much time with the **** xD CNY is round the corner too so will be out with the C10 most of the time while commuting sooooo.

Edit 3: Got it off taobao, link is here


----------



## mbwilson111

weedophile said:


> Then i received the MH755 and wore it, first reaction was LOL, where tf is my extender?



LOL.   Nice looking extender... good that you bought the white one    You bought TEN of the MH755s?  WOW.  I "only" have three (2 orange and 1pink) and my husband has one (green).    I wonder if  I should get a yellow one.  I love the tips and it is fun to have the colors.  Might put a copper color cable on the pink one.


----------



## weedophile (Feb 2, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> LOL.   Nice looking extender... good that you bought the white one    You bought TEN of the MH755s?  WOW.  I "only" have three (2 orange and 1pink) and my husband has one (green).    I wonder if  I should get a yellow one.  I love the tips and it is fun to have the colors.  Might put a copper color cable on the pink one.


Lol the last time i bought Sony off taobao it was the E808+ and they turned out to be genuine so i tried to find the store in my shopping history but i couldnt (might have asked my sis to buy it for me which i cant remb). So i just took a bet and buy more to save the shipping and i can try to change the cable (never did for IEM) and gift them to my team at work, if they sound good.

Gosh, i dont have any green ones. Only orange, yellow and pink. I bet they are good!

Oh ya and the extender was useful after all xD


----------



## TheVortex

Below is a picture of the serial number on MH755 and it doesn't sound like a fake either.


----------



## Slater

TheVortex said:


> Below is a picture of the serial number on MH755 and it doesn't sound like a fake either.



Did the sticker on the outside bag say 1327 as well?


----------



## TheVortex

Slater said:


> Did the sticker on the outside bag say 1327 as well?



Correct. Below is what it says on the bag.

1270-7734.3
1327


----------



## Slater

TheVortex said:


> Correct. Below is what it says on the bag.
> 
> 1270-7734.3
> 1327



Nice. Looks like everything checks out

You gonna do any mods, like removing the nozzle foam or recable?


----------



## paulindss

My take on AS06: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-as06-in-ear-monitor.23391/reviews#review-21532

It has comparision with BQEYZ kb1 and tin audio t2 vent modded.


----------



## Lurk650

HockeyMD said:


> Recommendations for foam ear tips?  I'm also looking for size suggestions for TRN IM1, KZ ZSN and CCA C10.   I see that there are different "core sizes" - T100, T200, T400, T500, etc.
> 
> https://www.complyfoam.com/content/ALL MODELS COMPATIBILITY CHART.pdf



Dekoni Bulletz in 4.9 for IEMs with standard big nozzles

https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/bulletz/

You can get the SML 3pk on Amazon for $10 then once you know your size(s) then you can order the specific size in a 3pk from Dekoni directly on their site as its cheaper than Amazon for those.


----------



## TheVortex

Slater said:


> Nice. Looks like everything checks out
> 
> You gonna do any mods, like removing the nozzle foam or recable?



I will be leaving it as it is as I don't have the tools to recable it. I will leave the foam in as well as I am happy with the sound and I only paid £4.99 for them lol.

Also I use it with my Shanling M0 which I put in my shirt pocket so the short cable is actually useful.


----------



## HockeyMD

Lurk650 said:


> Dekoni Bulletz in 4.9 for IEMs with standard big nozzles
> 
> https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/bulletz/
> 
> You can get the SML 3pk on Amazon for $10 then once you know your size(s) then you can order the specific size in a 3pk from Dekoni directly on their site as its cheaper than Amazon for those.



THANKS!


----------



## Slater

HockeyMD said:


> Recommendations for foam ear tips?  I'm also looking for size suggestions for TRN IM1, KZ ZSN and CCA C10.   I see that there are different "core sizes" - T100, T200, T400, T500, etc.
> 
> https://www.complyfoam.com/content/ALL MODELS COMPATIBILITY CHART.pdf





Lurk650 said:


> Dekoni Bulletz in 4.9 for IEMs with standard big nozzles
> 
> https://dekoniaudio.com/product-category/bulletz/
> 
> You can get the SML 3pk on Amazon for $10 then once you know your size(s) then you can order the specific size in a 3pk from Dekoni directly on their site as its cheaper than Amazon for those.



I’ve never tried the Dekoni or New Bee foam tips, but the slow rebound ‘ball’ style eartips are my favorite foams.

Maybe it’s my individual ear anatomy, but they fit me better and are much more comfortable to wear than the typical cone-shaped foam tips. And as such, seal and sound better.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bL4pPxLE


----------



## harry501501 (Feb 2, 2019)

£13.95 NEW. So I stupidly spend a 30 seconds trying to wipe what i thought was dust off the front of a NEW item... then realised it's little stars. DOH!

lol, just noticed my TV in the background... lucky I wasn't watching porn


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> £13.95 NEW. So I stupidly spend a 30 seconds trying to wipe what i thought was dust off the front of a NEW item... then realised it's little stars. DOH!
> 
> lol, just noticed my TV in the background... lucky I wasn't watching porn



Haha, yeah UiiSii went sparkle crazy with the CM5. It’s on the box, on the shell, etc

Be aware the stock tips are rubbish. If you like KZ Starline tips, do yourself a favor and try them out on the CM5 and see what you think.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Haha, yeah UiiSii went sparkle crazy with the CM5. It’s on the box, on the shell, etc
> 
> Be aware the stock tips are rubbish. If you like KZ Starline tips, do yourself a favor and try them out on the CM5 and see what you think.



Thanks Slater I've had good luck with my DMG tips so i'll see i they fit. Can you tell me where I'd get that mesh you spoke about to MOD them?


----------



## harry501501

My foam preference has always been INAIRS


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I’ve never tried the Dekoni or New Bee foam tips, but the slow rebound ‘ball’ style eartips are my favorite foams.
> 
> Maybe it’s my individual ear anatomy, but they fit me better and are much more comfortable to wear than the typical cone-shaped foam tips. And as such, seal and sound better.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bL4pPxLE



I have the Comply Foam TSX-500 Comfort which look similar but they are horrible fit. TOO hard.

https://www.complyfoam.com/products/ts-500/


----------



## jibberish

Dekoni foams are comfortable and perform well, I am currently using Dekoni Bulletz on my TFZ T2 Galaxy, which is one of my favorite IEMs.  They seem to wear out faster than Comply though.


----------



## Lurk650

harry501501 said:


> My foam preference has always been INAIRS


They seem to not be available outside UK/Europe?


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Thanks Slater I've had good luck with my DMG tips so i'll see i they fit. Can you tell me where I'd get that mesh you spoke about to MOD them?



No problem friend.

The nozzle mesh can be found on Aliexpress. The size for CM5 is 4.0mm.

Here’s a link to a seller I’ve used before: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/t39czKY


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> No problem friend.
> 
> The nozzle mesh can be found on Aliexpress. The size for CM5 is 4.0mm.
> 
> Here’s a link to a seller I’ve used before: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/t39czKY



Thanks, I had a quick 15 min test. I can see me really liking the CM5. I've been listening to the TUNAI Drum which sadly has been shown up by the CM5 for a lack of upper mid detail


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Thanks, I had a quick 15 min test. I can see me really liking the CM5. I've been listening to the TUNAI Drum which sadly has been shown up by the CM5 for a lack of upper mid detail



Glad you like them 

I have been thinking of replacing the fixed cable on mine with mmcx jacks. I like them that much!


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> Glad you like them
> 
> I have been thinking of replacing the fixed cable on mine with mmcx jacks. I like them that much!


That would be sweet


----------



## paulindss

Specs of Tin Audio T3

 ￼


----------



## DynamicEars

paulindss said:


> Specs of Tin Audio T3
> ￼



OMGG hybrid 10mm DD + Knowles BA !!! looking forward for thisss


----------



## paulindss

DynamicEars said:


> OMGG hybrid 10mm DD + Knowles BA !!! looking forward for thisss



Yeah, it surprised me a lot. I heard it will be available at masdrop at 11 January if anyone wonders


----------



## DynamicEars

paulindss said:


> Yeah, it surprised me a lot. I heard it will be available at masdrop at 11 January if anyone wonders



AFAIK it will be launched at february 19th 2019?


----------



## AliveNoMore

DynamicEars said:


> OMGG hybrid 10mm DD + Knowles BA !!! looking forward for thisss


Reading that... They had me at "Tin Audio", and then lost me at "Balanced armature".


----------



## DynamicEars

AliveNoMore said:


> Reading that... They had me at "Tin Audio", and then lost me at "Balanced armature".



I always prefer DD rather than BA, but very interesting to hear this hybrid from Tin Audio since they are remarkably good at tuning, and not using chifi BA but knowles BA, and elevated bass. hopefully still below $100


----------



## AliveNoMore

DynamicEars said:


> I always prefer DD rather than BA, but very interesting to hear this hybrid from Tin Audio since they are remarkably good at tuning, and not using chifi BA but knowles BA, and elevated bass. hopefully still below $100


Well, yes, that is exactly why they haven't lost me 100%, I was being a bit hyoperbolic, but I'm still skeptical. Due to the Knowles BA they will undoubtedly be more expensive than usual so I would probably skip them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

paulindss said:


> Specs of Tin Audio T3
> ￼



OH!

Wasnt interested at first....thinking its just a differently tuned 2DD Tin Audio.

Now with a Knowels BA it became interesting.

Wish it was a different housing tough.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

These days, I search for some more neutral budget earphones like the Alpha Delta D6 but cheaper (here the construction pump up the price for sure but still a great value IMO)...any suggestions?

Ezaudio D4 is an example, but I would like sometime more smooth with bigger soundstage...


Yeah, CCA C10 perhaps...but something else? It can be old stuffs not chifi don't care, bellow 70$ would be appreciate.

To much V and U shape soundsig in the list. Audiophile targeted sound is more about laid back critical listener...IMO


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> These days, I search for some more neutral budget earphones like the Alpha Delta D6 but cheaper (here the construction pump up the price for sure but still a great value IMO)...any suggestions?
> 
> Ezaudio D4 is an example, but I would like sometime more smooth with bigger soundstage...
> 
> ...



Neutral modded BlitzWolf ES1


----------



## Nimweth

Nymphonomaniac said:


> These days, I search for some more neutral budget earphones like the Alpha Delta D6 but cheaper (here the construction pump up the price for sure but still a great value IMO)...any suggestions?
> 
> Ezaudio D4 is an example, but I would like sometime more smooth with bigger soundstage...
> 
> ...


How about the ****? Sounds exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## hakuzen

Nymphonomaniac said:


> These days, I search for some more neutral budget earphones like the Alpha Delta D6 but cheaper (here the construction pump up the price for sure but still a great value IMO)...any suggestions?
> 
> Ezaudio D4 is an example, but I would like sometime more smooth with bigger soundstage...
> 
> ...


BQEYZ KC2?
oldie Vivo XE800, if you can find a true one nowadays (these were very cheap time ago)?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Neutral modded BlitzWolf ES1



Not a crazy sci-fi-hi-fi mod I hope enh?? lol

Whats the mod?

And whats the stock sound without it?

Will perhaps add it to the list....interesting.

Funny lately I fall on Artiste DC1 on Alibaba and barely faith seing stock price...man, its true piezo its cheap (but well tuned can be tolt)....7$ freaking $ if you buy more than 1000 unit, anybody in LOL

Quite obsess by piezo lately and discover that its in the audio game since some time...Japanese use it in plenty of iem. Gotta love MORE japan!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> How about the ****? Sounds exactly what you are looking for.



On its way since some time....but perhaps a duties agent dog eat it on its way whoe know.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hakuzen said:


> BQEYZ KC2?
> oldie Vivo XE800, if you can find a true one nowadays (these were very cheap time ago)?



Nice. Should have buy them....if I care much about making money than passing my time listening to music and don't give a damn about outside world hehe

But Vivo aren't too bright??

And...must admit its hard to find them...at the super cheap 20-30$ price...any link??


----------



## darmanastartes

It sounds like the dynamic driver on the right earpiece of my Yersen FEN-2000 failed after about a year


----------



## XSoldier

At facebook they said tin t3's retail price is $69. They say this in comments.


----------



## Nimweth

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not a crazy sci-fi-hi-fi mod I hope enh?? lol
> 
> Whats the mod?
> 
> ...


Yes, piezo is great. No nasty peaks. I have the Elecom CB1000 (Japanese) the DC1 and the ****. Piezo treble is special.


----------



## Lurk650

My DMG are up for sale, link in my sig


----------



## Slater (Feb 3, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Not a crazy sci-fi-hi-fi mod I hope enh?? lol
> 
> Whats the mod?
> 
> ...



If you search Google for BlitzWolf ES1 mod you’ll find it (including FR charts and impressions). I’m not allowed to post the link here 

I do a variation of the mod that gives some additional low end, because the regular way was just too flat and neutral for me. It was just too boring. 

@groucho69 has one of my alternatively-tuned ones, so maybe he’ll chime in with his thoughts.

But if you want flat and neutral tuning on a budget, you’re not gonna get any better.


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> How about the ****? Sounds exactly what you are looking for.


+1 ...I second the ****!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So ugly, but so intriguing to....when I see a strange housing I try to imagine the sinewave type of dance in it.

Why it take me 6 years to find this thread?
352iems comparaisons. Damn!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mul...audio-earphones-added-04-03-16-p-1106.478568/

''*(3C21) Monoprice 8320 (MEP-933)*



 
Reviewed Feb 2012

Details: 14.2mm dynamic-driver IEM from cable vendor Monoprice
Current Price: *$7* from monoprice.com (MSRP: $7.11)
Specs: Driver: _Dynamic_ | Imp: _32Ω_ | Sens: _96 dB_ | Freq: _20-20k Hz_ | Cable: _4' I-plug_
Nozzle Size: _5mm _| Preferred tips: _Sony Hybrids, Meelec long single-flanges, Comply T400_
Wear Style: _Straight down or *over-the-ear*_

Accessories *(0/5)* - Single-flange silicone tips (1 size)
Build Quality *(2.5/5)* – Large housings containing the sizeable drivers are plastic but feel well put-together. Strain reliefs are present all around but the nylon-sheathed cord is fragile, tangle-prone, and lacks a cinch
Isolation *(2/5) *– Large, vented housings and short nozzles greatly limit isolation
Microphonics* (3/5)* – Annoying when worn cable-down, not much of an issue with over-the-ear wear
Comfort *(2.5/5)* – The plastic housings are lightweight but large, thick, and complete with sharp ridges. They seem to be designed for over-the-ear wear but don’t fit those with small/medium-sized ears well. With the cable exit point pointed forward, the cable can be worn straight down or looped over the ear. The nozzle is shallowly angled and not very long, which may make the stock tips useless for some

Sound *(7.5/10) *– Monoprice specializes in sourcing cheap, high quality parts and offering reasonably-priced alternatives to brand-name products. When it comes to audio quality, the MEP-933 does exactly that, rivaling far more expensive earphones in traits such as balance, detail, and clarity. The bass of the MEP-933 is punchy but far from overblown - I would even hesitate to call the earphone ‘bass-heavy’. Bass quantity is more in line with sets such as the Brainwavz Beta and MEElec CW31 than bassy IEMs like the Dunu Trident and Soundmagic E10. The low end offers good speed and resolution but doesn’t have the greatest depth. Sub-bass lacks texture and fails to portray individual notes well compared to higher-end sets, especially at lower volume levels. Partly to blame are the MEP-933’s average dynamics, which result in a mild case of ‘one-note’ bass. There is also a bit of reverb audible in the plastic housings, not unlike what I experience with Sennheiser's IE-series earphones.

The midrange of the MEP-933 is crisp and clean - not just for the asking price, but even next to high-end sets. Detail levels are good and though the bass is slightly boosted, the mids are not notably recessed considering that the presentation is distancing on the whole. Vocals are prominent, if a bit thin – those who prefer a thick or lush sound will probably be better off saving up for a Dunu Trident or Xears set. The MEP-933 is still slightly thicker than the Brainwavz Beta and lacks a bit of the detail and transparency of the latter. It is much smoother, however, especially moving up into the treble region.

The top end of the MEP-933 is low on sparkle and not very revealing, but not laid-back enough for the earphones to sound dark. Resolution is decent and the MEP-933 is smooth and reasonably well-extended – more so than many pricier earphones. There is a bit of smearing when things get fast and heavy on the cymbals but nothing to complain about with a lower-tier product. Indeed, minute issues with the bass and treble being noteworthy is a testament to how solid a performer the Monoprice is on the whole.

What’s more interesting is the earphones’ presentation. In contrast to most budget IEMs, which tend to have a congested, in-the-head presentation, the MEP-933 has a wide, airy, and open sound to it. There’s good width to the soundstage but nearly no depth or layering, resulting in poor imaging and a distinct lack of centering ability. The heightened left-right separation gives the MEP-933 a more laid-back, headphone-like feel but also means that imaging and overall positioning ability lags behind not-so-budget sets such as the Soundmagic E10 and Brainwavz M1. 

Value *(9/10)* – Budget IEMs typically follow a simple formula – cheap, straight-barrel housing, high-sensitivity driver, and massively enhanced bass. The Monoprice MEP-933 shrugs such convention - its gigantic shells and equally enormous 14.2mm transducers, over-the-ear fit, and balanced sound signature make for one atypical budget option. There is no doubt that you are getting much more than your money’s worth in sound quality – the MEP-933 is clear, balanced, and detailed unlike anything I’ve heard in or near its price range. Simply put, it has no business sounding as good as it does. Unfortunately, the same can’t be said for user-friendliness – the ergonomics are questionable and the fabric cable is noisy and tangle-prone. Aftermarket tips are likely a necessity as well, and even then the MEP-933 simply won’t work for some users. In the end, it isn’t likely to be the end-all earphone for most, but at least it’s cheap enough to try without any regrets.

*Pros: Fantastic sound quality for the price*
*Cons: Noisy, tangle-prone cable; large housings with sharp ridges won’t be comfortable for many*

Thanks to *nmxdaven* and *randomZash* for the MEP-933!''


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Man....this reference list thing will drive me crazy.

Now i work on it 'patiently'' but decide its better to beginwith sub 15$ iemcause of price CONSTANTLY changing...for example the Rock Zircon or Phillips SH3580 price oscillate between 9-13$ etc. Other section is 15-30 wich will help to put off some less interesting KZ iem...anyway, im done for today already. too much other things to do!


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 3, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nice. Should have buy them....if I care much about making money than passing my time listening to music and don't give a damn about outside world hehe
> 
> But Vivo aren't too bright??
> 
> And...must admit its hard to find them...at the super cheap 20-30$ price...any link??


link to a legit vivo ex800 (at least, pics show the plastic bag -no case- and rotatable nozzles):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goo...-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32800620555.html


they are very similar to vsonic gr07 (measured both time ago), which are considered well balanced, or slight v-shape with typical vsonic bright sounding. i'd bet the driver in xe800 is exactly the same. due to shell case and vents probably, xe800 is a tad brighter.
bass is 5dB north at 40-50Hz (you can play -carefully- with front and rear vent holes to change bass response). peak around 3kHz is +7.5dB, and +9dB at 6kHz and 8kHz. you can tame 8kHz peak by using foam tips.

i'm always seeking for neutral iems, not recessed and clear mids, and not rolled-off highs (i don't mind some highs sparkle, if not harsh nor sibilant). xe800 and bqeyz kc2 are some of the iems which i consider acceptable in this regard, below the price limit you set, and you already can purchase now.
if you can consider higher prices, i got toneking t4 at 11.11 for around $110. a true gem (i'm listening to them now). they remind me flat studio monitors. probably, the most neutral in my inventory (they don't have diffuse field or harman peak at 3kHz, like my etymotic er6i, but found i enjoy vocals quite better this way).


----------



## hakuzen

hakuzen said:


> link to a legit vivo ex800 (at least, pics show the plastic bag -no case- and rotatable nozzles):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goo...-ear-earphone-with-mic-Voice/32800620555.html


er.. forget the link i posted. although the pics showed at their page correspond to legit vivo xe800, the pics showed by buyers demonstrate that they are fake


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 3, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> er.. forget the link i posted. although the pics showed at their page correspond to legit vivo xe800, the pics showed by buyers demonstrate that they are fake


yeah....this is why i can't put them in the list and never buy them...remind me the Xiaomi V2 fake phenomenon...just impossible to know anymore. Quite depressing.

No BS worrying ALI Feedback:
(0)
*Color:* White *Logistics:* AliExpress Standard Shipping
Was hoping to get an extra set of the XE800 I purchased a few years back. This one is definitely different from my original pair, so I think this is an imitation. These are made with all plastic parts, while my original had metal nozzles. One set of vent holes are missing from this one, too. Sound signature is different as well. They're still useable and the moving nozzles are nice for getting a good fit. So still a decent set of earphones for the price.


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 3, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah....this is why i can't put them in the list and never buy them...remind me the Xiaomi V2 fake phenomenon...just impossible to know anymore. Quite depressing.
> 
> No BS worrying ALI Feedback:
> (0)
> ...


yep, and someone showed a photo of the nozzle (plastic one, etc.).

i bought around 15 units years ago. all legit. measured some of them and posted at vivo xe800 thread; despite of some variations at bass due to clogged or undone vents, they showed very good consistency.
iirc i keep 5 units here


----------



## DynamicEars

Nymphonomaniac said:


> These days, I search for some more neutral budget earphones like the Alpha Delta D6 but cheaper (here the construction pump up the price for sure but still a great value IMO)...any suggestions?
> 
> Ezaudio D4 is an example, but I would like sometime more smooth with bigger soundstage...
> 
> ...



BQEYZ KB100 =  very smooth, big soundstage, forward mids, value price at $40~ ish


----------



## DynamicEars

XSoldier said:


> At facebook they said tin t3's retail price is $69. They say this in comments.



Best sub$100 Chifi is coming!! gonna head to head with ibasso IT01 non s


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 3, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So ugly, but so intriguing to....when I see a strange housing I try to imagine the sinewave type of dance in it.
> 
> Why it take me 6 years to find this thread?
> 352iems comparaisons. Damn!
> ...


Oldie, but goodie!  ...Classics!

'Joker's' IEM list is unique to head-fi and doesn't seem to grow old.
It can be used as a reference to many current or newly released IEM's, as well.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> I always prefer DD rather than BA, but very interesting to hear this hybrid from Tin Audio since they are remarkably good at tuning, and not using chifi BA but knowles BA, and elevated bass. hopefully still below $100


+1


XSoldier said:


> At facebook they said tin t3's retail price is $69. They say this in comments.


Well... if that price is true, I will try to get it when some AE sales are going on. Any bit under 60$ will probably make this IEM new budget IEM king and it could possibly even better out Kanas Pro due to more FR around 10kHz.


----------



## aspire5550

Hi guys, I received my MH755. the numbers matched,there is a ghost number(but wasn't captured on the picture) it weighed around 8.38g. 

Not sure if it is authentic, can more people post a pic of their genuine MH755's driver? 

Just use a sharp needle and open it through the little hole opening at the top. Very easy to open up.

Weight and number


Spoiler
















Drivers


Spoiler


----------



## weedophile (Feb 4, 2019)

Edit: 2 sets done, 1 for mom and 1 for sis
 
_"But for reasons why, i cant deny, i'm a fool for you~"_

Wanted to make a cable on my own with some 4N silver cables but i thought of the process of soldering the connector and i'm like, ok let's do the simpler mod xD no extender required

@aspire5550 let me work on the other one and i try to compare the driver


----------



## weedophile

@aspire5550 it looks the same, hope this helps
PS: No bananas were sacrificed during the production of the scissor

Anyway i think some have mentioned, there is this foam filter probably to dampen the trebles, havent tried removing them hmm


----------



## Slater (Feb 4, 2019)

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, I received my MH755. the numbers matched,there is a ghost number(but wasn't captured on the picture) it weighed around 8.38g.
> 
> Not sure if it is authentic, can more people post a pic of their genuine MH755's driver?
> 
> ...



Yes, that driver is genuine.

Also, everything else checks out - the weight, serial numbers, etc.

Do you mind sharing where you got it from, and the cost?



weedophile said:


> Anyway i think some have mentioned, there is this foam filter probably to dampen the trebles, havent tried removing them hmm



The results are well worth it my friend.

You don’t even have to totally remove the nozzle screens. I can do it now by lifting the nylon screens up halfway with a sewing needle, removing the foam with the same needle, and finally sticking the nylon screen back down.

Profit!


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> The results are well worth it my friend.
> 
> You don’t even have to totally remove the nozzle screens. I can do it now by lifting the nylon screens up halfway with a sewing needle, removing the foam with the same needle, and finally sticking the nylon screen back down.
> 
> Profit!


Alright, gotta try it! I still havent tried the thermoplastic earhook mod xD this seem really easy, shall try it later!


----------



## Markolav

I received my MH755 today. These sound pretty damn sweet for 5€ + shipping.


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> Oldie, but goodie!  ...Classics!
> 
> 'Joker's' IEM list is unique to head-fi and doesn't seem to grow old.
> It can be used as a reference to many current or newly released IEM's, as well.


 joker's list was invaluable in its day, but it's fascinating (at least to me) how the new crop of much cheaper chifis substantially outgun his highly-rated favorites. i've owned a bunch of his $100 + picks (yamaha eph100, rha 750, shure 535, senn momentum, dunu 1000), as well as the then-miracle budget models (xioami piston, lg qb); few can still compete with the stuff we tout on these pages (a  notable exception  being the mee a161, which still sounds great). 
the monoprice, however, was a disaster for me--terrible cable and fit aside, it sounded boomy and incoherent to me, altho soundstage was very large and high end oddly refined. my opinion only, of course, and you know what they say about opinions....


----------



## eclein

That T3 looks interesting, I have yet to hear a tin audio iem but those I will get if priced reasonably.

Penon has a Kansas multi BA at 8 a side showing for a bunch of cash, I forget exactly. Looks very nice..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> joker's list was invaluable in its day, but it's fascinating (at least to me) how the new crop of much cheaper chifis substantially outgun his highly-rated favorites. i've owned a bunch of his $100 + picks (yamaha eph100, rha 750, shure 535, senn momentum, dunu 1000), as well as the then-miracle budget models (xioami piston, lg qb); few can still compete with the stuff we tout on these pages (a  notable exception  being the mee a161, which still sounds great).
> the monoprice, however, was a disaster for me--terrible cable and fit aside, it sounded boomy and incoherent to me, altho soundstage was very large and high end oddly refined. my opinion only, of course, and you know what they say about opinions....


 
yeah its more for budget earphones paleontological interest really, and I already loose interest in the Monoprice...they are 30$cad here in Canada LOL

Now, cause of you, I will put it off the list....but still, at 8$ I wonder. 

Any example of cheap oldies that keep up sound value price ration under 100$ whatever country it cam from??


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> That T3 looks interesting, I have yet to hear a tin audio iem but those I will get if priced reasonably.
> 
> Penon has a Kansas multi BA at 8 a side showing for a bunch of cash, I forget exactly. Looks very nice..



Its the current moondrop flagship, the A8


----------



## 1clearhead

loomisjohnson said:


> joker's list was invaluable in its day, but it's fascinating (at least to me) how the new crop of much cheaper chifis substantially outgun his highly-rated favorites. i've owned a bunch of his $100 + picks (yamaha eph100, rha 750, shure 535, senn momentum, dunu 1000), as well as the then-miracle budget models (xioami piston, lg qb); few can still compete with the stuff we tout on these pages (a  notable exception  being the mee a161, which still sounds great).
> the monoprice, however, was a disaster for me--terrible cable and fit aside, it sounded boomy and incoherent to me, altho soundstage was very large and high end oddly refined. my opinion only, of course, and you know what they say about opinions....


True!...I remember the fit was the biggest problem I had with them. At least, todays budgets carry slightly better quality cables and housing, though some of the older models can at times compete with todays sound signature.

...I say, out with the old!...on with the new!


----------



## loomisjohnson

1clearhead said:


> True!...I remember the fit was the biggest problem I had with them. At least, todays budgets carry slightly better quality cables and housing, though some of the older models can at times compete with todays sound signature.
> 
> ...I say, out with the old!...on with the new!


i literally could not give the monoprice away--my kids wouldn't take it and my mailman gave it back to me--so i still have it at the bottom of a drawer, along with my broken lighters and "i like ike" pin


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> i literally could not give the monoprice away--my kids wouldn't take it and my mailman gave it back to me--so i still have it at the bottom of a drawer, along with my broken lighters and "i like ike" pin



Ouch, you know something is bad when you can’t even give it away!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just finished my review of the KZ ZS7 check it out here: https://www.ramenaudio.com/2019/02/kz-zs7-review-more-good-stuff-from-kz.html


----------



## crtninja

Been lurking this place for months and months, collecting some IEMs, 'buds, and stuff, and got my Sony MH755 in the mail today, and they are really awesome.
They can handle all kinds of Metal (tech death, djent) I put into them, with the nice instrument separation and quick bass.
I have the KZ ES4 and the MH755 is pretty close to them for half the price and the hype is clearly justified.
The cable is horrendous, though.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Got them today.  They are legit and sound good. Cable is atrocious and very microphonic. Hmm... I'm thinking I will try to recable them.  They are light and comfy and definitely could use an upgrade. 

BTW, I bought them from eardio.com. $7.95 shipped.  The warehouse it ships from(dont know if company is here too) is only about 160 miles away from Saint Louis in Champaign Illinois. It was in Stl the same day it shipped.  Very fast! They have a ton of old rare crap and my first experience was good.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just finished my review of the KZ ZS7 check it out here: https://www.ramenaudio.com/2019/02/kz-zs7-review-more-good-stuff-from-kz.html


Nice review! 

Unfortunately, I can't buy the ZS7 here in China to accompany my C10's. I'm still waiting for them to show up on taobao.com.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

1clearhead said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't buy the ZS7 here in China to accompany my C10's. I'm still waiting for them to show up on taobao.com.


Hopefully the will go on sale for you soon they are great IEMs. I still think the C10 is slightly better all around but it really depends what you like to listen to.


----------



## 1clearhead

PCgaming4ever said:


> Hopefully the will go on sale for you soon they are great IEMs. I still think the C10 is slightly better all around but it really depends what you like to listen to.


I just wanted to have a pair in my collection.

Funny how the ZS7 is a Chinese brand and I can't pick one up yet here in China!


----------



## weedophile

Like @Slater mentioned, i seriously recommend everyone who has the MH755 to remove the foam behind the mesh. It gives better clarity and its super easy to do, and very reversible (unless u misplace the foam).

But note to not poke too deep and damage the driver xD


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just finished my review of the KZ ZS7 check it out here: https://www.ramenaudio.com/2019/02/kz-zs7-review-more-good-stuff-from-kz.html



Great review, it matches my experience with the ZS7, though I still prefer them over the C10. I strongly recommend using Spiral Dots with them, they greatly improve clarity. I don't like the ZS7 with the included tips.


----------



## Slater

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Great review, it matches my experience with the ZS7, though I still prefer them over the C10. I strongly recommend using Spiral Dots with them, they greatly improve clarity. I don't like the ZS7 with the included tips.



Auvios are good with them as well


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Slater said:


> Auvios are good with them as well



They seem to be a bit hard to find in Europe.


----------



## Slater

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> They seem to be a bit hard to find in Europe.



Poor availability is the only downside to Auvios.

Don’t sweat it though - you have Spiral Dots, which are better anyways. Auvios are basically like poor man’s Spiral Dots, so if you already have Spiral Dots you’re in good shape


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Don’t sweat it though - you have Spiral Dots, which are better anyways. Auvios are basically like poor man’s Spiral Dots, so if you already have Spiral Dots you’re in good shape


 Depending on IEM, there are differenced between Auvio and SD tips.


----------



## Wiljen

CoiL said:


> Depending on IEM, there are differenced between Auvio and SD tips.



I would say Auvio are a lot more rigid and less flexible than spiral dots and generally have a slightly narrower diameter bore as well when compared to the like model SD.  I actually have gotten to the point that Auvio is my go to for wide bores and Shure Olives for narrow.   Spiral dots are good, but I've had some funky results with them.


----------



## trumpethead

aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, I received my MH755. the numbers matched,there is a ghost number(but wasn't captured on the picture) it weighed around 8.38g.
> 
> Not sure if it is authentic, can more people post a pic of their genuine MH755's driver?
> 
> ...





aspire5550 said:


> Hi guys, I received my MH755. the numbers matched,there is a ghost number(but wasn't captured on the picture) it weighed around 8.38g.
> 
> Not sure if it is authentic, can more people post a pic of their genuine MH755's driver?
> 
> ...


----------



## PCgaming4ever (Feb 5, 2019)

Just finishing soldering the first set of MH755's


I think it looks great if I do say so myself

Pics of the inside I think they are legit


----------



## HungryPanda

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just finishing soldering the first set of MH755's
> 
> I think it looks great if I do say so myself
> 
> Pics of the inside I think they are legit


Nice job indeed brother


----------



## Almazbek

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just finishing soldering the first set of MH755's
> 
> I think it looks great if I do say so myself
> 
> Pics of the inside I think they are legit


Looks awesome, I had ordered the same cable. What about sound quality? People are just getting crazy about them
PS ordered 2 pcs


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Almazbek said:


> Looks awesome, I had ordered the same cable. What about sound quality? People are just getting crazy about them
> PS ordered 2 pcs


They sound really great  for the price. I did notice the bass was a little less after I soldered the new cable on I think it's because I enlarged the hole at the top a little bit when I opened it. I need to add some filler and see if it helps and test against an un modded one to make sure I'm not just imagining it.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

They good for under $10. Ed9, es4 and zsn are all better to me.  Edr1 is better to me personally as well.  Happy with mh755 tho. Going to go the mmcx route.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> Aren't the just the letters and numbers coming through from the other side. I'm confused.. Because that's what I see so that must be it



No, it’s like a hologram type print, but without the rainbow effect you get on holograms.

You have to tilt it at just the right angle under the light to read it.

Also, interestingly I looked at all the numbers on mine. They’re pretty much gibberish, and don’t match up with the serial number like I thought they might. I’m sure the ghost numbers mean something to Sony though. Maybe a factory number or customs number or something.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I have been doing some more modding with them I added some KZ eartips and took the foam out and then actually added the foam to the hole at the top. Doing that made them even better sounding.


you can see the foam in this picture


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> No, it’s like a hologram type print, but without the rainbow effect you get on holograms.
> 
> You have to tilt it at just the right angle under the light to read it.
> 
> Also, interestingly I looked at all the numbers on mine. They’re pretty much gibberish, and don’t match up with the serial number like I thought they might. I’m sure the ghost numbers mean something to Sony though. Maybe a factory number or customs number or something.



Ok I see it now. I was looking at the wrong side. So everything matches up on mine. Order two more in green and shamelessly asked sellle to throw in a set of large Orange Tops. These tips are really comfortable with a great deal!. Wish I knew how to change cables...


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> I have been doing some more modding with them I added some KZ eartips and took the foam out and then actually added the foam to the hole at the top. Doing that made them even better sounding.
> 
> 
> you can see the foam in this picture



Nice idea!

Also, I used that exact same cable to recable mine. The white matches the MH755 nicely


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> Ok I see it now. I was looking at the wrong side. So everything matches up on mine. Order two more in green and shamelessly asked sellle to throw in a set of large Orange Tops. These tips are really comfortable with a great deal!. Wish I knew how to change cables...



FYI, there should be ghost numbers on both sides of the tag.

On the side with the serial number and garbage can X, there’s 1 line of really big ghost numbers about 8 digits long:

 

On the other side, there’s like 4 lines of really long ghost numbers (maybe 30 digits long with dashes and numbers) in really small font.


----------



## Grev

With regards to the Auglamour f300, get some bigger tips for a good seal and plug the holes on the side, I haven’t tried the ones on the inside yet but will try it.

Got the Auglamour f200 at the same time and that one sounds good already.


----------



## mbwilson111

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just finishing soldering the first set of MH755's
> 
> I think it looks great if I do say so myself
> 
> Pics of the inside I think they are legit



Very nice.  I  have that same cable ready to put on my orange pair of MH755s.   But first, because I think the bright colored tips are part of the charm,  I asked my husband to put this pinkish cable on my pink pair.  I like it. 

Is the white one micro-phonic?  This one is a bit but it won't really bother me.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

mbwilson111 said:


> Very nice.  I  have that same cable ready to put on my orange pair of MH755s.   But first, because I think the bright colored tips are part of the charm,  I asked my husband to put this pinkish cable on my pink pair.  I like it.
> 
> Is the white one micro-phonic?  This one is a bit but it won't really bother me.


Yeah a little but not enough to bother me. I think that's just something that you deal with when you use cheap cables but it's not bad enough I notice it.


----------



## rad7

Anyone noticed a delay in the shipment of orders from Ali Express? I ordered **** 3 days ago & it is still not shipped yet. Apparently, my payment is still being processed. Wondering if I should cancel this order and order it from another seller on Ali Express.


----------



## DynamicEars

rad7 said:


> Anyone noticed a delay in the shipment of orders from Ali Express? I ordered **** 3 days ago & it is still not shipped yet. Apparently, my payment is still being processed. Wondering if I should cancel this order and order it from another seller on Ali Express.



Its chinese new year period, they have long holiday like around 2 weeks. just patient.


----------



## mbwilson111

rad7 said:


> Anyone noticed a delay in the shipment of orders from Ali Express? I ordered **** 3 days ago & it is still not shipped yet. Apparently, my payment is still being processed. Wondering if I should cancel this order and order it from another seller on Ali Express.



Most aliexpress sellers will resume shipping on the 13th of February.


----------



## Lurk650

rad7 said:


> Anyone noticed a delay in the shipment of orders from Ali Express? I ordered **** 3 days ago & it is still not shipped yet. Apparently, my payment is still being processed. Wondering if I should cancel this order and order it from another seller on Ali Express.


Normal


----------



## rad7

DynamicEars said:


> Its chinese new year period, they have long holiday like around 2 weeks. just patient.





mbwilson111 said:


> Most aliexpress sellers will resume shipping on the 13th of February.





Lurk650 said:


> Normal



Thanks everyone!


----------



## ipodlover77 (Feb 6, 2019)

Aliexpress pros can you please chime in?
I ordered some foam tips and case on the 16th, it was shipped on the 18th and it arrived to me (in MD) by the 23rd. This is via China Post. Very impressive.

On the flip-side, the headphones I ordered on the 15th, was shipped on the 17th and has been in "Processed Through Facility" since the 18th. To my knowledge it hasn't even left China yet. This is epacket, which should be faster. Is this normal?


----------



## HerrXRDS (Feb 5, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just finishing soldering the first set of MH755's
> 
> I think it looks great if I do say so myself
> 
> Pics of the inside I think they are legit




Ya'll lost your minds spending time to solder wires on $5 IEMs, they aren't even that good.













Here is mine


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 6, 2019)

ipodlover77 said:


> Aliexpress pros can you please chime in?
> I ordered some foam tips and case via !!!!!BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!!!! on the 16th, it was shipped on the 18th and it arrived to me (in MD) by the 23rd. This is via China Post. Very impressive.
> 
> On the flip-side, the headphones I ordered from !!!!BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!!!! on the 15th, was shipped on the 17th and has been in "Processed Through Facility" since the 18th. To my knowledge it hasn't even left China yet. This is epacket, which should be faster. Is this normal?



man...can you read above you will find your answer...andi guess its even write on the BANNED seller page you talk about....so, yeah, cancel your order bro if you want it in 4 days cause it should take at least a big  10 days. Anyway, this seller isnt trustable. Best price=best BS too. And erase your post please....it hurt my eye. Use your brain before asking question. IT IS WRITE ON BANNED SELLER PAGE.


----------



## Slater

HerrXRDS said:


> Ya'll lost your minds spending time to solder wires on $5 IEMs, they aren't even that good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are all crazy


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Do the same with VIDO....there weren't THAT good until I upgrade with SPC cable....still waiting for impression about those Sony with SPC....but anyway, you sold(er) me already All!


----------



## chinmie

HerrXRDS said:


> Ya'll lost your minds spending time to solder wires on $5 IEMs, they aren't even that good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and put on eartips roughly twice the price of the IEM 

i'm itching to get one of my MH755 recabled. i want to put mmcx on them, but i don't think the shell will withstand multiple plugging and unplugging....maybe 2pins would be a better idea?


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm) (Feb 6, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Anyone noticed a delay in the shipment of orders from Ali Express? I ordered **** 3 days ago & it is still not shipped yet. Apparently, my payment is still being processed. Wondering if I should cancel this order and order it from another seller on Ali Express.



I ordered mine about 16 days ago and it hasn't been sent yet. This is because of the Chinese lunar new year. They will start sending things out after february 12th to 14th. (I see this was answered already but I wanted to vent a bit LOL).


----------



## ipodlover77

Nymphonomaniac said:


> man...can you read above you will find your answer...andi guess its even write on the BANNED seller page you talk about....so, yeah, cancel your order bro if you want it in 4 days cause it should take at least a big  10 days. Anyway, this seller isnt trustable. Best price=best BS too. And erase your post please....it hurt my eye. Use your brain before asking question. IT IS WRITE ON BANNED SELLER PAGE.



Chill. Its not that serious.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Feb 6, 2019)

My listening experience with TRN IM1 for 2 months:
One of the best v-shaped sounding IEM that Ive listened to.The bass is punchy and controlled with good presence of sub-bass.The mids are quite recessed a little bit.the vocals are pleasant to hear not shouty or muffled one.you can hear the good layering and separation of its instruments are well-defined,not congested compare to my KZ ZSN.The highs are in bright side but not strident ,it is really well extended but there is still some presence of sibilant in some tracks.The cymbals are really sound natural in some drum tracks.This IEM really impressed me.This one is on par or even better than M50x.

Source:LG V20(in Aux mode).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ipodlover77 said:


> Chill. Its not that serious.


Yeah, now its morning, i'm chill....last night my finished bottle of wine hot my temper. 

But yeah, Ipodlover, it kind of take a minimum of seriousness....and by the way, its not me that banned the BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP seller...its okay you dont know it but please erase this, we don't want to have problem in this thread with headfi Big Brothers Administrator. 

And for your info (on main seller page):


----------



## eclein

Nymphonomaniac did your C10s come yet?
Are your IM1’s fixed or totalled? That was yours that came apart correct?
Also the ibasso DAP we love sounds great with the 10s. You’ll like.....
Hopefully my info is correct and I’m not getting you mixed up with somebody else.


----------



## waynes world

HungryPanda said:


> These really are fantastic iems for the price (especially the Amazon lightning deal prices). They have a ceramic and a dynamic driver that just work so well together





mbwilson111 said:


> To me the Artiste sounds big...almost like headphones. The dynamic driver is 13mm ant the ceramic is12mm. I find the fit comfortable.  Using KZStarline tips on mine.
> 
> The best deal right now is the Amazon Uk price of £22.99.  We paid £27 a few weeks ago and felt that was a great deal.  Even at the normal price they are well worth it.



I think I made a mistake finding this thread


----------



## mbwilson111

waynes world said:


> I think I made a mistake finding this thread



Yes you did.  If you want proof, look at the IEM section of my list


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes you did.  If you want proof, look at the IEM section of my list



Yes, your list is a good read! I am going to try out some iems again, and I have the I-INTO i8's on the way for $18US. We'll see how I like them before going tooooooo crazy!


----------



## hakuzen

chinmie said:


> and put on eartips roughly twice the price of the IEM
> 
> i'm itching to get one of my MH755 recabled. i want to put mmcx on them, but i don't think the shell will withstand multiple plugging and unplugging....maybe 2pins would be a better idea?


i've just bought threaded mmcx and 2pins plugs. plan to try mmcx first, because it will need less plastic working and resin filling. it doesn't look difficult and you can change and try several cables this way. but @HungryPanda could tell us something about this, because he was doing mmcx mod


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 6, 2019)

hakuzen said:


> i've just bought threaded mmcx and 2pins plugs. plan to try mmcx first, because it will need less plastic working and resin filling. it doesn't look difficult and you can change and try several cables this way. but @HungryPanda could tell us something about this, because he was doing mmcx mod



Did you not see his post about that mod failing?  Somewhere is a photo of his 755 with the fixed cable that he ended up using.  Personally I think it looks better with a fixed cable.  To me, it is not the type of iem that I would bother taking off and putting on various mmcx cables.

@hakuzen Found the post in another thread.  The MH755 is being discussed in at least four threads at the moment.  The photo is in this post.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1431#post-14727426


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 6, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you not see his post about that mod failing?  Somewhere is a photo of his 755 with the fixed cable that he ended up using.  Personally I think it looks better with a fixed cable.  To me, it is not the type of iem that I would bother taking off and putting on various mmcx cables.


yep, saw that pic.. but don't know what did fail. which was the problem? you are right, i'm impressed with pics of every re-cabler. so clean and superb looking..
i just want to start doing mmcx/2pins mod, to repair some valuable broken iems then


----------



## durwood (Feb 6, 2019)

I was curious if anyone had links to the fixed cables they were using to mod the MH755...only post them if you can.


----------



## Lurk650

Nymphonomaniac said:


> And erase your post please....it hurt my eye. Use your brain before asking question. IT IS WRITE ON BANNED SELLER PAGE.


Right*

Oh the irony of your post in general


----------



## Slater (Feb 6, 2019)

durwood said:


> I was curious if anyone had links to the fixed cables they were using to mod the MH755...only post them if you can.



Pretty much anything you want.

There’s no right or wrong cable for the most part.

You could use a cable with mic, a Bluetooth cable, braided cable, KZ SPC upgrade cable (you cut the 2-pin ends off), an used stock KZ 2-pin cable (you cut the 2-pin ends off), etc.

If you have any IEMs with defective shells (such as blown driver, ran through the washing machine, etc) that cable can be removed and reused.


----------



## CoiL

I plan to put my MH755 drivers inside KZ ZS3/ZS4 shells and maybe add HLSX808 AFX BA... no idea how it will sound though


----------



## Zlivan

I used KZ cable for the operation.


----------



## HungryPanda

My failure was down to the very poor quality of mmcx sockets that I bought, have some much nicer ones now for my next projects


----------



## Slater

Zlivan said:


> I used KZ cable for the operation.



That’s what I did, except I used the silver plated version of that cable just for cosmetic reasons.

Nice job


----------



## Zlivan

Pics, please 
That probably looks much better.
I might resolder them if I get a nicer looking cable.


----------



## Antenne

HungryPanda said:


> My failure was down to the very poor quality of mmcx sockets that I bought, have some much nicer ones now for my next projects



May I ask for a source/link and maybe pics of the "nicer ones"?


----------



## HungryPanda (Feb 6, 2019)

I like these ones https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...-SE846-UE900-DIY-Gold-Plated/32625249584.html

these also https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fem...e-JH-Audio-westone-1964-ears/32808301726.html


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 6, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> My failure was down to the very poor quality of mmcx sockets that I bought, have some much nicer ones now for my next projects


thanks. ..and ouch, i'm afraid i got same crappy mmcx. thread + gasket suggested it would get more secure without much glue. guess i'll have to follow your steps and buy the quality ones..

edit:
..or to go for 2 pins sockets directly.
bought these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...one-Accessories-Hearing-AIDS/32697691354.html
to repair my old etys basically (once bent the pins, they can be soldered directly to the pcb)


----------



## scanferr

I had the JVC HAF-FX1X and I was quite pleased with them, but the cable near the left bud broke and I need a replacement. I don't need anything fancy, it's to listening to music while on the go. On that 11-20 tier, what would you guys recommend? I don't mind buying from gearbest, aliexpress, or whatnot.

I mostly listen to metal, rock, hard rock, and the likes. I was thinking about the Superlux HD381? I own the HD662EVO and I'm quite happy with the brand.


----------



## rad7

Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.


----------



## Lurk650

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.


Not ChiFi but maybe this

https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/sleeper


----------



## durwood (Feb 7, 2019)

Slater said:


> Pretty much anything you want.
> 
> There’s no right or wrong cable for the most part.
> 
> ...









I know that, it's just that some of the cables look a bit nicer than most of the ones I would rob off some ZSE's or xiaomi's that I have. I do have some KZ silver upgrade cables and a ton of apple iphone earbuds that serve no purpose, I just liked a couple that didn't look that rubbery and was wondering if they were purchased or just robbed (@PCgaming4ever)



HungryPanda said:


> My failure was down to the very poor quality of mmcx sockets that I bought, have some much nicer ones now for my next projects



I was going to ask what particularly was poor quality? Did the pins push out? Poor contact? or just general garbage? At this point it probably doesn't matter, I think the solid cable is probably fine and more reliable. If it can be opened once it can be opned again.


----------



## Leonccyiu

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.



I am also looking for an iem that I can sleep on my side with although it's more to watch Netflix with. The problem with many iems such as the **** you ordered is that they have vents on their back, and one side will get covered distorting the stereo image which is distracting.

Have you thought of earbuds instead? The monk lites are small the Qian69 is well reviewed with a v shape sound signature.


----------



## CoiL

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.


Moondrop Crescent ?


----------



## assassin10000 (Feb 7, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.



Look for IEM's with the Westone & Shure shape. I could lay down with my old SE215's, but I've actually slept with my UM Pro 10's with no issues (side sleeping). The UM Pro 10's are the smallest IEM of this shape I know of and are unfortunately way out of your price range.

$20-25 MDK ASY is one I was looking at (they had build issues with the MDK ASK models). Supposedly non-fatigueing sound sig.
$30 Tennmak Pro dual DD. On Amazon. I had this but either had a problem with my pair or just not my signature. Way to bassy and bled into the mids. But it may work for you.
$40-50 Kinera Seed.


----------



## HungryPanda

@durwood The problem was the centre pin on a very small body, it barely protruded by 2 millimeters if it even was that


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> @durwood The problem was the centre pin on a very small body, it barely protruded by 2 millimeters if it even was that



The center pin in the back that you solder the bare wire to, or the center pin in the front female part that makes connection with the mmcx cable?


----------



## Bartig

scanferr said:


> I had the JVC HAF-FX1X and I was quite pleased with them, but the cable near the left bud broke and I need a replacement. I don't need anything fancy, it's to listening to music while on the go. On that 11-20 tier, what would you guys recommend? I don't mind buying from gearbest, aliexpress, or whatnot.
> 
> I mostly listen to metal, rock, hard rock, and the likes. I was thinking about the Superlux HD381? I own the HD662EVO and I'm quite happy with the brand.


While the HD381 suits your genres quite wel, it's also very colored. I sold them, but I recall one song being great and warm and the other sounding tonally way off. Especially voices sounded closed in.



rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.


If sleeping is more important than enormous amount of detail in your music, you may consider the EZaudio D4 or the UiiSii HM7; both are really tiny and comfortable.


----------



## HungryPanda

It was the centre pin for the + wire


----------



## ipodlover77

The Tin Audio T3 are up on Massdrop but the ship date is *March 13th.*


----------



## PCgaming4ever

durwood said:


> I know that, it's just that some of the cables look a bit nicer than most of the ones I would rob off some ZSE's or xiaomi's that I have. I do have some KZ silver upgrade cables and a ton of apple iphone earbuds that serve no purpose, I just liked a couple that didn't look that rubbery and was wondering if they were purchased or just robbed (@PCgaming4ever)
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask what particularly was poor quality? Did the pins push out? Poor contact? or just general garbage? At this point it probably doesn't matter, I think the solid cable is probably fine and more reliable. If it can be opened once it can be opned again.


I bought this https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AjOrov2  cable from AliExpress it has a rubber coating on it but it doesn't feel that bad for the price.


----------



## Sylmar

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.



Personally I use the MoreBlue DM8 (apparently they go under other names as well), they are extremely cheap but warm and bassy and I really enjoy them. I can sleep with them when using them with the cable over the ear and L/R switched. Their sound is not super detailed but warm and still not muddy but clear. The only downside is that they are a bit on the fragile side. I just ordered a bunch for that price so I got some spare ones.


----------



## scanferr

Bartig said:


> While the HD381 suits your genres quite wel, it's also very colored. I sold them, but I recall one song being great and warm and the other sounding tonally way off. Especially voices sounded closed in.
> 
> 
> If sleeping is more important than enormous amount of detail in your music, you may consider the EZaudio D4 or the UiiSii HM7; both are really tiny and comfortable.


Cheers! What would you recommend on that price range?


----------



## rad7

Sylmar said:


> Personally I use the MoreBlue DM8 (apparently they go under other names as well), they are extremely cheap but warm and bassy and I really enjoy them. I can sleep with them when using them with the cable over the ear and L/R switched. Their sound is not super detailed but warm and still not muddy but clear. The only downside is that they are a bit on the fragile side. I just ordered a bunch for that price so I got some spare ones.



Thank you for suggesting DM8. It is super cheap & so seems like a good deal!


----------



## rad7

Bartig said:


> While the HD381 suits your genres quite wel, it's also very colored. I sold them, but I recall one song being great and warm and the other sounding tonally way off. Especially voices sounded closed in.
> 
> 
> If sleeping is more important than enormous amount of detail in your music, you may consider the EZaudio D4 or the UiiSii HM7; both are really tiny and comfortable.



Thank you! I already have D4. I'll check out HM7.


----------



## rad7

assassin10000 said:


> Look for IEM's with the Westone & Shure shape. I could lay down with my old SE215's, but I've actually slept with my UM Pro 10's with no issues (side sleeping). The UM Pro 10's are the smallest IEM of this shape I know of and are unfortunately way out of your price range.
> 
> $20-25 MDK ASY is one I was looking at (they had build issues with the MDK ASK models). Supposedly non-fatigueing sound sig.
> $30 Tennmak Pro dual DD. On Amazon. I had this but either had a problem with my pair or just not my signature. Way to bassy and bled into the mids. But it may work for you.
> $40-50 Kinera Seed.



Thanks for the suggestions! You are right, it seems the flat shape of MDK-ASY seems more suitable for this purpose. I hope someone makes a cheaper AAW-Q


----------



## rad7

Leonccyiu said:


> I am also looking for an iem that I can sleep on my side with although it's more to watch Netflix with. The problem with many iems such as the **** you ordered is that they have vents on their back, and one side will get covered distorting the stereo image which is distracting.
> 
> Have you thought of earbuds instead? The monk lites are small the Qian69 is well reviewed with a v shape sound signature.



Thank you. Yeah, I do have Vido earbuds. You are right in that earbuds have a flat shape when compared to most IEMs. But I somehow started preferring IEMs over earbuds....I feel I'm missing something, it's hard to explain, when I use earbuds and it's not just the lowend.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Found these little hard cases with foam inside for $1.74 for the small and $3.19 for the large. They look nice for headphones and storing a small DAP.


----------



## Lurk650

PCgaming4ever said:


> Found these little hard cases with foam inside for $1.74 for the small and $3.19 for the large. They look nice for headphones and storing a small DAP.


Funny thing is I received something in the mail recently that had a similar case, set aside on my desk then saw it recently and realized its perfect for that. I have no memory what it came with to have it lol


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Funny thing is I received something in the mail recently that had a similar case, set aside on my desk then saw it recently and realized its perfect for that. I have no memory what it came with to have it lol



I like that cable!


----------



## Lurk650

Slater said:


> I like that cable!


Stock N5005 cable, only downside though is that AKG uses nonstandard MMCX


----------



## richario (Feb 8, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.


I listen to similar genres, psychill, psydub and other electronic genres. I have used the Y1 (I bought as Elistoop but lots of v resellers / names):"
3.5mm Graphene Earphones"
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cdK4g6hx
They are tiny, flexible in the ear, and sound quite good in a shallow v sound. Nice and cheap as I don't want to spend a lot on a phone I'm sleeping on as I know I'll destroy it eventually! Also Sony MH 755 works pretty well as a side sleeper, and has drawn a lot of praise for the way it sounds.


----------



## drey101 (Feb 8, 2019)

Look what the postman dropped off :3
DP100 **** Moondrop Crescent


----------



## thebigredpolos

rad7 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! You are right, it seems the flat shape of MDK-ASY seems more suitable for this purpose. I hope someone makes a cheaper AAW-Q


A cheaper AAW-Q was already made, but they're pretty hard to find.  The Senzer S10.  I can't comment on the sound, as I don't own them, I just remember seeing them pop up on Amazon some time ago


----------



## DBaldock9

rad7 said:


> Anyone has a recommendation for a low-profile/small IEM for <$30 that can be used while sleeping on 1 side? I like a warm & bassy sound signature with wide soundstage, am treble sensitive & don't like piercing highs. I mainly listen to chillstep, psychedelic trance & other similar electronic music. I placed an order on **** but I believe it is not that small to be used for this purpose.



For my ears, the Tennmak Pro fits the best, and is the most comfortable set of <$30 earphones to wear when sleeping.  They also provide good isolation from noise.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ten...MCX-Earphone-with-microphone/32838652146.html


----------



## CoiL

My experience with sleeping iems is that smaller the shell and "surface" area against ear - the better it is for sleeping. My best has been modded ED9 (about half size shell) for that:


Spoiler: pic


----------



## FastAndClean

drey101 said:


> Look what the postman dropped off :3
> DP100 **** Moondrop Crescent


impressions please, i am waiting for the ****


----------



## CoiL

Got my original Sony MH755 and they are very good. Unbelievably good for 7$ actually! I think they better out my 5th gen ATE/ATR.
Will certainly put those drivers into ZS3/ZS4 shells with removeable cable and make awsome workhorse IEM for myself ;P


----------



## crabdog

My Tin Audio T3 review just went live. To be honest, I wasn't expecting it to be this good. This time the hype is real. Enjoy 
https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t3-review/


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

For those w/ the Tin Audio T3, Do you experience any Driver Flex?


----------



## B9Scrambler (Feb 8, 2019)

MidNighTempest said:


> For those w/ the Tin Audio T3, Do you experience any Driver Flex?



Nope. I use silicone tips which would draw it out if it was present in my set.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Where are my ****'s? They left country of origin on the 27th, and here we are 12 days later and *poof* vanished into thin air. They have yet to make it off the plane apparently. Longest I have ever waited on a package from Jim is 14 days with most being 9-11 days. I have actually lost interest in them. Don't even want them anymore.

BTW. Is anybody actually using the little DEVO tips with thiers?


----------



## drey101

FastAndClean said:


> impressions please, i am waiting for the ****


I will in a few days, but with mt current set of iems and with all of them being very competitive I'm having a hard time to distinguish quality in clarity and can only notice via direct comparison the nuances between them. Either the Crescent is much harder to drive than the ****, or the **** is much easier to drive than the Crescent, but I needed to ramp up the volume of the Crescent much more. Initial impressions for both, I think the Crescent sound signature is pretty close to the KPE, with a touch more midbass and treble. Thinking about it, I think the **** is `balanced` as described by @1clearhead and the bumps in the fr graph is why I needed to reduce the volume compared to the much flatter Crescent. I tried the weird included tips, and they DO sounded closer to neutral with much wider soundstage compared to the tips I decided to put on them, Final Type E.

Right now, I'm just enjoying them both. 

Oh, make sure to prep an mmcx cable for the **** before you get it, unless you don't mind using the rubber cable with mic on it. It's a good thing I had a spare 6 core lying around and I don't need to wait for a cable replacement (I don't like inline controls in cable).


----------



## rad7

DBaldock9 said:


> For my ears, the Tennmak Pro fits the best, and is the most comfortable set of <$30 earphones to wear when sleeping.  They also provide good isolation from noise.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ten...MCX-Earphone-with-microphone/32838652146.html



Hey, thank you for reminding me about the Tennmak Pro. I had these in my Amazon wishlist for a long time but completely forgot about them Yes, these definitely look comfortable to wear when sleeping!


----------



## rad7

thebigredpolos said:


> A cheaper AAW-Q was already made, but they're pretty hard to find.  The Senzer S10.  I can't comment on the sound, as I don't own them, I just remember seeing them pop up on Amazon some time ago



Thanks for telling me about Senzer S10. Yes, there is just one review of these on head-fi and apparently the SQ is not good on these - apparently the base is boomy & drowns out mids & everything else. What a waste of such a nice IEM shell!


----------



## FastAndClean

drey101 said:


> I will in a few days, but with mt current set of iems and with all of them being very competitive I'm having a hard time to distinguish quality in clarity and can only notice via direct comparison the nuances between them. Either the Crescent is much harder to drive than the ****, or the **** is much easier to drive than the Crescent, but I needed to ramp up the volume of the Crescent much more. Initial impressions for both, I think the Crescent sound signature is pretty close to the KPE, with a touch more midbass and treble. Thinking about it, I think the **** is `balanced` as described by @1clearhead and the bumps in the fr graph is why I needed to reduce the volume compared to the much flatter Crescent. I tried the weird included tips, and they DO sounded closer to neutral with much wider soundstage compared to the tips I decided to put on them, Final Type E.
> 
> Right now, I'm just enjoying them both.
> 
> Oh, make sure to prep an mmcx cable for the **** before you get it, unless you don't mind using the rubber cable with mic on it. It's a good thing I had a spare 6 core lying around and I don't need to wait for a cable replacement (I don't like inline controls in cable).


i have balanced cable waiting for them, how is the treble? i saw the graph and the treble seems fully extended


----------



## chinmie

crabdog said:


> My Tin Audio T3 review just went live. To be honest, I wasn't expecting it to be this good. This time the hype is real. Enjoy
> https://primeaudio.org/tin-audio-t3-review/



please stop posting T3 beauty shots. 


it makes me want it even more 

nice review by the way, thanks


----------



## drey101 (Feb 8, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i have balanced cable waiting for them, how is the treble? i saw the graph and the treble seems fully extended


Listening to it right now with Wagakki Band and Baby Metal (remastered). Nothing pops up as spikes for me, and sibilance only on the most sibilant tracks (ssss rather than sshh). Treble feels more more elevated than bass, but is still able to give me that sense of 'balanced' sound so it shouldn't be too elevated. Instruments are clear and have space to breathe, maybe too much space to breathe on the treble. Cymbals are better on the crescent, as there's a slight roll off with the cymbals on the **** (listening to Chocolate by Babymetal which is peppered with cymbals all throughout the song, as well as a tambourine like sound).

I think the **** sounds like it needs more power to wake up the BA, and my poor Sonata HD isn't up to the task. The Crescent is harder to drive, almost at full volume already, but it doesn't sound like it needs more power if that makes sense? With more power, I think the slight roll off with the cymbals I hear will disappear.


----------



## Slater

Anyone ever see this?

Linklike QUAD Dynamic Drive Hi-Res Extra Bass Earbuds Headphones Wired Earbuds with Microphone,Lightweight Earphones with Volume Control 3.5mm Jack,In-Ear Headphones,Linklike Classic2 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L738NLT

Each side has Dual dynamic drivers, 1 is a biofiber diaphragm and the other is a titanium plated diaphragm. 

Also the shell is open-backed, which is unusual for EarPod designs. Should (in theory) have a nice open sound.

Anyone willing to be a guinea pig and try it out?


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Anyone ever see this?
> 
> Linklike QUAD Dynamic Drive Hi-Res Extra Bass Earbuds Headphones Wired Earbuds with Microphone,Lightweight Earphones with Volume Control 3.5mm Jack,In-Ear Headphones,Linklike Classic2
> 
> ...


This looks VERY interesting... though, I`m not fan of earpods.


----------



## Nimweth

drey101 said:


> Listening to it right now with Wagakki Band and Baby Metal (remastered). Nothing pops up as spikes for me, and sibilance only on the most sibilant tracks (ssss rather than sshh). Treble feels more more elevated than bass, but is still able to give me that sense of 'balanced' sound so it shouldn't be too elevated. Instruments are clear and have space to breathe, maybe too much space to breathe on the treble. Cymbals are better on the crescent, as there's a slight roll off with the cymbals on the **** (listening to Chocolate by Babymetal which is peppered with cymbals all throughout the song, as well as a tambourine like sound).
> 
> I think the **** sounds like it needs more power to wake up the BA, and my poor Sonata HD isn't up to the task. The Crescent is harder to drive, almost at full volume already, but it doesn't sound like it needs more power if that makes sense? With more power, I think the slight roll off with the cymbals I hear will disappear.


That's right. The **** is quite power hungry. I use a Fiio A5 on high gain and the **** really comes alive.


----------



## drey101

Nimweth said:


> That's right. The **** is quite power hungry. I use a Fiio A5 on high gain and the **** really comes alive.


That's good to know! I recently bought an xDSD, but I might replace it with a Q5 later as it hisses on my iems during quiet situations (even the C10 which is at 32 ohm) and I can't stand the hiss. My ears are apparently sensitive enough to pick up hiss, even though the shop sellers do not pick it up, and ifi replied in their thread that the DMG would exhibit a very minor hiss given its 18 ohm and 108 sensitivity, and recommended I use the iematch on it. I made a comparison on the xDSD thread for the other models, and in short I detected the hiss on all the ones without builtin iematch.

I'll try it out later once the shop decides whether to allow a refund/replacement, and I'm forced to grab an earbuddy or iematch as I won't be able to stand the wait for online delivery of a cheaper alternative.


----------



## popof94

Not read all the thread but the KB100 available on penon with a Shanling M1as DAP are realy great Iems. I listen them every day for more than 3 months now and always very happy.






 

I have tried first the M0 and find the M1 better for my taste.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Anyone ever see this?
> 
> Linklike QUAD Dynamic Drive Hi-Res Extra Bass Earbuds Headphones Wired Earbuds with Microphone,Lightweight Earphones with Volume Control 3.5mm Jack,In-Ear Headphones,Linklike Classic2
> 
> ...





CoiL said:


> This looks VERY interesting... though, I`m not fan of earpods.



I will ..even though I hate cables with mics.  It might be just what I need for sleeping.  Actually,the mic would help me determine right from left in the dark...but a piece of tape would do that as well.  

It is £29 on Amazon UK but has a £10 voucher.  Best of all, I was just in time for same day delivery (offered with some products). I should have it within 9 hours.


----------



## 1clearhead

drey101 said:


> I will in a few days, but with mt current set of iems and with all of them being very competitive I'm having a hard time to distinguish quality in clarity and can only notice via direct comparison the nuances between them. Either the Crescent is much harder to drive than the ****, or the **** is much easier to drive than the Crescent, but I needed to ramp up the volume of the Crescent much more. Initial impressions for both, I think the Crescent sound signature is pretty close to the KPE, with a touch more midbass and treble. Thinking about it, I think the **** is `balanced` as described by @1clearhead and the bumps in the fr graph is why I needed to reduce the volume compared to the much flatter Crescent. I tried the weird included tips, and they DO sounded closer to neutral with much wider soundstage compared to the tips I decided to put on them, Final Type E.
> 
> Right now, I'm just enjoying them both.
> 
> Oh, make sure to prep an mmcx cable for the **** before you get it, unless you don't mind using the rubber cable with mic on it. It's a good thing I had a spare 6 core lying around and I don't need to wait for a cable replacement (I don't like inline controls in cable).


The **** should sound "neutral" with the thin silicone default ear tips or the packaged ear tips provided, but it's possible to up them to a more "balanced" sound signature with aftermarket silicone ear tips, which are slightly thicker.


----------



## zyllion

Is it possible to mod the rha t10/20 to use mmcx connectors? Or recabling?


----------



## NeonHD

Guess what I just got guys 





DZAT DF-10 *(left) /* **** **** *(right)*

This is just a little sneak peak, first impressions will be coming very shortly


----------



## drey101

1clearhead said:


> The **** should sound "neutral" with the thin silicone default ear tips or the packaged ear tips provided, but it's possible to up them to a more "balanced" sound signature with aftermarket silicone ear tips, which are slightly thicker.


Yupz, haha, although I'm getting confused trying to judge which is balanced or neutral between the **** and the Crescent.



Nimweth said:


> That's right. The **** is quite power hungry. I use a Fiio A5 on high gain and the **** really comes alive.


Yes, I managed to have my newly bought xDSD replaced with a Q5, and I just tested out the ****, and wow it sounds a bit more refined and treble sounds just right now, rather than the slightly rolled off I mentioned before. Liking what I hear with it.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Guess what I just got guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, DF-10. You’re going old school on us!


----------



## SenyorC

What would be a recommended IEM/earbud for watch TV/Movies?

These would be to wear in bed at night (with my wife and newborn baby sleeping at the side of me) and powered by a Topping MX3.

My priorities would be comfort (so maybe a lower profile bud would be better), followed by isolation (to not disturb the wife and baby) followed by sound. Obviously I would prefer decent sound but I am quite happy with the SQ from things like KZ ATE or ED16 for this, I would just like to up the comfort/isolation level a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Slater

SenyorC said:


> What would be a recommended IEM/earbud for watch TV/Movies?
> 
> These would be to wear in bed at night (with my wife and newborn baby sleeping at the side of me) and powered by a Topping MX3.
> 
> ...



If you’re looking for isolation, I would not get earbuds.

If it was me, I’d go with KZ ZS3E or KZ ZS4.


----------



## trumpethead

I had misplaced my CM5 for a couple of weeks and was searching frantically until they turned up in the washing machine yesterday. Gave them a full day to dry out and then Bam!! Good as new! Put the large green tips from the Sony 755 on and they sound even better! Luckily I have three pairs for backup but still amazed at the sound quality from this ultra budget priced iem too bad they are no longer available at the 11 dollar price I got then for from Amazon Usa...


----------



## DynamicEars

i just passing by and read @crinacle 's impressions about Tin audio T2, T2 pro, and T3

from his graph, i saw differences in bass region between T2 and T3 (T2pro is the same with T2)
https://crinacle.com/2019/02/11/tin-audio-t2-t2-pro-and-t3-first-impressions-and-measurements/

some head fiers mentioned that they had same bass, so i just ignore bad review good audio's measurement that time, but crin's measurement also tells the same actually. 

gonna wait for more reviews


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> i just passing by and read @crinacle 's impressions about Tin audio T2, T2 pro, and T3
> 
> from his graph, i saw differences in bass region between T2 and T3 (T2pro is the same with T2)
> https://crinacle.com/2019/02/11/tin-audio-t2-t2-pro-and-t3-first-impressions-and-measurements/
> ...



You’re right; according to his measurements it does look like T3 has a bit more bass.

Although after reading his impressions of all 3, it still sounds like the original T2 is _overall_ the best between all 3 models. Or, to clarify, the T3 has some pros (ie better than T2 at some things) but also some cons (ie worse than T2 at other things).

We’ll see once more opinions roll in. But for now I’m going to continue enjoying my T2, with no plans to replace them anytime soon


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> You’re right; according to his measurements it does look like T3 has a bit more bass.
> 
> Although after reading his impressions of all 3, it still sounds like the original T2 is _overall_ the best between all 3 models. Or, to clarify, the T3 has some pros (ie better than T2 at some things) but also some cons (ie worse than T2 at other things).
> 
> We’ll see once more opinions roll in. But for now I’m going to continue enjoying my T2, with no plans to replace them anytime soon



same here, i guess its not worth buying T3 if we already have T2. some more BQEYZ KB100 is like what T2 lacks of, sub bass, still very clear and forward mids, smooth, no piercing and harsh at all. but still, the T2 stands out for its natural timbre. best on its class.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> You’re right; according to his measurements it does look like T3 has a bit more bass.
> 
> Although after reading his impressions of all 3, it still sounds like the original T2 is _overall_ the best between all 3 models. Or, to clarify, the T3 has some pros (ie better than T2 at some things) but also some cons (ie worse than T2 at other things).
> 
> We’ll see once more opinions roll in. *But for now I’m going to continue enjoying my T2, with no plans to replace them anytime soon*


+1 ...Same here.


----------



## antdroid

Slater said:


> You’re right; according to his measurements it does look like T3 has a bit more bass.
> 
> Although after reading his impressions of all 3, it still sounds like the original T2 is _overall_ the best between all 3 models. Or, to clarify, the T3 has some pros (ie better than T2 at some things) but also some cons (ie worse than T2 at other things).
> 
> We’ll see once more opinions roll in. But for now I’m going to continue enjoying my T2, with no plans to replace them anytime soon



Yea it definitely sounds like the T3 has more bass emphasis than the T2/pro to me in listening. The measurements are quite finicky to measure for bass...see my video:


----------



## antdroid

Here's an EQ setting I am using that I am really liking with the Tin Audio T3. It removes the harsh and graininess of the treble peak and no more sibilance issues, while keeping as much energy and air as I can from the stock sound.


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Wow, DF-10. You’re going old school on us!



Haha it was on sale for $19 so had to pick them up, however they aren't really the "real deal" (more on that in the upcoming first impressions).


----------



## CoiL (Feb 11, 2019)

Slater said:


> You’re right; according to his measurements it does look like T3 has a bit more bass.
> Although after reading his impressions of all 3, it still sounds like the original T2 is _overall_ the best between all 3 models. Or, to clarify, the T3 has some pros (ie better than T2 at some things) but also some cons (ie worse than T2 at other things).
> We’ll see once more opinions roll in. But for now I’m going to continue enjoying my T2, with no plans to replace them anytime soon


I believe it is good decision. If I look only at graphs, I would pick original T2 out of them. But what is and has kept me away from buying any Tin model before was rather sibilance issues along with more "in-Your-head" intimate imaging/soundstage by many impressions.

Wait for my impressions after week about KP vs. modded IT01. Your might be totally happy for long time with fully modded IT01 I believe 



antdroid said:


> Here's an EQ setting I am using that I am really liking with the Tin Audio T3. It removes the harsh and graininess of the treble peak and no more sibilance issues, while keeping as much energy and air as I can from the stock sound.


This EQ nicely shows what I was afraid about initial graphs that surfaced - sibilance issues around 7-9kHz.


----------



## Viber

Quality Photoshop by the Chinese


----------



## paulindss

FastAndClean said:


> impressions please, i am waiting for the ****



OOTB impressions.

You are waiting for a treat. 
I fell no peaks. Bass is plain, and a little above neutral giving a just a hint of warmth, i almost don't feel the roll off that you see in graphs. 

Treble is well extended, but i don't feel it FULLY extended, mind that i am a bit of a treble head in regards to extension. Little IEMs extends as much as i wish. This one doesn't feel whased out at all, compared to its competitors, who seems to die after 8-10khz.

Mids are cristal clear and a bit on the "thin" side of things. 

These don't feel like 22$ AT ALL. Ultra Balanced, great imaging, good bass detail, treble without shrillness.


----------



## paulindss

Slater said:


> You’re right; according to his measurements it does look like T3 has a bit more bass.
> 
> Although after reading his impressions of all 3, it still sounds like the original T2 is _overall_ the best between all 3 models. Or, to clarify, the T3 has some pros (ie better than T2 at some things) but also some cons (ie worse than T2 at other things).
> 
> We’ll see once more opinions roll in. But for now I’m going to continue enjoying my T2, with no plans to replace them anytime soon



The airyness of t2s are its strong point for me... sadly the t3 doesn't have all that extension, as showed by antdroid and crin's graph...


----------



## antdroid (Feb 11, 2019)

Due to some abnormal snow here in Seattle, I've gotten a lot of time to listen to headphones while staying inside and working from home.

Here's my full review of the T3: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/02/tin-audio-t3-full-review.html

*Briefly: *
In general, I like it despite it's flaws, and there is a flaw in that it's tuned a little too bright in the treble area around 8-10KHz which may cause some harshness and sibilance in some vocals and poorer recordings. EQ does help bring it down, if you've been following some of my posts on massdrop or other places, though. In my opinion, it's better than the T2 and T2 Pro, but I'll leave it to the you to decide whether its worth upgrading. Better soundstage and detail than T2 but probably a little more sibilant. Similar soundstage but less air than T2 Pro. Better bass weight and performance than both T2 and T2 Pro and that's most noticeable between them.

 Read my review for more details. Thanks! Feel free to ask questions as necessary!


----------



## SiggyFraud

I came across this cable while looking for tips for my T2. I'd say it's quite interesting. Did anyone hear about a Tin Audio T5 to be released? The T3 isn't even officially available on AliExpress.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

I did a shell change on the MH755 I don't know if I messed something up but it sounds bad. I had a Nicehck bro (the other brand of it) I never used so I figured what the heck let me try it. Well like I said either I messed it up or these things just are not meant to be re shelled the lows are completely gone and the highs are too much now. O well it was worth a shot.


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> I had misplaced my CM5 for a couple of weeks and was searching frantically until they turned up in the washing machine yesterday. Gave them a full day to dry out and then Bam!! Good as new! Put the large green tips from the Sony 755 on and they sound even better! Luckily I have three pairs for backup but still amazed at the sound quality from this ultra budget priced iem too bad they are no longer available at the 11 dollar price I got then for from Amazon Usa...


LOL I happened to pull mine out yesterday, bass was what I remembered but vocals not so much. It was pretty shouty and harsh. I remember having them hooked to my old Magni 3 and I could crank them for days, bass got louder and louder while treble never become too harsh. Out of my zx300 its a different story. Oh well, if you are in the states & want another pair LMK, I never use them anymore. It's the Blue shell.


----------



## trumpethead

Lurk650 said:


> LOL I happened to pull mine out yesterday, bass was what I remembered but vocals not so much. It was pretty shouty and harsh. I remember having them hooked to my old Magni 3 and I could crank them for days, bass got louder and louder while treble never become too harsh. Out of my zx300 its a different story. Oh well, if you are in the states & want another pair LMK, I never use them anymore. It's the Blue shell.



Thanks for the offer but I am good man. I have a few backup pairs so maybe someone else could use them. In addition to the liking  the sound qualities the mic is great for calls. Nice and clear. C10 is my new drug. And trying to resist the siren call of the C16 but I know that resistance is probably futile. Jus waiting for price to come down a bit more and Chinese New Year to be over..


----------



## harry501501

Managed to get the 1More Dual Driver for only £10 on Amazon warehouse. It's an oldie and there's not much about it on here but I've had my eye on it for a while as i love that type of shell. Bass is glorious for such tiny earphones. Been having fun listening to Die Antwoord for last couple hours. It's quite neutral and vocals are a bit dry but for £10 I got myself a wee random bargain for EDM and the likes. Amazon Warehouse rocks (sometimes).


----------



## Lurk650

trumpethead said:


> Thanks for the offer but I am good man. I have a few backup pairs so maybe someone else could use them. In addition to the liking  the sound qualities the mic is great for calls. Nice and clear. C10 is my new drug. And trying to resist the siren call of the C16 but I know that resistance is probably futile. Jus waiting for price to come down a bit more and Chinese New Year to be over..


Yeah, I almost pulled the trigger on the C16 the other day since I enjoy the C10 so much


----------



## Mdraluck23

Where does an RE0 and RE00 lover turn for a juuuuuust _slightly_ warmer/HE560 like sound around 100$ nowadays?

I've been out of this game for a long time, I'm seeing a lot of Chi-Fi talk but I don't even remember the market existing to the extent it does now. I see the T3 on MD, the AS10 get recommendations.... but:

I still have my RE00 and I'm not confident any of them are an "upgrade" really.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 12, 2019)

Finished my fast-mod (fastest mod I have ever done!) on MH755 drivers + ZS4 shells.... going to fine tune them now. These are going to be budget audio beasts! ;P


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Finished my fast-mod (fastest mod I have ever done!) on MH755 drivers + ZS4 shells.... going to fine tune them now. These are going to be budget audio beasts! ;P



Nice job CoiL!

You keep the BA, or remove it?

The ZS4’s stock Kevlar driver isn’t all that bad, especially it’s bass. You gonna use it in something else, or toss it?


----------



## CoiL (Feb 12, 2019)

Slater said:


> Nice job CoiL!
> You keep the BA, or remove it?
> The ZS4’s stock Kevlar driver isn’t all that bad, especially it’s bass. You gonna use it in something else, or toss it?


MH755 driver doesn`t need additional "brightness" from BA, rather opposite - filtering by right amount. So, no, I didn`t keep ZS4 BA (it`s pretty crap anyway).
What I`m suprised about it how good ZS4 nozzles act with MH755 drivers (I guess it`s because of junction-shape). I already like it more as stock MH755.
But since I`m quite sensitive to highs, must tame them littlebit. Anyway, the "veil" has been lifted from original sound and pretty amazing details, clarity and soundstage along with good mids for such low-cost driver.
IMHO, modding it into ZS4 is much more reasonable than doing mmcx mod to original shells (mmcx is not good anyway for longer and harder use).

Edit: I`m blown away by these drivers atm.... if I get it tuned right it might be something between IT01 modded and Kanas Pro. What it all costs? Mind blowing! O_o


----------



## 129207 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mdraluck23 said:


> Where does an RE0 and RE00 lover turn for a juuuuuust _slightly_ warmer/HE560 like sound around 100$ nowadays?
> 
> I've been out of this game for a long time, I'm seeing a lot of Chi-Fi talk but I don't even remember the market existing to the extent it does now. I see the T3 on MD, the AS10 get recommendations.... but:
> 
> I still have my RE00 and I'm not confident any of them are an "upgrade" really.



I was an avid RE0 user for years, until the housing finally gave up on me. The best upgrade from them, to my ears, was the Vsonic GR07 CCE. I enjoyed the hell out of that one, but it died on me after a few years as well. The cable inside the housing broke. Looking for a replacement and taking into regard my love for the RE0 and GR07, I bought a few ch-fi IEMs (KZ ZS5, AS10, Ilker I8, Tin Audio T2 (not the Pro), Havi B3 Pro, TRN V80, Xiaomi Pistons, Sony MH1C and ended up using the Tin Audio T2 as my daily driver. It gave me the treble detail I was used to and actually increased separation, which was a nice bonus. I lost some of the very natural bass that I got from the GR07, though.

So, in conclusion, I suggest the Vsonic GR07 or Tin Audio T2.  These are just my own experiences, though. I see other people recommending the ATH-IM02 or iBasso IT01 as logical upgrades from the RE0, for example.


----------



## Hercules40k

Okay, so I received those Tiandirenhe IEMs this afternoon, which were previously spotted by @Slater and here are brief initial impressions: Sound signature is warm and bassy (bass is deep and decay is somewhat slow, remember Whizzer A15?). Emphasized bass without a second thought but treble is not elevated, its pretty cohesive and have some really good resolution (but lacks the sparkle like BA drivers). Soundstage is average and doesn't have much depth but instrument separation is decent. Overall tuning reminds me of Opera Factory OM1. Will add further impressions after some burn-in.


----------



## Hercules40k




----------



## Hercules40k




----------



## Slater

Hercules40k said:


> Okay, so I received those Tiandirenhe IEMs this afternoon, which were previously spotted by @Slater and here are brief initial impressions: Sound signature is warm and bassy (bass is deep and decay is somewhat slow, remember Whizzer A15?). Emphasized bass without a second thought but treble is not elevated, its pretty cohesive and have some really good resolution (but lacks the sparkle like BA drivers). Soundstage is average and doesn't have much depth but instrument separation is decent. Overall tuning reminds me of Opera Factory OM1. Will add further impressions after some burn-in.



Do they indeed have driver vents, going from the back of the driver to the open atmosphere?


----------



## Mdraluck23

Negakinu said:


> So, in conclusion, I suggest the Vsonic GR07 or Tin Audio T2.  These are just my own experiences, though. I see other people recommending the ATH-IM02 or iBasso IT01 as logical upgrades from the RE0, for example.




Do you think the AS10 is anywhere close? I ordered it on Amazon Prime, figured I could return them, before buying something off massdrop. I was really hoping for something slightly less fatiguing on the high end but with good detail still. I guess lower volume detail would explain it haha, something a little warmer. Low end I like accuracy buy not demanding of boominess.


----------



## Hercules40k

Slater said:


> Do they indeed have driver vents, going from the back of the driver to the open atmosphere?


Yeah they do have the vents, same as you described; the pinhole vents and I guess that's the reason the soundstage isn't much impressive but is rather shallow?


----------



## Hercules40k

Mdraluck23 said:


> Do you think the AS10 is anywhere close? I ordered it on Amazon Prime, figured I could return them, before buying something off massdrop. I was really hoping for something slightly less fatiguing on the high end but with good detail still. I guess lower volume detail would explain it haha, something a little warmer. Low end I like accuracy buy not demanding of boominess.


I have AS10 and surprisingly it's less brighter in nature, instead the vocals sound slightly pushed back. Bass is really impressive for a BA driver and gives a feeling of somewhat U-shaped sonic tuning (For me, these sound darker too as compared to ZS5, ZS6 and ZS10, but thankfully there are no ear piercing highs). I will pick AS10 over those 3 I mentioned without a second thought though.


----------



## Slater

Hercules40k said:


> Yeah they do have the vents, same as you described; the pinhole vents and I guess that's the reason the soundstage isn't much impressive but is rather shallow?



There could be a couple of reasons for that. But the reasons mainly boil down to 1. tuning the sound in front of the driver and 2. tuning the air behind the driver.


----------



## Hercules40k

Driver, from what I see from the transparent shells, is covered from both front and backside with metal plates


----------



## Hercules40k

Would share better and clear images tomorrow afternoon


----------



## weedophile

Hercules40k said:


> I have AS10 and surprisingly it's less brighter in nature, instead the vocals sound slightly pushed back. Bass is really impressive for a BA driver and gives a feeling of somewhat U-shaped sonic tuning (For me, these sound darker too as compared to ZS5, ZS6 and ZS10, but thankfully there are no ear piercing highs). I will pick AS10 over those 3 I mentioned without a second thought though.


@Mdraluck23 second what hercules said though i dont have the GR07. However i still have to say the Tinaudio T2's trebles are on a whole different level on its own, the clarity is still something i am looking for in an IEM, too bad they are at the cost of isolation. The bass itself is sufficient for me, and did i say they hard to wear? (huge, huge problem)

AS10 has absolutely good seal, however i find their bass bleeds to their mids sometimes and muddy at times (especially so if u use the KZ silver/copper hybrid replacement cable). I am still an advocate for the AS10 as i find them very comfortable, probably the best seal i have, good bass, mids and trebles, not fatigue-ing. All is good, though at a cheaper price u can get the C10 which trumps in in every way except the seal and comfort.


----------



## Hercules40k (Feb 12, 2019)

@weedophile, I don't have C10, are they more V-shaped as compared to AS10?


----------



## Slater (Feb 12, 2019)

Hercules40k said:


> Driver, from what I see from the transparent shells, is covered from both front and backside with metal plates



That’s the driver housing itself. It’s all 1 unit.

Like if a car was an IEM driver, the cars engine is like the diaphragm. But the bumper and fenders and all of the sheet metal around the outside of the car are still part of the car’s housing. The metal shell around the driver protects the delicate internals (diaphragm, voice coil, etc) and gives the whole driver structure and rigidity.

Like in these photos of the front and back of a driver:


 

I’m talking about external to that. In other words, to use my car analogy, to run properly, a car needs to suck air from the atmosphere in front of the car. And it expels exhaust out the back of the car.

A driver works the same way. If a speaker driver was a car, it would be sucking air in from the atmosphere, and expelling the “sound” out the exhaust pipe.

Cars need both air in and air out to function/be tuned properly, just like a speaker driver.


----------



## weedophile (Feb 12, 2019)

Hercules40k said:


> @weedophile, I don't have C10, are they more V-shaped as compared to AS10?


The C10 are balanced or very mild V-shaped, and more engaging with a wider soundstage than the AS10. I would say the AS10 like u said are also kinda slight V-shaped (close to U), with emphasis in the bass, and slightly brighter than the C10.

Edit: And the C10 sound more natural in the lower regions, probably due to the DD


----------



## Hercules40k

Okay, got it! Thanks a lot man, that's a very relevant example


----------



## Hercules40k

weedophile said:


> The C10 are balanced or very mild V-shaped, and more engaging with a wider soundstage than the AS10. I would say the AS10 like u said are also kinda slight V-shaped (close to U), with emphasis in the bass, and slightly brighter than the C10.


Okay, I see. So that simply implies C10 is better choice overall, I guess


----------



## weedophile

Hercules40k said:


> Okay, I see. So that simply implies C10 is better choice overall, I guess


Not really xD i think they serve different purpose. If i were to describe the AS10, i would say they are like the swiss army knife, where i can use them for almost any occasion. Library, AS10 got ur back, mate. Restaurant, AS10 got ur back, mate. Loud commute, AS10 got ur back, mate. Mom nagging..... Lol

The C10 on the other hand would be more fussy, and require more factors to sound the best. I remb seeing someone wanted recommendations for an in-ear to use when his wife and newborn is sleeping. And the C10 probably wont do the job. But once everything falls in place, the SQ beats the AS10, hands down.

If u ask me if i had known AS10 to be like this before buying, i will buy it again as they are real good and are still the cheapest 5BA drivers around (gimmick but i havent had any pure multi BAs ever)


----------



## rad7

Is there going to be any Ali Express sale soon? Something like the 11/11 sale?


----------



## Slater

rad7 said:


> Is there going to be any Ali Express sale soon? Something like the 11/11 sale?



Anniversary sale will be next. Very end of March.


----------



## zyllion

antdroid said:


> Here's an EQ setting I am using that I am really liking with the Tin Audio T3. It removes the harsh and graininess of the treble peak and no more sibilance issues, while keeping as much energy and air as I can from the stock sound.



What's the EQ app name?


----------



## rad7

Slater said:


> Anniversary sale will be next. Very end of March.


Cool! Thank you.


----------



## Punkyyy

antdroid said:


> Here's an EQ setting I am using that I am really liking with the Tin Audio T3. It removes the harsh and graininess of the treble peak and no more sibilance issues, while keeping as much energy and air as I can from the stock sound.


what app is this?


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

It is really odd how the AS10 is so relatively dark and warm sounding. I was expecting a brighter, more detailed treble with all those different BA drivers in there. The ZS7 is much more clear sounding, though it has the same BA drivers, with a different shell.


----------



## Mdraluck23 (Feb 12, 2019)

Welp I'm just realizing it's hard to compare the rapidly expanded line of good budget 'phones when my newest is semi-ancient.

I'm waiting for the AS10 to arrive tomorrow so I can see what we are referring to, then I guess I can work from there with a solid reference point.

 I'm not used to starting new, my old go to was the Rockit-R50 if anyone remembers it, I loved it like a child until it got caught in a bike chain a few years ago, but by then I had some over ears and didn't use IEM's enough to warrant a purchase. Now, I want something to use as a grad student with a laptop and be backpackable and simple, but I love my RE0's (and their crap tier durability) too much to throw them in the field like that. I had them at a special time where I was purely chasing neutrality, and the HD650 and HE560 changed my preferences slightly. Still love them, but want the option of a little warmer/less fatiguing... 

This new set will be long listens, hours while working on data and writing. Luckily my laptop has a solid and quiet 3.5mm out, the sabaj I auditioned had more hiss, in every port and every combination.


----------



## Lurk650

Mdraluck23 said:


> Welp I'm just realizing it's hard to compare the rapidly expanded line of good budget 'phones when my newest is semi-ancient.
> 
> I'm waiting for the AS10 to arrive tomorrow so I can see what we are referring to, then I guess I can work from there with a solid reference point.
> 
> ...


CCA C10...smooth, warm and non fatiguing


----------



## antdroid

Punkyyy said:


> what app is this?



It's the pioneer xdp-300r player. I don't think they ever released a standalone app.


----------



## DynamicEars

So i just remove the sponge inside MH755 and wow definitely a step up in terms of clarity and details, still far from harshness and sibilance. @Slater recommended this long time ago. Dunno why i did it just today, dumb.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

@Slater what are some reputable sellers for the MH755 that ship from the US? The guy that I normally buy from is sold out.


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> @Slater what are some reputable sellers for the MH755 that ship from the US? The guy that I normally buy from is sold out.



The ones I used (on eBay) were br-e-fashion and spassear

Both were genuine 755, and zero issues with the whole transaction.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> The ones I used (on eBay) were br-e-fashion and spassear
> 
> Both were genuine 755, and zero issues with the whole transaction.


Awesome thanks I bought a few from spassear the other guy was also sold out. Seems like they are selling out a lot these days. I have a feeling it won't be long before the supply of the real ones will be gone if they aren't still making them. Are they still making them?


----------



## Slater (Feb 12, 2019)

PCgaming4ever said:


> Awesome thanks I bought a few from spassear the other guy was also sold out. Seems like they are selling out a lot these days. I have a feeling it won't be long before the supply of the real ones will be gone if they aren't still making them. Are they still making them?



They haven’t made them for a number of years now. All the ones we’ve all been buying was leftover stock made in 2013. Probably sitting gathering an inch of dust in some warehouse somewhere. That is, until some audiophile discovered them and got schwifty spreading the word awww yeah






And yeah, I agree that it’s only a matter of time before the real ones are gone and the only ones left will be the fakes. I’m stocked up; not crazy stocked up, but I definitely have a decent stash of them for driver swap projects. And the tips are nice too!


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> They haven’t made them for a number of years now. All the ones we’ve all been buying was leftover stock made in 2013. Probably sitting gathering an inch of dust in some warehouse somewhere. That is, until some audiophile discovered them and got schwifty spreading the word awww yeah
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I agree that it’s only a matter of time before the real ones are gone and the only ones left will be the fakes. I’m stocked up; not crazy stocked up, but I definitely have a decent stash of them for driver swap projects. And the tips are nice too!


O gosh when the guy I normally buy from comes back in stock I'm buying a crap ton is 10 too many lol


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> O gosh when the guy I normally buy from comes back in stock I'm buying a crap ton is 10 too many lol


----------



## Slater (Feb 12, 2019)

If anyone is looking for a super cheap shell to put the Sony MH755 driver into, the QKZ VK3 could be an option.

It’s an exact copy of the ZS3/ZS4 shell and it uses a 9mm driver (same size driver as MH755, so it’s a 100% direct swap).

Also, it’s easy to pop the VK3 open. Simply pry on the VK3’s vent hole and the QKZ shell pops right apart. Just like how you pop apart the Sony MH755 shell.

You could do the entire driver swap in 10 minutes or less, as the driver and wiring is easily accessible out in the open.

The only downside is the VK3 has a fixed cable, despite _looking_ like a KZ A type removable cable. But then again, the MH755 has a fixed cable as well.

Just think of the VK3 as a ZS4 but with a permanently attached cable.

Anyways, it can be bought for the stupid low price of $3.24 shipped.

Much cheaper than using the ZS4 ($10) or ZS3E ($8) as a donor shell. If you _need_ a removable cable option, then perhaps the price difference might be worth it to you.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/OW6Otk8


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> If anyone is looking for a super cheap shell to put the Sony MH755 driver into, the QKZ VK3 could be an option.
> 
> It’s an exact copy of the ZS3/ZS4 shell and it uses a 9mm driver (same size driver as MH755, so it’s a 100% direct swap).
> 
> ...


I bought these to do shell swaps with
 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nmZHNPE
5 sets of mmcx connectors and 5 of these shells for a little more than $5


----------



## Slater

PCgaming4ever said:


> I bought these to do shell swaps with
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nmZHNPE
> 5 sets of mmcx connectors and 5 of these shells for a little more than $5



Where did you get the mmcx?


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Slater said:


> Where did you get the mmcx?


I got these 
 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cj9HPxZq


----------



## Lurk650

Maybe there should be a dedicated MH755 mod thread....


----------



## coflaes

I agree, there is more life beyond the mh755. it's getting boring


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 13, 2019)

rad7 said:


> Is there going to be any Ali Express sale soon? Something like the 11/11 sale?


Right now there some great deal...its call Fabulous february....will end in 4 days. There the KZ ZS4 for 11$, ZSN for 15, Tinaudio T2 for 30, AS10 for 40, Nicehck bro fro 11 etc...I just need to stop eying all these deal (buy too much already!). Must admit i barely buy ES4 with 3 extra cables including BT one for 18$: crazy deal.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...oise-Cancelling-Earbuds-With/32950840604.html

Edit: it was the AS10 for 40....not ZS10 (wich I really don't like!)


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Right now there some great deal...its call Fabulous february....will end in 4 days. There the KZ ZS4 for 11$, ZSN for 15, Tinaudio T2 for 30, ZS10 for 40, Nicehck bro fro 11 etc...I just need to stop eying all these deal (buy too much already!). Must admit i barely buy ES4 with 3 extra cables including BT one for 18$: crazy deal.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...oise-Cancelling-Earbuds-With/32950840604.html



Great price on TinAudio T2! $30 is a no brainer


----------



## rad7

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Right now there some great deal...its call Fabulous february....will end in 4 days. There the KZ ZS4 for 11$, ZSN for 15, Tinaudio T2 for 30, ZS10 for 40, Nicehck bro fro 11 etc...I just need to stop eying all these deal (buy too much already!). Must admit i barely buy ES4 with 3 extra cables including BT one for 18$: crazy deal.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...oise-Cancelling-Earbuds-With/32950840604.html



Wow! Those are some good deals! I already bought ES4 last month for $12 & they are a steal at this price, They are perfect iems for treble sensitive users.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> So i just remove the sponge inside MH755 and wow definitely a step up in terms of clarity and details, still far from harshness and sibilance. @Slater recommended this long time ago. Dunno why i did it just today, dumb.


Get ZS4, ZS3E or VK3 shells. 



Slater said:


> If anyone is looking for a super cheap shell to put the Sony MH755 driver into, the QKZ VK3 could be an option.
> 
> It’s an exact copy of the ZS3/ZS4 shell and it uses a 9mm driver (same size driver as MH755, so it’s a 100% direct swap).
> 
> ...


Thanks about heads-up with VK3 shells. Will try those too.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Right now there some great deal...its call Fabulous february....will end in 4 days. There the KZ ZS4 for 11$, ZSN for 15, Tinaudio T2 for 30, ZS10 for 40, Nicehck bro fro 11 etc...I just need to stop eying all these deal (buy too much already!). Must admit i barely buy ES4 with 3 extra cables including BT one for 18$: crazy deal.https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...oise-Cancelling-Earbuds-With/32950840604.html


that nicehck bro (which i understand is an exact twin of another model) is ridiculously good for $11 if you like a balanced signature--i actually prefer it to the t2. it's not that far off from my ue900s, and actually has better fit.


----------



## Slater

loomisjohnson said:


> that nicehck bro (which i understand is an exact twin of another model) is ridiculously good for $11 if you like a balanced signature--i actually prefer it to the t2. it's not that far off from my ue900s, and actually has better fit.



3 different models, actually. And I even saw a generic unbranded version just the other day on Aliexpress (making the total 4).

They obviously all come from the same ODM factory, just with different branding and packaging for each of the private label clients.

I’m glad you like them. They weren’t really my cup of tea.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> that nicehck bro (which i understand is an exact twin of another model) is ridiculously good for $11 if you like a balanced signature--i actually prefer it to the t2. it's not that far off from my ue900s, and actually has better fit.


Yeah, crazy cheap price and for 13 its with the silver cable (not a super good one tough)...I really love them warm balanced with great soundstage, grea all arounder and a steal for sure at this price. T2 is more mid centric IMO and detailed but less smooth and bassy, so sometime, its easier enjoying any type of music with the Bro. Feel a good SPC cable help overall resolution too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm still curious about KZ AS10 and BA10....read somewhere that BA10 feel more technical and cold...and now wonder if AS10 is a better bet for overall smooth but detailed musicality?? 
Im kind of in an allergy crisis about too brigh iem these days.


----------



## Slater

Lurk650 said:


> Maybe there should be a dedicated MH755 mod thread....





coflaes said:


> I agree, there is more life beyond the mh755. it's getting boring



Ask and ye shall receive:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/

Please help spread the word and steer MH755 folks to that thread!

And while we're on the subject, should someone create a dedicated CCA thread?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> 3 different models, actually. And I even saw a generic unbranded version just the other day on Aliexpress (making the total 4).
> 
> They obviously all come from the same ODM factory, just with different branding and packaging for each of the private label clients.
> 
> I’m glad you like them. They weren’t really my cup of tea.


they're lean in the midbass with a thinner, more sculpted note presentation, which is not my typical thing either; however they have a refinement and coherence that is actually pretty extraordinary for a cheapo; they also image very well.


----------



## durwood

loomisjohnson said:


> that nicehck bro (which i understand is an exact twin of another model) is ridiculously good for $11 if you like a balanced signature--i actually prefer it to the t2. it's not that far off from my ue900s, and actually has better fit.



Just keep in mind the nozzle has quite a large angle on it, it may or may not be comfortable for some. My ears prefer a straighter angled nozzle, but at $11 that is an amazing price.

Also, for those not yet in the Sony mod thread, what about the TRN V60 shell...it uses a 10mm driver and some of us have some from the bad batch. I like the fit better than the ZS3/4 personally.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> Just keep in mind the nozzle has quite a large angle on it, it may or may not be comfortable for some. My ears prefer a straighter angled nozzle, but at $11 that is an amazing price.



This was my issue. Fit was never quite right. That was before I bought Spinfits though, so perhaps they deserve another chance.


----------



## zyllion

Nymphonomaniac said:


> I'm still curious about KZ AS10 and BA10....read somewhere that BA10 feel more technical and cold...and now wonder if AS10 is a better bet for overall smooth but detailed musicality??
> Im kind of in an allergy crisis about too brigh iem these days.



If you like bass/sub bass with decent mids, spiky highs at times get the as10. They are ok, but the bass is the strognest point imo.


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> Ask and ye shall receive:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/
> 
> ...



I'm not opposed to it but I feel like they're covered pretty well in the KZ thread.


----------



## Slater (Feb 13, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> I'm not opposed to it but I feel like they're covered pretty well in the KZ thread.



Well, I just figured if some people were getting bored of all the 755 talk lately, others could be getting bored of all the C10/C16 talk as well.

In the past there were certain thresholds where it made sense to create a dedicated thread to segregate/compartmentalize the discussion (like the TRN and BQEYZ threads for example).

It’s nice to give everything a nice tidy little home to live in and continue to grow


----------



## paulindss

You know what really, really hurts about being a audiophile?

Forget about money, forget about nitpicking details, forget about the time spent into searching.

What really hurts being a audiophile is when you listen to that recording of that marvelous track from a old and obscure band, poor recorded. You know that you will never be able to hear what those people had the chance to present themselves, the texture, the positioning, the details, the liveness... the visceral feeling of vocals, the vibrations of the guitar, the energy from the bass. The colors... the vibrance of the colors, what we hear is just a washed version of a Beautiful painting... everything is lost in the space and time.

We can only imagine...

Now THAT hurts, everything else is just details.


----------



## DynamicEars

paulindss said:


> You know what really, really hurts about being a audiophile?
> 
> Forget about money, forget about nitpicking details, forget about the time spent into searching.
> 
> ...



Its a reality of technology buddy. nobody has photo of Bach, Vivaldi, Beethoven, Mozart and friends and we wont be able to see their 100% real face because camera havent been found that time.
yeah its too bad. or on the other of positive side point of view, we are blessed living in this era where we can listen to all good recording nowadays


----------



## Bartig

Whoah, the QCY QS1 has really become my daily driver. Not just because they're so practical on a bicycle, totally wireless, but also because they just sound so good. Balanced, warm but not too warm, fairly detailed and with good extensions on all frequencies. It sounds better tuned than most of my IEM's. Didn't expect that... really amazing. 

So I took the plunge and ordered another model tws that gets a lot of praise for the sound quality. The Tronsmart Encore Spunky. Haha. Still: very curious!


----------



## daid1

Slater said:


> Well, I just figured if some people were getting bored of all the 755 talk lately, others could be getting bored of all the C10/C16 talk as well.
> 
> In the past there were certain thresholds where it made sense to create a dedicated thread to segregate/compartmentalize the discussion (like the TRN and BQEYZ threads for example).
> 
> It’s nice to give everything a nice tidy little home to live in and continue to grow



So let's start to talk about Venture electronics Bie


----------



## paulindss (Feb 14, 2019)

I need to STOP.

This money should have gone on a hidiz sonata USB b c dongle.

But well... Anyway.


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> I need to STOP.


Looking at You signature gear - You really need to stop... until You collect money for higher-tier IEMs


----------



## DynamicEars

paulindss said:


> I need to STOP.
> 
> This money should have gone on a hidiz sonata USB b c dongle.
> 
> But well... Anyway.



compare it with your KB1 please


----------



## boblauer

paulindss said:


> I need to STOP.
> 
> This money should have gone on a hidiz sonata USB b c dongle.
> 
> But well... Anyway.


You didn't get the all yellow to color match part of the Brazilian flag? Impressions on these Auglamor?


----------



## NeonHD

Well, Valentine's day didn't go so well.... 

So I was going to ask this girl that I knew out on a date, and for her Valentine's day present I was going to gift her my new DZAT DF-10. I think she would've loved those wooden IEMs!

Well all my hopes were crushed after she said she wasn't interested in dating me...

so yeah...


----------



## mbwilson111

NeonHD said:


> Well all my hopes were crushed after she said she wasn't interested in dating me...
> 
> so yeah..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Bartig said:


> Whoah, the QCY QS1 has really become my daily driver. Not just because they're so practical on a bicycle, totally wireless, but also because they just sound so good. Balanced, warm but not too warm, fairly detailed and with good extensions on all frequencies. It sounds better tuned than most of my IEM's. Didn't expect that... really amazing.
> 
> So I took the plunge and ordered another model tws that gets a lot of praise for the sound quality. The Tronsmart Encore Spunky. Haha. Still: very curious!



Did you try other QCY BT iem?? Really find horrifious the Q29. These one are more expensive....wonder what BT decoding chip they use??? To me its as much important than the driver.

I have 2 BT speaker from Tronsmart who approach me for review...i wasnt very enthusiast to give it a try but finallyi find it practical but its ultra bassy to the point it can litterally dance on my table hehe both are just toy really, but practical and do not create distortion.

In fact, reading your gear, im very intrigued by your ZX1 headphones but its out of subject here...

In another hand, how would you decribe CARBO TENORE sound??? These look utterly interesting even if little old.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Well, Valentine's day didn't go so well....
> 
> So I was going to ask this girl that I knew out on a date, and for her Valentine's day present I was going to gift her my new DZAT DF-10. I think she would've loved those wooden IEMs!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear friend. Don’t let it get you down. It was her loss.


----------



## chinmie

Bartig said:


> Whoah, the QCY QS1 has really become my daily driver. Not just because they're so practical on a bicycle, totally wireless, but also because they just sound so good. Balanced, warm but not too warm, fairly detailed and with good extensions on all frequencies. It sounds better tuned than most of my IEM's. Didn't expect that... really amazing.
> 
> So I took the plunge and ordered another model tws that gets a lot of praise for the sound quality. The Tronsmart Encore Spunky. Haha. Still: very curious!





Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you try other QCY BT iem?? Really find horrifious the Q29. These one are more expensive....wonder what BT decoding chip they use??? To me its as much important than the driver.
> 
> I have 2 BT speaker from Tronsmart who approach me for review...i wasnt very enthusiast to give it a try but finallyi find it practical but its ultra bassy to the point it can litterally dance on my table hehe both are just toy really, but practical and do not create distortion.
> 
> ...



my daily driver: Sabbat x12 and Mifo o5 standard (I've listened to the pro version. the standard is much better sounding). i use them even more than my more expensive TWS.

i also have the Sabbat E12 incoming


----------



## Bartig (Feb 15, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Did you try other QCY BT iem?? Really find horrifious the Q29. These one are more expensive....wonder what BT decoding chip they use??? To me its as much important than the driver.
> 
> I have 2 BT speaker from Tronsmart who approach me for review...i wasnt very enthusiast to give it a try but finallyi find it practical but its ultra bassy to the point it can litterally dance on my table hehe both are just toy really, but practical and do not create distortion.
> 
> ...


The Zero Audio Carbo Tenore have no bass - just none, but what they do great is everything above of the base. That's why Verge wrote a raving review about them years ago I think. (I was so disappointed with the purchase that this review actually helped me in the chifi hobby )

Anyway: the Carbo Tenore has an amazing soundstage and separation, giving a real orchestral vibe to classical pieces and more analoge genres. And then you try a pop song on them and you want to bin them.

Well. I still thank The Verge for their review. 

*OH WOW! POST 500! *


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Feb 15, 2019)

So I have received some TRN IM1's yesterday... and guess what: they don't have the metal plates anymore, which is kinda disappointing. What's funny though is that I can't seem to find any info on when/why/if that has changed.

 

Soundwise in a quick comparison with the KZ ZSN: Bass sounds and hits great on the TRN IM1. Detail is great as well. However, the mids seem kinda sucked out, the V shape seems just too much. They sound awesome with some tunes, some seem a bit too bass heavy and some sound absolutely tinny due to the sucked out mids. I hope this will get better with some burn in. Due to the sucked out mids the soundstage also seems smaller and less open than on the ZSN. Overall I like the bass (except that it could be too much for some tunes) and the details but unless the mids open up a bit, I think the ZSN is the overall better IEM. I'd like to compare them to how the more traditional Grado headphones sound (ZSN) vs. the GS-1000 (IM1) for instance, just that it's the other way around with the soundstage and that the V shape is almost too much.


----------



## CoiL

Seems TRN quit putting that "metal" behind faceplates after issues one user had here - glue bubbles and finally backplate came off.


----------



## kova4a

daid1 said:


> So let's start to talk about Venture electronics Bie


For me the BIE is a $20 iem, it's far far away from being a giant killer or anything. It's smooth and inoffensive but lacks in detail retrieval, instruments sound kinda plastic and off like lacking in dynamics and natural reverb. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent iem, but the hype surrounding it is trying to turn it into a TOTL performer and it is not that.


----------



## Sylmar

MONVMENTVM said:


> So I have received some TRN IM1's yesterday... and guess what: they don't have the metal plates anymore, which is kinda disappointing. What's funny though is that I can't seem to find any info on when/why/if that has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Soundwise in a quick comparison with the KZ ZSN: Bass sounds and hits great on the TRN IM1. Detail is great as well. However, the mids seem kinda sucked out, the V shape seems just too much. They sound awesome with some tunes, some seem a bit too bass heavy and some sound absolutely tinny due to the sucked out mids. I hope this will get better with some burn in. Due to the sucked out mids the soundstage also seems smaller and less open than on the ZSN. Overall I like the bass (except that it could be too much for some tunes) and the details but unless the mids open up a bit, I think the ZSN is the overall better IEM. I'd like to compare them to how the more traditional Grado headphones sound (ZSN) vs. the GS-1000 (IM1) for instance, just that it's the other way around with the soundstage and that the V shape is almost too much.



So the tuning of the ZSN is the Grado sound? It appears it's the sound profile I like best. Good info.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Sylmar said:


> So the tuning of the ZSN is the Grado sound? It appears it's the sound profile I like best. Good info.



I wouldn't put it that way necessarily, just in comparison to the TRN IM1 you could view it like that. 

But yeah currently I'm more satisfied with the ZSN. Just feels more open, more musical, more natural, less dark and less bright at the same time. I've just listened to a drum and bass tune (Furney - Rhodeo Drive) that just seems absolutely off with the TRN. It's like all I can hear is a bass line and especially annoyingly loud high hats with a relatively small soundstage overall. Piano and vocals almost seem like they come through the background instead of being in the actual song. With the ZSN everything opens up and sounds bigger - not in the head like on the TRN but like a big orchestra. The high hats are not annoying either.


----------



## Sylmar

MONVMENTVM said:


> I wouldn't put it that way necessarily, just in comparison to the TRN IM1 you could view it like that.
> 
> But yeah currently I'm more satisfied with the ZSN. Just feels more open, more musical, more natural, less dark and less bright at the same time. I've just listened to a drum and bass tune (Furney - Rhodeo Drive) that just seems absolutely off with the TRN. It's like all I can hear is a bass line and especially annoyingly loud high hats with a relatively small soundstage overall. Piano and vocals almost seem like they come through the background instead of being in the actual song. With the ZSN everything opens up and sounds bigger - not in the head like on the TRN but like a big orchestra. The high hats are not annoying either.


I see. I agree on the ZSN, don't have the TRN's myself. The ZSN is a very likeable IEM for a lot of people and goes with all kinds of musical styles in my view. I do appreciate this IEM very much for what it brings to the mass market. I also like that it's a bit different to the rest in sound, it's far more forward sounding.
I think I remember that some TRN's had a problem with breaking easily. Maybe that's why they changed it. Bit weird though as the ZSN and CCA with their C10 seem to have no such issues.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Seems TRN quit putting that "metal" behind faceplates after issues one user had here - glue bubbles and finally backplate came off.



That’s unfortunate. They look much nicer with the metal.

If I were them, I would have just solved the problem with the glue bubbles. Maybe a different glue, a different glue mixing process, degassing the glue before application, etc.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

Sylmar said:


> I see. I agree on the ZSN, don't have the TRN's myself. The ZSN is a very likeable IEM for a lot of people and goes with all kinds of musical styles in my view. I do appreciate this IEM very much for what it brings to the mass market. I also like that it's a bit different to the rest in sound, it's far more forward sounding.
> I think I remember that some TRN's had a problem with breaking easily. Maybe that's why they changed it. Bit weird though as the ZSN and CCA with their C10 seem to have no such issues.



Yeah the aluminium plate came unglued... but then again the new plastic face plate appears to be glued on as well, so technically it could happen to them as well. The ZSN and CCA have screwed on plates.


----------



## gazpl

just got the nicehck n3 from that twitter deal a few pages back. only 2 weeks from china to germany despite new years  Thanks Jim!

first impressions:

Packaging:
small basic box, i like it... i don't want/need fancy packaging
Accessories:
eartips: silicone 3 white sml, 1 gray m, nothing special 
cable:  4wires transparent silicone coated together, 3.5mm angled plug nice strain relief, mmcx connectors have a 45deg angle and medium strong earguide (no metal rod, just stronger plastic/silicone). Looks good but feels a little thin

Newyears deal Accessories:
8core mmcx cable: 
very soft, good braid with single wire coating, straight 3.5mm plug with very short strain relief (gonna mod this for sure), straight short mmcx connectors with soft silicone earguide. Looks & feels great

bt mmcx cable: 
2wire silicone coated together from mmcx to battery, mesh coated from battery to remote. battery is actually 2 pieces magnetically hold together with micro-usb charging port. When worn battery is supposed to stay on the back of your neck with the remote in the front like a necklace. long straight mmcx connectors with very strong plastic earguides (no metal rod). came in a small hardcover zip box which is too small to fit much inside, might work for my sansa clip with cable and n3... but any larger player wont work. Necklace remote seems a little strange for me, not sure i'll use this one.

Nicehck n3:
hardware:
all metal shell, fused together from 2 parts. There is a small noticable groove between the parts and you can see that they are not 100% aligned (see stock photos on ali, it's minor but visible there too). Still very solid and no rough edges at all. mmcx connection is sturdy but you don't need any tricks to remove again.

fit:
awesome fit, smaller than i expected. Only a tad bigger but more compact than my se215 (se215 has longer nozzles and extra housing for reversing the mmcx connector direction). That little notch at the opposite edge of the n3 nozzle hugs my inner ear great and they are not moving at all. I also like the angle of their nozzles much better than the se215.

sound:
disclaimer: I've only been listening to mp3s on the sansa clip for 2h and only have the se215 to compare, highly subjective, you have been warned. I usually listen at low to moderate volume levels and am allergic to piercing highs (i had to 'fix' the 8khz peak on the se215 with -5db)

bass: deep and fast. great level of detail even with fast double-bass-drums or complex progressive rock.
mids: guitar strings almost come alive. male voices might sound a bit brighter, but that may be the more dull se215 speaking. female voices are awesome.
highs: bright, a bit sparkling but not piercing, lots of detail (e.g. the snares at the start of tool - vicarious are at another level compared to the se215, even without eq)

isolation:
pretty good, almost missed the phone ringing right on my desk

sound leak:
very low... there's only one vent on the inside of the shell. when i cover the nozzles with my thumbs leaving the vents open i can't hear anything from more than 10cm away (keep in mind i listen at low volume, ymmv)


pretty impressed for 50$. They beat the se215 by quite a margin


----------



## loomisjohnson

gazpl said:


> just got the nicehck n3 from that twitter deal a few pages back. only 2 weeks from china to germany despite new years  Thanks Jim!
> 
> first impressions:
> 
> ...


thanks for this--i've been eyeballing these to use with my lg v30, since they're rated at a higher (55ohm) impedance--there's virtually no press on these


----------



## gazpl

loomisjohnson said:


> thanks for this--i've been eyeballing these to use with my lg v30, since they're rated at a higher (55ohm) impedance--there's virtually no press on these


i guess the higher impedance is due to the piezo tweeter. there is a small difference in volume level when swapping the se215 with the n3... for similar listening volume i have to use -30db for the n3 where i use -32db for the se215.

Another thing i noticed with the n3 is that theres sometimes an almost inaudible clickclickclick when pausing a track on the sansa clip... goes away when you replug. On my laptop out theres an audible white noise with volume 0, goes away if you mute... both of these are not present with the se215.


----------



## Dagobert

Have been away for a while and a lot happened in the chi-fi section here  The last item i just bought are the Anker soundbuds slim +. My very much loved DZAT DF10 broke down (which to me are the best i heard so far). I wanted some Bluetooth buds for working out but didn't want to spend too much that's how i ended up with the Anker. For the price there are good but i miss mine DZAT's and now looking around for some Bluetooth iem's that sound similar to them.

I will try mine best to be a bit more active here and now 
Greetz!


----------



## Almazbek

loomisjohnson said:


> thanks for this--i've been eyeballing these to use with my lg v30, since they're rated at a higher (55ohm) impedance--there's virtually no press on these


How is Lg v30? Is there a significant difference in SQ?


----------



## Lurk650

Bartig said:


> The Zero Audio Carbo Tenore have no bass - just none, but what they do great is everything above of the base. That's why Verge wrote a raving review about them years ago I think. (I was so disappointed with the purchase that this review actually helped me in the chifi hobby )
> 
> Anyway: the Carbo Tenore has an amazing soundstage and separation, giving a real orchestral vibe to classical pieces and more analoge genres. And then you try a pop song on them and you want to bin them.
> 
> ...



You need your got a defective pair or need a better seal. They have a substantial amount of bass.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Seems TRN quit putting that "metal" behind faceplates after issues one user had here - glue bubbles and finally backplate came off.



Yep, its what I think...being this member ahah, but i was surely not alone I guess.I think metal place is too sensible to temperature change and create problem with the glue that stick togheter the 2 pieces of housing...its unfortunate because its way more beautifull with it. Sometime chifi begin mass production too fast...they should test more there stuffs for futur quality issue...its just a disaster and who know if having metal in the back do not interfer with sound rendering reverberation a little? 

Anyway, im confuse about people saying IM1 is very bassy....i think i need to repair mine and test them back, i do lot of ear tips rolling to achieve proper sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 15, 2019)

Bartig said:


> The Zero Audio Carbo Tenore have no bass - just none, but what they do great is everything above of the base. That's why Verge wrote a raving review about them years ago I think. (I was so disappointed with the purchase that this review actually helped me in the chifi hobby )
> 
> Anyway: the Carbo Tenore has an amazing soundstage and separation, giving a real orchestral vibe to classical pieces and more analoge genres. And then you try a pop song on them and you want to bin them.
> 
> ...



Oh, did not read verge reviews...its from headfi review I get interested by these.

When you say no bass...do you talk about no pumped up impactfull bass? Like, when you listen to jazz can acoustic bass  dig low or have some body??? Sometime I feel people wanna say something is not V shape or enough bassy. Looking at the graph, it look like to have some bass for sure:






Edit: perhaps it lack punch tough, lower end being more focused than mid bass.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Carbo Tenore and there is enough bass when I listen to music. You need a good seal with them


----------



## daid1

kova4a said:


> For me the BIE is a $20 iem, it's far far away from being a giant killer or anything. It's smooth and inoffensive but lacks in detail retrieval, instruments sound kinda plastic and off like lacking in dynamics and natural reverb. Don't get me wrong, it's a decent iem, but the hype surrounding it is trying to turn it into a TOTL performer and it is not that.



Which tips do you use? Because I have a totally different opinion


----------



## Sylmar

daid1 said:


> So let's start to talk about Venture electronics Bie


Do you have a link? Can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## Bartig

HungryPanda said:


> I have the Carbo Tenore and there is enough bass when I listen to music. You need a good seal with them


May be my first defective pair then. I've tested a lot of tips - and know when I have a good seal or not.


----------



## Wiljen

Finally got Auglamour F300 and BQEYZ KB100 reviews done - both good ones.       The Massdrop shootout article took me some time and these got backlogged behind it.


----------



## paulindss

.


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Yes sir.



Three bags full.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Almazbek said:


> How is Lg v30? Is there a significant difference in SQ?


as an everyday phone it's okay--a bit quirkier than samsung. however, as a music player it's on another level--much better even than the vg htc m10. the v30 has a high quality quad dac and the first truly adequate onboard amp i've heard in a phone--the only quirk is you have to get the phone into high impedance mode, either by using headphones with impedance of >50ohm or by plugging in an adapter before plugging in the headphones--in normal mode it sounds bad.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Lost my C10s and my ZSNs sound so meh in comparison. C10s or ****? Are **** hard to drive?


----------



## kova4a

daid1 said:


> Which tips do you use? Because I have a totally different opinion


 Let me guess, that it's the best sub-$1000 iem? I tried it with a bunch of different tips. Like I said it's a decent iem, especially if you want something smooth and organic sounding, but it just sounds kinda artificial and doesn't really shine in any aspect. For instance, the ve biggie and smalls were a lot less balanced due to the crazy boosted bass and lower mids but at least the low end was actually very good - tight, thick and thundering, which is very rare at this price point. The BIE doesn't have any real standout qualities with regard to the lows, mids and highs, the soundstage size, instrument separation and layering are average at best. 

The sony mh1/c is a much better overall performer and as people around here know I also things its overhyped. So there is that. If the BIE was really this mindblowingly good as the hype suggests, then Lee wouldn't be selling it for 20-30 bucks, but at least in the range of the Duke. The BIE is not a giant killer, it's not even in the running for being the best in its price range. 

I still am very interested in hearing what KK and Lee are cooking as the Biggie and Smalls' successor though.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 15, 2019)

boblauer said:


> You didn't get the all yellow to color match part of the Brazilian flag? Impressions on these Auglamor?






DynamicEars said:


> compare it with your KB1 please



On your orders.

*AUGLAMOUR F300 early impressions compared to BQEYZ KB1*

When i swiched from KB1 to F300 the auglamour sounded like a toy.

Thats' it.

LOL, well relax, let's think straight

-
I am surprised to. Let's go.

- F300 with a total of zero hours of burn in.

- Impressions taken on Fake tales of san francisco from Arctic monkeys and Happines is a warm gun from 2018 remixed White album. Source: Spotify premium + Topping d10 + Topping a30 + a impedance matcher.


Kb1 advantages: Sharper, analitycal, more air and treble extension. Better timbre.

F300 advantages: More euphonic and forgiving sound. Mids are above average, very, very similar to KB1 tonaly wise, easy listening, good for the ones that hate treble

Kb1 dissavantages: ????? "tipical hybrid tuning" with a litle bit above average mid treble energy? - well to me is perfectly balanced and in the end the F300 has the same. NO PEAKS, i am talking about the signature only.

F300 disavantages: Incredbly slower bass. It isn't even funny. It's like a subpowered old subwoofer in your ears. They aren't ovedone, there isn't mid bass bleed, at least not more than KB1. But it is slowww. Some may like it, it gives a great oomph, moves a lot of air. But it sounds off to me, at noisy enviroments it works well, Paul maccartney bass sounded muffled, lifeless, "one noteish", too dominant. The F300 has it's peak in sub bass, the Kb1 probably has a roll off but sounds about even with bass and mid bass showing up more on the mix. Anyway, the slow speed of the f300 makes the kb1 looks like a linear bass, wich it isn't.
F300 Treble is too rooled into the mix. They are there but they are way more balanced on the Kb1, you have to increase the volume to much hear the treble details - getting bored by the bass. And in normal volumes the cymbals sounds whased out on Fake tales of san francisco by AM. In the KB1 it all sounds way more apparent in normal volumes. Wich leads me to find everything whased out when i switch immediately to the auglamour.

The better treble with the snappier bass gives the KB1 a unmatched level of detail retriaval and life to the sound.

-

Now let's think a little bit. The f300 isn't a pricey earphone, actually the KB1 retail price is around 40$ isn't it ? the f300 is 30$. It has a way better package, cable, fit and it comes with a bag.

And

I liked its sound very much with hip hop music. "the light" by Jeremih and ty dolla $ign sounded awesome, because the F300 preserves the good mids and free peaks treble from KB1 and increases the linger of the bass decay, in this scenario it's good, not better, maybe a little bit worse? don't know, it's cool.

The KZ ZSN has a significantly faster bass than F300, but F300 sounded significantly better on this track

DON'T THROW THIS IEM IN THE TRASH.  It has its public. Hip-hop and pop listeners looking for a nice timbre and big meaty bass will find a very nice product.

Run away if you are into rock, band, live or complex music. "take five" jazz track from Dave Brubeck also sounded lifeless...

-

I will take the **** **** to face the KB1 later. These BQEYZ - if they follow the KB1, are about the best you can get for the price...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

l


paulindss said:


> On your orders.
> 
> *AUGLAMOUR F300 early impressions compared to BQEYZ KB1*
> 
> ...



So F300 is a nice comfortable, consumer tuned IEM with a nice price?  Slow bass is fun and definitely has its advantages if that's what one is looking for. ES4 and EP10 are my basshead go too iems.

Looking forward to **** KB1 face-off. Been listening to **** for the past few days, and IMO its pretty close to Havi B3 Pro1 without the massive sub bass roll off. While not bass heavy they are definitely not bass light. Quite impressed. Metal sounds great on them, but mostly using them for Jazz and Female Vocals. Pretty happy with the $25 purchase.


----------



## paulindss (Feb 15, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> So F300 is a nice comfortable, consumer tuned IEM with a nice price? Slow bass is fun and definitely has its advantages if that's what one is looking for. ES4 and EP10 are my basshead go too iems.



Exactly, if you think straight, they aren't bad at all and may suit your needs perfectly. The comparision with specificaly with the KB1 that made me shocked. Made more of a statement to the KB1 than for the F300.

You mentioned EP10, i have one laying around, they are EXTREMELY SIMILAR! Any difference is marginal besides the mids.

Mid seems are considerably thinner on EP10. They are superior on the F300, carrying more body, wich again, is very good, almost similar to KB1.

I tried to compare Imaging in one song, and they are superior on F300, bacause the instruments are more bodyed, but pin point accuracy is almost same on both.

Bass seems to be the same untill the i heard the firsts kicks of "girlfriend - nao", here i noticed more sub bass presence on f300, i thought it could be volume, but after testing convinced me that the f300 may have a edge on sub bass presence. The first seconds of "wheight off - keytranada" lead me to the conclusion that both are on the slower side but the f300 has a hint of more sub bass. The bass had more pressure on F300. It is hard to compare exactly because of volume.

Overall the F300 has more pressure on bass and better mids, mids - treble transition

Very, very close earphones tho.


----------



## zioroby6

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, your right and I think the same...buy just one time 3 pairs and all sound vain with QC issue bonus. Never read real positive impressions...just BS video praising construction over sound...I guess you talk about W1 Pro? Anyway, I think the same about JBBMJ and Awei too, this is chifi at its worst IMO Plextone and Remax are not bad and now i wonder about this 3$ remax call RM512.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, did you get those Remax 512 at the end? For 3$ they might be worth a shot and since I'm going to place an order from Gearbest I'm thinking of getting some cheap obscure IEM to test from them


----------



## assassin10000

paulindss said:


> - F300 with a total of zero hours of burn in.
> 
> I liked its sound very much with hip hop music. "the light" by Jeremih and ty dolla $ign sounded awesome, because the F300 preserves the good mids and free peaks treble from KB1 and increases the linger of the bass decay, in this scenario it's good, not better, maybe a little bit worse? don't know, it's cool.
> 
> The KZ ZSN has a significantly faster bass than F300, but F300 sounded significantly better on this track



Let us know how the F300 is after 100 or so hours of burn in. I'm wondering if these need it.


----------



## DynamicEars

paulindss said:


> On your orders.
> 
> *AUGLAMOUR F300 early impressions compared to BQEYZ KB1*
> 
> ...



Thanks dude.. i knew it, and said many times here that BQEYZs are really special. Too many hyped iems  that in reality cant stand against BQEYZ for real. and too bad that people here not familiar with BQEYZ, but some of my trusted reviewer here all said that BQEYZ is really good. Since I bought my KB100, i sold my KZ collections, and buy another KZ and still disappointed because i really feel that BQEYZ in another level, yet in same price range.

looking forward for **** vs KB1 also. 

btw you should buy KB100, more balanced version of KB1 with great mids, all smoothness still the same. Nothing harsh or peaks all across frequency range.


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> btw you should buy KB100, more balanced version of KB1 with great mids, all smoothness still the same. Nothing harsh or peaks all across frequency range.



Yes, the KB100 is excellent... very comfortable also (for me).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Does anybody know what BA is being used in BQEYZ IEMS? The BQ3 upper register is very pleasing and seems a step above KZ/CCA(have not heard C16). 

Also **** box clearly shows a Knowles 30066 with Knowles Trademark stamped on it. The BA is a mids driver with a range of 200hz to 6k khz. Not sure if there really is a Knowles in there. It seems rather an expensive driver. Regardless **** sounds good.


----------



## DynamicEars

BadReligionPunk said:


> Does anybody know what BA is being used in BQEYZ IEMS? The BQ3 upper register is very pleasing and seems a step above KZ/CCA(have not heard C16).
> 
> Also **** box clearly shows a Knowles 30066 with Knowles Trademark stamped on it. The BA is a mids driver with a range of 200hz to 6k khz. Not sure if there really is a Knowles in there. It seems rather an expensive driver. Regardless **** sounds good.



I dont know what BA they're using but I said that too their BA is absolutely better than KZ's (or CCA if they are also using same BA as KZ). very smooth, pleasing, no harshness, quite natural (for a BA, i'm a fan of DD though)

wow i didn't know that **** are using knowles BA, is it true? if it does that +1 more point to ****


----------



## DynamicEars

Wiljen said:


> Finally got Auglamour F300 and BQEYZ KB100 reviews done - both good ones.       The Massdrop shootout article took me some time and these got backlogged behind it.



Read your reviews about them. Great reviews and thanks for the frequency response graphic of KB100, couldn't find it anywhere last time.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 15, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> I dont know what BA they're using but I said that too their BA is absolutely better than KZ's (or CCA if they are also using same BA as KZ). very smooth, pleasing, no harshness, quite natural (for a BA, i'm a fan of DD though)
> 
> wow i didn't know that **** are using knowles BA, is it true? if it does that +1 more point to ****



No idea. On the box they show it clearly as a Knowles, but they also said that 6 in 1 had a pair of Knowles drivers in ear side(cant recollect if box showed them), but apparently have been torn down to show they are not Knowles drivers so...Chinese companies are known to fudge the truth a bit. Somebody not me, needs to tear down the **** and verify.


----------



## paulindss

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks dude.. i knew it, and said many times here that BQEYZs are really special. Too many hyped iems  that in reality cant stand against BQEYZ for real. and too bad that people here not familiar with BQEYZ, but some of my trusted reviewer here all said that BQEYZ is really good. Since I bought my KB100, i sold my KZ collections, and buy another KZ and still disappointed because i really feel that BQEYZ in another level, yet in same price range.
> 
> looking forward for **** vs KB1 also.
> 
> btw you should buy KB100, more balanced version of KB1 with great mids, all smoothness still the same. Nothing harsh or peaks all across frequency range.



I like the KB1, but If i would jump on another BQEYZ i would go for the K2 instead of KB100 because of fit - Or is it KC2?
Anyway, The one that is more neutralish tuned


----------



## Slater

paulindss said:


> I like the KB1, but If i would jump on another BQEYZ i would go for the K2 instead of KB100 because of fit - Or is it KC2?
> Anyway, The one that is more neutralish tuned



KC2 is the more neutral one. K2 (what I have) is more V shaped.

There’s a few folks that have both and compared them. If I’m not mistaken, @Wiljen and @Otto Motor have both.

I wish there was a way I could convert my K2 to a KC2, so I didn’t have to waste the money on a KC2.

I’m willing to bet the only difference is a minor tweak to the bass vent.


----------



## rad7 (Feb 16, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> Lost my C10s and my ZSNs sound so meh in comparison. C10s or ****? Are **** hard to drive?



They are both rated at 32 ohms & so I believe they are not too hard to drive.

I had the same question & @1clearhead had to say this about them:



1clearhead said:


> They both have big soundstage...
> 
> **** has a wide soundstage with nice depth to it with beautiful and incredible accuracy for a superb listening experience.
> 
> ...




So, it's hard to pick a winner just based on SQ. If I had to pick one, I'd pick **** because I don't have too many iems that can be worn straight down & I'm also curious about the piezoelectric driver. I do hear some people complaining that the sub bass on **** is not strong enough and they are more analytical than fun sounding but such complaints are few.


----------



## drey101 (Feb 16, 2019)

rad7 said:


> They are both rated at 32 ohms & so I believe they are not too hard to drive.
> 
> I had the same question & @1clearhead had to say this about them:
> 
> ...


At the same price range, the Moondrop Crescent and the F300 (if you can demo it) are also good alternatives. I agree with the **** sounding more analytical and balanced, but I found myself reaching more for the Crescent more often after getting the two, which follows the Harman Target with a slightly boosted bass. **** is really not that harder to drive than the C10 though. C10 and **** are about on par, so you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## DynamicEars

paulindss said:


> I like the KB1, but If i would jump on another BQEYZ i would go for the K2 instead of KB100 because of fit - Or is it KC2?
> Anyway, The one that is more neutralish tuned



Its KC2 the more neutral one, oops @Slater beat me first.



Slater said:


> KC2 is the more neutral one. K2 (what I have) is more V shaped.
> 
> There’s a few folks that have both and compared them. If I’m not mistaken, @Wiljen and @Otto Motor have both.
> 
> ...



Yeah, from my understanding, all BQEYZs have similar sound signature, only slight different tuning , but the differences not that subtle. No point to go after another sidegrade, just EQ them a little bit will do if you dont mind EQing. maybe BQ3 has superior details (more driver inside) but you said that they're working on another iems, so just patiently wait for that new batch. I have faith in BQEYZ, people who are working on these earphones really know what to do


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

rad7 said:


> They are both rated at 32 ohms & so I believe they are not too hard to drive.
> 
> I had the same question & @1clearhead had to say this about them:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the inputs. Guess will have to buy both then as both are good in their own ways.



drey101 said:


> At the same price range, the Moondrop Crescent and the F300 (if you can demo it) are also good alternatives. I agree with the **** sounding more analytical and balanced, but I found myself reaching more for the Crescent more often after getting the two, which follows the Harman Target with a slightly boosted bass more. **** is really not that harder to drive than the C10 though. C10 and **** are about on par, so you can't go wrong with either.



Crescent and F300 are also good alternatives. Maybe in some sale I'll pick them up. Slightly boosted bass huh? Does the rumble drown vocals?


----------



## Tweeters

Would anyone here want to trade their **** for my CCA C10 by chance? Or something similar if you want to make an offer, figured this is the best place to check


----------



## drey101 (Feb 16, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> Thanks for the inputs. Guess will have to buy both then as both are good in their own ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Crescent and F300 are also good alternatives. Maybe in some sale I'll pick them up. Slightly boosted bass huh? Does the rumble drown vocals?


It doesn't, bass never sounds muddy to me, but you can feel the presence. The Crescent is not a dark sounding iem by any means, just has a nice presence.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Hi all,

After lot of work and eyes fatiguing problem I back here
My review if the excellent C16


I compared to kc2 and C16 is completely better
Better controlled and neutral bass/sub bass. Voices are more natural, the KC 2 seems totally unatural. 
C16 are more natural, mature, neutral, detail, better separation, less airy but more accurate

I love them, they are awesome. I received yin*** 8 core cable ( 50€ on Amazon) . I need more time to compare but seems better sub bass extension, better separation and better treble.

They are neutral but not boring. They are very energetic and excellent clarity. 

If you have other questions don't hesitate ! But clearly better than as10/kc2. Excellent tuning


----------



## daid1

kova4a said:


> Let me guess, that it's the best sub-$1000 iem? I tried it with a bunch of different tips. Like I said it's a decent iem, especially if you want something smooth and organic sounding, but it just sounds kinda artificial and doesn't really shine in any aspect. For instance, the ve biggie and smalls were a lot less balanced due to the crazy boosted bass and lower mids but at least the low end was actually very good - tight, thick and thundering, which is very rare at this price point. The BIE doesn't have any real standout qualities with regard to the lows, mids and highs, the soundstage size, instrument separation and layering are average at best.
> 
> The sony mh1/c is a much better overall performer and as people around here know I also things its overhyped. So there is that. If the BIE was really this mindblowingly good as the hype suggests, then Lee wouldn't be selling it for 20-30 bucks, but at least in the range of the Duke. The BIE is not a giant killer, it's not even in the running for being the best in its price range.
> 
> I still am very interested in hearing what KK and Lee are cooking as the Biggie and Smalls' successor though.



I don't have any of some 1000 dollars iems, I have the Ex1000 and some others, and the bie are not too far from those, at least to me, but was a quickly comparison. To me the biggie were muffled


----------



## kova4a

daid1 said:


> I don't have any of some 1000 dollars iems, I have the Ex1000 and some others, and the bie are not too far from those, at least to me, but was a quickly comparison. To me the biggie were muffled


 Well, it shouldn't really be compared to $1000 iems as it is a $20 iem.  How can the BIE be close to the ex1000 when it sounds nothing like it? The notes are smoothed over, the clarity is nothing to write home about, the soundstage size is average at best, the separation is mediocre. I just can't comprehend the hype - maybe I should burn it in for 100-200 hours to give it the benefit of the doubt, but still good iems sound good out of the box and as I said even the $20 sony mh1/c is superior to the BIE. Comparing it to good $100+ iems is a slaughterhouse.

And yeah, biggie and smalls have extremely laid back treble an overpowering low end, which destroys the tonal balance and accuracy (for instance, I can't stand anything with piano on them as it's like 10db louder than the rest) but at least the bass is quite good if you are a basshead, while with the BIE I can't really mention any standout quality. Like I said, it has smooth and organic sound that depending on one's preferences may be quite enjoyable, but comparing it to TOTL level is quite a stretch when it's not even the best in the sub-$50 range. I am open to all sound signatures and always try to put my personal preferences on the side but the BIE's performance is of a $20-30 iem.


----------



## paulindss

Dani157 said:


> Crescent and F300 are also good alternatives. Maybe in some sale I'll pick them up. Slightly boosted bass huh? Does the rumble drown vocals?



It doesn't, if you are asking about f300.


----------



## TechnoidFR

DynamicEars said:


> I dont know what BA they're using but I said that too their BA is absolutely better than KZ's (or CCA if they are also using same BA as KZ). very smooth, pleasing, no harshness, quite natural (for a BA, i'm a fan of DD though)
> 
> wow i didn't know that **** are using knowles BA, is it true? if it does that +1 more point to ****




I think the PCB have a big influence on the sound.

CCA C10 have exactly same hardware, not the same location in house, and different pcb. The result is totally different ( the sound is uncomparable )

C16 beat at all level kc2


----------



## ThanosD (Feb 16, 2019)

Here is my modified pair of Sony MH755. I got them with a Sony SBH20 3 years ago. The cable died about 1 year later, and the casings were chopped off, and put in a bag in a drawer for 2 years. About a month ago, reading all those comments about them, I knew I had to restore them. And here we are. The mod was really easy. All that was needed was a hobby knife, a pair of mmcx connectors, some copper wire from a broken KZ cable (the one from ATEs, that had 4 different colored conductors), and a lot of cyanoacrylate glue. The holes needed to be widened a bit, and that ws done with the knife. It could have been cleaner, but didn't want to invest a lot of time. I had to cover everything in tape while the glue was curing, as the fumes of the glue leave a horrible white residue. The cable is from a pair of Tin T2s (Got a TRN cable for them), that I changed the plug with a right angled one, as it works better with pockets.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Here is image of the **** box showing trademark.


----------



## CoiL

paulindss said:


> On your orders.
> 
> *AUGLAMOUR F300 early impressions compared to BQEYZ KB1*
> 
> ...


How much power do You feed F300?


----------



## Nimweth

BadReligionPunk said:


> Here is image of the **** box showing trademark.


On Ali Express the exploded diagram shows the BA as a type 30042.


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> On Ali Express the exploded diagram shows the BA as a type 30042.


Chi-fi marketing at its best! ;D


----------



## FastAndClean

they are 25 dollars, for that price logic will tell you - is not knowles


----------



## FastAndClean

only the drivers on ER4 are 50$ a pair, knowles 29689


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Nimweth said:


> On Ali Express the exploded diagram shows the BA as a type 30042.



I believe that driver is twice as expensive as the 32066, but probable that Photoshop is the culprit. Here is the website promo for the 6 in 1.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

**** and 6 in 1 sound good though regardless


----------



## Nimweth

BadReligionPunk said:


> **** and 6 in 1 sound good though regardless


I agree, the mids on the **** are excellent. It's obviously a quality BA, whether it's a 32066 or 30042, probably Bellsing rather than Knowles.


----------



## paulindss

CoiL said:


> How much power do You feed F300?



I am not sure what you mean but,

I tested them on my desktop amplifier. The 3,5 mm on topping a30, it's specs is 757mw on 32ohm.

The OI on them are isanely 30ohms, so i use this DIY IEMmatch: https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/headphone-attenuation-adapter/

Anyway, on my galaxy s8 it souds identical.


----------



## Slater (Feb 16, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they are 25 dollars, for that price logic will tell you - is not knowles



It’s probably one of those deals where they tweak the company name or logo slightly. They’re not counterfeit, but rather a similar product with a copycat logo to confuse people.

The Chinese phone company that has the Apple logo except it’s a pear with a bite out of it.

The shoe company that has the Nike swoosh, but it’s upside down.

McDonald’s logo, but with an extra arch.

So that driver is probably a “Knowes” not “Knowles”, and they made their logo extremely similar haha


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> It’s probably one of those deals where they tweak the company name or logo slightly. They’re not counterfeit, but rather a similar product with a copycat logo to confuse people.


other thing that i noticed, there is a lot of original knowles drivers on aliexpress that are cheap but they are second hand, probably from damaged in ears or someting, they take out the working drivers, i am sure that the cheapest in ears with real knowles drivers are using the second hand ones to be able to afford low price with original drivers


----------



## hakuzen (Feb 16, 2019)

edit: sorry, wrong thread, my bad..


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> It’s probably one of those deals where they tweak the company name or logo slightly. They’re not counterfeit, but rather a similar product with a copycat logo to confuse people.
> 
> The Chinese phone company that has the Apple logo except it’s a pear with a bite out of it.
> 
> ...


 Its the exact same logo. They are using the logo but not mentioning Knowles at all in any of their promos. Its a bit sketchy, but hey Knowles are manufactured in China and cost next to nothing to produce. Its not totally outside the realm of possibility that there are Knowles drivers in a $35 IEM($25 now). Maybe they are sourced illegally? The company is a sketchy company.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Feb 16, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> other thing that i noticed, there is a lot of original knowles drivers on aliexpress that are cheap but they are second hand, probably from damaged in ears or someting, they take out the working drivers, i am sure that the cheapest in ears with real knowles drivers are using the second hand ones to be able to afford low price with original drivers


That's a believable theory. Also Knowles has a factory in china. There could be factory rejects showing up in places they normally shouldn't be. This could explain the use of the logo but no mention of Knowles. 

Or its just flat out douchebaggery at its finest. Photoshopped lies most likely. LOL


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> That's a believable theory. Also Knowles has a factory in china. There could be factory rejects showing up in places they normally shouldn't be. This could explain the use of the logo but no mention of Knowles.
> 
> Or its just flat out douchebaggery at its finest. Photoshopped lies most likely. LOL


the theory is very believable because i have 5BA per side in ear (100$), all knowles and only the treble drivers (the same as the Etymotic ER4S) are 50$, there is other thing possible, if they are buying in a bulk the price will be significantly lower depending on the amount


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its the exact same logo. They are using the logo but not mentioning Knowles at all in any of their promos. Its a bit sketchy, but hey Knowles are manufactured in China and cost next to nothing to produce. Its not totally outside the realm of possibility that there are Knowles drivers in a $35 IEM($25 now). Maybe they are sourced illegally? The company is a sketchy company.



Oh I know it’s the same logo. I was just half kidding


----------



## SomeEntityThing

TechManZ's reviews of the Tin Hifi T3 is up: 

TL;DW, he finds the sound to be quite like the T2; sibilant, not too much bass. Foam tips on the T3 are possibly more durable than the T2 but does "expand faster" so it'll be harder to fit in your ear.


----------



## trellus

Bartig said:


> Whoah, the QCY QS1 has really become my daily driver. Not just because they're so practical on a bicycle, totally wireless, but also because they just sound so good. Balanced, warm but not too warm, fairly detailed and with good extensions on all frequencies. It sounds better tuned than most of my IEM's. Didn't expect that... really amazing.
> 
> So I took the plunge and ordered another model tws that gets a lot of praise for the sound quality. The Tronsmart Encore Spunky. Haha. Still: very curious!



I swear have those same exact ones who’re labeled with a different branding.  I have issues keeping them in my ears, unfortunately.


----------



## Bartig

trellus said:


> I swear have those same exact ones who’re labeled with a different branding.  I have issues keeping them in my ears, unfortunately.


Let me guess: Dudios?


----------



## Dustry

So now I have a question. C10 is my daily driver, DD + 4xBA on each side.
If one BA dies, how do I notice that?
Practical advice please, because my mind would always try to compensate saying to me things like "it always sounded like this" or "it must be quality of the file" or "it must be mastering".

Or do you think one dead BA will be too noticeable and obvious for me to doubt?

I am paranoid :!


----------



## DynamicEars

Dustry said:


> So now I have a question. C10 is my daily driver, DD + 4xBA on each side.
> If one BA dies, how do I notice that?
> Practical advice please, because my mind would always try to compensate saying to me things like "it always sounded like this" or "it must be quality of the file" or "it must be mastering".
> 
> ...



This case is haunting everyone with multi driver iems.. and your mind keep playing with your ears.
1 big advantage of single DD, when it dies, there is no sound. thats it


----------



## Bartig

DynamicEars said:


> This case is haunting everyone with multi driver iems.. and your mind keep playing with your ears.
> 1 big advantage of single DD, when it dies, there is no sound. thats it


Yeah, really a plus...


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 18, 2019)

i got the ****, if you think that the TRN v80 are very good for the price of 25$ you should hear these
its amazing how far the chi fi is right now and the value that you can get, these things sound better than the 500$ Fender FX7


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

I ordered my **** 36 days ago and they still haven't been dispatched. Had I seen them at the same price or less, I would have cancelled already.


----------



## kennyhack

FastAndClean said:


> i got the ****, if you think that the TRN v80 are very good for the price of 25$ you should hear these
> its amazing how far the chi fi is right now and the value that you can get, these things sound better than the 500$ Fender FX7


Which cable are you using? I just received mine, and with the stock cable I find the sound a bit muffled and dark especially on treble, and with an "average" soundstage. I was thinking buying a better cable (SPC for example) , thanks!


----------



## FastAndClean

kennyhack said:


> Which cable are you using? I just received mine, and with the stock cable I find the sound a bit muffled and dark especially on treble, and with an "average" soundstage. I was thinking buying a better cable (SPC for example) , thanks!


the stock cable is horrible, i use the TRN 8 core silver plated copper, balanced, they need some power and my dac is not very powerful in single ended mode


----------



## kennyhack

FastAndClean said:


> the stock cable is horrible, i use the TRN 8 core silver plated copper, balanced, they need some power and my dac is not very powerful in single ended mode


great thanks! I'll definetely replace the stock cable because I feel they'll gain clarity, soundstage and the air that's now missing.


----------



## 1clearhead

kennyhack said:


> great thanks! I'll definetely replace the stock cable because I feel they'll gain clarity, soundstage and the air that's now missing.


Did you try swapping ear tips?...it might make a BIG difference. Currently, I'm using aftermarket ear tips on mine and they sound transparently clear!


----------



## kennyhack

1clearhead said:


> Did you try swapping ear tips?...it might make a BIG difference. Currently, I'm using aftermarket ear tips on mine and they sound transparently clear!


Yes, I did change tips and still find sound muffled and lacking air. It happened the same with ZS7 stock cable, but after changing the cable to a high quality one... The sound opened up, clarity, air, soundstage and separation increased.


----------



## Nuke142

Hi there. I love my $25 Dudios Zeus wireless iems but it's too bulky... any alternatives?


----------



## normanl

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> I ordered my **** 36 days ago and they still haven't been dispatched. Had I seen them at the same price or less, I would have cancelled already.


Likewise, I ordered my **** from NiceHCK Audio Store about 24 days ago and have not received any information concerning shipment. Which store did you order from?


----------



## stryed

trellus said:


> I swear have those same exact ones who’re labeled with a different branding.  I have issues keeping them in my ears, unfortunately.



Just gifted the Havit G1 I found on amazon for 60eu to the household and definitely better than expected. Nice soundstage and clear everywhere, however it lacks the all around smoothness with detail that the IT01 has. Still...was expecting trash. Build quality seems top quality


----------



## stryed

Can anyone compare the **** with the KZ ZS7 yet? Really on the fence...


----------



## Nimweth

kennyhack said:


> Yes, I did change tips and still find sound muffled and lacking air. It happened the same with ZS7 stock cable, but after changing the cable to a high quality one... The sound opened up, clarity, air, soundstage and separation increased.


I changed the cable to an 8 core silver plated one and use JVC Spiral Dots. Also I use a headphone amplifier. They need power and a wide bore tip. I agree the stock cable is bad. Excellent now though!


----------



## Lurk650

Got the FiiO FA1 yesterday. Single BA so less punch and depth to the bass than the C10 but bc of that you have a great amount of detail in the mids/treble. It's a fantastic compliment. Only all BA I've had was the B400 which was ok but didn't completely tick all the boxes, this FA1 has 3 less drivers and nails it for me.


----------



## Slater

stryed said:


> Can anyone compare the xxx with the KZ ZS7 yet? Really on the fence...



I can only speak for the ZS7 (the reason is in my signature), but they have different tunings. 1 is tuned neutral and the other is tuned mild v shaped.

So it depends on what you like and your genres. That should tell you which would be more enjoyable. I listen to mostly EDM, which sounds anemic on neutral gear. But the classical and orchestral folks want flat and neutral tuning and usually hate v shaped tuning.


----------



## kennyhack

stryed said:


> Can anyone compare the **** with the KZ ZS7 yet? Really on the fence...


I can do it once I receive the same 8 core silver plated copper (MMCX version though) that I have on my ZS7 . Until then, it's not fair comparing both.

But from the fist listen with **** I can say that I expected them to have much less bass (Zs7 is my daily driver now) and I don't feel **** is bass light compared to ZS7 (even though graphs tell a different story) . I have high hopes with **** once the 8-core SPC cable arrives.


----------



## FastAndClean

normanl said:


> Likewise, I ordered my **** from NiceHCK Audio Store about 24 days ago and have not received any information concerning shipment. Which store did you order from?


that is strange, i purchased my pairs from the same store 24 days ago and they shipped them the next day of the purchase


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> that is strange, i purchased my pairs from the same store 24 days ago and they shipped them the next day of the purchase



Hasn’t Chinese lunar holiday been going on for the last few weeks? The delays were well publicized.


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Hasn’t Chinese lunar holiday been going on for the last few weeks? The delays were well publicized.


sorry i just saw the exact date and time - 
Order time & date: 08:28 Jan. 23. 2019


----------



## rad7

I'm still waiting for my CCA C10. I'm wondering if the stock cable is good enough as I've seen some people complaining about it. I noticed that some sellers on Ali Express are selling C10 along with the upgraded cable. May be I should have got that. 

I also have the KZ ES4, so does that cable work with C10 if the stock cable is not good enough?


----------



## FastAndClean (Feb 18, 2019)

ok first impressions of the **** - very neutral and clean sounding, the bass is very high quality (much better than the V80), tight, clean and natural sounding with real instruments, it has very small roll of under around 40hz (easily fixable with APO EQ), the mids are neutral without any color to them, very transparent (again much better than the dry mids on the V80), the treble is extended effortlessly with very high level of details without sounding bright or harsh, they have more energy in the upper treble compared to the lower treble, for that reason there is no hardness or grain, no roughness (KZ, i am looking at you), it pulls out details from well recorded music like crazy, the imaging is very good but the soundstage is not very wide, dont get me wrong it has good soundstage, it sound open but is not Kanas pro in that regard, for 25$ they are probably the best value right now on the market, if you like neutral sound anyway, highly recommended


----------



## rad7

normanl said:


> Likewise, I ordered my **** from NiceHCK Audio Store about 24 days ago and have not received any information concerning shipment. Which store did you order from?


That's strange. I ordered from this store three times & every time, my orders were shipped on the same day.


----------



## Lurk650

rad7 said:


> I'm still waiting for my CCA C10. I'm wondering if the stock cable is good enough as I've seen some people complaining about it. I noticed that some sellers on Ali Express are selling C10 along with the upgraded cable. May be I should have got that.
> 
> I also have the KZ ES4, so does that cable work with C10 if the stock cable is not good enough?



Stock cable is ok, a bit prone to tangling. Look up Kinboofi cables on Amazon. Cheap price quality ChiFi cables. They are .78 but work just as well. I have a bunch of 4/6/8 core cables from Amazon lol.


----------



## Tweeters

Selling a bunch of ChiFi IEMs: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-chifi-iems-kz-zs7-tin-t2-etc.900415/


----------



## FastAndClean

Tweeters said:


> Selling a bunch of ChiFi IEMs: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-chifi-iems-kz-zs7-tin-t2-etc.900415/


you want that **** don't you Tweeter


----------



## Tweeters

FastAndClean said:


> you want that **** don't you Tweeter



Haha, more like C16


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 18, 2019)

So I receive the *Final Audio E2000-3000-4000* and live some kind of new audiophile experience with them., especially with the E4000 wich is the more neutraly tuned of the bunch (well, I do not try the E2000 yet, but im pretty sure it have little more bass emphasis).

Final Audio really have a house sound of its own, nothing like to drastic colouration we find nowadays, should it be in low, mids or highs. In fact, it search a comfortable listen that give a natural musicality without any intense spotlight that give too much emphasis on any freq range. Smooth but with good resolution, leaning towards neutral, but with a little more bass presence for the E3000 I listen right now. First reflex I have wearing them was to pushup the volume, but after somebrain burning (and perhaps futur hearing saving) I lower volume as it change nothing to the sound unlike some iem I have. Anyway, they have low impendance but low DB too.

First impressions are very positive, as I find utterly refreshing this unique soundsignature that do not feel wrongly agressive and is very well balanced, every instrument having clear and bodied presence and great transparency, this is the type of iem treble sensitive audiophile will adore IMO Treble being little roll off after about 14khz a seen in this graph:



I find this graph on Dayton measurment of 325iem. Not sure about sub bass being that higher than everything....E3000 sure not being a rumbly bassy sounding iem, punch is there for sure, but again, with a lightness to it. Need more time with them but Final Audio sure know how to tune sound, and nope, they don't search for easy WOW effet, more like the Etymotic sound approach from what I remember.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So I receive the *Final Audio E2000-3000-4000* and live some kind of new audiophile experience with them., especially with the E4000 wich is the more neutraly tuned of the bunch (well, I do not try the E2000 yet, but im pretty sure it have little more bass emphasis).
> 
> Final Audio really have a house sound of its own, nothing like to drastic colouration we find nowadays, should it be in low, mids or highs. In fact, it search a comfortable listen that give a natural musicality without any intense spotlight that give too much emphasis on any freq range. Smooth but with good resolution, leaning towards neutral, but with a little more bass presence for the E3000 I listen right now. First reflex I have wearing them was to pushup the volume, but after somebrain burning (and perhaps futur hearing saving) I lower volume as it change nothing to the sound unlike some iem I have. Anyway, they have low impendance but low DB too.
> 
> ...


i have the E5000 and they can wow you with strong and tight hits, my go to in ear for sludge metal


----------



## Bartig

Nuke142 said:


> Hi there. I love my $25 Dudios Zeus wireless iems but it's too bulky... any alternatives?


Unfortunately not. The Zeus or QCY QS1 is definitely the best buy when it comes to truly wireless. The sound is full, surprisingly detailed and smooth. I love them!

My search on even better twe's is totally on, but I still haven't found better alternatives.


----------



## stryed (Feb 18, 2019)

I might go for both the KZ7 and the **** and gift one away. I really love my KZ5v2 for its soundstage. Sibilance and fit : I got used to I guess, but the soundstage is really something that I think stems from the casing. Perhaps the copycatting of the andromeda was methodical? There's a reasonance in the box and tapping against it that makes the IT01 a bit claustophobic. The IT01 is still better in all other aspects, but soundstage is very important and I hope the KZ7 does the same thing just as a right!

Anyone prefer the ZS6 to the ZS7?


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> ok first impressions of the **** - very neutral and clean sounding, the bass is very high quality (much better than the V80), tight, clean and natural sounding with real instruments, it has very small roll of under around 40hz (easily fixable with APO EQ), the mids are neutral without any color to them, very transparent (again much better than the dry mids on the V80), the treble is extended effortlessly with very high level of details without sounding bright or harsh, they have more energy in the upper treble compared to the lower treble, for that reason there is no hardness or grain, no roughness (KZ, i am looking at you), it pulls out details from well recorded music like crazy, the imaging is very good but the soundstage is not very wide, dont get me wrong it has good soundstage, it sound open but is not Kanas pro in that regard, for 25$ they are probably the best value right now on the market, if you like neutral sound anyway, highly recommended



nice impressions, dont compared it with kanas pro, how does it for a match with moondrop crescent? i forgot if you have one, do you?


----------



## DynamicEars

Bartig said:


> Unfortunately not. The Zeus or QCY QS1 is definitely the best buy when it comes to truly wireless. The sound is full, surprisingly detailed and smooth. I love them!
> 
> My search on even better twe's is totally on, but I still haven't found better alternatives.



which one is better in terms of SQ? got QCY Q1S for my wife couple weeks ago, and to my surprise theyre good for the price, BT 5.0, with that tech, and doesnt sound muddy at all. Think of MH755 with lower bass quantity. MH755 still better but its really good for budget true wireless at less than $20.

I might try Zeus if it is better than that QCY


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 18, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> that is strange, i purchased my pairs from the same store 24 days ago and they shipped them the next day of the purchase


That's because what kills the shipping during the month of February is the "Chinese New Year's". This is the only time of the year that everyone in China seems to stop "dead on their tracks" to celebrate a whole month of festivities while bringing in their New Year.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

It make more than one chinese year I waitfor my **** to arrive too....i'm afraid my expectation willbe extremely pumped up now !

Anyway, it give me time to enter the Final Audio E3000 fascinating world....i'm into JAP-Fi right now. Deal with it.


----------



## HerrXRDS

stryed said:


> I might go for both the KZ7 and the **** and gift one away. I really love my KZ5v2 for its soundstage. Sibilance and fit : I got used to I guess, but the soundstage is really something that I think stems from the casing. Perhaps the copycatting of the andromeda was methodical? There's a reasonance in the box and tapping against it that makes the IT01 a bit claustophobic. The IT01 is still better in all other aspects, but soundstage is very important and I hope the KZ7 does the same thing just as a right!
> 
> Anyone prefer the ZS6 to the ZS7?



I very much prefer  ZS6 EQ'd over ZS7. For me the ZS7 was a disappointment. I wanted an improved ZS6 and it's not what I got, this is a differently tuned IEM. I was expecting a sound similar to ZS6, fun, open and airy with reduced sibilance as this was the main complain everyone had and It's not what I got. ZS6 sounded amazingly open, ZS7 is just average and differently tuned. Not that bad of an IEM but it ain't a successor to the ZS6


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> nice impressions, dont compared it with kanas pro, how does it for a match with moondrop crescent? i forgot if you have one, do you?


I have only KP
**** should be compared with earphones in the 150 - 250$ price range, don't let that 25$ price fool you


----------



## drey101 (Feb 19, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> I have only KP
> **** should be compared with earphones in the 150 - 250$ price range, don't let that 25$ price fool you


Interesting. I think you should go grab the Moondrop Crescent as well.  I liked it much better than the ****. You may find this weird, but listening to them side by side, I found the **** to have a more artificial timber with male and female vocals when compared to the Crescent. It may be that the **** is a bit too analytical already and I prefer the more 'colored' sound of the Crescent. It's kinda weird calling the Crescent colored though, but I guess that fits when comparing it to the ****.

My biggest and probably only complaint on the Crescent is the freaking cable though, as it's pretty microphonic and it's kinda annoying that it's not removable (spoiled by all the others at this price range and cheaper I suppose). For tips, I found the MH755 Sony Tips to be a perfect match, and I'm tempted to buy more MH755 just to get more of those tips.

Currently rotating between my iems and using the F300 (used the **** yesterday) so that they all get some love. I like my F300's as well, probably the most comfy iems that I have with such a laidback sound that's a match for many different genres


----------



## Bartig

DynamicEars said:


> which one is better in terms of SQ? got QCY Q1S for my wife couple weeks ago, and to my surprise theyre good for the price, BT 5.0, with that tech, and doesnt sound muddy at all. Think of MH755 with lower bass quantity. MH755 still better but its really good for budget true wireless at less than $20.
> 
> I might try Zeus if it is better than that QCY


Probably the exact same product. Just a different brand name.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> I can only speak for the ZS7 (the reason is in my signature), but they have different tunings. 1 is tuned neutral and the other is tuned mild v shaped.
> 
> So it depends on what you like and your genres. That should tell you which would be more enjoyable. *I listen to mostly EDM, which sounds anemic on neutral gear. But the classical and orchestral folks want flat and neutral tuning and usually hate v shaped tuning.*


That`s where slight U-shape signature or Harman-neutral comes beneficial, imo. gives larger variety to different genres and still sounds great.
I love my KP over modded IT01 for that but still sometimes little more V-shaped tuning of IT01 comes in play...


----------



## alemandaris

1clearhead said:


> That's because what kills the shipping during the month of February is the "Chinese New Year's". This is the only time of the year that everyone in China seems to stop "dead on their tracks" to celebrate a whole month of festivities while bringing in their New Year.


Hi, it's best to contact seller (Jim from NiceHCK). I ordered the C10 at the beginning of February and still no shipping. The reason is that C10 is out of stock and seller is waiting for manufacturer to send a new batch. So it might not be a problem with New Year holidays in China


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

normanl said:


> Likewise, I ordered my **** from NiceHCK Audio Store about 24 days ago and have not received any information concerning shipment. Which store did you order from?



AK Audio. After over a week I asked them if it was going to take much longer, as the other things I ordered the same day and a week later, at other stores, were sent out in a day. They told me they would try to send it out before the Chinese new year. Things I ordered during and after the Chinese new year at other stores have been dispatched within a day. I've sent them another message yesterday and just got a confusing reply about me extending the time which would make the warehouse think that they have to send it out later. I extended the time twice when it was running out and, unless I'm mistaking, if the time runs out the order gets cancelled. 

NiceHCK did send out my C10 very quickly, which I ordered on January 21st.


----------



## sainteb

Are Tin T2 OK for running and exercise, when worn over the ear? How's comfort over the ear?


----------



## RolledOff

sainteb said:


> Are Tin T2 OK for running and exercise, when worn over the ear? How's comfort over the ear?


with that shape and weight, I don't think T2 suitable for running and exercise, even worn over ear


----------



## CoiL

sainteb said:


> Are Tin T2 OK for running and exercise, when worn over the ear? How's comfort over the ear?


For such things, KZ ZS4/ZS3E is good choice with its boosted bass and treble and very secure fit and low weight.


----------



## darmanastartes

rad7 said:


> I'm still waiting for my CCA C10. I'm wondering if the stock cable is good enough as I've seen some people complaining about it. I noticed that some sellers on Ali Express are selling C10 along with the upgraded cable. May be I should have got that.
> 
> I also have the KZ ES4, so does that cable work with C10 if the stock cable is not good enough?



Ironic that they're using the tagline "Immersive live experience is shocking" for the upgrade cable when the stock cable is a static magnet.


----------



## FastAndClean

drey101 said:


> Interesting. I think you should go grab the Moondrop Crescent as well.  I liked it much better than the ****. You may find this weird, but listening to them side by side, I found the **** to have a more artificial timber with male and female vocals when compared to the Crescent. It may be that the **** is a bit too analytical already and I prefer the more 'colored' sound of the Crescent. It's kinda weird calling the Crescent colored though, but I guess that fits when comparing it to the ****.
> 
> My biggest and probably only complaint on the Crescent is the freaking cable though, as it's pretty microphonic and it's kinda annoying that it's not removable (spoiled by all the others at this price range and cheaper I suppose). For tips, I found the MH755 Sony Tips to be a perfect match, and I'm tempted to buy more MH755 just to get more of those tips.
> 
> Currently rotating between my iems and using the F300 (used the **** yesterday) so that they all get some love. I like my F300's as well, probably the most comfy iems that I have with such a laidback sound that's a match for many different genres


i dont need another earphone, i am done, have too many, **** on my setup sound noting like artificial at all, but i dont use stock tips and run them balanced, the treble is very interesting, it sounds like electret treble driver, like in the old AKG hybrids


----------



## 1clearhead

alemandaris said:


> Hi, it's best to contact seller (Jim from NiceHCK). I ordered the C10 at the beginning of February and still no shipping. The reason is that C10 is out of stock and seller is waiting for manufacturer to send a new batch. So it might not be a problem with New Year holidays in China


LOL! ...You know that I was quoting someone else, right?

I don't need to buy the C10, I already have 3 of them, since I work and live in China. The reason they're out of stock is the same reason NiceHCK is not receiving any inventory because of the Chinese New Year/Spring Festival.
All businesses close down for almost a month!...It's their tradition in China.

Don't believe me? Do an online research on "Chinese New Year" or "Chinese Spring Festival"

-Clear


----------



## FastAndClean

1clearhead said:


> LOL! ...You know that I was quoting someone else, right?
> 
> I don't need to buy the C10, I already have 3 of them, since I work and live in China. The reason they're out of stock is the same reason NiceHCK is not receiving any inventory because of the Chinese New Year/Spring Festival.
> All businesses close down for almost a month!...It's their tradition in China.
> ...


You are right in the chi fi heaven


----------



## tempwave

Where do I got after the cca10?


----------



## DynamicEars

1clearhead said:


> LOL! ...You know that I was quoting someone else, right?
> 
> I don't need to buy the C10, I already have 3 of them, since I work and live in China. The reason they're out of stock is the same reason NiceHCK is not receiving any inventory because of the Chinese New Year/Spring Festival.
> All businesses close down for almost a month!...It's their tradition in China.
> ...



since you're living in china, im curious, is there any audio store that you can try the display of chi-fis there like audio store in japan? If there is, wow must be a heaven, dont need to buy and try everytime. I could spend hours in there.


----------



## DynamicEars

tempwave said:


> Where do I got after the cca10?



still in sub $50 try BQEYZ iems,
up until $100 ibasso IT01 or CCA C16
or jump until $200 look for Moondrop Kanas Pro / ibasso IT01s / DM6 / ikko OH1
or straight to TOTL iems lol


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> still in sub $50 try BQEYZ iems,
> up until $100 ibasso IT01 or CCA C16
> or jump until $200 look for Moondrop Kanas Pro / ibasso IT01s / DM6 / ikko OH1
> or straight to TOTL iems lol



You can also build your own universal IEM or CIEM with all knowles drivers (or whatever drivers you want).


----------



## jekostas

If my DT6s are at all typical they're complete garbage.  A congested, muddy mess that are easily beaten by (many) other IEMs at the same price.


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 20, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> since you're living in china, im curious, is there any audio store that you can try the display of chi-fis there like audio store in japan? If there is, wow must be a heaven, dont need to buy and try everytime. I could spend hours in there.


Yes, there's many Chi-fi stores here! ...Just last week, I was at my friends BIG one floor AKG store in Beijing, which carries many Chi-fi models and was able to try some of them for a few hours. I was with my wife and son, so I didn't want to spend the day there for their sake.

One insane model I tried are called the "Light Harmonic Oscar XXI"! They carry 21 BA armatures each side, which makes a total of 42 BA armatures!!! That is totally crazy!
More insane is the price! They cost a total of 40,000 Chinese yuan! In US dollars, that's a total of $5,946.98!  What?

The sound is extremely clear with life-like vocals and instruments with a wide soundstage, and though bass is light, it is tight and fast. But, when amped, they perform really g-o-o-d!

I say, these are Chi-fi earphones at its best! BUT, you won't see me buying them, it's out of my budget for me!

Here are some PIC's from a Chinese website...

  

-Clear


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Yes, there's many Chi-fi stores here! ...Just last week, I was at my friends BIG one floor AKG store in Beijing, which carries many Chi-fi models and was able to try some of them for a few hours. I was with my wife and son, so I didn't want to spend the day there for their sake.
> 
> One insane model I tried are called the "Light Harmonic Oscar XXI"! They carry 21 BA armatures each side, which makes a total of 42 BA armatures!!! That is totally crazy!
> More insane is the price! They cost a total of 40,000 Chinese yuan! In US dollars, that's a total of $5946.98!  What?
> ...



That’s ~$140 per driver haha


----------



## DynamicEars

1clearhead said:


> Yes, there's many Chi-fi stores here! ...Just last week, I was at my friends BIG one floor AKG store in Beijing, which carries many Chi-fi models and was able to try some of them for a few hours. I was with my wife and son, so I didn't want to spend the day there for their sake.
> 
> One insane model I tried are called the "Light Harmonic Oscar XXI"! They carry 21 BA armatures each side, which makes a total of 42 BA armatures!!! That is totally crazy!
> More insane is the price! They cost a total of 40,000 Chinese yuan! In US dollars, that's a total of $5946.98!  What?
> ...



thats sick. better grab 64 for value wise. and they looks like unfinished prototype for me.

wow so lucky, i mean like highly praised chifi iems around $10-$500 if you can listen at display store would be nice, at least not gamble buy.


----------



## Lurk650

tempwave said:


> Where do I got after the cca10?


AKG N5005


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Still into Jap-Fiscination....Final Audio Design really fascinate me in a strange way, as if i cannot listen to anything else right now because it will sound too ''rude'' and in your face. 

E3000 is the anti hissing iem, whatever you trow at them it will became gently musical, but with great bass extension as well, some will consider these dark sounding, wich isnt really the case...

Anyway, I  think i prefer the 10$ cheaper E2000 that have more attack, present mids and deep airy soundstage, level of clarity is very impressive for 40$, in feel balanced without artificial peaks at all, i do not think it lack details at all, quite the opposite, just perhaps some decay and upper sparkle but that permit a more precise imaging. Whats as well fascinating with those Final Audio iem is that i tend to listen to lower volume, and find the right sweet spot wich i less loud than wath im use too.

As well E2000 and even more ultra smooth 3000, is perfect sleeper earphone, so small it make me admire the sound quality even more. 

These are phenomena budgetl iem for mature audiophile that do not want easy wow effect, the wow is in how the galaxy of sound is infinite, but you need to explore it yourself, not wait to be collide by spectacular asteroid, its contemplative musicality and very relaxing without being boring. Its not because the highs are smoothed out that you loose details, quite the opposite, you brain isn't distract by any peak and all frequencies range are treated with respect, wich permit me finding new details in 6khz-10khz range more easily. 

I need to test them with more freaks stuffs like fast experimental rock, electronic and basys tracks...but the mids of 2000 are to die for, Susanna Wallumrod voice sound full, naturally textured and never shouty. Yep, I love Japanese Meticulous Elegance.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 20, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Still into Jap-Fiscination....Final Audio Design really fascinate me in a strange way, as if i cannot listen to anything else right now because it will sound too ''rude'' and in your face.
> 
> E3000 is the anti hissing iem, whatever you trow at them it will became gently musical, but with great bass extension as well, some will consider these dark sounding, wich isnt really the case...
> 
> ...


Glad You are starting to get out of chi-fi "hole" and appreciate more of "downfall" FR IEMs 


DynamicEars said:


> still in sub $50 try BQEYZ iems,
> up until $100 ibasso IT01 or CCA C16
> or jump until $200 look for Moondrop Kanas Pro / ibasso IT01s / DM6 / ikko OH1
> or straight to TOTL iems lol


You forgot to add Kinera Idun/Deluxe and regular Kanas @ up to 200$ and TinAudio T2 @ under 50$ ,imo.


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> Glad You are starting to get out of chi-fi "hole" and appreciate more of "downfall" FR IEMs
> 
> You forgot to add Kinera Idun/Deluxe and regular Kanas @ up to 200$ and TinAudio T2 @ under 50$ ,imo.



yeah right buddy, but Im scared T2 is not for everyone, especially coming from C10, and i like my BQEYZ KB100 rather than my T2 (i was put the T2 as my sub $50 best, but since i got KB100, definitely hard to take its place now). But yeah lets put it into consideration again. T2 there


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> yeah right buddy, but Im scared T2 is not for everyone, especially coming from C10, and i like my BQEYZ KB100 rather than my T2 (i was put the T2 as my sub $50 best, but since i got KB100, definitely hard to take its place now). But yeah lets put it into consideration again. T2 there


Yeah, I agree but there are different preferences for different ppl. C10 might sound awful for somebody preferring more brightish and detailed signature.
So, under 50$ I would look into CCA-C10, Tin T2, BQEYZ KB100. There are others too but these are good place to start (better than KZ options imo).


----------



## Bartig

How does the Final Audio E2000 compare to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, if anyone has them both?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Glad You are starting to get out of chi-fi "hole" and appreciate more of "downfall" FR IEMs
> .



Hehe, yeah, well, im still curious about exploring some chifi holes, just became more selective...to save me money and time I will try Brainwavz B200-400, Tinaudio T3, NiceHCK N3 and BQEYZ BQ3 for example.

Anyway, now im in a big ''reeducation'' process, like, instead of searching for firework i learn to contemplate beauty of nature again ahah Anyway, the V shape never was appropriate for classical and jazz, wich are my favorite music style. Sure, extra body to cello can be joyfull, but put another cello or violin and it can became muddied or unbalanced.

Any suggestion of great near neutral and natural (not cold) sounding sub-100$ iem???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Bartig said:


> How does the Final Audio E2000 compare to the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore, if anyone has them both?


+1....im curious to know too, as I just have E2000 wich I adore more and more.

There some graphs for a little idea (but error margin are always there as well as issue for proper trustability....I did not find official graph from CArbo tenore them self unlike E2000 wich was send by official Final Audio engineer)
CARBO:





E2000:


----------



## Sylmar

Hercules40k said:


> Okay, so I received those Tiandirenhe IEMs this afternoon, which were previously spotted by @Slater and here are brief initial impressions: Sound signature is warm and bassy (bass is deep and decay is somewhat slow, remember Whizzer A15?). Emphasized bass without a second thought but treble is not elevated, its pretty cohesive and have some really good resolution (but lacks the sparkle like BA drivers). Soundstage is average and doesn't have much depth but instrument separation is decent. Overall tuning reminds me of Opera Factory OM1. Will add further impressions after some burn-in.


Would you consider this a good buy? They have my interest.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 22, 2019)

My official comparaison of *Final Audio Design E2000* VS...
tadatatatam!

*KZ ZS10*!! Hourray!

Compared to E2000, ZS10 sound like a giant Pollock painting while E2000 sound like a Rembrandt.






VS






Even if the sound canvas is bigger, thanks to its Dynamic driver and 4 ba’s, it strangely sound more mudded because of double bleed of sub bass into mid bass and mid bass punch decay into lower mids, This can pass with modern jazz trio, but still, it will feel unbalanced and bassy and shouty, wich make me either lower or increase the volume depending of music I play….sigh. Yeah, i’m distract by lot of clumsy colouring with the ZS10, bass lack the transparency of E2000 as well as its tighness, and well, as said, the natural balance. For mids, its very fowards and upper mids create sibilance. Treble is perhaps more sparkly, but again, its a drawback as when I put solo harpsichord it decay and attack sound out of phase and feel like there more than one instrument in there. With the E2000, one would think it sound warmer , well, only compared to brightish artificial treble of ZS10, because I can find more details and natural texture in violin, while the harpsichord have fuller pitch and sound actually like a single instrument in the middle of a room. So, yeah, ZS10 is for people that wanna go check last transformer movie with there ears while E2000 are for the one that want to listen a lively natural music concert well mastered or in acoustic room.

About comfort, let’s pass and just look the picture and well, understand we are in complete opposite world from sound to construction design (okay, I must admit I laugh alot doing this comparaison, but it was needed).


----------



## Nimweth

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hehe, yeah, well, im still curious about exploring some chifi holes, just became more selective...to save me money and time I will try Brainwavz B200-400, Tinaudio T3, NiceHCK N3 and BQEYZ BQ3 for example.
> 
> Anyway, now im in a big ''reeducation'' process, like, instead of searching for firework i learn to contemplate beauty of nature again ahah Anyway, the V shape never was appropriate for classical and jazz, wich are my favorite music style. Sure, extra body to cello can be joyfull, but put another cello or violin and it can became muddied or unbalanced.
> 
> Any suggestion of great near neutral and natural (not cold) sounding sub-100$ iem???


For under $100 you could try ****, CCA C10 or C16 which can be found for that price. They are all natural sounding well balanced IEMs. C16 is amazing, though, IMHO.


----------



## CoiL

All that talk about C16 awesomeness but NO freaking FR graphs? C`mon... makes ppl cautious.


----------



## silverfishla

CoiL said:


> All that talk about C16 awesomeness but NO freaking FR graphs? C`mon... makes ppl cautious.


I think, though I have not seen one, that an FR graph would look “not right” for people who are judging by FR graphs.  I think, just by listening and by what people are now considering “good” that there will be spikes in places that people don’t normally like spikes.  The caveat to that is, it’s also where a lot of small details reside.  String scrub, reverb, delay trails, room echo, etc.


----------



## CoiL

silverfishla said:


> I think, though I have not seen one, that an FR graph would look “not right” for people who are judging by FR graphs.  I think, just by listening and by what people are now considering “good” that there will be spikes in places that people don’t normally like spikes.  The caveat to that is, it’s also where a lot of small details reside.  String scrub, reverb, delay trails, room echo, etc.


I`m not trying to "judge" only by graphs... just that it provides good insight about IEM tonality and sound signature.


----------



## silverfishla

CoiL said:


> I`m not trying to "judge" only by graphs... just that it provides good insight about IEM tonality and sound signature.


Yes, I was not implying that.  Sorry if it came off that way.  I would also like to see a graph.  But as we know, FR's always cause debates.  I can just imagine when the graphs come out...


----------



## DynamicEars

silverfishla said:


> Yes, I was not implying that.  Sorry if it came off that way.  I would also like to see a graph.  But as we know, FR's always cause debates.  I can just imagine when the graphs come out...



FR is like "first screening" for me, if theyre good, so pass my first requirement, still far from final judgement.
of course there more conditions. bad FR but everyone is saying good, i will keep pay attention.

after FR, then come people's reviews and comments, if the FR is passable for me, i will read and gathering information etc.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

CoiL said:


> All that talk about C16 awesomeness but NO freaking FR graphs? C`mon... makes ppl cautious.


Only a couple people here have bought them. It is after all $100 and from a new company with ties to KZ. That's a tough sell IMO. There is a ton of really good IEMs in the $100 range that it has to compete with.


----------



## CoiL

BadReligionPunk said:


> There is a* ton of really good IEMs in the $100 range* that it has to compete with.


Please name some?
At 100$ (not around 130$) there is not much great choices imo.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 21, 2019)

CoiL said:


> All that talk about C16 awesomeness but NO freaking FR graphs? C`mon... makes ppl cautious.



Yeah, I like graph too, and I guess like you its just for a general abstract idea, cause for sure we can't see decay of these spike...but really, I think we must be paranoid about spike. I find some site like with lot of graphs (not C16 in it tough).

http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&category=112

I'm interest to find more, especially for chifi iem that aren't generous about fr graphs.

Even if Final Audio tell me fr graph do not reflect what we actually hear, I think they are too afraid of how people will interpret them instead of giving them a try, but the E2000 graph is really beautifull without any peaks...wich is a plus IMO

Check this beauty, thats near flat to me:





EDIT: It ''look flat to me'' is subjective opinion due to sound impressions i have about E2000 leaning towards neutral, balanced with hint of extra brightness in mids (little spice there, no harshness whatsoever). To be honnest, must of time graph mislead me...its always after listening that my mind remodulate them, but when it look crazy as crap sure...its not a good sign, as well as just one sudden ultra sharp peaks etc...but i just can't trust 100% ANY graph! None, nada!


----------



## darmanastartes

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, I like graph too, and I guess like you its just for a general abstract idea, cause for sure we can't see decay of these spike...but really, I think we must be paranoid about spike. I find some site with lot of graphs (not C16 in it tough).
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Earphones&category=112
> 
> ...


The scale on that graph looks weird to me. Reminds me of the manipulation done to the "official" BGVP DM6 graph, which Crin dissected here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darmanastartes said:


> The scale on that graph looks weird to me. Reminds me of the manipulation done to the "official" BGVP DM6 graph, which Crin dissected here.




Look sexy to me, weird to you, all taste is in nature!

As the wise Crin say:
''To reiterate my point again, just because two graphs are different doesn't necessarily mean that one _has_ to be wrong while the other _has_ to be right. Just like with reviews and impressions, don't just take data from a single source; seek out as many as you can before forming an opinion.''

Wich im 100% in line with.


There were zero E2000 graph, was just curious to see one, can't wait to see more in fact, and compare, but i compress 1kh-10khz in my mind, as the way its show is a longer looking curve due to measuring equipment...anyway, biggest peak wich isnt sharp looking is in upper mids and do not look to sharp. To be honnest, i conclude nothing with a graph....as everybody its with my ears.


----------



## gazpl

gazpl said:


> there is a small difference in volume level when swapping the se215 with the n3... for similar listening volume i have to use -30db for the n3 where i use -32db for the se215.



The n3 got louder after 10-15h of use. I am now down to -35db for comfortable listening. 
The right earpiece has very loud driver flex, the left one none at all  
Insertion took some getting used to, it's more of a straight push than the "plug and twist" approach i used for the se215. Pulling the earlobe a bit helps.
theres a little post-preasure-sensation from the shell when removing the n3 after longer use, but i don't notice it much while wearing them. se215 is definetly more comfortable


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gazpl said:


> The n3 got louder after 10-15h of use. I am now down to -35db for comfortable listening.
> The right earpiece has very loud driver flex, the left one none at all
> Insertion took some getting used to, it's more of a straight push than the "plug and twist" approach i used for the se215. Pulling the earlobe a bit helps.
> theres a little post-preasure-sensation from the shell when removing the n3 after longer use, but i don't notice it much while wearing them. se215 is definetly more comfortable


 Louder? thats odd....I hope were not in quality checks issue again...did both iem sound same volume level??

so, burn in do something for real...but negative...hope it will magically balance now!

Can you be kind enough to share pics bro (with and without eat tips)??


----------



## gazpl (Feb 21, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Louder? thats odd....I hope were not in quality checks issue again...did both iem sound same volume level??
> 
> so, burn in do something for real...but negative...hope it will magically balance now!
> 
> Can you be kind enough to share pics bro (with and without eat tips)??



I don't really see the volume change as negative right now... both sides seem to be the same level (tested with my ears and by holding them against my smartphone mic with audiometer app).

  

the raster is standard 5mm paper, first 2 pics with my phone, last one with camera. Sorry not much time right now... applied tip is medium, 3 tips in second pic are sml


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gazpl said:


> I don't really see the volume change as negative right now... both sides seem to be the same level (tested with my ears and by holding them against my smartphone mic with audiometer app).
> 
> 
> 
> the raster is standard 5mm paper, first 2 pics with my phone, last one with camera. Sorry not much time right now... applied tip is medium, 3 tips in second pic are sml



thanks for the pics.
Unique shape, wonder about comfort...

About sound, i never have piezo driver, but perhaps it open up after burn in and if its the one responsible for higher frequencies it will sure became louder....any change in overall sound or exact same...from what you remeber??

And about Now sound, how would you describe it?


----------



## weedophile

Dang, must say the build quality on the TRN IM1 is really bad. My faceplate fell off and now i am afraid the metal shell will fall off too. Use some double sided tape to hold them tgt at the moment. Keeping my fingers crossed on this.

Side note, the MH755 tips and the Tennmak Piano are a great combi!


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Dang, must say the build quality on the TRN IM1 is really bad. My faceplate fell off and now i am afraid the metal shell will fall off too. Use some double sided tape to hold them tgt at the moment. Keeping my fingers crossed on this.
> 
> Side note, the MH755 tips and the Tennmak Piano are a great combi!



Can you send them back to TRN? That’s obviously a manufacturing defect, and would be covered under warranty. They even make all new ones without the metal for that exact reason.

I remember when a previous TRN model had widespread defects. TRN actually shipped all owners new IEMs (you just had to work with your Aliexpress seller to verify a legitimate purchase).

And that’s pretty cool to me. I like companies that step up and take responsibility for problems, and even go the extra mile to make it right with their customers.


----------



## weedophile (Feb 21, 2019)

Slater said:


> Can you send them back to TRN? That’s obviously a manufacturing defect, and would be covered under warranty. They even make all new ones without the metal for that exact reason.
> 
> I remember when a previous TRN model had widespread defects. TRN actually shipped all owners new IEMs (you just had to work with your Aliexpress seller to verify a legitimate purchase).
> 
> And that’s pretty cool to me. I like companies that step up and take responsibility for problems, and even go the extra mile to make it right with their customers.


Wow seriously? Alright i shall try to drop them a msg on their facebook page this weekends

Thanks anw!


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> Wow seriously? Alright i shall try to drop them a msg on their facebook page this weekends
> 
> Thanks anw!



Yeah, serious as a heart attack.

It was the V60. If you do a search, you’ll find loads of information on the issue.

For example, here’s 2 posts I found from a quick search:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1053#post-14279828

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1067#post-14306024

Keep us updated friend, because you are not the only person affected by the metal face plate falling off...


----------



## noysboy

This thread has been super helpful and I come back to it often, however, now that i've tried a few different ChIEMs its hard to keep track of comparisons. 
Does anyone know or maintain a running list (other than the first post?)


----------



## Slater (Feb 21, 2019)

noysboy said:


> This thread has been super helpful and I come back to it often, however, now that i've tried a few different ChIEMs its hard to keep track of comparisons.
> Does anyone know or maintain a running list (other than the first post?)



That would require 1 person to own every product on the market. And on every review, to compare the current product with every single previous product. That’s not really feasible.

Where’s the funding going to come for that, and how do we guarantee it stays non-biased?


----------



## FastAndClean

noysboy said:


> This thread has been super helpful and I come back to it often, however, now that i've tried a few different ChIEMs its hard to keep track of comparisons.
> Does anyone know or maintain a running list (other than the first post?)


audiobudget has a list but only for very budget stuff, under 50$


----------



## noysboy

Slater said:


> That would require 1 person to own every product on the market. And on every review, to compare the current product with every single previous product. That’s not really feasible.
> 
> Where’s the funding going to come for that, and how do we guarantee it stays non-biased?



Fair enough. I guess I was thinking along the lines of a large community spreadsheet that has anecdotal (admittedly, biased) comparisons. 
Probably not easily feasible.

Anyway, a big thanks to everyone that participates in this thread.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

After buying C10s and losing them, I've pulled the trigger on ****. Got them for $23 on AE. As a budget earphones collector and listener, planning to add the sub $30 Advanced IEMs to the collection. Anyone has tried them? Are they worth it?


----------



## Slater

noysboy said:


> Fair enough. I guess I was thinking along the lines of a large community spreadsheet that has anecdotal (admittedly, biased) comparisons.
> Probably not easily feasible.
> 
> Anyway, a big thanks to everyone that participates in this thread.



Most people in individual reviews usually compare their current product with 2-3 similar products. 

Even though it may not be something you have, you may have to compare a few reviews.

For example, if you’re interested in how the TinAudio T3 compares with the KZ ZS7, there may not be a review with a direct comparison. But there may be 1 review that compares the TinAudio T2 with the TinAudio T3, and another review that  compares the TinAudio T2 with the KZ ZS7. Then you can use both reviews and kinda interpolate how the T3 would compare to the ZS7.

Make sense?

Also, this may be obvious, but HeadFi itself has (collectively) the most extensive collection of reviews you’re going to find anywhere.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dani157 said:


> After buying C10s and losing them, I've pulled the trigger on ****. Got them for $23 on AE. As a budget earphones collector and listener, planning to add the sub $30 Advanced IEMs to the collection. Anyone has tried them? Are they worth it?


buy some good cable for the ****, the stock one is trash, the 8 core TRN cable is not bad and is 7$


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> buy some good cable for the ****, the stock one is trash, the 8 core TRN cable is not bad and is 7$



Any other options apart from TRN 8-core cable?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dani157 said:


> Any other options apart from TRN 8-core cable?


well a lot of cables on ali, just get one


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Any other options apart from TRN 8-core cable?



There’s literally hundreds and hundreds of cables on Aliexpress friend.

You can also try this thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## kadas152

gazpl said:


> The n3 got louder after 10-15h of use. I am now down to -35db for comfortable listening.
> The right earpiece has very loud driver flex, the left one none at all
> Insertion took some getting used to, it's more of a straight push than the "plug and twist" approach i used for the se215. Pulling the earlobe a bit helps.
> theres a little post-preasure-sensation from the shell when removing the n3 after longer use, but i don't notice it much while wearing them. se215 is definetly more comfortable



I agree that it needs some time to get used to and find right method to put them on.
Twisting N3s can be actually quite painful for me. I’ve found out that best way for me is to push the lower part in while slightly pulling upper part. Like twisting slightly but from down up. And when nozzle is seated properly in your ear than pushing upper part slightly to get perfect fit.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> thanks for the pics.
> Unique shape, wonder about comfort...
> 
> About sound, i never have piezo driver, but perhaps it open up after burn in and if its the one responsible for higher frequencies it will sure became louder....any change in overall sound or exact same...from what you remeber??
> ...



Comfort is actually very good once you find right way to put them on as mentioned above. I barely feel them and there are no hot spots so far.

You can check my first impressions in other chifi thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chi...hones-and-iems.820747/page-1478#post-14791798

I’ve taken them out of burn-in rig for a spin today and they seem to balance and smoothen slightly more. Currently cca 30hours in and I am actually starting to like them. Detailed sound with good instrument separation and no harshness. Soundstage seems to be good too. Will have to tip roll more but so far they’re definitely not bad.


----------



## gazpl

Nymphonomaniac said:


> thanks for the pics.
> Unique shape, wonder about comfort...
> 
> About sound, i never have piezo driver, but perhaps it open up after burn in and if its the one responsible for higher frequencies it will sure became louder....any change in overall sound or exact same...from what you remeber??
> ...



I could only speculate about any sound signature changes, so if they changed at all its only very minor.
comfort wise i'd say if the se215 is a 9.5/10 the n3 gets 8/10. But this is only in my ears. The shures should fit almost every ear, while the n3 can cause problems with tighter ear canals or grooves that don't match the n3s notch.


----------



## Lurk650

Dani157 said:


> After buying C10s and losing them, I've pulled the trigger on ****. Got them for $23 on AE. As a budget earphones collector and listener, planning to add the sub $30 Advanced IEMs to the collection. Anyone has tried them? Are they worth it?



I prefer the Sleepers over the Elise. Both are good though. The Sleepers is tuned to be neutral/balanced. Only pair of tips is included due to the design. The amount of sub bass is surprising.


----------



## darmanastartes (Feb 22, 2019)

Nicehck N3 measurements:

 

EDIT:
Measured with a Dayton iMM-6 mic, Ugreen USB audio interface, and a vinyl tubing coupler.
Measurements are provided with 1/12 smoothing and without compensation.
The magnitude of the 8k valley is probably an artifact of the coupler, which I have seen on on other Dayton mic + vinyl tubing measurements.

Attached for comparison is the official Nicehck N3 graph:




The peaks are in roughly the same places, indicating that the manufacturer's graph is real, albeit squashed.


----------



## darmanastartes (Feb 22, 2019)

TRN H1 measurements:


----------



## weedophile

Slater said:


> Yeah, serious as a heart attack.
> 
> It was the V60. If you do a search, you’ll find loads of information on the issue.
> 
> ...


Ahh i should have made it clearer, only the plastic resin above the metal plate fell off. So its only an aesthetic issue. The metal plate fortunately is still holding on but nympho had the same issue initially before the metal plate fell apart... Guess i shall wait then


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, this is a long review...can't abstain my myself: i write a novel about how much I love the Final Audio E2000.

A masterclass in audio tuning approach really. 

Will try to be more concise for E3000. Its really a new territory for me, and a serious audiophile one. Fascinating for people who love multiple music style and think they already heard everything in it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-e2000.22680/


----------



## 1clearhead

Dani157 said:


> After buying C10s and losing them, I've pulled the trigger on ****. Got them for $23 on AE. As a budget earphones collector and listener, planning to add the sub $30 Advanced IEMs to the collection. Anyone has tried them? Are they worth it?


Yup! ...They're very much worth it!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Lurk650 said:


> I prefer the Sleepers over the Elise. Both are good though. The Sleepers is tuned to be neutral/balanced. Only pair of tips is included due to the design. The amount of sub bass is surprising.



Interesting. Sleepers look right down my alley then! 



1clearhead said:


> Yup! ...They're very much worth it!



Any recommendations from you @1clearhead ?


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 22, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> Any recommendations from you @1clearhead ?


Yes! ...Definitely the **** will please you for the price versus sound, quality, and overall value! Sorry for your lost of the C10, though you should be fine with either the **** or C10.

Here's a run down on both of them from my profile homepage...

RATING CHART Highest Rating Possible: 10

PSR = PRO SOUND RATING
SS = SOUND SIGNATURE
BQ = BUILD QUALITY
OP = OVERALL PACKAGE
OV = OVERALL VALUE

NOTE: Top position will go towards PRO SOUND RATING (PSR)


*HYBRIDS DD + Piezo Tweeter(s) (+ BA Armature(s)):*

****
HD large drivers + BA armature + Piezo Ceramic Drivers per side
PSR: 10
SS: Luscious with excellent transparency and hi-end details/micro-details, life-like MID's, and fast textured sub-bass/bass with excellent soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 9
OP: 8
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Interestingly, it's "neutral" when used with its default and packaged ear tips, but easily can be converted to "balanced" when used with aftermarket silicone ear tips! Though, they actually get my top rating of 10 PSR for its neutral + natural sound signature!


*HYBRIDS DD + BA Armature(s):*

CCA C10
HD Driver + 4 BA Drive Units per side with CCA exclusive crossover network circuitry
PSR: 10
SS: Premium sound quality! -deep punchy sub-bass, excellent clean vocals, silky pristine hi-end details with solid and superior soundstage and resolution!
BQ: 10
OP: 7
OV: 10
COMMENTS: Give them at least 20 hours of playtime and they'll blossom to grant you supremacy at such a low price over more expensive models!...These are definitely a perfect 10 in PSR!


To check out more? Go to my profile homepage...
https://www.head-fi.org/members/1clearhead.363120/


Hope this helps...


-Clear


----------



## Lurk650 (Feb 22, 2019)

The Sleepers are tiny, bass is not neutral but sub and mid bass are balanced in relation to other freqs so it's not peaky at all.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

1clearhead said:


> Yes! ...Definitely the **** will please you for the price versus sound, quality, and overall value! Sorry for your lost of the C10, though you should be fine with either the **** or C10.
> 
> Here's a run down on both of them from my profile homepage...
> 
> ...



Will surely repurchase C10s. And thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## gazpl (Feb 22, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Nicehck N3 measurements:



based on this graph i added a little eq to the n3:


*freq**db**q*250+1.00.7500+2.00.7750+1.00.72000-1.03.04000-1.04.58000+5.06.4

made them sound a bit richer

edit: increased q values a lot after listening to some sweeps. Still shows some variance above 9k


----------



## FastAndClean

gazpl said:


> based on this graph i added a little eq to the n3:


that graph looks very uneven, what a huge drop from 4khz to around 10khz, also those peaks at 2k an 4k, ouch


----------



## gazpl

FastAndClean said:


> that graph looks very uneven, what a huge drop from 4khz to around 10khz, also those peaks at 2k an 4k, ouch



yeah, but i wonder a little bit if this is due to the measuerment equipment somehow. The other posted graph for the trn h1 by @darmanastartes also has a double peak in the 2-5khz range followed by a huge dip to 8khz with a small plateau around 6-7khz. Given that the trn h1 has a very different shape and driver config i find that a little odd.


----------



## kadas152

darmanastartes said:


> Nicehck N3 measurements:





gazpl said:


> yeah, but i wonder a little bit if this is due to the measuerment equipment somehow. The other posted graph for the trn h1 by @darmanastartes also has a double peak in the 2-5khz range followed by a huge dip to 8khz with a small plateau around 6-7khz. Given that the trn h1 has a very different shape and driver config i find that a little odd.


Yeah I wonder too. I definitely don’t hear so huge dip in 8k on my N3s  
I guess bass and midrange sounds close to graph but I am not really sure about treble.


----------



## darmanastartes

I'm pretty sure the 8k dip is an artifact of the vinyl coupler I use.
If you look at the official manufacturer's graph you can see peaks in more or less the same places, just squashed due to scale manipulation, minus the 8k valley.


----------



## darmanastartes

Jim recommends the N3 be burned in for at least 100 hours before regular use. I'm not a huge believer in burn-in, but the N3 uses driver types I don't have a lot of experience with, so we'll see what happens.
For the moment I'll just say these are going to be polarizing headphones. As a detail fiend I like them a lot, but they are bright out of the box and probably will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass. 
The materials used in the N3's drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval. Soundstage is a bit closed-in and I haven't made up my mind about instrument separation. 
Full review to follow.


----------



## kadas152

darmanastartes said:


> I'm pretty sure the 8k dip is an artifact of the vinyl coupler I use.
> If you look at the official manufacturer's graph you can see peaks in more or less the same places, just squashed due to scale manipulation, minus the 8k valley.





darmanastartes said:


> Jim recommends the N3 be burned in for at least 100 hours before regular use. I'm not a huge believer in burn-in, but the N3 uses driver types I don't have a lot of experience with, so we'll see what happens.
> For the moment I'll just say these are going to be polarizing headphones. As a detail fiend I like them a lot, but they are bright out of the box and probably will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass.
> The materials used in the N3's drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval. Soundstage is a bit closed-in and I haven't made up my mind about instrument separation.
> Full review to follow.



Yeah NiceHCK’s measurements are more like it minus that squashed scale. I was actually expecting peak around 8k as they are definitely bright and was quite surprised by your measurements.
Can you share your measurement setup?

I  agree with your impressions about sound. Need more listening time and ABing before any conclusion can me made. Anyway I’ve left them on burn in station too and won’t touch them at least before end of weekend. 

Looking forward to your review


----------



## darmanastartes

kadas152 said:


> Yeah NiceHCK’s measurements are more like it minus that squashed scale. I was actually expecting peak around 8k as they are definitely bright and was quite surprised by your measurements.
> Can you share your measurement setup?
> 
> I  agree with your impressions about sound. Need more listening time and ABing before any conclusion can me made. Anyway I’ve left them on burn in station too and won’t touch them at least before end of weekend.
> ...


I use a Dayton iMM-6 mic, a Ugreen USB audio interface, and a vinyl tubing coupler. It's certainly not authoritative but it's still useful.


----------



## trumpethead

weedophile said:


> Dang, must say the build quality on the TRN IM1 is really bad. My faceplate fell off and now i am afraid the metal shell will fall off too. Use some double sided tape to hold them tgt at the moment. Keeping my fingers crossed on this.
> 
> Side note, the MH755 tips and the Tennmak Piano are a great combi!



Yes I'm finding the MH755 tips to be great with a lot of different earphones...ordered two more primarily for the tips..Really good on CM5!


----------



## weedophile

trumpethead said:


> Yes I'm finding the MH755 tips to be great with a lot of different earphones...ordered two more primarily for the tips..Really good on CM5!


I find the large ones does real well on the CM5 and TRN IM1. The M ones are superb on the ED9! Havent tried on the whole lot.

Even if the MH755 is not a must have, their tips are!


----------



## Slater

weedophile said:


> I find the large ones does real well on the CM5 and TRN IM1. The M ones are superb on the ED9! Havent tried on the whole lot.
> 
> Even if the MH755 is not a must have, their tips are!



Agreed. I ordered a few extra sets of MH755 simply for the tips! Having extra IEMs and/or drivers was just like an added bonus LOL


----------



## audionab

1clearhead said:


> Yes! ...Definitely the **** will please you for the price versus sound, quality, and overall value! Sorry for your lost of the C10, though you should be fine with either the **** or C10.
> 
> Here's a run down on both of them from my profile homepage...
> 
> ...


which one did you like better from these two in terms of overall sound quality


----------



## Slater (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey, any HiFi Walker A7 triple driver users out there.

If you haven’t already done so, swap out the crap stock cable for a better cable.

The stock mmcx cable has a ridiculous 1.7ohm impedance. I swapped it for a better mmcx cable with a 0.4ohm impedance, and it noticeably cleaned up the sound!

Still amazed this was $15 lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Hey, any HiFi Walker A7 triple driver users out there.
> 
> If you haven’t already done so, swap out the crap stock cable for a better cable.
> 
> ...



Hey Slater, how do you measure cable impedance?? This is surely the factual PROOF to share to people that are sceptical about cable improvment....wich is in fact perhaps cable defect of lot of them?? Anyway, as other, I can't convince myself i'm dumb when I hear difference between cable...

Im very curious to know impedance difference between copper 6 cores cheap but nice looking  cable and some SPC 4 cores I have and find very trustable.


----------



## weedophile

I think if we do a blind test and change the cable from stock to an aftermarket cable, we can hear a huge difference.

But if its a $10 6N silver plated vs a branded $150 6N silver plated on the other hand... PS: I havent tried it and probably will never (unless i have $$ to burn), the difference will likely be minimal unless the brain tells us "its frigging 15x the price of the other, look better. That must be better!"

Still, i would love to share when i have that much $$ to burn but if u tell me, "hey there is a cable that is sooooo awesome, u will nv regret getting it at $150" vs "there are these 3 hyped IEM at $50, a stepup from the chi-fi game, probably must have for sub $50 category, must try", i would probably go for the latter lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Yeah, but what is the BS and isn't?? Its puzzle me!

I will never spend more than....let's say...50$ for iem and headphones TOTL cable, and perhaps 100$ for speaker.

Lately I buy a SPC twisted cable with metal fancy L  jack but no connector from RY store for 3.5$....and guess what, its the very same one I get from banned seller for 25$ but with MMCX connector that I guess...cost....21.5$(??).

Lot of BS about cable, and lot of BS cable too. I'm curious to know the truth about conductivity, wich will be know by impendance measurment...the 10-20$ 6 cores copper from same shady seller is somewhat sounding more smoother, and its a balanced one, my only one...wich I think perhaps do not give perfect conductivity. 

A thread about cable measurment would be SO ENLIGHTENING!!!! (is there any?)


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Hey Slater, how do you measure cable impedance?? This is surely the factual PROOF to share to people that are sceptical about cable improvment....wich is in fact perhaps cable defect of lot of them?? Anyway, as other, I can't convince myself i'm dumb when I hear difference between cable...
> 
> Im very curious to know impedance difference between copper 6 cores cheap but nice looking  cable and some SPC 4 cores I have and find very trustable.



I set my multimeter on resistance, and attach 1 lead to the 3.5mm end (3.5mm ground for example ie the bottom ring on a TRS plug), and the other lead on the appropriate pin on the other end (the outer section of an mmcx male connector for example, which is ground as well).

Then I repeat the readings with L+ and R+ and average the 3 results.

I use hook leads, to ensure a good connection with as much surface area as possible.

It’s also very important to make sure not to hold the cable plugs or the conductive ends of the multimeter leads with your fingers, because your skin will change the resistance and throw off the readings.

Also, my multimeter has a cancel function, which automatically subtracts the impedance of the multimeter leads so I don’t have to do the calculation myself. It’s marked “REL” on my meter.

_P.S. - I'll add that I am using the term impedance as we generally use it on HeadFi. Impedance (as we refer to it) is basically cable resistance and the terms are often used interchangeably when talking about audio cables. But from a signal engineering standpoint, it is 2 different things: resistance is used for DC, impedance is used for AC. More specifically, impedance = resistance + reactance. I will not go into it further here, because it is already off topic. But I did want to clarify that because there are EEs amongst the HF community._


----------



## weedophile

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, but what is the BS and isn't?? Its puzzle me!
> 
> I will never spend more than....let's say...50$ for iem and headphones TOTL cable, and perhaps 100$ for speaker.
> 
> ...


I think this is the one


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

weedophile said:


> I think if we do a blind test and change the cable from stock to an aftermarket cable, we can hear a huge difference.
> 
> But if its a $10 6N silver plated vs a branded $150 6N silver plated on the other hand... PS: I havent tried it and probably will never (unless i have $$ to burn), the difference will likely be minimal unless the brain tells us "its frigging 15x the price of the other, look better. That must be better!"
> 
> Still, i would love to share when i have that much $$ to burn but if u tell me, "hey there is a cable that is sooooo awesome, u will nv regret getting it at $150" vs "there are these 3 hyped IEM at $50, a stepup from the chi-fi game, probably must have for sub $50 category, must try", i would probably go for the latter lol





Nymphonomaniac said:


> Yeah, but what is the BS and isn't?? Its puzzle me!
> 
> I will never spend more than....let's say...50$ for iem and headphones TOTL cable, and perhaps 100$ for speaker.
> 
> ...



I don’t go by cost or # of cores or color or fancy plated this or silver or gold plated that sprinkled with magic unicorn pixie dust. All I care about is the lowest impedance cable for the cheapest price possible.

The impedance of a cable causes a _scientifically_ _measurable_ _sound_ _difference that you can see in an FR graph_. All the other stuff people say about these magical pixie dust cables is 100% subjective and not measurable whatsoever (like ‘silver cables have brighter treble’ or ‘copper cables widen the dynamic range’ blah blah). If there are differences between this or that cable, it’s the impedance causing it plain and simple.

That’s simply my own personal opinion on the matter, so I don’t want to argue with anyone who feels otherwise. If you like your $300 magic cables, then that’s totally your prerogative and it’s your money and your listening enjoyment, and I completely respect that.

BTW, you know the OLD KZ SPC upgrade cable (the thin 4-wire braided one)? Well the mmcx version measures at a very respectable 0.4ohm. And the cable is like $4-$5, and includes a nice metal 3.5mm plug. That’s an incredible value for a 0.4ohm mmcx cable!

Sure, it’s not as sexy as a 16-wire multi colored braided cable, but you can buy 10 KZ 4-wire mmcx cables for what 1 of those fancy ones cost. And they both may have the same 0.4ohm impedance!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I don’t go by cost or cores or color or fancy plated this or silver or gold plated that. All I care about is the lowest impedance cable for the cheapest price possible.
> 
> The impedance of a cable causes a _scientifically_ _measurable_ _sound_ _difference that you can see in an FR graph_. The other stuff is 100% subjective and not measurable whatsoever (like ‘silver cables have brighter treble’ and blah blah).
> 
> For example, you know the OLD KZ SPC upgrade cable (the thin 4-wire braided one)? Well the mmcx version measures at 0.4ohm. And the cable is like $4-$5, with a nice metal 3.5mm plug. That’s an incredible value for a 0.4ohm mmcx cable. Sure, it’s not as sexy as a 16-wire multi colored braided cable, but you can buy 10 KZ 4-wire mmcx cables for what 1 of those fancy ones cost. And they both may have the same 0.4ohm impedance!



So the lower the better! Noted Professor Slater! Appreciate really.

Yeah, I still use the old KZ 2pin SPC for ZS5v1 and all other KZ (i don't) use. Hum, he begin to greenish toughs, but he was still the more durable...

I think I will try the 2.5mm SPC balanced from HCK at 10$, cause of no ear hook version.


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So the lower the better! Noted Professor Slater! Appreciate really.
> 
> Yeah, I still use the old KZ 2pin SPC for ZS5v1 and all other KZ (i don't) use. Hum, he begin to greenish toughs, but he was still the more durable...
> 
> I think I will try the 2.5mm SPC balanced from HCK at 10$, cause of no ear hook version.



Well, the lower the impedance the less the cable will color the sound.

In theory, a 0 ohm cable will not color the sound at all. You will be hearing a pure IEM, as perfectly as the drivers can reproduce sound as possible.

But a 100ohm cable on the same IEM will sound horrible. The drivers may be capable of producing this frequency or that frequency (as the manufacturer engineered the driver and tubes the IEM), but the output of the drivers are being artificially colored by the higher impedance. A speaker driver contains the voice *coil* after all - that’s the entire basis of how it fundamentally works!

You can test this easily by making a high impedance cable. Like take a cable you don’t want anymore - one that sounds ‘good’. Now carefully snip all of the individual conductors but 1 single core for L+, 1 single core for R+, and 1 single core for ground. It will make the impedance go through the roof. Now listen to your gear with that cable and it will sound like garbage.

The cable didn’t change from 1 manufacturer or design to another. The copper is still the same. Any silver or gold plating is still the same. The plugs are the same. The color of the cable is still the same. The length is the same. The *only* thing that changed with the test cable is the impedance. 1 single variable. And that’s why the sound changed. That’s science.




_P.S. - I'll add that I simplified & dumbed down impedance. Impedance (as we refer to it) is basically cable resistance. But from a signal engineering standpoint, it is 2 different things (resistance is for DC, impedance is for AC, and technically impedance = resistance + reactance). I will not go into it further here, because it is already way off topic and ultra geek mode stuff. But I did want to clarify that because there are EEs amongst the HF community._


----------



## maxxevv

@Slater , agreed on the impedance part. My KZ AS10 came with original cables that measured in at 0.69~0.82 Ohm depending on the particular pin measured.  Changed to a NiceHCK 8-core cable that cost me US$15/- during the 11.11 sales.  It came measuring a very impressive 0.11 Ohms average across 4 pins ( its  2.5mm TRRS terminated one). 

I couldn't pick out the magical differences in sound signature but I began picking up noise from playing back at high-gain, very, very low volume setting on my LG G6!  I thought things had gone wonky but the noise was not there when I switched back to normal gain ( higher volume setting as a result). And when I switched back to the original KZ cables, the "noise" was just not there at the same settings.   

Basically the original cable with the higher impedance was attenuating the very low amplitude noise signals at high gain. 

Pretty surprising in my experience.


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

maxxevv said:


> Basically the original cable with the higher impedance was attenuating the very low amplitude noise signals at high gain.



Ding ding ding we have a winner!

Exactly what’s going on my friend.

Now again, I’m all for cool looking sexy braided cables. But try to get one with the absolute lowest impedance possible, which will attenuate the signal as little as possible.

It’s like the windshield in your car. The glass itself is crystal clear. And when it’s sparkling clean, it allows you to see the outside world in true HD. But if the windshield is dirty with smeared bird poop, dirt, water spots, and smooshed bugs, it will attenuate your view.


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 23, 2019)

trumpethead said:


> Yes I'm finding the MH755 tips to be great with a lot of different earphones...ordered two more primarily for the tips..Really good on CM5!





Slater said:


> Agreed. I ordered a few extra sets of MH755 simply for the tips! Having extra IEMs and/or drivers was just like an added bonus LOL



Talked with slater last time, yes they're very very good, i find it really nice balance between softness and firmness, and that more rounded shape.

Sorry for very dumb question, is fake MH755/750 came with original tips? (i bet its fake too) but is it good or similar enough (firmness, rubber quality) compared to the original one? I want the white MH tips so badly, but original MH750 cost $12, found it too expensive for just the tips.
I just found my Kanas Pro is sounds the best and just right with this tips, but i want the white or clear one. (Have original black, blue and orange currently)


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Talked with slater last time, yes they're very very doog, i find it really nice balance between softness and firmness, and that more rounded shape.
> 
> Sorry for very dumb question, is fake MH755/750 came with original tips? (i bet its fake too) but is it good or similar enough (firmness, rubber quality) compared to the original one? I want the white MH tips so badly, but original MH750 cost $12, found it too expensive for just the tips.
> I just found my Kanas Pro is sounds the best and just right with this tips, but i want the white or clear one. (Have original black, blue and orange currently)



That’s actually a very good question!

Because I have access to the counterfeit 755s for $1.60 each. It would be a super cheap way to stock up on the ‘Sony’ style tips. I know the size and shape is exactly the same, but I don’t know about the material itself (thickness, softness, stickiness, etc).


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> That’s actually a very good question!
> 
> Because I have access to the counterfeit 755s for just over $1 each. It would be a super cheap way to stock up on the ‘Sony’ style tips. I know the shake is exactly the same, but I don’t know about the material itself (thickness, softness, stickiness, etc).



Are you willing to be guinea pig? cheapest i can find for me is around $2 for a fake one. nevermind im going to give it a try, will post it later


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Agreed. I ordered a few extra sets of MH755 simply for the tips! Having extra IEMs and/or drivers was just like an added bonus LOL


I have ordered powerbeats (ver2 I think) silicone replacement tips and they had grey ones that are exactly the same as my white/orange MH755. Just for information


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> I have ordered powerbeats (ver2 I think) silicone replacement tips and they had grey ones that are exactly the same as my white/orange MH755. Just for information



Wow, good to know! Thanks for the tip 

I’ll compare the price for generic Powerbeats tips, because if they’re cheaper than ordering the fake IEMs (just for the tips) then I’ll definitely go that route.


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> Hey, any HiFi Walker A7 triple driver users out there.
> 
> If you haven’t already done so, swap out the crap stock cable for a better cable.
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I put a nicer cable on my A7 right away, and last night I came across the stock A7 cable in my drawer and threw it on my NiceHCK EP35, which I hadn't listened to in a few weeks. I came away thinking the EP35 was less impressive than I remembered, and I put them away pretty quickly...but maybe that mystery is solved now


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> Well, the lower the impedance the less the cable will color the sound.
> 
> In theory, a 0 ohm cable will not color the sound at all. You will be hearing a pure IEM, as perfectly as the drivers can reproduce sound as possible.
> 
> ...


How do you measure a cable’s impedance?  Like what do you use?


----------



## Slater

silverfishla said:


> How do you measure a cable’s impedance?  Like what do you use?



Look back to 1 page to page 1094 and you'll see Post #16408 where I describe my method.

I will also mention that I am considering getting a true impedance analyzer. I just have to look around for a good deal as they are too expensive new (tens of thousands new).


----------



## DBaldock9 (Feb 23, 2019)

Slater said:


> Look back to 1 page to page 1094 and you'll see Post #16408 where I describe my method.
> 
> I will also mention that I am considering getting a true impedance analyzer. I just have to look around for a good deal as they are too expensive new (tens of thousands new).



https://www.ebay.com/p/Agilent-4294A-Precision-Impedance-Analyzer-40-Hz-to-110-MHz/1900478996
. 
*EDIT:* Here's a PC based solution, that's cheaper than a stand-alone analyzer -
. 
http://www.woofertester.com/


----------



## zioroby6

Looking for something new to test..  Which IEMs did you particularly enjoy in the <15$ price range? I'm using the Memt X5 and I like them overall, good bass (not a bass head, tho) and build quality, I also get a good seal and really good insulation with their (odd) stock tips. I have used and enjoyed the Einsear T2 for their clarity and nice balance, but unfortunately I lost them on the train... Another pair that I liked and found quite fun were the UiiSii HM7 which I gave to my girlfriend long ago and recently one side has stopped working. I also got a bunch of KZ EDR2 as spares for my family which for 2-3$ on Gearbest were a nice deal.
What else would you advise? ☺️


----------



## DynamicEars

zioroby6 said:


> Looking for something new to test..  Which IEMs did you particularly enjoy in the <15$ price range? I'm using the Memt X5 and I like them overall, good bass (not a bass head, tho) and build quality, I also get a good seal and really good insulation with their (odd) stock tips. I have used and enjoyed the Einsear T2 for their clarity and nice balance, but unfortunately I lost them on the train... Another pair that I liked and found quite fun were the UiiSii HM7 which I gave to my girlfriend long ago and recently one side has stopped working. I also got a bunch of KZ EDR2 as spares for my family which for 2-3$ on Gearbest were a nice deal.
> What else would you advise? ☺️



sony MH755 for $5~8 if you can find the genuine one, and KZ ZSN for $13


----------



## Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

zioroby6 said:


> Looking for something new to test..  Which IEMs did you particularly enjoy in the <15$ price range? I'm using the Memt X5 and I like them overall, good bass (not a bass head, tho) and build quality, I also get a good seal and really good insulation with their (odd) stock tips. I have used and enjoyed the Einsear T2 for their clarity and nice balance, but unfortunately I lost them on the train... Another pair that I liked and found quite fun were the UiiSii HM7 which I gave to my girlfriend long ago and recently one side has stopped working. I also got a bunch of KZ EDR2 as spares for my family which for 2-3$ on Gearbest were a nice deal.
> What else would you advise? ☺️



Based on your previous IEMs, I think you would like (in no order):

UiiSii CM5 (if you can still find it)
KZ ZSN
HiFi Walker A7 (if you can still find it)
BlitzWolf BW-ES1 (if you can still find it)
KZ ED9
VJJB K4 (or K4S if you want a mic version)
Note that the price may vary depending on the seller and site. Between ebay, Amazon, and Aliexpress, I paid <$15 shipped for everything in the above list.

Sony MH755 is good too, but there's fakes so you have to be careful. Also, it's designed for use with a bluetooth adapter (clipping it to your shirt), so the cable is only 18" long if it's even that long. So if you get the MH755, plan on recabling it.


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> Look back to 1 page to page 1094 and you'll see Post #16408 where I describe my method.
> 
> I will also mention that I am considering getting a true impedance analyzer. I just have to look around for a good deal as they are too expensive new (tens of thousands new).



I'm not sure that's even necessary for cables.  (Nor even earphones.) 

Just get a battery resistance/impedance meter. The type that they use for matching batteries in RC power packs. 
The one my friend gave me (as he has given up on RC hobby) measures down to 4 decimal points if its under 0.2 Ohms. And last checked, a similar one is like US$35/- without sale.


----------



## 1clearhead

audionab said:


> which one did you like better from these two in terms of overall sound quality


Is hard to say, ever since I found the right tips for the ****. I like them both equally, since the C10 has a balanced sound signature when I'm in this mood and the **** has a neutral sound signature when I'm up for this type of mood other days.


----------



## FastAndClean

1clearhead said:


> Is hard to say, ever since I found the right tips for the ****. I like them both equally, since the C10 has a balanced sound signature when I'm in this mood and the **** has a neutral sound signature when I'm up for this type of mood other days.


what is the difference for you between neutral and balanced?


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> what is the difference for you between neutral and balanced?


That's a very good question, I'd like to know that as well since I have both C10 and ****!


----------



## zazaboy (Feb 24, 2019)

.


----------



## Bartig

zioroby6 said:


> Looking for something new to test..  Which IEMs did you particularly enjoy in the <15$ price range? I'm using the Memt X5 and I like them overall, good bass (not a bass head, tho) and build quality, I also get a good seal and really good insulation with their (odd) stock tips. I have used and enjoyed the Einsear T2 for their clarity and nice balance, but unfortunately I lost them on the train... Another pair that I liked and found quite fun were the UiiSii HM7 which I gave to my girlfriend long ago and recently one side has stopped working. I also got a bunch of KZ EDR2 as spares for my family which for 2-3$ on Gearbest were a nice deal.
> What else would you advise? ☺️


I recommend the KZ ATE, for its smooth, fairly detailed entertaining sound. It sounds like a Sony MH1c with a bit of a bass boost.

I strongly advice against the Sony models though, including the MH755 and MH750. Literally EVERYTHING apart from their sound is horrible.


----------



## Bartig (Feb 24, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> Whats special about this Sony iems mh1c mh755 and mh750.. Why they Called better or better hyped atm like in clavinetjunkie review .. Do they have good resolving details because they follow harman curve? Can anyone explain this? And are they worth to if you have bgvp dmg?


It's because Clavinetjunkie recommended them over much praised chifi. Seemed to have woken a lot of people up, that a cohesive sound can be better than a far more detailed one which doesn't cover all frequencies equally well.

The Sony models don't resolve a lot of detail however. They're like the in-ear version of the Koss KSC75: the total picture is just right. Warm, entertaining, suitable for all genres. Great for their price.

Well, except for anything other than the sound. Cables, tips and remote buttons are absolutely horrible.


----------



## CoiL (Feb 24, 2019)

Slater said:


> Wow, good to know! Thanks for the tip
> I’ll compare the price for generic Powerbeats tips, because if they’re cheaper than ordering the fake IEMs (just for the tips) then I’ll definitely go that route.


Here, I think it was these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/POY...ba-448f-b1c7-398ccc51adf1&transAbTest=ae803_3






I have those grey smallest (though my mine look little lighter-grey) and they are same shape, same size, same bore size, same soft as MH755 orange ones.

Edit: here`s another link with more color choices: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/POY...7c-40d0-8944-358b18b6c960&transAbTest=ae803_3




I have "matte silver" ones.


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> Here, I think it was these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/POY...ba-448f-b1c7-398ccc51adf1&transAbTest=ae803_3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




instead of MH tips, more looks like Final Audio E tips counterfeit to me, great found. will be good if they have similar material with original one


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> instead of MH tips, more looks like Final Audio E tips counterfeit to me, great found. will be good if they have similar material with original one


I don`t have Final Audio E tips to compare but I can do picture sometime soon of what I have. Imho, the S-size "silver" ones I have are exactly same as MH755 smallest tips.


----------



## DynamicEars (Feb 24, 2019)

CoiL said:


> I don`t have Final Audio E tips to compare but I can do picture sometime soon of what I have. Imho, the S-size "silver" ones I have are exactly same as MH755 smallest tips.





from your pic, its really looks like Final Audio E tips, 1 of the best tips around also, its Japan Domestic Market only, so a bit difficult to find one, your pic also show they came with similar color.

sorry bout a bit OOT guys


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> what is the difference for you between neutral and balanced?


I would describe a neutral sound signature as very detailed, but not as musical, lively or fun mannered as a balanced sound signature. In other words, every detail of the music is there and almost at "no fault". It is detailed and accurate, but doesn't resemble the rumble and extended treble that you might hear from a more balanced sound signature where is mostly referred to as a lively or fun signature. Some prefer neutral for its detailed, accurate, and even natural presentation. But, there's always going to be individual preferences found in between. You'll have to decide for yourself where your preferences fall along your favorite sound signature.

Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## DynamicEars

1clearhead said:


> I would describe a neutral sound signature as very detailed, but not as musical, lively or fun mannered as balanced sound signature. In other words, every detail of the music is there and almost at "no fault". It is detailed and accurate, but doesn't resemble the rumble and extended treble that you might hear from a more balanced or V-shaped sound signature where is mostly referred to as a lively and fun signature. Some prefer neutral for its detailed, accurate, and even natural presentation. But, there's always going to be individual preferences found in between. You'll have to decide for yourself where your preferences fall along your favorite sound signature.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> -Clear



I guess "neutral" can be described as "flat signature" just really flat all across range, like a good studio monitoring headphones.
while "balanced" isnt particularly flat, but can be slightly boost on bass area while also boost on treble area to make it more lively and fun, but still balance, not dark (more towards bassy) nor bright (more towards bigger highs).


----------



## FastAndClean

1clearhead said:


> I would describe a neutral sound signature as very detailed, but not as musical, lively or fun mannered as a balanced sound signature. In other words, every detail of the music is there and almost at "no fault". It is detailed and accurate, but doesn't resemble the rumble and extended treble that you might hear from a more balanced or V-shaped sound signature where is mostly referred to as a lively or fun signature. Some prefer neutral for its detailed, accurate, and even natural presentation. But, there's always going to be individual preferences found in between. You'll have to decide for yourself where your preferences fall along your favorite sound signature.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> -Clear


neutral and balanced are usually the same thing in this forum, your interpretation of balanced is actually a U or slight V shaped response and that is unexpected and surprising interpretation of the word "balanced"


----------



## darmanastartes (Feb 24, 2019)

gazpl said:


> based on this graph i added a little eq to the n3:
> 
> 
> *freq**db**q*250+1.00.7500+2.00.7750+1.00.72000-1.03.04000-1.04.58000+5.06.4
> ...



I used your EQ as a starting point to tame the upper midrange even more.

*freq**db**q*250+1.00.7500+2.00.7750+1.00.72000-5.03.04000-5.04.56000-3.01


Green (no EQ), Red (gazpl's settings, minus the 8k filter), Blue (my settings)


----------



## FastAndClean

darmanastartes said:


> I used your EQ as a starting point to tame the upper midrange even more.
> 
> Green (no EQ), Red (gazpl's settings, minus the 8k filter), Blue (my settings)


wow that thing has a lot of upper treble


----------



## jant71

FastAndClean said:


> what is the difference for you between neutral and balanced?



People deem neutral as flat settings on an EQ curve and balanced as keeping things even but not necessarily flat. Everything boosted +6db is balanced but not neutral. Some(not me though) use balanced as referring to the bass and treble being in even amounts so they will call "V" balanced though I like to call  "V" a "V" as I'm not sure when and why some decided to disregard the mids when talking about frequency balance. I get the analogy of a scale...



...but the third element of the mids is not fixed so I never disregard it. I talk of a "U" or "V" as those two descriptors and how they are in balance to one another but not the signature as a whole as balanced if the mids are not also the same.


----------



## 1clearhead (Feb 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> neutral and balanced are usually the same thing in this forum, your interpretation of balanced is actually a U or slight V shaped response and that is unexpected and surprising interpretation of the word "balanced"


LOL! Nah...that's just your interpretation of your assumptions, not mine. And just to clarify, neutral and balanced ARE NOT usually the same thing in this forum, that's just your opinion. I really doubt your speaking for everyone here. You're not their leader...
So, if you do not agree with my post, just ignore it...



...OK, so I did "EDIT" the words V-shape out of my balanced interpretation, which I didn't realize I added those words in the first place, but it still doesn't mean that neutral and balance are one, and the same.
-Just to be clear


----------



## gazpl

darmanastartes said:


> I used your EQ as a starting point to tame the upper midrange even more.
> 
> *freq**db**q*250+1.00.7500+2.00.7750+1.00.72000-5.03.04000-5.04.56000-3.01
> 
> Green (no EQ), Red (gazpl's settings, minus the 8k filter), Blue (my settings)



Thanks for your measurements. I also removed the 8k and like your 2k and 4k values.. but 6k -3db q1 takes away too much for my ears...


----------



## darmanastartes

gazpl said:


> Thanks for your measurements. I also removed the 8k and like your 2k and 4k values.. but 6k -3db q1 takes away too much for my ears...


I decided against that as well after further listening.


----------



## antdroid

While this isn't chinese, the Focal Spark is a pretty good purchase at it's current US street price of between $19.99 and $29.99 or $35-50 for bluetooth version. I got it recently based on @Otto Motor 's recommendation and it's a fun little IEM. Wrote my review here: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/02/introduction-in-their-rather-short.html


----------



## B9Scrambler

Better late then never. My thoughts on TinHiFi's newest gem, the T3.

The Contraptionist / Head-fi

  ​


----------



## Bartig

antdroid said:


> While this isn't chinese, the Focal Spark is a pretty good purchase at it's current US street price of between $19.99 and $29.99 or $35-50 for bluetooth version. I got it recently based on @Otto Motor 's recommendation and it's a fun little IEM. Wrote my review here: https://www.antdroid.net/2019/02/introduction-in-their-rather-short.html


Nice! Was never on my radar but sounds rather good.


----------



## daid1

kova4a said:


> Well, it shouldn't really be compared to $1000 iems as it is a $20 iem.  How can the BIE be close to the ex1000 when it sounds nothing like it? The notes are smoothed over, the clarity is nothing to write home about, the soundstage size is average at best, the separation is mediocre. I just can't comprehend the hype - maybe I should burn it in for 100-200 hours to give it the benefit of the doubt, but still good iems sound good out of the box and as I said even the $20 sony mh1/c is superior to the BIE. Comparing it to good $100+ iems is a slaughterhouse.
> 
> And yeah, biggie and smalls have extremely laid back treble an overpowering low end, which destroys the tonal balance and accuracy (for instance, I can't stand anything with piano on them as it's like 10db louder than the rest) but at least the bass is quite good if you are a basshead, while with the BIE I can't really mention any standout quality. Like I said, it has smooth and organic sound that depending on one's preferences may be quite enjoyable, but comparing it to TOTL level is quite a stretch when it's not even the best in the sub-$50 range. I am open to all sound signatures and always try to put my personal preferences on the side but the BIE's performance is of a $20-30 iem.



I hear some totally different, the soundstage is big, not as the EX1000, but is big, separation is top noch, as the clarity, I don't need 100 hours of burn in to hear that, so if you hear already some different I don't think that some other burn in can change something, I have also the Nicehk HK6 I I think the bie are superior in every way except the isolation, the HK6 has artificial sound when I switch between the two, after some minutes my ear get used to the artificial sound of the HK6, but not to the separation that is still better on the bie, I use with those the JVC spinfit, they don't isolate well from the but I have strong bass that sometimes I think it is stronger (but when I compared those is not) than the EX1000, and often the sound seems to came out of my head 

sorry for the late answer


----------



## kova4a (Feb 25, 2019)

daid1 said:


> I hear some totally different, the soundstage is big, not as the EX1000, but is big, separation is top noch, as the clarity, I don't need 100 hours of burn in to hear that, so if you hear already some different I don't think that some other burn in can change something, I have also the Nicehk HK6 I I think the bie are superior in every way except the isolation, the HK6 has artificial sound when I switch between the two, after some minutes my ear get used to the artificial sound of the HK6, but not to the separation that is still better on the bie, I use with those the JVC spinfit, they don't isolate well from the but I have strong bass that sometimes I think it is stronger (but when I compared those is not) than the EX1000, and often the sound seems to came out of my head
> 
> sorry for the late answer


Well, I told you my opinion. It hasn't changed. The soundstage is not something I would call big but is not bad. The separation and clarity are miles away from being top notch. I haven't heard the hk6, but I wouldn't be surprised if the bie is better than it as I have the Nicehck dt600 and is not something I would consider a good performer for that price. I'm not even comparing the bie to good expensive iems. I'm comparing it to other similarly priced iems - sony mh1 and hifiman re400 and both are better. I don't know to what kind of ex1000 you are listening to as the sony is way more spacious and way clearer and more detailed (way way more). I compared the bie to my sony xba n3 and it makes the bie sound very bad but it's bever a good idea to compare cheap iems to more expensive good ones. I wouldn't even mind the clarity, layering and separation shortcomings if it had good natural tonality and timbre, but it doesn't.

Again, the bie is a pretty decent iem for the price, I'm sure it will be better than other more expensive mediocre performers, but even comparing it to the good performers in its price range is not particularly flattering, let alone comparing it to the good mid- and high-end stuff. At this point I'm just repeating myself. If you like the bie, then good for you


----------



## daid1

kova4a said:


> Well, I told you my opinion. It hasn't changed. The soundstage is not something I would call big but is not bad. The separation and clarity are miles away from being top notch. I haven't heard the hk6, but I wouldn't be surprised if the bie is better than it as I have the Nicehck dt600 and is not something I would consider a good performer for that price. I'm not even comparing the bie to good expensive iems. I'm comparing it to other similarly priced iems - sony mh1 and hifiman re400 and both are better. I don't know to what kind of ex1000 you are listening to as the sony is way more spacious and way clearer and more detailed (way way more). I compared the bie to my sony xba n3 and it makes the bie sound very bad but it's bever a good idea to compare cheap iems to more expensive good ones. I wouldn't even mind the clarity, layering and separation shortcomings if it had good natural tonality and timbre, but it doesn't.
> 
> Again, the bie is a pretty decent iem for the price, I'm sure it will be better than other more expensive mediocre performers, but even comparing it to the good performers in its price range is not particularly flattering, let alone comparing it to the good mid- and high-end stuff. At this point I'm just repeating myself. If you like the bie, then good for you



Clearly we hear this thing very different, and we don't have any other iems in common to compare with.  And I don't mind of the price of an iem, when I have to make comparison I try to compare the "subject" with all I have, to make clear about what I am listening. I doubt I have a strange ex1000, and  never says that you have wrong, neither that I am wrong, only we hear differently, apparently very very differently


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Make some days I listen to the Brainwavz B200 dual BA's universal custom and quite like them, they are my go to for Classical music, as they are (just?) mean to sound incredible with acoustic music....like they make sparkle any plucking instrument, should it be classical guitar, harp, harpsichord....it give a very realist decay to it, wich is something I search since some time.

They are mids centric and again, for vocal its wide and airy and very immersive. Violin are super agile with B200...the Big drawback here is lower bass, BA's just can't deal with 20-100hz region so the B400 is a better all arounder for sure.

Need more listen and perhaps burn in will help to balance bass region.


----------



## dakchi

Hi,
Has anyone tested Moondrop Crescent? how are they compared to CCA C10?
Thanks


----------



## kova4a

daid1 said:


> Clearly we hear this thing very different, and we don't have any other iems in common to compare with.  And I don't mind of the price of an iem, when I have to make comparison I try to compare the "subject" with all I have, to make clear about what I am listening. I doubt I have a strange ex1000, and  never says that you have wrong, neither that I am wrong, only we hear differently, apparently very very differently


Well, as always around head-fi, we can agree to disagree. You can also watch hawaiibadboy's review of the bie on youtube. He praises it but also for a $20 iem. He never compares it to his ex1000 or anything like this. If the bie was such an amazing giant killer he would have hyped it and mention it in other of his videos. I just don't get what you're hearing and the ex1000 sounds absolutely nothing like the bie. The reason why the ex1000 is so clear and spacious is not only the vented design but the very bright and aggressive sound and the bie is nothing like this. But as I said the subpar detail retrieval and separation aren't its biggest issues.


----------



## FastAndClean

What earphone is that "bie"?


----------



## Mattuz

Hi guys, can you help me find some good Chinese IEM in this apparently giant mess that the chi-fi world is for a newcomer? 

I would like to pay not more than 30USD and I would like to have a "classic" IEM, not like the KZ shape, do you think it is possible? I was actually almost buying the KZ ZST, but then I decided to ask here if there are any better "classic iem shape" options out there, because they will be definitely more confortable for me. I do not like excessive amout of highs (I just couldn't stand 1More Triple I had) and I like bass but they must be controlled, I do not love to be overwhelmed by them. I like AD1000X sound signature (maybe with just a bit less bass roll off) in order to let you understand my tastes


----------



## Slater

Mattuz said:


> Hi guys, can you help me find some good Chinese IEM in this apparently giant mess that the chi-fi world is for a newcomer?
> 
> I would like to pay not more than 30USD and I would like to have a "classic" IEM, not like the KZ shape, do you think it is possible? I was actually almost buying the KZ ZST, but then I decided to ask here if there are any better "classic iem shape" options out there, because they will be definitely more confortable for me. I do not like excessive amout of highs (I just couldn't stand 1More Triple I had) and I like bass but they must be controlled, I do not love to be overwhelmed by them. I like AD1000X sound signature (maybe with just a bit less bass roll off) in order to let you understand my tastes



I'd put the TinAudio T2 near the top of your list.


----------



## Mattuz

Slater said:


> I'd put the TinAudio T2 near the top of your list.



Thank you, I saw the T3 but they cost a bit too much for what I need, the T2 seems cheaper but didn't they have some highs problems? Like too much sharp highs?


----------



## assassin10000

Mattuz said:


> Thank you, I saw the T3 but they cost a bit too much for what I need, the T2 seems cheaper but didn't they have some highs problems? Like too much sharp highs?



Regular T2 doesn't have that problem. It is the T2 Pro that you're talking about.

Keep an eye out for sales. T2 can be found for around $30 if you are patient.


----------



## Slater

Mattuz said:


> Thank you, I saw the T3 but they cost a bit too much for what I need, the T2 seems cheaper but didn't they have some highs problems? Like too much sharp highs?



No, but the T2 Pro does.


----------



## HungryPanda

Bie is Lee (of monk fame) new iem


----------



## Bartig

Mattuz said:


> Hi guys, can you help me find some good Chinese IEM in this apparently giant mess that the chi-fi world is for a newcomer?
> 
> I would like to pay not more than 30USD and I would like to have a "classic" IEM, not like the KZ shape, do you think it is possible? I was actually almost buying the KZ ZST, but then I decided to ask here if there are any better "classic iem shape" options out there, because they will be definitely more confortable for me. I do not like excessive amout of highs (I just couldn't stand 1More Triple I had) and I like bass but they must be controlled, I do not love to be overwhelmed by them. I like AD1000X sound signature (maybe with just a bit less bass roll off) in order to let you understand my tastes


The Moondrop Crescent sounds right up your alley.


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Just bought the TRN v30 curious how it will sound


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Was thinking I finally receive my must waited ****, but well, its piezo too, its the NiceHCK N3!!

And its sure unique sounding....remind me more of being surround by vintage planar as I have...the Magnepan MG2A but plus a SUB! It really have great deepness to the sound and some crazy imaging too....man, for me its a keeper because its so unique..need more listen but this typeof sound experience cannot beeven achieve with 4-5-6 BA's im pretty sure. Its not at all like2 dynamic neither, the dynamic in there is something special as well. Hum, as said, soundstage is out of this world. Treble is different from what im use to, would say slightly bright but not real hurting hissing....metallic? No...''piezoic'' more likely. And yeah, its detailed... 

I think I love them, its not your normal chifi iem for sure.

And at 55ohm they need power to shine no doubt about it, sound dull out of my Xduoo X3II.

Will share more impressions.

And pics?


----------



## silverfishla

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Was thinking I finally receive my must waited ****, but well, its piezo too, its the NiceHCK N3!!
> 
> And its sure unique sounding....remind me more of being surround by vintage planar as I have...the Magnepan MG2A but plus a SUB! It really have great deepness to the sound and some crazy imaging too....man, for me its a keeper because its so unique..need more listen but this typeof sound experience cannot beeven achieve with 4-5-6 BA's im pretty sure. Its not at all like2 dynamic neither, the dynamic in there is something special as well. Hum, as said, soundstage is out of this world. Treble is different from what im use to, would say slightly bright but not real hurting hissing....metallic? No...''piezoic'' more likely. And yeah, its detailed...
> 
> ...


Good to hear, I want this one.


----------



## Mattuz (Feb 26, 2019)

Bartig said:


> The Moondrop Crescent sounds right up your alley.



Thank you guys, I think I will go with the Moondrop crescent. Which tips should I buy with them?


----------



## fredhubbard2

PCgaming4ever said:


> Just bought the TRN v30 curious how it will sound



yeah! please let us know; I love my V20's


----------



## majki84

I think I decided to go for cca c10 instead of kz as10. I hope I'll benefit deeper bass from Dynamic driver and better fit. Can anyone point me to some seller with fast shipping to Poland (there's no cca at Amazon, which would be perfect)? I need 2 pairs, but I know that only packedges up to 24 EUR (approx 27,27 usd ) are exempt from tax / customs  so I need to buy twice or just pick 2 pairs and send message to seller that I need them to go separately because of taxes? (I was never buying via AE).


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

majki84 said:


> I think I decided to go for cca c10 instead of kz as10. I hope I'll benefit deeper bass from Dynamic driver and better fit. Can anyone point me to some seller with fast shipping to Poland (there's no cca at Amazon, which would be perfect)? I need 2 pairs, but I know that only packedges up to 24 EUR (approx 27,27 usd ) are exempt from tax / customs  so I need to buy twice or just pick 2 pairs and send message to seller that I need them to go separately because of taxes? (I was never buying via AE).



Sellers on AliExpress usually declare much lower prices than you payed, I haven't had any trouble with customs yet. I bought mine at NiceHCK. I see they are the cheapest at the MissAudio store right now, from which I also ordered items without problems.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Was thinking I finally receive my must waited ****, but well, its piezo too, its the NiceHCK N3!!
> 
> And its sure unique sounding....remind me more of being surround by vintage planar as I have...the Magnepan MG2A but plus a SUB! It really have great deepness to the sound and some crazy imaging too....man, for me its a keeper because its so unique..need more listen but this typeof sound experience cannot beeven achieve with 4-5-6 BA's im pretty sure. Its not at all like2 dynamic neither, the dynamic in there is something special as well. Hum, as said, soundstage is out of this world. Treble is different from what im use to, would say slightly bright but not real hurting hissing....metallic? No...''piezoic'' more likely. And yeah, its detailed...
> 
> ...


mine is coming--after reading some contrary impressions i'm now waiting with baited breath...


----------



## Nimweth

majki84 said:


> I think I decided to go for cca c10 instead of kz as10. I hope I'll benefit deeper bass from Dynamic driver and better fit. Can anyone point me to some seller with fast shipping to Poland (there's no cca at Amazon, which would be perfect)? I need 2 pairs, but I know that only packedges up to 24 EUR (approx 27,27 usd ) are exempt from tax / customs  so I need to buy twice or just pick 2 pairs and send message to seller that I need them to go separately because of taxes? (I was never buying via AE).


Hello here's the link to the C10 on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07L6DCCB5/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_old_o2_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

loomisjohnson said:


> mine is coming--after reading some contrary impressions i'm now waiting with baited breath...



Yeah, my attempt was going low but perhaps the contradictory impressions are due to the fact these are strange beast to drive...55ohm and 100db sensibility....plus strange drivers...I will give them lot of listen befoe sharing proper conclusion.

Until then I write and share some toughs on my website if any of you wanna check:
https://nobsaudiophile.wordpress.co...ectric-hybrid-iem-first-impressions-and-pics/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

majki84 said:


> I think I decided to go for cca c10 instead of kz as10. I hope I'll benefit deeper bass from Dynamic driver and better fit. Can anyone point me to some seller with fast shipping to Poland (there's no cca at Amazon, which would be perfect)? I need 2 pairs, but I know that only packedges up to 24 EUR (approx 27,27 usd ) are exempt from tax / customs  so I need to buy twice or just pick 2 pairs and send message to seller that I need them to go separately because of taxes? (I was never buying via AE).


Fastest shipping....like very fast or 2 weeks is okay??

As Isee on amazon its 2 times the price (50$ including shipping) and surely custom risky, perhaps Aliexpress is a better choice....you get 2 pairs for 50$. If you use Epacket it will came faster....about 2 weeks max from my experience in Canada and Canada is slow. As well, never use DHL ever, it charge custom to anything even a 1$ package...
perhaps try this one as it have epacket?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEW...nitor-Running-Sport-Earphone/32964154535.html


----------



## majki84

Yes, Amazon looks very expensive. I'll choose AE, even risking some taxes it will be much cheaper. 2-3 weeks is OK, I need them for biking, so it will be warm by then, so perfect match.


----------



## Almazbek

Jesus, mh755 sound really good, they impressed me much more than c10. But the cable sucks.


----------



## Bartig

Almazbek said:


> Jesus, mh755 sound really good, they impressed me much more than c10. But the cable sucks.


Fine fine, I'll buy the darn thing.


----------



## CoiL

@Bartig ,You`ll be pleased but they are not giant killers though and there is slight difference in production units like with MH1. But as long as You get legit original unit, You`re fine with them.
After all, they are just freaking 8$ with great tuning!


----------



## Bartig

CoiL said:


> @Bartig ,You`ll be pleased but they are not giant killers though and there is slight difference in production units like with MH1. But as long as You get legit original unit, You`re fine with them.
> After all, they are just freaking 8$ with great tuning!


If these really are the Koss KSC75 of earphones, then why not?


----------



## nxnje

My review of the EZ Audio D4 is online.
Thanks NiceHCK for providing a discounted sample, and wow. What a great product is the D4!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-ezaudio-d4.23404/


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Well, I took same path as @Nymphonomaniac and bought yesterday (physical shop in the center of town, I was forgetting that) Final E3000. God, these are really something unique. Really enjoyable sound, great soundstage, no peaks. It's Incredible seeing how far a well tuned small DD can reach.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HombreCangrejo said:


> Well, I took same path as @Nymphonomaniac and bought yesterday (physical shop in the center of town, I was forgetting that) Final E3000. God, these are really something unique. Really enjoyable sound, great soundstage, no peaks. It's Incredible seeing how far a well tuned small DD can reach.



Congrats man, happy you love them, yeah they have a great stereo-like soundstage, nothing artificial sounding with these beauties and so small yet so big sound. In fact, right now it make 2 days I have the E4000 stock in my ears....but, I lvoe them all for REAL...to me E2000 is the more '' '' '' '' brigtish'' '' '' '' (see all this quotation marks....its because they aren't bright in fact) of the E serie, E3000 the more bodied and E4000 the more transparent. What sound source you use with them?


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Congrats man, happy you love them, yeah they have a great stereo-like soundstage, nothing artificial sounding with these beauties and so small yet so big sound. In fact, right now it make 2 days I have the E4000 stock in my ears....but, I lvoe them all for REAL...to me E2000 is the more '' '' '' '' brigtish'' '' '' '' (see all this quotation marks....its because they aren't bright in fact) of the E serie, E3000 the more bodied and E4000 the more transparent. What sound source you use with them?



I am happy I chose the E3000.  It suits me.   So comfortable as well.  It is smaller than I thought it would be.  I can't say much more yet because I have only had it for a few days and a bunch of things arrived all at once.  I was going to get the E2000 because of your previous comments but when I went to Amazon UK there was £10 off the E3000 making the E2000 and E3000 the same price.... so... of course I had to get the E3000


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> @Bartig ,You`ll be pleased but they are not giant killers though and there is slight difference in production units like with MH1. But as long as You get legit original unit, You`re fine with them.
> After all, they are just freaking 8$ with great tuning!



but it does slay some ogres and orcs though 
a few slight improvements that i did was straightened the cables and putting some symbio W tips to make the sound more natural. now the MH755 and the ES100 is a happy power couple


----------



## trumpethead

chinmie said:


> but it does slay some ogres and orcs though
> a few slight improvements that i did was straightened the cables and putting some symbio W tips to make the sound more natural. now the MH755 and the ES100 is a happy power couple



How exactly did you straighten the cable please


----------



## chinmie

trumpethead said:


> How exactly did you straighten the cable please



my wife's hair dryer


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I am happy I chose the E3000.  It suits me.   So comfortable as well.  It is smaller than I thought it would be.  I can't say much more yet because I have only had it for a few days and a bunch of things arrived all at once.  I was going to get the E2000 because of your previous comments but when I went to Amazon UK there was £10 off the E3000 making the E2000 and E3000 the same price.... so... of course I had to get the E3000



Great, you'll see ''JAP-FI'' soundsignature is very different of ''CHI-FI'' one!

With all E serie....I feel they are all my genius childs and just can't choose a real favorite one right now....some day I think its the E2000, other E3000 and other E4000. The change in sound ,or more likely in timbre and soundstage, is very subtle, and i even suspect they perhaps all use same drivers (???)...but its a good thing in fact, making the budget E even more great value. As well, I did not have any iem that suit me for sleeping....especially for sound, now, I feel more than satisfy with the E3000 and 2000, as you say, they are extremely small, as if just a single BA was fitting tighly in there. 

Very curious to know what you think of them!


----------



## Punkyyy

Hey guys, I've been following this thread daily now and the CCA C10 you guys recommended is really great, however using no eq it doesn't really impress me as much as I thought it would, still a great purchase tho. I was wondering what the next step would be as in sound quality? I am currently just running a iem + smartphone setup (have both samsung s5 and pocophone f1 and don't hear that big of a difference between the two). Is it worth investing into a dap or a dac or an amp or whatever, I am as I said quite new to all of this and am really enjoying the process even tho I do not 100% understand what is what and which equipment i should consider purchasing in which scenario considering I mostly like to have my stuff portable. So any equipment I should invest into or should i just jump the gun and start looking into some more expensive iems? I would just like to know where to put my money next


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Great, you'll see ''JAP-FI'' soundsignature is very different of ''CHI-FI'' one!
> 
> With all E serie....I feel they are all my genius childs and just can't choose a real favorite one right now....some day I think its the E2000, other E3000 and other E4000. The change in sound ,or more likely in timbre and soundstage, is very subtle, and i even suspect they perhaps all use same drivers (???)...but its a good thing in fact, making the budget E even more great value. As well, I did not have any iem that suit me for sleeping....especially for sound, now, I feel more than satisfy with the E3000 and 2000, as you say, they are extremely small, as if just a single BA was fitting tighly in there.
> 
> Very curious to know what you think of them!


With al those appraisal for the E-series: does anyone know how they compare with the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore?


----------



## DynamicEars

Bartig said:


> With al those appraisal for the E-series: does anyone know how they compare with the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore?


 
Go to moondrop thread and see what happen there..


----------



## Almazbek

Can anyone compare finals e2000 vs c10?


----------



## daniel679

What's the recommended pair for less than $50? I really liked the xiaomi piston 3, but they don't make them anymore. Thanks


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> Go to moondrop thread and see what happen there..


Well....the praised Moondrop are quite pricey....you know, I just try one Moondrop product, the Nameless...wich i find...airy but lifeless, but  im utterly curious about there IEM. The Crescent, not sure.

But what about the ARIA??? As im working to update the list, im wondering if there some great sub 100$ Moon iem to include.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way guys....i must go search something at post office and REALLY hope its finally the **** I bought...more than one month ago. Now, I would be able to compare it to the strange N3. Yeah....my caprice is the Final Audio these days...so, need more listen with N3, its really an OVNI.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Congrats man, happy you love them, yeah they have a great stereo-like soundstage, nothing artificial sounding with these beauties and so small yet so big sound. In fact, right now it make 2 days I have the E4000 stock in my ears....but, I lvoe them all for REAL...to me E2000 is the more '' '' '' '' brigtish'' '' '' '' (see all this quotation marks....its because they aren't bright in fact) of the E serie, E3000 the more bodied and E4000 the more transparent. What sound source you use with them?



At home, I use an XD-05, that provides all the power these babies demand, as I have seen they really need juice. Outside, I use the N5II, but I won't use them in public transport, because they are really far in isolation from my daily earphones, Audbos P4 and B400 (expected, they are sealed BA). Not a problem, as I knew that before purchasing, and the intended use was at home.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HombreCangrejo said:


> At home, I use an XD-05, that provides all the power these babies demand, as I have seen they really need juice. Outside, I use the N5II, but I won't use them in public transport, because they are really far in isolation from my daily earphones, Audbos P4 and B400 (expected, they are sealed BA). Not a problem, as I knew that before purchasing, and the intended use was at home.


Your right bro, they need juice...and isolation of open back isnt the best but still, its not like Grado headphones wich when im in a misanthropic mood I like to wear in quite area....
man, feel dumb, I just finish my review of E4000 and decide to use a portable amp five seconds before I post it...wich make them even more phenomenal, like...not an intimate soundstage anymore! I just can't rewrite it its crazy, but anyway, I already know it (and talk about it)...just not that some specific amp pairing can make them even shine more. Whats inside your XD-05, stock OPamp?? 

I have a XD-05 and it sure make a terrific pairing. Yep, need lot of juice...but why? 15ohm and around 100db...that really puzzly me. My confuse theory is that more a dynamic driver is small more its demanding about power. All tiny dd I have need lotta juice.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

JUST.

What-WOW.


----------



## chinmie

Nymphonomaniac said:


> JUST.
> 
> What-WOW.



what's the verdict on those?


----------



## DynamicEars

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Well....the praised Moondrop are quite pricey....you know, I just try one Moondrop product, the Nameless...wich i find...airy but lifeless, but  im utterly curious about there IEM. The Crescent, not sure.
> 
> But what about the ARIA??? As im working to update the list, im wondering if there some great sub 100$ Moon iem to include.



 No i didn't referring to Moondrop Kanas Pro, yes the crescent, its not pricey, its  $28!! its like the little brother of Kanas Pro with more bass and fun. Nameless is an earbud, old product from them. Aria is $80 ish but i think better get the crescent, with same shape, more or less same signature. Can't really recommend aria but definitely the crescent is for that only $28


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Nymphonomaniac said:


> JUST.
> 
> What-WOW.


What, indeed. These guys know, how to tune an IEM, be it single DD, dual or triple hybrids. Received mine today, as well. Absolutely loving it. This is the baby IE800, I was searching for in chi-fi world. Swapped the cable with one from PT25 and tips from MH755, for improved comfort. These are a steal for under $25.


----------



## DynamicEars

mathi8vadhanan said:


> What, indeed. These guys know, how to tune an IEM, be it single DD, dual or triple hybrids. Received mine today, as well. Absolutely loving it. This is the baby IE800, I was searching for in chi-fi world. Swapped the cable with one from PT25 and tips from MH755, for improved comfort. These are a steal for under $25.



wow, a great impressions from someone who owning 64, JH and IE800..
how is the details, sound separation, soundstage wise?


----------



## manukmanohar

mathi8vadhanan said:


> What, indeed. These guys know, how to tune an IEM, be it single DD, dual or triple hybrids. Received mine today, as well. Absolutely loving it. This is the baby IE800, I was searching for in chi-fi world. Swapped the cable with one from PT25 and tips from MH755, for improved comfort. These are a steal for under $25.



What is the name of this iem?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

manukmanohar said:


> What is the name of this iem?


****, from a banned brand name we can't explicitly mention here.

UGH, I really can't wait until the mid-year AliExpress sale... if the **** really does have a neutral sound sig like the Tin Audio T2 for a smaller price, I gotta check it out!


----------



## FastAndClean

Nymphonomaniac said:


> JUST.
> 
> What-WOW.


I told youuu alll yeah baby


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> what's the verdict on those?


They are at the same level as Kanas Pro


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> They are at the same level as Kanas Pro



interesting! in tonality or SQ?


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> interesting! in tonality or SQ?


SQ, the tonality is different


----------



## FastAndClean

Everyone who wants to know the name of that earphone, write me a pm I will answer after work


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

My **** will arrive next week. But my CCA C16's will be arriving any moment now, so I'm not in a hurry right now


----------



## weedophile (Mar 1, 2019)

So this is the IM1 where the faceplate (plastic portion) fell out and i just use some double sided tape to stick it together.


Anw i hate the stock cable that came with the TRN (i think they made the cable for a 3M tall giant, the splitter to the earphiece is like 1M long itself -.-) and i dont have any other 0.78 2pins. so i just use a nail clipper to clip off the excess plastic on those that came with the KZ, and now i have better cables for the TRN!

Anw i must saw i love the TRN IM1 alot, the signature is distinct, with superb trebles, probably close to the level of the Tinaudio T2. Very detailed where u can hear notes that u probably cant on other IEMs.

Anw does anyone feel that the budget earphones market has plateaued? I mean like IT where touch phone was the greatest breakthrough then improvements came along and such and nowadays there isnt much breakthrough and what we can rely on is certain feature improvements like infinity screen, wireless charging, gazillion pixels camera, a freaking tablet with multiple screens that can fold like a bread! Anw maybe its not at that stage yet i think as we are seeing multi BAs, piezo drivers and hell even planar IEMs coming into the picture.

Another question which hit me ytd was when i saw Larry commented in audiobudget's latest post, where i ask if there is a need to purchase so many IEMs? Having 3-5 competent earphones u can have all songs in ur arsenal covered (mine are the CCA C10, KZ AS10, TRN IM1, HifiWalker A1, ****, Sony MH755, PT15, KSC75). I think when we came here everyone was like wow this is good, i need to buy. Oh that is good too, let me check it out. Over time the flame dies down and now (for me at least), i will only wait till there is a super hyped IEM, or something that is dirt cheap worth trying.

PS: I perhaps may be trying to deter myself from impulse buy as i am looking at the KC2 for a super long time and convincing myself whether is there a need to buy it (or somebody convince me not to!). I probably will still get it when there is a sale but nonetheless find myself well equipped for now


----------



## carloshacecosas

Our drummer in-ears (Shure SE215) dissappeared during our last tour and I'm looking to buy a couple of cheap ones (around 10-15€) so we can have two/three as back-up.

They're only used for a click-track and to hear references when recording, so just need something really comfortable and that isolates well. What would be a good option?


----------



## weedophile

carloshacecosas said:


> Our drummer in-ears (Shure SE215) dissappeared during our last tour and I'm looking to buy a couple of cheap ones (around 10-15€) so we can have two/three as back-up.
> 
> They're only used for a click-track and to hear references when recording, so just need something really comfortable and that isolates well. What would be a good option?


Abit over ur budget, but Tennmak Pro and KZ AS10 are the best isolation IEMs i have. The KZ ED9 fits the budget and it has better than good isolation too.


----------



## SiggyFraud

weedophile said:


> Abit over ur budget, but Tennmak Pro and KZ AS10 are the best isolation IEMs i have. The KZ ED9 fits the budget and it has better than good isolation too.


I'd also add KZ ZSR and ZS3E/ZS4 to the mix. Great sound, isolation, and price.


----------



## Slater

carloshacecosas said:


> Our drummer in-ears (Shure SE215) dissappeared during our last tour and I'm looking to buy a couple of cheap ones (around 10-15€) so we can have two/three as back-up.
> 
> They're only used for a click-track and to hear references when recording, so just need something really comfortable and that isolates well. What would be a good option?



ZS3, ZS3E, or ZS4.

It’s the closest thing to having earplugs that play music.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 1, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> JUST.
> 
> What-WOW.


Mine came with those same exact black cables! ...Awesome match!


----------



## Nimweth

**** is really something with a decent cable, mine came with a very poor one. I'm using a hybrid 8 core type and this piece of music sounds amazing:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yeah, **** kick ass hard of N3 TBH.

Just can't put it out of my ears...its really the imaging and sens of space between instrument that WOW me hard. As well, it can deal with fast complex tracks...treble have good grip, perhaps some little upper mids sibilance but only with trebly source or tracks, but there lot of micro details without being overly harsh at all (im sensible to that) like, snare, clap, drum stick, everything sound right, clear...and, yep, classical sound fantastic with those, i would have buy them just for how good they make harpsichord sounding....but, they do MORE than that. 
IN-CRE-DI-BLE-BLE-BLE! (not just for the price)


----------



## reddistic

How about **** vs C16 ?


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ... Whats inside your XD-05, stock OPamp??
> 
> I have a XD-05 and it sure make a terrific pairing. Yep, need lot of juice...but why? 15ohm and around 100db...that really puzzly me. My confuse theory is that more a dynamic driver is small more its demanding about power. All tiny dd I have need lotta juice.



I bought an LME49720NA on ebay from a reliable seller. Perhaps the soundstage is a bit wider than with the stock one, but without a direct A/B comparison I cannot be sure about that.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 2, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah, **** kick ass hard of N3 TBH.
> 
> Just can't put it out of my ears...its really the imaging and sens of space between instrument that WOW me hard. As well, it can deal with fast complex tracks...treble have good grip, perhaps some little upper mids sibilance but only with trebly source or tracks, but there lot of micro details without being overly harsh at all (im sensible to that) like, snare, clap, drum stick, everything sound right, clear...and, yep, classical sound fantastic with those, i would have buy them just for how good they make harpsichord sounding....but, they do MORE than that.
> IN-CRE-DI-BLE-BLE-BLE! (not just for the price)


Agreed. For earphones of their price, they offer great balance in detail and soundstage on one hand, and a fatigue free pleasant sound without piercing highs on the other hand.

In most cases, detail and sparkle = coping with sibilance and piercing highs. Not the case on the ****! Quite unique in this price segment. 

I realized I critized the sound before - I just maaaybe compared the sound to over ear headphones too much. Oops.


----------



## DynamicEars

I was aiming for that **** or C10 from 2 months ago but then i realized too many budget earphone laying around in my drawer so i have to resist not to buy anymore, but I dont remember anything yesterday and today aliexpress app notification told me the seller is received my **** order.. help me


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> I was aiming for that **** or C10 from 2 months ago but then i realized too many budget earphone laying around in my drawer so i have to resist not to buy anymore, but I dont remember anything yesterday and today aliexpress app notification told me the seller is received my **** order.. help me


----------



## 1clearhead

reddistic said:


> How about **** vs C16 ?


So far, the **** sounds organic and transparent with excellent vocals and details, while the C16 sounds very lively, spacious, and extremely clear and detailed throughout the whole range with a VERY LARGE soundstage!
Love them both!  ...but, the incredible details and large soundstage did it for me on the C16! So, while the **** is well worth its price range, I can say the same for the C16 at there price range as well!


Money saved in the bank!  


-Clear


----------



## 1clearhead

DynamicEars said:


> I was aiming for that **** or C10 from 2 months ago but then i realized too many budget earphone laying around in my drawer so i have to resist not to buy anymore, but I dont remember anything yesterday and today aliexpress app notification told me the seller is received my **** order.. help me


Just, get them!


----------



## Nimweth

1clearhead said:


> So far, the **** sounds organic and transparent with excellent vocals and details, while the C16 sounds very lively, spacious, and extremely clear and detailed throughout the whole range with a VERY LARGE soundstage!
> Love them both!  ...but, the incredible details and large soundstage did it for me on the C16! So, while the **** is well worth its price range, I can say the same for the C16 at there price range as well!
> 
> 
> ...


+1 from me, agree on all points!


----------



## bestbacon

Nymphonomaniac said:


> yeah, **** kick ass hard of N3 TBH.
> 
> Just can't put it out of my ears...its really the imaging and sens of space between instrument that WOW me hard. As well, it can deal with fast complex tracks...treble have good grip, perhaps some little upper mids sibilance but only with trebly source or tracks, but there lot of micro details without being overly harsh at all (im sensible to that) like, snare, clap, drum stick, everything sound right, clear...and, yep, classical sound fantastic with those, i would have buy them just for how good they make harpsichord sounding....but, they do MORE than that.
> IN-CRE-DI-BLE-BLE-BLE! (not just for the price)



Nymphonomanic, this is obviously before the specified the burn in of the NiceHCK N3 correct? They do recommend a whole 200 hours of burn in before evaluation of the sound. I suppose your initial impressions of both suggests that the **** do sound better than the N3 though. What about the sound leak between the two? 

Thanks


----------



## coflaes

If someone says that you need to burn a earphone 200h to make it sound good, that earphone sucks


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm glad you cleared that up


----------



## cqtek

I've been using some unknown IEMs for over a week now, the Tanchjim Cora ($50), and I've really been hooked on their sound, with electronic music they are impressive: low area with very good punch and depth, clarity and unusual separation to be a dynamic driver. Soundstage equally remarkable. 

Minimum weight and great comfort.

On the negative side: the cable is fixed and you need power to move it.

Has anyone else tried them?


----------



## harry501501

So I purposely took some time away from HF to actually enjoy some of the earphones I've bought over the last month or so, some that got a mere day or two listen for the purpose of discussion and then I get the C10 yesterday... and instantly want the C16 lol. And so it begins again...


----------



## harry501501

I dread looking back on this thread... so does my wallet


----------



## HungryPanda

I so like the C10 I'm trying hard to resist the C16


----------



## silverfishla

HungryPanda said:


> I so like the C10 I'm trying hard to resist the C16


I sooo liked the C16 that I ordered the C10!  Haha!  Rumor has it that a C20 is on the way.  I’m going to get that and then hit the pause button.


----------



## maxxevv

HungryPanda said:


> I so like the C10 I'm trying hard to resist the C16



I just placed an order for that. After discount coupons on the AE App, sub US$80/- ....


----------



## DynamicEars

harry501501 said:


> So I purposely took some time away from HF to actually enjoy some of the earphones I've bought over the last month or so, some that got a mere day or two listen for the purpose of discussion and then I get the C10 yesterday... and instantly want the C16 lol. And so it begins again...



This has been quite a hesitation for me should I try the C10 first to try or just straight up to C16, because C16 is like 3 times of C10 price. I dunno i just want to stop actually, got Kanas Pro 2 weeks ago, been resist to poison of great iems recently but I dunno clicked BUY button on **** 2 days ago.. mannn...


----------



## FastAndClean

silverfishla said:


> and then hit the pause button.


yeah right


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

I just received my C16 (they do sound like the more high-end big brother of the C10) and then I read about the C20 ((o_O))


----------



## weedophile

@harry501501 how do u find the C10 vs the AS10? I find the C10 to be better in all areas less the isolation and comfort (the AS10 fits better for me)

Looking forward to comparisons between the C10 and C16 xD


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> They are at the same level as Kanas Pro


Yeah, but, different tuning and KPE has better extension at both ends.


carloshacecosas said:


> Our drummer in-ears (Shure SE215) dissappeared during our last tour and I'm looking to buy a couple of cheap ones (around 10-15€) so we can have two/three as back-up.
> They're only used for a click-track and to hear references when recording, so just need something really comfortable and that isolates well. What would be a good option?


If ZS4 fit is ok for drummer then definitely ZS4! 


cqtek said:


> I've been using some unknown IEMs for over a week now, the Tanchjim Cora ($50), and I've really been hooked on their sound, with electronic music they are impressive: low area with very good punch and depth, clarity and unusual separation to be a dynamic driver. Soundstage equally remarkable.
> Minimum weight and great comfort.
> 
> On the negative side: the cable is fixed and you need power to move it.
> ...


Wow! Nice looking graph. How do they compare to Moondrop Crescent?


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Yeah, but, different tuning and KPE has better extension at both ends.


KP go lower in the bass but **** has better extended treble, so no


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I so like the C10 I'm trying hard to resist the C16



Should be easy to resist given what you already have.  I bet some of the buds you have made are better.

I am not interested at all.  No need for it.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> KP go lower in the bass but **** has better extended treble, so no


Show me **** FR graphs... can`t find it atm. Someone posted somwhere in H-Fi but can`t find atm.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Show me **** FR graphs... can`t find it atm. Someone posted somwhere in H-Fi but can`t find atm.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bestbacon said:


> Nymphonomanic, this is obviously before the specified the burn in of the NiceHCK N3 correct? They do recommend a whole 200 hours of burn in before evaluation of the sound. I suppose your initial impressions of both suggests that the **** do sound better than the N3 though. What about the sound leak between the two?
> 
> Thanks



Yeah, i did not burn in the N3 enough and its true that sound improve with time from what I hear....mids open up and sound more natural...i need more time with the N3.

Oh, and i review the **** here for more impressions. Really my favorite sub-50$ right now. And perhaps for ever....Imaging is phenomenal and overall sound is well balanced, this time, the BA being in front nozzle make sens as its use for mids and create a very realist front row vocal. A very unique and musical experience that give extra life to music, as it have a way to extract layers of sound that I never heard in sub-100$ iem.
https://nobsaudiophile.wordpress.com/


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> Show me **** FR graphs... can`t find it atm. Someone posted somwhere in H-Fi but can`t find atm.


There are graphs on the Phonograph site and on Audio Budget.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


>


Yeah, You`re right. I think I mixed up with some other graph by memory. They are quite "same" at highs but I don`t see how **** is more extended?
They both have littlebit raised lower-highs @ 2-4kHz but **** has less quantity and they both start to roll-off at highs around 5kHz. Anything above 10kHz is off the measuring anyway.
For my personal preferences **** lack sub-bass extension and quantity and 2-5kHz could be tad more raised and even. But this is just my personal taste.
Otherwise **** seems to be very good tuned and judging by graphs could be even better than Tin T3, especially having piezos 



Nimweth said:


> There are graphs on the Phonograph site and on Audio Budget.


Sorry but in my eyes Phonograph is unreliable.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 3, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Yeah, You`re right. I think I mixed up with some other graph by memory. They are quite "same" at highs but I don`t see how **** is more extended?
> They both have littlebit raised lower-highs @ 2-4kHz but **** has less quantity and they both start to roll-off at highs around 5kHz. Anything above 10kHz is off the measuring anyway.
> For my personal preferences **** lack sub-bass extension and quantity and 2-5kHz could be tad more raised and even. But this is just my personal taste.
> Otherwise **** seems to be very good tuned and judging by graphs could be even better than Tin T3, especially having piezos


KP has upper treble energy but is like a peak in the upper treble, more narrow
that is a raw graph, the sub bass roll off is very small and under 40hz (around -3db at 20hz compared to the mid bass at 100hz, 20hz energy is in line with the mids at 1khz), the bass is of high quality, very tigh, fast for a dynamic driver, never bloated and can take sub bass EQ without losing control (so that small roll off can be fixed with EQ very easy), the mids are very clean and they are not warm mids, i will call them transparent mids, the depression in the 5-10khz removes any possible hardness or grain from the sound, the treble after 10khz sound very delicate and airy fully extended to my limits (around 16khz) and probably go higher than that (like the graph suggest, accurate or not)
overall exceptional earphones for the price and beyond


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Sorry but in my eyes Phonograph is unreliable.


here is the Phonograph measurement, as you can see they measure similar and the sub bass roll off is very small


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> KP has upper treble energy *but is like a peak in the upper treble*, more narrow


Where? Upper-treble is around 7.5kHz-12kHz and there are no peaks, just roll-off from 5kHz down to around 8-9kHz and then fast "rise" into 10-11kHz. And what You mean with "narrow"?
There are some measurements that show "peak" around 8kHz but relative to 1kHz it is "non-existent" and probably caused by insertion depth and resonance of coupler.
To me seems quite "even" and no peaks or dips. I`m sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz and no peaks around there either to my ears, even with most "harsh&sibilant" tracks.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 3, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Where?


there

you can see it in the CSD too


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Upper-treble is around 7.5kHz-12kHz


upper treble is from 8-9khz and upp


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> there


Like I said before, anything above 10kHz is usually not so accurate anyway and I haven`t detected any peaks by ears so far. Antroid himself also doesn`t hear it.
There are not much instruments and notes usually that have a lot of ~12kHz notes. Cymbals/hi-hat are perfect with KP and as much I have listened to music with violins (I don`t listen much classical with violins) and also haven`t detected peaks or something disturbing. Tenor and alto sax have also been delight so far.
YMMV.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 3, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> upper treble is from 8-9khz and upp








Also: http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Also: http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


 
http://greenboy.us/fEARful/frequencytables.htm


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Like I said before, anything above 10kHz is usually not so accurate anyway and I haven`t detected any peaks by ears so far. Antroid himself also doesn`t hear it.
> There are not much instruments and notes usually that have a lot of ~12kHz notes. Cymbals/hi-hat are perfect with KP and as much I have listened to music with violins (I don`t listen much classical with violins) and also haven`t detected peaks or something disturbing. Tenor and alto sax have also been delight so far.
> YMMV.


the treble sound like it measures, with a narrow peak in the upper treble, despite your "usually not so accurate" argument


----------



## CoiL (Mar 3, 2019)

LOL, is there much difference between "starting points 7.5 vs. 8kHz and over 12kHz is anyway usually interpreted as "air".
Pointless arguing imho.

And show me a measurement gear that can measure over 10kHz accurately by standards (which have measured KPE).
Why are we even arguing about this? 12kHz "peak" which is usually not present in MUSIC anyway?
LOL


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> LOL, is there much difference between "starting points 7.5 vs. 8kHz and over 12kHz is anyway usually interpreted as "air".
> Pointless arguing imho.


over 12khz yes, not your suggestion from 7.5 - 12khz, there is frequencies after 12khz you know


----------



## jant71




----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> "air"


call the sub bass under 50hz "rumble" then, the same logic as "air"


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> ...there is frequencies after 12khz you know


Of course there is. Didn`t said there are not! 
But, now provide me with MUSIC that has all that information!


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> Of course there is. Didn`t said there are not!
> But, now provide me with MUSIC that has all that information!


you want a track with very high treble in it?


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> you want a track with very high treble in it?


Yes, provide us all with MUSIC that has a lot going on over (and at) 12kHz!
Curiously waiting for examples (proved to have those frequencies not just by Your ear You think there is)....


----------



## chickenmoon

I hear that peak on some rock tracks' percussion and it's not very nice. It's Kanas weakest point IMO.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 3, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Yes, provide us all with MUSIC that has a lot going on over (and at) 12kHz!
> Curiously waiting for examples (proved to have those frequencies not just by Your ear You think there is)....


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 3, 2019)

for more info about frequency's in music and instruments check that document
https://www.cco.caltech.edu/~boyk/spectra/spectra.htm
if you are concerned that there is nothing after 12 khz on those tracks, use spectrum like that


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> Yes, provide us all with MUSIC that has a lot going on over (and at) 12kHz!



I hope there isn't because by then my hearing is rolling off.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> for more info about frequency's in music and instruments check that document
> https://www.cco.caltech.edu/~boyk/spectra/spectra.htm
> if you are concerned that there is nothing after 12 khz on those tracks, use spectrum like that



That’s interesting to know that some instruments produce sound all the way to 100kHz. Thanks for providing that article; definitely a good read!

My own hearing maxes out at 16-17kHz, so I’m _personally_ not too worried about what happens above 20kHz.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> My own hearing maxes out at 16-17kHz, so I’m _personally_ not too worried about what happens above 20kHz.



Each decade it supposedly goes down by about 2kHz.  This is meant to show the normal average for each age.


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> My own hearing maxes out at 16-17kHz, so I’m _personally_ not too worried about what happens above 20kHz.


me too, i can hear to about 16khz, but i like earphones that can go to my limits, i had earphones before with rolled off treble after 8-9khz and they are big no no for me now


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Each decade it supposedly goes down by about 2kHz.  This is meant to show the normal average for each age.


at least we can hear 20hz to the end of our time


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> me too, i can hear to about 16khz, but i like earphones that can go to my limits, i had earphones before with rolled off treble after 8-9khz and they are big no no for me now



Rolling off that low sounds crazy.  Of course they should all go to 20kHz even if not everyone can hear that high.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 3, 2019)

**** to me...
- The bass is ok but nothing special. Sub bass doesn't go very deep and with the wrong cables it's distorted in crowded pieces. With the stock one (with the volume slider), that isn't the case.
- There are some mild piercing 'slaps' and there is some sibilance, although way less than other chifi earphones. This is the biggest selling point I think. It's _easy_ _going_.
- The spaciousness that gets a lot of praise around here, is good. On par with the QT2 and ZSN, although those put more emphasis on mid detail, thus providing an even bigger sense of detail in the soundstage.
- The **** colors heavily. Many instruments and songs just sound the same to me. The timbre is off, compared to T2, Crescent and QT2, which leave much more room for the original timbre of instruments and songs.
- It's very comfortable, especially wearing them cable down.

So some things good, some things meh on the **** for me then.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 3, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Rolling off that low sounds crazy.  Of course they should all go to 20kHz even if not everyone can hear that high.


yeah, one of my favorite earphones back then was Ortofon Q5 (the best mids created by humans) but there was nothing after 9khz, and the treble was rough and grainy


----------



## SilverLodestar

Bartig said:


> **** to me...
> - The bass is ok but nothing special. Sub bass doesn't go very deep and with the wrong cables it's distorted in crowded pieces. With the stock one (with the volume slider), that isn't the case.
> - There are some mild piercing 'slaps' and there is some sibilance, although way less than other chifi earphones. This is the biggest selling point I think. It's _easy_ _going_.
> - The **** colors heavily. Many instruments and songs just sound the same to me. The timbre is off, compared to T2, Crescent and QT2, which leave much more room for the original timbre of instruments and songs.
> ...


I agree with this a lot. I got the **** not too long ago and just wasn’t impressed with them. They sounded really odd compared to my T2 and Dunu DN-2002, with some weird instances of sibilance and harshness. I also find them extremely uncomfortable with terribly small nozzles that don’t fit most of my favorite tips.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

weedophile said:


> @harry501501 how do u find the C10 vs the AS10? I find the C10 to be better in all areas less the isolation and comfort (the AS10 fits better for me)
> 
> Looking forward to comparisons between the C10 and C16 xD



C16 has better instrument separation, tighter, faster bass, much less rolled off treble, more details, much less forgiving, less warm sounding, more fatiguing.
C16 is clearly significant step up, lower mids could have been a bit stronger though for my taste, voices can sound a bit thin.


----------



## cqtek

CoiL said:


> Wow! Nice looking graph. How do they compare to Moondrop Crescent?



Sorry @CoiL, I don't have Moodrop Crescent to compare it.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 3, 2019)

@cqtek how good are they can they be driven from smartphone and soundstage is it big or average ? soundsignature dark or bright.. do they have treble issues on bad mastered  tracks like fast instruments?


----------



## cqtek (Mar 3, 2019)

The Tanchjim Cora are quite good IEMs, have very good bass and sound quite clear, also the trebles are safe, as you can see in the graphs. The clarity is even greater than the BQEYZ KB100. The separation and the scene is not bad for its price. But their big problem is that they are very hard to move, they need enough energy to give good sound. If your smartphone has a 1V output it will do fine, otherwise it might just stay right. It's really inefficient compared to many IEMs I own. Another negative point is the cable that is fixed.
My F.Audio S1 has no problem moving them and has an output that gives 0.85V, at 25/26 of 31, the volume is high. But if you have some old masterings probably you need more volume.
For me is not dark.
Sound and comfort are the best of these IEMs.

But I'm still carefully analyzing them, I'll write a review of the Cora soon.


----------



## zazaboy (Mar 3, 2019)

@cqtek I would be happy if you could test some of my tracks pmed you if possible thanks very much need to know if they sound good with these iems?


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Each decade it supposedly goes down by about 2kHz.  This is meant to show the normal average for each age.



This should help counteract the effects of aging related hearing loss:


----------



## cqtek (Mar 3, 2019)

Speaking of frequency ranges, I like the divisions as explained here:

https://www.teachmeaudio.com/mixing/techniques/audio-spectrum/

In fact, it's the scale I use for my reviews.





For frequecy range from instruments there is another web

http://www.zytrax.com/tech/audio/audio.html


----------



## harry501501 (Mar 3, 2019)

Anyone got information on these?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ProStereo-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0VHW3CDRMBAQ7476R5KE

I notice it says BY 1more uk, although that's not the seller?


----------



## Slater (Mar 3, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Anyone got information on these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/ProStereo-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0VHW3CDRMBAQ7476R5KE



I wonder why they’re using the 1More name? There’s no 1More branding whatsoever, and no mention of the model on the 1More website.

_Update: They’re made by a Malaysian company (iTech).
_
https://m.facebook.com/i.Tech.Malaysia/posts/1085196398194133


----------



## daniel679

What do you guys recommend sub-50$?
I have a pair of tennmak pro but the cable is absolute crap, keeps losing connection. Looking to upgrade.
**** seems to have the same type of cable.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 4, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


>



Thanks for those tracks.
First two tracks sound just BEAUTIFUL with Kanas Pro to my ears, no harshness, sibilance due to Your mentioned "peak". There are certain moments with stronger intonation of instrument where KPE gets near to my upper trebre and "air" hearing tolerance limit but I really can`t notice any serious peaks.
With last track (dnb), I had to lower volume littlebit because those electronical drum "hi-hats" was starting to "eat my brain&ears" with longer listening. I listen downtempo & atmospherical EDM occasionally but haven`t noticed such "harshness" yet with KP as with this track (which imho is badly mastered regarding highs).
Maybe it is due to my age (35), or tips selection, or KP nozzle "trompet" rings that remove possible resonances, or source gear, or amping, or whatever reason... anyway, haven`t heard that "peak" frequency range as problem for ppl using KP.
I`m sorry if You have issues with that "peak".


FastAndClean said:


> for more info about frequency's in music and instruments check that document
> https://www.cco.caltech.edu/~boyk/spectra/spectra.htm
> if you are concerned that there is nothing after 12 khz on those tracks, use spectrum like that


Like I said, I didn`t claim there is nothing after 12kHz - these are Your words.
I was trying to say that in MUSIC there is usually little of things with so high frequencies and usually in more complex, faster and crowded recordings (genres like I prefer, for example progressive rock/metal/jazz) it gets somewhat "masked" anyway.



Bartig said:


> **** to me...
> - The bass is ok but nothing special. Sub bass doesn't go very deep and with the wrong cables it's distorted in crowded pieces. With the stock one (with the volume slider), that isn't the case.
> - There are some mild piercing 'slaps' and there is some sibilance, although way less than other chifi earphones. This is the biggest selling point I think. It's _easy_ _going_.
> - The spaciousness that gets a lot of praise around here, is good. On par with the QT2 and ZSN, although those put more emphasis on mid detail, thus providing an even bigger sense of detail in the soundstage.
> ...





SilverLodestar said:


> I agree with this a lot. I got the **** not too long ago and just wasn’t impressed with them. They sounded really odd compared to my T2 and Dunu DN-2002, with some weird instances of sibilance and harshness. I also find them extremely uncomfortable with terribly small nozzles that don’t fit most of my favorite tips.


Good honest feedback.
**** is probably very good (maybe best to date) for the price but competing on level to some higher-priced IEMs some claim here... sorry, I don`t belive it.



cqtek said:


> Speaking of frequency ranges, I like the divisions as explained here:
> https://www.teachmeaudio.com/mixing/techniques/audio-spectrum/
> In fact, it's the scale I use for my reviews.
> 
> ...


Another different example how frequency ranges are defined and described. I`m totally ok with this and see no point of arguing where exactly one range starts and one ends as music is DYNAMICAL anyway with lot of frequencies going on at same time.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 4, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Like I said, I didn`t claim there is nothing after 12kHz - these are Your words.


there is, and the tracks showed you that, the peak on KP is high so is not annoying like a lower treble peak


----------



## ddmt

FastAndClean said:


> there is, and the tracks showed you that, the peak on KP is high so is not annoying like a lower treble peak



OK my KPE is normal then, it’s really peaky something, borderline annoying.


----------



## CoiL

ddmt said:


> OK my KPE is normal then, it’s really peaky something, borderline annoying.


Are You sure it`s that ~12kHz "peak" that FastAndClean is talking about? Maybe it`s just that 2.5-5kHz raised upper-mids/lower-highs as some users preferences and hearing differ vastly, which is totally normal. Maybe it just isn`t Your signature? I know several people that don`t like "bumped" frequencies around 3-5kHz and prefer "downfalling" FR graph IEMs.


----------



## Slater

daniel679 said:


> What do you guys recommend sub-50$?
> I have a pair of tennmak pro but the cable is absolute crap, keeps losing connection. Looking to upgrade.
> **** seems to have the same type of cable.



There’s numerous good choices sub-$50.

What sound signature are you looking for? What genres of music do you listen to?


----------



## Slater

ddmt said:


> OK my KPE is normal then, it’s really peaky something, borderline annoying.



Try using an EQ, and testing cuts in 500hZ increments until you find the frequency that’s bothering you. Only change 1 at a time.

Then you’ll know exactly what frequency range it is that’s bothering you.


----------



## daniel679

Slater said:


> There’s numerous good choices sub-$50.
> 
> What sound signature are you looking for? What genres of music do you listen to?


I like a neutral sound, detailed, wide soundstage. Not sibilant is also important. I mostly listen to classic rock, funk, sort of 70s music.
Thanks!


----------



## CoiL (Mar 4, 2019)

daniel679 said:


> I like a neutral sound, detailed, wide soundstage. Not sibilant is also important. I mostly listen to classic rock, funk, sort of 70s music.
> Thanks!


Neutral by what "standard"? Harman Target neutral (I call it natural) or You mean totally flat-sided FR?
Otherwise, CCA-C10 is current safe choice. Tin T2 for more neutrality (can be sibilant to some ppl though) and @cqtek just posted FR graph about Tanchjim Cora (which is around 50$, Harman-target oriented), which probably is very good choice regarding SQ vs. price:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1102#post-14812207



chickenmoon said:


> I hear that peak on some rock tracks' percussion and it's not very nice. It's Kanas weakest point IMO.


Please provide me (and why not others who have KP) with those tracks. 
I want to know if I hear same "problems" with my pair (slightly modded atm).


----------



## ShakyJake (Mar 4, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Each decade it supposedly goes down by about 2kHz.  This is meant to show the normal average for each age.


Maybe we need a forum for us (cough) older folks with reduced hearing to talk about our favorites? 

Or maybe our age would be useful information in our signatures?


----------



## SiggyFraud (Mar 4, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> Can someone please confirm, whether 5mm diameter steel mesh is the right size for CCA C10?
> Just realized I lost one.
> Hope that's not what you guys meant by saying that C10 opens up with time


Just a short update on the missing mesh in my C10.
I ordered a pack of 0,47mm and 0,5mm metal filters from AE, as I wasn't sure which size would fit best.
Eventually I used the 0,5mm ones on both units, but I can't say I'm 100% happy with the result. I mean, the filters are on, but I think they could be 0,1mm wider - the ridges inside the nozzle on which they rest are really narrow and it seems like the mesh can be pushed inside easily. There's no danger of them falling in completely, as the BAs are right up there, and the mesh almost presses against them, but it just doesn't seem completely safe. Let's wait and see how long before I'll have the replace them again.
Anyway, here are some before and after pics, if anyone's interested, as well as some photos of the filters I used and of the metal grille that was originally installed on the C10.


----------



## RueCalintz

Just got a pair of C10s.  They are a massive upgrade over my ZS3s and CK8s.  I like the look and feel s well, no issues at all with fit.

However, I expected better clarity from these.  The detail is there, but I can't say the clarity is there, nor is the soundstage that great.  I changed the tips for some foam ones, it opened up a lot more, however I lost quite a bit of bass on the trade.  And the bass on these is simply fantastic Nice, deep and resonant.  So now it's like, open up the earphones more and dial down the great bass to just good or stick with the great bass, where the lack of clarity is more noticeable and the soundstage isn't as good as I'd want it to be.

Maybe better tips will help.

The QCY QM05s(went off 1cleaheads recommendations since I really like MDH9000s) will arrive soon so I hope those will have the soundstage and clarity I want, probably not, but here's hoping.  You guys use special tips or these things, or use amps to help?


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

RueCalintz said:


> Just got a pair of C10s.  They are a massive upgrade over my ZS3s and CK8s.  I like the look and feel s well, no issues at all with fit.
> 
> However, I expected better clarity from these.  The detail is there, but I can't say the clarity is there, nor is the soundstage that great.  I changed the tips for some foam ones, it opened up a lot more, however I lost quite a bit of bass on the trade.  And the bass on these is simply fantastic Nice, deep and resonant.  So now it's like, open up the earphones more and dial down the great bass to just good or stick with the great bass, where the lack of clarity is more noticeable and the soundstage isn't as good as I'd want it to be.
> 
> ...



Have you burned them in already? Because the soundstage improves after some use. They are reasonably clear sounding, not bright, but smooth.


----------



## Tatagiba

Hello to all.

New here, but reading for quite some time.

I just pulled the trigger on my first mid-fi  setup. I got a good deal with Jim from NiceHCK.

I'm getting a Xduoo X20 + CCA C16 + 16 core balanced upgrade cable.

despite the fery few inputs in the C16, I have high hopes for this combination.

Have anyone here tried the C16 + x20 ?

The shipping from China to my country is a little nightmare, so I will probably receive them in no less than a month. But when I do I will certainly post my thoughts.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 4, 2019)

Give the C10 more time to break-in!   Most everyone that I gave the suggestion to in burning them in for 20 or more hours heard a change and difference in the overall range, soundstage and details.

Don't give up...


----------



## RueCalintz

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Have you burned them in already? Because the soundstage improves after some use. They are reasonably clear sounding, not bright, but smooth.




Not sure about burn-in.  I've had them for over a week now, even left them plugged in playing music on my comp while I wasn't using them.  How long does burn in typically take with these?  I think I've been listening to them for over 20 hours now more than likely.

I know my MDH9000 opened up a lot more over time and I know I want the same to happen to these.  They aren't going anywhere though so I can wait. If this is how the ZSNs sound normally though I am reconsidering buying those.  I have a list of other earphones that I want to check out, but the ZSNs are the most recommended earphones in it's price range.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

RueCalintz said:


> Not sure about burn-in.  I've had them for over a week now, even left them plugged in playing music on my comp while I wasn't using them.  How long does burn in typically take with these?  I think I've been listening to them for over 20 hours now more than likely.
> 
> I know my MDH9000 opened up a lot more over time and I know I want the same to happen to these.  They aren't going anywhere though so I can wait. If this is how the ZSNs sound normally though I am reconsidering buying those.  I have a list of other earphones that I want to check out, but the ZSNs are the most recommended earphones in it's price range.



That seems long enough for the soundstage to open up. I don't find the soundstage to be small on mine, it is pretty wide, but not deep. I'm using spiral dots tips on mine, I don't like the included tips on any of my earphones.


----------



## 1clearhead

RueCalintz said:


> Not sure about burn-in.  I've had them for over a week now, even left them plugged in playing music on my comp while I wasn't using them.  How long does burn in typically take with these?  I think I've been listening to them for over 20 hours now more than likely.
> 
> I know my MDH9000 opened up a lot more over time and I know I want the same to happen to these.  They aren't going anywhere though so I can wait. If this is how the ZSNs sound normally though I am reconsidering buying those.  I have a list of other earphones that I want to check out, but the ZSNs are the most recommended earphones in it's price range.


You should start noticing some openness at 20 hours, but the overall differences comes at least at a good 100 hours, plus. This will be the happy point!


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> Give the C10 more time to break-in!   Most everyone that I gave the suggestion to in burning them in for 20 or more hours heard a change and difference in the overall range, soundstage and details.
> 
> Don't give up...


I second this. I didnt like them until i liked them lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 4, 2019)

For **** owner.

Test this track:

or


Imaging is just crazy good, and it show that bass punch can go fast and that sub bass exist....treble is so well tuned, this tracks can sound unlistenable with bright or trebly iem. In fact, Jlin never sound better than on **** to my ears, as if her cavernous tribal experimental footwork crazy beats was meant to be heard with this very unique soungsignature.

EDIT: Just receive the IKKO OH1 and compare same track with it. Sub push way more air with the OH1 but stole clarity as well, so, for this very 2 tracks the **** is from another level in term of imaging, clarity, speed, and micro details....all this without harsness. Phenomal...(oh, and it do not mean the OH1 with 5 minutes of listen (and burn in) sound bad, it just to point out how agile are the ****.


----------



## FastAndClean

Nymphonomaniac said:


> For **** owner.
> 
> Test this track:
> 
> Imaging is just crazy good, and it show that bass punch can go fast and that sub bass exist....treble is so well tuned, this tracks can sound unlistenable with bright or trebly iem. In fact, Jlin never sound better than on **** to my ears, as if her cavernous tribal experimental footwork crazy beats was meant to be heard with this very unique soungsignature.



spot on imaging and speed, the woofer is fast for dynamic driver, no lingering, nothing, pure sounding bass, and the treble, that is the strongest point in my opinion, very clean and articulate, gentle at the same time


----------



## Tweeters

Can we please stop perpetuating the myth of burn-in?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FastAndClean said:


> spot on imaging and speed, the woofer is fast for dynamic driver, no lingering, nothing, pure sounding bass, and the treble, that is the strongest point in my opinion, very clean and articulate, gentle at the same time









Accurate descrition bro. How can treble can be THAT detailed and gentle at same time....this is the **** miracle.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

SiggyFraud said:


> Just a short update on the missing mesh in my C10.
> I ordered a pack of 0,47mm and 0,5mm metal filters from AE, as I wasn't sure which size would fit best.
> Eventually I used the 0,5mm ones on both units, but I can't say I'm 100% happy with the result. I mean, the filters are on, but I think they could be 0,1mm wider - the ridges inside the nozzle on which they rest are really narrow and it seems like the mesh can be pushed inside easily. There's no danger of them falling in completely, as the BAs are right up there, and the mesh almost presses against them, but it just doesn't seem completely safe. Let's wait and see how long before I'll have the replace them again.
> Anyway, here are some before and after pics, if anyone's interested, as well as some photos of the filters I used and of the metal grille that was originally installed on the C10.


Did you notice any change to bass or highs with the screen change? The stock screens kind of eat up a lot of surface area.


----------



## FastAndClean

HarryRag said:


> Can we please stop perpetuating the myth of burn-in?


no


----------



## FastAndClean

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Accurate descrition bro. How can treble can be THAT detailed and gentle at same time....this is the **** miracle.


the ceramic plate, is very different from dynamic or BA driver, tuned very good too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HarryRag said:


> Can we please stop perpetuating the myth of burn-in?



Nope, i don't think we can....as this very aspect cannot be measure, unlike cable that can, so perhaps we can stop with the cable myth, but again, in they end, hearing is a myth too, as we have all different way soundwave are transmit to our unique eardrum and clochea sensibility and so perhaps different way to interpret audio electric signal too....

Brain burn in, that, i'm sure that it exist to ME....its even more conclusive when you go from a warm iem to a bright one or the opposite....sometime my ears littlerally say: God damn! Lower the volume of this agressive iem! As well, with the Final Audio E4000, my hearing was use too overly coloured soundsignature that make them lazy and passive, just waiting to be feed by specific harder to hear range, once my brain was ''burned'' I can discover the joy of explorating freely 20-12khz sound range, and in they end, I hear more details while in the begining i find them not enough detailed. Hum.

So, for physical burn in, who know, but there LOT of different material use for diaphragm and voice coil....Audio engineer of Final Audio say burn in is not always needed but that sometime the glue that hold driver material togheter will need some time to solder naturally. In my case, I really think burn in have real affec in 1% of the time, but i dont understand why it can't be measure.


----------



## darmanastartes

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Brain burn in, that, i'm sure that it exist to ME....its even more conclusive when you go from a warm iem to a bright one or the opposite....sometime my ears littlerally say: God damn! Lower the volume of this agressive iem! As well, with the Final Audio E4000, my hearing was use too overly coloured soundsignature that make them lazy and passive, just waiting to be feed by specific harder to hear range, once my brain was ''burned'' I can discover the joy of explorating freely 20-12khz sound range, and in they end, I hear more details while in the begining i find them not enough detailed. Hum.



I don't believe in (mechanical) burn-in, but this point is very important. You should not rush to judgment when critically evaluating a headphone. You should spend as much time listening to it and getting used to it as possible. 
That said, I think there's a difference between judging frequency response and judging technicalities, and deciding whether you like the flavor of a headphone's FR requires much less time than deciding whether that headphone is good at delivering technicalities.


----------



## CoiL (Mar 4, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> ...but i dont understand why it can't be measure.


Because in real world, we don`t listen sine waves. Music is much more complex with all those different frequencies playing at same time and affecting driver response differently. For me it is quite simple fact which is hard to mearsure. I`m not firm believer of burn-in but have experienced non-brain-burn "burn-in" with 2 IEMs out of many - IT01 (not so much) and KPE (pretty "drastic" change).


----------



## manukmanohar

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nope, i don't think we can....as this very aspect cannot be measure, unlike cable that can, so perhaps we can stop with the cable myth, but again, in they end, hearing is a myth too, as we have all different way soundwave are transmit to our unique eardrum and clochea sensibility and so perhaps different way to interpret audio electric signal too....
> 
> Brain burn in, that, i'm sure that it exist to ME....its even more conclusive when you go from a warm iem to a bright one or the opposite....sometime my ears littlerally say: God damn! Lower the volume of this agressive iem! As well, with the Final Audio E4000, my hearing was use too overly coloured soundsignature that make them lazy and passive, just waiting to be feed by specific harder to hear range, once my brain was ''burned'' I can discover the joy of explorating freely 20-12khz sound range, and in they end, I hear more details while in the begining i find them not enough detailed. Hum.
> 
> So, for physical burn in, who know, but there LOT of different material use for diaphragm and voice coil....Audio engineer of Final Audio say burn in is not always needed but that sometime the glue that hold driver material togheter will need some time to solder naturally. In my case, I really think burn in have real affec in 1% of the time, but i dont understand why it can't be measure.



I agree completely with brain burn in. But, w.r.t change in sound signature (treble smoothens, bass becomes tighter and increases in slam etc.) caused to due "physical" burn-in (as claimed by some), don't you think it would be pretty easy to prove by posting measurements of the gear pre and post-burn in?


----------



## FastAndClean

manukmanohar said:


> I agree completely with brain burn in. But, w.r.t change in sound signature (treble smoothens, bass becomes tighter and increases in slam etc.) caused to due "physical" burn-in (as claimed by some), don't you think it would be pretty easy to prove by posting measurements of the gear pre and post-burn in?


----------



## MrDelicious

Do signatures like this exist in the sub-100 market? Narrow bass focus, linear mids and no weird-ass bumps and peaks in the upper mids and treble.


----------



## manukmanohar

FastAndClean said:


>



Great!! Thanks for posting this. So, to clarify, Day 1 is the yellow and reddish one is Day 7 (after 144 hours)?
May I know whether this was with the same tips and same insertion depth, without any other changes done to the IEM's?


----------



## FastAndClean

manukmanohar said:


> Great!! Thanks for posting this. So, to clarify, Day 1 is the yellow and reddish one is Day 7 (after 144 hours)?
> May I know whether this was with the same tips and same insertion depth, without any other changes done to the IEM's?


is not my measurement, it was a user from Moondrop thread


----------



## Bartig

Nymphonomaniac said:


> For **** owner.
> 
> Test this track:
> 
> ...



Allright, so Jlin - Nyakinyua Rise is far from my favorite music, but it is a great technical test track! Because you keep on raving about it, I decided to put it against some of my favourites. 

*****:*
Great soundstage and instrument separation, with a mild thumping sub bass with rapid decay. Bass, mids and highs deliver less depth/ extension than on the less balanced tuned competitors.

*QT2:*
Excellent soundstage and instrument separation, with more details emphasized in the mids, highs and lows, coming from all directions, close and up far. The thumping bass is less tight, but is a more prominent, important and pressing part of the music. It sounds more intoxicating on the QT2 than the ****.

*ZSN:*
Excellent soundstage and instrument separation, with a tighter bass than QT2. The decay is slower than on the ****.. The ZSN lacks some mid bass warmth in some songs, but that frequency doesn't really seem challenged in this song on the ZSN. Because of the tighter bass, 

*T2:*
Bright, near piercing details in the highs on the same volume levels as the other three. The bass is tight and attacks quick. So do the drums in the mids and the highs. The soundstage isn't as big as on the other earphones, yet it still feels natural, just as the timbre.

All do a wonderful thing on the soundstage and instrument separation on this song. To me, the **** sounds a bit more flat, less engaging than the alternatives. Soundstage and separation are among the best in class though. These all four are really top of the line.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> Allright, so Jlin - Nyakinyua Rise is far from my favorite music, but it is a great technical test track! Because you keep on raving about it, I decided to put it against some of my favourites.
> 
> *****:*
> Great soundstage and instrument separation, with a mild thumping sub bass with rapid decay. Bass, mids and highs deliver less depth/ extension than on the less balanced tuned competitors.
> ...



Do you have either the CCA C10 or C16 to try?


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> Do you have either the CCA C10 or C16 to try?


No sorry! Still reading lots of good things about them. Is the C10 an upgrade over other offerings in this price range?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Bartig said:


> Allright, so Jlin - Nyakinyua Rise is far from my favorite music, but it is a great technical test track! Because you keep on raving about it, I decided to put it against some of my favourites.
> 
> *****:*
> Great soundstage and instrument separation, with a mild thumping sub bass with rapid decay. Bass, mids and highs deliver less depth/ extension than on the less balanced tuned competitors.
> ...


What tips are you using with ****? I'm guessing you're not getting an ideal fit or there is unit variance. 
All stock tips were crap. With the MH755 large tips, **** was the only earphones with excellent sub-bass/mid-bass layering. **** was the only iem I tested today (KP, DM6, DT8, T2) that had sub-bass rumble on the JLIN track.  Being an open back design and larger 12mm driver, **** is able to move more air and has excellent soundstage and imaging. 



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Accurate descrition bro. How can treble can be THAT detailed and gentle at same time....this is the **** miracle.



Not sure what BA they're using for the highs, box says knowles 32066 (just like DT8). It's clearly leaps and bounds better than the ones used by KZs and TRNs, to my ears.
I like how coherent these are. They have done a great job tuning 3 vastly different driver technologies.


----------



## harry501501

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Nope, i don't think we can....as this very aspect cannot be measure, unlike cable that can, so perhaps we can stop with the cable myth, but again, in they end, hearing is a myth too, as we have all different way soundwave are transmit to our unique eardrum and clochea sensibility and so perhaps different way to interpret audio electric signal too....
> 
> Brain burn in, that, i'm sure that it exist to ME....its even more conclusive when you go from a warm iem to a bright one or the opposite....sometime my ears littlerally say: God damn! Lower the volume of this agressive iem! *As well, with the Final Audio E4000, my hearing was use too overly coloured soundsignature that make them lazy and passive, just waiting to be feed by specific harder to hear range, once my brain was ''burned'' I can discover the joy of explorating freely 20-12khz sound range, and in they end, I hear more details while in the begining i find them not enough detailed. Hum.*
> 
> So, for physical burn in, who know, but there LOT of different material use for diaphragm and voice coil....Audio engineer of Final Audio say burn in is not always needed but that sometime the glue that hold driver material togheter will need some time to solder naturally. In my case, I really think burn in have real affec in 1% of the time, but i dont understand why it can't be measure.



Totally with you on the e4000. Took me a while to get used to them, once you do tho they are profoundly musical... and the soundstage is huge. I use INAIRS with them. The detail is very very good too. Listening to my old 80s and 90s music is pure nostalgia, takes me back to lying in bed with my old cassette player.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I wonder why they’re using the 1More name? There’s no 1More branding whatsoever, and no mention of the model on the 1More website.
> 
> _Update: They’re made by a Malaysian company (iTech).
> _
> https://m.facebook.com/i.Tech.Malaysia/posts/1085196398194133



Thanks for finding that out Slater. I didn't think 1MORE had anything to do with them. "12mm Ceramic Tweeter and a 13mm Dynamic Woofer". i may be sold already, regardless of the lack of any feedback or reviews.

Though the TUNAI PIANO also looks pretty cool. i have the DRUM which grew on me longer i had it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tunai-Pian...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H6DYH6WQB0C9F64G59V9

"13mm dynamic driver is paired with a state of the art ceramic plate driver ".


----------



## Nimweth

mathi8vadhanan said:


> What tips are you using with ****? I'm guessing you're not getting an ideal fit or there is unit variance.
> All stock tips were crap. With the MH755 large tips, **** was the only earphones with excellent sub-bass/mid-bass layering. **** was the only iem I tested today (KP, DM6, DT8, T2) that had sub-bass rumble on the JLIN track.  Being an open back design and larger 12mm driver, **** is able to move more air and has excellent soundstage and imaging. As to the
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using Spiral Dots on my ****, the wide bore really preserves the treble extension and soundstage. As to the BA, on Ali Express it shows it as a type 30042. Probably not a Knowles at that price!


----------



## FastAndClean

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Not sure what BA they're using for the highs, box says knowles 32066 (just like DT8). It's clearly leaps and bounds better than the ones used by KZs and TRNs, to my ears.
> I like how coherent these are. They have done a great job tuning 3 vastly different driver technologies.


they use piezo ceramic plate for treble, the BA is for mids


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CoiL said:


> Because in real world, we don`t listen sine waves. Music is much more complex with all those different frequencies playing at same time and affecting driver response differently. For me it is quite simple fact which is hard to mearsure. I`m not firm believer of burn-in but have experienced non-brain-burn "burn-in" with 2 IEMs out of many - IT01 (not so much) and KPE (pretty "drastic" change).


Im semi believer of both physical burn in & brain burn....it happen to me drastically with  some earbuds and iem, even headphones like the Takstar Pro82 have drastic change. I think that temperature, pressure and humidity can inflect on driver performance and soundwave transmission too. If you are interested by music perception as well as hearing science, this Final Audio article is incredible.
https://snext-final.com/en/acoustics/

https://snext-final.com/files/user/movie/AuditoryTransduction_ja_subtitle_20180911.mp4?v=1538022650


----------



## Bartig

mathi8vadhanan said:


> What tips are you using with ****? I'm guessing you're not getting an ideal fit or there is unit variance.
> All stock tips were crap. With the MH755 large tips, **** was the only earphones with excellent sub-bass/mid-bass layering. **** was the only iem I tested today (KP, DM6, DT8, T2) that had sub-bass rumble on the JLIN track.  Being an open back design and larger 12mm driver, **** is able to move more air and has excellent soundstage and imaging.
> 
> 
> ...


Currently use the large stock tips; tried tips of the QT2, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and ZSN too.


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> Thanks for finding that out Slater. I didn't think 1MORE had anything to do with them. "12mm Ceramic Tweeter and a 13mm Dynamic Woofer". i may be sold already, regardless of the lack of any feedback or reviews.
> 
> Though the TUNAI PIANO also looks pretty cool. i have the DRUM which grew on me longer i had it.
> 
> ...


That's probably the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1 and others such as the Rosewill EX 500.


----------



## FastAndClean

Bartig said:


> Currently use the large stock tips; tried tips of the QT2, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and ZSN too.


the black stock tips are good, only the weird red ones are crap


----------



## Nimweth

Bartig said:


> Currently use the large stock tips; tried tips of the QT2, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore and ZSN too.


I'm using Spiral Dots, the wide bore preserves the treble extension and soundstage. As to the BA, on Ali Express it shows it as a type 30042.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Nimweth said:


> I'm using Spiral Dots on my ****, the wide bore really preserves the treble extension and soundstage. As to the BA, on Ali Express it shows it as a type 30042. Probably not a Knowles at that price!


Agree. Product listing does say unbranded 30042.


FastAndClean said:


> they use piezo ceramic plate for treble, the BA is for mids


You're right. I misread somewhere. 


FastAndClean said:


> the black stock tips are good, only the weird red ones are crap


The stock-large is not large enough for my ears. Sony's large are the only ones that fit me properly with these short nozzle iems.


----------



## Nimweth

Bartig said:


> Allright, so Jlin - Nyakinyua Rise is far from my favorite music, but it is a great technical test track! Because you keep on raving about it, I decided to put it against some of my favourites.
> 
> *****:*
> Great soundstage and instrument separation, with a mild thumping sub bass with rapid decay. Bass, mids and highs deliver less depth/ extension than on the less balanced tuned competitors.
> ...


Apart from the **** I only have the QT2 of those you compared. However, I found the QT2 to have a emphasised bass and slightly aggressive treble, with recessed mids. The **** does benefit from wide bore tips, a low impedance cable and lots of power, whereas the QT2 is very efficient and needs narrow bore tips to tame the top end. I must say I prefer the **** and also the C10 which is more balanced than the QT2.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> No sorry! Still reading lots of good things about them. Is the C10 an upgrade over other offerings in this price range?



No clue. Neither of my CCAs have arrived yet.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> That's probably the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1 and others such as the Rosewill EX 500.



Could even be made by the same ODM.

If I ordered a few thousand units, I could have a “Slater Audio X9” made in anodized pink if I wanted. That’s what the majority of companies are doing.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Could even be made by the same ODM.
> 
> If I ordered a few thousand units, I could have a “Slater Audio X9” made in anodized pink if I wanted. That’s what the majority of companies are doing.



I will have it in anodized royal purple please


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> That's probably the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1 and others such as the Rosewill EX 500.



Yeah, I love the DC1. I'm wondering if this set is open back like the **** or if it's merely just a mesh for aesthetics like say BK50?

Hadn't heard of the Rosewill ex500... any good?


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, I love the DC1. I'm wondering if this set is open back like the **** or if it's merely just a mesh for aesthetics like say BK50?
> 
> Hadn't heard of the Rosewill ex500... any good?


I don't know, I haven't got that one, I know it uses the same drivers.


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> I don't know, I haven't got that one, I know it uses the same drivers.



I'll find out soon cos just bought it on Amazon for £9.95


----------



## PCgaming4ever

Anyone seen the Revonext QT5 1DD+1BA


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> That's probably the same driver assembly as the Artiste DC1 and others such as the Rosewill EX 500.



So after much digging i found the ProStereo L2 goes in South Asia around $25-30. That £69.99 on Amazon Uk doesn't seem such a good deal after all lol


----------



## Slater (Mar 4, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, I love the DC1. I'm wondering if this set is open back like the **** or if it's merely just a mesh for aesthetics like say BK50?
> 
> Hadn't heard of the Rosewill ex500... any good?



BK50 is fully open in the back. It is not just for aesthetics.

And yeah, I like the Rosewill. If you want to know more, just search for Artiste DC1 to read people’s impressions (as way more people have the DC1 than the EX500).

I did mod my EX500 for a bit better sound. I’m running totally open nozzles, as the nozzle filter was choking the sound.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 4, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> they use piezo ceramic plate for treble, the BA is for mids


+1 Yup!...this is why they sound so good and can compete with higher tier! Cheers! 

I believe, the **** is the only IEM with this type of set-up! ...Well? maybe for now.


----------



## MrDelicious

MrDelicious said:


> Do signatures like this exist in the sub-100 market? Narrow bass focus, linear mids and no weird-ass bumps and peaks in the upper mids and treble.


Anyone?


----------



## DynamicEars

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone?



ibasso IT01 is the closest, since other chifi is normally goes up from 2khz and peak at 2.5-3khz. Advanced GT3 is start going up from 4khz. Its a V shaped sound signature, not chasing a harman target response. or try sony MH755 since its very cheap one, but becareful of counterfeits


----------



## CoiL (Mar 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


>



Oh, I totally forgot aboout this regarding KPE 12kHz "peak". You see how that "peak" has GONE AWAY with some "burn-in" ! That`s probably why I don`t hear it!
End of "arguing" about that "peak" 



DynamicEars said:


> ibasso IT01 is the closest, since other chifi is normally goes up from 2khz and peak at 2.5-3khz. Advanced GT3 is start going up from 4khz. Its a V shaped sound signature, not chasing a harman target response. or try sony MH755 since its very cheap one, but becareful of counterfeits


Agree. IT01 would be pretty close to that and after some playtime/burn-in it is rather U-shaped to my ears than V-shape.


----------



## MrDelicious

DynamicEars said:


> ibasso IT01 is the closest, since other chifi is normally goes up from 2khz and peak at 2.5-3khz. Advanced GT3 is start going up from 4khz. Its a V shaped sound signature, not chasing a harman target response. or try sony MH755 since its very cheap one, but becareful of counterfeits


Good call, the IT01 is been something I've been eyeing and forgot about. 

GT3 Superbass is barely V-shaped though. Using the treble or reference filters adds some definition, but no sparkle really. Mids are still prioritized over treble with either filter. With the bass filter, that I prefer, it's very much L-shaped.


----------



## DynamicEars

MrDelicious said:


> Good call, the IT01 is been something I've been eyeing and forgot about.
> 
> GT3 Superbass is barely V-shaped though. Using the treble or reference filters adds some definition, but no sparkle really. Mids are still prioritized over treble with either filter. With the bass filter, that I prefer, it's very much L-shaped.



I never heard Gt3 myself, but your FR is compensated, I saw other RAW FR, they indeed a v shaped towards U shaped without high mids boost. I guess the closest one under $100 is IT01, I looked at bqeyz they are good but the FR isnt something youre looking for, like mostly modern chifi, they start climbing up from 2 khz and their hills are at 2.5-3 khz. Unless you wanna try something else.


----------



## SiggyFraud

BadReligionPunk said:


> Did you notice any change to bass or highs with the screen change? The stock screens kind of eat up a lot of surface area.


A little more air perhaps? But can't really tell if it's the new screen that actually does it, or if it's in my head. Anyway, it seems logical, as the mesh seems to provide a better flow that the grille. I'll probably end up changing the grilles in my other IEMs to mesh.


----------



## MrDelicious

DynamicEars said:


> I never heard Gt3 myself, but your FR is compensated, I saw other RAW FR, they indeed a v shaped towards U shaped without high mids boost. I guess the closest one under $100 is IT01, I looked at bqeyz they are good but the FR isnt something youre looking for, like mostly modern chifi, they start climbing up from 2 khz and their hills are at 2.5-3 khz. Unless you wanna try something else.


Graph is raw, crinacle doesn't compensate. They're just really fairly dark IEM's.

And no, not looking for anything different really. I quite like this signature but don't want to use the GT3 as beaters. Only similar pair I've found are the Oriveti Basic which are pretty damn close but seem to be EOL and my current pair has seen better days.

IT looks promising, thanks for the help!


----------



## QBANIN (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi! I own ZS6, BQ3, AS10 and C10 which I love most for it's deep sub bass and balanced signature. Now I'm thinking to try Auglamour F300. Would it be an upgrade over C10 for a basshead guy?


----------



## CoiL

QBANIN said:


> Hi! I own ZS6, BQ3, AS10 and C10 which I love most for it's deep sub bass and balanced signature. Now I'm thinking to try Auglamour F300. Would it be an upgrade over C10 for a basshead guy?


No.


----------



## DynamicEars

QBANIN said:


> Hi! I own ZS6, BQ3, AS10 and C10 which I love most for it's deep sub bass and balanced signature. Now I'm thinking to try Auglamour F300. Would it be an upgrade over C10 for a basshead guy?



 I think your BQ3, AS10, C10, ZS6 all aof them are superior than F300. Definitely wont be an upgrade. Your upgrade will be on $100 above..


----------



## DynamicEars

sorry double post, connection error


----------



## QBANIN

DynamicEars said:


> I think your BQ3, AS10, C10, ZS6 all aof them are superior than F300. Definitely wont be an upgrade. Your upgrade will be on $100 above..



What about C16? AS10 is the only no-DD iem I have and I like it's SS except subbass which roll off pretty fast comparing to C10.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Mar 5, 2019)

QBANIN said:


> Hi! I own ZS6, BQ3, AS10 and C10 which I love most for it's deep sub bass and balanced signature. Now I'm thinking to try Auglamour F300. Would it be an upgrade over C10 for a basshead guy?


For Basshead and balanced signature you need NiceHCK EP10. $15 and sounds great. Bass will rattle your teeth. I have EQ'd them to +20 DB at 30-60hz and pushed 60% of an 800mw amp into them and they took it like a champ. My teeth rattled and I couldn't see because my head was shaking too hard.


----------



## QBANIN

BadReligionPunk said:


> For Basshead and balanced signature you need NiceHCK EP10. $15 and sounds great. Bass will rattle your teeth. I have EQ'd them to +20 DB at 30-60hz and pushed 60% of an 800mw amp into them and they took it like a champ. My teeth rattled and I couldn't see because my head was shaking too hard.


Unfortunately I need iems equipped with a 2-pin connector so I can use my Bluetooth module.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 5, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Oh, I totally forgot aboout this regarding KPE 12kHz "peak". You see how that "peak" has GONE AWAY with some "burn-in" ! That`s probably why I don`t hear it!
> End of "arguing" about that "peak"
> .



The peak on my pair decided to stay , also on all Android measurements the peak is there
if you read the text next to the measurements (before and after burn in) he removed them once and put them back latter


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm) (Mar 5, 2019)

QBANIN said:


> What about C16? AS10 is the only no-DD iem I have and I like it's SS except subbass which roll off pretty fast comparing to C10.



The C16 is a clear step-up over the AS10. More clarity, better soundstage and instrument separation, stronger and deeper bass, more detail. The AS10 is warmer and darker sounding , instruments have nice texture, it is lighter and more comfortable (the C16 is relatively heavy and can work itself out of your ears a bit). The AS10 is not bad sounding by any means and probably better suited for longer listening sessions. EDIT: Actually listening to some classical music on them right now for testing, I don't feel like taking them out of my ears.


----------



## QBANIN

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> The C16 is a clear step-up over the AS10. More clarity, better soundstage and instrument separation, stronger and deeper bass, more detail. The AS10 is warmer and darker sounding , instruments have nice texture, it is lighter and more comfortable (the C16 is relatively heavy and can work itself out of your ears a bit). The AS10 is not bad sounding by any means and probably better suited for longer listening sessions. EDIT: Actually listening to some classical music on them right now for testing, I don't feel like taking them out of my ears.



How about C16 vs C10?


----------



## HungryPanda

QBANIN said:


> How about C16 vs C10?


 about £53


----------



## CoiL (Mar 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> The peak on my pair decided to stay , also on all Android measurements the peak is there
> if you read the text next to the measurements (before and after burn in) he removed them once and put them back latter


Take a look at different measurements from different ppl - some don`t have such strong peak at all and some have it only one channel.
I`m still suspecting that this might be caused by insertion depth and tips used.
Anyway, whatever, don`t care, don`t get affected by this personally and enjoy my KPE more than any other IEM I`ve had


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 5, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Take a look at different measurements from different ppl - some don`t have such strong peak at all


agree, on the German site there is no narrow peak in the upper treble too, maybe i didn't run them enough, however i dont mind it, i kind of like it 
also they are very tip dependent, the tips can change their sound drastically, that is probably the reason for the difference in those measurements


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

QBANIN said:


> How about C16 vs C10?



The C16 is like an improved C10. More clarity, tighter bass, more holophonic soundstage, better instrument separation.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

QBANIN said:


> How about C16 vs C10?


Neither of them are basshead. 

What's your issue with BQ3? A little eq to rectify that sub bass roll off and they can get close to basshead territory.  

Might possibly try KZ ES4. They are legit basshead.  Can also take a dose of eq and amp to rattle. However they are legit good and under appreciated IMO. Nice warm smooth tonality,  with enough bass to make trap, hip-hop, reggae,  dancehall,  fun. I currently use these as my active wear wireless earphones using the TRN BT20. Love them.  Some gripes could be that 3k peak can get shout at high volumes.  Eq it out if it's a bother. Doesn't really rear its head to me though.  Especially with genres mentioned.


----------



## theresanarc

Looking for something with the best noise-isolation possible under $30ish because I wanna use them on a bus which is loud. Don't care much about sound quality because I'll try to listen to them as quiet as possible on the bus and not at home so that's why I wanna keep it under budget. For sound signature, as long as it's bright and not bass-heavy then it's fine.

I have Einsear T2s, KZ EDR-1s, and Remax RM-610Ds (which sound really nice and are not bass heavy) but none of them have good noise isolation and the Einsear's also have a bigger nozzle which isn't good for my small ears. These three also all have a problem with the wire, it picks up microphonics which is annoying on a shaky bus.


----------



## DBaldock9

theresanarc said:


> Looking for something with the best noise-isolation possible under $30ish because I wanna use them on a bus which is loud. Don't care much about sound quality because I'll try to listen to them as quiet as possible on the bus and not at home so that's why I wanna keep it under budget. For sound signature, as long as it's bright and not bass-heavy then it's fine.
> 
> I have Einsear T2s, KZ EDR-1s, and Remax RM-610Ds (which sound really nice and are not bass heavy) but none of them have good noise isolation and the Einsear's also have a bigger nozzle which isn't good for my small ears. These three also all have a problem with the wire, it picks up microphonics which is annoying on a shaky bus.



The Remax RM-600M is a small, Single Balanced Armature earphone, which sounds good (without too much Bass), and provides good isolation (when used with correctly fitted ear tips).
https://smile.amazon.com/Trend-REMAX-RM-600M-Moving-Earphone/dp/B01FWBADSK


----------



## Bartig

theresanarc said:


> Looking for something with the best noise-isolation possible under $30ish because I wanna use them on a bus which is loud. Don't care much about sound quality because I'll try to listen to them as quiet as possible on the bus and not at home so that's why I wanna keep it under budget. For sound signature, as long as it's bright and not bass-heavy then it's fine.
> 
> I have Einsear T2s, KZ EDR-1s, and Remax RM-610Ds (which sound really nice and are not bass heavy) but none of them have good noise isolation and the Einsear's also have a bigger nozzle which isn't good for my small ears. These three also all have a problem with the wire, it picks up microphonics which is annoying on a shaky bus.


This may seem crazy in this topic but the truly wireless QCY QS1 come in really recommended. They block noise great and sound fantastic too. Balanced, fairly detailed and with a non-overpowering but still sweet bass.


----------



## Slater

QBANIN said:


> Unfortunately I need iems equipped with a 2-pin connector so I can use my Bluetooth module.



You could buy a decent set of 2-pin IEMs for cheaper than those adapters LOL

I mean, you’re using it with Bluetooth. It’s not like you need $1k Andromedas


----------



## rad7 (Mar 5, 2019)

QBANIN said:


> Hi! I own ZS6, BQ3, AS10 and C10 which I love most for it's deep sub bass and balanced signature. Now I'm thinking to try Auglamour F300. Would it be an upgrade over C10 for a basshead guy?



I believe ibasso IT01 would be a good upgrade since you are a basshead.

Edit: Sorry, I just realized that you may not be willing to spend $100. In that case, ignore my recommendation.


----------



## rad7

BadReligionPunk said:


> Neither of them are basshead.
> 
> What's your issue with BQ3? A little eq to rectify that sub bass roll off and they can get close to basshead territory.
> 
> Might possibly try KZ ES4. They are legit basshead.  Can also take a dose of eq and amp to rattle. However they are legit good and under appreciated IMO. Nice warm smooth tonality,  with enough bass to make trap, hip-hop, reggae,  dancehall,  fun. I currently use these as my active wear wireless earphones using the TRN BT20. Love them.  Some gripes could be that 3k peak can get shout at high volumes.  Eq it out if it's a bother. Doesn't really rear its head to me though.  Especially with genres mentioned.



Agree! I keep going back to my ES4s often when I listen to downtempo & psybient trance music. The bass is strong & punchy on these and mids are not too bad as well unlike most other KZs at this price point.


----------



## QBANIN (Mar 5, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> What's your issue with BQ3?



My BQ3s are either defective, out of phase or something else is wrong with drivers. They sound weird and why listening to frequency response test either left or right iem is louder depending on the frequency range. Definitely BQEYZ QC needs improvement.

Atm C10 is my favorite chi-fi.


----------



## QBANIN

rad7 said:


> I believe ibasso IT01 would be a good upgrade since you are a basshead.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I just realized that you may not be willing to spend $100. In that case, ignore my recommendation.



AFAIK IT01s don't have 2-pin connectors.


----------



## rad7

QBANIN said:


> AFAIK IT01s don't have 2-pin connectors.



Oh, I did not realize that you are looking for one with a 2 pin connector. Yeah, IT01 comes with a mmcx connector.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

QBANIN said:


> My BQ3s are either defective, out of phase or something else is wrong with drivers. They sound weird and why listening to frequency response test either left or right iem is louder depending on the frequency range. Definitely BQEYZ QC needs improvement.
> 
> Atm C10 is my favorite chi-fi.



C10 is pretty Dope! Its just a nice balanced, clean sounding, do everything IEM. 

Shame about the BQ3. Whats the postage to Estonia from where you are? Maybe @CoiL could fix em for you? LOL. Maybe you could open them up and try yourself. I have been wondering what kind of BA they are using in their IEMS. That treble is definite step up from KZ/CCA.


----------



## HungryPanda

I actually prefer my BQ3 over the C10


----------



## jekostas (Mar 5, 2019)

My exhaustive review of the ****



Spoiler














Spoiler











TL;dr


Spoiler



Negative 5 out of 5 stars, would crush in a vice again


----------



## mbwilson111

jekostas said:


> My exhaustive review of the ****



Good job on the review.   No further comment as I do not have them nor have I plans to get them.


----------



## weedophile (Mar 5, 2019)

jekostas said:


> My exhaustive review of the ****
> 
> Negative 5 out of 5 stars, would crush in a vice again



Mind if u can share why they are so bad?

Edit: Saw ur post history and u mentioned the reason.

But have u tried tip rolling? I noticed the stock eartips was on which i didnt tried. That might be the reason as the tips are a moldy mess lol.

Either way u could have kept the drivers for future use xD just my opinion


----------



## jekostas (Mar 5, 2019)

weedophile said:


> Mind if u can share why they are so bad?



The **** sounds like everything is being filtered through a pair of socks.  I tried different tips, I tried a different cable, god help me I even tried burn-in.  Nothing helped.

Good build quality, though.  They took a remarkable amount of force to crush in the vice so I guess that's a positive.


----------



## mbwilson111

jekostas said:


> The **** sounds like everything is being filtered through a pair of socks.  I tried different tips, I tried a different cable, god help me I even tried burn-in.  Nothing helped.
> 
> Good build quality, though.  They took a remarkable amount of force to crush in the vice so I guess that's a positive.



Is there a chance they were out of phase?


----------



## jekostas

mbwilson111 said:


> Is there a chance they were out of phase?



Connectors are MMCX, not two-pin.  If they were out of phase they were wired that way from the factory.  Not encouraging either way.


----------



## weedophile

@jekostas dang, might be a case of poor QC. i've heard good things abt them and similarly good things from them


----------



## weedophile

theresanarc said:


> Looking for something with the best noise-isolation possible under $30ish because I wanna use them on a bus which is loud. Don't care much about sound quality because I'll try to listen to them as quiet as possible on the bus and not at home so that's why I wanna keep it under budget. For sound signature, as long as it's bright and not bass-heavy then it's fine.
> 
> I have Einsear T2s, KZ EDR-1s, and Remax RM-610Ds (which sound really nice and are not bass heavy) but none of them have good noise isolation and the Einsear's also have a bigger nozzle which isn't good for my small ears. These three also all have a problem with the wire, it picks up microphonics which is annoying on a shaky bus.


U can try wearing the cables over ear, microphonics will be reduced.

The Tennmak Piano (single DD) is small, and they seal really well and cheap too but u will need to get a seperate MMCX cable. Otherwise its brother, the Tennmak Pro is good too (double DD, darker signature, might not suit ur taste) but they have longer nozzles which may be a bad fit for u. Otherwise the MEMT X5 (single DD, darker signature) is also small, but they need to be worn over ears and switched sides. Seems like hybrids might be better for u since u prefer a brighter signature


----------



## jibberish (Mar 5, 2019)

theresanarc said:


> Looking for something with the best noise-isolation possible under $30ish because I wanna use them on a bus which is loud. Don't care much about sound quality because I'll try to listen to them as quiet as possible on the bus and not at home so that's why I wanna keep it under budget. For sound signature, as long as it's bright and not bass-heavy then it's fine.
> 
> I have Einsear T2s, KZ EDR-1s, and Remax RM-610Ds (which sound really nice and are not bass heavy) but none of them have good noise isolation and the Einsear's also have a bigger nozzle which isn't good for my small ears. These three also all have a problem with the wire, it picks up microphonics which is annoying on a shaky bus.


KZ ZS4 is by far the best isolating IEMs I have, and I know others here have said the same. They do have very strong bass performance, so I'm not sure if the tuning would be to your liking.  They isolate so well that you could listen to them at a reasonable volume on the bus and probably won't be overwhelmed by the bass performance.

There are plenty of reviews of the ZS4 floating around, you could take a look at them and see if you think the sound signature would work out for you.

Edit: the stock cable that comes with it was also very uncomfortable for me until I ripped out the memory guide wires, so there's that to consider as well.


----------



## jibberish

I just randomly happened to notice that a seller on amazon.com is selling the green version of the TFZ Series 2 for $10 with Prime shipping.  I wasn't even in the market for them, but figured I couldn't pass up that price. The cable, carrying pouch, and tips are probably worth that price.


----------



## gbrgbr (Mar 5, 2019)

Would I be right in assuming the CCA C10 uses a KZ "Para-A" connector?

Edit : and does it have a short nozzle ? I get a good fit with the KZ ZSR but not with the ZSA.


----------



## ShakyJake

jibberish said:


> I just randomly happened to notice that a seller on amazon.com is selling the green version of the TFZ Series 2 for $10 with Prime shipping.  I wasn't even in the market for them, but figured I couldn't pass up that price. The cable, carrying pouch, and tips are probably worth that price.



Thanks for the heads up. It will probably be a sidegrade from my other IEMs, but I'm a sucker for good deals.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 5, 2019)

weedophile said:


> dang, might be a case of poor QC. i've heard good things abt them and similarly good things from them



+1 Agree...It's a possibilty "QC" was a big factor in this situation.


----------



## weedophile

1clearhead said:


> +1 Agree...It's a possibilty "QC" was a big factor in this situation.


Possibly, but a dead man IEM cant talk


----------



## jekostas

If it was a QC issue it was an amazing one because both earpieces sounded equally bad, even with a replacement cable.


----------



## CoiL

BadReligionPunk said:


> Shame about the BQ3. Whats the postage to Estonia from where you are? Maybe @CoiL could fix em for you? LOL. Maybe you could open them up and try yourself. I have been wondering what kind of BA they are using in their IEMS. That treble is definite step up from KZ/CCA.


I`m not sure I could help him. There seems to be something defective or elements are un-balanced and out of tune.


jekostas said:


> My exhaustive review of the ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!

Poor You though, seems it was a REALLY BAD pair You got ;(


----------



## Dustry

Haven't purchased any IEMs since my almost simultaneous purchases of **** and C10 few months ago.

I keep switching between the too every other week. I love how comfortable and fun and sonically accurate C10 sound. But then I get a bit overwhelmed and switch to **** and get blown away by soundstage, detail and instrument separation and neutrality. But then I get a bit underwhelmed with analytical'ity of **** (and frankly they are not most comfortable pair with short nozzles and heavy weight) and switch back to C10 for some fun, and then it starts all over again.


----------



## Bartig

The more I listen to the **** and compare them to others, like the Artiste DC1 for example, the more I notice how the timbre of male vocals on the **** is just soooo off. They all sounds same-y warm, a bit tinny and... well, just off. 

Switching from the **** to the DC1 and it feels vocals immediately come alive.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jekostas said:


> If it was a QC issue it was an amazing one because both earpieces sounded equally bad, even with a replacement cable.


Anyway you could photo the Knowles driver and prove to us its a fake?


----------



## loomisjohnson

Bartig said:


> The more I listen to the **** and compare them to others, like the Artiste DC1 for example, the more I notice how the timbre of male vocals on the **** is just soooo off. They all sounds same-y warm, a bit tinny and... well, just off.
> 
> Switching from the **** to the DC1 and it feels vocals immediately come alive.


we're witnessing the unvarying evolutionary process of a new chifi iem--uniformly gushing praise, followed by critical reevaluation, followed by moving on to the next new discovery, and so on forever. i've been a fan of the ****'s progeny and so will probably succumb at some point, but it's good to hear opposing viewpoints from respected members.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 6, 2019)

Dustry said:


> Haven't purchased any IEMs since my almost simultaneous purchases of **** and C10 few months ago.
> 
> I keep switching between the too every other week. I love how comfortable and fun and sonically accurate C10 sound. But then I get a bit overwhelmed and switch to **** and get blown away by soundstage, detail and instrument separation and neutrality. But then I get a bit underwhelmed with analytical'ity of **** (and frankly they are not most comfortable pair with short nozzles and heavy weight) and switch back to C10 for some fun, and then it starts all over again.


Haha!...Sounds similar to my routine! But, as far as the **** goes? ever since the first day receiving them, I've changed the default silicone ear tips to aftermarket narrow-bore silicone ear tips. Since then, they have been one of my best "budget" purchases this year for their rare three-way neutral and natural sounding signature set-up!


----------



## thebigredpolos

jibberish said:


> I just randomly happened to notice that a seller on amazon.com is selling the green version of the TFZ Series 2 for $10 with Prime shipping.  I wasn't even in the market for them, but figured I couldn't pass up that price. The cable, carrying pouch, and tips are probably worth that price.


Sad day, I missed it!  I'm not really in the market for the Series 2, but for all the accessories, I'd pay $10 for them!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Accurate descrition bro. How can treble can be THAT detailed and gentle at same time....this is the **** miracle.


That GIF is classic 90s of Bollywood


----------



## FastAndClean

jekostas said:


> My exhaustive review of the ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is the sound after that mod, is it more open?


----------



## jekostas

FastAndClean said:


> how is the sound after that mod, is it more open?



Very open, very airy.  Great separation, too.  Unfortunately it also made them a bit sharp.


----------



## oriole

KZ EDR2 >> GGMM C800 > KZ ZSE > Rock Zircon > QKZ DM200

Didn't expect anything for $4, but EDR2 sound really good to me. Thanks for suggesting these, I'm definitely buying spares.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jekostas said:


> My exhaustive review of the ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW....i know that **** will have mitiged impressions...due to how the treble is rendered (not very sparkly, kind of crunchy if we can say)...wich perhaps explain you hear it as ''filtered trough pair of socks''....can I know what was your audio source as well as music you listen too???


----------



## jekostas

I listen to a wide variety of music (folk, rock, alt, indie, pop, metal, classical, bit of hip-hop) from FLACs and 320kb MP3s.  
Sources were my Huawei Mate 10 or an ExtremPro X1 (ESS 9023-based) USB DAC from phone and computer.

Sources really aren't an issue here.  My daily drivers are Sony EX800STs and they sound excellent with everything listed.  I have other cheap knockaround headphones like the MH755 and Senzer S20 that also sound great with that setup.  I absolutely accept the fact that I could have gotten a lemon, but as I stated, both earpieces sounded identical even with cable swaps.

Also, someone try the Senzer S20.  They're fantastic 5.5MM microdriver IEMs.


----------



## toddy0191 (Mar 6, 2019)

jekostas said:


> My exhaustive review of the ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crushed it!

On a serious note though, do you crush everything you don't like in a vice?

I personally really like the signature of the **** and find them very similar sounding to my Etymotic HF3 which are the most neutral IEM I have.


----------



## jekostas

No, I just really, really hated the ****.  Very cathartic.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jekostas said:


> I listen to a wide variety of music (folk, rock, alt, indie, pop, metal, classical, bit of hip-hop) from FLACs and 320kb MP3s.
> Sources were my Huawei Mate 10 or an ExtremPro X1 (ESS 9023-based) USB DAC from phone and computer.
> 
> Sources really aren't an issue here.  My daily drivers are Sony EX800STs and they sound excellent with everything listed.  I have other cheap knockaround headphones like the MH755 and Senzer S20 that also sound great with that setup.  I absolutely accept the fact that I could have gotten a lemon, but as I stated, both earpieces sounded identical even with cable swaps.
> ...



Senzer S20 look interesting.

Hum, must admit its '''''''_POSSIBLE '''''' _that your phone or little usb dac wasnt enough powerfull to open up **** sound, because they ahve great clarity, but sure a unique treble that will not excell to underline timbre or texture, but will never sound too harsh or bright too. Anyway, my LG G6 will make the **** sound dull and more opaque in treble, wich will stole imaging clarity. As well, bass will be more loose and have less mid bass punch.


----------



## jekostas (Mar 6, 2019)

The DAC I'm using can put 1.32V in to a 33ohm load, way, way more than is necessary to run the ****.  Look up measurements for the Speaka USB DAC, it's identical.


----------



## Slater

oriole said:


> KZ EDR2 >> GGMM C800 > KZ ZSE > Rock Zircon > QKZ DM200
> 
> Didn't expect anything for $4, but EDR2 sound really good to me. Thanks for suggesting these, I'm definitely buying spares.



If you’re gonna pick up spares, I’d pick up at least (1) EDR1.

Because EDR1>>EDR2


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jekostas said:


> I listen to a wide variety of music (folk, rock, alt, indie, pop, metal, classical, bit of hip-hop) from FLACs and 320kb MP3s.
> Sources were my Huawei Mate 10 or an ExtremPro X1 (ESS 9023-based) USB DAC from phone and computer.
> 
> Sources really aren't an issue here.  My daily drivers are Sony EX800STs and they sound excellent with everything listed.  I have other cheap knockaround headphones like the MH755 and Senzer S20 that also sound great with that setup.  I absolutely accept the fact that I could have gotten a lemon, but as I stated, both earpieces sounded identical even with cable swaps.
> ...


**** is good imo but not even close to EX800ST. I fully understand now. HAHA!


----------



## Bartig

WOW. These Senzers are out of this world!


----------



## harry501501

lol. I got a surprise package thru the mail today from Aliexpress... a pair of CCA C10 which I never ordered... or so i thought. I had originally bought them before the Chinese holiday but I went thru the cancellation process straight away as i couldn't be bothered with the delay (which was stupid as i went and bought them after the Chinese holidays anyway). Seems it didn't actually go thru with the cancellation so i have second set the exact same colour as my other ones.

Ah well, eBay it is.


----------



## harry501501

MrDelicious said:


> Good call, the IT01 is been something I've been eyeing and forgot about.
> 
> GT3 Superbass is barely V-shaped though. Using the treble or reference filters adds some definition, but no sparkle really. Mids are still prioritized over treble with either filter. With the bass filter, that I prefer, it's very much L-shaped.



The BGVP DMG has very good sub bass.


----------



## eclein

Hey anyone have TRN V30 yet and I saw a V60 also somewhere....any info? Any listening?


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> lol. I got a surprise package thru the mail today from Aliexpress... a pair of CCA C10 which I never ordered... or so i thought. I had originally bought them before the Chinese holiday but I went thru the cancellation process straight away as i couldn't be bothered with the delay (which was stupid as i went and bought them after the Chinese holidays anyway). Seems it didn't actually go thru with the cancellation so i have second set the exact same colour as my other ones.
> 
> Ah well, eBay it is.



So were they free? Or did you still pay for the extra set?


----------



## MrDelicious

harry501501 said:


> The BGVP DMG has very good sub bass.


Way too wonky in the treble though.


----------



## Bartig

eclein said:


> Hey anyone have TRN V30 yet and I saw a V60 also somewhere....any info? Any listening?


Avoid the V60. Extreme unbalanced V-shaped with surpressed mids.


----------



## cqtek

If anyone is interested in knowing my opinion about Tanchjim Cora, here you have my review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-cora.23610/reviews#review-21731

On the other hand, I'm very happy that @Nymphonomaniac will recover his old photo in his profile again. 

Peace bro.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Nicehck N3 should be up in the next couple of days. I think it's very telling that the third language on the back of the packaging is Japanese. While I was listening to these I was constantly reminded of my old Audio Technical ATH-AD700s, and I can imagine that these are the kind of headphones someone would use to listen to anime soundtracks


----------



## antdroid (Mar 7, 2019)

I just got in the TRN V30. It's a bit bright. Seems like theres a big peak at the 3-6KHz region but I have yet to measure them. Just got them in. They look and feel a tad cheap and the grill popped off already (its a sticker), but it's easy to put it back on. Other than that, I was surprised they were only $20. Compared to the TRN V20, these's are significantly better. I thought the V20 sounded like smelly garbage.


Update: Ok I ran measurements. There is a little hump there, and a bigger one in the upper treble.


----------



## djmakemynight

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck N3 should be up in the next couple of days. I think it's very telling that the third language on the back of the packaging is Japanese. While I was listening to these I was constantly reminded of my old Audio Technical ATH-AD700s, and I can imagine that these are the kind of headphones someone would use to listen to anime soundtracks



Wow, the N3 sounds like open-back headphones? That would be pretty impressive.


----------



## Slater

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck N3 should be up in the next couple of days. I think it's very telling that the third language on the back of the packaging is Japanese. While I was listening to these I was constantly reminded of my old Audio Technical ATH-AD700s, and I can imagine that these are the kind of headphones someone would use to listen to anime soundtracks



Might be good for anime?

@Nabillion_786, where u at?

You’re always on the lookout for good anime IEMs, right?


----------



## Punkyyy

How would i like tinaudio t2 compared to cca c10 and rock zircon which are both great? Are they worth getting at all? I'm just looking to explore and see what kind of a sound i really enjoy


----------



## Nabillion_786 (Mar 8, 2019)

Slater said:


> Might be good for anime?
> 
> @Nabillion_786, where u at?
> 
> You’re always on the lookout for good anime IEMs, right?


Haha, yep! And still looking... Literally been through millions of chifi iems and none suffice for me so far. I think it's about time I get my ears checked out theres a good chance that's where the problem has been lying at all these days


----------



## TechnoidFR

eclein said:


> Hey anyone have TRN V30 yet and I saw a V60 also somewhere....any info? Any listening?



I'll receive them soon. But I don't think that is v60 with new body.




Punkyyy said:


> How would i like tinaudio t2 compared to cca c10 and rock zircon which are both great? Are they worth getting at all? I'm just looking to explore and see what kind of a sound i really enjoy



They are totally different. 
T2 are neutral but personallyy I found them not very technical, too cold and and boring. In prefer yin V2

C10 is the best technically. Aerial, balanced, detail, good imaging, very enjoyable. Zs7 is more fun and impactive 

Rock zircon is far more limited than C10 and a bassy earphone. It begins to be old and chifi have an explosion in regards of quality this last months



antdroid said:


> I just got in the TRN V30. It's a bit bright. Seems like theres a big peak at the 3-6KHz region but I have yet to measure them. Just got them in. They look and feel a tad cheap and the grill popped off already (its a sticker), but it's easy to put it back on. Other than that, I was surprised they were only $20. Compared to the TRN V20, these's are significantly better. I thought the V20 sounded like smelly garbage.
> 
> 
> Update: Ok I ran measurements. There is a little hump there, and a bigger one in the upper treble.



Interesting. 



darmanastartes said:


> My review of the Nicehck N3 should be up in the next couple of days. I think it's very telling that the third language on the back of the packaging is Japanese. While I was listening to these I was constantly reminded of my old Audio Technical ATH-AD700s, and I can imagine that these are the kind of headphones someone would use to listen to anime soundtracks



I continue to burn them and reach 200h. I am not satisfied with the rendering. 

But if you like zs6, you'll like n3 I think


----------



## darmanastartes

djmakemynight said:


> Wow, the N3 sounds like open-back headphones? That would be pretty impressive.


Just in terms of frequency response, the N3's soundstage is pretty average imo.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Anybody have an N3 they are looking to move at a substantial loss, lemme know? Sounds like an interesting IEM.


----------



## HungryPanda

Not selling mine


----------



## Jecht Auron

Seems like **** are preferred IEM. Been thinking of getting a pair but never used aliexpress. Was wondering what people use for payment like a Visa gift card type of  burner card. Dont want to use my normal credit card or bank card. Tried searching for them on Amazon but they are not there.


----------



## Slater (Mar 8, 2019)

Jecht Auron said:


> Seems like **** are preferred IEM. Been thinking of getting a pair but never used aliexpress. Was wondering what people use for payment like a Visa gift card type of  burner card. Dont want to use my normal credit card or bank card. Tried searching for them on Amazon but they are not there.



I have a card I exclusively use for online purchases only. I capped the credit limit at a fairly low amount, so in case it’s stolen there’s not much damage that can be done (not that I’d be responsible for the fraudulent charges anyways).

Having a separate card makes it easy to identify and change at the 1st sign of trouble. All activity related to the card (by me or anyone else) generates instant alerts to my phone. Never had a problem.

Although now Aliexpress accepts PayPal, which would be even more secure. They didn’t years ago.


----------



## Jecht Auron

Slater said:


> I have a card I exclusively use for online purchases only. I capped the credit limit at a fairly low amount, so in case it’s stolen there’s not much damage that can be done (not that I’d be responsible for the fraudulent charges anyways).
> 
> Having a separate card makes it easy to identify and change at the 1st sign of trouble. All activity related to the card (by me or anyone else) generates instant alerts to my phone. Never had a problem.
> 
> Although now Aliexpress accepts PayPal, which would be even more secure. They didn’t years ago.


That's what I figured. Thanks for confirming that and I'll look in to a card for just that. First still have get the ones you recommend for me. It's nice to know there are good sounding iems that doesnt have to break the bank. Again I thank you for your input and experience.


----------



## Broquen (Mar 8, 2019)

Slater said:


> I have a card I exclusively use for online purchases only. I capped the credit limit at a fairly low amount, so in case it’s stolen there’s not much damage that can be done (not that I’d be responsible for the fraudulent charges anyways).
> 
> Having a separate card makes it easy to identify and change at the 1st sign of trouble. All activity related to the card (by me or anyone else) generates instant alerts to my phone. Never had a problem.
> 
> Although now Aliexpress accepts PayPal, which would be even more secure. They didn’t years ago.



PayPal is my option too. And not sure if everywhere, but apart of this, in Spain you can have VISA rechargeable cards. You can put just the amount of money you need to pay your purchase, most times just before is needed, and leave it with e.g. 5€ when is not in use. I do it with bank app.


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## audio123

My take on the Lypertek Bevi. A nice everyday carry iem with a light bass expression, personally prefer this over the Final E3000. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## DBaldock9

audio123 said:


> My take on the Lypertek Bevi. A nice everyday carry iem with a light bass expression, personally prefer this over the Final E3000. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Is it just me, or does anyone else think those look like grease guns for Zerk fittings?


----------



## bizzazz

If you have a Citi credit card, you can generate temporary credit card numbers with spend and expiry limits.



Jecht Auron said:


> Seems like **** are preferred IEM. Been thinking of getting a pair but never used aliexpress. Was wondering what people use for payment like a Visa gift card type of  burner card. Dont want to use my normal credit card or bank card. Tried searching for them on Amazon but they are not there.


----------



## Slater

bizzazz said:


> If you have a Citi credit card, you can generate temporary credit card numbers with spend and expiry limits.



Genius! About time someone came up with this feature!


----------



## vessel

jibberish said:


> I just randomly happened to notice that a seller on amazon.com is selling the green version of the TFZ Series 2 for $10 with Prime shipping.  I wasn't even in the market for them, but figured I couldn't pass up that price. The cable, carrying pouch, and tips are probably worth that price.



I wanted to thank you for sharing this, my Series 2 arrived and it was definitely $10 well spent. They are an ugly green but sound great for the money and seem very comfortable.


----------



## youngbbx

Looking for something dark with rolled off treble. Any ideas?


----------



## DynamicEars

youngbbx said:


> Looking for something dark with rolled off treble. Any ideas?



 Tanchjim Darkside?


----------



## weedophile

FastAndClean said:


>


Got exactly the same setup! Even the 2.5mm. only the tips are different xD


----------



## weedophile

Got the JC ally cable and it came with a case. Pretty nice!


----------



## FastAndClean

weedophile said:


> Got exactly the same setup! Even the 2.5mm. only the tips are different xD


you even have the Sabaj Da3 like me


----------



## weedophile

FastAndClean said:


> you even have the Sabaj Da3 like me


Wow i didnt realised that, the setup is damn good!


----------



## FastAndClean

weedophile said:


> Wow i didnt realised that, the setup is damn good!


it is a nice little dac, very good for in ears


----------



## Bartig (Mar 9, 2019)

youngbbx said:


> Looking for something dark with rolled off treble. Any ideas?


- KZ ATE (warm, smooth, darkish, €7)
- Nicehck EP10 (bass centric, €15)
- Nicehck Bro (darker side of neutral-ish, €15)
- ZhiYin Z5000 (rapid bass, cave like sound, huge soundstage, those latest two may sound opposed to each other, but think of it as the Zion party from The Matrix , €50)


----------



## Dustry

FastAndClean said:


>


what cable is that?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dustry said:


> what cable is that?


8 core TRN


----------



## Dustry

FastAndClean said:


> 8 core TRN


Thanks!
I checked it on Ali and all TRN 8-core MMCX cables seem to have over-the-ear plastic rails, but you don't have those on the photo - did you remove yourself?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Dustry said:


> Thanks!
> I checked it on Ali and all TRN 8-core MMCX cables seem to have over-the-ear plastic rails, but you don't have those on the photo - did you remove yourself?



I have the same cable and Im currently using them on the same iem. Its pretty easy to cut the molds off. I used small scissors and cut down to the connector, then pulled the excess off with my hands. They are fairly decent cables for $8.


----------



## Slater (Mar 9, 2019)

Dustry said:


> Thanks!
> I checked it on Ali and all TRN 8-core MMCX cables seem to have over-the-ear plastic rails, but you don't have those on the photo - did you remove yourself?



Correct; they all come stock with ear guides. But they’re easy to remove if you’re careful. I removed the guides on most of my cables.

FastAndClean did too; if you zoom way in and look closely at his R side mmcx, you can see a small piece of leftover ear guide plastic.

It’s difficult to get those last little pieces off cleanly, so some of my cables have a similar little piece hanging on for dear life. It does hurt anything, and trying to remove it may risk damaging the cable.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Nicehck N3 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. My blog will contain additional comparisons.
My conclusion is that the N3 are a polarizing set of IEMs. They are astonishingly detailed but are bright out of the box and will not appeal to treble-sensitive folks or people who need a lot of bass. However, EQ will go a long way towards correcting the N3’s cold lower midrange and strident upper midrange. The materials used in the N3’s drivers are a revelation as far as speed and detail retrieval at this price point. Build quality is great and channel matching is spectacular. Recommended with reservations.


----------



## youngbbx

Is there something like KZ ATE with less bass? 

I'm looking for a neutral sounding IEM (not V-shaped) with a darker tone, laid back treble and bass that isn't overpowering. 

If anyone can guide me to the right direction, the amount of new ChiFi IEM's are overwhelming and I need some pointers.

I come from the SoundMagic E30. Thx


----------



## FastAndClean

Dustry said:


> Thanks!
> I checked it on Ali and all TRN 8-core MMCX cables seem to have over-the-ear plastic rails, but you don't have those on the photo - did you remove yourself?


i cutted them off with a nail scissor


----------



## Michael_B

assassin10000 said:


> Look for IEM's with the Westone & Shure shape. I could lay down with my old SE215's, but I've actually slept with my UM Pro 10's with no issues (side sleeping). The UM Pro 10's are the smallest IEM of this shape I know of and are unfortunately way out of your price range.
> 
> $20-25 MDK ASY is one I was looking at (they had build issues with the MDK ASK models). Supposedly non-fatigueing sound sig.
> $30 Tennmak Pro dual DD. On Amazon. I had this but either had a problem with my pair or just not my signature. Way to bassy and bled into the mids. But it may work for you.
> $40-50 Kinera Seed.





rad7 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! You are right, it seems the flat shape of MDK-ASY seems more suitable for this purpose. I hope someone makes a cheaper AAW-Q





DBaldock9 said:


> For my ears, the Tennmak Pro fits the best, and is the most comfortable set of <$30 earphones to wear when sleeping.  They also provide good isolation from noise.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ten...MCX-Earphone-with-microphone/32838652146.html




I'm looking for the same side sleeping issue and need them for tinnitus therapy at night as well (with a timer).   I spotted the Advanced S2000 at around $25 on Amazon or at the Advanced-sound website. They have that flat UM /SE profile but are really thin.
The Tennmak look to thick from the pics..  Found one review here of the S2000 that has wonderful things to say for them from last year. 
Only thing I noticed was that they are NOT detachable cables, but it is memory wire and braided 'no tangle'  It does make the interface even smaller in the ear, and the company has a 3 year warranty. California Company too https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/s2000
Anyway, the company looks interesting and they have a complete product line.  I'm going to try the S2000 and see how they go.


----------



## Dustry

Slater said:


> Correct; they all come stock with ear guides. But they’re easy to remove if you’re careful. I removed the guides on most of my cables.
> 
> FastAndClean did too; if you zoom way in and look closely at his R side mmcx, you can see a small piece of leftover ear guide plastic.
> 
> It’s difficult to get those last little pieces off cleanly, so some of my cables have a similar little piece hanging on for dear life. It does hurt anything, and trying to remove it may risk damaging the cable.


thank you guys. Does any of you happen to have both TRN 8 core MMCX cable and Magaosi BK50 MMCX version? Magaosi's cable is a bit too heavy for my taste, so was wondering whether this is something similar.


----------



## ShakyJake (Mar 9, 2019)

jibberish said:


> I just randomly happened to notice that a seller on amazon.com is selling the green version of the TFZ Series 2 for $10 with Prime shipping.  I wasn't even in the market for them, but figured I couldn't pass up that price. The cable, carrying pouch, and tips are probably worth that price.





vessel said:


> I wanted to thank you for sharing this, my Series 2 arrived and it was definitely $10 well spent. They are an ugly green but sound great for the money and seem very comfortable.


Thanks again. Mine also showed up yesterday. Very nice IEM, with 6 extra pairs of nice soft silicone tips. I am currently burning them in, but off the bat, they sounded nice. I don't think they are better than some of the other $50-ish list price ones that I have: T2, KC2, c631, AS10 or the CCA C10 for that matter.


----------



## jant71

Michael_B said:


> I'm looking for the same side sleeping issue and need them for tinnitus therapy at night as well (with a timer).   I spotted the Advanced S2000 at around $25 on Amazon or at the Advanced-sound website. They have that flat UM /SE profile but are really thin.
> The Tennmak look to thick from the pics..  Found one review here of the S2000 that has wonderful things to say for them from last year.
> Only thing I noticed was that they are NOT detachable cables, but it is memory wire and braided 'no tangle'  It does make the interface even smaller in the ear, and the company has a 3 year warranty. California Company too https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/s2000
> Anyway, the company looks interesting and they have a complete product line.  I'm going to try the S2000 and see how they go.



They have a model called the Sleeper that is designed just for that. Having had both, the Sleeper is the smaller one and is better for sleeping. The S2000 nozzle is too short and may not work as well(keeping a seal with any movement) for a side sleeper. The Sleeper goes in the ear more and has a more smooth treble for the tinnitus therapy. I would choose the Sleeper myself for those needs.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dustry said:


> thank you guys. Does any of you happen to have both TRN 8 core MMCX cable and Magaosi BK50 MMCX version? Magaosi's cable is a bit too heavy for my taste, so was wondering whether this is something similar.


i dont have Magaosi cable but the TRN cable is a little bit heavy, is a 8 core so no big surprise here


----------



## Broquen

Michael_B said:


> I'm looking for the same side sleeping issue and need them for tinnitus therapy at night as well (with a timer).   I spotted the Advanced S2000 at around $25 on Amazon or at the Advanced-sound website. They have that flat UM /SE profile but are really thin.
> The Tennmak look to thick from the pics..  Found one review here of the S2000 that has wonderful things to say for them from last year.
> Only thing I noticed was that they are NOT detachable cables, but it is memory wire and braided 'no tangle'  It does make the interface even smaller in the ear, and the company has a 3 year warranty. California Company too https://www.adv-sound.com/collections/wired-earphones/products/s2000
> Anyway, the company looks interesting and they have a complete product line.  I'm going to try the S2000 and see how they go.



I'm an S2000 owner and sleep very happy with them, but I would try Sleepers nowadays, just because they are designed for this use.


----------



## Michael_B

jant71 said:


> They have a model called the Sleeper that is designed just for that. Having had both, the Sleeper is the smaller one and is better for sleeping. The S2000 nozzle is too short and may not work as well(keeping a seal with any movement) for a side sleeper. The Sleeper goes in the ear more and has a more smooth treble for the tinnitus therapy. I would choose the Sleeper myself for those needs.



Thanks for the info. I'm very leary of any straight bodied iem/earphone because the ones I've tried.. even very small ones end up banging my ear when I lay on them. I also saw they do not have multiple size tips. How squishy is the body of the earphone?  How's the SQ of the sleepers?  I'm looking to be able to use them for some decent listening as well if possible and wasn't sure that the little sleeper buds were up to that.  I saw the reviews that talk about the loose fit of the S2000s. I Also saw that the longer Westone foams will fit it, and solve the shallow depth/fit issue. If that's the case, I'm good to go   Also, I guess someone figured out to use an o ring or sleeve from another silicone tip to create a stop on the nozzle will work too.  Advanced should ship longer foam tips.. Like I said, my problem has been that laying on that ear and not having pressure from the ear bud.


----------



## Michael_B

Broquen said:


> I'm an S2000 owner and sleep very happy with them, but I would try Sleepers nowadays, just because they are designed for this use.


Glad to know the s2000 work for you too. They look thinner than anything I've seen in that style... something like 7mm.  If they don't protrude past the surface of the ear but for the wires, it'll probably work.  
I'll chat with them on Monday.  They are in my timezone   Better than dealing with  China (although I must say that I've had good luck with responsive Chinese vendors on other things).


----------



## jant71

Michael_B said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm very leary of any straight bodied iem/earphone because the ones I've tried.. even very small ones end up banging my ear when I lay on them. I also saw they do not have multiple size tips. How squishy is the body of the earphone?  How's the SQ of the sleepers?  I'm looking to be able to use them for some decent listening as well if possible and wasn't sure that the little sleeper buds were up to that.  I saw the reviews that talk about the loose fit of the S2000s. I Also saw that the longer Westone foams will fit it, and solve the shallow depth/fit issue. If that's the case, I'm good to go   Also, I guess someone figured out to use an o ring or sleeve from another silicone tip to create a stop on the nozzle will work too.  Advanced should ship longer foam tips.. Like I said, my problem has been that laying on that ear and not having pressure from the ear bud.



Not a major difference. S2000 may be a bit more fiddly or harder to work with but they are both $20-ish ADV models and not much different except for the Sleeper is a bit more balanced to my ears and has more forward mids and again less treble(the two FR pics on the site are accurate enough). I did like the Sleeper for sleeping as the S2000 stayed in the outer ear and could be felt more laying on them while the sleeper I really felt just ear parts and less of the "something there" being push inward thing.


----------



## Slater (Mar 9, 2019)

Dustry said:


> thank you guys. Does any of you happen to have both TRN 8 core MMCX cable and Magaosi BK50 MMCX version? Magaosi's cable is a bit too heavy for my taste, so was wondering whether this is something similar.



I do.

I personally only use the heavy cables for behind ear IEMs. The 8-wire TarN and similar cables are gonna be way too heavy IMO, and will constantly tug at the IEM (making the seal work it’s way loose). On the 4-wire JC Ally cables, forget about it because they are as thick as garden hoses.

For IEMs that go straight down, I try and find decent quality cables that are as light as possible. The original 4-wire SPC KZ upgrade cables (in mmcx) are perfect for the task. You’ll have to remove the memory wires (since you’re using them down), but it takes all of about 30 seconds. I have an easy to follow How2 guide for that (lemme know if you want me to post the link).

Also, the stock cable for the TinAudio T2 is good with the BK50.


----------



## dakchi

Hi,
How are CCA C10 compared to Moondrop Crescent? they are in the same price range and I am hesitating between the 2


----------



## silverfishla (Mar 9, 2019)

Michael_B said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm very leary of any straight bodied iem/earphone because the ones I've tried.. even very small ones end up banging my ear when I lay on them. I also saw they do not have multiple size tips. How squishy is the body of the earphone?  How's the SQ of the sleepers?  I'm looking to be able to use them for some decent listening as well if possible and wasn't sure that the little sleeper buds were up to that.  I saw the reviews that talk about the loose fit of the S2000s. I Also saw that the longer Westone foams will fit it, and solve the shallow depth/fit issue. If that's the case, I'm good to go   Also, I guess someone figured out to use an o ring or sleeve from another silicone tip to create a stop on the nozzle will work too.  Advanced should ship longer foam tips.. Like I said, my problem has been that laying on that ear and not having pressure from the ear bud.


Try the Faaeal Crescent.  Single dynamic, lays flat in the ear, very comfortable and sounds great (with some burn in), clear sounding great bass, great vocals, nice highs.  A really good one for $20.  They are small and perfect for sleeping. A hidden gem in my opinion.
 
Earbud next to it to show the size.


----------



## Slater

silverfishla said:


> Try the Faaeal Crescent.  Single dynamic, lays flat in the ear, very comfortable and sounds great (with some burn in), clear sounding great bass, great vocals, nice highs.  A really good one for $20.  They are small and perfect for sleeping. A hidden gem in my opinion.



Didn't they recently release a 2nd version?


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> Didn't they recently release a 2nd version?


I think that is the second version with the APET driver.


----------



## Sylmar

silverfishla said:


> Try the Faaeal Crescent.  Single dynamic, lays flat in the ear, very comfortable and sounds great (with some burn in), clear sounding great bass, great vocals, nice highs.  A really good one for $20.  They are small and perfect for sleeping. A hidden gem in my opinion.
> Earbud next to it to show the size.


Interesting. No piercing treble?


----------



## silverfishla (Mar 10, 2019)

Sylmar said:


> Interesting. No piercing treble?


No piercing treble.  A nice treble.  They start out (from the box) a little weird sounding.  Tight.  But, they open up nicely at about 50hrs.  They fit in the ears snugly and have a good soundstage.  They are like Shures in that regard, where the vocals are kind of placed in your head and you become the singer.  That always trips me out.
They are not giganticly lush sounding (like a Kanas Pro) but they are still very good and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Kumonomukou

@Slater Could you give me a quick instruction on how to dye the cables with sharpies? I can't seem to find the exact steps in the old threads. I'm getting a pair of BGVP Dx3s(silver ver.) and their blue cable is bit too shiny to my taste. Thx


----------



## mbwilson111

Kumonomukou said:


> @Slater Could you give me a quick instruction on how to dye the cables with sharpies? I can't seem to find the exact steps in the old threads. I'm getting a pair of BGVP Dx3s(silver ver.) and their blue cable is bit too shiny to my taste. Thx



Isn't that a removable cable?  Why not just keep it and get another one for you to use.  One day, especially if you decide to sell it, you might regret not having the blue cable.  I think it looks really nice with the silver.


----------



## Kumonomukou

mbwilson111 said:


> Isn't that a removable cable?  Why not just keep it and get another one for you to use.  One day, especially if you decide to sell it, you might regret not having the blue cable.  I think it looks really nice with the silver.


Yea. I do have a couple more spare mmcx cables. In fact I'm planing on using an old T2 cable on it. Then again the stock cable might have better terminal style for the matching. It's just a bit hard for me to pull it off in public. I do like the color though. It reminds me a lot of super saiyan blue if you know what I mean


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kumonomukou said:


> Yea. I do have a couple more spare mmcx cables. In fact I'm planing on using an old T2 cable on it. Then again the stock cable might have better terminal style for the matching. It's just a bit hard for me to pull it off in public. I do like the color though. It reminds me a lot of super saiyan blue if you know what I mean



Yes..so you should keep it for fun


----------



## Kumonomukou

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes..so you should keeping it for fun


Think about it I might very well keep it. I'd still like to learn the method though for the silver plated cable I ordered for ZS7. They're gonna turn green eventually with oxidation...)


----------



## Slater (Mar 10, 2019)

Kumonomukou said:


> Think about it I might very well keep it. I'd still like to learn the method though for the silver plated cable I ordered for ZS7. They're gonna turn green eventually with oxidation...)



I’m still working on the How2.

Hopefully, I can get it all finished up today. I ran out of markers last week, and had to wait for a new master assortment kit to arrive to finish some testing for the article.

Also, you mentioned you have a blue cable. Keep in mind you are limited in the color change.

It’s not like spray paint or house paint, which allows for any color to be covered up with any other color. Dying is an additive process. It’s like mixing colors of food coloring or water color paints together.

For example, you can’t take a blue cable and make it bright yellow or bright red. But you could take a yellow cable, dye it blue, and it would turn out some shade of green. And you can pretty much dye any cable black. But you can’t dye a black cable another color; it will always be black.

So IMO the options for your blue cable are as follows: all black, blackish-blue (by dying black), green (by dying yellow, purple (by dying red).

It’s not an exact science though. And not all cables work. It depends on the cable insulation material. And of the cables that do work, the ear guide/memory wire section does not work all that great. So for best results, the memory section either has to be removed or you would just stop dying just below where the memory wire sheath starts.

Also, mic cables do not work, because the mic circuitry would be damaged and ruined.

Finally, I know it’s common sense but once I release the information, I take absolutely ZERO responsibility for the results. 100% of the responsibility falls on the end user.

If your $100 cable doesn’t dye like you wanted, gets ruined in the process, the dye spills on your carpet and your wife gets mad, your clothes get stained, your house catches on fire, your car breaks down, you lose money in the stock market, etc it’s totally on you.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Mar 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> I’m still working on the How2.
> 
> Hopefully, I can get it all finished up today. I ran out of markers last week, and had to wait for a new master assortment kit to arrive to finish some testing for the article.
> 
> ...


Ofcause I wouldn't blame anyone If I mess it up. People should always treat DIY as an experiment. It's only normal to get unwanted results in a lab. Please link me to the how2 when you're done. No rush though! I was thinking of dying the light blue/white cable to silver or grey. Is it doable?


----------



## Slater (Mar 10, 2019)

Kumonomukou said:


> Ofcause I wouldn't blame anyone If I mess it up. People should always treat DIY as an experiment. It's only normally to get unwanted results in a lab. Please link me to the how2 when you're done. No rush though! I was thinking of dying the light blue/white cable to silver or grey. Is it doable?



You can't dye cables *to* silver. Silver cables are silver because they have a crystal clear wire insulation, and the wire conductor underneath is silver (silver plated copper or pure silver). What we're dying with this process is that insulation. This is how _most_ 3rd party colored cables are made.

Let's use your above cable as an example. I can tell just by looking at the photo that it started out life as a wire with crystal *clear* wire insulation, with a wire conductor underneath made of silver plated copper or pure silver. The manufacturer then dyed the cable _insulation_ blue (before assembling the ends on the cable).

The only way to make the above cable silver again, is to use a time machine to travel back in time to _just before_ the manufacturer dyed it blue. Since time machines are not a reality (yet), your only choice is to dye it a color that complements the current blue:

1. Green-ish (yellow dye+blue current color=some random shade of green-ish)
2. A darker shade of blue (cobalt blue, ultra blue, or navy blue for example)
3. Purple-ish (red dye+blue current color=some random shade of violet/purple-ish)
4. A color so dark it (hopefully) covers up the blue (like jet black)

Also, grey _could be_ an option, but the final product will likely be greyish-blue, not pure grey. Some of the blue will almost certainly still come through the color. So it could end up looking really cool, or it could end up looking even uglier than when you started. However, in the latter case, you could try dying it again to jet black in an effort to salvage the whole thing.

If you have ever used transparent watercolor paints (in art class, as a child, etc), it is the same idea. If there is already a spot of yellow watercolor paint on white paper, any color you put on top is still going to show some of the yellow underneath. If you put some blue on top of the yellow, the final result will end up greenish. If you want to totally cover up the yellow, you have to use something very dark like brown or black. But you cannot remove the yellow and go back to 'clear' white paper without using a time machine to before the yellow paint was originally put on the paper in the 1st place. If you have ever used food coloring in cooking (to dye eggs or color cake frosting for example), it is the same way. Once white cake frosting is colored, you cannot un-color it. Think of a clear 'silver' cable like white cake frosting or plain white paper.

Make sense?

FYI, there are color mixing guides online that can get you in the ballpark, but *be aware that this whole cable-dying business is not an exact science.* The human eye can detect literally millions of different shades of color. For example, your cable above isn't all blue; I can tell there's some green in it (like a blue-green, at least on my monitor). And that would affect the final color if you dye it some other. Also, the amount of _time_ the cable is in the dye matters. A cable in dye for 5 seconds looks very different from 30 seconds.

Anyways, here's a sample color mixing chart:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

E3000 in my ears right now...after IKKO OH1, and Alpha Delta KS3...and lotta ****.

Too much Good IEM.


----------



## harry501501

MrDelicious said:


> Way too wonky in the treble though.



I use the silver filters


----------



## youngbbx (Mar 11, 2019)

Which out of the three have the most laid back and neutral presentation?

**** V2
KZ ZS7
CCA C10
Final Audio E3000
Moonlight Crescent


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

youngbbx said:


> Which out of the three have the most laid back and neutral presentation?
> 
> **** V2
> KZ ZS7
> ...



The ZS7 is the opposite of laid back, it is exciting sounding and also not neutral.
The C10 has a very smooth sound, which is pretty laid back, but it is still u-shaped.
The **** is supposed to be neutral sounding, I don't know if it is laid back, mine should hopefully finally arrive this week.


----------



## dakchi

Hi,
Anyone can tell me what is the difference in sound between CCA C10 and Moondrop Crescent?
Thank you


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> So far, the **** sounds organic and transparent with excellent vocals and details, while the C16 sounds very lively, spacious, and extremely clear and detailed throughout the whole range with a VERY LARGE soundstage!
> Love them both!  ...but, the incredible details and large soundstage did it for me on the C16! So, while the **** is well worth its price range, I can say the same for the C16 at there price range as well!
> 
> 
> ...


i liek to ask u about the CCA c10... after burn in i did notice some of the airiness and treble in the sound stage is gone?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Mar 11, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> E3000 in my ears right now...after IKKO OH1, and Alpha Delta KS3...and lotta ****.
> 
> Too much Good IEM.



Just to offer a different opinion on E3000 for the diversity.

I had E3000 over a year now (got it to listen to music at nights), never found the sound any exciting to my years.

Furthermore, wheb I got iHaper pair (which is more than 4 times cheaper), I found it working much better for my overnight purposes. That was my decisive revelation for "ChiFi".

Started to get into KZ and do not plan to look back.
My preference is to get the best efforts of the company at good prices (even if it is try and fail) rather than the lower end of an established company (again, everyone is different).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> Just to offer a different opinion on E3000 for the diversity.
> 
> I had E3000 over a year now (got it to listen to music at nights), never found the sound any exciting to my years.
> 
> ...



Yes, everybody have there own preference, and its good to have impressions from people that don't think the same, as sometime it can mislead consumer..I don't think Final Audio tuning is made for everyone, unlike more V shape sounding iem, or more treble emphased, the E3000 is quite flat sounding but for me its the perfect sleeper earphones, just test it this night and again, sound was as comfortable as my pillow hehe


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 11, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> i liek to ask u about the CCA c10... after burn in i did notice some of the airiness and treble in the sound stage is gone?


Have you dropped the C10 by accident? Or, maybe one of your BA's isn't working properly? How many hours did you burn them for? These are the questions in return I ask you? So, many reviews are positive on these after many hours on the burn in process. So, do you have more details to share with us?...like how many hours? Did you try wide-bore ear tips? What kind of music do you listen to? This may play a role on what you're basing your facts on.
...Just a reminder, airiness is not one of its better features, but a lively, impactful, smoothed-out details, and a well balanced sound signature is.


----------



## SweetEars

1clearhead said:


> Have you dropped the C10 by accident? Or, maybe one of your BA's isn't working properly? How many hours did you burn them for? These are the questions in return I ask you? So, many reviews are positive on these after many hours on the burn in process. So, do you have more details to share with us?...like how many hours? Did you try wide-bore ear tips? What kind of music do you listen to? This may play a role on what you're basing your facts on.
> ...Just a reminder, airiness is not one of its better features, but a lively, impactful, smooth-out details, and a well balanced sound signature is.




i posted the details over there ..yes i may have dropped it . but how does that change the sound? and also i changed the tips  now... 


refer here and contine the discussion to yr replies
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-11


----------



## Slater (Mar 11, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> i posted the details over there ..yes i may have dropped it . but how does that change the sound?



He asked because physical shock can break/damage BA drivers (or even the voice coil of a dynamic driver). Hitting against a hard surface (such as a granite countertop), dropping on the floor or ground (such as concrete, hardwood, tile etc).


----------



## HungryPanda (Mar 11, 2019)

I had a workmate bring in a laptop once and ask me to have a look at it. I found the hard drive kaput and a few other issues, when I pressed him as to what happened he admitted his daughter had swept it off the breakfast bar onto a marble floor


----------



## darmanastartes (Mar 11, 2019)

Small update to my N3 review: I realized I had done the EQ'd measurements with gazpl's original settings and not the more drastic cuts I had done my EQ'd listening with.


----------



## minion1990

Does anyone here by coincidence have both the AKG K702 65th/ K712 and could tell me, which IEM here has a comparable sound signature / sound stage?


----------



## silverfishla

Got the **** and the N3 today in the mail.  Been listening to both for a couple of hours.  First impressions are...**** you should not be getting this kind of sound for so little money!  N3, ummmm going to have to burn those in and see what happens.
One thing that is true about both.  They actually have a T50ness about them.  They sound like planars.  I’m excited to see where these go.


----------



## Wiljen

I've got both on the way from Nicehck too, taking longer than usual due to spring festival and it is really tough being patient with all that has been written about the 6.


----------



## Zerohour88

jekostas said:


> No, I just really, really hated the ****.  Very cathartic.



well, I suppose you'd agree with this:

https://crinacle.com/2019/03/12/****-****-unboxing/


----------



## chinmie

this has even better sound than some wired iems on it's price range. really good purchase for me. love it


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just got the 30$ Final Audio Design E1000, first impressions are very positive...and feel very similar to the E2000 wich have more foward mids-vocal and clarity than E3000. Soundstage is quite impessive too as well as imaging. As well, there less sound leakage than E2000-3000 as it have just a little vented hole in lower back wich is similar to E4000 design. Bass of E2000 is little better in body, but it give extra airiness to E1000. Yep, i'm a big FAN of Final Audio tuning and think lot of people do not drive them properly or use bad audio source or just can't deal with well balanced tuning that is rewarding in long term compared to fast wow effect that can hide lot of enriching subtility in music.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Got **** and GGMM C800 today. **** is in a different league altogether. For mere $20 it punches way above it's weight! A tad power-hungry but the SQ is superb! Those aho find **** as a bit dry or low on sub-bass should try it with ZSN stock tips. They provide pure audiogasm  

Will monitor how much **** mature over time. Now only KZ 20 drivers or C16 will make me pull the trigger. Hopefully


----------



## FastAndClean

the bashing of **** began after the crin post on reddit, too many people believe that they have the same ears and taste like him


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> the bashing of **** began after the crin post on reddit, too many people believe that they have the same ears and taste like him


----------



## HerrXRDS (Mar 13, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> the bashing of **** began after the crin post on reddit, too many people believe that they have the same ears and taste like him



Or maybe they just don't sound that good to everyone. This forum starts to feel like a circlejerk to be fair. It's ok to be critical of something you don't like.


----------



## FastAndClean

HerrXRDS said:


> Or maybe they just don't sound that good to everyone. This forum starts to feel like a circlejerk to be fair. It's ok to be critical of something you don't like.


i am talking for those that read the coments of crin and they already know, **** is not for everyone, it has bright mids(i like that), most of the people like warmth and body to the mids(me to but not often), i am sure some people will find them dry sounding and not for them, that is ok, however that kind of speed and extension from top to bottom is not something that is comming out for 25$


----------



## durwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Mine did not measure with that huge subbass boost but was rather flat (ok a ~5db boost from 1khz), I also don't have that strange blip in the midrange on one channel. He has a valid point on the saxophone, but I don't listen to a lot of saxophone type music. The upper midrange can be a bit much after a while, I think the trough does not help between the two treble peaks. For me though they have a lot of air/sparkle way up top that a lot of my other IEM's don't have. Rather than the twin peaks, I would have rather seen less peaks and let it be smoothed out to match the valley essentially, no valley. The short nozzle and large body can make them uncomfortable for long listening sessions.


----------



## FastAndClean

durwood said:


> Mine did not measure with that huge subbass boost but was rather flat, I also don't have that strange blip in the midrange on one channel. He has a valid point on the saxophone, but I don't listen to a lot of saxophone type music. The upper midrange can be a bit much after a while, I think the trough does not help between the two treble peaks. For me though they have a lot of air/sparkle way up top that a lot of my other IEM's don't have. Rather than the twin peaks, I would have rather seen less peaks and let it be smoothed out to match the valley essentially, no valley. The short nozzle and large body can make them uncomfortable for long listening sessions.


unit to unit variations are a possibility, the other two measurements are similar to each other but different from crins


----------



## jekostas (Mar 13, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> the bashing of **** began after the crin post on reddit, too many people believe that they have the same ears and taste like him



I posted my criticism well before crinacle posted his measurements.  Check the dates on my posts in this thread.  You're also totally ignoring the fact that this board often behaves in the exact opposite way, hyping up tons of headphones to an absurd degree, many of which don't hold up to the praise.

I didn't dislike the **** because it wasn't tuned well (though it's not), I disliked it because it was incredibly muddy.  No detail, no definition, and not enjoyable to listen to on any level.  I honestly wonder what people in this thread are comparing them to.


----------



## KevlarCoatedIEM

Glad to see that the E1000 is starting to show up as a budget option. I wish I had the T2s to compare them to, but imo the E1000 offer an amazing complete package for <$30. Just an incredibly balanced and inoffensive sound signature, with enough detail for the price too, in an extremely lightweight shell and cable. More people need to buy these guys.


----------



## silverfishla

jekostas said:


> I posted my criticism well before crinacle posted his measurements.  Check the dates on my posts in this thread.  You're also totally ignoring the fact that this board often behaves in the exact opposite way, hyping up tons of headphones to an absurd degree, many of which don't hold up to the praise.
> 
> I didn't dislike the **** because it wasn't tuned well (though it's not), I disliked it because it was incredibly muddy.  No detail, no definition, and not enjoyable to listen to on any level.  I honestly wonder what people in this thread are comparing them to.


Muddy?  That's not at all what I hear.  Are you sure you've got a good pair?  **** ****, right?


----------



## trellus

Yeah, I didn’t hear “muddy” at all with the ****.  But everyone’s ears are different.  I prefer the CCA C10 sound signature to the ****, though.


----------



## jekostas

silverfishla said:


> Muddy?  That's not at all what I hear.  Are you sure you've got a good pair?  **** ****, right?



Yes, **** ****.  As I said before, I completely accept the possibility that I got a bad pair, but both earpieces sounded identical.  This held true with not only switching the left and right earpieces, but using different cables.  If they *were* defective, both earpieces had the exact same defect.  That seems... unlikely.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have fallen in love with something else


----------



## boblauer

HungryPanda said:


> I have fallen in love with something else


Not sure that comment will end well for you Panda!


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> I have fallen in love with something else


you are in love all the time


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes it is a blissful situation


----------



## HungryPanda

Still don't have a ****


----------



## silverfishla

jekostas said:


> Yes, **** ****.  As I said before, I completely accept the possibility that I got a bad pair, but both earpieces sounded identical.  This held true with not only switching the left and right earpieces, but using different cables.  If they *were* defective, both earpieces had the exact same defect.  That seems... unlikely.


I would suspect the same as well. Could happen though, if it was a bad batch of one of the drivers or if the guy making that pair was drunk and wired something wrong.
I wouldn't totally rule that out though.


----------



## toddy0191 (Mar 13, 2019)

jekostas said:


> Yes, **** ****.  As I said before, I completely accept the possibility that I got a bad pair, but both earpieces sounded identical.  This held true with not only switching the left and right earpieces, but using different cables.  If they *were* defective, both earpieces had the exact same defect.  That seems... unlikely.



Would you define muddy as lacking clarity and muffled as that's the exact opposite of what I'm hearing with them?

I understand that things consistently get over hyped on here, but the same happens in the opposite direction too, with people being intentionally contrary to the hype. I always find the truth is somewhere in-between.

I like them and think they're great value and don't really care, or should I say get influenced by, what others think.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have mistakenly wired earbuds and iems out of phase even though checking cables with a multimeter


----------



## FastAndClean

HungryPanda said:


> I have mistakenly wired earbuds and iems out of phase even though checking cables with a multimeter


there was one report of out of phase wiring on the **** on audiobudget discord


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> Still don't have a ****


Just get them and judge for yourself!


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> Just get them and judge for yourself!



we are running out of room to store this stuff...


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 13, 2019)

...If you have received a bad pair of ****

Just get them replaced! 

I'm sure there is some type of warranty or guarantee at the store where the purchase was made at.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> we are running out of room to store this stuff...


I'm about to do a big sale of my own stuff here in China. 

Too many to handle...


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> I'm about to do a big sale of my own stuff here in China.
> 
> Too many to handle...



we seem to not know how to do that so I just want to stop.  I would hate to actually count what I have... and what he has... or add up the cost...


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> we are running out of room to store this stuff...



now someone needs to make this dimension pocket a reality


----------



## Zerohour88

jekostas said:


> I posted my criticism well before crinacle posted his measurements.  Check the dates on my posts in this thread.  You're also totally ignoring the fact that this board often behaves in the exact opposite way, hyping up tons of headphones to an absurd degree, many of which don't hold up to the praise.
> 
> I didn't dislike the **** because it wasn't tuned well (though it's not), I disliked it because it was incredibly muddy.  No detail, no definition, and not enjoyable to listen to on any level.  I honestly wonder what people in this thread are comparing them to.



what's brilliant is that someone bought the **** for crin being highly confident he'll like it, lol.

I wouldn't say crin's focus lines up with mine exactly (he loves DD bass and hate BA bass, for example), but his impression lined up a with a couple reviewers that I also trust (and matches my experience). Which is the point of a review, tbh, especially for something subjective like audio. Feels like a broken record at this point, but it seems it needs to be said constantly every time a reviewer bash is starting.


----------



## chinmie

Zerohour88 said:


> what's brilliant is that someone bought the **** for crin being highly confident he'll like it, lol.
> 
> I wouldn't say crin's focus lines up with mine exactly (he loves DD bass and hate BA bass, for example), but his impression lined up a with a couple reviewers that I also trust (and matches my experience). Which is the point of a review, tbh, especially for something subjective like audio. Feels like a broken record at this point, but it seems it needs to be said constantly every time a reviewer bash is starting.



as a matter of fact, he did already
 https://crinacle.com/2019/03/12/****-****-unboxing/


----------



## Zerohour88

chinmie said:


> as a matter of fact, he did already
> https://crinacle.com/2019/03/12/****-****-unboxing/



yup, lurked around the discord and he ranked it a D+, I think? or D, can't really remember. You can support him on patreon and nag him to make a review of it, I guess.


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> I understand that things consistently get over hyped on here, but the same happens in the opposite direction too, with people being intentionally contrary to the hype.



The anti-hype train?



mbwilson111 said:


> we seem to not know how to do that so I just want to stop.  I would hate to actually count what I have... and what he has... or add up the cost...


----------



## SeoulParty

Can someone please recommend me some earphones.
I'm looking for a daily commute driver that are relatively durable, has replaceable cables, comfortable and I possibly wanna try dual/dynamic drivers but the last point is not as important.
I currently love my DZAT DF-10 & Rock Zicron but want a new one.  Something sounding in between.
I also want one I'll be using mainly for PC gaming as well as some movies & music (Old Rock and old hip hop).  So more bassy like the Zicron?  It could be the same model or two totally different ones.
I was looking at the KZ & vjjb lineups since they sell them here in Korea where i'm stationed, but any other recommendations are cool. Thank you.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SeoulParty said:


> Can someone please recommend me some earphones.
> I'm looking for a daily commute driver that are relatively durable, has replaceable cables, comfortable and I possibly wanna try dual/dynamic drivers but the last point is not as important.
> I currently love my DZAT DF-10 & Rock Zicron but want a new one.  Something sounding in between.
> I also want one I'll be using mainly for PC gaming as well as some movies & music (Old Rock and old hip hop).  So more bassy like the Zicron?  It could be the same model or two totally different ones.
> I was looking at the KZ & vjjb lineups since they sell them here in Korea where i'm stationed, but any other recommendations are cool. Thank you.


KZ ZSN and C04 suit your requirement considering you need a mini all-rounder and assuming you're on a budget. Although, it would be helpful if you can specify your budget.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 14, 2019)

Up for review: *CCA C16 *

Click on link below...
 Post #22592

-Clearly, enjoy!


----------



## SeoulParty

Dani157 said:


> KZ ZSN and C04 suit your requirement considering you need a mini all-rounder and assuming you're on a budget. Although, it would be helpful if you can specify your budget.



Thanks.   My budget would be similar to most people in this thread I suppose. Around 15$-35$ ?   I have my Sennheiser HD599 for more "intense" home use but I  recently discovered the world of inexpensive bang for buck chinese audio tech and want to try out some more, especially IEMs. Again thank you.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SeoulParty said:


> Thanks.   My budget would be similar to most people in this thread I suppose. Around 15$-35$ ?   I have my Sennheiser HD599 for more "intense" home use but I  recently discovered the world of inexpensive bang for buck chinese audio tech and want to try out some more, especially IEMs. Again thank you.


Then ZSN, Vjjb K2 and C10 should serve you good. Can't comment on other choices as I don't own them. C10 ($26) would be my preferred choice in that price bracket


----------



## surya27895

any recommendation for under $50 neutral IEM with mmcx ? so far I just know is the T2


----------



## KevlarCoatedIEM

surya27895 said:


> any recommendation for under $50 neutral IEM with mmcx ? so far I just know is the T2


Just get the T2, if you want neutral and MMCX that's the proven, go-to option.


----------



## harry501501

So I received a little treat today 7 days earlier than scheduled from Amazon US. The Rosewill EX-500, DD+Ceramic D. I've only had around an hour with it but early indications are it has a particularly BIG sound akin to the spaciousness of the **** but with a much meatier sub bass which at first was very distracting but after a while the detail does come thru from a slightly brighter upper mids. It doesn't seem to have the overall resolution of the **** or Artiste DC1 but it can be pretty detailed given the right song/genre. Again, early doors. At the £10 i paid a very good buy.


----------



## Nimweth (Mar 14, 2019)

surya27895 said:


> any recommendation for under $50 neutral IEM with mmcx ? so far I just know is the T2


I would suggest the ****. Very neutral and natural sound. Use wide bore tips and lots of power. If you can afford it get a high quality cable as well, it's worth it. At around $25 the **** is amazing value.


----------



## KevlarCoatedIEM

Nimweth said:


> I would suggest the ****. Very neutral and natural sound. Use wide bore tips and lots of power. If you can afford it get a high quality cable as well, it's worth it. At around $25 the **** is amazing value.


You prefer the **** to the T2? I see crinacle just got the **** two days ago and didn't like it, and in fact he heard the bass as overwhelming rather than neutral.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Some additional thoughts on the C10. Overall quite nice, but much too mid-bassy and smooth for my tastes.

Head-fi / The Contraptionist



​


----------



## Bartig

chinmie said:


> this has even better sound than some wired iems on it's price range. really good purchase for me. love it


Yes! Glad you like the QCY T1C or QS1 so much. I knew I couldn't be the only one. 

In other news: just bought the Tennmak Pro (reader suggestion) and TRN H1 to even further expand my abnormal collection.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> So I received a little treat today 7 days earlier than scheduled from Amazon US. The Rosewill EX-500, DD+Ceramic D. I've only had around an hour with it but early indications are it has a particularly BIG sound akin to the spaciousness of the **** but with a much meatier sub bass which at first was very distracting but after a while the detail does come thru from a slightly brighter upper mids. It doesn't seem to have the overall resolution of the **** or Artiste DC1 but it can be pretty detailed given the right song/genre. Again, early doors. At the £10 i paid a very good buy.



Try removing the nozzle filter, and running with no filter at all. It lowers the sub bass just a tad and bumps up the resolution just a tad. Also, I found the widest bore tip possible further reduces the sub bass, making the whole thing more balanced and opens up the sound.

With those 2 changes, I liked them so much I bought a 2nd pair. Although the purchase was to get the included Spinfits more than anything, which by themselves are worth $10/set.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> In other news: just bought the Tennmak Pro (reader suggestion) and TRN H1 to even further expand my abnormal collection.



The Tennmak Pro is really nice.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Horsing around in Hill Audio store for new obscur budget iem, I fall on this 11$ PIEZO DYNAMIC and get very intrigued with a What-its-so-cheap confuse excitation.

Give a look to this Malaysian store, he got really interesting stuffs, like a taobao where you can have international shipping if you contact the seller and use paypal. I might give a try on these or another universal custom like the Hill Altair. They have crazy low priced budget iem, I wonder if its because of change rate, but anyway, impressive choice!

https://shopee.com.my/HillAudio-Piezo-Dynamic-Driver-Hifi-Earphone-i.6548893.1544589888


----------



## chinmie

surya27895 said:


> any recommendation for under $50 neutral IEM with mmcx ? so far I just know is the T2



i wouldn't say the T2 natural. balanced  yes, natural, not really


----------



## Slater

Anyone ever tried the TRN H1?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> The anti-hype train?



Well, at least, with IEM, and audio gear, I KNOW where I spent this money, there physical proof of my impulsive buy

....while there none left of it when my money is spent on beers.


OH. And yeah, new comers in my iem family is BRAINWAVZ KOEL AND BQEYZ BQ3.

Both are quite good, and I think I prefer KOEL to B200...wich is strange. Anyway, need more listen.


----------



## toddy0191 (Mar 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> The anti-hype train?
> 
> QUOTE]



It always becomes "cool" to bash hyped products after a while. Gets tiresome (from both sides) much  like Brexit here in the UK (leavers Vs remainers)!!



KevlarCoatedIEM said:


> You prefer the **** to the T2? I see crinacle just got the **** two days ago and didn't like it, and in fact he heard the bass as overwhelming rather than neutral.



I prefer the **** to the T2 also. I definitely wouldn't describe the bass as overwhelming, in fact most people initially described them as bass light.

There's always the possibility they've adjusted the tuning/components..

With regards to crinacle's comments, he's used to much higher end gear and to think a $25 iem is going to play anywhere near even his C rated iems is a stretch.

They're okay for audiophile peasants like me though!


----------



## DynamicEars

toddy0191 said:


> It always becomes "cool" to bash hyped products after a while. Gets tiresome (from both sides) much  like Brexit here in the UK (leavers Vs remainers)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will post my impressions on **** when they're arrived. got T2 too here. but now im pessimistic since crin said its a crap, i feel like sucked and trapped into hyperbole hype hole. Crin's impression usually quite in line with the way i hear them too. maybe its not overwhelming bass seeing from the graph, i dont know why a lot people say its neutral.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> will post my impressions on **** when they're arrived. got T2 too here. but now im pessimistic since crin said its a crap, i feel like sucked and trapped into hyperbole hype hole. Crin's impression usually quite in line with the way i hear them too. maybe its not overwhelming bass seeing from the graph, i dont know why a lot people say its neutral.



always trust your own judgement. just wait till your's arrive and decide for yourself


----------



## maxxevv

toddy0191 said:


> With regards to crinacle's comments, he's used to much higher end gear and to think a $25 iem is going to play anywhere near even his C rated iems is a stretch.



He does like most reviewers have some inherent bias and preferences. Almost impossible to eradicate really. 

But I would bet that if he were to test a random sample of those he had rated so far completely blind / unsighted and not even touching the earphones with his hands, I'm pretty confident that his opinions and ratings will vary.  And most likely with some surprising new conclusions instead.


----------



## Nimweth

KevlarCoatedIEM said:


> You prefer the **** to the T2? I see crinacle just got the **** two days ago and didn't like it, and in fact he heard the bass as overwhelming rather than neutral.


I think Crinacle is an exception. If you go to Audio Budget and look at the FR graph you will see a very flat response in the bass and that is how most hear it. I do not have the T2 to compare.


----------



## HAMS

Audio budget's "flat" is like 10 db more on bass.


----------



## Zerohour88

toddy0191 said:


> It always becomes "cool" to bash hyped products after a while. Gets tiresome (from both sides) much  like Brexit here in the UK (leavers Vs remainers)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he prefers even the MH755 to the ****, FYI. And already having the MH755 for a week or so, I can understand why. I prefer it even compared to the CA Lyra II (which is honestly overpriced even at usd$500 and only had the treble going for it). Can't even believe I'm saying it, but it is what it is.

And there are lots of C+ rate IEMs for cheap, like the Final Audio stuff and consequently, the T2. 

he bases his rank on sonic quality alone (according to his judgement) and does not take price or even anything else into consideration (he likes DD bass above all else, but all his S-class are all BAs, for example). If you trust his judgement and his tastes lines up with yours, sure, look to his ranking as a guideline. If not, then just accept the fact that his "sonic qualities" criteria is different to yours and look elsewhere for a review.


----------



## Sylmar

Didn't see these before. These look comfortable to fall asleep with (which happens to me all the time).


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> Anyone ever tried the TRN H1?


I have a pair in for review. They're good for $10. Pretty standard V-shaped tuning, agile bass, good build quality, low profile. Slightly grainy treble, channel matching could be better.


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> I have a pair in for review. They're good for $10. Pretty standard V-shaped tuning, agile bass, good build quality, low profile. Slightly grainy treble, channel matching could be better.


Ugly as hell! ;S


----------



## loomisjohnson

Zerohour88 said:


> he prefers even the MH755 to the ****, FYI. And already having the MH755 for a week or so, I can understand why. I prefer it even compared to the CA Lyra II (which is honestly overpriced even at usd$500 and only had the treble going for it). Can't even believe I'm saying it, but it is what it is.
> 
> And there are lots of C+ rate IEMs for cheap, like the Final Audio stuff and consequently, the T2.
> 
> he bases his rank on sonic quality alone (according to his judgement) and does not take price or even anything else into consideration (he likes DD bass above all else, but all his S-class are all BAs, for example). If you trust his judgement and his tastes lines up with yours, sure, look to his ranking as a guideline. If not, then just accept the fact that his "sonic qualities" criteria is different to yours and look elsewhere for a review.


the reason i no longer use star or numerical ratings is because (a) it's seldom clear whether the rating is absolute (i.e. compared to the whole universe of iems) or relative to a certain price class and (b) the rating may unintentionally devalue a piece which would have considerable appeal to a particular listener for a particular use. ergo, on its own terms my kid's honda civic is an "A" vehicle, in that it's flawlessly assembled and does exactly what it sets out to do, which is to provide modest acceleration, comfort and ergonomics at a reasonable price. compared on purely objective criteria to say, a porsche or a lexus, the same honda might be a C-, which seems sorta arbitrary.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Mar 15, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> the reason i no longer use star or numerical ratings is because (a) it's seldom clear whether the rating is absolute (i.e. compared to the whole universe of iems) or relative to a certain price class and (b) the rating may unintentionally devalue a piece which would have considerable appeal to a particular listener for a particular use. ergo, on its own terms my kid's honda civic is an "A" vehicle, in that it's flawlessly assembled and does exactly what it sets out to do, which is to provide modest acceleration, comfort and ergonomics at a reasonable price. compared on purely objective criteria to say, a porsche or a lexus, the same honda might be a C-, which seems sorta arbitrary.



that's actually what I meant by "sonic qualities" in relative to crin's ranking. His ranking is purely that, a list of IEMs ranked in tiers based on their "sonic qualities" (criteria on how he judges this can be found in his thread, IIRC). That's why you see stuff like the $1800 Fender Thirteen 6 being ranked E and the $100 GR07 being B- (and apparently still his $100 benchmark).

Its not exactly scientific, quantifying IEM's ranking based on the criteria of one reviewer, but at least he's one I trust (one of few) based on my own experience of testing gears he reviewed (especially the high-end stuff, not enough of those)

head on over to his discord if you're interested in his methodology


----------



## majki84

What is the tip size of cca c10? I want to buy some foam tips. T500 (I'm waiting for the package and want to buy tips in a meanwhile) ?


----------



## toddy0191 (Mar 15, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> he prefers even the MH755 to the ****, FYI. And already having the MH755 for a week or so, I can understand why. I prefer it even compared to the CA Lyra II (which is honestly overpriced even at usd$500 and only had the treble going for it). Can't even believe I'm saying it, but it is what it is.
> 
> And there are lots of C+ rate IEMs for cheap, like the Final Audio stuff and consequently, the T2.
> 
> he bases his rank on sonic quality alone (according to his judgement) and does not take price or even anything else into consideration (he likes DD bass above all else, but all his S-class are all BAs, for example). If you trust his judgement and his tastes lines up with yours, sure, look to his ranking as a guideline. If not, then just accept the fact that his "sonic qualities" criteria is different to yours and look elsewhere for a review.



I know, I was just being flippant. I have a lot of respect for someone as dedicated as crinacle, and his reviews contribute massively to this community. I wasn't for s minute suggesting he rates things by price.

My point was that he has a higher point of reference as he has experienced really top end gear, giving him a slightly different perspective to someone like me who hasn't, hence he may find flaws in something that sounds great to me.


----------



## CoiL

toddy0191 said:


> My point was that he has a higher point of reference as he has experienced really top end gear, giving him a slightly different perspective to someone like me who hasn't, hence he may find flaws in something that sounds great to me.


WORD!


----------



## Zerohour88

toddy0191 said:


> I know, I was just being flippant. I have a lot of respect for someone as dedicated as crinacle, and his reviews contribute massively to this community. I wasn't for s minute suggesting he rates things by price.
> 
> My point was that he has a higher point of reference as he has experienced really top end gear, giving him a slightly different perspective to someone like me who hasn't, hence he may find flaws in something that sounds great to me.



Roger that then, I was mainly focusing on "to think a $25 iem is going to play anywhere near even his C rated iems is a stretch.", since its not entirely impossible for a cheap IEM to be ranked highly. 

Higher up you go, much harder it is to actually decide if an "upgrade" is "worth it". In the end, either you get more trained in discerning the difference or you decide "screw tonality/timbre" and just find a signature you like (saving your wallet in the process). Especially since you can't really measure such things.


----------



## silverfishla

DynamicEars said:


> will post my impressions on **** when they're arrived. got T2 too here. but now im pessimistic since crin said its a crap, i feel like sucked and trapped into hyperbole hype hole. Crin's impression usually quite in line with the way i hear them too. maybe its not overwhelming bass seeing from the graph, i dont know why a lot people say its neutral.


In my opinion, the **** kicks T2's ass.  Everything is better and makes the T2 sound boring and inadequete. **** sounds amazing balanced too.  It blew my mind today when I was listening to it.


----------



## Bartig

loomisjohnson said:


> the reason i no longer use star or numerical ratings is because (a) it's seldom clear whether the rating is absolute (i.e. compared to the whole universe of iems) or relative to a certain price class and (b) the rating may unintentionally devalue a piece which would have considerable appeal to a particular listener for a particular use. ergo, on its own terms my kid's honda civic is an "A" vehicle, in that it's flawlessly assembled and does exactly what it sets out to do, which is to provide modest acceleration, comfort and ergonomics at a reasonable price. compared on purely objective criteria to say, a porsche or a lexus, the same honda might be a C-, which seems sorta arbitrary.


This is why I have about half a page of explanation on what a 1-5 star rating means in my reference list. Can't be too clear about that.


----------



## Dustry

**** has grew from one of my fav IEMs to THE favorite IEM.
And couple days ago left earphone broke down - I am not an expert but my best guess is that it is dynamic driver issue - in tracks with strong subbass / bass, there is clear annoying static-electricity type cracking sound on the left hand side. 

This is quite a disappointment, but considering noone reported such issue before, it is probably an isolated incident and I will purchase another pair. 

Oh well, chi-fi


----------



## Dustry

by the way, does anyone have frequency graph for CCA C16?


----------



## FastAndClean

any recommendation for cheap durable in ear with decent mic for android, is for my sister and she dont care about the sound for music, just for phone calls


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Crin consider the Final Audio E4000 as V shape. 

Until i read this, i do not take anything too seriously from his subjective rating (as with anyone in fact).

Anyway, its plain stupid to give credit to only one impression, we need to do statistical work really, and if a hype train is only based on reviewer that got free sample, it cannot be legitimate as well. 
I say this and receive some free sample in my life. I don't think any iem, earbud or headphones that will please 100% of all human exist and will ever exist.

The things is there too much aspect in subjective and objective hearing process, and im kinda polarize about new hype around GRAPH....do we really understand how it translate in soundwave effect trough ALL human ears? Nope.
The fact **** have 3 unique drivers rendering diffrent flavor of timbre that mix well togheter make them an extremely interesting musical experience to me, I accept so inherent imperfection, but I listen to lot of jazz that have saxophone in it and don't find it more ackward than all KZ I listen too for example...dependint of recording, it can be quite great in fact. Bass isn't overwhelming and i like it feel in background, behind the vocal, but powerfull too. 

But perhaps i'm too open minded about new flavor, even N3 can be enjoyable, but they are less all arounder and balanced than ****, piezo treble take a more fowarda approach, wich can wow you or disgust you depending of music style. I naively follow the burn in process of 200h (first listen was mitiged, second post-burn still is but differently...mids open up a little but still are stock between rumbling bass and razor sharp treble).

Anyway, im still extremely curious to try more piezo hybrid earphones. Potential is crazy.


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> by the way, does anyone have frequency graph for CCA C16?


There is one on the CCA in-ear monitor thread, post #205.


----------



## silverfishla

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Crin consider the Final Audio E4000 as V shape.
> 
> Until i read this, i do not take anything too seriously from his subjective rating (as with anyone in fact).
> 
> ...


I agree about the **** and the N3.  They are different sounding than other IEMs.  They have the flavor of a Fostex T50 (I have the Dekoni Blue version).  There’s a sort of dryness and compartmentalized separation that I really enjoy.  Best is the bass section that’s like that TRex scene  in Jurassic Park.
Super low, deep, and wide.


----------



## Slater (Mar 16, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> any recommendation for cheap durable in ear with decent mic for android, is for my sister and she dont care about the sound for music, just for phone calls



Cheap and durable with decent mic for Android?

KZ EDR1.

Cost is $3 and change. Great sound for the price (you won’t believe it costs $3). Built like a tank. Included tips are fine. No BA drivers to go bad if dropped or knocked around. Mic is really good; I use mine for phone calls all the time.

Although if abused really bad, the cable will give out at some point. But that’s true of any earphone. At $3 a pair, who cares!


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Cheap and durable with decent mic for Android?
> 
> KZ EDR1.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will get 2 or 3 pairs just in case


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Dustry said:


> **** has grew from one of my fav IEMs to THE favorite IEM.
> And couple days ago left earphone broke down - I am not an expert but my best guess is that it is dynamic driver issue - in tracks with strong subbass / bass, there is clear annoying static-electricity type cracking sound on the left hand side.
> 
> This is quite a disappointment, but considering noone reported such issue before, it is probably an isolated incident and I will purchase another pair.
> ...



This sounds like a hair inside the earphone, touching the dynamic driver, I've had the same thing with earphones before.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> This sounds like a hair inside the earphone, touching the dynamic driver, I've had the same thing with earphones before.


I've experienced this with headphones and dog hair...


----------



## FastAndClean

I will probably buy the N3, I like that fast and clean piezo treble


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> I will probably buy the N3, I like that fast and clean piezo treble



Are you in the US? Rosewill EX500 is $12.99 on Amazon, and it comes with a full set of SpinFit wide bore tips.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> I've experienced this with headphones and dog hair...


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Are you in the US? Rosewill EX500 is $12.99 on Amazon, and it comes with a full set of SpinFit wide bore tips.


I am in Norway, I like the N3 design and they have detachable cables as well


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> I am in Norway, I like the N3 design and they have detachable cables as well



Sounds good friend. N3 has some good reports. Looking forward to hearing your impressions once you get it.


----------



## Dustry

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> This sounds like a hair inside the earphone, touching the dynamic driver, I've had the same thing with earphones before.


I don't think I will be able to disassemble and re-assmble the earphone myself. I guess there is no magic trick how to fix this? (assuming this is what you say)


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Dustry said:


> I don't think I will be able to disassemble and re-assmble the earphone myself. I guess there is no magic trick how to fix this? (assuming this is what you say)



With this model I think it would indeed be difficult to remove it, earbuds used to often be easy to take apart. You could try to shake it or tap it to hopefully move the hair out of the way.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Dustry said:


> I don't think I will be able to disassemble and re-assmble the earphone myself. I guess there is no magic trick how to fix this? (assuming this is what you say)


Maybe sucking or blowing lightly?


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> Try the Faaeal Crescent.  Single dynamic, lays flat in the ear, very comfortable and sounds great (with some burn in), clear sounding great bass, great vocals, nice highs.  A really good one for $20.  They are small and perfect for sleeping. A hidden gem in my opinion.
> Earbud next to it to show the size.



I have the Faaeal Crescent on the way due to your suggestion.  I get too curious.  Does it come with a case?  I do have a spare case that I will put a label on unless a nice one comes with it.  I think it has left Honk Kong so it should be here soon.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> I have the Faaeal Crescent on the way due to your suggestion.  I get too curious.  Does it come with a case?  I do have a spare case that I will put a label on unless a nice one comes with it.  I think it has left Honk Kong so it should be here soon.


Cool.  I think you will like them.  They are very comfortable and I use some Spin fits.  They do come with a Faaeal case.  Have you tried the **** ****?  Those are something else for the money!  I like variety too!


----------



## HungryPanda

My **** has arrived in the country so should have my grubby little paws on them soon


----------



## Sylmar

silverfishla said:


> Cool.  I think you will like them.  They are very comfortable and I use some Spin fits.  They do come with a Faaeal case.  Have you tried the **** ****?  Those are something else for the money!  I like variety too!



Interesting. How's the cable. Is it very microphonic or is it no problem wearing cable down?


----------



## silverfishla

Sylmar said:


> Interesting. How's the cable. Is it very microphonic or is it no problem wearing cable down?


The Faaeal’s? I haven’t heard microphonics while wearing them (or haven’t noticed).  They isolate pretty well.  They can either have an outer fit or a deep insertion depending on the size of tip you use.  I like them both ways.  These are easier to manipulate, in that sense, because of their small design.


----------



## Sylmar

silverfishla said:


> The Faaeal’s? I haven’t heard microphonics while wearing them (or haven’t noticed).  They isolate pretty well.  They can either have an outer fit or a deep insertion depending on the size of tip you use.  I like them both ways.  These are easier to manipulate, in that sense, because of their small design.


Sounds good. Definitely keeping this on my watch list.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Try removing the nozzle filter, and running with no filter at all. It lowers the sub bass just a tad and bumps up the resolution just a tad. Also, I found the widest bore tip possible further reduces the sub bass, making the whole thing more balanced and opens up the sound.
> 
> With those 2 changes, I liked them so much I bought a 2nd pair. Although the purchase was to get the included Spinfits more than anything, which by themselves are worth $10/set.



I didn't take the filter off yet, but using a wider bore def helped take some of the thickness off the bass giving it a SLIGHTLY thinner sound. The Rosewill ex500 is never going to have the resolution of the DC 1 or **** but it's unashamedly big and bold... and most importantly it's fun. Very cool use of sounstage.

I've been playing with the Monoprice Mp80 which i got for £20 on Amazon UK. BA+DD with three filters. Lovely shell and fit, lots of tips including two foams. First listen and it was clear it was VERY bass light and all mids and treble (but very good detail and super wide but flat soundstage). Seeing as the instructions didn't tell me what colour filters were bass and treble i just put next one on. It was exactly the same sound as the first one. So i tried the next one... Jeeez where did that bass come from!!! Now i have clear mids and treble and a very strong and satisfying bass. I guess you'd say it's a neutral sound, with just a touch of warmth saving it from being a predominately brighter sound... but that bass. I hit it with some serious bass heavy tracks and it stayed very controlled with absolutely no buzz or crackle. i found the treble filter on the DMG made a big difference, but the bass one of the MP80 completely changed the sound for the better. Especially with a wide bore tip.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monoprice-Aluminum-Earphone-Balanced-Armature/dp/B07957RVZ1


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> I didn't take the filter off yet, but using a wider bore def helped take some of the thickness off the bass giving it a SLIGHTLY thinner sound. The Rosewill ex500 is never going to have the resolution of the DC 1 or **** but it's unashamedly big and bold... and most importantly it's fun. Very cool use of sounstage.
> 
> I've been playing with the Monoprice Mp80 which i got for £20 on Amazon UK. BA+DD with three filters. Lovely shell and fit, lots of tips including two foams. First listen and it was clear it was VERY bass light and all mids and treble (but very good detail and super wide but flat soundstage). Seeing as the instructions didn't tell me what colour filters were bass and treble i just put next one on. It was exactly the same sound as the first one. So i tried the next one... Jeeez where did that bass come from!!! Now i have clear mids and treble and a very strong and satisfying bass. I guess you'd say it's a neutral sound, with just a touch of warmth saving it from being a predominately brighter sound... but that bass. I hit it with some serious bass heavy tracks and it stayed very controlled with absolutely no buzz or crackle. i found the treble filter on the DMG made a big difference, but the bass one of the MP80 completely changed the sound for the better. Especially with a wide bore tip.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monoprice-Aluminum-Earphone-Balanced-Armature/dp/B07957RVZ1



Those look like the Magaosi K3, including the shell and also the removable filters.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 17, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> 've been playing with the Monoprice Mp80 which i got for £20 on Amazon UK. BA+DD with three filters.



Had to grab one at that price.  The Monoprice site is charging $59 and Amazon.com wants $76.   £20 is $26.

edit:  it does say on the Amazon page what each filter is meant to do.

The black nozzles offer a brighter sound signature, with a clean midrange and extended highs.
The gunmetal nozzles deliver a more accurate frequency response, with slightly less aggressive highs and a wider sound field.
Finally, the silver nozzles add deeper sub-bass for added punch and extension.


----------



## darmanastartes

CoiL said:


> Ugly as hell! ;S


I think they're cute!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So my review of NiceHCK N3 is done. If you go to my site there a comparaison with **** (not included in headfi review):https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-n3.23557/reviews#review-21776

I have a bipolar relationship with the N3 depending on type of music I listen to as well as the DAP I use. 

Its a very capricious earphones, but when you hit the sweet spot miracle of musicality can happen....not suggested as an all arounder tough.

If your into soft timbre with extra upper highs sparkle playing in an immense and airy soundstage with great imaging, I think it worth a try, but if you search for perfect all arounder, its a pass.....(for a **** perhaps?).


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Had to grab one at that price.  The Monoprice site is charging $59 and Amazon.com wants $76.   £20 is $26.
> 
> edit:  it does say on the Amazon page what each filter is meant to do.
> 
> ...



Ordered too. Love a bargain like that.

Good find @harry501501


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> I think they're cute!


In case You didn`t understand - graph looks ugly as hell.


----------



## Dcell7 (Mar 18, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> My **** has arrived in the country so should have my grubby little paws on them soon



I have ordered a week ago and it is still not shipped. Contacted the seller (NiceHCK) and it won't be in stock for another 8-10 days.

Thinking of cancelling because i don't really need it but i've ordered for a nice price because of a general Aliexpress coupon and i am kind of curious about the piezoelectric sound.


----------



## darmanastartes

CoiL said:


> In case You didn`t understand - graph looks ugly as hell.


Do you not like V-shaped sound sigs?
H1 compared to Mixcder X5, Fiio F1, and modded EZAudio D4. 
   
For the record, that graph and the others are compensated using Crin's psuedo-IEC comp file, and I'm not confident in the measurements beyond 6k.


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> Do you not like V-shaped sound sigs?


No. 
But I`m ok with little U-shape or L-hape signature.
Those IEMs You graphed have too much emphasis @ 4-6kHz and probably littlebit too much mid-bass relative to sub-bass and mids.
I`m sensitive to 6.2-7.5kHz, so getting close to 6.2kHz with so much bump is no go for me.

But this is just me and applies only for me, maybe to others those graphs look and IEMs sound great


----------



## DAVID_54

toddy0191 said:


> Ordered too. Love a bargain like that.
> 
> Good find @harry501501





toddy0191 said:


> Ordered too. Love a bargain like that.
> 
> Good find @harry501501



Monoprice MP80

+1 on that. Sounds sweet on Pioneer audio player; relatively inexpensive and comfortable, even when sleeping on side. I did have to roll tips and do a cheap cable upgrade and give them a few hours for them to sound their best, but I am really happy with them.


----------



## Dustry

So while I am waiting for my second pair of **** to arrive (previous pair is out of order... based on collective feedback from this forum, looks like hair is stuck in the dynamic driver of the left piece), I tried to get back to the IEM that was my fav 6-12 months ago or so - Tin Audio T515. Holy crap, after spending time with ****/C10/ZSN, T515 is so painfully V-shaped  Obviously moving from one sound signature to another always requires few hours of transition burn-in but at this point it is too much (T515 is a great IEM but only for V-shape heads).

So I have now decided to use for the next couple weeks the IEM that is not often talked about here - NarMoo W1M (review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/na...e-isolating-headphones-with-mic.20610/reviews)

It is apparently same shell and same drivers as T515, but differently tuned - more balanced or even mid-forward, but still with impressive extension on both ends, clarity and separation well above its price. Soundstage after **** is somewhat intimate, but nothing beats **** soundstage below $50 anyway, in my opinion.

Also listening to W1M you realise that one thing **** somewhat misses is subbass depth. Don't get me wrong, **** subbass is pleasant, precise, quick. But it is just not that deep. With W1M (equally as with T515) you can feel subbass rumbling with a throat, so pleasant! But no bleed whatsoever. Unlike T515, W1M's mids are not suppressed. Treble detail is outstanding with zero piercing (after all, there is no BA, just two dynamic drivers). Sound is dark'ish but within reason - another "like" from me.

TLDR: W1M is very underappreciated IEM, you can say it is T515 but with elevated mids and 20cm longer cable.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Dustry said:


> So while I am waiting for my second pair of **** to arrive (previous pair is out of order... based on collective feedback from this forum, looks like hair is stuck in the dynamic driver of the left piece), I tried to get back to the IEM that was my fav 6-12 months ago or so - Tin Audio T515. Holy crap, after spending time with ****/C10/ZSN, T515 is so painfully V-shaped  Obviously moving from one sound signature to another always requires few hours of transition burn-in but at this point it is too much (T515 is a great IEM but only for V-shape heads).
> 
> So I have now decided to use for the next couple weeks the IEM that is not often talked about here - NarMoo W1M (review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/na...e-isolating-headphones-with-mic.20610/reviews)
> 
> ...



OMG! Someone actually looked at that old W1M review? Groovy  Still got mine kicking around. Should pull it out for a listen today.


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> So while I am waiting for my second pair of **** to arrive (previous pair is out of order... based on collective feedback from this forum, looks like hair is stuck in the dynamic driver of the left piece), I tried to get back to the IEM that was my fav 6-12 months ago or so - Tin Audio T515. Holy crap, after spending time with ****/C10/ZSN, T515 is so painfully V-shaped  Obviously moving from one sound signature to another always requires few hours of transition burn-in but at this point it is too much (T515 is a great IEM but only for V-shape heads).
> 
> So I have now decided to use for the next couple weeks the IEM that is not often talked about here - NarMoo W1M (review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/na...e-isolating-headphones-with-mic.20610/reviews)
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I have just been listening to this on the ****, sub bass is superb, with real depth and weight (Spiral Dots fitted):


----------



## MAntunes

Hi guys!
My Tin Audio T2 cable broke and I'm trying to find one under 20$. Do you recommend any in particular?

Also, are the Bluetooth cables from KZ or TRN any good? Is there any you recommend? 

Thank you!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 18, 2019)

toddy0191 said:


> Ordered too. Love a bargain like that.
> 
> Good find @harry501501



I wonder if that price is a mistake.  Anyway, my Monoprice MP80 will arrive this evening between 6pm and 10pm.  Did you order on time to get the night delivery?  I love same day evening delivery... so much nicer than getting waked by the doorbell early in the morning (like 10 or 11 am LOL).  Nightowls do not like to be disturbed that early.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I wonder if that price is a mistake.  Anyway, my Monoprice MP80 will arrive this evening between 6pm and 10pm.  Did you order on time to get the night delivery?  I love same day evening delivery... so much nicer than getting waked by the doorbell early in the morning (like 10 or 11 am LOL).  Nightowls do not like to be disturbed that early.



Don't get that option up here unfortunately.

Mine will be here tomorrow.

That price is most definitely a mistake!!!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 18, 2019)

toddy0191 said:


> Don't get that option up here unfortunately.
> 
> Mine will be here tomorrow.
> 
> That price is most definitely a mistake!!!



Oh I did not realize that the same day delivery thing was regional.  My MP80 shipped around 2.30 PM and reached the delivery station in Maidstone around 4:30 PM.   I expect an out for delivery notice soon.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh I did not realize that the same day delivery thing was regional.  My MP80 shipped around 2.30 PM and reached the delivery station in Maidstone around 4:30 PM.   I expect an out for delivery notice soon.


Looking forward to your early impressions


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Looking forward to your early impressions



..well ... you know my impressions are usually positive... once I have the right tips (which are often the stock ones).  Although I never did get on with that HIFi Walker A7...sent it back.  I think I am the only one who did not like it.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

toddy0191 said:


> Looking forward to your early impressions


+1. I'm now torn between the **** going for around $29 CAD on AliExpress, vs the Monoprice MP80, which, from Amazon UK, goes for $52 CAD. It'd be cool if the filters really do alter the sound sig at least somewhat noticeably in ways that widen the MP80's genre compatibility.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 5, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> +1. I'm now torn between the **** going for around $29 CAD on AliExpress, vs the Monoprice MP80, which, from Amazon UK, goes for $52 CAD. It'd be cool if the filters really do alter the sound sig at least somewhat noticeably in ways that widen the MP80's genre compatibility.



Filters that I have had with others do make a difference...sometimes  a huge difference.    So, Amazon UK will send the MP80 to you... I did not know that.  Seems like they are adding a bit to the cost.  £20 should be $35 Canadian.

Woah... just looked at amazon canada... they want  $136 canadian... eek.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> ..well ... you know my impressions are usually positive... once I have the right tips (which are often the stock ones).  Although I never did get on with that HIFi Walker A7...sent it back.  I think I am the only one who did not like it.



I liked the A7 so much I bought 2. Couldn't resist when they dropped to £9.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> I liked the A7 so much I bought 2. Couldn't resist when they dropped to £9.



Yeah, that is when  my  husband bought one.  I think it was shortly after I had sent mine back.. but I had paid  £29!


----------



## Slater

toddy0191 said:


> I liked the A7 so much I bought 2. Couldn't resist when they dropped to £9.



Agreed! The metal case was worth that price lol. Same case ibasso uses


----------



## mbwilson111

The driver is currently 8 stops away


----------



## SomeEntityThing

mbwilson111 said:


> Filters that I have had with others do make a difference...sometimes  a huge difference.    So, Amazon UK will set the MP80 to you... I did not know that.  Seems like they are adding a bit to the cost.  £20 should be $35 Canadian.
> 
> Woah... just looked at amazon canada... they want  $136 canadian... eek.


Yep... shipping rates and all that, and I heard Canada Post charges duties when picking up from the post office for orders over $25. Still, ordering from a non-Canadian website is a far cry from the horrendous price they want from Amazon.ca... which is how it usually goes when it comes to Chi-Fi that can be found there


----------



## mbwilson111

SomeEntityThing said:


> Yep... shipping rates and all that, and I heard Canada Post charges duties when picking up from the post office for orders over $25. Still, ordering from a non-Canadian website is a far cry from the horrendous price they want from Amazon.ca... which is how it usually goes when it comes to Chi-Fi that can be found there



This is probably the best deal you will see then.


----------



## Nimweth

Dcell7 said:


> I have ordered a week ago and it is still not shipped. Contacted the seller (NiceHCK) and it won't be in stock for another 8-10 days.
> 
> Thinking of cancelling because i don't really need it but i've ordered for a nice price because of a general Aliexpress coupon and i am kind of curious about the piezoelectric sound.


I think you'll like the piezoelectric sound. I have the Artiste DC1, Elecom CB1000 and ****. Piezo treble is airy, clean and crystalline with no harshness or peaks. Soundstage is three-dimensional and holographic. Incisive transient response with excellent detail. **** is the best of the three.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> Agreed! The metal case was worth that price lol. Same case ibasso uses



Not to mention the mmcx cable too.

I've just got them out for the first time in a while and had forgotten how fab they sound!

Especially with foams.


----------



## Wiljen

N3 and **** arrived today - two very different signatures both with a dynamic and a piezo


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 18, 2019)

toddy0191 said:


> Not to mention the mmcx cable too.
> 
> I've just got them out for the first time in a while and had forgotten how fab they sound!
> 
> Especially with foams.



I can't use foams so maybe that was the problem for me.



Wiljen said:


> N3 and **** arrived today - two very different signatures both with a dynamic and a piezo



I borrowed my husbands N3 for a couple of days... loved it.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I can't use foams so maybe that was the problem for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I borrowed my husbands N3 for a couple of days... loved it.



Probably as I found them to harsh with silicone tips.


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Probably as I found them to harsh with silicone tips.



I could have spent more time trying some other tips on the A7 but by then everyone else was getting it a lot cheaper so I was annoyed that I had paid more.  Decided it was not worth it at that point.  They did seem harsh and at the time I had been enjoying a darker iem.  The change was too much.   

Now I need to check out these MP80s.  I have been busy putting some new music on one of my DAPs so they have been waiting...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys!
> My Tin Audio T2 cable broke and I'm trying to find one under 20$. Do you recommend any in particular?
> 
> Also, are the Bluetooth cables from KZ or TRN any good? Is there any you recommend?
> ...



Hi,
this one for over ear:https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Mixed-Cable-For-TFZ/1825606_32945443691.html

or this one for both versatile way:https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Silver-Plated-Cable/1825606_32886582567.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guy, i'm kind of excited about the first real budget IEM from SHOZY....don't know why exactly...perhaps because of the look and all praising about other models that sell for more than 100$?






*Description*


It is jointly developed by Shozy and the domestic top horn team. It lasted for nearly 3 years. The medium frequency is comfortable, and it is very close to the real and comfortable simulation of vinyl. The volume of the vinly eartip cavity has been accurately calculated, practiced, trimmed, and the tuning filter imported from South Korea (expensive, good consistent, and strict of driver in and out), making the vinyl eartips sound natural and the sound field is regular. It is comfortable and resistant, and the "box taste" will be more concentrated.
33 1/3, which is the speed of vinyl, representing 33 1/3 revolutions per minute. Therefore, Shozy vinyl eartips are named after "33 1/3".
 
*Specification*

Driver:10mm dynamic
Impedance: 16Ω
Sensitivity: 107 dB
Cable: sony 4n oxygen-free copper
Anyway, I like the look in fact...as a big vinyl fan myself hehe

And I'm excited about too much stuffs too....like the FINAL AUDIO E1000 that are freaking incredible sounding for 30$. Only drawback I can find is construction, wich is made of plastic...but its even more vocal centric than E2000. Less brighter on upper mids region toughs (even if E2000 are far from being ''chifi fowards'')


----------



## Dcell7

Nimweth said:


> I think you'll like the piezoelectric sound. I have the Artiste DC1, Elecom CB1000 and ****. Piezo treble is airy, clean and crystalline with no harshness or peaks. Soundstage is three-dimensional and holographic. Incisive transient response with excellent detail. **** is the best of the three.



I am awaiting approval for cancellation now but i will reorder elsewhere when approved. I don’t want to end up with two same headphones


----------



## drag0nslayer (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> I think you'll like the piezoelectric sound. I have the Artiste DC1, Elecom CB1000 and ****. Piezo treble is airy, clean and crystalline with no harshness or peaks. Soundstage is three-dimensional and holographic. Incisive transient response with excellent detail. **** is the best of the three.



This is true until you hit the N3, then a few peaks start appearing.   Worse news is the Piezo seems to be the least susceptible to EQ of the three common drivers,  (BA, Dynamic, Piezo) in my experience thus far.


----------



## toddy0191

Well many thanks to @harry501501 for pointing out the amazing deal on Amazon UK for the Monoprice MP80 @ £20 which are clearly just a rebranded Magaosi K3 as spotted by @Slater

Had a little play with them and initial impressions are very positive. Using the included double flange tips, even with the silver bass filters, they sound quite balanced with good detail retrieval and resolution particularly in the mids. Treble is just right IMO too.  Looking forward to listening to these more.

The case, tips and cable could be worth the asking price alone.

Love a bargain!


----------



## Slater (Mar 19, 2019)

toddy0191 said:


> Well many thanks to @harry501501 for pointing out the amazing deal on Amazon UK for the Monoprice MP80 @ £20 which are clearly just a rebranded Magaosi K3 as spotted by @Slater
> 
> Had a little play with them and initial impressions are very positive. Using the included double flange tips, even with the silver bass filters, they sound quite balanced with good detail retrieval and resolution particularly in the mids. Treble is just right IMO too.  Looking forward to listening to these more.
> 
> ...



I will also add that I found an Aliexpress seller that has the Magaosi K3 Pro for $67.

By the time you use the $2 store coupon + $5 Aliexpress coupon the final price is $60. That’s a crazy deal for the K3 Pro, as I paid $110 for mine when it 1st came out.

So anyone interested in this IEM, they can save a few bucks over the Monoprice version. Be aware that I don’t know exactly how the Monoprice version is different (cable, tips, etc). I can only speak for the Magaosi version.

Anyways, it’s a great IEM, and as others have pointed out the filters provide versatility in the sound signature.

Here’s the dedicated thread on it. Plenty of details, impressions, etc.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magaosi-k3-pro-impressions-and-discussions-thread.839011/


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> Well many thanks to @harry501501 for pointing out the amazing deal on Amazon UK for the Monoprice MP80 @ £20 which are clearly just a rebranded Magaosi K3 as spotted by @Slater
> 
> Had a little play with them and initial impressions are very positive. Using the included double flange tips, even with the silver bass filters, they sound quite balanced with good detail retrieval and resolution particularly in the mids. Treble is just right IMO too.  Looking forward to listening to these more.
> 
> ...



I have been happy so far with the installed gunmetal filter and Starline tips.  I wish so much was not happening at once... my Faaeal Crescent arrived this morning along with my husbands **** (which I have no plans to listen to).

I did some googling and found that possibly (probably?) the drivers and nozzles are not the same as the K3.  Maybe we should ask Monoprice... or Magaosi?



Slater said:


> I will also add that I found an Aliexpress seller that has the Magaosi K3 Pro for $67.
> 
> By the time you use the $2 store coupon + $5 Aliexpress coupon the final price is $60. That’s a crazy deal for the K3 Pro, as I paid $110 for mine when it 1st came out.
> 
> ...



Wait, I am confused...you are saying the K3 is a better deal now?  This Monoprice version is £20 which is $26 so it is the better deal.   Only a few left though.  I noticed a couple more sold while I was sleeping.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been happy so far with the installed gunmetal filter and Starline tips.  I wish so much was not happening at once... my Faaeal Crescent arrived this morning along with my husbands **** (which I have no plans to listen to).
> 
> I did some googling and found that possibly (probably?) the drivers and nozzles are not the same as the K3.  Maybe we should ask Monoprice... or Magaosi?
> 
> ...



The Monoprice on US Amazon is $74.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> The Monoprice on US Amazon is $74.



I think some people have had iems shipped from the UK to the US.  What does it tell you if you put a UK one in your basket?

Also do you think the K3 and the MP80 are identical?  Might the drivers be different?


----------



## darmanastartes

Wiljen said:


> This is true until you hit the N3, then a few peaks start appearing.   Worse news is the Piezo seems to be the least susceptible to EQ of the three common drivers,  (BA, Dynamic, Piezo) in my experience thus far.


I can't speak to the piezo treble (I like it so I didn't try EQ'ing it), but you can get rid of the N3's upper midrange peaks with the 2k and 4k cuts in these EQ settings:

*freq**db**q*250+1.00.7500+2.00.7750+1.00.72000-5.03.04000-5.04.5
Even if you can't adjust Q values, -5db cuts at 2k and 4k will help enormously.


----------



## toddy0191

mbwilson111 said:


> I have been happy so far with the installed gunmetal filter and Starline tips.  I wish so much was not happening at once... my Faaeal Crescent arrived this morning along with my husbands **** (which I have no plans to listen to).
> 
> I did some googling and found that possibly (probably?) the drivers and nozzles are not the same as the K3.  Maybe we should ask Monoprice... or Magaosi?
> 
> ...



You should listen to the **** they're fab!

The MP80 seem to share the same shell as the K3 pro which are 2ba and 1dd, but the MP80 seem to be 1ba and 1dd, so maybe made by the same OEM with different internals.


----------



## Wiljen

darmanastartes said:


> I can't speak to the piezo treble (I like it so I didn't try EQ'ing it), but you can get rid of the N3's upper midrange peaks with the 2k and 4k cuts in these EQ settings:
> 
> *freq**db**q*250+1.00.7500+2.00.7750+1.00.72000-5.03.04000-5.04.5
> Even if you can't adjust Q values, -5db cuts at 2k and 4k will help enormously.



Thanks, I'll keep tweaking it and see what I end up with


----------



## Nimweth

Wiljen said:


> This is true until you hit the N3, then a few peaks start appearing.   Worse news is the Piezo seems to be the least susceptible to EQ of the three common drivers,  (BA, Dynamic, Piezo) in my experience thus far.


That's interesting, I never use EQ though. What is impressive in the **** is the consistency of tonality across the three different drivers.


----------



## Slater (Mar 19, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I think some people have had iems shipped from the UK to the US.  What does it tell you if you put a UK one in your basket?
> 
> Also do you think the K3 and the MP80 are identical?  Might the drivers be different?



I’m not sure about the drivers. It’s possible there are differences. For example the K3 Pro comes with 2 sound filters vs the Monoprice with 3. And there’s a Magaosi K3 “HD” that _looks_ exactly the same but has slightly different treble tuning than the regular and Pro K3.

So the only way to know if it’s identical tuning or not would be for someone to directly A/B compare both.

As far as the UK to US shipping price, it was £4.88, so I went ahead and ordered a set of the Monoprices. Why not? Once it arrives, I’ll be able to directly compare the Monoprice with the Magaosi. Plus I’ll have some extra filters that I can swap between both IEMs.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> As far as the UK to US shipping price, it was £4.88, so I went ahead and ordered a set of the Monoprices. Why not? Once it arrives, I’ll be able to directly compare the Monoprice with the Magaosi. Plus I’ll have some extra filters that I can swap between both IEMs.



Cool... I noticed that a couple more of the MP80 sold this afternoon.  Only 4 left in stock.  I bet if they restock it will not be at that price.

So around $33 for those in the US to buy it from Amazon UK...may vary depending on the exact exchange rate that they use.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Cool... I noticed that a couple more of the MP80 sold this afternoon.  Only 4 left in stock.  I bet if they restock it will not be at that price.
> 
> So around $33 for those in the US to buy it from Amazon UK...may vary depending on the exact exchange rate that they use.



Yes, with the exchange rate and currency conversion fee, my Visa was charged $34.28.

That’s a great price for an aluminum multi driver IEM with mmcx and 3 filters. Even if it’s not 100% identical to the Magaosi K3 drivers. For $34 shipped il happy to take a gamble and check it out. 

Because if it DOES turn out to be exactly the same as the Magaosi K3, that’s a deal so good it should be illegal. My K3 Pro are worth every penny of the $110 I paid a few years ago.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Even if it’s not 100% identical to the Magaosi K3 drivers. For $34 shipped il happy to take a gamble and check it out



Maybe it will be even better...


----------



## theresanarc

What's the link to those double-flanged eartips (or any other good alternative to go with a bulky pair of KZ earphones)?


----------



## Slater

theresanarc said:


> What's the link to those double-flanged eartips (or any other good alternative to go with a bulky pair of KZ earphones)?



If you search Aliexpress for

_double_ _silicone_ _eartip_​
you’ll see a million.


----------



## TheVortex

Looks like the stock of the Monoprice MP80 is dropping as I just bought one and added on the free months worth of prime


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 19, 2019)

TheVortex said:


> Looks like the stock of the Monoprice MP80 is dropping as I just bought one and added on the free months worth of prime



Wow, I just checked... only two left.   Prime is great... somewhere along the line we seem to have ended up with Prime all the time and now we are really spoiled.  Don't forget to cancel it if you do not plan to pay to continue.

@harry501501 will be surprised how many people have jumped on this deal.... all because of his recommendation


----------



## TheVortex

mbwilson111 said:


> Wow, I just checked... only two left.   Prime is great... somewhere along the line we seem to have ended up with Prime all time and now we are really spoiled.  Don't forget to cancel it if you do not plan to pay to continue.
> 
> @harry501501 will be surprised how many people have jumped on this deal.... all because of his recommendation



I will keep an eye on it so I won't forget to cancel as I have had prime before and never really used it.

£19.99 is a cheap price so I thought why not lol. Also I have not bought any earphones / iem's in a while.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 19, 2019)

I bit the bullet and bought an MP80 from Amazon UK. $52 CAD is the most I've ever spent on IEMs, so I'm hoping the value I get for my money will keep me happy to not buy any new IEMs for a while. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 19, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> I bit the bullet and bought an MP80 from Amazon UK. $52 CAD is the most I've ever spent on IEMs, so I'm hoping the value I get for my money will keep me happy to not buy any new IEMs for a while. Fingers crossed!




I think you got the last one using that deal... now Amazon UK is only offering to import it from the USA for  around £70.

When I bought mine shortly after harry posted about them there were 13 of them...


----------



## SomeEntityThing

mbwilson111 said:


> I think you got the last one using that deal... now Amazon UK is only offering to import it from the USA for  around £70.
> 
> When I bought mine shortly after harry posted about them there were 13 of them...



Ah, when I bought them first thing in the morning today, there were apparently still 4 available. I guess I shouldn't be surprised if the rest flew away soon after given all the buzz here. I consider myself lucky, even, that there were any left for grabs when I woke up.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 19, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> Ah, when I bought them first thing in the morning today, there were apparently still 4 available. I guess I shouldn't be surprised if the rest flew away soon after given all the buzz here. I consider myself lucky, even, that there were any left for grabs when I woke up.



ah... because you had just posted I thought you meant you had just bought it... others were watching...all day....

Here is mine with two others that just arrived in the past few days.  Actually, the one on the right (FAAEAL Crescent) arrived today  and I have not had a chance to listen to them yet.  I hope those cute tips work for me.  The one on the left is the QT5.  Loving what I have heard so far... have not yet decided for sure about tips. 

I am pretty sure I will keep the KZ Starline tips on the MP80... using the gunmetal nozzles I feel no need to increase the bass so probably will only try the silver nozzle if I decide to try some Spinfit tips... or something different. 

The pouch that comes with the MP80 is really nice but I prefer this type of case for iems.  The pouch will be used for something else.  I have another just like it that holds my Ruizu A50 dap which is the same size as a Shanling M1.

If you tap on the photo you can zoom in on details it you want.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

mbwilson111 said:


> ah... because you had just posted I thought you meant you had just bought it... others were watching...all day....
> 
> Here is mine with two others that just arrived in the past few days.  Actually, the one on the right (FAAEAL Crescent) arrived today  and I have not had a chance to listen to them yet.  I hope those cute tips work for me.  The one on the left is the QT5.  Loving what I have heard so far... have not yet decided for sure about tips.
> 
> ...



Looking good! Interesting that the case would fit the Ruizu A50! I'll have to try it out if my package arrives safe and sound! Hm... do you know if KZ Whirlwind tips fit alright on the MP80? I hear the nozzles of the MP80 are short.


----------



## Slater (Mar 19, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> I bit the bullet and bought an MP80 from Amazon UK. $52 CAD is the most I've ever spent on IEMs, so I'm hoping the value I get for my money will keep me happy to not buy any new IEMs for a while. Fingers crossed!



I hope it’s good too.

But 1 question. If that’s the most you’ve ever spent, why did you get an earphone none of us have ever seen or heard, no reviews, no reports of how it’s tuned, no idea of quality, no nothing?

I’m not trying to be a jerk; I’m just genuinely curious.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> I hope it’s good too.
> 
> But 1 question. If that’s the most you’ve ever spent, why did you get an earphone none of us have ever seen or heard, no reviews, no reports of how it’s tuned, no idea of quality, no nothing?
> 
> I’m not trying to be a jerk; I’m just genuinely curious.



It's alright, he's lucked out as they're really good!


----------



## mbwilson111

toddy0191 said:


> It's alright, he's lucked out as they're really good!



Plus Harry had already said they were good.


----------



## mbwilson111

SomeEntityThing said:


> Looking good! Interesting that the case would fit the Ruizu A50! I'll have to try it out if my package arrives safe and sound! Hm... do you know if KZ Whirlwind tips fit alright on the MP80? I hear the nozzles of the MP80 are short.



I don't have any more Whirlwinds to try not sure if they might be too loose but the MP80 includes a nice assortment.  I put on the Starlines because I always get a seal with them. I


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> I hope it’s good too.
> 
> But 1 question. If that’s the most you’ve ever spent, why did you get an earphone none of us have ever seen or heard, no reviews, no reports of how it’s tuned, no idea of quality, no nothing?
> 
> I’m not trying to be a jerk; I’m just genuinely curious.



Haha, I guess one of the biggest factors was the whole pricing thing I was going off about earlier. So, I paid roughly $52 CAD before the likely $10 duties I will have to pay when my package arrives. As mbwilson111 pointed out, Amazon.ca sells the MP80 for around $133 CAD. Monoprice's website sells them for $79.99 USD which translates to roughly $107 CAD before shipping costs. Even if I have to pay the $10 duty at the post office, I am still paying much less with the sale price on Amazon.UK, and with such limited quantities (10 to be exact when I first looked) remaining from a seller whose package would be handled by Amazon UK themselves spurred me closer and closer towards my final decision. Now, I could have gone for the Magaosi K3 (HD Pro) because, as you pointed out, they had similar shells, maaaaybe had a similar sound and were cheaper for you than the MP80 thanks to coupons. When checked online, however, the cheapest option available $149 CAD for the HD Pro and roughly $76.77 CAD (EDIT: for the Pro) (the latter's price being named after the biggest possible discount for me using the AliExpress Coupons I have at the moment).

Also, I suppose the allure of filters Monoprice marketed got to me too. The idea of three IEMs in one for a price is very appealing, and I do own the KZ ED9 so I know that filters can change sound appropriately for different needs if used right. MMCX is always a huge plus for me, too.

Ultimately, I will admit, my choice probably just boils down to how I'm just another one of those teenagers who are in dire need of financial discipline... Chi-Fi has sucked out much more outta what money I make during my studies than I'd like when I could be saving up more for, say, my uni tuition. There were definitely not as many reviews floating around as I'd normally liked so I definitely am gambling pretty hard here, yes. I totally could've just stuck with the **** I've been eyeing for a month now instead; so much cheaper for me with consistent praise for its supposedly neutral sound sig like the awesome Tin HiFI T2, and with MMCX? A very nice thought indeed! As I wrap up typing all of this, I'm thinking maybe that's what I should've done after all. Time to think more I guess lol.


----------



## waynes world

SomeEntityThing said:


> Ultimately, I will admit, my choice probably just boils down to how I'm just another one of those teenagers who are in dire need of financial discipline... Chi-Fi has sucked out much more outta what money I make during my studies than I'd like when I could be saving up more for, say, my uni tuition. There were definitely not as many reviews floating around as I'd normally liked so I definitely am gambling pretty hard here, yes. I totally could've just stuck with the **** I've been eyeing for a month now instead; so much cheaper for me with consistent praise for its supposedly neutral sound sig like the awesome Tin HiFI T2, and with MMCX? A very nice thought indeed! As I wrap up typing all of this, I'm thinking maybe that's what I should've done after all. Time to think more I guess lol.



If you ever get into earbuds you'll be happy. You can find awesome sounding buds for under $20. Seriously.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

waynes world said:


> If you ever get into earbuds you'll be happy. You can find awesome sounding buds for under $20. Seriously.


Under $10 even.


----------



## PhonoPhi

waynes world said:


> If you ever get into earbuds you'll be happy. You can find awesome sounding buds for under $20. Seriously.


What could be recommended then in $30-$60 range?
(I never had one, may be a good idea to try)


----------



## mbwilson111

PhonoPhi said:


> What could be recommended then in $30-$60 range?
> (I never had one, may be a good idea to try)



Enter at your own risk...There  are so many good ones... so many....

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-2723#post-14846169


----------



## PhonoPhi

mbwilson111 said:


> Enter at your own risk...There  are so many good ones... so many....
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-2723#post-14846169


Trying to limit the risk - what would be the best one, just one?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

PhonoPhi said:


> Trying to limit the risk - what would be the best one, just one?



Whats your favorite IEM? The Panda family own every earbud ever made and most IEMs so they could definitely help you LOL.


----------



## mbwilson111

PhonoPhi said:


> Trying to limit the risk - what would be the best one, just one?



Whatever is in my ears at the time.... sometimes one of the ones that my husband has made for me...

Do you really think there is one answer to your question?

Maybe... this one so you can see if this commonly used shell fits you and if you like buds... it is a starting point that many are familiar with...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...Y-Earphone-HiFi-Bass-Earbuds/32887565850.html

or,  many people have been loving this one lately.  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...rplugs-Earbud-Metal-Earphone/32869066191.html


----------



## PhonoPhi

mbwilson111 said:


> Whatever is in my ears at the time.... sometimes one of the ones that my husband has made for me...
> 
> Do you really think there is one answer to your question?
> 
> ...


Great, thank you!


----------



## waynes world

mbwilson111 said:


> Whatever is in my ears at the time.... sometimes one of the ones that my husband has made for me...
> 
> Do you really think there is one answer to your question?
> 
> ...



That is a great gateway bud-drug recommendation!



> or,  many people have been loving this one lately.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...rplugs-Earbud-Metal-Earphone/32869066191.html



Guilty as charged lol



PhonoPhi said:


> Great, thank you!



She is a wise one! Like mb says, there are sooooo many. But the ones that she pointed out are great recommendations.

See you in the earbuds thread!


----------



## zedbg (Mar 20, 2019)

Just when i decided to bite the bullet  Its 67.33 now


----------



## Bartig (Mar 20, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Whatever is in my ears at the time.... sometimes one of the ones that my husband has made for me...
> 
> Do you really think there is one answer to your question?
> 
> ...


Ok ok, let's give earbuds one more try. 

Eyeing the EMX500 now, and the Qian25 and Qian69... or should I really avoid one and try another low budget intro pair?

By the way: switched from the Crescent, ZSN and **** I've been listening much to lately, to the QT2 again yesterday. Wow. Just wow. How I love its full bodied, detailed, wide-soundstaged sound.


----------



## trellus

Slater said:


> I will also add that I found an Aliexpress seller that has the Magaosi K3 Pro for $67.
> 
> By the time you use the $2 store coupon + $5 Aliexpress coupon the final price is $60. That’s a crazy deal for the K3 Pro, as I paid $110 for mine when it 1st came out.
> 
> ...



Meh, lack of a single picture on the first post in that thread = immediate lost of interest.


----------



## CoiL

trellus said:


> Meh, lack of a single picture on the first post in that thread = immediate lost of interest.


Is it so hard to make one click on any link provided at first post? 
I`m more and more amazed how lazy ppl can be...


----------



## loomisjohnson

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So my review of NiceHCK N3 is done. If you go to my site there a comparaison with **** (not included in headfi review):https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-n3.23557/reviews#review-21776
> 
> I have a bipolar relationship with the N3 depending on type of music I listen to as well as the DAP I use.
> 
> ...


 i've continued to spend time with the n3 (love the fit and build), but still can't get acclimated to the tuning--they do present a lot of highend information and can extend quite low, but often sound disjointed, with excessive treble glare. it's as if they're an experimental model which need to be refined in future iterations. that said, there's something about them that keeps me trying to hit that sweet spot


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 20, 2019)

zedbg said:


> Just when i decided to bite the bullet  Its 67.33 now



That is because the batch of MP80s  that was being fulfilled by Amazon UK sold out due to the talk in here.   It was most likely a pricing error that will not be repeated.   The one you see now is coming from the States and is the normal price.




Bartig said:


> Ok ok, let's give earbuds one more try.
> 
> Eyeing the EMX500 now, and the Qian25 and Qian69... or should I really avoid one and try another low budget intro pair?



You really need to come to the bud side.... enter the earbud thread  The ones you are eyeing are all good.. I have them all   Another combo well worth considering would be the RY4S and the Remax RM-303.  I recently got the Remax and find its shell to be extremely comfortable and it sounds great.

My husband and I each got one from here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/REM...arbuds-For-iPhone-Smartphone/32850645863.html

There are several color and cable choices for the RY4S... mine happens to be the 4th option with the UE cable.   I think my husband has the red one with the silver cable.  We both love ours.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RY4...e-MX500-style-earphone-3-5mm/32820438211.html


----------



## trellus

CoiL said:


> Is it so hard to make one click on any link provided at first post?
> I`m more and more amazed how lazy ppl can be...



LOL, no, no, it _worked to my advantage, trust me._   The last thing I need is another IEM.. .or headphone. 

As someone who is visually stimulated, I'm used to threads on a piece of gear having inline pictures -- they almost always do.


----------



## DynamicEars

mbwilson111 said:


> That is because the batch of MP80s  that was being fulfilled by Amazon UK sold out due to the talk in here.   It was most likely a pricing error that will not be repeated.   The one you see now is coming from the States and is the normal price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just about the right time i also wanna try to jump in, i got my first bud vido on the way, never had proper earbud. is willsound MK2 really that good? better than RY4S, vido, EMX500? what is the best bud under $100?


----------



## mbwilson111

trellus said:


> LOL, no, no, it _worked to my advantage, trust me._   The last thing I need is another IEM.. .or headphone.
> 
> As someone who is visually stimulated, I'm used to threads on a piece of gear having inline pictures -- they almost always do.



Well, we still have to find you a good bud.  How is this for a first page...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/

Scroll through... visually stimulated?  or, overwhelmed?



DynamicEars said:


> just about the right time i also wanna try to jump in, i got my first bud vido on the way, never had proper earbud. is willsound MK2 really that good? better than RY4S, vido, EMX500? what is the best bud under $100?



I don't have the MK2.  I do love my MK1 but ordering custom made buds is not the easiest way to start.

Best bud?  I can't answer that.  Too many good ones... I just like to enjoy my music so I don't try very hard to compare.  Start with something you like the look of.


----------



## trellus

mbwilson111 said:


> Well, we still have to find you a good bud.  How is this for a first page...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/
> 
> Scroll through... visually stimulated?  or, overwhelmed?



LOL, wow, that really _is_ on the total opposite end of the spectrum.  Overwhelmed might be close to reality... but pleasantly so!   The Svara Pro and NiceHCK EBX caught my eye....


----------



## heikkönen (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new here. I'm looking for an bluetooth earbud about 20$. I will buy from AliExpress and my expectations are here:
1. I want earbud that not sitting in the ear canal. I can't use them.
2. I'm Iooking for a balanced headphone like EarPods. I know they are not the best and not giving the best sound, but I think they give balanced bass-mid-treble. I also have Sennheiser MX475 and I like it's sound too. Their sound characteristics are the best for me.

I have found two earphones by the way. Wavefun Flex 2 and Baseus S16. I don't know them, I just like their look. Do you know about these headphones? Or could you give some advices?
Thanks in advance and sorry for my English.


----------



## Slater (Mar 20, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Is it so hard to make one click on any link provided at first post?
> I`m more and more amazed how lazy ppl can be...



Ughh I didn’t feel like reading your whole post.

As soon as I saw “Is it so hard” I just gave up reading the rest because it was way too much work.

Lol


----------



## TheVortex

Received my Monoprice MP80 today and they are pretty damn impressive for the price.

The filters make a massive difference!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

What the heck with this MP80...get me curious...but couldn't find the crazy cheap price you talk about...like 20 pounds??


Fall on *FIIO F9* Special Edition for *55$* instead on Amazon.com....and must run away from my laptop. It became unhealty.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What the heck with this MP80...get me curious...but couldn't find the crazy cheap price you talk about...like 20 pounds??



After harry mentioned it in the thread, it was only on Amazon UK for a day before they were gone.  Now you can only see the normally priced one that ships from the States.... so... too late....


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> What the heck with this MP80...get me curious...but couldn't find the crazy cheap price you talk about...like 20 pounds??
> 
> 
> Fall on *FIIO F9* Special Edition for *55$* instead on Amazon.com....and must run away from my laptop. It became unhealty.



What’s the difference with the special edition?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> What’s the difference with the special edition?



Only difference (kinda big one) is that it do not have detachable cable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody heard the new VSONIC VS3???

Make lotta time I did not hear anything new coming from Vsonic untill GR07...I own the GR06 in the past. These are suppose to be mid centric so it get me curious.

Perhaps im wrong...but i think its the follow up of VSD3S wich have good reviews here....https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/vsonic-vsd3s.20165/


----------



## Slater

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Anybody heard the new VSONIC VS3???
> 
> Make lotta time I did not hear anything new coming from Vsonic untill GR07...I own the GR06 in the past. These are suppose to be mid centric so it get me curious.
> 
> Perhaps im wrong...but i think its the follow up of VSD3S wich have good reviews here....https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/vsonic-vsd3s.20165/



I like vsonic stuff. I used to have the GR07, which is a famous audiophile classic (like the IEM equivalent of the HD600). I also have the VSD5S, which is also really good.

The problem with many vsonic is crap build quality. Mmcx connector failures, cables that crumble apart, dynamic drivers that unexpectedly fail (sometimes after just a few weeks or months), etc.

I don’t know anything about their new VS line of IEMs. If they finally got their act together as far as build quality, I’d definitely give them another chance because they definitely do a good job with tuning.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I love my emx500.


DynamicEars said:


> just about the right time i also wanna try to jump in, i got my first bud vido on the way, never had proper earbud. is willsound MK2 really that good? better than RY4S, vido, EMX500? what is the best bud under $100?


Im a bud baby, and only have a few buds, but I can tell you by far the best bud I have is the NiceHCK EBX. Its was like $150 but on sale for $75 when I bought it. I believe you can find them around $100 regularly and around $75 during special sales. Finicky fittement as they are worn over ear(but can be worn down). Might be worth a check into reading some reviews to see if they sound right for you.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> I like vsonic stuff. I used to have the GR07, which is a famous audiophile classic (like the IEM equivalent of the HD600). I also have the VSD5S, which is also really good.
> 
> The problem with many vsonic is crap build quality. Mmcx connector failures, cables that crumble apart, dynamic drivers that unexpectedly fail (sometimes after just a few weeks or months), etc.
> 
> I don’t know anything about their new VS line of IEMs. If they finally got their act together as far as build quality, I’d definitely give them another chance because they definitely do a good job with tuning.



 I also own GR07 long time ago and the left piece no longer working and i couldnt fix it, until they were gone somewhere (i didnt throw them to bin but can't remember also where they are right now) They were good that time, like grandpa of the chifis who can be compared to few big names. I bet they are like ibasso IT01 tier if compared to recent modern chifi?



BadReligionPunk said:


> I love my emx500.
> 
> Im a bud baby, and only have a few buds, but I can tell you by far the best bud I have is the NiceHCK EBX. Its was like $150 but on sale for $75 when I bought it. I believe you can find them around $100 regularly and around $75 during special sales. Finicky fittement as they are worn over ear(but can be worn down). Might be worth a check into reading some reviews to see if they sound right for you.



nicee.. will keep an eye for that one too and sure they looked very nice, the cable also great. Wanna try that willsound mk 2 first after my vido arrived. Thank you, ill continue this bud stuff on their dedicated thread


----------



## ahauwlim

anyone have ever compare A MOONDROP ARIA and TENNMAK CRAZY CELLO? i want to buy 1, but then i confuse which one to buy...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> I also own GR07 long time ago and the left piece no longer working and i couldnt fix it, until they were gone somewhere (i didnt throw them to bin but can't remember also where they are right now) They were good that time, like grandpa of the chifis who can be compared to few big names. I bet they are like ibasso IT01 tier if compared to recent modern chifi?
> 
> 
> 
> nicee.. will keep an eye for that one too and sure they looked very nice, the cable also great. Wanna try that willsound mk 2 first after my vido arrived. Thank you, ill continue this bud stuff on their dedicated thread


Everyone raves about the Mk2. Makes me want to order one, but im really set at the moment for earbuds.


----------



## eclein

Amongst the other hot iems I have I’m really, really enjoying my TRN IM1s! They just have the absolute perfect fit for me and a sound that I could easily listen to on the proverbial desert island we all consider a possibility.
I’m using them pretty much daily mixed with others I sorta rotate...seems to me like an iem that got lost in the shuffle. I know others like them also but wonder if folks are still interested in them?


----------



## HungryPanda

The TRN IM1's are really good


----------



## ahauwlim

HungryPanda said:


> The TRN IM1's are really good


Better than KZ ZS6?


----------



## Sylmar

ahauwlim said:


> anyone have ever compare A MOONDROP ARIA and TENNMAK CRAZY CELLO? i want to buy 1, but then i confuse which one to buy...


I only have the Tennmak Crazy Cello and although I quite used it a lot at the time I think that that the competition offers better IEM's nowadays. I haven't heard the Aria but I'm pretty sure it will be a better buy based on the reviews I've read. Not that the Cello is bad, it's just that I don't think they are special enough to warrant the asking price. It's rather vanilla to me.


----------



## Sylmar

Slater said:


> I like vsonic stuff. I used to have the GR07, which is a famous audiophile classic (like the IEM equivalent of the HD600). I also have the VSD5S, which is also really good.
> 
> The problem with many vsonic is crap build quality. Mmcx connector failures, cables that crumble apart, dynamic drivers that unexpectedly fail (sometimes after just a few weeks or months), etc.
> 
> I don’t know anything about their new VS line of IEMs. If they finally got their act together as far as build quality, I’d definitely give them another chance because they definitely do a good job with tuning.



The same for me basically. I've had the VSD3 and really enjoyed them, even though they were somewhat uncomfortable because of sharpish ridges but they broke pretty quickly. Hopefully the newer ones have better build.


----------



## lilhaiti

The IM1's are my Bluetooth IEMs, using the TRN Bluetooth cable.  They sound awesome and drive easily.


----------



## HungryPanda

ahauwlim said:


> Better than KZ ZS6?


different more bass for a start


----------



## Slater

ahauwlim said:


> anyone have ever compare A MOONDROP ARIA and TENNMAK CRAZY CELLO? i want to buy 1, but then i confuse which one to buy...





Sylmar said:


> I only have the Tennmak Crazy Cello and although I quite used it a lot at the time I think that that the competition offers better IEM's nowadays. I haven't heard the Aria but I'm pretty sure it will be a better buy based on the reviews I've read. Not that the Cello is bad, it's just that I don't think they are special enough to warrant the asking price. It's rather vanilla to me.



My Crazy Cellos required mods to sound good. Out of the box I was unimpressed. As you mentioned, there’s way better stuff available (that doesn’t require mods to be good).

I paid $25 for my CC, which was 50% off the normal $50 price. I think $25 was a stretch, and $50 was insulting. And look what you can get for $25 now.

Tennmak has fallen way behind IMO, and needs to step up their game or they’re just going to be a road sign on the ChiFi highway.


----------



## archdawg (Mar 22, 2019)

Still looking for something with the relaxed, forgiving* character of my beloved Shure E4
(I have two pairs with broken cables from years of daily use - still looking forward to modding them with MMCX connectors.)
*Right now I'm checking out some Gritin IEMs I got from amazon some days ago. Really decent, cheap (10€) IEMs with surprisingly deep sub bass and nice soundstage but while they really shine with the right tracks (mainly EDM) they suck big time with acoustic piano.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Slater said:


> My Crazy Cellos required mods to sound good. Out of the box I was unimpressed. As you mentioned, there’s way better stuff available (that doesn’t require mods to be good).
> 
> I paid $25 for my CC, which was 50% off the normal $50 price. I think $25 was a stretch, and $50 was insulting. And look what you can get for $25 now.
> 
> Tennmak has fallen way behind IMO, and needs to step up their game or they’re just going to be a road sign on the ChiFi highway.


if nothing else, tennmak typifies the warp-speed evolution of chifi--their models from just a couple of years ago like the pro and the cello were insanely hyped at the time and now seem like ancient relics. i will say that the dulcimer is still a vg phone for $15--haven't heard their latest models


----------



## mindy123

wow this thread has moved fast! I was last recommended a KZ ZS3 in here a year or so ago. great but broke after a while.

is there a frontrunner now for good bass that that has wireless and IPX certification? my research has led me to alpha and delta d2w but is there something better?


----------



## Bartig

eclein said:


> Amongst the other hot iems I have I’m really, really enjoying my TRN IM1s! They just have the absolute perfect fit for me and a sound that I could easily listen to on the proverbial desert island we all consider a possibility.
> I’m using them pretty much daily mixed with others I sorta rotate...seems to me like an iem that got lost in the shuffle. I know others like them also but wonder if folks are still interested in them?


Hmm, not me. The vocals and instruments sound clear and there's a good amount of sub bass; but I find them to sound a little cold tonically.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My FINAL AUDIO E1000 review is up on headfi and NO BS Audiophile

Can't even decide wich I prefer between them and the E2000.

For 30$ its a crazy good sounding iem....masterfully balanced. Audiophile targeted. 

With any Final Audio earphone I suggest good amping.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nymphonomaniac said:


> My FINAL AUDIO E1000 review is up on headfi and NO BS Audiophile
> 
> Can't even decide wich I prefer between them and the E2000.
> 
> ...



I am very happy with my Final Audio E3000.  When I bought it the E2000 and the E3000 were the same price so of course I had to choose the E3000.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I am very happy with my Final Audio E3000.  When I bought it the E2000 and the E3000 were the same price so of course I had to choose the E3000.


i got the E5000 at half price second hand, i love those things


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I am very happy with my Final Audio E3000.  When I bought it the E2000 and the E3000 were the same price so of course I had to choose the E3000.



Yeah, E3000 are very good. 

Warmer than E2000 and 1000.

I just love them all....but its the E2000 that get more listening. They are tuned for my ears.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm) (Mar 22, 2019)

My **** finally arrived after over two months of waiting for them, wow that was a long wait. These things are something else, they don't seem to need much burn-in (they're only at a few hours tops now) to already sound good.

So much detail and what really stands out is the instrument placement and the detail in stereo effects (Jean Michel Jarre's Miss Moon came by on my player and it was a party of 3D instrument motion). I guess that is because all three drivers are centered, eliminating phase errors. Voices are inside your head and very detailed.

Then there is some deep sub-bass if a track contains it. There's definitely no bass hump. Insertion is very shallow, almost like earbuds instead of in-ears. All the included tips are too small for my ears. I finally found a use for my large spiral dots, I do get a seal with them, but it is not strong. Feels like they are falling out of your ears (they are somewhat heavy), but they are not.

These are not warm sounding, at the moment they are a bit bright sounding (not harsh though), but very enjoyable. They are good at music with lots of atmosphere, which is a bit surprising.

Slater was right about eight-core cables being too heavy for these straight-down type earphones. Got a nice balanced NiceHCK cable for it, but it does pull on them. For removing the ear-hooks, make sure you use a very sharp, pointy pair of scissors, it wasn't effortless, you have to use a bit more force than what feels comfortable.

Anyway, these are amazing for the price they go for, I only payed 18 Euro for mine.

EDIT: Wow, here comes the bass (Janet Jackson, Together Again), clearly a dynamic driver in there.
EDIT2: Man, the way this pair pulls apart all the tiny details and places them around you in 3D, actually 3D including above and below (Jarre, The train & the river). Like a small sphere around your head.


----------



## FastAndClean

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> My **** finally arrived after over two months of waiting for them, wow that was a long wait. These things are something else, they don't seem to need much burn-in (they're only at a few hours tops now) to already sound good.
> 
> So much detail and what really stands out is the instrument placement and the detail in stereo effects (Jean Michel Jarre's Miss Moon came by on my player and it was a party of 3D instrument motion). I guess that is because all three drivers are centered, eliminating phase errors. Voices are inside your head and very detailed.
> 
> ...


and the woofer is very fast and tight sounding, they are amazing


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

FastAndClean said:


> and the woofer is very fast and tight sounding, they are amazing



Absolutely. Are you kidding me with all these details, it is like this thing is making fun of me, how am I even hearing this, do I suddenly have the ears of a young person again?
These piezo speakers are fantastic. Woa, Janet Jackson, Pleasure Principle, nice bass slam (my shuffle algorithm really seems to be into Jarre and Janet at the moment).


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 22, 2019)

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Absolutely. Are you kidding me with all these details, it is like this thing is making fun of me, how am I even hearing this, do I suddenly have the ears of a young person again?
> These piezo speakers are fantastic. Woa, Janet Jackson, Pleasure Principle, nice bass slam (my shuffle algorithm really seems to be into Jarre and Janet at the moment).


they are detail freaks agree, but surprisingly not harsh, that is because the piezo driver is concentrated in the upper treble for fine details and air, super fast too, after the crin post a lot of people are counting them out, big mistake, but i don't care anymore, i got them and i am happy
the price of 20$ is a joke for what you are getting


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Reading more intensely positive impressions about ****, looking at my ****....getting worried to have just only one pair....begin to scratch myself nervously and wonder: Should I order some extra pairs ASAP??


----------



## FastAndClean

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Reading more intensely positive impressions about ****, looking at my ****....getting worried to have just only one pair....begin to scratch myself nervously and wonder: Should I order some extra pairs ASAP??


you should be worried, i got two pairs and i am worried, who knows if something like that will ever come out in the future


----------



## Nimweth

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> My **** finally arrived after over two months of waiting for them, wow that was a long wait. These things are something else, they don't seem to need much burn-in (they're only at a few hours tops now) to already sound good.
> 
> So much detail and what really stands out is the instrument placement and the detail in stereo effects (Jean Michel Jarre's Miss Moon came by on my player and it was a party of 3D instrument motion). I guess that is because all three drivers are centered, eliminating phase errors. Voices are inside your head and very detailed.
> 
> ...


+1 for ****+Spiral Dots. Agree completely about 3D soundstage!


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

FastAndClean said:


> they are detail freaks agree, but surprisingly not harsh, that is because the piezo driver is concentrated in the upper treble for fine details and air, super fast too, after the crin post a lot of people are counting them out, big mistake, but i don't care anymore, i got them and i am happy
> the price of 20$ is a joke for what you are getting



I have no idea what happened with the people who don't like them, something somewhere in the chain must have been wrong. They are an absolute bargain.



Nymphonomaniac said:


> Reading more intensely positive impressions about ****, looking at my ****....getting worried to have just only one pair....begin to scratch myself nervously and wonder: Should I order some extra pairs ASAP??





FastAndClean said:


> you should be worried, i got two pairs and i am worried, who knows if something like that will ever come out in the future



I was already thinking the same thing, what if a hair got into mine and messed up the sound, that would be so disappointing. These really are quite unique sounding.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just opened my **** today and have to agree the hype is justified


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

****!






But...if 99 out of 100 people love them, it mean, near everybody will buy them and they will be....one day OUT OF STOCK!!






And in some days there (another) aliexpress sale....they will be 20 freakin $.

Just listen to special album Bach ''Art of fugue'' with crazy instruments contrapunctus...organ, flute, cello, violin, harpsichord....it wasn't messy sounding at all.


----------



## ahauwlim

Sylmar said:


> I only have the Tennmak Crazy Cello and although I quite used it a lot at the time I think that that the competition offers better IEM's nowadays. I haven't heard the Aria but I'm pretty sure it will be a better buy based on the reviews I've read. Not that the Cello is bad, it's just that I don't think they are special enough to warrant the asking price. It's rather vanilla to me.


Thanks. The aria's more expensive than cello. But I totally doubt these 2 brands. Dulcimer was too normal below average for me, meanwhile Moondrop A8 is overrated with its price and sound signature. But howevere, I'll try the Aria. Thanks.


----------



## Broquen

Yesterday finally bit the hook and ordered **** too. Let's see what can offer these new "piezo" drivers. 19€ is cheap enough to give them a nice try


----------



## archdawg

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Reading more intensely positive impressions about ****, looking at my ****....getting worried to have just only one pair....begin to scratch myself nervously and wonder: Should I order some extra pairs ASAP??


Same here and only one way to stop that itch; I just ordered a second pair 5 mins ago. 
(About 10 years ago I spent more than 12 times as much for each pair of my Shure E4 and while I still like them quite a bit almost any of my cheap chinese IEMs beats them clearly in more than one department. The rest of the story is good old conditioning from many years of daily use.)


----------



## mindy123

I was searching this thread for best gym/running options and saw the KZ EDR1 mentioned a few times. Anything else i should consider?


----------



## Slater (Mar 23, 2019)

mindy123 said:


> I was searching this thread for best gym/running options and saw the KZ EDR1 mentioned a few times. Anything else i should consider?



The EDR1 is great for the gym. They can be worn ‘up’ or ‘down’ (up providing more stability). There’s many many other options as well, depending on what you are looking for (budget, sound profile, size of your ears, etc).

Have you thought about total wireless earphones? The freedom of no wires at all is amazing. And despite them only lasting 2-7 hours before they need charging, that’s more than long enough for even a Mr. Universe training session.

If you want to check out some good wireless options, this is a good place to start:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

**** is like wine. It gets better with time. Music feels so realistic. I've binned all my IEMs and over-ears because nothing beats the **** experience. Contemplating another purchase during anniversary sale. Saw prices as low as $18. Must buy for everyone who prefer fantastic sounding earphones.


----------



## Bartig

I start thinking mine can't be right then... male vocals are so 'held in', so artificially topped. The tonality just doesn't sound good.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Bartig said:


> I start thinking mine can't be right then... male vocals are so 'held in', so artificially topped. The tonality just doesn't sound good.



At times it is also because of lack of power from the source. But I do think you might have received a faulty pair.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> I start thinking mine can't be right then... male vocals are so 'held in', so artificially topped. The tonality just doesn't sound good.



Have you checked that they are in phase?  Being out of phase can make things sound really "off."


----------



## eclein

I’m still waiting on my DT6s to arrive, I got part of my order today, some cable management strips, leather with snap closures a bargain at $ .87 each but the 
wait for these and the DT6s is almost 2 months..... do any of you folks request faster service? Will AliExpress sellers do that? Upcharge amount?


----------



## Dcell7

eclein said:


> I’m still waiting on my DT6s to arrive, I got part of my order today, some cable management strips, leather with snap closures a bargain at $ .87 each but the
> wait for these and the DT6s is almost 2 months..... do any of you folks request faster service? Will AliExpress sellers do that? Upcharge amount?



All depends on where you live. For the Netherlands for example it takes about 2 weeks if i use Aliexpress shipping. Fastest order ever was around 6-8 days after shipping. Ofcourse it also depends on how fast the seller ships the stuff out. Using China Post for example will take 4-6 weeks. Not all shipping options are available. It depends on seller and the country you live in.

I ordered the **** 2 weeks ago. Waited a week and it still wasn’t shipped so i contacted the seller and he said it was out of stock and the wait was another 8-10 days. So i cancelled the order and asked another seller if there was any stock and i got a yes as reply. In less than 24 hours he shipped it. It’s on it’s way and i will probably receive it next week.


----------



## HAMS

Bartig said:


> I start thinking mine can't be right then... male vocals are so 'held in', so artificially topped. The tonality just doesn't sound good.



 Not all people can like the same thing. So whats wrong with it, lack lower midrange?


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

eclein said:


> I’m still waiting on my DT6s to arrive, I got part of my order today, some cable management strips, leather with snap closures a bargain at $ .87 each but the
> wait for these and the DT6s is almost 2 months..... do any of you folks request faster service? Will AliExpress sellers do that? Upcharge amount?



Mine took slightly over two months to arrive as well. And that was to the Netherlands. The seller told me to let the order timer run out, but that stated that the order would be cancelled then, so I didn't trust that.


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the TRN H1 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. Good but not excellent, I'd still take the EZAudio D4 as my top ultra-budget pick.


----------



## MrDelicious

Dani157 said:


> **** is like wine. It gets better with time. Music feels so realistic. I've binned all my IEMs and over-ears because nothing beats the **** experience. Contemplating another purchase during anniversary sale. Saw prices as low as $18. Must buy for everyone who prefer fantastic sounding earphones.


----------



## FastAndClean

the hype train is real and it hits heavy


----------



## DynamicEars

i already bought ticket for the hype train of that, but waiting too long in station until today.. hopefully soon enough. Im not buying budget chifi anymore but this one because of different driver and value price i guess i need to try. 
dunno why also got c10 coming, but i have no big expectation on that.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Gonna be some sweet sounds, coming down, on the hype train.


----------



## Bartig

HAMS said:


> Not all people can like the same thing. So whats wrong with it, lack lower midrange?


No, the lower midrange is quite nice. It's the tonality in the mids (and thus many vocals) and highs that don't do it for me. The **** colors the music way too much for me. Everything has the same warm-bright sound to it. 

It's a unique sound, I have to admit, but for instance the QT2 and so much more headphones and earphones I have, leave much more of the original tone of a song intact. Meaning one song can sound quite cold, another quite warm. On the ****, it all sounds the same to me.


----------



## jibberish

Bartig said:


> No, the lower midrange is quite nice. It's the tonality in the mids (and thus many vocals) and highs that don't do it for me. The **** colors the music way too much for me. Everything has the same warm-bright sound to it.
> 
> It's a unique sound, I have to admit, but for instance the QT2 and so much more headphones and earphones I have, leave much more of the original tone of a song intact. Meaning one song can sound quite cold, another quite warm. On the ****, it all sounds the same to me.


I've been struggling to figure out how to articulate why I don't like the **** as much as everybody else seems to, and I think you've actually nailed it with this description.


----------



## Zerohour88

Bartig said:


> No, the lower midrange is quite nice. It's the tonality in the mids (and thus many vocals) and highs that don't do it for me. The **** colors the music way too much for me. Everything has the same warm-bright sound to it.
> 
> It's a unique sound, I have to admit, but for instance the QT2 and so much more headphones and earphones I have, leave much more of the original tone of a song intact. Meaning one song can sound quite cold, another quite warm. On the ****, it all sounds the same to me.



don't worry, toranku also had similar impression to yours, so you're in good company.


----------



## Hemanse

Looking to replace my failing Soundmagic E10 and stumbled across chi-fi (never heard that expression before). After reading around a bit i have settled (sort of) on either the TRN V30 or the CCA C10. There does not seem to be a lot of reviews on the TRN V30 as im guessing its very new, but im leaning towards it. The 2 reviews i have seen rate it quite highly compared to the price and i do like a fun sound instead of a more flat one.

Looks like a few people have the TRN V30 and would love to know a few things. First of how do you like it and also quite importantly how big is the nozzle on it? Going to need some foam tips for it when i order  Thanks in advance!


----------



## harry501501 (Mar 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> you should be worried, i got two pairs and i am worried, who knows if something like that will ever come out in the future



For only £16 it was a no brainer to buy another set... £15 in the upcoming Aliexpress anniversary sales

Anyone saw any bargains that are coming up on Alie???

NICEHKC DT100 at £45 any good? Love the look of it


----------



## DBaldock9

harry501501 said:


> For only £16 it was a no brainer to buy another set... £15 in the upcoming Aliexpress anniversary sales
> 
> Anyone saw any bargains that are coming up on Alie???
> 
> NICEHKC DT100 at £45 any good? Love the look of it



I bought a set of DT100 last year, at the recommendation of @HungryPanda - and I really like then, although they were $88 at that time.  I'd like them even more, if they'd been $45.


----------



## HungryPanda

The DT100 are beautiful looking, very comfortable and sound great for a single BA


----------



## Kumonomukou

Hey guys! I’ve got **** for about a week now and I want to share my impression of it! It’s definitely worth or the price I paid for($23)! There are tons of craps in this price range which can do a lot worse. With that been said, I would not suggest buying it if you already have higher end earphones that you enjoyed.

Upon the very first listening session with ****(stock tips), I was listening a bass boosted workout soundtrack and I was like “what the heck is with this bass?” The bass sound weird without much extension and the drum points were totally off. Then I switched to different songs. Okay, They’re clean and have bright mids! For instance, a track I tested in “Kimi ni Todoke by Tomofumi Tanizawa”.  I could hear noticeable ‘Z’ sound after every words. I mean.. I know this is not sung by a deep voice but it was still a male vocal right? Female vocal can also get a little edgy on the high notes. Instrument separation were decent on its tier but nothing to write home about it. One last thing that I don’t know how to describe it, but the sound of ‘metal hitting each other’ were clearly emphasized.

Other songs tested at the time included:

After Rain – Aimer
Flake – Jack Johnson
Rock Bottom – Eminem
Dead & Gone – T.I.
The Legend – Yuki Kajiura
Nocturne in C minor Op. 48 No. 1 – Chopin …

I’m not a huge believer in ‘burn in’, although the sound of **** did improve after a couple days of use. The sound became smoother with increased bass volume (Tip rolling helps) but it still lacks extension and the bass was not very refined.  You have to change the tips to get better suited sound for yourself! I ended up settle with M size generic firm silicon tips for my set. Another issue with these earphones is the fatigue. I generally preferred clean/somewhat bright earphones for intimate mids though I can’t help but take off **** after listening it for a while. So folks you gotta slow down the hype train. It’s good for the price but don’t make it sounds like the best budget IEM. I even enjoyed my old Gr07 a lot more in comparison. :]


----------



## archdawg (Mar 25, 2019)

Kumonomukou said:


> It’s good for the price but don’t make it sounds like the best budget IEM.


I've yet to find a sub $20 pair of IEMs (I paid 19 for mine) that make me want to come back that often like the ****. As far as above mentioned 'coloring' goes, it's there, like on other IEMs and cans in my humble collection (about 25 and counting) but doesn't really take anything away from the fun I have with these puppies ... YMMV.

Edit: just purchased two pairs of Xiaomi Piston 3 "fresh version" on AX for 3.47€ each, lol. I already own two Xiaomi IEMs (Pro 2/Pro HD) and like them quite a bit and with a resting heart rate of just below 80 these days I rather waste some money on cheap IEMs than some local kick-ass take-away coffee.


----------



## FastAndClean

not bad, not bad at all


----------



## HerrXRDS

From all my under $100 IEMs, the most I listen to are the Moondrop Crescent, I like them more than anything I have under $100. A whole bunch of KZs including top rated models like ZS6, ZS7 and ZSN, Final Audio E2000 and E3000, QT2, those piezoelectric hybrids and many other popular IEMs newer and older. I prefer them even over the IT01 due to better comfort and no driver flex which kills the IT01 for me. These are the only <$100 IEMs I find myself grabbing almost on a daily basis and travel with me along with the FH5. The ease of use and sound signature makes them a solid option. The bass could be better, clarity could use some improvement, soundstage could be bigger but once I start listening to them there's something about the way they sound that I don't feel the need to switch them, I especially enjoy how happy the guitars sound on these.


----------



## FastAndClean




----------



## MrDelicious

FastAndClean said:


> not bad, not bad at all


I liked these alot with EQ, but the driver flex was an absolute mother****er.


----------



## darmanastartes

FastAndClean said:


>


Raw measurements? And is the treble as rolled-off as it looks?


----------



## FastAndClean

darmanastartes said:


> Raw measurements? And is the treble as rolled-off as it looks?


raw, is not my measurement, here is the review - https://hiendportable.com/tanchjim-cora-english/


----------



## Zerohour88

a supposedly DLC DD IEM from Geoze Acoustic. A cheapo Kanas?

its certainly cheap, at usd$27 introduction price now.

pics courtesy of Hill Sonic Audio


----------



## crabdog

My thoughts on the QT5. A very good budget earphone. Enjoy!
https://primeaudio.org/revonext-qt5-review-valiant/?preview=true&_thumbnail_id=9701


----------



## exavolt

New toys from LZ. LZ Z04A and Z05A. Both are utilizing Carbon Nanocoated DD.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ity-In-ear-Earphones/1994049_32993685416.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...iFi-In-ear-Earphones/1994049_32997103800.html


----------



## XmarX

Anyone kind and bored enough to recommend a neutral sounding IEM/Earphone/Headphone below 55USD to get from AliEXpress sale tomorrow  ?


----------



## Nimweth

XmarX said:


> Anyone kind and bored enough to recommend a neutral sounding IEM/Earphone/Headphone below 55USD to get from AliEXpress sale tomorrow  ?


I would recommend the **** triple driver, 1DD+1BA+1piezo. Around 25USD. Very neutral and natural sounding IEM.


----------



## XmarX

@*Nimweth*
*Thanks for the post !*

*Seems like a great option (all the reviews are positive). Thanks for recommending !*


----------



## TechnoidFR

crabdog said:


> My thoughts on the QT5. A very good budget earphone. Enjoy!
> https://primeaudio.org/revonext-qt5-review-valiant/?preview=true&_thumbnail_id=9701



Great ! I'll read that when it's possible !

I'll receive them soon !


----------



## eclein

I’ve got a set of TRN V30s coming soon, I’m a V80 and IM1 fan and these guys know how to do fit, and get the best out dynamic drivers....


----------



## TechnoidFR

eclein said:


> I’ve got a set of TRN V30s coming soon, I’m a V80 and IM1 fan and these guys know how to do fit, and get the best out dynamic drivers....



Received there is one week. 
V Shape with a very smooth and coherent signature. Really love these I'm for the price. Great detail and soundstage. Subbass are controlled and not incasive. To do simple I have the impression of the good mix between zs7/cca c10. They are very light, simple, good fit. Just the isolation is only average ! But I find
them very better than v20/v80


----------



## B9Scrambler

eclein said:


> I’ve got a set of TRN V30s coming soon, I’m a V80 and IM1 fan and these guys know how to do fit, and get the best out dynamic drivers....



I've had a set of these for a few weeks now. Fairly standard u/v-sig but nicely executed. My fav of TRNs lineup tbh. Build is really underwhelming though. Plastics feel super cheap, and I'm not a fan of TRNs cables. Gets too stiff and tangly in cool weather.


​


----------



## eclein

The V30s do look kinda cheap but everyone seems to like the sound and many say its star of the bunch. If thats the case and they best IM1S I’ll be ecstatic.....we’ll see.


----------



## DallaPo

crabdog said:


> My thoughts on the QT5. A very good budget earphone. Enjoy!
> https://primeaudio.org/revonext-qt5-review-valiant/?preview=true&_thumbnail_id=9701



Nice review! I see some points a bit different, but in the end, we agree they're good!

https://david-hahn.wixsite.com/chi-fiear/Hersteller/REVONEXT/QT5


----------



## exavolt

Nimweth said:


> I would recommend the **** triple driver, 1DD+1BA+1piezo. Around 25USD. Very neutral and natural sounding IEM.


Received few weeks ago. It's collecting some dust now because it's far from neutral. I tend to agree with crinacle's initial impression


----------



## FastAndClean

exavolt said:


> Received few weeks ago. It's collecting some dust now because it's far from neutral. I tend to agree with crinacle's initial impression


tell me about the mids on the OURART ACG


----------



## TechnoidFR

eclein said:


> The V30s do look kinda cheap but everyone seems to like the sound and many say its star of the bunch. If thats the case and they best IM1S I’ll be ecstatic.....we’ll see.



Clearly cheap ! We can see the cheap side of intern and it seems crap. And they are very light which increase this feeling. Worst than v80 which is very better.
BUT the sound is very very good ! Great tuning and great stuff. Another very good choice for 20$


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> Clearly cheap ! We can see the cheap side of intern and it seems crap. And they are very light which increase this feeling. Worst than v80 which is very better.
> BUT the sound is very very good ! Great tuning and great stuff. Another very good choice for 20$



I’ve never had any TRN IEMs. It seems every single one has either build problems, recalls, or sound tuning issues. The V30 sounds like it might finally be an OK TRN model to try.

I don’t mind ‘cheap crap’ as long as it sounds good. Look at the MoreBlue DM8; that’s about as cheap and as crap as you can get, but it actually sounds decent.


----------



## Dustry

Slater said:


> I’ve never had any TRN IEMs. It seems every single one has either build problems, recalls, or sound tuning issues. The V30 sounds like it might finally be an OK TRN model to try.
> 
> I don’t mind ‘cheap crap’ as long as it sounds good. Look at the MoreBlue DM8; that’s about as cheap and as crap as you can get, but it actually sounds decent.


Yes DM8 is unique! The best sounding plastic piece of garbage out there. Hilariously long nozzles (which means great sound isolation and fit) + near zero weight = awesome choice for sports. I bought those back in days for like $3, I bet they still trade for approximately same price. Sound is more or less on par with previous generation of V-shaped Chi-Fi products (Rock Zircon etc.)


----------



## Slater

Dustry said:


> Yes DM8 is unique! The best sounding plastic piece of garbage out there. Hilariously long nozzles (which means great sound isolation and fit) + near zero weight = awesome choice for sports. I bought those back in days for like $3, I bet they still trade for approximately same price. Sound is more or less on par with previous generation of V-shaped Chi-Fi products (Rock Zircon etc.)



Haha, yeah I remember when I first saw them after Vidal told us all about it. 

The shape and nozzle length looked more like something used for plumbing than an earphone.

The DM8 and the EDR1 were the best $3 I ever spent in my life.


----------



## Sylmar

Dustry said:


> Yes DM8 is unique! The best sounding plastic piece of garbage out there. Hilariously long nozzles (which means great sound isolation and fit) + near zero weight = awesome choice for sports. I bought those back in days for like $3, I bet they still trade for approximately same price. Sound is more or less on par with previous generation of V-shaped Chi-Fi products (Rock Zircon etc.)



Lol "best sounding plastic piece of garbage out there" really fits the bill. I bought six of them few months back because they break so easily but they are still so cheap it's better to buy a few at the same time. I've immediately used gel superglue on the cable joints which are the weak points.


----------



## Nimweth

exavolt said:


> Received few weeks ago. It's collecting some dust now because it's far from neutral. I tend to agree with crinacle's initial impression


I don't think there's another IEM that divides opinion like the ****, the viewpoints vary so much! It's worth trying a better cable and wide bore tips though.


----------



## stryed

exavolt said:


> New toys from LZ. LZ Z04A and Z05A. Both are utilizing Carbon Nanocoated DD.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ity-In-ear-Earphones/1994049_32993685416.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...iFi-In-ear-Earphones/1994049_32997103800.html


Good looking!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> I’ve never had any TRN IEMs. It seems every single one has either build problems, recalls, or sound tuning issues. The V30 sounds like it might finally be an OK TRN model to try.
> 
> I don’t mind ‘cheap crap’ as long as it sounds good. Look at the MoreBlue DM8; that’s about as cheap and as crap as you can get, but it actually sounds decent.



When you see the intern part, on the pcb with a little paper posing on cable to protect of other cable. It's very weird and afraid a bit. I don't know DM8 but it seems just very simple


----------



## eclein (Mar 27, 2019)

Now I’m expecting DT6s and V30s anyday and have some extra cash to grab either a Fiio FA1 $99 or Tin Audio T3 $69, I have No Tin stuff and no Fiio iems and I wanna hear a Knowles BA driver. Forget the price difference any thoughts on which one??
I’m thinking FA1 to hear single knowles at work and the T3 also has a knowles but mixed with Tin DD which sounds special Itself I’ve read as the T2’s were based on it alone correct? Anything about those two I don’t know about that bumps it to buy now instead another time.
 I’m only asking because I’m fenced about which one, all day today back and fourth, maybe a coin flip...lol!
EDIT another option.....
  Buy everything by SNARKY PUPPY!


----------



## XmarX (Mar 28, 2019)

XmarX said:


> Anyone kind and bored enough to recommend a neutral sounding IEM/Earphone/Headphone below 55USD to get from AliEXpress sale tomorrow  ?


More suggestions are welcome !

BTW, anything from KZ stable with neutral and flat sound reproduction ?


----------



## XmarX

exavolt said:


> Received few weeks ago. It's collecting some dust now because it's far from neutral. I tend to agree with crinacle's initial impression


Ouch !



Nimweth said:


> I don't think there's another IEM that divides opinion like the ****, the viewpoints vary so much! It's worth trying a better cable and wide bore tips though.


So, what about the DT8 ?
Its available for 41USD with free shipping at Aliexpress !


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Nimweth said:


> I don't think there's another IEM that divides opinion like the ****, the viewpoints vary so much! It's worth trying a better cable and wide bore tips though.



I think for the price it really is a no-brainer. I don't think it sounds neutral (at least U-shaped in my opinion), but I'm still amazed by how good it sounds, especially the details (more accurate and intimate sounding than ZS7 and C16, though it does have a brighter signature), punchy bass (ZS7 is still a bit stronger and with more slam) and the stereo imaging (better than C16 and ZS7).

I'm using it on the balanced output of my X7II with large spiral dots tips and an 8-core silver-plated NiceHCK cable, so that might cause a difference in sound to what others are hearing.


----------



## dondonut (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey guys, been a while. Impulse bought the CCA C10 for €13,53 (!) just now, using a random coupon I came across online. I vowed to stop buying IEMs after the KZ ZSN and D4 which was at nov 27th, so I held out for a good while. I only had 5 minutes to buy something with this coupon as it was about to expire, so I quickly decided on the CCA C10, it's been on my mind for a good while. As I generally like the piston form factor maybe I should have gone with the ****, but didn't think of those in time. Either way, I'm very curious how I'll like the C10!


----------



## Nimweth

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> I think for the price it really is a no-brainer. I don't think it sounds neutral (at least U-shaped in my opinion), but I'm still amazed by how good it sounds, especially the details (more accurate and intimate sounding than ZS7 and C16, though it does have a brighter signature), punchy bass (ZS7 is still a bit stronger and with more slam) and the stereo imaging (better than C16 and ZS7).
> 
> I'm using it on the balanced output of my X7II with large spiral dots tips and an 8-core silver-plated NiceHCK cable, so that might cause a difference in sound to what others are hearing.


I agree with that, I find the C16 to be clean, accurate and very detailed. The **** has a warmer bass but wonderful soundstage. ZS7 is very entertaining and has a "cinematic" sound with great bass slam. I'm currently testing it and there'll be a review soon.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Nimweth said:


> I agree with that, I find the C16 to be clean, accurate and very detailed. The **** has a warmer bass but wonderful soundstage. ZS7 is very entertaining and has a "cinematic" sound with great bass slam. I'm currently testing it and there'll be a review soon.



Nice, I'm looking forward to that. Forgot to mention the C16 has the tightest bass but the least strong out of the three, nothing wrong with it though.


----------



## Nimweth

XmarX said:


> Ouch !
> 
> 
> So, what about the DT8 ?
> Its available for 41USD with free shipping at Aliexpress !


I haven't heard that one, it's a Quad driver 2BA+2DD. I would also suggest that the **** is used with an amplifier as they are power hungry.


----------



## Nimweth

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Nice, I'm looking forward to that. Forgot to mention the C16 has the tightest bass but the least strong out of the three, nothing wrong with it though.


Yes, I find that too. After listening to the ZS7, I am beginning to get addicted to the sub-bass rumble!


----------



## Broquen

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I find that too. After listening to the ZS7, I am beginning to get addicted to the sub-bass rumble!



Try the song "The Flock" (feat. Scampi) by David Maxim Micic. It has all, including good slam and incredible sub-bass rumble (min 1:22+). One of main test songs I use. Highly recommended


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I find that too. After listening to the ZS7, I am beginning to get addicted to the sub-bass rumble!



I agree, the bass on the ZS7 is surprisingly good.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> not bad, not bad at all


How come? Midbass, according to graph, would be overwhelming, at least for me 


HerrXRDS said:


> From all my under $100 IEMs, the most I listen to are the Moondrop Crescent, I like them more than anything I have under $100. A whole bunch of KZs including top rated models like ZS6, ZS7 and ZSN, Final Audio E2000 and E3000, QT2, those piezoelectric hybrids and many other popular IEMs newer and older. I prefer them even over the IT01 due to better comfort and no driver flex which kills the IT01 for me. These are the only <$100 IEMs I find myself grabbing almost on a daily basis and travel with me along with the FH5. The ease of use and sound signature makes them a solid option. The bass could be better, clarity could use some improvement, soundstage could be bigger but once I start listening to them there's something about the way they sound that I don't feel the need to switch them, I especially enjoy how happy the guitars sound on these.



I should get one as "promoting" example for my tech students, along with another MH755, then they know what overpriced crap they are usually buying from local electronic shops.


----------



## FastAndClean

CoiL said:


> How come?


i thought that it will be very uneven(reviews vary on that one), it turns out it is just very warm and bassy


----------



## assassin10000

FastAndClean said:


> tell me about the mids on the OURART ACG



Not sure how to describe it, it's damn good though.


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2019)

So I received my Monoprice MP80 today (from Amazon UK). Interestingly, they seemed to have shipped from Amazon’s US warehouse from what I can tell haha

Anyways, immediately I determined that they are NOT the same as the Magaosi K3. The shells are similar looking, but that’s about it. The MP80 is thicker and has different vent holes. The MP80 is also heavier (I’m pretty sure they’re zinc alloy vs the K3s aluminum).

The filters between the MP80 and K3 are totallly different and not compatible with one another. The MP80 filters are basically an entire replacement nozzle, similar to how the filters are on the KZ ED9. Whereas the K3 filters are just a very small flat filter that screws onto the very end of a fixed nozzle.

Speaking of the MP80 nozzle filters, I’m not even sure if they even really do much of anything. They all look identical to me (other than the color). I’m going to examine them more closely using a jewelers loupe and also take measurements with a micrometer tonight to see if there’s something I’m missing.

The stock cable is rubbish (not surprising). It’s one of those springy plasticy cheap feeling cables. It has 1.0 ohm of resistance, which is too high IMO. I replaced it with a nicer braided cable that has a lower resistance. I don’t know if the sound is any different/better with the new cable because I didn’t even bother listening with the stock cable.

The included tip selection is OK, but as always I recommend tip rolling. I’m using Auvios ATM.

As far as the sound, so far I’ve only listened for a few hours. I also need to tinker with the filters some more. But from what I heard so far, they sound great.

I have not directly A/Bd then with the K3, which really won’t matter anyways as they are not the same and the filters are different. So it would be kind of pointless. The MP80 is it’s own thing and not a rebrand, so I’d rather just treat it that way.

They do seem power hungry, as I had to really crank the volume on my iPhone and even my xduoo X3. I will try them with my FiiO amp when I get home.

But all in all a very worthwhile purchase. All of us that were lucky enough to grab that Amazon UK deal before it sold out definitely won’t be disappointed.


----------



## XmarX

Btw, what about the Tin Audio T2 Pro and Dunu Titan 1 compares against the likes of CCA C16, **** ZT6, CCA C10, KZ ZS10 etc ?

Also, are you guys into earbuds as well ?
Anyone heard the Nicehck EB2 ?


----------



## ahauwlim

So guys, after reading all of the posts here, I'm confuse, what should I buy next.
I've been enjoying SE215 for quite a long time now, another daily driver are TONEKING TO400s. Not satisfied with KZ ZST, ZS10 (bass is too much).
So can give me any recommendations? QT5? CC10? ****?

Thanks


----------



## ahauwlim

XmarX said:


> Btw, what about the Tin Audio T2 Pro and Dunu Titan 1 compares against the likes of CCA C16, **** ZT6, CCA C10, KZ ZS10 etc ?
> 
> Also, are you guys into earbuds as well ?
> Anyone heard the Nicehck EB2 ?



If you're not a basshead, forget ZS10. It tickets my ears so bad. ZS6 is the best so far for KZ, haven't tried ZS7. And I also like ED9.


----------



## XmarX

ahauwlim said:


> If you're not a basshead, forget ZS10. It tickets my ears so bad. ZS6 is the best so far for KZ, haven't tried ZS7. And I also like ED9.


Thanks for the reply !

So, how would ZS6 compare against the  Tin Audio T2 Pro and the NICEHCK EB2 (its an earbud).
What would be your pick ?


----------



## ahauwlim

XmarX said:


> Thanks for the reply !
> 
> So, how would ZS6 compare against the  Tin Audio T2 Pro and the NICEHCK EB2 (its an earbud).
> What would be your pick ?



Hi, comparing earbuds and iem is not a good idea. I enjoy both for different usage. I use IEM in crowded area, in which IEM can provide better isolation, but not comfortable for some people. I use Earbud in private places.

I never try T2 pro or EB2, but ZS6 would be a good option for price below 50USD, and for Earbud, I use TONEKING TO400s, a power hungry 400ohm but provide good details and nice vocal, especially women's vocals.


----------



## XmarX

@ahauwlim
My usage would be indoors (gaming and movies) at the moment.

TONEKING TO400 ?
Its not cheap, isn't it ?! Also, I'm not sure if an iPad can handle a 400 ohm earphone.
So, I bought the EB2 itself this time for my earbud duties (indoors). For outdoors, I'm guessing a CCA C16 should be good enough !

Thanks everyone !
Have a great weekend


----------



## BrunoC

XmarX said:


> @ahauwlim
> My usage would be indoors (gaming and movies) at the moment.
> 
> TONEKING TO400 ?
> ...



Good choice!
The EB2 is very good. Better than some 50€ IEMs (if you listen in a quiet place of course).
Just use a foam with a donut foam on top for enhanced bass.


----------



## mbwilson111

BrunoC said:


> Good choice!
> The EB2 is very good. Better than some 50€ IEMs (if you listen in a quiet place of course).
> Just use a foam with a donut foam on top for enhanced bass.



Excellent choice.  Good sound and comfort.  I only use one foam... adding a donut would cause it to not fit me.


----------



## stryed

I couldn't help myself. Ordered the ****...
KZ7 will have to wait its turn, but since it's KZ, they will probably have several other models to choose for by the time I pull the trigger again.


----------



## FastAndClean

stryed said:


> I couldn't help myself. Ordered the ****


how dare you, how dare you kind mister


----------



## eclein

Mailman brought TRN V30s, but no DT6s yet.......maybe tomorrow..we’ll see. The V30s I received sound good after 1 hour listening so far, now they are just doing the slow burn...lol. Happy Friday folks!!


----------



## lilhaiti

I received my TFZ T2 Galaxys yesterday.  I will say that I am quite impressed by these IEMs.  The one word that would describe them is impactful.  They are my new favorites, my others are TRN V80, TRN IM1, Macaw GT600s, and BGVP DMG.  The DMGs were my favorites until hearing these.  I am amazed at how clean a single DD can sound.

The bass hits very hard and drives deep, there are no odd peaks and it seems quite linear.  The bass is never boomy and its fast and tight.  Oh yeah, and there's lots of it!!!

The mids are slightly recessed and clear, you can hear all of the details in the middle of the mix.  There is a slight peak in the high mids just below the sibilance range that makes these IEMs "scream" a little at high volumes on certain songs.  It's not that bad and it's only at high volumes with certain songs so it doesn't bother me at all.  

The highs hit hard like the bass but are not too harsh.  The highs are surprisingly smooth to be so "hot".  There's quite a bit of sparkle but then a roll off in the upper region.  There is lots of detail in the highs.

The soundstage is bigger than I expected, they still feel a bit intimate but there is some air to them.  Imaging is pretty good you can place the instruments in a song well.  

Over all the sound is excellent.  Compared to the V80s, the bass is more controlled but similar in quantity and mids are similar but the highs are definitely not as strident as the V80's.  Compared to the IM1's, these are similar in all aspects but WAY more engaging than the IM1's.  Compared to the DMG's, the bass is surprisingly cleaner and more linear on the T2's, the mids and highs are better on the DMG's though.  I'd say that the T2's have a little more sparkle than the DMG's but the treble is a bit smoother on the DMG's.  The GT600's are no contest for me, I didn't like them and gave them to my girlfriend who isn't a critical listener.  

These are also VERY sensitive.  I listen to my IEMs using an LG V40 and I cannot get to full volume with these IEMs before they are too loud.  

I haven't seen many people talking about these but they are pretty darn good.  If you want a good sounding IEM with a good amount of bass, take a look (listen) at these.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Did an obnoxious thing by ordering Bluedio T-Elf. Was flattered by $14.97 price tag with coupons. My first TWS earpieces. With Bluedio's patchy record off late, hope they're not typical Chi-fi TWS that sound worse than crap.


----------



## Slater

lilhaiti said:


> I am amazed at how clean a single DD can sound.



I wish more people realized this.

More drivers doesn’t automatically mean better.

And think about this. You’re a manufacturer that wants to make a $100 IEM. One has 1 driver per side, and the other has 10 drivers per side. Which do you think is going to have better quality individual drivers?

If you have less drivers, you can afford to spend more on a higher quality driver. Oh and don’t forget the multi driver one needs a crossover with lots of crossover tuning to prevent it from being an incoherent mess. So don’t forget to add money for that too.

It’s not magic, it’s simple economics.


----------



## Dcell7

Got my **** today. Spent an hour with it and i really like separation and staging. Bass is quite good too. The timing can be a bit off though and the sound can be bit unnatural. Still i like the overall sound thus far.


----------



## Bartig (Mar 29, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> Did an obnoxious thing by ordering Bluedio T-Elf. Was flattered by $14.97 price tag with coupons. My first TWS earpieces. With Bluedio's patchy record off late, hope they're not typical Chi-fi TWS that sound worse than crap.


I recommend everybody to try the QCY QS1 or T1C (same model, different name). For 20 dollar, it gives most of the wired earphones in the same price range a run for their money. Bass, clarity and tonality are amazing. The soundstage may be small, but separation and the amount of detail are impressive. They offer a great balanced sound.




Yes. I truly love the left one.


----------



## normanl

Dcell7 said:


> Got my **** today. Spent an hour with it and i really like separation and staging. Bass is quite good too. The timing can be a bit off though and the sound can be bit unnatural. Still i like the overall sound thus far.


When did you order your ****? I ordered mine from NiceHCK on Jan.27 and have not received it as yet. I'm worried that it may get lost during shipping. I'm in the US. I don't know what I should do next.


----------



## Slater

Bartig said:


> I recommend everybody to try the QCY QS1 or T1C (same model, different name). For 20 dollar, it gives most of the wired earphones in the same price range a run for their money. Bass, clarity and tonality are amazing. The soundstage may be small, but separation and the amount of detail are impressive. They offer a great balanced sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I truly love the left one.



+1 on the QCY. I am a believer. In fact, I’m listening to them right now.


----------



## alex5908

dhruvmeena96 said:


> Well we should start voting for best chi fi/under 100usd ever created.


My preference (*90% basshead*) is
1. KZ AS10
2. Senzer H1
3. KZ ZS3E
4. JBL T110
5. Sony MH755


----------



## Dcell7 (Mar 30, 2019)

normanl said:


> When did you order your ****? I ordered mine from NiceHCK on Jan.27 and have not received it as yet. I'm worried that it may get lost during shipping. I'm in the US. I don't know what I should do next.



I waited 1 week on my order at NiceHCK which i ordered on the 12th of March but it still wasn’t shipped a week later. So i sent them a message and got a reply back that it was out of stock and stock was due 8-10 days maybe even longer. So i cancelled the order. You sure they shipped it ?

Then i messaged another seller and asked if there was any stock and ordered there. Shipped within 24 hours and got them in 10 days (Aliexpress standard shipping). I am based in Europe though.


----------



## eclein

Dcell7 said:


> I waited 1 week on my order at NiceHCK which i ordered on the 12th of March but it still wasn’t shipped a week later. So i sent them a message and got a reply back that it was out of stock and stock was due 8-10 days maybe even longer. So i cancelled the order. You sure they shipped it ?
> 
> Then i messaged another seller and asked if there was any stock and ordered there. Shipped within 24 hours and got them in 10 days (Aliexpress standard shipping). I am based in Europe though.



*My order of **** from NiceHCK hit the same snag but I never caught on until it shipped a month after order, in fact it actually just showed up in tracking and is due Monday....finally!*


----------



## archdawg

One more +1 on the QCY. Even though I don't use them that often (conditioned cable monkey) and primarily on the road (vs.dedicated listening sessions) these are very capable IEMs for sure and worth every €¢ I paid for them. In fact they're my first BT earphones that don't spoil the experience with constant What?'s in the pumpkin.
(Actually I've been asking myself if I should grab a second pair or rather wait for the next gen)


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

normanl said:


> When did you order your ****? I ordered mine from NiceHCK on Jan.27 and have not received it as yet. I'm worried that it may get lost during shipping. I'm in the US. I don't know what I should do next.



Mine took over two months to arrive. It took more than a month until they were finally shipped.


----------



## DynamicEars (Mar 30, 2019)

archdawg said:


> One more +1 on the QCY. Even though I don't use them that often (conditioned cable monkey) and primarily on the road (vs.dedicated listening sessions) these are very capable IEMs for sure and worth every €¢ I paid for them. In fact they're my first BT earphones that don't spoil the experience with constant What?'s in the pumpkin.
> (Actually I've been asking myself if I should grab a second pair or rather wait for the next gen)



yeah QCY TWS is good value, sound isnt the best, but quite safe, not boomy, not crystal but clear enough, but for $18 for such technology (BT 5.0, TWS) i cant complaint. Got these randomly for my wife few months back.


Btw, just got back to my desk and wow my banned Donald Trump 6 is arrived!!
Playing a couple songs and here my honest quick impression from OOTB - 2 hours playing hours (I wont write detailed review about these iems, maybe just later impressions after burn in)

*First impressions :*
great build, its a metal iem, not lightweight but fit is good (im using spiral dots straightly, not interested on that weird shape red drill eartips), and I just wowed by WIDE soundstage, one of the best on this price category for sure. How can it be??
I double checked on that shell, and turn out that these iems are *SEMI OPEN BACK iems* (the + shape on the back is their vents, think of final audio E series. No wonder they have good soundstage. Something different here definitely. They are using 3 different drivers : 1 DD + 1 BA + 1 piezoelectric

*Sound signature:*
neutral? no, for me its not neutral sound iem. Its quite balance, but not neutral, mild V shape, a bit boosted mid bass,  and very WARM sounding iem. Someone said it has coloration, YES, towards warm. rolled off highs but boosted at around 16khz and helped by its ventilation on back
so they dont sound too muffled. I know why @crinacle call it as bassy sounding. They dont have dip after 200hz, so they ramp down from bass to mids. Too much 250-350hz that make them sound dirty bassy or call it mid bass bleed, not much bleed.

*Bass:*
Mid bass booster bigger than Sub bass. Sub bass is quite textured but overshadowed by mid bass. Like i said before if they cut down after 200hz until 350hz, bass will be good with good slam and punch, and quite good texture. Unfortunately that mid bass bleed
make overall signature too warm. If youre only listening to budget iems, youll be OK with this. Still above average budget chifi.

*Mids:*
Mid area is quite clear, they are above average budget chifi, think of T2, about their level. Better than most V shaped mids. But compared to over $100 great chifi, like Kanas Pro for example, they sound veiled if compared. But hey, its $23 vs $180 price. I can say the clarity is 70-80% of kanas pro
(while other budget chifi for example KZs is like 50% of Kanas Pro - please dont feel insulted for KZ lover, i have lot of KZs too, just trying to describe it). I think mids are handled by BA, but i have to say its quite good for their BA tonality, not cold at all, timbre not the best but quite natural, far from "Steel sound". High mids area are not boosted like average typical chifi. And for my surprise, they pulled down 3 KHZ!! this is what i always wanted on high mids. keep 2 khz boosted, but pull down a bit 3 khz and up again at 4khz for details. They have details, without harshness on 3Khz.
For me this is the 1 of the best things these iems offered.

*Highs:*
Very different from my collections. I dont know if its piezoelectric driver or just their tuning. Soooo relaxed, smooth, but still holds the details but 1 cons here is too much coloration on highs, they are warm. It sounded like very detailed trebles but covered by towel to deal with piercing. They are very detail but warm, sound closed. But then again they boost 16khz area and with that semi open shell design they received so much air. Overall they sound very open, airy, but safe from piercing and sibilance, but for me it doesn't sound natural. I dont think piezoelectric driver also have so much advantage with burn in process but we'll see. Its like rolled off low and mid highs, but they got booster 16khz for air.

*Soundstage & Imaging :*
The best part of these iems. Very wide and airy, with good imaging. For budget class, the width magnitude can match KZ ZS6, BQEYZ iems, or even Kanas Pro (in terms of width only) because of their semi open back shell of course, this is the key completed by boosted 16khz.

*Clarity:*
has been covered in mids section, very clear for budget tier.

*Detail retrieval :*
above average, maybe because its implementation of that piezo. very good micro details.

*Final thought :*
I can't say much right now and not sure as I just received them, But my first impression are very good and something different. They can be bassy for some people, especially if using small bore tips, bass can be over bloated. They already big. I suggest using wide bore tips when listening with them. Clarity and soundstage is their plus points because of uniqueness semi open back shell that we rarely see on this budget tier. *It feels like child of iem X earbud*. If the midbass not too much and not bleed into lower mids, they can be better. for $23 its very good and very different. It will sounds different from your budget collections.
+very airy
+wide soundstage
+clear mids
+great value
-too much mid bass until lower mids (200-350hz)
-too much coloration on highs especially

*edit : oh forgot to mention, they are not so easy to drive, you will need 20-30% more volume than efficient chifi like KZ


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> I wish more people realized this.
> 
> More drivers doesn’t automatically mean better.
> 
> ...


IT01 (with little tinkering) was an eye-ear-opener for me about 1-DD driven possible SQ - revelation!
And then KPE took me to nirvana 

No more cheapo multi-driver hybrids for me!


----------



## eclein

My DT6s are actually coming today.....TRN V30s yesterday, today the Piezoelectric thing shows....I bought a used NiceHCK M6 from here awesome Emerald Green color....they come next week then I’m putting a lock on the wallet and plugs in my ears. I’m “listened out”!


----------



## gbrgbr

alex5908 said:


> My preference (*90% basshead*) is
> 
> 3. KZ ZS3E


Mini review please. ZS3E is an ideal gift for a youngster. I've made this request before.
btw, ZS3E is now available in black, Was it before?
Not a single review so far.


----------



## FastAndClean

OMG cables make a difference, i just put the KP cable on the EDC3 and they sound brighter than the stock cable


----------



## alex5908

gbrgbr said:


> Mini review please.


Well assembled. Enveloping and V-shaped sound. Slow but deep bass. No sibilants. Recessed mids. Good instrument separation. Not quite deep stage. Perfect noise isolation. Best bang for the buck. For bassheads.


----------



## normanl

Dcell7 said:


> I waited 1 week on my order at NiceHCK which i ordered on the 12th of March but it still wasn’t shipped a week later. So i sent them a message and got a reply back that it was out of stock and stock was due 8-10 days maybe even longer. So i cancelled the order. You sure they shipped it ?
> 
> Then i messaged another seller and asked if there was any stock and ordered there. Shipped within 24 hours and got them in 10 days (Aliexpress standard shipping). I am based in Europe though.


Yes, I was notified that it was shipped on Feb.18 and left China on Feb.27. I'm afraid that it may never arrive, though Jim at NiceHCK told me to wait for more days. I'm really frustrated.


----------



## eclein

Do I wear the **** cable down like the the 1more triple and quad or up somehow....I’m listening with them in up and cable over ear like usual but do I trade iem sides around so angle in ear is correct. Selfies showing configuration constipation would be great......these are power hungry aren’t they. I didn’t order cable with mic but got that version. How hard is that gonna be to get?
These suck right now, they don’t have any coherence or teamwork so to speak, no blending together of sound. Three megaphones in each ear.....burn in time.     2 months but they made it!


----------



## FastAndClean

eclein said:


> Do I wear the **** cable down like the the 1more triple and quad or up somehow....I’m listening with them in up and cable over ear like usual but do I trade iem sides around so angle in ear is correct. Selfies showing configuration constipation would be great......these are power hungry aren’t they. I didn’t order cable with mic but got that version. How hard is that gonna be to get?
> These suck right now, they don’t have any coherence or teamwork so to speak, no blending together of sound. Three megaphones in each ear.....burn in time.     2 months but they made it!


i wear them over the ears, it is very comfy, a little bit strange angle but the sound is the same like cable down, even better because i get better seal


----------



## silverfishla

eclein said:


> Do I wear the **** cable down like the the 1more triple and quad or up somehow....I’m listening with them in up and cable over ear like usual but do I trade iem sides around so angle in ear is correct. Selfies showing configuration constipation would be great......these are power hungry aren’t they. I didn’t order cable with mic but got that version. How hard is that gonna be to get?
> These suck right now, they don’t have any coherence or teamwork so to speak, no blending together of sound. Three megaphones in each ear.....burn in time.     2 months but they made it!


I wear them down with big tips.  I don’t shove them into my ear canal, just a good seal on the outside portion or...I use the really squishy foamies.  I find that to be the best.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My review of *BQEYZ BQ3* is up on heafi and MY BLOG

I really think this brand deserve more respect for there talented tuning, quite balanced and lively with organic non agressive sound. If timbre was richer it would easily earn a 5 from me at this price. Refreshing!


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

DynamicEars said:


> *Sound signature:*
> neutral? no, for me its not neutral sound iem. Its quite balance, but not neutral, mild V shape, a bit boosted mid bass,  and very WARM sounding iem. Someone said it has coloration, YES, towards warm. rolled off highs but boosted at around 16khz and helped by its ventilation on back



Interesting how you find them warm sounding. I agree on the V shape, but I find them pretty bright sounding, without being harsh (using a silver plated balanced cable). Bass is strong, I agree with the mid bass being stronger than the sub-bass, though the sub-bass is quite nice on this one.



eclein said:


> Do I wear the **** cable down like the the 1more triple and quad or up somehow....I’m listening with them in up and cable over ear like usual but do I trade iem sides around so angle in ear is correct. Selfies showing configuration constipation would be great......these are power hungry aren’t they. I didn’t order cable with mic but got that version. How hard is that gonna be to get?
> These suck right now, they don’t have any coherence or teamwork so to speak, no blending together of sound. Three megaphones in each ear.....burn in time.     2 months but they made it!



It sounded quite impressive to me from the start and didn't really change much with burn-in, I think the bass became a bit stronger. I got the mic cable as well and haven't used that at all.



FastAndClean said:


> i wear them over the ears, it is very comfy, a little bit strange angle but the sound is the same like cable down, even better because i get better seal



I need to try this, I have been wearing the cable down, it pulls on the earphones and has microphonics that way.I think they were meant to be worn downwards though.


----------



## alex5908 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dcell7 said:


> I waited 1 week on my order at NiceHCK which i ordered on the 12th of March


Sounds weird but  Z5000 were shipped three hours after the payment by China EMS ePacket. And that was on aliexpress BD on March 28. Let's see when it is traceable.


----------



## TechnoidFR

eclein said:


> My DT6s are actually coming today.....TRN V30s yesterday, today the Piezoelectric thing shows....I bought a used NiceHCK M6 from here awesome Emerald Green color....they come next week then I’m putting a lock on the wallet and plugs in my ears. I’m “listened out”!



What is your first impression is v30. Found them very impressive !

On Deutschland they are very good. Great impsct, beautiful andcontrolled sub bass. Very good and extended treble, not agressive. Detailed, great soundstage etc.


----------



## Bartig

TechnoidFR said:


> What is your first impression is v30. Found them very impressive !
> 
> On Deutschland they are very good. Great impsct, beautiful andcontrolled sub bass. Very good and extended treble, not agressive. Detailed, great soundstage etc.


Haha, that etcetera! There's a guessing game going on here!


----------



## eclein

TechnoidFR said:


> What is your first impression is v30. Found them very impressive !
> 
> On Deutschland they are very good. Great impsct, beautiful andcontrolled sub bass. Very good and extended treble, not agressive. Detailed, great soundstage etc.



Pretty much all that, they are probably the most neutral of the three I own- V30, V80, IM1s 
They are small like V80s, and the shell looks cheap to everyone because its a copy of the KZ design. You mentioned the internals were cheesy but mine look ok....they are very light in weight but built ok, mine feel smooth with spots where seams can be felt a little. More listening is needed...I’m burnt out from listening so will slow down. 
Panda, Slater they sound very good and its all there when needed, just not emphasized all the time. So if your considering them all I can say is they sound really good to me......enjoy weekend guys and gals!


----------



## Slater

Slater said:


> So I received my Monoprice MP80 today (from Amazon UK). Interestingly, they seemed to have shipped from Amazon’s US warehouse from what I can tell haha
> 
> Anyways, immediately I determined that they are NOT the same as the Magaosi K3. The shells are similar looking, but that’s about it. The MP80 is thicker and has different vent holes. The MP80 is also heavier (I’m pretty sure they’re zinc alloy vs the K3s aluminum).
> 
> ...



So I had a chance to carefully examine, accurately measure, and listen to all 3 of the Monoprice MP80 filters. I wanted to share the results.

The outside diameter, shape, overall length, and stainless nozzle mesh of all 3 filters is 100% identical. The *only differences* are 1. the inside diameter and 2. whether or not there is a (laser cut) vent hole in the nozzle.

Here's the specs:

Grey Filter: 3.15mm ID, 0.3mm vent hole
Black Filter: 3.15mm ID, 0.3mm vent hole
Silver Filter: 3.23mm ID, *NO* vent hole
So as I originally suspected, 2 of the 3 filters are identical in every way (except for the color). However, don't feel cheated about this fact. Rather, consider it as Monoprice including a spare set of filters.

The silver filter is the 'bassy' filter, due to the lack of a vent hole. The grey and black filters are the more 'neutral/balanced' filters, due to there being a vent hole.

So remember, since 2 of the 3 filters sound exactly the same, you really have 2 tuning choices - bassier or balanced.

The silver bassy filter has a boosted low end, but it isn't so much that it's overwhelming, nor is it insane basshead levels. Rather, it's got a nice deep sub bass punch and the end result is very fun and lively. It reminds me of the KZ ZS7. Great for pop, rock, EDM, rap, etc.

The grey/black filters have less sub bass and lower bass. There is still enough to satisfy what is originally present in the music, without adding or subtracting anything. It also has a bit more midrange, which is good for vocals for example. The grey/black filters remind of the TinAudio T2.

Personally, I am going to mod 1 of the extra filters (either the grey or black), so I *DO* indeed have 3 separate tuning filters.

Well there you go. As I mentioned before, I am very happy with the MP80 and at the price I paid it was a bargain.


----------



## Slater (Mar 30, 2019)

So I received the Revonext QT5 yesterday, and it's been burning in for ~30 hours. Whether or not you believe in that sort of thing, I do it anyways because it doesn't hurt anything.

I'm going to be doing a full review of it, but in the mean time here's the super short version:

Overall, I like it a lot and it's a solid ‘meat and potatoes’ budget ChiFi IEM option. It's got a really nice feel to it, being all metal. It looks really unique IMO, and it's very comfortable to wear.

The sound is almost identical to the KZ ZSN. Who knows, it may even use the same or extremely similar drivers?

Should you get it or not? Here's a handy guide:

If you DON'T currently own the ZSN, I would consider the QT5 as an alternative.
If you DO already own the ZSN, only get the QT5 if you like it's unique looks better or if you have fit issues with the ZSN (as the ZSN is larger).
If you DO already own the ZSN, but you DON'T like it's sound tuning, you are not going to like the QT5.
For $20 (there are discount codes floating around), it provides a heck of a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> Do I wear the **** cable down like the the 1more triple and quad or up somehow....I’m listening with them in up and cable over ear like usual but do I trade iem sides around so angle in ear is correct. Selfies showing configuration constipation would be great......these are power hungry aren’t they. I didn’t order cable with mic but got that version. How hard is that gonna be to get?
> These suck right now, they don’t have any coherence or teamwork so to speak, no blending together of sound. Three megaphones in each ear.....burn in time.     2 months but they made it!



I wear them hanging down, they fit perfectly with large eartips, not lightweight but still can manage stay on ear



Nymphonomaniac said:


> My review of *BQEYZ BQ3* is up on heafi and MY BLOG
> 
> I really think this brand deserve more respect for there talented tuning, quite balanced and lively with organic non agressive sound. If timbre was richer it would easily earn a 5 from me at this price. Refreshing!



right?? Im telling that BQEYZ is really special, above average their competitors in same tier. They're smooth with great soundstage and imaging.



LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Interesting how you find them warm sounding. I agree on the V shape, but I find them pretty bright sounding, without being harsh (using a silver plated balanced cable). Bass is strong, I agree with the mid bass being stronger than the sub-bass, though the sub-bass is quite nice on this one.


My first impression already tell me that they're warm and dark, perhaps because of that mid bass and upper bass dominant over other frequencies and recessed lower and mid trebles.I'll try to burn in and change cable later. Yes bass is really dominant, no wonder Crin said theyre bassy. He is correct on this. Sub-bass texture is nice, they have their quality, if only they're not so rolled off. But they really impressive at soundstage. I don't mind trading reduced isolation with great soundstage, nice semi open back shell


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> So I received the Revonext QT5 yesterday, and it's been burning in for ~30 hours. Whether or not you believe in that sort of thing, I do it anyways because it doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> I'm going to be doing a full review of it, but in the mean time here's the super short version:
> 
> ...



How is the soundstage and timbre? and that 3khz peak?
ZSN is real good for very budget iems, they only need improvement on that points above. and ZSN pro is coming now, they're tackling that 3khz issue.


----------



## Slater (Mar 30, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> How is the soundstage and timbre? and that 3khz peak?
> ZSN is real good for very budget iems, they only need improvement on that points above. and ZSN pro is coming now, they're tackling that 3khz issue.



While the 3kHz peak doesn't bother me like it does some people, it has that exact same ZSN upper midrange peak.

I'd consider the soundstage pretty average. Not narrow and compressed sounding, but not huge and expansive either. However, looking at that big round grille on the back cover, you'd assume it has a massive soundstage.

I read somewhere that some people have a resonance in their ear canal right at 3k, and it is why the upper midrange really grates on some people's nerves but doesn't bother others at all. I'll see if I can find that article again and get some more specifics.


----------



## DBaldock9

Back in January, I ordered three "budget low profile" earphones, to see how comfortable they would be, and good they would sound, to use while sleeping.
Of the two that have arrived so far (the third was "missing" in transit for a month, but the Tracking info just updated, showing the package has arrived at USPS here in Houston), the one that has really impressed me, is the *Pizen PianoTrio* (16Ω, 108dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic, MMCX cable) [$23.65].  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...arphones-with-mmcx-for-shure/32825090018.html
While the Treble is nice & clear, and the Midrange _isn't_ recessed - the most impressive thing to me, is the quality & quantity of the really low Bass, without causing any Mid-Bass blooming.


----------



## Slater (Mar 31, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Back in January, I ordered three "budget low profile" earphones, to see how comfortable they would be, and good they would sound, to use while sleeping.
> Of the two that have arrived so far (the third was "missing" in transit for a month, but the Tracking info just updated, showing the package has arrived at USPS here in Houston), the one that has really impressed me, is the *Pizen PianoTrio* (16Ω, 108dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic, MMCX cable) [$23.65].  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...arphones-with-mmcx-for-shure/32825090018.html
> While the Treble is nice & clear, and the Midrange _isn't_ recessed - the most impressive thing to me, is the quality & quantity of the really low Bass, without causing any Mid-Bass blooming.



Looks good friend. The shape rminds me of the Tennmak Pro.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Looks good friend. Reminds me of the Tennmak Pro



I've had the Tennmak Pro since 2016. For me, they're comfortable to use while sleeping, and they do have a nice _warm_ sound, but with an elevated Mid-Bass - compared to the Pizen PianoTrio.


----------



## HungryPanda (Mar 31, 2019)

The **** and BQEYZ BQ3 have been two of my favourite iems recently


----------



## Veyska

Hm.  I'm getting one or another of the TRN Bluetooth adapters (wavering between the Latest and Greatest or Insurance Against Gravity), but despite the fact I'm sufficiently satisfied with the CCA C10 that I don't feel like splurging on anything equivalently tasty and have the KZ ZSN and Rosewill EX500 for backup/variety I find my fingers slightly itchy...

Any suggestions for a cheap-but-pretty-good IEM in the ~15$ or less range (aka, someone else's KZ ZSN) with a different sort of sound signature?  Perhaps something warmer, maybe, but as long as it's not muddy/smushy I'm fairly open.  Also preferably over-the-ear cabling; even sitting still I have to periodically nudge the Rosewills back into place (so while the **** does sound appealing as it can be cable-up-ed I'm leaning against nabbing it, though I reserve the right to impulse-buy change my mind).  Tennmak Pro perhaps?  Am kinda' curious about that general form factor, if nothing else.


----------



## Bartig

Slater said:


> So I received the Revonext QT5 yesterday, and it's been burning in for ~30 hours. Whether or not you believe in that sort of thing, I do it anyways because it doesn't hurt anything.
> 
> I'm going to be doing a full review of it, but in the mean time here's the super short version:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up.  Already have the QT2 and the ZSN, so will skip this one. 



DBaldock9 said:


> Back in January, I ordered three "budget low profile" earphones, to see how comfortable they would be, and good they would sound, to use while sleeping.
> Of the two that have arrived so far (the third was "missing" in transit for a month, but the Tracking info just updated, showing the package has arrived at USPS here in Houston), the one that has really impressed me, is the *Pizen PianoTrio* (16Ω, 108dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 2x Dynamic, MMCX cable) [$23.65].  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...arphones-with-mmcx-for-shure/32825090018.html
> While the Treble is nice & clear, and the Midrange _isn't_ recessed - the most impressive thing to me, is the quality & quantity of the really low Bass, without causing any Mid-Bass blooming.


There are SO many Tennmak Pro-shape IEMs I don't dare to buy them anymore. It's so confusing. 



Veyska said:


> Hm.  I'm getting one or another of the TRN Bluetooth adapters (wavering between the Latest and Greatest or Insurance Against Gravity), but despite the fact I'm sufficiently satisfied with the CCA C10 that I don't feel like splurging on anything equivalently tasty and have the KZ ZSN and Rosewill EX500 for backup/variety I find my fingers slightly itchy...
> 
> Any suggestions for a cheap-but-pretty-good IEM in the ~15$ or less range (aka, someone else's KZ ZSN) with a different sort of sound signature?  Perhaps something warmer, maybe, but as long as it's not muddy/smushy I'm fairly open.  Also preferably over-the-ear cabling; even sitting still I have to periodically nudge the Rosewills back into place (so while the **** does sound appealing as it can be cable-up-ed I'm leaning against nabbing it, though I reserve the right to impulse-buy change my mind).  Tennmak Pro perhaps?  Am kinda' curious about that general form factor, if nothing else.


Just try the ****. It's something else.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> If you DO already own the ZSN, only get the QT5 if you like it's unique looks better or if you have fit issues with the ZSN (as the ZSN is larger).


Thanks for the quick impressions and the info on the size. I already had the QT5 in my shopping cart and since I have pretty small ears and there are days when I can't wear any of my KZ EP for extended periods I might pull the trigger on these puppies in the next couple hours.


----------



## Dcell7

alex5908 said:


> Sounds weird but  Z5000 were shipped three hours after the payment by China EMS ePacket. And that was on aliexpress BD on March 28. Let's see when it is traceable.



My experience with NiceHCK is that they ship quickly if they have stock. Usually within 24 hours after ordering but this time with the **** there was no stock. I mostly have good experience with NiceHCK.

The thing is when i was ordering, there were like 180 pieces available. That gives me the impression that they do have stock (probably a Aliexpress practice, grab the order first even when there is no stock and see how it will play out)

After a week i was a bit curious why it took so long to ship out the stuff and then i sent them a message and got the reply no stock because it is a very popular item and will get stock in 8-10 days.


----------



## TechnoidFR

eclein said:


> Pretty much all that, they are probably the most neutral of the three I own- V30, V80, IM1s
> They are small like V80s, and the shell looks cheap to everyone because its a copy of the KZ design. You mentioned the internals were cheesy but mine look ok....they are very light in weight but built ok, mine feel smooth with spots where seams can be felt a little. More listening is needed...I’m burnt out from listening so will slow down.
> Panda, Slater they sound very good and its all there when needed, just not emphasized all the time. So if your considering them all I can say is they sound really good to me......enjoy weekend guys and gals!



Thanks


----------



## TechnoidFR

Bartig said:


> Haha, that etcetera! There's a guessing game going on here!



Exactly ah ah 

But it's a very good sound


----------



## eclein

The DT6s started sounding like iems finally. Real clean detailed sound.....my definition of neutral....still just early days.
The V30s are not neutral, more musical but again its early. 
Anybody have NiceHCK M6’s? Picked up a set from sales ads here.....found the latest filter so I’ll have 4 Kinds eventually and from what I read a nice copper cable really lights them up. Now I’ll have 2 iems with mmcx connectors, is there a good way to disconnect them or is a hard pulling apart the way?

 
I love this emerald green!


----------



## FastAndClean

eclein said:


> The DT6s started sounding like iems finally. Real clean detailed sound.....my definition of neutral....still just early days.


ah the good old days, the first time using them i was like What, is that really 24$, did they made a mistake or something?
if they can do it for 24$ what can be done for a 100$


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> The DT6s started sounding like iems finally. Real clean detailed sound.....my definition of neutral....still just early days.
> The V30s are not neutral, more musical but again its early.
> Anybody have NiceHCK M6’s? Picked up a set from sales ads here.....found the latest filter so I’ll have 4 Kinds eventually and from what I read a nice copper cable really lights them up. Now I’ll have 2 iems with mmcx connectors, is there a good way to disconnect them or is a hard pulling apart the way?
> 
> I love this emerald green!


Yes, the **** does improve with time. Try wide bore tips, a good cable and some extra power. You'll be very impressed!


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> The DT6s started sounding like iems finally. Real clean detailed sound.....my definition of neutral....still just early days.
> The V30s are not neutral, more musical but again its early.
> Anybody have NiceHCK M6’s? Picked up a set from sales ads here.....found the latest filter so I’ll have 4 Kinds eventually and from what I read a nice copper cable really lights them up. Now I’ll have 2 iems with mmcx connectors, is there a good way to disconnect them or is a hard pulling apart the way?
> 
> I love this emerald green!





Nimweth said:


> Yes, the **** does improve with time. Try wide bore tips, a good cable and some extra power. You'll be very impressed!



mine still at 20 hours -ish, wont post any other comment until reach 100 hours, but treble has starting to opening up, bass a bit tighter but still that mid bass overshadowing sub bass and lower mid bleed. the most factor that impress me is the soundstage width because of that semi open shell.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> I've had the Tennmak Pro since 2016. For me, they're comfortable to use while sleeping, and they do have a nice _warm_ sound, but with an elevated Mid-Bass - compared to the Pizen PianoTrio.



Sorry I just meant the shape.

I don’t own either, so my comment wasn’t referring to the sound signature. I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> The DT6s started sounding like iems finally. Real clean detailed sound.....my definition of neutral....still just early days.
> The V30s are not neutral, more musical but again its early.
> Anybody have NiceHCK M6’s? Picked up a set from sales ads here.....found the latest filter so I’ll have 4 Kinds eventually and from what I read a nice copper cable really lights them up. Now I’ll have 2 iems with mmcx connectors, is there a good way to disconnect them or is a hard pulling apart the way?
> 
> I love this emerald green!



@HungryPanda turned me onto this little metal key tool thingy. It only cost like $2 I think, and it has made removing mmcx much easier and safer from damage.

I don’t know what it’s called though, so we’ll have to wait for him to chime in with it’s official name or a purchase link.

A bunch of different sizes came on a keychain, and I just had to find the one that fit the mmcx plug perfectly.


----------



## eclein

You and Panda might like the V30.....its growing on me, more and more...
Thanks for the tool time tip!


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

DynamicEars said:


> My first impression already tell me that they're warm and dark, perhaps because of that mid bass and upper bass dominant over other frequencies and recessed lower and mid trebles.I'll try to burn in and change cable later.



Something really is not right somewhere if they sound dark. I hope you'll be able to get them to sound like they should, because it is really great.


----------



## Slater

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Something really is not right somewhere if they sound dark. I hope you'll be able to get them to sound like they should, because it is really great.



My money is on the cable. Depending on how high the resistance (and thus impedance) is, it will reduce the treble and sound dark.


----------



## HungryPanda

eclein said:


> The DT6s started sounding like iems finally. Real clean detailed sound.....my definition of neutral....still just early days.
> The V30s are not neutral, more musical but again its early.
> Anybody have NiceHCK M6’s? Picked up a set from sales ads here.....found the latest filter so I’ll have 4 Kinds eventually and from what I read a nice copper cable really lights them up. Now I’ll have 2 iems with mmcx connectors, is there a good way to disconnect them or is a hard pulling apart the way?
> 
> I love this emerald green!


Hi the link is here

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...ler-Release-Pin-Repair-Tools/32861668624.html


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Slater said:


> My money is on the cable. Depending on how high the resistance (and thus impedance) is, it will reduce the treble and sound dark.



I am using a NiceHCK cable with mine, so that could indeed be the difference.


----------



## Broquen

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> I am using a NiceHCK cable with mine, so that could indeed be the difference.


Try with some nice silver plated one and it will help.


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the **** does improve with time. Try wide bore tips, a good cable and some extra power. You'll be very impressed!



My impression as well. I enjoy my little experiments with the **** quite a bit and after a cable and tip upgrade and a couple hundred hours on the burn-in rig they sound considerably more smooth and spatially precise to me ... €€€ well wasted.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Broquen said:


> Try with some nice silver plated one and it will help.



That's what I'm using.


----------



## Slater

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> That's what I'm using.



What tips are you using?

And what source?


----------



## DynamicEars

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Something really is not right somewhere if they sound dark. I hope you'll be able to get them to sound like they should, because it is really great.



I'm away from them currently, just leave them in burn in process for couple of days. It's really great technically, they have above average clarity and that top notch soundstage, but yeah still sounds too dark because of overshadowed by mid bass and lower mids (that 200hz-350hz area that should've been cut down) and recessed trebles. I will try to burn in and playing with tips and cable later. Thanks



archdawg said:


> My impression as well. I enjoy my little experiments with the **** quite a bit and after a cable and tip upgrade and a couple hundred hours on the burn-in rig they sound considerably more smooth and spatially precise to me ... €€€ well wasted.


Indeed theyre value on their own. will try to burn, still at 20 hours here.


----------



## archdawg (Apr 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> My money is on the cable.


Mine too, lol.


> Depending on how high the resistance (and thus impedance) is, it will reduce the treble and sound dark.


Throw in inductance, capacitance, stray factors and whatnot or take a look on a specsheet of an industrial cable, they definitely have a life of their own and a significant influence on signals.
OTOH, what's the use of a $$$$ hand-woven xyz strand 24k fairy dust cable terminating in something as lousy as the typical 3.5mm connector design from back in the day?


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm) (Apr 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> What tips are you using?
> 
> And what source?



Spiral dots, on the balanced output of a FiiO X7mkII, playing mostly FLAC CD rips. The tips needed to be larger because the insertion is very shallow.

Tested wearing them over the ear, fit feels really odd, but it helps against microphonics. Sound is unchanged.


----------



## archdawg (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks to some initial impressions from Slater I finally ordered the Revonext QT5 (thanks again) and for the umpteenth time AE can't process the payment, ("server error ?!").
Just curious ... did anyone else experience payment issues on AE during the last couple days?

Anyway, looking forward to giving these and some other new puppies a tough time on the burn-in/out rig before the real fun starts.


----------



## FastAndClean

the chi fi destroyer, take no prisoners approche


----------



## Kumonomukou

archdawg said:


> Thanks to some initial impressions from Slater I finally ordered the Revonext QT5 (thanks again) and for the umpteenth time AE can't process the payment, ("server error ?!").
> Just curious ... did anyone else experience payment issues on AE during the last couple days?
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to giving these and some other new puppies a tough time on the burn-in/out rig before the real fun starts.


Payment issue could be caused by many factors. One's credit/debit card number can be marked by Aliexpress if it's been used on different IP addresses or multiple accounts. Verification of ID is required if that's the case. More often than not, AE payment sometimes have glitch on the direct payment/filling the payment info on the "Review your order" page. I found that choosing "Order payment methods" to place the initial order and finish up the payment under "My orders" would result much higher success rate. Also try the these steps on Aliexpress App for smoother transaction. Hope that helps!


----------



## archdawg

Kumonomukou said:


> Payment issue could be caused by many factors. One's credit/debit card number can be marked by Aliexpress if it's been used on different IP addresses or multiple accounts. Verification of ID is required if that's the case. More often than not, AE payment sometimes have glitch on the direct payment/filling the payment info on the "Review your order" page. I found that choosing "Order payment methods" to place the initial order and finish up the payment under "My orders" would result much higher success rate. Also try the these steps on Aliexpress App for smoother transaction. Hope that helps!



Thanks a lot. It happened to me (and many others) before, so this time I followed a couple tips I found via google search (different browsers, incognito mode, ...) but to no avail so far. This time two of the shops I ordered from offered paypal and even that didn't work, lol. 
Anyway, I'll keep trying ...


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

FastAndClean said:


> the chi fi destroyer, take no prisoners approche



Ooh, I really loved my Etymotic ER4's, until they broke 
So detailed. Low on bass, but they accepted any amount of bass you equalized in, until I couldn't handle the amount of bass myself.


----------



## FastAndClean

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Ooh, I really loved my Etymotic ER4's, until they broke
> So detailed. Low on bass, but they accepted any amount of bass you equalized in, until I couldn't handle the amount of bass myself.


yes i use sub bass EQ to compensate the roll off, with that they are in perfect balance, real 20hz-16khz bandwidth with no major peaks or dips, when you add to that amazing speed you will get surgical precision


----------



## Dcell7

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> The tips needed to be larger because the insertion is very shallow



I am also having a bit of trouble getting a good fit. Did some tip rolling and settled on the KZ Starline extra small. RHA size S also works for me.


----------



## Sylmar (Apr 1, 2019)

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Ooh, I really loved my Etymotic ER4's, until they broke
> So detailed. Low on bass, but they accepted any amount of bass you equalized in, until I couldn't handle the amount of bass myself.


My Etomotic HF5's got broken as well which brought me to Chifi. It's been a fun trip so far. The odd dud of course but also so many enjoyable ones as well.


----------



## JackFlash

archdawg said:


> Thanks a lot. It happened to me (and many others) before, so this time I followed a couple tips I found via google search (different browsers, incognito mode, ...) but to no avail so far. This time two of the shops I ordered from offered paypal and even that didn't work, lol.
> Anyway, I'll keep trying ...



FWIW I always run into trouble with Ali orders with Chrome on my Mac. Could be the browser or the extensions I use. Move to Safari, where I have no add on extensions, and it works every time.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

FastAndClean said:


> yes i use sub bass EQ to compensate the roll off, with that they are in perfect balance, real 20hz-16khz bandwidth with no major peaks or dips, when you add to that amazing speed you will get surgical precision



Someone said they sound like plugging music directly into your brain, which is pretty accurate 
One thing was that during all the years I've used them, they kept on sounding amazing to me, never got used to the sound. One of the nozzles broke (probably because of the metal-rimmed filters) and getting them repaired was as expensive as buying a new pair.



Dcell7 said:


> I am also having a bit of trouble getting a good fit. Did some tip rolling and settled on the KZ Starline extra small. RHA size S also works for me.



Yes, the fit is a bit odd, also because they are pretty heavy. They don't seem to seal all that well, but they sound really good.



Sylmar said:


> My Etomotic HF5's got broken as well which brought me to Chifi. It's been a fun trip so far. The odd dud of course but also so many enjoyable ones as well.



I was using a Phonak Audeo PFE 232, which used to be $600, but all three non-standard cables I have broke. Still need to put new plugs on them, which is a pretty annoying job with the flimsy cable. Then a colleague showed me a KZ ZS10, which sent me down the head-fi rabbit hole once again.


----------



## archdawg

JackFlash said:


> FWIW I always run into trouble with Ali orders with Chrome on my Mac. Could be the browser or the extensions I use. Move to Safari, where I have no add on extensions, and it works every time.


Thanks, I'm on an Android smartphone and tried 4 different browsers so far and after a couple similar experiences in the past I feel tempted to cancel those unpaid orders and buy my stuff somewhere else - the little money I could save there just isn't worth all that unnecessary! extra time and I'm not even mentioning the average shipping delay (zzZ).

Back OT - apologies for the hijack.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the **** does improve with time. Try wide bore tips, a good cable and some extra power. You'll be very impressed!


Which cable do you use? Trn 8 core?


----------



## Slater

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Spiral dots, on the balanced output of a FiiO X7mkII, playing mostly FLAC CD rips. The tips needed to be larger because the insertion is very shallow.
> 
> Tested wearing them over the ear, fit feels really odd, but it helps against microphonics. Sound is unchanged.



Well, it sounds like you've given it every chance.

The only 3 conclusions left would likely be:

1. You have a defective unit (which is unlikely if the sound is consistent on both sides). This defect could include burned out or damaged BA drivers, or individual drivers wired out of phase.
2. You just don't like the sound profile of the IEM. Which there's nothing wrong with that. I like what I like and don't like what I don't like too, regardless of anyone else's opinion.
3. This could be caused by your individual ear anatomy, such as fitment issues, insertion depth, ear canal resonance, etc.

I personally don't like shallow insertion IEMs, so I myself am worried because I have not received my C16 yet. Super shallow IEMs are just too inconsistent for me. They almost always just don't get a good enough seal, or the seal works its way loose very easily within a few minutes of listening. Using a longer tip like Spinfits helps with insertion depth, but I just don't like how Spinfits affect the sound. I have not tried the really wide bore Spinfits though; perhaps I should. I currently only own 2 sets of Spinfits (CP100 and an unknown model that has a medium bore and came included with the Rosewill EX500). I only use them when all else fails and it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Nimweth

Dani157 said:


> Which cable do you use? Trn 8 core?


This cable:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07FYXPCWP?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title

And large Spiral Dots.


----------



## mbwilson111

archdawg said:


> Thanks, I'm on an Android smartphone and tried 4 different browsers so far and after a couple similar experiences in the past I feel tempted to cancel those unpaid orders and buy my stuff somewhere else - the little money I could save there just isn't worth all that unnecessary! extra time and I'm not even mentioning the average shipping delay (zzZ).
> 
> Back OT - apologies for the hijack.



I thought everyone uses the mobile app if ordering with a phone or tablet.


----------



## archdawg (Apr 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I thought everyone uses the mobile app if ordering with a phone or tablet.


Didn't work either. Got another "insufficient funds" message even though that's somewhat far from what my bank says.

Again sorry for the extended hijack, caballeros.
Back OT ...


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

Slater said:


> Well, it sounds like you've given it every chance.
> 
> The only 3 conclusions left would likely be:
> 
> ...



Some confusion slipped into this conversation, I'm not the one having trouble with them, DynamicEars said he finds them dark sounding. I like them so much I bought a back-up pair with the AE anniversary sale. They are currently my favorite pair out of the ones I own, because of the detail and stereo imaging. But these are some good tips for DynamicEars.

I like deeper insertion as well, but interestingly, despite the weight, they don't work themselves out of my ears, which is a problem I have with most earphones. And they don't sound like they don't seal well. I think you will like them.


----------



## DBaldock9

Bartig said:


> ...
> There are SO many Tennmak Pro-shape IEMs I don't dare to buy them anymore. It's so confusing.
> ...





Slater said:


> Sorry I just meant the shape.
> 
> I don’t own either, so my comment wasn’t referring to the sound signature. I apologize for any confusion.



Out of the half dozen earphones that I've bought, with a shape similar to the Tennmak Pro - the Tennmak Pro are still the most comfortable, and provide the best seal in my ears, when I'm laying on my side to sleep.
Some of the other earphones may sound a bit more balanced (less Mid-Bass "_boom_"), and have shells that are about the same thickness, but they don't _fit_, or _seal_ quite as well.
The fit & seal is a combination of Nozzle angle, diameter, & length, and which tips (I use silicone, rather than foam) end up fitting best.


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 2, 2019)

Nymphonomaniac said:


> My review of *BQEYZ BQ3* is up on heafi and MY BLOG
> 
> I really think this brand deserve more respect for there talented tuning, quite balanced and lively with organic non agressive sound. If timbre was richer it would easily earn a 5 from me at this price. Refreshing!



The first few paragraphs of your review cracked me right up. Thanks for the lighthearted humor.

I agree with your conclusion that the BQ3 has a "smooth, liquid yet detailed sound". Thus far, to my ears the source-sensitive BQ3 has been an absolute revelation on powerFUL sources. I will say that its 2+3 configuration sounds somewhat average on power-efficient sources though I find this to be typical of multi-driver hybrids.

The micro-detail in the first 30 seconds of this track were presented well but my ZS6 presented a little more air and presence.....especially at the 3:45 mark. I prefer the ZS6's lighter approach to the mid-bass presentation. The thinner approach gives the droning bass in the background (@ 1:56 mark) a sort of haunting ethereal presence instead of the BQ3's more direct and smooth presentation. It's all subjective but the differences are definitely worth noting.




Nevertheless, the well-built BQ3, as well as several other BQEYZ models, sit "firmly" near the top on my list of sub-$100 in-ear monitors.


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> The first few paragraphs of your review cracked me right up. Thanks for the lighthearted humor.
> 
> I agree with your conclusion that the BQ3 has a "smooth, liquid yet detailed sound". Thus far, to my ears the source-sensitive BQ3 has been an absolute revelation on powerFUL sources. I will say that its 2+3 configuration sounds somewhat average on power-efficient sources though I find this to be typical of multi-driver hybrids.
> 
> ...




I’ve been holding off on getting the BQ3, because I’m anticipating BQEYZ coming out with something very soon. Murphy’s law will be as soon as I order the BQ3, they’ll release something even better.

We’ll see. Maybe by 11.11 if they don’t have anything new I’ll go ahead and pick up the BQ3 along with the KB100.


----------



## avens (Apr 2, 2019)

Which Chinese IEMS offer the very best value today? I'm looking for simple IEMs with very good passive isolation and that don't truly benefit from more amplification than what any phone has. Thanks.


----------



## SuperLuigi

avens said:


> Which Chinese IEMS offer the very best value today? I'm looking for simple IEMs with very good passive isolation and that don't truly benefit from more amplification than what any phone has. Thanks.



Do you have a price point in mind?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DocHoliday said:


> The first few paragraphs of your review cracked me right up. Thanks for the lighthearted humor.
> 
> I agree with your conclusion that the BQ3 has a "smooth, liquid yet detailed sound". Thus far, to my ears the source-sensitive BQ3 has been an absolute revelation on powerFUL sources. I will say that its 2+3 configuration sounds somewhat average on power-efficient sources though I find this to be typical of multi-driver hybrids.
> 
> ...




thanks man, hehe, yeah,i wonder if i should just get DEAD serious sometime. english is already bothersome for me...so playing the goofy tend to balance thing up perhaps. 
we have different tough about ZS6, but BQ3 is sure not the more airy earphones out there, its very true that amping is quite needed with those, more so than CCA C10 for example. Sometime im really worry about biased feedback ofpeople because of badly amped or paired iem. **** is surely one of those victim, but less so than other. 

BQEYZ BQ3 is sure a KEEPER for me, and this is rare in chi-fi world, would say 1out of 10 pairs i try. They are very rare the one that i wanna keep....even if rarely resell anything i buy yet....just ZS6 in fact ahah but now its ZS10 and V80 that I need to sell ASAP 

AND. BY THE WAY! (as slater suggest) BQEYZ will lauch 2 other iem soon. 

I dont know if i have the right to talk about it as its still in pre-production, especially the TOTL model that i'm utterly intrigue about.

First model is a 1DD+2BA with upgraded driver, wich will be a change from all what BQEYZ already do as the soundsignature was quite similar with all there models (supposedly).

SECOND TOTL one will be.......a PLANAR earphones at a very competitive price, between 100-150!!!! It make 6 months they work on it, but they still aren't ready to lauch it yet. One thing sure, they are very serious sound engineer and not in a hurry to put unfinished product on market. As soon as I have more info or pics about these 2 new iem, I will share it here.


----------



## Zerohour88

Nymphonomaniac said:


> thanks man, hehe, yeah,i wonder if i should just get DEAD serious sometime. english is already bothersome for me...so playing the goofy tend to balance thing up perhaps.
> we have different tough about ZS6, but BQ3 is sure not the more airy earphones out there, its very true that amping is quite needed with those, more so than CCA C10 for example. Sometime im really worry about biased feedback ofpeople because of badly amped or paired iem. **** is surely one of those victim, but less so than other.
> 
> BQEYZ BQ3 is sure a KEEPER for me, and this is rare in chi-fi world, would say 1out of 10 pairs i try. They are very rare the one that i wanna keep....even if rarely resell anything i buy yet....just ZS6 in fact ahah but now its ZS10 and V80 that I need to sell ASAP
> ...



just when I thought I'd wait for the NiceHCK F3 to get reviews, another planar comes in


----------



## Slater

avens said:


> Which Chinese IEMS offer the very best value today? I'm looking for simple IEMs with very good passive isolation and that don't truly benefit from more amplification than what any phone has. Thanks.



You need to give us some additional information friend.


What sound signature are you looking for?
What genres of music do you listen to?
What is your budget?
What source are you using?
Will you be using an amplifier?
Do you care if you wear the IEMs up or down?
So you require removable cables?
If you require removable cables, what pin standard do you require?
Will you be using a balanced source?
Will you be using the IEMs for working out or sweaty activities?
Will you be using the IEMs for sleeping?
Do you have any anatomical issues we need to know about, such as very small or very large ears, very narrow ear canals, etc?
What other headphones and/or earphone do you own that you like?
Tell us about your source music - is it lossless, lossy, streaming, MP3, bitrate, etc?
How sensitive are you to treble?
When you say you want very good passive isolation, do you mean music sound leaking out, or external sounds leaking in?


----------



## avens (Apr 2, 2019)

Been through the rabbit hole with full-sized headphones, including owning and trying multiple $1,000+ headphones, so I know there's many factors if you want something perfect. But in the end I just want simple IEMs to use while on the subway, wrap them properly (over-under), and put them inside my jacket. A five seconds process, no need to charge them or synchronize anything, that's it.

The #1 requirement is isolation, as in external sounds leaking in. $1 to $100 budget, will be using my phone without an amplifier (simplicity is key), they should be on the smaller-medium side because I want to carry them inside my jacket (stating this part because in recent years some IEMs have become huge), they should be black-colored or similar because I will be using them while wearing business formal (no shiny red coloring), if possible I prefer to wear IEMs up (removes microphonics), not for sweaty activities nor for sleeping, no anatomical issues but I used to have ER-4's and I think rapey IEMs are not the way to go when using them on the subway, no particular sensitivities.  Also I don't use IEM's microphones, so it's not a requirement.

As for the sound signature my personal preference is neutral-ish (for example I quite like my modified HD600's), but the specific sound signature is not a deal-breaker. What I want the most is isolation and simplicity, not sound quality.

The reason why I don't really care about sound quality for this particular usage is this. I once had the GR07's (regular edition), praised for their sound quality but I didn't like their total lack of isolation (what's the point of sound quality if you only hear noise anyway), and they could have had some more bass. I also had the ER-4's, praised for their isolation but they were a hassle to use on the subway, because of the specific way they have to be inserted in, I had to carry an external amplifier, and they were a bit too big to store them in my pocket. I wanted a five seconds process, not a whole minute process. And then I replaced them with some mildly modified Piston 2's, which for what I wanted they were way better than the GR07's and the ER-4's. They were five to fifteen times cheaper than the previous IEMs and yet they did the work way better. The only thing I didn't like about them is that they could have had some more isolation, and if I were to be picky I would have liked to be able to wear them up and them to not have a microphone. Lastly, I don't like closed headphones because I like portability, lightness and simplicity, therefore IEMs are the way to go.


----------



## Slater (Apr 3, 2019)

avens said:


> Been through the rabbit hole with full-sized headphones, including owning and trying multiple $1,000+ headphones, so I know there's many factors if you want something perfect. But in the end I just want simple IEMs to use while on the subway, wrap them properly (over-under), and put them inside my jacket. A five seconds process, no need to charge them or synchronize anything, that's it.
> 
> The #1 requirement is isolation, as in external sounds leaking in. $1 to $100 budget, will be using my phone without an amplifier (simplicity is key), they should be on the smaller-medium side because I want to carry them inside my jacket (stating this part because in recent years some IEMs have become huge), they should be black-colored or similar because I will be using them while wearing business formal (no shiny red coloring), if possible I prefer to wear IEMs up (removes microphonics), not for sweaty activities nor for sleeping, no anatomical issues but I used to have ER-4's and I think rapey IEMs are not the way to go when using them on the subway, no particular sensitivities.  Also I don't use IEM's microphones, so it's not a requirement.
> 
> ...



Based on what you've described, I think you'd really like the TinAudio T2 (the regular T2, not the Pro or the T3). Metal shell, you can wear them up or down, mmcx connector, nice cable, nice selection of tips, excellent sound, good isolation. The signature is neutral-ish, but not boringly flat. The price is $30-$40 depending on if you get them on sale or not. And they sure don't sound like $30-$40 IEMs.


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> I’ve been holding off on getting the BQ3, because I’m anticipating BQEYZ coming out with something very soon. Murphy’s law will be as soon as I order the BQ3, they’ll release something even better.
> 
> We’ll see. Maybe by 11.11 if they don’t have anything new I’ll go ahead and pick up the BQ3 along with the KB100.


So what you're saying is it's your fault they've not released something new?


----------



## avens

Slater said:


> Based on what you've described, I think you'd really like the TinAudio T2 (the regular T2, not the Pro or the T3). Metal shell, you can wear them up or down, mmcx connector, nice cable, nice selection of tips, excellent sound, good isolation. The signature is neutral-ish, but not boringly flat. The price is $30-$40 depending on if you get them on sale or not. And they sure don't sound like $30-$40 IEMs.



Those look to be really nice. From which site should I buy them?

Also, is there any alternative with better isolation and that are maybe a bit lighter? From a quick Google search I noted those are some of their downsides. Of course sound quality will likely be worse but isolation is key, and since I'll be carrying them in my pocket them being lightweight would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nymphonomaniac said:


> thanks man, hehe, yeah,i wonder if i should just get DEAD serious sometime. english is already bothersome for me...so playing the goofy tend to balance thing up perhaps.
> we have different tough about ZS6, but BQ3 is sure not the more airy earphones out there, its very true that amping is quite needed with those, more so than CCA C10 for example. Sometime im really worry about biased feedback ofpeople because of badly amped or paired iem. **** is surely one of those victim, but less so than other.
> 
> BQEYZ BQ3 is sure a KEEPER for me, and this is rare in chi-fi world, would say 1out of 10 pairs i try. They are very rare the one that i wanna keep....even if rarely resell anything i buy yet....just ZS6 in fact ahah but now its ZS10 and V80 that I need to sell ASAP
> ...



Planars at $100-150? Damn!! I'll wait if that happens!! Never purchased anything from them before, judging by your review they seem like serious brand with focus on technology+product and not just sales nos.


----------



## Slater (Apr 3, 2019)

avens said:


> Those look to be really nice. From which site should I buy them?
> 
> Also, is there any alternative with better isolation and that are maybe a bit lighter? From a quick Google search I noted those are some of their downsides. Of course sound quality will likely be worse but isolation is key, and since I'll be carrying them in my pocket them being lightweight would be nice. Thanks.



I’ve ordered mine from Aliexpress. There’s a number of sellers. Just pick one that has a good price but also a good feedback score.

If you want extreme isolation, get the KZ ZS4. It’s a light plastic shell, CIEM style design that’s a copy of the Stagediver, and has a 0.75mm 2-pin removable cable. The sound is v shaped though. It offers a lot of bang for the buck, and I really like mine.

I know v shaped is not your ideal, but for maximum isolation, the only thing more isolating would be ear plugs. A freight train could drive through your living room, and all you’d hear is your music.


----------



## HungryPanda

Planar iems are on the move.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pre...BA-1DD-Hybrid-Drive-Earphone/32997122581.html


----------



## HerrXRDS

HungryPanda said:


> Planar iems are on the move.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pre...BA-1DD-Hybrid-Drive-Earphone/32997122581.html



That FR though, no bass and 8K peak. Do people still want a flat line?


----------



## HungryPanda

I don't believe all graphs


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> I’ve ordered mine from Aliexpress. There’s a number of sellers. Just pick one that has a good price but also a good feedback score.
> 
> If you want extreme isolation, get the KZ ZS4. It’s a light plastic shell, CIEM style design that’s a copy of the Stagediver, and has a 0.75mm 2-pin removable cable. The sound is v shaped though. It offers a lot of bang for the buck, and I really like mine.
> 
> I know v shaped is not your ideal, but for maximum isolation, the only thing more isolating would be ear plugs. A freight train could drive through your living room, and all you’d hear is your music.



The KZ AS10 isolates very well too. On my ears, very comparable with the ZS4. 
The AS06 and CCA C16 uses the same shell.

The AS10 and C16 are not the typical V-shaped sound profile, so might be alternatives, albeit a fair bit more costly than the ZS4.


----------



## emer08

Whats the cheapest harman curve tuned iem atm? Already burned my wallet for dm6.. ^_^'


----------



## manukmanohar

emer08 said:


> Whats the cheapest harman curve tuned iem atm? Already burned my wallet for dm6.. ^_^'



I think moondrop crescent is tuned pretty well. Maybe try that?


----------



## loomisjohnson

avens said:


> Been through the rabbit hole with full-sized headphones, including owning and trying multiple $1,000+ headphones, so I know there's many factors if you want something perfect. But in the end I just want simple IEMs to use while on the subway, wrap them properly (over-under), and put them inside my jacket. A five seconds process, no need to charge them or synchronize anything, that's it.
> 
> The #1 requirement is isolation, as in external sounds leaking in. $1 to $100 budget, will be using my phone without an amplifier (simplicity is key), they should be on the smaller-medium side because I want to carry them inside my jacket (stating this part because in recent years some IEMs have become huge), they should be black-colored or similar because I will be using them while wearing business formal (no shiny red coloring), if possible I prefer to wear IEMs up (removes microphonics), not for sweaty activities nor for sleeping, no anatomical issues but I used to have ER-4's and I think rapey IEMs are not the way to go when using them on the subway, no particular sensitivities.  Also I don't use IEM's microphones, so it's not a requirement.
> 
> ...


as per slater, the kz zs4 isolates very well and should fit your bill--i'd also look at the memt x5, which are portable, durable, isolate well and work really well for the subway--they also have neat magnetic housings which makes 'em hard to lose


----------



## emer08

manukmanohar said:


> I think moondrop crescent is tuned pretty well. Maybe try that?



Thanks for the rec. Ive almost narrowed down my choices to either moondrop crescent or **** ****. Still thinking which suits best for pop, edm & alternative music.


----------



## Wiljen

TechnoidFR said:


> Great ! I'll read that when it's possible !
> 
> I'll receive them soon !



I found them to be an improved RX8 in a metal shell.  Overall very good for the price but not a lot different in signature from the RX8.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Wiljen said:


> I found them to be an improved RX8 in a metal shell.  Overall very good for the price but not a lot different in signature from the RX8.



It's my first revonext but I find them good. The metal shell have good quality. Need a comparison with zsn pro


----------



## sDrak (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi, I was evaluating the KZ ZSN and the **** **** which I read very well for this budget and also from people who tried them.
I have already had the chance to try the KZ ZS5 and BTE and I found myself very well.
The **** told me that they are a bit big and heavy and therefore I doubt that I could find them wrong. My ears are a bit small and I found myself very ill with the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD and Piston 2. Good with Xiaomi Dual Drive and Piston 3 instead.
I listen to music for example: Linkin Park, U2, Evanescence, Nickelback, commercial music.
I need them for general use to use as principals
At the moment I would use them connected to the phone
Other models within 15/25$?
Thank you

In this forum I discovered that there are also ZSN PRO but I do not understand what changes with the normal model. The price seems to me similar to normal


----------



## DynamicEars

sDrak said:


> Hi, I was evaluating the KZ ZSN and the **** **** which I read very well for this budget and also from people who tried them.
> I have already had the chance to try the KZ ZS5 and BTE and I found myself very well.
> The **** told me that they are a bit big and heavy and therefore I doubt that I could find them wrong. My ears are a bit small and I found myself very ill with the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD and Piston 2. Good with Xiaomi Dual Drive and Piston 3 instead.
> I listen to music for example: Linkin Park, U2, Evanescence, Nickelback, commercial music.
> ...



for rock / progressive / metal the ZSN will suits you more than ****.

ZSN pro = more balance, and no harsh / peak on high mids area. I've yet to receive mine (the pro)


----------



## Slater

emer08 said:


> Whats the cheapest harman curve tuned iem atm? Already burned my wallet for dm6.. ^_^'



Sony MH755. It follows the curve almost exactly. The cost is $5-$8, assuming you get a genuine one.


----------



## boblauer

On mh755 spasears on Ebay is legit. That's were I got all of mine


----------



## eclein

I gotta say I agree with the positive **** impressions, mine sound scary good. Nice bass and neutral sound above it ....lol.....At $20ish bucks a smashing deal. I’m gonna buy extras as soon as I’m able....

I have NiceHCK M6s on the way and I’m really looking forward to hearing them!

I’ve got some really nice sounding iems and its time for me to enjoy them for awhile before the next wave breaks. 
Watch some F1 and Soccer and bebop to some Snarky Puppy!


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

eclein said:


> I gotta say I agree with the positive **** impressions, mine sound scary good. Nice bass and neutral sound above it ....lol.....At $20ish bucks a smashing deal. I’m gonna buy extras as soon as I’m able....



Right? I've been using mine exclusively since I got them a few weeks ago. Compared them to my C16 and ZS7 and the stereo imaging is so good that I keep on using the ****. The bass is inbetween that of the C16 and ZS7, nicely strong and deep. The detail is so nice, I understand that people think it is too bright, but I really love it. They do need quite a bit of power though and isolation is pretty bad.

Already ordered a back-up pair.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Sony MH755. It follows the curve almost exactly. The cost is $5-$8, assuming you get a genuine one.



+1 for MH755 always. very cheap and good! cheapest harman target reference you can get



eclein said:


> I gotta say I agree with the positive **** impressions, mine sound scary good. Nice bass and neutral sound above it ....lol.....At $20ish bucks a smashing deal. I’m gonna buy extras as soon as I’m able....
> 
> I have NiceHCK M6s on the way and I’m really looking forward to hearing them!
> 
> ...



still burning mine, treble has opened up but still i found it a bit dark sounding iem, too much mid bass overshadowing lower mids. But sub bass extension is quite good and texture is good. soundstage on top notch level because of semi open design, again i really want to emphasize this because not so many this kind of design especially in budget tier. Not perfect iem but very very good for the price. Much prefer this rather than C10



LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> Right? I've been using mine exclusively since I got them a few weeks ago. Compared them to my C16 and ZS7 and the stereo imaging is so good that I keep on using the ****. The bass is inbetween that of the C16 and ZS7, nicely strong and deep. The detail is so nice, I understand that people think it is too bright, but I really love it. They do need quite a bit of power though and isolation is pretty bad.
> 
> Already ordered a back-up pair.



Yes, indeed i still recommend them despite that mid bass bleed, (a lot of budget chifi also suffer from mid bass bleed) so i cant complain much, i use them with EQ. I like these better than C10 (also mid bass bleed), soundstage is better than C10. same safe high mids. It's not bright at all. About isolation is quite good because they're semi open back design. very very much love for semi open back design. just like open back headphones. Mine around 70 hours right now


----------



## chinmie

it's a bit odd that the **** seems to have a polarizing sound signature: some find them bright and some find them dark sounding...what would be the cause of this? simple difference in wearing them? or worse: manufacturing inconsistency? anyone compared two or more units of them?



emer08 said:


> Whats the cheapest harman curve tuned iem atm? Already burned my wallet for dm6.. ^_^'





Slater said:


> Sony MH755. It follows the curve almost exactly. The cost is $5-$8, assuming you get a genuine one.



agreed. the MH755 is a great suggestion. attenuate the bass just a bit and it would be golden. i like them just the way it is though...it has more oomph while quite balanced on the mids and trebles. the filter removal mod is necessary


----------



## HerrXRDS

Slater said:


> Sony MH755. It follows the curve almost exactly. The cost is $5-$8, assuming you get a genuine one.



But it is unusable out of the box, you need a cable mod. IMO Moondrop Crescent is a much better option, better build quality and sounds a lot better too.


----------



## Slater

HerrXRDS said:


> But it is unusable out of the box, you need a cable mod. IMO Moondrop Crescent is a much better option, better build quality and sounds a lot better too.



Some people just plug in an aux extension to the MH755 and boom done. A recable isn’t totally necessary from that aspect, although it is cleaner to do a recable.

Anyways, OP asked for the cheapest Harmon target IEM. Can’t get any cheaper than $5-$8. I don’t know; what’s the cheapest the Crescent goes on sale for?

Also, I know there are a lot of EZAudio D4 fans (especially for $10). I’ve never heard it. Does anyone know if it follows the Harmon curve?


----------



## Zerohour88

emer08 said:


> Whats the cheapest harman curve tuned iem atm? Already burned my wallet for dm6.. ^_^'





Slater said:


> Some people just plug in an aux extension to the MH755 and boom done. A recable isn’t totally necessary from that aspect, although it is cleaner to do a recable.
> 
> Anyways, OP asked for the cheapest Harmon target IEM. Can’t get any cheaper than $5-$8.



a recable by just cutting the cable and attaching another is easy enough. You can reterminate with MMCX, but its quite a pain, especially if you have butterfingers and decide to get the smallest MMCX socket possible (a lesson I learned the hard way last week).

Extension cables works well enough and it usually comes with a mic for phone usage too.

cue unnecessary pic of the botch job I did last week, no glue on the mmcx at all and wires is a mess inside the shell, but it works


----------



## durwood (Apr 4, 2019)

Other close Harmon curves from what I have measured both budget options in the $10 range.

KZ ED9 with the gold filter =harman+midbass
GGMM C800 = harman -flatter bass - tippy top end

I think the Sony MH755 is great tonally though. Almost pulled the trigger on the Moondrop Crescent, maybe if they run another sale. I thought I saw them go for around $26/27, someone else said $24? which isn't a whole lot cheaper than the normal ~$29.


----------



## emer08

Slater said:


> Sony MH755. It follows the curve almost exactly. The cost is $5-$8, assuming you get a genuine one.



Thanks for the rec ^^



boblauer said:


> On mh755 spasears on Ebay is legit. That's were I got all of mine



Any links pls..? Thanks


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

DynamicEars said:


> Yes, indeed i still recommend them despite that mid bass bleed, (a lot of budget chifi also suffer from mid bass bleed) so i cant complain much, i use them with EQ. I like these better than C10 (also mid bass bleed), soundstage is better than C10. same safe high mids. It's not bright at all. About isolation is quite good because they're semi open back design. very very much love for semi open back design. just like open back headphones. Mine around 70 hours right now



Yes, the ZS7 and **** both have this semi-open design and they sound so nicely transparent because of it. When music is soft you can still hear people around you talk, otherwise the isolation is usually enough. Bass is tighter than on the C10, less tight but stronger than the C16, less slam than the ZS7 but very nice attack and texture because of the detailed sound.



chinmie said:


> it's a bit odd that the **** seems to have a polarizing sound signature: some find them bright and some find them dark sounding...what would be the cause of this? simple difference in wearing them? or worse: manufacturing inconsistency? anyone compared two or more units of them?



I hope my back-up pair will sound the same as the one I have, otherwise that could solve a mystery. I don't know how anyone can think these sound dark, there would be a defect or mismatch somewhere. I think some people find them bright sounding because the details are pretty prominent.


----------



## chinmie

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> I hope my back-up pair will sound the same as the one I have, otherwise that could solve a mystery. I don't know how anyone can think these sound dark, there would be a defect or mismatch somewhere. I think some people find them bright sounding because the details are pretty prominent.



yes, and from my past experience with their previous products, their  "house sound" is more of a balanced and bright kind of sound. can't comment further on the **** because i haven't personally heard it


----------



## FastAndClean

**** seems bright at first because they have very extended treble and real energy and air after 10khz, most of the people are not used to that kind of sound, the majority of in ears roll of after 10khz, not the **** thought


----------



## CoiL

HerrXRDS said:


> That FR though, no bass and 8K peak. Do people still want a flat line?


That graph is probably diffuse field compensated and scaling is way too large.


HungryPanda said:


> I don't believe all graphs


You don`t need to believe, just know what to read out of it and get useful information for Yourself


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

chinmie said:


> yes, and from my past experience with their previous products, their  "house sound" is more of a balanced and bright kind of sound. can't comment further on the **** because i haven't personally heard it



Sounds about right, combined with a strong, pretty deep bass.


----------



## Electrolite (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello people, I'd like some advice. I own the Tin Audio T2, incredible IEM, very neutral but I want to try something different.

I want a warm, mid-centric sound, something mellow with silky voices. Maybe I'm having a HD 650 crisis but I feel like trying a more unique sound with more focus on mid-low frequencies, after only owning "neutral" IEMs. I had the KZ ED16 and now own the Tin Audio T2.

Edit:
I wonder if the Kinera Seed is what I'm looking for. But reviews on it are very polarizing some say it's V-Shaped and lack mids, other says it has more mids than the T2, some say treble is laid back other say it's a hot treble.
I wonder if that's caused by the multiple versions of the Seed and what is the current signature on the Kinera.


----------



## FastAndClean

Electrolite said:


> Hello people, I'd like some advice. I own the Tin Audio T2, incredible IEM, very neutral but I want to try something different.
> 
> I want a warm, mid-centric sound, something mellow with silky voices. Maybe I'm having a HD 650 crisis but I feel like trying a more unique sound with more focus on mid-low frequencies, after only owning "neutral" IEMs. I had the KZ ED16 and now own the Tin Audio T2.
> 
> ...


hisenior b5+


----------



## Wiljen

chinmie said:


> it's a bit odd that the **** seems to have a polarizing sound signature: some find them bright and some find them dark sounding...what would be the cause of this? simple difference in wearing them? or worse: manufacturing inconsistency? anyone compared two or more units of them?



POWER,   all piezo are high impedance devices by nature and even though the **** claims a low nominal impedance, there are frequencies where it goes through the roof and depending on how much power you have available to drive it, it can sound very different.     The **** is not a good pairing with low power sources and even when paired with a DAP it benefits from amping with something like the ifi xDSD/xCAN or Xduoo XP-2.    I think the impedance and sensitivity specs listed on this one are just outright misleading and those who read them and then pair the **** to a phone thinking it should work will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Also, I know there are a lot of EZAudio D4 fans (especially for $10). I’ve never heard it. Does anyone know if it follows the Harmon curve?



No, the D4 doesn't follow harman very closely.   Treble is elevated above harman for example.  What the D4 has is way more detail than expected at the $10 mark and more natural timbre to the mids and highs than a lot of other budget models up to about the $50 mark.
Compared to harman, I would classify the D4 unmodified as fairly bright and with the vent mods as still mildly so.


----------



## sDrak

DynamicEars said:


> for rock / progressive / metal the ZSN will suits you more than ****.
> 
> ZSN pro = more balance, and no harsh / peak on high mids area. I've yet to receive mine (the pro)


Thank you for your suggestion. I believe I will be waiting for more opinions on ZSN Pro


----------



## Nimweth

QT5 just arrived. Very comfortable fit and seal, nice looking too. Sound: very impressed so far, well-balanced with excellent tonality and good details. No sibilance or nasty peaks so far. Good depth to the bass and mids not recessed. I think these are the best 1DD+1BA I have heard. How far we have come from the ZST and ES3 etc!


----------



## Slater

Wiljen said:


> POWER,   all piezo are high impedance devices by nature and even though the X claims a low nominal impedance, there are frequencies where it goes through the roof and depending on how much power you have available to drive it, it can sound very different.     The X is not a good pairing with low power sources and even when paired with a DAP it benefits from amping with something like the ifi xDSD/xCAN or Xduoo XP-2.    I think the impedance and sensitivity specs listed on this one are just outright misleading and those who read them and then pair the X to a phone thinking it should work will be sorely disappointed.



The 1More H1707 triple driver headphones have piezo tweeters. They definitely sound better and the treble comes alive when amped.


----------



## krmMV

Anyone have tried the Whizzer A15? I'm thinking of getting those refurbished from eBay but I'm reluctant :/


----------



## DBaldock9

krmMV said:


> Anyone have tried the Whizzer A15? I'm thinking of getting those refurbished from eBay but I'm reluctant :/



If you enter "Whizzer" in the _Search This Thread_ box, you'll find a few people talking about their A15.


----------



## Slater

krmMV said:


> Anyone have tried the Whizzer A15? I'm thinking of getting those refurbished from eBay but I'm reluctant :/



There’s a pretty interesting description on Penon’s product page:

https://penonaudio.com/whizzer-a15.html


----------



## dondonut

My CCA C10 arrived in the country this morning, reallly looking forward to receiving them. Also ordered some spinfits (first time) and 2 different cables as I've been accumulating 2pin iems over time.

I've been using the Tin Audio T2 on and off last week, after not using them for months. While the SQ is suberb I'm again reminded they are not very compatible with my ears. After using them for a prolonged time my ears hurt. On the other hand, I spent a quarter-hour with my BW-ES1 as I lent them out to a friend a few days ago and damn, those things may be the most comfortable iem's I've ever used. Great V-shaped sound too imo. Maybe I should order the **** after all, its form factor looks very similar.


----------



## Nimweth

More on the QT5. Love the design, the soundstage is great, courtesy of the large rear vent. So comfortable with stock cable and tips, I forget they're in my ears! Looking forward to hearing what they can do after a bit of burn-in!


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> More on the QT5. Love the design, the soundstage is great, courtesy of the large rear vent. So comfortable with stock cable and tips, I forget they're in my ears! Looking forward to hearing what they can do after a bit of burn-in!



I like mine a lot!


----------



## dondonut

Nimweth said:


> More on the QT5. Love the design, the soundstage is great, courtesy of the large rear vent. So comfortable with stock cable and tips, I forget they're in my ears! Looking forward to hearing what they can do after a bit of burn-in!





Slater said:


> I like mine a lot!



Wow did a quick google and those look pretty stunning! I haven't kept up with the chifi offering last months. Any chance on a nice close-up picture?


----------



## krmMV

Slater said:


> There’s a pretty interesting description on Penon’s product page:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/whizzer-a15.html


I saw it but the :


Whizzer A15 are used in the Asian species auricle model, the test wearing sample population are also Asian people.as much as possible to reduce the wear of the discomfort.
More suitable for Asians listening
made me a little bit worried


----------



## Slater

dondonut said:


> Wow did a quick google and those look pretty stunning! I haven't kept up with the chifi offering last months. Any chance on a nice close-up picture?



Courtesy of @crabdog:

https://primeaudio.org/revonext-qt5-review-valiant/


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> Courtesy of @crabdog:
> 
> https://primeaudio.org/revonext-qt5-review-valiant/


Thanks. Great pictures indeed and a nice review as well. Do you agree with his comments on the QT5 vs ZSN?


----------



## Slater

dondonut said:


> Thanks. Great pictures indeed and a nice review as well. Do you agree with his comments on the QT5 vs ZSN?



Yes, reading his review, he's spot on.

Here's my thoughts on them:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1142#post-14868392


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> Yes, reading his review, he's spot on.
> 
> Here's my thoughts on them:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1142#post-14868392


Right, I remember skimming past that comment. I shoulda remembered that but I'm a bit braindead atm lol, glad it's weekend!


----------



## Nimweth

dondonut said:


> Wow did a quick google and those look pretty stunning! I haven't kept up with the chifi offering last months. Any chance on a nice close-up picture?


I hope this will be OK: Nice, isn't it?


----------



## dondonut

Nimweth said:


> I hope this will be OK: Nice, isn't it?


Very nice indeed! I love that copper color and smooth edges but will not be tempted by this as I already own the ZSN. Besides, I think the ZSN is quite a stunner as well. That **** however... temptinggg, especially that form factor which I feel I would find very comfortable. I can't justify buying it though...not yet


----------



## mbwilson111 (Apr 5, 2019)

dondonut said:


> Wow did a quick google and those look pretty stunning! I haven't kept up with the chifi offering last months. Any chance on a nice close-up picture?



QT5 on the left ... you can click to enlarge. Monoprice MP80 in the middle.   Faaeal Crescent on the right.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> [
> 
> 
> On the left ... you can click to enlarge.



MP80 in da house!


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Apr 5, 2019)

Picked up my Monoprice MP80 from the post office today and currently on the train to uni with them in my ears. Of course, a quieter environment would be better for analyzing their sound and so I will post more impressions about them in the future. For now, though, these are pretty comfy to wear with the TRN 8-core cable and have got to be the one of the least (if not THE least) sibilant IEMs (with the pre-installed filters - I think silver) out of everything I have that is still working, which is a breath of fresh air after listening to the ED16 and ZSN for so long lol. Vocals sound a liiiiiiitle bit recessed but I'd rather have that than harsh vocals, I think. Sub-bass seems to be a little bit lacking but since I don't often listen to bass heavy music it isn't too much of a deal. Will try tip rolling, exchanging filters once I get off my train lol.


----------



## eclein

Hey have you guys played around with different cables much on the ****?

MMCX Replacement Cable, HiFiHear 16 Core Audio Upgrade Cable sliver Plated Copper Detachable Earphone Cable with 3.5mm Connector for Shure 846 535 215 315 425 MAGAOSI K5 LZA4 A5 (MMCX 3.5mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PYSMY3Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_YP5PCbS9KAACP

This just arrived today, I got it for incoming M6’s and anything else it fits like the ****. Sounds great....just a short listen so far but things sound even more cohesive......these 6’s are pulling me into the piezoelectric abyss!!!  Ahhhhh.....ordered another set for $20 today as backup. I’m set- I Hope - for awhile but
I know we’ll see new stuff now....like the Revised KZ AS10.....whats the skinny with it? I read the description and now have lost the link for it ..oops.
If anybody gets info let us know....I don’t have them, I went for BA10’s instead. Enjoy the weekend folks!


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> Hey have you guys played around with different cables much on the ****?
> 
> MMCX Replacement Cable, HiFiHear 16 Core Audio Upgrade Cable sliver Plated Copper Detachable Earphone Cable with 3.5mm Connector for Shure 846 535 215 315 425 MAGAOSI K5 LZA4 A5 (MMCX 3.5mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PYSMY3Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_YP5PCbS9KAACP
> 
> ...



If you’re referring to the black AS10, black was one of the original colors. Nothing new or special about it.

The difference is the images - one is a computer generated rendering, and the other is the actual item.

The actual plastic cover is smoked plastic. But in the renderings it showed it as clear plastic.


----------



## eclein

Thanks Slater!!


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 5, 2019)

eclein said:


> Hey have you guys played around with different cables much on the ****?
> 
> MMCX Replacement Cable, HiFiHear 16 Core Audio Upgrade Cable sliver Plated Copper Detachable Earphone Cable with 3.5mm Connector for Shure 846 535 215 315 425 MAGAOSI K5 LZA4 A5 (MMCX 3.5mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PYSMY3Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_YP5PCbS9KAACP
> 
> ...


i am into the piezoelectric abyss too 
damn that thing sounds good


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> MP80 in da house!



I have had the MP80 since March 19th when I took that photo.  I think the Faaeal Crescent also arrived that day.


----------



## eclein

Getting sound like I’m hearing with these DT 6s and this cable (the cable costing twice as much as the iem, oh well) gives me exactly no motivation to save up hundreds maybe thousands and plunk it down for an iem thats sounds marginally better because of name brand internals. I may be crazy but doesn’t it bother anybody else that we have been so heavily sold on the idea that more money, way more money in most cases makes for better sound. 
Why would I move on to higher price bracket when its so much more fun and easier to afford hanging with this neat innovative segment of the market.
This is fun for me....everyday a new package is due is like Christmas when I was slightly younger.

Sorry for rambling.....


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I have had the MP80 since March 19th when I took that photo.  I think the Faaeal Crescent also arrived that day.



I know, I was just excited to see it in your photo lineup


----------



## CoiL

dondonut said:


> Wow did a quick google and those look pretty stunning! I haven't kept up with the chifi offering last months. Any chance on a nice close-up picture?


Am I the only one who finds QT5 looking friggin uggggly? Like a very cheap women accessory item imitating I don`t know even what. Makes me puke 
Sorry, I know it`s subjective but just had to say it out loud.


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> Hey have you guys played around with different cables much on the ****?
> 
> MMCX Replacement Cable, HiFiHear 16 Core Audio Upgrade Cable sliver Plated Copper Detachable Earphone Cable with 3.5mm Connector for Shure 846 535 215 315 425 MAGAOSI K5 LZA4 A5 (MMCX 3.5mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PYSMY3Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_YP5PCbS9KAACP
> 
> ...


Yes, I have used a similar replacement cable for my ****, it's this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07FYXPCWP?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_pd_title
Glad you are enjoying them, yes, piezo treble is something special!


----------



## FastAndClean

try that on your ****, schiit and your Kanas Pro too, brutal


----------



## reddistic

Please tell the difference


----------



## mbwilson111

CoiL said:


> Am I the only one who finds QT5 looking friggin uggggly? Like a very cheap women accessory item imitating I don`t know even what. Makes me puke
> Sorry, I know it`s subjective but just had to say it out loud.



I thought that at first until I saw it in person.

Someone said it was a steam punk look.  I don't know...


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I know, I was just excited to see it in your photo lineup



You must have missed it when I posted that same photo before... I copied and pasted it today... I did not upload it again.  I am hoping that this way it does not overload the server.


----------



## mochill

qt5 in the house


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Am I the only one who finds QT5 looking friggin uggggly? Like a very cheap women accessory item imitating I don`t know even what. Makes me puke
> Sorry, I know it`s subjective but just had to say it out loud.



I admit, the style is bold. But copper isn’t the only color.

Plus, you can always make some sweet wooden face plates for it


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Am I the only one who finds QT5 looking friggin uggggly? Like a very cheap women accessory item imitating I don`t know even what. Makes me puke
> Sorry, I know it`s subjective but just had to say it out loud.



i kinda like it. it's got that steampunk looks


----------



## FastAndClean

"This "tuning-in-progress" TRN earphone might interest those who enjoy Tin Audio T2's sound signature. Currently no name for it yet... It might be called V90, X6 or A6." Larry Fulton (KopiOkaya)


----------



## Slater (Apr 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> "This "tuning-in-progress" TRN earphone might interest those who enjoy Tin Audio T2's sound signature. Currently no name for it yet... It might be called V90, X6 or A6." Larry Fulton (KopiOkaya)



I’d call it the “TRN One”

It sounds authoritative.

It’s not a James Bond experimental spy car; it doesn’t need names like X24 and Q19 lol


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> try that on your ****, schiit and your Kanas Pro too, brutal




Kanas pro still wayyy clearer than ****, with all those micro details and resolution. But i like the **** for its semi open back design, feels so airy with great soundstage. **** are harder to drive rather than KP. If only Bass in **** was switched between sub bass and mid bass (sub bass bigger than mid bass), currently too much mid bass bleeds into upper bass/lower mids territory (200-350hz). But still, **** is really great value at $22. Better skip your 1 time complete lunch meal set and own **** forever, nuff said baby.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Apr 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> "This "tuning-in-progress" TRN earphone might interest those who enjoy Tin Audio T2's sound signature. Currently no name for it yet... It might be called V90, X6 or A6." Larry Fulton (KopiOkaya)


Hahaha... Who is the one who posted on my behalf? I didn't want this to be on Head-Fi yet some busybody posted for me. It is solely for AudioBudget audiences only. Damn!

Anyway it will be called X6. TRN One is out of the question because there is already a IM1 and IM1 Pro. And this is not a flagship model. TRN One sounds like a flagship.


----------



## Electrolite

FastAndClean said:


> hisenior b5+



Thanks for the suggestions, I'll study it


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> Hahaha... Who is the one who posted on my behalf? I didn't want this to be on Head-Fi yet some busybody posted for me. It is solely for AudioBudget audiences only. Damn!
> 
> Anyway it will be called X6. TRN One is out of the question because there is already a IM1 and IM1 Pro. And this is not a flagship model. TRN One sounds like a flagship.


so soon we will have a flagship TRN?
is it a hybrid?


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> Kanas pro still wayyy clearer than ****, with all those micro details and resolution. But i like the **** for its semi open back design, feels so airy with great soundstage. **** are harder to drive rather than KP. If only Bass in **** was switched between sub bass and mid bass (sub bass bigger than mid bass), currently too much mid bass bleeds into upper bass/lower mids territory (200-350hz). But still, **** is really great value at $22. Better skip your 1 time complete lunch meal set and own **** forever, nuff said baby.


try that on your ****, it will transform them, the power of EQ, no talk about that but is a powerful tool


----------



## dondonut

Tis a good day


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 6, 2019)

**** are using Knowles driver, i just saw in other hybrid the discription on the same brand
"Special custom Knowles 30042 BA"
i was not able to find such a flat driver from bellsing


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> try that on your ****, it will transform them, the power of EQ, no talk about that but is a powerful tool



Yeah, that what i meant exactly. im using EQ too, i know which frequency to EQed, but if they put sub bass bigger than mid bass and reduce that mid bass bleed as default tuning, **** will become nicer. 



FastAndClean said:


> **** are using Knowles driver, i just saw in other hybrid the discription on the same brand
> "Special custom Knowles 30042 BA"
> i was not able to find such a flat driver from bellsing



Is it real? i saw knowles logo on advertisement too but some users including me found it too fishy, too cheap to be true


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> Is it real? i saw knowles logo on advertisement too but some users including me found it too fishy, too cheap to be true


they have other hybrid that uses the same driver and is written knowles 30042, i was not able to find bellsing driver like that but the knowles one i found


----------



## BadReligionPunk

FastAndClean said:


> they have other hybrid that uses the same driver and is written knowles 30042, i was not able to find bellsing driver like that but the knowles one i found



Knowles are manufactured in China. 

However no margin for profit to be found at $20-$25 PRICE. 6n1 is supposed to have 4 Knowles in them too. They sold for $50. Possibly Knowles manufacturing them as a generic? Like Sweetie O's being manufactured by the same company that makes Cherrie Os, but at half the cost? 

I tried getting that dude that smashed his into pieces to confirm but I believe he was just a troll. He never posted shots of the BA's


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 6, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Knowles are manufactured in China.
> 
> However no margin for profit to be found at $20-$25 PRICE. 6n1 is supposed to have 4 Knowles in them too. They sold for $50. Possibly Knowles manufacturing them as a generic? Like Sweetie O's being manufactured by the same company that makes Cherrie Os, but at half the cost?
> 
> I tried getting that dude that smashed his into pieces to confirm but I believe he was just a troll. He never posted shots of the BA's


probably they bought old batch at bulk prices (that is a old driver, is not on the knowles website) also on ali there is a lot of knowles drivers second hand, ripped off from other earphones, or just a copy, but they are not bellsing
is there other companies that make BA drivers except knowles, bellsing and sonion?
edit- there is other companies that make BA s - 
https://cymbacavum.com/2015/01/30/the-biz-what-companies-make-balanced-armature-speakers/
https://www.made-in-china.com/manufacturers/balanced-armature.html


----------



## harry501501 (Apr 6, 2019)

So I've had a week off and been playing with the TRN v80 and TRN V30 i got. My preference is easily the V30. Both have that TRN house sound but that uneven treble has been dialled *way *back on the V30. The V20, V60 and V80 (especially) all have that distracting sibilance and dryness and even though it's still *slightly *there on the V30 it doesn't ruin music for me like the others could.

Bass has the depth of the V80 still, but it's ever so slightly thicker and a tad looser in comparison with the quickness of the V80, still as quick. I can't tell if the V30 goes deeper or if it's just that extra weight that's making me think it does? i think it's a tie. Bass does bleed occasionally in to lower mids but it rarely becomes a problem. Bass lovers will enjoy the V30 a lot. It's weighty but still nimble when it needs to be.

Mids are further forward in the V30, especially the lead vocals which take front stage and have great weight... FAR superior to it's siblings. The dryness is just clipped at the right time so sibilance is no longer a problem. Only on songs where sibilance could be a problem does it show.

Treble is much better. It sounds way more natural especially when compared with the other VXX sets. It's not perfect but it's not fizzy and overly bright like the others can be. For me it's just right. Clear with good air, snappy too.

The soundstage steals the show for me. It's bigger than average, it's similar to the CCA C10 in dimensions. Good in all directions, goes around and outside the head. Really helps bring the detail out which is also very good. I'm not sure if it's more detailed than the V80 but the fact mids aren't recessed anymore by that very V-shaped TRN sound definitely gives it an advantage if you like hearing detail. The open and airy treble is definitely bringing out some micro detail hidden in the V80's recessed mids.

Anyway it's £25 and is as good as any other good budget sets at that price point. i think it's as good as the C10 or **** or similarly priced KZ hybrids. Similar levels of detail, big and fun, multi genre.

_I've got the TUNAI PIANO to unbox and try next which I'm very looking forward too. Another set to compare with my ****, ARTSISTE DC1 and Rosewill EX500. I love me a ceramic driver 

Oh and I got the Soundmagic e50 cheap 2nd hand for £15. First listen is a bit disappointing, a beast to power... like 95% on my FIIO X5 :0_


----------



## harry501501

Want to keep this separately. I've been burning the CCA C10 in most nights for ten hours with pink noise. I'm gonna keep doing it a while longer then going to open the 2nd set I got to see if burn in had any change to the sound over time


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> So I've had a week off and been playing with the TRN v80 and TRN V30 i got. My preference is easily the V30. Both have that TRN house sound but that uneven treble has been dialled *way *back on the V30. The V20, V60 and V80 (especially) all have that distracting sibilance and dryness and even though it's still *slightly *there on the V30 it doesn't ruin music for me like the others could.
> 
> Bass has the depth of the V80 still, but it's ever so slightly thicker and a tad looser in comparison with the quickness of the V80, still as quick. I can't tell if the V30 goes deeper or if it's just that extra weight that's making me think it does? i think it's a tie. Bass does bleed occasionally in to lower mids but it rarely becomes a problem. Bass lovers will enjoy the V30 a lot. It's weighty but still nimble when it needs to be.
> 
> ...


Yes, I like ceramic drivers too. I have ****, DC1 and Elecom CB1000. Interestingly I do like the V80 and don't seem to experience a harsh treble as many do.


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I like ceramic drivers too. I have ****, DC1 and Elecom CB1000. Interestingly I do like the V80 and don't seem to experience a harsh treble as many do.



I can put up with it on the V20 and V60, but that "dryness" on the V80... it's just plain distracting. Lovely bass and soundstage, but just so uneven up top. Great build, in fact even though the V30 is super comfy, compared to others i mentioned it is a bit cheap looking...


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I like ceramic drivers too. I have ****, DC1 and Elecom CB1000. Interestingly I do like the V80 and don't seem to experience a harsh treble as many do.



Interesting, I hadn't heard of the ELECOM before. Now I wish you hadn't told me, goodbye £££


----------



## RolledOff

harry501501 said:


> I can put up with it on the V20 and V60, but that "dryness" on the V80... it's just plain distracting. Lovely bass and soundstage, but just so uneven up top. Great build, in fact even though the V30 is super comfy, compared to others i mentioned it is a bit cheap looking...


I thought that V20 highs a bit rolled off, and I like it that way
My V30 is on its way, seems like many people says it has good sound but ugly shell


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> Interesting, I hadn't heard of the ELECOM before. Now I wish you hadn't told me, goodbye £££


I know what you mean! The Elecom is very good, a neutral tuning. I'm not sure of the price or availability now, though.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Received the CCA C10, Bought it just to see what the hype is all about. Meh. I guess it's better than the ZS7 but that doesn't say much. A single driver IEM in the same price range like the Moondrop Crescent does a better job handling complex tracks, sounds better too. Another example of throwing as many drivers as possible in a cheap IEM.


----------



## DynamicEars (Apr 7, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Received the CCA C10, Bought it just to see what the hype is all about. Meh. I guess it's better than the ZS7 but that doesn't say much. A single driver IEM in the same price range like the Moondrop Crescent does a better job handling complex tracks, sounds better too. Another example of throwing as many drivers as possible in a cheap IEM.



Same with me, bought it just to see how hype it is.. For me nothing special, just like slightly better version of ZS10 with less v shape signature but still too much mid bass bleed. Soundstage is above average but not that great, details are ok. I still prefer **** and T2 compared to C10, still around 50 hours though but i guess wont be much different from current state. Too much hype about it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

HerrXRDS said:


> Received the CCA C10, Bought it just to see what the hype is all about. Meh. I guess it's better than the ZS7 but that doesn't say much. A single driver IEM in the same price range like the Moondrop Crescent does a better job handling complex tracks, sounds better too. Another example of throwing as many drivers as possible in a cheap IEM.


To each his own. For me BAs are the way to go after the first time I heard them (1 More Triple).
The microdetails are there, and violins sound much close to real life compared to DDs, which inevitably smooth them out.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 7, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Same with me, bought it just to see how hype it is.. For me nothing special, just like slightly better version of ZS10 with less v shape signature but still too much mid bass bleed. Soundstage is above average but not that great, details are ok. I still prefer **** and T2 compared to C10, still around 50 hours though but i guess wont be much different from current state. Too much hype about it.



If CCA10 is better than ZS10 (which I very much agree) at almost half the price - than it is already quite  something!
Plus nicer looking, better shell quality and the nice details in sound reproduction are there!
So I am not sure about "the hype", but I would personally recommend CCA10, especially to newcomers to HiFi at $25 range


----------



## CoiL

PhonoPhi said:


> The microdetails are there, and violins sound much close to real life compared to DDs, which inevitably smooth them out.


Then You haven`t heard proper DD yet! And coherency+dynamics are usually way better with good DD than chi-fi "more-is-better" hybrids


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 7, 2019)

CoiL said:


> Then You haven`t heard proper DD yet! And coherency+dynamics are usually way better with good DD than chi-fi "more-is-better" hybrids


Single DDs with microdetails under $25 would be then proper in the context. No, I have not.

Also the planar technologies would be the way to go "proper" the DD way in the higher end of things, in my opinion.

P. S. Added "in my opinion" in the last sentence.


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> If CCA10 is better than ZS10 (which I very much agree) at almost half the price - than it is already quite  something!
> Plus nicer looking, better shell quality and the nice details in sound reproduction are there!
> So I am not sure about "the hype", but I would personally recommend CCA10, especially to newcomers to HiFi at $25 range



Yes i agree, better than ZS10 at half the price is quite a steal buddy. For newcomers theyre indeed a good recommended stuff for step in or to search their preferred sound signature along with ****. Just not agreed with over hyped statement that made it sounds like top notch iem. For me who has listened to upper tier iem, they're OK, but not great.


----------



## PhonoPhi

DynamicEars said:


> Yes i agree, better than ZS10 at half the price is quite a steal buddy. For newcomers theyre indeed a good recommended stuff for step in or to search their preferred sound signature along with ****. Just not agreed with over hyped statement that made it sounds like top notch iem. For me who has listened to upper tier iem, they're OK, but not great.



I perceive the praise of CCA10 clearly linked to its price, and it is well deserved, in my opinion.

I've seen much more "hype" of ****.
(I got **** recently,  and I very much agree, it is an interesting and worthy IEM to experience, one of the great recommendations of this forum).


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Apr 7, 2019)

Hilarious that there is now an elitist Chifi faction that run around with their 160-250 dollar items schiit talking $25 iems that compare to other chifi in the 50 dollar range.

You guys should join a Toyota forums or something and constantly chime in about how horrible Corollas are and how they don't compare to your 7 series BMWs.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Apr 7, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Hilarious that there is now an elitist Chifi faction that run around with their 160-250 dollar items schiit talking $25 iems that compare to other chifi in the 50 dollar range.
> 
> You guys should join a Toyota forums or something and constantly chime in about how horrible Corollas are and how they don't compare to your 7 series BMWs.



The thread title is "BEST Sub-100$ BUDGET EARPHONES". I thought anything under $100 is fair game. $25 to $50 is one meal away, Corolla to 7 series is maybe a few years of savings. Plus, Crescent is the same price as CA10 anyway.


----------



## DynamicEars (Apr 7, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> I perceive the praise of CCA10 clearly linked to its price, and it is well deserved, in my opinion.
> 
> I've seen much more "hype" of ****.
> (I got **** recently,  and I very much agree, it is an interesting and worthy IEM to experience, one of the great recommendations of this forum).



for their price, indeed they're great. Say it what the best iem under $25? i definitely will talk about C10 and **** and MH755 of course.
I have them, and for me they are good for the price, value wise. Just only say my opinions about that overly hype, because i found it sometimes a bit misleading, the giant slayer thing hype. I just want to say in my opinion, they're good for the price, i like them. But dont expect it to be giant slayer or TOTL level clarity / soundstage etc.
Easier way to explain : i give 8 out of 10 for sub $50 category, and i give 3 out of 10 for all price category. something like that. Sorry if my statement is misleading.



BadReligionPunk said:


> Hilarious that there is now an elitist Chifi faction that run around with their 160-250 dollar items schiit talking $25 iems that compare to other chifi in the 50 dollar range.
> 
> You guys should join a Toyota forums or something and constantly chime in about how horrible Corollas are and how they don't compare to your 7 series BMWs.



Once i have over $100 iems that sounds bad, so i will say it sounded bad. Don't get me wrong, in other way around i just want to tell my honest opinion about it, sometime overly hyped opinion about budget iem is too much, like i said, too subjective or maybe never had a chance listen to upper tier iem. They're telling like C10 is really top notch put aside the price, even i saw somewhere (i forgot though) clarity and details close to Andromeda. These kind of statements sometimes just misleading. I just want to tell my humble honest opinion to disagree. But again, if i only given $25 and live with 1 iem, i myself will choose either c10 or ****, because they're good for the price. I f I given $200 and choose between live with 1 iem or many iems, i will spend it for something like ikko OH1 or Kanas Pro or Tanchjim Oxygen rather than get so many sub $50 iems because that 1 iem is definitely above them in sound quality.
So, i apologize if my comments sounds like a jerk, I just don't want others to mislead with some overly hyped impressions about budget iems, that all. Im not bragging my upper tier stuff, just put my honest opinion.
Trust me, I've been in KZ blackhole last time, i learnt by experience, I've been hype train victim so many times. Cheers!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 7, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> for their price, indeed they're great. Say it what the best iem under $25? i definitely will talk about C10 and **** and MH755 of course.
> I have them, and for me they are good for the price, value wise. Just only say my opinions about that overly hype, because i found it sometimes a bit misleading, the giant slayer thing hype. I just want to say in my opinion, they're good for the price, i like them. But dont expect it to be giant slayer or TOTL level clarity / soundstage etc.
> Easier way to explain : i give 8 out of 10 for sub $50 category, and i give 3 out of 10 for all price category. something like that. Sorry if my statement is misleading.
> 
> ...



Right now (and for about an year so far),  I feel quite opposite to the "blackhole", but a rather some nice "home base" 

Since I did not subscribe to "hype", I was not burned. Some, like ZS10, AS06 for example, worked less...

The bottom line is one can't try all, and the progress in IEMs so far is breathtakingly fast-paced.
Thus, being limited by resources and the subjective choice of being limited to KZ/CCA worked quite well for me.
I still spent less than I would, for instance, on Fiio FH5 and FA7 alone and had a lot of fun figuring out what works for me better.

Now I am very happy with CCA C16 (and still using AS10 for string quartets), and will definitely explore at least 1-2 more of their (KZ/CCA) future developments


----------



## stryed (Apr 7, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> for their price, indeed they're great. Say it what the best iem under $25? i definitely will talk about C10 and **** and MH755 of course.
> I have them, and for me they are good for the price, value wise. Just only say my opinions about that overly hype, because i found it sometimes a bit misleading, the giant slayer thing hype. I just want to say in my opinion, they're good for the price, i like them. But dont expect it to be giant slayer or TOTL level clarity / soundstage etc.
> Easier way to explain : i give 8 out of 10 for sub $50 category, and i give 3 out of 10 for all price category. something like that. Sorry if my statement is misleading.
> 
> ...



I agree that a 100-200usd is a big boost, but durability is something that needs to be taken into consideration when talking about value. A well built 20usd IEM that lasts long (like my KZ ZS5) gets major bonus points compared to all my others, most of which have died.

My IT01 is now having problems on the left side where it would drop out...Strangely, the other side is the one I thought would cause problems due to the frequent driver flex I had. But no, the left side is dying...100usd potentially gone after a year of use. I'm not sure I would invest in a Kanas Pro unless I get a good raise.


----------



## stryed

HerrXRDS said:


> Received the CCA C10, Bought it just to see what the hype is all about. Meh. I guess it's better than the ZS7 but that doesn't say much. A single driver IEM in the same price range like the Moondrop Crescent does a better job handling complex tracks, sounds better too. Another example of throwing as many drivers as possible in a cheap IEM.


Wish the Crescent came in a different color. Sigh.


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> Right now (and for about an year so far),  I feel quite opposite to the "blackhole", but a rather some nice "home base"
> 
> Since I did not subscribe to "hype", I was not burned. Some, like ZS10, AS06 for example, worked less...
> 
> ...



Yes, don't get me wrong I still keep some of my KZs, definitely they're a good start point to chifi world and I didn't blame the hype train (maybe my last sentence as a victim made it sounds that bad) because these were my own decision. I bought after read reviews, but decision to buy always on my hand, when i buy them, i already made up my mind with all those risk (maybe some have subjective or too hyped reviews etc) in the end if i got spare $, i would like to try them (who knows chifi has more progress and leap in sound quality, and if they really are, we all will be happy right?). In the end sorry for this OOT things, just want to share my thoughts on my recent buys and caution there might be over hype impressions. 



stryed said:


> I agree that a 100-200usd is a big boost, but durability is something that needs to be taken into consideration when talking about value. A well built 20usd IEM that lasts long (like my KZ ZS5) gets major bonus points compared to all my others, most of which have died.
> 
> My IT01 is now having problems on the left side where it would drop out...Strangely, the other side is the one I thought would cause problems due to the frequent driver flex I had. But no, the left side is dying...100usd potentially gone after a year of use. I'm not sure I would invest in a Kanas Pro unless I get a good raise.



Yes chifi world are fragile from their quality control and durability, when we buy known bigname brand, you're not only buy for the sound (which is of course most important part) but extra for durability, after sales service, warranty, quality control from their R&D department. Only time will tell for this issue, but just be careful on carrying your stuff.



stryed said:


> Wish the Crescent came in a different color. Sigh.



Same thought. if Moondrop release their product with matte black color, i will collect them. Sadly they only stick to their signature colors : silver and gold


----------



## CoiL

stryed said:


> My IT01 is now having problems on the left side where it would drop out...Strangely, the other side is the one I thought would cause problems due to the frequent driver flex I had. But no, the left side is dying...100usd potentially gone after a year of use. I'm not sure I would invest in a Kanas Pro unless I get a good raise.


Sorry for talking higher priced IEM in sub-100 thread but KPE just runs over IT01, back and forth, many times  And KPE has 2-pin cable which is much more durable + magnesium alloy strong shells.
Only backlash could be mirror-finishing depending on climate (moisture+sweat) You live and how You use them (gym+ sweat).
Just stop spending money on low-budget IEMs every time something new comes out and gets hype and collect for something worthy


----------



## chinmie

CoiL said:


> Sorry for talking higher priced IEM in sub-100 thread but KPE just runs over IT01, back and forth, many times  And KPE has 2-pin cable which is much more durable + magnesium alloy strong shells.
> Only backlash could be mirror-finishing depending on climate (moisture+sweat) You live and how You use them (gym+ sweat).
> Just stop spending money on low-budget IEMs every time something new comes out and gets hype and collect for something worthy



you should listen to the standard kanas..more inline with the IT01 with resolution of the KPE level. also less shiny and not a fingerprint magnet. 

i don't particularly prefer the KPE to the standard, but that might be mostly because at the time i was testing them both i already have the ER4XR and ER4PT, and they both are a better iem to the KPE (though also pricier). 

the KSE (I'm gonna call the standard  edition this way from now on ) is unique in tuning compared to what i have listened at that time.


----------



## fredhubbard2

harry501501 said:


> So I've had a week off and been playing with the TRN v80 and TRN V30 i got. My preference is easily the V30. Both have that TRN house sound but that uneven treble has been dialled *way *back on the V30. The V20, V60 and V80 (especially) all have that distracting sibilance and dryness and even though it's still *slightly *there on the V30 it doesn't ruin music for me like the others could.
> 
> Bass has the depth of the V80 still, but it's ever so slightly thicker and a tad looser in comparison with the quickness of the V80, still as quick. I can't tell if the V30 goes deeper or if it's just that extra weight that's making me think it does? i think it's a tie. Bass does bleed occasionally in to lower mids but it rarely becomes a problem. Bass lovers will enjoy the V30 a lot. It's weighty but still nimble when it needs to be.
> 
> ...



I took delivery of TRN V30 over the weekend, very impressed, nice big soundstage. I am a big fan of the V20's these seem like a more refined version.. mine were only £15. am awaiting arrival of  CCA C10 so looking fwd to comparing


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> Sorry for talking higher priced IEM in sub-100 thread but KPE just runs over IT01, back and forth, many times  And KPE has 2-pin cable which is much more durable + magnesium alloy strong shells.
> Only backlash could be mirror-finishing depending on climate (moisture+sweat) You live and how You use them (gym+ sweat).
> Just stop spending money on low-budget IEMs every time something new comes out and gets hype and collect for something worthy


The progress in IEM is so fast-paced nowadays! The "worthy" of today will become much less relatively worthy tomorrow.

Take planars, for instance, - more and more available in IEMs  to take on the best DDs of today, at least by the graphs 

So why just not enjoy the ride of IEM progress with what is more affordable and fun


----------



## hakuzen

stryed said:


> I agree that a 100-200usd is a big boost, but durability is something that needs to be taken into consideration when talking about value. A well built 20usd IEM that lasts long (like my KZ ZS5) gets major bonus points compared to all my others, most of which have died.
> 
> My IT01 is now having problems on the left side where it would drop out...Strangely, the other side is the one I thought would cause problems due to the frequent driver flex I had. But no, the left side is dying...100usd potentially gone after a year of use. I'm not sure I would invest in a Kanas Pro unless I get a good raise.





stryed said:


> Wish the Crescent came in a different color. Sigh.





DynamicEars said:


> Yes, don't get me wrong I still keep some of my KZs, definitely they're a good start point to chifi world and I didn't blame the hype train (maybe my last sentence as a victim made it sounds that bad) because these were my own decision. I bought after read reviews, but decision to buy always on my hand, when i buy them, i already made up my mind with all those risk (maybe some have subjective or too hyped reviews etc) in the end if i got spare $, i would like to try them (who knows chifi has more progress and leap in sound quality, and if they really are, we all will be happy right?). In the end sorry for this OOT things, just want to share my thoughts on my recent buys and caution there might be over hype impressions.
> 
> Yes chifi world are fragile from their quality control and durability, when we buy known bigname brand, you're not only buy for the sound (which is of course most important part) but extra for durability, after sales service, warranty, quality control from their R&D department. Only time will tell for this issue, but just be careful on carrying your stuff.
> 
> Same thought. if Moondrop release their product with matte black color, i will collect them. Sadly they only stick to their signature colors : silver and gold


my first impression with moondrop crescent is a bliss compared to most (if not all) kzs and cca i've listened to.
tonality (forwarded mids, not highs roll-off) and textures are better to me.
but after two hours listening, volume started to decrease, and now left side is barely audible. condensation? dunno, this serious issue counteracts the excellent impression


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The VSONIC VS3DS kinda pass under the radar but receive great reception among headfiers that give them a try....will the *VS3* will gain some well deserved Love?

From me, Love it is, and to be honnest, i just doesnt have any expectation due to vague memories I have of the GR06 I own years ago, wich did not particularly blow my minds, was okay warm V shape sounding but not very details.

SOUNDSTAGE is quite out of this world, wasn't ready for that! But big housing give you a hint sometime. For a single 11mm dynamic drivers, imaging is extremely impressive and sens of deepness is intense.
BASS is really tigh and fast, more mid bass focused than sub, but control is nice, and the punch is well rounded up with extra weight.
MIDS are barely recessed, with light but accurate timbre, its clear without being too fowards, not the fullest mids for vocal but layering is so great you don't care.
TREBLE have nice sparkle to it, good grip and attack. Neither to bright or warm. Easy listening.

I never try the legendary Vsonic GR07, but VS3 are extremely agile iem and this crazy holographic soundstage sure kick ass for 55$. Need more listen, bu Vsonic is not a newcomer in audio world, it have lot of tuning experience upon its sleeve and VS3 proove it by how well balanced the U shape tuning is.


----------



## audio123

My take on the Auglamour F300. 
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## chinmie

hakuzen said:


> my first impression with moondrop crescent is a bliss compared to most (if not all) kzs and cca i've listened to.
> tonality (forwarded mids, not highs roll-off) and textures are better to me.
> but after two hours listening, volume started to decrease, and now left side is barely audible. condensation? dunno, this serious issue counteracts the excellent impression



which version of crescent do you have? the first (glittery one) or the new version (shiny brass/gold color plated)? i auditioned the first version last year and really like the tuning that i want to buy it, but the test iem died on one of the earpiece (driver failure). that made me hesitant and decided not to buy it. it turns out a few months later the seller told that the crescent driver failure  was a common and frequent thing.  

the second batch was said to fix this problem and less people experienced it. at least i haven't heard reports of it. although the sound of the first and second version were a bit different from what my friends told me. i haven't personally tried the second version


----------



## Slater (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey, I know some of you have really big ear canals, and most large tips don’t fit (forcing you to flip foam tips backwards etc).

Well, I’m here to say I found a silicone tip that will fit you. The large tips are absolutely gargantuan. I’ve never seen tips this large. I’d call them XL or even XXL, compared to most L silicone tips. The large are 14.5mm! Most L tips are ~12.0-12.5mm.

They’re a nice tip too. Good quality, wide bore, lots of colors available, and very cheap for a set. So it won’t break the bank to try them out.

Hopefully this helps some of our large-eared friends out 

Here’s is a link to them:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32856640919.html


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Hey, I know some of you have really big ear canals, and most large tips don’t fit (forcing you to flip foam tips backwards etc).
> 
> Well, I’m here to say I found a silicone tip that will fit you. The large tips are absolutely gargantuan. I’ve never seen tips this large. I’d call them XL or even XXL, compared to most L silicone tips.
> 
> ...



thanks! i have one giant sized eartips that i got from the Damson bone conduction earphones. haven't found anything that big again. this might do the trick


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> thanks! i have one giant sized eartips that i got from the Damson bone conduction earphones. haven't found anything that big again. this might do the trick



Let us know how they work out for you.

Tips this large are extremely few and far between, and I can only imagine how much it would suck to have so few ear tip choices.

It’s like my dad and nephew, who have US size 15 feet. It’s almost impossible for them to find size 15 shoes at most stores.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Let us know how they work out for you.
> 
> Tips this large are extremely few and far between, and I can only imagine how much it would suck to have so few ear tip choices.
> 
> It’s like my dad and nephew, who have US size 15 feet. It’s almost impossible for them to find size 15 shoes at most stores.



thanks! luckily regular L size would still fit me, but that super-sized tips sure come in handy in some situations. nice to have in our eartips collection


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, after spending lotta time with the Final Audio E3000, it really go under my skin, or trough my ear-drum skin to be more specific.

There really something special that can happen when you don't need fast bright mid bass in your (rock-metal) music, E3000 are like medicinal plant, more you use it, more it heal your soul. So hard to explain how i fall in love with accurate yet mellow timbre. Female vocal sound fabulous, it have a particular thickness to them and an intimate presence too. Strangely, in some way they are U shape, but so more than that. I give up trying to find a favorite Final Audio iem, I love them all.

Anyway, after more than a month I finally publish my review on headfi or my NO BS BLOG

Next one will be Alpha & Delta KS3 and CCA C10 and and and....etc.

By the way, there a new CCA model, its surely an upgraded CCA C04 because its call CCA CA4.




Hum....Spiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiky!


----------



## archdawg

After AX finally let me pay for the remaining goodies in my shopping cart I'll focus my attention on an affordable chinese IEM that can replace my AKG 712 Pro and monitors for the odd (pre-) mixing or (pre-) mastering session on the road. 
Right now I'm using my T2 but maybe someone could recommend something equally neutral with better imaging and separation. I was thinking about the T3 but maybe ...

Anyone ?


----------



## hakuzen

chinmie said:


> which version of crescent do you have? the first (glittery one) or the new version (shiny brass/gold color plated)? i auditioned the first version last year and really like the tuning that i want to buy it, but the test iem died on one of the earpiece (driver failure). that made me hesitant and decided not to buy it. it turns out a few months later the seller told that the crescent driver failure  was a common and frequent thing.
> 
> the second batch was said to fix this problem and less people experienced it. at least i haven't heard reports of it. although the sound of the first and second version were a bit different from what my friends told me. i haven't personally tried the second version


it's version 2. i've opened them. right driver (ok) shows an small hole in the center of the driver (at the solders side). the hole in left driver is covered by the tiny solders pcb. i've moved the pcb and cut a bit, to show the hole, just in case.
not tried if this solves the issue yet, because i have to re-solder left driver (unsoldered when opened it), and do mmcx mod. will report


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the Revonext QT5 is now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/revonext-qt5.23664/reviews


----------



## Dobrescu George

Nimweth said:


> My review of the Revonext QT5 is now available:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/revonext-qt5.23664/reviews



Wait, wait, wait, we have a page review for Revonext QT5? We can post reviews about them? 

I have both QT2 and QT3 in for review


----------



## Slater

Dobrescu George said:


> Wait, wait, wait, we have a page review for Revonext QT5? We can post reviews about them?
> 
> I have both QT2 and QT3 in for review



QT5 is a 100% Revonext product. Zero involvement with any other company.

QT2 and QT3 was designed in collaboration with a banned company, so those 2 are banned.

QT5 is OK. Unless the mods say otherwise of course.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> QT5 is a 100% Revonext product. Zero involvement with any other company.
> 
> QT2 and QT3 was designed in collaboration with a banned company, so those 2 are banned.
> 
> QT5 is OK. Unless the mods say otherwise of course.


I'm glad you cleared that up for me, I was a little unsure about the status of Revonext! Thank you!


----------



## HombreCangrejo

I think QT2s and QT3s are also pure Revonext products.


----------



## Slater

HombreCangrejo said:


> I think QT2s and QT3s are also pure Revonext products.



Correct, they’re technically pure Revonext products.

However, when I asked I was told that the QT2S and QT3S were banned too. The reason I was given was they’re just a minor revision to the non-S models. All Revonext did was add colored cables and change the packaging. Hence, they’re still the ‘same’ product and were therefore banned.

Not my rules though.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Apr 9, 2019)

So I did a bit more playing around with the filters on the Monoprice MP80... or should I say, filters that CAN be used. It was a pleasant surprise to see that both the brass and golden filters from the KZ ED9 fit perfectly. If you want a little more bass than what the Silver ("bass") filters that come with the MP80 offer, the golden nozzles - with the black foam still in them, mind you, removing them a la the ZS3 Slater mod lessens the bass - do just that! I do think they complement the end of the black TRN 8 core cables quite nicely, as can be seen in the picture!

Edit: Sorry, the picture wasn't attached at first.


----------



## Slater

SomeEntityThing said:


> So I did a bit more playing around with the filters on the Monoprice MP80... or should I say, filters that CAN be used. It was a pleasant surprise to see that both the brass and golden filters from the KZ ED9 fit perfectly. If you want a little more bass than what the Silver ("bass") filters that come with the MP80 offer, the golden nozzles - with the black foam still in them, mind you, removing them a la the ZS3 Slater mod lessens the bass - do just that! I do think they complement the end of the black TRN 8 core cables quite nicely, as can be seen in the picture!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, the picture wasn't attached at first.



Say whaaaaaaaaaaaa?

That’s awesome!

That also means the MP80 filters can be used on the ED9!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Slater said:


> QT5 is a 100% Revonext product. Zero involvement with any other company.
> 
> QT2 and QT3 was designed in collaboration with a banned company, so those 2 are banned.
> 
> QT5 is OK. Unless the mods say otherwise of course.



I see, okay then, only working on QT5 for Head-Fi


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Slater said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaaaaa?
> 
> That’s awesome!
> 
> That also means the MP80 filters can be used on the ED9!



Ah, yes, I forgot to mention that but yes you are correct! All three filters from the MP80 work perfectly on the ED9 as well!


----------



## AndroidVageta

So I just picked up the CCA C16 ($86) and the Hifihear 16 core cable ($19 for a limited time get one while you can!) from AliExpress...did I do good?? Using the MusicMaker Shockwave 3 right now and was just wondering if anyone had some experience? There's nothing wrong with my SW3, at all, but for ~$105 I figured why not and think I did pretty well if the sound is ANYTHING close to what people have said in reviews...certainly sell them and get my money back if not so no loss. Thoughts? Surprised to not see more info or reviews for a EIGHT driver IEM for less than $100.


----------



## audio123

My full review on the Alpha & Delta KS3, now live on Indiegogo. The KS3 is musical and the overall presentation is soothing to listen to. Less is more with only a 6mm dynamic driver being used. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, right n


audio123 said:


> My full review on the Alpha & Delta KS3, now live on Indiegogo. The KS3 is musical and the overall presentation is soothing to listen to. Less is more with only a 6mm dynamic driver being used. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Right NOW, they are legit on a sub-100$ thread, cause of indiegogo price...after its 130-150$. But anyway, its a great value. I ADORE them, but its me, just review them on headfi as well. Man, only the cable is sell for 100$....but i dont even care, without cable this iem would be a love story, there nothing too coloured even if bass is energic and well rounded. AD proof to be a real mature audio company with this KS3.

Alpha and Delta is a small company, and deserve more praise IMO


----------



## audio123

Nymphonomaniac said:


> So, right n
> 
> 
> Right NOW, they are legit on a sub-100$ thread, cause of indiegogo price...after its 130-150$. But anyway, its a great value. I ADORE them, but its me, just review them on headfi as well. Man, only the cable is sell for 100$....but i dont even care, without cable this iem would be a love story, there nothing too coloured even if bass is energic and well rounded. AD proof to be a real mature audio company with this KS3.
> ...


The KS3 is indeed a winner from Alpha & Delta.


----------



## mykupyku

audio123 said:


> My full review on the Alpha & Delta KS3, now live on Indiegogo. The KS3 is musical and the overall presentation is soothing to listen to. Less is more with only a 6mm dynamic driver being used. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



Flare Audio r2pro/r2s/r2a with just 5mm dynamic driver sounds amazing and... even powerful.
6 mm driver is almost 50% bigger.

I'm KS3 backer #1.


----------



## audio123 (Apr 10, 2019)

mykupyku said:


> Flare Audio r2pro/r2s/r2a with just 5mm dynamic driver sounds amazing and... even powerful.
> 6 mm driver is almost 50% bigger.
> 
> I'm KS3 backer #1.


Congratulations on being the first backer. As @Nymphonomaniac mentioned earlier, I agree that the complete package of the KS3 is great value too. Cheers!


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> QT5 is a 100% Revonext product. Zero involvement with any other company.
> 
> QT2 and QT3 was designed in collaboration with a banned company, so those 2 are banned.
> 
> QT5 is OK. Unless the mods say otherwise of course.




I specifically asked @AxelCloris and this is his response:

Since products in the QT line were developed in partnership with a banned manufacturer, we are not allowing the line to be discussed on the forums. We do not know of any other Revonext products developed in a similar partnership with the company, so the anything they manufacturer outside the QT line is fine.

Thank you for understanding.

Best Regards,
Brian


Unfortunately the 5 falls in the grey area as it was not done in partnership but it is a QT series designation so per the moderators, it is banned.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Wiljen said:


> I specifically asked @AxelCloris and this is his response:
> 
> Since products in the QT line were developed in partnership with a banned manufacturer, we are not allowing the line to be discussed on the forums. We do not know of any other Revonext products developed in a similar partnership with the company, so the anything they manufacturer outside the QT line is fine.
> 
> ...



OH! Soooooooooooo I can talk about the Revonext RX6 I own!

Okay then: the fit is one of the most ridiculous idea I ever seen in earphones world. the sound is same old same U shape chifi soundsig with bright vocal and upper mids sibilance, nothing to applause here. Only thing that is positive is sturdy construction, but as I try to destroy them it isn't THAT positive finally.


----------



## TLDRonin

Nymphonomaniac said:


> Okay, after spending lotta time with the Final Audio E3000, it really go under my skin, or trough my ear-drum skin to be more specific.
> 
> There really something special that can happen when you don't need fast bright mid bass in your (rock-metal) music, E3000 are like medicinal plant, more you use it, more it heal your soul. So hard to explain how i fall in love with accurate yet mellow timbre. Female vocal sound fabulous, it have a particular thickness to them and an intimate presence too. Strangely, in some way they are U shape, but so more than that. I give up trying to find a favorite Final Audio iem, I love them all.
> 
> ...


Man, you would love the e5000


----------



## FastAndClean

TLDRonin said:


> Man, you would love the e5000


i do


----------



## TechnoidFR

My review of TRN V30 ( in french ) say me if you find that google translate...translate correctly ! I like them in all case !First TRN i like 

https://maraboutchifi.home.blog/2019/04/11/test-trn-v30/


----------



## TechnoidFR

AndroidVageta said:


> So I just picked up the CCA C16 ($86) and the Hifihear 16 core cable ($19 for a limited time get one while you can!) from AliExpress...did I do good?? Using the MusicMaker Shockwave 3 right now and was just wondering if anyone had some experience? There's nothing wrong with my SW3, at all, but for ~$105 I figured why not and think I did pretty well if the sound is ANYTHING close to what people have said in reviews...certainly sell them and get my money back if not so no loss. Thoughts? Surprised to not see more info or reviews for a EIGHT driver IEM for less than $100.



CCA C16 with 8 cores cable is awesome, with y meizu 16th or zishan Z3 it's my prefered iem with similar signature than akg n700 less airy ( of course ) but very near of quality ! it's very awesome for me !


----------



## fredhubbard2

TechnoidFR said:


> My review of TRN V30 ( in french ) say me if you find that google translate...translate correctly ! I like them in all case !First TRN i like
> 
> https://maraboutchifi.home.blog/2019/04/11/test-trn-v30/



these are great IEM's . remind me of my old Vsonic VSD5s. big big soundstage, lots of detail. very pleased and they were only £15!


----------



## TechnoidFR

fredhubbard2 said:


> these are great IEM's . remind me of my old Vsonic VSD5s. big big soundstage, lots of detail. very pleased and they were only £15!



And this tonality, very natural ! No agressive, no sibilance, their BA made by TRN are very very good for this price !


----------



## emer08

TechnoidFR said:


> And this tonality, very natural ! No agressive, no sibilance, their BA made by TRN are very very good for this price !



Can I have a brief comparison/ranking sir between bqeyz kc2, **** v2, trn v30 & **** ****? Planning to buy either one of these four. Thanks.. ^_^


----------



## TechnoidFR

emer08 said:


> Can I have a brief comparison/ranking sir between bqeyz kc2, **** v2, trn v30 & **** ****? Planning to buy either one of these four. Thanks.. ^_^



Hooooo I'll try

Directly with **** that I have in test, the **** is more linear and more brilliant for me more detailed a more large scene. V30 have v shape signature but very controlled and airy. The bass / subbass is very subtle
Kc2 by memory have more metallic treble and more prominent sub bass and less natural tonality but better scene. But globally neutral. For me it's a corrected zs6.

**** approach a lot to neutral but keep more natural tonality, better bass. I find them better than tin audio which is absolutely not natural tonality and not very good technically


Globally I search natural tonality which is fun too. I don't like neutral and uncolored which is often boring and not natural

Hope I answered to you correctly


----------



## emer08

TechnoidFR said:


> Hooooo I'll try
> 
> Directly with **** that I have in test, the **** is more linear and more brilliant for me more detailed a more large scene. V30 have v shape signature but very controlled and airy. The bass / subbass is very subtle
> Kc2 by memory have more metallic treble and more prominent sub bass and less natural tonality but better scene. But globally neutral. For me it's a corrected zs6.
> ...



Thank you sir.. Because of these i think i'll be buying two, **** & either v30 or **** v2 ^_^


----------



## TechnoidFR

emer08 said:


> Thank you sir.. Because of these i think i'll be buying two, **** & either v30 or **** v2 ^_^



I think v30/**** can be a good combo because they are completely different


----------



## Jokenerd

May i which earbuds are the best with somewhat neutral to warm tonality with wide soundstage for around $70?

Thanks


----------



## KipNix

TechnoidFR said:


> CCA C16 with 8 cores cable is awesome, with y meizu 16th or zishan Z3


I'm enjoying its sister, the (fast becoming legendary) C10 (8BA, 2DD) on my FX Audio DAC-X6. I'm taking your tip about the 8 core cable, thanks.


----------



## Danfish98

Can anyone recommend anything that has similar bass and mids as the TRN V80 without the sibilant treble or silicon tips that help with sibilance? Foam tips help the sibilance but I don't like what they do to the mids.


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 11, 2019)

TechnoidFR said:


> Hooooo I'll try
> 
> Directly with **** that I have in test, the **** is more linear and more brilliant for me more detailed a more large scene. V30 have v shape signature but very controlled and airy. The bass / subbass is very subtle
> Kc2 by memory have more metallic treble and more prominent sub bass and less natural tonality but better scene. But globally neutral. For me it's a corrected zs6.
> ...


I agree with you, I have the **** and V2. **** has superb soundstage and detail and V2 sounds very natural with good bass. I would recommend the **** as it is cheaper and a better all-rounder than the V2. It also might be worth a look at the Revonext QT5 which had a sound somewhere in between those two.


----------



## lilhaiti

Danfish98 said:


> Can anyone recommend anything that has similar bass and mids as the TRN V80 without the sibilant treble or silicon tips that help with sibilance? Foam tips help the sibilance but I don't like what they do to the mids.



I have the V80's and yes they are pretty harsh up top.  I also have the TFZ T2 Galaxy's and they have similar bass and mids with much much smoother treble.  I also have the TRN IM1's and the bass is similar but the mids are a little more forward (to me) and the highs are not as harsh.  But my req to replace the V80 is the TFZ T2.  Tighter bass, cleaner mids and smoother treble than the V80.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Danfish98 said:


> Can anyone recommend anything that has similar bass and mids as the TRN V80 without the sibilant treble or silicon tips that help with sibilance? Foam tips help the sibilance but I don't like what they do to the mids.


bqeyz bq3 comes to mind; fit is tricky but very refined


----------



## Danfish98

BQEYZ and TFZ were both high on my list to try. Thanks!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just received Topaz 
Oh 
My 
God


----------



## FastAndClean

TechnoidFR said:


> Just received Topaz
> Oh
> My
> God


what is that?


----------



## TechnoidFR

Yin topaz

https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1116380446751903746?s=19

The sound is absolutely awesome ! V shape very fun, airy, detailed, the excellent mix both nicehck m6, kz ZS7 and c16


----------



## TechnoidFR

Oh
I'm waiting ZSN pro ! You know what? MissAudio sent to me ZSN normal

....lol


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

CoiL said:


> Then You haven`t heard proper DD yet! And coherency+dynamics are usually way better with good DD than chi-fi "more-is-better" hybrids



For $25?


----------



## TechnoidFR

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> For $25?



Coherency for 25$ I must say Trn V30. I think it's the most coherent Iem that I have. Not the better at this price for me but a very excellent choice for a slightly v shape, natural and brilliant tonality and a real coherency that I can't explain but it's jump to me like an evidence ! Maybe I am wrong but I don't think


----------



## Broquen

MH755. Cheaper DD with great performance. Just another option.


----------



## HerrXRDS

TechnoidFR said:


> Yin topaz
> 
> https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1116380446751903746?s=19
> 
> The sound is absolutely awesome ! V shape very fun, airy, detailed, the excellent mix both nicehck m6, kz ZS7 and c16



Those are listed for $140. Or I am missing something? Are they as good as Kanas Pro? Cause they cost as muchm


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

TechnoidFR said:


> Coherency for 25$ I must say Trn V30. I think it's the most coherent Iem that I have. Not the better at this price for me but a very excellent choice for a slightly v shape, natural and brilliant tonality and a real coherency that I can't explain but it's jump to me like an evidence ! Maybe I am wrong but I don't think



That's a 2+1, not a DD.


----------



## TechnoidFR

HerrXRDS said:


> Those are listed for $140. Or I am missing something? Are they as good as Kanas Pro? Cause they cost as muchm



I think the price will be down on few days or week

But good question, I don't have kanas


----------



## Slater (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## sifulee

Hello I just wanted to take a minute to thank this sub for helping me with my purchase. I shared my initial impressions of the iBasso IT01's a few months ago and I'm happy to report that I'm still BLOWN away by them. I use them with my iphone 8+ and Oppo HA-2SE and I'm in musical bliss daily. Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## stryed (Apr 11, 2019)

Well this is a first...I thought I would be finding the **** at home as it was stated as "Delivered" on ali, but it turns out it's nowhere to be found.
Sigh...At the moment, I'm contacting the company behind the tracking as there's no way to go through aliexpress or Nicehck directly because it is noted wrongly as "delivered".
Disappointed!


----------



## emer08

TechnoidFR said:


> I think v30/**** can be a good combo because they are completely different





Nimweth said:


> I agree with you, I have the **** and V2. **** has superb soundstage and detail and V2 sounds very natural with good bass. I would recommend the **** as it is cheaper and a better all-rounder than the V2. It also might be worth a look at the Revonext QT5 which had a sound somewhere in between those two.



Thanks for the tips.. ^_^


----------



## DynamicEars

stryed said:


> Well this is a first...I thought I would be finding the **** at home as it was stated as "Delivered" on ali, but it turns out it's nowhere to be found.
> Sigh...At the moment, I'm contacting the company behind the tracking as there's no way to go through aliexpress or Nicehck directly because it is noted wrongly as "delivered".
> Disappointed!



sometimes china post or aliexpress post mark it as "delivered" when they reach on local post office in your town, not particularly delivered to you but in your local post office. hopefully you'll receive it by 1 or 2 days.


----------



## tgx78

Received **** and really enjoy listening to it. SQ for the $ ratio is quite good here. I think it approaches about 85-90% of B400 SQ and soundstage is noticeably bigger.


----------



## 1clearhead

Here are some quick impressions on the *KZ ZS7* and *KZ ZSA*! 

Link:
 Post #22966

Enjoy!


----------



## Wiljen

**** to me


FastAndClean said:


> what is that?



One we cannot discuss here.  Another Yin...


----------



## McVlaga

Hello guys, I need some help. I am a newbie and will try to explain myself as well as I can. I listen to Classic rock, hard rock/heavy metal, soul/r&b.

I have Shure se215. After using it for 5 years one of the nozzles fell off. I listened to them just fine, but about one year ago I discovered a great setup in Viper4Android which made them quite different. I must say that they are fine with and without the setup. Without it (default) they are bassy, but sound very muddy and mushy. With the setup they sound much more clear, voices and guitars are much more pronounced. I like the clarity, I like that I can distinguish instruments. No bass tho. It can be a bit tiresome too. I can't say that I like one or the other of the sounds. Would be nice to have the bass without the muddyness. Also, I don't mind not having bass and I really like clarity.

I decided to buy a new pair for around 100 bucks. I narrowed it down to iBasso IT01 and the newly released FiiO FA1. I don't want/cannot get anything else  (both the pairs are beauties)

I know that the iBasso are v-shaped, with lots of good bass. FA1, on the other hand, lack bass, or it is different and much less pronounced, but the highs and mids are supposed to be better.

What do you think I should get? I did not say much in terms of what I like since I am very inexperienced, but I feel like I could like both of them. Maybe one of them is much better for the genres I listed? Also, looking for comments only about sound, don't care about anything else.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CoiL

McVlaga said:


> Hello guys, I need some help. I am a newbie and will try to explain myself as well as I can. I listen to Classic rock, hard rock/heavy metal, soul/r&b.
> 
> I have Shure se215. After using it for 5 years one of the nozzles fell off. I listened to them just fine, but about one year ago I discovered a great setup in Viper4Android which made them quite different. I must say that they are fine with and without the setup. Without it (default) they are bassy, but sound very muddy and mushy. With the setup they sound much more clear, voices and guitars are much more pronounced. I like the clarity, I like that I can distinguish instruments. No bass tho. It can be a bit tiresome too. I can't say that I like one or the other of the sounds. Would be nice to have the bass without the muddyness. Also, I don't mind not having bass and I really like clarity.
> 
> ...


Moondrop Kanas or Kanas Pro


----------



## HungryPanda

Just Got my TRN V30's today and they were out of phase, changed the cable, reversing one of the plugs and now they sound ok


----------



## Wiljen

TechnoidFR said:


> Coherency for 25$ I must say Trn V30. I think it's the most coherent Iem that I have. Not the better at this price for me but a very excellent choice for a slightly v shape, natural and brilliant tonality and a real coherency that I can't explain but it's jump to me like an evidence ! Maybe I am wrong but I don't think



I am finishing my TRN v30 review and I'll counterpoint his recommendation.  The v30 does a lot well but the lower mids are substantially recessed and it struggles with vocal and string timbre at times as a result.   Hard to critcize too much at the price point, but when he is calling it "the most coherent iem" he has, I have to say I can't second that as I find the transition between the dynamic and the BAs to be very obvious and the one point in the signature that is in the need of the most work.


----------



## Wiljen

McVlaga said:


> Hello guys, I need some help. I am a newbie and will try to explain myself as well as I can. I listen to Classic rock, hard rock/heavy metal, soul/r&b.
> 
> I have Shure se215. After using it for 5 years one of the nozzles fell off. I listened to them just fine, but about one year ago I discovered a great setup in Viper4Android which made them quite different. I must say that they are fine with and without the setup. Without it (default) they are bassy, but sound very muddy and mushy. With the setup they sound much more clear, voices and guitars are much more pronounced. I like the clarity, I like that I can distinguish instruments. No bass tho. It can be a bit tiresome too. I can't say that I like one or the other of the sounds. Would be nice to have the bass without the muddyness. Also, I don't mind not having bass and I really like clarity.
> 
> ...



Hard to go wrong with the IT01 as it responds to EQ well so if you want to back off the bass a bit it can be with a few simple EQ adjustments.  You might try backing down 100Hz-250Hz by -2db and leaving everything below 100Hz alone as that will moderate the mid-bass but give you a nice low rumble.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Wiljen said:


> I am finishing my TRN v30 review and I'll counterpoint his recommendation.  The v30 does a lot well but the lower mids are substantially recessed and it struggles with vocal and string timbre at times as a result.   Hard to critcize too much at the price point, but when he is calling it "the most coherent iem" he has, I have to say I can't second that as I find the transition between the dynamic and the BAs to be very obvious and the one point in the signature that is in the need of the most work.



Interesting, I find them more balanced than c10 for example. I don't find the transition between ba and dd obvious. It's strange


----------



## requal (Apr 12, 2019)

McVlaga said:


> Hello guys, I need some help. I am a newbie and will try to explain myself as well as I can. I listen to Classic rock, hard rock/heavy metal, soul/r&b.
> 
> I have Shure se215. After using it for 5 years one of the nozzles fell off. I listened to them just fine, but about one year ago I discovered a great setup in Viper4Android which made them quite different. I must say that they are fine with and without the setup. Without it (default) they are bassy, but sound very muddy and mushy. With the setup they sound much more clear, voices and guitars are much more pronounced. I like the clarity, I like that I can distinguish instruments. No bass tho. It can be a bit tiresome too. I can't say that I like one or the other of the sounds. Would be nice to have the bass without the muddyness. Also, I don't mind not having bass and I really like clarity.
> 
> ...


FA1 is very good, but this is analitical iem. Can be fatigue for some people and need very good source to really shine. Moondrop Kanas Pro is very safe and should be good for this music.


----------



## stryed (Apr 12, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> sometimes china post or aliexpress post mark it as "delivered" when they reach on local post office in your town, not particularly delivered to you but in your local post office. hopefully you'll receive it by 1 or 2 days.



I don't have much hope. Tracking explicitly mentions being dropped in the mailbox, which by the way is impossible as it does not fit and only a slip to pick it up later at the post office would be an option.
Will wait next month to make a reorder as this month is tight with the business travel I have to pay upfront. Sigh.
...It is not NICEHCK's fault but the French post office.


----------



## charleski

I'm posting to say thanks for this thread. Just got my **** DT6s a couple of days ago, and they're a real gem - you can book me a first-class seat on the hype train.

My main earphones are Ety 4s. These certainly have a different sonic signature, but there are times when I want something with more comfortable sound, and these fit the bill. I'm going through different tips from my collection right now, and so far have found foam ones to offer the best seal for a solid bass. which is interesting, as I never had much luck with foam tips before.


----------



## mochill

I will be getting the lz z05A and z04A Monday


----------



## SuperLuigi

mochill said:


> I will be getting the lz z05A and z04A Monday



I'm very excited to hear some feedback on these. The  lz z03a's were one of my favorite headphones for a very long time.


----------



## mochill

Will definitely post impressions


----------



## RolledOff

charleski said:


> I'm posting to say thanks for this thread. Just got my **** DT6s a couple of days ago, and they're a real gem - you can book me a first-class seat on the hype train.
> 
> My main earphones are Ety 4s. These certainly have a different sonic signature, but there are times when I want something with more comfortable sound, and these fit the bill. I'm going through different tips from my collection right now, and so far have found foam ones to offer the best seal for a solid bass. which is interesting, as I never had much luck with foam tips before.


I use large KZ whirlwind for **** and got enough bass for my taste, and I love the trebles.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Anyone tried the new TFZ Balance 1?


----------



## DynamicEars

stryed said:


> I don't have much hope. Tracking explicitly mentions being dropped in the mailbox, which by the way is impossible as it does not fit and only a slip to pick it up later at the post office would be an option.
> Will wait next month to make a reorder as this month is tight with the business travel I have to pay upfront. Sigh.
> ...It is not NICEHCK's fault but the French post office.



Have you check with your local French post? feel sorry to your loss. cheer up!


----------



## McVlaga

CoiL said:


> Moondrop Kanas or Kanas Pro



I found used pros locally for around 100$, I might get them. How do they compare to iBasso IT01? Both are 1 dd, but must be very different as I have read elsewhere.



requal said:


> FA1 is very good, but this is analitical iem. Can be fatigue for some people and need very good source to really shine. Moondrop Kanas Pro is very safe and should be good for this music.



How are the Kanas Pros in comparison with FA1? Would be much appreciated if I could get a brief comparison


----------



## TechnoidFR

stryed said:


> I don't have much hope. Tracking explicitly mentions being dropped in the mailbox, which by the way is impossible as it does not fit and only a slip to pick it up later at the post office would be an option.
> Will wait next month to make a reorder as this month is tight with the business travel I have to pay upfront. Sigh.
> ...It is not NICEHCK's fault but the French post office.



Va a ta poste. Ou alors c'est un voisin...m mai faut une réclamation auprès de la poste. Parfois ils te sortent des suivis bizarres. ou alors le gars s'est fait plaisir, il a vu écouteurs sur la fiche de tracking du colis...


----------



## audio123 (Apr 13, 2019)

My take on the DB Monroe. Quite impressed with the uniquity of the DB Monroe (packaging & design). Overall, the Monroe is a mellow sounding iem that is able to provide extended bass, forward upper midrange and crisp treble. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## requal (Apr 13, 2019)

McVlaga said:


> How are the Kanas Pros in comparison with FA1? Would be much appreciated if I could get a brief comparison




FA1 in my opinion has good bass extension, but only if you'll gonna use CP240 tips. Maybe it's gonna work with other long sleeve tips, but with SpinFits it's for sure. With shorter lenght sleeves bass is loosing too much weight for me and isn't exciting. So, with SF bass is very fast, hits hard, and is good textured. There's no possibility to overshadow midrange.
Midrange is very neutral, without coloration, and is more forward then in Kanas. Sometimes it could be too thin, and there's a need of synergy. I'm also using Nicehck 8core HP OCC cable which, I think, makes sound denser.
Highs are on the edge of sharpnes. Amount of them is biggest from all my earphones and can get harsh on higher volumes, so audio substance (source and files) must be good.
Imaging with SpinFit is better then with other tips, and makes feeling that is 3D sound. Soundstage is almost rounded. Sound is served more like on the face.
Isolation is not that good. Acrylic shell does not isolate as well as metal shell. Overall it is sound of one BA so it's gonna be a little bit thin, sharp, edgy, fast and dry, but also coherent.

Moondrop Kanas (not pro version) which I have is moded, I've blocked rear vent (it's probably not safe), so amount of bass was reduced. It is not as fast bass, is much moore prominent, and also expanding sideways. After two weeks of listening only with FA1 was bit overwhelming, but after while I think this is good amount of bass. Overall sound is much smoother and less fatiguing on Kanas. More laid back and recesed on treble and midrange but is more lush and lively. Isolation is better too.
Nothing is dry.

Edit: Maybe it's hard to recomend FA1 as it is, but I can't stop listening to them. It's my favorite at this moment.  And if you can handle some amount of harshness it would be very satisfying set.


----------



## audio123 (Apr 13, 2019)

requal said:


> FA1 in my opinion has good bass extension, but only if you'll gonna use CP240 tips. Maybe it's gonna work with other long sleeve tips, but with SpinFits it's for sure. With shorter lenght sleeves bass is loosing too much weight for me and isn't exciting. So, with SF bass is very fast, hits hard, and is good textured. There's no possibility to overshadow midrange.
> Midrange is very neutral, without coloration, and is more forward then in Kanas. Sometimes it could be too thin, and there's a need of synergy. I'm also using Nicehck 8core HP OCC cable which, I think, makes sound denser.
> Highs are on the edge of sharpnes. Amount of them is biggest from all my earphones and can get harsh on higher volumes, so audio substance (source and files) must be good.
> Imaging with SpinFit is better then with other tips, and makes feeling that is 3D sound. Soundstage is almost rounded. Sound is served more like on the face.
> ...


Agreed, the FA1 has more forward midrange than the Kanas Pro but overall Kanas Pro has the edge for me with its smoothness and laid-back nature. The FA1 can be used with stuffs like symbio tips, copper cable or a warm source to complement its sound. It's all about the synergy and preference.


----------



## demonstrative

audio123 said:


> My take on the DB Monroe. Quite impressed with the uniquity of the DB Monroe (packaging & design). Overall, the Monroe is a mellow sounding iem that is able to provide extended bass, forward upper midrange and crisp treble. Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!



How's the comfort on these? I might have missed it if you mentioned that aspect in the review.


----------



## audio123

demonstrative said:


> How's the comfort on these? I might have missed it if you mentioned that aspect in the review.


The shape is good and it fits my ears comfortably. YMMV.


----------



## demonstrative

audio123 said:


> The shape is good and it fits my ears comfortably. YMMV.



My ears are small unfortunately.


----------



## audio123

demonstrative said:


> My ears are small unfortunately.


Yea, it really depends on the size of our ears


----------



## stryed

TechnoidFR said:


> Va a ta poste. Ou alors c'est un voisin...m mai faut une réclamation auprès de la poste. Parfois ils te sortent des suivis bizarres. ou alors le gars s'est fait plaisir, il a vu écouteurs sur la fiche de tracking du colis...



I think it might be the worst case scenario. Someone stole my ****   Will confirm at the post office and hope they have it, but that hope is dwindling as it explicitly says "deposited in mail box".
Will order again from NICEHCK next month.


----------



## LaurenTsai (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi guys new to the audio scene here, I have previously planned to buy a kz zsn pro but based on this forum I have read that the **** **** is also a very good budget pick that fits in my price range. I listen to indie pop music and r&b soul music all coming from spotify on my phone, I do enjoy bass from time to time so bass is kind of important, which iem would be a better daily driver for me?


----------



## Nimweth

LaurenTsai said:


> Hi guys new to the audio scene here, I have previously planned to buy a kz zsn pro but based on this forum I have read that the **** **** is also a very good budget pick that fits in my price range. I listen to indie pop music and r&b soul music all coming from spotify on my phone, I do enjoy bass from time to time so bass is kind of important, which iem would be a better daily driver for me?


As this is your first post, you will not know that the earphone you mentioned is banned on Head-Fi. I did the same thing in my first post! I have not heard the ZSN Pro but the one you mentioned is very good and one of my favourites, especially at the price.


----------



## DynamicEars (Apr 14, 2019)

LaurenTsai said:


> Hi guys new to the audio scene here, I have previously planned to buy a kz zsn pro but based on this forum I have read that the **** **** is also a very good budget pick that fits in my price range. I listen to indie pop music and r&b soul music all coming from spotify on my phone, I do enjoy bass from time to time so bass is kind of important, which iem would be a better daily driver for me?



ZSN pro will be better if powered by phone only since the other one is harder to drive. If you like punchy bass, of course ZSN pro will suits you more, the other one is balance, ZSN pro is more V shaped and energic. and ZSN pro is cheaper. But the other one has better and wider soundstage, micro details, but again you may need to volume up until near max.
I own both btw


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

LaurenTsai said:


> Hi guys new to the audio scene here, I have previously planned to buy a kz zsn pro but based on this forum I have read that the **** is also a very good budget pick that fits in my price range. I listen to indie pop music and r&b soul music all coming from spotify on my phone, I do enjoy bass from time to time so bass is kind of important, which iem would be a better daily driver for me?



We just call it the ****. Bass is good on it, strong and deep with a mid-bass hump that slightly bleeds into the mids, nice attack and texture. For your music preference I think it would work well. However, it does need a bit of power to sound the best, your phone might not be strong enough. Also, they are semi-open so they don't isolate well, at lower volumes you will hear everything around you.

Personally I wouldn't recommend using Spotify if you value good audio quality. Tidal has lossless music, but it is expensive and uses a lot of your mobile data. I use a dedicated player with FLAC encoded tracks. The **** sounds great with that.


----------



## LaurenTsai (Apr 14, 2019)

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> We just call it the ****. Bass is good on it, strong and deep with a mid-bass hump that slightly bleeds into the mids, nice attack and texture. For your music preference I think it would work well. However, it does need a bit of power to sound the best, your phone might not be strong enough. Also, they are semi-open so they don't isolate well, at lower volumes you will hear everything around you.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't recommend using Spotify if you value good audio quality. Tidal has lossless music, but it is expensive and uses a lot of your mobile data. I use a dedicated player with FLAC encoded tracks. The **** sounds great with that.


Thanks for the response, Tidal is not available in my country sadly  and Im not in the budget to afford a good dedicated music player any time soon, so I'll probably be powering the iem through my phone for a while, Because of that I'm leaning towards the ZSN Pro because of it. Its a shame because the price arent too different and heard nothing but good about them. Although I wonder would they still sound better than the KZ ZSN Pro when both are connected straight to my phone? Or will they basically sound the same?


----------



## Broquen

LaurenTsai said:


> Thanks for the response, Tidal is not available in my country sadly  and Im not in the budget to afford a good dedicated music player any time soon, so I'll probably be powering the iem through my phone for a while, Because of that I'm leaning towards the ZSN Pro because of it. Its a shame because the price arent too different and heard nothing but good about them. Although I wonder would they still sound better than the KZ ZSN Pro when both are connected straight to my phone? Or will they basically sound the same?



You can always use something like ES100. SQ is very good (I use LDAC) and it has 2.5 balanced and 3.5mm outputs and the option to use 2x voltage on each one. It costs around 100$/€

I have one for quite some months now and now can say it's been a great choice.


----------



## archdawg (Apr 14, 2019)

LaurenTsai said:


> Hi guys new to the audio scene here, I have previously planned to buy a kz zsn pro but based on this forum I have read that the **** **** is also a very good budget pick that fits in my price range. I listen to indie pop music and r&b soul music all coming from spotify on my phone, I do enjoy bass from time to time so bass is kind of important, which iem would be a better daily driver for me?


I own both and if I had to pick one I'd go with the **** ... YMMV. Anyway, since both of them cost next to nothing why not get both and see for yourself ?


----------



## LaurenTsai (Apr 14, 2019)

LaurenTsai said:


> Thanks for the response, Tidal is not available in my country sadly  and Im not in the budget to afford a decent dedicated music player any time soon, so I'll probably be powering the iem through my phone for a while, even though the price arent too different I think I'll go with the ZSN Pro because of it.





LaurenTsai said:


> Thanks for the response, Tidal is not available in my country sadly  and Im not in the budget to afford a good dedicated music player any time soon, so I'll probably be powering the iem through my phone for a while, Because of that I'm leaning towards the ZSN Pro because of it. Its a shame because the price arent too different and heard nothing but good about them..





archdawg said:


> I own both and if I had to pick one I'd go with the **** ... YMMV. Anyway, since both of them cost next to nothing why not get both and see for yourself ?


Buying both would defeat the purpose of me asking for the better option. Would you still go with the **** when both are connected and powered from a phone? Is the sound difference enough to justify the price increase?


----------



## archdawg

LaurenTsai said:


> Would you still go with the **** when both are connected and powered from a phone? Is the sound difference enough to justify the price increase?


For me yes, I've listened to both of them on different phones and would still prefer the **** but mainly based on personal preferences. That's why I recommended getting both of them despite your original question; at the end of the day none of the numerous reviews, recommendations, graphs etc... can replace the actual, direct listening experience.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

LaurenTsai said:


> Thanks for the response, Tidal is not available in my country sadly  and Im not in the budget to afford a good dedicated music player any time soon, so I'll probably be powering the iem through my phone for a while, Because of that I'm leaning towards the ZSN Pro because of it. Its a shame because the price arent too different and heard nothing but good about them. Although I wonder would they still sound better than the KZ ZSN Pro when both are connected straight to my phone? Or will they basically sound the same?


Tidak apa apa :^)

Too bad Tidal isn't available over there. 

I could test if the **** still sounds good enough on my phone, I'm not at home at the moment though.


----------



## darmanastartes

LaurenTsai said:


> Thanks for the response, Tidal is not available in my country sadly  and Im not in the budget to afford a good dedicated music player any time soon, so I'll probably be powering the iem through my phone for a while, Because of that I'm leaning towards the ZSN Pro because of it. Its a shame because the price arent too different and heard nothing but good about them. Although I wonder would they still sound better than the KZ ZSN Pro when both are connected straight to my phone? Or will they basically sound the same?


Spotify Premium on the maximum quality settings (320kB/s Ogg Vorbis) is going to be indistinguishable from lossless for 99% of people, I wouldn't stress about Tidal or having lossless source files.
The issue with hybrid IEMs using peizo drivers, of which the non-KZ IEM you mentioned is one, is that they often need a powerful source to sound coherent. The KZ ZSN Pro will likely be much easier to drive from your smartphone.


----------



## FastAndClean

You need that power to wake up that piezo goodie


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> You need that power to wake up that piezo goodie


That's right. I need 33% more power on my Topping NX1a compared to the C16.


----------



## LaurenTsai (Apr 14, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Spotify Premium on the maximum quality settings (320kB/s Ogg Vorbis) is going to be indistinguishable from lossless for 99% of people, I wouldn't stress about Tidal or having lossless source files.
> The issue with hybrid IEMs using peizo drivers, of which the non-KZ IEM you mentioned is one, is that they often need a powerful source to sound coherent. The KZ ZSN Pro will likely be much easier to drive from your smartphone.


Thats good to hear! So from what I gathered I think the ZSN Pro is the better option for me at this price range. Thank you for your inputs I have already bought the ZSN Pro online, hoping it suits my taste!


----------



## KipNix

stryed said:


> I don't have much hope. Tracking explicitly mentions being dropped in the mailbox, which by the way is impossible as it does not fit and only a slip to pick it up later at the post office would be an option.


I like to track outside Ali. I use 17Track or even Parcelmonitor to see if it was "delivered" in my city.


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 15, 2019)

LaurenTsai said:


> Thats good to hear! So from what I gathered I think the ZSN Pro is the better option for me at this price range. Thank you for your inputs I have already bought the ZSN Pro online, hoping it suits my taste!


I personally think the ZSN PRO are better and much improved when compared to the original ZSN. Sub-bass digs deeper and more natural, harshness and sibilance is basically non-existent, and details are fine-tuned and less splashy. And one of the biggest improvement is the wider and bigger soundstage it presents after more than 100 hours of playtime!
With the slightly needed improvements, KZ really got it right and definitely spot-on! 

...forgot to mention, it is noticeably 2dB louder than the original!


----------



## DynamicEars

1clearhead said:


> I personally think the ZSN PRO are better and much improved when compared to the original ZSN. Sub-bass digs deeper and more natural, harshness and sibilance is basically non-existent, and details are fine-tuned and less splashy. And one of the biggest improvement is the wider and bigger soundstage it presents after more than 100 hours of playtime!
> With the slightly needed improvements, KZ really got it right and definitely spot-on!
> 
> ...forgot to mention, it is noticeably 2dB louder than the original!



Can't agree more with you. Definitely ZSN pro is new budget king  at $15. more mature sub bass (from that doubla magnetic coil) with good control, not overwhelming bass, safe high mids area (old ZSN suffer from 3khz peak), still with all those good energy but everything are safe i dare to say. Old zsn sounds narrow, but this one got more air and thus wider soundstage (not that great, but better than old ZSN). A good all rounder with very effective drive power at $15, how to beat this now?


----------



## FastAndClean

DynamicEars said:


> how to beat this now?


by adding 5 bucks and ceramic plate in it, **** for life yeahhhh


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> by adding 5 bucks and ceramic plate in it, **** for life yeahhhh



Got em too, for me who prefer balanced signature, yes they are more attractive, my preferred easy going - not scare to break / lose iems. But at $15 how crazy ZSN PRO holds their value.


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, my KZ ZSN PRO impressions!  

Link:
 Post #22985

Enjoy!


----------



## archdawg (Apr 15, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> by adding 5 bucks and ceramic plate in it, **** for life yeahhhh


As said above I prefer the **** over the ZSN but couldn't resist and just ordered the ZSN Pro and a decent cable for them.
(I like these Senfers so much that I bought another pair some weeks ago ... **** for life, wowzah)


----------



## elmoe

So maybe 3 weeks ago I was reading this thread and just ordered the **** against my better judgement (been on Head-Fi awhile, and FOTM are usually a miss).

I just got them today and I have to say I'm really impressed. For the abysmal price paid, these sound really excellent. If you're reading this and you're on the fence, don't hesitate. These are a great value.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

1clearhead said:


> I personally think the ZSN PRO are better and much improved when compared to the original ZSN. Sub-bass digs deeper and more natural, harshness and sibilance is basically non-existent, and details are fine-tuned and less splashy. And one of the biggest improvement is the wider and bigger soundstage it presents after more than 100 hours of playtime!
> With the slightly needed improvements, KZ really got it right and definitely spot-on!
> 
> ...forgot to mention, it is noticeably 2dB louder than the original!





DynamicEars said:


> Can't agree more with you. Definitely ZSN pro is new budget king  at $15. more mature sub bass (from that doubla magnetic coil) with good control, not overwhelming bass, safe high mids area (old ZSN suffer from 3khz peak), still with all those good energy but everything are safe i dare to say. Old zsn sounds narrow, but this one got more air and thus wider soundstage (not that great, but better than old ZSN). A good all rounder with very effective drive power at $15, how to beat this now?





1clearhead said:


> Finally, my KZ ZSN PRO impressions!
> 
> Link:
> Post #22985
> ...


----------



## RolledOff

This week my orders arrived :  ZS7, ****, CCA10, TRN V30

I like them all, **** in particular
ZS7 is a very fun IEM
CCA10 like everybody said it is laid back and balanced 
V30 is a much better version of V20, and for it's price of $18, it's a rival of the $25 CCA10
and the $20 **** ... i like it's treble and details, in fact i'm looking for a headamp to bring out it's potential


----------



## mbwilson111

RolledOff said:


> V30 is a much better version of V20



So much listening ahead...

I am curious to know what you like better about the TRN V30 over the V20.  I have always liked my V20.


----------



## RolledOff (Apr 16, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> So much listening ahead...
> 
> I am curious to know what you like better about the TRN V30 over the V20.  I have always liked my V20.


The mid is more forward in V30
V20 has a rolled off treble, I don't mind that, but I generally like the high of V30 better. it may get too bright for my taste on some tracks
But I just listened to Money For Nothing on V30 and I think the snare drum sound better on V20
On V30 I found it has some harshness like ZSN

Edit : listened to some EDM tracks, V20 sounds warmer, and has more oomph in low area


----------



## mbwilson111

RolledOff said:


> The mid is more forward in V30
> V20 has a rolled off treble, I don't mind that, but I generally like the high of V30 better. it may get too bright for my taste on some tracks
> But I just listened to Money For Nothing on V30 and I think the snare drum sound better on V20
> On V30 I found it has some harshness like ZSN
> ...



Thanks.  Sounds like the V20 suits my taste more.


----------



## archdawg

I just found some ZS6 for 23.50€ on AX and ordered a second, red pair + extra cable for some more experiments/mods. Since I have no intention to change anything else on my original, well burned-in grey ZS6 I might even order a third, green pair for comparisons sake, mainly cap/resistor pairings but I might even try a driver transplant. With that in mind I can't wait to get my hands on the ZSN Pro I ordered yesterday.


----------



## LaurenTsai (Apr 16, 2019)

My ZSN Pro came in today. First impression of it Is impressive I enjoyed it very much. Some critique however is that the cable that came with it is HORRIBLE, also even though the bass Is deep I would've prefer more. Overall it is super loud and has a very good sound quality for its price. Very happy with the purchase. Anyone got recommendations for a deeper and punchier bass iem around this price range?


----------



## archdawg

LaurenTsai said:


> My ZSN Pro came in today. First impression of it Is impressive I enjoyed it very much. Some critique however is that the cable that came with it is HORRIBLE, also even though the bass Is deep I would've prefer more. Overall it is super loud and has a very good sound quality for its price. Very happy with the purchase.
> ...


Whoa, that's fast. Didn't you order them just two days ago? Mine will probably take three weeks to get here and will spend most of that time lost in some local mail detention center (usually up to two weeks ... What?)
Anyway, congrats on the purchase, can't wait to try them myself.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaurenTsai said:


> My ZSN Pro came in today. First impression of it Is impressive I enjoyed it very much. Some critique however is that the cable that came with it is HORRIBLE, also even though the bass Is deep I would've prefer more. Overall it is super loud and has a very good sound quality for its price. Very happy with the purchase. Anyone got recommendations for a deeper and punchier bass iem around this price range?


Kz  es4.


----------



## stryed (Apr 16, 2019)

So after several days I have received the **** which was indicated as "deposited in mailbox" last week. Huge sigh of relief as I was starting to look at my neighbours suspiciously. ;D
After a whole day travelling with it I am impressed. I might give a more detailed breakdown later but so far, soundstage is indeed big. Sounds external instead of in your head. Am surprised by the bass which I thought would be light, but it pushes wind and percussions sounds nice, thumping and a nice dryness added to it. 
Also, got a remote with the increasingly rare volume control.


----------



## 1clearhead

LaurenTsai said:


> My ZSN Pro came in today. First impression of it Is impressive I enjoyed it very much. Some critique however is that the cable that came with it is HORRIBLE, also even though the bass Is deep I would've prefer more. Overall it is super loud and has a very good sound quality for its price. Very happy with the purchase. Anyone got recommendations for a deeper and punchier bass iem around this price range?


KZ ZS7, unless you already own a pair.


----------



## mbwilson111

stryed said:


> So after several days I have received the **** which was indicated as "deposited in mailbox" last week. Huge sigh of relief as I was starting to look at my neighbours suspiciously. ;D
> After a whole day travelling with it I am impressed. I might give a more detailed breakdown later but so far, soundstage is indeed big. Sounds external instead of in your head. Am surprised by the bass which I thought would be light, but it pushes wind and percussions sounds nice, thumping and a nice dryness added to it.
> Also, got a remote with the increasingly rare volume control.



That is a great relief.  So, "deposited in mailbox"  just meant it had been turned over to the mail system in your country.


----------



## stryed (Apr 16, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a great relief.  So, "deposited in mailbox"  just meant it had been turned over to the mail system in your country.



Not too sure, as even on the French post's tracking it was marked as delivered" in mailbox " just as the Chinese tracker which is a first for me.
I did not have time to contact the local post in person, however Chinese post said "it has been delivered, look here at this screenshot" when I told them I did not receive it.


----------



## DynamicEars

stryed said:


> Not too sure, as even on the French post's tracking it was marked as delivered" in mailbox " just as the Chinese tracker which is a first for me.
> I did not have time to contact the local post in person, however Chinese post said "it has been delivered, look here at this screenshot" when I told them I did not receive it.



like i said right, delivered sometimes only means delivered on your local post office, give it few days, if it doesn't appear more than a weeks than you'll need to start to worry. Anyway glad you don't lost yours.


----------



## ShakyJake

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a great relief.  So, "deposited in mailbox"  just meant it had been turned over to the mail system in your country.


Something got "lost in translation"! This is part of the fun of ChiFi, dealing with puzzling translations...


----------



## LaurenTsai

BadReligionPunk said:


> Kz  es4.


I had originally thought of getting these but now I'm very attracted towards the Memt X5S. I want to own a pair of IEM's purely just for their eardrum-earthquake shaking bass that I can feel .  I think my options are either the KZ ES4, KZ ZS3E or the Memt X5S. Which one would be better?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Apr 17, 2019)

The **** **** were a huge fail for me. They may sound great but the metal body is so heavy it's like having dumbbells in my ears. The weight issue is so bad the earpieces just fall to the ground! I even tried every eartip I own and they still don't make the **** useable. I'm sticking to iems with memory wire/ear hooks from here on out.


----------



## 1clearhead

LaurenTsai said:


> I had originally thought of getting these but now I'm very attracted towards the Memt X5S. I want to own a pair of IEM's purely just for their eardrum-earthquake shaking bass that I can feel .  I think my options are either the KZ ES4, KZ ZS3E or the Memt X5S. Which one would be better?


I can vouch on the MEMT X5s.


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The **** **** were a huge fail for me. They may sound great but the metal body is so heavy it's like having dumbbells in my ears. The weight issue is so bad the earpieces just fall to the ground! I even tried every eartip I own and they still don't make the **** useable. I'm sticking to iems with memory wire/ear hooks from here on out.



Switch R and L earpieces and wear them up not down.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaurenTsai said:


> I had originally thought of getting these but now I'm very attracted towards the Memt X5S. I want to own a pair of IEM's purely just for their eardrum-earthquake shaking bass that I can feel .  I think my options are either the KZ ES4, KZ ZS3E or the Memt X5S. Which one would be better?


I only have the ES4. I can vouch that they are legit basshead. Can be EQ'd and amped for extreme basshead levels. Bass a bit bleedy. Well okay, they gush, but that can be cleaned up via EQ as well. Once bleed is cleaned up they shine with a wide stage with good placement and separation.


----------



## rokko1337 (Apr 17, 2019)

Gonna buy my first IEM with price more than 5$. Prefered genres: a lot of jazz with alto and tenor sax, stoner/psychedelic rock and sometimes idm, downtempo, chillout. Price range 30-50$, was thinking about TIN T2/T3 - they were often described as IEMs with neutral signature, but I don't know how sensitive my ears will be to high frequency pikes from frequency response charts (8-9 and 11-12 kHz). As I understand I need some kind of neutral or a little bit warm sound signature for instrumental music? Any other sugestions for listed music genres in this price range?

P.S. Also was looking for Final Audio E2000 or E3000, they are not selling locally in my country, but saw few people selling used.


----------



## Danfish98

rokko1337 said:


> Gonna buy my first IEM with price more than 5$. Prefered genres: a lot of jazz with alto and tenor sax, stoner/psychedelic rock and sometimes idm, downtempo, chillout. Price range 30-50$, was thinking about TIN T2/T3 - they were often described as IEMs with neutral signature, but I don't know how sensitive my ears will be to high frequency pikes from frequency response charts (8-9 and 11-12 kHz). As I understand I need some kind of neutral or a little bit warm sound signature for instrumental music? Any other sugestions for listed music genres in this price range?
> 
> P.S. Also was looking for Final Audio E2000 or E3000, they are not selling locally in my country, but saw few people selling used.


While I'm not a huge fan of them, the CCA C10 is the best answer in your price range with what you're looking for.


----------



## FastAndClean

My review on the mid range monster Hisenior B5+
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hisenior-b5.23688/reviews


----------



## rokko1337 (Apr 17, 2019)

Danfish98 said:


> While I'm not a huge fan of them, the CCA C10 is the best answer in your price range with what you're looking for.


I'm a little skeptical about chi-fi with more than 2 drivers - it's a high chance of getting unbalanced channels and odd sounding because of faulty driver. Also in review of couple similar 4-5 driver earphones from KZ I saw strong discrepancies between left and right channel on measurement charts. But you are not only one who suggested them, so gonna add to the list. Btw, how are they compared to ZS10 and AS10?


----------



## harry501501

Must admit, I wasn't a fan of the QT5 first hour or so listening to it. It's one of the coolest looking IEMs I have, maybe joint with the TFZ Ex 5. Sound ; well I've never fully understood what neutral tuning is, but as this adapts so wildly to each source I played them thru PERHAPS that is close to their signature? It's like the TRN V80 but with the sub bass replaced by a strong mid bass and mids just slightly pushed forward. Note weight and tone a little similar in the mids and treble, the V80 extending a bit more.

Like I said, when i played it thru my favourite DAC (Sabaj DA3) the mid bass was WAY too strong for my tastes. Then playing it thru a lot more balanced, softer DAP (FIIO M7) it tamed the mid bass and it's a really enjoyable, slightly mature sound.

If you have small ears they MIGHT cos you a bit of pain after long sessions like I got (see pics). Apart from that very comfy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah, another review....it just never stop sorry-not-sorry!

This is the post hyped CCA C10 review, up on headfi and No BS HERE

These are very good, smooth timbre, pumped up sub bass, clear mids, light treble.
But in no way they can compete with above 100$ iem or even 50-100$ earphones. I mean, come on. The BA's in there are very basic and lack refinement and richness in treble and timbre. As well, the bass can mix up and soundstage lack air so when there lot of instrument it can go messy.

I subjectively prefer **** by quite a big margain. As well as T2, T3 and all Final Audio.

CCA C10 is still my second favorite earphones in all KZ line up, first rank is ZS5v1. C10 is more natural and refined sounding than ZS10 as well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HillAudio Altair. 38$. The construction is really to die for. Really no bs TOTL construction that take me by surprise, we talk about high quality resin molding only seen in way pricier iem.

    
For sound, its were it reflect its price range were it go in direct competition of V shape sounding earphones...and we know this is quite an overcrownded territory. 

Big around your head soundstage, big sub bass bump mixing slightly with mid bass that drop gently to let place to mid range breath, treble roll off but nice layering. Wich this strange tracks show nicely (lot of last earphones I try struggle to not make it sound mixed up and too muffled. Here sound layers are well rendered and bass is not hollow or mixed up. Quite airy presentation compared to C10 or T3 I listen to lately.


----------



## stryed

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The **** **** were a huge fail for me. They may sound great but the metal body is so heavy it's like having dumbbells in my ears. The weight issue is so bad the earpieces just fall to the ground! I even tried every eartip I own and they still don't make the **** useable. I'm sticking to iems with memory wire/ear hooks from here on out.


It weird but the funky red tips that came with it provide such a good seal that it isolates way better than I thought for an slightly open back. Way more isolating than all of my IEMs in the tube, because thefit is so snug.


----------



## stryed (Apr 17, 2019)

rokko1337 said:


> Gonna buy my first IEM with price more than 5$. Prefered genres: a lot of jazz with alto and tenor sax, stoner/psychedelic rock and sometimes idm, downtempo, chillout. Price range 30-50$, was thinking about TIN T2/T3 - they were often described as IEMs with neutral signature, but I don't know how sensitive my ears will be to high frequency pikes from frequency response charts (8-9 and 11-12 kHz). As I understand I need some kind of neutral or a little bit warm sound signature for instrumental music? Any other sugestions for listed music genres in this price range?
> 
> P.S. Also was looking for Final Audio E2000 or E3000, they are not selling locally in my country, but saw few people selling used.


I think the Tinaudios, from what I've heard, would be a bit bass light. I would suggest the **** as I just received them and have tested a lot of jazz (not much sax so can't vouch for timber), rock and tommy guerrero type stuff I don't know how to classify. YOu need bass for these genres and **** provides it well for me. I wouldn't say it's warm, because it's a bit of a mix between warmth down low and the pinpoint highs (never sibilant), but a tad of dryness spread over. The midbass covers the rest with a big of fudge but all is clear and seperation is neat. Soundstage closes the deal with a headphone-like external soundstage.


Definitely impressed and this is with the original cable...tempted to try the IT01 cable on it to reduce the dryness, if copper will do that to it. But need more time to settle down before experimenting!
Buying another of these next month as gift is on my mind.


----------



## mbwilson111

stryed said:


> It weird but the funky red tips that came with it provide such a good seal that it isolates way better than I thought for an slightly open back. Way more isolating than all of my IEMs in the tube, because thefit is so snug.



I do not have the **** (my husband does) but I do have the funky red tips as he could not use them.  I should find something to put them on... I wonder which ones would benefit.


----------



## stryed (Apr 17, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I do not have the **** (my husband does) but I do have the funky red tips as he could not use them.  I should find something to put them on... I wonder which ones would benefit.


They fell right off my KZ ZS5s, and taking them out was harder that most. 
The **** is hard to drive though, have to go to 95-100% on my lumia 1020 phone, which normally is pretty ok. Have yet to test it on little amp, as my laptop does well enough


----------



## rokko1337

stryed said:


> I would suggest the ****


I have read some bad reviews about them: faulty units, fitting problem (external brim cuts in ear, bad noise isolation), small scene, some say it has more impedance than declared because of piezo driver and thus better to use with external amp. So i'm not sure about them, don't wanna to hassle with returning back to China. And it's really hard to find IEM with smooth, warm sound without muffled mids among tons of V-shaped and bright sub 100$ IEMs.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

rokko1337 said:


> I have read some bad reviews about them: faulty units, fitting problem (external brim cuts in ear, bad noise isolation), small scene, some say it has more impedance than declared because of piezo driver and thus better to use with external amp. So i'm not sure about them, don't wanna to hassle with returning back to China. And it's really hard to find IEM with smooth, warm sound without muffled mids among tons of V-shaped and bright sub 100$ IEMs.



I've ordered two pairs with months between them and they both are perfectly fine. They are my favorites at the moment.


----------



## FastAndClean

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> I've ordered two pairs with months between them and they both are perfectly fine. They are my favorites at the moment.


i also have two pairs, both are great


----------



## darmanastartes

rokko1337 said:


> I'm a little skeptical about chi-fi with more than 2 drivers - it's a high chance of getting unbalanced channels and odd sounding because of faulty driver. Also in review of couple similar 4-5 driver earphones from KZ I saw strong discrepancies between left and right channel on measurement charts. But you are not only one who suggested them, so gonna add to the list. Btw, how are they compared to ZS10 and AS10?







My CCA-C10 has incredible channel matching for the price.


----------



## stryed (Apr 17, 2019)

rokko1337 said:


> I have read some bad reviews about them: faulty units, fitting problem (external brim cuts in ear, bad noise isolation), small scene, some say it has more impedance than declared because of piezo driver and thus better to use with external amp. So i'm not sure about them, don't wanna to hassle with returning back to China. And it's really hard to find IEM with smooth, warm sound without muffled mids among tons of V-shaped and bright sub 100$ IEMs.



I don't think there are that many bad reviews here, and they surely pale in comparison the aliexpress' ratings (have no checked), for info on quality control.
Noise isolation has been overplayed in my case as they are actually one of the most isolating I have with stock tips, due to fit and not being bass light with my tracks.
The open back has the soundstage as an advantage so "small scene" goes out of the window for me as well. External amp? Perhaps..I have my phone at 90-100%full and I'm probably pushing my ears a bit, but my laptop handles it. It only makes me wonder what they sound like on an amp.

The soundstage is its strong suite for me, but muffled mids is something I have trouble to argue about as I mostly have so called muffled mids IEMs both warm and cold...I like soundstage and a bit of both 
I think you can risk the quality issue risk.

I think there might be warmer IEMs in your price range. Perhaps the KZ ZS4? The ZS3 I have is way too dark but apparently, the newer version brought the higher frequencies up to par. Isolation is TOTAL space-like. However, I doubt it has the clarity and the precision as the **** on all frequencies.


----------



## Veyska

Veyska said:


> Hm.  I'm getting one or another of the TRN Bluetooth adapters (wavering between the Latest and Greatest or Insurance Against Gravity)...


Haven't had a chance to try 'em yet (picked them up from the post office earlier today but was busy all evening), but I like that the TRN BT20 comes with a split USB charging cable.  Nice touch I hadn't expected.


----------



## rokko1337

Looks like I need to reconsider **** and read some reviews again. Btw I'm gonna listen them through Mi MIX 2S directly (output power up to 4w as said in SoC description) and when on the go - through BTI-031 bluetooth adapter (it has PAM8908 amp with 25mW @ 16 oHm per channel). Not sure about KZ ZS4 most say it's V-shaped trash with bloated bus, grain mids and harsh treble, only isolation is good part of them.


----------



## richario

Veyska said:


> Haven't had a chance to try 'em yet (picked them up from the post office earlier today but was busy all evening), but I like that the TRN BT20 comes with a split USB charging cable.  Nice touch I hadn't expected.


I threw that cable out,  first time I used it got scorching hot really quickly. I have a 5 usb port charger that I throw each.on a separate cable. I hope mine was a bad unit and you don't have the same problem! The BT20's themselves I love, they are now my daily driver paired with the AS10.


----------



## CoiL

darmanastartes said:


> My CCA-C10 has incredible channel matching for the price.


Can You post FR graph with 1/3 smoothing?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Is it me that do not read enough here...but T3 aren't as highly praised than T2???

....wich was like the last year ****, something that people just cannot stop to share their love about.

Is it because of the price? Cable is sure incredible.

Still need to listen more as i'm invade with earphones and don't even give enough time to **** as I wish....but my first impression was like: not bad but i prefer T2 thicker sound with richer timbre and more fowards vocal and perhaps....more bass too. hum.

Curious to read more impressions about those.


----------



## Veyska (Apr 18, 2019)

Veyska said:


> Haven't had a chance to try 'em yet (picked them up from the post office earlier today but was busy all evening), but I like that the TRN BT20 comes with a split USB charging cable.  Nice touch I hadn't expected.


Also picked up the **** during the AliExpress sale and poking at them now.  Suspect I got a slightly inferior pair, one of the two weird red tips is squashed from how it was packaged and one of the IEM noise-bits is seriously prone to driver flex ping noises.  Not too concerned about the tips, the intact one didn't suit my finicky right ear canal anyhow, but if my limited tips selection can't find a form factor that at least mitigates the pinging I might end up poking at the vendor I got it from.  I occasionally get that sort of ping from my other IEMs when I put them in, mostly in my right ear, but this is doing it basically every time I touch it or move my jaw or wiggle my ear or...

*****

Edit - Haven't tried every tip I've yet, the "odds and ends" container fell behind my desk I think, but so far no luck with Starlines/Spinfit/SpiralDots nor the random foam tips I got to try the material out for cheaper than Comply of which even the small size doesn't fit (at least they were cheap?), and other than the Spinfits the fit/stability was worse to boot.  Back on stock small tips and listening atm and they at least sound quite nice.    Think I may still prefer the C10 but I'd need to A/B them and in any case I suspect I'd use these over the ZSNs as fill-ins until I could replace the C10 if it ever broke.  Given international I may decide it's too much hassle and delegate these to sometimes/backup IEMs for indoor use (plus I just got the BT20 for the C10 anyhow).  I was exaggerating a tiny bit above about how frequent the ping is, though not tons, and at least sitting here poking around on the computer the flex-ping is relatively infrequent and lost under the music half the time anyhow.


----------



## darmanastartes

CoiL said:


> Can You post FR graph with 1/3 smoothing?


----------



## rokko1337 (Apr 18, 2019)

Ok, here are few tracks with the type of music for which I want to pick up IEM. Which kind of sound signature will be better for these? I don't want it to be much bloated with bass and be fatigue for long time listening.

Mainly saxophones:
youtube.com/watch?v=gg0aZvaiJjU (The Seatbelts - Tank!)
youtube.com/watch?v=CXJBS1Up_kg (The Seatbelts - N.Y. Rush)
youtube.com/watch?v=93_MFYyu5q4 (The Seatbelts - Clutch)

Some light electronic music:
youtube.com/watch?v=uOHqKpgtTM4  (Almunia - Pulsar)
youtube.com/watch?v=wchyYlL5Rfs  (Almunia - Views From A Blue Train)
youtube.com/watch?v=QfbHixakFTg  (Almunia - Electro Blues)

And a bit of "heavy" electronic:
youtube.com/watch?v=7oa9cbRP0jo  (Jeremiah Kane - All Or Nothing)
youtube.com/watch?v=u0Z5eO6wkSs  (Tokyo Rose - Heat)
youtube.com/watch?v=tYedIZ_UM0k  (Dr.Trippy - Invasion By Osmosis)

P.S. Currently choosing from these: Tin HIFI T3, **** ****, RevoNext QT2, CCA C10 (maybe other KZ models suitable for these types of music), EO-IG955 (Samsung Galaxy S8/9/10 pack-in headphones, AFAIK they are kind of balanced) and possibly TFZ T2 in case of discount.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Is it me that do not read enough here...but T3 aren't as highly praised than T2???
> 
> ....wich was like the last year ****, something that people just cannot stop to share their love about.
> 
> ...



I would absolutely love to try the T3 (and get that eye-candy of a cable), having loved the T2, but yeah, the price is around $94 CAD, which is wayyyyyyyyyyyy out of my budget. Once a sale hits, I'll check the prices again and if they lower to at LEAST the price of the T2 $68, then I MIGHT pull the trigger... but since I'm enjoying the Monoprice MP80 and its available signatures, I'm certainly in no rush at all.


----------



## Danfish98

Received my pair of **** today. Prelim thoughts after a quick 10 minute listen are they're definitely power hungry, those red tips are dumb, and every bass head should buy them immediately. Not sure about the mids or highs yet, they sounded a bit dry out of the box, but we'll see what happens post burn in. Even if burn in does nothing these will be my go to when I'm in a mood for great sub bass.


----------



## stryed

rokko1337 said:


> Looks like I need to reconsider **** and read some reviews again. Btw I'm gonna listen them through Mi MIX 2S directly (output power up to 4w as said in SoC description) and when on the go - through BTI-031 bluetooth adapter (it has PAM8908 amp with 25mW @ 16 oHm per channel). Not sure about KZ ZS4 most say it's V-shaped trash with bloated bus, grain mids and harsh treble, only isolation is good part of them.



The **** does sound a tad grainy, probably due to specific recordings. It's defintely not as smooth as the IT01 which seems to have in-built dampened resolution with filters (I have recently removed and will replace with micropore or orignal filters), while other lower res IEMs I have cannot show graininess if they wanted to. Will keep on listening, so far still impressed.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SomeEntityThing said:


> I would absolutely love to try the T3 (and get that eye-candy of a cable), having loved the T2, but yeah, the price is around $94 CAD, which is wayyyyyyyyyyyy out of my budget. Once a sale hits, I'll check the prices again and if they lower to at LEAST the price of the T2 $68, then I MIGHT pull the trigger... but since I'm enjoying the Monoprice MP80 and its available signatures, I'm certainly in no rush at all.


About T3, just the cable worth the buy IMO I want more of them.....cause they make shine any iem or earbuds I use them with. Real high quality copper-silver mixed cable here. For the sound need more listening, wich is why I ask for more impressions....and praise?

They are more accurate sounding and balanced than T2, but im a mid centric guy....and even if upper mids is harsher with T2, the mid are fuller. All this to take with grain of salt, only 2h listening!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac




----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, another review....it just never stop sorry-not-sorry!
> 
> This is the post hyped CCA C10 review, up on headfi and No BS HERE
> 
> ...



Like this kind of honest review.
I also said C10 is good and balance, but no way can compete with $100 iem or above, and after using Kanas Pro as daily driver, that mid bass bleed is just too much (even though maybe quite good in their class). So coincidence, i also prefer **** much too, as well as T2.


----------



## Bartig

Just going to ask this... has anyone of you found great, *dedicated* (highly) affordable Bluetooth-with-chord sports earphones?


----------



## H T T

I searched this thread and no mention of the RE-600? Something is wrong with that. So, I will address it by nominating the Hifiman RE-600.


----------



## Slater (Apr 19, 2019)

H T T said:


> I searched this thread and no mention of the RE-600? Something is wrong with that. So, I will address it by nominating the Hifiman RE-600.



The reason is that the thread wasn’t always the best sub-$100. It was lower, and the thread creator raised the limit to $100 within the last year. So 90% of the thread is lower budget ChiFi. And by the time it was raised, RE-600 is a really old model (2013).

Also, you may want to mention which RE-600 you’re nominating: RE-600 v1 or RE-600 v2.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

H T T said:


> I searched this thread and no mention of the RE-600? Something is wrong with that. So, I will address it by nominating the Hifiman RE-600.


I'm allergic to Hifiman....and its a condition that worsenen with the time.
But perhaps they sound great....will see if there multiple positive impression. was thinking RE-400 is the one to get in sub-100$ line. 
in fact, the list need BIG update....
when i have hours to pass on this I will do it.


----------



## H T T

Slater said:


> The reason is that the thread wasn’t always the best sub-$100. It was lower, and the thread creator raised the limit to $100 within the last year. So 90% of the thread is lower budget ChiFi. And by the time it was raised, RE-600 is a really old model (2013).
> 
> Also, you may want to mention which RE-600 you’re nominating: RE-600 v1 or RE-600 v2.



Ahhh! That could explain the omission. Thanks for the insight.

The RE-600 may be a few years old, but performance for under $100... Look how the decades old Sennheiser 600 models/ AKG700 models/BD DT770,880, and990 models still dominate the full-size headphones conversations. Classics are, well, classic! 

 I have the V-2model.


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 19, 2019)

BQEYZ KB100 review is up.

It's another keeper!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews#review-21937


----------



## trellus

richario said:


> I threw that cable out,  first time I used it got scorching hot really quickly. I have a 5 usb port charger that I throw each.on a separate cable. I hope mine was a bad unit and you don't have the same problem! The BT20's themselves I love, they are now my daily driver paired with the AS10.



Yeah, bad QC or bad luck of the draw? My two-head cable that came with it works normally, for what it’s worth.


----------



## Veyska

Veyska said:


> Haven't had a chance to try 'em yet (picked them up from the post office earlier today but was busy all evening), but I like that the TRN BT20 comes with a split USB charging cable.  Nice touch I hadn't expected.


Hm.  Not giving up on them yet, but so far not entirely sold on the BT20.  Sound quality's great and once I figured out the right song and dance to get them connected they've worked great, but basically from the second I put them on they're somewhere between "pinchy clip-on earring" and "not uncomfortable pressure but not something that fades out of awareness either".  Exactly where varies, though it's never outright painful or even extremely uncomfortable.  Don't have any heat guns or hair-driers in the apartment so I'm trying to stretch them out a bit, we'll see how that goes, but the battery case bits also rub against the ear pieces of my glasses and while it's not audible I can *feel* it and it's a tad distracting.  If I'd bought local or from Amazon (direct, not imported) I think I'd return but if I decide I'm not satisfied I'll probably just sell them forward or trade them here.

On a related note, recommendations for with-wires Bluetooth cable adapters or should I just side-/downgrade and get the BT10 (slightly newer/better Bluetooth than the BT3, assuming I've not gotten my model names mixed up again) or the latest and "greatest" KZ for slightly cheaper and smaller form factor?  (Not terribly interested in adapters into which you plug headphone cables, my theory is if I'm going to get stuck with the downsides of Bluetooth I might as well get the benefits, though a dongle with a much shorter headphone cable might be acceptable.)


----------



## NeonHD

Danfish98 said:


> Received my pair of **** today. every bass head should buy them immediately.



I think the majority would disagree with that statement...


----------



## NeonHD

Man I don't know what is wrong with the locals these days, last year so many people bought my budget chi-fi offerings that I posted on my local classifieds, this year it's like a graveyard. I've been constantly reposting my ads for the past 6 months already and nobody has ever genuinely wanted to buy my IEMs. I guess everyone has got their go-to earphones now...

I got so many IEMs in my drawer that I don't need now lol.


----------



## maxxevv

NeonHD said:


> Man I don't know what is wrong with the locals these days, last year so many people bought my budget chi-fi offerings that I posted on my local classifieds, this year it's like a graveyard. I've been constantly reposting my ads for the past 6 months already and nobody has ever genuinely wanted to buy my IEMs. I guess everyone has got their go-to earphones now...
> 
> I got so many IEMs in my drawer that I don't need now lol.



Maybe they discovered Aliexpress / Gearbest / JD too .....


----------



## FastAndClean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> About T3, just the cable worth the buy IMO I want more of them.....cause they make shine any iem or earbuds I use them with. Real high quality copper-silver mixed cable here. For the sound need more listening, wich is why I ask for more impressions....and praise?
> 
> They are more accurate sounding and balanced than T2, but im a mid centric guy....and even if upper mids is harsher with T2, the mid are fuller. All this to take with grain of salt, only 2h listening!


the cable is 8$, i can give you a link, it seems like you like the bling


----------



## Wiljen

Simgot EM2 review is up on my blog,  Nice change of pace from standard Chifi big V signature.   MTW5 review will be posted shortly too.  It needs some EQ but not bad at $29 and I really like the stereo calling feature rather than cutting back to one ear.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FastAndClean said:


> the cable is 8$, i can give you a link, it seems like you like the bling


what, really 8 freakin'dollars???

yes sir, give me the link please.

And its not because I wear Grillz with diamonds on it while I listen to my Focal Utopia Tournaire Gold-Diamond, that I like the bling. Gold and diamonds make the sound more brilliant.

No but seriously, I find this cable to pair great with any iem I try, so conductivity is surely stable and top notch. I don't like its ear hook tough. Wich is why I will destroy it if I buy it for 8$.


----------



## FastAndClean (Apr 20, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what, really 8 freakin'dollars???
> 
> yes sir, give me the link please.
> 
> ...


it is rebranded TRN 8 core cable
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...896fce00054b551f7&onelink_page_to=ITEM_DETAIL
here the TRN with tin t2


here is the stock Tin T3 cable, they use the same wire


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

OKAY!

THIS cable. Barely buy it like 10 times and suggest it blindly to anyone. 

Thanks for opening my eyes about it. (will stop saying its a costy cable that came with T3)

And order one ASAP


----------



## SomeEntityThing

FastAndClean said:


> it is rebranded TRN 8 core cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...896fce00054b551f7&onelink_page_to=ITEM_DETAIL
> here the TRN with tin t2
> 
> here is the stock Tin T3 cable, they use the same wire



To me, the TRRS end and Y-splitter on the T3 looks different than the TRN 8 Core, so I'm not entirely sure if the T3 is just a rebrand.

Then again, I only own the TRN 8 Core and not the T3 so I'm probably not as qualified as you to make a claim. If the T3 cable really is just the TRN, it's quite the sweet treat, and the added chin slider is a cherry on top. I like the TRN cable a lot even if it's a little short and apparently, as someone else pointed out on another thread, has some kind of soldering issue that hinders it from being the best sounding it can be(?). It's thick, uses preformed ear hooks, and looks fantastic. Good on TinHifi for including what seems to be a HUGE improvement over the T2's cable!


----------



## ShakyJake

DocHoliday said:


> BQEYZ KB100 review is up.
> 
> It's another keeper!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb100.23369/reviews#review-21937



Great review, as usual. I like how you point to the actual tracks (and timestamps) to characterize what you are looking for.


----------



## richario

trellus said:


> Yeah, bad QC or bad luck of the draw? My two-head cable that came with it works normally, for what it’s worth.


Good to hear, I'm hoping mine was just poor quality control. Still super impressed with the BT20 though, tempted to get a second pair and ZS7...


----------



## DocHoliday

ShakyJake said:


> Great review, as usual.



Thanks for the feedback, Jake. Much appreciated.



ShakyJake said:


> I like how you point to the actual tracks (and timestamps) to characterize what you are looking for.



I figure it's the most communicative way to tell the reader specifically what I'm looking for and specifically where the earphone succeeds or fails (regarding sound).

Glad you found it helpful.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Apr 20, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> To me, the TRRS end and Y-splitter on the T3 looks different than the TRN 8 Core, so I'm not entirely sure if the T3 is just a rebrand.
> 
> Then again, I only own the TRN 8 Core and not the T3 so I'm probably not as qualified as you to make a claim. If the T3 cable really is just the TRN, it's quite the sweet treat, and the added chin slider is a cherry on top. I like the TRN cable a lot even if it's a little short and apparently, as someone else pointed out on another thread, has some kind of soldering issue that hinders it from being the best sounding it can be(?). It's thick, uses preformed ear hooks, and looks fantastic. Good on TinHifi for including what seems to be a HUGE improvement over the T2's cable!




I know who OEM'ed the cable for Tin Audio T3, BUT I can't mention their name in this forum because this company is banned by Head-Fi. I think you should know by now which company this is. The name starts with the letter "Y" and ends with letter "o".

You can buy the same cable from their AliExpress store but the connectors are better than those used on T3's.

I tune earphones for TRN and I know their company inside-out. Therefore, I can assure you that Tin Audio isn't using TRN cable.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Apr 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> it is rebranded TRN 8 core cable
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...896fce00054b551f7&onelink_page_to=ITEM_DETAIL
> here the TRN with tin t2
> 
> here is the stock Tin T3 cable, they use the same wire



I can bet my life that TRN isn't supplying cables to Tin Audio. Both company owners don't even know each other. Well, Mr Chen of TRN did hear about their T2 selling very well overseas. That's all he knows about Tin Audio.

I hate it when people start to speculate without thorough knowledge of what's going on.


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> I can bet my life that TRN isn't supplying cables to Tin Audio. Both company owners don't even know each other. Well, Mr Chen of TRN did hear about their T2 selling very well overseas. That's all he knows about Tin Audio.
> 
> I hate it when people start to speculate without thorough knowledge of what's going on.


it is obvious that both of them are buying the same wire


----------



## archdawg

KopiOkaya said:


> I know who OEM'ed the cable for Tin Audio T3, BUT I can't mention their name in this forum because this company is banned by Head-Fi. I think you should know by now which company this is. The name starts with the letter "Y" and ends with letter "o".
> 
> You can buy the same cable from their AliExpress store but the connectors are better than those used on T3's.



I don't own the T3 but use the cable from that banned company on my T2, MUCH better quality than the original one. I ordered another 16 core cable with MMCX connectors from the same company some weeks ago and can't wait to compare them.


----------



## audionab

Just recieved my tin audio t2 from sale 
my question is which tips you all fellow tin t2 users are using?


----------



## archdawg

audionab said:


> Just recieved my tin audio t2 from sale
> my question is which tips you all fellow tin t2 users are using?



Silicon double flange, personal preference on the T2, YMMV.


----------



## jibberish

audionab said:


> Just recieved my tin audio t2 from sale
> my question is which tips you all fellow tin t2 users are using?


KZ Starlines work best for me with the T2. Auvios and RHA double flange silicones have also worked pretty well, but the Starlines have been the most comfortable when wearing them cable up, and made the low end sound a bit fuller.


----------



## Slater

jibberish said:


> KZ Starlines work best for me with the T2. Auvios and RHA double flange silicones have also worked pretty well, but the Starlines have been the most comfortable when wearing them cable up, and made the low end sound a bit fuller.



+1


----------



## audionab

jibberish said:


> KZ Starlines work best for me with the T2. Auvios and RHA double flange silicones have also worked pretty well, but the Starlines have been the most comfortable when wearing them cable up, and made the low end sound a bit fuller.


yep starline worked for me thanks, i also tried double flanged tips they reduced the low end but improved isolation also the foam tips with t2 are great


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> yep starline worked for me thanks, i also tried double flanged tips they reduced the low end but improved isolation also the foam tips with t2 are great



Sony MH755 tips work well too


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Alright, this is a kind of embarrassing question for someone like me who's owned the TinHifi T2 for so many months now, but I'm starting to wonder if I've been wearing them over the ear with the left and right MMCX cable ends on the wrong way. Right now, the red earpiece (which I put in my left ear) has the left cable attached to it, and the blue earpiece (which I put in my right ear) has the right cable attached to it. Can anyone please confirm the correct way, because I've garnered conflicting answers from a variety of people... maybe because the way you connect the cables doesn't really matter in the ear? What if I've been wearing the earpieces themselves in the wrong ears this whole time? So confused!


----------



## SomeEntityThing

audionab said:


> Just recieved my tin audio t2 from sale
> my question is which tips you all fellow tin t2 users are using?


I use the KZ Starlines, Spinfits (CP100 small I believe), and foam tips (both generic ones from AliExpress and the ones that came with the T2).


----------



## archdawg (Apr 21, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> Alright, this is a kind of embarrassing question for someone like me who's owned the TinHifi T2 for so many months now, but I'm starting to wonder if I've been wearing them over the ear with the left and right MMCX cable ends on the wrong way. Right now, the red earpiece (which I put in my left ear) has the left cable attached to it, and the blue earpiece (which I put in my right ear) has the right cable attached to it. Can anyone please confirm the correct way, because I've garnered conflicting answers from a variety of people... maybe because the way you connect the cables doesn't really matter in the ear? What if I've been wearing the earpieces themselves in the wrong ears this whole time? So confused!



As long as your IEMs and cables have been wired correctly internally (drivers, connectors, ...) and you're using the correct sides of your cable (L-R) you're fine with MMCX connectors (there's only one phase-correct way to connect them).
(IEMs with two-pin connectors are a different story, depending on how you connect the two pins you could end up with inverted phases in one or both IEMs.)


----------



## SomeEntityThing

archdawg said:


> and you're using the correct sides of you cable (L-R))



This is what I'm asking about. What are the correct sides for the cables?


----------



## assassin10000

SomeEntityThing said:


> This is what I'm asking about. What are the correct sides for the cables?



Typically blue is left and red is right. If listening from a device which can change channel balance you can set it to all left (or right) to verify.

Doesn't matter the color on the T2 itself. Wear it however is best for you.


----------



## archdawg

Right side is marked red.


----------



## Slater

SomeEntityThing said:


> Alright, this is a kind of embarrassing question for someone like me who's owned the TinHifi T2 for so many months now, but I'm starting to wonder if I've been wearing them over the ear with the left and right MMCX cable ends on the wrong way. Right now, the red earpiece (which I put in my left ear) has the left cable attached to it, and the blue earpiece (which I put in my right ear) has the right cable attached to it. Can anyone please confirm the correct way, because I've garnered conflicting answers from a variety of people... maybe because the way you connect the cables doesn't really matter in the ear? What if I've been wearing the earpieces themselves in the wrong ears this whole time? So confused!



You always go by the cable, because that’s where your ‘source’ comes from.

So on the cable, blue is left and red is right.

If you are wearing the T2 down, you’ll plug the blue (L) cable into the blue (L) T2 shell, and the red (R) cable into the red (R) shell.

However, to wear them up you must swap the T2 shells but not the cable. Therefore, you would plug the blue (L) cable into the red shell, and the red (R) cable into the blue shell.

I hope that helps.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

assassin10000 said:


> Typically blue is left and red is right. If listening from a device which can change channel balance you can set it to all left (or right) to verify.
> 
> Doesn't matter the color on the T2 itself. Wear it however is best for you.





archdawg said:


> Right side is marked red.





Slater said:


> You always go by the cable, because that’s where your ‘source’ comes from.
> 
> So on the cable, blue is left and red is right.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the responses. I'll try to remember going by the cable!


----------



## stryed (Apr 21, 2019)

****...bravo!
After ear tip swapping -the originals are very unique and useful), the sub bass and nice treble that's detailed without sibilance, along with great sound stage make these at under 20eu, an incredible offer.

Harder to drive than most, but with a nice remote with volume control, these are my new travel buddies when I don't want to risk losing my IT01 . It replaces my KZ ZS6.
It might lack the timber and the microdetails of my IT01, but I'm a sucker for soundstage, it does subass and treble right. Separation and precision is added feat made possible with the large stage. A tad grainy sometimes, is the only cons that's really dependant on the source


----------



## slappomatt

Thanks to you enablers here I now have ****, CCA C10, and ZSR PRO on the way. hopefully I will like at least one of them. want something clean and laid back mids with lots of bass. My current IEM is VJJB v1 which has good bass but the mids are a bit grainy and veiled IMO.


----------



## Slater (Apr 21, 2019)

slappomatt said:


> Thanks to you enablers here I now have ****, CCA C10, and ZSR PRO on the way. hopefully I will like at least one of them. want something clean and laid back mids with lots of bass. My current IEM is VJJB v1 which has good bass but the mids are a bit grainy and veiled IMO.



If you’re coming from the VJJB, you’re ears are gonna be blown off. Everything on your list are solid budget choices. You’re not going to be disappointed.

My only concern is one of the IEMs in your list really needs an amplifier to sound best (also the odd looking red colored stock tips are a gimmicky pile of rubbish). I’m not allowed to say which one though, but you’ll figure it out. Hopefully you have an amp. It’s not necessary for the other 2, as they sound perfectly fine driven from anything including a phone.


----------



## slappomatt (Apr 21, 2019)

My phone is a LG G6+ with quad dac which I am told is better than most when it comes to difficult to drive headphones, but I also have the AAA 788 and the Vali2 in my sig. kinda want to get a portable amp at some point in my wallet draining obsession.

also I am getting these for home use as much as portable use. My full size headphones are pretty much all open back and the WAF is low. IEM's along with a longer nice balanced cable should be great at not pissing off the wife when shes sleeping.


----------



## Slater (Apr 22, 2019)

My take on the CCA C10:

https://www.audioreviews.org/cca-c10-clear-concept-audio-review/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/reviews#review-21942
Sorry, no FR graphs (yet) or comparisons. Just straightforward and to the point.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

slappomatt said:


> My phone is a LG G6+ with quad dac which I am told is better than most when it comes to difficult to drive headphones, but I also have the AAA 788 and the Vali2 in my sig. kinda want to get a portable amp at some point in my wallet draining obsession.
> 
> also I am getting these for home use as much as portable use. My full size headphones are pretty much all open back and the WAF is low. IEM's along with a longer nice balanced cable should be great at not pissing off the wife when shes sleeping.



If you have rooted your G6+ then the so called earphones can be easily driven by Viper (v2.7) and Ainur. Use level 2 gain on viper. With G6 you might not even need level 2 tbh. Recommend this to all Android users who are on tight budget and want to use these piezo beauties. Can share my Viper set-up with them.

To sum it up the setup is Viper+Ainur+Neutron/Poweramp/highres music player. I use Neutron.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> My take on the CCA C10:
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/cca-c10-clear-concept-audio-review/
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/reviews#review-21942
> Sorry, no FR graphs (yet) or comparisons. Just straightforward and to the point.


Great review. I missed one detail: Did you "burn in" your C10s before the review. I and others found that it "mellowed" at 100+ hours. Out of the box, I found the bass rather "boomy".


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> Great review. I missed one detail: Did you "burn in" your C10s before the review. I and others found that it "mellowed" at 100+ hours. Out of the box, I found the bass rather "boomy".



Thanks, and yeah I’ve had the C10 for over a month before writing the review


----------



## NeonHD

Novice question, what is actually a "u-shaped sound signature"? I mean, U is basically a V shape, so do they mean the same thing?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

NeonHD said:


> Novice question, what is actually a "u-shaped sound signature"? I mean, U is basically a V shape, so do they mean the same thing?


V usually means mids recessed quite a bit in regards to both bass and treble. 
U shape means mids are slightly recessed in relation to bass and treble. 

Lots of subjectivity in it all imo.


----------



## NeonHD

BadReligionPunk said:


> V usually means mids recessed quite a bit in regards to both bass and treble.
> U shape means mids are slightly recessed in relation to bass and treble.
> 
> Lots of subjectivity in it all imo.



Oh okay I see, just wanted to know how most people use the term.


----------



## dondonut (Apr 22, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> Thank you for the responses. I'll try to remember going by the cable!



You can always check at https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php 

This wonderful website has a few useful and fun headphone tests, amongst which is a channel test to determine the left and right channel. I recommend everyone to check it out, novice and veteran alike


----------



## SomeEntityThing

dondonut said:


> You can always check at https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php
> 
> This wonderful website has a few useful and fun headphone tests, amongst which is a channel test to determine the left and right channel. I recommend everyone to check it out, novice and veteran alike



(Ooooh, your link wasn't working for me the first few times I clicked it, but now it is. Odd...)

But funnily enough, I was using that site yesterday with a bunch of my IEMs, playing around with many of the tests available - definitely a lot of fun and a great resource! I've used it in the past to check for polarity and whatnot when I got a little paranoid about my KZ ZSN too, lol.


----------



## dondonut

SomeEntityThing said:


> (Ooooh, your link wasn't working for me the first few times I clicked it, but now it is. Odd...)
> 
> But funnily enough, I was using that site yesterday with a bunch of my IEMs, playing around with many of the tests available - definitely a lot of fun and a great resource! I've used it in the past to check for polarity and whatnot when I got a little paranoid about my KZ ZSN too, lol.



You're right, interpunction was the issue! Noticed right after posting and edited to get the link working. Indeed fun website, used it quite a bit in the past and like to run the tests when I get new gear. Still sad my emi ci880 came with heavy channel imbalance which was when I first used that website


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> My take on the CCA C10:
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/cca-c10-clear-concept-audio-review/
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/reviews#review-21942
> Sorry, no FR graphs (yet) or comparisons. Just straightforward and to the point.



Nice review! I'm curious, have you noticed a difference between black and grey starlines as you specifically mention the tips being the black ones in your review?

It may  have been discussed in the past and haven't searched the forum yet, currently on the train. I'm asking cus I'm pretty sure I have multiple pairs of both colors in my tip collection


----------



## Slater (Apr 22, 2019)

dondonut said:


> Nice review! I'm curious, have you noticed a difference between black and grey starlines as you specifically mention the tips being the black ones in your review?
> 
> It may  have been discussed in the past and haven't searched the forum yet, currently on the train. I'm asking cus I'm pretty sure I have multiple pairs of both colors in my tip collection



It was briefly discussed a long time ago, when KZ switched from the grey color to the black color. But it’s not a topic that comes up too often.

Believe it or not, there’s actually *3* different Starlines.

The original grey ones are ‘thick’, and are made from a stiffer silicone. It also has a ‘grainy’ surface texture to them that seems to grip my ear canals better and stay in place.

The original black ones are basically like the grey ones. Still the same thickness and grainy texture. The difference (besides the color) is that the silicone is a little softer. Not much, but definitely noticeable.

The ‘new’ Starlines are black as well, but noticeably thinner and made from much softer and more flexible silicone. I think they 1st came on the ZS4 but I don’t remember for sure. I have seen them on other models since the ZS4.

The newest black ones are the most comfortable to me, due to being thinner and more flexible.

Hopefully, we’ll be able to buy the newest ones separately. If and when that happens, you unfortunately wouldn’t be able to tell which is which from seller photos though. You’d have to examine the newer black ones in person (side by side with the original black ones) to make sure.

I am not sure if there’s a sound difference between the 3 versions. In theory there should be. But I’d suspect the difference is small. The external size, overall shape, and inner bore is the same.

The primary difference is comfort. The newest black one is most comfortable to me, but it slides out easier. The old grey one stays in place like kung fu death grip.


----------



## slappomatt

so kinda OT but I am trying to decide on a system here. My desktop Dac/Amp is XLR and I dont yet own a portable amp. I want to get a XLR balanced adapter to either 2.5 or 4.4 for IEM's. I am liking 4.4 mainly for durability, but not sure which is more popular currently. If I go with 4.4 are there good budget portable dac/amps available, or will I be better off with 2.5mm? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## maxxevv

slappomatt said:


> so kinda OT but I am trying to decide on a system here. My desktop Dac/Amp is XLR and I dont yet own a portable amp. I want to get a XLR balanced adapter to either 2.5 or 4.4 for IEM's. I am liking 4.4 mainly for durability, but not sure which is more popular currently. If I go with 4.4 are there good budget portable dac/amps available, or will I be better off with 2.5mm? Thanks for any insight.


As it is now, the 2.5mm chain is cheaper overall. Both for cables and DAC/ DAPs available. 

I use a 4 pin XLR to 2.5mm TRRS adaptor for my desktop amp and a Sabaj Da3 with 2.5mm balanced output for my at work duties.  

As such it allows a lot of flexibility in swapping as 2.5mm TRRS female to 3.5mm SE male adaptors are quite easy to get, so I can always fall back on my handphone with a simple adaptor should I need/want to. 

Not so easy with 4.4mm Pentacon.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> It was briefly discussed a long time ago, when KZ switched from the grey color to the black color. But it’s not a topic that comes up too often.
> 
> Believe it or not, there’s actually *3* different Starlines.
> 
> ...


Yup!...So true! I got the grey and black older versions, plus the newer version(s) as well.
They do alter the sound coming out of any of my KZ's. This has been a factor in my KZ collection for more than several years now. ...Not even talked about much because of their identical looks!


----------



## NeonHD

Anyone else getting tired of their QT2?? I used to praise them for their soundstage, but honestly it really isn't that big when compared to my ED9, esp in terms of width. My ED9, a $10 IEM, still has a more holographic soundstage than the QT2. The only thing the QT2 does better than the ED9 is in instrument separation and layering. Also, the ED9 (bronze filters) is generally more "open" sounding, with less congested mids and more a sparkly airy treble. It seems that every now and then I always go back to my ED9, which should really say a lot about them.


----------



## MrDelicious

Any idea if these are the same as Pai Audio DR2/Hill Audio Altair? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...lgo_pvid=7d63fabb-ddf2-442d-a608-cbbdb0b14046


----------



## BubbaJay

I bought some Linsoul T2s just for fun to see if they are as good as people say and I have to say they are.  I was very surprised that they sound as good maybe even better than my Future Sonic Spectrum G10 and R2A.  They have a very good soundstage and more bass than I was expecting, along with clean mids and highs.  For $50 I don't see very many in that price range hanging with these, very solid IEM imo.


----------



## CoiL (Apr 23, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> V usually means mids recessed quite a bit in regards to both bass and treble.
> U shape means mids are slightly recessed in relation to bass and treble.
> 
> Lots of subjectivity in it all imo.


For me, U-shape signature means that mids are neutral (clear and detailed) but sub-bass and high treble slightly boosted compared to mids, so, that mids get "one seat back" and might sound slightly recessed to some.
For me IT01 is good example of U-shaped signature - it doesn`t lack neither in male or female vocals... but with some midrange instruments could lack slightly in natural timbre and warmth.

But yeah, U-shaped meaning is very subjective and often misinterpreted.



Slater said:


> My take on the CCA C10:
> 
> https://www.audioreviews.org/cca-c10-clear-concept-audio-review/
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-c10.23517/reviews#review-21942
> Sorry, no FR graphs (yet) or comparisons. Just straightforward and to the point.


Great review. Don`t feel sorry about FR graphs - they show only one part (mainly sound signature) of the whole picture and are just extra for good review. 
Btw, are You still going to use iMM-6 or got something better?


----------



## jibberish

NeonHD said:


> Anyone else getting tired of their QT2?? I used to praise them for their soundstage, but honestly it really isn't that big when compared to my ED9, esp in terms of width. My ED9, a $10 IEM, still has a more holographic soundstage than the QT2. The only thing the QT2 does better than the ED9 is in instrument separation and layering. Also, the ED9 (bronze filters) is generally more "open" sounding, with less congested mids and more a sparkly airy treble. It seems that every now and then I always go back to my ED9, which should really say a lot about them.


ED9 is such a great budget IEM. I just despise that cable so much. If ED9 ever gets a "pro" model with a nicer cable I'd order it immediately.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Great review. Don`t feel sorry about FR graphs - they show only one part (mainly sound signature) of the whole picture and are just extra for good review.
> Btw, are You still going to use iMM-6 or got something better?



Thanks 

I only have an imm6, but would love to get an IEC-compliant coupler later. Maybe one of these days!


----------



## nxnje

My take on the KZ AS06 and on the forgotten TRN V80s which i had the chance to get as a new pair because my old pair was defective.

KZ AS06: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?cat=14
TRN V80: https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=366


----------



## NeonHD

jibberish said:


> ED9 is such a great budget IEM. I just despise that cable so much. If ED9 ever gets a "pro" model with a nicer cable I'd order it immediately.



Or even better, if ED9 could become a 2-pin detachable IEM, that'd be the ideal.


----------



## Cevisi

KopiOkaya said:


> I know who OEM'ed the cable for Tin Audio T3, BUT I can't mention their name in this forum because this company is banned by Head-Fi. I think you should know by now which company this is. The name starts with the letter "Y" and ends with letter "o".
> 
> You can buy the same cable from their AliExpress store but the connectors are better than those used on T3's.
> 
> I tune earphones for TRN and I know their company inside-out. Therefore, I can assure you that Tin Audio isn't using TRN cable.


Why are they banned


----------



## Cevisi

Dani157 said:


> If you have rooted your G6+ then the so called earphones can be easily driven by Viper (v2.7) and Ainur. Use level 2 gain on viper. With G6 you might not even need level 2 tbh. Recommend this to all Android users who are on tight budget and want to use these piezo beauties. Can share my Viper set-up with them.
> 
> To sum it up the setup is Viper+Ainur+Neutron/Poweramp/highres music player. I use Neutron.


What does ainur do the rest i know


----------



## mochill

Damn , the Intime sora light is banging great value


----------



## slappomatt

just got the CCA C10 from amazon today. initial impressions are decent. sound is good, kind of surprised how much bass there is for a "balanced" tuned IEM. fit seemed decent although this is my first larger size IEM and something about it was making me nauseous


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Cevisi said:


> Why are they banned


The first link in Slater's signature should explain everything.


----------



## KimChee

Just got my KZ ZS7...hate that it only comes in Blue so swapped the faceplate with my Black ZS6...


----------



## Slater

KimChee said:


> Just got my KZ ZS7...hate that it only comes in Blue so swapped the faceplate with my Black ZS6...



All black is nice looking. Very stealth

Although I think the stock blue color is awesome too.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Cevisi said:


> What does ainur do the rest i know


Ainur is an audio mod. It replaces all audio mixer files and enhances sound at system level. It's a no bs mod. You can learn more about them here - https://www.google.com/amp/s/forum....d/software/soundmod-ainur-audio-t3450516/amp/


----------



## Cevisi

Dani157 said:


> Ainur is an audio mod. It replaces all audio mixer files and enhances sound at system level. It's a no bs mod. You can learn more about them here - https://www.google.com/amp/s/forum....d/software/soundmod-ainur-audio-t3450516/amp/


Aha ok thanks i dont like viper it just sucks my akku doe ainur this too ?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Cevisi said:


> Aha ok thanks i dont like viper it just sucks my akku doe ainur this too ?


Nah. Ainur is a system level mod. You can choose any compatible DSP. James DSP/Viper etc.


----------



## Cevisi

Dani157 said:


> Nah. Ainur is a system level mod. You can choose any compatible DSP. James DSP/Viper etc.


I think i will give it a try is it easy to get rid of it


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Cevisi said:


> I think i will give it a try is it easy to get rid of it


Yeah. You can also edit User options file to achieve bitperfect playback and much more.


----------



## slappomatt

Tried some different tips to see if it helped with comfort and it makes a difference. what really surprised me was how much tips effect the sound. the smallest tips made.  the thick bass completely go away. tried several sets and found one with good balance of fit and sound.


----------



## Cevisi

slappomatt said:


> Tried some different tips to see if it helped with comfort and it makes a difference. what really surprised me was how much tips effect the sound. the smallest tips made.  the thick bass completely go away. tried several sets and found one with good balance of fit and sound.


I you want less bass but good isolation try foam


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Looking for IEM around $80-100. Want a balanced/neutral sounding earpieces as I have tons of V-shaped buds. Wouldn't mind if the signature is slightly lively as these will be primarily used for music on the go. Current daily driver is ****, also have ZSN and C10. Current shortlist is C16 would love to know about other options. Sadly can't buy Final Audio, Pioneer, and Advanced in my country due to exorbitant shipping charges. Should I wait for BQEYZ planars which are supposed to launch soon?


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

I have had the C10 for a couple months and liked it, much better than the TRN V80, but recently got the **** and wow, the highs remind me of my Somic V4 which I have a lot of good memories of. Except, the **** is just better in every way. An absolute must buy if you listen to classical music in particular. C10 is wayy to smooth. **** is a gem

To bad I'm already getting noticeable ringing in my ears in quiet environments at 18 years of age...


----------



## RolledOff

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> I have had the C10 for a couple months and liked it, much better than the TRN V80, but recently got the **** and wow, the highs remind me of my Somic V4 which I have a lot of good memories of. Except, the **** is just better in every way. An absolute must buy if you listen to classical music in particular. C10 is wayy to smooth. **** is a gem
> 
> To bad I'm already getting noticeable ringing in my ears in quiet environments at 18 years of age...


reminds me of Baby Driver movie
he got it in an accident
btw, **** is also my favorite for classical pieces


----------



## Slater (Apr 24, 2019)

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Too bad I'm already getting noticeable ringing in my ears in quiet environments at 18 years of age...



As a tinnitus sufferer, I feel your pain (or should I say hear your pain).

For me, IEMs (specifically those with BAs) aggravates it. I’ve found that earbuds and headphones affect it much less. And obviously lower the volume whenever possible.

Just something to think about.


----------



## toddy0191

Slater said:


> As a tinnitus sufferer, I feel your pain (or should I say hear your pain).
> 
> For me, IEMs (specifically those with BAs) aggravates it. I’ve found that earbuds and headphones affect it much less. And obviously lower the volume whenever possible.
> 
> Just something to think about.



Weirdly I've found the exact opposite in that my single ba etymotics have less impact on any tinitus as they isolate so well I can keep the volume a lot lower whilst still hearing everything.


----------



## Sylmar

MrDelicious said:


> Any idea if these are the same as Pai Audio DR2/Hill Audio Altair? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DIY...lgo_pvid=7d63fabb-ddf2-442d-a608-cbbdb0b14046



I recognize these as Tiandirenhe DIY TD1 but I've seen it under different names. They are pretty good for the price, only could do with some more detail retrieval and tighter bass but for the price it is enjoyable. I really like their weight and the fact that they look far more expensive that they are.


----------



## KimChee

I do like the blue, but black is my favorite color, and I’ll wear these out often so I’d rather keep it nice and low key, kind of blends in with my hair color.  






Slater said:


> All black is nice looking. Very stealth
> 
> Although I think the stock blue color is awesome too.


----------



## Nimweth

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> I have had the C10 for a couple months and liked it, much better than the TRN V80, but recently got the **** and wow, the highs remind me of my Somic V4 which I have a lot of good memories of. Except, the **** is just better in every way. An absolute must buy if you listen to classical music in particular. C10 is wayy to smooth. **** is a gem
> To bad I'm already getting noticeable ringing in my ears in quiet environments at 18 years of age...


Yes, I like the **** for classical as well. It's up there with the C16 for this genre. Wonderful soundstage and good detail, neutral mids.


----------



## nxnje

My take on the KZ ZSN PRO! Great SQ and great build quality, alongside with great fitting and isolation.
Check the full review if you want some more in-depth details.

https://yourstingyfriend.altervista.org/?p=398


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I like the **** for classical as well. It's up there with the C16 for this genre. Wonderful soundstage and good detail, neutral mids.


**** for classical music?
If you like to hear  bass, mids and treble of piano (and other instruments) in all different places for that very fun 3-D sound - then sure!


----------



## Danfish98

My **** review...
The simple and quick version is these are amazing and you should buy them immediately.  I've had what is probably a fairly typical experience with chi-fi.  First I was blown away that I had so many options with multiple drivers and detachable cables and all kinds of things that seemed like they should be far more expensive.  Having only experienced IEMs from Klipsch/Monster/other well known but generally low quality for the price Best Buy fare, chi-fi sounded amazing.  Then with so many options, most being a flavor of the week/month shortly after their release followed by critical reviews coming in after that, I started to become disappointed.  The **** seemed similarly flavor of the monthish but I figured the piezo tweeter was something I hadn't tried before so I might as well give it a shot.  I'm happy to say these live up to the hype and more!  

First, their comfort is very good as long as I wear them over ear.  Worn down as designed they cut into my inner ear but over the ear solves this problem.  The stock cable is a little short for this purpose and is rather prone to tangle, so I'm using the cable from the Tin Audio T3.  As for the sound, bass, mids, and highs are all excellent but for me the highlight is the bass, specifically the subbass.  Everything else in this price range I've tried has boosted midbass and rolled off subbass.  Not the case here as the subbass digs deep and hits with authority but not overly bloated.  Speed is very good as well and I've found myself listening to rock with my favorite bass players to enjoy the goodness.  Primus has never sounded so great!  Moving on to the mids, they are equally impressive and have taught me I don't like the V signature as much as I thought I did.  They are extremely smooth and have excellent separation with metal that so easily turns into a bloated mess.  Finally moving on to the highs, they're in my opinion the weakest part, but still far above average.  The piezo tweeter has an interesting timbre that almost makes it sound like I'm listening to a record.  It's a bit odd but not necessarily a bad thing as I could see these being a bit overly analytical and boring without that odd bit of timbre.  Detail is very good across the board but I do find the lower treble slightly recessed, making some songs sound slightly on the dark side.  I find no issues with sibilance unless it's a badly mastered recording or a recording that's victim to the loudness wars.  The treble extends nicely to add a decent amount of air.  It's a very refined, subtle air that helps things sound nice and open.  Others have described the sound stage and making you feel like you're in the front row and that describes things perfectly.  They sound imtimate but open and not congested in the least.  The first song I heard that I didn't know that started with instruments in the right ear and a whispering voice in the left almost made me jump out of my chair because I thought someone had walked up behind me and started whispering at me.  

As for negatives, they are few and minor, especially considering the price.  Bass rolls off below about 40 hz so EDM and things like that are missing a little bit of impact.  I can also see the treble being a bit polarizing since the timbre isn't completely natural.  I've found that I really like the timbre but not everyone will agree.  Depending on the music you like, you may also find them a bit too revealing.  Poorly mastered recordings sound like poorly mastered recordings and the **** is very revealing of any odd artifacts that other less revealing IEMs can mask.  I like to listen to a bit of an audio book to evaluate mids and that quickly reveals coloration in the mids.  With the ****, I noticed a lot of static in the background that I first attributed to the tweeter doing something funky.  Switched to the ZSA briefly, listened closely, and heard the faintest hint of that static that was just masked due to the ZSA being far less detailed and the mids being recessed.

All in all I couldn't be happier with this $20 purchase and I'd really love to see what someone could do with these drivers by spending some extra time tuning them.  Refine these even further, charge 100 bucks for them, and I think you'd have a top of the line killer.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Danfish98 said:


> My **** review...
> The simple and quick version is these are amazing and you should buy them immediately.  I've had what is probably a fairly typical experience with chi-fi.  First I was blown away that I had so many options with multiple drivers and detachable cables and all kinds of things that seemed like they should be far more expensive.  Having only experienced IEMs from Klipsch/Monster/other well known but generally low quality for the price Best Buy fare, chi-fi sounded amazing.  Then with so many options, most being a flavor of the week/month shortly after their release followed by critical reviews coming in after that, I started to become disappointed.  The **** seemed similarly flavor of the monthish but I figured the piezo tweeter was something I hadn't tried before so I might as well give it a shot.  I'm happy to say these live up to the hype and more!
> 
> First, their comfort is very good as long as I wear them over ear.  Worn down as designed they cut into my inner ear but over the ear solves this problem.  The stock cable is a little short for this purpose and is rather prone to tangle, so I'm using the cable from the Tin Audio T3.  As for the sound, bass, mids, and highs are all excellent but for me the highlight is the bass, specifically the subbass.  Everything else in this price range I've tried has boosted midbass and rolled off subbass.  Not the case here as the subbass digs deep and hits with authority but not overly bloated.  Speed is very good as well and I've found myself listening to rock with my favorite bass players to enjoy the goodness.  Primus has never sounded so great!  Moving on to the mids, they are equally impressive and have taught me I don't like the V signature as much as I thought I did.  They are extremely smooth and have excellent separation with metal that so easily turns into a bloated mess.  Finally moving on to the highs, they're in my opinion the weakest part, but still far above average.  The piezo tweeter has an interesting timbre that almost makes it sound like I'm listening to a record.  It's a bit odd but not necessarily a bad thing as I could see these being a bit overly analytical and boring without that odd bit of timbre.  Detail is very good across the board but I do find the lower treble slightly recessed, making some songs sound slightly on the dark side.  I find no issues with sibilance unless it's a badly mastered recording or a recording that's victim to the loudness wars.  The treble extends nicely to add a decent amount of air.  It's a very refined, subtle air that helps things sound nice and open.  Others have described the sound stage and making you feel like you're in the front row and that describes things perfectly.  They sound imtimate but open and not congested in the least.  The first song I heard that I didn't know that started with instruments in the right ear and a whispering voice in the left almost made me jump out of my chair because I thought someone had walked up behind me and started whispering at me.
> ...



Primus sucks



**** is pretty good. My biggest beef with it is that it does not isolate well. Needs to be used in a nice quiet environment, which in my world, doesnt really ever exsist. Glad I bought it, but it just doesnt get used very much.


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 25, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> **** is pretty good. My biggest beef with it is that it does not isolate well. Needs to be used in a nice quiet environment, which in my world, doesnt really ever exsist. Glad I bought it, but it just doesnt get used very much.



Lol same, they just don't isolate well in my ears, nor do they fit too comfortably (which is weird given their shape). Though neutral is not my preferred sound sig, I gotta say recently I've been thoroughly impressed by them. The **** just sounds _right_, there's no obvious coloration anywhere in the sound. _Clinical_ would be the best term to describe the sound. Sometimes I just get tired of the "oomph" in V-shape sound signatures, it's nice to hear something plain once in a while (aka 5% of the time lol).


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, here is a quick review on the CCA CA4 

Link:
 Post #518

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Voxis9292

Just received my DT6s ... I'm really impressed so far!


----------



## audionab

quick question: does tape mod on tinaudio t2 negatively affect the life of the iems?


----------



## Slater

audionab said:


> quick question: does tape mod on tinaudio t2 negatively affect the life of the iems?



No, but it makes it sound sloppy and bloated


----------



## keoki

I am possibly looking for a backup set of IEMs to my DM6. Kinna going between the CCA C10, Tin Audio T2, and T2 pro (source is a FiiO M9). I'm leaning towards the T2 Pro since it has mmcx connection. Any suggestions or is there another set of IEMs to look into.


----------



## FastAndClean

keoki said:


> I am possibly looking for a backup set of IEMs to my DM6. Kinna going between the CCA C10, Tin Audio T2, and T2 pro (source is a FiiO M9). I'm leaning towards the T2 Pro since it has mmcx connection. Any suggestions or is there another set of IEMs to look into.


****


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 25, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> ****


+1 **** are phenomenal for such a low price...!


----------



## silverfishla

FastAndClean said:


> ****


****


----------



## SenyorC (Apr 25, 2019)

I am really going to have to try the ****.

Each time I look at it, the shape reminds me of an old set of IEMs that I hate... but so much praise...


----------



## eclein

I backed them up with a second set myself.....one day they will just go away or be difficult to rebuy so for the money I got extra...even slightly cheaper the second time.


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> It was briefly discussed a long time ago, when KZ switched from the grey color to the black color. But it’s not a topic that comes up too often.
> 
> Believe it or not, there’s actually *3* different Starlines.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response. Shame I tossed all my starlines (recently obtained and old) in size-sorted bags. That also includes some 30 pairs I ordered on eBay lol. When I have the time I'll see if I can find the softer ones, I like soft tips!


----------



## Slater

dondonut said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Shame I tossed all my starlines (recently obtained and old) in size-sorted bags. That also includes some 30 pairs I ordered on eBay lol. When I have the time I'll see if I can find the softer ones, I like soft tips!



BTW, I just looked more carefully at the newest soft black ones, and I noticed 4 additional differences:

1. They have a larger bore than the other 2 Starlines. It’s not by much, but it is larger. I will get out my calipers and see exactly how much bigger.

2. The core is made for a slightly larger IEM. In other words, the 2 older Starlines will fit smaller sized nozzles. This new one is made for a larger IEM nozzle. For example, on the EDR1, the older 2 Starlines fit tightly and will definitely not come off. The newest Starline fits loosely, and can pop off. This isn’t a problem for the IEMs the newest Starline comes stock on (ZSN, ZS4), but it could be an issue for us tip rollers.

3. The ‘star’ notches at the end are not as deep or pronounced.

4. The newest Starlines come to a sharp point at the very end of the eartip outlet, whereas the 2 older Starlines look like the end of the eartip was sanded off and is flat.

I will post photos later to show what I’m talking about.


----------



## normanl

silverfishla said:


> ****


May I ask which store did you order from or know any reputable store? I ordered **** from NiceHCK in Jan.27 and still have not received it as yet. I asked Jim (owner) to re-send it without avail and he kept extending purchase protection date. I'll never ever order anything from this store again.


----------



## Slater (Apr 25, 2019)

normanl said:


> May I ask which store did you order from or know any reputable store? I ordered from NiceHCK in Jan.27 and still have not received it as yet. I asked Jim (owner) to re-send it without avail and he kept extending purchase protection date. I'll never ever order anything from this store again.



While I agree that’s a long shipping time, NiceHCK is one of the best and most reputable audio sellers on Aliexpress.

It’s not like Jim is paddling a boat to your house and delivering it to your doorstep in person. Once he hands it over to the shipper (China Post, USPS, etc), it’s _their_ job. You should really be upset at them or your country’s customs, not NiceHCK. Customs is notorious for sitting on packages for weeks or even months.

Next time I would recommend a better/faster shipping method - ePacket, DHL, express, etc.


----------



## silverfishla

normanl said:


> May I ask which store did you order from or know any reputable store? I ordered **** from NiceHCK in Jan.27 and still have not received it as yet. I asked Jim (owner) to re-send it without avail and he kept extending purchase protection date. I'll never ever order anything from this store again.


I actually ordered from them on 3/29 and it took about 3 weeks to get to me this time.  You should contact them again through Ali.


----------



## keoki

Thanks guys for the responses, I did an impulse buy on AE since it was cheap. If I don't like them I can pass it on to my teenage boys and look onward to something else.



FastAndClean said:


> ****





1clearhead said:


> +1 **** are phenomenal for such a low price...!





silverfishla said:


> ****





eclein said:


> I backed them up with a second set myself.....one day they will just go away or be difficult to rebuy so for the money I got extra...even slightly cheaper the second time.


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> While I agree that’s a long shipping time, NiceHCK is one of the best and most reputable audio sellers on Aliexpress. It’s not like Jim is paddling a boat to your house and delivering it to your doorstep in person. Once he hands it over to the shipper (China Post, USPS, etc), it’s _their_ job. You should really be upset at them or your country’s customs, not NiceHCK. Customs is notorious for sitting on packages for months.
> 
> Next time I would recommend a better/faster shipping method - ePacket, DHL, express, etc.



They are an excellent shop. One of the very best I have ever dealt with in all my years of Aliexpress purchases. 

Fastest ever shipping via " Aliexpress Standard Shipping " from them was just under 6 days !  ( Most Aliexpress packages arrive 8~21 days upon seller shipping out of item )


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> They are an excellent shop. One of the very best I have ever dealt with in all my years of Aliexpress purchases.
> 
> Fastest ever shipping via " Aliexpress Standard Shipping " from them was just under 6 days !  ( Most Aliexpress packages arrive 8~21 days upon seller shipping out of item )



Yup, it’s clear who the boneheads are in this case


----------



## dondonut

Slater said:


> BTW, I just looked more carefully at the newest soft black ones, and I noticed 4 additional differences:
> 
> 1. They have a larger bore than the other 2 Starlines. It’s not by much, but it is larger. I will get out my calipers and see exactly how much bigger.
> 
> ...



Nice. I expect to have a huge hangover Saturday so I'll check if I can sort out the different starlines then and check if they result in noticable sonic diffetences.


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 26, 2019)

keoki said:


> Thanks guys for the responses, I did an impulse buy on AE since it was cheap. If I don't like them I can pass it on to my teenage boys and look onward to something else.


"If I don't like them". Very unlikely! They are an amazing bargain. Just make sure you use wide bore tips and a better cable.


----------



## boblauer

Slater said:


> BTW, I just looked more carefully at the newest soft black ones, and I noticed 4 additional differences:
> 
> 1. They have a larger bore than the other 2 Starlines. It’s not by much, but it is larger. I will get out my calipers and see exactly how much bigger.
> 
> ...



To me the Starlines or the Tennmak tips are the bargain goto's,I do like the Tennmak's though.  I use Spiral Dots on wide bore IEM's. I like many others thru them in a box and really need to sort thru them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

For people searching to buy KZ STARLINE EARTIPS at crazy affordable price. I buy 30 pairs here for 1$.

LEGIT.

Now I will order medium size cause I use both M & L.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-Larg...ZS2-ATE-ZS3-/252969823455?hash=item3ae62d2cdf


----------



## mbwilson111

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> For people searching to buy KZ STARLINE EARTIPS at crazy affordable price. I buy 30 pairs here for 1$.
> 
> LEGIT.
> 
> ...



I have bought several packs from there.  M for me and L for my husband.


----------



## HungryPanda

I need more


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> I need more



If I don't have a pack of large sitting somewhere, I will order more.


----------



## keoki

That's a deal, too bad they wont ship to Hawaii  




NymPHONOmaniac said:


> For people searching to buy KZ STARLINE EARTIPS at crazy affordable price. I buy 30 pairs here for 1$.
> 
> LEGIT.
> 
> ...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> I have bought several packs from there.  M for me and L for my husband.



Nice! Nothing pass under your radar!

Only drawback is that I wait CRAZY LONG TIME, was thinking would never receive it....but 2 months after ordering it appear and now I do not need to buy more KZ earphones to have there tips hehe

Strangely, I now need M size too, because for iem that need deeper inserting L size are too big. Hum, another 2 months to wait...so I gotta swap the only M size I got for my Tinaudio T2-T3, Alpha delta KS3, BQEYZ BQ3, Hill Audio Altair etc.


----------



## Cevisi (Apr 26, 2019)

Good 20-30 dollar for my friend wo listens casualy from phone should be a fun iem any recs?
Is the **** hard to drive and loud enough on phone ?

He likes bass what about kz zsn pro or non pro


----------



## lilhaiti

Cevisi said:


> Good 20-30 dollar for my friend wo listens casualy from phone should be a fun iem any recs?
> Is the **** hard to drive and loud enough on phone ?
> 
> He likes bass what about kz zsn pro or non pro



For an easy to drive fun listen with good bass, I'd recommend the TRN IM1.  I have a pair and they're great.


----------



## darmanastartes (Apr 27, 2019)

I'm pretty late to the party, but I've posted my review of the KZ AS10 here on Head-Fi and on my blog. It's a pretty safe recommendation, if not exactly in line with my treblehead tastes.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Cevisi said:


> Good 20-30 dollar for my friend wo listens casualy from phone should be a fun iem any recs?
> Is the **** hard to drive and loud enough on phone ?
> 
> He likes bass what about kz zsn pro or non pro



C10, ZSN, TRN v30/80, ZS7 all are good options. **** is slightly hard to drive but yes requires some phone modifications like rooting.


----------



## Cevisi

Dani157 said:


> C10, ZSN, TRN v30/80, ZS7 all are good options. **** is slightly hard to drive but yes requires some phone modifications like rooting.


He choose zsn pro and placed already an order 
Thank you


----------



## dondonut

Dani157 said:


> C10, ZSN, TRN v30/80, ZS7 all are good options. **** is slightly hard to drive but yes requires some phone modifications like rooting.



I'll bite, what root mods are you referring to? I've been eyeing the **** for a while now though I don't have a dap/amp. That and the fact I'm really liking the c10 and other iems in my collection has been holding me back. It's getting harder for me to justify purchasing new (<50$) chifi since I feel its mostly side-grades.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2019)

dondonut said:


> I'll bite, what root mods are you referring to? I've been eyeing the **** for a while now though I don't have a dap/amp. That and the fact I'm really liking the c10 and other iems in my collection has been holding me back. It's getting harder for me to justify purchasing new (<50$) chifi since I feel its mostly side-grades.



Ainur+Viper 2.7+Highres music player(Neutron, PowerAmp pro etc.)

Medium gain on viper with your preferred irs file and **** livens up. Agree with your sidegrade view.


----------



## IesaAR

How do the **** sound ss wise? Good price and good build seem attractive for the price
.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

IesaAR said:


> How do the **** sound ss wise? Good price and good build seem attractive for the price
> .


It is neutral and balanced for me. Not the usual v-shaped chi-fi type. Best part of **** is treble - sparky yet not sibilant combined with its humungous sound stage. At times, it feels almost 3D. Just one caveat, have to use them with widebore tips.


----------



## IesaAR

Dani157 said:


> It is neutral and balanced for me. Not the usual v-shaped chi-fi type. Best part of **** is treble - sparky yet not sibilant combined with its humungous sound stage. At times, it feels almost 3D. Just one caveat, have to use them with widebore tips.


Any specific eartips you'd recommend? My ear canals are pretty damn small.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

IesaAR said:


> Any specific eartips you'd recommend? My ear canals are pretty damn small.


I personally use Tennmak whirlwinds but think you can use JVC spiral dots, KZ wide bore tips and even Auvio silicone tips.


----------



## IesaAR

Dani157 said:


> I personally use Tennmak whirlwinds but think you can use JVC spiral dots, KZ wide bore tips and even Auvio silicone tips.


No effect  in sound, right? Sorry, I don't know too much about eartips other than foamies reduce highs


----------



## mbwilson111

IesaAR said:


> No effect  in sound, right? Sorry, I don't know too much about eartips other than foamies reduce highs



Tips do affect the sound because they affect the fit.  If you have a poor fit, a poor seal, they can sound horrible.  A good fit with a good seal can make a huge difference making an iem that you were disappointed with suddenly sound great.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

IesaAR said:


> No effect  in sound, right? Sorry, I don't know too much about eartips other than foamies reduce highs


As stated by @mbwilson111 tips have a significant impact on sound. Various tips alter sound basis bore size and seal.


----------



## slappomatt

is there a large assortment of tips available somewhere?


----------



## mbwilson111

slappomatt said:


> is there a large assortment of tips available somewhere?



I actually am able to use the stock tips most of the time but everyone is different.


----------



## IesaAR

mbwilson111 said:


> Tips do affect the sound because they affect the fit.  If you have a poor fit, a poor seal, they can sound horrible.  A good fit with a good seal can make a huge difference making an iem that you were disappointed with suddenly sound great.





Dani157 said:


> As stated by @mbwilson111 tips have a significant impact on sound. Various tips alter sound basis bore size and seal.


Thanks guys! Tennmak's are the only ones available in small in the UK, I've bookmarked them for when I buy some new IEMs 
thanks


----------



## Slater (Apr 27, 2019)

slappomatt said:


> is there a large assortment of tips available somewhere?



Nope, you just gotta build up your own tip collection.

It’s not hard, just a few pairs of this, a few of that. There's loads of different style tips on Aliexpress. You could build a very nice tip rolling collection for about $20-$30, assuming you didn't include really expensive tips like Spiral Dots etc.

And be sure to try swapping all of your various stock tips around, because often the stock included tips don’t sound best with the IEM they were designed for (but they sound great in something else). So basically between all of your existing IEMs plus some extra tips from Aliexpress, you could have a pretty extensive collection.


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 27, 2019)

Guys, I was initially planning on selling my ****, but now I don't think I'm going to anymore.

I just swapped the ****'s crappy stock MMCX cable with another cable and hory shet, they sound so nice now!

The new cable drastically brought out the sub-bass, which made everything sound less anemic. The bass response is now very similar to that of a modded Tin T2. You can literally feel the vibrations from the sub-bass.

So if anyone is planning to buy the ****, I'd definitely recommend buying an actual high quality cable to go along with it. Any 8-core copper and/or silver plated cable would do.


----------



## RolledOff

I had no problem with the original cable, I just right away changed the tip using KZ whirlwind and the bass is good.
I have a MMCX SPC currently on my T2, haven't try it on **** yet.



NeonHD said:


> So if anyone is planning to buy the ****, I'd definitely recommend buying an actual high quality cable to go along with it. Any 8-core copper and/or silver plated cable would do.


----------



## 1clearhead

dondonut said:


> I'll bite, what root mods are you referring to? I've been eyeing the **** for a while now though I don't have a dap/amp. That and the fact I'm really liking the c10 and other iems in my collection has been holding me back. It's getting harder for me to justify purchasing new (<50$) chifi since I feel its mostly side-grades.


+1 I'm kind of starting to feel the same way too...


----------



## Kwan2077

Ok guys, so after 2 successful purchases, I finally won the chifi lottery and got myself a faulty unit. Basically one side(I don't know which) is wired out of phase and the seller only offers to send me 1 piece  of either side as replacement. While I still want them to send me a full refund, I also want to be prepared in case things don't go as I wish (and I'd rather take that 1 piece than reshape the preformed hooks on my cable). So how do I know which side is wired wrongly? I bought a pair of the TRN V80, if that helps


----------



## Slater

Kwan2077 said:


> Ok guys, so after 2 successful purchases, I finally won the chifi lottery and got myself a faulty unit. Basically one side(I don't know which) is wired out of phase and the seller only offers to send me 1 piece  of either side as replacement. While I still want them to send me a full refund, I also want to be prepared in case things don't go as I wish (and I'd rather take that 1 piece than reshape the preformed hooks on my cable). So how do I know which side is wired wrongly? I bought a pair of the TRN V80, if that helps



The 1st thing I would do is try a different (known good) cable, because the IEMs could be fine and the problem could just be the cable wires out of phase.

So do that 1st and see what the result is.


----------



## limepanda

Hey guys looking for some recommendations for a new set of in ears. I want to keep the price relatively low as I will be using them outside in potentially harsh environments and I break pairs every now and then, chi-fi seems the best way to go for value for money but I know next to nothing about the state of the market. 

I will consider anything up to about $40 usd, I'd prefer it be available on AliExpress as I know the platform well and it is simple for my country.
I mainly listen to a mix of Country, Pop, EDM, and Indie, but also a lot of podcasts. I listen in a lot of loud environments so isolation must be good. 
I also quite often listen as I go to sleep so bonus points for a design that allows that comfortably. 
If I've missed any important info let me know and I'll clarify.
Cheers.


----------



## Kwan2077

Slater said:


> The 1st thing I would do is try a different (known good) cable, because the IEMs could be fine and the problem could just be the cable wires out of phase.
> 
> So do that 1st and see what the result is.



Yeah I'm pretty sure the problem is with the pair itself. I've tried the stock cable, the 060 from nicehck. I even got my hand on a cheap 4-core kz cable that came wired out of phase and it was the only one that worked fine


----------



## RvTrav

Just noticed that TRN has a new 6 core upgrade cable.  All black and comes in either .75 - 2 pin or mmcx.  Just purchased 2 from MissAudio Store $4.80 each.


----------



## Slater

Kwan2077 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure the problem is with the pair itself. I've tried the stock cable, the 060 from nicehck. I even got my hand on a cheap 4-core kz cable that came wired out of phase and it was the only one that worked fine



Oh ok yeah it’s the IEM then, not the wiring.

So you can fix this yourself if you want. You just pop the shell apart at the seam, and flip one of the sockets around 180 degrees.

To know which one to flip around, you’ll want to pay attention to the colors of the wires going to the socket. Pure copper color (gold) is ground, and green/blue/red/etc is +. You want the ground to point towards the nozzle, and + to point away from the nozzle.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cevisi said:


> Good 20-30 dollar for my friend wo listens casualy from phone should be a fun iem any recs?
> Is the **** hard to drive and loud enough on phone ?
> 
> He likes bass what about kz zsn pro or non pro



Bro,

*NICEHCK BRO* at 12$ should really blow his mind. Big bass, nice soundstage, warm but enough resolving. No brainer.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

limepanda said:


> Hey guys looking for some recommendations for a new set of in ears. I want to keep the price relatively low as I will be using them outside in potentially harsh environments and I break pairs every now and then, chi-fi seems the best way to go for value for money but I know next to nothing about the state of the market.
> 
> I will consider anything up to about $40 usd, I'd prefer it be available on AliExpress as I know the platform well and it is simple for my country.
> I mainly listen to a mix of Country, Pop, EDM, and Indie, but also a lot of podcasts. I listen in a lot of loud environments so isolation must be good.
> ...



KZ ZSN and C10 look like a good fit. Decent isolation, comfortable and will be a good match for your genres. Others might recommend CA4 or ZSN Pro.


----------



## disfiguredlabrynth

Something i dont think people say enough is that CCA C10 are a little hard to drive too. Need atleast 35 volume on my v20 or higher for it to sound full and not fuzzy.

Also the included cable does the c10 no justice. Midbass is especially muddy and subbass is pathetic. Mids are unfocused and treble sounds a bit too stacked for my liking. Imaging was weak as water and the soundstage was wide but had no definite depth. They sounded flat and underpowered, so i was glad that i ordered a upgrade cable just in case. I switched to a silver 8 core cable and it really did make a difference.

Although not analytical, detailed beasts, they do resolve an exceptional amount of detail for such a smoothly tuned iem. Soundstage and imaging are the highlights,for me, of the c10. Layering too is exceptional and instrumental music is really a treat on these. Usually i like colder sounding iems for rock and metal music but these do a fine job too if you are a longer listening type person. I recommend bumping up the treble a tad for added height though.
The dryer sounding bass and underemphasised subbas isnt what most people will like but those into instrumental genres might.Overall great value for a 20$ iem if you like its sound

 Will probably get the v80 or what other offerings cca has for a more exciting sounding budget iem


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 28, 2019)

limepanda said:


> Hey guys looking for some recommendations for a new set of in ears. I want to keep the price relatively low as I will be using them outside in potentially harsh environments and I break pairs every now and then, chi-fi seems the best way to go for value for money but I know next to nothing about the state of the market.
> 
> I will consider anything up to about $40 usd, I'd prefer it be available on AliExpress as I know the platform well and it is simple for my country.
> I mainly listen to a mix of Country, Pop, EDM, and Indie, but also a lot of podcasts. I listen in a lot of loud environments so isolation must be good.
> ...


QT5 sounds like it would fit the bill. Very comfortable, excellent sound and isolation and available on Ali Express.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*VSONIC VS3* review is UP on headfi and my  NO BS BLOG

If you search for a well balanced mid-centric slightly brigth universal custom, this meteor like shaped iem can really make you travel far in its big soundstage!

NO BS APPROVED WITH THE EXCEPTION OF CLUMSY CABLE CONNECTION. (so not suggested as very first iem buy)


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> QT5 sounds like it would fit the bill. Very comfortable, excellent sound and isolation and available on Ali Express.



Yeah, I'd second that. Built like tanks and quite a good all round sound for multi genres. Doubt you'd be comfy sleeping in them but you'd be narrowing down options for that. Maybe the BQEYZ BQ3... I've just tried that lying down and it's flat shell might be fine. Also a very good sounding earphone but you'd be hard pushed to get for $50


----------



## harry501501

disfiguredlabrynth said:


> Something i dont think people say enough is that CCA C10 are a little hard to drive too. Need atleast 35 volume on my v20 or higher for it to sound full and not fuzzy.
> 
> Also the included cable does the c10 no justice. Midbass is especially muddy and subbass is pathetic. Mids are unfocused and treble sounds a bit too stacked for my liking. Imaging was weak as water and the soundstage was wide but had no definite depth. They sounded flat and underpowered, so i was glad that i ordered a upgrade cable just in case. I switched to a silver 8 core cable and it really did make a difference.
> 
> ...



I must admit, after a wee while with it the C10 doesn't have that special place in my heart that i first had for it and I've changed cables. Don't get me wrong it's still good value, in fact very good value but the ****, V30, QT5 all beat it for sound. To get the best of the C10 I have to wear it indoors to get the detail at it's best.

The V80 IMO is a step down from C10.

I've mostly been listening to the Rosewill EX500 quite a bit. Get the right tip and you get quite a neutral sound with unique soundstage (headphone like). I'm not recommending it to you tho as it's shape won't be to everyone's tastes.


----------



## slappomatt

disfiguredlabrynth said:


> Something i dont think people say enough is that CCA C10 are a little hard to drive too. Need atleast 35 volume on my v20 or higher for it to sound full and not fuzzy.
> 
> Also the included cable does the c10 no justice. Midbass is especially muddy and subbass is pathetic. Mids are unfocused and treble sounds a bit too stacked for my liking. Imaging was weak as water and the soundstage was wide but had no definite depth. They sounded flat and underpowered, so i was glad that i ordered a upgrade cable just in case. I switched to a silver 8 core cable and it really did make a difference.
> 
> ...




I havent noticed this yet but I am using a G6+ and they get very loud. my desktop amp that I run sennhieser HD6XX on -15db I have to turn down to -40 for the CCA-C10 and I know thats apples to oranges but even to other IEM they seem efficient to me.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *VSONIC VS3* review is UP on headfi and my  NO BS BLOG
> 
> If you search for a well balanced mid-centric slightly brigth universal custom, this meteor like shaped iem can really make you travel far in its big soundstage!
> 
> NO BS APPROVED WITH THE EXCEPTION OF CLUMSY CABLE CONNECTION. (so not suggested as very first iem buy)



Sounds like a pass. T2 pro or T3 then


----------



## stryed

Tried the IT01 cable on my **** because I needed to plug it on an amp. Can't say I notice a better sound...It seemed a bit different but did not analyze it properly, to be fair..
I did so to facilitate using the 2ndary PC that has an amp and I needed a cable *without mic* to make the 6.5mm adapter work. 

I then went on aliexpress to search for nice mmcx cables with or without mic and found that all the nice ones did not have mics! I don't like the knot-prone stock cable even though its mic and remote is very convenient....Can anyone refer me to a nice mmcx cable with mic? Thanks.


----------



## stryed

Tried the IT01 cable on my **** because I needed to plug it on an amp. Can't say I notice a better sound...It seemed a bit different but did not analyze it properly, to be fair..
I did so to facilitate using the 2ndary PC that has an amp and I needed a cable *without mic* to make the 6.5mm adapter work. 

I then went on aliexpress to search for nice mmcx cables with or without mic and found that all the nice ones did not have mics! I don't like the knot-prone stock cable even though its mic and remote is very convenient....Can anyone refer me to a nice mmcx cable with mic? Thanks.


----------



## Broquen

stryed said:


> Tried the IT01 cable on my **** because I needed to plug it on an amp. Can't say I notice a better sound...It seemed a bit different but did not analyze it properly, to be fair..
> I did so to facilitate using the 2ndary PC that has an amp and I needed a cable *without mic* to make the 6.5mm adapter work.
> 
> I then went on aliexpress to search for nice mmcx cables with or without mic and found that all the nice ones did not have mics! I don't like the knot-prone stock cable even though its mic and remote is very convenient....Can anyone refer me to a nice mmcx cable with mic? Thanks.



€ 18,12  25%OFF | BGVP DX3 2.5mm/ 3.5mm OCC 8 Strands Mixed Braided Headphone Cable MMCX 3 Frequency HIFI Earpone Cable with Mic/ no Mic https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/QKx1icY

€ 17,87  26%OFF | BGVP DIY 5N OCC BGVP DM5 Silver Plated Earphone Cable SE535 846 High Frequency Upgraded 8 Strand MMCX Cable with Mic https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b4f6sCGs

These two are the best ones I've tried. Both of them are quite decent for the money.


----------



## Slater (Apr 29, 2019)

Broquen said:


> € 18,12  25%OFF | BGVP DX3 2.5mm/ 3.5mm OCC 8 Strands Mixed Braided Headphone Cable MMCX 3 Frequency HIFI Earpone Cable with Mic/ no Mic https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/QKx1icY
> 
> € 17,87  26%OFF | BGVP DIY 5N OCC BGVP DM5 Silver Plated Earphone Cable SE535 846 High Frequency Upgraded 8 Strand MMCX Cable with Mic https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b4f6sCGs
> 
> These two are the best ones I've tried. Both of them are quite decent for the money.



Thanks friend. I see people ask for mmcx with mic all the time. I’ll refer them to your info next time 

2 quick questions. Does the mic have volume controls or just single button? And if they have volume controls, do they work with iPhone, Android, or both?


----------



## Broquen

Slater said:


> Thanks friend. I see people ask for mmcx with mic all the time. I’ll refer them to your info next time
> 
> 2 quick questions. Does the mic have volume controls or just single button? And if they have volume controls, do they work with iPhone, Android, or both?



Just single button. I'm afraid, android user here (but I think single button should work with iOS too). 
BTW DX3 has fuller sound and DM5 more analytical.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dani157 said:


> Sounds like a pass. T2 pro or T3 then


T2 for 35$?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum....look like im curious again about TRN. 6BA'S with independant tubes and 3 crossovers...look like serious crap.






Don't know if the graph is legit, but its previsible that the bass will be little roll off with BA's....it look like the goal is to sound NEUTRAL. (for a change!)


----------



## slappomatt (Apr 29, 2019)

Just got home to find my **** waiting for me. came with a extra baggie of tips too. 

stock tips are just terrible. cant even get them in. playing with tips. they seem good for classical. not what I would call comfortable to wear though. metal body digs into my ears.


----------



## slappomatt

I have ordered a couple of the 8 and 16 wire cables. does anyone make a longer cable for desktop use? maybe 5-6' ?


----------



## Slater

slappomatt said:


> I have ordered a couple of the 8 and 16 wire cables. does anyone make a longer cable for desktop use? maybe 5-6' ?



Extension cable FTW


----------



## slappomatt

sounds like its going to be custom DIY cable ftw.


----------



## KopiOkaya (Apr 30, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum....look like im curious again about TRN. 6BA'S with independant tubes and 3 crossovers...look like serious ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, the graph is legit. Reference tuning is what TRN aims for the X6 (similar to Etymotic ER4SR).

I have the beta unit which is slightly brighter-sounding. The production unit won't sound bright or harsh. But do bear in mind its impedance is 58 ohms, so you will need some juice to drive the X6.

It sounds best with balance output and amp'ed. Price-wise, RRP is US$99.

I am usually not on Head-Fi. If anybody wish o contact me may head over to AudioBudget Facebook page or my YouTube channel.

As you know, I also tune for a "banned Chi-Fi company", therefore I rather stay away from any conflict between Head-Fi and the banned company. I will only dropby here once in a while to check out.


----------



## B9Scrambler

KopiOkaya said:


> Yup, the graph is legit. Reference tuning is what TRN aims for the X6 (similar to Etymotic ER4SR).
> 
> I have the beta unit which is slightly brighter-sounding. The production unit won't sound bright or harsh. But do bear in mind its impedance is 58 ohms, so you will need some juice to drive the X6.
> 
> ...



Considering the graph says it is for illustration only and not representative of the true frequency response of the product, I somewhat question how legitimate it is. Still looks cool regardless.


----------



## zazaboy

can anyone recommend me a good bluetooth adapter/module ? I need for mmcx thanks


----------



## zazaboy

-


----------



## Nimweth

I have just dug out a silver plated MMCX cable and fitted it to my ****. With this combination: Hifi Walker H2>Fiio A5>Spiral Dots. Try this for sub-bass:

And this for soundstage:

Remember the **** is around $25. Astonishing!


----------



## Danfish98

slappomatt said:


> Just got home to find my **** waiting for me. came with a extra baggie of tips too.
> 
> stock tips are just terrible. cant even get them in. playing with tips. they seem good for classical. not what I would call comfortable to wear though. metal body digs into my ears.


Try wearing them cable up. Cable down the metal body cuts into my ears too but cable up fixed it.


----------



## Slater

slappomatt said:


> not what I would call comfortable to wear though. metal body digs into my ears.





Danfish98 said:


> Try wearing them cable up. Cable down the metal body cuts into my ears too but cable up fixed it.



If worn up, remember to switch the R and L earpieces, as it uses angled nozzles.


----------



## Danfish98

Slater said:


> If worn up, remember to switch the R and L earpieces, as it uses angled nozzles.


Strangely mine fit comfortably not switching earpieces. I'm convinced I have the strangest shaped ears on Head-fi.


----------



## slappomatt

Yes I played around with them and cable up is the only way I can wear them. Too bad the body has blue and red on them


----------



## Slater

slappomatt said:


> Yes I played around with them and cable up is the only way I can wear them. Too bad the body has blue and red on them



You can swap the colors with a small piece of heat shrink tubing.

Or go super low tech you just color the red/blue with a black sharpie.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Danfish98 said:


> Try wearing them cable up. Cable down the metal body cuts into my ears too but cable up fixed it.



@slappomatt  Tip size also help in fitting. If you dont like cable up then try large widebore tips and that should the trick for you.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just have a chat lately with *BQEYZ* staffs and they will lauch a new model SOON. 

Its will be something very exciting....that only **** try before, wich is a: *Hybrid PIEZO triple drivers earphone!*

1 Dynamic+1 Balanced armature+ 1 piezo electric= THIS IS EXTREMELY INTRIGUING!!

From what they say, there will be no sibilance, and dynamic driver will cover bass and mid range while 2 other drivers are for treble. It make lotta time they work on this....really have high expactation about this one!

Anyway, it not ready yet, and its suppose to be a secret so shhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## FastAndClean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just have a chat lately with *BQEYZ* staffs and they will lauch a new model SOON.
> 
> Its will be something very exciting....that only **** try before, wich is a: *Hybrid PIEZO triple drivers earphone!*
> 
> ...


lets hope that it is implemented well like the ****


----------



## ldo77 (Apr 30, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just have a chat lately with *BQEYZ* staffs and they will lauch a new model SOON.
> 
> Its will be something very exciting....that only **** try before, wich is a: *Hybrid PIEZO triple drivers earphone!*
> 
> ...


Very interesting.
Being a Big fan of their amazing kb100, I hope they'll made an other great iem.


----------



## archdawg

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just have a chat lately with *BQEYZ* staffs and they will lauch a new model SOON.
> 
> Its will be something very exciting....that only **** try before, wich is a: *Hybrid PIEZO triple drivers earphone!*
> 
> ...



I'm still on the fence over their KC2 (large) vs. the R...n... QT2(S) (driver failure issues) but I might as well take a break from sub-$50 IEMs and burn some real cash (need a boat first, lol).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hope so too....
It will most likely be more pricey than the ****, and i'm pretty sure they heard of crazy big legendary hype around the ****, so I think they do not create this in a rush like some other less serious chi-fi companies.

I find them very good for tuning multi drivers like the BQ3 that have nice transient response, I wish the timbre will be richer, slightly brighter and mid range fuller sounding. They say it will be brighter than BQ3, but NO sibilance.

All of this is words, now its waiting time, will keep you update if any more info (and PICS) come out. I think they will lauch another model before this one...not sure...sometime communication between a french dude and chinese worker is a little clumsy in english.


----------



## HungryPanda

I think every iem manufacturer is going to make piezo  hybrid earphones .....


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hope so too....
> It will most likely be more pricey than the ****, and i'm pretty sure they heard of crazy big legendary hype around the ****, so I think they do not create this in a rush like some other less serious chi-fi companies.
> 
> I find them very good for tuning multi drivers like the BQ3 that have nice transient response, I wish the timbre will be richer, slightly brighter and mid range fuller sounding. They say it will be brighter than BQ3, but NO sibilance.
> ...



My question to those manufacturers of piezo hybrids would be how they address inherently high impedance of piezoceramic elements.
Given that impedance of **** seems to be determined by DD & BA, it is a bit hard to understand how can a piezo driver receive adequate power.
More specifically, I would be very interested to know how different would **** sound with a disconnected piezo driver.


----------



## limepanda

Dani157 said:


> KZ ZSN and C10 look like a good fit. Decent isolation, comfortable and will be a good match for your genres. Others might recommend CA4 or ZSN Pro.





Nimweth said:


> QT5 sounds like it would fit the bill. Very comfortable, excellent sound and isolation and available on Ali Express.





harry501501 said:


> Yeah, I'd second that. Built like tanks and quite a good all round sound for multi genres. Doubt you'd be comfy sleeping in them but you'd be narrowing down options for that. Maybe the BQEYZ BQ3... I've just tried that lying down and it's flat shell might be fine. Also a very good sounding earphone but you'd be hard pushed to get for $50



Thanks guys, I did some research on these and ended up going with the KZ ZSN Pro's, but I'm pretty tempted to check out some of the others at some point as well. I can see why people get so addicted to this whole chi-fi thing.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just have a chat lately with *BQEYZ* staffs and they will lauch a new model SOON.
> 
> Its will be something very exciting....that only **** try before, wich is a: *Hybrid PIEZO triple drivers earphone!*
> 
> ...


Was there any indication at all of a price?


----------



## KopiOkaya (Apr 30, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Considering the graph says it is for illustration only and not representative of the true frequency response of the product, I somewhat question how legitimate it is. Still looks cool regardless.



Hahaha... I wrote that disclaimer for TRN.

By the way, if you want the actual FR and IDF graphs, contact me on Facebook. I won't post them on Head-Fi.


----------



## NeonHD

https://medium.com/@scarbir/the-best-cheap-earphones-on-aliexpress-70d9f3f3bd57

Ay I just bumped into your excellent chi-fi recommendations article on Medium @Bartig 

Very well written!


----------



## Dustry

So for last month or so I haven't been actively reading the thread as I concluded that **** for now is endgame for sub-$50 IEMs for me.
But just in case: any new products launched recently that are equally hyped?

I think I was the first to write about **** in this thread back in December when it came out, Since then I started having an issue with the left piece - rattling sound on high volume / strong bass tracks, which, with help of this thread, I diagnosed as hair in dynamic driver. Problem came and went, and came back again, and I have finally decided to throw it away and unpack my backup box **** box which I purchased in March.

I am pleasantly surprised that they use a much better MMCX cable now (black on photo), pleasant and not tangling. The one they used early on (grey) is tangly and with too strong memory. Good upgrade!








I will probably switch to KZ 8-core anyway (this one, my favourite) but this new **** cable is also quite good. Robust but light, just how I like.


----------



## Wiljen

Put my TRN X6 order in today, the waiting begins.


----------



## theresanarc

Okay I gave it a month but I'm not getting much isolation from my KZ ZSR and feel like I wasted another $20 (the sound signature isn't great for vocals either). I need some really good isolation on the bus and without using foam tips which I don't like, any other recommendations (the flatter and more forward sounding signature the better)? I think the problem with the ZSR for me is that to get good isolation, you need bigger ears, the giant ear piece on the ZSR doesn't really sit that well in my ear so the isolation doesn't work well.


----------



## Grayes

Any change you guys have tried Takstar ts 2280, still can decide between using that or ****, any recommend what should I choose? for wide sound stage and towards a clear sound. (music preference Folk acoustic, ballad rock, classic instrument, and vocal only) 


grayes


----------



## SomeEntityThing

theresanarc said:


> Okay I gave it a month but I'm not getting much isolation from my KZ ZSR and feel like I wasted another $20 (the sound signature isn't great for vocals either). I need some really good isolation on the bus and without using foam tips which I don't like, any other recommendations (the flatter and more forward sounding signature the better)? I think the problem with the ZSR for me is that to get good isolation, you need bigger ears, the giant ear piece on the ZSR doesn't really sit that well in my ear so the isolation doesn't work well.


Have you tried the kZ ZS3/ZS4/ZS3E? I only own the ZS3 but the three I mentioned are all V-Shaped from what I've heard. Also, since the ZS4 and ZS3E have the same shape as the ZS3, you should be getting suction-like isolation I haven't experienced with any other IEMs.


----------



## silverfishla

Grayes said:


> Any change you guys have tried Takstar ts 2280, still can decide between using that or ****, any recommend what should I choose? for wide sound stage and towards a clear sound. (music preference Folk acoustic, ballad rock, classic instrument, and vocal only)
> 
> 
> grayes


I reach for my **** more than any other earphone I have right now (DM6, Kanas Pro, C16, BQ3,?TRN V80, all my earbuds).  It’s killed my enjoyment of anything else (except my Whizzer Kylin).  Da bass. And the amount of detailed info within the huge soundstage.


----------



## Grayes

silverfishla said:


> I reach for my **** more than any other earphone I have right now (DM6, Kanas Pro, C16, BQ3,?TRN V80, all my earbuds).  It’s killed my enjoyment of anything else (except my Whizzer Kylin).  Da bass. And the amount of detailed info within the huge soundstage.



Definitely cop then, thank you m8


----------



## SuperLuigi

How hard is it to drive the ****? Work well with just a cell phone?


----------



## slappomatt

My G6+ drives them plenty.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Wiljen said:


> Put my TRN X6 order in today, the waiting begins.



Waiting too with tin HiFi T3 and Hanxiangzi HT190 ( which is totally unknow on Google ) and TFZ X1

Trn X6 intrigues me, the last V30 are very good for me


----------



## NeonHD

Does anyone know any good eartips that decreases the high-mids (3Khz-5Khz), while perhaps also increasing the bass and upper treble?


----------



## loomisjohnson

SomeEntityThing said:


> Have you tried the kZ ZS3/ZS4/ZS3E? I only own the ZS3 but the three I mentioned are all V-Shaped from what I've heard. Also, since the ZS4 and ZS3E have the same shape as the ZS3, you should be getting suction-like isolation I haven't experienced with any other IEMs.


agreed--zs3/zs4 isolate grate; also consider trn v80


----------



## Wiljen

TechnoidFR said:


> Waiting too with tin HiFi T3 and Hanxiangzi HT190 ( which is totally unknow on Google ) and TFZ X1
> 
> Trn X6 intrigues me, the last V30 are very good for me



We probably need to put together a swap meet sometime and trade/lend some of these so everybody gets a chance to hear them without spending a fortune.  With the bloom in Chi-fi there are now more than any one person can reasonably afford.


----------



## mbwilson111

NeonHD said:


> Does anyone know any good eartips that decreases the high-mids (3Khz-5Khz), while perhaps also increasing the bass and upper treble?



Too many variables.  Depends on how the tips fit you and interact with your ears and gear.

You have to experiment.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SuperLuigi said:


> How hard is it to drive the ****? Work well with just a cell phone?



Depends on your device. On my rooted device, I am able drive it with ease. For non rooted devices, have to ramp up the volume to 90%. If your device has enough juice, then it's not an issue.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Have pulled a trigger on Bqeyz KB100. There's this fifth anniversary special offer on Penon Audio, they'll ship an extra cable as gift. So found a sweet deal for $50. My first ever IEMs from Bqeyz. Excited as they're touted as budget stars by the community.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dani157 said:


> Have pulled a trigger on Bqeyz KB100. There's this fifth anniversary special offer on Penon Audio, they'll ship an extra cable as gift. So found a sweet deal for $50. My first ever IEMs from Bqeyz. Excited as they're touted as budget stars by the community.



The KB100 is excellent to my ears.  Enjoy!


----------



## TechnoidFR

Wiljen said:


> We probably need to put together a swap meet sometime and trade/lend some of these so everybody gets a chance to hear them without spending a fortune.  With the bloom in Chi-fi there are now more than any one person can reasonably afford.



Luck LZ audio store contact me for reviews ! No problem this last order


----------



## archdawg (May 2, 2019)

Picked up my R...n... QT5 from the post office this morning, took some time off and so far I like them quite a bit right out of the box. Someone else compared them to the KZ ZSN but to me they're a step up from the ZSN - slightly more dynamic, impulsive and 'musical', beautifully transparent and airy, more precise location and very good instrument separation even with crowded tracks. The stage appears a bit wider too, not as deep though. They're a bit heavy on the upper mids (brighter), more than my ZSN but not as much or piercing as e.g. un-modded KZ6. Before I forget, these puppies appear to be very well made, a little heavy, no aluminum here but rather some Zn alloy or brass (I'll check later).
Bottom line: 19 Eurons very well spent.

Edit: image added


----------



## noysboy

Any recommendations on an upgrade cable for CCA C16?


----------



## Aevum

what are those green foam tips ?


archdawg said:


> Picked up my R...n... QT5 from the post office this morning, took some time off and so far I like them quite a bit right out of the box. Someone else compared them to the KZ ZSN but to me they're a step up from the ZSN - slightly more dynamic, impulsive and 'musical', beautifully transparent and airy, more precise location and very good instrument separation even with crowded tracks. The stage appears a bit wider too, not as deep though. They're a bit heavy on the upper mids (brighter), more than my ZSN but not as much or piercing as e.g. un-modded KZ6. Before I forget, these puppies appear to be very well made, a little heavy, no aluminum here but rather some Zn alloy or brass (I'll check later).
> Bottom line: 19 Eurons very well spent.
> 
> Edit: image added


----------



## archdawg

Aevum said:


> what are those green foam tips ?



They're double-flange tips made from slightly harder silicone and usually the first thing I try when I get new IEMs. Most of my tip rolling starts and ends again with those tips.


----------



## Danfish98

archdawg said:


> They're double-flange tips made from slightly harder silicone and usually the first thing I try when I get new IEMs. Most of my tip rolling starts and ends again with those tips.


Where'd you get them? Those look awesome!


----------



## ldo77

mbwilson111 said:


> The KB100 is excellent to my ears.  Enjoy!


To my ears too


----------



## archdawg

Danfish98 said:


> Where'd you get them? Those look awesome!


I already checked the link for my last reply but they're "not available anymore"?!
Anyway, here goes ...
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32964387741.html

but you could try your luck via AX app (no link):
XRHYY 8Pcs Replacement Earpads Eartips Earbuds Eargels for Powerbeats1 Powerbeats2 Powerbeats3 Beats Wireless Stereo Earphones

Hope that helps.


----------



## Slater

noysboy said:


> Any recommendations on an upgrade cable for CCA C16?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-43#post-14932310


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 2, 2019)

Just to convey a short message for TRN. Those who intend to buy the X6 may want to take note that:

1. The X6 is best amp-driven due to its high impedance and low sensitivity.
2. Use balance connection if possible. It will sound much better.
3. TRN suggests using memory foam tips over silicone ones.
4. There are some feedback from Mainland China that the chin-slider on the new 6-core cable doesn't hold very well. TRN will make the necessary improvements in the next batch of cables.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KopiOkaya said:


> Just to convey a short message for TRN. Those who intend to buy the X6 may want to take note that:
> 
> 1. The X6 is best amp-driven due to its high impedance and low sensitivity.
> 2. Use balance connection if possible. It will sound much better.
> ...



Is there a way to contact TRN directly? Did they have any website or official page (even in chinese). I'm really confuse about this sometime, no way to contact directly the company, should it be TRN, KZ etc. Consumers service is really what lack with chifi IMO. First batch quality issue is so ''cliché'' with chifi. TRN IM1 was an intense one.Now, must admit i'm less interested in those.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 3, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> First batch quality issue is so ''cliché'' with chifi.



Same went to Microsoft... Still remember those Windows bugs?

Well, there is an email on the back of every TRN/KZ/****, etc, box. You may write to them if you want to voice your opinions.

By the way, the X6 is selling quite well in Mainland China due to its "unconventional" sound. TRN isn't KZ. They don't depend on sales volume. If you like it you buy, if not, there are many other options available.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

silverfishla said:


> I reach for my **** more than any other earphone I have right now (DM6, Kanas Pro, C16, BQ3,?TRN V80, all my earbuds).  It’s killed my enjoyment of anything else (except my Whizzer Kylin).  Da bass. And the amount of detailed info within the huge soundstage.


+1. It's the best under $200 iem in my collection, to my ears. I brought DMG to work today, but couldn't wait to get back to ****.
If they had put these in a fancier shell and charged $200, it would have been FOTM. This larger DD was excellent in PT25 as well, unfortunately that earbud's fit was terrible (earpod style).


----------



## slappomatt

well you enablers have sold me on ****, C10, ZSN-pro, TRN-V30, and I have T2 on the way. 

By SQ I would rank them, ****-C10-V30-ZSN pro.

by comfort I would say C10-V30-ZSN------****

Its a shame the **** sound very good and balanced but even with them flipped they are barely comfortable. the rest are all decent to very comfortable.


----------



## silverfishla

slappomatt said:


> well you enablers have sold me on ****, C10, ZSN-pro, TRN-V30, and I have T2 on the way
> By SQ I would rank them, ****-C10-V30-ZSN pro.
> 
> by comfort I would say C10-V30-ZSN------****
> ...


I find larger tips work best for me. Ones that are just long enough to keep the shell away from my ears.  The largest Starlines work for me or those squishy foamies.


----------



## slappomatt

my biggest complaint with IEM's is the extreme sound isolation. do foam tips let in more ambient sound?


----------



## silverfishla (May 5, 2019)

slappomatt said:


> my biggest complaint with IEM's is the extreme sound isolation. do foam tips let in more ambient sound?


No, they don’t.  In fact they give a good seal...which is what you want for an iem.  Are you an earbudonite or something?


----------



## slappomatt

I prefer to have good situational awareness. at home I have large open headphones I like. I want to use IEM at work but being as I work alone in a dangerous profession I don't want to completely give up a sense. and large cans just wouldn't fly.


----------



## luedriver

slappomatt said:


> I prefer to have good situational awareness. at home I have large open headphones I like. I want to use IEM at work but being as I work alone in a dangerous profession I don't want to completely give up a sense. and large cans just wouldn't fly.



have you seen https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/ ?


----------



## talponne

Hello there!
I recently found out about the chifi IEM’s world and decided to try some after reading so many opinions here on the forums.
So I purchased the TFZ T2 which I really like and the TFZ S2 which I got it as a bargain.
I wanted something with bass since my Bose SoundSport broke and that’s why I went with the T2 and I can say I did picked well. The bass is great, and the mids as well. I can say the subbass needs more refining comparing them to my Sennheiser HD 4.40 but the mid bass is great for listening to hip hop (2Pac Changes, Shook Ones Part II Mobb Deep). Kansas Dust in the Wind the guitar and the violin sound nice. More Then a Feeling Boston the drums sound just right and you can feel the details from the bass but seems to go away fast.
For the setup I went with foam tips and NICEHCK 8 core cooper cable (thanks Fawzay for the rec).
The only problem I have is that the sound seems “electric” somethimes and not very natural, and the voices sound somehow in the back.
My question is: should I try the S2? I have them here but did not opened the box. Or should I go with something like Tin T3? I want something with more neutral sound but with great subbass.
Thanks!


----------



## mbwilson111

slappomatt said:


> I prefer to have good situational awareness. at home I have large open headphones I like. I want to use IEM at work but being as I work alone in a dangerous profession I don't want to completely give up a sense. and large cans just wouldn't fly.



Earbuds are perfect for that situation and you might be surprised how good they are these days.  My best ones remind me of a open back headphone.


----------



## Slater

slappomatt said:


> I prefer to have good situational awareness. at home I have large open headphones I like. I want to use IEM at work but being as I work alone in a dangerous profession I don't want to completely give up a sense. and large cans just wouldn't fly.



Ah, you need earbuds or ‘earpod’ style phones my friend. 

A dangerous profession? You aren’t one of those people who change the anti-airplane light bulbs on top of tall towers are you?


----------



## Veyska (May 5, 2019)

slappomatt said:


> I prefer to have good situational awareness. at home I have large open headphones I like. I want to use IEM at work but being as I work alone in a dangerous profession I don't want to completely give up a sense. and large cans just wouldn't fly.





luedriver said:


> have you seen https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/ ?





mbwilson111 said:


> Earbuds are perfect for that situation and you might be surprised how good they are these days.  My best ones remind me of a open back headphone.





Slater said:


> Ah, you need earbuds or ‘earpod’ style phones my friend.


Despite my fledgling collection of IEMs I actually have rather the same preference, though it's strictly just personal preference.  Don't like closed headphones either and even the flanged eartips for the wireless Bose earphones are mildly annoying.  Buuuuut every earbud I've tried falls out of my ear unless I wedge them in hard enough they hurt.  :-/  Plus I despise the feel of on-ear headphones and the foam covering on earbuds is just similar enough to irritate me.  I don't like the mild isolation but it's the lesser evil, in my opinion.

(I keep wavering on whether to jump in on one of (Mass)Drop's Koss KDE250 drops for this general reason, though unless I'm crazy lucky with how stable it fits it wouldn't be suitable for walking.  Got a pair of cheap Sony earphones with a similar in-ear form factor and while it does dampen sound a *bit* it's less than my IEMs.)

*****

Edit - @slappomatt - Have you looked into bone conduction headphones like the Aftershokz Trekz/Trekz Air?  Sound quality isn't super awesome but it's good enough if I'd been able to get a stable fit (I think my ponytail was in just the wrong spot) I'd have been more than happy keeping them, and they don't mess with your ear at all so there's basically zero isolation.


----------



## assassin10000

Veyska said:


> Buuuuut every earbud I've tried falls out of my ear unless I wedge them in hard enough they hurt.  :-/  Plus I despise the feel of on-ear headphones and the foam covering on earbuds is just similar enough to irritate me.



Have you tried an mmcx or detachable cable earbud that can be worn over ear? 

You can even wear normal earbuds over ear. If you need extra stability for the cable there are silicone ear hooks that can be used with them as well. There are also silicone rings and/or covers to possiblly increase fit/seal without needing to use foams. 

There will be less bass with no foams but ymmv depending on fit.


----------



## Veyska

assassin10000 said:


> Have you tried an mmcx or detachable cable earbud that can be worn over ear?
> 
> You can even wear normal earbuds over ear. If you need extra stability for the cable there are silicone ear hooks that can be used with them as well. There are also silicone rings and/or covers to possiblly increase fit/seal without needing to use foams.
> 
> There will be less bass with no foams but ymmv depending on fit.


Hadn't realized there were detachable (and thus flippable) earbuds so no I haven't tried any.    I'm invested, however minimally, into IEMs now and seeing as how my only complaint is the mild isolation (there might be foam tips small enough to work for me but I've not got any) I'm disinclined to start gambling $ on a maybe but that's definitely something I'll have to keep at least half an eye on in the future.


----------



## assassin10000

Veyska said:


> Hadn't realized there were detachable (and thus flippable) earbuds so no I haven't tried any.    I'm invested, however minimally, into IEMs now and seeing as how my only complaint is the mild isolation (there might be foam tips small enough to work for me but I've not got any) I'm disinclined to start gambling $ on a maybe but that's definitely something I'll have to keep at least half an eye on in the future.



If you have regular earbuds you can try them by looping the cable over your ears.


----------



## slappomatt

Slater said:


> Ah, you need earbuds or ‘earpod’ style phones my friend.
> 
> A dangerous profession? You aren’t one of those people who change the anti-airplane light bulbs on top of tall towers are you?



Almost I work on elevators


----------



## Veyska

assassin10000 said:


> If you have regular earbuds you can try them by looping the cable over your ears.


The last pair of earbuds I owned was a cheap pair that came with an mp3 player something like 15 years ago and I traded them to a friend for a bottle of Dr Pepper and considered myself as having gotten the better half of the deal.


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2019)

Veyska said:


> The last pair of earbuds I owned was a cheap pair that came with an mp3 player something like 15 years ago and I traded them to a friend for a bottle of Dr Pepper and considered myself as having gotten the better half of the deal.



If it was Dr. Pepper in the tall returnable 70s/80s glass bottle and made with cane sugar, you did get the better deal lol


----------



## theresanarc

SomeEntityThing said:


> Have you tried the kZ ZS3/ZS4/ZS3E? I only own the ZS3 but the three I mentioned are all V-Shaped from what I've heard. Also, since the ZS4 and ZS3E have the same shape as the ZS3, you should be getting suction-like isolation I haven't experienced with any other IEMs.



You guys sure that the KZ ZS3s have better isolation for small ears than the ZSR? They seem like they're bigger and stick out more.

I don't like the V-Shaped but I've given up on trying to find something flat, all these cheaper under-$30 Chinese ones I've tried are heavy on the bass I just need them for the bus, I get the sound signature I want from earbuds at home.


----------



## mbwilson111

theresanarc said:


> You guys sure that the KZ ZS3s have better isolation for small ears than the ZSR? They seem like they're bigger and stick out more.
> 
> I don't like the V-Shaped but I've given up on trying to find something flat, all these cheaper under-$30 Chinese ones I've tried are heavy on the bass I just need them for the bus, I get the sound signature I want from earbuds at home.



Maybe try the BQEYZ KB100.  You can find some reviews on here.  I love mine and do not consider them V shape.  Like you, I enjoy buds.  Signing off for tonight though... 1:30 am here.


----------



## Slater

theresanarc said:


> You guys sure that the KZ ZS3s have better isolation for small ears than the ZSR? They seem like they're bigger and stick out more.
> 
> I don't like the V-Shaped but I've given up on trying to find something flat, all these cheaper under-$30 Chinese ones I've tried are heavy on the bass I just need them for the bus, I get the sound signature I want from earbuds at home.



Well, I can’t speak for small ears. But the ZS3/4 have extreme isolation. ZSR housing is larger/bulkier and does not isolate as well as ZS3/4.

As far as the fit of ZS3/4, it is hit or miss with people. You just have to try it, and it’s either gonna fit like a glove or not at all. And as far as ZSR, that’s pretty bulky even for my ears, so if you have really small ears I’d say it’s probably not going to fit.

Regardless, the ZS3, ZS4, and ZSR are all v shaped. So if you’re looking for something with a flat signature you shouldn’t really be looking at any KZs honestly.

There are flat signature IEM options available though, depending on your budget.


----------



## MelodyMood

HungryPanda said:


> Just received the Headroom MS16 today, these buds rock


Does MS16 has lots of sound leakage? Means i I listen to the music using MS16, will it leak sound so much so that the nearest person or someone else in comparatively quiet room can also listen what exactly I am listening? I heard they are good earbuds and  someone suggested me  also but I was not sure due to open back design.


----------



## NeonHD (May 6, 2019)

*DZAT DF-10(N??) Review/Rant - Rated N for Nerfed*​
*Introduction*

Alright! Today I'm going to shed some light into an old "classic" chi-fi, the wooden DZAT DF-10.

Why the quotations, you may ask? Because despite still being in stock on Aliexpress, it unfortunately isn't the classic DF-10 that some may know of.

I, unfortunately, was one of the recent victims in this bogus DF-10 scam. I bought these bad boys for CAD $20, hoping to hear the "sharp and crisp, very precise and detailed" highs that Igor describes in his review. None of that came true in the pair that I got. But before I start my furious rant/review with these sad little IEMs, let me first start off with the positives: the unboxing and design.

*Unboxing*

For the sake of being positive, let's just pretend that this was the original DF-10.







First off, we are greeted with a nice cardboard packaging that blends well with the whole wooden theme.






Inside the box, we are further greeted with an abundance of small cardboard compartments which foreshadows the ample amount of goodies we get along with the earphones.






And boy oh boy do we get a lot of accessories!






I mean, for crying out loud they even gave us a wooden pen and notebook LOL!

Now onto the design.

*Build Quality and Design*






Honestly, regardless of how bad the sound quality is, you cannot deny that these wooden IEMs are a looker! The main reason why you'd buy this over another IEM is solely because of their wooden housings. In general, the build quality is very good. The fabric cable is thick and durable, and I love the coffee color accents which compliment the red ebony wood. Overall they feel well built.

If you need more convincing, I'll let this GIF do the rest of the talking.






*Sound Quality*

Now here is where the tables turn...

After seeing the FR curves for this, I already had my mind fixed on what I was expecting (a bright v-shaped IEM).

So with this expectation in mind, I happily shoved them into my ears and hoped for the best, but little did I know the bitter sense of disappointment that I was about to feel...






*UMMMM.... WHERE ARE THE HIGHS!?!?!?!?!?* *What??????




*

Do you know how disorientating it is when what you so confidently assumed to be true turns out to be false? That is *exactly *my experience with the DF-10. I felt like a confused Mr. Krabs.

*THEY. LITERALLY. HAVE. NO. HIGHS.*

This ain't a V-shaped IEM, it's a downright blatant L-shaped IEM. The bass is VERY emphasized. Sub-bass goes insanely deep and rumbles like two sumo wrestlers in a fight. Bassdrums on EDM dominate the track. They can most definitely be considered basshead IEMs. Mids are okay, I feel like they are the only part that DZAT didn't nerf. They aren't special in any way, but at least they sound smooth and natural and not colorated. And what the frick man??? The highs (4Khz-20Khz) are completely rolled off, and I mean COMPLETELY. There is no sense of airiness at all, no clarity in vocals, no definition, nothing. They just sound dark and blanketed, exactly the opposite of what other reviews say. I had to EQ the treble to the max in order for the highs to open up, but even then the highs sound very primitive and not at all defined.

*THE TRUTH ABOUT THE DF-10*

As I have said multiple times, I was really confused about the sound. I had a hunch that DZAT probably revised the DF-10, and I bought their revised model, which had the highs guillotined. That little hunch soon quickly turned into a more believable fact when I began scrutinizing the front box....






Yeah. There's an 'N' after DF-10.... (・_・)

Who would've knew?? Well at least we all know what 'N' stands for now: *NERFED!*

So in the end it turns out that I got the DF-10*N*, not the original DF-10. As to whether or not all other listings on Ali are selling the N variant, I'm not sure, but the store that I bought it from advertised it as DF-10.

So there is either two possibilities: 1) All sellers are selling the N variant under the DF-10 name, or 2) Some listings are the original model, while others are the N variant, so basically it's a hit or miss like the whole deal with Sony MH750.

I feel like it's more of the former as most reviews nowadays say that the highs are smooth, which goes against the "sharp and vivid" description from Igor. Plus I also found this FR graph on one of the Ali listings:






It's probably fake, but who knows. It even shows the roll-off in the highs.

*VERDICT*

I'll make this simple. If all you care about is bass and nothing else (aka virtually no one in this thread), then sure go buy these, they are basically urBeats but in wooden form. However, if you value clarity and desire a bright airy treble, then avoid these like a plague! Do not give into their gorgeous wooden look, there are far more better earphones out there that are also wooden. It's such a shame that DZAT completely gutted their highs in their latest revision of the DF-10, I would've much preferred a slightly overdone treble then one without any treble.

So to anyone who was planning to buy the DF-10:







Thank you for reading my review/rant 

_______________

P.S. I highly do not recommend buying *ANYTHING *from EsonTeam Store, which is where I bought the nerfed DF-10. They are unreliable dishonest sellers that try to get away with accepting responsibility.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My SHOZY V33 review is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG

Again, i have a crush for talented dynamic driver that deliver warm thick sound with rich timbre, the bass and vocal are really something for 50$. Not a details beast, but sure a musical champion.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

NeonHD said:


> *DZAT DF-10(N??) Review/Rant - Rated N for Nerfed*​
> *Introduction*
> 
> Alright! Today I'm going to shed some light into an old "classic" chi-fi, the wooden DZAT DF-10.
> ...



Refreshing point of view! And a good read (and laugh!).

+1 for IT'S TIME TO STOP (TALKING ABOUT DF-10)


----------



## Zelcroft

Which of the sub-$100 Chi-Fi IEMs have standout vocal performance for you guys? I'm looking for something with forward (which seems rare considering most ChIEMs seem to be V-shaped) female vocals that are clear and detailed. It's also difficult as the former requirements seem to resolve in something overly bright or sibilant for me.


----------



## HungryPanda

I've been listening to the NiceHCK DT500 a lot recently and vocals are quite beautiful on those


----------



## Cevisi

Zelcroft said:


> Which of the sub-$100 Chi-Fi IEMs have standout vocal performance for you guys? I'm looking for something with forward (which seems rare considering most ChIEMs seem to be V-shaped) female vocals that are clear and detailed. It's also difficult as the former requirements seem to resolve in something overly bright or sibilant for me.


Tin t2 has good vocals


----------



## BadReligionPunk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My SHOZY V33 review is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG
> 
> Again, i have a crush for talented dynamic driver that deliver warm thick sound with rich timbre, the bass and vocal are really something for 50$. Not a details beast, but sure a musical champion.


Honestly your review sounded exactly like the Shozy Zero. I loved the Shozy Zero. Very warm and musical with an analog feel. Would have kept them but driver flex was an issue and for some reason when I would turn my head they would cover up the nozzle opposite of the way I was moving and cut off sound from that side. Very weird. 



Zelcroft said:


> Which of the sub-$100 Chi-Fi IEMs have standout vocal performance for you guys? I'm looking for something with forward (which seems rare considering most ChIEMs seem to be V-shaped) female vocals that are clear and detailed. It's also difficult as the former requirements seem to resolve in something overly bright or sibilant for me.


 BQEYZ KC2 has very good vocals both male and female, but female vocals are very forward.


----------



## loomisjohnson (May 6, 2019)

my (favorable) simgot em2 review has now been posted here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em2.23498/reviews#review-21345,  as well as on otto's blog, audioreviews.org. we also posted alot of new music picks on the blog for your consideration.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Cevisi said:


> Tin t2 has good vocals


+1 for T2

And for vocal FINAL AUDIO E2000 are excellent IMO


----------



## BrunoC

There's a new EZ AUDIO in town.

EZ AUDIO X3 

It's a single dynamic driver.
Anyone has some info about it? 
Actually I love the D4 but can't find a single review of the X3...


----------



## mbwilson111

BrunoC said:


> There's a new EZ AUDIO in town.
> 
> EZ AUDIO X3
> 
> ...



I have one on order in red/blue....ordered because of you!


----------



## BrunoC

Hey! Haven't you just bought a blue/red earbud? Now a blue/red IEM?  

I may pull the trigger on this one. The Moondrop Crescent is coming to me. Not the Moondrop Kanas Pro yet... First it's low cost version.

I find funny that no one mention there's a Aliexpress Sale right now. Not 11.11-like, but a sale nevertheless...


----------



## mbwilson111

BrunoC said:


> Hey! Haven't you just bought a blue/red earbud? Now a blue/red IEM?
> 
> I may pull the trigger on this one. The Moondrop Crescent is coming to me. Not the Moondrop Kanas Pro yet... First it's low cost version.
> 
> I find funny that no one mention there's a Aliexpress Sale right now. Not 11.11-like, but a sale nevertheless...



Yes I guess I am in a red/blue mood.   I have the Moondrop Crescent...very nice!  Have decided not to get the Kanas Pro.  I bought the Kinera IDUN as my high cost (to me) IEM.

...and yes... Aliexpress started a Ramadan Festival sale today as it is the first day of Ramadan.


----------



## voon

Hm ... T2 around 27 now, T3s around 55 .... are T3s worth twice the money?


----------



## BrunoC (May 6, 2019)

voon said:


> Hm ... T2 around 27 now, T3s around 55 .... are T3s worth twice the money?



IMO the T3 is worst than the T2. Much worse. Very piercing treble unless used with foams and a warm source. Detailed? Yes, but you also gain a headache for free.

The EMI C880, EZ Audio D4 and Sony MH-755 eat the Tin Hifi T3 for breakfast at a fraction of the price.
My biggest 2019 disillusion. Waste of money really.


----------



## voon

BrunoC said:


> IMO the T3 is worst than the T2. Much worse. Very piercing treble unless used with foams and a warm source. Detailed? Yes, but you also gain a headache for free.
> 
> The EMI C880, EZ Audio D4 and Sony MH-755 eat the Tin Hifi T3 for breakfast at a fraction of the price.
> My biggest 2019 disillusion. Waste of money really.



Hm .... an interesting remark, given how many audio channels promote both T2 and T3 and the D4 is less than 10 USD atm on AliExpress. Now I'm quite confused.


----------



## Slater (May 6, 2019)

voon said:


> Hm .... an interesting remark, given how many audio channels promote both T2 and T3 and the D4 is less than 10 USD atm on AliExpress. Now I'm quite confused.



You can’t always go by price, or ‘higher’ model numbers, or numbers of drivers, or words like ‘Pro’ after the name. None of that is a guarantee it will be better, and often it’s worse.

That’s true of all headphones, not just Tin Audio.

Sometimes it’s just lightning in a bottle, where you can get something really good for the price. A diamond in the rough. T2 is another example. And so on.

Look at the Koss KSC75. $10-$15, with sound of something much more expensive.

There’s a number of these ridiculous bang-for-the-buck items in ChiFi, sprinkled around in every price range.


----------



## voon (May 6, 2019)

Slater said:


> There’s a number of these ridiculous bang-for-the-buck items in ChiFi, sprinkled around in every price range.



I bet  The problem is I get total contradictions, a 180 degrees opposite to the extremes, not just slight variations in taste ... of course it depends on taste or the things you know to compare to or quality control ... but "Chi-Fi Reviews" on youtube calls the D4 simply "bad" etc ... not "Okay" or "okay for the price" or whatever ... just pure crap. So it's brutal - total confusion.


----------



## voon

-


----------



## Slater

voon said:


> I bet  The problem is I get total contradictions ... of course it depends on taste or the things you know to compare to or quality control ... but "Chi-Fi Reviews" on youtube calls the D4 simply "bad" etc ... not "Okay" or "okay for the price" or whatever ... just pure crap. So it's brutal - total confusion.



Well, just remember that everyone has an opinion, no matter how valid. It’s only 1 person. They should all be taken with a grain of salt.

As you mentioned, QC issues, bad source matching, poor seal, wrong eartips, etc. Not to mention everyone has different sound signature preferences.


----------



## NeonHD

Zelcroft said:


> Which of the sub-$100 Chi-Fi IEMs have standout vocal performance for you guys? I'm looking for something with forward (which seems rare considering most ChIEMs seem to be V-shaped) female vocals that are clear and detailed. It's also difficult as the former requirements seem to resolve in something overly bright or sibilant for me.



For female vocals, probably the EZAUDIO D4 or the Sony MH750/755. They are the cheaper players in the game but provide exactly what you seem to be looking for.


----------



## HerrXRDS

BrunoC said:


> There's a new EZ AUDIO in town.
> 
> EZ AUDIO X3
> 
> ...



http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55759324.html


----------



## harry501501 (May 6, 2019)

After enjoying the quality of the Revonext QT5 I chose to try the Revonext RX8S (the triple driver version 1DD+2BA). Must admit i found it quite flat on first listen but i had spent yesterday with the Final e4000 which is profoundly musical and quite coloured. I was out and about all day with it paired with Fiio M6. The more i listened to i the more it struck me how balanced it is. Perhaps neutral even. i wasn't expecting so much detail though. i expected something that sat at the table with the QT5, TRN V30, CCA C10 and other circa £20-30 recent offerings. I found it tailored slightly more towards the C10 in signature AT FIRST. After a few hours listening it is much more detailed than all of them and the soundstage is either similar or bigger (def not smaller).

I read someone reviewing them (and there's hardly anything out there) saying that MIDS were flat, but I think it's more down to the lack of any overuse of colour to make them smooth sounding and the more neutral presentation. Good extension both ways. Note weight same as C10

They look cool too. i went for transparent shell. The only thing is they are big. But they've made the nozzle long enough to combat their bulk. The nozzle is also huge in diameter. The tips used are okay, but I changed to a slightly wider bore and it made a big difference.

I'd def recommend it if you liked the C10 and wanted a bit more cohesion and balance and more detail, less V shape.


----------



## chinmie

voon said:


> Hm ... T2 around 27 now, T3s around 55 .... are T3s worth twice the money?





BrunoC said:


> IMO the T3 is worst than the T2. Much worse. Very piercing treble unless used with foams and a warm source. Detailed? Yes, but you also gain a headache for free.
> 
> The EMI C880, EZ Audio D4 and Sony MH-755 eat the Tin Hifi T3 for breakfast at a fraction of the price.
> My biggest 2019 disillusion. Waste of money really.



for me personally, the T2 and (even more so) T2 pro are brighter than the T3. The T3 has a good tuning and resolution...but i just feel it's too "like any other IEMs" kind of tuning..  and i agree that the MH755 is a better deal than the T3. 

the two T2s are more special and uniquely Tinaudio to me and harder to find (well at least i haven't found it yet) similar sound in other brand. The Tin 2 Pro  is my personal favorite out of those


----------



## harry501501

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rev...ort-Earphone-Earplug-Headset/32961191088.html

Great price


----------



## Zelcroft

BadReligionPunk said:


> Honestly your review sounded exactly like the Shozy Zero. I loved the Shozy Zero. Very warm and musical with an analog feel. Would have kept them but driver flex was an issue and for some reason when I would turn my head they would cover up the nozzle opposite of the way I was moving and cut off sound from that side. Very weird.
> 
> BQEYZ KC2 has very good vocals both male and female, but female vocals are very forward.



Will check these out. Thanks. 



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> +1 for T2
> 
> And for vocal FINAL AUDIO E2000 are excellent IMO



Over the T3? Preference of either them or the T2 seems to be a mixed topic. 



NeonHD said:


> For female vocals, probably the EZAUDIO D4 or the Sony MH750/755. They are the cheaper players in the game but provide exactly what you seem to be looking for.



I've tried the D4, nothing really stood out to me when listening to them. They were also quite uncomfortable for my ears, even in short listening sessions.


----------



## NeonHD

Zelcroft said:


> I've tried the D4, nothing really stood out to me when listening to them. They were also quite uncomfortable for my ears, even in short listening sessions.



I'd also highly suggest the KZ ED9, but it has a mild V-shaped sound signature that you probably may not like. But honestly for female vocals, the ED9 (brass fitlers) does wonders. Vocals are rendered so crisp and intimate, and the extra upper treble energy gives additional clarity to the sound.


----------



## Zelcroft

NeonHD said:


> I'd also highly suggest the KZ ED9, but it has a mild V-shaped sound signature that you probably may not like. But honestly for female vocals, the ED9 (brass fitlers) does wonders. Vocals are rendered so crisp and intimate, and the extra upper treble energy gives additional clarity to the sound.



Reviews of the ED9 being overly sharp on the high end does put me on my guard but I'd still give it a shot if it might provide the vocal rendering I'm looking for.


----------



## Naschy

Wondering if anyone can offer some suggestions. My IEMs were destroyed by my overzealous dog. I previously had Xiaomi Hybrids and V20 bundled B&O’s.

Looking for something more or less V shaped, but with good resolution, treble, and detail. I listen to mainly rock, alt, metal with some synth. Budget would be around $50, though I can deviate up or down slightly if need be. I currently use Philips X2 (WOOX) as over ears, and enjoy that signature. I need something that has, or can easily incorporate, a mic (and inline controls if possible). These will mainly be my on the go IEMs and will be driven by an LG V20.

Any suggestions? I like chifi because of the value for money. Seeing a lot of suggestions for T2, ****, V80, ZSN etc. Honestly a bit confused which route to go.


----------



## Broquen

Naschy said:


> Wondering if anyone can offer some suggestions. My IEMs were destroyed by my overzealous dog. I previously had Xiaomi Hybrids and V20 bundled B&O’s.
> 
> Looking for something more or less V shaped, but with good resolution, treble, and detail. I listen to mainly rock, alt, metal with some synth. Budget would be around $50, though I can deviate up or down slightly if need be. I currently use Philips X2 (WOOX) as over ears, and enjoy that signature. I need something that has, or can easily incorporate, a mic (and inline controls if possible). These will mainly be my on the go IEMs and will be driven by an LG V20.
> 
> Any suggestions? I like chifi because of the value for money. Seeing a lot of suggestions for T2, ****, V80, ZSN etc. Honestly a bit confused which route to go.



I listen to lots of metal and **** are very good under 50$


----------



## NeonHD (May 7, 2019)

Zelcroft said:


> Reviews of the ED9 being overly sharp on the high end does put me on my guard but I'd still give it a shot if it might provide the vocal rendering I'm looking for.



It honestly depends on which tips you are using. Small short tips like these tame much of the top end. Anyways you can always do the bass vent mod, which is by covering up the vent on the brass filters. After the mod, the bass dramatically increases while also taming the treble. Even with just the stock sound, I find the treble to be very transparent and in the background. It's very bright and detailed, but not in an upfront way that hurts your eardrums (unlike the ZS6, TRN V80, Tin T2). I'd say give the ED9 a shot, they don't sound like the average chi-fi you'd expect for $10.


----------



## lilhaiti

Naschy said:


> Wondering if anyone can offer some suggestions. My IEMs were destroyed by my overzealous dog. I previously had Xiaomi Hybrids and V20 bundled B&O’s.
> 
> Looking for something more or less V shaped, but with good resolution, treble, and detail. I listen to mainly rock, alt, metal with some synth. Budget would be around $50, though I can deviate up or down slightly if need be. I currently use Philips X2 (WOOX) as over ears, and enjoy that signature. I need something that has, or can easily incorporate, a mic (and inline controls if possible). These will mainly be my on the go IEMs and will be driven by an LG V20.
> 
> Any suggestions? I like chifi because of the value for money. Seeing a lot of suggestions for T2, ****, V80, ZSN etc. Honestly a bit confused which route to go.



With what you said about the somewhat V shape and your occasional synth... you'll probably want decent bass, I would suggest either the TRN IM1 or the TFZ T2.  I have both plus the V80 and the T3 and the TFZ T2 and IM1 are better all-arounders.  The V80 can get harsh in the treble at times and the T2 (which is close to the T3) can leave you wanting bass at times.  I also just received the ****'s and they are a bit challenging to drive, even with my LG V40, and the fit is definitely a science, they're also definitely not V shaped, they more mid forward and to me sound just OK.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Don't get the V80. ****>C10>V80
There is a big big step between each of these.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Zelcroft said:


> Will check these out. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I prefer T2 over T3. They are quite different in flavor, T3 sound more liquid and sharp with extra upper treble emphasis, vocal are clear and intimate but not very bodied, they lack the T2 thickness and brightish (detailed) timbre I like.

When it come to vocal, i'm still searching the sub-100$ miracle. I mean, there lot of iem with good vocal, but miraculous one that give you goosebumps are non existent IMO

I tend to prefer dynamic driver when it come to vocal restitution. The Shozy V33 have nice warm vocal, HillAudio Altair too but with a less refined timbre than V33.

**** aren't that bad for vocal either, especially in term of clarity. To me the best buy you can make right now is ****.


----------



## archdawg (May 7, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, I prefer T2 over T3. They are quite different in flavor, T3 sound more liquid and sharp with extra upper treble emphasis, vocal are clear and intimate but not very bodied, they lack the T2 thickness and brightish (detailed) timbre I like.
> 
> When it come to vocal, i'm still searching the sub-100$ miracle. I mean, there lot of iem with good vocal, but miraculous one that give you goosebumps are non existent IMO
> 
> ...


Yeah, not bad and not my first pick for vocals either but then again a lot depends on individual tracks (performer, recording, mix/master) and for the life of me I couldn't name a single phone out of my collection that brings out 'the best' in all those different vocal recordings.
Anyway, since I already own two pairs of the **** I just bought a second pair of T2s on AX for 24.11€, lol.
(Now it's on to some more cables and a second pair of the R...n... QT5 ... Right from the start I put them on top of my sub 20$-best-bang-for-the-buck list, right next to the **** (YMMV) Now, while the latter ones need significantly more power to shine and have their sweet spot above my usual listening level the QT5 seem more tolerant in that regard and deserve an extra point in my book.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, I prefer T2 over T3. They are quite different in flavor, T3 sound more liquid and sharp with extra upper treble emphasis, vocal are clear and intimate but not very bodied, they lack the T2 thickness and brightish (detailed) timbre I like.
> 
> When it come to vocal, i'm still searching the sub-100$ miracle. I mean, there lot of iem with good vocal, but miraculous one that give you goosebumps are non existent IMO
> 
> ...



Weren't E2000 or 3000 were great for vocals?


----------



## CoFire (May 7, 2019)

BrunoC said:


> IMO the T3 is worst than the T2. Much worse. Very piercing treble unless used with foams and a warm source. Detailed? Yes, but you also gain a headache for free.
> 
> The EMI C880, EZ Audio D4 and Sony MH-755 eat the Tin Hifi T3 for breakfast at a fraction of the price.
> My biggest 2019 disillusion. Waste of money really.



I own most of these. My 2 cents.

T3 for me was treble hot at first, then i played them for about 2 weeks on my AVR at moderate volume and that settled them down. I don't even like the words burn in but I've most definitely noticed improvements from burn in, not on my head burn in, but after being played for extended time on a source for the T3 and DM6 both of which hurt out of the package. And yes, my first T3 impressions were, hot damn this treble is gonna make my brain explode. These now are NOT piercing. I literally stuck them on an extra AVR on a radio station for weeks. Figured what do i have to lose.

I don't own the T2 but demo'd a friend's and I thought they were bass light and thin sounding. I did the micropore tape mod to the inner vent and the bass improved nicely. From memory, I can't recall if the modded T2 are better or worse than the T3. I'll be able to compare in a couple weeks. I'm looking forward to this comparison to see if I got ripped.

The T3 for the price may be over hyped. I have mixed feelings on them. I think my expectations were just a little too built up with the massdrop and community hype. They are actually a nice iem, maybe a tad warmer than neutral, maybe a tad brighter depending on how many hours they have on them. For great detail and guitar crunch rock, I turn to my DM6, for hip hop and EDM, I turn to my DMG and if I need something in between, there's the T3. They don't seem to best those IEMs in anything but they aren't offensive and if I didn't have a desire for deeper, harder bass with more air or guitar crunching detail, I'd be happy in ignorance. Yes, those IEMs cost more and its unfair but life ain't fair and I'm stretching too see them slug it out with more expensive, arguably high performing IEMs. The T3 are good all rounders to my ears.

One thing I've recently discovered about the T3 is that when i wear them over my ears, I need to add a little more cable slack and push the IEM bodies down toward my neck after insertion. I don't know why, but this improves everything and makes them more enjoyable given the present company. Bass, clarity and soundstage improves. I don't have this issue with other IEMs. I don't think they are a bust by any means but i can see how some people might have this vanilla view of them.

The EZ Audio D4 is a steal after the micropore tape mod on the inner vent. Before this, they were unimpressive, after a little resistance on the vent, they gained nice subbass and bass punch with clarity and good highs. They were my steal of 2018 as i bought about 10 pairs on singles day, then modded them with family and rolled tips just to give them a little introduction to the hobby. I should be condemned for this, it's like pushing opiates on kids. Most people were amazed at the changes from both mods. I still have a couple pair of D4 for back up.

I bought a couple MH-755 and all I remember is how warm they are. I need to revisit these. They reminded my of a Sennheiser type sound but I probably need to spend more time with them. I think some other IEMs stepped into my life around that time so they didn't get too fair of a demo. Now that i recall, that short off center cable threw me off. I need to use them with my ES100 or do a cable mod for better enjoyment and more practical use. They definitely have potential, it's just there's lower lying fruit about.

So now, I'm currently eyeballing the ****, Crescent, KZN Pro and E2000. Do I really need these? 

Edit: Forgot to mention that I'm using JVC Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrid tips primarily. The DM6 uses a NiceHCK 16 core pure copper cable. Everything else I believe is stock.


----------



## BrunoC

Wow. Good post.

You convinced me to burn-in the T3. There's still some hope...

You must buy the ****.

Nobody on Headfi needs more IEMw, earbuds or headphones. But we want some fun, and we want that feeling of buying a new gem, don't we all?


----------



## Naschy

Thanks for the replies guys. So from suggestions we have TRN IM1, TFZ T2 and the ****. If anyone can give any further insights thatd be appreciated.

Oh, and is there a good quality cable I should look into getting? Something good quality and cheap, with Mic/inline controls, that'll improve sound quality?


----------



## Nimweth

Naschy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. So from suggestions we have TRN IM1, TFZ T2 and the ****. If anyone can give any further insights thatd be appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and is there a good quality cable I should look into getting? Something good quality and cheap, with Mic/inline controls, that'll improve sound quality?


From your description of the cable, it looks like you'll be using the IEMs with a smartphone. Bear in mind that the **** is power hungry, and although probably the best of the ones you mentioned, may not receive enough power. Also on-line controls do not normally appear in high quality cables.


----------



## archdawg (May 8, 2019)

Naschy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. So from suggestions we have TRN IM1, TFZ T2 and the ****. If anyone can give any further insights thatd be appreciated.



You might want to check out the R...n... QT5 as well. Great build and sound quality for less than 20€. Soundwise I prefer them over my KZ ZSN ... slightly less v-shaped sig, more clarity, even transparency, easy to drive and ...loads of listening fun. Just check out some reviews.


----------



## Naschy (May 8, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> From your description of the cable, it looks like you'll be using the IEMs with a smartphone. Bear in mind that the **** is power hungry, and although probably the best of the ones you mentioned, may not receive enough power. Also on-line controls do not normally appear in high quality cables.




Yeah, these will be daily drivers out and about for the phone. It is a good one sound spec wise - LG V20 with the 32bit Quad DAC. It has a high impedance mode (ticks on for North of 50ohms if I remember?) so I think that'll be enough juice?

As for the mic cable, yes, I've discovered the more audio-centric ones don't have a mic. I'd really need it as I've come to utilise it when I'm out and about listening to music or podcasts.

Are there any out there? Ive had a look on aliexpress and such, but I'm getting stuck on what brands and terms I should be looking for.


----------



## Nimweth

Naschy said:


> Yeah, these will be daily drivers out and about for the phone. It is a good one sound spec wise - LG V20 with the 32bit Quad DAC. It has a high impedance mode (ticks on for North of 50ohms if I remember?) so I think that'll be enough juice?
> 
> As for the mic cable, yes, I've discovered the more audio-centric ones don't have a mic. I'd really need it as I've come to utilise it when I'm out and about listening to music or podcasts.
> 
> Are there any out there? Ive had a look on aliexpress and such, but I'm getting stuck on what brands and terms I should be looking for.


I'm probably not the best person to ask since I use a DAP rather than a smartphone so some others might be able to help you more than l can!


----------



## Broquen

CoFire said:


> I bought a couple MH-755 and all I remember is how warm they are. I need to revisit these. They reminded my of a Sennheiser type sound but I probably need to spend more time with them.



I own a pair of 755s and IMO the sound is very balanced, far from be too warm. I usually use stock tips and ES100 with them.


----------



## lilhaiti

Naschy said:


> Yeah, these will be daily drivers out and about for the phone. It is a good one sound spec wise - LG V20 with the 32bit Quad DAC. It has a high impedance mode (ticks on for North of 50ohms if I remember?) so I think that'll be enough juice?
> 
> As for the mic cable, yes, I've discovered the more audio-centric ones don't have a mic. I'd really need it as I've come to utilise it when I'm out and about listening to music or podcasts.
> 
> Are there any out there? Ive had a look on aliexpress and such, but I'm getting stuck on what brands and terms I should be looking for.




The Quad DAC on the v20 is similar to the one in the v40 which I have and it struggles to make the **** sound good.  I wouldn't suggest the **** for use with a phone.  My TRN IM1 came with a in line mic with controls and the cable isn't bad at all.  For a daily driver, I'd pick the IM1, it fits very well and are super comfy, the isolation is great, and the sound great with many different genres of music.  I think the TFZ T2's sound better, but the IM1's are more comfortable everyday, plus the T2's cost a bit more ($60).  I use my IM1's for commuting, traveling, and walking, while connected via a TRN BT3 Bluetooth cable.


----------



## Naschy

lilhaiti said:


> The Quad DAC on the v20 is similar to the one in the v40 which I have and it struggles to make the **** sound good.  I wouldn't suggest the **** for use with a phone.  My TRN IM1 came with a in line mic with controls and the cable isn't bad at all.  For a daily driver, I'd pick the IM1, it fits very well and are super comfy, the isolation is great, and the sound great with many different genres of music.  I think the TFZ T2's sound better, but the IM1's are more comfortable everyday, plus the T2's cost a bit more ($60).  I use my IM1's for commuting, traveling, and walking, while connected via a TRN BT3 Bluetooth cable.



Thanks for your thoughts. Hmmm, that’s disappointing. Was looking at the **** pretty seriously. Descriptions sounded great, plus the fact it has a piezoelectric driver intrigued me (I have no idea what that is  - never heard one. I was curious). So, what, they sound very uninspired with the phone DAC? We’re you able to utilise the high impedance/gain?


----------



## Broquen

lilhaiti said:


> The Quad DAC on the v20 is similar to the one in the v40 which I have and it struggles to make the **** sound good.  I wouldn't suggest the **** for use with a phone.



 It depends on the source, but they sound fantastic from Redmi Note 5 and Radsone ES100 (not stock cable). Maybe cable resistance has to do with it, volume... Did not try with another source. Maybe I'll give them a check later, with my wife's S7 (Exynos) and see.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 8, 2019)

Broquen said:


> I own a pair of 755s and IMO the sound is very balanced, far from be too warm. I usually use stock tips and ES100 with them.



I liked the Sony MH755 so much that I bought all the colors and a few spares.  @HungryPanda re-cabled these four for me.  I really like the result!  There was no way that I was going to use that J cable.

The colorful stock tips are part of the charm  It is refreshing to use something so simple after all the big over ear hybrids.


----------



## Broquen

mbwilson111 said:


> I liled the Sony MH755 so much that I bought all the colors and a few spares.  @HungryPanda re-cabled these four for me.  I really like the result!  There was no way that I was going to use that J cable.
> 
> The colorful stock tips are part of the charm  It is refreshing to use something so simple after all the big over ear hybrids.



These are fantastics! And believe me, I understand very well that hate for J cable but finally I'm getting used to it xD


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Naschy said:


> Yeah, these will be daily drivers out and about for the phone. It is a good one sound spec wise - LG V20 with the 32bit Quad DAC. It has a high impedance mode (ticks on for North of 50ohms if I remember?) so I think that'll be enough juice?



That should probably be enough to drive em.


----------



## stryed

Naschy said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Hmmm, that’s disappointing. Was looking at the **** pretty seriously. Descriptions sounded great, plus the fact it has a piezoelectric driver intrigued me (I have no idea what that is  - never heard one. I was curious). So, what, they sound very uninspired with the phone DAC? We’re you able to utilise the high impedance/gain?


I run mine on my nokia just fine although I have to ramp it up to 30/30 on some recordings to get it loud (i listen pretty loud in general, but 20-25/30 maximum on my other IEMs). I tried on my cheap dac (fx audio x6) and did not notice a huge boost, certainly different though. LG V20 should work better than my nokia.


----------



## archdawg

Broquen said:


> It depends on the source, but they sound fantastic from Redmi Note 5 and Radsone ES100 (not stock cable). Maybe cable resistance has to do with it, volume... Did not try with another source. Maybe I'll give them a check later, with my wife's S7 (Exynos) and see.


They get enough power from the tiny HIDIZS Sonata DAC as well, but the Sonata leeches quite a bit of juice out of your phone's battery.


----------



## lilhaiti

Naschy said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Hmmm, that’s disappointing. Was looking at the **** pretty seriously. Descriptions sounded great, plus the fact it has a piezoelectric driver intrigued me (I have no idea what that is  - never heard one. I was curious). So, what, they sound very uninspired with the phone DAC? We’re you able to utilise the high impedance/gain?




They actually do trigger the High Impedance DAC mode but to me the mids sound thick and congested on the phone, the mids sound fine on my laptop or my Shanling M2s.  I have to turn them almost all the way up to get them to sound decent on the v40, maybe there is enough power, but only enough.  The sound signature on the **** is flat to mid forward and I think the highlight of these is the mids.  The bass is there and does nothing particularly bad or good, but its there and tight enough.  The mids are more forward in the mix and sound silky across the spectrum, pianos, guitars and vocals sound great with these.  The piezoelectric driver helps with treble.  The treble on the **** is good, very very detailed, but to me the treble sounded metallic at times.  The ****'s are detail beasts, but they are not genre universal, some genres of music don't sound as good on these, I think jazz and classical sound great, but hip hop, rock, reggae, and electronic music can be very hit or miss.  They are also not a good choice for daily drivers, the fit is kinda weird and not the most comfortable, they also don't isolate that good and people around you can hear more of your music because of the open back.  They are a great IEM to add to a collection because they are so cheap, but not a good daily driver in my opinion.


----------



## ShakyJake

mbwilson111 said:


> I liked the Sony MH755 so much that I bought all the colors and a few spares.  @HungryPanda re-cabled these four for me.  I really like the result!  There was no way that I was going to use that J cable.
> 
> The colorful stock tips are part of the charm  It is refreshing to use something so simple after all the big over ear hybrids.


How many ears do you have?  I have two!


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakyJake said:


> How many ears do you have?  I have two!



Are you saying you only have ONE IEM (or bud or headphone)?


----------



## ShakyJake

mbwilson111 said:


> Are you saying you only have ONE IEM (or bud or headphone)?


Oh no... Touche!


----------



## boblauer

If you get mh755 make sure it's a legitimate seller and there are fakes out there. I use it with es100 as well.


----------



## Nimweth

My Tin Audio T3 arrived today. As many have said, the cable is really nice. Presently running in but first impressions very positive. Treble is lovely on these, very open, airy and transparent with good extension. There is a little sibilance but not too prominent. Bass is excellent, especially sub-bass with good depth and weight. It's the first IEM I have had with a Knowles BA, and I must say that I can hear the quality, it is so refined. More impressions later.


----------



## keoki

Any suggestions on a pair of IEMs that have a little more bass? Is the Tin Audio T2 or T2 Pro a good option or should I just go with a more expensive IEM such as KPE or something <$200? I have the **** and DM6, just wondering if there's anything out there that has a bit more bass for different genre.


----------



## FastAndClean

keoki said:


> Any suggestions on a pair of IEMs that have a little more bass? Is the Tin Audio T2 or T2 Pro a good option or should I just go with a more expensive IEM such as KPE or something <$200? I have the **** and DM6, just wondering if there's anything out there that has a bit more bass for different genre.


Kanas pro have more sub bass than **** but less mid bass, the regular Kanas will be great for you and it is cheaper and on sale now


----------



## loomisjohnson

keoki said:


> Any suggestions on a pair of IEMs that have a little more bass? Is the Tin Audio T2 or T2 Pro a good option or should I just go with a more expensive IEM such as KPE or something <$200? I have the **** and DM6, just wondering if there's anything out there that has a bit more bass for different genre.


toneking 9tail would be my pick for bass. the much cheaper cca c10 also has quite a lot of bass presence


----------



## -sandro-

Hello,
months ago I was advised by many people to get the qkz w1 pro when I asked a good iems to used during sleep in bed that wouldn't hurt my hear while laying in my side.
However both Amazon and fasttech never shipped it since it was discontinued 
Any alternarive for similar price?


----------



## mbwilson111

-sandro- said:


> Hello,
> months ago I was advised by many people to get the qkz w1 pro when I asked a good iems to used during sleep in bed that wouldn't hurt my hear while laying in my side.
> However both Amazon and fasttech never shipped it since it was discontinued
> Any alternarive for similar price?



I can lie on my side with this one.  Similar shape to that QKZ.  I think it sounds good too.  More than good enough for sleeping.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/LAFI-Detac...keywords=lafi&qid=1557347265&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## chinmie

keoki said:


> Any suggestions on a pair of IEMs that have a little more bass? Is the Tin Audio T2 or T2 Pro a good option or should I just go with a more expensive IEM such as KPE or something <$200? I have the **** and DM6, just wondering if there's anything out there that has a bit more bass for different genre.





FastAndClean said:


> Kanas pro have more sub bass than **** but less mid bass, the regular Kanas will be great for you and it is cheaper and on sale now



agreed. the regular Kanas has more subbass than the KPE. the subbass can vibrate your skull, but in a tasteful manner, unlike for instance the TFZ King/King Pro that really shake and rumble your head to a point of nausea after prolonged use.

then again, it might be just my weak tolerance for the TFZ... it maybe turns out the TFZ are more your taste?


----------



## MelodyMood

MelodyMood said:


> Does MS16 has lots of sound leakage? Means i I listen to the music using MS16, will it leak sound so much so that the nearest person or someone else in comparatively quiet room can also listen what exactly I am listening? I heard they are good earbuds and  someone suggested me  also but I was not sure due to open back design.


Any comment on the query above? No one bought or used MS16?


----------



## Slater (May 8, 2019)

MelodyMood said:


> Any comment on the query above? No one bought or used MS16?



I have the MS16. It’s a decent earbud, and worth the paltry asking price. There’s better buds out there though.

You can greatly improve the MS16s sound if you remove the metal grille from the back. It’s just stuck on like a sticker, and pops right off. It sounds like junk with the grille in place.


----------



## slappomatt

loomisjohnson said:


> toneking 9tail would be my pick for bass. the much cheaper cca c10 also has quite a lot of bass presence


Was going to say cca c10. Mine have quite a bit of bass w right tips


----------



## MelodyMood

Slater said:


> I have the MS16. It’s a decent earbud, and worth the paltry asking price. There’s better buds out there though.
> 
> You can greatly improve the MS16s sound if you remove the metal grille from the back. It’s just stuck on like a sticker, and pops right off. It sounds like junk with the grille in place.



What other metal earbuds you can suggest pls? Which is not very expensive and ideally have Mic also. Also, if we remove the Metal Grille on the back from the earbud, what we will need to cover it then? I also don't want Sound to be leaked but it seems due to open back design, whatever I am listening using MS16, the person next to me or in the same room will also listen that. Is that correct? So if I cover the back completely, will tat affect sound or what?


----------



## Slater (May 9, 2019)

MelodyMood said:


> What other metal earbuds you can suggest pls? Which is not very expensive and ideally have Mic also. Also, if we remove the Metal Grille on the back from the earbud, what we will need to cover it then? I also don't want Sound to be leaked but it seems due to open back design, whatever I am listening using MS16, the person next to me or in the same room will also listen that. Is that correct? So if I cover the back completely, will tat affect sound or what?



If you cover the hole completely, it will sound even worse than it does stock. The hole is there to allow the driver air to breathe (it's a vent). The problem is that the metal grille they used has very tiny holes, so it is very restrictive and almost no air can pass. That's why the grille needs to be totally removed.

As far as sound leaking, that tiny vent hole on the back is the least of your worries. Earbuds themselves leak sound everywhere, where the speaker outputs the sound. It's not sealed in your ear like an IEM is (which uses a foam or silicone eartip to create a sealed enclosure in your ear canal).

So yeah, any and every earbud you use will leak sound to a person sitting right next to you. You can control the leakage using the volume of your source device. If you listen at a very low volume they won't really be able to hear your music. But if you listen to any earbud at a realistic volume, a person sitting right next to you will hear your music (or at least be able to hear that you are listening to music, even if they can't make out the specific lyrics).


----------



## MelodyMood

Slater said:


> If you cover the hole completely, it will sound even worse than it does stock. The hole is there to allow the driver air to breathe (it's a vent). The problem is that the metal grille they used has very tiny holes, so it is very restrictive and almost no air can pass. That's why the grille needs to be totally removed.
> 
> As far as sound leaking, that tiny vent hole on the back is the least of your worries. Earbuds themselves leak sound everywhere, where the speaker outputs the sound. It's not sealed in your ear like an IEM is (which uses a foam or silicone eartip to create a sealed enclosure in your ear canal).
> 
> So yeah, any and every earbud you use will leak sound to a person sitting right next to you. You can control the leakage using the volume of your source device. If you listen at a very low volume they won't really be able to hear your music. But if you listen to any earbud at a realistic volume, a person sitting right next to you will hear your music (or at least be able to hear that you are listening to music, even if they can't make out the specific lyrics).



You are wrong. I am using  earbuds and while they are not IEM and don't seal like that, there is no sound leakage I noticed. I have TP16, Yincrow X6 and Eaifier and Apple Earbuds and none leaks sound at all. If MS16 is similar in "leaking" sound like these, then I guess there is no sound leakage at all.


----------



## assassin10000

MelodyMood said:


> You are wrong. I am using  earbuds and while they are not IEM and don't seal like that, there is no sound leakage I noticed. I have TP16, Yincrow X6 and Eaifier and Apple Earbuds and none leaks sound at all. If MS16 is similar in "leaking" sound like these, then I guess there is no sound leakage at all.



In that case either your listening volume is low enough or the surrounding environment is loud enough that others aren't noticing the sound leakage.

Either that or everyone can't be bothered and/or has been too nice to say anything.


----------



## maxxevv

MelodyMood said:


> You are wrong. I am using  earbuds and while they are not IEM and don't seal like that, there is no sound leakage I noticed. I have TP16, Yincrow X6 and Eaifier and Apple Earbuds and none leaks sound at all. If MS16 is similar in "leaking" sound like these, then I guess there is no sound leakage at all.



That logic fails me. I have earbuds too. My personal favourite is the TO600.  And it leaks, both ways.  



assassin10000 said:


> In that case either your listening volume is low enough or the surrounding environment is loud enough that others aren't noticing the sound leakage.
> 
> Either that or everyone can't be bothered and/or has been too nice to say anything.



And yes, I agree.  They only work for me if I were listening in a fairly quiet environment, else  would have to churn up the volume to sufficiently block out the background. And likewise the sound leak gets even louder because of that.


----------



## -sandro-

mbwilson111 said:


> I can lie on my side with this one.  Similar shape to that QKZ.  I think it sounds good too.  More than good enough for sleeping.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LAFI-Detac...keywords=lafi&qid=1557347265&s=gateway&sr=8-1



What's the official "chinese" name? I'm in Italy and it costs €46 from amazon.it


----------



## Broquen

-sandro- said:


> What's the official "chinese" name? I'm in Italy and it costs €46 from amazon.it


Have you looked at Advanced Sleeper? I can find them in Amazon Spain, cost around 30€ and are designed to be comfortable in the bed. About sound, I like a lot the sound of adv. S2000 (very comfortable in the bed too), but is another model and I think that can be hard to find nowadays.


----------



## limepanda

Just thought I'd pop back in a say that my ZSN Pro's turned up yesterday and I'm stoked! Previously the best in ears I had were the UE 600vi and I'd have to say the KZ's are better. I'm impressed. (I'm no audiophile but I like to think I can appreciate decent sound, I absolutely adore my Q701's) The only quibble I have so far is that there is bit of background hiss at low volumes which I wasn't really expecting given I'm driving them with a Galaxy S9. But overall I'm very happy with them, they sound great and honestly I just can't quite believe how cheap they are. They aren't perfect but they are very fun to listen to. I guess the market really has improved in the last few years.


----------



## Slater

limepanda said:


> Just thought I'd pop back in a say that my ZSN Pro's turned up yesterday and I'm stoked! Previously the best in ears I had were the UE 600vi and I'd have to say the KZ's are better. I'm impressed. (I'm no audiophile but I like to think I can appreciate decent sound, I absolutely adore my Q701's) The only quibble I have so far is that there is bit of background hiss at low volumes which I wasn't really expecting given I'm driving them with a Galaxy S9. But overall I'm very happy with them, they sound great and honestly I just can't quite believe how cheap they are. They aren't perfect but they are very fun to listen to. I guess the market really has improved in the last few years.



I don’t get any background hiss with the ZSN Pro on any of my sources. My guess is the hiss is due to something with your phone, or it could just be an issue with whatever app you’re using.


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 9, 2019)

-sandro- said:


> What's the official "chinese" name? I'm in Italy and it costs €46 from amazon.it



I can't find a chinese name.  EN303 is printed on the earpieces but I searched for that and only found the amazon one.  There are other earphones though with that same shape.   The Moxpad x3 for example.  I have the Moxpad x6 which is too big for sleeping but the x3 is the same form factor as the ones you were looking at.   I found it on sale here for about $13 with free shipping.  I know if you search the headfi or use google you will find some impressions.  I remember reading good ones in the past... certainly good enough for sleeping.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mox...ass-Hifi-DC-Small-Port-Cable/32931566522.html

As for the LaFi, ave you checked to see if Amazon UK ships to you?  I have ordered things here from other Amazon locations like Amazon.de.

edit... just did a quick google for the QKZ... is this the one?  Very inexpensive.

https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009528413470.html


----------



## Nimweth

I'm really enjoying the T3. It seems to combine the detail of the C16 with the vitality of the ZS7. The soundstage is excellent, although not as large as some others, the layering, separation and detail seem to enlarge it. I cued up the first track of "Year of the Cat" by Al Stewart and ended up listening to the whole album! The initial sibilance has all but disappeared after 40 hours burn in and I really like the top end on these. Bass is deep, extended and linear. Mids are revealing and open. I'm very happy!


----------



## BrunoC (May 10, 2019)

BrunoC said:


> Wow. Good post.
> 
> You convinced me to burn-in the T3. There's still some hope...
> 
> ...



I must eat my words on the T3.
After some burnin (24h) the sibilance still exists but is much less than before. The piercing sound is practically gone, and this alone was the the reason I put the T3 down.
The sound is enjoyable now, with very controlled linear bass (and sub-bass actually exists on the T3) and clear mids. It's a very good IEM actually.

This proves we need to give some time before judging an IEM (not after 2 days like I did). The T3 was very harsh and piercing out-of-the-box.
So, I'm sorry for the precoce bashing on the T3.


----------



## CoFire (May 11, 2019)

BrunoC said:


> I must eat my words on the T3.
> After some burnin (24h) the sibilance still exists but is much less than before. The piercing sound is practically gone, and this alone was the the reason I put the T3 down.
> The sound is enjoyable now, with very controlled linear bass (and sub-bass actually exists on the T3) and clear mids. It's a very good IEM actually.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the follow up and helping me not eat my words. Burn in as debatable as it is seems to do the T3 some benefit. I still listen to them in some disbelief that they were piercing. Wait... were they really piercing or was I just having an off day?

The oddest part is when you use a smaller bore tip and copper wire to attenuate the treble and then you find yourself grabbing an SPC cable and JVC Spiral Dots to expand that soundstage and gain a little clarity and treble presence on the SAME IEM! The DM6 is the exact same way.

I heard others make these same comments, maybe not entirely believing them, but I guess hearing is believing.


----------



## Nimweth

CoFire said:


> Thanks for the follow up and helping me not eat my words. Burn in as debatable as it is seems to do the T3 some benefit. I still listen to them in some disbelief that they were piercing. Wait... were they really piercing or was I just having an off day?
> 
> The oddest part is when you use a smaller bore top and copper wire to attenuate the treble and then you find yourself grabbing an SPC cable and JVC Spiral Dots to expand that soundstage and gain a little clarity and treble presence on the SAME IEM! The DM6 is the exact same way.
> 
> I heard others make these same comments, maybe not entirely believed them, but I guess heading is believing.


+1 for the T3 with burn-in and Spiral Dots. That's what I'm using!


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the Tin Hifi T3 is now available here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t3.23570/reviews


----------



## newhere

Hello All, 
I have been using **** and C10 for more than a month now and I prefer C10 over **** because I feel C10 has a wider sound stage & punchy bass (bass on **** feels shallow).
But right now, I've gifted both of these earphones to my friends and looking to buy a new one.

So should I buy another pair of C10 or is there something better than C10 with a similar sound signature.
Things I want in earphone are:
1. Bigger and wider sound stage
2. Deep punchy bass with high amount of sub bass
3. Smooth sound (I'm treble sensitive)
4. Details, Separation on the same level as C10 or ****

May I know what my options are? how does C16 compare with C10?


----------



## loomisjohnson

newhere said:


> Hello All,
> I have been using **** and C10 for more than a month now and I prefer C10 over **** because I feel C10 has a wider sound stage & punchy bass (bass on **** feels shallow).
> But right now, I've gifted both of these earphones to my friends and looking to buy a new one.
> 
> ...


Toneking 9tail


----------



## zazaboy

@loomisjohnson are the toneking 9tail very bright iems I want to avoid that? and do they have harsh peaks or piercing highs ?


----------



## newhere

loomisjohnson said:


> Toneking 9tail



Is it really worth spending 4 times more on this than buying another pair of C10? 
In what aspect is it better than C10?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

newhere said:


> Hello All,
> I have been using **** and C10 for more than a month now and I prefer C10 over **** because I feel C10 has a wider sound stage & punchy bass (bass on **** feels shallow).
> But right now, I've gifted both of these earphones to my friends and looking to buy a new one.
> 
> ...


Everything you mention sounds like semkarch CNT 1. You can get them on sale for 65, but regularly are 95. Anyway,  very Sonyish consumer sound with wide stage and good separation.

Other then that,  I would look at BQEYZ BQ3. It's on sale now for 45.


----------



## loomisjohnson

newhere said:


> Is it really worth spending 4 times more on this than buying another pair of C10?
> In what aspect is it better than C10?


it all comes down to your budget and how much more you're willing to pay for incremental improvement. they have the same basic signature--warm and bassy--tho the 9t has tighter bass and a more enveloping stage; you can also coax more treble detail with the various filters.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have to say The BQEYZ BQ3 is a bass lovers V shaped iem with very nice treble


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Simgot EM1 is up on Head-Fi and my blog. Great tuning but average in terms of technical proficiency. Compares well to other IEMs at the price point.  
Bonus graph of the EM1 vs. the similarly priced KZ AS10:


----------



## stryed (May 11, 2019)

There are levels to this game. IT01 are really something.
After getting back to it from 2-3 weeks with the ****. There's weight and texture and degrees that are just gorgeous to listen to. **** does not miss much but they are dry, slightly sterile with nice bass and nice treble. A sound tuning I actuaclly found myself to enjoy! I will buy a few other DT6s as I enjoy them, but I wish I could breed a DT6x IT01, I would be in bliss!


----------



## newhere

BadReligionPunk said:


> Everything you mention sounds like semkarch CNT 1. You can get them on sale for 65, but regularly are 95. Anyway,  very Sonyish consumer sound with wide stage and good separation.
> 
> Other then that,  I would look at BQEYZ BQ3. It's on sale now for 45.





loomisjohnson said:


> it all comes down to your budget and how much more you're willing to pay for incremental improvement. they have the same basic signature--warm and bassy--tho the 9t has tighter bass and a more enveloping stage; you can also coax more treble detail with the various filters.



Alright, I'll look into it. thank you for the suggestions. btw I'm not a basshead, I just found the bass on **** to be lacking punch.


Also can anybody tell me if C16 has the same sound signature as C10. I'm seriously thinking of upgrading to C16 if it's worth it.
And any comparisons between KZ ZS10 Pro vs C10 & KZ AS16 vs C16? these seems to be very similar in price and number of drivers used.


----------



## FastAndClean

newhere said:


> Alright, I'll look into it. thank you for the suggestions. btw I'm not a basshead, I just found the bass on **** to be lacking punch.
> 
> 
> Also can anybody tell me if C16 has the same sound signature as C10. I'm seriously thinking of upgrading to C16 if it's worth it.
> And any comparisons between KZ ZS10 Pro vs C10 & KZ AS16 vs C16? these seems to be very similar in price and number of drivers used.


i have **** and C16, C16 has cleaner and less bass, mids are a little bit more natural in C16, **** has better treble quality and extension


----------



## BadReligionPunk (May 12, 2019)

newhere said:


> Alright, I'll look into it. thank you for the suggestions. btw I'm not a basshead, I just found the bass on **** to be lacking punch.
> 
> 
> Also can anybody tell me if C16 has the same sound signature as C10. I'm seriously thinking of upgrading to C16 if it's worth it.
> And any comparisons between KZ ZS10 Pro vs C10 & KZ AS16 vs C16? these seems to be very similar in price and number of drivers used.


Well...hmmm....both have a bit of bass. I would put them both on the borderline basshead list, but I am a basshead and that term is subjective at best. I will say that I gave both of those IEMS thier own little EQ preset with just a small bit of bass sculpting around the 150-250hz to minimize bleed into lower mids and that massively improves stage and seperation and allows everything to breath a bit more. I will use that when listening to female vocals, metal, Jpop ect. However for bass heavy genres there isnt really an issue for me, becuase I love bass. I do the same for C10 also as it does get bloomy too sometimes,

However if I was just comparing directly to C10 then BQ3 has a bit more mid bass punch and maybe a hair more sub bass rumble, while the CNT1 is just quality through and through. It goes deeper then C10 and rumbles a bit more. Also if you cant/don't like EQ, then the third party DMG filter which cost about $4 on AE, rolls off the bass at 100hz which transforms the CNT1 into a more neutral sound sig. However bass is gone.

That said I am really interested in these tone kings 9 tail. For people that have heard both, any comparison with IT01? Which one is a better "does it all" IEM?


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> That said I am really interested in these tone kings. For people that have heard both, any comparison with IT01? Which one is a better "does it all" IEM?



Which Toneking?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> Which Toneking?


Oh! The 9 tail. Sorry didn't clarify.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Well...hmmm....both have a bit of bass. I would put them both on the borderline basshead list, but I am a basshead and that term is subjective at best. I will say that I gave both of those IEMS thier own little EQ preset with just a small bit of bass sculpting around the 150-250hz to minimize bleed into lower mids and that massively improves stage and seperation and allows everything to breath a bit more. I will use that when listening to female vocals, metal, Jpop ect. However for bass heavy genres there isnt really an issue for me, becuase I love bass. I do the same for C10 also as it does get bloomy too sometimes,
> 
> However if I was just comparing directly to C10 then BQ3 has a bit more mid bass punch and maybe a hair more sub bass rumble, while the CNT1 is just quality through and through. It goes deeper then C10 and rumbles a bit more. Also if you cant/don't like EQ, then the third party DMG filter which cost about $4 on AE, rolls off the bass at 100hz which transforms the CNT1 into a more neutral sound sig. However bass is gone.
> 
> That said I am really interested in these tone kings 9 tail. For people that have heard both, any comparison with IT01? Which one is a better "does it all" IEM?



Wait, maybe I misunderstood. You are saying the C16 is borderline basshead?


----------



## SpeakerBox

For $80 bucks I'll take the Sony MDR-7506 all day long!


----------



## Bartig

NeonHD said:


> https://medium.com/@scarbir/the-best-cheap-earphones-on-aliexpress-70d9f3f3bd57
> 
> Ay I just bumped into your excellent chi-fi recommendations article on Medium @Bartig
> 
> Very well written!



I'm only reading this now NeonHD, thank you so much!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Wait, maybe I misunderstood. You are saying the C16 is borderline basshead?


No I was talking about the BQ3 and the Semkarch CNT-1. I rec'd both of them to the OP who was wanting deeper bass then C10 and ****.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My review of the *HillAudio ALTAIR *is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG.

After having test around 100 different earphones in my life ranging from 5 to 700$, I can factually say that the Altair have the best construction I ever seen, touch and feel.

In term of sound its very capable with a warm, fun, energic and well balanced sound.

But man, jump on this if you search for an all arounder with TOTL construction and design, the custom resin housing is really really high end. No joke: i'm blown away.


----------



## HungryPanda

Nice review of the Altair, look like my Hisenior B5+


----------



## HerrXRDS

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My review of the *HillAudio ALTAIR *is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG.
> 
> After having test around 100 different earphones in my life ranging from 5 to 700$, I can factually say that the Altair have the best construction I ever seen, touch and feel.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, very tempted as I was looking for a warm, spacious sounding IEM. I was about to order the Musicmaker TK12. I Already have the E5000 and E4000 but those are hard to drive. In your opinion which is the most spacious warm IEM you've heard?


----------



## slappomatt

SpeakerBox said:


> For $80 bucks I'll take the Sony MDR-7506 all day long!


I had those. didnt care for the sound personally. very dry and no bass. they were new, maybe they needed to break in?


----------



## SpeakerBox

Not sure.  I listen to mine via some vintage receivers I have - they seem to make them come alive.  No lack of bass there.


----------



## Grayes

listening c10 about 10 days now. great noise cancellation, mediocre treble, warm tone, wide soundstage, great for detail. kinda sluggish when fast pace music (ex: Dream theatre) the separation kinda mess, to be honest. prefer **** for now


----------



## gbrgbr

I would like to use the **** with my PC.
Would a USB DAC (PCM2706 + ES9023) that has a Output amplitude:2Vrms be OK to get the best out of the ****? I read that the **** is better with a amp.


----------



## Sylean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My review of the *HillAudio ALTAIR *is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG.
> 
> After having test around 100 different earphones in my life ranging from 5 to 700$, I can factually say that the Altair have the best construction I ever seen, touch and feel.
> 
> ...



They look interesting, but it seems they dontd deliver out of Malaysia :/


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

gbrgbr said:


> I would like to use the **** with my PC.
> Would a USB DAC (PCM2706 + ES9023) that has a Output amplitude:2Vrms be OK to get the best out of the ****? I read that the **** is better with a amp.


My Shanling M0 drives them perfectly fine. When I got them, I was at level 40/100 low gain, after 2 months of use 35/100 is fine.
These are surprisingly efficient. Don't worry about your source. The shells are metal though, make sure your setup is properly grounded.


----------



## Wiljen

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My review of the *HillAudio ALTAIR *is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG.
> 
> After having test around 100 different earphones in my life ranging from 5 to 700$, I can factually say that the Altair have the best construction I ever seen, touch and feel.
> 
> ...



Shells on the Magaosi K5 look very similar.  Also custom resin - maybe same OEM.


----------



## archdawg

gbrgbr said:


> I would like to use the **** with my PC.
> Would a USB DAC (PCM2706 + ES9023) that has a Output amplitude:2Vrms be OK to get the best out of the ****? I read that the **** is better with a amp.


I have no idea about your DAC (output impedance, etc...) but on the road I'm using the **** (& some other phones, including the AKG 712 Pro) on a Sonata USB DAC ($25-30ish on AE) and that tiny thing has more than enough power to drive each of them properly, including the AKGs.


----------



## HungryPanda

I can drive **** with my LG V30 and Hiby R3 so not hard to drive


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sylean said:


> They look interesting, but it seems they dontd deliver out of Malaysia :/


Yeah they do, but you most write to them....perhaps on facebook or at their store.



Wiljen said:


> Shells on the Magaosi K5 look very similar.  Also custom resin - maybe same OEM.


well, kind off but not exactly as the nozzle of RA is longer and hole is bigger than K5. But its very possible its same OEM....don't understand how they can sell this that cheap tough.


----------



## HerrXRDS

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah they do, but you most write to them....perhaps on facebook or at their store.
> 
> 
> well, kind off but not exactly as the nozzle of RA is longer and hole is bigger than K5. But its very possible its same OEM....don't understand how they can sell this that cheap tough.



Ya'll been buying them $200 cables for far too long. They make devices with billions of small parts using very complex processes that can communicate thru space and give you access to the the entirety of humankind's knowledge for less than what they ask for a hunk of acrylic with a wire sticking out. This hobby is way overpriced.


----------



## Grayes

HerrXRDS said:


> Ya'll been buying them $200 cables for far too long. They make devices with billions of small parts using very complex processes that can communicate thru space and give you access to the the entirety of humankind's knowledge for less than what they ask for a hunk of acrylic with a wire sticking out. This hobby is way overpriced.



is it worth it tho spend that much on cables ? haha i've been in that position. replacing my cca c4 cables with 600 dollar cable. yap this crap gonna make me broke


----------



## MrDelicious

Wiljen said:


> Shells on the Magaosi K5 look very similar.  Also custom resin - maybe same OEM.


Possibly, Pai Audio sell the same IEMs as the DR2 and one can find them with no brand attached on Aliexpress as well.


----------



## Slater

Grayes said:


> is it worth it tho spend that much on cables ? haha i've been in that position. replacing my cca c4 cables with 600 dollar cable. yap this **** gonna make me broke



Why wouldn’t you have just put the $600 towards a better IEM?


----------



## eclein

Slater said:


> Why wouldn’t you have just put the $600 towards a better IEM?



Totally agree!


----------



## chinmie

Grayes said:


> is it worth it tho spend that much on cables ? haha i've been in that position. replacing my cca c4 cables with 600 dollar cable. yap this **** gonna make me broke



even if it does make a difference in sound, it would be too subtle.. and i have heard 600 dollar cables.. that amount of money would be better spend on 600 dollar iems


----------



## Antenne (May 14, 2019)

RvTrav said:


> Just noticed that TRN has a new 6 core upgrade cable.  All black and comes in either .75 - 2 pin or mmcx.  Just purchased 2 from MissAudio Store $4.80 each.



Btw, cables... I've ordered this 6 core TRN a while ago from MissAudio and today I've got the TRN 8 core (black/silver) instead. Seems to be a free upgrade. Some other shops still offer the TRN 6 core for $4.80...
Can someone please explain to me how 6 core work at all? Earphones have two poles for each side, therefore 4 wires are needed. With an 8 core these 4 are doubled I guess to achieve a lower resistance. But 6 core???


----------



## Slater

Antenne said:


> Btw, cables... I've ordered this 6 core TRN a while ago from MissAudio and today I've got the TRN 8 core (black/silver) instead. Seems to be a free upgrade. Some other shops still offer the TRN 6 core for $4.80...
> Can someone please explain to me how 6 core work at all? Earphones have two poles for each side, therefore 4 wires are needed. With an 8 core these 4 are doubled I guess to achieve a lower resistance. But 6 core???



They use a shared ground below the y split. In other words, below the y split is 2 wires for L+, 2 for R+, and 2 for ground. 2+2+2=6.


----------



## FastAndClean

@NymPHONOmaniac you can add TRN X6 to the list, very good sound, for the neutral heads and vocal lovers


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac you can add TRN X6 to the list, very good sound, for the neutral heads and vocal lovers



One of those mysteriously appeared today.  Maybe they are mine?  I am the only one home....and I am a neutral head vocal lover....


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> One of those mysteriously appeared today.  Maybe they are mine?  I am the only one home....and I am a neutral head vocal lover....


you will like them, calm, pleasant sound with little bit of added mids, i will compare them with Massdrop EDC 3 in my review (they sound very similar) but X6 is better build, the body is more solid and also they are cheaper


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> you will like them, calm, pleasant sound with little bit of added mids, i will compare them with Massdrop EDC 3 in my review (they sound very similar) but X6 is better build, the body is more solid and also they are cheaper



.. so... you think they are mine?   Hmmm... maybe I should assume so.... @HungryPanda is away at work....I think they should be mine.....

I like calm.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> .. so... you think they are mine?   Hmmm... maybe I should assume so.... @HungryPanda is away at work....I think they should be mine.....


open the box already


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> open the box already



Ok!  I will tell him you told me to!


----------



## Broquen

He maybe will change HungryPanda to AngryPanda xD


----------



## mbwilson111

Broquen said:


> He maybe will change HungryPanda to AngryPanda xD


 
Uh-oh.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 14, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac you can add TRN X6 to the list, very good sound, for the neutral heads and vocal lovers


These look interesting for sure, i like neutral, especially if it put beautifull light on the vocal section. BA arent the best to deliver full bodied vocal tough....they can be little brightish even with the best BA like the one in Final Audio F3100-4100.
What about imaging? Is it spacious or intimate???
And no spike or harshness in treble to be found??

PS: the reference list sure need SERIOUS update....will try work on it this month.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 14, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> These look interesting for sure, i like neutral, especially if it put beautifull light on the vocal section. BA arent the best to deliver full bodied vocal tough....they can be little brightish even with the best BA like the one in Final Audio F3100-4100.
> What about imaging? Is it spacious or intimate???
> And no spike or harshness in treble to be found??
> 
> PS: the reference list sure need SERIOUS update....will try work on it this month.


the vocal is full on X6, i have BA set with very full and forward vocal section (Hisenior B5+), X6 is not bright, have some sparkle but slight, soundstage is bigger than Massdrop EDC3 but B5+ has better stage, X6 is like lesser version of Hisenior b5 but the B5 has all knowles drivers, X6 use probably bellsing, still for the price (i got them for 62$) they are very good neutral set, also the bass is nice and tight, not a lot of it but is there


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> the vocal is full on X6, i have BA set with very full and forward vocal section (Hisenior B5+), X6 is not bright, have some sparkle but slight, soundstage is bigger than Massdrop EDC3 but B5+ has better stage, X6 is like lesser version of Hisenior b5 but the B5 has all knowles drivers, X6 use probably bellsing, still for the price (i got them for 62$) they are very good neutral set, also the bass is nice and tight, not a lot of it but is there



ah-ha!  HungryPanda already has a Hisenior B5+ so ....maybe this X6 could be mine.  I asked him once if I could have the B5+.. they are very pretty... but, he said no.  I am ok with the lesser version


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> ah-ha!  HungryPanda already has a Hisenior B5+ so ....maybe this X6 could be mine.  I asked him once if I could have the B5+.. they are very pretty... but, he said no.  I am ok with the lesser version


B5+ is one of my favorites, warm and mid forward but very detailed and wide at the same time, they are very special


----------



## SharkSkin

Ordered the X6 yesterday and these first impressions are encouraging.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got online and am not impressed with this turn of events........


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> X6 is like lesser version of Hisenior b5



phew! that's a relieve


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Grayes

FastAndClean said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac you can add TRN X6 to the list, very good sound, for the neutral heads and vocal lovers



is that stock ear tips from trn ? or custom info pliss


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Wiljen

KopiOkaya said:


> X6 is using TRN's own OEM BAs. As you know, I am one of them (there are 3 of us) who tuned the X6. Glad that you find them pleasing.
> 
> By the way, did you find the X6 difficult load to drive? I am particularly concern about this.



Cool to know you are onboard here, you might need to identify yourself as a member of the trade though.  I think it is board policy that if you work for a manufacturer it has to say so in your title.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Wiljen

KopiOkaya said:


> Sorry, I work for nobody. I don't earn a single cent from TRN, Tenhz/Audbos or **** for tuning their earphones.



I assumed you were an employee of TRN, my mistake. Is audio your profession or what do you do for a living?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Wiljen

KopiOkaya said:


> I co-own and co-operate an audio production house in Singapore. My job is audio-related and I use headphones / earphones daily. They are my tools of the trade. Employee? Hahaha... No way will I work there. These people are engineers, not audiophiles / music-lovers / musicians. It will be frustrating working for them.



Well cool, good to have you onboard.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## NeonHD (May 14, 2019)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...they-decide-to-put-the-price-up/#1c4fbfb75542

https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...ms-at-a-price-we-can-all-afford/#b0181e382219

Wow. That's the first time I've ever seen a chi-fi brand featured on forbes.

And what's especially confusing is that they said that the "company" was based in Sweden. Huh, that's weird. I've also heard people say that the "company" was based in California too. But obviously they're based in China. I bet the guy who wrote those articles doesn't even know jack sh!t about chi-fi.

This is so confusing. I can see why the "company" is banned here.


----------



## Slater (May 14, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...they-decide-to-put-the-price-up/#1c4fbfb75542
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...ms-at-a-price-we-can-all-afford/#b0181e382219
> 
> ...



Revonext is actually based in Sweden (at least the owner(s) of the company).

They’re manufactured in China (where else), in Revonext’s own factory.

I’m not sure how California fits into the picture. Maybe they operate a US-based satellite office located in California for warranty/tax/logistics purposes.

As far as the ban, Revonext itself is not banned. Only the few earphone models they produced exclusively for another banned brand that starts with Y.

It would be like if Pontiac was banned, the Toyota Matrix would be banned too, as it was produced specifically for Pontiac by Toyota (and sold as the Pontiac Vibe). Toyota itself is not banned, nor is any other Toyota model; only the Matrix/Vibe.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## NeonHD

KopiOkaya said:


> RevoNext is INDEED a Swedish-owned company based in HK (with manufacturing facility in Shenzhen, China). And it has NO affiliation with the "banned company".



Oh What, I always thought Revonext was the banned company here.



Slater said:


> Revonext is actually based in Sweden (at least the owner(s) of the company).
> 
> They’re manufactured in China (where else), in Revonext’s own factory.
> 
> ...



Wow really?? That's honestly really surprising to me, I always assumed they were a Chinese company.

And yeah I know which brand you're referring to.

That's honestly too bad, because one of Revonext's best IEMs comes from the partnership with that banned brand.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## NeonHD

KopiOkaya said:


> There wasn't a partnership at all. The QT2, QT2s, QT3, QT3s are 100% RevoNext"s own products.



I knew that, but it's still a partnership if it's sold by another brand, right? Like how an author writes a book and then hands it over to a publishing company.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater (May 14, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> There wasn't a partnership at all. The QT2, QT2s, QT3, QT3s, QT5 and RX8 are 100% RevoNext"s own products.
> 
> Again, this is a rumour being spread around by forumers here.



Not true. It is no rumor.

This screen shot is taken right from the Revonext QT2 product description. Feel free to look at the listings on Aliexpress yourself.





The verbiage in orange is broken English, but they’re saying it was an ODM product made specifically for YY by Revonext. Yes, it was 100% designed and manufactured by Revonext. The thing that makes it banned (according to the Admins) is that it was done so exclusively for YY.

In the past, I directly contacted YY and asked them to clarify and was told the exact same thing.

Just like the green ZSR was originally made and sold exclusively for Gearbest. And the KZ ZS7 was produced exclusively for AK Audio. And the Pontiac Vibe was made by Toyota and sold by Pontiac as the Vibe. And the Toyota Corolla was made by Toyota but sold as the Chevy Prism.


----------



## ironbrewer

Hello all. I was an occasional poster here a while ago. I am looking for the best sound I can get for cheap. I will be using my LG G6 almost exclusively for a source. I would like something that is a bit durable. I will be using them mountain biking, hiking and maybe occasionally paragliding. I just ordered a pair of KZ ZSN's for beaters. I have been doing some research and am thinking about picking up a pair of Tin Hifi T3's for my main pair. I was looking at the KZ AS10's, or CCA C10 as well, but I read they are difficult to drive. I like clean neutral sound. I listen to mostly old rock, and some folk think Jimi Hendrix, rage against the machine, Nickel Creek, Nirvana, G Love, Jack Johnson, Micheal Franti, Neil Young, Joan Osborne etc. Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## NeonHD

KopiOkaya said:


> Hahaha... If you consider that "partnership", then I shall speak no more.



I don't really know the technicalities of the term dude lol



Slater said:


> Yes, it was 100% designed and manufactured by Revonext. The thing that makes it banned (according to the Admins) is that it was done so exclusively for YY.



Okay, so YY is one of the banned brands. Is W.E. also banned on here too?


----------



## maxxevv

ironbrewer said:


> Hello all. I was an occasional poster here a while ago. I am looking for the best sound I can get for cheap. I will be using my LG G6 almost exclusively for a source. I would like something that is a bit durable. I will be using them mountain biking, hiking and maybe occasionally paragliding. I just ordered a pair of KZ ZSN's for beaters. I have been doing some research and am thinking about picking up a pair of Tin Hifi T3's for my main pair. I was looking at the KZ AS10's, or CCA C10 as well, but I read they are difficult to drive. I like clean neutral sound. I listen to mostly old rock, and some folk think Jimi Hendrix, rage against the machine, Nickel Creek, Nirvana, G Love, Jack Johnson, Micheal Franti, Neil Young, Joan Osborne etc. Any advice would be most welcome.



That's complete nonsense that the AS10s are hard to drive.  Wherever did you get that from ? 

They are probably the most sensitive of all the IEMs I have used. And I use the LG G6 too.


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> By the way, did you find the X6 difficult load to drive?


no, i use them balanced out of Sabaj DA3 dac and it drives them very easy, 12 out of 37 is loud enough, so a lot of headroom on top


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> I co-own and co-operate an audio production house in Singapore. My job is audio-related and I use headphones / earphones daily. They are my tools of the trade. Employee? Hahaha... No way will I work there. These people are engineers, not audiophiles / music-lovers / musicians. It will be frustrating working for them.


you did excellent job on X6 Larry


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> Hahaha... There were 3 of us who tuned the X6. I was just one of them (Chen, Ming and myself). I will except only 1/3 your complement.


one question, why the vent though, is it because the woofers are vented BA s?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## archdawg

KopiOkaya said:


> ...
> These people are engineers, not audiophiles / music-lovers / musicians. It will be frustrating working for them.


Mmmh ... there are engineers who love music, play one or more instruments, produce their own stuff or that of fellow musicians and are nice fellas to have around. Just sayin' ...


----------



## eclein

So what we think is a vent isn't always a vent.


----------



## maxxevv

FastAndClean said:


> no, i use them balanced out of Sabaj DA3 dac and it drives them very easy, 12 out of 37 is loud enough, so a lot of headroom on top



That's plenty hard to drive if its from the balanced output of the  Da3. Or you're listening to them very loud! The AS10 only goes as far as 5 or 6 and the C16 up to 6 or 7 and I can't listen to it once it goes beyond 7.   

The only earphones that go beyond 10 (using balanced output on the Da3) for me are the ToneKing TO600 earbuds. And those are 600 Ohms !


----------



## FastAndClean (May 15, 2019)

maxxevv said:


> That's plenty hard to drive if its from the balanced output of the  Da3. Or you're listening to them very loud! The AS10 only goes as far as 5 or 6 and the C16 up to 6 or 7 and I can't listen to it once it goes beyond 7.
> 
> The only earphones that go beyond 10 (using balanced output on the Da3) for me are the ToneKing TO600 earbuds. And those are 600 Ohms !


is very loud on some recordings, on DSD files is just fine, Final E5000 needs 16-17 to be loud, now that is power hungry little beast
or i just listen too loud, that is very possible, i have to try lower volume to save my hearing


----------



## FastAndClean (May 15, 2019)

maxxevv said:


> That's plenty hard to drive if its from the balanced output of the  Da3. Or you're listening to them very loud! The AS10 only goes as far as 5 or 6 and the C16 up to 6 or 7 and I can't listen to it once it goes beyond 7.
> 
> The only earphones that go beyond 10 (using balanced output on the Da3) for me are the ToneKing TO600 earbuds. And those are 600 Ohms !


i just saw 12 out of 37 loud enough but with EQ on (what is wrong with APO EQ app, it stays ON even if is not open after you turn on your PC), that is with minus 6 gain on the eq


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> I don't really know the technicalities of the term dude lol
> 
> Okay, so YY is one of the banned brands. Is W.E. also banned on here too?



Yes.

Again, these are not my rules, and I had nothing to do with these determinations. This all went down a long time ago.


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> Yes.
> 
> Again, these are not my rules, and I had nothing to do with these determinations. This all went down a long time ago.



Oh okay, just wanted to be certain. 

Welp, I just received my V2, looks like I won't be reviewing it on here then.


----------



## lilhaiti

ironbrewer said:


> Hello all. I was an occasional poster here a while ago. I am looking for the best sound I can get for cheap. I will be using my LG G6 almost exclusively for a source. I would like something that is a bit durable. I will be using them mountain biking, hiking and maybe occasionally paragliding. I just ordered a pair of KZ ZSN's for beaters. I have been doing some research and am thinking about picking up a pair of Tin Hifi T3's for my main pair. I was looking at the KZ AS10's, or CCA C10 as well, but I read they are difficult to drive. I like clean neutral sound. I listen to mostly old rock, and some folk think Jimi Hendrix, rage against the machine, Nickel Creek, Nirvana, G Love, Jack Johnson, Micheal Franti, Neil Young, Joan Osborne etc. Any advice would be most welcome.



Soundwise I think you'll like the T3, I have a pair and they sound great, very clear and neutral sounding.  But I'm not sure how well they will stay in while mountain biking, they are a tad heavy and may bounce a lot.  I use TRN IM1 while biking and they stay put and are a lot lighter, the issue is they are a different sound than the T3, they are more V shaped.  Your G6 should drive all of the IEM's you mentioned.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> Oh okay, just wanted to be certain.
> 
> Welp, I just received my V2, looks like I won't be reviewing it on here then.



At least for the foreseeable future. Hopefully that changes at some point.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## FastAndClean

Yin have some excellent earphones, i have HQ10 and they sound amazing for the price, very well tuned and without crossovers, it will be nice if we have free discussion about this brand in the feuture


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 15, 2019)

Slater said:


> Not true. It is no rumor.
> 
> This screen shot is taken right from the Revonext QT2 product description. Feel free to look at the listings on Aliexpress yourself.
> Edit
> ...



This has gotten too complicated to expect people, particularly new users, to remember it all.  Someone gets a new iem, loves it, and is excited to share about it.



NeonHD said:


> Is W.E. also banned on here too?



I believe this is where it all began.  Read the links in Slaters signature.

edit... I see this was already answered.  I was a few pages behind.


----------



## ironbrewer (May 15, 2019)

lilhaiti said:


> Soundwise I think you'll like the T3, I have a pair and they sound great, very clear and neutral sounding.  But I'm not sure how well they will stay in while mountain biking, they are a tad heavy and may bounce a lot.  I use TRN IM1 while biking and they stay put and are a lot lighter, the issue is they are a different sound than the T3, they are more V shaped.  Your G6 should drive all of the IEM's you mentioned.



Thank you for th info I will look at the TRN IM1 as well.



maxxevv said:


> That's complete nonsense that the AS10s are hard to drive.  Wherever did you get that from ?
> 
> They are probably the most sensitive of all the IEMs I have used. And I use the LG G6 too.



Thanks for the info I will have to revisit the AS10.

Are there any other IME's that I should be looking at for about $65 or less.

I have to say I really like the build and cable that comes with the T#, but I am open to whatever will be best for me.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> This has gotten too complicated to expect people, particularly new users, to remember it all.  Someone gets a new iem, loves it, and is excited to share about it.
> 
> QUOTE="NeonHD, post: 14954772, member: 439482"]Is W.E. also banned on here too?



I believe this is where it all began.  Read the links in Slaters signature.

edit... I see this was already answered.  I was a few pages behind.[/QUOTE]
Yes, I agree. It would be nice to share impressions of interesting and exciting new IEMs. I have a few excellent ones which are banned and I can't share my thoughts.


----------



## Nimweth

NeonHD said:


> Oh okay, just wanted to be certain.
> 
> Welp, I just received my V2, looks like I won't be reviewing it on here then.


Yes, it would be good to be able to do that, the V2 is a good one.


----------



## mbwilson111

We actually are not supposed to even be talking about these things in a round-about way.  Kind of living on the edge.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> We actually are not supposed to even be talking about these things in a round-about way.  Kind of living on the edge.



You mean the thing with the other thing from that one place with the guy who said the thing about the other one?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You mean the thing with the other thing from that one place with the guy who said the thing about the other one?



Oh!  That thing!!!  One of my favorites. Listening to it now.


----------



## re.on

I ordered TRN IM1 Pro and X6 2 weeks ago to test them out, and I asked the seller about the tracking number issue. Last night, I received this message...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Received my Bqeyz KB100 this week, after three days of playtime, these earphones are not the routine chifi stuff. It's USP is fatigue free listening. Smooth+almost balanced tone+timbre makes listening sessions quite fascinating. Balanced/Neutral signature lovers should definitely gives this a try. Treble is slightly mellowed with silver plated cable I got from penon as a free gift. Stock cable performs better those earhooks are a pain. I've been using them Spiral dots+my audio modded smartphone. They soundly totally V-shaped with stock ear tips. Tip rolling and vent taping allows tweaking SS to one's liking. Spiral dots elevate mid+soundstage considerably over stock tips and secure seal gives bass oomph and rumble.

Coming from CCA, KZ, and that under $20 piezo maniac these have a different feel to it. C10 seems closest in terms of signature and performance but KB100 beats it in the low end. Piezomainacs although sound more airy+have natural-esque mids than KB100. Zsn is a different beast and pound for pound it doesn't stand a chance against any one of the above listed IEMs. But I still love them to the bits because of the fun factor and the price to quality ratio. They're not perfect but enchanting.

Although these are my initial impressions and it may change after cable rolling as I might swap it for a cable with mic. Overall, for $50, it's punt worth taking. Don't how it fares against T2 or T2pro but BQEYZ is a brand which I will always have on my watchlist. They have something unique about them.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## NeonHD

Nimweth said:


> Yes, it would be good to be able to do that, the V2 is a good one.



It's good for sure, but personally didn't like them too much for the stuff I listen to.

**** **** is much better in terms of instrument separation and clarity.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## mbwilson111

KopiOkaya said:


> I tuned the **** V2 as well. Which version did you own? The original tuning wasn't great. It was my first project with **** to re-tune the V2. The later versions are better. Chris of Bad Guy Good Audio Review was one of them who received the new tuning and he likes it.



I have no idea which one I have.  What did you not like about the original tuning?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## mbwilson111

KopiOkaya said:


> It is a pool of mud... That's all I can say.



Mine is not.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## mbwilson111

KopiOkaya said:


> I can pinpoint the production timeline. When did you buy them?



I don't know.. these were a gift.  But, do I want to know?  What if they are from the first batch and now that I said mine are not muddy you will think I am deaf! LOL.   I find that tips make such a huge difference that I am very picky when I decide on tips.  I often try 4 or 5 different ones.   I never use foams though ... even if some think they are best... because they are horrible for me in every way starting with the fact that I cannot stand to touch them.  The feel of them is icky to me.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## tiamor988

KopiOkaya said:


> Those of you who either already bought or going to buy the X6, TRN has these suggestions for you :
> 
> Use an amp or DAC/Amp. At 58 ohms and 96dB/w, X6 really needs the extra juice to power through (although "high gain" setting isn't necessary).
> Use balanced output instead of single-ended, if possible.
> ...


Will the new 16 core cable have a variant for 2.5 balanced?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## archdawg (May 15, 2019)

vaporized


----------



## NeonHD (May 15, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> I tuned the **** V2 as well. Which version did you own? The original tuning wasn't great. It was my first project with **** to re-tune the V2. The later versions are better. Chris of Bad Guy Good Audio Review was one of them who received the new tuning and he likes it.



I got the 3rd revision. Yeah I watched his review. He listens to stuff like rock which probably sounds nice on it, but I primarily only listen to EDM. A tad bit too sibilant for EDM tracks, ED9's treble response is much smoother in comparison.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, V2 isn't so suitable for EDM and music with a lot of DSP processing and synthesizing. By the way, glad that you like the ED9. I tuned that earphones for KZ back in 2014. It remains as one of my favorite tuning today.



Yea, but can you Tune a fish?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

KopiOkaya said:


> Nope, but I sure know how to cook one.
> 
> How's St Louis? I attended college at Mizzou before returning to Singapore. Love that city.


We murder and kill people at a pretty alarming rate here. Car Jackings are pretty sweet. Lots and lots of drugs. Mass corruption at all levels of city government. Fun stuff.LOL


MIZ


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (May 15, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> Hahaha... Nothing new bro... Love Brentwood area. Have a good friend still living there.



Right on. Not too far from there. We are on the Hill just south of Forest Park.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## NeonHD

KopiOkaya said:


> By the way, glad that you like the ED9. I tuned that earphones for KZ back in 2014. It remains as one of my favorite tuning today.



Yooo What really??? You're awesome dude!!!! KZ ED9 is like my favourite IEM of all time, I always keep returning to that gem.


----------



## re.on

KopiOkaya said:


> TRN will launch the IM2 in Mainland China and HK on May 15. International launch will be roughly one week later. What a blessing in disguise!



I guess you could say that...but I’m having a hard time getting a full refund right now yikes haha! Is the upcoming TRN iem better than the previous 2?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> One thing for sure... IM2 is built much tougher than both IM1 and IM1 Pro (which CANNOT be dropped).



I’m glad you mentioned this.

There are some people that don’t believe some of these BA drivers are as fragile as they are. That a simple drop won’t damage the drivers.

Sure, some have outer sleeves and other features that make them more robust, but BAs are much less tolerant to shock force than dynamic drivers.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## archdawg

KopiOkaya said:


> Not forgetting that BAs are highly-subjected to climate change. In very humid environments, BAs will age much faster and may get "stucked" often (TRN had a batch of V80 with stucked BAs when shipped to the Philippines). I don't recommend using BA IEMs for sports or workout either. Some folks "perspire" through their ears and this is very, very harmful for BAs.



+1 ... make that a sticky, lol.
(I once killed a pair of Shure E4 with what must have been sweat from my ears that found its way through the filters. One driver suddenly stopped working, never fully recovered and little later the other side followed suit. Some months later I took them apart and found both BAs corroded beyond belief ....$300 through the drain, never again.)


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> +1 ... make that a sticky, lol.
> (I once killed a pair of Shure E4 with what must have been sweat from my ears that found its way through the filters. One driver suddenly stopped working, never fully recovered and little later the other side followed suit. Some months later I took them apart and found both BAs corroded beyond belief ....$300 through the drain, never again.)



This is why I like budget IEMs for the gym or doing sweaty tasks (mowing the lawn, digging secret tunnels, etc).

I don't care if a $12 ZS4 dies from sweat after 6 months.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

KopiOkaya said:


> Can you ask AK for store credit? I know the guys at AK. They are understanding folks.
> 
> One thing for sure... IM2 is built much tougher than both IM1 and IM1 Pro (which CANNOT be dropped).
> 
> *NOTE:* The narrator in these videos is Ming, one of the co-founder of TRN.





how much will these cost ? looks real nice ! impression of the sound sig ?


----------



## peskypesky (May 16, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> Yooo What really??? You're awesome dude!!!! KZ ED9 is like my favourite IEM of all time, I always keep returning to that gem.


I'm also a fan of the KZ ED9.

But lately, I've stopped listening with IEM's for the most part. To my ears, heaphones just sound SO much better that I only use IEM's if they are an absolute necessity.

I just ordered a pair of Takstar Pro 82s last night to replace my disintegrating Alessandro MS1s. My IEMs all look sad because they are going to sit in a box.


----------



## eclein

Whats the driver configuration of IM2? 1DD & 1BA like the last ones?


----------



## omega116

Hey, guys. I'm torn between TRN X6 and CCA C16/KZ AS16. It seems that X6 are on par/better than beforementioned models, but I fear of high impendance since I use smartphone+mobile DAC/AMP (now it's simple 10$ thing, but I want to upgrade it to something decent in future). What's the best pick In my case?


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> This is why I like budget IEMs for the gym or doing sweaty tasks (mowing the lawn, digging secret tunnels, etc).
> 
> I don't care if a $12 ZS4 dies from sweat after 6 months.


Neither do I but once we're at it I'd really like to know more about the life expectancy of BAs in general. I guess it depends on a good number of factors and our friend just mentioned a very harmful one above - humidity. Just imagine your fancy multi-thousand $ set of OEM dies on you because of a bl..dy drop of sweat or almost worse ... a slow death due to the humid climate you happen to live in or travel through. Now, usually BA datasheets only list storage temperatures but no humidity limits, same with the manual for the Shure E4; just some temperature limits and not a single mention of humidity or the need to keep those puppies dry. What?
(I just stay away from expensive stuff that I can't fix myself anyway; in case of IEMs anything that can't be opened easily, those Shures still hurt.)


----------



## Antenne

With hearing aids it seems to be common to use different tools to dry them. There are special boxes, dry capsules and other stuff to keep/get them dry again after use.
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=hearing+aid+dry+box&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> digging secret tunnels



weirdo


----------



## assassin10000 (May 16, 2019)

Buy silica gel packets from AE for a few $ and throw them in with your IEM when storing. Using those kz waterproof cases would work great for this.

Or keep them from the packaging that sometimes has one in it and re-use it.


I'm hoping TRN makes a new BT20 with Aptx & 10 (or 12) hour battery life. I'd buy two or more. @KopiOkaya maybe pass it along?


----------



## archdawg

assassin10000 said:


> Buy silica gel packets from AE for a few $ and throw them in with your IEM when storing. Using those kz waterproof cases would work great for this.



That's what I'm using on the road for most of my IEM's these days, even though some of the cheaper waterproof cases on AE are a bit on the small side for IEMs with thicker custom cables plus a proper pack of silicon gel.
(For anyone not too familiar with silica gel ... you need to properly dry that stuff once in a while (oven, microwave) Some, not all types of SG change their color depending of their moisture level to tell you when they need to be dried again > google).


----------



## loomisjohnson

just posted a review of the outstanding toneking 9tail (sadly, now in slater's clutches) on the blog along with new music picks.....


----------



## keoki

What cable would be good with KZ ZS10 Pro? I only have MMCX cables and need to start to get upgraded 2 pins. What do I need to look for in cables when buying 2 pin cables? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## lilhaiti

keoki said:


> What cable would be good with KZ ZS10 Pro? I only have MMCX cables and need to start to get upgraded 2 pins. What do I need to look for in cables when buying 2 pin cables? Thanks in advance!



Cables are kinda personal preference, but for the KS10 pro try to find a .75mm 2 pin, I believe the .78 will stick out a little.  From there it's based on what you want.  Most cables in the budget range are copper or silver plated copper.  I've heard very little difference between the two, maybe a bit more stage with silver plated cables, but YMMV.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## keoki

lilhaiti said:


> Cables are kinda personal preference, but for the KS10 pro try to find a .75mm 2 pin, I believe the .78 will stick out a little.  From there it's based on what you want.  Most cables in the budget range are copper or silver plated copper.  I've heard very little difference between the two, maybe a bit more stage with silver plated cables, but YMMV.



So I’m looking for something that is .75mm and KZ compatible on AE. What uses the .78mm 2 pin? Would I be able to use .75mm with other IEM brands? Sorry for the questions...


----------



## lilhaiti

keoki said:


> So I’m looking for something that is .75mm and KZ compatible on AE. What uses the .78mm 2 pin? Would I be able to use .75mm with other IEM brands? Sorry for the questions...



Yes, the .75mm is the length of the pins.  You can use either .75mm or .78mm but the .78mm might not be flush on your KZ.  They are pretty much compatible with other brands too.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## eclein

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, 1DD + 1BA.


Thanks for the information.... I'm assuming you helped tune IM1 1st gen... wonderful sounding iem, thanks!


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, coming soon (either in June or July 2019). New and improved BT20 with APTX and AAC.



It already has AAC, so is aptX the main change?

Any improvement to the ear hooks?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater (May 16, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> Nope, the current version of BT20 isn't AAC compatible. Many AliExpress sellers simply state whatever they deemed appropriate.
> 
> Battery life is said to be longer, but when I tested the sample, I don't feel it.
> 
> Everything else remains the same.



Yup, the current version of BT20 is AAC compatible.

There have been multiple people that have verified with 100% certainty that the AAC codec is indeed being used between a BT20 and a stock iPhone (no jailbreaking or other voodoo required).

These people determined this via the iOS developer system logging functionality. This information was directly shared by an Apple engineer in a How2 thread on HeadFi.

The people that tested the BT20 were reporting exactly what the iPhone itself is reporting directly in the Bluetooth hardware logs.

It is not using SBC on an iPhone, but rather AAC. I don’t know if that applies to AAC-compatible Androids though; I can only speak about iPhone.

If you have a current iPhone, a Mac, and a BT20, you can verify this for yourself. Anyone can do it. I’d be happy to send you the instructions to do so.


----------



## Naschy (May 16, 2019)

Hey guys,

Just want to say thanks again to anyone who helped with suggestions. This is a great thread, and community, for people like me that occasionally dip in and out of the audio field (nor are very audio savy to begin with ), and as a result aren't up to date on the more obscure, budget beating Chi-Fi world. It was daunting to begin with; initial searching brought up a whole plethora of seemingly arbitrarily named products: Tin T2, ****, 1More, CCA C10, ZSN, E1000 - whatever are these mysterious abstract codes, and why are there so many of them? SO many options! Luckily, you guys helped decipher it all. I had many suggestions and they truly helped me out.

I ended up going for the KZ ZS10 Pro. It's relatively new, so reviews and impressions are only now just starting to trickle in. If they're anything to go by, I'm very enthused with how it's been received.

After this thread I was looking at he TFZ T2. From what was written here and elsewhere, the quality and sound signature sounded like what I was looking for. The TRN IM1 was also suggested and I seriously considered it, but some feedback from others gave me a little pause. Same with the RevoNext QT5. They were shortlisted. T2 was the front runner though. T2 looked to be around $59 USD in-stock at the cheapest on Aliexpress.

Then I started to see stuff about the KZ KS10. I was peripherally aware of KZ when I initially started researching (KZ ZSN and ZSN Pro seemed to be what I seeing recommended), and knew they were a big player in the Chi-Fi space. Looked into the ZSN pretty heavily as they seem so ubiquitous and well liked. Seemed a good option. Stumbled across the ZS10 Pro and saw it was getting some good press. I watched a lot of Zpolt on YouTube, and he really liked them. The scarce videos from other reviewers there seemed to like them too. Sounded like what I wanted - slight V sound but with good detail and clarity across the spectrum. I saw they were available for around 32 USD on Ali at the time. Cheaper than the T2, which I'd also have to budget in a Mic cable for. _Hmmm_. Looked for written impressions, but they were few and far between. Those that did have them seemed to like them though. _Hmmm_. Damn, they also look really nice too with the metal plate and transparent shell. _Hmmm_... Bah, screw it - I'll just buy these! They tick all the boxes.

Anyway, I guess I'll know for myself soon enough. More reviews are coming out and I'm pretty happy I went this direction. All feedback seems to be generally good. Bad Guy Good Audio seemed to really like them and picked them over the more expensive options like the KZ AS16. I'll try and update with my impressions when I received them.

Again, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that helped with suggestions. It made the decision process so much clearer. Even those that didn't help directly, as reading back through this thread about IEMs I was uhmming and ahhing about was extremely beneficial.

And with that, I'm back down the rabbit hole - I know because even though I decided on what to get and purchased them, I still want to get the **** because it sounds so intriguing. _*sigh*_ Thanks guys!

*EDIT*: I should probably mention I purchased on the 12th of May. They only just shipped though. Having a look at the dedicated KZ thread it seems like there's been a lot of recent activity since and the discussion on these is very positive. Guess we'll see if they suit soon enough.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> I am more or less an Android person but I do own an iPad. TRN didn't say it is AAC compatible so I assumed it is not. However, I do know it is using Bluetooth 5.0.
> 
> Anyway, the new BT20 will be both AAC and SBC compatible.



Nice. I know the fact that they’re adding also aptX will be very welcome.

Would you be able to clarify with them which aptX? Normal aptX, aptX HD, aptX LL, etc?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Naschy

KopiOkaya said:


> I know Mr He (KZ's founder) personally. He is a very ambitious person, will do anything to become rich and successful. Many times I disagree with his decisions but hey, at least I can see KZ is growing stronger and more agressive every year



I guess being out of the loop on this things means I also don't know much about the politics either. The only info I came across it in my travels was from this review where they mention the founders Li and Yue: https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/05/review-kz-zs10-pro/


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Step in the right direction with the BT20. Not a huge step but a step none the less. Maybe next year we can get an LDAC support. I really like my BT20, just wish it supported LDAC or APTX HD.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Step in the right direction with the BT20. Not a huge step but a step none the less. Maybe next year we can get an LDAC support. I really like my BT20, just wish it supported LDAC or APTX HD.



Yeah, they have a monopoly on the TW removable adapter form factor right now. For once they have the jump on KZ.

They could dominate if they added LDAC and/or aptX HD.

They’d be the only game in town, and could easily charge double (or more) what the current BT20 costs.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## re.on

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, I tuned the IM1. IM1 Pro was tuned by Chen, based on the first model (I was tuning the X6 and X8 then, so they won't want to give me additional workload).



..there's TRN X8?!


----------



## Slater

re.on said:


> ..there's TRN X8?!



Shhhh, it’s top secret! No one was supposed to spill the beans


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## chinmie

KopiOkaya said:


> OK, got a reply from Chen. He said the new BT20 will support aptX HD. No aptX Lossless though.



i hope it also adds volume control, and maybe some easier way to charge (like charging case, for instance)


----------



## assassin10000

Aptx and stop the blinking in use and I'd be happy. Longer battery life is always a plus.

Volume control, magnetic charging dock or anything else would just be awesome.


----------



## re.on

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, I already mentioned the X8 on Facebook... Anyway, it is 8 BAs per channel (Knowles BAs). Launch date around 3rd quarter of 2019.



Hopefully my wallet is ready for its price (uni student + this hobby...bad combination)


----------



## StSe (May 17, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> I am more or less an Android person but I do own an iPad. TRN didn't say it is AAC compatible so I assumed it is not. However, I do know it is using Bluetooth 5.0.
> 
> Anyway, the new BT20 will be both AAC and SBC compatible.


I can confirm AAC compatibility of the current BT20 on Android. My Redmi Note 5 shows the codec used with the currently active connection.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 17, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, I tuned the IM1. IM1 Pro was tuned by Chen, based on the first model (I was tuning the X6 and X8 then, so they won't want to give me additional workload).


ops i saw the older post, i will get the X8 when is out


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> Yes, I already mentioned the X8 on Facebook... Anyway, it is 8 BAs per channel (Knowles BAs). Launch date around 3rd quarter of 2019.


Larry how are the knowles drivers compared to no name generic ones, is it a really a big difference in the quality or it comes down to the tuning most of the time?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## FastAndClean (May 17, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> Then again, there are B-stock Knowles drivers which many Chi-Fi manufacturers use and advertise themselves as using Knowles.


yes i was thinking that they use B stock or second hand knowles drivers, also the banned brand use knowles for bass and mids and bellsing for treble in my HQ10 to keep the cost down
however the treble response is very good, smooth and natural sounding


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Mikas.E

KopiOkaya said:


> There were 3 of us who tuned the X6. I was just one of them (Chen, Ming and myself). I will except only 1/3 your compliment.



What was your goal in the tuning? Would this work for highend studio work and IEM for musicians? Or does it have a more v shaped "fun" listening experience like many, many others?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said:


> The X6 is tuned very neutral-ish with emphasis in the vocals section. I will say it is Etymotic ER4SR-like.


i can confirm that


----------



## Mikas.E

Thanks for the quick reply. I am a musician and producer playing drums (i need great isolation both on stage and in the studio when choosing microphones). Been using Shure se315, but got really tired of them eventually. 

Now I have as10 which are alright but gives me earfatigue over long sessions. Have also bought the NICEHCK DIY846 and they are incredibly bass heavy so that was a expensive mistake.. And if the x6 are more linear and still isolates well (or even better because of the shape in the other ear?) that might be the right step up from the as10 in my case. What do you think?

Will the x8 be even more studio reference worthy?

Thanks again. Your posts are really appreciated!


----------



## omega116

FastAndClean said:


> i can confirm that



I have read somewhere that X6 sound similar to Hisense B5/B5+. Does it have similar bass?


----------



## FastAndClean

omega116 said:


> I have read somewhere that X6 sound similar to Hisense B5/B5+. Does it have similar bass?


B5 has more mid bass, X6 sound more linear


----------



## archdawg (May 17, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> The X6 is tuned very neutral-ish with emphasis in the vocals section. I will say it is Etymotic ER4SR-like.


Once we're at it ... the Etymotics use one BA per side compared to 6 drivers in the X6. Regarding your tuning work, may I ask you how much much of that is actually based on technical analysis of e.g. transient responses, phase relations, etc... ? Must be one heck of a job to max. out their phase coherency.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Mikas.E

KopiOkaya said:


> Talking about jumping off the cliff, I have to make it public here that TRN V80 wasn't my intended tuning. The treble of the V80 I have is as smooth as baby's bottom. I almost wanted to jump off the cliff when I received the production unit (I usually don't receive my set immediately)... The treble is peaky and unbearable!
> 
> What happened then? They re-tuned the sound without my knowledge. By the time I told them, they already shipped out 350 units to their distributors.



I actually bought the v80, after a lot of praise from many, but the sibilance and treble was absolutely killing me. So glad you say this loud'n'clear here (if I understand you correct)


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## DynamicEars

KopiOkaya said:


> X8 has better sub-bass and smoother treble compared to X6. Overall more refined sounding. Both IEMs are reference tuning.



are they OK with you to leak out their next iem? i dont want to interfere here just a gently reminder maybe. Anyway is X8 coming out soon? i'm interested in reference tuning with additional sub bass but keep mid bass clean enough.


----------



## lilhaiti

Naschy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just want to say thanks again to anyone who helped with suggestions. This is a great thread, and community, for people like me that occasionally dip in and out of the audio field (nor are very audio savy to begin with ), and as a result aren't up to date on the more obscure, budget beating Chi-Fi world. It was daunting to begin with; initial searching brought up a whole plethora of seemingly arbitrarily named products: Tin T2, ****, 1More, CCA C10, ZSN, E1000 - whatever are these mysterious abstract codes, and why are there so many of them? SO many options! Luckily, you guys helped decipher it all. I had many suggestions and they truly helped me out.
> 
> ...



I've heard nothing but good things about the KZ ZS10 pro's, I'm certain you will like them.  With many of these Chinese products, sometimes you have to just be patient.  I'm not sure if you are in the US but I always check Amazon before I buy, I will pay a few more dollars for quicker delivery sometimes.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## tiamor988

KopiOkaya said:


> Hey, it is good publicity for them. I won't worry too much about it. They will piss off only if I start talking s**t about their new products (by the way, V80 is not considered new product***).
> 
> X8 will be out 3rd quarter of 2019. But I can't show you the photo though because my beta set looks nothing like the final product.
> 
> ***hint, hint... New V-series flagship coming soon.


V90?

Btw. My X6 just arrive today. Love it! My phone drive it just fine. Prefer foam tips over the silicone. Coming from ZST the signature is very different, but like it very much.


----------



## archdawg

KopiOkaya said:


> Hahaha... I totally understand your pain. I shall safe-keep my "baby's bottom" V80... Only two sets in the world (one with me, another with TRN)


What's the difference between yours and the standard V80 if I may ask?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Trypticon

Hi everyone! Hope you guys are doing well.

I just lost the right ear of my Sennheisers IE80 so I'm in the market for new IEM's. Anyone have any recommendations within the $50-$100 range? I'm in New York so I commute into the city daily and deal with a lot of background noise that I would like to block out.

I was looking into the T2/T2 Pros but heard that the bass is low (even with the tape mod) and is better served in a quiet environment, which I will not be. I listen to wide range of genre. Pop, Rock, Blues, etc on Spotify. No fancy amps. 

Would really appreciate some recommendations!


----------



## slappomatt

CCA-C10 is my favorite. **** if you can handle the comfort issues.


----------



## Wiljen

KopiOkaya said:


> Knowles drivers give better low-end performance (for some reason, both Sonion and Bellsing BAs still can't match the bass performance of Knowles). However, Knowles woofer costs 2 times more compared to the next best alternative.
> 
> Midrange and tweeters are more or less similar whether Knowles or not.
> 
> For me, I much prefer BA + graphene DD. This is the best combination without the added cost.



Sonion has been tuning some custom low-end drivers for one of the custom makers I visit and they are getting dangerously close to what knowles is doing with the CK.  I'd look for the next gen Sonion to compete on an even footing.


----------



## DocHoliday (May 17, 2019)

Trypticon said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you guys are doing well.
> 
> I just lost the right ear of my Sennheisers IE80 so I'm in the market for new IEM's. Anyone have any recommendations within the $50-$100 range? I'm in New York so I commute into the city daily and deal with a lot of background noise that I would like to block out.
> 
> ...



You might read up on the BQ3 ($65+/-). There is sufficient bass response for commuting purposes but I'd be sure to use wide-bore eartips that seal exceptionally well and not the medium-bore eartips that are packaged with the BQ3. 



BQ3

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-bq3.23453/reviews#review-21991




 



Eartips

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07F9P2SYN/ref=sspa_mw_detail_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HungryPanda

+1 for BQEYZ BQ3 fantastic low end and overall sound, isolation is pretty good too


----------



## eclein

As soon as I read docs post I put the BQ3s in...its been awhile and I'll be +2!!


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> As soon as I read docs post I put the BQ3s in...its been awhile and I'll be +2!!



since you like your ZS10 pro so much and just back to BQ3, how are those two compared?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Trypticon (May 17, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> +1 for BQEYZ BQ3 fantastic low end and overall sound, isolation is pretty good too





eclein said:


> As soon as I read docs post I put the BQ3s in...its been awhile and I'll be +2!!





DynamicEars said:


> since you like your ZS10 pro so much and just back to BQ3, how are those two compared?



I was gonna ask the same thing. I'm down to either getting the BQEYZ BQ3 or the KZ ZS10 Pro. Not sure which one to go with.

Also it looks like the BQEYZ can only be bought on Aliexpress? The KZ seems to be on Amazon though. It's a long wait when ordering from Aliexpress. 

https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-KZ-ZS10-Earphones-Detachable/dp/B07QKT3BKR?th=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AK-...Bass-DJ-Monito-Running-Sport/32918355881.html

Also can they both be worn normally running cable straight down? I don't like to wrap IEM's around my ears.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Trypticon said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing. I'm down to either getting the BQEYZ BQ3 or the KZ ZS10 Pro. Not sure which one to go with.
> 
> Also it looks like the BQEYZ can only be bought on Aliexpress? The KZ seems to be on Amazon though. It's a long wait when ordering from Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


They are both wrap arounds...


----------



## Trypticon

BadReligionPunk said:


> They are both wrap arounds...





Any 2-pin cable worth picking up to swap it out then?


----------



## VICosPhi

KopiOkaya said:


> Knowles drivers give better low-end performance (for some reason, both Sonion and Bellsing BAs still can't match the bass performance of Knowles). However, Knowles woofer costs 2 times more compared to the next best alternative.
> 
> Midrange and tweeters are more or less similar whether Knowles or not.
> 
> For me, I much prefer BA + graphene DD. This is the best combination without the added cost.


BA + Graphene DD combination sounds like a winner. Which IEMs do you recommend that has both, and preferably Knowles or Sonion drivers?


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## VICosPhi

KopiOkaya said:


> iBasso IT04.


Thanks, will read about them! I am also looking forward to Fiio FH7 with 13mm DD and Knowles BA.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Nimweth

Trypticon said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing. I'm down to either getting the BQEYZ BQ3 or the KZ ZS10 Pro. Not sure which one to go with.
> 
> Also it looks like the BQEYZ can only be bought on Aliexpress? The KZ seems to be on Amazon though. It's a long wait when ordering from Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


The BQ3 is available on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Monitors-earphones-Balanced-Smartphones-Tablet-No/dp/B07H7FK51B


----------



## Wiljen

KopiOkaya said:


> I don't think FH7 uses graphene DD. I maybe wrong though.



FH7 is beryllium not graphene and I prefer the IT04 to it although I'll admit i own the IT04 and had about 20 minutes listening time on a FH7.   neither fits in this category though as if you find either for less than $100 you should buy out all available stock as they both retail closer to $400 than $100


----------



## eclein

DynamicEars said:


> since you like your ZS10 pro so much and just back to BQ3, how are those two compared?



The BQ3 has more prominent low end with the 2 dds, its larger size wise but very comfortable to me. 
The ZS10 pro is more neutral sounding to me and even smoother sounding than the smooth BQ3. My pick would be ZS10 Pro by a smidgen.


----------



## HungryPanda

I prefer the BQ3 when I want big bass when listening to EDM, the ZS10 Pro is my go to when listening to acoustic, classical and folk


----------



## Slater (May 18, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> FH7 is beryllium not graphene and I prefer the IT04 to it although I'll admit i own the IT04 and had about 20 minutes listening time on a FH7.   neither fits in this category though as if you find either for less than $100 you should buy out all available stock as they both retail closer to $400 than $100



Holy smokes, where is IT04 under $100?


----------



## HungryPanda

nowhere:


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## FastAndClean

First time when I compared the X6 and EDC3 I thought that X6 is at the same class in the sound quality with lower price, however I was using X6 with silver plated copper balanced cable and EDC3 with the stock cable, decided to put good balanced cable on EDC3 too and now there is no comparison, EDC3 is better in every way, the stock cable is holding them back. If you have EDC3 and you are not a believer that cables make a difference, try them with high quality 8 core cable, you will change your mind.


----------



## jant71

FastAndClean said:


> First time when I compared the X6 and EDC3 I thought that X6 is at the same class in the sound quality with lower price, however I was using X6 with silver plated copper balanced cable and EDC3 with the stock cable, decided to put good balanced cable on EDC3 too and now there is no comparison, EDC3 is better in every way, the stock cable is holding them back. If you have EDC3 and you are not a believer that cables make a difference, try them with high quality 8 core cable, you will change your mind.




...and X6 sales grind to a halt.


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> Problem is any IEM with the "Knowles" brand stamped on the BA drivers is NOT going to be cheap... Except maybe Tin Audio T3, but it doesn't use graphene DD.



The other problem is that some of these companies advertise Knowles drivers when it’s not really Knowles being used.


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> First time when I compared the X6 and EDC3 I thought that X6 is at the same class in the sound quality with lower price, however I was using X6 with silver plated copper balanced cable and EDC3 with the stock cable, decided to put good balanced cable on EDC3 too and now there is no comparison, EDC3 is better in every way, the stock cable is holding them back. If you have EDC3 and you are not a believer that cables make a difference, try them with high quality 8 core cable, you will change your mind.



the EDC3 has a really non exaggerated sound that when i switch from other iems, it would make the EDC3 sound flat and unexciting... especially switching from the thumpy bass of Kanas. although the truth is i still think it does nothing wrong with it's tuning. 

compared to my other iems, it is my least used one, but after reading your post, i think i should take it out for a spin. it deserves more play time


----------



## FastAndClean (May 18, 2019)

chinmie said:


> the EDC3 has a really non exaggerated sound that when i switch from other iems, it would make the EDC3 sound flat and unexciting... especially switching from the thumpy bass of Kanas. although the truth is i still think it does nothing wrong with it's tuning.
> 
> compared to my other iems, it is my least used one, but after reading your post, i think i should take it out for a spin. it deserves more play time


i was not using them at all, i was selling them, after i put the Lyre Acoustics Pansy balanced cable on them i removed the add immediately
with the stock cable they have some veil in the mids and the treble is hazy sounding
with the new cable the veil is gone and the treble is very improved, very accurate and neutral
they have huge woofer inside so i tried some sub bass boost, they take it without any problems and the bass is tight and fast sounding, i like them very much now


----------



## Trypticon

Found the missing half of my IE80s! Thank goodness. The ends of the cable is ruined though.  

Anyone have any recommendations for a replacement cable? One thing I didn't like about the stock cable on the IE80's were that they were get super stiff during winter. Must be the material that encases the wire.


----------



## FastAndClean

Trypticon said:


> Found the missing half of my IE80s! Thank goodness. The ends of the cable is ruined though.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for a replacement cable? One thing I didn't like about the stock cable on the IE80's were that they were get super stiff during winter. Must be the material that encases the wire.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...54-43e1-814f-d98910fa3f30&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## Trypticon

FastAndClean said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32810340050.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.205.4e2e2061vWcAdb&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536,searchweb201603_52,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=99ef4d97-7254-43e1-814f-d98910fa3f30-31&algo_pvid=99ef4d97-7254-43e1-814f-d98910fa3f30&transAbTest=ae803_5


Anything I can pick up closer to home like on Amazon? The wait from Aliexpress will kill me.


----------



## Wiljen

Slater said:


> Holy smokes, where is IT04 under $100?



I wish, you and me both would be all over it.  I was pointing out the fact that the discussion didnt fit the category


----------



## FastAndClean

Trypticon said:


> Anything I can pick up closer to home like on Amazon? The wait from Aliexpress will kill me.


https://www.amazon.com/Alitutumao-E...:2661619011&rnid=2661617011&s=gateway&sr=8-14


----------



## 91Vic

I'm torn between Moondrop Crescents and Tin Audio T2? Anyone have both and can drop some insight? I'm not worried about detachable cables, I'll mod the crescents If I have to.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater (May 18, 2019)

KopiOkaya said:


> Hahaha... I don't want to get flamed here. I know very well what's going on behind all the Chi-Fi dirty secrets.



Most people aren’t dumb. They realize there’s all sorts of dirty secrets and shady stuff that goes on with ChiFi (and most corporations, including Apple, Google, Monsanto, Chiquita, Microsoft, auto makers, banks, real estate companies, airlines, oil companies, etc).


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Nimweth

Tin Hifi continues to impress. I listened to this today. Wonderful symphonic sounds and a beautiful melody, Constance Demby from her album, Spirit Trance.
https://www.last.fm/music/Constanc e+Demby/_/Legend


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## mbwilson111

KopiOkaya said:


> The only thing that doesn't impress me about Tin Hifi is their boss, Mr Song. Arrogant and boastful.



I don't think that the consumers who like the sound care about the people behind the scenes.  Should you really be naming names and making this type of criticism?  I thought that was frowned upon.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't think that the consumers who like the sound care about the people behind the scenes.  Should you really be naming names and making this type of criticism?  I thought that was frowned upon.



Post deleted.


----------



## mbwilson111

KopiOkaya said:


> Well, it all depends on what kind of people who are reading this. There are folks who actually like to know more about the "behind-the-scene" stuff.
> 
> To many folks in the west, Chi-Fi is such a mystery. If they know more about a brand or a product, they will appreciate it more.



I am just saying it seems inappropriate for this forum.


----------



## chinmie

KopiOkaya said:


> The only thing that doesn't impress me about Tin Hifi is their boss, Mr Song. Arrogant and boastful.



with that kind of line of successful products and acknowledgement from the users, i don't mind if the owner is the grinch himself


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## mbwilson111

KopiOkaya said:


> If my input is not need, I shall speak no more.



Input on the gear is certainly helpful.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 19, 2019)

All posts deleted...Cheerios!


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> Post deleted.



Still, that’s gotta be pretty cool in this business that the dude’s name is what it is.


----------



## ironbrewer

KopiOkaya said:


> All posts deleted...Cheerios!



Wow that was kind of a head explosion.


----------



## SenyorC

That's certainly was rage quitting at it's best!


----------



## HungryPanda

Or a full on hissy fit


----------



## cqtek

Hello.

This is my review of the Ourart Tini, my first Single Balanced Armature IEM: a whole new experience, delicate and sweet.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ourart-tini.23740/reviews#review-22089


----------



## SuperLuigi

cqtek said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is my review of the Ourart Tini, my first Single Balanced Armature IEM: a whole new experience, delicate and sweet.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ourart-tini.23740/reviews#review-22089



What an interesting style! Thanks for the review.


----------



## suwandana31

HerrXRDS said:


> http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55759324.html


d4 is my dayly setup with zishan z2 mod for metal,and i very enjoy the soundsignature for the uppermid boost,but roll off uppermidrange
you are the hero sude thank for the link of review in japanese and i translate the page


----------



## slappomatt

what happened????


----------



## Slater

slappomatt said:


> what happened????



To what?


----------



## mbwilson111

slappomatt said:


> what happened????





Slater said:


> To what?



Apparently  he took offense to my observation that he was putting other companies in a bad light.  It was starting to sound intentional to me. Naming names seemed inappropriate.  Not sure why he deleted every post he ever made. That was a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## KopiOkaya (May 21, 2019)

Post deleted.


----------



## Slater

KopiOkaya said:


> Like I said yesterday, if my comments are not welcome here, Why must I keep everything? My writings belong to me. I can do whatever I wish. If you think I am overreacting, think again!



All are welcome here, and I (along with others) have appreciated your insights and opinions 

We’d hate to see you leave, especially on bad terms.

But like you said, your writings are yours and you can do with them what you wish.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Forgot to share it, but my TINHIFI T3 Review is up here and on MY BLOG

I think the more interesting and accurate part is comparaison with the T2.

I learn to love the T3, its less musical but more agile than T2.


----------



## chinmie

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Forgot to share it, but my TINHIFI T3 Review is up here and on MY BLOG
> 
> I think the more interesting and accurate part is comparaison with the T2.
> 
> I learn to love the T3, its less musical but more agile than T2.



nice review! interestingly i have the exact opposite experience on the T2 and T3 comparison


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KopiOkaya said:


> Like I said yesterday, if my comments are not welcome here, Why must I keep everything? My writings belong to me. I can do whatever I wish. If you think I am overreacting, think again! Who was the one who overreacted FIRST?
> 
> Okay, enough said... You won't hear from me again.



Damn....what happen here....i find super interesting the reads about tuning, fall on the V80 disaster you tell and applause your bravado! (it comfort my hearing capability too, as I despise the V80 treble peaks that sound artificial) I try to figure out what happen and why your mad too but did not find. Anyway, you are a very appreciate member here, your insight as a chifi tuner are very rewarding.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> nice review! interestingly i have the exact opposite experience on the T2 and T3 comparison


exact opposite....well, okay.

But, i'm glad for you that you prefer mids and vocal of T3 because they don't do it for me, bass too is kinda strange. Its all about timbre difference really to my ears.


----------



## chinmie

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> exact opposite....well, okay.
> 
> But, i'm glad for you that you prefer mids and vocal of T3 because they don't do it for me, bass too is kinda strange. Its all about timbre difference really to my ears.



on the contrary, i prefer the T2 (and the T2 Pro) than the T3 

but to me the T2s have the colder sound signature, brighter treble, and leaner mids, while the T3 sounded more polished across the board, but doesn't deliver a unique feel and experience, meaning i can find that kind of sound and even in better SQ on many other IEMs, whereas the T2s are unique to themselves and a bit hard to find similar sound. my Kanas and Liebesleid might be an upgrade to the T2 in SQ and have similar sound, but still not the same as the T2s


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 20, 2019)

@ whoever is interested.

To summarize:

KopiOkaya said: ↑
The only thing that doesn't impress me about Tin Hifi is their boss, Mr Song. Arrogant and boastful.

I replied:
I don't think that the consumers who like the sound care about the people behind the scenes. Should you really be naming names and making this type of criticism? I thought that was frowned upon.

He then replied

KopiOkaya said: ↑
Well, it all depends on what kind of people who are reading this. There are folks who actually like to know more about the "behind-the-scene" stuff.

To many folks in the west, Chi-Fi is such a mystery. If they know more about a brand or a product, they will appreciate it more.

My reply:
I am just saying it seems inappropriate for this forum.

Then he said:

KopiOkaya said: ↑
If my input is not need, I shall speak no more.

I said:
Input on the gear is certainly helpful.

....and then the stormy exit and him deleting all all his posts

So, I apologize if I overreacted but I was seeing a pattern that could be taken as promoting self interest by denigrating other brands or at least the people involved with those brands.   Also there were instances of typing out the name of a certain banned seller and later a banned brand.   I was concerned that the mods would end up stepping in once again and was only trying to caution.


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> @ whoever is interested.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> ...



i don't see anything wrong with your responses. it's just a matter of too much water and too little soap on his part (so the bubbles burst easily..... sorry for the bad analogy 

@KopiOkaya  your recent posts up until you exploded are great read and i appreciate it. i do hope you develop more calluses on your social interactions though. you are always welcome to post here again whenever you're ready


----------



## silverfishla

I love Chi-Fi dirt!  Bring it on!
I’m tired of celebrity gossip.  I want Audio gossip!  Yes, I’ve reached that level of geekery.  I’m salivating for salacious news on iem manufacturers...so true.


----------



## FastAndClean

KopiOkaya said: ↑
The only thing that doesn't impress me about Tin Hifi is their boss, Mr Song. Arrogant and boastful.


KopiOkaya said: ↑
Well, it all depends on what kind of people who are reading this. There are folks who actually like to know more about the "behind-the-scene" stuff.

To many folks in the west, Chi-Fi is such a mystery. If they know more about a brand or a product, they will appreciate it more.

More, we need moarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zerohour88

KopiOkaya said:


> Like I said yesterday, if my comments are not welcome here, Why must I keep everything? My writings belong to me. I can do whatever I wish. If you think I am overreacting, think again! Who was the one who overreacted FIRST?
> 
> Okay, enough said... You won't hear from me again.



No idea if you're gonna read this, but since we chatted a few times on FB and I do know that you're not really a bad guy, wanted to say that IMO, this is all just a misunderstanding.

do understand that airing dirty laundries of people here is usually frowned upon, and it might not reflect in our different cultures. There's a time and place to discuss it, but possibly that place is not here. And the context in which you laid it out is also a bit callous. I'd understand if the "head guy" was abusing his workers or working with the triads or something, that's juicy. Something that requires context such as "being boastful", that's a blurry line to cross.

Again, you're always welcome here regardless, but understand that this is mostly an international forum, and differing cultures may clash. Its up to us to resolve it peacefully. There's enough stuff in chi-fi to argue about, this is not really one of them.


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes I agree, today it's facebooks turn after the awful post on the HeadFi group


----------



## boblauer

@mbwilson111 you did nothing wrong IMO, expressed a concern 

@KopiOkaya hopefully you do not leave your posts are very beneficial but it is your call. There are some rules to keep the forum civil and I think that's the only concern expressed, not your content. 

I personally would hate to see this tread become a pissing match like so many others have but what will be will be.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Tin HiFi is releasing a new model: the TinHifi P1! https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1130439514290212864


----------



## Slater

SomeEntityThing said:


> Tin HiFi is releasing a new model: the TinHifi P1! https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1130439514290212864



I was hoping that QR code too you to a webpage with more information. But alas, it’s just a link to TinHifi’s WeChat. Oh well, I tried. Guess we’ll just have to wait for more information...


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Forgot to share it, but my TINHIFI T3 Review is up here and on MY BLOG
> 
> I think the more interesting and accurate part is comparaison with the T2.
> 
> I learn to love the T3, its less musical but more agile than T2.


Musicality is a strange thing. The C16 is impressively accurate and detailed, but I find the ZS7 and T3 have that indefinable ingredient of 'magic' which make music so enjoyable to listen to. The **** has it too. I haven't heard the T2 though.


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> Musicality is a strange thing. The C16 is impressively accurate and detailed, but I find the ZS7 and T3 have that indefinable ingredient of 'magic' which make music so enjoyable to listen to. The **** has it too. I haven't heard the T2 though.


I'm still waiting for my ZS7 to arrive; thanks again for your detailed review.
Since you've mentioned the T3 and ****, which would you prefer when it comes to transparency/clarity and spatial representation?
(I own two pairs of the **** and T2 but have no experience with the T3).


----------



## Nimweth

archdawg said:


> I'm still waiting for my ZS7 to arrive; thanks again for your detailed review.
> Since you've mentioned the T3 and ****, which would you prefer when it comes to transparency/clarity and spatial representation?
> (I own two pairs of the **** and T2 but have no experience with the T3).


The T3 is wonderfully open and detailed. The top end is clear and silky smooth with lovely delicacy. The quality of the Knowles BA really comes through. I'm using Spiral Dots on them. The **** is great too but the T3 has more refinement. The ZS7 is somewhere in between. It's a great IEM, you'll love it! See my T3 review as well.


----------



## Danfish98

Nimweth said:


> The T3 is wonderfully open and detailed. The top end is clear and silky smooth with lovely delicacy. The quality of the Knowles BA really comes through. I'm using Spiral Dots on them. The **** is great too but the T3 has more refinement. The ZS7 is somewhere in between. It's a great IEM, you'll love it! See my T3 review as well.


My experience is the exact opposite. I find the **** more refined, especially comparing treble.


----------



## Sailar

Hello all  I can't choose between kb100 and kc2, what are the differences between them please ?


----------



## lilhaiti

Nimweth said:


> The T3 is wonderfully open and detailed. The top end is clear and silky smooth with lovely delicacy. The quality of the Knowles BA really comes through. I'm using Spiral Dots on them. The **** is great too but the T3 has more refinement. The ZS7 is somewhere in between. It's a great IEM, you'll love it! See my T3 review as well.



I own the T3 and **** as well and I think the T3 is a step up from the ****, not to say the **** is bad, but the T3 is better.


----------



## mbwilson111

Sailar said:


> Hello all  I can't choose between kb100 and kc2, what are the differences between them please ?



There is a chart in this post comparing a few BQEYZ models.  The KB 100 is perfect for me.

Click on link
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1337#post-14619201


----------



## Sailar

mbwilson111 said:


> There is a chart in this post comparing a few BQEYZ models.  The KB 100 is perfect for me.
> 
> Click on link
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1337#post-14619201


Thank you my friend


----------



## Nimweth

This new Tin Hifi P1, does P stand for Piezo or Planar? Lol


----------



## loomisjohnson

just posted my take on the kz zs10 pro on the audioreviews.org blog---i personally prefer the warmer tonality and tighter bass of the zs7, but they're both at the top of the kz pyramid


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Sailar said:


> Hello all  I can't choose between kb100 and kc2, what are the differences between them please ?



Don't have KC2 but KB100 has mild V signature but tip rolling can tweak sound as per your requirements, like widebores balance the sound and marginally improve the soundstage, narrowbores I tried made bass tight and quick. If you lean towards a mild V to balanced/neutral signature, then they're great. @BadReligionPunk has KC2 and he thinks they're solid v-shaped monsters. Again I'd like to clarify that I dont have KC2. It has a sound signature which is very pleasing so imo you cant go very wrong with that. Also, you'll get a JVC spiral dot and a goodie of your choice from Penon, so KB100 might as well be a great deal for $50. I'm in no way undermining KC2 but just sharing my views on KB100. Hope that helps.


----------



## CYoung234

loomisjohnson said:


> just posted my take on the kz zs10 pro on the audioreviews.org blog---i personally prefer the warmer tonality and tighter bass of the zs7, but they're both at the top of the kz pyramid



Well, I do not have either of them yet, so I cannot comment. Just one question for you. You place the KZ ED16 very high on your list. Can I ask why? I own this, and it is gathering dust - very underwhelming. That said, my ZS10 is my favorite iem, yet it does not get that much love in here. So, no accounting for taste, I guess! Also, the Tin T2 gets praised everywhere, yet I could not listen to mine much until I removed the grilles, as there was a coloration to the sound that drove me nuts. If I listened to the Tin T2 side by side with a live orchestral trumpet player, the coloration was very obvious. With the grilles gone, much closer to reality. Again, just my observations though.


----------



## loomisjohnson

CYoung234 said:


> Well, I do not have either of them yet, so I cannot comment. Just one question for you. You place the KZ ED16 very high on your list. Can I ask why? I own this, and it is gathering dust - very underwhelming. That said, my ZS10 is my favorite iem, yet it does not get that much love in here. So, no accounting for taste, I guess! Also, the Tin T2 gets praised everywhere, yet I could not listen to mine much until I removed the grilles, as there was a coloration to the sound that drove me nuts. If I listened to the Tin T2 side by side with a live orchestral trumpet player, the coloration was very obvious. With the grilles gone, much closer to reality. Again, just my observations though.


the ed16 doesn't have the extension or the energy of the more ambitious hybrids like the zs5/zsr/zs10, which is why you might find it underwhelming, but to my ears is more coherent and less colored--it presents less information but sounds more natural and less artificially juiced. i sorta agree with you on the t2--it's impressively detailed but somewhat digital/brittle sounding to me, and i rarely listen to it. like you say, there's no accounting for taste and mine is nothing special.


----------



## Sailar

Dani157 said:


> Don't have KC2 but KB100 has mild V signature but tip rolling can tweak sound as per your requirements, like widebores balance the sound and marginally improve the soundstage, narrowbores I tried made bass tight and quick. If you lean towards a mild V to balanced/neutral signature, then they're great. @BadReligionPunk has KC2 and he thinks they're solid v-shaped monsters. Again I'd like to clarify that I dont have KC2. It has a sound signature which is very pleasing so imo you cant go very wrong with that. Also, you'll get a JVC spiral dot and a goodie of your choice from Penon, so KB100 might as well be a great deal for $50. I'm in no way undermining KC2 but just sharing my views on KB100. Hope that helps.


Really for the spiral dots ? Where did you see the promo ? I don't see anything


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 22, 2019)

Sailar said:


> Really for the spiral dots ? Where did you see the promo ? I don't see anything


It was on their website in the KB100 page. Free gift of one pair of Spiral dots and a 5th anniversary special goodie where a user can select from options like SPC cable, case, tips etc. I got ML size spiral dots and a spc cable.

Anniversary gift can be selected here - https://penonaudio.com/free-gift-for-5-years-anniversary.html

My bad, JVC tips promotion is over. But still you can get them via the anniversary gift add-on. Hope that helps


----------



## Sailar

Yeah it help me ! thank you , there 's a promo about spin fit (3,50$) so i think its good too


----------



## NeonHD

Lol seems legit.


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> Lol seems legit.



5 stars out of ten? maybe?


----------



## Zerohour88

for the brave, a 5BA from an unknown brand?

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07S5L68LG

looks like an OEM from KZ/CCA


----------



## Slater (May 23, 2019)

Zerohour88 said:


> for the brave, a 5BA from an unknown brand?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07S5L68LG
> 
> looks like an OEM from KZ/CCA



Who comes up with these names??

Anyways, that’s totally a CCA A10 with a different CA4-style face plate.

You can see the exact same nozzle grille (which has a very unique and recognizable design), exact same crossover board, same positioning of the bass BA driver, and you can even make out the exact same white 3D printed plastic ‘driver holder’ inside.


----------



## darmanastartes

Slater said:


> Who comes up with these names??
> 
> Anyways, that’s totally a CCA A10 with a different CA4-style face plate.
> 
> You can see the exact same nozzle grille (which has a very unique and recognizable design), exact same crossover board, same positioning of the bass BA driver, and you can even make out the exact same white 3D printed plastic ‘driver holder’ inside.



Linsoul offered this for me to review, so I'll be able to compare it to the C10.


----------



## boblauer

A10 and C10 are different phones are they not? Thought A10 was all BA and C10 was hybrid, both 4 drivers but substantially different? Could be very wrong and not the first time. @Slater said it looked like CCA A10?


----------



## Slater (May 23, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> Linsoul offered this for me to review, so I'll be able to compare it to the C10.



Compare it to the C10, or A10?

That one needs to be compared to the A10


----------



## darmanastartes

I mean I'll compare it to the C10 as if it were the A10, unless you suspect they've tuned it differently.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Right now on (MASS) DROP the *ALPHA&DELTA D6 are 40%* off. This is SUPREME no brainer for people that like bright mid centric sound that is wonderfully tuned and do not forget about bass and details.

Still one of my favorite iem under 100$. At 60$ it would sure rank as the best one IMO 

As i have a 3 year warranty im not sure it worth to buy another pair, but its tempting anyhow.

https://drop.com/buy/alpha-delta-d6-iems


----------



## ironbrewer

I'm thinking about picking up a pair of Tin hifi T3's. Do you think these Alpha Delta D6's are better?


----------



## paulindss (May 25, 2019)

Slater said:


> Who comes up with these names??
> 
> Anyways, that’s totally a CCA A10 with a different CA4-style face plate.
> 
> You can see the exact same nozzle grille (which has a very unique and recognizable design), exact same crossover board, same positioning of the bass BA driver, and you can even make out the exact same white 3D printed plastic ‘driver holder’ inside.



I have a good relatioship with linsoul (have reviewed KZ as06 here in the past and T3 for my home country)

They offered this tripowin for a review and i accepted, i have no huge expectations for it but i like the design more than CCA and KZ offerings.

Let's see how they end up sounding. Will they follow this FR? I think the BAs from KZ has a very good quality, as it is the crossover implementation, they respond well to EQ. What mess everything is the tuning.

AS06 has some phasing issues as well but let's leave it aside.

.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ironbrewer said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a pair of Tin hifi T3's. Do you think these Alpha Delta D6's are better?



I can just say I prefer the D6 over the T3, they are brighter and more mid centric and offer a richer overall sound IMO T3 is more ''liquid'' sounding and lack texture in timbre compared to D6, but they are less trebly.

D6 are very rarely on sale....T3 are often on sale. Cable of D6 is better but non detachable. I you are very sensible to slight sibilance, D6 have upper mids peaks:




Strangely, it do not sound as fowards as it look. Bass is quite realist and if you push eartips over nozzle hole it became more punchy.


----------



## Sailar

I still can't choose the IEM to buy  
I already have **** but they don't have enough bass for my music styles.
I listen mostly Rap. I want good bass (punchy and deep) and controlled Highs (no pierce / sibilance)
I made hardcore research this month and i can't choose between 3 IEM :
- KZ ZS7
- TFZ T2 Galaxy
- BQEYZ K2 (I saw that if you cover the air outlets you can have a good bassy result)

I'm open to every over recommandation but some help would be very nice thank you (Sorry for my english)


----------



## HungryPanda

If you want good bass get the BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## slappomatt

just do like us and buy them all. lol


----------



## paulindss (May 25, 2019)

Sailar said:


> I still can't choose the IEM to buy
> I already have **** but they don't have enough bass for my music styles.
> I listen mostly Rap. I want good bass (punchy and deep) and controlled Highs (no pierce / sibilance)
> I made hardcore research this month and i can't choose between 3 IEM :
> ...



I have both **** and ZS7, i can say that these K2 follow a more balanced sound than KZs so if you are looking for bass i would skip it as a vent mod can result in some problems like muffled sound, driver flex and several other's. The ZS7 is the best KZ i heard so far in terms of technichalities, and this includes the very controlled bass. It has decent speed even being very beefy in the mid bass. The bass sound big, articulate and it is what cought my attention at first sigh. I tought almost immediately "this makes a good basshead IEM". Not in terms of quantity only, but in terms of keeping things running well even with very strong bass.

It is defnitely not my favourite IEM because of the form factor, terrible cable and recessed mid range, but i recommend it strongly for what you look. No hint of sibilance, relatively good mids and treble. I also think it has a very wide soundstage and a very good layering as well. The overwall tonality is warm, not common for KZs.


----------



## FastAndClean

Sailar said:


> I still can't choose the IEM to buy
> I already have **** but they don't have enough bass for my music styles.
> I listen mostly Rap. I want good bass (punchy and deep) and controlled Highs (no pierce / sibilance)
> I made hardcore research this month and i can't choose between 3 IEM :
> ...


just boost the bass on ****, they have very large woofer and it can move some serious air, i am using them with boosted sub bass and they can be insane


----------



## Sailar

HungryPanda said:


> If you want good bass get the BQEYZ BQ3


The ZS7 are actually 35$ and BQ3 60$ so it is really worth ? And Audiofool give the edge to zs7 in his review



paulindss said:


> I have both **** and ZS7, i can say that t
> K2 follow a more balanced sound than KZs so if you are looking for bass i would skip it as a vent mod can result in some problems like muffled sound, driver flex and several other's. The ZS7 is the best KZ i heard so far in terms of technichalities, and this includes the very controlled bass. It has decent speed even being very beefy in the mid bass. The bass sound big, articulate and it is what cought my attention at first sigh. I tought almost immediately "this makes a good basshead IEM". Not in terms of quantity only, but in terms of keeping things running well even with very strong bass.
> 
> It is defnitely not my favourite IEM because of the form factor, terrible cable and recessed mid range, but i recommend it strongly for what you look. No hint of sibilance, relatively good mids and treble. I also think it has a very wide soundstage and a very good layering as well. The overwall tonality is warm, not common for KZs.



Thank you for your answer ! No K2 !
What do you mean buy form factor ? The fit is bad ?


----------



## noysboy

Has anyone heard the Westone W60 and compared to something like the **** or CCA C16? 

I know the prices are not even remotely close...just a curiosity as to how much better the W60 is...or isnt.


----------



## Nimweth

paulindss said:


> I have both **** and ZS7, i can say that these K2 follow a more balanced sound than KZs so if you are looking for bass i would skip it as a vent mod can result in some problems like muffled sound, driver flex and several other's. The ZS7 is the best KZ i heard so far in terms of technichalities, and this includes the very controlled bass. It has decent speed even being very beefy in the mid bass. The bass sound big, articulate and it is what cought my attention at first sigh. I tought almost immediately "this makes a good basshead IEM". Not in terms of quantity only, but in terms of keeping things running well even with very strong bass.
> 
> It is defnitely not my favourite IEM because of the form factor, terrible cable and recessed mid range, but i recommend it strongly for what you look. No hint of sibilance, relatively good mids and treble. I also think it has a very wide soundstage and a very good layering as well. The overwall tonality is warm, not common for KZs.


That's strange. I find the ZS7 very comfortable. I am using Spiral Dots on them. I agree about the cable, I have a replacement silver plated one which sounds great and doesn't have those stiff ear hooks. Also I find the mids very revealing and as you say, the soundstage and layering are very good. It is one of my most "musical" IEMs.


----------



## HungryPanda

All I can honestly say is if faced with ZS7 or BQEYZ BQ3 the BQ3 wins every time


----------



## paulindss

Sailar said:


> The ZS7 are actually 35$ and BQ3 60$ so it is really worth ? And Audiofool give the edge to zs7 in his review
> 
> Thank you for your answer ! No K2 !
> What do you mean buy form factor ? The fit is bad ?



The isolation is good but the shell hurts my ears a little, also i strongly advise using a third party cable. The fit thing varies from ear to ear tho.

I would take into consideration the recommenation on BQ3 as well.


----------



## NeonHD

*BQEYZ KB1 Review: Good but not great, great but not stellar*​
*INTRO*

I was just looking for some BQEYZ products on eBay one day, and I found the KB1 to be selling for as cheap as CAD $43 (US $32). And luckily eBay had a limited time 15% off coupon on that day so I took advantage of that and got the price all the way down to CAD $28 (US $20). Knowing that the majority of BQEYZ IEMs are tuned very similarly to the QT2, I was curious to see how well the entry-level KB1 stacks up to my QT2.

*UNBOXING*














Just your typical standard box from BQEYZ with minimal accessories.


*BUILD QUALITY AND DESIGN*

















The KB1 sports a metal build with chamfered edges that gives it a really premium look. In the ears, it feels much more comfortable to wear than my QT2. The braided cable also feels nice and definitely feels more high quality than your typical generic soft flaccid cables.


*THE SOUND*

Quite frankly, these almost sound like the QT2 tonality-wise, but with a much more controlled bass, more upfront high-mids, and a less aggressive top end.

*BASS*
If you weren't a fan of QT2's big boomy bass, then you will find yourself at home here. Bass on the KB1 has good punch and excellent depth/extension, just enough to satisfy those who like their bass tuned for fun (as opposed to neutral), but far from enough for bassheads (as if the QT2 would either). Its texture is more solid as opposed to fluid. Unlike the QT2, the KB1's bass never leaks into the mids, thus making the mids sound a touch lighter than the QT2. Overall it is a pretty balanced and conservative bass response, and it fits well with the rest of the sound signature. People who are used to bassy sound signatures will find these lacking, though. 

*MIDS*
The mids on the KB1 retains the same natural timbre found on the QT2, but is made much more slimmer and leaner due to the lack of warmth from the bass. Not only that, but their higher-mids are also much more forward than the QT2, making vocals and cymbals sound more brighter (but not richer). Because of this, there's an obvious contrast with its lower mids and higher-mids (i.e. no sense of unity and integration). This tuning approach thus results in the loss of that smooth and creamy texture that I really love from the QT2. So to summarize, the KB1 definitely has some excellent sounding mids, but they just lack the smoothness and harmony of the QT2.
*
HIGHS*
There's really nothing much to mention here. The highs are practically a tamed version of the QT2, though you could already tame QT2's highs using wide-bore tips. I personally like the tamed highs on the QT2 more as you get more detail and brilliance and a sense of airiness. And also the highs on the QT2 have a more natural timbre, these sound a tad bit metallic in comparison. Overall the highs aren't bad, they just have nothing really special to offer (e.g. sparkle, microdetails).

*SOUNDSTAGE AND IMAGING*
The soundstage is almost identical to the QT2, just slightly more intimate. Its dimensions are spherical with a good sense of width and depth, but poor sense of height. However, the QT2 trumps the KB1 in both three-dimensional imaging and the precision of instrument placement. Overall, the KB1's soundstage can be generally described as being above average. Don't expect any sort of "holographic" sound; they are open sounding but still falling into intimacy. 


*VERDICT*


I think it's important to note that price is such an influential factor when it comes to making opinions about a product. If Beats Solo was sold for only 10 bucks, people would be lauding them like crazy, but of course their real price is 10 times of that. The same thing applies for the KB1. Although I got the KB1 at a ridiculously low price of US $20 using an ephemeral eBay coupon, I can't ignore the fact that their original price (~US $40) puts them way up there with IEMs such as the renowned Tin T2 and KZ AS06. Even BQEYZ's more premium offering, the KC2, has recently been selling for even less than US $40! And with all of that in my mind, the KB1 leaves me feeling rather unimpressed, not because it's a mediocre product, but because I expected more for what it's priced at. And also because it did not outshine my beloved QT2.

Assuming Aliexpress is the default market for chi-fi, I think it is obvious that there are more IEMs worth considering at that price point than the KB1. And if the KB1's sound seems appealing to you, just get the KC2! I mean, why wouldn't you? It's basically just a more refined version of the KB1 in every way, for the same price or less. 

So final verdict, I do not recommend these *UNLESS *their price drops down to US $20 or even less. But if you absolutely must buy them for some odd reason, please don't use Aliexpress, you can find them for much cheaper (US $31) on eBay. Down below are links to the KB1 sold by three different eBay sellers:


https://www.ebay.com/itm/BQEYZ-KB1-...BA-2DD-Hybrid-Dynamic-HIFI-C3O6/202608237100?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BQEYZ-KB1-...BA-2DD-Hybrid-Dynamic-HIFI-B0Q2/113664636394?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BQEYZ-KB1-...BA-2DD-Hybrid-Dynamic-HIFI-V6M0/223420907705?


----------



## harry501501

Naschy said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. So from suggestions we have TRN IM1, TFZ T2 and the ****. If anyone can give any further insights thatd be appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and is there a good quality cable I should look into getting? Something good quality and cheap, with Mic/inline controls, that'll improve sound quality?



Just to butt in, love the ****. Neutral with touch of colour to add some musicality, get the right tip and they play great. I'd suggest a wide bore. Hard to drive, but great price, great build. I'm not sure at the price point it's worth buying a similarly cheaper cable though, waste of money imo.


----------



## harry501501

So a friend of mine was looking for a budget earphone and asked me for suggestions. Instead of just telling him i gave him these sets to take away and listen to.

TRN V30, EMI CI880, Renovext QT5, BQEYZ BQ3, CCA C10, KZ ZSN, UIISI CM5 and the TUNAI Drum. He had them for two weeks. He didn't know prices, just names on bit of paper in the bags.

So what did he come back saying sounded best... *EMI CI880* lol, kid you not!


----------



## B9Scrambler

harry501501 said:


> So a friend of mine was looking for a budget earphone and asked me for suggestions. Instead of just telling him i gave him these sets to take away and listen to.
> 
> TRN V30, EMI CI880, Renovext QT5, BQEYZ BQ3, CCA C10, KZ ZSN, UIISI CM5 and the TUNAI Drum. He had them for two weeks. He didn't know prices, just names on bit of paper in the bags.
> 
> So what did he come back saying sounded best... *EMI CI880* lol, kid you not!



CI880 is awesome. Not surprised


----------



## DynamicEars

harry501501 said:


> So a friend of mine was looking for a budget earphone and asked me for suggestions. Instead of just telling him i gave him these sets to take away and listen to.
> 
> TRN V30, EMI CI880, Renovext QT5, BQEYZ BQ3, CCA C10, KZ ZSN, UIISI CM5 and the TUNAI Drum. He had them for two weeks. He didn't know prices, just names on bit of paper in the bags.
> 
> So what did he come back saying sounded best... *EMI CI880* lol, kid you not!





B9Scrambler said:


> CI880 is awesome. Not surprised



what? I never heard them at all, looking at their promotional FR, a good harman target tuning without  mid bass bleed, looks very promising. are they that good?? not expensive but that non detachable cable is a deal breaker for me


----------



## MasterJack

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Right now on (MASS) DROP the *ALPHA&DELTA D6 are 40%* off. This is SUPREME no brainer for people that like bright mid centric sound that is wonderfully tuned and do not forget about bass and details.
> 
> Still one of my favorite iem under 100$. At 60$ it would sure rank as the best one IMO
> 
> ...



Just took the opportunity to join the drop.  This is the type of IEM I've been looking for, and I think a great value at this price.  I also ordered the **** ****, but I will have to wait about two more weeks for that to arrive.  I figured it was time to add a few inexpensive alternatives to my RHA MA750's, just to see what's out there for a small investment.


----------



## Cevisi

Dont now if it will be low budget but in this thread we talk alot about tin hifi any price suggestions


----------



## BerserkZz

Cevisi said:


> Dont now if it will be low budget but in this thread we talk alot about tin hifi any price suggestions



I would say definitely above 100


----------



## SharkSkin

I'm interested now (not that I already wasn't when I first saw Tin's tweet the other day lol)


----------



## Slater

Cevisi said:


> Dont now if it will be low budget but in this thread we talk alot about tin hifi any price suggestions




More information: https://www.linsoul.com/tinhifi-p1


----------



## slappomatt

if they can keep the price reasonable these may be the first expensive IEM I buy. damn they look nice. seems stupid to include a non balanced 3.5 cable and then include adapters to balanced.


----------



## Nimweth

Ah! So I was right a few posts ago (well, almost!) (18055). Planar magnetic. That's very nice!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

WOW!! That presentation! That cable w/leather case! Them adapters! Comes with wide bores, small bores and foams. Design looks very elegant and most importantly comfortable. 

Okay. Since Im a big dumb dummyface, can someone tell me if planar is drop resistant, sweat resistant ect? Would planar be good in an outdoor summer work environment? Don't know anything about planar.


----------



## Slater

slappomatt said:


> seems stupid to include a non balanced 3.5 cable and then include adapters to balanced.



Yeah, that’s not a real balanced cable (assuming the 3.5mm cable is TRS and not TRRS). You can’t have a shared ground coming from a SE cable, and then in an adapter split the grounds out. The purpose of balanced is that the L and R grounds always stay separate. We’ll just have to wait and see.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yeah, that’s not a real balanced cable (assuming the 3.5mm cable is TRS and not TRRS). You can’t have a shared ground coming from a SE cable, and then in an adapter split the grounds out. The purpose of balanced is that the L and R grounds always stay separate. We’ll just have to wait and see.



Excellent way to explain it simply.  I think I have tried in the past to say the same thing, but I wrote a paragraph... lol.


----------



## Zerohour88

harry501501 said:


> So a friend of mine was looking for a budget earphone and asked me for suggestions. Instead of just telling him i gave him these sets to take away and listen to.
> 
> TRN V30, EMI CI880, Renovext QT5, BQEYZ BQ3, CCA C10, KZ ZSN, UIISI CM5 and the TUNAI Drum. He had them for two weeks. He didn't know prices, just names on bit of paper in the bags.
> 
> So what did he come back saying sounded best... *EMI CI880* lol, kid you not!



I still have mine on the desk waiting for a recable or maybe MMCX re-terminate since the stock cable is quite flimsy and both shell came apart. Still quite fond of them.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> I still have mine on the desk waiting for a recable or maybe MMCX re-terminate since the stock cable is quite flimsy and both shell came apart. Still quite fond of them.



I was planning on converting my CI880 to mmcx at some point as well. The fixed cable is its biggest weakness. Other than that it’s a good IEM. Estron makes great stuff.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

isnt the tinhifi new iem shape like Zodic Audio ET2202. They seem have same shell


----------



## DynamicEars

Ders Olmaz said:


> isnt the tinhifi new iem shape like Zodic Audio ET2202. They seem have same shell



you're right buddy, so similar!


----------



## FeedYourHead

Could any of you IEM experts recommend me something for music production? I have a set of HD 598's that I love but I'm looking for something with way more isolation for when things get noisy around the house.

Looking for a neutral sound with very good bass extension. I have aftermarket foam tips I'll be using them with.


----------



## Slater

FeedYourHead said:


> Could any of you IEM experts recommend me something for music production? I have a set of HD 598's that I love but I'm looking for something with way more isolation for when things get noisy around the house.
> 
> Looking for a neutral sound with very good bass extension. I have aftermarket foam tips I'll be using them with.



What's your budget?

There'a good options depending on the price range.


----------



## BerserkZz

FeedYourHead said:


> Could any of you IEM experts recommend me something for music production? I have a set of HD 598's that I love but I'm looking for something with way more isolation for when things get noisy around the house.
> 
> Looking for a neutral sound with very good bass extension. I have aftermarket foam tips I'll be using them with.


First off, I'm no expert, but I did have owned and tried some budget iems (under 300). Honestly, I can't think of any chi-fi I have tried under 100 that has very neutral presentation and good bass extension. Tin T2 is the closest one I can find but I won't say it's bass is good. Maybe the bass mod will make it better but I haven't tried it so I will not comment on that. I will recommend look into custom iems if you cam. If 100 is your absolute budget, I will recommend ie40 pro instead as it will most likely suits your need. It has rather neutral, a slightly v-shaped presentation with a bit bass boost. Bass extension is quite good but a bit loose. Thus you won't get tight detailed bass but good for general listening. Depends on your purpose, this could be good or bad. Mids and treble are okay, not amazing not disappointing either. Treble extension is decent. you will get a bit airy feeling. Non-fatiguing and not much sibilance either. Detail and sound-stage is about average at this price point. Overall very solid for 99 USD. Accessories are poor tho. Trash cable and both tips and connectors are proprietary, so swapping to after-market tips and cables could be difficult. Good thing is the stock silicone tips fit very well for me. Ultimately I will still strongly recommend you look into iems above this price range if your purpose is for music production. From 300-600 you will get quite a few solid choices as under 100 range most iems have v-shape tuning and aim for general listening.


----------



## NeonHD (May 27, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> So a friend of mine was looking for a budget earphone and asked me for suggestions. Instead of just telling him i gave him these sets to take away and listen to.
> 
> So what did he come back saying sounded best... *EMI CI880* lol, kid you not!



P.S. They are currently only sold under the name "ALWUP UPC630". According to Audiobudget, previous names of the same IEM include: TIMMKOO C630, podoor J20, ZHIYIN C630, Malloom Water Drop, and much more.

I swear some of these chi-fi brand names are so weird and funny sounding lol.


----------



## FastAndClean

i just made my review of TRN X6, at first i was very happy (pre comparison with my other earphones), i am mostly mid range head and they have very nice mids, but i have other earphones with forward mids that are better (more expensive though), it didn't go so well for the X6 at the end but i am still using them for podcasts and movies a lot
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x6.23720/reviews#review-22129


----------



## omega116

FastAndClean said:


> i just made my review of TRN X6, at first i was very happy (pre comparison with my other earphones), i am mostly mid range head and they have very nice mids, but i have other earphones with forward mids that are better (more expensive though), it didn't go so well for the X6 at the end but i am still using them for podcasts and movies a lot
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x6.23720/reviews#review-22129


Thank you for the review! 

I'm very dissapointed by the X6 quality, if things are as bad as you wrote. Mine will arrive in a few days and it seems to be complete thrash after reading your opinion...


----------



## Cevisi

FeedYourHead said:


> Could any of you IEM experts recommend me something for music production? I have a set of HD 598's that I love but I'm looking for something with way more isolation for when things get noisy around the house.
> 
> Looking for a neutral sound with very good bass extension. I have aftermarket foam tips I'll be using them with.


 
Hmmm natural whit good bass extensions 

Sennheiser ie 40 for 100 dollar
Has really goos bass and its sounds natural fits very well nice build quality but its thier special mmcx connector that means you can only use the stock cable


----------



## FastAndClean

omega116 said:


> Thank you for the review!
> 
> I'm very dissapointed by the X6 quality, if things are as bad as you wrote. Mine will arrive in a few days and it seems to be complete thrash after reading your opinion...


by itself is not that bad, i was liking them because of the mids (i love forward mids), but for the review i had to bring out some of my other BA sets with the closest price to them (still a lot more expensive, both B5+ and EDC3 are 100$)
i even made a comparison with the Etymotic ER4S but the ER4S is absolutely destroying them, at the end i decided not to post that comparison because is not fair, ER4S is like 300$ or something


----------



## omega116

FastAndClean said:


> by itself is not that bad, i was liking them because of the mids (i love forward mids), but for the review i had to bring out some of my other BA sets with the closest price to them (still a lot more expensive, both B5+ and EDC3 are 100$)
> i even made a comparison with the Etymotic ER4S but the ER4S is absolutely destroying them, at the end i decided not to post that comparison because is not fair, ER4S is like 300$ or something


It seems that the main pro of X6 is mids and... That's all. I believe that 6 BA IEMs should have a bit more features in their sound than just okay mids.


----------



## FastAndClean

omega116 said:


> It seems that the main pro of X6 is mids and... That's all. I believe that 6 BA IEMs should have a bit more features in their sound than just okay mids.


the mids are very good, smooth and creamy sounding, the bass is kind of light and dry, not a lot of texture, the treble is similar to the bass, is there but is dry and not extended, mid centric sound, but the mids a lot better than the bass and treble


----------



## Nimweth

I have been listening to some classical music on the T3. Very impressive. Especially so with material like this:
Fanfare for the Common Man by Copland, Minnesota Orchestra conducted by Eiji Oue Reference Recordings 88 KHz


----------



## Zerohour88

NeonHD said:


> P.S. They are currently only sold under the name "ALWUP UPC630". According to Audiobudget, previous names of the same IEM include: TIMMKOO C630, podoor J20, ZHIYIN C630, Malloom Water Drop, and much more.
> 
> I swear some of these chi-fi brand names are so weird and funny sounding lol.



the main company is Estron, model number C630. The rest are just rebranding them. Estron is the OEM, complete with rebranding services for bulk orders, they make hearing aids and also sells BA (as far as I can tell seeing their main company site)


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> the main company is Estron, model number C630. The rest are just rebranding them. Estron is the OEM, complete with rebranding services for bulk orders, they make hearing aids and also sells BA (as far as I can tell seeing their main company site)



Yup, they make/made earphones for some well known companies.

Also, I’m pretty sure they actually manufacture drivers (BA, etc), not just resell them.


----------



## NeonHD

Zerohour88 said:


> the main company is Estron, model number C630. The rest are just rebranding them. Estron is the OEM, complete with rebranding services for bulk orders, they make hearing aids and also sells BA (as far as I can tell seeing their main company site)



Ah okay, they should've just sold it under the name "Estron" then. Sounds much nicer than those funny-sounding brands.


----------



## Slater (May 28, 2019)

NeonHD said:


> Ah okay, they should've just sold it under the name "Estron" then. Sounds much nicer than those funny-sounding brands.



I don’t think they sell anything under their parent brand. The ‘official’ Estron brand is Timmkoo. Why I don’t know. Maybe why GM sells Chevy, Buick, Cadillac, etc.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> I don’t think they sell anything under their parent brand. The ‘official’ Estron brand is Timmkoo. Why I don’t know. Maybe why GM sells Chevy, Buick, Cadillac, etc.



I actually got the Estron from a reseller who sold them under the Estron branding (this was way back during release, so I suppose they decided they needed a brand name after that). Saw a few complaints about the black cable also being a bit fragile, so not much changed from back then, I suppose?


----------



## Veyska (May 28, 2019)

IEM tip sizing is weird.  Swapped tips around on my **** for a while today since the stock ones were "eh"...  Remembered folks had suggested wide bores but couldn't get a good fit/seal with my S SpiralDots.  Dug up the cheap similarly shaped tips I'd picked up at a Daiso a few months back and the S didn't work either... but the M did (though it was a bit harder to insert).  Was all set to start being annoyed because maybe I'd bought the wrong size $piralDots... and then on a whim dug up a pair of M Starlines and those work quite well too never mind that with the ZSN/C10 I can't even get the blasted things to stay put.  *headscratch*

(Quick edit - FWIW, the slightly-narrower-bore-than-the-SpinFits Daiso tips do sound a bit better than the Starlines.   )


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> I actually got the Estron from a reseller who sold them under the Estron branding (this was way back during release, so I suppose they decided they needed a brand name after that). Saw a few complaints about the black cable also being a bit fragile, so not much changed from back then, I suppose?



That sucks, because the black cable was supposed to address the complaints about the white cable being fragile lol

They should have just done mmcx when they redid it the cable, even if it meant raising the price a few bucks.


----------



## Slater

Veyska said:


> IEM tip sizing is weird.  Swapped tips around on my **** for a while today since the stock ones were "eh"...  Remembered folks had suggested wide bores but couldn't get a good fit/seal with my S SpiralDots.  Dug up the cheap similarly shaped tips I'd picked up at a Daiso a few months back and the S didn't work either... but the M did (though it was a bit harder to insert).  Was all set to start being annoyed because maybe I'd bought the wrong size $piralDots... and then on a whim dug up a pair of M Starlines and those work quite well too never mind that with the ZSN/C10 I can't even get the blasted things to stay put.  *headscratch*
> 
> (Quick edit - FWIW, the slightly-narrower-bore-than-the-SpinFits Daiso tips do sound a bit better than the Starlines.   )



I use Auvios, or grey Starlines. The stiffer silicone of the grey ones seems to stay on the nozzle better than the black Starlines.


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> I use Auvios, or grey Starlines. The stiffer silicone of the grey ones seems to stay on the nozzle better than the black Starlines.


Nah, never had a problem with tips coming off even on the sans-rim C10; the bit about staying put was in reference to me trying to insert them at all not popping the tip onto the IEM.  Just bemused how a size I can't even get to stay *in* on the ZSN/C10 works perfectly with the ****.


----------



## CoFire

Nimweth said:


> I have been listening to some classical music on the T3. Very impressive. Especially so with material like this:
> Fanfare for the Common Man by Copland, Minnesota Orchestra conducted by Eiji Oue Reference Recordings 88 KHz




I haven't listened to the music you recommended but just wanted to comment that I've rolled about every top I have on the T3 and they sound good to great. Tips included are Spiral Dots, Spinfit C145, New Bees Silicon, Symbio W Peeled, Sony Hybrid, Auvios and a couple others with and without the Silicon clipped donut mod on the IEM bore to get deeper insertion. All this was working great, then I tried these.

eBay Description
4pairs for sennheiser cx3.00/5.00 ear tips buds in-ear earphone silicone eartips

These tips don't have the deepest bass but it's still there and present but they add more soundstage, better imaging, good treble presence without glare, and just better coherency. I'm not sure what the little cross member in the bore is supposed to do but I had to share my newfound experience because until now, I have enjoyed this IEM but it was one that sounded good but have me a meh feeling. Now I'm running back through music again and I think these tips elevate the sound. There's just a strange synergy with them. The tips are dirt cheap too at $1.34 for a 4-size set. I use the largest.

Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Slater

CoFire said:


> Tips included are Spiral Dots, Spinfit C145, New Bees Silicon, Symbio W Peeled, Sony Hybrid, Auvios *and a couple others with and without the Silicon clipped donut mod on the IEM bore to get deeper insertion*. All this was working great, then I tried these.



What's the silicone clipped donut mod?


----------



## SharkSkin

FastAndClean said:


> i just made my review of TRN X6, at first i was very happy (pre comparison with my other earphones), i am mostly mid range head and they have very nice mids, but i have other earphones with forward mids that are better (more expensive though), it didn't go so well for the X6 at the end but i am still using them for podcasts and movies a lot
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-x6.23720/reviews#review-22129


Would have to agree with your assessment. I got my X6 a couple of days ago and its disappointing. Might try EQ'ing or maybe some different tips, but not sure there is going to be much that can salvage this one.


----------



## Nimweth

CoFire said:


> I haven't listened to the music you recommended but just wanted to comment that I've rolled about every top I have on the T3 and they sound good to great. Tips included are Spiral Dots, Spinfit C145, New Bees Silicon, Symbio W Peeled, Sony Hybrid, Auvios and a couple others with and without the Silicon clipped donut mod on the IEM bore to get deeper insertion. All this was working great, then I tried these.
> 
> eBay Description
> 4pairs for sennheiser cx3.00/5.00 ear tips buds in-ear earphone silicone eartips
> ...


That's helpful. Could you provide a link as I typed your description in to eBay and it was a different item. I am using Spiral Dots and get a great sound, but at that price it's worth trying!


----------



## CoFire (May 29, 2019)

Slater said:


> What's the silicone clipped donut mod?



That's a crappy description for the spacer mod - taking an unwanted tip, sniping a section of the bore and using it as a saver between the IEM body and ear to to extend the insertion and hopefully gain a little bass.

Edit: Funny, i didn't type ****ty, the Head Fi moderators must have an auto correct.


----------



## CoFire

Nimweth said:


> That's helpful. Could you provide a link as I typed your description in to eBay and it was a different item. I am using Spiral Dots and get a great sound, but at that price it's worth trying!



https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372640434953


----------



## Nimweth

CoFire said:


> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372640434953


Thank you. Unfortunately they do not ship to the UK!


----------



## BCool

What are people's recommendations for decent gym 'phones? I'm currently using Xiaomi Hybrids but they don't isolate well enough to block out the loudspeakers so I have to crank up the volume louder than I'd like


----------



## SiggyFraud

BCool said:


> What are people's recommendations for decent gym 'phones? I'm currently using Xiaomi Hybrids but they don't isolate well enough to block out the loudspeakers so I have to crank up the volume louder than I'd like


KZ ZS3E. Good, cheap, and they isolate like a MF.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> What's the silicone clipped donut mod?



i was wondering too. my guest is making a ring/spacer so the tips don slide further down?


----------



## chinmie

SiggyFraud said:


> KZ ZS3E. Good, cheap, and they isolate like a MF.



this. i urge people i know (band mates mostly) that is looking for ear protection to just buy the ZS3 and just use it without the wire. it blocks sound greatly, have a nice ciem like fit, and also doesn't seem to muffle out the music, bit rather cut them all evenly. buy broken ZS3 for cheaper!


----------



## loomisjohnson

BCool said:


> What are people's recommendations for decent gym 'phones? I'm currently using Xiaomi Hybrids but they don't isolate well enough to block out the loudspeakers so I have to crank up the volume louder than I'd like


the zs3 is a good rec (or the zs4, which has the same great fit and isolation but sounds better), but i like the memt x5 for the gym--they're small bassy and really comfortable + they have cool magnetic housings


----------



## -sandro-

mbwilson111 said:


> I can't find a chinese name.  EN303 is printed on the earpieces but I searched for that and only found the amazon one.  There are other earphones though with that same shape.   The Moxpad x3 for example.  I have the Moxpad x6 which is too big for sleeping but the x3 is the same form factor as the ones you were looking at.   I found it on sale here for about $13 with free shipping.  I know if you search the headfi or use google you will find some impressions.  I remember reading good ones in the past... certainly good enough for sleeping.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mox...ass-Hifi-DC-Small-Port-Cable/32931566522.html
> 
> ...




Yes thank you, it seems its back in stock. 

Wait... it's not. I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

CoFire said:


> I haven't listened to the music you recommended but just wanted to comment that I've rolled about every top I have on the T3 and they sound good to great. Tips included are Spiral Dots, Spinfit C145, New Bees Silicon, Symbio W Peeled, Sony Hybrid, Auvios and a couple others with and without the Silicon clipped donut mod on the IEM bore to get deeper insertion. All this was working great, then I tried these.
> 
> eBay Description
> 4pairs for sennheiser cx3.00/5.00 ear tips buds in-ear earphone silicone eartips
> ...



Used them with my CX 3.00 and they do add power to the sound. Everything just has a slam to it. Tried them with my ED9 and they were perfect tips with bass nozzle. Think it has got to do with the seal and the x partition is the primary reason. For $1.34 they're fantastic. Probably made for those who like v-shaped signature.


----------



## CoiL

Dani157 said:


> Used them with my CX 3.00 and they do add power to the sound. Everything just has a slam to it. Tried them with my ED9 and they were perfect tips with bass nozzle. Think it has got to do with the seal and the x partition is the primary reason. For $1.34 they're fantastic. Probably made for those who like v-shaped signature.


I just bought them for XS and S sizes as I have small ears & ear-canals. I`m suspicious about that "stick" inside tip barrel but will see how they work out. If anything sounds bad, I can cut those "sticks" out and use them as regular silicone tips. 
I have around 45 tips in my collection but never stumbled on these.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

CoiL said:


> I just bought them for XS and S sizes as I have small ears & ear-canals. I`m suspicious about that "stick" inside tip barrel but will see how they work out. If anything sounds bad, I can cut those "sticks" out and use them as regular silicone tips.
> I have around 45 tips in my collection but never stumbled on these.


 
These are rare even Sennheiser doesn't ship them with all their models. Although it'd really suit their cheap models.


----------



## Sailar (May 30, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> All I can honestly say is if faced with ZS7 or BQEYZ BQ3 the BQ3 wins every time


Ok thank you ! I decided to trust you. I will go with these. But before i buy can you recommand eartips ?


----------



## Slater

Sailar said:


> But before i buy can you recommand eartips ?



I always try the stock tips first. No need to make things more complicated until you’ve tried them


----------



## Sailar

Ok i will see ^^ 
I hope to enjoy stock tips because 5$ for small pieces of plastic xD


----------



## Elijah369

I'm looking for a balanced signature. 
I was considering KZ AS06, KZ ZS7 and CCA C10.  I almost bought the CCA C10 but saw wireless QCY QS2, Rockspace EB30, Haylou GT1 and Mifa x1. 

I have 30 bucks to throw away since I can't go through the trouble of replacing them once they're delivered. So I'd appreciate it if anyone can recommend me something. I don't mind if it's wired or not but the tws ones look good at that price


----------



## ironbrewer

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I can just say I prefer the D6 over the T3, they are brighter and more mid centric and offer a richer overall sound IMO T3 is more ''liquid'' sounding and lack texture in timbre compared to D6, but they are less trebly.
> 
> D6 are very rarely on sale....T3 are often on sale. Cable of D6 is better but non detachable. I you are very sensible to slight sibilance, D6 have upper mids peaks:
> 
> ...



So I decided to try out the D6. It is the first time I have purchased something from Drop. Was surprised they said it wouldn't ship until 6/27. I figured they would ship after the deal closed.


----------



## boblauer

Massdrop or Drop now generally secures the funds and then places the order with the vendor. There are exceptions but most often you wait awhile.


----------



## CoFire

Dani157 said:


> Used them with my CX 3.00 and they do add power to the sound. Everything just has a slam to it. Tried them with my ED9 and they were perfect tips with bass nozzle. Think it has got to do with the seal and the x partition is the primary reason. For $1.34 they're fantastic. Probably made for those who like v-shaped signature.



Yes, just adds power to the overall signature but I don't believe it swings the T3 toward more of a V-shaped signature. For my taste, they definitely synergize with the T3. 

What bass nozzle are you referring to on the ED9?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 30, 2019)

CoFire said:


> Yes, just adds power to the overall signature but I don't believe it swings the T3 toward more of a V-shaped signature. For my taste, they definitely synergize with the T3.
> 
> What bass nozzle are you referring to on the ED9?



Since both ED9 and CX 3.00 are v-shaped the power just enhanced the effect. Haven't tried with something neutral. Will try with my KB100 which are fairly neutral and check whether it alters the signature or not. But I believe they're best suited for v-shaped earphones.
KZ ED9 has two nozzles. Neutral and bass. For $10 they're fantastic earphones.


----------



## Slater

CoFire said:


> Yes, just adds power to the overall signature but I don't believe it swings the T3 toward more of a V-shaped signature. For my taste, they definitely synergize with the T3.
> 
> What bass nozzle are you referring to on the ED9?



'Bass' filter on the KZ ED9 is the shiny gold one (as seen on the right side of this photo).


----------



## cqtek

I really enjoyed writing the review of the BQEYZ K1, because they have everything I missed in the KB100...Basssssss.

My review is here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-k1.23758/reviews#review-22160


----------



## Nimweth

Just pulled the trigger on these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones-x/dp/B00A8MEJNY
They were once on sale at £70 so we'll see if they're a bargain at £12.99!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones-x/dp/B00A8MEJNY
> They were once on sale at £70 so we'll see if they're a bargain at £12.99!



hmmmmm

I wonder how many iems I have because of you... I know the Artiste is one...


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> I wonder how many iems I have because of you... I know the Artiste is one...


Uh-oh! Sorry! The Artiste is good though, isn't it? And I bought the MH755 because of you!


----------



## MasterJack (Jun 2, 2019)

My **** **** iem's arrived - great sound, especially for the price.  I took off the red stock ear pieces immediately and put on the firm black silicone ones that were included in the box.  I'm impressed by the balanced sound signature, the separation and the clarity.  I was pleasantly surprised to find the delivery time was only about two weeks, and to find they were shipped from a location in Kentucky.  In any case, I'm grateful for a good value in this day and age.  I will look forward to comparing the **** to the Alpha & Delta D6 I have coming from Drop.com.


----------



## AudioNoob

Is there a neutralish, (think final e2000 with more highs/resolution)  chi fi iem, preferably not over the ear, and with inline mic.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nimweth said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones-x/dp/B00A8MEJNY
> They were once on sale at £70 so we'll see if they're a bargain at £12.99!



I've got a pair of those and tuning is horrible, terrible bass bloat, they are nice and comfy though and could have been OK if tuned differently.


----------



## Tential

chinmie said:


> this. i urge people i know (band mates mostly) that is looking for ear protection to just buy the ZS3 and just use it without the wire. it blocks sound greatly, have a nice ciem like fit, and also doesn't seem to muffle out the music, bit rather cut them all evenly. buy broken ZS3 for cheaper!



I currently use the zs3 as my go to because the isolation is amazing. Zs3 + top listened to music and no one else in the world exists.


----------



## AudioNoob (Jun 2, 2019)

MasterJack said:


> My **** **** iem's arrived - great sound, especially for the price.  I took off the red stock ear pieces immediately and put on the firm black silicone ones that were included in the box.  I'm impressed by the balanced sound signature, the separation and the clarity.  I was pleasantly surprised to find the delivery time was only about two weeks, and to find they were shipped from a location in Kentucky.  In any case, I'm grateful for a good value in this day and age.  I will look forward to comparing the **** to the Alpha & Delta D6 I have coming from Drop.com.


Hey, if you don't mind checking, does it leak sound from the open back at normal listening volumes? I would also ask that you check if that mic had crosstalk(play music through the earphones and record in a quiet room, see if the music makes it onto the recording). Oh and what cable did yours come with? They seem to be alternating between a braided three button and the usual single button remote with a plastic coated cable.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

AudioNoob said:


> Hey, if you don't mind checking, does it leak sound from the open back at normal listening volumes? I would also ask that you check if that mic had crosstalk(play music through the earphones and record in a quiet room, see if the music makes it onto the recording). Oh and what cable did yours come with? They seem to be alternating between a braided three button and the usual single button remote with a plastic coated cable.


IMO **** has about no isolation either way. With the TV on, my wife sitting 10 feet away from me can hear what I'm listening to. That's low gain, volume 40 on fiio m11. Not very loud. Also can hear quite a bit of outside noise while listening.


----------



## AudioNoob

BadReligionPunk said:


> IMO **** has about no isolation either way. With the TV on, my wife sitting 10 feet away from me can hear what I'm listening to. That's low gain, volume 40 on fiio m11. Not very loud. Also can hear quite a bit of outside noise while listening.


yikes, that is the clearest note on this one. Thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

BadReligionPunk said:


> IMO **** has about no isolation either way. With the TV on, my wife sitting 10 feet away from me can hear what I'm listening to. That's low gain, volume 40 on fiio m11. Not very loud. Also can hear quite a bit of outside noise while listening.



because they're semi open back design, like semi open back headphones. On plus point, you got those airy and open sound because of that design. The major drawback for me isn't isolation, its the mid bass bleed and weird tonality



AudioNoob said:


> yikes, that is the clearest note on this one. Thanks



for me sometimes I need a semi open back design like this when in the need of listening music while keep aware of surrounding environment because it's a rare we can find similar iem like this


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> because they're semi open back design, like semi open back headphones. On plus point, you got those airy and open sound because of that design. The major drawback for me isn't isolation, its the mid bass bleed and weird tonality
> 
> 
> 
> for me sometimes I need a semi open back design like this when in the need of listening music while keep aware of surrounding environment because it's a rare we can find similar iem like this



my go to open ears nowadays is the Sabbat X12 Pro. it sounds good, it's flush on my ears so it's comfortable to sleep with, and also no cables, so no potential strangling or accidental cable snaps.


----------



## MasterJack

AudioNoob said:


> Hey, if you don't mind checking, does it leak sound from the open back at normal listening volumes? I would also ask that you check if that mic had crosstalk(play music through the earphones and record in a quiet room, see if the music makes it onto the recording). Oh and what cable did yours come with? They seem to be alternating between a braided three button and the usual single button remote with a plastic coated cable.



Mine came with the braided cable with three buttons on the remote.  I'll try to check on your other questions, when I have an opportunity.


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> my go to open ears nowadays is the Sabbat X12 Pro. it sounds good, it's flush on my ears so it's comfortable to sleep with, and also no cables, so no potential strangling or accidental cable snaps.



isn't that earbud instead of iem?


----------



## AudioNoob

DynamicEars said:


> for me sometimes I need a semi open back design like this when in the need of listening music while keep aware of surrounding environment because it's a rare we can find similar iem like this


True, though earbuds tend to do better in this, I can see how it could be useful in some scenarios.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> isn't that earbud instead of iem?



yup, it is more like earpod style earbud. i just mention it in case someone is looking for open back design. in my personal experience, rather than choosing semi open to "no isolation“ iem, it is better to just pick earbuds, as they are generally sound fuller at the same/cheaper price. 

except, of course, the ears can't accommodate earbuds, then semi open iems are the way to go


----------



## BCool

loomisjohnson said:


> the zs3 is a good rec (or the zs4, which has the same great fit and isolation but sounds better), but i like the memt x5 for the gym--they're small bassy and really comfortable + they have cool magnetic housings


 So I had a pair of these lying around (bought into the hype a while ago, but didn't like the cable and could never get them to stay sealed) and tried them out at the gym. Isolation was definitely an improvement and the sound wasn't as bass-bloated as I remembered, but I had to keep adjusting them to get them to seal right. Are there any replacement tips that would fix this? ( I replaced the stock ones with whirlwinds)


----------



## Zerohour88

AudioNoob said:


> Is there a neutralish, (think final e2000 with more highs/resolution)  chi fi iem, preferably not over the ear, and with inline mic.



Tin Audio T2 with a separate MMCX mic cable, should cost you less than usd$60 or so.


----------



## FastAndClean

my review of Simgot EM1 is upp 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em1.23599/reviews#review-22173


----------



## AudioNoob

Zerohour88 said:


> Tin Audio T2 with a separate MMCX mic cable, should cost you less than usd$60 or so.


I had them, sold it as I couldn't get a good fit with them, they kept rubbing on the side of my ears or something


----------



## Slater

AudioNoob said:


> I had them, sold it as I couldn't get a good fit with them, they kept rubbing on the side of my ears or something



Yeah, it’s really unfortunate that they kept using the same shell design over and over again. I always got a poor fit with the T2, so I didn’t even bother getting the T2 Pro or T3.

I could kinda get an OK fit by swapping sides, wearing them up over the ear, and using SpinFits because of their really long core.

One of these days when I clear a bunch of other projects off my plate I’m going to transplant the drivers from the spare set I have into a different shell. Hopefully I’ll be able to get it tuned to sound basically the same once it’s in the new shell.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Got the TK12, holy SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Did these guys used the BA just to shoot snakes into my ears? The rest sounds great, big, large bass without being boomy, decent mids and clarity, but the highs, SSSSSSSSSSS, SSSPLASH , all singers turn into snakes. Also, the long MMCX connectors set at an angle makes them sillier looking than an Airpod, I look like a damn robot Frankenstein. Shoved some sponge material into the nozzle and made things a lot better, now I can listen to them. All in all, I think something like the Moondrop Crescent for 1/4 the price destroys them.


----------



## HungryPanda

BA overkill


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones-x/dp/B00A8MEJNY
> They were once on sale at £70 so we'll see if they're a bargain at £12.99!



Hi, have these Lindy IEMs arrived yet?


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Hi, have these Lindy IEMs arrived yet?


Not yet. I think they are due to be delivered tomorrow. I'm really enjoying the KBEAR F1 single BA though, after a full 100 hours burn in they are sounding superb. I'm hoping to write a review on them soon.


----------



## DBaldock9

Nimweth said:


> Not yet. I think they are due to be delivered tomorrow. I'm really enjoying the KBEAR F1 single BA though, after a full 100 hours burn in they are sounding superb. I'm hoping to write a review on them soon.



I ordered a set of the F1 earphones this past weekend, since I like trying Single BA models - currently have the NiceHCK DT100, and the Remax RM-600M, both of which I enjoy listening to.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered a set of the F1 earphones this past weekend, since I like trying Single BA models - currently have the NiceHCK DT100, and the Remax RM-600M, both of which I enjoy listening to.



I have one on the way as well.


----------



## SenyorC

Slater said:


> I could kinda get an OK fit by swapping sides, wearing them up over the ear, and using SpinFits because of their really long core.



I am probably weird but I find them to fit best wearing them over ear but without swapping sides (I don't notice any sound difference), using foam tips (the original blue ones and new bee mediums).


----------



## mbwilson111

SenyorC said:


> I am probably weird but I find them to fit best wearing them over ear but without swapping sides (I don't notice any sound difference), using foam tips (the original blue ones and new bee mediums).



..but you do have the the right  and the left channels of the cable going to the proper ears... I hope.  If those are reversed it would certainly sound different.


----------



## Slater (Jun 4, 2019)

SenyorC said:


> I am probably weird but I find them to fit best wearing them over ear but without swapping sides (I don't notice any sound difference), using foam tips (the original blue ones and new bee mediums).



Well, for me the swapping of sides isn’t about sounding different or not. It’s so the IEMs fit in my concha. Without swapping sides, the mmcx plug rubs against my anti helix.

Of course, everyone’s ear anatomy is different.


----------



## SenyorC

mbwilson111 said:


> ..but you do have the the right  and the left channels of the cable going to the proper ears... I hope.  If those are reversed it would certainly sound different.



Yes, they are the same way around as wearing them cable down, just spun so the cable faces forwards and up over the ear.



Slater said:


> Well, for me the swapping of sides isn’t about sounding different or not. It’s so the IEMs fit in my concha. Without swapping sides, the mmcx plug rubs against my anti helix.
> 
> Of course, everyone’s ear anatomy is different.



That's what I was referring to, I think my ear is probable weirdly shaped, for example, I can't get the **** to be comfortable and seal well no matter which way I wear it or tips I use.


----------



## AudioNoob

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered a set of the F1 earphones this past weekend, since I like trying Single BA models - currently have the NiceHCK DT100, and the Remax RM-600M, both of which I enjoy listening to.


I enjoyed the remax. The cable is the worst though. Maybe I should recable it. How does the dt100 compare? F1 looks great as well, can you wear them down?


----------



## guicnovaes

My review of the Tanchjim Cora: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-cora.23610/

Great IEM! I Hope you enjoy


----------



## DBaldock9

AudioNoob said:


> I enjoyed the remax. The cable is the worst though. Maybe I should recable it. How does the dt100 compare? F1 looks great as well, can you wear them down?



The F1 is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, so I haven't heard them yet.
The DT100 sounds good, and I like that it has MMCX, rather than a tethered cable.
The Remax also sound good, and has a slightly smaller nozzle, which allows for a little more comfortable fit in my ears.


----------



## AudioNoob

L


DBaldock9 said:


> The F1 is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, so I haven't heard them yet.
> The DT100 sounds good, and I like that it has MMCX, rather than a tethered cable.
> The Remax also sound good, and has a slightly smaller nozzle, which allows for a little more comfortable fit in my ears.


Looking forward to hearing about the f1s


----------



## CoiL (Jun 5, 2019)

nvm, mixed up with TK13


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 5, 2019)

AudioNoob said:


> I enjoyed the remax. The cable is the worst though. Maybe I should recable it. How does the dt100 compare? F1 looks great as well, can you wear them down?


Yes the F1 is fine cable down, good deep insertion and seal and no microphony either.


----------



## Nimweth

Lindy Chromo arrived this morning. Very good OOTB. Natural wide frequency range, effortless dynamics. The big 15mm bass driver has serious heft but doesn't dominate the sound. Very well balanced. I fitted Spiral Dots and get a good fit and seal cable down. Good mids which are slightly forward with lots of detail. £12.99 well spent I would say!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

VJJB N-30 first impressions is a yuck face, a french swear (tabarnak it sound bad!) and a throw away move.

I guess it CAN'T sound THAT bad, so I will let them burn in _outside_ my ears.

Sound bassy-messy-congested-slighlty dark with out of phase mids....and the cable choice is sure a downer, as it isnt mmcx and not very comfy with its earhook.

In another hand, i really adore the VSONIC VS7 wich was what I listen non stop too before i put these N-30 ovni in my ears.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Lindy Chromo arrived this morning. Very good OOTB. Natural wide frequency range, effortless dynamics. The big 15mm bass driver has serious heft but doesn't dominate the sound. Very well balanced. I fitted Spiral Dots and get a good fit and seal cable down. Good mids which are slightly forward with lots of detail. £12.99 well spent I would say!



Panda and I each had ordered a Lindy Chromo on Sunday evening.   They arrived Monday...Yay for Prime!

OOTB I had the same impression as you.  I then gave them to Panda to try (we were not going to open both boxes unless we would both keep them).   After a short listen he handed mine back to me and opened his box

I have Auvios on mine which @Slater has called the poor man’s Spiral Dots.   I only have a couple of pairs left but these Lindy's are definitely worthy.  They have been burning in at my desk since Monday night so I am using them if I need to listen at my desk.  Sounds great!  Definitely worth the £12.99!

I did not want to say anything until you had a chance to try yours.


----------



## B9Scrambler

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> VJJB N-30 first impressions is a yuck face, a french swear (tabarnak it sound bad!) and a throw away move.
> 
> I guess it CAN'T sound THAT bad, so I will let them burn in _outside_ my ears.
> 
> ...



Really? Bassy yes, but clarity is good and the sound stage is impressive. Somewhat ZS10-like (but not as warm) so I can see why you're not a fan, lol. A neat design choice was to install the BA into the nozzle, but flip it around which I found kills the peaks that are present in nozzle mounted BAs on other hybrids. Yeah, I was surprised at the cable. Advertised as MMCX but it actually uses DC connectors. Personally I prefer it to MMCX but replacements are a pain to get unless you buy a new earphone that uses the same cable.


----------



## Broquen (Jun 5, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> Lindy Chromo arrived this morning. Very good OOTB. Natural wide frequency range, effortless dynamics. The big 15mm bass driver has serious heft but doesn't dominate the sound. Very well balanced. I fitted Spiral Dots and get a good fit and seal cable down. Good mids which are slightly forward with lots of detail. £12.99 well spent I would say!



The way you describe them reminds me a lot NCM NC5v2 (but in a completely different price range). Love this kind of well balanced sound signature, with present mids and quite bass weight, that does not interfere with SQ but gives sound a very enjoyable fullness.


----------



## Nimweth

Broquen said:


> The way you describe them reminds me a lot NCM NC5v2 (but in a completely different price range). Love this kind of well balanced sound signature, with present mids and quite bass weight, that does not interfere with SQ but gives sound this characteristic fullness.


That's a very good description of what I am hearing. I am not familiar with the model you mentioned, is it pricey?


----------



## Broquen

Nimweth said:


> That's a very good description of what I am hearing. I am not familiar with the model you mentioned, is it pricey?



It is on another league (500€ or so). But you're paying for definition, good highs, customization and very good soundstage and 3D. Bass deserves special mention due to its quality.


----------



## DBaldock9

When doing a search on AliExpress, for "wood mmcx", some of the results are for wooden earphone housings. Several are designed to have 10mm drivers installed.
.
Have any of y'all assembled any DIY wooden earphones, with drivers you've ordered from AliExpress? How did they sound, compared to wooden models that are available pre-assembled?


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> A neat design choice was to install the BA into the nozzle, but flip it around which I found kills the peaks that are present in nozzle mounted BAs on other hybrids.



I’ve seen this on a couple of other IEMs, but I forget which ones. Yeah, it’s definitely a cool idea.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> I’ve seen this on a couple of other IEMs, but I forget which ones. Yeah, it’s definitely a cool idea.



Neat! I had to do a double take because I couldn't find the nozzle, then I noticed they were flipped. Weird, but if it works...


----------



## avitron142 (Jun 5, 2019)

Wow... so I'm back from a hiatus with the audio game. It looks like there's been A LOT going on since I've been out.

The first page is very helpful, but also a bit out of date. Anyone want to share their impressions of the newer major budget brands/models they've liked? I'm hearing all kinds of things about KZ, CC, Revonext, ****, Tin Audio, TRN and many more. KZ alone seems to have like 40 models.

To be honest, I'm quite blown away (and feeling lost) in this sea of competition. Does anyone know where I could find the best soundstage in these? I know I can't expect too much from <$50, but I figured it'd be worth a shot. I'm lucky enough to have a few ~$300 pairs (used to review), so I know it's not going to be a great comparison, but maybe there are some giant killers?

Also, looking into pairing one of these with a bluetooth MMCX cable (Luxuray makes good ones), to have the ultimate budget bluetooth setup  I want my wired Pinnacle P1's back haha.


----------



## FastAndClean

avitron142 said:


> Wow... so I'm back from a hiatus with the audio game. It looks like there's been A LOT going on since I've been out.
> 
> The first page is very helpful, but also a bit out of date. Anyone want to share their impressions of the newer major budget brands/models they've liked? I'm hearing all kinds of things about KZ, CC, Revonext, ****, Tin Audio, TRN and many more. KZ alone seems to have like 40 models.
> 
> ...


**** **** is the dark horse


----------



## Slater (Jun 5, 2019)

avitron142 said:


> Wow... so I'm back from a hiatus with the audio game. It looks like there's been A LOT going on since I've been out.
> 
> The first page is very helpful, but also a bit out of date. Anyone want to share their impressions of the newer major budget brands/models they've liked? I'm hearing all kinds of things about KZ, CC, Revonext, ****, Tin Audio, TRN and many more. KZ alone seems to have like 40 models.
> 
> ...



Everything has shifted so to speak.

Some of what you can get today for $50 or $100, is about as good as what you used to have to pay 3xs that for. And likewise, some of what used to cost $300, is about as good as what you used to have to pay $1k for.

From the cables to multi-BA earphones, the cost keeps dropping and the bar keeps getting moved up. It’s amazing what you can get nowadays.

There’s dynamic drivers with graphene and DLC diaphragms, 1.0+ Tesla magnets, hybrids with planars, ceramic piezoelectric tweeters, etc.

As far as giant killers, we really don’t like to use that term. You’re not going to get a giant killer from a $100 ChiFi IEM, any more than a Hyundai sporty sedan is going to be a giant killer of Italian supercars.

If you’re asking for a list of some of the “Best of budget ChiFi”, here’s just a few I’d take a look at (in no order):

CCA C16
KZ ZS10 Pro
BQEYZ K100, KC2
TinAudio (TinHiFi) T2, T3
ibasso IT01, IT01S
BGVP DM7
Some models from Fearless Audio

...and many more (some of which are banned brands from HeadFi so I can’t mention them).


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Everything has shifted so to speak.
> 
> Some of what you can get today for $50 or $100, is about as good as what you used to have to pay 3xs that for. And likewise, some of what used to cost $300, is about as good as what you used to have to pay $1k for.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't include the Tin P1 on that list. At least not yet. It's going to see some tuning changes prior to release to address the mid-range, or at least that's the information I was provided. Good looking earphone but as-is it is has issues that need to be addressed.


----------



## avitron142 (Jun 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> **** **** is the dark horse



Thanks for the recommendation! It won't win any look awards (unlike some others' copied designs that look impressive) but these seem to get genuine all around praise. Not sure how they'd work over ear with an MMCX bluetooth cable... do you have any experience wearing these over ear?



B9Scrambler said:


> I wouldn't include the Tin P1 on that list. At least not yet. It's going to see some tuning changes prior to release to address the mid-range, or at least that's the information I was provided. Good looking earphone but as-is it is has issues that need to be addressed.



B9! You've reviewed a good bunch of chi-fi - what's your favorite?


----------



## Nimweth

I was trying to remember which IEM the Lindy Chromo reminded me of, it was the Panasonic RP-HJ700ES which I really liked. It had a similar large driver and housing.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 5, 2019)

avitron142 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. It won't win any look awards (unlike some others' copied designs that look impressive) but these seem to get genuine all around praise. Not sure how they'd work over ear with an MMCX bluetooth cable... do you have any experience wearing these over ear?


yes i can wear them over the ear, they sit in a strange angle but sound is the same, the comfort a little bit better, you need a longer tips for them to get a good seal, the stock black ones are very good, they are long enough for me, soft and comfortable, the red tips are trash though, the cable is trash as well, get a good aftermarket cable for them and you are in competition with some sub 200$ in ears


----------



## B9Scrambler

avitron142 said:


> B9! You've reviewed a good bunch of chi-fi - what's your favorite?



I don't really have a favorite but if I were forced to choose one it would be the Fearless S6 Rui. Such a good product. If looking for something more affordable, there are lots I enjoy; KZ ZSN, TRN V30, KZ BA10, TFZ King Experience, FiiO FA1, Tenhz K5, BGVP DMS, TinHiFi T1/T2/T3. Any of those I'd be perfectly happy with.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

My mom's Sony XB-50 broke a few days ago so I'm looking for a new set of IEMs to buy her that MUST be cable down. Would the Lindy Cromo be a good choice if she listens to music with very little bass and a focus on vocals? Idk how to properly describe the genres she listens to but quite a few of her favourite songs seem to fall under the category of "love songs".


----------



## tnelmo (Jun 5, 2019)

I have tiny ear canals.  The IEMs I have right now are KZ models with bare nozzle/flange outer diameters between 5.58mm and 5.7mm (as measured with my cheap digital calipers).   They insert with no pain while bare, but gave no isolation.  With my thinnest smallest AE memory foam installed and fully compressed, I cannot insert them at all.  The diameter of that setup was between 7.2mm and 7.57mm using the compressed small size AE foam.  Silicone doesn't work for me at all.  After rummaging around the house for solid cylindrical items of different sizes, I found my left ear canal diameter is about 5.78mm and the right is about 5.84mm, at least those were the largest size of the measured items that I could comfortably (and safely) insert.  I marked 7mm for the length I would insert, so as not to come anywhere close to my eardrum.  So my left ear canal is only about 0.7mm larger in diameter than one of the KZ bare nozzles.

Anyway, the only way I could insert them with anything to cushion them was to strip the memory foam off the rubber core of the AE foams.  I ended up with just a tiny bit of foam residue over the rubber.  It still felt like a cheese grater going in with the rubber core installed, but for the first time, I was able to actually insert an IEM and get some grip and isolation.  That diameter was about 6mm and larger than my ear canals, so it adds a lot of pressure and I don't think I could wear it very long.  Up to now, the few times I had tried to use these IEMs, they would repeatedly slip out of my ear.  I probably never had them inserted beyond the overhang of foam at the end of the nozzle.

Since I also have a problem with earbuds staying in my ears, my question to you folks is:

*Do you know of any highly regarded inexpensive Chi-Fi IEMs that use a narrow nozzle (I think 3.0mm or 3.5mm) that would use the T100 tips?*  That would mean the hard core of the nozzle would be 2mm - 2.5mm smaller than what I have.  I'm hoping that starting with a much more slender nozzle will allow a memory foam tipped IEM to fit me better.  My preference leans toward warm bass heavy, genres 70s - 90s, R&B, pop, rock, disco, jazz and some classical.  I'm getting desperate for a solution. Thanks.

Edit:  My budget would be under $15, hopefully.


----------



## DBaldock9

tnelmo said:


> I have tiny ear canals.  The IEMs I have right now are KZ models with bare nozzle/flange outer diameters between 5.58mm and 5.7mm (as measured with my cheap digital calipers).   They insert with no pain while bare, but gave no isolation.  With my thinnest smallest AE memory foam installed and fully compressed, I cannot insert them at all.  The diameter of that setup was between 7.2mm and 7.57mm using the compressed small size AE foam.  Silicone doesn't work for me at all.  After rummaging around the house for solid cylindrical items of different sizes, I found my left ear canal diameter is about 5.78mm and the right is about 5.84mm, at least those were the largest size of the measured items that I could comfortably (and safely) insert.  I marked 7mm for the length I would insert, so as not to come anywhere close to my eardrum.  So my left ear canal is only about 0.7mm larger in diameter than one of the KZ bare nozzles.
> 
> Anyway, the only way I could insert them with anything to cushion them was to strip the memory foam off the rubber core of the AE foams.  I ended up with just a tiny bit of foam residue over the rubber.  It still felt like a cheese grater going in with the rubber core installed, but for the first time, I was able to actually insert an IEM and get some grip and isolation.  That diameter was about 6mm and larger than my ear canals, so it adds a lot of pressure and I don't think I could wear it very long.  Up to now, the few times I had tried to use these IEMs, they would repeatedly slip out of my ear.  I probably never had them inserted beyond the overhang of foam at the end of the nozzle.
> 
> ...



The TFZ Audio Sense T100 earphones (~$45 on AliExpress) sound really good (surprising low Bass _thump_), and have a thin nozzle that uses T100 sized tips.  Their housing is shallow enough that they're comfortable to sleep in, without causing my ears to hurt.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...io-Spofts-MMCX-3-5mm-Earbuds/32852429019.html


----------



## Slater (Jun 5, 2019)

tnelmo said:


> I have tiny ear canals.  The IEMs I have right now are KZ models with bare nozzle/flange outer diameters between 5.58mm and 5.7mm (as measured with my cheap digital calipers).   They insert with no pain while bare, but gave no isolation.  With my thinnest smallest AE memory foam installed and fully compressed, I cannot insert them at all.  The diameter of that setup was between 7.2mm and 7.57mm using the compressed small size AE foam.  Silicone doesn't work for me at all.  After rummaging around the house for solid cylindrical items of different sizes, I found my left ear canal diameter is about 5.78mm and the right is about 5.84mm, at least those were the largest size of the measured items that I could comfortably (and safely) insert.  I marked 7mm for the length I would insert, so as not to come anywhere close to my eardrum.  So my left ear canal is only about 0.7mm larger in diameter than one of the KZ bare nozzles.
> 
> Anyway, the only way I could insert them with anything to cushion them was to strip the memory foam off the rubber core of the AE foams.  I ended up with just a tiny bit of foam residue over the rubber.  It still felt like a cheese grater going in with the rubber core installed, but for the first time, I was able to actually insert an IEM and get some grip and isolation.  That diameter was about 6mm and larger than my ear canals, so it adds a lot of pressure and I don't think I could wear it very long.  Up to now, the few times I had tried to use these IEMs, they would repeatedly slip out of my ear.  I probably never had them inserted beyond the overhang of foam at the end of the nozzle.
> 
> ...



I had a Shure E4C, which sounded awesome (thanks to its wide frequency single BA) and had a 2mm nozzle. There’s others with a super narrow nozzle like that too.

I could be wrong, but from memory the MEMT X5 had a smaller nozzle too. And the KZ EDR1 and EDR2. Finally, the Sony MH755 could be an option to think about.

One thing you could consider is triple flange ear tips. Because they’re so long, the nozzle size does not influence the fit. It’s the tip that influences the fitting, and triple flange tips have a very small top part.

Have you ever considered CIEMs? That would be the end all solution, because the fit is completely personalized.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> The TFZ Audio Sense T100 earphones (~$45 on AliExpress) sound really good (surprising low Bass _thump_), and have a thin nozzle that uses T100 sized tips.  Their housing is shallow enough that they're comfortable to sleep in, without causing my ears to hurt.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...io-Spofts-MMCX-3-5mm-Earbuds/32852429019.html



That is a great suggestion for him.  If that does not fit then nothing will.   I think I have that same size nozzle on my NiceHCK DT300.  I have been meaning to put a pair of Spinfit CP800 on those.  I have  had them for awhile.  I have been tempted by this Audio Sense one.  I don't see where it says it is a TFZ though...


----------



## tnelmo

DBaldock9 said:


> The TFZ Audio Sense T100 earphones (~$45 on AliExpress) sound really good (surprising low Bass _thump_), and have a thin nozzle that uses T100 sized tips.  Their housing is shallow enough that they're comfortable to sleep in, without causing my ears to hurt.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...io-Spofts-MMCX-3-5mm-Earbuds/32852429019.html



Thanks @DBaldock9.  Probably out of my budget range (didn't put that in the post, sorry), but if I will read up on it, along with any other suggestion.  I found a PDF compatibility chart on the Comply website and will be researching all the ones listed as compatible with their T100 tips.  Don't know if it is up to date, but I do know it doesn't list all models of all brands (i.e. it just lists 4 KZ models in the T200 and T400 sections).


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> I had a Shure E4C, which sounded awesome (thanks to its wide frequency single BA) and had a 2mm nozzle. There’s others with a super narrow nozzle like that too.
> 
> I could be wrong, but from memory the MEMT X5 had a smaller nozzle too. And the KZ EDR1 and EDR2.
> 
> ...







mbwilson111 said:


> That is a great suggestion for him.  If that does not fit then nothing will.   I think I have that same size nozzle on my NiceHCK DT300.  I have been meaning to put a pair of Spinfit CP800 on those.  I have  had them for awhile.  I have been tempted by this Audio Sense one.  I don't see where it says it is a TFZ though...



Thanks to both of you.  I'm writing down these models for research.  I've read up on the Radians DIY CIEM kit, but my budget would not allow for professional CIEMs.  No, I haven't tried the triple flange yet.  Anything I do with IEMs at this point, will be after I resolve a fitment problem with my earbuds, as I prefer the sound among all that I have.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jun 5, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a great suggestion for him.  If that does not fit then nothing will.   I think I have that same size nozzle on my NiceHCK DT300.  I have been meaning to put a pair of Spinfit CP800 on those.  I have  had them for awhile.  I have been tempted by this Audio Sense one.  I don't see where it says it is a TFZ though...



On the Brand Name line of the Specs block.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> In the text of the description block.



Is it true?   I have seen all sorts of names put in that space for different iems and buds.


----------



## Slater (Jun 5, 2019)

tnelmo said:


> Thanks to both of you.  I'm writing down these models for research.  I've read up on the Radians DIY CIEM kit, but my budget would not allow for professional CIEMs.  No, I haven't tried the triple flange yet.  Anything I do with IEMs at this point, will be after I resolve a fitment problem with my earbuds, as I prefer the sound among all that I have.



I’d give this thread a read then.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/

I’ve made a few custom fit earphones based on the tips in the thread, with very positive results.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it true?   I have seen all sorts of names put in that space for different iems and buds.



Updated my post - it's in the Specs block.

I'll look at the box when I get home from work today.


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> I’d give this thread a read then.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/custom-ear-molds-for-iems.830823/
> 
> I’ve made a few custom fit earphones based on the tips in the thread, with very positive results.



Thanks @Slater, that is perfect reading material while listing to my podcasts.  It's good to know that people have had success with an inexpensive product.


----------



## Slater (Jun 5, 2019)

tnelmo said:


> Thanks @Slater, that is perfect reading material while listing to my podcasts.  It's good to know that people have had success with an inexpensive product.



No problem, friend.

The beauty of the thermoplastic is it’s reusable.

The Radians putty, while nice, is a 1-time use product. If you screw something up that’s it.

You can buy generic Radians putty on Aliexpress. I’ve used some for a few projects, and it’s the same stuff only a fraction of the cost.

Also, the thermoplastic is incredibly cheap, can be made any color, is easy to mold, and it can be removed and remolded an infinite number of times.

Good luck!


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> No problem, friend.
> 
> The beauty of the thermoplastic is it’s reusable.
> 
> ...



OOOH!  I do love a good project.  I'll look into both -- love generic.  

You know, I'd just like to say how nice everyone is on this forum.  I've seen very little ugliness in the hundreds of pages I've read recently and back in early 2018 when this all began for me.  You folks are just the best.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a great suggestion for him.  If that does not fit then nothing will.   I think I have that same size nozzle on my NiceHCK DT300.  I have been meaning to put a pair of Spinfit CP800 on those.  I have  had them for awhile.  I have been tempted by this Audio Sense one.  I don't see where it says it is a TFZ though...





mbwilson111 said:


> Is it true?   I have seen all sorts of names put in that space for different iems and buds.





DBaldock9 said:


> Updated my post - it's in the Specs block.
> 
> I'll look at the box when I get home from work today.



You're right - I looked all over the Audio Sense T100 box, and the included paperwork, but didn't see any reference to TFZ.
So the AliExpress sale page has inaccurate info on the _Brand Name_ line.
.
 
.


----------



## NeonHD

avitron142 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the best soundstage in these?



KZ ED9 hands down has the best soundstage among all the chi-fi I've tried, even amongst pricier competitors. Has superior holographic soundstaging capabilities that are on par with a $100 earphone like the Nicehck M6.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> KZ ED9 hands down has the best soundstage among all the chi-fi I've tried, even amongst pricier competitors. Has superior holographic soundstaging capabilities that are on par with a $100 earphone like the Nicehck M6.



And all for $9, which is simply amazing when KZ is now pumping out $100+ models.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> So the AliExpress sale page has inaccurate info on the _Brand Name_ line.



I have noticed things like this before.  I cannot remember what the item was but several sellers had it and each had put a different brand in that field... lol.

The reason that I wondered about this one was because I have read the TFZ thread and never saw that iem mentioned.  I think the brand is Audio Sense.


----------



## gbrgbr

Slater said:


> And all for $9, which is simply amazing when KZ is now pumping out $100+ models.



Are the ED9s and ATRs being sold today as good as the 'originals'. Some one here mentioned the drivers are different.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jun 6, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> I have noticed things like this before.  I cannot remember what the item was but several sellers had it and each had put a different brand in that field... lol.
> 
> The reason that I wondered about this one was because I have read the TFZ thread and never saw that iem mentioned.  I think the brand is Audio Sense.



Or they do that to get more search results.


Looks like the mfg reused the tingker t100 shells or it's just been rebranded.


----------



## NeonHD

Uh oh..... I just shed my cash on another chi-fi, the quite popular Estron C630, but this time I have a good feeling that it will be one of my least regretted purchases as of lately


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

B9Scrambler said:


> Really? Bassy yes, but clarity is good and the sound stage is impressive. Somewhat ZS10-like (but not as warm) so I can see why you're not a fan, lol. A neat design choice was to install the BA into the nozzle, but flip it around which I found kills the peaks that are present in nozzle mounted BAs on other hybrids. Yeah, I was surprised at the cable. Advertised as MMCX but it actually uses DC connectors. Personally I prefer it to MMCX but replacements are a pain to get unless you buy a new earphone that uses the same cable.


Wow....if clarity is suppose to be good I need to let them burn in or play alot to find the right eartips....but i have a magical power that make me receive defective product very often, perhaps its that magic trick again that happen. No joke...i just can't listen to them more than 5 minutes but perhaps its the post-VS7 effect too. As you listen to very low volume, perhaps the drivers can't handle high volume too...yeah, it make lot ofperhaps, but I will share more impressions in no long. Package is nice. Thats about it for the moment.


----------



## CoiL

NeonHD said:


> KZ ED9 hands down has the best soundstage among all the chi-fi I've tried, even amongst pricier competitors. Has superior holographic soundstaging capabilities that are on par with a $100 earphone like the Nicehck M6.


As much as I know You really like ED9.... nnnnnnnope, I don`quite agree. For me and with the setups I`ve tried ED9 with - nothing special when it comes to soundstage and "holographicness". And its highs are still little "splashy" and artificial to me, regardless what nozzles used or modded.
But for 9$, who am I to complain?  Personally i much prefer Sony MH755.


----------



## Slater (Jun 6, 2019)

gbrgbr said:


> Are the ED9s and ATRs being sold today as good as the 'originals'. Some one here mentioned the drivers are different.



The current ATR v2 uses the red ATE v5 driver, which is better than the original blue ATR v1 driver.

And the current ED9 v2 uses a new titanium driver that sounds better than the original v1’s bio driver.

So to answer your question, yes (ATR) and yes (ED9).


----------



## SenyorC

Has anyone had any issues with the T2 blowing a driver?

I was using them in the office today and I actually took them out to talk to my colleague about them and told him how much I liked them. Fate would have it that when I put them back in and pressed play, the right gave me only distortion 

They are around two months old, have about 200 hours on them and have never been used at high volumes.

I'm not sure if it is worth contacting the seller through AE or just getting another set.


----------



## mbwilson111

SenyorC said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the T2 blowing a driver?
> 
> I was using them in the office today and I actually took them out to talk to my colleague about them and told him how much I liked them. Fate would have it that when I put them back in and pressed play, the right gave me only distortion
> 
> ...



I would contact the seller but first try another cable just in case that is the problem.


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> No problem, friend.
> 
> The beauty of the thermoplastic is it’s reusable.
> 
> ...



I read that thread about custom molding.  Re: the inexpensive thermoplastic beads I saw on AE, what quantity would be needed to do 3-5 sets for IEMs?  I saw 50g, 100g, 150g, 250g, and 500g.  I think you said you got 500g, but that is probably way more than I'd need, unless it doesn't go very far.  Also, do you know the search term for the generic Radians on AE.  I'm not finding it.  Either their search function is horrible or I'm off my game.



DBaldock9 said:


> You're right - I looked all over the Audio Sense T100 box, and the included paperwork, but didn't see any reference to TFZ.
> So the AliExpress sale page has inaccurate info on the _Brand Name_ line.
> .
> 
> .



Those are beautiful.


----------



## mbwilson111

tnelmo said:


> Either their search function is horrible or I'm off my game



It is horrible.  Sometimes I do better using google and adding aliexpress as one of the search words.  It can result in dead links at times.


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 6, 2019)

CoiL said:


> As much as I know You really like ED9.... nnnnnnnope, I don`quite agree. For me and with the setups I`ve tried ED9 with - nothing special when it comes to soundstage and "holographicness". And its highs are still little "splashy" and artificial to me, regardless what nozzles used or modded.
> But for 9$, who am I to complain?  Personally i much prefer Sony MH755.



Perhaps I guess it depends on what tracks you listen to (EDM is my primary musical genre). For me, the ED9 definitely sounds holographic especially in recordings with a binaural microphone; and if you listen to ASMR, it is really good at emulating the intimacy of close up whispering. And with regards to the splashy highs, I find that the extra emphasis in the upper highs (12Khz-14Khz) makes my music sound more airy. On the contrary, I hate it when the upper treble is peaked around 10Khz, it doesn't provide any sense of airiness, just only a combination of sibilance/piercingness.

I recently just bought the MH755 and can't wait to get it. Based on the FR graph (dat Harman curve), people's opinions on it, and my personal sound preferences, I think I'll be pretty impressed by it. Fingers crossed


----------



## tnelmo

mbwilson111 said:


> It is horrible.  Sometimes I do better using google and adding aliexpress as one of the search words.  It can result in dead links at times.



Thanks, good suggestion.


----------



## Nimweth

NeonHD said:


> Perhaps I guess it depends on what tracks you listen to (EDM is my primary musical genre). For me, the ED9 definitely sounds holographic especially in recordings with a binaural microphone; and if you listen to ASMR, it is really good at emulating the intimacy of close up whispering. And with regards to the splashy highs, I find that the extra emphasis in the upper highs (12Khz-14Khz) makes my music sound more airy. On the contrary, I hate it when the upper treble is peaked around 10Khz, it doesn't provide any sense of airiness, just only a combination of sibilance/piercingness.
> 
> I recently just bought the MH755 and can't wait to get it. Based on the FR graph (dat Harman curve), people's opinions on it, and my personal sound preferences, I think I'll be pretty impressed by it. Fingers crossed


I have ED9 and MH755 coming soon.... looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## Nimweth

Lindy Cromo continues to impress. 30 hours burn in now and soundstage opening up. These are seriously good IEMs. If you have them, try this one, amazing sub-bass and soundstage:


----------



## Slater (Jun 6, 2019)

tnelmo said:


> I read that thread about custom molding.  Re: the inexpensive thermoplastic beads I saw on AE, what quantity would be needed to do 3-5 sets for IEMs?  I saw 50g, 100g, 150g, 250g, and 500g.  I think you said you got 500g, but that is probably way more than I'd need, unless it doesn't go very far.



It obviously depends on the size of the IEM you start with.

For example, the earpod style one used less thermoplastic than the UiiSii one, because the body of the IEM were totally different sizes.

I'd say 50g would be more than enough to do 3-5. Remember, you can save every last bit of it for reuse. As I'm making mine, all of the excess material gets saved for next time. Absolutely nothing goes to waste, which is the beauty of the thermoplastic.

The worst part about the thermoplastic is the cool down wait. If you are an impatient type, you're gonna go bonkers. You have to sit relatively still for 45-60 minutes. If you want the best result possible, you can't do anything that will change the size or shape of your ear canal in the slightest, or else you'll have to start all over again. No chewing gum, no eating, no yawning, and no talking. The good news is that you can listen to your IEMs while waiting for the plastic to fully cool (a couple of albums, a couple podcasts, watching a movie or TV shows with them). I do it at night after everyone is asleep, so there's no chance of a phone call or interruption from a family member (anything that would force me to talk).

The material is very forgiving, and stays soft and pliable as it cools down, giving you a very long working time. You can shape it, smooth it, etc for a long time until you get the perfect fit and look. I use a mirror to help me make it look and fit the way I want it to. And because it's reusable, if you screw something up, you just remove it and start over again (which isn't possible with the silicone putty).



tnelmo said:


> Also, do you know the search term for the generic Radians on AE.  I'm not finding it.



Do a search for "Dental Silicone Putty" or "mould making silicone putty" and you'll see it (yes mould is spelled like that on purpose). You don't need a lot of that either. 50g is like 3xs what Radians gives you.

I would only get the stuff indicated in the description as food grade, food safe, for dental use, etc.


----------



## GSTtaggedLDHProtein

I tried the KZ AS16 recently. I don't mind the tuning, it's not a bad KZ. But overall, I'm confused as to where it stands in the market. At $140 or so, there are so many options and the AS16 is just really lost.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> No chewing gum, no eating, no yawning, and no talking



No chewing gum ... ✓
no eating ... ✓
no talking ... easy one
no yawning ...  mission impossible, fuggedaboutit


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> No chewing gum ... ✓
> no eating ... ✓
> no talking ... easy one
> no yawning ...  mission impossible, fuggedaboutit



Haha, so true (especially when doing such a boring task late at night when everyone else is asleep)!


----------



## tnelmo

Slater said:


> It obviously depends on the size of the IEM you start with.
> 
> For example, the earpod style one used less thermoplastic than the UiiSii one, because the body of the IEM were totally different sizes.
> 
> ...




Great.  Thanks.  I realize the bonus to buying the 500g is that you get the color pellets too.


----------



## Slater

tnelmo said:


> Great.  Thanks.  I realize the bonus to buying the 500g is that you get the color pellets too.



I bought my color pellets by themselves.

So yeah, if whatever pack you’re looking at includes the colored pellets, that’s a bonus.

I also sent you a PM with some additional helpful tips.


----------



## NeonHD

Nimweth said:


> I have ED9 and MH755 coming soon.... looking forward to hearing them!



Awesome, once I get mines too we can both share our comparisons between the two and see how they differ.


----------



## requal

Im testing those KB Ear F1 from a few days, and I think that's gonna be real "something" in this segment of earphones. 
Beautyfull, midcentric presentation without sacrificing edges. Easy to recomend as all-rounder for those who like not faked sound. 
Bass is just a bit elevated and is enought on whole range. Mids are bit warm, voices are nice lightened. Treble are not harsh or fatiguing, and without recesion.
Those have almoust only benefits of one BA, whithout faults. Definietly performs above its price range.
Im waiting to read more opinions on them.


----------



## mbwilson111

requal said:


> Im testing those KB Ear F1 from a few days, and I think that's gonna be real "something" in this segment of earphones.
> Beautyfull, midcentric presentation without sacrificing edges. Easy to recomend as all-rounder for those who like not faked sound.
> Bass is just a bit elevated and is enought on whole range. Mids are bit warm, voices are nice lightened. Treble are not harsh or fatiguing, and without recesion.
> Those have almoust only benefits of one BA, whithout faults. Definietly performs above its price range.
> Im waiting to read more opinions on them.



Mine has arrived in the country.  Looking forward to receiving them... soon I hope...


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine has arrived in the country.  Looking forward to receiving them... soon I hope...



My KB Ear F1 was supposed to have been delivered on Wednesday, but now the Amazon order page says - "On the way but it's running late" - and on the Tracking page, it says it should be delivered Today.


----------



## Broquen

Just ordered KB Ear F1 and DZAT DT-10. 1 BA vs. 2DD + 1 BA. Let's see what more can offer the 20€-30€ price range. Both use mmcx, so cable will be the same I use every day


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> My KB Ear F1 was supposed to have been delivered on Wednesday, but now the Amazon order page says - "On the way but it's running late" - and on the Tracking page, it says it should be delivered Today.



Mine has come from Aliexpress.. the KBear store.   I hope it makes it through customs better than my Tanchjim Cora did.   Had to pay a bit over £11 customs fees (£8 of which is the standard royal mail handling fee).  Grrrrr.... that makes it about $15 added to the price of the $47 iem.   Kind of tarnishes it a bit.  Sounds amazing though.  Not sure everyone could wear the Cora.  It is tiny for a concha shaped iem.


----------



## DBaldock9

Broquen said:


> Just ordered KB Ear F1 and DZAT DT-10. 1 BA vs. 2DD + 1 BA. Let's see what more can offer the 20€-30€ price range. Both use mmcx, so cable will be the same I use every day



When the DT-10 was first announced, I was interested - until I found out that they're using non-standard MMCX connectors, so only their cable will attach.


----------



## Broquen

DBaldock9 said:


> When the DT-10 was first announced, I was interested - until I found out that they're using non-standard MMCX connectors, so only their cable will attach.



That's bad, but I have quite different mmcx and maybe... Or is it something insurmountable? Anyway thanks for the update!


----------



## mbwilson111

@DBaldock9 When your KBear arrives, would you please tell me if it comes with a case?   Labeling some cases today and I want to know if I need to use one of the ones I  have here for it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22. And honestly, I'm a bit blown away by them. I'm favouring Pro over Piano simply due to fit. Pro is so snug and light.

Initial Impressions -
Pro sound balanced to me with lush bass and very slightly rolled off highs. Mids are thick and nice. Think they actually might have a U shaped signature but need to listen more to ascertain it. And they have power and slam to their output. Very fun to listen.

Piano are slightly bright than Pro with minute bass roll off. Point to be noted here is that I had uncomfortable fit without my desired seal. So that might have an impact on how I perceive them. Didn't focus on making them suitable to me as Pro had already won me over in the fit+comfort department.

Suspect my impressions won't change much for Pro as I feel they've hit my golden frequency. Will experiment with Piano to see how can I maximize their potential.

All in all, if someone with spare cables is looking for a $10 IEM they can't go wrong with either of them. Can also be used as gym IEMs with Bluetooth without hassles.


----------



## requal

mbwilson111 said:


> @DBaldock9 When your KBear arrives, would you please tell me if it comes with a case?   Labeling some cases today and I want to know if I need to use one of the ones I  have here for it.


Mine haven't any case included. Earphones looks even better then on pictures. Box is very small, just few tips and cable.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Dani157 said:


> Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22..



That's quite the price.  Where did you find that?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SuperLuigi said:


> That's quite the price.  Where did you find that?


Official AliExpress store. Mobile app link - 
Rs. 702.24  26%OFF | Tennmak MMCX Bluetooth  Wireless Detchable Earphone Cable Support AptX for Tennmak PRO PIANO Shure SE215 SE535 SE846 UE900
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjfx2WOk


----------



## requal

I had before few single BA earphones: FIIO FA1, ER3XR, Lypertek Bevi, but this one is special IMO. Very enjoyable.


----------



## loomisjohnson

DBaldock9 said:


> When the DT-10 was first announced, I was interested - until I found out that they're using non-standard MMCX connectors, so only their cable will attach.


i'm seeing the dzat dt-10 on ali for as little as $22, which is ridiculous for the quality (i think i paid $75 for mine)--the packaging's worth more than that. a fellow reached out to me to inquire if his $22 set were fakes since some of the accessories were missing, but we ascertained they weren't--build and sound were first-rate


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> @DBaldock9 When your KBear arrives, would you please tell me if it comes with a case?   Labeling some cases today and I want to know if I need to use one of the ones I  have here for it.


No case with mine, just a KZ-style packaging but there was a set of Spinfit-like tips included as well as a set of standard silicones.


----------



## Nimweth

requal said:


> Im testing those KB Ear F1 from a few days, and I think that's gonna be real "something" in this segment of earphones.
> Beautyfull, midcentric presentation without sacrificing edges. Easy to recomend as all-rounder for those who like not faked sound.
> Bass is just a bit elevated and is enought on whole range. Mids are bit warm, voices are nice lightened. Treble are not harsh or fatiguing, and without recesion.
> Those have almoust only benefits of one BA, whithout faults. Definietly performs above its price range.
> Im waiting to read more opinions on them.


Good description. As you say, not fake, very natural. And such good transient attack and immediacy too, with excellent coherence, displaying the benefits of a single full range driver.


----------



## archdawg

mbwilson111 said:


> Labeling some cases today and I want to know if I need to use one of the ones I  have here for it.


Talking about cases, I recently thought about converting a nice, waterproof plastic box (~300-500ml) into a case with individual compartments for 5-6 of my most used IEMs (and a larger one for the rest) including their cables, an assortment of tips and some packs of silica gel. After xy years with those tiny cases flying all over the place, hiding somewhere in my backpack or bulging out my pants me thinks it's time for a change. YMMV.


----------



## NeonHD

Dani157 said:


> Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22. And honestly, I'm a bit blown away by them. I'm favouring Pro over Piano simply due to fit. Pro is so snug and light.
> 
> Initial Impressions -
> Pro sound balanced to me with lush bass and very slightly rolled off highs. Mids are thick and nice. Think they actually might have a U shaped signature but need to listen more to ascertain it. And they have power and slam to their output. Very fun to listen.
> ...



Yeah you can get the Pro without the cable for only just $17, this is definitely going on my "IEMs that I need to buy in the future" list lol.


----------



## avitron142

Dani157 said:


> Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22. And honestly, I'm a bit blown away by them. I'm favouring Pro over Piano simply due to fit. Pro is so snug and light.
> 
> Initial Impressions -
> Pro sound balanced to me with lush bass and very slightly rolled off highs. Mids are thick and nice. Think they actually might have a U shaped signature but need to listen more to ascertain it. And they have power and slam to their output. Very fun to listen.
> ...


That's one heck of a price. For $12... I just ordered the **** **** so don't really need this, buuuuut....


----------



## NeonHD

Currently out on a trip right now and brought literally all my chi-fi with me lol. What amazed me was that out of all the variety of options I could choose, from the $10 ED9 to the $100 NiceHCK M6, I ended up preferring my QT2 for the three-hour road trip. The M6 lacked airiness, while the ED9 lacked bass, lo and behold the QT2 had the best of both worlds and ended up using that. Like Igor said, they have quite a universal and versatile sound.


----------



## SuperLuigi (Jun 7, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm seeing the dzat dt-10 on ali for as little as $22, which is ridiculous for the quality (i think i paid $75 for mine)--the packaging's worth more than that. a fellow reached out to me to inquire if his $22 set were fakes since some of the accessories were missing, but we ascertained they weren't--build and sound were first-rate



And here I was just about to order the **** **** so see what i thought about that headphones and their "strange timbre."

  Not too much information on the dt-10 out there it seems.  But very interesting.  I might try those instead.  Though i dont like that fact that they are not standard mmcx cables from what i read.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Broquen said:


> Just ordered KB Ear F1 and DZAT DT-10. 1 BA vs. 2DD + 1 BA. Let's see what more can offer the 20€-30€ price range.


I'm seeing the DT10 for $80 on Alli.


----------



## Lexiconup

loomisjohnson said:


> i'm seeing the dzat dt-10 on ali for as little as $22, which is ridiculous for the quality (i think i paid $75 for mine)--the packaging's worth more than that. a fellow reached out to me to inquire if his $22 set were fakes since some of the accessories were missing, but we ascertained they weren't--build and sound were first-rate



That was me. The first pair, ordered from this listing, came missing the black microphone wire, 3 pairs of silicone tips, and the foam tips. The second pair I ordered, from here came with the tips, but still missing the black microphone wire. Very frustrating, but these things sound great, are VERY light, and are super comfortable. They could use a little more bass, but I'll experiment with some other tips before having that be the final judgement.


----------



## requal

Nimweth said:


> Good description. As you say, not fake, very natural. And such good transient attack and immediacy too, with excellent coherence, displaying the benefits of a single full range driver.


 Im using them with tips which make them bit more bassy and cleaner - very accurate and pleasing.


----------



## Broquen (Jun 8, 2019)

Spoiler










LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm seeing the DT10 for $80 on Alli.



https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/33013675991.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&productId=33013675991&productSubject=33013675991&mb=Y2QGeQa4lVXGB7e&srcSns=Copy to Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_none&aff_platform=default&cpt=1559964211948&sk=Z7RTGFW&aff_trace_key=a9a052965e1a49cc955c6d59c4314040-1559964211948-05755-Z7RTGFW&businessType=ProductDetail&templateId=white_backgroup_101&platform=AE&terminal_id=209aefeb1c9640b98f1fb4a33d3a7343

Bought yesterday for 20€ in Intelligence Life Store (never bought in this store before).


----------



## Nimweth

requal said:


> Im using them with tips which make them bit more bassy and cleaner - very accurate and pleasing.


I have Spiral Dots on mine, they smooth out the treble a little and give a little bit more mid bass warmth for a balanced presentation.


----------



## requal

Nimweth said:


> I have Spiral Dots on mine, they smooth out the treble a little and give a little bit more mid bass warmth for a balanced presentation.


 I have just try it out Spiral Dots with F1 - quite nice. Bass is elevated even more then with mine tips. I had used EPro Horn-Shaped Tips which also are wide bore, difference is that they gives also bit more clarity without smoothing. Both are good.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

avitron142 said:


> That's one heck of a price. For $12... I just ordered the **** **** so don't really need this, buuuuut....



They're different from ****. **** was my daily driver till I got them due to my rugged usage. I didn't want my earphones to succumb to humidity. Pro are perfect for the job+cheap+sound fantastic


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NeonHD said:


> Yeah you can get the Pro without the cable for only just $17, this is definitely going on my "IEMs that I need to buy in the future" list lol.



For $12.86 they're punching way above their weight. Best of luck


----------



## cqtek

HerrXRDS said:


> Got the TK12, holy SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Did these guys used the BA just to shoot snakes into my ears? The rest sounds great, big, large bass without being boomy, decent mids and clarity, but the highs, SSSSSSSSSSS, SSSPLASH , all singers turn into snakes. Also, the long MMCX connectors set at an angle makes them sillier looking than an Airpod, I look like a damn robot Frankenstein. Shoved some sponge material into the nozzle and made things a lot better, now I can listen to them. All in all, I think something like the Moondrop Crescent for 1/4 the price destroys them.



Probably this peak over 9-10Khz...


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> My KB Ear F1 was supposed to have been delivered on Wednesday, but now the Amazon order page says - "On the way but it's running late" - and on the Tracking page, it says it should be delivered Today.



Received an email this morning from Amazon, saying that the shipper had declared the package as lost.
So, I contacted Amazon, and they issued a refund --- they couldn't process a replacement, since it's being sold by a 3rd party seller, and Amazon doesn't have access to their stock quantities.
It was still in stock - so I've reordered the F1.
Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## HungryPanda

That is a pain David


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Received an email this morning from Amazon, saying that the shipper had declared the package as lost.
> So, I contacted Amazon, and they issued a refund --- they couldn't process a replacement, since it's being sold by a 3rd party seller, and Amazon doesn't have access to their stock quantities.
> It was still in stock - so I've reordered the F1.
> Should be here sometime next week.



They will be worth it.  It's not lost... the seller never sent it.


----------



## Nimweth

MH755 arrived today. Burning in now. They seem to soak up power like it's going out of fashion. I have added a headphone amplifier to my burn in station and the extra oomph has brought the little things to life. Extraordinary deep bass and well balanced everywhere else. Definitely L shaped profile and quite addictive. I have bought an extension lead because of the short cable:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/rhinocable...ale+to+female&qid=1560022810&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> MH755 arrived today. Burning in now. They seem to soak up power like it's going out of fashion. I have added a headphone amplifier to my burn in station and the extra oomph has brought the little things to life. Extraordinary deep bass and well balanced everywhere else. Definitely L shaped profile and quite addictive. I have bought an extension lead because of the short cable:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/rhinocable...ale+to+female&qid=1560022810&s=gateway&sr=8-4



They are addictive... and so easy to fit.

I also bought an extension cable for my first pair of MH755 plus I took care of the J cable problem.  This one will remain like this as my "original."   Meanwhile I have all those other recabled ones.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> They are addictive... and so easy to fit.
> 
> I also bought an extension cable for my first pair of MH755 plus I took care of the J cable problem.  This one will remain like this as my "original."   Meanwhile I have all those other recabled ones.


I am using the largest of the supplied tips at the moment, which tips work best on these?


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> I am using the largest of the supplied tips at the moment, which tips work best on these?



The stock tips work best for me.


----------



## Zerohour88

Nimweth said:


> I am using the largest of the supplied tips at the moment, which tips work best on these?



The AET07 tips are really good on them (tempers the bass since it can sometimes get a bit much), but the stock tips are really good too. You can do the slater mod and get rid of the foam inside the nozzle or close the vent on the top to reduce the bass even more.

a fine example of the harman sound sig


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I am using the largest of the supplied tips at the moment, which tips work best on these?



Stock tips...medium for me.  I have one in each color recabled so I need to keep the stock ones..  I have posted pics in a few threads.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Broquen said:


> Bought yesterday for 20€ in Intelligence Life Store (never bought in this store before).


Cool. Thanks. I've never heard of that store either.


----------



## AudioNoob

How's the mic cable on the dzat dt-10? I might get it just for that cable, I've been unable to find a well built mic cable.


----------



## Broquen

AudioNoob said:


> How's the mic cable on the dzat dt-10? I might get it just for that cable, I've been unable to find a well built mic cable.



Have you tried BGVP DX3? Mic is not the best but works ok. The SQ, on the other hand, is very good for the price IMO. It's a mixed cable with the full sound characteristic of the pure copper, but with a more open high range because of silver plated.

In any case, I want to give a try to DT-10 cable too when finally receive it.


----------



## AudioNoob

The mic on the dx3(assuming that it is the same manufacturer from the casing) has a lot of crosstalk, and is unfortunately used in most mic cables on the market.


----------



## requal

@Nimweth. Are you gonna make review of KB Ear F1? Im curious comparison to T3.


----------



## Nimweth

requal said:


> @Nimweth. Are you gonna make review of KB Ear F1? Im curious comparison to T3.


Yes, I will, it will be a short review and not as detailed as my review of the T3, it is in progress now and I hope to post it soon in this thread.


----------



## FastAndClean

my fun settings for ****, i am speechless, that thing can get brutal without bloat, retaining all the clarity in mids and treble with powerful deep hits
Moondrop who? Final E5000, what is that?


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> my fun settings for ****, i am speechless, that thing can get brutal without bloat, retaining all the clarity in mids and treble with powerful deep hits
> Moondrop who? Final E5000, what is that?



What’s your C16 graph look like? I see it listed in your EQ settings

I’m curious how close it looks to my C16 Rockbox one...


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2019)

Slater said:


> What’s your C16 graph look like? I see it listed in your EQ settings
> 
> I’m curious how close it looks to my C16 Rockbox one...


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 9, 2019)

I have completed my testing of the KBEAR F1 and here is my short review:

The KB EAR (sometimes writen KBEAR) F1 is a single BA IEM. The packaging is fairly basic, with a simple box with a colour illustration of the IEMs on the front and specifications on the rear. Opening the box reveals the IEMs in a foam cut-out along with three pairs of silicone tips with a red bore of medium diameter, with the medium size pre-fitted. Below the cut-out there is a white box with the KBEAR logo inside which there is the cable and a set of three Starline tips.

The earpieces are formed from a transparent amber-coloured resin through which the components can be seen. They are L-shaped and of a square section, with the MMCX socket located in the base. The supplied cable is silver-plated and has a very long run from the Y-split to the earpieces which results in a tendency to tangle. The 3.5mm plug is finished in a brushed aluminium as is the y-split dongle. The BA used is numbered “32257” and is a full-range unit, possibly made by Bellsing and based on the Knowles unit with the same number.

The earphones were left burning in for over 50 hours before testing and included tracks of white and pink noise, glide tones and other audio conditioning tracks. After this I used a Hifi Walker H2 DAP with a Fiio A5 amplifier for evaluation.

The overall balance was neutral with the midrange somewhat forward and a slightly brighter than neutral treble with good extension. The very natural, even-handed quality of the sound suited every type of music except, perhaps, bass-heavy genres.

Unsurprisingly for a full-range BA the bass was a little reserved but there was some sub-bass presence, albeit reduced in level. Based on what I heard, I would estimate that the bass roll-off begins at around 50Hz. The rest of the bass region was neutral, with good texture and resolution and high levels of detail. Decay was quick and clean. The bass responded well to EQ; I employed the bass boost on my Fiio A5 amplifier and gained some extra depth and warmth in the lower registers, resulting in a more relaxing sound.

The midrange also displayed good detail and imaging due to the forward nature of the presentation. This did somewhat reduce the impression of depth, however, but width and height were well portrayed. There was good transparency and spatial and directional cues were well handled. The transient attack was also notable which endowed the sound with an attractive immediacy and a lively presentation. There was a slight increase towards the upper midrange and this gradual climb continued into the lower treble, after which the response flattened out and maintained a good level into the extreme HF.

The treble was clean and smooth with above average levels of detail and resolution. Stereo imaging was very good. There was a good sense of “air” and sparkle and sibilance only occurred when actually present in the recording.

The KBEAR F1 is a good example of an IEM with a full-range single BA. The superior transient capability of the armature results in a sound full of life and verve which keeps you on the edge of your seat. Although generally well-balanced in tonality, the treble was a little north of neutral. At its current price of around 28 GBP it represents excellent value. It does not quite attain the quality of the Tin Audio T3 (which is a hybrid with a Knowles BA) but it is around half the price and does share some of the T3’s sound profile, only falling short in the bass department.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 9, 2019)

i made a not very positive review on Simgot EM1 - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-em1.23599/reviews#review-22173
but that was with the stock tips with no EQ, today i tried them with sony mh1c tips with deep fit and the roughness in the upper mids is gone, with bass EQ they are so fun and enjoyable now, amazing how small bore tips with deep fit can cure grain and roughness on some in ears


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


>



Nice, thanks for posting it 

That’s kind of odd that the EQ options jump from 300Hz all the way to 11kHz. Is that pre-cooked into the software, or can you control the EQ frequencies?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Nice, thanks for posting it
> 
> That’s kind of odd that the EQ options jump from 300Hz all the way to 11kHz. Is that pre-cooked into the software, or can you control the EQ frequencies?


i can control the frequencies, the 300hz after that was for in ear with too much upper bass i think, but because i am not using that slider for my in ears that i have now i just left it there on zero db
the treble after that is about right what i am using most of the time, i EQ only bass and treble, i am not messing with the mids, is not working for me


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 9, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> I have completed my testing of the KBEAR F1 and here is my short review:
> 
> The KB EAR (sometimes writen KBEAR) F1 is a single BA IEM. The packaging is fairly basic, with a simple box with a colour illustration of the IEMs on the front and specifications on the rear. Opening the box reveals the IEMs in a foam cut-out along with three pairs of silicone tips with a red bore of medium diameter, with the medium size pre-fitted. Below the cut-out there is a white box with the KBEAR logo inside which there is the cable and a set of three Spinfit-style tips.
> 
> ...



My KB Ear F1 arrived yesterday.   After trying a few tips I settled with the Symbio peels which coincidentally blend in nicely with the color of the iem.   They do sound great... currently burning in at my desktop.  Very easy to pop in and out of  my ears for a listen.   Are you sure that your little packet of black tips contains Spin Fit type tips?   Mine are Starlines.  Someone has been reading about our love of Starlines.   Paid for my F1.   We do not get things free here.  Sometimes I feel like everyone does but us.


----------



## requal

@Nimweth Nice review! Im on BA side of force now, and this comparison with T3 is very usefull for me. Thanks


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> My KB Ear F1 arrived yesterday.   After trying a few tips I settled with the Symbio peels which coincidentally blend in nicely with the color of the iem.   They do sound great... currently burning in at my desktop.  Very easy to pop in and out of  my ears for a listen.   Are you sure that your little packet of black tips contains Spin Fit type tips?   Mine are Starlines.  Someone has been reading about our love of Starlines.   Paid for my F1.   We do not get things free here.  Sometimes I feel like everyone does but us.


Yes, that's right, it was a mistake, they are Starlines. I will edit it!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's right, it was a mistake, they are Starlines. I will edit it!



It would have been very generous for them to include Spin Fits!


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Yes, that's right, it was a mistake, they are Starlines. I will edit it!





mbwilson111 said:


> It would have been very generous for them to include Spin Fits!



Wait, KB1 includes KZ Starline tips stock?

Pretty cool!


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Wait, KB1 includes KZ Starline tips stock?
> 
> Pretty cool!


Yes plus the other set with the red core.


----------



## FastAndClean

My "bass or go home" settings for Simgot EM1, that thing is crazy hahaha


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes plus the other set with the red core.



Very interesting. Starlines are patented by KZ, so KZ obviously has some level of involvement...


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes plus the other set with the red core.


It was the KBEAR Opal and not the F1 which had the Spinfit-like tips, it also came with a set of white wide bore tips! That's where the confusion arose.


----------



## Veyska

Nimweth said:


> It was the KBEAR Opal and not the F1 which had the Spinfit-like tips, it also came with a set of white wide bore tips! That's where the confusion arose.


I don't care if it's supposed to be KB EAR, I totally read that brand name as K-BEAR and it amuses me.


----------



## mbwilson111

Veyska said:


> I don't care if it's supposed to be KB EAR, I totally read that brand name as K-BEAR and it amuses me.



When speaking about it, I will continue to say K-Bear.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> Very interesting. Starlines are patented by KZ, so KZ obviously has some level of involvement...



wait, I've always thought the KZ starlines are just a copy of some Audio Technica tips (saw some ATH tips that looks very similar to them). Which made sense since KZ supposedly originated from ATH employees branching out into their own company.


----------



## mbwilson111

Zerohour88 said:


> wait, I've always thought the KZ starlines are just a copy of some Audio Technica tips (saw some ATH tips that looks very similar to them). Which made sense since KZ supposedly originated from ATH employees branching out into their own company.



The plot thickens...


----------



## Zerohour88

mbwilson111 said:


> The plot thickens...



haha, even more reminded of the ATH origins as I bring out the KZ ATR (design inspired by the IM series from ATH) for one last session before I butcher it for the shell.

but its suprising to know KZ would bother patenting anything, not to mention tips design, especially in China.


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> wait, I've always thought the KZ starlines are just a copy of some Audio Technica tips (saw some ATH tips that looks very similar to them). Which made sense since KZ supposedly originated from ATH employees branching out into their own company.



I don’t know about that, but somewhere I have a graphic from the KZ marketing dept that claim they patented it.

I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## HAMS

Kbear f1. So intriguing. Wonder if it can compete with popular  single BA like fiio fa1 or even etymotic. From people impressions it seems to sound close to diffuse field target tuning?


----------



## requal

HAMS said:


> Kbear f1. So intriguing. Wonder if it can compete with popular  single BA like fiio fa1 or even etymotic. From people impressions it seems to sound close to diffuse field target tuning?


For me its better option then FA1, F1 is less fatiguing and have thicker sound, lows are also better, but FA1 is changing a lot with SpinFit CP240, without them those arn't too intrestesting earphones, but even with them are still bit fatiguing. ER3XR have less depth and also thinner sound. But now I haven't them, and can't compare 1:1. From what I remember FA1 and Er3xr is more detailed, both are also more mid-forward.
IMO F1 is sufficient to replace them.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> When speaking about it, I will continue to say K-Bear.




 
KBEAR


----------



## Elna

Hi folks,

I have been using my KZ ZST for some time (bought them just after their release) , and I think I am ready for a new pair of chi-fi IEM...
Even I am not a specialist at all, or even use them intensively, I find they are not really perfect to my ears:
- I find the highs are a bit weird, pearcing, with even some sibilance sometimes
- I also find the mids are a bit too much recessed, and somehow lacks details (even if i found it much more muddy when received them, burn in helped on this point)

So, could you please help me in finding a new pair of IEM (the chi-fi scene is constantly moving, so maybe a bit tough to follow)? I am a bit lost with all these potential gems... 

Here are my needs and usage:
I don't use DAPs anymore, and will mostly use them from my phone (Huawei P20pro), so they have to be driveable...
Seems also that I appreciate more mild v-shaped (ZST is my limit in terms of bass, and I am also looking for softer highs).
My budget is rather low. Let's say around 50$, maybe a bit more for something that would give a big improvement, maybe during next AE sales... 

Tks for your help


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Elna said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been using my KZ ZST for some time (bought them just after their release) , and I think I am ready for a new pair of chi-fi IEM...
> Even I am not a specialist at all, or even use them intensively, I find they are not really perfect to my ears:
> ...


If the ZST was a nice fit, then most people here will say that KZ ZS10 Pro is the best KZ right now. It uses same shell as ZST with a steel back plate and 5 drivers each side, so it will be heavier. However no one really has anything bad to say about them. They are on Aliexpress at $35

Also CCA C10 is $24 and also uses the same shell. Very smooth warm tones with great mids. A very good all- rounder that is crazy loud at low volumes. Easily driven by phones. A very safe bet IMO.


----------



## FastAndClean

HAMS said:


> Wonder if it can compete with popular  single BA like fiio fa1 or even etymotic.


NO


----------



## Elna

BadReligionPunk said:


> If the ZST was a nice fit... .



Thks for the tip. 
ZST is indeed rather a right fit for me, but not sure that heavier IEMs would stay in place well.

But wouldn't zs10 pro, or c10, with so many drivers, be prone to a driver failure with time?

Except these 2 points, Zs10 pro seems quite nice...


----------



## mbwilson111

Elna said:


> Thks for the tip.
> ZST is indeed rather a right fit for me, but not sure that heavier IEMs would stay in place well.
> 
> But wouldn't zs10 pro, or c10, with so many drivers, be prone to a driver failure with time?
> ...



Do you require it to be the cable over ear type or would you prefer a simple straight-in IEM with cable down?


----------



## Elna (Jun 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you require it to be the cable over ear type or would you prefer a simple straight-in IEM with cable down?



I tend to prefer over-ear style, to limit microphonics when I move. But lots of cable-down can also be worn sa over-ear, don't they?


----------



## requal (Jun 10, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> NO


Graph is from @Wiljen site/review and as I see those get quite nice rating, slightly better then **** ****.
And as usual YMMV.

https://audiofool.reviews/2019/06/07/kb-ear-f1/


----------



## FastAndClean

requal said:


> slightly better then **** ****.


wrong
kb f1


 

****


----------



## requal

Overall


----------



## requal

Im on BA side, and I like what I hear form F1 from top to bottom. I prefer BA bass, Treble are also good for me. It is also matter of source or tips, and preferences.


----------



## Wiljen

requal said:


> Overall



This is looking at build quality, accessories, etc rather than only sound.  that is why I split the data into two sections to make it easier to differentiate.


----------



## Riz99

@Wiljen, slightly off topic but between the simgot em1, em2 and en 700 pro which do you prefer the most?


----------



## requal

@Wiljen Yeah I see. But sum is sum. 

6.0/10
*BUILD QUALITY*
7.5/10
*ACCESSORIES*
6.0/10
*SOUND QUALITY*
5.8/10
---------------
*23,5 / 4 = 6,325*


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Elna said:


> Thks for the tip.
> ZST is indeed rather a right fit for me, but not sure that heavier IEMs would stay in place well.
> 
> But wouldn't zs10 pro, or c10, with so many drivers, be prone to a driver failure with time?
> ...



They are heavier but not much heavier. I mentioned it because I like my ZST and find it super comfortable. My C10's added weight was a problem for me as they hung down and put their weight on my anti-tragus(Bottom ear flap thingy). I had to find the exact right tip to allow the nozzle to fit further down my earhole which worked great. Now I regularly wear my C10's at work for 4-5 hours before it gets painful. No Idea how much the ZS10 PRO weighs, but have not heard anyone bad mouthing its fit, and everybody is raving about the sound. I have been tempted multiple times to just buy them, but I always wimp out last minute.

As far as driver failure? Yea the more drivers there are the bigger chance of failure. If you need super reliability, then a removable cable single dd IEM is what you are after. That said. How long have you had the ZST? That's 4 drivers there. I have loads of multi driver stuff and have not had any problems(knock on wood). As long as you take care of your stuff right?


----------



## Elna

BadReligionPunk said:


> They are heavier but not much heavier. I mentioned it because I like my ZST and find it super comfortable. My C10's added weight was a problem for me as they hung down and put their weight on my anti-tragus(Bottom ear flap thingy). I had to find the exact right tip to allow the nozzle to fit further down my earhole which worked great. Now I regularly wear my C10's at work for 4-5 hours before it gets painful. No Idea how much the ZS10 PRO weighs, but have not heard anyone bad mouthing its fit, and everybody is raving about the sound. I have been tempted multiple times to just buy them, but I always wimp out last minute.
> 
> As far as driver failure? Yea the more drivers there are the bigger chance of failure. If you need super reliability, then a removable cable single dd IEM is what you are after. That said. How long have you had the ZST? That's 4 drivers there. I have loads of multi driver stuff and have not had any problems(knock on wood). As long as you take care of your stuff right?



I assume I also would have to try some tips to feel comfortable with heavier IEMs (as my ears seem to be non symmetrical, so don't necessarily need the same tip...).
About the driver failure, my ZST are from early 2017 and still OK (even if they traveled for several weeks in bad conditions). So, this fear about failure is probably nonsensical.

ZS10pro seems more & more appealing now...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Elna said:


> I assume I also would have to try some tips to feel comfortable with heavier IEMs (as my ears seem to be non symmetrical, so don't necessarily need the same tip...).
> About the driver failure, my ZST are from early 2017 and still OK (even if they traveled for several weeks in bad conditions). So, this fear about failure is probably nonsensical.
> 
> ZS10pro seems more & more appealing now...


Whatever you decide come back and let us know what you think.


----------



## darmanastartes

Received the EZAudio X3 today. On the one hand, they seem to have fixed their QC/channel matching issues.
On the other hand, how many people heard the D4 and said "You know what would make this better? MORE UPPER MIDS."
I love presence but this is just too much.


----------



## Wiljen

Riz99 said:


> @Wiljen, slightly off topic but between the simgot em1, em2 and en 700 pro which do you prefer the most?



Oddly enough, I'm kind of partial to the EM1 as the most listenable of the bunch.  The other two have a bit more treble energy than I really enjoy for long listening sessions.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> Received an email this morning from Amazon, saying that the shipper had declared the package as lost.
> So, I contacted Amazon, and they issued a refund --- they couldn't process a replacement, since it's being sold by a 3rd party seller, and Amazon doesn't have access to their stock quantities.
> It was still in stock - so I've reordered the F1.
> Should be here sometime next week.



Turned out that my set of F1 were apparently delivered sometime on Sunday, and I found the package outside my door this morning, as I was heading to work.
Once at work, I put them on my NiceHCK 16-Core 2.5mm TRRS to MMCX cable, and connected them to my Little Bear B4-X, with my Onkyo DP-X1 as the source.
They've got good, clear Midrange & Treble, but not as much Bass as either of my other Balanced Armature earphones (Remax RM-600M & NiceHCK DT100).


----------



## Elna

BadReligionPunk said:


> Whatever you decide come back and let us know what you think.



Sure!


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Turned out that my set of F1 were apparently delivered sometime on Sunday, and I found the package outside my door this morning, as I was heading to work.
> Once at work, I put them on my NiceHCK 16-Core 2.5mm TRRS to MMCX cable, and connected them to my Little Bear B4-X, with my Onkyo DP-X1 as the source.
> They've got good, clear Midrange & Treble, but not as much Bass as either of my other Balanced Armature earphones (Remax RM-600M & NiceHCK DT100).



Wow... could those be the "lost" ones and now another will appear?

Last night, after leaving my F1 to burn in for a couple of days, I felt like there was a good amount of bass.  Might be my imagination.    I can compare to my Moondrop Nocturne.  My husband has the DT100 but he is at work and I don't know where it is.  We can compare at some point.  Last night I did not want to take them out of my ears.  Everything just sounded right... using it straight out of the Cayin N3.  Before that, I was enjoying it out of my desktop dac/amp.

I am using the stock cable and am happy with that.


----------



## tnelmo

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR



I've been researching the Etymotic types with the 3mm nozzle.  Since the Kbear F1 (KB Ear F1) is shaped similarly with the single BA (I think that is correct), can someone measure the diameter of the nozzle?  Does it use the T100 tips?


----------



## mbwilson111

I measured them as 5mm outer diameter.   I did have Symbio peel tips on them which turned out to be too wide... came off in my ear twice.  So, I switched to this similarly colored generic one.. not sure where I got it.

They come with generic red core tips and also a set of KZ Starline tips.   The tip in my photo slides on quite easily but does not come off in my ear.


----------



## tnelmo (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks.  Was hoping they were in Ety, Westone, or Shure shells with the tiny nozzle.

Edit:  How do you get such clear close-up photos?  I tried with a tripod, yet my photos were blurry and unusable.


----------



## Cevisi

tnelmo said:


> Thanks.  Was hoping they were in Ety, Westone, or Shure shells with the tiny nozzle.
> 
> Edit:  How do you get such clear close-up photos?  I tried with a tripod, yet my photos were blurry and unusable.


Focus tip on the object you want to be clear


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 11, 2019)

tnelmo said:


> Thanks.  Was hoping they were in Ety, Westone, or Shure shells with the tiny nozzle.
> 
> Edit:  How do you get such clear close-up photos?  I tried with a tripod, yet my photos were blurry and unusable.



My 10 year old little  Ricoh CX2 camera.  Macro mode.  Slow flash.  Letting the camera pick the other settings.  Anti- shake is on, but I always hold my breath when I press the button.

edit:  @tnelmo The NiceHCK DT100 (single BA) might have nozzle you want.   My husband has those but is at work.   Maybe @DBaldock9  can confirm the nozzle size of those.

I have the DT300 which has 3BA and has a small nozzle and I do have shure type tips on it.  They are very nice.  The only reason I have not used them in a while is because I have too much.  Makes me a little sad sometimes... all the good stuff just waiting...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32887795868.html

There are photos on the page that show the nozzle and weirdly it does not really look smaller than the KB nozzle.  I will need to get mine and edit this post with a new photo comparing the two.

It is hard to photograph the DT300 nozzle without removing the cable (to keep it still) which I did not want to do... so here it is.  It is actually a very tiny nozzle and it does use shure type tips.  If I try to put that orange one on it is does not grip at all... way too big.


----------



## tnelmo

Thanks @mbwilson111,  I'm adding those two to my research list.


----------



## Huxley

I have the **** 4in1 but they've died.
Any suggestions on what would be a good upgrade?


----------



## Tweeters

Huxley said:


> I have the **** 4in1 but they've died.
> Any suggestions on what would be a good upgrade?



KZ ZS6


----------



## DBaldock9

In my collection of silicone ear tips, I've found a pair that have a narrow exit bore, which work well on my KB Ear F1.
Using them does help with improving the Bass, and possibly attenuating the higher frequencies - although they're still fairly bright (and clear) sounding.
With these tips, there's also not so much of a change in the sound, when moving my jaw, which changes the shape and angles of my ear canal.
I think I'd probably need to take a fine file, or sandpaper to the sharper edges of the F1, before they'd be comfortable to use while sleeping.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> In my collection of silicone ear tips, I've found a pair that have a narrow exit bore, which work well on my KB Ear F1.
> Using them does help with improving the Bass, and possibly attenuating the higher frequencies - although they're still fairly bright (and clear) sounding.
> With these tips, there's also not so much of a change in the sound, when moving my jaw, which changes the shape and angles of my ear canal.
> I think I'd probably need to take a fine file, or sandpaper to the sharper edges of the F1, before they'd be comfortable to use while sleeping.



BTW, the F1 works great with the TRN BT20!


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 13, 2019)

Just a little sneak peek into what I got my hands on lately


----------



## Huxley

Tweeters said:


> KZ ZS6



Thanks, just ordered the ED9, so I'll grab them after these arrive


----------



## CoiL

What`s the general consensus about KZ ZS10 Pro? Worth the price or save up for something better (like Tin T3 or regular Kanas)?
Asking because my friend is interested.


----------



## talponne

So I got the Tin T3s and I must say... Man! Amazing!

I'm gonna sell my HD 4.40 after listening to these 

The vocals sound very good and you have bla bla bla... Great sound overall.
I've been listening to them for about a week now and I'm still really impressed.
I'm looking for a flaw and I didn't find any (at least to my ears).

Ok... Just one... The bass...

In the meantime I got a nice cable for my TFZ S2 and T2 and tried it obviously and like it a lot.

Going back to the T3 is kinda hard to get used with the amount of bass.

But I did EQ them and I can say I'm pleased!

Highly recommend the T3
Very nice IEM's

PS: Does someone know if a 15 dollars cable is better than the stock T3 cable?


----------



## DynamicEars (Jun 12, 2019)

CoiL said:


> What`s the general consensus about KZ ZS10 Pro? Worth the price or save up for something better (like Tin T3 or regular Kanas)?
> Asking because my friend is interested.



Yo @CoiL I got ZS10 reaching 100 hours by now. Its maybe the best KZ for me to date, got nice sub bass and mid bass, smoother than previous KZ, following harman target as well.
But compared to KP, KP is more smooth sounding / mature. Sub bass is bigger on KP, but ZS10 punch harder on drum kicks (mid bass section), a little bleed to mid (just a little bit, very far better than previous KP, or **** or BQEYZ) mids a bit recessed compared to KP, clarity cant match KP, treble on ZS10 is brighter than KP.
soundstage quite good, not as large as KP but better than most budget iems, sound separation is very good with micro details, the multi BA setting has the advantage here, similar if not a little bit better than KP.  For $35 they're good enough, Depends on your friends budget. If he can stretch up until $100, i would recommend to gamble on tfz no 3 since BGGAR loved his KP so much but he prefer no 3 in recent video.

*edit : i just bought TFZ no 3 not long after wrote this


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> In my collection of silicone ear tips, I've found a pair that have a narrow exit bore, which work well on my KB Ear F1.
> Using them does help with improving the Bass, and possibly attenuating the higher frequencies - although they're still fairly bright (and clear) sounding.
> With these tips, there's also not so much of a change in the sound, when moving my jaw, which changes the shape and angles of my ear canal.
> I think I'd probably need to take a fine file, or sandpaper to the sharper edges of the F1, before they'd be comfortable to use while sleeping.



Noticed something interesting this morning.
Connected my F1 earphones to a Mic/Remote MMCX cable that I have, and plugged them into my LG V30.
Playing CD & High Res tracks with Neutron Player, the sound is warmer (with more Bass) than using either the Little Bear B4-X (2.5mm TRRS) or Walnut F2 (2.5mm TRRS), with my DP-X1 DAP or FiiO Taishan D03K (Cirrus 4344) DAC.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> Noticed something interesting this morning.
> Connected my F1 earphones to a Mic/Remote MMCX cable that I have, and plugged them into my LG V30.
> Playing CD & High Res tracks with Neutron Player, the sound is warmer (with more Bass) than using either the Little Bear B4-X (2.5mm TRRS) or Walnut F2 (2.5mm TRRS), with my DP-X1 DAP or FiiO Taishan D03K (Cirrus 4344) DAC.



I am very happy with the stock cable on the F1 with my Cayin N3.  Been burning in for 4 days now.  Seems like enough bass for me.

Meanwhile these cute little things have arrived.  The HiFi-BCD X10 - single 6mm dynamic driver (horns according to the info on the box)


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I am very happy with the stock cable on the F1 with my Cayin N3.  Been burning in for 4 days now.  Seems like enough bass for me.
> 
> Meanwhile these cute little things have arrived.  The HiFi-BCD X10 - single 6mm dynamic driver (horns according to the info on the box)



I've got some of those on order - even though I didn't really like the look of the cable splitter that they used.
Since I've got the MMCX version of the Magaosi MGS-BK50, I've pulled the tethered cable model out of my carry case, to make space for the BCD X10.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got some of those on order - even though I didn't really like the look of the cable splitter that they used.
> Since I've got the MMCX version of the Magaosi MGS-BK50, I've pulled the tethered cable model out of my carry case, to make space for the BCD X10.



I don't mind the splitter.  I wish it did not have a mic but at least it is quick to tell which is the right.  It comes packed in  a little square blue zippered case.  I will put mine in an oval case that I have and save the square one for something else.

I will probably keep the stock tips on it.  My husband, when he called from work, warned me to not put KZ Starlines on it.  He did and they both came off in his ears.  The nozzles are quite short and thinner than some.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't mind the splitter.  I wish it did not have a mic but at least it is quick to tell which is the right.  It comes packed in  a little square blue zippered case.  I will put mine in an oval case that I have and save the square one for something else.
> 
> I will probably keep the stock tips on it.  My husband, when he called from work, warned me to not put KZ Starlines on it.  He did and they both came off in his ears.  The nozzles are quite short and thinner than some.



If I need a larger diameter tip, I've got some narrow bore ones that I ordered for those Red Audio Sense T100 earphones.


----------



## mbwilson111

DBaldock9 said:


> If I need a larger diameter tip, I've got some narrow bore ones that I ordered for those Red Audio Sense T100 earphones.



So larger opening but still a smaller tighter core?  Do you have an html link?


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> So larger opening but still a smaller tighter core?  Do you have an html link?



I found a seller on Amazon, that was selling the SpinFit CP800-L, with 2mm Nozzle Diameter, 2 Pairs of the Large for $11.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B7AKJJ8/


----------



## keoki

For those willing to jump on the TFZ No.3 train, LuckLZ Audio Store on AE has them on sale with a $10 off on the mobile app. Came out to $97.64 on my mobile app.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> I am very happy with the stock cable on the F1 with my Cayin N3.  Been burning in for 4 days now.  Seems like enough bass for me.
> 
> Meanwhile these cute little things have arrived.  The HiFi-BCD X10 - single 6mm dynamic driver (horns according to the info on the box)


THe form factor on these look great and i am looking for something tiny and hardly there.  Are these better than the F1?  And where did you find them?


----------



## DBaldock9

silverfishla said:


> THe form factor on these look great and i am looking for something tiny and hardly there.  Are these better than the F1?  And where did you find them?



eBay - https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Performance-Hifi-BCD-Earphones/232970334653


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> THe form factor on these look great and i am looking for something tiny and hardly there.  Are these better than the F1?  And where did you find them?



No way to compare those.  One is a single BA and the other a single dynamic



DBaldock9 said:


> I found a seller on Amazon, that was selling the SpinFit CP800-L, with 2mm Nozzle Diameter, 2 Pairs of the Large for $11.
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B7AKJJ8/



I have one pair of those that I have been planning to put on my NiceHCK DT300.   I don't think the nozzle on this X10 is as thin as that but it will be interesting to see what you think.  I am usually fine with the stock tips on IEMs that go straight in.  It is the others that I fight with sometimes and end up trying 6 different tips.  Spinfits are a last resort for me because they are expensive.


----------



## NeonHD

Huxley said:


> Thanks, just ordered the ED9, so I'll grab them after these arrive



Good choice! Honestly no point buying pricier IEMs once you have the ED9 

The TRN V20 is probably second to the ED9 for having the best value to performance ratio. Third in place is the **** ****.


----------



## Huxley

NeonHD said:


> Good choice! Honestly no point buying pricier IEMs once you have the ED9
> 
> The TRN V20 is probably second to the ED9 for having the best value to performance ratio. Third in place is the **** ****.



Well you have to try these things, I was pretty impressed with the 4in1 for the price certainly good for a beater pair.
Just need something fun with good bass slam and a decent soundstage, I have my dm6's for when I'm home.
We're being very spoilt for choice these days.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 13, 2019)

look at that beauty, you love mids right?
https://www.audioreviews.org/hisenior-b5-review/


----------



## StSe

StSe said:


> I can confirm AAC compatibility of the current BT20 on Android. My Redmi Note 5 shows the codec used with the currently active connection.


Just a quick addition to my previous post. Since updating my Redmi Note 5 to Android Pie, it shows no longer AAC but SBC when BT20 is connected ...


----------



## Slater

StSe said:


> Just a quick addition to my previous post. Since updating my Redmi Note 5 to Android Pie, it shows no longer AAC but SBC when BT20 is connected ...



Is there a setting you have to set? Like in developer options or something?


----------



## StSe

Slater said:


> Is there a setting you have to set? Like in developer options or something?


There is a setting in developer options, where you can choose between different modes. But no matter what I select, it keeps returning to SBC.


----------



## Slater

StSe said:


> There is a setting in developer options, where you can choose between different modes. But no matter what I select, it keeps returning to SBC.



In the true wireless thread (link below) there’s people whose phones did that.

To fix it, they recorded some sort of macro to force it to stay on the better ones (aptX, etc).

I don’t use Android any more, so I don’t know the specifics. But if you ask there I’m sure someone will help explain what you need to do you to set up a macro.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/


----------



## chinmie

i only bought this cheap earphone (Yotaphone 2 earphone) because i want to try the  eartips, but turns out the sound is pleasantly surprising. for me it's a contender to the MH755, and with a more forward mids/less scooped V sound of the MH755.

i think I'll buy some more for stock


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i only bought this cheap earphone (Yotaphone 2 earphone) because i want to try the  eartips, but turns out the sound is pleasantly surprising. for me it's a contender to the MH755, and with a more forward mids/less scooped V sound of the MH755.
> 
> i think I'll buy some more for stock



Link?


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Link?



i bought it in my local online shop, i don't think it can deliver overseas,


but i search the AE and found this

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32972822818.html


----------



## chinmie

@Slater and i put the eartips on my mifo


----------



## DynamicEars

chinmie said:


> i only bought this cheap earphone (Yotaphone 2 earphone) because i want to try the  eartips, but turns out the sound is pleasantly surprising. for me it's a contender to the MH755, and with a more forward mids/less scooped V sound of the MH755.
> 
> i think I'll buy some more for stock



how much does it cost?


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> how much does it cost?



just below $ 5. i posted an AE link above. i got it a bit cheaper on my local shop than the AE price, but really not by much


----------



## DynamicEars (Jun 14, 2019)

chinmie said:


> just below $ 5. i posted an AE link above. i got it a bit cheaper on my local shop than the AE price, but really not by much



Wow crazy value if they're on par with MH755, how is the soundstage? I like the MH755 but soundstage is too narrow and intimate, and this flat cable looks better than default MH755.
nothing to lose to get one. Thanks for this discovery

*edit : weird default eartips, all seems very long (i guess for deep insertion), can't be worked with some normal iems especially with front vents.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> Yo @CoiL I got ZS10 reaching 100 hours by now. Its maybe the best KZ for me to date, got nice sub bass and mid bass, smoother than previous KZ, following harman target as well.
> But compared to KP, KP is more smooth sounding / mature. Sub bass is bigger on KP, but ZS10 punch harder on drum kicks (mid bass section), a little bleed to mid (just a little bit, very far better than previous KP, or **** or BQEYZ) mids a bit recessed compared to KP, clarity cant match KP, treble on ZS10 is brighter than KP.
> soundstage quite good, not as large as KP but better than most budget iems, sound separation is very good with micro details, the multi BA setting has the advantage here, similar if not a little bit better than KP.  For $35 they're good enough, Depends on your friends budget. If he can stretch up until $100, i would recommend to gamble on tfz no 3 since BGGAR loved his KP so much but he prefer no 3 in recent video.
> 
> *edit : i just bought TFZ no 3 not long after wrote this


Thanks, already said him that wait a little for No.3 impressions settle down.


chinmie said:


> i only bought this cheap earphone (Yotaphone 2 earphone) because i want to try the  eartips, but turns out the sound is pleasantly surprising. for me it's a contender to the MH755, and with a more forward mids/less scooped V sound of the MH755.
> 
> i think I'll buy some more for stock


Interesting tips. Might also get those for single-flange S-size "long skirt" tips.


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> Wow crazy value if they're on par with MH755, how is the soundstage? I like the MH755 but soundstage is too narrow and intimate, and this flat cable looks better than default MH755.
> nothing to lose to get one. Thanks for this discovery
> 
> *edit : weird default eartips, all seems very long (i guess for deep insertion), can't be worked with some normal iems especially with front vents.



soundstage I'd say average. the mids are more forward and fatter than the MH755, so vocals would be more intimate, but the reverb cues of the room size are good


----------



## zazaboy (Jun 14, 2019)

chinmie said:


> soundstage I'd say average. the mids are more forward and fatter than the MH755, so vocals would be more intimate, but the reverb cues of the room size are good



are the yotaphone 2 easy to drive?... the sony mh755 wasnt easy to drive iems actually....

btw
anyone wants to be the guinea pig and see if its orginal yotaphone 2 they are selling? want to know its genuine product..


----------



## CoiL

zazaboy said:


> the sony mh755 wasnt easy to drive iems actually....


What the heck? This is not true. MH755 is very easy to drive imho.


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> What the heck? This is not true. MH755 is very easy to drive imho.


That's interesting, I agree with zazaboy, I find the MH755 soaks up power!


----------



## eclein (Jun 14, 2019)

Coil that question about ZS10 pro vs. T3 is excellent. I’m one that set everything aside and only listened to the KZ, I mean everything sounded weak to me compared to them. Then I got T3s in and after a couple days and trying different tips I’ve had the Tins in my ears ever since. The two tier flange tips were key for me, they brought out low end with a better seal and the wide bore let everything shine. I’m surprised the T3’s don’t have a huge following, many folks never gave them a chance I bet. The low end is there in spades with the right tip and good seal. They play every genre I listen to with ease. I couldn’t pick a favorite between the two but the T3’s seem to always get in my ears.


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> That's interesting, I agree with zazaboy, I find the MH755 soaks up power!


Yeah it can take power and "improve" littlebit in SQ... but only little. It sounds great out of smartphone too (which it was produced for).
Amping them won`t turn them into graphene/DLC driver, LOL.
MH755 has great tuning (who likes Harman curve) but its driver/shell technology and materials aren`t nothing special and honestly, just a poor plastic with piece of foam in nozzle and there are quite large FR tolerance differences between units. 
MH755 is just a low-budget-accident-wonder IEM.
I think I have said all that needs to be said.


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> Yeah it can take power and "improve" littlebit in SQ... but only little. It sounds great out of smartphone too (which it was produced for).
> Amping them won`t turn them into graphene/DLC driver, LOL.
> MH755 has great tuning (who likes Harman curve) but its driver/shell technology and materials aren`t nothing special and honestly, just a poor plastic with piece of foam in nozzle and there are quite large FR tolerance differences between units.
> MH755 is just a low-budget-accident-wonder IEM.
> I think I have said all that needs to be said.


I'm actually not too keen on the MH755, I bought a set to find out what all the fuss is about and discovered that I am not a lover of the Harman curve! I prefer a more balanced or audiophile tuning in general although there are exceptions, like the ZS7 which I find very entertaining. Still, I only paid £5 so I will put it down to experience!


----------



## chinmie

zazaboy said:


> are the yotaphone 2 easy to drive?... the sony mh755 wasnt easy to drive iems actually....
> 
> btw
> anyone wants to be the guinea pig and see if its orginal yotaphone 2 they are selling? want to know its genuine product..



not much different to drive from the MH755. they really differ in tuning though, the Yota is more mid oriented, while the MH is more scooped, so the MH would need a notch or two on the volume to achieve the same vocal volume.



CoiL said:


> Yeah it can take power and "improve" littlebit in SQ... but only little. It sounds great out of smartphone too (which it was produced for).
> Amping them won`t turn them into graphene/DLC driver, LOL.
> MH755 has great tuning (who likes Harman curve) but its driver/shell technology and materials aren`t nothing special and honestly, just a poor plastic with piece of foam in nozzle and there are quite large FR tolerance differences between units.
> MH755 is just a low-budget-accident-wonder IEM.
> I think I have said all that needs to be said.



agree to this. MH (and the Yota for that matter) do no fault on tuning, but on pure SQ "grain fine-ness" it won't beat the higher ups. 

people should just enjoy them as they are: fun and filling fast food that taste great


----------



## Zerohour88

Nimweth said:


> I'm actually not too keen on the MH755, I bought a set to find out what all the fuss is about and discovered that I am not a lover of the Harman curve! I prefer a more balanced or audiophile tuning in general although there are exceptions, like the ZS7 which I find very entertaining. Still, I only paid £5 so I will put it down to experience!



did the slater mod (remove the foam behind the filter in the nozzle) and closed the top vents? both these things dropped the bass levels significantly enough for me to like them even more. But no way so far to fix the roughly average soundstage size, sadly.


----------



## Nimweth

Zerohour88 said:


> did the slater mod (remove the foam behind the filter in the nozzle) and closed the top vents? both these things dropped the bass levels significantly enough for me to like them even more. But no way so far to fix the roughly average soundstage size, sadly.


I closed up the bass vents as instructed but there was little change, but I experienced bass distortion so opened them back up again! I have not tried removing the foam yet. However I also recently bought the KZ ED9 for only £3 more than the MH755 and they are vastly superior in every way.


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> However I also recently bought the KZ ED9 for only £3 more than the MH755 and they are *vastly superior in every way*.


IMHO, no. ED9 can be modded with foam pieces (like MH755 has) and use them with brass nozzle for best SQ, which makes them pretty good but ED9 driver still has littlebit artificial and splashy highs.


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 14, 2019)

CoiL said:


> IMHO, no. ED9 can be modded with foam pieces (like MH755 has) and use them with brass nozzle for best SQ, which makes them pretty good but ED9 driver still has littlebit artificial and splashy highs.


Hmmm. Perhaps I have a faulty set of MH755? With the heavy bass, veiled mids and grainy treble, they are more like MEH755!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps I have a faulty set of MH755? With the heavy bass, veiled mids and grainy treble, they are more like MEH755!




Possibly.  I had one that was not quite right (but not fake).  Told the seller and he said not to worry he would send another.  So now I do have an extra set of tips to try on something else.


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> Hmmm. Perhaps I have a faulty set of MH755? With the heavy bass, veiled mids and grainy treble, they are more like MEH755!


Was not talking about MH755. ED9 has its own faults


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> Was not talking about MH755. ED9 has its own faults


I spoke about the MH755 not sounding right because that might explain why the ED9 sounds so much better to me and not to you.


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> I spoke about the MH755 not sounding right because that might explain why the ED9 sounds so much better to me and not to you.


Well You said that ED9 is "_vastly superior in every way_", that`s why I took a note about ED9 faults. If You had talked about sound signature preference then I wouldn`t had said that about ED9


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I spoke about the MH755 not sounding right because that might explain why the ED9 sounds so much better to me and not to you.



Have you checked that they are in phase?


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> Well You said that ED9 is "_vastly superior in every way_", that`s why I took a note about ED9 faults. If You had talked about sound signature preference then I wouldn`t had said that about ED9


I am sure my MH755 is underperforming so yes, in this case I believe it is accurate to say that. If I had the same experience as others with the MH755 then I am sure that I would have a different opinion. It has nothing to do with sound signature preference as I have, and enjoy, many different IEMs with different sound profiles. In addition, the build quality and accessories in the ED9 are also much better than the MH755.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you checked that they are in phase?


I don't think so, as out of phase IEMs usually lack bass and have a weird soundstage (like the KBEAR Opal I have). My MH755 has too much bass (for me). Good thought, though.


----------



## CoiL

Nimweth said:


> I don't think so, as out of phase IEMs usually lack bass and have a weird soundstage (like the KBEAR Opal I have). My MH755 has too much bass (for me). Good thought, though.


Did You try wide-bore silicone tips with MH755? Stock tips make them more bassy.


----------



## Nimweth

CoiL said:


> Did You try wide-bore silicone tips with MH755? Stock tips make them more bassy.


Yes, I can try that. It will be a situation where the tips cost more than the IEMs if I use Spiral Dots! Lol.


----------



## NeonHD (Jun 14, 2019)

chinmie said:


> i only bought this cheap earphone (Yotaphone 2 earphone) because i want to try the  eartips, but turns out the sound is pleasantly surprising. for me it's a contender to the MH755, and with a more forward mids/less scooped V sound of the MH755.
> 
> i think I'll buy some more for stock



It even looks a bit like the MH755







BTW, it's interesting to see a harman target compensated FR curve of the MH755, given that the raw curve of the MH755 is already virtually near the harman target. So as a result, you can see how flat the curve is.


----------



## Broquen

About MH755 (purchased mine with Sony SBH50 quite some years ago, like five or so), I'd say that mines sound signature is not V-shaped. Mids are not recessed to my ears and bass is present, but never over-emphasized. BTW It can go pretty down but at the end, lacks some sub bass extension. In fact, I find MH755 pretty balanced, with maybe a mid-centric touch. 
e.g. when I use them directly connected to ES100, there's some sibilance in the mid zone that bothers me in some tracks. 

It makes me think that maybe there're different models, physically identical or very similar. Or maybe some are copies. Or maybe Sony changed something in the production at some point...


----------



## re.on

Supposedly arrived 2 weeks ago, but Canada Post had a re-routing issue so I have waited for almost 4 weeks:
KBEAR F1 (CAD $35), BLON CARDINAL (CAD $88), Y***** ASH (CAD $30), TRN IM2 (CAD $23), and MDK-ESS 3DFAITH (CAD $30). Different sound signatures, but some of them have identical shell shapes hmmm. I’ll post the reviews a week after my finals.


 

Kbear F1 and Svara Red are my favourite 1-driver IEMs atm mainly because of their nozzles 


 
Sorry for the long post!


----------



## shahkhan

Kindly mention the best chi fi iem in $50.


----------



## Slater (Jun 15, 2019)

shahkhan said:


> Kindly mention the best chi fi iem in $50.



Best for what?

Best for bassheads?
Best for classical music?
Best balanced sound signature?
Best for heavy metal?
Best for comfortable fit?
Best for aesthetics?
Best for no sibilance or listening fatigue?
Best for ease of driving with a phone or other low powered source?
Best packaging?
Best eartip selection?


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> Best for what?
> 
> Best for bassheads?
> Best for classical music?
> ...



Overall best? Probably the Marshall Mode. 



Spoiler: Ehem


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## DynamicEars

HungryPanda said:


>



yes BA is DUMB, i prefer DD.. SSSHHHHHHH...


----------



## Slater

B9Scrambler said:


> Overall best? Probably the Marshall Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ehem





HungryPanda said:


>



This is still the greatest comment of all time pertaining to a certain Marshall Mode:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1715#post-13879518


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> This is still the greatest comment of all time pertaining to a certain Marshall Mode:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1715#post-13879518



That's a classic


----------



## Zerohour88

Nimweth said:


> I am sure my MH755 is underperforming so yes, in this case I believe it is accurate to say that. If I had the same experience as others with the MH755 then I am sure that I would have a different opinion. It has nothing to do with sound signature preference as I have, and enjoy, many different IEMs with different sound profiles. In addition, the build quality and accessories in the ED9 are also much better than the MH755.



well, one of the reason why I hesitate on recommending the MH755 is the amount of fakes in the market

since you don't like them now, you probably won't mind opening them up and seeing the driver inside? Easy enough to do, just apply some pressure on the shell and they should pop open easily (you can also try slowly separating the shells using a thin knife or something)

a genuine MH755 driver should look like this, apparently:


----------



## DynamicEars

Owning TFZ No3 for 2 days, I dare to say I like them more than all my sub $100 iems (including ZS10 pro, BQEYZ KB100, Tinaudio T2, ****, ZSN PRO, ZS6, IT01, CCA C10 etc)
more crazy facts : they will be replacing my Kanas Pro to be my daily beater


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> Owning TFZ No3 for 2 days, I dare to say I like them more than all my sub $100 iems (including ZS10 pro, BQEYZ KB100, Tinaudio T2, ****, ZSN PRO, ZS6, IT01, CCA C10 etc)
> more crazy facts : they will be replacing my Kanas Pro to be my daily beater


​
Compare to Kanas and IT01 please


----------



## DynamicEars (Jun 15, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> ​
> Compare to Kanas and IT01 please



I'm writing detail comparison with Kanas Pro as many people also want to know, will post on chifi thread, maybe tomorrow

short comparison (not A-B ing in details) with IT01 (non s):
No3 have more detailed resolution
No3 have faster decay (agility)
No3 more balanced, IT01 deep v shaped, and in relation with this vocals sounds recessed on IT01
IT01 have bigger sub bass and mid bass with a little bit bleed
No3 have more clarity and transparency (same with KP)
IT01 have more sparkles
Soundstage is much wider on No3

*edit : I have EBX too, you'll find similar level (if not better) of resolution and clarity on No3


----------



## slinbin

I have happely acquired a few reccomendations from this thread. Thank you very much !
BUT; while musical quality is very pleasent the amount of isolation I can acieve with those tested (KZ, CCA, TRN) is no where near what I had with Shure SE215.
I have asked this question in the "help" part of the forum where I bellieve it belongs, but Im loking for a sub 100$ solution, so IO hope it is OK to ask here also.

Does anyone have reccomendations for a good IEM with good isolation ?

Original question in "Help" thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sub-100-with-good-isolation-iems.908886/


----------



## FastAndClean

slinbin said:


> I have happely acquired a few reccomendations from this thread. Thank you very much !
> BUT; while musical quality is very pleasent the amount of isolation I can acieve with those tested (KZ, CCA, TRN) is no where near what I had with Shure SE215.
> I have asked this question in the "help" part of the forum where I bellieve it belongs, but Im loking for a sub 100$ solution, so IO hope it is OK to ask here also.
> 
> ...


any closed pure BA earphone with dense filled in resin body will do the trick


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

slinbin said:


> I have happely acquired a few reccomendations from this thread. Thank you very much !
> BUT; while musical quality is very pleasent the amount of isolation I can acieve with those tested (KZ, CCA, TRN) is no where near what I had with Shure SE215.
> I have asked this question in the "help" part of the forum where I bellieve it belongs, but Im loking for a sub 100$ solution, so IO hope it is OK to ask here also.
> 
> ...



Tennmak Pro. Same design as SE215 and sound great as well if you prefer U shaped signature. For me, they're fantastic in terms of comfort and can isolation.


----------



## slinbin

FastAndClean said:


> any closed pure BA earphone with dense filled in resin body will do the trick


Yes ! that would appear to be a right choice.
But the IEM's I have acquired so far (CCA, KZ, QKZ, TRN) does not fit that bill:
I really woud appreciate suggestions.


----------



## slinbin

Dani157 said:


> Tennmak Pro. Same design as SE215 and sound great as well if you prefer U shaped signature. For me, they're fantastic in terms of comfort and can isolation.


Thank you, that is exactly the kind of help I was looking for.
They will be on my list


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 15, 2019)

slinbin said:


> Yes ! that would appear to be a right choice.
> But the IEM's I have acquired so far (CCA, KZ, QKZ, TRN) does not fit that bill:
> I really woud appreciate suggestions.


fiio fa1,
for 20$ more you can get NICEHCK HC5 5BA


----------



## slinbin

FastAndClean said:


> fiio fa1,
> for 20$ more you can get NICEHCK HC5 5BA


Nice 
That is worth investigating more (even if it is over 100$)
Thnks !


----------



## surya27895

I use trn v30 now, is it worth to buy cca c10 if i want an upgrade? Or there is any better option?

My budget is less than $50, already change the cable to trn 8 core and spinfit cp100 too


----------



## zazaboy

@DynamicEars  are they easy to drive I mean the tfz no.3?


----------



## DynamicEars

surya27895 said:


> I use trn v30 now, is it worth to buy cca c10 if i want an upgrade? Or there is any better option?
> 
> My budget is less than $50, already change the cable to trn 8 core and spinfit cp100 too



For me, I prefer ZS10 PRO, if you like mids, try to read about BQEYZ KB100, or ZS7. For me C10 is just average good, but technical abilites, sub bass is better on ZS10 PRO, soundstage also, and overall resolution, if you can stretch your budget until $100, get TFZ No3 this is crazy value and you will feel significant upgrade to your v30.



zazaboy said:


> @DynamicEars  are they easy to drive I mean the tfz no.3?


very easy to drive buddy, i was surprised too, just like old KZs, yeah they're that loud (newer KZs like ZSN, ZS10 PRO are much easier)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

surya27895 said:


> I use trn v30 now, is it worth to buy cca c10 if i want an upgrade? Or there is any better option?
> 
> My budget is less than $50, already change the cable to trn 8 core and spinfit cp100 too



If you prefer balanced signature (C10) then KB100 is excellent choice at $50


----------



## DynamicEars

Dani157 said:


> If you prefer balanced signature (C10) then KB100 is excellent choice at $50



KB100 for me technically better than C10, C10 is good, but just average good, nothing special for me. same mid bass bleed , but KB100 has better imaging, very precise, and smooth mature sounding, and KB100 mids, hard to beat at below $50 delicate, forward, smooth, quite clear


----------



## surya27895

DynamicEars said:


> For me, I prefer ZS10 PRO, if you like mids, try to read about BQEYZ KB100, or ZS7. For me C10 is just average good, but technical abilites, sub bass is better on ZS10 PRO, soundstage also, and overall resolution, if you can stretch your budget until $100, get TFZ No3 this is crazy value and you will feel significant upgrade to your v30.





Dani157 said:


> If you prefer balanced signature (C10) then KB100 is excellent choice at $50



Kb100 use 0.78 connector right? Does 0.75 connector wil fit on it?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

surya27895 said:


> Kb100 use 0.78 connector right? Does 0.75 connector wil fit on it?


It will.


----------



## DynamicEars

surya27895 said:


> Kb100 use 0.78 connector right? Does 0.75 connector wil fit on it?



yes it will, it's almost no differences. 0.03 just a dust size


----------



## holsen

Slater said:


> I was hoping that QR code too you to a webpage with more information. But alas, it’s just a link to TinHifi’s WeChat. Oh well, I tried. Guess we’ll just have to wait for more information...


Just posted.  They go on sale Thursday June 6


----------



## RvTrav

My impressions of the TRN X6.

When it comes to the X6 I think the first thing that has to be discussed is the Elephant in the room.  If you look at TRN’s promotional material it says “Painstakingly-tuned by audio professionals and musicians for the most neutral sound possible”.   I am rather cautious about promotional claims but in this case it appears TRN’s intention was to actually make a "Neutral" tuned earphone.  It is my understanding that their target was based on the Etymotic ER4SR.  I know that a discussion about what is “Neutral” will go around and around and not arrive at any definitive conclusion but I think it is safe to say that many in this hobby think of Etymotic when they think of a “Neutral” earphone and the ER4SR is Etymotic’s “Studio Reference” model.   So what is the Elephant in the room, it is the fact that most consumers prefer V shaped  tuning or a tuning that reflects the Harman curve over a “Neutral” tuned earphone.  The evidence for this is easy to see.  Most Chinese earphones have V shaped tuning which is understandable as their profits are based on volume so the majority rules.  Are there any other Chinese earphones currently advertising a budget earphone with “Neutral” tuning?  If there is I’m not aware of them and if they are advertising it are they actually tuning their earphones towards “Neutral”?  So if the majority prefer something other than “Neutral” why would TRN make a “Neutral” earphone?  Why because there are some who do like “Neutral” tuning and I believe there is almost no competition for a “Neutral” tuned earphone in the budget market. 

So when evaluating the TRN X6 it becomes a 2 step process. 

First do you like “Neutral” tuning? 

If no, then I would suggest this is not the earphone for you.  However you might want to check out the V30, IM1 Pro or IM2.

If yes, then the second step to consider is how does the TRN X6 do with all the other things like clarity, detail retrieval, soundstage etc.

So what do I hear when I listen to the X6.

Sub bass – the X6 presents the listener with very little to no sub bass.

Bass – the X6 is bass light to the degree that most would be unsatisfied with amount of bass presented.  The bass that you get is well textured and mid bass focused.  The bass does not bleed into the mids.

Mids – in my opinion this is where the X6 really shines.  The mids are forward making vocals very clear with both warmth and body.  With the X6 being bass light the tendance might be to try to increase bass by increasing volume.  If you do with the X6 mids become overdone.  With this earphone you must adjust your volume according the mids and the bass is what it is.

Treble – unlike the IM1 Pro that has well extended and very detailed treble, the X6 rolls off earlier and sacrifices some detail for warmth.  Where the IM1 Pro’s treble is more analytical the X6’s treble presents the listener with a relaxed treble that is free from sibilance and is not fatiguing.

Soundstage /Instrument separation – to me I find the soundstage of the X6 average.  However the relaxed bass does allow the mids and treble lots of room for good instrument separation.

So how did TRN do with their neutral earphone?  I wish I had the Etymotic ER4SR to make a direct comparison, it has been on my wish list for a long time, but I haven’t been able justify the cost. 

What I do have are the Hifiman RE400, Vivo XE800 and UiiSii Hi905 three earphones that fit into what I classify as neutral. 

The Hifiman RE400 give a little more bass, has a cable that I feel is very poor and the treble presentation lacks the smoothness of the X6.

The Vivo XE800 also has a little more bass and is a little brighter in the treble.  The build quality of the XE800 comes nowhere near the excellent build of the X6.  There are so many fake Vivo XE800s now that you would be taking a gamble as to whether you can get a genuine XE800.

The UiiSii Hi905 has slightly less bass than the X6.  Mids and treble have a lighter more airy presentation with a more analytical feel.   I prefer the X6 due to the fit, build quality, replaceable cable and fuller bodied mids and treble.

Conclusion

I think TRN were successful in producing a very good “Neutral” tuned earphone for the budget market.  Most people given an opportunity to listen the X6 would probably find it unusual especially if they have only experienced V shape tuned earphones.   For many big bass is a necessary element for them to enjoy an earphone so the X6 is not for them nor do I believe that it was intended for them.  If you are still readying at this point I assume that you have some interest in “Neutral” tuning or believe that the X6 will appeal to your particular taste in tuning.  I thank TRN for building an earphone that I find very enjoyable to listen to.  I hope others out there that have the X6 and are liking it will make their opinions known.  I realized long ago that my tastes in earphones often are not the same as the majority but I hope I am not unique in my enjoyment of the X6.


----------



## FastAndClean

RvTrav said:


> I wish I had the Etymotic ER4SR to make a direct comparison


i have ER4S with balanced cable, i made a comparison with X6, lets just say that the X6 cant hold a candle next to ER4S


----------



## Zelcroft

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My review of the *HillAudio ALTAIR *is up on headfi and my NO BS BLOG.
> 
> After having test around 100 different earphones in my life ranging from 5 to 700$, I can factually say that the Altair have the best construction I ever seen, touch and feel.
> 
> ...





They do look pretty gorgeous.


----------



## Denox123

There’s a new single DD by moondrop on alie express called “spaceship” its cheaper than the crescent, I’m buying it cause why not its just $20.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Have xiomi {Xiaomi?} redmi air dots coming in from Gearbest and AR E10s coming in from Massdrop. I'm excited. Any thoughts welcome


----------



## Slater

Fox2twenty said:


> Have xiomi {Xiaomi?} redmi air dots coming in from Gearbest...



The Pro or the regular? Lemme know how you like them. I’ve been eyeing both the non-Pro and Pro for a while now.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Slater said:


> The Pro or the regular? Lemme know how you like them. I’ve been eyeing both the non-Pro and Pro for a while now.


Hm... Looks like non pro


----------



## drawun

Do the ZSN are still the king of budget, less than 20USD budget IEM?



Fox2twenty said:


> Hm... Looks like non pro


That's Xiaomi Redmi Airdots(Redmi is actually their budget themed sub brand). They comes with physical button control and cheapest(and only black). Not to be confused be Xiaomi Mi Airdots Youth with touch sensitive control and their own AI incorporated so you have to deal with Chinese voice prompt during usage that cost almost double the Redmi's.
I believe the Airdots Pro look like the Apple Airpods. They come with stem.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jun 18, 2019)

While poking around on AliExpress, I came across this Audio Sense T180, which is the single balanced armature (Knowles RAF-32873) version of their T100 single dynamic driver earphone, that I recently bought.
It's difficult to tell, from just looking at the photo, whether the nozzle is as thin as the one on the T100.
So, I've ordered a set, to see if they sound as good, and are as comfortable to wear.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUD...phile-HiFi-Balanced-Armature/32982997571.html
.


----------



## Bartig

DBaldock9 said:


> While poking around on AliExpress, I came across this Audio Sense T180, which is the single balanced armature (Knowles RAF-32873) version of their T100 single dynamic driver earphone, that I recently bought.
> It's difficult to tell, from just looking at the photo, whether the nozzle is as thin as the one on the T100.
> So, I've ordered a set, to see if they sound as good, and are as comfortable to wear.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUD...phile-HiFi-Balanced-Armature/32982997571.html
> .


Nice! Very tempting.

Not been here for about a month. Does anyone have a link or own tips to great mid summer Ali sales? What not to overlook?


----------



## weedophile

*KZ ZSN Pro*
I've always beem curious abt the KZ ZSN and when the opportunity to land the ZSN Pro at a discounted price (coupons from the mobile app, yay!) and having read mixed reviews online, i told myself, "dang, why not give it a try?"

The KZ ZSN Pro sports 2 drivers, one BA and one DD hence its a hybrid with very solid body and faceplate. I got the black one with darker faceplate which imo, doesnt look as sleek as the ones with the silver plate. Does this affect the sound, hell yes! It alters my perception of the earpiece and when i put them on, i tell myself "dang, they dont look nice so it wont sound good"... Who am i kidding.

There are 2 vents that i can find on the body, one on the faceplate and one near the DD. Isolation is decent-good, not fantastic but it does its job.

Anw, the 2pin connector is the newer version, with the male protruding on the earpiece itself and the female being the cable. I order a non mic version and i got one with mic which i didnt use it, so i used the one that came with the KZ AS10. U can forcefully (not really) push it in and they work well enough. Reason for not using the stock cable is due to my perception that a mic will affect the sound. That again, is my perception.

So the sound. First of all, i need to put a disclaimer, i usually use IEMs on commute and at home, music preference is very liberal, any genres will do. Sound signature will be clear highs with good mids and light on bass.

So what do i think of the ZSN Pro? They have a very straight in ur face kind of music, depth is weird(?!), instruments separation is ok. Kind of V shaped, bass heavy and for someone who isnt treble sensitive, this is a ducking (just recently joked with my gf that i have a phobia of ducks xD) pair of treble cannons. They are just so loud - the highs. That said, they bring good clarity which i like but i couldnt listen to Foxy Shazam (they are pretty good btw, do check them out if u love Queen) Welcome to the Church of Rock and Roll album's first 2 track as they were super shouty.

So i was like, "damn, life is full of regrets and this is one of them" so i just chuck it on my desk for awhile. Then came one day i was like why not try something like putting a foam on (inspired by the Sony MH755). So i just tried removing the mesh, use a earbud foam, fold it into half from the side (make it 4 layers) and wrapped it over the earpiece (see below Fig. 1)

This tames the high a little and did i mention earlier the sound stage is pretty weird? The trebles were so near and the mids were more distant and the bass was also awkward so doing this not only lessen the trebles, i find the stage to be more linear.

Either way if u have only $10 to spend on a earpiece, just do urself a favour and get 3 Sony MH755. Or maybe just 2 with shipping Why 3? Because when one spoils, u got a backup. And what about the other? When ur other half picks them up for a ride they probably wont return it to u (didnt happened to me, but i can see this happening) so, yay! I dont hate it but i find the flaws outweigh the pros, and for the price i personally recommend the ED9 or even the EDR1.


Fig. 1
Sry for potato quality photos and collage xD


----------



## gourab1995

DBaldock9 said:


> While poking around on AliExpress, I came across this Audio Sense T180, which is the single balanced armature (Knowles RAF-32873) version of their T100 single dynamic driver earphone, that I recently bought.
> It's difficult to tell, from just looking at the photo, whether the nozzle is as thin as the one on the T100.
> So, I've ordered a set, to see if they sound as good, and are as comfortable to wear.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUD...phile-HiFi-Balanced-Armature/32982997571.html
> .



Wow that looks interesting, will have my ears out for that. So damn cheap. How?


----------



## 1clearhead

New kid "DIY" on the block review!

I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.

Link:
Post #24366


Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## AudioNoob

Can you share the taobao link?


----------



## drawun

1clearhead said:


> New kid "DIY" on the block review!
> 
> I am trying a new DIY earphone, which I bought through taobao: *HIFI BCD micro-drivers*.
> 
> ...


Just consolidated my purchase on Taobao. Wish I read this beforehand.


----------



## 1clearhead

AudioNoob said:


> Can you share the taobao link?


Try this link...
BCD X10 微动圈HIFI入耳式手机线控带麦K歌吃鸡耳机 https://a.m.taobao.com/i57954058422...46297_1560932628858.GoodsTitleURL.1&sm=2cd2ab (复制整段信息，打开手机淘宝可直接访问)


----------



## Fox2twenty

So I ordered the Redmi airdots, not the Airdots pro... Airdots pro is more expensive but older tech (4.2 instead of 5.0)


----------



## weedophile (Jun 19, 2019)

*KZ EDR1*
So to continue with the story of the KZ ZSN Pro, as i got the wrong cable with mic, i reached out to the seller and he agreed to send a replacement by placing an order for tips or whatever and he will send it together. Initially i thought "oh, he probably will be like Jim from NiceHCK where u place an order for the replacement item without paying, Jim will adjust the price of ur order before u pay for it" so i happily placed another order for the ZSN Pro, thinking he will do just that. Anw i purchase it on shopee, not AE.

After clearing the miscommunication, i looked through their store page and my grab app and i have another S$5 coupon and i'm like "let me find something that cost ard S$5" so i looked through and had the urge to order the new 16 core TRN cable (if anyone bought it, is it good? I dont need muscles on my upper ears, so lifting the 16 core cable is too much for them delicate soft bone)

So i continued looking through and wait, the KZ EDR1, i remb seeing people mention good things abt them. So i just added in a velcro cable management tape and with the coupon, i paid S$0.04 for both after the coupon.

As i already had a workable cable, i didnt track the delivery and when it arrived, i was still as excited and quickly unboxed it and have a go. So just a little abt the EDR1 is that it has a DD, opened back and... that's all. The first impression was pleasant, nice wide stage, decent isolation, good bass due to the open back and again, cannons on the trebles, baby. No not really, i just feel that the highs are too sharp for me, perhaps i am sensitive to trebles afterall xD Amongst the small sample of KZs i have, the only 2 that didnt disappoint me out of the box are the KZ AS10 and ED9 though the former has its own share of flaws (due to its price tag), and that's like 2/8. Maybe 3/8 (see below) that doesnt suit my taste and maybe not a small sample size after all (thanks to the community here, i guess). Good thing abt KZ is that they are really liquid as there are a lot of takers for pre-loved ones here in SG.

But as i kinda like the EDR1 (body is sleek) and its sound and the open back is something else, i thought of the MH755 (again) where they placed a small foam beneath the mesh to lighten the trebles, so i just flipped through my earbud foam and found the answer, the freaking round 'not useless anymore' foam that gets stuck with the foam after cutting (see fig. 2), halved if then half it again (u could say i quartered them xD) and push it under the mesh. The treble did became very bearable and when my gears sound good, i am happy. So i can say with the EDR1 (after the mod), i am a happy man.

For just S$3.70, make it S$4, and if u dont have the money so spend on expensive earphones and need one, just skip 2 ducking meals, hell 3 ducking meals even and get the EDR1.

Disclaimer: I cannot guarantee the longevity of the earpiece and health is wealth so please DO NOT skip ur meals for this EDR1.
Disclaimer 2: Who am i scapegoating, even if i dont frequent this place i will probably spend stupid money on _some_ KZs *again*

Fig.2 (the not so useless piece of something)


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Its possible that you are treble sensitive as edr1 is generally a warm iem. Also did yours come in a white box that you had to pull apart to open? The edr1 I have came in that packaging and already had a red foam stuck in it. I believe that slater recommend you pull it out to let it breath a bit. I never did, and for $3 It's a really good sounding iem. I was expecting some bass bloated veiled mids rolled off highs monstrosity. 

Anyway at least you can mod them to your preference. Good job!


----------



## gbrgbr

The **** was released more than 6 months ago. What are the odds of a updated **** being released ? (Maybe with better tonality/timber)

I'm thinking of getting a **** during the current sale. $17.25 is lowest afaik.


----------



## FastAndClean (Jun 20, 2019)

i purchased the Kinera Sif, lets see what they can do with single DD at 30$
the first review is out - https://thelittleaudiophile.wordpress.com/2019/06/19/kinera-sif/


----------



## Bartig

FastAndClean said:


> i purchased the Kinera Sif, lets see what they can do with single DD at 30$
> the first review is out - https://thelittleaudiophile.wordpress.com/2019/06/19/kinera-sif/


With that build quality, I'll just wait for your opinion first.


----------



## TeaCake (Jun 21, 2019)

Looking for an upgrade from banned V2 and i am trying to decide between Toneking Ninetails and the TFZ No. 3
Anybody has both and can suggests one over the other?
Thanks!!!


----------



## zedbg

TeaCake said:


> Looking for an upgrade from banned V2 and i am trying to decide between Toneking Ninetales and the TFZ No. 3
> Anybody has both and can suggests one over the other?
> Thanks!!!



Im in the same boat, would be great if someone can compare them.


----------



## highlightshadow

I just got a set of the TFZ No.3 - they're very impressive for sub 100


----------



## Slater

TeaCake said:


> Looking for an upgrade from banned V2 and i am trying to decide between Toneking Ninetales and the TFZ No. 3
> Anybody has both and can suggests one over the other?
> Thanks!!!





zedbg said:


> Im in the same boat, would be great if someone can compare them.



I don’t have both, so unfortunately I can’t compare them. But I do have the Nine Tail, which is a steal at $75. 

Remember that the Nine Tail has front and rear filters, allowing you to tailor the sound to your liking. That’s like having multiple IEMs in 1.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Can anybody please tell me the sound differences between the TRN IM1, IM1 Pro and the IM2,


----------



## Zerohour88

ShabtabQ said:


> Can anybody please tell me the sound differences between the TRN IM1, IM1 Pro and the IM2,



B9scrambler made a brief impression of a few TRN models:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1629#post-15018855


----------



## LifeOnMercury

HerrXRDS said:


> Those are listed for $140. Or I am missing something? Are they as good as Kanas Pro? Cause they cost as muchm


I prefer topaz over Kansas pro but this is just my personal opinion.
These two have really different sound signatures. Topaz is airy and straightforward with minimal colorations. Kanas pro sounds like you put a blur/soften filter over everything and the soundstage is a little congested. I’m not saying kanas pro sounds bad, actually many fellows love kanas pro’s warm and sweet sound. Yes kanas pro does sound a bit congested but in a good way - maybe I need to replace the word “congested” with “creamy”.
So, if all you care about is the vocal and you don’t want to figure out what other instruments are doing in the recording Kanas pro is right for you.
But if you want to clearly hear every part of the music topaz might be a better choice.


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got some of those on order - even though I didn't really like the look of the cable splitter that they used.
> Since I've got the MMCX version of the Magaosi MGS-BK50, I've pulled the tethered cable model out of my carry case, to make space for the BCD X10.



The HiFi BCD X10 earphones arrived in the mail today.
It turns out that the splitter is more compact that it appeared in the photos on eBay - so that's a good thing.
After switching to the larger silicone tips, I'm getting a good seal in my ears, without having to insert them uncomfortably deep.
Due to the length and shape of these earphones, they're the only ones in my collection that pretty much have to be worn with the cable down, in order to place them for best sound.
I've had them connected to my iBasso PB2 (dual OPA1622 op-amps), streaming New Orleans Jazz band "Tuba Skinny" videos (thanks to @Wyville for posting a video in the "IEM/Ear Bud Lounge" thread) from my Roku4 and PC.
Due to having a forward Midrange, it seemed like they may be a bit Bass-shy, but I went to https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php and verified that they have Bass that's sensed at 10Hz, and audible beginning at 20Hz.
While on that webpage, I listened to Left, Right, Center, & Twisted - to check for mis-wiring, and determined that the drivers are in-phase, but the wires to Tip and Ring1 are swapped.
Aside from the issue of cable noise (which would usually be isolated better if I could wear the cable over the ear), and the fact that they're labeled and wired backwards (L <-> R), these X10 really do have a clear, detailed sound.


----------



## gourab1995

Bcd x10 or sony mh 755 any votes/recommendations?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

gourab1995 said:


> Bcd x10 or sony mh 755 any votes/recommendations?


Looking forward to this. Although if judged purely from price point, then Mh755 is a no brainer for ₹500-700 as BCD will cost anything around twice that price when shipped to India.


----------



## gourab1995

Dani157 said:


> Looking forward to this. Although if judged purely from price point, then Mh755 is a no brainer for ₹500-700 as BCD will cost anything around twice that price when shipped to India.



True that. The bcd x10 are double in price compared to the mh755. Considering this is ultra budget. I will still consider them comparable.

Only sound wise how do the stand up against each other will be of interest. Given the mh755's inconvenience of getting a separate extended cable. Should add up to be very similar in price in the end.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

gourab1995 said:


> True that. The bcd x10 are double in price compared to the mh755. Considering this is ultra budget. I will still consider them comparable.
> 
> Only sound wise how do the stand up against each other will be of interest. Given the mh755's inconvenience of getting a separate extended cable. Should add up to be very similar in price in the end.



A good cable would barely set you down by ₹100-200. Still the price difference is significant. Although BCD doesn't follow Harman Target which mh755 follows. So ultimately it's a toss up between sonic preference and cost attached to it.


----------



## CoiL

FastAndClean said:


> i purchased the Kinera Sif, lets see what they can do with single DD at 30$
> the first review is out - https://thelittleaudiophile.wordpress.com/2019/06/19/kinera-sif/


Keep us updated! Want it as potential gift.


LifeOnMercury said:


> Kanas pro sounds like you put a *blur/soften filter over everything and the soundstage is a little congested.* I’m not saying kanas pro sounds bad, actually many fellows love kanas pro’s *warm and sweet sound.* Yes kanas pro *does sound a bit congested* but in a good way - maybe I need to replace the word “congested” with “creamy”.


WTH?
 I do not agree a bit! KPE has VERY clear and detailed sound and no congestion anywhere, neither in imaging or soundstage nor does it sound as warm-signature IEM. 

What are You using as source? Are You amping them properly (mA)? What tips do You use and do they slide down the nozzle?


----------



## archdawg (Jun 22, 2019)

I always wanted to check out the R...n... QT2 so when I saw them and the QT2S for less than 19€ on AE yesterday (no-brainer) I couldn't resist any longer and pulled the trigger on some red QT2S. Heck, I got my grey steampunk QT5 for about the same money two months ago and they've been my preferred sub-$20 IEMs since then.
So ... what's next? The Toneking Nine Tails look interesting, the TFZ No.3 no less but I guess Í'll wait a little longer until some more reviews and maybe comparisons come in; the next sale is never too far away anyway and who knows what the next week will yield, lol.


----------



## Wiljen

Kinera SIF and Status Audio IEM2x reviews will post this week.  Both are solid in their price ranges so worth a look.


----------



## Nimweth

archdawg said:


> I always wanted to check out the R...n... QT2 so when I saw them and the QT2S for less than 19€ on AE yesterday (no-brainer) I couldn't resist any longer and pulled the trigger on some red QT2S. Heck, I got my grey steampunk QT5 for about the same money two months ago and they've been my preferred sub-$20 IEMs since then.
> So ... what's next? The Toneking Nine Tails look interesting, the TFZ No.3 no less but I guess Í'll wait a little longer until some more reviews and maybe comparisons come in; the next sale is never too far away anyway and who knows what next week will yield, lol.


+1 for the Steampunk!


----------



## archdawg (Jun 22, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> +1 for the Steampunk!


Dunno if @crabdog (Crabbos) was the first reviewer who mentioned their steampunk aspect but I couldn't agree more - my steel-grey copies right in front of me look simply gorgeous and above that sound pretty amazing for their money. Best ~18€ spent in a good while but with the almost equally priced QT2 on their way now that could easily change.




 

(... on a 16-core HiFiHear cable - amazing combo)


----------



## Nimweth

I have the copper ones and they look great with the copper cable. They sound good too, (but they're banned!).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Anybody know anything of the 3003 from banned? $40 and looks good. The **** was a winner, and 6in1 is one of my favorites of all time. Already have purchased 2 iems and 2 earbuds in the past 4 days, and am waiting on a $40 coupon from ebay to buy KB100, so I am at defcon 3 right now. Cant buy nothing! They sure look nice though. Somebody should take one for the team and get one. :0


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> Anybody know anything of the 3003 from banned? $40 and looks good. The **** was a winner, and 6in1 is one of my favorites of all time. Already have purchased 2 iems and 2 earbuds in the past 4 days, and am waiting on a $40 coupon from ebay to buy KB100, so I am at defcon 3 right now. Cant buy nothing! They sure look nice though. Somebody should take one for the team and get one. :0


i bought 3 cables, two DD in ears and one earbud the last 5 days, i don't need them


----------



## LifeOnMercury

CoiL said:


> Keep us updated! Want it as potential gift.
> 
> WTH?
> I do not agree a bit! KPE has VERY clear and detailed sound and no congestion anywhere, neither in imaging or soundstage nor does it sound as warm-signature IEM.
> ...


My source is A&K sp1000 and I use the stock clear tips and the stock cable.
Thank you for reminding me of amping. I tried phatlab sassy2 and yup I partially agree with you. With the amp kpe does sound much more clear and detailed than pairing with sp1000 only. However I still feel kpe is a little bit congested/creamy and on the warm side. I couldn’t call a sound like this “VERY” clear though it IS fun and pleasant to listen to.
Maybe that’s because we have different references. Mine is the extremely clear er4xr. 
Anyway, kpe improves a lot with a proper amplification so now I can give it a 8/10 (used to be 6/10)


----------



## Veyska

Blah blah blah slow shipping and updates and potentially transferring systems, but according to AE the set of IEMs I ordered as a form factor experiment/comparison have been in-flight across the Pacific for five days now...  >->


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 22, 2019)

Veyska said:


> Blah blah blah slow shipping and updates and potentially transferring systems, but according to AE the set of IEMs I ordered as a form factor experiment/comparison have been in-flight across the Pacific for five days now...  >->



I had something " in flight" for three weeks once.  It arrived... lol.  Don't worry.


----------



## Veyska

mbwilson111 said:


> I had something " n flight" for three weeks once.  It arrived... lol.  Don't worry.


I'm not too worried, I was just hoping it would arrive before the current AE sale ends so I could decide what Bluetooth cable module I want to get (if any).    I love my IE 40 Pro, but they're custom-ended and not-cheap, which complicates things...


----------



## DBaldock9

DBaldock9 said:


> The HiFi BCD X10 earphones arrived in the mail today.
> It turns out that the splitter is more compact that it appeared in the photos on eBay - so that's a good thing.
> After switching to the larger silicone tips, I'm getting a good seal in my ears, without having to insert them uncomfortably deep.
> Due to the length and shape of these earphones, they're the only ones in my collection that pretty much have to be worn with the cable down, in order to place them for best sound.
> ...



I have discovered that with extended use (over night), the moisture buildup in the nozzles of the X10, reduces the output level of the earphones quite a lot.
After they've been left to dry out, they sound OK again.
This is similar to what happens when the filter material gets damp in the LZ A4 earphone nozzles.


----------



## durwood

DBaldock9 said:


> I have discovered that with extended use (over night), the moisture buildup in the nozzles of the X10, reduces the output level of the earphones quite a lot.
> After they've been left to dry out, they sound OK again.
> This is similar to what happens when the filter material gets damp in the LZ A4 earphone nozzles.



Speaking of which, I have discovered my UE triplefi's have severely reduced output, the damping filters on the BA's look ok, but either they have absorbed moisture or I have damaged the high BA's in both earphones. It is odd because both sides measure and sound identically wrong compared to other measurements I have seen. I don't know if there is any way to revive them.  I don't think there is any way to pull the dampers off without destroying them.


----------



## DBaldock9

durwood said:


> Speaking of which, I have discovered my UE triplefi's have severely reduced output, the damping filters on the BA's look ok, but either they have absorbed moisture or I have damaged the high BA's in both earphones. It is odd because both sides measure and sound identically wrong compared to other measurements I have seen. I don't know if there is any way to revive them.  I don't think there is any way to pull the dampers off without destroying them.



I just carefully lifted the grill on one of the X10 nozzles, and there's not any filter material between the driver and the grill.
And, glancing down the nozzle, the driver diaphragm looked shiny, like metal.


----------



## Veyska

Veyska said:


> IEM tip sizing is weird.  Swapped tips around on my **** for a while today since the stock ones were "eh"...  Remembered folks had suggested wide bores but couldn't get a good fit/seal with my S SpiralDots.  Dug up the cheap similarly shaped tips I'd picked up at a Daiso a few months back and the S didn't work either... but the M did (though it was a bit harder to insert).  Was all set to start being annoyed because maybe I'd bought the wrong size $piralDots... and then on a whim dug up a pair of M Starlines and those work quite well too never mind that with the ZSN/C10 I can't even get the blasted things to stay put.  *headscratch*
> 
> (Quick edit - FWIW, the slightly-narrower-bore-than-the-SpinFits Daiso tips do sound a bit better than the Starlines.   )





Slater said:


> I use Auvios, or grey Starlines. The stiffer silicone of the grey ones seems to stay on the nozzle better than the black Starlines.


Not Auvios/different-Starlines, but pretty sure it was based on your recommendation in some other thread that I picked up these Whirlwind tips (cheaper KZ ones, but it was a test run) and hey look M Whirlwinds fit better *and* sound better than the cheap Daiso tips and Starlines both.  :-D  (Must be an insertion depth thing with sizing, the closest any of my other IEMs have come to M tips working was the IE 40 Pro and even there the S were noticeably better...)

One minor complication as a result though, I'm now having second thoughts about the Tin Audio T2s sitting in my cart on AE...  Was pondering getting them alongside one of the TRN Bluetooth cables to hedge my bets in case the "same general form factor as the IE 40 Pro" Tennmak Pros didn't work out one way or another (get here already nuisance package) since while I could get the **** comfortable and stable for sitting I never could get them solid enough I'd consider them for Bluetooth/walking with but now with the Whirlwinds...  <-<  (Don't get me wrong, I'm still interested in the T2s - if I hadn't checked the Sales forum on a whim the same day someone posted the IE 40 Pro I bought I'd have already bought a pair.  I'm just not sure I'm *sufficiently* interested, even at 30$, now that I've Whirlwind-ed the DT6s.)


----------



## mbwilson111

Veyska said:


> I'm still interested in the T2s - if I hadn't checked the Sales forum on a whim the same day someone posted the IE 40 Pro I bought I'd have already bought a pair. I'm just not sure I'm *sufficiently* interested, even at 30$, now that I've Whirlwind-ed the DT6s.)



There will be other sales ahead.  By then there may be something that you are even more interested in.  Nothing is a "must have."   Too many choices for that to be true.


----------



## Slater

Veyska said:


> ...I could get the XXX comfortable and stable for sitting I never could get them solid enough I'd consider them for Bluetooth/walking with but now with the Whirlwinds...
> 
> ...I'm just not sure I'm *sufficiently* interested, even at 30$, now that I've Whirlwind-ed the XXX.)



Neat, I’ll have to give the whirlwind a try on those


----------



## TeaCake (Jun 24, 2019)

Slater said:


> I don’t have both, so unfortunately I can’t compare them. But I do have the Nine Tail, which is a steal at $75.
> 
> Remember that the Nine Tail has front and rear filters, allowing you to tailor the sound to your liking. That’s like having multiple IEMs in 1.


Thanks @Slater I chose the 9tail at $75 at the very last 5 minutes before the sale ended.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jun 24, 2019)

TeaCake said:


> Thanks @Slater I chose the 9tail at $75 at the very last 5 minutes before the sale ended.




You will enjoy it.  Love mine.

You were lucky you could get your order through in the last five minutes.   I kept getting this for about 3 hours before I finally got it to go through.

*Payment failed*
Reason: System error.
Suggestion: The system is busy. Please try again.


Try again
--------------------------

Did anyone else have this problem?

When I first tried there were about 10 hours remaining.  I tried several times over and hour and then finally left it for a couple of hours.  Tried again... one more failure... then it worked.


----------



## dharmasteve

highlightshadow said:


> I just got a set of the TFZ No.3 - they're very impressive for sub 100



Excellent IEM. Did you find the bass opened up after a few days?


----------



## highlightshadow

Still in the low number of hours so far .... was away this weekend but been working through tips mostly to find some that didn't cause discomfort .... seem to have settled once again on Spinfit (they just work for me more than any other)
But they're thoroughly enjoyable .... the bass definitely seems to have settled - initially thought they were a little boomy at times but the bass now feels a little more controlled than it did.

The stock cable (on the resin version) is extremely nasty though - just don't like how it catches and tangles - considering upgrade to the TFZ TC-3 (included with the Ti version)


----------



## TeaCake (Jun 24, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> You will enjoy it.  Love mine.
> 
> You were lucky you could get your order through in the last five minutes.   I kept getting this for about 3 hours before I finally got it to go through.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Well, mine was too easy... it actually went too fast... It did not even ask me to enter my cvv... It always does before...


----------



## dharmasteve (Jun 24, 2019)

highlightshadow said:


> Still in the low number of hours so far .... was away this weekend but been working through tips mostly to find some that didn't cause discomfort .... seem to have settled once again on Spinfit (they just work for me more than any other)
> But they're thoroughly enjoyable .... the bass definitely seems to have settled - initially thought they were a little boomy at times but the bass now feels a little more controlled than it did
> The stock cable (on the resin version) is extremely nasty though - just don't like how it catches and tangles - considering upgrade to the TFZ TC-3 (included with the Ti version)




Re: TFZ No.3
I've ordered the ISN Audio S16 balanced cable, for use with my FiiO M9, from Penon Audio. I think I should have got the C16 as the silver may be a bit less warm. It's a big heavy cable but they do 8  core ones as well. I do agree the stock cable is a bit underwhelming but it does sound good. So will post my comments in a week or so.


----------



## highlightshadow

I really don't think my hearing is up to discerning differences in cables .... given it takes time to switch between them it's hard to know whether you're hearing differences or just believing you are...

Certainly i only have single-ended sources right now. I'm just enjoying the sound of the No.3's They're a very enjoyable set. Be nice to hear several sets back to back of different types to hear the differences but i cannot afford that luxury


----------



## dharmasteve

highlightshadow said:


> I really don't think my hearing is up to discerning differences in cables .... given it takes time to switch between them it's hard to know whether you're hearing differences or just believing you are...
> 
> Certainly i only have single-ended sources right now. I'm just enjoying the sound of the No.3's They're a very enjoyable set. Be nice to hear several sets back to back of different types to hear the differences but i cannot afford that luxury



It'll be impossible for me to check either with only the one cable, but I will post whether it sounds different to the stock single ended cable at equivalent volume levels. I've no idea what it will sound like...I hope it sounds good.


----------



## harry501501 (Jun 24, 2019)

Wiljen said:


> Kinera SIF and Status Audio IEM2x reviews will post this week.  Both are solid in their price ranges so worth a look.



I'll be honest, there are things to like about the Status Audio 2x, it's got a great cable (albeit not detachable), great fit, sounds got good balance and decent detail levels, surprisingly good bass (very quick) but there's something messy about the treble that is uneven and splashy that spoils what could have been a very good £30 earphone. Don't get me wrong it adds a bit of air to the sound and opens it up but can be fatiguing and some songs can sound very uneven.


----------



## harry501501

Spent last hour trying to compare the CCA C10 and the ZS10 PRO. Fit wise the ZS10 is a bit more secure and comfier with it's longer nozzle... but it's not that much of a difference to say it's better, just that i prefer it. I like the plate of the ZS10 P, looks very striking.

Sound wise they are more similar than different but there are noticeable differences, tho small. They both share the same overall signature but the ZS10 Pro has a bit more weight behind it. It also has bit more treble energy and extension which gives it a bit more air and sparkle resulting in tiny bit more micro detail (I can hear this in vocals especially as they bring out bit more grit and detail, in fact vocals are the best I've heard out of the KZs I have). The C10 is def smoother from upper mids upwards. Soundstage very similar width, the C10 perhaps a smidgen wider. The slightly brighter and weightier sound of the ZS10 Pro does give it a bit more depth and scale. Bass depth and weight very similar, with the ZS10 Pro again having a touch more attack.

My preference... the ZS10 Pro. I prefer it's aesthetics and even though I'm normally more fond of a smoother signature it somehow works with th ZS10 Pro. A tad more treble tho could have ruined it a la the ZS6. It just avoids things like sibilance of which I'm yet to experience.


----------



## highlightshadow

dharmasteve said:


> It'll be impossible for me to check either with only the one cable, but I will post whether it sounds different to the stock single ended cable at equivalent volume levels. I've no idea what it will sound like...I hope it sounds good.



Been struggling a little with fit on the No.3's .... tried a bunch of tips .... found the killer ones.... Symbio W's (with Spinfit CP145 a close 2nd)  .... balanced things out nicely.... bass is feeling much tighter but with a little more sub-bass oomph


----------



## Wiljen

harry501501 said:


> I'll be honest, there are things to like about the Status Audio 2x, it's got a great cable (albeit not detachable), great fit, sounds got good balance and decent detail levels, surprisingly good bass (very quick) but there's something messy about the treble that is uneven and splashy that spoils what could have been a very good £30 earphone. Don't get me wrong it adds a bit of air to the sound and opens it up but can be fatiguing and some songs can sound very uneven.



Sounds like exactly what I thought too - good until the treble and then reminds me a lot of the TRN v80


----------



## dharmasteve

highlightshadow said:


> Been struggling a little with fit on the No.3's .... tried a bunch of tips .... found the killer ones.... Symbio W's (with Spinfit CP145 a close 2nd)  .... balanced things out nicely.... bass is feeling much tighter but with a little more sub-bass oomph



Hi there

Where did you get the Symbio W tips. I end up buying cheapos on Amazon but would like some quality tips
Steve


----------



## NeonHD

I think I might've just found the perfect solution to organize all my IEM heads, eartips, and cables. All in one box. 

Link to the item if you wanna buy it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Plas...-Box-Case-Craft-Organizer-Beads/254238672093?


----------



## Wiljen

NeonHD said:


> I think I might've just found the perfect solution to organize all my IEM heads, eartips, and cables. All in one box.
> 
> Link to the item if you wanna buy it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Plas...-Box-Case-Craft-Organizer-Beads/254238672093?




Wait until you've been at it awhile - you'll be buying those by the gross.


----------



## harry501501

Wiljen said:


> Sounds like exactly what I thought too - good until the treble and then reminds me a lot of the TRN v80



A real shame as they were nearly on to something. TRN V80... possibly the worst earphone i have in my collection, just awful. I feel for people who pay nearly £40 on Amazon for it. If only they knew how much better there is for less... there's a reason it's only £15 on Alie.


NeonHD said:


> I think I might've just found the perfect solution to organize all my IEM heads, eartips, and cables. All in one box.
> 
> Link to the item if you wanna buy it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Plas...-Box-Case-Craft-Organizer-Beads/254238672093?



LOL, I've basically got a big see thru plastic box and all my IEMs in small plastic bags thrown in. Then I've got a cardboard box with about 200 sets of tips thrown in (and not in pairs... literally just thrown in). It's a pain in the ass when i go to sell items and have to go on to Amazon or review pages to see exactly what type of tips they came with. I have all the boxes and accessories though stored away safely for resale.


----------



## chinmie

harry501501 said:


> A real shame as they were nearly on to something. TRN V80... possibly the worst earphone i have in my collection, just awful. I feel for people who pay nearly £40 on Amazon for it. If only they knew how much better there is for less... there's a reason it's only £15 on Alie.
> 
> 
> LOL, I've basically got a big see thru plastic box and all my IEMs in small plastic bags thrown in. Then I've got a cardboard box with about 200 sets of tips thrown in (and not in pairs... literally just thrown in). It's a pain in the ass when i go to sell items and have to go on to Amazon or review pages to see exactly what type of tips they came with. I have all the boxes and accessories though stored away safely for resale.



i never use the included stock tips and just store it in their boxes. easier if i want to re-sell them


----------



## boblauer

chinmie said:


> i never use the included stock tips and just store it in their boxes. easier if i want to re-sell them


That's what I do, I have a plastic fishing tackle box for tips and 3 plastic craft organizers for iem's, earbuds and cables.


----------



## highlightshadow

dharmasteve said:


> Hi there
> 
> Where did you get the Symbio W tips. I end up buying cheapos on Amazon but would like some quality tips
> Steve


https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/mandarines-symbio-eartips.html


----------



## dharmasteve

highlightshadow said:


> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/mandarines-symbio-eartips.html


Excellent I will order these. Thanks.
Steve


----------



## CoiL

LifeOnMercury said:


> My source is A&K sp1000 and I use the stock clear tips and the stock cable.
> Thank you for reminding me of amping. I tried phatlab sassy2 and yup I partially agree with you. With the amp kpe does sound much more clear and detailed than pairing with sp1000 only. However I still feel kpe is a little bit congested/creamy and on the warm side. I couldn’t call a sound like this “VERY” clear though it IS fun and pleasant to listen to.
> Maybe that’s because we have different references. Mine is the extremely clear er4xr.
> Anyway, kpe improves a lot with a proper amplification so now I can give it a 8/10 (used to be 6/10)


Well, I think it is not because of different references but about describing IEM overall sound, which, if You read reviews and impressions about KPE, is nothing like congested/creamy and warm side. Some call them even bright-sounding and bass light, which don`t translate into warm IEM at all. But YMMV and I`m fine with that. 
Just curious, how much playtime has your KPE had till now? Belive or not in burn-in but this was 2nd IEM in my experience where playtime affected sound and about 90+h it settled down but experience vs. OOTB was very different.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Best new headphone on the market? Holy snappers!

Head-fi / The Contraptionist


  ​


----------



## CoFire

NeonHD said:


> I think I might've just found the perfect solution to organize all my IEM heads, eartips, and cables. All in one box.
> 
> Link to the item if you wanna buy it: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Plas...-Box-Case-Craft-Organizer-Beads/254238672093?



That's awesome but only a temporary solution unless you delete your account and stop reading anything audio after reading this comment!

I dig it. I use small part storage cases from Home Depot. They have removable walls so the compartments can be adjusted a tad.


----------



## FastAndClean

NeonHD said:


>


i see a masterpiece here, it is a little bit shy in that box but when you try it, you know there is ceramic in it


----------



## eclein

Lots of good budget IEMS these days, recently got A10, IM2, ZS10 PRO, but my favorite so far is the Tin Hifi T3!
Comfortable, non fatiguing, everything sounds good.......anybody else hooked on the T3’s??


----------



## NeonHD

harry501501 said:


> LOL, I've basically got a big see thru plastic box and all my IEMs in small plastic bags thrown in. Then I've got a cardboard box with about 200 sets of tips thrown in (and not in pairs... literally just thrown in). It's a pain in the ass when i go to sell items and have to go on to Amazon or review pages to see exactly what type of tips they came with. I have all the boxes and accessories though stored away safely for resale.



Lol yeah I feel you. That box is just only the surface, I have plenty more eartips which are stored in this other plastic case.






And then everything else (earphone cases, unused IEMs, more eartips) is jam-packed into this headphone pouch:






I also like to keep a ton of earphone boxes, some empty and some with the earphones in it, in my drawer for future resale opportunities.


----------



## PhonoPhi

B9Scrambler said:


> Best new headphone on the market? Holy snappers!
> 
> Head-fi / The Contraptionist
> 
> ​


It would be great to compare it with its  clone - CCA A10.


----------



## B9Scrambler

PhonoPhi said:


> It would be great to compare it with its  clone - CCA A10.



Agreed, though I won't be the one to do it. Have no intention of covering anything new for a while. I'm sure someone awesome will be sure to post that comparo at some point, and probably soon too


----------



## ironbrewer

So I went in on the Drop deal on Alpha Delta D6. I received the IEM's this weekend. That took a long time. Anyway they have a lose connection or short in the jack. I emailed Drop and they said thats great Alpha Delta has a warranty. In other words, good luck with that. I guess I will see how good Alpha Delta is with warranty claims. I have an email in to them.


----------



## Slater

ironbrewer said:


> So I went in on the Drop deal on Alpha Delta D6...Anyway they have a lose connection or short in the jack. I emailed Drop and they said thats great Alpha Delta has a warranty. In other words, good luck with that.



Yet another reason why I don’t buy from Massdrop.


----------



## DBaldock9

Does anyone else who bought the KB Ear F1 earphones - have the problem that one of them stops working after a couple of minutes?
I'm not sure what the issue is - connector, wiring, or the driver.


----------



## Bartig

DBaldock9 said:


> Does anyone else who bought the KB Ear F1 earphones - have the problem that one of them stops working after a couple of minutes?
> I'm not sure what the issue is - connector, wiring, or the driver.


That sounds like a tiiiiiiny problem.


----------



## Veyska

Dani157 said:


> Got my Tennmak Pro and Piano earheads for a combined cost of $22. And honestly, I'm a bit blown away by them. I'm favouring Pro over Piano simply due to fit. Pro is so snug and light.
> 
> Initial Impressions -
> Pro sound balanced to me with lush bass and very slightly rolled off highs. Mids are thick and nice. Think they actually might have a U shaped signature but need to listen more to ascertain it. And they have power and slam to their output. Very fun to listen.


The Tennmak Pro I'd ordered went from "in a plane over the Pacific for a week" to "in my mailbox" with no intermediate updates and they are definitely well endowed in the lower end.  The fit is quite nice though, which nicely confirms my suspicions about the general form factor based on how well my Sennheiser IE 40 Pro fit, and while I prefer a brighter signature I'm reasonably amenable to a wide range of signatures as long as they're reasonably cohesive and not too lopsided.  Now to wait for my MMCX Bluetooth cable so I can figure which pair of IEMs will become my walking pair and which will be my backup.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Anyone know a good vendor for a real H755? I need shipping to USA. I understand there are a ton of fakes. eBay would be fine. Also is the H750


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Anyone know a good vendor for a real H755? I need shipping to USA. I understand there are a ton of fakes. eBay would be fine. Also is the H750



spasears (or maybe it's spassears) on ebay


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

waveriderhawaii said:


> Anyone know a good vendor for a real H755? I need shipping to USA. I understand there are a ton of fakes. eBay would be fine. Also is the H750


There is a seller from Japan selling them on Ebay.

Nobody I know mentioned the 1 foot long cord. What? Does anyone know of an 3.5mm aux extension cord that is neutral and doesnt ruin or change the sound?


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> There is a seller from Japan selling them on Ebay.
> 
> Nobody I know mentioned the 1 foot long cord. What? Does anyone know of an 3.5mm aux extension cord that is neutral and doesnt ruin or change the sound?



Everyone has mentioned the short cord and why it was made like that.  People have posted photos of extension cords, and recable projects in several threads.  You should head over to the 755 thread.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Slater said:


> spasears (or maybe it's spassears) on ebay



TY Slater. You deserve and award for being so helpful. I am assuming you mean this guy? I see eardio.com has them too for the same price but I am not sure about them.


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> TY Slater. You deserve and award for being so helpful. I am assuming you mean this guy?



yeah, that's the guy


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Eardio is good. I ordered mine from him and had them next day.


----------



## MrMajony

waveriderhawaii said:


> Anyone know a good vendor for a real H755? I need shipping to USA. I understand there are a ton of fakes. eBay would be fine. Also is the H750


ebay sellers that sell original mh755 : Kanoya,electronhero,bestneed_3c,macpart168,xirui_01,spassear
just do not buy black color, they are mostly fake


----------



## Bartig

Just pleeaase keep in mind the horrible short and noisy cable. Yes, the sound on the MH755 is great, but the cable prevents listening to them for me at all time.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Bartig said:


> Just pleeaase keep in mind the horrible short and noisy cable. Yes, the sound on the MH755 is great, but the cable prevents listening to them for me at all time.


You can always recable


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Just pleeaase keep in mind the horrible short and noisy cable. Yes, the sound on the MH755 is great, but the cable prevents listening to them for me at all time.



You have see the photo of mine, right?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1183#post-14942681


----------



## chinmie (Jun 27, 2019)

Bartig said:


> Just pleeaase keep in mind the horrible short and noisy cable. Yes, the sound on the MH755 is great, but the cable prevents listening to them for me at all time.





SiggyFraud said:


> You can always recable



or make it detachable



Spoiler











i still think the best way to use the MH755 in it's original form is with a bluetooth dongle.. just as it was originally intended to be used


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Veyska said:


> The Tennmak Pro I'd ordered went from "in a plane over the Pacific for a week" to "in my mailbox" with no intermediate updates and they are definitely well endowed in the lower end.  The fit is quite nice though, which nicely confirms my suspicions about the general form factor based on how well my Sennheiser IE 40 Pro fit, and while I prefer a brighter signature I'm reasonably amenable to a wide range of signatures as long as they're reasonably cohesive and not too lopsided.  Now to wait for my MMCX Bluetooth cable so I can figure which pair of IEMs will become my walking pair and which will be my backup.



Even I'm using it as my gym/traveling pair. Found them perfect for this. Will now pair them with BT20s. After a week or so, they settle down and sound U shaped to me. For $12 I am very happy with it's performance. Hope you like them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> While poking around on AliExpress, I came across this Audio Sense T180, which is the single balanced armature (Knowles RAF-32873) version of their T100 single dynamic driver earphone, that I recently bought.
> It's difficult to tell, from just looking at the photo, whether the nozzle is as thin as the one on the T100.
> So, I've ordered a set, to see if they sound as good, and are as comfortable to wear.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUD...phile-HiFi-Balanced-Armature/32982997571.html
> .


Man....after a long hiatus I decide to came back to talk and ask questions about this VERY promising AUDIOSENSE company. 
They do TOTL 8BA uiem that begin to gain attention among audiophile. 
I will most likely try the T180 and T300. can't believe a triple knowles drivers is priced this low. 
I ask them lot of questions about REAL knowles drivers, and they say they even collaborate with Knowles to have customize driver.
They share me this pic that tell alot:


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Man....after a long hiatus I decide to came back to talk and ask questions about this VERY promising AUDIOSENSE company.
> They do TOTL 8BA uiem that begin to gain attention among audiophile.
> I will most likely try the T180 and T300. can't believe a triple knowles drivers is priced this low.
> I ask them lot of questions about REAL knowles drivers, and they say they even collaborate with Knowles to have customize driver.
> They share me this pic that tell alot:



I'm listening.. tell me more about Audiosense. $300 isn't cheap but 8 knowles BAs at that price is crazy. Would like to hear about the T300 also


----------



## loomisjohnson

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Man....after a long hiatus I decide to came back to talk and ask questions about this VERY promising AUDIOSENSE company.
> They do TOTL 8BA uiem that begin to gain attention among audiophile.
> I will most likely try the T180 and T300. can't believe a triple knowles drivers is priced this low.
> I ask them lot of questions about REAL knowles drivers, and they say they even collaborate with Knowles to have customize driver.
> They share me this pic that tell alot:


the audiosense as20 were among the first hybirds i bought ($50 or so) and are still very credible + build quality was extremely good. not surprised that this new model is well received--they seem to be a very together company


----------



## harry501501

Tell you  what, I'm really enjoying the ZS10 PROs. Bass is delicious! There's been quite a few times I've heard some bass notes thinking there's that fuzzy static-y noise resonating and there's a fault with them... only to work out I'm hearing a much more accurate bass response. Same with lower keyboard notes. Bass notes 'bounce' and decay so so naturally, can be delightfully thick and 'fat' one minute and speedy and precise the next. It was the exact same with certain lead vocals... I'm hearing clearer vibrato, growl and grit in certain lead vocalists i hadn't noticed before.


----------



## Bartig

SiggyFraud said:


> You can always recable


Maybe YOU can. I've got two left hands.

With three fingers each.

And the thumb in the middle.


----------



## mbwilson111

Bartig said:


> Maybe YOU can. I've got two left hands.
> 
> With three fingers each.
> 
> And the thumb in the middle.



I am lucky...I  have a husband who will does the recabling (and bud making) for me.  I understand what needs to be done but my hands are defective.


----------



## harry501501 (Jun 27, 2019)

So I've wanted to do this for a long while but never had the time. I'm going to be comparing the CCA C10 OOTB with my older set which has at the very least 100 hours of pink noise/music burn in. This won't do anything to solve that age old audiophile debate but I've read on many reviews that 100+ hours did a lot to the OOTB sound signature, most saying a smoother sound.

I really wasn't expecting any change as I've never really bought in to burn-in apart from brain burn in... but with the C10 anyway... there's a MASSIVE change. In a nutshell the first thing i noticed is volume. Burnie I was listening at 60% volume on my DAC. With OOTB I had to go to 75-80% for same level.

BASS

OOTB - very weak, close to anaemic. Very dry and thin... tho you kinda hear some similar depth in sub notes albeit very strained.
Burnie - stronger, much more pronounced and forward and well fuller

MIDS -

OOTB - thinner but at this point as the bass is weaker they are actually slightly clearer believe it or not. Detail is easier to spot for this same reason, albeit still a more brittle softer mids.
Burnie - thicker and that bass is making them much smoother and they've more weight behind notes, especially vocals. I'm actually noticing a good bit of over emphasis from teh bass which actually is bleeding more in to the lower mids than I'd noticed before. Still the fuller sound is more satisfying and natural. Mids are definitely pushed slightly more forward now.

TREBLE -

OOTB - Again pretty thin sounding but without that big bass change still to happen they sound cleaner and clearer, more airy. Cymbals sounding especially realistic at this stage. I'm not noticing any brightness at this stage
Burnie - Follows suit from mids, bit fuller, everything has more weight behind it giving instruments a bit more of an organic sound.. Some overall bass bleed is hiding detail a little (and i mean a little).

Soundstage - very similar in width depth. The oldie sounding more airy cos of that lack of bass, burnie having more scale due to that better volume (helped by the bass)

Conclusion

Well in the case of the CCA C10 there's obvious improvements over time. As i said, a more fuller, smoother sound. Everything just sounds more natural, but there is some bass bleed that does make them less airy... but that's always going to be the case with mids and treble given more room to dominate and breath. Bass makes the biggest change, much more elevated.

Would the OOTB sound put some people off... a clear yes. You may be led to believe that there's something wrong with the earphone due to the tinny, rattly bass which has little to no strength or definition.

Hopefully some of you might find this little experiment fun to read.


----------



## jwong

mbwilson111 said:


> I am lucky...I  have a husband who will does the recabling (and bud making) for me.  I understand what needs to be done but my hands are defective.



Do you loan out your panda's services?


----------



## mbwilson111

jwong said:


> Do you loan out your panda's services?



Not usually.


----------



## Broquen

harry501501 said:


> So I've wanted to do this for a long while but never had the time. I'm going to be comparing the CCA C10 OOTB with my older set which has at the very least 100 hours of pink noise/music burn in. This won't do anything to solve that age old audiophile debate but I've read on many reviews that 100+ hours did a lot to the OOTB sound signature, most saying a smoother sound.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting any change as I've never really bought in to burn-in apart from brain burn in... but with the C10 anyway... there's a MASSIVE change. In a nutshell the first thing i noticed is volume. Burnie I was listening at 60% volume on my DAC. With OOTB I had to go to 75-80% for same level.
> 
> ...



Finally someone has done the test! Thank you for the effort and review! In fact, I'm pretty convinced that burn in affects more BAs than DDs and that the burn-in process can last for many, many hours. I like a lot more now some of my IEMs than OOTB, but I noticed specially with NCM NC5v2. These have hundreds of hours of listening and from the bass notes to the cymbals, never sounded as organic and natural. Not so many time ago I was telling to @superuser1 that cymbals sounded to me a bit "white", as if it lacked a bit of "natural" coloration (don't know how to say it better), -although it had already improved noticeably since the first listening-. In the last months, it has improved a bit more and now, when I do some reset with neutral IEMs from time to time, am unable to perceive it again.


----------



## Slater (Jun 27, 2019)

Bartig said:


> Maybe YOU can. I've got two left hands.
> 
> With three fingers each.
> 
> And the thumb in the middle.





jwong said:


> Do you loan out your panda's services?



If you’re in the US, I can do it (with different cable, foam modded, mmcx, balanced, etc). Hit me up on PM if interested.


----------



## HerrXRDS

I'm surprised the AKG earbuds that come with Samsung phones aren't more popular here. I find myself grabbing them over most of the IEMs in this list that I own and even more expensive flavors. They may not be the most capable of the bunch, but I find the tunning very pleasant. These "free" earbuds made me regret buying many, many IEMs.


----------



## CoFire

harry501501 said:


> So I've wanted to do this for a long while but never had the time. I'm going to be comparing the CCA C10 OOTB with my older set which has at the very least 100 hours of pink noise/music burn in. This won't do anything to solve that age old audiophile debate but I've read on many reviews that 100+ hours did a lot to the OOTB sound signature, most saying a smoother sound.
> 
> I really wasn't expecting any change as I've never really bought in to burn-in apart from brain burn in... but with the C10 anyway... there's a MASSIVE change. In a nutshell the first thing i noticed is volume. Burnie I was listening at 60% volume on my DAC. With OOTB I had to go to 75-80% for same level.
> 
> ...



The test is not over. You have burn I the OOTB iem under the same conditions and do a comparison again to see if burn in closes the gap. Otherwise people will just  comment on iem variability, plus I think this is a great opportunity.


----------



## CoFire

Can someone please give me the 5 step method to maximizing my savings on Aliexpress?

I'm interested in a couple IEMs and if I can chip away at the prices, I may pick them up.

Many thanks, my wallet thanks you but it also acknowledges it wouldn't be in this dilemma without you!

And yes, I ask here because this is the si sub $100 IEM thread so in my mind, that means Aliexpress and similar avenues.

Many thanks.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

CoFire said:


> Can someone please give me the 5 step method to maximizing my savings on Aliexpress?
> 
> I'm interested in a couple IEMs and if I can chip away at the prices, I may pick them up.
> 
> ...


Download the mobile app. Collect Aliexpress coins everyday. Just have to log in and collect your 16 coins and then log out.  Wait for big sale. Grab the $5 off $50 coupon that is given every sale. Cash in 1000 coins for the $10 off $69 coupon. Search stores to see if they are having a $6 off every $65 promotion on top of the sale price. Also search them to see what their store coupons are. They stack with the $5 or $10 coupon. There are also $2 off $10 coupons that cost 200 coins that can be useful for cheaper items.


----------



## jwong (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm not sure how useful the mobile app really is (for prices that is, not coin gathering). The prices sometimes come up slightly less, but on the desktop side I usually use a cashback site for 3% or more back which usually is more than the discount. But I do check it out on the app just to make sure.


----------



## Slater

jwong said:


> I'm not sure how useful the mobile app really is (for prices that is, not coin gathering). The prices sometimes come up slightly less, but on the desktop side I usually use a cashback site for 3% or more back which usually is more than the discount. But I do check it out on the app just to make sure.



The app is the only way to get coins.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> The app is the only way to get coins.


I also believe the coupons are only available on mobile also. since you need to exchange coins for them. I believe you can use the coupons on PC, but you need the app to get them.


----------



## DynamicEars

seriously?? long time user of aliexpress but I didn't aware about this coin-mining games.


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> seriously?? long time user of aliexpress but I didn't aware about this coin-mining games.



You can play games and do various tasks to win not only coins but coupons as well. And on top of that, the mobile app always seems to have a better price vs the website. I rarely use the website anymore.


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> You can play games and do various tasks to win not only coins but coupons as well. And on top of that, the mobile app always seems to have a better price vs the website. I rarely use the website anymore.



You still need the site for admin purposes. Its quite a pain to do it on the app as opposed to the desktop. 

Its so much easier to organise the wishlist and shopping cart items on the desktop site.


----------



## NeonHD

Excuse me, but what the F*CK....


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> Excuse me, but what the F*CK....



that's about right. just answer "yes" on both questions


----------



## DynamicEars

NeonHD said:


> Excuse me, but what the F*CK....



well, i ejaculated more with iems than girls


----------



## BubbaJay

I'm a headphone guy but every now and then I find a chi-fi iem I want to try and this time its the Simgot MT3.  I have to say I like it more than the Tin Hifi T2 which was my favorite sub $100 iem.  The MT3 has a nice bass presence with clean mids and highs and a better soundstage than the T2.  I know it costs about $20 more than the T2 and for me its well worth it.  I actually listen to it over my headphones sometimes for a change of pace, not saying it's better because it's not but it is a fun little iem.  Anyone wanting a good all around iem for under $100 the Simgot MT3 is a fine choice in the crowded chi-fi market.


----------



## Nimweth

BubbaJay said:


> I'm a headphone guy but every now and then I find a chi-fi iem I want to try and this time its the Simgot MT3.  I have to say I like it more than the Tin Hifi T2 which was my favorite sub $100 iem.  The MT3 has a nice bass presence with clean mids and highs and a better soundstage than the T2.  I know it costs about $20 more than the T2 and for me its well worth it.  I actually listen to it over my headphones sometimes for a change of pace, not saying it's better because it's not but it is a fun little iem.  Anyone wanting a good all around iem for under $100 the Simgot MT3 is a fine choice in the crowded chi-fi market.


You listen to them over your headphones? I thought they were in-ear monitors lol!


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> If you’re in the US, I can do it (with different cable, foam modded, mmcx, balanced, etc). Hit me up on PM if interested.



I sent you a PM


----------



## chinmie

recommend this for neutral sound. i wrote a short impression here

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2844#post-15033041


----------



## SeoulParty

I'm more a headphone guy, but after enjoying relatively clear sounds of the DF-10s, and surpring bassiness of the Zicrons for a while, I'm planning to dive in on the Ali Express and give some new buds a try.  
So what are some recommened earphones for basshead type sounds but isn't too-over-the-top?  
And what about some earphones that has a more flat and clear sound?

After reading a few pages here, I was thinking trying the QT5, which seemed to be getting pretty good reviews, as well the **** and T2 Pros.  
Someone recomendded me the TFZ T2 Galaxy, but I'm trying to stay under the $40 price range this time and just buy 3--5 earphones and give a few different ones a try.
BTW, what are some recomended cables?  And what's the general concensus/favorite KZ earphones these days?
Thanx


----------



## Slater

maxxevv said:


> You still need the site for admin purposes. Its quite a pain to do it on the app as opposed to the desktop.
> 
> Its so much easier to organise the wishlist and shopping cart items on the desktop site.



Yes, I definitely agree. There’s a number of functions that are only available on the desktop site, so for those things I use the site. For quick purchases, coins, and on the go searches, I use the app.


----------



## silverfishla

Slater said:


> Yes, I definitely agree. There’s a number of functions that are only available on the desktop site, so for those things I use the site. For quick purchases, coins, and on the go searches, I use the app.


I use the site to put everything in the cart and browse.  Bu then I buy everything with my phone because the prices are better.


----------



## NeonHD

Ah yes, MINISO, the only store in real life where you can actually find some entry-level chi-fi


----------



## Bartig

NeonHD said:


> Ah yes, MINISO, the only store in real life where you can actually find some entry-level chi-fi


In the Netherlands we have the Action, an ultra low budget store which keeps on bringing new generic brand earphones and headphones onto their shelves. Most of the time, I can't find the same shape on AliExpress, even though it 90% sure must be built in China. It tickles me to buy that crap so much.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi all, im kinda everywhere and nowhere lately, but not often on this thread and im pretty sure I miss some great sub-100 chifi iem.

Did I?? 

Personally, I still enjoy Shozy V33, Vsonic VS7, ****, Final Audio E1000-2000-3000-4000-5000, IKKO OH1, T2, T3.

Any new chifi gems in last months? Like, without amateur tuning flaws?? Like real real good?

Like, I should update best budget iem list ASAP.


----------



## 1clearhead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hi all, im kinda everywhere and nowhere lately, but not often on this thread and im pretty sure I miss some great sub-100 chifi iem.
> 
> Did I??
> 
> ...


You should look into the *CCA A10* and the *HiFi BCD*. ...Bang for the buck!


----------



## zazaboy

@NymPHONOmaniac  this   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967450984.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6c622e0evLjkRs and this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.728c2e0eAzeQbn maybe u want to review them?


----------



## Bartig

zazaboy said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac  this   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967450984.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6c622e0evLjkRs and this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.728c2e0eAzeQbn maybe u want to review them?


While they look amazing, their reviews (and that of inspirator Hill Audio Altair) read a bit like the confusing mess that is the Tiandirenhe TD08.


----------



## HungryPanda

I just had to dig out my TD08's and listening now, good soundstage. I remember trying a lot of tips till I was happy. I think they sound ok for what they cost. Mind you I have been enjoying the KZ AS06 over the weekend so what do I know


----------



## Bartig

zazaboy said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac  this   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967450984.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6c622e0evLjkRs and this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.728c2e0eAzeQbn maybe u want to review them?


Well yeah long story short I thought what the heck and bought the first pair.


----------



## jant71 (Jul 1, 2019)

Bartig said:


> Well yeah long story short I thought what the heck and bought the first pair.



I like the green from the second link. Just not sure about how good they will sound. Good luck!


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 1, 2019)

there is graph for second iem link i posted https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html who are interested

freq graph


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Bartig said:


> Well yeah long story short I thought what the heck and bought the first pair.


Interested in your take. Those have been in my cart for awhile.


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 1, 2019)

if you are interested another iem to look out for which is unknown https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32922506960.html dunno if its good here is a graph 



Spoiler: new iem










 I only post this iems because they are unknown atm they look very affordable and maybe with good sound too


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the CCA A10. Fanbois won't like what I have to say but hopefully, it will save some people from buyer's remorse.
https://primeaudio.org/cca-a10-review-doppelganger/


----------



## Craftsman

Just want to get the groups opinion on this - I recently ordered a set of RevoNext QT2S from the Official RevoNext store on Aliexpress.  I understand that there's some issue about discussing the QT2S but my issue is about the supplied cable and the responsiveness of the RevoNext staff for their online store.

I received the IEMs a few days ago and recently noticed that the 3.5mm plug isn't shiny but seems to have some kind of coating on it.  When I plug it into my Cayin N3 and wiggle the plug, the sound cuts in and out on the IEM.  If I put another headphone on the N3, I can wiggle the plug all I want and it's rock solid.  I believe that the coating on the plug is causing the issue.  I sent RevoNext via the Aliexpress website a message and a picture of the 3.5mm plug in question asking them  about the issue back on June 28th and have heard nothing back from them - accoridng to AliExpress's messaging system, they have read the message a few days ago.  I pinged them again today to ask if anyone was there to respond to my issue. I could try to remove the coating (which I believe is some kind of corrosion) but I don't want RevoNext coming back and stating because I removed the coating without asking RevoNext first that my warranty is now void.  

Here's the picture I sent them.  You can clearly see that coating I'm talking about... you can also see where the N3's jack contacted the plug as well. 
 

So, two questions - 

1. For those with this IEM, did your RevoNext supplied cable come in such condition?
2. Is the level of support from RevoNext on Aliexpress like this all of the time?


----------



## Slater (Jul 2, 2019)

Craftsman said:


> I received the IEMs a few days ago and recently noticed that the 3.5mm plug isn't shiny but seems to have some kind of coating on it.  When I plug it into my Cayin N3 and wiggle the plug, the sound cuts in and out on the IEM. If I put another headphone on the N3, I can wiggle the plug all I want and it's rock solid.  I believe that the coating on the plug is causing the issue.



I can’t speak about that particular IEM (due to the link in my signature), but from a generic troubleshooting standpoint I would personally just toss that problematic cable in the trash and use something else. It’s not worth messing with.

There’s a million cable options that will work, because that IEM has a removable cable. You can use almost any stock or upgrade cable, including KZ, TRN, BQEYZ, NiceHCK, Kinboofi, etc. You can spend anywhere from $3-$100, or just use a stock KZ or TRN cable from one of your other IEMs (is you have any others).


----------



## Craftsman

Slater said:


> I can’t speak about that particular IEM (due to the link in my signature), but from a generic troubleshooting standpoint I would personally just toss that problematic cable in the trash and use something else. It’s not worth messing with.
> 
> There’s a million cable options that will work, because that IEM has a removable cable. You can use almost any stock or upgrade cable, including KZ, TRN, BQEYZ, NiceHCK, Kinboofi, etc. You can spend anywhere from $3-$100, or just use a stock KZ or TRN cable from one of your other IEMs (is you have any others).



But realistically, we aren't talking about that particular IEM but rather the cable that came with it and from what I understand it was upgraded from the original one that was probably sourced from the company that can't named.  Since the cord is completely new, won't that be fair game to discuss as long as we don't talk about the IEM itself?

As for the cable, I hear what you are saying and I completely agree to a point.  In fact, the day after I ordered those IEMs (after reading the reviews about the new cable being better but still not great and that's why I got the updated model over the previous one), I ordered what I thought was a decent cable for the price (considering the low price I paid for the IEM, a decent price for the cable was under $10).  So, using information what I can find online (and a first few pages of the cheap cable thread on Head-fi), I ordered the TRN 8-core cable.  And yes, I realize now after actually finishing reading all 129 pages that the TRN 8 core cable has some massive issues in terms of actually connecting cores - and* thanks for your contributions to the thread *so that everyone knows what's going on!  Well, that cable is still in transit, and I just have the OE cables to use until the TRN cable arrives or until I order another cable.  On a related note, it would be interesting to see if this TRN cable has the same issues as the previous ones.

Besides, I also want to see if RevoNext is actually responsive their customers or not and how they will handle issues.  And this is a good test for it as it's a basic question about a defective product they supplied.  I also want an OKAY back-up cable to use just in case the replacement cable breaks so I don't expect to actually put it through a lot of us.


----------



## CoiL (Jul 3, 2019)

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the CCA A10. Fanbois won't like what I have to say but hopefully, it will save some people from buyer's remorse.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-a10-review-doppelganger/


Thanks for bringing down "hype-train" before it even started! 

Seems CCA hasn`t learned much from KZ fanbase and "play" with prices and same looks with minor tweaks. IMHO, next CCA should be having design change (for better ergonomics) and some serious tuning/tonality change (for better)... not just slam bunch of cheap BAs in same shell with almost nothing done to sound.


----------



## loomisjohnson

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the CCA A10. Fanbois won't like what I have to say but hopefully, it will save some people from buyer's remorse.
> https://primeaudio.org/cca-a10-review-doppelganger/


i hear the cca10  differently--warmish and quite bassy, with a bit more natural tonality than comparable kzs and good overall. vive le difference.


----------



## DynamicEars

loomisjohnson said:


> i hear the cca10  differently--warmish and quite bassy, with a bit more natural tonality than comparable kzs and good overall. vive le difference.



Youre saying CCA10, did you mean CCA C10 perhaps? he was reviewing CCA A10 in case you're mixed out, no offense, their name a bit confusing without doubt


----------



## loomisjohnson

DynamicEars said:


> Youre saying CCA10, did you mean CCA C10 perhaps? he was reviewing CCA A10 in case you're mixed out, no offense, their name a bit confusing without doubt


you are absolutely right--i meant the c10 and have not heard the a10--my apologies.  cca might want to rethink it's naming conventions, but it's their company...


----------



## loomisjohnson

loomisjohnson said:


> i hear the cca10  differently--warmish and quite bassy, with a bit more natural tonality than comparable kzs and good overall. vive le difference.


EDIT: as dynamicears saliently noted, my impressions are of the c10, not the (not at all confusingly titled) a10, which i haven't heard.


----------



## darmanastartes

loomisjohnson said:


> you are absolutely right--i meant the c10 and have not heard the a10--my apologies.  cca might want to rethink it's naming conventions, but it's their company...


The CCA-C10 are a much better IEM than the CCA-A10.


----------



## darmanastartes

Here's the graph of the CCA-C10 vs a lookalike of the CCA-A10 from my review:

 
It's a much more balanced tuning.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 3, 2019)

darmanastartes said:


> The CCA-C10 are a much better IEM than the CCA-A10.


Not to my ears, but that definitely comes to the DD vs. BA preference and perhaps to the ability to measure the low end of IEMs with BAs properly.

P. S. I am not into any "hype trains".
I bought A10 and like it.
C10 is undoubtedly a better all-rounder that can be recommended more universally, especially to people coming from DDs.


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 6, 2019)

anybody up for another lucky bag? supposedly a KBear model?, nah, not a KB model, but possible pics below for potential buyers:

-look on aliepress for lucky bag, supposedly from they-who-shall-not-be-named here



Spoiler: possible pics


----------



## Slater

Zerohour88 said:


> anybody up for another lucky bag? supposedly a KBear model?, nah, not a KB model, but possible pics below for potential buyers:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: possible pics



Pics not working


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Pics not working



They are for me


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> They are for me



Any chance you could screenshot them? Not sure about others, but all I get is an image describing the grab bag. No product pics.


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> Any chance you could screenshot them? Not sure about others, but all I get is an image describing the grab bag. No product pics.





Spoiler: photo of promotion iem


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Spoiler: photo of promotion iem




Thank you! Those look neat


----------



## mbwilson111

B9Scrambler said:


> Thank you! Those look neat



They do.. now I am tempted...


----------



## Zerohour88

B9Scrambler said:


> Thank you! Those look neat





mbwilson111 said:


> They do.. now I am tempted...



got the recent nicehck lucky bag (nice earbuds, the ME80, better fit compared to its more accomplished twin, the EBX), so wasn't gonna jump on this. Then saw the pics and now feel quite tempted too (most cheapo DD do that to me). Supposedly 2-pin connectors as well.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> They do.. now I am tempted...


Do you know what the maker or earphone that these are supposed to be compared to?  I read the description, but it’s all too cryptic for me and can’t place what the seller is trying to compare it to.


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> Do you know what the maker or earphone that these are supposed to be compared to?  I read the description, but it’s all too cryptic for me and can’t place what the seller is trying to compare it to.



I have no idea..I  just think they look cool


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 3, 2019)

Just got the Moondrop Crescent TEN days sooner than expected from Amazon US for £23. Gorgeous to look at but some may say overly flashy. Really enjoying it's mellow, laid back yet impactful, fun sound. It's funny how I've used the Final e4000 as a size guide as they share similarities in sound, with the e4000 taking it to a higher level with a tad more sense of scale and refinement (but nearly 5 times more expensive).

Bass has a nice clear mid-bass but there is some rumble in that opening sub bass in Lorde's Royals. It gets a little uncontrolled the deeper it goes. Sound has little more weight to it than I'm used to which colours it slightly in the bass/mids BUT I'm really impressed by how well it separates instruments and vocals with such a fuller sound. That fuller sound with it's decent soundstage depth and width makes the sound BIG and epic, giving those rock anthems that big stadium filling sound. In the few reviews I've read it says the treble is a bit dark, but that's not how I'm hearing it... if they were a bit brighter treble would be top notch. Again you'd be taken aback by clarity, on first listen you expect them to be quite congested and that the strong bass would cloud and bleed in to the mids. Not at all tho. Mids can be the main focus (in a good way), again nice amount of detail for such thick mids (this isn't tho a mid-centric sound). With my FIIO M6 mids and vocals especially were a bit too forward, but with a different source it's more central and actually quite balanced. For £23 it's *great *value and an exciting sound made for fun. Had some decent luck with dynamic driver earphones recently, nice change from all the hybrids I've been buying. (The set that you can't mention on here that kinda looks like the Tin Audio T2 is *very *good).


----------



## NeonHD (Jul 4, 2019)

*ESTRON (ALWUP) C630 First Impressions/Review*: ​
*INTRODUCTION*

Today I am reviewing the "ALWUP" C630, or also known as: TIMMKOO C630, E-MI CI880, ZHIYIN C630, blah blah blah. Seriously, who even comes up with these weird sounding brand names like "ALWUP"? The C630 is manufactured by Shenzhen Estron Technology, at least Estron sounds like a normal name.

I have long avoided the C630 because, according to this one site everyone should know of, the highs are described as "borderline piercing". That, along with the accompanied FR graph, gave me the impression that it was even more piercing than the QT2. Plus, the general lack of other reviews from well-known sites like _thephonograph_ didn't really convince me much. But recently after reading some more positive opinions about these, I decided to give them a try, and guess what? They don't sound piercing at all! If anything, they are a bit harsh in the high-mids area (or lower treble, whatever you want to call it).

*UNBOXING*





Unfortunately unlike others, my pair came inside a plastic bag with only some eartips included.

*DESIGN, FIT AND COMFORT









*

The C630 shares similar designs to **** V2 and Tin HiFi T2, but is much smaller in comparison than the two, and is also very light. This makes for a very comfortable fit, especially when used with small eartips; you can forget that they are even there. Sleeping with these with my ear pressed onto the pillow is no problem as well.

*NOISE ISOLATION*
They do a decent job at isolating noise. Not bad, but nothing outstanding.


*SOUND QUALITY*

*SOUND SIGNATURE*
The C630 sports a well-balanced, ever-so-slightly U-shaped sound signature, with a brilliant emphasis in the higher mids.

*LOWS*
The low end is perfect, it's not emphasized in any way, and the bass only kicks in during times when you actually need it. The lows have more dynamic punch and slam than a linear rumble (if you will), which I prefer as it creates this natural resonance. The attack is fast and the decay has the perfect timing. The best part is that the punchiness of the lows comes mostly from the sub-bass, with a natural decrease in mid-bass, which makes kick drums and basslines sound so clean and natural. Clean and natural is probably the best way to describe the bass, or like this other opinion I've read put it: delicious.

*MIDS*
As with the bass, clean and natural also applies to the mids. While the mids might technically seem a bit recessed, especially when compared to the high mids, I can actually hear all the details of the mids thanks to its well-controlled bass. Instruments sound lush and full-bodied, yet not congested, and not lacking in any warmth.

*HIGH MIDS*
High-mids have the perfect emphasis, with a unique brilliant timbre to it. Maybe slightly more emphasized than usual, but does not sound harsh and adds to the overall clarity and clearness of the sound. Vocals (especially female vocals) sound absolutely pleasant and gets super intimate, as if you are literally face to face with the singer. The high-mids, in my opinion, are what makes the C360 so special, the high-mids are "tinted" in a way that gives the C630 its own personality.

*HIGHS*
I found the treble to be a pleasant surprise. Judging from the graphs, I was expecting it to be just as piercing as the QT2, if not more, so it actually surprised me when they sounded much less "peakier" than the QT2. In fact, the treble is much more crispier and natural sounding, with the potential to reveal just as much micro-details as the QT2. So even though they share almost the same sort of upper treble peak, the differences occur within the timbre and the loudness. On regular listening sessions, the treble peak is mostly transparent.

*SOUNDSTAGE AND IMAGING*
Soundstage and imaging are all top notch. I'm not sure what other people were experiencing, but rest assured that the C630 doesn't have a "wide artificial stage"; that title goes to IEMs like the Sony MH1C. Instead, sounds are presented very naturally within the stage. There are no instances where I feel that a sound is artificially placed or totally forced into the left or right stage. In other words, if a sound is supposed to be at the center stage, it will stay at the center stage. Having said that, the soundstage is leaning towards the spacious side; there is none of that "inside your head" feeling here. Though sounds don't make the effort to go way beyond your head, they surround and envelop you like this miniature dome around your head. The geometrics of the soundstage is slightly elliptical, and thus is more wider than it is deep or tall. Imaging, like the soundstage, is great, with sounds coming from all sorts of angles which makes the stage very three-dimensional-like.

*VERDICT*
Overall, the C630 are a very excellent pair of earphones with a clear, bright and balanced sound. They are made for music lovers who want something "mellifluous" (as opposed to cold and analytical) but without sacrificing clarity. And boy do these excel at clarity.


----------



## Bartig

Battle of the Budget Golds, I thought. 

But no time for a fight yet. I just can't stop listening to the new ones. Wooooow.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Bartig said:


> Battle of the Budget Golds, I thought.
> 
> But no time for a fight yet. I just can't stop listening to the new ones. Wooooow.



Alright, what are the other ones? And are they a worthy contender to Crescent?


----------



## zazaboy

It sounds maybe stupid but why dont we make a rank list like crinnacle for 100 sub only with rankings so that we can pick or prefered iem based on the list or maybe have a idea.. It sounds stupid i know but knowing value of a iem is important this days .. We can determine some iems based on price/performance i think this thread needs this.. It will be very usefull for starters or moderate users to discover good iems in budget level


----------



## harry501501

zazaboy said:


> It sounds maybe stupid but why dont we make a rank list like crinnacle for 100 sub only with rankings so that we can pick or prefered iem based on the list or maybe have a idea.. It sounds stupid i know but knowing value of a iem is important this days .. We can determine some iems based on price/performance i think this thread needs this.. It will be very usefull for starters or moderate users to discover good iems in budget level



I get where you're coming from but I think you might be underestimating how big a job that would be and how difficult to start then manage it properly. Just look at the vast amount of IEMs on the first page of this thread (around 150 pairs) and even then it's missing a lot of great sub 100 pairs. How many on that list should be in the top 100 or are they resigned to the past? It was last edited four months ago too and there's been a lot of good releases in that time period, not to mention the amount of decent budget sets that seem to be coming out on a regular basis.

Lastly, where do you even start creating a list from scratch?

Not trying to be negative, just a helluva a job!!!


----------



## SomeEntityThing

zazaboy said:


> It sounds maybe stupid but why dont we make a rank list like crinnacle for 100 sub only with rankings so that we can pick or prefered iem based on the list or maybe have a idea.. It sounds stupid i know but knowing value of a iem is important this days .. We can determine some iems based on price/performance i think this thread needs this.. It will be very usefull for starters or moderate users to discover good iems in budget level


That would be a daunting task since everyone hears things differently, but probably not undoable if we keep feedback as general opinions. Perhaps we could split the IEMs into different categories according to their sound sig, like V-shaped, Neutral, U-shaped, etc., so that folks can have a more organized list to choose from when looking for the best IEM to suit the signature they want?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

harry501501 said:


> I get where you're coming from but I think you might be underestimating how big a job that would be and how difficult to start then manage it properly. Just look at the vast amount of IEMs on the first page of this thread (around 150 pairs) and even then it's missing a lot of great sub 100 pairs. How many on that list should be in the top 100 or are they resigned to the past? It was last edited four months ago too and there's been a lot of good releases in that time period, not to mention the amount of decent budget sets that seem to be coming out on a regular basis.
> 
> Lastly, where do you even start creating a list from scratch?
> 
> Not trying to be negative, just a helluva a job!!!


Ah, taking into consideration your point about how Chi-fi is being pumped out and improving so often, yeah it would make maintaining the list quite a chore.


----------



## DynamicEars

zazaboy said:


> It sounds maybe stupid but why dont we make a rank list like crinnacle for 100 sub only with rankings so that we can pick or prefered iem based on the list or maybe have a idea.. It sounds stupid i know but knowing value of a iem is important this days .. We can determine some iems based on price/performance i think this thread needs this.. It will be very usefull for starters or moderate users to discover good iems in budget level



 You are just starting a war in this thread if you do that probably. There are thousands of budget iems and usually biased impressions and fanboys are in this budget level. The more you go up, there are more experienced user with non biased impressions. Not saying this is a bad idea but indeed it is very difficult task to do. For example if you ask every user here what is your no 1,2,3 best iem under $100, the answer will be very vary (and they stand on their own opinion)


----------



## Slater (Jul 4, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> It sounds maybe stupid but why dont we make a rank list like crinnacle for 100 sub only with rankings so that we can pick or prefered iem based on the list or maybe have a idea.. It sounds stupid i know but knowing value of a iem is important this days .. We can determine some iems based on price/performance i think this thread needs this.. It will be very usefull for starters or moderate users to discover good iems in budget level



HeadFi had such a ranking list/function before the site was redesigned. The database list could be sorted and searched many different ways. I used to use it all the time.


----------



## 1clearhead

PhonoPhi said:


> Not to my ears, but that definitely comes to the DD vs. BA preference and perhaps to the ability to measure the low end of IEMs with BAs properly.
> 
> P. S. I am not into any "hype trains".
> *I bought A10 and like it.*
> C10 is undoubtedly a better all-rounder that can be recommended more universally, especially to people coming from DDs.


Yup, agree!...I warned everyone in my review! They sound horrible right out the package, but give them at least 100 hours of play time, and they will definitly surprise those treble and clarity seekers. Details are easily revealing on all genre's! 
...That's why I personally won't review an earphone right out the package.

-Clear


----------



## HAMS

DBaldock9 said:


> While poking around on AliExpress, I came across this Audio Sense T180, which is the single balanced armature (Knowles RAF-32873) version of their T100 single dynamic driver earphone, that I recently bought.
> It's difficult to tell, from just looking at the photo, whether the nozzle is as thin as the one on the T100.
> So, I've ordered a set, to see if they sound as good, and are as comfortable to wear.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AUD...phile-HiFi-Balanced-Armature/32982997571.html
> .


anyone get this yet? impressions?


----------



## NeonHD

Did anyone recently get this message from this banned seller on Aliexpress about a new carbon nanotube IEM that they're selling? 

I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but apparently its original price is supposed to be $199, but it's now selling for $29.99 for the first 500 units.

I have no idea if this is actually legit cause it seems too good to be true, but I bought one anyways. Can't wait to get it and see if it actually sounds like a $200 IEM.


----------



## TechnoidFR

NeonHD said:


> Did anyone recently get this message from this banned seller on Aliexpress about a new carbon nanotube IEM that they're selling?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm reading this correctly, but apparently its original price is supposed to be $199, but it's now selling for $29.99 for the first 500 units.
> 
> I have no idea if this is actually legit cause it seems too good to be true, but I bought one anyways. Can't wait to get it and see if it actually sounds like a $200 IEM.



No

They market a new iem for 40$ which is to 30$ for promotion and they sell that like a iem which is similar to 200$ iem..

Like nicehck which ep10 which similar to 1000$. I never take that like real. Chinese marketing is always in the abuse


----------



## HungryPanda

If only advertisers would tell the honest truth but as it is a industry in itself to hype  products


----------



## FastAndClean

just received Kinera Siv, that thing is good


----------



## zazaboy

@FastAndClean how good are the kinera sif can you give some insight? want only for soundstage and details?


----------



## FastAndClean

zazaboy said:


> @FastAndClean how good are the kinera sif can you give some insight? want only for soundstage and details?


it has very good soundstage, with boosted bass, i will listen more and report back


----------



## thebigredpolos

FastAndClean said:


> just received Kinera Siv, that thing is good


Still waiting on mine.  Ordered from the Kinera2017 store when they have the promotional price of $30 on release weekend.  Hindsight being 20/20, I should have just waited to purchase from one of the usual AE stores (especially during the mid-year sale when it was the same price) and I probably would have had it by now.


----------



## FastAndClean

thebigredpolos said:


> Still waiting on mine.  Ordered from the Kinera2017 store when they have the promotional price of $30 on release weekend.  Hindsight being 20/20, I should have just waited to purchase from one of the usual AE stores (especially during the mid-year sale when it was the same price) and I probably would have had it by now.


you will not be able to remove the stock cable


----------



## Wiljen

Zerohour88 said:


> anybody up for another lucky bag? supposedly a KBear model?, nah, not a KB model, but possible pics below for potential buyers:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...4&spm=2114.12010611.8148356.55.2fe23705c0PZW2
> 
> ...



I've got one on the way - couldn't resist.  Just got the last one from Nicehck in too.  Me80.


----------



## NeonHD

TechnoidFR said:


> No
> 
> They market a new iem for 40$ which is to 30$ for promotion and they sell that like a iem which is similar to 200$ iem..
> 
> Like nicehck which ep10 which similar to 1000$. I never take that like real. Chinese marketing is always in the abuse



Yikes, I guess I should cancel my purchase then.


----------



## Wiljen

TechnoidFR said:


> No
> 
> They market a new iem for 40$ which is to 30$ for promotion and they sell that like a iem which is similar to 200$ iem..
> 
> Like nicehck which ep10 which similar to 1000$. I never take that like real. Chinese marketing is always in the abuse



I don't expect much, just figured I'd be surprised and have more fodder for the blog.


----------



## gourab1995

Any impression s on the audiosense t180?


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jul 5, 2019)

HAMS said:


> anyone get this yet? impressions?





gourab1995 said:


> Any impression s on the audiosense t180?



Over on the "Audio Lounge" thread, I posted this on 28-JUN-19 -


> The Audiosense T180 Knowles Single Balanced Armature Earphones arrived in the mail yesterday, and they are in the same shell as the T100 earphones, which I find are comfortable for my ears.
> I'm driving them with: Roku4 (TOSLINK) -> (TOSLINK) FiiO Taishan D03K [Cirrus 4344 DAC](3.5mm TRS) -> (3.5mm TRS) iBasso PB2 Amp [4x LME49710HA & 4x BUF634P w/Class A Bias](2.5mm TRRS).
> While the T180 may not have the same level of low Bass as the T100 - they do have a fairly balanced sound, with fast, detailed Bass; articulate & slightly forward Midrange; and very clear Treble.


----------



## requal

DBaldock9 said:


> Over on the "Audio Lounge" thread, I posted this on 28-JUN-19 -


T180 is better then KB Ear F1 in your opinion?


----------



## DBaldock9

requal said:


> T180 is better then KB Ear F1 in your opinion?



Both of them sound good to me - but the T180 seems to have a bit more Bass, and is more comfortable to wear, than the F1.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> You should look into the *CCA A10* and the *HiFi BCD*. ...Bang for the buck!


Hum ,interesting...but CCA A10 Prime audio review is quite scary....
And this HIFI BCD Klispch knock off is sure ultra cheap....20$...

Dd you try Audiosense T180 or T300? make me curious alot.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zazaboy said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac  this   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967450984.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6c622e0evLjkRs and this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.728c2e0eAzeQbn maybe u want to review them?


I review and quite like the Hillaudio Altair, warm, bassy and well balanced but not mesmerizing in term of clariy, details and imaging. Its really about the construction here....ju

Pretty sure these are about the same....and that LOT of company just brand differently this very earphones.

For 20$ without cable these sure look supreme bargain...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Zerohour88 said:


> anybody up for another lucky bag? supposedly a KBear model?, nah, not a KB model, but possible pics below for potential buyers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro, you should erase the link cause its from banned seller....but we can still talk about lucky bag carbon nano tube earphones (we need to stay mysterious tough)
these interest me and im surely in....i like nicehck ep10 and wish these are even better!


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jul 6, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Got the TK12, holy SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Did these guys used the BA just to shoot snakes into my ears? The rest sounds great, big, large bass without being boomy, decent mids and clarity, but the highs, SSSSSSSSSSS, SSSPLASH , all singers turn into snakes. Also, the long MMCX connectors set at an angle makes them sillier looking than an Airpod, I look like a damn robot Frankenstein. Shoved some sponge material into the nozzle and made things a lot better, now I can listen to them. All in all, I think something like the Moondrop Crescent for 1/4 the price destroys them.



Alright, so I took these out of storage to play with them some more, changed a bunch of cables and with a 8 core YN sounds a lot smoother, I quite enjoy them now. There is still a little BA bite but no longer bothersome. The huge bass with large sound more than make up for it. If you want a lively sound with big bass and a nice open sound for an IEM, slight V-shape, warm voices and nice sparkle up top I think it's worth giving these a try with a different cable. The biggest problem that still remains is the 45 degree cable connector which makes the cable stick out like antennas, really silly looking, combined with the heavier cable and the comfort is pretty bad.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 6, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Both of them sound good to me - but the T180 seems to have a bit more Bass, and is more comfortable to wear, than the F1.



How does the audio sense t180 perform soundstage,imaging and naturalness wise relative to kz zs10 pro, if you happen to have them, or the tin t2

Im on a toss out between the t180, bcdx10 and zs10 pro.


----------



## 1clearhead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum ,interesting...but CCA A10 Prime audio review is quite scary....
> And this HIFI BCD Klispch knock off is sure ultra cheap....20$...
> 
> Dd you try Audiosense T180 or T300? make me curious alot.


True, both CCA A10 and HIFI BCD are at opposite cost, but both are excellent buys! 

Now, I haven't tried the Audiosense T180 or the T300, but my next coming review is going to be awesome 'cause that's how I hear the MT100 planar + BA drivers by SFR. 

...It's like enjoying a cold frappuccino from Starbucks while listening to your favorite top 20 music list! ...Excellent neutral presentation throughout the whole soundstage and eerily sounding to much larger planar driving headphones, IMHO.

-Clear


----------



## mikp

anything with 2 pin connection that is close to the tin t2?

Really like the tin t2, but got a kz apt-x hd cable with 2 pin connection.


----------



## DBaldock9

gourab1995 said:


> How does the audio sense t180 perform soundstage,imaging and naturalness wise relative to kz zs10 pro, if you happen to have them, or the tin t2
> 
> Im on a toss out between the t180, bcdx10 and zs10 pro.



I haven't ever purchased any KZ or Tin Audio earphones.

The HiFi BCD X10 really sounds good - but they go quiet as any moisture accumulates, and my set has the L+ and R+ wires swapped at the 3.5mm plug (fortunately the drivers are in-phase).
Due to these issues, I would say that the T180 is probably a better deal.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 6, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't ever purchased any KZ or Tin Audio earphones.
> 
> The HiFi BCD X10 really sounds good - but they go quiet as any moisture accumulates, and my set has the L+ and R+ wires swapped at the 3.5mm plug (fortunately the drivers are in-phase).
> Due to these issues, I would say that the T180 is probably a better deal.



I think I'm leaning towards trying audiosense and their knowles driver now. Thanks for your input!

Update: just checked out their frequency response, searching for the single ba knowles driver it uses. I think i'd like a little more treble from what that shows, probably will get the zs10 pro.


----------



## SharkSkin

Tried ordering the HiFi BCD X10 on Amazon, but my order got cancelled


----------



## 1clearhead

SharkSkin said:


> Tried ordering the HiFi BCD X10 on Amazon, but my order got cancelled


Did they tell you the reason why?


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Did they tell you the reason why?



The seller probably didn’t want to assume the liability of his head exploding from the awesomeness!


----------



## DBaldock9

SharkSkin said:


> Tried ordering the HiFi BCD X10 on Amazon, but my order got cancelled



I ordered mine from this eBay vendor - https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Performance-Hifi-BCD-Earphones/232970334653


----------



## SharkSkin

1clearhead said:


> Did they tell you the reason why?


Amazon just sent me an email stating that the seller hadn't confirmed the order. 


DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered mine from this eBay vendor - https://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Performance-Hifi-BCD-Earphones/232970334653


Thanks for the link. Will probably end up ordering them again, but I've got a bunch of other stuff incoming now.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Surprised the Crescent and AKG Samsung that come with their phones is not on this list, they sound better than many IEMs I've tried from this list. BTW, how is decided what stays and what goes on this list?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't ever purchased any KZ or Tin Audio earphones.


I'm really surprised by this as they are the most hyped brands. Did they fail the hype to you?


----------



## NeonHD

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm really surprised by this as they are the most hyped brands. Did they fail the hype to you?



I'll also admit that I've never tried any of the newer generation KZ products such as the ED16, ZSN or the AS06. Old KZ IEMs FTW (excluding the horrid ZS6)


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 8, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Surprised the Crescent and AKG Samsung that come with their phones is not on this list, they sound better than many IEMs I've tried from this list. BTW, how is decided what stays and what goes on this list?


Any ideas where to find genuine AKG Samsung earphones?  Hard to tell which are fake and authentic.

I got a measurement rig that I can measure them once I get them to verify, but hard to tell by looking at the listing as there are so many fakes out there.  Below is the genuine AKG earphone that came with Galaxy 8 series.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jul 8, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> Any ideas where to find genuine AKG Samsung earphones?  Hard to tell which are fake and authentic.
> 
> I got a measurement rig that I can measure them once I get them to verify, but hard to tell by looking at the listing as there are so many fakes out there.  Below is the genuine AKG earphone that came with Galaxy 8 series.



Wow, seeing the graph confirms what I am hearing. Main complain I've read is that they lack bass, I don't know what those people are listening to cause these hit good and sub-bass is very present, more than No 3 for example, voices feel a tad warmer too. They don't have the same resolution and clarity but the spacious sound and decent soundstage make up for it. For under $10 I haven't heard something better, hell I even prefer them over some of my multi hundred $ IEMs, comfortable, pleasant signature and cheap .

Last pair I've bought was from seller webbuysource  on eBay and they were originals. I would try to find some open pack from the Samsung bundle or something like that if not. I also had a fake and I's very obvious from the sound, very muddy. compared to my other 3 gen buds I have. Visually it looked almost identical, the only difference I could tell was the finish on the wire controller, on the original is pretty crisp and the pimple well defined, on the fake the molding is a little more rounded around the edges and the pimple is not as pronounced. Seems like the fake now has rubbery earpiece and correct jack so I don't think the guide from the Samsung site longer applies.


----------



## SharkSkin

HerrXRDS said:


> Wow, seeing the graph confirms what I am hearing. Main complain I've read is that they lack bass, I don't know what those people are listening to cause these hit good and sub-bass is very present, more than No 3 for example, voices feel a tad warmer too. They don't have the same resolution and clarity but the spacious sound and decent soundstage make up for it. For under $10 I haven't heard something better, hell I even prefer them over some of my multi hundred $ IEMs, comfortable, pleasant signature and cheap .


Might depend on what tips people are using to listen to them. I didn't really like mine with the stock tips all that much. Switched to Final Audio's E-series tips and it made a difference. Never thought I would have like a pair on "throw-in" earphones so much.


----------



## mbwilson111

SharkSkin said:


> Might depend on what tips people are using to listen to them. I didn't really like mine with the stock tips all that much. Switched to Final Audio's E-series tips and it made a difference. Never thought I would have like a pair on "throw-in" earphones so much.



I find that tip choice on most iems to be extremely important.  Luckily we have buckets full of them around here to choose from.  Often the stock tips are a good choice for me.  I think I am fairly easy to fit.


----------



## BrunoC (Jul 8, 2019)

AKG for S8 + Medium Starline tips = Very very good sound. Great controled bass + airy high without piercing. Great tuning by AKG.
Also, this IEM is ultra-confortable. Great fit.

Problem: Buying a legit one is hard.


----------



## HerrXRDS

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't ever purchased any KZ or Tin Audio earphones.
> 
> The HiFi BCD X10 really sounds good - but they go quiet as any moisture accumulates, and my set has the L+ and R+ wires swapped at the 3.5mm plug (fortunately the drivers are in-phase).
> Due to these issues, I would say that the T180 is probably a better deal.



Well crap, I wish I saw this before ordering the X10, this is the worst problem IMO, take your IEM for a walk and 45 minutes later you're left with no music. Hopefully the Sif or Titan 6 on the same order don't have this problem.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 8, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Wow, seeing the graph confirms what I am hearing. Main complain I've read is that they lack bass, I don't know what those people are listening to cause these hit good and sub-bass is very present, more than No 3 for example, voices feel a tad warmer too. They don't have the same resolution and clarity but the spacious sound and decent soundstage make up for it. For under $10 I haven't heard something better, hell I even prefer them over some of my multi hundred $ IEMs, comfortable, pleasant signature and cheap .
> 
> Last pair I've bought was from seller webbuysource  on eBay and they were originals. I would try to find some open pack from the Samsung bundle or something like that if not. I also had a fake and I's very obvious from the sound, very muddy. compared to my other 3 gen buds I have. Visually it looked almost identical, the only difference I could tell was the finish on the wire controller, on the original is pretty crisp and the pimple well defined, on the fake the molding is a little more rounded around the edges and the pimple is not as pronounced. Seems like the fake now has rubbery earpiece and correct jack so I don't think the guide from the Samsung site longer applies.


Thanks, I bought 3 sets from that seller just now.  I will verify if they are authentic.

I bought a bunch since they are so practical for regular phone talk usage with the mic and sound is pretty good for an earphone with a mic.  They do wear out over time and my current one is in bad shape with the housing layer coming off, but still sounds fine.  I use it alot when out and about for talking on the phone. I use it as a beater to throw around.

I want to try the newest one that comes with S10, but conceredned about reciving a fake.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 8, 2019)

SharkSkin said:


> Might depend on what tips people are using to listen to them. I didn't really like mine with the stock tips all that much. Switched to Final Audio's E-series tips and it made a difference. Never thought I would have like a pair on "throw-in" earphones so much.


I will be getting my Final Audio tips soon, and will try it.  I think it is tip depends on bass, and some tips don't give a good bass response (although the above measurement is with stock tips, I think perhaps the upper-mids being so high reduces the perception of bass quantity).  I tried out MH755 tips, and does seem to tighten the bass response (sounds like there's more bass as result), and tighten the overall response in terms of clarity.  I think Sony MH755 tips are good quality tips, but it would be nice if there was also a wider bore offering to it.

*Edit:*  I think *Spinfits* are the best so far!  Bass is much much better. These are definitely worthwhile with Spinfits. Better clarity for better imaging. I will measure with Spinfits and see what the differences are.  Make sure to amp it sufficiently for best sound since it's a dynamic driver as usually dynamic drivers make a difference from amping.  I don't think Galaxy phones are sufficient amping.  For dynamic drivers, bass is what you notice the most from insufficient amping, sounding flabby, less control.


----------



## Almazbek

SilverEars said:


> I will be getting my Final Audio tips soon, and will try it.  I think it is tip depends on bass, and some tips don't give a good bass response (although the above measurement is with stock tips, I think perhaps the upper-mids being so high reduces the perception of bass quantity).  I tried out MH755 tips, and does seem to tighten the bass response (sounds like there's more bass as result), and tighten the overall response in terms of clarity.  I think Sony MH755 tips are good quality tips, but it would be nice if there was also a wider bore offering to it.
> 
> *Edit:*  I think *Spinfits* are the best so far!  Bass is much much better. These are definitely worthwhile with Spinfits. Better clarity for better imaging. I will measure with Spinfits and see what the differences are.  Make sure to amp it sufficiently for best sound since it's a dynamic driver as usually dynamic drivers make a difference from amping.  I don't think Galaxy phones are sufficient amping.


 Basic tips are good but I hate the vacuum they create. When I accidentally pull one side it really hurts.
Can someone recommend good bassy iem with piercing highs? I ended up selling my cca c10, they are good but not enough highs for me. Are banned qt2 good?


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 8, 2019)

Almazbek said:


> Basic tips are good but I hate the vacuum they create. When I accidentally pull one side it really hurts.
> Can someone recommend good bassy iem with piercing highs? I ended up selling my cca c10, they are good but not enough highs for me. Are banned qt2 good?


Same here, I think it's because the silicone is thin and adheres easy.  With Spinfits and good strong amping, you'd get stronger bass with those.  It's the amping that's issue straight out of the Galaxy phone I think (I did measure it with a source that drives the iem strong).  If going cheap, I'd recommend Sony MH755 or 750.  755 needs to be recabled or need an extension since it has a short cable originally meant to be plugged to a blue-tooth adapter.

I'd say MH755 pretty strong treble, if you want something on piercing side.  Also, the Spinfits does sharpen the treble on the AKG earphone as well.  I don't see why you'd want piercing highs?  I personally like more relaxed highs.


----------



## Slater

Almazbek said:


> Basic tips are good but I hate the vacuum they create. When I accidentally pull one side it really hurts.



If you open your mouth wide while inserting/removing, it helps. Also, grab the antihelix (ie the outside most part of your ear) with 1 hand and gently ‘stretch’ it, while using the other hand to insert/remove the earphone.

Both of these things temporary increases the diameter and shape of your ear canal. With a combination of those 2 tricks, it should greatly reduce your issues.

It also all but eliminates driver flex.

Finally, you may be using tips that are too large. Try stepping down 1 size of eartip, even if it means using 2 different size eartips. Many people have to use 2 different size eartips (such as 1 M and 1 L), due to slight differences in their ear canals.


----------



## Almazbek

SilverEars said:


> Same here, I think it's because the silicone is thin and adheres easy.  With Spinfits and good strong amping, you'd get stronger bass with those.  It's the amping that's issue straight out of the Galaxy phone I think (I did measure it with a source that drives the iem strong).  If going cheap, I'd recommend Sony MH755 or 750.  755 needs to be recabled or need an extension since it has a short cable originally meant to be plugged to a blue-tooth adapter.
> 
> I'd say MH755 pretty strong treble, if you want something on piercing side.  Also, the Spinfits does sharpen the treble on the AKG earphone as well.  I don't see why you'd want piercing highs?  I personally like more relaxed highs.


Tastes differ  I want something like Vmoda m100 but a cheaper iem.
Recabling is the first thing I did. I still think that mh755 are a better choice than the c10. Their value is insane.



Slater said:


> If you open your mouth wide while inserting/removing, it helps. Also, grab the antihelix (ie the outside most part of your ear) with 1 hand and gently ‘stretch’ it, while using the other hand to insert/remove the earphone.
> 
> Both of these things temporary increases the diameter and shape of your ear canal. With a combination of those 2 tricks, it should greatly reduce your issues.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll try that!


----------



## gourab1995

Almazbek said:


> Basic tips are good but I hate the vacuum they create. When I accidentally pull one side it really hurts.
> Can someone recommend good bassy iem with piercing highs? I ended up selling my cca c10, they are good but not enough highs for me. Are banned qt2 good?



Good bassy iems with piercing highs thats the qt2. Bass can be messy at times. But overall a great v shape iem.


----------



## Almazbek

gourab1995 said:


> Good bassy iems with piercing highs thats the qt2. Bass can be messy at times. But overall a great v shape iem.


How is the zs7 vs qt2?


----------



## Zerohour88

because we needed a new model like, yesterday, here's the NiceHCK NX7, 7 driver (4BA+2DD+1 ceramic driver) for usd$80?

https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1148518197907218432


----------



## Nimweth

Almazbek said:


> How is the zs7 vs qt2?


ZS7 for me is far better. Superb bass, present mids with lots of detail and a smoother treble than QT2. Soundstage is as good as QT2. Very entertaining sound.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Zerohour88 said:


> because we needed a new model like, yesterday, here's the NiceHCK NX7, 7 driver (4BA+2DD+1 ceramic driver) for usd$80?
> 
> https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1148518197907218432


Looks a bit KZ to me. ZSN body multi BA iems are all the rage now.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 9, 2019)

Almazbek said:


> How is the zs7 vs qt2?



Zs7 have a more forward midrange, better bass control, more impactful, but highs are much less sparkly, they go for a smoother tone in the high registers, good energy but less quantity. If you are treble sensetive, you would go for zs7. If you love v shape bassy sparkly, qt2 is the way. I do think the qt2 treble is likeable, at the same time more piercing.

I personally found the qt2 bass messy, some may like it. Overall, the qt2 has an easy to like kind of balanced between high and low v-shape tuning given the peak at 10k. The zs7 is a warm sound rather than a dark sound. It does not lack treble, it just has more bass relatively and it's good quality bass. if you love your bass, your money goes here.

For me zs7 win vs qt2. But then i also hear zs10 pro is better balanced than zs7. Bright to some. I dont own them... Yet.

Ps: qt2 will hurt your ears physically and sonically at times, quite the opposite in case of zs7 surprisingly.


----------



## Zerohour88

BadReligionPunk said:


> Looks a bit KZ to me. ZSN body multi BA iems are all the rage now.



wouldn't be surprised if NiceHCK commissioned the same factory to make it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. NiceHCK do have several outfits making stuff for them, not to mention tuners, so its a mixed bag.

Hopefully not the same dudes as the F3, was it? or H3? I forgot which was the kinda-maligned IEM model they released recently.


----------



## HungryPanda

I rather like the NiceHCK F3


----------



## silverfishla

Zerohour88 said:


> wouldn't be surprised if NiceHCK commissioned the same factory to make it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. NiceHCK do have several outfits making stuff for them, not to mention tuners, so its a mixed bag.
> 
> Hopefully not the same dudes as the F3, was it? or H3? I forgot which was the kinda-maligned IEM model they released recently.


NiceHCK gets no money from me for their own branded IEMs.  I was one of those who bought the F3 planar hybrid.  It sucked hard.  Don’t believe their marketing, they can’t tune worth crap, or allow subpar tunings out the door.  Crapshoot at best.


----------



## B9Scrambler

BadReligionPunk said:


> Looks a bit KZ to me. ZSN body multi BA iems are all the rage now.



Shell is similar but not as thick resulting in a lower profile fit which is always nice.


----------



## silverfishla

HungryPanda said:


> I rather like the NiceHCK F3


I couldn’t get it to work for me, no matter what source.  It always came up short.
It’s funny, because I just got the CCA A10 and that one sounds like I hoped the F3 would’ve sounded like.  Big space, great detail and very nice full bass.
The F3 needed to stay in the oven longer.


----------



## jant71

Just came out really but I'll drop this in here since Tanchjim is on a nice roll so this could be a high performing under $100 contender 
https://penonaudio.com/tanchjim-blues.html


----------



## archdawg (Jul 9, 2019)

Almazbek said:


> How is the zs7 vs qt2?


For me the ZS7 (and the ZS6) beat the QT2 in almost any regard.
Just two things that killed my fun with the QT2:
1. Bass
ZS7: fast, dry, precise, structured, no bleed worth mentioning
QT2: slow, over board, lack of structure, mushy, boomy, too much bleeding into the lower mids (for my taste).
2. Imaging
ZS7: not quite as good as the 10 Pro (very good) but close
QT2: diffuse - I initially thought that the cable, connector or one of the drivers might have been connected or soldered incorrectly (inverted phase) and checked everything but nope. Above that imaging gets really messy with busy tracks.

I really love my QT5 (personal sub-20€ favorite), but the 2s just don't cut it for me and I gave them to a friend.


----------



## Zerohour88

HungryPanda said:


> I rather like the NiceHCK F3





silverfishla said:


> NiceHCK gets no money from me for their own branded IEMs.  I was one of those who bought the F3 planar hybrid.  It sucked hard.  Don’t believe their marketing, they can’t tune worth ****, or allow subpar tunings out the door.  Crapshoot at best.



funny you both say this, since I'd say its polarizing at best? wasn't even thinking of the F3 tri-hybrid, I think there was some other IEM (maybe it was the N3) they released that people didn't really like? Its normal with chi-fi like this, the bad/mediocre gets forgotten quick.

While their earbud guys are quite good (loving the EBX, quite like the EB2 and ME80), that is still one kind of tuning being refined (and should be a different team).

they have the upper-tier models like the 10BA and 12BA stuff, hopefully the team that did those are the ones who tuned this NX7 (unlikely, but one can hope).


----------



## silverfishla

I rather like the NiceHCK N3. .


----------



## Almazbek

*Nimweth
gourab1995
archdawg*
Your replies really helped me. Thats all I wanted to hear, you are the best, thank you!


----------



## SharkSkin

Zerohour88 said:


> because we needed a new model like, yesterday, here's the NiceHCK NX7, 7 driver (4BA+2DD+1 ceramic driver) for usd$80?
> 
> https://twitter.com/hckexin/status/1148518197907218432


Looks interesting. I've had good luck with the ceramic driver earphones I've had so far (Rosewill EX500 and the ****). But I can't help but feel like NiceHCK is just stuffing a bunch more drivers in there for the heck of it (and an upcharge).


----------



## Zerohour88 (Jul 10, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> I rather like the NiceHCK N3. .



the plot thickens!

the design pulled me in a bit (KZ's build quality should be good), but more interesting is that a few users demoed them with the IER-Z1R and said they're comparable (the Z1R being a usd$2k TOTL). Overhyped giant killers are nothing new, ofc.

more reliable observation is that its better than the KZ AS16, which isn't really something to boast about.



SharkSkin said:


> Looks interesting. I've had good luck with the ceramic driver earphones I've had so far (Rosewill EX500 and the ****). But I can't help but feel like NiceHCK is just stuffing a bunch more drivers in there for the heck of it (and an upcharge).



It should be noted that NiceHCK do have models with more driver counts than this (the FR12 comes to mind). There are reasons to have more drivers in an IEM (fullness of sound, covering more of the FR), so I'd leave it to the tuners to figure out and just put them in my ear and hopefully enjoy the sound that comes out.


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 10, 2019)

I actually have the N3 but for the life of me cannot remember how they sound. I'll have to find them.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Almazbek said:


> I still think that mh755 are a better choice than the c10. Their value is insane.


Lol. I dont think so.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Are the Nicehck M6 still a good option within the 80-100 USD price range? I'm looking for a significant upgrade, but can't decide between the M6, Ibasso IT01, FiiO FH1, and some others.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone own these lz semkarch iems, apparently they have some kind of "carbon nanotube tech". Anybody know if they deliver what they advertise with their tech?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 10, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I actually have the N3 but for the life of me cannot remember how they sound. I'll have to find them.



I think you will find the N3 in my list   You have forgotten that you gave them to me after you received a few that were far more expensive.  I love them.



LaughMoreDaily said:


> Lol. I dont think so.



... and you, LaughMoreDaily, might be surprised how amazing the MH755 can sound.  It's not all about price and/or number of drivers.


----------



## talponne

SiggyFraud said:


> Are the Nicehck M6 still a good option within the 80-100 USD price range? I'm looking for a significant upgrade, but can't decide between the M6, Ibasso IT01, FiiO FH1, and some others.


IMHO the M6 sounds like an old boombox, which to me it's not that fun.
You get the 3 filters but do not expect to be mind blowing... They do change a little the sound but not by much.
The soundstage feels very crowded and also the instruments.
I does improve with the third party champagne filter from BGVP but if you listen carefully the voices sound like they are coming from a tube.
The only positive thing is that there are non fatiguing... if that is important to you.
I got these from a member following the hype and I would not recommend these.
I don'y know if something will change with a different cable... I will let you know in a couple of days after I receive my order.
You can EQ them more to your liking as I do.
Hope this helps.
Cheers!


----------



## SiggyFraud

PreetyAdrian said:


> IMHO the M6 sounds like an old boombox, which to me it's not that fun.
> You get the 3 filters but do not expect to be mind blowing... They do change a little the sound but not by much.
> The soundstage feels very crowded and also the instruments.
> I does improve with the third party champagne filter from BGVP but if you listen carefully the voices sound like they are coming from a tube.
> ...


Thanks for your input. Any other IEMs in the 100 USD price range that you would recommend?


----------



## baskingshark

SiggyFraud said:


> Thanks for your input. Any other IEMs in the 100 USD price range that you would recommend?



I bought the TFZ No. 3 (regular) at the recent aliexpress sale and if you want a warm, slightly dark and smooth non fatiguing signature, this is excellent for the price of ~ $100. 

This is my amateur review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-no-3.23581/reviews#review-22329

But it is not for people who want an analytical signature or something with high resolution or for treble heads.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jul 10, 2019)

gourab1995 said:


> Anyone own these lz semkarch iems, apparently they have some kind of "carbon nanotube tech". Anybody know if they deliver what they advertise with their tech?


Got em. They are my number ones. At $100 they were comparable to IT01. They actually did most things better then IT01(stage, separation, imaging). At $65 sale price(what I bought em at) they were top tier at that price for the sound. At $35 clearance price they are a no brainer for people that like commercial sound. They basically have SONY commercial sound all the way through. Bass isn't the fastest and bleeds a bit, but is easily contained via EQ, but honestly it never bothers me for the music that I listen to and is actually good for most of my music.

Anyway I love them for summertime use. I work outside in the 95-100 heat with 60-70% humidity so I need single dynamic. These things are the 2nd most comfortable over ears IEM I have tried. They completly dissappear and their profile fit completly inside my ear so I can wear a full face helmet over them.

Wanted to also say that they come with Sony hybrid tips which are narrow bore tips. That enhances the bass and smothers the treble. My opinion is that wide bores are the way to go. I use JVC spiral dots and black filter. Even things out a bit for me personally.

Graphs using all the different LZ filters. https://ameblo.jp/nyanpire-chu/entry-12375038833.html


Also yes Carbon nanotube driver is indestructible. These can handle +20db boost and quite a bit of my 800mw amp before distortion.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Zerohour88 said:


> funny you both say this, since I'd say its polarizing at best? wasn't even thinking of the F3 tri-hybrid, I think there was some other IEM (maybe it was the N3) they released that people didn't really like? Its normal with chi-fi like this, the bad/mediocre gets forgotten quick.
> 
> While their earbud guys are quite good (loving the EBX, quite like the EB2 and ME80), that is still one kind of tuning being refined (and should be a different team).
> 
> they have the upper-tier models like the 10BA and 12BA stuff, hopefully the team that did those are the ones who tuned this NX7 (unlikely, but one can hope).


the n3, which had that piezooelectric thingy, was a miss--some good parts not leading to a coherent whole.


----------



## talponne

SiggyFraud said:


> Thanks for your input. Any other IEMs in the 100 USD price range that you would recommend?


I'm on the same journey 
Till now I've tried Tin T3, TFZ S2, TFZ T2.
T3 I think is the best from these. And I really like the sound signature of the S2.
Now I'm interested to find more info about Tansio Mirai TSMR-3 and TFZ No 3.
I may end up getting the No 3 since I do like the sound signature of these


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 10, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Got em. They are my number ones. At $100 they were comparable to IT01. They actually did most things better then IT01(stage, separation, imaging). At $65 sale price(what I bought em at) they were top tier at that price for the sound. At $35 clearance price they are a no brainer for people that like commercial sound. They basically have SONY commercial sound all the way through. Bass isn't the fastest and bleeds a bit, but is easily contained via EQ, but honestly it never bothers me for the music that I listen to and is actually good for most of my music.
> 
> Anyway I love them for summertime use. I work outside in the 95-100 heat with 60-70% humidity so I need single dynamic. These things are the 2nd most comfortable over ears IEM I have tried. They completly dissappear and their profile fit completly inside my ear so I can wear a full face helmet over them.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for your detailed reply, extremely helpful! 

Im liking that graph as well, do they beat the kz offerings like the zs7 or zs10pro in terms of soundstage, imaging and naturalness at this price according to you?


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> ... and you, LaughMoreDaily, might be surprised how amazing the MH755 can sound.  It's not all about price and/or number of drivers.



Any links to legit copies of the 755's? There is one up on AliExpress but cant tell for sure:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32954417870.html


----------



## BadReligionPunk

gourab1995 said:


> Wow, thanks for your detailed reply, extremely helpful!
> 
> Im liking that graph as well, do they beat the kz offerings like the zs7 or zs10pro in terms of soundstage, imaging and naturalness at this price according to you?


Sucks but against all odds, I resisted the urge to buy zs7 or zs10pro, so I have no idea about their staging ect. It is pretty wide though and has good depth. Their is nice space in between everything and they are natural sounding. Bass quality is its forte. Not fast. Not slow. Just dynamic. Sub bass and mid bass are equals and impact and slam are good without being overwhelming. Mids are lush to me. Very Sony-ish to me. A bit thick(warm) but very natural and has a smoothness that is close to CCA C10 mids, at least on the same ballpark to me. Treble is soft and a bit dark. Good for long loud sessions. Thing EQs great as most dynamics generally do. 

All in all fans of modern music that need a super comfortable iem probably and like a generally warm, bassy, smooth commercial sound, will like these. 

Also $35 now?  Wuuuuuut?


----------



## MrMajony

gourab1995 said:


> Any links to legit copies of the 755's? There is one up on AliExpress but cant tell for sure:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32954417870.html



I bought 3 units (white) here, hoping they were original  https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3304...0&spm=a219c.12010615.8148356.1.5ce24b8d00sWt0


----------



## mbwilson111

gourab1995 said:


> Any links to legit copies of the 755's? There is one up on AliExpress but cant tell for sure:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32954417870.html



I am not sure if anyone has tried the aliexpress ones.

People have posted good ebay links all through the 755 thread.  So far no one seems to have had any fake white ones.  I would hesitate to try the black.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HerrXRDS said:


> Surprised the Crescent and AKG Samsung that come with their phones is not on this list, they sound better than many IEMs I've tried from this list. BTW, how is decided what stays and what goes on this list?


Bro....thisrelation with the list is like with a couple: complicate. 
Thank you for your suggestion....was thinking I already put the Crescent. And since its not just chifi here I should surely put these AKG samsung. And lot of other stuffs. I will update this list this summer for sure....

About what stay what goes, well firstly when something isnt for sale anymore I need to erase it, as well, sometime a hype die and we see true face of a mediocre iem (ZS10 is an example among other)....but i follow opinion of others, like even if I dont love V80 its in the list cause democracy decide its great value in a whole. First aspect is really about sound value, construction is second, but if a iem have multiple quality issue or its plain crap construction i will avoid putting it in the list too. As well, as I don't personally heard all iem in the list, i need to read numerous reviews or headfiers impressions. It can't be put on the list if only me or less than 10 average dude praise it. Yep, this list make me paranoid. Scare the sh!t out of me.


----------



## baskingshark

gourab1995 said:


> Any links to legit copies of the 755's? There is one up on AliExpress but cant tell for sure:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32954417870.html





https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Sony-HM...var=542036017286&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I bought my Sony MH755 from this ebay seller about a month back and it was a legit white one.


----------



## SilverEars

HerrXRDS said:


> Wow, seeing the graph confirms what I am hearing. Main complain I've read is that they lack bass, I don't know what those people are listening to cause these hit good and sub-bass is very present, more than No 3 for example, voices feel a tad warmer too. They don't have the same resolution and clarity but the spacious sound and decent soundstage make up for it. For under $10 I haven't heard something better, hell I even prefer them over some of my multi hundred $ IEMs, comfortable, pleasant signature and cheap .
> 
> Last pair I've bought was from seller webbuysource  on eBay and they were originals. I would try to find some open pack from the Samsung bundle or something like that if not. I also had a fake and I's very obvious from the sound, very muddy. compared to my other 3 gen buds I have. Visually it looked almost identical, the only difference I could tell was the finish on the wire controller, on the original is pretty crisp and the pimple well defined, on the fake the molding is a little more rounded around the edges and the pimple is not as pronounced. Seems like the fake now has rubbery earpiece and correct jack so I don't think the guide from the Samsung site longer applies.


I got the 3 sets of AKG Samsung Galaxy 8 series iems in.


    

They are genuine as they measure pretty similar.  I remeasured my old set that falling apart against one of these new sets, and to my surprise, the response differs.  My old set is warmer with greater bass, particularly the subs.  So, the new set sounds brighter.  

Here is the graph comparison


----------



## gourab1995

BadReligionPunk said:


> Sucks but against all odds, I resisted the urge to buy zs7 or zs10pro, so I have no idea about their staging ect. It is pretty wide though and has good depth. Their is nice space in between everything and they are natural sounding. Bass quality is its forte. Not fast. Not slow. Just dynamic. Sub bass and mid bass are equals and impact and slam are good without being overwhelming. Mids are lush to me. Very Sony-ish to me. A bit thick(warm) but very natural and has a smoothness that is close to CCA C10 mids, at least on the same ballpark to me. Treble is soft and a bit dark. Good for long loud sessions. Thing EQs great as most dynamics generally do.
> 
> All in all fans of modern music that need a super comfortable iem probably and like a generally warm, bassy, smooth commercial sound, will like these.
> 
> Also $35 now?  Wuuuuuut?



Ikr that price dropped pretty hard. That's why i was so skeptical. But after hearing from you, this will be on my buy list with the audiosense t180.


----------



## Slater

gourab1995 said:


> Ikr that price dropped pretty hard. That's why i was so skeptical. But after hearing from you, this will be on my buy list with the audiosense t180.



No need to be skeptical; that price drop happens on all KZs. That’s why I always wait a while before getting a new model.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 10, 2019)

MrMajony said:


> I bought 3 units (white) here, hoping they were original  https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3304...0&spm=a219c.12010615.8148356.1.5ce24b8d00sWt0



Aren't they supposed to come along with a short wire. Also the price is so low for that. I'm a bit hesitant.

Edit: the wire just looked longer in the pic, but still any way you confirm that those are the real deal?


----------



## gourab1995

baskingshark said:


> https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Sony-HM755-Headset-Hifi-In-ear-Wire-earphone-for-Z3-Samsung-Xiaomi-Nokia-Huawei/332962192779?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=542036017286&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I bought my Sony MH755 from this ebay seller about a month back and it was a legit white one.



Thanks i might give this seller a shot.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

gourab1995 said:


> Ikr that price dropped pretty hard. That's why i was so skeptical. But after hearing from you, this will be on my buy list with the audiosense t180.


Yea I don't think the iem sold well, despite generally good reviews. Semkarch is a stupid name though. Its a word scramble type of thing like BQEYZ. Don't know if that played in to it not selling well. Seems like LZ should have just given it an LZ designation and it would have sold like hotcakes. Weird Chinese bidness stuff.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I'm actually interested in the whizzer too. Its dropped from $100 to $50. Single dynamic and it looks nice too. Might grab one if it goes lower.


----------



## MrMajony

gourab1995 said:


> Aren't they supposed to come along with a short wire. Also the price is so low for that. I'm a bit hesitant.
> 
> Edit: the wire just looked longer in the pic, but still any way you confirm that those are the real deal?



If the photos are correct, they are original. you just have to avoid buying black mh755, they are mostly fake. for 3-5 $ worth very much imo


----------



## MrDelicious

I got a pair of Final E2000 for 15€ and these are pretty amazing at this price. Apparently they're like 50€ as new and I'd say they're very good value even at that price. It's not easy finding IEM's that are not utterly V-shaped at this price range. No mistake, these are still slightly V-shaped but very slightly and with no crazy peaks and valleys in the upper mids/lower treble range. Warm v-shape might be a good descriptor for the signature. I might also be the only person that did not enjoy the E5000, I like these alot more.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mbwilson111 said:


> ... and you, LaughMoreDaily, might be surprised how amazing the MH755 can sound.  It's not all about price and/or number of drivers.


I own a pair of the 1 foot cable MH755. I hold my music player at head level just to listen to them.

How many hours of burn in do they need? Out of the box: waste of money.


----------



## HerrXRDS

SilverEars said:


> I got the 3 sets of AKG Samsung Galaxy 8 series iems in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might be a measurable burn-in proof if that's the case. I bought two sets a while back, the one I've listen too for the past few months has more bass than the other one I just unpacked now. I don't know if the diffrence existed from the beginning cause I haven't tested them. You have the ocasion to burn in a pair and see if it changes. 
It might be simply a difference betwen batches too. There's a video on Youtube comparing the ones that come with S10 whith S8. Says S10 has more bass.


----------



## Bartig

HerrXRDS said:


> This might be a measurable burn-in proof if that's the case. I bought two sets a while back, the one I've listen too for the past few months has more bass than the other one I just unpacked now. I don't know if the diffrence existed from the beginning cause I haven't tested them. You have the ocasion to burn in a pair and see if it changes.
> It might be simply a difference betwen batches too. There's a video on Youtube comparing the ones that come with S10 whith S8. Says S10 has more bass.


I avoid the whole burning in-discussion, but this is actually a pretty great chance to compare them now and after many hours playing.


----------



## SilverEars

HerrXRDS said:


> This might be a measurable burn-in proof if that's the case. I bought two sets a while back, the one I've listen too for the past few months has more bass than the other one I just unpacked now. I don't know if the diffrence existed from the beginning cause I haven't tested them. You have the ocasion to burn in a pair and see if it changes.
> It might be simply a difference betwen batches too. There's a video on Youtube comparing the ones that come with S10 whith S8. Says S10 has more bass.


I'll see how consistant the new batches are. 

I notice two vent holes.  One on the front portion and tiny ons lodged between two assemblies.  The 2nd one could be blocked off from all the debree collected there, but I thought blocking off vent would reduce bass.


----------



## MrDelicious

SilverEars said:


> I'll see how consistant the new batches are.
> 
> I notice two vent holes.  One on the front portion and tiny ons lodged between two assemblies.  The 2nd one could be blocked off from all the debree collected there, but I thought blocking off vent would reduce bass.


Depends if the blocked vent is behind or on the front of the driver. If it's behind the driver, it's used to get in air for the driver to move so blocking that would result in less bass. If it's on the front, it's used for air circulation and to vent excess air out, blocking that would result in all air being moved out of the nozzle into the ear canal, ergo more bass.


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> Depends if the blocked vent is behind or on the front of the driver. If it's behind the driver, it's used to get in air for the driver to move so blocking that would result in less bass. If it's on the front, it's used for air circulation and to vent excess air out, blocking that would result in all air being moved out of the nozzle into the ear canal, ergo more bass.



I know there are a lot of bass mods on this forum that result in better bass after blocking vents on certain IEMs. And I have considered doing so myself to get better bass.
But just a noob question, will there be any damage to the IEM in the long term? Or even to our ears, since the pressure sorts of builds up in our ears with a blocked vent?


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> I know there are a lot of bass mods on this forum that result in better bass after blocking vents on certain IEMs. And I have considered doing so myself to get better bass.
> But just a noob question, will there be any damage to the IEM in the long term? Or even to our ears, since the pressure sorts of builds up in our ears with a blocked vent?


Depending on how carefully you insert those IEMs and how well your tips seal you _could_ run into issues with driver flex, not a good idea. As to pressure build-up in the ear canal I pull down my earlobes every couple minutes anyway (good old habit with IEMs) - helps a lot. Regarding blocked front vents more often than not those mods result in a more bloated, kinda boomy bass to my ears, something I personally don't enjoy that much - YMMV.


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I own a pair of the 1 foot cable MH755. I hold my music player at head level just to listen to them.
> 
> How many hours of burn in do they need? Out of the box: waste of money.


That's interesting. I had the same experience with mine out of the 'bag' lol. Then a colleague helped me out and discovered a problem with the soldering inside. They fixed this and re-cabled them for me. I have to say that all the good things I have heard about them are true. They sound amazing. Hard to believe this kind of quality from a £5 single DD. It is also possible that you have a fake, there are ways of finding out if this is the case.


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I own a pair of the 1 foot cable MH755. I hold my music player at head level just to listen to them.
> 
> How many hours of burn in do they need? Out of the box: waste of money.



Why don't you get a short extension cable for it?


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> Why don't you get a short extension cable for it?



For the MH755, I find the stock cable has bad microphonics on it, so getting an extension cable doesn't fix that issue.
I would like to recable my MH755, but I don't have the technical expertise to, and sending it somewhere to get it done will probably cost more than the MH755 itself.
But for sure, the sound quality and especially the instrument timbre/tonality is superb for its cheap price; I would use it more if not for the short/microphonic prone stock cable.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 11, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> For the MH755, I find the stock cable has bad microphonics on it, so getting an extension cable doesn't fix that issue.
> I would like to recable my MH755, but I don't have the technical expertise to, and sending it somewhere to get it done will probably cost more than the MH755 itself.
> But for sure, the sound quality and especially the instrument timbre/tonality is superb for its cheap price; I would use it more if not for the short/microphonic prone stock cable.



I think the small plastic shell might make it impossible to avoid some microphonics.    I have several using different cables and they all have some... some more than others.  It does not bother me when the music is playing.

Maybe it is in the strain relief?

I wonder if the mmcx mod fixes that.

These questions are probably better for the dedicated MH755 (and related( IEMs


----------



## Ted Presley

mbwilson111 said:


> I think the small plastic shell might make it impossible to avoid some microphonics.    I have several using different cables and they all have some... some more than others.  It does not bother me when the music is playing.
> 
> Maybe it is in the strain relief?
> 
> ...



I have a recable MH755, no more microphonic, and I also have a spare stock MH755, I'm thinking to send it out to have mmcx mod .


----------



## mbwilson111

Ted Presley said:


> I have a recable MH755, no more microphonic, and I also have a spare stock MH755, I'm thinking to send it out to have mmcx mod .



Do you have a photo of it with the cable you used?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MrDelicious said:


> I got a pair of Final E2000 for 15€ and these are pretty amazing at this price. Apparently they're like 50€ as new and I'd say they're very good value even at that price. It's not easy finding IEM's that are not utterly V-shaped at this price range. No mistake, these are still slightly V-shaped but very slightly and with no crazy peaks and valleys in the upper mids/lower treble range. Warm v-shape might be a good descriptor for the signature. I might also be the only person that did not enjoy the E5000, I like these alot more.



Well, E2000 are sure better budget value and still among my favorite of all Final Audio iem....but i really love the E5000, me its the E3000 that doesnt do it but this is what I love with Final: there something for everyone and your always sure to have at least well balanced tuning. Now im really curious about the ultra budget newcomer E500 (cannot find lot of info about them yet touch)....E1000 is crazy good deal and little more bassier-thicker version of E2000. 

E5000 notably improve with burn in, bass gain in control wich permit overall better clarity even if they are on the warm side. Yeah, i migh finally became a burnin believer even with BA's....anyway, we can never predict if it will make subtle sound improvment, and most of time if I dont like an iem at first listen even this subtle change will not change the game.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Any more info about this crazy NiceHCK NX7???

Its scare me and intrigue me at the same time.


----------



## Ted Presley

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you have a photo of it with the cable you used?



4 core SPC cable, 1m2 length, quite ok.


----------



## mochill

I got a deal on the advanced sound gt3 which I couldn't pass :-D


----------



## Zerohour88

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Any more info about this crazy NiceHCK NX7???
> 
> Its scare me and intrigue me at the same time.



a few units are already sent out, can probably expect impressions in the coming weeks

https://twitter.com/bisonicr/status/1148817409316274176


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Falling from the sky....*KZ ZS10 PRO* are in my ears now.

sure better than ZS10, no screwing doubt.

Slightly unbalanced with treble and bass, but no tragically....but yeah, lower region is where my earing feel tuning is wrong. Anybody know if bass settle up a little after burn in?


----------



## MrDelicious

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> E1000 is crazy good deal and little more bassier-thicker version of E2000.


Really? Interesting. Crinacles measurements make the E1000 look a bit less bassy than the E2000.


----------



## MrDelicious

mochill said:


> I got a deal on the advanced sound gt3 which I couldn't pass :-D


I had the Superbass version which was really great, but the both barrels came apart at roughly the same time which sucked. So watch out for that, there's no glue holding them together, the top part is just pushed into the other real tight.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MrDelicious said:


> Really? Interesting. Crinacles measurements make the E1000 look a bit less bassy than the E2000.


E2000 have vented open back....and i dont really take graph as supreme reference, just side reference. Hum....i didnt give enough listening lately too so proper comparaison would be interesting....at least they are easy to find unlike my unloved iems that are hide.
will came back with proper comparaison!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> I got a deal on the advanced sound gt3 which I couldn't pass :-D


please share some impressions on this thread when your ready:https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-big-brands-here.872245/page-12#post-15056661


----------



## mochill

MrDelicious said:


> I had the Superbass version which was really great, but the both barrels came apart at roughly the same time which sucked. So watch out for that, there's no glue holding them together, the top part is just pushed into the other real tight.


I have the superbass as well


----------



## BubbaJay

My new Fiio M11 will be here tomorrow as will the new 4.4mm balanced cable for my Tin T2.  I've never listened to them balanced so it will be fun to see if there really is a difference in SQ other than the fact you get more power from the balanced output.


----------



## DBaldock9

BubbaJay said:


> My new Fiio M11 will be here tomorrow as will the new 4.4mm balanced cable for my Tin T2.  I've never listened to them balanced so it will be fun to see if there really is a difference in SQ other than the fact you get more power from the balanced output.



I haven't heard the M11, but my Balanced amps & DAPs seem to have a bit more of a 3D sound stage, especially when I'm listening to Binaural recordings.


----------



## Broquen

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't heard the M11, but my Balanced amps & DAPs seem to have a bit more of a 3D sound stage, especially when I'm listening to Binaural recordings.



Sorry for the off-topic, but I'm looking for some good binaural music but was unable to find it using Tidal. Most results are binaural relaxation sounds and stuff like that. Do you have some recommendation so I can try to look for it?


----------



## mbwilson111

Broquen said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, but I'm looking for some good binaural music but was unable to find it using Tidal. Most results are binaural relaxation sounds and stuff like that. Do you have some recommendation so I can try to look for it?



Amber Rubarth - Sessions from the 17th Ward


----------



## Broquen

mbwilson111 said:


> Amber Rubarth - Sessions from the 17th Ward



Had this album quite time ago, but for the hell I've been unable to remember the artist. Thanks! It's a great album. Purchased it for 12$ on Bandcamp and will listen to it in wav


----------



## DBaldock9

Broquen said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, but I'm looking for some good binaural music but was unable to find it using Tidal. Most results are binaural relaxation sounds and stuff like that. Do you have some recommendation so I can try to look for it?



A number of Chesky Records [ http://www.chesky.com/ ] albums have been recorded using the Binaural process.
I've downloaded some of the High Res albums from HD Tracks - https://www.hdtracks.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Binaural


----------



## Broquen

Great! Have to take a good look on it. Thank you both


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> For the MH755, I find the stock cable has bad microphonics on it, so getting an extension cable doesn't fix that issue.
> I would like to recable my MH755, but I don't have the technical expertise to, and sending it somewhere to get it done will probably cost more than the MH755 itself.
> But for sure, the sound quality and especially the instrument timbre/tonality is superb for its cheap price; I would use it more if not for the short/microphonic prone stock cable.



The microphonics are eliminated if you wear them ‘up’ (ie behind the ear) instead of ‘down’.


----------



## Slater

Ted Presley said:


> 4 core SPC cable, 1m2 length, quite ok.



Nice looking cable! Do you mind posting the purchase link?


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> The microphonics are eliminated if you wear them ‘up’ (ie behind the ear) instead of ‘down’.



Thanks for the pro tip! I will give it a try later.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 11, 2019)

MrDelicious said:


> Depends if the blocked vent is behind or on the front of the driver. If it's behind the driver, it's used to get in air for the driver to move so blocking that would result in less bass. If it's on the front, it's used for air circulation and to vent excess air out, blocking that would result in all air being moved out of the nozzle into the ear canal, ergo more bass.


My old one built up some debree/gunk that got lodge inbetween where the housing attachment and the driver housing part is.  There a cylindrical pit there, and there is a vent hole within that pit.

That's the left circle on the image, and the front vent is where the right circle is.  My understanding is that if you close the back vent, the bass will reduce.


----------



## SilverEars

HerrXRDS said:


> This might be a measurable burn-in proof if that's the case. I bought two sets a while back, the one I've listen too for the past few months has more bass than the other one I just unpacked now. I don't know if the diffrence existed from the beginning cause I haven't tested them. You have the ocasion to burn in a pair and see if it changes.
> It might be simply a difference betwen batches too. There's a video on Youtube comparing the ones that come with S10 whith S8. Says S10 has more bass.


It's not burn-in, it's QC variance.  

I've measured 2 new ones and the old one again, and overplayed them.  Same output volume.


----------



## MrDelicious

SilverEars said:


> My old one built up some debree/gunk that got lodge inbetween where the housing attachment and the driver housing part is.  There a cylindrical pit there, and there is a vent hole within that pit.
> 
> That's the left circle on the image, and the front vent is where the right circle is.  My understanding is that if you close the back vent, the bass will reduce.


That would make sense, yeah.


----------



## Ted Presley

Slater said:


> Nice looking cable! Do you mind posting the purchase link?



Ah, I know a local DIY cable marker, he modded this, not me.


----------



## talponne

SiggyFraud said:


> Thanks for your input. Any other IEMs in the 100 USD price range that you would recommend?


So I got the cable I was waiting for and I must say now I'm really liking these M6's.
I'm using a silver plated cable, 3rd party filter, wide bore tips with some foam for better isolation (with this filter you will loose some of the isolation because it has a hole - see in the picture).
So if you get these for a fair price I will recommend them.
I'm sorry if I misinformed you. If you need more info you can PM me.


----------



## SiggyFraud

PreetyAdrian said:


> So I got the cable I was waiting for and I must say now I'm really liking these M6's.
> I'm using a silver plated cable, 3rd party filter, wide bore tips with some foam for better isolation (with this filter you will loose some of the isolation because it has a hole - see in the picture).
> So if you get these for a fair price I will recommend them.
> I'm sorry if I misinformed you. If you need more info you can PM me.


These look good! I almost feel bad about ordering two other sets of IEMs instead. Well, maybe next time


----------



## talponne

SiggyFraud said:


> These look good! I almost feel bad about ordering two other sets of IEMs instead. Well, maybe next time


Great!
What did you got?


----------



## SiggyFraud

PreetyAdrian said:


> Great!
> What did you got?


The Sennheiser IE 40 PRO, which I'm listening to right now with the goofiest grin on my face (David Bowie's "Blackstar" never sounded so good), and a pair of Ibasso IT01 that are stil on the way.
Right now I feel like selling 99% of my chi-fi collection and keeping just the Senns. Will see, might as well do that.


----------



## talponne

SiggyFraud said:


> The Sennheiser IE 40 PRO, which I'm listening to right now with the goofiest grin on my face (David Bowie's "Blackstar" never sounded so good), and a pair of Ibasso IT01 that are stil on the way.
> Right now I feel like selling 99% of my chi-fi collection and keeping just the Senns. Will see, might as well do that.


I'm a fan of Sennheiser and I was looking at these but I was sceptical about the bass
How is it the bass BTW?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, did the AUDIOSENSET180 will became next (NO BS) hyped champion???

Man, they are more than promising, and since I heard multiple single armature (more high end) earphones, I know what a single full range BA can do. Final Audio B2 is a mind blowing example of that....but 10times more expensive than the T180. On my NBBA facebook group somebody say that he prefer T180 over T800(!)

This is his little impression, wich suggest they are great for rock:
''Here share my opinion upon AudioSense T180. Before I jump on to praise it and express how much i love it, I would declare that I have tried really hard in finding good cheap pairs as my daily drive. I have tried Tin t3, the **** . xiaomi and others. However I dumped all those after i listened to this unit. I bought a westone um1 on July 4th weekend to make a comparison. It is still on the way and I would like to share this review first. Instead of narrating its pros, I would compare it with tin t3. If you listen to the song "D-Grade **** Movie Jam" from "You know what " from The aristocrats, you would expect the beginning guitar power chords are harsh with tight response along with bass punching. T3 messed up totally loose sound texture. T180 did well. When the drum kicked in, you would expect the sound is from a larger sound stage. t180 positions it right. The clarity and accuracy are tune correctly and balanced. Wide sound stage surprised me. If keep listening, from 1:43, you can clearly listen the bass tone change to neck pickup as sound get more balanced mid. Enough accuracy and details revealed in 2:44 with three layers guitar are positioned in different spaces. The drum performance from 4:30-5:00 showed off how well this unit could handle dynamics. All above are pros. It is hard for me to pick one con. If force me to choose one. the only con is that it has only one drive which cause weak richness in picky range response. Personally I am super impressed by this unit.''

Oh, and Audiosense have a single dynamic too, and will lauch dual BA-DD soon. A company to check out. I'm waiting for mine to arrive...because they work on a new 8cores cable to be included instead of 4cores stock one.


----------



## FastAndClean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, did the AUDIOSENSET180 will became next (NO BS) hyped champion???
> 
> Man, they are more than promising, and since I heard multiple single armature (more high end) earphones, I know what a single full range BA can do. Final Audio B2 is a mind blowing example of that....but 10times more expensive than the T180. On my NBBA facebook group somebody say that he prefer T180 over T800(!)
> 
> ...


new 2BA model from AUDIOSENSE coming soon, knowles drivers with filed resin body, shhhh


----------



## MrMajony (Jul 12, 2019)

sfr **** sigue siendo relevante?


----------



## DBaldock9

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, did the AUDIOSENSET180 will became next (NO BS) hyped champion???
> 
> Man, they are more than promising, and since I heard multiple single armature (more high end) earphones, I know what a single full range BA can do. Final Audio B2 is a mind blowing example of that....but 10times more expensive than the T180. On my NBBA facebook group somebody say that he prefer T180 over T800(!)
> 
> ...



I've got both the T100 (Single Dynamic) and the T180 (Single Knowles Balanced Armature), and like both of them.
I originally bought the T100, because I was looking for a low profile earphone, that would be comfortable to use while sleeping - and it is.
For such a thin and lightweight earphone, the T100 has a surprisingly wide frequency response - with good low Bass, Midrange, and Treble.
The T180 also sounds good, but doesn't go as low as the T100.


----------



## DynamicEars

DBaldock9 said:


> I've got both the T100 (Single Dynamic) and the T180 (Single Knowles Balanced Armature), and like both of them.
> I originally bought the T100, because I was looking for a low profile earphone, that would be comfortable to use while sleeping - and it is.
> For such a thin and lightweight earphone, the T100 has a surprisingly wide frequency response - with good low Bass, Midrange, and Treble.
> The T180 also sounds good, but doesn't go as low as the T100.



So the T100 with single DD is better here? how about micro details and decay speed (usually BA win on these aspects) . I keep watching Audiosense, seems very promising


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I just heard that Moondrop is ending production on the Crescent... and Kanas Pro.

Source: Facebook


----------



## Nimweth

I have just been trying out the MH755 with my Creative XFi2. Excellent results, it seem like a good pairing. The X Fi expander really works to widen the soundstage.


----------



## HerrXRDS

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just heard that Moondrop is ending production on the Crescent... and Kanas Pro.
> 
> Source: Facebook



Hopefully they come up with something of higher quality as both were flawed. An IEM you can not listen too for long periods without condensation causing imbalance is a major design flaw
.


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 13, 2019)

Slater said:


> The microphonics are eliminated if you wear them ‘up’ (ie behind the ear) instead of ‘down’.



Thanks @Slater , this piece of advise really works! Although it looks weird, it's finally fixed the irritating microphonics on my MH755. Super pro tip!


----------



## theresanarc

Rank your top three budget IEMs in terms of best noise-isolation? Would really appreciate a bonus of if the sound signature has too much bass or not.


----------



## PhonoPhi

theresanarc said:


> Rank your top three budget IEMs in terms of best noise-isolation? Would really appreciate a bonus of if the sound signature has too much bass or not.



The isolation strongly depends on how tight the IEM shells fit into one's ear and the choice of tips for the tightness of the seal.

With C16/A10 fitting tightly for me and XL spiral dots (a bit largish but sealing well to fully enjoy BA bass) it isolates too much - I missed couple of phone calls


----------



## Ted Presley (Jul 13, 2019)

*wrong post


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 13, 2019)

HerrXRDS said:


> Hopefully they come up with something of higher quality as both the Crescent and Kanas Pro were flawed. An IEM you can not listen too for long periods without condensation causing imbalance is a major design flaw.


Is this condensation flaw only in hot weather? It doesnt make sense in the winter.


----------



## mochill

tiny little powerful balanced iem


----------



## HerrXRDS

mochill said:


> tiny little powerful balanced iem



The FR seems really similar to Moondrop Spaceship


----------



## SeoulParty (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm considering what next to buy...
Trying to pick from ZS10 pro, ****, QT5, T2 or something totally new like now I'm reading here great things about T100.  
Want good low/mid Bass, but not only Bass, If you know what I mean .
I'm thinking of buying 2, probably from AliExpress.  Any suggestions would be great.

Edit: btw, for ppl who use AliExpress, they're having a sale 7/15 - 7/17


----------



## DBaldock9 (Jul 14, 2019)

SeoulParty said:


> I'm considering what next to buy...
> Trying to pick from ZS10 pro, ****, QT5, T2 or something totally new like now I'm reading here great things about T100.
> Want good low/mid Bass, but not only Bass, If you know what I mean .
> I'm thinking of buying 2, probably from AliExpress.  Any suggestions would be great.
> ...



I bought the Pizen PianoTrio [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825090018.html ] at the same time that I bought the AudioSense T100.
The PianoTrio has better low Bass impact than the T100 (without the Mid-Bass blooming/booming of the Tennmak Pro), but it's not as comfortable to wear while sleeping as the T100, or my Tennmak Pro.


----------



## KarmaPhala

SeoulParty said:


> I'm considering what next to buy...
> Trying to pick from ZS10 pro, ****, QT5, T2 or something totally new like now I'm reading here great things about T100.
> Want good low/mid Bass, but not only Bass, If you know what I mean .
> I'm thinking of buying 2, probably from AliExpress.  Any suggestions would be great.
> ...



From your list, I have ta t2, soundsig wise it's neutral reference with a touch of bright I consider t2 is the bastion of under $50, because reference soundsig.  the others on your list would be v-shaped or slightly v-shaped  that is too common.


----------



## Raxell (Jul 14, 2019)

im looking to buy a new pair, im thinking to pick between these 5: CCA C16, CCA A10,Tin T2, Tin T3, KZ ZS10 Pro. which one sounds better? im looking for neutral detail sound


----------



## zazaboy (Jul 14, 2019)

@BadReligionPunk which whizzer iem are you talking about? Can you share the link?


----------



## zazaboy

@SilverEars which seller for Samsung akg? Plz share


----------



## BadReligionPunk

zazaboy said:


> @BadReligionPunk which whizzer iem are you talking about? Can you share the link?


Its the Whizzer A15 Just search Aliexpress for it. they are all back to $60 ish now, but during sales go to $50. Looks very nice and very comfortable. I'm keeping my eye on it. Would probably strike at $40ish.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> Its the Whizzer A15 Just search Aliexpress for it. they are all back to $60 ish now, but during sales go to $50. Looks very nice and very comfortable. I'm keeping my eye on it. Would probably strike at $40ish.



It's my first time hearing of this company but the reviews look quite good. There's apparently a normal Whizzer A15, and a Whizzer A15 pro version on aliexpress. Which version would you recommend?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> It's my first time hearing of this company but the reviews look quite good. There's apparently a normal Whizzer A15, and a Whizzer A15 pro version on aliexpress. Which version would you recommend?


Honestly I have no idea about either of them as I have never heard them. I prefer single dynamics though and the pro is a hybrid(I think). It probably sounds a bit better then the A15, but A15 seems like a good fit for me. Its normally 90-95 here with 60% humidity and I work outside all day. So BA's don't normally work great for me in the summer at work.


----------



## chickenmoon

BadReligionPunk said:


> Honestly I have no idea about either of them as I have never heard them. I prefer single dynamics though and *the pro is a hybrid(I think)*. It probably sounds a bit better then the A15, but A15 seems like a good fit for me. Its normally 90-95 here with 60% humidity and I work outside all day. So BA's don't normally work great for me in the summer at work.



A15 pro is a single Beryllium DD as is the regular version. If you like a bit of bass go for the regular as the pro has very, very lean bass.


----------



## SilverEars

zazaboy said:


> @SilverEars which seller for Samsung akg? Plz share


https://www.ebay.com/usr/webbuysource?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754

Verified as legit.  Also, those Samsung fast chargers are worth getting because there's fakes out there of those as well.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Jul 14, 2019)

Got the Kinera SIF. First impression, fun sound, good, large bass, decent clarity and cymbal crashes. I don't like the voices on them, harsh and sibilant to the point I can not listen to them. There are many other better options for under $50 IMO


----------



## CoiL

HerrXRDS said:


> Got the Kinera SIF. First impression, fun sound, good, large bass, decent clarity and cymbal crashes. I don't like the voices on them, harsh and sibilant to the point I can not listen to them. There are many other better options for under $50 IMO


Another buy-hit-button gone "out of order" for me. Thanks for saving my money


----------



## dogucanb

Hi guys,
Newbie here  first of all I want to say it's been more than 2 weeks already that I have been reading what you all wrote. I learnt a lot but I still can't understand more then 70 percent of the things written ) thanks a lot for sharing! 

I have a question for you all if you don't mind. I have been looking for around 40-50 $ iems that doesn't have hooks. I think Tin t2 - t3 are recommended a lot but since I am trance guy those may not fit me well. Also I came across with final audio e3000 which seems pretty good but they don't send this to my country directly. Which means I would need to pay almost the equal price of iems for taxes and shipping. Do you guys recommend any iems without hooka for a newbie who listens trance a lot?

Thanks a lot, cheers!


----------



## MrMajony

dogucanb said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie here  first of all I want to say it's been more than 2 weeks already that I have been reading what you all wrote. I learnt a lot but I still can't understand more then 70 percent of the things written ) thanks a lot for sharing!
> 
> I have a question for you all if you don't mind. I have been looking for around 40-50 $ iems that doesn't have hooks. I think Tin t2 - t3 are recommended a lot but since I am trance guy those may not fit me well. Also I came across with final audio e3000 which seems pretty good but they don't send this to my country directly. Which means I would need to pay almost the equal price of iems for taxes and shipping. Do you guys recommend any iems without hooka for a newbie who listens trance a lot?
> ...


moondrop crescent, has a classic in ear design and is well tuned


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 15, 2019)

Raxell said:


> im looking to buy a new pair, im thinking to pick between these 5: CCA C16, CCA A10,Tin T2, Tin T3, KZ ZS10 Pro. which one sounds better? im looking for neutral detail sound


I have all of the above except the ZS10 Pro. I would choose the Tin T3 from your list, it is neutral with a bright treble ( but not as bright as the C16 or A10). With the right tips and a good seal it also has deeper bass than the CCA models. If you like a V shaped profile the ZS7 is a very enjoyable IEM.


----------



## Raxell

Nimweth said:


> I have all of the above except the ZS10 Pro. I would choose the Tin T3 from your list, it is neutral with a bright treble ( but not as bright as the C16 or A10). With the right tips and a good seal it also has deeper bass than the CCA models. If you like a V shaped profile the ZS7 is a very enjoyable IEM.



I was tempted to buy the cca A10 after reading your review, im affraid that its too bright for my taste. I ended up picking the tin t2, the z review on youtube said that the t2 have more sound stage than the t3 with more neutral sound which is good because i use it for gaming too. Will give an update after i tried the t2


----------



## HAMS

Raxell said:


> I was tempted to buy the cca A10 after reading your review, im affraid that its too bright for my taste. I ended up picking the tin t2, the z review on youtube said that the t2 have more sound stage than the t3 with more neutral sound which is good because i use it for gaming too. Will give an update after i tried the t2



T2 is still too bright. Brighter than my ZSN for example.


----------



## Nimweth

Raxell said:


> I was tempted to buy the cca A10 after reading your review, im affraid that its too bright for my taste. I ended up picking the tin t2, the z review on youtube said that the t2 have more sound stage than the t3 with more neutral sound which is good because i use it for gaming too. Will give an update after i tried the t2


Do bear in mind that the T2 is somewhat light in the bass which may not be ideal for impactful soundtracks.


----------



## Raxell

Nimweth said:


> Do bear in mind that the T2 is somewhat light in the bass which may not be ideal for impactful soundtracks.


yup just tried the t2, it does lack bass. but im pretty pleased with the detail. does the vent mod improve the bass?


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 15, 2019)

Raxell said:


> yup just tried the t2, it does lack bass. but im pretty pleased with the detail. does the vent mod improve the bass?


Yes, it does, but it slightly alters the texture and the soundstage. If you value bass and soundstage then you might want to try the KZ ZS7.


----------



## Nimweth

BadReligionPunk said:


> Honestly I have no idea about either of them as I have never heard them. I prefer single dynamics though and the pro is a hybrid(I think). It probably sounds a bit better then the A15, but A15 seems like a good fit for me. Its normally 90-95 here with 60% humidity and I work outside all day. So BA's don't normally work great for me in the summer at work.


A15 Pro is single 9mm beryllium dynamic with a very neutral sound. The A15 is more bass heavy. The Whizzer Kylin is a hybrid model.


----------



## DBaldock9

DynamicEars said:


> So the T100 with single DD is better here? how about micro details and decay speed (usually BA win on these aspects) . I keep watching Audiosense, seems very promising



The T180 probably does have a little better details, and slightly more open Sound Stage.


----------



## HungryPanda

Woohoo for the Kylin


----------



## Slater

dogucanb said:


> Hi guys,
> Newbie here  first of all I want to say it's been more than 2 weeks already that I have been reading what you all wrote. I learnt a lot but I still can't understand more then 70 percent of the things written ) thanks a lot for sharing!



Hi friend, perhaps this will help some terms people use:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/describing-sound-a-glossary.220770/


----------



## Bartig (Jul 16, 2019)

Ooh, this pair of Tiandirenhe doesn't sound too bad. Quite good actually! Full bodied, kicking bass - although with a little rough edge, clear upper mids and an airy sound.


----------



## gbrgbr

The **** is down to USD 16.50. Getting a spare. Even tho I can't really afford to, 16 USD is a lot of money where I live   .
And this HCK  MMCX cable : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971728152.html . Reco by Slater, thanks.


----------



## martiniCZ

Bartig said:


> Ooh, this pair of Tiandirenhe doesn't sound too bad. Quite good actually! Full, kicking bass - although with a little rough edge, clear upper mids and an airy sound.


I agree, TD1 sounds very dynamic and lively. They are my favorite earphones for traveling and work. It sounds very mature, sometimes I feel like I'm listening big headphones.


----------



## Bartig

gbrgbr said:


> The **** is down to USD 16.50. Getting a spare. Even tho I can't really afford to, 16 USD is a lot of money where I live   .
> And this HCK  MMCX cable : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971728152.html . Reco by Slater, thanks.


Isn't it crazy that we love a product so much... We buy more of it?

I still have like four KZ ATE's lying around.


----------



## Dcell7

martiniCZ said:


> I agree, TD1 sounds very dynamic and lively. They are my favorite earphones for traveling and work. It sounds very mature, sometimes I feel like I'm listening big headphones.



Any difference between the TD1 and TD-R ? They look like the same.


----------



## martiniCZ

I think it's the same product, On the Aliexpress is now sold under many different names, but I think they all come from one factory.


----------



## Wiljen

FastAndClean said:


> new 2BA model from AUDIOSENSE coming soon, knowles drivers with filed resin body, shhhh



Been talking to AudioSense, hope to have a review of the new models shortly.


----------



## StSe

martiniCZ said:


> I agree, TD1 sounds very dynamic and lively. They are my favorite earphones for traveling and work. It sounds very mature, sometimes I feel like I'm listening big headphones.


Got them during sale for less than 15 €. Definitely a good buy. I also like the way they feel made of one piece without any cavity.


----------



## Dcell7

StSe said:


> Got them during sale for less than 15 €. Definitely a good buy. I also like the way they feel made of one piece without any cavity.



Is that the price with or without the cable ?


----------



## StSe

Dcell7 said:


> Is that the price with or without the cable ?


That's the price without cable or box, just the earphones with white tips in 4 sizes.


----------



## Dcell7

StSe said:


> That's the price without cable or box, just the earphones with white tips in 4 sizes.



Thanks for the reply. Now i can hunt them down on Ali  i don't need them but they look so pretty ......


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HerrXRDS said:


> Got the Kinera SIF. First impression, fun sound, good, large bass, decent clarity and cymbal crashes. I don't like the voices on them, harsh and sibilant to the point I can not listen to them. There are many other better options for under $50 IMO


Kinera is overated and really not on par with other sub-100$ offering on the market its true. 
They seem to never nail it with mid range and vocal....stop following them after Kinera H3 disaster.


----------



## gmahler2u

Hello.
I just got t2. Love the sound. Any recommendations for tips?
Thank you very in advance.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Im waiting for these one for so long, but im happy they dont rush as it proof BQEYZ take tuning and design work very seriously, wich is a most with this kind of drivers implementation!

1DD+1BA+1piezo sure promess something special and we hope: Spectacularly well balanced!!!

Official lauch date of BQEYZ SPRING1 is August 19.

Have big hope. And expectation. Can't wait to give them a try. I give some suggestions to nice communication agent...talking about timbre texture that lack in BQ3 and stuffs like spaciality in imaging etc. Anyway, have zero idea how these sound.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Im waiting for these one for so long, but im happy they dont rush as it proof BQEYZ take tuning and design work very seriously, wich is a most with this kind of drivers implementation!
> 
> 1DD+1BA+1piezo sure promess something special and we hope: Spectacularly well balanced!!!
> 
> ...



BQ3 bass + everything else from KB100, feel like a winner at $50 price point.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dani157 said:


> BQ3 bass + everything else from KB100, feel like a winner at $50 price point.



I have always thought the KB100 has enough bass for me.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mbwilson111 said:


> I have always thought the KB100 has enough bass for me.



Probably. I just find it lacking in sub-bass not much but just a little. Truly nitpicking here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 17, 2019)

I guess nobody try the NiceHCK NX7 yet??

Surely the most audacious diversify drivers implementation I ever seen. Now lets see how it sound. Crossing my finger for something way better than N3.

Very hard to follow up all these new iems lauching....Shenzhen is a crazy place....I guess audio engineer even make new iem when they go in bathroom.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

My opinion about Pai Audio DR2 - U$ 49. Great bass for Dance and EDM.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pai-audio-dr2.23637/reviews


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> My opinion about Pai Audio DR2 - U$ 49. Great bass for Dance and EDM.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pai-audio-dr2.23637/reviews


Do you try swapping cable for a silver plated one? I find the Hillaudio altair to gain in bass control and clarity...and the DR2 perhaps are very same iem with different brand (not sure, just speculating).


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Do you try swapping cable for a silver plated one? I find the Hillaudio altair to gain in bass control and clarity...and the DR2 perhaps are very same iem with different brand (not sure, just speculating).



I only have Ibasso IT01 cable it is copper.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Im waiting for these one for so long, but im happy they dont rush as it proof BQEYZ take tuning and design work very seriously, wich is a most with this kind of drivers implementation!
> 
> 1DD+1BA+1piezo sure promess something special and we hope: Spectacularly well balanced!!!
> 
> ...


They do look very interesting but they'll have to go some to beat the **** and I expect they'll cost quite a bit more!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> They do look very interesting but they'll have to go some to beat the **** and I expect they'll cost quite a bit more!



Yeah. Forget to tell it.
I really ask to BQEYZ if their audio engineer have listened to the unbeatable bargain ****.

Answer is something like: Yes, they don't like ****, its not really tuned, all drivers are trown in there and thats it. This is only our opinion.

Most admit I spit my beer on my laptop screen. Was a little destabilize. But i filter this info trough POSITIVITY and well, was like, hell! They sure take tuning work screwing seriously then! They most be genius! Perhaps Japanese?

Oh, but they think N3 is even worst too.

BQEYZ have balls. They say what they think. No Bs. RESPECT!

(hope i will not regret sharing this top secret info hum)


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah. Forget to tell it.
> I really ask to BQEYZ if their audio engineer have listened to the unbeatable bargain ****.
> 
> Answer is something like: Yes, they don't like ****, its not really tuned, all drivers are trown in there and thats it. This is only our opinion.
> ...



I really love the **** and even bought two pairs. It is truly stellar for the price. IMHO my only small bugbear is that some orchestral instruments don't sound tonally correct, such as wind and string instruments. So maybe that part can be tuned better or at least improved.

Well sound and music is pretty subjective, so if these CHIFI companies provide more options and quality for us consumers, it is good for us.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea well they can talk ish, but they need to deliver whatever the price.  Given their track record though Im going to go out on a limb and say that they will. The 3 I own are all fantastic and actually inspired me to sell off almost all my CCA and KZ iems.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 18, 2019)

I'd believe **** is not tuned, the low cost could be proof of it as well. It really did sound like the components were assembled and delivered just as is. I'm a little disappointed with how much attention and praise these get, which i think is mostly due to its graph presence in all ranges and seeming "balance". Which should not matter at all if it doesn't sound right. There is a borderline for acceptability with how off an iem is, these crossed them. Would pay more for better tuning easily.

I dunno how far this applies to kz, in some of their iems. Would explain why kzs are a hit and miss. Would be interesting to know bqeyzs opinion of tin hifi products.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Impossible to just throw 3 drivers into an IEM and have it sound good. Might not like the sound or tuning but its obviously been tuned.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Its possible they order pre-tuned drivers...whatever, it sound spectacular, even if slightly ''cinematic'' and tonaly imperfect, LOVE THE ****.

Now, i just receive the KBEAR F1, pretty flat sounding iem, level of clarity is nice, bass is on the anemic side but still have proper punch for some excitment....still need more listen and cable swapping as I use a balanced copper that tend to warm the sound. Anyway, for a single armature it look like a capable iem.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I have a very specific question. I dont listen to metal but often have question about what the best sub-50$ iem for metal.

Any metal head that can help me here???


----------



## DBaldock9

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Its possible they order pre-tuned drivers...whatever, it sound spectacular, even if slightly ''cinematic'' and tonaly imperfect, LOVE THE ****.
> 
> Now, i just receive the KBEAR F1, pretty flat sounding iem, level of clarity is nice, bass is on the anemic side but still have proper punch for some excitment....still need more listen and cable swapping as I use a balanced copper that tend to warm the sound. Anyway, for a single armature it look like a capable iem.



For better comfort, I used the file on my Swiss Army Knife, to round-over the sharp edges on my F1 earphones.  
.


----------



## Broquen

gourab1995 said:


> I'd believe **** is not tuned, the low cost could be proof of it as well. It really did sound like the components were assembled and delivered just as is. I'm a little disappointed with how much attention and praise these get, which i think is mostly due to its graph presence in all ranges and seeming "balance". Which should not matter at all if it doesn't sound right. There is a borderline for acceptability with how off an iem is, these crossed them. Would pay more for better tuning easily.
> 
> I dunno how far this applies to kz, in some of their iems. Would explain why kzs are a hit and miss. Would be interesting to know bqeyzs opinion of tin hifi products.



Maybe you got a faulty unit? Mine sound pretty well. 



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a very specific question. I dont listen to metal but often have question about what the best sub-50$ iem for metal.
> 
> Any metal head that can help me here???



**** work pretty well for metal in my case. Anyway, you can always equalize a bit mids and highs to your liking (or whoever asked you). Did not find something better that justifies more money, until Pioneer CH9T (but must admit that my usual price range is not around ~50$/€)


----------



## MrDelicious

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a very specific question. I dont listen to metal but often have question about what the best sub-50$ iem for metal.
> 
> Any metal head that can help me here???


I quite like VSD1S for metal. Similar to E2000, but with a bit more treble.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Its possible they order pre-tuned drivers...whatever, it sound spectacular, even if slightly ''cinematic'' and tonaly imperfect, LOVE THE ****.
> 
> Now, i just receive the KBEAR F1, pretty flat sounding iem, level of clarity is nice, bass is on the anemic side but still have proper punch for some excitment....still need more listen and cable swapping as I use a balanced copper that tend to warm the sound. Anyway, for a single armature it look like a capable iem.


Yes, it's very good, as you will see from my signature, it makes my top 10. +1 for the ****!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a very specific question. I dont listen to metal but often have question about what the best sub-50$ iem for metal.
> 
> Any metal head that can help me here???


What kind of metal? There are so many sub genres now and about a million different ways metal albums are mixed. Sludge and Doom are usually all about the thickness and bass. Bass heavy iems with good stage are preference for me. Black metal is all about speed and tightness, but are also mixed hot and tizzy a lot of times so more neutral balanced with some warmth are what I prefer. Death metal is very downtuned and veiled especially 90's and early 2k period. I usually prefer tight fast dynamic bass, with forward mids and upper mids, with smooth but somewhat extended highs. 

Best bet I have found is go W shape and EQ to preference. Neutron with its massive amounts of DSP and 30 band PEQ give you insane amounts of specific frequency control. I get people not wanting to use it, but metal is pound for pound some of the worst mixed stuff in the world especially extreme metal genres. IMO.


----------



## gourab1995

Broquen said:


> Maybe you got a faulty unit? Mine sound pretty well.



I equd my zs7 to sound like the **** In terms of frequency response, using audiobudgets graphs, to confirm if i have a defective unit. Bass is pretty good, mids are great, just like on my unit. 

Then comes the sound upper treble onwards; treble is just off putting, it sounds somehow congested, imaging is smeared over. They don't lack treble. Its like there is a hole in the treble. I would describe the sound as irritating. Because you know these are some very well equipped iems. But just manage to miss the mark.

On the bright side they do have good balance, mids and are pretty cheap, sound superb with rock music. 



BadReligionPunk said:


> Impossible to just throw 3 drivers into an IEM and have it sound good. Might not like the sound or tuning but its obviously been tuned.



There are so many pre tuned drivers on AliExpress for sale ranging from low end to full range drivers. I could see them just sticking those in without caring too much if they sound decent or not.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BadReligionPunk said:


> What kind of metal? There are so many sub genres now and about a million different ways metal albums are mixed. Sludge and Doom are usually all about the thickness and bass. Bass heavy iems with good stage are preference for me. Black metal is all about speed and tightness, but are also mixed hot and tizzy a lot of times so more neutral balanced with some warmth are what I prefer. Death metal is very downtuned and veiled especially 90's and early 2k period. I usually prefer tight fast dynamic bass, with forward mids and upper mids, with smooth but somewhat extended highs.
> 
> Best bet I have found is go W shape and EQ to preference. Neutron with its massive amounts of DSP and 30 band PEQ give you insane amounts of specific frequency control. I get people not wanting to use it, but metal is pound for pound some of the worst mixed stuff in the world especially extreme metal genres. IMO.



Did BQ3 is a good Metal ''all arounder''?

Was thinking you need bright punchy iem for metal, so fast drum and snare as well as electric guitar crunch are render properly lively. 

Should stop being obsess by classical and jazz and electronic for a while and go back to some intense jazz rock fusion like Elephant9 and experimental rock like Autoryno.


----------



## baskingshark

gourab1995 said:


> I equd my zs7 to sound like the **** In terms of frequency response, using audiobudgets graphs, to confirm if i have a defective unit. Bass is pretty good, mids are great, just like on my unit.
> 
> Then comes the sound upper treble onwards; treble is just off putting, it sounds somehow congested, imaging is smeared over. They don't lack treble. Its like there is a hole in the treble. I would describe the sound as irritating. Because you know these are some very well equipped iems. But just manage to miss the mark.
> 
> On the bright side they do have good balance, mids and are pretty cheap, sound superb with rock music.



Do u use an amp for the ****? I find the piezo drivers in it require some juice to get the details and brightness in the treble.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 18, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Do u use an amp for the ****? I find the piezo drivers in it require some juice to get the details and brightness in the treble.



Im using a fiio m3k dac. Nothing fancy, but fairly competent. Its a bright-neutral sounding dac. Pumps out good volume too.

I guess i would buy a pro version **** with edited treble, if they made one.


----------



## Slater

gourab1995 said:


> Would be interesting to know bqeyzs opinion of tin hifi products.



For all we know, BQEYZ is who _makes_ Tin Hifis products!

BQEYZ has been making a lot of earphones, for a lot of popular companies, for a while now.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Slater said:


> For all we know, *BQEYZ is who makes Tin Hifis products*!
> 
> BQEYZ has been making a lot of earphones, for a lot of popular companies, for a while now.



Possible, but doubtful. Tin was a OEM for other companies before they started their own brand.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

+1 for giving enough juice to the ****.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> For all we know, BQEYZ is who _makes_ Tin Hifis products!
> 
> BQEYZ has been making a lot of earphones, for a lot of popular companies, for a while now.


Wait!
WHat. 
Really?
Where do you find this classified info?

I know they work for other audio company since years....but if they are the one that tune T2, well, i will send flower to the adorable communication agent.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> For all we know, BQEYZ is who _makes_ Tin Hifis products!
> 
> BQEYZ has been making a lot of earphones, for a lot of popular companies, for a while now.



Lol. Didn't consider that, while asking the question. It would then be a good measure of self judgement.

Listening to tin although, I'm moved to think that tin hifi has their own secret sauce.


----------



## dharmasteve

There is no doubt that the BQEYZ KB100 is an exceptional headphone. At under £40 sterling it is simply stunning. I have used it single ended and balanced and it is worth a lot more and it sounds fantastic. Check out the reviews. High end headphone. No I did not get them free.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> There is no doubt that the BQEYZ KB100 is an exceptional headphone. At under £40 sterling it is simply stunning. I have used it single ended and balanced and it is worth a lot more and it sounds fantastic. Check out the reviews. High end headphone. No I did not get them free.



I love mine too.. and I paid for it.   I don't receive anything free from sellers.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> What kind of metal? There are so many sub genres now and about a million different ways metal albums are mixed. Sludge and Doom are usually all about the thickness and bass. Bass heavy iems with good stage are preference for me.



I’ve been listening to a lot of Doom lately. Reminds me of the old school Industrial stuff from back in the day. KZ ZS10 Pro, BQEYZ KB100, and ED9 works well with it.


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> I’ve been listening to a lot of Doom lately. Reminds me of the old school Industrial stuff from back in the day.


cheers buddy


----------



## Slater (Jul 18, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Possible, but doubtful. Tin was a OEM for other companies before they started their own brand.



I thought Tin Audio was somehow associated with Aliexpress (like a sister company or something)? Or perhaps it was started by ex-executives of Aliexpress. I don’t remember the exact specifics, as it was a while ago this was mentioned. I’ll see if I can track down the exact information.


----------



## Slater (Jul 18, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Wait!
> WHat.
> Really?
> Where do you find this classified info?
> ...



No, it is (probably) not true. It was just a point to illustrate just how many of these companies are related to one another (with partnerships, ODM, private branding, etc) behind the scenes.

A ChiFi insider basically described it like this:

ChiFi is like a village that only has 2-3 carpenters in total. Everyone who wants furniture made goes through of the 3 carpenters, and that’s it.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> I thought Tin Audio was somehow associated with Aliexpress (like a sister company or something)? Or perhaps it was started by ex-executives of Aliexpress. I don’t remember the exact specifics, as it was a while ago this was mentioned. I’ll see if I can track down the exact information.



That was what they said in my early FB conversations, and it was in their about section prior to them moving to their new FB page. Their new about section provides nothing of value...

Edit: Seems my past conversations with them are gone which is unfortunate.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> I love mine too.. and I paid for it.   I don't receive anything free from sellers.



I reckon we are maybe the most honest ones. We spend our hard earned money and the speak our minds. I'd never heard of BQEYZ but I sure rate the KB100.


----------



## Wiljen

dharmasteve said:


> I reckon we are maybe the most honest ones. We spend our hard earned money and the speak our minds. I'd never heard of BQEYZ but I sure rate the KB100.



I understand the thought, but be careful saying things that might be taken as referring to others here as less than honest.   I do get a lot of stuff free, and I paid full retail for my KB100 because I heard one and wanted it. I think that might say something too.


----------



## dharmasteve

Wiljen said:


> I understand the thought, but be careful saying things that might be taken as referring to others here as less than honest.   I do get a lot of stuff free, and I paid full retail for my KB100 because I heard one and wanted it. I think that might say something too.



Wish I knew what you are talking about. What are you trying to say? I have no idea.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 18, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> I reckon we are maybe the most honest ones. We spend our hard earned money and the speak our minds. I'd never heard of BQEYZ but I sure rate the KB100.



It's easy to argue that someone that reviews an item they purchased is just trying to justify the money they spent. There is no black and white, yay or nay answer. Not everyone that reviews a sample is a shill. Not everyone that reviews something they bought is necessarily being completely honest. Same can be said for loaners and tour units. Lesson: Find someone you tend to agree with, regardless of how they procure their items, and follow them. Also find someone you tend to disagree with and follow them too. Both perspectives are equally important imo.


----------



## dharmasteve

I meant something more generalised but it seems some have a little paranoia. I just think the BQEYZ KB100 are a terrific IEM for under a 100$. Anyone agree?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Did BQ3 is a good Metal ''all arounder''?
> 
> Was thinking you need bright punchy iem for metal, so fast drum and snare as well as electric guitar crunch are render properly lively.
> 
> Should stop being obsess by classical and jazz and electronic for a while and go back to some intense jazz rock fusion like Elephant9 and experimental rock like Autoryno.




Even Tennmak Pro with Starlines/medium bore tips do great for heavy and trash metal. The kick just livens up. I'm not a certified metalhead but do listen to fair share of them. Agree with @BadReligionPunk about death metal bits and W shaped signature analysis. I once listened to Iron Maiden's Fear of the Dark LP with KB100+Penon silver cable+Sony hybrid tips and I must say that combination was very lively as I find FOTD as a mangled album. It seems very chaotic but somewhere things just seem to fall in place.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dharmasteve said:


> I meant something more generalised but it seems some have a little paranoia. I just think the BQEYZ KB100 are a terrific IEM for under a 100$. Anyone agree?


Don't know....just ask for a free review sample after you praise them again 

It make enough trustable people and diversify impressions to get me hooked to these KB100 as I really like the BQ3 sharp liquid sound.

Now, BQEYZ just need to find another brand name or put the letter of their name in another order like: ZEBYQ or ZYBEQ....hum.


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Don't know....just ask for a free review sample after you praise them again
> 
> It make enough trustable people and diversify impressions to get me hooked to these KB100 as I really like the BQ3 sharp liquid sound.
> 
> Now, BQEYZ just need to find another brand name or put the letter of their name in another order like: ZEBYQ or ZYBEQ....hum.



Never had a free pair of IEMs or any free HiFi in my life and have no interest in getting it free. I'm purely in it for the music and couldn't give a **** for anything free. Anyone in it for other than the music would surprise me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dharmasteve said:


> Never had a free pair of IEMs or any free HiFi in my life and have no interest in getting it free. I'm purely in it for the music and couldn't give a **** for anything free. Anyone in it for other than the music would surprise me.


T'was a joke....was thinking it relax the thing but do the opposite. Sorry, im not good with human, wichis why I always have IEM pluged in my ears to not listen to them.

Anyway, its true that if a reviewer recieve everything free an alarm should ring. As well, if hes an official promoter disguise as a reviewer. As well if hes always overly positive and naive. As well if he never make any choice driven by its own curiosity, wich will surely drive him to spend lotta money on audio gear like me. Man, I spent so much money, im crazy, i have DAP, DAC-AMP, vintahe solid state amps, 6 pairs of diverse speakers, 10 pairs of headphones....uncurable. 
As well, If I didnt receive some audio gear for free I couldn't buy beers....I like music AND beer. So, yeah, i will not send you a free pair of IEM then.

Who want one???


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jul 18, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Don't know....just ask for a free review sample after you praise them again
> 
> It make enough trustable people and diversify impressions to get me hooked to these KB100 as I really like the BQ3 sharp liquid sound.
> 
> Now, BQEYZ just need to find another brand name or put the letter of their name in another order like: ZEBYQ or ZYBEQ....hum.



Yea. I wonder if they are using the first letter of the founders names or something? Very silly name. I call em Beak Eyes.

Anyway, kc2 is very good for metal too. Just a bit bass light for me, but others like the bass fine. I'm a bit basshead though.

BQ3 is pretty good for everything. Its just a matter of fit and finding the right tips IMO.


----------



## paulindss

Who jumped on the new Blon bl-03 dd, the one that was on "lucky bag"? Any impressions? Good, bad? Give us impressions.

I will receive one, i guess they will be good lookin in this brown combination:


 

I have found a positive review on ali with a FR graph, seems harman-ish with a little bit more bass and more upper treble.


----------



## Nimweth

Wiljen said:


> I understand the thought, but be careful saying things that might be taken as referring to others here as less than honest.   I do get a lot of stuff free, and I paid full retail for my KB100 because I heard one and wanted it. I think that might say something too.


I too have received many review samples free of charge and always mention this in reviews, but I have purchased more than I have received free. I do understand the concerns, though. Honesty is always the best policy.


----------



## ldo77

dharmasteve said:


> I meant something more generalised but it seems some have a little paranoia. I just think the BQEYZ KB100 are a terrific IEM for under a 100$. Anyone agree?


Totally agree. Especially with an upgrade cable.


----------



## dharmasteve

ldo77 said:


> Totally agree. Especially with an upgrade cable.



Same as you. I have a couple of ISN 16 cables I bought and they really bring out the best from the KB100. This IEM has some of the best bass I have heard in the price range.


----------



## paulindss

I receive items from a ali store, and my reviewr channel is Brazilian portuguese, the guys have no ideia if i am saying good or bad things about the store or earphones lol. There are honest reviewers, and honest vendors as well.


----------



## CoiL

Bartig said:


> I still have like four KZ ATE's lying around.


Exactly same here, 4x ATE`s in drawer.
I wish I had money to buy 4x Kanas Pro


----------



## HerrXRDS

Got a pair of Zero Audio Duoza, been listening to them all day today. Surprised these things didn't get more traction around here. Even though they are older, I think they are better than many overhyped models I bought lately. I quite like them.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the Carbo Tenore's and still love them to bits


----------



## jant71

HerrXRDS said:


> Got a pair of Zero Audio Duoza, been listening to them all day today. Surprised these things didn't get more traction around here. Even though they are older, I think they are better than many overhyped models I bought lately. I quite like them.



They did well back then. Thing is people didn't hype or feel the need to hype to get noticed since it wasn't so "noisey" and crowded back then. 

There is this...




Carbon + aluminum body 
M-DOCK system compatible

M-DWX20-CD

* CARBO DUOZA II *


----------



## boblauer (Jul 18, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> T'was a joke....was thinking it relax the thing but do the opposite. Sorry, im not good with human, wichis why I always have IEM pluged in my ears to not listen to them.
> 
> Anyway, its true that if a reviewer recieve everything free an alarm should ring. As well, if hes an official promoter disguise as a reviewer. As well if hes always overly positive and naive. As well if he never make any choice driven by its own curiosity, wich will surely drive him to spend lotta money on audio gear like me. Man, I spent so much money, im crazy, i have DAP, DAC-AMP, vintahe solid state amps, 6 pairs of diverse speakers, 10 pairs of headphones....uncurable.
> As well, If I didnt receive some audio gear for free I couldn't buy beers....I like music AND beer. So, yeah, i will not send you a free pair of IEM then.
> ...


I'll take free beers, got enough IEM's, buds, phones and stereo gear, never enough beer.


----------



## gourab1995

HerrXRDS said:


> Got a pair of Zero Audio Duoza, been listening to them all day today. Surprised these things didn't get more traction around here. Even though they are older, I think they are better than many overhyped models I bought lately. I quite like them.



Zero Audio make superb earphones. I don't know about the duoza, i have the carbo basso. It has the best bass till date on any iem i have. And holds its ground pretty well vs some newer chifi offerings.

But given their slightly higher prices, i don't think these pump out the price to performance of some newer chifi iems.

Would love an newer iteration of the tenore or basso.


----------



## steviewonderbread (Jul 19, 2019)

Any thoughts for acquiring something a bit different than the gear in my sig? Was thinking about the audiosense t180 despite the lack of reviews since I've never heard a single-BA IEM. It's a Knowles and seems intriguing. Anyone have it yet?

Edit: Just ordered, hopefully I get something a bit unique compared to the DDs I've been shoving in my ears this year. should be here next week


----------



## jant71

gourab1995 said:


> Zero Audio make superb earphones. I don't know about the duoza, i have the carbo basso. It has the best bass till date on any iem i have. And holds its ground pretty well vs some newer chifi offerings.
> 
> But given their slightly higher prices, i don't think these pump out the price to performance of some newer chifi iems.
> 
> Would love an newer iteration of the tenore or basso.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jul 18, 2019)

jant71 said:


>


----------



## DynamicEars

dharmasteve said:


> I meant something more generalised but it seems some have a little paranoia. I just think the BQEYZ KB100 are a terrific IEM for under a 100$. Anyone agree?



at 2 weeks of my KZ ZS10 PRO i was thinking that maybe they will be my sub $50 champion, but after brief listen and come back to my KB100 then with ZS10 pro again, i still prefer my KB100, both have own pros and cons, ZS10 pro more detailed and good separation, wider soundstage but depth goes to KB100, and precise imaging on KB100 is super for the price, tonality KB100 won by much of ZS10 PRO off tonality. If they tune KB100 with bigger sub bass than mid bass, they will be super budget king.



BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea. I wonder if they are using the first letter of the founders names or something? Very silly name. I call em Beak Eyes.
> 
> Anyway, kc2 is very good for metal too. Just a bit bass light for me, but others like the bass fine. I'm a bit basshead though.
> 
> BQ3 is pretty good for everything. Its just a matter of fit and finding the right tips IMO.



never thought as Big Eyes, i usually read em as B-Keys.. i dunno, really a weird brand name


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dharmasteve said:


> I meant something more generalised but it seems some have a little paranoia. I just think the BQEYZ KB100 are a terrific IEM for under a 100$. Anyone agree?



For what it's worth, it indeed feels seamless. Makes one fall in love with their songs all over again. Kudos to Penon for getting their tuning spot on.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> at 2 weeks of my KZ ZS10 PRO i was thinking that maybe they will be my sub $50 champion, but after brief listen and come back to my KB100 then with ZS10 pro again, i still prefer my KB100, both have own pros and cons, ZS10 pro more detailed and good separation, wider soundstage but depth goes to KB100, and precise imaging on KB100 is super for the price, tonality KB100 won by much of ZS10 PRO off tonality. If they tune KB100 with bigger sub bass than mid bass, they will be super budget king.
> 
> 
> 
> never thought as Big Eyes, i usually read em as B-Keys.. i dunno, really a weird brand name



Did you have KB100 and BQ3, im curious to know if they sound similar.

Well, i like the PRO even if treble have rough grainy edge and cymbals sound splashy and erratic....more their instruments to deal with, more the PRO show its limit, but paired with right music its very fun listen.

I compare it to Final Audio E2000 yesterday, tuning is better with E2000 as well as tonality and timbre, but the soundstage, imaging (when not too much instruments) and impact go to the PRO.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

boblauer said:


> I'll take free beers, got enough IEM's, buds, phones and stereo gear, never enough beer.


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Did you have KB100 and BQ3, im curious to know if they sound similar.
> 
> Well, i like the PRO even if treble have rough grainy edge and cymbals sound splashy and erratic....more their instruments to deal with, more the PRO show its limit, but paired with right music its very fun listen.
> 
> I compare it to Final Audio E2000 yesterday, tuning is better with E2000 as well as tonality and timbre, but the soundstage, imaging (when not too much instruments) and impact go to the PRO.



I dont own the BQ3, only KB100 that I have, but I have listen to them, BQ3 more energetic while KB100 more balanced with forward mids, sub bass extension and texture goes to BQ3 and trebles on BQ3 also more lively, KB100 highs more polite in comparison but still there are sparkles. Both of them sounds smooth all across frequency.

I agree on ZS10 PRO separation and on busier tracks they handle songs quite good, they have benefit from 5 drivers config here, but yes tonality is off for me sadly. BTW imaging position still better on KB100 for me rather than ZS10 PRO. KB100 stands out for its imaging and smoothness. KZs while detailed, they sounds harsher, splashy if compared to BQEYZs. Just my 2 cents buddy


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> I dont own the BQ3, only KB100 that I have, but I have listen to them, BQ3 more energetic while KB100 more balanced with forward mids, sub bass extension and texture goes to BQ3 and trebles on BQ3 also more lively, KB100 highs more polite in comparison but still there are sparkles. Both of them sounds smooth all across frequency.
> 
> I agree on ZS10 PRO separation and on busier tracks they handle songs quite good, they have benefit from 5 drivers config here, but yes tonality is off for me sadly. BTW imaging position still better on KB100 for me rather than ZS10 PRO. KB100 stands out for its imaging and smoothness. KZs while detailed, they sounds harsher, splashy if compared to BQEYZs. Just my 2 cents buddy



yeah, i find them splashy too and with a ''primitive'' timber im use too with chifi cheapish ba's. These ZS10 PRO will not make me enamoured about KZ, would need a real miracle for that, wich BQEYZ already touch with the tips of their tuning fingers.

And for KB100, this is what i wanna read: FOWARDS MIDS!!!! And did the vocal are still smooth on top???


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah, i find them splashy too and with a ''primitive'' timber im use too with chifi cheapish ba's. These ZS10 PRO will not make me enamoured about KZ, would need a real miracle for that, wich BQEYZ already touch with the tips of their tuning fingers.
> 
> And for KB100, this is what i wanna read: FOWARDS MIDS!!!! And did the vocal are still smooth on top???



Buttery smooth. Vocals are probably the highlight of KB100.


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah, i find them splashy too and with a ''primitive'' timber im use too with chifi cheapish ba's. These ZS10 PRO will not make me enamoured about KZ, would need a real miracle for that, wich BQEYZ already touch with the tips of their tuning fingers.
> 
> And for KB100, this is what i wanna read: FOWARDS MIDS!!!! And did the vocal are still smooth on top???



1 of the best forward mids along with TinHifi T2 / T3 in budget class. The vocal are very smooth from male voices to upper highs. If you like forward mids like I do, you'll like them for sure. And with good tonality of course!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay.
Will order them ASAP.
If it sound like a T2 with less grainy but still foward and full sounding vocal I would be in heaven!
Thanks for making me now obsess about KB100.
Hope the new BQEYZ Spring1 will have W mid centric sound!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 19, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay.
> Will order them ASAP.
> If it sound like a T2 with less grainy but still foward and full sounding vocal I would be in heaven!
> Thanks for making me now obsess about KB100.
> Hope the new BQEYZ Spring1 will have W mid centric sound!



Haven't heard T2 but from our little chat a couple of months back, I am sure you won't be disappointed. Imaging is good and vocals are to die for at that price. Spring 1 has got me pumped considering they find **** trash. I absolutely love **** and thought budget piezo can't get farther than that.

Also make sure you use them with a good cable. Stock cable is great but sadly I couldn't have a great fit them


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> 1 of the best forward mids along with TinHifi T2 / T3 in budget class. The vocal are very smooth from male voices to upper highs. If you like forward mids like I do, you'll like them for sure. And with good tonality of course!



How is the bass on the KB100?


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay.
> Will order them ASAP.
> If it sound like a T2 with less grainy but still foward and full sounding vocal I would be in heaven!
> Thanks for making me now obsess about KB100.
> Hope the new BQEYZ Spring1 will have W mid centric sound!



all your requests are there, forward mids with full sounding vocal nowhere near thin. My only cons about KB100 that bugging me is mid bass bigger than sub bass aka sub bass rolled off and a bit mid bass bleed (like typical budget chifi)



baskingshark said:


> How is the bass on the KB100?



Bass section unfortunately are KB100 weak point for me, more mid bass rather than sub bass, and sub bass extension can be better, a bit mid bass bleed like other budget chifi, a bit better control but they can be better


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 19, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> all your requests are there, forward mids with full sounding vocal nowhere near thin. My only cons about KB100 that bugging me is mid bass bigger than sub bass aka sub bass rolled off and a bit mid bass bleed (like typical budget chifi)
> 
> 
> 
> Bass section unfortunately are KB100 weak point for me, more mid bass rather than sub bass, and sub bass extension can be better, a bit mid bass bleed like other budget chifi, a bit better control but they can be better



How much of that is dependent on an individuals ears and ear tip choice (and source)?   I don't hear it like that.  Perfectly satisfied with the bass.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> How much of that is dependent on an individuals ears and ear tip choice (and source)?   I don't hear it like that.  Perfectly satisfied with the bass.



Me too. Bass to me on KB100 is very good. Mids are good. Highs are not perhaps it's forte. Very well made. Nitin Sawhney's 'Anthem without Nation' will show rumble and bass levels of an IEM.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> Me too. Bass to me on KB100 is very good. Mids are good. Highs are not perhaps it's forte. Very well made. Nitin Sawhney's 'Anthem without Nation' will show rumble and bass levels of an IEM.



...as far as highs are concerned, I don't care that much about highs and I don't hear above 13 or 14k anyway.  It all sounds good to me.  

Like you, I do love a well produced album


----------



## DynamicEars

mbwilson111 said:


> How much of that is dependent on an individuals ears and ear tip choice (and source)?   I don't hear it like that.  Perfectly satisfied with the bass.





dharmasteve said:


> Me too. Bass to me on KB100 is very good. Mids are good. Highs are not perhaps it's forte. Very well made. Nitin Sawhney's 'Anthem without Nation' will show rumble and bass levels of an IEM.



Yes its more preferences maybe thats why I wrote "for me", because I prefer sub bass bigger than mid bass, and just nice mid bass so they wont bleed. In case of KB100, if they switch amount between sub bass and mid bass, they will be very good to my preferences. Or easier to imagine, Put ZS10 PRO bass section into KB100 but leave everything goodness in KB100. That's it!


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> Yes its more preferences maybe thats why I wrote "for me", because I prefer sub bass bigger than mid bass, and just nice mid bass so they wont bleed. In case of KB100, if they switch amount between sub bass and mid bass, they will be very good to my preferences. Or easier to imagine, Put ZS10 PRO bass section into KB100 but leave everything goodness in KB100. That's it!



But that is not what I was saying.  I hear a very good amount of sub bass and I do not have the mid bass bleeding into the mids.  So it is not preference but rather what I actually hear with my ears.   Who would want mid bass bleed?  Who would not want sub bass if the song actually has it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I just can't imagine somebody judging overly severly the ****, like if he spent 2K on it, craving for little out of phase far away back stage instrument, slight treble shout when extreme highs sound play loud, or hint of dryness there and there. 
Man, i can find that on 50-100-150-200-300-500-1000 and screwing 2K iem too!

Its like somebody going to 20$ okay restaurant, like an italian one, and wonder why he dont have a 5 plates service.

**** is still the best budget earphones buy anybody can make for WOW effect, for  spectacular audio experience that have a cinematic soundstage that no other iem I try never achieve whatever price range.

WORD.


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I just can't imagine somebody judging overly severly the ****, like if he spent 2K on it, craving for little out of phase far away back stage instrument, slight treble shout when extreme highs sound play loud, or hint of dryness there and there.
> Man, i can find that on 50-100-150-200-300-500-1000 and screwing 2K iem too!
> 
> Its like somebody going to 20$ okay restaurant, like an italian one, and wonder why he dont have a 5 plates service.
> ...



Exactly!
What they did for under $20  is deserving a great praise!


----------



## coflaes

**** is an audio miracle. Just dont use them with default eartips.


----------



## Bartig

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I just can't imagine somebody judging overly severly the ****, like if he spent 2K on it, craving for little out of phase far away back stage instrument, slight treble shout when extreme highs sound play loud, or hint of dryness there and there.
> Man, i can find that on 50-100-150-200-300-500-1000 and screwing 2K iem too!
> 
> Its like somebody going to 20$ okay restaurant, like an italian one, and wonder why he dont have a 5 plates service.
> ...


I got the same effect out of the BCD-HIFI or Hifi-BCD (sorry, I forgot the name). Although the bass has a slight distortion in the most crowded pieces, the tonality feels a bit more realistic than on the ****. I know however, that I got very lucky, as there seem to be many BCD-Hifi duds.

By the way: do more of you have the Tiandirenhe 'red and green' for about 20 dollar? I wonder how you guys think it compares to the excellent ****.


----------



## Adide

coflaes said:


> **** is an audio miracle. Just dont use them with default eartips.



Or default cable. Terrible. Cavernous vocals and off timbre (that people often complain about but it's really just a cable fault). Must be some impedance play by the remote or something.

Just change the cable to whatever you find lying around and it must be better.
I use them with whirlwinds (wide bore) and a SPC cable only indoors due to semiopen design and they deliver.

I consider myself semi-basshead and these don't lack bass even with wide bores if fitted properly. Surely not basshead levels but good enough.


----------



## TechnoidFR

I just share an ( French )  article on trn bt20 ( for new user)
https://maraboutchifi.home.blog/201...s-hi-fi-en-true-wireless-de-qualite-pas-cher/

If you have any suggestions or other combo to purpose, don't hesitate !
Thanks


----------



## gourab1995

Adide said:


> Or default cable. Terrible. Cavernous vocals and off timbre (that people often complain about but it's really just a cable fault). Must be some impedance play by the remote or something.
> 
> Just change the cable to whatever you find lying around and it must be better.
> I use them with whirlwinds (wide bore) and a SPC cable only indoors due to semiopen design and they deliver.
> ...



Might want to try that, a cable change on my tin t2 made them less thin sounding/ fuller.

Sadly my **** broke when i paired them up the black-white trn 8 core and tried removing them. Pulled out the entire insides while doing it. The trn cable is so bad. Tried it on with tin t2 once, did not try putting it back on.


----------



## TechnoidFR

I just receive the BLON BL-03 
Very good first impression ! Great clean and deep bass. Warm mid and slightly dark treble. They have good attack, good speed and large scene. They seem relatively balanced. It remember me the **** ny-06 more balanced. They are not aggressive

The bad point is the tips which are very bad and don't stay in my ears

https://twitter.com/Chifi_Fr/status/1152650833412218880?s=19


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> I just receive the BLON BL-03
> Very good first impression ! Great clean and deep bass. Warm mid and slightly dark treble. They have good attack, good speed and large scene. They seem relatively balanced. It remember me the **** ny-06 more balanced. They are not aggressive
> 
> The bad point is the tips which are very bad and don't stay in my ears
> ...


 did you have NiceHCK ep10 to compare to?? I feel they might sound similar. Just a strange feeling touhg.


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> did you have NiceHCK ep10 to compare to?? I feel they might sound similar. Just a strange feeling touhg.



I'll see that tomorrow but I had this reflexion this morning

I try to use them work TRN bt20 but forget this... The design is not compatible and they don't enter in the ear.


----------



## theresanarc

Is it possible to get any noise-cancelling IEMs under say $50 that will do the job on a bus (blocking lower frequencies)? None of the passively isolating IEMs I've tried seem to do the job on the bus.


----------



## Dcell7

theresanarc said:


> Is it possible to get any noise-cancelling IEMs under say $50 that will do the job on a bus (blocking lower frequencies)? None of the passively isolating IEMs I've tried seem to do the job on the bus.



Try to search for Xiaomi ANC headphones. They have an IEM which does active noise cancelling. They should be below $50 depending on where you buy them from.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xiaomi-active-noise-canceling-headphones.23073/


----------



## jibberish

Went on aliexpress to snag a cheap mmcx cable and some cases, saw the price of the Semkarch CNT1, perused the comments on it in this thread, and welp I have a new pair of IEMs on the way


----------



## SomeEntityThing

jibberish said:


> Went on aliexpress to snag a cheap mmcx cable and some cases, saw the price of the Semkarch CNT1, perused the comments on it in this thread, and welp I have a new pair of IEMs on the way


I wonder if the CNT1's filters work with the Monoprice MP80's body :0


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jibberish said:


> Went on aliexpress to snag a cheap mmcx cable and some cases, saw the price of the Semkarch CNT1, perused the comments on it in this thread, and welp I have a new pair of IEMs on the way


I think you will be pleased. At the clearout prices atleast its not a huge gamble. Just remember brass nozzle/bass and black nozzle/treble. 



SomeEntityThing said:


> I wonder if the CNT1's filters work with the Monoprice MP80's body :0


 I believe they are not compatible. DMG and LZ nozzles are compatible though.


----------



## martiniCZ (Jul 22, 2019)

Bartig said:


> I got the same effect out of the BCD-HIFI or Hifi-BCD (sorry, I forgot the name). Although the bass has a slight distortion in the most crowded pieces, the tonality feels a bit more realistic than on the ****. I know however, that I got very lucky, as there seem to be many BCD-Hifi duds.
> 
> By the way: do more of you have the Tiandirenhe 'red and green' for about 20 dollar? I wonder how you guys think it compares to the excellent ****.


I can't say **** is bad. The lows are good, mids and vocals great and highs are well detailed. But I personally sometimes don't like them. A lot of people here praise their soundstage, but for me it is a little odd. I must agree with you that their tonality is not very natural. For some genres, it doesn't matter so much, but sometimes it's pretty unpleasant for me. I tried a better cable, but I didn't notice any effect on the sound. Yes, $ 16 is a good price, but today the TRN V80 costs only $ 19 and for me it's still number one in this price range and with foam tips I've never heard any harash or sibilance unlike some others and their tonality and soundstage seems fine to me unlike ****.
Regarding Tiandirenhe TD1, the left piece is not green, it's bright blue, just because the driver chamber has a golden color, look at the pictures little bit strange  In fact, they are 2 times more expensive than **** because you need to buy a good cable. I have Marshall Monitor BT at home and TD1 is very similar to their sound character. When I listen to them, I don't feel that they need to add some in bass, mids, or heights, they plays really very loud and without audible distortion. I don't consider myself a bassheader, but I'm still surprised at how well the bass and sub bass on TD1 can sound, well textured and controlled with minimal impact to mids. Their soundstage seems to me to be much wider than the ****. They are not good for audiophiles, but for those who want to enjoy the music they do a great job. Comparing them to **** wouldn't be fair, but I personally prefer TD1, and if I need more details, I'll take the V80. The fairer would be to compare TD1 with Tin T2, even if I know someone will not like it, I have to say that T2 sounds more neutral, but a little boring to me.


----------



## Cevisi

Raxell said:


> yup just tried the t2, it does lack bass. but im pretty pleased with the detail. does the vent mod improve the bass?


take a harder foam tip like inairs 2 or dekoni that improves the sound of the t2 and put it at deep as you can into the nozzel that it blocks the air vent


----------



## noysboy

Anyone find good long eartips? I really like the ones that come with westone, but i havent been able to find longer ones to fit CCA or KZ


----------



## tnelmo

tnelmo said:


> I have tiny ear canals.  The IEMs I have right now are KZ models with bare nozzle/flange outer diameters between 5.58mm and 5.7mm (as measured with my cheap digital calipers).   They insert with no pain while bare, but gave no isolation.  With my thinnest smallest AE memory foam installed and fully compressed, I cannot insert them at all.  The diameter of that setup was between 7.2mm and 7.57mm using the compressed small size AE foam.  Silicone doesn't work for me at all.  After rummaging around the house for solid cylindrical items of different sizes, I found my left ear canal diameter is about 5.78mm and the right is about 5.84mm, at least those were the largest size of the measured items that I could comfortably (and safely) insert.  I marked 7mm for the length I would insert, so as not to come anywhere close to my eardrum.  So my left ear canal is only about 0.7mm larger in diameter than one of the KZ bare nozzles.
> 
> Anyway, the only way I could insert them with anything to cushion them was to strip the memory foam off the rubber core of the AE foams.  I ended up with just a tiny bit of foam residue over the rubber.  It still felt like a cheese grater going in with the rubber core installed, but for the first time, I was able to actually insert an IEM and get some grip and isolation.  That diameter was about 6mm and larger than my ear canals, so it adds a lot of pressure and I don't think I could wear it very long.  Up to now, the few times I had tried to use these IEMs, they would repeatedly slip out of my ear.  I probably never had them inserted beyond the overhang of foam at the end of the nozzle.
> 
> ...




I did some research on many of the 3mm nozzle brands like Westone, Ety, Shure, along with the suggestions some of you made.  I was surprised at the cost of used earphones.  Am I right in assuming that before Chi-Fi came along, everyone paid at least $100+ for every set of IEMs?

So instead of buying one of these expensive (to me) earphones and risking even the 3mm nozzle not fit my ears, I ordered a set each of T100 (small, 3mm ID) and T300 (small, 4mm ID) and waited a month for them to arrive. 

For anyone else with tiny ear canals, you may have success (as I have) with being able to fully insert and retain T100 and T300 tips, installed on bolts measuring 3mm and 4mm, respectively.  I ordered some cheap memory foams.  The T100 were more like the black KZ memory foam, and didn't compress as fully or easily, yet still worked for me.  The T300 were the softer red/blue/grey AE version that compress much more.  I prefer the red/blue/grey version, I think referred here as AE memory foams.

Now that I know they fit, I am on the hunt for a compatible used IEM.


----------



## zazaboy

it appears to be very good BLON BL-03 is 90% with some eq settings like moondrop kxxs according some user from aliexpress .. he says its tuned by the same guys of tanchjim oxygen ... i think its a iem to watch out for...


----------



## KirovAir

I am looking for a new set of IEM. I come from years of cheap-ish Sennheiser CX 200 but the cables keep dying on me. Recently had the CX 300 but it was kinda disappointing. Rebought the CX 200 again after years without them and it seems 'different' / disappointing again but better than the 300(?). Could be the smaller ear molds now. ('Street ||'?)
I've also tried:
- Airpods (nope)
- Sennheiser HD-25 (not for me)
- Xiaomi Pistons (too underwhelming)

I basically want a new, better set with a replaceable cable and (of course) the best value for money. I will mostly listen to techno/tech house. My budget is $100 tops. I found quite some results in this thread and other threads as well with my set of requirements but I feel like some of them are quite outdated. Anyone can push me a bit in the right direction?

Currently I am looking at the tin hifi t3 or the BQEYZ BQ3 but it feels like quite the gamble.


----------



## JDominic

Anyone experienced or heard from a pair of MEElectronics N9 before?
They've been my daily workhorse for the last 5yrs going as I use them mainly at my computer when working on my music files during long stretches of 12+ hours most days... it's been a long project & still a lot left to go =][=
Originally, I got them inexpensively for a trip at that time & remembered they used to go for $30-40 previously... not many left around, but MEE does have 2-3 left in bulk package for $6 if anyone would like to try one & compare them to others on the list here to see if they belong(?)


----------



## paulindss

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> did you have NiceHCK ep10 to compare to?? I feel they might sound similar. Just a strange feeling touhg.



I have BLON coming, and also have EP10 with me, if you really want to know that, you can contact me when i receive mine.


----------



## paulindss

My take on Tripowin TP10: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22391/


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI (Jul 22, 2019)

martiniCZ said:


> I can't say **** is bad. The lows are good, mids and vocals great and highs are well detailed. But I personally sometimes don't like them. A lot of people here praise their soundstage, but for me it is a little odd. I must agree with you that their tonality is not very natural. For some genres, it doesn't matter so much, but sometimes it's pretty unpleasant for me. I tried a better cable, but I didn't notice any effect on the sound. Yes, $ 16 is a good price, but today the TRN V80 costs only $ 19 and for me it's still number one in this price range and with foam tips I've never heard any harash or sibilance unlike some others and their tonality and soundstage seems fine to me unlike ****.
> Regarding Tiandirenhe TD1, the left piece is not green, it's bright blue, just because the driver chamber has a golden color, look at the pictures little bit strange  In fact, they are 2 times more expensive than **** because you need to buy a good cable. I have Marshall Monitor BT at home and TD1 is very similar to their sound character. When I listen to them, I don't feel that they need to add some in bass, mids, or heights, they plays really very loud and without audible distortion. I don't consider myself a bassheader, but I'm still surprised at how well the bass and sub bass on TD1 can sound, well textured and controlled with minimal impact to mids. Their soundstage seems to me to be much wider than the ****. They are not good for audiophiles, but for those who want to enjoy the music they do a great job. Comparing them to **** wouldn't be fair, but I personally prefer TD1, and if I need more details, I'll take the V80. The fairer would be to compare TD1 with Tin T2, even if I know someone will not like it, I have to say that T2 sounds more neutral, but a little boring to me.



I had the V80 for a long time, and the cca c10 was a clear upgrade from it in every way, soundstage, bass, treble especially, the V80 completely lacked detail and were hot trash.
The **** was again a clear upgrade from the cca c10.
in my opinion of course. Im very happy with my AP80 and **** with rock zircon tips and 8 core yi*y** silver plated cable.


----------



## baskingshark

noysboy said:


> Anyone find good long eartips? I really like the ones that come with westone, but i havent been able to find longer ones to fit CCA or KZ



Hi I don't use foam tips, but I found in general that the spinfits work well with the KZs that I own (the spinfits are longer and insert deeper than other silicone tips), YMMV.


----------



## martiniCZ

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> I had the V80 for a long time, and the cca c10 was a clear upgrade from it in every way, soundstage, bass, treble especially, the V80 completely lacked detail and were hot trash.
> The **** was again a clear upgrade from the cca c10.
> in my opinion of course. Im very happy with my AP80 and **** with rock zircon tips and 8 core yi*y** silver plated cable.


Of course, we hear differently, we listen to something different, and each batch of the same model can change according to what the manufacturers are currently in stock or receiving from their supplier. And that's exactly how I feel when I read **** reviews, my **** matches more https://crinacle.com/2019/03/12/****-****-unboxing/, where the FR graph significantly differs from older positve reviews on the audiobudget , or thepohonograpph sites. I don't need the ****, I just wondered how it sounds, I was disappointed that they were not as airy and semi-opened as it seemed from the pictures.
On the other hand, I'm glad that with the V80 I was probably more lucky than you


----------



## noysboy

baskingshark said:


> Hi I don't use foam tips, but I found in general that the spinfits work well with the KZs that I own (the spinfits are longer and insert deeper than other silicone tips), YMMV.



Thanks, ill check these out...never heard of them.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

KirovAir said:


> I am looking for a new set of IEM. I come from years of cheap-ish Sennheiser CX 200 but the cables keep dying on me. Recently had the CX 300 but it was kinda disappointing. Rebought the CX 200 again after years without them and it seems 'different' / disappointing again but better than the 300(?). Could be the smaller ear molds now. ('Street ||'?)
> I've also tried:
> - Airpods (nope)
> - Sennheiser HD-25 (not for me)
> ...



BQ3 is a good choice for genres you listen and since you like CX200/300. KB100 is also a good option along with Ostry KC06/A. Also, you'd enjoy KZ Zsn and Tennmak Pro if you're looking absolutely bang for buck IEM with detachable cables


----------



## KirovAir

Dani157 said:


> BQ3 is a good choice for genres you listen and since you like CX200/300. KB100 is also a good option along with Ostry KC06/A. Also, you'd enjoy KZ Zsn and Tennmak Pro if you're looking absolutely bang for buck IEM with detachable cables



Thanks for your input. Ordered the BQ3 for starters. Probably won't be the last one.


----------



## FastAndClean

KirovAir said:


> Probably won't be the last one.


i will put money on that


----------



## Broquen

Adide said:


> Or default cable. Terrible. Cavernous vocals and off timbre (that people often complain about but it's really just a cable fault). Must be some impedance play by the remote or something.
> 
> Just change the cable to whatever you find lying around and it must be better.
> I use them with whirlwinds (wide bore) and a SPC cable only indoors due to semiopen design and they deliver.
> ...



I used stock tips and cable for the very first 2 minutes and changed to Spiral Dots and decent cable quickly. You threw some light on me! I was wondering why some people was complaining about things I hear so different... Maybe you hit the point here...


----------



## martiniCZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Broquen said:


> I used stock tips and cable for the very first 2 minutes and changed to Spiral Dots and decent cable quickly. You threw some light on me! I was wondering why some people was complaining about things I hear so different... Maybe you hit the point here...


Trust me, I always try a lot of different tips, foam and silicone, I've also tried the micropore tape tricks on ****. I have a newer version of **** with black braided cable, tried use it with cable from Tin T2, but even the new silver-plated 16 core cable from TRN, which is otherwise amazing, has not changed anything for the better. Again, my **** are not bad earphones, but the WOW effect did not show up for me. I gave my son a choice between **** and TRN IM2 for him, after a while he returned my **** and when I asked why, he said the heights were strange. I think he meant the upper mids, where I think BA sometimes does not sound good.
Personally, I would probably be afraid to recommend **** to someone, especially if he listens to hard rock and metal, if they sound like mine, he will be quite disappointed.


----------



## Broquen

martiniCZ said:


> Trust me, I always try a lot of different tips, foam and silicone, I've also tried the micropore tape tricks on ****. I have a newer version of **** with black braided cable, tried use it with cable from Tin T2, but even the new silver-plated 16 core cable from TRN, which is otherwise amazing, has not changed anything for the better. Again, my **** are not bad earphones, but the WOW effect did not show up for me. I gave my son a choice between **** and TRN IM2 for him, after a while he returned my **** and when I asked why, he said the heights were strange. I think he meant the upper mids, where I think BA sometimes does not sound good.



I trust you. There's a lot of things that can result in different perceptions. The manufacturer changes something, factory production flaws, source...

Talking about the source, I use always amplified sources (including Xiaomi RedMI Note 5) and it makes a real difference in the case of ****. Anyway, someone used to expensive IEMs will find sound issues that people used to cheap equipment won't perceive or identify.

Don't like to talk about wow effect because it depends on many things too (including sound signature and  musical preferences), but for my ears **** are amazing when you think what is inside and how well it sounds for 16€ I paid.


----------



## martiniCZ

I mainly use the Shanling M0 that suits me on other IEM's. I never wonder how much is inside (now I'm lying ), but how it sounds together. I don't think **** is something special, not even the price when I add the price of a better cable, but it's just my opinion, everyone has their own favorites and that's good. I'm looking forward to the new TRN V90!


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

I just received my FiiO AM3D THX AAA amplifier module for my FiiO X7mkII today, it has great bass extension, soundstage, instrument separation and treble detail (I'm pretty hyped about it). Out of the earphones I own, the **** does it the most justice by far. A friend of mine just recently ordered his **** and is super happy with them. So there could be bad versions out there, or it's just people perceiving audio differently. My back up pair sounds exactly the same as the one I've been constantly using.


----------



## baskingshark

IMHO the **** for the cheap price is a great pair of IEMs. The soundstage/details/instrument separation are quite good. I think a lot of people who complain about it are comparing it to higher priced IEMs and also they are not using an amp with it. The **** piezo drivers which take care of the treble range require quite a lot of power for it to truly shine. So just plugging the **** into a smartphone ain't doing it justice.
My only small gripe about it is that instruments like wind and string instruments don't sound tonally correct but if you are not using it for orchestral/classical style genres, it may not be so evident. YMMV.


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> did you have NiceHCK ep10 to compare to?? I feel they might sound similar. Just a strange feeling touhg.



I just compare today. 

Ep10 are more bassy, less impact, more dark and clearly less details.

The BLON have less sub bass butv stay deep, clearly more punchy bass, more neutral mid with better treble

On metal music, ep10 is boring, slow and voices are muffled. They have lack of treble and too sub bass comparing to BLON

But I understand that you say, they have a render which is similar,


----------



## igorneumann (Jul 24, 2019)

FYI - Kbear Official Store have the F1 and the new KB06 in promotion...

F1 for $26: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/33013184490.html

New KB06 for $22: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000011159572.html

For getting this price, buy it chosing "other methods" as payment, DONT PAY, send a message to the seller, he will reduce the price... then pay for it.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

TechnoidFR said:


> I just compare today.
> 
> Ep10 are more bassy, less impact, more dark and clearly less details.
> 
> ...



EP10 is true Basshead IEM.  

 

 Reviews out of Japan have the Blon as a fairly neutral balanced iem with a slight emphasis on being bright/treble. but have not seen any graphs yet. Also saying that the Blon was tuned by TFZ. Anyone know more about that?


----------



## TechnoidFR

BadReligionPunk said:


> EP10 is true Basshead IEM.
> 
> 
> Reviews out of Japan have the Blon as a fairly neutral balanced iem with a slight emphasis on being bright/treble. but have not seen any graphs yet. Also saying that the Blon was tuned by TFZ. Anyone know more about that?




I'll see with **** v2...maybe there are similar


----------



## toddy0191

BadReligionPunk said:


> EP10 is true Basshead IEM.
> 
> 
> Reviews out of Japan have the Blon as a fairly neutral balanced iem with a slight emphasis on being bright/treble. but have not seen any graphs yet. Also saying that the Blon was tuned by TFZ. Anyone know more about that?



This is my first post on here in months. Fell away from the hobby for a few months but got suckered in by the BLON and the Semkarch CNT 1. A carbon nanotube double!

Anyway they've both ignited the touchpaper again for me. 

Don't want to say much until I've had then a bit longer but agree with neutral to bright description for the BLON.  

This is after changing the tips to wide bore foams as it was nigh on impossible for me to get a seal with the stock tips due to the design.

Just got the Semkarch today and REALLY like them on m first listen too.


----------



## TechnoidFR

So I compare **** V2 which is neutral with slight boost in mid bass

The render is more natural, voice are natural too with Good place in scene, they are brighter too. More colored than V2 but better separation and better stereo.

I prefer the BLON but they are less neutral than v2 but I prefer them. It's clearly a good first Iem ! Just not compatible with trn bt20 due to design. The BT3 it's ok. And the stock tips are useless


----------



## Slater

igorneumann said:


> FYI - Kbear Official Store have the F1 and the new KB06 in promotion...
> 
> F1 for $26: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3301...&terminal_id=3bc13ab990904741b23102a077d3a6e6
> 
> ...



Hello friend, I’d hate to see the mods delete your post. Please edit your product links and remove the referral portion (it is against HeadFi rules).

Like this:

F1 for $26: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/33013184490.html

New KB06 for $22: https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000011159572.html

That’s true of all links, like Amazon, Aliexpress, etc.


----------



## Slater

TechnoidFR said:


> I just compare today.
> 
> Ep10 are more bassy, less impact, more dark and clearly less details.
> 
> ...



Even though I need it like a hole in the head, I wish I had ordered the Blon when it was that fukubukuro intro price during the Aliexpress spring sale.

It looks really nice, and I actually like the EP10, so I’m sure I’d like the Blon based on the sound description.


----------



## igorneumann

Slater said:


> Even though I need it like a hole in the head, I wish I had ordered the Blon when it was that fukubukuro intro price during the Aliexpress spring sale.
> 
> It looks really nice, and I actually like the EP10, so I’m sure I’d like the Blon based on the sound description.



Done, thanks for letting me know.

I follow this forum for years now but never really participated.
Also, I never thanked you for fixing my ZS3, years ago.


----------



## Slater

igorneumann said:


> Done, thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I follow this forum for years now but never really participated.
> Also, I never thanked you for fixing my ZS3, years ago.



You’re welcome, friend!

Also, we love it when people switch from ‘lurk’ mode to ‘participation’ mode. I lurked for years myself, before I was comfortable enough to start posting 

That goes for all you other lurkers out there reading this! Your opinion and full participation is welcome with open arms, no matter what your audio experience level, your mastery of the English language (or not), etc.

We all have a common love here - the enjoyment of music on audio gear. And the community is richer the more people participate.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Slater said:


> Even though I need it like a hole in the head, I wish I had ordered the Blon when it was that fukubukuro intro price during the Aliexpress spring sale.
> 
> It looks really nice, and I actually like the EP10, so I’m sure I’d like the Blon based on the sound description.



I think too. They are really nice. If you want you can order with my code on miss audio for 30$ 
Or ask him for a review


Oh and the new revonext is ordered too !


----------



## Slater (Jul 24, 2019)

TechnoidFR said:


> Oh and the new revonext is ordered too !



NEX202? NEX602?

Update: Good lord, the prices of those 2 new NEX models sure jumped up. $65 and $135?? That’s quite a far cry from all of their previous models.

Either Revonext were breaking even on the previous models (which were a _tremendous_ value for the cost, especially for the copper steampunk-looking one), or they’re raking us over the coals on these new models.

Either way, I’m at least glad we can openly talk about the 2 new NEX models on HeadFi (vs all of the old models which are banned for discussion).


----------



## igorneumann

Slater said:


> NEX202? NEX602?
> 
> Update: Good lord, the prices of those 2 new NEX models sure jumped up. $65 and $135?? That’s quite a far cry from all of their previous models.
> 
> ...



Why are they banned?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Even though I need it like a hole in the head, I wish I had ordered the Blon when it was that fukubukuro intro price during the Aliexpress spring sale.
> 
> It looks really nice, and I actually like the EP10, so I’m sure I’d like the Blon based on the sound description.



The Blon is excellent.  I am happy to have it.



igorneumann said:


> Why are they banned?



Check the links in Slater's signature.


----------



## igorneumann

mbwilson111 said:


> The Blon is excellent.  I am happy to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the links in Slater's signature.



Wow that was very useful... Had no idea about the relationship of these brands and stores.

Than you (and Slater)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 24, 2019)

TechnoidFR said:


> I just compare today.
> 
> Ep10 are more bassy, less impact, more dark and clearly less details.
> 
> ...



Yeah, its true that EP10 bass is slow, would never suggest it for metal. So BLON look even more intriguing as I find the treble a little clumsy with EP10, mine can put fowards strange micro details or hissing from bad recording wich its more well explained with the strange upper treble peaks in FR graph than sound description I could make...its really about mids and soundstage for me, anyway, EP10 i receive is defective so i dont use it anymore.







BLON sure look promising. WIll order them ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But fit look quite ackward. I mean....whats wrong with chifi iem designer when it come to nozzle...Tripowin TP10 have crazy long one and the BLON crazy small one. Perhaps they just trow a dice and if it fall on 1 its 1mm long and on 6 6mm. Who know.


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> But fit look quite ackward. I mean....whats wrong with chifi iem designer when it come to nozzle...Tripowin TP10 have crazy long one and the BLON crazy small one. Perhaps they just trow a dice and if it fall on 1 its 1mm long and on 6 6mm. Who know.



I agree.

The only way the EP10 fits my ears if I use a keyboard o ring behind the ear tip. And even then I have to use SpinFits due to their long core. It’s the only IEM I own that doesn’t fit unless I use SpinFits (even though I don’t really like the sound with SpinFits) Otherwise, the nozzle is too short and it doesn’t fit at all.

I believe the nozzle is one of the secrets to the fit and popularity of the ZS10 Pro, ZSN, and ZSN Pro. The nozzle is perfect to fit the widest variety of ear anatomies. It’s the perfect length, the perfect width, and has a nice big lip to retain ear tips. And the shell is an excellent size also (ergonomic shape, not too big, not too small).

Of course it doesn’t hurt that the ZS10 Pro, ZSN, and ZSN Pro sound good.

I would love to see a earphone with the screw in nozzle filters. But in addition to the nozzle being sound filters, they have a few different lengths to fit different ear anatomies. So imagine something like the ED9 or BGVP DMG, but with some short stubby nozzle filters, and some long nozzle filters. This would not only allow the tuning of the sound profile to an individual’s preference, but the fit as well.


----------



## skajohyros

Following Slater's advice not to lurk so much.
Still using and love first my kz(zs5v1) but tempted by zs10pro.


----------



## Slater

skajohyros said:


> Following Slater's advice not to lurk so much.
> Still using and love first my kz(zs5v1) but tempted by zs10pro.



I think you’d really like the ZS10 Pro should you decide to get it. The sound signature is reminiscent of the ZS5 v1, but the ZS10 Pro is more refined (and certainly more ergonomically comfortable). It’s also easier to drive than the ZS5 v1.


----------



## igorneumann

skajohyros said:


> Following Slater's advice not to lurk so much.
> Still using and love first my kz(zs5v1) but tempted by zs10pro.



I miss my ZS5v1... Gave it to a friend that hosted me at his beach house, ordered a new one and v2 happens.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 24, 2019)

I got the Philips SHE7000.  It sounds pretty good for less than $10.  I recommend it.

I tried to drive it out of my phone.  Sounds crappy.  You need a strong source to drive these.  No wonder reviews on these cheapies arn't usually good.  People probably try to drive them out of phones and sounded thin and not dynamic.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I agree.
> 
> The only way the EP10 fits my ears if I use a keyboard o ring behind the ear tip. And even then I have to use SpinFits due to their long core. It’s the only IEM I own that doesn’t fit unless I use SpinFits (even though I don’t really like the sound with SpinFits) Otherwise, the nozzle is too short and it doesn’t fit at all.
> 
> ...


 Man, its genius idea! When would you begin to create your own earphones company bro?

I dont know if I understand right, but i see in my mind a nozzle with a screw at the side of nozzle, like, with another metal nozzle so you can make it longer or smaller and change sound signature to bright and dark, not somethign that you have to change it everytime....argh, i should do a drawing, but still, its a Genius idea and a never seen one. (and yeah, it will be stole by some audio company reading this thread hehe ohoh)

And again, its funny, was going to write: YEAH I LOVE THE KZ ZS10PRO, beat me up as i beat KZ so often!

And again, YEAH they sound more like a KZ ZS5v1 upgrade than a ZS10 upgrade. Thanks for comforting me in this tough i have today. Funny coincidence.


----------



## skajohyros

igorneumann said:


> I miss my ZS5v1... Gave it to a friend that hosted me at his beach house, ordered a new one and v2 happens.


Don't you just hate that.


----------



## skajohyros

Looks like I'll be getting the zs10 pro soon. I'm usually good at fighting off temptation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay. I still prefer the KZ ZS5V1....just comparing them with the PRO right now, pro is more punchy and detailed but less refined in treble, V1 is smoother and less rough at edge, vocal are less prompt to any form of sibilance even if PRO arent bad at all about this.


----------



## chinmie

skajohyros said:


> Looks like I'll be getting the zs10 pro soon. I'm usually good at fighting off temptation.



fighting off temptation needs some day off sometimes


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks like my Philips SHE7000 has a major QC flaw, channel imbalance.  I noticed this earlier, and was wondering if it was just lack of good fit.  Nope.  The left's response looks good on paper (which I assume is the real response), but the right is messed up as you can see with the bass roll-off and the treble peak.  I need to get a good pair to make a solid assessment, so I'll look into getting a replacement.

Initially, it sounded pretty good, and then later a bit pronounced in the treble than I'm comfortable with.  Not sure if the right driver just quickly degraded.  Hmmmm.



Here's comparison to Sony MH755 from my rig.  SHE755 looks closer to a target response and looks more balanced.


----------



## Slater

SilverEars said:


> Looks like my Philips SHE7000 has a major QC flaw, channel imbalance.



Yeah, that’s got a QC issue for sure


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 24, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yeah, that’s got a QC issue for sure


Now that I got to verify the measurement, I really want to hear a channel matched pair as that response looks much better than the MH755.


----------



## cqtek

Today I got the NiceHCK NX7. 
According to my graphs, the NX7s look like the graphs of the KZ ZS10 Pro. Will it be a coincidence?


----------



## coflaes

cqtek said:


> Today I got the NiceHCK NX7.
> According to my graphs, the NX7s look like the graphs of the KZ ZS10 Pro. Will it be a coincidence?


Can you give us a first impresion¿ its beter than zs10 pro?


----------



## FastAndClean

cqtek said:


> Today I got the NiceHCK NX7.
> According to my graphs, the NX7s look like the graphs of the KZ ZS10 Pro. Will it be a coincidence?


it is probably zs10 pro with added piezo driver


----------



## cqtek

coflaes said:


> Can you give us a first impresion¿ its beter than zs10 pro?



I'm sorry, I don't have the zs10 pro, I just saw their graphics and they seemed similar to me. My path and KZ's separated some time ago...



FastAndClean said:


> it is probably zs10 pro with added piezo driver



I see you've thought the same as me...


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> it is probably zs10 pro with added piezo driver


and presumably a different dynamic driver that is counted as "two"


----------



## cqtek (Jul 25, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> and presumably a different dynamic driver that is counted as "two"



Well, I'm looking for the lower zone... like a good bass lover. But I'm still far from them


----------



## coflaes

For chinese people "no bass=audiophile gear" look for example the f.audio xs 03, i dont know why they think music should not have any bass.


----------



## PhonoPhi

coflaes said:


> For chinese people "no bass=audiophile gear" look for example the f.audio xs 03, i dont know why they think music should not have any bass.



Listen to their music!

By numbers they are by far dominant consumers now, and will be more and more dominant by the purchasing power.

So save your bass-head gear, it may become valuable rarity in the years to come...


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 25, 2019)

coflaes said:


> For chinese people "no bass=audiophile gear" look for example the f.audio xs 03, i dont know why they think music should not have any bass.


That's a generalization as Moondrop stuff has bass.  Kanas Pro has lots of subs.

As long as consumers listen to pop, they will appreciate bass.


----------



## baskingshark

cqtek said:


> Today I got the NiceHCK NX7.
> According to my graphs, the NX7s look like the graphs of the KZ ZS10 Pro. Will it be a coincidence?



I'm of the impression that IEMs with piezo drivers generally need a fair amount of amping to truly shine for the treble. Is the NX7 drivable from a phone? Or it needs amping?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

.


----------



## chinmie

SilverEars said:


> That's a generalization as Moondrop stuff has bass.  Kanas Pro has lots of subs.
> 
> As long as consumers listen to pop, they will appreciate bass.



and the std Kanas will rattle the skull.... in a pleasing way of course


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I bought the Audiosense T180 today for $35US. I look forward to comparing it to my KZ collection.

I don't hear much about Audiosense on this forum?


----------



## SoundChoice

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I bought the Audiosense T180 today for $35US. I look forward to comparing it to my KZ collection.
> 
> I don't hear much about Audiosense on this forum?


Audiosense has its own forum thread https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audiosense-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.909718/


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

cqtek said:


> Today I got the NiceHCK NX7.
> According to my graphs, the NX7s look like the graphs of the KZ ZS10 Pro. Will it be a coincidence?



I'm very interested in your impressions! I love my **** which also has piezo drivers, though I expect that the stereo phase of the NX7 won't be as good, as the drivers are not all in line with each other.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I've ordered Tennmak Trio (earhead only) and should get them in 3-4 weeks. Any one here who has them and can share few words of wisdom on how they sound, what sort of cable and tips should I pair them with?


----------



## TechnoidFR

cqtek said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have the zs10 pro, I just saw their graphics and they seemed similar to me. My path and KZ's separated some time ago...
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've thought the same as me...



I should have them next week, I'll can compare with zs10 pro and other.


----------



## cqtek

baskingshark said:


> I'm of the impression that IEMs with piezo drivers generally need a fair amount of amping to truly shine for the treble. Is the NX7 drivable from a phone? Or it needs amping?




 

Since we're talking about the Kanas Pro, which is one of my favorite IEMs, the NX7s are a little harder to move, as you can see from the graph. And the bass and sub bass of the Kanas Pro, are not huge, but they are divine. The NX7 seems to be more focused on the details, but the balance and timbre of the Kanas Pro have dazzled me.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I agree.
> 
> I would love to see a earphone with the screw in nozzle filters. But in addition to the nozzle being sound filters, they have a few different lengths to fit different ear anatomies. So imagine something like the ED9 or BGVP DMG, but with some short stubby nozzle filters, and some long nozzle filters. This would not only allow the tuning of the sound profile to an individual’s preference, but the fit as well.



Would the length not effect the sound also tho? (Don't know enough about these things).

Need to find my Trinity Audio Deltas... think they had different lengths.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Would the length not effect the sound also tho? (Don't know enough about these things).
> 
> Need to find my Trinity Audio Deltas... think they had different lengths.



Yes, length and diameter of nozzle affects sound. That’s exactly why I propose that they can be used as dual purpose tuning filters as well.


----------



## Nimweth

Just ordered BLON BL-03 and TRI i4 (1DD+Knowles BA) from Amazon. Should be interesting!


----------



## zazaboy

TRI i4 is a brand of kinboofi from what I read from amazon


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 27, 2019)

Philips QC totally sucks.  Or the seller had terrible batch of SHE7000.  Top one is one I received earlier and the bottom is another one, and there is no consistancy in the response.  I wish both sides were responsed like the left side on sample one.  I've measured Sony MH755, and they've been consistent, but these on the other hand...

SHE7000 sample 1


SHE7000 sample 2


----------



## Joe Bloggs

SilverEars said:


> Philips QC totally sucks.  Or the seller had terrible batch of SHE7000.  Top one is one I received earlier and the bottom is another one, and there is no consistancy in the response.  I wish both sides were responsed like the left side on sample one.  I've measured Sony MH755, and they've been consistent, but these on the other hand...
> 
> SHE7000 sample 1
> 
> ...


The SHE35xx series have been rock solid for me for decades (literally)


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> Yes, length and diameter of nozzle affects sound. That’s exactly why I propose that they can be used as dual purpose tuning filters as well.



Chinese companies aren't going through the effort to make even more little metal parts. At best they would provide longer tips to extend length or put in the little spacer O-rings to use. Japanese have more design chops and many have used the two post method on the bore where you have lips to stop the tip out more and can push it in to the second position. One set of longer two post filters that can be used in both longer and shorter configuration seems doable but the Chi-Fi scene(in general outside of a few) just isn't as inventive as I would like.


----------



## Slater (Jul 27, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> Philips QC totally sucks.  Or the seller had terrible batch of SHE7000.  Top one is one I received earlier and the bottom is another one, and there is no consistancy in the response.  I wish both sides were responsed like the left side on sample one.  I've measured Sony MH755, and they've been consistent, but these on the other hand...
> 
> SHE7000 sample 1
> 
> ...



I’ve noticed that there’s 2 types of SHE7000 - one with a plastic back and one with an aluminum back.

I wonder what the difference is? Is one type genuine and the other type counterfeit? Or different factory? Or cost cutting design changes? Or is there some other explanation for the difference?

Plastic backs:




Aluminum backs:




Also, there’s 4 totally different package styles, all (supposedly) SHE7000:
  

This 4th package looks to be for an Asian domestic market (maybe Japanese or Chinese), so I’m not counting it with the 3 global packages above:


Hmmmm...


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 27, 2019)

Slater said:


> I’ve notices that there’s 2 types of SHE7000 - one with a plastic back and one with an aluminum back.
> 
> I wonder what the difference is? Is one type genuine and the other type counterfeit? Or is there some other explanation for the difference? It can’t simply be the color, because there’s black ones with plastic back, and black with aluminum back. Same with white and red colors.
> 
> ...


Indeed.  I have gotten couple of those white ones (the ones I've posted measurements of) from the same seller.  I just did some research, and it seems there were various versions that came out.  The way they label these various versions are like so: SHE7000WT/28 SHE7000/10  .. etc.

This is the one I got, and looks identical including the packaging.  Looking at the lesser packing, plastic backing instead of metal, they must have cut cost at some point, and likely QC has suffered as well.  This video should be proof that it is a legit unit as it was sold in the store Ross.  It seems stores like Ross are places you find these discount deals on cheap iems that didn't get sold at the store initially in stock.

What is really odd about the product in the video is, why is the packaging in Spanish, but being sold by Ross?  Very odd..


----------



## Slater

SilverEars said:


> Indeed.  I have gotten couple of those white ones from the seller.  I just did some research, and it seems there are various version that came out.  The way they label these various versions are like so: SHE7000WT/28 SHE7000/10  .. etc.
> 
> This is the one I got, and looks identical including the packaging.  Looking at the lesser packing, plastic backing instead of metal, they must have cut cost, and likely QC has suffered as well.  This video should that it is a legit unit as if you look on it, it was sold in the store Ross.  It seems stores like Ross are places you find these discount deals on cheap iems that didn't get sold so well from initial stock.




That’s exactly the one I got as well. Same package, same color, etc. I haven’t opened them up or listened to them yet. Hopefully I’ll have time this week to check them out.

I’ll also mention that I’m a tiny bit disappointed that Philips included 3 different color tips. It will make it hard to identify them in my tip rolling collection. I anticipate that the 3 different colors will seem like 3 different tips when mixed into all my other tips. When in reality they’re the same tip just 3 different sizes.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 27, 2019)

Slater said:


> That’s exactly the one I got as well. Same package, same color, etc. I haven’t opened them up or listened to them yet. Hopefully I’ll have time this week to check them out.
> 
> I’ll also mention that I’m a tiny bit disappointed that Philips included 3 different color tips. It will make it hard to identify them in my tip rolling collection. I anticipate that the 3 different colors will seem like 3 different tips when mixed into all my other tips. When in reality they’re the same tip just 3 different sizes.


Yeah, it's weird, the different colored tips...  Makes no sense.

I found a SHE9000 measurement on Golden Ears, and look at the channel imbalance.  It's terrible!  It must be that Philips have terrible QC.  I don't think I have seen worse channel mismatch than these Philips.

http://en.goldenears.net/18304

I understand it's cheap, but there are others that the measurements are consistent like MH755, which you can get for $5-6.  Even KZ (ZS5) although there is a large pit in the response, the channels are still well matched.

Here's a good one.  Channels aligned.

http://en.goldenears.net/17113


----------



## lucasbrea

hi guys, do you now anything about this one
Revonext NEX602?  I was looking for information or reviews and I couldn't find anything.


----------



## maxdurak

So tempted to buy ZS10 Pro and NX7, but so afraid after ZSN with same crappy connectors


----------



## HungryPanda

wow how did that happen?


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 28, 2019)

lucasbrea said:


> hi guys, do you now anything about this one
> Revonext NEX602?  I was looking for information or reviews and I couldn't find anything.



They're just out... my finger is on and off the Add To Basket button on Amazon lol. 100 bucks ain't cheap... I've a feeling they'll either really surprise me and sound great or sound average and over priced. BIG step up from their budget friendly range... the QT5 offering superb value for money. I'd expect a big leap in sound.

I've an 1h 45m left to buy to get tomo.

What to do?!?!

EDIT : Bugger it, good bit cheaper from Alie but i'm too impatient so bought thru Am UK. They come tomorrow, time will tell if they've upped their game further! They look awesome, interested if the vents are just for aesthetics?


----------



## harry501501

zazaboy said:


> it appears to be very good BLON BL-03 is 90% with some eq settings like moondrop kxxs according some user from aliexpress .. he says its tuned by the same guys of tanchjim oxygen ... i think its a iem to watch out for...



WOW, that's some comparison... are they that good? As per usual i'm late to the party on these lol. Not by any means a good looking earphone though... but I've got plenty other ugly ducklings that sound good.


----------



## lucasbrea

toddy0191 said:


> This is my first post on here in months. Fell away from the hobby for a few months but got suckered in by the BLON and the Semkarch CNT 1. A carbon nanotube double!
> 
> Anyway they've both ignited the touchpaper again for me.
> 
> ...



which one do you like more, becouse they both have the same driver, im very interested if you can giveme a feedback. Thanks


----------



## paulindss

lucasbrea said:


> which one do you like more, becouse they both have the same driver, im very interested if you can giveme a feedback. Thanks



Who said that they use the same drivers? 

That's a serious statement.


----------



## pstickne (Jul 28, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I'm of the impression that IEMs with piezo drivers generally need a fair amount of amping to truly shine for the treble. Is the NX7 drivable from a phone? Or it needs amping?


My Hyla TE5B with a piezoelectric were driven fine by iPhone 6 SE (half volume). They are driven at least as well by the FiiO Q5 (half volume, low gain); however, a good piezoelectric can shine without much help - and I make no claim that the Q5 makes the piezoelectric / treble sound better as I would quite probably fail a DBT.

In the NX7 case, I’d imagine it’s the 2 “nano tube” DDs driving up the resistance - not the piezoelectric.

I think pretty much all mainstream IEMs are drivable by phones and other ‘lower power’ AMPs - even if NiceHCK may claim otherwise. YMMV per listening levels.

(NX7 is rated at 55ohms and 108dB sensitivity, which is not that ‘challenging’; TE5B is 12ohms and 97dB.)


----------



## baskingshark

pstickne said:


> My Hyla TE5B with a piezoelectric were driven fine by iPhone 6 SE (half volume). They are driven at least as well by the FiiO Q5 (half volume, low gain); however, a good piezoelectric can shine without much help - and I make no claim that the Q5 makes the piezoelectric / treble sound better and I would quite probably fail a DBT.
> 
> In the NX7 case, I’d imagine it’s the 2 “nano tube” DDs driving up the resistance - not the piezoelectric.
> 
> ...



Great advise.
I always used to look at sensitivity and resistance when deciding if an amp was needed, but I realized for the ****, which has piezo drivers for the treble, it took more juice to make the treble sound good. I had to boost my volume to almost 70% on a samsung smart phone (without Amping), compared to like 30 - 40% for other BA driver IEMs. (I'm no physics expert, but **** specifications are apparently 32Ω with a sensitivity of 110dB/mw, so I was wondering why there was a discrepancy between the specs and drivability and attributed it to the piezo drivers).


----------



## toddy0191 (Jul 29, 2019)

lucasbrea said:


> which one do you like more, becouse they both have the same driver, im very interested if you can givema feedback. Thanks



Semkarch for me as you get 2 tuning filters and case. They are also more resolving and have a heftier low end which I prefer.  Add to that the fit issues of the BLON which are practically non existent with the Semkarch and it's a clear win IMO.

Keep in mind that they also retailed at a much higher price initially.  I know that doesn't  automatically denote a better quality product, but it "usually" does.

I would snap up a pair before they're all gone because at £25 / $30 they are an absolute steal!



paulindss said:


> Who said that they use the same drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a serious statement.



I would like to know this too.


----------



## halcyon

maxdurak said:


> So tempted to buy ZS10 Pro and NX7, but so afraid after ZSN with same crappy connectors



All three pairs of my KZ IEMs have broken down with 3 months of being taken in to use, one pair broke within a week. All from the cable connection point at the point of the IEM (not the cable).

I will never buy another KZ IEM until they make them sturdy and reliable (as a comparison, my Westones lasted 3 years until lost and my Shure SE series only broke after I repeatedly stepped on them by accident).


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 29, 2019)

halcyon said:


> All three pairs of my KZ IEMs have broken down with 3 months of being taken in to use, one pair broke within a week. All from the cable connection point at the point of the IEM (not the cable).
> 
> I will never buy another KZ IEM until they make them sturdy and reliable (as a comparison, my Westones lasted 3 years until lost and my Shure SE series only broke after I repeatedly stepped on them by accident).



Haha I had the opposite experience for myself personally.

My 2 Westone products I bought (Westone 3 and Westone W30) both had problems with the cable within 1 year of purchase. And I was quite peeved cause the Westone 3 cable was non detachable and hence there was no sound from one earpiece, while at least the W30 had a possibility to use another cable as it was detachable. It seemed the cable part that connected into the IEM was frayed for both. I only used them once a week for stage monitoring and otherwise kept them in a pelican case, so I'm not sure how come they had such wear and tear within a short period of time. But yeah the IEM shells and drivers themselves were fine, so it was more of a cable problem.

On the other hand I used my KZ ZS6 and ZS10 (non pro) daily for 2 and 1.5 years (respectively) and they were still going strong until I gave them away to some relatives last week.

Maybe i had good luck with getting a pair that had no QC issues. But it is very possible some of the budget CHIFI companies may not have consistent QC across their products, as evident from some of the feedback in the forums. Stuff like channel imbalance, phase issues, fake wirings in cables etc, so getting a lemon is always a possibility, and it really may be down to good or bad luck.


----------



## martiniCZ

baskingshark said:


> Great advise.
> I always used to look at sensitivity and resistance when deciding if an amp was needed, but I realized for the ****, which has piezo drivers for the treble, it took more juice to make the treble sound good. I had to boost my volume to almost 70% on a samsung smart phone (without Amping), compared to like 30 - 40% for other BA driver IEMs. (I'm no physics expert, but **** specifications are apparently 32Ω with a sensitivity of 110dB/mw, so I was wondering why there was a discrepancy between the specs and drivability and attributed it to the piezo drivers).


I wish it was possible for me! Yesterday I discovered the cause of my dissatisfaction with ****. I don't have a calibrated mic, but I can still see where the error is when I compare it to T2. The peak around 4 kHz does not allow me to add more juice and causing a strange fake soundstage  FR graph is the same for left and right, so it looks like some bad batch of used DD and poor QC. And yes, if I adjust the peak with EQ, I need to add volume, but I'm still not much happy with the sound.
https://i.postimg.cc/PvQG5N9p/****-vs-T2.png


----------



## HAMS

Speaking of graph, I wish someone would graph the audiosense t180.


----------



## maxdurak

HungryPanda said:


> wow how did that happen?


Few months of usage. Thats all it took.


halcyon said:


> All three pairs of my KZ IEMs have broken down with 3 months of being taken in to use, one pair broke within a week. All from the cable connection point at the point of the IEM (not the cable).
> 
> I will never buy another KZ IEM until they make them sturdy and reliable (as a comparison, my Westones lasted 3 years until lost and my Shure SE series only broke after I repeatedly stepped on them by accident).



The only problems i had was my 2 pairs of ZS10. Both had dynamic driver death in right ear after few weeks.


----------



## Chappa

Hello,

Could someone help me? 

I am looking for a good pair of earphones that are nice for listening music and I guess doing some phonecalls? 

I havn't checked out the headphones for a long time. Usually I would look at the reviews that Vidal had on his website, but I see it is down...

Can someone reccomend me a good bang for buck headphones? 

The ones I've been using have been the Kinera's KINERA Bd005E

Thanks


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 29, 2019)

Chappa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone help me?
> 
> ...



I miss Vidal.

Today  I ordered these because they are an excellent deal and they have had good reviews.  Mine have already shipped.

A search will take you to some reviews and impressions.  I ordered mine because of @toddy0191  's recent comments.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32863977654.html

SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mbwilson111 said:


> I miss Vidal.
> 
> Today  I ordered these because they are an excellent deal and they have had good reviews.  Mine have already shipped.
> 
> ...



They are on my checklist too. Will probably snap them up after payday. Will be great comparison for my Tennmak Trio. At $30 they're absolutely worth the punt imo


----------



## Vlad17

Sup guys, anyone hear or seen some reviews or opinions on these:

X-mini Xyrius https://www.amazon.co.uk/Xyrius-Hea...ack/dp/B07KB1DS1K?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_3365132031
X-mini Xtlas+ https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07KQ4N...olid=3JA7SCYPG3KDR&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 29, 2019)

So out of the box the Revonext NEX-602..... wait for it... wait for it... SOUNDS AWFUL. Sibilance is piercing. Soundstage is narrow and underwhelming. Lead vocals sound like they're hidden in a box, which sits in a vacuum. I can only hope this thing does well with burn-in. My recent experience testing a new CCA C10 with one burnt in for many hours is the only hope for this thing sounding good.

Build wise i didn't expect it to be so light... if i hadn't read the product info I'd have first thought it was plastic. I was expecting something like the TFZ Ex 5 in weight and feel. Very thin material, even moreso compared to their earlier model I can't mention... the one that's built like a tank and might have a ba+dd inside it (which also sounds much better).



EDIT : I should add that i haven't experimented with any tip apart from the ones that came on them.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Whoever said they bought a pair of Tennmak Trio Eareads for $28. can you post your link? I can't find them on Ali.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 29, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Whoever said they bought a pair of Tennmak Trio Eareads for $28. can you post your link? I can't find them on Ali.



Visit their official Store. Drop them a line saying you want only earhead. They will ask you to write in order message "$28 for Trio earhead" and then don't pay. They will adjust the price. Better you have a chat with Tony from Tennmak. He is very supportive and might give you a good deal if you decide to purchase anything else from Tennmak.

This is what he sent me as a message -

thanks for your inquiry . it's ok .
the TRIO ear head price is $28
you can place order as below process :
1.  you place order and select " other payment method " , 
2. you  leave message --$28 for TRIO ear head 
3. you don't pay the money 
4. we revise the price to $28--for TRIO ear head only 
5. you pay 
6. we post to you immediately 

hope all is clear for you .


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 30, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> Philips QC totally sucks......I've measured Sony MH755, and they've been consistent, but these on the other hand...
> 
> SHE7000 sample 1
> 
> ...



The plastics are durable but very cheap. I've never had QC issues in the sound department with the dozen or so Philips I've owned.





Joe Bloggs said:


> The SHE35xx series have been rock solid for me for decades (literally)



Yep!

Still have an SHE3590 and even an SHE3580 that have given me zero problems since 2010.





Slater said:


> I’ve noticed that there’s 2 types of SHE7000 - one with a plastic back and one with an aluminum back.
> 
> I wonder what the difference is? Is one type genuine and the other type counterfeit? Or different factory? Or cost cutting design changes? Or is there some other explanation for the difference?
> 
> ...





SilverEars said:


> I just did some research, and it seems there were various versions that came out.  The way they label these various versions are like so: SHE7000WT/28 SHE7000/10  .. etc.




Can't really comment on the aluminum vs plastic bits but if memory serves me correctly the last two digits are regions  (i.e. - SHE3590/10 is Europe/UK and SHE3590/28 or /27 is U.S.)




Slater said:


> I’m a tiny bit disappointed that Philips included 3 different color tips. It will make it hard to identify them in my tip rolling collection. I anticipate that the 3 different colors will seem like 3 different tips when mixed into all my other tips. When in reality they’re the same tip just 3 different sizes.



How do you rate the Philips eartips? They rank fairly high for my ears.





SilverEars said:


> I found a SHE9000 measurement on Golden Ears, and look at the channel imbalance.  It's terrible!  It must be that Philips have terrible QC.  I don't think I have seen worse channel mismatch than these Philips.
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/18304
> 
> ...





Following up on the SHE7050 chatter, Otto sent me his FR graph on the Sony MH755 vs the Philips SHE7050 (his 7055 is the mic'd version).


----------



## michaelv

Off topic.
I've bought ****, CCA C16, a few KZ and the CNT1.
I'm not asking about them. I am curious what DACs/Amps are you using to drive them.
If you have a link for discussion like this one for cheap dacs I would much appreciate it. 
I'm currently using the Sabaj Da2 to drive these and some times that through a SMSL T2 headphone amp (Russian tubes)
The blue tubes attract a lot of attention on my office desk 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 30, 2019)

michaelv said:


> Off topic.
> I've bought ****, CCA C16, a few KZ and the CNT1.
> I'm not asking about them. I am curious what DACs/Amps are you using to drive them.
> If you have a link for discussion like this one for cheap dacs I would much appreciate it.
> ...



I personally use a Tempotec Sonata HD or Fiio A3 for all my KZs and ****. IMHO most of the KZs don't need amping and are perfectly drivable from a smartphone. But definitely amps and DACs will improve the sound.
On the other hand, I personally feel the **** requires amping due to the piezo treble drivers. The treble sounds flat and less bright without amps. **** specifications are apparently 32Ω with a sensitivity of 110dB/mw, and on paper it looks like a phone can drive it, but it won't be doing justice to the treble range without some juice.
I don't have the CCAs and CNT1 so maybe others can give their advise.


----------



## michaelv

baskingshark said:


> I personally use a Tempotec Sonata HD or Fiio A3 for all my KZs and ****. IMHO most of the KZs don't need amping and are perfectly drivable from a smartphone. But definitely amps and DACs will improve the sound.
> On the other hand, I personally feel the **** requires amping due to the piezo treble drivers. The treble sounds flat and less bright without amps. **** specifications are apparently 32Ω with a sensitivity of 110dB/mw, and on paper it looks like a phone can drive it, but it won't be doing justice to the treble range without some juice.
> I don't have the CCAs and CNT1 so maybe others can give their advise.



Thanks I'm aware of the **** requirements. I'm just wondering what you guys think are the best dacs and/or amps. Obviously it doesn't make sense to get a $1000 dac for a $20-80 IEM. 
The Sabaj Da2 can easily drive the ****.  I was wondering what you guys are using to get the best sound. 
The Da2 is a hit/miss with some android phones..


----------



## archdawg

Almost hit the limit of my credit card this month, big ouch, and with the remaining couple €urons I bought the Moondrop Crescent and these guys ... the IEM version of the Music Maker / Toneking Tomahawk MrZ with MMCX connectors.



 

There are quite a few very positive reviews on the earbud version out there; can't wait to fire those puppies up. BTW, does anyone else here have them already?


----------



## DynamicEars

archdawg said:


> Almost hit the limit of my credit card this month, big ouch, and with the remaining couple €urons I bought the Moondrop Crescent and these guys ... the IEM version of the Music Maker / Toneking Tomahawk MrZ with MMCX connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few very positive reviews on the earbud version out there; can't wait to fire those puppies up. BTW, does anyone else here have them already?



I own the Toneking Tomahawk earbuds in the past but sold them long time ago, but they are clear and nice. looking forward to how the iem sounds..


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

michaelv said:


> Off topic.
> I've bought ****, CCA C16, a few KZ and the CNT1.
> I'm not asking about them. I am curious what DACs/Amps are you using to drive them.
> If you have a link for discussion like this one for cheap dacs I would much appreciate it.
> ...



I'm using my FiiOX7II with the new AM3D THX AAA amplifier module (balanced output) and it sounds fantastic. Main earphone ****, others: CCA C16, KZ ZS7, KZ AS10, CCA C10. The AM3D module also works with the FiiO Q5(s) DAC/AMP.


----------



## HungryPanda

My daps are Fiio X5III, iBasso DX200 (amp 8), Zishan DSD Pro and Lotoo Paw 5000 MK2. I don't really need an amp as they all drive my earbuds and iems fine. I also have a LG V30+ and that is very good


----------



## michaelv

Hungry Panda and LamerDeluxe  
whew.. expensive equipment. Thanks for the info. Maybe its time I spent a bit more money on the DAC


----------



## SomeEntityThing

michaelv said:


> Hungry Panda and LamerDeluxe
> whew.. expensive equipment. Thanks for the info. Maybe its time I spent a bit more money on the DAC


I use the Walnut V2 as a cheap amp with my **** and it sounds good to me (connected to my Shanling m0)! The highs are indeed brought out and have more sparkle but not to the point of sibilance, to my ears.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

michaelv said:


> Hungry Panda and LamerDeluxe
> whew.. expensive equipment. Thanks for the info. Maybe its time I spent a bit more money on the DAC



That is true, I don't think I'd spend more than this on a portable audio player, but sound quality wise it has been worth it. The **** is insanely less expensive than that, but sounds fantastic for the price.


----------



## maxxevv

These came in over the last 2 weeks.

The NX7's are pretty much OOTB. Its got fairly good separation and sub-bass. Round sounding sound stage. But the mids seem to be not so well damped. Sibilance seems to creep in as volume goes up from moderate listening levels. Will need some addition burn time to see if it settles down somewhat but I'm not keeping my hopes too high on that.

The Burson Play Mate is a review set.


----------



## KipNix

michaelv said:


> Thanks I'm aware of the **** requirements. I'm just wondering what you guys think are the best dacs and/or amps.


I run my gear through an FX Audio DAC-X6 while at my desk. It has the connections I want in case I want to use speakers. It works well with all the sets I have.


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> So out of the box the Revonext NEX-602..... wait for it... wait for it... SOUNDS AWFUL. Sibilance is piercing. Soundstage is narrow and underwhelming. Lead vocals sound like they're hidden in a box, which sits in a vacuum. I can only hope this thing does well with burn-in. My recent experience testing a new CCA C10 with one burnt in for many hours is the only hope for this thing sounding good.
> 
> Build wise i didn't expect it to be so light... if i hadn't read the product info I'd have first thought it was plastic. I was expecting something like the TFZ Ex 5 in weight and feel. Very thin material, even moreso compared to their earlier model I can't mention... the one that's built like a tank and might have a ba+dd inside it (which also sounds much better).
> 
> ...



Dang, after how awesome their steampunk copper earphone was, I had very high hopes. Especially given that the new one is $135 list and $100 on sale. That’s a huuuuuge jump in price, which sounds like it’s totally unjustified.

Oh well, there’s plenty of other fish in the sea!


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> Dang, after how awesome their steampunk copper earphone was, I had very high hopes. Especially given that the new one is $135 list and $100 on sale. That’s a huuuuuge jump in price, which sounds like it’s totally unjustified.
> 
> Oh well, there’s plenty of other fish in the sea!


+1 for the Steampunk copper IEM


----------



## Slater

DocHoliday said:


> The plastics are durable but very cheap. I've never had QC issues in the sound department with the dozen or so Philips I've owned.



I had a chance to briefly listen to my SHE7000, and mine are excellent. The channels are matched very well, and I think I actually like them a little better than the MH755. The cable is Cracker Jack quality though.



DocHoliday said:


> Can't really comment on the aluminum vs plastic bits but if memory serves me correctly the last two digits are regions  (i.e. - SHE3590/10 is Europe/UK and SHE3590/28 or /27 is U.S.)



Ah, makes sense.

Given those ‘codes’ (/10 for EU and /27 or /28 for US), it appears that the aluminum one was _originally_ intended for EU only, and the cheap looking all plastic one was intended for the US only).

It does appear that Philips was blurring the lines and selling the /10 in the US, because it was listed on the Philips USA website:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHE7000_10.amp/in-ear-headphones

My guess is that as the Philips audio division was struggling and sliding towards bankruptcy, they threw the region specific model scheme out the window and tried to liquidate any and all remaining stock by selling it anywhere and everywhere they could. That’s also probably how it ended up in places like TJ Maxx, Marshall’s, etc.

Since I like the sound of my SHE7000, I’ll likely pick up one of the aluminum ones to see if there was any difference with tuning etc.



DocHoliday said:


> How do you rate the Philips eartips? They rank fairly high for my ears.



I like their overall design and sound, but I have a feeling the shape is a little too funnel/cone-like. This might be the reason why they worked their way loose out of my ears fairly easy. I am going to give my ears and the tips and good cleaning, and give it another go though. Maybe I can get them to maintain a better seal the second time around...


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Dang, after how awesome their steampunk copper earphone was, I had very high hopes. Especially given that the new one is $135 list and $100 on sale. That’s a huuuuuge jump in price, which sounds like it’s totally unjustified.
> 
> Oh well, there’s plenty of other fish in the sea!



Unless maybe his were out of phase...


----------



## Slater (Jul 30, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Unless maybe his were out of phase...



Yes, very good point. It could be an isolated QC issue. We’ll just have to wait for more NEX602 impressions to roll in...

And there’s always hope that the NEX202 is good. It’s price is also much more in line with what I’d expect from a Revonext earphone.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yes, very good point. It could be an isolated QC issue. We’ll just have to wait for more impressions to roll in...



I don't want it anyway.  I have so many good iems...and even better buds.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anyone tried ED9 filters on Semkarch CNT1? They use filters similar to LZ A5 which is compatible with ED9 filters. If any impressions available it'll be helpful.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Dang, after how awesome their steampunk copper earphone was, I had very high hopes. Especially given that the new one is $135 list and $100 on sale. That’s a huuuuuge jump in price, which sounds like it’s totally unjustified.
> 
> Oh well, there’s plenty of other fish in the sea!



I tried them again today after a night's sleep and giving them 18 hours of burn in. I even tried them with SpinFits and foams and wide bores and no change. Pretty disappointing at how poor they sound actually, even worse when you condier this should have been their flagship. I've compared them with the ones you've mentioned and it's kind of a similar signature but instead of improving upon it they've gone backwards trying to extend the treble and balance out the bass to a more audiophile level... but failed in both. There's nobody that i can think of, even treble heads that will let the horrible sibilance pass imo. Even build isn't as good as the other one.


----------



## harry501501

Before i purchased the nex602 i asked revonext thru Amazon how the sound improved over predecessors to justify new price point. 

*Here's what they said*, "hi, thanks for your message and we appreciate your continuous support! I have to say the sound of NEX 602 and 202 are great and focus on more details based on our analysis and tests. I can not say that the sound is greatly improved since sound quality is always good and different IEM just has different features and focus and sound also very related to your devices and the style of music etc...NEX602 has good bass with very detailed performance in both mids and treble while NEX202 is cheaper and good but not that detailed like 602 since their structures/drivers...The workmanship is greatly improved for both NEX202 and 602...you can see the upgraded plug tooling and there is also memory foam/carrying case in 602...That pure CNC metal housing is so excellently built and I do not mind you compare it with a 1000 USD IEM...THANKS again"

*Here's my reply now I've had them*, "i'm sorry to say this, but the 602 is NOTHING like you've described, in fact they're really poor sounding and nowhere near the £100 price point. You're competing against a LOT of good earphones at this point and the 602 doesn't stand up. The sibilance is appalling. It actually hurts listening to it. i gave the NEX602 18 hours burn in hoping the sibilance would be tamed, tried Spinfits, foams, wide bores and nothing. Same with different sources. All similar.

Mids are recessed and very dry sounding. Vocals sound hidden and like they're in a vacuum. 

Treble is very bright which is fine as many other audiophile earphones go for that higher level of extension, but like the mids they sound dry and unconvincing. Detail is there but you can't get round the piercing quality of some instruments and vocals. It's just SO sharp.

Soundstage is narrow and as I've mentioned there is a vacuum like sound which sucks the air out of the space in between instruments.

Build and fit are decent, but they're VERY light. Maybe that's just the material you've used but I'd be scared they'd break with stress, especially when this is mentioned in your description on the sale page (_where they say)_... "The balanced armature driver belongs to high precision units, the collision of earphones is easy to cause changes in sound, please use it carefully". Not many earphones try sell their units by saying be careful they might break easy". But sadly when i hold them i feel how fragile they are so guess you might be right..

Compared to your own QT5 you've gone backwards I'm afraid. That is better built and even thought the sound has similarities, it's clear you've tried to tame the big bass and thin the sound out a bit for detail, especially treble. The RX8S sounds more audiophile than the 602. The huge price difference baffles me? I guess this is down to materials used and not how they've been tuned to sound.

I'm really sorry to be so brutally honest, but i'm let down as you're earlier models are so good. I was expecting flagship sound. How you can mentioned $1000 is unclear to me? You're up against so many good hybrids from BGVP, KZ, Tini Hifi, TFZ, BQEYZ, ****, and many many more... if you want to compete at the higher price points then you must do better with your tuning.

Sadly will be returning the nex602".


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> I tried them again today after a night's sleep and giving them 18 hours of burn in. I even tried them with SpinFits and foams and wide bores and no change. Pretty disappointing at how poor they sound actually, even worse when you condier this should have been their flagship. I've compared them with the ones you've mentioned and it's kind of a similar signature but instead of improving upon it they've gone backwards trying to extend the treble and balance out the bass to a more audiophile level... but failed in both. There's nobody that i can think of, even treble heads that will let the horrible sibilance pass imo. Even build isn't as good as the other one.



Did you do a phase test?


----------



## paulindss

harry501501 said:


> Before i purchased the nex602 i asked revonext thru Amazon how the sound improved over predecessors to justify new price point.
> 
> *Here's what they said*, "hi, thanks for your message and we appreciate your continuous support! I have to say the sound of NEX 602 and 202 are great and focus on more details based on our analysis and tests. I can not say that the sound is greatly improved since sound quality is always good and different IEM just has different features and focus and sound also very related to your devices and the style of music etc...NEX602 has good bass with very detailed performance in both mids and treble while NEX202 is cheaper and good but not that detailed like 602 since their structures/drivers...The workmanship is greatly improved for both NEX202 and 602...you can see the upgraded plug tooling and there is also memory foam/carrying case in 602...That pure CNC metal housing is so excellently built and I do not mind you compare it with a 1000 USD IEM...THANKS again"
> 
> ...



Have you checked if they are out of phase? 

It coub be it, based on your description.


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Soundstage is narrow and as I've mentioned there is a vacuum like sound which sucks the air out of the space in between instruments.





paulindss said:


> Have you checked if they are out of phase?
> 
> It coub be it, based on your description.



That is a very good description of an out of phase iem or bud.  It could be the wiring in one earpiece or the cable could ne the problem.  First try reversing the pins on ONE side.


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 30, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is a very good description of an out of phase iem or bud.  It could be the wiring in one earpiece or the cable could be the problem.  First try reversing the pins on ONE side.



Just tried that out and nothing changes. I've already tried different cables too. I don't think it's a fault, it kinda reminds me of the TRN-V80. It's like they've *tried *to tune it to something along the lines of the TFZ Ex 5.

EDIT : I've tried the cable out on the ZS10 Pro and the cables seems fine and little (to no) change on the sound of the KZ


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Just tried that out and nothing changes



That is kind of strange.  If you reversed the pins on ONE side only, you would have put it out of phase (assuming it was already in phase).  That would have changed the sound.   

If it was out of phase from the beginning then reversing the pins on one piece should have widened the soundstage and gotten rid of the hollow weird sound.  

This reminds me of something my husband was recabling and no matter what he did with the wiring it did not sound right.  finally he found that the solder joints were messed up and he was able to fix it.  Another time it turned out that one of the drivers was wound wrong and he had to trash that driver. 

Whatever the problem is, they obviously need to be sent back.  Sadly, Amazon will just send them to someone else.  If you have packaged it perfectly they probably will pass it off as new.  

It will be interesting to see if anyone else has a problem.


----------



## paulindss

I have a Bqeyz KB1 that came wired out of phase, however, it was not the cable, but the internal pin. I opened and reversed it.

It is indeed strange, as @mbwilson111 said. Reversing the pins on one side SHOULD change the sound, making them on phase - in case of the iem being out of phase. Or otherwise.

One simple test is getting the IEMs to play something and face the two nozzles right away, if the sound get's quieter, it's out of phase.


----------



## TheVortex

I received these NiceHCK NX7 today. Let's see if they are worth my money. Will burn them in overnight.


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 30, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> That is kind of strange.  If you reversed the pins on ONE side only, you would have put it out of phase (assuming it was already in phase).  That would have changed the sound.
> 
> If it was out of phase from the beginning then reversing the pins on one piece should have widened the soundstage and gotten rid of the hollow weird sound.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. I really wanted this to sound good as well. Yeah, it will be interesting if anyone comes out with a different review here or elsewhere but IMO they're working fine, just not tuned particularly well. Def not to the level of $1000 as they claim.

Think I'll go get the much discussed BLON BL03 from Alie... looking at the NICEHCK N7 too (but not much on it apart from a Chinese article, which surprisingly got translated quite well lol).

Seem to be a lot of crazy hybrids cheap these days.


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I really wanted this to sound good as well. Yeah, it will be interesting if anyone comes out with a different review here or elsewhere but IMO they're working fine, just not tuned particularly well. Def not to the level of $1000 as they claim.



I am looking forward to receiving my Semkarch CNT1.


----------



## rodel808

Ill make this short since I'm on my lunch break. NX7 sounds similar to ZS10Pro. Some difference I picked out between them:
== about 50hrs burn in ==
* nx7 bass is quicker and few db lower but goes extends just as low
* ZS10Pro bass has more bass rumble
* nx7 seems to have more clarity and resolution in the higher treble region...I feel tuning is slightly brighter
* ZS10Pro mids are slightly more upfront
* ZS10Pro soundstage slightly wider

I prefer the NX7 over ZS10Pro and listen mostly to r&b and hip-hop.


----------



## harry501501

Yeah, was told to have a look at the CNT1, look forward to your findings


----------



## harry501501

rodel808 said:


> Ill make this short since I'm on my lunch break. NX7 sounds similar to ZS10Pro. Some difference I picked out between them:
> == about 50hrs burn in ==
> * nx7 bass is quicker and few db lower but goes extends just as low
> * ZS10Pro bass has more bass rumble
> ...



WOW, great timing. Is the NX7 at double the price worth buying if you had the 10 PRO in your opinion?


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Yeah, was told to have a look at the CNT1, look forward to your findings



Have you seen what a good deal it is right now? 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32863977654.html


----------



## harry501501

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you seen what a good deal it is right now?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32863977654.html



69% off.

Add to Cart


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> 69% off.
> 
> Add to Cart



I think they are being closed out because most the ali sellers have them for that price now  Penon still wants $95 Lol... but a year or more ago people were loving them for that price.  They look like they will be well built.


----------



## SuperLuigi

mbwilson111 said:


> I think they are being closed out because most the ali sellers have them for that price now  Penon still wants $95 Lol... but a year or more ago people were loving them for that price.  They look like they will be well built.



I ended up ordering these a few days ago too.  Already shippped from NiceHck.  I was reading some comments in my research and i saw people comparing them to ibasso IT01 in quality.  I'm very excited to try them out after my recent chi-fi purge.  But I do think I'll be taking an extended break from purchases after this.  I have the sony mh755(amazing value), my pioneer se-ch3t(great all around), koss ksc75s(again, great value) with the koss kph30i on the way, and how these semarcks.  It's hard to imagine how i improve in sound quality without having to really increase my budget.   I think the only thing i'm really going to look into is some budget true wireless headphones.  Tempted by the QCY product line but apprehensive to buy knowing some new chips are being released. 

But i am definitely(hopefully) not buying anymore sub $20 headphones.  I'd rather buy the sony mh755 and learn how to do cable mods.  Wonder if i could add a microphone to them..?


----------



## DBaldock9

SuperLuigi said:


> I ended up ordering these a few days ago too.  Already shippped from NiceHck.  I was reading some comments in my research and i saw people comparing them to ibasso IT01 in quality.  I'm very excited to try them out after my recent chi-fi purge.  But I do think I'll be taking an extended break from purchases after this.  I have the sony mh755(amazing value), my pioneer se-ch3t(great all around), koss ksc75s(again, great value) with the koss kph30i on the way, and how these semarcks.  It's hard to imagine how i improve in sound quality without having to really increase my budget.   I think the only thing i'm really going to look into is some budget true wireless headphones.  Tempted by the QCY product line but apprehensive to buy knowing some new chips are being released.
> 
> But i am definitely(hopefully) not buying anymore sub $20 headphones.  I'd rather buy the sony mh755 and learn how to do cable mods.  Wonder if i could add a microphone to them..?



These cables have a Mic/Remote control, which I believe will work with Android & iPhones. - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32817008191.html


----------



## rodel808 (Jul 30, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> WOW, great timing. Is the NX7 at double the price worth buying if you had the 10 PRO in your opinion?



For me personally...I would say yes. If the price difference was $100+ then I'd say no.

PS. I do own the 10pro. I should note that the NX7 and 10pro are not exactly the same. 10pro are heavier and NX7 shell is slimmer and has a shorter nozzle. Comply foams (left) are very comfortable but rolls off bass and treble too much. JVC spiral dots (middle) I couldn't get a good seal for my ears...I use these for shallow insertion. Nx7 and 10pro sounds best to me with a deep insertion. The orange Symbio W tips are my preferred tips and we're used for the comparison.


----------



## paulindss (Jul 31, 2019)

The Biosonicr review of Blon BL-03 seems quite favourable, as it is the review of the new and yet unknown TRI- I4 IEM.

Actually the review of the TRI-I4 hyped me a lot.

Here's the review of blon BL-03(use google translator to english):http://bisonicr.ldblog.jp/archives/55781409.htm, by the description (severely impaired by the translation) it seems "cold and neutral" but at the same time with emphasis on lows and highs and very easy on the ear. Looks like matches the graph i saw on aliexpress that suggested some kind of harman-ish tunning.

However, what impressed me most was the third party sleeves that he used to cover the gap on the horrible two pin connector of the IEM with the third party cable, look:

He gave a link to buy the sleeves on amazon(https://amzn.to/317VpQ), if anyone find this on aliexpress let me know, altought it's hard to convince me to pay shipping for this LOL.


----------



## maxxevv

paulindss said:


> The Biosonicr review of Blon BL-03 seems quite favourable, as it is the review of the new and yet unknown TRI- I4 IEM.
> 
> Actually the review of the TRI-I4 hyped me a lot.
> 
> ...



If you're not taking your cable off frequently, I would think a simple piece of heat shrink would work well too. 
And you can colour code it left and right too if you desire.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mbwilson111 said:


> I am looking forward to receiving my Semkarch CNT1.


A review on Headfi says they were tuned by Mr. LZ and were created by a subsidiary of the LZ Company. Even though I dont know who these people are... I still think Penon's $95USD price of these is too high.


----------



## BCool

How do the Semkarch CNT1 compare to the KZ AS10 or the MH755? I'm struggling to find any measurements


----------



## mbwilson111

paulindss said:


> However, what impressed me most was the third party sleeves that he used to cover the gap on the horrible two pin connector of the IEM with the third party cable, look:



In that photo of the Blon, I actually like the look  better with the gap. However,  I am happily using the stock cable though.  I feel no need to change it.  

Actually the gap reminds me of how MMCX earbuds look so I am used to it.  I recently photographed my MMCX buds and posted a photo here last night:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-2921#post-15093160



LaughMoreDaily said:


> A review on Headfi says they were tuned by Mr. LZ and were created by a subsidiary of the LZ Company. Even though I dont know who these people are... I still think Penon's $95USD price of these is too high.



The Semkarch is not a new product.  It was first reviewed in May 2018.  Judging by the photos and reviews, it was priced to compete with others that were around $100.    Penon seems to be unaware that everyone else is now selling it at the low price of $32.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Semkarch is dope. It was tuned by LZ, and at $95 was a good deal. I got mine last 11/11 for $65 and have been using them as my number 1 since. Very smooth and fatigue free. I prefer black filter(treble increase) over the bronze filter(bass increase) and wide bore tips over the included sony hybrid copies. 


@Dani157  the ed9 filters don't work. The CNT1 uses LZ and DMG filters.


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 31, 2019)

maxxevv said:


> If you're not taking your cable off frequently, I would think a simple piece of heat shrink would work well too.
> And you can colour code it left and right too if you desire.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> Semkarch is dope. It was tuned by LZ, and at $95 was a good deal. I got mine last 11/11 for $65 and have been using them as my number 1 since. Very smooth and fatigue free. I prefer black filter(treble increase) over the bronze filter(bass increase) and wide bore tips over the included sony hybrid copies.
> 
> 
> @Dani157  the ed9 filters don't work. The CNT1 uses LZ and DMG filters.



The Semkarch graph sure looks interesting. I'm still looking for a good DD IEM. How's the clarity and details for this IEM?


----------



## CoiL

baskingshark said:


> I'm still looking for a good DD IEM.


Moondrop KXXS ?


----------



## baskingshark

CoiL said:


> Moondrop KXXS ?



Yeah I've only heard good things about the KXXS and may get it when they're on sale. Am doing more research on other DD options too.

Do u have a comparison of the Moondrop KXXS vs kansas pro?


----------



## CoiL

baskingshark said:


> Yeah I've only heard good things about the KXXS and may get it when they're on sale. Am doing more research on other DD options too.
> 
> Do u have a comparison of the Moondrop KXXS vs kansas pro?


Just read moondrop thread about both and look KXXS vs. KPE graphs to understand differences.
I`m currently settled with modified KPE, so no need to get KXXS but if I had no KPE, would take KXXS instantly 
Btw it is Kanas not kansas.
Another choice would be Tanchjim Oxygen but since You already have TFZ No.3 and TK9T, then I think KXXS would be something little different. Maybe even grab KPE when it is still available as the have pretty rare tuning among chi-fi with its "dead-flat" mid-bass.
All depends what You are looking from single DD IEM ?


----------



## baskingshark

CoiL said:


> Just read moondrop thread about both and look KXXS vs. KPE graphs to understand differences.
> I`m currently settled with modified KPE, so no need to get KXXS but if I had no KPE, would take KXXS instantly
> Btw it is Kanas not kansas.
> Another choice would be Tanchjim Oxygen but since You already have TFZ No.3 and TK9T, then I think KXXS would be something little different. Maybe even grab KPE when it is still available as the have pretty rare tuning among chi-fi with its "dead-flat" mid-bass.
> All depends what You are looking from single DD IEM ?



K thanks for the good advise. Oops, I have always thought it was called Kansas instead of Kanas haha. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> K thanks for the good advise. Oops, I have always thought it was called Kansas instead of Kanas haha. Thanks for correcting me.



Many people read it that way at first.  The brain is a funny thing.


----------



## rodel808

baskingshark said:


> The Semkarch graph sure looks interesting. I'm still looking for a good DD IEM. How's the clarity and details for this IEM?



Not a single dd but dual dd aligned in tandem, try Zero Audio Duoza. It's the most balanced sounding dd iem I've heard under $100. Splurge a little more then try the Sony mdr-7550 (aka ex800st) which can be transformed to a bass head iem via a simple tape mod.


----------



## thebigredpolos

mbwilson111 said:


> I am looking forward to receiving my Semkarch CNT1.


I don't think you'll be disappointed!  My only real complaint is that the cable is pretty spongy/grippy, but for the price, it's very very minor (plus, I'm sure most of us have an extra mmcx or six laying around).  I know it's been mentioned, but don't forget that you can use the LZ A5 filters (which can also be purchased separately), as they're compatible.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

thebigredpolos said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed!  My only real complaint is that the cable is pretty spongy/grippy, but for the price, it's very very minor (plus, I'm sure most of us have an extra mmcx or six laying around).  I know it's been mentioned, but don't forget that you can use the LZ A5 filters (which can also be purchased separately), as they're compatible.


Cable point is valid, but you know, I used that cable up until about a month ago. I find it gets less springy and grippy after it gets dirty. Lol. Its also so light. That's the main reason I used it for so long. It also measured pretty well for a stock cable. Was at 0.6-7ish, which is pretty good considering its a single dynamic and cable.resistance isn't going to give you much of anything. I replaced in with a balanced cable and I feel the stage is a lil bit wider and the extra power makes the bass thump a bit harder which I like.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 31, 2019)

I highly recommend yall to get the AKG Samsung iem tha comes with Galaxy phones. Model # EO-IG955

I think the issue with these is not being amped properly like any dynamic driver.  If amped strongly, they sound nice.  Bass comes out as well.  I think people that have issues are those using it with phones.

You're going to get fairly good sized sound stage, and definatly bigger than MH755.  I bought 3 sets for $20.  No issues with QC as ling as they are genuine.

I know BA are more expensive drivers, but it's easier drive well out of phones, and that's what they should include, not dynamic.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jul 31, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> I highly recommend yall to get the AKG Samsung iem tha comes with Galaxy phones. Model # EO-IG955
> 
> I think the issue with these is not being amped properly like any dynamic driver.  If amped strongly, they sound nice.  Bass comes out as well.  I think people that have issues are those using it with phones.
> 
> ...




I bought one of those AKG Samsung iems recently and it is packed up ready to return to Amazon.  It was horrible because it was out of phase.  I bet that is something that is rarely checked with these things so some get lucky and others don't.  Even if it had been in phase I would have had a difficult time fitting it.  The angle of the nozzle seemed to be wrong... and I have had other iems with angled nozzles.  This one was just hopeless... although I would have tried harder if it had been in phase.

Sad thing is, Amazon will not understand what I meant when I said it was out of phase and will just send it on to the next person.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

BadReligionPunk said:


> Semkarch is dope. It was tuned by LZ, and at $95 was a good deal. I got mine last 11/11 for $65 and have been using them as my number 1 since. Very smooth and fatigue free. I prefer black filter(treble increase) over the bronze filter(bass increase) and wide bore tips over the included sony hybrid copies.
> 
> 
> @Dani157  the ed9 filters don't work. The CNT1 uses LZ and DMG filters.



You sold me on that graph and description! Pulling the trigger. For $32 including shipping is some value. LZ filters are bit expensive. Will check DMG filters.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 31, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> The Semkarch graph sure looks interesting. I'm still looking for a good DD IEM. How's the clarity and details for this IEM?



Same here. Prefer DD sound over BA's and Hybrids as they sound very natural. Moreover, maintaining BAs is a pain because I live in a coastal city with high humidity levels. Will keep hybrids under $25 only where eventual failures after 8-12 months is not heartbreaking.


----------



## SilverEars

mbwilson111 said:


> I bought one of those AKG Samsung iems recently and it is packed up ready to return to Amazon.  It was horrible because it was out of phase.  I bet that is something that is rarely checked with these things so some get lucky and others don't.  Even if it had been in phase I would have had a difficult time fitting it.  The angle of the nozzle seemed to be wrong... and I have had other iems with angled nozzles.  This one was just hopeless... although I would have tried harder if it had been in phase.
> 
> Sad thing is, Amazon will not understand what I meant when I said it was out of phase and will just send it on to the next person.


Hmmm.  I measured several and I didn't notice being out of phase.  The cables are fixed I understand.  There are lots of fakes out there, so you should watch out for them.


----------



## mbwilson111

SilverEars said:


> Hmmm.  I measured several and I didn't notice being out of phase.  The cables are fixed I understand.  There are lots of fakes out there, so you should watch out for them.



Out of phase is easy to identify using binaural tracks.  I use a certain song.  My husband @HungryPanda uses an online track that involves doors knocking.  We agreed it was out of phase.  Just because mine was wired out of phase does not mean it is fake.  This can happen with any brand.

Why would anyone bother to make fakes?

I ordered mine from Amazon UK


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 31, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Why would anyone bother to make fakes?
> 
> I ordered mine from Amazon UK


As much as they'd make fakes of $5 MH755.  You can google it, and even Samsung website points out fakes.  Also there are Youtube videos as well.  Fakes are so good that it's not easy to tell.


----------



## zazaboy

guys who got the Semkarch CNT1 are they worth to get it or is it the same thing? I mean if you compare it to your other iems? they got a price drop but does that justify the purchase? if you compare it to your other iems?


----------



## mbwilson111

SilverEars said:


> As much as they'd make fakes of $5 MH755.  You can google it, and even Samsung website points out fakes.  Also there are Youtube videos as well.  Fakes are so good that it's not easy to tell.



I don't really care enough to try again.  As I said, they were terribly uncomfortable...so not worth it.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 31, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> guys who got the Semkarch CNT1 are they worth to get it or is it the same thing? I mean if you compare it to your other iems? they got a price drop but does that justify the purchase? if you compare it to your other iems?


The LZ and Semkarch brands dont have much presence on the internet. Somehow they are bad at marketing or creating amazing products? Be cautious.

There are even some unfavorable reviews on Headfi of LZ.

The reason of the price drop is probably because not a lot of people are buying them or the company is liquidating them as other models are completely sold out.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Dani157 said:


> You sold me on that graph and description! Pulling the trigger. For $32 including shipping is some value. LZ filters are bit expensive. Will check DMG filters.



Just check out the 2 that come with it. Both are really different. The 3rd party DMG filter is a massive signature change for $4. It has a hole drilled through the tube so all the bass bleeds off before it hits your ears. Totally gives it a colder balanced sennheiser sound. It basically rolls off hard at 100hz. Don't know personally about the LZ filters but this guy has graphs for the LZA5 filters. 
Anyway check this guys review out. Good stuff! https://ameblo.jp/nyanpire-chu/entry-12375038833.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

BadReligionPunk said:


> The 3rd party DMG filter is a massive signature change for $4. It has a hole drilled through the tube so all the bass bleeds off before it hits your ears. Totally gives it a colder balanced sennheiser sound. It basically rolls off hard at 100hz.


This filter? https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jul 31, 2019)

Audiosense T180 being a partial rebrand of Tingker T180 is really weird.

https://www.headfi.org/showcase/tingker-t180.21340/reviews


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> This filter? https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html


That's the one. I used it for a long time especially with heavier genres like metal and punk, but ultimately went back to black filter, wide bore tips as I likey da bass to much.


----------



## hongky

mbwilson111 said:


> I am looking forward to receiving my Semkarch CNT1.



Can you compare it with Toneking 9T when you receive it

TIA


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just check out the 2 that come with it. Both are really different. The 3rd party DMG filter is a massive signature change for $4. It has a hole drilled through the tube so all the bass bleeds off before it hits your ears. Totally gives it a colder balanced sennheiser sound. It basically rolls off hard at 100hz. Don't know personally about the LZ filters but this guy has graphs for the LZA5 filters.
> Anyway check this guys review out. Good stuff! https://ameblo.jp/nyanpire-chu/entry-12375038833.html



This is interesting. Any idea what the DMG filters module is? It costs $9 with module so was wondering. That review was a great help. Balanced sound which can be tweaked with filters, I'm chuffed now!


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just check out the 2 that come with it. Both are really different. The 3rd party DMG filter is a massive signature change for $4. It has a hole drilled through the tube so all the bass bleeds off before it hits your ears. Totally gives it a colder balanced sennheiser sound. It basically rolls off hard at 100hz. Don't know personally about the LZ filters but this guy has graphs for the LZA5 filters.
> Anyway check this guys review out. Good stuff! https://ameblo.jp/nyanpire-chu/entry-12375038833.html



I translated that review of the Semkarch  in Chrome.   I loved this description of the bass sound :  *it sounds like it sounds like it sounds like it sounds like it sounds.
*


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 1, 2019)

hongky said:


> Can you compare it with Toneking 9T when you receive it
> 
> TIA



What kind of music to you listen to and what source(s) do you use?  I would need that information for my thoughts to be meaningful to you.

It would also be helpful to know what iems you are already familiar with.   This is why we are supposed to fill in our profile information.

Please... everyone fill in your profile info if you have not already done so... even if you only have a couple of things.  I read them and I know others do.   Those who don't read them should   I put a lot of work into mine


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Dani157 said:


> This is interesting. Any idea what the DMG filters module is? It costs $9 with module so was wondering. That review was a great help. Balanced sound which can be tweaked with filters, I'm chuffed now!


The module is just that board that allows you to screw in your nozzles. I just bought the nozzle itself. The Semkarch case is huge! It also has a deep pocket and I just store the extra nozzles in the little plastic bag that comes with the 3rd party filter and tuck it into the pocket along with the stock 3.5 SE cable.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> I translated that review of the Semkarch  in Chrome.   I loved this description of the bass sound :  *it sounds like it sounds like it sounds like it sounds like it sounds.*


That's a pretty amazing description. Im just going to start telling everybody that about whatever it is they are asking about. Makes life easier. 

Anyway the correct translation I think is  "Very strong Bass! A little boomy with a little bleed."


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 1, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> The module is just that board that allows you to screw in your nozzles. I just bought the nozzle itself. The Semkarch case is huge! It also has a deep pocket and I just store the extra nozzles in the little plastic bag that comes with the 3rd party filter and tuck it into the pocket along with the stock 3.5 SE cable.



I am excited that the Semkarch comes with a big case... lol.  I am easily pleased.

We keep running out of the little cases that I keep ordering...  Just ordered another six of those oval ones from aliexpress for about $4 total... it adds up.  I like them for the ones that I have problems winding up tight enough to put in a small round or square case.

Just a few I found lying around the living room and on my desk.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

mbwilson111 said:


> I am excited that the Semkarch comes with a big mcase... lol.  I am easily pleased.
> 
> We keep running out of the little cases that I keep ordering...  Just ordered another six of those oval ones from aliexpress for about $4 total... it adds up.  I like them for the ones that I have problems winding up tight enough to put in a small round or square case.
> 
> Just a few I found lying around the living room and on my desk.


The case is huge. Just look at how much room is left over and I have the filters, eartips, and 2 cables with iem.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> I translated that review of the Semkarch  in Chrome.   I loved this description of the bass sound :  *it sounds like it sounds like it sounds like it sounds like it sounds.*


Ah! You are channelling Gertrude Stein!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.

PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.


----------



## SuperLuigi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.
> 
> PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.


There's gonna be quite a few of us that will receive these soon. Can't wait to hear them and read impressions. 

I personally ordered from hck. Always seem to have quick shipping to Canada.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 1, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> We keep running out of the little cases that I keep ordering...  Just ordered another six of those oval ones from aliexpress for about $4 total... it adds up.  I like them for the ones that I have problems winding up tight enough to put in a small round or square case.


I don't like using those cases because they off-gas too many chemicals for too long (months, even). A Canadian headfi user on here posted a note about a plastic Betty Crocker case at a local dollar store so I use that.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.
> 
> PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.



Hope you like it. did you order the 3rd party filter too?


----------



## hongky

mbwilson111 said:


> What kind of music to you listen to and what source(s) do you use?  I would need that information for my thoughts to be meaningful to you.
> 
> It would also be helpful to know what iems you are already familiar with.   This is why we are supposed to fill in our profile information.
> 
> Please... everyone fill in your profile info if you have not already done so... even if you only have a couple of things.  I read them and I know others do.   Those who don't read them should   I put a lot of work into mine



I have 9T and I love it. But because of 9T shape, I can't use it with BT20
If CNT1 anything close to 9T, I would be happy
What I hear most is classic rock & classical. I use my phone, sometimes with mojo, ZX2, AP80 & Nuansa P1

Thanks again


----------



## gbrgbr (Aug 2, 2019)

gbrgbr said:


> The **** is down to USD 16.50. Getting a spare. Even tho I can't really afford to, 16 USD is a lot of money where I live   .
> And this HCK  MMCX cable : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971728152.html . Reco by Slater, thanks.


I got the cable, it's much better than the stock cable.
However, I just cannot leave feedback for NiceHCK. Been trying for five days now. I get this msg :_ System is busy! please try again 10 minutes later.
_
I wanted to complain about NiceHCK shipping cost :


> Rating store service as three stars because AE shipping option was "US $3.12 to India via AliExpress Standard Shipping" - other stores ship earphones (with cables) by AE Std Shipping for just $1.14.



In this country, items not sent by registered post have a tendency to disappear. Thats why I need to use AE Std shipping.


----------



## Slater

hongky said:


> I have 9T and I love it. But because of 9T shape, I can't use it with BT20
> If CNT1 anything close to 9T, I would be happy
> What I hear most is classic rock & classical. I use my phone, sometimes with mojo, ZX2, AP80 & Nuansa P1
> 
> Thanks again



9T is a really good IEM. Many budget IEMs would be a downgrade.

If I were you, I’d just reshape the BT20 ear guide with a hair dryer. It reshapes very easily.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

hongky said:


> I have 9T and I love it. But because of 9T shape, I can't use it with BT20
> If CNT1 anything close to 9T, I would be happy
> What I hear most is classic rock & classical. I use my phone, sometimes with mojo, ZX2, AP80 & Nuansa P1
> 
> Thanks again



Im going to just guess that 9T is a better IEM all around then CNT1, although I have not heard it. CNT is more of a warm, lush, more thicker sounding IEM. Great for classic rock. I can just listen to Pink Floyd all day long with these. Got lost the other day and listened to about 40 Carpenters Songs before realizing what the heck was happening. 

Classical might be a stretch. I personally think there may be a bit too much bass and the sig is a bit too thick. Might turn into a sticky hot mess, but I don't really listen to classical so just guessing. If you EQ, you can definitely calm these down a bit. Also that 3rd party DMG filter would make them good for classical as it really transforms the IEM into a more neutral balanced sound signature. 

I really really want a 9T though, but I just got back into another hobby of mine and all my funds are sort of pushing in that direction now. Interested in your comparison when you get the CNT.


----------



## loomisjohnson

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im going to just guess that 9T is a better IEM all around then CNT1, although I have not heard it. CNT is more of a warm, lush, more thicker sounding IEM. Great for classic rock. I can just listen to Pink Floyd all day long with these. Got lost the other day and listened to about 40 Carpenters Songs before realizing what the heck was happening.
> 
> Classical might be a stretch. I personally think there may be a bit too much bass and the sig is a bit too thick. Might turn into a sticky hot mess, but I don't really listen to classical so just guessing. If you EQ, you can definitely calm these down a bit. Also that 3rd party DMG filter would make them good for classical as it really transforms the IEM into a more neutral balanced sound signature.
> 
> I really really want a 9T though, but I just got back into another hobby of mine and all my funds are sort of pushing in that direction now. Interested in your comparison when you get the CNT.


once you get used to the odd shape, the 9t (which i foolishly offloaded to slater) is outstanding---in many respects it equals or outguns the similarly warm/lush moondrop kanas pro + the 9t has also sorts of filter variations for those that like to play with filters


----------



## baskingshark

loomisjohnson said:


> once you get used to the odd shape, the 9t (which i foolishly offloaded to slater) is outstanding---in many respects it equals or outguns the similarly warm/lush moondrop kanas pro + the 9t has also sorts of filter variations for those that like to play with filters



+1 to this. Nine Tails is very versatile due to the tuning filters and for a single DD the clarity and details are quite good.
I suspect many people are put off by the unconventional design but it is actually extremely comfortable and well fitting once you figure out the optimal positioning. A very non fatiguing listen.
My only small complaint is below average isolation.
I think more people should give it a try. It can be ~ 80 usd during sales and should actually cost more IMHO.


----------



## BCool

The only thing stopping me saving up for the 9T was some comments a while back about how easily they can fall apart and lose the filters. That's a pretty big weakness for people who wear IEMs outdoors/on commutes.

Otherwise they sound like the ideal price/performance set


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 2, 2019)

BCool said:


> The only thing stopping me saving up for the 9T was some comments a while back about how easily they can fall apart and lose the filters. That's a pretty big weakness for people who wear IEMs outdoors/on commutes.
> 
> Otherwise they sound like the ideal price/performance set



Yeah i saw one headfier say he lost his filters outdoors and I'm a bit paranoid on that. So far I've used it daily for about ten days and I've not had it happen to me. The filters can be screwed on quite tight actually.
Maybe others with the Nine Tail can advise if their filters have dropped out too?

I personally find the isolation on it is not suitable for the subway and buses, so I generally don't use it outdoors anyways. But YMMV.


----------



## Slater

BCool said:


> The only thing stopping me saving up for the 9T was some comments a while back about how easily they can fall apart and lose the filters. That's a pretty big weakness for people who wear IEMs outdoors/on commutes.
> 
> Otherwise they sound like the ideal price/performance set





baskingshark said:


> Yeah i saw one headfier say he lost his filters outdoors and I'm a bit paranoid on that. So far I've used it daily for about ten days and I've not had it happen to me. The filters can be screwed on quite tight actually.
> Maybe others with the Nine Tail can advise if their filters have dropped out too?
> 
> I personally find the isolation on it is not suitable for the subway and buses, so I generally don't use it outdoors anyways. But YMMV.



I’ve had zero problems with my filters coming loose. I make sure they’re on tight, and have never had a problem.

If you’re really paranoid, you could always wrap the threads with a tiny strip of Teflon tape. Or put a small drop of thread locking compound like Loctite (the removable type) on the threads.


----------



## TechnoidFR

Just received Nicehck nx7

Sound seems weird with piezo. Like little artificial in treble. Like if they are detached from the rest.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just ordered a Semkarch Skc-Cnt1. You guys are so mean for providing a helpful community of how to quickly empty our wallets on audio gear.
> 
> PS: It was hard choosing a seller on Ali. The cheapest won out.



Got mine from MissAudio. AliExpress shipping plus reasonable price of $32


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

gbrgbr said:


> I wanted to complain about NiceHCK shipping cost :
> In this country, items not sent by registered post have a tendency to disappear. Thats why I need to use AE Std shipping.



I quite agree with this. China Postal Shipping and AE shipping is what I usually prefer. Two stores I usually go is MissAudio and NiceHCK. Prompt delivery and no hassles. And both stores ultimately give similar value in terms of price it's a big plus.


----------



## mbwilson111

SuperLuigi said:


> I personally ordered from hck. Always seem to have quick shipping to Canada.



I usually get things from NiceHCK 6-10'days after ordering.



LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't like using those cases because they off-gas too many chemicals for too long (months, even). A Canadian headfi user on here posted a note about a plastic Betty Crocker case at a local dollar store so I use that.



I know what you mean I try to air the cases out outdoors for a couple of days.  But yes, we are poisoning ourselves in so mant ways.   



baskingshark said:


> +1 to this. Nine Tails is very versatile due to the tuning filters and for a single DD the clarity and details are quite good.
> I suspect many people are put off by the unconventional design but it is actually extremely comfortable and well fitting once you figure out the optimal positioning. A very non fatiguing listen.
> My only small complaint is below average isolation.
> I think more people should give it a try. It can be ~ 80 usd during sales and should actually cost more IMHO.



When I first saw pictures of the Nine Tails online I could not figure out how they would be positioned.  Once I had them in hand it was easy.

As for isolation, I don't care one way or the other.


----------



## gbrgbr (Aug 3, 2019)

**** now *$27+* . What's happened ? New upgraded model ?


EDIT :


gbrgbr said:


> The **** was released more than 6 months ago. What are the odds of a updated **** being released ? (Maybe with better tonality/timber)
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a **** during the current sale. $17.25 is lowest afaik.



I should have kept my mouth shut 


EDIT2:

Actually price of many IEMs/DACs gone up.
e.g. I bought EINSEAR T2 for a cuz  few days back for USD 9.60, now it's USD 12.80
Lusya SA9023A + ES9018K2M USB portable DAC which I was eyeing was USD 22, now USD 29.13.


----------



## zazaboy

@loomisjohnson the toneking ninetail better for you compared to kpe? can you explain why detailed?


----------



## HungryPanda

gbrgbr said:


> **** now *$27+* . What's happened ? New upgraded model ?
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> ...


 Prices always go up before a sale, August one is coming up


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, i finally (get rid) DONE my review of KB Ear F1, and its a NO NO NO.

Can give a look on headfi or my review blog.

At this price, they should sell them 10$ more and put a Knowles armature in it instead.

I still believe KB have some potential....especially for the *TRI I4 *that use dynamic plus KNOWLES ba.

I mean....AUDIOSENSE T180 is in da house, this make look very ridiculous the F1, as if it came from the 50's or something in term of sound timbre and treble.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, i finally (get rid) DONE my review of KB Ear F1, and its a NO NO NO.
> 
> Can give a look on headfi or my review blog.
> 
> ...


That is a good objective review. I actually enjoy the F1, it does improve with burn in and amplification, yes, the bass is a little shy and the overall tonality is a little cold, but it is a competent performer. I'm going to be busy soon, with ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and BLON BL-03 all coming soon plus Linsoul 16 core cable!


----------



## lucasbrea

Nimweth said:


> That is a good objective review. I actually enjoy the F1, it does improve with burn in and amplification, yes, the bass is a little shy and the overall tonality is a little cold, but it is a competent performer. I'm going to be busy soon, with ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and BLON BL-03 all coming soon plus Linsoul 16 core cable!


I'm looking forward for the TRI 4 and 
Blon BL-03 reviews


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 3, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> That is a good objective review. I actually enjoy the F1, it does improve with burn in and amplification, yes, the bass is a little shy and the overall tonality is a little cold, but it is a competent performer. I'm going to be busy soon, with ZS10 Pro, TRI i4 and BLON BL-03 all coming soon plus Linsoul 16 core cable!


 Well those  sure look interesting, will perhaps try them too....

Thanks....i rush it tough, but it still make me listen to much to these. I don't believe in burn in for ba, only exception is with hybrid, but its the dynamic that burn in in fact.
F1 have no imaging, it sound like an old shouty radio to me....at this 30$ price its just a no go really and i guess only people that recieve them for free can tolerate this type of sound. Its really the sound you can get with free iem that come with cheap player. I mean....Chi-fi is a very competitive world, I really wonder why we talk about F1 here whatsoever. 

-----No buyer passionate about chi-fi will ever come here say: man, F1 sound great, you should try them!----EDIT: its not true, some peope might like the F1. We all have different ears.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I might just be allergic to Bellsing BAs too...will go see my doctor about this.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well those  sure look interesting, will perhaps try them too....
> 
> Thanks....i rush it tough, but it still make me listen to much to these. I don't believe in burn in for ba, only exception is with hybrid, but its the dynamic that burn in in fact.
> F1 have no imaging, it sound like an old shouty radio to me....at this 30$ price its just a no go really and i guess only people that recieve them for free can tolerate this type of sound. Its really the sound you can get with free iem that come with cheap player. I mean....Chi-fi is a very competitive world, I really wonder why we talk about F1 here whatsoever. No buyer passionate about chi-fi will ever come here say: man, F1 sound great, you should try them!


I found burn in very effective on the A10 (5BA), especially. Huge difference after 100 hours, signature changed drastically.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> I found burn in very effective on the A10 (5BA), especially. Huge difference after 100 hours, signature changed drastically.


well, all of this is mystery really....so I always give benifit of doubt to assumption like your....and this give me hope the the Tripowin TP10 will improve too wich is nice!

For F1, will try burn them in intensely and if sound improve I will update my review.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> well, all of this is mystery really....so I always give benifit of doubt to assumption like your....and this give me hope the the Tripowin TP10 will improve too wich is nice!
> For F1, will try burn them in intensely and if sound improve I will update my review.


TP10 is the same as A10 and KBEAR KB10 so you should hear a difference. Your feelings about the F1 differ quite substantially from mine and others, perhaps it is not performing 100%?


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone tried the TRN V60. Is it good?

Aliexpress NICEHCK audio store is selling them at $11 USD. 
Am tempted to just blind buy it at this crazy pricing!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> Anyone tried the TRN V60. Is it good?
> 
> Aliexpress NICEHCK audio store is selling them at $11 USD.
> Am tempted to just blind buy it at this crazy pricing!



Just wondering. How would you describe 9T vs No3? Both are on my short list and Im interested in this compare. Also CNT1 too(you did order that one right), when you get it.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 3, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Just wondering. How would you describe 9T vs No3? Both are on my short list and Im interested in this compare. Also CNT1 too(you did order that one right), when you get it.



Hi I didn't order the CNT1 haha, have to resist the temptation on that one. For now.

I made a mini comparison of the Nine Tails vs TFZ No. 3 in my amateur Nine Tails review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews#review-22421

Basically the Nine Tails is much more versatile as it has 9 tuning filter options, whereas the No. 3 is quite bass heavy, so it may not suit all genres of music. But the No. 3 has better bass in quantity and quality.
In terms of clarity, soundstage and details, Nine Tails edges it slightly. But isolation is below average on Nine Tails, and the design is pretty unconventional, so I suspect a lot of people are not gonna want to try it (but I can definitely say the fit and comfort is excellent once you get used to the positioning).


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> The Semkarch graph sure looks interesting. I'm still looking for a good DD IEM. How's the clarity and details for this IEM?



This and once we're at it I'd really like to know how the Semkarch compare to the Blon BL-03, Mooondrop Crescents (or KPE), Toneking Nine Tail or any other single DD soundwise?
Anyone?
(I already have 4 more single DD puppies on their way; just don't want to buy them all but most probably will end up with most of 'em anyway, same old story ...)



baskingshark said:


> Anyone tried the TRN V60. Is it good?
> 
> Aliexpress NICEHCK audio store is selling them at $11 USD.
> Am tempted to just blind buy it at this crazy pricing!


You might as well take a look at the TRN IM2 on AE (~13€). Some folks over at the TRN thread seem to like their set quite a bit, one guy compared them favorably to his TFZ Secret Love:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-49#post-15091335


----------



## mbwilson111

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> No buyer passionate about chi-fi will ever come here say: man, F1 sound great, you should try them!




That is not true.  There are those of us who like it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> That is not true.  There are those of us who like it.


yeah, in the back of my head an alarm ring when i write this. 
i should not talk for other. 
will just say lot of people do not like them already.
will edit this.


----------



## HungryPanda

Wow these V60's sure look and have the same specs as the Y*ny** ASE that is no longer available:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyway, talking about good IEM, I was very nervous about the feedback I read on Amazon japan about NICEHCK NX7, well, first impressions are positive to my ears.

I'm not treble sensitive, but these aren't trebly or harsh to my ears, sound is transparent, slightly V shape, imaging is great, all in all well balanced and clear sounding. Best HCK iem I try yet.

   
PS: cable included is rubbish and very similar to stock KZ....i use a KB balanced 8cores SPC cable right now. I'm expecting bass to settle up with more burn in too.


----------



## RvTrav

baskingshark said:


> Anyone tried the TRN V60. Is it good?
> 
> Aliexpress NICEHCK audio store is selling them at $11 USD.
> Am tempted to just blind buy it at this crazy pricing!



I purchased the clear TRN V60 from Nicehck and when I received it the packaging showed V60 Pro and in my opinion it is a very good purchase at this price.  I also have the IM2 which is also nice however the V60 Pro has more sub base and a larger soundstage.  I am not sure if the other colours are the Pro version or not or whether there is a difference between the Pro and regular version but the V60 Pro I received is a very good and I prefer it to the IM2.  Hope this helps.


----------



## HungryPanda

I do rather like the NiceHCK NX7. It does need a good 50 hours burn in before it settles in


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, anybody try AUDIOSENSE T300 here???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

anybody try these?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33010070788.html

Suppose to be dd+BA hybrid using a Knowles....the look is pretty DIY yourself but so is the price too...man, there too much chifi iem to try. we need an headfi agent in Shenzhen!


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well those  sure look interesting, will perhaps try them too....
> 
> Thanks....i rush it tough, but it still make me listen to much to these. I don't believe in burn in for ba, only exception is with hybrid, but its the dynamic that burn in in fact.
> F1 have no imaging, it sound like an old shouty radio to me....at this 30$ price its just a no go really and i guess only people that recieve them for free can tolerate this type of sound. Its really the sound you can get with free iem that come with cheap player. I mean....Chi-fi is a very competitive world, I really wonder why we talk about F1 here whatsoever.
> ...





F1 are just ok but absolutely not competitive. The roll off treble and bass create a boring sound and miss punch. 
It's good to buy for an original design and a sound which is correct in standard iem. But clearly for this price the recent bl-03 are clearly better.
It's logic, it's not for the sound that we buy them, but for the design


----------



## TechnoidFR

HungryPanda said:


> I do rather like the NiceHCK NX7. It does need a good 50 hours burn in before it settles in



I'm afraid about piezo electric driver. It seems too present comparing to the rest of drivers... Maybe with burn in but... We'll see


----------



## harry501501

I can now see why so many people are re-cabling the MH755... it sounds amazing. Could be best in it's class under £10.


----------



## harry501501

mbwilson111 said:


> I am excited that the Semkarch comes with a big case... lol.  I am easily pleased.
> 
> We keep running out of the little cases that I keep ordering...  Just ordered another six of those oval ones from aliexpress for about $4 total... it adds up.  I like them for the ones that I have problems winding up tight enough to put in a small round or square case.
> 
> Just a few I found lying around the living room and on my desk.





Most of mines go in little see thru bags in a huge see thru box lol. Only my more expensive sets get kept in their box or in their cases.

Hope nobody has OCD


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Most of mines go in little see thru bags in a huge see thru box lol. Only my more expensive sets get kept in their box or in their cases.
> 
> Hope nobody has OCD



That is horrible, lol


----------



## jibberish

I like the NiceHCK NX7 as well. It's a bit too bright for my normal tastes, and sometimes high hats are hot enough to make me wince, but it does some things so well (imaging/layering in particular) that I keep enjoying them quite a lot.  After a lot of tip rolling I finally did find that the bass is quite nice, albeit sitting well behind the highs.

I do want to find a different cable, and I'd like it to be one that will sit flush with the connectors.  The silver KZ ZSN upgrade cable I have wouldn't fit at all. I'm wondering the C paragraph one from JCALLY would work.  I might just give it a shot, and if it doesn't work on the NX7 I could put that cable on my ZS10 Pro anyways.


----------



## harry501501

mbwilson111 said:


> That is horrible, lol



Yeah, it isn't that neat lol. I like it cos i get to see them in the flesh and sometimes a pair will catch my eye i haven't heard in a while and i'll start listening to it again.


----------



## megapowa

jibberish said:


> I like the NiceHCK NX7 as well. It's a bit too bright for my normal tastes, and sometimes high hats are hot enough to make me wince, but it does some things so well (imaging/layering in particular) that I keep enjoying them quite a lot.  After a lot of tip rolling I finally did find that the bass is quite nice, albeit sitting well behind the highs.
> 
> I do want to find a different cable, and I'd like it to be one that will sit flush with the connectors.  The silver KZ ZSN upgrade cable I have wouldn't fit at all. I'm wondering the C paragraph one from JCALLY would work.  I might just give it a shot, and if it doesn't work on the NX7 I could put that cable on my ZS10 Pro anyways.


And comparing to zs10 pro? Better or worse  ?


----------



## HungryPanda (Aug 3, 2019)

Any cable that says it is for *** will fit NX7. I'm afraid I was wrong


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> I do rather like the NiceHCK NX7. It does need a good 50 hours burn in before it settles in



I've been listening to my NX7, nearly continuously, since I opened the package yesterday afternoon.  
Overnight with my Loxjie P20 Tube Hybrid Amp, and today - I've switched to the Balanced output on my iBasso PB2.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 5, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> I can now see why so many people are re-cabling the MH755... it sounds amazing. Could be best in it's class under £10.


Hopefully, someone on here will create and sell recabled MH755's.

PS: For now just buy a Ugreen extension cable.


----------



## durwood (Aug 3, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Anyone tried the TRN V60. Is it good?
> 
> Aliexpress NICEHCK audio store is selling them at $11 USD.
> Am tempted to just blind buy it at this crazy pricing!





HungryPanda said:


> Wow these V60's sure look and have the same specs as the Y*ny** ASE that is no longer available:



They were just so-so, they only 2 things I remember about them were the massive bass rumble that tickles your ears and the fitment was comfortable. If you want something from TRN, I think the IM2 is a better buy for a few dollars more. TRN IM2 is bassy too, but not subbass tickle like the V60, and the treble is sharp and clean, similar to the KZ ZSN. I think the IM2 has better clarity than the ZSN, but it is more V shapped. audiobudget had a review of the V60 after they replaced all the defective ones.


----------



## jibberish

megapowa said:


> And comparing to zs10 pro? Better or worse  ?


Hmm, I guess I'll cheat and just say "they're different".  I prefer ZS10 Pro's tuning, but NX7 is more technically capable. If I could only keep one it probably would be the ZS10 Pro, as everything sounds good on the ZS10 Pro, whereas some things sound spectacular on the NX7 while some other things are just too bright.


----------



## Dsnuts (Aug 3, 2019)

Been a while since I have been on this thread but I wanted to chime in on the NX7. I have had the NX7 since May of this year. I was chosen to actually hear their prototype before these came out. They were bass heavy before they did their final tuning actually. The final version what you guys are hearing.

If there is one phone you shouldn't judge out of the box it is the NX7.  They don't sound too great out of the box.  Burn in is one thing but I can say they are tip dependent and while they drive fine on any source. They sound crazy nice on a higher end dap or a more powerful source/ amp. Try them in balanced as well.  They are also very much cable dependent. Stock cable is just a throw in and so are the tips. 

Wide bored tips opens up the sound while counter intuitive as you would figure that would open up the treble more. Actually ends up balancing the sound more so. Narrow bored tips will enhance bass and mids.  I was using a pure silver cable which made them sound more leaning toward analytical. I have a crystal copper cable on them now that thickens the sound and has the best synergy with the sound tuning that is on the NX7.

At any price you would figure earphones you buy should be optimized out of the box but I can safely say NiceHCK did not do any favors on the NX7 with their throw in cable and tips. That is pretty much the case for all their earphones. I can understand however since the NX7 is being sold way under MSRP. I was told they were gonna sell it for $100..

I can say if you take your time with the NX7. Try different sources/ cables/ tips.  Your gonna get something you might not expect. In any case. My point of this post. Try and optimize the NX7. They just might surprise you.


----------



## SuperLuigi

harry501501 said:


> I can now see why so many people are re-cabling the MH755... it sounds amazing. Could be best in it's class under £10.



I personally think the sound makes it best in class for a much larger value than $10.  I cant decide what that value is, but it sounds better than any chi-fi i've bought for $40 USD and under so far.  But the build quality definitely does leave something to be desired.  I need to stop being scared and try to recable mine soon.  I really feel like they are the giant killers that so many of us chase after when first attracted to the chi-fi headphones.


----------



## HungryPanda

I agree, everyone should have a MH755 in their arsenal


----------



## PhonoPhi

HungryPanda said:


> I agree, everyone should have a MH755 in their arsenal


That is a powerful assertion!
It would be great to know how it compares with Sony MDR-XB50AP (my default IEM before going Chi-Fi).


----------



## mbwilson111

PhonoPhi said:


> That is a powerful assertion!
> It would be great to know how it compares with Sony MDR-XB50AP (my default IEM before going Chi-Fi).



Oh, you reminded me.  I was supposed to compare or ask @HungryPanda  to do it for me.  I do remember liking the MDR-XB50AP but I don't remember feeling like it was special like the MH755.

This is what it looks like for anyone who does not know.  Can't remember all the color choices.  I will try to find time for it after the weekend.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh, you reminded me.  I was supposed to compare or ask @HungryPanda  to do it for me.  I do remember liking the MDR-XB50AP but I don't remember feeling like it was special like the MH755.
> 
> This is what it looks like for anyone who does not know.  Can't remember all the color choices.  I will try to find time for it after the weekend.



Here's an old pic of mine which shows off another colour option. Don't have the 755 I tested on hand to compare (since it doesn't belong to me) but I'd say it's more competent than the XB50 from what I recall. Maybe not as good a sound stage but overall a cleaner, more balanced tune and much more controlled bass.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 3, 2019)

B9Scrambler said:


> Here's an old pic of mine which shows off another colour option. Don't have the 755 I tested on hand to compare (since it doesn't belong to me) but I'd say it's more competent than the XB50 from what I recall. Maybe not as good a sound stage but overall a cleaner, more balanced tune and much more controlled bass.



I do remember the XB50 being a little bass heavy for my taste... I get listeners fatigue from too  much bass.

edit... looking at your photo, I realized I must have the stock tips on my XB50 as they look the same as yours.  I probably should try something else to tame the bass.


----------



## B9Scrambler

mbwilson111 said:


> I do remember the XB50 being a little bass heavy for my taste... I get listeners fatigue from too  much bass.



Yeah, it was a bassy one for sure.


----------



## PhonoPhi

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh, you reminded me.  I was supposed to compare or ask @HungryPanda  to do it for me.  I do remember liking the MDR-XB50AP but I don't remember feeling like it was special like the MH755.
> 
> This is what it looks like for anyone who does not know.  Can't remember all the color choices.  I will try to find time for it after the weekend.


Lovely blue!

The reason I am asking, I never found them overly bass heavy (at least with two pairs out of three that I have a chance to listen, possibly I never got a very good seal with the stock tips that I did not bother to change in my pre-audiophile times and by inertia now). I still have one pair at one of the computers that I use and it stills kind of holds its own against what I have.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Hopefully, someone on here will create and sell recabled MH755's.



I really respect the headfiers here who can do their own DIY recabling and soldering. Wished i had the same skills.

A few shops in my hometown offered to recable the sony MH755 for me but they are quoting prices that are way more than the IEM itself. I've resigned myself to just using an extension cable for now.

I'll definitely be interested if you guys know a shop or link that sells genuine recabled MH755s at decent prices.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dsnuts said:


> Been a while since I have been on this thread but I wanted to chime in on the NX7. I have had the NX7 since May of this year. I was chosen to actually hear their prototype before these came out. They were bass heavy before they did their final tuning actually. The final version what you guys are hearing.
> 
> If there is one phone you shouldn't judge out of the box it is the NX7.  They don't sound too great out of the box.  Burn in is one thing but I can say they are tip dependent and while they drive fine on any source. They sound crazy nice on a higher end dap or a more powerful source/ amp. Try them in balanced as well.  They are also very much cable dependent. Stock cable is just a throw in and so are the tips.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, as always, there will be people that love and kinda hate NX7.

To me, they aren't exactly competitively priced at 70$ so its good HCK don't do the 100$ msrp. Treble is not perfect at all, mids are less fowards than ZS10PRO....and somebody here measure both and conclude they might use the same drivers with the exception of piezo, one thing sure, they use bellsing Ba's and this is where the sword hit: these BA's will never achieve hifi sound, they have primitive timbre (can't find other way to express it better).

For now the NX7 are on burn in session, so, I hold my last impressions, wich were mostly positive at first. Cable can tame or extend whats already there, it will never do miracle to any audio gear, but sure, near everything is better than stock cable, wich was a bad choice for this price range and surely a way to push new buyer to buy more chifi cable. 

I'm not sure how you were involve in this, but well, dude, you should go in Shenzhen to really make wise decision about inner drivers as well as housing choice, this housing is too small for what it got inside, wich explain a strange mix of good imaging and so so soundstage. 

I will compare NX7 to ****, this will be extremely revealing comparaison.

And nope, im not a promoter.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Aug 4, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> I've been listening to my NX7, nearly continuously, since I opened the package yesterday afternoon.
> Overnight with my Loxjie P20 Tube Hybrid Amp, and today - I've switched to the Balanced output on my iBasso PB2.



And now - I've assembled a 4-Pin XLR Plug -to- 2.5mm TRRS Jack Adapter (tested as wired correctly, by using the tests on AudioCheck.net) - so the NX7 are now connected to the Balanced output of my P20.
Also, I've been trying some tip rolling, and as long as I get a good seal in my ears, there's plenty of Bass - and the Midrange & Treble levels can be varied by using wider or narrower bore tips.

*EDIT: *Adding photos.
.

 
.
 
.
 
.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> I really respect the headfiers here who can do their own DIY recabling and soldering. Wished i had the same skills.
> 
> A few shops in my hometown offered to recable the sony MH755 for me but they are quoting prices that are way more than the IEM itself. I've resigned myself to just using an extension cable for now.
> 
> I'll definitely be interested if you guys know a shop or link that sells genuine recabled MH755s at decent prices.



Bro. thats very very easy!

Well, for earbuds at least, i solder the first time in my life with DIY earbuds. 

Now, well, its time i try these MH755s.

I think it would be cheaper to buy a soldering kit on ali and do it yourself, even if you miss you shot it can surely be done another time.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> A few shops in my hometown offered to recable the sony MH755 for me but they are quoting prices that are way more than the IEM itself. I've resigned myself to just using an extension cable for now.


Which ext cable will you use? I should check if UGREEN has one for the MH755.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Which ext cable will you use? I should check if UGREEN has one for the MH755.



I just used a cheap 1 buck one from daiso. It probably degrades the sound a bit, maybe others can recommend good extension cables.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 4, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I just used a cheap 1 buck one from daiso. It probably degrades the sound a bit, maybe others can recommend good extension cables.


I ordered a Ugreen cable from Aliexpress. I've ordered $50 of the same type of cable from different sources on Aliexpress before and Ugreen was the best.


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> I just used a cheap 1 buck one from daiso. It probably degrades the sound a bit, maybe others can recommend good extension cables.


There are tons of decent cheap cables on AE, just search for: 'DIY cable' or get an extension cable and cut one side off etc ...
A shop I can recommend is the 'RY Earphone Store'; they also have some nice and cheap connectors (MMCX etc...) for your DIY needs.



 



 

Happy shopping ...


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> I can now see why so many people are re-cabling the MH755... it sounds amazing. Could be best in it's class under £10.


I agree, but don't forget the KZ ED9!


----------



## Denox123

archdawg said:


> There are tons of decent cheap cables on AE, just search for: 'DIY cable' or get an extension cable and cut one side off etc ...
> A shop I can recommend is the 'RY Earphone Store'; they also have some nice and cheap connectors (MMCX etc...) for your DIY needs.
> 
> 
> ...


Built-in nut holder lol


----------



## genck

I guess this is the thread my comment would belong in. I received some Tin T2's recently and I must say, they are very impressive to me. I don't have any high end IEM's so I have nothing to compare to(lower end in-ears and more expensive headphones) but it's amazing that the sound these produce for the price compared to headphones in this arena. I guess it's typical for IEM's to outclass headphones when it comes to price to performance. I'm in fact so happy with these I'm about to buy multiple sets.


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> Been a while since I have been on this thread but I wanted to chime in on the NX7. I have had the NX7 since May of this year. I was chosen to actually hear their prototype before these came out. They were bass heavy before they did their final tuning actually. The final version what you guys are hearing.
> 
> If there is one phone you shouldn't judge out of the box it is the NX7.  They don't sound too great out of the box.  Burn in is one thing but I can say they are tip dependent and while they drive fine on any source. They sound crazy nice on a higher end dap or a more powerful source/ amp. Try them in balanced as well.  They are also very much cable dependent. Stock cable is just a throw in and so are the tips.
> 
> ...


Any suggestion for an upgrade cable, with the nx7 connector?


----------



## AliveNoMore

I guess I can try the MH755 as well. Since I heard a lot about fakes, can someone post a link to a store selling genuine ones?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 4, 2019)

genck said:


> I received some Tin T2's recently and I must say, they are very impressive to me. I don't have any high end IEM's so I have nothing to compare to(lower end in-ears and more expensive headphones) but it's amazing that the sound these produce for the price compared to headphones in this arena. I guess it's typical for IEM's to outclass headphones when it comes to price to performance. I'm in fact so happy with these I'm about to buy multiple sets.


I heard one reviewer say the T2's sound like toys compared to the T3.


----------



## MrMajony

AliveNoMore said:


> I guess I can try the MH755 as well. Since I heard a lot about fakes, can someone post a link to a store selling genuine ones?


ebay sellers that sell original mh755 : Kanoya,electronhero,bestneed_3c,macpart168,xirui_01
just do not buy black color, they are mostly fake


----------



## Dsnuts

ldo77 said:


> Any suggestion for an upgrade cable, with the nx7 connector?








This is the cable I am using on my NX7. Silver coated crystal copper cable. This photo is the NiceHCK version but if you look around on aliexpress you can get this exact cable on a competing site for $45. You can guess what the competing site is. This is one of the better quality cables at under $50. I am using JVC spiral dot tips which opens up the sound of the NX7. I also use a pure silver cable on the NX7 when I want a bit more analytical type tuning on the NX7. This copper cable I pictured gives more fuller bass to mid note which has the added affect of taming a bit of the highs on the NX7 giving it a much more balanced take on the sound. I still get the outstanding detailed sound but tilted to be more musical due to this cable. Bass is outstanding using this cable. If you thought you need a bit more in the way of bass out of the NX7. Try out this cable.


----------



## genck

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I heard one reviewer say the T2's sound like toys compared to the T3.


Well I'm a tonka toy playin' m-fer


----------



## chinmie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I heard one reviewer say the T2's sound like toys compared to the T3.



they're in the same level of SQ, just different signsture. T3  treble is smoother, while the T2 is more raspy. I'd take the T2 any day of the week


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

T2 is the one i still use, T3 kinda take dust since i finish to review them. Vocal are too thin-dryish BAish.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Nimweth said:


> I agree, but don't forget the KZ ED9!


V1 or v2 or both?


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 5, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> V1 or v2 or both?


I think it's V2 because it came in a white KZ standard box not the shield shape plastic one.


----------



## AliveNoMore

MrMajony said:


> ebay sellers that sell original mh755 : Kanoya,electronhero,bestneed_3c,macpart168,xirui_01
> just do not buy black color, they are mostly fake


Thank you, kind sir!



chinmie said:


> they're in the same level of SQ, just different signsture. T3  treble is smoother, while the T2 is more raspy. I'd take the T2 any day of the week


Have the T2, use them modded. They are my main IEM at the moment.
Checked the T3, saw they have a BA. Backed away slowly. Nope, not touching that.


----------



## ldo77

Dsnuts said:


> This is the cable I am using on my NX7. Silver coated crystal copper cable. This photo is the NiceHCK version but if you look around on aliexpress you can get this exact cable on a competing site for $45. You can guess what the competing site is. This is one of the better quality cables at under $50. I am using JVC spiral dot tips which opens up the sound of the NX7. I also use a pure silver cable on the NX7 when I want a bit more analytical type tuning on the NX7. This copper cable I pictured gives more fuller bass to mid note which has the added affect of taming a bit of the highs on the NX7 giving it a much more balanced take on the sound. I still get the outstanding detailed sound but tilted to be more musical due to this cable. Bass is outstanding using this cable. If you thought you need a bit more in the way of bass out of the NX7. Try out this cable.


Thanks a lot.
So I think that any 2pins connector will match with the NX7.


----------



## hakuzen

DBaldock9 said:


> And now - I've assembled a 4-Pin XLR Plug -to- 2.5mm TRRS Jack Adapter (tested as wired correctly, by using the tests on AudioCheck.net) - so the NX7 are now connected to the Balanced output of my P20.
> Also, I've been trying some tip rolling, and as long as I get a good seal in my ears, there's plenty of Bass - and the Midrange & Treble levels can be varied by using wider or narrower bore tips.
> 
> *EDIT: *Adding photos.
> ...


did you realize that P20 output impedance is 47ohms?
sure you'll get noticeable tonality alteration when using any iem with BAs inside, compared with your other low output impedance sources


----------



## maxxevv

hakuzen said:


> did you realize that P20 output impedance is 47ohms?
> sure you'll get noticeable tonality alteration when using any iem with BAs inside, compared with your other low output impedance sources



Other than planars, dynamic do get affected by high output impedances too, not just BA's.  

Ideally, Output Impedance is less than 1/8 the driven impedance. If the difference is bigger ( example 1/10, 1/20), usually, its better.


----------



## hakuzen

maxxevv said:


> Other than planars, dynamic do get affected by high output impedances too, not just BA's.
> 
> Ideally, Output Impedance is less than 1/8 the driven impedance. If the difference is bigger ( example 1/10, 1/20), usually, its better.


yes. 1/8 rule and damping factor also suggest lower output impedance. i emphasized BA iems because he was telling about NX7..


----------



## loomisjohnson

zazaboy said:


> @loomisjohnson the toneking ninetail better for you compared to kpe? can you explain why detailed?


i wouldn't necessarily say the 9t is "better" than the kpe, but they both do the same general signature--the kpe is probably the more audiophile sounding in the sense of accuracy and coherence, but the 9t has more bass thump and possibly more treble detail in certain filter combos. the 9t is also much better value at 1/2 the price--also check out the simgot en700 bass


----------



## jibberish

I generally don't use foam tips anymore, but I did dig out some cheap Comply clones and threw them on the NX7 and the results are quite nice. Overall it sounds more balanced and not as treble-focused.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just order the HM755....plan to mod it with 4cores SPC braided cable (from RY). 

T'was about TIME!!!

take it form this ebay seller (a kind dude on NBBA facebook group share the link and say the 3 he buys are legit legit legit), will confirm if they are legit legit legit!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Origin...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac




----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The AUDIOSENSE T180 are IN-CRE-DI-BLE.

Might be my personal sub-30$ KING.

Razor sharp clarity, punchy bass, big and deep soundstage, crazy good imaging. 

One of the best single BA i try whatever the price.

But i will wait before sharing too much toughs, as Audiosense have make another version since I recieve these .

Really, these will get lot of fans IMO

To me AUDIOSENSE is the most exciting chifi company since Tinaudio. They have experience but just begin getting really serious. They use only Knowles BA for their T serie and listen to suggestion for tuning (like Tinaudio).

T800 is overwhelming Awesoness, but not a sub-100$ contender.


----------



## TheVortex

I was looking at the T180 from Audiosense but which model was released after these?


----------



## jant71

What about the T260??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 5, 2019)

man.

sometime Chifi depress me alot....and now I just discover somethign that can explain contradictories impressions about KBEAR F1.

Well, as you know, it pretty much about a single BA that directly sent its sound to you ears without any acoustic tuning to do (no damping or housing space or sound tube etc).

Well. damn, another guy just say on its BA its write TENHZ, so i was like what!?!? Mine its just number, 32 257, and it look very very cheap, no B for bellsing on it.

And well, its way smaller than other dude BA!

SO, conclusion, KBEAR F1 have different Balanced armature inside, please share here whats yours!

Mine:
 

HIS:


----------



## FastAndClean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> man.
> 
> sometime Chifi depress me alot....and now I just discover somethign that can explain contradictories impressions about KBEAR F1.
> 
> ...


hey, whatever is on their hands at the moment


----------



## Broquen

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> man.
> 
> sometime Chifi depress me alot....and now I just discover somethign that can explain contradictories impressions about KBEAR F1.
> 
> ...



Mine is the little one and as I stated previously, sounds pretty good to my ears (for a single BA) after some cable and tip rolling. Not my favorite signature (I love natural bass and a more analog sound), but I'm happy I got them. 



Spoiler


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 5, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> hey, whatever is on their hands at the moment


yeah, t'look like it was that (a knock off Knowles? no logo on mine...man, im just confuse here):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000001297481.html


----------



## 1clearhead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> man.
> 
> sometime Chifi depress me alot....and now I just discover somethign that can explain contradictories impressions about KBEAR F1.
> 
> ...


Mine is the same size as "HIS" and with the same letters...TENHZ! I will post pictures with my review next week.

But, that's a bummer! They all should carry the same BA in their F1 housing. This isn't going to be good news for them, if others have differences as well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Aug 5, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Mine is the same size as "HIS" and with the same letters...TENHZ! I will post pictures with my review next week.
> 
> But, that's a bummer! They all should carry the same BA in their F1 housing. This isn't going to be good news for them, if others have differences as well.



Yeah....its sure a whole different SINGLE Ba now...yours is lik 2 times the size of mine. More I look closely to the construction of mine, less im impress, ba isnt well alligned with the nozzle....wich sure inflict on the sound...so, there QC too to take in account+this whole BA swapping What!?!


----------



## FastAndClean

better to buy the T180 instead, similar price with knowles driver


----------



## Broquen

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah....its sure a whole different SINGLE Ba now...yours is lik 2 times the size of mine. More I look closely to the construction of mine, less im impress, ba isnt well alligned with the nozzle....wich sure inflict on the sound...so, there QC too to take in account+this whole BA swapping What!?!



Totally agree regarding QC


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FastAndClean said:


> better to buy the T180 instead, similar price with knowles driver


No doubt.
Inner construction isnt make by apes.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 5, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> SO, conclusion, KBEAR F1 have different Balanced armature inside, please share here whats yours!



Maybe this is like yours.  I can't see the lettering on yours very well.  I like mine though.


----------



## TechnoidFR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah....its sure a whole different SINGLE Ba now...yours is lik 2 times the size of mine. More I look closely to the construction of mine, less im impress, ba isnt well alligned with the nozzle....wich sure inflict on the sound...so, there QC too to take in account+this whole BA swapping What!?!




Lol seriously. I'm lucky

What is your seller?


----------



## paulindss

loomisjohnson said:


> i wouldn't necessarily say the 9t is "better" than the kpe, but they both do the same general signature--the kpe is probably the more audiophile sounding in the sense of accuracy and coherence, but the 9t has more bass thump and possibly more treble detail in certain filter combos. the 9t is also much better value at 1/2 the price--also check out the simgot en700 bass



Wah, simgot en700...

I was reading some reviews and reading some opinions of a user the have some of the best chi-fi dynamics that loves his simgot

And i felt like we are sleeping on them


----------



## paulindss

MrMajony said:


> ebay sellers that sell original mh755 : Kanoya,electronhero,bestneed_3c,macpart168,xirui_01
> just do not buy black color, they are mostly fake



Hey, let me ask you

How did you modded yout t180?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe this is like yours.  I can't see the lettering on yours very well.  I like mine though.


 hum...i think im even more confuse...sorry my lg g6 take crappy pics...but, its 32257 and number under do not have hyphen. Man, is there a THIRD BA models!?!


----------



## paulindss

Can anyone link me a recable tutorial for mh755 that doesn't uses mmcx, just plain simple recable? Is it possible?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TechnoidFR said:


> Lol seriously. I'm lucky
> 
> What is your seller?


Its official store lol.

KBear.

but it take over a month to receive them, so perhaps they have time to change BA multiple time untile I got the F1.

so, what about you, you got a Big or Small BA??


----------



## MrMajony

paulindss said:


> Hey, let me ask you
> 
> How did you modded yout t180?




I would not really call it a mod, but I have inserted foam into the t180 nozzles to reduce 3KHz peak, because it does not come with damper knowles.


----------



## MrMajony

paulindss said:


> Can anyone link me a recable tutorial for mh755 that doesn't uses mmcx, just plain simple recable? Is it possible?


I'm trying to make one, but my English is very bad, I may make publication or some video


----------



## paulindss

MrMajony said:


> I'm trying to make one, but my English is very bad, I may make publication or some video



I would appreciate that

In the meanwhile i will try to figure it out how to do the mmcx one.
Just ordered two sonys, one to mod, other to use when my mod fails LOL


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MrMajony said:


> I would not really call it a mod, but I have inserted foam into the t180 nozzles to reduce 3KHz peak, because it does not come with damper knowles.


yeah, this is why i wait for prper impressions, they are suppose to have dampers like all T serie. and well....like this:


----------



## paulindss

archdawg said:


> There are tons of decent cheap cables on AE, just search for: 'DIY cable' or get an extension cable and cut one side off etc ...
> A shop I can recommend is the 'RY Earphone Store'; they also have some nice and cheap connectors (MMCX etc...) for your DIY needs.
> 
> 
> ...



I am between B and A connector, for the ones that have made the MOD, any idea on wich one would be the easiest to deal?


----------



## steviewonderbread

MrMajony said:


> I would not really call it a mod, but I have inserted foam into the t180 nozzles to reduce 3KHz peak, because it does not come with damper knowles.


What type of foam are you using here?


----------



## MrMajony

steviewonderbread said:


> What type of foam are you using here?


are the foams of sony mh755 filter


----------



## durwood (Aug 5, 2019)

For the MH755 recable, just follow the mmcx one published, but instead of drilling holes...
1) The first couple of steps, use a razor blade inserted between the halves of the shell and just twist/turn it a little to separate one side, then repeat on the other side and it should pop right open.
2) Make note of wires attached to terminals and keep it the same on both sides. Unsolder.
3) Slide/push the wire to give you slack to extract the strain relief.
4)  extract the strain relief from the inside side of the shell
5) untie the knot in the stock wire and pull it out of the strain relief and the back half of the shell.
6) run the new wire through the back half of the shell (assuming you bought a DIY repair cable already pre-stripped and solder tinned).
7) feed the wire through the strain relief
8) tie a knot with the wire on the inside part of the strain relief so that you have just enough wire to solder to the terminals
9) slide the back half of the housing up into the strain relief
10) solder the wires
11) line up the back half of the shell vent hole with the front half of the shell vent hole and squeeze together.


----------



## SeoulParty

Just wanted to post my quick impressions of my recently received haul, though I've played around with em for only a week.
My haul : KZ ZS10 Pro, T2,  QT5, Yinwoo cable, TRN cable, some foam tips, and a Rock Zircon for my nephew. 

First off, the Zircon, the first ever chifi iem that I tried many moons ago. Loved them a lot when I first got em, but now... they sound so muffled compared to newer/better IEMS out now. Lower Bass was still amazingly thumping as ever for such a cheap iem though.
Now, the QT5, which I've read really good reviews for, looks really cool.  It really is the IEM to gift your SteamPunk loving friend.   Love the looks and build.  Personally I was a lil disappointed with em.  I seem to get some of distortion, especially in the lower end, and the overall sound wasn't clear as some have mentioned.  Foam tips didn't help.  Might have to try some more different configurations.
The T2s..... just wow. I get why it's so often mentioned here.  Very clear, good soundstage, and very true sounding, right outa the box.  Not a bass head iem, but still had enough to match the excellent mids and highs.  At this price point, I'm very happy.
The KZ ZS10 Pros.  These are very fun IEMS imo.  Yes, it's V-shaped, but the bass doesn't bother me as other V-shaped iems I previously tried, though I  still lower em in my EQ just a pinch.  Mid bass more pronounced (and pretty tight) than low bass imo.  The mids were clear enough, and I haven't experienced much treble screech fatigue as I've read elsewhere.  IMO a a very fun IEM for R&R or Hop-Hop fans & as well as bass lovers who don't want that headache inducing bass overkill sound.
Right now the ZS10 Pro is my daily commute IEM.  Wakes me up in the morning and it's a fun way to express the jubilation of my ass finally walking out the office building everyday.  The T2s I've been using when I get more settled down to more "serious" music listening, or just chilling with some chilling music (a lot of jazz, classical, folk, acoustic) while I read a book etc. or before going to sleep.


----------



## gbrgbr (Aug 6, 2019)

gbrgbr said:


> **** now *$27+* . What's happened ? New upgraded model ?
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> ...



According to AK Audio Store :
- it's the same model (not a upgraded model)

According to AK Audio & (Edit - ) MissAudio :
- the price has increased.


----------



## baskingshark

gbrgbr said:


> According to AK Audio Store :
> - it's the same model (not a upgraded model)
> 
> According to AK Audio & LuckLZ :
> - the price has increased.



Lol they finally realized the **** was worth more than what they sold it for. Sad for us consumers but i suspect during AE sales it will drop back down to around $18ish usd.

If they now sell it at that 27 usd price bracket, there's much more competition against other decent CHIFI products though.


----------



## Grev

Got two of the NX7, they sound quite nice, actually similar to the LZ A6 but with lesser mids.

I have 3 pairs of the A6 lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 6, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Lol they finally realized the **** was worth more than what they sold it for. Sad for us consumers but i suspect during AE sales it will drop back down to around $18ish usd.
> 
> If they now sell it at that 27 usd price bracket, there's much more competition against other decent CHIFI products though.


The **** was the worst iem I ever bought. I bought a pair of **** PT15 earbuds in the past as well. Also no good. When I say no good I mean to their current competition. People are wasting their money and enjoying it. They're gambling with audio gear.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The **** was the worst iem I ever bought.



Haha why? I liked the **** so much I bought 2.
I think the only issue with it was the instruments were tonally inaccurate. But for the price I thought it was ok.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Haha why? I liked the **** so much I bought 2.
> I think the only issue with it was the instruments were tonally inaccurate. But for the price I thought it was ok.


It doesn't fit in my ears... I've never met another iem that prejudiced against me.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It doesn't fit in my ears... I've never met another iem that prejudiced against me.



I agree the stock tips and cables were quite rubbish. It kept dropping out of my ears with the stock tips.
Have u tried other tips? I managed to get a satisfactory fit with KZ starlines, YMMV.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> instruments were tonally inaccurate



This would be a deal breaker for me. Why would tonal inaccuracy be acceptable in any way?


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> This would be a deal breaker for me. Why would tonal inaccuracy be acceptable in any way?



Well as long as you don't listen to orchestral/instrumental pieces, this flaw of the **** wouldn't be obvious. For EDM and pop genres, I find it a good IEM for the price. YMMV.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

baskingshark said:


> Haha why? I liked the **** so much I bought 2.
> I think the only issue with it was the instruments were tonally inaccurate. But for the price I thought it was ok.



I also bought two. I like it more than all the other IEMs I have, because of how it sounds without any equalizing, the detail, instrument separation, sound stage, deep punchy bass and very good stereo imaging. It is a no brainer. Friend of mine bought one after I advised it to him, loves it, bought another one for his girlfriend, who also loves it.
I'm using mine with Spiral Dots, which work very well with it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

My humble impressions of Tennmak Trio

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1686#post-15107260


----------



## Nimweth

LamerDeluxe (tm) said:


> I also bought two. I like it more than all the other IEMs I have, because of how it sounds without any equalizing, the detail, instrument separation, sound stage, deep punchy bass and very good stereo imaging. It is a no brainer. Friend of mine bought one after I advised it to him, loves it, bought another one for his girlfriend, who also loves it.
> I'm using mine with Spiral Dots, which work very well with it.


Yes, that's how I hear them too. I'm using Spiral Dots as well. The wide bores balance out the sound nicely. Definitely one of my favourite IEMs.


----------



## Elna

BadReligionPunk said:


> Whatever you decide come back and let us know what you think.




Hi back, 
Better late than never: I received my zs10 pro (accompanied by a Shanling M0) 2 weeks ago, but hardly had time to test them deeply.
So, my first impression (not so precise, since I lost my old ZST 1 month ago):
Fit : I can't see where (or even if) KZ altered the housing, but the fit is indeed better than ZST for me, on both ears! 
Sound : would say that bass are more precise, sharper and quicker, quite enjoyable. Highs are also better for me, more coherent (sounded sometimes strange with ZST) and without any sibilance so far. And finally, spatialization is great. 

To sum up, enjoyable IEMs, an all-runner (briefly tested with different styles and still good). 

And a big THANK YOU all for your advice

PS: the difference seems really big between the 2 models, as long as I can trust my memory. So, as soon as find my ZST, I'll try to test if there any problem with them (drivers, phase,...)


----------



## TheVortex

I received my Hifi BCD X10 with some high hopes as they seemed good for the price but they are not only wired out of phase but they are wired the wrong way round so left is right and right is left! Such disappointment as they are attached wires.


----------



## mbwilson111

TheVortex said:


> I received my Hifi BCD X10 with some high hopes as they seemed good for the price but they are not only wired out of phase but they are wired the wrong way round so left is right and right is left! Such disappointment as they are attached wires.



That happened to someone else in one of these threads.  The seller will have to send you another.


----------



## TheVortex

mbwilson111 said:


> That happened to someone else in one of these threads.  The seller will have to send you another.



Thanks for the fast reply. I saw that but I forgot which thread it was on. I will contact them in the morning and I need more Chi-fi luck lol


----------



## mbwilson111

TheVortex said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I saw that but I forgot which thread it was on. I will contact them in the morning and I need more Chi-fi luck lol



found the post
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1636#post-15021910

... and I also found one where DBaldock9 said his were in phase but right and left were swapped

Seems that someone was just attaching wires without paying attention.


----------



## harry501501

The MH755 makes me happy and sad at the same time. Happy cos you can get such outstanding sound from this little cheap looking plastic earphone... but sad cos you pay MUCH more for sound that isn't close to sounding as good.

Is the 755 just a freak of nature that got lucky with it's tuning lol?


----------



## HungryPanda

It is just a little gem we were lucky to find out about


----------



## theresanarc (Aug 7, 2019)

Just got a pair of KZ ZS4s and there's seriously something wrong with the way these sound. The sound is completely hollow and distant. They sound like when you have a pair of earphones that you sealed into your ear and they're lose and distant sounding (even though the seal on these is tight). The ones I had before were KZ ZSNs and although they sounded fine, they had bad noise isolation on the bus so I thought I'd try these out from recommendations about how good they are at noise isolation but the size of them is so big that I doubt it's much better. Pretty sure it's cos of the ZS4 wires cos when I plugged the ZS4 wire into the ZSN, it was doing the same thing.

Honestly I think that's the last time I buy a pair of Chi-Fi IEMs, gonna stick to earbuds now and just swallow the pill and pay $50-100 at BB or Amazon for a pair of normal earphones. I've wasted $70+ in the past year on KZ ZSNs, Einsear T2s, Remax rm 610ds, KZ EDR1s, and now these ZSNs. Not a single one of them had a good balanced forward sounding sound signature and none of them were any good at isolation. I get joy every time I get a pair of earbuds I order based on the recommendation of this sub but for IEMs, ChiFi just isn't for me.


----------



## mbwilson111

theresanarc said:


> Just got a pair of KZ ZS4s and there's seriously something wrong with the way these sound. The sound is completely hollow and distant. They sound like when you have a pair of earphones that you sealed into your ear and they're lose and distant sounding (even though the seal on these is tight).



Sounds like they coud be out of phase.  What happens if you reverse the pins on ONE earpiece?


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> found the post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1636#post-15021910
> 
> ... and I also found one where DBaldock9 said his were in phase but right and left were swapped
> ...



I was glad that mine were in-phase, since their shape allowed me to swap them around and use them in the opposite ear - although I would prefer that their shape allowed them to be comfortably worn over-the-ear.


----------



## Slater (Aug 7, 2019)

theresanarc said:


> Honestly I think that's the last time I buy a pair of Chi-Fi IEMs, gonna stick to earbuds now and just swallow the pill and pay $50-100 at BB or Amazon for a pair of normal earphones. I've wasted $70+ in the past year on KZ ZSNs, Einsear T2s, Remax rm 610ds, KZ EDR1s, and now these ZSNs. Not a single one of them had a good balanced forward sounding sound signature and none of them were any good at isolation. I get joy every time I get a pair of earbuds I order based on the recommendation of this sub but for IEMs, ChiFi just isn't for me.



This is no surprise. You wanted a "good balanced forward sounding sound signature", yet everything you bought in the last year was a variation on a v-shaped signature (to varying degrees). That's like me wanting a sports car, but saying that after buying 3 pickup trucks and 2 SUVs that I'm just gonna give up.

Call me crazy, but what I would do is ask for recommendations of what would have a "good balanced forward sounding sound signature", and go with that.


----------



## SeoulParty

mbwilson111 said:


> Sounds like they coud be out of phase.  What happens if you reverse the pins on ONE earpiece?



Out of curiosity, what would revering the pins exactly do, and what effect could they have?

And to theresanarc, I ordered a few recently and I am very satisfied with the KZ ZS10 Pro & TinAudio T2 and slightly disappointed with the qt5.   All 3 were relatively highly reviewed.  So I think there is some crapshoot component in chifi imo.


----------



## steviewonderbread

SeoulParty said:


> ...I think there is some crapshoot component in chifi imo.



Welcome to the chi-fi casino. The house usually wins.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

SeoulParty said:


> Out of curiosity, what would revering the pins exactly do, and what effect could they have?
> 
> And to theresanarc, I ordered a few recently and I am very satisfied with the KZ ZS10 Pro & TinAudio T2 and slightly disappointed with the qt5.   All 3 were relatively highly reviewed.  So I think there is some crapshoot component in chifi imo.


Given QC issues with many Chi-Fi IEMs? Most certainly a gamble. But if you win...


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 7, 2019)

steviewonderbread said:


> Welcome to the chi-fi casino. The house usually wins.


Out of my "Chi-Fi" IEMs (at least 20, recently mostly KZ and CCA), I am yet to have a single problem, other than minor unhappiness with the TRN quality.
Also even very nice, engaging and potent ZS10 pro do not fit for the "balanced sound" to my ears. C16 work well there for me or (from my limited universe) I can also recommend C10.


----------



## mbwilson111

SeoulParty said:


> Out of curiosity, what would revering the pins exactly do, and what effect could they have?



If it is out of phase, reversing the pins on one side only would put it back in phase and then it would sound correct..but we don't know if that is his problem.   Think of it like when you are hooking up speakers and you have to connect the plus and minus correctly.  If an iem is out of phase one of the sides has the wires inside reversed.


----------



## thejoker13 (Aug 7, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> This would be a deal breaker for me. Why would tonal inaccuracy be acceptable in any way?


I agree 110%! I am in this hobby for the music and I couldn't fully enjoy the music if it sounded tonally inaccurate and unnatural.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Finally i just publish my review of post-hype-still-hyped KZ ZS10PRO.

Its on headfi and my blog and yeah, even if I can look severe, I take price value in account and really respect the level of audio fun we get with the PRO.

Probably my favorite KZ yet. (with ZS5V1) So, im back on KZ track!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> I agree the stock tips and cables were quite rubbish. It kept dropping out of my ears with the stock tips.
> Have u tried other tips? I managed to get a satisfactory fit with KZ starlines, YMMV.


No tips worked for me and the ****. I'm going to forget about the experience now as this question always comes up first.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Finally i just publish my review of post-hype-still-hyped KZ ZS10PRO.
> 
> Probably my favorite KZ yet. (with ZS5V1) So, im back on KZ track!


How does it compare to all your other iems?


----------



## BCool

harry501501 said:


> The MH755 makes me happy and sad at the same time. Happy cos you can get such outstanding sound from this little cheap looking plastic earphone... but sad cos you pay MUCH more for sound that isn't close to sounding as good.
> 
> Is the 755 just a freak of nature that got lucky with it's tuning lol?



I feel your pain. I'd happily pay an extra £20-30 for the same sound with some better isolation and maybe some detachable cables


----------



## NeonHD

As some people on this forum already know, I'm a huge sucker for the old school KZ ED9.

So I, like any other Knowledge Zenith enthusiast, bought a third pair of ED9!







This time I opted for the matte black finish, which I never had.






I am happy that KZ decided to revamp the ED9's physicalities, this time opting for their new clean packaging, and using their new dark cherry red cable which I really like.






This third pair will probably act as a backup pair in my backpack, in case if I forget my IEMs.

Here is some more ED9 p0rn:









Also, I have this very lofty idea in mind for a YouTube video that I want to do with the ED9.

Basically I film a bunch of random people at my college and ask them to try out the ED9, then I ask them how much they think it costs.

9 out of 10 they'll say something like $50, or even $100, and once I tell them that it only costs $10 they'll be like _*"OMGGGGGGG NO WAY!!!!!!!! 10 BUCKS?!?!?!?!?!? GET OUT!!!!!!!"*_

LOL, their reactions are gonna be priceless hehe


----------



## baskingshark

NeonHD said:


> As some people on this forum already know, I'm a huge sucker for the old school KZ ED9.
> 
> So I, like any other Knowledge Zenith enthusiast, bought a third pair of ED9!
> 
> ...



Looks interesting. I own the KZ EDR1 which I thought was decent. I would think the ED9 is much better than it?
And how's the microphonics for cable on the ED9?


----------



## archdawg

harry501501 said:


> The MH755 makes me happy and sad at the same time. Happy cos you can get such outstanding sound from this little cheap looking plastic earphone... but sad cos you pay MUCH more for sound that isn't close to sounding as good.
> 
> Is the 755 just a freak of nature that got lucky with it's tuning lol?


It's a Soooony, lol.
I enjoy my modded 755 just as much as some other folks here and couldn't agree more on the excellent SQ/€ ratio of those bangers.



theresanarc said:


> I've wasted $70+ in the past year on KZ ZSNs, Einsear T2s, Remax rm 610ds, KZ EDR1s, and now these ZSNs. Not a single one of them had a good balanced forward sounding sound signature and none of them were any good at isolation.


Over here public transport makes you feel like you're being processed by a sausage machine but the EDR1 (EDR2, ED9) give me all the isolation I could ask for. See below.



baskingshark said:


> Looks interesting. I own the KZ EDR1 which I thought was decent. I would think the ED9 is much better than it?
> And how's the microphonics for cable on the ED9?


To keep it short they're somewhat more balanced, a bit more detailed with slightly better imaging and separation, especially with the brighter sounding dull brass filter nozzle. 8€ very well spent IMO but sometimes I miss the serious rumble my EDR1 and 2 deliver, especially on a stronger source but the rest of the spectrum can be adjusted to taste with a bit of mainly subtractive EQing.
Regarding microphonics I use them all Ety style, deeply inserted with the cable over ear without any microphonics whatsoever, above that any of those three sets provide some of the best insulation of any IEM in my stash, they're my #1 choice for the nerve wrecking local transport.


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> No tips worked for me and the ****. I'm going to forget about the experience now as this question always comes up first.


Before you give up have you tried Spiral Dots? Quite a few of us have had success with these on the ****. Or Auvios, which are similar.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How does it compare to all your other iems?


well...to ALL is kinda to intense question ahah, lets just say that i prefer it over all KZ i own (i stop at ZS6, try about 75% of all other)

Its more detailed and punchy in mid bass than Nicehck EP10, its more balanced, thick and lively and have more fowards mids-vocal than V80, its clearer and have better imaging but smaller soundstage than Vsonic VS3, it have more bass and impact and kinda similar mid range but more intimate vocal than Brainwavz KOEL, its less trebly and congested than Tripowin TP10, its more W shape and have better bass control than more U shape TRN IM1....

ZS10PRO is sure among best sub-50$ buy you can make right now IMO Only thing i find underwhelming is soundstage and highs (non) sparkle-decay. Timbre is okay, but still a little too grainy for my overly capricious taste.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, the new BQEYZ SPRING1 will not fit in this thread price range unfortunately.....msrp is 139$. I hope it will go down in the futur, but it will be in direct competition with IKKO OH1 and such...


----------



## TheVortex

mbwilson111 said:


> found the post
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1636#post-15021910
> 
> ... and I also found one where DBaldock9 said his were in phase but right and left were swapped
> ...



Thanks for the info. I contacted the seller saying what is wrong with it etc and he wants me to buy another? Why would I do that lol.

Looks like a dispute has to be carried out as I asked for a replacement and that did not work. I was also very polite to the seller.


----------



## mbwilson111

TheVortex said:


> Thanks for the info. I contacted the seller saying what is wrong with it etc and he wants me to buy another? Why would I do that lol.
> 
> Looks like a dispute has to be carried out as I asked for a replacement and that did not work. I was also very polite to the seller.



Is this on ali?

Could he have meant that you should create an order but not pay until he adjusts it to be something close to zero?


----------



## TheVortex

mbwilson111 said:


> Is this on ali?
> 
> Could he have meant that you should create an order but not pay until he adjusts it to be something close to zero?



He is on Ali. It looks like he wants me to pay for it again for 11 dollars which I am not going to do. I sent you a DM so I don't flood this thread with the info.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way, the new BQEYZ SPRING1 will not fit in this thread price range unfortunately.....msrp is 139$. I hope it will go down in the futur, but it will be in direct competition with IKKO OH1 and such...


Wow, that's much higher in cost then the **** ****. Of course, BQEYZ is a better brand...


----------



## maxxevv

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Wow, that's much higher in cost then the **** ****. Of course, BQEYZ is a better brand...


One could always wait it out for the Aliexpress sale. 

One is due soon and 11.11 isn't that far away.  The CCA C16 came out at US$115, it eventually dropped to US$80 on sale. 
I would say if its good, then there really is no hurry to be a first adaptor. As with the CCA C16, I'll wait for that 30% off when a sale comes around or when the market dictates its "sellable" price.


----------



## 1clearhead

NeonHD said:


> As some people on this forum already know, I'm a huge sucker for the old school KZ ED9.
> 
> So I, like any other Knowledge Zenith enthusiast, bought a third pair of ED9!
> 
> ...


You'll be surprised how many of my Chinese friends and colleagues are dumbfounded to know how good Chi-Fi gems sound compared to the everyday name brand purchases they make on much more costly earphones!


----------



## NeonHD (Aug 9, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Looks interesting. I own the KZ EDR1 which I thought was decent. I would think the ED9 is much better than it?
> And how's the microphonics for cable on the ED9?



I just briefly compared my ED9 with the EDR1. With the ED9, you're getting a more technically capable IEM that is superior to the EDR1 in both instrument separation, detail retrieval, imaging, and especially soundstage. In terms of sound, the ED9 generally has a more open and transparent sound signature, with more upfront mids and more extended treble. Overall I think the ED9s excel best in clarity and soundstage, while the EDR1 is more oriented towards the "fun", not that the ED9 isn't fun sounding either (do the vent mod and they sound even bassier than the EDR1).

Oh and microphonics are honestly one of the quietest I've ever had on an IEM (quieter than the EDR1 too). They don't make any sound at all.


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> man.
> 
> sometime Chifi depress me alot....and now I just discover somethign that can explain contradictories impressions about KBEAR F1.
> 
> ...



My F1 has a Bellsing RAB-32257, with Bellsing “B” logo.

It looks exactly like this:


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> My F1 has a Bellsing RAB-32257, with Bellsing “B” logo.
> 
> It looks exactly like this:


What da? ...that makes it like 4 different types of BA's they are installing! Am I right? What is going on with them?


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> What da? ...that makes it like 4 different types of BA's they are installing! Am I right? What is going on with them?



I'm not sure. I'm in communication with them to try and get to the bottom of it. It certainly sounds ludicrous to think they have 4 different drivers.

I mean, there's nothing wrong with using the same 'shell' and installing different drivers to be able to offer slightly different sound tunings. KZ does it all the time (ATE/ATR/ATE-S, ZS3E/ZS4, EDR1/EDR2, ZS6/ZS7, etc). But if KB Ear is gonna do that, at least give it a different model designation so people can identify what they're buying. Have a F1a, F1b, F1x, etc.

I am working on my F1 review, and I will be sharing the information/photos you found (if that's OK with you), as well as any new information I find out.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I'm not sure. I'm in communication with them to try and get to the bottom of it. It certainly sounds ludicrous to think they have 4 different drivers.
> 
> I mean, there's nothing wrong with using the same 'shell' and installing different drivers to be able to offer slightly different sound tunings. KZ does it all the time (ATE/ATR/ATE-S, ZS3E/ZS4, EDR1/EDR2, ZS6/ZS7, etc). But if KB Ear is gonna do that, at least give it a different model designation so people can identify what they're buying. Have a F1a, F1b, F1x, etc.
> 
> I am working on my F1 review, and I will be sharing the information/photos you found (if that's OK with you), as well as any new information I find out.



I contact them too....and they will send me another pair....will try do a little faster review of them....but i do not got any explaination, they just look surprise and say they will ask manufactory to ''find out the problem''. 

Mine perhaps is a bellsing cause it have 32 257 write on it, not the B logo tough (do we really need more confusion lol).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

but if its this BA....well, its vented....how could the venting work in this type of full resin plastic housing that do not have any place for air to flow?


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I'm not sure. I'm in communication with them to try and get to the bottom of it. It certainly sounds ludicrous to think they have 4 different drivers.
> 
> I mean, there's nothing wrong with using the same 'shell' and installing different drivers to be able to offer slightly different sound tunings. KZ does it all the time (ATE/ATR/ATE-S, ZS3E/ZS4, EDR1/EDR2, ZS6/ZS7, etc). But if KB Ear is gonna do that, at least give it a different model designation so people can identify what they're buying. Have a F1a, F1b, F1x, etc.
> 
> I am working on my F1 review, and I will be sharing the information/photos you found (if that's OK with you), as well as any new information I find out.


I'm working on my F1 review as well and hopefully I won't get anyone confused on the sound signature I'm referring to with the blind choices of BA's being tossed in the housing...


----------



## jibberish

I've got a few days now with the Semkarch SKC-CNT1, and have been burning it in overnight while not in use. I'm a big fan, I'm honestly surprised at how much I like them. I really haven't listened to any other of my IEMs or buds this week since they arrived. I'm liking the black filters more than the gold ones (which is surprising to me, given my normal choice of filters on other IEMs), the mids seem to be a bit more lush in addition to the epic bass.

I will note that the stock cable was terrible though.  It has a coating with a rubbery feeling that was unpleasant, the ear hook guides were uncomfortable, and as I was trying to adjust the guide on the right channel that side just stopped functioning altogether.  So it went into the trash, and I'm using a NiceHCK cable that has turned out to be a nice pairing.

Still, very happy with them overall, given the bargain price, and that they're great for long listening sessions.


----------



## archdawg (Aug 9, 2019)

jibberish said:


> I've got a few days now with the Semkarch SKC-CNT1, and have been burning it in overnight while not in use. I'm a big fan, I'm honestly surprised at how much I like them. I really haven't listened to any other of my IEMs or buds this week since they arrived. I'm liking the black filters more than the gold ones (which is surprising to me, given my normal choice of filters on other IEMs), the mids seem to be a bit more lush in addition to the epic bass.
> 
> I will note that the stock cable was terrible though.  It has a coating with a rubbery feeling that was unpleasant, the ear hook guides were uncomfortable, and as I was trying to adjust the guide on the right channel that side just stopped functioning altogether.  So it went into the trash, and I'm using a NiceHCK cable that has turned out to be a nice pairing.
> 
> Still, very happy with them overall, given the bargain price, and that they're great for long listening sessions.


Since you have the KPE listed in your signature ... how do the Semkarch compare to the KPE (sub-)bass texture/speed/decay, details, clarity, soundstage, instrument separation and layering, ...)? TIA!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

archdawg said:


> Since you have the KPE listed in your signature ... how do the Semkarch compare to the KPE (sub-)bass texture/speed/decay, details, clarity, soundstage, instrument separation and layering, ...)? TIA!


+1


----------



## jibberish

archdawg said:


> Since you have the KPE listed in your signature ... how do the Semkarch compare to the KPE (sub-)bass texture/speed/decay, details, clarity, soundstage, instrument separation and layering, ...)? TIA!


I'll spend some time comparing them tomorrow morning and reply


----------



## Slater (Aug 10, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I contact them too....and they will send me another pair....will try do a little faster review of them....but i do not got any explaination, they just look surprise and say they will ask manufactory to ''find out the problem''.
> 
> Mine perhaps is a bellsing cause it have 32 257 write on it, not the B logo tough (do we really need more confusion lol).



Well, technically 32257 is a Knowles number (ie RAB-32257), which everyone copies and clones. So Bellsing will have their version of a 32257 BA, Sonion has their version of a 32257 BA, Tehnz has their version of a 32257 BA, Acme and Widget Inc has their version of a 32257 BA, etc. There could be 20 different BA drivers from 20 different BA companies that all say 32257, because they were all originally reverse engineered and copied from the Knowles RAB-32257.

In theory, if every one were perfectly reverse engineered and manufactured in the exact same way using perfectly identical materials, then they *should* all sound similar to the Knowles RAB-32257. But that is usually not the case at all.

Personally, I think here's what happened (*hypothetically*). And unfortunately it is all too common in outsourced manufacturing:

1. A company contracts with a Chinese factory to make 1000 earphones. All they tell the factory is that the earphone must 1. come in 2 colors (black and amber), 2. be made of acrylic resin, 3. have a mmcx socket, 4. it must use a 32257 BA driver, and 5. they must be completed in 30 days.
2. The factory then sources the parts. But they cannot find a supplier that has 1 brand of 32257 driver in qty 1000 in the time requires. They are, however, able to quickly locate (250) Bellsing 32257, (400) generic 32257, (250) Tehnz 32257, and (100) Sonion 32257.
3. The factory makes and delivers the earphones within the 30 days, and gets paid.

Well, here's the problem - the original factory contract bid. Instead of saying "_it must use *a* 32257 BA driver_", they should have said "_it must use a *BELLSING* 32257 BA driver_".

This happens much more than you know. For example, when HP contracts to make a laptop, they just say the motherboard "must have a 4.7 uf 250v capacitor". They don't care if they're generic brand, Panasonic, Rubycon, or whatever. In theory, ALL "4.7 uf 250v" capacitors should be exactly the same. But the reality is that each company's capacitor is just a tiny bit different. These minor differences are usually chalked up to margin of error (ie +/- 2% ratings), which is fine for capacitors.

But us audiophiles are arguably insane, and for us that is not acceptable. Most agree that a Knowles BA sounds slightly different (better) than a Bellsing BA or generic BA. It could be the treble is just a bit smoother on the Knowles, or the bass just a bit faster. And it's not in our heads either (at least not always) - Knowles DOES use the highest grade of polymer for their diaphragms, the highest purity of wire for the voice coil, a better grade of steel for the shell, the closest manufacturing tolerances, etc. That comes at a high price though, but it does have an impact on the end result.

The point is that, with regards to the multiple different types of KB Ear F1, that there WILL be minor differences between the drivers. What those differences are, and which driver is the 'best' of the bunch, is unknown at this point.

Personally, I would argue that the genuine Bellsing (with B logo) is the "best". Because Bellsing is actually the closest in technology and quality level to Knowles. So close, in fact, that it has been long rumored that Bellsing actually manufacturers some BAs for Knowles (yet stamps them Knowles). If this is indeed true, then the way I see it, if Bellsing is good enough for Knowles then they're certainly good enough for me.

Again (speculating only), the ones I would personally be suspect of the most would be the generic ones with NO known manufacturer (ie no logo or name or way to trace them at all). Those could have come from literally anyone or anywhere, using who knows what manufacturing processes. It may not even be made in an actual BA factory, but some shady setup. But that's true of most totally generic items.

Personally, I think the Tehnz will sound noticeably different than the others. After all, it is twice the physical size of the Knowles RAB-32257. The Bellsing is exactly the same size as the Knowles RAB-32257. You can't clone something and double the size and expect it to sound the same. If I reverse engineered and cloned a KZ 6mm micro driver, but I made my clone a 12mm driver, you can bet your last dollar that my 12mm driver will sound very different than the original KZ 6mm driver.

Anyways, I guess we'll find out more information as we hear back from KB Ear and more information starts rolling in from other reliable sources.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Well, technically 32257 is a Knowles number (ie RAB-32257), which everyone copies and clones. So Bellsing will have their version of a 32257 BA, Sonion has their version of a 32257 BA, Tehnz has their version of a 32257 BA, Acme and Widget Inc has their version of a 32257 BA, etc. There could be 20 different BA drivers from 20 different BA companies that all say 32257, because they were all originally reverse engineered and copied from the Knowles RAB-32257.
> 
> In theory, if every one were perfectly reverse engineered and manufactured in the exact same way using perfectly identical materials, then they *should* all sound similar to the Knowles RAB-32257. But that is usually not the case at all.
> 
> ...



Wow, your such a wise man bro...empirism tough are to next level with ya. And im pretty sure you are right. 

So i got a cheap knock off bellsing BA, not surprising i did not like the sound if in first place I dont like Bellsing BA.

Did you have a vent under the ba??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jibberish said:


> I've got a few days now with the Semkarch SKC-CNT1, and have been burning it in overnight while not in use. I'm a big fan, I'm honestly surprised at how much I like them. I really haven't listened to any other of my IEMs or buds this week since they arrived. I'm liking the black filters more than the gold ones (which is surprising to me, given my normal choice of filters on other IEMs), the mids seem to be a bit more lush in addition to the epic bass.
> 
> I will note that the stock cable was terrible though.  It has a coating with a rubbery feeling that was unpleasant, the ear hook guides were uncomfortable, and as I was trying to adjust the guide on the right channel that side just stopped functioning altogether.  So it went into the trash, and I'm using a NiceHCK cable that has turned out to be a nice pairing.
> 
> Still, very happy with them overall, given the bargain price, and that they're great for long listening sessions.



Man, these begin to be talk about on NBBA as well, i was like yeah but they are 100$...and then...What: 35$!!!!!!!!!!

This make them sure interesting but perhaps ephemeral too. gulp!


----------



## Slater (Aug 9, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Wow, your such a wise man bro...empirism tough are to next level with ya. And im pretty sure you are right.
> 
> So i got a cheap knock off bellsing BA, not surprising i did not like the sound if in first place I dont like Bellsing BA.
> 
> Did you have a vent under the ba??



I thought when you posted a photo of yours, that you didn't even have the B logo? All Bellsing BAs have the B logo. If not, then it's some other brand.

As far as a vent, my F1 is *not vented*. And this is rather irritating because the RAB-32257 is a vented driver, and is specifically designed to be vented. If it was properly vented, it would have more low end.

There *is* a driver available from Knowles that it an unvented version of the RAB-32257; it is the RAB-32033. It is *100% the identical same BA driver as the 32257*. The only difference is that the RAB-32033 has no vent and it is intended for fully sealed (ie resin) applications. If KB Ear never intended to add a vent to the F1, then *THIS* is the driver they should have used.

It would be like buying a car with a turbocharger engine, but you disconnect all of the pipes to the turbocharger and seal it off so it is unused. The car will still drive OK, but the engine will make less power because the engine was designed to be used with the turbocharger.

The RAB-32257 is the turbocharger version, and the RAB-32033 is the regular engine version.

It makes no sense why KB Ear would choose RAB-32257 and then not add a vent.

Anyways, if you want to see what the sound tuning is for vented vs unvented, here is the graphs.



Basically, because the RAB-32257 is sealed in the F1, then treat it exactly like the RAB-32033. The sound when unvented has more low end roll off, and there's also a sharp peak at 3k and a lower rise up to that point as well. You can see the whole area around 3k is shaped different when vented vs unvented.

That's not to say the F1 is a bad earphone or that KB Ear is a bad company (so far they listen to feedback and have been making improvements). I use mine primarily with the ES100 and it sounds great. I also found a secret mod, which I did to my F1. It sounds even better than stock now. I will be the 1st to reveal the mod in my review. For now it is secret


----------



## SuperLuigi

jibberish said:


> I've got a few days now with the Semkarch SKC-CNT1, and have been burning it in overnight while not in use. I'm a big fan, I'm honestly surprised at how much I like them. I really haven't listened to any other of my IEMs or buds this week since they arrived. I'm liking the black filters more than the gold ones (which is surprising to me, given my normal choice of filters on other IEMs), the mids seem to be a bit more lush in addition to the epic bass.
> 
> I will note that the stock cable was terrible though.  It has a coating with a rubbery feeling that was unpleasant, the ear hook guides were uncomfortable, and as I was trying to adjust the guide on the right channel that side just stopped functioning altogether.  So it went into the trash, and I'm using a NiceHCK cable that has turned out to be a nice pairing.
> 
> Still, very happy with them overall, given the bargain price, and that they're great for long listening sessions.



I'm only a few hours in but I agree with you so far. I'm quite impressed with everything I've thrown at them so far. They are just fun to listen to. Not audiophile/nutreal, but just damn fun so far.

 The most I've ever paid for chi fi is 45 usd, so I haven't played with too much stuff in this headphones original price point, but this is easily better than any other chi fi IEM I've ever used. It's not even close. 

I have to make specific comment about the fit and comfort. It's really impressive so far.  It sits well, tips are good, and I had no problem wearing these for a few hours today as I worked. Totally forgot they were in my ears.  That cable is something else though. Never used anything like it.  Just feels very stiff. I'm gonna give it a few days of wear and see if it loosens up a bit.  Maybe cable wire burn in does exist?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ZS10PRO is sure among best sub-50$ buy you can make right now IMO Only thing i find underwhelming is soundstage and highs (non) sparkle-decay. Timbre is okay, but still a little too grainy for my overly capricious taste.


Finally! Some constructive criticism.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

SuperLuigi said:


> I'm only a few hours in but I agree with you so far. I'm quite impressed with everything I've thrown at them so far. They are just fun to listen to. Not audiophile/nutreal, but just damn fun so far.
> 
> The most I've ever paid for chi fi is 45 usd, so I haven't played with too much stuff in this headphones original price point, but this is easily better than any other chi fi IEM I've ever used. It's not even close.
> 
> I have to make specific comment about the fit and comfort. It's really impressive so far.  It sits well, tips are good, and I had no problem wearing these for a few hours today as I worked. Totally forgot they were in my ears.  That cable is something else though. Never used anything like it.  Just feels very stiff. I'm gonna give it a few days of wear and see if it loosens up a bit.  Maybe cable wire burn in does exist?


I actually liked the stock cable. It does ease up a bit after a while, but ultimately a balanced cable is where its at for this iem. The extra stage and added power really make this iem shine IMO. I ended up going copper for more bass.  

Glad you guys liked it. I have been preaching the CNT gospel for a few months. Its the primary reason I have stayed away Kanas, No3 and the like.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

Hi, I'm looking at the CNT as a general upgrade from the **** and perhaps a good iem to use at the gym. How much sound do they naturally block out? 

I'm also considering the TRN BT20S or TRN BT3S, or Fiio RC-BT cables to add onto the CNT, particularly the first because it has ANC. I'm always trying to block out the sound of the radio or other people's music at the gym and looking after my hearing is a major concern. my **** just don't block much out at all forcing me to turn the volume up.
Eventually I also plan to get the Toneking Nine tails, and perhaps keep the Semkarch CNT as a bluetooth gym IEM. Would something like the CNT with the BT20S be substantially better in sound quality than the Xiaomi Redmi Airdots, for example? 
Any suggestions welcome, thanks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> I thought when you posted a photo of yours, that you didn't even have the B logo? All Bellsing BAs have the B logo. If not, then it's some other brand.
> 
> As far as a vent, my F1 is *not vented*. And this is rather irritating because the RAB-32257 is a vented driver, and is specifically designed to be vented. If it was properly vented, it would have more low end.
> 
> ...



Very interesting toughs bro....and this MOD. Will sure read your review to know it!

No B logo as said....was just curious to know if your is vented...more I have info more im confuse about whole drivers type used!

My F1 is just shouty mess, it was really really painfull writing a review (in all sens of the term) as well, drivers placement look little hasardous too. The Knowles you talk about sure look a wise choice, perhaps they are more costy....and KB aren't like Audiosense that humbly made very very low profit, so, it would surprise me if they choose to upgrade it. the bigger Tehnz BA impress some listener tough. Somebody say he prefer this (version of) F1 to Fiio FA1 (!). Waiting for my second pair to arrive, if it sound good I will not lie about it.


----------



## jibberish

BadReligionPunk said:


> I actually liked the stock cable. It does ease up a bit after a while, but ultimately a balanced cable is where its at for this iem. The extra stage and added power really make this iem shine IMO. I ended up going copper for more bass.
> 
> Glad you guys liked it. I have been preaching the CNT gospel for a few months. Its the primary reason I have stayed away Kanas, No3 and the like.


Yeah, I appreciate your posts about the CNT that helped me make the decision to buy them after I had spotted the discount price, so, cheers for that.

So, some more on the CNT, including thoughts on comparing it to KPE since that was asked:

CNT has more prominent bass in just about every capacity vs KPE. Mid bass is pushed more forward on the CNT.  Decay is much slower on the CNT, which gives it more impact, but may be too much if you like the tidy presentation like the KPE has. Both can go low in terms of sub bass, but CNT is a bit more audible for test tones down to 20 hz. I like the KPE bass tuning a lot, since it's accurate without being boring, but CNT is a lot of fun if you are in the mood for a big, thick bass presentation.  Not really detecting much bleed into the mids either.
Mid range was actually an interesting comparison.  KPE gets a lot of justified kudos for it's mid range, but CNT is very capable, in a different way.  KPE is more clinical and revealing for detail. The CNT gives male vocals in particular a bit more body and feel pushed more forward, which can make them sound more engaging. Electric guitar and keyboards have more heft and impact on CNT.  KPE is more accurate and "clean", but CNT is fun if you're in the mood for pop/rock/electronic/etc.
Treble presentation is very different between them, KPE has more air and sparkle, more detail. CNT is more relaxed, it never feels "dark" to me, but definitely is a warmer presentation that doesn't have the same amount of emphasis in the range of high hats/cymbals/etc.
Layering and separation are good on both.  KPE the better performer here, but CNT has surprised me at times in this regard. CNT is better than something like ZS10 Pro in this area, I think. But yeah, KPE has a level of clarity and more distinct separation of elements that CNT doesn't match, but CNT is very capable, particularly comparing to alternatives in it's (current) price range.
CNT's stage is satisfying, particularly in width, but KPE is more expansive in each dimension.
In the end they're pretty different. CNT is kind of like riding around in a car that has a killer system but where most of the money was spent on the subs, where KPE is like sitting in front of a well designed and balanced living room system with a sealed cabinet sub.

I will note BadReligionPunk's comment on using the CNT with a balanced cable in order to provide it more power - I'm not running it with a balanced cable, but CNT absolutely needs a powerful source to be at it's best.  Plugging it right into my phone shows a notable decrease in mid range clarity and bass impact.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 10, 2019)

jibberish said:


> Yeah, I appreciate your posts about the CNT that helped me make the decision to buy them after I had spotted the discount price, so, cheers for that.
> 
> So, some more on the CNT, including thoughts on comparing it to KPE since that was asked:
> 
> ...



Would u and @BadReligionPunk class the CNT bass at basshead levels?


----------



## HungryPanda

I just listened to CNT and it had more than enough bass for me


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> Well, technically 32257 is a Knowles number (ie RAB-32257), which everyone copies and clones. So Bellsing will have their version of a 32257 BA, Sonion has their version of a 32257 BA, Tehnz has their version of a 32257 BA, Acme and Widget Inc has their version of a 32257 BA, etc. There could be 20 different BA drivers from 20 different BA companies that all say 32257, because they were all originally reverse engineered and copied from the Knowles RAB-32257.
> 
> In theory, if every one were perfectly reverse engineered and manufactured in the exact same way using perfectly identical materials, then they *should* all sound similar to the Knowles RAB-32257. But that is usually not the case at all.
> 
> ...


I just had a look at my KBEAR F1. The BA has a reference number on it: EB32257-000
There is no Bellsing or other logo. They sound good though!


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Actually just oa
> 
> 
> Would u and @BadReligionPunk class the CNT bass at basshead levels?


Compared to the rest of my collection, yes I would say so, but that is kind of a subjective term I think, everyone's point of reference may be different.  It's definitely not lacking for bass.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I just had a look at my KBEAR F1. The BA has a reference number on it: EB32257-000
> There is no Bellsing or other logo. They sound good though!



Do I need to try again to take a better photo?  This does not even look like numbers to me.



Spoiler: F1 driver


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Do I need to try again to take a better photo?  This does not even look like numbers to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: F1 driver


No, that's fine, it's exactly like mine.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 10, 2019)

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, I'm looking at the CNT as a general upgrade from the **** and perhaps a good iem to use at the gym. How much sound do they naturally block out?
> 
> I'm also considering the TRN BT20S or TRN BT3S, or Fiio RC-BT cables to add onto the CNT, particularly the first because it has ANC. I'm always trying to block out the sound of the radio or other people's music at the gym and looking after my hearing is a major concern. my **** just don't block much out at all forcing me to turn the volume up.
> Eventually I also plan to get the Toneking Nine tails, and perhaps keep the Semkarch CNT as a bluetooth gym IEM. Would something like the CNT with the BT20S be substantially better in sound quality than the Xiaomi Redmi Airdots, for example?
> Any suggestions welcome, thanks.



I am expecting my CNT anytime now as it has landed in my country. Will post my impressions for your scenario as I do own a BT20s. Currently, I'm using Tennmak Trio (red filters)+BT20S+Hybrid Silicone knockoffs as my traveling+gym setup and it sounds simply oomphtastic!

I intend to use CNT as a backup to my incoming VS7.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> No, that's fine, it's exactly like mine.



Well, I do not see the numbers you quoted. 

I like it though,,, whatever it is.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jibberish said:


> Yeah, I appreciate your posts about the CNT that helped me make the decision to buy them after I had spotted the discount price, so, cheers for that.
> 
> So, some more on the CNT, including thoughts on comparing it to KPE since that was asked:
> 
> ...


Good deal. Great Job. Thanks for the compare. I always got a commercial Sony vibe with the CNT. KPE still sounds interesting to me thanks to you. Would still love to hear a compare to No3. I just don't want redundancy anymore. Especially at $100+.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Well, I do not see the numbers you quoted.
> 
> I like it though,,, whatever it is.


Your picture is upside down. If you rotate it you should be able to read the numbers.


----------



## harry501501

Enjoying the CNT1 after first finding it a little bog standard for the price. After getting used to it's smoother presentation though I'm really enjoying the soundstage and bass. Harmonies are huge and I love listening to classic rock. Actually a very capable earphone. Not digging the cable too much tho and used the tips from the TRN V30 for best fit.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> Would u and @BadReligionPunk class the CNT bass at basshead levels?


In stock form its basshead-ish.  Amped and EQ'd it can get to Extreme basshead levels. The first time I got my CNT1 I listened to this song from one of my local rappers and was in bass heaven. That was brass nozzle and sony hybrid tips playing thru Cayin N5 into Cayin C5.



On the other hand with the 3rd party DMG nozzle you can get into flatish balanced neutral territory too.


----------



## harry501501

BadReligionPunk said:


> I actually liked the stock cable. It does ease up a bit after a while, but ultimately a balanced cable is where its at for this iem. The extra stage and added power really make this iem shine IMO. I ended up going copper for more bass.
> 
> Glad you guys liked it. I have been preaching the CNT gospel for a few months. Its the primary reason I have stayed away Kanas, No3 and the like.



Hmm, gonna go try a balanced cable with it now and get back to you, cheers 


baskingshark said:


> Actually just oa
> 
> 
> Would u and @BadReligionPunk class the CNT bass at basshead levels?



It's nice clean balanced bass (that i hear). It's not overdone or over emphasised. It's pleasant like the rest of the signature.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

harry501501 said:


> Enjoying the CNT1 after first finding it a little bog standard for the price.


What does that mean? bog standard for the price?


----------



## silverfishla

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What does that mean? bog standard for the price?


Beef Offal Gravy.


----------



## harry501501

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What does that mean? bog standard for the price?



Run of the mill, good but nothing special. But as i said, it quickly grew on me and i actually really enjoy it now and can see (hear) where it excels. I'm not sure I'd think the same at full price tho if I'm being honest... what was it around £80? At £30 it's very very good tho.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

BadReligionPunk said:


> Glad you guys liked it. I have been preaching the CNT gospel for a few months. Its the primary reason I have stayed away Kanas, No3 and the like.


I just heard your gospel now. Thanks for saving me hundreds of $'s on those iems. I'm still awaiting mine in the mail though.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just heard your gospel now. Thanks for saving me hundreds of $'s on those iems. I'm still awaiting mine in the mail though.


Until you don't like it. Then you like it again. Then you hate it. Then you love it. LOL HAHA!


----------



## jibberish

GuywhoLikesHIFI said:


> Hi, I'm looking at the CNT as a general upgrade from the **** and perhaps a good iem to use at the gym. How much sound do they naturally block out?
> 
> I'm also considering the TRN BT20S or TRN BT3S, or Fiio RC-BT cables to add onto the CNT, particularly the first because it has ANC. I'm always trying to block out the sound of the radio or other people's music at the gym and looking after my hearing is a major concern. my **** just don't block much out at all forcing me to turn the volume up.
> Eventually I also plan to get the Toneking Nine tails, and perhaps keep the Semkarch CNT as a bluetooth gym IEM. Would something like the CNT with the BT20S be substantially better in sound quality than the Xiaomi Redmi Airdots, for example?
> Any suggestions welcome, thanks.


I just inadvertently did a test of the isolation of the CNT and it's pretty good, considering the shape of the shells and the vent. I just walked down to a music festival in town, and as I approached the area with stages I took them out of my ears and was surprised at how much noise it had been blocking out. I think it helps that the nozzles are pretty long, and I'm using them with double flange tips, so the tips themselves are providing a great seal, and the shape of the shell and nozzle length gives a stable fit for my ears.

They'll be a big improvement over the **** in terms of stability while being active, I'll bet. **** never stayed in place if I used them while walking.


----------



## Slater (Aug 10, 2019)

Nimweth said:


> I just had a look at my KBEAR F1. The BA has a reference number on it: EB32257-000
> There is no Bellsing or other logo. They sound good though!





mbwilson111 said:


> Do I need to try again to take a better photo?  This does not even look like numbers to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: F1 driver



That particular driver is produced a BA manufacturer called E-audio in Suzhou.

It’s a clone of the RAB-32257, vent and all. That’s not good nor bad; it’s just more evidence that they sourced many different 32257 drivers to meet the production deadline of the F1.

Here’s the data sheet for the driver:
http://yioude.com/files/spec/EB-32257-000.pdf


----------



## Slater




----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> That particular driver is produced a BA manufacturer called E-audio in Suzhou.
> 
> It’s a clone of the RAB-32257, vent and all. That’s not good nor bad; it’s just more evidence that they sourced many different 32257 drivers to meet the production deadline of the F1.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's very interesting. You are a mine of information!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

harry501501 said:


> Run of the mill, good but nothing special. But as i said, it quickly grew on me and i actually really enjoy it now and can see (hear) where it excels. I'm not sure I'd think the same at full price tho if I'm being honest... what was it around £80? At £30 it's very very good tho.


They released more then a year ago. There wasn't too much out at that time that was in competition with it. Main competition was IT01 at $100. The problem with the $95 price tag was that the cable was ugly and that CHIFI is a rapidly growing and evolving entity. I think that's why the price was quickly reduced to $65-$70 by 11/11. It offered more value at that price then $95. Still there is nothing out there at $100 that gives you what the SEMKARCH(stupid Name) gives you. Maybe 9T? But they have crap isolation and funky fit. Is that worth the better sound(subjective)? Not to me. Had LZ just effing called these things LZ CNT01a, they would have sold a ton. Whats a SEMKARCH? they even misspelled their own name on the cable. LOL. What? 

Anyway, they are the most comfortable IEM I have ever worn. They fit under a full face motorcycle helmet with no issues at all(almost impossible to find in an earphone), and they have a nice fun non-fatiging sound that makes them a pleasure to listen too for 6-8 hours at work everyday. The Single DD carbon nanotube driver ensures a long long life even drenched in sweat and nasty ear juice. My only legit complaint with them is how hard it is for me to actually hold them with my fingers. They are so smooth and slick that it really is a challenge to hold these.


----------



## BCool

I got my CNTs yesterday morning and here are a few quick thoughts. My only other pair of 'decent' chifi are the KZ AS10 so this is mostly going to be a comparison with those.

Isolation: average, not quite as isolating as the AS10 

Comfort: pretty good, as mentioned by others earlier in the thread they're pretty small and you can just wear them and forget about them. I actually don't mind the cable, it's not too stiff for me and the hooks aren't as intrusive as I was expecting.  Again, it's easy to forget you're wearing them.

Sound: Really good bass, nicely detailed and plenty of volume without being overpowering. Music sounds a lot more lively than the AS10. Details are about the same, with the edge maybe going to the AS10. The one area the AS10 definitely has though, is in vocals and guitar music


----------



## Nimweth

Anyone out there compare the Semkarch to the BLON BL-03? Both carbon nanotube DDs and similar looking shells. My BL-03 is sounding fantastic after a very long burn-in. Very fast, clean and clear with good sub-bass as well. I'm very pleased. Review coming soon.


----------



## Nimweth

BLON BL-03 review can be found here: Chinese/Asian Brand IEM thread post#25370


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> BLON BL-03 review can be found here: Chinese/Asian Brand IEM thread post#25370



If you click on your post number while on that page, you can then copy and past  the link and clicking on that link will take people to your post.


----------



## hakuzen

my HiFi BCD has also left and right sides swapped. got it in taobao.

for single BA iem, got this one with knowles ED29689 (like etymotic er4), green knowles damper, detachable 2pins 0.78mm cable.
the tri-flanges tips included are not worth it. but with etymotic soft tri-flanges (ER38-18) and ety deep insertion, wow, delicious.


----------



## chinmie

hakuzen said:


> my HiFi BCD has also left and right sides swapped. got it in taobao.
> 
> for single BA iem, got this one with knowles ED29689 (like etymotic er4), green knowles damper, detachable 2pins 0.78mm cable.
> the tri-flanges tips included are not worth it. but with etymotic soft tri-flanges (ER38-18) and ety deep insertion, wow, delicious.



do you have any link?


----------



## hakuzen

chinmie said:


> do you have any link?


sure. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=586997480516


----------



## chinmie

hakuzen said:


> sure. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=586997480516



thanks! by the way, is it using regular 2pin on the er4 2 pin?


----------



## hakuzen

chinmie said:


> thanks! by the way, is it using regular 2pin on the er4 2 pin?


you're welcome. regular 2pin, thanks god (another adapter saved).
there are other manufacturers who do it using mmcx, but this artisan inspired me more confidence.


----------



## AliveNoMore

For what it's worth, I ordered a pair of the Semkarch CNT-1 (yes, the name sounds ridiculous).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 13, 2019)

AliveNoMore said:


> For what it's worth, I ordered a pair of the Semkarch CNT-1 (yes, the name sounds ridiculous).


I hope they sound better with burn in. It has more smoother bass than a KZ but the sound signature at first glance sounds like a KZ. They are cheaply made compared to a KZ too. The cable also sucks just like everyone else says. Lol.

If you don't have a CNT-1, don't bother?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 13, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> I'm not sure I'd think the same at full price tho if I'm being honest... what was it around £80? At £30 it's very very good tho.


The price of the Semkarch CNT-1 was originally $95. A rip off at that price definitely as KZ brings way better value to the iem game.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> If you click on your post number while on that page, you can then copy and past  the link and clicking on that link will take people to your post.


Thank you, I didn't know that. 
When I click on something I want to make into a link a little blue blob appears giving me the option to copy or paste. Nothing happens when I click on the post number!


----------



## dairy

hakuzen said:


> you're welcome. regular 2pin, thanks god (another adapter saved).
> there are other manufacturers who do it using mmcx, but this artisan inspired me more confidence.



Really interested in these and love how they look. Do you know how they sound in comparison to the ER4s?


----------



## BCool

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I hope they sound better with burn in. It has more smoother bass than a KZ but the sound signature at first glance sounds like a KZ. They are cheaply made compared to a KZ too. The cable also sucks just like everyone else says. Lol.
> 
> If you don't have a CNT-1, don't bother?



Am I the only one that doesn't mind the cable? It's already a huge step up from KZ's copper stock cable that I got with the ZS5 and the ear hooks are much nicer that the one that came with the AS10. 

I'd disagree that there's anything about them that looks or feel cheaply made. Don't get me wrong, I'm as much a fan of KZ as anyone else, but these shouldn't be written off


----------



## mbwilson111

BCool said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't mind the cable? It's already a huge step up from KZ's copper stock cable that I got with the ZS5 and the ear hooks are much nicer that the one that came with the AS10.
> 
> I'd disagree that there's anything about them that looks or feel cheaply made. Don't get me wrong, I'm as much a fan of KZ as anyone else, but these shouldn't be written off



I agree. I have no plans to change the cable. on my Semkarch.  The hooks work well and the case is large enough to keep them in the shape that I have set.  I am enjoying them with the gold filters.



LaughMoreDaily said:


> They are cheaply made compared to a KZ too. The cable also sucks just like everyone else says. Lol.
> 
> If you don't have a CNT-1, don't bother?



I will wait for the post in which you declare your love for them.


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> I agree. I have no plans to change the cable. on my Semkarch.  The hooks work well and the case is large enough to keep them in the shape that I have set.  I am enjoying them with the gold filters.



Hi could you compare the DD IEMs: Blon BL-03 vs Semkarch CNT1 vs Toneking Ninetails? Would be interested to hear your impressions.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> Hi could you compare the DD IEMs: Blon BL-03 vs Semkarch CNT1 vs Toneking Ninetails? Would be interested to hear your impressions.




I have not had enough time with the  CNT1 or the Blon to do that yet.  I can say that I like them all.  If someone told me today that I could only keep one of the three, I would keep the NineTails...but that one is the most expensive.

I am sure there are others who can comment.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

BCool said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't mind the cable? It's already a huge step up from KZ's copper stock cable that I got with the ZS5 and the ear hooks are much nicer that the one that came with the AS10.
> 
> I'd disagree that there's anything about them that looks or feel cheaply made. Don't get me wrong, I'm as much a fan of KZ as anyone else, but these shouldn't be written off


Its the same cable you get for $300 on LZ flagship IEMs. It measure 0.7ohm which is decent. Its lightweight and after awhile loosens up fine. I used the cable for like 7-8 months before I went balanced.


----------



## hakuzen

dairy said:


> Really interested in these and love how they look. Do you know how they sound in comparison to the ER4s?


i don't own any ER4. but compared to ER-6i, it stands great, even better. so guess they have done a great work, very near to ER4 (i chose ER4P built) probably.
of course, you don't get the certified measurements (frequency response, accurate sensitivity), accessories, and excellent QC, ety provides.


----------



## HAMS

hakuzen said:


> i don't own any ER4. but compared to ER-6i, it stands great, even better. so guess they have done a great work, very near to ER4 (i chose ER4P built) probably.
> of course, you don't get the certified measurements (frequency response, accurate sensitivity), accessories, and excellent QC, ety provides.



So it's basically er4 clone, for 50 dollars? lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 14, 2019)

BCool said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't mind the cable? It's already a huge step up from KZ's copper stock cable that I got with the ZS5 and the ear hooks are much nicer that the one that came with the AS10.
> 
> I'd disagree that there's anything about them that looks or feel cheaply made. Don't get me wrong, I'm as much a fan of KZ as anyone else, but these shouldn't be written off


Something is wrong with my cable, it's a pain in the neck to use. At least the AS10 cable just hugs your ears. I find the CNT-1 earhooks just don't work... who knows maybe there are other cables that make the CNT-1  sound better?

The CNT-1 sound is nice with the black filters but with the golden ones it seems like a KZ. It does seem to have a more coherent and professional sound than a KZ.

Semkarch shouldn't be written off, but it should be heavily burned in. They even suggest 100-200 hours probably in spite of the people who don't believe in burn in.


----------



## Lohb

Looking for anything new in late 2019 that is :-

a better version of Rock Zircon tonality - single dynamic that is cable down/MMCX
and
a better version of LZa2 tonality -a hybrid that is cable down/MMCX

Both slant towards that "sweet, smooth/rich and warm full-bodied musical" tuning.
Cheers


----------



## Dustry

Tried _NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable MMCX _with my ****
Maybe I am dreaming but this cable makes sound hilariously V-shaped (with an otherwise very flat IEMs that is ****)
I didn't even know that cable can have such a strong effect on sound.
Too bad because it looks cool and is quite light-weight.

On other hand, _KZ 8 Core Copper Silver Mixed Cable MMCX_ is even more light-weight and seems to have no noticeable effect on sound (that is, sound appears to be the same as with heavier 8 core cables that I have tried but dismissed because they are not commute-friendly due to weight).


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Something is wrong with my cable, it's a pain in the neck to use. At least the AS10 cable just hugs your ears. I find the CNT-1 earhooks just don't work... who knows maybe there are other cables that make the CNT-1  sound better?
> 
> The CNT-1 sound is nice with the black filters but with the golden ones it seems like a KZ. It does seem to have a more coherent and professional sound than a KZ.
> 
> Semkarch shouldn't be written off, but it should be heavily burned in. They even suggest 100-200 hours probably in spite of the people who don't believe in burn in.



About the CMT1 ear hooks.... you do realize there is a wire inside and you can bend them so that they do hug your ears.  

I am using M Auvio tips on mine and am getting  comfortable perfect seal but other ears might need other tips.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Aug 14, 2019)

Can we start a petition for Oxford to add Sony's logo next to the definition of "evil"? Because what they have done is that -- pure evil.

Just tried the newly arrived MH755.

How can someone make a pair of earphones that sound so good at that price, and make them with an F-cable that is too short to be used anywhere without an extension? What sick, twisted mind came up with this? Is this some kind of social experiment by Sony? The only way this could've been more evil is if MH755's cable ended with a proprietary connector, and only Sony sold compatible extension cables, $100 each, or something like that.

Seriously, though. These sound great to me: pretty well balanced sound with almost nothing missing, except for perhaps maybe a bit of the lower sub-bass (which is missing from a lot/most of earphones anyway) and a bit of sparkle in the upper end. Also, the mids are rather forward so at times they can be a little shouty. Still, for $7, the sound coming from these is nothing short of a miracle.

However, I'm not at all convinced of the existence of the "burn-in" phenomenon, or, to be more precise, that it leads to any audible change, so I doubt the mids will "calm down" with time.

Nonetheless, like I said, these are still a ridiculous bargain, their price/performance ratio is off the charts.


----------



## Wiljen

Tri Audio i4 deserves a look - review is up on my blog and here 


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews


----------



## crabdog

The BLON BL-03 is one of the better budget IEMs I've heard in a while but I had to use a different cable to make it fit.
https://primeaudio.org/blon-bl-03-review/


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 14, 2019)

crabdog said:


> The BLON BL-03 is one of the better budget IEMs I've heard in a while but I had to use a different cable to make it fit.
> https://primeaudio.org/blon-bl-03-review/


Yes, I agree. I got great results with a TRN 16 core cable. They are also very tip-dependent. I am using large Spinfits. I liked your review, it does come to similar conclusions to mine!


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> The BLON BL-03 is one of the better budget IEMs I've heard in a while but I had to use a different cable to make it fit.
> https://primeaudio.org/blon-bl-03-review/


how dare you, i used your Primaudioreview code


----------



## islubio

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I agree. I got great results with a TRN 16 core cable. They are also very tip-dependent. I am using large Spinfits.



How does the i4 compare to these?


----------



## Nimweth

islubio said:


> How does the i4 compare to these?


You can find my review of the BLON BL-03 here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1692


----------



## harry501501

I may have done the CNT-1 a bit of an injustice before, it's actually quite an addictive sound. I first thought the bass was a bit 'hard', but I'm hearing bass notes in popular songs a lot clearer and some for the very first time. 

Btw, I think I found it's long lost twin... the Monoprice MP80 (also comes with a filter system... but they don't fit one another).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 14, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> I may have done the CNT-1 a bit of an injustice before, it's actually quite an addictive sound. Btw, I think I found it's long lost twin... the Monoprice MP80 (also comes with a filter system... but they don't fit one another).



It's getting funny seeing the "twins" from the different companies using the same birthing factories.


----------



## HungryPanda

They look a bit like my Magaosi K3 Pro's which also have nozzle filters:


----------



## harry501501

K3's have punched couple air holes in them but yeah they definitely seem identical. Even the cable is similar to the MP80.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 14, 2019)

MP80 ($82.24): https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=27276


----------



## harry501501

Don't know if anyone knows much about these are they are pretty old (like 2012 lol). Got them USED for £4.99 with box and all accessories from eBay... Phonak Audéo Perfect Bass Earphones 012 Black. Got myself a wee bargain. Actually sounds a bit like the CNT-1, just bass is a bit looser (but deeper) so it loses a bit of resolution in comparison. Maybe closer to the Moondrop Crescent? Quite cool looking. Nozzle is tiny so finally can use the foams i got with my Brainwavz B150/200


----------



## harry501501

LaughMoreDaily said:


> MP80 ($82.24): https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=27276



I got them NEW ages ago from Amazon UK for £19.99. Few days later they went straight back up to £90. Wasn't even sales lol


----------



## lgcubana

LaughMoreDaily said:


> MP80 ($82.24): https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=27276


They go on sale periodically, for $60 USD


----------



## HAMS

harry501501 said:


> Don't know if anyone knows much about these are they are pretty old (like 2012 lol). Got them USED for £4.99 with box and all accessories from eBay... Phonak Audéo Perfect Bass Earphones 012 Black. Got myself a wee bargain. Actually sounds a bit like the CNT-1, just bass is a bit looser (but deeper) so it loses a bit of resolution in comparison. Maybe closer to the Moondrop Crescent? Quite cool looking. Nozzle is tiny so finally can use the foams i got with my Brainwavz B150/200



This is my favourite IEM for along time, still have it with replaceable pin mod. You can get a pretty close to diffuse field sound with grey filter.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 14, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> They go on sale periodically, for $60 USD


Is the Monoprice MP80 still a necessary buy if we own its semi-twin the Semkarch CNT-1?


----------



## zazaboy

@hakuzen how do you order from taobao .. do you know how to order from there maybe you know a good forwarder .. which orders it from there? any suggestions wanna try the iem


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is the Monoprice MP80 still a necessary buy if we own its semi-twin the Semkarch CNT-1?



Nothing is a necessary buy.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 14, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Nothing is a necessary buy.


Sure it is, if the reviews are good.
I am a Head-Fi-A-Holic! 

Except for Monoprice headphones. Why support a company turning every OEM product into their own when I can support a real audio company that only makes earphones?


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 15, 2019)

AliveNoMore said:


> Can we start a petition for Oxford to add Sony's logo next to the definition of "evil"? Because what they have done is that -- pure evil.
> 
> Just tried the newly arrived MH755.
> 
> ...



I like my MH755s too but find the J cable a pain to use. I think the MH755 was originally bundled for use with Bluetooth recievers like Sony SBH20, SBH50, and SBH52, so that explains the short cable. I've resorted to using an extension cable for now, cause I ain't too hands on like some of our friends here who recabled or added an MMCX connector to their MH755s.
It is great sound for the price of a Starbucks coffee, I like the harman tuning and the tonality of instruments.
Not sure if Sony came up with the tuning by fluke, but if they added a proper (detachable) cable, they would be swimming in cash lol.


----------



## Broquen

This is true. I got them quite some years ago with SBH50.


----------



## blissonic

Dani157 said:


> I am expecting my CNT anytime now as it has landed in my country. Will post my impressions for your scenario as I do own a BT20s. Currently, I'm using Tennmak Trio (red filters)+BT20S+Hybrid Silicone knockoffs as my traveling+gym setup and it sounds simply oomphtastic!
> 
> I intend to use CNT as a backup to my incoming VS7.


 Me also pulled the trigger and ordered them today .Excited to try them.


----------



## harry501501

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is the Monoprice MP80 still a necessary buy if we own its semi-twin the Semkarch CNT-1?



Not in my opinion. It's very well built but not as comfy even tho near identical. Not sure what it's called (if anything) but when I move my head either up or down it's like it adds pressure and the sound becomes 'muddy'(?). I get the same with the Audiosense AS20. I use it with foams or small silicons to alleviate that. Sound wise the MP80 has bit more weight (even firmer) and closer to neutral, depends on filter. Def brighter which gives tiny bit more detail. I much prefer the CNT-1. Unless you get a good deal like i did I wouldn't pay more than £25


----------



## harry501501

I got the SHE7050... bit brighter sounding than the 755 but easy to like. I got the very manly multi coloured ones... didn't think they'd be even brighter in appearance than the pics on Amazon lol. All I need now is a pink DAP


----------



## BadReligionPunk

harry501501 said:


> I got the SHE7050... bit brighter sounding than the 755 but easy to like. I got the very manly multi coloured ones... didn't think they'd be even brighter in appearance than the pics on Amazon lol. All I need now is a pink DAP


----------



## archdawg (Aug 17, 2019)

Picked up these guys from the post office this morning - the IEM version of the Music Maker / Toneking Tomahawk MrZ (single DD - there's also an earbud version that attracted some pretty positive reviews a while ago).





First impressions out-of-the-box: mighty strong bass, sub and up, pretty loose though with significant bleed into the mids; gotta give them the usual 100+ hours of burn-in and see if that helps to tighten things up a bit.
One thing though that immediately struck me were the highs, especially cymbals sound like the real thing through those critters, beautifully detailed, neither sharp nor splashy, WAY more natural tonally than through any of my sub 50€ phones (xy KZs, Tin T2, MD Crescent, ...), but more in line with my higher end phones - color me impressed.
I have a bit of a hunch that the folks at Toneking just glued the upper part of the shell (with the nozzle) over the earbud versions without any further tuning. That might explain the loose bass a bit but OTOH can be taken care of pretty easily ... time will tell.


----------



## TLDRonin

baskingshark said:


> Not sure if Sony came up with the tuning by fluke, but if they added a proper (detachable) cable, they would be swimming in cash lol.


Considering how many good IEMs they've made, I wouldn't consider it a fluke


----------



## gazpl

BadReligionPunk said:


>


Slightly OT.

I got this player (8GB black) over 10 years ago and just came back from the gym with it. If it ever dies im going to be very sad. Been looking for backup/replace but nothing comes close in terms of sq/formfactor/software (rockbox).

Back to topic
It drives my nicehck n3 pretty well and with some eq i love them more and more. Just need some better tips, stock don't hold em well during heavy workout


----------



## crabdog

Another good budget Chi-Fi IEM. My thoughts on the TRI I4.
https://primeaudio.org/tri-i4-earphones-review/


----------



## harry501501

BadReligionPunk said:


>



Fabulous, thanks



archdawg said:


> Picked up these guys from the post office this morning - the IEM version of the Music Maker / Toneking Tomahawk MrZ (single DD - there's also an earbud version that attracted some pretty positive reviews a while ago).



Love the branding on the back


----------



## FastAndClean

crabdog said:


> Another good budget Chi-Fi IEM. My thoughts on the TRI I4.
> https://primeaudio.org/tri-i4-earphones-review/


i am blocking the vent, that is for sure


----------



## ilmothedude

I'm spending my third day with **** **** and I'm very impressed with these iems! Sound is surprisingly neutral. Amazing depth of soundstage and great imaging, sounds nicely 3D. I was a bit worried about quality because I had read a lot of quality control issues, sound balance issues, rattling drivers, loose connectors and such, but luckily my pair is completely fine. Sound seems to be improved upon burn-in. **** is my first iem using balanced armature drivers and I'm really amazed of how fast and detailed midrange is. I know **** is intended to be used cables down, and usually I prefer this way too, but I think **** sounds better worn cable over ear. I guess it's because of front vents, sound is pretty similiar worn either way ie sound isn't muddy or boomy, but I just think there's better air in soundstage when used cable over ear. I use wide bore tips (generic ones that come with most iems, but strangely not with ****). Those **** red tips are horrible, black tips are good but they're not wide bore. **** is a great bargain, I can't believe their price/sound ratio!


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Blon BL-03 is up on my blog and will be up on Head-Fi shortly. I liked how they sound a lot but they have some fit issues. The unique 2-pin connector may also be a deal-breaker for some.


----------



## citral23

ilmothedude said:


> I'm spending my third day with **** **** and I'm very impressed with these iems! Sound is surprisingly neutral. Amazing depth of soundstage and great imaging, sounds nicely 3D. I was a bit worried about quality because I had read a lot of quality control issues, sound balance issues, rattling drivers, loose connectors and such, but luckily my pair is completely fine. Sound seems to be improved upon burn-in. **** is my first iem using balanced armature drivers and I'm really amazed of how fast and detailed midrange is. I know **** is intended to be used cables down, and usually I prefer this way too, but I think **** sounds better worn cable over ear. I guess it's because of front vents, sound is pretty similiar worn either way ie sound isn't muddy or boomy, but I just think there's better air in soundstage when used cable over ear. I use wide bore tips (generic ones that come with most iems, but strangely not with ****). Those **** red tips are horrible, black tips are good but they're not wide bore. **** is a great bargain, I can't believe their price/sound ratio!



I think they sound horribly off. No saxophone in the whole world sounds that plastic, even plastic ones.

On top of that the whole mids and treble are completely veiled. Bass is very overdone, and boomy.

The **** sucks really bad.


----------



## ilmothedude

citral23 said:


> I think they sound horribly off. No saxophone in the whole world sounds that plastic, even plastic ones.
> 
> On top of that the whole mids and treble are completely veiled. Bass is very overdone, and boomy.
> 
> The **** sucks really bad.


Are you sure your **** isn't defective? To my ears **** is not very bassy iem, bass is not boomy and is well controlled. Not questioning your opinion but just wondering.


----------



## RenoGu

Looking for some quick suggestion, in the past I tried IEM's and it seemed very uncomfortable  for me. Long story short I decided to give it a second try. I order myself some cca c10's. Same stuff even thought I like the sound my left ear hurts, will try some memory foam to see if I get one that fits me well. Any suggestions? It seems that actually the entrance of the ear canal is what hurts. 

Any way I really liked the sound of the c10,  I own grados and I am very used to that sound. I want to buy a second cheap pair of IEM to complement the c10 with a different sound signature before getting deep into more expensive stuff. I was looking into KZ ZSN, zs4, moondrop crescent, trn v80's, final audio, open to whatever just something that sound different to the c10's. I have been all that looking into what to buy and I cant seem to decide.

I will appreciate any suggestions of something around the $30 mark to give a try?


----------



## flamesofarctica

Rene Gutierrez said:


> Looking for some quick suggestion, in the past I tried IEM's and it seemed very uncomfortable  for me. Long story short I decided to give it a second try. I order myself some cca c10's. Same stuff even thought I like the sound my left ear hurts, will try some memory foam to see if I get one that fits me well. Any suggestions? It seems that actually the entrance of the ear canal is what hurts.
> 
> Any way I really liked the sound of the c10,  I own grados and I am very used to that sound. I want to buy a second cheap pair of IEM to complement the c10 with a different sound signature before getting deep into more expensive stuff. I was looking into KZ ZSN, zs4, moondrop crescent, trn v80's, final audio, open to whatever just something that sound different to the c10's. I have been all that looking into what to buy and I cant seem to decide.
> 
> I will appreciate any suggestions of something around the $30 mark to give a try?



If it hurts there's a reason. Angle, tips or ears... what I'd say is, if they continue to hurt, and you don't have an ear infection or something,  trust your ears and don't force yourself to use them.

I'm sure there are plenty on here who can give better advice than I can on fitting iems correctly for comfort and seal, and on different tips to try to improve comfort.

You could also try some that are worn down where there is nothing forcing a particular angle, to see if that is more comfortable.

If you find you just plain don't get on with in-ears (I'm not keen, I actually don't like the isolation) there are always old fashioned earbuds. Some good stuff out in recent years - maybe see you here one day...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/


----------



## Slater (Aug 18, 2019)

Rene Gutierrez said:


> Looking for some quick suggestion, in the past I tried IEM's and it seemed very uncomfortable  for me. Long story short I decided to give it a second try. I order myself some cca c10's. Same stuff even thought I like the sound my left ear hurts, will try some memory foam to see if I get one that fits me well. Any suggestions? It seems that actually the entrance of the ear canal is what hurts.



You could be using tips that are way too large. Try the next size down in tips. Or even 2 sizes down in tips. They should insert easily and comfortably; you shouldn’t have to force them in.

Also, make sure you’re wearing the right and left sides properly:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3086#post-15098064

Finally, make sure you are wearing them with the proper orientation.



Correct:





Not correct:


----------



## baskingshark

ilmothedude said:


> I'm spending my third day with **** **** and I'm very impressed with these iems! Sound is surprisingly neutral. Amazing depth of soundstage and great imaging, sounds nicely 3D. I was a bit worried about quality because I had read a lot of quality control issues, sound balance issues, rattling drivers, loose connectors and such, but luckily my pair is completely fine. Sound seems to be improved upon burn-in. **** is my first iem using balanced armature drivers and I'm really amazed of how fast and detailed midrange is. I know **** is intended to be used cables down, and usually I prefer this way too, but I think **** sounds better worn cable over ear. I guess it's because of front vents, sound is pretty similiar worn either way ie sound isn't muddy or boomy, but I just think there's better air in soundstage when used cable over ear. I use wide bore tips (generic ones that come with most iems, but strangely not with ****). Those **** red tips are horrible, black tips are good but they're not wide bore. **** is a great bargain, I can't believe their price/sound ratio!



**** is one of my favourite IEMs too. It definitely scales up better for soundstage/details/treble if you use an amp. In fact I liked it so much I bought 2 before the sellers increased the price to today's ~ $27ish USD.

My only small issue with it is that certain orchestral instruments like winds/brass/string instruments may have a slightly inaccurate timbre, as what @citral23 said above. My take is if you are not listening to orchestral or classical pieces, it is a very very capable IEM for the pricepoint, great for other genres like EDM or pop or rock, YMMV. Well most of us that are down this rabbit hole have a stash of different IEMs for different music genres and occasions anyway lol.


----------



## HAMS

Rene Gutierrez said:


> Looking for some quick suggestion, in the past I tried IEM's and it seemed very uncomfortable  for me. Long story short I decided to give it a second try. I order myself some cca c10's. Same stuff even thought I like the sound my left ear hurts, will try some memory foam to see if I get one that fits me well. Any suggestions? It seems that actually the entrance of the ear canal is what hurts.
> 
> Any way I really liked the sound of the c10,  I own grados and I am very used to that sound. I want to buy a second cheap pair of IEM to complement the c10 with a different sound signature before getting deep into more expensive stuff. I was looking into KZ ZSN, zs4, moondrop crescent, trn v80's, final audio, open to whatever just something that sound different to the c10's. I have been all that looking into what to buy and I cant seem to decide.
> 
> I will appreciate any suggestions of something around the $30 mark to give a try?



Don't get KZ if size might be the problem. And use softer tips maybe.


----------



## RenoGu

Thank you for the pictures, actually I am looking at the mirror to se if I am putting it correctly. To be honest I think is my left ear that has some differences to my right, I will try with foams of different sizes and some silicon tri flanged. I do not want to give up just yet.

As for the second pair, yes I was thinking about that , the design on the KZ that I am looking to buy and AC 10 are almost exactly the same if not the same. I will look for some other design just to see if that is the problem.


----------



## citral23 (Aug 18, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> **** is one of my favourite IEMs too. It definitely scales up better for soundstage/details/treble if you use an amp. In fact I liked it so much I bought 2 before the sellers increased the price to today's ~ $27ish USD.
> 
> My only small issue with it is that certain orchestral instruments like winds/brass/string instruments may have a slightly inaccurate timbre, as what @citral23 said above. My take is if you are not listening to orchestral or classical pieces, it is a very very capable IEM for the pricepoint, great for other genres like EDM or pop or rock, YMMV. Well most of us that are down this rabbit hole have a stash of different IEMs for different music genres and occasions anyway lol.



Yes that pretty much nails it. I think overhyped is clearly appropriate for that one, if it's a niche that only works with some instruments, and has some qualities for the price "but" (and having weird tonality is not a small "but") I don't think it has anything to do in a BEST thread 

Maybe look for crescent at that price in straight down fit, that would work for many more people and genres.


----------



## ilmothedude

citral23 said:


> Yes that pretty much nails it. I think overhyped is clearly appropriate for that one, if it's a niche that only works with some instruments, and has some qualities for the price "but" (and having weird tonality is not a small "but") I don't think it has anything to do in a BEST thread
> 
> Maybe look for crescent at that price in straight down fit, that would work for many more people and genres.


Yeah, did some comparing with my better phones, and indeed timbre is somehow strange... Works with many genres but orchestral music isn't that enchanting. I still like them though because of that soundstage and separation, with less instrumentally demanding music.


----------



## darmanastartes

Rene Gutierrez said:


> Looking for some quick suggestion, in the past I tried IEM's and it seemed very uncomfortable  for me. Long story short I decided to give it a second try. I order myself some cca c10's. Same stuff even thought I like the sound my left ear hurts, will try some memory foam to see if I get one that fits me well. Any suggestions? It seems that actually the entrance of the ear canal is what hurts.
> 
> Any way I really liked the sound of the c10,  I own grados and I am very used to that sound. I want to buy a second cheap pair of IEM to complement the c10 with a different sound signature before getting deep into more expensive stuff. I was looking into KZ ZSN, zs4, moondrop crescent, trn v80's, final audio, open to whatever just something that sound different to the c10's. I have been all that looking into what to buy and I cant seem to decide.
> 
> I will appreciate any suggestions of something around the $30 mark to give a try?





flamesofarctica said:


> If it hurts there's a reason. Angle, tips or ears... what I'd say is, if they continue to hurt, and you don't have an ear infection or something,  trust your ears and don't force yourself to use them.
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty on here who can give better advice than I can on fitting iems correctly for comfort and seal, and on different tips to try to improve comfort.
> 
> ...



The CCA-C10 nozzle is at an odd angle relative to the housing body. Have you tried Spinfit tips?


----------



## martiniCZ

ilmothedude said:


> Yeah, did some comparing with my better phones, and indeed timbre is somehow strange... Works with many genres but orchestral music isn't that enchanting. I still like them though because of that soundstage and separation, with less instrumentally demanding music.


For me **** is just good for some very synthetic music (electronics, or some pop), I'd be afraid to recommend it to someone without listening to it. I do not agree that they would have some extra soundstage, because completely lacking the rear vent hole (holes are there only for decoration). If anyone likes them, I wish him, I admit that sometimes I also feel a hint of magic, but they just don't belong to my favorites


----------



## RenoGu

darmanastartes said:


> The CCA-C10 nozzle is at an odd angle relative to the housing body. Have you tried Spinfit tips?


I have not, but will certainly try them. Yesterday I just ordered some different types of amazon to see if something fits.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I had to resort to in between sizes on my c10. I usually use M spiral dots, but had to go down to small-medium to get them to seal right without discomfort. It may be an option. Also don't sleep on flip tips. You might be able to flip a tip you already have and get a good result.


----------



## paulindss

With the right cable they are quite a looker

I am loving these, i think i should make a comparision with the Kanas. But i just don't bother, i am simply enjoying it because i can't take it out of the ears. Wonderful. Forget about nicehck ep10, these are completely on another league.

Bass is INCREDIBLY dynamic. Decay is natural/slow-ish, but they are wonderful. A lil bit of mid bass bleed. But i am being very critical, i would put these on a higher value than they cost. And they aren't exactly cheap. Stock cable and tips are useless IMO.

They are warm, mid's aren't recessed, the soundstage is above average and they don't offer any sibilance. There is a nice sparkle.

What catches me up most is the airyness and macrodynamics.


----------



## lgcubana

paulindss said:


> With the right cable they are quite a looker
> 
> I am loving these, i think i should make a comparision with the Kanas. But i just don't bother, i am simply enjoying it because i can't take it out of the ears. Wonderful. Forget about nicehck ep10, these are completely on another league.
> 
> ...


For those of us (or just me) that are not well versed in everything IEM, what is the make and model ?


----------



## paulindss

lgcubana said:


> For those of us (or just me) that are not well versed in everything IEM, what is the make and model ?



Sorry, it's the Blon BL-03. Recently launched.


----------



## FastAndClean

paulindss said:


> With the right cable they are quite a looker
> 
> I am loving these, i think i should make a comparision with the Kanas. But i just don't bother, i am simply enjoying it because i can't take it out of the ears. Wonderful. Forget about nicehck ep10, these are completely on another league.
> 
> ...


i will wait for your comparison with the Kanas


----------



## 1clearhead

Rene Gutierrez said:


> Looking for some quick suggestion, in the past I tried IEM's and it seemed very uncomfortable  for me. Long story short I decided to give it a second try. I order myself some cca c10's. Same stuff even thought I like the sound my left ear hurts, will try some memory foam to see if I get one that fits me well. Any suggestions? It seems that actually the entrance of the ear canal is what hurts.
> 
> Any way I really liked the sound of the c10,  I own grados and I am very used to that sound. I want to buy a second cheap pair of IEM to complement the c10 with a different sound signature before getting deep into more expensive stuff. I was looking into KZ ZSN, zs4, moondrop crescent, trn v80's, final audio, open to whatever just something that sound different to the c10's. I have been all that looking into what to buy and I cant seem to decide.
> 
> I will appreciate any suggestions of something around the $30 mark to give a try?


KZ ZSN PRO will fit the bill perfectly!


----------



## RenoGu

1clearhead said:


> KZ ZSN PRO will fit the bill perfectly!


I ordered ones last night


----------



## jant71

What I don't understand about **** is why not release an improved version of the ****. Seems half the other brands release "SD' version or PRO version or "MKII" or "LTD" etc. or just one. It is a cheap phone really with so-so quality control. Not gonna argue about what it does right or wrong except that it is polarizing for sure. A $69 or $79 serious follow with better tuning/QC/drivers would be interesting. **** would seem one of the more obvious candidates for a better follow up model. That one would also be more worthy of the arguments than a now low to mid $20's in-ear.


----------



## Nimweth

paulindss said:


> With the right cable they are quite a looker
> 
> I am loving these, i think i should make a comparision with the Kanas. But i just don't bother, i am simply enjoying it because i can't take it out of the ears. Wonderful. Forget about nicehck ep10, these are completely on another league.
> 
> ...


I feel the same, they are my current favourite. I have a similar TRN cable on them, but it is silver coloured and looks great as well as sounding great! The dynamic range ion them is wonderful.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NiceHCK is out of stock on the Semkarch CNT-1. I have a feeling it has been discontinued.


----------



## Veyska

darmanastartes said:


> The CCA-C10 nozzle is at an odd angle relative to the housing body. Have you tried Spinfit tips?





Rene Gutierrez said:


> I have not, but will certainly try them. Yesterday I just ordered some different types of amazon to see if something fits.


I didn't have any comfort issues with the stock Starlines, but the Spinfits I got with a different set of IEMs helped with the fit.  C10 was *just* heavier enough compared to the ZSN that it felt a little precariously balanced with the Starlines, but the extra bit of length and the greater flexibility of the Spinfits fixed that for me.


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm glad I bit the bullet and ordered my Semkarch when I did then. Has anyone heard both the Semkarch and the Blon BL03s? I already have the Blon and I am wondering what to expect from the Semkarch.


----------



## TheVortex

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm glad I bit the bullet and ordered my Semkarch when I did then. Has anyone heard both the Semkarch and the Blon BL03s? I already have the Blon and I am wondering what to expect from the Semkarch.



I have both on the way so I can give you my impressions when they arrive.


----------



## Tonymac136

Ah, the Semkarch will hopefully be here for me too by then. You won't be disappointed by the Blons I am sure. I love mine. They also respond very well to being on the end of an amplifier.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> Ah, the Semkarch will hopefully be here for me too by then. You won't be disappointed by the Blons I am sure. I love mine. They also respond very well to being on the end of an amplifier.


That's right. They come to life with my Fiio A5!


----------



## theresanarc

Got my Sony MH755s from eBay through xirui_01 and they sound fine but the cord is a joke. No way is this an official Sony product, I'm not just saying that because it's a j-cable but because the length is barely long enough to go from my head to the side of my laptop unless I lean forward in the chair. No way I'd use these on the bus they'd come out constantly. 

Speaking of the bus, anything that has the isolation of KZ-ZS4s but without that thing that sticks out on top which causes a tonne of pain in my ear? I can only wear those for 10-20 minutes, the fit makes a nice vacuum seal unlike my other KZs but it's so uncomfortable because of that part that sticks out on top.


----------



## MrMajony

theresanarc said:


> Got my Sony MH755s from eBay through xirui_01 and they sound fine but the cord is a joke. No way is this an official Sony product, I'm not just saying that because it's a j-cable but because the length is barely long enough to go from my head to the side of my laptop unless I lean forward in the chair. No way I'd use these on the bus they'd come out constantly.
> 
> Speaking of the bus, anything that has the isolation of KZ-ZS4s but without that thing that sticks out on top which causes a tonne of pain in my ear? I can only wear those for 10-20 minutes, the fit makes a nice vacuum seal unlike my other KZs but it's so uncomfortable because of that part that sticks out on top.


For sound insulation you can consider the Audiosense t180, I can not hear anything when I wear them and they are very very small and comfortable, although the sound is very neutral


----------



## Slater

theresanarc said:


> Got my Sony MH755s from eBay through xirui_01 and they sound fine but the cord is a joke. No way is this an official Sony product, I'm not just saying that because it's a j-cable but because the length is barely long enough to go from my head to the side of my laptop unless I lean forward in the chair.



The Sony MH755 were originally included with a Sony Bluetooth receiver module, meant to be clipped to your shirt or collar. That’s why the cable is so short.


----------



## mbwilson111

theresanarc said:


> Got my Sony MH755s from eBay through xirui_01 and they sound fine but the cord is a joke. No way is this an official Sony product, I'm not just saying that because it's a j-cable but because the length is barely long enough to go from my head to the side of my laptop unless I lean forward in the chair. No way I'd use these on the bus they'd come out constantly.



Most people are either recabling them or using a short extension lead.

Check out the thread for them.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...5-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-13#post-14907468


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 21, 2019)

gourab1995 said:


> Bcd x10 or sony mh 755 any votes/recommendations?



I have mh755 too . both varies on the type of equipment. . The mh755 sounds better in itself with some Eq or sound processing applied ( eg. smartphones)
I find the bcd x10 technically  more capable..and more consistent with all devices.. it gives the same good sound quality on all my devices.


----------



## baskingshark

SweetEars said:


> I have mh755 too . both varies on the type of equipment. . The mh755 sounds better in itself with some Eq or sound processing applied ( eg. smartphones)
> I find the bcd x10 technically  more capable..and more consistent with all devices.. it gives the same good sound quality on all my devices.



The reviews of BCD X10 are quite stellar, but how's the QC/build quality for the BCD X10? I seen forum reports that there is occasional channel imbalance or polarity issues?


----------



## SweetEars

baskingshark said:


> The reviews of BCD X10 are quite stellar, but how's the QC/build quality for the BCD X10? I seen forum reports that there is occasional channel imbalance or polarity issues?


  I had  once an imbalance issue... but it corrected itself..

Build quality is not worst but not good either..but the wire connection seems sturdy.. the shell is of light material...overall its decent but not stellar.

reviews of BCD seems to be minimal may I know the links to the reviews?


----------



## baskingshark

SweetEars said:


> I had  once an imbalance issue... but it corrected itself..
> 
> Build quality is not worst but not good either..but the wire connection seems sturdy.. the shell is of light material...overall its decent but not stellar.
> 
> reviews of BCD seems to be minimal may I know the links to the reviews?



Thanks for the reply. The impressions/reviews on BCD X10 are mostly ad hoc ones in the headfi forums and youtube. Not many formal posted reviews though.
I'm quite happy with the MH755 for now, might get the BCD X10 if it drops down to the same price as the MH755.


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 21, 2019)

_delete......._


----------



## SweetEars

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the reply. The impressions/reviews on BCD X10 are mostly ad hoc ones in the headfi forums and youtube. Not many formal posted reviews though.
> I'm quite happy with the MH755 for now, might get the BCD X10 if it drops down to the same price as the MH755.



if u order directly from Taobao its USD $10.. I got it at that price..


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 22, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the reply. The impressions/reviews on BCD X10 are mostly ad hoc ones in the headfi forums and youtube. Not many formal posted reviews though.
> I'm quite happy with the MH755 for now, might get the BCD X10 if it drops down to the same price as the MH755.


_Soundstage Depth = BCD = Mh755
Soundstage size = BCD < Mh755
Soundstage type : BCD Front forward / enveloping , mh755 =  Back of head/ enveloping
Timbre : BCD> Mh755
Treble = BCD < Mh755
Bass = BCD > Mh755
Mids = BCD < Mh755
Vocals = BCD < Mh755
Layering = BCD > Mh755
Clarity = BCD = Mh755
Transparency = BCD > Mh755
Articulation = BCD >  Mh755
Separation= BCD = Mh755
Musicality = BCD = Mh755
Airiness = BCD = Mh755
Holography = BCD > Mh755_


----------



## SweetEars

I made a comparison above... u can decide if u want to get it...


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 22, 2019)

Between BCD vs MH 755

Vocals  and upper mids treble have more energy in MH755
Treble is more fluid on mH755
Bass is more articulated and enjoyable on BCD
Sound stage is  enjoyable on both despite being different
Articulation is more enjoyable on BCD
Musicality is the same on both
Layering is better in BCD


----------



## BadReligionPunk

SweetEars said:


> Between BCD vs MH 755
> 
> Vocals  and upper mids treble have more energy in MH755
> Treble is more fluid on mH755
> ...



But how does this sound on BCD?


----------



## SweetEars

BadReligionPunk said:


> But how does this sound on BCD?



I will try later and let u know


----------



## HungryPanda

what a songwriter, I think she outdoes the Shaggs


----------



## Tamirci

I recommend Tenhz **** to anyone who wants clarity, stage and neutralness of sound.

Listening its sound with that sub 20$ made me regret my KZ days :/


----------



## BadReligionPunk

HungryPanda said:


> what a songwriter, I think she outdoes the Shaggs



She is phenomenal. The wife and I happened upon her like a decade ago, and were immediately drawn to her.


----------



## SweetEars

Tamirci said:


> I recommend Tenhz **** to anyone who wants clarity, stage and neutralness of sound.
> 
> Listening its sound with that sub 20$ made me regret my KZ days :/



More details please reviews links?


----------



## Tamirci

SweetEars said:


> More details please reviews links?


I didnt review yet. There are various reviews online. But before reading them you can ask me anything you wanna know about this marvels.


----------



## Nimweth

SweetEars said:


> if u order directly from Taobao its USD $10.. I got it at that price..


ED9 is a contender at these prices.


----------



## SuperLuigi (Aug 23, 2019)

Tamirci said:


> I recommend Tenhz **** to anyone who wants clarity, stage and neutralness of sound.
> 
> Listening its sound with that sub 20$ made me regret my KZ days :/



When i google "Tenhz ****" I get links for the tenhz p4.  I feel like i'm missing somewhere here or google is finally failing me.


----------



## SweetEars

Tamirci said:


> I recommend Tenhz **** to anyone who wants clarity, stage and neutralness of sound.
> 
> Listening its sound with that sub 20$ made me regret my KZ days :/


i have similar sentiments as u . after getting th MH755 and BCD i wondered why i spent 3x more on KZ Iems.. KZs have a flaw as in after a while their sound signatures lose quality


----------



## SweetEars (Aug 23, 2019)

In music by A.R. Rahman the BCD has better articulation and roundness and timbre  but MH 755 has a better fluid sound but thinner and crisper  . both equally enjoyable...


----------



## Tonymac136

KZ will always hold a place dear to me. The ZS10 were the first pair of budget IEMs I'd bought in years (I've always been a bit of a Sennheiser fanboy) and comparing them to my IE60s was an eye opener. On the right piece of music at the right time they run rings around my Senns. 

Cue much monies spent and tomorrow IEMs number 6 and 7 will appear all being well. And now I've just seen Blon BL01 listed on AliExpress. Hmm.


----------



## ilmothedude

Hifi dap maker Xuelin has released their first (I believe) iem:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=599818629618
I think it's currently available only from taobao. I'd be keen to try Xuelin iem since I have Xuelin dap but ordering from taobao seems difficult as I don't understand chinese.


----------



## SweetEars

ilmothedude said:


> Hifi dap maker Xuelin has released their first (I believe) iem:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=599818629618
> I think it's currently available only from taobao. I'd be keen to try Xuelin iem since I have Xuelin dap but ordering from taobao seems difficult as I don't understand chinese.



Use google chrome ( Translated page)  and try following this guide to order from Taobao

https://zula.sg/taobao-english-guide/


----------



## Tamirci

SweetEars said:


> In music by A.R. Rahman the BCD has better articulation and roundness and timbre  but MH 755 has a better fluid sound but thinner and crisper  . both equally enjoyable...




Well sounds like the liquid the track has  Crisp too. But drums are a bit strong in the beginning. When the guitar came in the drums calmed down and escorted them playing in the tone..And the birds were always chipping ☺️


----------



## ilmothedude

SweetEars said:


> Use google chrome ( Translated page)  and try following this guide to order from Taobao
> 
> https://zula.sg/taobao-english-guide/


I tried but it seems that item can't be delivered to where I live. I guess I have to wait till it's on more international web shops.


----------



## SweetEars

Tamirci said:


> Well sounds like the liquid the track has  Crisp too. But drums are a bit strong in the beginning. When the guitar came in the drums calmed down and escorted them playing in the tone..And the birds were always chipping ☺️


well i always use this track to test for musicality... on the BCD the notes that drop from high to low and low to high give an excellent sense of musicality with the depth  forward back articulation  on the MH755 its less pronounced but the liquid fluidity and the base and crisp in treble and transparency in mids makes it somehow just as enjoyable


----------



## SweetEars

ilmothedude said:


> I tried but it seems that item can't be delivered to where I live. I guess I have to wait till it's on more international web shops.


Where do u live?...pm i can try to help u in delivery since taobao delivers to my place


----------



## MrMajony (Aug 23, 2019)

What does this song sound like in ****?


----------



## ilmothedude

SweetEars said:


> Where do u live?...pm i can try to help u in delivery since taobao delivers to my place


I live in Finland. Thanks for offer but I don't wanna bother you and I guess I really don't need new iem right now, as I just bought ****. I'm still keeping eye on that Xuelin iem if someday it becomes more easily available for me.


----------



## ozziecook (Aug 23, 2019)

By the way, can I recommend NiceHNK NX7 if you like intense detail (I don't normally) and great separation. Amazing for the price.
They can be on the colder/neutral side, but with a warm source and amp they can be tweaked. The vocals are beautifully clear and close. Highs are edgy/hot on some tracks at times
but that's what you tend to get with detailed IEMs.
They fit into my collection well with my warmer, bassier stuff.


----------



## Tamirci

These tips were good for my KZ history and love of shouty music but destoyed ****'s fragile yet detailed and calm nature  Thus I recommend Mandarin tips only if your iem sound preferance ain't so. 
 delicate..


----------



## SweetEars

Tamirci said:


> These tips were good for my KZ history and love of shouty music but destoyed ****'s fragile yet detailed and calm nature  Thus I recommend Mandarin tips only if your iem sound preferance ain't so.  delicate..



They kind of look different, do mind describing them ? Do they have some kind of foam in between?
In which iem did u get them with


----------



## Tonymac136

SweetEars said:


> They kind of look different, do mind describing them ? Do they have some kind of foam in between?
> In which iem did u get them with


They're Symbio Mandarins. They are a hybrid of foam inner and silicone outer. Not tried them but I think I might soon.


----------



## Tamirci

SweetEars said:


> They kind of look different, do mind describing them ? Do they have some kind of foam in between?
> In which iem did u get them with



Yeah they are different.

 
I got them around my Zsn and As16 times. They were fantastic for as16. Lifted up its basses and treble & clarity. The kz sound became more fun oriented.

But these foam centered silicone covered wide bore tips sounded like they carry the KZ house sound in themselves.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 23, 2019)

@Tamirci does it calm the brightness? What does it do exactly boost treble or calm the brightness/treble


----------



## Tamirci

zazaboy said:


> @Tamirci does it calm the brightness? What does it do exactly boost treble or calm the brightness/treble



No  Strange thing is this. It (tip) adds up to its (iems) SQ like a boost in equalizer settings.


----------



## darmanastartes

My Blon BL-03 review is now up on Head-Fi!


----------



## FastAndClean

Blon is coming soon, now i will purchase the CNT1 to make a nice Carbon battle between the two


----------



## chinmie (Aug 23, 2019)

@mbwilson111  I've just read your signature, and I'm happy to report that Mr. Steve Guttenberg (and me!) both like the Tin T2 Pro


----------



## AxelCloris

Let's please keep the discussion within the Posting Guidelines. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tonymac136

So it turns out I just don't seem to like BA earphones. Just received my Semkarch CNT-1 through the mail and while I was ordering those I also ordered a pair of cheapie KZ ED9. Straight out of the box I prefer those little guys to the ZS10 and the TRN V80. Sure, they're flawed (tuning isn't quite spot on with either nozzle and the cable microphonics are off-putting) but these cost less than a CD. For the money, I'm impressed.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 24, 2019)

After spending (wasting?) hundreds of dollars on headphones, earbuds and iems I have found my favourite pair!

Semkarch CNT-1!

The sound is so realistic that I dont know if  I'm listening to music or if it's right beside me.

Discontinued, too. Buy now!


----------



## Tonymac136

Literally thrown a pair of spinfits on and I'm now having my first listen. They do seem rather nice.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> After spending (wasting?) hundreds of dollars on headphones, earbuds and iems I have found my favourite pair!
> 
> Semkarch CNT-1!
> 
> ...



How do they compare to the moondrop crescents?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> How do they compare to the moondrop crescents?


I haven't really heard mine. But the CNT-1 sound quality is worth $100+


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 24, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I haven't really heard mine. But the CNT-1 sound quality is worth $100+



Ya it looks good, all the headfiers are recommending it too.
I have too many IEMs argggg. In 2 minds whether to get it.
Penon audio is still selling it at 95 USD lol, the other AE stores are selling it at 35 ish.
Do the CNT-1 nozzle filters change the sound a lot? Not a gimick?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Aug 24, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Do the CNT-1 nozzle filters change the sound a lot? Not a gimick?



Noticeably. The gold filter has a touch less bass than the black. It makes as much difference as eartips. In my case I can't get a good seal with any of my silicone tips. So I've changed to Bulletz. They were a touch overblown in the bass with the blacks. So I've changed to the golds. Loveliness ensues.

Edit - what is this "too many" IEMs of which you speak?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LaughMoreDaily said:


> After spending (wasting?) hundreds of dollars on headphones, earbuds and iems I have found my favourite pair!
> 
> Semkarch CNT-1!
> 
> ...



My local post office has apparently misplaced my parcel! Hope they find it else I will have to reorder before the stocks run out. CNT drivers have fantastic sound it's so natural. My VS7s give that pleasant natural sounding feel to it. I desperately hope my local post guys find and deliver my parcel!


----------



## Tonymac136

Ouch. That's a sickener. Hope it turns up.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 24, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Ya it looks good, all the headfiers are recommending it too.
> I have too many IEMs argggg. In 2 minds whether to get it.
> Penon audio is still selling it at 95 USD lol, the other AE stores are selling it at 35 ish.
> Do the CNT-1 nozzle filters change the sound a lot? Not a gimick?





Tonymac136 said:


> Noticeably. The gold filter has a touch less bass than the black. It makes as much difference as eartips. In my case I can't get a good seal with any of my silicone tips. So I've changed to Bulletz. They were a touch overblown in the bass with the blacks. So I've changed to the golds. Loveliness ensues.
> 
> Edit - what is this "too many" IEMs of which you speak?





baskingshark said:


> What are the differences between the Blon and Semkarch? If we can only make one purchase between the 2, which would u recommend?



The filters change the sound very noticeably. The gold filter/black filter actually have the exact same amount of bass. The Black filter adds +2-3 db treble at 2 and 4K, giving it a more balanced sound. This is the way I personally prefer it as I listen to a large variety of music and female vocals sound best with the black nozzle/added treble. The gold filter is more L shaped tuning IMO. Very good for basshead, turn the volume up stuff. The 3rd party DMG filter that's on AE for $5 turns the CNT1 into a colder, more bright sound as it rolls the bass off at 80-100hz.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> The filters change the sound very noticeably. The gold filter/black filter actually have the exact same amount of bass. The Black filter adds +2-3 db treble at 2 and 4K, giving it a more balanced sound. This is the way I personally prefer it as I listen to a large variety of music and female vocals sound best with the black nozzle/added treble. The gold filter is more L shaped tuning IMO. Very good for basshead, turn the volume up stuff. The 3rd party DMG filter that's on AE for $5 turns the CNT1 into a colder, more bright sound as it rolls the bass off at 80-100hz.


thanks for the measurements, i know now that gold is the one for me


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> thanks for the measurements, i know now that gold is the one for me



I don't know if you are basshead, but I am a part time basshead and dabble in extremism from time to time. These things can handle a ton a bass EQ and power and go to extreme basshead levels if needed. the gold filter is best for it as treble is the thing that will kill your ears especially when the volume is pushed. Very nice that the case is so big that you can easily keep all your filters and tips and extra cables with you. Makes it easy to switch out anything when the mood hits you.


----------



## zazaboy

Does anyone know how big the soundstage is on semkarch?


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 24, 2019)

zazaboy said:


> Does anyone know how big the soundstage is on semkarch?


Very wide. Fairly deep. Decently high. Separation very good. All generalizations but I couldn't see anyone complaining about anything stage related, but I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## zazaboy

Oke thanks


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> I don't know if you are basshead, but I am a part time basshead and dabble in extremism from time to time. These things can handle a ton a bass EQ and power and go to extreme basshead levels if needed. the gold filter is best for it as treble is the thing that will kill your ears especially when the volume is pushed. Very nice that the case is so big that you can easily keep all your filters and tips and extra cables with you. Makes it easy to switch out anything when the mood hits you.


i am a basshead lately, boosted sub bass is something that i enjoy a lot


----------



## Tonymac136

Point of note - the Semkarch is really tip sensitive. Foamies boost the bass to unpleasant levels. Spinfits are too bright.


----------



## FastAndClean

Tonymac136 said:


> Point of note - the Semkarch is really tip sensitive. Foamies boost the bass to unpleasant levels. Spinfits are too bright.


still not enough bass


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 24, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i am a basshead lately, boosted sub bass is something that i enjoy a lot


Well I think you will like these. To my ears sub and mid bass are spot on. Good impact and slam with both being fairly equal. Very fun for Hip Hop, Dancehall, Dub Step, Reggae ect.


----------



## Tonymac136

If you get a pair and don't find enough bass, Dekoni Bulletz should be plenty for any mortal.


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> still not enough bass


You need to grab yourself an old Auri 2.5 my friend and forget chi-fi. Adjust til it blows your brains out.


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> You need to grab yourself an old Auri 2.5 my friend and forget chi-fi. Adjust til it blows your brains out.


they are expensive, over 600$


----------



## normanl

Can someone please provide a trustworthy store with link to purchase Semkarch CNT-1 iem?


----------



## Tonymac136

￡27.57  72%OFF | AK LZ SEMKARCH SKC-CNT1 Detachable HiFi Audiophile High Dynamic Unit HIFI Earphone Earbud Headset Carbon Nanotube Headplug CCA
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NdG7jUDrH

This is where I got mine from.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 24, 2019)

Dani157 said:


> My local post office has apparently misplaced my parcel! Hope they find it else I will have to reorder before the stocks run out. CNT drivers have fantastic sound it's so natural. I desperately hope my local post guys find and deliver my parcel!


FYI, If the postal person in charge of finding your package is a Head-Fi member you won't be getting those iems back.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> It makes as much difference as eartips. In my case I can't get a good seal with any of my silicone tips. So I've changed to Bulletz. They were a touch overblown in the bass with the blacks. So I've changed to the golds. Loveliness ensues.


What are Bulletz? A branded foam eartip?


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What are Bulletz? A branded foam eartip?


 
Dekoni Bulletz. On the Semkarch they bring the bass levels up to a slightly unpleasant level for me. After playing with Bulletz and SpinFits all day I have gone back to the standard silicones.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone have any comparisons between the BLON BL-03 and the Semkarch SKC-CNT1?

They are on sale for roughly the same price in a couple days.


----------



## zazaboy

May i ask why the budget models from whizzer and tfz not popular here?


----------



## zazaboy

Btw magaosi k3 pro are now cheap too u can get for 50 bucks


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

zazaboy said:


> Btw magaosi k3 pro are now cheap too u can get for 50 bucks


Not for every country. This is a worldwide website. They are $81 here.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Anyone have any comparisons between the BLON BL-03 and the Semkarch SKC-CNT1?
> 
> They are on sale for roughly the same price in a couple days.



The Semkarch seem very good, tips make a huge difference to sound on these, from a bit bright with SpinFits to overly bassy with Dekoni Bulletz. I've not had more than a day with them.

The Blons are less sensitive to tips. They are a slightly tricky fit which should borne in mind.

So far I prefer the tuning of the Blons but the Semkarch definitely pull more from the recording. So I'm going to stick with the Semkarch for a bit. Go through every set of tips. Burn them in.


----------



## TheVortex

I am hyped for my Semkarch and Blon bl-03 which are in my country now so the delivery should only be a couple of days away.

It will be a nice surprise to go back to single dynamic drivers from multi ba and hybrid setups.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 24, 2019)

-


----------



## zazaboy

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Not for every country. This is a worldwide website. They are $81 here.



Magaosi k3 pro http://s.aliexpress.com/YB3Q77BF its here for with mobile app 60 dollars/50 euro


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> The Semkarch seem very good, tips make a huge difference to sound on these, from a bit bright with SpinFits to overly bassy with Dekoni Bulletz. I've not had more than a day with them.
> 
> So far I prefer the tuning of the Blons but the Semkarch definitely pull more from the recording.


It's too bad the Semkarch are dark sounding. Last night they heard something they liked in the right electronic recording and they made me think I was on a drug high. It was incredible.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It's too bad the Semkarch are dark sounding. Last night they heard something they liked in the right electronic recording and they made me think I was on a drug high. It was incredible.



They're not that dark with the gold filters and silicones. With foams the treble is gone.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

TheVortex said:


> I am hyped for my Semkarch and Blon bl-03 which are in my country now so the delivery should only be a couple of days away.
> 
> It will be a nice surprise to go back to single dynamic drivers from multi ba and hybrid setups.



I've always loved DD sound. Feels smooth and natural wrt BAs


----------



## eugeballs

Any recommendations on a good noise isolating ba iem that fits well in the ear? These are going to be used under a full face helmet and the gym. I primarily listen to edm so bass would be nice.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 24, 2019)

Should have my RADSONE HE100 single dynamic earphones by the end of the day Tue. Really excited to hear them. I know a few of the big boys here at headfi are getting them too, so I am looking forward to their impressions. Love me some Single DD earphones. And cable down too? Yasss!

Here is what they are saying. https://www.radsone.com/he100

Rich & Solid Bass
Easy Listening, Medium Thickness Vocal
Clear & Open High
Pinpoint Sound Localization


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Should have my RADSONE HE100 single dynamic earphones by the end of the day Tue. Really excited to hear them. I know a few of the big boys here at headfi are getting them too, so I am looking forward to their impressions. Love me some Single DD earphones. And cable down too? Yasss!
> 
> Here is what they are saying. https://www.radsone.com/he100
> 
> ...



I can’t wait to hear your impressions. I’ve been thinking about them myself.


----------



## Veyska

eugeballs said:


> Any recommendations on a good noise isolating ba iem that fits well in the ear? These are going to be used under a full face helmet and the gym. I primarily listen to edm so bass would be nice.


Not super bassy (BAs generally aren't, as I understand things), but the Audiosense T180 is pretty dang isolating (to the point it's really the only thing I at all dislike about it, however mildly) and is super comfortable.  Don't have tons of electronic music in my playlist, but Daft Punk's Tron Legacy soundtrack sounded quite excellent when I was testing out some new tips on mine the other night.  Orders as of a week or something ago should be coming with a filter pre-installed which might help dampen the treble a bit (thus helping the bass in relative terms) but mine predates that change and the filters I ordered haven't arrived yet for me to compare.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I can’t wait to hear your impressions. I’ve been thinking about them myself.


Looking at them they have 2 vent holes in the nozzle area. In my experience, that usually means lean bass. But they say powerful. Who knows? There is one review online now, but it seems like its a promotion piece. He says great bass, and really analytical, slightly warm over neutral and balanced, but then says not great for classical, but good for rock, pop ect. 

I guess the cat will be full out of the bag next week.


----------



## Slater (Aug 24, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Looking at them they have 2 vent holes in the nozzle area. In my experience, that usually means lean bass. But they say powerful. Who knows? There is one review online now, but it seems like its a promotion piece. He says great bass, and really analytical, slightly warm over neutral and balanced, but then says not great for classical, but good for rock, pop ect.
> 
> I guess the cat will be full out of the bag next week.



While front vents to make the bass lean (as it bleeds off pressure), I’m not sure about the 2nd vent hole.

The promotion material says that the 2nd vent hole is a “weatherproof hole”, used to “prevent diaphragm distortions due to temperature changes”. Whatever the hell that means.

I’ve never heard of that in my life. Who knows what effect it will have on the sound (if any).


----------



## genck

Hey look it says Hi-Res on it, lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 25, 2019)

.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm loving the Audiosense T180 today with the pre-installed damper. It's so smooth and sparkly like a birthday cake to the ears.

Has anyone pulled the damper out and tried others?


----------



## baskingshark

zazaboy said:


> May i ask why the budget models from whizzer and tfz not popular here?



I like TFZ IEMs especially the way they tune their bass. I think they are more expensive in general than KZs so maybe less consumers want to give it a try.


----------



## lucasbrea

baskingshark said:


> I like TFZ IEMs especially the way they tune their bass. I think they are more expensive in general than KZs so maybe less consumers want to give it a try.


I agree too, I think that they should be way more popular, I have the tfz king pro and exclusive 5 and I love them.


----------



## baskingshark

lucasbrea said:


> I agree too, I think that they should be way more popular, I have the tfz king pro and exclusive 5 and I love them.



The way they name their IEMs is pretty confusing too. As a TFZ consumer myself i am confused with their lineup. Got my love, my love 2019 edition, my love iii, my love ltd. LOL.


----------



## lucasbrea

Agree, excellent IEMs but very confusing marketing doesn't help.


----------



## HAMS

Veyska said:


> Not super bassy (BAs generally aren't, as I understand things), but the Audiosense T180 is pretty dang isolating (to the point it's really the only thing I at all dislike about it, however mildly) and is super comfortable.  Don't have tons of electronic music in my playlist, but Daft Punk's Tron Legacy soundtrack sounded quite excellent when I was testing out some new tips on mine the other night.  Orders as of a week or something ago should be coming with a filter pre-installed which might help dampen the treble a bit (thus helping the bass in relative terms) but mine predates that change and the filters I ordered haven't arrived yet for me to compare.



What tips are you using. Isolation depends more on the depth insertion and BA usually don't have front vent. I can put etymotic's triflange on any IEM and get the same isolation as long the IEM doesn't have vent.


----------



## Veyska

HAMS said:


> What tips are you using. Isolation depends more on the depth insertion and BA usually don't have front vent. I can put etymotic's triflange on any IEM and get the same isolation as long the IEM doesn't have vent.


Stock tips, SpinFit CP800, and several non-skinny-cored tips (wasn't satisfied with how SpiralDots or Starlines felt, but ran with probably-CP500 tips for a bit until the CP800s came) using the core from one of the stock tips as an adapter.  Both stock and SpinFit (which I *think* insert a bit deeper but I didn't actually compare) isolate pretty well, with the SpinFits *maybe* isolating a touch less but the small stock tips practically vacuum sealed my ears so YMMV.  The probably-CP500/stock tip cores didn't isolate as much but they still did so better than anything else I own besides my KZ ZS3E and my Bose QC30.


----------



## Tamirci

I'll be buying a Tin Audio t2 today. And a t3 this week. Will keep you updated on "vs **** ****" and other comparisons with some Kz gear.


----------



## jant71

BadReligionPunk said:


> Looking at them they have 2 vent holes in the nozzle area. In my experience, that usually means lean bass. But they say powerful. Who knows? There is one review online now, but it seems like its a promotion piece. He says great bass, and really analytical, slightly warm over neutral and balanced, but then says not great for classical, but good for rock, pop ect.
> 
> I guess the cat will be full out of the bag next week.



What I want to know is why didn't they give them a short cord plus extension? They make the damn little BT amp. Not sure why nobody's getting it except FiiO who have a couple of short cords. All the Inline amps, DACs, Lightning conversion cables, BT amps, etc. and so few short cords. On a lanyard or clipped to a breast pocket or that polo shirt lowest button area is really convenient(and even gets the best reception in case you've never had a device clipped to the belt then bent forward and body blocked a BT signal) but dealing with 1.2m of cord when only 1/3 of that is needed is annoying. Also easier quicker to store and less snagging possibilities. 

How bout a really useful feature than waterproof holes and other marketing mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> What I want to know is why didn't they give them a short cord plus extension? They make the damn little BT amp. Not sure why nobody's getting it except FiiO who have a couple of short cords. All the Inline amps, DACs, Lightning conversion cables, BT amps, etc. and so few short cords. On a lanyard or clipped to a breast pocket or that polo shirt lowest button area is really convenient(and even gets the best reception in case you've never had a device clipped to the belt then bent forward and body blocked a BT signal) but dealing with 1.2m of cord when only 1/3 of that is needed is annoying. Also easier quicker to store and less snagging possibilities.
> 
> How bout a really useful feature than waterproof holes and other marketing mumbo jumbo.



I wondered that myself. Short cord + extension, or make it mmcx & include long + short cables. That would have been a no brainer!

Like you said, right now FiiO seems to be the only company that gets it.

Otherwise, people have to make their own short cable (or pay someone else to do it).


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> I wondered that myself. Short cord + extension, or make it mmcx & include long + short cables. That would have been a no brainer!
> 
> Like you said, right now FiiO seems to be the only company that gets it.
> 
> Otherwise, people have to make their own short cable (or pay someone else to do it).



Also hats off to Chitty's Ali store which has or will make short cord for almost any connector.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 25, 2019)

The cable thing was brought up awhile ago when they first announced it so I know they know about it(that people want it). My guess is that they want a really good sounding high quality no fuss earphone out there for the consumer market. No MMCX. No ext cables ect. Just simple plug and play.

Now that the product is getting released, its possible that there will be a short cable version that will be sold seperately or packaged with the ES100 or both.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Aug 25, 2019)

Well this is annoying. I was just doing some comparitive listening to the T2, BL03 and CNT-1 when the cable died on the Semkarch. I plugged the T2 cable in and it does have a positive effect on the sound (brightens it back up a bit) but the MMCx connectors on the Semkarch are very tight so I guess it's staying in there.

Edit - I've been asked about the Semkarch Vs Blon a fair bit. I really couldn't recommend the Semkarch at this stage for various reasons.

1 - The cable failure on a 3 day old unit.
2 - They are a large IEM and I find getting them to fit and seal properly to be a bit of a faff. The tonal inconsistencies I have encountered are most likely down to one of these two points. Or both!

However if you are a bass monster nothing does bass like these. However the bass can overwhelm the rest of the music. For example the Semkarch doesn't track the mandolin on "Losing my Religion" even as well as the KZ ED9,  yet "Love me or Hate me" by Princess Superstar the CNT-1 brings out a sub bass line that is totally inaudible on the T2.

The Blon gives an even handed, consistent presentation. Not as much extension to the treble as the T2 and not as much sub bass as the CNT-1. They fit nicely in my ears but need a longer tip. I have used Dekoni Bulletz foam tips as SpinFits are too bass light on the Blon.

The T2 doesn't go as deep by a long shot. On a well recorded acoustic track they sound great. Switch to Nirvana and they are just a little bit lifeless in the bass.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Aug 25, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Well this is annoying. I was just doing some comparitive listening to the T2, BL03 and CNT-1 when the cable died on the Semkarch. I plugged the T2 cable in and it does have a positive effect on the sound (brightens it back up a bit) but the MMCx connectors on the Semkarch are very tight so I guess it's staying in there.
> 
> Edit - I've been asked about the Semkarch Vs Blon a fair bit. I really couldn't recommend the Semkarch at this stage for various reasons.
> 
> ...



Bummer. Never had an issue in almost a year with mine. I would rate the build quality at almost unbreakable. Cable breaking though can happen anytime and anywhere. I have broken $80 cables. It happens.

Also I have to say. I am not a big person and I only have medium sized ears, but I would have to say the CNT1 iems are among the smallest I have ever come across. You say they are large for you. Are you a very small person? These IEM fit completely inside my ear canal with 0% sticking out. Great for using with a full face helmet or sleeping. Definitely one of the smallest over ear earphones I have ever had. We all have different shapes and sizes and no one thing fits us all the same.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> Bummer. Never had an issue in almost a year with mine. I would rate the build quality at almost unbreakable. Cable breaking though can happen anytime and anywhere. I have broken $80 cables. It happens.
> 
> Also I have to say. I am not a big person and I only have medium sized ears, but I would have to say the CNT1 iems are among the smallest I have ever come across. You say they are large for you. Are you a very small person? These IEM fit completely inside my ear canal with 0% sticking out. Great for using with a full face helmet or sleeping. Definitely one of the smallest over ear earphones I have ever had.



I do not find the CNT1 to be large either.  Extremely comfortable and well built... and sound great.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Aug 25, 2019)

No, I'm 5'10 and "sturdily" built. I can get ZS10s in with no discomfort at all yet the CNT-1 I struggle with. Maybe my ears are particularly small between tragus and antitragus. I find the Blons to be comfortable but the slightly larger CNT-1 less so. Plus harder to actually get in in the first place.

The cable failure is just one of those things. The phones themselves are beautifully made. I just got a Friday afternoon cable.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> No, I'm 5'10 and "sturdily" built. I can get ZS10s in with no discomfort at all yet the CNT-1 I struggle with. Maybe my ears are particularly small between tragus and antitragus. I find the Blons to be comfortable but the slightly larger CNT-1 less so. Plus harder to actually get in in the first place.
> 
> The cable failure is just one of those things. The phones themselves are beautifully made. I just got a Friday afternoon cable.


Yea I have had earphones that no one else had issues with, not fit me for some silly unexplainable reason. It happens. At least the cable is replaceable. I find balanced to be better suited for them anyway. Took me awhile to realize that.

BTW. To all whom are interested. It looks like the Blons will be able to be had for about $25 during the sale provided you have mobile app and a $2 off coupon.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 25, 2019)

I tried the gold filter on the Semkarch and I must say, isn't something wrong with the sound? I love the black filter but its dark.

 I'm going to keep these for electronic music or when computers are heavily used, as they excel in this way.


----------



## jibberish

The cable for my CNT-1 died within the first couple hours of me using it, but it was so uncomfortable that I didn't really care.


----------



## Veyska

I'm seriously considering picking up the Semkarch (for my theory that the TRN BT3S cable likes higher resistance IEMs) and that 3rd-party filter that's s'posed to dampen the bass down some, but I really want to take a walk with the T180 on my BT3S cable and see how noticeable the hiss really is outdoors but between new kitten this last week and the weather being warm I've not had a chance...  >->


----------



## zedbg

My CNT1 is much comfortable than CCA-C10/C16 or KZ ZS5, and the sound is great, stock cables are always crap i havent even used mine


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 26, 2019)

zedbg said:


> My CNT1 is much comfortable than CCA-C10/C16 or KZ ZS5, and the sound is great, stock cables are always crap i havent even used mine


What do you mean by more comfortable? I find the rotating 360 degree connectors awkward. Which MMCX cable do you prefer?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

And the post office has misplaced my CNT 1. Bummer!! Have informed Ali seller (MissAudio) let's hope they respond positively. Else will have to raise a dispute. Anyone here has faced such issue before? How do sellers usually respond to such issues?


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What do you mean by more comfortable? I find the rotating 360 degree connectors awkward. Which MMCX cable do you prefer?



I've thrown a Tin T2 cable on mine to replace the broken one. They now sound the same every time I put them in my ears rather than leaving me to wonder where the sound went. No rotating connector getting in the way when I'm inserting makes them easier to fit although my right tragus is still an inconvenience. If you've got a set kicking around changing the MMCx cable might solve your issues. Your stock cable might fall apart when you remove it though.


----------



## zedbg

It fits my ears very well, i had to use sandpaper my KZ ZS5. I can use it for a long time, without discomfort. My KZ and TRN cables does not fit the mmcx very well, but with both NICEHCK 8 Core Silver Plated Cable and NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Cable its great, im still trying to find out which one i prefer.


----------



## Brave Heart

I just got the Tin T2 out of curiosity. Nice clarity, imaging and soundstage for the price, though I had to go scavenging for eartips because none of the included ones fitted well. I am using the silicone tips that came with the Final E3000.


----------



## Tamirci (Aug 26, 2019)

Well this is the time for a sound comparison between some of the low cost "champions" that are **** **** and Tin Audio t2. All tips and cables are stock.

Tracks used:
Rattle that Lock https://tidal.com/browse/track/51121553
Kimseye Etmem Şikayet https://tidal.com/browse/track/46011229
Legendary https://tidal.com/browse/track/107984471
Dalla: Coruso https://tidal.com/browse/track/7234885
Rise https://tidal.com/browse/track/1582431
Oniro Demano https://tidal.com/browse/track/22351874
Stanley Clarke, Marcus Miller, Victor Wooten https://tidal.com/browse/track/68956720

Gears Used:
Macbook Air 2015 and Tidal Hifi

Stage: **** %60 fwrd t2 %40 fwrd
Wideness:  ****=t2
Depth:t2>****
Musicality: ****>t2
Vocals: ****>t2
Clarity:  ****>t2
Treble: t2>****
Mid: ****>t2
Bass: ****>t2
Isolation: ****>t2

Overally both are great iems for their prices. But IMO t2 is for laid back music while **** is for general purpose. And I felt t2 is sounding digital compared to ****.
But overally speaking none of them are fantastic if you don't count the price in  They just share more or less same characters. My ultra-mini-review was written under critical listening conditions and Macbooks slightly warm sound.

Ps: Got each them for 30 usd. Both they are equal to my wallet 
Ps2: You can hear the slurp his lips&tongue make just before Gilmour starts singing! Its slightly heared with t2.


----------



## Brave Heart

Has anyone ever tried the Symbio Mandarine tips with the Tin T2? I've got some of those tips ordered.


----------



## Dexter22

Brave Heart said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Symbio Mandarine tips with the Tin T2? I've got some of those tips ordered.


why would anyone bother to spend this much on this mediocre earphone?


----------



## FastAndClean

Dexter22 said:


> why would anyone bother to spend this much on this mediocre earphone?


agree, i tried the T2 today with very good dap (AK 70), rolled of bass, upper midrange lift with dry papery sounding treble


----------



## HungryPanda

you can always buy the Marshall Mode


----------



## archdawg (Aug 26, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> you can always buy the Marshall Mode



Incoming ...






BTW, I have an E1DA 9038S USB DAC and another bunch of balanced cables incoming. Can't wait to check that bad boy out, the specs and graphs look almost to good to be true.


----------



## Brave Heart

Dexter22 said:


> why would anyone bother to spend this much on this mediocre earphone?


I didn't buy the Mandarines ESPECIALLY for the T2, there are a few IEMs I would use them on.


----------



## AliveNoMore (Aug 26, 2019)

Got my CNT1 today. Good stuff.

First impressions are very positive. Bass is great, both in terms of amount and extension. I'm not sure if these would be basshead material, as I'm not sure if I'm a basshead. I see myself as a bass-aficionado but not full basshead (maybe basshead lite?), and I consider the CNT1 basshead-friendly. Mids are somewhat forward so on certain tracks the sound can be a bit too much in-your-face. The treble is indeed rolled off, but I suppose this is the price we pay for the bass.
I tried both the black and gold filter. Not sure how noticeable the difference is in reality (even though it seems to be measurable) but I think I prefer the gold filter. Perhaps my expectation bias is playing its part here but it seems to calm the mids a bit.
Using silicone tips with just a tad wider bore (different than the ones that came with the CNT1), and I'm happy so far. They are decently comfortable. Not ZS3 comfortable of course, but those KZ's are in a league of their own in terms of comfort, at least among the IEMs I have.

The CNT1 are thus in my Top3, alongside the DC1 and the modded T2. Sadly have to move the MEMT X5 to 4th position.

EDIT: So all in all, apart from slightly shouty mids on some tracks, these are pretty awesome. Will have to use them more in my daily commutes.

EDIT 2: can anyone tell me what the difference between the orange and red tips is? To my eyes both pairs are identical.


----------



## Dexter22 (Aug 26, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> agree, i tried the T2 today with very good dap (AK 70), rolled of bass, upper midrange lift with dry papery sounding treble


The treble is the reason why I did not like them. They are fast, so therefore details are not lost due to temporal masking. Also relatively flat, but damn that treble is hot as fickk. It sounds like some cheap full range speakers from 60s or 70s. A treble harsh full range paper cone speaker is what I can relate them to. I have spinfits, u can still hear that cheap speaker sound through them. But I am not sure if there is anything as detailed as them at its price. It does lot of things right but lack a class in sound. I personally find, the cheaper urbanfun to be better than this, in terms of scaling vocals and bass and treble softness. There is nothing harsh about it,but its not as clean sounding as the t2. But again, I can feel the heft of the Male vocals against the lightness of the female vocals on that better than t2 . Also drums have more body, treble reminds me of higher priced earphones or headphones too. But it's not as detailed .....


----------



## zachmal

Dexter22 said:


> why would anyone bother to spend this much on this mediocre earphone?



what would be a "good" earphone in that price range (35-50 USD) then ?

criteria are neutral curve (non-recessed mids), decent bass with sub-bass, replaceable cable

And what makes it "good" vs. mediocre ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tonymac136

Tin T2 is fine with a pair of decent foam tips IMO. In the price range, the Blon BL-03 is a good shout, as is the CNT-1 apart from possible dodgy cable issues.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Based on the recommendations here, I am picking up a CNT-1 for $32. I also got this cable for it (in MMCX):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32934227159.html

because I've heard the stock cables may fall apart.

I selected it because it is reputed to be a 'balanced' cable, and 'balanced' copper/silver apparently does well with the CNT-1. Or should I get something else?


----------



## Dexter22

zachmal said:


> what would be a "good" earphone in that price range (35-50 USD) then ?
> 
> criteria are neutral curve (non-recessed mids), decent bass with sub-bass, replaceable cable
> 
> ...


imo there is no good enough earphone at 30 bucks range if t2 is considered the best. It sucks with treble. Rest is relatively ok. It sounds cheap imo.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Based on the recommendations here, I am picking up a CNT-1 for $32. I also got this cable for it (in MMCX):
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32934227159.html
> 
> ...


I don't know about the new TRN cables but the old ones were not soldered correctly. For that reason alone I personally would not do business with them anymore. If the new ones are fixed then they need to send me 5 new fixed ones free of charge, since I bought 5 of the bad ones. 

I personally use NiceHCK 8 core cables on mine. They have copper and SPC versions and I believe they are selling at $7-$8 each. You can also get them in 2.5 balanced and 4.4 balanced or 3.5 SE. Good cables and they measure really low resistance.


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I selected it because it is reputed to be a 'balanced' cable, and 'balanced' copper/silver apparently does well with the CNT-1. Or should I get something else?



Balanced in this case refers to the plug termination.  If you are using a balanced source you would choose the 2.5mm or 4.4mm option.   If your source has normal 3.5mm output then choose that.


----------



## Dexter22 (Aug 26, 2019)

zachmal said:


> what would be a "good" earphone in that price range (35-50 USD) then ?
> 
> criteria are neutral curve (non-recessed mids), decent bass with sub-bass, replaceable cable
> 
> ...


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> I personally use NiceHCK 8 core cables on mine. They have copper and SPC versions and I believe they are selling at $7-$8 each. You can also get them in 2.5 balanced and 4.4 balanced or 3.5 SE. Good cables and they measure really low resistance.



I really like the copper 2.5mm balanced one that I bought recently.  Three of my DAPs have 2.5mm balanced output.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

BadReligionPunk said:


> I don't know about the new TRN cables but the old ones were not soldered correctly. For that reason alone I personally would not do business with them anymore. If the new ones are fixed then they need to send me 5 new fixed ones free of charge, since I bought 5 of the bad ones.
> 
> I personally use NiceHCK 8 core cables on mine. They have copper and SPC versions and I believe they are selling at $7-$8 each. You can also get them in 2.5 balanced and 4.4 balanced or 3.5 SE. Good cables and they measure really low resistance.



That is good advice. I guess this one might work:

*NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Upgrade Cable 3.5*


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 26, 2019)

zachmal said:


> what would be a "good" earphone in that price range (35-50 USD) then ?
> 
> criteria are neutral curve (non-recessed mids), decent bass with sub-bass, replaceable cable
> 
> ...


TRN V60 *Pro*
Depending on your favored genres, the vocals will be spot on, to forward. I find Pandora's Pink Floyd radio to be a perfect match for the TRNs, but early 2000s Hip Hop to be a little on the bright side. 
If you have an EQ, you can dial them in.
*
D*on't buy it from Amazon.  The vendor that pops up is selling the non Pro, with the product description for the Pro.


----------



## lgcubana

BadReligionPunk said:


> I don't know about the new TRN cables but the old ones were not soldered correctly. For that reason alone I personally would not do business with them anymore. If the new ones are fixed then they need to send me 5 new fixed ones free of charge, since I bought 5 of the bad ones.
> 
> I personally use NiceHCK 8 core cables on mine. They have copper and SPC versions and I believe they are selling at $7-$8 each. You can also get them in 2.5 balanced and 4.4 balanced or 3.5 SE. Good cables and they measure really low resistance.


The story goes that TRN's subcontractor for their eight core cables botched the terminations.  I believe it was @Slater that verified the 16 core, to be good.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

The one I bought just now (8-core) was labeled "Newest TRN Copper And Silver Mixed Updated Cable."


----------



## zachmal

lgcubana said:


> TRN V60 *Pro*
> Depending on your favored genres, the vocals will be spot on, to forward. I find Pandora's Pink Floyd radio to be a perfect match for the TRNs, but early 2000s Hip Hop to be a little on the bright side.
> If you have an EQ, you can dial them in.
> *
> D*on't buy it from Amazon.  The vendor that pops up is selling the non Pro, with the product description for the Pro.



Got it,

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-51#post-15106258

I have a rather broad pool of genres I'm listening to, so I'm curious how they'd fare with it.

There are rather few search results for the V60 Pro, in fact the link I added in this post appears to be the only reference with a graspable picture

Also there doesn't appear much info on the differences between V60 and the pro variant

Probably would be best to ask the seller if those offered are the Pro or the normal ones 

I'll keep them on my queue list

Thanks


----------



## lgcubana

zachmal said:


> Got it,
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-51#post-15106258
> 
> ...


Image on the left from Amazon. Image on the right from Nicehck, via Aliexpress


----------



## radsone

Slater said:


> While front vents to make the bass lean (as it bleeds off pressure), I’m not sure about the 2nd vent hole.
> 
> The promotion material says that the 2nd vent hole is a “weatherproof hole”, used to “prevent diaphragm distortions due to temperature changes”. Whatever the hell that means.
> 
> I’ve never heard of that in my life. Who knows what effect it will have on the sound (if any).



Hi Slater,
the 'weather proof hole' protects IEM diaphragm against distortions by too much temperature difference between outside air and ear canal during the winter season. Actually, it is not just a hole but a kind of structure to prevent distortions while maintaining sound quality.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Image on the left from Amazon. Image on the right from Nicehck, via Aliexpress



Very interesting! I was unaware that the V60 was a quad driver and the V60 Pro is a triple driver. So it's basically a totally different IEM.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Very interesting! I was unaware that the V60 was a quad driver and the V60 Pro is a triple driver. So it's basically a totally different IEM.



Wow I also didn't realize they had different driver count between the 2. Some of the Aliexpress shops also don't really state properly whether they are selling the Pro version or the normal version.
I mean IMHO tuning trumps driver count any day, but kinda strange that the so called Pro version has lesser drivers LOL.


----------



## RvTrav

Slater said:


> Very interesting! I was unaware that the V60 was a quad driver and the V60 Pro is a triple driver. So it's basically a totally different IEM.



I think that was an error on the non Pro packaging.  If you look at the Chinese it shows 2+1.  I think they both have a 10mm and 3.8mm dynamic plus 1 BA.  All the old reviews indicate 2 + 1.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Hey, I just remembered I had the **** 8-core MMCX and a KZ Silver-plated MMCX cable lying around from the 11.11 sale. I guess those might make decent cables for improving the CNT-1.

I had originally bought them in case I needed them for the T2, but I kept them stock.


----------



## maxxevv

Slater said:


> Very interesting! I was unaware that the V60 was a quad driver and the V60 Pro is a triple driver. So it's basically a totally different IEM.



The chinese descriptions are identical 1DD + 2BA. I don't see how they can be of difference in english though its written as 'quad' there.


----------



## AliveNoMore

Wait.. The T2 are not really that good? I admit to not following the thread all that much, but as far as I can recall, people were gushing over how amazing the T2 are. Now, all of a sudden, they are not very good.

Am I missing something? Or is this just how Head-Fi is -- every IEM is the flavor-of-the-week/month/year?


----------



## chinmie

AliveNoMore said:


> Wait.. The T2 are not really that good? I admit to not following the thread all that much, but as far as I can recall, people were gushing over how amazing the T2 are. Now, all of a sudden, they are not very good.
> 
> Am I missing something? Or is this just how Head-Fi is -- every IEM is the flavor-of-the-week/month/year?



who says? the T2, Pro, and T3 are still regarded as some of the best in their class and a safe suggestion to anyone looking for balanced with bright tilt, and cold sound character


----------



## MrMajony

AliveNoMore said:


> Wait.. The T2 are not really that good? I admit to not following the thread all that much, but as far as I can recall, people were gushing over how amazing the T2 are. Now, all of a sudden, they are not very good.
> 
> Am I missing something? Or is this just how Head-Fi is -- every IEM is the flavor-of-the-week/month/year?



There will always be different opinions, I have heard that t2 is garbage Others who say that it compares with other iems of up to $ 200 and sounds excellent. For me t2 is a somewhat boring sound but they sound very good imo


----------



## DynamicEars

T2 = very good on their class, good clarity, good details, good soundstage, good tonality, can put into bright iem category, lack of bass (some feels boring because there is no bass impact), bass is there just come out when its called, got texture but soft, comfy.
good for acoustic, orchestra, folk, pop genres. Definitely not for basshead


----------



## AliveNoMore

I asked because I came across posts on the last few pages that said the T2 were basically "meh".

And the T2 can actually become basshead(-friendly) when their front vents are closed, which is I have done.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Aug 27, 2019)

Objectively, the T2 is better than it has any right to be for the price. Subjectively I prefer the Blon BL03 and possibly the Semkarch CNT-1.

To some, £30 is a lot to spend on an IEM. To others it isn't a lot to spend on a cable. Expecting them to sound good to somebody with a drawer full of £300+ IEMs is a bit much. My KZ ED9 sound amazing. If someone asked me for a recommendation for a pair of sub £10 IEMs they would definitely get a mention. If someone had £30 to spend, they don't come close to the T2.

Edit to avoid double posting - Couldn't resist temptation. Blon BL01 ordered. Now to see how they stand up compared to the BL03 and the ED9


----------



## lgcubana (Aug 27, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> T2 = very good on their class, good clarity, good details, good soundstage, good tonality, can put into bright iem category, lack of bass (some feels boring because there is *no bass impact*), *bass is there* just come out when its called, got texture but soft, comfy.
> good for acoustic, orchestra, folk, pop genres. Definitely not for basshead


The T2/T3 hyperbole bus is what got me back into IEMs, so for that I'm grateful.  But they are an acquired taste: if you like bright and sparkly (which brings out detail) , then (if your ears can handle it) the family  (T2, T3, T2 Pro & P1) are for you. But for myself, the T2 & the T3 were unusable, as I'm treble sensitive.

And for those of us that are on the other side of the tracks (that appreciate low end and a warm sound signature), these (without the tape mod) and I repeat, these are seriously lacking in bass.  If you've ever experienced the Moondrop Kanas, KPE or KXXS, you'll know how inaccurate it is to say that Tin HiFi (as a product line) has a regard for the lower bands.

Side note:
 With the tape mod, the low end comes out; but it's muddy, at best.

Edit to add:
For my tastes, the TRN V60 Pro beats the Tins hands down, at the targeted sound profile. Drums are Drums and the sound stage is expansive, in comparison to the T3s; which is the pair that I currently have.


----------



## chinmie

i have the Kanas, and i never find the bass on the T2s and T3 as lacking at all, and i never like the vent tape mod as it bleeds the midbass.

i do however use earbud foams on my T2 Pro nozzle to reduce the treble volume and warm up the sound a bit


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 27, 2019)

zachmal said:


> what would be a "good" earphone in that price range (35-50 USD) then ?
> 
> criteria are neutral curve (non-recessed mids), decent bass with sub-bass, replaceable cable
> 
> ...



Very few IEMs with that signature in 30-35 region. Probably MH755 is best with that signature in this price range. Bqeyz KB1 (Edit - Added correct model) is also good. Good bass extension and mids are not recessed at least to my ears. Tuning is relaxed and joyful. In fact, if I'm not wrong, except BQ3 which is renowned for its bass and out of your stated budget, should serve your purpose. You can compare all BQEYZ earphones here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqeyz-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894089/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i have the Kanas, and i never find the bass on the T2s and T3 as lacking at all, and i never like the vent tape mod as it bleeds the midbass.
> 
> i do however use earbud foams on my T2 Pro nozzle to reduce the treble volume and warm up the sound a bit



Agreed, the tape mod turns the T2 into a bloated, bleeding mess.

I’ve tried modding it in a number of ways, all in an effort to increase the low end without causing bleeding. I’ve given up, and come to the conclusion that due to the rear volume of the stock shell, the sound tuning is optimized. Any tinkering just messes up the excellent stock sound.

I do have a plan for 1 more test mod though; I’m going to increase the volume behind the driver and see if that helps.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dani157 said:


> >criteria are neutral curve (non-recessed mids), decent bass with sub-bass, replaceable cable
> >MH755
> 
> Hope this helps.



uh, bass, sure, but the MH755 being neutral?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac




----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hakuzen said:


> my HiFi BCD has also left and right sides swapped. got it in taobao.
> 
> for single BA iem, got this one with knowles ED29689 (like etymotic er4), green knowles damper, detachable 2pins 0.78mm cable.
> the tri-flanges tips included are not worth it. but with etymotic soft tri-flanges (ER38-18) and ety deep insertion, wow, delicious.



Interesting. Whats the name of these? the price??


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Zerohour88 said:


> uh, bass, sure, but the MH755 being neutral?


Follows Harman Neutral curve. Although there are tons of fakes in the market so beware.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

funny....im still waiting for my BL-03 to arrive...but I always think NiceHCK EP10 are very similar to them....and they other day while surfing on ALI i found this. 

Its call: BLON BL-01.


----------



## Tamirci

Dani157 said:


> Follows Harman Neutral curve. Although there are tons of fakes in the market so beware.



Where can we buy an original?


----------



## Tonymac136

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Its call: BLON BL-01.



I've got one coming. Is that yours or a stock photo?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Tamirci said:


> Where can we buy an original?



You can find more information in this thread - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> funny....im still waiting for my BL-03 to arrive...but I always think NiceHCK EP10 are very similar to them....and they other day while surfing on ALI i found this.
> 
> Its call: BLON BL-01.



Nice find. Yeah, that looks like EP10 alright


----------



## HungryPanda

Must be an easily bought shell now


----------



## hakuzen (Aug 27, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Interesting. Whats the name of these? the price??


it's an artisan who sells in taobao. he makes the iem after you order it.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=586997480516
if you add agent fees/currency conversion and shipping costs, it can be $60-65 USD. and you might need etys 3 flanges tips (ER38-18, the soft silicone version are the only ones my ears accept for deep insertion, which is a must if you want to enjoy this iem)

edit: corrected tips suggestion, because it's based in my ears and personal experience


----------



## harry501501 (Aug 27, 2019)

An oldie here, but i got a USED Soundmagic E80 for £20 on Amazon and it's outstanding. Huge leap from the E10 and e50. I'd held off for a long time as it kept coming up as overly bright, analytical and piercing (which I don't hear) and i didn't want to risk £65+. What i will say is if you pair it with a brighter source you may get a slight upper mids emphasis, but it's not piercing or exaggerated and doesn't take away from bass. Pair it with something smoother and it's a joy to listen too. Very musical with outstanding mids imo, ton of detail in there, treble extends well. Very accurate soundstage. I noticed it was £29.00 NEW just the other day and has jumped back up to £65 on the Soundmagic website.

Reminds me a lot of the TUNAI PIANO. Another set that draws you in firstly with it's musicality and secondly with how technically proficient it is at playing all genres equally as good. *A real shame it isn't popular around Head-Fi actually. *


----------



## ilmothedude (Aug 27, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> An oldie here, but i got a USED Soundmagic E80 for £20 on Amazon and it's outstanding. Huge leap from the E10 and e50. I'd held off for a long time as it kept coming up as overly bright, analytical and piercing (which I don't hear) and i didn't want to risk £65+. What i will say is if you pair it with a brighter source you may get a slight upper mids emphasis, but it's not piercing or exaggerated and doesn't take away from bass. Pair it with something smoother and it's a joy to listen too. Very musical with outstanding mids imo, ton of detail in there, treble extends well. Very accurate soundstage. I noticed it was £29.00 NEW just the other day and has jumped back up to £65 on the Soundmagic website.
> 
> Reminds me a lot of the TUNAI PIANO. Another set that draws you in firstly with it's musicality and secondly with how technically proficient it is at playing all genres equally as good. *A real shame it isn't popular around Head-Fi actually. *


I'm absolute lover of Soundmagic E80. It's my favorite iem, its signature is so good and imaging and soundstage is very precise and spacious. Really great clarity, detail and yet so musical. I use E80 with Xuelin ihifi1969 which is natural and organic sounding dap. It's great pair, but I haven't found E80 to be too bright with any source really. I think that E80 would deserve more attention.


----------



## mbwilson111

harry501501 said:


> Reminds me a lot of the TUNAI PIANO. Another set that draws you in firstly with it's musicality and secondly with how technically proficient it is at playing all genres equally as good. *A real shame it isn't popular around Head-Fi actually. *



You know I love my Tunai Piano.


----------



## SweetEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> funny....im still waiting for my BL-03 to arrive...but I always think NiceHCK EP10 are very similar to them....and they other day while surfing on ALI i found this.
> 
> Its call: BLON BL-01.




will u mind update your first post list with BCD microdrivers under the $10-$20 category? i have posted review in headfi


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

MAN.

There an Ali sale right now...not that much exciting stuffs.

BUT.
BQEYZ KB1 is 20$ on NiceHCK store.

I dont think you will EVER find this price Again!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32953631307.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> You know I love my Tunai Piano.


what...are they that nice?

I shut the door on Tunai proposing me them after confusion about multiple time shipment struggling.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way peps, yep, I understant the *MH755 HYPE.*

Don't know if the upgrade SPC cable make them alive (my biased mind think so) but they can easily compete with lot of sub 100$ iem. 

well balanced, Great imaging, lower end can be sloppy but mid bass is quite controled....vocal are quite nice too. But most of all its the refined timbre that I like, never harsh or peaky, wich do not mean too warm or soft.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SweetEars said:


> will u mind update your first post list with BCD microdrivers under the $10-$20 category? i have posted review in headfi


no...but it make 6 months i try to convince myself working on this list....so, perhaps in 2 years micro drivers category will come in if im still alive. 

in fact, i would like to make a BIG clean up. Less is more, you know.

10-20 category should be: ****-****-****-****!


----------



## mbwilson111

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what...are they that nice?
> 
> I shut the door on Tunai proposing me them after confusion about multiple time shipment struggling.



They sound great and are comfortable to me... but they do cost more than some of the others that people are happy with.  They are £50 on Amazon Uk but I had a 10% voucher.  I definitely was going to return them if they were not good... but they were so good that I kept them... in spite of having too many iems.   @harry501501 recommended them to me and he has a good ear.

I have the silver one.  I just wish it did not have a mic but there is no choice on that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> They sound great and are comfortable to me... but they do cost more than some of the others that people are happy with.  They are £50 on Amazon Uk but I had a 10% voucher.  I definitely was going to return them if they were not good... but they were so good that I kept them... in spite of having too many iems.   @harry501501 recommended them to me and he has a good ear.
> 
> I have the silver one.  I just wish it did not have a mic but there is no choice on that.



Yeah, read about them months ago...get excited....and was suppose to review them....get confuse and forget about them...sure, ceramic hybrid interest me. The construction kind of worry me tough, and yeah the mic....i rarely see people using iem with mic on the stree to be honnest dont know the obsession about this. Anyway, now that some people here rave about them my interest is intense.

How do you find the vocal???


----------



## mbwilson111 (Aug 27, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> How do you find the vocal???



Excellent... vocals are very important to me.

The best review is here... Done by a headfier that we know...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B07K8D26FY/ref=acr_dpproductdetail_text?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

click on the reviews.


----------



## SweetEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way peps, yep, I understant the *MH755 HYPE.*
> 
> Don't know if the upgrade SPC cable make them alive (my biased mind think so) but they can easily compete with lot of sub 100$ iem.
> 
> well balanced, Great imaging, lower end can be sloppy but mid bass is quite controled....vocal are quite nice too. But most of all its the refined timbre that I like, never harsh or peaky, wich do not mean too warm or soft.


i think they are quite good in transparency in the mids and highs.. Bass is more a rough sub bass texture and smooth mid bass


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SweetEars said:


> i think they are quite good in transparency in the mids and highs.. Bass is more a rough sub bass texture and smooth mid bass


I never try those, just the BQ3 that I love....but BQEYZ are rarely on sale...for 4 days they are on ALI....lot of them at 50% or so. Worth a look.


----------



## SweetEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I never try those, just the BQ3 that I love....but BQEYZ are rarely on sale...for 4 days they are on ALI....lot of them at 50% or so. Worth a look.


BQEYZ- mind explaining how they are good?


----------



## Zerohour88

Dani157 said:


> Follows Harman Neutral curve. Although there are tons of fakes in the market so beware.



Harman neutral is not really neutral (a bit too bassy, I'd call the MH755 U-shaped instead of neutral, tbh). But as usual, preferences may vary.

For anyone interested to know more about the MH755 modding and trusted sellers, head on over to:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## DynamicEars

Dani157 said:


> Follows Harman Neutral curve. Although there are tons of fakes in the market so beware.



Maybe you want to say it's close to harman target reference, but Harman target itself its not neutral by any means. Harman target have boosted sub bass and mid bass until 200hz, and emphasize on upper mids with hump on 3khz and gradually down from there.
for me myself after learn with hit and miss, I found that signature I would love is modified harman, lower down bass a little bit, and emphasize on upper mids but with damper down the 3khz section. look at a lot of TOTL level iems, a lot of them damped 3khz. Sony's latest flagship IER Z1R, M9 and M7 suits me very well in sound signature.



SweetEars said:


> BQEYZ- mind explaining how they are good?


smooth, great imaging, well tuned (for its price class of course)



Zerohour88 said:


> Harman neutral is not really neutral (a bit too bassy, I'd call the MH755 U-shaped instead of neutral, tbh). But as usual, preferences may vary.
> 
> For anyone interested to know more about the MH755 modding and trusted sellers, head on over to:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/



i agree. MH755 is a U shaped iem for me


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 28, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Maybe you want to say it's close to harman target reference, but Harman target itself its not neutral by any means. Harman target have boosted sub bass and mid bass until 200hz, and emphasize on upper mids with hump on 3khz and gradually down from there.
> for me myself after learn with hit and miss, I found that signature I would love is modified harman, lower down bass a little bit, and emphasize on upper mids but with damper down the 3khz section. look at a lot of TOTL level iems, a lot of them damped 3khz. Sony's latest flagship IER Z1R, M9 and M7 suits me very well in sound signature.



TBH, I find MH755 fairly neutral with slight bass hump. Although all of us hear differently so it is possible that they might be U shaped for you. On Harman target, yes I meant MH755 closely follows the signature, my bad it didn't come across like that. Also on HT's neutrality, I feel they're practical neutral as opposed to theoretical neutral because of perception they create. Dead flat neutral IEMs are perceived to be boring by masses so Harman target is what they found as a middle ground. My understanding might be limited but that's what I deduce from all the hoopla around Harman target curve.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Zerohour88 said:


> Harman neutral is not really neutral (a bit too bassy, I'd call the MH755 U-shaped instead of neutral, tbh). But as usual, preferences may vary.
> 
> For anyone interested to know more about the MH755 modding and trusted sellers, head on over to:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/



Probably it's difference in our preferences.


----------



## Zerohour88

Dani157 said:


> Probably it's difference in our preferences.



for reference sake, I find the Tin Audio T2 fairly neutral as opposed to the MH755. You can tone down the bass on the MH755 by blocking vents and stuffing the space behind the drivers, but won't do much to fix the mids.


----------



## SweetEars

Dani157 said:


> TBH, I find MH755 fairly neutral with slight bass hump. Although all of us hear differently so it is possible that they might be U shaped for you. On Harman target, yes I meant MH755 closely follows the signature, my bad it didn't come across like that. Also on HT's neutrality, I feel they're practical neutral as opposed to theoretical neutral because of perception they create. Dead flat neutral IEMs are perceived to be boring by masses so Harman target is what they found as a middle ground. My understanding might be limited but that's what I deduce from all the hoopla around Harman target curve.



i wonder if the BCD micro drivers follow the same  Harman signature?


----------



## scottySK

Would love hear from someone who has owned both the Tin T2 and T3 earphones. I love my T2's and want to know of there is any significant improvement in the T3. The price seems good at the moment with the AliExpress sales on.

I love the clarity and mids of the T2, with still plenty of bass with the stock foam tips (definitely not as bass lacking as some people claim).

Otherwise does anyone have any recommendations for earphones that might improve on the T2 for under $70 USD?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SweetEars said:


> i wonder if the BCD micro drivers follow the same  Harman signature?



Not sure about them as I don't own them


----------



## ozziecook

scottySK said:


> Would love hear from someone who has owned both the Tin T2 and T3 earphones. I love my T2's and want to know of there is any significant improvement in the T3. The price seems good at the moment with the AliExpress sales on.
> 
> I love the clarity and mids of the T2, with still plenty of bass with the stock foam tips (definitely not as bass lacking as some people claim).
> 
> Otherwise does anyone have any recommendations for earphones that might improve on the T2 for under $70 USD?



Depends on your tastes and preferences. I wasn't a lover of the T2 or T3 when they were lent to me to try. I also found, like some here, that they were too bright and the treble too hot for me.
Not my idea of balanced or natural but ymmv etc etc. I know many better qualified than myself think the sun shines out of their Tinny ars@s 

Personally, I'm a bit of a bass head. Getting iems to shine in the bass department isn't easy...whilst still retaining clarity in the mids and allowing a pleasant sparkle in the highs for soundstage...hm.
Not sure there's much under $200 that do that the way I like it. 
But I'm still trying for the Holy Grail there! (not much comes close to what's in my signatory for me tastes for the price. Empire Ears Legend X is possibly the only IEM that I've heard that might tempt me to part with £2000 plus...but you can get close for a fraction.)

So, for me I love **** (yes there's some issue with certain instruments in classical but I think that's a bit overplayed tbh). Just get a good cable (the ones mentioned before - NiceHNK etc) and some very good fitting tips (recommend foams for ****). It can be a monster with some EQing. The bass can be sensational. The vocals beautiful. And the treble nicely sparkly. The soundstage can really impress on these.
Also, of course, the performance can depend on source. And yeah, hate me for it, but I EQ if it pleases my ears. Silly not to get **** for $15, no? I've had many a round of drinks that costs more.

Also...just got the NiceHNK M6. That's nice too. Crystal clear to my ears and gear. Nice bass, clean mids and very good separation and detail. Not warm, not bright...
And MH755 of course. Everyone should have at least one set.

So to answer your question...do these improve on T2. For me, yes.


----------



## domino584

The Sony MH 755 finally came in the mail today.  I'm seriously impressed by these.  For 5 bucks, this is insane.  I want to get them rewired.  Any suggestions on where to do this?  I thought there was a member on Head-Fi that does it.

For the time being I'll just order an extension cable.  I have a friend in need of a pair so I'll send her a pair too.  But, I really want to get these rewired.  Wow.  These are insane for the price.  Step aside Monks.


----------



## ozziecook

domino584 said:


> The Sony MH 755 finally came in the mail today.  I'm seriously impressed by these.  For 5 bucks, this is insane.  I want to get them rewired.  Any suggestions on where to do this?  I thought there was a member on Head-Fi that does it.
> 
> For the time being I'll just order an extension cable.  I have a friend in need of a pair so I'll send her a pair too.  But, I really want to get these rewired.  Wow.  These are insane for the price.  Step aside Monks.



Impressive aren't they. I've often thought that if you had these and skipped all the other IEM's barring the special top ones, you'd be a richer wiser person.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Where are people getting the MH 755 for $5? EBay listings from Hong Kong? I will have to consult the 'fake' guides.


----------



## MrMajony

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Where are people getting the MH 755 for $5? EBay listings from Hong Kong? I will have to consult the 'fake' guides.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Origin...764387?hash=item5d87e313a3:g:FH4AAOSw-pBcbRY6


----------



## scottySK

ozziecook said:


> Depends on your tastes and preferences. I wasn't a lover of the T2 or T3 when they were lent to me to try. I also found, like some here, that they were too bright and the treble too hot for me.
> Not my idea of balanced or natural but ymmv etc etc. I know many better qualified than myself think the sun shines out of their Tinny ars@s
> 
> Personally, I'm a bit of a bass head. Getting iems to shine in the bass department isn't easy...whilst still retaining clarity in the mids and allowing a pleasant sparkle in the highs for soundstage...hm.
> ...


Thanks, I'll definitely try the ****!


----------



## harry501501

mbwilson111 said:


> You know I love my Tunai Piano.



Should be more of us 



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what...are they that nice?
> 
> I shut the door on Tunai proposing me them after confusion about multiple time shipment struggling.



Yeah, they have a very easy to enjoy sound. I've went from genre to genre and they surprise me every time how they play such diverse music styles, fast and slow alike. I only recently started properly appreciating the French singer ZAZ and love hearing the big band, jazz numbers she's so good at, then over to Bowie and Let's Dance sounds upbeat and edgy with those electronic notes pinging side to side and his powerful lead vocal centre stage.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, read about them months ago...get excited....and was suppose to review them....get confuse and forget about them...sure, ceramic hybrid interest me. The construction kind of worry me tough, and yeah the mic....i rarely see people using iem with mic on the stree to be honnest dont know the obsession about this. Anyway, now that some people here rave about them my interest is intense.
> 
> How do you find the vocal???



Vocals have good articulation and weight.

I can see how looking at them you'd think the build could be an issue but I've had them in and out of my pocket and while in the gym/running. The shells are solid. They look great in hand. Again the cable is the only thing I'd improve, but would that take away from the aesthetics? Still strong enough imo.

£50 is a lot in this busy market, but you're defo getting quality sound for your money.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Aug 29, 2019)

Someone mentioned the cable on the BLON BL-03 should be replaced, as it's "crap"?

I've noticed the Blon actually comes in two cables: a brown and a silver. Are both
bad?

Edit: Also how do the different cables change the sound?


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Someone mentioned the cable on the BLON BL-03 should be replaced, as it's "crap"?
> 
> I've noticed the Blon actually comes in two cables: a brown and a silver. Are both
> bad?



There is nothing inherently wrong with the cable.  I have had no desire to change mine.  If it fits comfortably over your ear then no problem.


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

I've been using the **** for maybe 6 months, and love them, but love them even more now that I realised that they severely benefit from EQ. After listening to a sine sweep 20-20,000, I put 
+1db on 2khz, 
-5db on 4khz
+1db on 8khz
It sounds far far closer to flat now. after doing it I don't even know how I could have listened to it before now. Its far more lifelike and natural in tone. 
I have a CNT-1 and blitzwolf anc earphone coming for the gym too, will compare.


----------



## domino584

ozziecook said:


> Impressive aren't they. I've often thought that if you had these and skipped all the other IEM's barring the special top ones, you'd be a richer wiser person.



Definitely!  These go deeper than many pairs 20x their price.  They don't have a lot of "space", but, wow, they extend DEEP.  We're talking like 20 hz NP without significant bleed into the midrange.

I just need to get them rewired!


----------



## domino584

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Where are people getting the MH 755 for $5? EBay listings from Hong Kong? I will have to consult the 'fake' guides.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047761437.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.436f4c4d4Bq5tI

The black ones are fake.  The two orange/white one's I ordered were legit (at least they seem to be).  If these are fake, I wonder what the real pair sounds like.


----------



## Wiljen

Audiosense T180 review is posted here now.  Very reminiscent of the Campfire comet with a bit of extra treble extension

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-t180.23911/reviews#review-22556


----------



## TheVortex

A bunch of goodies arrived recently lol. Also I bought all of these as well.

Audiosense T180 Pro - Sounds decent but I can hear the limits of a single BA.
Hifi BCD X10 - My second one as the original was out of phase and L /R were the wrong way round. This one is now in phase but L and R are still the wrong way round lol. Sounds decent.
Semkarch SKC CNT1 - Sounds great and the gold filter seems to add a little treble and reduces bass a bit compared to the black filter. The cable memory wire I am not keen on.
Blon BL-03  -Have not tried yet.

Great chi-fi


----------



## FastAndClean

TheVortex said:


> A bunch of goodies arrived recently lol. Also I bought all of these as well.
> 
> Audiosense T180 Pro - Sounds decent but I can hear the limits of a single BA.
> Hifi BCD X10 - My second one as the original was out of phase and L /R were the wrong way round. This one is now in phase but L and R are still the wrong way round lol. Sounds decent.
> ...


can you compare the Blon and CNT1 when you have time, i am expecting them but will wait more than two weeks for the CNT


----------



## TheVortex

FastAndClean said:


> can you compare the Blon and CNT1 when you have time, i am expecting them but will wait more than two weeks for the CNT



Sure thing. It will probably be Saturday when I check it.


----------



## zazaboy (Aug 29, 2019)

semkarch CNT1 still available somewhere? was a bit too late


----------



## harry501501 (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, having ripped in to Revonext of the poor quality sound of the NEX-602 I got this email from them.

"I am sorry to bother you. In fact, based on your suggestions and evaluation of the products, we have stopped the production of 602. We mainly want to make this product and pursue higher quality in terms of cost and quality".

Impressed.

Saying that... they're still selling it on Amazon for £98.99 tut tut

https://www.amazon.co.uk/RevoNext-M...ords=revonext&qid=1567120467&s=gateway&sr=8-8


----------



## Slater (Aug 29, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Wow, having ripped in to Revonext of the poor quality sound of the NEX-602 I got this email from them.
> 
> "I am sorry to bother you. In fact, based on your suggestions and evaluation of the products, we have stopped the production of 602. We mainly want to make this product and pursue higher quality in terms of cost and quality".
> 
> ...



Wow, that’s good to know.

Better to go back to the drawing board, than keep selling a turd. I’m impressed with their ability to listen to feedback and take action.

I’d still love to know if the NEX-202 is any decent.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Wow, that’s good to know.
> 
> Better to go back to the drawing board, than keep selling a turd. I’m impressed with their ability to listen to feedback and take action.
> 
> I’d still love to know if the NEX-202 is any decent.



Yeah, I thought so. A month before though they had sent me quite a long email... with this part standing out...

*"This is the first batch of 602 with very limited qty since we have had some argument in the team; some distributors in US feel very good and think the workmanship and sound are good enough like USD1000 headphones; some of the team including me do not feel good enough but as US distributors push and feel acceptable we launched this 602".*

They've asked for my feedback on the newer models and i was going to ask about the 202.


----------



## zachmal

zazaboy said:


> semkarch CNT1 still available somewhere? was a bit too late



nope, looks like they're out of stock everywhere 

I also missed it :/


----------



## HungryPanda

Snooze you lose


----------



## AudioNoob (Aug 30, 2019)

I've been reviewing the Kbear F1 and The TRI I4, courtesy of Kiki from Kbear for the last week. I'll write more detailed feedback later but:

*The F1* has some new colors out, I got the blue, they are pretty. I got ones with Tenhz 29898 drivers, thought there is some note that the ultimate version should have bellsing ones... The driver mixup on the f1s is a bit insane. The first impression I had was that they were leaning a little too warm so I swapped eartips for something with a wider and shallower bore, that cleared thing up a lot. If you don't have any other tips, I would recommend cutting the bore of the included ones to be shorter. They work best with tips that have the inset bores where the flange is longer, with the earphone sitting in the flange. This obviously won't work with the smallest sizes. The cable is ok, I think its one of jcallys and tangles if you look at it funny and doesn't have a cincher

That aside, it is surprisingly bass capable for a single BA, I would describe it as an L signature with 17k+ rolloff, which makes it very easy to listen to without fatigue. They extend alright on the lower end (very audible 20hz rumble) and being single BAs, they don't have any crossover issues that tend to plague cheaper multi-driver units. The cable down straightforward fit makes them an easy fit. I'm not absolutely sold on the square profile. The tip suggestion I made earlier makes them deeper fitting and that can lead to the square edges resting on/touching your ears that could get uncomfortable in longer listening sessions. It is hand poured resin so this is a simpler profile to cast. My one peeve is that they used non-flanged slippery bores on these which makes it harder to find well fitting tips (the and I would highly recommend cleaning them with alcohol now and then unless you want a tip surprise left in your ear. The included KZ tip set is a bit slide-y on the bore so I did not risk them.
*
The TRI I4* is supposed to be a Knowles + DD hybrid, It indeed sounds like one reaching further on both ends. It definitely is a L signature with emphasized sub-bass that doesn't bleed into the lower mid frequencies. While I understand that this is the fashion with multi-driver hybrids, I cannot help but think that it sounds like having a sealed subwoofer in the room that is turned up a touch too far. If you run a spectral flatness sweep, the 10-50hz region definitely rumbles ahead of the rest of the spectrum. That being said, not bleeding into the lower mids, I'm sure many will appreciate having a kicking woofer in their ears, it does lead great realism to binaural recording with sharp thumps in the 20hz range. It is more detailed than the F1 as expected and can get a bit sibilant with harsh upper mids if you insert them deeply as they go , they have a dip between 4-6.5khz and double peak/resonance at 7.5khz and 8.5khz which makes sounds like rim shots/clicks a little grating and adds grain to the upper register when you up the volume to bring up the mids. A prickly L signature? They do work very comfortably with complys(as in actual complys) for a good seal if you are going on an airplane or need noise cancellation otherwise. It's a well built hefty shell and comes with a very nice, tangleproof, sort of UE style cable with a neck cincher and very comfortable memory heatshrink for hooking over the ears. I would buy this cable daily use if they sold it separately and with a mic. I will experiment with softer bore tips and complys more that would help with the resonance/peaking, with silicones I feel it's a bit discordant.


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> *The TRI I4* is supposed to be a Knowles + DD hybrid, It indeed sounds like one reaching further on both ends. It definitely is a L signature with emphasized sub-bass that doesn't bleed into the lower mid frequencies. While I understand that this is the fashion with multi-driver hybrids, I cannot help but think that it sounds like having a sealed subwoofer in the room that is turned up a touch too far. If you run a spectral flatness sweep, the 10-50hz region definitely rumbles ahead of the rest of the spectrum. That being said, not bleeding into the lower mids, I'm sure many will appreciate having a kicking woofer in their ears, it does lead great realism to binaural recording with sharp thumps in the 20hz range. It is more detailed than the F1 as expected and can get a touch sibilant if you insert them deeply(as they go), they have a dip between 4-6.5khz and double peak/resonance at 7.5khz and 8.5khz which makes sounds like rim shots/clicks a little grating and adds grain to the upper register. They do work very comfortably with complys(as in actual complys) for a good seal if you are going on an airplane or need noise cancellation otherwise. It's a well built hefty shell and comes with a very nice, tangleproof, sort of UE style cable with a neck cincher and very comfortable memory heatshrink for hooking over the ears. I would buy this cable daily use if they sold it separately and with a mic.


the upper mids are a little bit spicy for me, they can jump at you with bad mastered recordings, other than that a good earphone for the price


----------



## AudioNoob

FastAndClean said:


> the upper mids are a little bit spicy for me, they can jump at you with bad mastered recordings, other than that a good earphone for the price


I agree, added a little more clarification to my description.


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> I agree, added a little more clarification to my description.


i am using them now with Ostry OS300 tips and they are smooth and very enjoyable


----------



## AudioNoob

FastAndClean said:


> i am using them now with Ostry OS300 tips and they are smooth and very enjoyable


That would make sense since those have dampeners.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Hey,

Between the **** **** and the BLON BL-03, which do you think is better as an isolating transit IEM?

Any other suggestions to compensate for a "cold" DAP like the iPod Touch 4 [it's all I have mobile currently]?


----------



## FastAndClean

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Hey,
> 
> Between the **** **** and the BLON BL-03, which do you think is better as an isolating transit IEM?
> 
> Any other suggestions to compensate for a "cold" DAP like the iPod Touch 4 [it's all I have mobile currently]?


i cant comment on the Blon yet, but **** has weak isolation, i am assuming the Blon will be similar because it has short nozzles and the fit will be shallow


----------



## Slater

AudioNoob said:


> I've been reviewing the Kbear F1 and The TRI I4, courtesy of Kiki from Kbear for the last week. I'll write more detailed feedback later but:
> 
> *The F1* has some new colors out, I got the blue, they are pretty. I got ones with Tenhz 29898 drivers, thought there is some note that the ultimate version should have bellsing ones... The driver mixup on the f1s is a bit insane. The first impression I had was that they were leaning a little too warm so I swapped eartips for something with a wider and shallower bore, that cleared thing up a lot. If you don't have any other tips, I would recommend cutting the bore of the included ones to be shorter. They work best with tips that have the inset bores where the flange is longer, with the earphone sitting in the flange. This obviously won't work with the smallest sizes. The cable is ok, I think its one of jcallys and tangles if you look at it funny and doesn't have a cincher
> 
> That aside, it is surprisingly bass capable for a single BA, I would describe it as an L signature with 17k+ rolloff, which makes it very easy to listen to without fatigue. They extend alright on the lower end (very audible 20hz rumble) and being single BAs, they don't have any crossover issues that tend to plague cheaper multi-driver units. The cable down straightforward fit makes them an easy fit. I'm not absolutely sold on the square profile. The tip suggestion I made earlier makes them deeper fitting and that can lead to the square edges resting on/touching your ears that could get uncomfortable in longer listening sessions. It is hand poured resin so this is a simpler profile to cast. My one peeve is that they used non-flanged slippery bores on these which makes it harder to find well fitting tips (the and I would highly recommend cleaning them with alcohol now and then unless you want a tip surprise left in your ear. The included KZ tip set is a bit slide-y on the bore so I did not risk them.



I don't have the Tehnz version, but I now have the 'generic' driver version and the 'ultimate' ie final version with the Bellsing driver.

I posted my comparison of the 2 here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/page-4#post-15157274


----------



## buzzbuzz (Aug 30, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## CoiL

AudioNoob said:


> ...and can* get a bit sibilant with harsh upper mids if you insert them deeply as they go* , they have a dip between 4-6.5khz and *double peak/resonance at 7.5khz and 8.5kh*z which makes sounds like rim shots/clicks a little grating and adds grain to the upper register when you up the volume to bring up the mids.


With deeper insertion, treble peaks should move up. Have tested some IEMs with my measurement system for changes in FR according to insertion depth and those I did, all moved peaks up with deeper insertion.


----------



## AudioNoob

CoiL said:


> With deeper insertion, treble peaks should move up. Have tested some IEMs with my measurement system for changes in FR according to insertion depth and those I did, all moved peaks up with deeper insertion.



Indeed, except with this averaged custom iem type shells you can't really go much deeper as the earphone body is larger than any ear canal


----------



## CoiL

AudioNoob said:


> Indeed, except with this averaged custom iem type shells you can't really go much deeper as the earphone body is larger than any ear canal


...but You can change tip size and position on nozzle nevertheless ...and thus change insertion depth. 
Like user redrol did with his Moondrop A8 custom, tip flush to nozzle edge for example.


----------



## AudioNoob

CoiL said:


> ...but You can change tip size and position on nozzle nevertheless ...and thus change insertion depth.
> Like user redrol did with his Moondrop A8 custom, tip flush to nozzle edge for example.


I found that the included black tips (they are softer single density with shorter nozzles) I can push them far enough to move the resonance. It does split the emphasis to the 3-4khz - 8khz peaks which still sounds fatiguing but a tad less jarring for most songs. It still comes through in some tracks. They still behave like a tweeter duct taped to a subwoofer though (which many apparently enjoy)


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Hey,
> 
> Between the **** **** and the BLON BL-03, which do you think is better as an isolating transit IEM?
> 
> Any other suggestions to compensate for a "cold" DAP like the iPod Touch 4 [it's all I have mobile currently]?



I agree with @FastAndClean , **** is not too good isolation wise as it has a semiopen back design. But this gives it a percieved wider soundstage. I tried **** on subways and buses, the noise still gets in, and forces you to boost the volume, which may not be safe. Don't have the BLON.


----------



## HAMS

CoiL said:


> ...but You can change tip size and position on nozzle nevertheless ...and thus change insertion depth.
> Like user redrol did with his Moondrop A8 custom, tip flush to nozzle edge for example.


What count as deep insertion? The tips or distance from driver?


----------



## PhonoPhi

HAMS said:


> What count as deep insertion? The tips or distance from driver?



More so the length of the nozzle and the right angle for one's ear anatomy, in my experience/understanding.

Tips should provide the right seal, together with a tightly fitting shell without much venting.

KZ ZS10 pro (and many similar KZ/CCA IEMs with the same shell design) give a tight seal for me, perhaps even too much (for walking outside).


----------



## chinmie

anyone done this mod to their T2 Pro? this is a good mod if you want to reduce treble volume without rolling off the top sparkle/high treble, and also want to keep the cold tonality of the T2 Pro. 

i'm currently putting the Tool's new album on repeat with this (and my other earphones, of course)


----------



## Tonymac136

Blon isolates fairly well wi


zazaboy said:


> semkarch CNT1 still available somewhere? was a bit too late



AK Audio store on Ali 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NF1d28Ms


----------



## zachmal

Tonymac136 said:


> Blon isolates fairly well wi
> 
> 
> AK Audio store on Ali
> ...



nope, there are tons of "artifacts" on the aliexpress search results that either lead to "Sorry, this item is no longer available!" (CNT1) or that the page doesn't exist at all

so in short: I clicked on all search results and each said "Sorry, this item is no longer available!" - it really appears to be sold out


----------



## baskingshark

zachmal said:


> nope, there are tons of "artifacts" on the aliexpress search results that either lead to "Sorry, this item is no longer available!" (CNT1) or that the page doesn't exist at all
> 
> so in short: I clicked on all search results and each said "Sorry, this item is no longer available!" - it really appears to be sold out



Yeah I was also in 2 minds about getting the CNT1 as I thought it would be a sidegrade compared to my Toneking Nine Tails and had too many IEMs already, so I was sitting on the fence until it became totally sold out.
i messaged a few of the more famous sellers on AE, and most of them said they will not be bringing any more stock of CNT 1 in for the future. They all seem to be focusing on selling the Blon instead.
I think Amazon and Penon are still selling the CNT1, but at the usual $95 price.
Well congrats to all those who snagged it at the $35 price, I think it is excellent for that pricing!


----------



## zachmal

baskingshark said:


> I agree with @FastAndClean , **** is not too good isolation wise as it has a semiopen back design. But this gives it a percieved wider soundstage. I tried **** on subways and buses, the noise still gets in, and forces you to boost the volume, which may not be safe. Don't have the BLON.



what tips do you use for the **** ?

it's rather hard to get a pretty good seal with those


----------



## baskingshark

zachmal said:


> what tips do you use for the **** ?
> 
> it's rather hard to get a pretty good seal with those



I use KZ starlines for ****.


----------



## ozziecook

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Hey,
> 
> Between the **** **** and the BLON BL-03, which do you think is better as an isolating transit IEM?



Neither is great for isolation, I'm sorry to say.
Neither has a deep enough fit due to shortness of nozzle. I'd look elsewhere if that's your priority. What else do you have in mind?


----------



## ozziecook

zachmal said:


> what tips do you use for the **** ?
> 
> it's rather hard to get a pretty good seal with those



Has to be whatever your favourite foams happen to be.


----------



## Veyska

zachmal said:


> what tips do you use for the **** ?
> 
> it's rather hard to get a pretty good seal with those


I use Whirlwinds a size up from what I normally use with mine.


----------



## yyzpam

Same here.  Works great !


----------



## pfloyd

To aid in getting go fit on short stem iems like the blons, insert the stem of a smaller tip inside the stem of a larger tip, which allows it to stay up higher on the stem improving fit. Isolation is very good for me this way, ymmv of course. Also trim off stems to fit as sleeves at the 2 pin cable/iem junction to stabilize connection.
Boy do these puppies sound great.


----------



## genck

I have legit IG955 that came with my note 8 and have been trying to hunt down another real set, it seems that this is the most counterfeit IEM in existence. Confirm/deny?

edit: i'm convinced every single one is fake that is for sale, reading the reviews


----------



## DBaldock9

genck said:


> I have legit IG955 that came with my note 8 and have been trying to hunt down another real set, it seems that this is the most counterfeit IEM in existence. Confirm/deny?
> 
> edit: i'm convinced every single one is fake that is for sale, reading the reviews



Have you checked with any of the Samsung Experience Stores?
https://www.samsung.com/us/samsung-experience-store/


----------



## genck

DBaldock9 said:


> Have you checked with any of the Samsung Experience Stores?
> https://www.samsung.com/us/samsung-experience-store/


There are three of them, those are like apple stores and there isn't one in my immediate area. They don't ship to you as far as I can tell, something I'll look into though.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 1, 2019)

.


----------



## harry501501

The other night i broke my favourite MMCX cable when trying it with the CNT-1 

It was the one I got from Penon as a replacement for my LZ A4... I got it on and it just wasn't for coming back off. Eventually had no choice but to use pliers as safely as i could but I split the end in half. Anyone else have problems with them... both sides were actually as tight?


----------



## Slater (Sep 1, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> The other night i broke my favourite MMCX cable when trying it with the CNT-1
> 
> It was the one I got from Penon as a replacement for my LZ A4... I got it on and it just wasn't for coming back off. Eventually had no choice but to use pliers as safely as i could but I split the end in half. Anyone else have problems with them... both sides were actually as tight?



You need to get those “keys” that help remove stubborn mmcx. They’ve been posted many times before. They only cost a few bucks, and I haven’t damaged a single mmcx since using them. The cost is a fraction of even a single mmcx cable, so they pay for themselves 10xs over every time they’re used.


----------



## TheVortex

Slater said:


> You need to get those “keys” that help remove stubborn mmcx. They’ve been posted many times before. They only cost a few bucks, and I haven’t damaged a single mmcx since using them. The cost is a fraction of even a single mmcx cable, so they pay for themselves 10xs over every time they’re used.



Do you have a name for those keys as I need to order them for tight MMCX connectors?


----------



## TheVortex (Sep 1, 2019)

A dynamic driver battle! Semkarch SKC CNT1 on the right and the Blon BL-03 on the left.



They both sound great and shame they discontinued the CNT1.

I don't get why they made the nozzle so short on the BL-03 as the right earphone just keeps popping out of my ear with the stock cable. Different tips and a nicehck 8 core cable solved that.


----------



## Tonymac136

That is absolutely the only answer to the question "which do I buy? Blon or Semkarch?"


----------



## TheVortex

Tonymac136 said:


> That is absolutely the only answer to the question "which do I buy? Blon or Semkarch?"



The Blon sounds similar to the CNT1 with the gold filters which reduces the bass slightly and slightly elevates the treble.

The CNT1 can be a bass monster if necessary.

I like them both but the shape of the CNT1 is better in my opinion.

Get both if you can lol


----------



## BadReligionPunk

TheVortex said:


> Get both if you can lol



That's the headfi way.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

BTW you can use a keyboard o-ring for better fit, and micropore tape for more bass. 



 

Just something I saw and then have used from a user on Aliexpress.


----------



## ShakyJake

TheVortex said:


> Do you have a name for those keys as I need to order them for tight MMCX connectors?


These are the one I use for MMCX removal. I believe it is the 2mm version that works for MMCX. I got the set of three with the plastic covering on it, but it looks like there is an all-metal set for cheaper now.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32853418321.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.637d4c4dNuT3rS


----------



## Slater (Sep 1, 2019)

TheVortex said:


> Do you have a name for those keys as I need to order them for tight MMCX connectors?



If you search Aliexpress for “harness terminal pick” you’ll find them.



There’s only 2 or 3 out of the whole kit that work for mmcx. The rest can be saved for other purposes. The ones you want look like long tuning forks (which in the above photo are at like 1,2,3,4 o’clock).


----------



## TheVortex

Thanks guys. I will order some of those as MMCX can be a pain in the ass sometimes to remove off the earphone.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

$2.99 prime shipped from amazon. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K3TQS26/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hanzilein (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey guys, I am looking for a new IEM to replace my SoundMagic E10. I am quite a fan of the sound signature of the E10, so the new IEM should have a similiar tuning but with improved sound quality. I think it is called V sound signature or something.
I want to stay around the 50€ price mark, which is around 55$.
IEMs, which I have take a look at:
TFZ T2 Galaxy (apparently a lot of bass) - 55€
TFZ My Love Edition 2019 - 55€
KZ ZS7 (big metal housing, is it comfortable in the ears?) - 32€
KZ ZS10 Pro (same as the ZS7?)
CCA C10 (looks big, maybe doesn't fit in ears) - 23€
SoundMagic E11D (I know, no Chi-fi ) - 50€
and ZST Pro, ZSN Pro, ZSR - all around 15-20€

Which one would you take? Maybe you have all of them and can compare them?
Or is there a better alternative I haven't seen yet? Thanks in advance


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> $2.99 prime shipped from amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K3TQS26/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Hopefully those fit. I’ve only ever used the kit like I posted.


----------



## Veyska

Topically re-posting a link to the set of key-thingies I bought, since it's the full kit and only 5$ (free s&h, though not Prime) - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PT6THM5/


----------



## CoiL

Hanzilein said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for a new IEM to replace my SoundMagic E10. I am quite a fan of the sound signature of the E10, so the new IEM should have a similiar tuning but with improved sound quality. I think it is called V sound signature or something.
> I want to stay around the 50€ price mark, which is around 55$.
> IEMs, which I have take a look at:
> TFZ T2 Galaxy (apparently a lot of bass) - 55€
> ...


would take ZS10 Pro out of those.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

CoiL said:


> would take ZS10 Pro out of those.


Weird, I heard the TFZ T2 Galaxy are better.


----------



## screwdriver

I have positive experience with BQEYZ KC2 - its prices around $50-$60 bucks , its marketed as a sports headphone . the fit is hit or miss depending on the size of your ears . ive had this iem  the same time with the BQEYZ KB100  , Ibasso IT01 , Tin Ausio T2 pro and others - but this KC2 i feel has a lot of air and i enjoy the sound a lot . i sue it for workouts like gym and running along with a ES100 and it works great and sounds great . kinda dangerous with running coz u get immersed in the music and might get hit by a car LOL.  i just wanna share this with u guys


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 1, 2019)

screwdriver said:


> I have positive experience with BQEYZ KC2 - its prices around $50-$60 bucks. ive had this iem  the same time with the BQEYZ KB100  , Ibasso IT01 , Tin Ausio T2 pro and others - but this KC2 i feel has a lot of air and i enjoy the sound a lot . i sue it for workouts like gym and running along with a ES100 and it works great and sounds great . kinda dangerous with running coz u get immersed in the music and might get hit by a car LOL.  i just wanna share this with u guys


Did I just hear you say you like the KC2 better than the more expensive KB100?


----------



## screwdriver

they are about the same price


----------



## chinmie

@CoiL  i was just looking at your profile, and noticed you have mh755 in the ZS4 shell.. how it goes? does the sound differ much from the stock shell?


----------



## SeoulParty

CoiL said:


> would take ZS10 Pro out of those.



Surprisingly the ZS10 Pro doesn't seem to get much love here imo.  Top 5 best "Bang for Buck"  IEMs out currently imo.    Really enjoying em as my daily commute iem nowadays.
Maybe cause it doesn't have enough boom for the bass heads and not enough clarity for the reference sound loving crowd.


----------



## antdroid

I posted a new review of the Tri I4 In-Ear. It's a $69 IEM that's similar to a slightly warm Diffuse Field tuning, although I find it a tad bright, but overall enjoyable.

https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/tri-i4-review.html

Also, I uploaded a batch of IEM measurements into a new measurement database i posted on my site.



SeoulParty said:


> Surprisingly the ZS10 Pro doesn't seem to get much love here imo.  Top 5 best "Bang for Buck"  IEMs out currently imo.    Really enjoying em as my daily commute iem nowadays.
> Maybe cause it doesn't have enough boom for the bass heads and not enough clarity for the reference sound loving crowd.



I really like the ZS10 Pro a lot. It got a ton of love when it first came out, but KZ releases 10 iems a month so it's like 3000 IEM models ago.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 2, 2019)

SeoulParty said:


> Surprisingly the ZS10 Pro doesn't seem to get much love here imo.  Top 5 best "Bang for Buck"  IEMs out currently imo.    Really enjoying em as my daily commute iem nowadays.
> Maybe cause it doesn't have enough boom for the bass heads and not enough clarity for the reference sound loving crowd.


Probably cause its a KZ. People are trying to diversify their tastes after riding the hype train too long.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 2, 2019)

zachmal said:


> nope, there are tons of "artifacts" on the aliexpress search results that either lead to "Sorry, this item is no longer available!" (CNT1) or that the page doesn't exist at all
> 
> so in short: I clicked on all search results and each said "Sorry, this item is no longer available!" - it really appears to be sold out



I found that ebay is still selling new Semkarch CNT1 @ $43 USD with free shipping. Decided to buy it since I missed the $35 USD ones on Ali, and they are totally sold out on AE now (and probably will not be in production again). 

Some sellers on ebay are still selling it at $95 USD though. If you search "SKC-CNT1" on ebay more options will appear than if u typed "Semkarch", so just find the cheapest. I don't think I would have pulled the trigger at $95 USD for sure.


----------



## SeoulParty

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Probably cause its a KZ. People are trying to diversify their tastes after riding the hype train too long.



For some reason this brought back a funny memory of a car review I read in a car mag 15 years ago. It was a Hyundai elantra or sonata.  It had a pretty long list in the Pro column and then only one line in Con column.  "It's a Hyundai" ha


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> I found that ebay is still selling new Semkarch CNT1 @ $43 USD with free shipping. Decided to buy it since I missed the $35 USD ones on Ali, and they are totally sold out on AE now (and probably will not be in production again).
> 
> Some sellers on ebay are still selling it at $95 USD though. If you search "SKC-CNT1" on ebay more options will appear than if u typed "Semkarch", so just find the cheapest. I don't think I would have pulled the trigger at $95 USD for sure.


Well I am super interested in your take on these compared to your other IEMs esp No3, and Nine Tails. I have been looking to upgrade to a better single dynamic IEM but am so pleased with the CNT's that I don't know if the $100-$150 market now is a big enough jump to take.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> Well I am super interested in your take on these compared to your other IEMs esp No3, and Nine Tails. I have been looking to upgrade to a better single dynamic IEM but am so pleased with the CNT's that I don't know if the $100-$150 market now is a big enough jump to take.



Yep I'll definitely give u guys a comparison of these 3. Thanks for the recommendation @BadReligionPunk , I think u were the first one to highlight the CNT 1 to us even when it wasn't popular last time.
I suspect that the Ninetails and TFZ No. 3 may be sidegrades to the CNT1, since all were retailing around $100ish USD before the CNT1 underwent a firesale the past few days LOL.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> Yep I'll definitely give u guys a comparison of these 3. Thanks for the recommendation @BadReligionPunk , I think u were the first one to highlight the CNT 1 to us even when it wasn't popular last time.
> I suspect that the Ninetails and TFZ No. 3 may be sidegrades to the CNT1, since all were retailing around $100ish USD before the CNT1 underwent a firesale the past few days LOL.


Cant wait. My impression after just reading reviews and how fast ChiFi moves is that 9T and No3 are probably better then CNT, but its also totally subjective. I don't have No3 or 9T so I cant say. I have to rely on reading reviews. 

I just don't wait to sidegrade or even move up a couple notches tough. I want to move up quite a bit. The DLC driver in No3 and how apparently TFZ handles bass in their IEM(never tried one though) has me interested in that one. The other one and the one I should probably get before they are gone forever is the Kanas. The regular one with the boosted low end.


----------



## CoiL

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Weird, I heard the TFZ T2 Galaxy are better.


...it`s about price vs. perf ratio  


chinmie said:


> @CoiL  i was just looking at your profile, and noticed you have mh755 in the ZS4 shell.. how it goes? does the sound differ much from the stock shell?


It works nicely but I haven`t bothered to mess with trying different filters for nozzle or air-ports adjustments... been enjoying music with KPE and there has been great music coming out lately 
All my modding work is on-hold now cuz of house building and workplace change. Busy busy busy...


----------



## Slater (Sep 2, 2019)

CoiL said:


> It works nicely but I haven`t bothered to mess with trying different filters for nozzle or air-ports adjustments...



I have ZS3e on the way (from the recent Aliexpress sale), with the intention of MH755 driver swap. It was too cheap to pass up 

If I don't like it with the MH755 drivers, I have some Knowles drivers I can use instead.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

screwdriver said:


> they are about the same price


I could have bought the BQEYZ KC2 for $40USD at the Aliexpress sale but instead I bought the KB100 for $50USD, not on sale?

I guess I forgot what sales are for. Buying sale items!


----------



## SweetEars

hi everyone does anyone know where i can buy the eartips in this picture?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> I have ZS3e on the way (from the recent Aliexpress sale), with the intention of MH755 driver swap. It was too cheap to pass up
> 
> If I don't like it with the MH755 drivers, I have some Knowles drivers I can use instead.



My husband and I actually both like our ZS3E as it is.  It is a bass monster though.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I could have bought the BQEYZ KC2 for $40USD at the Aliexpress sale but instead I bought the KB100 for $50USD, not on sale?
> 
> I guess I forgot what sales are for. Buying sale items!



KB100 won't disappoint you, I can assure you that


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

ozziecook said:


> Neither is great for isolation, I'm sorry to say.
> Neither has a deep enough fit due to shortness of nozzle. I'd look elsewhere if that's your priority. What else do you have in mind?



Right now, I am using a TRN V80 as a transit IEM, which is great. It has decent isolation, and a good fit. I like the bass, the soundstage and directionality, how it keeps up with fast tracks, and the surprising clarity of vocals on television programs.

But it's hardly perfect. The treble can be a bit harsh, and the tuning is very synthetic. Bass can get a little muddy, and it has a stressful presentation overall.

So, in some ways, I am looking for a 'better V80.' I tried the King Pro, and it has superior soundstage, clarity, and detail retrieval, but I find that it doesn't have any better isolation, and wants a more powerful source than a mobile device.

I also picked up a KZ ZS7, which has more impressive bass/treble synergy, but has harsh peaks, and I'm not sure about the isolation.

Now I have a ZS10 Pro and Semkarch CNT-1 on the way. I am seeing if the Pro can unseat the V80 for mobile, and I plan to use the CNT-1 with a home DAC.

For the future, I am looking into the CCA C10/C16 and the DMG / DM6. I think the DMG might be needed to get noticeable isolation + sound quality improvement over the V80.


----------



## Tonymac136

The CNT-1 sounds very different to the TRN. It's a much more musical beast. I love it. The TRN next to the CNT sounds clinical and harsh. Still with the ZS10 Pro and the CNT-1 to choose from you will definitely know whether to head in the dynamic or BA/hybrid direction as and when you step up again.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just received my TRN V90 today and grrrr they are out of phase. Message sent to seller


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Just received my TRN V90 today and grrrr they are out of phase. Message sent to seller



Good luck submitting a video of that. That’s one thing I dislike about audio products from Aliexpress.


----------



## HungryPanda

I turned one cable around and they do sound good, I bought them from the NiceHCK store so await a reply


----------



## SiggyFraud

HungryPanda said:


> I turned one cable around and they do sound good, I bought them from the NiceHCK store so await a reply


You sure are unlucky. I believe it's not the first time this has happened to you?
Fortunately I never faced such a problem myself, or I'm just not aware.


----------



## CoiL

SiggyFraud said:


> Fortunately I never faced such a problem myself, or I'm just not aware.


You will know it once You hear it 
For about what to expect... listen to youtube samples of on-phase/out of phase.


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> You sure are unlucky. I believe it's not the first time this has happened to you?
> Fortunately I never faced such a problem myself, or I'm just not aware.





CoiL said:


> You will know it once You hear it
> For about what to expect... listen to youtube samples of on-phase/out of phase.



Yup, you can check the link in my signature


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Right now, I am using a TRN V80 as a transit IEM, which is great. It has decent isolation, and a good fit. I like the bass, the soundstage and directionality, how it keeps up with fast tracks, and the surprising clarity of vocals on television programs.
> 
> But it's hardly perfect. The treble can be a bit harsh, and the tuning is very synthetic. Bass can get a little muddy, and it has a stressful presentation overall.
> 
> ...



I use the ZS10 Pro as my daily commuting driver on the subway/bus, and the isolation is above average. I've tried it on a few airplane rides too, very adequate. Good enough that I don't have to boost the volume to hear all the frequencies, especially since I find bass is the first frequency to be lost in a poorly isolating IEM.
I have used it for stage monitoring next to a set of noisy drums and it provides adequate isolation too IMHO.

But I do use Spinfit CP 100 eartips with them, it provides better isolation than the stock tips, YMMV.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> Yup, you can check the link in my signature


I use audiocheck every time I get a new IEM, or cable. It's just that I never actually got a unit that was out of phase.


----------



## mbwilson111

SiggyFraud said:


> I use audiocheck every time I get a new IEM, or cable. It's just that I never actually got a unit that was out of phase.



I also do a check but I use a certain binaural recording that I am familiar with - Amber Rubarth Sessions from the 17th Ward.

Out of all the many iems and buds that I have ordered only these have arrived out of phase.  I sent them straight back to Amazon. I hated the fit anyway so I did not try again.  With all the good stuff that I have, I do not have time to struggle with this thing.

AKG/Samsung EO-IG955BSEGWW


----------



## Hanzilein

I already asked this in the TFZ thread, but maybe more people see it in here.
Can someone compare the TFZ T2 Galaxy, the TFZ My Love 2019 and the Semkarch CNT1 (and maybe the KZ ZS10Pro)?
I like a v-shape signature and the IEMs shouldn't stick out of the ear (that much)


----------



## lgcubana

Hanzilein said:


> I already asked this in the TFZ thread, but maybe more people see it in here.
> Can someone compare the TFZ T2 Galaxy, the TFZ My Love 2019 and the Semkarch CNT1 (and maybe the KZ ZS10Pro)?
> I like a v-shape signature and the IEMs shouldn't stick out of the ear (that much)


I don't believe you're going to find the discontinued, Semkarch CNT1 for sale, unless you want to pay a premium for them. The KZ ZS10 Pro can't compete with the low end that TFZ offers, across their product line.

I have the TFZ MyLove 2019 and the No. 3. While they are in two separate price tiers, it does reflect in their respective abilities.  The No.3 is just a better version of what the MyLove 2019 tries to achieve: sub bass that resonated, while retaining vocal clarity.

That's not to say that I'll be getting rid of the MyLoves anytime soon; they're great (in my opinion) for female vocalists from the 50s & 60s.

Sorry, no direct experience with the TFZ T2, Galaxy.


----------



## mbwilson111

lgcubana said:


> That's not to say that I'll be getting rid of the MyLoves anytime soon; they're great (in my opinion) for female vocalists from the 50s & 60s



I think the My Love 2019 is great for much more than that!  Very happy with mine.  

The only other TFZ that I have heard is the TFZ Exclusive 3 which is long discontinued.   I loved the sound but had terrible driver flex with them.  I gave them to my husband and he is not experiencing driver flex.


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> I think the My Love 2019 is great for much more than that!  Very happy with mine.
> 
> The only other TFZ that I have heard is the TFZ Exclusive 3 which is long discontinued.   I loved the sound but had terrible driver flex with them.  I gave them to my husband and he is not experiencing driver flex.


No disagreement.  I should've prefaced (in my response) that I'm treble sensitive. So the vocal veil that's inherent to the MyLove 2019s allow me to enjoy artists such as Shirley Bassey, Etta James, ...

When I bought the MyLoves, I was hoping to use them for DanceHall Reggae and 90s - early 2000s HipHop; that was a no go, as the vocals are too recessed, for my liking.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Slater said:


> Yup, you can check the link in my signature


It's worth noting that the sonic descriptions given in the link are not valid for headphones (neither the rumble tone nor the 75 tone would play louder in phase than out of phase with headphones).  Only the imaging of the guitar can be used for reference.  I take care of the in phase testing by having an audio plugin that inverts the right channel output of my player in real time.  It is just much easier to notice with a range of actual music to play with and ability to switch in and out of phase in real time.


----------



## Hanzilein (Sep 4, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> I don't believe you're going to find the discontinued, Semkarch CNT1 for sale, unless you want to pay a premium for them. The KZ ZS10 Pro can't compete with the low end that TFZ offers, across their product line.
> 
> I have the TFZ MyLove 2019 and the No. 3. While they are in two separate price tiers, it does reflect in their respective abilities.  The No.3 is just a better version of what the MyLove 2019 tries to achieve: sub bass that resonated, while retaining vocal clarity.
> 
> ...



Price with Semkarch CNT1 won't be in issue, since there are stil some available for 43$.
So, how does the CNT1 compare and how much does each IEM stick out of the ears? 

I will use the IEM mostly for electric music and rock, also some charts.


----------



## Almazbek

Hanzilein said:


> I already asked this in the TFZ thread, but maybe more people see it in here.
> Can someone compare the TFZ T2 Galaxy, the TFZ My Love 2019 and the Semkarch CNT1 (and maybe the KZ ZS10Pro)?
> I like a v-shape signature and the IEMs shouldn't stick out of the ear (that much)


If u're treble sensitive don't buy tfz t2. Upper midrange can be really harsh.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Hanzilein said:


> Price with Semkarch CNT1 won't be in issue, since there are stil some available for 43$.
> So, how does the CNT1 compare and how much does each IEM stick out of the ears?
> 
> I will use the IEM mostly for electric music and rock, also some charts.


Semkarch is small and completely fit inside my ear with no protrusion. Can wear full face helmet or sleep in them. Some cables mmcx connectors are bigger then others so that may be a factor in full face obtrusion. Cnt1 is a great iem.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> I use the ZS10 Pro as my daily commuting driver on the subway/bus, and the isolation is above average. I've tried it on a few airplane rides too, very adequate. Good enough that I don't have to boost the volume to hear all the frequencies, especially since I find bass is the first frequency to be lost in a poorly isolating IEM.
> I have used it for stage monitoring next to a set of noisy drums and it provides adequate isolation too IMHO.
> 
> But I do use Spinfit CP 100 eartips with them, it provides better isolation than the stock tips, YMMV.



I'll be using Spinfit CP 145 eartips specifically bought for the ZS-10 Pro, and I'll also have a KZ mixed gold/silver 8-core cable specifically for the ZS-10 Pro, in case it is needed.

With regard to the other posts on this page, it's interesting that I'll have a CNT-1, ZS-10 Pro, and T2 Galaxy to compare by the end of the month.


----------



## SweetEars

Tamirci said:


> These tips were good for my KZ history and love of shouty music but destoyed ****'s fragile yet detailed and calm nature  Thus I recommend Mandarin tips only if your iem sound preferance ain't so.  delicate..



 there is another one similar with just slightly larger hole. its made of  slightly thinner softer material and greyish  without the border at the hole . It gives  me better sq in most of my IEMS

This one :


----------



## ShakyJake (Sep 5, 2019)

I got my Moondrop Crescents in the mail today. This one is a winner. Putting it through its paces with my test tracks I'm enjoying it over many harsher chi-fi competitors (KZ I'm talking to you). Unfortunately, they are no longer made and unavailable on AliExpress. I found mine on Amazon.

While they are not quite as detailed as my Toneking Nine Tails, they are very good for the $30 price point. Off course the Blon BL-03 sound like a mighty competitor in this price range...


----------



## michaelv

Oh don't know if it was reported. The latest NiceHCK lucky bag was a NiceHCK B40.
Single dynamic driver 14.8mm 32ohm.
but is not an IEM is a normal flat earbud so isolation is limited. Comes with a cloth bag and 5 sets of sponges.. some with holes in the center..some full cover of the earbud.
Had to turn up my volume to use it (compared to CCA C16 volumes).
I'm using a Topping NX4 DSD dac.
Not sure how to review it.  Because its not in-ear it (most of my earphones for the past 4-5 years are all in-ear), its sounds a little weak as I'm probably not used to them..
Mids to highs are fairly clear.. But bass seems not pronounced.

After a couple of hours it does sound better.. my ears are getting use to them.

Just arrived.. I'll let it burn in for a few days and see if I still like it..


----------



## Tonymac136

So they're here. I've just had a quick listen to them to check they work and stuff. I've not done any comparitive listening as yet but my first impression is that these are pretty darned good. They're similarly tuned to the BL03 in that they are very musical sounding. Downsides to note are that it isn't an IEM for the bass head (certainly not with flat eq and stock tips anyway) - it seems to go deep but doesn't have the presence of the BL03. It's better in that regard than the T2 I suspect though. The treble seems to roll off fairly early too but my ears are equally responsible for that. Definitely for the money these are a bit of a giant killer. Quite which giants they kill I will know when I have rolled tips and done some back to back listening. Fitment is good too with the exception of the stock tips seeming just a bit small. They're worn down rather than up and they fit nicely in my ears (the BL03 is only just comfortable and the CNT-1 isn't very comfortable at all.)


----------



## Tamirci

My Tin t3 just arrived. It gives you WOW on some records. And a worthy upgrade over t2. The metallic veil all over t2's sound is at %30 right now. Plus a huge increase of details. For eg. you can hear the players fingers movements on strings of contrabass. Freaking naturality uh? 

But in the end **** **** wins. Why, its cheaper and gives you a premium listening experience near t3's level.


----------



## Tonymac136

Tamirci said:


> But in the end **** **** wins. Why, its cheaper and gives you a premium listening experience near t3's level.



I've not heard the **** but it is interesting how tuning can make some of the real, supercheap, ChiFi bargains punch so far above their weight


----------



## SomeEntityThing

So TinHifi is apparently making a TinHifi T4, according to their Twitter. I wonder how "high-end" it'll be in terms of price.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 6, 2019)

Been listening a bit more to the Bl01s with some silicone tips off some other IEM that I had lying around but that fit my ear better than the 2 pairs included in the box. Compared to the BL03 there is a bit of a loss of separation (especially in the bass, drum and guitar can get a bit muddy). There is a slightly more compressed tone to the 01, The louds aren't quite as loud and aggressive as on the 03. The weight of the IEM and the fact it's worn down does exert some pressure and try to pull them out of your ears. Detail if anything is possibly slightly more than on the 03 though and the timbre much like the 03 is a real high point. I've a soft spot for the KZ ED9 because it does nothing badly and lets me enjoy the music rather than critically analyzing the headphones. These are similarly unobtrusive and better than the ED9. Subjectively, 80% of the performance of the BL03 for 30% of the price. I'm currently listening to "Here comes your man" and these little cheapies are making a better fist of it than anything I have heard.

Edit - the cable is a fixed design (not out of the way at the price but interchangeable would be nice). It's a bit microphonic but not as bad as the one on the Sennheiser IE60.
Also, I've been listening to these for about two hours and they definitely seem to be opening up a little bit and sounding less compressed. Separation still isn't the best. It can't quite keep with the bass line on Descendents' "Merican" in the way the Tin T2 or Blon BL03 manage.


----------



## Slater (Sep 6, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> So TinHifi is apparently making a TinHifi T4, according to their Twitter. I wonder how "high-end" it'll be in terms of price.



I would only consider a new TinHifi product if they quit using that ill-fitting shell.


----------



## Hanzilein

Tonymac136 said:


> So they're here. I've just had a quick listen to them to check they work and stuff. I've not done any comparitive listening as yet but my first impression is that these are pretty darned good. They're similarly tuned to the BL03 in that they are very musical sounding. Downsides to note are that it isn't an IEM for the bass head (certainly not with flat eq and stock tips anyway) - it seems to go deep but doesn't have the presence of the BL03. It's better in that regard than the T2 I suspect though. The treble seems to roll off fairly early too but my ears are equally responsible for that. Definitely for the money these are a bit of a giant killer. Quite which giants they kill I will know when I have rolled tips and done some back to back listening. Fitment is good too with the exception of the stock tips seeming just a bit small. They're worn down rather than up and they fit nicely in my ears (the BL03 is only just comfortable and the CNT-1 isn't very comfortable at all.)



You really think the CNT1 is that uncomfortable?


----------



## Tonymac136

For me, the CNT-1 is uncomfortable. Changing the cable has helped but it is just a bit too long from the front to the back of my ear. I seem to be the only person to find this. My ears aren't small but must be a weird shape.


----------



## jibberish

Almazbek said:


> If u're treble sensitive don't buy tfz t2. Upper midrange can be really harsh.


I tend to agree with this.  The upper mids on the T2 Galaxy are pushed very forward, it can be a bit too much, a lot of upper register vocals and electric guitars in that range can get overwhelming. I do like the T2 Galaxy a lot, but that upper mids boost is my only real complaint.

I do prefer the CNT-1 to the T2 Galaxy overall, and I can wear the CNT-1 for hours a day, many times for hours while walking, it's extremely comfortable. T2 Galaxy is pretty comfortable as well though.  Interestingly enough, both of these shipped with defective cables that I had to replace immediately.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jibberish said:


> I tend to agree with this.  The upper mids on the T2 Galaxy are pushed very forward, it can be a bit too much, a lot of upper register vocals and electric guitars in that range can get overwhelming. I do like the T2 Galaxy a lot, but that upper mids boost is my only real complaint.
> 
> I do prefer the CNT-1 to the T2 Galaxy overall, and I can wear the CNT-1 for hours a day, many times for hours while walking, it's extremely comfortable. T2 Galaxy is pretty comfortable as well though.  Interestingly enough, both of these shipped with defective cables that I had to replace immediately.



I find CNT the most comfortable over ear I have ever worn. Usually wear them 6-8 hours a day 5 days a week. NiceHCK N3 is a close second but ultimately are just too bass light for me and they never get used unless its nasty weather outside or something. 

Anyway. I was just interested now that you have had CNT for a awhile what you thought about KPE to CNT comparison? In your opinion is the KPE a massive upgrade or just a small upgrade. I have actually been eying the regular Kanas with the boosted bass as I likey da boom boom, but am reluctant to spend $150 if the upgrade is only very small. Also been eying M6, No3 and LZa6 for others that want to chime in.


----------



## taygomi

can you recommend me cheap wired chinese sport earphones?


----------



## mbwilson111

taygomi said:


> can you recommend me cheap wired chinese sport earphones?



Will this one ship to your country?  I really like it... enough that I have it in two colors.  Very comfortable and I enjoy the  sound.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/LAFI-Detac...ouble+Drivers&qid=1567860890&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## JaiSAn (Sep 7, 2019)

taygomi said:


> can you recommend me cheap wired chinese sport earphones?



No, because earphones et al is far too subjective, your preferences may be different to thousands of other people.

Whatever you decide.........without 'beating the bush' also purchase one of these VE DAC Dongle, unless off course you already have a DAC.
https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=32


----------



## SuperLuigi

JaiSAn said:


> No, because earphones et al is far too subjective, your preferences may be different to thousands of other people.
> 
> Whatever you decide.........without 'beating the bush' also purchase one of these VE DAC Dongle, unless off course you already have a DAC.
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=32




Just out of curiosity, why'd you recommend that DAC? Maybe I missed something, but sure seems random.


----------



## maxxevv

JaiSAn said:


> Whatever you decide.........without 'beating the bush' also purchase one of these VE DAC Dongle, unless off course you already have a DAC.
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=32



Yes, I have to ask too why bother with that when its not even a well performing one ?   

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...attle-of-google-pixel-headphone-dongles.4863/

The Apple and HTC dongles perform far better :

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d-measurements-of-htc-headphone-adapter.6974/


----------



## taygomi

mbwilson111 said:


> Will this one ship to your country?  I really like it... enough that I have it in two colors.  Very comfortable and I enjoy the  sound.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LAFI-Detac...ouble+Drivers&qid=1567860890&s=gateway&sr=8-2



they look beautiful, but they wont be shipped here
i don't need a dac, im using a small samsung player for running


----------



## jibberish

BadReligionPunk said:


> I find CNT the most comfortable over ear I have ever worn. Usually wear them 6-8 hours a day 5 days a week. NiceHCK N3 is a close second but ultimately are just too bass light for me and they never get used unless its nasty weather outside or something.
> 
> Anyway. I was just interested now that you have had CNT for a awhile what you thought about KPE to CNT comparison? In your opinion is the KPE a massive upgrade or just a small upgrade. I have actually been eying the regular Kanas with the boosted bass as I likey da boom boom, but am reluctant to spend $150 if the upgrade is only very small. Also been eying M6, No3 and LZa6 for others that want to chime in.


I think the CNT-1 is my 2nd favorite IEMs I have, behind the KPE. KPE is the most expensive IEMs I have, so that probably isn't surprising, but it does put the CNT-1 ahead of things like BGVP DMG, Tin T2, Toneking T4, TFZ T2 Galaxy, and KZ ZS10 Pro.  In terms of the upgrade/sidegrade conversation, it's more of a question of tuning preferences for what you're listening to.  There were times when I have been listening to something on the KPE and thought "this would be really fun on the CNT-1" and switched.  KPE are great for when I want clarity, open-ness, leaner bass, a rounder stage, cooler tonality, etc, CNT-1 are great for when I want the warmth, bass, thick midrange, etc.  

So in your case I would base the decision on "upgrading" on whether you wanted a set with those different characteristics than the CNT-1 has. I guess the tl;dr is - there is an upgrade in quality, but it isn't necessarily worth shelling out the cash unless the KPE tuning is what you're looking for. Considering the KPE has been replaced by the KXXS, I'll note that I've never heard the KXXS, so I don't know if it's substantially better than the KPE to the point where it would be a no-brainer to want to upgrade.

I have a TFZ no. 3 arriving within the next couple of weeks, and I'm looking forward to comparing it to the CNT-1.


----------



## mbwilson111

taygomi said:


> they look beautiful, but they wont be shipped here
> i don't need a dac, im using a small samsung player for running




You did not say what you wanted to spend but the Tennmak Pro is very good and could be suitable for your purpose.  The highest priced option includes two cables.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32624020655.html


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

mbwilson111 said:


> You did not say what you wanted to spend but the Tennmak Pro is very good and could be suitable for your purpose.  The highest priced option includes two cables.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32624020655.html



+1 for Tennmak Pro.


----------



## taygomi

i will just use them for running, so they should be resistant to water/sweat.
Soundquality isn't so important, because i will mainly listen to audio books during long-running sessions.


----------



## mbwilson111

taygomi said:


> i will just use them for running, so they should be resistant to water/sweat.
> Soundquality isn't so important, because i will mainly listen to audio books during long-running sessions.


You should be able to find something on Amazon in your country.  Just search for running earphones.


----------



## Hanzilein

jibberish said:


> I think the CNT-1 is my 2nd favorite IEMs I have, behind the KPE. KPE is the most expensive IEMs I have, so that probably isn't surprising, but it does put the CNT-1 ahead of things like BGVP DMG, Tin T2, Toneking T4, TFZ T2 Galaxy, and KZ ZS10 Pro.  In terms of the upgrade/sidegrade conversation, it's more of a question of tuning preferences for what you're listening to.  There were times when I have been listening to something on the KPE and thought "this would be really fun on the CNT-1" and switched.  KPE are great for when I want clarity, open-ness, leaner bass, a rounder stage, cooler tonality, etc, CNT-1 are great for when I want the warmth, bass, thick midrange, etc.


Can you compare the CNT-1 with the T2 Galaxy?
I guess I will go with the CNT-1 tomorrow when I heard some comparisons  T2 Galaxy is without sale 15€ more at the moment and waiting until mid November for the aliexpress sale isn't worth it.

Is a phone (Pixel 3) enough to power the CNT-1 to get high volume?


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 7, 2019)

JaiSAn said:


> No, because earphones et al is far too subjective, your preferences may be different to thousands of other people.
> 
> Whatever you decide.........without 'beating the bush' also purchase one of these VE DAC Dongle, unless off course you already have a DAC.
> https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=32



No??? lol.

Why'd he need a DAC when he just asked for recommendations for a cheap wireless earphone?

Kinda like me asking if anyone can recommend a good set of open back headphones and getting told "no, but whatever you choose get yourself a chord mojo".


----------



## harry501501

Tonymac136 said:


> For me, the CNT-1 is uncomfortable. Changing the cable has helped but it is just a bit too long from the front to the back of my ear. I seem to be the only person to find this. My ears aren't small but must be a weird shape.



I'll actually pitch in and kinda agree with you here. They have a very snug feel but if I use them for a while and take them off I get pain in certain parts of my ear which I've never had with any other set.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> No??? lol.
> 
> Why'd he need a DAC when he just asked for recommendations for a cheap wireless earphone?
> 
> Kinda like me asking if anyone can recommend a good set of open back headphones and getting told "no, but whatever you choose get yourself a chord mojo".



And whatever you choose, be sure to get yourself a comfy leather chair to go with a good glass of bourbon to go with the chord mojo to go with the good set of open back headphones.


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> And whatever you choose, be sure to get yourself a comfy leather chair to go with a good glass of bourbon to go with the chord mojo to go with the good set of open back headphones.


Psh.  Open back headphones deserve open back (mesh) chairs so that you don't overheat during long listening sessions and so that your back is pampered by a seat curvature that promotes good posture.    (I don't drink, so no snarky commentary there...  <-<)

(I love my mesh back/seat Herman Miller Aeron lookalike chair so much that when the last one died I didn't even shop around for a replacement.  I'm weird, I don't like leaning back when I sit and about the only office chairs that accommodate that are the super-ergonomic mesh-back ones and by this point I'm so used to that that I think I'd swelter in a leather chair once it had warmed up to body temperature...  lol)


----------



## jibberish

Hanzilein said:


> Can you compare the CNT-1 with the T2 Galaxy?
> I guess I will go with the CNT-1 tomorrow when I heard some comparisons  T2 Galaxy is without sale 15€ more at the moment and waiting until mid November for the aliexpress sale isn't worth it.
> 
> Is a phone (Pixel 3) enough to power the CNT-1 to get high volume?


Hmm sure:

-T2 Galaxy has a brighter tuning overall, there is an upper midrange boost that boosts vocals and makes them more intimate but also can get a bit fatiguing on certain source material
-T2 Galaxy has a smaller but more rounded soundstage, CNT-1's stage is wider, and CNT-1 has better layering/imaging
-CNT-1 has richer midrange, more detail retrieval as well
-CNT-1 has much bigger bass response in terms of quality and quantity, but the T2 Galaxy has a nicely proportionate mid bass warmth that could be preferable depending on taste
-CNT-1's tuning filters give you more tuning/modding options to make it suit your tastes
-Both are very comfortable for long listening sessions, or at least they are for my ears

In terms of driving the CNT-1 from your phone, I can listen to it at high volume directly from my phone with no problem, but I also think it responds well to a better source, it sounds a bit cleaner from my ES100 than directly from my phone. T2 Galaxy is easier to drive, but also has faintly audible hiss if you are listening to quiet source material or during periods of silence.

I really liked the T2 Galaxy after I got it about a year ago, and it was my daily driver for a few months. But I've picked up quite a few IEMs in the past year that have made me realize the tuning of the T2 Galaxy isn't quite my ideal sound signature.


----------



## FastAndClean

jibberish said:


> Hmm sure:
> 
> -T2 Galaxy has a brighter tuning overall, there is an upper midrange boost that boosts vocals and makes them more intimate but also can get a bit fatiguing on certain source material
> -T2 Galaxy has a smaller but more rounded soundstage, CNT-1's stage is wider, and CNT-1 has better layering/imaging
> ...


how about CNT1 vs Kanas Pro?


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 8, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> how about CNT1 vs Kanas Pro?



Can't comment on CNT-1 v Kanas Pro, but the Moondrop KXXS is far better overall to CNT-1 and some people liken the KPE to KXXS but with only slight changes overall.

Both CNT1 and KXXS can occasionally share a similar shape to their sound but the KXXS just sounds more natural.

EDIT : Changed my view a little having spent some time with both for comparison.


----------



## jibberish

FastAndClean said:


> how about CNT1 vs Kanas Pro?


I had actually made this linked post about that recently


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 8, 2019)

lol, don't type "semkarch cnt 1" like this in to Aliexpress if looking for an updated price on the CNT-1... you'll get a bit of a surprise (warning : could be considered explicit)

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...=y&SearchText=semkarch+cnt+1&switch_new_app=y


----------



## FastAndClean

jibberish said:


> I had actually made this linked post about that recently


Thank you bro, I forgot to search, I am just so excited, my two pairs are already in the country and will get them the next 2-3 days, after the amazing Blon 03 I am very curious about the cnt1


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 8, 2019)

Has anyone had their NICEHCK db3 sent out yet? I'm still waiting on mine being shipped by looks of things on Alie. Bought them last Tuesday.

Must admit, I'm a fan of dual DDs having had some really good ones recently. Mainly as the sound tends to be big and bold. Wondering how a BA thrown in effects things.


----------



## Dcell7

harry501501 said:


> Has anyone had their NICEHCK db3 sent out yet? I'm still waiting on mine being shipped by looks of things on Alie. Bought them last Tuesday.
> 
> Must admit, I'm a fan of dual DDs having had some really good ones recently. Mainly as the sound tends to be big and bold. Wondering how a BA thrown in effects things.



Same here. I got a tracking number since the 4th of September but the tracking hasn’t updated. That means it is not physically shipped yet. I bought them more than a week ago.


----------



## EGO DEATH (Sep 9, 2019)

*Recommendations for someone wanting a dark sound signature without losing details in a nighthawk sort of way, then again some say they're not dark, recessed treble, not sibilant or harsh at all, so maybe Argons are a better example, if it's possible with iems at all. With a great seal and no QC issues. A house that would make custom ones if you mail in moulds or 3d scans would be great, if there's such a thing as affordable custom iems yet, wouldn't want a big goofy iem sticking out of the ears. Strongly prefer 2 pin connectors if it's mmcx*

*Looking at kxxs, which people seem to recommend for long sessions, saying it's smooth, meaning warm?, or I'll get a headphone such as Modhouse argon, if it pops up in EU for cheap. Would prefer a dark hp over iems, but then again, I don't really know what the possibilities are. I've read that iem prices do not correlate much at all to what you're getting for the money, and also that iems are getting somewhere now, especially with electrostatic drivers starting to roll out(?) So not sure where the point of diminishing returns $tands in general.*

*As for open backs, ollo audio s4, brainwavz alara, mdr-z7, th500rp, hd650, although not truly dark from what I understand. Other closed backs I'm curious of are Sine by audeze, oppo pm-3.*

*reading thread..*

*lz semkarch, Blon bl-03*

*meh, moondrop seems like the way to go if not fearle$$.*


----------



## zazaboy (Sep 9, 2019)

I only know z5000 which is great what you are describing but they need some eq (out of the box they dont sound great)  just saying but u will be pleased how much soundstage and seperation after eq u get


----------



## Ymer Niros

[QUOTE = "zazaboy, post: 15177094, membre: 491919"] Je ne connais que z5000, ce qui est bien ce que vous décrivez, mais ils ont besoin d'un eq (hors de la boîte, ils ne sonnent pas très bien) mais vous serez ravi de voir à quel point scène sonore et séparation après eq u obtenir [/ QUOTE]


Totalement d'accord, après une grosse correction avec EQ, ils sont fantastiques. Je les ai branchés avec un câble symétrique sur le Plenue D2 et je les aime plus que tout


----------



## mbwilson111

Ymer Niros said:


> [QUOTE = "zazaboy, post: 15177094, membre: 491919"] Je ne connais que z5000, ce qui est bien ce que vous décrivez, mais ils ont besoin d'un eq (hors de la boîte, ils ne sonnent pas très bien) mais vous serez ravi de voir à quel point scène sonore et séparation après eq u obtenir [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Totalement d'accord, après une grosse correction avec EQ, ils sont fantastiques. Je les ai branchés avec un câble symétrique sur le Plenue D2 et je les aime plus que tout



You forgot to translate back to English


----------



## Ymer Niros

mbwilson111 said:


> You forgot to translate back to English


 
Oups! Sorry.

Totally agree, after a big correction with EQ, they are fantastic. I connected them with a symmetrical cable on the Plenue D2 and I love them more than anything


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 10, 2019)

jibberish said:


> I really liked the T2 Galaxy after I got it about a year ago, and it was my daily driver for a few months. But I've picked up quite a few IEMs in the past year that have made me realize the tuning of the T2 Galaxy isn't quite my ideal sound signature.


I noticed your sig says one of your daily rotated iems is the KZ ZSN and I have to wonder... Why would the T2 Galaxy be worse for you?


----------



## jibberish

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I noticed your sig says one of your daily rotated iems is the KZ ZSN and I have to wonder... Why would the T2 Galaxy be worse for you?


I use my ZSN every day because it's comfortable and I got it with the cable that has a mic, so I use it for work meetings and phone calls, and then inevitably end up listening to music with it


----------



## mbwilson111

jibberish said:


> I use my ZSN every day because it's comfortable and I got it with the cable that has a mic, so I use it for work meetings and phone calls, and then inevitably end up listening to music with it



I like the ZSN enough that I bought two different colors and put a balanced cable on one of them.  I have not bought any of the newer KZs... but I have bought other things...


----------



## PhonoPhi

mbwilson111 said:


> I like the ZSN enough that I bought two different colors and put a balanced cable on one of them.  I have not bought any of the newer KZs... but I have bought other things...


I also have two colours of ZSN 

ZSN defines for me the minimal sound I am happy with (at least one BA, never had a problem with "steely", in fact I like how it sounds for strings).

Though I grab for their close sibling CA4 more often.


----------



## HungryPanda

I do like the ZSN and the ZSN Pro


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

HungryPanda said:


> I do like the ZSN and the ZSN Pro



They're my last KZ purchase if CCA isn't considered as one. Skipped everything since ZSN and C10. Now C12 is something I'm genuinely excited about. Looking forward to 11.11!


----------



## CoiL

PhonoPhi said:


> I also have two colours of ZSN
> 
> ZSN defines for me the minimal sound I am happy with (at least one BA, never had a problem with "steely", in fact I like how it sounds for strings).
> 
> Though I grab for their close sibling CA4 more often.





HungryPanda said:


> I do like the ZSN and the ZSN Pro


You both haven`t tried ZS10 Pro? It should best out both I believe. For me ZSN = pain in ears after ~10min (its highs just kill long listening pleasure and cause fatigue, too much for my ears).


----------



## DBaldock9

Was placing an AliExpress order (for a 5-pin, 0.5mm pitch, FFC FPC flat flexible cable - for my Loxjie P20 Tube Hybrid Amp) last weekend, and decided to add a set of **** for $16.95 (in spite of the Devo look...  ).
.
I really like the NX7, and I'm wondering how the **** will compare (since they're both DD / BA / Piezo hybrids)?


----------



## HungryPanda

I have the ZSX, ZS10, ZS10 Pro, BA10 & AS10 also


----------



## PhonoPhi

CoiL said:


> You both haven`t tried ZS10 Pro? It should best out both I believe. For me ZSN = pain in ears after ~10min (its highs just kill long listening pleasure and cause fatigue, too much for my ears).


I have ZS10 pro (and as much I appreciate them - I prefer all-BAs).
I still spend some time with CA4.(and I did listen to ZSN for hours with a decent source).
My point was just that ZSN currently defines "good enough" for me.


----------



## CoFire

HungryPanda said:


> I have the ZSX, ZS10, ZS10 Pro, BA10 & AS10 also



Quite the KZ collection! How does the ZSX compare to all the other KZ models you have. Can you do a quick run down?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I can't believe how crappy the cable is on the BQEYZ KB100. The cable on KB1 mops it's ass. Isolation doesn't exist with the large tips on the KB100 but on the KB1 its great. 

What's the model with the best isolation?


----------



## igor0203 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi!

I'm in process of buying new IEM's and there seem so many choice. At the moment I have MOE SS01 which I quite enjoy and would like to buy something with similar sound signature (or better). Do you have any recommendations which IEM's should I look? Can I even get similar or better sound performance from Chi-Fi IEM's?

Worth mentioning I already have KZ ZS5 and **** Pro and found MOE much much better sounding.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Forget to say it, but I review AUDIOSENSE T180 and BLON BL-03 on headfi and my NO BS BLOG

Personally, I adore the T180, but they are very neutral and quite light in lower bass, but level of clarity, timbre and imaging is great. No harsh peak once you have the version with damper filter. I cannot say it sound better than 300$ Final Audio B2, but perhaps of the 140$ Final Audio F3100. To me its sure the more maturely tuned single BA under 100$, but its capricious about source....some make distortion other their none whatever volume I put. Very mysterious. Anyway, this type of serious sounding iem isnt as accessible as more bassy or warmer or less intimate iem, like ZS10PRO.

As well I receive numerous other chi-fi iem, like the GREAT BQEYZ KB100, the Okay Moondrop Spaceship....and a second defective pair of KBear F1 (im done with them).


----------



## Tweeters

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Forget to say it, but I review AUDIOSENSE T180 and BLON BL-03 on headfi and my NO BS BLOG
> 
> Personally, I adore the T180, but they are very neutral and quite light in lower bass, but level of clarity, timbre and imaging is great. No harsh peak once you have the version with damper filter. I cannot say it sound better than 300$ Final Audio B2, but perhaps of the 140$ Final Audio F3100. To me its sure the more maturely tuned single BA under 100$, but its capricious about source....some make distortion other their none whatever volume I put. Very mysterious. Anyway, this type of serious sounding iem isnt as accessible as more bassy or warmer or less intimate iem, like ZS10PRO.
> 
> As well I receive numerous other chi-fi iem, like the GREAT BQEYZ KB100, the Okay Moondrop Spaceship....and a second defective pair of KBear F1 (im done with them).



How would you compare the T180 and BL-03 to the Final Audio E2000?


----------



## DBaldock9

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Forget to say it, but I review AUDIOSENSE T180 and BLON BL-03 on headfi and my NO BS BLOG
> 
> Personally, I adore the T180, but they are very neutral and quite light in lower bass, but level of clarity, timbre and imaging is great. No harsh peak once you have the version with damper filter. I cannot say it sound better than 300$ Final Audio B2, but perhaps of the 140$ Final Audio F3100. To me its sure the more maturely tuned single BA under 100$, but its capricious about source....some make distortion other their none whatever volume I put. Very mysterious. Anyway, this type of serious sounding iem isnt as accessible as more bassy or warmer or less intimate iem, like ZS10PRO.
> 
> As well I receive numerous other chi-fi iem, like the GREAT BQEYZ KB100, the Okay Moondrop Spaceship....and a second defective pair of KBear F1 (im done with them).



I ordered my T180 on 17-JUN-19, directly from the AudioSense Official Store on AliExpress.
How do I tell whether I've got the version with the damper filter?


----------



## zachmal

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered my T180 on 17-JUN-19, directly from the AudioSense Official Store on AliExpress.
> How do I tell whether I've got the version with the damper filter?



the upgraded one is called T180 Pro and the upgrade cable and the white / grey material in the nozzle are included in the box by default

thus the price was increased to 41 USD


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Since I already have a T2 Galaxy, ZS10 Pro (soon), and CNT-1 (soon), it sounds like I might be able to skip the DMG, if it has a similar sound signature to those.

The KXXS sounds like where it is at, according to the last few pages on this thread. 

Does anyone know how the KXXS compares to the VSONIC GR08? I have the Ares (apparently a GR08), which is also warm and 'smooth' and intimate, so I don't know if the KXXS represents a substantial advance.


----------



## DBaldock9

zachmal said:


> the upgraded one is called T180 Pro and the upgrade cable and the white / grey material in the nozzle are included in the box by default
> 
> thus the price was increased to 41 USD



Do the Pro earphones come with the white / grey material in the nozzle, or is it user installable?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Since I already have a T2 Galaxy, ZS10 Pro (soon), and CNT-1 (soon), it sounds like I might be able to skip the DMG, if it has a similar sound signature to those.
> 
> The KXXS sounds like where it is at, according to the last few pages on this thread.
> 
> Does anyone know how the KXXS compares to the VSONIC GR08? I have the Ares (apparently a GR08), which is also warm and 'smooth' and intimate, so I don't know if the KXXS represents a substantial advance.



Try Vsonic's vs7 if you want give an IEM from them a shot. They're fabulous and are retailing at ~$110


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> I ordered my T180 on 17-JUN-19, directly from the AudioSense Official Store on AliExpress.
> How do I tell whether I've got the version with the damper filter?


you should see it in nozzle. at the buttom of it. like in this official pic:







Tweeters said:


> How would you compare the T180 and BL-03 to the Final Audio E2000?


I do a comparaison of T180-E2000 in my review. T180 is more punchy in mid bass and have higher level of clarity and details in mid range, soundstage is more intimate. E2000 is warmer, have more lower end (than mid bass) and thicker timbre.
BL-03 have bigger more around your head soundstage than E2000, its more U shape and bassy, little more punchy, timbre is less textured but highs have more sparkle.


----------



## zachmal (Sep 11, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Do the Pro earphones come with the white / grey material in the nozzle, or is it user installable?



it's pre-installed in the nozzle

I've taken a more closer look and it doesn't look like mesh or sponge material - it *does* look like silvery ring that got fit into the inside of the nozzle fitting closely to the inner circumference of the nozzle

that ring looks hollow without filtering material inside or I can't really make it out

>or is it user installable

for that to tell (referring to removing and switching with a different one), I'm too little experienced - I guess it would be difficult to remove in a "normal" way (toothpick, paper clip, etc.), with specific tools it might be possible though



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> you should see it in nozzle. at the buttom of it. like in this official pic: [snip]


exactly, that "damping" thing is what I'm seeing inserted into the nozzle


----------



## DBaldock9

The T180 that I've got is the original ($31) model, and I think they sound good.
Who has heard both the original and the Pro ($41) versions - and can describe the obvious differences in the sound?
Do you think it's worth $5 more per earphone?


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> The T180 that I've got is the original ($31) model, and I think they sound good.
> Who has heard both the original and the Pro ($41) versions - and can describe the obvious differences in the sound?
> Do you think it's worth $5 more per earphone?



Well, you can turn your normal one into a Pro for roughly $3


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> Well, you can turn your normal one into a Pro for roughly $3



Yep. For $9-12 you can have a selection of sound signatures.


----------



## KarmaPhala

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> To me its sure the more maturely tuned single BA under 100$, but its capricious about source....some make distortion other their none whatever volume I put. Very mysterious



Your dap has high output impedance, high output impedance is the culprit for hiss on BA iems


----------



## kmmbd

Received the Moondrop Spaceship a couple days ago, and having listened to them for a while I think it's time to share some first impressions. I already own the Moondrop Crescent, and I absolutely adore them. I was sad that Moondrop discontinued them, so let's see if the Spaceship is an able replacement.



 

*Packaging and Contents*
The box itself is very cheap, and I accidentally cut it with my box-cutter. Either way, it's a far cry from the nice one that you get with the Moondrop Crescent.
*
Accessories *
The accessories are also very sparse: 3 pairs of silicone tips and a carrying pouch (the same one as Crescent). However, unlike the crappy eartips of the Crescent, Spaceship has really good ones. They are soft and seals well. Big improvement.
*
Build and Comfort*
Now, comfort is another area where Spaceship has improved over the Crescent. They are much smaller compared to the Crescent, and quite a bit lighter as well. However, in terms of actual build quality - Crescent has the upper hand. The cable is slightly thicker, and the strain reliefs are more substantial on the Crescent. I also prefer how dense Crescent housings feel in hand (though that leads to its heaviness). Fortunately Moondrop didn't change the housing material and it's still a chrome-plated brass housing. 

 
*
Sound *
I've only had the Spaceship for about 2 days, so I can definitely not give any sort of final verdict. However, I can confidently say that these sound great for the price, and a lot more balanced than any KZ/CCA stuff in this range.
The bass on these are the weakest point so far. Sub-bass response is very muted and lacks authority. Mid-bass kick is there to a degree but more often than not it is lacking in comparison with the Crescent.
Midrange and treble is where the Spaceship shines, just like the Crescent used to do. Male vocals sound a bit less emphasized for my tastes (I am spoiled by the Final E5000 and the HD650 on that regard) but female vocals sound gorgeous. Plenty of air and the instruments are rendered with a natural tonality. Treble is not overdone at all and it won't sound bad even on poorly mastered tracks. Cymbals sound good for the most part, though they have a tendency to smear in fast drum-passages. This is something I will focus more on in the final review.
As usual, Moondrop knows how to do Soundstage well, and these have a really wide soundstage considering how small the housings are. Fantastic work there by Moondrop. Imaging is something I haven't tested thoroughly yet so I'll get back to that in the full review.
*
Miscellaneous*
A few other things that stand out:

These dynamic micro-drivers need power to shine. They are not as inefficient as the Crescent, but even then they demand turning the volume up on most phones.
Moondrop loves to hide the R/L markings, and instead they put something tactile. On the Crescent it was the ridge in the earphone strain relief. On the Spaceship, there's a small bump on the left strain relief. It's great for finding these out in the dark, but upon first use it can take a minute to figure things out.
Moondrop really needs to do some more marketing. The Crescent was such a good IEM but flew under the radar. Disappointing and sad. 
Either way, I like them so far, and I hope to share more information in the final review.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Our take on the TRI I4, along with new music picks just posted on the blog


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Well, you can turn your normal one into a Pro for roughly $3



Can you elucidate?


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Can you elucidate?



Sure.

All Audiosense does to turn the regular T180 into the T180 Pro is to install a pair of Knowles dampers into the nozzle.

The Knowles dampers push right into place, and you don’t have to remove anything (such as nozzle mesh), nor do you have to open the shells.

A pair of the dampers cost $3, and there are many dampers to choose from, depending on how much you want to dampen the treble. The higher the damper resistance, the more the treble is reduced.

Here are the different dampers available:



And here is 2 examples of each color damper’s effect:




When you install the dampers, you must make sure to install them facing the proper direction. They go go upside down, so that the top of the damper is pointing towards the driver and the bottom of the damper is pointed towards the IEM nozzle outlet.



Finally, it is recommended that you either buy Knowles damper tool or make your own tool. The Knowles damper tool helps to safely install and remove the dampers without damaging them.

The tool runs about $4-$5 to buy, and free to make. I’m a cheapass (and also a handy guy), so I made my own tool. However, the pre-made tool is recommended for most people.

You can also use a M1.7 tap if you happen to have one of those. It’s an oddball size of tap, so I doubt most people would just have one laying around. At least 1 company actually sells a M1.7 tap *AS* a Knowles damper tool lol

Here’s how I made my own tool:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...pressions-thread.909718/page-78#post-15114229



And here’s the pre-made tool:



I hope that is enough elucidation. If you have any additional questions, lemme know.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Sure.
> 
> All Audiosense does to turn the regular T180 into the T180 Pro is to install a pair of Knowles dampers into the nozzle.
> 
> ...



Thanks!
It appears that the Grey 330Ω Knowles Dampers are available in two different diameters (1.78mm & 2.08mm), neither of which is currently in-stock at Mouser.
There are 347 of the 2.08mm dampers on order (10 week lead time), but not any of the 1.78mm version.
Do you know which size dampers are used by AudioSense in the T180?
Is the same size used in their more expensive T800?


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Thanks!
> It appears that the Grey 330Ω Knowles Dampers are available in two different diameters (1.78mm & 2.08mm), neither of which is currently in-stock at Mouser.
> There are 347 of the 2.08mm dampers on order (10 week lead time), but not any of the 1.78mm version.
> Do you know which size dampers are used by AudioSense in the T180?
> Is the same size used in their more expensive T800?



You want the 2.08mm ones for T180 and T800. They have a stainless steel shell (ie tube), with a damper inside the tube.

99.9% of all Knowles damper usage (in OEM earphones, CIEMs, as well as DIY builders) are all the 2.08mm dampers with the stainless steel tube.

The other ones (1.37mm, 1.78mm, etc) are plastic inserts with no stainless tube. They are designed for very specialized tuning applications that use very small PVC tubing. You don’t want those.

If you want grey dampers for the T180, the part number is BF-1999-000.

I’m not sure the price on Mouser, but from Aliexpress they are $3.69 a pair (free shipping) from GHXamp and $2.61 a pair (+ shipping) from SoundLink. L


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> You want the 2.08mm ones for T180 and T800. They have a stainless steel shell (ie tube), with a damper inside the tube.
> 
> 99.9% of all Knowles damper usage (in OEM earphones, CIEMs, as well as DIY builders) are all the 2.08mm dampers with the stainless steel tube.
> 
> ...



They're $3.42 +Tax/Shipping from Mouser. (I suspect the shipping will be more than the cost of the dampers.)


----------



## Chrisrd

Can't seem to find the regular T180 on sale anywhere, is it still out there?


----------



## Slater (Sep 12, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> They're $3.42 +Tax/Shipping from Mouser. (I suspect the shipping will be more than the cost of the dampers.)



That’s why I get all of mine from Aliexpress. I’m usually ordering other supplies from SoundLink anyways (Knowles drivers, litz wiring, tubing, etc), so there’s no extra shipping charge for the dampers.


----------



## DBaldock9

Chrisrd said:


> Can't seem to find the regular T180 on sale anywhere, is it still out there?



No, they recently replaced it with the Pro model.
My shopping link, from when I ordered the T180 in June, goes directly to the Pro page on the AudioSense AliExpress store.


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 12, 2019)

Blon Bl-03

My 1st foray with Comply
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQU2VKQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1





Winner, winner.  The barrel shape creates a better seal than my go to (New bee/RIYO) foam tips. Whereas the tapered foam tips are intrusive to the ear canal (which creates an unwanted pressure, as you try to stuff short stemmed nozzles as far down as you can, into your ear canals), the large (sized) barrels just sit at the rim and envelope the entire aperture.

For the Blon BL-03, the dividends are immediate: a touch more mid bass, Andrea Bocelli's timbre is a bit richer. When i get a chance, I'll have to try other genres.


 


_I really have to remember to dress appropriately, when taking shots of a highly reflective shell_


----------



## Veyska

DBaldock9 said:


> They're $3.42 +Tax/Shipping from Mouser. (I suspect the shipping will be more than the cost of the dampers.)


...  Huh.  I *was* going to link the eBay listing I got my dampers from since it was the same vendor (AFAIK) as AE but with free S&H... except it has S&H now.  (Might as well link it anyhow since I had the page up, just in case eBay is preferable for some reason.)


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 13, 2019)

Chrisrd said:


> Can't seem to find the regular T180 on sale anywhere, is it still out there?


Hey! What's wrong with the Pro? Don't trust a Professional?


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Hey! What's wrong with the Pro? Don't trust a professional?



It seems these CHIFI companies like to come up with a Pro version of their stuff a few weeks to months after the non Pro version was released, after garnering feedback from the initial batch of beta tester audiophiles.

A bit unfair to the pioneer batch who supported the companies at the start though. I dunno about u guys, but I feel companies should release their final product at the start and not let us be guinea pigs to give finetuning feedback.


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> Sure.
> 
> All Audiosense does to turn the regular T180 into the T180 Pro is to install a pair of Knowles dampers into the nozzle.
> 
> ...



Any good link to share with good quality dampers for cheap price you yourself are using and recommend?
I really should try out those dampers with KPE (as I have DIY custom nozzle grills/dampers atm) and with MH755 (in ZS4 shells).
Then I could do my own measurements too.


----------



## Broquen

baskingshark said:


> It seems these CHIFI companies like to come up with a Pro version of their stuff a few weeks to months after the non Pro version was released, after garnering feedback from the initial batch of beta tester audiophiles.
> 
> A bit unfair to the pioneer batch who supported the companies at the start though. I dunno about u guys, but I feel companies should release their final product at the start and not let us be guinea pigs to give finetuning feedback.



Maybe if you add more pre-testing to the new products, release would take more time and production costs would increase.
I don't like much this business model either, but maybe it is inherent to that very dynamic chi-fi market.
In any case, I think that launch an affordable product (tested only by few people) with little benefit margin (prod. cost vs. final price) and then be opened to general customers feedback, is a good thing IMO. 
E.g. the case of Audiosense with dampers and stock cable: They launched product - people began to change dampers and stock cable - a pro version, improved in these ways, is launched (increasing the price only a bit).


----------



## mbwilson111

Broquen said:


> E.g. the case of Audiosense with dampers and stock cable: They launched product - people began to change dampers and stock cable - a pro version, improved in these ways, is launched (increasing the price only a bit).



..the the first buyers are expected to buy again?


----------



## Broquen (Sep 13, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> ..the the first buyers are expected to buy again?



Not at all. First buyers got same product. Only changes (if I did read well through all the thread) are different dampers and cable, and same result can be obtained changing damper manually or trying other tips and/or cables. I agree it is not the best way to go, but I'm not purchasing an expensive IEM from a well known brand (and now I know that Audiosense -in this case- listens to customers and act in consequence, unlike a lot of more expensive brands).

I don't like, for example, when a product becomes popular and the price is increased without justification (or when it is produced with other name and/or related brand, changed in some insubstantial way but it is more expensive). Only wanted to say that this can be seen as a good thing too.

EDIT: BTW when I'm purchasing chi-fi products I personally assume that in some way I'm acting a bit as a tester, because quite products (mostly in sub-50 range) are not well rounded or finished and, when they are, I get the feeling of some random lucky product (like **** or, speaking of well known brands, my beloved MH755).


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> It seems these CHIFI companies like to come up with a Pro version of their stuff a few weeks to months after the non Pro version was released, after garnering feedback from the initial batch of beta tester audiophiles.
> 
> A bit unfair to the pioneer batch who supported the companies at the start though. I dunno about u guys, but I feel companies should release their final product at the start and not let us be guinea pigs to give finetuning feedback.



ver 1 non-Pro beta: now seeking feedback for our mistakes
ver 1 Pro version: thanks for the feedback we think we got it right
ver 2 non-pro beta: kajillion times better megatreblehertzbass than 1 and now seeking feedback


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 13, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> ver 1 non-Pro beta: now seeking feedback for our mistakes
> ver 1 Pro version: thanks for the feedback we think we got it right
> ver 2 non-pro beta: kajillion times better megatreblehertzbass than 1 and now seeking feedback



Haha I'm not suprised if we will see a Pro version of the ZS10 Pro soon.
Oh wait, the KZ ZSX (terminator) is actually a Pro version of the ZS10 Pro, that fixed the treble artificial timbre and had other improvements.
Standby for a KZ ZSX Terminator Pro in a few weeks to months folks.


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> Haha I'm not suprised if we will see a Pro version of the ZS10 Pro soon.
> Oh wait, the KZ ZSX (terminator) is actually a Pro version of the ZS10 Pro, that fixed the treble artificial timbre and had other improvements.



plus, from what I understand, added a new "ear alertment" shape feature to painfully remind you of its insertion by constant plastic pressure against your pinnae


----------



## TeaCake (Sep 13, 2019)

Broquen said:


> Not at all. First buyers got same product. Only changes (if I did read well through all the thread) are different dampers and cable, and same result can be obtained changing damper manually or trying other tips and/or cables. I agree it is not the best way to go, but I'm not purchasing an expensive IEM from a well known brand (and now I know that Audiosense -in this case- listens to customers and act in consequence, unlike a lot of more expensive brands).
> 
> I don't like, for example, when a product becomes popular and the price is increased without justification (or when it is produced with other name and/or related brand, changed in some insubstantial way but it is more expensive). Only wanted to say that this can be seen as a good thing too.
> 
> EDIT: BTW when I'm purchasing chi-fi products I personally assume that in some way I'm acting a bit as a tester, because quite products (mostly in sub-50 range) are not well rounded or finished and, when they are, I get the feeling of some random lucky product (like **** or, speaking of well known brands, my beloved MH755).


I don't like that they sell the unfinalized version and a few months later, will release a final cheaper priced version. I feel cheated. Because I paid for it and I did not get it for free like some early "buyers".


----------



## Broquen (Sep 15, 2019)

TeaCake said:


> I don't like that they sell the unfinalized version and a few months later, will release a final cheaper priced version. I feel cheated. Because I paid for it and I did not get it for free like some early "buyers".



Unfinalized? I don't think so, but you can always go for much more expensive finalized ones. I'd be with you if the benefit margin is like Bose, Beats, Shure, Senns, JVC... But we're talking here of a product that, if you add only the BAs cost, it's already pretty near of final price. Hope Audiosense and other brands that make such great value products in their way to become recognized, don't begin to do only expensive products with no improvements from community's feedback. And I don't own any Audiosense gear nor have any relation with them (but purchased some from other brands). Just an opinion as valid as yours


----------



## TeaCake (Sep 13, 2019)

Broquen said:


> Unfinalized? I don't think so, but you can always go for much more expensive finalized ones. I'd be with you if the benefit margin is like Bose, Beats, Shure, Senns, JVC... But we're talking here of a product that, if you add only the BAs cost, it's already pretty near of production costs. Hope Audiosense and other brands that make such great value products in their way to become recognized, don't begin to do only expensive products with no improvements from community's feedback. And I don't own any Audiosense gear nor have any relation with them (but purchased some from other brands). Just an opinion as valid as yours



Yes, but we are on the chifi thread if I'm not mistaken... Meaning we want to buy something cheaper "value for money" for those of us who are on a tight budget but still wants to enjoy audio gears. .. I guess you get(not) what you pay for... (I don' t have any chifi that costs more than $100) It is one of the reason why I try not to buy newly released earphones anymore... but rather more on those that already have a few trusted reviews.


----------



## Slater

CoiL said:


> Any good link to share with good quality dampers for cheap price you yourself are using and recommend?
> I really should try out those dampers with KPE (as I have DIY custom nozzle grills/dampers atm) and with MH755 (in ZS4 shells).
> Then I could do my own measurements too.



I’m using the mobile app, so links only show up for mobile app users. 

If you search Aliexpress for “knowles dampers”, you’ll see them from sellers Soundlink and GHXamp.

As far as colors, I use all of the following colors for Audiosense IEMs, modding IEMs, and building IEMs: grey, white, brown, red, and green.


----------



## Slater

TeaCake said:


> It is one of the reason why I try not to buy newly released earphones anymore... but rather more on those that already have a few trusted reviews.



Yup.

I’ve said it many times before: I always wait a few months after an IEM is released before deciding IF I am going to buy it or not.


----------



## harry501501

Really liking the Nicehck DB3. I don't want to give a premature review on how they sound till I've had them on a bit longer. OOTB... I was expecting to hear a KZ bright sound, but it's got balance tho ever so V shaped, smooth but bright enough to have good detail levels, pianos are lovely. Very musical, nice vocal weight (hit random on playlist and Patsy Cline sounded wonderful in "crazy". I'll need to compare but it's reminding me of the CCA C10 (perhaps DB3 is bit more detailed but again too early to say for sure). I'm going to compare with CCA C10 and ZS10 Pro later. here are some pics


----------



## Tonymac136

If I'm buying a new IEM with no recommendation I have low expectation. As it happens I've only bought Blon BL03 and BL01 without reading reviews. In the case of the BL03 I didn't even know what I would be getting. With the BL01 I had the 03 and hoped it would sound like the 03 only not as good. Which is basically what I got. If I buy a duffer I've spent say 30 quid on a headphone I don't like. Not the end of the world. If it was a 300 pound IEM I would read reviews. And also other reviews done by the same tester of IEMs I know. So I could see if their tastes ran similar to mine.


----------



## FastAndClean

Tonymac136 said:


> If I'm buying a new IEM with no recommendation I have low expectation. As it happens I've only bought Blon BL03 and BL01 without reading reviews. In the case of the BL03 I didn't even know what I would be getting. With the BL01 I had the 03 and hoped it would sound like the 03 only not as good. Which is basically what I got. If I buy a duffer I've spent say 30 quid on a headphone I don't like. Not the end of the world. If it was a 300 pound IEM I would read reviews. And also other reviews done by the same tester of IEMs I know. So I could see if their tastes ran similar to mine.


you also have the nice and punchy Semkarchy, i got two pairs, they are yummy


----------



## Tonymac136

FastAndClean said:


> you also have the nice and punchy Semkarchy, i got two pairs, they are yummy




Yeah. I might have a bit of a problem with budget IEMs. Wasn't going to buy any more. Have 2 pairs coming from AE and one from Drop.


----------



## FastAndClean

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah. I might have a bit of a problem with budget IEMs. Wasn't going to buy any more. Have 2 pairs coming from AE and one from Drop.


i am content for now with those funny looking cheap carbon DDs, i am just having fun again like the good old days, when i started this hobby my favorite headphone was M Audio Q40, if you start to analyze too much with highly technical earphones you will lose the fun, music is to have fun, to move you, really happy right now


----------



## Tonymac136

Agreed. In a way my favourite IEMs of all are the Blon BL01. No they aren't so good as some of the others I have. But they are beautifully musical. I just listen to the music without worrying about the muddy bottom end and whether it has the detail of the Tin T2. The KZ ED9 is another like it. Just a bit hollower sounding than the BL01. Both are great for listening to the music not the kit.


----------



## TheVortex

FastAndClean said:


> i am content for now with those funny looking cheap carbon DDs, i am just having fun again like the good old days, when i started this hobby my favorite headphone was M Audio Q40, if you start to analyze too much with highly technical earphones you will lose the fun, music is to have fun, to move you, really happy right now



I agree 100% and it's refreshing to go back to single DD from all the hybrids of recent times. These DD's of the CNT1 and BL-03 are great


----------



## Tonymac136

TheVortex said:


> I agree 100% and it's refreshing to go back to single DD from all the hybrids of recent times. These DD's of the CNT1 and BL-03 are great



Funny how hindsight works. My main speakers are 20 year old Wharfedale Pacific floorstanders, powered by some mid range Nad electronics from the same era. I was never going to like BAs or hybrids as much as good dynamics. That said, I do have a pair of KBear F1 on their way. I'm not excited as I expect to not like them at all but it will give me more insight into whether it is BA per se or poorly integrated hybrid that I dislike.


----------



## TheVortex

Tonymac136 said:


> Funny how hindsight works. My main speakers are 20 year old Wharfedale Pacific floorstanders, powered by some mid range Nad electronics from the same era. I was never going to like BAs or hybrids as much as good dynamics. That said, I do have a pair of KBear F1 on their way. I'm not excited as I expect to not like them at all but it will give me more insight into whether it is BA per se or poorly integrated hybrid that I dislike.



I have the Audiosense T180 Pro which is a single BA like the KBear F1 but it lacks bass when you are used to DD or hybrid setups.


----------



## TheVortex (Sep 13, 2019)

Great stuff but they have strengths and weaknesses.

Blon BL-03 and the Semkarch SKC-CNT1.


----------



## SoundChoice

TheVortex said:


> Great stuff but they have strengths and weaknesses.



These are, of course, the BLON BL-03 and Semkarch CNT-1. My quick impressions:

*CNT-1*: clear, heavy bass, good bang for the buck and maybe worth it for 40 or 50.
*BL-03*: good sub-bass, but not overpowering, nice balanced signature, tuned close to Harman curve.

Both are very light despite their metal composition and disappear into my ear and can be placed flush under a motorcycle helmet or slept on. For those who missed out on the Moondrop Crescent (and the CNT-1 at $30), the BL-03 gives you a lot of the Crescent signature minus the bullets, and is a steal at $30 on AE.  The cable isn't terrible and come with a phone button and mic, but can be replaced but non-flush with the A-type 2-pin (the C-type seems to have a different sized square piece of plastic).


----------



## harry501501

Update on the DB3... they are *VERY *similar sounding to the CCA C10. Think of the C10 with a bit more girth to the sub bass and lower mids. This makes the DB3 a wee bit smoother and the C10 a wee bit clearer. I mean you could still tell them apart enough to justify having both. Both excellent choices for under £20.

DB3 sounds really nice for vocal lovers. Like the C10 it's a good all rounder. Very good for EDM, dance, Hip Hop, etc. Has that Dual Dynamic punch. Just listened to the battle scene at the end of Avengers Endgame and they sound great. DB3 may change with some burn in, the C10 *certainly* did!!!

Comfy as expected. I found it very difficult telling them apart from the ZS10 Pro as they have near identical shells. That's all they share though, the ZS10 PRO is far more aggressive sounding with it's much brighter, thinner tuning. Though if you don't like the razor clarity of the ZS10 PRO and want a smoother sound then the DB3 is a good alternative.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> I’ve said it many times before: I always wait a few months after an IEM is released before deciding IF I am going to buy it or not.


Should we wait years after being released to buy a badly tuned KZ?


----------



## SweetEars

SoundChoice said:


> These are, of course, the BLON BL-03 and Semkarch CNT-1. My quick impressions:
> 
> *CNT-1*: clear, heavy bass, good bang for the buck and maybe worth it for 40 or 50.
> *BL-03*: good sub-bass, but not overpowering, nice balanced signature, tuned close to Harman curve.
> ...




How does the BL-03 sound on this :


----------



## SoundChoice

SweetEars said:


> How does the BL-03 sound on this :




To my ears, I hear the drums as very present, female vocals as bright but not piercing, violins are clear, cello and woodwinds in background are there but subtle, light finger cymbals at 5:00 audible but not dominant, piano at 2:08-2:20 a little louder on high register than lower, can hear piano glissing up and down around 3:15-3:25 in the background. Violins and quick strokes at 4:30-4:45 sound natural and discernible, with reverb effect audible. 

Not sure if that's what you were looking for, but hope it helps.


----------



## Tonymac136

SoundChoice said:


> To my ears, I hear the drums as very present, female vocals as bright but not piercing, violins are clear, cello and woodwinds in background are there but subtle, light finger cymbals at 5:00 audible but not dominant, piano at 2:08-2:20 a little louder on high register than lower, can hear piano glissing up and down around 3:15-3:25 in the background. Violins and quick strokes at 4:30-4:45 sound natural and discernible, with reverb effect audible.
> 
> Not sure if that's what you were looking for, but hope it helps.



That's pretty much what I hear although I have noted a small amount of sibilance on the female vocal and that the male vocal sounds lightly autotuned. For comparison I've now switched to the TRN V80 that was the closest pair I had to my hand. The piano on the TRN is almost piercing in the high register and the little guitar fill between the female vocal lines is buried in the mix. Both vocal parts sound almost unlistenable and artificial although the drums are much more prominent (the subtle difference in pitch is more pronounced on the Blon). There is more detail in the treble on the TRN. The overall experience is so much better with the Blon. It's much more musical.


----------



## SweetEars (Sep 15, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> To my ears, I hear the drums as very present, female vocals as bright but not piercing, violins are clear, cello and woodwinds in background are there but subtle, light finger cymbals at 5:00 audible but not dominant, piano at 2:08-2:20 a little louder on high register than lower, can hear piano glissing up and down around 3:15-3:25 in the background. Violins and quick strokes at 4:30-4:45 sound natural and discernible, with reverb effect audible.
> 
> Not sure if that's what you were looking for, but hope it helps.





Tonymac136 said:


> That's pretty much what I hear although I have noted a small amount of sibilance on the female vocal and that the male vocal sounds lightly autotuned. For comparison I've now switched to the TRN V80 that was the closest pair I had to my hand. The piano on the TRN is almost piercing in the high register and the little guitar fill between the female vocal lines is buried in the mix. Both vocal parts sound almost unlistenable and artificial although the drums are much more prominent (the subtle difference in pitch is more pronounced on the Blon). There is more detail in the treble on the TRN. The overall experience is so much better with the Blon. It's much more musical.



thanks guys for the input...This is is song from 1999 composed by A.R. Rahman. i use this song to test for depth and articulation. I have listened to this song in CD and discman format

a good IEM will reproduce the background elements/ instruments with impact overall

the piano at 2:08-220 will be a bit hard impactful in both high and lows ( roundedness and impact)

If can hear piano glissing up and down around 3:15-3:25 in the background- it means u have a good pair of IEMS. ( detailed)

 the violin at 4:41 is supposed to be airy and wide it will spread from the middle to side   ( depth, wideness, stage transparency  ect )

thats how the song is designed to be


----------



## CoiL

If someone in EU is willing to "donate" his/her TRI i4 for little price (not paying full sum) for BL03 driver exchange modification, let me know


----------



## Hanzilein

SoundChoice said:


> These are, of course, the BLON BL-03 and Semkarch CNT-1. My quick impressions:
> 
> *CNT-1*: clear, heavy bass, good bang for the buck and maybe worth it for 40 or 50.
> *BL-03*: good sub-bass, but not overpowering, nice balanced signature, tuned close to Harman curve.
> ...



I bought the CNT-1 just now with a mmcx to USB C cable. 10 bucks more than the BL-03. Coming from the SoundMagic E10, I hope I will like them. Otherwise I will buy the TFZ T2 and the My Love 2019 on the 11.11. sale lol


----------



## Tonymac136

You should like the CNT. I like it but prefer the Blon. Both are great IEMs.


----------



## SweetEars

Tonymac136 said:


> You should like the CNT. I like it but prefer the Blon. Both are great IEMs.



does the blon 3 has good depth?


----------



## lgcubana (Sep 15, 2019)

SweetEars said:


> does the blon 3 has good depth?


Yes, but the short nozzles present challenges, for fitment;  I usually seat them, then feel one side slipping and have to do one more adjustment.  Maybe 20 minutes later, re-tighten; this is not an issue at home, but out in public (holding the GF's big ass purse) the re-seating can get *annoying. At this point I don't know if it's the "purse", Blons or the, "hold this for me".*

If you have the right ears, they'll be a 9/10.


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> Yes, but the short nozzles present challenges, for fitment;  I usually seat them, then feel one side slipping and have to do one more adjustment.  Maybe 20 minutes later, re-tighten; this is not an issue at home, but out in public (holding the GF's big ass purse) the re-seating can get annoying.
> 
> I you have the right ears, they'll be a 9/10.



Seems a lot of users feedback on this short nozzle issue.
Will a longer nozzle eartip help? eg spinfits


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Seems a lot of users feedback on this short nozzle issue.
> Will a longer nozzle eartip help? eg spinfits


Blon BL-03

Here's my solution:
o-ring, for shoulders, so the tips don't sink down to the base of the shells
Comply TSX 500, Large tips
Instead of counter sinking tapered foam tips (my preference over stock gel tips) into the ear canal, the bulbous Complys sit at the aperture. Thus alleviating some of the "Short comings" of the stunted nozzles.


----------



## darmanastartes

baskingshark said:


> Seems a lot of users feedback on this short nozzle issue.
> Will a longer nozzle eartip help? eg spinfits


Yes, I use CP240s with mine.


----------



## Tonymac136

SweetEars said:


> does the blon 3 has good depth?



Yeah. The Blon has a bit less pronounced bass than the CNT. BUT it is there. And very, very deep. I find the bass on the CNT can overwhelm the music a little bit. Both are very, very solid IEMs for the money, though I wouldn't say the CNT was worth more money than the Blon.


----------



## crabdog

My take on the GuideRay GR-i for anyone who's curious:
https://primeaudio.org/guideray-gr-i-review/


----------



## SiggyFraud

For everyone having trouble with properly fitting their Tin Audio T2s - I've made a breakthrough today thanks to these tips (M size).
I was seriously considering selling them, as I just couldn't get a good seal, no matter which tips I tried. Foams seemed to work at first, but the T2s still managed to wiggle their way out of my ears. So today I tried these tips, and wow! They are really inconspicuous - rather short with wide bores. And even though their quality seems poor, they get the job done. The fit is really secure - I can wear the T2s cable up or down, stock cable, cable with ear hooks, you name it. When it comes to sound, everything's finally there: details, clarity, soundstage, even some nice bass. I guess proper fit really makes all the difference.
Just thought I'd share, maybe it'll help someone.


----------



## AudioNoob

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews
I'm of the unpopular opinion that the tri is better than the bl-03 once you change to better suited tips. The treble roll-off of the bl-03 that leaves details scaffolded by resonant peaks puts harmonic distortion up front in vocals, combined with the elevated lower mids I find it tiring to listen to at a pleasing -apparent- volume.


----------



## Tonymac136

Each to their own and all that. I've not tried the Tri so can't agree or disagree with you. For the money I still maintain that the Blon is a great buy. Oddly I am listening to music with the Blon BL-01 more right now. It's burnt in just lovely and is actually sweeter than the BL03 in the treble. The soundstage is smaller but rendered more accurately. Instruments all have their place and are easy to pinpoint. It fits better too.
In fact, compared to the much more expensive BL03 it only falls in three areas. The bass isn't so extended, bass guitar and drum aren't well separated (although this is improving with burn in) and it is just a touch more polite. The 03 has more punch to the sound.


----------



## CoiL

AudioNoob said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-audio-i4.23877/reviews
> I'm of the unpopular opinion that the tri is better than the bl-03 once you change to better suited tips. The treble roll-off of the bl-03 that leaves details scaffolded by resonant peaks puts harmonic distortion up front in vocals, combined with the elevated lower mids I find it tiring to listen to at a pleasing -apparent- volume.


M`kay.
@james444 already touched that subject but any proof about treble-roll-off? BL03 FR graphs don`t show this. Otherwise Oxygen and some others would also have "treble-roll-off".
Details scaffolded by resonant peaks? Puts harmonic distortion up front in vocals? 

Meh?

To me just seems You don`t like Harman curve! Easy as that.


----------



## FastAndClean

TRi I4 is inferior to the bl03, sounds bloated and sharp next to 03


----------



## Chrisrd

SiggyFraud said:


> For everyone having trouble with properly fitting their Tin Audio T2s - I've made a breakthrough today thanks to these tips (M size).
> I was seriously considering selling them, as I just couldn't get a good seal, no matter which tips I tried. Foams seemed to work at first, but the T2s still managed to wiggle their way out of my ears. So today I tried these tips, and wow! They are really inconspicuous - rather short with wide bores. And even though their quality seems poor, they get the job done. The fit is really secure - I can wear the T2s cable up or down, stock cable, cable with ear hooks, you name it. When it comes to sound, everything's finally there: details, clarity, soundstage, even some nice bass. I guess proper fit really makes all the difference.
> Just thought I'd share, maybe it'll help someone.



I gave up on mine, couldn't make them fit properly. Tried CP240s even but the wide bore nozzle wasn't compatible with my narrow ear canals, couldn't insert them deep enough without hurting my ears and because of that they sit out too much which causes them to pull out even wearing them cable over ear.


----------



## Nimweth

SiggyFraud said:


> For everyone having trouble with properly fitting their Tin Audio T2s - I've made a breakthrough today thanks to these tips (M size).
> I was seriously considering selling them, as I just couldn't get a good seal, no matter which tips I tried. Foams seemed to work at first, but the T2s still managed to wiggle their way out of my ears. So today I tried these tips, and wow! They are really inconspicuous - rather short with wide bores. And even though their quality seems poor, they get the job done. The fit is really secure - I can wear the T2s cable up or down, stock cable, cable with ear hooks, you name it. When it comes to sound, everything's finally there: details, clarity, soundstage, even some nice bass. I guess proper fit really makes all the difference.
> Just thought I'd share, maybe it'll help someone.


I have the Tin T3 and find medium Spiral Dots give a perfect fit and the wide bore balances out the sound with a little more bass.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Chrisrd said:


> I gave up on mine, couldn't make them fit properly. Tried CP240s even but the wide bore nozzle wasn't compatible with my narrow ear canals, couldn't insert them deep enough without hurting my ears and because of that they sit out too much which causes them to pull out even wearing them cable over ear.


Yeah, the SpinFits didn't work out for me either. I don't know what is it with the tips I'm using now, but with all the others the T2s would either pop out as soon as I put them in, or they would slowly slide out with even the slightest movement.
I'm not saying the tips I linked are a godsend, but they are a good example, that sometimes trying 3, 5, even 10 different pairs of tips can make all the difference. So don't lose hope!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

harry501501 said:


> Update on the DB3... they are *VERY *similar sounding to the CCA C10. Think of the C10 with a bit more girth to the sub bass and lower mids. This makes the DB3 a wee bit smoother and the C10 a wee bit clearer. I mean you could still tell them apart enough to justify having both. Both excellent choices for under £20.
> 
> DB3 sounds really nice for vocal lovers. Like the C10 it's a good all rounder. Very good for EDM, dance, Hip Hop, etc. Has that Dual Dynamic punch. Just listened to the battle scene at the end of Avengers Endgame and they sound great. DB3 may change with some burn in, the C10 *certainly* did!!!
> 
> Comfy as expected. I found it very difficult telling them apart from the ZS10 Pro as they have near identical shells. That's all they share though, the ZS10 PRO is far more aggressive sounding with it's much brighter, thinner tuning. Though if you don't like the razor clarity of the ZS10 PRO and want a smoother sound then the DB3 is a good alternative.



lol, this is confusing. I have ZS-10 Pro, but the CCA CA4/C10 and KB06 are available too, and now the DB3, which you say is a nicer C10 / smoother ZS10 Pro. I'm not sure what to pick up now.


----------



## DynamicEars

ShakeThoseCans said:


> lol, this is confusing. I have ZS-10 Pro, but the CCA CA4/C10 and KB06 are available too, and now the DB3, which you say is a nicer C10 / smoother ZS10 Pro. I'm not sure what to pick up now.



ditch them all and get ZSX?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Yeah, hah ha. You have to keep you ear to the ground in this forum to find out what the new best is, because the information comes at you much faster than youtube or web reviews.

I'm still making decisions based on 'general knowledge' of what's good, which in chi-fi is apparently woefully outdated.


----------



## DynamicEars

no seriously KZ ZSX beat them all (including ZS10 pro) in terms of technicalities. unless you want specifically tune like for basshead, or you are after super bright iem or else. ZSX more like a little bit upgrade from ZS10 pro, almost in all aspect but smoothness. there is no KZ/CCA that i find them smooth. If youre looking for smooth, try bqeyz


----------



## AudioNoob

Given the reported driver flex issues and the channel mismatch, perhaps the QC is not awesome and I happen to have a dud? Or perhaps they just don't jive with me ear anatomy. Regardless:
I find the soundstage small, higher details unresolved, and the upper mids underlined by tiring harmonics. The reviews don't seem to match that, and yes, I'm not a lover of Harman Curve but that's beside the point.


----------



## DynamicEars

AudioNoob said:


> Given the reported driver flex issues and the channel mismatch, perhaps the QC is not awesome and I happen to have a dud? Or perhaps they just don't jive with me ear anatomy. Regardless:
> I find the soundstage small, higher details unresolved, and the upper mids underlined by tiring harmonics. The reviews don't seem to match that, and yes, I'm not a lover of Harman Curve but that's beside the point.



what iem are you referring to?


----------



## AudioNoob

DynamicEars said:


> what iem are you referring to?


Blon 3. I had multi quoted but it didn't post the quotes


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Looks like the ZSX is something to reserve for the 11.11 sale then.


----------



## ozziecook

AudioNoob said:


> Given the reported driver flex issues and the channel mismatch, perhaps the QC is not awesome and I happen to have a dud? Or perhaps they just don't jive with me ear anatomy. Regardless:
> I find the soundstage small, higher details unresolved, and the upper mids underlined by tiring harmonics. The reviews don't seem to match that, and yes, I'm not a lover of Harman Curve but that's beside the point.


You can’t dislike them as much as this and your description is pretty inaccurate from what I’m hearing. So...yes, you either have a duff/out of phase set...or it’s the fit. It’s very shallow. I hated it at first and put them up for sale on here...but now I have two sets. Try the various mods on the nozzle that have been suggested by @Slater and others


----------



## AudioNoob

ozziecook said:


> You can’t dislike them as much as this and your description is pretty inaccurate from what I’m hearing. So...yes, you either have a duff/out of phase set...or it’s the fit. It’s very shallow. I hated it at first and put them up for sale on here...but now I have two sets. Try the various mods on the nozzle that have been suggested by @Slater and others



It's in phase, and I did quite a bit of tip rolling but I'll try some other strategies a la Slater and Co. Time to sacrifice some tips for their bores to the gods of earphones


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> It's in phase, and I did quite a bit of tip rolling but I'll try some other strategies a la Slater and Co. Time to sacrifice some tips for their bores to the gods of earphones


may the force be with you


----------



## AudioNoob

Ok, for those who have them already, the final E tips work super well to extend the nozzles without needing o ring etc thanks to their flexible shafts that hold tight around the the stem ridge and stop evenly at the notch without sliding all the way down.
This killed the resonances I've been complaining about and there is no driver flex. I take those back, given that you have tips around (if you don't have tips lying about, do pick up some, it's essential in this topic. One of the included sets doesn't even stay on.)

I still hold to my treble roll-off comment though, and that the bass is a tad too heavy in the 20-60hz, lending a nasal quality to lower vocals and larger strings (welcome to the world of the plastic beach, looking at you snoop dogg, or your heart sounds like by fhin for example), and gets tiringly forceful if you compensate volume for higher end(the rolloff does show in some of the measurements as well). My point of comparison is Etymotics here, and I'm running on the old Dragonfly which is usually notoriously forward.

All that said, I can see how these would be good for bass-heads now that I have found some tips that fit them well.


----------



## FastAndClean

AudioNoob said:


> the bass is a tad too heavy in the 20-60hz, lending a nasal quality to lower vocals


nasal vocals from boosted sub bass, that's a new one


----------



## AudioNoob (Sep 16, 2019)

No need for the mocking tone, pretty sure we've established that we have different hearing tastes, capacities and figurations. Does 20 to 200hz sound better? I don't know what the nasal cavity resonates at and how it works with decay and in combination with higher frequencies. I'm just describing what it sounds like compared to flatter response earphones.



FastAndClean said:


> nasal vocals from boosted sub bass, that's a new one


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Looks like the ZSX is something to reserve for the 11.11 sale then.


If you like steely sounding music.


----------



## DynamicEars

LaughMoreDaily said:


> If you like steely sounding music.



no no no, Im the one who got accused for calling KZ ZS10 Pro sound steely (few user feels they arent steely) but with ZSX they did right to get rid of that steely sound. They sounds passable timbre for me, not very great or very natural, but definitely not steely, very little bit on higher notes around lower trebles but even for picky person like me they are passable. Good job for KZ really i have to admit


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 17, 2019)

The CNT-1 is a pain in the bum. The stock eartips like to randomly pop off like bottle caps onto the ground. The stock cable is super difficult and sticky to deal with as well. It reminds me of another bad girlfriend.

They may sound good but not as great as my Audiosense earphones even thought the CNT-1 can pull out details out of electronic music that is over the top incredible, I still prefer Audiosense.


----------



## Tonymac136

The CNT cable is horrid. It seems people who bought the CNT earlier on the whole have no issues but people who bought end of line ones have had problems with cables falling apart. It doesn't help the fit either. Mine still feel like they are chafing after about an hour's listening. They do sound great but I just can't enjoy them because of the discomfort.


----------



## lgcubana

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The CNT-1 is a pain in the bum. The stock eartips like to randomly pop off like bottle caps onto the ground. The stock cable is super difficult and sticky to deal with as well. It reminds me of another bad girlfriend.
> 
> They may sound good but not as great as my Audiosense earphones even thought the CNT-1 can pull out details out of electronic music that is over the top incredible, I still prefer Audiosense.


If you aren't opposed to foam, the New Bee/RIYO from Amazon might help.  Also, I never used the stock cable.  I had a  Linsoul Tripowin C8 hanging around; they're very pliable, which makes for a comfortable wrap around the ears.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 17, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> If you like steely sounding music.



Have you heard the ZSX?  I am not sure exactly what "steely" sounding music would sound like but I have several KZs that sound good.   These are the KZs that I have.  Not as many as some people have.

KZ ED9 - black - with dull (not the shiny) filter
KZ ED16 - translucent black - with ZSA copper braid cable, spinfit tips
KZ ZS3E - black - balanced cable (on my cheapest KZ..lol)
KZ ZS6 - green (this was my first KZ and is special to me)
KZ ZS10 - translucent red - TRN silver replacement cable
KZ ZSN - purple/silver
KZ ZSN -cyan - balanced cable (my newest KZ)
KZ ZSR - translucent green
KZ ZST - carbon- foam mod - TRN black replacement cable



Tonymac136 said:


> It seems people who bought the CNT earlier on the whole have no issues but people who bought end of line ones have had problems with cables falling apart



Are there differences among the cables that you know of?  The stock cable is fine for me.  What part of it falls apart?


----------



## DynamicEars

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you heard the ZSX?  I am not sure exactly what "steely" sounding music would sound like but I have several KZs that sound good.   These are the KZs that I have.  Not as many as some people have.
> 
> KZ ED9 - black - with dull (not the shiny) filter
> KZ ED16 - translucent black - with ZSA copper braid cable, spinfit tips
> ...




I can confirm ZSX arent steely, if any they are very minor on higher notes, very different timbre from ZS10 PRO and many past KZs


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> I can confirm ZSX arent steely, if any they are very minor on higher notes, very different timbre from ZS10 PRO and many past KZs



I actually feel no need to add more KZs to my collection.  For one thing I have the CCA C12... and many others of various brands.  I just wondered how he "knew" they were steely or why he thought all KZs were steely (still don't know what that would even sound like).


----------



## PhonoPhi

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you heard the ZSX?  I am not sure exactly what "steely" sounding music would sound like but I have several KZs that sound good.   These are the KZs that I have.  Not as many as some people have.
> 
> KZ ED9 - black - with dull (not the shiny) filter
> KZ ED16 - translucent black - with ZSA copper braid cable, spinfit tips
> ...


ZS10 pro would be most "steely" from recent KZs that I have/know. To me it serves a good purpose for edginess. 
Once again, since AS10, I do quite enjoy this "steely" KZ BA sound for strings. It is grainy, edgy (likely of less dampened BAs) but I do prefer it to Knowles (that I have in Fiio) for strings.
Especially with a DD, strings sound like a good recording of strings to me, and I understand that it would a preferred rendering to most people.

I realized recently -  I miss those 30095 in AS12.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> Well I am super interested in your take on these compared to your other IEMs esp No3, and Nine Tails. I have been looking to upgrade to a better single dynamic IEM but am so pleased with the CNT's that I don't know if the $100-$150 market now is a big enough jump to take.



Hi @BadReligionPunk , i just received my Semkarch CNT1 today and I'm still burning it in and doing tests, but I'm impressed with it.
From initial impressions, I would say keep the CNT1 as the TFZ No. 3 and Nine Tails are sidegrades with marginal improvements in terms of sound quality. Actually this is not surprising as the CNT1 was original retailing at close to 100 USD, which is where these are other 2 are currently retailing too.

From briefly comparing No. 3 to CNT 1 (I'm using predominantly black filters on CNT1 with stock tips):
Bass is still better in quality and quantity on the No. 3.
Clarity, details, instrument separation are on par IMHO.
The soundstage is wider on No. 3.
CNT 1 has more recessed mids than No. 3. No. 3 has brighter treble.

Toneking Ninetails vs CNT1:
Timbre slightly better on ninetails, and of course ninetails can be tuned with filters.
Soundstage wider on Ninetails. Ninetails slightly better in clarity, details, instrument separation.
Mids about equally recessed on both. CNT1 has brighter treble.


The CNT1 is a superb recommendation from you!
If i had gotten it earlier, I would have skipped the No. 3.
The Nine Tails I would still keep due to their customizable tuning filters and organic timbre.
I think if u wanna get a more significant upgrade (for single DD IEMs) on the CNT1, it might have to be something at the price range of the Tanchjim oxygen, KXXS or the upcoming Drop JVC HA FDX01.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Hi @BadReligionPunk , i just received my Semkarch CNT1 today and I'm still burning it in and doing tests, but I'm impressed with it.
> From initial impressions, I would say keep the CNT1 as the TFZ No. 3 and Nine Tails are sidegrades with marginal improvements in terms of sound quality. Actually this is not surprising as the CNT1 was original retailing at close to 100 USD, which is where these are other 2 are currently retailing too.
> 
> From briefly comparing No. 3 to CNT 1 (I'm using predominantly black filters on CNT1 with stock tips):
> ...



nice comparison! so from the 3 nine tails is the best overall?
btw soundstage is wider on no3 rather than CNT1? they must be narrow and intimate then as no 3 soundstage isn't wide / average


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you heard the ZSX?  I am not sure exactly what "steely" sounding music would sound like but I have several KZs that sound good.
> 
> 
> KZ ZS10 - translucent red - TRN silver replacement cable
> ...



The KZ ZS10 could be described as steely I guess. They were my first ChiFi IEM and I love them for that but next to my other stuff they sound terrible. The timbre is just wrong to my ears. Great detail but it always sounds like a recording and not music.

The cable on my CNT was really tonally inconsistent. Then one of the channels stopped working altogether. Finally as I took the cable off the MMCx on the other channel just disintegrated. I've noted the only complaints are from latecomers to the CNT party. Almost as if some of the sellers were knocking out b grade stock for cheap towards the end. Lots of people have had no issues but enough had issues to be relevant. Not the worst QC problem ever. Just annoying.


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> nice comparison! so from the 3 nine tails is the best overall?
> btw soundstage is wider on no3 rather than CNT1? they must be narrow and intimate then as no 3 soundstage isn't wide / average



Yeah they are all sidegrades, but IMHO the ninetails is better by virtue of it having customizable filters so it is like having multiple IEMs with one purchase.
No. 3 I felt was average in soundstage and I thought the CNT is slightly narrower than the No. 3.



Tonymac136 said:


> The KZ ZS10 could be described as steely I guess. They were my first ChiFi IEM and I love them for that but next to my other stuff they sound terrible. The timbre is just wrong to my ears. Great detail but it always sounds like a recording and not music.
> 
> The cable on my CNT was really tonally inconsistent. Then one of the channels stopped working altogether. Finally as I took the cable off the MMCx on the other channel just disintegrated. I've noted the only complaints are from latecomers to the CNT party. Almost as if some of the sellers were knocking out b grade stock for cheap towards the end. Lots of people have had no issues but enough had issues to be relevant. Not the worst QC problem ever. Just annoying.



The stock CNT1 cable is horrible, I had enough and hid it in my storeroom after 5 min of using it. It has the worst microphonics of my current budget CHIFI stock cables. It is quite stiff too. And to top it off, due to the funny funnel design of the cable, I had a hard time removing the cable from the CNT1. Had to end up using pliers to remove it, I think I scratched the cable connector (no harm to the CNT1 thankfully).


----------



## lgcubana

mbwilson111 said:


> ... or why he thought all KZs were steely (still don't know what that would even sound like).



My interpretation of "steely" is a direct comparison to Klipsch's RP speaker line; with their horn tweeter and metallic woofers, the sound signature (with no EQ) can sound thin, with a dash of sibilance/brightness, as you go from vocals up to the cymbals


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> Hi @BadReligionPunk , i just received my Semkarch CNT1 today and I'm still burning it in and doing tests, but I'm impressed with it.
> From initial impressions, I would say keep the CNT1 as the TFZ No. 3 and Nine Tails are sidegrades with marginal improvements in terms of sound quality. Actually this is not surprising as the CNT1 was original retailing at close to 100 USD, which is where these are other 2 are currently retailing too.



Thank-you so much for pointing this out. I have a CNT1 on the way, and I have been thinking about the No. 3 as my next purchase. Primarily because of sound isolation.

Do you find that the No. 3 isolates noticeably better? If so, there is a reason to get it as a transit IEM. I understand that the Ninetails has weaker isolation.


----------



## FastAndClean

BGGAR posted graphs of CNT1, one with the gold and one with the black filter, i though that with black filter there was some grain 
Credit @Hawaiibadboy 
gold

black


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 17, 2019)

So like a weirdo I've ordered two pairs of IEMs expecting to hate both. The **** and KBear F1 (generic driver) have just turned up. I've only listened to the KBear and only briefly but I'm surprised by it. It's not supermegaawesome but definitely has some merit. A lovely smooth sound with a fair amount of detail compared to my favoured DD IEMs. I thought I hated BA. Turns out I may have been slightly premature.

As for the others, straight out of the box "omg these are awful - why the hell does anyone rate these. *swaps tips for foams* oh that's why. Definitely trade blows with the BL-01. Couldn't say yet which I prefer.


----------



## jibberish

baskingshark said:


> Hi @BadReligionPunk , i just received my Semkarch CNT1 today and I'm still burning it in and doing tests, but I'm impressed with it.
> From initial impressions, I would say keep the CNT1 as the TFZ No. 3 and Nine Tails are sidegrades with marginal improvements in terms of sound quality. Actually this is not surprising as the CNT1 was original retailing at close to 100 USD, which is where these are other 2 are currently retailing too.
> 
> From briefly comparing No. 3 to CNT 1 (I'm using predominantly black filters on CNT1 with stock tips):
> ...


Nice write-up.  I love the CNT-1, and I've got a No. 3 arriving any day now, so I guess I'd better get a Ninetails too, eh?


----------



## goms80

Hello, I'm looking for an EMI/headset with detailed and neutral sound signature. In the price range $100, can I find some with great audio quality? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> So like a weirdo I've ordered two pairs of IEMs expecting to hate both. The **** and KBear F1 (generic driver) have just turned up. As for the others, straight out of the box "omg these are awful - why the hell does anyone rate these. *swaps tips for foams* oh that's why. Definitely trade blows with the BL-01. Couldn't say yet which I prefer.


The KBear F1 trades blows with the Blon BL-01? Is it a tie?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> The KZ ZS10 could be described as steely I guess. They were my first ChiFi IEM and I love them for that but next to my other stuff they sound terrible. The timbre is just wrong to my ears. Great detail but it always sounds like a recording and not music.


We should never trust a person who blindly professes how great a KZ iem is unless they say they have put them up against other brands iems and they still won.


----------



## baskingshark

jibberish said:


> Nice write-up.  I love the CNT-1, and I've got a No. 3 arriving any day now, so I guess I'd better get a Ninetails too, eh?



Well as I said they are all sidegrades IMHO. Ninetails does give value add cause u can tune it and customize 9 ways.
But I'm seriously considering to sell my TFZ No. 3 ever since I got the CNT1. No.3 still has the best bass (quality and quantity) in my CHIFI collection, but it's becoming a one trick pony for me, only excelling well at bass forward music. Well I would be interested in your impressions of the No. 3 vs CNT1 too once u get it!




ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thank-you so much for pointing this out. I have a CNT1 on the way, and I have been thinking about the No. 3 as my next purchase. Primarily because of sound isolation.
> 
> Do you find that the No. 3 isolates noticeably better? If so, there is a reason to get it as a transit IEM. I understand that the Ninetails has weaker isolation.



Ninetails isolation is below average, No.3 has better isolation for sure, but I would say for isolation No.3 is only above average compared to other CHIFI IEMs.
No. 3 is easily drivable though, so it might make a good transit IEM.
I'm gonna try out the CNT1 over the next week in subways and buses but from having spent almost half a day with the CNT1, I would class its isolation as good as the No. 3.


----------



## DynamicEars

LaughMoreDaily said:


> We should never trust a person who blindly professes how great a KZ iem is unless they say they have put them up against other brands iems and they still won.



didn't I that recommended you the BQEYZ KB100? KB100 are my best sub $50, definitely take that over KZ ZS10 PRO or T2 or something else. But i have to admit tough call now with ZSX, they just great. V90 is coming for me btw, will compare both iem later. I never be a KZ fanboy, more towards KZ haters from the perspective of KZ fanboys, even though I was just trying to tell my honest impressions.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

DynamicEars said:


> didn't I that recommended you the BQEYZ KB100?  I never be a KZ fanboy, more towards KZ haters from the perspective of KZ fanboys, even though I was just trying to tell my honest impressions.


A million people recommended me the KB100.  You are special but others did as well.

I wish I stopped buying KZ's sooner... it's time for a holiday. I'm looking forward to hearing about new iems still though.

I now find other brands much nicer sounding.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A million people recommended me the KB100.  You are special but others did as well.
> 
> I wish I stopped buying KZ's sooner... it's time for a holiday. I'm looking forward to hearing about new iems still though.
> 
> I now find other brands much nicer sounding.



I know what you mean. I used to be a KZ fanboy when they first released the KZ5 and KZ6 a couple of years back and the KZs were my first foray into the CHIFI world. They were an eyeopener for their great price compared to the westone and shures I was buying back then.
IMHO, the KZs are still good and affordable entry IEMs for the sub $50 USD market and they have some recent stellar offerings like the KZ ZS10 Pro (which is my daily commuting driver), and I read good things about the recent ZSX and ZS7.
But as I dug deeper down the rabbit hole, I realized there are other excellent CHIFI brands out there, and honestly nowadays I'm neutral to KZ products.
KZ probably still holds the market share in the sub $50 market, but at the $100 - 200 USD market, there are better brands than KZ IMHO. KZ weren't too successful when they released the KZ AS16 at > $100 USD. But seems KZ has been getting more hits than misses lately, and they seem to be shifting to the OEM area where they make shells and IEMs for other fledgling CHIFI companies.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> I know what you mean. I used to be a KZ fanboy when they first released the KZ5 and KZ6 a couple of years back and the KZs were my first foray into the CHIFI world. They were an eyeopener for their great price compared to the westone and shures I was buying back then.
> IMHO, the KZs are still good and affordable entry IEMs for the sub $50 USD market and they have some recent stellar offerings like the KZ ZS10 Pro (which is my daily commuting driver), and I read good things about the recent ZSX and ZS7.
> But as I dug deeper down the rabbit hole, I realized there are other excellent CHIFI brands out there, and honestly nowadays I'm neutral to KZ products.
> KZ probably still holds the market share in the sub $50 market, but at the $100 - 200 USD market, there are better brands than KZ IMHO. KZ weren't too successful when they released the KZ AS16 at > $100 USD. But seems KZ has been getting more hits than misses lately, and they seem to be shifting to the OEM area where they make shells and IEMs for other fledgling CHIFI companies.



Because they were selling usual KZ stuff, with more or less same quality just at higher price, who knows they can sell it on above $100. And then back to ZSX with $50, they are comeback.
Couldn't agree more they are 1 of the market leader on sub $50 segment. Unless they are trying to use higher level components, its hard to compete on $100-300 level. But currently the state of chifi is hotter than ever, sooo many stuff and a lot stuff sounds soooo good. crazy!


----------



## TeaCake

baskingshark said:


> Hi @BadReligionPunk , i just received my Semkarch CNT1 today and I'm still burning it in and doing tests, but I'm impressed with it.
> From initial impressions, I would say keep the CNT1 as the TFZ No. 3 and Nine Tails are sidegrades with marginal improvements in terms of sound quality. Actually this is not surprising as the CNT1 was original retailing at close to 100 USD, which is where these are other 2 are currently retailing too.
> 
> From briefly comparing No. 3 to CNT 1 (I'm using predominantly black filters on CNT1 with stock tips):
> ...


Thank goodness I chose ninetails over tfz no. 3


----------



## igor0203

Can you describe sound signature of Nine tails?


----------



## baskingshark

igor0203 said:


> Can you describe sound signature of Nine tails?



Ninetails has a front and rear customizable nozzle/filter (it comes with 3 front and 3 rear filters). So there are potentially 9 different ways to configure your sound. With both red filters on this gives it an almost basshead level of sound. WIth both silver filters on it is V shaped. With both blue filters on it is almost neutralish tuning. And u can finetune the sound in between these signatures (e.g. one silver with one blue or one silver with one red filter). That's what I heard from exploring the filter options, I don't have any equipment to objectively graph it though, maybe others can give their input too.

Whatever the filter configuration though, I felt the trebles were never fatiguing or harsh. But the mids felt overly recessed to me with whatever filter configuration (just a small complaint).


----------



## CoiL (Sep 18, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> didn't I that recommended you the BQEYZ KB100? KB100 are my best sub $50, definitely take that over KZ ZS10 PRO or T2 or something else. But i have to admit tough call now with ZSX, they just great. V90 is coming for me btw, will compare both iem later. I never be a KZ fanboy, more towards KZ haters from the perspective of KZ fanboys, even though I was just trying to tell my honest impressions.





DynamicEars said:


> Because they were selling usual KZ stuff, with more or less same quality just at higher price, who knows they can sell it on above $100. And then back to ZSX with $50, they are comeback.
> Couldn't agree more they are 1 of the market leader on sub $50 segment. Unless they are trying to use higher level components, its hard to compete on $100-300 level. But currently the state of chifi is hotter than ever, sooo many stuff and a lot stuff sounds soooo good. crazy!



Never had any BQEYZ but would be interesting to hear your comparison between ZSX vs. BLON BL-03 vs. KB100 and maybe throw in comparison with some higher priced dynamics.
For me they all probably have some fit/shape/design issues but this is subjective.
Though I have no need for any KZ and haven`t looked back to KZ after KPE, would be interesting to hear how ZSX has evolved. ZSN was my last KZ and gave up on KZ BA sound @ highs.


----------



## igor0203

This sounds


baskingshark said:


> Ninetails has a front and rear customizable nozzle/filter (it comes with 3 front and 3 rear filters). So there are potentially 9 different ways to configure your sound. With both red filters on this gives it an almost basshead level of sound. WIth both silver filters on it is V shaped. With both blue filters on it is almost neutralish tuning. And u can finetune the sound in between these signatures (e.g. one silver with one blue or one silver with one red filter). That's what I heard from exploring the filter options, I don't have any equipment to objectively graph it though, maybe others can give their input too.
> 
> Whatever the filter configuration though, I felt the trebles were never fatiguing or harsh. But the mids felt overly recessed to me with whatever filter configuration (just a small complaint).



This sounds intriguing... I'll start saving for 11.11


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> Never had any BQEYZ but would be interesting to hear your comparison between ZSX vs. BLON BL-03 vs. KB100 and maybe throw in comparison with some higher priced dynamics.
> For me they all probably have some fit/shape/design issues but this is subjective.
> Though I have no need for any KZ and haven`t looked back to KZ after KPE, would be interesting to hear how ZSX has evolved. ZSN was my last KZ and gave up on KZ BA sound @ highs.



For me BQEYZ isnt same level as KZ, maybe a level above them, and no matter what signature (KB100, BQ3) they always have smoothness, like "mature", not like cheap chifi trying so hard to get details with boosted lower trebles, or any sharp edges. smooth like very refine iem on higher tier.
things that really special on KB100 is forward clean mids, smoothness, and superb imaging. I only heard this kind of imaging on higher tier like $300 above. KP imaging is blurry compared to KB100. Of course clarity on KP is 1 of the best, they are not reaching that level.

I have yet to receive my BLON BL-03 so i cant comment anything about this yet.

for ZSX, for me who already fell down into rabbit hole so many times, and promised to stop - yet still eager to give "one last chance" finally paid off. KZ at last give me something really really good. Been through so many KZs, and my last before ZSX is ZS10 PRO, which are highly praised, but the steely timbre really put me off, critical deal breaker if i could try first. But not the case with ZSX Coil, I can guarantee even as a moondrop lover, this time KZ is good, real good. Coherences, soundstage, separation are very good. Think of KP wide soundstage but with more separation (because of their multi driver). Mid bass bigger than KP but not overwhelming, control is good but not the best. Compared to ZSN last time, KZ have improved much. Well they're actually improving from one to another model just the upgrades is very little. But when you skip quite model numbers, you can heard the differences. ZSN soundstage is nothing compared to ZSX. ZSN upper mids very peaky and harsh on 2.5-3khz, on ZSX much better, but on that frequency on high volume are in my borderline of shouty, but still safe. This is my only little complaints but i cant complain for such a great iem under $50.They sounded much more natural, passable for me.

feel free to ask me anything


----------



## 1clearhead

CoiL said:


> Never had any BQEYZ but would be interesting to hear your comparison between ZSX vs. BLON BL-03 vs. KB100 and maybe throw in comparison with some higher priced dynamics.
> For me they all probably have some fit/shape/design issues but this is subjective.
> Though I have no need for any KZ and haven`t looked back to KZ after KPE, would be interesting to hear how ZSX has evolved. ZSN was my last KZ and gave up on KZ BA sound @ highs.


Once I get the BLON BL3 I'll do some comparisons with ZSX and C12 and see which one sounds closer to the BL3's....just curious!


----------



## 1clearhead

So far, the C12 has no metallic sound whatsoever, while the ZSX can sometimes, or once in a while creep up at you. This is all based using the star line silicone tips.


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> KP imaging is blurry compared to KB100.


That one comes as surprise to me 
IMHO KPE imaging is great and at same level with my desk setup. No blur to my ears.
Not sure about ZSX but your words show some assurance that KZ has finally improved @ BA highs.


----------



## archdawg (Sep 18, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> But when you skip quite model numbers, you can heard the differences.


That's what I'm at right now. No more sub-$100 multi-BA hybrids for a while until someone rolls out a real game changer (which may happen at any time).
It's not that I don't like my KZ, CCA etc... hybrids anymore, but quite a few of them are just gathering dust these days. Besides, I bought some more higher-end single DDs and two-way IEMs lately and to my ears they play at least two tiers above any of my xy chi-fi hybrids - I don't regret a single cent I paid for them.


----------



## SoraNeko

Hi there! i'm new here, before i make an impulsive purchase based on the current "hype", are the KZ ZSX harsh on highs?


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> That one comes as surprise to me
> IMHO KPE imaging is great and at same level with my desk setup. No blur to my ears.
> Not sure about ZSX but your words show some assurance that KZ has finally improved @ BA highs.



That surprise me too, but you need to hear BQEYZ imaging by yourself. KP is not blurry, but in comparison with KB100, KB100 more precise in imaging for me. I love my KP also, we were sharing much things about KP right. 



archdawg said:


> That's what I'm at right now. No more sub-$100 multi-BA hybrids for a while until someone rolls out a real game changer (which may happen at any time).
> It's not that I don't like my KZ, CCA etc... hybrids anymore, but quite a few of them are just gathering dust these days. Besides, I bought some more higher-end single DDs and two-way IEMs lately and to my ears they play at least two tiers above any of my xy chi-fi hybrids - I don't regret a single cent I paid for them.



Yeah, if you are ready to jump back to KZ, ZSX is goodtime to try back. Im glad I took the risk, and not a flop this time.



SoraNeko said:


> Hi there! i'm new here, before i make an impulsive purchase based on the current "hype", are the KZ ZSX harsh on highs?



a little bit sharper on high mids, not trebles, but only if youre listening on higher volume. Its not harsh like ZSN or ZS10 regular era, they are much better but still a little bit edgy around that 3-6khz frequencies


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A million people recommended me the KB100.  You are special but others did as well.
> 
> I wish I stopped buying KZ's sooner... it's time for a holiday. I'm looking forward to hearing about new iems still though.
> 
> I now find other brands much nicer sounding.



Get those KB100 you'll cherish them. Fantastic at $50!


----------



## CoiL

DynamicEars said:


> ...they are much better but still a little bit edgy around that 3-6khz frequencies


...and that`s why I`m still not sure about ZSX. Still edgy...


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> ...and that`s why I`m still not sure about ZSX. Still edgy...



Its way better than previous KZ, i think the only cons that KZ left by now is that thing, edgy / little sharp in the end, especially high mids area. You wont hear that until you reach very high volume though. Could be Im just picky person or... haha.. well seriously I shouldn't complaint if looking at the price, they are really2 good for $50


----------



## CoiL (Sep 18, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Its way better than previous KZ, i think the only cons that KZ left by now is that thing, edgy / little sharp in the end, especially high mids area. You wont hear that until you reach very high volume though. Could be Im just picky person or... haha.. well seriously I shouldn't complaint if looking at the price, they are really2 good for $50


What source/amp are you using with ZSX and what is their sound signature? Will ZSX pair better with warmish source and benefit from amping?
And how reactive it is to output impedance (looking back at ZS5v1 here if ya know what I`m talking about).
With my gear, ZS5v1 is still my "secret love" and I actually grab it over IT01 (reminds me that I should do overlapping graph of all those 3).


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 18, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I know what you mean. I used to be a KZ fanboy when they first released the KZ5 and KZ6 a couple of years back and the KZs were my first foray into the CHIFI world. They were an eyeopener for their great price compared to the westone and shures I was buying back then.
> IMHO, the KZs are still good and affordable entry IEMs for the sub $50 USD market and they have some recent stellar offerings like the KZ ZS10 Pro (which is my daily commuting driver), and I read good things about the recent ZSX and ZS7.
> But as I dug deeper down the rabbit hole, I realized there are other excellent CHIFI brands out there, and honestly nowadays I'm neutral to KZ products.
> KZ probably still holds the market share in the sub $50 market, but at the $100 - 200 USD market, there are better brands than KZ IMHO. KZ weren't too successful when they released the KZ AS16 at > $100 USD. But seems KZ has been getting more hits than misses lately, and they seem to be shifting to the OEM area where they make shells and IEMs for other fledgling CHIFI companies.



I'd probably agree with you there, i think in the the low cost end of the budget market KZ have to be respected for what they've done and maybe even for setting a standard for other Chi-Fi brands to adhere too. From early dynamics like the ATE, ATR, ED9 to decent hybrids like the ZS5, ZSN... all excellent choices at their time for budding audiophiles to afford and start in this wonderfully expensive hobby of ours. But over a short amount of time SO MANY other new brands have entered this crowded market and the bar keeps getting raised.


----------



## DynamicEars

CoiL said:


> What source/amp are you using with ZSX and what is their sound signature? Will ZSX pair better with warmish source and benefit from amping?
> And how reactive it is to output impedance (looking back at ZS5v1 here if ya know what I`m talking about).
> With my gear, ZS5v1 is still my "secret love" and I actually grab it over IT01 (reminds me that I should do overlapping graph of all those 3).



I was trying the ZSX with my V40, BT20, fiio m6, and sonata HD. By default ZSX isnt on bright side iem. They are slightly warm and a bit thick because of the bass. With warmish source the low end, on mid bass and lower mids become more thick, for me personally i would like to pair them with more neutral source to make bass little tighter while trebles are still far safe from sibilances.
Oh and ZSX not so sensitive, a little hiss can be heard but not much while relatively easy to drive

btw 3 days burning and ZSX on around 50 hours, they are more smooth now. I dont heard harsh or shouty on high mids anymore unless from bad recording or imbalance tracks. separation and soundstage is amazing. Again this is best KZ to date for me (but I have heard good things about TRN V90 too, some people found V90 better on few aspects, still waiting for that too)


----------



## archdawg

DynamicEars said:


> Yeah, if you are ready to jump back to KZ, ZSX is goodtime to try back. Im glad I took the risk, and not a flop this time.


It's not specifically about KZ but multi-BA budget hybrids with simple passive crossovers. Every time I come back to any of those IEMs after days with my single DDs and/or two-way hybrids (NO crossovers!) the soundstage and especially imaging of those IEMs strikes me as artificial or what some folks call 'holographic' - no surprise. At the end of the day it all boils down to individual perception and preferences and again for me it's back to the roots - simple one or two-driver configs with clean transients and no unnecessary phase issues - that's where my money goes these days and I don't expect that to change anytime soon - YMMV.


----------



## ozziecook

archdawg said:


> It's not specifically about KZ but multi-BA budget hybrids with simple passive crossovers. Every time I come back to any of those IEMs after days with my single DDs and/or two-way hybrids (NO crossovers!) the soundstage and especially imaging of those IEMs strikes me as artificial or what some folks call 'holographic' - no surprise. At the end of the day it all boils down to individual perception and preferences and again for me it's back to the roots - simple one or two-driver configs with clean transients and no unnecessary phase issues - that's where my money goes these days and I don't expect that to change anytime soon - YMMV.


Tend to agree. There’s something not right about the cheaper multi BA set ups. Haven’t ever bought a KZ but some of the others I’ve had haven’t felt...erm, dynamic or deep enough for my liking. Not sure about the artificial stage but they certainly don’t satisfy and there’s certainly sometimes a nasty unnatural sharpness to some of the cheaper Chinese BA set ups that occurs when they attempt to strive too hard for details. 
I’ll rarely if ever go for BA only IEMs now. Good, simple and well tuned DD’s or hybrids  are the way to go at the cheaper end. But things are changing a bit higher up...


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 19, 2019)

KZs are the aural equivalent of a telly that is set up to look good in a shop. At first they are stunning, the level of detail is amazing. Then you realise it just all sounds wrong. Though I oddly don't hate my KBear F1. I prefer DD only setups at the lower end of the market but the F1 is very competent. The TRN V80 isn't as bad as the ZS10 but comparitive listening Vs any of my DD IEMs shows them up. In and of themselves they are pretty good though.


----------



## SoraNeko

Tonymac136 said:


> KZs are the aural equivalent of a telly that is set up to look good in a shop. At first they are stunning, the level of detail is amazing. Then you realise it just all sounds wrong. Though I oddly don't hate my KBear F1. I prefer DD only setups at the lower end of the market but the F1 is very competent. The TRN V80 isn't as bad as the ZS10 but comparitive listening Vs any of my DD IEMs shows them up. In and of themselves they are pretty good though.


I didn't tried the Kbear, but a friend of mine did, he said those have way less detail but also less brilliant than ZSN Pro, i don't know if they are worth it against those


----------



## Tonymac136

Tbh I've not tried the zsn pro. I'm a bit down on the whole BA/hybrid IEMs generally. Bought them to see if it was BAs per se or poor integration that I hate. The F1 is a bit limited in the treble and very limited in the bass. Compares somewhat to the Tin T2. Maybe a bit more detail and the timbre is slightly off but not terrible. It seems fairly good with Ska music compared to my other kit.


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> Though I oddly don't hate my KBear F1. I prefer DD only setups at the lower end of the market but the F1 is very competent.





SoraNeko said:


> I didn't tried the Kbear, but a friend of mine did, he said those have way less detail but also less brilliant than ZSN Pro, i don't know if they are worth it against those



It depends on which F1. There’s 4 different ones. I own 3 of the 4, and the Bellsing version is noticeably better than the others. Hopefully I can get my hands on the 4th and final variant someday.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> It depends on which F1. There’s 4 different ones. I own 3 of the 4, and the Bellsing version is noticeably better than the others. Hopefully I can get my hands on the 4th and final variant someday.



Does the Bellsing model have 32257 on the BA?


----------



## SoraNeko

Slater said:


> It depends on which F1. There’s 4 different ones. I own 3 of the 4, and the Bellsing version is noticeably better than the others. Hopefully I can get my hands on the 4th and final variant someday.


4? no way i'm taking the risk of getting the right one.. thanks for the info tho, if they want to compete against more established brands like KZ, TRN, Fiio or Tin, than they should avoid making defective or beta units..


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> Does the Bellsing model have 32257 on the BA?



Yes, and the big circular ‘B’ Bellsing logo:




The 4th driver (that I don’t own yet) also says 32257, but it’s not a Bellsing. It’s just some random/generic manufacturer 32257 driver that has yet to be identified:


----------



## Slater (Sep 19, 2019)

SoraNeko said:


> 4? no way i'm taking the risk of getting the right one.. thanks for the info tho, if they want to compete against more established brands like KZ, TRN, Fiio or Tin, than they should avoid making defective or beta units..



Yes, it was a misstep for sure.

Apparently, their factory did all the different driver variants unbeknownst to them. KB Ear says that the 1 “true” version is the Bellsing driver.

But as you alluded to, with 4 possible drivers available, it’s literally a gamble as to which one you get. You have a 1 in 4 (25%) chance of getting the ‘good’ one, which isn’t the best odds.

I’ve bought 3, and only 1 turned out to be a Bellsing. Heck, they even sent me a replacement one, specifically because it was SUPPOSED to have the Bellsing driver, and it turned out to have a generic Tehnz driver in it lol. So even *they’re *not sure which ones have which driver, and they *make* the darn things lol!

It really is a sad situation, because for the money the Bellsing is really a decent earphone. Nice, clean sound.


----------



## jant71

I think the F1 is gonna be the next Massdrop Blue Box item all by itself.  



Which one will you get???


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Yes, and the big circular ‘B’ Bellsing logo:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th driver (that I don’t own yet) also says 32257, but it’s not a Bellsing. It’s just some random/generic manufacturer 32257 driver that has yet to be identified:



The pair I've got is labeled similarly to the lower photo - but doesn't have any text on the line with the 32257 (no characters preceding, and no numbers following).
The lower line of numbers is: 20910216

Do you know if there are any shops that will definitely ship a set with the Bellsing BA driver?


----------



## Slater (Sep 20, 2019)

DBaldock9 said:


> The pair I've got is labeled similarly to the lower photo - but doesn't have any text on the line with the 32257 (no characters preceding, and no numbers following).
> The lower line of numbers is: 20910216
> 
> Do you know if there are any shops that will definitely ship a set with the Bellsing BA driver?



Can you post a closeup photo of yours? If yours don’t look like any others, then you might have a previously-unknown 5th variant!

And no, there’s no shop that specifically sells the Bellsing one. They are all in sealed boxes, so *no one* knows what’s inside. The issue happened during manufacturing, so they’re all randomly mixed together.

It would be like knowing which shops sell winning lottery tickets or which Wonka bars have golden tickets.

Unfortunately, the only way to know which units have the Bellsing driver is to open the box up and examine the driver with a magnifying glass.

At least most of the F1 colors are transparent, so we are lucky enough to even be able to see which driver a given pair has installed. I can only imagine the nightmare if the only colors available were solid opaque colors! Then the only way to know would be to destructively cut apart the earphone


----------



## w012345

Have anyone tried the blon 03 and the tfz s2?. I would like to know how do they compare.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> It depends on which F1. There’s 4 different ones. I own 3 of the 4, and the Bellsing version is noticeably better than the others. Hopefully I can get my hands on the 4th and final variant someday.



Looks like you  might have to visit us one day.  I don't see myself traveling back to Michigan again.  The F1 that I have, the 4th variant, does sound good to me.  But, you know me... I like almost everything...



Slater said:


> for the money the Bellsing is really a decent earphone. Nice, clean sound.



This is how I hear my F1 actually. Also I find it very comfortable.


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Can you post a closeup photo of yours? If yours don’t look like any others, then you might have a previously-unknown 5th variant!
> 
> And no, there’s no shop that specifically sells the Bellsing one. They are all in sealed boxes, so *no one* knows what’s inside. The issue happened during manufacturing, so they’re all randomly mixed together.
> 
> ...



Here's a photo, with the numbers on both BAs shown.
Since the lower numbers are different, they may be Batch or Serial numbers.
.


----------



## Tonymac136

Mine is totally blank. It sounds better than I expected but not up with my DD stuff.

On which - how much better is the 9 tails than the Blon BL03? I can (just) afford it. It is on sale for £68 til tonight and I have 91 quid to last til Monday. But don't want to splash out on a sidegrade. Kinda fancy a pair of planar IEMs and this purchase would slow that down for a month or so.


----------



## Slater (Feb 11, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Here's a photo, with the numbers on both BAs shown.
> Since the lower numbers are different, they may be Batch or Serial numbers.
> .



Yes, like you said that’s an internal tracking number of some sort.

Your driver is unlike any other reported F1 drivers.

So it is now official - there’s another verified driver variant!

1. Bellsing 32257, which KB Ear states is the “ultimate version” (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/page-3#post-15136982):


2. Tehnz 29898 (this could be considered the same as #3):


3. Generic Tehnz (no identifying marks whatsoever, but I’ve verified it is 100% audibly & visually identical to the Tehnz 29898). Technically, this is a separate F1 variant, but from a strictly sonic standpoint it's the same as #2. The only difference between the drivers is 1 has Tehnz markings and the other has no markings.


4. EB32257-000 driver, manufacturer unknown (it _might be_ a company called E-Audio, but I am still researching this):



5. Your generic 32257 with no logo, manufacturer unknown:


Wow, I’m speechless...what a clusterf***k

_BTW, I own #1, #2, and #3. If anyone in the US has #4 or #5, I’d greatly appreciate you sending me a PM please._


----------



## steviewonderbread

Slater said:


> Yes, like you said that’s an internal tracking number of some sort.
> 
> Your driver is unlike any other reported F1 drivers.
> 
> So it is now official - there’s another verified driver variant!



I don't own an F1 but I'm having a blast following this madness. Great detective work


----------



## Slater

steviewonderbread said:


> I don't own an F1 but I'm having a blast following this madness. Great detective work



Haha, it is madness


----------



## Nimweth (Sep 21, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yes, and the big circular ‘B’ Bellsing logo:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4th driver (that I don’t own yet) also says 32257, but it’s not a Bellsing. It’s just some random/generic manufacturer 32257 driver that has yet to be identified:


I have the EB Audio 32257 F1 and it sounds very good. I haven't heard any of the others, though.


----------



## antdroid

My review of the GuideRay GR-I https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/guide-ray-gr-i-review.html


----------



## lgcubana

antdroid said:


> My review of the GuideRay GR-I https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/guide-ray-gr-i-review.html


I've already got the HiFi Walker A2, for $23 (plus a little micro pore tape and tips); which would fall in the same category: very good, across the frequency spectrum, at lower volumes, but can get piercing at elevated levels.

Thanks for the review. That saves me $50, now I can afford dinner tonight


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea, that 8k peak can go eff itself. Money saved. Good job on the review @antdroid


----------



## AudioNoob

The TRI I4 is growing on me, pretty good extension on both ends and bass is pretty controlled. The peaks/sibilance has pretty much disappeared with the final E tips and I can drive them with the pixel 3a pretty well. It has pretty good separation with the knowles pulling its weight though it doesn't have the linear treble extensions of etymotics.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone recommend a cable down the way hybrid IEM that is L-shaped/neutral that is rich/warm and a bit darker..can take a roll-off
in treble also...but no V-shaped or treble-dominant ones as the volume goes up...thaaaanks !


----------



## Slater

Lohb said:


> Anyone recommend a cable down the way hybrid IEM that is L-shaped/neutral that is rich/warm and a bit darker..can take a roll-off
> in treble also...but no V-shaped or treble-dominant ones as the volume goes up...thaaaanks !



I would recommend not even looking at hybrids. Because the purpose of BAs in most hybrids is to provide the high frequency treble, which is exactly what you’re trying to avoid. You’re best bet IMO would be a single dynamic setup.


----------



## Lohb

Slater said:


> I would recommend not even looking at hybrids. Because the purpose of BAs in most hybrids is to provide the high frequency treble, which is exactly what you’re trying to avoid. You’re best bet IMO would be a single dynamic setup.


I found LZ-a2 a great IEM like that, but maybe they are mostly a bit sterile/hot up top


----------



## ozziecook

Lohb said:


> Anyone recommend a cable down the way hybrid IEM that is L-shaped/neutral that is rich/warm and a bit darker..can take a roll-off
> in treble also...but no V-shaped or treble-dominant ones as the volume goes up...thaaaanks !



Nicehck M6 is my current hybrid favourite. $70 mind. But is very rich, warm, yet detailed. Or ****. Don't know what you mean by 'cable down the way'?


----------



## Lohb

ozziecook said:


> Nicehck M6 is my current hybrid favourite. $70 mind. But is very rich, warm, yet detailed. Or ****. Don't know what you mean by 'cable down the way'?


Thanks, it means 'not over-ear' which drives me up the wall putting them over and in and removing multiple times.


----------



## mbwilson111

Lohb said:


> Thanks, it means 'not over-ear' which drives me up the wall putting them over and in and removing multiple times.



Me too.  I do have some nice ones that are over ear but I definitely prefer cable down.  I agree with Slater that a single dynamic driver would be a good choice.


----------



## ozziecook

Lohb said:


> Thanks, it means 'not over-ear' which drives me up the wall putting them over and in and removing multiple times.


Then ignore M6. In fact ignore **** too (though it can work down). Yeah, good point from @Slater and @mbwilson111 - why a hybrid anyhow?


----------



## AudioNoob

Lohb said:


> Anyone recommend a cable down the way hybrid IEM that is L-shaped/neutral that is rich/warm and a bit darker..can take a roll-off
> in treble also...but no V-shaped or treble-dominant ones as the volume goes up...thaaaanks !


What about Final Audio E2000 (e3000 if you want extra bass)?


----------



## Johnny2R

I dipped my toe in the water of chi-fi budget earphones a few days ago, with a pair of KZ ATE's. I think they're pretty amazing for the price, but they're not quite ideal and I'm looking for some guidance on what to go for to improve on these (I note that nobody on this thread talks about the KZ ATE's any more, so I presume they have been effectively superseded). I listen more to classical music than anything else, and where I'm looking for the biggest improvements is in full orchestral sound. What I'm looking for particularly is tonal accuracy (so strings sound right, for example); a lack of shrillness or congestion when the full orchestra is playing; and spaciousness, airiness, so I get a feel of the concert hall, and what I presume people refer to as soundstage, an ability to 'see' the orchestra laid out in front of me. 

I will be mainly using my LG G5 smartphone as a source, either standalone or with the B&O Hi-Fi DAC which can be fitted (which is built from a Sabre ES9028C2M digital to analogue converter and a Sabre 9602c headphone amplifier). 

I'm hoping there's some dirt-cheap Chinese IEMs out there which will nicely fit the bill. From reviews elsewhere and from combing through this thread, I'm leaning towards maybe the Tin Audio T2, AudioSense T180, Blon BL-03 or Semkarch CNT1. Don't know how well any of these would match my requirements. Any recommendations would be most welcome, or indeed general guidance as to what qualities I should be looking for. (Oh, and because they were $6 or so, I've already ordered a pair of Sony MH755s to try out).


----------



## baskingshark

Johnny2R said:


> I dipped my toe in the water of chi-fi budget earphones a few days ago, with a pair of KZ ATE's. I think they're pretty amazing for the price, but they're not quite ideal and I'm looking for some guidance on what to go for to improve on these (I note that nobody on this thread talks about the KZ ATE's any more, so I presume they have been effectively superseded). I listen more to classical music than anything else, and where I'm looking for the biggest improvements is in full orchestral sound. What I'm looking for particularly is tonal accuracy (so strings sound right, for example); a lack of shrillness or congestion when the full orchestra is playing; and spaciousness, airiness, so I get a feel of the concert hall, and what I presume people refer to as soundstage, an ability to 'see' the orchestra laid out in front of me.
> 
> I will be mainly using my LG G5 smartphone as a source, either standalone or with the B&O Hi-Fi DAC which can be fitted (which is built from a Sabre ES9028C2M digital to analogue converter and a Sabre 9602c headphone amplifier).
> 
> I'm hoping there's some dirt-cheap Chinese IEMs out there which will nicely fit the bill. From reviews elsewhere and from combing through this thread, I'm leaning towards maybe the Tin Audio T2, AudioSense T180, Blon BL-03 or Semkarch CNT1. Don't know how well any of these would match my requirements. Any recommendations would be most welcome, or indeed general guidance as to what qualities I should be looking for. (Oh, and because they were $6 or so, I've already ordered a pair of Sony MH755s to try out).



IMHO 90% of budget to midfi CHIFI IEMs won't have as good a soundstage as an open backed headphone.

Sony MH755 has excellent timbre IMHO (assuming u got a legit set, as there are many fakes floating out there). But it is tuned to the harman curve and has elevated bass and treble, so it might not be that neutral for classical music per se. Nevertheless, it's great for the price of a coffee. Just that the cable is very short and has microphonics, so you might have to consider getting an extension cable or recable/mmcx mod it.

I have the Semkarch CNT1 and it's tonal accuracy is very good. It has 2 customizable tuning filters and I think the gold one may be a bit more neutral and may be suitable for classical. Instrument separation and soundstage is above average. There are cheap sets on ebay or taobao going at 43 and 28 bucks respectively. It is slightly U shaped, so mids may be recessed.

The best CHIFI IEM for natural and organic timbre I have is the Toneking Ninetails. It has a front and back tuning filter and there are 9 potential permutations. With both blue filters on, it can be quite neutral. Only thing is that the mids are quite recessed no matter what tuning signature is chosen. Soundstage is wide for an IEM in the budget to midfi pricing. It may be slightly out of your budget though ~ 80ish USD during sales.

I think the audiosense T180 and Tin audio T2 may be more suitable for classical, but I haven't heard them before. I have heard the CCA C16 is also quite neutral and is great for critical listening. But I'm not sure how is the timbre for these 3. Hope others who have them can chime in.


----------



## Johnny2R

Useful, thanks. I hope the MH755s are not fakes. I used an ebay link in this thread, from a recommended seller called 'xirui_01'. I'll need to get an extension cable as well.


----------



## durwood (Sep 23, 2019)

Lohb said:


> Anyone recommend a cable down the way hybrid IEM that is L-shaped/neutral that is rich/warm and a bit darker..can take a roll-off
> in treble also...but no V-shaped or treble-dominant ones as the volume goes up...thaaaanks !



Hmm... Toneking nine tail perhaps with the red nozzle and red or blue rear filter? I would have recommended the M6 as well, but the over the ear cable disqualifies it for your desires. It's funky looking though and can be worn up or down.


----------



## ozziecook

Johnny2R said:


> Useful, thanks. I hope the MH755s are not fakes. I used an ebay link in this thread, from a recommended seller called 'xirui_01'. I'll need to get an extension cable as well.


It that seller's recommended, you should be fine. There's too much fear on here about fakes. 
Everyone should have at least one 755. It's a great starting point...and probably better than most sub $70 iems. Yup. you'll need to sort out an extension.


----------



## Lohb

Thanks everyone I'll take a look at those.


----------



## Tonymac136

The Tin T2 would be my choice for classical I think, they are really good but slightly lacking in bass for more aggressive genres. Failing that the Blon has an absolutely beautiful timbre but you may find it a bit heavy in the bass for your liking. Tip rolling will help this somewhat though. As a super budget offering might I humbly suggest the Blon BL-01? The bass isn't the best and can be a little bit confused (for example between bass guitar and bass drum) although this effect does fade with burn in. The mids and the treble are on a par with the Tin T2 both for quality and detail and the soundstage (its strongest point) is fairly small and intimate but deadly accurate. Well worth a look for £10.26 especially if you are looking to try a few different IEMs rather than trying to get the endgame for very little money.


----------



## Johnny2R

Tonymac136 said:


> Well worth a look for £10.26



Do you have a link for this? I'd be happy to splash out on those on spec, at that price. I couldn't see them on aliexpress, but I'm new to the site and am maybe not searching correctly. Not sure what tip rolling is - I'll have to do some research!


----------



## AudioNoob

Johnny2R said:


> I dipped my toe in the water of chi-fi budget earphones a few days ago, with a pair of KZ ATE's. I think they're pretty amazing for the price, but they're not quite ideal and I'm looking for some guidance on what to go for to improve on these (I note that nobody on this thread talks about the KZ ATE's any more, so I presume they have been effectively superseded). I listen more to classical music than anything else, and where I'm looking for the biggest improvements is in full orchestral sound. What I'm looking for particularly is tonal accuracy (so strings sound right, for example); a lack of shrillness or congestion when the full orchestra is playing; and spaciousness, airiness, so I get a feel of the concert hall, and what I presume people refer to as soundstage, an ability to 'see' the orchestra laid out in front of me.
> 
> I will be mainly using my LG G5 smartphone as a source, either standalone or with the B&O Hi-Fi DAC which can be fitted (which is built from a Sabre ES9028C2M digital to analogue converter and a Sabre 9602c headphone amplifier).
> 
> I'm hoping there's some dirt-cheap Chinese IEMs out there which will nicely fit the bill. From reviews elsewhere and from combing through this thread, I'm leaning towards maybe the Tin Audio T2, AudioSense T180, Blon BL-03 or Semkarch CNT1. Don't know how well any of these would match my requirements. Any recommendations would be most welcome, or indeed general guidance as to what qualities I should be looking for. (Oh, and because they were $6 or so, I've already ordered a pair of Sony MH755s to try out).



What is your budget? I'm going to betray this thread once again (more tendency towards bassier signatures than the rest of head-fi imho) and suggest trying Etymotic Er2se(or xr if you'd like warmer) or the Nuforce EDC3(I haven't tried that). I'm currently listening to the LPO The Planets with the TRI I4 and that is doing pretty ok (mild v with final E tips that fit longer with some peak attenuation and more air allowed in the inner vent, mids could be better).


----------



## Tonymac136

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Kb0Qlggs

£10.36 now though, mores the pity. There is one at 10.19 but I've not used the seller.
AliExpress search is awful. You have to make sure you aren't already in a store page or it searches the store not the whole of AE.

Rolling, whether it is tips, cable or valves simply refers to swapping items over. I'd advocate having a collection of tips and cables in the common sizes and types lying around just in case. Plenty of advice and opinions on different ones to try but a lot of AE sellers sell them cheap enough so you can just add them to an order.


----------



## Johnny2R

AudioNoob, I don't have a lot to spend and am really hoping for some miracle below $50. (If I could actually try before buying, I could stretch the budget a bit).

Tonymac136, thanks for the link. I actually already have a few different tips to try. I tend to get on best with foam ones (I have InAir and New Bee ones), although I appreciate they have to be matched carefully with the IEM. I think I have slightly problematic ears, as most silicone tips I try don't result in a worthwhile seal, resulting in a thin sound. My right ear is also more difficult to fit than my left, for some reason. I went through a bit of experimentation with tips when I recently bought a pair of Akamate B2 noise cancelling Bluetooth earphones (which I like for a lot of music types but which don't sound too great with orchestra.


----------



## AudioNoob

Johnny2R said:


> AudioNoob, I don't have a lot to spend and am really hoping for some miracle below $50. (If I could actually try before buying, I could stretch the budget a bit).
> 
> Tonymac136, thanks for the link. I actually already have a few different tips to try. I tend to get on best with foam ones (I have InAir and New Bee ones), although I appreciate they have to be matched carefully with the IEM. I think I have slightly problematic ears, as most silicone tips I try don't result in a worthwhile seal, resulting in a thin sound. My right ear is also more difficult to fit than my left, for some reason. I went through a bit of experimentation with tips when I recently bought a pair of Akamate B2 noise cancelling Bluetooth earphones (which I like for a lot of music types but which don't sound too great with orchestra.



I suggest picking up a pack of JVC Spiral Dots from Penon where you can order different sizes (they come in intermediate sizes) so you can experiment with different sizes for each of your ears. Or Final E tips if you are getting an iem with sibilance/resonance peak issues. They similarly come in a pack with intermediate sizes. They both fit standard/large stems and not the thin stems of t180 and such, but you can get or make adapters


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Johnny2R said:


> AudioNoob, I don't have a lot to spend and am really hoping for some miracle below $50. (If I could actually try before buying, I could stretch the budget a bit).
> 
> Tonymac136, thanks for the link. I actually already have a few different tips to try. I tend to get on best with foam ones (I have InAir and New Bee ones), although I appreciate they have to be matched carefully with the IEM. I think I have slightly problematic ears, as most silicone tips I try don't result in a worthwhile seal, resulting in a thin sound. My right ear is also more difficult to fit than my left, for some reason. I went through a bit of experimentation with tips when I recently bought a pair of Akamate B2 noise cancelling Bluetooth earphones (which I like for a lot of music types but which don't sound too great with orchestra.


I honestly would not nickel and dime myself to death with crap. Just get the tin audio t2 and enjoy the crap out of your classical music.


----------



## steviewonderbread

BadReligionPunk said:


> I honestly would not nickel and dime myself to death with crap. Just get the tin audio t2 and enjoy the crap out of your classical music.



^ listen to this guy, T2 sounds like a no-brainer for your budget and sound preferences.


----------



## AudioNoob

He mentioned hard to fit ears, T2 is not the easiest fitting iem and will sound a bit lifeless without a good fit.


----------



## CesarBR

AudioNoob said:


> He mentioned hard to fit ears, T2 is not the easiest fitting iem and will sound a bit lifeless without a good fit.


+1 to that.
Amazing sounding IEM, but it may hurt your ears depending on their size/shape...


----------



## SoundChoice

Johnny2R said:


> AudioNoob, I don't have a lot to spend and am really hoping for some miracle below $50. (If I could actually try before buying, I could stretch the budget a bit).
> 
> Tonymac136, thanks for the link. I actually already have a few different tips to try. I tend to get on best with foam ones (I have InAir and New Bee ones), although I appreciate they have to be matched carefully with the IEM. I think I have slightly problematic ears, as most silicone tips I try don't result in a worthwhile seal, resulting in a thin sound. My right ear is also more difficult to fit than my left, for some reason. I went through a bit of experimentation with tips when I recently bought a pair of Akamate B2 noise cancelling Bluetooth earphones (which I like for a lot of music types but which don't sound too great with orchestra.



The Blon BL-03 is a steal at $30, generally fits well in ears, has good sound, and punches way above its weight. The ATE and MH755 are classics, you’ve done well your first two buys. Everything else will be incremental increases from here on out. Welcome!


----------



## scottySK

But isn't the cable useless? I see reviews that say you MUST replace the cable and very likely the ear tips...


SoundChoice said:


> The Blon BL-03 is a steal at $30, generally fits well in ears, has good sound, and punches way above its weight. The ATE and MH755 are classics, you’ve done well your first two buys. Everything else will be incremental increases from here on out. Welcome!


----------



## SoundChoice

scottySK said:


> But isn't the cable useless? I see reviews that say you MUST replace the cable and very likely the ear tips...




This hobby allows for customization of modular components to create a perfect experience for each individual. It’s odd that people give the BLONs the bad rap of being worthless dumpster fires without modding, and then cheerfully change everything about say the T800s while singing its praises. The question then is how much purchasing and time will be necessary to find your sweet spot on any given earphone. Few are perfect right out of the box, because makers usually spend time on the tech, not the tether.

Example: The MH755 cable is literally useless. Last night I learned to solder.

The BL-03 cable is useful, though less than ideal. For 8 bucks more and your favorite tips, you just got an IEM worth many times the cost. Do you have to? No, though reasonable minds can disagree. 

I always swap out tips. Some never do and love stock. Find your go to tip then throw it on everything, or most things.

Don’t let the perfect be the enemy of the good...  the quest for perfection will send you down the rabbit hole many of us have enjoyed falling into.


----------



## AudioNoob

I do think that the blon is a bit excessive in the bass department for orchestral music and larger string instruments, but we have agreed to disagree on that some days ago.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 24, 2019)

AudioNoob said:


> He mentioned hard to fit ears, T2 is not the easiest fitting iem and will sound a bit lifeless without a good fit.



As per every other IEM, ever. I love the sound of the Semkarch but it hurts my ears after an hour because of fit. Seals fine but the physical fit hurts me. Yet I have no discomfort at all with the ZS10, an IEM designed by somebody who has never seen an ear.


----------



## CoiL

Johnny2R said:


> I dipped my toe in the water of chi-fi budget earphones a few days ago, with a pair of KZ ATE's. I think they're pretty amazing for the price, but they're not quite ideal and I'm looking for some guidance on what to go for to improve on these (I note that nobody on this thread talks about the KZ ATE's any more, so I presume they have been effectively superseded). I listen more to classical music than anything else, and where I'm looking for the biggest improvements is in full orchestral sound. What I'm looking for particularly is tonal accuracy (so strings sound right, for example); a lack of shrillness or congestion when the full orchestra is playing; and spaciousness, airiness, so I get a feel of the concert hall, and what I presume people refer to as soundstage, an ability to 'see' the orchestra laid out in front of me.
> 
> I will be mainly using my LG G5 smartphone as a source, either standalone or with the B&O Hi-Fi DAC which can be fitted (which is built from a Sabre ES9028C2M digital to analogue converter and a Sabre 9602c headphone amplifier).
> 
> I'm hoping there's some dirt-cheap Chinese IEMs out there which will nicely fit the bill. From reviews elsewhere and from combing through this thread, I'm leaning towards maybe the Tin Audio T2, AudioSense T180, Blon BL-03 or Semkarch CNT1. Don't know how well any of these would match my requirements. Any recommendations would be most welcome, or indeed general guidance as to what qualities I should be looking for. (Oh, and because they were $6 or so, I've already ordered a pair of Sony MH755s to try out).


You are not alone with ATE liking - I still have 5 of them to share and use 
But I have moved on towards more neutral/balanced signature than ATE but still keep it near-harman target. 
I also would recommend toneking ninetail but I would also suggest try out KPE (discontinued but still on stock at some places) or KXXS.
Also, depending how much money you are willing to spend... maybe try out BL-03 and VE B1E both? Just to get more idea what you like.
Personally I would buy 2-3 highly recommended budget IEMs before jumping over 100$ price bracket.


----------



## rayliam80 (Sep 24, 2019)

scottySK said:


> But isn't the cable useless? I see reviews that say you MUST replace the cable and very likely the ear tips...



The cable isn't completely useless at all. It works fine but depending on your fit to your ears (how it seats in your ear), the angled adapter where it attaches to the shell may get in the way or cause them to pop out of your ear prematurely. Some people have had issues. Others haven't.


----------



## scottySK

rayliam80 said:


> The cable isn't completely useless at all. It works fine but depending on your fit to your ears (how it seats in your ear), the angled adapter where it attaches to the shell may get in the way or cause them to pop out of your ear prematurely. Some people have had issues. Others haven't.



Just seemed to be consistent across a few reviews.. I am looking to maybe purchase a set to compare with my T2 when I'm in need for some added bass, I'd likely still change the cable personally just for the asthetics


----------



## scottySK

SoundChoice said:


> This hobby allows for customization of modular components to create a perfect experience for each individual. It’s odd that people give the BLONs the bad rap of being worthless dumpster fires without modding, and then cheerfully change everything about say the T800s while singing its praises. The question then is how much purchasing and time will be necessary to find your sweet spot on any given earphone. Few are perfect right out of the box, because makers usually spend time on the tech, not the tether.
> 
> Example: The MH755 cable is literally useless. Last night I learned to solder.
> 
> ...



I'm tempted to buy the Sony's with the intention to recable them. Was it difficult?


----------



## rayliam80

scottySK said:


> Just seemed to be consistent across a few reviews.. I am looking to maybe purchase a set to compare with my T2 when I'm in need for some added bass, I'd likely still change the cable personally just for the asthetics



I changed the cable on my Blon BL-03 too, but then again, I change the cable for almost all my IEMs. I did try out the stock cable and it was okay.


----------



## ozziecook

AudioNoob said:


> I do think that the blon is a bit excessive in the bass department for orchestral music and larger string instruments, but we have agreed to disagree on that some days ago.


I don’t agree. There seems to be some strange misperception that classical music requires a non bassy producing Iem. Whenever I’ve been to a classical concert (quite a bit) the strings, horns and brass have been deep and powerful. You need an iem that’s flexible and can reproduce strings faithfully and with correct timbre. Blon BL03 can do that. And does it well. I’m not saying it’s perfect (it’s a £25 iem) but it’s probably better than I remember T2 being. Which to me is a little on the thinner, tinklier side...and more treble based.

To get better air and space, which was mentioned, you might have to spend upwards of £50 more on a higher tiered iem. Not that Blon doesn’t have that. It does and it’s very decent, but to pay for better air and space, you need to pay bigger bucks in general and get pickier. In my experience.


----------



## dw1narso

I check some online store in my country. Blon BL03 is $28. BQEYZ KB100 is $38.
Is $10 more on KB100 really worth?

Or.. Just save for straight to something like BQEYZ Spring 1.. ? Or is there still something that Blon can do that even Spring won't be able to do it?

Just to give a perspective where I'm coming from... When I was young I used to love the sound of Tannoy Mercury M1 (or 2? I forgot) speaker. There's something magical on it handling voices. But then I saved for few years and get Dynaudio Audience 40; which is technically much better than the Tannoy. But somewhow, after changing with few different amps and sources, I never been able to get the Mercury voices. So technically better might not always be better on everything...


----------



## ozziecook

dw1narso said:


> I check some online store in my country. Blon BL03 is $28. BQEYZ KB100 is $38.
> Is $10 more on KB100 really worth?
> 
> Or.. Just save for straight to something like BQEYZ Spring 1.. ? Or is there still something that Blon can do that even Spring won't be able to do it?
> ...


Well,
There’s the thing, see. Who knows. I think the answer’s 42.


----------



## dw1narso

ozziecook said:


> Well,
> There’s the thing, see. Who knows. I think the answer’s 42.


He, he.. I got it..many might not nderstand your reply.. But I do..


----------



## Tonymac136

Is the $10 extra enough to buy a pangalactic gargleblaster?

Seriously though, that tonality makes such a subjective difference. And it's what makes both pairs of Blons that I own sit right at the top of the pile of my favourites. I know I own "better" IEMS, and Lord knows how much "better" my hi fi setup is. But they just sound soooo good. Blon Vs multi BA hybrid setup is like vinyl Vs cd


----------



## Johnny2R

Now thinking of going for the Blon BL-03, having read various reviews as well as the mentions here in the last couple of pages. The only thing which concerns me is that the nozzles are reputedly short, which could be a problem for me unless I can get the right tips to deal with the situation. I had problems with the Akamates ANC earphones I mentioned not being able to get a seal, and actually falling out of my ears, and the nozzles look quite short on them. I now use a pair of wide Inairs foam tips, which work well enough. I'm not sure quite what the problem is with the shape of my ear canals - are they wide, or do I just need long tips to make sure the seal is deep enough? Anyway, I would hope that I could resolve this problem, if indeed it is a problem, with the right tips for the Blons. Would people recommend the much-mentioned Starline tips for them (in which case, has anyone got an Aliexpress link for them, as 'Starline' doesn't seem to be mentioned)?


----------



## lgcubana

Johnny2R said:


> Now thinking of going for the Blon BL-03, having read various reviews as well as the mentions here in the last couple of pages. The only thing which concerns me is that the nozzles are reputedly short, which could be a problem for me unless I can get the right tips to deal with the situation. I had problems with the Akamates ANC earphones I mentioned not being able to get a seal, and actually falling out of my ears, and the nozzles look quite short on them. I now use a pair of wide Inairs foam tips, which work well enough. I'm not sure quite what the problem is with the shape of my ear canals - are they wide, or do I just need long tips to make sure the seal is deep enough? Anyway, I would hope that I could resolve this problem, if indeed it is a problem, with the right tips for the Blons. Would people recommend the much-mentioned Starline tips for them (in which case, has anyone got an Aliexpress link for them, as 'Starline' doesn't seem to be mentioned)?


Starlines is the nickname that have been given to the standard silicone tips, that come with KZ IEMs; they're nothing special, if they fit your ear canals great.  For me, the large is too small for my left ear and they walk themselves out.

Here's a link to what I did, to get the "Goldilocks" fit, for my Blon BL-03
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1318#post-15189237


----------



## Johnny2R

lgcubana said:


> Here's a link to what I did, to get the "Goldilocks" fit, for my Blon BL-03



Where did the little o-ring come from?


----------



## CoiL

Johnny2R said:


> Where did the little o-ring come from?


just cut some rings from leftover silicone tips, if needed, color coded


----------



## lgcubana

Johnny2R said:


> Where did the little o-ring come from?


Amazon, US. Hopefully your Amazon will have the product as well.
*uxcell Silicone O-Rings, 4mm Inner Diameter, 8mm OD, 2mm Width, Seal Gasket 30pcs*

*https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5WL55G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1*


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 24, 2019)

Just trying to keep the dude from messing around with all this piddily stuff that 99% of the world don't want to mess with. It would be great if you could actually go somewhere and try before you buy, but you cant in most places. It would be great if Blon 03 fits stock, but for most people it doesn't. After buying a new cable some spacers and a slew of tips trying to get a correct fit, he has spent over $50.Fine for us here as we all are silly addicted and have many multiples or iems, cables and tips, but maybe not for a guy just wanting just one. It is so hard to rec stuff when everybodys ears are totally different in size and dimension. Tough.

Hopefully though he will get there and enjoy his music though. 

Anybody listen to Classical and have insight on the Final Audio E3000? $54. No way it doesn't fit everybody perfectly. Flat neutralish signature?


----------



## Tamirci

ozziecook said:


> Well,
> There’s the thing, see. Who knows. I think the answer’s 42.



Hey drop that guide book down you filthy hitchiker


----------



## dw1narso

This thread made me search "pangalactic gargleblaster"


----------



## Tamirci

dw1narso said:


> This thread made me search "pangalactic gargleblaster"


Let me crown thee with this piece of art )


----------



## StSe

Tamirci said:


> Let me crown thee with this piece of art )



Haha, the second most intelligent species on earth ...


----------



## mbwilson111

scottySK said:


> But isn't the cable useless? I see reviews that say you MUST replace the cable and very likely the ear tips...



Depending on your ears, it is not uncommon to need to try different tips with many iems.  As for the cable, I am happily using the stock cable.  The ear hooks shape nicely around my ears without adding unwanted bulk or weight.  The angle of the connector also suits my ear shape.   



rayliam80 said:


> The cable isn't completely useless at all. It works fine but depending on your fit to your ears (how it seats in your ear), the angled adapter where it attaches to the shell may get in the way or cause them to pop out of your ear prematurely. Some people have had issues. Others haven't.



I have had cables that will not sit properly over or behind my ear.  I have had connectors that, as you mentioned, do not sit right... causing the iem to pull out or not get a good seal. This one for the Blon is perfect for my fairly average ears.  I wonder if some people just think it does not look fancy enough.  Personally, I think it suits the overall look.



Johnny2R said:


> The only thing which concerns me is that the nozzles are reputedly short, which could be a problem for me unless I can get the right tips to deal with the situation



I know that many people have been saying that the nozzle is too short but I find it to be the length that is commonly use with that type of shell.  The inner surface of the shell is meant to be nestled tightly against your concha... meaning that it should not just be sticking out of your ear held in place by the tip.   This is where I use a tip that seats nicely in the opening of the ear canal... not inserted deeply.  So, the tip needs to be wide enough, and firm, yet at the same time soft and comfy.  For me this would not be foams but a nice silicone.


----------



## PhonoPhi

BadReligionPunk said:


> ...
> Anybody listen to Classical and have insight on the Final Audio E3000? $54. No way it doesn't fit everybody perfectly. Flat neutralish signature?


I've tried. It is neutralish, but surprisingly bass-enhanced for such tiny drivers, not much highs present though.
I bought it as a "night sleeper", works for this purpose well (fits easily inside my ear) other than the fixed cables (which I must add scarily thin). E3000 should fit everyone I would think, just nothing special in sound for me. 
Some similar form factor IEMs with "graphene" drivers which I bought under the name of i-Haper for ca.  $12 impressed me much more.

BTW E3000 w/o mic is ca. US $45 even on Amazon Canada!


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> This hobby allows for customization of modular components to create a perfect experience for each individual. It’s odd that people give the BLONs the bad rap of being worthless dumpster fires without modding, and then cheerfully change everything about say the T800s while singing its praises. The question then is how much purchasing and time will be necessary to find your sweet spot on any given earphone. Few are perfect right out of the box, because makers usually spend time on the tech, not the tether.
> 
> Example: The MH755 cable is literally useless. Last night I learned to solder.
> 
> ...



Totally agree.

No one bats an eye when they tip roll or change out the cable on KZs, TRNs, CCAs, and 95% of ChiFi.

Out of 100+ earphones, I can probably count on 1 hand the number of IEMs I actually kept the stock cable AND stock tips on. I’m not whining about it.

But for some reason everyone seems to be going bat-chit crazy on the Blon BL-03 because it can benefit from an upgrade to the tips or cable.

Those are ridiculously easy upgrades to make. Does it even matter in the grand scheme of things?! I don’t understand why this has become such a big deal?


----------



## HungryPanda

Most iems need a lot of tip rolling till I'm happy, some just work and I do appreciate that


----------



## AudioNoob

To clarify on the blon cables, some of us thought that the sharp curve and the strong springiness of the hook exacerbated the fit issues. You can fix this to a large degree with a hair-dryer, a heat gun or a cup of boiled water. The fit of tips can be addressed by cutting strips from the bores of the second bag of paper thin tips (useless) that are included with the blon. Fix for both issues, not a dime extra  I still think that the bass is a bit too much and even a single cello sounded like it had to blow its nose.


----------



## mbwilson111

AudioNoob said:


> To clarify on the blon cables, some of us thought that the sharp curve and the strong springiness of the hook exacerbated the fit issues. You can fix this to a large degree with a hair-dryer, a heat gun or a cup of boiled water. The fit of tips can be addressed by cutting strips from the bores of the second bag of paper thin tips (useless) that are included with the blon. Fix for both issues, not a dime extra  I still think that the bass is a bit too much and even a single cello sounded like it had to blow its nose.



Good "tips".   As for the way you are describing the cello, it is possible that you have not yet found quite the right tips for it.   No one has mentioned sources ... or I have missed it if they have.  I wonder if these do better with something other than a phone.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Most iems need a lot of tip rolling till I'm happy, some just work and I do appreciate that



Definitely. I love when the stock cable or tips work perfectly as well. But I don’t stress about it and lose a wink of sleep when they don’t!


----------



## Johnny2R

I have no problems whatsoever with the idea of having to fiddle about with a pair of IEMs in terms of tips, cable, etc., in order to get the best out of them, as long as what I am doing isn't random. There are just too many permutations to be endlessly swapping about, hoping for nirvana, unless I am aiming in a specific direction - e.g., needing longer (as opposed to merely different) tips because the nozzles are short. Certainly not up to doing anything involving taking the things apart, soldering, etc., though. But happy to spend a few extra quid judiciously. In hi-fi terms these IEMs are staggeringly cheap, so no point "spoiling the ship for a ha'p'orth of tar".


----------



## AudioNoob

mbwilson111 said:


> Good "tips".   As for the way you are describing the cello, it is possible that you have not yet found quite the right tips for it.   No one has mentioned sources ... or I have missed it if they have.  I wonder if these do better with something other than a phone.


I don't know, I tried a million tips and sold them when I decided they were too bass forward for me. They worked best with large as possible bores to the detriment of some harmonics in the 6-8k region
Source wise I had mention dragonfly 1.2, +100ohm attenuator, and straight out of google pixel 3a.


----------



## Tonymac136

mbwilson111 said:


> Good "tips".   As for the way you are describing the cello, it is possible that you have not yet found quite the right tips for it.   No one has mentioned sources ... or I have missed it if they have.  I wonder if these do better with something other than a phone.



They definitely like an amp.


----------



## salocin82

What do you think are the best IEMS to listen to rock music, indie, punk rock, heavy metal ...?


----------



## Tonymac136

salocin82 said:


> What do you think are the best IEMS to listen to rock music, indie, punk rock, heavy metal ...?



That's the majority of what I listen to too. I like the musicality of the Blon BL-03 but the Tin T2 is also a good shout. The Tin is lighter and faster in the bass and more detailed. The Blon rocks harder.


----------



## dw1narso

Tamirci said:


> Let me crown thee with this piece of art )



Thanks.. for introducing me to this artist.. Don't know them before..

Sorry if it is OOT.. I would like to promote a genius Indonesian guitarist.. Alip_Ba_Ta


Day by day he live modestly as a warehouse forklift driver. But he is blessed with a beautiful gift. And to make it related to our hobby.. This is acoustic recording done purely and minimally in hi own rent house/room without any studio involved. So it is good to test how the upper mid tuning.


----------



## salocin82

Tonymac136 said:


> That's the majority of what I listen to too. I like the musicality of the Blon BL-03 but the Tin T2 is also a good shout. The Tin is lighter and faster in the bass and more detailed. The Blon rocks harder.



Thank you very much for the recommendations!

I was just consulting, because the TIN T2 is among my options to buy, but I read that it was more advisable to listen to jazz music than rock music.


----------



## Tamirci

salocin82 said:


> I was just consulting, because the TIN T2 is among my options to buy, but I read that it was more advisable to listen to jazz music than rock music.



I'd say the same too. T2 wont be keeping the bass level that musical genre remands.


----------



## TheVortex

Looks like there is a new Auglamour model out. Wonder if it is better than their previous model?


 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000200564991.html?


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Sep 24, 2019)

The QDC thing is very freaking old now...just die already. Horrible concept that I don't feel was needed. Its not like we were all talking about how crappy cables were, and that it would be great if all IEM manufacturers would somehow devise a horribly bulky and seemingly delicate nub protruding from the IEM. Its not like we were all wishing for some really cheap looking clear plastic connectors on all our cables. 

Were we?

Is life just passing me by? 

Get of my LAWN! ???!

Soorry. Just having a moment. Men get grumpy when they get older.


----------



## DBaldock9

*QUESTION -*  For anyone else who has the HiFi BCD X10 (with the 6mm micro driver) - What other small & inexpensive (~ $30 - $40) micro driver earphones would you consider to be equal to, or better than, the X10?
.
I've recently disassembled the Right (wired as Left) X10 earphone (to see about re-wiring the set, without a Mic), and while they can be pulled apart without damaging the driver & probably be reassembled - I'm not sure I'll be able to get a good airtight seal when pushing the drivers back into the shells (I don't have any 6mm donut seals, with adhesive on both sides).


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> The QDC thing is very freaking old now...just die already. Horrible concept that I don't feel was needed. Its not like we were all talking about how crappy cables were, and that it would be great if all IEM manufacturers would somehow devise a horribly bulky and seemingly delicate nub protruding from the IEM. Its not like we were all wishing for some really cheap looking clear plastic connectors on all our cables.
> 
> Were we?
> 
> ...



After seeing that photo, I was just getting ready to say that.

I see no clear advantage to the Paragraph C/QDC connector, and as you pointed out it adds additional bulk.

Unfortunately, it seems we’re stuck with it, and it continues to grow in popularity with manufacturers.


----------



## Zerohour88

Slater said:


> After seeing that photo, I was just getting ready to say that.
> 
> I see no clear advantage to the Paragraph C/QDC connector, and as you pointed out it adds additional bulk.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems we’re stuck with it, and it continues to grow in popularity with manufacturers.



its like qdc looked at how good recessed 2 pins are and said "you know what, we're gonna subvert expectations and make a worse connector by reversing the port style into the protruded 2 pin connector"


----------



## CoiL

mbwilson111 said:


> No one has mentioned sources ... or I have missed it if they have.  I wonder if these do better with something other than a phone.


Yeah, many totally forget about source/amp and just "bash" since they have no good matchup with gear (or tips).


Tonymac136 said:


> They definitely like an amp.


Good to know. I hope my DX5X has enough juice for them as KPE works wonderfully


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 25, 2019)

Not aware of the dx5x but all of my amps power it easily. A phone drives it plenty loud enough, but all the DD stuff I've got tightens up a bit with moar powweeeeeeer.

All sources seem much of a muchness to me where bitrate is equal though.


----------



## marsza11

"bookmarked"
Very good information.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Tonymac136 said:


> That's the majority of what I listen to too. I like the musicality of the Blon BL-03 but the Tin T2 is also a good shout. The Tin is lighter and faster in the bass and more detailed. The Blon rocks harder.



"rock music, indie, punk rock, heavy metal" is close to my main listening. I have a BL-03 on the way, and already have a CNT-1.

What would you say is the best for indie rock, post punk, and prog rock in the sub-50 range? Still the BL-03? What about $100?


----------



## archdawg

Picked up my Blons from the post office this morning. First impression, with my new standard tips and a balanced 8-core Kinboofi cable on the stellar E1DA 9038S USB DAC: 25€?! ... you must be kiddin' me!

*


 *
Can't remember the last time any phone wowed me right out of the box like those critters. I took some hours off, went through a good number of test tracks and they sound like they've been just made for my ears - tonality, bass, clarity, soundstage, imaging and layering even with busy tracks, everything sounds just so effortless and natural and the rather analytical 9038s seems to help quite a bit to let those DDs shine that way.

From the nitpicking department:
- on the Sonata DAC or headphone outputs of my PC or smartphones the bass gets a bit bloaty with the low freq structures and imaging suffering, no such issues on the powerful low-impedance output (~0.05 Ohm) of the 9038S - these membranes apparently need some tight control to really shine.
- some ever so slightly shouty upper mids on the phones and the Sonata but that's gone on the 9038S as well.
- some of the worst driver flex of any of my IEMs even if I insert them very carefully (pulled down earlobes)
- those plastic connectors. Damnit, why not stick with a standard, time tested two-pin design???

Other than that color me seriously impressed, now it's on to the burn-in, or rather extended listening time since I enjoy them that much already.

Thanks to everyone here who recommended them - much appreciated!

BTW ... couldn't help it and ordered a third set - shoot them while they last.


----------



## Johnny2R

Edging ever closer to buying a pair of the Blon BL-03s. One thing which I'm wondering whether might tip me towards the Tin Audio T2s, though, is use with a Bluetooth adapter. I recently bought a pair of Bluetooth wireless earphones, Akamate B2s, whose convenience I really like, even though the sound is not up to the standard of my KZ ATEs. It seems, though, that I can buy a Bluetooth adapter which will allow me to effectively convert wired IEMs to wireless, as long as they have detachable cables. I've seen one which has MMCX connections, which I presume means I could use it with the T2. But are there any good, affordable ones out there which I could use with Blons?


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> Picked up my Blons from the post office this morning...
> 
> - _some of the worst driver flex of any of my IEMs_ even if I insert them very carefully (pulled down earlobes).



1st time I’ve heard this. They have a front vent, which should eliminate any driver flex. Perhaps your vent is blocked or clogged?


----------



## durwood

Slater said:


> 1st time I’ve heard this. They have a front vent, which should eliminate any driver flex. Perhaps your vent is blocked or clogged?



I think every review I have read of these mentioned the driver flex, it is not an isolated case.


----------



## FastAndClean

i pull my ear before putting them in and there is no driver flex, but i do that with every earphone for years, i started to do it because of the ER4S


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> 1st time I’ve heard this. They have a front vent, which should eliminate any driver flex. Perhaps your vent is blocked or clogged?





durwood said:


> I think every review I have read of these mentioned the driver flex, it is not an isolated case.



they do have some driver flex, sometimes only - mostly on right piece, tfz no 3 are more often with my ears.


----------



## Slater

durwood said:


> I think every review I have read of these mentioned the driver flex, it is not an isolated case.



Good to know! I haven’t really seen or read any reviews on the Blon. Just what’s been discussed on HeadFi.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Have ordered BL-03 hope I receive them unlike my CNT-1! Coz CNT miss is very hard to digest after their discontinuation. Judging by impressions here, hope BL-03 are able replacements! The long wait begins!


----------



## FastAndClean

Dani157 said:


> Have ordered BL-03 hope I receive them unlike my CNT-1! Coz CNT miss is very hard to digest after their discontinuation. Judging by impressions here, hope BL-03 are able replacements! The long wait begins!


BL03 is better than CNT1


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Sep 25, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> BL03 is better than CNT1


I desperately wish that your statement is true! Amen to that.

Edit - just checked your inventory.


----------



## FastAndClean

Dani157 said:


> I desperately wish that your statement is true! Amen to that. Do you have VS7? If yes then how do they compare to them? Just curious.


i dont have the VS7 but the Blon is killing the Semkarchy, it is more natural and realistic, especially in the mids and treble, CNT1 is great with bass boost though, very fun and punchy


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

FastAndClean said:


> i dont have the VS7 but the Blon is killing the Semkarchy, it is more natural and realistic, especially in the mids and treble, CNT1 is great with bass boost though, very fun and punchy



Natural and realistic is what I am looking for. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Tonymac136

ShakeThoseCans said:


> "rock music, indie, punk rock, heavy metal" is close to my main listening. I have a BL-03 on the way, and already have a CNT-1.
> 
> What would you say is the best for indie rock, post punk, and prog rock in the sub-50 range? Still the BL-03? What about $100?



Between the BL-03 and the T2 imho. I'm just getting a slight feeling that you might enjoy the sparkly highs of the T2 a bit more. Truth be told, neither of those is going to disappoint you and if you hadn't heard the other you wouldn't feel you were missing out. At $100 I've heard great things about the toneking 9 tails but can only give an opinion on what is in my signature. The Semkarch was originally $95 and respected at that price so I think it might be a slightly upwards sidegrade rather than night and day better to buy a $100 iem over the Blon or Tin.



FastAndClean said:


> BL03 is better than CNT1



It is. Although the fit issue I have clouds my judgement.


----------



## salocin82 (Sep 25, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Between the BL-03 and the T2 imho. I'm just getting a slight feeling that you might enjoy the sparkly highs of the T2 a bit more. Truth be told, neither of those is going to disappoint you and if you hadn't heard the other you wouldn't feel you were missing out. At $100 I've heard great things about the toneking 9 tails but can only give an opinion on what is in my signature. The Semkarch was originally $95 and respected at that price so I think it might be a slightly upwards sidegrade rather than night and day better to buy a $100 iem over the Blon or Tin.



Have you had the opportunity to try the Final Audio E2000? Because I have read good opinions, but I don't know if they are recommended for listening to rock music.


----------



## Dustry

I have received BLON BL-03, my first purchase of IEMs in almost 10 months (I used to buy new IEM every week but stopped since I found **** ****)
Also it is a first single driver IEM I have bought in years

It looks and feels cool. As everyone says, nozzles a bit too short for this form factor but I use spinfit tips anyway which are fairly long, so I get good fit and isolation

Man, what is wrong with soundstage? It is crazily tiny! After **** (or my other recent favourites like KZ ZSN and CCA C10) it is unbelievable. Even if you take my dynamic-driver-only favourites (Tin Audio T515), BL-03's soundstage is laughably small, I didn't even think that was possible. All instruments and vocals are confined in a cube one by one inch inside your head. No sense of 3D imaging at all.

Is it something wrong with my pair? Tonally sounds good with deep bass which I love but I can't give it a good test as I can't make it past the soundstage issue.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dustry said:


> I have received BLON BL-03, my first purchase of IEMs in almost 10 months (I used to buy new IEM every week but stopped since I found **** ****)
> Also it is a first single driver IEM I have bought in years
> 
> It looks and feels cool. As everyone says, nozzles a bit too short for this form factor but I use spinfit tips anyway which are fairly long, so I get good fit and isolation
> ...



If your BLON soundstage smaller than your ZSN and C10 then something must be wrong, either you eartips or problem with your set. Their soundstage is wideee with good depth with great imaging, not only me saying this


----------



## Tonymac136

No, all I've heard is what I have. I'm keen to try a pair of planar IEMs as I love my HE400i. Other than that I am mostly happy with what I have. Not that it stops me buying more.




 

Here, genuine, and fantastic.


----------



## Slater

Dustry said:


> Man, what is wrong with soundstage? It is crazily tiny!
> 
> ...BL-03's soundstage is laughably small, I didn't even think that was possible. All instruments and vocals are confined in a cube one by one inch inside your head. No sense of 3D imaging at all.



What model SpinFits are you using? CP100? If so, maybe try something wide bore (whether SpinFits or otherwise).

Also, test your phase to make sure they’re not wired out of phase. That definitely makes the soundstage sound weird. There’s a link in my signature that you can use to test phase.


----------



## Tonymac136

Something is off if you're finding the soundstage tiny on the BL03 definitely. It's not massive but far from tiny either.


----------



## ozziecook

Dani157 said:


> I desperately wish that your statement is true! Amen to that.
> 
> 
> FastAndClean said:
> ...


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 25, 2019)

So now having listened to the MH755 a bit more, and having said I was going to do a comparison of all my supercheap IEMs - the KZ EDR1 and ED9 are easily at the rear. Not even in the same ballpark. The Blon BL-01 and the MH755 are both absolutely stunning for the money. I'd do some proper comparitive listening but I can't force the 755 out of my ears. The 755 definitely has deeper bass, and better separation between bass drum and guitar. The BL01 definitely has more pinpoint accuracy to the soundstage although it's a bit more intimate. The mids are better on the BL01 I think. Seems like a bit more presence to the vocals. The MH755 seems a bit more ragged in the mids with aggressive music. Trebles on both are detailed and present. Oh I really can't pick a favourite here. Both of these are good enough to really pick a fight with the very best of my IEMs. Bear in mind though that my BL01s are well burnt in now and the Sonys are out of the box.

Further thoughts. The Sony is more rythmic. I'm tapping my foot to literally everything I listen to.


----------



## Johnny2R

Hmm, maybe I need to wait for my MH755s to turn up before ordering any others...


----------



## Tonymac136

Johnny2R said:


> Hmm, maybe I need to wait for my MH755s to turn up before ordering any others...



If you've got genuine ones they really are good. Definitely a good starting point to work out what you want to hear differently on your "ideal" IEM. If you can say "I've got the MH755 and I don't like X about it" it's easier to give advice. The best sub £50 IEM is different for different people.

Or just buy a load of different IEMs and enjoy the journey as much as the destination.


----------



## lgcubana

durwood said:


> *I think every review I have read of these mentioned the driver flex*, it is not an isolated case.


Blon BL-03

Negative, no, nein,...

Are you getting that annoying pop/click on both sides ?

It would be highly improbable for both sides to be poppin.  I'm not saying that, to doubt you, but to lean towards another tangent; if it's both sides.
   I swivel mine in, no driver flex, to date. 
   What tips are you using ?


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> IMHO 90% of budget to midfi CHIFI IEMs won't have as good a soundstage as an open backed headphone.
> 
> Sony MH755 has excellent timbre IMHO (assuming u got a legit set, as there are many fakes floating out there). But it is tuned to the harman curve and has elevated bass and treble, so it might not be that neutral for classical music per se. Nevertheless, it's great for the price of a coffee. Just that the cable is very short and has microphonics, so you might have to consider getting an extension cable or recable/mmcx mod it.
> 
> ...


Just got  in my new (to me) ToneKing Ninetails, thanks to @strooper, for including the balanced cable

I don't know if the filters really have a retention problem. But to play it safe, I added some plumber's (teflon) tape to the rear pieces; now they're much more snug, when tightening.
(silver back, red front)


----------



## strooper

Good idea with the tape.  I found that the rear pieces would get loose after a few days.  I got in the habit of always giving them a twist just before putting them in my ears.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Just got  in my new (to me) ToneKing Ninetails, thanks to @strooper, for including the balanced cable
> 
> I don't know if the filters really have a retention problem. But to play it safe, I added some plumber's (teflon) tape to the rear pieces; now they're much more snug, when tightening.
> (silver back, red front)



Great minds think alike! I did that to mine right out of the box. I got worried after reading where 1 person lost their tuning filters, and I didn’t want any problems (luckily I’ve had none).


----------



## mbwilson111

durwood said:


> I think every review I have read of these mentioned the driver flex, it is not an isolated case.




I have no driver flex with my Blon.  You are the first one that I have seen mention iy.


----------



## mbwilson111

Dustry said:


> I have received BLON BL-03, my first purchase of IEMs in almost 10 months (I used to buy new IEM every week but stopped since I found **** ****)
> Also it is a first single driver IEM I have bought in years
> 
> It looks and feels cool. As everyone says, nozzles a bit too short for this form factor but I use spinfit tips anyway which are fairly long, so I get good fit and isolation
> ...



Something does not seem right.  Could be out of phase.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

_*Still using (and loving)in sub-50$ area:*_

SF ****
BLON BL-03
KZ ZS10PRO
AUDIOSENSE T180
FINAL AUDIO E2000-E3000
TIN AUDIO T2
BQEYZ KB100


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 25, 2019)

BQ3 is no longer a daily iem?

Can you list your iems from #1 fave, #2 fave, etc?


----------



## Zerohour88

Some IEMs released by PHB (not sure when, stumbled upon them on shopee), I kinda like the look of this:

*PHB EP-022B 1BA+1DD *
USD$20-ish, I think?


----------



## antdroid (Sep 26, 2019)

Here's my full review of the new Shozy Form 1.1 IEM which launches on Friday on drop.com for surprisingly only $59 (regular $75).
https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html

I really like it for the most part. It's a tad bright, but I put the PEQ settings I liked using with this in the review. Measurements are included in the review as well. Let me know if anyone has questions!


----------



## lgcubana

antdroid said:


> Here's my full review of the new Shozy Form 1.1 IEM which launches on Friday on drop.com for surprisingly only $59 (regular $75).
> https://www.antdroid.net/2019/09/shozy-form-11-iem-review.html
> 
> I really like it for the most part. It's a tad bright, but I put the PEQ settings I liked using with this in the review. Measurements are included in the review as well. Let me know if anyone has questions!


I'm still learning PEQ, Q Factoring
*Peak:* 200 Hz *Gain:* -3.0dB *Q-Factor:* 0.5
*Peak:* 7.3 kHz *Gain:* -3.5dB *Q-Factor:* 5.0
*Peak:* 7.5 kHz *Gain:* -5.0dB *Q-Factor:* 2.0

When you graph this on your RME ADI-2 DAC, does the larger bell (from the Q value of 2.0) of the 7.5 khz setting encroach on the 7.3 khz PEQ setting ?


----------



## antdroid

lgcubana said:


> I'm still learning PEQ, Q Factoring
> *Peak:* 200 Hz *Gain:* -3.0dB *Q-Factor:* 0.5
> *Peak:* 7.3 kHz *Gain:* -3.5dB *Q-Factor:* 5.0
> *Peak:* 7.5 kHz *Gain:* -5.0dB *Q-Factor:* 2.0
> ...



 

Here's a photo I took of what it looks like on the RME ADI-2 DAC display. This was actually prior to me tweaking a tad. The dip at around 7.3kHz is lessened with my final EQ values.

But yea, the idea was to completely reduce that spike at 7.3kHz that you see in the measurements so that it was even with the rest of the treble, and to just tame that 7-8kHz area overall so that it wasn't as fatiguing for my personal preference.

The Q value controls the width of the of the normal bell curve. The smaller the number the wider the line is (see the 200Hz red portion of the line above) and a larger Q will make a sharper change.


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _*Still using (and loving)in sub-50$ area:*_
> 
> SF ****
> BLON BL-03
> ...



Similar List

1. BLON BL-03 silver - daily on the go
2. BLON BL-03 brown - daily
3. TRN V90
4. KZ ZSX
5. BQEYZ KB100
6. TIN AUDIO T2 - seldom
7. **** - seldom

ZS10 PRO was replaced by ZSX, never listen after got ZSX


----------



## Johnny2R

DynamicEars, I see the following in your signature: "BLON BL-03 with TRN BT20 for wireless". This looks like an answer to my question a page or so back, about adapting the Blons for Bluetooth. So this TRN BT20 works with the Blon connectors out of the box, does it? And is it a good bit of kit?


----------



## smith

What tips are folks using with the Blon BL- 03.... I am liking them with large Spinfit at the moment.


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 26, 2019)

Johnny2R said:


> DynamicEars, I see the following in your signature: "BLON BL-03 with TRN BT20 for wireless". This looks like an answer to my question a page or so back, about adapting the Blons for Bluetooth. So this TRN BT20 works with the Blon connectors out of the box, does it? And is it a good bit of kit?



Yes they do if you are getting the 2 pin version of BT20. There is a new model called BT20S with APTX, with upgraded buttons and shell finish.
But please be noted, the BLON fit is frustrating, and even more difficult with BT20 because of that stiff earhook, like keep pulling out the Blon from your ear. I have to spend more time to get the fit and hate when someone talking to me and made me pull out my BT20 and the blon and redo the fit again. If not because Blon BL03 sounds very special, i wont think too long to replace with another iem straight away.
Yes the sound quality worth that extra hardwork to get the fit right. That much.

About the BT20 itself, if youre connected to AAC codec, they are quite okay and sounds good. Not the best but i call them good. The conveniece of made an iem become TWS is big plus


----------



## mbwilson111

smith said:


> What tips are folks using with the Blon BL- 03.... I am liking them with large Spinfit at the moment.



Medium Symbio Peels.


----------



## durwood

lgcubana said:


> Blon BL-03
> 
> Negative, no, nein,...
> 
> ...





mbwilson111 said:


> I have no driver flex with my Blon.  You are the first one that I have seen mention iy.



I don't have mine yet but perhaps there is some exaggeration in "all" and maybe the same people have mentioned it multiple times or in different threads. There are 2 reviews in the showcase that mention driverflex, the phonograph put that in their cons and did hbb mention it too?... I don't remember.

Glad to know there are plenty without. I hope mine don't have it when they arrive, between that and the shallow nozzle I sat on the sidelines for a while until I decided to try my luck.


----------



## mbwilson111

durwood said:


> Glad to know there are plenty without. I hope mine don't have it when they arrive, between that and the shallow nozzle I sat on the sidelines for a while until I decided to try my luck.



I think it also can depend on the person.  Sadly I could not use my TFZ Exclusive 3 because the driver flex was so bad. I gave them to my husband @HungryPanda and he experiences no driver flex with them.


----------



## Nimweth

smith said:


> What tips are folks using with the Blon BL- 03.... I am liking them with large Spinfit at the moment.


That's what I'm using, with a TRN 16 core cable. Perfect fit.


----------



## ozziecook

smith said:


> What tips are folks using with the Blon BL- 03.... I am liking them with large Spinfit at the moment.


I use foam tips from a variety of sources. I know that they are @mbwilson111 favourites


----------



## FastAndClean

I use the stock gray tips, they are great


----------



## genck

The blon03 only seals for me with long foams like the new bee middle sized narrow ones, ymmv. I swear it was made for a 5 year old.


----------



## archdawg

smith said:


> What tips are folks using with the Blon BL- 03.... I am liking them with large Spinfit at the moment.



I switched over to these rather shallow wide bore tips last night (AE)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m0EP6Hvm

... more comfortable fit, less driver flex during insertion, slightly more sub-bass, extended treble and better imaging/layering than from the ones I've used before - using the same tips on my IMRs as well


----------



## ozziecook

genck said:


> The blon03 only seals for me with long foams like the new bee middle sized narrow ones, ymmv. I swear it was made for a 5 year old.


I'm only 4...mama.. 


Actually, I think I'm using the new bee ones as it goes. But I've also fitted the cut-off sleeve of a starline down the nozzle to lift it up more.


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> I use foam tips from a variety of sources. I know that they are @mbwilson111 favourites



I thought everyone knew by now how much I hate foam tips.


----------



## ozziecook

archdawg said:


> I switched over to these rather shallow wide bore tips last night (AE)
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m0EP6Hvm
> 
> ... more comfortable fit, less driver flex during insertion, slightly more sub-bass, extended treble and better imaging/layering than from the ones I've used before - using the same tips on my IMRs as well


Let me guess...You must be, what...3 and a half years old? 
haha.
Those are very shallow and would fall out of my ears I think...


----------



## mbwilson111

ozziecook said:


> Those are very shallow and would fall out of my ears I think...



You would probably go up a size and, depending on your ear shape,   the concha and the cable would keep it stable.   My Blon lies so tight and flat in my concha that I would be able to sleep on my side with them if I wanted to.  The eartips are not going in deep.  I have not extended the nozzle.  If I did ,or used longer tips,  the shell body would be sitting out away from the concha just held in place by the tips.   It would feel insecure that way to me.

So, very happy with the sound and the fit.


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _*Still using (and loving)in sub-50$ area:*_
> 
> SF ****
> BLON BL-03
> ...



Great list! I have them all except the final audio. Any one of those on that list are <$50 winners.


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> The blon03 only seals for me with long foams like the new bee middle sized narrow ones, ymmv. *I swear it was made for a 5 year old*.



The average Asian ear is smaller in size.


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> The average Asian ear is smaller in size.


Yes I know, but that doesn't explain why other various Asian iems fit fine.


----------



## radarnigz5

can someone ( or link me to a reply or thread that ) compared bl03 and mh755

much appreciated


----------



## SeoulParty

I'm really tempted to jump on this Blon BL-03 hype train.  But still not sure if it'll be big enough upgrade (I know that it's relative for each user) over my current daily IEM, the KZ ZS10 Pro and TinAudio T2.  Also what would warrant a big enough upgrade over the $50ish ZS10 pro?  I was considering the Guideray GR-1 but also chifi's in the $100-$150 range like the TFZ No.3.  I'm leaning towards a new IEM that sounds more like ZS10 pro than the T2.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 26, 2019)

radarnigz5 said:


> can someone ( or link me to a reply or thread that ) compared bl03 and mh755
> 
> much appreciated



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1788#post-15210950

This thread by @Tonymac136 compares the 2 IEMs, very helpful IMO.




SeoulParty said:


> I'm really tempted to jump on this Blon BL-03 hype train.  But still not sure if it'll be big enough upgrade (I know that it's relative for each user) over my current daily IEM, the KZ ZS10 Pro and TinAudio T2.  Also what would warrant a big enough upgrade over the $50ish ZS10 pro?  I was considering the Guideray GR-1 but also chifi's in the $100-$150 range like the TFZ No.3.  I'm leaning towards a new IEM that sounds more like ZS10 pro than the T2.



I have yet to receive my BLON BL-03, but it is a single DD compared to the hybrid KZ ZS10 Pro, so they have different strengths and weaknesses IMHO.
Usually single DDs would excel at timbre and sounding more organic, whereas the hybrids/multi BAs would have better details and instrument separation (in general).
TFZ No. 3 is a single DD IEM too and loses out (slightly) to the ZS10 Pro in terms of clarity, details, instrument separation as above. But it has a much better bass in terms of quantity and quality. TFZ No. 3 is quite suitable for all genres but will excel at bass forward music like EDM IMHO. And No. 3 has better timbre than the ZS10 Pro, which sounds a bit artificial for some acoustic instruments.
I don't have the T2 or guideray so I can't comment on that.

As for what would warrant a big upgrade over the ZS10 Pro? I think that is pretty subjective as the higher up we go the law of diminishing returns kicks in. The newest KZ release, the ZSX, is supposed to have improvements over the ZS10 Pro, but I don't have it. It is a few bucks more than the ZS10 Pro too. I have 2 multi BA/hybrid IEMs that are more expensive than the ZS10 Pro (Westone W30 and Audiosense T800), but they cost like 5 - 10x more, and the improvement is not 5 - 10x. But they do give better instrument separation, details, clarity, soundstage etc.
There are some great reviews for newly released CHIFI IEMs that are hybrids/multi BAs like the ZS10 Pro - the CCA C12, KZ ZSX, TRN V90, BQEYZ Spring 1, so maybe u can check out those.


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> Yes I know, but that doesn't explain why other various Asian iems fit fine.



Because they are likely using western ear modeling data when designing shells.


----------



## Tonymac136

SeoulParty said:


> I'm really tempted to jump on this Blon BL-03 hype train.  But still not sure if it'll be big enough upgrade (I know that it's relative for each user) over my current daily IEM, the KZ ZS10 Pro and TinAudio T2.  Also what would warrant a big enough upgrade over the $50ish ZS10 pro?  I was considering the Guideray GR-1 but also chifi's in the $100-$150 range like the TFZ No.3.  I'm leaning towards a new IEM that sounds more like ZS10 pro than the T2.



I only have the non pro ZS10 to compare and helpfully the Blon sounds nothing like that. Way more natural on the instruments. The separation is less, not poor enough to be an issue - in fact it does make it sound more "whole" musically. 

The Tin Vs the Blon is something I can compare - throw some track requests at me and I can give you a comparison (obviously I don't have your ears and your music tastes will be different.) The mids are for the main similar but the Blon has more bass - the treble rolls off earlier. The Blon is probably a sidegrade over the Tin but the tuning is very different and much more to my taste with a lot of recordings.

I've a pair of CCA C12 headed over but it could be a week or so before they are here.  As they use similar driver tech to the ZS10pro they could be more your bag. I'm not expecting great things as I like the ZS10 less than any of my others (I don't have any bad IEMs but some are much less good than others)


----------



## SeoulParty (Sep 26, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I have yet to receive my BLON BL-03, but it is a single DD compared to the hybrid KZ ZS10 Pro, so they have different strengths and weaknesses IMHO.
> Usually single DDs would excel at timbre and sounding more organic, whereas the hybrids/multi BAs would have better details and instrument separation (in general).
> TFZ No. 3 is a single DD IEM too and loses out (slightly) to the ZS10 Pro in terms of clarity, details, instrument separation as above. But it has a much better bass in terms of quantity and quality. TFZ No. 3 is quite suitable for all genres but will excel at bass forward music like EDM IMHO. And No. 3 has better timbre than the ZS10 Pro, which sounds a bit artificial for some acoustic instruments.
> I don't have the T2 or guideray so I can't comment on that.
> ...



Really thanx for the answers.  Yeah, I regret phrasing it that way because like you said, it's so difficult to talk about such subjective matters.  As someone who previously preferred headphones,  it just is quite amazing that these under 50 bucks lil IEMs are coming out (seemingly a newer/better one each month) that match or in some cases are better than the $150 range older IEMs.


----------



## silverfishla

mbwilson111 said:


> I thought everyone knew by now how much I hate foam tips.


you might want to try those Ikko I-planet foam tips.  They are shallower and you don’t shove the deep in your ears.  I know I’ve mentioned these all over the place, so please forgive me.  They are just really good and comfy and I thought you might like them.  I am not shilling, either.  They just made a big difference for my enjoyment of a few IEMs (T800, Tin T2, Comets).


----------



## SeoulParty

Tonymac136 said:


> I only have the non pro ZS10 to compare and helpfully the Blon sounds nothing like that. Way more natural on the instruments. The separation is less, not poor enough to be an issue - in fact it does make it sound more "whole" musically.
> 
> The Tin Vs the Blon is something I can compare - throw some track requests at me and I can give you a comparison (obviously I don't have your ears and your music tastes will be different.) The mids are for the main similar but the Blon has more bass - the treble rolls off earlier. The Blon is probably a sidegrade over the Tin but the tuning is very different and much more to my taste with a lot of recordings.
> 
> I've a pair of CCA C12 headed over but it could be a week or so before they are here.  As they use similar driver tech to the ZS10pro they could be more your bag. I'm not expecting great things as I like the ZS10 less than any of my others (I don't have any bad IEMs but some are much less good than others)



I've used the ZS10 Pro, (which from what I read is closer to the newer KZ ZSX than the ZS10.  Both are pretty descent upgrades from original ZS10), for more "V shaped tracks" like older Rock like Nirvana/G&R/Foo FIghters etc. and some older HipHop as well like Wu-Tang tracks.  I've been using my T2 for my more reserved tracks like Jazz and Classical instrumentals and some Acoustic Guitary Folksy stuff.

I've started trying Chifis to get away from the more higher priced headphones I was used to, but like I mentioned above, with something newer & better coming out each week, it's a pretty fun but not as cheap a hobby like I had expected lol


----------



## baskingshark

SeoulParty said:


> Really thanx for the answers.  Yeah, I regret phrasing it that way because like you said, it's so difficult to talk about such subjective matters.  As someone who previously preferred headphones,  it just is quite amazing that these under 50 bucks lil IEMs are coming out (seemingly a newer/better one each month) that match or in some cases are better than the $150 range older IEMs.





SeoulParty said:


> I've used the ZS10 Pro, (which from what I read is closer to the newer KZ ZSX than the ZS10.  Both are pretty descent upgrades from original ZS10), for more "V shaped tracks" like older Rock like Nirvana/G&R/Foo FIghters etc. and some older HipHop as well like Wu-Tang tracks.  I've been using my T2 for my more reserved tracks like Jazz and Classical instrumentals and some Acoustic Guitary Folksy stuff.
> 
> I've started trying Chifis to get away from the more higher priced headphones I was used to, but like I mentioned above, with something newer & better coming out each week, it's a pretty fun but not as cheap a hobby like I had expected lol



Yeah i guess since u are looking for something that sounds like the ZS10 Pro, I think one of the newer sub $50 USD hybrid/multi BAs like the CCA C12, KZ ZSX, TRN V90 will be upgrades over it. But is the marginal improvement over the ZS10 Pro worth investing another 40ish bucks, that's the subjective part.
Yeah i've mostly stopped buying western midfi stuff the past 2 years since I dipped my beak into the CHIFI world, never looked back. These CHIFI IEMs give better price to performance ratio IMHO.

I read excellent reviews about the BQEYZ Spring 1, but this is > $100 USD, and I'm thinking of getting it at 11/11 if it is substantially discounted. It seems to be of a greater refinement than these sub 50 USD IEMs, but at > 2x the price though.


----------



## Tonymac136

@SeoulParty - Headphones became a necessity when I moved to an apartment with poor noise insulation - I have a big separates system with big floor standing speakers so late night listening was a no. Started with Hifiman HE400i and got AKG K702 but it got expensive. Hence ChiFi IEMs.

I wonder if ANY pair of ANY price IEMs will give you total satisfaction - certainly I have a pair of cheap ChiFi IEMs that will sound better than my more expensive cans or even my main setup.
Perhaps the beauty of the ChiFi gear is that you can buy so many you've always got something fit for the purpose. For sure, my Senns are outright worse than my BL03 and on a given track can sound worse than literally any IEM I own (with the exception of the EDR1 and ED9 but they are so cheap as not to count). Yet those Sennheiser IE60 cost as much as all my other IEMs put together.


----------



## dw1narso

Seems like my fate to get Blon BL03 

While I checked in on my Ali express yesterday night for regular point collection, I got a pop up "$7 disc coupon with min order of $28 valid for one day only"... what a coincident.. And you don't need to guess what happened next..


----------



## mbwilson111

silverfishla said:


> you might want to try those Ikko I-planet foam tips.  They are shallower and you don’t shove the deep in your ears.  I know I’ve mentioned these all over the place, so please forgive me.  They are just really good and comfy and I thought you might like them.  I am not shilling, either.  They just made a big difference for my enjoyment of a few IEMs (T800, Tin T2, Comets).



It is not the fit or sound with foams that I do not like.  In fact I don't even know what my iems would sound like with foams.  I am simply unable to touch them.  It is purely a sensory issue.  I also have a bit of a latex allergy (or sensitivity).  I am not quite sure if this would include foam ear tips.

I like silicone and I have many types to choose from.  I especially like that they can be kept clean and will not harbor germs... and there is no reason for them to not last forever.  The only silicone tips that I have destroyed was one of my Auvios... the core ripped loose from the main part when I was removing it from a too thick nozzle.  My fault but something to watch for with Auvios.  Do not force them on to a too thick nozzle unless you plan to never remove it.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 27, 2019)

Riddle me this. Sony MH755 gets a whole lot of love on this forum, yet the Mh750 almost none. Why is this? I just got a 750 through the post that I had forgotten I'd ordered and it sounds very similar. It also doesn't have a silly cable. And was cheaper because I didn't worry about a fake as I was sure the 755 I was getting would be real (it is).

Which concludes my study - the cheapest pair of IEMs that money can buy which gives an acceptable sound to my ears (acceptable enough to live with as my only pair) is the £3.99 Sony MH750.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 27, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Riddle me this. Sony MH755 gets a whole lot of love on this forum, yet the Mh750 almost none. Why is this? I just got a 750 through the post that I had forgotten I'd ordered and it sounds very similar. It also doesn't have a silly cable. And was cheaper because I didn't worry about a fake as I was sure the 755 I was getting would be real (it is).
> 
> Which concludes my study - the cheapest pair of IEMs that money can buy which gives an acceptable sound to my ears (acceptable enough to live with as my only pair) is the £3.99 Sony MH750.



I thought that fakes were more likely with the MH750.  Maybe I am wrong.  A few people said they like the sound of the MH755 better..and some of us enjoy choosing pretty cables for them

@Tonymac136  have you been in this thread?  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...5-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-49#post-15211498


----------



## DynamicEars

Yes the recent hot chifi are really really good compared to last year, or even first quarter of this year. I w


Tonymac136 said:


> Riddle me this. Sony MH755 gets a whole lot of love on this forum, yet the Mh750 almost none. Why is this? I just got a 750 through the post that I had forgotten I'd ordered and it sounds very similar. It also doesn't have a silly cable. And was cheaper because I didn't worry about a fake as I was sure the 755 I was getting would be real (it is).
> 
> Which concludes my study - the cheapest pair of IEMs that money can buy which gives an acceptable sound to my ears (acceptable enough to live with as my only pair) is the £3.99 Sony MH750.



I got both, I got MH750 free from sony xperia Z1 that time. MH750 got more boosted bass than MH755, tuning also nice, MH755 more balance. Both are good for the price. its only for the price actually, not giant killer or something. Value wise, I dare to say BLON BL-03 are more value than MH755 with similar tuning but better in every aspects, much much better.


----------



## stryed (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm cautious with the new KZ ZSX/CCA C12 and blon-03.... I use the **** because it's not over ear and has a nice soundstage, but for serious listening I go back to the IT01 and realize that there's a seperate & punchy bass line and depth atttached to the rest of the instruments and vocals.  A coherence that I did not notice I had missed - and what a different world on the same crumby youtube track!
My dream IEM would be a bullet type IEM with large soundstage and coherence but it's hard to resist the temptation of these latest offerings. I might wait for the reviewers to settle down and go back to their oldies for comparison, hopefully in time for 11/11.
The ninetails was a strong contender a year or two and seems to be making a come back...nothing new?


----------



## ephrank

Hi all,

I've been listening to single DD for a long time. and want to find out how all-BA sound.

Are CCA C16s my best bet under $100 USD? Thanks.

Questions about CCA C16s - Do they scale well with source upgrades? Do spiral dots fit their nozzles?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> Riddle me this. Sony MH755 gets a whole lot of love on this forum,


The Sony is over rated unless you plan on changing the cable. I wish I never bought mine.


----------



## Tonymac136

It's ok. It's very very good for the money, but it's also similarly priced to the Blon BL-01 which is probably better.

What it isn't is some kind of giant killer that wipes the floor with £100 IEMs for fun. At around £10 it has rivals, and it only beats the worst offerings at £30. I don't regret my purchase at all and I could just about live with just the MH755 if I lost all my others. But that's all.


----------



## 1clearhead

SeoulParty said:


> I'm really tempted to jump on this Blon BL-03 hype train.  But still not sure if it'll be big enough upgrade (I know that it's relative for each user) over my current daily IEM, the KZ ZS10 Pro and TinAudio T2.  Also what would warrant a big enough upgrade over the $50ish ZS10 pro?  I was considering the Guideray GR-1 but also chifi's in the $100-$150 range like the TFZ No.3.  I'm leaning towards a new IEM that sounds more like ZS10 pro than the T2.


Both the CCA C12 or the BLON BL03 should be your next step, IMHO!


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Sony is over rated unless you plan on changing the cable. I wish I never bought mine.



Surely you knew when you bought the Sony MH755 that it came with that short J cable and that people were either recabling theirs, adding a short extension cord or using it with a bluetooth thingie like the ES100.

That does not make the sound "over rated."


----------



## Tamirci

mbwilson111 said:


> Surely you knew when you bought the Sony MH755 that it came with that short J cable and that people were either recabling theirs, adding a short extension cord or using it with a bluetooth thingie like the ES100.
> 
> That does not make the sound "over rated."



I agree. The only proper way to use them is either es100 or Sansa Clip route.  Or recabling..


----------



## chinmie

Tamirci said:


> I agree. The only proper way to use them is either es100 or Sansa Clip route.  Or recabling..



to be fair, that is their original intended purpose, to be used with bluetooth adapters, that's why it has a short cable. i use a cable extender on mine, and modded on with mmcx. i still think if i don't have the rest of my gears and can only have one earphone, i would still be happy with just the MH755


----------



## Tamirci

chinmie said:


> to be fair, that is their original intended purpose, to be used with bluetooth adapters, that's why it has a short cable. i use a cable extender on mine, and modded on with mmcx. i still think if i don't have the rest of my gears and can only have one earphone, i would still be happy with just the MH755



The only (not the only. I could have turned the longer cable behind my neck to my R ear) comfortable way to use them ✌Or use the clip of a Sansa Clip / ipod nano 6 / Shanling M0 / Fiio m50 etc.


----------



## Broquen

chinmie said:


> to be fair, that is their original intended purpose, to be used with bluetooth adapters, that's why it has a short cable. i use a cable extender on mine, and modded on with mmcx. i still think if i don't have the rest of my gears and can only have one earphone, i would still be happy with just the MH755



Agree. Maybe not the best at nothing, but do all quite well with very good timbre and coherence.


----------



## SuperLuigi

Tonymac136 said:


> It's ok. It's very very good for the money, but it's also similarly priced to the Blon BL-01 which is probably better.
> 
> What it isn't is some kind of giant killer that wipes the floor with £100 IEMs for fun. At around £10 it has rivals, and it only beats the worst offerings at £30. I don't regret my purchase at all and I could just about live with just the MH755 if I lost all my others. But that's all.



This is what I always find so interesting about sound preferences.  For me, the MH755 made me wonder why I spend money on Chi-fi, particularly on the more budget side.  The MH755, when judged on purely sound quality, were better than anything I had bought from Chi-fi under the $40 price range.  Maybe I haven't heard the right chi-fi at the price point, but the MH755 just sounded better to me.  I got the Sony MH755 and my Koss KPH30i the same week.  Both of them made me sit down and honestly think about how much money I'd need to spend to get something better sounding.  The value is out of the world for me.  

What do you feel rivals it at $10?  Aside from the BL-01 you referenced.  I've never heard those before.


----------



## Tonymac136

The ED9 isn't bad for the money, but the Mh755 is better. The ED9 doesn't do anything badly at all, it just leaves me wanting a bit "more". The other one in the mix is not discussed on here. All of those are great for the money but to my ears the Tin T2 and Blon BL03 are better.

Diminishing returns and all that though...


----------



## ozziecook

SuperLuigi said:


> What do you feel rivals it at $10?  Aside from the BL-01 you referenced.  I've never heard those before.


No rivals at £4.99 (what I paid). And with an extension for c£4, still no rivals.


----------



## genck

I don't find the BLON 03 better than the MH755, very similar to my ears, for whatever that's worth (nothing).


----------



## SuperLuigi

\


Tonymac136 said:


> The ED9 isn't bad for the money, but the Mh755 is better. The ED9 doesn't do anything badly at all, it just leaves me wanting a bit "more". The other one in the mix is not discussed on here. All of those are great for the money but to my ears the Tin T2 and Blon BL03 are better.
> 
> Diminishing returns and all that though...



I'm sorry if I don't follow.  You said the MH755 has rivals at $10.  Then listed 2 IEMs that are much more than $10.  The ED9 you mentioned you said is worse than the MH755, which I absolutely agree with.


----------



## Almazbek

Tonymac136 said:


> The ED9 isn't bad for the money, but the Mh755 is better. The ED9 doesn't do anything badly at all, it just leaves me wanting a bit "more". The other one in the mix is not discussed on here. All of those are great for the money but to my ears the Tin T2 and Blon BL03 are better.
> 
> Diminishing returns and all that though...


Ofc tin t2 are better (I love them), but the value of mh755 is insane for me. If i didnt care much about sound quality mh755 would solve the problem (after recabling  )


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Where might I be able to buy an MMCX modded MH755? I don't have the tools nor experience for soldering.


----------



## CoiL

Tonymac136 said:


> The ED9 doesn't do anything badly at all...


This one I honestly don`t get.
Yeah, it sounds fun and good for money but considering "splashy" highs (cymbals are way overdone and "artificial"), fixed springy rubbery cable and heavy weight - not worth imo.
I`ve had many of them for gifting and modding and there are also different batches/revisions (this is not new with KZ) that sound slightly different. Same thing with highs though.
Among KZ`s, I think ATE(ATR), which also has at least 5 revisions, is littlebit better bet.
But... I`d rather keep that money, collect and take BL-03 or VE BIE and call it done. While MH755 sounds also awesome (legit) there is huge risk getting fake one and it has fixed short J-cable.
This is just my subjective opinion about low-budget. Depending on needs, fit and sound preferences, choices may vary but I still wouldn`t guide ppl to ED9 at this point of chi-fi times.


----------



## ShakyJake

lgcubana said:


> Just got  in my new (to me) ToneKing Ninetails, thanks to @strooper, for including the balanced cable
> 
> I don't know if the filters really have a retention problem. But to play it safe, I added some plumber's (teflon) tape to the rear pieces; now they're much more snug, when tightening.
> (silver back, red front)


I lost one silver and one blue rear filter in the first week of having the Toneking 9Tail. So now my filters are tightened down with a wrench! I didn't think of using teflon tape, but that is a great idea.

Enjoy your 9Tail, it is a gem.


----------



## Tonymac136

SuperLuigi said:


> \
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't follow.  You said the MH755 has rivals at $10.  Then listed 2 IEMs that are much more than $10.  The ED9 you mentioned you said is worse than the MH755, which I absolutely agree with.



Responding to your point that the MH755 were better than any $40 IEM you had tried, I was just pointing out two $40 IEM that are way, way better (as you would expect them to be given the price points.)

The BL01 is at least as good at a very similar price and without the need to recable or buy an extension (the tuning is closer to the Tin T2, the MH755 being more similar to the BL03). There is a not a whole lot more expensive IEM in my signature that is definitely better than the MH755 too but forum rules prevent me from discussing that one. The Mh750 is also up there. And yeah, the ED9 is worse but not to such an extent as to not be close on certain tracks. It's also better with the dreadful output from my mobile phone.

The MH755 is great. I'm not hating on it by any means (it's far, FAR better than the ZS10 and better than the V80 too - both much more expensive) but what it isn't is some sort of major giant killer that renders $30, 40, 100 IEMs irrelevant. It is one of the best $10ish IEMs I've experienced.


----------



## chickenmoon

SuperLuigi said:


> This is what I always find so interesting about sound preferences.  For me, the MH755 made me wonder why I spend money on Chi-fi, particularly on the more budget side.  The MH755, when judged on purely sound quality, were better than anything I had bought from Chi-fi under the $40 price range.  Maybe I haven't heard the right chi-fi at the price point, but the MH755 just sounded better to me.  I got the Sony MH755 and my Koss KPH30i the same week.  Both of them made me sit down and honestly think about how much money I'd need to spend to get something better sounding.  The value is out of the world for me.
> 
> What do you feel rivals it at $10?  Aside from the BL-01 you referenced.  I've never heard those before.



LG Quadbeat 3.


----------



## ShakyJake

AudioNoob said:


> To clarify on the blon cables, some of us thought that the sharp curve and the strong springiness of the hook exacerbated the fit issues. You can fix this to a large degree with a hair-dryer, a heat gun or a cup of boiled water. The fit of tips can be addressed by cutting strips from the bores of the second bag of paper thin tips (useless) that are included with the blon. Fix for both issues, not a dime extra  I still think that the bass is a bit too much and even a single cello sounded like it had to blow its nose.


I had a listen to Dvorak's Cello Concerto on my Blon BL-03. I didn't hear any "snot" in the cello  What I did hear was a rich, engaging sound that made me hum along.

I am using TFZ XL widebore silicon tips and a balanced NiceHCK cable from my Pioneer XDP-30R.


----------



## jibberish

I was skeptical that I'd like the Blon BL-03 a lot more than I like the CNT-1.  But here we are, I've had the Blon for several days now and it's definitely better than the CNT-1 imo. Only drawback with the Blon's sound profile is that the mid bass can be too much at times, I found the bass to be overly distracting on a Flying Burrito Brothers album, of all things.  But on the whole it's just really wonderful for a budget IEM, and thankfully the fit isn't causing me any issues after swapping the cable and tips.


----------



## baskingshark

jibberish said:


> I was skeptical that I'd like the Blon BL-03 a lot more than I like the CNT-1.  But here we are, I've had the Blon for several days now and it's definitely better than the CNT-1 imo. Only drawback with the Blon's sound profile is that the mid bass can be too much at times, I found the bass to be overly distracting on a Flying Burrito Brothers album, of all things.  But on the whole it's just really wonderful for a budget IEM, and thankfully the fit isn't causing me any issues after swapping the cable and tips.



What tips and cables do u use?? And how does it compare with your Moondrop KPE?


----------



## DynamicEars (Sep 30, 2019)

jibberish said:


> I was skeptical that I'd like the Blon BL-03 a lot more than I like the CNT-1.  But here we are, I've had the Blon for several days now and it's definitely better than the CNT-1 imo. Only drawback with the Blon's sound profile is that the mid bass can be too much at times, I found the bass to be overly distracting on a Flying Burrito Brothers album, of all things.  But on the whole it's just really wonderful for a budget IEM, and thankfully the fit isn't causing me any issues after swapping the cable and tips.



use spiral dots if you can get the fit, it tames the mid bass with a little bit bigger sub bass (only a little) and sounds wider overall on soundstage. 1 only minor drawback of spiral dots are because of the dots, they smoothen trebles, which is good but with compensation of a little bit blurry imaging. Every tips have their pros and cons.

And also cable. Im thinking that the BLON will be nice with silver plated copper cable as it will tighten the bass part more, and the trebles are not bright, so slight improvement will be no harm to highs part. Waiting my 16 core cable for my BLON, and i ordered the one without earhook, i was thinking if i can use them as down ear / hanging down iem too with swapping left and right unit.


----------



## Niyologist

I had recently received the Magaosi BK50. It's not bad for a 1DD + 1BA configuration. The entire frequency seems to be rather on the smooth side. The only downside is that the cables are not removable. The fit is pretty good for a shallow fit IEM and btw, my ears are really small, so it's fine.


----------



## baskingshark

Niyologist said:


> I had recently received the Magaosi BK50. It's not bad for a 1DD + 1BA configuration. The entire frequency seems to be rather on the smooth side. The only downside is that the cables are not removable. The fit is pretty good for a shallow fit IEM and btw, my ears are really small, so it's fine.




Thanks for your impressions! But unfortunately it's a no go for me for IEMs with non detachable cables. Unless it's a cheap IEM like MH 755.
I had 2 midfi IEMs become unusable in the past due to faulty cables at the insertion to IEM shell. Actually if a cheap 16 buck IEM like the **** can have detachable cables, I'm a bit disappointed higher end sets can't incorporate detachable ones too.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 30, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Surely you knew when you bought the Sony MH755 that it came with that short J cable and that people were either recabling theirs, adding a short extension cord or using it with a bluetooth thingie like the ES100.


Actually, I didnt know the MH755 came with a short cable. How do you know everyone follows a Headfi thead before buying an iem?


----------



## mbwilson111 (Sep 30, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Actually, I didnt know the MH755 came with a short cable. How do you know everyone follows a Headfi thead before buying an iem?



Most of the listings for it did say so  Copied this from one of the sellers I used.

*SONY MH755 Stereo In-Ear Headphones Earphones Short Cable for Bluetooth Armband*

*Bulk package WITHOUT retail box, headphones only in plastic bag and securely wrapped*
*Genuine SONY accessories, short cable version for SBH20 Bluetooth Adatpers*
*Great sound quality and satisfaction guarantee*
*Asymmetrical Cable design (60CM left, 80CM Right), the longer side cable behind neck*
But, half meter extensions are readily available.  Even though I have several now that are recabled with different pretty cables,   my first one remains in its original state with an extension lead added.  Just do this:

See how I taped up the excess cable on the one side?  Not pretty... but it works.  The bad thing with this is the stupid right angled plug.   But people using them with a bluetooth adapter would probable like the plug.  Another example of how different everyone's needs are.







Recabling gives a much more attractive result   Thanks to my husband HungryPanda.






Using some red tips that cem with another IEM on this one






... and then there is my black MH755 that is not fake but the seller also had fake ones so we just got lucky. The sellers do not always know what they have been supplied with.  Just had to use the the yellow tips from one of my spare white pairs    The bumble bee version.


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> use spiral dots if you can get the fit, it tames the mid bass with a little bit bigger sub bass (only a little) and sounds wider overall on soundstage. 1 only minor drawback of spiral dots are because of the dots, they smoothen trebles, which is good but with compensation of a little bit blurry imaging. Every tips have their pros and cons.
> 
> And also cable. Im thinking that the BLON will be nice with silver plated copper cable as it will tighten the bass part more, and the trebles are not bright, so slight improvement will be no harm to highs part. Waiting my 16 core cable for my BLON, and i ordered the one without earhook, i was thinking if i can use them as down ear / hanging down iem too with swapping left and right unit.


Yes, I'm using Spiral Dots and a 16 core silver plated cable. The balance is just about right though the bass is still a little above neutral.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your impressions! But unfortunately it's a no go for me for IEMs with non detachable cables. Unless it's a cheap IEM like MH 755.
> I had 2 midfi IEMs become unusable in the past due to faulty cables at the insertion to IEM shell. Actually if a cheap 16 buck IEM like the **** can have detachable cables, I'm a bit disappointed higher end sets can't incorporate detachable ones too.



BK50 is available in mmcx version, as well as fixed cable version.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I'm using Spiral Dots and a 16 core silver plated cable. The balance is just about right though the bass is still a little above neutral.



Alright, yes definitely BLON isnt bass shy, for me also i prefer just a bit lower, but so far so good, not complain about that, still acceptable for me. My biggets issue is the fit, but actually with cables, they are OK, only with BT20 because of the earhook stiffness


----------



## Tamirci

Can these be any smaller?? Will give impressions later..


----------



## Nimweth (Sep 30, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Alright, yes definitely BLON isnt bass shy, for me also i prefer just a bit lower, but so far so good, not complain about that, still acceptable for me. My biggets issue is the fit, but actually with cables, they are OK, only with BT20 because of the earhook stiffness


I agree about the fit. The stock cable and tips didn't work for me, the angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears. With the fit I have now, the BLON is one of the best in my collection but I would like a little more treble presence and life. They make for a very relaxing listen, though.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> I agree about the fit. The stock cable and tips didn't work for me, the angled connectors forced the IEMs out if my ears. With the fit I have now, the BLON is one of the best in my collection but I would like a little more treble presence and life. They make for a very relaxing listen, though.



are you using straight connector without plastic earhook? actually listen them on high volume until you got your desired treble level, they are more lively (for some reasons, on low volume level bass is heard more) they are perceive more lively on high volume


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> are you using straight connector without plastic earhook? actually listen them on high volume until you got your desired treble level, they are more lively (for some reasons, on low volume level bass is heard more) they are perceive more lively on high volume


The TRN cable has straight connectors and softish ear hooks. I use a Fiio A5 amplifier so am supplying the BLON with plenty of power. I'm not a treble head but appreciate clarity and detail and a balancing brightness.


----------



## mbwilson111

Tamirci said:


> Can these be any smaller?



What are those?


----------



## genck

mbwilson111 said:


> What are those?


They look like the moondrop spaceship


----------



## Tamirci

mbwilson111 said:


> What are those?



Tiny is Moondrop Spaceship huge is Kz as16

This spaceship is unbeliable even without critical listening. I wonder how KXXS is if the entry model is sounding brilliant save lower basses that can't go deep.


----------



## mbwilson111

Tamirci said:


> Tiny is Moondrop Spaceship huge is Kz as16
> 
> This spaceship is unbeliable even without critical listening. I wonder how KXXS is if the entry model is sounding brilliant save lower basses that can't go deep.



I think I have something that might be smaller.  Maybe I will get the Moondrop Spaceship and compare.   These are my ZIOFEN H300.  I liked them enough to get two colors  Tiny microdrivers in a little plastic shell.  It has been awhile since I listened to these because I have too many but now that I have gotten them out for the photo...  I do remember really enjoying them at the time... before things got out of control.

They are probably discontinued.  I got them for £5.99 each with an Amazon UK lightning deal a year and a half ago. The original price was £15.99.


----------



## loomisjohnson

Niyologist said:


> I had recently received the Magaosi BK50. It's not bad for a 1DD + 1BA configuration. The entire frequency seems to be rather on the smooth side. The only downside is that the cables are not removable. The fit is pretty good for a shallow fit IEM and btw, my ears are really small, so it's fine.


a couple years ago the bk50 was widely hyped as the go-to $50 iem--i pulled it out recently and like you say it isn't bad (warm/smooth) and also very well-made, but sonically it doesn't hold up to the new contendahs in its price class (cca/bqeyz/tin).


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> I think I have something that might be smaller.  Maybe I will get the Moondrop Spaceship and compare.   These are my ZIOFEN H300.  I liked them enough to get two colors  Tiny microdrivers in a little plastic shell.  It has been awhile since I listened to these because I have too many but now that I have gotten them out for the photo...  I do remember really enjoying them at the time... before things got out of control.
> 
> They are probably discontinued.  I got them for £5.99 each with an Amazon UK lightning deal a year and a half ago. The original price was £15.99.



You have this, don’t you?

Elistooop Mini. It’s the smallest earphone I own. Comically small.


----------



## archdawg

Slater said:


> Elistooop Mini. It’s the smallest earphone I own. Comically small.







Dang, chi-fi really is on the leading edge these days. Not too long ago 'Treatment ear caps' looked like this:


----------



## Slater

archdawg said:


> Dang, chi-fi really is on the leading edge these days. Not too long ago 'Treatment ear caps' looked like this:



Haha

Didn’t TRN or someone refer to the eartips as “nipple grade” or some such nonsense?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You have this, don’t you?
> 
> Elistooop Mini. It’s the smallest earphone I own. Comically small.



I think I do except mine is called iHaper S001.   

Here it is next to one of the Ziofens. Size is close.

Now I suppose I will have to compare the sound... I hate trying to do that.  I put in the first one and end up just listening to music for hours and forget to put in the second iem


----------



## pfloyd

I retrofit my KEF M200 tips to my iHaper to keep them from falling in and touching my eardrums.


----------



## nraymond

SomeEntityThing said:


> Anyone tried these?: C$ 39.67 42%OFF | NFJ N300 PRO 3 Drive Unit In Ear Earphone Detachable Detach MMCX Cable DJ HIFI Monitor with microphone Headphones Heavy bass https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cD1USvsc
> 
> This review (http://underkg.co.kr/user_review/2349557) mentions that they are very bassy and can be a bit sibilant. Seems like typical Chi-Fi but dang do I like the thought of durable MMCX iems at an asking price like that...



I came across these independently recently, hadn't seen them before, did a web search which turned up your post. They look interesting... and yeah, doesn't seem like anybody in the west has tried them? The price has dropped since you posted, they now go for $30 on AliExpress, and while the NFJ branded variant is still over $40 on Amazon there is another one that looks the same but branded as "NEX" and called the N3 that's selling for $28 w/free Prime shipping:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RZR14JT

Reading a machine translation of the review you linked to, it sounds like they have more strengths than weaknesses, and I wonder if the bass and highs could be tempered by a different eartip choice? I don't know of any other triple graphene driver earphones (two 5mm, one 6mm), and having an MMCX connector too is good at that price point.


----------



## mbwilson111

pfloyd said:


> I retrofit my KEF M200 tips to my iHaper to keep them from falling in and touching my eardrums.



They would fall in?  Wow. I am not worried about that.


----------



## pfloyd

mbwilson111 said:


> They would fall in?  Wow. I am not worried about that.



Just a little hyperbole here, no but really they can go deep but I found that in this case getting a good shallow fit helps to expand soundstage, and this setup isolates like earplugs, further augmenting their quick bass. They are good to sleep in.


----------



## mochill

mbwilson111 said:


> They would fall in?  Wow. I am not worried about that.


Aurisonics rockets should be smaller maybe as well and zero audio I line , also hisound audio popular 2 and crystal


----------



## alvinlim2010

The Rose Mini 2, 4 and 6 are even smaller i believe


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Nimweth said:


> I agree about the fit. The stock cable and tips didn't work for me, the angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears. With the fit I have now, the BLON is one of the best in my collection but I would like a little more treble presence and life. They make for a very relaxing listen, though.


One of the best in terms of fit or sound?


----------



## DynamicEars

LaughMoreDaily said:


> One of the best in terms of fit or sound?



of course he meant for the sound, if you can get decent fit


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> One of the best in terms of fit or sound?


In terms of sound. It took quite a bit of experimentation to obtain an acceptable fit as I have larger than average ear canals. However once adjusted they perform well above their price level.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> In terms of sound. It took quite a bit of experimentation to obtain an acceptable fit as I have larger than average ear canals. However once adjusted they perform well above their price level.



I also have larger than average ear canals and more over, my left one is a little bit bigger than right one. Troublesome but thankful as I given awesome hearing to enjoy this hobby world


----------



## archdawg

Nimweth said:


> I agree about the fit. The stock cable and tips didn't work for me, the angled connectors forced the IEMs out of my ears. With the fit I have now, the BLON is one of the best in my collection but I would like a little more treble presence and life. They make for a very relaxing listen, though.


Kopi Okaya posted some EQ settings in the comment section of @Otto Motor 's Blon review that are supposed to make the BL-03 sound a bit like the Tanchjim Oxygen. 
https://www.audioreviews.org/blon-bl-03-review/

Well, I tried those settings in the parametric EQ in UAPP and while the results sound a bit over the top to my ears here and there (8.5k boost) it can be considered a starting point for own experiments. What these settings certainly achieved was a more airy sound (16k +5dB, hehe) ... definitely worth a shot and some extra tinkering if EQing is your thing.


----------



## Johnny2R

OK, I've been reading such love for the BLON BL-03 here that I'm about to go for a pair, in preference to the Tin Hi-Fi T2. Any recommendations as to the best place to buy these? I assume AliExpress, but I'm quite a newbie to that and am not sure whether it's safe to just go for the cheapest option or whether there are known good (or bad) sellers on there?


----------



## mbwilson111

Johnny2R said:


> OK, I've been reading such love for the BLON BL-03 here that I'm about to go for a pair, in preference to the Tin Hi-Fi T2. Any recommendations as to the best place to buy these? I assume AliExpress, but I'm quite a newbie to that and am not sure whether it's safe to just go for the cheapest option or whether there are known good (or bad) sellers on there?



Just use a seller on aliexpress that has had a lot of orders.  It will be ok.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 1, 2019)

Johnny2R said:


> OK, I've been reading such love for the BLON BL-03 here that I'm about to go for a pair, in preference to the Tin Hi-Fi T2. Any recommendations as to the best place to buy these? I assume AliExpress, but I'm quite a newbie to that and am not sure whether it's safe to just go for the cheapest option or whether there are known good (or bad) sellers on there?



I'll just go for the cheapest (after factoring in shipping). Unless the seller is brand new or has < 95% positive ratings.
Aliexpress is very safe IMHO, they keep the money in escrow until the buyer confirms they received a satisfactory product, then they release the money to seller.

If u can wait a month or so, 11/11 is coming up, and there are usually big discounts on aliexpress. But I bet there will be a new hypetrain IEM by then and maybe the BLON BL-03 will be yesterday's news then haha.

Edit: oh ya, China is having a golden week holiday this week, so if u do purchase anything from aliexpress now, chances are, it will be delayed.


----------



## lgcubana

Johnny2R said:


> OK, I've been reading such love for the BLON BL-03 here that I'm about to go for a pair, in preference to the Tin Hi-Fi T2. Any recommendations as to the best place to buy these? I assume AliExpress, but I'm quite a newbie to that and am not sure whether it's safe to just go for the cheapest option or whether there are known good (or bad) sellers on there?


As @mbwilson111  alluded to, when you do a search for "Blon BL-03", the top sellers will appear at the top of the list (.e.g. AK..., Woo...)

Be aware that orders might take over a week, to start their being processed.  70th Anniversary (Hail Hydra) starts today (Oct 1st), which coincides with the nationally recognized "Golden Week" holiday; which also starts on the 1st of October.


----------



## Johnny2R

Thanks! Now ordered the BL-03. Decided any further faffing around was just a waste of time. I'll report back on its performance for classical music once I receive it (presumably in a few weeks' time).


----------



## DBaldock9

When I was looking for a small micro driver earphone, to replace the HiFi BCD X10 that I've taken apart (to try and rewire as L = Left and R = Right), I came across the DEAT HiFi Small, and ordered a set for $29 from Penon Audio.
Looking forward to seeing how well they fit, and how good they sound.


----------



## CoFire

I've jumped on the BLON BL-03 hype train. I heard someone say they use QDC connectors. Can anyone comment what type of cable these benefit most from. I tend to default to pure copper. I'm thinking a Jcally 4 or 8 share QDC 0.78mm cable. Any suggestions?


----------



## nraymond

CoFire said:


> I've jumped on the BLON BL-03 hype train. I heard someone say they use QDC connectors. Can anyone comment what type of cable these benefit most from. I tend to default to pure copper. I'm thinking a Jcally 4 or 8 share QDC 0.78mm cable. Any suggestions?



Not QDC. QDC has rounded corners on the protruding parts. BL-03 is like TFZ and some NICEHCK, right angle corners, and I’ve yet to see aftermarket cables specifically cater to that. Just get some 2-pin cables that sit as flush as possible.


----------



## CoFire

nraymond said:


> Not QDC. QDC has rounded corners on the protruding parts. BL-03 is like TFZ and some NICEHCK, right angle corners, and I’ve yet to see aftermarket cables specifically cater to that. Just get some 2-pin cables that sit as flush as possible.



Thanks for clarifying! Someone in one of the other threads confirmed QDC was the cable used on the BLON BL-03. Unfortunately, I don't recall which thread that was otherwise I'd go address it.

Anyone have some close up pics of the BLON BL-03 iems and provided cables and how their aftermarket cables fit? I have 2, 2-pin cables in the mail so hopefully those work great.


----------



## lgcubana

CoFire said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Someone in one of the other threads confirmed QDC was the cable used on the BLON BL-03. Unfortunately, I don't recall which thread that was otherwise I'd go address it.
> 
> Anyone have some close up pics of the BLON BL-03 iems and provided cables and how their aftermarket cables fit? I have 2, 2-pin cables in the mail so hopefully those work great.


I'm re-posting this, as I can't remember which parallel thread it's from.

Naked 2 pin connection vs. (inset) covering with heat shrink tubing


----------



## darmanastartes

CoFire said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Someone in one of the other threads confirmed QDC was the cable used on the BLON BL-03. Unfortunately, I don't recall which thread that was otherwise I'd go address it.
> 
> Anyone have some close up pics of the BLON BL-03 iems and provided cables and how their aftermarket cables fit? I have 2, 2-pin cables in the mail so hopefully those work great.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1794#post-15214644


----------



## Johnny2R

So I'm now looking forward to delivery of my BLON BL-03s, having recently discovered the wonderful world of ChiFi IEMs. Just of curiosity, how much do people feel they would have to spend on a pair of IEMs to get something markedly better than the BLONs or others in the same bracket? There's always a law of diminishing returns, and I'm just wondering at what point that starts to kick in, given the remarkable bang-for-buck of these Chinese IEMs.


----------



## lgcubana

Johnny2R said:


> So I'm now looking forward to delivery of my BLON BL-03s, having recently discovered the wonderful world of ChiFi IEMs. Just of curiosity, how much do people feel they would have to spend on a pair of IEMs to get something markedly better than the BLONs or others in the same bracket? There's always a law of diminishing returns, and I'm just wondering at what point that starts to kick in, given the remarkable bang-for-buck of these Chinese IEMs.


I would suggest getting the Blons in hand 1st.  Then post what you would want to change; this’ll help in giving you a customized answer.

If you’ve just got that itch that won’t quit: ToneKing Nine Tails ($120), CCA C12 ($50), TRN V90 ($50)


----------



## Slater

CoFire said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Someone in one of the other threads confirmed QDC was the cable used on the BLON BL-03. Unfortunately, I don't recall which thread that was otherwise I'd go address it.
> 
> Anyone have some close up pics of the BLON BL-03 iems and provided cables and how their aftermarket cables fit? I have 2, 2-pin cables in the mail so hopefully those work great.





lgcubana said:


> I'm re-posting this, as I can't remember which parallel thread it's from.
> 
> Naked 2 pin connection vs. (inset) covering with heat shrink tubing





darmanastartes said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1794#post-15214644



Not QDC (which has rounded corners), but rather the rectangular socket (which has sharp corners) used on some TFZz and the NX7. I'm not sure what the official name of the socket is though.


----------



## HungryPanda (Oct 2, 2019)

.


----------



## Light - Man

HungryPanda said:


> .


Thanks for your insight Panda! 

I got a set of TRN-V90 today and reckon that it is rather good. So far I prefer it to the KZ ZSX as it sounds more natural to me. 

Would you agree with me and would you perhaps suggest that the TRN-V90 is one of the best at its price range? 

 what would you consider to be better up to the $100 mark?


----------



## steviewonderbread

I bought a lightly used set of BQEYZ KB100 from another Head-Fi user and I've been listening to them all day. If I had to compare these to my other IEMs, they have nearly the resolution of the Tin T2 (without the slight fatigue of the upper treble) and the warm and not-too-present bass of the C12, along with very organic, somewhat raised mids and good to excellent build quality. These are probably getting more difficult to find.. but definitely check them out if you are looking for something affordable "slightly more fun than neutral," which I have found to be my ideal sound signature. I might post a more detailed review later this month, but right away I can tell these are going to be used a lot.


----------



## ozziecook

Johnny2R said:


> So I'm now looking forward to delivery of my BLON BL-03s, having recently discovered the wonderful world of ChiFi IEMs. Just of curiosity, how much do people feel they would have to spend on a pair of IEMs to get something markedly better than the BLONs or others in the same bracket? There's always a law of diminishing returns, and I'm just wondering at what point that starts to kick in, given the remarkable bang-for-buck of these Chinese IEMs.


I don’t think it’s a question for getting ‘markedly better’ than the Blons. It’s more about curiosity - that’s what will bite you. And then there’s taste. 
Hard to beat Blons for bass, treble, mids and stage. Not maybe the very best at all of those individually but very close on each - - making them one of the best overall under £100. Possibly way more. 
And for the price...crazy. Wasn’t a lover of 9 tails and would be very doubtful if C12 or V90 is a step up as such. Depends what you want improvements on.


----------



## Johnny2R

I've only just dipped my foot into this whole area, so my experience is pretty minimal so far. I have had a pair of SoundMagic E10's for a few years; Betron B650's (seems to be a UK only model, v. good for £10); Akamate B2 Bluetooth ANC earphones; LG QuadBeat 3's; and recently purchased a pair of KZ ATE's, which I am much enjoying. I also have a pair of Bose QC25 noise-cancelling headphones which I love (the noise cancellation is amazing, and they have a great sound, too, although I think I might be able to surpass them with IEMs in a lot of respects). I have yet to hear a pair of IEMs with the kind of spaciousness and airiness I would ideally like, which allows me to 'see' an instrument within an orchestra and to get a feel of the ambience of the hall, and I wonder whether this is perhaps a deficiency of IEMs per se? I'm hoping in any case that the BLONs take me a little further down that path.

Funnily enough, I got the LG QuadBeat 3's with my phone and never even took them out of the box until the other day, after reading good things about them. I had assumed they were the normal poor quality offerings you tend to get with phones. Having listened to them, though, I'm not wildly impressed. They're very clear and clean sounding, but rather shrill, particularly with full orchestra. I definitely prefer the KZ ATE's.


----------



## Tonymac136

Oddly, given the price difference I actually find the Blon BL-01 to be great for soundstage accuracy although it is quite an "intimate" stage.

To get markedly better than the Blon BL03 is going to be at least as much down to tuning as measurements. As others have said, post your feelings on the Blon and people will be able to advise more personally. 
As far as cost goes - one of my IEMs (the Senn IE60) cost north of £100 and the Blon is just better in every respect. Most of my IEMs have some feature that improves on the Senn actually. I imagine that finding a night and day improvement over the likes of the BL03, CNT-1 and Tin T2 would be a very significant 3 figure investment. I hope the CCA C12 is on a par. Then I will have 4 pairs of IEMs that compete on price with my IE60 on its own.


----------



## ozziecook

Johnny2R said:


> I've only just dipped my foot into this whole area, so my experience is pretty minimal so far. I have had a pair of SoundMagic E10's for a few years; Betron B650's (seems to be a UK only model, v. good for £10); Akamate B2 Bluetooth ANC earphones; LG QuadBeat 3's; and recently purchased a pair of KZ ATE's, which I am much enjoying. I also have a pair of Bose QC25 noise-cancelling headphones which I love (the noise cancellation is amazing, and they have a great sound, too, although I think I might be able to surpass them with IEMs in a lot of respects). I have yet to hear a pair of IEMs with the kind of spaciousness and airiness I would ideally like, which allows me to 'see' an instrument within an orchestra and to get a feel of the ambience of the hall, and I wonder whether this is perhaps a deficiency of IEMs per se? I'm hoping in any case that the BLONs take me a little further down that path.
> 
> Funnily enough, I got the LG QuadBeat 3's with my phone and never even took them out of the box until the other day, after reading good things about them. I had assumed they were the normal poor quality offerings you tend to get with phones. Having listened to them, though, I'm not wildly impressed. They're very clear and clean sounding, but rather shrill, particularly with full orchestra. I definitely prefer the KZ ATE's.


Welcome to the entrance to the rabbit hole. 
For the price, I don’t think you could have chosen a better place to start than the Blons. And you may spend the next few years trying to improve on them. And mostly you will fail but you may stumble upon a signature you think you prefer...then you will get bored, hear differently and try again. 
And so it will go on. 
If you’re lucky like some, you may just enjoy all the variety that the search offers and not judge. And you may enjoy the whole process.
But no, I’m not convinced IEMs will give you that air and spaciousness that you’re looking for. Some come close and that’s the point of the search to an extent. Wanting to reproduce that realistic ‘being there’ feeling. But I’m not sure - at ANY price. It’s what keeps us looking and buying though. As long as you know what madness you’re in for


----------



## CoFire

Johnny2R said:


> So I'm now looking forward to delivery of my BLON BL-03s, having recently discovered the wonderful world of ChiFi IEMs. Just of curiosity, how much do people feel they would have to spend on a pair of IEMs to get something markedly better than the BLONs or others in the same bracket? There's always a law of diminishing returns, and I'm just wondering at what point that starts to kick in, given the remarkable bang-for-buck of these Chinese IEMs.



I think sometimes we dwell on what's better than a particular IEM more so than what's better for me. I mean, if what's better than the target IEM and what's better for me coincide then we're good but then something, like for me, the Moondrop Crescent walks in. I have technically much better IEMs but I find myself grabbing this one more often and tip rolling to get it just right. The ability to crank it up without piercing treble and having good bass (maybe not the best subbass) with this smooth, soothing signature, it just checks so many boxes for me! I feel it shares much in common with the Aeolus signature-wise though I'm not touting it to have similar technicalities (let's not get ahead of ourselves).

Is it better than the BLON BL-03, first define better, right? So yes, I'm getting the BLON BL-03 because I don't think it's about better, it's more about curiosity (and it may be better for me).... It's a sickness! Lol


----------



## FastAndClean

Blon is just smooth and natural, it sound so beautiful with everything, that is a very rare thing in this hobby, so many brands are pushing the treble and upper mids for more "details", most of the time you will get fake detail, far from the real thing, the Blon is not about that live, what a gem


----------



## Tonymac136 (Oct 2, 2019)

CoFire said:


> I think sometimes we dwell on what's better than a particular IEM more so than what's better for me. I mean, if what's better than the target IEM and what's better for me coincide then we're good but then something, like for me, the Moondrop Crescent walks in.



Absolutely this. All of my IEMs get bought after reading posts on here (with the exception of BL01). Some I really like. Others not so much. It's so subjective.

That's before taking into account taste, fit, let alone cables, tips, sources and all the other things that can affect sound!


----------



## HungryPanda

Light - Man said:


> Thanks for your insight Panda!
> 
> I got a set of TRN-V90 today and reckon that it is rather good. So far I prefer it to the KZ ZSX as it sounds more natural to me.
> 
> ...


 The TRN V90 is a great iem and is a more fun listen than the ZSX. Going up in price at around £100 my next favourite would be the Final E4000


----------



## Johnny2R

Is there some cheap cable I should order to replace the one on the BLON BL-03's, and is it a simple swap (no soldering etc., involved)? If so, I would like to order it now, rather than wait another 3-4 weeks after the earphones show up.


----------



## Tonymac136

Apparently they are 0.78mm connectors. I have ordered one that is now in the country. If it is any good I will let you know.


----------



## minion1990

Hey guys, could someone give me a recommendation pls.
I own a pair of AKG K702 65th Annies.
A year back I bought some Tin Audio T2 and I'm pretty happy with them, but sometimes they sound too harsh and even hurt my ears a little bit.

Does someone know an iem with a sound profile similar to the akg's with a wide sound stage?


----------



## SiggyFraud

Johnny2R said:


> Is there some cheap cable I should order to replace the one on the BLON BL-03's, and is it a simple swap (no soldering etc., involved)? If so, I would like to order it now, rather than wait another 3-4 weeks after the earphones show up.


A wide selection of cables with the specific square-qdc-type plug is available at the Nicehck store on Ali, but they cost more than the 03s. Type "NX7 QDC CABLE" in the AliExpress browser.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The BASEUS H07 begin to gain praise on my NBBA facebook group.

Anybody try them???

I don't need them, but sub-10$ gems always intrigue me.


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The BASEUS H07 begin to gain praise on my NBBA facebook group.
> 
> Anybody try them???
> 
> I don't need them, but sub-10$ gems always intrigue me.



Meh, they’re OK. Nothing special:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-713#post-14240739

They do improve slightly with the restrictive tyvek filter removed under the nozzle filter:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-727#post-14256289

Bottom line? There’s better options out there. If I had <$10 to spend, I’d go for the EDR1 or Sony MH755.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Meh, they’re OK. Nothing special:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...-reference-list.805930/page-713#post-14240739
> 
> ...



Okay then I skip this one....but I already have EDR1 and MH755...was searching for newcomers gems...still searching.

Right now i'm very intrigue by the new (?) chifi brand call SHUOER (another scrabble game that go wrong for brand naming like BQEYZ)....they appear on Ali lately with like 4 different models including 1DD+1BA, 1DD+2BA, 1DD+2 Knowles BA, and a flagship electrostatic iem (extremely intriguing).


----------



## CesarBR

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay then I skip this one....but I already have EDR1 and MH755...was searching for newcomers gems...still searching.
> 
> Right now i'm very intrigue by the new (?) chifi brand call SHUOER (another scrabble game that go wrong for brand naming like BQEYZ)....they appear on Ali lately with like 4 different models including 1DD+1BA, 1DD+2BA, 1DD+2 Knowles BA, and a flagship electrostatic iem (extremely intriguing).



I'm curious too about Shuoer Tape (electrostatic) until now the only guy who seems to have reviewed it is @Hawaiibadboy


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

CesarBR said:


> I'm curious too about Shuoer Tape (electrostatic) until now the only guy who seems to have reviewed it is @Hawaiibadboy


Yeah, he say they are better and more detailed than the Tinhifi P1 (wich I have but understand they will not became popular with the very particular sound they have). One of issue of P1 if its hard to drive, the TAPE is easy to drive....what im afraid is if the mids are too agressive and foward. @Hawaiibadboy worry me when he say he have to lower volume when some vocal sound too loud compared to rest of audio spectrum.

I'm intrigued by all their line up in fact. Waiting for more impressions before getting too excited.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 4, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, he say they are better and more detailed than the Tinhifi P1 (wich I have but understand they will not became popular with the very particular sound they have). One of issue of P1 if its hard to drive, the TAPE is easy to drive....what im afraid is if the mids are too agressive and foward. @Hawaiibadboy worry me when he say he have to lower volume when some vocal sound too loud compared to rest of audio spectrum.
> 
> I'm intrigued by all their line up in fact. Waiting for more impressions before getting too excited.



The TAPE's 3 - 4 khz peak looks scary to me. I'm gonna wait for some reviews first as I'm a bit sensitive to peaks in that area.
But an electrostat driver is very interesting technology, i just auditioned a $1.3k custom hybrid 2 days ago, it contains a treble electrostat driver and the clarity was excellent, more clear and detailed than the Audiosense T800 in fact (but of course the T800 price is 1/4 of this custom). I really do hope the electrostat technology in the TAPE has this kind of clarity though.


----------



## genck

After a week I'm convinced the BLON 03 is nothing special, I don't get the hype. It's likely that people just prefer different sound signatures however. People talking about it killing IEM's under $100??? lol have you tried the TFZ T2, likely not. If you guys are adding tips and a cable to the BLON 03 you're in the same category as the TFZ T2 and it smokes it in every possible way, times 2.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 5, 2019)

genck said:


> After a week I'm convinced the BLON 03 is nothing special, I don't get the hype. It's likely that people just prefer different sound signatures however. People talking about it killing IEM's under $100??? lol have you tried the TFZ T2, likely not. If you guys are adding tips and a cable to the BLON 03 you're in the same category as the TFZ T2 and it smokes it in every possible way, times 2.



Well music and gear is subjective so one man's meat is another man's poison, nothing right or wrong, and I'll respect others' opinions too.

I haven't heard the TFZ T2. But my 2 cents worth is that I have compared the BLON BL-03 to my 3 other single DD IEMs that are more expensive than it (TFZ No. 3, Toneking Nine Tails, Semkarch SKC CNT1), and it can hold its own ground against them, considering those are retailing at ~ $100 USD.

The tuning of the BLON BL-03 is very musical, and its timbre and tonality is excellent. It is great for certain genres like acoustic, jazz, classical, but maybe other genres it may not be the best. For sure it won't beat the TFZ No. 3 in subbass extension and bassheadery, or it won't beat the multi BAs/hybrids in clarity and instrument separation/details, but it does well in most areas. IMHO I think it's strongest area is timbre, I dare say it is better than my Nine Tails in this area. Not everyone cares about timbre though, in fact most reviewers don't mention timbre in their reviews.

It's not perfect of course. I find the isolation is below average and it doesn't have as good instrument separation/clarity/details as some of the above 3 single DD IEMs.

Are u using stock tips? The sound is crap with tips that are not modified or have long nozzles.
I'm using spinfit eartips and a $7 USD NICEHCK 8 core copper cable with the BLON BL-03, so maybe total cost is $43 USD. I think it is quite good value for the coin.


----------



## genck

baskingshark said:


> Well music and gear is subjective so one man's meat is another man's poison, nothing right or wrong, and I'll respect others' opinions too.
> 
> I haven't heard the TFZ T2. But my 2 cents worth is that I have compared the BLON BL-03 to my 3 other single DD IEMs that are more expensive than it (TFZ No. 3, Toneking Nine Tails, Semkarch SKC CNT1), and it can hold its own ground against them, considering those are retailing at ~ $100 USD.
> 
> ...


I used a number of tips on the BLON 03 and the best seal were given by the NewBee Foams. Don't get me wrong, it sounds good. I just like wide sound stage with deep sub bass with forward mids, I've said it before and I'll say it again - the BLON 03 is a lot like the MH755, it's okay. It can be very good if you don't like peaky treble, as it has none of that.


----------



## Jupiterknight

genck said:


> After a week I'm convinced the BLON 03 is nothing special, I don't get the hype. It's likely that people just prefer different sound signatures however. People talking about it killing IEM's under $100??? lol have you tried the TFZ T2, likely not. If you guys are adding tips and a cable to the BLON 03 you're in the same category as the TFZ T2 and it smokes it in every possible way, times 2.



Thank you man, You just saved me $$ and I won't purchase the BLON and I always thought the MH755 sounded exactly like the T2, so you did me a huge favor


----------



## genck

Jupiterknight said:


> Thank you man, You just saved me $$ and I won't purchase the BLON and I always thought the MH755 sounded exactly like the T2, so you did me a huge favor


The MH755 sounds nothing like the TFZ T2, maybe you didn't read what I said correctly.


----------



## Jupiterknight

genck said:


> The MH755 sounds nothing like the TFZ T2, maybe you didn't read what I said correctly.



As long as they both sound equally great, then I'm pleased


----------



## baskingshark

genck said:


> I used a number of tips on the BLON 03 and the best seal were given by the NewBee Foams. Don't get me wrong, it sounds good. I just like wide sound stage with deep sub bass with forward mids, I've said it before and I'll say it again - the BLON 03 is a lot like the MH755, it's okay. It can be very good if you don't like peaky treble, as it has none of that.



K I hope u find the ideal IEM u are looking for!

Yeah, the BLON BL-03 has a somewhat similar tuning to the Sony MH755, but personally I find that the BLON BL-03 has slight refinements over the MH755 in isolation, timbre and resolution. And the BLON's vocals and instruments ain't as thin sounding as the MH755's. But MH755 is very good for the price, I would say the MH755 is not too far away in sound quality from BL-03. 

However, the BLON BL-03 doesn't have the J shaped microphonic short undetachable cable of the MH755. I don't have skills to recable or do MMCX mods, and it costs at least $30 USD to do a MMCX mod in my country, so I'm quite happy with the entrance fee to get the BLON with a detachable cable with slight improvements.


----------



## genck

baskingshark said:


> K I hope u find the ideal IEM u are looking for!


I already did, and I already mentioned it.


----------



## avidtenswords

Personally, for a sub $100 pair of earphones, either the tin t2, t2 pro, t3 or the audiofly af 78's are all great options.


----------



## ozziecook

genck said:


> After a week I'm convinced the BLON 03 is nothing special, I don't get the hype. It's likely that people just prefer different sound signatures however. People talking about it killing IEM's under $100??? lol have you tried the TFZ T2, likely not. If you guys are adding tips and a cable to the BLON 03 you're in the same category as the TFZ T2 and it smokes it in every possible way, times 2.


I was given the TFZ T2 Galaxy, if that’s they one you’re referring to, by a felllow headfier as a gift. 
For me, it’s a very capable iem. And I was amazed by it for its price at first. But it sits in my drawer now, asleep. It’s the treble that lets it down. It’s unnatural and overdone, like many budget chifi efforts to dig out detail. 
NiceHCK NX7 is similar and I think The Tin models lean that way a little. It’s been discussed before. 
However, this is all opinion...but hey, isn’t everything. This whole site is based on that. 
If you like Galaxy then who am I? 

I prefer Blon...but I also see that it’s not for everyone. It also has its downsides. The bass is a little hollow at times and can overpower for some. But the timbre and stage is quite special - especially for £23! 
Yes it needs tip rolling for proper fit and the cable is questionable but hey. 

As for mh755. I have a few of those...a couple are having new cables put on for me. 
But Blon is way better ultimately and I don’t think they’re that similar either. 
I know that’s not what you were saying. But both are superb for their price. 
You think Blon are nothing special...but I’ve heard £1000 plus IEMs that I think it beats - certainly for enjoyment...there’s a lot of hype over supposed TOTL IEMs too so we just have to live with it I guess.


----------



## FastAndClean

not everyone can get it - why BL03 is so special?
those who are able to do it however know how many models are doing things that are - unnecessary


----------



## GuywhoLikesHIFI

I've been using the semkarch CNT 1 for many weeks now, and it's quite good. (cable absolute horse manure)
Certainly improvement over the ****.

However I ordered a Pair of Blon bl 03 for a friend as I heard they were similar to the CNT 1.
Immediately after listening to them for only about 5 songs I could tell they were something special, and clearly superior to my CNT 1 in many ways. With the **** to CNT jump, it was better, but the jump this time was more noticeable, and the soundstage on the BLON was wider and nicer than the CNT which wasn't as good as the ****.

I might have to get a BLON...
(still don't feel bad about getting a CNT1, they have fantastic passive noise isloation, better for gym. Blons aren't too much worse in that regard though.)

On a seperate note, the passive NC on my CNT1 is better than the ANC on my blitzwolf ANC set. I don't really know what to do with those now.


----------



## gazzington

I love the blon 03 but I changed cable and tips. To me it sounds as good as some £1000 iems. But we are all different. They are not perfect but pretty close to my preferences. AND just $30. I can buy a few sets in case they break too


----------



## archdawg (Oct 5, 2019)

ozziecook said:


> ...
> As for mh755. I have a few of those...a couple are having new cables put on for me.
> But Blon is way better ultimately and I don’t think they’re that similar either.
> I know that’s not what you were saying. But both are superb for their price.
> You think Blon are nothing special...but I’ve heard £1000 plus IEMs that I think it beats - certainly for enjoyment...there’s a lot of hype over supposed TOTL IEMs too so we just have to live with it I guess.




... or just ignore it.
To my ears my Blons not only perform dangerously close to some of my more costly IEMs, like e.g. the Dunu DK-3001 but even give them a run for their money here and there. No surprise that those Dunus have a clear edge with their mid and treble details (Knowles BAs) but details ain't everything and the BL-03 beat them (and others) with their coherence, clarity and their unique, natural spatial representation, especially regarding depth and their almost visceral rendering of instrumental structures - hard to describe but it's there and I'm able to reproduce that sensation any time. On top of that the BL-03 have that rare quality that I tend to value above anything else - on many tracks, especially well recorded acoustic jazz ... they just get out of the way and there's nothing left but vibes - I almost never got that from those Dunus and not that often from the MH755 - big, fat + for the Blons.
Again, _*if*_ the Blons really sport the same drivers as the Tanchjim Oxygens I'd really love to know what they did differently with the latter ones tuning wise.



gazzington said:


> ...
> To me it sounds as good as some £1000 iems. But we are all different. They are not perfect but pretty close to my preferences. AND just $30. I can buy a few sets in case they break too


While they're not the last word technically they're pretty darn close to my preferences as well, so close actually that I wouldn't miss too much if these were my only IEMs - they're my cheapest set that can pull off that trick.

PS: my second set just arrived at the local PO (40m away, lol) and a third one is on its way already. Nuff said.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

genck said:


> After a week I'm convinced the BLON 03 is nothing special, I don't get the hype. It's likely that people just prefer different sound signatures however. People talking about it killing IEM's under $100??? lol have you tried the TFZ T2, likely not. If you guys are adding tips and a cable to the BLON 03 you're in the same category as the TFZ T2 and it smokes it in every possible way, times 2.


I like the Blon BL-03 but I don't understand the super hype around it as well....i think chi-fi should work more on good DD like the BL-03 cause people are kinda tired of balanced armature timbre perhaps. And yeah, its time I try TFZ....but appart from this company, who do sub-50$ great single DD?? The Vsonic VS3 is nice, clearer and more balanced than BL-03, but a little dry in timbre and harsh in upper mids wich make them less enjoyable IMO

OH, Whats you audio source bro??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The thing for me with BL-03 is the rather clumsy fit, if the eartips go too deep it affect badly soundstage, imaging and dynamic. 

Perhaps its only my ears that got too much iem in there so well...its like a screw that turn loose in its hole. 

Anyway, right now they are well fitted and it really make me wonder about people saying soundstage is narrow....its ain't right fitted for them I think.

Okay....i understand the hype.


----------



## genck

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH, Whats you audio source bro??


I use an Asgard 3 with 4490 at home and  a note 8 on the go.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 5, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The thing for me with BL-03 is the rather clumsy fit, if the eartips go too deep it affect badly soundstage, imaging and dynamic.
> 
> Perhaps its only my ears that got too much iem in there so well...its like a screw that turn loose in its hole.
> 
> ...



The BLON BL-03 stock tips and cables are bad, it needs a long nozzle eartip (eg spinfits) or some mods the headfiers do to make the tip longer (see the Chinese brands thread). The stock cable also doesn't give a proper fit in the ear with most people. But once u get the fit right, the magic starts.

I gave away my **** and KZ ZS10 Pro yesterday after I listened to the BLON BL-03 for 2 days. After months of multi BA/hybrids with their astounding clarity and detail, I'm starting to yearn for a more "analogue" musical sound from the single DDs. Something that has good tonality/ timbre and lesser details but a more natural and coherent signature. Maybe it's a back to basics kinda thing for me.


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The thing for me with BL-03 is the rather clumsy fit, if the eartips go too deep it affect badly soundstage, imaging and dynamic.
> 
> Perhaps its only my ears that got too much iem in there so well...its like a screw that turn loose in its hole.
> 
> ...



I think the only major problem with the 03 is fit.  The nozzle is just a little too short.  Because of that I only have one pair of large JVC style tips that give me the full Blon 03 experience.  BUT... what an amazing experience.  Fantastic sound in all aspects,  wide stage and great depth.  Someone needs to design an 03 tip.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, im not the only one with this issue, sure the cable do not help and I never use it after first try, ear hook was too curvy. 

I tend to use KZ starline at first but the hole is too big i think....so yeah, long nozzle eartips is the way to go, will try to find a larger size...and perhaps more thick silicone one cause other wise it loosen up. I hate how they sound with memory foams tips.

I use balanced KBear cable or Alpha&Delta 8cores spc cable with them. NO Annoying earhook with those.

Hum, but dude....perhaps you will regret throwing away the ****...pretty drastic impulsive move lol

will never give away my ****. even if i fall intensely in love with a girl and she ask me to give it to her as a proof of my love so she don't left me.


----------



## Johnny2R

Received my MH755's today and have been listening to them for a little while. The only real comparison I have is with my KZ ATE's, and I would say the MH755's are a little more accurate tonally than the KZ's. They're very clear, and have a nice openness, spaciousness about them. The KZ's sound weightier, the MH755's a little thin by comparison. They're still a little shrill with string tone, particularly massed orchestral strings. But they're utterly astonishing for the price! Great tips as well, for me anyway - the large tips give me a really good seal. I tried a pair of Inairs foams for comparison, and thought they slightly dulled the sound (although it was still perfectly liveable with).

In a couple of weeks (?) time, I should receive my BLON BL-03's, which I'm really looking forward to. I'm hoping they're another step up.


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay, im not the only one with this issue, sure the cable do not help and I never use it after first try, ear hook was too curvy.
> 
> I tend to use KZ starline at first but the hole is too big i think....so yeah, long nozzle eartips is the way to go, will try to find a larger size...and perhaps more thick silicone one cause other wise it loosen up. I hate how they sound with memory foams tips.
> 
> ...


Me too! 
**** is really a special one!


----------



## Tamirci

PhonoPhi said:


> Me too!
> **** is really a special one!


Me too either!


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> I think the only major problem with the 03 is fit.  The nozzle is just a little too short.  Because of that I only have one pair of large JVC style tips that give me the full Blon 03 experience.  BUT... what an amazing experience.  Fantastic sound in all aspects,  wide stage and great depth.  Someone needs to design an 03 tip.



I don't think the Blon nozzle is too short for me.  I am using Symbio Peels and those grip well enough to give me a perfect seal.  Too much length would not allow the shell body to lie snuggly in my concha.  Fitting it snuggly like that also adds to the seal.  I would not want a tip long enough to have the body of the shell protruding from my ear.  Mine sit flat enough that I could sleep in them if I wanted to.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay, im not the only one with this issue, sure the cable do not help and I never use it after first try, ear hook was too curvy.



Until someone shows me a cable that perfectly fits over the pins like the stock one does, I will stick with the stock cable.  I know about the heat shrink idea but I don't want to do that either.  So where are the cables that actually work with the Blon?  It seems weird that this would be the only cable like this.

Ok now I understand why some are having a problem while I don't.  The ear hook fits around my ear perfectly and is thin enough that I don't feel any pressure from it and it does not pull the shell out of my ear like some have said.


----------



## dharmasteve

I think the guy who tuned the Blon 03 should get an award.  It's my bit of HiFi of the year.  The guy is a genius.


----------



## Ocelitgol

anyone tried blocking the vent on Blon?


----------



## SoundChoice

I don't get the hype surrounding the BLON BL-03, because it sounds crappy when I compare it to my floor standing Raidho D5.1 speakers retail price $225,000 featuring 115-mm Diamond mid-ranges, and four 8" diamond bass drivers. Maybe I'll get around to swapping out the BLON tips and cable, but then that would make these $30 IEMs extremely costly at $36.99 which is totally not worth it for something that sounds amazing. If I wanted good value, I'll just buy an Andromeda... it already includes a good cable!


----------



## FastAndClean

SoundChoice said:


> I don't get the hype surrounding the BLON BL-03, because it sounds crappy when I compare it to my floor standing Raidho D5.1 speakers retail price $225,000 featuring 115-mm Diamond mid-ranges, and four 8" diamond bass drivers. Maybe I'll get around to swapping out the BLON tips and cable, but then that would make these $30 IEMs extremely costly at $36.99 which is totally not worth it for something that sounds amazing. If I wanted good value, I'll just buy an Andromeda... it already includes a good cable!


you cant beat dem diamonds bruh


----------



## dharmasteve

SoundChoice said:


> I don't get the hype surrounding the BLON BL-03, because it sounds crappy when I compare it to my floor standing Raidho D5.1 speakers retail price $225,000 featuring 115-mm Diamond mid-ranges, and four 8" diamond bass drivers. Maybe I'll get around to swapping out the BLON tips and cable, but then that would make these $30 IEMs extremely costly at $36.99 which is totally not worth it for something that sounds amazing. If I wanted good value, I'll just buy an Andromeda... it already includes a good cable!



Actually $240,000 for the better ones.


----------



## SoundChoice

dharmasteve said:


> Actually $240,000 for the better ones.



I'm on a budget.


----------



## dharmasteve

SoundChoice said:


> I'm on a budget.



I understand.


----------



## chinmie

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum, but dude....perhaps you will regret throwing away the ****...pretty drastic impulsive move lol
> 
> will never give away my ****. even if i fall intensely in love with a girl and she ask me to give it to her as a proof of my love so she don't left me.



in that scenario, I'd give her the **** and just buy another one. it's a win-win for less than 30 dollars. a girl who ask for an IEM instead of diamonds is a keeper, that's an audiophile partner for life


----------



## Slater

stormers said:


> anyone tried blocking the vent on Blon?



This guy (and others):


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> in that scenario, I'd give her the **** and just buy another one. it's a win-win for less than 30 dollars. a girl who ask for an IEM instead of diamonds is a keeper, that's an audiophile partner for life


Oh, yeah, that would be exceptional....and I would give her a pair of T800 as well with a **** and Blon BL-03 in that case. 
....

....

....

Do you have her number????


----------



## Slater (Oct 5, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> I don't get the hype surrounding the BLON BL-03, because it sounds crappy when I compare it to my floor standing Raidho D5.1 speakers retail price $225,000 featuring 115-mm Diamond mid-ranges, and four 8" diamond bass drivers. Maybe I'll get around to swapping out the BLON tips and cable, but then that would make these $30 IEMs extremely costly at $36.99 which is totally not worth it for something that sounds amazing. If I wanted good value, I'll just buy an Andromeda... it already includes a good cable!



Diamonds are so last year. It’s all about the wurtzite boron nitride nanospheres.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Slater said:


> This guy (and others):


any reason why? beside raising the sub-bass (just from assumption, I have no experience)


----------



## Slater

stormers said:


> any reason why? beside raising the sub-bass (just from assumption, I have no experience)



Usually, it’s to increase the amount of sub bass. Other than that, there’s really no other reason to tape the front vent.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Usually, it’s to increase the amount of sub bass. Other than that, there’s really no other reason to tape the front vent.



I'm a basshead and I think the BLON BL-03 has adequate subbass and midbass quantity already, I'm not inclined to block the vent for more bass. Though there are definitely more basshead IEMs out there.

But I'm wondering if blocking the vent will cause any damage to the internals of the IEM due to build up of pressure or maybe driver flex? I know other headfiers do this with their T2 and other IEMs.


----------



## Khan SW

In my personal experience with the Blon-03 I've found that using Comply Foam Isolation+ tips brings the sub bass up and is a very enjoyable experience. When I swap back to the SpinFit CP240 I find it has a more neutral sound which is also pleasing. The hype is real, just some people will never get over that a $30 IEM can sound as good as something they've spent much more money on.


----------



## Ocelitgol

baskingshark said:


> I'm a basshead and I think the BLON BL-03 has adequate subbass and midbass quantity already, I'm not inclined to block the vent for more bass. Though there are definitely more basshead IEMs out there.
> 
> But I'm wondering if blocking the vent will cause any damage to the internals of the IEM due to build up of pressure or maybe driver flex? I know other headfiers do this with their T2 and other IEMs.


Here I am worrying about the soundstage instead....


----------



## martiniCZ

If anyone cares, I tried to retune my ****. I always felt some potential in them, but I couldn't get used to their sound, especially in the upper mids. The original frequency response looks good (white curve), but I know I'm not the only one who has a problem with their strange tonality.
At first I checked and found that the BA was working, then disconnected them and rolled out tons of glue from nozzles. I expected a large slump at the mids, but as you see in the frequency response (green), the result was just the opposite. DD does not appear to be limited by crossover and either the BA is connected in a counter-phase or its body prevents the passage of frequencies above 2k. However, despite the unpleasant peeks, the result seemed cleaner to me than with the BA, so I decided to tame it with a passive filter. At first I used standalone thin strip of micropore material from the screen protection of the new laptop (blue). But I was still not completely satisfied, so I added a piece of plastic tube from the ear stick in the middle (purple). The sound is now a bit more V-shaped compare to original, with a more pronounced bass and sub bass, the upper mids seem more natural to me and the treble a little more distinct. Only vocals are a bit more in the background.
I don't have a calibrated measuring system, so the measurement results of the frequency response are only informative. Maybe it's just a problem with my batch of BA or my ears and requirements for sound, so if you're happy with your ****, there's no reason to make any changes.
https://i.postimg.cc/2qRm0456/****-R.png https://i.postimg.cc/wRvd12wW/****-mod.jpg


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 6, 2019)

martiniCZ said:


> If anyone cares, I tried to retune my ****. I always felt some potential in them, but I couldn't get used to their sound, especially in the upper mids. The original frequency response looks good (white curve), but I know I'm not the only one who has a problem with their strange tonality.
> At first I checked and found that the BA was working, then disconnected them and rolled out tons of glue from nozzles. I expected a large slump at the mids, but as you see in the frequency response (green), the result was just the opposite. DD does not appear to be limited by crossover and either the BA is connected in a counter-phase or its body prevents the passage of frequencies above 2k. However, despite the unpleasant peeks, the result seemed cleaner to me than with the BA, so I decided to tame it with a passive filter. At first I used standalone thin strip of micropore material from the screen protection of the new laptop (blue). But I was still not completely satisfied, so I added a piece of plastic tube from the ear stick in the middle (purple). The sound is now a bit more V-shaped compare to original, with a more pronounced bass and sub bass, the upper mids seem more natural to me and the treble a little more distinct. Only vocals are a bit more in the background.
> I don't have a calibrated measuring system, so the measurement results of the frequency response are only informative. Maybe it's just a problem with my batch of BA or my ears and requirements for sound, so if you're happy with your ****, there's no reason to make any changes.
> https://i.postimg.cc/2qRm0456/****-R.png https://i.postimg.cc/wRvd12wW/****-mod.jpg



Nice idea!

I think my issue with the **** was the artificial timbre in some acoustic instruments like woodwind and brass. It's not apparent for EDM, pop or rock type genres. But my main genres I listen to are acoustic, instrumental and jazz so it is quite apparent there. I don't think there's any way to fix timbre though short of getting another IEM. And most folks ain't too particular about timbre, maybe it's only me that's OCD about it.

But **** is still super good for the price and other genres, the timbre issue is just a small nitpick of mine.


----------



## DynamicEars

martiniCZ said:


> If anyone cares, I tried to retune my ****. I always felt some potential in them, but I couldn't get used to their sound, especially in the upper mids. The original frequency response looks good (white curve), but I know I'm not the only one who has a problem with their strange tonality.
> At first I checked and found that the BA was working, then disconnected them and rolled out tons of glue from nozzles. I expected a large slump at the mids, but as you see in the frequency response (green), the result was just the opposite. DD does not appear to be limited by crossover and either the BA is connected in a counter-phase or its body prevents the passage of frequencies above 2k. However, despite the unpleasant peeks, the result seemed cleaner to me than with the BA, so I decided to tame it with a passive filter. At first I used standalone thin strip of micropore material from the screen protection of the new laptop (blue). But I was still not completely satisfied, so I added a piece of plastic tube from the ear stick in the middle (purple). The sound is now a bit more V-shaped compare to original, with a more pronounced bass and sub bass, the upper mids seem more natural to me and the treble a little more distinct. Only vocals are a bit more in the background.
> I don't have a calibrated measuring system, so the measurement results of the frequency response are only informative. Maybe it's just a problem with my batch of BA or my ears and requirements for sound, so if you're happy with your ****, there's no reason to make any changes.
> https://i.postimg.cc/2qRm0456/****-R.png https://i.postimg.cc/wRvd12wW/****-mod.jpg





baskingshark said:


> Nice idea!
> 
> I think my issue with the **** was the artificial timbre in some acoustic instruments like woodwind and brass. It's not apparent for EDM, pop or rock type genres. But my main genres I listen to are acoustic, instrumental and jazz so it is quite apparent there. I don't think there's any way to fix timbre though short of getting another IEM. And most folks ain't too particular about timbre, maybe it's only me that's OCD about it.
> 
> But **** is still super good for the price and other genres, the timbre issue is just a small nitpick of mine.




Nice try, does it change the timbre? The blue measurement looks the best for me.

Yes **** is quite good for the price, they have details but too bad off timbre really put them down for me. And mid bass bleed. I like the semi open back design though, hopefully more iems like this.

Meanwhile the new BQEYZ Spring 1 have very good timbre even for picky one like me, with very much details. They have similar configuration but of course they are more pricier


----------



## chinmie

soo.. this arrived this afternoon, nice and surprising sunday delivery.

this is a nice sounding IEM worthy of the hype. 
out of my small number of IEMs, the BL03 is similar in tuning group to the ZS10 Pro and the Kanas, with the latter two both more similar together.

the BL03 has more emphasis on midbass bloom, while the Kanas and Z10pro digs deeper in Subbass. also the BL03 has a faster overall attack, while the Kanas and ZS10 Pro has a "slow compression" sounding overall. based on this alone, i prefer the Blon for rock, jazz, or everything that use real drums and bass guitar, while i prefer the Kanas for everything that use electronic drum sound and synth based bass.

mids and treble are more natural sounding on the BL03, while the Kanas and ZS10 Pro have leaner mids and more processed sounding treble.

soundstage is wider on Kanas and ZS10 Pro, but because of the faster attack and less compressed presentation, the BL03 has a better instrument separation in the mids and treble. separation on the lower register is still better on the Kanas.

the ZS10 Pro overall sounded veiled compared to the BL03 and the Kanas. I'd put the Kanas and BL03 in the same class on resolution

i tried the BL03 with three cables: the Kanas's Lyre cable (8 braid), the EM2's stock cable (3 braid below the splitter, 2 each above the splitter), and the stock BL03 cable (4 braid below and 2 each above the splitter).

the midbass is bloomier and become too much with the Lyre cable. the EM2 and BL03 cable is a bit similar on the midbass, with the EM2 a bit more controlled and less amount of midbass. i don't know about the impedance of the cables, it's just something i found out and share here. others who are more knowledgeable about this stuff might be able to provide better information.


----------



## martiniCZ (Oct 6, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> Nice try, does it change the timbre? The blue measurement looks the best for me.
> Yes **** is quite good for the price, they have details but too bad off timbre really put them down for me. And mid bass bleed. I like the semi open back design though, hopefully more iems like this.


Hard say if timbre has changed, they just sounds better for my ears, more interesting, more lively (bassy). I'd say the strings sounds more natural now, not like a synthesizer, but comparing it in memory is really hard, it can be a placebo. Mid bass bleed unchanged, it looks like a property of used DD. And to be clear, I still prefer other cheap IEMs (TD1, Tin T2, V80 or cheaper IM2) then ****.
Unfortunately I do not listen to jazz, so I cannot compare sound after moding in this genere. But I'll try to give you some examples of why I didn't leave them as I bought them and why I'm more satisfied with them now. Sorry for my English, I don't know the words to describe it, so I'm reliant on Google.
Gennesis-Invisible Touch - I couldn't listen to Collins' vocal before on **** at all, it was cutting my ears, nasty and unnatural. Percussions at the beginning was bland and lifeless, mainly hit hats and cymbals were somehow choked and strangely filed. Bud they're still missing a little spark to me now.
Midge Ure-Orchestrated-Hymn - the same problem with unlistenable vocal, the instruments of the orchestra sounded subdued, strigs sounded like synthetic, uncomfortable in song culminations
Within Temptations-Resist - inadequate resolution, everything was mixed together, but even now it's not good, just at least the bass.

P.S. And you are right, now I tied remove this plastic tube at  center and leave only micropore filter, it sounds beteer, more bright and detailed, thanks for advice


----------



## lgcubana

chinmie said:


> soo.. this arrived this afternoon, nice and surprising sunday delivery.
> 
> this is a nice sounding IEM worthy of the hype.
> out of my small number of IEMs, the BL03 is similar in tuning group to the ZS10 Pro and the Kanas, with the latter two both more similar together.
> ...


Really good observations, on the Blon BL-03

You took a deep dive into something that I was only now coming around to: I tried out my Kanas Pro against the BL-03 last night and found that on Lil Wayne’s “LoliPop” the KPE ran circles around the  Blons.  As the synthesized, thumping bass covers a wider range of the sub bass than my go to test song, Ying Yang Twins “Whisper”.  The Blons just don’t cover the range as well as the KPE.  I’ll have to try out some of the top 80s Rock, later today, for the drum sets.


----------



## toddy0191

Just as a heads up for my fellow UK'ers.  The Audimi Y02 that was being talked about last year as a TRN V20 rebadge with a nice case and foams.is currently £6.99 on Amazon prime.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H4KXBFH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_TVJMDb2WTQBG1


----------



## HungryPanda

toddy0191 said:


> Just as a heads up for my fellow UK'ers.  The Audimi Y02 that was being talked about last year as a TRN V20 rebadge with a nice case and foams.is currently £6.99 on Amazon prime.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07H4KXBFH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_TVJMDb2WTQBG1


Identical to the QKZ VK2


----------



## toddy0191

HungryPanda said:


> Identical to the QKZ VK2


Are they hybrids?


----------



## HungryPanda

Just an 11.6mm Dynamic driver Titanium coated


----------



## linkzex (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi has anyone tried doing the tin t2 vent mod but prick a hole in the tape? basically decrease the diameter of the front vent, this way the pressure can still be somewhat equalized. Is this worth it? Has anyone tried it


----------



## SupremusDoofus

linkzex said:


> Hi has anyone tried doing the tin t2 vent mod but prick a hole in the tape? basically decrease the diameter of the front vent, this way the pressure can still be somewhat equalized. Is this worth it? Has anyone tried it


Is it possible to make a hole smaller than the diameter of the front vent? Maybe use some micropore tape? I tried out micropore and it wasn't any different to using other tapes


----------



## scottySK

Johnny2R said:


> Received my MH755's today and have been listening to them for a little while. The only real comparison I have is with my KZ ATE's, and I would say the MH755's are a little more accurate tonally than the KZ's. They're very clear, and have a nice openness, spaciousness about them. The KZ's sound weightier, the MH755's a little thin by comparison. They're still a little shrill with string tone, particularly massed orchestral strings. But they're utterly astonishing for the price! Great tips as well, for me anyway - the large tips give me a really good seal. I tried a pair of Inairs foams for comparison, and thought they slightly dulled the sound (although it was still perfectly liveable with).
> 
> In a couple of weeks (?) time, I should receive my BLON BL-03's, which I'm really looking forward to. I'm hoping they're another step up.



I've also just got my Sony's. Definitely loving the sound, shares some similarities with my T2's but more sub bass. Worth the effort to recable them I think, might be a future DIY project.

I'd love to know how they stack up to the much hyped Blon! Hoping for an 11.11 sale to grab them


----------



## scottySK

Tin T4 is on its way.. as a T2 fan I'm excited.


----------



## zr0dfx

scottySK said:


> Tin T4 is on its way.. as a T2 fan I'm excited.



Where did you order it from?


----------



## Johnny2R

I have to say I'm not as taken with the Sony MH755's as I hoped I might be. A little anxious I might have bought fakes. Is there an easy way of telling?


----------



## archdawg (Oct 7, 2019)

scottySK said:


> I've also just got my Sony's. Definitely loving the sound, shares some similarities with my T2's but more sub bass. Worth the effort to recable them I think, might be a future DIY project.
> 
> I'd love to know how they stack up to the much hyped Blon!


I've got a bunch of recabled MH755 and two sets of the BL-03 (got another set on the way) and to my ears the Blons beat them in pretty much all departments including tonality, the big + of the Sonys. Regarding the mid-bass bleed of the Blons that some folks mentioned, I get that as well on my smartphone and older DAPs and DACs but it's no issue whatsoever on my E1DA 9038S USB DAC and low-imp cables (<0.05 Ohm output impedance + ~0,1 Ohm cable impedance > damping factor ~300). If I had to nitpick I'd say that the Blons fall a bit short when it comes to the last bit of details, especially compared to BAs but nothing really to lose sleep over IMO and they more than make up for that with their natural! tonality and stageing, coherency, cohesiveness and clarity, their way to structure natural instruments and on top of that their seemingly effortless engaging musicality - all of that together puts them in a distinctive tear above the MH755 to my ears.
Given that @crinacle gave those $5 Sonys a B= rating, right next to some unfortunate $1000+ IEMs I wonder where he'd place the BL-03 on his list ...



> Hoping for an 11.11 sale to grab them


I consider myself lucky for having paid no more than 26€ for each of my three sets but hey, why not wait another month to save one or two dollars - if at all.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 7, 2019)

archdawg said:


> I've got a bunch of recabled MH755 and two sets of the BL-03 (got another set on the way) and to my ears the Blons beat them in pretty much all departments including tonality, the big + of the Sonys. Regarding the mid-bass bleed of the Blons that some folks mentioned, I get that as well on my smartphone and older DAPs and DACs but it's no issue whatsoever on my E1DA 9038S USB DAC and low-imp cables (<0.05 Ohm output impedance + ~0,1 Ohm cable impedance > damping factor ~300). If I had to nitpick I'd say that the Blons fall a bit short when it comes to the last bit of details, especially compared to BAs but nothing really to lose sleep over IMO and they more than make up for that with their natural! tonality and stageing, coherency, cohesiveness and clarity, their way to structure natural instruments and on top of that their seemingly effortless engaging musicality - all of that together puts them in a distinctive tear above the MH755 to my ears.
> Given that @crinacle gave those $5 Sonys a B= rating, right next to some unfortunate $1000+ IEMs I wonder where he'd place the BL-03 on his list ...



I pulled out of the Massdrop JVC HA FDX01 (which cost $250 USD during the pre order phase) after I got my BLON BL-03 for $25 USD. I haven't heard the JVC, but thanks @Otto Motor for comparing the 2 and saying the BLONs ain't too far away in quality. I personally would prefer to spend the 90% difference in price on 11/11 sales or Christmas sales.

Definitely the BLON loses out in clarity, instrument separation and details to my other single DDs, not to mention multi BA/hybrids, but I'm very happy with the BLONs for the tonality and timbre. My gold standard in timbre and tonality was the toneking nine tails till the BLON came along. And I'm pretty suprised the BLON's subbass can dig quite low, though it ain't basshead in quantity. Yeah there's a mild midbass bleed, but I actually like it for acoustic and jazz genres to give a bit of warmth and "analogue" signature to the lower mids.


----------



## mbwilson111

Johnny2R said:


> I have to say I'm not as taken with the Sony MH755's as I hoped I might be. A little anxious I might have bought fakes. Is there an easy way of telling?



What seller did you use and did you get white or black ones.  High chance of fakes with the black.  So far I have not heard of anyone getting white fake ones from any of the recommended sellers mentioned in the MH755 thread and other iem threads.

There are photos in the main thread showing what the driver should look like.  Also other ways to tell.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## archdawg

baskingshark said:


> Definitely the BLON loses out in clarity, instrument separation and details to my other single DDs, not to mention multi BA/hybrids, but I'm very happy with the BLONs for the tonality and timbre.


Like I posted above (Blons vs. MH755) to my ears the BL-03 (again: on the 9038S) beat specifically those Sonys in clarity and slightly in details and separation in the usual sense, but above that the Blons have a unique way to structure natural instruments - tonally as well as spatially - that differs quite a bit from how my other IEMs render those vibes, pretty fascinating. Again, this may have something to do with the crazy high damping factor in that setup, the BL-03 don't sound that amazing to my ears on any of my other DACs or DAPs, including the Sonata USB DAC that you own as well. On the Sonata mid-bass bleed is still an issue and if you ever drained that sort of swamp (150-400HZ) by any means - better impedance bridging/damping or subtractive EQing - you'll notice how much the overall spatial representation and details can improve ... just saying.

At the end of the day though some of my more costly IEMs like my Zeniths.(580€ a while back) clearly leave the Blons in the dust in almost any department, except for depth and layering, the weakest spot of the R1Z but then no other of my IEMs give me goosebumps all over with almost any good recording like the Zeniths (on the 9038S with a low-imp cable) - best money ever spent on any IEM - period - but those Blons sure are more than worth what I paid for them as well.


----------



## ozziecook (Oct 7, 2019)

see below - apologies. Meant as a 'reply'


----------



## ozziecook

archdawg said:


> Like I posted above (Blons vs. MH755) to my ears the BL-03 (again: on the 9038S) beat specifically those Sonys in clarity and slightly in details and separation in the usual sense, but above that the Blons have a unique way to structure natural instruments - tonally as well as spatially - that differs quite a bit from how my other IEMs render those vibes, pretty fascinating. Again, this may have something to do with the crazy high damping factor in that setup, the BL-03 don't sound that amazing to my ears on any of my other DACs or DAPs, including the Sonata USB DAC that you own as well. On the Sonata mid-bass bleed is still an issue and if you ever drained that sort of swamp (150-400HZ) by any means - better impedance bridging/damping or subtractive EQing - you'll notice how much the overall spatial representation and details can improve ... just saying.
> 
> At the end of the day though some of my more costly IEMs like my Zeniths.(580€ a while back) clearly leave the Blons in the dust in almost any department, except for depth and layering, the weakest spot of the R1Z but then no other of my IEMs give me goosebumps all over with almost any good recording like the Zeniths (on the 9038S with a low-imp cable) - best money ever spent on any IEM - period - but those Blons sure are more than worth what I paid for them as well.



Yep. The Zeniths sure are special. Possibly my favourite to date. Totally agree about the depth and layering too, where Blons absolutely excel, along with almost unique timbre and spacing. I think Blons do respond to different sources. I don't hear any bass bleed per se...just a slight hollowness on certain recordings. What I really love is the treble, which doesn't often get a mention. It's very present and sweet but not intrusive or artificially enhanced to aid unnecessary detail. Getting the treble right for me is the sign of a true quality IEM.


----------



## Johnny2R (Oct 7, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> What seller did you use and did you get white or black ones.  High chance of fakes with the black.



Seller was 'xirui_01' on ebay, and they're white, with orange tips. No real reason to suspect they're fakes, I'd just like to be able to tell. They were actually listed as 'HM755', but I think that's just an error, as the ones which turned up have 'MH755' on the label (and AFAIK, there's no such thing as an HM755).


----------



## dw1narso

Johnny2R said:


> I have to say I'm not as taken with the Sony MH755's as I hoped I might be. A little anxious I might have bought fakes. Is there an easy way of telling?



Can you describe what you hear with the Sonys? mind to share what do you use to drive them?
do you use the provided [orange] eartips? I get better sound to my taste with eartips with wider bore... it open up the base, mid and treble, though on the negative side also make the skewed mid frequency response toward upper mid became more apparent.

However in other case... if you are so used to with multi-driver IEM, especially V-shaped ones... there's a chance that the MH755 sounds off compared to them.


----------



## Johnny2R

dw1narso said:


> Can you describe what you hear with the Sonys? mind to share what do you use to drive them?
> do you use the provided [orange] eartips? I get better sound to my taste with eartips with wider bore... it open up the base, mid and treble, though on the negative side also make the skewed mid frequency response toward upper mid became more apparent.



I have to say that I'm a complete newbie in this area, and have little experience comparing one IEM with another, so anything I say is probably not of much use. I'm using the large orange tips (I seem to have large bore ear canals) - I don't know if they are especially narrow bore. I'll try to see if I can find some tips with a wider bore. I'm driving them with a special B&O DAC module for the LG G5 phone ('LG Hi-Fi Plus') which was generally well reviewed as providing substantially better sound than the phone by itself.

I'm not finding as much sense of space as I hoped for from these (from what people had been saying about them, not from the price!), and as mentioned, there is a shrillness with massed orchestral sound, especially strings (I am listening mainly to classical). The thing is, I have never heard any real high-end IEM's, so I don't know what they're capable of. My complaints about the MH755 could well be equally valid for IEMs costing 100x what they cost, I don't know. I may well end up shelling out for some regular open back headphones, if I can't get what I'm looking for with an inexpensive chi-fi IEM. (I've read good things about the Grado SR80e).

The MH755s are absolutely extraordinary for the £5 I paid for them, even so. I should have some KZ starline tips turning up soon. I'll see what those do to the sound.


----------



## scottySK

Johnny2R said:


> I have to say that I'm a complete newbie in this area, and have little experience comparing one IEM with another, so anything I say is probably not of much use. I'm using the large orange tips (I seem to have large bore ear canals) - I don't know if they are especially narrow bore. I'll try to see if I can find some tips with a wider bore. I'm driving them with a special B&O DAC module for the LG G5 phone ('LG Hi-Fi Plus') which was generally well reviewed as providing substantially better sound than the phone by itself.
> 
> I'm not finding as much sense of space as I hoped for from these (from what people had been saying about them, not from the price!), and as mentioned, there is a shrillness with massed orchestral sound, especially strings (I am listening mainly to classical). The thing is, I have never heard any real high-end IEM's, so I don't know what they're capable of. My complaints about the MH755 could well be equally valid for IEMs costing 100x what they cost, I don't know. I may well end up shelling out for some regular open back headphones, if I can't get what I'm looking for with an inexpensive chi-fi IEM. (I've read good things about the Grado SR80e).
> 
> The MH755s are absolutely extraordinary for the £5 I paid for them, even so. I should have some KZ starline tips turning up soon. I'll see what those do to the sound.


I don't feel that a spacious stage is where these shine - I too find that they are a little closed when compared to other iems that I own


----------



## Makahl (Oct 7, 2019)

chinmie said:


> soo.. this arrived this afternoon, nice and surprising sunday delivery.
> 
> this is a nice sounding IEM worthy of the hype.
> out of my small number of IEMs, the BL03 is similar in tuning group to the ZS10 Pro and the Kanas, with the latter two both more similar together.
> ...



Excellent write-up! I really share the same opinion regarding Kanas x BL-03. My dream IEM would be the sub-bass of Kanas that you can feel the lowest registers and the attack and crispness of BL-03 or Oxygen. I'm feeling it's getting so close! I put my hope on Drop FDX1, but I think against the Blon the law of diminishing returns will hit hard, lol.

Btw, I'd give a try to the JVC Spiral Dots, it gives a bit more meat at sub-bass and the mid-bass gets more linear compared to the Tennmak Turbos IMO (assuming that's the tip on your picture).


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> *I pulled out of the Massdrop JVC HA FDX01* (which cost $250 USD during the pre order phase) after I got my BLON BL-03 for $25 USD. I haven't heard the JVC, but thanks @Otto Motor for comparing the 2 and saying the BLONs ain't too far away in quality. I personally would prefer to spend the 90% difference in price on 11/11 sales or Christmas sales.
> 
> Definitely the BLON loses out in clarity, instrument separation and details to my other single DDs, not to mention multi BA/hybrids, but I'm very happy with the BLONs for the tonality and timbre. My gold standard in timbre and tonality was the toneking nine tails till the BLON came along. And I'm pretty suprised the BLON's subbass can dig quite low, though it ain't basshead in quantity. Yeah there's a mild midbass bleed, but I actually like it for acoustic and jazz genres to give a bit of warmth and "analogue" signature to the lower mids.


Same here.  Between the Blon BL-03 & ToneKing Nine tail, I couldn't see the JVC HA-FDX1 being a "game changer".  

It'll be interesting to see (when the Drop occurs) how many long time members stayed in, to the very end, of the 1st round, of the JVCs.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> Same here.  Between the Blon BL-03 & ToneKing Nine tail, I couldn't see the JVC HA-FDX1 being a "game changer".



Same here. I’m sure the FDX1 is really nice and all, but I’m very happy with the 9 Tail.

There will always be something better that comes down the pike.


----------



## chinmie

Makahl said:


> Excellent write-up! I really share the same opinion regarding Kanas x BL-03. My dream IEM would be the sub-bass of Kanas that you can feel the lowest registers and the attack and crispness of BL-03 or Oxygen. I'm feeling it's getting so close! I put my hope on Drop FDX1, but I think against the Blon the law of diminishing returns will hit hard, lol.
> 
> Btw, I'd give a try to the JVC Spiral Dots, it gives a bit more meat at sub-bass and the mid-bass gets more linear compared to the Tennmak Turbos IMO (assuming that's the tip on your picture).



i agree. if the Blon has a deeper reach in subbass similar to the Kanas's, it would be golden.

thanks for the tips (no pun intended ). i happen to have some spiral dots, i would certainly give it a try.


----------



## dw1narso

Johnny2R said:


> I have to say that I'm a complete newbie in this area, and have little experience comparing one IEM with another, so anything I say is probably not of much use. I'm using the large orange tips (I seem to have large bore ear canals) - I don't know if they are especially narrow bore. I'll try to see if I can find some tips with a wider bore. I'm driving them with a special B&O DAC module for the LG G5 phone ('LG Hi-Fi Plus') which was generally well reviewed as providing substantially better sound than the phone by itself.
> 
> I'm not finding as much sense of space as I hoped for from these (from what people had been saying about them, not from the price!), and as mentioned, there is a shrillness with massed orchestral sound, especially strings (I am listening mainly to classical). The thing is, I have never heard any real high-end IEM's, so I don't know what they're capable of. My complaints about the MH755 could well be equally valid for IEMs costing 100x what they cost, I don't know. I may well end up shelling out for some regular open back headphones, if I can't get what I'm looking for with an inexpensive chi-fi IEM. (I've read good things about the Grado SR80e).
> 
> The MH755s are absolutely extraordinary for the £5 I paid for them, even so. I should have some KZ starline tips turning up soon. I'll see what those do to the sound.



Don't worry about newbie-ness... Though I've been in audio as hobby for 25 years or so... I myself always felt like newbie in this hobby because there are always something new that force me to relearn and dropped what I've learned before... I just learned that IEM could sound good probably about the last 3 years... After I learned the aspects of sounds and my musical genre taste getting wider, my taste of sound also changing a long the time...

I used LG V20, which maybe used similar ESS DAC B&O module as in LG G5. In my case, if I want to listen more seriously, I always tricked my phone to operate in "high-impedance" mode (if you haven't aware, there are 3 Hi-Fi modes auto-switched by LG: normal, external and high-impedance). My LG V20 sounded better this way, especially for hard/difficult to drive head/ear/iem-phones. Sony MH755 actually fall into the IEM that is harder to drive, similarly as hard as my Yamaha EPH-100 and harder compared to my other IEM such as Fiio FH1 and LZ A2. I could hear it benefiting from V20 high-impedance mode.

MH755 is not perfect... at least on my MH755, which I hope an original... it lacks midbass punch, it has narrow soundstage (soundstage is not important for me in headphone), the mid skewed toward upper mid and the treble sounds rough... It excel though on coherency, smooth transition from low to mid with barely no bass bleed (see that lack of mid bass punch), good layering of musics, and that "right" dynamic timbre.. all of which both my FH1 and LZ A2 give up to MH755.

Regarding your interest on Grado SR80e... Seems like there's once in life of many audio hobbyist have/had one or two Grados in their collection... I started this headphones addiction with Grado SR60, and then Grado HF2 few years later... But I have no longer Grado in my stuff. If you love classic, IMHO... is not the right phones for this genre... they meshed up when I strike them with Beethoven 9th Symphonies 4th movement, the Presto. 

I believe Chi-Fi IEMS nowadays, even in the range as in this sub $100 thread would easily surpass SR80e, provided you could find a good one. And which one is good...? that is what I'm slowly trying to find out... (my next one OTW is Blon BL03)


----------



## martiniCZ

scottySK said:


> I don't feel that a spacious stage is where these shine - I too find that they are a little closed when compared to other iems that I own


I still don't know if my MH755 from AE (3.5 $ white / orange) is a fake or is an "upgrade" from the manufacturer. The frequency response curve is very similar to the original, but with one significant change. Sub bass and lows are not so highlighted, which is not so bad for some genres. It is also perhaps the reason why some praise their wide soundstage. Certainly MH755 are not perfect, they lack the bulkiness, the sound is so simple and lacking a higher resolution, sometaims feels cheap. But on the other hand I have to confirm flawless tonality, enough mids and nice wide soundstage. The classics listen to them quite pleasantly, but sometimes I am surprised how they handle even more difficult rock songs, where hybrids sometimes don't seem to know which driver to use. In the graph, I tried to compare them (white) with other 1 DD IEM's I have - Senn's CX175 (green) and larger Tiandirenhe TD1 (blue). I don't know what it is, but MH755 sounds close, or better to me than the older overpriced Senn's with similar size. The TD1s are completely different, richer and more voluminous, more V-shaped, more vivid and mature. The highlighted sub bass is great for most modern songs, but may not suit for everyone.


----------



## mbwilson111

martiniCZ said:


> I still don't know if my MH755 from AE (3.5 $ white / orange) is a fake or is an "upgrade" from the manufacturer. The frequency response curve is very similar to the original, but with one significant change. Sub bass and lows are not so highlighted, which is not so bad for some genres. It is also perhaps the reason why some praise their wide soundstage. Certainly MH755 are not perfect, they lack the bulkiness, the sound is so simple and lacking a higher resolution, sometaims feels cheap. But on the other hand I have to confirm flawless tonality, enough mids and nice wide soundstage. The classics listen to them quite pleasantly, but sometimes I am surprised how they handle even more difficult rock songs, where hybrids sometimes don't seem to know which driver to use. In the graph, I tried to compare them (white) with other 1 DD IEM's I have - Senn's CX175 (green) and larger Tiandirenhe TD1 (blue). I don't know what it is, but MH755 sounds close, or better to me than the older overpriced Senn's with similar size. The TD1s are completely different, richer and more voluminous, more V-shaped, more vivid and mature. The highlighted sub bass is great for most modern songs, but may not suit for everyone.



If you go to the MH755 thread you will find photos of what the driver should look like.


----------



## phillipdhall

What would you recommend in this price range primarily for sound isolation and comfort? I'm looking for something to replace my earplugs while riding my motorcycle and listening to podcasts and music.

More (excessive) background... I currently ride with a typical Bluetooth headset with speakers Velcro mounted inside the helmet. I care about my hearing, so I also use earplugs (Radians). Problem is, driving at freeway speeds, the speakers aren't loud enough to overcome the wind noise when listening to podcasts or phone calls. 

I was a sound engineer almost 10 years ago, absolutely_ loved_ my Sensaphonics 2X-S CIEMs. They died ~5 years ago, and since I'm no longer getting paid to use them, can't justify repair costs. Boy, with 39dB of isolation, those would have been awesome in my helmet! Well, they still fit perfectly, and I was considering trying to cut out the insides (solid silicone filled) and use the "shell" to DIY some IEMs. In researching the latest in DIY here on head-fi, that just seems like way too much work and risk. So I thought maybe I'll pick up some earbuds or universal IEMs and try to make silicone tips from my broken CIEMs. That may still be an option, but I'm not sure any easier that just using Radians molds around an earbud. 

Now I'm wondering if the custom fit is even worth it with such great foam tip options on the market. I've mostly given up on having one awesome pair of high isolation CIEMs and am ready to settle for Blon BL-03 (just ordered) for listening, and just something decent with strong isolation and comfort for my motorcycle. 

So back to the original question - what do you recommend in the sub-$50 range for 1) isolation, 2) comfort, and 3) audio quality (I prefer neutral reference)? And then, any better ideas for my situation/needs, or how to not just throw away my prior CIEM investment and dreams of returning to TOTL CIEMs on a family-with-5-kids budget?


----------



## SoundChoice

phillipdhall said:


> what do you recommend in the sub-$50 range for 1) isolation, 2) comfort, and 3) audio quality (I prefer neutral reference)? And then, any better ideas for my situation/needs, or how to not just throw away my prior CIEM investment and dreams of returning to TOTL CIEMs on a family-with-5-kids budget?



BL-03 is under $50, disappears under a helmet into your ear with fit, is comfortable, and good audio quality, but isolation is ok.

CCA C10 is under $50, has a more typical fit, good comfort (YMMV since ears do), and a less basshead sig than many, and better isolation as an all-BA solution.

You may have already solved the problem, and will know when the BLONs arrive in the post.


----------



## phillipdhall

SoundChoice said:


> CCA C10 is under $50, has a more typical fit, good comfort (YMMV since ears do), and a less basshead sig than many, and better isolation as an all-BA solution.


Thank you, SoundChoise for the thoughtful recommendation! You are right - I should wait for the Blons and see if they provide enough isolation before seeking to spend more.

For clarification to other readers, the C10s are not all-BA, but hybrid. Reviewers do however note that they are surprisingly good at isolation, with a port on the inside rather than backplate, and per SoundChoice's recommendation, they will be on my short list if I do end up needing more isolation.


----------



## baskingshark

phillipdhall said:


> Thank you, SoundChoise for the thoughtful recommendation! You are right - I should wait for the Blons and see if they provide enough isolation before seeking to spend more.
> 
> For clarification to other readers, the C10s are not all-BA, but hybrid. Reviewers do however note that they are surprisingly good at isolation, with a port on the inside rather than backplate, and per SoundChoice's recommendation, they will be on my short list if I do end up needing more isolation.




IMHO I think the BLON BL-03 is slightly below average in isolation compared to my other IEMs. For comparisons' sake, I do have a fan in my room and when I sit a meter away from the fan stream, I get the sound of wind whirling in my ears with the BLON. I've tried a few different silicone tips and this whirling sound still gets thru. Not sure if foam tips will help cause the foams technically will expand and block the ear canal, but I have a feeling foam might dull the treble, which is already pretty laid back in the BLON. I have a feeling it will not be suitable for motorcyling at high speed with wind in your ears, but worth a try first since u got it on order.


----------



## ozziecook

baskingshark said:


> IMHO I think the BLON BL-03 is slightly below average in isolation compared to my other IEMs. For comparisons' sake, I do have a fan in my room and when I sit a meter away from the fan stream, I get the sound of wind whirling in my ears with the BLON. I've tried a few different silicone tips and this whirling sound still gets thru. Not sure if foam tips will help cause the foams technically will expand and block the ear canal, but I have a feeling foam might dull the treble, which is already pretty laid back in the BLON. I have a feeling it will not be suitable for motorcyling at high speed with wind in your ears, but worth a try first since u got it on order.



Yes, the isolation is probably below average with Blon 03. But the idea that foams dull treble and highs is a myth. People think that because they think that what they're made of will somehow deaden that aspect...but I've never found it to be the case. They may thicken the general tone, but that doesn't mean the treble is affected. Also, I think Blon treble is pretty present, as I mentioned before - and gives the music some air. It's not Tin T2 present (which I think is a bit too much), or tizzy like V80 can be...it's just very very decent. And I agree, I wouldn't wear them for motorcycling.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I ride a motorcycle and the only IEM that I have that fits under a full face helmet and has above avg isolation is the semkarch cnt1. With the 3rd party filter It could be a play.  Otherwise it's bass forward.  However there are other iems with the same exact housing that would be worth looking into. 

I can't even imagine blon with a full face helmet.  Same with C10. Had that one,  and no way would it fit as it sticks out of your ears so when sliding the helmet over your head they pull down and end up on your cheek. Now if rocking some loosy goosy 70s style 3/4 helmet or a brain bucket anything would work.


----------



## nraymond

I don't ride a motorcycle but I do know there are quite a few Bluetooth integrated helmet options out there these days... what's the advantage of IEMs under a helmet? Is it just about sound quality? or battery life on long rides?


----------



## martiniCZ (Oct 8, 2019)

I don't use a helmet, but only on the TRN V80 I can sleep comfortably, maybe a new V90, but I have them on the way so I can't confirm yet.



mbwilson111 said:


> If you go to the MH755 thread you will find photos of what the driver should look like.


Sometimes it is better not to know  But the curiosity was huge and the driver looks like the original, only the sub bass is missing. Strange, Ï don't know if it's upgrade, downgrade or sidegrade of MH755, but never mind


----------



## loomisjohnson

phillipdhall said:


> What would you recommend in this price range primarily for sound isolation and comfort? I'm looking for something to replace my earplugs while riding my motorcycle and listening to podcasts and music.
> 
> More (excessive) background... I currently ride with a typical Bluetooth headset with speakers Velcro mounted inside the helmet. I care about my hearing, so I also use earplugs (Radians). Problem is, driving at freeway speeds, the speakers aren't loud enough to overcome the wind noise when listening to podcasts or phone calls.
> 
> ...


memt x5 is cheap, isolates well and is very form fitting--not a paragon of neutrality, but i wouldn't prioritize sound signature for motorcycle use


----------



## Hanzilein (Oct 8, 2019)

I received the Semkarch CNT-1 and I like the sound so far. There is one thing that is bothering me though - the angle of the nozzle..
The angle doesn't match with my ear canals. The nozzle presses against one side inside of my canal. Therefore longer listening isn't that enjoyable. I need more like a right angle and no obtuse angle like the Semkarch has.
So I am looking for an other pair to try sub 50$.  The IEM has to be small (like the the size of the Semkarch) the sound signature should be V-shaped  Is TRN V90 the only option here? (Or maybe TFZ Galaxy T2 (although it looks quite big)?)


----------



## DynamicEars

Hanzilein said:


> I received the Semkarch CNT-1 and I like the sound so far. There is one thing that is bothering me though - the angle of the nozzle..
> The angle doesn't match with my ear canals. The nozzle presses against one side inside of my canal. Therefore longer listening isn't that enjoyable. I need more like an right angle and no obtuse angle like the Semkarch has.
> So I am looking for an other pair to try sub 50$.  The IEM has to be small (like the the size of the Semkarch) the sound signature should be V-shaped  Is TRN V90 the only option here? (Or maybe TFZ Galaxy T2 (although it looks quite big)?)



slightly v shaped, quite small for 5 drivers, and priced sub $50. you got your correct answer for V90! They are quite comfortable and really good SQ for the price


----------



## Narayan23

I hope the guys using or thinking of using IEM´s whilst riding a motorcycle reconsider for their own and everyone else´s safety, in Spain where I live, you cannot even ride a bicycle whilst using headphones / IEM´s.


----------



## mbwilson111

Narayan23 said:


> I hope the guys using or thinking of using IEM´s whilst riding a motorcycle reconsider for their own and everyone else´s safety, in Spain where I live, you cannot even ride a bicycle whilst using headphones / IEM´s.



I agree.  I would not want the isolation nor would I want to be lost in music while driving any type of vehicle.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Hanzilein said:


> I received the Semkarch CNT-1 and I like the sound so far. There is one thing that is bothering me though - the angle of the nozzle..
> The angle doesn't match with my ear canals. The nozzle presses against one side inside of my canal. Therefore longer listening isn't that enjoyable. I need more like a right angle and no obtuse angle like the Semkarch has.
> So I am looking for an other pair to try sub 50$.  The IEM has to be small (like the the size of the Semkarch) the sound signature should be V-shaped  Is TRN V90 the only option here? (Or maybe TFZ Galaxy T2 (although it looks quite big)?)



T2 and V90 are both excellent choices! Should get both....


----------



## kukkurovaca

Narayan23 said:


> I hope the guys using or thinking of using IEM´s whilst riding a motorcycle reconsider for their own and everyone else´s safety, in Spain where I live, you cannot even ride a bicycle whilst using headphones / IEM´s.





mbwilson111 said:


> I agree.  I would not want the isolation nor would I want to be lost in music while driving any type of vehicle.



For bicycle use, I use a bone conduction headset that allows for listening to podcasts while not blocking out any sound from the surrounding environment. But I don't know if they would be totally overpowered by something as loud as a motorcycle.


----------



## Hanzilein

DynamicEars said:


> slightly v shaped, quite small for 5 drivers, and priced sub $50. you got your correct answer for V90! They are quite comfortable and really good SQ for the price


Can you say something about the angle of the nozzle? And how much bigger is the V90 compared to the Semkarch? The Semkarch is nice and flush in my ear 


OopsWrongPlanet said:


> T2 and V90 are both excellent choices! Should get both....


Well, I would, but I can only listen to one pair, so.. Can you say something about the size and the nozzle anlge of the TFZ T2 and V90 aswell?


----------



## phillipdhall

nraymond said:


> I don't ride a motorcycle but I do know there are quite a few Bluetooth integrated helmet options out there these days... what's the advantage of IEMs under a helmet? Is it just about sound quality? or battery life on long rides?


The Bluetooth integrated in the helmet is great, just not loud enough to overcome wind noise when trying to listen to podcasts or voice calls.


----------



## Slater

martiniCZ said:


> Sometimes it is better not to know  But the curiosity was huge and the driver looks like the original, only the sub bass is missing. Strange, Ï don't know if it's upgrade, downgrade or sidegrade of MH755, but never mind



There are slight tuning variations in these Sonys. It’s just due to mass production. Some are a little light on sub bass, others are a little heavier on sub bass.


----------



## scottySK

Just did the mmcx mod on my Sony mh755.. looks nice with the Tin T2 cable. Only burnt myself twice


----------



## Veyska

phillipdhall said:


> So back to the original question - what do you recommend in the sub-$50 range for 1) isolation, 2) comfort, and 3) audio quality (I prefer neutral reference)? And then, any better ideas for my situation/needs, or how to not just throw away my prior CIEM investment and dreams of returning to TOTL CIEMs on a family-with-5-kids budget?


The Audiosense T180 probably has the best isolation of my various IEMs (the ZS3E might be equivalent/better but I'm too lazy to dig it out to compare and the T180 sounds way better anyhow), sounds great (though not bassy, hi single BA), has a very slim form factor, and is quite comfortable.


----------



## DBaldock9

phillipdhall said:


> ...
> So back to the original question - what do you recommend in the sub-$50 range for 1) isolation, 2) comfort, and 3) audio quality (I prefer neutral reference)? And then, any better ideas for my situation/needs, or how to not just throw away my prior CIEM investment and dreams of returning to TOTL CIEMs on a family-with-5-kids budget?



With an "L" shaped response (strong low Bass, but not booming Mid-Bass; not very recessed Midrange, clear Treble), I find the Pizen PianoTrio to have good isolation, and they're low profile (comfortable to wear while laying down to sleep).
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825090018.html


----------



## DynamicEars

Hanzilein said:


> Can you say something about the angle of the nozzle? And how much bigger is the V90 compared to the Semkarch? The Semkarch is nice and flush in my ear
> 
> Well, I would, but I can only listen to one pair, so.. Can you say something about the size and the nozzle anlge of the TFZ T2 and V90 aswell?




there is nothing wrong with the V90 nozzle, i dont have semkarch personally, just try them from a friend last time. Size isnt much different but i cant compare them side by side right now, but semkarch is like a shure type , you wear so the oval shape like sitting horizontally on your ear, when V90 is vertically (ear shape). V90 dont have fit issue as far as i remember, there is no or seldom report about fit issue so i guess fit is pretty good


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 8, 2019)

CoiL said:


> This one I honestly don`t get.
> Yeah, it sounds fun and good for money but considering "splashy" highs (cymbals are way overdone and "artificial"), fixed springy rubbery cable and heavy weight - not worth imo.
> I`ve had many of them for gifting and modding and there are also different batches/revisions (this is not new with KZ) that sound slightly different. Same thing with highs though.
> Among KZ`s, I think ATE(ATR), which also has at least 5 revisions, is littlebit better bet.
> ...


MH755 is overblown IMO, but since there are so many iems, and majority of them are not really tuned (or to be considered tuned in a good tuning sense) is why MH755 looks like such a great value.  MH755 have it's flaw like the sharp 3k.  MH755 is not really that close to a Harman curve.


----------



## chinmie

nraymond said:


> I don't ride a motorcycle but I do know there are quite a few Bluetooth integrated helmet options out there these days... what's the advantage of IEMs under a helmet? Is it just about sound quality? or battery life on long rides?





Narayan23 said:


> I hope the guys using or thinking of using IEM´s whilst riding a motorcycle reconsider for their own and everyone else´s safety, in Spain where I live, you cannot even ride a bicycle whilst using headphones / IEM´s.





mbwilson111 said:


> I agree.  I would not want the isolation nor would I want to be lost in music while driving any type of vehicle.



i do use an IEM for motorcycle use, and i personally think it's a necessity for me. 
i use IEM under my helmet for noise reduction/blocking, taking phone calls if necessary, and listen to background music (in that order of priority) 

using IEMs while riding in fact help me focus more on the road, because it reduce ambient rumbles (the street noise level in my city is brutal) and makes the important sound cues (horns, people, other engines) more prominent. 
same goes as between driving a car with windows down and up. windows down is more distracting for me. 

as long as i stick to the one most cardinal rule: never play music than the sound of my engine. most of the time i end up with volume that still allows me to talk to someone next to me. 

one other thing: i personally think it's safer to use TWS than wired IEMs, even with bluetooth dongles. that piece of wire, no matter how short, is a hazard, and can snag on the neck or other places. no wires is better solution


----------



## phillipdhall (Oct 8, 2019)

chinmie said:


> as long as i stick to the one most cardinal rule: never play music than the sound of my engine.
> 
> one other thing: i personally think it's safer to use TWS than wired IEMs, even with bluetooth dongles. that piece of wire, no matter how short, is a hazard, and can snag on the neck or other places. no wires is better solution


Great thought on the wires - I actually hadn't yet considered the safety implications there! My solution will be to shorten the cables and plug directly into my helmet Bluetooth module.

And I totally respect concerns from mbwilson111 and Narayan23 about isolation while driving. Consider that being inside a closed vehicle is already giving you a significant amount of isolation. Music from the radio can easily be played too loud and mask important sirens and horns. For comparison, drive 70+ miles per hour and roll down all the windows - this is similar to the sound inside a motorcycle helmet. Without the isolation of your vehicle you have more direct exposure to sirens and horns. You may also find after a few minutes that the road and wind noise is just too much, and find yourself seeking the comfort of the same isolation that I have from earplugs by rolling up the windows. My intent is for IEM to allow me to have a 'car radio' inside my isolation, rather than trying to blast music from outside the 'car'. Sure, I could turn the volume up enough to mask important sirens and horns, and I assure you that is_ not_ my plan .


----------



## SoundChoice

scottySK said:


> Just did the mmcx mod on my Sony mh755.. looks nice with the Tin T2 cable. Only burnt myself twice


That looks nice. How do you get MMCX connectors on a MH755 and in the shell?


----------



## assassin10000

SoundChoice said:


> That looks nice. How do you get MMCX connectors on a MH755 and in the shell?



There is a pictorial guide on reddit.

I did a pair slightly differently a short while ago.


----------



## scottySK

SoundChoice said:


> That looks nice. How do you get MMCX connectors on a MH755 and in the shell?



The mmcx connectors are the exact diameter of the strain relief hole so you just slip them right in...
The ones I used came with a nut to screw it into the shell from the inside but it was too fiddly for me so I just glued them in place. With my poor soldering skills and dodgy gluing I wouldn't want to be literally throwing them around/in bags etc but I used them for a good hour or so this morning and they felt fine. I'm also not going to dare change the cables much for fear of pulling out the connector, I think I'm happy with the T2 cable for now at least


----------



## mbwilson111

scottySK said:


> The mmcx connectors are the exact diameter of the strain relief hole so you just slip them right in...
> The ones I used came with a nut to screw it into the shell from the inside but it was too fiddly for me so I just glued them in place. With my poor soldering skills and dodgy gluing I wouldn't want to be literally throwing them around/in bags etc but I used them for a good hour or so this morning and they felt fine. I'm also not going to dare change the cables much for fear of pulling out the connector, I think I'm happy with the T2 cable for now at least



Do you have a link to those connectors that fit exactly?   What type of glue did you use?


----------



## scottySK

mbwilson111 said:


> Do you have a link to those connectors that fit exactly?   What type of glue did you use?


AU $1.50 | 2 pcs custom made universal pin Socket female socket mmcx Pure copper gold plated Built-in hreaded nut holder https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/seo5ANP6

I don't know if that link works anymore but here is the photo from the listing. The glue was a random 2 part epoxy I had in my shed from a previous installation of a reverse camera in my ute (dries clear)


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

Hanzilein said:


> Can you say something about the angle of the nozzle? And how much bigger is the V90 compared to the Semkarch? The Semkarch is nice and flush in my ear
> 
> Well, I would, but I can only listen to one pair, so.. Can you say something about the size and the nozzle anlge of the TFZ T2 and V90 aswell?



Both fit very well, with no fancy design or shape in play. I guess we could call the angle: standard.
See the V90:


----------



## AudioNoob

Veyska said:


> The Audiosense T180 probably has the best isolation of my various IEMs (the ZS3E might be equivalent/better but I'm too lazy to dig it out to compare and the T180 sounds way better anyhow), sounds great (though not bassy, hi single BA), has a very slim form factor, and is quite comfortable.



I probably second the t180 with the addition of westone tips, the included ones are a bit stiff if you want to size up for a tight seal. I would remove the damper since even with it removed they have rolled off highs. It is a very even performer with excellent mids lacking a touch of detail. Kbear F1 is a bit similar if you change tips, maybe spiral dots with foam mods. I haven't tried the bcd hifi but it looks like that could be in the region as well.


----------



## SweetEars (Oct 9, 2019)

-deleted---


----------



## ilmothedude

Today my Sony mh755 iems arrived. Ordered them in 28.8 for 5€. Long delivery or what? And I assumed that I'd get fakes. BUT I'm positively surprised, these are mindblowing nice for 5€! Genuine or not, they sound fantastic! How balanced sound signature! And soundstage has great width and depth, and imaging! Details! Seriously what!? These sound so beyond what I was expecting. It's a Sony.


----------



## Slater (Oct 10, 2019)

I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?

The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect perfectly flat tuning for your orchestral/classical music (although the Blons do have good timbre). The Blons remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman-esque tuning with a few extra dBs of sub bass punch added in.

I totally get what people say about the fit, though. With an ill-fitting tip, the sound is mediocre. With a perfect-fitting tip, the sound is excellent. For me, that meant using a tip with a long core. Luckily, I didn’t need any spacers or o-rings. I’m currently using MH755 tips, but Starlines also work well. I didn’t try SpinFits because I don’t really like them, but I can see how they would work really well with solving fitment problems with this IEM. And I’m sure triple flange tips would be a great option too. YMMV.

Also, the stock cable isn’t as bad as people make it out to be. Sure, I can see why cable sluts say it’s trash, but if you’re familiar with a stock KZ/CCA cable you’ll know what to expect. Sure, you can change out the stock cable for something better, but IMO it’s not as dire of a situation as people have insisted. I did remove 1 of the 2 ear guide layers, which made a *huge improvement* in the fit of the stock cable.

I did want to option to change cables, so I reshaped the 2-pin plugs to fit Paragraph C/QDC cables with a perfect flush fit. It took me all of 5 minutes (with the appropriate jeweler’s file).





While my photo shows a JC Ally copper cable, that cable is ridiculously massive for such a light and compact IEM as the Blon. So I ultimately changed it for the copper ZSN cable (from the purple ZSN), which is a no-nonsense cable that has a good balance between lightweight fit and fairly low resistance.

*I do feel that a cable with a ‘bent’ 2-pin plug is needed (like the stock cable, QDC, Paragraph C, NX7, etc), vs the ‘straight’ 2-pin plug like many cables have (such as the NiceHCK and other cables). The ‘bend’ really helps with proper fitment around the ear, and overall stability. Especially given that the straight 2-pin cables (like NiceHCK and others) sit on TOP of the stock socket, which exaggerates the fit problem around the ear even more (making it even less stable). *If you see the difference in fit between these 2 cables, you’ll understand what I’m talking about:




In conclusion, we can all joke about the ridiculous Chinglish like Oppity and Driams, but jokes aside this is a game changing earphone that has significantly raised the bar of what we will expect from a $30 budget earphone.

I’m ordering a 2nd pair.


----------



## gazzington

Slater said:


> I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?
> 
> The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect flat tuning. These remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman tuning with a little extra bit of sub bass elevation.
> 
> ...


I agree with every word. That iem had made me reluctant to spend big on iems


----------



## BadReligionPunk

gazzington said:


> I agree with every word. That iem had made me reluctant to spend big on iems


That's a good thing.  I'm also becoming more and more aware that I am probably good with what I have and am shifting away from headfi.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Get a TRN BT20S for Blon 03 
Now I don't need to keep re-evaluating the diminishing return of more expensive iems. Sold them all


----------



## scottySK

Slater said:


> I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?
> 
> The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect flat tuning. These remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman tuning with a little extra bit of sub bass elevation.
> 
> ...



What is required to get the ZSN cable to fit properly? I'd like to try this iem + cable combo for myself


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?
> 
> The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect flat tuning. These remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman tuning with a little extra bit of sub bass elevation.
> 
> ...





As your ears get used to them and they burn in.......the sound will get more and more delicious. More and more sound driven Serotonin will flood your brain and you will be joyous and full of IEM bliss.


----------



## brianforever

Just bought this earphones with Edifier H180 Shells...specs is exactly the same , so will let  u know how they sound later 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32883981692.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4ade4c4dJgUeQf


----------



## Slater (Oct 10, 2019)

scottySK said:


> What is required to get the ZSN cable to fit properly? I'd like to try this iem + cable combo for myself



You take a jeweler’s file and shape the outside of the 2-pin plug from this:



to this:



Of course you have to make it even on all sides, get the curves just right, and keep reshaping it until it fits perfectly. It’s entirely possible to not remove enough material and make it fit too tight, and it’s possible to remove too much material and make it fit too loose. You have to be precise and make it fit just right.

If you look at any KZ Paragraph C plug, you’ll understand what you have to make it look like. So ZSN, ZSN Pro, ZS10 Pro, ZSX, CCA C12, etc.

Just be aware it 1. Voids any warranty, 2. It’s possible to screw it up (make it too tight or too loose, or damage the socket in some way), 3. You do it 100% at your own risk, and 4. I take absolutely no responsibility for anyone that damages their earphone.


----------



## HungryPanda

brianforever said:


> Just bought this earphones with Edifier H180 Shells...specs is exactly the same , so will let  u know how they sound later
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32883981692.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4ade4c4dJgUeQf


 I have one of these. They are still in the bag, never opened. I thought if they were no good I would use the shells


----------



## scottySK

Slater said:


> You take a jeweler’s file and shape the outside of the 2-pin plug from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, would sand paper do a similar job? I have plenty of that but no files unfortunately


----------



## Slater (Oct 10, 2019)

scottySK said:


> Thanks for the info, would sand paper do a similar job? I have plenty of that but no files unfortunately



I don’t think so. Maybe. No clue.

You can order a jeweler’s file for a dollar or so from Aliexpress. You could also take it to a local jewelry store (that has an on-site repair shop) and nicely ask that they do it for you. They have all of the right tools, and extreme magnification equipment to make seeing everything easier. It would only take them 5 minutes, and I can’t imagine any reputable jewelry store that would even charge. Maybe bring in a box of doughnuts, chocolates, homemade lemonade, or bake them some cookies as a thank you.

Personally, I wouldn’t use sandpaper. There’s no real good way to hold sandpaper to make it precise enough. The stock sockets are very tiny, and sandpaper is very ‘clumsy’ to use. Jewelers files are extremely precise and easy to control. Also, the stock socket is made of a rubbery plastic, which doesn’t sand well. And finally, with sandpaper you risk sanding off/scratching the polished silver or brown finish on the metal by the socket (and if you did that, I don’t know if the bare metal underneath would oxidize, rust, start peeling off, etc).

As an alternative, you could use an X-Acto knife and chop the corners off, like this:



It’s a much more crude method, but it does technically work as long as you’re careful about how much material you remove. It’s how I reshaped my TFZ T2 sockets.

Again, you do any of these socket reshaping mods 100% at your own risk.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?
> 
> The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect perfectly flat tuning for your orchestral/classical music (although the Blons do have good timbre). The Blons remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman-esque tuning with a few extra dBs of sub bass punch added in.
> 
> ...


+1 Totally agree!


----------



## durwood

Another in agreement with Slater on the BL03, the cable is fine for me. It's not rubbery and can be replaced if needed (we all are slightly cable snobbish, I dislike rubbery cables and ones that retain kinks). The only comment I want to add is that I find it works well at mid to low volume, it starts to loose composure at higher volumes for me. I just won't use it in noisy environments.


----------



## baskingshark

durwood said:


> Another in agreement with Slater on the BL03, the cable is fine for me. It's not rubbery and can be replaced if needed (we all are slightly cable snobbish, I dislike rubbery cables and ones that retain kinks). The only comment I want to add is that I find it works well at mid to low volume, it starts to loose composure at higher volumes for me. I just won't use it in noisy environments.



Yeah the isolation of BLON BL-03 is slightly below average IMHO, hence I think it will not fare well in noisy environments.
Also I find there is a bit of distortion at higher volumes for me (especially in mid bass), but I think for the purposes of home usage, we wouldn't need to pump the volume up so high in the first place.


----------



## silverfishla (Oct 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> I don’t think so. Maybe. No clue.
> 
> You can order a jeweler’s file for a dollar or so from Aliexpress. You could also take it to a local jewelry store (that has an on-site repair shop) and nicely ask that they do it for you. They have all of the right tools, and extreme magnification equipment to make seeing everything easier. It would only take them 5 minutes, and I can’t imagine any reputable jewelry store that would even charge. Maybe bring in a box of doughnuts, chocolates, homemade lemonade, or bake them some cookies as a thank you.
> 
> ...


An emery board would work.  For fingernails. Or the file on a pair of fingernail clippers.


----------



## brianforever

HungryPanda said:


> I have one of these. They are still in the bag, never opened. I thought if they were no good I would use the shells


the reviews have been great..seems alot of russians been buying it for many months and the reviews on this has been positive, please test it with the original ..reading teh spec sheets it shows exactly identical specs to each other


----------



## Slater

silverfishla said:


> An emery board would work.  For fingernails. Or the file on a pair of fingernail clippers.



Ah, good idea!


----------



## ilmothedude

Quick recabling of MH755. Cable is pretty generic, but at least it's decent length now.


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the isolation of BLON BL-03 is slightly below average IMHO, hence I think it will not fare well in noisy environments.
> Also I find *there is a bit of distortion at higher volumes* for me (especially in mid bass), but I think for the purposes of home usage, we wouldn't need to pump the volume up so high in the first place.


I had this issue as well; changing cables resolved the it. In my case, a TRN 16 core, SE cable that was less than $20 USD


----------



## Frederick Wang

nraymond said:


> Not QDC. QDC has rounded corners on the protruding parts. BL-03 is like TFZ and some NICEHCK, right angle corners, and I’ve yet to see aftermarket cables specifically cater to that. Just get some 2-pin cables that sit as flush as possible.



QDC cable tested not working on BL03, 2 pin ones are very fragile on BL03
NX7 type connecter is probably the best fitting (leaving a little bit plastic showing though) ones currently available.


----------



## Viajero

Slater said:


> I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?
> 
> The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect perfectly flat tuning for your orchestral/classical music (although the Blons do have good timbre). The Blons remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman-esque tuning with a few extra dBs of sub bass punch added in.
> 
> ...


You really are a very perceptive and knowledgeable individual. There's not a single thing here I disagree with. I plan to file the connectors on mine too. But does it make the original cable unusable on it?


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> I have to say, the hype is real with the Blons. Damn, these were $30?!?
> 
> The tuning is spot on my preference. Kudos to the tuner! Don’t get these and expect perfectly flat tuning for your orchestral/classical music (although the Blons do have good timbre). The Blons remind me a lot of the Sony MH755, which is a Harman-esque tuning with a few extra dBs of sub bass punch added in.
> 
> ...


I don`t know if You have had opportunity to try out KPE or regular KP but I think You would like those IEMs too (probably regular more).
I just got my BL03 and agree - it is VERY good for 30$ and MUST HAVE imho. 
Posted my short initial impressions compared to KPE on BLON thread.


----------



## Slater (Oct 11, 2019)

Viajero said:


> You really are a very perceptive and knowledgeable individual. There's not a single thing here I disagree with. I plan to file the connectors on mine too. But does it make the original cable unusable on it?



Thanks, friend 

Believe it or not, I was literally just checking that exact minutes before seeing your post. I’m happy to report that it still works perfectly fine with the stock cable!

Also, if anyone is interested, I’m currently using the Blons with the JC Ally QDC 8-core balanced cable (filed/modded socket of course).

The Blons do seem to give some benefits from more power. I have tried them in combination with the FiiO E12A and A5, with good results. However, I am in totally in love when running in balanced mode! Those with the ES100, try enabling 2x (balanced) mode. It makes a noticeable difference over 1x (balanced) mode. Very, very clean sound.

Can anyone provide more details about the supposed sound difference between the brown and silver colors? I forget who it was that 1st made the comment, but I’m skeptical that Blon would intentionally do this. I have a feeling any difference (real or perceived) could be chalked up to normal manufacturing variance. But who knows.

_Bonus fact: The stock Blon cable works on TFZ IEMs with the NX7-style socket. Although, while the TFZ cable technically fits the Blon too, it doesn’t sit down all the way and therefore leaves a little gap from the extra bit of the Blon socket sticking up._


----------



## Slater (Oct 11, 2019)

CoiL said:


> I don`t know if You have had opportunity to try out KPE or regular KP but I think You would like those IEMs too (probably regular more).
> I just got my BL03 and agree - it is VERY good for 30$ and MUST HAVE imho.
> Posted my short initial impressions compared to KPE on BLON thread.



I’ve always wanted to try out the Kanas Pro, Regular Kanas (non-Pro), and even the newer KXXS. I just never got around to buying them. You’re right about the regular Kanas (non-Pro) though - from everything I’ve read, I know I would like the regular one better due to its beefier low end.

I’ve been really trying to make a conscious effort to curb my audio gear spending (due to other priorities), and honestly after getting the Audiosense T800 I have had no desire to get any other earphones! Despite the overwhelmingly positive comments, I skipped buying the KZ ZSX, CCA C12, JVC HA-FDX1, and many others.

The Blon was my 1st exception (because I have a soft spot for dynamics), and boy am I glad I made an exception!


----------



## Tonymac136

@Slater How do the Blons compare to the T800? Is the T800 "worth" the extra? It's probably as much as I would want to spend on a pair of headphones these days so would need to be absolute endgame.

I agree totally about the Blons liking the extra power of a decent amp. I find that with all the dynamics I own. The Tin T2 in particular goes from being "meh" to "wow" with decent amplification.


----------



## Slater (Oct 11, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> @Slater How do the Blons compare to the T800? Is the T800 "worth" the extra? It's probably as much as I would want to spend on a pair of headphones these days so would need to be absolute endgame.
> 
> I agree totally about the Blons liking the extra power of a decent amp. I find that with all the dynamics I own. The Tin T2 in particular goes from being "meh" to "wow" with decent amplification.



If you want an all-BA IEM that actually has low end, then yes.

It was a total end game for me (at least, given the <$300 price bracket I was willing to pay). I own numerous all-BA IEMs, and even build my own. And I have always been disappointed by the lack of low end (sub bass) from all-BA earphones. The T800 uses vented Knowles bass drivers, and the end result is as close to a dynamic as you’re ever going to get.

With that said, it’s hard to compare T800 and Blon though. It’s not really fair, and the comparison is apples and oranges. One is a $300 all-BA IEM with Knowles drivers, and the other is a $30 single dynamic carbon driver.

My goal has always been to find an endgame all-BA *and* an endgame dynamic. I have found the endgame all-BA with the T800. The Blon is close for me, but there’s still a lot of dynamics I’d still like to hear before I feel like I found my endgame (Sony EX1000, wood drivers such as the JVC FW01, the JVC FDX1, etc).

Is the T800 10xs better than the Blon? No. Does the T800 perform at the level of many other $1k BA earphones? Totally. There are a lot of T800 owners that also own Andromedas, and they are flabbergasted at the performance offered by the T800.

I like the T800 because you can change out the dampers to tune the sound to your liking. You need a Knowles damper tool ($5) and to order spare Knowles dampers though, but they only cost $3/pair. The dampers are pretty easy to change, although they’re obviously not as easy to change as an IEM that has screw-on nozzle filters (like KZ ED9, BGVP DMG, LZ A4, A5, Semkarch CNT-1, etc).

I should mention that the T800 are sensitive, so cell phone users need not apply or you will get hiss and/or poor sound.

Be aware that Audiosense is coming out with a hybrid very soon (that will have a dynamic added to the BAs), so you may want to wait for that before deciding on anything.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> If you want an all-BA IEM that actually has low end, then yes.
> 
> It was a total end game for me (at least, given the <$300,price bracket I was willing to pay). I own numerous all-BA IEMs, and even build my own. And I have always been disappointed by the lack of low end (sub bass) from all-BA earphones. The T800 uses vented Knowles bass drivers, and the end result is as close to a dynamic as you’re ever going to get.
> 
> ...



what about purely SQ, without comparing their EQ tuning? how do the Blons compare to the T800 in terms of resolution and technicalities (soundstage, separation, etc)?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 11, 2019)

Slater said:


> If you want an all-BA IEM that actually has low end, then yes.
> 
> It was a total end game for me (at least, given the <$300,price bracket I was willing to pay). I own numerous all-BA IEMs, and even build my own. And I have always been disappointed by the lack of low end (sub bass) from all-BA earphones. The T800 uses vented Knowles bass drivers, and the end result is as close to a dynamic as you’re ever going to get.
> 
> ...





Tonymac136 said:


> @Slater How do the Blons compare to the T800? Is the T800 "worth" the extra? It's probably as much as I would want to spend on a pair of headphones these days so would need to be absolute endgame.
> 
> I agree totally about the Blons liking the extra power of a decent amp. I find that with all the dynamics I own. The Tin T2 in particular goes from being "meh" to "wow" with decent amplification.





chinmie said:


> what about purely SQ, without comparing their EQ tuning? how do the Blons compare to the T800 in terms of resolution and technicalities (soundstage, separation, etc)?




Fully agree with your comparison of T800 vs BLON, @Slater . T800 is my endgame all BA set too. If the BLON had better fit, isolation and details it would be my endgame DD too.

I do think the BLON has better timbre than the all BA T800, but other areas like soundstage, isolation, clarity, details, instrument separation are won by the T800.
Even among the other single DD IEMs I have like Semkarch SKC CNT1, TFZ No. 3 and Toneking ninetails, the BLON loses to them in clarity and details, so it would lose to most other multi BA sets, (of which the T800 is the best I have in details and clarity).

Yeah but it's comparing oranges and apples as one has 8 BA and the other a single DD. Having said that, their sonic signature are opposite though. T800 in stock form is very bright and in your face with details. Whereas BLON is very musical and of a more laid back warmer presentation.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Fully agree with your comparison of T800 vs BLON, @Slater . T800 is my endgame all BA set too. If the BLON had better fit, isolation and details it would be my endgame DD too.
> 
> I do think the BLON has better timbre than the all BA T800, but other areas like soundstage, isolation, clarity, details, instrument separation are won by the T800.
> Yeah but it's comparing oranges and apples as one has 8 BA and the other a single DD. Having said that, their sonic signature are opposite though. T800 in stock form is very bright and in your face with details. Whereas BLON is very musical and of a more laid back warmer presentation.



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Makahl

baskingshark said:


> If the BLON had better fit, isolation and details it would be my endgame DD too.



Have you tried the Sony MH755 tips? They're sooo good on Blons. I couldn't feel the hype until I tried the blon with them. Also, adding a foam ring inside of the tip turning them into hybrid also improves the isolation drastically to me, I'd give it a try. I keep recommending this tutorial because it was game-changer isolation-wise to me, haha.


----------



## baskingshark

Makahl said:


> Have you tried the Sony MH755 tips? They're sooo good on Blons. I couldn't feel the hype until I tried the blon with them. Also, adding a foam ring inside of the tip turning them into hybrid also improves the isolation drastically to me, I'd give it a try. I keep recommending this tutorial because it was game-changer isolation-wise to me, haha.



Yeah I did try a few different silicone tips including the MH755 tip but I found only longer nozzle tips like the spinfits helped for my ears. I haven't tried your foam ring mod, but that's a great suggestion!


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Fully agree with your comparison of T800 vs BLON, @Slater . T800 is my endgame all BA set too. If the BLON had better fit, isolation and details it would be my endgame DD too.
> 
> I do think the BLON has better timbre than the all BA T800, but other areas like soundstage, isolation, clarity, details, instrument separation are won by the T800.
> Even among the other single DD IEMs I have like Semkarch SKC CNT1, TFZ No. 3 and Toneking ninetails, the BLON loses to them in clarity and details, so it would lose to most other multi BA sets, (of which the T800 is the best I have in details and clarity).
> ...



yes, the Blon is one of those earphones that makes you sit and just enjoy the music, not thinking about little details.. well at least that what i feel. even if it's not very revealing, i don't miss much when I'm using it. 
currently the Blon and the MT100 do that for me. I'm using Symbio peels on both of them, it evens out the treble and smoothen it a bit, but add extra room/space details, adding a bit of more depth to the soundstage


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> yes, the Blon is one of those earphones that makes you sit and just enjoy the music, not thinking about little details.. well at least that what i feel. even if it's not very revealing, i don't miss much when I'm using it.
> currently the Blon and the MT100 do that for me. I'm using Symbio peels on both of them, it evens out the treble and smoothen it a bit, but add extra room/space details, adding a bit of more depth to the soundstage



How would u compare your BLON BL-03 with Moondrop Kanas and MT100?


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> How would u compare your BLON BL-03 with Moondrop Kanas and MT100?



Sq-wise, I'd say the Blon can compete with both of them. i like the Blon for rock, pop, anything with acoustic drums and bass guitars, the Kanas for anything with synth drums and bass. The MT100 is a special case for me. it brings nostalgic memories of listening to mixing studio monitors in a very well tuned room. i don't think it's for everyone, but those who do enjoy it would really love it


----------



## ozziecook

Tonymac136 said:


> @Slater How do the Blons compare to the T800? Is the T800 "worth" the extra? It's probably as much as I would want to spend on a pair of headphones these days so would need to be absolute endgame.
> 
> I agree totally about the Blons liking the extra power of a decent amp. I find that with all the dynamics I own. The Tin T2 in particular goes from being "meh" to "wow" with decent amplification.


Apart from T800 not belonging to his thread of course, and me never having tried them, I wonder how much ‘better’ they really are than BLONS and how much VALUE they deliver. 
Your question has been asked before and  @Hawaiibadboy answered with a resounding ‘No’ as it happens. 

I wonder also about all BA’s. I’ve never felt they’ve delivered fun or timbre, let alone a true representation of the intended music. They certainly never get near a live representation. Andromeda disappointed me and for me Blon is better. Yup. There ya go, I went and said it. It’s a a valued judgement, subjective and all...but my view. 

If someone says “oh for all BA they really hit like a DD’ I think why not get a DD then? It’s a statement that really reveals the flaw in a BA isn’t it. 

I think we’re nearing the end of the BA era. Too expensive. At least to achieve something nearing quality. No value. Other tech is emerging surely. 

We gotta remember why we’re on this sub $100 thread - to find new amazing IEMs that deliver real value. And to push the manufacturers to keep prices down. 
There really isn’t any need going much above $300 for an iem in my opinion. I’ve tried it and I’m sure many here have and it’s 
a waste of money. Especially when you know the pull of this hobby - that you’ll only end up buying something else. 
I’ve noticed a few people have on their signatory have, ‘Current endgame: xxx’
Says it all


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah, I know trying to beat the law of diminishing returns is an expensive folly. It's just nice to have an idea of where to throw the money next now I am running out of budget gear to buy.

I've only had budget BA kit but I totally agree. The best BA stuff I own (the CCA C12 and the KBear F1) is only "better than I was expecting" and not "great". Timbre can be shocking on a bad BA unit. I think that's a big part of my curiosity - whether BA could ever satisfy me at £30, £300 or £3000. I'm still not sure. That said, BAs do sound better than DDs if a poor/low powered source is used.


----------



## baskingshark

ozziecook said:


> Apart from T800 not belonging to his thread of course, and me never having tried them, I wonder how much ‘better’ they really are than BLONS and how much VALUE they deliver.
> Your question has been asked before and  @Hawaiibadboy answered with a resounding ‘No’ as it happens.
> 
> I wonder also about all BA’s. I’ve never felt they’ve delivered fun or timbre, let alone a true representation of the intended music. They certainly never get near a live representation. Andromeda disappointed me and for me Blon is better. Yup. There ya go, I went and said it. It’s a a valued judgement, subjective and all...but my view.
> ...



Well music and gear is subjective, but i do find uses for a pure multi BA setup eg stage or studio monitoring or critical listening, where u really need as much details and clarity as possible. I actually use my T800 for stage monitoring and there's no way a single DD will give the detail required for this.

I'm sure some folks here also like BAs more than DDs in their music, but i'm with u that I like DDs more for general music listening due to their more organic signature and timbre.

I agree I've not heard a BA that beats a well tuned DD in the timbre aspect. But you would be surprised that some pure BA bass can trump the DD bass on quantity and decay.
My westone 3 (3 BA setup) has more bass quantity and decay than the BLONs. I would say its bass is just a tinge shy of the TFZ no.3, which is quite a basshead IEM.


----------



## 1clearhead

DD's and BA's are always competing especially on hi-end details, but Piezo's brings out the wonders of the micro-world for a fraction of $300 US dollar plus units! ...have I mentioned LZ A6 or LZ A6mini?

-Clear


----------



## ozziecook

1clearhead said:


> DD's and BA's are always competing especially on hi-end details, but Piezo's brings out the wonders of the micro-world for a fraction of $300 US dollar plus units! ...have I mentioned LZ A6 or LZ A6mini?
> 
> -Clear


Exactly. Detail retrieval isn't solely the province of BA's. (In fact, being subjective about it, I'm personally unconvinced that BA's retrieve details better than certain DD's anyhow). Piezos can do it really well, then there's other tech like ceramic/beryllium drivers, planar magnetic etc...

Anyway, point I was making (maybe there were too many!) was that I think we'll be moving on from more expensively produced/sold all-BA stuff like those from the big western names we all know. We always have to weigh up whether it's really worth jumping from one product to another expensive one. Yeah sure there's the diminishing returns factor we all know about and accept, but there's also the expectation factor, the placebo affect...is what we perceive as a 'better' performance just in our minds (most things are when you boil it down) plus there's that subjective element. Like I say, it seems to work the opposite for me. I'm invariably disappointed when i try or buy expensive IEMs. They just don't seem to perform better. That's why this thread is so good..like the Discovery thread. So, other than Blon 03, the best performer for me in terms of a great combi of realism, detail, fun, staging and timbre is IMR Zenith - and it was less than £200.


----------



## archdawg

ozziecook said:


> I wonder also about all BA’s. I’ve never felt they’ve delivered fun or timbre, let alone a true representation of the intended music. They certainly never get near a live representation. Andromeda disappointed me and for me Blon is better. Yup. There ya go, I went and said it. It’s a a valued judgement, subjective and all...but my view.


+1
In some ways we're just comparing apples and oranges here anyway. Well ... some fruits are riper than others, some still green or defective or over the hill already but to me a lot depends on a given moment and to be open to all experiences (and unexpected surprises) that may arise and more often than not I'm perfectly fine with 'lesser' gear, like e.g. my 12.50€ KZ ZSN last night ... it all depends and keeps changing all the time.
With regards to 'end game' again I'm more of a variety guy and wouldn't be too happy with a single IEM in almost the same way as I wouldn't want to listen to the same one album or eat the exact same stuff etc... however great for the rest of my life. YMMV.


----------



## FastAndClean

ozziecook said:


> Apart from T800 not belonging to his thread of course, and me never having tried them, I wonder how much ‘better’ they really are than BLONS and how much VALUE they deliver.
> Your question has been asked before and  @Hawaiibadboy answered with a resounding ‘No’ as it happens.
> 
> I wonder also about all BA’s. I’ve never felt they’ve delivered fun or timbre, let alone a true representation of the intended music. They certainly never get near a live representation. Andromeda disappointed me and for me Blon is better. Yup. There ya go, I went and said it. It’s a a valued judgement, subjective and all...but my view.
> ...


i have two pure BA models that are as organic as it gets, the fullest lushest mids ever


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> i have two pure BA models that are as organic as it gets, the fullest lushest mids ever


Shall they be named?


----------



## FastAndClean

PhonoPhi said:


> Shall they be named?


one of them can, the other no


----------



## baskingshark

FastAndClean said:


> i have two pure BA models that are as organic as it gets, the fullest lushest mids ever





FastAndClean said:


> one of them can, the other no



Haha what a tease. Is it the Hisenior B5+?


----------



## FastAndClean

baskingshark said:


> Haha what a tease. Is it the Hisenior B5+?


yes, the other one is HQ10, it has even more mids than B5, fuller too, it is quite special, for some it will be too much but for me it is amazing, addictive


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> yes, the other one is HQ10, it has even more mids than B5, fuller too, it is quite special, for some it will be too much but for me it is amazing, addictive


See I hated the Hisenior B5, pretty as it was. 
There was no definition in the pair I had. I sent them back. I’m wondering now if they were out of phase...


----------



## nraymond

1clearhead said:


> DD's and BA's are always competing especially on hi-end details, but Piezo's brings out the wonders of the micro-world for a fraction of $300 US dollar plus units! ...have I mentioned LZ A6 or LZ A6mini?
> 
> -Clear



Speaking of the LZ A6mini, it's actually under $100 now (down from the $180 MSRP). I mentioned in the deals thread this ebay seller who has it for $79 (+$2.99 SpeedPAK shipping):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LZ-A6mini-...igh-Resolution-In-Ear-Headphones/133159623204

I also recently received Penon Audio's October deals newsletter, where they have coupon codes for the LZ Z04A ($30 after coupon), LZ Z05A ($35 after coupon), and A6mini ($90 after coupon).

In the world of DD + piezo, there is also the Artiste DC1, which goes for around $30 on AliExpress.


----------



## Tamirci

nraymond said:


> Speaking of the LZ A6mini, it's actually under $100 now (down from the $180 MSRP). I mentioned in the deals thread this ebay seller who has it for $79 (+$2.99 SpeedPAK shipping):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LZ-A6mini-...igh-Resolution-In-Ear-Headphones/133159623204
> 
> ...



Artiste dc1 is so MEH. I wrote a review of it last week but after the joy of **** I got crashed down by the sound of it.

Thank god I received it for free.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> How would u compare your BLON BL-03 with Moondrop Kanas and MT100?


Out of the three, I only have the BL03 and the MT100, but I can personally tell you that both are equally good, but different. So, in this case one might not be better than the other. I like the BL03 for it's smooth sub-bass and transparent upper range. But, in the other hand, I like the MT100 just as much for it's open and clear upper range plus the very w-i-d-e soundstage it nicely displays.


----------



## nickdino (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm looking to buy an iem,  using my galaxy s7 as source and i want to try a balanced output setup. Which one would you choose?

-**** ****   Or
-Blon 03
-(Or something even better in this       pricerange?)

And which budget-friendly setup works best with these?  (Tips /balanced cable/balanced amp+dac)


----------



## tgx78 (Oct 12, 2019)

nickdino said:


> I'm looking to buy an iem,  using my galaxy s7 as source. Which one would you choose?
> 
> -**** ****   Or
> -Blon 03
> ...



I have both and I like the Blon BL-03 more because I mostly listen to acoustic, jazz or classical. Blon definitely has better timbre and tonality.

I also like the fit of Blon better, **** is quite heavy and doesn't disappear as much as BL-03.


----------



## Tonymac136

Really need some idea of a preferred sound signature and music taste to advise on which one. The **** is banned from discussion here so I can't recommend that.

The Blon works well with the stock tips from the Sony MH755. I've also had good results with Symbio MandarinEs. The stock cable is OK but doesn't help with the fit. Good aftermarket cables don't fit directly (2 pin leave some plastic exposed and QDC is the wrong shape. 

The Blon does need amping up really. If you value detail over musicality the CCA C12 is only a little more on AE right now. The Blon BL-01 is even cheaper. Much lighter in the bass, like a budget version of the Tin T2. It works fine without an amp. The Sony Mh755 is also really really cheap and is the budget headphone if you are more into bass. Either the BL-01 or the MH755 is a better bet than the **** IMO. Though the cable is too short on the Sony so you would need an extension.


----------



## stryed (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone willing to compare KZ ZSX ,CCA C12 and the Blon 03, especially in terms of soundstage?
Also,  I have heard that the blon 03 could be worn downwards if L/R are switched. Anyone tried that? I'd bother with Slater-like mods (going into jewellery tools to heavy machinery) if thats the case...Its a big plus to have them wearing down. 9tails interests me for this added feat, but multiple BAs and DDs tempt me for their  apparent seperation and details...I do not have anything like that besides the old ZS5.

I had the EP10 I did not appreciate the bloatiness, although it had a full sounding quality that I could appreciate, I gave it away. Is the blon03 anything like it?
So many questions, but I am interested in buying one of these 3 or 2 of the 3... I prioritize soundstage over timber as I seem to go back to the **** quite a lot and have the IT01 for more serious ttracks.
Any impressions appreciated 

I could be a good boy and not buy anything, but it seems like there has been leaps and bounds that I've missed.


----------



## Tonymac136

Blon 03 has some tonal weirdnesses which can make it a bit bloaty, These can be tuned out with tips, in the end I have used Sony MH755 tips. For me the sound is greàt with these, obviously YMMV and all that. When you get it right the bass extension is immense yet the presence isn't overbearing. The sub bass is something you don't hear or feel, just sense. It's kinda hard to explain but there is something in the sub bass that I don't even get with my massive Wharfedale floorstanding speakers powered by a big old NAD amplifier.

It does sound tighter with amplification, other than my Tin T2 it is the worst using a phone as a source compared to an amp (though it is still one of the better IEMs I own with a phone - it's all relative)

The CCA C12 I chose over the ZSX because of price. I've not listened to it a great deal but it is very very good. None of the hardness of KZs of old about the sound. It's still not as musical as the 03 but then IMO nothing is. I've not heard the ZSX, it's pretty much identical to the C12 I believe. I think the Blon is the no brainer purchase, then either one of the other two based on what you think of the aesthetics, price, or just whatever mood you're in.


----------



## Nimweth

stryed said:


> Anyone willing to compare KZ ZSX ,CCA C12 and the Blon 03, especially in terms of soundstage?
> Also,  I have heard that the blon 03 could be worn downwards if L/R are switched. Anyone tried that? I'd bother with Slater-like mods (going into jewellery tools to heavy machinery) if thats the case...Its a big plus to have them wearing down. 9tails interests me for this added feat, but multiple BAs and DDs tempt me for their  apparent seperation and details...I do not have anything like that besides the old ZS5.
> 
> I had the EP10 I did not appreciate the bloatiness, although it had a full sounding quality that I could appreciate, I gave it away. Is the blon03 anything like it?
> ...


BLON BL-03 works fine cable down and L-R switched so long as you use a cable with no ear guides. You may have to tip roll as the fit will change.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> Blon 03 has some tonal weirdnesses which can make it a bit bloaty, These can be tuned out with tips, in the end I have used Sony MH755 tips. For me the sound is greàt with these, obviously YMMV and all that. When you get it right the bass extension is immense yet the presence isn't overbearing. The sub bass is something you don't hear or feel, just sense. It's kinda hard to explain but there is something in the sub bass that I don't even get with my massive Wharfedale floorstanding speakers powered by a big old NAD amplifier.
> 
> It does sound tighter with amplification, other than my Tin T2 it is the worst using a phone as a source compared to an amp (though it is still one of the better IEMs I own with a phone - it's all relative)
> 
> The CCA C12 I chose over the ZSX because of price. I've not listened to it a great deal but it is very very good. None of the hardness of KZs of old about the sound. It's still not as musical as the 03 but then IMO nothing is. I've not heard the ZSX, it's pretty much identical to the C12 I believe. I think the Blon is the no brainer purchase, then either one of the other two based on what you think of the aesthetics, price, or just whatever mood you're in.


ZSX sounds quite different from the C12. C12 is brighter and more detailed, whereas ZSX is smoother, more neutral and has a larger soundstage but is more rolled off in the treble. It is closer to the BLON BL-03 than the C12, but is not as lush sounding.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> Blon 03 has some tonal weirdnesses which can make it a bit bloaty, These can be tuned out with tips, in the end I have used Sony MH755 tips. For me the sound is greàt with these, obviously YMMV and all that. When you get it right the bass extension is immense yet the presence isn't overbearing. The sub bass is something you don't hear or feel, just sense. It's kinda hard to explain but there is something in the sub bass that I don't even get with my massive Wharfedale floorstanding speakers powered by a big old NAD amplifier.
> 
> It does sound tighter with amplification, other than my Tin T2 it is the worst using a phone as a source compared to an amp (though it is still one of the better IEMs I own with a phone - it's all relative)
> 
> The CCA C12 I chose over the ZSX because of price. I've not listened to it a great deal but it is very very good. None of the hardness of KZs of old about the sound. It's still not as musical as the 03 but then IMO nothing is. I've not heard the ZSX, it's pretty much identical to the C12 I believe. I think the Blon is the no brainer purchase, then either one of the other two based on what you think of the aesthetics, price, or just whatever mood you're in.


Thank you! I was using Spiral Dots but I have switched to MH755 tips and have the best fit so far. Very pleased!


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2019)

stryed said:


> I'd bother with Slater-like mods (going into jewellery tools to heavy machinery) if thats the case...Its a big plus to have them wearing down.



Someone posted the idea of using a simple emery sandpaper board (like what’s used for shaping women’s fingernails). This should work just fine to reshape the Blon 2-pin socket. No heavy machinery needed


----------



## nickdino

Going by the comments i guess i'll go with the blon.
What do i need for a balanced setup with my galaxy s7? (I mean using a balanced cable etc.)


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 13, 2019)

nickdino said:


> Going by the comments i guess i'll go with the blon.
> What do i need for a balanced setup with my galaxy s7? (I mean using a balanced cable etc.)



A Galazy has a balanced output?  I did not think any phones had that.

I think you need something like the ES100 to pair with your phone.  It has balanced and SE outputs.


----------



## nickdino

Ofcourse not, thats why asked what extra gear i would need.


----------



## Slater (Oct 13, 2019)

nickdino said:


> Ofcourse not, thats why asked what extra gear i would need.



There are a number of different ways.

Something like an ES100, FiiO BTR5, etc, and others would work if you want a high res Bluetooth adapter.

I don’t know if your S7 has USB-C, but there are USB-C DAC pigtail dongles that have balanced output.

You can also, of course, stack a headphone amp that has balanced output with your phone. FiiO Q1 Mark II

And then there’s DAPs like Hiby etc that you could simply control with your phone.

Basically, there’s a million ways you can do it. Just depends on budget, how portable you want, what specific features you require, how much battery life you want, etc.

Of course, you’d also need a compatible cable as you mentioned.


----------



## harry501501

lol, thought i was gonna end up in A&E after a Spinft tip got lodged waaaay in my ear using the VE BIE... the nozzle really is awful. Had to get the tweezers out. (lucky it sounds so good or it would be in with the duds box).

Btw, recently tried the silicon clear tips from the Havi B3 Pro on the BQ3 and had amazing results. Took a good bit of the coldness the BQ3 has and warmed it up a good bit, really giving the low end a bit more weight. Those who love their bass will love this combo (still clear sounding). One of the best looking IEMs I have, simple and elegant.


----------



## Frederick Wang

Nimweth said:


> Thank you! I was using Spiral Dots but I have switched to MH755 tips and have the best fit so far. Very pleased!



I have some MH755 tips lying around somewhere but I have yet to tried them on BL03, actually, I never used them even on MH755, blindly assuming that they cannot be of better quality than Columbia tips

Among those I have tried, I find spinfit very good match for BL03, though.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 13, 2019)

Frederick Wang said:


> I have some MH755 tips lying around somewhere but I have yet to tried them on BL03, actually, I never used them even on MH755, blindly assuming that they cannot be of better quality than Columbia tips
> 
> Among those I have tried, I find spinfit very good match for BL03, though.



Glad to hear that... finally receiving the BL03 tomorrow and was wondering if the Spinfits would fit. Looking forward to hearing them, I'm always late to the party with the more dare i say hyped earphones. These seem to deserve the attention though... just got the VE BIE two days ago which currently have displaced the KXXS off my ears.


----------



## Frederick Wang

harry501501 said:


> Glad to hear that... finally receiving the BL03 tomorrow and was wondering if the Spinfits would fit. Looking forward to hearing them, I'm always late to the party with the more dare i say hyped earphones. These seem to deserve the attention though... just got the VE BIE two days ago which currently have displaced the KXXS off my ears.


Oh, it's incredible, and not just value-wise


----------



## SeoulParty

stryed said:


> Anyone willing to compare KZ ZSX ,CCA C12 and the Blon 03, especially in terms of soundstage?
> Also,  I have heard that the blon 03 could be worn downwards if L/R are switched. Anyone tried that? I'd bother with Slater-like mods (going into jewellery tools to heavy machinery) if thats the case...Its a big plus to have them wearing down. 9tails interests me for this added feat, but multiple BAs and DDs tempt me for their  apparent seperation and details...I do not have anything like that besides the old ZS5.



I've just ordered the Blon 03 with some new tips and cables, and it's gonna be a long 2-3 weeks wait for em.  I don't have a ZSX but I have been using the KZ ZS10 Pro as my daily iem. Supposedly they sound a lil worse but are pretty similar.  I've been enjoying my ZS10 Pros and thought they were a very good buy & under appreciated for IEMs under 50 bucks, so I can't wait to see how they compare with the Blon 03.


----------



## SoundChoice

Frederick Wang said:


> I have some MH755 tips lying around somewhere but I have yet to tried them on BL03, actually, I never used them even on MH755, blindly assuming that they cannot be of better quality than Columbia tips
> 
> Among those I have tried, I find spinfit very good match for BL03, though.



With great reluctance, I will be willing to take those terrible no-good awful MH755 tips off your hands.


----------



## baskingshark

Frederick Wang said:


> I have some MH755 tips lying around somewhere but I have yet to tried them on BL03, actually, I never used them even on MH755, blindly assuming that they cannot be of better quality than Columbia tips
> 
> Among those I have tried, I find spinfit very good match for BL03, though.





harry501501 said:


> Glad to hear that... finally receiving the BL03 tomorrow and was wondering if the Spinfits would fit. Looking forward to hearing them, I'm always late to the party with the more dare i say hyped earphones. These seem to deserve the attention though... just got the VE BIE two days ago which currently have displaced the KXXS off my ears.



+1 to spinfits for the BLON.
YMMV of course as all of us have different ear anatomies, but I find that the longer nozzle spinfits provide a better fit for the short nozzled BLON.




SeoulParty said:


> I've just ordered the Blon 03 with some new tips and cables, and it's gonna be a long 2-3 weeks wait for em.  I don't have a ZSX but I have been using the KZ ZS10 Pro as my daily iem. Supposedly they sound a lil worse but are pretty similar.  I've been enjoying my ZS10 Pros and thought they were a very good buy & under appreciated for IEMs under 50 bucks, so I can't wait to see how they compare with the Blon 03.



ZS10 Pro and BLON BL-03 have different strengths and weaknesses.
The BLON BL-03 has excellent timbre, tonality, whereas the ZS10 Pro is better at details, clarity.
It really depends on what you look for in your music and the musical genres you listen to.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

KZ is shaking in their grave because of everyone's feelings about the Blon.

Great sound is possible! Even if KZ is still trying to find it, they are close!


----------



## scottySK

Does anyone know where to get the mh755 tips in clear or white? I have orange already and really like them for my ears.


Also, I'm interested in putting together a DIY cable, but I am not sure how to search AliExpress for the Y split component. Does anyone know what keywords to use to search for a Y split? Thanks!


----------



## TheVortex (Oct 14, 2019)

scottySK said:


> Does anyone know where to get the mh755 tips in clear or white? I have orange already and really like them for my ears.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm interested in putting together a DIY cable, but I am not sure how to search AliExpress for the Y split component. Does anyone know what keywords to use to search for a Y split? Thanks!



I had some transparent ones come with my genuine Sony MH750.


----------



## Frederick Wang

SoundChoice said:


> With great reluctance, I will be willing to take those terrible no-good awful MH755 tips off your hands.



Your words made me earnest about trying them out on everything I have, lol


----------



## Tonymac136

Frederick Wang said:


> Your words made me earnest about trying them out on everything I have, lol



They seem (after trying them on everything I have) to be pretty good on everything except the MH755...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I just finish my little revie of MOONDROP SPACESHIP.

Its kinda a NO NO from me. You can find way better iem in sub-30$ price range nowadays.

Anyway, you can give it a read on headfi or my blog.

In other hand, i find the KBear KB06 not particularly bad...but again, so much better choice nowadays!!


----------



## FastAndClean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I just finish my little revie of MOONDROP SPACESHIP.
> 
> Its kinda a NO NO from me. You can find way better iem in sub-30$ price range nowadays.
> 
> ...


BL03 raised the bar too much


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FastAndClean said:


> BL03 raised the bar too much


Well...if you talk for KB06 yes, but for Spaceship I think whole chifi market put the bar too high for them....even the old Xiaomi Piston V2 is better IMO (lol)

Problem is really about soundstage and imaging...very underwhelming....but the bass too is, and the lack of attack in low and mids make it for a rather dull listen. As if it was only tuned for vocal and guitar....wich is strange.


----------



## FastAndClean

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> As if it was only tuned for vocal and guitar....wich is strange.


for Asian market is not


----------



## NeonHD

Currently in the midst of MMCX modding my MH755, will post results soon.

P.S. soldering is a pain in the ass.


----------



## CanuckFi

in the market for a good chi-fi/non chi-fi pair i can use for specific genres and looking for recommendation! 

I have a Sony MH755 as my daily driver/beat em-up, an MSR7 for closed back commuting/on campus, and my open back pair is an ATH-AD2000

This pair will mostly be used for studying, and driven by either a Fiio M6 or JDS 02

When I study I tend to listen to instrumental music exclusively varying from: Post-Rock (no specific artists here, use the Deep Focus playlist from Spotify) , Original Soundtracks from Anime/Video Games/Movies, Ambient (think Olafur Arnauld's early stuff, Sigur Ros, etc) and other piano-centric music. For non-intensive studying I tend to listen to more indie-centric/acoustic/light rock, as well as Japanese with heavy emphasis on female vocals. 

Budget isn't too much of a concern, anywhere up to $50 USD, but willing to stretch it to $75 if the options out there are a significant bump from those 50 and below. Have heard of the Tin T2's but that's about it. While I prefer a bright leaning neutral signature that emphasizes detail and clarity, I don't mind trying out other sound signatures either that may fit the above genres better!


----------



## Tonymac136

Blon BL03 sounds like your Mh755 only better.
Tin T2 sounds great but is bass light without a decent amp and foam tips.
CCA C12 is quite good in both the highs and lows but the mids are a touch recessed and the timbre isn't quite as musical as the DD IEMs mentioned above.

IMO all three of these are worthy of consideration. I don't think anybody would be disappointed by their choice if they bought any of the above and listened to it in isolation. It's only when compared to each other the weaknesses start to show.


----------



## Slater (Oct 15, 2019)

Gettin' my 80's on today with some sweet synthwave and the Blon BL-03:


----------



## Nimweth

CanuckFi said:


> in the market for a good chi-fi/non chi-fi pair i can use for specific genres and looking for recommendation!
> 
> I have a Sony MH755 as my daily driver/beat em-up, an MSR7 for closed back commuting/on campus, and my open back pair is an ATH-AD2000
> 
> ...


How about Tin T3 or TRI i4? I have both and share some of your preferred genres. Either of these will suit!


----------



## harry501501

Finally got the BLON. Not what I was expecting at all, not in a bad way. Very lush, musical sound. Would have liked some more treble extension to balance out that thick low end, but it's fun to listen to. Read a couple of times that it was close to the KXXS, one even said on par. Having jumped between the two i can say they share a lot of similarities in overall sound. The BLON tho has a thicker, more pronounced low end, the KXXS slightly thinner overall due to a tiny bit more air and emphasis in the upper mids. in fact, the BLON is basically a thicker sounding KXXS. The KXXS does though bring out more detail, but not lots more, again due to better separation/air, this is where the BLON struggles a bit for me, little congested at times. KXXS has slightly bigger soundstage, more in width

Now is the price difference worth it... £25 to £150. Well the KXXS is probably my favourite earphone so I'd say so... but they share too much in terms of signature that others will surely disagree. If you AB'd them without knowing you'd pick out the KXXS as the more expensive, I'm sure of that.


----------



## FastAndClean

KXXS is cheating with large narrow spike in the upper treble


----------



## citral23 (Oct 15, 2019)

The BL-03 are good, but the "fun" or "wow" effect that I first felt quickly faded away. Vastly prefer the sound of my kpe overall, not to mention fit and look.

Sound of kpe is more balanced and precise. Mids are a bit more recessed tho, which makes the blon sound maybe more emotional on vocals at first. But can get a bit tiring too, say on jazz saxophone, which the kpe never becomes. I have a difficult jazz track which I use to gauge iems and the blon sounds bloated with bad instrument separation, slow decay etc. while the kpe handles it incredibly well. Blon otoh is a bit more fun with the bass of some hip-hop tracks with better sub extension.

Still a very promising company, if they could increase a bit the nozzle length, make a better shell and a good connector that'd be a serious contender for mid-range iems, but as they are, nope.

Ofc it's still a pretty good sound for cheap, too much bass imo but I used to like that.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 15, 2019)

citral23 said:


> The BL-03 are good, but the "fun" or "wow" effect that I first felt quickly faded away. Vastly prefer the sound of my kpe overall, not to mention fit and look.
> 
> Sound of kpe is more balanced and precise. Mids are a bit more recessed tho, which makes the blon sound maybe more emotional on vocals at first. But can get a bit tiring too, say on jazz saxophone, which the kpe never becomes. I have a difficult jazz track which I use to gauge iems and the blon sounds bloated with bad instrument separation, slow decay etc. while the kpe handles it incredibly well. Blon otoh is a bit more fun with the bass of some hip-hop tracks with better sub extension.
> 
> ...



The BLON is definitely more coloured than the KXXS, so perhaps it's the same with the KPE. I listened to some Erasure with the BLON and those synths and electro notes were fab. Same with the more modern pop i tried. It's got a looser bass, but somehow can hit hard when it needs too. Woofer like even. I had been listening to the VE BIE so took a bit of adjustment with the BLON before i could really hear what it was capable of, very different signatures.

ALSO : As for the short nozzle, try SpinFits, if you see in my pics they definitely help. Just make sure it's a thin inner stem.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 15, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> KXXS is cheating with large narrow spike in the upper treble



Yeah I agree, but I wouldn't call it a bright earphone still. Does make the BLON perhaps sound dark at times in comparison I guess. I still hear similarities in the overall sound of both. I've been using the FIIO M6 which in itself is quite a laid back sounding DAP. I may try the BLON with a tube amp.

Will also try with the Sabaj DA3.


----------



## harry501501

Got the TOYETEAM TX601 on eBay (new) from BigBargainOnline. I won it for 78 pence as the starting price was only a dollar lol. P&P was £15 but still much cheaper than the £80 selling price on Alie/Penon. Can't find anything on them so for all I know they may be rubbish but under twenty quid so not end of world if they are, they def look cool, looks like they mirrored the design from one of DUNU's flagship sets.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825239533.html

Maybe the fact there were no other bidders is ominous ha ha.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Got the TOYETEAM TX601 on eBay (new) from BigBargainOnline. I won it for 78 pence as the starting price was only a dollar lol. P&P was £15 but still much cheaper than the £80 selling price on Alie/Penon. Can't find anything on them so for all I know they may be rubbish but under twenty quid so not end of world if they are, they def look cool, looks like they mirrored the design from one of DUNU's flagship sets.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825239533.html
> 
> Maybe the fact there were no other bidders is ominous ha ha.



Holy moly, that's an epic bargain! Nice job


----------



## theresanarc

Double Flanged tips don't seem to work on KZ ZSN type IEMs. They cause it to stick out too much, any recommendations?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> Gettin' my 80's on today with some sweet synthwave and the Blon BL-03:



Great album. I have a couple of his albums and have been meaning to buy his newest one. For anybody else giving a ish, you can download his stuff at https://dangermode.bandcamp.com/ Its all name your price so I believe you can put 0 and get it for free. Not sure cuz I always throw down a few bucks as a thank you. 

Big into Outrun/Synthwave. Phenomenal Driving music LOL


----------



## citral23

harry501501 said:


> The BLON is definitely more coloured than the KXXS, so perhaps it's the same with the KPE. I listened to some Erasure with the BLON and those synths and electro notes were fab. Same with the more modern pop i tried. It's got a looser bass, but somehow can hit hard when it needs too. Woofer like even. I had been listening to the VE BIE so took a bit of adjustment with the BLON before i could really hear what it was capable of, very different signatures.
> 
> ALSO : As for the short nozzle, try SpinFits, if you see in my pics they definitely help. Just make sure it's a thin inner stem.



Agreed, rolled tips and settled with spinfits, still find the nozzle too short, but they replaced my kb100 as "carry everyday in backpack" as I find them superior in sound overall.

Put a black cable and painted the connector too, so they look okish like that imo


----------



## mbwilson111

citral23 said:


> Put a black cable and painted the connector too, so they look okish like that imo



Great idea to color the connector.


----------



## subwoof3r (Oct 16, 2019)

I received my NiceHCK DB3 today, just spent 1 minute with them before going back to work, but I'm impressed! can't wait to go back home 
Long time I did not enjoyed IEMs sound from this quality. For the price, it's just stunning.
They are currently burn-ing. I will make a full review of it soon  (photos already taken)


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 16, 2019)

subwoof3r said:


> I received my NiceHCK DB3 today, just spent 1 minute with them before going back to work, but I'm impressed! can't wait to go back home
> Long time I did not enjoyed IEMs sound from this quality. For the price, it's just stunning.
> They are currently burn-ing. I will make a full review of it soon  (photos already taken)



Wow, 'stunning' after one minute... that's possibly the quickest review I've ever heard .

They are good value though.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Holy moly, that's an epic bargain! Nice job



Yeah, i put a max of £20 in... never thinking nobody else would bid lol. Had to laugh when I saw I won it at that price. 

Knowing my luck I'll open the box and there'll be nothing but a photo of the earphones with a letter saying, "for 78p here's a picture of me wearing the TX601".


----------



## FastAndClean

i just made a comparison between **** and BL3
**** have a lot of air at the top, more than BL3, the mids on BL3 are fuller and more natural, bass have similar quantity, probably a tad more on BL3
the timber - not even close, BL3 is in a whole different level, a lot more natural from top to bottom, **** is still very enjoyable for me with instrumental music like Hans Zimmer and various electronic music though
the treble is a bit bright for me on ****, before it was spot on but now is at my limits


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 16, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> i just made a comparison between **** and BL3
> **** have a lot of air at the top, more than BL3, the mids on BL3 are fuller and more natural, bass have similar quantity, probably a tad more on BL3
> the timber - not even close, BL3 is in a whole different level, a lot more natural from top to bottom, **** is still very enjoyable for me with instrumental music like Hans Zimmer and various electronic music though
> the treble is a bit bright for me on ****, before it was spot on but now is at my limits



Had them both at hand so did the same out of curiosity and must say near enough agree with you entirely. Pretty close in note weight, I'd agree the BL3 is fuller but it's not by much. Bass I agree BL3 has tad more depth, slightly more musical too, **** bit faster decay which can make it a little cold for me, but still full enough. Vocals are very similar, BL3 having bit more emotion with that added colour. For me treble is nicely done on the ****, I personally prefer it compared to the BL3 and that bit more air gives it slightly better separation. Soundstage very very similar. But yes, BL3 the more natural sounding bottom to top and music just flows far better.

May do a comparison later with the BL3 and the Venture Elec BIE which I've only recently had and enjoy.


----------



## ldo77

harry501501 said:


> Had them both at hand so did the same out of curiosity and must say near enough agree with you entirely. Pretty close in note weight, I'd agree the BL3 is fuller but it's not by much. Bass I agree BL3 has tad more depth, slightly more musical too, **** bit faster decay which can make it a little cold for me, but still full enough. Vocals are very similar, BL3 having bit more emotion with that added colour. For me treble is nicely done on the ****, I personally prefer it compared to the BL3 and that bit more air gives it slightly better separation. Soundstage very very similar. But yes, BL3 the more natural sounding bottom to top and music just flows far better.
> 
> May do a comparison later with the BL3 and the Venture Elec BIE which I've only recently had and enjoy.


What cable do you use with the **** ?


----------



## SiggyFraud

ldo77 said:


> What cable do you use with the **** ?


I used the Nicehck 8-core copper cable, but recently went back to stock cable. It's the newer kind - black and braided. It works fine, but is a bit tangly above the splitter.


----------



## CoiL (Oct 17, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> Having jumped between the two i can say they share a lot of similarities in overall sound. The BLON tho has a thicker, more pronounced low end, the KXXS slightly thinner overall due to a tiny bit more air and emphasis in the upper mids. in fact, the BLON is basically a thicker sounding KXXS. The KXXS does though bring out more detail, but not lots more, again due to better separation/air, this is where the BLON struggles a bit for me, little congested at times. KXXS has slightly bigger soundstage, more in width


I feel basically same with my KPE (modded) vs. BL-03



citral23 said:


> Sound of kpe is more balanced and precise. Mids are a bit more recessed tho, which makes the blon sound maybe more emotional on vocals at first. *But can get a bit tiring too, say on jazz saxophone, which the kpe never becomes.* I have a difficult jazz track which I use to gauge iems and the *blon sounds bloated with bad instrument separation, slow decay etc. while the kpe handles it incredibly well.* Blon otoh is a bit more fun with the bass of some hip-hop tracks with better sub extension.
> Still a very promising company, if they could increase a bit the nozzle length, make a better shell and a good connector that'd be a serious contender for mid-range iems, but as they are, nope.
> Ofc it's still a pretty good sound for cheap,* too much bass imo* but I used to like that.


Wouldn`t call KPE mids bit recessed, rather just "floating" but otherwise agree about KPE vs. BL-03. Bolded parts I agree 100%.



harry501501 said:


> The BLON is definitely more coloured than the KXXS, so perhaps it's the same with the KPE.


Seems so.

Nevertheless, BL-03 has GREAT SQ vs. price value.
Will not post my full impressions and graphs before I get my VE BIE (landed, have to go and pick up from city) and do some "burn-in" (without listening).


----------



## ldo77

SiggyFraud said:


> I used the Nicehck 8-core copper cable, but recently went back to stock cable. It's the newer kind - black and braided. It works fine, but is a bit tangly above the splitter.





SiggyFraud said:


> I used the Nicehck 8-core copper cable, but recently went back to stock cable. It's the newer kind - black and braided. It works fine, but is a bit tangly above the splitter.


Thanks and funny because I use the 2 same cables  ... Depending on the DAP


----------



## voon

What's the most isolating chifi IEM in this segment, that still sounds good? Like some etymotics etc in terms of stopping outside noise as much as possible?


----------



## Slater (Oct 17, 2019)

voon said:


> What's the most isolating chifi IEM in this segment, that still sounds good? Like some etymotics etc in terms of stopping outside noise as much as possible?



Typically, the most isolating IEMs that also sound good are going to be all-BA IEMs that are made with solid resin bodies. They generally have no vents on the shell, and the solid body dampens sounds from leaking out.

Some examples of what I’m referring to (although not necessarily in your budget) would be IEMs like Audiosense T800, Magaosi K3, Magaosi K5, and many others. There’s a reason such IEMs are used by performers as stage monitors, because they are so isolating.

A super budget earphone that has ridiculous isolation, and sounds good for the price is the KZ ZS4 and ZS3E. They are v shaped tuning, which may or may not be what you’re after. You just said “sounds good”, which could mean a lot of things...


----------



## harry501501

ldo77 said:


> What cable do you use with the **** ?



The stock cable, which i really like. Don't think I've tried it with any other cable actually. Hmm, may do that now


----------



## oneula

man I remember now why I unsubscribed from this thread

Just within the last week I'm tapped out ordering the following from AE

**** ****
TY Hi-Z AWK-F 150TS
Fengru DIY Tingo TC200
FAAEL Snow Lotus 1.0 64ohm
DIY PK2 SR2
Moondrop ShiroYuki
HE 150PRO 150ohm
AstroTec S80 TWE

need to calm down and unsubscribe again until 11/10


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 18, 2019)

voon said:


> What's the most isolating chifi IEM in this segment, that still sounds good? Like some etymotics etc in terms of stopping outside noise as much as possible?





Slater said:


> Typically, the most isolating IEMs that also sound good are going to be all-BA IEMs that are made with solid resin bodies. They generally have no vents on the shell, and the solid body dampens sounds from leaking out.
> 
> Some examples of what I’m referring to (although not necessarily in your budget) would be IEMs like Audiosense T800, Magaosi K3, Magaosi K5, and many others. There’s a reason such IEMs are used by performers as stage monitors, because they are so isolating.
> 
> A super budget earphone that has ridiculous isolation, and sounds good for the price is the KZ ZS4 and ZS3E. They are v shaped tuning, which may or may not be what you’re after. You just said “sounds good”, which could mean a lot of things...



@Slater is right, usually the all BA types have better isolation.

I think for your sub $100 budget, u can try the Audiosense series (like T180/T260/T300), they are all BA sets. I haven't tried those, but I have the higher end Audiosense T800 (though it is out of your budget) and it provides -30dB isolation, I use it for stage monitoring. Strangely, it has a vent at the subwoofer area, but the isolation is still of the best I have so far.

I previously used the KZ ZS10 Pro (~ $35 USD) for stage monitoring before I got the T800, it provides ballpark -15dB isolation, not the best but still it provides good sound for the pricing, so worth a try.

Edit: i forgot to mention the Hisenior B5+. 5 knowles BA, retails ~ $80usd. Very midcentric, good for vocals, acoustic, jazz. Isolation of 18dB, great clarity, imaging and details. Timbre and tonality excellent for an all BA set. Has roll off at extreme frequencies so not the best for bass forward genres. But takes well to EQ (I'm a basshead), so boost the bass a few dB up and it's great. The tuning is very atypical for a CHIFI set and not every genre will shine with it though.


----------



## Veyska

I really should dredge up my KZ ZS3E so I can venture a more reliable opinion on whether it or my Audiosense T180 isolates better.  Regardless, unless I were just shopping for a super budget isolating pair were I to shop for such a pair now I'd pick the T180 because it (IMO) sounds better.  Less bassy though, given BA vs DD.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 18, 2019)

I love the Blon-BL01 and can't believe like everyone else... only $13USD? It beats most of my KZ's including the ZS7! It may even beat the AS10.

I love the earbud shape and that or tricks you that its actually an iem. However, mine smells like grease?

It doesn't beat the BQEYZ KB100... though, of course.

People should skip KZ iems and keep their eyes peeled to BLON!


----------



## SupremusDoofus

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I love the Blon-BL01 and can't believe like everyone else... only $13USD? It beats most of my KZ's including the ZS7! It may even beat the AS10.
> 
> I love the earbud shape and that or tricks you that its actually an iem. However, mine smells like grease?
> 
> ...


They should make a planar iem with the guy who tuned the blon 03 and sell it under $200


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I love the Blon-BL01 and can't believe like everyone else... only $13USD? It beats most of my KZ's including the ZS7! It may even beat the AS10.
> 
> I love the earbud shape and that or tricks you that its actually an iem. However, mine smells like grease?
> 
> ...



Yeah the BL-01 is a very very special little IEM. Better than ****. Better than MH755. It is nearly as good as my favourites the BL03 and Tin T2 yet less than half the price of either.

I'll probably look at some other Blon stuff when funds allow. As for the idea of a Blon Planar tuned by the guy who did the Oxygen, I'd be keen on that. I really like planar cans so trying the tech in an IEM appeals to me.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 18, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I love the earbud shape and that or tricks you that its actually an iem. However, mine smells like grease?



Is the petroleum smell coming from the cable?  I have noticed that for a while now with various cables.  Out gassing like with many of the cheap iem cases that we buy.


----------



## Viajero

Slater said:


> Gettin' my 80's on today with some sweet synthwave and the Blon BL-03:



Awesome. Synthwave is one of my main genres. This sounds great on the BLON BL-03.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 18, 2019)

ldo77 said:


> What cable do you use with the **** ?



Glad you asked that. I messed around with some other cables and then tried the Final E4000 stock one. Before i comment on this paring... anyone who says a cable can't have an effect on an earphones' sound only has to try the e4000's. The e4000 is a beautifully mellow, mega musical, euphoric sounding IEM. Put any other cable on it tho and immediately it loses that lush sound and becomes bright and kinda stale sounding. It's not even close. I've tried this cable with other earphones and most times it does the same, adds warmth... but I've never really had a pairing i liked it with... until now. I've jumped between **** with it's stock cable and there's a clear difference.

The **** with the e4000 cable loses that slight cold/hard body it has and it adds some needed warmth to the upper mids and treble. It's like it went out in the sun and got a wonderful all over tan. Now it sounds noticeably better. Dare i say I prefer it over the BL03. It now shares a tiny bit of that coloration the BLON has, but with a better ability at bringing out detail top to bottom with it's more airier top end. It's weird as the warmth doesn't add any thickness to the sound, if anything it's slightly lighter actually. Music seems to flow better as it sounds more cohesive and sounds more natural in timbre, similar to the BLON. If anyone has the e4000 and **** it would be great if you tried this pairing.

Going back to the e4000... recently on eBay I noticed someone just selling the buds themselves minus cable. Which was weird as the previous week someone did the exact same with the e5000. I asked them both why they weren't selling the cables and they both said the same, they felt the cable was more expensive than the buds and didn't want to part with it lol. It's a real shame, cos anyone buying the e4000 without it's cable will not be getting that wonderfully rare sound it's capable of. One of those get-lost-in-the-music sounding sets.


----------



## Slater (Oct 19, 2019)

Faaeal has a new IEM called the Hibiscus. It has a DLC driver. The cable looks nice too. I know they’re a lesser known brand, but they have made a couple of good things in the past.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Faaeal has a new IEM called the Hibiscus. It has a DLC driver. The cable looks nice too. I know they’re a lesser known brand, but they have made a couple of good things in the past.



they're quite well known in the earbud thread though. I'm curious how this one would be


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> they're quite well known in the earbud thread though. I'm curious how this one would be



Yes, they make way more earbuds than IEMs (although they have made a few). I get the feeling that they are going to be ramping up the IEM side of the house.

I too am very curious about this DLC one.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> Faaeal has a new IEM called the Hibiscus. It has a DLC driver. The cable looks nice too. I know they’re a lesser known brand, but they have made a couple of good things in the past



These look great... look forward to seeing a pic of them in the flesh as the clear coloured and the green ones looks nice


----------



## Bartig

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I love the Blon-BL01 and can't believe like everyone else... only $13USD? It beats most of my KZ's including the ZS7! It may even beat the AS10.
> 
> I love the earbud shape and that or tricks you that its actually an iem. However, mine smells like grease?
> 
> ...


Yes, I’m enjoying the BLON BL-01 as well, even though it doesn’t resolve as much detail and mids/ highs as the even more excellent BL-03.

Side by side, the BL-01 does seem to be a refreshed Nicehck EP10, but it has a tighter bass and crispier mids. Dance music is phenomenal on it!


----------



## genck

The Semkarch CNT1 dropped to 50 on amazon (not as good as the original 35, sure) and only 2 left, if anyone wants one while they are still available
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Y87YR2C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Yes, they make way more earbuds than IEMs (although they have made a few). I get the feeling that they are going to be ramping up the IEM side of the house.
> 
> I too am very curious about this DLC one.



Hey Slater, what was that wee gadget you mentioned that helped take the MMCX cables of the shells safely?


----------



## CanuckFi

I've heard that there are some banned Chi-fi stores here on head fi

when buying on AliExpress, which stores should I purchase from/steer clear of?


----------



## SoundChoice

CanuckFi said:


> I've heard that there are some banned Chi-fi stores here on head fi
> 
> when buying on AliExpress, which stores should I purchase from/steer clear of?



You're generally ok when buying from a store with more than a few purchases next to the product you're looking at. And when clicking on the store name, see if it has a rating of over 90% or so. I haven't had a bad experience yet, and since the money is held until you confirm you received product, they're motivated to ensure you don't get ripped off. It's different than, say, Amazon, but with a little bit of caution, can be for the most part safe.


----------



## SoundChoice

harry501501 said:


> Hey Slater, what was that wee gadget you mentioned that helped take the MMCX cables of the shells safely?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...ler-Release-Pin-Repair-Tools/32861668624.html

h/t @HungryPanda


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Hey Slater, what was that wee gadget you mentioned that helped take the MMCX cables of the shells safely?





SoundChoice said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...ler-Release-Pin-Repair-Tools/32861668624.html
> 
> h/t @HungryPanda



Yup, that’s the tool. Thanks @SoundChoice!


----------



## harry501501

Thanks guys


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 20, 2019)

I wish people would do more comparisons with the Blon to iems from other brands. Then again, what do I know... I don't have the skill to do that.

Like one person said the VE Bonus IE gives the Blon 03 a run for its money. I guess, it's almost as good?

While some prefer the VE over the Blon.

One user mentioned the Blon 03 was like a pair of speakers and the VE had a 3D presentation they preferred.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I wish people would do more comparisons wirh the Blon to iems from other brands. Then again, what do I know... I don't have the skill to do that.



I made a small section at the end of this amateur review of the BLON BL-03 vs other sub $100 USD single DD IEMs: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews#review-22744

I feel it is only fair to compare the BLON BL-03 against other single DD IEMs, as comparing BA/hybrids to DD IEMs is comparing apples and oranges as they all have their inherent strengths and weaknesses between the different driver types.


----------



## oneula

how does the BLON 03 hold up to the Jerry Harvey Astell & Kern Billie Jean IEM which is a DD as well?


----------



## baskingshark

oneula said:


> how does the BLON 03 hold up to the Jerry Harvey Astell & Kern Billie Jean IEM which is a DD as well?



Friend I think the Astell & Kern Billie Jean is a dual BA IEM. I haven't heard it though, but it is > 10x the price of the BLON BL-03 so they also belong in different price brackets for quality.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Friend I think the Astell & Kern Billie Jean is a dual BA IEM. I haven't heard it though, but it is > 10x the price of the BLON BL-03 so they also belong in different price brackets for quality.



it's fun and sometimes has surprising results whrn comparing earphones on different levels of price brackets. last meet i had we were comparing the Blon to a U18t Tzar with a cable worth more than 1000usd alone 
they're a different tone category and use, the Blon being a dynamic driver and focus on musicality, while the U18t is full BAs with focus on detail and stage use. so different resolution in sound is to be expected. 

but the end result of that meet is that we all agreed the BL03 is a formidable IEM, and made my friend who is a well known earbud builder bought the BL03 the next day


----------



## oneula

baskingshark said:


> Friend I think the Astell & Kern Billie Jean is a dual BA IEM. I haven't heard it though, but it is > 10x the price of the BLON BL-03 so they also belong in different price brackets for quality.


my bad
don't know where I got them flagged as DD versus Dual BA


----------



## backdrifter (Oct 20, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I wish people would do more comparisons with the Blon to iems from other brands. Then again, what do I know... I don't have the skill to do that.
> 
> Like one person said the VE Bonus IE gives the Blon 03 a run for its money. I guess, it's almost as good?
> 
> ...


This guy compares the Bonus IE to the BLONs. 
I have them both and I don't think the Bonus IE is in any way competitive with the BL-03. BIE has a bloated bass and is generally unrefined in comparison.
Edit: Discussion of BIE in video is toward the end.


----------



## TheVortex

backdrifter said:


> This guy compares the Bonus IE to the BLONs.
> I have them both and I don't think the Bonus IE is in any way competitive with the BL-03. BIE has a bloated bass and is generally unrefined in comparison.
> Edit: Discussion of BIE in video is toward the end.




I compared the Blon to the VE bonus IE as it is only a £3 price gap but I agree the Blon is much better.


----------



## baskingshark

backdrifter said:


> This guy compares the Bonus IE to the BLONs.
> I have them both and I don't think the Bonus IE is in any way competitive with the BL-03. BIE has a bloated bass and is generally unrefined in comparison.
> Edit: Discussion of BIE in video is toward the end.






TheVortex said:


> I compared the Blon to the VE bonus IE as it is only a £3 price gap but I agree the Blon is much better.



Thanks for your impressions. I didn't get the VE bonus IE after finding out it didn't have detachable cables but your impressions reinforced not to get them (based on sound).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> I didn't get the VE bonus IE after finding out it didn't have detachable cables but your impressions reinforced not to get them (based on sound).


I got the VE because of the hype but if they aren't good the brand gets a bad mark because they hype them too much.


----------



## mbwilson111

CanuckFi said:


> I've heard that there are some banned Chi-fi stores here on head fi
> 
> when buying on AliExpress, which stores should I purchase from/steer clear of?



This has to do with some events that occurred here on head fi a long time ago.  The people involved may or may not still be with the company involved.    It has nothing to do with quality of product, speed of shipping, customer support etc.

I usually just buy from whatever store has the item that I want at a competitive price and has a good rating... usually at least 98%.


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I got the VE because of the hype but if they aren't good the brand gets a bad mark because they hype them too much.



I agree the VE Bonus are not in the same league as the Blon 03. They have clarity but are not that exciting and the bass is nothing to write home about. The Blon 03 has some magic.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> I agree the VE Bonus are not in the same league as the Blon 03. They have clarity but are not that exciting and the bass is nothing to write home about. The Blon 03 has some magic.


I think that's the last VE product I buy then.

Can people compare the Blon 03 to some BQEYZ's? Now that's a magical iem brand!


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I think that's the last VE product I buy then.
> 
> Can people compare the Blon 03 to some BQEYZ's? Now that's a magical iem brand!



So strangely enough I have the BQEYZ KB100. The BQEYZ KB100 is an exceptional IEM. Great bass with no bleed. Not a lot more expensive than the Blon 03 so they are fit to compare. I think the Blon 03 is ultra special and probably has some magic that the KB100 doesn't have, but I doubt if many would dislike the KB100.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Oct 20, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> So strangely enough I have the BQEYZ KB100. The BQEYZ KB100 is an exceptional IEM. Great bass with no bleed. Not a lot more expensive than the Blon 03 so they are fit to compare.


There is a $28 difference between the BQEYZ KB100 and Blon 03 in my currency. That's a bit short of almost being double the price.

With that being said, if a Chifi company wants to compete it needs to beat or match a BQEYZ.


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> There is a $28 difference between the BQEYZ KB100 and Blon 03 in my currency. That's a bit short of almost being double the price.
> 
> With that being said, if a Chifi company wants to compete it needs to beat or match a BQEYZ.



So the Blon 03 is better value and a better IEM.


----------



## oneula

suggestions for the best wood shelled IEMs?
I have the Meze Classic 12 coming but I not have found many reviews on any really good wood shelled earbud/IEMs

Most of them are bass boosted like the DZAT cylindrical designs

Of course there's the over $1000 high end options which I am not interested in


----------



## HungryPanda

Nature Sounds NS3?


----------



## subwoof3r (Oct 20, 2019)

Hello everybody,
My *NiceHCK DB3* review is up !
Hope you'll enjoy it 
Cheers'


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Slater said:


> Faaeal has a new IEM called the Hibiscus. It has a DLC driver. The cable looks nice too. I know they’re a lesser known brand, but they have made a couple of good things in the past.



I was interested in buying a DLC diaphragm IEM, and this one looks good in theory, but I see the company has been mostly specialized in cheapo earbuds, where it seems they do a good job. I can't find information about the other IEMs in their lineup, so it seems they got not only hype (obvious), but even enough attention. Also, the Datura X earbud got very bad reviews (audiobuget and soundphilereview), so it appears they are not consistently good in tuning as people in BQEYZ are. Very cheap for DLC driver, but looks too risky for being a guinea pig, even more there's a chance of getting Spring 1 in 11.11 for a price not much higher than the upper limit of this thread.


----------



## kmmbd

oneula said:


> suggestions for the best wood shelled IEMs?
> I have the Meze Classic 12 coming but I not have found many reviews on any really good wood shelled earbud/IEMs
> 
> Most of them are bass boosted like the DZAT cylindrical designs
> ...



Shozy Zero can be a good candidate. It's got a good midrange and bass but the treble is lacking.


----------



## oneula

HungryPanda said:


> Nature Sounds NS3?



yup
ordered that IEM from Ali
aside from the Meze Classic it seems to be the best affordable wood IEM I have seen reviewed

I also ordered the Magaosi wood IEM with MMCX connectors as well
most of the others except the NZ03 don't have removable cables which apparantly is the Meze's weak spot

I have the another Shozy and wasn't too impressed
The bamboo DZAT and Zero Carbone have a similar design that I also tried and I have a Final Audio 1000

As an amateur woodworker t would be interesting to see someone experiment with a 3D cutter with various wood shells like what Taylor does with guitars do to see the impact to the sound, cedar, spruce, koa, ebony, sapele, walnut etc etc


----------



## kmmbd

Usually you will see a lot of wooden headphones but I guess for IEMs it's only JVC that constantly make high-end wood-based earphones.


----------



## oneula

HungryPanda said:


> Nature Sounds NS3?



these one right?
I have high hopes based on the reviews

https://hiendportable.com/2019/09/20/ns-audio-ns3-review/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews

 

Then there's the Magaosi BK50 with MMCX connectors
https://www.thephonograph.net/magaosi-bk50-review/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> So the Blon 03 is better value and a better IEM.


You think it sounds nicer then the BQEYZ KB100?


----------



## DynamicEars

LaughMoreDaily said:


> You think it sounds nicer then the BQEYZ KB100?



As i love my kb100 so much, Yes I do prefer BL03 because of sub bass - mid bass configuration (on bl03 sub bass is bigger, on kb100 mid bass is bigger)


----------



## Tonymac136

dharmasteve said:


> So the Blon 03 is better value and a better IEM.



Does better value make a better IEM though? In a straight comparitive A-B listening session I am sure that my Sennheiser IE60 is better than my BL01. But my BL01 is around 10% of the price and about 90% as good. I'll say to anyone that the BL01 is the best value of the two, I can't say that it's the better headphone. It's like the MH755 hype train. It's a great value IEM and I won't deny it that. It's not a better IEM than any good £30 IEM. Only better value.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tonymac136 said:


> It's like the MH755 hype train. It's a great value IEM and I won't deny it that. It's not a better IEM than any good £30 IEM. Only better value.


I can't believe all the hype of those Sony's. People should be buying the Blon 01 easily, if they don't recable them.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I can't believe all the hype of those Sony's. People should be buying the Blon 01 easily, if they don't recable them.



I agree. Even with a recable I wouldn't rate the Sony over the BLON. The only two reasons to buy the Sony over the 01 are 1 - you're a bass head and 2 - you literally cannot afford the 01. If you can't afford the 01 probably you shouldn't spend the money on the Sony (especially as fakes are so common).


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 21, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Does better value make a better IEM though? In a straight comparitive A-B listening session I am sure that my Sennheiser IE60 is better than my BL01. But my BL01 is around 10% of the price and about 90% as good. I'll say to anyone that the BL01 is the best value of the two, I can't say that it's the better headphone. It's like the MH755 hype train. It's a great value IEM and I won't deny it that. It's not a better IEM than any good £30 IEM. Only better value.



Well my 2 cents input is that "Value" of an IEM is subjective. I agree with u that better IEM does not equate to having better "value" i.e. better price for performance ratio, i.e. better bang for buck (which is my definition of value in this case). I found that in this hobby, law of diminishing returns kicks in the higher u go up, and my opinion is that the best "value" nowadays is becoming more and more skewed towards the budget -> midfi segment.
Like some of the folks in the Audiosense thread say the Audiosense T800 can hit 80 - 90% sound quality of the Campfire Andromeda at a fraction of the price, I haven't heard the latter to confirm, but yeah the CA Andromeda is probably "better" in this case, but at a more expensive price. For myself, I said this before, that my KZ ZS10 Pro can hit 80% sound quality (subjectively) of my Westone 3 which costs 10 times more, but definitely the Westone 3 is "better" in technicalities and is more refined.

For me, if something costs 10% but gives me 90% sound quality, I'll gladly take it over something that gives me 100% sound quality but costs 90% more.
Hence, I thank the CHIFI gods for giving us super good options these past 2 years that were unheard of just prior to that. We can now dabble in this hobby for less coin and get quite good "value" nowadays. **** (triple driver hybrid) for $16 USD? KZ ZS10 Pro @ $35 USD for 5 drivers? Nobody would have believed this pricing just 2 - 3 years ago.

But some others' definition of "value" is getting the very best of the best and they don't mind paying a premium to chase that remaining 10% sound and find "value" in that. For example, I have a hardcore audiophile friend who only buys amps, DACs, IEMs/headphones that are minimum > $2K. His cables are minimum > $100 USD, and some of his cables are even $1000! I ever foolishly offered him a KZ ZS10 Pro to listen, and as expected, he refused to listen to my peasant CHIFI gear LOL.
I won't judge him on that, it's his money, but not all of us can pump so much coin down this hobby, so we have to resort to getting the most out of our limited funds by going for price to performance ratio, in this case, my interpretation of "value", which was different from his interpretation of "value".


----------



## Tonymac136

Don't get me wrong. I also go for bang for buck every time. But I'm not going to describe an IEM as "better" if it is only "better value". "Better" doesn't acknowledge cost. My wallet, sadly, does.


----------



## dharmasteve

Tonymac136 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I also go for bang for buck every time. But I'm not going to describe an IEM as "better" if it is only "better value". "Better" doesn't acknowledge cost. My wallet, sadly, does.



But sometimes exceptional products come out that defy cost comparisons.  So my Blon 03 isn't just better value than 99% of my IEMs,  it is actually 'better'.  1+1=3 in the HiFi world can and does happen.  Many years ago it happened in the little t-amp world.  Tiny cheap little Chinese t-amps killing expensive big platform, big name amps.  It's real in some cases,  although the 'hype' train moves in quickly to blur the edges with other IEMs that don't stand up to mass scrutiny.


----------



## yseviel

I am getting a gift for primarily Death Metal, with a side of Synthwave. I don't know a lot about this topic but as I understand a fairly neutral like Tin2 would be great for Death Metal, however I need something with more bass or the Synthwave will sound thin.

The things that seem important based on the glossary: sub bass response, fast/snap/transient response, articulation, flat frequency and also *maintaining clarity at higher volumes will be important*, while isolation is not a specific concern.

Would BLON 03 be a good choice, or should I look at something else?


----------



## Slater (Oct 21, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I can't believe all the hype of those Sony's. People should be buying the Blon 01 easily, if they don't recable them.



What if someone can only afford the $5 Sony MH755, and they can’t afford $30 Blons? That’s 6xs higher cost, and as good as the Blons are, they’re not 6xs better than the MH755.

The MH755 hype is totally justified. Name one earphone that’s better for the same $5. There isn’t one.

If the MH755 is the only option for a poor student or teenager, then I say it’s a damn good one. Especially if it introduces them to the audiophile world instead of the ocean of Skullcandies and dollar store garbage they’re probably used to.


----------



## Riz99

Slater said:


> What if someone can only afford the $5 Sony MH755, and they can’t afford $30 Blons? That’s 6xs higher cost, and as good as the Blons are, they’re not 6xs better than the MH755.
> 
> The MH755 hype is totally justified. Name one earphone that’s better for the same $5. There isn’t one.
> 
> If the MH755 is the only option for a poor student or teenager, then I say it’s a damn good one. Especially if it introduces them to the audiophile world instead of the ocean of Skullcandies and dollar store garbage they’re probably used to.


I am pretty sure that the Sony mh755 is better than the Blon 01 for most people. I like it more than my TinHifi iems and the Fidue a65 as I find it more tonally pleasing. It is tuned closely to the Harman curve with a bit of subbass boost and atleast has a decent frequency response. Unless the Blon 01 has an acceptable frequency response I refuse to believe that it is better than the mh755 for me especially if it is like the Nicehck ep10. Also antdroidx reported that the his Blon 03 had a 8 khz spike in the treble that he personally was not a fan of; I suspect that the Blon 03 has atleast some degree of unit to unit variance looking at various graphs. So yeah I believe that the Sony's are all deserving of the hype it has received if tonality and consistency are your main concerns. 
It has its flaws like the short J-cord but you can always buy an extender or recable it. Also I would  personally like less energy in the 3-4 khz region so the Blon 03 might just be my thing. It also is not the most earphone but what more can you expect out of a $5 earphone?


----------



## Tonymac136

dharmasteve said:


> But sometimes exceptional products come out that defy cost comparisons.  So my Blon 03 isn't just better value than 99% of my IEMs,  it is actually 'better'.  1+1=3 in the HiFi world can and does happen.  Many years ago it happened in the little t-amp world.  Tiny cheap little Chinese t-amps killing expensive big platform, big name amps.  It's real in some cases,  although the 'hype' train moves in quickly to blur the edges with other IEMs that don't stand up to mass scrutiny.



Exactly. That's why when I say the BL03 is the best I own I mean best. Not best for the money or best value.


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 21, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Exactly. That's why when I say the BL03 is the best I own I mean best. Not best for the money or best value.




It's funny but the cheap little Blon 03 has turned ChiFi/HiFi on it's head. Other IEM manufacturers must be aware of what is going on and will have to really up their tunings/quality (I hope). We may have a period of time that some amazing tunings start to come to the fore. It's strange but IEM's that sounded great a short time ago are now put to the sword by a cheap piece of HiFi. Maybe it's happening in other areas of ChiFi as some are lauding and eulogising DAP's like the I-iBasso DX160. Something very positive is happening in ChiFi.


----------



## oneula

dharmasteve said:


> It's funny but the cheap little Blon 03 has turned ChiFi/HiFi on it's head. Other IEM manufacturers must be aware of what is going on and will have to really up their tunings/quality (I hope). We may have a period of time that some amazing tunings start to come to the fore. It's strange but IEM's that sounded great a short time ago are now put to the sword by a cheap piece of HiFi. Maybe it's happening in other areas of ChiFi as some are lauding and eulogising DAP's like the I-iBasso DX160. Something very positive is happening in ChiFi.



the BLON B20 planars and BLON B8 berylliums were also great performance to cost finds in their categories
Personally I prefer using my  BLON B8 headphones over my BLON B03 IEMs. Getting a good seal on the IEM has been a problem still search for a good bud tip that duplicates holding the IEMs in my ears with my fingers Same problem I have with the TIN P3 and Shouer Tape.

One IEM not getting allot of attention is the GuideRay GR-i18
I think it's just as good to my ear for certain sources I have than these fancier models.


----------



## durwood

I think maybe people need to make sure they are talking about the same thing, there is a BLON BL01, but the hype is around the BL03.

Second thing, there is a major value component here to the BL03, otherwise the Tanchjim Oxygen would be flying off the shelf. We can all try to deny that excluding cost...but truth is if you were given the option to pay $10 vs $100, there is a small percentage that would go for the $100 thinking it is was better due to price, and the larger group would vote with their wallet in mind.


----------



## Slater

oneula said:


> One IEM not getting allot of attention is the GuideRay GR-i18
> I think it's just as good to my ear for certain sources I have than these fancier models.



Do you find the treble harsh on those at all? There seems to be mixed opinions on the GuideRay, and I’d like to separate the honeymoon bias from the truth.


----------



## HungryPanda

one day my Blon 03 will turn up, just have to content myself with BGVP DH3 till the magic day


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> one day my Blon 03 will turn up, just have to content myself with BGVP DH3 till the magic day



Mine will get here someday too, supposedly in flight since the 29th. :/


----------



## oneula

Slater said:


> Do you find the treble harsh on those at all? There seems to be mixed opinions on the GuideRay, and I’d like to separate the honeymoon bias from the truth.



could just be me as a casual user
but the high end on the Tape and BLON hurt my ears when I raise the volume on my DAPs.
I can't hear all the details I want at lower volumes with some daps

I don't seem to have that problem with the GuideRay which feels smoother and not as painfully precise as the Tape but I also get a better seal with the GuideRay

I need to run the Tape and BLON on the EDV2  like I did with the TIN P1s to compare 

could just be my cheap sources (CT-10, Cayin N3, Hiby R3, Zishan DSD)

been leaning more towards some higher ohm buds like the Zen, Hi-Z 150Pro, Rose Mojito/Masya, K's K600 and others with some of my chifi DAPs


----------



## HungryPanda

chickenmoon said:


> Mine will get here someday too, supposedly in flight since the 29th. :/


 funny mine went into the air on the very same date


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> funny mine went into the air on the very same date



I am afraid it might be a case of lost or crushed shipment... I am tempted ordering another one as I fear this one's never going to arrive, usually it takes 9-10 days.


----------



## HungryPanda

I messaged seller yesterday and got reply today that tracking is not updating but will have them soon


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> I messaged seller yesterday and got reply today that tracking is not updating but will have them soon



Is that the banned seller too?


----------



## HungryPanda

Yes but I have had no problems with them before, I just think the orders are huge


----------



## Mybutthurts

HungryPanda said:


> funny mine went into the air on the very same date



It's probably on the same flight as my 2 balanced cables from AliExpress.
Departed country of origin at 21:56 on the 29th.
Probably on that new train from China. Or the slow boat.
The cutty Sark would be faster.


----------



## Tonymac136

durwood said:


> I think maybe people need to make sure they are talking about the same thing, there is a BLON BL01, but the hype is around the BL03.
> 
> Second thing, there is a major value component here to the BL03, otherwise the Tanchjim Oxygen would be flying off the shelf. We can all try to deny that excluding cost...but truth is if you were given the option to pay $10 vs $100, there is a small percentage that would go for the $100 thinking it is was better due to price, and the larger group would vote with their wallet in mind.



I've got BL01 and BL03. The 01 is fantastic for the money and pretty good at any price. The 03 is downright excellent - it beats my more expensive IE60 and also (though comparing apples to oranges) my AKG K702. 
The 03 is the one that gets all the love. The 01 is very underrated. It's my go to for when I just want to plug in and go without messing with DACs, DAPs or amplification. £10 worth of headphone and I have more hours in it than any other.


----------



## FastAndClean

Tonymac136 said:


> I've got BL01 and BL03. The 01 is fantastic for the money and pretty good at any price. The 03 is downright excellent - it beats my more expensive IE60 and also (though comparing apples to oranges) my AKG K702.
> The 03 is the one that gets all the love. The 01 is very underrated. It's my go to for when I just want to plug in and go without messing with DACs, DAPs or amplification. £10 worth of headphone and I have more hours in it than any other.


how about the funny looking Semkarchy?


----------



## Tonymac136

Sounds great but tip sensitive. Build quality of the cable is atrocious (I'm not alone in this though many have been fine). Sadly I haven't been able to get them to fit comfortably enough to really, properly judge them. It's a shame as they DO sound good (though I think for me the Blon shades it on musicality. Properly YMMV though). I've a few different tips coming in from various places so maybe when I get time I will revisit them.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> how about the funny looking Semkarchy?



Mine is not funny looking.  My Semkarch looks beautiful!


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine is not funny looking.  My Semkarch looks beautiful!


what kind of music do you like to listen with them?


----------



## chickenmoon

HungryPanda said:


> Yes but I have had no problems with them before, I just think the orders are huge



Never had a problem with them either and usually very fast that's why I thought some grouped shipment might have been lost by the carrier. Good to hear it's still coming though, I'll contact them if you get yours and I don't get mine.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Never had a problem with them either and usually very fast that's why I thought some grouped shipment might have been lost by the carrier. Good to hear it's still coming though, I'll contact them if you get yours and I don't get mine.



There is always the possibility that it was never sent and now will be because he contacted them.  Maybe you should contact them now.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 21, 2019)

FastAndClean said:


> what kind of music do you like to listen with them?



I do not use different iems for different genres.... I happily listen to all of my music with any of them.  I listen to everything except EDM, Rap or Metal.

Edit:  also I use daps,   a dap with a portable amp, or my desktop setup. I used mostly FLAC on microSD cards or on my PC.     I don't use a phone and I don't stream.  All my choices are listed in my profile.  Obviously I have too much so nothing ever gets as much time as I would like to give it...especially as I also love earbuds as much or more than IEMd.  Probably more....


----------



## Tonymac136

Slater said:


> What if someone can only afford the $5 Sony MH755, and they can’t afford $30 Blons? That’s 6xs higher cost, and as good as the Blons are, they’re not 6xs better than the MH755.
> 
> The MH755 hype is totally justified. Name one earphone that’s better for the same $5. There isn’t one.
> 
> If the MH755 is the only option for a poor student or teenager, then I say it’s a damn good one. Especially if it introduces them to the audiophile world instead of the ocean of Skullcandies and dollar store garbage they’re probably used to.



Missed this. The Blon 01 is £10(ish) not £30. Totally different kettle. There's also not the same amount of fakes kicking around, and while I'm sure some people got lucky on £5 MH755s my genuine ones cost more like £9 posted. My MH750 I got a genuine pair for £5... But also a pair of fakes for £4. Total outlay £9 again.

Sure, if I knew that every pair of MH750/55 out there was genuine of course it makes a compelling argument for itself. It isn't a bad IEM and at £5 it's a steal. For me the £10.26 I spent on my BL01 is even more of a steal, especially as both my Sonys ended up being £9! £25ish on a BL03 - maybe harder to justify if funds are tight.


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> There is always the possibility that it was never sent and now will be because he contacted them.  Maybe you should contact them now.



Would the tracking number be in the China Post and Royal Mail systems if it had not been sent?


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Would the tracking number be in the China Post and Royal Mail systems if it had not been sent?



Is it in the Royal mail system?  Maybe the # is legit if that is the case....


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> Is it in the Royal mail system?  Maybe the # is legit if that is the case....



Yes, they have the tracking number and it says the same as on Ali/China Post, left the country of origin or something like that.


----------



## mbwilson111

chickenmoon said:


> Yes, they have the tracking number and it says the same as on Ali/China Post, left the country of origin or something like that.



I am remembering what used to happen when something was not sent but we were given a tracking number.  At some point they would say that unfortunately the item had been returned to them and would be resent.  It has been a long time since that happened and I have no idea which store or stores did it.  Probably not the ones we are currently using.   I

tems from our favorite stores tend to take less than 10 days now to reach the UK.  

Not sure how long my Blon took.   I ordered mine when it was first announced, before we even had photos of it.... when it was meant to be a mystery.  I think it arrived fairly quickly.

I just can never figure out how something can be in the air for weeks... lol.


----------



## chickenmoon

mbwilson111 said:


> I am remembering what used to happen when something was not sent but we were given a tracking number.  At some point they would say that unfortunately the item had been returned to them and would be resent.  It has been a long time since that happened and I have no idea which store or stores did it.  Probably not the ones we are currently using.   I
> 
> tems from our favorite stores tend to take less than 10 days now to reach the UK.
> 
> ...



I think it was the store who took orders for a heavily discounted BGVP DM6 who did that but I might be wrong.

9 to 15 days is the average speed for me, I am not worried about it, at worst I'll get my money back and I'll get a BL-03, this one or another, not that I actually need it but quite curious about the price to perfomance ratio.


----------



## Tonymac136

yseviel said:


> I am getting a gift for primarily Death Metal, with a side of Synthwave. I don't know a lot about this topic but as I understand a fairly neutral like Tin2 would be great for Death Metal, however I need something with more bass or the Synthwave will sound thin.
> 
> The things that seem important based on the glossary: sub bass response, fast/snap/transient response, articulation, flat frequency and also *maintaining clarity at higher volumes will be important*, while isolation is not a specific concern.
> 
> Would BLON 03 be a good choice, or should I look at something else?



Yeah the 03 should be a pretty good shout. It doesn't have the heaviest bass of all but it goes properly deep. Tin T2 is quite bass light even for metal, though Foam tips and a decent amp does alleviate this a bit. Semkarch CNT-1 has more bass again if you can still find it. That said the Blon 03 does seem to dig up odd sub bass harmonics that the Semkarch doesn't. It's hard to explain. You can't really hear it or feel it but you somehow know it's there. It's likeable just a bit surprising.


----------



## baskingshark

yseviel said:


> I am getting a gift for primarily Death Metal, with a side of Synthwave. I don't know a lot about this topic but as I understand a fairly neutral like Tin2 would be great for Death Metal, however I need something with more bass or the Synthwave will sound thin.
> 
> The things that seem important based on the glossary: sub bass response, fast/snap/transient response, articulation, flat frequency and also maintaining clarity at higher volumes will be important, while isolation is not a specific concern.
> 
> Would BLON 03 be a good choice, or should I look at something else?



I don't listen to metal at all, but the BLON BL-03 is somewhat harmanish tuned, not exactly flat though. I would describe it as a mild L shaped sound signature. The midbass is of more quantity than the subbass too. I find the BLON BL-03 does distort at the midbass frequencies with higher volumes on a lowend source, but in general if u have a good amp/source, that can mitigate the distortion somewhat. YMMV.

I didn't get the Tin2 as reviewers said the bass is light (and I'm a basshead), but it seems some headfiers here use a vent mod to boost the bass, might be worth reading up on it.




HungryPanda said:


> one day my Blon 03 will turn up, just have to content myself with BGVP DH3 till the magic day



Haha since @mbwilson111 has a BLON BL-03, why not just borrow her's to see if the hype is real. But u might probably never return it to her again after that LOL.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> Haha since @mbwilson111 has a BLON BL-03, why not just borrow her's to see if the hype is real. But u might probably never return it to her again after that LOL.



Too  late now... that would take the edge off his anticipation.  The time to listen to mine would have been when it first arrived or at least before he ordered one.   I think he forgot I had it.

Too busy listening to his own stuff.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I always think the BLON BL-01 is very same iem than NICEHCK EP10. 
Any graph of those 2 so i can know the truth???


----------



## mbwilson111

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I always think the BLON BL-01 is very same iem than NICEHCK EP10.
> Any graph of those 2 so i can know the truth???



I would like to know.  I have the EP10.


----------



## SiggyFraud

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I always think the BLON BL-01 is very same iem than NICEHCK EP10.
> Any graph of those 2 so i can know the truth???





mbwilson111 said:


> I would like to know.  I have the EP10.


I'm curious myself. But I do remember somebody mentioning that he/she considers BL-01 an EP10 upgrade. Can't remember who it was or in which thread.


----------



## mbwilson111

SiggyFraud said:


> I'm curious myself. But I do remember somebody mentioning that he/she considers BL-01 an EP10 upgrade. Can't remember who it was or in which thread.



I remember too but I was never sure if the person had both.  Also do we know for sure which model was created first?  EP10 or Blon BL-01.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SiggyFraud said:


> I'm curious myself. But I do remember somebody mentioning that he/she considers BL-01 an EP10 upgrade. Can't remember who it was or in which thread.



My EP10 pair is defective....so, even if i kinda like stock sound, I get annoy by the defect in one side. anyway, there were too much sub bass, to important drop in upper mids-lower highs and this tend to make treble spike sound unatural and invasive in some track. But it add air as well in soundstage, wich was the big PLUS for me. Vocal was quite nice too...now, compared to BL-03 its way more unbalanced and U shape but a little upepr treble spike would have been nice with it too (without the crazy drop of EP10)

BL-01 sure look crazy bargain, we need a graph ASAP to give them more credibility!!

EP10:





BL-03:


----------



## Tonymac136

BL-01 appeared after the BL-03 on AliExpress. It was only available on one store when I pulled the trigger on it. 

The sensitivity is totally different to that quoted for the EP10 and what my ears hear is very different to the graphs posted there and the descriptions I have read of the EP10.

The BL-01 is tuned quite close to the Tin T2, in that it isn't a basshead IEM by any means. Timbre is on a par with the BL-03. Soundstage is very "intimate" but instruments are located very precisely. I know there was a guy who said that the EP10 sounded like a £20 IEM and the BL01 sounds like £100. He is overstating the case for the 01 but it's definitely worth mentioning in the same breath as the usual £30 suspects. Probably not as good as any but close enough given the price difference. They're also really sensitive so play nicely as a "plug in and go" with a phone as a source. I rate them as better than the **** (Too shrieky) and the MH755 (Too woolly) but everyone's ears and tastes are different. Definitely the bassheads should ignore it but if you find the Tin T2 bass adequate when amped up, the BL01 will be fine.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tonymac136 said:


> BL-01 appeared after the BL-03 on AliExpress. It was only available on one store when I pulled the trigger on it.
> 
> The sensitivity is totally different to that quoted for the EP10 and what my ears hear is very different to the graphs posted there and the descriptions I have read of the EP10.
> 
> The BL-01 is tuned quite close to the Tin T2, in that it isn't a basshead IEM by any means. Timbre is on a par with the BL-03. Soundstage is very "intimate" but instruments are located very precisely. I know there was a guy who said that the EP10 sounded like a £20 IEM and the BL01 sounds like £100. He is overstating the case for the 01 but it's definitely worth mentioning in the same breath as the usual £30 suspects. Probably not as good as any but close enough given the price difference. They're also really sensitive so play nicely as a "plug in and go" with a phone as a source. I rate them as better than the **** (Too shrieky) and the MH755 (Too woolly) but everyone's ears and tastes are different. Definitely the bassheads should ignore it but if you find the Tin T2 bass adequate when amped up, the BL01 will be fine.



Damn! Look VERY interesting. I mean, in this price range, any gems is more than welcome. Soundstage scare me, but easy driveability and mostly 03 kinda a timbre and less bass (03 have a little too much sub bass for me and isnt that well controled) hook me. Did it have at least some mid bass punch. Would you say they are more neutral or mid centric or ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

euh............
there a CONSPIRACY around the BL-01....its not findable anymore!


----------



## Tonymac136

Fairly neutral I would say. There is probably a bit of a spike somewhere in the low treble as they sound pretty detailed in the highs. Bass is more fast and punchy than plentiful. Until they burn in bass guitar and bass drum blend together a bit more than I would like but it does clean up a bit. 
I notice you own the Tin T2. If you like that then the BL01 will suit you. In the same way the Sony MH755 sounds a lot like a Blon BL03 but somehow "cheaper" the Blon BL-01 sounds like a lower budget Tin T2. I've actually got them in my ears right now. They're not the best headphone I own. They are the ones I listen to the most.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tonymac136 said:


> Fairly neutral I would say. There is probably a bit of a spike somewhere in the low treble as they sound pretty detailed in the highs. Bass is more fast and punchy than plentiful. Until they burn in bass guitar and bass drum blend together a bit more than I would like but it does clean up a bit.
> I notice you own the Tin T2. If you like that then the BL01 will suit you. In the same way the Sony MH755 sounds a lot like a Blon BL03 but somehow "cheaper" the Blon BL-01 sounds like a lower budget Tin T2. I've actually got them in my ears right now. They're not the best headphone I own. They are the ones I listen to the most.



Great! well, you convince me, i love the T2, especially mid range....but it look like the BL-01 arent for sale anymore, on ALi at least.

Any link where to buy them?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Oct 22, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Great! well, you convince me, i love the T2, especially mid range....but it look like the BL-01 arent for sale anymore, on ALi at least.
> 
> Any link where to buy them?



That sucks. No sign of them on Ali. Maybe TaoBao if you know how to buy on there.
I'd offer to sell you mine, but... No. These are MY Blon BL-01.

Edit - Yeah, they are on TaoBao but I can't read Chinese. I've PM you the link as I'm not sure about the rules. 
Edit 2 - shallow fit eartips complaint with the 03 applies to the 01 too. Spiral Dots sound AMAZING on them.


----------



## SiggyFraud

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> euh............
> there a CONSPIRACY around the BL-01....its not findable anymore!





NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Great! well, you convince me, i love the T2, especially mid range....but it look like the BL-01 arent for sale anymore, on ALi at least.
> 
> Any link where to buy them?





Tonymac136 said:


> That sucks. No sign of them on Ali. Maybe TaoBao if you know how to buy on there.
> I'd offer to sell you mine, but... No. These are MY Blon BL-01.
> 
> Edit - Yeah, they are on TaoBao but I can't read Chinese. I've PM you the link as I'm not sure about the rules.
> Edit 2 - shallow fit eartips complaint with the 03 applies to the 01 too. Spiral Dots sound AMAZING on them.


I actually talked about it with the seller from LuckLZ Audio Store, and they should have a batch of BL-01s in time for 11.11.


----------



## Tonymac136

SiggyFraud said:


> I actually talked about it with the seller from LuckLZ Audio Store, and they should have a batch of BL-01s in time for 11.11.



Oh wow. Seeing them disappear has made me think I need a spare pair. I listen to music I like. I listen to music I don't like so much. That to me is a sign of liking the reproduction equipment. Not to mention that I plugged them in when I got home at 7pm. It's nearly 10pm and I haven't moved.


----------



## westsenkovec

Looking for something to listen on the go. The last IEM I got was the KZ ZS6. I was looking at Tin T2 and Blon BL03. Everyone was raving about the T2s and now they sound boring and lack baas. The Blon 03 is hot currently but they need a new cable. That's basically what I gathered so far. I don't know what to get. Anything better in that price range?


----------



## oneula

since you're familiar with the KZ sound
KZ Z10 PRO or KZ ZSN PRO

There's their CCA cousins as well
Like the CCA C10


----------



## Tonymac136

westsenkovec said:


> Looking for something to listen on the go. The last IEM I got was the KZ ZS6. I was looking at Tin T2 and Blon BL03. Everyone was raving about the T2s and now they sound boring and lack baas. The Blon 03 is hot currently but they need a new cable. That's basically what I gathered so far. I don't know what to get. Anything better in that price range?



What source are you using? What sound are you after? Fwiw the Tin T2 is neither boring nor lacking in bass if properly driven and fitted with good tips (ideally foams). As for the cable on the 03, I have no issue with the stock (though I have changed cable for something a bit heavier now.)


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea I have no issues with using the Blon cable now that I cut the plastic ear hooks off. Im not going to say its a great cable, but its fine. On par with stock KZ and TRN cables.


----------



## genck

Received my Semkarch CNT1 today, I like it a lot. I like how it doesn't get sibilant and the bass is similar in quantity and quality to the TFZ T2 (as in a lot and very good) but I especially like how I'm not getting murdered by treble which can happen on the T2 Galaxy. Using the stock tips,stock cable, black nozzle/filter. In other news, I still like the T2 Galaxy and CNT1 better than the blon 03, I find the blon 03 boring but I'm glad you fellas like it. We all listen to different types of music after all.


----------



## Slater

westsenkovec said:


> The Blon 03 is hot currently *but they need a new cable.*



That is 100% untrue.

Also, the T2 always lacked bass; that is nothing new or surprising. They are still excellent earphones.

Bear in mind that regardless of how good a particular piece of gear is, if it doesn’t fit the sound profile you like it’s not going to be enjoyable.

I think too often people get wrapped up in the hype and YouTube reviews of how good something is, and hit the order button without even really stopping to think about if they’d even enjoy it in the 1st place.

I don’t like flat tuning, so I don’t care how good a piece of gear is or how much of an incredible value or giant killer it would be. I wouldn’t even order it in the 1st place, because I know I wouldn’t like it. That doesn’t make it bad, it just doesn’t make it my cup of tea.


----------



## chinmie

westsenkovec said:


> Looking for something to listen on the go. The last IEM I got was the KZ ZS6. I was looking at Tin T2 and Blon BL03. Everyone was raving about the T2s and now they sound boring and lack baas. The Blon 03 is hot currently but they need a new cable. That's basically what I gathered so far. I don't know what to get. Anything better in that price range?



what kind of sound do you like? both of them is equally good and i love them both. my personal preference is more towards the T2 (and the T2 Pro more) than the Blon, simply because i like treble detail. also the T2 sound sig is rather unique and specialized...it's harder to find this kind of signature even up the price range, while it's easier to find similar to Blon signature up the price range. though to be fair, doing it at the 30 usd price is a tough act to follow

the T2 is not really a slouch in bass, as i feel it digs even deeper than the Blon in bass extension, but the Blon definitely has more low bass and midbass quantity. for me it's better to do the nozzle mod on the T2 than the vent tape mod.

lastly, you don't need new cable for the Blon.


----------



## baskingshark

westsenkovec said:


> Looking for something to listen on the go. The last IEM I got was the KZ ZS6. I was looking at Tin T2 and Blon BL03. Everyone was raving about the T2s and now they sound boring and lack baas. The Blon 03 is hot currently but they need a new cable. That's basically what I gathered so far. I don't know what to get. Anything better in that price range?



Actually the BLON BL-03's stock tips are the first priority to be replaced over the stock cables. Not everyone has an issue with the stock cables, but it seems most have one with the stock tips.
The BLON's nozzle is short, so most headfiers found the stock tips doesn't give good fit with it. Longer nozzle eartips (eg spinfits), or spacer mods (see forums) have provided better fit than stock eartips. But I read that the sellers are putting newer grey tips with their BLONs, which are longer in nozzle than the first few batches of black stock tips, so maybe these grey tips may do the job. Maybe the rest can provide input on this.

The stock cable has a very stiff earhook, and some headfiers find it may yank the IEM out of your ears. Just try the BLON with the default cables first to see if it suits you. It it doesn't, some headfiers cut the earhook open or heat and reform the cables or use aftermarket ones, YMMV.

One thing I would advise, is that the BLON BL-03 is not the best set for on the go listening. The isolation is below average (with multiple sets of silicone tips I've tried, maybe foam might provide better isolation). Wind noise does get in occasionally and there is a tendency to jack up the volume with poorer isolation, which may result in slight distortion with the BLON. And it definitely scales better with a dedicated amp IMHO, smart phones can drive it but it scales better with some juice.

There are other great sub $50 USD CHIFI that recently released and have great reviews like the CCA C12, TRN V90, KZ ZSX, maybe u can check out those sets too. Hope u find what u are looking for!


----------



## Mybutthurts

For me even the Grey tips are no good, even the large ones.
For anyone who also have KZ iems, then their large starlines are an ideal fit for me.
And also helps with isolation.

As to the cable it's okay, a little awkward to fit but works.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> The stock cable has a very stiff earhook, and some headfiers find it may yank the IEM out of your ears. Just try the BLON with the default cables first to see if it suits you. It it doesn't, some headfiers cut the earhook open or heat and reform the cables or use aftermarket ones, YMMV.



If you do remove the earhook on the stock cable or buy a cable with no earhook , you can wear the Blon cable down... you have to reverse the right and left earpieces of course....and you have to pay attention to polarity.   A few of us have discovered that this is more comfortable.  Fits more like an earbud but with a tip to keep it more secure.

I have always preferred cable down.   I buy the others because some of them are just too tempting.

My post about this in the Blon thread (with photo)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-15#post-15257613


----------



## Slater

Slater said:


> Faaeal has a new IEM called the Hibiscus. It has a DLC driver. The cable looks nice too. I know they’re a lesser known brand, but they have made a couple of good things in the past.



An update on the Faaeal Hibiscus...I have one on pre-order, so I’ll share my impressions when it eventually comes.

I don’t have any other DLC IEMs to directly compare against the Hibiscus though, but I’ll be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s good or bad.

Stay tuned.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> An update on the Faaeal Hibiscus...I have one on pre-order, so I’ll share my impressions when it eventually comes.
> 
> I don’t have any other DLC IEMs to directly compare against the Hibiscus though, but I’ll be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s good or bad.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Was  going to blind buy one,  but will wait on your yes or no judgement. Can't wait as I am pretty much a single dynamic only guy.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> An update on the Faaeal Hibiscus...I have one on pre-order, so I’ll share my impressions when it eventually comes.
> 
> I don’t have any other DLC IEMs to directly compare against the Hibiscus though, but I’ll be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s good or bad.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Just compare them to BLON BL-03, they are very close to Kanas Pro which have DLC driver inside.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> An update on the Faaeal Hibiscus...I have one on pre-order, so I’ll share my impressions when it eventually comes.
> 
> I don’t have any other DLC IEMs to directly compare against the Hibiscus though, but I’ll be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s good or bad.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Thanks @Slater  for taking one for the team, you didn't wait till 11/11 for it?




BadReligionPunk said:


> Was  going to blind buy one,  but will wait on your yes or no judgement. Can't wait as I am pretty much a single dynamic only guy.



I'm also a single DD person for general music listening, the coherency, timbre and bass decay is just more natural for me than the multi BA/hybrids, especially for genres involving acoustic instruments. I'm very interested in this and the upcoming Fearless Audio DD.

But I'll probably only buy another DD if they prove to have better price to performance ratio than the BLON BL-03 (and maybe CNT1 at the firesale pricing).


----------



## BrunoC

I'm now too. 

After listening to the Semkarch CNT-1 and the BLON BL-03, I must say these are the best IEMs in my collection, which includes lots of hybrids from the last 2 years, most of them are KZs.

The TRN V90, KZ ZS10 PRO, CCA C10, KZ ZS7 are all very good but they can't beat the coherence of these two nano-carbon single driver guys.

I'm astonished by the big and deep soundstage, no harshness, no nasty peaks, quality bass.
This means  new level of pleasure when I'm listening to music. That's the goal that I sometimes forget because I'm lost on technicalities.

The multi-driver marketing galore is over for me. I'll look into the new single-drivers with renewed enthusiasm.

These two new IEMs are game changers IMO.


----------



## igor0203

But based from feedback I gathered here, Toneking Nine Tails is a step above?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> An update on the Faaeal Hibiscus...I have one on pre-order, so I’ll share my impressions when it eventually comes.
> 
> I don’t have any other DLC IEMs to directly compare against the Hibiscus though, but I’ll be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s good or bad.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Looking forward to your impressions. I have them in my cart and am super piqued about them. Was targeting them for 11.11 although Blons have hit me hard but I think some good impressions and my heart will melt faster than mozzarella. It's so difficult to stay away thanks to Chi-fi.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

BadReligionPunk said:


> Was  going to blind buy one,  but will wait on your yes or no judgement. Can't wait as I am pretty much a single dynamic only guy.



*High five* to DD only brother!


----------



## FastAndClean

BrunoC said:


> The multi-driver marketing galore is over for me. I'll look into the new single-drivers with renewed enthusiasm.
> .


you are now from the chosen ones


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> Just compare them to BLON BL-03, they are very close to Kanas Pro which have DLC driver inside.



Absolutely. The Hibiscus is 2x the cost of the Blon, so it’s gonna have some big shoes to fill to justify the cost


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> Looking forward to your impressions. I have them in my cart and am super piqued about them. Was targeting them for 11.11 although Blons have hit me hard but I think some good impressions and my heart will melt faster than mozzarella. It's so difficult to stay away thanks to Chi-fi.



Since they’re still on pre-order, I definitely won’t have them by 11.11.

I don’t even know exactly when they’ll even be shipping. I don’t want to hold anyone up from missing out on any 11.11 deals, so I want to be very upfront.


----------



## westsenkovec

Tonymac136 said:


> What source are you using? What sound are you after? Fwiw the Tin T2 is neither boring nor lacking in bass if properly driven and fitted with good tips (ideally foams). As for the cable on the 03, I have no issue with the stock (though I have changed cable for something a bit heavier now.)



I've heard that the bass is decent but not overwhelming and I also heard that the bass is non-existent and that everyone was doing the bass mod. So which is it? Lol. The sound of the T2s was described as balanced with a wide soundstage and that sounded good to me.
I don't know what sound I'm after, to be honest. I have the Fidelio X2 because I liked the idea of a wide soundstage, airy sound with bass but on some songs the bass can be tiresome. I also don't like if the sound is too bright. I listen to everything except heavy metal.
 I usually use foam tips, Dragonfly Red and FLAC but sometimes Ialso like to listen to something on youtube.




Slater said:


> That is 100% untrue.
> 
> Also, the T2 always lacked bass; that is nothing new or surprising. They are still excellent earphones.



The problem is that I didn't try them so I don't know if it has zero bass or it's weak so it doesn't shake your head lol.



chinmie said:


> what kind of sound do you like? both of them is equally good and i love them both. my personal preference is more towards the T2 (and the T2 Pro more) than the Blon, simply because i like treble detail. also the T2 sound sig is rather unique and specialized...it's harder to find this kind of signature even up the price range, while it's easier to find similar to Blon signature up the price range. though to be fair, doing it at the 30 usd price is a tough act to follow
> 
> the T2 is not really a slouch in bass, as i feel it digs even deeper than the Blon in bass extension, but the Blon definitely has more low bass and midbass quantity. for me it's better to do the nozzle mod on the T2 than the vent tape mod.
> 
> lastly, you don't need new cable for the Blon.



Thank's for the input. I wanted to buy the T2 long time ago but you know how ChiFi works, there's always something newer and better. The T2 Pro, the T3 and now people are saying I should wait for the T4. BTW, the T2 was sub $30 on ali and now the cheapest one I can find is $39. What happened?



baskingshark said:


> Actually the BLON BL-03's stock tips are the first priority to be replaced over the stock cables. Not everyone has an issue with the stock cables, but it seems most have one with the stock tips.
> The BLON's nozzle is short, so most headfiers found the stock tips doesn't give good fit with it. Longer nozzle eartips (eg spinfits), or spacer mods (see forums) have provided better fit than stock eartips. But I read that the sellers are putting newer grey tips with their BLONs, which are longer in nozzle than the first few batches of black stock tips, so maybe these grey tips may do the job. Maybe the rest can provide input on this.
> 
> The stock cable has a very stiff earhook, and some headfiers find it may yank the IEM out of your ears. Just try the BLON with the default cables first to see if it suits you. It it doesn't, some headfiers cut the earhook open or heat and reform the cables or use aftermarket ones, YMMV.
> ...



Thanks! I'm aware of the short nozzles and those keyboard spacer mod or whatever it is. I don't know if I want to mess with it.
I actually wanted to buy the Tin P1 when the were hot because everyone was saying how good they are I'm glad that I didn't because that's a lot of money for something I could damage or lose. Also, suddenly people don't like the P1 as much as they used to.
 I kinda want the Shuoer Tape.


----------



## Tonymac136

westsenkovec said:


> I've heard that the bass is decent but not overwhelming and I also heard that the bass is non-existent and that everyone was doing the bass mod. So which is it? Lol. The sound of the T2s was described as balanced with a wide soundstage and that sounded good to me.
> I don't know what sound I'm after, to be honest. I have the Fidelio X2 because I liked the idea of a wide soundstage, airy sound with bass but on some songs the bass can be tiresome. I also don't like if the sound is too bright. I listen to everything except heavy metal.
> I usually use foam tips, Dragonfly Red and FLAC but sometimes Ialso like to listen to something on youtube.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the effect of the hype train. Always something new and better just around the corner.
If you're not a basshead you will probably find the T2 quite OK. Sure, bass is its weakest point but what's there is fast and punchy. I use amplifiers and foam tips. Plugged into a phone it's tinny rubbish. Certainly I've never felt the need to do a bass mod. But then I've enough pairs of phones to find something bassier if the mood takes me. To me it's a "better" headphone than the Blon BL03, but the Blon is just very very likeable in the way it presents music. It doesn't bombard you with detail, it doesn't force you to hear all the instruments as separate entities, the music washes over you as a whole.


----------



## Slater

westsenkovec said:


> I've heard that the bass is decent but not overwhelming and I also heard that the bass is non-existent and that everyone was doing the bass mod. So which is it? Lol. The sound of the T2s was described as balanced with a wide soundstage and that sounded good to me.
> I don't know what sound I'm after, to be honest. I have the Fidelio X2 because I liked the idea of a wide soundstage, airy sound with bass but on some songs the bass can be tiresome. I also don't like if the sound is too bright. I listen to everything except heavy metal.
> I usually use foam tips, Dragonfly Red and FLAC but sometimes Ialso like to listen to something on youtube.
> 
> ...



Based on what you’re saying, I would highly recommend the Toneking NineTail to you. It has 9 different filter combinations, and the sound can be tweaked to your liking. It fits great and is super comfortable.

It goes on sale as cheap as the $70-$80 range, and is worth every penny.

I think you’d like it.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 23, 2019)

Slater said:


> Absolutely. The Hibiscus is 2x the cost of the Blon, so it’s gonna have some big shoes to fill to justify the cost



Would love to hear your comparison of the Hibiscus with the BLON and Ninetails.
BTW do u know what is the tuning of the Hibiscus?



westsenkovec said:


> Thank's for the input. I wanted to buy the T2 long time ago but you know how ChiFi works, there's always something newer and better. The T2 Pro, the T3 and now people are saying I should wait for the T4. BTW, the T2 was sub $30 on ali and now the cheapest one I can find is $39. What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Aliexpress sellers jack up the price of some their stuff before a big sale (in this case 11/11), that's what I observed from the past few big sales. Dunno if it's to give a psychological impact when they suddenly discount their stuff during 11/11. But if u can wait till 11/11, I've seen the T2 at 23 bucks before.

I would second the Toneking Ninetails as a great DD with 9 tuning configurations - from neutralish to V shaped to basshead tuning. But if I recall, u are looking for a set for on the go use and the isolation on the Ninetails is below average. In addition, some headfiers report that their tuning filters dropped out when walking outside, but there are some mods that the others do to secure the filters.

I don't have the Tin P1, but it seems it needs an amp to drive it from the headfi reviews. And if u wanna use it on the go, u might have to get a decent amp in such a case.




igor0203 said:


> But based from feedback I gathered here, Toneking Nine Tails is a step above?



If u are asking about the "step above", is it referring to BLON BL-03?
Ninetails costs about 3 times more than the BLON BL-03 but the benefit of the Ninetails is in it's customizability (see above point), and it is more refined in most areas compared to the BLON BL-03.
But IMHO the Ninetails does lose out to the BLON BL-03 in the area of timbre and tonality and isolation. I did compare the Ninetails and BLON BL-03 briefly here, at the 2nd last section of an amateur review on the BLON BL-03: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews#review-22744


----------



## chinmie

westsenkovec said:


> I've heard that the bass is decent but not overwhelming and I also heard that the bass is non-existent and that everyone was doing the bass mod. So which is it?



from what i conclude, people perceived the T2 lack of bass(all of the Tinhifi also) usually contributed from the fitting not too secure. doing the bass vent mod would make the bass bloated a bit, so i personally would prefer to not do that, but instead do the eartip mod to reduce the treble instead 



westsenkovec said:


> BTW, the T2 was sub $30 on ali and now the cheapest one I can find is $39. What happened?



you might want to wait for the next sale on 11.11.it might go down a bit


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 24, 2019)

If you don't have a Dap like the Kann or the HibY R6 Pro, then the Blon-03 is the easier pick.

Tin HiFi P1 is too much an investment for you.

Tin HiFi P1 is good for speed. But you need to EQ the bass and the Blon-03 already got its bass down.

 But overall the P1 is still the better iem if you EQ up the bass. They respond very good to EQ. Speed and seperation won't get congested no matter what genre you throw at them.

Alternative is use the E1da Powerdac 2 to drive the Tin Hifi P1 cheaply.


----------



## Toastybob

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine is not funny looking.  My Semkarch looks beautiful!


Wow, which cable is that?


----------



## mbwilson111

Toastybob said:


> Wow, which cable is that?



That is one of the stock cables for the DT8 and  MT100.  I do not know if the company would sell it separately.


----------



## katatonicone1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Love Blon BL-03 three days in.
The only thing I miss from KZ ZS10 Pro is that they shine when much is going on in the song, do not lose detail of individual instruments. Thanks to multiple drivers I suppose. Is it called separation in audio language?

Blon is tuned so well, though. I suppose I am waiting for KZ to step up and make such well tuned IEMs. Probably it is more difficult with multiple drivers vs one DD. Will it ever happen.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Would love to hear your comparison of the Hibiscus with the BLON and Ninetails.
> BTW do u know what is the tuning of the Hibiscus?



Sure, I can compare all 3 of those.

As far as the tuning, your guess is as good as mine. I haven’t seen from the Faaeal marketing material any graphs or description of the sound. I’ll just have to wait until it arrives to see what type of tuning it has.


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 24, 2019)

Slater said:


> Sure, I can compare all 3 of those.
> 
> As far as the tuning, your guess is as good as mine. I haven’t seen from the Faaeal ma
> 
> ...



There is a graph in the Aliexpress Preorder page.



 

 

US $64.90 | Pre-sale FAAEAL Hibiscus Diamond Like Carbon Diaphragm Dynamic HIFI In Ear Earphone Monitor Stage IEM Earbud Plating Metal
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kBWIrG6k


----------



## Slater

Infoseeker said:


> There is a graph in the Aliexpress Preorder page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## FastAndClean

that other hybrid earphone have the better graph


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> that other hybrid earphone have the better graph



I put very little faith in those marketing graphs. Who knows what equipment they used, what tips and settings they used, smoothing, raw, compensation, etc. It’s ok for a super rough general idea, but it is no substitute for hearing the gear in person.


----------



## durwood

FastAndClean said:


> that other hybrid earphone have the better graph



LOL, I was thinking the same thing, I would like to know what the "other hybrid" was. 7db rise in upper mid/lower treble vs near 15db rise. I am finding <10db rise is my preferred signature these days.


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 24, 2019)

The Hibiscus one is such a perfect harmonic curve. That it is too good to be real/true and not reality.

The other hybrid isn't technically better, though it may be for personal preference.

If you need a reference. https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-frequency-response-part-two


----------



## Riz99

Infoseeker said:


> The Hibiscus one is such a perfect harmonic curve. That it is too good to be real/true and not reality.
> 
> The other hybrid isn't technically better, though it may be for personal preference.
> 
> If you need a reference. https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurements-explained-frequency-response-part-two


Firstly the graph has too much energy in the 5-8 khz region resulting in sibilance, the peak is centered at 2 khz instead of 3khz just like most chifi; so it rises too early and in theory should result in shouty mids. Also Tyll writes in that article that 12 db boost may be too much.

And the most important point of them all is that curve is not for earphones; that is for headphones.


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> that other hybrid earphone have the better graph



Thats what I thought at first glance 



Riz99 said:


> Firstly the graph has too much energy in the 5-8 khz region resulting in sibilance, the peak is centered at 2 khz instead of 3khz just like most chifi; so it rises too early and in theory should result in shouty mids. Also Tyll writes in that article that 12 db boost may be too much.
> 
> And the most important point of them all is that curve is not for earphones; that is for headphones.



sibilances mostly come from 6-7khz. thats true, peak at 2khz and dip on 3khz is good for me, shouty high mids are caused by 3 khz peak, theory is just a theory, many TOTL iems have a little dip at 3khz to avoid shouty, as well as great tuning of the BLON BL03.


Anyway, graph looks good to me, except that too bold on mid bass and upper bass, ideally they should be lower and increase the sub bass a little bit more, and upper mids above a bit too strong they are making overall a bit v shaped. Just ignore it, i just being picky.
If anyone can help with real measurement graph, it will be nice


----------



## westsenkovec

baskingshark said:


> The Aliexpress sellers jack up the price of some their stuff before a big sale (in this case 11/11), that's what I observed from the past few big sales. Dunno if it's to give a psychological impact when they suddenly discount their stuff during 11/11. But if u can wait till 11/11, I've seen the T2 at 23 bucks before.



That's what I thought. I've been procrastinating so long I might as well wait two more weeks.



chinmie said:


> from what i conclude, people perceived the T2 lack of bass(all of the Tinhifi also) usually contributed from the fitting not too secure. doing the bass vent mod would make the bass bloated a bit, so i personally would prefer to not do that, but instead do the eartip mod to reduce the treble instead
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to wait for the next sale on 11.11.it might go down a bit



I can't keep up with all those mods lol.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 24, 2019)

So I have been researching replacement/upgrade cables. I just want something that won't always tangle up. It seems like there is too small of difference between .75mm .78 mm to make a difference what do you look for in cores 4, 8, 16 or do they even matter. It seems like
 diameter or weight would be a better indicator of quality. Seems like prices are all over the place.

The only stupid question is the one unasked??

For example:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52

Seems like they should be the same thing from same store with different color but $12.50 or $35.99.


----------



## Slater

ironbrewer said:


> So I have been researching replacement/upgrade cables. I just want something that won't always tangle up. It seems like there is too small of difference between .75mm .78 mm to make a difference what do you look for in cores 4, 8, 16 or do they even matter. It seems like
> diameter or weight would be a better indicator of quality. Seems like prices are all over the place.
> 
> The only stupid question is the one unasked??
> ...



What IEM is it for?


----------



## ironbrewer

I have TRN v90, KZ zs10 getting blon bl03 and a couple unmentionables.


----------



## ironbrewer

Just using my LG G6 for a source, but thinking of getting a QNGEE X2 or a ZIKU HD-X9.


----------



## Slater

ironbrewer said:


> I have TRN v90, KZ zs10 getting blon bl03 and a couple unmentionables.



This thread has a massive database of cables, ranging from $5-$200. Lots of detailed information and specs.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/

The very 1st post also has links to hakuzen's database...

A huge thanks goes to @hakuzen, because he built the entire database himself after buying, measuring, and evaluating.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 24, 2019)

Got my Blon 03 today (could not resist all the... admiration of it).
First thing was to adjust to fit the QDC cable, as nice cables make for nice sound, right?
Used a primitive tool (some cosmetic polishing stone) as a challenge along the Flintstones lines  (I do have few finer needle files but those projects should be more fun I feel).
The nice thing is that this adjustment to fit QDC connectors do not interfere with the original cable fitting - it does not become loose (and the original cable works for me in terms of fit, I just wanted to get balanced ones).
The grey tips are totally not working for me. Put  larger ones (in blue) and while shallow they seals OK.

Here is a photo, sound impressions to follow


----------



## ironbrewer

Slater said:


> This thread has a massive database of cables, ranging from $5-$200. Lots of detailed information and specs.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. There is a lot to digest in that.


----------



## Johnny2R

Any recommendations for dirt cheap Chi-fi IEMs which are OK for wearing while sleeping? I.e., which fit snugly in the ear and don't project too far, so I could sleep on my side without them digging into my ears. Sound quality isn't actually that important, as I would be mainly playing sleep aid sounds (streams, ocean waves, white noise, etc). Not wanting these for regular use, but just for bad nights in noisy places.


----------



## Tonymac136

Johnny2R said:


> Any recommendations for dirt cheap Chi-fi IEMs which are OK for wearing while sleeping? I.e., which fit snugly in the ear and don't project too far, so I could sleep on my side without them digging into my ears. Sound quality isn't actually that important, as I would be mainly playing sleep aid sounds (streams, ocean waves, white noise, etc). Not wanting these for regular use, but just for bad nights in noisy places.



Sony MH750/755. Very small IEMs that don't project beyond the ear when inserted. Sound rather good too as a happy bonus.


----------



## Johnny2R

I have these already, thanks. I was hoping for something even more compact, but maybe such a thing doesn't exist?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 25, 2019)

Johnny2R said:


> I have these already, thanks. I was hoping for something even more compact, but maybe such a thing doesn't exist?



U can try some CHIFI IEM that has the very small shape of the westones/shures like the Audiosense T180, though it ain't exactly "dirt cheap".
But I would caution about sleeping long hours with an IEM in the ear. I had 2 pairs of IEMs in the past that died overnight at the cable insertion point into the IEM, probably cause I might have squashed it inadvertantly while sleeping on it. I'm thinking maybe a bluetooth/wireless set might prevent cable damage while sleeping.

There are some soft headphones/masks (some even with eye patches) that are meant for sleep, and they even play ocean waves or white noise too.


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm looking through my collection and not really seeing anything obvious. The teardrop shaped Blon (03 not 01) and Semkarch maybe but it's all bigger than the Sony.


----------



## duaned (Oct 25, 2019)

The BLON-03 is really the surprise when it comes to audio. I really didn't think SQ like these is possible for such a low price. And these sound far better than IEM's at 20 x their price. Many here know I have had a lot of IEMs, but these BLON's have just satisfied my audio needs within minutes of wearing them. Their shape and fit reminds me of the Shure line-up, but with a shallow fit. Now I need to find a balanced cable for these.


----------



## dharmasteve

duaned said:


> The BLON-03 is really the surprise when it comes to audio. I really didn't think SQ like these is possible for such a low price. And these sound far better than IEM's at 20 x their price. Many here know I have had a lot of IEMs, but these BLON's have just satisfied my audio needs within minutes of wearing them. Their shape and fit reminds me of the Shure line-up, but with a shallow fit. Now I need to find a balanced cable for these.



Although fit is a minor issue, the JVC Spiral Dots Large tips have solved that problem. Purely from the enjoyment of music factor I use the Blon 03s 90% of the time. The Blon 03 is a high quality anomaly. Just a beautiful organic sound with the Spiral Dots. Only when I am out do I have to use a more securely fitting bud.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Oct 25, 2019)

Johnny2R said:


> Any recommendations for dirt cheap Chi-fi IEMs which are OK for wearing while sleeping? I.e., which fit snugly in the ear and don't project too far, so I could sleep on my side without them digging into my ears. Sound quality isn't actually that important, as I would be mainly playing sleep aid sounds (streams, ocean waves, white noise, etc). Not wanting these for regular use, but just for bad nights in noisy places.



@groucho69 has these and said they are good for nature sounds but meh for music.  I have not tried them and do not need to but they are cheap.  Might be worth a try for your needs.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000111846714.html

Personally though, if I try to lie on my side I need a bean shaped iem.


----------



## Johnny2R

Thanks, ordered a pair of those. I'll report back on comfort.


----------



## mochill

Johnny2R said:


> Thanks, ordered a pair of those. I'll report back on comfort.


Advanced sound 1m or sleeper


----------



## loomisjohnson

my blon bl03 arrived--my review will be posted on the blog shortly. in general, they are (as advertised) a very natural-sounding, well-tuned piece. they are suprisingly power-hungry and prone to distortion through weaker sources, but vg overall.


----------



## Infoseeker

I can 2nd my Blon-03 sit flush in my ear after you can get a fit.


----------



## durwood (Oct 25, 2019)

Johnny2R said:


> Any recommendations for dirt cheap Chi-fi IEMs which are OK for wearing while sleeping? I.e., which fit snugly in the ear and don't project too far, so I could sleep on my side without them digging into my ears. Sound quality isn't actually that important, as I would be mainly playing sleep aid sounds (streams, ocean waves, white noise, etc). Not wanting these for regular use, but just for bad nights in noisy places.



Not dirt cheap but on the inexpensive side, the BLON BL03 works for me.Since they are so low profile, and nicely rounded I have no issues. Maybe you have these already though?


----------



## Johnny2R

Ha, maybe I should have held off before ordering the ones recommended earlier, as I already have the Blons on order from AliExpress (and am eagerly awaiting their arrival). Didn't realise they were low profile like that. Ah well, maybe it'll be better to use the cheapies anyway, because of possible cable damage.


----------



## mbwilson111

durwood said:


> Not dirt cheap but on the inexpensive side, the BLON BL03 works for me.Since they are so low profile, and nicely rounded I have no issues. Maybe you have these already though?





Johnny2R said:


> Ha, maybe I should have held off before ordering the ones recommended earlier, as I already have the Blons on order from AliExpress (and am eagerly awaiting their arrival). Didn't realise they were low profile like that. Ah well, maybe it'll be better to use the cheapies anyway, because of possible cable damage.



I would not use my Blon for that.  I would definitely feel it in my ear if I was trying to sleep, and like you said, risk of cable damage.  The Blon is far too nice to use for sleeping... in my opinion.


----------



## Chrisrd

Tonymac136 said:


> Sony MH750/755. Very small IEMs that don't project beyond the ear when inserted. Sound rather good too as a happy bonus.



They are smallish but protude a bit at lest for me, not quite like my Tin T2s but way too much for them to be comfortable while lying on the side of my head. They also have some sharp edges that hurt my ears if I attempt to sleep with them on.

Has anyone measured Blon 03's nozzle diameter, looks small on the pictures I've seen, IEMs these days are comming with wider, like almost 6mm or so, nozzles and they simply don't fit my ears.


----------



## durwood (Oct 25, 2019)

loomisjohnson said:


> my blon bl03 arrived--my review will be posted on the blog shortly. in general, they are (as advertised) a very natural-sounding, well-tuned piece. they are suprisingly power-hungry and prone to distortion through weaker sources, but vg overall.



Man you are speedy, I have my V90 review for the blog almost complete and was also going to do the BL03 next, just a quickie since there are already so many glowing reviews. I need to hand off my Spring 1's to you and will bring along some others and see if you are interested. We will be in touch next week.



Johnny2R said:


> Ha, maybe I should have held off before ordering the ones recommended earlier, as I already have the Blons on order from AliExpress (and am eagerly awaiting their arrival). Didn't realise they were low profile like that. Ah well, maybe it'll be better to use the cheapies anyway, because of possible cable damage.



On my reviews I try to snap a shot in my ear because it is always hard to judge, of course everyone has different sized ears. The short nozzle + one size up in regular eartip + low profile + rounded shape with no bulges surprising keeps a good seal when laying on my ear. I do at some point wake up and take them out,but my ear is never sore.


----------



## genck (Oct 25, 2019)

I use mdr ex110 by the bed and i don't care if I damage the cable on them, they are cheap. They are smaller than the mh755, see pic attached


----------



## kukkurovaca

mochill said:


> Advanced sound 1m or sleeper



How are the Sleeper? Flexible housing is in interesting feature.


----------



## mochill

kukkurovaca said:


> How are the Sleeper? Flexible housing is in interesting feature.


Fun sounding


----------



## kmmbd

I know that I am rather late to the Blon BL-03 party, but darn these are seriously well-tuned. The overall balance and tonality/timbre are better than many $300/$400 IEMs, not kidding. It also scales rather well with better source/amp. Definitely a must-have.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

yseviel said:


> I am getting a gift for primarily Death Metal, with a side of Synthwave. I don't know a lot about this topic but as I understand a fairly neutral like Tin2 would be great for Death Metal, however I need something with more bass or the Synthwave will sound thin.
> 
> The things that seem important based on the glossary: sub bass response, fast/snap/transient response, articulation, flat frequency and also *maintaining clarity at higher volumes will be important*, while isolation is not a specific concern.
> 
> Would BLON 03 be a good choice, or should I look at something else?


I play death metal loud through kz zsx and recommend them highly.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

If I have KZ ZSN pro and ZSX, should I get the Blon BL-03 or are they redundant?


----------



## MrMajony (Oct 26, 2019)

I found this guideray GR-I68 for $ 31 on aliexpress, is it possible that it is false? The normal price is $ 49

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Fw7rgppRz


----------



## baskingshark

MrMajony said:


> I found this guideray GR-I68 for $ 31 on aliexpress, is it possible that it is false? The normal price is $ 49
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Fw7rgppRz



Looks like this store's ratings ain't too good, and they just recently opened in aug 2019. Looks like their shipping speed is quite slow based on reviews. But worth a try if u wanna save a few quid (though 11/11 is round the corner and who knows, it might be the same price then in other shops).

Aliexpress is generally quite safe, they keep the money in escrow until u confirmed u recieved a satisfactory product, then they release the money to the seller.
I've bought over 100 items from them and had 2 lemons, Aliexpress refunded me quite fast.
I don't think this shop is pedalling fake Guiderays, but I generally don't buy from new shops with few reviews or those with 95% and below rating.


----------



## darmanastartes

rogthefrog said:


> If I have KZ ZSN pro and ZSX, should I get the Blon BL-03 or are they redundant?



I have a comparison between the two in my ZSX review.
I think they're different enough that having both isn't redundant, but I'd recommend the TRN V90 over the ZSX.


----------



## darmanastartes

kmmbd said:


> I know that I am rather late to the Blon BL-03 party, but darn these are seriously well-tuned. The overall balance and tonality/timbre are better than many $300/$400 IEMs, not kidding. It also scales rather well with better source/amp. Definitely a must-have.


Beautiful picture.


----------



## Nimweth

darmanastartes said:


> I have a comparison between the two in my ZSX review.
> I think they're different enough that having both isn't redundant, but I'd recommend the TRN V90 over the ZSX.


I agree with that. I am really enjoying the V90 especially for electronic and classical music.


----------



## Hanzilein

I think of getting the TRN V90 on the 11.11. sale. 
Is the V90 more v-shaped than the Semkarch CNT-1? Or what can I expect in terms of sound differences? I hear electronic stuff and some rock.

Also, how do you keep IEMs with metal housings apart when putting them in your pocket or case? My Semkarchs always collide and I don't think thats good


----------



## RvTrav

Photo of my BLON BL03 with silver KZ type C upgrade cable that was a free promotion when I purchased my ZSN.  As suggest by another Headfier I heated the connectors on the cable with a hair drier then pushed them onto the BL03, no filing required.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

darmanastartes said:


> I have a comparison between the two in my ZSX review.
> I think they're different enough that having both isn't redundant, but I'd recommend the TRN V90 over the ZSX.


Thanks!

I already have the ZSX  Those trebles look intriguing so I'll probably try the BLONs. Thanks!!


----------



## darmanastartes

rogthefrog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I already have the ZSX  Those trebles look intriguing so I'll probably try the BLONs. Thanks!!


I should mention the biggest issue with my graphs currently is that the dip at 7k is overstated compared to measurements made with more accurate rigs.


----------



## Viajero

Nimweth said:


> I agree with that. I am really enjoying the V90 especially for electronic and classical music.


I agree, I'm really loving the TRN V90. They sound great. Detailed but smooth. Great for electronic music.

It's funny how subjective and individualized this hobby ultimately is though. Out of all my recent purchases I thought I would love the BLON BL-03 the most based on the hype and what I read about its sound, but it turns out that, while I do think it sounds very good for the most part, it's not my favorite. I think the V90 sounds better overall. And, surprisingly, I think the TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds better than both of them. That's really not what I expected at all. The TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds reeeaaally good. Shockingly good. It's probably now my favorite IEM at around $60 and under.

I truly thought it would be BLON BL-03 > TRN V90 > TFZ T2 Galaxy but it actually ended up being TFZ T2 Galaxy > TRN V90 > BLON BL-03 for me. Exactly opposite of what I expected. The BLON BL-03 just feels very aggressive to my ears. The nature of the bass is a bit too much and there's something in the upper mids or lower treble that's a little grating or shouty to me. It gets a little fatiguing for me after a while.

I'm honestly not trying to rain on anyone's parade or diminish their hype or excitement. I do think the BLON BL-03 are great and I can see how people with a little different ear anatomy and music preferences could absolutely love them.

But it reinforced in a very strong way a lesson I had already learned but started to forget, which is that no matter how much research you do you can never really know how an IEM (or any sound-producing device, for that matter) will sound to you until you try it yourself. So, out of that batch of new IEMs I was very pleasantly surprised how good the TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds, but all three are winners. I have some more IEMs coming on Monday so we'll see how those stack up.


----------



## genck

Viajero said:


> I agree, I'm really loving the TRN V90. They sound great. Detailed but smooth. Great for electronic music.
> 
> It's funny how subjective and individualized this hobby ultimately is though. Out of all my recent purchases I thought I would love the BLON BL-03 the most based on the hype and what I read about its sound, but it turns out that, while I do think it sounds very good for the most part, it's not my favorite. I think the V90 sounds better overall. And, surprisingly, I think the TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds better than both of them. That's really not what I expected at all. The TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds reeeaaally good. Shockingly good. It's probably now my favorite IEM at around $60 and under.
> 
> ...


I agree, TFZ T2 for the win


----------



## Viajero

genck said:


> I agree, TFZ T2 for the win



Heck yeah. This is my first TFZ IEM and they have really impressed me. I'm definitely going to be looking into their other stuff. 

Probably one of the most satisfying purchases I've ever made. Not only do the earphones sound amazing, but the physical design and build quality is outstanding. They're truly beautiful. The cable, too, is fantastic. It's the best stock cable of any similarly priced IEMs I've tried. And the packaging and accessories are also a step above what you usually get in this price range.


----------



## SoundChoice

genck said:


> I agree, TFZ T2 for the win



How does the T2 Galaxy compare to something I might have, or say, the No 3?


----------



## genck (Oct 26, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> How does the T2 Galaxy compare to something I might have, or say, the No 3?


I'm not great at describing differences and I don't have the no. 3. However, I do have the CNT-1, ZS10 Pro, Blon 03, and MH755 in common with you. It's a hard comparison in that I don't find them comparable with anything I have. They don't sound similar at all to any of those. They have a super wide sound stage with bass impact similar to the CNT-1 with mids/highs better than anything else I have to the point it may cause fatigue over a long period, something the CNT-1 doesn't have, which I like about it as well. I only listen to metal/edm with these particular IEM's because I find they excel at it. When I listen to tracks like Neverbloom by Make Them Suffer you can clearly pick apart everything going on in that song and this is the only headphone/iem i have that can do that, if that says anything. edit: the blon 03 sounds like a mushed blend of smashed ass on that track, for example. (lol)


----------



## baskingshark

SoundChoice said:


> How does the T2 Galaxy compare to something I might have, or say, the No 3?



I asked this question previously at the dedicated TFZ thread - comparing TFZ No. 3 to T2 Galaxy (as i don't own the latter).
Their reply was T2 is more basshead and has a brighter and harsher upper mid/lower treble. I actually was quite interested in TFZ T2 as I'm a basshead but as i already found the No. 3 bordering on upper mid harshness, i decided to give it a miss.


----------



## Nimweth

Viajero said:


> I agree, I'm really loving the TRN V90. They sound great. Detailed but smooth. Great for electronic music.
> 
> It's funny how subjective and individualized this hobby ultimately is though. Out of all my recent purchases I thought I would love the BLON BL-03 the most based on the hype and what I read about its sound, but it turns out that, while I do think it sounds very good for the most part, it's not my favorite. I think the V90 sounds better overall. And, surprisingly, I think the TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds better than both of them. That's really not what I expected at all. The TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds reeeaaally good. Shockingly good. It's probably now my favorite IEM at around $60 and under.
> 
> ...


Yes, I find the BLON a little too heavy in the bass, mid bass especially. The V90 has a more extended treble as well. My other contender is the Tin T3, with the right tips it's treble is glorious and a decent bass can be obtained giving it the most balanced sound of any of my IEMs.


----------



## ozziecook (Oct 27, 2019)

Viajero said:


> I agree, I'm really loving the TRN V90. They sound great. Detailed but smooth. Great for electronic music.
> 
> It's funny how subjective and individualized this hobby ultimately is though. Out of all my recent purchases I thought I would love the BLON BL-03 the most based on the hype and what I read about its sound, but it turns out that, while I do think it sounds very good for the most part, it's not my favorite. I think the V90 sounds better overall. And, surprisingly, I think the TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds better than both of them. That's really not what I expected at all. The TFZ T2 Galaxy sounds reeeaaally good. Shockingly good. It's probably now my favorite IEM at around $60 and under.
> 
> ...


Good for you. Great that you enjoy it. That’s always the main thing.
I have the T2 Galaxy but I feel the treble is a bit unrefined, artificial and tizzy. (Not as bad as some other chifi I’ve had mind).
Other than that, though, it’s a really good iem for the price. The bass hit is good and the soundstaging is very decent.
I prefer it the other way round with CNT-1 and 03 performing overall better. Don’t know about the V90...the TRN V80 I have is too tizzy in the treble too though.


----------



## oneula

anyone know anything about the RevoNext NEX202?

once I saw it, it seemed like a natural companion for my new ACMEE MF-01 DAP
the online reviews I've read so far don't seem to paint bad picture
seems like a match made in heaven


----------



## citral23 (Oct 27, 2019)

oneula said:


> anyone know anything about the RevoNext NEX202?
> 
> once I saw it, it seemed like a natural companion for my new ACMEE MF-01 DAP
> the online reviews I've read so far don't seem to paint bad picture
> seems like a match made in heaven



The Acmee has an output impedance of nearly 40 ohms, so for a match made in heaven you'd want to pair it with a 300 ohms headphone or earbuds. Given the powerful specs (double 9V output) it should be able to drive it easily.


----------



## oneula

citral23 said:


> The Acmee has an output impedance of nearly 40 ohms, so for a match made in heaven you'd want to pair it with a 300 ohms headphone or earbuds. Given the powerful specs (double 9V output) it should be able to drive it easily.



Thanks
so it looks like a VE zen or better
I'll give that a try
Haven't found any cheap DAPs that can push the Zen cleanly
might have struck gold with this little guy


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> The Acmee has an output impedance of nearly 40 ohms, so for a match made in heaven you'd want to pair it with a 300 ohms headphone or earbuds. Given the powerful specs (double 9V output) it should be able to drive it easily.



40ohms of output impedance?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> 40ohms of output impedance?


that will be great with Audiosense T800


----------



## genck

FastAndClean said:


> that will be great with Audiosense T800


If by great you mean terrible, then sure. You want headphone impedance much higher than output impedance of the source


----------



## FastAndClean

genck said:


> If by great you mean terrible, then sure. You want headphone impedance much higher than output impedance of the source


it will give nice sparkle to the T800


----------



## citral23

FastAndClean said:


> it will give nice sparkle to the T800



No.


----------



## PhonoPhi

citral23 said:


> No.


Have you really tried yourself?
The guide for the impedance values is very tentative. If an amplifier provides enough voltage (9 V in this case seems sufficient if you run ballpark current estimates), then individual experience will vary, as they say.


----------



## citral23

PhonoPhi said:


> Have you really tried yourself?
> The guide for the impedance values is very tentative. If an amplifier provides enough voltage (9 V in this case seems sufficient if you run ballpark current estimates), then individual experience will vary, as they say.



It's tentative and you can get away with, for example, a single 32 ohms DD on a 20 ohms device.

But a 9 ohms, all balanced armatures on a 40 ohms monster power device?

If by "sparkle" he means hiss and other artefacts then why not...


----------



## PhonoPhi

citral23 said:


> It's tentative and you can get away with, for example, a single 32 ohms DD on a 20 ohms device.
> 
> But a 9 ohms, all balanced armatures on a 40 ohms monster power device?
> 
> If by "sparkle" he means hiss and other artefacts then why not...


Hissing is determined by signal-to-noise, which is more of a problem of low-voltage sources in combination with low-impedance IEMs.
Then one of the simplest solution to minimize hiss of low-impedance IEMs is actually to add a resistance adapter.
The point being, Ohm values alone are not sufficient to make reliable predictions.


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> Hissing is determined by signal-to-noise, which is more of a problem of low-voltage sources in combination with low-impedance IEMs.
> Then one of the simplest solution to minimize hiss of low-impedance IEMs is actually to add a resistance adapter.
> The point being, Ohm values alone are not sufficient to make reliable predictions.



I agree with u.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/is-...y-more-influential-in-hiss-for-an-iem.915705/

I asked this question above in the sound science forum and the consensus is that high sensitivity is the main factor that determines hiss. Very low impedance might affect hiss to a lesser extent.

Adding an impedance mismatch device or inline volume controller can help hiss but it might degrade audio quality. Adding an amp seems to be the most reliable way to eliminate hiss in highly sensitive IEMs without compromising on sound.


----------



## kukkurovaca

The risk with adding impedance is not hiss, it’s that the frequency is response on a multi-driver iem will get weird. But that specific effect will vary from iem to iem, because it depends on the drivers and how they’re wired. 

There can also be negative impact on a single DD in the form of “bloated” bass, although this can also be a matter of taste. I like my single DD IEMs with my high impedance amp. 

But testing it with my new Spring 1 (which isn’t even a low-impedance or sensitive IEM) produces mids that sounded like they were underwater.


----------



## legcramp

Is there anything better than the BLON 03 at under $100? My first impulse purchase after a long time and these sound amazing for $35. I haven't heard my UE triple.fi 10 in a long time since I sold them but if I recall correctly these would be almost as good (less peaky treble here but still detailed while the triple.fi 10 has better punch / extension to its bass but these are definitely no slouch.


----------



## citral23

PhonoPhi said:


> Hissing is determined by signal-to-noise, which is more of a problem of low-voltage sources in combination with low-impedance IEMs.
> Then one of the simplest solution to minimize hiss of low-impedance IEMs is actually to add a resistance adapter.
> The point being, Ohm values alone are not sufficient to make reliable predictions.



I was referring to the thought this pairing would add "sparkle". Given balanced armatures FR goes all over the place on high Z output gear, it can result in hiss if that peaks on a very high frequency (but not necessarily), or create other artefacts.

There are much better ways to feed a 9 ohms multi bas iem than a 40 ohms dual 9V powerhouse, just as I wouldn't pair those iems with a tube amp personally but sure, roll a dice and go ahead if you like.


----------



## baskingshark

legcramp said:


> Is there anything better than the BLON 03 at under $100? My first impulse purchase after a long time and these sound amazing for $35. I haven't heard my UE triple.fi 10 in a long time since I sold them but if I recall correctly these would be almost as good (less peaky treble here but still detailed while the triple.fi 10 has better punch / extension to its bass but these are definitely no slouch.



What are your music genre preferences and preferred sound signature?

Are you looking for a single DD type IEM like the BLON BL-03 or you don't mind hybrids/multi BA type IEMs? Cause multi BA/hybrids vs DD IEMs have their inherent strengths and weaknesses between the 2 transducer types.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

legcramp said:


> Is there anything better than the BLON 03 at under $100?



YES there are. E.g. TFZ T2 Galaxy, TFZ Queen LTD, S2 Pro. 
I like blon 03 very much, but those TFZs are better for me....


----------



## FastAndClean

legcramp said:


> Is there anything better than the BLON 03 at under $100?


no


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> no



Have you heard every earphone that is under $100?


----------



## PhonoPhi

FastAndClean said:


> no


We'll take it as a passionate and emphatic hyperbole 

(I got BL-03 recently. I really enjoy it and appreciate its strengths. Thank you. BL-03 will greatly complement my favourites, but won't displace them)


----------



## Infoseeker

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you heard every earphone that is under $100?



You are forgetting the easy answer. *Depends*.


----------



## Viajero

Oops... I have to take back what I said regarding the BLON BL-03. I knew that they were very tip dependent and I tried around 9 different tips and settled on the best, but the bass still seemed boomy and overpowering. What I've now realized is that I was pushing them too deeply into my ears and it must have been covering the vents on the inside of the housing. I don't know why I was focused so much on getting a good seal and didn't think about the depth of insertion. Normally I pay attention to all of that stuff. Now I'm using a shallower insertion and they sound excellent. I'm not sure yet exactly where they stand relative to the TFZ T2 and TRN V90--I'll need to listen and compare them more extensively to do that--but I'm happy that I'm now getting the sound I was expecting out of them.


----------



## Viajero

BTW, guys, the sale prices for 11/11 are now showing up on AliExpress. So it might be a good time to start planning what you want to get.


----------



## mbwilson111

Viajero said:


> Normally I pay attention to all of that stuff. Now I'm using a shallower insertion and they sound excellent.



That is what I have done since the beginning with my Blon.  Shallower but wide enough to still seal.  The weight and shape of the shell keep them in place whether I wear them over ear or cable down.  I kept wondering why people were complaining about the short nozzles (which I do not find all that short) when that type of shape does not usually need a long nozzle.  Maybe I have just gotten too used to earbuds.


----------



## oneula

Viajero said:


> BTW, guys, the sale prices for 11/11 are now showing up on AliExpress. So it might be a good time to start planning what you want to get.



Yup 
I moved all mine over no REAL discounts $20-$40 max (I glad I didn't get the new FAAEAL Datura/Hibiscus earlier) but I'm torn between choosing either the DQSM Turandot or the Audiosense T800 which are around the same price and I guess TOTL choices by many here.  

Recommendations and why?


----------



## raccoon city

Viajero said:


> BTW, guys, the sale prices for 11/11 are now showing up on AliExpress. So it might be a good time to start planning what you want to get.


Not much discount so far for the KZ ZS7.


----------



## Infoseeker (Oct 28, 2019)

Pre-sale Faael Hibiscus and the Datura pro earbuds just got shipped!

Letsee what this Diamond-Like-Carbon does at its job.

The Faael Aliexpress Official Store shows a 11/11 sale. Too bad, I probably won't receive them before then to recommend or not.

The flagship earbuds with carbon nanotubes DQSM Turandot seem to have a good sale.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Have you heard every earphone that is under $100?



Well some days it sure seems like I have Now with that said I may be lucky if I own 1/3 you and the Panda's collection @OopsWrongPlanet  called a good one with the Queens and I'll soon be able to speak for the S2 Pro's but my personal favorite iem under $100 is KZ's BA10 of course I'm no bass hound so they give me all I need and more importantly all I want 

Of course this hobby is so subjective and of course the main thing to remember is no two people IMHO really hear them just the same, I love the BA10 but for many it would be bass anemic (probably a lot) compared to ZS7/ZS10 Pro. I'm getting to the point I'm weeding out what I don't need cause I can't even justify a $20 iem if I never listen to it! Sad part is I have >$100 to <$200 iem's catching the same dust and down time Though not as unhealthy for me as a eating disorder it is unhealthy for my wallet and sure makes me question my intelligence Maybe you should set up a pole with 100 sub $100 iem's on it and let Head-Fiers help you determine the best sub $100 based on votes, of course none will be the exact same but it could narrow ones search


----------



## yseviel

rogthefrog said:


> I play death metal loud through kz zsx and recommend them highly.



You dont find the mids too recessed?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

So planning out my 11/11 and seeing all the single dynamic iems that are out and trying to decide. There are actually quite a bit that intrique me. 

SIMGOT MT3 Hi-Res $65
 

TONEKING 1Q  $95



GT2 10mm DLC $67 

 

BLON Cardinal/Bluejay  10mm CNT $69



FAAEL Hibiscus 10mm DLC $65


----------



## BadReligionPunk

raccoon city said:


> Not much discount so far for the KZ ZS7.



$30 is pretty cheap. With a $2 off coupon and a $2 off customer coupon its possible it can be had for $26ish. I really need to just order it, but have kind of sworn off hybrids and KZ family products. Have gone a year on KZ/CCA. Been doing good. HAHA.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 28, 2019)

oneula said:


> Yup
> I moved all mine over no REAL discounts $20-$40 max (I glad I didn't get the new FAAEAL Datura/Hibiscus earlier) but I'm torn between choosing either the DQSM Turandot or the Audiosense T800 which are around the same price and I guess TOTL choices by many here.
> 
> Recommendations and why?



Haven't heard the Turandot, but some folks in the Audiosense thread say the T800 can hit 80 - 90% sound quality of a Campfire Andromeda. Can't say for sure, as I haven't heard the latter, but the T800 does blow my multi driver Westones out of the water, and at a cheaper pricing to boot.

We can discuss this further in the Audiosense thread as this is a sub $100 thread, but it's my endgame all BA set and now I'm only in the market for DD IEMs since getting the T800.
The T800 has great instrument separation, clarity, details, soundstage and isolation. U shaped, subbass extends very low and of good quantity (for a pure BA bass). It is a bit bright, so not the best option for treble sensitive folks, but the treble can be tamed with knowles filters, eartip changes or even cable change.




BadReligionPunk said:


> So planning out my 11/11 and seeing all the single dynamic iems that are out and trying to decide. There are actually quite a bit that intrique me.
> 
> SIMGOT MT3 Hi-Res $65
> 
> ...



Nice, there's also an upcoming Fearless audio single DD, I think it's called "Stellar", supposedly retailing ~ 100 USDish. Also Tin HIFI T4 is a single DD, it has released on Linsoul page - info courtesy of @Cevisi .
Unfortunately (or fortunately), the BLON BL-03 has skewed my expectations for a single DD set in the area of price to performance ratio, so I'll be quite picky for future single DD purchases. But all these releases look tantalizing. I feel like someone who is supposed to be on a diet, but being thrust into an all you can eat buffet. =(


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

yseviel said:


> You dont find the mids too recessed?


No complaints, no. I plan to try more mid career Opeth tomorrow and will focus on the mids. Still Life was a disappointment of compressed flabbiness, but IIRC that's just the way that record sounds.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Infoseeker said:


> You are forgetting the easy answer. *Depends*.


Those are adult undergarments, not earphones. Please stay on topic.


----------



## 1clearhead

rogthefrog said:


> Those are adult undergarments, not earphones. Please stay on topic.


LOL! ...I just spilled my drink!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> So planning out my 11/11 and seeing all the single dynamic iems that are out and trying to decide. There are actually quite a bit that intrique me.
> 
> SIMGOT MT3 Hi-Res $65
> 
> ...



Hibiscus and MT3 are intriguing for sure. Also, Blon BL01 in budget DD category is something I'm looking forward to as well.


----------



## CoiL

oneula said:


> the BLON B20 planars and BLON B8 berylliums were also great performance to cost finds in their categories
> Personally I prefer using my  BLON B8 headphones over my BLON B03 IEMs.


I don`t know if you have or have heard Fidelio X1 or X2 or modified HD-681... but how this BLON B8 compares in sound signature-wise? I really like my desk gear pairing with FidelioX1  but can`t use them at work due to open-back. They look nice and are closed.


----------



## Podster

BadReligionPunk said:


> $30 is pretty cheap. With a $2 off coupon and a $2 off customer coupon its possible it can be had for $26ish. I really need to just order it, but have kind of sworn off hybrids and KZ family products. Have gone a year on KZ/CCA. Been doing good. HAHA.



26ish is for sure a bargain as I think the ZS7's are worth $30 every day of the year especially when Best Buy will take your $19.99 all day long for a POS Skullcandy plastic wonky sounding iteration of what they consider an iem


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

yseviel said:


> You dont find the mids too recessed?


Ok as promised, I've listened to Opeth (Damnation, Deliverance, and now Ghost Reveries), and can confirm the mids are fine.

I don't know if I'd feel the same with other kinds of death metal, but I'm happy to report back if you give me suggestions of what to listen to next


----------



## stryed (Oct 29, 2019)

Out of a bunch of IEMs and earbuds in my bucket, I'm going to limit myself to the Blon-03. The discounts aren't that outrageous anyway and I am unsure of venturing into the earbud arena.

Listening to the IT01 after weeks and months of the **** puts things in perspective: it's pouring gold down my ears...The depth of soundstage is something I underestimated and which can be appreciated in a more intimate soundstage, perhaps. Thicker sounds all around might cause bias. 
I will definitely be taking attention to reviews that differentiate width with depth from now on.

Loving the sound but I am getting connection cuts on one side when I move! 

Curious to test the blon; might regret not testing the KZ ZSX/ CCA C12/TNR V90 for the added detail, but budget will tell.


----------



## baskingshark

stryed said:


> Out of a bunch of IEMs and earbuds in my bucket, I'm going to limit myself to the Blon-03. The discounts aren't that outrageous anyway and I am unsure of venturing into the earbud arena.
> 
> Listening to the IT01 after weeks and months of the **** puts things in perspective: it's pouring gold down my ears...The depth of soundstage is something I underestimated and which can be appreciated in a more intimate soundstage, perhaps. Thicker sounds all around might cause bias. Loving the sound but I am getting connection cuts on one side when I move!
> Curious to test the blon; might regret not testing the KZ ZSX/ CCA C12/TNR V90 for the added detail, but budget will tell.



If u are getting connection cuts when u move that could be due to a cable issue, they're usually the first point of failure in an IEM. Maybe u can consider getting another cable to see if this fixes it.


----------



## cenix

What tips are you guys using for the Blon-03? The nozzle is relatively short, which makes it so that not every tip provides for a good sealing. I have tried foam tips, but they only accentuates the bass, which I certainly don't need more of, they have a plenty amount of bass as it is.


----------



## yorosello

cenix said:


> What tips are you guys using for the Blon-03? The nozzle is relatively short, which makes it so that not every tip provides for a good sealing. I have tried foam tips, but they only accentuates the bass, which I certainly don't need more of, they have a plenty amount of bass as it is.


I used spinfit c145 for the blon


----------



## cenix

yorosello said:


> I used spinfit c145 for the blon



Aren't those way too big for the Blon? The c145 has a nozzle diameter of 4.5mm, while cp100 has a diameter of 3.8mm. When I used the cp100, it would come loose all the time. I wonder how yours stay put.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 30, 2019)

cenix said:


> Aren't those way too big for the Blon? The c145 has a nozzle diameter of 4.5mm, while cp100 has a diameter of 3.8mm. When I used the cp100, it would come loose all the time. I wonder how yours stay put.



I'm using spinfit CP 100 with the BLONs too, it fits fine and doesn't come loose for me. A lot of headfiers are using the CP145 also. But do be aware that the CP 100 tends to make the bass a bit boomier as it has a narrower nozzle, so if u are bass averse, look for something else. Some folks use Sony MH755 tips with it or do a spacer mod also.

Everyone's ear anatomy and sonic preferences are different though, so just go thru all available tips with the BLON and see what's best. You'd be surprised some tips that you never expected to be a good match for an IEM appear to be the perfect fitting one.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 30, 2019)

cenix said:


> Aren't those way too big for the Blon? The c145 has a nozzle diameter of 4.5mm, while cp100 has a diameter of 3.8mm. When I used the cp100, it would come loose all the time. I wonder how yours stay put.



It was a bit loose, but this is what I did: (since i'm too lazy to cut my unused tips as a ring)




It sounds better like this for me. Better than other tips since c145 is longer than c100


----------



## dharmasteve

cenix said:


> What tips are you guys using for the Blon-03? The nozzle is relatively short, which makes it so that not every tip provides for a good sealing. I have tried foam tips, but they only accentuates the bass, which I certainly don't need more of, they have a plenty amount of bass as it is.


 JVC Spiral Dot Large + a slice of an old tip canal as a thin spacer. A good thing is that the Dots do seal deeper this way giving clarity and bass.


----------



## citral23 (Oct 30, 2019)

stryed said:


> Out of a bunch of IEMs and earbuds in my bucket, I'm going to limit myself to the Blon-03. The discounts aren't that outrageous anyway and I am unsure of venturing into the earbud arena.
> 
> Listening to the IT01 after weeks and months of the **** puts things in perspective: it's pouring gold down my ears...The depth of soundstage is something I underestimated and which can be appreciated in a more intimate soundstage, perhaps. Thicker sounds all around might cause bias.
> I will definitely be taking attention to reviews that differentiate width with depth from now on.
> ...



Well soundstage depth, tansients and imaging are below average on the blon imo, it's really not its strength, so depends what matters most for you. If it's timbre, you're golden.


----------



## yseviel

rogthefrog said:


> Ok as promised, I've listened to Opeth (Damnation, Deliverance, and now Ghost Reveries), and can confirm the mids are fine.
> 
> I don't know if I'd feel the same with other kinds of death metal, but I'm happy to report back if you give me suggestions of what to listen to next



Death, Misery Index, Mastodon, Kvelertak, Be'lakor are some of the bands that I know he likes a lot. I feel a bit bad that I don't know more about them but Death metal just isn't really my thing, I like melodics and he likes whatever sounds the most angry lol. Thank you!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Tried Ptron Pride (Tang Mai F3 clones) this week as they were retailing for ~$5 @AmazonIndia sale as I couldn't resist the temptation of splurging on heavily discounted audio gear. They're available on AliExpress for ~$11. They're sturdily built with all metal body and come with an inline remote.


Specification:
Product Name : PTron Pride Earphone
Compatible platform : Android, Windows Phone, iOS
Yes/No remote control : Yes
Sensitivity : 108dB / mW
Mic Sensitivity: -40±6 DB
Applicable music type : Rock metal bass type
Speaker size : 9.2mm
Impedance : 16ohms±15％
Size: 18*9*4cm
Frequency response range : 20Hz-20kHz
Sound level : 96±3 DB
Color : Black
Headphone type : In-ear Wired
Aux pin : 3.5mm
Cable length : 1.2m tangle free
Weight :80g














Impressions after 50 hrs of usage -

Deep and lush bass makes it sound like a subwoofer in your ears which is good enough to satisfy bassheads. There is some mid-bass bleed but it somewhat enhances the overall experience as these are branded as extra bass IEMs. The rumble will make the bassheads chuckle with glee.

Mids are clear and have enough meat to give a relaxed feel to the overall experience. Female voices do sound a bit artificial due to over emphasis on the bass.

Highs are rolled off but they do not lack much in terms of detail. Sound is crisp and clear which doesn't sound metallic or tinny. Treble sensitive guys should give them a shot.

Timbre is average but listening to them gives a retro boom box kinda feel. It's like you know there's something which makes you listen them despite all it's technical imperfections.

Isolation - With right tip size they seal most of ambient noise which probably leads to oomphy bass.

Comfort - Above average and will fit most ears. My ears are fairly average but I had to use the large tips to get the perfect seal. That should give you an idea about it's size.

Summary - If anyone ever wants a subwoofer on the go should give them a shot for sure (Bassheads, I'm talking to you) They're by no means neutral or balanced but have fun signature. Folks who like pop, EDM, trance, house, hip-hop and other bass heavy genres will surely enjoy them.


----------



## cenix (Oct 30, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I'm using spinfit CP 100 with the BLONs too, it fits fine and doesn't come loose for me. A lot of headfiers are using the CP145 also. But do be aware that the CP 100 tends to make the bass a bit boomier as it has a narrower nozzle, so if u are bass averse, look for something else. Some folks use Sony MH755 tips with it or do a spacer mod also.
> 
> Everyone's ear anatomy and sonic preferences are different though, so just go thru all available tips with the BLON and see what's best. You'd be surprised some tips that you never expected to be a good match for an IEM appear to be the perfect fitting one.


I see. Well, I am currently using the KZ tips, but turned inside out. They are pretty long at the moment, longer than any other tips I have aside from the foam tips.



yorosello said:


> It was a bit loose, but this is what I did: (since i'm too lazy to cut my unused tips as a ring)
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds better like this for me. Better than other tips since c145 is longer than c100


I think that for me, they would be a bit too loose. As long it doesn't cause issues for you, all fine I guess 



dharmasteve said:


> JVC Spiral Dot Large + a slice of an old tip canal as a thin spacer. A good thing is that the Dots do seal deeper this way giving clarity and bass.


I have never thought about it before, cutting out cylinder of smaller-diameter tips and put them inside larger ones to make them fit better. I do have some Spiral Dots lying around, maybe I should try them out. Will try to cut out from some of the tips that came with the Blon-03, those should be just fine I figure.

*Edit: *I have found some worn out foam tips that I don't use anymore and remove the nozzle cylinder. I cut 1 of those cylinders in half and put it over the IEM nozzles and then put a larger tip over it. They fit just fine now!


----------



## citral23

Anyone got the FAAEAL Hibiscus? Single DD with pretty nice Litz cable going for 50€ on 11.11, curious about that one


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> Tried Ptron Pride (Tang Mai F3 clones) this week as they were retailing for ~$5 @AmazonIndia sale as I couldn't resist the temptation of splurging on heavily discounted audio gear. They're available on AliExpress for ~$11. They're sturdily built with all metal body and come with an inline remote.
> 
> 
> Specification:
> ...



How does it compare to your other budget IEMs?




citral23 said:


> Anyone got the FAAEAL Hibiscus? Single DD with pretty nice Litz cable going for 50€ on 11.11, curious about that one



Slater ordered it to try it out for the team. But I am not sure if he can get his review out before 11/11. FAAEAL made quite good earbuds, so I'm also interested in their foray into the DD IEM land. Though I saw their FR and I'm a bit wary of the 2 - 4 kHz usual CHIFI peak.


----------



## DynamicEars

citral23 said:


> Anyone got the FAAEAL Hibiscus? Single DD with pretty nice Litz cable going for 50€ on 11.11, curious about that one


 @Slater is getting them, waiting for his impressions currently


----------



## stryed

baskingshark said:


> If u are getting connection cuts when u move that could be due to a cable issue, they're usually the first point of failure in an IEM. Maybe u can consider getting another cable to see if this fixes it.



It does seem that the cable is the culprit...Any suggestions on fixing it?


----------



## baskingshark

stryed said:


> It does seem that the cable is the culprit...Any suggestions on fixing it?



U tried another cable with your set? It fixes the intermittent connection issue?

If it's a cable problem and your cable is not a high end one, I think it's better to find another cheap aftermarket cable from Aliexpress for a few bucks. Cables can be repaired but it's probably not worth the cost for cheap ones. 11/11 is coming up and there are a lot of cheap deals on AE. My personal favourite bang for buck cable is the NiceHCK 8 core copper cable @ $6USD + during the sale. It has 2 pin or MMCX variants, and even balanced variants.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

yseviel said:


> Death, Misery Index, Mastodon, Kvelertak, Be'lakor are some of the bands that I know he likes a lot. I feel a bit bad that I don't know more about them but Death metal just isn't really my thing, I like melodics and he likes whatever sounds the most angry lol. Thank you!


Ok I'll see what I can do. Mastodon definitely, Death and Be'lakor I probably have somewhere.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> How does it compare to your other budget IEMs?



On par with Tennmak Pro and ZSN sans treble peak. Not having detachable cable is only drawback I find. It's V-shaped but highs smooth and clear. There might be a case where Ptron is tuned for Indian markets where bassy IEMs are very popular as opposed to Chinese market which prefers bright V-shaped IEMs. But nonetheless, I wouldn't mind some edge up in the treble as it'd open up the soundstage to some extent.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 31, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> So planning out my 11/11 and seeing all the single dynamic iems that are out and trying to decide. There are actually quite a bit that intrique me.
> 
> SIMGOT MT3 Hi-Res $65
> 
> ...



I realize Hisenior is selling a triple DD IEM called the Hisenior N3. Their rep says it is a basshead set, and there's a plastic shell version ($14 11/11 pricing) and a metal shell version ($18). Rep says there's no difference in sound between the 2 shell types, and it has detachable MMCX cables, which is not that common at this pricing.



 

I got a FR graph from the rep:





This whets my basshead appetite, plus there's not much treble peak and looks affordable. I'm likely getting a set on 11/11. Anybody tried it before?
I hope the bass rattles my jaw until I get a headache!


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> I realize Hisenior is selling a triple DD IEM called the Hisenior N3. Their rep says it is a basshead set, and there's a plastic shell version ($14 11/11 pricing) and a metal shell version ($18). Rep says there's no difference in sound between the 2 shell types, and it has detachable MMCX cables, which is not that common at this pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look promising, never had an mmcx type IEM so far


----------



## royjl

TFZ is good, but the issue is it's too heavy and not very comfortable if wearing long time


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Oct 31, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I realize Hisenior is selling a triple DD IEM called the Hisenior N3. Their rep says it is a basshead set, and there's a plastic shell version ($14 11/11 pricing) and a metal shell version ($18). Rep says there's no difference in sound between the 2 shell types, and it has detachable MMCX cables, which is not that common at this pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I'm surely going to gamble with them at $18 look like great partners for BT20S . Also, I forgot to mention about Ptron/Tangmai earbuds that they do open up when used with wide bore tips like Whirlwinds (Although I like them with stock as it's been a while since I had bassy iems). Retains lush bass and the highs get lively.


----------



## yorosello (Oct 31, 2019)

royjl said:


> TFZ is good, but the issue is it's too heavy and not very comfortable if wearing long time


which one of TFZ are you referring to? If King/tequilla series, yeah they are heavier since they used alloy housing, but my no.3 is very light & not fatiguing at all.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> I realize Hisenior is selling a triple DD IEM called the Hisenior N3. Their rep says it is a basshead set, and there's a plastic shell version ($14 11/11 pricing) and a metal shell version ($18). Rep says there's no difference in sound between the 2 shell types, and it has detachable MMCX cables, which is not that common at this pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two of those options look just like my KINBOOFI F60 3DD Dynamic Driver  which I have had for a few months... and I do not think it was a new model when I bought it.  I changed the cable but have no idea what cable this is.... something from the box of spares.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003034273.html


----------



## baskingshark

mbwilson111 said:


> Two of those options look just like my KINBOOFI F60 3DD Dynamic Driver  which I have had for a few months... and I do not think it was a new model when I bought it.  I changed the cable but have no idea what cable this is.... something from the box of spares.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003034273.html



Wow they look the same yes. But the specs are slightly different for the frequency range and sensitivity. Do u know what dynamic drivers are used in the Kinboofi F60? And how does it sound?

I have a feeling they may have used the same shells, after all Hisenior makes a lot of shells (both custom and universal) and a lot of these CHIFI companies may very well do OEMs for others.


----------



## activatorfly

cenix said:


> I see. Well, I am currently using the KZ tips, but turned inside out. They are pretty long at the moment, longer than any other tips I have aside from the foam tips.
> 
> 
> I think that for me, they would be a bit too loose. As long it doesn't cause issues for you, all fine I guess
> ...


Just tried exactly the same mod using large Spiral Dots...it's totally worth it for the better fit, boosted bass & sub bass...Blon Bliss!!


----------



## Viajero

I plan to get these: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40003...aqWg1WGkye32KgmBumu4krs0ObMzaJroaAqpqEALw_wcB
Does anyone know much about them? I really love the non-pro version of these. They're apparently for pre-sale right now.


----------



## Viajero

They appear to have 1 dynamic driver + 2 BA drivers + 1 Piezo driver. Seems very promising.


----------



## stryed

baskingshark said:


> U tried another cable with your set? It fixes the intermittent connection issue?
> 
> If it's a cable problem and your cable is not a high end one, I think it's better to find another cheap aftermarket cable from Aliexpress for a few bucks. Cables can be repaired but it's probably not worth the cost for cheap ones. 11/11 is coming up and there are a lot of cheap deals on AE. My personal favourite bang for buck cable is the NiceHCK 8 core copper cable @ $6USD + during the sale. It has 2 pin or MMCX variants, and even balanced variants.



Thanks for the advice but I am actually a bit bummed because it is the original IT01 cable that is causing the problem with the left side . The cheap mmcx from my **** works fine.


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> I realize Hisenior is selling a triple DD IEM called the Hisenior N3. Their rep says it is a basshead set, and there's a plastic shell version ($14 11/11 pricing) and a metal shell version ($18). Rep says there's no difference in sound between the 2 shell types, and it has detachable MMCX cables, which is not that common at this pricing.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone has tried them. SomeEntityThing posted about the NFJ branded variant and linked to a review a while back, and I followed up mentioning the NEX branded variant in post #20052:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1337#post-15218421


----------



## mbwilson111

stryed said:


> Thanks for the advice but I am actually a bit bummed because it is the original IT01 cable that is causing the problem with the left side . The cheap mmcx from my **** works fine.



You should go into the IT01 thread and discuss this.  It has been a known issue and you might be able to get it fixed or replaced under warranty.


----------



## Viajero

This fall has brought me a bountiful harvest of IEM goodness. Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## stryed

Nice. Although I have many things in my ali basket, I think I might just for the blon. For 11/11, the discounts don't seem that great anyway for many of my products. 
Was going to fetch an earbud in the sub 50-70eu but I think it might be risky without much research, and out of the numerous TRN v90, CCA C12, KSX, I'm sure they'll be better models in a few months time.


----------



## NeonHD

HAHAHA, I'm currently learning about sound perception in my psychology course right now, and as an audiophile who has already acquired lots of sound knowledge from my venture into HiFi (and ChiFi), I understood concepts like harmonics and timbre like a pro 

One thing in my course I found interesting really though was this:







The audibility curve illustrates the minimum amplitude (loudness) required to hear a certain frequency. Of course, you can see (and probably already know) that we are most sensitive towards the high-mids area (2-6Khz) and least sensitive on both ends of the spectrum. 

This means that a flat frequency response isn't actually ideal for human hearing, something that the Harman Target proves and demonstrates. This also explains why a huge bump in the bass or in the upper treble might seem bad on graph, but is actually very tame on the ears.


----------



## chinmie

NeonHD said:


> HAHAHA, I'm currently learning about sound perception in my psychology course right now, and as an audiophile who has already acquired lots of sound knowledge from my venture into HiFi (and ChiFi), I understood concepts like harmonics and timbre like a pro
> 
> One thing in my course I found interesting really though was this:
> 
> ...



also take into consideration the volume that you're listening to, as that would change how you hear frequencies {Fletcher - Munson curve)

my rule of thumb is, V shaped signature is good for low volume listening and tends to do better for noisy environments, while mid-centric and neutral signature are better for higher volume listening and in a more quiet /controlled environment.

so i always treat earphones like tools or golf clubs: there's no ultimate best, each has it's own uses...although there's no one stopping us from using only one club to finish the entire course


----------



## baskingshark

nraymond said:


> I don't think anyone has tried them. SomeEntityThing posted about the NFJ branded variant and linked to a review a while back, and I followed up mentioning the NEX branded variant in post #20052:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1337#post-15218421



I'll take one for the team and order the Hisenior N3 on 11/11. I'm always up for more basshead sets, and at $14 - 18 USD for a triple DD set, it's an offer that cannot be refused LOL.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> I'll take one for the team and order the Hisenior N3 on 11/11. I'm always up for more basshead sets, and at $14 - 18 USD for a triple DD set, it's an offer that cannot be refused LOL.



Have ordered one as well. $18 version. Now the wait begins. It'll take around 45 days for it to reach me so there's a chance that you might get before me. Lol


----------



## Viajero

I ordered **** Pro earlier today and I'm looking forward to see how they sound. I'm a big fan of the non Pro version.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> I plan to get these: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40003...aqWg1WGkye32KgmBumu4krs0ObMzaJroaAqpqEALw_wcB
> Does anyone know much about them? I really love the non-pro version of these. They're apparently for pre-sale right now.



Sweet! Im gonna take them too!




Viajero said:


> This fall has brought me a bountiful harvest of IEM goodness. Happy Halloween, everyone!



Similar with my last month grabs. Enjoy mate!



baskingshark said:


> I'll take one for the team and order the Hisenior N3 on 11/11. I'm always up for more basshead sets, and at $14 - 18 USD for a triple DD set, it's an offer that cannot be refused LOL.



Crazy price, hopefully they are great and shock us again like the blons


----------



## gbrgbr

Viajero said:


> I plan to get these: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40003...aqWg1WGkye32KgmBumu4krs0ObMzaJroaAqpqEALw_wcB
> Does anyone know much about them? I really love the non-pro version of these. They're apparently for pre-sale right now.





> The **** was released more than 6 months ago. What are the odds of a updated **** being released ? (Maybe with better tonality/timber)


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1230#post-15018357

I _knew_ it. After I bought a spare **** !


----------



## scottySK

Just got the Blon 03 in my ears.. quite heavy on the bass, maybe it's because I need foam tips on them? I love the shallow fit on them though, very comfy.

Overall I'd put them in a similar tonality and frequency response curve to my mh755 (a touch more bass, again I'm using foams compared to the stock sony tips on the mh755)


----------



## backdrifter (Nov 1, 2019)

scottySK said:


> Just got the Blon 03 in my ears.. quite heavy on the bass, maybe it's because I need foam tips on them? I love the shallow fit on them though, very comfy.
> 
> Overall I'd put them in a similar tonality and frequency response curve to my mh755 (a touch more bass, again I'm using foams compared to the stock sony tips on the mh755)


They can be too bass-heavy depending on the configuration. For me, using a silver-plated cable and some no-name tips, the bass is exaggerated. Using a copper cable and Spiral Dots, the overall sound is quite balanced. I am using the E1DA 9038S (highly recommended), so my cables are balanced. In my opinion, straight out of the box, these don't reveal their potential.

Edit: Just a reminder that there is a dedicated thread for BLON. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/


----------



## Johnny2R

Johnny2R said:


> Any recommendations for dirt cheap Chi-fi IEMs which are OK for wearing while sleeping? I.e., which fit snugly in the ear and don't project too far, so I could sleep on my side without them digging into my ears. Sound quality isn't actually that important, as I would be mainly playing sleep aid sounds (streams, ocean waves, white noise, etc). Not wanting these for regular use, but just for bad nights in noisy places.



Well, I was able to sleep wearing my Blon BL-03s last night, so I probably needn't have ordered any others.


----------



## reymatos

TechnoidFR said:


> I just receive the BLON BL-03
> Very good first impression ! Great clean and deep bass. Warm mid and slightly dark treble. They have good attack, good speed and large scene. They seem relatively balanced. It remember me the **** ny-06 more balanced. They are not aggressive
> 
> The bad point is the tips which are very bad and don't stay in my ears
> ...





 

 semi permanent mod.i don't like the look of non qdc style connection


----------



## scottySK

reymatos said:


> semi permanent mod.i don't like the look of non qdc style connection


How did you get the connector to fit?


----------



## Tamirci

TechnoidFR said:


> I just receive the BLON BL-03
> Very good first impression ! Great clean and deep bass. Warm mid and slightly dark treble. They have good attack, good speed and large scene. They seem relatively balanced. It remember me the **** ny-06 more balanced. They are not aggressive
> 
> The bad point is the tips which are very bad and don't stay in my ears
> ...



Just what I'd say in my Bl-03 review! In my hall of fame 1. Spring 1 2. Blon Bl03


----------



## reymatos

scottySK said:


> How did you get the connector to fit?





scottySK said:


> How did you get the connector to fit?





scottySK said:


> How did you get the connector to fit?


I used and exacto knife and trimmed away just enough hard plastic from the blon's connection on all four sides.trust me when I say that it was a spur of the moment decision. The cable is a kbear 8core from Amazon


----------



## CoiL

Just leaving it out here, nothing accurate, but gives some idea about differences:





Personal preference: KPE (with mods, basically same bass as modded BIE on graph) > VE BIE (modded) >= BLON BL-03 > Sony MH-755 > VE BIE stock (bad QC or different batches).


----------



## ironbrewer

So right now I own Alpha delta D6, TRN V90, QT5, and a couple cheap KZs. Im using my LG G6 for a source. In my Allie cart I have the Hisenior N3, Senfor **** pro, BLON BL-03, a few NICEHCK 8 Core cables, and 2 DAPs the ZIKU HD-X9, and the QNGEE X2. 

I'm looking for good best sound for the buck, and really want to have a dedicated DAP, and stop using my phone. Anybody have any thoughts or advice. I only want to buy one dap.

I know there is a lot of overlap of members on this thread and the Obscure Chinese DAPs thread.


----------



## SoundChoice

CoiL said:


> Just leaving it out here, nothing accurate, but gives some idea about differences:
> 
> 
> Personal preference: KPE (with mods, basically same bass as modded BIE on graph) > VE BIE (modded) >= BLON BL-03 > Sony MH-755 > VE BIE stock (bad QC or different batches).



Could you please remind us what the mod is to the VE Bonus IE to produce that curve?


----------



## CoiL

SoundChoice said:


> Could you please remind us what the mod is to the VE Bonus IE to produce that curve?


Uh-Oh! 

I have to probably create guide how to do it. It is repeatable but for fine tuning& channel matching you probably need somekind of measurement rig (any will do fine).
Basically it is like that:

* foam inside nozzle tunes 2-6kHz area and will smooth it out and removes 5kHz peak. Just use "fluffy" foam not thick and very porous - more you put it inside nozzle, more it tames that area. Make sure to re-install stock grills.

* driver back venting/pressure-chamber "membrane" tunes 20Hz-1kHz area. This one is HIGHLY reactive to every slight change in venting hole micro-hole size and material used.
 I used Tesa double-sided thin tape for "carpets" (usually found in building-shops in EU), taped it onto regular thin A4 printer paper, cut narrow stripe from it and poke hole in it with VERY thin jewellery needle, then taped it over driver back venting hole (before removed stock fabric). Getting tuning similar to my graph is easier part, channel matching takes some time and trial-error.


----------



## SoundChoice

CoiL said:


> Uh-Oh!
> 
> I have to probably create guide how to do it. It is repeatable but for fine tuning& channel matching you probably need somekind of measurement rig (any will do fine).
> Basically it is like that:
> ...



All that sounds WAY above my pay grade and skill set! 

Then again, a year ago I didn't solder... and a bunch of MH755s later, here we are.


----------



## CoiL

SoundChoice said:


> All that sounds WAY above my pay grade and skill set!
> Then again, a year ago I didn't solder... and a bunch of MH755s later, here we are.


Yeah... here we go again...


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 2, 2019)

ironbrewer said:


> So right now I own Alpha delta D6, TRN V90, QT5, and a couple cheap KZs. Im using my LG G6 for a source. In my Allie cart I have the Hisenior N3, Senfor **** pro, BLON BL-03, a few NICEHCK 8 Core cables, and 2 DAPs the ZIKU HD-X9, and the QNGEE X2.
> 
> I'm looking for good best sound for the buck, and really want to have a dedicated DAP, and stop using my phone. Anybody have any thoughts or advice. I only want to buy one dap.
> 
> I know there is a lot of overlap of members on this thread and the Obscure Chinese DAPs thread.



I think it's best to ask at the Obscure Chinese DAP thread as I've seen them discussing these 2 DAPs there quite a bit, but I do own the Ziku HD X9, and it is pretty no frills for the UI. Accepts micro SD card, has shuffle, folder options, some set EQ options. Built like a tank and insane 20 hour battery life. It doesn't colour the sound signature much maybe except for a very slight increase in treble frequencies and a subbass roll off. IMHO, it is best paired with IEMs that are subbass heavy in view of this. There's a slight hiss with very high sensitivity IEMs on it, but it is not noticable when music starts playing. My personal opinion is that it does improve the sound quality a bit in terms of details, dynamics and soundstage compared to when I use my lousy android smartphone. Since u already have the LG G6, I'm not sure if this DAP will improve the sound quality, maybe the others can advise.

There's better DAP chips out there, but I got it primarily for the battery life. There's even a successor version of it called the HD-X10 for a few quid more, has more features and op amp I think.

Don't have the QNGEE X2 though.



Anyway, anyone tried this recently released single DD IEM from Auglamour, the Auglamour T100? Retails about $27 - 30 USD during 11/11.









LOL ever since the success of the BLON BL-03, everyone is trying to dig the ground to find the next gold mine for cheap and good miracle CHIFI sets.


----------



## ironbrewer

I will ask over at obscure DAPS, but I'm also wondering if these IEMs are good choices or I should look at something else.


----------



## baskingshark

ironbrewer said:


> I will ask over at obscure DAPS, but I'm also wondering if these IEMs are good choices or I should look at something else.



Nobody has any reviews on the **** Pro and Hisenior N3, but I'm getting the latter on 11/11 as it is a basshead set and is sub $20.
Will skip the former as I'm not a fan of the artificial timbre/tonality of the original ****. Though if u like open soundstage and good details, instrument separation and good subbass, the original **** is a very good set for these aspects. I'm not sure if they tuned the **** Pro to be very different from the original though, but they added one extra BA driver compared to the original.

The BLON BL-03s as u know are the latest single DD hypetrain here in CHIFI, so I'm sure you've read a lot here and on reviews about its strengths and weaknesses. But do get some after market tips for it as most folks have a poor fit with the stock tips. Cables are +/- whether u will have issues with them.


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> Nobody has any reviews on the **** Pro and Hisenior N3, but I'm getting the latter on 11/11 as it is a basshead set and is sub $20.
> Will skip the former as I'm not a fan of the artificial timbre/tonality of the original ****. Though if u like open soundstage and good details, instrument separation and good subbass, the original **** is a very good set for these aspects. I'm not sure if they tuned the **** Pro to be very different from the original though, but they added one extra BA driver compared to the original.
> 
> The BLON BL-03s as u know are the latest single DD hypetrain here in CHIFI, so I'm sure you've read a lot here and on reviews about its strengths and weaknesses. But do get some after market tips for it as most folks have a poor fit with the stock tips. Cables are +/- whether u will have issues with them.



Is there a link for the HS N3? On AE I couldn’t find that model.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Nobody has any reviews on the **** Pro and Hisenior N3, but I'm getting the latter on 11/11 as it is a basshead set and is sub $20.
> Will skip the former as I'm not a fan of the artificial timbre/tonality of the original ****. Though if u like open soundstage and good details, instrument separation and good subbass, the original **** is a very good set for these aspects. I'm not sure if they tuned the **** Pro to be very different from the original though, but they added one extra BA driver compared to the original.
> 
> The BLON BL-03s as u know are the latest single DD hypetrain here in CHIFI, so I'm sure you've read a lot here and on reviews about its strengths and weaknesses. But do get some after market tips for it as most folks have a poor fit with the stock tips. Cables are +/- whether u will have issues with them.



High chance i will get the **** pro later but after they are ready and at least there are a review about corrected timbre. If ok then Ill give it a go


----------



## ironbrewer

SoundChoice said:


> Is there a link for the HS N3? On AE I couldn’t find that model.




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000264874911.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.27183c00Kib4qK&mp=1

It was difficult for me to find.


----------



## Nanokillzx (Nov 2, 2019)

So uh hi I'm a newbie, I live in the southeast asia where certain several chi-fi brands are making their way into our mainstream online selling platforms, and one of the in-ears that caught my attention was the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay (difference in name is just for color code). I'm sure everyone by now knows what the BL-03's are, and these look to have the same drivers as the BL-03 with a hollow acrylic shell. I'm sure people would appreciate the better fit that these should present but I'm not really sure about the tuning. You know how chi-fi research goes. I'm wondering if anybody has ever tried this pair, and they sell them here for only $70 too







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32906956448.html


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 2, 2019)

Nanokillzx said:


> So uh hi I'm a newbie, I live in the southeast asia where certain several chi-fi brands are making their way into our mainstream online selling platforms, and one of the in-ears that caught my attention was the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay (difference in name is just for color code). I'm sure everyone by now knows what the BL-03's are, and these look to have the same drivers as the BL-03 with a hollow acrylic shell. I'm sure people would appreciate the better fit that these should present but I'm not really sure about the tuning. You know how chi-fi research goes. I'm wondering if anybody has ever tried this pair, and they sell them here for only $70 too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The BLON Bluejay/Cardinal is being discussed in the dedicated BLON thread in these posts, FR in the first one:


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-35#post-15280855
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-34#post-15279156
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-35#post-15280083

A few headfiers have bought them but I'm not sure if they can get their sets before 11/11 to give us a review. I'm not sure if the fit will be better though, if u are basing it on pictures.

Anyway the cheapest on AE is actually $64 USD (11/11 pricing) for the cardinal in one shop.
It's a bit pricey still, I'll wait for reviews as there's lots of competition at that price range nowadays.


----------



## Nanokillzx

baskingshark said:


> The BLON Bluejay/Cardinal is being discussed in the dedicated BLON thread in these posts, FR in the first one:
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-35#post-15280855
> ...



Thank you a lot! It's really hard to find info about this pair and even though I've seen the graph from Taobao I don't trust it judging by how it looks. And since nobody caught the attention of these before BL-03 I'm also quite sure nobody is going to be reviewing them before 11.11


----------



## baskingshark

Nanokillzx said:


> Thank you a lot! It's really hard to find info about this pair and even though I've seen the graph from Taobao I don't trust it judging by how it looks. And since nobody caught the attention of these before BL-03 I'm also quite sure nobody is going to be reviewing them before 11.11



The Cardinal and Bluejay have actually been out for a few months, I think even since the beginning of 2019, just that the recent BLON BL-03 hypetrain shone some attention on the BLON brand. They have a few other headphones with generally good reviews and some IEMs that are cheaper than the BL-03.

I spoke to 2 aliexpress sellers about the Cardinal/Bluejay and they told me it was neutralish rather than V shaped in tuning, though they declined to give me a FR. This was conducted via google translate, so not sure if anything was lost in translation.


----------



## Tamirci

My recent iem to review 





Cx200 was a disaster to my critical listening reviewing ears. But this update ain't that bad to listen on the go + good isolation.

It seems that Senn smelled the ChiFi smell in the air. But I give C+ for their efforts. See its price? 30 usd!! (I think OMG) There are many many much better ChiFi pieces these days.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Anyone tried the Tiandirenhe TD2? Around $30 CDN (including shipping) for a supposed Knowles ED 26784 BA driver + dynamic... sounds a bit too good to be true when the Audiosense T180 is a single Knowles that's around $60 CDN in contrast.


----------



## rfsux

BLON BL-03 (0.78mm 2pin), is it comfortable wearing straight down (with the drivers reversed/upside-down)? 


How would I safely sell in the U.S. a new, sealed Tin Audio T2 in forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550? I imagine using a manilla envelope with five forever stamps (don't know how much USPS charges with tracking), and I don't know anything about PayPal--heard buyers may dishonestly get refunded. I bought way too many IEMs (in doubles/triples...idiot me) last year and before, and just want to make $25 or something back, which then I'll get BL-03.


----------



## CoiL

CoiL said:


> Yeah... here we go again...



Ditched that plan - too much work and since I don`t have all the tools needed, BIE drivers go into ES4 shells (they fit there like a glove) and I like the ES4 teal-green look more 
Also, venting holes are already there and nozzle change will be much more easier.


----------



## DynamicEars

rfsux said:


> BLON BL-03 (0.78mm 2pin), is it comfortable wearing straight down (with the drivers reversed/upside-down)?
> 
> 
> How would I safely sell in the U.S. a new, sealed Tin Audio T2 in forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550? I imagine using a manilla envelope with five forever stamps (don't know how much USPS charges with tracking), and I don't know anything about PayPal--heard buyers may dishonestly get refunded. I bought way too many IEMs (in doubles/triples...idiot me) last year and before, and just want to make $25 or something back, which then I'll get BL-03.



yes they are comfortable enough for me, just post a pic on BLON thread. remember to switch your L and R unit though, and use longer nozzle eartips like spinfit or Sedna. Im using Sedna


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I'm gambling on three IEMs this 11.11 -

**** Pro
Hisenior N3
Faaeal Hibiscus (Still on fence but coupons can tempt me into pulling the trigger)

Have high hopes of **** Pro (new design) and Hibiscus (DLC driver).


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I am betting that Hibiscus is the next crazy hype train. I hope @Slater gets his soon and gives a thumbs up or thumbs down.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

BadReligionPunk said:


> I am betting that Hibiscus is the next crazy hype train. I hope @Slater gets his soon and gives a thumbs up or thumbs down.



His order got cancelled.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2966#post-15283538


----------



## Tamirci

HombreCangrejo said:


> His order got cancelled.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2966#post-15283538



Mine is on the way.


----------



## mbwilson111

rfsux said:


> BLON BL-03 (0.78mm 2pin), is it comfortable wearing straight down (with the drivers reversed/upside-down)?




Very comfortable for me.  I did not need to change the tips from when I was using them cable up.  Symbio Peels in both cases.


----------



## Denox123 (Nov 2, 2019)

This is a real pict of faaeal hibiscus (not my pict),
Mine is on the way too.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

That sucks it got cancelled. I was really wanting to know how that 90's Indian Movie composer guy Rahman sounded through them.


----------



## genck

BadReligionPunk said:


> That sucks it got cancelled. I was really wanting to know how that 90's Indian Movie composer guy Rahman sounded through them.


lol


----------



## steviewonderbread

BadReligionPunk said:


> That sucks it got cancelled. I was really wanting to know how that 90's Indian Movie composer guy Rahman sounded through them.



just spit out my drink, whoops


----------



## Tamirci

Denox123 said:


> This is a real pict of faaeal hibiscus (not my pict),
> Mine is on the way too.



Wth? Seems live anime love is on the rise


----------



## Denox123

Tamirci said:


> Wth? Seems live anime love is on the rise


Chinese company copying another chinese company, nothing new


----------



## Tamirci

Denox123 said:


> Chinese company copying another chinese company, nothing new



*Ecclesiastes 1:9*
What has been is what will be,
and what has been done is what will be done,
and there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## mochill

https://drop.com/buy/magaosi-dq4-iem


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 3, 2019)

Im interested in knowing if the Hibiscus is using the same driver as the KXXS or the KPE/OG Kanas. I wouldn't be shocked. The anime waifu art design could be a wink wink nod to that. We now know that Blon Cardinal/Bluejay and Blon Bl-03 are using the same driver from Tanjchim Oxygen so anything is possible.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Im interested in knowing if the Hibiscus is using the same driver as the KXXS or the KPE/OG Kanas. I wouldn't be shocked. The anime waifu art design could be a wink wink nod to that. We now know that Blon Cardinal/Bluejay and Blon Bl-03 are using the same driver from Tanjchim Oxygen so anything is possible.



There was a photo from a week ago, and they sure looked the same (if not extremely similar). I’ll see if I can find the photo...


----------



## darmanastartes

My Nicehck DB3 review is up on my blog, and will be up on Head-Fi next weekend. 
I think it's a solid entry-level hybrid that represents a much-needed course correction for Nicehck's in-house product development. 
It has issues with timbre and tonality, and the treble is potentially harsh, but I haven't heard an IEM at this price that doesn't have those issues. 
On the plus side, it offers good detail retrieval and clarity, and the transition from bass to midrange is particularly well done for an IEM at this price.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Denox123 said:


> This is a real pict of faaeal hibiscus (not my pict),
> Mine is on the way too.


Love the cable. Looks a lot like the one on iBasso IT01.


----------



## Slater (Nov 3, 2019)

Slater said:


> There was a photo from a week ago, and they sure looked the same (if not extremely similar). I’ll see if I can find the photo...



BTW, here was the Faaeal Hibiscus DLC driver photo comparison I mentioned:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2962#post-15278057

Although upon careful inspection, the driver is NOT the same. The Tanchjim Cora has more small holes around the circumference of the grille compared to the Hibiscus driver.

By my count, the Hibiscus driver has 8 small holes vs the Tanchjim Cora's 14 (or possibly 12) holes.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 3, 2019)

Slater said:


> BTW, here was the Faaeal Hibiscus DLC driver photo comparison I mentioned:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2962#post-15278057
> 
> ...



Moondrop Kanas driver is DLC and has 8 small holes.
 ​


----------



## citral23

If the oxygen uses the same driver as the blon, then it's overpriced, because that driver is loose, has mediocre transients and the lows distort very quickly.

This is most likely hype hearsay.


----------



## Tonymac136

The 03 was tuned by the same guy that did the Oxygen. I don't think they use the same driver. Bluejay might though.


----------



## westsenkovec

Tamirci said:


> Wth? Seems live anime love is on the rise



Or they are pampering to a certain reviewer who refers to himself in 3rd person and sounds like the audiophile version of the comic guy from Simpsons


----------



## Tamirci (Nov 3, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> Love the cable. Looks a lot like the one on iBasso IT01.



Speaking of cable I adored this one..

4 x 4 lines in 1 cable ✌


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> The 03 was tuned by the same guy that did the Oxygen. I don't think they use the same driver. Bluejay might though.


They are advertising it as the exact same driver at least as far as the cardinal is concerned. Pretty sure the exact same driver is used in the BL-03 but could be easily proven as a number of people here have multiples of them. Use a blow dryer and heat them up. Pull apart the seems and see??? 

heres the post with the advertising https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-43#post-15284048


----------



## Tonymac136

When I bought the lucky bag it was advertised as tuned by the same guy but no more or less. If it was tuned by the same guy and has the same driver then the difference would be minimal. I would feel so badly ripped off if I spent much over £100 on the BL03. It's good, but not that good.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea but its been reported by a couple people that the differences are minimal between the 2. That's the main reason people are defecating all over themselves about it. One is $300 and one is $30. Very small EQ changes and they are almost identical.

One thing for sure is that Oxygen is not going to be purchased by me ever. HAHA.

The Cardinal though at $50-$60? Yea, I'm probably in on that one eventually.


----------



## Tonymac136

Exactly that. £300 would have to be endgame for me. That's close on what my speakers cost. It's more than my car cost. (I know USD to Sterling isn't 1:1 but after tax etc it's often close.) Screw spending that on a BL03 in a pretty shell...


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> Exactly that. £300 would have to be endgame for me.
> 
> *It's more than my car cost.*



Reliant Robin?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ha! It may only have 3/4 of the wheels but they are expensive now.

Ford Puma. Does the job and cheap to run. When it breaks I'll throw it away and buy another. Might have to not buy any IEM that week.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Slater said:


> Reliant Robin?



With...

New York - Paris - Peckham

Down the side.

( Joke probably won't travel outside the British isles)


----------



## Tonymac136

It wasn't a Robin. It was a Regal Supervan 3. And yes, I am a RIOT at parties...


----------



## Slater (Nov 3, 2019)

Mybutthurts said:


> With...
> 
> New York - Paris - Peckham
> 
> ...



Don’t forget the fuzzy dice and leopard interior lol


----------



## dharmasteve

Mybutthurts said:


> With...
> 
> New York - Paris - Peckham
> 
> ...



And what is wrong with Hackney?


----------



## Mybutthurts

@Tonymac136

You pedantic so&so 

@Slater

Lol

@dharmasteve

You have to ask...*** it's north of the river.


----------



## scottySK

Tamirci said:


> Speaking of cable I adored this one..
> 
> 4 x 4 lines in 1 cable ✌


Sorry if I missed it, but what cable is that one in your photo?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Hibiscus can be bought for ~$45 during 11.11 with coupons and discounts. As a sub 50 DLC IEM it's very tempting. I've got my eyes on them for sure. Might have to ditch BT20S for this month thanks to my miser wallet. **** Pro is already in the way along with N3+ so 11.11 is solely focused on Hibiscus. Hoping to find a sweet deal with coupon stacking and all that jazz.


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> Hibiscus can be bought for ~$45 during 11.11 with coupons and discounts. As a sub 50 DLC IEM it's very tempting. I've got my eyes on them for sure. Might have to ditch BT20S for this month thanks to my miser wallet. **** Pro is already in the way along with N3+ so 11.11 is solely focused on Hibiscus. Hoping to find a sweet deal with coupon stacking and all that jazz.



Have u gotten the BLON BL-03? It's a must try DD for all CHIFI lovers, even if u don't like it, at least that can form the basis of comparisons when discussing other higher end DDs. I saw it at $25 USD 11/11 prices at some AE stores, maybe even cheaper with coupons. I like it more than some of my more expensive single DDs like the TFZ No. 3.

Other than the Hibiscus, there's other single DDs that are ~ $50 - 100 USD (prices before coupon deduction):
1) BLON Bluejay/Cardinal - cheapest $64 USD. I'm quite interested in it, as this is the most expensive IEM from the BLON family, I think it uses the same drivers as the BLON
2) Auglamour T100 - $26 USD
3) Simgot MT3 - $75 USD
4) Toneking 1Q - $86 USD
5) GT2 10 mm DLC - $67 USD

Auglamour T100 is the cheapest of the lot, I haven't heard any other Auglamour IEMS before though.
Probably only have cash to get one of these single DDs and the Hisenior N3 ($18 USD).


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Have u gotten the BLON BL-03? It's a must try DD for all CHIFI lovers, even if u don't like it, at least that can form the basis of comparisons when discussing other higher end DDs. I saw it at $25 USD 11/11 prices at some AE stores, maybe even cheaper with coupons. I like it more than some of my more expensive single DDs like the TFZ No. 3.
> 
> Other than the Hibiscus, there's other single DDs that are ~ $50 - 100 USD (prices before coupon deduction):
> 1) BLON Bluejay/Cardinal - cheapest $64 USD. I'm quite interested in it, as this is the most expensive IEM from the BLON family, I think it uses the same drivers as the BLON
> ...


Hmm, it's a bit weird, but I still prefer the no. 3 than the blon


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Hmm, it's a bit weird, but I still prefer the no. 3 than the blon



TFZ No. 3 is definitely much more technical than the BLONs to me, and it is quite basshead to boot, but the upper mids and 8 kHz peak is a bit shouty to me for some instruments and female vocals. On certain recordings it is a bit overbearing. But as usual YMMV.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> TFZ No. 3 is definitely much more technical than the BLONs to me, and it is quite basshead to boot, but the upper mids and 8 kHz peak is a bit shouty to me for some instruments and female vocals. On certain recordings it is a bit overbearing. But as usual YMMV.


It also depends on the genre of the music you listen to might differ. Yup, YMMV.


----------



## flyhunter

BadReligionPunk said:


> So planning out my 11/11 and seeing all the single dynamic iems that are out and trying to decide. There are actually quite a bit that intrique me.
> 
> SIMGOT MT3 Hi-Res $65
> 
> ...



How to find that GT2 10mm DLC $67?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

flyhunter said:


> How to find that GT2 10mm DLC $67?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000261790502.html?

Its a custom build and is totally a gamble, but the looks and shape of it are really intriguing. I may gamble on them, but then again I have an Oppoty to get V90 for $25 and I am very intrigued by the TRN TWS which is also $25ish for me. 

Play that stupid game on the mobile app. There are all kinds of coupons given away there. $5 off $35 ect. I ended up getting some nice coupons there and it didn't take that long to play through the entire game board.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dani157 said:


> Hibiscus can be bought for ~$45 during 11.11 with coupons and discounts. As a sub 50 DLC IEM it's very tempting. I've got my eyes on them for sure. Might have to ditch BT20S for this month thanks to my miser wallet. **** Pro is already in the way along with N3+ so 11.11 is solely focused on Hibiscus. Hoping to find a sweet deal with coupon stacking and all that jazz.



Where did you get the **** pro? I thought they are still in pre order session? Do they already have them in stock now?


----------



## SiggyFraud

DynamicEars said:


> Where did you get the **** pro? I thought they are still in pre order session? Do they already have them in stock now?


LUCKLZ Store has them available for pre-order.


----------



## DynamicEars

SiggyFraud said:


> LUCKLZ Store has them available for pre-order.


 I know they are still on pre order status, he mentioned that his **** is on the way


----------



## SiggyFraud

DynamicEars said:


> I know they are still on pre order status, he mentioned that his **** is on the way


My bad


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

SiggyFraud said:


> LUCKLZ Store has them available for pre-order.



Yup from LuckLZ store. Gave me a sweet discount as well. They're available with them and you can buy too.https://photos.app.goo.gl/yR9mTezCA8UT2RMC9


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Have u gotten the BLON BL-03? It's a must try DD for all CHIFI lovers, even if u don't like it, at least that can form the basis of comparisons when discussing other higher end DDs. I saw it at $25 USD 11/11 prices at some AE stores, maybe even cheaper with coupons. I like it more than some of my more expensive single DDs like the TFZ No. 3.
> 
> Other than the Hibiscus, there's other single DDs that are ~ $50 - 100 USD (prices before coupon deduction):
> 1) BLON Bluejay/Cardinal - cheapest $64 USD. I'm quite interested in it, as this is the most expensive IEM from the BLON family, I think it uses the same drivers as the BLON
> ...



Have BL03 and love them to the bits. I'm looking at $50ish and Simgot et all out of my budget for now even with coupons. Auglamour has sketchy record of more misses than hits. As I'm buying a couple of TWS as well so it's really difficult for me to gamble on Auglamour. I've placed my bets on **** Pro and Hisenior N3+ so, it's either Hibiscus or nothing for me atm and two factors that make me lean towards Hibiscus are $45-47 price tag and DLC driver.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

All of a sudden there's a surge in number of DDs in Chi-fi scene which is very refreshing from the recent hybrid burst. Some really good DDs popping up in all budgets. Is CNT diaphragm the new BA? Feels like that somehow, at least to me


----------



## audionab

Are there any good worthwhile sub-50$ IEMS in 2019 to compete with TIN T2 SQ?
P.S. I am back after almost a year so I don't know what's going on in Chinese IEMS market


----------



## DynamicEars

audionab said:


> Are there any good worthwhile sub-50$ IEMS in 2019 to compete with TIN T2 SQ?
> P.S. I am back after almost a year so I don't know what's going on in Chinese IEMS market



easy answer this year : BLON BL-03


----------



## audionab

DynamicEars said:


> easy answer this year : BLON BL-03


hmm what kind of sound signature it has?


----------



## FastAndClean

audionab said:


> hmm what kind of sound signature it has?


neutral mids and treble with bass boost


----------



## audionab

oh I was just browsing penon audio website and came across Rose North Forest Pro, are they any different from it's previous version? coz liked them minus 4k boost


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

audionab said:


> oh I was just browsing penon audio website and came across Rose North Forest Pro, are they any different from it's previous version? coz liked them minus 4k boost



What kind of sound signature you prefer?


----------



## audionab

Dani157 said:


> What kind of sound signature you prefer?


well i had tin t2 for a year and was thinking getting a pair of iems to contrast them, large bass slightly recessed mids and treble without loss of detail


----------



## DynamicEars

audionab said:


> well i had tin t2 for a year and was thinking getting a pair of iems to contrast them, large bass slightly recessed mids and treble without loss of detail



TRN V90 then


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 4, 2019)

audionab said:


> well i had tin t2 for a year and was thinking getting a pair of iems to contrast them, large bass slightly recessed mids and treble without loss of detail


BL03, Tennmak Pro (if you haven't tried them), BQEYZ KB100 (not exactly what you described but very different from T2 for sure), **** and Tennmak Trio (with three tuning filters gives you choice to customise sound)

There tons of KZ/CCA models with that signature so you might want to check them out as well. I haven't tried them so can't recommend them


----------



## SiggyFraud

Dani157 said:


> Yup from LuckLZ store. Gave me a sweet discount as well. They're available with them and you can buy too.https://photos.app.goo.gl/yR9mTezCA8UT2RMC9


Nice. Do let us know your impressions once you receive them.


----------



## genck

If you want neutral the tin t2 is still where it's at imo.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SiggyFraud said:


> Nice. Do let us know your impressions once you receive them.



Sure! I'm very much excited about them. I liked **** and have high hopes from the Pro version.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 4, 2019)

After a few days spent enjoying them and doing A/B, I declare the Tin T2 the king of sub 50$ iems.

Who dares say I'm late to the party lol

Well they are not bright and harsh in treble contrary to many reports, it's just that they have a very controlled bass, unlike most of the bloated until vomit competition (*cough* blon *cough*) so they appear maybe bright for ppl accustomed to v-shaped.

For someone like me who's now accustomed to earbuds, they're a gift from heaven for jazz, accurate timbre, very good detail, and a double bass that sounds clean and nicely textured without drooling all over the place. Mind you, walking bass has a good grunt to it when called for, it's just a matter of perspective.

Best 30€ I've spent in a while.


----------



## FastAndClean

citral23 said:


> I declare the Tin T2 the king of sub 50$ iems.


and we all are so proud of you


----------



## HungryPanda (Nov 5, 2019)

Like a bit of bass ...... BQEYZ BQ3 or TRN V90


----------



## ozziecook

FastAndClean said:


> and we all are so proud of you



Haha. Nice.


----------



## Tonymac136

citral23 said:


> Well they are not bright and harsh in treble contrary to many reports, it's just that they have a very controlled bass, unlike most of the bloated until vomit competition (*cough* blon *cough*) so they appear maybe bright for ppl accustomed to v-shaped.



BLON bass is fine with the correct tips. All over the place and bloomy without. I agree on the T2 treble point though. I wouldn't say one was better than the other particularly, just different.


----------



## westsenkovec

Dani157 said:


> Hibiscus can be bought for ~$45 during 11.11 with coupons and discounts. As a sub 50 DLC IEM it's very tempting. I've got my eyes on them for sure. Might have to ditch BT20S for this month thanks to my miser wallet. **** Pro is already in the way along with N3+ so 11.11 is solely focused on Hibiscus. Hoping to find a sweet deal with coupon stacking and all that jazz.



The cheapest price I see is $55 for 11/11. Can you please tell me how to get even a lower price?



So I decided to buy the Tin T2 and Blon 03 for 11/11. I thought those two are different enough to buy two instead of buying one IEM for double the price.. or?
Anyways, the big 11/11 sale is not as big, obviusly, since the prices have been lower just a few weeks ago. 
Also, people are saying to wait for the Tin T4 because it's the next best thing, as always with Chi-Fi, but from what I'm seeing, the price will be around $100 and it's a single DD. I know more drivers don't mean better but the T2 had two DD. Is it really worth to pay for times more for T4?


----------



## Tonymac136

I think Blon and Tin complement each other very well. BLON is much bassier and slightly more musical. Tin is more detailed. Both respond well to amplification. If you want to drive from a phone, buy one or the other and put the money towards a cheap amp.


----------



## westsenkovec

Tonymac136 said:


> I think Blon and Tin complement each other very well. BLON is much bassier and slightly more musical. Tin is more detailed. Both respond well to amplification. If you want to drive from a phone, buy one or the other and put the money towards a cheap amp.



I have a Dragonfly Red and I use it with my phone and computer.


----------



## zachmal

SomeEntityThing said:


> Anyone tried the Tiandirenhe TD2? Around $30 CDN (including shipping) for a supposed Knowles ED 26784 BA driver + dynamic... sounds a bit too good to be true when the Audiosense T180 is a single Knowles that's around $60 CDN in contrast.



Anyone got those meanwhile ?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Tonymac136 said:


> If you want to drive from a phone, buy one or the other and put the money towards a cheap amp.



Any recommendations?  I've been thinking about getting an amp for a bit.


----------



## baskingshark

westsenkovec said:


> The cheapest price I see is $55 for 11/11. Can you please tell me how to get even a lower price?
> 
> So I decided to buy the Tin T2 and Blon 03 for 11/11. I thought those two are different enough to buy two instead of buying one IEM for double the price.. or?
> Anyways, the big 11/11 sale is not as big, obviusly, since the prices have been lower just a few weeks ago.
> Also, people are saying to wait for the Tin T4 because it's the next best thing, as always with Chi-Fi, but from what I'm seeing, the price will be around $100 and it's a single DD. I know more drivers don't mean better but the T2 had two DD. Is it really worth to pay for times more for T4?



Just stack coupons collected from aliexpress and sometimes u can get around 10 - 15 dollars off a purchase during sales. I made a small post about the various types of aliexpress coupons u can get here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2963#post-15278820

Ya tuning is more important than driver count for sure. There's cheap single DDs like the BLONs, and expensive DDs like the JVC HA FDX01 (~ $250 - 280 USD). Price is subjective though, doesn't matter squat if it's the most expensive IEM in the galaxy and you don't like the sound signature. And usually there's diminishing returns beyond a certain price point, though Tin HIFI is quite well regarded here.
Anyway, these CHIFI products are more expensive at launch price. Just wait a few months, the price will drop most of the time. There'll always be another hypetrain CHIFI release round the corner, and always sales all year round, so just spend on what u are comfortable with.



SuperLuigi said:


> Any recommendations?  I've been thinking about getting an amp for a bit.



I do use a Fiio A3 amp with my smartphone and desktop sometimes, no frills, good battery life (16 hours) and has gain and bass boost switch. Built like a tank. It has no DAC though, but quite slim and portable. 
Others use a DAC/AMP dongle like the Hidizs sonata HD, but there are more expensive dongles recently released with better specs too.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Nov 5, 2019)

I've got a Geekout 450 and Little Dot 1+ and MK3. Though I also have an ES 100 on the way which will be more portable than trying to use the 450 on the go. I had an SMSL iQ for a bit which was excellent but lacked the power to drive any of my over ear stuff.

In the context of the BLON and the Tin, the actual amp used isn't so important as that one is used. They both like power. Without, the Tin sounds flat and lifeless and the Blon sounds fat and bloated.


----------



## requal (Nov 5, 2019)

I'll put it here. As i see GuideRays are still uncovered on Head-fi, and they can be good purchase on 11.11. For me all of those minuses on review are pluses.










You can clearly hear tonal balance diferences and clarity.


----------



## Tonymac136

As soon as I hear the word GuideRay I switch off tbh. I'm sure a lot of people feel the same about BLON and for the same reason.


----------



## requal

Tonymac136 said:


> As soon as I hear the word GuideRay I switch off tbh. I'm sure a lot of people feel the same about BLON and for the same reason.


I don't understand why. All of your iems was massive hyped before, and it was feeded by lot of words.


----------



## baskingshark

requal said:


> I'll put it here. As i see GuideRays are still uncovered on Head-fi, and they can be good purchase on 11.11. For me all of those minuses on review are pluses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess it depends what sound signature u prefer and what are the usual genres of music u listen to, cause it's comparing apples and oranges, the different tranducer types have their strengths and weaknesses. The guideray will probably win in clarity as it is a hybrid with a dedicated BA driver, compared to the single DD BLON. Plus the BLON needs aftermarket eartips +/- cable, +/- good source to sound good, rather than just out of the box.

I was pretty interested in the guideray until I saw most FR and reviewers reported a harsh/bright treble, which is the tradeoff for getting more details in the treble frequencies. So nothing right or wrong, we all have our opinions and preferences for tuning, I think more good CHIFI options at the sub $50 USD range can only be beneficial for us consumers.


----------



## requal (Nov 5, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I guess it depends what sound signature u prefer and what are the usual genres of music u listen to, cause it's comparing apples and oranges, the different tranducer types have their strengths and weaknesses. The guideray will probably win in clarity as it is a hybrid with a dedicated BA driver, compared to the single DD BLON. Plus the BLON needs aftermarket eartips +/- cable, +/- good source to sound good, rather than just out of the box.
> 
> I was pretty interested in the guideray until I saw most FR and reviewers reported a harsh/bright treble, which is the tradeoff for getting more details in the treble frequencies. So nothing right or wrong, we all have our opinions and preferences for tuning, I think more good CHIFI options at the sub $50 USD range can only be beneficial for us consumers.


GuideRays have some sybilance apearing before burning-in. After that is smooth.
Cons of Blon is that highs roll-off, and separation and holography isn't the best.
I'm listening electronic generes, like berlin techno, psy-trance, idm, ambient.

Which options? I'm really intrested in


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 5, 2019)

requal said:


> GuideRays have some sybilance apearing before burning-in. After that is smooth.
> Cons of Blon is that highs roll-off, and separation and holography isn't the best.
> I'm listening electronic generes, like berlin techno, psy-trance, idm, ambient.
> 
> Which options? I'm really intrested in



Yep definitely agree with u that the BLON is not the best in separation and soundstage. It excels more at timbre and tonality. IMHO, I think the BLONs are not the best option for synthetic instruments like the genres u are listening to, especially if u require separation for complex and fast instrumentation, the BLON lags a bit in these areas. I find the BLONs better suited for acoustic instruments and slower genres. YMMV.

The guideray will probably suit u better for these genres that u listen to. And as I said, the more good CHIFI options we have for us customers (like the BLONs and guiderays), that can only benefit us, as we have different choices to suit our preferences and music genres.

I do listen to EDM occasionally and I found the **** ($16 USD) to be good for soundstage and instrument separation/clarity/details, though it was not very accurate in timbre for acoustic instruments. Another set I use for EDM is the TFZ No. 3 (though it is ~ 85ish USD during sales), great subbass extension and quantity, and good clarity/details. Though sounstage is average and there is some spike at the 2 - 4 kHz and 8 kHz frequencies. I've read good reviews about the recently released TRN V90, KZ ZSX and CCA C12, those may have better instrument separation and details than the single DD BLON, so worth checking those out.


----------



## requal (Nov 5, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Yep definitely agree with u that the BLON is not the best in separation and soundstage. It excels more at timbre and tonality. IMHO, I think the BLONs are not the best option for synthetic instruments like the genres u are listening to, especially if u require separation for complex and fast instrumentation, the BLON lags a bit in these areas. I find the BLONs better suited for acoustic instruments and slower genres. YMMV.
> 
> The guideray will probably suit u better for these genres that u listen to. And as I said, the more good CHIFI options we have for us customers (like the BLONs and guiderays), that can only benefit us, as we have different choices to suit our preferences and music genres.
> 
> I do listen to EDM occasionally and I found the **** ($16 USD) to be good for soundstage and instrument separation/clarity/details, though it was not very accurate in timbre for acoustic instruments. Another set I use for EDM is the TFZ No. 3 (though it is ~ 85ish USD during sales), great subbass extension and quantity, and good clarity/details. Though sounstage is average and there is some spike at the 2 - 4 kHz and 8 kHz frequencies. I've read good reviews about the recently released TRN V90, KZ ZSX and CCA C12, those may have better instrument separation and details than the single DD BLON, so worth checking those out.


Almost nothing more to add.. otherwise it depends to source too. On my moded Ibasso, maybe I'd take Blon over GR (I like this vinyl sound of Blons), but on LG is clearly GR over Blon.
Overall im very happy with iems in collection at this moment.
VE BIE are somewhat problematic, they need lot of time to found proper tips.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

westsenkovec said:


> The cheapest price I see is $55 for 11/11. Can you please tell me how to get even a lower price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think @baskingshark has summed it up nicely for you. Play games, collect coupons and stack them when you check out. Voila!


----------



## citral23

SuperLuigi said:


> Any recommendations?  I've been thinking about getting an amp for a bit.



I can vouch for the Toping NX1S which does the job on low gain (high gain doesn't sound as good to me)

Powers my 400 ohms earbuds effortlessly, so it's no slouch despite being small and cheap.


----------



## Viajero

audionab said:


> Are there any good worthwhile sub-50$ IEMS in 2019 to compete with TIN T2 SQ?
> P.S. I am back after almost a year so I don't know what's going on in Chinese IEMS market


I really like the Tin T2 and it still competes well even today, but it's just a little deficient in bass, especially sub-bass, for my tastes. The BLON BL-03 sounds fairly similar, but with greater bass quantity. I would recommend that one or the TFZ T2 Galaxy.


----------



## audionab

after considering all the recommended models i would skip out of this 11.11 sale for buying iems but will get new cables and tips for tin t2, bosshifi b3 and kz zs4


----------



## Viajero

Dani157 said:


> Sure! I'm very much excited about them. I liked **** and have high hopes from the Pro version.



Yeah, me too. I ordered a pair a few days ago and they have shipped. I'm really looking forward to hearing them because I think the **** is still one of the best sounding IEMs under $50. I know its timbre isn't the most natural sounding, but I actually like the quality of its timbre for most of what I listen to. While not as natural as I would prefer it's not an unpleasant timbre to my ears. And in terms of technical capabilities I find it very impressive. Its detail, clarity, airiness, great separation and imaging, responsiveness, and spacious soundstage still outclass most other IEMs I've heard near the price range.

I'm not sure what I expect from the Pro version. I haven't heard anything about their goals for it. I know they've added another BA driver and they will obviously be re-tuning the IEM to some degree. I would hope for a more natural timbre and a shift to a bit more sub-bass over mid-bass, along with any other technical improvements they can manage.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Viajero said:


> Yeah, me too. I ordered a pair a few days ago and they have shipped. I'm really looking forward to hearing them because I think the **** is still one of the best sounding IEMs under $50. I know its timbre isn't the most natural sounding, but I actually like the quality of its timbre for most of what I listen to. While not as natural as I would prefer it's not an unpleasant timbre to my ears. And in terms of technical capabilities I find it very impressive. Its detail, clarity, airiness, great separation and imaging, responsiveness, and spacious soundstage still outclass most other IEMs I've heard near the price range.
> 
> I'm not sure what I expect from the Pro version. I haven't heard anything about their goals for it. I know they've added another BA driver and they will obviously be re-tuning the IEM to some degree. I would hope for a more natural timbre and a shift to a bit more sub-bass over mid-bass, along with any other technical improvements they can manage.



This is what I'm expecting as well. Timbre and mid-bass is something that they should ideally work on. But judging by Chi-Fi trends they might just go for more "details and clarity" over timbre. Irrespective of that I would ideally want it to retain it's musicality.


----------



## citral23

Viajero said:


> The BLON BL-03 sounds fairly similar



No it doesn't.


----------



## Viajero

citral23 said:


> No it doesn't.


I'm not saying they're twins or anything, just that they have enough similarities to sound roughly similar outside the very different bass profiles. They both use dynamic drivers and share some of the qualities typical of that driver type. They have a similar natural timbre to my ears and good coherence and musicality. Along with good detail and clarity, but not as much detail as some of the better Piezo and BA drivers I've heard. I don't think their frequency response is radically different from the mids and up either.

Anyway, it's just an opinion. Others will inevitably hear it differently.


----------



## Tonymac136

I have just discovered that a metric s***load of alcoholic beverages turns the CCA C12 into the perfect IEM.


----------



## nraymond

Tonymac136 said:


> I have just discovered that a metric s***load of alcoholic beverages turns the CCA C12 into the perfect IEM.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2031886/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 5, 2019)

Hanzilein said:


> Also, how do you keep IEMs with metal housings apart when putting them in your pocket or case? My Semkarchs always collide and I don't think thats good


Maybe you could use small velcro cable tie(s)? Wrap it around one or both?


----------



## baskingshark

Viajero said:


> Yeah, me too. I ordered a pair a few days ago and they have shipped. I'm really looking forward to hearing them because I think the **** is still one of the best sounding IEMs under $50. I know its timbre isn't the most natural sounding, but I actually like the quality of its timbre for most of what I listen to. While not as natural as I would prefer it's not an unpleasant timbre to my ears. And in terms of technical capabilities I find it very impressive. Its detail, clarity, airiness, great separation and imaging, responsiveness, and spacious soundstage still outclass most other IEMs I've heard near the price range.
> 
> I'm not sure what I expect from the Pro version. I haven't heard anything about their goals for it. I know they've added another BA driver and they will obviously be re-tuning the IEM to some degree. I would hope for a more natural timbre and a shift to a bit more sub-bass over mid-bass, along with any other technical improvements they can manage.





Dani157 said:


> This is what I'm expecting as well. Timbre and mid-bass is something that they should ideally work on. But judging by Chi-Fi trends they might just go for more "details and clarity" over timbre. Irrespective of that I would ideally want it to retain it's musicality.



I'm very impressed by the ****'s technicalities for the price of $16 USD, great soundstage, subbass, clarity, details and instrument separation, imaging. But I'm pretty doubtful adding an extra BA in the Pro version will change the timbre, as timbre's generally better in DD drivers than BAs. Well, I look forward to both your impressions once u get it!


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> I'm very impressed by the ****'s technicalities for the price of $16 USD, great soundstage, subbass, clarity, details and instrument separation, imaging. But I'm pretty doubtful adding an extra BA in the Pro version will change the timbre, as timbre's generally better in DD drivers than BAs. Well, I look forward to both your impressions once u get it!


Yeah, I don't think adding the BA will necessarily do anything for the timbre, but they did have the opportunity to tweek the tuning with this new version and hopefully they have managed to improve the naturalness of the timbre. I know that dynamic drivers tend to do better in this regard, but I own the Spring 1 and it has the same driver setup as the **** and it sounds quite natural to my ears. It's not a deal breaker for me either way, but any improvement in timbre would be appreciated.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> Yeah, me too. I ordered a pair a few days ago and they have shipped. I'm really looking forward to hearing them because I think the **** is still one of the best sounding IEMs under $50. I know its timbre isn't the most natural sounding, but I actually like the quality of its timbre for most of what I listen to. While not as natural as I would prefer it's not an unpleasant timbre to my ears. And in terms of technical capabilities I find it very impressive. Its detail, clarity, airiness, great separation and imaging, responsiveness, and spacious soundstage still outclass most other IEMs I've heard near the price range.
> 
> I'm not sure what I expect from the Pro version. I haven't heard anything about their goals for it. I know they've added another BA driver and they will obviously be re-tuning the IEM to some degree. I would hope for a more natural timbre and a shift to a bit more sub-bass over mid-bass, along with any other technical improvements they can manage.



Will wait for your impressions about **** pro, I just care about the timbre, if they managed to bring natural timbre on the Pro series, and reduce mid bass bleed they will be a killer and nice competitor to BL-03. From what I read seems like your impressions about old **** similar with what Im hearing, and we hope for the same improvement.


----------



## AudioNoob

If anybody doesn't feel like waiting, I have a bunch of like-new budge iems for sale here
TRI I4 / Audiosense T180 Pro / Final E2000C / Blitzwolf ES-1 Modded, also two etymotics


----------



## theresanarc

I got the MEMT X5 because someone said that they have good noise isolation for the bus. It's average but not great. I think if the double-flanged tips included inside were spongier then it would be much better so I'm still on the lookout. At this point though, I'm thinking that I should just try to get double-flanged tips that will form a better seal rather than going with multiple earphones for the commute none of which isolated great outside of the unbearably uncomfortable KZ ZS4s. 

I will say though that the quality of the MEMT X5 from packaging to earbuds is excellent for the $9 price I got them on AE. A shame that the cable picks up microphonics though when it shakes as it does on the bus. Those braided KZ cables at least are great for not having that issue.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> I have just discovered that a metric s***load of alcoholic beverages turns the CCA C12 into the perfect IEM.


That works on all my IEMs lol


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

Viajero said:


> I really like the Tin T2 and it still competes well even today, but it's just a little deficient in bass, especially sub-bass, for my tastes. The BLON BL-03 sounds fairly similar, but with greater bass quantity. I would recommend that one or the TFZ T2 Galaxy.



The T2 is NOT bass deficient, it's just very hard to achieve a working seal due to the shape of the stems and housing. Put large sized Sony hybrids or MH1 tips on it and you will get plenty of bass with good extension.


----------



## Light - Man (Nov 6, 2019)

Tonymac136 said: ↑
I have just discovered that a *metric s***load of alcoholic beverages *turns the CCA C12 into the perfect IEM.



Nimweth said:


> That works on all my IEMs lol


But it does not work so well the next morning, neither does paracetamol......................................


----------



## Tonymac136

Light - Man said:


> Tonymac136 said: ↑
> I have just discovered that a *metric s***load of alcoholic beverages *turns the CCA C12 into the perfect IEM.
> 
> 
> But it does not work so well the next morning, neither does paracetamol......................................



No. I have a noisy job and I want it all to stop now.


----------



## Nimweth

SkiesOfAzel said:


> The T2 is NOT bass deficient, it's just very hard to achieve a working seal due to the shape of the stems and housing. Put large sized Sony hybrids or MH1 tips on it and you will get plenty of bass with good extension.


I found the same thing with the T3. With Spinfit tips (large, yellow bore) the bass is just as you describe.


----------



## Viajero

Nimweth said:


> I found the same thing with the T3. With Spinfit tips (large, yellow bore) the bass is just as you describe.



Yeah, I'm using the same exact Spinfits with my T2 and I feel like I'm getting a decent seal and overall fit. The bass is fast and textured, but I would like a bit more of it. Somewhere between the BLON BL-03 and TIN T2 in bass quantity would suit my preference. It actually seems like  the upcoming T4 fits that description.


----------



## BrunoC

I'm listening to the BQEYZ KB1 for some days and I can conclude that it beats the TRN  V90 in coherence, musicality and naturalness.

It sure is in the same league as the Blon BL3 with better controlled mid-bass.

I'm tempted to buy the BQ3 now.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Tonymac136 said:


> I have just discovered that a metric s***load of alcoholic beverages turns the CCA C12 into the perfect IEM.



They are very good,  without alcohol...

But listening to music with a good malt, is near to Valhalla for me.

I just wish I could buy a good malt, too busy buying IEMS.


----------



## Nimweth

Viajero said:


> Yeah, I'm using the same exact Spinfits with my T2 and I feel like I'm getting a decent seal and overall fit. The bass is fast and textured, but I would like a bit more of it. Somewhere between the BLON BL-03 and TIN T2 in bass quantity would suit my preference. It actually seems like  the upcoming T4 fits that description.


I find the T3 to have just the right amount of bass, and I prefer it to the BLON. The TRN V90 could suit you as well.


----------



## westsenkovec

baskingshark said:


> Just stack coupons collected from aliexpress and sometimes u can get around 10 - 15 dollars off a purchase during sales. I made a small post about the various types of aliexpress coupons u can get here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-2963#post-15278820



Thanks. I tried the app and I only get $2 coupons. I didn't understand the coins. I need to look into it. 
From what I saw, a few months ago you could get better deals on regular sales than now with the 11/11 sale and I'm not strictly referring to audio equipment.-



Tonymac136 said:


> In the context of the BLON and the Tin, the actual amp used isn't so important as that one is used. They both like power. Without, the Tin sounds flat and lifeless and the Blon sounds fat and bloated.



Do you think my Dragonfly Red will be sufficient? The problem that I have is that earphones/headphones are too loud for me. I never go past 10% on my laptop or phone. I can't listen to anything for long periods. I get ringing in my ears from watching a 2 hour movie on 4% volume lol.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah a dragonfly should be more than enough I would imagine. Not tried one, but anything I have tried has been plenty. The Blons are loud enough but the extra power cleans up the sound.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 6, 2019)

westsenkovec said:


> Thanks. I tried the app and I only get $2 coupons. I didn't understand the coins. I need to look into it.
> From what I saw, a few months ago you could get better deals on regular sales than now with the 11/11 sale and I'm not strictly referring to audio equipment.-
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to have a look at science audio reviews, the various dragonflys are not measuring very well in regard to their price, SMSL for instance has better products in terms of price/quality.

The E1DA creator, who knows his stuff, found the Meizu DAC to measure very well if you just need a 20-25€ portable low output dac.


----------



## CoFire

Viajero said:


> Yeah, I'm using the same exact Spinfits with my T2 and I feel like I'm getting a decent seal and overall fit. The bass is fast and textured, but I would like a bit more of it. Somewhere between the BLON BL-03 and TIN T2 in bass quantity would suit my preference. It actually seems like  the upcoming T4 fits that description.



The T3 definitely fits the bill but you can also tape mod the T2 for more bass. Use the porous medical tape. To good of a seal on the tape mod will cause lots of driver flex which can be annoying. The T2 without the tape mod was too bad light for me, but I use the T3 with no tape mod just aftermarket tips. Honestly, I use other tips with most any IEM. I have a ton of tips and its tough explaining why you need so many. I think I've looked enough into tips that I can probably design them by now. My ears don't seem to play well with just any tip which makes me learn more but can be a PITA.


----------



## citral23

The T2 is perfectly fine stock with a good seal, in "in ears monitor" there's monitor, dunno when it started to slip on the consumer heavy bass boost side but that's not very hi-fi IMHO.


----------



## westsenkovec

citral23 said:


> You might want to have a look at science audio reviews, the various dragonflys are not measuring very well in regard to their price, SMSL for instance has better products in terms of price/quality.
> 
> The E1DA creator, who knows his stuff, found the Meizu DAC to measure very well if you just need a 20-25€ portable low output dac.



I got it because small and convenient and I got it for a great price.


----------



## Tonymac136

Measurements don't always mean much anyway. You can't judge detail level or timbre with a graph. Little Dot valve headphone amps measure terribly but sound good


----------



## TheoS53

Tin T4 is launching on 11-11 for $79

https://www.samma3a.com/tech/en/tin-t4-launch-11-11-for-79/


----------



## SupremusDoofus

citral23 said:


> You might want to have a look at science audio reviews, the various dragonflys are not measuring very well in regard to their price, SMSL for instance has better products in terms of price/quality.
> 
> The E1DA creator, who knows his stuff, found the Meizu DAC to measure very well if you just need a 20-25€ portable low output dac.


Little ot, but did he share his measurements?


----------



## CoFire (Nov 7, 2019)

citral23 said:


> The T2 is perfectly fine stock with a good seal, in "in ears monitor" there's monitor, dunno when it started to slip on the consumer heavy bass boost side but that's not very hi-fi IMHO.



If your definition of HiFi is light bass or unmodified iems, sure. The T2 are not bass heavy with tape mods hence why you would use porous tape to add some warmth. In any case, you can change the sound of iems drastically with tips so it's very difficult to hear what your experience is. I could go on about how all the new rage in iems is to have subbass presence with no bump in the mids but i guess that has not been HiFi for some time as you put it. And again, what music do you listen to? Try going bass light with edm, rap or hip hop, not gonna be the greatest experience.

The poster asked for more bass than the T2 not a criticism of his/her desire hence i offered some perspective based on my experience.

Edited due to inaccurate swipe words. Makes better sense now.


----------



## citral23

CoFire said:


> If your definition of HiFi is light bass or unmodified iems, sure. The T2 are not bass heavy with tape mods hence why you would use a porous to add some warmth. In any case, you can change the sound of iems drastically with tips so it's very difficult to hear what your experience is. I could go on about how all the new rage in iems have subbass presence with no bump in the mids but i guess that's not HiFi for some time in the past as you put it. And again, music do you listen to? Try going bass might with edm, rap or hip hop, not gonna be the greatest experience.
> 
> The poster after for more bass than the T2 not a criticism of his/her desire hence i offered some perspective based on my experience.



Starting with CP145s I get fine bass and that increases with wider bore tips, that works for EDM, hip-hop, anything. My definition of Hi-Fi is not light bass, you're funny to think the T2 has light bass. It has slightly too much with wide bore tips imo, I prefer something between CP145 and wide bore personally.

But maybe u like this sound and think it's HIFI


----------



## nraymond

citral23 said:


> Starting with CP145s I get fine bass and that increases with wider bore tips, that works for EDM, hip-hop, anything. My definition of Hi-Fi is not light bass, you're funny to think the T2 has light bass. It has slightly too much with wide bore tips imo, I prefer something between CP145 and wide bore personally.



You are underestimating the complexity of this problem. As Tyll Hertsens once said: "With regular speaker listening, you get a significant amount of visceral input from the low notes through your body. For example: chest and nasal cavity compression is audible; as is bone-conducted sonic impact. With headphones, you don’t get these. (You get a bit of bone conduction with full-size circumaurals --- tap on the skull bone behind the flap of your ear, it’s quite audible.) So I agree that headphones should have some artificially high bass boost beyond what’s technically correct to compensate for these visceral input losses. As an example, Jerry Harvey has a particular low-frequency profile he prefers, and I agree with his tastes. Mead Killion at Etymotic bumped up the lows in the ER4P over the more technically correct ER4S because people wanted more lows. So, yes, more bass can be a good thing."

Not everyone's head is the same shape or has the same bone structure, nor is everyone's ear shape the same, and in-ear headphones are bypassing all the outer features of the ear (and thus it is up to the earphone to re-create the sound profile that most matches a particular listener's outer ear structure for it to sound correct for that listener). And then on top of that we have the problem that Tyll outlined regarding bass and how we experience it and how necessarily unnatural it is when we listen on earphones. I know that I am always chasing a dragon when I try to find the "perfect" set of earphones because NO set of earphones will ever fully re-create bass as you experience it with live music or on speakers. And what each person's particular dragon is like depends on them and their body.


----------



## audionab

Which cable under 10$ works well with tin t2?
I am looking to get one during 11.11 sale


----------



## citral23

nraymond said:


> You are underestimating the complexity of this problem. As Tyll Hertsens once said: "With regular speaker listening, you get a significant amount of visceral input from the low notes through your body. For example: chest and nasal cavity compression is audible; as is bone-conducted sonic impact. With headphones, you don’t get these. (You get a bit of bone conduction with full-size circumaurals --- tap on the skull bone behind the flap of your ear, it’s quite audible.) So I agree that headphones should have some artificially high bass boost beyond what’s technically correct to compensate for these visceral input losses. As an example, Jerry Harvey has a particular low-frequency profile he prefers, and I agree with his tastes. Mead Killion at Etymotic bumped up the lows in the ER4P over the more technically correct ER4S because people wanted more lows. So, yes, more bass can be a good thing."
> 
> Not everyone's head is the same shape or has the same bone structure, nor is everyone's ear shape the same, and in-ear headphones are bypassing all the outer features of the ear (and thus it is up to the earphone to re-create the sound profile that most matches a particular listener's outer ear structure for it to sound correct for that listener). And then on top of that we have the problem that Tyll outlined regarding bass and how we experience it and how necessarily unnatural it is when we listen on earphones. I know that I am always chasing a dragon when I try to find the "perfect" set of earphones because NO set of earphones will ever fully re-create bass as you experience it with live music or on speakers. And what each person's particular dragon is like depends on them and their body.



Ok but regardless, too much bass to try to recreate a "visceral" impact is bad for fidelity, it distorts the driver(s), bleeds into the mids etc.


----------



## oneula

I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into

Suggestions?


----------



## TheoS53

oneula said:


> I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
> I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
> Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into
> 
> Suggestions?



If you're willing to stretch your budget a bit then have a look at the ER2XR or ER2SE. XR has more bass and possibly a bit warmer, so I'm guessing the SE might fit your needs better. They're going for $125 on Amazon


----------



## nraymond

citral23 said:


> Ok but regardless, too much bass to try to recreate a "visceral" impact is bad for fidelity, it distorts the driver(s), bleeds into the mids etc.



I wish I had a simple reply to a statement like that, but I don't... but let me give you an example of my process. I have found what for me is a good ear tip pairing for the BQYEZ Spring1. I also have the LZ A6mini. Someone had asked me to compare the two, I gave a quick comparison, based on the ideal (for me) Spring1 tips and the best tips I had found while using the black ("reference") filter set with the A6mini. After a few days I was reflecting on what I had written, I realized I should revisit my comparison since I hadn't really done comprehensive tests with the other A6mini tuning filters and all the ear tips I have (several dozen different varieties). I plan to follow up in the future, and I'm currently testing the red filters (3-7kHz -3dB cut) with different ear tips and I've found a combination that I think is much better than what I could get with the black filters. I've read a review or two of the A6mini that completely dismissed the red filters, but I don't recall either reviewer talking much about ear tips, which in my experience can make a great difference in the experience, especially in terms of bass (some of which I think is due to bass conduction, because the higher mass/greater density silicone ear tips give me a greater sense of bass impact, especially sub-bass). But there are also factors such as the length of the eartip which can create it's own resonances when coupled with the ear canal, and bass is also impacted by the inner diameter or bore size of the eartip. For most of my tests, I'm not encountering driver distortion (modern drivers I think do a much better job not distorting these days, especially when they have nano carbon and DLC coatings). Certainly bass can "bleed" into the mids (i.e. overwhelm our perception of the mids at many listening volumes if the bass is too high in volume relative to the mids), and I try to find the best set of overall compromises when searching for the ideal balance, which I think is tricky.

One more thing - don't forget about the the Fetcher Munson Curve. That is, in human hearing as the actual loudness changes, the perceived loudness our brains hear will change at a different rate, depending on the frequency. On this forum we aren't level matching (i.e. making sure we're all listening at the same dB at our ears) when we talk about headphones or earphones, and the level we're listening at can make a big difference in terms of how much bass and treble we hear (and that's ignoring any other factors, like driver performance at a particular dB!) This makes equating our experiences even more tricky. For my part, I do my best to remember to test headphones and earphones at a range of dB as well as my preferred dB and then relate a kind of snapshot composite of that experience, so that it has the best chance of mapping to the widest range of other people's probable experiences (but it's not like we've collectively formalized a process for having a dialog on performance characterization here).


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 8, 2019)

nraymond said:


> You are underestimating the complexity of this problem. As Tyll Hertsens once said: "With regular speaker listening, you get a significant amount of visceral input from the low notes through your body. For example: chest and nasal cavity compression is audible; as is bone-conducted sonic impact. With headphones, you don’t get these. (You get a bit of bone conduction with full-size circumaurals --- tap on the skull bone behind the flap of your ear, it’s quite audible.) So I agree that headphones should have some artificially high bass boost beyond what’s technically correct to compensate for these visceral input losses. As an example, Jerry Harvey has a particular low-frequency profile he prefers, and I agree with his tastes. Mead Killion at Etymotic bumped up the lows in the ER4P over the more technically correct ER4S because people wanted more lows. So, yes, more bass can be a good thing."
> 
> Not everyone's head is the same shape or has the same bone structure, nor is everyone's ear shape the same, and in-ear headphones are bypassing all the outer features of the ear (and thus it is up to the earphone to re-create the sound profile that most matches a particular listener's outer ear structure for it to sound correct for that listener). And then on top of that we have the problem that Tyll outlined regarding bass and how we experience it and how necessarily unnatural it is when we listen on earphones. I know that I am always chasing a dragon when I try to find the "perfect" set of earphones because NO set of earphones will ever fully re-create bass as you experience it with live music or on speakers. And what each person's particular dragon is like depends on them and their body.



Many many years ago I had a a HiFi system comprising of a Dual 505 turntable, a Musical Fidelity B1 amplifier and some very large stand mounted Tannoy Mercury speakers of that time. My bedroom was just a bed and some draws and a covered concrete floor, basically  there were no furnishings. I had a vinyl LP of Peter Gabriel's  'Passion The Sources'. Track 9 was "Wedding Song" by Unknown Morrocan Musicians. Played loudly through the speaker in that room, the bass was like a punch in the guts...talk about visceral input. Since then I have had the 'Passion Sources' CD, digital track, streaming, all in a different furnished room with bassy floor mounted speakers but cannot recreate it. IEM's, buds, bassy headphones, and every method of transmitting sound, yet I cannot recreate that incredible empirical visceral experience. At just a couple of small concerts near the speaker systems I got it, but the sound was too loud for my ears and overwhelmed the visceral experience. So headphones, IEMs and buds cannot transmit it in anyway, in my experience, or recreate even a facsimile of that visceral experience. So nowadays, CDs etc  cannot do it for me. Perhaps there is someone with a vinyl setup who has all the room conditions that create that amazing wallop in the solar plexus? How do you get it? Do you get it?


----------



## SiggyFraud

oneula said:


> I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
> I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
> Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into
> 
> Suggestions?


You can't go wrong with KZ ZS3E. It's practically an ear plug that plays music.


----------



## oneula

SiggyFraud said:


> You can't go wrong with KZ ZS3E. It's practically an ear plug that plays music.



That's good news 
I've got a pair packed away somewhere
moved away from KZ awhile ago


----------



## loomisjohnson

oneula said:


> I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
> I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
> Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into
> 
> Suggestions?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Nov 8, 2019)

dharmasteve said:


> Many many years ago I had a a HiFi system comprising of a Dual 505 turntable, a Musical Fidelity B1 amplifier and some very large stand mounted Tannoy Mercury speakers of that time. My bedroom was just a bed and some draws and a covered concrete floor, basically  there were no furnishings. I had a vinyl LP of Peter Gabriel's  'Passion The Sources'. Track 9 was "Wedding Song" by Unknown Morrocan Musicians. Played loudly through the speaker in that room, the bass was like a punch in the guts...talk about visceral input. Since then I have had the 'Passion Sources' CD, digital track, streaming, all in a different furnished room with bassy floor mounted speakers but cannot recreate it. IEM's, buds, bassy headphones, and every method of transmitting sound, yet I cannot recreate that incredible empirical visceral experience. At just a couple of small concerts near the speaker systems I got it, but the sound was too loud for my ears and overwhelmed the visceral experience. So headphones, IEMs and buds cannot it in anyway, in my experience, or recreate even a facsimile of that visceral experience. So nowadays, CDs etc  cannot do it for me. Perhaps there is someone with a vinyl setup who has all the room conditions that create that amazing wallop in the solar plexus? How do you get it? Do you get it?



I've got a vintage and a not so vintage hifi setup. Using my NAD 533 (Rebadged Planar 2) with my Wharfedale Pacific PI30 and NAD C350 doesn't do it. Yet my older Mission Cyrus 780 and Arcam Delta 290 do with the same turntable. Perhaps some kind of inaudible spike in the sub bass that doesn't get reproduced by more modern speakers, or maybe to do with cabinet size.


----------



## zachmal

oneula said:


> I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
> I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
> Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into
> 
> Suggestions?



potentially Audiosense T180, 260, 300

Tennmak Pro (or Piano) also might work [each of those costs around 10 bucks without cable]


----------



## rayliam80

oneula said:


> I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
> I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
> Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into
> 
> Suggestions?



During my last flight long-haul flight (14 hours), I used my KZ ZS10 Pro with the ear tips I usually use (Auvio wide bore) and then I took my 3M earmuffs (-28 db) and wore those over my ears. The low frequencies emitted by the engine noise still came through but once there was an audio signal (music/movies via in-flight entertainment), it was essentially drowned out. Human voices and a baby crying nearby were even more subdued compared to the engine noise. Of course, comfort is an issue with earmuffs and the heat build up but I'd take breaks every few hours during the flight. On previous long-haul flights, I have tried triple flange tips and those do a good job once an audio signal is present but I still feel like I'm increasing the volume to overcome the engine noise. I have the same flight coming up next week so this time I'm going to go with my silicone Auvio tips stuffed with 3M earplug foam (DIY Symbio) with a 3M earplug foam spacer to increase the isolation. I'll carry my CCA C12, my Blon BL-03 and my Hidizs AP80 in my jacket pocket. My CCA C12 has the same exact setup as my Blon BL-03. I still may carry my 3M earmuffs just in case. And I know, it's a lot of 'muff going on. I'm just not a big fan of ANC (active noise cancellation).


----------



## Slater

rayliam80 said:


> During my last flight long-haul flight (14 hours)...
> 
> ...Human voices and a baby crying nearby were even more subdued compared to the engine noise.



This is the ultimate test of noise cancelling on long flights:


----------



## rayliam80

Slater said:


> This is the ultimate test of noise cancelling on long flights:




I do this long haul flight at least once a year now. And that just now convinced me that I totally need to bring my dorky 3M earmuffs in my carry on. Thanks Slater!


----------



## kukkurovaca

citral23 said:


> Ok but regardless, too much bass to try to recreate a "visceral" impact is bad for fidelity, it distorts the driver(s), bleeds into the mids etc.





nraymond said:


> For most of my tests, I'm not encountering driver distortion (modern drivers I think do a much better job not distorting these days, especially when they have nano carbon and DLC coatings). Certainly bass can "bleed" into the mids (i.e. overwhelm our perception of the mids at many listening volumes if the bass is too high in volume relative to the mids), and I try to find the best set of overall compromises when searching for the ideal balance, which I think is tricky.



"Too much bass" is bad, but how much is too much will depend on the drivers, the ears, the eartips, the genre(s) of music, and doubtless other factors. In terms of distortion specifically, it will definitely depend on the drivers. Some drivers can't do much bass quantity and quality at the same time, but there are absolutely drivers that can. (This is a nice thing about planar bass, you can push the output, even if you have to EQ it to do so, without getting distortion.) Some dynamic drivers can too, depending on materials/design/tuning. 

Now, do you need a driver that can do that? Maybe. If you want to capture the feeling of a live performance in a genre where bass frequencies play a meaningful role (which includes some classical music, not just hip-hop or rock), the bass should at least not be rolled off relative to the mids and for many listeners should be somewhat elevated. But if your goal is to be able to listen analytically in other parts of the spectrum, then your needs may be totally different. 

My personal preference is for increased subbass, which is less at risk for bleeding into the mids than an overall bass boost. This makes the bass feel a bit more visceral but not at the cost of detail. But horses for courses.


----------



## citral23

kukkurovaca said:


> "Too much bass" is bad, but how much is too much will depend on the drivers, the ears, the eartips, the genre(s) of music, and doubtless other factors. In terms of distortion specifically, it will definitely depend on the drivers. Some drivers can't do much bass quantity and quality at the same time, but there are absolutely drivers that can. (This is a nice thing about planar bass, you can push the output, even if you have to EQ it to do so, without getting distortion.) Some dynamic drivers can too, depending on materials/design/tuning.
> 
> Now, do you need a driver that can do that? Maybe. If you want to capture the feeling of a live performance in a genre where bass frequencies play a meaningful role (which includes some classical music, not just hip-hop or rock), the bass should at least not be rolled off relative to the mids and for many listeners should be somewhat elevated. But if your goal is to be able to listen analytically in other parts of the spectrum, then your needs may be totally different.
> 
> My personal preference is for increased subbass, which is less at risk for bleeding into the mids than an overall bass boost. This makes the bass feel a bit more visceral but not at the cost of detail. But horses for courses.



Sensible answer here.


----------



## citral23

nraymond said:


> I wish I had a simple reply to a statement like that, but I don't... but let me give you an example of my process. I have found what for me is a good ear tip pairing for the BQYEZ Spring1. I also have the LZ A6mini. Someone had asked me to compare the two, I gave a quick comparison, based on the ideal (for me) Spring1 tips and the best tips I had found while using the black ("reference") filter set with the A6mini. After a few days I was reflecting on what I had written, I realized I should revisit my comparison since I hadn't really done comprehensive tests with the other A6mini tuning filters and all the ear tips I have (several dozen different varieties). I plan to follow up in the future, and I'm currently testing the red filters (3-7kHz -3dB cut) with different ear tips and I've found a combination that I think is much better than what I could get with the black filters. I've read a review or two of the A6mini that completely dismissed the red filters, but I don't recall either reviewer talking much about ear tips, which in my experience can make a great difference in the experience, especially in terms of bass (some of which I think is due to bass conduction, because the higher mass/greater density silicone ear tips give me a greater sense of bass impact, especially sub-bass). But there are also factors such as the length of the eartip which can create it's own resonances when coupled with the ear canal, and bass is also impacted by the inner diameter or bore size of the eartip. For most of my tests, I'm not encountering driver distortion (modern drivers I think do a much better job not distorting these days, especially when they have nano carbon and DLC coatings). Certainly bass can "bleed" into the mids (i.e. overwhelm our perception of the mids at many listening volumes if the bass is too high in volume relative to the mids), and I try to find the best set of overall compromises when searching for the ideal balance, which I think is tricky.
> 
> One more thing - don't forget about the the Fetcher Munson Curve. That is, in human hearing as the actual loudness changes, the perceived loudness our brains hear will change at a different rate, depending on the frequency. On this forum we aren't level matching (i.e. making sure we're all listening at the same dB at our ears) when we talk about headphones or earphones, and the level we're listening at can make a big difference in terms of how much bass and treble we hear (and that's ignoring any other factors, like driver performance at a particular dB!) This makes equating our experiences even more tricky. For my part, I do my best to remember to test headphones and earphones at a range of dB as well as my preferred dB and then relate a kind of snapshot composite of that experience, so that it has the best chance of mapping to the widest range of other people's probable experiences (but it's not like we've collectively formalized a process for having a dialog on performance characterization here).



I just happen to have better taste than most so I'll just leave it at "the tin T2 has plenty of bass", not really interested in arguments trying to defend untasteful consumer oriented tunings, we're on head-fi after all not on "which Beats has he most brainless untextured bass with super slow decay to try to reproduce a crappy Dr Dre concert" forums.

Sorry if that sounds harsh but with the recent chifi boom there's an overload of ppl with no taste and ears whatsoever asserting with the greatest authority how their 30$ ultra v-shaped iem is everything one could ever wish for, and it's annoying.


----------



## nraymond

citral23 said:


> I just happen to have better taste than most so I'll just leave it at "the tin T2 has plenty of bass", not really interested in arguments trying to defend untasteful consumer oriented tunings, we're on head-fi after all not on "which Beats has he most brainless untextured bass with super slow decay to try to reproduce a crappy Dr Dre concert" forums.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh but with the recent chifi boom there's an overload of ppl with no taste and ears whatsoever asserting with the greatest authority how their 30$ ultra v-shaped iem is everything one could ever wish for, and it's annoying.



It doesn't sound harsh, it just sounds like your ego is getting in the way of understanding the reality of the situation. I recommend watching this, and then extrapolating what they are saying about over-ear and on-ear headphones further to in-ear:



And I'm not saying some people don't have an irrational love of too much bass - that happens. Some people love too much treble and mistake that for detail, that happens too. Others love vocals too much. But I think it is likely impossible to make a headphone/earphone that is ideal for all people, and likewise it is hard to impossible to generate recommendations that will apply to everyone unless you know a person's head/torso/ear physical dimensions, hearing acuity, and preferred listening level.


----------



## zachmal

Slater said:


> This is the ultimate test of noise cancelling on long flights:




good grief and

>Children are addicted to technology Screams for 8 hour flight because his mother couldn’t get the internet to work, the parents are not paying enough attention.

is the only description of that "non-issue", no one seems to care, to reprimand or teach the kid a lesson

how exactly is the kid to supposed to keep his emotions in control later in life ?

convinces me to get 3M earmuffs as well for the next flight and good sealing IEMs XD


----------



## Adide

citral23 said:


> I just happen to have better taste than most so I'll just leave it at "the tin T2 has plenty of bass", not really interested in arguments trying to defend untasteful consumer oriented tunings, we're on head-fi after all not on "which Beats has he most brainless untextured bass with super slow decay to try to reproduce a crappy Dr Dre concert" forums.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh but with the recent chifi boom there's an overload of ppl with no taste and ears whatsoever asserting with the greatest authority how their 30$ ultra v-shaped iem is everything one could ever wish for, and it's annoying.



Wow man, how's the weather up there in your ivory tower?

Maybe try to understand to let go and agree that people's preferences and background are and will always be diverse and we are all here to learn from each other and not talk down tastes and personal experiences.

I like most of your posts but in some of them your are getting angry and patronizing for no reason really.

Cheers.


----------



## silverfishla

citral23 said:


> I just happen to have better taste than most so I'll just leave it at "the tin T2 has plenty of bass", not really interested in arguments trying to defend untasteful consumer oriented tunings, we're on head-fi after all not on "which Beats has he most brainless untextured bass with super slow decay to try to reproduce a crappy Dr Dre concert" forums.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh but with the recent chifi boom there's an overload of ppl with no taste and ears whatsoever asserting with the greatest authority how their 30$ ultra v-shaped iem is everything one could ever wish for, and it's annoying.


I can agree with you.  It is annoying, especially when every single Chi-Fi thread is littered with the same IEMs being talked about and ruminated over, again and again.  It’s great that Blon released a good “broad stroke” iem that everybody seems to like.  I like it too.  Unfortunately, because it’s so popular (worse that it’s been hyped as a killer) means we’re going to see a flood of “generally good” IEMs being released this next year.  Hopefully there will still be outliers out there willing to give something different a chance.


----------



## ozziecook

citral23 said:


> I just happen to have better taste than most so I'll just leave it at "the tin T2 has plenty of bass", not really interested in arguments trying to defend untasteful consumer oriented tunings, we're on head-fi after all not on "which Beats has he most brainless untextured bass with super slow decay to try to reproduce a crappy Dr Dre concert" forums.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh but with the recent chifi boom there's an overload of ppl with no taste and ears whatsoever asserting with the greatest authority how their 30$ ultra v-shaped iem is everything one could ever wish for, and it's annoying.


Mate. Have a read back. Did you mean this? Really?


----------



## kukkurovaca

Just for s**** and giggles, and because it's always good to occasionally re-check your preferences to see if they've changed, I'm doing some quick comparisons now between my current two most-used IEMs (Advanced GT3 Superbass and BQEYZ Spring 1), and the closest thing I have on hand to a T2 in terms of bass roll-off (going by graphs, at least), which is the Koss KSC75. 

The KSC75 has rolled-off bass, the GT3 Superbass -- despite its over-the-top-name -- has relatively linear bass with slightly elevated subbass, and the Spring 1 has more forward midbass and lower mids (with still good subbass extension).

With bass roll-off, most things sound thin and dry to me. I'm not even sure I'd say it's an improvement for analytic listening purposes. Particularly as regards any detail or texture within the bass frequencies themselves. However, when the midbass is too much, as on the Spring 1, that certainly also negatively impacts detail. So for me, what seems to work best is midbass that's about level with the mids, give or take, and subass that is elevated to taste -- which in my case is usually by quite a bit.

The only time I want less subbass is when I'm listening to a track that happens to have just a vulgar amount of bass on its own. : ) 

In case anyone's morbidly curious, here's what I'm listening to, which includes double bass (tracks 3-4), pipe organ (tracks 8-9), and electronic music with strong bass (tracks 15-18) alongside other tracks where bass isn't necessarily a prime feature. 

https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/2a8f042a-c535-4f05-82f3-4bbe1d41101b

Anyway, not a judgment on anyone else's preferences, just where my (bass?)head's at.


----------



## snip3r77

Can anyone advise if I should get the turn v90?
I have the t2 and blon. Does it complement well or are side grades


----------



## TheVortex (Nov 7, 2019)

snip3r77 said:


> Can anyone advise if I should get the turn v90?
> I have the t2 and blon. Does it complement well or are side grades



I have the T2 and Blon and I would say go for the V90 as it has a different sound signature. Also the comfort is great in my opinion.


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> Can anyone advise if I should get the turn v90?
> I have the t2 and blon. Does it complement well or are side grades



Have 3 of them, i will say that v90 is the most v shaped from all, separation will be a little bit better than the two, more details in highs but smooth presentation, mids more recessed if you are comparing to the T2 and BL03, but with decent resolution. Timbre not the best but catching up with those two, with BL03 is the best in timbre. Fit is great.

So if you like a bit more v shaped signature, v90 is a decent IEM for sub $50


----------



## mbwilson111

citral23 said:


> I just happen to have better taste than most



Wow... lucky you.


----------



## HungryPanda




----------



## silverfishla

ozziecook said:


> Mate. Have a read back. Did you mean this? Really?


Haha.  I think it’s okay to bloviate every once in a while! . It’s what makes us the king of species and the destroyer of worlds!


----------



## CoFire

citral23 said:


> Starting with CP145s I get fine bass and that increases with wider bore tips, that works for EDM, hip-hop, anything. My definition of Hi-Fi is not light bass, you're funny to think the T2 has light bass. It has slightly too much with wide bore tips imo, I prefer something between CP145 and wide bore personally.
> 
> But maybe u like this sound and think it's HIFI



Yes T2 is generally on the lighter side of bass relative to other popular IEMs but still a great IEM. 

Nice Kenwood! I'm sure that's someone's cup of tea and we all start somewhere. Is that my idea of Hifi? Not today but thanks for asking. There are more intelligent ways to ask about one's audio taste.



nraymond said:


> You are underestimating the complexity of this problem. As Tyll Hertsens once said: "With regular speaker listening, you get a significant amount of visceral input from the low notes through your body. For example: chest and nasal cavity compression is audible; as is bone-conducted sonic impact. With headphones, you don’t get these. (You get a bit of bone conduction with full-size circumaurals --- tap on the skull bone behind the flap of your ear, it’s quite audible.) So I agree that headphones should have some artificially high bass boost beyond what’s technically correct to compensate for these visceral input losses. As an example, Jerry Harvey has a particular low-frequency profile he prefers, and I agree with his tastes. Mead Killion at Etymotic bumped up the lows in the ER4P over the more technically correct ER4S because people wanted more lows. So, yes, more bass can be a good thing."
> 
> Not everyone's head is the same shape or has the same bone structure, nor is everyone's ear shape the same, and in-ear headphones are bypassing all the outer features of the ear (and thus it is up to the earphone to re-create the sound profile that most matches a particular listener's outer ear structure for it to sound correct for that listener). And then on top of that we have the problem that Tyll outlined regarding bass and how we experience it and how necessarily unnatural it is when we listen on earphones. I know that I am always chasing a dragon when I try to find the "perfect" set of earphones because NO set of earphones will ever fully re-create bass as you experience it with live music or on speakers. And what each person's particular dragon is like depends on them and their body.



A great post! Probably the biggest challenge for IEMs in terms of a newcomer training their brain to hear bass and not so much feel it.



citral23 said:


> Ok but regardless, too much bass to try to recreate a "visceral" impact is bad for fidelity, it distorts the driver(s), bleeds into the mids etc.



Not always true by any means. Essentially the whole point of this thread is to identify good, cheaper IEMs and get feedback on their sound and character. I think many posters covet less bass bleed into the mids. As well as has been commented, there are many factors that can lead to the perception of bass bleed.



nraymond said:


> I wish I had a simple reply to a statement like that, but I don't... but let me give you an example of my process. I have found what for me is a good ear tip pairing for the BQYEZ Spring1. I also have the LZ A6mini. Someone had asked me to compare the two, I gave a quick comparison, based on the ideal (for me) Spring1 tips and the best tips I had found while using the black ("reference") filter set with the A6mini. After a few days I was reflecting on what I had written, I realized I should revisit my comparison since I hadn't really done comprehensive tests with the other A6mini tuning filters and all the ear tips I have (several dozen different varieties). I plan to follow up in the future, and I'm currently testing the red filters (3-7kHz -3dB cut) with different ear tips and I've found a combination that I think is much better than what I could get with the black filters. I've read a review or two of the A6mini that completely dismissed the red filters, but I don't recall either reviewer talking much about ear tips, which in my experience can make a great difference in the experience, especially in terms of bass (some of which I think is due to bass conduction, because the higher mass/greater density silicone ear tips give me a greater sense of bass impact, especially sub-bass). But there are also factors such as the length of the eartip which can create it's own resonances when coupled with the ear canal, and bass is also impacted by the inner diameter or bore size of the eartip. For most of my tests, I'm not encountering driver distortion (modern drivers I think do a much better job not distorting these days, especially when they have nano carbon and DLC coatings). Certainly bass can "bleed" into the mids (i.e. overwhelm our perception of the mids at many listening volumes if the bass is too high in volume relative to the mids), and I try to find the best set of overall compromises when searching for the ideal balance, which I think is tricky.
> 
> One more thing - don't forget about the the Fetcher Munson Curve. That is, in human hearing as the actual loudness changes, the perceived loudness our brains hear will change at a different rate, depending on the frequency. On this forum we aren't level matching (i.e. making sure we're all listening at the same dB at our ears) when we talk about headphones or earphones, and the level we're listening at can make a big difference in terms of how much bass and treble we hear (and that's ignoring any other factors, like driver performance at a particular dB!) This makes equating our experiences even more tricky. For my part, I do my best to remember to test headphones and earphones at a range of dB as well as my preferred dB and then relate a kind of snapshot composite of that experience, so that it has the best chance of mapping to the widest range of other people's probable experiences (but it's not like we've collectively formalized a process for having a dialog on performance characterization here).



Another great post! Very rarely do people mention the volume they listen at. I'm often astonished how loud others listen.



citral23 said:


> I just happen to have better taste than most so I'll just leave it at "the tin T2 has plenty of bass", not really interested in arguments trying to defend untasteful consumer oriented tunings, we're on head-fi after all not on "which Beats has he most brainless untextured bass with super slow decay to try to reproduce a crappy Dr Dre concert" forums.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh but with the recent chifi boom there's an overload of ppl with no taste and ears whatsoever asserting with the greatest authority how their 30$ ultra v-shaped iem is everything one could ever wish for, and it's annoying.



LMAO! Maybe you need to start a thread someplace?


----------



## kmmbd

Finally got around to reviewing the BLON BL-03s. They are, by far, the best IEMs you can buy under $50, or at least among the many that I've tried. Fantastic tuning that just gets out of the way and lets you enjoy your music. Definitely a must-have on this 11.11 for those who haven't bought it yet.

Review link: BLON BL-03 Review


----------



## ozziecook

kmmbd said:


> Finally got around to reviewing the BLON BL-03s. They are, by far, the best IEMs you can buy under $50, or at least among the many that I've tried. Fantastic tuning that just gets out of the way and lets you enjoy your music. Definitely a must-have on this 11.11 for those who haven't bought it yet.
> 
> Review link: BLON BL-03 Review


Uh oh. What have you done?! I’m getting my coat too. Haha. Hope you eventually find peace and what you’re looking for guys!


----------



## tanjinyi

The price of the BLONs this November is pretty good, it's a steal at USD26. Too bad the fit is atrocious and blocks almost no noise when you're in the train. Since the fit isn't as snug as other IEMs, the bass quantity is lowered to a level that I appreciate while keeping the mids and highs fairly well.


----------



## Veyska

zachmal said:


> potentially Audiosense T180, 260, 300
> 
> Tennmak Pro (or Piano) also might work [each of those costs around 10 bucks without cable]


They're a bit buried, but I don't really remember Tennmak Pro being particularly isolating.  Audiosense T180's pretty good though, both in sound and isolation.


----------



## chinmie

tanjinyi said:


> The price of the BLONs this November is pretty good, it's a steal at USD26. Too bad the fit is atrocious and blocks almost no noise when you're in the train. Since the fit isn't as snug as other IEMs, the bass quantity is lowered to a level that I appreciate while keeping the mids and highs fairly well.



even with snug seal, the Blon seems to have smaller isolation than other IEMs that i own. i agree with you that the Blon is one of those IEMs that doesn't suffer too much on the mids and treble when it shifted a bit on the ears.


----------



## FastAndClean

kmmbd said:


> Finally got around to reviewing the BLON BL-03s. They are, by far, the best IEMs you can buy under $50, or at least among the many that I've tried. Fantastic tuning that just gets out of the way and lets you enjoy your music. Definitely a must-have on this 11.11 for those who haven't bought it yet.
> 
> Review link: BLON BL-03 Review


Beautiful


----------



## citral23

ozziecook said:


> Mate. Have a read back. Did you mean this? Really?



Doesn't everyone thinks he has superior taste and that he's making the best possible purchases? 

Then goes to forums to detail in great length why his purchase is so great and recommend it to everyone else?

That's what forums are made for, I am shocked that you're surprised.

Anyway, enough sarcasm for a few weeks I think. Let's concentrate on the incoming wave of DIAMOND LIKE COATING single DDs, because all the other brands now want a piece of the BLON pie.


----------



## baskingshark

tanjinyi said:


> The price of the BLONs this November is pretty good, it's a steal at USD26. Too bad the fit is atrocious and blocks almost no noise when you're in the train. Since the fit isn't as snug as other IEMs, the bass quantity is lowered to a level that I appreciate while keeping the mids and highs fairly well.





chinmie said:


> even with snug seal, the Blon seems to have smaller isolation than other IEMs that i own. i agree with you that the Blon is one of those IEMs that doesn't suffer too much on the mids and treble when it shifted a bit on the ears.



In general the multi BAs without vents tend to have better isolation than DDs like the BLON. DDs with their bigger profile (in general) and vents usually have poorer isolation, but even so, the BLON is one of the weaker isolating DD IEMs IMHO. 

I personally won't recommend the BLON as a transit IEM due to this. Cause one would tend to boost the volume higher to overcome the surrounding noise and that's not too safe for hearing longterm. Maybe foam tips might help with isolation a tad. YMMV.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> In general the multi BAs without vents tend to have better isolation than DDs like the BLON. DDs with their bigger profile (in general) and vents usually have poorer isolation, but even so, the BLON is one of the weaker isolating DD IEMs IMHO.
> 
> I personally won't recommend the BLON as a transit IEM due to this. Cause one would tend to boost the volume higher to overcome the surrounding noise and that's not too safe for hearing longterm. Maybe foam tips might help with isolation a tad. YMMV.



it seems the outside sound is bleeding from the body and comes through the nozzle (at least what i think i hear), not from the breaking of the tip seal.. so i don't think even using foams would give it more noise isolation.
it is similar noise bleed like from my other "vented" IEMs like the MT100 and Tinhifis. the Kanas, which is also dynamic drivers, is a great IEM for rejecting outside noise, might be because it is significantly thicker shell.


----------



## CoiL

oneula said:


> I need an inexpensive IEM (so I won't regret it if I lose it) with a design that will completely block out all external sounds, that's easy to drive and sounds super clear and (musical?) even with airplane noise and screaming kids nearby. I lost my Bose QC20s and need to find some IEMs to replace them for an business trip next week. A 10 hour flight over and back.
> I have the Tape, BGVP DM6, BLON 03, TIN T2, **** ****, GuideRay GR-i18, RevoNext 202, and a bunch of others but only the Tape and the DM6 truly block external noise without having to crank up the volume. I was think of the Sony 755 or Final E1000 but they don't block out all noise like the other 2.
> Been thinking of making some custom ear pieces to fit one of my IEMs into
> 
> Suggestions?





SiggyFraud said:


> *You can't go wrong with KZ ZS3E*. It's practically an ear plug that plays music.


Second that!


oneula said:


> I've got a pair packed away somewhere


Then USE those!


----------



## yorosello (Nov 8, 2019)

Thought it was a bit old, the Pai Audio's DR2 is sure a hidden gem and it can be compared to my daily driver, TFZ No. 3 & T2 galaxy.

I have no problem with the fit, only at the beginning, I was just too dumb to not know how to wear them properly. But once you get the right angle, it would sit nicely in your ear + you would get a very good noise canceling. _E.g._ _when my colleagues calls me while I'm wearing the DR2, I couldn't hear them at all._

To me, DR2's bass is even more deeper and punchier than the no. 3, which has been regarded as one of the best basshead IEM. Though it sacrificed the mid (recessed). And for the treble, it was still crunchy & sparkly to my ear, but there was no sibilance at all. And Yes, it's a V-shaped IEM, which most people here I see avoided it. But I don't really care.

The rumble of the DR2 is very good. The details, separations are also great too, IMHO. The decay is fast, very suitable for the EDM type or the modern songs.

Lastly, for the soundstage, I can clearly feel that the DR2 have a bigger stage than the No. 3/T2 Galaxy and a little bit more than the BLON 03.

To sum it up, it's one of the good IEM for the bassheads like me 

One more thing that's worth mentioning here is the beautiful housing of the DR2. Love the look very much.


----------



## harry501501

Eventually getting round to some quality HF time. So the earphones i got on eBay for 77p on Auction for brand new TOYETEAM TX 601 are actually a really fun, engaging sound. I love the build and the thin cable is surprisingly flexible and strong. It's very similar to the ones used by Dunu DN 1000 and 2000. Sound is silky smooth, not thick or too thin and actually decently detailed mids. You find the right tip and you get lovely bass response. Quick and agile, with accurate notes. Spinfits with their deeper fit gets you a quality earphone for EDM, dance, Hip Hop. modern chart pop but loses some air. Superb power.

I found a smaller tip gets you the best detail levels. Treble isn't greatly extended but has decent detail still and it's not a dark sound. It's not your typical BA driver sound. Soundstage is the star probably down to the 3 little vents on teh inner shell... it's narrow but is very well layered and quite airy. Layering back to front is quite cool. Jazz is very nice as it instruments sound very natural, drums especially. Quite impressive for such a smooth overall sound. It reminds me of the Moondrop Crescent but clearer due to mids not being as full.

Would i have paid £80 full price and been happy? Hmmm, difficult one, probably not though... although i wouldn't have sent it back or think I've been short changed as it is a very fun sound and it's soundstage works very well for jazz actually. It's a very well built shell, I do find occasionally with the tip I prefer it comes out a bit and needs put back in too the right place for best bass response (I have small ears though and the inner shape of the left is different to the right lol). It's a more cohesive, organic sound than your KZ offerings most definitely, no crazy unnatural peaks anywhere, quite linear actually, but price wise I reckon it should be more in line with something like the BQEYZ BQ3, Crescent, so perhaps £40-50. I'd expect slightly more detail for £80.

TOYETEAM TX 601
https://penonaudio.com/toyeteam-tx601.html


----------



## Sopp (Nov 8, 2019)

FAAEAL Hibiscus


----------



## yorosello

Sopp said:


> FAAEAL Hibiscus



The cable looks so nice


----------



## audionab

Which cable is good for tin t2 under 10$?
need suggestions


----------



## martiniCZ

audionab said:


> Which cable is good for tin t2 under 10$?
> need suggestions


Gray 16-core TRN T2 looks good with my Tin T2 and not just because of the name   Or gray NiceHCK 8-core may be nice too. But by the sound, the Tin T2 stock cable is pretty good and I don't feel any difference unlike stock cable from TRN.


----------



## audionab

martiniCZ said:


> Gray 16-core TRN T2 looks good with my Tin T2 and not just because of the name   Or gray NiceHCK 8-core may be nice too. But by the sound, the Tin T2 stock cable is pretty good and I don't feel any difference unlike stock cable from TRN.


my stock cable has lately became very tangly so i was looking for new cable for them


----------



## martiniCZ (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes, it is true, TRN T2 is bit thicker and therefore does not entangle so much, but they give bahind the ears, so it is better to swap L / R




P.S. Sorry about the hair of our dog in the picture, they are everywhere now


----------



## citral23

I generally don't like forward bass but those PAI Audio look gorgeous, and would make me want to use them, really nice.



Sopp said:


> FAAEAL Hibiscus



So, do they sound harman-moondropish, as the packaging could suggest?


----------



## FastAndClean

Sopp said:


> FAAEAL Hibiscus


they look gorgeous, tell us about the sound, i am close to pushing that buy button


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Thought it was a bit old, the Pai Audio's DR2 is sure a hidden gem and it can be compared to my daily driver, TFZ No. 3 & T2 galaxy.
> 
> I have no problem with the fit, only at the beginning, I was just too dumb to not know how to wear them properly. But once you get the right angle, it would sit nicely in your ear + you would get a very good noise canceling. _E.g._ _when my colleagues calls me while I'm wearing the DR2, I couldn't hear them at all._
> 
> ...



Nice review. I read somewhere that the DR2 is identical in sound to the Hill Audio Altair RA IEM.

How's the DR2's clarity/details/instrument separation vs the TFZ No. 3?
And how's the timbre for DR2?


----------



## ironbrewer

citral23 said:


> I generally don't like forward bass but those PAI Audio look gorgeous, and would make me want to use them, really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> So, do they sound harman-moondropish, as the packaging could suggest?




I may be confused but you quoted the pics of the FAAEAL Hibiscus and ask about the PAI Audio?


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Nice review. I read somewhere that the DR2 is identical in sound to the Hill Audio Altair RA IEM.
> 
> How's the DR2's clarity/details/instrument separation vs the TFZ No. 3?
> And how's the timbre for DR2?



Thanks! First time writing something that long here since the review for DR2 is very less here, so wanna give my two cents for those who seek them.

For my ear they were almost equal tbh. But if I must choose, the DR2 did sounds more detailed & clear than the no. 3 in some tracks in my ear. Instruments separation is also top notch too. You can clearly hear everything that was in the song without it getting mixed up since it has rather fast decay.

For timbre, I'm not too sure how to describe them yet. But all I can say is they really sounds very good to me and with that tuning that they had, DR2 should have been in the same price range with TFZ No. 3 (add more usable accessories and nice cable, I'll pick them over the No. 3). 

However, based on what I had read from other reviews, they said that DR2 is one of the IEM that had reliable yet accurate timbre in their price range. I did try to compared it with the blon, which most says it had natural timbre, and there was almost no different between them in my ear. Both of them are equally good as other had claimed.


----------



## audionab

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52

did anyone have a go at this?


----------



## Nimweth

Sopp said:


> FAAEAL Hibiscus


That's a nice looking IEM. The shell shape is very similar to the CCA C10/ZS10 Pro. I wonder if there is a connection there?


----------



## citral23

ironbrewer said:


> I may be confused but you quoted the pics of the FAAEAL Hibiscus and ask about the PAI Audio?



Was referring to 2 posts at once


----------



## Sopp (Nov 9, 2019)

Went to a local headphone store and spent a couple of hours to compare Hibiscus to KXXS this afternoon. Hibiscus does attempt to follow Harman Curve but is different to KXXS in some respects. Listening to KXXS, it is like that sound is in font of me and very straight. With Hibiscus, I feel kind of surrounded and a little bit complicated. Both do not sound harsh or bloat.


----------



## DynamicEars

Sopp said:


> Went to a local headphone store and spent a couple of hours to compare Hibiscus to KXXS this afternoon. Hibiscus does attempt to follow Harman Curve but is different to KXXS in some respects. Listening to KXXS, it is like that sound is in font of me and very straight. With Hibiscus, I feel kind of surrounded and a little bit complicated. Both do not sound harsh or bloat.



Can you explain more details maybe about technicality?

How is the clarity and resolution, bass texture - decay - weight - punch, soundstage and imaging, separation and detail retrieval? If I was asking too much, just tell us more about your impressions, do they sound in same class or just trying to catch the KXXS but with bad result? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cameradaknow

This 11/11 seemed like a good time for me to get into Chi-Fi IEMs and experiment a bit with budget offerings.

I'll be getting the much hyped Blon Bl-03 as a DD but I'm also looking to complement it with a bassier Hybrid that will be more suitable for electronic music etc.

Right now I've my picks down to the BQEYZ BQ3, TRN V90 and CCA C12. Is there a clear winner between the 3 of them?


----------



## MonoJon

Thinking of picking up the Blon BL-03 and Tin HiFi T2 on 11/11. What replacement cables and tips are recommended for these? Can they benefit from a balanced cable if I'm using them with a balanced source?

I know this has been discussed elsewhere in this and other threads, but I'm hoping for a quick summary or consensus opinion about what offers the "best" upgrade for these. Thanks!

- Jon


----------



## cqtek (Nov 9, 2019)

The Faaeal Hibiscus will be coming home.

And now that I read that you ask about the Pai Audio DR2, I reviewed them a few months ago.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pai-audio-dr2.23637/reviews#review-21880


----------



## Slater

cqtek said:


> The Faaeal Hibiscus will be coming home.



Can you elaborate a bit?


----------



## oneula

TheoS53 said:


> If you're willing to stretch your budget a bit then have a look at the ER2XR or ER2SE. XR has more bass and possibly a bit warmer, so I'm guessing the SE might fit your needs better. They're going for $125 on Amazon



As I was looking at the ER2SE on Amazon and read about it and then clicked on the ER3SE I started thinking wondering if I could make my Final Audio E1000 (Because they looked the same) to work like that with a triple flange tip. So I tried it with no success standing next to it, I could hear the A/C and TV in the background when connected to my QNGEE X2 DAP. So I thought why not try the SpinFit double flange tips and voila, I was able to get enough of a seal to block out almost all the external noise. 
Earlier this morning I did some experiments sitting just in front of a speaker with those airplane noise and screaming kid turned way up. People must have been wondering what the heck?.
Unfortunately none of my IEMs did the trick to block out the majority of that noise.
The only thing that really worked and lived up to their rep were my Bose QC 25 over ears which are a little too bulky to take on my flight for my liking
So iit looks like its a combo of the FinalAudio E1000 with double flange tips, the cheap KZ and possible the BGVP DM6. That's the only decent IEM I have with superb isolation until I can commit to some Etymotics.
Too bad they aren't something that would go on sale 11/11 
I might just wait till christmas to see what happens to their prices, I know the ER2SE was on sale on MasDrop recently.


----------



## yorosello

MonoJon said:


> Thinking of picking up the Blon BL-03 and Tin HiFi T2 on 11/11. What replacement cables and tips are recommended for these? Can they benefit from a balanced cable if I'm using them with a balanced source?
> 
> I know this has been discussed elsewhere in this and other threads, but I'm hoping for a quick summary or consensus opinion about what offers the "best" upgrade for these. Thanks!
> 
> - Jon


Some say yes cable can change the iem sound characteristics, but other say it don't.


----------



## darmanastartes

Cameradaknow said:


> This 11/11 seemed like a good time for me to get into Chi-Fi IEMs and experiment a bit with budget offerings.
> 
> I'll be getting the much hyped Blon Bl-03 as a DD but I'm also looking to complement it with a bassier Hybrid that will be more suitable for electronic music etc.
> 
> Right now I've my picks down to the BQEYZ BQ3, TRN V90 and CCA C12. Is there a clear winner between the 3 of them?


If you're looking for a bassy hybrid the V90 is the one you want.


----------



## TheoS53

MonoJon said:


> Thinking of picking up the Blon BL-03 and Tin HiFi T2 on 11/11. What replacement cables and tips are recommended for these? Can they benefit from a balanced cable if I'm using them with a balanced source?
> 
> I know this has been discussed elsewhere in this and other threads, but I'm hoping for a quick summary or consensus opinion about what offers the "best" upgrade for these. Thanks!
> 
> - Jon



I personally wouldn't bother with the T2. Thus far, the best bang-for-buck I've heard is the upcoming T4 which will be released and go on sale on 11-11 at 9:00 EST. Usual retail pricing will be $109, but for the 11-11 sale Linsoul will be selling it for $79.


----------



## pufftissue

Hi guys, never quite sure how to approach a massive thread like this. I know the answer is in here somewhere, but after 1386 pages, I am hoping to know what the community consensus say top 5 chifi IEMs under $100 are as of November 2019. That seems manageable to me to choose.  

Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

pufftissue said:


> Hi guys, never quite sure how to approach a massive thread like this. I know the answer is in here somewhere, but after 1386 pages, I am hoping to know what the community consensus say top 5 chifi IEMs under $100 are as of November 2019. That seems manageable to me to choose.
> 
> Thanks!



Music is subjective and we all have different tastes in sound signature and different music genres we listen to. So it's quite hard to generalize what is the best. I feel that different IEMs do a better job at certain genres/aspects than others.

But if i would give my humble opinion:

1) For neutral sound - Tin Hifi T2
2) For great timbre/tonality - BLON BL-03 (caveat: have to change eartips +/- cable)
3) For V shaped/details/instrument separation and clarity - TRN V90/KZ ZSX/CCA C12
4) For analytical sound - can consider CCA C16
5) For interchangable filters for different sound signature - Toneking ninetails
6) For bassheads - TFZ no. 3/Semkarch SKC CNT1 with black filters/TFZ T2 galaxy/TRN IM2
7) Midcentric (boosted mids) - Hisenior B5+
8) Soundstage - can consider ****

I'm sure others will have their opinions too, YMMV


----------



## FcConstruct

Hi everyone! I'm new to the HeadFi scene but here's a review of the Tin HiFi T4. I've written a few other reviews on reddit before but I thought that you guys might be interested in this as well.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/reviews


----------



## TheoS53

FcConstruct said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the HeadFi scene but here's a review of the Tin HiFi T4. I've written a few other reviews on reddit before but I thought that you guys might be interested in this as well.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/reviews



Nicely done, I agree with basically everything you said including your impressions of its sound character. My written and video reviews will go live when the T4 is launched tomorrow


----------



## CanuckFi

Decided upon the T2's for 11.11! Which cable is the go-to along with it? many reviewers say the stock one is subpar. Finally, are the stock tips good or should i get some spinfits


----------



## Vrač

Any links for the T4? I've seen a suggestion for the Hisenior B5+ as being mid-centric, any AE links for that would be appreciated before 11:11


----------



## TheoS53

Vrač said:


> Any links for the T4? I've seen a suggestion for the Hisenior B5+ as being mid-centric, any AE links for that would be appreciated before 11:11



The page hasn't been published yet, but will go live on 11-11 at 9am EST (GMT-5)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/tin-hifi-t4-in-ear-monitor-earphones


----------



## taygomi

the t4 look pretty much like yersen fen2000.

im looking forward to get the moondrop kxxs or the tinhifi p1. They cost about the same, wich one do you think is better?


----------



## bemymonkey (Nov 10, 2019)

Any suggestions for a cable-down In-Ear up to $50 that sounds a bit like a KZ ZS7 or maybe a CCA C12?

So some sub-bass, treble extension and slightly scooped mids...? I do like the Multi-BA sparkle.


Ideally I would like a C12 that can be easily pulled out of the ear at my work desk when someone needs to ask a question


----------



## FastAndClean

ok my list for tomorrow
1. Blon Cardinal
2. FAAEAL-Hibiscus
3. **** Pro
 lets gooooooooo


----------



## DynamicEars

FastAndClean said:


> ok my list for tomorrow
> 1. Blon Cardinal
> 2. FAAEAL-Hibiscus
> 3. **** Pro
> lets gooooooooo




my list still 0  realy dont know which 1 to get, **** pro most likely yes but they dont have 11.11 discount price so, I'll wait for reviews especially for their timbre and tonality, and mid bass bleed. Waiting for your reviews!


----------



## FastAndClean

ok Cardinal is out of the list, very similar sound to the BL03 but with better fit, i have no fit issues with BL03 so is not wort it for me


----------



## czarodziejnocy

Any chance for an extended review of Hibiscus?


----------



## citral23

I have toneking TO600, Moondrop Nameless and a cable for my Tin T2 in my shopping cart.

I need a "carry everyday in backpack" iem now that I've sold all but the T2 (stays at work) KPE (stays safe) and ZS7 (only for metal).

T4 is launch hype overpriced, imo worth 50$ at most and the hibiscus has no other review than "the sound is surrounding" so the 10€ 11.11 discount looks like a big risk.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 10, 2019)

he saved our souls with proper impressions


czarodziejnocy said:


> Any chance for an extended review of Hibiscus?


----------



## Sopp (Nov 10, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> How is the clarity and resolution, bass texture - decay - weight - punch, soundstage and imaging, separation and detail retrieval? If I was asking too much, just tell us more about your impressions, do they sound in same class or just trying to catch the KXXS but with bad result? Thanks in advance!



KXXS is pretty clean and resolution is nice. Bass is quick and well controlled. In comparison, Hibiscus is less bright and a little bit warmer. Bass is not as fast but definitely not slow. The main difference is the way of presentation. The former has more open feeling and later is closed like surrounded. To be clear, I am using ADI-2 DAC at home. Hibiscus is used less than 15 hours. My impression about KXXS is based on brief listening in the store using SP2000.

When I was in the store using AK SP2000 to drive both, I believed that Hibiscus was close to KXXS overall in sound quality. However, I won't say KXXS and Hibiscus are in the same class because don't wanna create another hype. (Considering that I got Hibiscus for 1/3 of KXXS price, my mind may be affected.) One thing for sure, I do prefer Hibiscus to NX7 that I owned and sold after two months.


----------



## citral23

What you describe makes me think there might be no or very little venting on the hibiscus, one of the selling point is 20db passive noise reduction that also hints at this.


----------



## Slater

As far as the Hibiscus (or any new earphone), don’t stress too much if there are little to no reviews in time and you guys miss the 11.11 sale.

Aliexpress has sales every 1.5 months or so. The next one will be right around the corner, believe me. It’s not like the 11.11 prices are 90% less of all the other sale prices. At the next sale, earphone X will be selling for about the same price as this sale. And Aliexpress has coupons and games to play each sale too.

So I’m taking my time and waiting for a lot more impressions to roll in before I drop $60 on a possible side or even down grade. If that means waiting another month for the next sale, then so be it.

It’s not like I don’t have tons of other gear to listen to, and I certainly don’t need any more stuff to put in the ‘drawer of forgotten audio gear’ lol


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Crap my list has gone from 2 iems to 0 iems to 4 iems to 6 iems and now Im wavering again. I don't really need anything. I am good with what I have. 

So for now I am thinking just TRN T200 TWS. Been waiting on impressions that could save me some money, but a nice lightweight small 1+1 hybrid APTX BT IEM with waterproofing and 7 hour battery for under $30 is hard to refuse. These could be great for yard work. 

Also think I may take a chance on a couple of those resin filled single/double dynamic iems that are all unbranded. There are a couple that are identical to the pai audio but at less then half the price. There is also one that has a Knowles in it for $26. Thats pretty interesting although I have my doubts about it. Still might be worth a shot though. YOLO.


----------



## mbwilson111

bemymonkey said:


> Ideally I would like a C12 that can be easily pulled out of the ear at my work desk when someone needs to ask a question



Many people like earbuds for that purpose.  There should be some good recommendations in the Earbuds Round-up thread... or someone in here might have a suggestion.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Also think I may take a chance on a couple of those resin filled single/double dynamic iems that are all unbranded.
> 
> Thats pretty interesting although I have my doubts about it. Still might be worth a shot though. YOLO.



I’ve been eyeing those myself. There’s a transparent green one that has been calling my name like a siren to rocky shores lol




But like you, I’m hesitant whether or not they’re any good (and certainly skeptical of the ‘Knowles’ claim).

I’ve been burned before by buying solely based on a sexy shell, only to receive a garbage driver with tuning done by an apparently deaf person. Luckily, I was able to reuse the shell for a multi-BA Knowles transplant, but in the case of the solid resin shells that’s impossible.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> I’ve been eyeing those myself. There’s a transparent green one that has been calling my name like a siren to rocky shores lol
> 
> 
> 
> But like you, I’m hesitant whether or not they’re any good (and certainly skeptical of the ‘Knowles’ claim).


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html

The green is in my cart. 

Heres the Knowles 1+1 It clearly shows a Knowles driver but its placement seems weird to me and I don't know that number. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33010070788.html


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html
> 
> The green is in my cart.
> 
> ...



FYI, Tiandirenhe is the same brand of the ‘turd’ I spoke of above (the
Tiandirenhe TD08).

Maybe my TD08 was an isolated case. But ever since then I have been extremely skeptical of the Tiandirenhe brand (not the seller but the actual brand).

Anyone with a bottle of glue can DIY some drivers in a shell. Competent *tuning*, however, is a completely different story.

That’s actually why I’ve started building my own headphones and earphones in the last year.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Nov 10, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013500839.html
> 
> The green is in my cart.
> 
> ...



I had my eye on the yellow ones for a long time.  @HungryPanda has the green since last summer.  I changed my mind about getting them when he said they might be too bright for me (I think he said that)... maybe wait for him to chime in...he is away at work for the weekend.   I remember being envious of how beautiful they looked.

Not much difference with the 11:11 price... I wonder what he paid in July.


----------



## cqtek

Slater said:


> Can you elaborate a bit?



I've asked them to review, I suppose they'll be home in two weeks. I hope they're as good as I've read around here. I think there will be good competition with the Auglamour T100, which are already in the burning process.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> Heres the Knowles 1+1 It clearly shows a Knowles driver but its placement seems weird to me and I don't know that number.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33010070788.html



BTW, I hope you like rolled off treble, as that Knowles driver is a midrange driver.



ED-26784 also seems to be an old Knowles model (that has since been superseded), as the only bare drivers I can find are pulls from used earphones (or possibly used hearing aides). No thanks.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

I have found PAI DR2 clones in the following shops. Price for earphones without cable:

Fangcao Garden Store. 19,36€ + 1,46 for shipping through Ali Standard. 16 Ohm and 109 dB. It's the shop with more orders.
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3296...7.0&pvid=cf37a4ff-e7c8-4667-ac2f-70785e936322

Highlight Global Store. 17,29€ + Free Shipping through Ali Standard. 24 Ohm and 106 dB. It's the second with more orders (more than 100) and the cheapest. No option for blue and red shells combined.
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3301...7.0&pvid=cf37a4ff-e7c8-4667-ac2f-70785e936322

Tiandirenhe Sales Store. 18,98€ + Free Shipping through Ali Standard. No data about impedance and sensibility.
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/33059520378.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.15.427274e8HH0pcr

FDBRO Official Store. 18,11€ + Free Shipping through Ali Standard. 16 Ohm and 109 dB.
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3301...7.0&pvid=5d9ae8be-6faf-472e-ae06-0c004d37a00f

I have included, where available, data about impedance and sensibility, because the original PAI DR2 (data available at Penon) has only 8 Ohm and 125 dB, that is very different from the specs of the clones, where the ones at Fangcao and FDBRO are bot 16 and 109, whereas Highlight has 24 and 106. Anyway, the driver looks the same in all of them (same OEM, at last)


----------



## yorosello

HombreCangrejo said:


> I have found PAI DR2 clones in the following shops. Price for earphones without cable:
> 
> Fangcao Garden Store. 19,36€ + 1,46 for shipping through Ali Standard. 16 Ohm and 109 dB. It's the shop with more orders.
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3296...7.0&pvid=cf37a4ff-e7c8-4667-ac2f-70785e936322
> ...



I don't think the impedance of the DR2 is 8 Ohm. I believe it was 32 Ohm. You can see the specs on one of the review here


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Slater said:


> BTW, I hope you like rolled off treble, as that Knowles driver is a midrange driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ED-26784 also seems to be an old Knowles model (that has since been superseded), as the only bare drivers I can find are pulls from used earphones (or possibly used hearing aides). No thanks.


I cant imagine that sounds good. it also looks cheaply built. 

Off the list.


----------



## cqtek (Nov 10, 2019)

Cameradaknow said:


> This 11/11 seemed like a good time for me to get into Chi-Fi IEMs and experiment a bit with budget offerings.
> 
> I'll be getting the much hyped Blon Bl-03 as a DD but I'm also looking to complement it with a bassier Hybrid that will be more suitable for electronic music etc.
> 
> Right now I've my picks down to the BQEYZ BQ3, TRN V90 and CCA C12. Is there a clear winner between the 3 of them?



If you're considering bassy IEMs, you might consider the new Auglamour T100. They're just not hybrids.



In hybrids, somewhat less bassy , more balanced, I consider the BQEYZ K1.



And why not the NiceHCK DB3? Could be an economical alternative.


----------



## theresanarc

Any good silicone tips going on sale for 11.11? Especially double-flanged ones?


----------



## JahSia

Hey peeps,
I've been looking for an alternative for the M6 pro 2nd gens since 11.11 is coming up. Do you think that the **** pros (based on the performance of the dt6s i guess) or the bl03s would match them well performance-wise? I'm mostly listening to ambient rnb, some funk and such. So not a lot of classical/rock.
Would be happy for any input


----------



## westsenkovec

Does someone have some tips and tricks on how to get the best deals tomorrow?
Maybee how and when to exchange the alie coins and how to stack coupons.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

westsenkovec said:


> Does someone have some tips and tricks on how to get the best deals tomorrow?
> Maybee how and when to exchange the alie coins and how to stack coupons.



Here’s a few tips that may be helpful:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3255#post-15299423

Here’s another example of ‘coupon stacking’:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...the-first-post.692119/page-1939#post-15299925


----------



## westsenkovec

Slater said:


> Here’s a few tips that may be helpful:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3255#post-15299423
> 
> ...



Thanks!

I go to buy the AliExpress select coupon $12 and it says "Exchange 100 coins for 6 US $2.00 coupon". What? Does that mean that I'll get only $2 off?
I have a few of those.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

westsenkovec said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I go to buy the AliExpress select coupon $12 and it says "Exchange 100 coins for 6 US $2.00 coupon". What? Does that mean that I'll get only $2 off?
> I have a few of those.



Those are select coupons. To use them, look for specific sellers that have this:




Click it and you’ll see the specific details:



So in this example, if you buy something from this specific store over $150, you can use (4)*$2 Select coupons, and it will deduct $8 off the total sale price.

Select coupons are set by each seller. Some don’t allow them, other do. Some require $65 minimum purchase, others more or less. Some allow $6 or $8 maximum worth of Select coupons, others $2 max. You just have to look.

What I do is find something that I want to buy, for example a Kanas KXXS. Then I look at all of the sellers selling it. I compare all their sale prices. Then I check each one and see who offers seller coupons. Then I check each one and see who offers Store coupons. I may find seller #1 who is selling it for $172, offers a $6 store coupon, but doesn’t allow select coupons. And I may find a seller #2 that has it for $179 and offers $8 in Select coupons and $8 in a store coupon. So even though the $179 seller #2 is initially more, I will get it from #2 cheapest after all of the coupons are applied.

Make sense?


----------



## westsenkovec

Yeah, thanks. 
I'm just used to those sales where coupons and sales can't be combined


----------



## lgcubana

Slater said:


> Those are select coupons. To use them, look for specific sellers that have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To quote one of the greatest minds of the 20th century, “I’m trying to think, but nothing’s happening”

Curly Howard


----------



## Slater

westsenkovec said:


> Yeah, thanks.
> I'm just used to those sales where coupons and sales can't be combined



You have just try it multiple ways. 

Sometimes Aliexpress limits it so you can use store and select coupons, or store and Aliexpress coupons, but not all 3. Other times they do. Or maybe it’s the sellers that control that. I’m not really sure. I just handle each 1-2 items in my cart as 1 individual purchase, and try and use coupon-fu to maximize that specific purchase. Then when that’s done, I move onto the next few items. Slowly, I work my way though my cart, maximizing savings by utilizing as many coupons as possible.

Like when you have multiple coupons for a physical store, and it says “1 coupon per person per visit” or something similar.

If I have 2 different coupons and I want 2 different items, I will buy 1 item with 1 coupon, walk out and put my purchase in my car. Then I’ll walk back in, and buy the 2nd item with the 2nd coupon.

Aliexpress allows basically the same thing, except virtually.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> To quote one of the greatest minds of the 20th century, “I’m trying to think, but nothing’s happening”
> 
> Curly Howard



Nyuk nyuk nyuk


----------



## westsenkovec

Slater said:


> You have just try it multiple ways.
> 
> Sometimes Aliexpress limits it so you can use store and select coupons, or store and Aliexpress coupons, but not all 3. Other times they do. Or maybe it’s the sellers that control that. I’m not really sure. I just handle each 1-2 items in my cart as 1 individual purchase, and try and use coupon-fu to maximize that specific purchase. Then when that’s done, I move onto the next few items. Slowly, I work my way though my cart, maximizing savings by utilizing as many coupons as possible.
> 
> ...



I understand. I said I'm not used to it because other sites don't let you combine disscounts.
For instance, I have gearbest points that I never use because it's cheaper to wait for a sale and you can't use points with items on sale.


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2019)

westsenkovec said:


> I understand. I said I'm not used to it because other sites don't let you combine disscounts.
> For instance, I have gearbest points that I never use because it's cheaper to wait for a sale and you can't use points with items on sale.



Yeah, Gearbest has gone down the crapper since about 3 years ago.

Basically, once they went from direct sales to a “3rd party marketplace”. I haven’t shopped there in years, and used to spend thousands per year.

They teased you with HUGE coupons, but never let you use them because everything is always on “sale”. I don’t think I’ve ever once used an actual coupon at Gearbest.

And points were useful, but they limited you to only using a small number of them each purchase. It’s like if you had a “$10 off a steak dinner” coupon at a steakhouse, but they only allowed you to use $1 of the coupon at a time (and go a total of 10 visits ie 10 steak dinners). That’s not a $10 coupon, that’s a $1 coupon.


----------



## piji

My wallet is telling me to just get the BL-03s to start but the animu Hibiscus calls to me... Good thing they don't have anime girls on the ear pieces or I might drop some serious cash. The collector part of me wants to jump in and buy like 3 IEMs without hearing any, like a crazy person. Maybe a good compromise would be BL-03 and a more bass heavy alternative for comparison's sake.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

But...but...Hibiscus-chan kawaii desu! You must get animu waifu number 1 subarashii! LOL.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 10, 2019)

Slater said:


> As far as the Hibiscus (or any new earphone), don’t stress too much if there are little to no reviews in time and you guys miss the 11.11 sale.
> 
> Aliexpress has sales every 1.5 months or so. The next one will be right around the corner, believe me. It’s not like the 11.11 prices are 90% less of all the other sale prices. At the next sale, earphone X will be selling for about the same price as this sale. And Aliexpress has coupons and games to play each sale too.
> 
> ...



I'm sad to say but for the budget CHIFI, this 11/11 sale is not as good as previous years' in terms of the discounts.
Yeah good to wait for the next sale as these audio gear generally depreciate in price from launch, so if u ain't in a hurry, they will be cheaper later. Anyway, the next hype train is always around the corner, and what u buy now may end up being obsolete weeks later (case in point NX7 -> NX7 Pro).




HombreCangrejo said:


> I have found PAI DR2 clones in the following shops. Price for earphones without cable:
> 
> Fangcao Garden Store. 19,36€ + 1,46 for shipping through Ali Standard. 16 Ohm and 109 dB. It's the shop with more orders.
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3296...7.0&pvid=cf37a4ff-e7c8-4667-ac2f-70785e936322
> ...



If I'm not wrong, the PAI DR2 is also identical in sound to the Hill Audio Altair RA IEM.
The above links are probably OEM made by another company, not surprising in the CHIFI industry. Bigger players like KZ routinely make OEMs for smaller ones (like Tripowin), since the shells and drivers are already on hand, they just cobble the IEM together and put a different logo on it.




Vrač said:


> Any links for the T4? I've seen a suggestion for the Hisenior B5+ as being mid-centric, any AE links for that would be appreciated before 11:11



Hisenior B5+ link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799766077.html


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> 'm sad to say but for the budget CHIFI, this 11/11 sale is not as good as previous years' in terms of the discounts.
> Yeah good to wait for the next sale as these audio gear generally depreciate in price from launch, so if u ain't in a hurry, they will be cheaper later. Anyway, the next hype train is always around the corner, and what u buy now may end up being obsolete weeks later (case in point NX7 -> NX7 Pro).



A few small things that I wanted were either not discounted at all for 11:11 or only reduced by a few pennies, so I ordered them over the past few days.  I will try to buy a few cables after the sale starts as they have more of a discount.

I have to admit I am tempted by the NX7 Pro.  I know it has something to do with the total package.  The faceplates, the filters, the gorgeous cable and the case.  My husband already  has the regular NX7 and loves it.   We will be able to compare... or he can.  I hate comparing.  I would rather listen to my music.


----------



## piji

Considering I missed the bulk of the coupons and the sale prices aren't amazing I've pretty much settled on the BLON BL-03, cable to go with (haven't nailed down what one but probably straight ends so that I can use them as a straight down pair even if/when I get a set I like better later), and a bunch of different tip types and sizes to facilitate future tip rolling. Then wait for reviews & future sales for anything else, like Hibiscus.

So with the list almost done I can stop clogging up this thread with my questions... after one more:
Has anyone seen any must have deals for 11.11 for a newcomer that would compliment the BL-03s with a different sound signature? Or am I pretty much good to grab these now and then wait? Genres are primarily electronic synth wavy stuff and J-Rock (often female vocals).


----------



## baskingshark

piji said:


> Considering I missed the bulk of the coupons and the sale prices aren't amazing I've pretty much settled on the BLON BL-03, cable to go with (haven't nailed down what one but probably straight ends so that I can use them as a straight down pair even if/when I get a set I like better later), and a bunch of different tip types and sizes to facilitate future tip rolling. Then wait for reviews & future sales for anything else, like Hibiscus.
> 
> So with the list almost done I can stop clogging up this thread with my questions... after one more:
> Has anyone seen any must have deals for 11.11 for a newcomer that would compliment the BL-03s with a different sound signature? Or am I pretty much good to grab these now and then wait? Genres are primarily electronic synth wavy stuff and J-Rock (often female vocals).



IMHO BLON BL-03 is not the best option for electronic synth, especially if there is lots of complex instrumentation and fast riffs. It loses out in these areas compared to some hybrids/dedicated multi BA sets.
The BLON is more analogue sounding and excels at timbre and tonality for acoustic instruments and slower genres. It will do well in stuff like jazz, classical, acoustic, vocals.

U can consider the **** (triple hybrid driver) for rock and EDM. It has great soundstage, clarity, details and instrument separation. Great subbass extension too. Retails $16 USD during sale now, worn cable down. It is a bit lacking in timbre for acoustic instruments, but it will do well for rock and EDM IMO, and will be a great complimentary sound to the BLON.
There's an upgraded version called the **** Pro that just released, it has an extra BA driver, and is almost double the price. Nobody has a set yet to give a review though.


----------



## piji

baskingshark said:


> IMHO BLON BL-03 is not the best option for electronic synth, especially if there is lots of complex instrumentation and fast riffs. It loses out in these areas compared to some hybrids/dedicated multi BA sets.
> The BLON is more analogue sounding and excels at timbre and tonality for acoustic instruments and slower genres. It will do well in stuff like jazz, classical, acoustic, vocals.
> 
> U can consider the **** (triple hybrid driver) for rock and EDM. It has great soundstage, clarity, details and instrument separation. Great subbass extension too. Retails $16 USD during sale now, worn cable down. It is a bit lacking in timbre for acoustic instruments, but it will do well for rock and EDM IMO, and will be a great complimentary sound to the BLON.
> There's an upgraded version called the **** Pro that just released, it has an extra BA driver, and is almost double the price. Nobody has a set yet to give a review though.



Ah ok, BL-03 excels at genres I'm not listening to often. Would you say it would at least be good with an album like this? I admit I do kind of want to buy in anyway just because of hype, and the price isn't that much even considering cost of cable which might not get used for anything else (not sure how common 2 pin is). 
Assuming the **** Pro is similar enough to the original to be good for my genres, even at double the price it looks very attractive to me.


----------



## lgcubana

Linsoul has the Semkarch SKC-CNT1 for $39 USD, free shipping
https://www.linsoul.com/products/semkarch?_pos=1&_sid=c1f301ffd&_ss=r


----------



## baskingshark

piji said:


> Ah ok, BL-03 excels at genres I'm not listening to often. Would you say it would at least be good with an album like this? I admit I do kind of want to buy in anyway just because of hype, and the price isn't that much even considering cost of cable which might not get used for anything else (not sure how common 2 pin is).
> Assuming the **** Pro is similar enough to the original to be good for my genres, even at double the price it looks very attractive to me.



Just my 2 cents, I play in a band every few weeks so from briefly listening to your track, it is quite a technical piece with the drummer doing lots of ghost notes and technical stuff and some complex instrumentation going on elsewhere. IMHO, the BLON will be a bit muddy with it, it may struggle to keep up with the music during multiple instrumentation and some micro details may be lost.
I do think the BLON is not the best option for it. 

For tracks like this, u can consider some multi BA/hybrids like the ****, KZ ZSX, TRN V90, CCA C12. They'll probably fair better for instrument separation, details and clarity, though they may not be as tonally correct or have as good timbre.


----------



## genck

lgcubana said:


> Linsoul has the Semkarch SKC-CNT1 for $39 USD, free shipping
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/semkarch?_pos=1&_sid=c1f301ffd&_ss=r


Cool, they are definitely worth that price.


----------



## yorosello

piji said:


> Ah ok, BL-03 excels at genres I'm not listening to often. Would you say it would at least be good with an album like this? I admit I do kind of want to buy in anyway just because of hype, and the price isn't that much even considering cost of cable which might not get used for anything else (not sure how common 2 pin is).
> Assuming the **** Pro is similar enough to the original to be good for my genres, even at double the price it looks very attractive to me.



Maybe you can try the TFZ T2 galaxy


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 10, 2019)

God **** pros really look awful from these pictures lol.... reminds me of the Sony ex650 I have that's covered in rust


----------



## yorosello

harry501501 said:


> God **** pros really look awful from these pictures lol.... reminds me of the Sony ex650 I have that's covered in rust


That do looks like those cheap iems tho. Even though now even cheap IEM also still look very good now.


----------



## harry501501

yorosello said:


> That do looks like those cheap iems tho. Even though now even cheap IEM also still look very good now.



Still gonna buy them tho


----------



## DynamicEars

harry501501 said:


> God **** pros really look awful from these pictures lol.... reminds me of the Sony ex650 I have that's covered in rust



Couldnt agree more the retro looks they are chasing made like the IEM founded from junkyard, like rusty old steampunk piece. The newer black one looks the best for me (the black option came a bit late to the party)


----------



## harry501501

DynamicEars said:


> Couldnt agree more the retro looks they are chasing made like the IEM founded from junkyard, like rusty old steampunk piece. The newer black one looks the best for me (the black option came a bit late to the party)



Look like an old fashioned hair dryer


----------



## chinmie

DynamicEars said:


> Couldnt agree more the retro looks they are chasing made like the IEM founded from junkyard, like rusty old steampunk piece. The newer black one looks the best for me (the black option came a bit late to the party)



They (and the TRN v90 to some extend) looks like it's coming out of 50's sci-fis... reminds  me of those Fallout games too


----------



## harry501501

I see one store has the BQEYZ BQ3 going for £35 instead of £45. Not a huge saving but it's one hell of an IEM the BQ3. Easily in the top 5 earphones from my collection. looks great, sounds great

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52


----------



## michaelv

Sorry to trouble you guys.
I'm thinking of getting the blon-03
Can you recommend silver or copper cables? 
Do you have a link for compatible cables?


----------



## DynamicEars

harry501501 said:


> I see one store has the BQEYZ BQ3 going for £35 instead of £45. Not a huge saving but it's one hell of an IEM the BQ3. Easily in the top 5 earphones from my collection. looks great, sounds great
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52



Bqezy always make great IEMs, their new Spring 1 also does sound great. Too bad they are not so popular in chifi world


----------



## alvinlim2010

Any thoughts on whether the toneking ninetails would be a good buy at the 11:11?


----------



## baskingshark

alvinlim2010 said:


> Any thoughts on whether the toneking ninetails would be a good buy at the 11:11?



I wrote a small amateur review on it if u are interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews#review-22421

The good thing is u can tune it to 9 different sound signatures with the front/back filters, so u can say u are getting more than one IEM with this purchase.


----------



## alvinlim2010

baskingshark said:


> I wrote a small amateur review on it if u are interested: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/toneking-nine-tail.22673/reviews#review-22421
> 
> The good thing is u can tune it to 9 different sound signatures with the front/back filters, so u can say u are getting more than one IEM with this purchase.


Thanks! I think I have too many IEMs and got to curb it somehow...I will go for the LZ A6 mini instead!


----------



## baskingshark

alvinlim2010 said:


> Thanks! I think I have too many IEMs and got to curb it somehow...I will go for the LZ A6 mini instead!



Yeah the A6 mini is also tunable, it is cheaper on taobao though. I seen it @ $56ish USD there compared to > $100 USD on AE. Though taobao support is quite iffy and u need to talk to them in Chinese.


----------



## FcConstruct

citral23 said:


> T4 is launch hype overpriced, imo worth 50$ at most.



What makes you think this? I own the BLON BL-03, KZ ZSX and ZS10 Pro, TRN V90, Guideray Gr-i, and Tin Audio T2. I can confidently say that the T4 is easily worth double the price of each of these IEMs. The upgrade in sound quality is very substantial, like a full plateau above.


----------



## SeoulParty

chinmie said:


> even with snug seal, the Blon seems to have smaller isolation than other IEMs that i own. i agree with you that the Blon is one of those IEMs that doesn't suffer too much on the mids and treble when it shifted a bit on the ears.



Received my Blon 2 weeks ago and I've been enjoying them as my daily IEM.  It may lack some details, sound separation and sound stage compared to something like my KZ  ZS10 Pro for example, but it's got great tuning and still the best bang for buck IEM you can get under $50 imo. They're just plain fun to use.  But I gotta say their tip nozzle design is annoying as hell.  Still can't find a good ear tip that's long enough and always feels not snug enough.  And yes, they're not the best for use on the bus/train because of this.  At first I thought they  just don't drive as well without an AMP cause I had to jack up my volume compared to my other IEMs, but now I'm thinking the bad fit had lot to do with it.


----------



## ironbrewer (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm probably getting the **** **** PRO and the Blon Bl-03 IEMs and some cables for the 11/11 sale. I just got a Ibasso DX50 for $60 shipped and it makes my Alpha Delta D6 and my TRN V90 sound so much better. I'm a little scared I'm getting sucked in. I need most of my extra money to fund my Paragliding addiction.


----------



## alvinlim2010

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the A6 mini is also tunable, it is cheaper on taobao though. I seen it @ $56ish USD there compared to > $100 USD on AE. Though taobao support is quite iffy and u need to talk to them in Chinese.


yes it is much cheaper on TaoBao, it is direct from the LZ store
Well i can speak chinese and generally should be ok


----------



## citral23

FcConstruct said:


> What makes you think this? I own the BLON BL-03, KZ ZSX and ZS10 Pro, TRN V90, Guideray Gr-i, and Tin Audio T2. I can confidently say that the T4 is easily worth double the price of each of these IEMs. The upgrade in sound quality is very substantial, like a full plateau above.



Oh I have very little doubt about this, but we all have a price for everything don't we. I can already tell I'm not a fan of the stock cable and it's just a single DD in an aluminum housing (with mmcx which isn't my preferred connector). And I see little benefit to the form factor if it can't be weared cable down like the T2.

Otoh I have happily spent 160€ for the KPE but it was thoroughly reviewed already, I'm a bit wary of the "new toy" effect for the T4 and feel no compulsory reason to buy them at 79$ especially when the official 110$ MSRP seems inflated to make it look like a super discount, doubt many would sell at that price.

So I'll happily let 6 months pass and wait for the hype to fade, more reviews to come and the price to settle down like all tins do. 

But I don't think anyone buying them now is making a mistake, at all, it'll likely only go down 15-20$ eventually, not a big deal.

Anyway, setting a google reminder to discuss this in 6 months again


----------



## piji

Falling like $12 short of the $100 minimum for my coupon. I've got the BL-03, **** Pro, two 8 core copper cables from NiceHCK (just 3.5mm for now, no balanced source), a bunch of tips (KZ star, spinfit 100 & 145 in each size which might be a little crazy but how else am I meant to figure out what fits). Any ideas? Could go the regular **** for $18, or perhaps an entirely different pair in the sub $50 range.


----------



## FastAndClean

piji said:


> Falling like $12 short of the $100 minimum for my coupon. I've got the BL-03, **** Pro, two 8 core copper cables from NiceHCK (just 3.5mm for now, no balanced source), a bunch of tips (KZ star, spinfit 100 & 145 in each size which might be a little crazy but how else am I meant to figure out what fits). Any ideas? Could go the regular **** for $18, or perhaps an entirely different pair in the sub $50 range.


you can get the FAAEAL Hibiscus next


----------



## citral23

piji said:


> Falling like $12 short of the $100 minimum for my coupon. I've got the BL-03, **** Pro, two 8 core copper cables from NiceHCK (just 3.5mm for now, no balanced source), a bunch of tips (KZ star, spinfit 100 & 145 in each size which might be a little crazy but how else am I meant to figure out what fits). Any ideas? Could go the regular **** for $18, or perhaps an entirely different pair in the sub $50 range.



You could remove some tips and get a more neutral and agile iem like the Tin T2, or nice earbuds like the BK2. You're also taking quite a risk with the not-yet-reviewed dt6pro imo, half of the ppl hated the **** with passion.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 11, 2019)

Trying to get the tfz monica, $88 dollar at penon but couldn't use any select coupon on it. Sad


----------



## dogucanb

Hi guys,

Anyone has a code for TRN V90? As a trance listener I choose to get TRN, what are your thoughts?


----------



## piji

FastAndClean said:


> you can get the FAAEAL Hibiscus next


Maybe next sale when I have a better idea of what I like in IEMs. 


citral23 said:


> You could remove some tips and get a more neutral and agile iem like the Tin T2, or nice earbuds like the BK2. You're also taking quite a risk with the not-yet-reviewed dt6pro imo, half of the ppl hated the **** with passion.



Was considering the T2, though I wasn't sure if they were different enough to BL03 to get. Might chuck them back in the cart. I realise the **** Pro is a risk, so I was also thinking maybe the TRN V90 instead which has reviews around, per @baskingshark suggestion for a bassier one. They suggested CCA C12 too but I'm having trouble picturing the differences between that and the V90 and I don't think I want both...


----------



## duaned

FastAndClean said:


> you can get the FAAEAL Hibiscus next


Thats my plan! I currently own the Blon-03 and the Shuoer Tape so hopefully I will own the hibiscus in the next day or two!


----------



## citral23 (Nov 11, 2019)

T2 is vastly different, it sounds colder in the mids and highs, and has much, much less bass (plenty for me but not enough for some)

It's bass is much more agile so it's able to keep up with fast tracks much better imo.

You don't seem to know what you want yet, so are bound to trial and error like all of us who don't have the chance to have a chifi store nearby 

I'd say don't rush it, get one good all-rounder, well regarded set (t2 if you think you like more neutral sound, blon if you prefer more bass and a warmer sound, or both, won't have any issue selling either if you dislike them unlike obscure models) and evaluate from there?

In the past there was also the Moondrop Crescent to get a taste of Harman target on the cheap but it's discontinued and I don't think there's a succession yet (blon is more harmanish then not but with even more bass and elevated upper mids, at least that's how they sounded to me)


----------



## piji

citral23 said:


> You don't seem to know what you want yet, so are bound to trial and error like all of us who don't have the chance to have a chifi store nearby



Very much this, haha. At least, if there is I don't know about it. I'm also chronically indecisive: I've been saying I'll upgrade from my M50x for years now and still using 'em.


----------



## Nimweth

Amongst all this 11/11 madness it might be worth while checking this out:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-2038...y+cromo&qid=1573476506&sprefix=Lindy+c&sr=8-1
Throw on a set of large Spiral Dots (the nozzles are very short) and enjoy! £12.99. Insane!


----------



## TheVortex

The Lindy Cromo is decent for the low price they are these days.

My review if anyone is interested


----------



## TheoS53




----------



## blockchainhero

I have the Blon BL-03, KZ ZSX, TIN T2, and TRN V80 in my Aliexpress cart. I’ve been very impressed with the Tennmak Pros, which is my only foray into “Chi-Fi”, thus far. Despite really not needing any more headphones, I’m very tempted to pull the trigger and have a grand shoot-out


----------



## TheVortex

blockchainhero said:


> I have the Blon BL-03, KZ ZSX, TIN T2, and TRN V80 in my Aliexpress cart. I’ve been very impressed with the Tennmak Pros, which is my only foray into “Chi-Fi”, thus far. Despite really not needing any more headphones, I’m very tempted to pull the trigger and have a grand shoot-out



I would cancel the V80 order as the others in your cart are superior. The V80 are very bright and the treble sounds artificial.


----------



## chickenmoon

TheVortex said:


> The Lindy Cromo is decent for the low price they are these days.



No, it is not. Get two Quadbeat 3 instead.


----------



## blockchainhero

TheVortex said:


> I would cancel the V80 order as the others in your cart are superior. The V80 are very bright and the treble sounds artificial.



Fair enough, I don’t recall where I saw it recommended (highly at that) but something seemed off as it as half the price of the others. Thanks.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Amongst all this 11/11 madness it might be worth while checking this out:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-2038...y+cromo&qid=1573476506&sprefix=Lindy+c&sr=8-1
> Throw on a set of large Spiral Dots (the nozzles are very short) and enjoy! £12.99. Insane!



Oh yes, the Lindy is great.  The tip choice will depend on your ears.  I certainly would not use a large and I have no Spiral Dots.

I have medium Auvios on mine... which I think @Slater has called the poor man's Spiral Dots.


----------



## TheVortex

chickenmoon said:


> No, it is not. Get two Quadbeat 3 instead.



I have never heard of that model.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Oh yes, the Lindy is great.  The tip choice will depend on your ears.  I certainly would not use a large and I have no Spiral Dots.
> 
> I have medium Auvios on mine... which I think @Slater has called the poor man's Spiral Dots.


I have large ear canals so need the large size, but yes, wide bore tips are the way to go. For those who have not heard it, the Lindy has a massive soundstage and a warm/neutral tuning with a gently rolled off treble. It is really musical and draws you in.


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 11, 2019)

TheVortex said:


> I have never heard of that model.



Very nice warmish tonality, lovely harmanish curve without any peaks. I remember I bought a pair around the time the KZ ZST came out which I also bought. Soon afterwards I bought another 6 or 7 Quadbeat 3 and never got another KZ since.


----------



## audionab

this 11.11 sale is not that great ended up ordering nothing from it but i found spiral dots on penon audio store ordered 3 pairs for 10 bucks.
finally i will have some decent pair of tips for my small iems collection


----------



## yorosello

audionab said:


> this 11.11 sale is not that great ended up ordering nothing from it but i found spiral dots on penon audio store ordered 3 pairs for 10 bucks.
> finally i will have some decent pair of tips for my small iems collection


Same thing happened to me. I ended up ordering a pair of cable & a nice looking tfz earphone box


----------



## chickenmoon

I bought an Ourart Wine, from Penon, first time Penon had 11/11 discounts if I am not mistaken and first time the Wine got a discount at all. It's supposed to be similar sounding to the TFZ No3 and has a (perhaps unique)  composite Titanium/Beryllium diaphragm.


----------



## piji

Ended up blowing out my budget and sucked into the T4 hype, woops... Got the 2 pairs combo. Now gotta figure out what to do with that Linsoul credit, lol.


----------



## stryed

Ordered the cca c12, blob bl03, another **** (i like the volume control), 2 cables (8 core ****).... sigh!


----------



## piji

stryed said:


> Ordered the cca c12, blob bl03, another **** (i like the volume control), 2 cables (8 core ****).... sigh!


That was exactly my cart on ali moments before I got sucked into the T4. Hit the checkout and got a payment error, sighed... Said I'd come back to it in a few hours... Then saw the T4 Indiegogo page go up.

 C12 still interests me especially, sucks that it's not on Linsoul to put that credit to good use. Leaving all this stuff on my wishlist though, thinking I'll get to grips with the T4 and then give it all another look with a new perspective.


----------



## durwood (Nov 11, 2019)

blockchainhero said:


> I have the Blon BL-03, KZ ZSX, TIN T2, and TRN V80 in my Aliexpress cart. I’ve been very impressed with the Tennmak Pros, which is my only foray into “Chi-Fi”, thus far. Despite really not needing any more headphones, I’m very tempted to pull the trigger and have a grand shoot-out





TheVortex said:


> I would cancel the V80 order as the others in your cart are superior. The V80 are very bright and the treble sounds artificial.



If you wanted a TRN model, the V90 is superior to the V80. The treble issues from the V80 are corrected and the build and fit are great as well. We have several reviews on the blog in my signature, the ZSX is quite large in comparison to the V90 as shown in my review.


----------



## HungryPanda

I jumped on the Faaeal Hibiscus in red


----------



## oneula

picked up the  Semkarch SKC-CNT1 ($39.99/$99.99), NCKHCK DB3 ($16.61/$22.93), 3 16 core silver cables ($13.64/$28.93), 2 more Zishan Z3 AK4493s ($43.17/$73.17) and 4 more Walnut V2s ($23.80/$34). The two new FAAEALs the Hibiscus and Datura Pro I ordered earlier and are on the way. Almost picked up one of the TRN V90 ($34.30/$$68.57), CCA C12 ($31.94/$54.13), TFZ T2 ($49.56/$56) but they seem bass heavy. Looked at some BQEYZ IEMs and could not bite the bullet on the Audiosense T800 ($283/$298) although I looked hard at the T180 ($38.95/$41) but decided no, since I have the Comets. The Turandot ($194.66/$243.33) , Ninetails ($79.27/$139.89) and K600s ($88.69/$169.65) looked tempting with the significant discounts but I already have the new Venture Electronics Sun design coming so I'll wait. I bought the Semkarch because it has a long tube and I have been having significant seating/seal issues with my BLON 03s. Almost bit on the ZIKU HD X10 at ($45.63/$78.67) but since I have the X09 I opted out. The cheap DAPs are all Xmas presents to go along with any IEM/earbud I recently purchased and decide not to keep. The hard part has been in finding a match.


----------



## MonoJon

TheoS53 said:


> I personally wouldn't bother with the T2. Thus far, the best bang-for-buck I've heard is the upcoming T4 which will be released and go on sale on 11-11 at 9:00 EST. Usual retail pricing will be $109, but for the 11-11 sale Linsoul will be selling it for $79.



Thanks @TheoS53 the early reviews of the T4 are promising, so I ordered it. I also want to get the T2 an the BLON BL-03, and maybe something like the V90 for electronic, or something with really great isolation for subway commutes and plane trips (looking for suggestions)

I would also really appreciate suggestions on replacement cables for the T4, T2, and BL-03, and confirmation of these can support balanced signal. - cables that I can get on discount today 11/11. I would also appreciate suggestions for foot tips for these IEMs that are on discount today. Thank you!

- Jon


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2019)

After so many deliberations, I chucked out of Hibiscus and went for T2 @$28 and **** Pro is already in my country so I should get them by Friday or early next week. Also, played a punt on Tronsmart spunky beat TWS. It was a fairly pleasant 11.11 except Hisenior cancelling my N3+ order for missing processing time. Sigh.

Hibiscus is now on my list for January sale or Anniversary sale provided impressions are good. Also, Elf King or Diamond whatever it will be called is also something worth monitoring.

Although ny current lineup of IEMs makes me feel content but it's always before next hype train or sale starts. Lol


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 11, 2019)

MonoJon said:


> Thanks @TheoS53 the early reviews of the T4 are promising, so I ordered it. I also want to get the T2 an the BLON BL-03, and maybe something like the V90 for electronic, or something with really great isolation for subway commutes and plane trips (looking for suggestions)
> 
> I would also really appreciate suggestions on replacement cables for the T4, T2, and BL-03, and confirmation of these can support balanced signal. - cables that I can get on discount today 11/11. I would also appreciate suggestions for foot tips for these IEMs that are on discount today. Thank you!
> 
> - Jon



I use the Blon 03 with a balanced cable on the FiiO M9 and an iBasso DX160. They do sound really special,  but I use them on my Samsung Exynos S9+ and they sound good too.  But the extra power on the DX160 (which has Bluetooth problems)  lifts them. If you are lucky you'll get a good pair and understand the hype. Sorry...if you have the dosh the INR Audio C16 cable at Penon is something.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

So far I pulled the trigger on TRN T200 TWS and TRN BA5. Got both for $65. 
Hopefully they are good.  

Still considering some things.  Pai audio dt2 for $30 is tempting. The numerous clones using they same shells are 16-17ish. Not sure if it's worth the extra to get a known product  or pay less and see if they are the same.


----------



## citral23

Looks like competition will be fierce for single DDs with the T4, Diamond, Hibiscus etc. 

Holding that for now as I don't see the point rushing it instead of waiting for the dust to settle and winners to emerge.

Got a TO600, Nameless, new TRN BA5 and 2 cables, feeling both good and a bit dirty going 20% over budget, it's like after eating a burger when you feel both satiated and junkfooded.


----------



## MonoJon

Noticing that the BLON BL03, Tin T2 and IEM cables in my AE cart are from a seller banned on these forums. Any suggestions as to AE sellers to buy from? Thx


----------



## DBaldock9

MonoJon said:


> Noticing that the BLON BL03, Tin T2 and IEM cables in my AE cart are from a seller banned on these forums. Any suggestions as to AE sellers to buy from? Thx



There's nothing saying that we can't buy from them, it's just that we can't mention them here.


----------



## stryed

piji said:


> That was exactly my cart on ali moments before I got sucked into the T4. Hit the checkout and got a payment error, sighed... Said I'd come back to it in a few hours... Then saw the T4 Indiegogo page go up.
> 
> C12 still interests me especially, sucks that it's not on Linsoul to put that credit to good use. Leaving all this stuff on my wishlist though, thinking I'll get to grips with the T4 and then give it all another look with a new perspective.



It crossed my mind as well as it'd go with the IT01 perfectly. But it is a bit too early for me...Anyway It's a good deal the T4, as Tin audio does not decrease in price as much as CCA/KZ!


----------



## mbwilson111

MonoJon said:


> Noticing that the BLON BL03, Tin T2 and IEM cables in my AE cart are from a seller banned on these forums. Any suggestions as to AE sellers to buy from? Thx





DBaldock9 said:


> There's nothing saying that we can't buy from them, it's just that we can't mention them here.



..and nothing saying that we as consumers have had any problems.  

Who do you think introduced the Blon to us? LOL


----------



## lgcubana

piji said:


> Ended up blowing out my budget and sucked into the T4 hype, woops... Got the 2 pairs combo. Now gotta figure out what to do with that Linsoul credit, lol.


Have you already received the Linsoul credit ?
I ask, because I would want to use the credit during their current sale for either:

Semkarch SKC-CNT1 ($10 USD less than their posting on Amazon U.S.)
https://www.linsoul.com/products/semkarch

PowerDac V2 (on sale)
https://www.linsoul.com/products/powerdac-v2-e1da?_pos=1&_sid=61988ae40&_ss=r


----------



## piji

lgcubana said:


> Have you already received the Linsoul credit ?
> I ask, because I would want to use the credit during their current sale for either:
> 
> Semkarch SKC-CNT1 ($10 USD less than their posting on Amazon U.S.)
> ...



I have, although there's some confusion as to whether those who bought two of the T4s are meant to receive two codes or not. I've received only one so far, which I'm fine with because I'm still undecided on what to use it for.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> Haven't heard the Turandot, but some folks in the Audiosense thread say the T800 can hit 80 - 90% sound quality of a Campfire Andromeda. Can't say for sure, as I haven't heard the latter, but the T800 does blow my multi driver Westones out of the water, and at a cheaper pricing to boot.
> 
> We can discuss this further in the Audiosense thread as this is a sub $100 thread, but it's my endgame all BA set and now I'm only in the market for DD IEMs since getting the T800.
> The T800 has great instrument separation, clarity, details, soundstage and isolation. U shaped, subbass extends very low and of good quantity (for a pure BA bass). It is a bit bright, so not the best option for treble sensitive folks, but the treble can be tamed with knowles filters, eartip changes or even cable change.



I almost bought a Ninetails today - it was at $85 on LuckLZ, and had a V90 in the cart, so could have gotten a $4 discount.

I already have the CNT-1, so Ninetails might only be a sidegrade. Maybe the money could be put towards the T800.

Do you think that the Ninetails beats the T800 in any categories? I could get a 9T or NiceHCK M6, but maybe it's smarter to just leapfrog them.


----------



## MonoJon (Nov 11, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> Have you already received the Linsoul credit ?
> I ask, because I would want to use the credit during their current sale for either:



I was hoping to as well, but since the Indiegogo order can be canceled until Nov. 28 (based on confirmation email I received), I doubt they will be providing the credit until the cancellation period has expired.

EDIT: Scratch that - I got mine


----------



## oneula

lgcubana said:


> Have you already received the Linsoul credit ?
> I ask, because I would want to use the credit during their current sale for either:
> 
> Semkarch SKC-CNT1 ($10 USD less than their posting on Amazon U.S.)
> ...



Thanks for posting the Linsoul deal on the SemKarch's 
picked those up right away on Linsoul at that price
i'm hoping they fit better than my BLON03s
Vortex Reviews seemed to think they were pretty close in sound
plus they are still on BGGARs top five

I already have the PowerDac V2 and his little brother
They really bring alive the P1s and the Tapes
The USB stick doesn't have any controls but its easier to carry around
I use it with my R3's USB C out


----------



## MonoJon

I got the BLON BL-03 and the Tin T2. I will hold off on replacement cables until I know if the angled cable on the BLON presents a problem for me. I would still like advice, however on any popular tips and tip spacers (O rings) for the BLON BL-03 that can be ordered on the 11/11 sale, or should I wait and order "name brand" spinfits/olives/sprial dots, etc. later? If there are generic Chi-Fi versions of these that I should order today to try out, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## lgcubana

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I almost bought a Ninetails today - it was at $85 on LuckLZ, and had a V90 in the cart, so could have gotten a $4 discount.
> 
> I already have the CNT-1, so Ninetails might only be a sidegrade. Maybe the money could be put towards the T800.
> 
> Do you think that the Ninetails beats the T800 in any categories? I could get a 9T or NiceHCK M6, but maybe it's smarter to just leapfrog them.


Can't say to the T800, but I do have both the  NineTails and the Semkarch CNT1 and I wouldn't categorize the 9T as a side grade. Similar, but unless you find the Semkarch is exactly your sweet spot for the targeted  sound signature, the included filters for the 9T will bring you home.


----------



## normanl

I tried to purchase the Blon bl03 from the banned store from the US at the sale price $26.13 with free shipping, but the final price came up as $28.61. I tried to email them without success. Does anyone know why?


----------



## lgcubana

oneula said:


> Thanks for posting the Linsoul deal on the SemKarch's
> picked those up right away on Linsoul at that price
> i'm hoping they fit better than my BLON03s
> Vortex Reviews seemed to think they were pretty close in sound
> ...


At least for my ears, the Semkarch CNT1 is an easier fit than my 2 pairs of BLONs.

I ended up with two pairs of the BLONs because I'm admittedly weak, when it comes to a good deal and the abundance of hype surrounding them.  My other reason is the need for tip rolling: my left ear will deviate from a medium/large (early morning), to a large, in the evening. So each pair is setup for my indecisive ear.


----------



## MonoJon

normanl said:


> I tried to purchase the Blon bl03 from the banned store from the US at the sale price $26.13 with free shipping, but the final price came up as $28.61. I tried to email them without success. Does anyone know why?



Tax


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> Amongst all this 11/11 madness it might be worth while checking this out:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-2038...y+cromo&qid=1573476506&sprefix=Lindy+c&sr=8-1
> Throw on a set of large Spiral Dots (the nozzles are very short) and enjoy! £12.99. Insane!



They've been £12.99 on Amazon for ages. I paid that months ago snd regularly see them at 12.99 in searches. I love them tho... huge indulgent sound. i also use spiral dots


----------



## harry501501

piji said:


> I have, although there's some confusion as to whether those who bought two of the T4s are meant to receive two codes or not. I've received only one so far, which I'm fine with because I'm still undecided on what to use it for.



hate bein away for so long... didn't even know there was a t4 lol


----------



## Tonymac136

Bought the NiceHck lucky bag and a balanced cable for my BL03. Not much but it'll do.


----------



## harry501501

You got a link to lucky bag?

Anyone got links to any info or reviews of the Hibiscus? or is it too new?


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> They've been £12.99 on Amazon for ages. I paid that months ago snd regularly see them at 12.99 in searches. I love them tho... huge indulgent sound. i also use spiral dots


Yes, that's a good description. Lush and with excellent dynamics.


----------



## Dcell7 (Nov 11, 2019)

harry501501 said:


> You got a link to lucky bag?



LuckLZ :   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000338489155.html
NiceHCK : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html
AK Audio : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355339408.html

Forgot this one : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000353250934.html


----------



## harry501501

Interesting price for Revonext nex202, only £27. I had the dearer 602 and slated them, even having the company agree they were rushed out too soon and sound was poor, FAR too bright and sibilant, peaks all over.

The 202 tho is meant to have a more balanced, warmer presentation. Usually £56 on Amazon UK. I like their earlier models, don't think I can mention them tho, only the newer ones (if wrong, sorry).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=1fcc09c7-36b6-48e7-a750-552ac8bf4ee1

I'm thinking I'll buy these, the **** PRO and perhaps either the LZ A6 Mini which is sitting at a great price or the TRN BA5??!


----------



## ricesteam

Dcell7 said:


> LuckLZ :   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000338489155.html
> NiceHCK : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html
> AK Audio : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355339408.html



What are these? A lottery? A chance to get trash?


----------



## westsenkovec

The sale's going as planned.. .. I won't save any money 
Prices were cheaper a few months ago and I can't use any of the coupons that I saved. Usually it's "you can save $3 if you spend $200 and I'm sub $50 for random things here and there.

I need a 0.75 and 0.78 3.5 mm cable for the Blon 03 and KZ's.
I don't know if I should get the soft ear hook or no and which model.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_52

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32954926911.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.649b3c00K8Uhs9&mp=1

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33028026192.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.649b3c00K8Uhs9&mp=1


----------



## Dcell7

ricesteam said:


> What are these? A lottery? A chance to get trash?



Depending on what you get it may be both or perhaps a treasure


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Dcell7 said:


> LuckLZ :   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000338489155.html
> NiceHCK : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html
> AK Audio : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355339408.html



Hmmm... Seems that this time the shops are cleaning old stocks. Good luck for them, but not with my money.


----------



## beachpea

Nimweth said:


> Amongst all this 11/11 madness it might be worth while checking this out:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-2038...y+cromo&qid=1573476506&sprefix=Lindy+c&sr=8-1
> Throw on a set of large Spiral Dots (the nozzles are very short) and enjoy! £12.99. Insane!



I just ordered a pair from Amazon.UK on your recommendation. Amazon in the USA said they are “No Longer Availble”. My favorite eartips are the Spiral Dots, so that caught my attention, as well. All told, $20, including shipping. Not bad.


----------



## nsjong

I ended up getting the TRN BA5. (Also plan to pick up an ety er2xr)

Is there anything else people would recommend over the 2? Just moving up from a KZ ZSN, comfort has always been a slight issue with it and heard the "wings" help with the fit.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Tonymac136 said:


> Bought the NiceHck lucky bag and a balanced cable for my BL03. Not much but it'll do.



I just bought a bag from nicehck too. Picked " cable a earphone b" as they describe it.

Hope it's better than the 6d lucky bags I got from the sweet shop as a kid.


----------



## trumpethead

normanl said:


> I tried to purchase the Blon bl03 from the banned store from the US at the sale price $26.13 with free shipping, but the final price came up as $28.61. I tried to email them without success. Does anyone know why?



Taxes maybe...


----------



## SoundChoice

Reading this thread on 11/11 is like hearing folks announce their lottery numbers in the hopes they have the winning ticket.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Is there anything flat neutral ish under $70 that's worth taking a look at? 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## harry501501

So, I'm done with my £100 11:11 budget

**** **** Pro (£23)
2 x 16 core cables (£20)
Revonext NEX-202  (£25)
TRN BA5 (£35)


----------



## normanl

How is Blon bl03 compared with LZ A6mini with respect to SQ?  I'm debating which one I should purchase. I mainly listen to classical music.


----------



## Slater

Now I’ve seen it all:


----------



## nraymond

Slater said:


> Now I’ve seen it all:



I bet the frequency response is terrible. 

Might pair well with the Focal Utopia Tournaire though:

https://audio46.com/products/focal-utopia-tournaire-gold-diamond-audiophile-headphones-special-order


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I almost bought a Ninetails today - it was at $85 on LuckLZ, and had a V90 in the cart, so could have gotten a $4 discount.
> 
> I already have the CNT-1, so Ninetails might only be a sidegrade. Maybe the money could be put towards the T800.
> 
> Do you think that the Ninetails beats the T800 in any categories? I could get a 9T or NiceHCK M6, but maybe it's smarter to just leapfrog them.



Ninetails and T800 are very very different comparisons - the usual adage of comparing single DD to multi BA monstrosities.
T800 will win in details, isolation, instrument separation, clarity, imaging.

I think the only areas Ninetails wins is:
1) Customizability of sound signature - 9 tuning filter configurations
2) Timbre/tonality - sounds more natural than the multi BAs in acoustic instruments
3) Soundstage just slightly wider than T800 in view of it's poorer isolation/open back design




BadReligionPunk said:


> Is there anything flat neutral ish under $70 that's worth taking a look at?
> 
> Asking for a friend...



Tin HIFI T2.
I'm not sure about the newer T4 that just came out (reviews seem to suggest it is neutral but slightly bright on the treble), though it is $79 USD.




Slater said:


> Now I’ve seen it all:



This lives up to the name golden ears and silver ears. Do they claim to coat their dynamic driver diaphragm membranes with 24 carat gold/silver?


----------



## SoundChoice

Slater said:


> Now I’ve seen it all:


The diamond tweeter is supposed to be inside the shell


----------



## deathpopstar

Since I'm new here I'm just buying **** Pro and Blon all with 16 core silver cable and extra MH755 for their tips, hope that's worth buying


----------



## Viajero

deathpopstar said:


> Since I'm new here I'm just buying **** Pro and Blon all with 16 core silver cable and extra MH755 for their tips, hope that's worth buying


All great stuff, in my opinion. Well, I haven't heard the **** Pro yet (should arrive in a few days), but I think the **** is really great and I hope they have improved the sound quality in the Pro. Otherwise what's the point? The **** is almost half the price. 

I'm fairly sure the Pro will be great. The bass already looks more refined for my tastes. The one frequency response graph I saw, though, did have an odd spike around 10k, which is a little concerning, but I've learned you can't always trust graphs. Especially if it's just one graph. There's always the chance that the reading in the high end is unreliable. And sometimes earphones don't really sound the way their FR graphs would lead you to believe.

Anyway, I kind of went a little off topic there, but I do think you got some really great stuff.


----------



## Viajero

Slater said:


> Now I’ve seen it all:


Looks uncomfortable. Haha..


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Now I’ve seen it all:



Never know, joke could be on us and they sound amazing


----------



## piji

harry501501 said:


> Never know, joke could be on us and they sound amazing


(Un?)fortunately it seems it's just a piece of jewelry.


----------



## Veyska

Dcell7 said:


> LuckLZ :   https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000338489155.html
> NiceHCK : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355118492.html
> AK Audio : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000355339408.html
> 
> Forgot this one : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000353250934.html


I think I'm gonna' pick up the BQEYZ KB1 because it's the cheapest BQEYZ and I've been curious for a while now but I keep changing my mind on what else I might want to pick up.  Half-tempted to just get the KB1 and the AK Audio gamble bag just to see what the heck I get, though with my luck it'd be two fixed-cable earbuds that I wouldn't be able to use comfortably...  >->

Given what's in my signature, a *rough* price cap of ~20$, and a preference for signatures within shouting distance of neutral but interest in variety as long as it's reasonably cohesive, anyone want to try and argue me into buying something in particular?    (Yes, I know, Blon; see the aforementioned price limitation and for single DD IEMs I've got my IE 40 Pro which I love.)


----------



## Mybutthurts

nraymond said:


> I bet the frequency response is terrible.
> 
> Might pair well with the Focal Utopia Tournaire though:
> 
> https://audio46.com/products/focal-utopia-tournaire-gold-diamond-audiophile-headphones-special-order



Watch out there are a lot of fakes about.


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 12, 2019)

Faael Hibiscus arrived! "Transparent" color. O.o;


Sharing same driver diaphragm technology as Blon-03 and Tin HiFi T4.  *Edit: Sorry bad writing, not the same driver itself. *
Blon-03 subtle v-like signature, with enjoyable bass and details. More Soundstage than Blon-03.

Only con, Voices may be shouty, or I am just sensitive to that. Need others to second this.

                

I would say the Faaeal Company's graph is pretty accurate and not romanticizing it.


----------



## Johnny2R

normanl said:


> How is Blon bl03 compared with LZ A6mini with respect to SQ?  I'm debating which one I should purchase. I mainly listen to classical music.



I can't answer your question as regards the comparison, as I don't know the LZ A6mini, but I would say that the BLONs are pretty good for classical, which is what I mainly listen to as well. Everything has a nice natural sound, and I find myself getting very absorbed in the music and forgetting about the sound. Full orchestra can sound a little congested, and massed strings at full pelt sound maybe a touch shrill, but I've not heard any IEMs for which this isn't true yet. I could maybe do with a little more detail, and sense of space around the instruments, but all in all they're very impressive.


----------



## yorosello

Infoseeker said:


> Faael Hibiscus arrived! "Transparent" color. O.o;
> 
> 
> Sharing same driver as Blon-03 and Tin HiFi T4.
> ...


So pretty


----------



## oneula

It'll be interesting to compared the Hibiscus to the Datura Pro
I hope their IEMS are as good a surprise discovery as their buds were for me


----------



## nraymond

normanl said:


> How is Blon bl03 compared with LZ A6mini with respect to SQ?  I'm debating which one I should purchase. I mainly listen to classical music.



I have both. They are both good, but I feel like the LZ A6mini gives you more options for customizing the sound with the three filter sets, and that could be important depending on what you are looking for. Initially I went with the black "reference" filters on my A6mini, but then I revisited the red filters that reduce the treble, and tried out a bunch of different ear tips, and by going with some wide bore ear tips that aren't very long (they don't extend much beyond the end of the nozzle) I was able to rebalance the overall sound to my liking - good sub-bass with palpable impact, present but not overwhelming bass, non-recessed mids, detailed but not fatiguing highs. Blon BL03 has a lot fewer variables to play with (and with the short nozzle, you'll be more limited with regards to what tips you can try with it). I'll try to do a side-by-side with the two when I have some time. Any particular classical pieces you recommend I use to compare them?


----------



## slayermbm (Nov 12, 2019)

Good evening, everyone!

What IEM would you recommend for a sub $50 budget?

I was thinking of either getting the CCA A10 (heard good things about it here) for a pure BA iem (my first) or the BLON-03 that everyone seems to like.

I already have the Tin T2, and the new T4 is out of my budget for now.

What do you think? Another recommendations? Is there better IEMs under $50?


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 13, 2019)

slayermbm said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> What IEM would you recommend for a sub $50 budget?
> 
> ...



Yeah, if you got a T2, then the Blon-03 covers other uses.

Or you could go up a tier for the Shuoer Tape.


----------



## normanl

Johnny2R said:


> I can't answer your question as regards the comparison, as I don't know the LZ A6mini, but I would say that the BLONs are pretty good for classical, which is what I mainly listen to as well. Everything has a nice natural sound, and I find myself getting very absorbed in the music and forgetting about the sound. Full orchestra can sound a little congested, and massed strings at full pelt sound maybe a touch shrill, but I've not heard any IEMs for which this isn't true yet. I could maybe do with a little more detail, and sense of space around the instruments, but all in all they're very impressive.


Thank you for sharing your experience with BL03 and I immediately order it.


----------



## normanl

nraymond said:


> I have both. They are both good, but I feel like the LZ A6mini gives you more options for customizing the sound with the three filter sets, and that could be important depending on what you are looking for. Initially I went with the black "reference" filters on my A6mini, but then I revisited the red filters that reduce the treble, and tried out a bunch of different ear tips, and by going with some wide bore ear tips that aren't very long (they don't extend much beyond the end of the nozzle) I was able to rebalance the overall sound to my liking - good sub-bass with palpable impact, present but not overwhelming bass, non-recessed mids, detailed but not fatiguing highs. Blon BL03 has a lot fewer variables to play with (and with the short nozzle, you'll be more limited with regards to what tips you can try with it). I'll try to do a side-by-side with the two when I have some time. Any particular classical pieces you recommend I use to compare them?


Could you please compare both iems by playing any classical / romantic piano concertos and any chamber music with piano. Hopefully, I may get the information from you before the end of the sale today if I decide to order LZ A6mini. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShakyJake (Nov 13, 2019)

My 11/11. Besides catching up on the latest winners around here: KZ ZSX and TRN V90 and another Blon BL03 (its that good), I found a good price on the LZ Z05A ($28.50):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32993969317.html

Not too many reviews of that one, but the prize is way down from where it started.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ShakyJake said:


> My 11/1/1. I found a good price on the LZ A05A ($28.50):
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32993969317.html
> 
> Not too many reviews of that one, but the prize is way down from where it started.


I heard someone say if you have the CNT1 the Z05A wasn't worthwhile? The CNT1 needs a new cable and eartips and in my configuration it's nothing special.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I think the LZ Z05a is a bit lighter in bass and more balanced then CNT. For that main reason I have stayed away from it, although it looks beautiful. I am sure it sounds nice and at $25 after coupon, I was slightly tempted to just get it this time around. Never been confirmed AFAIK, but should be the same driver in both.


----------



## ShakyJake

BadReligionPunk said:


> I think the LZ Z05a is a bit lighter in bass and more balanced then CNT. For that main reason I have stayed away from it, although it looks beautiful. I am sure it sounds nice and at $25 after coupon, I was slightly tempted to just get it this time around. Never been confirmed AFAIK, but should be the same driver in both.


I have the CNT-1, so a more balanced version (LZ Z05A) would suit me well.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ShakyJake said:


> I have the CNT-1, so a more balanced version (LZ Z05A) would suit me well.


Please let us know for sure.  I'm assuming you are getting one? Interested in compare with blon also.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac




----------



## nsjong

Last hour had $15 off $100... I caved and also got the Shuoer Tape for $90. Hope no connector issues arise.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Me got *SF DT6PRO* and SF KP120 earbuds and some balanced cables.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 13, 2019)

ShakyJake said:


> I have the CNT-1, so a more balanced version (LZ Z05A) would suit me well.


I don't plan on buying another LZ product. Why should I have to change the stock cable and eartips to make the CNT1 work well? I want something that works when I purchase it.

Now after I changed the cable and eartips... it doesn't sound that special. I think I need someone to tell me the perfect config cause I give up.


----------



## chinmie

nsjong said:


> Last hour had $15 off $100... I caved and also got the Shuoer Tape for $90. Hope no connector issues arise.



mine shipped rather quick, in fact all three of my purchase on 11.11 shipped the next day. i hope their journey to my home is quick


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> mine shipped rather quick, in fact all three of my purchase on 11.11 shipped the next day. i hope their journey to my home is quick



Well I have a feeling there's gonna be a black friday and christmas sale of some sort on AE. Maybe for all we know, before we receive our loot from 11/11, a new sale (and new hypetrain CHIFI) will have started. This is bad for the wallet =(


----------



## nsjong

That's Chinese tech industry for you. Every subsequent release is more like an open-beta testing for products, which isn't common in western industries.
This is especially present in their telecommunications industry, which is pretty much profitless up until they release their premium models.


----------



## baskingshark

nsjong said:


> That's Chinese tech industry for you. Every subsequent release is more like an open-beta testing for products, which isn't common in western industries.
> This is especially present in their telecommunications industry, which is pretty much profitless up until they release their premium models.



100% Agreed, I posted this in another thread about us consumers being treated as beta testers:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nic...s-and-impressions.915497/page-6#post-15290529

Unfortunately, that's the way it is in the CHIFI industry. And it won't change anytime soon I'm afraid.


----------



## SoundChoice (Nov 13, 2019)

slayermbm said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> What IEM would you recommend for a sub $50 budget?
> 
> ...



Harman tuning (with some sub-bass): BLON BL-03
More bassy V-shaped fun: V90

Get these two and everything else is chasing the final 5%


----------



## kukkurovaca

nsjong said:


> That's Chinese tech industry for you. Every subsequent release is more like an open-beta testing for products, which isn't common in western industries.
> This is especially present in their telecommunications industry, which is pretty much profitless up until they release their premium models.



Western brands aren’t immune, though. Audeze iSine felt beta-ish to me for example.


----------



## piji

baskingshark said:


> Well I have a feeling there's gonna be a black friday and christmas sale of some sort on AE. Maybe for all we know, before we receive our loot from 11/11, a new sale (and new hypetrain CHIFI) will have started. This is bad for the wallet =(



God I hope so, my indecision made me miss the deals, lol. After buying the Tin T4s I _still_ wanna buy the Tape and the P1 (just because interesting tech) as well as the No.3 and ZSX or C12. Maybe BL-03 because of the hype and it's really cheap so no big deal if I don't like them. So if I can get a decent price any one of those I'll be happy. Probs get one of the cheaper ones because I can't see me finding the Tape or P1 for less than $100...


----------



## baskingshark

piji said:


> God I hope so, my indecision made me miss the deals, lol. After buying the Tin T4s I _still_ wanna buy the Tape and the P1 (just because interesting tech) as well as the No.3 and ZSX or C12. Maybe BL-03 because of the hype and it's really cheap so no big deal if I don't like them. So if I can get a decent price any one of those I'll be happy. Probs get one of the cheaper ones because I can't see me finding the Tape or P1 for less than $100...



Prices generally drop a few months after release, so if u wait a bit and are not too hard up to get some CHIFI IEMs ASAP, chances are they will be cheaper in a few months time. AE sales are year round, so don't worry.

There's a successor to the TFZ No. 3 that came out a few weeks ago, the TFZ King Edition. It has the same driver as TFZ No. 3 but has tuning switches too. And it's a few quid more than the original No. 3. I almost pulled the trigger on the King Edition on 11/11 (it came with a free TFZ My Love), but some early first adopter reviews from mainland China had equivocal reviews. But a bigger contributory factor to not getting it was my wife would have killed me if suddenly 2 IEMs appeared in the mail so soon after I got the BLON Cardinal LOL.


----------



## Ultrainferno

The TinHifi T4 is now available for $79 though the normal price will be $119. It's a steal at both prices!
https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-t4-review/


----------



## citral23

SoundChoice said:


> Get these two and everything else is chasing the final 5%



This is totally incorrect, don't listen to those people.


----------



## Danfish98

**** Pro arrives today assuming no postal service fails. Can't wait to see how it compares to the original!


----------



## Tamirci (Nov 14, 2019)

The double winged crowned king arrived..Lets see if its worth the bells and whistles.. It will be reviewed in full at http://kulakligim.net but a brief pros and cons will be coming in first.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ultrainferno said:


> The TinHifi T4 is now available for $79 though the normal price will be $119. It's a steal at both prices!
> https://www.headfonia.com/tinhifi-t4-review/



Nice, been looking at it alot...hope either to test them or buy them (after reviewer hype train pass).

So whats incredible about them??? It's hard to get an idea of the sound...but did timbre is thick? Hows female vocal? Soundstage??

But yeah, the graph is DOPE:


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Quote:
''


Mahir Efe Falay

 Well Pro looks like a bassy version of **** at the first glance. It dragged my face down  but while its stage is narrower its treble extension and clarity are one.5 notches better.

Pro's bass feels like it has sub bass capacity but it doesnt go that …See More
3
Wow
 · Reply
 · 1h




ErIk Ikomori

 so sounstage is less big and airy? what about mid range? yeah, treble with 2 bas should be more extended....i wonder how they fit everything in there...


Like
 · Reply
 · 59m




ErIk Ikomori

 ps: thanks for the share!!!!!!!

Like
 · Reply
 · 59m




Mahir Efe Falay

 ErIk Ikomori Always my pleasure ❤ 

The soundstage is something I didnt especially look for but while pro can easily be driven its not that airy. No big deal, its like 0.7 while **** is 1. About midrange I detected a slight V FR. Will listen more to update and verify. Fit is almost same as ****.''
we got some first impressions of SF DT6PRO on NBBA. Should receive mine soon. Construction look kinda crappy, but still unsure about the sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tamirci said:


> The double winged crowned king arrived..Lets see if its worth the bells and whistles.. It will be reviewed in full at http://kulakligim.net but a brief pros and cons will be coming in first.


damn bro....i just copy paste your first impressions. now i know your headfi identity. still curious for MORE impressions! share it here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

oh....and forgot to say. I review the *TRN V90* here on headfi and my blog. 

as always i got problem with TRN timbre, but apart from that and sloppy bass, i think its the best TRN yet.


----------



## Tamirci

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> damn bro....i just copy paste your first impressions. now i know your headfi identity. still curious for MORE impressions! share it here.



Yes cover blown yeah. I Tamirci am Mahir Efe Falay. Btw Tamirci means Fixer in Turkish. I am a psychotheraphist and I FIX peoples psychologies.


----------



## Slater

Tamirci said:


> Yes cover blown yeah. I Tamirci am Mahir Efe Falay. Btw Tamirci means Fixer in Turkish. I am a psychotheraphist and I FIX peoples psychologies.



Good Lord, if you’re a psychotheraphist, and you’re as addicted to audiophile stuff as the rest of us, then there is *definitely* no hope for our obsession lol


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Good Lord, if you’re a psychotheraphist, and you’re as addicted to audiophile stuff as the rest of us, then there is *definitely* no hope for our obsession lol



Don't therapists often have their own therapist?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't therapists often have their own therapist?


yes, it is called - alcohol


----------



## snip3r77

chinmie said:


> mine shipped rather quick, in fact all three of my purchase on 11.11 shipped the next day. i hope their journey to my home is quick


High chance is click accept to start process order


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Good Lord, if you’re a psychotheraphist, and you’re as addicted to audiophile stuff as the rest of us, then there is *definitely* no hope for our obsession lol


LOL. Have the same toughs...in fact, a more positive one...like: can you help us solve this impulsive-compulsive-obsessive compensation behavior?


----------



## Danfish98

Quick first impressions of the **** Pro...
Cable is the same, tips are VASTLY better, fit is a little better as I'm able to wear these tip down as designed. Timbre didn't bother me on the ****, but I think those who complained about timbre before will be pleased. What's not so great is the fact that the original had no sibilance in the treble while the pro does. The amount isn't a deal breaker but it's a definite downgrade from the original. Overall my initial impressions are positive, but not as positive as the original at least for now. The original improved considerably with burn in though so we'll see if the same holds true for the pro.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Finally got my **** Pro! Without further ado here are my impressions after playing with them to my heart's content. I am not a believer in burning in earphones for 100 hrs with white pink or orange noise. 

*Fit and Isolation* - Fit is snug and using them cable down makes it all the more easy to use. New stock tips provided which are similar to what I got with my BLON's is a major upgrade from the standard version. Thankfully they ditched those hideous red tips! Isolation is decent for indoors. Whilst traveling some ambient noise peeps in but considering they're semi-open back this was expected.

*Accessories* - Bare bones. A clip and two sets of replacement tips which is fairly standard in this price bracket. So no complaints here although everyone would like to have an extra set of tips or a pouch thrown in the box.

*Sound - *SQ is essentially same as it's predecessor with some refreshing tweaks. 

Treble is sparkling, airy, and has tons of details. No harshness although at times the ssss does standout on certain tracks. I noticed this on standard version as well but it's less frequent in the Pro version. Cymbals do sound thin as well. Highs have nothing to write home about. They could have been refined but it seems like the piezo is high on steroids in Pro version.

Mids are crisp and clear. Mids have good representation lending a sweet weight to overall musicality of IEM. Female and male both vocals sound equally good with openness. It feels like one is listening to a live performance. This is something which made **** a cult and the Pro version certainly is carrying on the legacy.

Bass is huuuuge and deeep! Sub-bass takes precedence over midbass thus making them sound clean. Midbass bleed is next to non-existent at least to my ears which is a most welcome enhancement. Bassheads - with tips+eq this can make you glee like a kid in candy store. The bass can give BL03 a run for it's money that too with completely stock set-up. It's my favorite part in the sound signature.

Soundstage is huge similar to it's predecessor and those who loved **** soundstage surely won't complain here. Timbre, the FAQ about these iem, is improved visibly but is this enough? IMO, yes. For once, the acoustic instruments don't sound tinny. If I were to compare, the timbre is closest to KB100 which I consider as best sub $50 for a hybrid. It is not as good as KB100 but is in the same ilk. It won't disappoint those who love timbre of hybrids and those who love DD timbre (myself included) it is something that I can live with.

Comparison with **** - A huge improvement over the standard version at a fraction of cost. Better timbre, bass and equally good soundstage make them a worthy successor. At $25, it's great option for those who don't own **** and those who own, should find this a substantial upgrade. Purchasing them is a personal call and my recommendation should not influence that.


That's all folks! Happy listening.


----------



## DynamicEars

Dani157 said:


> Finally got my **** Pro! Without further ado here are my impressions after playing with them to my heart's content. I am not a believer in burning in earphones for 100 hrs with white pink or orange noise.
> 
> *Fit and Isolation* - Fit is snug and using them cable down makes it all the more easy to use. New stock tips provided which are similar to what I got with my BLON's is a major upgrade from the standard version. Thankfully they ditched those hideous red tips! Isolation is decent for indoors. Whilst traveling some ambient noise peeps in but considering they're semi-open back this was expected.
> 
> ...




Great impression, better timbre and bigger sub bass than mid bass is all that i need. Is the timbre passable (ok only), good, or great?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DynamicEars said:


> Great impression, better timbre and bigger sub bass than mid bass is all that i need. Is the timbre passable (ok only), good, or great?



It's okay if you like DD timbre. It's good if you had complaints with **** timbre. That's how I'll sum it up.


----------



## ShakyJake (Nov 15, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Don't therapists often have their own therapist?


 It's called a spouse...

My wife is a psychologist and she has all kinds of technical terms for my headphone (uhm) "collection".


----------



## chinmie

ShakyJake said:


> It's called a spouse...
> 
> My wife is a psychologist and she has all kinds of technical terms for my headphone (uhm) "collection".



strange.. my wife don't say much.. but every time  new package arrive, she just look at me, sigh, and shake her head slowly


----------



## Rodrigo

Dani157 said:


> Finally got my **** Pro! Without further ado here are my impressions after playing with them to my heart's content. I am not a believer in burning in earphones for 100 hrs with white pink or orange noise.
> 
> *Fit and Isolation* - Fit is snug and using them cable down makes it all the more easy to use. New stock tips provided which are similar to what I got with my BLON's is a major upgrade from the standard version. Thankfully they ditched those hideous red tips! Isolation is decent for indoors. Whilst traveling some ambient noise peeps in but considering they're semi-open back this was expected.
> 
> ...


How are sub bass and bass compared to blon-03? I wanted a flat sound like tin t2, but not anemic in the bass.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Rodrigo said:


> How are sub bass and bass compared to blon-03? I wanted a flat sound like tin t2, but not anemic in the bass.



Sub-bass digs deep and you'd enjoy the bass if you like BLON's bass. BLON's have prominent mid-bass whereas **** Pro have well defined mid-bass. I'm expecting my T2 in next 2-3 weeks so can't compare with them as of now but **** is fairly neutral to me with good bass extension.


----------



## Viajero

Dani157 said:


> Finally got my **** Pro! Without further ado here are my impressions after playing with them to my heart's content. I am not a believer in burning in earphones for 100 hrs with white pink or orange noise.
> 
> *Fit and Isolation* - Fit is snug and using them cable down makes it all the more easy to use. New stock tips provided which are similar to what I got with my BLON's is a major upgrade from the standard version. Thankfully they ditched those hideous red tips! Isolation is decent for indoors. Whilst traveling some ambient noise peeps in but considering they're semi-open back this was expected.
> 
> ...





Dani157 said:


> Finally got my **** Pro! Without further ado here are my impressions after playing with them to my heart's content. I am not a believer in burning in earphones for 100 hrs with white pink or orange noise.
> 
> *Fit and Isolation* - Fit is snug and using them cable down makes it all the more easy to use. New stock tips provided which are similar to what I got with my BLON's is a major upgrade from the standard version. Thankfully they ditched those hideous red tips! Isolation is decent for indoors. Whilst traveling some ambient noise peeps in but considering they're semi-open back this was expected.
> 
> ...


Nice write up! It's great to see that you and Danfish98 had similar impressions of the **** Pro as my initial impressions I shared the other day. Now that I've had time to really listen to them and do some tip rolling I can definitely say that I like them better than the regular ****. I settled on using Sony hybrid tips on the Pro (just as I've been using on the regular ****), since with the stock wide bore tips the treble was a little too sibilant for me at times. It sounds very smooth, though, with the Sony hybrids. Having the same tips on both models also allowed me to compare them like for like more accurately. Overall they sound somewhat more warm, natural and inviting. I prefer their sound and fit over the original model. In fact, I think these are now my favorite IEMs in the under $50 price range.


----------



## Danfish98

Rodrigo said:


> How are sub bass and bass compared to blon-03? I wanted a flat sound like tin t2, but not anemic in the bass.


I don't have the t2 to compare but I do have the t3 and I'd describe the **** Pro as being a similar signature in the mids and highs but much warmer bass.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Nice write up! It's great to see that you and Danfish98 had similar impressions of the **** Pro as my initial impressions I shared the other day. Now that I've had time to really listen to them and do some tip rolling I can definitely say that I like them better than the regular ****. I settled on using Sony hybrid tips on the Pro (just as I've been using on the regular ****), since with the stock wide bore tips the treble was a little too sibilant for me at times. It sounds very smooth, though, with the Sony hybrids. Having the same tips on both models also allowed me to compare them like for like more accurately. Overall they sound somewhat more warm, natural and inviting. I prefer their sound and fit over the original model. In fact, I think these are now my favorite IEMs in the under $50 price range.



I'm glad you liked it, and I totally agree with you on tip rolling. I wanted to test them out only with stock setup and hence avoided tip rolling. Do Sony hybrids affect the mids and mid-bass as usual? The Pro version is indeed a step up from the standard version. Bass, mids and that soundstage are truly premium in nature. I might sell my **** as they're completely redundant


----------



## citral23

Nice confirmation bias going on with the dt6pro here. I'm extremely skeptical of **** being competent at tuning anything right but if ppl are happy with crap so be it vOv


----------



## Tonymac136

I don't like the ****. I doubt I would like the Pro.


----------



## stryed

Tonymac136 said:


> I don't like the ****. I doubt I would like the Pro.


I just noticed you have C12 & blon03. How do they compare?


----------



## Tonymac136

C12 is "better" by almost every conceivable metric. It is technically a really good IEM and the timbre (which has been a bone of contention for me with KZ and TRN hybrid stuff in the past) is very good.

However, the thing with the Blon is that it is just so musical. The soundstage is OK at best, the separation well below par. It totally skips detail and nuance that the CCA picks up. But it's got that je ne sais quoi that reminds me of listening to vinyl.

I honestly couldn't say buy one over the other. They're both top notch (these two, the Blon BL-01 and the Tin T2 are my four "special" ChiFi IEMs) in their own way. Technical brilliance Vs utter musical bliss. The only thing I will add is that the BL03 is fussy about tips and source (it needs a few more mW than a phone provides to grip hold of the bass and poor fit makes the mid bass quite inconsistent) whereas the C12 is more a plug and play experience. Tips and source make a difference but it is maybe 5% not 50.


----------



## Tonymac136

To think when I first joined my list of IEMs was IE60, Kz ZS10, TRN V80, Tin T2...


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> To think when I first joined my list of IEMs was IE60, Kz ZS10, TRN V80, Tin T2...



Take a look at my list and see what three more years might do...and then.... RUN!

... but you would miss us...


----------



## Rodrigo

[QUOTE = "Tonymac136, post: 15309701, membro: 516834"] Não gosto do ****. Duvido que eu gostaria do Pro. [/ CITAÇÕES]
Existe alguma chance de algum **** ficar com defeito? As opiniões são muito divergentes


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm not even sure what I have on the way. Dunu Titan 1ES, couple of lucky bags, a balanced cable for between BL03 and ES100. Think that's it but I forget...


----------



## Tonymac136

Rodrigo said:


> [QUOTE = "Tonymac136, post: 15309701, membro: 516834"] Não gosto do ****. Duvido que eu gostaria do Pro. [/ CITAÇÕES]
> Existe alguma chance de algum **** ficar com defeito? As opiniões são muito divergentes



I don't speak Portuguese but based on what I remember of Spanish and with a little bit of context-reading I think the answer is - no, I am pretty sure my **** are working fine. I don't like the timbre at all and they sound quite imbalanced across the frequency range.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

I know it has been said many times some time ago, but as this thread is over 20.000 posts and people still ask about Tin T2, I think it's good idea to remember that not only bass quantity, but sound quality globally considered, depends largely on fit/seal. "Stock" fitting (cable down, each earpiece in the "correct" ear) could be a nightmare to get good seal, bass most probably will be non existent, distant mids, and thin and crappy sound in general. Switching earpieces (right earpiece in left ear, and so on) and using cable over the ear the magic appears, and the sound becomes full across all frequencies. It's a completely different earphone, and a very pleasant one: balanced, detailed, airy, good timbre, well textured bass notes.


----------



## pfloyd

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm not even sure what I have on the way. Dunu Titan 1ES, couple of lucky bags, a balanced cable for between BL03 and ES100. Think that's it but I forget...



Be sure to run your bl03 high voltage balanced via the es100, you’ll be in for a treat, it really grabs hold and controls that excellent carbon driver


----------



## zachmal

citral23 said:


> Nice confirmation bias going on with the dt6pro here. I'm extremely skeptical of **** being competent at tuning anything right but if ppl are happy with crap so be it vOv



same goes with "negative confirmation", negative suggestions and nocebo 

glad that **** was capable to improve upon the **** - so it's not just a one trick pony or out of sheer luck - lol (love them as well)


----------



## Viajero

zachmal said:


> same goes with "negative confirmation", negative suggestions and nocebo
> 
> glad that **** was capable to improve upon the **** - so it's not just a one trick pony or out of sheer luck - lol (love them as well)


People seem to like the MT100 quite a lot as well. A couple of their other IEMs were also generally well received. But we all hear things somewhat differently and have different tastes. For that same reason I'm not going to say that the Pro is objectively an improvement over the ****. Some people may prefer the standard ****. Even I went back and forth on the question. I just ended up last night feeling that I preferred the **** Pro. I still haven't listened to them a whole lot and my opinion could change. I'm not trying to hype anything and I honestly don't care what other people prefer. To each their own.


----------



## ironbrewer

So this hobby is like a black hole the smallest things are complex and difficult to research for me. I really want to build up a bank of various tips, but they seem incredibly expensive. Spinfits cost anywhere from $5 US to $10 US a pair. I found 
AZLA SednaEarfit on the BLON thread but they are $15 US for 2 pairs. I'm surprised there is not a cheap Tip thread. I wish there was a place to buy a box of miscellaneous tips. It seems like they should be dirt cheap. It doesn't seem like they should be expensive to produce. Any thoughts? Feel free to laugh at me. It just seems everything I research is a black hole for me. I just started getting back into this hobby. I have been in headfi a long time, but not real active. I think I'm getting some good stuff.


----------



## baskingshark

ironbrewer said:


> So this hobby is like a black hole the smallest things are complex and difficult to research for me. I really want to build up a bank of various tips, but they seem incredibly expensive. Spinfits cost anywhere from $5 US to $10 US a pair. I found
> AZLA SednaEarfit on the BLON thread but they are $15 US for 2 pairs. I'm surprised there is not a cheap Tip thread. I wish there was a place to buy a box of miscellaneous tips. It seems like they should be dirt cheap. It doesn't seem like they should be expensive to produce. Any thoughts? Feel free to laugh at me. It just seems everything I research is a black hole for me. I just started getting back into this hobby. I have been in headfi a long time, but not real active. I think I'm getting some good stuff.



Yeah some tips are expensive, I've even seen some of my audiophile friends use a eartip that is more expensive than the IEM itself. There's even custom ear tips (not custom shells, but the tips that are customized to ear canal). How much u wanna spend on peripherals like cables and tips is very subjective though. 

I like spinfits a lot, but agree they are quite costly; but for sure, eartips can make a difference between an IEM sounding crap and sounding heavenly. Not all of us have a perfect fit with the stock supplied tips. All of us have different ear anatomies and in general these CHIFI stuff are made and tested for their domestic Chinese market. So sometimes westerners may have bigger build and may not have a good fit/seal - see case in point BLON BL-03 short nozzle causing a fit for most headfiers, pun intended. Even for some highly sensitive IEMs, how far u plunge the eartip into the ear canal can affect the sound eg Audiosense T800.

In general, I find wide bore tips tend to lower bass and vice versa. For some cheap and good tips (no pun intended), u can try getting some KZ starline tips or Sony MH755 tips. The former can be gotten for a few cents on ebay, a lot of headfiers (including myself) like them. Anyway when u are in this rabbit hole hobby for a few more months, u will probably end up buying your fair share of IEMs, and accumulate a stockpile of eartips sooner or later!!!


----------



## Slater (Nov 16, 2019)

ironbrewer said:


> I'm surprised there is not a cheap Tip thread...
> 
> It seems like they should be dirt cheap. It doesn't seem like they should be expensive to produce...



Eartip thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/

As far as the cost, I heard from an insider that Spinfits cost $0.30 to make. Yet they charge $10+.

Why? The answer is greed.






And I’m sure someone will say ‘oh, but there’s rent and marketing and business costs too blah blah blah’. Yes, that’s true as I’ve owned more than one of my own businesses. But generally in business, a 10% to 30% profit margin is considered good. $10 represents more than a 3200% markup, which I personally consider consumer rape.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah, I had spend around probably $400 worth of money for this hobby just after I first discovered IEM and the community two months ago & it'll not stop probably. The costliest hobby in the list.


----------



## citral23

The answer is demand, not really greed. If enough ppl stopped buying them the price would drop.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ironbrewer said:


> So this hobby is like a black hole the smallest things are complex and difficult to research for me. I really want to build up a bank of various tips, but they seem incredibly expensive. Spinfits cost anywhere from $5 US to $10 US a pair. I found
> AZLA SednaEarfit on the BLON thread but they are $15 US for 2 pairs. I'm surprised there is not a cheap Tip thread. I wish there was a place to buy a box of miscellaneous tips. It seems like they should be dirt cheap. It doesn't seem like they should be expensive to produce. Any thoughts? Feel free to laugh at me. It just seems everything I research is a black hole for me. I just started getting back into this hobby. I have been in headfi a long time, but not real active. I think I'm getting some good stuff.



You can search eBay and AliExpress for many generic tips. They mostly cost around a few cents to a dollar for a pair and can be bought in bulk. Cheaper widebore alternatives are Tennmak Whirlwinds, similarly as stated by @baskingshark you can get 30 pairs of KZ starlines for almost 70cents, then there are other generic narrow, medium and ultra-wide bore tips available. There are always alternatives available in every budget it's up to your preference and comfort.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 16, 2019)

And yet now I'm going for a CIEM which will cost me around $240


----------



## ironbrewer

Slater said:


> Eartip thread:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/best-iem-tips.626895/
> 
> ...




Thank you Slater. You are a wealth of information.


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Yeah, I had spend around probably $400 worth of money for this hobby just after I first discovered IEM and the community two months ago & it'll not stop probably. The costliest hobby in the list.



You want an expensive hobby? Try photography. You can’t even buy a halfway decent lens for $400 lol


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> You want an expensive hobby? Try photography. You can’t even buy a halfway decent lens for $400 lol


Ups, seems to skip that. Now it seems like it was cheaper a bit. Maybe 2nd the most expensive hobby on the list.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Try vintage scooters. Lambrettas and Vespas.

Or guitars and amps

Or guns

Or Videogames

I probably have 300k spent on those hobbies. 

Headfi is stupid cheap in comparison.  Unfortunately I am finding myself being satisfied now,  and am venturing back into other more expensive hobbies.


----------



## genck

BadReligionPunk said:


> Or guns


My man


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> You want an expensive hobby? Try photography. You can’t even buy a halfway decent lens for $400 lol



I remember when this Nikon 6mm (220° FOV) Fisheye was in their 1970s equipment catalogs, as a custom order item.
They were something like $23,000 at the time.
In 2012, a used one sold in London, for $160,000.
.
https://petapixel.com/2012/05/08/160000-nikkor-6mm-fisheye-in-action-on-a-nikon-d800/


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I was just on slickdeals.com and just noticed that Samsung had just knocked $40,000 off the new 98 inch 8k qled TV bringing it down to only $60,000. 

Wow.


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> I remember when this Nikon 6mm (220° FOV) Fisheye was in their 1970s equipment catalogs, as a custom order item.
> They were something like $23,000 at the time.
> In 2012, a used one sold in London, for $160,000.
> .
> https://petapixel.com/2012/05/08/160000-nikkor-6mm-fisheye-in-action-on-a-nikon-d800/





BadReligionPunk said:


> I was just on slickdeals.com and just noticed that Samsung had just knocked $40,000 off the new 98 inch 8k qled TV bringing it down to only $60,000.
> 
> Wow.



Yeah, $25 for a Blon BL-03, $15 for a nice cable, and $5 for some tips is peanuts lol


----------



## kukkurovaca

ironbrewer said:


> I really want to build up a bank of various tips, but they seem incredibly expensive





baskingshark said:


> For some cheap and good tips (no pun intended), u can try getting some KZ starline tips





Dani157 said:


> Cheaper widebore alternatives are Tennmak Whirlwinds



I think Tennmak Whirlwinds for widebore, KZ Starline for long medium bore (similar to Spinfit CP145 sound-wise for me), and maybe some New Bee foams are all cheap, easy to find, and would cover you for most IEMs. The New Bee cases are also excellent for storing eartips, even if you don't like the foams themselves.



Slater said:


> You want an expensive hobby? Try photography. You can’t even buy a halfway decent lens for $400 lol



The trick w/photography is just to get comfortable manually focusing and buy old lenses. My favorite Nikon lens is about twenty years older than me and cost me I think $30.


----------



## TimeSnow

BadReligionPunk said:


> I was just on slickdeals.com and just noticed that Samsung had just knocked $40,000 off the new 98 inch 8k qled TV bringing it down to only $60,000.
> 
> Wow.


----------



## MonoJon (Nov 16, 2019)

ironbrewer said:


> I'm surprised there is not a cheap Tip thread. I wish there was a place to buy a box of miscellaneous tips. It seems like they should be dirt cheap.



I thought the same thing, and thanks to @Slater for the ear tip thread link. I found a good ear tip thread on another forums site. I will try to find and link it here if that's not against the rules.

It seems to me that what is really needed is a thread that compares popular name brand tips to good generic alternatives (i.e. @Slater just described Auvio tips as "the poor man’s Spiral Dots without the dots" in response to me in another thread). The first post of this thread could be a comparison of a list of name brands to cheaper counterparts, with notes as to sources for purchase and subtle differences to the name brands. ...maybe even notes as to what popular IEMs they work well on and how they charge the sound, but that might get too complicated/confusing.

Anyway, I dug these out of my box of old cabels, cords and wall warts and stuff:



I don't think the XS size is available anymore, so if anyone needs that pair, let me know. Since this is a Radio Shack brand and the Radio Shack brand was aquired by General Wireless following RS's chapter 11 bankruptcy in 2015, there's no telling how long Auvio tips will remain available. Though, if they remain a popular product, they may keep making them.


----------



## mbwilson111

When tip rolling don't forget the Flip Tips.  they were perfect for my Moondrop Crescents.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/


----------



## HungryPanda

Listening to the TRN V90 with nothing more than starline tips these have to be my favourite iems of all at the moment


----------



## assassin10000

MonoJon said:


> I thought the same thing, and thanks to @Slater for the ear tip thread link. I found a good ear tip thread on another forums site. I will try to find and link it here if that's not against the rules.
> 
> It seems to me that what is really needed is a thread that compares popular name brand tips to good generic alternatives (i.e. @Slater just described Auvio tips as "the poor man’s Spiral Dots without the dots" in response to me in another thread). The first post of this thread could be a comparison of a list of name brands to cheaper counterparts, with notes as to sources for purchase and subtle differences to the name brands. ...maybe even notes as to what popular IEMs they work well on and how they charge the sound, but that might get too complicated/confusing.
> 
> ...



Oooh. XS may actually fit me. Pm'ed. Small was too large lol.


----------



## silverfishla

Anyone here that can do a full fleshed out Pro/con of the new Faaeal Hibiscus?  Have seen a few sparing comments but nothing comprehensive.  Is it good?


----------



## citral23

kukkurovaca said:


> I think Tennmak Whirlwinds for widebore, KZ Starline for long medium bore (similar to Spinfit CP145 sound-wise for me), and maybe some New Bee foams are all cheap, easy to find, and would cover you for most IEMs. The New Bee cases are also excellent for storing eartips, even if you don't like the foams themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick w/photography is just to get comfortable manually focusing and buy old lenses. My favorite Nikon lens is about twenty years older than me and cost me I think $30.



There's something similar to those hobbies, it's the never ending "I can't get no, satisfaction" that some people seem to experience and are trapped into. It's slightly different, as for photography, people tend to think upgrading their gear every month, will suddenly make their boring flower backyard photographs worthy of a pullizer. They think the gear can make up for the lack of talent, training, and motivation. Needless to say, it never works that way. I spent something like 360€ years ago for a Fuji X-E1 and 35mm f1.4, and to these day it's still all I'll ever need and not the limiting factor.

For portable audio, it's a bit different as there's nothing to produce with those IEMs, still many people seem to be stuck in a spiral of eternal quest of "better for less" or something, which quickly becomes expensive, ironically. Chifi is progressing fast but honestly, skeeping every other side grade/iteration is better for everyone's mental health and wallet, just like Sony cameras.


----------



## Tonymac136

As soon as you start collecting anything there comes a point where you start spending money for money's sake. Vintage video games was my big money pit. IEMs are cheap even compared to overears (I am as happy with my BL03 as my HE400i) so it is comparatively easy to accidentally end up with many many more than you intend to. At some point I will probably have a big splurge on an endgame and then I will hopefully be done. Right now I am enjoying all the different sound signatures and trying to figure out what my endgame might be.


----------



## FastAndClean (Nov 16, 2019)

silverfishla said:


> Anyone here that can do a full fleshed out Pro/con of the new Faaeal Hibiscus?  Have seen a few sparing comments but nothing comprehensive.  Is it good?


i will have one for review but have no idea when it is gonna be here, will compare it to the Blob(Oppoty) and CNT1


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> You want an expensive hobby? Try photography. You can’t even buy a halfway decent lens for $400 lol





BadReligionPunk said:


> Try vintage scooters. Lambrettas and Vespas.
> 
> Or guitars and amps
> 
> ...



yup. my wife does photography. but even that pales in comparison to her bags and shoes 
so yeah, as far as price goes, this chifi audio hobby is pretty good

i used to collect guitars, amps, and pedals, but even that has settled down because i think i have found my ideal setup and don't need to change it anymore. 

my chifi audio purchase also has slowed down, with a few curious purchases here and there, but basically I already found my ideal setups in this hobby too


----------



## mbwilson111

chinmie said:


> but basically I already found my ideal setups in this hobby too



But you can't leave because we would miss you!


----------



## SoundChoice

citral23 said:


> This is totally incorrect, don't listen to those people.



Thank you for your reply. What is more than 5% better than BL-03 and V90 under $50?


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> But you can't leave because we would miss you!



leave? nah...i still need those random curiosity purchases 
the great thing about chifi is the tech advancement, they race to get better and better while maintaining low price, so upgrading would still be possible without going up the price ladder (the recent Blon/KZ/TRN, etc are a great example)


----------



## oneula

My FAAEAL Datura Pro and Hibiscus just showed up today and I hope to give them a listen after I spend more time with my new Venture Electronic upgrade buds with his new copper cables that showed up last week.
A funny thing but I just came back from a week long business trip to the mainland and back and a bunch of my IEMs including the Final E1000 with triple flange tips, the BGVP DM6 and the **** got their butts kicked by a set of cheapo Taotronics TT-EP008 active noise reduction buds. I tried all of them with difference players over two 10 hour flights and the only combo that was the most satisfying and clear was the Taotronics hooked up to an iPod shuffle. Kind of blew my mind. Never realized that the environment was as important a factor to an earbuds sound as the source and earbud fit. And all of these buds has superb noise isolation form outside noise when I tested them on land. Just something to ponder


----------



## citral23 (Nov 17, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> Thank you for your reply. What is more than 5% better than BL-03 and V90 under $50?



The original post asserted with great authority that spending *more* can only bring a last 5% improvement.

It doesn't work that way at all in my limited experience, and the good question is 5% of what?

V90 and BL-03 are too much bass for me, so the 35€ Tin T2 is a 100% improvement?

I don't like the blurry instruments separation of the bl-03, so the 160€ KPE is a 67.3% improvement?

How do you quantify stuff like that, given everyone has stuff that matters more or less than others?

I might say that the TO400s has around 5% better extension on both ends than the TO200, both being quite comparable, but otherwise the point is moot.


----------



## mbwilson111

citral23 said:


> How do you quantify stuff like that, given everyone has stuff that matters more or less than others?



Exactly.  I have always found it weird that people try to put a percentage on that.   Similar to putting a number on pain levels... how?


----------



## harry501501

citral23 said:


> Nice confirmation bias going on with the dt6pro here. I'm extremely skeptical of **** being competent at tuning anything right but if ppl are happy with crap so be it vOv



Not sure if you're trolling, but how does being sceptical of the **** pro (or **** branded iems) being tuned right, having not even heard it... equate to you being able to call it crap or someone having a bias? Quite a leap.


----------



## SoundChoice

citral23 said:


> The original post asserted with great authority that spending *more* can only bring a last 5% improvement.
> 
> It doesn't work that way at all in my limited experience, and the good question is 5% of what?



My original reply makes no point about spending more, with or without emphasis asterisks. You have successfully refuted a point made by no one. Not sure why you felt the need to be contrarian to my post trying to help someone else, but regardless, have a nice day.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 17, 2019)

SoundChoice said:


> Harman tuning (with some sub-bass): BLON BL-03
> More bassy V-shaped fun: V90
> 
> Get these two and everything else is chasing the final 5%



Sorry if I misunderstood but that's 100% how I read it. Not attacking you personally in any way, I didn't remember who exactly posted that, it just sort of stroke me to read that.

Not sure if that's the case here but there are a lot of people convinced that over 50$ it's "chasing the final 5%", I don't think Crinacle would agree, nor would I allow myself to say that anything more expensive than the KPE is chasing the final %, nor discourage people buying Andromedas, without having heard them.

Have a good day too!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

These last days I kinda non stop listen to both BQEYZ KB100 and FAAEAL HIBISCUS.

KB100 is so well tuned, everything is there....but upper treble sparkle-decay. Anyway, its very well balanced, the mid range is revealing with great imaging, super clean from any bass bleed. Bass is flat, very well controled, we hear the sub bass line clearly even if we do not ''feel them''. Timbre is transparent, slightly thin but far from being dull as it have soft texture to it. About mid range, man, okay i'm a fool believe in cable change cause their were just a slight blink of upper sibilance (im extremely sensible about this, so its to take with grain of salt) and with the CRAZY GREAT TOTL 5N LITZ 4 STRANDS 8 CORES HIBISCUS CABLE, this problem is solved and now KB100 sound super natural.

Yep, KB100 is sincerly uderatted...but the one who know. Know.

Oh, and by the way, i begin Video Reviews, mostly DAP's but i do unboxing and first impressions review of the Faaeal Hibiscus. Still in experimental approach and i discover that 480p video might be way lighter but well, its crappy looking a little. HIBISCUS remind me of Final Audio E2000-E4000.


----------



## kukkurovaca (Nov 17, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> Exactly.  I have always found it weird that people try to put a percentage on that.   Similar to putting a number on pain levels... how?



So we need one of these but for audio


----------



## citral23

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> These last days I kinda non stop listen to both BQEYZ KB100 and FAAEAL HIBISCUS.
> 
> KB100 is so well tuned, everything is there....but upper treble sparkle-decay. Anyway, its very well balanced, the mid range is revealing with great imaging, super clean from any bass bleed. Bass is flat, very well controled, we hear the sub bass line clearly even if we do not ''feel them''. Timbre is transparent, slightly thin but far from being dull as it have soft texture to it. About mid range, man, okay i'm a fool believe in cable change cause their were just a slight blink of upper sibilance (im extremely sensible about this, so its to take with grain of salt) and with the CRAZY GREAT TOTL 5N LITZ 4 STRANDS 8 CORES HIBISCUS CABLE, this problem is solved and now KB100 sound super natural.
> 
> ...



The KB100 is great in its own right but man, that lack of sparkle in highs made it sound really dead for me, like a rainy sunday in autumn.

That hibiscus gets me more and more interested, for everyday carry to not risk my KPE.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

citral23 said:


> The KB100 is great in its own right but man, that lack of sparkle in highs made it sound really dead for me, like a rainy sunday in autumn.
> 
> That hibiscus gets me more and more interested, for everyday carry to not risk my KPE.


 
Yep, i underline this cause put some sparkle in there and man its near perfection. even if bass is soft and flat, its strangely clear and well articulate. I can accept the lack of upper treble cause from lower mid to mid treble the KB100 are genius. In fact...dont know if everythin remind me final audio lately, but the KB100 are perhaps even more similar to E2000 plus a bigger deeper soundstage and better imaging.

How is the bass of Kanas Pro? As they both use DLC drivers im curious if they sound similar so sure it would be interesting if you give them a try. The cable worth the purchase, you will fall from your chair...best cable of my whole collection No BS.


----------



## citral23

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> How is the bass of Kanas Pro? As they both use DLC drivers im curious if they sound similar so sure it would be interesting if you give them a try. The cable worth the purchase, you will fall from your chair...best cable of my whole collection No BS.



Yeah I've seen your video, the cable looks gorgeous. 

For the KPE, hard to describe a bass, but to give you an idea it sounds like a much more controlled BL-03 bass, whith maybe a bit less sub extension. It bleeds a bit in the low mids, making it a fairly warm signature. It's not basshead levels, but not something that goes unnoticed either. It's my most "groovy" bass.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

citral23 said:


> Yeah I've seen your video, the cable looks gorgeous.
> 
> For the KPE, hard to describe a bass, but to give you an idea it sounds like a much more controlled BL-03 bass, whith maybe a bit less sub extension. It bleeds a bit in the low mids, making it a fairly warm signature. It's not basshead levels, but not something that goes unnoticed either. It's my most "groovy" bass.



hum....i see...hum...bass is kinda unique with the Hibiscus too...cant pin point exact emphasis but its neither sub bass or mid bass, punch is weighty but soft, not super fast but well controld so mid range is very clean. I dont like having a big mouth for first impressions cause sometime audio source pairing is game changer...i think my Ibasso DX90 wich have some bass coloring wasnt the greatest pairing, now with Xduoo X3 Hibiscus impress me more. Near neutral with impressive imaging, full but transparent timbre, clean mids, some mid treble emphasis...its sure more sparkly than KB100.


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The cable worth the purchase, you will fall from your chair...best cable of my whole collection No BS.



Which cable? Hibiscus? Kanas Pro? KB100?


----------



## ironbrewer

Slater said:


> Which cable? Hibiscus? Kanas Pro? KB100?




 Hibiscus


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Which cable? Hibiscus? Kanas Pro? KB100?


Yep, FAAEAL HIBISCUS cable is real BADASS.


----------



## Luis1316

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yep, FAAEAL HIBISCUS cable is real BADASS.



Fancy cable, they even give you an IEM for free.


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> hum....i see...hum...bass is kinda unique with the Hibiscus too...cant pin point exact emphasis but its neither sub bass or mid bass, punch is weighty but soft, not super fast but well controld so mid range is very clean. I dont like having a big mouth for first impressions cause sometime audio source pairing is game changer...i think my Ibasso DX90 wich have some bass coloring wasnt the greatest pairing, now with Xduoo X3 Hibiscus impress me more. Near neutral with impressive imaging, full but transparent timbre, clean mids, some mid treble emphasis...its sure more sparkly than KB100.



Bass on KP is focus on sub bass, with big deep rumble, texture is very good but not great, control over mid bass is great, very minimum mid bass, in fact i feel they a bit lacking of mid bass, kick drums doesn't sound complete. Bass decay is on slow side with slow but shaking rumble down there. Love my KP but with current state of chifi, some brings more details than KP with cheaper price, bass texture also some IEMs are better, faster decay bass also easily found in other IEMs (which are cheaper).




NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yep, FAAEAL HIBISCUS cable is real BADASS.



From the very first I saw Hibiscus, I know the cable is worth the price, really looks like a great cable. Do they sold separately?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> Bass on KP is focus on sub bass, with big deep rumble, texture is very good but not great, control over mid bass is great, very minimum mid bass, in fact i feel they a bit lacking of mid bass, kick drums doesn't sound complete. Bass decay is on slow side with slow but shaking rumble down there. Love my KP but with current state of chifi, some brings more details than KP with cheaper price, bass texture also some IEMs are better, faster decay bass also easily found in other IEMs (which are cheaper).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, i see....so, its not similar to Hibiscus, wich look even leaner than that as if both sub bass and mid bass is very flat. Im afraid Kanas arent my type...i really need mid bass punch for jazz, rock etc, to me it bring energy to whole sound. Still curious about them tough.

And for hibiscus, your right to be intrigue by the cable....we know how crazy expensive can be cable with BS hifi company. Guess what, i just check and YES you can buy it. For....17$. Very good deal IMO!!


----------



## Makahl (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you for the info! I just found it.
Btw, the link for the Hibiscus cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340444755.html

Edit: Damn, no 3.5mm option available


----------



## yorosello (Nov 17, 2019)

Makahl said:


> Thank you for the info! I just found it.
> Btw, the link for the Hibiscus cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340444755.html
> 
> Edit: Damn, no 3.5mm option available


Dayumm, gonna get it later when they have the 3.5mm jack already


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 17, 2019)

oh its a bummer...would really like a 2.5mm MMCX version of those. I guess 3.5mm 2pin they all go into Hibiscus..

Something to note to about Hibiscus is that they are among the best passive noise isolation I have...surely because of thick metal back plate. I get attack by a little stupid dog never heard is yapping until he bite my shoes. This was a good Isolation test. Thanks little berserk dog!


----------



## Makahl

yorosello said:


> Dayumm, gonna get it later when they have the 3.5mm jack already



The seller replied to me:


> At the end of this month. it will be available. friend


----------



## somth5016

This seller has the 3.5mm version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html


----------



## Orthanc

Hey guys i am hoping for some insight:  Can you tell me which chifi universal iem has the best, deep-seated fit?  I want the monitor to sit deep into my ear canal and essentially appear as if i'm wearing a ciem.  Preferably chifi in nature, but i don't discriminate.  I've seen pics of people wearing the dm6 and love how it sits flush to the ear, not protruding outward hardly at all; in one of HBB's dm6's reviews he essentially said if fits him like a custom iem.. this is what i'm looking for.  I wanted to get opinions before purchasing dm6 set


----------



## yorosello

Makahl said:


> The seller replied to me:


Legit, thanks mate


----------



## yorosello

somth5016 said:


> This seller has the 3.5mm version: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html


Didn't cross my mind that the faaeal official store should sell it too.. haha


----------



## zenki

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh its a bummer...would really like a 2.5mm MMCX version of those. I guess 3.5mm 2pin they all go into Hibiscus..
> 
> Something to note to about Hibiscus is that they are among the best passive noise isolation I have...surely because of thick metal back plate. I get attack by a little stupid dog never heard is yapping until he bite my shoes. This was a good Isolation test. Thanks little berserk dog!



Then you should do it more often bruh.


----------



## HazardousHunter

Please suggest me an IEM(s) for gaming fps which has good soundstage and imaging required for FPS games.
Budget ideally would be 50$ may push to 100$ if its really worth it else stay within that range.


----------



## DynamicEars

HazardousHunter said:


> Please suggest me an IEM(s) for gaming fps which has good soundstage and imaging required for FPS games.
> Budget ideally would be 50$ may push to 100$ if its really worth it else stay within that range.



TRN BA5

mine is still on the way but from review and comparison with v90 they should be better. even v90 and KZ ZSX should be quiet decent. but isolation wise maybe ZSX is better


----------



## baskingshark

HazardousHunter said:


> Please suggest me an IEM(s) for gaming fps which has good soundstage and imaging required for FPS games.
> Budget ideally would be 50$ may push to 100$ if its really worth it else stay within that range.



Honestly I think u would have better soundstage from an open backed headphone. Most IEMs are weak in soundstage compared to headphones, especially at the budget segment. And those IEMs that do have slightly wider soundstage usually are vented or openbacked and have weaker isolation. And some IEMs may have weaknesses in spatial cues too as they are bypassing the external ear and sometimes it is not accurate (U wouldn't want wrong positioning in FPS games I would presume).


----------



## HazardousHunter

DynamicEars said:


> TRN BA5
> 
> mine is still on the way but from review and comparison with v90 they should be better. even v90 and KZ ZSX should be quiet decent. but isolation wise maybe ZSX is better



Thanks, would check them out




baskingshark said:


> Honestly I think u would have better soundstage from an open backed headphone. Most IEMs are weak in soundstage compared to headphones, especially at the budget segment. And those IEMs that do have slightly wider soundstage usually are vented or openbacked and have weaker isolation. And some IEMs may have weaknesses in spatial cues too as they are bypassing the external ear and sometimes it is not accurate (U wouldn't want wrong positioning in FPS games I would presume).



Very True about Spatial Imaging, that's why I struggle to find IEMs for FPS to be used on the go. Hence a portable option is required. 
Any IEM you find worth going for the purpose ?
Thanks for the Reply .


----------



## baskingshark

HazardousHunter said:


> Thanks, would check them out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried the KZ ZS10 Pro previously for a short period of casual gaming, but I did find the soundstage and spatial cues to be very compressed for the purposes of gaming. So it is quite hard to separate footsteps that come from behind u. I don't really play much FPS, but I'm sure others may have better advise for IEMs for gaming.

U considered open back headphones? There are some cheap budget CHIFI options that ain't too bad for sound quality.


----------



## ShakyJake

kukkurovaca said:


> So we need one of these but for audio


So clearly I'm a level 9. (look at my avatar)


----------



## citral23

Waiting for Slater's impressions still on the Hibiscus before pulling the trigger.

Otherwise I think I'll have to get that cable for my KPE. Damn, my wallet.


----------



## Nimweth

**** Pro on the way!


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> Waiting for Slater's impressions still on the Hibiscus before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Otherwise I think I'll have to get that cable for my KPE. Damn, my wallet.



Oh, don’t wait on me, as it’s going to be a while. My order was originally cancelled by the seller after the processing time ran out.

I do plan on ordering another pair during the next sale.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> TRN BA5
> 
> mine is still on the way but from review and comparison with v90 they should be better. even v90 and KZ ZSX should be quiet decent. but isolation wise maybe ZSX is better



Hey. I keep reading these TRN 5BA are  super great....is it true?

I'm not really into TRN timbre rendering....and always suspect it came from BA's they use so im afraid about those. 

Are they brightish-dryish? Did (female) vocal are smooth and have enough thickness??

Multi BA can be smooth, Brainwavz B400 is a good example, Audiosense T260-300 too...but its about Knowles BA's here, wich Im a fan.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Oh, don’t wait on me, as it’s going to be a while. My order was originally cancelled by the seller after the processing time ran out.
> 
> I do plan on ordering another pair during the next sale.



To be honnest, I personally prefer the BLON BL-03 over Hibiscus, timbre is thicker and more natural.


----------



## DynamicEars

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hey. I keep reading these TRN 5BA are  super great....is it true?
> 
> I'm not really into TRN timbre rendering....and always suspect it came from BA's they use so im afraid about those.
> 
> ...



Mine is yet to be arrived but based on my v90, even though their timbre weren't at best on rendering, they sounded very smooth and not fatiguing at all. Expect a bit bright but smooth presentation, on crisp a bit dry presentation. But the BA5 from what I've read, their strong point is on separation, clarity and soundstage - imaging.
I do feel TRN BAs are slightly better than KZ, at least they are smoother and not edgy.

Edited : oh and more forwarded midrange is 1 of my buying factor

I will post my impressions about BA5 when they are arrived, not in a close time though


----------



## citral23 (Nov 18, 2019)

Slater said:


> Oh, don’t wait on me, as it’s going to be a while. My order was originally cancelled by the seller after the processing time ran out.
> 
> I do plan on ordering another pair during the next sale.



Ah ok, thanks for the heads up. Today I've read there's a BL03 MKII in the making too, so back to sitting on my hands and waiting for more single DDs to come out, and reviews to flow in. If they tighten the driver, lower the bass a bit and make a longer nozzle it's going to be pretty damn good for sure.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DynamicEars said:


> Mine is yet to be arrived but based on my v90, even though their timbre weren't at best on rendering, they sounded very smooth and not fatiguing at all. Expect a bit bright but smooth presentation, on crisp a bit dry presentation. But the BA5 from what I've read, their strong point is on separation, clarity and soundstage - imaging.
> I do feel TRN BAs are slightly better than KZ, at least they are smoother and not edgy.
> 
> Edited : oh and more forwarded midrange is 1 of my buying factor
> ...



you got it right: dry, smoothly bright transparent timbre, and sure better and less shouty than KZ (bellsing?) BA's.

its really a matter of flavor appreciation. Knowles are thick, smooth, natural sounding but sometime lack definition sharpness...nothing is perfect....


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 18, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> To be honnest, I personally prefer the BLON BL-03 over Hibiscus, timbre is thicker and more natural.



I have both and agree that the Blon-03 has a more natural timbre and longer decay.

Both have good bass extension and presence, good voice presence, but I like the slightly harsher highs on the Hibiscus more though.


----------



## Spiralman

Supposed that @KopiOkaya has tuned/or helped TRN to tune BA5. He can answer better on what to expect from this set. Although having 3 (!!!) same 30095 tweeters inside BA5 could have been a mother of sibilance, i read somewhere that they are moved deeper inside the shell giving smooth high freq response contrary to usual practice of placing tweeter inside nozzle right at the opening (like in CCA C12).


----------



## HazardousHunter

baskingshark said:


> U considered open back headphones? There are some cheap budget CHIFI options that ain't too bad for sound quality.



I haven't yet but am open to it, any you can name that can suit requirements ?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hum....
look like the Hibiscus cable is findable now:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000297658368.html


----------



## SiggyFraud (Nov 18, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yep, FAAEAL HIBISCUS cable is real BADASS.


Can you say something more about the cable? Is it soft, heavy, prone to tangling? I'm thinking of buying it to replace the one on my IT01, as the stock cable is getting more and more stiff, and the two kind of look alike.

Edit: Nevermind. I just checked and it seems there's no MMCX version...


----------



## Toastybob

Makahl said:


> Thank you for the info! I just found it.
> Btw, the link for the Hibiscus cable: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340444755.html
> 
> Edit: Damn, no 3.5mm option available


There's another listing with only 3.5mm:
US $16.82  6%OFF | FAAEAL 4 Core High Purity Copper 3.5mm Gold-plated Earphone Upgrade Cable With 2Pin Connector For TFZ/Kinera/TRN/KZ ZST/FAAEAL
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kpiEPuD2


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> Can you say something more about the cable? Is it soft, heavy, prone to tangling? I'm thinking of buying it to replace the one on my IT01, as the stock cable is getting more and more stiff, and the two kind of look alike.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I just checked and it seems there's no MMCX version...



If you’re handy with soldering, you could cut off the 2-pin ends and attach mmcx ends.

They also make 2-pin to mmcx adapters, which you could use to convert the cable to mmcx.


----------



## facethemusic88

If only they had the mmcx variant for this cable. Not gonna mess about soldering. Any idea if they are looking to produce any in the coming weeks?

Looking for a balanced 2.5 to pair with the DM6. Electro Acoustic store seems to not give a F about queries. I rather put my money elsewhere.


----------



## citral23

Received my kbear F1 with an unknown driver (no markings on it nor vent, no idea what it is and too lazy to skim the forum) and I'm very impressed on overall clarity and nice timbre on acoustic instruments.

It's not going to win any contest, but it looks, feels and sounds minimal, and I like it because it really doesn't sound off in any aspect, which is what I ask of a budget iem.

This will go to the backpack for now until I pick a single DD. Good job, this is pretty good for a 20€ single BA.


----------



## Tonymac136

It's a generic version. Reckoned to be identical to the Tenhz driver used in some others (as opposed to the "correct" Bellsing). I've got that and the Tenhz one and both seem ok. I haven't bothered with A-B listening as I am sharing tips and cable between both units.


----------



## citral23

Ah ok, I've seen them on amazon FR too, with an explicit bellsing mention for 30€, might get one, can always return it if it's not the "right" driver.


----------



## Tonymac136

My Semkarch CNT has finally started singing. I've had the devil's own job getting them to fit comfortably and seal. I've had one or the other or neither but never both. An hour of listening in and I am still feeling no discomfort. Spiral Dots a size smaller than usual have seen me right. Now I need to work out whether I prefer CNT or Blon.


----------



## FastAndClean

Tonymac136 said:


> My Semkarch CNT has finally started singing. I've had the devil's own job getting them to fit comfortably and seal. I've had one or the other or neither but never both. An hour of listening in and I am still feeling no discomfort. Spiral Dots a size smaller than usual have seen me right. Now I need to work out whether I prefer CNT or Blon.


Wrap something around your neck and get crankin'


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> Received my kbear F1 with an unknown driver (no markings on it nor vent, no idea what it is and too lazy to skim the forum) and I'm very impressed on overall clarity and nice timbre on acoustic instruments.
> 
> It's not going to win any contest, but it looks, feels and sounds minimal, and I like it because it really doesn't sound off in any aspect, which is what I ask of a budget iem.
> 
> This will go to the backpack for now until I pick a single DD. Good job, this is pretty good for a 20€ single BA.



That’s the generic Tehnz 29898 driver. It’s a custom driver developed by Tehnz, so it’s not a clone of any Knowles model.

It’s unvented BTW


----------



## citral23

Slater said:


> That’s the generic Tehnz 29898 driver. It’s a custom driver developed by Tehnz, so it’s not a clone of any Knowles model.
> 
> It’s unvented BTW



OK, found your post wrapping up the different drivers versions and sound difference (thx google) while listening to it.

Found its limit on fast and dense cymbals, not the most natural sounding set, and on a crowded classical part starting to go crescendo it kind of crapped itself and lost coherence, but otherwise I'm still quite impressed, especially by the mids clarity (without much fatigue).


----------



## baskingshark

HazardousHunter said:


> I haven't yet but am open to it, any you can name that can suit requirements ?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/

U can ask the others in the above CHIFI thread for headphones. Like CHIFI IEMs, the CHIFI headphone segment is really catching up to their western counterparts in the midfi segment.

I personally use the OKCSC ZX1, around $50 USD. Quite big soundstage and good details/clarity. It looks clownish though, but sound quality is amazing for the price. And it has good bass quantity and extension for an open back set of cans. Though it needs a DAC/AMP to truly shine.


----------



## mbwilson111

baskingshark said:


> It looks clownish though



Hey!  Not on me it doesn't/


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FastAndClean said:


> yes, it is called - alcohol


You're thinking of lawyers.


----------



## Danfish98

After spending a couple days with the **** Pro I think I'm going back to the original **** as my daily driver. The Pro is going to be the better pair for a vast majority of music but the better sub bass extension, separation, and imaging of the original plus the lack of any sibilance makes it better to my ears for metal.


----------



## AudioNoob

If you want to go even cheaper on low-cost earphones, I'm cleaning out the closet, some are basically new in box and would make good gifts.
*Etymotic HF5 / TRI I4 / Audiosense T180 Pro / Final E2000C / Dragonfly Black *


----------



## yorosello

Gotta get the Effect Audio Origin Cable for $50 for my new CIEM


----------



## gbrgbr

Slater said:


> They also make 2-pin to mmcx adapters, which you could use to convert the cable to mmcx.



Could you please post a link to 2-pin<->MMCX adapter ? I just can't find it.
Hope it's not USD 25 (like Penon wants).


----------



## tiamor988

gbrgbr said:


> Could you please post a link to 2-pin<->MMCX adapter ? I just can't find it.
> Hope it's not USD 25 (like Penon wants).


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.38142568h0Ug8U


----------



## gbrgbr

tiamor988 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000240601042.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.38142568h0Ug8U


Thanks. All this time I was searching for "MMCX _adapter_" . LOL.


----------



## zedbg

mmcx to 2pin - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302353396.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.5.c4921fb4h5pzGJ


----------



## martiniCZ (Nov 21, 2019)

My worked budget way for MMCX (F) to 2-pin (M) I posted here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-97


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

super uber late on the (strangely NOT) HYPE TRAIN.

*BQEYZ KB100* REVIEW is up on headfi and my blog.

And i can deal with its lack of treble sparkle. I sicnerly think its among best tuned iem under 50$.

BQEYZ is so underrated. Such a shame. I mean: theya re a REAL audio company....not OEM copy cat experimental one like KZ, KBear, Kimboofi, Tripowin, Chifi seller-DIY-kinda brands and to some extend TRN.

The KB100 is the type of iem that will get respect with time, the proof it still exist is a hint about this. Balanced mature tuning with a fun lively twist=LOVE. Sincerly better than BQ3.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zedbg said:


> mmcx to 2pin - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302353396.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.5.c4921fb4h5pzGJ


man nice find....was searching for super affordable converter like this!

i mean...i think twister review a 100$ version of this kinda stuff...way overpriced. Now its rightly priced. Will buy Right F Now!


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 21, 2019)

I agree.  BQEYZ is a very underrated company.  Got the KB1 with me at work today.  Really wish I would have picked up the KB100 at $39 this last sale,  but was already tapped out with 3 IEM purchases.  Jon Wayne Bobbit comes to mind if I buy any more. 
Anyway of the ones I have KC2 is my favorite. It's my go to quiet time IEM as of now although Have B3 Pro 1 has snuck back into the mix.


----------



## Viajero

Danfish98 said:


> After spending a couple days with the **** Pro I think I'm going back to the original **** as my daily driver. The Pro is going to be the better pair for a vast majority of music but the better sub bass extension, separation, and imaging of the original plus the lack of any sibilance makes it better to my ears for metal.


I can understand that. There are definitely things I like better about the original ****. The new Pro model seems a bit more U shaped to my ears, with more sub bass and a bit more elevated in the upper treble. I do think it's slightly more prone to sibilance, although with the Sony hybrid tips I'm using it's not an issue for me. Overall, though, I think it sounds more natural and still has most of the qualities I enjoy in the original ****.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I haven't tried the lower-=end BQEYZ IEMs yet, but I have the Spring 1, which if they had just spent some more time & possibly money on tuning it, could be a world-beater. As it is, it's pretty good, and great if you're willing to fuss with it a bunch.


----------



## nraymond

kukkurovaca said:


> I haven't tried the lower-=end BQEYZ IEMs yet, but I have the Spring 1, which if they had just spent some more time & possibly money on tuning it, could be a world-beater. As it is, it's pretty good, and great if you're willing to fuss with it a bunch.



Anyone who has the Spring1 and likes trying out different ear tips, try the Acoustune AE07 (not AET07a) tips on it - I've recently switched to them, and I think it's a good match, but I'm curious what other people hear.


----------



## Slater

kukkurovaca said:


> I haven't tried the lower-=end BQEYZ IEMs yet, but I have the Spring 1, which if they had just spent some more time & possibly money on tuning it, could be a world-beater. As it is, it's pretty good, and great if you're willing to fuss with it a bunch.



That's so sad, because it's their flagship, so one would think it was perfection itself.

Especially with how they've proven their competence when it comes to tuning IEMs like the KB100. Pretty much all of their stuff I've tried, I like. I don't have the Spring 1, nor do I have plans to get it based on the impressions of owners.


----------



## theresanarc

Can anyone comment on how the noise isolation is on the Joyroom JR-E107 and Kailuhong AR-3001? They're cheap but the design seems kinda similar to Etymotics so I'm curious.

Also, how is the isolation in general on an earphone of this design? https://audiobudget.com/product/USAMS/Tenna


----------



## kukkurovaca

Slater said:


> That's so sad, because it's their flagship, so one would think it was perfection itself.
> 
> Especially with how they've proven their competence when it comes to tuning IEMs like the KB100. Pretty much all of their stuff I've tried, I like. I don't have the Spring 1, nor do I have plans to get it based on the impressions of owners.



I don't think it's the easiest task to tune these hybrids with the new driver types. It seems like the budget takes on them mostly have some sort of significant flaw. I bet in a year or two once the companies have figured out how to get the best out of them, there will be some real killers in the $100-200 price range.


----------



## DynamicEars

nraymond said:


> Anyone who has the Spring1 and likes trying out different ear tips, try the Acoustune AE07 (not AET07a) tips on it - I've recently switched to them, and I think it's a good match, but I'm curious what other people hear.



i have AET07 and tried with Spring 1 too, mids become much more clear with more details (on already very very details IEM) too bad i seems sometimes couldn't get perfect seal, so i need more time to deal to have perfect seal. Wish they come with LL size since L size a little bit small to my ears.

and about KB100 yes, they are very incredible, and Spring 1 is an upgrade to KB100. My review will come out in few days bout this. Writing up a full review about this special Spring of the year.


----------



## Slater (Nov 21, 2019)

kukkurovaca said:


> I don't think it's the easiest task to tune these hybrids with the new driver types.



I definitely don't doubt that.

I think if it wasn't ready for prime time, just keep working on development until you have everything dialed in.

Dunu worked on the driver (alone) for their new flagship for THREE YEARS before releasing it. They could have just released a half-baked alpha version after 1 year, but instead they held off and spent more time refining and tweaking, and then refining it some more. THEN they released it when it was ready.

I understand that not every company can do that for financial or other reasons, but I feel it is definitely something to strive for.


----------



## baskingshark

zedbg said:


> mmcx to 2pin - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302353396.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.5.c4921fb4h5pzGJ



This looks quite useful. Does anyone know if it may degrade the sound quality in any way?
 And the cable connector may stick out a bit with it, so must be careful not to accidentally knock it and cause the 2 pin to snap off inside.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 22, 2019)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> BQEYZ is so underrated. Such a shame. The KB100 is the type of iem that will get respect with time, the proof it still exist is a hint about this. Balanced mature tuning with a fun lively twist=LOVE.
> 
> Sincerly better than BQ3.


The jury isn't out on the last sentence yet. However, I do remember hearing myself say, "This is a bit boring." while listening to my new BQ3 but I've never said any bad comments while listening to the KB100. Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Recieved the Blon BL-03 today, the sad part is can't listen to them, sick and at hospital, hoping to get discharged soon.


----------



## mbwilson111

ShabtabQ said:


> Recieved the Blon BL-03 today, the sad part is can't listen to them, sick and at hospital, hoping to get discharged soon.



That is horrible.  Feel better soon.


----------



## TimeSnow

ShabtabQ said:


> Recieved the Blon BL-03 today, the sad part is can't listen to them, sick and at hospital, hoping to get discharged soon.


Get well soon!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Everyone should try the Audiosense Copper cable with the Semkarch CNT1. It's the best sounding combo I have found so far.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Everyone should try the Audiosense Copper cable with the Semkarch CNT1. It's the best sounding combo I have found so far.



I'm also using the Audiosense cables with the Semkarch, and it's good stuff. The Semkarch stock cables were quite bad IMHO. Super stiff and microphonic. But I think most aftermarket cables should beat the Semkarch stock cables for sure.


----------



## genck

I'm using the Tin T2 cable on the CNT1, works great


----------



## oneula

just got bit by the Blur bug today nothing super fancy
But I hope to find out what the buzz is all about
I like supporting independent home grown brands like his
VE,Willsound and Revamp Acoustics were all great personal discoveries.

It feels a level up from the typical KZ churn cycle family of mass market options
And a way better feeling than going with the promoted labels or the mass market Beats stuff

No one to blame except myself and threads like this


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

genck said:


> I'm using the Tin T2 cable on the CNT1, works great


I hear the T2 breaks often when you take the cable out of the MMCX so I am not going to bother trying.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm also using copper on my CNT-1.

And I like the stock cable that came with the CNT-1. I found it light and durable. It loosened up rather quickly and microphonics were fine for me while working. I just think its just plain silly to not use balanced out if you got it, so I only ditched the stock cable for a balanced one.

Good thing I like the stock LZ cables cuz A6 mini is getting delivered tomorrow. LOL. Provided the thing doesn't suck I will use the stock cable for awhile as I actually like to use stock cables for awhile while acclimating to new IEMS. Then I will move on to balanced. 

In my defense though I will say that I grew up with everything having those rubber cables that were on everything and actually still are on most big name brands. I have no problems with those either. HAHA. I guess Im just simple minded or something.


----------



## genck

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I hear the T2 breaks often when you take the cable out of the MMCX so I am not going to bother trying.


I've had that Y brand one (banned) on the Tin T2 for a while and it's basically permanently attached, it won't come off so I don't plan on swapping it. lol


----------



## chinmie

oneula said:


> just got bit by the Blur bug today nothing super fancy
> But I hope to find out what the buzz is all about
> I like supporting independent home grown brands like his
> VE,Willsound and Revamp Acoustics were all great personal discoveries.
> ...



half of my earbuds are Willsound's. can't be beat for the price, and i have tried  some "TOTL" priced earbuds. the Willsounds are TOTL level sounding earbuds at a really reasonable price. it makes me noy bothered anymore with new earbuds


----------



## dharmasteve

So received my Sony MH755s and played them yesterday all day and today.  Weird midget cable but luckily I had an extension cable.  At first no bass but JVC Spiral Dot L helped that.  Nice midrange centric Sony sound. Clear and pleasantly rhythmic. Definitely worth the few quid I paid.  Will I use them in front of my other IEMs/Buds?  Probably not,  but they are very listenable IEMs. For any midrange centric music a 'cheap as chips' option.  On Monday my Semkarch CNR1s arrive....that excites me a little more.


----------



## citral23

chinmie said:


> half of my earbuds are Willsound's. can't be beat for the price, and i have tried  some "TOTL" priced earbuds. the Willsounds are TOTL level sounding earbuds at a really reasonable price. it makes me noy bothered anymore with new earbuds



Aren't the willsound very bass oriented?

That's what I read iirc, if that's the case I'm not sure they can be compared to totl earbuds that are generally more "audiophile" tuned (think Senn HD600 tuning, not bass heavy at all) as I understand it?

I might be completely wrong, those willsound make me curious now


----------



## chinmie

citral23 said:


> Aren't the willsound very bass oriented?
> 
> That's what I read iirc, if that's the case I'm not sure they can be compared to totl earbuds that are generally more "audiophile" tuned (think Senn HD600 tuning, not bass heavy at all) as I understand it?
> 
> I might be completely wrong, those willsound make me curious now



Depends on which one, as it has different models and sound. The most popular ones are the MK1, MK2, and MK3, and the new MK32, all do have a deep bass extensions. The PK series are lighter sounding, and the higher impedanced MK300 are warmer and more mid centric.

Mind you there is no guideline saying light bass equals "audiophile" or higher class of sound, and big bass equals typival consumer sound. It all depends on the way they present the sound, resolution, technicalities, and all that stuff.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 23, 2019)

Well, the official TFZ store on AE had an even bigger discount on the TFZ King Edition than on the 11.11, which was $119 and still going to include a free MLE 2019 when u buy them. :/

The TFZ monica is also $2 cheaper than on 11.11. Wow, lucky I didn't get them.


----------



## citral23

chinmie said:


> Depends on which one, as it has different models and sound. The most popular ones are the MK1, MK2, and MK3, and the new MK32, all do have a deep bass extensions. The PK series are lighter sounding, and the higher impedanced MK300 are warmer and more mid centric.
> 
> Mind you there is no guideline saying light bass equals "audiophile" or higher class of sound, and big bass equals typival consumer sound. It all depends on the way they present the sound, resolution, technicalities, and all that stuff.



Oh I agree, "totl" also doesn't mean much, the 22€ bk2 is the totl yin*** earbud lol. 

Generally speaking, a great technical earbud (totl or not) can have good subbass but avoids mid-bass bleed into the mids, and has excellent clarity imo.

That is not to say everyone should like that kind of tuning/driver response, just that imo those are qualities worth a premium in price as it's not really achievable with 3$ drivers tuned by Chipmunks.

From what I see the mk3 would be the closest to my liking, might give it a shot.


----------



## chinmie

citral23 said:


> Oh I agree, "totl" also doesn't mean much, the 22€ bk2 is the totl yin*** earbud lol.
> 
> Generally speaking, a great technical earbud (totl or not) can have good subbass but avoids mid-bass bleed into the mids, and has excellent clarity imo.
> 
> ...



As far as i know the MK1, 2, and 3 are discontinued, and they are replaced by the MK32. I've heard it, it is closer in tuning to the MK3 but with slightly more bass, and better frontal depth of the soundstage. You might still purchase the older MK from seller like Rholupat, but to me personally the MK32 is an improvement


----------



## stryed

Received CCA C12 and blon bl03 amongst other aliexpress goodies  They were really fast this year...sales not that big for IEMs though.
Quick impressions is that low budget is definitely on another level since only 2 years ago. Too early for proper impressions, but so far C12 and blons complete each other well.


----------



## CoFire

Posted this on Discovery Thread but this thread might be more appropriate. Thanks in advance.

Massdrop has the MEE Audio Pinnacle P2 on sale for $25 normally $100. I think last year around this time they could be had for $42. They feature a 10 mm dynamic driver with a copper clad aluminum voice coil (from the specs). I can't find any info on the driver technology.

Does anyone know how they compare to the current host of DDs? (BLON BL-03, CNT1, IT01, No 3...) Curious on these. I can't find anything too exciting about them. Considering them as a gift but for $25, your in BL-03 territory!

Thanks!


----------



## yseviel

Tonymac136 said:


> C12 is "better" by almost every conceivable metric. It is technically a really good IEM and the timbre (which has been a bone of contention for me with KZ and TRN hybrid stuff in the past) is very good.
> 
> However, the thing with the Blon is that it is just so musical. The soundstage is OK at best, the separation well below par. It totally skips detail and nuance that the CCA picks up. But it's got that je ne sais quoi that reminds me of listening to vinyl.
> 
> I honestly couldn't say buy one over the other. They're both top notch (these two, the Blon BL-01 and the Tin T2 are my four "special" ChiFi IEMs) in their own way. Technical brilliance Vs utter musical bliss. The only thing I will add is that the BL03 is fussy about tips and source (it needs a few more mW than a phone provides to grip hold of the bass and poor fit makes the mid bass quite inconsistent) whereas the C12 is more a plug and play experience. Tips and source make a difference but it is maybe 5% not 50.



I am a bit bass sensitive and I hate microphonics. Does that add in any sway in your opinion of one over the other?


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Well, the official TFZ store on AE had an even bigger discount on the TFZ King Edition than on the 11.11, which was $119 and still going to include a free MLE 2019 when u buy them. :/
> 
> The TFZ monica is also $2 cheaper than on 11.11. Wow, lucky I didn't get them.



Wow looks like the TFZ King Edition didn't sell that well to have to discount it so soon after 11/11. Reviews are still equivocal about it. I remembered on 11/11 with coupon stacking it was $103 USD, but we pulled out last minute due to the reviews haha. (Mass)drop is selling it at $99 USD, but no free my love IEM.



CoFire said:


> Posted this on Discovery Thread but this thread might be more appropriate. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Massdrop has the MEE Audio Pinnacle P2 on sale for $25 normally $100. I think last year around this time they could be had for $42. They feature a 10 mm dynamic driver with a copper clad aluminum voice coil (from the specs). I can't find any info on the driver technology.
> 
> ...



Yeah I asked about the P2 in the Chinese brands thread and podster gave a nice reply about the P2: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1905#post-15317530
It looks very cheap for sure, generic V shaped tuning. I'm in 2 minds about getting one. But it is quite dated, released in 2017, and I have a feeling that the 2019 single DD IEMs that were released may have evolved to much better tuning during this 2 year gap. A few Mass(drop) reviews said it wasn't anything special, though very few detailed reviews about them.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Wow looks like the TFZ King Edition didn't sell that well to have to discount it so soon after 11/11. Reviews are still equivocal about it. I remembered on 11/11 with coupon stacking it was $103 USD, but we pulled out last minute due to the reviews haha. (Mass)drop is selling it at $99 USD, but no free my love IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, guess so. They still to slow down their pace on releasing new IEM I guess. To make a mind blowing one like blon


----------



## Tonymac136

yseviel said:


> I am a bit bass sensitive and I hate microphonics. Does that add in any sway in your opinion of one over the other?



If you're referring to cable microphonics then both are fine. If you're referring to natural harmonics then the 03 does have a tendency for you to kinda not so much hear the harmonics as know they're there. The CCA sounds like every other IEM in that respect, the harmonic effect is one I've only had with the 03.

However. Bass. The CCA has good, fast, punchy deep bass that goes fairly low. The Blon isn't so clear cut. Mid bass can be a bit bloaty and very inconsistent with the wrong tips. Using the intro to "There She Goes" by Babyshambles, the standup bass is all over the place. I've used MH755 tips and got the bass sounding lovely but until you get the right tips you're in a whole world of pain.

Other points to note is that the CCA will plug into a phone and sound fine. Try that with the Blon and you get loose wobbly bass. It needs power to really grip the driver. Considering the CCA is way more detailed than the Blon, it's also surprising how much the Blon shows up poor sources or recordings.

Back in favour of the Blon though is that timbre. Instruments sound better with my Blon than any of my other headphones (IEM or otherwise).

Tl;Dr - want a plug and play that sounds good with anything? CCA. Prepared to invest a bit of time and effort and have good kit? Blon every time.


----------



## yseviel

And one more question then... anything comparable to the CCA C12 that isn't so ugly? lol it's not super important but just in case


----------



## martiniCZ

V90 or BA5 of course


----------



## stryed

Tonymac136 said:


> If you're referring to cable microphonics then both are fine. If you're referring to natural harmonics then the 03 does have a tendency for you to kinda not so much hear the harmonics as know they're there. The CCA sounds like every other IEM in that respect, the harmonic effect is one I've only had with the 03.
> 
> However. Bass. The CCA has good, fast, punchy deep bass that goes fairly low. The Blon isn't so clear cut. Mid bass can be a bit bloaty and very inconsistent with the wrong tips. Using the intro to "There She Goes" by Babyshambles, the standup bass is all over the place. I've used MH755 tips and got the bass sounding lovely but until you get the right tips you're in a whole world of pain.
> 
> ...



I like "wobbly bass" on the blon for stringy bass  But added seperation and clarity of the C12 is great for philip grass, michel jarre,  orchestral type tracks. Sound stage does seem deeper on the blon.
I will probably get another blon as it has something that is special and more of a rarity on the market at this price. C12 will probably go against another multidriver that will have it beat in a few months.

Also received an LG V30 with my goodies. Have yet to get aux mode to get enabled to try to get more power in the blons. A bit lost with android so far  (coming from lumia windows)


----------



## baskingshark

stryed said:


> I like "wobbly bass" on the blon for stringy bass  But added seperation and clarity of the C12 is great for philip grass, michel jarre,  orchestral type tracks. Sound stage does seem deeper on the blon.
> I will probably get another blon as it has something that is special and more of a rarity on the market at this price. C12 will probably go against another multidriver that will have it beat in a few months.
> 
> Also received an LG V30 with my goodies. Have yet to get aux mode to get enabled to try to get more power in the blons. A bit lost with android so far  (coming from lumia windows)



Well there's a BLON version 2 coming out by year end, tuned by Otto to have longer nozzles (better fit) and less midbass. Or u can consider the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay, the BL-03's older brother which has similar tuning to the BLON version 1 but has better fit/isolation/soundstage and slight improvements in technicalities.

IMHO these are worth trying out, but of course getting a 2nd identical BLON version 1 is also a worthy option.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Well there's a BLON version 2 coming out by year end, tuned by Otto to have longer nozzles (better fit) and less midbass. Or u can consider the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay, the BL-03's older brother which has similar tuning to the BLON version 1 but has better fit/isolation/soundstage and slight improvements in technicalities.
> 
> IMHO these are worth trying out, but of course getting a 2nd identical BLON version 1 is also a worthy option.



FIY, anyone who wants longer nozzles for a better fit (but not retuning the sound like the MKII), I  came up with a nozzle mod for the original Blon BL-03 that only costs $0.13.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-89#post-15322543


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I do comparisons ''reviews'' video of *AUDIOSENSE T180-T260-T300*.

I think it can at least give you some idea what to expect from them and how different they are.


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 24, 2019)

*Revonext nex202*

After my *terrible *experience with the new flagship Revonext nex602 which if any of you remember even the company reps admitted to it's rushed to market poor sound quality I had never the less enjoyed their earlier models (of which some i can't mention i think?). Anyway, i took a punt on the nex202 on the 11.11 sales at £25 as they're $50 or £55 in UK. They're still currently at the £25 mark for the Black Friday sales (lol). Very glad i did, these kick lumps out of their big brother. They have a lovely balanced sound, brighter than what i'd normally prefer but it's not harsh and it gives it a high level of detail, especially at the micro level. Not analytical though, perhaps neutral, defo very clear and uncongested. Bass especially mid bass has a satisfying thump and sub bass can have a good rumble. It's VERY airy signature and this goes for bass too, very quick when it needs to be. I really enjoy the soundstage, it's got good depth and it's airy nature gives it good instrument placements in all directions. Upper mids are crisp and like i say are bright but it's still got an overall warmth that prevents it getting fatiguing. On a technical level it betters sets like the KZ ZS10 Pro. Up agisnt the BQEYZ BQ3 they share some similarities but the nex202 is that bit brighter and detailed.

Build wise - extremely light but like their earlier models very well made. It has a titanium shell which i can't see breaking. i absolutely love the cable they come with and

Anyone who enjoys their early models or who wants a good all-rounder that is quite revealing without becoming thin or strident may enjoy these. At the sale price you're getting a very good deal IMO.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52


----------



## oneula

harry501501 said:


> *Revonext nex202*
> 
> After my *terrible *experience with the new flagship Revonext nex602 which if any of you remember even the company reps admitted to it's rushed to market poor sound quality I had never the less enjoyed their earlier models (of which some i can't mention i think?). Anyway, i took a punt on the nex202 on the 11.11 sales at £25 as they're $50 or £55 in UK. They're still currently at the £25 mark for the Black Friday sales (lol). Very glad i did, these kick lumps out of their big brother. They have a lovely balanced sound, brighter than what i'd normally prefer but it's not harsh and it gives it a high level of detail, especially at the micro level. Not analytical though, perhaps neutral, defo very clear and uncongested. Bass especially mid bass has a satisfying thump and sub bass can have a good rumble. It's VERY airy signature and this goes for bass too, very quick when it needs to be. I really enjoy the soundstage, it's got good depth and it's airy nature gives it good instrument placements in all directions. Upper mids are crisp and like i say are bright but it's still got an overall warmth that prevents it getting fatiguing. On a technical level it betters sets like the KZ ZS10 Pro. Up agisnt the BQEYZ BQ3 they share some similarities but the nex202 is that bit brighter and detailed.
> 
> ...


It was a risk but I picked up a set and they really aren't bad
goes well visually with the Acmee MF-01 while sounding pretty good


----------



## theresanarc

Do you guys agree with this? Someone told me that smaller sized IEMs (a smaller housing) that don't have multiple drivers drivers are better at noise isolation than larger sized IEMs like a KZ ES4 or something. 

I will say that the best IEMs I've had so far at isolating have been the smaller MEMT XS5 before I lost them on the bus though this might have more to do with the fact that they worked well with double-flanged tips. My guess is that the metal shell probably has more to do with this.


----------



## FastAndClean

theresanarc said:


> Do you guys agree with this? Someone told me that smaller sized IEMs (a smaller housing) that don't have multiple drivers drivers are better at noise isolation than larger sized IEMs like a KZ ES4 or something.
> 
> I will say that the best IEMs I've had so far at isolating have been the smaller MEMT XS5 before I lost them on the bus though this might have more to do with the fact that they worked well with double-flanged tips. My guess is that the metal shell probably has more to do with this.


the best isolating ones are those with semi custom design that are filled with resin and are flush in your ears with longer nozzles for a deep fit, Audiosense T800 have around 30db noise isolation, that is a lot


----------



## baskingshark

theresanarc said:


> Do you guys agree with this? Someone told me that smaller sized IEMs (a smaller housing) that don't have multiple drivers drivers are better at noise isolation than larger sized IEMs like a KZ ES4 or something.
> 
> I will say that the best IEMs I've had so far at isolating have been the smaller MEMT XS5 before I lost them on the bus though this might have more to do with the fact that they worked well with double-flanged tips. My guess is that the metal shell probably has more to do with this.



In general, I find the BAs with smaller shells or those that have semi custom resin design as @FastAndClean said have better isolation. I'm quite picky about isolation in IEMs as I travel a lot on the subway and also use them for stage monitoring and I found the Audiosense T800 has the best isolation of the lot, even though its shell is quite huge to fit 8 BA drivers. As FastAndClean said, the Audiosense T800 has around 30 dB isolation, excellent for an IEM.

In general, BA sets tend to have a smaller sized IEM housing than DD IEMs, and most DDs also tend to be vented, so I think both of these contribute to better noise isolation in BA sets in general.
Surprisingly, the Audiosense T800 has a vent at the subwoofer area, but the isolation is still top notch, so that's more to do with its good resin shell.

Eartips also play a role in isolation, I find deeper fitting eartips like spinfits or double/triple flanged ones have better isolation for silicone tips, and foam tips in general do tend to have better isolation than silicone ones of equivalent bore/length. YMMV as we all have different ear anatomies.


----------



## Vapour Trail

Slater said:


> FIY, anyone who wants longer nozzles for a better fit (but not retuning the sound like the MKII), I  came up with a nozzle mod for the original Blon BL-03 that only costs $0.13.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-89#post-15322543


this is awesome.


----------



## zachmal

stryed said:


> I like "wobbly bass" on the blon for stringy bass  But added seperation and clarity of the C12 is great for philip grass, michel jarre,  orchestral type tracks. Sound stage does seem deeper on the blon.
> I will probably get another blon as it has something that is special and more of a rarity on the market at this price. C12 will probably go against another multidriver that will have it beat in a few months.
> 
> Also received an LG V30 with my goodies. Have yet to get aux mode to get enabled to try to get more power in the blons. A bit lost with android so far  (coming from lumia windows)



make sure to join the Telegram group: https://t.me/LGEV30

that's where the real magic happens for the LG V30 !


----------



## yorosello

How much is 30db to be exact? Because I also have an universal custom in ear which seals pretty great too with suitable tips but i just don't know how much


----------



## zachmal

harry501501 said:


> *Revonext nex202*
> 
> After my *terrible *experience with the new flagship Revonext nex602 which if any of you remember even the company reps admitted to it's rushed to market poor sound quality I had never the less enjoyed their earlier models (of which some i can't mention i think?). Anyway, i took a punt on the nex202 on the 11.11 sales at £25 as they're $50 or £55 in UK. They're still currently at the £25 mark for the Black Friday sales (lol). Very glad i did, these kick lumps out of their big brother. They have a lovely balanced sound, brighter than what i'd normally prefer but it's not harsh and it gives it a high level of detail, especially at the micro level. Not analytical though, perhaps neutral, defo very clear and uncongested. Bass especially mid bass has a satisfying thump and sub bass can have a good rumble. It's VERY airy signature and this goes for bass too, very quick when it needs to be. I really enjoy the soundstage, it's got good depth and it's airy nature gives it good instrument placements in all directions. Upper mids are crisp and like i say are bright but it's still got an overall warmth that prevents it getting fatiguing. On a technical level it betters sets like the KZ ZS10 Pro. Up agisnt the BQEYZ BQ3 they share some similarities but the nex202 is that bit brighter and detailed.
> 
> ...



thanks for the post !

a better bass has been mentioned than the Xiaomi HD (Hybrid Pro HD ?) in  the aliexpress reviews/comments

how is the upper end of the Nex202 ?

Are they in any shape or form stressful, taxing for longer listening ?

while the Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD are nice sparkly, bright and detailed they are way too stressful and exhausting for longer listening (at least for me)


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 25, 2019)

yorosello said:


> How much is 30db to be exact? Because I also have an universal custom in ear which seals pretty great too with suitable tips but i just don't know how much







How much is 30 dB to be exact when u are using an IEM? Unless u have some measuring rigs, hard to quantify. But for 30 dB, giving a ballpark figure, is when someone whispers to u. Like for the T800 which is rated at 30 dB isolation, I truly cannot hear other people whispering to me when I have it on (with no music playing). With music on, I can't hear anyone unless they raise their voice next to me.

30 dB isolation is a lot for an IEM. Not only does it ensure u play your music softer, but u can get more details at a lower volume.

As per the above chart, just deducting 30 dB from something like a 130 dB rock band (if u do stage monitoring) will save your hearing in the long term (somewhat haha). The recommended guidelines are not to exceed 85 dB for 8 hours, so deducting 30 dB from heavy traffic ( which is ~80 dB) is also very useful if u are using such IEMs as a transit isolating IEM.

I tried using some open backed/vented IEMs like the **** for transit and cause of the poor isolation, one tends to jack up the volume to compensate, and it's not good for longterm usage IMHO.


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> How much is 30 dB to be exact when u are using an IEM? Unless u have some measuring rigs, hard to quantify. But for 30 dB, giving a ballpark figure, is when someone whispers to u. Like for the T800 which is rated at 30 dB isolation, I truly cannot hear other people whispering to me when I have it on (with no music playing). With music on, I can't hear anyone unless they raise their voice next to me.



I need an IEM with music playing rated high enough to mute someone raising their voice next to me about me wearing IEMs with music playing.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 25, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> How much is 30 dB to be exact when u are using an IEM? Unless u have some measuring rigs, hard to quantify. But for 30 dB, giving a ballpark figure, is when someone whispers to u. Like for the T800 which is rated at 30 dB isolation, I truly cannot hear other people whispering to me when I have it on (with no music playing). With music on, I can't hear anyone unless they raise their voice next to me.
> 
> 30 dB isolation is a lot for an IEM. Not only does it ensure u play your music softer, but u can get more details at a lower volume.
> 
> ...


I guess mine is also around that then because i also can't hear anyone that talk to me when the music was playing. Thanks for the detailed chart.


----------



## TimeSnow

SoundChoice said:


> I need an IEM with music playing rated high enough to mute someone raising their voice next to me about me wearing IEMs with music playing.



Added this ^^^ to my sig


----------



## facethemusic88

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yep, FAAEAL HIBISCUS cable is real BADASS.


 Do you have this cable? How is the quality of it when compared to other litz cables often spoken about here? Thank you.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> *Revonext nex202*
> 
> After my *terrible *experience with the new flagship Revonext nex602 which if any of you remember even the company reps admitted to it's rushed to market poor sound quality I had never the less enjoyed their earlier models (of which some i can't mention i think?). Anyway, i took a punt on the nex202 on the 11.11 sales at £25 as they're $50 or £55 in UK. They're still currently at the £25 mark for the Black Friday sales (lol). Very glad i did, these kick lumps out of their big brother. They have a lovely balanced sound, brighter than what i'd normally prefer but it's not harsh and it gives it a high level of detail, especially at the micro level. Not analytical though, perhaps neutral, defo very clear and uncongested. Bass especially mid bass has a satisfying thump and sub bass can have a good rumble. It's VERY airy signature and this goes for bass too, very quick when it needs to be. I really enjoy the soundstage, it's got good depth and it's airy nature gives it good instrument placements in all directions. Upper mids are crisp and like i say are bright but it's still got an overall warmth that prevents it getting fatiguing. On a technical level it betters sets like the KZ ZS10 Pro. Up agisnt the BQEYZ BQ3 they share some similarities but the nex202 is that bit brighter and detailed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

After the terrible reviews of the NEX602, I was spooked away from ALL of the current NEX models. I had figured if they had gotten the flagship tuning so terribly wrong, then there was no hope for the other models.

Glad to hear the NEX202 is OK.

You don’t by any chance have any of the earlier models to compare with the NEX202, do you? I’m curious if the NEX202 would simply be a side grade to something like, say, their ‘steampunk styled ‘earphone. That steampunk one is shockingly good for its low cost.


----------



## ShabtabQ

Thank you so much for all the wishes, I feel better and I'm home, had a listen with blons they do sound nice didn't get enough comfort for tip rolling and proper listening but first impressions are very good, thanks everyone.


----------



## Tonymac136

Just got my £23.79 lucky bag from LuckLZ. Trn v90. I'll give it a listen but I'm not expecting too much. I hated the V80...


----------



## TheVortex

Tonymac136 said:


> Just got my £23.79 lucky bag from LuckLZ. Trn v90. I'll give it a listen but I'm not expecting too much. I hated the V80...



V90 is decent. Much better than the V80.


----------



## mbwilson111

Tonymac136 said:


> Just got my £23.79 lucky bag from LuckLZ. Trn v90. I'll give it a listen but I'm not expecting too much. I hated the V80...



The V90 is very enjoyable.  Nothing like the V80.   You got a good deal.  Give yourself some quality time with it.

I did not get a lucky bag from that store.because I knew they were going to be existing current products so I figured I would probably already have what was in it.


----------



## Tonymac136

Out of the box and they are already sounding better than the V80. Maybe a bit dull but that's an improvement on the tizziness of the V80. The v90 and C12 are definitely showing that ChiFi BA can get better than they have been. These will probably be an occasional distraction rather than a regular listen but they are definitely worth the money.


----------



## Mybutthurts

Tonymac136 said:


> Just got my £23.79 lucky bag from LuckLZ. Trn v90. I'll give it a listen but I'm not expecting too much. I hated the V80...



I have a lucky bag on its way from NiceHCK, I hope my one is as good as yours.


----------



## Tonymac136

Mybutthurts said:


> I have a lucky bag on its way from NiceHCK, I hope my one is as good as yours.



I have one of those coming too. The most expensive one. I can't help myself.


----------



## durwood

yorosello said:


> I guess mine is also around that then because i also can't hear anyone that talk to me when the music was playing. Thanks for the detailed chart.



Isolation figures are interesting because they never state at what frequency. Most likely it achieves 30db at 1khz, but the reality is isolation varies with frequency. Bass frequencies are hard to block.

Here is an example of a Shure SE215



Here we have the ETY ER4XR


----------



## Mybutthurts

Tonymac136 said:


> I have one of those coming too. The most expensive one. I can't help myself.



Only £20.62 for mine.
Spent my 11.11 monies mostly on cables, ties and tips.
And...

Not forgetting another Blon bl-03.


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 26, 2019)

5


----------



## harry501501

zachmal said:


> thanks for the post !
> 
> a better bass has been mentioned than the Xiaomi HD (Hybrid Pro HD ?) in  the aliexpress reviews/comments
> 
> ...



Hmm, difficult to tell you what's taxing or not for you personally? In terms of the XHP I think I have the older version which from what I've read are quite different. the 202 is brighter than I'd normally like to listen to, but it falls short of what I hear as taxing or stressful. If i knew what else you have or like then i could maybe make a more informed suggestion.


----------



## yorosello (Nov 26, 2019)

I wonder when I'll receive my 11.11 items that I bought. Haven't delivered to me until now...

Edit: I literally just rant and now I got the update of the shipment. Both item have arrived at my customs although shipped at different time. Hope it going to be delivered together later. I'll get them around friday or next monday at max.


----------



## yorosello

Btw, anyone know any good dual knowles ba IEM around?


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Btw, anyone know any good dual knowles ba IEM around?



Any reason for it being 2 knowles BA? IMHO the tuning is more important than driver count or driver brand. Some TOTL stuff use Bellsings even.

But if u really want a dual BA knowles, u can check out the Audiosense T260. I haven't used it personally, but reviews look good.


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> Btw, anyone know any good dual knowles ba IEM around?



if you can still find them, the old Phonak PFE sound great, there are a couple models that they have, with different driver configurations. i don't have any experience with the newer sub 100 usd iems though. my only 2 BA keeper in my collection is the EM2


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Any reason for it being 2 knowles BA? IMHO the tuning is more important than driver count or driver brand. Some TOTL stuff use Bellsings even.
> 
> But if u really want a dual BA knowles, u can check out the Audiosense T260. I haven't used it personally, but reviews look good.


Ofc I want a good tunned BA IEM 

But for the T260, wasn't it V shaped? T300 also have some good reviews even though it's not much


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> if you can still find them, the old Phonak PFE sound great, there are a couple models that they have, with different driver configurations. i don't have any experience with the newer sub 100 usd iems though. my only 2 BA keeper in my collection is the EM2


That'll be cool. May check them out when I can find them


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Ofc I want a good tunned BA IEM
> 
> But for the T260, wasn't it V shaped? T300 also have some good reviews even though it's not much



Not sure about T260 and T300 as the only Audiosense I own is T800. But it doesn't mean knowles = good tuning. Knowles drivers generally sound smoother to me than Bellsings (just a personal opinion), but as I said, some TOTL sets use Bellsings, eg Campfire Audio Solaris, and the users think the sound is great. Some CHIFI use Knowles drivers too but tuning isn't the best, there's still reports of harshness in reviews.

FWIW, one pure multi BA (5 knowles) I use frequently is the Hisenior B5+. It is very midcentric and good for vocals and acoustic genres/jazz. This kind of tuning is rarely seen in the CHIFI market. It does have roll off in subbass and upper treble. But very smooth and non fatiguing. I think u are a basshead right? It takes well to EQ so I usually boost my bass for the Hisenior 5+ and am very happy. I think during sales it is about $80 USD. One of my keeper sets.


----------



## ironbrewer

Just got some BLON BL-03 and CCA C12 in the mail. So far I really like the BLONs. Haven't listened to the CCA C12s yet.


----------



## Johnny2R (Nov 26, 2019)

Does anyone have a good URL for some KZ Starline tips, for delivery to the UK? Some months ago I ordered one of the very cheap packs of them on ebay but they never turned up (vendor refunded me). At the same time, I ordered a little pack of a pair each of S/M/L from another source, which did turn up, but unfortunately my cat has now eaten one of them! Yes, weird, I know. It's the large ones I'm after.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Not sure about T260 and T300 as the only Audiosense I own is T800. But it doesn't mean knowles = good tuning. Knowles drivers generally sound smoother to me than Bellsings (just a personal opinion), but as I said, some TOTL sets use Bellsings, eg Campfire Audio Solaris, and the users think the sound is great. Some CHIFI use Knowles drivers too but tuning isn't the best, there's still reports of harshness in reviews.
> 
> FWIW, one pure multi BA (5 knowles) I use frequently is the Hisenior B5+. It is very midcentric and good for vocals and acoustic genres/jazz. This kind of tuning is rarely seen in the CHIFI market. It does have roll off in subbass and upper treble. But very smooth and non fatiguing. I think u are a basshead right? It takes well to EQ so I usually boost my bass for the Hisenior 5+ and am very happy. I think during sales it is about $80 USD. One of my keeper sets.


My current possession, the single BA, AV1s also been very good. It's a mid centric, non fatiguing single BA IEM with good enough bass quantity and I love them. But just that only when playing some complicated song, the separation might get a bit fuzzy sometimes.


----------



## tyota

Still love my Shure SE215SPE.


----------



## Slater

Johnny2R said:


> Does anyone have a good URL for some KZ Starline tips, for delivery to the UK? Some months ago I ordered one of the very cheap packs of them on ebay but they never turned up (vendor refunded me). At the same time, I ordered a little pack of a pair each of S/M/L from another source, which did turn up, but unfortunately my cat has now eaten one of them! Yes, weird, I know. It's the large ones I'm after.



It’s too bad you’re not in the US. I have a bagful of L Starlines. Shipping to the UK wouldn’t make it worth it though.

Could you re-order them from the cheap eBay seller? Maybe they’ll arrive the 2nd time. I ordered many times from him, and never had a single problem.


----------



## Johnny2R

Slater said:


> Could you re-order them from the cheap eBay seller? Maybe they’ll arrive the 2nd time. I ordered many times from him, and never had a single problem.



If there's just the one, then yes, I certainly could. As I mentioned, he refunded my payment without question, so I think it's just a case of being lost in the post. The listing has since disappeared, though, unfortunately. Maybe these are no longer available?


----------



## mbwilson111

Johnny2R said:


> Does anyone have a good URL for some KZ Starline tips, for delivery to the UK? Some months ago I ordered one of the very cheap packs of them on ebay but they never turned up (vendor refunded me). At the same time, I ordered a little pack of a pair each of S/M/L from another source, which did turn up, but unfortunately my cat has now eaten one of them! Yes, weird, I know. It's the large ones I'm after.



You could wait for the cat to return it to you.


----------



## Johnny2R

mbwilson111 said:


> You could wait for the cat to return it to you.



Yes, I could, but maybe not! A guy I know locally had £200 in a jar in his house and came home one evening last year to find one of his dogs had knocked it over and eaten all the banknotes. He spent the next couple of days following the dog round closely, collecting and dissecting what 'emerged' to get the pieces of the banknotes. He washed it all off and pieced as much together as he could and sent it off to the Bank of England, who honour to refund the money as long they get the strip with the serial number or some such thing. He ended up getting most of the money back. Patient man!


----------



## mbwilson111

Johnny2R said:


> Yes, I could, but maybe not! A guy I know locally had £200 in a jar in his house and came home one evening last year to find one of his dogs had knocked it over and eaten all the banknotes. He spent the next couple of days following the dog round closely, collecting and dissecting what 'emerged' to get the pieces of the banknotes. He washed it all off and pieced as much together as he could and sent it off to the Bank of England, who honour to refund the money as long they get the strip with the serial number or some such thing. He ended up getting most of the money back. Patient man!



LOL.  Your situation would be easier.  you can sterilize a silicone tip.  But you would always KNOW!

Our dog stole a container of individually wrapped toffee type candies ... different colors of cellophane.  For a couple of days she occasionally needed assistance.   Colored wrappers sticking out of her butt.  Actually we were thankful they were not metal foil wrappers.

I had ordered several of those bags of tips in  medium and in large.  None of my old listings are active now either.


----------



## MonoJon

I have recently obtained BLON BL-03, Tin T2, Tin T4 (on its way), recabled Sony MH755.

I would appreciate Black Friday recommendations for replacement cables (dark copper color for my "brown" BLON, and silver for my Tins). Cheap, tangle-free, and with chin slider.

I would also appreciate recommendations for any other great Chi-Fi IEMs (<$50 USD) that have some special character or sound profile not covered by those mentioned above. I listen to classical, folk, indie, rock, goth, industrial, and electronic mostly, but also some vocal jazz, shoegaze, world music, etc.

Oh, and on the Tin T2 - I did not find it lacking in bass (with foam tips) as some have suggested. I listened to only a live concert recording of Dvořák's cello concerto in B Minor. High strings seemed a bit harsh to me, but it may just have been the quality of that particular recording. There is a piccolo passage that was just stunning and crystal clear.


----------



## ironbrewer

Just got my **** **** Pros. They sound a bit shrill right out of the box. I have them burning in right now. On the plus side they have not shocked me.


----------



## genck (Nov 26, 2019)

MonoJon said:


> I have recently obtained BLON BL-03, Tin T2, Tin T4 (on its way), recabled Sony MH755.
> 
> I would appreciate Black Friday recommendations for replacement cables (dark copper color for my "brown" BLON, and silver for my Tins). Cheap, tangle-free, and with chin slider.
> 
> ...


TFZ T2 for rock and electronic all the way. They are slightly over $50 though but still under $60. Not a big difference. I also have the Tin T2, Blon 03, and mh755 from your list to compare to it and I like it much more for these genres.


----------



## Tamirci

Hear ye hear ye! This is the announcement of **** **** pro review. Hear ye hear ye!

Wooot!! The worlds first **** **** pro review in a latin language is just published at my website. Check it out and report me odd google translate errors.


 

 



Pros: Clarity, Stage, Layering, Mids and Treble, Extension
Cons: Nothing of note for its price

http://kulakligim.net/kulakici/****-****-pro-incelemesi/


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Tonymac136 said:


> I have one of those coming too. The most expensive one. I can't help myself.


How does one obtain lucky bags?


----------



## baskingshark

rogthefrog said:


> How does one obtain lucky bags?



U buy it on aliexpress. They sell it as an individual store item now and then.


----------



## citral23

Those **** pro look like they've been found in a shipwreck vOv


----------



## DynamicEars

citral23 said:


> Those **** pro look like they've been found in a shipwreck vOv



I said junkyard last time. Lucky I ordered the black one.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DynamicEars said:


> I said junkyard last time. Lucky I ordered the black one.



Mine are blue and they look better in person.


----------



## Viajero

genck said:


> TFZ T2 for rock and electronic all the way. They are slightly over $50 though but still under $60. Not a big difference. I also have the Tin T2, Blon 03, and mh755 from your list to compare to it and I like it much more for these genres.


I own all of those IEMs and I, too, prefer the TFZ T2 Galaxy over all of them. Better tonality/tuning than the others for my tastes and better detail, clarity and separation than the BLON BL-03 and MH755.


----------



## HungryPanda

Received the Faaeal Hibiscus today but unfortunately they are out of phase, contacted the seller (Official Faaeal Store) On reversing cable (which is very nice) on one side sound is very good, U shaped.I am using large starline tips


----------



## yorosello

Viajero said:


> I own all of those IEMs and I, too, prefer the TFZ T2 Galaxy over all of them. Better tonality/tuning than the others for my tastes and better detail, clarity and separation than the BLON BL-03 and MH755.


That's why I sold off my BL-03 to my colleague


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Received the Faaeal Hibiscus today but unfortunately they are out of phase, contacted the seller (Official Faaeal Store) On reversing cable (which is very nice) on one side sound is very good, U shaped.I am using large starline tips



You gonna pop the backs off and reverse 1 of the 2-pin plugs? Or are you just going to deal with always having 1 cable installed backwards?


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You gonna pop the backs off and reverse 1 of the 2-pin plugs? Or are you just going to deal with always having 1 cable installed backwards?



Usually sellers want to make things right and will replace the earpieces.


----------



## Viajero

yorosello said:


> That's why I sold off my BL-03 to my colleague


I still really like the BLON BL-03, I simply like the TFZ T2 Galaxy a little more. But if it was a little redundant for you and your colleague wanted it I can understand why you sold it. I'm definitely very interested in the MkII version of the BLON BL-03.


----------



## yorosello

Viajero said:


> I still really like the BLON BL-03, I simply like the TFZ T2 Galaxy a little more. But if it was a little redundant for you and your colleague wanted it I can understand why you sold it. I'm definitely very interested in the MkII version of the BLON BL-03.


Yeah, i'll look forward for the mkII


----------



## baskingshark

HungryPanda said:


> Received the Faaeal Hibiscus today but unfortunately they are out of phase, contacted the seller (Official Faaeal Store) On reversing cable (which is very nice) on one side sound is very good, U shaped.I am using large starline tips



It seems u get a high proportion of out of phase CHIFI stuff! Maybe it's cause u buy a tonload of CHIFI so law of probability dictates a few lemons coming in?

Lucky u know how to solder. Most of us will just flip the 2 pin connector or return it.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

TRN BA5 is ridiculous good. Second best IEM purchase I have made this year. Very good tuning job by @KopiOkaya. Very comfortable. Very sexy. Very good bargain at $35. Even at non sale price of $42-$45 its worth it. 

I would add this to best released in 2019 IEM list with Earstudio HE100 and oppoty-03.


----------



## Viajero

BadReligionPunk said:


> TRN BA5 is ridiculous good. Second best IEM purchase I have made this year. Very good tuning job by @KopiOkaya. Very comfortable. Very sexy. Very good bargain at $35. Even at non sale price of $42-$45 its worth it.
> 
> I would add this to best released in 2019 IEM list with Earstudio HE100 and oppoty-03.


Thanks for the impressions. Mine should be here any day now. I have a feeling that I'm going to like them a lot (based on everything I've gathered). I have also really been appreciating the V90 more and more lately. It seems like he did a great job tuning both models. 

So is the LZ A6 Mini your favorite? I'm thinking about getting a set during the Black Friday sale.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Viajero said:


> Thanks for the impressions. Mine should be here any day now. I have a feeling that I'm going to like them a lot (based on everything I've gathered). I have also really been appreciating the V90 more and more lately. It seems like he did a great job tuning both models.
> 
> So is the LZ A6 Mini your favorite? I'm thinking about getting a set during the Black Friday sale.


LZ A6 mini is ridiculous good. If I paid $180 for them I would have been happy. The fact I paid $67 for them is just silly. 

Extremely fast bass. Very tight with good extension. Mids are extremely detailed and natural. Vocals are great. Treble is very crisp and sparkly with really good extension Good amounts of detail retrieval. Every single instrument and every note has a space around it that gives off a very 3d vibe. Depth, height and width are all very good to me. 

The IEM was kind of an eye opener for me.  Its THAT much better then anything I have/have heard.


----------



## Viajero

BadReligionPunk said:


> LZ A6 mini is ridiculous good. If I paid $180 for them I would have been happy. The fact I paid $67 for them is just silly.
> 
> Extremely fast bass. Very tight with good extension. Mids are extremely detailed and natural. Vocals are great. Treble is very crisp and sparkly with really good extension Good amounts of detail retrieval. Every single instrument and every note has a space around it that gives off a very 3d vibe. Depth, height and width are all very good to me.
> 
> The IEM was kind of an eye opener for me.  Its THAT much better then anything I have/have heard.


Sounds awesome. How did you get it for such a low price?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Ebay had a $15 off $75 or more deal going on during the 11/11 sale and a seller has/had the A6mini for $79 + $3 shipping.


----------



## yorosello

BadReligionPunk said:


> LZ A6 mini is ridiculous good. If I paid $180 for them I would have been happy. The fact I paid $67 for them is just silly.
> 
> Extremely fast bass. Very tight with good extension. Mids are extremely detailed and natural. Vocals are great. Treble is very crisp and sparkly with really good extension Good amounts of detail retrieval. Every single instrument and every note has a space around it that gives off a very 3d vibe. Depth, height and width are all very good to me.
> 
> The IEM was kind of an eye opener for me.  Its THAT much better then anything I have/have heard.


Although AliE's black friday on LZ A6 Mini wouldn't get that low, capped on $76.10, I think it'll still worth it to get


----------



## BadReligionPunk

yorosello said:


> Although AliE's black friday on LZ A6 Mini wouldn't get that low, capped on $76.10, I think it'll still worth it to get


If you have AE mobile app and have 1000 coins and you wait till a couple minutes before the top of the hour and keep refreshing you might be able to snag a $10 off $69 coupon which would drop the price to $66.

Phew.  Long run on sentence FTW.


----------



## yorosello

BadReligionPunk said:


> If you have AE mobile app and have 1000 coins and you wait till a couple minutes before the top of the hour and keep refreshing you might be able to snag a $10 off $69 coupon which would drop the price to $66.
> 
> Phew.  Long run on sentence FTW.


unfortunately my coins only 11


----------



## Viajero

BadReligionPunk said:


> If you have AE mobile app and have 1000 coins and you wait till a couple minutes before the top of the hour and keep refreshing you might be able to snag a $10 off $69 coupon which would drop the price to $66.
> 
> Phew.  Long run on sentence FTW.


I have tons of coins, but every time I try to get those coupons they say they're unavailable. Even if I go right when another round is supposed to start. Is there a trick to it?


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> Although AliE's black friday on LZ A6 Mini wouldn't get that low, capped on $76.10, I think it'll still worth it to get



The LZ A6 mini is around $56 USD usually on taobao. But that's assuming u can speak chinese to the sellers and the returns/warranty is quite iffy, if u wanna take the risk.



Viajero said:


> I have tons of coins, but every time I try to get those coupons they say they're unavailable. Even if I go right when another round is supposed to start. Is there a trick to it?



The coupons run out very very fast. Every start of the hour they give out a limited number in exchange for coins. These coupons are not the lame select coupon that can only be used at certain stores or items. These coupons are storewide for any item (as long as u hit the minimum spend).
U must really be a hawk and wait at the app screen, once it hits 9 AM (for example), u gotta quickly click the coupon. It runs out in a matter of half a minute or less! By the time 0901 hours comes, it becomes zero available LOL. I've only like succeeded once or twice in getting them as I'm always slow or distracted by something else and 0901 comes =(.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> The LZ A6 mini is around $56 USD usually on taobao. But that's assuming u can speak chinese to the sellers and the returns/warranty is quite iffy, if u wanna take the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can speak a little, but how's the shipping? Same quality as AliE?


----------



## yorosello

For now I'm expected to get $4 off with 2 $2 off coupons


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> The LZ A6 mini is around $56 USD usually on taobao. But that's assuming u can speak chinese to the sellers and the returns/warranty is quite iffy, if u wanna take the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I've just never been quick enough to get them I guess. Thanks for confirming that it does potentially work though.


----------



## baskingshark

yorosello said:


> I can speak a little, but how's the shipping? Same quality as AliE?



I never tried taobao before, as a few friends and family members told me it is like playing russian roulette with taobao. Some of their stuff never appeared and they had to ding dong for months just to get a refund. It seems AE is safer according to them. They also say the taobao side treat their customers much worse than the international AE customers in terms of communication and PR/refunds/warranties.

U should ask @Hisma , he stays inside China and uses taobao, but he told us he won't recommend it for people living outside China or who can't speak Chinese.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> I never tried taobao before, as a few friends and family members told me it is like playing russian roulette with taobao. Some of their stuff never appeared and they had to ding dong for months just to get a refund. It seems AE is safer according to them. They also say the taobao side treat their customers much worse than the international AE customers in terms of communication and PR/refunds/warranties.
> 
> U should ask @Hisma , he stays inside China and uses taobao, but he told us he won't recommend it for people living outside China or who can't speak Chinese.


Okay, then definitely I'll just use AE instead. Pay more but safer, why not.


----------



## Viajero

Well what do you know, I actually got a $10 off coupon this time.


----------



## baskingshark

Viajero said:


> Well what do you know, I actually got a $10 off coupon this time.


 

Nice. Did u hang around the phone app like a hawk?


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> Nice. Did u hang around the phone app like a hawk?


Yeah, that's exactly what I did. Lol But I'm glad it finally worked.


----------



## Hisma

baskingshark said:


> I never tried taobao before, as a few friends and family members told me it is like playing russian roulette with taobao. Some of their stuff never appeared and they had to ding dong for months just to get a refund. It seems AE is safer according to them. They also say the taobao side treat their customers much worse than the international AE customers in terms of communication and PR/refunds/warranties.
> 
> U should ask @Hisma , he stays inside China and uses taobao, but he told us he won't recommend it for people living outside China or who can't speak Chinese.


this is all true. most of these chinese companies have separate teams that deal with international customs vs their local chinese customers.  and some times the packaging & even the components itself are slightly different (for instance having chinese language labels vs english labels - as is the case with some edifier speakers I bought locally).  This is why you can see price variation sometimes.  You might pay more for the international version, but it usually means you get better support and better packaging/accessories.  Good luck dealing with taobao support when they send you the wrong thing, or your product is defective.  Just picture yourself having to chat with a vendor to explain your problems & determine where return the package, all in chinese.  

As someone that lives in China and buys tons of stuff on taobao, avoid it unless you speak chinese well, or are willing to challenge yourself a bit in an effort to save a few bucks.


----------



## Sunstealer

Morning all. I'm new to Chi-Fi (if that's still the term to use) but am really excited to see where this rabbit hole goes. 

Took a punt on these - decided to put together a review.

I have my eye on the BQEYZ Spring 1 tomorrow!


----------



## Mybutthurts

Tonymac136 said:


> I have one of those coming too. The most expensive one. I can't help myself.



My Nicehck lucky bag arrived today alongside some cables & tips.

It contained a NiceHck P3 and a Bluetooth adapter. Not sure it would be an IEM id buy...it's a bit meh and nothing special in my view.

It and adapter have mmcx connectors, so changing cables etc.
I think I've got a present for my sister at Xmas.

So not as good as your V90...


----------



## Viajero

Sunstealer said:


> Morning all. I'm new to Chi-Fi (if that's still the term to use) but am really excited to see where this rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Took a punt on these - decided to put together a review.
> 
> I have my eye on the BQEYZ Spring 1 tomorrow!


I love my Spring 1. But it sounds its best once you remove the cloth mesh behind the grill (or just replace the grill with one you can buy off aliexpress).  DynamicEars goes into great detail about it in the BQEYZ thread. It's an awesome set, IMO.


----------



## Sunstealer

Viajero said:


> I love my Spring 1. But it sounds its best once you remove the cloth mesh behind the grill (or just replace the grill with one you can buy off aliexpress).  DynamicEars goes into great detail about it in the BQEYZ thread. It's an awesome set, IMO.



I've put some dust network grills in the shopping basket as well


----------



## oneula

still impressed with the carbo tenores that I got recently acquainted with after seeing them still rated highly on Crinacle's iem list
For some reason I cast them aside years ago but after getting the final audio 1000 for traveling purposes I decided to check them out again and yes, they are still a contender after all these years.


----------



## 1clearhead

ironbrewer said:


> Thank you Slater. You are a wealth of information.


I think Slater is wealthy.


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> I think Slater is wealthy.



Indeed! I’m typing this message from my luxury yacht in the south of France lol


----------



## TimeSnow

Literally trying to book a holiday in the south of France at the moment. In fairness I just want to see my girlfriend in her new bikini.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Indeed! I’m typing this message from my luxury yacht in the south of France lol


I'll meet you there on my tug boat...


----------



## Tonymac136

Mybutthurts said:


> My Nicehck lucky bag arrived today alongside some cables & tips.
> 
> It contained a NiceHck P3 and a Bluetooth adapter. Not sure it would be an IEM id buy...it's a bit meh and nothing special in my view.
> 
> ...



I got the N3. It's better than I thought it might be looking at reviews but it's not amazing.


----------



## ironbrewer

ironbrewer said:


> Just got my **** **** Pros. They sound a bit shrill right out of the box. I have them burning in right now. On the plus side they have not shocked me.


After some burn in they sound significantly better. They are starting to sound way more natural, pretty linear to my ears, but the sound stage is where they shine for me so far. Hopefully they will still get better. I also put foamies on them and that helped a bunch.


----------



## ironbrewer (Nov 29, 2019)

delete


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Mybutthurts said:


> My Nicehck lucky bag arrived today alongside some cables & tips.
> 
> It contained a NiceHck P3 and a Bluetooth adapter. Not sure it would be an IEM id buy...it's a bit meh and nothing special in my view.
> 
> ...


Got the P3 and bt adapter as well. if what I understand to be the collective thoughts on them based off the reviews I read are anything to go by, this might fill a neat little role in my collection of IEMs as the "rolled-off, easy to listen to" set, which, given the KZs I've been using a lot recently, is a nice change of pace. We'll see!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Viajero said:


> Sounds awesome. How did you get it for such a low price?


I just checked and it's on Penon for $69 today.


----------



## voja

Hello all. This is my first time on this forum, and I must say that it's pretty nice... except there are 1400 pages which I didn't go through. I am trying to make a purchase for the black friday sale on Aliexpress. My budget is 25 USD but if needed it can be stretched to 30 USD. 

My music taste: Modern rap/trap, pop, r&b. I have a very non genre based music taste, I enjoy the vocals from The Weeknd, Freddie Mercury, find myself enjoying Michael Jackson, Lana Del Rey... At the same time I more often than not like to listen to what today’s artist have to offer, ASAP Rocky, Labrinth (a very interesting take on music), Travis Scott… I am not expecting anybody to recognize the mentioned artists, however I am pointing out that I can very much go from Aerosmith to Tame Impala or Lana Del Rey. 

I don’t consider myself a bass head. However the bass element is one of the most important elements in music to me, it’s the one which I “feel” the most and I guess the one which I most often get goosebumps to (when bass is a good match, the emotions are transferred well to me). Sub bass is something I am very much looking forward to, being able to hear the sub frequency which the average earphones don’t deliver would be something I’d appreciate a lot. More often than not the focus on the low end equals to the compromise of the the mids and clarity. I am trying to avoid harsh and bright sounding IEM’s, however that doens’t mean I want the high end to be cut off where it hurts the sound of female vocals and violin (whose sound I also have a close relationship just like with bass, however I don’t listen to violin often). 
This all being said, I need quality low end which digs deep into the sub bass with no bass bleed, but with that I don't want to compromise the mids resolution and separation, or have them recessed. I listen to a lot of vocal focused music with a great low end, so that's why it is important that I dont have a bass which is overwhelming (which would be more suitable for someone who listens to a lot of EDM music and for whom the bass is the only element they care about).

Things I should mention:
-I have a very tight budget so I need the IEM’s to be reliable and last me more than a year. I don’t wan’t an unstable model which is known to have hardware failures.
-I am planning to use them mainly on my Samsung S8 and my Macbook Pro Early 2015. I currently don’t own a DAC or an amplifier which I would use with the IEM’s.
-And this is one of the most important factors: they must not be fatiguing and must be comfortable. I will be using them for well over 3 hours straight, and I should also mention that I never owned or tried an IEM before so the cable going over my ear is a new thing to me.
-I tend to listen to music at very high volumes (which I am aware isn’t good and a valid approach to truly hear the best out of music).

So far I have come across the **** ****, KBEAR KB06 and the CCA CA4 (has a V-shape sound signature and from my knowledge the KB06 is an overall better option). My eyes are on the KBEAR KB06 which would cost me 20.66 USD. The ****'s are amazing from what I hear, they have deep sub-bass, outstanding soundstage, no bass bleed, they retain good texture and clarity. Not everyone feels this way about them, but at around 16 USD it competes with IEMS way above its price point. My problem with ****'s is that they are a victim of some possible QC problems and some complain about their comfort (I am aware of changing the red ear tips which come stock on).
And then there are the Blon BL-03 which are highly praised both on this forum and overall. My problem with these is that they are smaller and don't have the best seal and thus not delivering the deep sub bass which I am looking for.


All this being said, I am aware how picky I am and that I it's going to be hard to find something of the mentioned qualities above: deep sub-bass, good texture and clarity, no bass bleed, no recessed mids, mid-range with good resolution and separation, and a good sound stage. Quite ambitous I am. 
Either way I am here to get your opinion and recommendations. I am open to all critics and am expecting them since I am looking for many qualities at the sub 30 USD range. I also want to add that from my understanding the KZ ZSX is one of the best IEMS for its price, and heard that it has the qualities that I am looking for, however it is way out of my budget. I heard good things about the TRN V90 but am not completely familiar with it. 

Thanks in advance to all who will help me make my first IEM chi-fi purchase!


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> Hello all. This is my first time on this forum, and I must say that it's pretty nice... except there are 1400 pages which I didn't go through. I am trying to make a purchase for the black friday sale on Aliexpress. My budget is 25 USD but if needed it can be stretched to 30 USD.
> 
> My music taste: Modern rap/trap, pop, r&b. I have a very non genre based music taste, I enjoy the vocals from The Weeknd, Freddie Mercury, find myself enjoying Michael Jackson, Lana Del Rey... At the same time I more often than not like to listen to what today’s artist have to offer, ASAP Rocky, Labrinth (a very interesting take on music), Travis Scott… I am not expecting anybody to recognize the mentioned artists, however I am pointing out that I can very much go from Aerosmith to Tame Impala or Lana Del Rey.
> 
> ...



It's gonna be tight to get all yor criteria for 30 bucks TBH. And QC for chifi is gonna be a crapshoot. Nobody will gurantee u they will last for one year with daily usage but they are cheap though, and IMHO some chifi can hit almost the same sound quality as more expensive western brands ar a fraction of the price. But majority of my chifi have not given me any big QC issues so far, maybe I'm lucky.

**** could suit you. There's a pro version that came out recently with one extra BA driver. Still under 30 bucks but sparse reviews. I don't have the pro version but the vanilla **** is very good for instrument separation, details, soundstage and clarity for 16 bucks. Good subbass.
It's isolation is sub par cause it is semi open backed and it does scale better with amping for the treble frequencies despite its specs on paper. But definitely a poor candidate for travel/transit IEM in view of the isolation.
A small nitpick it has a very artificial timbre for acoustic instruments. So not advisable if your music incorporates these. Otherwise a very good set for the price.

BLON BL-03 is a good set for timbre and tonality. It is not the best for instrument separation/details/clarity, and has a bit of a bloated midbass. Which tightens up with amping. The stock tips +/- cables are crap so u can get a good fit with aftermarket tips/spacer mods - see forums. Isolation also sub par so not a good travelling IEM. Both **** and Blon are not fatiguing.

If u can get your hands on the semkarch skc cnt1, it was retailing around 39 bucks two weeks ago on linsoul. Has two tuning filters and can be basshead on black filters. Non fatiguing, nice FR. Comfortable. Originally retailing 95 usd but some shops are trying to clear stock so if u can get it at 40ish usd, it's a good deal IMHO.

If u can stretch your budget a bit, here's other good reviews for sub $50 sets like TRN V90, TRN BA5, CCA C12 and KZ ZSX. But i haven't heard these, so u can ask the rest.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> It's gonna be tight to get all yor criteria for 30 bucks TBH. And QC for chifi is gonna be a crapshoot. Nobody will gurantee u they will last for one year with daily usage but they are cheap though, and IMHO some chifi can hit almost the same sound quality as more expensive western brands ar a fraction of the price. But majority of my chifi have not given me any big QC issues so far, maybe I'm lucky.
> 
> **** could suit you. There's a pro version that came out recently with one extra BA driver. Still under 30 bucks but sparse reviews. I don't have the pro version but the vanilla **** is very good for instrument separation, details, soundstage and clarity for 16 bucks. Good subbass.
> It's isolation is sub par cause it is semi open backed and it does scale better with amping for the treble frequencies despite its specs on paper. But definitely a poor candidate for travel/transit IEM in view of the isolation.
> ...



Thank you for the answer. I never had the BL-03 in my options, it just wasn't something that I was looking for. However I can't get an outside opinion on the KBEAR KB06 since they aren't as hyped and popular as other options. I don't know how the cable and the eartips are on the KB06.
The CNT1's are super sexy, but unavailable to me. I found one pair on AE and it's around 80 USD. 
The TRNV90's are available, and they would be an extreme stretch of my budget. And if it's worth the stretch (if the sound difference is that different and better than the ****'s or the KB06's I'm willing to pay the extra for the quality).

Important note- Isolation is very important to me as though I don't want people around me to hear what I am listening to. Public transportation is not my main usage of the IEM's however I know for a fact that whenever I go to the city or outside that I will be listening to music at loud volumes, and thus I don't want them to act as a speaker. A little leakage is fine, however I don't want to be one of those people with the stock Apple earbuds and let the whole bus or train listen together with me hahahaha. I did notice that the ****'s are quite open, and that explained the immense soundstage. The KB06 also have two vents, but they are not as nearly as open as the ****'s.

The KZ ZSX and CCA C16 would be more suitable for me, especially the ZSX but I am not willing to stretch my budget that far for my first purchase.


----------



## PhonoPhi

voja said:


> ...
> The KZ ZSX and CCA C16 would be more suitable for me, especially the ZSX but I am not willing to stretch my budget that far for my first purchase.



CCA CA4 are quite enjoyable.
CCA C10 are nice and gentle, and well in your allocated  budget.


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> Thank you for the answer. I never had the BL-03 in my options, it just wasn't something that I was looking for. However I can't get an outside opinion on the KBEAR KB06 since they aren't as hyped and popular as other options. I don't know how the cable and the eartips are on the KB06.
> The CNT1's are super sexy, but unavailable to me. I found one pair on AE and it's around 80 USD.
> The TRNV90's are available, and they would be an extreme stretch of my budget. And if it's worth the stretch (if the sound difference is that different and better than the ****'s or the KB06's I'm willing to pay the extra for the quality).
> 
> ...



TRN V90 is quite V shaped though, if u are a mids lover like your initial post, it might not be the best option.

KZ ZSX has a predecessor called the ZS 10 Pro, I saw it around 32ish USD during sales. It has great clarity/instrument separation/details and midbass > subbass, but it is a bit V shaped, and some mids may be lost in the tuning. But worth a shot. I think the ZSX, CCA C12 and TRN V90 all have improvements over it though.


Isolation is not only for others to not hear u, but to protect your hearing. Especially if u are gonna use the IEMs for long stretches. With poorer isolation on the go, one will jack up the volume to compensate and this is not good for your hearing in the long term. But other than hearing protection, it does let u hear more details and especially the bass frequencies with better isolation on the go.


----------



## voja

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA CA4 are quite enjoyable.
> CCA C10 are nice and gentle, and well in your allocated  budget.


Thanks! I heard that the CA4's would better suit me than the C10's, and that the KBEAR KB06 has the bass of the KZ ZS7, the dynamics of the ZS10 and the overall balanced presentation of the CCA C10. However I was recommended the KB06 over CA4's.


----------



## voja (Nov 29, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> TRN V90 is quite V shaped though, if u are a mids lover like your initial post, it might not be the best option.
> 
> KZ ZSX has a predecessor called the ZS 10 Pro, I saw it around 32ish USD during sales. It has great clarity/instrument separation/details and midbass > subbass, but it is a bit V shaped, and some mids may be lost in the tuning. But worth a shot. I think the ZSX, CCA C12 and TRN V90 all have improvements over it though.
> 
> ...


I am aware of the ZS10 Pro, however the other options seem to be better than it. The C12 is in my price range but again was recommended the KB06 over the C12 since C12 is a little more laid back but it has better clarity that the KB06, but it doesn't keep up with the bass of the KB06.

Never actually even payed attention to hearing protection unfortunately, probably caused some permanent  damage due to my habit of cranking up the volume. I will keep this in mind, I noticed the KB06 only have one vent unlike the **** and V90 which seem to be more open. Even though the KB06 has only three drivers compared to the competition, it seems like it sounded better. Afterall more doesn't always equal better.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 29, 2019)

voja said:


> I am aware of the ZS10 Pro, however the other options seem to be better than it. The C12 is in my price range but again was recommended the KB06 over the C12 since C12 is a little more laid back but it has better clarity that the KB06, but it doesn't keep up with the bass of the KB06.
> 
> Never actually even payed attention to hearing protection unfortunately, probably caused some permanent  damage due to my habit of cranking up the volume. I will keep this in mind, I noticed the KB06 only have one vent unlike the **** and V90 which seem to be more open. Even though the KB06 has only three drivers compared to the competition, it seems like it sounded better. Afterall more doesn't always equal better.



Yes agreed more drivers is not always better. Tuning is more important. And generally vented IEMs tend to have poorer isolation.

Maybe u can ask folks like @Nimweth, @Otto Motor , @darmanastartes  and @NymPHONOmaniac about the KB06 vs stuff like CCA C12/**** since they have reviewed these and other sub 50 buck IEMs extensively.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

KZ ES4 is basshead and great for rap. Its like $11
Blon BL03 is dope and handles all those genres. $25
BQEYZ KB1 is $22 and can do everything you need. Its also very comfortable and built like a tank.


----------



## PhonoPhi

voja said:


> Thanks! I heard that the CA4's would better suit me than the C10's, and that the KBEAR KB06 has the bass of the KZ ZS7, the dynamics of the ZS10 and the overall balanced presentation of the CCA C10. However I was recommended the KB06 over CA4's.


I have not heard KB06 (never had motivation).
If C12 is in your budget, it may be the best option, it is not "laid back". C12 is described by most as tuned slightly more aggresively compared to ZSX, with which they share identical components. I do not have ZSX, but C12 is definitely one of my most enjoyable IEMs together with C16.


----------



## voja

PhonoPhi said:


> I have not heard KB06 (never had motivation).
> If C12 is in your budget, it may be the best option, it is not "laid back". C12 is described by most as tuned slightly more aggresively compared to ZSX, with which they share identical components. I do not have ZSX, but C12 is definitely one of my most enjoyable IEMs together with C16.


The C12's are definitely attractive, I might have mistaken the C16's to C12's, it's very possible that I read somewhere that the C16 doesn't dig into the sub-bass as well as the ZSX, however that it has more detail and clarity than the ZSX.

So at the moment I have the KB06, BQEYZ KB1's and C12's have been said to have more of the low end compared to the KB06. Tbh I don't expect anyone to be motivated to try them, they aren't hyped or that talked about. But I'll try to get some more info on the KB1's, those look mad.


----------



## Tonymac136

PhonoPhi said:


> I have not heard KB06 (never had motivation).
> If C12 is in your budget, it may be the best option, it is not "laid back". C12 is described by most as tuned slightly more aggresively compared to ZSX, with which they share identical components. I do not have ZSX, but C12 is definitely one of my most enjoyable IEMs together with C16.



I've not got ZSX but I do have C12, V90, BL03, Semkarch, ****, VE BIE...

C12 is sparkly and enjoyable. It does seem slightly V shaped but not too much. Sub bass doesn't go that deep.
V90 is just a bit "polite" for my liking. Bothe the V90 and C12 are good all-rounders.
The BL03 sounds better with real instruments than electronic. However it really likes to be on the end of a bit of amplification. Sub bass is deeper than any others except the BIE but it doesn't dominate the sound. It isn't detailed but is incredibly musical.
The Semkarch is similar. It has more bass but not deeper bass. I've a personal dislike of it because I struggled to get a good fit but now I'm there it's on a par with any of my other IEMs.
The **** has horrid shrieky timbre but is otherwise pretty good.
The BIE just has too much bass for my liking. It's like being punched in the head. A lot of people like this.


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> KZ ES4 is basshead and great for rap. Its like $11
> Blon BL03 is dope and handles all those genres. $25
> BQEYZ KB1 is $22 and can do everything you need. Its also very comfortable and built like a tank.



The KB1's caught my interest definitely. They look very nice, however I am going to need more opinions and some research to know how their sound stage, sub-bass etc etc. is. One thing that immediately caught eye is that the two pins are not recessed but also their plastic housing isn't angled like on the KB06 (the pins are recessed, however if you look at the clear housing, you will notice that it is "L" shaped which would prevent the stress on the cables, especially because the cable is being worn behind the ear, thus having the cable straight up and being bent behind the ear leaves it vulnerable to breakage).


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Yes agreed more drivers is not always better. Tuning is more important. And generally vented IEMs tend to have poorer isolation.
> 
> Maybe u can ask folks like @Nimweth and @NymPHONOmaniac about the KB06 vs stuff like CCA C12/**** since they have reviewed these and other sub 50 buck IEMs extensively.



@Nimweth  is the main person who helped me on another forum. He is the person who recommended me the KB06's and his review of the KZ ZSX is the one which my posts here I based on, most of his posts helped me narrow my search. I am looking forward to hear how the KB06's compare to the BQEYZ KB1.


----------



## voja

Tonymac136 said:


> I've not got ZSX but I do have C12, V90, BL03, Semkarch, ****, VE BIE...
> 
> C12 is sparkly and enjoyable. It does seem slightly V shaped but not too much. Sub bass doesn't go that deep.
> V90 is just a bit "polite" for my liking. Bothe the V90 and C12 are good all-rounders.
> ...


From what I have noticed most of the music I listen to features more digital and electronic instruments rather than real ones. I just have a negative opinion about the BL03's and am currently leaning more towards the KB06 and the KB1's. I  am wondering how the 1DD+2BA's from KBEAR KB06 compare to the 2DD+1BA from BQEYZ KB1.


----------



## Nimweth

voja said:


> @Nimweth  is the main person who helped me on another forum. He is the person who recommended me the KB06's and his review of the KZ ZSX is the one which my posts here I based on, most of his posts helped me narrow my search. I am looking forward to hear how the KB06's compare to the BQEYZ KB1.


Thank you! I'm pleased that I was able to help. I have not tried the KB1, however!


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 29, 2019)

voja said:


> From what I have noticed most of the music I listen to features more digital and electronic instruments rather than real ones. I just have a negative opinion about the BL03's and am currently leaning more towards the KB06 and the KB1's. I  am wondering how the 1DD+2BA's from KBEAR KB06 compare to the 2DD+1BA from BQEYZ KB1.



Try the Hibiscus, between the Blon-03 and my Hibiscus, the Hibiscus is better for electronic music.

It is also 110 sensitivity, so no reason to drive it and can stick to 3.5mm. Which it comes with a great cable. Heck this is probably one of the best cables that I own other than my Linum bax cable.


----------



## nraymond

Infoseeker said:


> Try the Hibiscus, between the Blon-03 and my Hibiscus, the Hibiscus is better for electronic music.
> 
> It is also 110 sensitivity, so no reason to drive it and can stick to 3.5mm. Which it comes with a great cable.



Can you compare the BLON BL-03 vs. FAAEL Hibiscus in more detail? Which ear tips are you using on each, and what are you driving them with? I found one YouTube video that compared them briefly and said Hibiscus had rolled off high end in comparison to BL-03, but I haven't found anything in any detail comparing the two.


----------



## Infoseeker (Nov 29, 2019)

Nah, the Hibiscus has a hot treble in comparison o the Blon-03.

Both have a similar tuning for the bass to mids transition. But Hibiscus has better control, while the Blon-03 has a longer decay. Blon-03 has a specialization for brass instruments and acoustic stuff.

Voices is similar in both. Neither have made an issue out of bleed. Male voices are good.

Voices to treble. Hibiscus is close to being shouty but not too much; so not painful. Treble is definitely a hot treble not letting itself be ignored.

The Hibiscus definitely does not roll off because it even has a better simulated soundstage due to the treble.


The Hibiscus comes with good tips and I am using the medium one supplied. Fit on these are perfect and no sharp edges skin contact on the iem

With Blon-03 I probably should find a silicone tip for this comparison, because I can only get a solid fit with comply Foams (tx isolation series). Blon-03 sits amazingly flush with the ear you could sleep on your side with them if you had appropriate silicone tips.

Both are off my Hiby R6 Pro 3.5mm output for the Hibiscus, and 4.4 output for my Blon-03.


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 29, 2019)

For U.S,. customers, Amazon has the *FAAEAL Hibiscus *on "Black Friday Deal": $51.92 USD
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZNV8V8V/


----------



## voja

The Hibiscus do look great, however, again they are out of my budget. So as for now it's still a decision between the KBEAR KB06's and the BQEYZ KB1's.


----------



## RicHSAD

Been trying out the new **** Pro. It has good tuning except for the 8khz region which is a little too hot. It makes vocals sound "nasal", if that makes sense. A -3db EQ there actually makes them very capable earphones in my opinion. I think I'll end up preferring the Blon-03 still, but more listening is required.


----------



## Slater

lgcubana said:


> For U.S,. customers, Amazon has the *FAAEAL Hibiscus *on "Black Friday Deal": $51.92 USD
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZNV8V8V



It’s $64.90 for me?

Also, remember to remove the referral portion of links, so you don’t get into trouble with the admins


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 29, 2019)

Slater said:


> It’s $64.90 for me?
> 
> *Also, remember to remove the referral portion of links*, so you don’t get into trouble with the admins



Thanks for correcting the link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07ZNV8V8V

Also, just noticed, the pricing is for Prime members


----------



## SoundChoice (Nov 29, 2019)

(Duplicate post)


----------



## yseviel

BadReligionPunk said:


> BQEYZ KB1 is $22 and can do everything you need. Its also very comfortable and built like a tank.



Where do you find this price?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

yseviel said:


> Where do you find this price?



NiceHCK audio store on Aliexpress. The mobile app price is $22. There are also a couple of other stores selling at the same price.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

voja said:


> The KB1's caught my interest definitely. They look very nice, however I am going to need more opinions and some research to know how their sound stage, sub-bass etc etc. is. One thing that immediately caught eye is that the two pins are not recessed but also their plastic housing isn't angled like on the KB06 (the pins are recessed, however if you look at the clear housing, you will notice that it is "L" shaped which would prevent the stress on the cables, especially because the cable is being worn behind the ear, thus having the cable straight up and being bent behind the ear leaves it vulnerable to breakage).



You shouldn't worry about cable breakage. In the event you break one, a replacement can be had at $2-$3(KZ copper).


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm really enjoying the V90 today. I've used it with all of my gear and with my Little Dot 1+ with the SMSL Sanskrit, suddenly it's just come to life.


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> NiceHCK audio store on Aliexpress. The mobile app price is $22. There are also a couple of other stores selling at the same price.


Definitely wasn't hard to find it on AE. The one without mic is 22, with mic 24 USD. I'm not sure whether the prices differ from the browser and phone app store. Let me know if they do.


----------



## HungryPanda

The V90 is one of the latest surprises for me, love them


----------



## citral23

HungryPanda said:


> The V90 is one of the latest surprises for me, love them



You always seem to post one-liners like this panda, I'm afraid that's not super helpful, could you elaborate a little as to why you like them? TIA


----------



## HungryPanda

Just the fact that on my commute I seem to always pick them no matter what dap I take, I just enjoy listening to nearly every genre of music with them. They are really comfortable and isolate well.


----------



## yseviel

voja said:


> Definitely wasn't hard to find it on AE. The one without mic is 22, with mic 24 USD. I'm not sure whether the prices differ from the browser and phone app store. Let me know if they do.



I just wanted to know if they were looking at the same one. Since only 13 have been sold and I thought Penon was the only distributor, I didn't look at them and immediately feel confident they were genuine.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

voja said:


> Definitely wasn't hard to find it on AE. The one without mic is 22, with mic 24 USD. I'm not sure whether the prices differ from the browser and phone app store. Let me know if they do.


Phone app is always a couple % less then browser.


----------



## MonoJon

genck said:


> TFZ T2 for rock and electronic all the way. They are slightly over $50 though but still under $60. Not a big difference. I also have the Tin T2, Blon 03, and mh755 from your list to compare to it and I like it much more for these genres.



@genck Thank you so much for your response. I'm not sure the TFZ T2 is really for me right now - it's significantly more expensive than the BL03 of MH755 and seems to be in the same category of sound profile. It is also a single DD design, and I have a bunch of those already. One of my goals is to try and discover the sound profile I like best, as I am new to this hobby, with the intention of eventually buying a more expensive pair of over-ears in that sound profile, so I am looking to cover as many different "sound profiles" with cheap Chi-Fi IEMs as possible before upgrading in one or more of these profiles. Does this make sense? Anyway, I am wondering if a multi-BA or hybrid disign might be the next logical choice as something that is significant different from what I already have. My main general are goth, industrial, acoustic folk/country/americana, rock, alternative, indie, classical, and world music. I want IEMs that cover these genres well. I'm curious about IEMs that are said to have a more "reference, "analytical", or "detailed" sound with better instrument "seperation", though I really don't fully understand what these words mean yet. I've read a bit about the TRN V90, KZ ZSX, CCA C12, CCA C16, RevoNext NEX202, RevoNex QT5, and another RevoNext product that I understand cannot be mentioned, but don't understand clearly if these fill any major gaps in my collection.

I would also like some recommendations on good upgrade cables (or at least brands of cables) that are inexpensive, tangle-resistant, have chin slider, and can reduce microphonics. 

I'd also love some recommendations on cheap but good generic tips from AliExpress for tip rolling.

Best to all, and I hope all (in United States and Americans abroad) had a happy Thanksgiving!

~ Jon


----------



## Tonymac136

Ok so - separation is where you can hear each individual instrument as a separate entity. A more detailed sound presents more of the nuances in a recording. For example being able to hear the "ting" of a triangle clearly when another IEM either muffles it or glossed over it entirely. 
BA IEMs tend (and yes, I'm aware of the generalisations) to present more detail and provide better separation of instruments at the expense of timbre (frequently they sound a bit "off" especially with real instruments) and extension (providing a sound from the deepest sub bass to the highest treble).
Hence the multi BA designs and Hybrids. This enables designers to have the deeper bass of a DD and the details of a BA. The flaw in this idea being that integrating the multiple drive units takes skill and leading some to prefer the DD sound.
Definitely trying a few different driver arrangements is the way to go with regards different sound profiles. For example the sound of the V90 and that of the CCA C12 aren't massively different to each other but are very different to the BL03.


----------



## voja

I actual


BadReligionPunk said:


> Phone app is always a couple % less then browser.


I actually didn't know that, thank you!


----------



## MonoJon

Tonymac136 said:


> BA IEMs tend .... to present more detail and provide better separation of instruments at the expense of timbre .... and extension ....
> Hence the multi BA designs and Hybrids. This enables designers to have the deeper bass of a DD and the details of a BA. The flaw in this idea being that integrating the multiple drive units takes skill and leading some to prefer the DD sound.
> Definitely trying a few different driver arrangements is the way to go with regards different sound profiles. For example the sound of the V90 and that of the CCA C12 aren't massively different to each other but are very different to the BL03.



@Tonymac136 Thank you, this expands a bit on what I already knew conceptually, but I still don't have a visceral sense of how this sounds unless I actually listen to some hybrid or multi-BA designs. I am wondering, especially, if a design like this might be better for classical than the Blon BL-03, Tin T2 or T4 (on the way) that I already have, i.e. for the detail and separation, but classical music also requires proper timbre for a pleasant listen as all instruments are acoustic. I'm also wondering if something with more sub-bass extension would aid in rock, electronic and industrial music listening. I keep reading that the TRN V90 goes very low and has a bass emphasis, but if it's only marginally more so than my BL-03 or MH755 then probably not an importatant purchase for me right now.

By the was, as far as Black Friday deal spotting, I see that KZ ZSX can be had on Amazon for $42.99 with coupon and CCA C10 can be had for $32.79 (plus tax). Are these good deals, and would either of these fill important gaps in my collection?

Best,

Jon


----------



## Tonymac136

MonoJon said:


> @Tonymac136 Thank you, this expands a bit on what I already knew conceptually, but I still don't have a visceral sense of how this sounds unless I actually listen to some hybrid or multi-BA designs. I am wondering, especially, if a design like this might be better for classical than the Blon BL-03, Tin T2 or T4 (on the way) that I already have, i.e. for the detail and separation, but classical music also requires proper timbre for a pleasant listen as all instruments are acoustic. I'm also wondering if something with more sub-bass extension would aid in rock, electronic and industrial music listening. I keep reading that the TRN V90 goes very low and has a bass emphasis, but if it's only marginally more so than my BL-03 or MH755 then probably not an importatant purchase for me right now.
> 
> By the was, as far as Black Friday deal spotting, I see that KZ ZSX can be had on Amazon for $42.99 with coupon and CCA C10 can be had for $32.79 (plus tax). Are these good deals, and would either of these fill important gaps in my collection?
> 
> ...



The C12 and V90 both have much, much better timbre than previous efforts such as the KZ ZS10 and the V80. I'm listening to Beethoven's 5th on the V90 as I type this. I wouldn't say the bass is that much heavier than the BL03 though, although I'm using stock tips which might not help.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

voja said:


> The KB1's caught my interest definitely. They look very nice, however I am going to need more opinions and some research to know how their sound stage, sub-bass etc etc. is. One thing that immediately caught eye is that the two pins are not recessed but also their plastic housing isn't angled like on the KB06 (the pins are recessed, however if you look at the clear housing, you will notice that it is "L" shaped which would prevent the stress on the cables, especially because the cable is being worn behind the ear, thus having the cable straight up and being bent behind the ear leaves it vulnerable to breakage).





voja said:


> Hello all. This is my first time on this forum, and I must say that it's pretty nice... except there are 1400 pages which I didn't go through. I am trying to make a purchase for the black friday sale on Aliexpress. My budget is 25 USD but if needed it can be stretched to 30 USD.
> 
> My music taste: Modern rap/trap, pop, r&b. I have a very non genre based music taste, I enjoy the vocals from The Weeknd, Freddie Mercury, find myself enjoying Michael Jackson, Lana Del Rey... At the same time I more often than not like to listen to what today’s artist have to offer, ASAP Rocky, Labrinth (a very interesting take on music), Travis Scott… I am not expecting anybody to recognize the mentioned artists, however I am pointing out that I can very much go from Aerosmith to Tame Impala or Lana Del Rey.
> 
> ...



You can check out **** Pro (closest to your ideal sound signature), ZSN/Pro, and BLON BL03.


----------



## voja

Dani157 said:


> You can check out **** Pro (closest to your ideal sound signature), ZSN/Pro, and BLON BL03.


I don't think I'd personally go with D6 or D5 Pro due to their semi-open construction which definitely let's out sound, but gives it a bigger soundstage. As to the BLON BL03, again a little bit more open than the general options and from what I heard the fit isn't as snug and thus doesn't provide the depth and the punch of the low end/bass. 

I am wondering how the BLO3 differs from KBEAR KB06 and QEYZ KB1, which are what I ahve come down to so far.


----------



## zachmal

voja said:


> I don't think I'd personally go with D6 or D5 Pro due to their semi-open construction which definitely let's out sound, but gives it a bigger soundstage. As to the BLON BL03, again a little bit more open than the general options and from what I heard the fit isn't as snug and thus doesn't provide the depth and the punch of the low end/bass.
> 
> I am wondering how the BLO3 differs from KBEAR KB06 and QEYZ KB1, which are what I ahve come down to so far.



don't underestimate the BLON BL-03's bass with a good fit


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

voja said:


> I don't think I'd personally go with D6 or D5 Pro due to their semi-open construction which definitely let's out sound, but gives it a bigger soundstage. As to the BLON BL03, again a little bit more open than the general options and from what I heard the fit isn't as snug and thus doesn't provide the depth and the punch of the low end/bass.
> 
> I am wondering how the BLO3 differs from KBEAR KB06 and QEYZ KB1, which are what I ahve come down to so far.



Honestly on Blon's fit, I'd say all of us have different ear anatomy and one should keep that in mind before purchasing IEMs as personally I was more than satisfied with stock blon accessories. But, to each to it's own. If you're on a tight budget and are dabbling into chifi for the very first time I'd suggest that you hedge your bets on two IEMs in your budget. Get a taste of what this industry has to offer and try to build your own arsenal basis your preferences.


----------



## citral23

zachmal said:


> don't underestimate the BLON BL-03's bass with a good fit



It's horrible for us who like neutral. If you like slow bloated over the top bass however yeah....


----------



## voja

zachmal said:


> don't underestimate the BLON BL-03's bass with a good fit


I have to agree with you on this one. I just got a bad image of the BLON BL-03, from what I see after a micropore mod the sub bass is quite good. But again I didn't get any opinions on how it differs from the KBEAR KB06 and QEYZ KB1.


----------



## Tonymac136

citral23 said:


> It's horrible for us who like neutral. If you like slow bloated over the top bass however yeah....



Change your tips. I went through dozens before I sorted the bass out. In my case, MH755 tips.


----------



## Slater

voja said:


> I am wondering how the BLO3 differs from KBEAR KB06 and QEYZ KB1, which are what I ahve come down to so far.



I assume you’re searching for all of these, right? There’s loads and loads and loads of information available.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kb1.23401/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-kb06.23834/


----------



## kukkurovaca

Bass presentation of BLON does vary widely, mainly with seal; if you find them too bassy simply going to an imperfect seal might actually make them perfect. Source power also plays a nontrivial role. 

But if you like your bass rolled off, then look elsewhere : )

I would also agree that the bass is slower than my personal preference. Nothing to complain about at the price though.


----------



## MonoJon

Tonymac136 said:


> The C12 and V90 both have much, much better timbre than previous efforts such as the KZ ZS10 and the V80. I'm listening to Beethoven's 5th on the V90 as I type this. I wouldn't say the bass is that much heavier than the BL03 though, although I'm using stock tips which might not help.



Hmm, interesting. I'm willing to pull the trigger today on either the CCA C12, TRN V90, or KZ ZSX. Which one would probably be best for my preferred genres of goth, industrial, shoegaze, acoustic folk/country/americana, rock, alternative, indie, classical, and world music? I listen to very little rap/hip hop and just a little more pop/dance (soft spot for Lady Gaga).

Also, on a completely unrelated note - what is the proper o-ring size on the BLON BL-03 to add to the nozzles to get a deeper insertion?

~ Jon


----------



## Tonymac136

MonoJon said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'm willing to pull the trigger today on either the CCA C12, TRN V90, or KZ ZSX. Which one would probably be best for my preferred genres of goth, industrial, shoegaze, acoustic folk/country/americana, rock, alternative, indie, classical, and world music? I listen to very little rap/hip hop and just a little more pop/dance (soft spot for Lady Gaga).
> 
> Also, on a completely unrelated note - what is the proper o-ring size on the BLON BL-03 to add to the nozzles to get a deeper insertion?
> 
> ~ Jon



The CCA C12 and V90 are the only two I own. Frankly, they are (and I believe the ZSX probably is as well) close enough to probably just buy on price and the one you like the look of. The C12 is SLIGHTLY more sparkly. The V90 is a bit more polite. I think the C12 has slightly better mids and the v90 a bit more bass. There's not a massive difference. I think the C12 is a bit less fussy about source mind, the V90 seems to REALLY like my Little Dot 1+ whereas the C12 seems much the same with all of my kit.

On O rings I simply don't know. I don't have to use them. I've got MH755 tips on mine and just this week I have swapped channels to wear them down and started using a balanced cable with my ES100. It's the best I've ever heard them sound.


----------



## MonoJon

Tonymac136 said:


> The CCA C12 and V90 are the only two I own. Frankly, they are (and I believe the ZSX probably is as well) close enough to probably just buy on price and the one you like the look of. The C12 is SLIGHTLY more sparkly. The V90 is a bit more polite. I think the C12 has slightly better mids and the v90 a bit more bass. There's not a massive difference. I think the C12 is a bit less fussy about source mind, the V90 seems to REALLY like my Little Dot 1+ whereas the C12 seems much the same with all of my kit.



@Tonymac136 This is really great info. Thank you! I am not sure I whether I am more interested in the better bass and more "polite" sound of the V90 or the better mids of the C12. They would both probably benefit different kinds of music I like to listen to. I think the C12 being less fussy about source is also something I should consider. Which one is better in terms of weight, size, comfort and isolation?

~ Jon


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 29, 2019)

citral23 said:


> It's horrible for us who like neutral. If you like slow bloated over the top bass however yeah....


I did not find  Blon bass any problematic (and I think I am quite opposite to "bass heads"), I liked thus bass more than C12 (In general, I prefer the BA bass, as in KZ AS 10 and CCA C16).

Spiral dots worked very well for me for the good fit of Blon in ear canals, while not keeping the vents blocked.

BL-03 is quite enjoyable with the main limitation for me in not handling the complex tracks super well.

Still, surely an excellent deal for the money, together with C12, from what I have.


----------



## kukkurovaca

You merely need the right amp pairing ; )


----------



## PhonoPhi

You merely need a right cable combination


----------



## kukkurovaca




----------



## harry501501 (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh did they not half mess up the **** **** PRO. I think it's pretty awful sounding. I was sooooo looking forward to it finally getting here after a long wait from Alie. It's got nothing on the original. Overdone bass, overdone treble... and it just sounds really disjointed. It's one of those pairs you instantly know you dislike from the first few songs.

Should get my V90 by Monday so with luck that'll make up for it


----------



## RicHSAD

harry501501 said:


> Oh did they not half mess up the **** **** PRO. I think it's pretty awful sounding. I was sooooo looking forward to it finally getting here after a long wait from Alie. It's got nothing on the original. Overdone bass, overdone treble... and it just sounds really disjointed. It's one of those pairs you instantly know you dislike from the first few songs.


To each their own I guess. I think it sounds great provided you tone down that 8khz peak a few db. Bass is cleaner than the BLON-03 to me.


----------



## genck

ikko oh1 hit 99 doll hairs on Amazon US if anyone cares
https://www.amazon.com/OH1-Earphone...9865&s=electronics&smid=A16NCMELYRJGR3&sr=1-3

I may or may not buy one, decisions decisions


----------



## ironbrewer

harry501501 said:


> Oh did they not half mess up the **** **** PRO. I think it's pretty awful sounding. I was sooooo looking forward to it finally getting here after a long wait from Alie. It's got nothing on the original. Overdone bass, overdone treble... and it just sounds really disjointed. It's one of those pairs you instantly know you dislike from the first few songs.
> 
> Should get my V90 by Monday so with luck that'll make up for it



I thought the same thing when I first got them. I thought they were horrible. I put them on a source to burn in for about 20 hours, and put some foamies on and they sound much better now. I really think they have a good soundstage, and are pretty neutral. I hope they continue to get better as I burn them in longer.


----------



## citral23

kukkurovaca said:


> You merely need the right amp pairing ; )



https://www.google.com/amp/s/crinacle.com/2019/09/30/on-the-record-power/amp/


----------



## ironbrewer

While I am disapointed in the Blon BL-03 ( I know sacrilege on this forum) I feel they are kind of muddy sounding. They just don't have enough detail for me. I call bs on crinacle's ideas. I have a 3 gain levels on my DX50 and the higher gain is better with the Blon's. He also has an article about burn in https://crinacle.com/2019/03/03/on-the-record-burn-in/ . I just got a set of **** **** pros. I did not drop a bunch of money. I think they were $26 US. When I first got them I was appalled. They sounded horrible to me. They sounded metallic and shrill with almost no bass. I put them on my source and just let them play for about 20 hours. They were absolutely transformed in that short time. Burn in works for some IEM's for sure.


----------



## chinmie

citral23 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/crinacle.com/2019/09/30/on-the-record-power/amp/



Volume-wise, yes, but when comparing different gain setting and match the volume (low gain to high gain with reduced volume knob position), there would be a difference that would be noticable to anyone..kinda like overdrive in guitar amps/pedals


----------



## Viajero (Nov 30, 2019)

RicHSAD said:


> To each their own I guess. I think it sounds great provided you tone down that 8khz peak a few db. Bass is cleaner than the BLON-03 to me.


Yeah, the treble is hotter in that area on the Pro. I switched to using Sony hybrid tips and it helps to smooth out the highs. As I mentioned previously, the Pro seems more U shaped than the original model. I have mixed feelings on this, as I do think the timbre of instruments and voices sound more natural, but I generally prefer the overall tuning of the original model in terms of its tonality (the way the main frequency ranges relate to each other). The Pro sounds a little warmer and more intimate to me, while the original model feels more spacious.


----------



## citral23

ironbrewer said:


> While I am disapointed in the Blon BL-03 ( I know sacrilege on this forum) I feel they are kind of muddy sounding. They just don't have enough detail for me. I call bs on crinacle's ideas. I have a 3 gain levels on my DX50 and the higher gain is better with the Blon's. He also has an article about burn in https://crinacle.com/2019/03/03/on-the-record-burn-in/ . I just got a set of **** **** pros. I did not drop a bunch of money. I think they were $26 US. When I first got them I was appalled. They sounded horrible to me. They sounded metallic and shrill with almost no bass. I put them on my source and just let them play for about 20 hours. They were absolutely transformed in that short time. Burn in works for some IEM's for sure.



Just posted the link as food for thought, and indeed I wonder, if the bl-03 is rated at 102dB/mW, if you feed it 1mw you're already hurting your ears, so why would it sound better with an amp capable of feeding it 1W vs one able to feed it 30mw? It will suck 1mw in both cases...

Now I have indeed experienced the blon bass sounding horrible on my smartphone, distorted, loose and even off in pitch. Still trying to figure this out, looks like I'm missing something.

And yes my KPE needed a few minutes of burn-in, and my TO200 needed a few hours, whereas some others didn't change one bit, crinacle is not God at all, he just has interesting material to discuss.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Nov 30, 2019)

Alright, so I've done a bit of listening with the NiceHCK P3 for the past two days. Perhaps my thoughts on them will change in the future, but for now... thanks to these IEMs I can say I have a decent idea of what roll-off, as some of the Head-Fi reviews on them mention, actually is like. I think I finally know what "lifeless" and "dull" sound like. Vocals sound so muddy and distant on these (that kind of thing in my audio equipment seriously irks me lol), bass doesn't have that oomph I like in that it decays very quickly even if the initial impact is pretty passable. Highs (particularly those from string instruments) sound seriously lacking in... shall I say extension? Detail? They sound like they're missing that extra "kick" or sparkle I've come to expect and love from my other IEMs like the Monoprice MP80 and KZ ED16.

I know my initial impressions sound overwhelmingly negative, but as I mentioned earlier, these have taught me some neat things. There's a saying along the lines of "you'll never know what you had until it's gone" and I think it applies here. The P3 has helped me really appreciate and better my understanding of the qualities of sound which I favour the most, and for that, I am very grateful.

...Oh, and about the BT cable (NiceHCK HB1) that also came with my lucky bag, it's awesome imo. Pairs super quickly with my Shanling M0 and Samsung S9. Sound quality is especially lovely when connected to the Shanling M0 and Monoprice MP80 - it's still detailed and bassy to my ears. The magnetic design locking the two weight pieces together is lovely even though I wish the magnets were a little stronger. The button controls are a bit strange for me (long press to change volume, short to change tracks) but for the asking price of $12 CAD they go for now, I still think it's quite worth it. If you're in the market for a very cheap yet still very functional bt cable, I'd recommend snagging these while they're still in stock!


----------



## voja

I am confused between the BQEYZ K1 and K100. I think there was a thread on here explaining that the KB1 is Bluetooth, however in the AE specification page it states that it is wired. I am greatly confused, this is the option which seem i will be going for. The BLON BL03 seems like a great option, however it does seem to need an AMP or DAC to sound great (which is expected to get the best sound of any of these IEM's, and figure out which combination works the best for them). I can get the KB1's for a very good deal, I read that the K100 is the sub 50 king, however to me there seems to be a difference beween the KB1 and K100


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> @Nimweth  is the main person who helped me on another forum. He is the person who recommended me the KB06's and his review of the KZ ZSX is the one which my posts here I based on, most of his posts helped me narrow my search. I am looking forward to hear how the KB06's compare to the BQEYZ KB1.



Nimweth is a girl actually, but yeah she is helpful with IEM advise and has many reviews.

BQEYZ has some well tuned gems, though I don't have any IEMs from that company.


ironbrewer said:


> While I am disapointed in the Blon BL-03 ( I know sacrilege on this forum) I feel they are kind of muddy sounding. They just don't have enough detail for me. I call bs on crinacle's ideas. I have a 3 gain levels on my DX50 and the higher gain is better with the Blon's. He also has an article about burn in https://crinacle.com/2019/03/03/on-the-record-burn-in/ . I just got a set of **** **** pros. I did not drop a bunch of money. I think they were $26 US. When I first got them I was appalled. They sounded horrible to me. They sounded metallic and shrill with almost no bass. I put them on my source and just let them play for about 20 hours. They were absolutely transformed in that short time. Burn in works for some IEM's for sure.



The "muddy" sound is the analogue vinyl like sound that most of us like in the BLONs. One man's meat is another's poison, and we all have different preferences so nothing to apologise about.

Detail and instrument separation clarity are not the BLON's forte, but rather timbre and tonality. So it depends what u want in your music and your preferred sound signature/music genre preferences.

But at least now u know what u dislike so if u want detail and technicalities, go for a multi BA/hybrid like TRN V90, TRN BA5, KZ ZSX or CCA C12.

Burn in is a super controversial topic here. I've seen flame wars start over it. But i personally do find a difference (subtle) in DD burn in. But it's not like night and day difference. Though I'm not sure if it may be brain burn in.

Actually the semkarch SKC CNT1 came with an insert recommending 100 - 200 hours burn in LOL.


----------



## citral23

voja said:


> I am confused between the BQEYZ K1 and K100. I think there was a thread on here explaining that the KB1 is Bluetooth, however in the AE specification page it states that it is wired. I am greatly confused, this is the option which seem i will be going for. The BLON BL03 seems like a great option, however it does seem to need an AMP or DAC to sound great (which is expected to get the best sound of any of these IEM's, and figure out which combination works the best for them). I can get the KB1's for a very good deal, I read that the K100 is the sub 50 king, however to me there seems to be a difference beween the KB1 and K100



It looks like there are 2 versions of the KB1, wired and Bluetooth. From the graphs I can tell you the KB1 is much more bassy and "consumer friendly" tuning, the KB100 which I had is more neutral and will not appeal to the same crowd. KB100 has early treble roll-off, also.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

voja said:


> I am confused between the BQEYZ K1 and K100. I think there was a thread on here explaining that the KB1 is Bluetooth, however in the AE specification page it states that it is wired. I am greatly confused, this is the option which seem i will be going for. The BLON BL03 seems like a great option, however it does seem to need an AMP or DAC to sound great (which is expected to get the best sound of any of these IEM's, and figure out which combination works the best for them). I can get the KB1's for a very good deal, I read that the K100 is the sub 50 king, however to me there seems to be a difference beween the KB1 and K100



By K100 you mean KB100? If so, then it's slightly above your stated budget of $30. But yes, it's a fantastic option in the budget category. If you really like neutral sound, then Tin T2 is a great option and fits right in your budget as well.  Both KB1 and KB100 are wired but can be converted into BT iem by purchasing a BT module. BQEYZ line-up is a good option for one to consider in this budget segment


----------



## citral23

baskingshark said:


> Nimweth is a girl actually, but yeah she is helpful with IEM advise and has many reviews.
> 
> BQEYZ has some well tuned gems, though I don't have any IEMs from that company.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I'm wondering if companies believe their own crap, or if they do that to avoid ppl returning iems that sound bad to them lol. "Just give it another 100 hours... It will change, you will like it..."

But yeah it's not inconceivable that a very stiff membrane could losen itself given a few hours of motion, and that for example bass decay would mellow a bit. Who knows... There's no empirical evidence one way or the other.


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Nimweth is a girl actually, but yeah she is helpful with IEM advise and has many reviews.
> 
> BQEYZ has some well tuned gems, though I don't have any IEMs from that company.


Well I didn't know that, now it's a little awkward knowing that I assumed that she is a male hahahahaah. Either way she definitely did help out!



citral23 said:


> It looks like there are 2 versions of the KB1, wired and Bluetooth. From the graphs I can tell you the KB1 is much more bassy and "consumer friendly" tuning, the KB100 which I had is more neutral and will not appeal to the same crowd. KB100 has early treble roll-off, also.


Ugh always gets quite confusing with different versions. Do you know how the mids are with the KB1, reading a couple of reviews in the Showcase section and some say that it has recessed mids.


----------



## citral23

voja said:


> Well I didn't know that, now it's a little awkward knowing that I assumed that she is a male hahahahaah. Either way she definitely did help out!
> 
> 
> Ugh always gets quite confusing with different versions. Do you know how the mids are with the KB1, reading a couple of reviews in the Showcase section and some say that it has recessed mids.



I've not listened to it myself but that's what I see on graph too, more recessed than kb100 for sure.

If you're unsure, I'd advise kb100. It's well regarded, and I sold it within 1 hour, many ppl want it. If it's a bit bass light for you, wide bore tips help a lot.


----------



## voja

Hmm, mids are pretty important to me. I'll see, at this price range I might have to make the compromise and buy the KB1's. And yes I was referring to the KB100's, my bad for spelling it wrong. 
The BL03's, V90's and some others could fit in my budget, but the isolation is what is preventing me to buy them. Especially since I listen to louder volumes (at least 65-70%) it would be a noticeable problem. I like the KB1's so far, great build, good bass but the recessed mids, hmm. An besides they are not that open, they don't have as big vents as others.And the KB100 are unfortunately over my budget, even though I am aware that they are one, if not the best options. 

Randomly surfing on AE I came across the LZ Z05A and LZ Z04A, which are both very much in my budget. Does anybody have experience with these?


----------



## voja

Okay, I don't know why but I was convinced that the BL03's leaked sound *facepalm* So now it's just a matter of opinions, and some decisions between the KB1's and the Bl03's, I still need to make sure that the BL03's can be driven by my phone and mac. 
And additionally the LZ Z05A is in the round up, however from what I have read about them on here, they aren't anything above average, and didn't hear that they are better than the other competitors.

I was convinced that the BL03's have a big vent like the TRN V90's.


----------



## Infoseeker

voja said:


> Okay, I don't know why but I was convinced that the BL03's leaked sound *facepalm* So now it's just a matter of opinions, and some decisions between the KB1's and the Bl03's, I still need to make sure that the BL03's can be driven by my phone and mac.
> And additionally the LZ Z05A is in the round up, however from what I have read about them on here, they aren't anything above average, and didn't hear that they are better than the other competitors.
> 
> I was convinced that the BL03's have a big vent like the TRN V90's.



The Blon-03 don't isolate so well. I use foam tips and can still talk full conversions with people when paused. 

But they don't leak to others with me bothering them with my music.


----------



## dharmasteve

voja said:


> Okay, I don't know why but I was convinced that the BL03's leaked sound *facepalm* So now it's just a matter of opinions, and some decisions between the KB1's and the Bl03's, I still need to make sure that the BL03's can be driven by my phone and mac.
> And additionally the LZ Z05A is in the round up, however from what I have read about them on here, they aren't anything above average, and didn't hear that they are better than the other competitors.
> 
> I was convinced that the BL03's have a big vent like the TRN V90's.



I have the Blon 03 and my Samsung S9 plus drives them really well.  I don't have the KB1 but I do have the KB100. It's an excellent IEM but if you like a 'natural',  unveiled sound,  it is not in the same league,  IMHO,  as the Blon 03.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Nimweth is a girl actually, but yeah she is helpful with IEM advise and has many reviews.
> 
> BQEYZ has some well tuned gems, though I don't have any IEMs from that company.
> 
> ...


Hmm. That's interesting. I think my wife will be very surprised lol!


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Hmm. That's interesting. I think my wife will be very surprised lol!



Oops a thousand apologies! I saw a hello kitty avatar and assumed so


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Oops a thousand apologies! I saw a hello kitty avatar and assumed so


It was my granddaughter's. I chose something cute.


----------



## voja

Infoseeker said:


> The Blon-03 don't isolate so well. I use foam tips and can still talk full conversions with people when paused.
> 
> But they don't leak to others with me bothering them with my music.


That clears it up. I will keep this in mind. Well it's not like I am used to crazy isolation, I used the stock AKG S8 earphones, which didn't differ much from either the Brainwavz Delta's or the classic white Samsung earphones.. they were all pretty similiar to me, and I hope that making my current purchase will be a bigger improvement over those. 
The KB1 seems to handle sound isolation better. It feels so dumb to be overthinking about a purchase this much, but I always do this, no matter what it is.. I have the KB1 which was recommended to me by @BadReligionPunk and then it seems like I am trying to find a better option than those. I myself know that I listen to more electronic sound based music over acoustical and instrument heavy music.

It seems like I am so close to making my first purchase, but at the same time so far away since I keep pushing myself away from the top picks.. *another facepalm*



dharmasteve said:


> I have the Blon 03 and my Samsung S9 plus drives them really well.  I don't have the KB1 but I do have the KB100. It's an excellent IEM but if you like a 'natural',  unveiled sound,  it is not in the same league,  IMHO,  as the Blon 03.


That's at least helpful. It's funny how controversial this pair of IEM's is. So many opinions, how to decide hahahaha. I'm getting there though.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> It was my granddaughter's. I chose something cute.



Yep a thousand apologies once more, hope no offence was taken!
Other than my stupidity in making a wrong assumption on gender aside, I did mean it when I said you are one of the helpful folks making a lot of reviews and comparisons for CHIFI gear here. It is useful for us in making a decision when buying or not buying the next prospective CHIFI. 



citral23 said:


> Sometimes I'm wondering if companies believe their own crap, or if they do that to avoid ppl returning iems that sound bad to them lol. "Just give it another 100 hours... It will change, you will like it..."
> 
> But yeah it's not inconceivable that a very stiff membrane could losen itself given a few hours of motion, and that for example bass decay would mellow a bit. Who knows... There's no empirical evidence one way or the other.



I'm no physics or audio expert, but FWIW, after using my Semkarch for 200 hours, I can say there's totally no difference in sound to me from the zero hour mark till 200 hours mark. And I'm a believer in DD burn in. Haha maybe as u say, after everyone burns it in for 200ish hours, the brain will surely come to accept the sound, or it is past the returns policy period. Or the next CHIFI hypetrain would have reached your postbox in the 200 hours period, and the Semkarch would have been forgotten and put in the drawer to make space for the new shiny gear that just appeared.


----------



## pmnocturnal (Nov 30, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> You merely need a right cable combination


that cable seems to fit perfectly, can u pls provide a link for that...

My first post on head-fi after being a silent observer for a year, and the question is about a damn cable


----------



## Nimweth

voja said:


> That clears it up. I will keep this in mind. Well it's not like I am used to crazy isolation, I used the stock AKG S8 earphones, which didn't differ much from either the Brainwavz Delta's or the classic white Samsung earphones.. they were all pretty similiar to me, and I hope that making my current purchase will be a bigger improvement over those.
> The KB1 seems to handle sound isolation better. It feels so dumb to be overthinking about a purchase this much, but I always do this, no matter what it is.. I have the KB1 which was recommended to me by @BadReligionPunk and then it seems like I am trying to find a better option than those. I myself know that I listen to more electronic sound based music over acoustical and instrument heavy music.
> 
> It seems like I am so close to making my first purchase, but at the same time so far away since I keep pushing myself away from the top picks.. *another facepalm*
> ...


Yes, I had trouble getting a secure fit with the BLON as well, whichever tips and cable I used. I also feel they are somewhat bass oriented and a little lacking in resolution compared to, say, the Tin T3 or my current favourite, the Smabat M1 Pro. I miss that treble detail and sparkle.


----------



## Tonymac136

pmnocturnal said:


> that cable seems to fit perfectly, can u pls provide a link for that...
> 
> My first post on head-fi after being a silent observer for a year, and the question is about a damn cable



I believe that's a NiceHCK cable with NX7 termination. Mine looks very similar. It's as close to perfect as you'll get I believe.


----------



## Tonymac136

MonoJon said:


> @Tonymac136 This is really great info. Thank you! I am not sure I whether I am more interested in the better bass and more "polite" sound of the V90 or the better mids of the C12. They would both probably benefit different kinds of music I like to listen to. I think the C12 being less fussy about source is also something I should consider. Which one is better in terms of weight, size, comfort and isolation?
> 
> ~ Jon



Comfort and size are a victory for the V90 in my ears. Weight is similar. I can't really speak for isolation as it's not something I really notice.


----------



## voja

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I had trouble getting a secure fit with the BLON as well, whichever tips and cable I used. I also feel they are somewhat bass oriented and a little lacking in resolution compared to, say, the Tin T3 or my current favourite, the Smabat M1 Pro. I miss that treble detail and sparkle.


I am getting that the BL03's are amazing if they fit you, but they don't seem to be neither a the safest or ready to go option. It would be an IEM I'd buy if I already had something else that I was enjoying and using as a daily driver. Imagine buying a daily driver on a budget and it doesn't suit you.


----------



## PhonoPhi

pmnocturnal said:


> that cable seems to fit perfectly, can u pls provide a link for that...
> 
> My first post on head-fi after being a silent observer for a year, and the question is about a damn cable


This is a bit of DIY (~10 minutes done slowly) of removing the corners from the protruding plastic on Blon connectors, after which any QDC (or "paragraph C" in KZ classification) can fit. The original cable alsi still fit tightly.
I learnt this DIY from the great people here (Blon thread).


----------



## PhonoPhi

Tonymac136 said:


> I believe that's a NiceHCK cable with NX7 termination. Mine looks very similar. It's as close to perfect as you'll get I believe.


It is Y... QDC-terminated cable of the Christmas colours for the adjusted Blon connector. This cable matched Blon so well aesthetically (and sonically I assume) that I have not tried this cable with anything else.
My new cable of the week is tri-coloured (blue-gray-silver) branded by KB Ear.
The sound palette should be wildly rich


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2019)

voja said:


> Hmm, mids are pretty important to me.



Have you considered the TinAudio T2? If not, you should be. It’s a proven earphone, thousands of people have them, and it fits into your price range too.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/


----------



## citral23

baskingshark said:


> Yep a thousand apologies once more, hope no offence was taken!
> Other than my stupidity in making a wrong assumption on gender aside, I did mean it when I said you are one of the helpful folks making a lot of reviews and comparisons for CHIFI gear here. It is useful for us in making a decision when buying or not buying the next prospective CHIFI.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep that's my thinking too. For what it's worth I think I've experienced the most dramatic burn-in effect if there is one on my toneking TO200, while I think the TO400s from the same company was the same in the box as it is now...

Maybe my brain is playing tricks on me, and has just accepted the TO200 sound after some time...

I need more earbuds to refine my opinion honey, it's for the science!


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Nov 30, 2019)

voja said:


> Hmm, mids are pretty important to me. I'll see, at this price range I might have to make the compromise and buy the KB1's. And yes I was referring to the KB100's, my bad for spelling it wrong.
> The BL03's, V90's and some others could fit in my budget, but the isolation is what is preventing me to buy them. Especially since I listen to louder volumes (at least 65-70%) it would be a noticeable problem. I like the KB1's so far, great build, good bass but the recessed mids, hmm. An besides they are not that open, they don't have as big vents as others.And the KB100 are unfortunately over my budget, even though I am aware that they are one, if not the best options.
> 
> Randomly surfing on AE I came across the LZ Z05A and LZ Z04A, which are both very much in my budget. Does anybody have experience with these?



No idea on either LZ Z05A and Z04A as I don't have them, but my friend has both. According to him. The LZ Z05A is more neutralish balanced with great vocals and the Z04A is the more bass heavy V shaped IEM. both are $50-$60 IEMS that are on sale at outrageous low prices right now. LZ is a good company though. 2 of my favorite IEMs are LZ's(A6mini, Semkarch CNT-1)

Also Its very important to determine how much you like bass. I personally cant listen to Trap, Reggae, Dancehall, Hip-hop ect, with earphones that are bass light. It bothers me immensely as I am a bass head and need some thump thump to energize me. My personal priority is Bass>Vocals>Mids>Stage>treble. If bass is super important you will more then likely have to give up some mids clarity especially low mids.  If mids are most important, you will have to most likely have to sacrifice bass quantity. 

Also IMO every single IEM that was rec'd to you are good IEMS that all sound good. That's the insane thing about this hobby now. Gone are the days of only being able to buy some name brand IEM with boomy bloated bass, veiled mids and rolled off treble.


----------



## Nimweth

voja said:


> I am getting that the BL03's are amazing if they fit you, but they don't seem to be neither a the safest or ready to go option. It would be an IEM I'd buy if I already had something else that I was enjoying and using as a daily driver. Imagine buying a daily driver on a budget and it doesn't suit you.


They do sound good when a good seal is obtained but I have large ear canals and the BLON is quite heavy and very smooth and tends to fall out of my ears.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Yep a thousand apologies once more, hope no offence was taken!
> Other than my stupidity in making a wrong assumption on gender aside, I did mean it when I said you are one of the helpful folks making a lot of reviews and comparisons for CHIFI gear here. It is useful for us in making a decision when buying or not buying the next prospective CHIFI.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm a believer too. I feel any device with moving parts can benefit from burn in, DD or BA. The treble on many of my hybrids has improved after a longer period of use.


----------



## RicHSAD

Viajero said:


> Yeah, the treble is hotter in that area on the Pro. I switched to using Sony hybrid tips and it helps to smooth out the highs. As I mentioned previously, the Pro seems more U shaped than the original model. I have mixed feelings on this, as I do think the timbre of instruments and voices sound more natural, but I generally prefer the overall tuning of the original model in terms of its tonality (the way the main frequency ranges relate to each other). The Pro sounds a little warmer and more intimate to me, while the original model feels more spacious.



I don't have Sony hydrids specifically but I've been getting good results with similar looking tips. I find the Spinfit CP100 work quite well also. I liked the original **** but to me the bass was lacking(in quantity) and the overall timbre of the sound seemed off at times. To me the Pro deliver a more natural sound but I just wished they had toned down that 8khz peak from the factory. I feel many will find them harsh which is unfortunate because a simple ~-3db EQ is all that's needed to sort that out.


----------



## RicHSAD

Nimweth said:


> They do sound good when a good seal is obtained but I have large ear canals and the BLON is quite heavy and very smooth and tends to fall out of my ears.



Maybe try the the Spinfit CP100 tips. I have large ear canals as well and the CP100 are the only tips I have that seem to work with the BLON-03 for me. They're my go-to tips for short nozzle earphones and with those the BLON-03 are actually the most comfortable IEM that I own.


----------



## Nimweth

RicHSAD said:


> Maybe try the the Spinfit CP100 tips. I have large ear canals as well and the CP100 are the only tips I have that seem to work with the BLON-03 for me. They're my go-to tips for short nozzle earphones and with those the BLON-03 are actually the most comfortable IEM that I own.


My go to tips for short nozzles are the Spiral Dots but they didn't work too well for me. I tried Spinfits as well, but ended up using the large MH755 tips.


----------



## ironbrewer (Nov 30, 2019)

pmnocturnal said:


> that cable seems to fit perfectly, can u pls provide a link for that...
> 
> My first post on head-fi after being a silent observer for a year, and the question is about a damn cable



screwed up wrong cable. thanks Toastybob


----------



## Toastybob

ironbrewer said:


> I got this cable https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33055545331.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3a684c4dYY25JL and it works great with the BL-03 without modification. the one with QDC connector.


That's strange. The photos show that the QDC connector is rounded as usual. Was the one you received rectangular?


----------



## ironbrewer (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks for calling me out on that I just rechecked them and that isn't the cable I used on my BLONs. Glad I can retract that statement. I just got like 4 new cables and messed up. I just put a straight cable on them.


----------



## pmnocturnal

ironbrewer said:


> screwed up wrong cable. thanks Toastybob


yeah, all QDC seems to need some mod, the TFZ ones sticks out too, only the ones available for blon specifically fit them. But, the one you linked are cool too, i am having a 2pin version of it in cart planning to interchange the sides and wear it straight down rather than over year.


----------



## voja

Slater said:


> Have you considered the TinAudio T2? If not, you should be. It’s a proven earphone, thousands of people have them, and it fits into your price range too.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinaudio-t2.22715/


I definitely did not consider them, again I possibly got the wrong image that they are too hyped and that there are better options for a better price. They are amazing for mids, aren't they? And they are alse in the upper price range compared to other IEM's that I have found so their price would need to be justified. 



BadReligionPunk said:


> No idea on either LZ Z05A and Z04A as I don't have them, but my friend has both. According to him. The LZ Z05A is more neutralish balanced with great vocals and the Z04A is the more bass heavy V shaped IEM. both are $50-$60 IEMS that are on sale at outrageous low prices right now. LZ is a good company though. 2 of my favorite IEMs are LZ's(A6mini, Semkarch CNT-1)
> 
> Also Its very important to determine how much you like bass. I personally cant listen to Trap, Reggae, Dancehall, Hip-hop ect, with earphones that are bass light. It bothers me immensely as I am a bass head and need some thump thump to energize me. My personal priority is Bass>Vocals>Mids>Stage>treble. If bass is super important you will more then likely have to give up some mids clarity especially low mids.  If mids are most important, you will have to most likely have to sacrifice bass quantity.
> 
> Also IMO every single IEM that was rec'd to you are good IEMS that all sound good. That's the insane thing about this hobby now. Gone are the days of only being able to buy some name brand IEM with boomy bloated bass, veiled mids and rolled off treble.



You directed me to a great question. I am no audiophile and thus explaining what I like may be misleading. The simplest way to categorize my musical taste would be heavy vocals with deep and punchy low end. I also am a fan when the bass hits and has a punch, however sometimes it's boomy and I just can't listen to music to longer periods of time (but it might be that I'm listening to a very bass heavy song). I think my list of importance would be very much like yours however I am in a heavy debate which one is more important the bass or the vocals, I am thinking that I would somewhat put the vocals first. Like I stated I wouldn't consider myself a basshead, I wouldn't wan't the bass to be too overwhelming where it eats the mids and vocals, but I still like it to be defined, with texture and with punch. I thought that vocals are in the mids, so I am kind of confused how to separate those two. Boomy and muddy bass is definitely what I'm not trying to go for. I only had experience with the cheap stock earphones, except the Brainwavz Delta's so it's not like I can use the vocabulary to describe what I am looking for precisely. For example in Bohemian Rhapsody at the mark 2:20 the (drums?) need to have a texture so they don't sound flat, as though they are one continuous sound. I'll try to describe it better as in terms that my ears can know that the drums have been hit 3 times (in the 2:20 mark) so I'm assuming the sound needs to have the punch for that to be done. I always feel lost and helpless in the audio segment because I am aware of the vocabulary, but I myself don't know how to use it and describe what I am looking for. 
Some other songs which I think could help others help me, and I hope they don't confuse you even more- 

Partynextdoor - Spiteful (from mark 1:40-1:50 the bass hits, and at 1:49 extending to 1:50 it hits even harder) so for there the bass should have some definition but not be so hard that you cannot listen to it. 
Black Atlass - If they only knew (the song is sang in a high male tone and contains not too pronounced low end)
Or for instance Lana Del Rey's vocals mixed with the dark cinematic like music. 
I find myself often enjoying The Weeknd (Call out my name has decent bass and vocals, Odd Look again a mix of raised male vocals with a electronic music, High For This - same etc.) His song The Birds Pt.1 is another example of my love for both vocals and dark-like music. 

*sigh* I honestly feel like I am confusing more poeple and annoying them with my constant questions rather than helping both them and myself. It feels like I am trying to say something but am failing to do it, it's that uncomfortable feeling like claustrophobia when you want to get out buy you can't. 



BadReligionPunk said:


> No idea on either LZ Z05A and Z04A as I don't have them, but my friend has both


I noticed that they are on a massive discount that's why I mentioned them. If you can let me know how the Z05A's compare to other IEM's and in which price range he would place the competition that these have. 

*note:* I do have the need to apologize if it seems like I am taking a piss on everybody's opinion and recommendations, which I am not. I am trying to understand and figure out which one would please me the most, and like I said when I started my activity one here, I tend to go way too far with that. I myself think that my expectations are way too high and that I am suffocating this thread, so it feels bad to keep doing it.


----------



## Viajero

voja said:


> I definitely did not consider them, again I possibly got the wrong image that they are too hyped and that there are better options for a better price. They are amazing for mids, aren't they? And they are alse in the upper price range compared to other IEM's that I have found so their price would need to be justified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion it seems like something like the TRN V90 would probably suit you well. I know it is described as V shaped, but the vocals are still clear. Based on your descriptions of what you like I bet that you will really like the way the V90 sounds. The CCA C12 and KZ ZSX seem to be fairly similar. Isolation, despite the vents, is about on par with the BLON BL-03.

I haven't heard the LZ Z04A and Z05A, but the few reviews out there indicate they are good.  The description of the Z05A in particular  seems like a good fit for you. It has a mild V shape with great mids and fast, well defined bass that still hits with good slam.


----------



## Tonymac136

@voja - for some people £30 is a big investment for an IEM. It's your money, you're within your rights to ask questions. I'm inclined to agree with the suggestions of CCA C12 or TRN V90. They're great all rounders. The Tin T2 and the Blon BL03 are both great but the Blon has a definite sound signature that isn't everyone's cup of tea. If the idea of a musical, almost vinyl sounding IEM appeals you will love it like you would love no other. The Tin has exquisite mids but can be a bit lacking in bass for some. What's there is so tight, fast and rhythmic but it isn't for the bassheads. Seriously though, at the money any of the ones I've mentioned, or the Semkarch if you can find it, or probably the LZ (not personally heard them) will be just FINE. We talk about strengths and weaknesses of IEMs relative to each other but we like collecting. We're all searching for the perfect IEM and we'll never be satisfied. It's hard to buy a terrible ChiFi IEM with even the most basic of research.


----------



## citral23

Tonymac136 said:


> @voja - for some people £30 is a big investment for an IEM. It's your money, you're within your rights to ask questions. I'm inclined to agree with the suggestions of CCA C12 or TRN V90. They're great all rounders. The Tin T2 and the Blon BL03 are both great but the Blon has a definite sound signature that isn't everyone's cup of tea. If the idea of a musical, almost vinyl sounding IEM appeals you will love it like you would love no other. The Tin has exquisite mids but can be a bit lacking in bass for some. What's there is so tight, fast and rhythmic but it isn't for the bassheads. Seriously though, at the money any of the ones I've mentioned, or the Semkarch if you can find it, or probably the LZ (not personally heard them) will be just FINE. We talk about strengths and weaknesses of IEMs relative to each other but we like collecting. We're all searching for the perfect IEM and we'll never be satisfied. It's hard to buy a terrible ChiFi IEM with even the most basic of research.



I think for the T2 it depends a lot on genre. I definitely can't get enough bass with it on EDM, however on something like Getz, Gilberto it has a huge bass. Frequencies related, probably, for double bass I actually sometimes wish it would have a bit less.


----------



## Mybutthurts

SomeEntityThing said:


> Alright, so I've done a bit of listening with the NiceHCK P3 for the past two days. Perhaps my thoughts on them will change in the future, but for now... thanks to these IEMs I can say I have a decent idea of what roll-off, as some of the Head-Fi reviews on them mention, actually is like. I think I finally know what "lifeless" and "dull" sound like. Vocals sound so muddy and distant on these (that kind of thing in my audio equipment seriously irks me lol), bass doesn't have that oomph I like in that it decays very quickly even if the initial impact is pretty passable. Highs (particularly those from string instruments) sound seriously lacking in... shall I say extension? Detail? They sound like they're missing that extra "kick" or sparkle I've come to expect and love from my other IEMs like the Monoprice MP80 and KZ ED16.
> 
> I know my initial impressions sound overwhelmingly negative, but as I mentioned earlier, these have taught me some neat things. There's a saying along the lines of "you'll never know what you had until it's gone" and I think it applies here. The P3 has helped me really appreciate and better my understanding of the qualities of sound which I favour the most, and for that, I am very grateful.
> 
> ...Oh, and about the BT cable (NiceHCK HB1) that also came with my lucky bag, it's awesome imo. Pairs super quickly with my Shanling M0 and Samsung S9. Sound quality is especially lovely when connected to the Shanling M0 and Monoprice MP80 - it's still detailed and bassy to my ears. The magnetic design locking the two weight pieces together is lovely even though I wish the magnets were a little stronger. The button controls are a bit strange for me (long press to change volume, short to change tracks) but for the asking price of $12 CAD they go for now, I still think it's quite worth it. If you're in the market for a very cheap yet still very functional bt cable, I'd recommend snagging these while they're still in stock!




Very good review of the P3.

I also got the same lucky bag as you and it's just plain...plain, no sparkle just MEH compared to other iems in my collection...
Even KZ ED12 sound better...

Question: anyone got or heard of the QKZ VK4.  A YouTube review had just appeared in my timeline and the guy is raving about them.
Not seen them reviewed anywhere before now.

Tia


----------



## MonoJon

Tonymac136 said:


> Comfort and size are a victory for the V90 in my ears. Weight is similar. I can't really speak for isolation as it's not something I really notice.



@Tonymac136 (and @voja too) I found the CCA C12 for less than $30 USD including tax and free shipping on AliExpress, so I am going to order it. You have also confirmed to me what I suspected; that it may not be as comfortable as the TRN V90, but honestly the large size of all these multi-BA hybrid IEMs turns me off. I just want to see what is so different and special about the BA sounds, and if you are telling me that the timbre of these is natural sounding for classical and acoustic music, then I am satisfied.

Anyone know of a good cheap balanced gold/silver cable with chin slider to go with the CCA C12? I'm buying it in the amber/gold color and I want an upgrade cable to match.

- Jon


----------



## Tonymac136

For $30 it's a no brainer. I think the C12 is further away from the Blon in sound than the V90. I held off on the C12 as I didn't like the ZS10 (non pro) and wouldn't have got the V90 if it hadn't been in a lucky bag as I didn't like the V80. I'm glad I have one out of the two. Either or. Owning both would be a bit pointless IMO.


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2019)

Mybutthurts said:


> Question: anyone got or heard of the QKZ VK4.  A YouTube review had just appeared in my timeline and the guy is raving about them.
> Not seen them reviewed anywhere before now.
> 
> Tia



Be aware that QKZ is bottom of the barrel budget stuff.

I know nothing about the VK4, but QKZ VK1 is damn good for the stupid cheap asking price (with an upgraded 2-pin cable vs the stock cable). It's like $11 for a coaxial double dynamic with crossover, 1 Tesla magnet, TRN V10 shell, and removable cable.

Other than that, every QKZ I have ever own or heard is hot garbage compared to other stuff available.

If you are willing to be a guinea pig, then by all means take a chance on the VK4. Who knows, it may be decent. My opinion is if you are even remotely considering any QKZ abomination, then the VK1 is the one to get.

Another QKZ to possibly consider is the double driver KD8. It's a clone or ODM/rebranded KZ ZSE with a different rear grille. I don't have the KD8, but I do have the ZSE. It's not going to blow anyone's socks off, and is pretty average. @B9Scrambler said he liked the KD8 and that it sounded superior to the KZ ZSE. @HungryPanda said the he couldn't tell any noticeable difference between the KD8 and ZSE.

So to summarize, if I was forced to go to a deserted island and HAD to take a QKZ (and nothing else), I would happily take the VK1, and begrudgingly take the W1 Pro or KD8. Other than those, I would rather just make my own headphones out of coconut shells once I got to the island.


----------



## citral23 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> @voja - for some people £30 is a big investment for an IEM. It's your money, you're within your rights to ask questions. I'm inclined to agree with the suggestions of CCA C12 or TRN V90. They're great all rounders. The Tin T2 and the Blon BL03 are both great but the Blon has a definite sound signature that isn't everyone's cup of tea. If the idea of a musical, almost vinyl sounding IEM appeals you will love it like you would love no other. The Tin has exquisite mids but can be a bit lacking in bass for some. What's there is so tight, fast and rhythmic but it isn't for the bassheads. Seriously though, at the money any of the ones I've mentioned, or the Semkarch if you can find it, or probably the LZ (not personally heard them) will be just FINE. We talk about strengths and weaknesses of IEMs relative to each other but we like collecting. We're all searching for the perfect IEM and we'll never be satisfied. It's hard to buy a terrible ChiFi IEM with even the most basic of research.



This post is both great and worrisome at the same time. Great because indeed, people tend to forget that 30$ can be a lot for someone else and it's his absolute right to seek for the best for his hard earned money, and that there is no dumb question.

Worrisome because look, I'm sorry but we're not all searching for the perfect IEM nor "will never be satisfied". This is a projection you make on others to justify spending more time looking for gear than enjoying music I suspect.

You probably have a problem if you can't listen to a whole album with the same set, and need to swap 3 times iems during the play. It's not about music anymore... Just like hobbyists photographers constantly worrying if the latest Sony will finally improve their backyard flower photography, or if they need that 1000$ wide angle, while Cartier-Bresson used the same camera and lens for his whole life.

I mean it's great to receive packets, no denying, but the sentiment of eternal unfulfillment is called addiction and what drives people to smoke, drink, or inject always more.

I have a craving for always more albums, but the gear I have is not the limitation anymore, personally.


----------



## Tonymac136

Appreciate the concern, but.. I'm solvent, can afford to buy the gear I do and for me IEMs are a hobby. 

The point I am trying to make is actually not far different to yours. While I *could* make statements about which is better out of the V90 and the C12 which someone *could* take on board (or not) the truth is for anyone looking to buy just *one* IEM will be entirely happy with either. The difference is basically moot.
I've somewhere in the region of 2000 albums plus a Tidal subscription so I'm not short of anything to listen to and as it happens I tend to stick with one pair of headphones for an entire evening. The surprising thing with some of the IEMs I have is how close they get to the more expensive kit I own. For the price that leaves me able to experiment and have vastly different sound signatures for not much $. To each their own.


----------



## voja

Viajero said:


> In my opinion it seems like something like the TRN V90 would probably suit you well. I know it is described as V shaped, but the vocals are still clear. Based on your descriptions of what you like I bet that you will really like the way the V90 sounds. The CCA C12 and KZ ZSX seem to be fairly similar. Isolation, despite the vents, is about on par with the BLON BL-03.
> 
> I haven't heard the LZ Z04A and Z05A, but the few reviews out there indicate they are good.  The description of the Z05A in particular  seems like a good fit for you. It has a mild V shape with great mids and fast, well defined bass that still hits with good slam.



Thanks for the honest reply. TRN V90 is to my liking, but the sound leakage caused due to their vents is what's keeping me away from them. As I mentioned I listen at higher volumes, so I am confident that the music will definitely be noticed by anyone close, especially transport. Z05A does seem like a solid option. The cable is a huge turn off but if needed can be replaced in the future. 

I still have the BQEYZ KB1 in my head.. smh



Tonymac136 said:


> @voja - for some people £30 is a big investment for an IEM. It's your money, you're within your rights to ask questions. I'm inclined to agree with the suggestions of CCA C12 or TRN V90. They're great all rounders. The Tin T2 and the Blon BL03 are both great but the Blon has a definite sound signature that isn't everyone's cup of tea. If the idea of a musical, almost vinyl sounding IEM appeals you will love it like you would love no other. The Tin has exquisite mids but can be a bit lacking in bass for some. What's there is so tight, fast and rhythmic but it isn't for the bassheads. Seriously though, at the money any of the ones I've mentioned, or the Semkarch if you can find it, or probably the LZ (not personally heard them) will be just FINE. We talk about strengths and weaknesses of IEMs relative to each other but we like collecting. We're all searching for the perfect IEM and we'll never be satisfied. It's hard to buy a terrible ChiFi IEM with even the most basic of research.


TBH it is kind of a big investment, since I am trying to be wise with my money and spend less, buy what is essential, and that is the reason why I am trying to make sure that I buy what will please me the most. I did figure out that it's a pretty intense hobby, and there's nothing wrong with it in my opinion. We all tend to strive for the unreachable perfection and always want something better.


----------



## martiniCZ

voja said:


> TRN V90 is to my liking, but the sound leakage caused due to their vents is what's keeping me away from them.


There is is no sound leakage from these "vent holes", it's fake semi open design as on the ****.


----------



## Slater (Nov 30, 2019)

voja said:


> Thanks for the honest reply. TRN V90 is to my liking, but the sound leakage caused due to their vents is what's keeping me away from them. As I mentioned I listen at higher volumes, so I am confident that the music will definitely be noticed by anyone close, especially transport.



If you want extreme isolation, then look at the KZ ZS3E or ZS4. They are literally earplugs that also happen play music.

No one will hear what you are listening to no matter how loud, and you wouldn’t hear a freight train if it was coming right through your living room.

It also easily fits your budget ($8.80 for ZS3E and $8.96 for ZS4).

Good sound for the price - certainly comparable with many of the other budget earphones you’re considering. Removable cables, a nice silver plated braided cable included, the nicest Starline tips (softer than all other Starlines), and fine build quality.

Depending on your exact ear anatomy, it may fit better than anything you own (like it was made for your ears), or it could fit like crap. It’s an extremely ergonomic, ‘CIEM-like’ design. It fits me great, and I have average western male ears.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zs4-knowledge-zenith.23309/

https://www.head-fi.org/search/39236984/?q=KZ+ZS3E


----------



## citral23

voja said:


> Thanks for the honest reply. TRN V90 is to my liking, but the sound leakage caused due to their vents is what's keeping me away from them. As I mentioned I listen at higher volumes, so I am confident that the music will definitely be noticed by anyone close, especially transport. Z05A does seem like a solid option. The cable is a huge turn off but if needed can be replaced in the future.
> 
> I still have the BQEYZ KB1 in my head.. smh
> 
> ...



It's going to be difficult to find budget iems that can do everything well. The T2 is great for acoustic music, but leaves to be desired for EDM. The ZS7 is a killer for metal, but sucks for jazz. The BL-03 is only good for slow music. 

It's much easier to find a great all-rounder budget earbud, like the BK2, in my experience.

Stretching a bit the budget could also be worth considering maybe, in the end it's often better to get 1 great set than 3 meh ones (I did back then for my active speakers, and they are still going strong 20 years later)


----------



## Slater

citral23 said:


> It's going to be difficult to find budget iems that can do everything well.



Good point. Many of us have spent thousands and thousands of dollars chasing that ‘perfect’ earphone. It doesn’t exist.

Perfection is a psychological human construct. Even if you think something is ‘perfect’, it can always be better or improved upon in some way (whether real or imagined).


----------



## MonoJon

Tonymac136 said:


> For $30 it's a no brainer. I think the C12 is further away from the Blon in sound than the V90..... I'm glad I have one out of the two. Either or. Owning both would be a bit pointless IMO.



@Tonymac136 , then I think I have made the right choice. C12 provides better "variety" for me compared to the other IEMs I have, and TBH, the times I am really going to want the strong sub-bass of the V90 are probably going to be few and far between. I can always EQ the C12 or another one if I am at my desk or using my es100 (which I just ordered at the Black Friday sale price).


----------



## kukkurovaca

Is the C12 a significant improvement over the C10?


----------



## citral23 (Nov 30, 2019)

Slater said:


> Good point. Many of us have spent thousands and thousands of dollars chasing that ‘perfect’ earphone. It doesn’t exist.
> 
> Perfection is a psychological human construct. Even if you think something is ‘perfect’, it can always be better or improved upon in some way (whether real or imagined).



I haven't, but can very well imagine that. My remark was more related to my limited experience, that for example my KPE does everything from classical to EDM well, whereas my budget iems, and I've had quite a bit, and sold most, were fine for some stuff but really sub-par at others.

If I add the cost of a ZS10 pro + cable, KB100 + cable, T2 + cable, and God knows what other crap, it's exploding the budget of a KPE with stock cable. I'm not saying the KPE is perfect, for everyone, or anything like that, just that more often than not, cheap is not cheap and leaves one craving, while spending more can get you set.

Since I have the KPE I've pretty much stopped looking for "more satisfaction" tbh. I kept the T2 for straight down cable for work, and got the BA5 to get more resolving power but that's all in 1 year.

Otoh as I said, you can get 20€ earbuds that could satisfy you for a lifetime if you're not too curious.


----------



## zachmal

martiniCZ said:


> There is is no sound leakage from these "vent holes", it's fake semi open design as on the ****.



the **** have a pretty mediocre or even bad isolation from outside noise (had a festival going out here in the summer) and I had to crank up their volume to unhealthy levels to cancel out the outside music (with foam tips)

so there at least must be something to that open design.

The V90 on the other hand are able to seal quite well from outside noise, that probably applies as well towards sound leakage


----------



## citral23

The **** sounds crap until cranked to unhealthy levels anyway vOv

Never had any other iem with the music sounding so far away from me, like oh hey, hello? Is there anybody out there???


----------



## MonoJon

kukkurovaca said:


> Is the C12 a significant improvement over the C10?



Pretty much everything I have read suggests that it is, but have not compared them myself.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

voja said:


> Hello all. This is my first time on this forum, and I must say that it's pretty nice... except there are 1400 pages which I didn't go through. I am trying to make a purchase for the black friday sale on Aliexpress. My budget is 25 USD but if needed it can be stretched to 30 USD.
> 
> My music taste: Modern rap/trap, pop, r&b. I have a very non genre based music taste, I enjoy the vocals from The Weeknd, Freddie Mercury, find myself enjoying Michael Jackson, Lana Del Rey... At the same time I more often than not like to listen to what today’s artist have to offer, ASAP Rocky, Labrinth (a very interesting take on music), Travis Scott… I am not expecting anybody to recognize the mentioned artists, however I am pointing out that I can very much go from Aerosmith to Tame Impala or Lana Del Rey.
> 
> ...



For your budget, I'll second the recommendation for the BLON BL-03. The sound coming out of those things is terrific. It's not the most bassy, or analytical, or what have you; but it's one of the more _enjoyable_, if that makes sense.

It's hard to get a good fit/seal depending on your ears, the stock tips are awful, and some people have had problems with the stock cable (it seems to depend on the batch), so it may be too much of a gamble for you.


----------



## PhonoPhi

kukkurovaca said:


> Is the C12 a significant improvement over the C10?


C12 feature noticeably more refined treble and nicer high mids owing to new generation BAs.
As a first hybrid IEM or for treble shy people, C10 may do a better job, it still feels very respectable for its price to me.


----------



## voja

martiniCZ said:


> There is is no sound leakage from these "vent holes", it's fake semi open design as on the ****.


Well that clears it up by a whole lot, I read that there is slight bass leakage. Okay so, in this case I will keep the V90 in my consideration.


Slater said:


> f you want extreme isolation, then look at the KZ ZS3E or ZS4


I am not looking for extreme isolation, my main concern is sound leakage. I am already having a hard time with deciding between TRN V90, BQEYZ K1, and the LZ Z05A. I am aware that buying even both of those could be a plus, but since I am already convinced that these higher budget options are way better, I'll let it be. Either way I only have two more days to make a firm decision.

I will leave out the TinAudio T2 since it would reach my budget top and doesn't seem to be a crazy competitor to other choices, they definitely sound like a great option, but as I am in a conflict it's easier to leave them out. Which may be the wrong option, but hey.


Tonymac136 said:


> almost vinyl sounding IEM appeals you will love it like you would love no other


I am not sure how vinyl like is, weirdly enough as we live in the digital era, and especially me not having enough money to invest in vinyls, I primarily listen to digital audio, either from spotify or high quality download.
I will leave out the amazing Blon BL03 since they seem to be a love/hate IEM. They are preferred with an amp. It would also consume time to find the perfect fit, so at this time I'll have to pass on these greats. It truly feels bitter to avoid them at 20 USD....
The KB06's are also not in consideration due to their sound leakage.
The ****'s, also not my cup of tea at the moment.
CCA C12's seem pretty impressive, but would I compromise the comfort for sound quality (no major differences)? I doub't it, and it is possibly that I have interpreted it all wrong, it was said that they aren't as comfortable as the V90's.. but again doesn't mean they are uncomfortable. 

I do not listen to jazz, punk, metal etc. Ocasionally I will listen to rock and hard rock, but that is like maybe twice in two/three months. Main music is kind of dark r&b with soul like vocals, dreamy and cinematic like, but mid's are definitely something which I don't mind being compromised. Modern rap and trap are on my heavy rotation as well. 


citral23 said:


> Stretching a bit the budget could also be worth considering maybe, in the end it's often better to get 1 great set than 3 meh ones


I am aware of this, but being in the financial situation that I am I am aware that I have much wiser things to spend money on. I know that I will need to buy a bunch of audio equipment for audio production, so the pennies will be much more  needed in that section, which is definitely primary. I just want to treat both myself and my ears with something which will be noticeably different than those stock earphones from phones.


Slater said:


> Good point. Many of us have spent thousands and thousands of dollars chasing that ‘perfect’ earphone. It doesn’t exist.


True, we are in the endless search for perfect. I know what you mean by that.

So all my picks seem to be easy-drive: (prices with a coupon)
TRN V90 (~25 USD )- very pleasant sounding, even said more energetic than Hibiscus. Pleasant to the ear. That "V-shape sound signature" stamp in reviews gives it a bad look for me
LZ Z05A (~22 USD )- seems like a great option, from a very well respected brand. My problems are the noticeable lack of info about them, and the cable is turning off.
BQEYZ K1 (~19 USD)- also lack in info due to the wireless one being mainly reviewed, and I don't have a clear comparison for that reason. The closest I got to comparison is that it's better than the BGVP DNS1. It was also called the "new K100 with bluetooth cable" which certainly isn't correct and helpful. It was also labelled as a V shape sound signature, but didn't receive as much positivity and attention as the V90. Also clearly stated that it is fatigue-free. 

for reference:
BLON BL03 (20 USD)
CCA C12 (~25 USD)


rogthefrog said:


> For your budget, I'll second the recommendation for the BLON BL-03. The sound coming out of those things is terrific. It's not the most bassy, or analytical, or what have you; but it's one of the more _enjoyable_, if that makes sense.
> It's hard to get a good fit/seal depending on your ears, the stock tips are awful, and some people have had problems with the stock cable (it seems to depend on the batch), so it may be too much of a gamble for you.


This is what I meant. Some people get an amazing fit with stock tips, for some the cable is good. Overall not the most stable. It feels rough passing them, but I'm running out of time and I'm clearly trying to narrow my search.


----------



## usernameisunique

voja said:


> Thanks for the honest reply. TRN V90 is to my liking, but the sound leakage caused due to their vents is what's keeping me away from them. As I mentioned I listen at higher volumes, so I am confident that the music will definitely be noticed by anyone close, especially transport. Z05A does seem like a solid option. The cable is a huge turn off but if needed can be replaced in the future.
> 
> I still have the BQEYZ KB1 in my head.. smh
> 
> ...



I'm surprised you seem to be passing over CCA C12 every time it's mentioned; earlier, I saw you mentioned that you'd get KZ ZSX if it weren't out of your budget, and CCA C12 is almost exactly the same thing (CCA is a sister company to KZ), with many reviewers even preferring the C12 over ZSX.


----------



## voja (Nov 30, 2019)

usernameisunique said:


> I'm surprised you seem to be passing over CCA C12 every time it's mentioned; earlier, I saw you mentioned that you'd get KZ ZSX if it weren't out of your budget, and CCA C12 is almost exactly the same thing (CCA is a sister company to KZ), with many reviewers even preferring the C12 over ZSX.


I understand that. I am very well aware that CCA is a parent company to KZ. So here's my deal with them, their housings/shells are larger then let's say TRN V90, I myself don't have big ears so I am uncertain with that. I did say that I would buy the ZSX if it wasn't out of my budget, I could get it if I stretched my budget, and I praised it based on Nimweth's review, the description that was used on it was something which I relied to find the other options. I hope this clears things up and doesn't offend anybody.
I feel like the options I have come down to are pretty well off, and if I keep stretching my budget I won't get anywhere. So I set myself the limit to 30$ with the exception that the sound of that pair is "drastically" better than the options at a lower price point. So far all the options are below 25, which makes me satisfied.

I am clearly unsure with my choice, and the C12 may very well be what I am looking for. However from what I have noticed the TRN, BQEYZ and LZ do seem to pay more attention to tuning and thus make it easier for me to have trust in the mentioned products.


----------



## usernameisunique

voja said:


> I understand that. I am very well aware that CCA is a parent company to KZ. So here's my deal with them, their housings/shells are larger then let's say TRN V90, I myself don't have big ears so I am uncertain with that. I did say that I would buy the ZSX if it wasn't out of my budget, I could get it if I stretched my budget, and I praised it based on Nimweth's review, the description that was used on it was something which I relied to find the other options. I hope this clears things up and doesn't offend anybody.
> I feel like the options I have come down to are pretty well off, and if I keep stretching my budget I won't get anywhere. So I set myself the limit to 30$ with the exception that the sound of that pair is "drastically" better than the options at a lower price point. So far all the options are below 25, which makes me satisfied.
> 
> I am clearly unsure with my choice, and the C12 may very well be what I am looking for. However from what I have noticed the TRN, BQEYZ and LZ do seem to pay more attention to tuning and thus make it easier for me to have trust in the mentioned products.



No need to worry about giving offense; just wanted to put in my two cents since I was in a similar position to you a while ago. I was looking for a starter IEM after seeing reviews of the ZSX and ended up getting the C12 since it was a little smaller than the ZSX and didn't have the small ridge on the inside that made the ZSX uncomfortable for some people. I also chose it over the TRN V90 because the V90 seemed too V-shaped for my preferences, and I've heard about the V90 having a venting issue. In terms of size, the C12 seemed to be the same size as the V90 and I haven't read any complaints about its size or comfort; where did you see that it was larger/less comfortable?

Again, I don't want to pressure you into anything, and it's great if you've found choices that you're happy with. Just wanted to share some of the things that I've found in my own search for a budget starter IEM, and give you some more information about why I personally chose CCA C12.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Just for the record my post about BLON amp pairing was mostly a joke. Their bass performance *will* be a bit better on a source with more oomph than the average phone, but you certainly don’t need a class A tube to drive them unless you just happen to like tube amps : )

The first issues are real tho


----------



## stryed

voja said:


> I understand that. I am very well aware that CCA is a parent company to KZ. So here's my deal with them, their housings/shells are larger then let's say TRN V90, I myself don't have big ears so I am uncertain with that. I did say that I would buy the ZSX if it wasn't out of my budget, I could get it if I stretched my budget, and I praised it based on Nimweth's review, the description that was used on it was something which I relied to find the other options. I hope this clears things up and doesn't offend anybody.
> I feel like the options I have come down to are pretty well off, and if I keep stretching my budget I won't get anywhere. So I set myself the limit to 30$ with the exception that the sound of that pair is "drastically" better than the options at a lower price point. So far all the options are below 25, which makes me satisfied.
> 
> I am clearly unsure with my choice, and the C12 may very well be what I am looking for. However from what I have noticed the TRN, BQEYZ and LZ do seem to pay more attention to tuning and thus make it easier for me to have trust in the mentioned products.



I was surprised by the size of the box and of the IEMs themselves when I received the C12. THEY ARE TINY!  On videos and pics they appear huge, but not as large as the ZSX. I skipped those because I feared they wouldn't fit. It turns out, I was strongly mistaken. The C12 are anyway, the most comfortable IEMs in my collection. They do not move about like my IT01 and stay locked in place. BAss is too clean for my liking...I would have prefered the blon or **** type of bass.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

voja said:


> I definitely did not consider them, again I possibly got the wrong image that they are too hyped and that there are better options for a better price. They are amazing for mids, aren't they? And they are alse in the upper price range compared to other IEM's that I have found so their price would need to be justified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know the best person here that can give you first hand knowledge of the LZ's, because he has most of them is @peter123 
Not sure if he has me on ignore, but you may want to call on him and have him give you a run down on the Z04A and the Z05A and what would be best for R&B, Rock, Trap/Modern Rap.


----------



## theresanarc

voja said:


> I am not looking for extreme isolation, my main concern is sound leakage. I am already having a hard time with deciding between TRN V90, BQEYZ K1, and the LZ Z05A. I am aware that buying even both of those could be a plus, but since I am already convinced that these higher budget options are way better, I'll let it be. Either way I only have two more days to make a firm decision.



I can really vouch for the excellent sound isolation of the ZS4 and I don't personally think there was any real sound leakage especially if you listen at quiet-moderate levels (I find that to be true for most IEMs). I thought I'd finally found my budget IEM for the bus in terms of cheap+high isolation but they started to hurt after a few minutes cos of a part that sticks out hurting the Concha Cymba part of the ear. 

I personally don't care anymore about the sound signature cos I only use IEMs on the bus and stick to earbuds at home so I'm still on the lookout for the right commuting IEM and have resorted to ordering a bunch of cheap randoms that have a smaller shell on AE but I can for sure say that if you want good isolation for cheap then the ZS4 will do the job very well, assuming they don't hurt your ear.


----------



## zenki

Heck I got the kz zs5 first and ccac c10 afterwards. I thought the c10 is better but now I prefer zs5 because it sounds more neutral. c10 has more detail but also has a treble boost? which I can't bear for long term use.
What is the term for high pitch sound (eg. referee whistle)?
Don't know about c12 though.


----------



## baskingshark

theresanarc said:


> I can really vouch for the excellent sound isolation of the ZS4 and I don't personally think there was any real sound leakage especially if you listen at quiet-moderate levels (I find that to be true for most IEMs). I thought I'd finally found my budget IEM for the bus in terms of cheap+high isolation but they started to hurt after a few minutes cos of a part that sticks out hurting the Concha Cymba part of the ear.
> 
> I personally don't care anymore about the sound signature cos I only use IEMs on the bus and stick to earbuds at home so I'm still on the lookout for the right commuting IEM and have resorted to ordering a bunch of cheap randoms that have a smaller shell on AE but I can for sure say that if you want good isolation for cheap then the ZS4 will do the job very well, assuming they don't hurt your ear.



I found the TRN IM2 ($14 - 15 usd during sales) is not too bad for isolation and commuting. Deep V shaped, great resin built shell, comfortable. It does most areas well but nothing super excellent. Detilas/techinicalities not bad, not fatiguing too and can be basshead.

The mids are too recessed for me and it has an artificial timbre for acoustic instruments (almost as bad as **** IMHO), but otherwise for the price, good allrounder.

I think it would make a good starter set for those new to the hobby, but for those who have a collection of CHIFI already, you'd probably have something that outshines the TRN IM2. It's my backup transit set for now.


----------



## Tonymac136

@voja The term "bass leakage" is usually (but not always) used to refer to the upper bass overlapping with the lower mids and giving a slightly "confused" sound.
The sound signature of the TRN is slightly V shaped but it isn't as pronounced as on a lot of stuff I have.
Honestly, for the money I think the CCA C12 and TRN V90 are as good as it gets. Sure other IEMs do slightly better with some genres but they're both good all rounders.


----------



## MonoJon

zenki said:


> Heck I got the kz zs5 first and ccac c10 afterwards. I thought the c10 is better but now I prefer zs5 because it sounds more neutral. c10 has more detail but also has a treble boost? which I can't bear for long term use.
> What is the term for high pitch sound (eg. referee whistle)?
> Don't know about c12 though.



@zenki , I have read that the c10 can be sibilant (having harsh hissing or shrieking treble), but the C12 has elevated, but smooth treble. This is why I'm looking forward to the C12 I have ordered.


----------



## Toastybob

voja said:


> I definitely did not consider them, again I possibly got the wrong image that they are too hyped and that there are better options for a better price. They are amazing for mids, aren't they? And they are alse in the upper price range compared to other IEM's that I have found so their price would need to be justified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get very low isolation with the Tin T2. I also find the bass is too quiet to pick up all the details unless you use EQ, but YMMV.


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> You know the best person here that can give you first hand knowledge of the LZ's, because he has most of them is @peter123
> Not sure if he has me on ignore, but you may want to call on him and have him give you a run down on the Z04A and the Z05A and what would be best for R&B, Rock, Trap/Modern Rap.


I sent him a PM, hope he sees it and responds. Thank you!

I think that I am coming to realization that I should throw the KB1's out. So the C12 seems like a good option, and the V90's as well. I'm still gaining info about the LZ Z05A.

I just found out about the **** V2 (version 3). They seem to be a better option than the T2 and also come with a silver plated cable. I'd appreciate if anybody would give me their 2 cents on should I consider these besides the above mentioned models.


----------



## citral23

voja said:


> I sent him a PM, hope he sees it and responds. Thank you!
> 
> I think that I am coming to realization that I should throw the KB1's out. So the C12 seems like a good option, and the V90's as well. I'm still gaining info about the LZ Z05A.
> 
> I just found out about the **** V2 (version 3). They seem to be a better option than the T2 and also come with a silver plated cable. I'd appreciate if anybody would give me their 2 cents on should I consider these besides the above mentioned models.



I have V2 rev 3 and it has a very slow and boomy bass, even narrow bore tips can't contain it, it's way overdone and has pretty bad texture and speed imo.

The T2 is a much better option for acoustic music.


----------



## Sunstealer

I'm also about to buy CCA12 but cannot work out which connectors they have. It looks like 0.75 hooded: is that QDC? I could still use a straight 0.75 cable but would there be too much vertical height to the post and connector?

The straight 0.75 would be more versatile for other IEMS though.

I'm in for a 16core copper cable from nicehck......


----------



## illumidata

Quick report on FAAEAL Hibiscus:
Hour 1: dry, scratchy, messy soundstage, vocals showed some promise (but too many jarring elements around them). Not enough bass. I’m a bit worried at this point 
Hour 24: they’ve settled down into a very mid centric presentation that’s strong on vocals and guitars (all the emotion is there), much better sound stage / separation (but not super clear, layering is not the best). Still not enough bass extension, though what’s there is fast and tight. Tone is good though, throughout.
They’re doing well with what I bought them for (“traditional” stuff...Bach cello suites sounding particularly good), which was vocals, and they’re back on burn in, but I think I’d have preferred something with slightly less emphasis on the mids. Hopefully there’s still room for improvement over time, But I think the signature has established itself, for better or worse.



 
No complaints about the cable though, that thing is fab!


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 1, 2019)

illumidata said:


> Quick report on FAAEAL Hibiscus:
> Hour 1: dry, scratchy, messy soundstage, vocals showed some promise (but too many jarring elements around them). Not enough bass. I’m a bit worried at this point
> Hour 24: they’ve settled down into a very mid centric presentation that’s strong on vocals and guitars (all the emotion is there), much better sound stage / separation (but not super clear, layering is not the best). Still not enough bass extension, though what’s there is fast and tight. Tone is good though, throughout.
> They’re doing well with what I bought them for (“traditional” stuff...Bach cello suites sounding particularly good), which was vocals, and they’re back on burn in, but I think I’d have preferred something with slightly less emphasis on the mids. Hopefully there’s still room for improvement over time, But I think the signature has established itself, for better or worse.
> ...



This is extremely reassuring to hear  I'm glad that it all seems to be shaping up to be what I had come to expect in placing my order for one of these (mids/vocal centric, good tone), in addition to the great looks, great cable and anime girl


----------



## Nimweth

stryed said:


> I was surprised by the size of the box and of the IEMs themselves when I received the C12. THEY ARE TINY!  On videos and pics they appear huge, but not as large as the ZSX. I skipped those because I feared they wouldn't fit. It turns out, I was strongly mistaken. The C12 are anyway, the most comfortable IEMs in my collection. They do not move about like my IT01 and stay locked in place. BAss is too clean for my liking...I would have prefered the blon or **** type of bass.


I agree. As I mentioned in my reviews of the C12 and ZSX, the C12 is tuned more like an all BA model whereas the ZSX sounds more like a DD IEM.


----------



## voja

I just spent some time thinking, and I seem to be leaning towards the V90 and LZ Z05a the most. The LZ Z05A is very much to my liking from what I learned, it doesn't have recessed mids the person I was talking to said it was their favorite sub 100 IEM . I reached a sotre on AE and they offered me to get a free silver coated cable with the V90 and possibility of further cooperation based on the quality of my review. The store which has the LZ Z05A still didn't respond and I doubt it will before the end of the black friday sale. In terms of value, with the V90 I get two cables, and I am not sure how much the silver coated one can affect the quality of sound but it seems nice. It's a great opportunity for me to start an exciting journey, since it would let me try more options when someone is there to support me. At the same time if I went with the LZ Z05A I could be the first one to write an official review here, and spread the word, the store which has the Z05A is well known, and I see that it has well supported the community here. Let me know your opinion and advice here, what do you think?

I want to thank everybody for helping me make the decision, and for your patience with me. I find this community very welcoming and interesting. I got a variety of opinions and recommendations which greatly helped me get an overview of the available options.


----------



## TimeSnow

voja said:


> I just spent some time thinking, and I seem to be leaning towards the V90 and LZ Z05a the most. The LZ Z05A is very much to my liking from what I learned, it doesn't have recessed mids the person I was talking to said it was their favorite sub 100 IEM . I reached a sotre on AE and they offered me to get a free silver coated cable with the V90 and possibility of further cooperation based on the quality of my review. The store which has the LZ Z05A still didn't respond and I doubt it will before the end of the black friday sale. In terms of value, with the V90 I get two cables, and I am not sure how much the silver coated one can affect the quality of sound but it seems nice. It's a great opportunity for me to start an exciting journey, since it would let me try more options when someone is there to support me. At the same time if I went with the LZ Z05A I could be the first one to write an official review here, and spread the word, the store which has the Z05A is well known, and I see that it has well supported the community here. Let me know your opinion and advice here, what do you think?
> 
> I want to thank everybody for helping me make the decision, and for your patience with me. I find this community very welcoming and interesting. I got a variety of opinions and recommendations which greatly helped me get an overview of the available options.


This Community is one of the best on the Internet. Come for the headphones stay for the nice people.


----------



## MonoJon

Sunstealer said:


> I'm also about to buy CCA12 but cannot work out which connectors they have. It looks like 0.75 hooded: is that QDC? I could still use a straight 0.75 cable but would there be too much vertical height to the post and connector?.....



I would also like confirmation of this. I assume that it is QDC. I also understand that KZ type 3 is exactly the same as QDC, so a cable listed as either of these types would work. Please correct me if I am wrong. I further understand that I'm in the Chi-Fi world, only the BLON BL-03 is a bit different from the standard connectors (QDC/MMCX/.75 2-pin/.78 2-pin), taking a slightly modified QDC with a square (rather than oval) sleeve/post. Again please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Slater

MonoJon said:


> I would also like confirmation of this. I assume that it is QDC. I also understand that KZ type 3 is exactly the same as QDC, so a cable listed as either of these types would work. Please correct me if I am wrong.



QDC and KZ’s Paragraph C are the same in their shape (oval), but they are wired opposite of one another. In other words, which pin is + and - are one way on all KZs and the opposite way on QDC.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 1, 2019)

MonoJon said:


> I would also like confirmation of this. I assume that it is QDC. I also understand that KZ type 3 is exactly the same as QDC, so a cable listed as either of these types would work. Please correct me if I am wrong. I further understand that I'm in the Chi-Fi world, only the BLON BL-03 is a bit different from the standard connectors (QDC/MMCX/.75 2-pin/.78 2-pin), taking a slightly modified QDC with a square (rather than oval) sleeve/post. Again please correct me if I'm wrong.


CCA 12 use QDC connectors.
Quite a few of aftermarket QDC cables that I got - all worked perfectly well with C12.

P.S. Edited to add that my aftermarket cables are all 2.5 balanced. No problem they. All work.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 1, 2019)

Slater said:


> QDC and KZ’s Paragraph C are the same in their shape (oval), but they are wired opposite of one another. In other words, which pin is + and - are one way on all KZs and the opposite way on QDC.


For 4 balanced 16-core QDC-classified cables that I took curiosity to check now - they are all wired the same, and as common 2-pin one (that come labelled). I have only one 8-core 2-pin Y... cable that is wired opposite to its preformed bend. I thought to rebend it, but then decided to keep it as is just in case.

I've edited my comment above that at least all my experience was perfectly fine for the balanced cables.


----------



## gourab1995 (Dec 1, 2019)

Does it make any sort of sense if i have a pair of recabled mh755s, and yet i want to buy a kz zs5. (I do own the zs7 and a few other kz models)


----------



## lgcubana

illumidata said:


> Quick report on FAAEAL Hibiscus:
> Hour 1: dry, scratchy, messy soundstage, vocals showed some promise (but too many jarring elements around them). Not enough bass. I’m a bit worried at this point
> Hour 24: they’ve settled down into a very mid centric presentation that’s strong on vocals and guitars (all the emotion is there), much better sound stage / separation (but not super clear, layering is not the best). Still not enough bass extension, though what’s there is fast and tight. Tone is good though, throughout.
> They’re doing well with what I bought them for (“traditional” stuff...Bach cello suites sounding particularly good), which was vocals, and they’re back on burn in, but I think I’d have preferred something with slightly less emphasis on the mids. Hopefully there’s still room for improvement over time, But I think the signature has established itself, for better or worse.
> ...


I posted my finding on the Hibiscus, in another thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3033#post-15338018

I did have to inject quite a bit of EQ, to get them into my comfort zone
(*Radsone ES100*)


----------



## harry501501

ironbrewer said:


> While I am disapointed in the Blon BL-03 ( I know sacrilege on this forum) I feel they are kind of muddy sounding. They just don't have enough detail for me. I call bs on crinacle's ideas. I have a 3 gain levels on my DX50 and the higher gain is better with the Blon's. He also has an article about burn in https://crinacle.com/2019/03/03/on-the-record-burn-in/ . I just got a set of **** **** pros. I did not drop a bunch of money. I think they were $26 US. When I first got them I was appalled. They sounded horrible to me. They sounded metallic and shrill with almost no bass. I put them on my source and just let them play for about 20 hours. They were absolutely transformed in that short time. Burn in works for some IEM's for sure.



I found changing cables and putting Spinfits opens up the BLON bl03. In fact it made them cleaner sounding up top. Yes, burn-in for me does work for some sets so MAYBE the dt6P will improve si i won't give up on them yet... would be a waste of 20 quid if i did lol


----------



## harry501501

gourab1995 said:


> Does it make any sort of sense if i have a pair of recabled mh755s, and yet i want to buy a kz zs5. (I do own the zs7 and a few other kz models)



I love the ZS5 so i'd say yes. It's a different sound altogether and is only £13. I'd put money on it that the ZS7 is the better earphone tho and looking at what you've got there's probably little point imo


----------



## Sunstealer

Slater said:


> QDC and KZ’s Paragraph C are the same in their shape (oval), but they are wired opposite of one another. In other words, which pin is + and - are one way on all KZs and the opposite way on QDC.





PhonoPhi said:


> CCA 12 use QDC connectors.
> Quite a few of aftermarket QDC cables that I got - all worked perfectly well with C12.
> 
> P.S. Edited to add that my aftermarket cables are all 2.5 balanced. No problem they. All work.





PhonoPhi said:


> For 4 balanced 16-core QDC-classified cables that I took curiosity to check now - they are all wired the same, and as common 2-pin one (that come labelled). I have only one 8-core 2-pin Y... cable that is wired opposite to its preformed bend. I thought to rebend it, but then decided to keep it as is just in case.
> 
> I've edited my comment above that at least all my experience was perfectly fine for the balanced cables.



Thank you all for your very helpful advice. I'll pick up a NiceHCK 16-3 QDC and maybe a Jcally one too. Can I still use a straight 0.75mm connector on the CCA12?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Sunstealer said:


> Thank you all for your very helpful advice. I'll pick up a NiceHCK 16-3 QDC and maybe a Jcally one too. Can I still use a straight 0.75mm connector on the CCA12?


One can use 0.75 connectors.
The connection is fairly tight, so it can be used in everyday operations.
The only minor downside, in a prolonged active use the plastic parts of the IEM connector may be cracking. It happened to me with CCA A10 that I used extensively with straight 0.75 cables and did multiple comparisons (and some heavy use).
The cracks are seen only on close inspection, no functional damage.
So that is my petty story


----------



## Sunstealer

PhonoPhi said:


> One can use 0.75 connectors.
> The connection is fairly tight, so it can be used in everyday operations.
> The only minor downside, in a prolonged active use the plastic parts of the IEM connector may be cracking. It happened to me with CCA A10 that I used extensively with straight 0.75 cables and did multiple comparisons (and some heavy use).
> The cracks are seen only on close inspection, no functional damage.
> So that is my petty story



I thought as much. Very grateful for your experience.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

voja said:


> I am not sure how much the silver coated one can affect the quality of sound but it seems nice.


It won't. But having a spare is always good.

The V90 is universally well loved so it's hard to imagine you'd be disappointed.


----------



## voja

rogthefrog said:


> It won't. But having a spare is always good.
> 
> The V90 is universally well loved so it's hard to imagine you'd be disappointed.


thanks for clarifying. Well I'd agree with you, can't go wrong with an extra cable. It would feel wrong to pass this opportunity for granted, and like you said, it'd be hard for the V90 to disappoint me. The LZ Z05A might be a better option but if a dealer is giving me an opportunity to become a review and a part of this community, I think I should take it.. it could very much let me have more experience and try more models which may well be better than the LZ Z05A. 
I love the people here, and the energy!


----------



## harry501501

rogthefrog said:


> It won't. But having a spare is always good.
> 
> The V90 is universally well-loved so it's hard to imagine you'd be disappointed.



I'd say "universally" may be a bit of a leap, but it's def well regarded on Head-Fi and reviewers outside it 

I'm really looking forward to hearing it. Looks like it'll be Wednesday though. Got it used for £30 from a guy on eBay to save the wait from China. His reason for selling? He was so impressed with them after 2 weeks that he went and bought a more expensive set and didn't need them anymore lol.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

voja said:


> thanks for clarifying. Well I'd agree with you, can't go wrong with an extra cable. It would feel wrong to pass this opportunity for granted, and like you said, it'd be hard for the V90 to disappoint me. The LZ Z05A might be a better option but if a dealer is giving me an opportunity to become a review and a part of this community, I think I should take it.. it could very much let me have more experience and try more models which may well be better than the LZ Z05A.
> I love the people here, and the energy!


Selfishly I hope you get the LZs because I haven't read a lot of reviews (vs the V90 which has a million reviews).

That said, I'd still encourage you to get the V90, because given your budget constraints I'd optimize for your auditory enjoyment first, not for the promise of writing reviews for other people's benefit. The "support" from the store may or may not pan out.


----------



## voja

harry501501 said:


> I'd say "universally" may be a bit of a leap, but it's def well regarded on Head-Fi and reviewers outside it
> 
> I'm really looking forward to hearing it. Looks like it'll be Wednesday though. Got it used for £30 from a guy on eBay to save the wait from China. His reason for selling? He was so impressed with them after 2 weeks that he went and bought a more expensive set and didn't need them anymore lol.


Hahahahahahha when a pair of V90's make you buy something even better. He must've been under the influence of adrenaline


----------



## voja

rogthefrog said:


> Selfishly I hope you get the LZs because I haven't read a lot of reviews (vs the V90 which has a million reviews).
> 
> That said, I'd still encourage you to get the V90, because given your budget constraints I'd optimize for your auditory enjoyment first, not for the promise of writing reviews for other people's benefit. The "support" from the store may or may not pan out.


This is exactly how I feel. The LZ Z05A has been told that it's not bass light, but also not for a bass head. Deep inside I also would like to get them and write a decent review (it wouldn't be the most accurate since I don't have a DAC/AMP or any measuring equipment for the charts). And yes, the store can always decide not to cooperate and then it would be a situation where I was lead into making a purchase just in hope to get something more and back from the dealer. If I go with the LZ Z05A though, I'd have to deal with it's not so pretty (to me) blue color. Very possible that I will make up my mind for the Z05A, we'll see. I will definitely keep everyone updated. 
I was asked to spread the word of the V90, and help my friends go for them.. which I found odd since it's crazy popular and well covered. We'll see *shrugs*


----------



## MonoJon

Slater said:


> QDC and KZ’s Paragraph C are the same in their shape (oval), but they are wired opposite of one another. In other words, which pin is + and - are one way on all KZs and the opposite way on QDC.





PhonoPhi said:


> CCA 12 use QDC connectors.
> Quite a few of aftermarket QDC cables that I got - all worked perfectly well with C12.
> 
> P.S. Edited to add that my aftermarket cables are all 2.5 balanced. No problem they. All work.





Sunstealer said:


> Thank you all for your very helpful advice. I'll pick up a NiceHCK 16-3 QDC and maybe a Jcally one too. Can I still use a straight 0.75mm connector on the CCA12?



Thank you all very much. So, now my understanding is that there are 5 main connector types: MMCK, QDC, KZ paragraph C, 2-pin 0.75, and 2-pin 0.78. There are also the QDC-like connectors with a squared-off post and socket that are used by BLON on the BL-03 and NiceHCK on the NX7. Are the BLON and NiceHCK "square QDC" connectors the same? Is QDC or KZ paragraph C compatible with these odd connectors from BLON and NiceHCK? I read somewhere that the cable ends of a oval-type QDC/KZ connector can be heated to become pliable and fit on the BLON BL-03 connectors. Is this right. BLON has .78 mm pins from what I understand - does QDC and KZ paragraph C use these same type of pins.

I am thinking of ordering a balanced 2.5 QCD cable for my BLON BL-03, but want to make sure it is really going to be compatible. 

Are there any "true" upgrade cables available for the odd BLON and NiceHCK "square QDC" connectors?

~ Jon


----------



## nraymond

MonoJon said:


> Are there any "true" upgrade cables available for the odd BLON and NiceHCK "square QDC" connectors?



Yes there are. Here is one for example:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302765180.html

Note that in the title it includes, "...NX7 Pro/DB3/F3/BL-03" and when you choose the "Color" you can pick a cable "with NX7 pin".


----------



## Slater (Dec 1, 2019)

MonoJon said:


> So, now my understanding is that there are 5 main connector types: MMCK, QDC, KZ paragraph C, 2-pin 0.75, and 2-pin 0.78. There are also the QDC-like connectors with a squared-off post and socket that are used by BLON on the BL-03 and NiceHCK on the NX7.



Oh, there’s plenty of other connector types - A2DC, IM (AT), IE80, DC, etc.

Not to mention other propriety connectors, like Sony threaded mmcx, FitEar, etc.


----------



## MonoJon

nraymond said:


> Yes there are. Here is one for example:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000302765180.html
> 
> Note that in the title it includes, "...NX7 Pro/DB3/F3/BL-03" and when you choose the "Color" you can pick a cable "with NX7 pin".



Okay, is the NX7 connector the same as the square TFZ connector (that I just discovered exists)?



Slater said:


> Oh, there’s plenty of other connector types - A2DC, IM (AT), IE80, DC, etc.
> 
> Not to mention other propriety connectors, like Sony threaded mmcx, FitEar, etc.



Oh man! That's way too much to deal with! Ugh! I feel discouraged.

Can anyone confirm for me whether the BLON BL-03 is compatible with QDC or KZ paragraph C?  I am thinking of getting this balanced cable in QDC and doing re-forming the connectors with heat as described in this post:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1831#post-15250621

Also, does the CCA C12 use a plain ol' QDC connector or something special?


----------



## DBaldock9

I use my VE Pure Blue (Silver) cable, with these replacement connectors [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33042858142.html ] on all of my 0.78mm 2-Pin earbuds/earphones (VE ZOE, AOE, Biggies, Smalls, and NiceHck NX7).
I've also use these two cables:
With Mic & Android controls - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32890184166.html
ISN C16 (2.5mm TRRS) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32972927351.html


----------



## CoFire

MonoJon said:


> Okay, is the NX7 connector the same as the square TFZ connector (that I just discovered exists)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is not the sexist solution but I like a 2 pin 0.78 mm cable WITHOUT ear guides because anything with ear guides and the BLON does not work for me. I have the stock QDC cable (horrible due to guides), the JCalley QDC cable with more flexible guides (better but still works its way out) and the C16-3 2 pin cable which has no guides and let's me seat the BL-03 deep without working its way out. I think because the BLON has such a short stem and needs to be deep, the standard angle of the QDC cable still interferes with your ears causing fitting issues. Not the prettiest but I find a 0.78 mm 2 pin WITHOUT ear guides the best cable for the BL-03. Now I can really enjoy this IEM hassle free without it continuously working its way loose on the fit.


----------



## Slater (Dec 1, 2019)

MonoJon said:


> Okay, is the NX7 connector the same as the square TFZ connector (that I just discovered exists)?



TFZ has 2 different types of connectors. But yes, one of them is the NX7 style of connector. If you get a cable with NX7 connector, everything will fit without modifications.



MonoJon said:


> Can anyone confirm for me whether the BLON BL-03 is compatible with QDC or KZ paragraph C?  I am thinking of getting this balanced cable in QDC and doing re-forming the connectors with heat as described in this post:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1831#post-15250621


Yes, it is compatible (assuming you are going to heat up and reform your cable).



MonoJon said:


> Also, does the CCA C12 use a plain ol' QDC connector or something special?



CCA uses KZ’s Paragraph C plug. Paragraph C is the same as QDC, but technically it is wired opposite. However, supposedly some balanced QDC cables come wired the ‘KZ way’ (although I have not personally seen any).

Of course, as mentioned above, you can use a plain old 2-pin cable with the Blon. It will stick up a little bit, but this can actually be a good thing, as it can improve the fit of the Blon for some people.

I should also mention that there are 2 different 3rd party cables made *specifically* for the Blon (plug and play, no mods, perfect fit, perfect shape, etc): https://bit.ly/2CgA1hn


----------



## vamsidhar57

Hello all! Hope you had a good Black Friday buying time. Before the sale ends I am trying to purchase my first hifi iem within 100$, and TFZ No. 3 seems good in terms of sound quality (esp. bass) and looks!
But as @baskingshark stated in my other post, since my music taste is toward a little bit of everything (electronic, rock, pop, Indian regional), TRN V90 seems a better option since it has better technicalities than NO. 3 and it will be cheaper for me (im more happy that the risk is less). people who own both, what do you suggest me?

Thank you all!


----------



## DynamicEars

vamsidhar57 said:


> Hello all! Hope you had a good Black Friday buying time. Before the sale ends I am trying to purchase my first hifi iem within 100$, and TFZ No. 3 seems good in terms of sound quality (esp. bass) and looks!
> But as @baskingshark stated in my other post, since my music taste is toward a little bit of everything (electronic, rock, pop, Indian regional), TRN V90 seems a better option since it has better technicalities than NO. 3 and it will be cheaper for me (im more happy that the risk is less). people who own both, what do you suggest me?
> 
> Thank you all!



sub bass extension more pronounced on V90
mid bass punch bigger and punchier on no3
bass texture a bit better in no3
bass decay speed is faster in no 3
upper mid bass bleed on no 3 more audible

lower mids thicker on no 3
overall vocal and mids a bit recessed on both IEM but v90 a but more forward
high mids on no 3 are safer, not shouty, while in V90 a bit more pronounced, but still safe (on the limit barrier)

highs are more detailed in V90, while no 3 more tamed treble but with boost on 8khz only.
V90 more bright (but smooth) in trebles region

tonality is more accurate in No 3 with more natural timbre
soundstage goes to V90
instrument separation better in V90

overall signature V90 more towards v-shaped compared to No. 3


----------



## vamsidhar57

@DynamicEars  Thank you for a detailed explanation.  I am willing to buy the TRN V90 as my first hifi iem. Except for the looks, it seems I wont be compromising much from the No. 3 it seems


----------



## yorosello

Wow, the jadeaudio official store is really slow in responding...

But they say the Jadeaudio EA3 will have discount on 3rd December, which is tomorrow


----------



## yorosello

Kind of disappointed that I already purchased it yesterday...  I would have got it cheaper if I know the discount sooner


----------



## mbwilson111

CoFire said:


> Is not the sexist solution but I like a 2 pin 0.78 mm cable WITHOUT ear guides because anything with ear guides and the BLON does not work for me. I have the stock QDC cable (horrible due to guides), the JCalley QDC cable with more flexible guides (better but still works its way out) and the C16-3 2 pin cable which has no guides and let's me seat the BL-03 deep without working its way out. I think because the BLON has such a short stem and needs to be deep, the standard angle of the QDC cable still interferes with your ears causing fitting issues. Not the prettiest but I find a 0.78 mm 2 pin WITHOUT ear guides the best cable for the BL-03. Now I can really enjoy this IEM hassle free without it continuously working its way loose on the fit.



Although the stock cable actually fit me perfectly, I now use a cable with no ear guides... because I  have decided to wear mine cable down instead of up and over the ear.  Of course you have to switch the right and left pieces to angle them into the ear canal properly.   So right earpiece in left ear... but of course the left cable connector still goes to the left ear.  Just adding that info for whoever might not know.



vamsidhar57 said:


> @DynamicEars  Thank you for a detailed explanation.  I am willing to buy the TRN V90 as my first hifi iem. Except for the looks, it seems I wont be compromising much from the No. 3 it seems



Looks?  What is the problem with the looks?


----------



## vamsidhar57

mbwilson111 said:


> Looks?  What is the problem with the looks?



haha sorry. ordered the blue instead of black   your setup made me do so


----------



## mbwilson111

vamsidhar57 said:


> haha sorry. ordered the blue instead of black   your setup made me do so



Mine is the blue.. it is a very dark blue with a purplish cast in some lighting.

Here it is in different lighting.  The cable is the Kinboofi purple.


----------



## zachmal

yorosello said:


> Kind of disappointed that I already purchased it yesterday...  I would have got it cheaper if I know the discount sooner



ask them if you can get the difference refunded - you were an early bird shopper / supporter after all

at least worth a try


----------



## yorosello

Wow, never thought of it actually, so thanks for that. Will try to contact them about that tomorrow. But the only thing I worried about was that they wouldn't allow it since I had used $5 off coupon on them tho.


----------



## MonoJon

Slater said:


> CCA uses KZ’s Paragraph C plug. Paragraph C is the same as QDC, but technically it is wired opposite. ....
> 
> Of course, as mentioned above, you can use a plain old 2-pin cable with the Blon. It will stick up a little bit, but this can actually be a good thing, as it can improve the fit of the Blon for some people.



Oh, rats! I guess it would be bad news if I used a QDC cable with the CCA C12? Is there a good balance upgrade cable available that is compatible with the C12?

Yes, I may end up using the BLON BL-03 cable down, but I was to try it with a more supple QDC cable first. 

By the way, if going regular 2-pin, the BL-03 is 0.78 and the C12 is 0.75, correct?


----------



## PhonoPhi

MonoJon said:


> Oh, rats! I guess it would be bad news if I used a QDC cable with the CCA C12? Is there a good balance upgrade cable available that is compatible with the C12?
> 
> Yes, I may end up using the BLON BL-03 cable down, but I was to try it with a more supple QDC cable first.
> 
> By the way, if going regular 2-pin, the BL-03 is 0.78 and the C12 is 0.75, correct?



I measured 4 of my balanced "QDC" cables - they are all wired properly for CCA C12.
My understanding (for what it is worth) that original "QDC" were quite rare. Now they sell " QDC" cables largely for KZ & CCA, so they work for them.
In any case, it is always a good idea to check your cables for proper connectivity and resistivity with a multimeter  - things happen...


----------



## Slater

MonoJon said:


> Oh, rats! I guess it would be bad news if I used a QDC cable with the CCA C12? Is there a good balance upgrade cable available that is compatible with the C12?
> 
> Yes, I may end up using the BLON BL-03 cable down, but I was to try it with a more supple QDC cable first.
> 
> By the way, if going regular 2-pin, the BL-03 is 0.78 and the C12 is 0.75, correct?



There are lots of people that use QDC cables on KZ/CCA. Despite being wired backwards, it doesn't cause any problems or differences in sound,

As far as the sizes, don't overthink it. The difference is 0.03mm, which is so minimal it doesn't really matter honestly. That's 0.0012" (1.2 thousandths of an inch). In the world of manufacturing, that is an extremely difficult tolerance to maintain. The point is that it would be extremely difficult to manufacture sockets that are *exactly* 0.7500mm and 0.7800mm at the prices the 2-pin sockets actually cost. Everything has an acceptable manufacturing tolerance. You've probably seen specifications of products expressed as +/-5dB, or +/-2% error, etc. That's what that means.

Just buy a 2-pin cable that you like or that you can afford, and you'll be fine.


----------



## RvTrav

Several months ago I purchased a Sihivive D105 earphone off Amazon.com.  I came across this when researching the Fischer Audio Dubliz.  The D105 appears to come from the same OEM and has the same co-axial DDT - dual driver.  The D105 has been reduced to $4.79 which is a fantastic price for this earphone.  The D105 sound very similar to the Tin audio T515 but since the D105 is constructed from an alloy it is much lighter.  When I first came across the D105 it was on sale at $29.99, I purchased it when it was reduced to $19.99.  This comes with a case,12 silicone tips, 2 double flange tips and 2 memory foam tips.   At $4.79 this is an amazing deal.


----------



## MonoJon (Dec 2, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> I measured 4 of my balanced "QDC" cables - they are all wired properly for CCA C12.
> My understanding (for what it is worth) that original "QDC" were quite rare. Now they sell " QDC" cables largely for KZ & CCA, so they work for them.
> In any case, it is always a good idea to check your cables for proper connectivity and resistivity with a multimeter  - things happen...



Okay, now this makes me worry that the QDC cable I got for my BLON BL-03 will be wrong polarity for that, or is the BL-03 wired +/- the same way as CCA and KZ?



Slater said:


> There are lots of people that use QDC cables on KZ/CCA. Despite being wired backwards, it doesn't cause any problems or differences in sound,
> 
> As far as the sizes, don't overthink it. The difference is 0.03mm, which is so minimal it doesn't really matter honestly. That's 0.0012" (1.2 thousandths of an inch). In the world of manufacturing, that is an extremely difficult tolerance to maintain. The point is that it would be extremely difficult to manufacture sockets that are *exactly* 0.7500mm and 0.7800mm at the prices the 2-pin sockets actually cost. Everything has an acceptable manufacturing tolerance. You've probably seen specifications of products expressed as +/-5dB, or +/-2% error, etc. That's what that means.
> 
> Just buy a 2-pin cable that you like or that you can afford, and you'll be fine.



Okay, okay, thanks @Slater and @PhonoPhi. I get anxious about this because I have read things about .78 pins stretching out the holes in a .75 connector so that the original connector will no longer work or will be loose, and I have read things about using cables with opposite polarity making IEMs sound bad and damaging drivers, but you are experts, so I will take your word for it. I'm just worried about damaging my new IEMs.

I picked up quite a haul of stuff this Black Friday, including es100, AKG K275, CCA C12, and three cables. I'm looking forward to receiving all my goodies!


Edit to add: what's this I read about wiring drivers "out of phase" making things sound really bad? Isn't this the same thing a "reversed polarity"? I think I've seen this mentioned a few times in the cheap Sony IEM thread.


----------



## kukkurovaca

MonoJon said:


> Okay, now this makes me worry that the QDC cable I got for my BLON BL-03 will be wrong polarity for that, or is the BL-03 wired +/- the same way as CCA and KZ?



AFAIK, most people don't hear a difference in absolute phase, meaning that it doesn't matter whether the cable is backwards as long as both connectors are backwards. If one side of the cable is wired differently from the other, or one IEM is wired differently from the other, then they will be out of phase, and you will hear that for sure. But that means something is defective, not incompatible.


----------



## PhonoPhi

MonoJon said:


> Okay, now this makes me worry that the QDC cable I got for my BLON BL-03 will be wrong polarity for that, or is the BL-03 wired +/- the same way as CCA and KZ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have now checked my balanced cables with a 2.5 balanced to 3.5 non balanced connector. The same as the original Blon cable (took me some time to find, and high resistance it has of > 0.8 Ohm).
It should be fine


----------



## Sebulr

MonoJon said:


> Okay, is the NX7 connector the same as the square TFZ connector (that I just discovered exists)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The kz c connector does not fit the blon unless you shave some plastic off the blons themselves as the housing on the cable is too small. An a or b will fit, but will be flush against the top of the blon offering no protection. I have broken a set of kz zsr using a trn cable by snapping a pin into the earphone. So be careful if using none default cables.


----------



## Sebulr

mbwilson111 said:


> Mine is the blue.. it is a very dark blue with a purplish cast in some lighting.
> 
> Here it is in different lighting.  The cable is the Kinboofi purple.


That's a nice looking iem, and cable. I'm tempted to get one. I'll stick with my blue striped kz zs10 and silver cable for now.


----------



## kmmbd

Here's my review of the KZ ZSX. In short: not a big fan of them, though I can see why some might like them a lot. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22969/


----------



## PhonoPhi

kmmbd said:


> Here's my review of the KZ ZSX. In short: not a big fan of them, though I can see why some might like them a lot.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/22969/


Since it seems to be easy these days to pick on KZ (which feels a bit sad and unfair to me), for your statement: "Perhaps the best KZ tuning thus far...", did you compare ZSX with AS16 and AS12, and how do they compare to you?


----------



## kmmbd (Dec 2, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Since it seems to be easy these days to pick on KZ (which feels a bit sad and unfair to me), for your statement: "Perhaps the best KZ tuning thus far...", did you compare ZSX with AS16 and AS12, and how do they compare to you?



I've only briefly tried the AS12, not the AS16. AS12, from memory, had much leaner bass and an overall brighter tonality. The slightly better bass response is why I'd put the ZSX above it. Both of them have poor comfort anyway so there's that.


----------



## baskingshark

MonoJon said:


> what's this I read about wiring drivers "out of phase" making things sound really bad? Isn't this the same thing a "reversed polarity"? I think I've seen this mentioned a few times in the cheap Sony IEM thread.




For straight 2 pin connectors if they have a dot on the cable, as long as the dots are both facing the same direction, you should be in phase. If there's no dots then here's a link to test if your set is in phase or out of phase:



It's quite obvious if u are out of phase, the music sounds weird and as though it is coming from behind the ears. If u are out of phase, just reverse *one side's* cable pin direction and u are good to go.

For those angled 2 pin connectors or MMCX that are out of phase, that's a trickier situation though. U might need to open the shell of the IEM to resolder.


----------



## Synthy

my AK 11.11 lucky bag came today, got bboooll BO-T1, Kinboofi Y1, and Kbear Opal (along with a spare 2 pin 3.5 cable and a 2 pin bluetooth cable, which is funny 'cause ever since i lost my KZ ZST on a bus like 2 years ago I don't own anything with 2 pin). to be honest I didn't really expect anything great, and on first listen the BO-T1 are not bad. I still have endurance with using anything with any sort of pushed bass as a daily driver, but i have my T2 for daily drivers. we'll see if anything pushes out my 1more triple for my occasional go to.


----------



## SoundChoice (Dec 2, 2019)

kukkurovaca said:


> AFAIK, most people don't hear a difference in absolute phase, meaning that it doesn't matter whether the cable is backwards as long as both connectors are backwards. If one side of the cable is wired differently from the other, or one IEM is wired differently from the other, then they will be out of phase, and you will hear that for sure. But that means something is defective, not incompatible.


We’re all safe because all the out-of-phase IEMs get shipped to @HungryPanda


----------



## gourab1995

Synthy said:


> my AK 11.11 lucky bag came today, got bboooll BO-T1, Kinboofi Y1, and Kbear Opal (along with a spare 2 pin 3.5 cable and a 2 pin bluetooth cable, which is funny 'cause ever since i lost my KZ ZST on a bus like 2 years ago I don't own anything with 2 pin). to be honest I didn't really expect anything great, and on first listen the BO-T1 are not bad. I still have endurance with using anything with any sort of pushed bass as a daily driver, but i have my T2 for daily drivers. we'll see if anything pushes out my 1more triple for my occasional go to.



Which bag did you get, was it bag D?


----------



## Synthy

gourab1995 said:


> Which bag did you get, was it bag D?


either C or D i think, don't remember.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

RvTrav said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Sihivive D105 earphone off Amazon.com.  I came across this when researching the Fischer Audio Dubliz.  The D105 appears to come from the same OEM and has the same co-axial DDT - dual driver.  The D105 has been reduced to $4.79 which is a fantastic price for this earphone.  The D105 sound very similar to the Tin audio T515 but since the D105 is constructed from an alloy it is much lighter.  When I first came across the D105 it was on sale at $29.99, I purchased it when it was reduced to $19.99.  This comes with a case,12 silicone tips, 2 double flange tips and 2 memory foam tips.   At $4.79 this is an amazing deal.


They're super excited about the sound quality.


----------



## baskingshark

RvTrav said:


> Several months ago I purchased a Sihivive D105 earphone off Amazon.com.  I came across this when researching the Fischer Audio Dubliz.  The D105 appears to come from the same OEM and has the same co-axial DDT - dual driver.  The D105 has been reduced to $4.79 which is a fantastic price for this earphone.  The D105 sound very similar to the Tin audio T515 but since the D105 is constructed from an alloy it is much lighter.  When I first came across the D105 it was on sale at $29.99, I purchased it when it was reduced to $19.99.  This comes with a case,12 silicone tips, 2 double flange tips and 2 memory foam tips.   At $4.79 this is an amazing deal.



Looks very cheap at this price now, but the gold standard at this price is the Sony MH755, how does it fare against it?
I don't have the Tin audio T515, but what's the tuning like for this set?


----------



## yorosello (Dec 3, 2019)

Hmm, the Jade Audio EA3 will be sold $39.99 after discount guys... damn that's $10 off

Update: they say, they're going to refund me $10  
but now i need to know how they are going to refund my money..


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> Hmm, the Jade Audio EA3 will be sold $39.99 after discount guys... damn that's $10 off
> 
> Update: they say, they're going to refund me $10
> but now i need to know how they are going to refund my money..



maybe they will give back to your aliexpress balance


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> maybe they will give back to your aliexpress balance


they suggest me to open dispute & they will refund it from there


----------



## RvTrav

rogthefrog said:


> They're super excited about the sound quality.
> 
> 
> Well at least they are not Oppoty and they are more optimistic on their packaging.
> ...


----------



## Mybutthurts

Be very interested to see what the EA3 sounds like, as the company is a subsidiary of Fiio.

And as of today they are looking for reviewers accord to a thread somewhere on this forum.


----------



## Viajero

rogthefrog said:


> They're super excited about the sound quality.


I've seen a number of Chinese companies--and reviewers from other countries too, I believe--use the word "decent" in that way. It seems they don't realize that it carries the connotation of  something being average or mediocre. Nobody wants to buy an IEM with merely decent sound.


----------



## genck

Viajero said:


> I've seen a number of Chinese companies--and reviewers from other countries too, I believe--use the word "decent" in that way. It seems they don't realize that it carries the connotation of  something being average or mediocre. Nobody wants to buy an IEM with merely decent sound.


But it's luxuriously decent


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

so.....*BQEYZ* is working on *BQ6* and it will be lauch in some months. 
*Audiosense* work on like 3 new models, including one or 2 sub-100$. This time it will be hybrid: 1DD+1BA and 1DD+2BA. It will have resin housing, not the one of T180-260-300.

Man...2020 will be VERY exciting....but, can we really take more?

Anybody try the* BLON CARDINAL*????


----------



## Makahl

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> so.....*BQEYZ* is working on *BQ6* and it will be lauch in some months.
> *Audiosense* work on like 3 new models, including one or 2 sub-100$. This time it will be hybrid: 1DD+1BA and 1DD+2BA. It will have resin housing, not the one of T180-260-300.
> 
> Man...2020 will be VERY exciting....but, can we really take more?
> ...



KBEAR Diamond i1
Blon BL-05 (and BL-04?)
Moondrop Starfield
and the list goes on... haha


----------



## Viajero

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> so.....*BQEYZ* is working on *BQ6* and it will be lauch in some months.
> *Audiosense* work on like 3 new models, including one or 2 sub-100$. This time it will be hybrid: 1DD+1BA and 1DD+2BA. It will have resin housing, not the one of T180-260-300.
> 
> Man...2020 will be VERY exciting....but, can we really take more?
> ...


Do you know what the driver makeup of the BQ6 will be?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Viajero said:


> Do you know what the driver makeup of the BQ6 will be?


Nope sorry....probably a dualDDpiezo and something else...dont know. But Im pretty sure Spring1 will not be only model using this great driver.


----------



## jibberish

While looking for TV specs for cyber Monday yesterday, I came across this TCL 1 DD / 1 piezo headphone: https://www.tclusa.com/products/headphones/elit/tcl-midnight-blue-ear-headphones-mic-elit300bl. No idea whether it is any good, but Amazon Warehouse had a new one for sale that was $17 due to damaged packaging, so I took a punt on it, will arrive this week.


----------



## RicHSAD

Lots of new piezo IEMs coming it seems. I have to say this new **** Pro is really growing on me... Might just be my new favorite IEM. The bass is exceptional. It reaches deep and slams hard and fast with no hint of muddiness (unlike the Blon-03). Very fun tuning, especially for Metal.


----------



## jibberish

RicHSAD said:


> Lots of new piezo IEMs coming it seems. I have to say this new **** Pro is really growing on me... Might just be my new favorite IEM. The bass is exceptional. It reaches deep and slams hard and fast with no hint of muddiness (unlike the Blon-03). Very fun tuning, especially for Metal.


Yeah, now that I've "rediscovered" my NX7 after doing the micropore tape mod, I've found that it's excellent for metal too. Handles all of the fast paced guitar and drum/cymbals/high hats extremely well. Wouldn't surprise me to see that other models using a piezo driver also share those properties/abilities.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jibberish said:


> Yeah, now that I've "rediscovered" my NX7 after doing the micropore tape mod, I've found that it's excellent for metal too. Handles all of the fast paced guitar and drum/cymbals/high hats extremely well. Wouldn't surprise me to see that other models using a piezo driver also share those properties/abilities.


Lz A6 mini.  Blazing fast. Has incredible air and space.  Very 3D. Amazed at its technical abilities.


----------



## jibberish

BadReligionPunk said:


> Lz A6 mini.  Blazing fast. Has incredible air and space.  Very 3D. Amazed at its technical abilities.


There is an A6 mini currently somewhere between Hong Kong and Los Angeles, headed my way


----------



## normanl

jibberish said:


> There is an A6 mini currently somewhere between Hong Kong and Los Angeles, headed my way


May I ask where did you order A6 mini from and the price?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jibberish said:


> There is an A6 mini currently somewhere between Hong Kong and Los Angeles, headed my way



Sweet. I will say though. Them blue filters that come on them are crazy whack. Should have shipped with the black filters installed imo. The red filters are good too, but give up resolution. I also thought all the tips were horrible too. All very thin and in my ears would all push down the stem to where the filter screen was even with the mouth of the tip. Had good succes with Sony hybrids and Auvio tips. 

BTW, do you like the TFZ No3?


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> so.....*BQEYZ* is working on *BQ6* and it will be lauch in some months.
> *Audiosense* work on like 3 new models, including one or 2 sub-100$. This time it will be hybrid: 1DD+1BA and 1DD+2BA. It will have resin housing, not the one of T180-260-300.
> 
> Man...2020 will be VERY exciting....but, can we really take more?
> ...



Yeah I have the BLON Cardinal, this is my amateur review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bluejay-cardinal.24030/reviews#review-22925
It has similar tuning to the BL-03, but has better fit (longer nozzles), better isolation and soundstage. Techinicalities (details, clarity, instrument separation) is about 20% better than the BL-03. More bassy than BL-03 with same tips used on both.


----------



## Synthy

modding these Kbear Opal with micropore tape has totally worked to tame the unlistenably harsh treble. need more listening time to tell if i actually like them at all now that i can listen to them without it hurting.


----------



## voja

How do you think the new JadeAudio EA3's can compare to the V90's? Do you think that the bigger dynamic driver will lead to more bass?
I am looking at it and it's quite interesting. Especially since it's related to Fiio, however at such a low price, it's somewhat unusual. Also a nice cable is included as a standard (of course the fit and comfort can't be talked about as of now)


----------



## yorosello (Dec 3, 2019)

voja said:


> How do you think the new JadeAudio EA3's can compare to the V90's? Do you think that the bigger dynamic driver will lead to more bass?
> I am looking at it and it's quite interesting. Especially since it's related to Fiio, however at such a low price, it's somewhat unusual. Also a nice cable is included as a standard (of course the fit and comfort can't be talked about as of now)


since no one get their hands on the EA3 yet, we couldn't say much about it & how will it compared to the v90. But seeing from the graph, Ea3 will not be as V shaped as the V90. It'll be more balanced, imo


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> since no one get their hands on the EA3, we couldn't say much about it & how will it compared to the v90. But seeing from the graph, Ea3 will not be as V shaped as the V90. It'll be more balanced, imo


I noticed that too, it seems pretty balanced, seems a little too good, at under 50 bucks we are getting a silver plated cable, accessories, two sets of earbuds, a High-Res certificate among many others, and a big dynamic driver. I'm questioning how all this can fit under 50 bucks, we'll see I guess. Judging from the looks, seems pretty nice to be honest.


----------



## jibberish

normanl said:


> May I ask where did you order A6 mini from and the price?


Sure, I got it at Penon for $69 during their Black Friday sale.


BadReligionPunk said:


> Sweet. I will say though. Them blue filters that come on them are crazy whack. Should have shipped with the black filters installed imo. The red filters are good too, but give up resolution. I also thought all the tips were horrible too. All very thin and in my ears would all push down the stem to where the filter screen was even with the mouth of the tip. Had good succes with Sony hybrids and Auvio tips.
> 
> BTW, do you like the TFZ No3?


Sweet, thanks for the advice, and I've got plenty of Auvios on hand.

And yeah, I really love the No. 3.  Since I received it, it's definitely been the closest thing I've had to a "daily driver".  It's super easy to drive, so I put on a cable with a mic and use it from my phone/PC for calls and meetings, I use it driven straight from my phone while walking the dog every day, and it always sounds great.  The bass is spectacular, possibly my favorite bass out of everything I own (Ikko OH10 and CNT1 give it a run for it's money too, all 3 have different low end characteristics from each other though and are all killer). The sound stage is fairly intimate, but the technicality/layering is superb for a single DD. Only mild drawback for me is that the upper mids feel a bit boosted for my taste at times, which I find to be the case with all 3 of the TFZ models I own. 

On the whole though the No.3 sounds great, is really fun with it's killer bass, it fits me well and is easy to drive, so I get a ton of use out of them.


----------



## DynamicEars

voja said:


> I noticed that too, it seems pretty balanced, seems a little too good, at under 50 bucks we are getting a silver plated cable, accessories, two sets of earbuds, a High-Res certificate among many others, and a big dynamic driver. I'm questioning how all this can fit under 50 bucks, we'll see I guess. Judging from the looks, seems pretty nice to be honest.



Don't forget the main attraction here, the Knowles BA!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

jibberish said:


> Sure, I got it at Penon for $69 during their Black Friday sale.
> 
> Sweet, thanks for the advice, and I've got plenty of Auvios on hand.
> 
> ...


Noticed they were running as low as $80 this last sale.  Maybe by next sale I will get one.  Unless I can find someone who isn't happy with theirs and they want to try an OG Kanas for size.  I have been really wanting to get in on some tfz action for awhile.  I hear good things about the bass.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Synthy said:


> my AK 11.11 lucky bag came today, got bboooll BO-T1, Kinboofi Y1, and Kbear Opal (along with a spare 2 pin 3.5 cable and a 2 pin bluetooth cable, which is funny 'cause ever since i lost my KZ ZST on a bus like 2 years ago I don't own anything with 2 pin). to be honest I didn't really expect anything great, and on first listen the BO-T1 are not bad. I still have endurance with using anything with any sort of pushed bass as a daily driver, but i have my T2 for daily drivers. we'll see if anything pushes out my 1more triple for my occasional go to.



Did you order 2DD version of the lucky bag? I've ordered 2DD + 2 pin aptx cable so just curious.


----------



## 1clearhead

kukkurovaca said:


> Is the C12 a significant improvement over the C10?


In terms of enhanced details, yes!


----------



## Synthy

Dani157 said:


> Did you order 2DD version of the lucky bag? I've ordered 2DD + 2 pin aptx cable so just curious.


tbh i don't really remember which one of the options AK had on ali that i got, and the order history doesn't give the info.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Looks very nice.


----------



## CoiL

But nozzle angle looks too "90-degree"...


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks very nice.


Looks like the TFZ My Love Edition 2019 Silver Edition


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> Looks like the TFZ My Love Edition 2019 Silver Edition


I disagree, the color is the only similar thing to the tfz. The shape of the faceplate is different


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> I disagree, the color is the only similar thing to the tfz. The shape of the faceplate is different


Similar shape, only the end was shorter and more pointy than the MLE


----------



## HungryPanda

Not another silver iem........


----------



## mbwilson111

HungryPanda said:


> Not another silver iem........



...not ANOTHER IEM!


----------



## geisterfaust

Hello!

I've been searching for info for almost 6 months to replace my entire portable setup (which was basically an iPod Classic 5.5 with Tarkan Mod + some random Xiaomi earbuds) and today my brand new (well, second hand but barely used) Sony NW ZX300A came today in the mail, can't wait to get home and add some music to this bad boy.

I've been reading about IEMs for a bit but i am still a bit lost with the amount of options available. Bare in mind that I haven't experienced the different sound signatures out there since the only headphones/earphones I have are the Xiaomi Pistons and the Audio Technica ATH M50X. My budget is around 60 euro, and what I'm looking for (I think) is a detailed pair of IEMs since I like to hear as much as I can of what is going on on my music but I don't mind some fun sound signature going on.

I listen to a wide variety of music, from poorly recorded Black Metal to minimal pieces like Arvo Part. 

I've been reading and seeing a lot of videos but I'm still a bit lost with all the options. I've narrowed down my options to (open to recommendations!):


Blon 03 (I think these are my favorite, but I've read that the connector is weird and it's a bit difficult to find a replacement cable)
Tin T2/T3 (a bit old, T4s look like they are a better built Blon 03s but still a bit expensive).

TFZ T2
KZ ZSX
KZ ZS10 Pro
I don't have a single problem changing the tips or the cable (as always, recommendations welcome, specially on the thickness of the cable and tips in general).

I'll be using this setup for commuting, since at home I'll be using the AT (at least for now). 

Thanks!


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 5, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> Not another silver iem........



Yeah I'm not the type of person buying shining stuff either. I did however made some subtle modification to the the Blon 03 that I got. I originally bought them in Brown, then I used a piece of 150 graded sand paper to clean the surface. It still looks silver but not as reflective as the stock ones (even under the lights), hope this method helps.






I know a lot of people are gonna disagree with me. Blon is decent, but sound is always subjective, and frankly I wanna say that Blon is not something special to me IMHO. I even prefer the likes of Zs7(w. Spin-fit & silver cable) more, and I barely used them after the mod. They're just lacking a bit of depth and micro-details to my ears. I'm trying to stop the hype train LOL, cheers.


----------



## Slater (Dec 5, 2019)

Kumonomukou said:


> Yeah I'm not the type of person buying shining stuff either. I did however made some subtle modification to the the Blon 03 that I got. I originally bought them in Brown, then I used a piece of 150 graded sand paper to clean the surface. It still looks silver but not as reflective as the stock ones (even under the lights), hope this method helps.



Nice job.

I had used a green Scotch Brite pad on one of my pairs, which gave it a nice satin/brushed finish. Very subdued and classy looking, vs the shiny bling of the stock one.

Hopefully, the underlying zinc doesn’t discolor or oxidize with the plating gone. That’s why I didn’t do it to both of my pairs. I wanted to wait a good while after doing the 1st pair, to make sure the underlying metal didn’t get affected. Assuming all is good, I will eventually do my 2nd pair.


----------



## voja

I think that customizing anything, especially unusual stuff like earphones and headphones is very unique. I wanted to customize my HD598's but then just let them shine in their laid back coffee color. It's nice to hear that someone did something so simple to a BL03 to make it more likable to their personal preference. 
Would be nice to hear and see more of the customized gear


----------



## jibberish

jibberish said:


> While looking for TV specs for cyber Monday yesterday, I came across this TCL 1 DD / 1 piezo headphone: https://www.tclusa.com/products/headphones/elit/tcl-midnight-blue-ear-headphones-mic-elit300bl. No idea whether it is any good, but Amazon Warehouse had a new one for sale that was $17 due to damaged packaging, so I took a punt on it, will arrive this week.


Boy, these sure are utter garbage!


----------



## Slater

jibberish said:


> Boy, these sure are utter garbage!



Do you think the pair you received is just an isolated case? You bought it on Amazon Warehouse, meaning it was returned for some reason. Perhaps that particular pair had a problem from the get go, which is why it was returned?.

Who knows though. It's actually not that surprising, for a company that primarily makes TVs lol


----------



## Tonymac136 (Dec 5, 2019)

geisterfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been searching for info for almost 6 months to replace my entire portable setup (which was basically an iPod Classic 5.5 with Tarkan Mod + some random Xiaomi earbuds) and today my brand new (well, second hand but barely used) Sony NW ZX300A came today in the mail, can't wait to get home and add some music to this bad boy.
> 
> ...



Tin T2 might be a bit bass light. It's definitely not one for the bass heads.
Blon BL03 is a bit lacking in detail and separation but makes up for it in musicality. Expect a bit of experimentation with eartips.
The KZ ZS10pro has probably been superceded at the price point by the ZSX. I've got the CCA C12 which is quite similar and it seems they have banished the steely timbre of old.
I've no experience of the TFZ so I can't comment on that.
I think you might also do well to research the TRN V90. It's slightly more v shaped than the CCA C12 but not to the point where mids are recessed.

I personally love the Blon, but I've a liking for valve amps, turntables and sweet musicality. I find the Blon easy to recommend as an extra set of IEMs in a collection as they are so unique but as somebody's only pair? I think that depends. Frankly I think the ZSX, C12 or V90 is more suited to being a daily driver for most people. That said, 60 euros is about the price of a pair of V90 AND a pair of BL03. That covers all the bases...


----------



## nraymond

Tonymac136 said:


> Blon BL03 is a bit lacking in detail and separation but makes up for it in musicality. Expect a bit of experimentation with eartips.



I've had the best luck on the BL-03 so far with the SednaEarFit Light Short which I think do a good job of raising the treble detail and improving separation/imaging. You can pick them up from Amazon Japan:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B07W8F3Z45/


----------



## jibberish

Slater said:


> Do you think the pair you received is just an isolated case? You bought it on Amazon Warehouse, meaning it was returned for some reason. Perhaps that particular pair had a problem from the get go, which is why it was returned?.
> 
> Who knows though. It's actually not that surprising, for a company that primarily makes TVs lol


Yeah, who knows honestly, ha. They're incredibly dull, with zero high end sparkle, a fully 2 dimensional soundstage that feels like it's at the back of your head, and no sense of detail/separation like you'd expect from a piezo. The best I can say about these is that the DD provides moderately decent mid bass that isn't too bloated. I did check to see if maybe they were out of phase, but nope, that's not the issue.

Oh well...


----------



## kukkurovaca

jibberish said:


> I did check to see if maybe they were out of phase, but nope, that's not the issue.



Heh, I was just about to ask.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 5, 2019)

Slater said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I had used a green Scotch Brite pad on one of my pairs, which gave it a nice satin/brushed finish. Very subdued and classy looking, vs the shiny bling of the stock one.
> 
> Hopefully, the underlying zinc doesn’t discolor or oxidize with the plating gone. That’s why I didn’t do it to both of my pairs. I wanted to wait a good while after doing the 1st pair, to make sure the underlying metal didn’t get affected. Assuming all is good, I will eventually do my 2nd pair.



You'll be fine! Getting a matted finish was actually my intention initially, but I messed up the paint by going too hard... Then I thought might as well go all the way, and the result was surprisingly okay. If oxidation does occur someday, you can always get rid of the paint entirely. Keep in mind my pair was originally in Brown/Gun metal color, the steel underneath seem to be very solid.


----------



## baskingshark

geisterfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been searching for info for almost 6 months to replace my entire portable setup (which was basically an iPod Classic 5.5 with Tarkan Mod + some random Xiaomi earbuds) and today my brand new (well, second hand but barely used) Sony NW ZX300A came today in the mail, can't wait to get home and add some music to this bad boy.
> 
> ...



If u are gonna do commuting, u need a good isolating IEM IMHO. I commute a lot with IEMs and I can say the BLON BL-03 has bad isolation, so not the best option for travel purposes. Plus the BLON is not detailed as per your request. It excels at timbre and tonality at the expense of being less technical (not as good instrument separation, clarity, details), compared to some other CHIFI multi BA/hybrids at the same price point. And it also requires some aftermarket tips +/- cables due to the poor fit for most people with stock tips.

I extensively used the KZ ZS10 Pro previously for commuting, it has great details, clarity, instrument separation and has good isolating properties too (estimated about 15 dB isolation). Good for travel, good all rounder for most genres. I ultimately gave away the KZ ZS10 Pro as it had an artificial timbre for treble frequencies, especially for acoustic instruments as those are my main stay genres. But it is a good set for the price.
Though there are some newer CHIFI that are improvements to the ZS10 Pro in technicals and timbre such as the KZ ZSX (terminator), CCA C12, TRN V90. I've not tried those, but they are quite well regarded in reviews for giving good technical abilities at < $50 USD. U can check those out.

I don't have the TFZ T2 but it seems quite V shaped, maybe the rest can advise. I have its "successor", the TFZ No. 3, it is quite a bass head IEM. Details and clarity are quite good considering it is a single DD IEM and isolation not bad. Though it is double the price of the TFZ T2.

Tin T2 is very neutral from reviews and FR, though I don't have it. Tin T4 is an upgrade and from reviews it has more bass than T2, but a few reviewers have mentioned during commuting with it the bass is lost, as it is the usual frequency to be lost in noisy environments.

I used the ATH M50X previously and it is quite a bassy can with somewhat neutralish mids/treble, so I think something like the KZ ZS10 Pro/KZ ZSX/TRN V90/CCA C12 may suit u, though those have a bit more brighter treble than the M50X. The ZS10 Pro has better details/clarity/instrument separation than the M50X, so I think one of those above (which are successors to the ZS10 Pro will be suitable for your request). Do bear in mind that most IEMs cannot compete with headphones in the area of soundstage due to physics, so the sound may come from "inside the head", something that takes a while to get used to if u are coming from headphones. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## yorosello

geisterfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been searching for info for almost 6 months to replace my entire portable setup (which was basically an iPod Classic 5.5 with Tarkan Mod + some random Xiaomi earbuds) and today my brand new (well, second hand but barely used) Sony NW ZX300A came today in the mail, can't wait to get home and add some music to this bad boy.
> 
> ...


Take the TFZ T2 Galaxy. It's a very fun sounding IEM & it's one of my favorite. Fairly balanced sounding imo, but only some problem you'll encounter is the driver flex. for commuting, it isolate pretty well too.


----------



## lilhaiti

geisterfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been searching for info for almost 6 months to replace my entire portable setup (which was basically an iPod Classic 5.5 with Tarkan Mod + some random Xiaomi earbuds) and today my brand new (well, second hand but barely used) Sony NW ZX300A came today in the mail, can't wait to get home and add some music to this bad boy.
> 
> ...




Based on what you said you want, I'd pick the TFZ T2.  The T2 is detailed and fun sounding.  They are my daily drivers and I use them on the subway and they isolate well.


----------



## gourab1995

+1 for the TFZ T2, its like the zs7 done better, more coherent and more treble presence in the right places, music sounds beautiful in general from this iem.


----------



## xanlamin

I tried the No 3 over the weekend but still prefer the T2 Galaxy. No 3 has too much bass and I got headache after a few minutes with it


----------



## geisterfaust

Tonymac136 said:


> Tin T2 might be a bit bass light. It's definitely not one for the bass heads.
> Blon BL03 is a bit lacking in detail and separation but makes up for it in musicality. Expect a bit of experimentation with eartips.
> The KZ ZS10pro has probably been superceded at the price point by the ZSX. I've got the CCA C12 which is quite similar and it seems they have banished the steely timbre of old.
> I've no experience of the TFZ so I can't comment on that.
> ...





baskingshark said:


> If u are gonna do commuting, u need a good isolating IEM IMHO. I commute a lot with IEMs and I can say the BLON BL-03 has bad isolation, so not the best option for travel purposes. Plus the BLON is not detailed as per your request. It excels at timbre and tonality at the expense of being less technical (not as good instrument separation, clarity, details), compared to some other CHIFI multi BA/hybrids at the same price point. And it also requires some aftermarket tips +/- cables due to the poor fit for most people with stock tips.
> 
> I extensively used the KZ ZS10 Pro previously for commuting, it has great details, clarity, instrument separation and has good isolating properties too (estimated about 15 dB isolation). Good for travel, good all rounder for most genres. I ultimately gave away the KZ ZS10 Pro as it had an artificial timbre for treble frequencies, especially for acoustic instruments as those are my main stay genres. But it is a good set for the price.
> Though there are some newer CHIFI that are improvements to the ZS10 Pro in technicals and timbre such as the KZ ZSX (terminator), CCA C12, TRN V90. I've not tried those, but they are quite well regarded in reviews for giving good technical abilities at < $50 USD. U can check those out.
> ...





yorosello said:


> Take the TFZ T2 Galaxy. It's a very fun sounding IEM & it's one of my favorite. Fairly balanced sounding imo, but only some problem you'll encounter is the driver flex. for commuting, it isolate pretty well too.





lilhaiti said:


> Based on what you said you want, I'd pick the TFZ T2.  The T2 is detailed and fun sounding.  They are my daily drivers and I use them on the subway and they isolate well.



Thanks yall!

I was talking with a few friends about IEMs (they know much more than me) and they basically told me the same, while the Blons are really good they lack on proper isolation. Knowing me by the end of mid 2020 i'll have like 5 or 6 pairs of IEMs hahahah but yeah, I'm ordering a pair of TFZ T2 Galaxy right now. 

Any tips and cable recommendations for that IEM? I'm looking to buy a balanced 4.4 cable to take advantage of the balanced out of my Sony DAP.


----------



## Tonymac136

geisterfaust said:


> Thanks yall!
> 
> I was talking with a few friends about IEMs (they know much more than me) and they basically told me the same, while the Blons are really good they lack on proper isolation. Knowing me by the end of mid 2020 i'll have like 5 or 6 pairs of IEMs hahahah but yeah, I'm ordering a pair of TFZ T2 Galaxy right now.
> 
> Any tips and cable recommendations for that IEM? I'm looking to buy a balanced 4.4 cable to take advantage of the balanced out of my Sony DAP.



I would say that the perfect cable for your needs is the one with the right connectors at each end and a bit of visual interest. Cables for me make a small difference in my £fourfigure hifi setup. They make exactly no difference to budget IEMs. YMMV of course.

As for tips - try the stock ones first. I use stock tips on a surprising amount of IEMs. Other than that I pretty much swear by Spiral Dots on most stuff.


----------



## yorosello

geisterfaust said:


> Thanks yall!
> 
> I was talking with a few friends about IEMs (they know much more than me) and they basically told me the same, while the Blons are really good they lack on proper isolation. Knowing me by the end of mid 2020 i'll have like 5 or 6 pairs of IEMs hahahah but yeah, I'm ordering a pair of TFZ T2 Galaxy right now.
> 
> Any tips and cable recommendations for that IEM? I'm looking to buy a balanced 4.4 cable to take advantage of the balanced out of my Sony DAP.


For tips, I'm using either the Aet07 or the Sedna light tips. But if you need more bass, take the Aet08


----------



## baskingshark

This year has been a smash for CHIFI IMHO. I can even say it's been the best year for CHIFI since KZs first landed on earth from Mars a few years back, and the CHIFI are now dominating the budget-midfi Western segment. We've had a few CHIFI competing with TOTL sets like the QDC Anole VX even (though QDC may not like to be categorized as CHIFI hahaha). Just 3 years back, it would be near impossible to find a multi driver IEM at < $200 USD, not to mention the CHIFI now that are even < $50 or $16 USD (****) that are pretty bang for buck. Give it a few years, I think we may be seeing CHIFI that sound like TOTL gear, but maybe costing less than a western midfi set.


Anyway, now that the year is coming to an end, what are your best < $100 USD CHIFI that *released this year*??
My votes go to:

1) For neutral sound - Tin Hifi T2/Tin HIFI T4 - though the later has just released, but initial reviews are promising. T2 is still standing the test of time as of the time of writing as the "gold standard" for a neutral CHIFI cheap and good set IMHO.
2) For great timbre/tonality - BLON BL-03 (caveat: have to change eartips +/- cable), BLON Cardinal (slightly more expensive)
3) For details/instrument separation and clarity - TRN V90/KZ ZSX/CCA C12/****/VE Bonus IE - honourable mention goes to KZ ZS10 Pro. But unfortunately it has been superceded by the KZ ZSX that came out a few months later with improvements.
4) For analytical sound - CCA C16
5) For bassheads - TFZ no. 3/TFZ T2 galaxy

Anything I missed out?


----------



## kmmbd

A year-end list of Best budget chi-fi sounds like a good idea. I'll give it a shot as well:

1) For neutral sound: Moondrop Spaceship
2) For timbre/tonality: BLON BL-03 (what else?), Moondrop Crescent (shame that they got discontinued, not a 2019 IEM but I guess their hype picked up at 2019)
3) For details: KZ ZSX, Tin T3/T4, LZ A6 Mini
4) Bass-head delights: TFZ No. 3, TRN V90 (I found them to have great bass)

Here's hoping that 2020 turns out to be even more awesome, and I am yet to try out a few 2019 IEMs as well (the Hibiscus, for one).


----------



## Tonymac136

For neutral sound - Tin T2
For musicality - Blon BL03
For analytical sound - CCA C12
For OMG how did they do it for this price - Blon BL01


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> A year-end list of Best budget chi-fi sounds like a good idea. I'll give it a shot as well:
> 
> 1) For neutral sound: Moondrop Spaceship
> 2) For timbre/tonality: BLON BL-03 (what else?), Moondrop Crescent (shame that they got discontinued, not a 2019 IEM but I guess their hype picked up at 2019)
> ...



This headfier wasn't too impressed with the Hibiscus:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3042#post-15345934

And there's some QC issues reported by a few headfiers for the Hibiscus shell from the above thread too. I gave it a miss cause it looks a bit bright on the upper mids/lower treble, but the cable that comes with the Hibiscus is supposedly a Litz cable which is pretty expensive.


----------



## citral23

For earbuds (it says earphones in the title, not iems so allow me to chime in) the Yincrow RW-1000 that has just been released has an astonishing clarity, detail, controlled bass with a very hifi-like neutral signature, along with a superb fit, build and finish.

I need to put double foams on them to avoid too much clarity on bright albums but they are perfect stock on smooth sounding albums.

It's a better nicehck EBX IMHO.


----------



## SoundChoice

geisterfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I've been reading and seeing a lot of videos but I'm still a bit lost with all the options. I've narrowed down my options to (open to recommendations!):
> ...



Hello.

Blon: tips are personal and you should have a stash anyway. The cable can be any .75 mm found for nine bucks. Some want to shave off plastic from a different type but this isn’t necessary and they are overachievers of whom I’m jealous because I cannot even shave ice,

Tin is good, the T2 are classic, I have the T3 and enjoy them with foam tips 

TFZ is a bassy house sound, don’t know the T2.

ZS10 Pro was the Blon of spring 2019. It’s still outstanding to my ears, just used it today.

ZSX is an upgrade for people who heard flaws in ZS10. I didn’t and passed on it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jibberish

citral23 said:


> For earbuds (it says earphones in the title, not iems so allow me to chime in) the Yincrow RW-1000 that has just been released has an astonishing clarity, detail, controlled bass with a very hifi-like neutral signature, along with a superb fit, build and finish.
> 
> I need to put double foams on them to avoid too much clarity on bright albums but they are perfect stock on smooth sounding albums.
> 
> It's a better nicehck EBX IMHO.


I'm really tempted to buy these.  I think that the Yincrow RW-9 is excellent, so I'm willing to trust them a bit when it comes to more expensive models too.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> This year has been a smash for CHIFI IMHO. I can even say it's been the best year for CHIFI since KZs first landed on earth from Mars a few years back, and the CHIFI are now dominating the budget-midfi Western segment. We've had a few CHIFI competing with TOTL sets like the QDC Anole VX even (though QDC may not like to be categorized as CHIFI hahaha). Just 3 years back, it would be near impossible to find a multi driver IEM at < $200 USD, not to mention the CHIFI now that are even < $50 or $16 USD (****) that are pretty bang for buck. Give it a few years, I think we may be seeing CHIFI that sound like TOTL gear, but maybe costing less than a western midfi set.
> 
> 
> Anyway, now that the year is coming to an end, what are your best < $100 USD CHIFI that *released this year*??
> ...


TRN V90 (entertaining V signature)
Tin T3 (neutral and detailed)
**** Pro (vast soundstage, killer bass)
and for earbuds, the Smabat M1 Pro, (another superb neutral earphone)


----------



## Nimweth

Oh! And don't forget the TRN BA5 which just snuck in before the end of the year. It's early days with mine but it is shaping up to be a star!


----------



## illumidata (Dec 7, 2019)

illumidata said:


> Quick report on FAAEAL Hibiscus:
> Hour 1: dry, scratchy, messy soundstage, vocals showed some promise (but too many jarring elements around them). Not enough bass. I’m a bit worried at this point
> Hour 24: they’ve settled down into a very mid centric presentation that’s strong on vocals and guitars (all the emotion is there), much better sound stage / separation (but not super clear, layering is not the best). Still not enough bass extension, though what’s there is fast and tight. Tone is good though, throughout.
> They’re doing well with what I bought them for (“traditional” stuff...Bach cello suites sounding particularly good), which was vocals, and they’re back on burn in, but I think I’d have preferred something with slightly less emphasis on the mids. Hopefully there’s still room for improvement over time, But I think the signature has established itself, for better or worse.
> ...



Hibiscus follow-up (and fix):

Hour 72: it took some work but I’ve got them sounding as “musical” within their signature as my V90s are within theirs. Even after a lot more burn-in the upper mids/lower treble were still too prominent, so started messing around with dampers behind the dust guards (just used a pin to gently lever them out, they go back in fine). Tried some different grades of paper (a la nx7 pro filters) but settled on 3mm cubes of sponge, which are neat, durable and do a great job of rolling off the mids gently. Upper treble (cymbals) end up a little recessed but crystal clear, and with the overall signature tamed I can really appreciate how good the driver actually is, remarkably detailed, decent soundstage (at least for width and height - not much in the way of depth, but enough), some very nicely articulated bass (sub bass still rolls off a bit but that helps the sense of speed). Mids sound great now, still bright but no more sudden stabs from guitar solos and upper register synth lines. I’ve settled on JVC Spiral Dots for tips.




Would recommend the mod to any current owners. It’s been a bit of a battle getting them up to scratch but I’m glad I didn’t give up on them (though I came close)!
Ps they also suffered from driver flex on the left side, which I cured by sticking a needle down the vents (there are 2 vents per iem, not sure which was blocked/semi blocked).


----------



## brianforever (Dec 7, 2019)

soundchoice said:
			
		

> Blon: tips are personal and you should have a stash anyway. The cable can be any .75 mm found for nine bucks. Some want to shave off plastic from a different type but this isn’t necessary and they are overachievers of whom I’m jealous because I cannot even shave ice,



@SoundChoice Totally disagree..the 0.75mm TRN 6 Core cable with the BLON-03 is Shitz..after I swapped them with the cheaper KZ OFC 0.75mm cables the gates to audio heaven opened once again


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I just publish my review of AUDIOSENSE T300 here on headfi and my No BS Review blog.

It was a little confusing because I have 2 impressions in my head: with and without damping filter. as it come with the filter I feel i have to describe stock sound. But if your not treble sensitive without damper is the way to go. Both way sound god. But level of clarity and imaging accuracy is higher without filter.


----------



## assassin10000

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I just publish my review of AUDIOSENSE T300 here on headfi and my No BS Review blog.
> 
> It was a little confusing because I have 2 impressions in my head: with and without damping filter. as it come with the filter I feel i have to describe stock sound. But if your not treble sensitive without damper is the way to go. Both way sound god. But level of clarity and imaging accuracy is higher without filter.



What color is the 'stock' filter? Knowles has several so there may be an in between one that works.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

assassin10000 said:


> What color is the 'stock' filter? Knowles has several so there may be an in between one that works.


its white damper into a grey metal ring. It would be very nice if changing filter was more user friendly. filter do very slightly muffled overall sound IMO


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the TRN BA5 is now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-ba5.24047/reviews


----------



## assassin10000

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> its white damper into a grey metal ring. It would be very nice if changing filter was more user friendly. filter do very slightly muffled overall sound IMO



Yeah, not usually very friendly to change. There is a grey filter which dampens less than the white.


 

 


There's a good tool on AliExpress to change them though. The tool from etymotic doesn't fit the metal knowles filters as I found out.

 
 

Pictured next to a 1/16" drill bit, which I used to use the solid end for my removal tool.


----------



## voja

I am genuinely wondering, what are Head-Fier's favorite picks in terms of IEM's?
If you had to keep one IEM which one would it be and why?

I noticed everybody has a different taste, so it's always nice to read that one might prefer a particular model, whereas another might dislike the same one. Some people prefer a particular brand over other, and so on. So the question just came up to me, if somebody could keep a single IEM, which one would it be and maybe why would that one be their choice.


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> I am genuinely wondering, what are Head-Fier's favorite picks in terms of IEM's?
> If you had to keep one IEM which one would it be and why?
> 
> I noticed everybody has a different taste, so it's always nice to read that one might prefer a particular model, whereas another might dislike the same one. Some people prefer a particular brand over other, and so on. So the question just came up to me, if somebody could keep a single IEM, which one would it be and maybe why would that one be their choice.



With the rise of CHIFI the past 2 years, we can get quite good sound nowadays for cheap, so most of us on headfi have multiple CHIFI IEMs, some even have duplicates or triplicates of the same IEM.

Though personally, if I have to keep only one IEM, it would be the Audiosense T800 for me. It has the best isolation and details/clarity of the CHIFI I own, and is quite good for most genres. I use it for commuting, stage monitoring and music listening.

If it had to be a sub $100 IEM (as per this thread) keeper set, I would go for the Toneking Ninetails. Since it has front/rear tuning filters, there are 9 potential sound signature configurations (from V shaped to basshead to neutralish tuning). So it's many IEMs in one IEM, it can be tuned to whatever mood/music genre preferences you want.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 9, 2019)

voja said:


> I am genuinely wondering, what are Head-Fier's favorite picks in terms of IEM's?
> If you had to keep one IEM which one would it be and why?
> 
> I noticed everybody has a different taste, so it's always nice to read that one might prefer a particular model, whereas another might dislike the same one. Some people prefer a particular brand over other, and so on. So the question just came up to me, if somebody could keep a single IEM, which one would it be and maybe why would that one be their choice.


If my budget is only $50, I would gladly take my TFZ T2 with me. They sound 2x than their price IMO. Fairly balanced sounding with enough powerful bass & detail that will not cause fatigue to your ear.

But if I had more budget, I would gladly choose my No.3, which Imo, a natural upgrade from the TFZ T2 if you are more into bass. But didn't set a side better technicalities from the T2 Gal. No. 3 also have good isolation & fit too if it was paired with the spiral dots + no driver flex issue that I had with T2.


----------



## yorosello

My jadeaudio EA3 was shipped with the 4px from china to singpost. I guess it will take forever to arrive now because it haven't leave china at all.


----------



## voja

Just like you said, the CHIFI has been growing so rapidly, from low budget, all the way to high budget and high-end models. The options are endless, and there is always something for everybody, for everybody's taste.

Nice to hear both of your choices 



yorosello said:


> My jadeaudio EA3 was shipped with the 4px from china to singpost. I guess it will take forever to arrive now because it haven't leave china at all.


Oh damn. I was looking forward to a review. It's quite an interesting option, I myself am ready to buy it, it appeals more to me than the V90, but I could be completely wrong. Nobody knows how these sound, we know the attractive frequency chart which was released by Jade Audio themselves, but besides that.. not much.


----------



## voja

I am bummed not to be able to participate to review the EA3, just because I am a new member here :/
I doubt the tag will disappear by the 13th December.


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> Just like you said, the CHIFI has been growing so rapidly, from low budget, all the way to high budget and high-end models. The options are endless, and there is always something for everybody, for everybody's taste.
> 
> Nice to hear both of your choices
> 
> ...


Yeah, if they ship fast enough, I'm still going to get my hand on them next year probably


----------



## yorosello (Dec 9, 2019)

voja said:


> I am bummed not to be able to participate to review the EA3, just because I am a new member here :/
> I doubt the tag will disappear by the 13th December.


Some new member/ those who never even do any review also joining it. You can try your luck tho


----------



## Nimweth

On the way: BQEYZ BQ3, Smabat ST-10. Don't know if I will receive them before Christmas.


----------



## voja (Dec 9, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Some new member/ those who never do any review also joining if. You can try your luck tho


]
I know, however I was in contact with Jade Audio over email. They aren't considering those who are New-Members. Altough I'm pretty sure that I would've received them for a review, I was in the first 10-15 (counting in only serious reviews, not the unreal ones). I'll probably buy them either way. It's too good, I mean silver cable, bigger dynamic driver, Knowles BA... case.. Hahahah what else can Jade Audio pack in at this price point.
We'll see.


----------



## grumpy1471

So I've spent the past couple days looking at all of what ChiFi has to offer and the amount of information I've taken in and comparisons I've made are making my head spin. 

There are so many options around the same price range and I'm someone who has difficulty making decisions; needless to say, I'm having a tough time figuring out where to start/what to pull the trigger on. 

I decided to go with the CCA C12 before seeing that the TRN BA5 are a thing. At first I was looking at the TZ ZSX but saw some people say that the C12 have less treble. 

I tend to be sensitive to harsh highs so I'm trying to choose the most smooth sounding out of the BA5, C12 and ZSX. The detail and imaging they are all supposed to have appeal to me but I don't want to be getting headaches from the treble. 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> ]
> I know, however I was in contact with Jade Audio over email. They aren't considering those who are New-Members. Altough I'm pretty sure that I would've received them for a review, I was in the first 10-15 (counting in only serious reviews, not the unreal ones). I'll probably buy them either way. It's too good, I mean silver cable, bigger dynamic driver, Knowled BA... case.. Hahahah what else can Jade Audio pack in at this price point.
> We'll see.


Yeah, they seems like a bang for buck with all of that aside from the tuning.


----------



## zachmal

grumpy1471 said:


> So I've spent the past couple days looking at all of what ChiFi has to offer and the amount of information I've taken in and comparisons I've made are making my head spin.
> 
> There are so many options around the same price range and I'm someone who has difficulty making decisions; needless to say, I'm having a tough time figuring out where to start/what to pull the trigger on.
> 
> ...



did you take a look at the TRN V90 ?

I'm quite treble sensitive as well - but they're quite pleasant to me


----------



## voja

zachmal said:


> did you take a look at the TRN V90 ?
> 
> I'm quite treble sensitive as well - but they're quite pleasant to me



I was in a similar situation as the OP, and would definitely consider the TRN V90. From my research and reading reviews, V90 is one of the most enjoyable to listen to. If bass is a more important element to you, the V90 seems to be one of the better options for this price range. The C12 is more bright in treble than the TRN V90, but is NOT bright. Also it has a V sound signature, however some said that it's not to the point where the mid's are recessed, although this is controversial.
All the information I wrote above is purely from research, not from real life experience, so be aware of that.


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> Yeah, they seems like a bang for buck with all of that aside from the tuning.


Why is that? Do you think the tuning will be done worse than the current competition in this price range or?


----------



## grumpy1471

zachmal said:


> did you take a look at the TRN V90 ?
> 
> I'm quite treble sensitive as well - but they're quite pleasant to me



I'll have to look into those, I think I remember the V90 being mentioned in a few comparisons I looked at. Helps to have input on those from someone who doesn't do well with tons of treble, thanks!



voja said:


> I was in a similar situation as the OP, and would definitely consider the TRN V90. From my research and reading reviews, V90 is one of the most enjoyable to listen to. If bass is a more important element to you, the V90 seems to be one of the better options for this price range. The C12 is more bright in treble than the TRN V90, but is NOT bright...



Good to hear that the C12 isn't super bright! I definitely enjoy bass depending on what I'm listening to/what my mood is but I'm not quite a basshead if that makes sense. The more I look into all the options, the more it makes me want to say "screw it" and just order everything lol


----------



## voja

grumpy1471 said:


> Good to hear that the C12 isn't super bright! I definitely enjoy bass depending on what I'm listening to/what my mood is but I'm not quite a basshead if that makes sense. The more I look into all the options, the more it makes me want to say "screw it" and just order everything lol


Well, you wouldn't be the first one to do that. That is the dangerous side of this forum hahaha. Just to bring it up, since it's an interesting model. Jade Audio just released a new model EA3, priced at 40 bucks. No reviews for now, I don't want to make your choice making harder so maybe you shouldn't even consider them, but I thought I'd let you know. Just like I have been told, you truly cannot go wrong with either of them. The BL03, C12, ZSX, and V90 are all great options, each one has a subtle difference depending on what you are going for.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Be careful, grumpy. I heard that in the ZSX / C12 generation, it's actually the C12 that's more aggressive. And it may even have treble that is slightly too much for some.

Apparently, the ZSX is the smooth, rounded-off KZ for that generation.

Also, I've seen the C12 go down to $30, so you probably shouldn't be paying much more than that.

Coincidentally, I just bought a BA5. I chose that over the C12 and ZSX because I already mostly have those signatures in the ZS-10 Pro and C10.


----------



## igor0203

I have C12 and don't find them bright or at least they're definitely less harsh on treble than KZ ZS5 I had before. I do consider myself as treble sensitive.


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> Why is that? Do you think the tuning will be done worse than the current competition in this price range or?


nah, just saying.


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> nah, just saying.


I'm a little confused by this though hahaha
Why do you think the tuning won't be bang for buck?
I might be just overthinking, but I genuinely cannot understand the answer


----------



## voja (Dec 9, 2019)

-double posted, can't delete, this is the result-


----------



## citral23

voja said:


> Well, you wouldn't be the first one to do that. That is the dangerous side of this forum hahaha. Just to bring it up, since it's an interesting model. Jade Audio just released a new model EA3, priced at 40 bucks. No reviews for now, I don't want to make your choice making harder so maybe you shouldn't even consider them, but I thought I'd let you know. Just like I have been told, you truly cannot go wrong with either of them. The BL03, C12, ZSX, and V90 are all great options, each one has a subtle difference depending on what you are going for.



Let me recommend you the **** **** and ZSN pro based on hearsay. People who enjoy them seem to enjoy them.


----------



## voja (Dec 9, 2019)

citral23 said:


> Let me recommend you the **** **** and ZSN pro based on hearsay. People who enjoy them seem to enjoy them.


Agreed, @grumpy1471 you can't go wrong with the ****, they aren't expensive, and you'll see if you like them or not.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Dec 9, 2019)

grumpy1471 said:


> I'll have to look into those, I think I remember the V90 being mentioned in a few comparisons I looked at. Helps to have input on those from someone who doesn't do well with tons of treble, thanks!



Just a note on the C12 and CCA. I have the C10, and it actually kind of relates to your specifications. If there's one thing I can say about the C10, it's "Clarity." The "Clear Concept Audio" brand is not a misnomer. Voices are among the clearest I have on any IEMs, including ones that cost 8x as much.

And the C10 is _smooth_. It went in the direction of rounding off peaks and removing harshness. The C10 is known as a 'clear sounding, but maybe boring' IEM, and that's accurate. If you're concerned about peaks, harshness, and brightness, the C10 addressed a lot of those problems, but at the expense of excitement (for some). The C10 is mid-focused, it's beefy in the midrange.

Based on its reputation and user comments, the C12 is trying to provide a somewhat analytical, reference sound. Its treble is more aggressive and probably brighter than the C10. It may even be more peaky in the treble than the ZSX.

Honestly, the C12 is a pretty low-risk purchase for you. Even though it is a little harsher than the ZSX and C10 maybe, it's not designed as an aggressive IEM. For $30, you can afford to make a potential mistake here. However, you might also wish to consider a C10 at $20, as it is the most polite and inoffensive Chi-Fi IEM I have ever heard.

---

I also just started testing a V90 yesterday. So far, it seems smoother and softer than expected. It does not have a supercharged treble like the V80, it seems to be a more polite tuning. I haven't experienced much in the way of harshness or peaks yet. Bass is powerful, maybe a little boomier than I like. If you are looking for a bass-oriented IEM with non-harsh tuning, the V90 might be it.

However, I have ordered the TRN BA5 because I would like a TRN that is less bass-focused, and I've heard good things.

In conclusion, you should seriously consider the V90 (non-harsh bass), ZSX (a less-harsh KZ), and the C10 (smooth and polite). The C12 is also a low-risk option.


----------



## genck

ShakeThoseCans said:


> For $30, you can afford to make a potential mistake here.


What if he lives in a van, down by the river


----------



## voja

genck said:


> What if he lives in a van, down by the river


I felt this. It hit me like a train lmao. Relatable .
However, he can always sell the van


----------



## lgcubana

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Just a note on the C12 and CCA. I have the C10, and it actually kind of relates to your specifications. If there's one thing I can say about the C10, it's "Clarity." The "Clear Concept Audio" brand is not a misnomer. Voices are among the clearest I have on any IEMs, including ones that cost 8x as much.
> 
> And the C10 is _smooth_. It went in the direction of rounding off peaks and removing harshness. The C10 is known as a 'clear sounding, but maybe boring' IEM, and that's accurate. If you're concerned about peaks, harshness, and brightness, the C10 addressed a lot of those problems, but at the expense of excitement (for some). The C10 is mid-focused, it's beefy in the midrange.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, I found the CC12 to be mid-centric, meaning vocals were elevated.  
I'm treble sensitive and did not find the CC12 to be fatiguing, in the upper frequencies.  But the elevated vocals were not to my tastes; kind of rubbed me like an inappropriate, drunk uncle.  
I opted to go with the TRN V90s and pass the CC12 to my friend (who lives on 80' Rock); they were a revelation for him and he couldn't be happier.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> With the rise of CHIFI the past 2 years, we can get quite good sound nowadays for cheap, so most of us on headfi have multiple CHIFI IEMs, some even have duplicates or triplicates of the same IEM.
> 
> Though personally, if I have to keep only one IEM, it would be the Audiosense T800 for me. It has the best isolation and details/clarity of the CHIFI I own, and is quite good for most genres. I use it for commuting, stage monitoring and music listening.
> 
> If it had to be a sub $100 IEM (as per this thread) keeper set, I would go for the Toneking Ninetails. Since it has front/rear tuning filters, there are 9 potential sound signature configurations (from V shaped to basshead to neutralish tuning). So it's many IEMs in one IEM, it can be tuned to whatever mood/music genre preferences you want.



Wow, you nailed my 2 choices!


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> I'm a little confused by this though hahaha
> Why do you think the tuning won't be bang for buck?
> I might be just overthinking, but I genuinely cannot understand the answer


Just a bit of doubt but if it does sounds good, then it will be end of year hype


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> Just a bit of doubt but if it does sounds good, then it will be end of year hype


Thanks for clarifying. I'm with you on the doubt. Couldn't agree more, I said it before, the EA3 has the high-res certificate among many others certificates. All those certificates cost money, the case included, extra ear tips.. Seems too good to be true, but I'd still buy it over the V90.. just because. Which is kind of dumb, but it's worth a gamble. 
To me it seems kind of impossible to pack all the accessories and the presentation with the best sound.. there must be a compromise.. otherwise, like you said it will receive hype. 
Now I don't have the New Head-Fier tag, so hopefully I have some luck in the campaign. Fiio is a well respected company, so these shouldn't be terrible, if the tuning isn't on the best side.. well then *shrugs*


----------



## mbwilson111

grumpy1471 said:


> The more I look into all the options, the more it makes me want to say "screw it" and just order everything lol



Once upon a time I started with one...the $20 UrbanFun HiFi, which I have since traded away because it was a little too bright.  Probably just needed a slight mod or different tips. Check out my current list.  Maybe you should run away while you still can


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I'm with you on the doubt. Couldn't agree more, I said it before, the EA3 has the high-res certificate among many others certificates. All those certificates cost money, the case included, extra ear tips.. Seems too good to be true, but I'd still buy it over the V90.. just because. Which is kind of dumb, but it's worth a gamble.
> To me it seems kind of impossible to pack all the accessories and the presentation with the best sound.. there must be a compromise.. otherwise, like you said it will receive hype.
> Now I don't have the New Head-Fier tag, so hopefully I have some luck in the campaign. Fiio is a well respected company, so these shouldn't be terrible, if the tuning isn't on the best side.. well then *shrugs*


Let hope so ;D


----------



## HombreCangrejo

After some serious burn-in (more than 120 hours) and playing with EQ and tips, now I can say the Hibiscus are really a good set for the price. First of all, my red unit does not have any shell issues, I was lucky with that. These have an evident treble roll-off, but they play very well with equalization. Apart from all these tricks, the main difference is that, OOTB, they were unlistenable, with a weird and hollow sound. Brain burn-in? As I said in a previous message, I'm not a believer in physical burn-in but, in this case, the earphones have been playing non-stop in the A50, and I have barely used them 2-3 hours through this time. One noticeable difference is in voices, initially they sounded totally unnatural, and it was evident when switching to any other pair. Now, they differ in presentation (more upfront or laid back) or positioning, but as it is when comparing any pair of IEMs.

All that said, I assume these are not an easy recommendation, as they require a lot of work and patience to show their capabilities.


----------



## Slater (Dec 9, 2019)

voja said:


> I said it before, the EA3 has the high-res certificate among many others certificates. All those certificates cost money...



Be aware that much of the time, those certificates are as fake as a $3 bill.

Fake High Res certification, fake CE, fake Underwriters Laboratory, TUV, COC rating, etc. After all, anyone can Photoshop these logos onto the box, Photoshop the certificate documents, etc.

Many Chinese products are made in obscure pop-up factories, by companies with convoluted ownership, and often ODM or rebranded logos by or for someone else. It’s basically the Wild West, and nearly impossible for many of these certification bodies to track, trace, or prosecute violators.

Not to mention fake Knowles drivers, etc.

So my advice is to not get wrapped up in the certificates, or the marketing mumbo jumbo, any much of the other fluff.

All that matters (besides service and support) is the resulting end product - whether it’s good or bad, good tuning, Bluetooth that doesn’t constantly disconnect, electronics that don’t overheat or freeze, screens without ghost lines and bad pixels, etc.


----------



## nraymond

Slater said:


> Be aware that much of the time, those certificates are as fake as a $3 bill.
> 
> Fake High Res certification, fake CE, fake Underwriters Laboratory, TUV, COC rating, etc. After all, anyone can Photoshop these logos onto the box, Photoshop the certificate documents, etc.
> 
> ...



Like many organizations that offer certifications, there are ways to check to see if something is actually certified. In the case of the Hi-res Audio Logo, there is an easy to use online database that lists every single Company/Brand/Category that has been certified, so if you're in doubt, you can check:

https://www.jas-audio.or.jp/english/hi-res-logo-en/use-situation-en


----------



## yorosello

Even my local store where I buy the silicone case for my sony a55 does provide a small hi res sticker for free when you buy the case


----------



## voja

Slater said:


> Be aware that much of the time, those certificates are as fake as a $3 bill.
> 
> Fake High Res certification, fake CE, fake Underwriters Laboratory, TUV, COC rating, etc. After all, anyone can Photoshop these logos onto the box, Photoshop the certificate documents, etc.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, I have never thought about this. I would assume everything would be legit.. I forgot that this is Chi-Fi. Thank you for bringing this up, I'll keep it in mind. I don't know, Jade Audio hypnotized me with their presentation, even though the V90 has a better construction, a metal one. 
Overall interesting, thanks Slater for bringing this up.


----------



## Slater (Dec 9, 2019)

nraymond said:


> Like many organizations that offer certifications, there are ways to check to see if something is actually certified. In the case of the Hi-res Audio Logo, there is an easy to use online database that lists every single Company/Brand/Category that has been certified, so if you're in doubt, you can check:
> 
> https://www.jas-audio.or.jp/english/hi-res-logo-en/use-situation-en



Yes, but many things are rebranded and ODMd. Those databases only work for the big name stuff. QKZ doesn’t even make their own stuff, it’s all rebranded. Yet the VK1 is high res certified. It just won’t be in the database under QKZ VK1, but might be listed under Shenzhen Bing Bang Choi Potato Limited Co.

Look at how much stuff is made by Estron for others, or TFZ or KZ making stuff for other people. Heck, Asus and Acer make loads of laptops that are branded HP or Dell.

How the general public is supposed to know the true company is beyond me. The point is that they couldn’t.


----------



## voja (Dec 9, 2019)

-


----------



## geisterfaust

Just ordered my first pair of CHIFI IEMs! I ended up going for the TFZ T2 Galaxy in Green, bought a SHANLING C3 case as well to hold my Sony DAP and a pair of IEMs...

Future purchases? Blon 03, 4.4 mm cables for both the Blon and TFZ, tips maybe? Maybe Tin T2s? I don't wanna end up with tons of IEMs though hahaha.


----------



## FastAndClean

geisterfaust said:


> I don't wanna end up with tons of IEMs though hahaha.


you will, the Pandora's box is already open


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> Even my local store where I buy the silicone case for my sony a55 does provide a small hi res sticker for free when you buy the case



Exactly. In reality, it’s just a sticker. I always peel them off and throw them away anyways.

And yes, I know what the high res certification is supposed to represent lol


----------



## citral23

voja said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I'm with you on the doubt. Couldn't agree more, I said it before, the EA3 has the high-res certificate among many others certificates. All those certificates cost money, the case included, extra ear tips.. Seems too good to be true, but I'd still buy it over the V90.. just because. Which is kind of dumb, but it's worth a gamble.
> To me it seems kind of impossible to pack all the accessories and the presentation with the best sound.. there must be a compromise.. otherwise, like you said it will receive hype.
> Now I don't have the New Head-Fier tag, so hopefully I have some luck in the campaign. Fiio is a well respected company, so these shouldn't be terrible, if the tuning isn't on the best side.. well then *shrugs*



In Soviet China, Japanese certificates are doubtful at best.


----------



## voja

I just checked, the EA3 is legit, under the website that was provided I did find both the Fiio products and the Jade Audio EA3. They are in that database.


----------



## zachmal

citral23 said:


> Let me recommend you the **** **** and ZSN pro based on hearsay. People who enjoy them seem to enjoy them.



the **** are a bit too aggressive in the highs without foam tips (for me) - but that's probably due to the nozzle which requires wide bore ear tips (silicon ones) to get a proper seal,

it's the same type as the BLON BL-03.

Haven't experimented much with big size KZ starline ear tips and others due to lack thereof - but having those the highs should be pretty pleasant with silicon eartips


----------



## FastAndClean

zachmal said:


> the **** are a bit too aggressive in the highs without foam tips (for me) - but that's probably due to the nozzle which requires wide bore ear tips (silicon ones) to get a proper seal,
> 
> it's the same type as the BLON BL-03.
> 
> Haven't experimented much with big size KZ starline ear tips and others due to lack thereof - but having those the highs should be pretty pleasant with silicon eartips


kz starline work very good with the ****


----------



## citral23

zachmal said:


> the **** are a bit too aggressive in the highs without foam tips (for me) - but that's probably due to the nozzle which requires wide bore ear tips (silicon ones) to get a proper seal,
> 
> it's the same type as the BLON BL-03.
> 
> Haven't experimented much with big size KZ starline ear tips and others due to lack thereof - but having those the highs should be pretty pleasant with silicon eartips



Looks like you need to turn your bull**** detector on mate.

My point is that it's not because bad iems like the **** or ZSN pro got good hearsay that they're good. You need to read between lines, and it's only good if you find it good, not because others say so.

Anyway this forum is in a phase where the blon overhype is fading away so everyone seems to be running in circles about if they should get that iem of the past that got decent reviews.

I think we need very quickly a new hype! Or else... We could be condemned to search for new music to listen on what we already have, the nightmare


----------



## nraymond

citral23 said:


> I think we need very quickly a new hype! Or else... We could be condemned to search for new music to listen on what we already have, the nightmare



We have a company named "Shiit Audio", I'm waiting for an earphone company to name itself "Hype Audio" and starting coming out with headphones like the "Super", "Mega", "Ultra", "Secret", "New", etc... I hear irony is trendy with the younger generations.


----------



## jant71

https://www.amazon.com/Hype-HY-951-Blue-Hands-Free-Headphones/dp/B00CKTMMR8
Though that Hype probably sounds shiitty.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

lgcubana said:


> Couldn't agree more, I found the CC12 to be mid-centric, meaning vocals were elevated.
> I'm treble sensitive and did not find the CC12 to be fatiguing, in the upper frequencies.  But the elevated vocals were not to my tastes; kind of rubbed me like an inappropriate, drunk uncle.
> I opted to go with the TRN V90s and pass the CC12 to my friend (who lives on 80' Rock); they were a revelation for him and he couldn't be happier.



Good to know that the C12 has strong mids and vocals like the C10. I'm not sure how I feel about the elevated vocals. It helps with some bands like Fleetwood Mac, but it is somewhat jarring. Kinda like putting your TV on 'soap opera' mode.

I'm currently using the ZS-10 Pro for classic rock, and I'm sure the C12 and ZSX are capable performers here.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

geisterfaust said:


> Just ordered my first pair of CHIFI IEMs! I ended up going for the TFZ T2 Galaxy in Green, bought a SHANLING C3 case as well to hold my Sony DAP and a pair of IEMs...
> 
> Future purchases? Blon 03, 4.4 mm cables for both the Blon and TFZ, tips maybe? Maybe Tin T2s? I don't wanna end up with tons of IEMs though hahaha.



People who like the T2 Galaxy really like it. I have one, and I don't use it much. It doesn't seem to be oriented towards my music. But it's a solid purchase.

The Tin Audio T2 is something different, neutrally-tuned, you might need aftermarket tips such as spinfits.


----------



## Slater

nraymond said:


> I hear irony is trendy with the younger generations.


----------



## Tonymac136

voja said:


> I am genuinely wondering, what are Head-Fier's favorite picks in terms of IEM's?
> If you had to keep one IEM which one would it be and why?
> 
> I noticed everybody has a different taste, so it's always nice to read that one might prefer a particular model, whereas another might dislike the same one. Some people prefer a particular brand over other, and so on. So the question just came up to me, if somebody could keep a single IEM, which one would it be and maybe why would that one be their choice.



Gonna sound strange here, but I think I would keep the Blon BL-01. One of the cheapest IEMs I own at £10.26. It's a real jack of all trades, sounds fine whatever I use as a source, doesn't need an amp. Is it impressive? Not at all. It just lets me listen to the music. 

Failing that, I think the CCA C12. No, TRN V90. No. C12...


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> It's a real jack of all trades, sounds fine whatever I use as a source, doesn't need an amp. Is it impressive? Not at all. It just lets me listen to the music.



Thats exactly how I feel about the EDR1. A $3 no nonsense git r done earphone, for when I just want to listen to some music.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yup, EDR1, ED9, MH750/5, BL01 all fit into that category. None of them change the world but for the money they are all brilliant "earphone as tool". Sometimes it's nice to listen to the music with zero care for the gear.


----------



## zachmal

citral23 said:


> Looks like you need to turn your bull**** detector on mate.
> 
> My point is that it's not because bad iems like the **** or ZSN pro got good hearsay that they're good. You need to read between lines, and it's only good if you find it good, not because others say so.
> 
> ...



well, senpai I haven't seen the light of TOTL IEMs yet, so I don't know what I'm missing out yet

the BLON BL-03 are pretty awesome but the V90 most of the times are better for me.

The **** sound pretty nice most of the times  , so it's not exactly "bad" - might have to get the **** Pro at some time though since they got some nice impressions posted *shrug*


----------



## unifutomaki

geisterfaust said:


> Just ordered my first pair of CHIFI IEMs! I ended up going for the TFZ T2 Galaxy in Green, bought a SHANLING C3 case as well to hold my Sony DAP and a pair of IEMs...
> 
> Future purchases? Blon 03, 4.4 mm cables for both the Blon and TFZ, tips maybe? Maybe Tin T2s? I don't wanna end up with tons of IEMs though hahaha.



Yay! I am also waiting for my pair of green TFZ T2s, which seem to be on the boat as we speak.

The Tin T2 has definitely stood the test of time, although I'm shortlisting the T4 for my next purchase myself. Those jet turbine styled endcaps help make the Tin T-series design look much more aesthetically complete vs. its predecessors to me.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Be aware that much of the time, those certificates are as fake as a $3 bill.
> 
> Fake High Res certification, fake CE, fake Underwriters Laboratory, TUV, COC rating, etc. After all, anyone can Photoshop these logos onto the box, Photoshop the certificate documents, etc.
> 
> ...





voja said:


> I just checked, the EA3 is legit, under the website that was provided I did find both the Fiio products and the Jade Audio EA3. They are in that database.



Yeah while Hi-Res certificate can be faked, but i don't think with Fiio since they are a legit Hi-Res certificated. I think they are easily accepted since Jade Audio still under Fiio, or they did the efforts to get them.

Wow @voja Thanks for clarification, seems really promising with legit Hi Res certification, and I think they are using real Knowles driver like their Fiio.


----------



## SoundChoice

geisterfaust said:


> Just ordered my first pair of CHIFI IEMs! I ended up going for the TFZ T2 Galaxy in Green, bought a SHANLING C3 case as well to hold my Sony DAP and a pair of IEMs...
> 
> Future purchases? Blon 03, 4.4 mm cables for both the Blon and TFZ, tips maybe? Maybe Tin T2s? I don't wanna end up with tons of IEMs though hahaha.



Welcome to Head-fi! That 169x103x56mm case should hold all your future gear for at least a few weeks' worth of purchases.


----------



## grumpy1471

Lots of suggestions and options to consider, I appreciate all those who chipped in in response to my indecision. Unfortunately, it seems like I have even more options to choose from! Haha

So to sum up what I've read, I should order the ****, V90, TFZ T2, C12, ZSX, BL-03 and maybe the BA5? Just to be on the safe side?

Sarcasm aside, I had the C12 ordered from Amazon and couldn't cancel it in time. Worst case is that I don't like them and return them; best case is I like them, return them and order them from somewhere much cheaper. Quite excited to hear them!


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I have been on the fence about ordering them. $36 is a heckuva deal, if they sound good. Problem is, I am up to my eyeballs in IEMS, Headphones and earbuds. I am becoming overwhelmed LOL. Also winter is generally earmuff err....headphone time.


----------



## voja

DynamicEars said:


> Wow @voja Thanks for clarification, seems really promising with legit Hi Res certification, and I think they are using real Knowles driver like their Fiio.


To be honest I got a little sceptical at first. But on a second thought, why would a company under Fiio be messing aroung with legit certificates. Can you let me know the fuss about the Knowles driver? While I joined recently, and already picked up some major knowledge, I do not understand the value of this Knowles driver. 

As Expected all Fiio and Jade Audio products showed up in that database, just clearing it up to anyone who was wondering. It's actually quite a useful database. All the props to @nraymond for the useful plug.


----------



## voja

grumpy1471 said:


> Lots of suggestions and options to consider, I appreciate all those who chipped in in response to my indecision. Unfortunately, it seems like I have even more options to choose from! Haha
> 
> So to sum up what I've read, I should order the ****, V90, TFZ T2, C12, ZSX, BL-03 and maybe the BA5? Just to be on the safe side?
> 
> Sarcasm aside, I had the C12 ordered from Amazon and couldn't cancel it in time. Worst case is that I don't like them and return them; best case is I like them, return them and order them from somewhere much cheaper. Quite excited to hear them!


If you go to exactly the 1416th page of this thread, you will find the beginning of my presence on this forum. You did not state whether sound isolation and sound leakage are important factors. 

My two cents: Just eliminate the KZ ZSX since you already ordered the C12, those two are usually compared together. Anyone is welcome to correct me or give their opinon, but I would chose the BA5 and eliminate the BL03. That's it from my side. BL03 has truly been the side effect of the hype train, and as you already noticed is either greatly loved or greatly hated. 

Again I am reminding you that what I wrote above is based purely on research, which also includes several sources outside of this forum. I do not own any of these IEM's and therefore you should listen to the experienced people from here, my recommendation is to go to the page I told you about, and just keep on reading from there. Trust me you will find a lot of useful information about the above mentioned models, I truly went in depth to receive opinion from fellow Head-Fiers.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 9, 2019)

voja said:


> Can you let me know the fuss about the Knowles driver? While I joined recently, and already picked up some major knowledge, I do not understand the value of this Knowles driver.
> .



Knowles and Sonion drivers are supposed to be of better quality for BA drivers and were usually found in more expensive IEMs compared to the usual cheaper Bellsing drivers we find in cheaper CHIFI like KZs.
Though ironically, the cat is out of the bag that some TOTL IEM brands use Bellsings (https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/), whereas some CHIFI companies use Knowles and Sonions in their IEMs. Knowles alleges Bellsing copied their stuff, so there's a big lawsuit going on in US now in the above link.

Personally, I find Knowles are less harsh and have a less artificial timbre than the Bellsings in general, but some people find the Knowles sounds too "clean". Though as u can see, even TOTL sets use Bellsings and not many users are complaining that the sound is "off". I think the Bellsings are catching up very fast to the Knowles, and are cheaper. In fact these cheaper drivers helped to get us cheaper CHIFI products for good sound quality the past 2 - 3 years, though it is a big can of worms on the ethics of it.


----------



## grumpy1471

voja said:


> If you go to exactly the 1416th page of this thread, you will find the beginning of my presence on this forum. You did not state whether sound isolation and sound leakage are important factors.
> 
> My two cents: Just eliminate the KZ ZSX since you already ordered the C12, those two are usually compared together. Anyone is welcome to correct me or give their opinon, but I would chose the BA5 and eliminate the BL03. That's it from my side. BL03 has truly been the side effect of the hype train, and as you already noticed is either greatly loved or greatly hated.
> 
> Again I am reminding you that what I wrote above is based purely on research, which also includes several sources outside of this forum. I do not own any of these IEM's and therefore you should listen to the experienced people from here, my recommendation is to go to the page I told you about, and just keep on reading from there. Trust me you will find a lot of useful information about the above mentioned models, I truly went in depth to receive opinion from fellow Head-Fiers.



I never mentioned isolation/leakage because I wasn't too worried about it but I should have added it to my original post just to cover that base. I have a few different IEMs currently that are solid enough for isolation and figured I would get sucked into ChiFi and end up ordering a few different IEMs anyways. I'll probably have a pair for every application after a while lol. It would make sense that the BL03 would be a bit overhyped given how often I see reviews and posts raving about it. I'll see how much money I can justify throwing at ChiFi then see if I want to order it just to try it for myself.

I'll look back at some of your earlier posts/discussions. I've read a lot from this thread here and there (1400+ pages is a bit too much despite my thirst for knowledge), but seeing some suggestions for someone who was in a similar situation will be helpful.


----------



## Slater

DynamicEars said:


> Yeah while Hi-Res certificate can be faked, but i don't think with Fiio since they are a legit Hi-Res certificated. I think they are easily accepted since Jade Audio still under Fiio, or they did the efforts to get them.
> 
> Wow @voja Thanks for clarification, seems really promising with legit Hi Res certification, and I think they are using real Knowles driver like their Fiio.



Yes, I have no doubts that FiiO (and Jade Audio, which is a FiiO brand) is legit all the way - legit High Res certification, genuine Knowles drivers, genuine Muses opamps, etc.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Meh. I will wait on Jade Audio reviews. I am thinking its not a great one for me. Was hard to pass at $36, but I'm not convinced. I'm thinking its a bass light treble blaster. If Im wrong I may hit it in the spring sale. 

For now though I got me a LZ Z04A for $19. Hrmph!


----------



## Synthy (Dec 10, 2019)

so, i love my Tin T2, but there are a few things i can nitpick that i'd love to address on my next pickup. one thing is how cymbals seem to hover over the mix on a lot of recordings, and another is i'd like a bit more bass on my next pickup. not a lot more bass, i'm not really a deep V shape fan and i find bass heavy earphones very fatigueing, but enough that I can enjoy a good bassline a bit more. also anything with better isolation than the Tin T2 is a plus.

i have the SFR **** on the way (but i wasn't paying enough attention and due to which seller it was it's taking forever to ship) and i'm looking to pick up one more option. i was looking at maybe the TRN BA5 or maybe CCA C12, people have opinions on those choices or other ideas?


----------



## grumpy1471

I'm definitely wondering how the BA5 and C12 compare as well. Looking at Nimweth's review of the BA5, I get the impression that it would be less harsh in the treble and more musical than the C12? Shape and design both stand out to me with the BA5, seems to have a similar level of detail and soundstage without being overly analytical from the reviews I've read.


----------



## igor0203

I've received my Blons yesteday. Put orings for keyboard on them, KZ Starline tips and goddamn they're good


----------



## SomeEntityThing

I have done some more listening with the NiceHCK P3, not much of the unimpressive sound quality changed since I started... until I tip-rolled tonight and found some old blue KZ Whirlwinds. Compared to the stock and (small, cp100) Spinfits, the small Whirlwinds, while sacrificing a decent amount of isolation, help bring out more detail in the highs and more thump in the bass... but most significant (for me) is how they bring vocals noticeably forward than before such that they don't sound as muffled or "drowned out" by the rest of the music. Sure, they could be just a tiny bit more forward for my liking but they do not sound as lifeless as before (which was a pretty annoying trait) Perhaps, then, higher vocals might be sibilant this time? Well, there is still none to be found, which I'm starting to really respect more and more since I don't recall owning a pair of IEMs in recent memory that isn't sibilant to some degree. Truly, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Nimweth

grumpy1471 said:


> I'm definitely wondering how the BA5 and C12 compare as well. Looking at Nimweth's review of the BA5, I get the impression that it would be less harsh in the treble and more musical than the C12? Shape and design both stand out to me with the BA5, seems to have a similar level of detail and soundstage without being overly analytical from the reviews I've read.


Yes, the BA5 is less analytical than the C12. Bass is not as deep, but has more resolution. If you are looking for something similar to the C12 with a bit more warmth, the ZSX is a good option, but you may find the fit not so good. BA5 with a bit of tip rolling is very comfortable though, and is my current favourite.


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Knowles and Sonion drivers are supposed to be of better quality for BA drivers and were usually found in more expensive IEMs compared to the usual cheaper Bellsing drivers we find in cheaper CHIFI like KZs.
> Though ironically, the cat is out of the bag that some TOTL IEM brands use Bellsings (https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/), whereas some CHIFI companies use Knowles and Sonions in their IEMs. Knowles alleges Bellsing copied their stuff, so there's a big lawsuit going on in US now in the above link.
> 
> Personally, I find Knowles are less harsh and have a less artificial timbre than the Bellsings in general, but some people find the Knowles sounds too "clean". Though as u can see, even TOTL sets use Bellsings and not many users are complaining that the sound is "off". I think the Bellsings are catching up very fast to the Knowles, and are cheaper. In fact these cheaper drivers helped to get us cheaper CHIFI products for good sound quality the past 2 - 3 years, though it is a big can of worms on the ethics of it.


Thanks for clearing it up. Very useful information.


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> Meh. I will wait on Jade Audio reviews. I am thinking its not a great one for me. Was hard to pass at $36, but I'm not convinced. I'm thinking its a bass light treble blaster. If Im wrong I may hit it in the spring sale.
> 
> For now though I got me a LZ Z04A for $19. Hrmph!


I could've gotten the LZ Z05A for 20 bucks, but I passed since I was worried about the bass response in it compared to the V90. My dumbass here missed all the good deals, both the 11.11 sale and black friday. Now I'm crazy about these EA3's  and am in the illusion that because it has such a large dynamic driver, that the bass will be deep.
Good pick as to the LZ Z05A, let us know your opinon


----------



## geisterfaust

SoundChoice said:


> Welcome to Head-fi! That 169x103x56mm case should hold all your future gear for at least a few weeks' worth of purchases.



You savage HAHAHAHA. Don't tell my boss but i'm already looking for new IEMs to add to my Aliexpress wishlist


----------



## RicHSAD (Dec 10, 2019)

zachmal said:


> The **** sound pretty nice most of the times  , so it's not exactly "bad" - might have to get the **** Pro at some time though since they got some nice impressions posted *shrug*



I can definitely recommend the **** Pro, especially if you like bass which is kind of funny considering the original **** were known for being bass light. The bass is violent yet somehow clean at the same time. I had issues with it's 8khz peak originally, but I managed to tame it a bit trough tip swapping and ultimately got used to it. I think it addresses two of the problems people had with the original **** which was the lack of bass and its somewhat unnatural timbre. I'm looking forward to reading more people's impression of them!


----------



## voja

RicHSAD said:


> I can definitely recommend the **** Pro, especially if you like bass which is kind of funny considering the original **** were known for being bass light. The bass is violent yet somehow clean at the same time. I had issues with it's 8khz peak originally, but I managed to tame it a bit trough tip swapping and ultimately got used to it. I think it addresses two of the problems people had with the original **** which was the lack of bass and its somewhat unnatural timbre. I'm looking forward to reading more people's impression of them!


I find it very weird that you say this, because most people said that the **** had pretty deep and strong bass. So far I didn't come upon anyone who said they were bass light. Interesting to hear more about the under 20 dollar budget king.


----------



## RicHSAD

voja said:


> I find it very weird that you say this, because most people said that the **** had pretty deep and strong bass. So far I didn't come upon anyone who said they were bass light. Interesting to hear more about the under 20 dollar budget king.



Really? As far as I can remember everyone said they were neutral which isn't what you expect to hear from an IEM with strong and deep bass. I owned two pairs(both broken now lol) and while I can agree with the bass being deep, it certainly wasn't strong. Easily my less bassy IEM except perhaps the P1.


----------



## voja

RicHSAD said:


> Really? As far as I can remember everyone said they were neutral which isn't what you expect to hear from an IEM with strong and deep bass. I owned two pairs(both broken now lol) and while I can agree with the bass being deep, it certainly wasn't strong. Easily my less bassy IEM except perhaps the P1.


It's higly possible that you are correct. I should state that my memory isn't the best and there is a possibility that I got it wrong. But when I was asking for an IEM which has deep and decent bass, the **** was recommended oddly enough.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

voja said:


> I could've gotten the LZ Z05A for 20 bucks, but I passed since I was worried about the bass response in it compared to the V90. My dumbass here missed all the good deals, both the 11.11 sale and black friday. Now I'm crazy about these EA3's  and am in the illusion that because it has such a large dynamic driver, that the bass will be deep.
> Good pick as to the LZ Z05A, let us know your opinon



I got the 04 which is the bassier one. Only bought it because I had to buy somn. 

Anyway the fiio house sound is pretty treble bright and those high res stickers usually mean bright/boring sound to me. Bass is the devil to religious audiofiles and that hi res sticker is suppose to be the jesus fish equivalent that businesses put on their signs to ensnare the like minded. Both are like repellant to me 

Im probably wrong and just an ignorant moron, but that was/is my thinking and why I will wait. HAHA!


----------



## RicHSAD

voja said:


> It's higly possible that you are correct. I should state that my memory isn't the best and there is a possibility that I got it wrong. But when I was asking for an IEM which has deep and decent bass, the **** was recommended oddly enough.



It's possible that they may have changed along the way as well. Crinacle reviewed them later than most and his graph shows quite a bit more bass than the other reviewers I've seen.


----------



## mbwilson111

grumpy1471 said:


> best case is I like them, return them and order them from somewhere much cheaper.



This seems to be a common practice...especially with headphones. I think it is horrible.  I know there are people who eventually get banned from returning things.

...as they should.


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> I find it very weird that you say this, because most people said that the **** had pretty deep and strong bass. So far I didn't come upon anyone who said they were bass light. Interesting to hear more about the under 20 dollar budget king.





RicHSAD said:


> Really? As far as I can remember everyone said they were neutral which isn't what you expect to hear from an IEM with strong and deep bass. I owned two pairs(both broken now lol) and while I can agree with the bass being deep, it certainly wasn't strong. Easily my less bassy IEM except perhaps the P1.



I had 2 pairs of the ****, there was a bit of unit variance between the 2, one had slightly less bass than the other. It's possible you might be right that later units may have a variant tuning or the QC for unit variance is quite poor.
But overall, I thought they both had quite good quantity of midbass > subbass with not too bad subbass extension. I'm a basshead and I would say the **** bass is not at basshead levels, but definitely north of neutral.





Credit to Crinacle, this is the ****'s FR.

The bass of the **** is quite tip sensitive, so perhaps if @RicHSAD , you are finding the **** is basslight, it may be possibly due to tip fit/seal? Or u are a diehard basshead like me!!


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> I got the 04 which is the bassier one. Only bought it because I had to buy somn.
> 
> Anyway the fiio house sound is pretty treble bright and those high res stickers usually mean bright/boring sound to me. Bass is the devil to religious audiofiles and that hi res sticker is suppose to be the jesus fish equivalent that businesses put on their signs to ensnare the like minded. Both are like repellant to me
> 
> Im probably wrong and just an ignorant moron, but that was/is my thinking and why I will wait. HAHA!


 Great, let us know how it sounds. I'm actually wondering how it compares to other IEM's like the V90 who is also slightly V shaped in sound signature. You should consider writing a review, might be worth it.


----------



## RicHSAD

baskingshark said:


> I had 2 pairs of the ****, there was a bit of unit variance between the 2, one had slightly less bass than the other. It's possible you might be right that later units may have a variant tuning or the QC for unit variance is quite poor.
> But overall, I thought they both had quite good quantity of midbass > subbass with not too bad subbass extension. I'm a basshead and I would say the **** bass is not at basshead levels, but definitely north of neutral.
> 
> 
> ...



Here's AudioBudget's graph for comparison (all credit to them). Tried all the tips that would fit on them and to my ears they sounded more like the below graph than what Crinacle's graph shows. I agree I think I am definitely a bit to of a basshead, but it has to be clean bass otherwise I'm not satisfied.


----------



## Nimweth

I have both **** and **** Pro. The Pro is a definite improvement to my ears, better extension at both ends of the spectrum and well defined mids with excellent timbre. Superb sub bass both in level and texture and the presentation suits many genres.


----------



## grumpy1471

mbwilson111 said:


> This seems to be a common practice...especially with headphones. I think it is horrible.  I know there are people who eventually get banned from returning things.
> 
> ...as they should.



You make a good point, it's not something I've really done due to sanitary reasons. I figured in this case I tried to cancel and couldn't despite them not being shipped, so I could just give them a quick try and clean them up before sending them back. Kinda making me rethink that idea now that you bring that up.


----------



## mbwilson111

grumpy1471 said:


> You make a good point, it's not something I've really done due to sanitary reasons. I figured in this case I tried to cancel and couldn't despite them not being shipped, so I could just give them a quick try and clean them up before sending them back. Kinda making me rethink that idea now that you bring that up.



I am actually surprised that they do take returns on IEMs.. unless defective. In the States you cannot even return earrings for sanitary reasons.

You do have a point with them not cancelling it for you.   In this case you could at least use your own eartips and leave theirs untouched.   I am pretty sure that they do resell some items as new without saying they are open box.  I have received a few items here that I could tell had been opened.

When I have sent back IEMS that actually are defective... there have only been a couple... I am very specific as to what is wrong and I ask that they not resell them.  But, do they listen?   One was out of phase, another had a huge channel imbalance  Does the person at the warehouse understand all that?   I do write it on the paper that is to be included in the box as well as online when setting up the return.

In certain headphone threads I have seen a few people regularly ordering two or three different ones with the intention of choosing and only keeping one.  You can tell my my list that I have never done that...lol..


----------



## mbwilson111

This is the IEM that has most recently taken me by surprise.... my reaction was WOW just WOW.    I had ordered it when someone first brought it to my attention.  I had a feeling about it.

UrbanFun YBF-ISS014

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html       BTW there is a review there that says there was no cable included with theirs.  I suspect they did not see it... it is kind of in a hidden compartment and I did not see it at first either.  Hope they did not throw the box away!  Not many have this yet but there are a few impressions.  I will add some links at the bottom of this post after I find them.  I bought them when they were on sale for $38.71


----------



## grumpy1471

mbwilson111 said:


> I am actually surprised that they do take returns on IEMs.. unless defective. In the States you cannot even return earrings for sanitary reasons.
> 
> You do have a point with them not cancelling it for you.   In this case you could at least use your own eartips and leave theirs untouched.   I am pretty sure that they do resell some items as new without saying they are open box.  I have received a few items here that I could tell had been opened.
> 
> ...



I was surprised too when I looked at the Amazon return policy. Retail stores tend to not allow returns on them for good reason. I suppose Amazon just has a relaxed policy and will ban those who abuse it? 

I think part of the reason as to why I have a tough time ordering headphones/earphones (especially in this case with all the ChiFi ones out there) is cause I see it as a done deal as soon as they ship. Audio is so subjective and tough to gauge what to buy when you're going purely off info from others. I suppose I can understand the reasoning behind those who abuse returns like that but yeah, the open box/sanitary issue makes it a lame thing to do as there's the potential to screw someone over who doesn't even know they're being screwed over.


----------



## mbwilson111

grumpy1471 said:


> I was surprised too when I looked at the Amazon return policy. Retail stores tend to not allow returns on them for good reason. I suppose Amazon just has a relaxed policy and will ban those who abuse it?
> 
> I think part of the reason as to why I have a tough time ordering headphones/earphones (especially in this case with all the ChiFi ones out there) is cause I see it as a done deal as soon as they ship. Audio is so subjective and tough to gauge what to buy when you're going purely off info from others. I suppose I can understand the reasoning behind those who abuse returns like that but yeah, the open box/sanitary issue makes it a lame thing to do as there's the potential to screw someone over who doesn't even know they're being screwed over.



Yes, it is a done deal to me too.... but not necessarily the only deal.   Curiosity often gets me but lately the speed at which new ones are released is starting to annoy me.... I am pretty much done with getting more iems or headphones.   Now earbuds.. that is a whole 'nother rabit hole.  Gotta catch 'em all... lol.   Plus my husband is continually making new ones for me 

Fortunately I enjoy a variety of sound signatures.  If I can get lost in my music, and I usually do, I am happy.  I do tend to avoid buying things that are described as bright... although it depends on who is saying that and if they have tried different tips.  A poor seal will make any iem sound tinny and bright


----------



## Ymer Niros (Dec 10, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> This is the IEM that has most recently taken me by surprise.... my reaction was WOW just WOW.    I had ordered it when someone first brought it to my attention.  I had a feeling about it.
> 
> UrbanFun YBF-ISS014
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html       BTW there is a review there that says there was no cable included with theirs.  I suspect they did not see it... it is kind of in a hidden compartment and I did not see it at first either.  Hope they did not throw the box away!  Not many have this yet but there are a few impressions.  I will add some links at the bottom of this post after I find them.  I bought them when they were on sale for $38.71


Hi.
I just received them, they are very very good. BL03 Blons have serious competitors. Very very very good


----------



## jant71

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, it is a done deal to me too.... but not necessarily the only deal.   Curiosity often gets me but lately the speed at which new ones are released is starting to annoy me.... I am pretty much done with getting more iems or headphones.   Now earbuds.. that is a whole 'nother rabit hole.  Gotta catch 'em all... lol.   Plus my husband is continually making new ones for me
> 
> Fortunately I enjoy a variety of sound signatures.  If I can get lost in my music, and I usually do, I am happy.  I do tend to avoid buying things that are described as bright... although it depends on who is saying that and if they have tried different tips.  A poor seal will make any iem sound tinny and bright



Why do you have to go outside of the marriage?? Just be satisfied with you husbands buds! Those should be the only buds you need.


----------



## mbwilson111

jant71 said:


> Why do you have to go outside of the marriage?? Just be satisfied with you husbands buds! Those should be the only buds you need.



You are actually correct... but we both keep reading the earbud thread... he just got a new RW-1000 today!

The ones he makes sound amazing ... but there are some form factors that he is not able to do.  

Now you have  made me feel like I am cheating on him!  LOL


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

grumpy1471 said:


> Lots of suggestions and options to consider, I appreciate all those who chipped in in response to my indecision. Unfortunately, it seems like I have even more options to choose from! Haha
> 
> So to sum up what I've read, I should order the ****, V90, TFZ T2, C12, ZSX, BL-03 and maybe the BA5? Just to be on the safe side?
> 
> Sarcasm aside, I had the C12 ordered from Amazon and couldn't cancel it in time. Worst case is that I don't like them and return them; best case is I like them, return them and order them from somewhere much cheaper. Quite excited to hear them!



It's good to hear that you are learning about the various options. Let us know if you can what you think of the C12. I'd like to know, as I'm curious if it is different enough from my existing CCA/KZ sets. It's likely to be clear and fairly detailed, not too shy on the bass, and easy to drive.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Synthy said:


> so, i love my Tin T2, but there are a few things i can nitpick that i'd love to address on my next pickup. one thing is how cymbals seem to hover over the mix on a lot of recordings, and another is i'd like a bit more bass on my next pickup. not a lot more bass, i'm not really a deep V shape fan and i find bass heavy earphones very fatigueing, but enough that I can enjoy a good bassline a bit more. also anything with better isolation than the Tin T2 is a plus.
> 
> i have the SFR **** on the way (but i wasn't paying enough attention and due to which seller it was it's taking forever to ship) and i'm looking to pick up one more option. i was looking at maybe the TRN BA5 or maybe CCA C12, people have opinions on those choices or other ideas?



I don't want to join the hypetrain, but I guess it's too late. It sounds to me what you want is the Tinhifi T4. If you love your T2, the T4 is the direct successor intended to solve its deficiencies.

The T4 has more bass, I think it's very slightly v-shaped compared to the T2, but still mostly neutral. It claims 'up to 32 DB of isolation,' no doubt highly-dependent on fit.

It's on discount (code) on the TinHifi store on AliExpress right now. I got it for $74, using the code + store coupon. That's cheaper than most of the Indiegogo deals.

That being said, in my experience the CCA C10 was a relatively neutral / balanced IEM with good isolation. The C12 could serve you well. It's V-shaped, but not extreme, and doesn't lose mids. Vocals will be clear, maybe too elevated.

I have a BA5 on the way, but won't be able to post impressions for at least a month.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Ymer Niros said:


> Hi.
> I just received them, they are very very good. BL03 Blons have serious competitors. Very very very good



Did I just witness the birth of a new hypetrain? Ha ha, no seriously I'm sure they're enjoyable. Might pick them up if they were seriously discounted for the current AliExpress sale.


----------



## FastAndClean

i am waiting for that urbafun, if it is at the same level as BL03 or better will make a noise for sure, my balanced cables for them are here already


----------



## HerrXRDS

Ymer Niros said:


> Hi.
> I just received them, they are very very good. BL03 Blons have serious competitors. Very very very good



Can you post a short comparation with the 03? I love the Blon's, if these are like Blon with a litle more clarity, bit more sparkle in the highs and more space we have a winner


----------



## Ymer Niros

[QUOTE = "ShakeThoseCans, message: 15354479, membre: 518692"] Est-ce que je viens d'assister à la naissance d'un nouvel hypotrain? Ha ha, non sérieusement je suis sûr qu'ils sont agréables. Pourrait les récupérer s'ils ont été sérieusement réduits pour la vente actuelle sur AliExpress. [/ DEVIS]

C'est vrai qu'à leur prix actuel, les Blon sont un meilleur investissement


----------



## Ymer Niros

[QUOTE = "HerrXRDS, post: 15354517, membre: 414696"] Pouvez-vous poster une courte comparaison avec le 03? J'adore les Blon's, si ceux-ci sont comme Blon avec un peu plus de clarté, un peu plus d'éclat dans les aigus et plus d'espace, nous avons un gagnant [/ QUOTE]

Vous venez de le décrire


----------



## Synthy

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I don't want to join the hypetrain, but I guess it's too late. It sounds to me what you want is the Tinhifi T4. If you love your T2, the T4 is the direct successor intended to solve its deficiencies.
> 
> The T4 has more bass, I think it's very slightly v-shaped compared to the T2, but still mostly neutral. It claims 'up to 32 DB of isolation,' no doubt highly-dependent on fit.
> 
> ...


the main reason i wasn't looking at the T4 is right now i'm trying to keep my cost below 50 per pair. 
i did snap decision order the BA5 last night tho, so we'll see how that goes, and if it isn't really to my liking i can take another look at the C10 and C12.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i am waiting for that urbafun, if it is at the same level as BL03 or better will make a noise for sure, my balanced cables for them are here already



The cable that comes with it is very nice.  I don't need to put balanced cables on everything.  Some of my DAPS do not have balanced output.  Some do.    I am not going to change every cable.   But if you are ready with one, why not?


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> The cable that comes with it is very nice.  I don't need to put balanced cables on everything.  Some of my DAPS do not have balanced output.  Some do.    I am not going to change every cable.   But if you are ready with one, why not?


i drive everything balanced because my dac has a weak single ended out, it is enough for those earphones but if i want to EQ them for fun i need headroom, with the balanced out i have that, with single ended out not so much


----------



## Slater (Dec 10, 2019)

I received the Faaeal Hibiscus cable today (ordered during 11.11).

*As a standalone upgrade cable* (for a non-Hibiscus earphone), it’s a nice cable. It’s not a $200 high end monster killer wonder cable, but it’s not bad at all. Personally though, I think the stock ibasso IT01 cable (which it has been compared to) is nicer.

The plug is good, and the 2-pin ends are nice. No strain relief on the y-split, but many upgrade cables don’t have any strain relief on the y-split. The ear guides are bent too extreme IMO, and curve all the way back into themselves (making a circle). The ear guides are soft and flexible though, which is comfortable. I removed my ear guides (as I do with most of my ear guides).

The Faaeal chin slider is useless, as it doesn’t even function as a real chin slider (it’s so loose it just falls down on its own). I actually removed mine, because I fear in the long term it will actually damage the cable due to the slider being very thin and sharp aluminum.

Other than that, the cable is roughly equivalent in build quality and resistance to the other upgrade cables in the same ~$16 price range. It’s definitely premium looking though; I’m sure people will ask you about it if you are out in public with your IEMs.

It’s resistance is around 0.4ohms. I actually expected it to be lower, but it’s still very respectable.

Now, *from the standpoint of a stock cable that is included with a $60 IEM*, it’s better than any stock cable I’ve personally seen in the price range. You will not get a better stock cable included with a $60-$100 IEM, with the exception of the $99 ibasso IT01. Very impressive to have a cable like this on a $60 earphone.

It’s only available in a 2-pin plug, but the source end is available in balanced and single ended.

There are definitely better upgrade cables out there at the same price (or only a few dollars more), but I’m glad I bought one to see what the hype is about.


----------



## ironbrewer

So I got a bad cable from a vendor on allied express. They want me to show a video showing that it is dropping a signal from either a loose connection or a short. How do I show that in a video?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> I received the Faaeal Hibiscus cable today (ordered during 11.11).
> 
> *As a standalone upgrade cable* (for a non-Hibiscus earphone), it’s a nice cable. It’s not a $200 high end monster killer wonder cable, but it’s not bad at all. Personally though, I think the stock ibasso IT01 cable (which it has been compared to) is nicer.
> 
> ...


NX7 pro comes with a choice of an upgrade cable (including balanced) for about under $100.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> NX7 pro comes with a choice of an upgrade cable (including balanced) for about under $100.



Sounds awesome, and good to know. Unfortunately, I've never personally seen the NX7 Pro, so I was only pulling from my own personal experience of earphones I've laid my own 2 eyes on 

I forgot that the NX7 Pro includes a NiceHCK upgrade cable.


----------



## Slater (Dec 10, 2019)

ironbrewer said:


> So I got a bad cable from a vendor on allied express. They want me to show a video showing that it is dropping a signal from either a loose connection or a short. How do I show that in a video?



It's irritating that they make you do this. I think making people jump through PITA hoops is on purpose. I often wonder if they're hoping some people will just give up.

I had a bad cable from 11.11. No sound at all from the left side. Right side works fine.

I took a video showing the problem exactly like the seller asked, and sent it to them. Now they are saying they want more videos, showing other known good cables in the same video, with other headphones, and multiple sources. Basically, jumping through additional hoops.

I’m not Martin Scorsese. By the time I shoot, edit, and upload these videos, I have spent more of my personal time than the $15 cable is worth.

I may as well just solder on all new ends and fix the cable myself lol


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> It's irritating that they make you do this. I think making people jump through PITA hoops is on purpose. I often wonder if they're hoping some people will just give up.
> 
> I had a bad cable from 11.11. No sound at all from the left side. Right side works fine.
> 
> ...


Hahhaaha, if you can resolder them, you can save your time from all that buzz


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> It's irritating that they make you do this. I think making people jump through PITA hoops is on purpose. I often wonder if they're hoping some people will just give up.
> 
> I had a bad cable from 11.11. No sound at all from the left side. Right side works fine.
> 
> ...


Just buy the cable on Amazon and pay a bit more, if it doesn't work then return it *easily*


----------



## Makahl

ironbrewer said:


> So I got a bad cable from a vendor on allied express. They want me to show a video showing that it is dropping a signal from either a loose connection or a short. How do I show that in a video?



The cable that came with my old Kanas Pro was with the polarity inverted and the seller asked a video as well. I've just recorded a continuity test with a multimeter showing the ground (sleeve) plug and the ground pin on the 2-Pin socket so the seller could see it was indeed inverted. After the video, the seller offered me an $8 coupon so I just did buy another cable on his store instead of sending it back.

The video might give you an idea:


Spoiler


----------



## Toastybob

genck said:


> Just buy the cable on Amazon and pay a bit more, if it doesn't work then return it *easily*


Most cables I have seen are 2 to 3 times the price on Amazon compared to sales on Ali.


----------



## genck (Dec 10, 2019)

Toastybob said:


> Most cables I have seen are 2 to 3 times the price on Amazon compared to sales on Ali.


but you get it 10x faster, worth it to me. 
edit: what am i thinking, sometimes 30-40x faster


----------



## genck

I'm thankful to live by a major Amazon hub and can get something ordered within 12 hours to my door


----------



## voja

Kind of random, but I want to mention it out of appreciation. When I wrote my first review here (of the Sennheiser HD598) it landed on the front page of Head-Fi, which is pretty neat


----------



## Tonymac136

ShakeThoseCans said:


> It's good to hear that you are learning about the various options. Let us know if you can what you think of the C12. I'd like to know, as I'm curious if it is different enough from my existing CCA/KZ sets. It's likely to be clear and fairly detailed, not too shy on the bass, and easy to drive.



CCA C12? Forget the steely timbre of KZ sets of old, these sound WAY more natural. Not quite on the level of the Blon or the Semkarch for outright musicality but nothing else is at this price point. Soundstage and detail are better than the single DD offerings. I've got the C12 and the TRN V90 and they've both moved the budget hybrid game so far along from the V80 and the ZS10 (non pro). The V90 is a bit more V shaped but not to the point where the mids are annoyingly recessed. 

Both are easy to drive and fit fine, personally I prefer the fit of the V90 but it's close. I sadly can't compare to the ZS10 Pro, but compared to what I know the difference is huge.


----------



## JitaKyoei

I think I posted this a while back without any responses but I'll try again.  If I'm going chi-fi for a budget bang for buck kinda deal (50ish), what is the best isolation I can get?  Doesn't have to be chifi, just at that price while still providing solid sound.


----------



## aaDee

Received Blon bl03 couple of days back... loved the sound, it's a no problem iem except.....the fit ☹️..really didn't like the fit. Using it with TRN T2 cable.


----------



## ironbrewer

genck said:


> Just buy the cable on Amazon and pay a bit more, if it doesn't work then return it *easily*



I have actually decided to use alliexpress as little as possible. You really have very little protection from them. I actually got my BL-03 through ebay cheaper than I could have gotten them through Alli. I just bought a cable through Linsoul to replace the one I bought at alli that was DOA. Some items seem only available through alli, but I would rather spend a few more bucks and say screw you.


----------



## SoundChoice

JitaKyoei said:


> I think I posted this a while back without any responses but I'll try again.  If I'm going chi-fi for a budget bang for buck kinda deal (50ish), what is the best isolation I can get?  Doesn't have to be chifi, just at that price while still providing solid sound.



I find that the CCA C10 has good isolation, and the new TRN BA5 surprised me with how it hushed things.


----------



## minion1990

ironbrewer said:


> I have actually decided to use alliexpress as little as possible. You really have very little protection from them. I actually got my BL-03 through ebay cheaper than I could have gotten them through Alli. I just bought a cable through Linsoul to replace the one I bought at alli that was DOA. Some items seem only available through alli, but I would rather spend a few more bucks and say screw you.



yeah, I received my BLONs broken and fighting with these guys for a refund was a chore...
They acknowledged that one earphone was broken and were only willing to offer half of the refund because "_sorry friend, only one side has no issue, we could not refund 2/3, only half price, and we could only refund you half price, and do you have paypal account_?"
The made offers on chat, didn't change anything in the dispute etc etc.
The chat is kind of funny to read tho...

I will definitely never buy from AK Audio Store again...


----------



## raccoon city

minion1990 said:


> yeah, I received my BLONs broken and fighting with these guys for a refund was a chore...
> They acknowledged that one earphone was broken and were only willing to offer half of the refund because "_sorry friend, only one side has no issue, we could not refund 2/3, only half price, and we could only refund you half price, and do you have paypal account_?"
> The made offers on chat, didn't change anything in the dispute etc etc.
> The chat is kind of funny to read tho...
> ...


You need to find someone that's deaf in the correct ear, then the BLON will work fine for them!
(My mom is deaf in one ear and only uses one earphone.)


----------



## Nene93

[QUOTE = "minion1990, post: 15356629, membre: 366919"] ouais, j'ai reçu mes BLON cassés et me battre avec ces gars pour un remboursement était une corvée ...
Ils ont reconnu qu'un écouteur était cassé et n'étaient prêts à offrir que la moitié du remboursement, car " _désolé ami, un seul côté n'a pas de problème, nous n'avons pas pu rembourser les 2/3, seulement la moitié du prix, et nous ne pouvions vous rembourser que la moitié du prix, et avez-vous un compte paypal_ ? "
Les offres faites sur le chat n'ont rien changé au différend, etc., etc.
Le chat est assez drôle à lire ...

Je n'achèterai certainement plus jamais sur AK Audio Store ... [/ QUOTE]


J'ai un problème similaire avec le même vendeur. Ils m'ont demandé une vidéo, puis ils n'ont pas pu la voir ... J'attends leur réponse ce que vous me dites ne me rassure pas!


----------



## voja

minion1990 said:


> yeah, I received my BLONs broken and fighting with these guys for a refund was a chore...
> They acknowledged that one earphone was broken and were only willing to offer half of the refund because "_sorry friend, only one side has no issue, we could not refund 2/3, only half price, and we could only refund you half price, and do you have paypal account_?"
> The made offers on chat, didn't change anything in the dispute etc etc.
> The chat is kind of funny to read tho...
> ...


First off, nice profile pic.
Second, I also found some difficulties in contacting stores. Usually they respond with the annoying little smiley face which is blushing. I personally had a negative experience when Nice HCK Audio Store agreed to work together with me, then they told me to contact this very weird email address.. which was skeptical on its own.  After I ask them to explain why I am contacting them, I just get the smiley face over and over.. and finally after I send an email, after a couple of days I got a reply. This reply was from someone trying to offer me to buy the Asus Cloud storage or something like that. 
I found it extremely annoying, and other stores do the same thing. You ask, they give you the little smiley face as though they are flipping you off. 

I mean I get it, I'm trying to communicate with a Chinese person.. but it's so damn difficult


----------



## chickenmoon

minion1990 said:


> yeah, I received my BLONs broken and fighting with these guys for a refund was a chore...
> They acknowledged that one earphone was broken and were only willing to offer half of the refund because "_sorry friend, only one side has no issue, we could not refund 2/3, only half price, and we could only refund you half price, and do you have paypal account_?"
> The made offers on chat, didn't change anything in the dispute etc etc.
> The chat is kind of funny to read tho...
> ...



This is as bad as it gets IMO, they should either send you a replacement earpiece or refund you 100% IMHO because what can you do with an earphone that has only one side working?


----------



## minion1990

Yeah... 
At first I proposed a full refund and then changed it to 2/3. It only got resolved after aliexpress stepped in and I had already changed it to 2/3. Maybe I would have gotten a full refund if I would have sticked to it.
I uploaded the chat because it's kind of funny. My "threats" are really cringy but I was hoping that they would really care about their public image and I was really pissed...
Never had a similar problem with gearbest for example. Sent a video and got a refund.

Here is the chat.


----------



## Nene93

Given the difficulties you have encountered with the gentleman who calls all customers "my friend" I think I will give up ...
The cable of an earphone that I bought at home only works on one side.


----------



## minion1990

The "friend" name is a chinese thing.  
You will also encounter that from genuinely nice guys and in business mails. 

But yeah, they can be really scammy and deceiving... 

If it's on aliexpress, I would demand a full refund and not step down from that until aliexpress itself steps in (they do that automatically after a few days). It's just a chore...


----------



## ironbrewer

They know they have you over a barrel. Its easy to just say give us more evidence again and again. Then when alliexpress steps in they just protect their vendors. At least Ebay and Amazon protect the customers.



minion1990 said:


> Yeah...
> At first I proposed a full refund and then changed it to 2/3. It only got resolved after aliexpress stepped in and I had already changed it to 2/3. Maybe I would have gotten a full refund if I would have sticked to it.
> I uploaded the chat because it's kind of funny. My "threats" are really cringy but I was hoping that they would really care about their public image and I was really pissed...
> Never had a similar problem with gearbest for example. Sent a video and got a refund.
> ...


----------



## Slater

minion1990 said:


> The "friend" name is a chinese thing.
> You will also encounter that from genuinely nice guys and in business mails.
> 
> But yeah, they can be really scammy and deceiving...
> ...



Hey buddy, I call people friend.


----------



## raccoon city

Nice clip!
South Park isn't always funny, but sometimes it's hilarious.


----------



## SoundChoice

minion1990 said:


> Yeah...
> At first I proposed a full refund and then changed it to 2/3. It only got resolved after aliexpress stepped in and I had already changed it to 2/3. Maybe I would have gotten a full refund if I would have sticked to it.
> I uploaded the chat because it's kind of funny. My "threats" are really cringy but I was hoping that they would really care about their public image and I was really pissed...
> Never had a similar problem with gearbest for example. Sent a video and got a refund.
> ...



Considering half of your pair of earphones were defective, it’s perfectly logical they refund half your money. You still have a perfectly good earphone for enjoying podcasts and tracks in high quality mono.


----------



## voja

minion1990 said:


> The "friend" name is a chinese thing.
> You will also encounter that from genuinely nice guys and in business mails.
> 
> But yeah, they can be really scammy and deceiving...
> ...


Oh yes, the friend name calling. No matter what they say, they never exclude "friend"


----------



## minion1990

voja said:


> Oh yes, the friend name calling. No matter what they say, they never exclude "friend"


But friend, how can you not say friend, friend


----------



## SomeEntityThing

minion1990 said:


> But friend, how can you not say friend, friend


Personally, if the seller addresses me as "friend", I try to do the same to them in an attempt to respect what they likely deem to be a formality. I think it's appropriate but opinions may vary.


----------



## u06sa

received **** pro today ... compared to **** huge disappointment, the highs sound thin/metallic, timbre/tonality artificial, also less bass .. back into box they go ... ordered jadeaudio ea3, hopefully they're good


----------



## Synthy

**** showed up today, seemed fine at first but after a few hours the timbre of the treble started to get to me. back to the Tin T2 until my BA5 show up.


----------



## ironbrewer

u06sa said:


> received **** pro today ... compared to **** huge disappointment, the highs sound thin/metallic, timbre/tonality artificial, also less bass .. back into box they go ... ordered jadeaudio ea3, hopefully they're good




Mine sounded the same when I first got them. Burn them in for at least 24 hours and then try them again. They will change substantially if they are anything like mine, and continue to get better.


----------



## ironbrewer

Alliexpress stepped in on my dispute. their option for me.

AliExpress proposed a new solution
Proposal:
Refund US $ 0.00

I feel special.


----------



## yorosello

ironbrewer said:


> Alliexpress stepped in on my dispute. their option for me.
> 
> AliExpress proposed a new solution
> Proposal:
> ...


That's suck as f


----------



## SoundChoice

ironbrewer said:


> Alliexpress stepped in on my dispute. their option for me.
> 
> AliExpress proposed a new solution
> Proposal:
> ...



Better than, “AliExpress will pay you $1.00 if you spend $45 dollars to ship item back to China.”


----------



## 1clearhead

grumpy1471 said:


> Lots of suggestions and options to consider, I appreciate all those who chipped in in response to my indecision. Unfortunately, it seems like I have even more options to choose from! Haha
> 
> So to sum up what I've read, I should order the ****, V90, TFZ T2, C12, ZSX, BL-03 and maybe the BA5? Just to be on the safe side?
> 
> Sarcasm aside, I had the C12 ordered from Amazon and couldn't cancel it in time. Worst case is that I don't like them and return them; best case is I like them, return them and order them from somewhere much cheaper. Quite excited to hear them!


You'll probably enjoy them!  ...Just slap on those star line ear tips that come in the package and just indulge yourself with your favorite songs!


----------



## Njdeleon

Any **** V2 and SONY MH755 (modded  mmcx with cable) owners here? I can't  decide which one should I buy for casual use only, I will only use smartphone as my source for listening huawei nova 3i to be specific. The reason my choices are limited because I don't like over the ear type iem and the two that I mentioned are the only that I can buy with my budget. Which one should I buy? Which is more close to blon b03 and tfz t2?


----------



## yorosello

Moondrop Starfield is on sale now & my local supplier also open a pre order for it


----------



## 1clearhead

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the BA5 is less analytical than the C12. Bass is not as deep, but has more resolution. If you are looking for something similar to the C12 with a bit more warmth, the ZSX is a good option, but you may find the fit not so good. BA5 with a bit of tip rolling is very comfortable though, and is my current favourite.


I see what you're doing? ...you're trying to convince me to hit the "buy button", which will eventually leave me to panic!


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 12, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> I see what you're doing? ...you're trying to convince me to hit the "buy button", which will eventually leave me to panic!


Ha ha! Yes, there's always the next one, isn't there?


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> This is the IEM that has most recently taken me by surprise.... my reaction was WOW just WOW.    I had ordered it when someone first brought it to my attention.  I had a feeling about it.
> 
> UrbanFun YBF-ISS014
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html       BTW there is a review there that says there was no cable included with theirs.  I suspect they did not see it... it is kind of in a hidden compartment and I did not see it at first either.  Hope they did not throw the box away!  Not many have this yet but there are a few impressions.  I will add some links at the bottom of this post after I find them.  I bought them when they were on sale for $38.71


You're doing a very good job convincing me on buying them! ...Question? Is it less MID-bass and more refined than the BLON BL03?
I'm going to a place where my money has "no return!"


----------



## gourab1995

Anyone with any experience with the qkz vk4's, this reviewer is giving them quite the hype. He tests in ears from a gaming perspective mostly.


----------



## Tonymac136

Njdeleon said:


> Any **** V2 and SONY MH755 (modded  mmcx with cable) owners here? I can't  decide which one should I buy for casual use only, I will only use smartphone as my source for listening huawei nova 3i to be specific. The reason my choices are limited because I don't like over the ear type iem and the two that I mentioned are the only that I can buy with my budget. Which one should I buy? Which is more close to blon b03 and tfz t2?



Sony Mh755 doesn't sound very far off Blon BL03. I wouldn't discount NiceHCK EP10 either for a similar price.


----------



## Njdeleon

Tonymac136 said:


> Sony Mh755 doesn't sound very far off Blon BL03. I wouldn't discount NiceHCK EP10 either for a similar price.


How about **** V2?


----------



## Tonymac136

Njdeleon said:


> How about **** V2?



Among all the IEMs I own, I don't have that one.




Yet.


----------



## TheVortex

gourab1995 said:


> Anyone with any experience with the qkz vk4's, this reviewer is giving them quite the hype. He tests in ears from a gaming perspective mostly.




I have just got them. They are surprisingly good to be honest. I am using them with the TRN T2 cable.


----------



## Njdeleon

Tonymac136 said:


> Among all the IEMs I own, I don't have that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone said it has better sq than mh755, he owned both. He like more the sq of **** v2 than mh755


----------



## MonoJon

Njdeleon said:


> Someone said it has better sq than mh755, he owned both. He like more the sq of **** v2 than mh755



I believe **** is banned, and no mention is supposed to be made of that company, so you may not be able to get opinions on that model here. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Njdeleon

MonoJon said:


> I believe **** is banned, and no mention is supposed to be made of that company, so you may not be able to get opinions on that model here. I could be wrong though.


Banned? Why? I'm sorry if I mentioned it here, I didn't know.


----------



## RicHSAD

u06sa said:


> received **** pro today ... compared to **** huge disappointment, the highs sound thin/metallic, timbre/tonality artificial, also less bass .. back into box they go ... ordered jadeaudio ea3, hopefully they're good



**** Pro has less bass than the ****? Is this even real life? Maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## Tonymac136

Njdeleon said:


> Banned? Why? I'm sorry if I mentioned it here, I didn't know.



@Slater has a link in his signature. Basically banned for shady practices regarding shill reviews.


----------



## dharmasteve

Njdeleon said:


> Any **** V2 and SONY MH755 (modded  mmcx with cable) owners here? I can't  decide which one should I buy for casual use only, I will only use smartphone as my source for listening huawei nova 3i to be specific. The reason my choices are limited because I don't like over the ear type iem and the two that I mentioned are the only that I can buy with my budget. Which one should I buy? Which is more close to blon b03 and tfz t2?



**** V2 is very underrated. I've had it a fairly long time. Very natural sounding. Non- fatiguing.


----------



## Nimweth

u06sa said:


> received **** pro today ... compared to **** huge disappointment, the highs sound thin/metallic, timbre/tonality artificial, also less bass .. back into box they go ... ordered jadeaudio ea3, hopefully they're good


That's weird. I find them superb. To my ears there is more bass than the regular ****, the mids have excellent timbre and the treble is clean and extended with lots of detail. Do bear in mind that the **** and **** Pro, because of the piezo driver, benefit from plenty of power. I use a Fiio A5 on high gain. A long burn in period also helps. I think for the money they are a no-brainer.


----------



## gourab1995

TheVortex said:


> I have just got them. They are surprisingly good to be honest. I am using them with the TRN T2 cable.



Guns will be triggered. And anyways @10ish usd. It wont hurt much.


----------



## Tonymac136

Oops. Just pulled the trigger on yet more IEMs. LZ A6 mini and NiceHck DB3.


----------



## Njdeleon

dharmasteve said:


> **** V2 is very underrated. I've had it a fairly long time. Very natural sounding. Non- fatiguing.


Is that the third revision?


----------



## 1clearhead

Help! ...I really need to know if the UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 has less MID-bass and sounds more refined than the BLON BL03. 

If it carries deeper sub-bass, but less MID-bass that's fine with me too. But, just as long as clarity, openness and details is plenty and can shine through on top.

I am in China, so I have 2 and a half hours to buy them on the 12/12 before the sale is over at 12 midnight. 


-Clear


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 12, 2019)

Njdeleon said:


> Is that the third revision?



I have no idea. When I got them they were seen as a competitor to the Tin T2 and I was surprised at their flattish yet musical signature. They still hold up to most IEM's. Recently I have joined the Blon 03 and Semkarch CNT1 appreciators.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I have the very first edition of the Y*nY*o V2, back when it was selling for $49, or $39 with discount.

It comes with its own little carrying case, similar to that of the EZ Audio D4.

For the original tuning, I found it to be a very relaxed IEM, like Njdeleon says. Not the best for sugary, energized music like "The Strokes." But good for softer albums like Yes' "Fly from Here," Matthew Good Band, stuff like that.

You needed foams to get the best of it. I'm not sure how the rev. 3 (final tuning) compares to the original, but it will likely need foams as well.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> **** V2 is very underrated. I've had it a fairly long time. Very natural sounding. Non- fatiguing.



I like it.  No idea which version it is.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 12, 2019)

1clearhead said:


> Help! ...I really need to know if the UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 has less MID-bass and sounds more refined than the BLON BL03.
> 
> If it carries deeper sub-bass, but less MID-bass that's fine with me too. But, just as long as clarity, openness and details is plenty and can shine through on top.
> 
> ...



I can't answer that so quickly.

Did you do a search?  Someone gave detailed impressions in another thread.  I will try to find it.

@1clearhead @Bui Hai Anh 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3024#post-15332818


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I can't answer that so quickly.
> 
> Did you do a search?  Someone gave detailed impressions in another thread.  I will try to find it.
> 
> ...


OK.


----------



## mbwilson111

1clearhead said:


> OK.



I have asked @HungryPanda  to compare... so maybe he can answer.

..also I never have any idea what "more refined " would sound like.

I only know if I like something or not.

I don't want to be responsible for influencing anyone's purchases.


----------



## HungryPanda

1clearhead said:


> Help! ...I really need to know if the UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 has less MID-bass and sounds more refined than the BLON BL03.
> 
> If it carries deeper sub-bass, but less MID-bass that's fine with me too. But, just as long as clarity, openness and details is plenty and can shine through on top.
> 
> ...


 Just listened to my Blon and my wife's UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 and have to say the bass is tighter on the UrbanFun, Blon is a little boomy. Top end is similar so in my opinion the Urbanfun is the better earphone


----------



## 1clearhead

HungryPanda said:


> Just listened to my Blon and my wife's UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 and have to say the bass is tighter on the UrbanFun, Blon is a little boomy. Top end is similar so in my opinion the Urbanfun is the better earphone


Great! ...I will purchase them and hopefully they will truly be the new flagship of UrbanFun.


----------



## HungryPanda

I found the Urbanfun more comfortable to wear also.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> That's weird. I find them superb. To my ears there is more bass than the regular ****, the mids have excellent timbre and the treble is clean and extended with lots of detail. Do bear in mind that the **** and **** Pro, because of the piezo driver, benefit from plenty of power. I use a Fiio A5 on high gain. A long burn in period also helps. I think for the money they are a no-brainer.



I can confirm **** pro have more sub bass with same mid bass bleed to original. Timbre is much better on Pro and more details also. Signature wise can be different preferences because **** Pro is brighter. I wrote my impressions on chinese iem thread few pages back.

Maybe seal problem or out of phase?


----------



## voja (Dec 12, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Oops. Just pulled the trigger on yet more IEMs. LZ A6 mini and NiceHck DB3.


I think those are good purchases, many praise and talk about the A6 mini in a very positive light. They certainly shouldn't disappoint you, and besides I think both are great IEM's to add to your collection and try out.


----------



## Tonymac136

voja said:


> I think those are good purchases, many praise and talk about the A6 mini in a very positive light. They certainly shouldn't disappoint you, and besides I think both are great IEM's to add to your collection and try out.



Because I really need more IEMs...


----------



## Slater (Dec 12, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> Just listened to my Blon and my wife's UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 and have to say the bass is tighter on the UrbanFun, Blon is a little boomy. Top end is similar so in my opinion the Urbanfun is the better earphone



The big question in my mind is how the UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 compares to the previous Urbanfuns (specifically the colored ones that were non-hybrid beryllium dynamics).


----------



## voja

Tonymac136 said:


> Because I really need more IEMs...


Well, don't we all need more IEM's  
Side effects of Head-Fi are noticeable, and we have many people over here which are not shy to speak of it lol


----------



## minion1990

ironbrewer said:


> Alliexpress stepped in on my dispute. their option for me.
> 
> AliExpress proposed a new solution
> Proposal:
> ...


Did you upload evidence clearly showing that your headphones were broken? A video of it?


----------



## ironbrewer

minion1990 said:


> Did you upload evidence clearly showing that your headphones were broken? A video of it?


It is just a cable. How do you show evidence of an intermittent signal in a cable without going out and buying a multimeter, and would that even show it??


----------



## minion1990

IF you have a second cable: film the headphones working on the cable, switch cable and try to lose the connection and film that.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DynamicEars said:


> I can confirm **** pro have more sub bass with same mid bass bleed to original. Timbre is much better on Pro and more details also. Signature wise can be different preferences because **** Pro is brighter. I wrote my impressions on chinese iem thread few pages back.
> 
> Maybe seal problem or out of phase?



Somewhat agree with @DynamicEars here. With their short nozzle, it's difficult to get a good seal which kills the mid-bass. For me, it's a significant improvement over the standard version although, Pro version is equally divisive like it's standard version.


----------



## Sebulr

Synthy said:


> **** showed up today, seemed fine at first but after a few hours the timbre of the treble started to get to me. back to the Tin T2 until my BA5 show up.


I want a pair of trn ba5 just to hear a pure ba set, and I love my v60s. But I think my wife would tut at me.


----------



## Sebulr

Njdeleon said:


> Any **** V2 and SONY MH755 (modded  mmcx with cable) owners here? I can't  decide which one should I buy for casual use only, I will only use smartphone as my source for listening huawei nova 3i to be specific. The reason my choices are limited because I don't like over the ear type iem and the two that I mentioned are the only that I can buy with my budget. Which one should I buy? Which is more close to blon b03 and tfz t2?


I have a **** 8 core copper cable without ear guides and with. I use the looped one on my trn v60 over ear and the other one which is strangely thicker, on my blons, they can be worn over ear or straight down, with the left and right ear pieces reversed. One was £16 and the other was £18 from amazon UK. I prefer the thicker one (straight). Because it looks and feels so nice.


----------



## 1clearhead

mbwilson111 said:


> I have asked @HungryPanda  to compare... so maybe he can answer.
> 
> ..also I never have any idea what "more refined " would sound like.
> 
> ...


@mbwilson111 , and @HungryPanda , 
Thank you both so much for your help, I'm sure I'm going to enjoy the UrbanFun YBF.  

-Clear


----------



## RicHSAD

Njdeleon said:


> Is that the third revision?



I have the third gen V2. It's a good package for the money as it comes with a nice carrying case and the stock cable is actually quite nice. That said, nowadays there's just better options for the money when in comes to sound quality. The main issue with the V2 3rd gen for me is the bass which bleeds way too much into the mids. It can make them sound boomy and overly warm despite the highs actually being quite nice and sparkly.  

If SQ is your priority then I'd recommend the **** Pro as better option for a "straight down cable" IEM. They're just better tuned overall.


----------



## Njdeleon

RicHSAD said:


> I have the third gen V2. It's a good package for the money as it comes with a nice carrying case and the stock cable is actually quite nice. That said, nowadays there's just better options for the money when in comes to sound quality. The main issue with the V2 3rd gen for me is the bass which bleeds way too much into the mids. It can make them sound boomy and overly warm despite the highs actually being quite nice and sparkly.
> 
> If SQ is your priority then I'd recommend the **** Pro as better option for a "straight down cable" IEM. They're just better tuned overall.


Is **** pro open back? Open back also bothers me, and I already checked out my order.


----------



## Njdeleon

RicHSAD said:


> I have the third gen V2. It's a good package for the money as it comes with a nice carrying case and the stock cable is actually quite nice. That said, nowadays there's just better options for the money when in comes to sound quality. The main issue with the V2 3rd gen for me is the bass which bleeds way too much into the mids. It can make them sound boomy and overly warm despite the highs actually being quite nice and sparkly.
> 
> If SQ is your priority then I'd recommend the **** Pro as better option for a "straight down cable" IEM. They're just better tuned overall.


Will you also recommend trn im2?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Njdeleon said:


> Is **** pro open back? Open back also bothers me, and I already checked out my order.



It is. If isolation is a major factor then you'll be disappointed. It's great for indoor listening but not for places like library which demand complete silence.


----------



## RicHSAD

Njdeleon said:


> Is **** pro open back? Open back also bothers me, and I already checked out my order.



It looks like it is though sound leakage is minimal if you block the nozzle (simulating them being in your ears). I don't have them with me, but I think the V2's are open back as well.


----------



## Njdeleon

RicHSAD said:


> It looks like it is though sound leakage is minimal if you block the nozzle (simulating them being in your ears). I don't have them with me, but I think the V2's are open back as well.


I read a review that it is almost no sound leakage in v2, i hope it's true bec i will also use it outdoor/commute


----------



## RicHSAD

Njdeleon said:


> I read a review that it is almost no sound leakage in v2, i hope it's true bec i will also use it outdoor/commute



Unless you'll be using them in a quiet library then this won't be a problem. I use the **** Pro on the train and background noise completely drowns out the sound leaking from them. From my POV, I can't hear anything but the music.


----------



## RicHSAD

Njdeleon said:


> Will you also recommend trn im2?



Never heard the IM2 so I can't comment.


----------



## Njdeleon

RicHSAD said:


> Unless you'll be using them in a quiet library then this won't be a problem. I use the **** Pro on the train and background noise completely drowns out the sound leaking from them. From my POV, I can't hear anything but the music.


I didn't not see **** pro in online shop, too late. Is it much better than v2?


----------



## RicHSAD (Dec 13, 2019)

Njdeleon said:


> I didn't not see **** pro in online shop, too late. Is it much better than v2?



They're on Aliexpress. They sound much better to me, but we all have different ears and tuning preferences. Even just the tips you end up using with them can give you a different perspective than me. You can always just keep the V2 and get the **** Pro (or something else) later. Worse case you can do like me and use the V2 case to carry your other IEM's around.


----------



## Njdeleon

RicHSAD said:


> They're on Aliexpress. They sound much better to me, but we all have different ears and tuning preferences. Even just the tips you end up using with them can you a different perspective than me. You can always just keep the V2 and get the **** Pro (or something else) later. Worse case you can do like me and use the V2 case to carry your other IEM's around.


Okay thank you for your response, I'm just thinking i am wrong placing an order for **** v2, I hope it doesn't disappoint me. Btw it's it might be my first iem and i know almost zero about iems actually. Do you think it's not a bad decision right?


----------



## Nimweth

Njdeleon said:


> I didn't not see **** pro in online shop, too late. Is it much better than v2?


Yes, the **** Pro is better in all areas, bass, mids, treble, detail, soundstage. Fit some good wide bore tips and the seal is excellent. V2 is a nice laid back IEM though, and very enjoyable.


----------



## mbwilson111

Njdeleon said:


> Okay thank you for your response, I'm just thinking i am wrong placing an order for **** v2, I hope it doesn't disappoint me. Btw it's it might be my first iem and i know almost zero about iems actually. Do you think it's not a bad decision right?



I enjoy the v2.  I don't think you will be disappointed.  Don't worry..  Just be happy that they are on the way.  Enjoy your music.


----------



## RicHSAD

Njdeleon said:


> Okay thank you for your response, I'm just thinking i am wrong placing an order for **** v2, I hope it doesn't disappoint me. Btw it's it might be my first iem and i know almost zero about iems actually. Do you think it's not a bad decision right?



At some point in time the V2's were actually my favorite IEM. It's not that they're bad now, it's just that I eventually found better. Since they're your first IEM then I think you will be happy with them. 

Since you're new to IEMs, just make sure you use ear tips that actually fit properly. You need an actual seal in your ears and not just a loose fit.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Heh, the OG **** is back at $16 on LuckLZ. I skipped on it at that price during the summer sale, but am drawn towards it again.

But people are saying that the **** Pro is better than the Y*nY*o V2 now, so I guess I'll have to go with that.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Njdeleon said:


> Any **** V2 and SONY MH755 (modded  mmcx with cable) owners here? I can't  decide which one should I buy for casual use only, I will only use smartphone as my source for listening huawei nova 3i to be specific. The reason my choices are limited because I don't like over the ear type iem and the two that I mentioned are the only that I can buy with my budget. Which one should I buy? Which is more close to blon b03 and tfz t2?



You know, that's an interesting question. I have both the MH755 and original Y*nY*o V2 (1st tuning).

The MH755 is probably closer to the BL-03 in terms of tuning. Both are Harman-esque, I think, with the BL-03 being more towards the Oxygen I'm told. I compared the BL-03 with the MH755 directly, and they are both on that spectrum. Definitely the MH755 has a 'natural' tuning where instruments just sound right. Surprisingly, it also has decent isolation, if you can get a good seal. Those are its strengths. Because it's a little 'thin' sounding for me, even though the bass is decent. It's also prefers AMP/DAC/DAP setups, as it benefits from more power. It's gentle, and I can imagine myself using the MH755 at nighttime to go to sleep.

The Y*nY*o V2 is not Harman-tuned. This isn't a big deal for me, Harman is just one nice tuning among others. I would say the OG V2 took a 'neutral' tuning as a starting point, and then made it more 'musical.' It's basically a Tin Audio T2 tuning but they played with the shape a little to make it more fun. I used to take the V2 everywhere with me, because it's really easy to drive from a mobile device. It doesn't need power or amping. 

Fit of the V2 isn't very problematic, but I found it an absolute necessity to use foam tips in order to get the best seal. When you get a good seal, you can hear the uncluttered and complete V2 sound. I use Comply 400 tips. Size 500 might fit better, I'm not sure. Like others have said, the V2 is good for the more relaxing music, playing it softly and melodically. It's thick and warm, and can give pleasant vocals. It has better bass than the Tin T2, so it doesn't feel as if you are missing out on the pop and indie rock. 


The V2 is probably a better IEM for mobile phones than the MH755, but it's actually pretty close. The MH755 might beat it in isolation for some people, although I wouldn't really want to drive it from a phone. V2 comes with a useful case, and MH755 doesn't. But you're taking a risk with the third and final tuning (currently available) because some say it is more boring and generic than the original V2. I'll know more when my 3rd tuning arrives.


----------



## ironbrewer (Dec 13, 2019)

I have to say the more I listen to the **** **** pro the more I like them. When I first got them I thought they were going to be relegated to a drawer gathering dust, but after burn in they were way better. They are maybe a little too bright, but almost perfect to me. The details and sound stage are wonderful, and the bass and mids are great.


----------



## Nimweth

ironbrewer said:


> I have to say the more I listen to the **** **** pro the more I like them. When I first got them I thought they were going to be relegated to a drawer gathering dust, but after burn in they were way better. They are maybe a little too bright, but almost perfect to me. The details and sound stage are wonderful, and the bass and mids are great.


That's how I hear them, the longer I listen to them, the better they get. Soundstage is huge and sub bass is deep and very well defined, not boomy. Treble extension is excellent with superb detail. Best £22 I have ever spent!


----------



## citral23

RicHSAD said:


> I have the third gen V2. It's a good package for the money as it comes with a nice carrying case and the stock cable is actually quite nice. That said, nowadays there's just better options for the money when in comes to sound quality. The main issue with the V2 3rd gen for me is the bass which bleeds way too much into the mids. It can make them sound boomy and overly warm despite the highs actually being quite nice and sparkly.
> 
> If SQ is your priority then I'd recommend the **** Pro as better option for a "straight down cable" IEM. They're just better tuned overall.



I agree on the V2. Can't listen to it anymore, because of the slow, boomy bass, bleeding into mids. The package is nice tho. I like the T2 much, much more, and find it to have plenty bass with a good seal, but bad cable and no carry case is annoying.

The mh755 is a nice Harman iem, with extra bass, actually way too much for me but it's reasonably fast so not as annoying as the V2 for me. I need to try the "less bass" mod.

Been underwhelmed by the blon but apparently there are variations of this iem and I got the bad one. Not interested in getting the good one, as the fit was horrible and I hated the look, no point chasing it when I have a kanas pro I really love.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I think your opinions are accurate. I use the V2 for slower music, so its shortcomings don't bother me. The Tin T2 is very capable, but I have fit issues.

I haven't really warmed up to the Blon, and gave it away to someone else who really enjoyed it. I got one of the gunmetal colour ones back when there were only two colours.

For sure, I could see that it had a more natural tone. But its technicalities were just too weak for the music I wanted to enjoy. It's more for slow music. And the bass was boomy or leaking into the mids.

The BLON is good news overall, because it's going to make many future Chi-Fi IEMs tuned towards Harman/Oxygen. And there will be a BLON with better fit coming out, which is good because I couldn't get it to seal completely no matter what.

MH755 fits me great, though.


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I haven't really warmed up to the Blon, and gave it away to someone else who really enjoyed it. I got one of the gunmetal colour ones back when there were only two colours.



I am only aware of two colors still... gun(sometimes called brown) and silver.  I don't see any others in the listings.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

OK. I guess what I meant was I bought one of the OG ones, as I understand they are shipping some very slight variants now.

I think it is maybe just the bag that is different now. I got the original canvas bag, now I understand some models ship with black bags. There has been speculation that the newer models are slightly different, leading to chatter about whether the new ones are as good. But it's just speculation for me, as I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakeThoseCans said:


> OK. I guess what I meant was I bought one of the OG ones, as I understand they are shipping some very slight variants now.
> 
> I think it is maybe just the bag that is different now. I got the original canvas bag, now I understand some models ship with black bags. There has been speculation that the newer models are slightly different, leading to chatter about whether the new ones are as good. But it's just speculation for me, as I haven't heard much about it.



I see now what you mean... apparently the bags have been different colors.  Probably they ran out of the first ones and maybe just decided to source what they could get quickly with these things selling so fast. 

I thought maybe you knew something that I had not heard about ... like new colors in red or blue... or even black.  Haha... now it will probably happen


----------



## grumpy1471

Alright, so the CCA C12 arrived today, I'll try to give some initial impressions but keep in mind I am by no means experienced when it comes to describing sound or reviewing audio products. I've also been using the Sennheiser IE80 as my main IEM for quite a while now so I'm very used to its wide soundstage and imaging, great separation and very dark, bass focused sound. 

The C12s seem very clear and upfront in terms of sound. Definitely a lot more bright than I'm used to but not quite too bright for my treble sensitive ears. Some songs I listened to were pushing it with treble and had one song where sibilance was an issue (D.A.N.C.E by Justice which has some pretty sibilant vocals regardless). Soundstage and imaging are solid but not nearly as good as my IE80 to my ears. Bass extends well and is present enough to have body. Has enough of a difference in sound compared to my other IEMs and headphones to be a breath of fresh air. 

I found I got the best fit with medium Spinfits after trying several ear tips. Quite fond of the cable as it's my first time using a braided cable though I can see why people have issues with it tangling.

Pretty happy that I gave the C12 a try, serves as a good reference point for the next ones I purchase and it sounds pretty great in its own way.


----------



## grumpy1471

Now for the tough decision. With the AliExpress sale ending in under 7 hours, do I order the TRN V90 and/or BA5? Do I give in to the hype surrounding the Blon BL-03 and add those to my cart too?


----------



## mbwilson111

grumpy1471 said:


> Now for the tough decision. With the AliExpress sale ending in under 7 hours, do I order the TRN V90 and/or BA5? Do I give in to the hype surrounding the Blon BL-03 and add those to my cart too?



There are always more sales. Do not let time pressure you.  This sale will end and the Christmas ones will begin.  Then the January sale... and a big one in March... and July and others in between....  As for now, just buy what you actually want and can afford.


----------



## baskingshark

Njdeleon said:


> Will you also recommend trn im2?



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-im2.23956/reviews#review-23020

I wrote a small amateur review on the TRN IM2 last night. It does most areas well, dirt cheap and good quality resin shell, good technicalities. Will make a good intro set to those new to CHIFI, but for owners of a few CHIFI already, it will probably not stand out. It does have overly recessed mids and an artificial timbre, so if you are picky about these 2 areas, look elsewhere. Good price to performance ratio nevertheless.




ShakeThoseCans said:


> I think your opinions are accurate. I use the V2 for slower music, so its shortcomings don't bother me. The Tin T2 is very capable, but I have fit issues.
> 
> I haven't really warmed up to the Blon, and gave it away to someone else who really enjoyed it. I got one of the gunmetal colour ones back when there were only two colours.
> 
> ...



Yeah the new BLON BL-03 MK2 has supposedly a drop in midbass quantity with a longer nozzle for better fit. Otherwise you can consider the BLON Cardinal/Bluejay. It is almost double the price of the BLON BL-03, but has very good fit/isolation with better soundstage and technicalities. Tuning is similar to the BLON BL-03, but it has more subbass quantity and extension, so not the most ideal if you already found the BL-03's bass too much.


----------



## grumpy1471

mbwilson111 said:


> There are always more sales. Do not let time pressure you.  This sale will end and the Christmas ones will begin.  Then the January sale... and a big one in March... and July and others in between....  As for now, just buy what you actually want and can afford.



I see, thanks for letting me know, I'll likely order one of the three and maybe a couple balanced cables to go with the ES100 I just got. They probably have so many sales to make people like me think it's now or never lol. 

By the way, WOW, the ES100 sounds fantastic after listening to IEMs through my phone for the longest time. Crazy how much of a difference it made with my IE80, felt like it opened up the soundstage, clarity and imaging by a significant amount.


----------



## snkrsyourmom

I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread. 
What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

snkrsyourmom said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread.
> What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?


If I had $10 and needed an IEM, It would probably be KZ ED9. My second choice would be NiceHCK EP10. 3rd choice would be EZAUDIO D4.


----------



## baskingshark

snkrsyourmom said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread.
> What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?


 
IMHO it would be the Sony MH755. Harmarnish tuned, great timbre and not too bad technicalities for the price of a starbucks coffee. Crinacle ranks it as a "B-" and he is very strict with reviews usually, with most of his reviewed gear costing upwards of thousands of dollars.
Do note the cable is non detachable and super short and microphonic, so u might need to use some extension cables or do a MMCX/recable mod. Isolation is slightly below average, so not the best for transit (especially with the microphonic cables rubbing on you, there'lll be lots of buzzing noises).
There're many fakes in the market too, so ask the others and look for legit reviews on products before buying. (black coloured ones are usually fake, so to be safe stick to white coloured ones).


----------



## SuperLuigi

I could be convinced that a recabled Sony mh755 would be end game for soooooo many people.


----------



## mbwilson111

snkrsyourmom said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread.
> What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?





BadReligionPunk said:


> If I had $10 and needed an IEM, It would probably be KZ ED9. My second choice would be NiceHCK EP10. 3rd choice would be EZAUDIO D4.





SuperLuigi said:


> I could be convinced that a recabled Sony mh755 would be end game for soooooo many people.



The first thing that popped into my mind was the KZ ED9.   The next was was the Sony MH755...if you can easily get one and have it recabled.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yea the Sony sounds great but.... Its cheap and flimsy build is off putting and that cable is an issue. Hard for me to recommend to anyone. Probably the best sounding for most people tho.


----------



## mbwilson111

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea the Sony sounds great but.... Its cheap and flimsy build is off putting and that cable is an issue. Hard for me to recommend to anyone. Probably the best sounding for most people tho.



That is why I thought of the ED9 first.  It is sturdy and easy to fit.


----------



## Njdeleon

ShakeThoseCans said:


> You know, that's an interesting question. I have both the MH755 and original Y*nY*o V2 (1st tuning).
> 
> The MH755 is probably closer to the BL-03 in terms of tuning. Both are Harman-esque, I think, with the BL-03 being more towards the Oxygen I'm told. I compared the BL-03 with the MH755 directly, and they are both on that spectrum. Definitely the MH755 has a 'natural' tuning where instruments just sound right. Surprisingly, it also has decent isolation, if you can get a good seal. Those are its strengths. Because it's a little 'thin' sounding for me, even though the bass is decent. It's also prefers AMP/DAC/DAP setups, as it benefits from more power. It's gentle, and I can imagine myself using the MH755 at nighttime to go to sleep.
> 
> ...





ShakeThoseCans said:


> You know, that's an interesting question. I have both the MH755 and original Y*nY*o V2 (1st tuning).
> 
> The MH755 is probably closer to the BL-03 in terms of tuning. Both are Harman-esque, I think, with the BL-03 being more towards the Oxygen I'm told. I compared the BL-03 with the MH755 directly, and they are both on that spectrum. Definitely the MH755 has a 'natural' tuning where instruments just sound right. Surprisingly, it also has decent isolation, if you can get a good seal. Those are its strengths. Because it's a little 'thin' sounding for me, even though the bass is decent. It's also prefers AMP/DAC/DAP setups, as it benefits from more power. It's gentle, and I can imagine myself using the MH755 at nighttime to go to sleep.
> 
> ...


Since you mentioned tin t2, it is also one of my choices. But others said it lacks in bass, what do they mean? As in it lacks so much? Or it still give a good bass?


----------



## genck

Njdeleon said:


> Since you mentioned tin t2, it is also one of my choices. But others said it lacks in bass, what do they mean? As in it lacks so much? Or it still give a good bass?


It has low impact of bass compared to many others in the price range, the bass is still fine in my opinion as long as you're not driving it with a phone or want those phat beatzzzz from your hip hop. It does not have an impact in any frequency really, smooth listen. Don't buy them if you want to be excited by anything.


----------



## durwood

BadReligionPunk said:


> If I had $10 and needed an IEM, It would probably be KZ ED9. My second choice would be NiceHCK EP10. 3rd choice would be EZAUDIO D4.



Another recommendation for KZ ED9, KZ EDR1 given that you are in Serbia and finding a Sony Mh755 and recable it might be difficult.


----------



## MonoJon

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yea the Sony sounds great but.... Its cheap and flimsy build is off putting and that cable is an issue. Hard for me to recommend to anyone. Probably the best sounding for most people tho.



Yeah, the awful cable is a deal-breaker unless you have the skills and tools to replace the cable yourself, otherwise paying someone to do it bumps it out of the sub-$10 tier.

I was able to get the Pioneer SE-CH5BL for about $16. It's got a non-removable 2.2 mm balanced cable if you have a compatible source for that, but one hell of a deal for that price if you have the right tips for it.


----------



## grumpy1471

After listening to the C12 for a while today, I've found that the treble is just a bit too much. I tend to have a headache most of the time and listening to them during one was fatiguing. It's so close to not being too much treble though. The clarity/resolution is very, very good which makes me sad I can't enjoy these. 

I ordered the BA5 and the BL-03 (I couldn't resist, wanted to hear them for myself after all the positive reviews) so hopefully the BA5 will still have that clarity while toning down the highs enough to be comfortable. Seems like the soundstage and imaging is better on the BA5 as well which will be nice as I found it to be a bit narrow on the C12.


----------



## voja

snkrsyourmom said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread.
> What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?


Definitely would agree with the ED9 and EDR1. HD9 is also a consideration, you can get if for a cent when you are a new user.



MonoJon said:


> Yeah, the awful cable is a deal-breaker unless you have the skills and tools to replace the cable yourself


I actually never thought about recabling. I have two pair of earphones whose cables are pretty much trashed.. but then again, I don't know how big of a job recabling is.


----------



## voja

Tonymac136 said:


> Yup, EDR1, ED9, MH750/5, BL01 all fit into that category. None of them change the world but for the money they are all brilliant "earphone as tool". Sometimes it's nice to listen to the music with zero care for the gear.


@snkrsyourmom  This is what Tony said a few pages back.


----------



## mbwilson111

grumpy1471 said:


> After listening to the C12 for a while today, I've found that the treble is just a bit too much. I tend to have a headache most of the time and listening to them during one was fatiguing. It's so close to not being too much treble though. The clarity/resolution is very, very good which makes me sad I can't enjoy these.



If you have a bit of micro-pore tape you could try putting  a couple of thin strips across the nozzle.   Remove the tips, apply the tape then replace the tip.   Also,  some tips tame treble more than others.  There are a few iems that benefit from the tape mod.  

I am not sure which IEM this is or whose photo this is.  I just did a search for micropore  tape and this was one of the results.


----------



## snkrsyourmom

Thank everybody, seems like I'll go with one of the options mentiones, ED9 seems to be the most recommended.
I'll search about the EDR1 and the HD9 and see how they compare to the ED9


----------



## genck

voja said:


> I actually never thought about recabling. I have two pair of earphones whose cables are pretty much trashed.. but then again, I don't know how big of a job recabling is.


Any moron could do it


----------



## Slater (Dec 14, 2019)

genck said:


> Any moron could do it



What about this guy?


Or this genius?


I doubt these 3 guys would be your 1st choice either. Plumbing or wallpapering, maybe. Recabling, nah:


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> What about this guy?


lol


----------



## voja

genck said:


> Any moron could do it


I'll look into it, I always had the understanding that it's something which isn't done.. Hopefully I'm a little bit smarter than a moron and figure it out


----------



## genck

voja said:


> I'll look into it, I always had the understanding that it's something which isn't done.. Hopefully I'm a little bit smarter than a moron and figure it out


This is a MMCX guide but same concept without the MMCX part


----------



## voja

genck said:


> This is a MMCX guide but same concept without the MMCX part


Thanks a bunch, this will come in handy


----------



## MonoJon

genck said:


> Any moron could do it



I hardly think that's fair. Soldering is a skill that is not so simple and takes practice. I ruined a camera I was trying to repair (trying to replace a capacitor) after buying a cheap soldering iron and watching a few YouTube videos. I would be reluctant to try recabling an earphone without some confidence in my skills with soldering.


----------



## mbwilson111

MonoJon said:


> I hardly think that's fair. Soldering is a skill that is not so simple and takes practice. I ruined a camera I was trying to repair (trying to replace a capacitor) after buying a cheap soldering iron and watching a few YouTube videos. I would be reluctant to try recabling an earphone without some confidence in my skills with soldering.



I agree.  You also need good eyes and a steady hand.  Also some shells are easier to open than others.


----------



## Emelya

snkrsyourmom said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread.
> What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?


Save $5 and try the Ren Teng ix10 from AE. I'd say it's a junior version of the SFR ****.


----------



## Sunstealer

Just burning in a pair of CCA C12. Initially a little treble hot for me but it's settling, hopefully to a place where it remains comfortable. Really great fit with spinfit CP240 and balanced NICEHCK 16-3. 

As as a result, I've put a practically new pair of BQEYZ K2 up for sale.....


----------



## voja

Emelya said:


> Save $5 and try the Ren Teng ix10 from AE. I'd say it's a junior version of the SFR ****.


I wanna get in on this, does anybody else have experience with these?
I haven't heard of the company, but to be honest they don't look that bad, especially for the price. They seem to feature similar features and quality as the HD9 and EDR1 in terms of the cable. 
TBH I wanted to get EDR1 for fun, probably will. Might buy both the EDR1 and the IX10 out of boredom.


----------



## stryed (Dec 14, 2019)

Sunstealer said:


> Just burning in a pair of CCA C12. Initially a little treble hot for me but it's settling, hopefully to a place where it remains comfortable. Really great fit with spinfit CP240 and balanced NICEHCK 16-3.



I dont get why so many throw spinfits on iems. They work well for bass shy ones and, in general, are rarely used in my collection (on vivo x800 theyre great).

For c12 and blon 03 i found the spinfits (signle and double flange) to increase midbass bleed and decreased seperation and soundstage quite noticeably. For the blon it was a pity as the double flange gave a great fit.

I recommend large bore tips for many of my iems, especiamly those that need clarity and seperation/soudstage.
My 2 cents...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

EDR1 is a legit just sounds "right" IEM, that is built like a tank. I think I paid $4 for mine a couple years ago when I got it. Definitley a good stocking stuffer type IEM.


----------



## Sunstealer

I'll try the C12s with some foams after a little more burn in but I have really narrow canals and always gravitate back to the double or triple flange silicone, just because they get a good seal. We shall see....


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Can also experiment with different thicknesses of pantyhose material over the nozzle. Just a little bit that extends over the nozzle and then push the tips over it stretching it over the nozzle like a filter. 
Also OSTRY tips are ridiculously effective at cutting  treble frequency.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

snkrsyourmom said:


> I'm new to Head-Fi, but found this thread.
> What is the best IEM for 10 bucks? One that you can just enjoy music with and not pinpoint sound signature and so on?



Okay, you've probably already seen what everyone has written. I also own the KZ ED9, Sony MH755, and EZ Audio D4, and would rank them in that order.

The ED9 is the safest best, it is a crowd-pleaser and fairly generalist. It has a surprisingly powerful and full sound for such a small/cheap IEM, and looks and feels good for the price. I think it came with a pouch too, can't remember.

It does come with 2 filters, which is incredible for a $10 IEM. I never changed them, but they are said to make a difference in sound. Sets a good standard in this respect.

The Sony MH755 has the best tuning of the three, as others have pointed out. If you get a genuine one, that is. The possibility of getting a fake makes it hard for me to reccommend as a first-time purchase. There is a seller in Japan that people widely say is legit:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333337657196?ul_noapp=true

but you can see you are paying $10 plus.

I'm not sure that the MH755 has as full a sound as the ED9, but the classical/jazz instruments are going to sound more accurate. But you will have to mod the cable or get an extender. It's not exactly 'hassle-free' out-of-the-box, while the ED9 is. It's more of an example of how you can get proper tuning for $5-10.

I had the EZ Audio D4, but was disappointed. I found that the detail/resolution was less than hoped for. OTOH, it had good voice clarity. I gave mine away to people to use with their phones and tablets, since they are good for calls and podcasts.

Many people mod their D4 to get greater bass. If you did that, it could be a good buy. But you should get them at $8 during sales, not $10.

So I would recommend at ED9 as the most hassle-free and general all-round experience. I was amazed at what it could do for $14 CDN. But if 'musical' tuning is really important to you, than go with MH755 from a reputable seller. If bass is important, mod a D4.


----------



## voja

Emelya said:


> Save $5 and try the Ren Teng ix10 from AE. I'd say it's a junior version of the SFR ****.


Where did you find these, when I sear Aliexpress for Ren Teng not a single earphone comes up. I wanted to check the price of ix12 but cannot find it on AE. Very weird.


----------



## Tonymac136

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Okay, you've probably already seen what everyone has written. I also own the KZ ED9, Sony MH755, and EZ Audio D4, and would rank them in that order.
> 
> The ED9 is the safest best, it is a crowd-pleaser and fairly generalist. It has a surprisingly powerful and full sound for such a small/cheap IEM, and looks and feels good for the price. I think it came with a pouch too, can't remember.
> 
> ...



Can vouch for Kanoya for the MH755. I've got 3 legit pairs of MH750 from ebay - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/133004566343
But also a fake pair from somewhere else.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Njdeleon said:


> Since you mentioned tin t2, it is also one of my choices. But others said it lacks in bass, what do they mean? As in it lacks so much? Or it still give a good bass?



genck gave you a good answer.

Let me just say, Tin T2 is neutral toned, it is not designed to emphasize bass, but just to put a bassline alongside the treble. Many say that the T2 still doesn't pull as much detail and information from the bass as it could. I personally find it thin on bass. It is subdued from what it could be.

If you want an IEM with phat beats, don't buy the T2. Part of enjoying the T2 means recognizing what it is good for. What makes it special is that it, unlike most sub-$50 Chi-Fi, it doesn't have that 'consumer-friendly' V-shape, and lacks some of the peakiness of Chi-fi common in that range.

Instead, it's a more 'reference' tuning, trying to play you the album without colouring it too much. And that means that the tuning for the instruments is pretty okay. You can get good classical, maybe jazz, and the detail is good. So buying a T2 gives you a different sort of sound and experience than a V90 or even a Y*nY*o V2. [The V2 is 'warmer,' and the tuning is moved away from the 'neutral' somewhat.]

By contrast, a TRN V90 gives you huge bass information and detail, similar to the ZS-10 Pro. They can pull in all sorts of sounds and beat information that the T2 will blissfully ignore, in my experience.


----------



## SoundChoice

voja said:


> I actually never thought about recabling. I have two pair of earphones whose cables are pretty much trashed.. but then again, I don't know how big of a job recabling is.



I wrote a handy guide which may or may not be helpful. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...5-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-63#post-15329514


----------



## citral23

SoundChoice said:


> I wrote a handy guide which may or may not be helpful. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...5-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-63#post-15329514



I'm planning this operation and it looks very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Emelya

voja said:


> Where did you find these, when I sear Aliexpress for Ren Teng not a single earphone comes up. I wanted to check the price of ix12 but cannot find it on AE. Very weird.


Try this link: https://aliexpress.com/item/32985796144.html
The ix12 is not available anymore. It's for elephant ears


----------



## usernameisunique

grumpy1471 said:


> After listening to the C12 for a while today, I've found that the treble is just a bit too much. I tend to have a headache most of the time and listening to them during one was fatiguing. It's so close to not being too much treble though. The clarity/resolution is very, very good which makes me sad I can't enjoy these.
> 
> I ordered the BA5 and the BL-03 (I couldn't resist, wanted to hear them for myself after all the positive reviews) so hopefully the BA5 will still have that clarity while toning down the highs enough to be comfortable. Seems like the soundstage and imaging is better on the BA5 as well which will be nice as I found it to be a bit narrow on the C12.



I think someone else already mentioned trying to add tape to the nozzle; here's a similar solution that I've seen before that might help:



xxAMAROKxx said:


> CCA C12 treble mod
> 
> 
> This mod tames only high frequency 30095 BA. Can be used also on KZ ZSX.
> ...


----------



## backdrifter (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, everyone. For 11/11 I took a gamble on a couple low-priced IEMs which looked interesting, the QKZ VK1 and VK4. I'll share with you my brief thoughts about them. Slater has reviewed the VK1 already. There are some videos on YouTube about the VK4, including one from Zpolt.

As a preliminary word of warning, I bought mine from a store on AE called Xtuti. There is no indication that they are made by QKZ. The difference appears to be that they don't give you the branded outer box that QKZ gives you, and you pay about $2-5 extra to get the same IEMs. I suggest that you don't do what I did.

QKZ VK4 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33008022218.html
QKZ VK1 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32864592760.html
Xtuti page https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000023090134.html

In my opinion, the VK4 (purple/blue) is far more interesting than the VK1 (clear). I don't know why anyone would want the VK1. The VK4 is quite good for its price, but it has some flaws.

Both come with very flimsy cables. Both offer poor isolation. I had no problems with fit with either, but the VK1 has completely smooth tubes to support the ear tips, so you might want an o-ring or a similar solution to keep your tips in place. Ear tips will easily slide off and stay in your ear during removal. Both have all-plastic shells so they are quite light and feel very cheap.

VK1 needs power. On my phone, I was at about 65% volume to get enough volume. Bass sounds a bit exaggerated but distorted and ill-defined. Mids are congested. The upper registers sound pretty nice by comparison but artificial. It's a mildly V-shaped presentation. Changing cables and amping with the E1DA 9038S, the situation improves markedly. The bass is still flabby but mids tighten up and come forward. High frequencies are crisper. Nevertheless, there is smearing and distortion up and down the range, and everything sounds a bit distant, as if I haven't gotten a proper fit. I get the feeling that the driver has some potential but resonances with the shell are ruining the final result. I don't think they will please many.

VK4 is easier to drive. Bass is too little for me but it's better controlled. There is a nice clarity in the higher frequencies, but the overall sound is bright and again, there is a sense of distance that I don't like. Mids are there but they aren't very textured or full. I'm keeping the volume down at around 50% because the brightness does not invite higher volumes. Technicalities are better than in the VK1 but nothing to get excited about. Switching to the 9038S, the VK4 shows itself to be surprisingly well-resolving in the mids and highs, although there is dullness in more complex music. The bright sound signature continues but bass is better represented. High frequencies can be glaring. The tonality is a bit artificial. Comparing to the BLON BL-03 when amped, resolution is slightly better on the VK4 in the mids and highs. The BLONs are smoother, bassier, and more natural-sounding. If you find the BLONs to be too bassy, you might prefer the VK4, but keep your expectations in check. Their brightness prevents me from being truly enthusiastic. However, for $12, they are an interesting and respectable IEM when amped.

I used Spiral Dots (L) for these impressions, which are not the result of a lot of hours of listening. Usually I am enjoying my TRN BA5.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## voja

Emelya said:


> Try this link: https://aliexpress.com/item/32985796144.html
> The ix12 is not available anymore. It's for elephant ears


Thank for clearing that up, well I might take a shot at the ix10


----------



## Viajero

SuperLuigi said:


> I could be convinced that a recabled Sony mh755 would be end game for soooooo many people.


I love the sound of the MH755. The main reason I don't use my pairs more often is because they aren't ported/vented on the front so they create an uncomfortable pressure and sucking sensation in my ears. It also affects the sound when the pressure and position of the IEMs shifts in my ears. It's the same issue I have with the TRN BA5. I know most people don't seem to be bothered by this. My ears are just weird I guess.


----------



## mbwilson111

Viajero said:


> I love the sound of the MH755. The main reason I don't use my pairs more often is because they aren't ported/vented on the front so they create an uncomfortable pressure and sucking sensation in my ears. It also affects the sound when the pressure and position of the IEMs shifts in my ears. It's the same issue I have with the TRN BA5. I know most people don't seem to be bothered by this. My ears are just weird I guess.



Have you tried different tips?   It seems like they might be too tight.  That feeling would bother me.


----------



## yorosello

Speaking of which, I predicted my Jade EA3 will only arrive by the end of the month or next year... duh


----------



## chinmie

Viajero said:


> I love the sound of the MH755. The main reason I don't use my pairs more often is because they aren't ported/vented on the front so they create an uncomfortable pressure and sucking sensation in my ears. It also affects the sound when the pressure and position of the IEMs shifts in my ears. It's the same issue I have with the TRN BA5. I know most people don't seem to be bothered by this. My ears are just weird I guess.



 

try pressing the soft area here (between the jaw bone and the ear) to release air pressure inside. i do this on almost everytime i wear IEMs. it would make the seal more secure and less pressure


----------



## Slater

backdrifter said:


> Hi, everyone. For 11/11 I took a gamble on a couple low-priced IEMs which looked interesting, the QKZ VK1 and VK4. I'll share with you my brief thoughts about them. Slater has reviewed the VK1 already. There are some videos on YouTube about the VK4, including one from Zpolt.
> 
> As a preliminary word of warning, I bought mine from a store on AE called Xtuti. There is no indication that they are made by QKZ. The difference appears to be that they don't give you the branded outer box that QKZ gives you, and you pay about $2-5 extra to get the same IEMs. I suggest that you don't do what I did.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking one for the team and trying the VK4.

I've said it many times before, QKZ are junk.

There are a few QKZ models that are 'less junky' than the others. There's no reason (in my mind) for anyone to buy QKZ anything. There's way better earphones out there for the same price or cheaper.


----------



## Synthy

ShakeThoseCans said:


> genck gave you a good answer.
> 
> Let me just say, Tin T2 is neutral toned, it is not designed to emphasize bass, but just to put a bassline alongside the treble. Many say that the T2 still doesn't pull as much detail and information from the bass as it could. I personally find it thin on bass. It is subdued from what it could be.
> 
> ...


so i just got the Symbio W tips and they fill out the bass of the Tin T2 very nicely. good presence and texture.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

backdrifter said:


> Hi, everyone. For 11/11 I took a gamble on a couple low-priced IEMs which looked interesting, the QKZ VK1 and VK4. I'll share with you my brief thoughts about them. Slater has reviewed the VK1 already. There are some videos on YouTube about the VK4, including one from Zpolt.
> 
> As a preliminary word of warning, I bought mine from a store on AE called Xtuti. There is no indication that they are made by QKZ. The difference appears to be that they don't give you the branded outer box that QKZ gives you, and you pay about $2-5 extra to get the same IEMs. I suggest that you don't do what I did.
> 
> ...



I bought one from "All3C Store." It's still 10.99.

Yeah, I took a gamble. Apparently, these are being used for video gaming. I read about one person who is using a C-16-3 cable. Co-incidentally, I have a C-16-3 (copper) 2-Pin. I think the setup here is to go PC > USB DAC > C-16-3 > VK4, and now you have a gaming IEM? I don't know. Thanks for 'taking one for the team' as was said.


----------



## snkrsyourmom

Thanks yall, I'll make up my mind. EDR1 is a safe choice just like the ED9 which literally is a tank. I might choose the ix10 at the end of the day.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Selling **** and NiceHCK N3 for $25 shipped and Paypal to anywhere in the USA. That's $25 shipped for both. Both are minty fresh and will give you more confidence in your daily life. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/piezo-palooza-****-and-nicehck-n3-insanely-cheap.921264/


----------



## harry501501

Viajero said:


> I love the sound of the MH755. The main reason I don't use my pairs more often is because they aren't ported/vented on the front so they create an uncomfortable pressure and sucking sensation in my ears. It also affects the sound when the pressure and position of the IEMs shifts in my ears. It's the same issue I have with the TRN BA5. I know most people don't seem to be bothered by this. My ears are just weird I guess.



I use a longer thinner tip which helps and still has the same great sound


----------



## harry501501

Few cheap treats last few days. The tiny plastic cheap Panasonic RP-HJE125, the equally tiny plastic cheap Sony MDREX15... (and even though it's not a ChiFi brand, I managed to get a USED AKG N20 for only *£8.54 *on eBay UK which I REALLY like).

The EX15 isn't anything special, especially in comparison to it's more popular sibling the MH755 which is miles better imo. 

The Panasonic I actually think is quite good, clear, decent detail and nice treble... bass is potent and has a thud, but is slightly one noted. I really like the tips that come with them, perfect my ears.


----------



## ahauwlim

this 11/11 & black friday i made up my mind to take 2 Hi-Res Audio certified earphone and TRN V90.
first hi-res is Philips TX2. sounds very safe and neutral to me. not too happy.
second one, DZAT DF-10. now this is a hidden chi-fi Gem. it sure it does. it may sound dark, but the staging and details are top quality. killing my TFZ King pro and Shure SE215. its it daily deiver now.
well for TRN V90. almost sound-a-like like TFZ, with much more cheaper price. recommended.
any more suggestion? no, not BLON... 

"there's no ENDGAME"


----------



## ahauwlim

and also, i didnt get the **** fever. it's stuck in my collection box.


----------



## Nimweth

ahauwlim said:


> and also, i didnt get the **** fever. it's stuck in my collection box.


Don't worry you can easily catch **** Pro fever instead!


----------



## chickenmoon

ahauwlim said:


> Philips TX2. sounds very safe and neutral to me. not too happy.



TX2 has so much bass it's nowhere near neutral IMO.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

ahauwlim said:


> this 11/11 & black friday i made up my mind to take 2 Hi-Res Audio certified earphone and TRN V90.
> first hi-res is Philips TX2. sounds very safe and neutral to me. not too happy.
> second one, DZAT DF-10. now this is a hidden chi-fi Gem. it sure it does. it may sound dark, but the staging and details are top quality. killing my TFZ King pro and Shure SE215. its it daily deiver now.
> well for TRN V90. almost sound-a-like like TFZ, with much more cheaper price. recommended.
> ...



Killing the TFZ King Pro sounds interesting to me. Mind if I ask how much you paid for the DF-10?

I could only find this on AliExpress:

https://www.armyrecognition.com/chi...t_specifications_pictures_video_12601165.html

ok, jk


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

well well, forget to share this here. 

My *FAAEAL HIBISCUS* review is up here and on my REVIEWS BLOG


----------



## Nimweth

Nic


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> well well, forget to share this here.
> 
> My *FAAEAL HIBISCUS* review is up here and on my REVIEWS BLOG


Nice review. Do you have a link to purchase the cable?


----------



## zachmal

Nimweth said:


> Nic
> 
> Nice review. Do you have a link to purchase the cable?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-215#post-15314990



> FAAEAL HIBISCUS high purity 4-core cable
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000340444755.html Original FAAEAL Hibiscus Cable High Purity Copper 2pin 0.78mm Earphone Replace Repair 3.5mm Stereo/2.5mm/4.4mm Balanced Cables
> (2-pin 2.5 mm balanced, 2-pin 4.4 mm balanced, 3.5 mm regular seems to be sold out at this moment)
> ...


----------



## Nimweth

zachmal said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-215#post-15314990


Thank you. Ordered!


----------



## baskingshark

ahauwlim said:


> any more suggestion? no, not BLON...
> 
> "there's no ENDGAME"



What is your:
1) budget?
2) preferred sound signature - you like neutral, V shaped, harman, basshead, midcentric, treblehead etc?
3) preferred music genres?


----------



## Synthy

i just got an iBasso DC02, and comparing the sound i've been listening to from my galaxy s10e's 3.5 port, the DC02, and my laptop's built in 3.5 port i've realized i was doing most of my critical listening on my laptop, which i now realize is badly peaky on the builtin port. i gotta relisten to all my iems now.


----------



## genck

Synthy said:


> i just got an iBasso DC02, and comparing the sound i've been listening to from my galaxy s10e's 3.5 port, the DC02, and my laptop's built in 3.5 port i've realized i was doing most of my critical listening on my laptop, which i now realize is badly peaky on the builtin port. i gotta relisten to all my iems now.


lol


----------



## SiggyFraud

The Mee Audio Pinnacle P2 are on sale right now at DROP for only USD 25. Delivery is free as long as you live in the US. Estimated shipping date is January 10th.
https://drop.com/buy/mee-audio-pinnacle-p2-iem?utm_source=linkshare&referer=QVBMU9


----------



## unifutomaki

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> well well, forget to share this here.
> 
> My *FAAEAL HIBISCUS* review is up here and on my REVIEWS BLOG



You've singlehandedly revived my inclination towards ordering these. Dammit


----------



## zenki

Do eet.


----------



## luckysim0n

why did I start to read this 2 Iems in and I can already feel divorce no3 on the way and we are not married yet


----------



## genck

luckysim0n said:


> why did I start to read this 2 Iems in and I can already feel divorce no3 on the way and we are not married yet


Welcome to the party


----------



## luckysim0n

unifutomaki said:


> You've singlehandedly revived my inclination towards ordering these. Dammit


Me too


----------



## ahauwlim

chickenmoon said:


> TX2 has so much bass it's nowhere near neutral IMO.


maybe wring tips. let me try again. i surely get small bass for this one


----------



## ahauwlim

baskingshark said:


> What is your:
> 1) budget?
> 2) preferred sound signature - you like neutral, V shaped, harman, basshead, midcentric, treblehead etc?
> 3) preferred music genres?


no specific genre, i listen to all kind of music. budget max to 100$. sound sig... mmm. currently my fave are DZAT DT-10, TFZ KING PRO and TRN V90


----------



## ahauwlim

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Killing the TFZ King Pro sounds interesting to me. Mind if I ask how much you paid for the DF-10?
> 
> I could only find this on AliExpress:
> 
> ...


it's a DZAT DT-10, not DF-10. sorry. 
My DF-10 has been buried long time ago in the memory box...


----------



## silverfishla (Dec 17, 2019)

Faaeal Hibiscus started out sounding kind of atrocious.  Very Mid-centric, rough, and narrow.  After some burn-in and time spent with it, it has become pretty good. Mids got smoother, bass came up, and has very decent detail.  Not stellar but pretty decent.  If they were to compare it, I would say that it has a similar presentation to the CCA C12 (which is less expensive but comes with a sh**ty cord).  I like it enough.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

silverfishla said:


> Faaeal Hibiscus started out sounding kind of atrocious.  Very Mid-centric, rough, and narrow.  After some burn-in and time spent with it, it has become pretty good. Mids got smoother, bass came up, and has very decent detail.  Not stellar but pretty decent.  If they were to compare it, I would say that it has a similar presentation to the CCA C12 (which is less expensive but comes with a sh**ty cord).  I like it enough.



I received my Hibiscus and I am listening even at the first moment I think it is worth its price.
He is very light and super ergonomic the fit was perfect as I haven't had in a long time.


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br

So far I have not experienced any kind of mid or treble problems.
Many compared with Kanas Pro or Kxxs for supposedly using the same dynamic driver.
When it comes to sound, I don't think it sounds like it, it doesn't have deep bass and midrange isn't the front of the sound, the treble isn't as fatiguing as it was on Kxxs.


----------



## MonoJon

I am finding it extremely difficult to pull my attention away from this thread and others on Head Fi, and extremely difficult to resist buying many IEMs

Already in the couple months I have been here I have acquired:

Pioneer SE-CH4BL (x 2)
Sony MH755 (x 7)
Tin T2
Tin T4
BLON BL-03
CCA C12

My initial goal was to just read and learn and maybe try out a few IEMs very slowly as I learned about them, with the ultimate goal of discovering my "idea sound signature" (which I assumed would be "neutral" with "high isolation") and then buy a single set of over-ear headphones in with those specific characteristics. (I'd then keep the couple of pairs of IEMs I obtained for use on the go).

While I still have no idea what my "ideal sound signature" is, I am starting to believe that it is something closer to the Harman target curve, with good detail and imaging.

Yet, in this short time I have also picked up:

Topping DX3Pro V1
Radsone EarStudio ES100 MK2
AKG K275

...and I am feeling intrigued by some of the lower cost planar magnetic over-ear 'phones
...and trying hard to resist buying the TRN BA5
...and developing a wish-list a mile long

The problem with Chi-Fi is exactly as has been stated many times already: it's so easy to justify the purchase of a $20 or $30 IEM (e.g. "I'll just skip a dinner out"), and before you know it, you've purchased a dozen different IEMs without hardly the chance to give each a real critical listen before the next purchase.

All that said, I am having great fun with this, and have really enjoyed all the interactions I have had with this friendly community. Thanks to all who have helped me out with advice, impressions, feedback, suggestions, etc!


----------



## Vrač

I like a lot of music with wildly different sonic aesthetics. From terribly recorded underground, produced-to-hurt Black Metal to chamber music and all in between. I have quickly learned to appreciate even painful IEMs like the ZS6 and also hyped but ultimately fatiguing ZS10 Pro (great for 80s Goth Rock btw.). The ZSX are in a class of their own though. Unbelievable earphones. I also have a wild collection already, the ATE, Tin T3, TRN V90, 2 sets of MH755, BL-03, **** Pro...

I don't have any CCA though, and no all-BA IEMs. What do you recommend I do next? AS16, C16, ES4, C12?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Vrač said:


> I like a lot of music with wildly different sonic aesthetics. From terribly recorded underground, produced-to-hurt Black Metal to chamber music and all in between. I have quickly learned to appreciate even painful IEMs like the ZS6 and also hyped but ultimately fatiguing ZS10 Pro (great for 80s Goth Rock btw.). The ZSX are in a class of their own though. Unbelievable earphones. I also have a wild collection already, the ATE, Tin T3, TRN V90, 2 sets of MH755, BL-03, **** Pro...
> 
> I don't have any CCA though, and no all-BA IEMs. What do you recommend I do next? AS16, C16, ES4, C12?


ES4 is an older KZ, I believe.

C12 feature the same drivers as ZSX. Presumably, C12  are a bit less treble shy than KZX, but different opinions are out there. C12 can be a candidate if you feel like having something close to "unbelievable" ZSX and may enjoy to pinpoint subtle differences.

C16 and AS16 are more analytically sounding all-BAs. A good choice for resolution.

AS12 may be also an option for all-BAs with a bit tamed treble and rich BA bass.

I have C12, C16, and AS12, the latter I enjoy more without stock treble filters. If you find ZS10 pro fatiguing - you may like AS12 and there is always some option to try to "mode" the treble


----------



## ShabtabQ

Does anyone know if the IBasso DC01 is worth it, I know wrong thread but, I couldn't find any promising reviews for it, I'm looking to replace it with Fiio Q1 mkii as my on the go dac, any suggestions please.


----------



## zachmal

baskingshark said:


> What is your:
> 1) budget?
> 2) preferred sound signature - you like neutral, V shaped, harman, basshead, midcentric, treblehead etc?
> 3) preferred music genres?



I'll bite

1) 35-50 or up to around 100; next tier up to around 200 USD
2) neutral to harman with mids emphasized, highs shouldn't roll off too early, sparkle without piercing would be appreciated (piezo-electric driver preferred ?); KZ AS10 with its rolled off highs sounds somewhat blunt and lifeless if I may say (not sure if that sounds accurate)
3) "epic music" (film music), but also classical, instrumental, anime soundtracks (mostly female voices, japanese, korean, chinese; male voices shouldn't be thin or weightless, female voices not piercing), rock, pop, jazz, basically all music variants

does a relatively "good" IEM exist in those 3 ranges ?

with replaceable cable ?

I've got the Nicehck NX7 which I'm quite happy, it might be the only really "good" IEM so far, voices, bass, treble the whole package is nice - currently waiting for the Faaeal HIbiscus Litz cable

would be interesting to read what your take is on that.

I won't be buying an IEM too soon but if there's an opportunity with massively reduced price perhaps I'll bite.

No TRN please, their QC is deterring me right now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ahauwlim

Vrač said:


> I like a lot of music with wildly different sonic aesthetics. From terribly recorded underground, produced-to-hurt Black Metal to chamber music and all in between. I have quickly learned to appreciate even painful IEMs like the ZS6 and also hyped but ultimately fatiguing ZS10 Pro (great for 80s Goth Rock btw.). The ZSX are in a class of their own though. Unbelievable earphones. I also have a wild collection already, the ATE, Tin T3, TRN V90, 2 sets of MH755, BL-03, **** Pro...
> 
> I don't have any CCA though, and no all-BA IEMs. What do you recommend I do next? AS16, C16, ES4, C12?


DZAT DT-10 a unique one. it's like watching batman after you watch the other DC's movies.


----------



## ahauwlim

ShabtabQ said:


> Does anyone know if the IBasso DC01 is worth it, I know wrong thread but, I couldn't find any promising reviews for it, I'm looking to replace it with Fiio Q1 mkii as my on the go dac, any suggestions please.


FiiO Q1 works well with iPhone, but not android. CMIIW.
as for DC01, i use it. it give a different level of staging with its balance output. worth it. but yeah, cost you more to buy balance cable replacement.


----------



## baskingshark

ahauwlim said:


> no specific genre, i listen to all kind of music. budget max to 100$. sound sig... mmm. currently my fave are DZAT DT-10, TFZ KING PRO and TRN V90



I think the best "all rounder" CHIFI that are suitable for most music genres would be the TRN V90 (which you have), the KZ ZSX (terminator) and CCA C12. They are probably side grades of each other, just tuning signature differing a bit, but technicalities are thereabouts. If u wanna upgrade from these 3, I personally would think it is diminishing returns involved, and you would be paying much more to get to the next tier of refinement, will probably be more than $100 USD.

Are you happy with the TRN V90 or are there any areas in the TRN V90 you would like an improvement in?




zachmal said:


> I'll bite
> 
> 1) 35-50 or up to around 100; next tier up to around 200 USD
> 2) neutral to harman with mids emphasized, highs shouldn't roll off too early, sparkle without piercing would be appreciated (piezo-electric driver preferred ?); KZ AS10 with its rolled off highs sounds somewhat blunt and lifeless if I may say (not sure if that sounds accurate)
> ...



I don't have the NiceHCK NX7, but read good things about it and the Pro version.

If u like a midcentric IEM, my go to would be the Hisenior B5+. It doesn't fulfill all of your criteria strictly, but it is definitely mids emphasized and good for instrumental/soundtracks/vocals. It has 5 Knowles BA, about $80 USD usually. It is quite atypically tuned from the usual CHIFI that has a bright 2- 4 kHz peak. The Hisenior B5+ is N shaped, with roll offs at the extreme frequencies, and it has boosted lower mids relative to upper mids/lower treble, so it is very good for male vocals. It is not fatiguing as such and not piercing for female vocals, but it might lose a bit of sparkle in the treble/upper mids, I think it's a tradeoff. Timbre is very good for an all BA set, but soundstage is not the widest. Details, clarity, imaging, instrument separation excellent for an all BA set. It would excel at vocals, but male vocals better than female vocals. It takes well to EQ so I usually boost the subbass a bit due to my basshead tendencies, but I think those that like a neutralish bass will like it in stock tuning.

I think most japanese/anime music has female vocals usually? So something boosted at the upper mids area would suit you, but I personally am not a fan of the 2 - 4 kHz peak as it gets fatiguing after a while. There aren't many midcentric sets at this price range in CHIFI, most are tuned harmanish or V shaped for consumer tastes. Worth reading about the Hisenior B5+ to see if you like it. 

Otherwise I've read good stuff about the Tin T2 and Tin T4, but I gave those a miss due to their lesser bass. Maybe the others can give advise too!


----------



## ShabtabQ

ahauwlim said:


> FiiO Q1 works well with iPhone, but not android. CMIIW.
> as for DC01, i use it. it give a different level of staging with its balance output. worth it. but yeah, cost you more to buy balance cable replacement.




Q1 mkii works well on my android it's just bulky and takes a lot of battery from phone, and I use mostly balanced so that's why going for balanced I already placed the order and now heard about 9038s, have any idea about it.


----------



## Hisma

ShabtabQ said:


> Q1 mkii works well on my android it's just bulky and takes a lot of battery from phone, and I use mostly balanced so that's why going for balanced I already placed the order and now heard about 9038s, have any idea about it.


9038S is an incredible value, but be warned that it can pick up EMI from your phone, especially if you plan to velcro it to the back of your phone for portability, as many folks do. Also, make sure you have a cable prepared. Short right angled USB-c to USB-c cables are not common at all. I finally found one recently on taobao and it was $20.


----------



## tgx78

I am enjoying Blon BL-03 + 9038S combo more than many of my other $500-$1000 IEMs + straight out iphone combo. Truly insane value for $ spent here.


----------



## requal

tgx78 said:


> I am enjoying Blon BL-03 + 9038S combo more than many of my other $500-$1000 IEMs + straight out iphone combo. Truly insane value for $ spent here.


 Agree, I have the same combo  It's hard to beat it.


----------



## Nimweth

Late to the party I know but BQ3 arrived today. I love it! Very similar sound to ZS7, lovely sub-bass, smooth mids and non-fatiguing treble. Also very comfortable, stock tips work well for me.


----------



## zachmal (Dec 18, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I think the best "all rounder" CHIFI that are suitable for most music genres would be the TRN V90 (which you have), the KZ ZSX (terminator) and CCA C12. They are probably side grades of each other, just tuning signature differing a bit, but technicalities are thereabouts. If u wanna upgrade from these 3, I personally would think it is diminishing returns involved, and you would be paying much more to get to the next tier of refinement, will probably be more than $100 USD.
> 
> Are you happy with the TRN V90 or are there any areas in the TRN V90 you would like an improvement in?
> 
> ...



Much appreciated ! Thank you 

The Hisenior B5+ has been on my radar for quite some time and that's a strong confirmation 

Anyone has experience with guarantee / warranty handling of the shop offering it ?

I hope not but gotta plan for the worst-case scenario (I got a set of TRN V90 of which the right side gradually lowers volume after longer listening and it seems to get worse).

Shipping back is not an option and on top of that customs is bat-crap stubborn here thus yet another obstacle

(that regex word alteration in this forum is something else  - changing s hit to cr ap  )


----------



## TheVortex

zachmal said:


> Much appreciated ! Thank you
> 
> The Hisenior B5+ has been on my radar for quite some time and that's a strong confirmation
> 
> ...



The B5+ is a great for midcentric folks. Below is my review of it.


----------



## HungryPanda

I've had the Hisenior B5+ for quite a while and is always in rotation


----------



## baskingshark

zachmal said:


> Much appreciated ! Thank you
> 
> The Hisenior B5+ has been on my radar for quite some time and that's a strong confirmation
> 
> ...



The Aliexpress seller of Hisenior B5+ (I think only Topeco Electronics sells it) says there is a 1 year limited warranty on it (from speaking to them, and on their store page). But I would think sending stuff back to China for warranties would be pretty pricey, it might turn out to be even half the cost of the IEM itself sometimes.
Like @HungryPanda , it's been on my rotation on a weekly basis. Despite me being a basshead, I still go back to its addicting midcentric tuning weekly. After I heard it, it's quite hard to go back to the common V shaped CHIFI sets as the vocals are truly quite lush with it. Been using it for half a year, no QC issues so far, keeping fingers crossed.

One other thing is the Hisenior shop has their own inhouse audio engineers, so they can tune a preferred sound signature (just tell them your request) at no additional charge, though it may take about 2 weeks for them to tune it. They can do customs too if u can pass them your ear impressions. For my Hisenior B5+ I actually got them to increase the bass from the stock tuning and they kindly aceded to my request, but a few days later I changed my mind and they reverted it back to the stock tuning (as I thought it might change the FR as our ears hear the entire frequency spectrum as a whole, and the midcentric tuning might be changed for the worse). Maybe if you want to increase its longevity, they can change the MMCX connectors to 2 pin ones, which are supposedly of longer lifespan.

There's some other well recieved midcentric sets (from banned brands) that we can't discuss here, but those are way pricier than the Hisenior B5+. TRN X6 is supposedly midcentric too, I haven't tried it but a few of my friends didn't like it for general music listening, but they thought the X6 made a good studio/stage monitor.


----------



## XmarX

Hi guys!

Has anyone bought the Jade Audio EA3 ?
Any idea on how it sounds ?

I have and it's yet to reach me. Probably have to wait one more week.


----------



## yorosello

XmarX said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Has anyone bought the Jade Audio EA3 ?
> Any idea on how it sounds ?
> ...


Bought it too but haven't get it too


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> The Aliexpress seller of Hisenior B5+ (I think only Topeco Electronics sells it) says there is a 1 year limited warranty on it (from speaking to them, and on their store page). But I would think sending stuff back to China for warranties would be pretty pricey, it might turn out to be even half the cost of the IEM itself sometimes.
> Like @HungryPanda , it's been on my rotation on a weekly basis. Despite me being a basshead, I still go back to its addicting midcentric tuning weekly. After I heard it, it's quite hard to go back to the common V shaped CHIFI sets as the vocals are truly quite lush with it. Been using it for half a year, no QC issues so far, keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> One other thing is the Hisenior shop has their own inhouse audio engineers, so they can tune a preferred sound signature (just tell them your request) at no additional charge, though it may take about 2 weeks for them to tune it. They can do customs too if u can pass them your ear impressions. For my Hisenior B5+ I actually got them to increase the bass from the stock tuning and they kindly aceded to my request, but a few days later I changed my mind and they reverted it back to the stock tuning (as I thought it might change the FR as our ears hear the entire frequency spectrum as a whole, and the midcentric tuning might be changed for the worse). Maybe if you want to increase its longevity, they can change the MMCX connectors to 2 pin ones, which are supposedly of longer lifespan.
> ...



If you need some more bass try the Hisenior A6. According to Gareth from Hisenior it is an improved B5 with more bass. I can confirm it is still quite midcentric but as i have never heard the B5 i cannot compare them to the A6.


----------



## baskingshark

Dcell7 said:


> If you need some more bass try the Hisenior A6. According to Gareth from Hisenior it is an improved B5 with more bass. I can confirm it is still quite midcentric but as i have never heard the B5 i cannot compare them to the A6.



Yeah the A6 sounds good (no pun intended). Too bad it came out after I bought the B5+, so I personally don't have the cash to splash on a set with marginal improvements for the bass frequencies (I'll just make do with EQ for now).

Do u happen to have a FR or measurements for the Hisenior A6?

This is the FR for the B5+ from Hisenior:


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the A6 sounds good (no pun intended). Too bad it came out after I bought the B5+, so I personally don't have the cash to splash on a set with marginal improvements for the bass frequencies (I'll just make do with EQ for now).
> 
> Do u happen to have a FR or measurements for the Hisenior A6?
> 
> This is the FR for the B5+ from Hisenior:



the B5+ bass is mighty fine even un-EQd. compared to my Etys and some other IEMs that i considered "reference" , they're bassier or at least the same level. unless of course compared to the other "more fun signature" earphones.


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> the B5+ bass is mighty fine even un-EQd. compared to my Etys and some other IEMs that i considered "reference" , they're bassier or at least the same level. unless of course compared to the other "more fun signature" earphones.



Haha sorry I'm an unashamed basshead. Moooooooooooooooore bass any day for me. Luckily it takes well to EQ, so no biggie just adding some bass in.

But on a serious note, I do travel a lot and since the bass frequencies are the first to be lost in a noisy environment, I prefer IEMs with a bass north of neutral to counteract the loss of bass frequencies when traveling. But I do think for those that prefer a neutralish or reference bass, the Hisenior B5+'s bass is good.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Haha sorry I'm an unashamed basshead. Moooooooooooooooore bass any day for me. Luckily it takes well to EQ, so no biggie just adding some bass in.
> 
> But on a serious note, I do travel a lot and since the bass frequencies are the first to be lost in a noisy environment, I prefer IEMs with a bass north of neutral to counteract the loss of bass frequencies when traveling. But I do think for those that prefer a neutralish or reference bass, the Hisenior B5+'s bass is good.



I'm more of a "mid and treble guy but do crave deep sub-bass" type of guy...now that's  a long description 

I feel the same, and with my type of preference and travelling, i often caught in a conundrum: i need somewhat mid-bassy earphones to combat the low rumbles of outside noise, but on the other hand buying such earphones would only relegate them to outside duties, as i most likely won't be enjoying using them indoors.

Lately I've been using ANC enabled earphones and headphones for that scenario. The good thing is i can still use them in a quiet environment and still enjoy them


----------



## Johnnynono57

Starting from a... I having nothing more than a set of akg iems that came with a Galaxy s8... What could you guys recommend for iems as a starting point for a complete noob?... I'll be using them with a FiiO m11 pro. Don't want to go crazy just yet... I do plan on attending Canjam nyc


----------



## FastAndClean

X6 is not good, b5 is colored, if you like vocals it is addictive, treble also is very detailed and sweet sounding, only the lack of low bass is the problem and some bloom in the mid and upper bass


----------



## baskingshark

Johnnynono57 said:


> Starting from a... I having nothing more than a set of akg iems that came with a Galaxy s8... What could you guys recommend for iems as a starting point for a complete noob?... I'll be using them with a FiiO m11 pro. Don't want to go crazy just yet... I do plan on attending Canjam nyc



Would be good if you could answer these questions so the community can finetune a suitable recommendation for you:
1) Budget?
2) Preferred music genre(s)?
3) Preferred sound signature - V shaped, harman, neutralish, treblehead, basshead, midcentric etc?


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Dec 19, 2019)

genck said:


> Welcome to the party





luckysim0n said:


> why did I start to read this 2 Iems in and I can already feel divorce no3 on the way and we are not married yet


LOL... You had me up in my house at 3am dying with this comment. You guys have thoroughly entertained me this morning .


----------



## RONJA MESCO

unifutomaki said:


> You've singlehandedly revived my inclination towards ordering these. Dammit


Man, one good review from someone ya trust parts the money from thee wallet. I love this hobby


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Dec 19, 2019)

stryed said:


> I dont get why so many throw spinfits on iems. They work well for bass shy ones and, in general, are rarely used in my collection (on vivo x800 theyre great).
> 
> For c12 and blon 03 i found the spinfits (signle and double flange) to increase midbass bleed and decreased seperation and soundstage quite noticeably. For the blon it was a pity as the double flange gave a great fit.
> 
> ...


These are facts. Did this to my Blons and TFZ no. 3s and it threw the soundstage and tone off. Plus for some reason they come detached from my iems and into my ear when I remove them. Nah, hard pass. Went back to foams.


----------



## HungryPanda

Having recently received the IMR Rah nothing has bass like these monsters


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> Yeah the A6 sounds good (no pun intended). Too bad it came out after I bought the B5+, so I personally don't have the cash to splash on a set with marginal improvements for the bass frequencies (I'll just make do with EQ for now).
> 
> Do u happen to have a FR or measurements for the Hisenior A6?
> 
> This is the FR for the B5+ from Hisenior:



Unfortunately i don’t have a FR graph. I have tried to ask Gareth when i was in the buying process but he did not have it on his mobile where we exchanged messages so i had to trust his opinion.


----------



## voja

Johnnynono57 said:


> Starting from a... I having nothing more than a set of akg iems that came with a Galaxy s8... What could you guys recommend for iems as a starting point for a complete noob?... I'll be using them with a FiiO m11 pro. Don't want to go crazy just yet... I do plan on attending Canjam nyc


I think I can give you some advice and recommendations just based on research. I come from the exact same position as you, if you want you can search a couple of pages back and see the page on which I started, I think it was the 1416. page. 
I can say that the AKG earphones which come with the S8 are horrible in terms of quality, they weren't anything spectacular in terms of sound, but not bad. Comfort was weird, sometimes they would get annoying and uncomfortable. The quality... the rubber basically turned into modelling clay, and not even a year has passed. Like, seriously, the earphones just fell apart even though I take very good care of them.. so going with any of the picks should be an upgrade. You can ask the community for further advice, I gave you an overall look on the choices which are most liked. 

So here are the recommendation which are the best and overall you can't go wrong with either of these (aka these are the safe picks):
TRN V90
CCA C12 or C16
KZ ZSX (called "Terminator")

If you want cheaper ones:
KZ EDR1
KZ ED9
and recently i was recommended the Ren Teng ix10

Other recommendations which I did not include due to some controversy (this doesn't mean they are bad, it just means that not everybody agrees on them and there are lots of different opinions about them):
BLON BL03
**** ****


----------



## unifutomaki

RONJA MESCO said:


> Man, one good review from someone ya trust parts the money from thee wallet. I love this hobby



Well, I haven't actually ordered them yet. The next sale though...


----------



## Johnnynono57 (Dec 19, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> Would be good if you could answer these questions so the community can finetune a suitable recommendation for you:
> 1) Budget?
> 2) Preferred music genre(s)?
> 3) Preferred sound signature - V shaped, harman, neutralish, treblehead, basshead, midcentric etc?



1) flexible... I love an under dog... So if you have a $25 set that's awesome I'd love to hear it... It also wouldn't kill me to spend $100 on a no name... If people swear by them

2) I'll listen to anything from alternative country to opera.

3) I'm not crazy about that deep droning type of bass you hear from some car radios blasting when you're in traffic. I like it more defined... Kind of like Les Claypool from Primus I guess...

Everything else for sounds I want pretty much as what the Artist is known for ... I don't know how much sense that makes lol


----------



## Johnnynono57

voja said:


> I think I can give you some advice and recommendations just based on research. I come from the exact same position as you, if you want you can search a couple of pages back and see the page on which I started, I think it was the 1416. page.
> I can say that the AKG earphones which come with the S8 are horrible in terms of quality, they weren't anything spectacular in terms of sound, but not bad. Comfort was weird, sometimes they would get annoying and uncomfortable. The quality... the rubber basically turned into modelling clay, and not even a year has passed. Like, seriously, the earphones just fell apart even though I take very good care of them.. so going with any of the picks should be an upgrade. You can ask the community for further advice, I gave you an overall look on the choices which are most liked.
> 
> So here are the recommendation which are the best and overall you can't go wrong with either of these (aka these are the safe picks):
> ...



Thank you... I appreciate it


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

so....i'm kinda very racist about QKZ....but since it begin to gain lotta attention on NBBA as well as by some chifi reviewers its time to ask.

*ANYBODY HEARD THE QKZ VK4???????????????*


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> so....i'm kinda very racist about QKZ....but since it begin to gain lotta attention on NBBA as well as by some chifi reviewers its time to ask.
> 
> *ANYBODY HEARD THE QKZ VK4???????????????*



I have got it and it's surprising great for the price. Beats the MH750 and MH755 and is my favourite at the budget end.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

unifutomaki said:


> You've singlehandedly revived my inclination towards ordering these. Dammit


well, in fact, im more severe than other people who really adore them....on NBBA they get quite praised. For me the hype should be about excellent cable lol
as well, i got message that their QC issue with RED version, so perhaps its safer taking blue or other color than red.

FAAEAL are sure on a promising path. for a first Serious attempt (they have other cheaper iem) its very well tuned.


----------



## Slater (Dec 19, 2019)

stryed said:


> I dont get why so many throw spinfits on iems. They work well for bass shy ones and, in general, are rarely used in my collection (on vivo x800 theyre great).
> 
> For c12 and blon 03 i found the spinfits (signle and double flange) to increase midbass bleed and decreased seperation and soundstage quite noticeably. For the blon it was a pity as the double flange gave a great fit.
> 
> ...





RONJA MESCO said:


> These are facts. Did this to my Blons and TFZ no. 3s and it threw the soundstage and tone off. Plus for some reason they come detached from my iems and into my ear when I remove them. Nah, hard pass. Went back to foams.



I’m with you guys on that. At least, referring to the CP100. Sure, it improves fit, but in pretty much everything I’ve tried it on it makes it sound worse.

I know some people love the CP100, which is awesome and I wish I could be counted among them.

The wider bore Spinfits are OK though (it’s basically just like the CP100, except a larger bore).

Unfortunately, I don’t know the specific SpinFit model name, so I can’t order any. They came stock with either the Rosewill EX500 or the HiFi Walker A7 (I can’t remember which one, but it was definitely one of the 2).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheVortex said:


> I have got it and it's surprising great for the price. Beats the MH750 and MH755 and is my favourite at the budget end.


OH! Really!

how would you fastly describe the sound? What about vocal and overall sound balance???

they can be found for 10$. we need more 10$ killer gems.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Slater said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t know the specific SpinFit model name, so I can’t order any.


CP145? Those have a bit wider bore and are also slightly longer than original spin fits


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH! Really!
> 
> how would you fastly describe the sound? What about vocal and overall sound balance???
> 
> they can be found for 10$. we need more 10$ killer gems.



I found them to be quite a balanced sound or even a mild V shape. Vocals sound clean and the bass is not boomy. 

An easy recommendation to be honest. 

The body is the same shape as the KZ ZST but the dynamic driver is located in a slightly different place.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Slater said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t know the specific SpinFit model name, so I can’t order any.


CP145? Those have a bit wider bore and are also slightly longer than original spin fits


----------



## Slater

kukkurovaca said:


> CP145? Those have a bit wider bore and are also slightly longer than original spin fits



Possibly?

I can post a photo and include exact millimeter measurements, in case anyone with the CP145 is willing to help me identify them.


----------



## voja

Johnnynono57 said:


> Thank you... I appreciate it


No problem. Since you mentioned a bigger budget, you might wanna have a look at the LZ A6 mini, you can catch it for around 75 buck on AE on a sale. So far, it's usually a daily driver for those who love it.


----------



## Tonymac136

I've got the A6 mini coming. Looking forward to seeing how it compares to the V90, the BL03 and owning both of those Vs 1 A6 mini.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Slater said:


> Possibly?
> 
> I can post a photo and include exact millimeter measurements, in case anyone with the CP145 is willing to help me identify them.



Sure, although mine are at home at the moment. But it may be as simple as checking the color of the stem. CP100 and CP145 stem color size indicators don't overlap, I think.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have A6 mini and V90, the LZ A6mini is leaps above


----------



## voja

HungryPanda said:


> I have A6 mini and V90, the LZ A6mini is leaps above


I think this is true. Another loyay user of the LZ A6 mini said it's a different league than the LZ Z05A, I think that the A6 mini is an IEM which shouldn't be missed when wanting to make a more serious chi-fi purchase. Some mark it as the best sub 100 iem, and its bigger brother A6 is also noticeably better than the A6 mini, but also more expensive. 
So far all I've heard about it was positive stuff, if I ever get a chance to try it I will. 


Tonymac136 said:


> I've got the A6 mini coming. Looking forward to seeing how it compares to the V90, the BL03 and owning both of those Vs 1 A6 mini.


I am looking forward to your opinoin as to how they compare to the budget kings, you also got the LZ Z04A, correct? If you did, make sure to compare them to both the budget kings and the A6 mini, the Z04A and Z05A are very very underrated and people don't talk about them as much.. aafterall it might be because they aren't as good as the V90, ZSX, C16 etc.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

The A6 mini was an eye opener for me.  My only complaint is really about fit.  It's a bulky thick IEM. Otherwise it's about perfect to me as I have no qualms about using an EQ for some addition thumps. 

BTW. @voja   I have Z04A, Z05A and A6mini. Or I will by Tue.  Z05A is inbound now and should be delivered by Monday thanks to @Lurk650.


----------



## Viajero

HungryPanda said:


> I have A6 mini and V90, the LZ A6mini is leaps above


I agree. And I really like the V90, so that's saying a lot.


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> The A6 mini was an eye opener for me.  My only complaint is really about fit.  It's a bulky thick IEM. Otherwise it's about perfect to me as I have no qualms about using an EQ for some addition thumps.
> 
> BTW. @voja   I have Z04A, Z05A and A6mini. Or I will by Tue.  Z05A is inbound now and should be delivered by Monday thanks to @Lurk650.


Aha, I see, so I made a mistake. It was you who ordered the Z04A, not Tony. I get lost, I think tony ordered the A6 mini and another IEM. 
But yes, the A6 mini really seems to be a different league. It would be great to hear from you how they differ in sound, if I am not mistaken, you do not own the TRN V90, Blon 03, CCA C12/16? If you do let us know how they compete against those IEM's.  

So @Johnnynono57 I definitely would recommend the A6 mini over the budget kings, the reason being that some people prefer it over even higher budget IEM's. My recommendation is, if you are ordering over AE, get a friend invitation code from somebody and you will get a 10 bucks discount (if your Aliexpres acount is older) for an order over 70 usd , if your AE account is newer you will get a 7 dollar discount. Get some more recommendation from guys who own more IEM's, but the one person who I got into touch with has gone through many many IEM's and his favorites seem to be the A6 mini and A6.


I think we are headed in the right direction, so far our community has made some nice purchases, and some of us are waiting on our Jade Audio EA3. Overall I think it's a good way to end 2019. Definitely a good year for Chi-Fi.


----------



## voja

I had an interesting though just now. I know that the BQEYZ Spring 1 and BQEYZ K100 are very good picks, do you think they are comparable to the A6 mini? The K100 has been called as one of the most balanced IEM's under 50 bucks, and is a favorite sub-50 pick, the Spring 1 is higher priced though, I forgot what was its price on the Black Friday sale (i wasn't there for the 11.11 sale so I know even less about the price of anything during that period).


----------



## kukkurovaca

voja said:


> I had an interesting though just now. I know that the BQEYZ Spring 1 and BQEYZ K100 are very good picks, do you think they are comparable to the A6 mini? The K100 has been called as one of the most balanced IEM's under 50 bucks, and is a favorite sub-50 pick, the Spring 1 is higher priced though, I forgot what was its price on the Black Friday sale (i wasn't there for the 11.11 sale so I know even less about the price of anything during that period).



There was a brief comparison of the Spring 1 and A6 mini ::searches:: ....here

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-53#post-15277780


----------



## RikudouGoku

Don't forget that the a6 mini has 3 different filters than can change the sound.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Yes,  and it's compatible with dmg filters,  semkarch filters and the 9 filters from the LZ A6 for just about an infinite amount of options.  

@voja if you click on me profile you can see what I have and what I have had.


----------



## voja

RikudouGoku said:


> Don't forget that the a6 mini has 3 different filters than can change the sound.


Exactly, this being one of the main features of the LZ A6 mini. It wouldn't surprise me if there were aftermarket filters to buy, but as of now I am not sure if they exist.. after a very quick search I didn't find anything. But yes, that's one feature which everybody should know about. 



kukkurovaca said:


> There was a brief comparison of the Spring 1 and A6 mini ::searches:: ....here
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bqe...pressions-thread.894089/page-53#post-15277780


Thanks for that!


----------



## RicHSAD (Dec 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> Possibly?
> 
> I can post a photo and include exact millimeter measurements, in case anyone with the CP145 is willing to help me identify them.



If this helps... From left to right: Original CP100, New CP100 and the CP145. All in large size. Compared to the original, the new CP100 have a wider exit bore (looks roughly the same size as the CP145), the umbrella is a little wider and the silicone used has a more "sticky" texture which helps with getting a good seal. Not much difference between the new CP100 and the CP145 now except for them accommodating different nozzle sizes.

I really like the sound of both the new CP100 and the CP145. I tend to find Spinfits to be more comfortable than most other tips.


----------



## Slater

RicHSAD said:


> If this helps... From left to right: Original CP100, New CP100 and the CP145. All in large size. Compared to the original, the new CP100 have a wider exit bore (looks roughly the same size as the CP145), the umbrella is a little wider and the silicone used has a more "sticky" texture which helps with getting a good seal. Not much difference between the new CP100 and the CP145 now except for them accommodating different nozzle sizes.
> 
> I really like the sound of both the new CP100 and the CP145. I tend to find Spinfits to be more comfortable than most other tips.



That’s great news about the CP100 improvements. Perhaps I’ll give the updated version a try.

Unfortunately, I don’t see the image you posted 

As far as my mystery SpinFits, the bore ID is roughly 4.5mm-4.6mm. They are all clear in color, and don’t have a colored bore like other SpinFits I’ve seen.

Here’s photos of the M mystery SpinFit vs a M Starline tip:


----------



## Slater

Also, here is the mystery SpinFit next to my CP100 (both M size):


----------



## Viajero

BadReligionPunk said:


> Yes,  and it's compatible with dmg filters,  semkarch filters and the 9 filters from the LZ A6 for just about an infinite amount of options.
> 
> @voja if you click on me profile you can see what I have and what I have had.


Just curious, can you get a set of the DMG filters on AliExpress?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Viajero said:


> Just curious, can you get a set of the DMG filters on AliExpress?



I don't think so. Just this 3rd party DMG filter that cuts bass. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html


----------



## baskingshark

Johnnynono57 said:


> 1) flexible... I love an under dog... So if you have a $25 set that's awesome I'd love to hear it... It also wouldn't kill me to spend $100 on a no name... If people swear by them
> 
> 2) I'll listen to anything from alternative country to opera.
> 
> ...



Well seems you like vocals and acoustic sounds, I would recommend you read about the biggest CHIFI hypetrain, the *BLON BL-03*. It's a single DD, about $25 - 30 USD. It has good timbre/tonality and is good for these kinds of slower genres with more acoustic instruments/vocals. It doesn't have as good techinicals (instrument separation/clarity/details/imaging) as some multi BA/hybrid IEMs, and the bass is a bit flabby (especially midbass), but this tightens up with amping and getting a proper fitting eartip. One thing to note is that the stock tips +/- cables are quite bad fitting due to the short nozzle of the BL-03, so it would be best if you can get some aftermarket tips on standby (longer nozzle tips or use spacer mod - you can ask the rest or check out the forums for details). 

If you want something more detailed and with better technicalities, but maybe at the expense of poorer timbre/tonality, do consider some well received sub $50 USD multi BA/hybrids like the* TRN V90, TRN BA5, CCA C12, KZ ZSX*. These have different sound signatures but I would consider them somewhat sidegrades of each other.

Another good bang for buck set would be the ******. Triple hybrid, around $17 USD, good subbass extension, mild midbass bleed, but good technicalities. It has a bit of an artificial timbre for acoustic instruments, but if you ain't that particular about that, it is a good set for the price.

These I would consider as good bang for buck introductory IEMs to the world of CHIFI. Hope the others can chime in too and hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## RicHSAD (Dec 19, 2019)

Slater said:


> That’s great news about the CP100 improvements. Perhaps I’ll give the updated version a try.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don’t see the image you posted
> 
> ...



Sorry I re-attached the image. Your mystery Spinfit have the same shape as my CP145, except smaller.


----------



## Veyska

Slater said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t know the specific SpinFit model name, so I can’t order any. They came stock with either the Rosewill EX500 or the HiFi Walker A7 (I can’t remember which one, but it was definitely one of the 2).





kukkurovaca said:


> CP145? Those have a bit wider bore and are also slightly longer than original spin fits





Slater said:


> Possibly?
> 
> I can post a photo and include exact millimeter measurements, in case anyone with the CP145 is willing to help me identify them.





kukkurovaca said:


> Sure, although mine are at home at the moment. But it may be as simple as checking the color of the stem. CP100 and CP145 stem color size indicators don't overlap, I think.


*****


Veyska said:


> ...unless they did some weird variant for the Rosewill EX-500, I think the SpinFits that came with it are recolored CP500, not CP145 or something like I'd been guessing based on nozzle diameters.  Holding them up to the light there's an extra ridge inside the base that basically none of the other models seem to have and the cone does extend a bit past the base of the core which I hadn't really paid attention to before.  Does make a certain amount of sense given the Rosewill's model name, in hindsight, but not like there isn't precedent for random numbers in model names or anything...  lol


I won't swear to it, but I at least suspect the Rosewill SpinFits are CP500, not CP145.  Can't go by color though because they're non-standard coloration, all-clear for all three sizes.


----------



## kukkurovaca

I guess the 100s I have on hand are large not medium, but here they are anyway with medium 145 and starline


----------



## Larrabeez (Dec 20, 2019)

Just received mine today. Overall quite satisfied with sound and the stock cable.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 20, 2019)

Larrabeez said:


> Just received mine today. Overall quite satisfied with sound and the stock cable.


Wow, good for you  mine still stuck somewhere at the sea I guess...

They look nice btw. Cable is solid too like my kbear 8 core cable.

Does the case came with ootb?

Please tell us how it sound later after you warm them up


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> Wow, good for you  mine still stuck somewhere at the sea I guess
> 
> They look nice too btw, I bought the blue color too



The blue color look appealing. Sound signature almost the same with ZS10Pro but slightly more treble.


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> The blue color look appealing. Sound signature almost the same with ZS10Pro but slightly more treble.


So it's V shaped?


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> So it's V shaped?



yes. exactly, a bit airy to.


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> yes. exactly, a bit airy to.


I see.. 

How is the soundstage? Does the mid recessed so much & feel veiled?


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> I see..
> 
> How is the soundstage? Does the mid recessed so much & feel veiled?



mid in my opinion are almost similar with zs10pro. soundstage slightly wider if compare with zs10pro.


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> mid in my opinion are almost similar with zs10pro. soundstage slightly wider if compare with zs10pro.


Interesting. Since zs10 pro have 4BAs + 1DD but EA3 only 1BA + 1DD


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> Interesting. Since zs10 pro have 4BAs + 1DD but EA3 only 1BA + 1DD



for bass i prefer zs10p over EA3 since it much deeper. bass in EA3 abit tighter for me.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> I agree. And I really like the V90, so that's saying a lot.



LZ A6 mini vs Tinhifi T4?


----------



## DynamicEars

Larrabeez said:


> Just received mine today. Overall quite satisfied with sound and the stock cable.



Wow the shell looks quite different than rendered picture where only the shell cover is blue but also not looks like light blue there. I like the rendered picture more actually but not a big deal. Should go for black if i know the whatet is like this in real


----------



## Sunstealer

Looking forward to auditioning my pair when they arrive. Hopefully won't be too treble hot.


----------



## Larrabeez

DynamicEars said:


> Wow the shell looks quite different than rendered picture where only the shell cover is blue but also not looks like light blue there. I like the rendered picture more actually but not a big deal. Should go for black if i know the whatet is like this in real



the shell feel not solid and lighter. KZ shell are much better IMHO.


----------



## voja (Dec 20, 2019)

Damn.. very disappointing to see the color, it doesn't look anything like the pictures they have on their site. In those pictures it looks like there is a paper like textured piece of a plastic plate which has variations of blue and white.. I have a black one coming in. Well, I guess it's too early to judge them, we'll get more opinions as they arrive to more people. In the pictures the logo also seemed to be on top of the shell, not inside.. Well, imo the blue wasn't for me from the beginning.. so *shrug*. But besides the color, they seem pretty good.

How is the fit and comfort?


----------



## Larrabeez

voja said:


> Damn.. very disappointing to see the color, it doesn't look anything like the pictures they have on their site. In those pictures it looks like there is a paper like textured piece of a plastic plate which has variations of blue and white.. I have a black one coming in. Well, I guess it's too early to judge them, we'll get more opinions as they arrive to more people. In the pictures the logo also seemed to be on top of the shell, not inside.. Well, imo the blue wasn't for me from the beginning.. so *shrug*. But besides the color, they seem pretty good.
> 
> How is the fit and comfort?



Fit and comfort are superb for me but i dont like the shell. It feel not solid, compare with kz shell are much better. btw the logo are inside the back plate.


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> for bass i prefer zs10p over EA3 since it much deeper. bass in EA3 abit tighter for me.


I never own ZS10pro so I'm interested to hear what EA3 gotta over. Tight bass for sure not going to be as tight as single BA set up since it got dd


----------



## yorosello

I still liked the shell tho, hahaha. Light is no issue as my TFZ no.3 is also very light compared to my other iems


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> I never own ZS10pro so I'm interested to hear what EA3 gotta over. Tight bass for sure not going to be as tight as single BA set up since it got dd



Indeed, still good amount of bass but if for EDM i think it will not satisfy the bass head.


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> Indeed, still good amount of bass but if for EDM i think it will not satisfy the bass head.


Fortunately, I rarely listen to EDM. I'm more to jazz, R&B, classical genres & kpop-jpop.


----------



## Slater

Larrabeez said:


> The blue color look appealing. Sound signature almost the same with ZS10Pro but slightly more treble.





Larrabeez said:


> mid in my opinion are almost similar with zs10pro. soundstage slightly wider if compare with zs10pro.





Larrabeez said:


> for bass i prefer zs10p over EA3 since it much deeper. bass in EA3 abit tighter for me.





Larrabeez said:


> the shell feel not solid and lighter. KZ shell are much better IMHO.



*Considering the total package* (KZ better quality shell but Jade better cable, KZ  deeper bass but Jade tighter bass, etc), the Jade honestly sounds like a side grade to the ZS10 Pro. 

I think I’m gonna pass on the Jade Audio, because I can put the $50 towards something more interesting (like maybe the Tri I3).


----------



## Larrabeez

Slater said:


> *Considering the total package* (KZ better quality shell but Jade better cable, KZ  deeper bass but Jade tighter bass, etc), the Jade honestly sounds like a side grade to the ZS10 Pro.
> 
> I think I’m gonna pass on the Jade Audio, because I can put the $50 towards something more interesting (like maybe the Tri I3).



Agree with you.


----------



## Slater (Dec 20, 2019)

Veyska said:


> *****
> 
> I won't swear to it, but I at least suspect the Rosewill SpinFits are CP500, not CP145.  Can't go by color though because they're non-standard coloration, all-clear for all three sizes.





kukkurovaca said:


> I guess the 100s I have on hand are large not medium, but here they are anyway with medium 145 and starline



While I agree that (based on the core width) it should be a CP145, it’s interesting that @Veyska mentioned the CP500.

Based on the photos and measurements from SpinFits‘ website, it appears that this Rosewill tip is a mashup of the 2 models.

It has the flange of a CP500, with the core diameter of a CP145.

The outside flange shape and dimensions match the CP500, however the core is the same width as a CP145 (4.5mm).

The core isn’t as long as a CP145, because on the CP145 the core protrudes past the bottom skirt of the outer flange. So from a core length point of view, it is like a CP500 in that regard.

This was likely a model made specifically by SpinFit for the Rosewill. Why is unknown, because the Rosewill EX500 is obscure and unknown so they couldn’t have sold enough volume to justify the tooling of a brand new custom eartip mold.

It could be a yet-to-be-released SpinFit model. Or maybe part of a wholesale/ODM only line of tips, vs the SpinFit retail tips we as normal consumers are used to seeing. Or they could even be a failed prototype that SpinFit was looking to get rid of cheap, and Rosewill took advantage of the opportunity.

Either way, it is interesting to own a few pair of these ultra-rare eartips.


----------



## illumidata

HungryPanda said:


> I have A6 mini and V90, the LZ A6mini is leaps above





Viajero said:


> I agree. And I really like the V90, so that's saying a lot.



These are irresistible recommendations, and there are plenty of other people waxing lyrical about them as well (and I have big ears so no worries on the size front). Thank you .

My current go-to off the back of all the glowing write ups here are KZ ZSX, which have been a complete revelation, beautifully balanced and musical presentation once I found the right tips to extend the sub bass (Tennmak Whirlwinds worked for me (over Spiral Dots), which are very like Azla Sednas for bass extension, but don’t boost mids and have a much shorter bore). Medium sized but crystal clear soundstage, decent isolation and they fit like a dream. Very nice.

Obligatory pic:


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> LZ A6 mini vs Tinhifi T4?


Man, I love both of those earphones a lot. The A6 Mini and TIN T4 have both become some of my most used daily drivers.

The A6 Mini has more bass than the T4, but it's still not dominating the rest of the ranges. It doesn't bleed into the mids. It's part of a fun but balanced mild V signature I'd say. Both earphones have fast, responsive bass. Very high quality bass. But I would say the A6 Mini's bass is still more responsive and shows better detail, layering and texture.

The mids are excellent on both, but I feel that they are a little thinner on the A6 Mini. Due to the overall more neutral tuning of the T4 the mids are a bit more forward in the presentation and I feel they have a little more body. Again, both have excellent mids compared to a number of other IEMs I've tried, I'm just pointing out the differences that I hear.

In terms of highs there's no doubt that the A6 Mini shows more speed and definition. The A6 Mini, and especially the flagship A6, have the most ultra detailed highs I've ever heard in an IEM. That said, the TIN T4 still has very clear, detailed and sparkly highs. The best of any of the single dynamic driver IEMs I have.

Overall, the A6 Mini does show better separation, imaging, layering, resolution and dynamics, but the T4 still has very good performance in these areas. To me the T4 manages to strike a very pleasing balance with its great tonality, timbre, coherency and general technical performance. If I could only choose one and they are available for around the same price I would have to pick the A6 Mini, but that's a surprisingly hard decision for me because I really love the T4 too. I'm honestly super happy with both of them.


----------



## DynamicEars

Viajero said:


> Man, I love both of those earphones a lot. The A6 Mini and TIN T4 have both become some of my most used daily drivers.
> 
> The A6 Mini has more bass than the T4, but it's still not dominating the rest of the ranges. It doesn't bleed into the mids. It's part of a fun but balanced mild V signature I'd say. Both earphones have fast, responsive bass. Very high quality bass. But I would say the A6 Mini's bass is still more responsive and shows better detail, layering and texture.
> 
> ...



Thanks for detailed comparison. Looked on their graph seems like they are matched well with your description. By saying that a6 mini have thinner mids, do they actually thin sounded in mids? I dont like thin mids characteristic. Bass area i have no doubt since alot of reviews saying that A6 have great bass with very good texuture and agility. I was on fence to buy T4 but recent A6 mini buys from our friends made me think twice.


----------



## HungryPanda

The A6mini does have 3 different nozzle filters. One raises the mids by 3 Db and one lowers the mids by 3 Db, third is just flat


----------



## Viajero

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for detailed comparison. Looked on their graph seems like they are matched well with your description. *By saying that a6 mini have thinner mids, do they actually thin sounded in mids? *I dont like thin mids characteristic. Bass area i have no doubt since alot of reviews saying that A6 have great bass with very good texuture and agility. I was on fence to buy T4 but recent A6 mini buys from our friends made me think twice.


No, I don't think so. They still have good body and presence. It's just that my impression is that the T4 is a bit better in that way. I'm going off memory, though, because I haven't actually compared them one immediately after the other.


----------



## harry501501

I'm liking the V90 with the cable from the BQEYZ... seems to smoothen out the highs a little.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Aside from how the Toneking Nine Tail has 9 possible combinations for sound sigs, how do it and the LZ A6 Mini compare in sound quality in general? Specifically, when their respective "neutral" filters are attached, which one deviates more from a flat sound sig?


----------



## scorpion70

Larrabeez said:


> Just received mine today. Overall quite satisfied with sound and the stock cable.


How does it sound compare to TRN v90?


----------



## Larrabeez

scorpion70 said:


> How does it sound compare to TRN v90?



I dont have TRN v90 to compare. after few hours listening i can say the treble is to high for me. overall, I'm still prefer ZS10P over EA3.


----------



## yorosello

Hope my unit is here so I can give second opinion. But unfortunately, no news at all.. Still just departed from singapore...


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> I dont have TRN v90 to compare. after few hours listening i can say the treble is to high for me. overall, I'm still prefer ZS10P over EA3.


Btw, did you use the stock tips on it?


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> Btw, did you use the stock tips on it?



currently using stock tips on it. any recommendations tips to reducing the high a bit?


----------



## yorosello

Larrabeez said:


> currently using stock tips on it. any recommendations tips to reducing the high a bit?


Something like sony hybrid or spinfits or any narrow bore tip may help reducing the treble


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 21, 2019)

Viajero said:


> Man, I love both of those earphones a lot. The A6 Mini and TIN T4 have both become some of my most used daily drivers.
> 
> The A6 Mini has more bass than the T4, but it's still not dominating the rest of the ranges. It doesn't bleed into the mids. It's part of a fun but balanced mild V signature I'd say. Both earphones have fast, responsive bass. Very high quality bass. But I would say the A6 Mini's bass is still more responsive and shows better detail, layering and texture.
> 
> ...





Viajero said:


> No, I don't think so. They still have good body and presence. It's just that my impression is that the T4 is a bit better in that way. I'm going off memory, though, because I haven't actually compared them one immediately after the other.




*LZ A6 Mini BOUGHT! *please help me to explain to my wife. All the blame is yours, together with @peter123 and @BadReligionPunk  and others


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> *LZ A6 Mini BOUGHT! *please help me to explain to my wife. All the blame is yours, together with @peter123 and @BadReligionPunk  and others



Haha the next logical step would be to get the LZ A6 (non mini) after this. Would be interested to hear your impressions on the Mini, especially on timbre! And maybe comparisons with FOTM stuff like ZSX, TRN V90, **** Pro and TRN BA5.

About the explanation to wife, just get rid of some IEMs that are not used often and that'll smooth things over till the next hypetrain arrives. After 11/11 and BF I had to sell away 3 IEMs to appease my wife before I was allowed to reenter the CHIFI rabbit hole.


----------



## scorpion70 (Dec 21, 2019)

I can't make a decision to buy an iem!  had zsn pro, zs10 pro & trn v90. zsn pro and zs10 pro were sharp and sibilant for me. v90 mids and vocals were recessed but i loved its bass!
i was interested to order EA3 but Larrabeez said treble is to high! 
any other suggestions around 50$ ?? i'm so confused!


----------



## FastAndClean

scorpion70 said:


> I can't make a decision to buy an iem!  had zsn pro, zs10 pro & trn v90. zsn pro and zs10 pro were sharp and sibilant for me. v90 mids and vocals were recessed but i loved its bass!
> i was interested to order EA3 but Larrabeez said treble is to high!
> any other suggestions around 50$ ?? i'm so confused!


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4c7b4c4dVfpxUO


----------



## yorosello

scorpion70 said:


> I can't make a decision to buy an iem!  had zsn pro, zs10 pro & trn v90. zsn pro and zs10 pro were sharp and sibilant for me. v90 mids and vocals were recessed but i loved its bass!
> i was interested to order EA3 but Larrabeez said treble is to high!
> any other suggestions around 50$ ?? i'm so confused!


TFZ T2


----------



## yorosello

Ah now I want LZ 06 mini for myself as well. But I have 2 IEM on the way after selling one of my unused iem...


----------



## Larrabeez

yorosello said:


> Something like sony hybrid or spinfits or any narrow bore tip may help reducing the treble



thanks for that suggestion. will look into it.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Haha the next logical step would be to get the LZ A6 (non mini) after this. Would be interested to hear your impressions on the Mini, especially on timbre! And maybe comparisons with FOTM stuff like ZSX, TRN V90, **** Pro and TRN BA5.
> 
> About the explanation to wife, just get rid of some IEMs that are not used often and that'll smooth things over till the next hypetrain arrives. After 11/11 and BF I had to sell away 3 IEMs to appease my wife before I was allowed to reenter the CHIFI rabbit hole.



yeah, I initially was aiming for big bro A6 but some said trebles are too bright, but I have faith that they have 1 of the best bass if they same level or better compared to ikko's. And the full A6 isn't cheap, so the A6 mini have this good discounted price currently, and similar to big A6, If i like the mini version so much, I will save money to get the big bro, but also I have ISN H40 in mind too, I ditch my interest for Shuoer Tape due bad QC and 3 khz peak and I think A6 mini have similar bass or maybe better  since they are using the same driver with big A6, its a 10mm DLC driver, similar with those moondrops, no 3, T4 but they have 1 more piezo on top.

Sure i will write my impressions later on, by next year I believe, counting a month from now, but I think the LZ A6mini will be on NX7 pro and Spring 1 class, but i will try to compare with that great budget IEMs.

About wife, she doesn't really care about selling IEMs, but really concerning about buying IEMs. Hows that!



scorpion70 said:


> I can't make a decision to buy an iem!  had zsn pro, zs10 pro & trn v90. zsn pro and zs10 pro were sharp and sibilant for me. v90 mids and vocals were recessed but i loved its bass!
> i was interested to order EA3 but Larrabeez said treble is to high!
> any other suggestions around 50$ ?? i'm so confused!



want v90 bass but want forwarded mids, relaxed treble than ZSN pro and ZS10 pro? Get the BLON BL-03 for $28, but remember their separation not as great as ZS10 Pro or V90. But the sound signature will suit you if you can get good fit.



yorosello said:


> Ah now I want LZ 06 mini for myself as well. But I have 2 IEM on the way after selling one of my unused iem...


just buy think later buddy


----------



## scorpion70

yorosello said:


> TFZ T2


Does it have driver flex issue?


----------



## scorpion70

DynamicEars said:


> want v90 bass but want forwarded mids, relaxed treble than ZSN pro and ZS10 pro? Get the BLON BL-03 for $28, but remember their separation not as great as ZS10 Pro or V90. But the sound signature will suit you if you can get good fit.



Should i buy any other cable with blon?
Which eartips do you recommend for it?


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> just buy think later buddy


Yeah, if I do that & my mom finds out, I'll be under 24h watch of my wallet later


----------



## yorosello

scorpion70 said:


> Does it have driver flex issue?


A bit, only when you press it hard enough


----------



## DynamicEars

scorpion70 said:


> Should i buy any other cable with blon?
> Which eartips do you recommend for it?



You can try with original cable first, but silver plated cable and wide bore tips made their bass tighter and less bloated. 
I recommend azla sedna orginal for them as they have slightly longer nozzle to pair with BL03 short nozzle and wide bore also help for reducing midbass.


----------



## TimeSnow

scorpion70 said:


> Should i buy any other cable with blon?
> Which eartips do you recommend for it?


Yes. Fit is tricky with the Blons for loads of folks with the stock cable. They're also pretty tip sensitive... Which means the more tips you try the better imo. I also use AZLA Sedna earfits. 

They also need to burn in... I didn't believe in that until I had them... Burn in.... Now I do.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> *LZ A6 Mini BOUGHT! *please help me to explain to my wife. All the blame is yours, together with @peter123 and @BadReligionPunk  and others



The thing is phenomenal. The technicals are jaw dropping. Timbre is very good. Very balanced sound sig with the black filter. Bass digs very deep but stays in its lane. I personally am satisfied and don't think I could handle a better sounding IEM. Like maybe my brain couldn't handle it.  And all this on the stock SE cable! My 4.4 balanced LZ upgrade cable is still on the slow boat from China. Hopefully it will be here this week and I can see if anything is improved from the balanced out of my Fiio M11.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@DynamicEars Just tell your wife that iems are like clothes/bags for you


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Or you can just stand up tall, cross your arms and straight up tell her to stop worrying about how you spend your hard earned money. That usually goes very well :laugh:


----------



## peter123

DynamicEars said:


> *LZ A6 Mini BOUGHT! *please help me to explain to my wife. All the blame is yours, together with @peter123 and @BadReligionPunk  and others



I explain it to yours if you do the same to mine  She hates headphones and IEM's, I wonder why.....


----------



## scorpion70

Guys, is there any difference in sound signiture between blon03 colors? I heard that somewhere!


----------



## peter123 (Dec 21, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> yeah, I initially was aiming for big bro A6 but some said trebles are too bright, but I have faith that they have 1 of the best bass if they same level or better compared to ikko's. And the full A6 isn't cheap, so the A6 mini have this good discounted price currently, and similar to big A6, If i like the mini version so much, I will save money to get the big bro



That's actually a good strategy imo. If you can live with the treble on the mini there's at least 2-3 filters on the A6 that will give you even smoother treble on them. Also the several A6 filters are great with the mini, win win


----------



## TimeSnow

scorpion70 said:


> Guys, is there any difference in sound signiture between blon03 colors? I heard that somewhere!


No


----------



## mbwilson111

scorpion70 said:


> Guys, is there any difference in sound signiture between blon03 colors? I heard that somewhere!


No difference.  Buy the one you like the look of.


----------



## Vapour Trail (Dec 21, 2019)

scorpion70 said:


> Should i buy any other cable with blon?
> Which eartips do you recommend for it?


Here’s what I would say based on my experience with the Blon 03... I had to prioritize what I could get to _work_ over what might optimize sound. For tips, for example, it took weeks of trying to get something that would seal properly and stay in my ears. And I needed a new cable, not necessarily because of sound, but because the original cable feels so terrible, and the material increases the issues with the way the iems sit in my ears.

So, after all that I have some Comply foams (the only IEM where I currently use these), and some Tripowin cable that I had to carve out plastic from the receiving ends of in order to get the Blons to insert properly. That said, after all that, they sound great.


----------



## voja

Vapour Trail said:


> Here’s what I would say based on my experience with the Blon 03... I had to prioritize what I could get to _work_ over what might optimize sound. For tips, for example, it took weeks of trying to get something that would seal properly and stay in my ears. And I needed a new cable, not necessarily because of sound, but because the original cable feels so terrible, and the material increases the issues with the way the iems sit in my ears.
> 
> So, after all that I have some Comply foams (the only IEM where I currently use these), and some Tripowin cable that I had to carve out plastic from the receiving ends of in order to get the Blons to insert properly. That said, after all that, they sound great.


This is the main reason why I avoid recommending them.. they can be outstanding, but getting to that level takes a lot of time and patience. It's not one of those IEM's which are just great from the box, for these you actually have to invest both time and money to see what works for you, I think it's an easy buy for somebody who has a lot of tips, cables and IEM's in general. Otherwise, for somebody who is just trying to make a simple purchase and use their IEM's out of the box, he BL03's are not recommended. It just seems like a lot of work and struggle.


----------



## Vapour Trail

voja said:


> This is the main reason why I avoid recommending them.. they can be outstanding, but getting to that level takes a lot of time and patience. It's not one of those IEM's which are just great from the box, for these you actually have to invest both time and money to see what works for you, I think it's an easy buy for somebody who has a lot of tips, cables and IEM's in general. Otherwise, for somebody who is just trying to make a simple purchase and use their IEM's out of the box, he BL03's are not recommended. It just seems like a lot of work and struggle.


Yeah, I was close to giving up.


----------



## baskingshark

TimeSnow said:


> Yes. Fit is tricky with the Blons for loads of folks with the stock cable. They're also pretty tip sensitive... Which means the more tips you try the better imo. I also use AZLA Sedna earfits.
> 
> They also need to burn in... I didn't believe in that until I had them... Burn in.... Now I do.



Well on the BLON box, they said in CAPS: "LETMUSICBURN" without spacing. Pretty self explanatory hahaha. I'm a believer in DD burn in, but I personally thought the BLON didn't change much in sound from OOTB (to now, around 100 - 200 hours of usage).



Vapour Trail said:


> Yeah, I was close to giving up.



The BLON box also mentions "NEVERGIVEUP", another piece of sagely advise from the BLON manufacturers. So don't give up trying different eartips +/- cables and you'll eventually get the magical sound everyone is hyping to the moon about.

But on a serious note, the stock tips +/- cables are quite poor fitting, and yeah I would agree it is not the best recommendation for layman consumers who dunno about tiprolling or have spare tips/cables on hand.


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Well on the BLON box, they said in CAPS: "LETMUSICBURN" without spacing. Pretty self explanatory hahaha. I'm a believer in DD burn in, but I personally thought the BLON didn't change much in sound from OOTB (to now, around 100 - 200 hours of usage).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahah,  exactly. But the packaging, I'll never understand how you produce a final product with this badly spelt words... I truly wonder about the making process of some chi-fi products. I think FAAEAL Hibiscus has to have the most interesting box so far, like seriously, it's a pretty nice treat


----------



## TimeSnow

voja said:


> Hahahahah,  exactly. But the packaging, I'll never understand how you produce a final product with this badly spelt words... I truly wonder about the making process of some chi-fi products. I think FAAEAL Hibiscus has to have the most interesting box so far, like seriously, it's a pretty nice treat



The thing is, I know a bit of Chinese (Cantonese), Japanese and French. If I was aiming at selling things with Chinese (or Japanese or French) to an English language market, I'd only care so much how good the translation was, because no one could really read it any better than me. 

And in fact the West is covered in people with Chinese language tattoos which don't mean anything like what the owners think they mean. 

They know none of their friends are Chinese and they don't know Chinese so it's just a cool looking picture with a meaning they project on too.

Blon is exactly the same.


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> Hahahahah,  exactly. But the packaging, I'll never understand how you produce a final product with this badly spelt words... I truly wonder about the making process of some chi-fi products. I think FAAEAL Hibiscus has to have the most interesting box so far, like seriously, it's a pretty nice treat



Personally I don't give two hoots about packaging and to an extent, accessories. I rather have a good IEM with lousy packaging any day, than stellar accessories/nice packaging but lousy IEM.

The CHIFI companies do need to cut corners somewhere to save money as they are already charging very low prices for some of their gear. They don't seem to have as much labour costs, licensing costs, R&D, marketing costs as their western counterparts, but they still need to profit at the end of the day, as per all businesses. So the best place to cut costs is at the packaging/accesories level, though these CHIFI companies don't realize giving poorly fitting stock tips is gonna make layconsumers who don't know how to tiproll think their product is lousy OOTB.


----------



## dharmasteve

TimeSnow said:


> The thing is, I know a bit of Chinese (Cantonese), Japanese and French. If I was aiming at selling things with Chinese (or Japanese or French) to an English language market, I'd only care so much how good the translation was, because no one could really read it any better than me.
> 
> And in fact the West is covered in people with Chinese language tattoos which don't mean anything like what the owners think they mean.
> 
> ...



Very Buddhist wisdom. All is projection.


----------



## SoundChoice

baskingshark said:


> Haha the next logical step would be to get the LZ A6 (non mini) after this. Would be interested to hear your impressions on the Mini, especially on timbre! And maybe comparisons with FOTM stuff like ZSX, TRN V90, **** Pro and TRN BA5.
> 
> About the explanation to wife, just get rid of some IEMs that are not used often and that'll smooth things over till the next hypetrain arrives. After 11/11 and BF I had to sell away 3 IEMs to appease my wife before I was allowed to reenter the CHIFI rabbit hole.



It's true. After a little mini purchase, @DynamicEars will have more explaining to his wife if he doesn't now get the full-blown A6.


----------



## SoundChoice (Dec 21, 2019)

scorpion70 said:


> Guys, is there any difference in sound signiture between blon03 colors? I heard that somewhere!



lol, i literally answered this two days ago with a lesson how to use the search box i heard it was impossible to research it


----------



## scorpion70

voja said:


> for somebody who is just trying to make a simple purchase and use their IEM's out of the box


Which iem do you prefer for this with blon sound signiture?


----------



## Viajero

scorpion70 said:


> Which iem do you prefer for this with blon sound signiture?


For me personally the TIN T4 kind of satisfies a similar niche as the BLON BL-03. It has similarly excellent timbre and musicality, but I actually like its tonality better. And in most technical terms it's also performing on a higher level. I like the BLON, but on a lot of the music I listen to it often sounds a little congested, muddy, blurry...i.e. a little lacking in definition and separation. The T4 to my ears has the things I like about the BL-03, but with better clarity, detail, separation, speed, etc. Of course, it does cost quite a bit more. For me, though, it was well worth it. The T4 has a sort of magical musicality and ability to draw out emotions in me.


----------



## baskingshark

Viajero said:


> For me personally the TIN T4 kind of satisfies a similar niche as the BLON BL-03. It has similarly excellent timbre and musicality, but I actually like its tonality better. And in most technical terms it's also performing on a higher level. I like the BLON, but on a lot of the music I listen to it often sounds a little congested, muddy, blurry...i.e. a little lacking in definition and separation. The T4 to my ears has the things I like about the BL-03, but with better clarity, detail, separation, speed, etc. Of course, it does cost quite a bit more. For me, though, it was well worth it. The T4 has a sort of magical musicality and ability to draw out emotions in me.



How's the bass on the T4 in terms of quantity and quality and extension? I thought the T4's FR looked quite good except it was a bit basslite for my tastes, hence I gave it a miss. But I've no doubt Tin audio has quite good tuning, especially for those that like a neutralish tuning. Up to now the T2 is still generally regarded as the "gold standard" in the sub $50 USD range for a neutralish CHIFI, the T4 looks a bit more bassy than it.


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Personally I don't give two hoots about packaging and to an extent, accessories. I rather have a good IEM with lousy packaging any day, than stellar accessories/nice packaging but lousy IEM.
> 
> The CHIFI companies do need to cut corners somewhere to save money as they are already charging very low prices for some of their gear. They don't seem to have as much labour costs, licensing costs, R&D, marketing costs as their western counterparts, but they still need to profit at the end of the day, as per all businesses. So the best place to cut costs is at the packaging/accessories level, though these CHIFI companies don't realize giving poorly fitting stock tips is gonna make layconsumers who don't know how to tiproll think their product is lousy OOTB.


Agreed, at the end of the day we are all just going to put away, or even throw away the packaging. A good product is way more important than accessories and packaging. Jade Audio did seem to put more money in their packaging and accessories than usual chi-fi company does.. however the EA3 doesn't seem to be shining as much as some thought it would. I mean the carrying bag is cool and all, but seriously, you can but a carrying bag for earphones on AE for less than a dollar. 



TimeSnow said:


> And in fact the West is covered in people with Chinese language tattoos which don't mean anything like what the owners think they mean.
> 
> They know none of their friends are Chinese and they don't know Chinese so it's just a cool looking picture with a meaning they project on too.


I find this situation with Chinese tattoos funny. It's almost like the Chinese people are saying "screw you, you are only getting the tattoo because of its looks, and because of this they don't deserve to get the correct meaning". I mean it's not like it's not true, people just get them so it looks cool and so people ask them what it means.. but at the end of the day, most of these tattoo shops which give these Chinese tattoos are not even Chinese themselves..


----------



## voja

scorpion70 said:


> Which iem do you prefer for this with blon sound signiture?


I will try my best to help you. I don't own any IEM's as of now, I am just a person who did their research. I cannot tell you which IEM has the blon sound singature, but I do see this IEM being a better alternative to the BL03: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4c7b4c4dVfpxUO

Other than that, the TRN V90 is well respected. I mean you can see that the V90, CCA C12/C16, KZ SZX are always recommended. Maybe you want to hear from somebody who has more experience irl.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 22, 2019)

Looking back at the Fiio's FH1 reviews, which was the predecessor of the Jade Audio EA3. Most of the reviewers say it was a bass-heavy IEM but some comments on their official thread say it was sibilance prone IEM which is weird.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 22, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Looking back at the fiio FH1 which was the predecessor of the Jade Audio EA3. Most reviews say it was a bass-heavy IEM but some comments on their official thread say it was sibilance prone IEM which is weird.


I have FH1, I bought it in my "pre ChiFi" wink period largely based on the looks - "an eye in a ear" 

FH1 has an emphasized (if not bloated) bass. Then Knowles BA of FH1 does quite respectful job in smoothness and reaching reasonable highs.

The "sibilance talk" likely came from bass- oriented people moving from from bass-heavy DDs and who did not experience BAs before and started to feel the treble 

For me the crossover in FH1 became its weakest point, in some string quartets it became very obvious.

Also, in my limited judgement, ZSN and ZSN pro are very much in the same league as FH1, and I personally prefer the signature, look and feel of CCA CA4 to DH1 (my preferred simple hybrid).

With EA3, Fiio is definitely moving in the right direction: more realistic price, 2-pin instead of MMCX (I personally will not buy any MMCX after experiencing how 2 pin is superior in every way. I strongly feel there is no excuse to use MMCX these days).


----------



## yorosello (Dec 22, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> I have FH1, I bought it in my "pre ChiFi" wink period largely based on the looks - "an eye in a ear"
> 
> FH1 has an emphasized (if not bloated) bass. Then Knowles BA of FH1 does quite respectful job in smoothness and reaching reasonable highs.
> 
> ...


Well, I hope EA3's treble is not going to be as hot as the ZSN Pro or I'm going to regret myself getting two pair of this.

Edit: I saw on youtube that BGGR is loving the FH1 by giving a green tick on his video


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> I have FH1, I bought it in my "pre ChiFi" wink period largely based on the looks - "an eye in a ear"
> 
> FH1 has an emphasized (if not bloated) bass. Then Knowles BA of FH1 does quite respectful job in smoothness and reaching reasonable highs.
> 
> ...



Agree 2 pin is sturdier and more hardy than an MMCX, though I have seen my colleague snap off a 2 pin cable inside the IEM housing before. But I suppose if you don't keep disconnecting and connecting cables frequently from your MMCX IEMs, and just leave the cable be, their lifespan shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> Agree 2 pin is sturdier and more hardy than an MMCX, though I have seen my colleague snap off a 2 pin cable inside the IEM housing before. But I suppose if you don't keep disconnecting and connecting cables frequently from your MMCX IEMs, and just leave the cable be, their lifespan shouldn't be an issue.


One can smash any type of connectors, even military-grade.

I never had any functional problems with two-pins in more than twenty IEMs.

Insertion/detachment of MMCX is always a pain - feels like two states: too tight or two loose...

For the low voltages and currents of IEMs, there is no point at all, in my opinion, in using MMCX, which has it origin, I believe, in shielded cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

The only advantage I see with MMCX is that there is only one standard of MMCX, so all MMCX cables works. Meanwhile 2 pins have either 0.75 or 0.78mm sizes and then there is like 4 different types of 2 pins.


----------



## PhonoPhi

yorosello said:


> Well, I hope EA3's treble is not going to be as hot as the ZSN Pro or I'm going to regret myself getting two pair of this.
> 
> Edit: I saw on youtube that BGGR is loving the FH1 by giving a green tick on his video


They extended the treble in EA3 compared to FH1, judging by the frequency response graphs. Hopefully real life is better than the graphs 

I learned to judge different reviews cautiously....


----------



## yorosello

PhonoPhi said:


> One can smash any type of connectors, even military-grade.
> 
> I never had any functional problems with two-pins in more than twenty IEMs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it"s kinda lazy sometimes for me to change MMCX cable compared to two pins. It took so much more effort just to unplug it.

The thing is when I use an adapter on it & remove the adapter from my mmcx cable, the port become very loose when I connect it to my iem. The cable can easily turn (wouldn't stay put like it used to be)


----------



## yorosello

PhonoPhi said:


> They extended the treble in EA3 compared to FH1, judging by the frequency response graphs. Hopefully real life is better than the graphs
> 
> I learned to judge different reviews cautiously....


Hope so, I disliked the zsn pro because of the harsh treble & sibilance & need to eq it to lessen them


----------



## yorosello

Btw, I would like to get A6 mini as well & could get it with $67.50 on AE by stacking coupons. Would that be a good price?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> The only advantage I see with MMCX is that there is only one standard of MMCX, so all MMCX cables works. Meanwhile 2 pins have either 0.75 or 0.78mm sizes and then there is like 4 different types of 2 pins.


Ideally, then there are several special MMCX and also some MMCX do not fit easily due to manufacturing tolerances.
For 2-pins the desire to have unique connectors and sell more cables is the same I guess...

I wish "paragraph B" would become the universal standard.


----------



## PhonoPhi

yorosello said:


> Hope so, I disliked the zsn pro because of the harsh treble & sibilance & need to eq it to lessen them


I agree ZSN pro is a bit hot, for me it is fun hot tuning


----------



## yorosello

PhonoPhi said:


> I agree ZSN pro is a bit hot, for me it is fun hot tuning


I can agree about fun hot tuning. Other aspects of the zsn pro is pretty decent except the hot treble


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> I can agree about fun hot tuning. Other aspects of the zsn pro is pretty decent except the hot treble



The foam mod should resolve the treble issues for you. You only need to do it to the BA driver.

It costs nothing to perform (maybe $0.01), it’s so easy to do, and it’s completely reversible.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1167#post-13480650


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> The foam mod should resolve the treble issues for you. You only need to do it to the BA driver.
> 
> It costs nothing to perform (maybe $0.01), it’s so easy to do, and it’s completely reversible.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1167#post-13480650


But I have sold off my ZSN Pro to my colleague tho


----------



## Slater

yorosello said:


> But I have sold off my ZSN Pro to my colleague tho



Just keep it in mind for any future earphone you have a similar problem with. It works for any earphone with BA drivers in the nozzle.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> Just keep it in mind for any future earphone you have a similar problem with. It works for any earphone with BA drivers in the nozzle.


Will do, thanks for the tips man


----------



## Larrabeez

Slater said:


> Just keep it in mind for any future earphone you have a similar problem with. It works for any earphone with BA drivers in the nozzle.



I tried put i little foam inside the tips of EA3 and it help to tame the high a bit. haha


----------



## Sunstealer

baskingshark said:


> Agree 2 pin is sturdier and more hardy than an MMCX, though I have seen my colleague snap off a 2 pin cable inside the IEM housing before. But I suppose if you don't keep disconnecting and connecting cables frequently from your MMCX IEMs, and just leave the cable be, their lifespan shouldn't be an issue.



Slightly off topic but MMCX is the main reason I won't buy a pair of Solaris.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 22, 2019)

Fun fact: shipping with SingPost to my country gonna take 24-42 days, which gonna take up to one & a half month. Very nice....

But maybe it's still better than the online store where I had purchased my stuff since this september & till now still haven't shipped to me at all  & can't ask them to refund because of their policy "passion is the key"/their slow shipping


----------



## FastAndClean

dealing with mmcx connectors for me is easy, chose one cable to your liking (new), put it there and dont change it if possible


----------



## Sunstealer

FastAndClean said:


> dealing with mmcx connectors for me is easy, chose one cable to your liking (new), put it there and dont change it if possible



I like to cable roll so durability is vital. I could ask Campfire owners if they have had many problems.


----------



## PhonoPhi

yorosello said:


> I can agree about fun hot tuning. Other aspects of the zsn pro is pretty decent except the hot treble





FastAndClean said:


> dealing with mmcx connectors for me is easy, chose one cable to your liking (new), put it there and dont change it if possible


Limited painful replacement is synonymous with MMCX indeed!

Since discovering that different colours of cables may psychoacoustically give all the sound palette - I need readily interchangeable connectors, like 2 pins.


----------



## baskingshark

Sunstealer said:


> Slightly off topic but MMCX is the main reason I won't buy a pair of Solaris.





PhonoPhi said:


> One can smash any type of connectors, even military-grade.
> 
> I never had any functional problems with two-pins in more than twenty IEMs.
> 
> ...



I dunno if this will help, but I've seen some people buy a MMCX to 2 pin adapter, something like this:






There are smaller ones than these, and they're all available on AE and most online shops. Whether it will degrade the audio signal and make the fitting weird/unasthetically pleasing is another story though. Never tried one, so maybe anyone can advise?

I guess these are similar devices to "socket savers" that are used in amps and other stuff to prevent wear and tear of the socket. It might be worth a punt IMO for expensive TOTL IEMs. I'm not a fan of MMCX connectors too, but it's pity that you guys give a miss to some good sounding IEMs just because it has an MMCX connector.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 22, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I dunno if this will help, but I've seen some people buy a MMCX to 2 pin adapter, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used this adapter on my mmcx cable but one of them had caused the socket very loose, aka it had widened the cable's socket. Also, they are very hard to remove because they are very tiny.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> I dunno if this will help, but I've seen some people buy a MMCX to 2 pin adapter, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> There are smaller ones than these, and they're all available on AE and most online shops. Whether it will degrade the audio signal and make the fitting weird/unasthetically pleasing is another story though. Never tried one, so maybe anyone can advise?



Yup, I have one for converting mmcx into QDC/Paragraph C:


----------



## voja

Weirdly enough I thought I was missing something out with the MMCX cables, the main reason being that I heard some people being amazed that it was featured at a certain price point. I myself tried to stay away from it, the free rotation which I heard was a problem to some, was not something which I would tolerate at all. In all views the two pin is more attractive, especially the good ones where they are recessed in a housing, and thus preventing possible damage. 
It's good to hear that actually a majority is attracted to the two pin, and prefer it over a MMCX cable.


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> Weirdly enough I thought I was missing something out with the MMCX cables, the main reason being that I heard some people being amazed that it was featured at a certain price point. I myself tried to stay away from it, the free rotation which I heard was a problem to some, was not something which I would tolerate at all. In all views the two pin is more attractive, especially the good ones where they are recessed in a housing, and thus preventing possible damage.
> It's good to hear that actually a majority is attracted to the two pin, and prefer it over a MMCX cable.


free rotating is good sometimes since you can adjust how the cable hook on your ear, but if they keep rotating, it does become annoying as heck


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> free rotating is good sometimes since you can adjust how the cable hook on your ear, but if they keep rotating, it does become annoying as heck


True, thinking about it, when I was using earphones, the main issue was that each time that I'd take my phone out of my pocket and put it back, the cable would twist.. with MMCX this wouldn't be the case as you could just rotate it and untwist it. Never though about it like this, but people complain about it making a noise when rotating.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I like MMCX. The rotation helps with fit and its just an easy standard. I have never had a single MMCX cable fail either. Have had 3 dual pin cables break. I also hate the numerous different versions of dual pin connectors. Innies, Outies, QDC, TFZ .78 .75 ect. 

Btw I had one MMCX connector that was loose and always cut out with certain movements. I rectified the situation by using a very small standard screwdriver and just splaying the middle pole a tiny bit. Rectified the problem and is still perfect to this day.


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> True, thinking about it, when I was using earphones, the main issue was that each time that I'd take my phone out of my pocket and put it back, the cable would twist.. with MMCX this wouldn't be the case as you could just rotate it and untwist it. Never thought about it like this, but people complain about it making a noise when rotating.


I never heard any noise when rotating the cable tho (with my Pai Audio DR2). Maybe some IEM does make noise


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> free rotating is good sometimes since you can adjust how the cable hook on your ear, but if they keep rotating, it does become annoying as heck


----------



## yorosello

BadReligionPunk said:


> I like MMCX. The rotation helps with fit and its just an easy standard. I have never had a single MMCX cable fail either. Have had 3 dual pin cables break. I also hate the numerous different versions of dual pin connectors. Innies, Outies, QDC, TFZ .78 .75 ect.
> 
> Btw I had one MMCX connector that was loose and always cut out with certain movements. I rectified the situation by using a very small standard screwdriver and just splaying the middle pole a tiny bit. Rectified the problem and is still perfect to this day.


how to fix loose the connector? my socket is very loose after I use the mmcx to 2 pin adaptor at it


----------



## BadReligionPunk

yorosello said:


> how to fix loose the connector? my socket is very loose after I use the mmcx to 2 pin adaptor at it



Well in my case it was just not making contact with the center pin inside the IEM. If you look it should be a very small pole with a gap in the middle of it. Using a very tiny standard screwdriver I was able to stick it in between the gaps and just barely splay both sides of  the pole outwards. That helped give it a tight fit and solved the cut out problem and the super loose spinning issue.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I just receive my JADE AUDIO EA3.

If its a knowles in there, its a bright one.

V (or kinda W) shape sound. Sub bass is little boomy. Vocal are clear but bright with rare sibilance. Soundstage is kinda huge. Mid range is on the thin transparent side, not very textured or fully revealing. Treble is quite emphased, perhaps it will be too agressive for some, but it deliver plenty of micro details and have nice sparkle-brilliance. I like how acoustic guitar sound but some percussion can be harsh too....will burn them in more and share more impressions.
Construction is okay-ish. Choice of housing plastic is rather cheap IMO Cable look nice (for the price).


----------



## darmanastartes

My EA3 tracking information still hasn't updated :/


----------



## yorosello

eyy...another EA3 has arrived... where the heck is mine?


----------



## yorosello

darmanastartes said:


> My EA3 tracking information still hasn't updated :/


the shipping service they use is really slow if I must say. They ask me to wait for 5-10 days for the tracking to get updated


----------



## Tonymac136

Ali sellers all seem to be on a go slow of late.


----------



## Sunstealer

baskingshark said:


> I dunno if this will help, but I've seen some people buy a MMCX to 2 pin adapter, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link? I only get the small ones without any cable.

I have the small 2pin-MMCX convertors for testing IEMs but they are a little too long for straight recessed 2pin long term. They are Ok for right angle connectors, though.


----------



## Tonymac136

voja said:


> I will try my best to help you. I don't own any IEM's as of now, I am just a person who did their research. I cannot tell you which IEM has the blon sound singature, but I do see this IEM being a better alternative to the BL03: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4c7b4c4dVfpxUO
> 
> Other than that, the TRN V90 is well respected. I mean you can see that the V90, CCA C12/C16, KZ SZX are always recommended. Maybe you want to hear from somebody who has more experience irl.



I don't have the Urbanfun or the ZSX. Based on the ones I do have (V90, C12 and BL03), my recommendation is that if you can afford two of the three get the 03 and C12 as they are more different sounding. If you want one IEM to do the lot, the V90 has most of the bass performance of the 03 with most of the detail of the C12. Honestly all three of these IEMs are excellent (and I know there are others at the same money that are in the same ballpark) and none will disappoint. The V90 is second best of the three in pretty much any situation, which makes it in my book the best all rounder and the answer to the question "which is the best sub £30 IEM money can buy?"


----------



## harry501501

Can someone tell me how much bigger the A6 Mini is over the V90? Noticed they look similar from pics.


----------



## HungryPanda (Dec 22, 2019)

@harry501501      LZ A6 mini on left  BQEYZ V90 on right


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> How's the bass on the T4 in terms of quantity and quality and extension? I thought the T4's FR looked quite good except it was a bit basslite for my tastes, hence I gave it a miss. But I've no doubt Tin audio has quite good tuning, especially for those that like a neutralish tuning. Up to now the T2 is still generally regarded as the "gold standard" in the sub $50 USD range for a neutralish CHIFI, the T4 looks a bit more bassy than it.


Yeah, I think bass heads will probably find it to be bass-lite. The extension is good, though, and the quality, for my tastes, is great. Very fast and tight bass, but with just enough decay to give it body and umph and not sound too dry. For me the quantity is sufficient even for EDM. I didn't feel that way about the T2 at all, even though I liked most of its other qualities. The T4 is definitely more bright and closer to neutralish tonality than the BL-03, which is darker with more bass and less elevated highs.


----------



## Synthy

ive been tip rolling on the **** to try to get them to a sound i like, with the Symbio W tips (my faves for Tin T2) the **** had way too much bass, with Spiral Dots bass was kinda thin and it sounded V shaped, mids were too recessed. time to try some of my generics.

TRN BA5 is supposed to be here tomorrow which is nice.

i was a big mmcx fan for a while 'cause i don't like the feel of lack of durability on the connector of the only 2pin ive had so far (KZ ZST), but after breaking the mmcx connector on my TRN BT20S by accident within five minutes because it was too tight im starting to swing back around to 2pin.


----------



## Slater

Synthy said:


> ive been tip rolling on the **** to try to get them to a sound i like, with the Symbio W tips (my faves for Tin T2) the **** had way too much bass, with Spiral Dots bass was kinda thin and it sounded V shaped, mids were too recessed. time to try some of my generics.
> 
> TRN BA5 is supposed to be here tomorrow which is nice.
> 
> i was a big mmcx fan for a while 'cause i don't like the feel of lack of durability on the connector of the only 2pin ive had so far (KZ ZST), but after breaking the mmcx connector on my TRN BT20S by accident within five minutes because it was too tight im starting to swing back around to 2pin.


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> Agree 2 pin is sturdier and more hardy than an MMCX, though I have seen my colleague snap off a 2 pin cable inside the IEM housing before. But I suppose if you don't keep disconnecting and connecting cables frequently from your MMCX IEMs, and just leave the cable be, their lifespan shouldn't be an issue.


Yeah, I just had that happen to me the other day. A family member actually sat on my A6 Mini and it somehow bent the connector so far that it snapped. 




But I've had more issues with MMCX cables overall.


----------



## logiatype

Viajero said:


> Yeah, I think bass heads will probably find it to be bass-lite. The extension is good, though, and the quality, for my tastes, is great. Very fast and tight bass, but with just enough decay to give it body and umph and not sound too dry. For me the quantity is sufficient even for EDM. I didn't feel that way about the T2 at all, even though I liked most of its other qualities. The T4 is definitely more bright and closer to neutralish tonality than the BL-03, which is darker with more bass and less elevated highs.


Agreed, I listen to a lot of electronic music and it’s fine for me. The BL03 just makes everything non-bass harder to hear (my main complaint). I much prefer the more neutral presentation of the T4 for a more complete experience. The rumble is fun but too distracting.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Got them yesterday. Been using them since.  They posses some really great qualities, and they have some problems.  Will be using them at work for the next couple of days and then comparing to LZ Z04A, Blob BL03, ect.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 22, 2019)

Slater said:


> Yup, I have one for converting mmcx into QDC/Paragraph C:



Does this adapter change or degrade the sound in any way?



voja said:


> Weirdly enough I thought I was missing something out with the MMCX cables, the main reason being that I heard some people being amazed that it was featured at a certain price point. I myself tried to stay away from it, the free rotation which I heard was a problem to some, was not something which I would tolerate at all. In all views the two pin is more attractive, especially the good ones where they are recessed in a housing, and thus preventing possible damage.
> It's good to hear that actually a majority is attracted to the two pin, and prefer it over a MMCX cable.



The recessed 2 pin housing is attractive until.....
you realize that this cable can only work on this type of IEM housing. Which is a pain when you want to use the same cable for other IEMs. I'm not an MMCX fan due to their durability, but what I don't like more is that 2 pin cables come in various permutations, eg para A/B/C, recessed/QDC, 0.75 mm and 0.78 mm. I've resigned myself to just using para B type 2 pin cables (to heck with 0.75/0.78 mm) and just using it for all 2 pin IEMs, though some cables stick out of the housing like a sore thumb.



Sunstealer said:


> Do you have a link? I only get the small ones without any cable.
> 
> I have the small 2pin-MMCX convertors for testing IEMs but they are a little too long for straight recessed 2pin long term. They are Ok for right angle connectors, though.



There are multiple shops on AE selling it, just type "2 pin Female to MMCX Male" in the search bar.


----------



## FastAndClean

BadReligionPunk said:


> Blob BL03, ect.


Blob hahaha


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Does this adapter change or degrade the sound in any way?



Not that I've nopticed. Also, the resistance is so low I can't even measure it.


----------



## kmmbd

It’s always a nice exercise to go back to stuff that once sounded “oh-so-awesome” and compare them to the latest offerings.

Dunu Titan 1, or its rebranded and cheaper version — the Fiio EX1 (the one that I have here, sounds the same), were once highly lauded and often suggested. Since then they have fallen by the wayside, thanks to the insane amount of chi-fi choices in the sub-$100 range. I have been using one myself (intermittently) for over two years. On a whim, I decided to do a full review and compare them with some of the current offerings. Surprisingly, they held on their own on certain aspects. The full review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23058/


----------



## stimuz

I haven't kept up with IEMs for a while. I own KZ ZS10, Tin Audio T2, iBasso IT01 and a couple UiiSii CM5s and still grab the CM5s everytime. Is there anything else with this sound signature? Is any of their new stuff as hype as this was? I haven't heard much about them lately, kind of in the market for wireless now too.


----------



## MrDelicious

Gave a shot to NS3 from NS Audio at Penons BF price and was very disappointed. Fit is pretty atrocious, the nozzles are fairly long but thick and the shell is big and shaped weird. I managed something resembling a deep fit with a seal with a few of the included tips but it was very uncomfortable after a while. Finally settled on Spiral Dots which gave me seal but a pretty shallow fit that could be disturbed easily.

Sound is another issue: 

bass is very good: with shallow fit it's quite linear, with deep fit these have monstrous sub bass.
There's very little treble to speak of, which makes these sound extremely stuffy. EQ helps though and with a boost the treble is quite nice and smooth. 

The mids are royally ****ed up. Lower mids are ok, maybe a bit boomy. Upper mids have a bump centering at about 3khz with smaller peak at 3.8khz. The bump starts too early in the center mids and the peak seems to be there to compensate for the lack of treble so everything sounds so bad. Like $10 pocket radio from the 60's bad. Everything is covered with a thick layer of grain that's grating and fatiguing to listen to. Maybe there's a genre that works with this tuning, don't care to find out.

Soundstage/imaging/separation are all meh.
Accessories are decent enough for the price, shame they sound like ass.

2/5.


----------



## 1clearhead

illumidata said:


> These are irresistible recommendations, and there are plenty of other people waxing lyrical about them as well (and I have big ears so no worries on the size front). Thank you .
> 
> My current go-to off the back of all the glowing write ups here are KZ ZSX, which have been a complete revelation, beautifully balanced and musical presentation once I found the right tips to extend the sub bass (Tennmak Whirlwinds worked for me (over Spiral Dots), which are very like Azla Sednas for bass extension, but don’t boost mids and have a much shorter bore). Medium sized but crystal clear soundstage, decent isolation and they fit like a dream. Very nice.
> 
> Obligatory pic:


I see you have silver-plated cables installed as well, which made a BIG difference revealing the best I've heard from KZ by far, too!


----------



## TheVortex

1clearhead said:


> I see you have silver-plated cables installed as well, which made a BIG difference revealing the best I've heard from KZ by far, too!



Which one do you prefer either the ZSX or the C12 as I remember you mentioning you like the C12?


----------



## 1clearhead

It's funny you asked! After discovering the ZSX sounds awesome with silver plated cables? The same silver-plated cables made the C12 sound too bright! So, after swapping different cables, the C12 sounds best with copper cables, while the ZSX sounds best with silver-plated cables. The ZSX digs deep with sub-bass and depth, while maintaining a great wide soundstage and plenty of non-harsh details on top. The C12 sounds great with an overall wide soundstage presence with plenty of height and plenty of details! They just sound slightly different to each other and I like both of them equally at the moment! But, overall, I give the edge on comfort to the C12, though, I give the edge on totally fun experience to the ZSX. Choices, choices, choices!


----------



## Nimweth

I have recently purchased the BQEYZ BQ3 and am finding it excellent for electronic music. This track sounded better than ever on the BQ3:


----------



## illumidata

1clearhead said:


> I see you have silver-plated cables installed as well, which made a BIG difference revealing the best I've heard from KZ by far, too!



I hadn’t even tried them with copper but holy **** you’re right! Bass gets boomy and bleeds everywhere and mids have funky spikes (relatively). SPC gives them a much more reference-like sound.

Put it down to luck on my part that I got it right first time. NiceHCK C16-1s are my best 2-pin cables, so that’s what I used  .


----------



## Slater

stimuz said:


> I haven't kept up with IEMs for a while. I own KZ ZS10, Tin Audio T2, iBasso IT01 and a couple UiiSii CM5s and still grab the CM5s everytime. Is there anything else with this sound signature? Is any of their new stuff as hype as this was? I haven't heard much about them lately, kind of in the market for wireless now too.



Agreed; I love the UiiSii CM5!


----------



## Nimweth

Does anyone know which BAs are used in the BQEYZ BQ3? TIA.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Does anyone know which BAs are used in the BQEYZ BQ3? TIA.



I have never been able to identify what BAs they use. BQEYZ BAs have a unique copper nozzle that I have not seen anywhere else. They could be custom made just for BQEYZ; I’m not sure.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Nimweth said:


> Does anyone know which BAs are used in the BQEYZ BQ3? TIA.


Special ones. That treble on the bq3 is tremendous.  In fact I love the treble on all of the BQEYZ I have heard especially the KC2 and the BQ3.


----------



## HungryPanda

I haven't been so impressed with the BQ3 treble since my Dunu DN-2000's


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 23, 2019)

stimuz said:


> I haven't kept up with IEMs for a while. I own KZ ZS10, Tin Audio T2, iBasso IT01 and a couple UiiSii CM5s and still grab the CM5s everytime. Is there anything else with this sound signature? Is any of their new stuff as hype as this was? I haven't heard much about them lately, kind of in the market for wireless now too.



CM5 is legend status in my book. Super light, and very comfortable. I always used the OEM tips which some people hated. I don't know what tips you use but tip rolling can change them quite a bit. I preferred the stock ones as they sounded the most balanced to me and thus were good at everything.

Anyway, I just got a couple IEMs that remind me of the CM5.  Gimmie another day or so to go over notes and listen to them some more. I unfortunately don't have CM5 anymore as I gifted it to my friend so everything is from notes and memory.

No idea about TWS sets as I only have one set(TRN T200). The BT20 from TRN is a great way to make any IEM with removable cables a TWS set. I love mine and use them with KZ ES4. So keep that in mind. They are under $30 and sound pretty good.


----------



## Slater (Dec 23, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> CM5 is legend status in my book. Super light, and very comfortable. I always used the OEM tips which some people hated. I don't know what tips you use but tip rolling can change them quite a bit. I preferred the stock ones as they sounded the most balanced to me and thus were good at everything.
> 
> Anyway, I just got a couple IEMs that remind me of the CM5.  Gimmie another day or so to go over notes and listen to them some more. I unfortunately don't have CM5 anymore as I gifted it to my friend so everything is from notes and memory.
> 
> No idea about TWS sets as I only have one set(TRN T200). The BT20 from TRN is a great way to make any IEM with removable cables a TWS set. I love mine and use them with KZ ES4. So keep that in mind. They are under $30 and sound pretty good.



One of these days I’m going to convert my CM5 to mmcx.

Although technically the stock cable is perfectly fine, and has the best ear guide I’ve ever owned. I’ll was going to just wait for the stock cable to die before attempting to change to mmcx. Then I’d have nothing to lose if things went horribly wrong.

Best $12 I’ve spent in my life!


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> CM5 is legend status in my book. Super light, and very comfortable. I always used the OEM tips which some people hated. I don't know what tips you use but tip rolling can change them quite a bit. I preferred the stock ones as they sounded the most balanced to me and thus were good at everything.
> 
> Anyway, I just got a couple IEMs that remind me of the CM5.  Gimmie another day or so to go over notes and listen to them some more. I unfortunately don't have CM5 anymore as I gifted it to my friend so everything is from notes and memory.
> 
> No idea about TWS sets as I only have one set(TRN T200). The BT20 from TRN is a great way to make any IEM with removable cables a TWS set. I love mine and use them with KZ ES4. So keep that in mind. They are under $30 and sound pretty good.


I just discovered the UiiSii brand through the mentions of the CM5. They have quite a big choice of products. I was wondering, are there any competitive alternatives from UiiSii to the safe sub $10 legends such as the KZ ED9 and EDR1? 
Very interesting brand, with some interesting products, weird how I haven't come across them before.


----------



## Slater (Dec 23, 2019)

voja said:


> I just discovered the UiiSii brand through the mentions of the CM5. They have quite a big choice of products. I was wondering, are there any competitive alternatives from UiiSii to the safe sub $10 legends such as the KZ ED9 and EDR1?
> Very interesting brand, with some interesting products, weird how I haven't come across them before.



UiiSii sucks mostly, although there are a few models that some people liked. The CM5 was definitely Uiisii’s lightning in a bottle though.

I always wanted to try their flagship T9, but they wanted $200 which is too big of a gamble for an UiiSii IMO.


----------



## voja

Slater said:


> UiiSii sucks mostly, although there are a few models that some people liked. The CM5 was definitely Uiisii’s lightning in a bottle though.


Thanks Slat, I'll keep that in mind. I thought that maybe some of their products might follow the positive light of the CM5. Noted.


----------



## Slater (Dec 23, 2019)

voja said:


> Thanks Slat, I'll keep that in mind. I thought that maybe some of their products might follow the positive light of the CM5. Noted.



Well I just checked and the CM5 is still available on Aliexpress for $22. It’s worth every penny, so if you can stretch your budget to $22, it’s worth it.

One thing I always thought was cool was that they offer the CM5 shell in 2 different ear sizes:


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Not to mention the nice big case and the extra tips that come with them. $22 is worth it. My friend tried them and loved them. That's why I ended up gifting them to him.


----------



## Slater

BadReligionPunk said:


> Not to mention the nice big case and the extra tips that come with them. $22 is worth it. My friend tried them and loved them. That's why I ended up gifting them to him.



Good point. It came with more accessories than many earphones 2-3xs the cost.

I always wanted to try the small size, if for no other reason than just to see if the sound was the same as the regular one. Not that the regular one didn’t fit me (it did, and was very comfortable).

There’s a $3 off $20 coupon right now, which would make it $19. Sounds like a good enough reason to me lol


----------



## Synthy

so TRN BA5 came, after 5 minutes of tip rolling im gonna go with Symbio W with these too for now. they sound very promising, don't know if they'll unseat the Tin T2 long term for me, but they are very promising. they are by far the most sensitive iem (or anything) i own, with nothing playing i can hear hiss from the iBasso DC02 which i can't hear on any of my other iems.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got my HiLisening 1BA+1DD S8 MMCX Magic Beans IEM and with the blue filter it sounds average but a bit better with a wide sound stage. Maybe due to the three holes drilled into the earpiece?

With the silver filter it sounds very musical and pleasant and a bit better than most average iems.

One more sound filter to try. It comes with three.

This iem sucks power. I usually listen on 10-15 but I go up to 20-25-30.

The cable is terrible but it sounds great and the earpieces themselves are too small and too light. But they float inside the ear.

If you're looking for a unique looking iem where the cable is heavier than the ear pieces, which sounds a bit better than your average iem. The sound won't blow you away but you'll think it''s a good buy.

Any questions?

FYI, These are best like this: 1) Appearance 2) Isolation 3) Sound

The Blon 01 sound "better" then the Magic Beans and I paid $30 less for those!


----------



## yorosello (Dec 23, 2019)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It makes me realize buying too many iems is a waste of money, they sound the same.


I had the same thought when I was about to get the LZ A6 Mini yesterday & decided not to since I still have my Jade EA3 & Moondrop Starfield on the way, afraid they wouldn't sound too different from each other.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just got my HiLisening1BA+1DD S8 MMCX Dynamic Driver & Balanced Armature IEM and with the blue filter it sounds normal with a very wide stage.
> 
> It makes me realize buying too many iems is a waste of money, they sound the same.
> 
> ...





yorosello said:


> I had the same thought when I was about to get the LZ A6 Mini yesterday & decided not to since I still have my Jade EA3 & Moondrop Starfield on the way, afraid they wouldn't sound too different from each other.



I think it's true to some extent, at the budget segment a lot of CHIFI are tuned harmanish/V shaped and after a while they are quite similar in tuning, with variations here and there. Especially this year when we have CHIFI releases on a weekly basis, we are spoilt for choice, and I feel a lot of releases are sidegrades at best. I try to skip new releases that are marginal upgrades and go for a release that is maybe more of a tangible improvement, or maybe go for something that is tuned differently from what I already own.

A few experienced audiophiles told me that it's part of the journey when you first enter this hobby to buy a lot of cheap budget sets to come to appreciate what sound signature you prefer or dislike, and once you know what you want, to buy something with higher quality up the ladder.


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just got my HiLisening1BA+1DD S8...
> 
> *it sounds normal*...
> 
> Any questions?



I have a question. What does that even mean?


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> I think it's true to some extent, at the budget segment a lot of CHIFI are tuned harmanish/V shaped and after a while they are quite similar in tuning, with variations here and there. Especially this year when we have CHIFI releases on a weekly basis, we are spoilt for choice, and I feel a lot of releases are sidegrades at best. I try to skip new releases that are marginal upgrades and go for a release that is maybe more of a tangible improvement, or maybe go for something that is tuned differently from what I already own.
> 
> A few experienced audiophiles told me that it's part of the journey when you first enter this hobby to buy a lot of cheap budget sets to come to appreciate what sound signature you prefer or dislike, and once you know what you want, to buy something with higher quality up the ladder.


True. That's why also I get rid some of my IEMs that I rarely use anymore


----------



## stimuz

BadReligionPunk said:


> CM5 is legend status in my book. Super light, and very comfortable. I always used the OEM tips which some people hated. I don't know what tips you use but tip rolling can change them quite a bit. I preferred the stock ones as they sounded the most balanced to me and thus were good at everything.
> 
> Anyway, I just got a couple IEMs that remind me of the CM5.  Gimmie another day or so to go over notes and listen to them some more. I unfortunately don't have CM5 anymore as I gifted it to my friend so everything is from notes and memory.
> .



yea I use stock tips. They insert to easy for over ear and the rubber on the inside is comfy. I just like that they give good bass without sucking elsewhere. wire is good but I was hoping they had a new cm5 like iem with mmcx or 2 pin. oh well.


----------



## Sunstealer

baskingshark said:


> I think it's true to some extent, at the budget segment a lot of CHIFI are tuned harmanish/V shaped and after a while they are quite similar in tuning, with variations here and there. Especially this year when we have CHIFI releases on a weekly basis, we are spoilt for choice, and I feel a lot of releases are sidegrades at best. I try to skip new releases that are marginal upgrades and go for a release that is maybe more of a tangible improvement, or maybe go for something that is tuned differently from what I already own.
> 
> A few experienced audiophiles told me that it's part of the journey when you first enter this hobby to buy a lot of cheap budget sets to come to appreciate what sound signature you prefer or dislike, and once you know what you want, to buy something with higher quality up the ladder.



I have a one in, one out policy to prevent them piling up, unopened in a drawer...

On another note, my Spring 1s have come alive after 100 hours burn in. Superb sound, with DX221, single ended copper cable and wide bore foams. Will swap out to the AMP8 and see what happens.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> I have a question. What does that even mean?


Average. Hence the comment that it's not worth owning a million iems in the $50 range. When I say average... its personality doesn't seem unique with the blue filter. 

I think I remember hearing the silver filter is the best.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 24, 2019)

baskingshark said:


> I think it's true to some extent, at the budget segment a lot of CHIFI are tuned harmanish/V shaped and after a while they are quite similar in tuning, with variations here and there. Especially this year when we have CHIFI releases on a weekly basis, we are spoilt for choice, and I feel a lot of releases are sidegrades at best. I try to skip new releases that are marginal upgrades and go for a release that is maybe more of a tangible improvement, or maybe go for something that is tuned differently from what I already own.
> 
> A few experienced audiophiles told me that it's part of the journey when you first enter this hobby to buy a lot of cheap budget sets to come to appreciate what sound signature you prefer or dislike, and once you know what you want, to buy something with higher quality up the ladder.


I think its really hard to figure out which iems are improvements for your collection. I chose the HiListening because of the red/blue earpieces and the fact that it's made by Magaosi, a company I'm not familiar with.

It definitely needs a new cable. The cable looks to be made in a similar place to the Semkarch CNT1. It revolves 360 degrees and that's a terrible design.


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I think its really hard to figure out which iems are improvements for your collection.



Since we are spoilt for choice this year especially for CHIFI, I can think of a few ways to see if certain releases/hypetrains are gonna be an upgrade to what you already have:

1) Wait a while for some reviews to filter out before jumping on new purchases. A lot of sets may be hyped in the prerelease phase by sponsored reviewers and such, but sooner or later more reviews will come out, especially from lay consumers or those reviewers who you trust/who u think suit your preferred sound preferences.
Issues like QC and derailed hypetrains will come out in the forums sooner or later. After certain IEMs stand the tests of time among reviewers and headfiers in the forums, and are still recommended after a few months, you know this set is a potential keeper.

2) You can ask others via PM on headfi for their honest impressions of an IEM you are interested in, I've done that a few times, and the community here is extremely helpful to provide their honest impressions.

3) Check out graphs/FR - they won't tell the full story for subjective areas like timbre, imaging, instrument separation etc, but you'll at least know if it will suit your preferences in areas like bass, treble brightness etc. From the get go, if you know the FR is not gonna suit you, at least you won't waste time. But if the FR suits your tastes, maybe you can go dig around for more reviews and impressions.

4) Some reviews and headfier impressions compare sets that you are interested in with those you already have, so you can tell if it's gonna a sidegrade or upgrade.

5) Buy from certain shops like amazon with a return policy, in case the IEM is not your cup of tea, you can still return it.

6) Buy second hand gear, at least you ain't making a big loss should it not suit you.

7) Audition at local shops if you can. This is pretty difficult for CHIFI admittedly.

8) Attend CAMJAMs if you can.

Though for option 7 +8, the caveat is that you can't unhear stuff that you have heard LOL. After that the market has been spoilt and the only way is up up up and deeper down the rabbithole.


----------



## Tonymac136

I like the small differences between sets. I like the sweet spot where you partner an IEM with different tips or a different source and suddenly it sounds better than you remember.
Only last night I partnered the CNT with the NiceHCK HB1 which I'd never used before and... Wow.

I'm not so keen on the eternal sidegrade path that budget gear brings. When I have figured out my favourite, I'll probably buy one IEM to rule them all. 

For the moment I know I don't like the sound of the Bonus IE, V80, ZS10 or Echobox audio Finder. I like the KBear F1 but have the wrong drivers and the Dunu I3CS renders it irrelevant.


----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm not so keen on the eternal sidegrade path that budget gear brings. When I have figured out my favourite, I'll probably buy one IEM to rule them all.






 

Agreed, once you know your preferred sound signature, it might be more cost effective in the long run to get one better set and stop buying budget sidegrades/marginal upgrades. Easier said than done, but the good news is that these past 3 years, the CHIFI companies are really lowering the price of good sound more and more. I'm sure give a few years and we might get CHIFI sounding exactly like TOTL sets but for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## chickenmoon

Everybody needs an Urbanfun YBF-ISS014.


----------



## sareer007

How do pianos sound on **** pro ?


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Everybody needs an Urbanfun YBF-ISS014.


nice, i am glad you like it, it is a beast


----------



## timleg002

Why is **** banned? i bought my tin t, from there, should i be worried?


----------



## FastAndClean

timleg002 said:


> Why is **** banned? i bought my tin t, from there, should i be worried?


as long as you don't mention their name no


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> nice, i am glad you like it, it is a beast



They are epic!


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> They are epic!


my second pair just came, it is fine, clamped on the connector like it is hungry


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> my second pair just came, it is fine, clamped on the connector like it is hungry



Sounds good, I'll buy another pair next ali sale.


----------



## yorosello (Dec 24, 2019)

Good news, BGGR just gotten his starfield. Just need to wait for his impression & review on it now


----------



## Mybutthurts

yorosello said:


> Good news, BGGR just gotten his starfield. Just need to wait for his impression & review on it now



And he announced his patreon winners for Christmas,  I believe one of them maybe a member of this forum. Unfortunately not me.

Also, looking forward to his review.


----------



## yorosello

Mybutthurts said:


> And he announced his patreon winners for Christmas,  I believe one of them maybe a member of this forum. Unfortunately not me.
> 
> Also, looking forward to his review.


Never joined his patreon tho. Only watches his videos since I just joined this community few months ago hahaha.


----------



## Tonymac136

So just got my A6 Mini and a NiceHCK DB3. 

A6 Mini sounds good out of the box though I'm struggling to get a good enough seal. Sadly the 2 pin connector on mine is crap so I won't be using an aftermarket cable. Stock one works well but balanced would have been nice. I've only used the blue filter thus far which actually suits as most of my stuff is fairly dark (or too savage in the highs). I'll probably change to black at some point. Won't even bother with the red as I don't like recessed mids. Certainly it seems like it belongs at or near the top of my pile of IEMs. Just a shame the build is poor. If that stock cable dies I may be totally stuck.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 24, 2019)

timleg002 said:


> should i be worried?



Don't worry.  I speak as a satisfied customer.   There s a long story from a long time ago that has to do with upsetting the headfi administrators.  Who knows if the same people are even involved with the company now.  If you want to read about it, @Slater has links in his signature.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> So just got my A6 Mini and a NiceHCK DB3.
> 
> A6 Mini sounds good out of the box though I'm struggling to get a good enough seal. Sadly the 2 pin connector on mine is crap so I won't be using an aftermarket cable. Stock one works well but balanced would have been nice. I've only used the blue filter thus far which actually suits as most of my stuff is fairly dark (or too savage in the highs). I'll probably change to black at some point. Won't even bother with the red as I don't like recessed mids. Certainly it seems like it belongs at or near the top of my pile of IEMs. Just a shame the build is poor. If that stock cable dies I may be totally stuck.


How is the 2 pin crap? Is it loose? I got the mmcx version and the right side spins and wiggles really easily with my cable 175 but not on the stock cable


----------



## Tonymac136

One of the terminals has no visible metal on the IEM connector. It must be in but pushed deep. My aftermarket balanced cable struggles to make a connection but stock thankfully works fine.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jan 7, 2020)

Tonymac136 said:


> So just got my A6 Mini and a NiceHCK DB3.
> 
> A6 Mini sounds good out of the box though I'm struggling to get a good enough seal. Sadly the 2 pin connector on mine is crap so I won't be using an aftermarket cable. Stock one works well but balanced would have been nice. I've only used the blue filter thus far which actually suits as most of my stuff is fairly dark (or too savage in the highs). I'll probably change to black at some point. Won't even bother with the red as I don't like recessed mids. Certainly it seems like it belongs at or near the top of my pile of IEMs. Just a shame the build is poor. If that stock cable dies I may be totally stuck.



Whats wrong with the pins? Im completely cornfused as to why you cant use a different cable?
I got MMCX as I loathe and despise dual pin and I would say that the build is top notch. Something I would expect of a $200 IEM. Stock cable is great also. Measures low resistance(0.370) and is super beefy.


----------



## Tonymac136

That's the issue. Contact missing from the upper hole.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

RikudouGoku said:


> How is the 2 pin crap? Is it loose? I got the mmcx version and the right side spins and wiggles really easily with my cable 175 but not on the stock cable



Yea there are variances between all cables. Usually if loose you can splay the middle pin a bit to get a better connection. if you go to far and cant even connect them a needle nose plier can help you squish them back together again.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> That's the issue. Contact missing from the upper hole.


File a dispute and have another one sent. That's an issue that's unacceptable IMO


----------



## Tonymac136

The bother of sending it back vs just using it as it is until the stock cable dies. It's irritating when it happens but QC issues have happened to me twice in over 30 pairs. 

It works fine with stock so the connector must be in there. Once the newness has gone I might open it up and have a look.

Sounds great though


----------



## illumidata

Tonymac136 said:


> The bother of sending it back vs just using it as it is until the stock cable dies. It's irritating when it happens but QC issues have happened to me twice in over 30 pairs.
> 
> It works fine with stock so the connector must be in there. Once the newness has gone I might open it up and have a look.
> 
> Sounds great though



If you just send back the phones with no packaging other than bubble wrap it's £10 registered airmail from UK to China based on my experience with BA5s...A6s should be about the same weight. Guess it depends on how much you end up liking them whether it's worth the bother.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah. It's just the faffing around really. I think one of the reasons ChiFi is so cheap is the lack of posh packaging and slightly iffy QC. 

Maybe if it was a pair of Audiosense T800 I would feel a bit differently about it all, but less than 60 quid, it hardly seems worth it.


----------



## illumidata

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah. It's just the faffing around really. I think one of the reasons ChiFi is so cheap is the lack of posh packaging and slightly iffy QC.
> 
> Maybe if it was a pair of Audiosense T800 I would feel a bit differently about it all, but less than 60 quid, it hardly seems worth it.



I had to send my T800s back for replacement .


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 24, 2019)

Been nurturing my LZ A6 minis a little,  with brain and empirical burn in with the black filter.  Sensational highs.  Violins and pianos have clear edges and crispness.  Romantic Violin Favourites,  Takako Nishizaki,  worth comparing with your other IEMs to get the separation and crispness of the highs.  Sub bass clean without any boom,  but bass and low mids slightly withdrawn.  The piezoelectric driver distinctly focuses the upper mid and treble in a very good way. My daily driver for most classical music. Male vocals can be a 'little' recessed though.  Piezoelectric driver may be 'marmite' for some as the highs are very prominent. Amazing value at the present price.


----------



## Tonymac136

I also received a pair of DB3s today. I'm listening to them right now. For budget hybrid IEMs they're really sweet. A bit more V shaped than I would like but the dreadful timbre of the TRN V80 and the KZ ZS10 isn't there with these. For the £12.54 they cost me they're great.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@dharmasteve yeah at the current price the a6 mini might be the best sub 100 usd iem out there. The filters definitely help in that they can go from neutral/balanced to dark


----------



## HungryPanda

With the A6 mini I found male vocals a little shouty over acoustic guitar with the blue filter. I changed to black and all is well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

HungryPanda said:


> With the A6 mini I found male vocals a little shouty over acoustic guitar with the blue filter. I changed to black and all is well.


The blue absolutely destroyes my ears so I can't use that one. The red is too dark for me, love the black filter though


----------



## Tonymac136

Hard to see why they even bothered with the changeable filters. Black is perfect.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> The blue absolutely destroyes my ears so I can't use that one. The red is too dark for me, love the black filter though


Same


----------



## Viajero

RikudouGoku said:


> @dharmasteve yeah at the current price the a6 mini might be the best sub 100 usd iem out there. The filters definitely help in that they can go from neutral/balanced to dark


It's a tremendous value. It's the best sub-100 dollar IEM I've tried so far.


----------



## Tonymac136

Going on first impressions the A6 Mini is a serious step towards my endgame as far as IEMs are concerned. It's not without fault or annoyance but the sound certainly seems on point. Bass is deep enough for hip hop and metal, yet fast enough for punk. Mids are clear and natural. Treble is detailed without ever being intrusive.
Then today I've also received the DB3. It's the first sub £15 IEM to give my beloved Blon BL01 a serious run for its money in the cheap beater daily driver stakes. I've not done any comparitive but it definitely sounds like double its price.
Today was a good day.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> Today was a good day.


----------



## Slater (Dec 25, 2019)

I received the UrbanFun YBF-ISS014 today.

I haven’t had a chance to listen to them yet, but wow the rumors were definitely true about the mmcx sockets on these. It’s janky AF. It looks beyond homemade.

One of my female mmcx sockets is mounted crooked, and is so crooked that it’s literally touching the side of the shell. The other mmcx socket is at least mounted straight, but it’s recessed in the shell really deep.

Both of the female mmcx sockets had the center post bent, and I had to straighten them with tweezers before I could even plug a cable in.

It’s sad, because the shell is made nice, and there’s good accessories. The build quality on the shell is 8/10, and the mmcx socket is like 1/10.

I’m hoping the sound will more than make up for the Mickey Mouse mmcx socket. I will take a listen in a little bit.


----------



## Synthy

the TRN BA5 are pretty great so far, one thing i noticed is that the magnesium alloy shells may be getting banged up even in the padded case i have them in. i'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sunstealer

Merry Xmas Ladies and Gentlemen.

I submit to you my Spring 1 review. Enjoy!


----------



## jenkinsontherun (Dec 26, 2019)

Can anyone recommend an IEM with a unit->wire setup, specifically no bulk at the wire meets the IEM unit?  Please see the Final E1000/E2000/E3000 for what I mean; I am looking for an IEM with nearly the exact design.  Please note I did not include the E4000/E5000 as I am afraid that the MMCX connector is too thick and therefore will press up against my outer ear.

The reason is that my outer ear is sensitive to "arms" of IEMs sitting on it for a long time (such as the 1More triple/quads).  Hopefully, that made sense.  I have tried over-ear IEMs, but having a bulky unit sitting outside of my ear is also uncomfortable.

Thanks for your help!

Candidates are Sendiy M2.  Currently have the Final E2000 (which is great by the way, great sense of depth and enough bass for my taste).

Looking for a slight upgrade, if that's possible!


----------



## HungryPanda

Final E4000 and E5000 are very good earphones


----------



## kmmbd

jenkinsontherun said:


> Can anyone recommend an IEM with a unit->wire setup, specifically no bulk at the wire meets the IEM unit?  Please see the Final E1000/E2000/E3000 for what I mean; I am looking for an IEM with nearly the exact design.  Please note I did not include the E4000/E5000 as I am afraid that the MMCX connector is too thick and therefore will press up against my antitragus.
> 
> The reason is that my antitragus is sensitive to "arms" of IEMs sitting on it for a long time (such as the 1More triple/quads).  Hopefully, that made sense.  I have tried over-ear IEMs, but having a bulky unit sitting outside of my ear is also uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



You can try the Final F3100/F4100. I'm using the former at times, and it just disappears into your ear canal. The earpieces weight less than 2grams and there is zero pressure on the outer ear. In terms of sound, they'd also be an upgrade over the E2000 with a more balanced tuning and more treble extension (though I'd say that the E2000 has wider soundstage in comparison).

https://snext-final.com/en/products/detail/F3100.html


----------



## jenkinsontherun

kmmbd said:


> You can try the Final F3100/F4100. I'm using the former at times, and it just disappears into your ear canal. The earpieces weight less than 2grams and there is zero pressure on the outer ear. In terms of sound, they'd also be an upgrade over the E2000 with a more balanced tuning and more treble extension (though I'd say that the E2000 has wider soundstage in comparison).
> 
> https://snext-final.com/en/products/detail/F3100.html


Hey, thanks for the suggestion.  I was actually eyeing those as the wire is so lean, and the unit itself is so small.


----------



## Solar1971

Synthy said:


> the TRN BA5 are pretty great so far, one thing i noticed is that the magnesium alloy shells may be getting banged up even in the padded case i have them in. i'll have to keep an eye on it.



can you tell me, are they good for EDM and Jass / Blues ?
Have you listened to any of those genres?
Thanks.


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> I also received a pair of DB3s today. I'm listening to them right now. For budget hybrid IEMs they're really sweet. A bit more V shaped than I would like but the dreadful timbre of the TRN V80 and the KZ ZS10 isn't there with these. For the £12.54 they cost me they're great.



I see you own the CCA C12’s. Could you tell me what you think of them
please?


----------



## Assimilator702

DynamicEars said:


> Wow the shell looks quite different than rendered picture where only the shell cover is blue but also not looks like light blue there. I like the rendered picture more actually but not a big deal. Should go for black if i know the whatet is like this in real


The Black is now sold out on AE. Only the blue available and I’m holding off after seeing this pic. It looks so plain. TRN gets a better looking shell in the same color with the IM2 and various other related models that share this same color. It doesn’t matter too much @ $37 but the Black seems too look better. Even though there could be better looking versions of the blue if they really are unique.


----------



## yorosello

Solar1971 said:


> can you tell me, are they good for EDM and Jass / Blues ?
> Have you listened to any of those genres?
> Thanks.


They have tight bass tho, not that suitable for EDM imho


----------



## yorosello

Assimilator702 said:


> The Black is now sold out on AE. Only the blue available and I’m holding off after seeing this pic. It looks so plain. TRN gets a better looking shell in the same color with the IM2 and various other related models that share this same color. It doesn’t matter too much @ $37 but the Black seems too look better. Even though there could be better looking versions of the blue if they really are unique.


Last time I check the blue color was the one that actually sold out. Not the black one tho.


----------



## Solar1971

yorosello said:


> They have tight bass tho, not that suitable for EDM imho



oh ok bummer. 
Thank you.


----------



## yorosello

Solar1971 said:


> oh ok bummer.
> Thank you.


Sure, no problem


----------



## Sunstealer

Solar1971 said:


> I see you own the CCA C12’s. Could you tell me what you think of them
> please?



I'm just finishing a review of the CCA C12s. Just a touch too trebly for me with not quite enough bass. Copper or a good quality hybrid cable work best. I might try the BA foam mod or even use the Original Spring 1 grill to dampen things a bit.


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

LZ A6 Mini vs. Toneking 9 Tail?
Are they similar in performance or big difference?
Thanks,


----------



## RikudouGoku

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> LZ A6 Mini vs. Toneking 9 Tail?
> Are they similar in performance or big difference?
> Thanks,


Don't have the toneking but judging from the drivers the to toneking should have less highs due to the dynamic driver. But keep in mind the a6 mini was 180 usd, and to me they sound amazing. But it is very treble energetic.


----------



## baskingshark

OopsWrongPlanet said:


> LZ A6 Mini vs. Toneking 9 Tail?
> Are they similar in performance or big difference?
> Thanks,



When comparing different transducer types, it's kinda comparing apples to oranges, as one is a hybrid with piezo drivers/DD vs a single DD, so they inherently have different strengths and weaknesses.

I don't have the A6 mini, but I have the Ninetails and like most other single DD at the sub $150 range, it excels at timbre and tonality, but may be weaker than similarly priced hybrids/multi BA sets in the area of techinicalities (like details, instrument separation, clarity, imaging). Nevertheless, among the single DD I own/heard, it is one of the better ones in the area of technicalities, but I would think the A6 mini will trump these areas (based on reviews I have read). 

And what complicates matters is that these 2 sets both have tuning filters and so even comparing the different tuning options among the same IEM is gonna be complex (for instance the ninetails has 9 tuning signatures as per its namesake).


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> Don't have the toneking but judging from the drivers the to toneking should have less highs due to the dynamic driver. But keep in mind the a6 mini was 180 usd, and to me they sound amazing. But it is very treble energetic.


Which filter did you use? Black one?


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> Which filter did you use? Black one?


yes, black filter. the most balanced out of them all, the blue has too much highs for me and the red is too dark/sacrificing too much highs which is the minis strong point.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> yes, black filter. the most balanced out of them all, the blue has too much highs for me and the red is too dark/sacrificing too much highs which is the minis strong point.


So I think I'll not get them then... Since I'm a bit treble sensitive, might not able to listen to them for too long


----------



## RikudouGoku

yorosello said:


> So I think I'll not get them then... Since I'm a bit treble sensitive, might not able to listen to them for too long


yeah that was my worry too before, and yes they might be fatiguing to use for a long time. But they are not sibilant for me.


----------



## yorosello

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah that was my worry too before, and yes they might be fatiguing to use for a long time. But they are not sibilant for me.


That's good, but I prefer something I can wear for long session of listening..


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> That's good, but I prefer something I can wear for long session of listening..



It is time for you to jump into the earbud rabbit hole


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> It is time for you to jump into the earbud rabbit hole


I don't like earbud tbh  prefer something that isolate well


----------



## OopsWrongPlanet

RikudouGoku said:


> Don't have the toneking but judging from the drivers the to toneking should have less highs due to the dynamic driver. But keep in mind the a6 mini was 180 usd, and to me they sound amazing. But it is very treble energetic.





baskingshark said:


> When comparing different transducer types, it's kinda comparing apples to oranges, as one is a hybrid with piezo drivers/DD vs a single DD, so they inherently have different strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> I don't have the A6 mini, but I have the Ninetails and like most other single DD at the sub $150 range, it excels at timbre and tonality, but may be weaker than similarly priced hybrids/multi BA sets in the area of techinicalities (like details, instrument separation, clarity, imaging). Nevertheless, among the single DD I own/heard, it is one of the better ones in the area of technicalities, but I would think the A6 mini will trump these areas (based on reviews I have read).
> 
> And what complicates matters is that these 2 sets both have tuning filters and so even comparing the different tuning options among the same IEM is gonna be complex (for instance the ninetails has 9 tuning signatures as per its namesake).




Thanks for your response!


----------



## Tonymac136

Solar1971 said:


> I see you own the CCA C12’s. Could you tell me what you think of them
> please?



They're very good. Detailed and  a little on the bright side. However I notice you also own the V90 and the ZSX. I feel that the C12 is only on a par with the V90 and not really "better", only differently tuned.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Any new beasts to look forward to in the $50-70 bracket? A6 mini at $67-70 looks very tempting but so does Urbanfun at $49. Any other recommendations in this price bracket. Ideally I'd prefer DDs due to climate conditions in my city but not completely averse to Hybrids if they have timbre and tonality spot on. I prefer balanced/neutral sound and already have the chifi darlings in BL03, **** Pro and T2. So looking for a step up to my KB100 and if something can really match-up to VS7. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FastAndClean

Urbanfun only for bassheads or if you want something very different from the things you have just for fun from time to time, not recommended if you like close to neutral, natural sound


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> Urbanfun only for bassheads or if you want something very different from the things you have just for fun from time to time, not recommended if you like close to neutral, natural sound



I love my UF and I am not experiencing basshead levels of bass.  That would give me a headache.  I would hate it.


----------



## FastAndClean

mbwilson111 said:


> I love my UF and I am not experiencing basshead levels of bass.  That would give me a headache.  I would hate it.


i dont know kind lady, i am experiencing a lot of sub bass, it is quality sub bass but lots of it, just like @Bui Hai Anh said in his impressions


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> They're very good. Detailed and  a little on the bright side. However I notice you also own the V90 and the ZSX. I feel that the C12 is only on a par with the V90 and not really "better", only differently tuned.



ah ok. Thanks. I was hoping for something different. Maybe a bit tighter and more controlled bass. 
The V90s are great. But in my opinion the bass is slightly sloppy. 
The ZSX in my opinion are also good, just not quite clean enough in the bass again. .
I like powerfully bass but not flabby. 

Am I asking for too much from the sub 150$ Range?

thank you.


----------



## mbwilson111

FastAndClean said:


> i dont know kind lady, i am experiencing a lot of sub bass, it is quality sub bass but lots of it, just like @Bui Hai Anh said in his impressions



Ahh sub bass. I thought you meant boomy bloated midbass.  Not all music has actual sub bass in it but when it does I do want to hear it.

I will check out a couple of tracks and get back to you.


----------



## Tonymac136

@Solar1971 The LZ A6 Mini is pretty good especially at the price it's selling for at the moment. Definitely a step up from the Blon/V90/C12 crowd in my opinion. Though with the right tips and PLENTY of power the bass of the Blon is fine.


----------



## APC01

Hi

I'm looking for new headphones. I am interested in TIN T4. I liked the TIN T2 and especially the Z5000. The TIN T4 are a good choice considering that I like the Z5000? Anyone know and can tell me how are the TIN T4?

Can you put me the link of a good store to buy the TIN T4?

I discard the headphones that pass behind my ear because they are uncomfortable for me.

Thanks


----------



## nraymond

yorosello said:


> So I think I'll not get them then... Since I'm a bit treble sensitive, might not able to listen to them for too long



I wouldn’t say the A6mini treble is excessive. I’ve had no problems with the black or red filters and treble with any tips I’ve tried. In comparison, the NiceHCK DX7 have too much treble for me with any tips.


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 26, 2019)

yorosello said:


> That's good, but I prefer something I can wear for long session of listening..


I empathize with your plight.  My ears (especially my left) are overly sensitive to the vocal range, when the Headphone/IEMs are metallic/thin, in that range..The Kanas line (specifically  the
DLC & the KPE) connected to my ES100 allows me to listen for hours at a time.


----------



## dharmasteve

I also don't think the LZ A6 mini has any problems with the treble. It is quite accurate to how treble and highs present themselves at live performances,  especially classical music. I do find the lower mids and upper bass can a be a row or so further back than the other frequencies and that "slightly" recesses some male vocals. Female vocals are very natural.  Sub bass and low bass are excellent too. IMHO of course.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> I also don't think the LZ A6 mini has any problems with the treble. It is quite accurate to how treble and highs present themselves at live performances,  especially classical music. I do find the lower mids and upper bass can a be a row or so further back than the other frequencies and that "slightly" recesses some male vocals. Female vocals are very natural.  Sub bass and low bass are excellent too. IMHO of course.


yeah agree, the treble isnt sibilant or sharp its just the energetic type which can make longer listening sessions fatiguing. But yeah the male vocals that is behind is the biggest problem with them and also the biggest reason I am looking at the A6.


----------



## Fracture

Hi there, I'm new here and read a good part of what have been said on this thread .

I'm willing to buy my first chi-fi IEMs, but still struggling to make my choice ! 
I have a budget of 25$, and would like the best all-rounder possible.

I've seen that both  BLON BL-03s (if I change the tips) and UiiSii's CM5s might be good options, would you recommand one of those, or rather others IEMs ? 

Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## FastAndClean

Fracture said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and read a good part of what have been said on this thread .
> 
> I'm willing to buy my first chi-fi IEMs, but still struggling to make my choice !
> I have a budget of 25$, and would like the best all-rounder possible.
> ...


Blon свири добре със всякаква музика, тапите които са в комплекта са добри, само първата партида беше със кофти тапи, поръчай си един евтин мек кабел без куки и си готов


----------



## dharmasteve

FastAndClean said:


> Blon свири добре със всякаква музика, тапите които са в комплекта са добри, само първата партида беше със кофти тапи, поръчай си един евтин мек кабел без куки и си готов



Oh you don't say.  I've never thought about it like that.  Phew!


----------



## Fracture

FastAndClean said:


> Blon свири добре със всякаква музика, тапите които са в комплекта са добри, само първата партида беше със кофти тапи, поръчай си един евтин мек кабел без куки и си готов



Ahaha actualy add to google-translate ( things are not what they seem, I misled you with my PP   ), but if I got it right, B03 should be a good bet even with natives tips if I change the cable !

Thanks for the advice, I'll go for it then !


----------



## FastAndClean

Fracture said:


> Ahaha actualy add to google-translate ( things are not what they seem, I misled you with my PP   ), but if I got it right, B03 should be a good bet even with natives tips if I change the cable !
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I'll go for it then !


Sorry i thought that you are Bulgarian (Levski avatar), yes stock tips are ok, stock cable is a bit stiff in the hooks, you can mod it with hairdrier if you don't want to buy aftermarket cable, it is very easy to do


----------



## Fracture

FastAndClean said:


> Sorry i thought that you are Bulgarian (Levski avatar), yes stock tips are ok, stock cable is a bit stiff in the hooks, you can mod it with hairdrier if you don't want to buy aftermarket cable, it is very easy to do



My bad, should have guessed it would happen, I'm only an History-lover, not a fellow  compatriot !

Anyway, thanks for your kind advice, I'm ordering the BL03 and will look into this hairdrier method (with the naive hope I won't end- up with my house burned  )


----------



## Tonymac136

Fracture said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and read a good part of what have been said on this thread .
> 
> I'm willing to buy my first chi-fi IEMs, but still struggling to make my choice !
> I have a budget of 25$, and would like the best all-rounder possible.
> ...



What sort of music do you listen to? What kind of sound do you want to hear? The Blon BL03 is fantastic, but if you want a detailed sound and you are running a low powered source (especially a smartphone which will NOT sound great with the Blon!) TRN V90 might be the better all rounder. Slightly above your budget but by the time you've bought tips, it's about the same price.


----------



## Fracture

Tonymac136 said:


> What sort of music do you listen to? What kind of sound do you want to hear? The Blon BL03 is fantastic, but if you want a detailed sound and you are running a low powered source (especially a smartphone which will NOT sound great with the Blon!) TRN V90 might be the better all rounder. Slightly above your budget but by the time you've bought tips, it's about the same price.



A lot of different gender, but mostly metal (progish for instance).  I kind like neutral signatures, a wide soundstage and detailed sound secondarily when possible. 

I have an AK JR DAP, probably capable of providing enough power, but interesting to know that the use of a smartphone is not a great idea (in some situation, it would be something I might want to do ...) . 

I can still cancel my order if BL03 are realy an abberation in regard of this !


----------



## Viajero

I 


APC01 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for new headphones. I am interested in TIN T4. I liked the TIN T2 and especially the Z5000. The TIN T4 are a good choice considering that I like the Z5000? Anyone know and can tell me how are the TIN T4?
> 
> ...


I recommend the TIN T4. They're one of my favorite pairs overall and my favorite single dynamic driver pair of any I've heard or own. The tuning is fantastic and the timbre is very natural on instruments and voices. It's also technically competent. The bass is fast and articulate, while still having enough quantity to sound balanced and satisfying for my tastes. Mids and highs are detailed and show good separation and imaging. Sound stage is really nice to my ears. I have other pairs that do certain things better, but the T4 truly offers a superb balance of attributes that make it one of my top picks so far. Especially if you liked the T2. In my book the T4 is quite a bit better than the T2.


----------



## yorosello

Well, if the male vocal is pretty behind then I think it will not suit me since the majority of my songs have male vocals in it & I don't like the vocal very distanced


----------



## HungryPanda

On the LZ A6mini I found male vocals too upfront so had to change the filter from blue to black and now nicely balanced


----------



## dharmasteve

HungryPanda said:


> On the LZ A6mini I found male vocals too upfront so had to change the filter from blue to black and now nicely balanced



The type of vocal I found slightly recessed were male baritone like voices like Tony Joe White (tracks: Where do they go; Right back in the fire,  and others).  Higher male voices do have a more forward characteristic.


----------



## Solar1971

Fracture said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and read a good part of what have been said on this thread .
> 
> I'm willing to buy my first chi-fi IEMs, but still struggling to make my choice !
> I have a budget of 25$, and would like the best all-rounder possible.
> ...



Blon bl03 only if you shallow ears. If you need a deep fit. You will need to get different tips. 
I use the spin fits with the double flange Medium size, and they work great. 
But even then, the blon’s are a bit muddy sounding to me. See if you can find a cheap IEM that has at least 
1 or even better 2 BA drivers if clarity and separation are important to you. 
A single cheap DD doesn’t seem very clear sounding to me. But I listen mostly on an iPad and iPhone. 
Maybe if you listen on a PC it’ll be better. 
Good luck. 
Ps : I think KZ make a few sub 25$ IEMs with 1 BA and 1 DD. Knowing what I know now, that’s what I would get.


----------



## dharmasteve

So my latest acquisitions are the Semkarch CNT1 and the LZ A6 Mini.  Both are made by LZ hence the exchangable filters. Both are very good IEMs but I have to say,  IMHO,  the Semkarch are my present daily driver for general music.  It's a very natural sounding earphone and at the moment it's above the Blon 03, and the LZ A6 Mini.  I've got the Urbanfun coming soon and they have been lauded by most here. But....... I think I am mad. I am getting more and more IEMs and some I can only imagine what they sound like. People talk of IEMs and Buds I will never know.  Some of you have countless IEMs.  Where do IEM and Bud fanatics go when they die?  Is this love or a sickness?  Where the hell do I keep them?


----------



## yorosello

dharmasteve said:


> So my latest acquisitions are the Semkarch CNT1 and the LZ A6 Mini.  Both are made by LZ hence the exchangable filters. Both are very good IEMs but I have to say,  IMHO,  the Semkarch are my present daily driver for general music.  It's a very natural sounding earphone and at the moment it's above the Blon 03, and the LZ A6 Mini.  I've got the Urbanfun coming soon and they have been lauded by most here. But....... I think I am mad. I am getting more and more IEMs and some I can only imagine what they sound like. People talk of IEMs and Buds I will never know.  Some of you have countless IEMs.  Where do IEM and Bud fanatics go when they die?  Is this love or a sickness?  Where the hell do I keep them?


I wish I can try the Semkarch, sad that it got discontinued...


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> I wish I can try the Semkarch, sad that it got discontinued...


https://www.amazon.com/SEMKARCH-SKC...?keywords=semkarch+cnt1&qid=1577408137&sr=8-1

These are probably the only 2 left in existence, so the price went up a lot (mine were $50 from amazon)


----------



## yorosello (Dec 26, 2019)

genck said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SEMKARCH-SKC...?keywords=semkarch+cnt1&qid=1577408137&sr=8-1
> 
> These are probably the only 2 left in existence, so the price went up a lot (mine were $50 from amazon)


Damn, that's too expensive. Not included shipping cost + tax to my country

I found one local store store that sell them though, but not sure it was trustable


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> So my latest acquisitions are the Semkarch CNT1 and the LZ A6 Mini.  Both are made by LZ hence the exchangable filters. Both are very good IEMs but I have to say,  IMHO,  the Semkarch are my present daily driver for general music.  It's a very natural sounding earphone and at the moment it's above the Blon 03, and the LZ A6 Mini.  I've got the Urbanfun coming soon and they have been lauded by most here. But....... I think I am mad. I am getting more and more IEMs and some I can only imagine what they sound like. People talk of IEMs and Buds I will never know.  Some of you have countless IEMs.  Where do IEM and Bud fanatics go when they die?  Is this love or a sickness?  Where the hell do I keep them?



Sell or give away those that are not getting much ear time. My new year's resolution is to enforce a 1 IEM in 1 IEM out policy, cause my IEM storage box is full (and the wife is not happy haha).

It's fun in a way to taste many sub $50 gear with different sound signatures to suit different moods/genres but I'm also starting to realize that it might be more cost effective in the long run to move up the ladder and get a set that is an upgrade over the usual sub $50 CHIFI stuff. Rather than keep buying multiple sidegrades/marginal upgrades and have a pokemon collection of sub $50 gear. I've mostly stopped buying multi BA/hybrids since I got my Audiosense T800 but I'm a sucker for a DD timbre and bass decay, so the DD rabbithole never seems to end. Though of course there are diminishing returns the higher up we go, such is the high standard that the sub $50 CHIFI gear have set for the past few months, that to truly get an upgrade over these, one would need to spend at least hundreds more.




yorosello said:


> I wish I can try the Semkarch, sad that it got discontinued...



Well if you already have the TFZ No. 3, you're not missing much IMHO. The Semkarch has less peaks/troughs in the tuning, especially at the lower treble/upper mids and 8 kHz area, but in terms of technicalities and bass, the TFZ No. 3 is a marginal upgrade over the Semkarch.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

dharmasteve said:


> So my latest acquisitions are the Semkarch CNT1 and the LZ A6 Mini.  Both are made by LZ hence the exchangable filters. Both are very good IEMs but I have to say,  IMHO,  the Semkarch are my present daily driver for general music.  It's a very natural sounding earphone and at the moment it's above the Blon 03, and the LZ A6 Mini.  I've got the Urbanfun coming soon and they have been lauded by most here. But....... I think I am mad. I am getting more and more IEMs and some I can only imagine what they sound like. People talk of IEMs and Buds I will never know.  Some of you have countless IEMs.  Where do IEM and Bud fanatics go when they die?  Is this love or a sickness?  Where the hell do I keep them?



Those are my two favorites(A6M and CNT1). I'm legit at the point now where I can happily exist with just those. I have been selling stuff off like crazy lately. Will probably downsize to almost nothing and just dabble on interesting stuff here and there.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Well if you already have the TFZ No. 3, you're not missing much IMHO. The Semkarch has less peaks/troughs in the tuning, especially at the lower treble/upper mids and 8 kHz area, but in terms of technicalities and bass, the TFZ No. 3 is a marginal upgrade over the Semkarch.


Then I can save some bucks for other IEM then, thanks for saving my wallet hahaha


----------



## dharmasteve

BadReligionPunk said:


> Those are my two favorites(A6M and CNT1). I'm legit at the point now where I can happily exist with just those. I have been selling stuff off like crazy lately. Will probably downsize to almost nothing and just dabble on interesting stuff here and there.



Me too.  Semkarch and A6 mini cover all my needs although I I am lucky to have two great Blon 03s.  I have boxes of Tin Hifi's,   TRNs,  some KZs,  a few TFZs and others......  but after all this time it comes down to the 3 special ones. Semkarch,  LZ A6 Mini and Blon 03 (and to be fair the Bud,  Rose Masya MK2). OCD no doubt.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

dharmasteve said:


> Me too.  Semkarch and A6 mini cover all my needs although I I am lucky to have two great Blon 03s.  I have boxes of Tin Hifi's,   TRNs,  some KZs,  a few TFZs and others......  but after all this time it comes down to the 3 special ones. Semkarch,  LZ A6 Mini and Blon 03 (and to be fair the Bud,  Rose Masya MK2). OCD no doubt.


I have Blon, but never really listen to it as I don't find they are better then the 2 already mentioned. They also charge up static electricity and shock the heck out of me. :shocked:


----------



## kukkurovaca

baskingshark said:


> It's fun in a way to taste many sub $50 gear with different sound signatures to suit different moods/genres but I'm also starting to realize that it might be more cost effective in the long run to move up the ladder and get a set that is an upgrade over the usual sub $50 CHIFI stuff.
> .



Then again sometimes you end up buying an Empire Ears Bravado and turning around and deciding that you still can’t pass up $150 for a Periodic Carbon. ::whistles innocently::


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm happy with what I've got mostly. I could whittle it down to 5 pairs of IEMs but I'm a bit of a hoarder. Just got the A6 mini. Next purchase will be a nine tails or a Tin P1.

The fact I have two lucky bags and a pair of the new cheap KZ TWS on the way is completely irrelevant...


----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm happy with what I've got mostly. I could whittle it down to 5 pairs of IEMs but I'm a bit of a hoarder. Just got the A6 mini. Next purchase will be a nine tails or a Tin P1.
> 
> The fact I have two lucky bags and a pair of the new cheap KZ TWS on the way is completely irrelevant...



Ah but the CHIFI TWS and IEM rabbithole is just the beginning.

Wait till you open the earbuds and headphones rabbithole. Or maybe if you have more cash to spend, the home audio/speakers rabbithole.

My wallet rues the day I stumbled on the CHIFI headfi thread!


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> Ah but the CHIFI TWS and IEM rabbithole is just the beginning.
> 
> Wait till you open the earbuds and headphones rabbithole. Or maybe if you have more cash to spend, the home audio/speakers rabbithole.
> 
> My wallet rues the day I stumbled on the CHIFI headfi thread!



The IEM rabbit hole was the last one I visited. My home audio setup has been set in stone for 16 years now, and I stumbled upon my endgame with headphones straight away. My gear is on my profile if you're interested.


----------



## yorosello

Starfield is getting good reviews mostly, some said it has more bass than the KXXS - KPE, which make them less analytical


----------



## CoiL

yorosello said:


> Starfield is getting good reviews mostly, some said it has more bass than the KXXS - KPE, which make them less analytical


More bass as sub-bass or mid-bass?


----------



## yorosello

CoiL said:


> More bass as sub-bass or mid-bass?


sub bass i guess, moondrop rarely have too much sub bass right? because one who have them already they can be a basshead pair


----------



## chinmie

yorosello said:


> sub bass i guess, moondrop rarely have too much sub bass right? because one who have them already they can be a basshead pair



Try the OG Kanas

That thing is a Sub bass monster


----------



## FastAndClean

chinmie said:


> Try the OG Kanas
> 
> That thing is a Sub bass monster


it was at first place in my collection in quantity of sub bass, now it is second, a monster came, small and funny looking


----------



## yorosello

chinmie said:


> Try the OG Kanas
> 
> That thing is a Sub bass monster


But I have tfz no.3 already tho


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Can anyone that happens to own both the KZ ED9 and the LZ A6 Mini please confirm if the filters included with each earphone can work with the other?


----------



## CoiL

chinmie said:


> Try the OG Kanas
> That thing is a Sub bass monster


KPE can also do same when modded, bad-ass sub-bass extension and detail/rumble/tightness imho  
What I like about this signature is that it isn`t overpowerling or shadowing other frequencies and isn`t sounding V-shaped.


----------



## yorosello

CoiL said:


> KPE can also do same when modded, bad-ass sub-bass extension and detail/rumble/tightness imho
> What I like about this signature is that it isn`t overpowerling or shadowing other frequencies and isn`t sounding V-shaped.


How to mod them? :0


----------



## chinmie

FastAndClean said:


> it was at first place in my collection in quantity of sub bass, now it is second, a monster came, small and funny looking



I hear words on the street it's Urban looking and Fun sounding? 



CoiL said:


> KPE can also do same when modded, bad-ass sub-bass extension and detail/rumble/tightness imho
> What I like about this signature is that it isn`t overpowerling or shadowing other frequencies and isn`t sounding V-shaped.



Nice! Have you by chance also compare the modded KPE to the Kanas? 
Seeing both are discontinued, i won't be letting my Kanas go from my collections


----------



## lgcubana

yorosello said:


> How to mod them? :0


Moondrop KPE:
Of the two pinholes (on the shell), cover the pinhole at the base of the neck/nozzle, with a small piece of micropore tape.

& as @CoiL states, the DLC and the KPE then become very close in sound signatures.


----------



## yorosello

lgcubana said:


> Moondrop KPE:
> Of the two pinholes (on the shell), cover the pinhole at the base of the neck/nozzle, with a small piece of micropore tape.
> 
> & as @CoiL states, the DLC and the KPE then become very close in sound signatures.


So it lessens the air that gets into/out of the housing I see. Worth trying if I want to get them later


----------



## Nimweth

Faael Hibiscus cable arrived today. I have fitted it to my BQ3. Cables DO make a difference, soundstage is huge and sound is open and detailed. This cable is a bargain, pity there's not an MMCX version.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SomeEntityThing said:


> Can anyone that happens to own both the KZ ED9 and the LZ A6 Mini please confirm if the filters included with each earphone can work with the other?


Checked and did not work, ED9s filters are too small. So unless you use glue or something it wont fit


----------



## thebigredpolos

Nimweth said:


> Faael Hibiscus cable arrived today. I have fitted it to my BQ3. Cables DO make a difference, soundstage is huge and sound is open and detailed. This cable is a bargain, pity there's not an MMCX version.


There's definitely an MMCX version, just not from the lucky bag that they were/are offering.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html has an MMCX 3.5 option


----------



## Nimweth

thebigredpolos said:


> There's definitely an MMCX version, just not from the lucky bag that they were/are offering.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html has an MMCX 3.5 option


Thank you, that's great!


----------



## CoiL

lgcubana said:


> Moondrop KPE:
> Of the two pinholes (on the shell), cover the pinhole at the base of the neck/nozzle, with a small piece of micropore tape.
> 
> & as @CoiL states, the DLC and the KPE then become very close in sound signatures.



Not only vent hole mod. I use additionally custom nozzle filters with my KPE (tea-bag paper+nylon fabric). See my graphs to get idea about improvements (not for everybody)


----------



## harry501501

Solar1971 said:


> ah ok. Thanks. I was hoping for something different. Maybe a bit tighter and more controlled bass.
> The V90s are great. But in my opinion the bass is slightly sloppy.
> The ZSX in my opinion are also good, just not quite clean enough in the bass again. .
> I like powerfully bass but not flabby.
> ...



Hey Solar, please take this as friendly advice from one enthusiast to another... remember that the whole point of buying earphones is for the enjoyment of music. Looks like you've bought 12 new IEMs in four weeks (not stalking lol I've seen you post a few times in different threads and noticed you signed up in November) and now you're asking about another set at a higher price. This hobby can be *very expensive* so try pace yourself otherwise you're just buying earphones for the sake of having them.

Spending enough time with each new IEM will allow you to get a better sense of how they each sound/differ/compare and will give more substance to your recommendations and more weight to the advice you give, as at this rate you're maybe not giving yourself time to get to know their individual signatures. I only post this here (instead of a PM) as it's good advice (maybe it's not) for anyone new to this hobby IMO. It can be very tempting to rush buy, especially when you're trying to play catchup perhaps for the sake of contributing. I did the same when I first started.

So take your time... and never forget to enjoy the music first and foremost.

PS... please take this in the friendly manner it was intended


----------



## Solar1971

harry501501 said:


> Hey Solar, please take this as friendly advice from one enthusiast to another... remember that the whole point of buying earphones is for the enjoyment of music. Looks like you've bought 12 new IEMs in four weeks (not stalking lol I've seen you post a few times in different threads and noticed you signed up in November) and now you're asking about another set at a higher price. This hobby can be *very expensive* so try pace yourself otherwise you're just buying earphones for the sake of having them.
> 
> Spending enough time with each new IEM will allow you to get a better sense of how they each sound/differ/compare and will give more substance to your recommendations and more weight to the advice you give, as at this rate you're maybe not giving yourself time to get to know their individual signatures. I only post this here (instead of a PM) as it's good advice (maybe it's not) for anyone new to this hobby IMO. It can be very tempting to rush buy, especially when you're trying to play catchup perhaps for the sake of contributing. I did the same when I first started.
> 
> ...



Yeah, thanks. I understand what you're saying. I was just really excited at first. buying everything that looked interesting... lol... I have one more coming the CCA C12 (Already ordered them) but once they get here i will stop for a while.
Maybe just take a breath or two. hahaha. It's not easy to resist the dark side of the audio force. 
Thanks


----------



## mochill

Get some dunu topsounds


----------



## FastAndClean

Solar1971 said:


> Yeah, thanks. I understand what you're saying. I was just really excited at first. buying everything that looked interesting... lol... I have one more coming the CCA C12 (Already ordered them) but once they get here i will stop for a while.
> Maybe just take a breath or two. hahaha. It's not easy to resist the dark side of the audio force.
> Thanks


buy some beer instead


----------



## timleg002

what do you mean blon requires more power


Tonymac136 said:


> @Solar1971 The LZ A6 Mini is pretty good especially at the price it's selling for at the moment. Definitely a step up from the Blon/V90/C12 crowd in my opinion. Though with the right tips and PLENTY of power the bass of the Blon is fine.


What do you mean plenty of power? What blon exactly? Hm? Is Atom fine?


----------



## audioffile

This is a great thread. Is there a similar one for cans/on-ear/over-ear?


----------



## FastAndClean

audioffile said:


> This is a great thread. Is there a similar one for cans/on-ear/over-ear?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-on-or-over-ear-headphones.822184/


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 28, 2019)

yorosello said:


> I wish I can try the Semkarch, sad that it got discontinued...



Well..If this will make you feel better. I gotta say, Semkarch is not anything special to me.The bass's got that substantial punch but not necessarily extended. Unfortunately it also bleed into the rest of spectrum, and resulting in a somewhat muddy sound.

Of course this is just my opinion but I did get rid of them after just 2 days of possession. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> @Solar1971 The LZ A6 Mini is pretty good especially at the price it's selling for at the moment. Definitely a step up from the Blon/V90/C12 crowd in my opinion. Though with the right tips and PLENTY of power the bass of the Blon is fine.



thank you for the heads up. 
I will check the LZ A6 Mini IEMs out. I have read someone else talking about these as well. 
I just didn’t really look into it. But I will now.
Thanks again.


----------



## Tonymac136

I've got the A6 Mini. The two I want are the Tin P1 and the Toneking Nine Tail. Then I'm done.


----------



## Solar1971

Damn it!!!
I have a confession to make. 
I found 3 IEMs I was curious about. Super cheap. So I ordered all 3. Damn it!!
I couldn’t resist. 
KZ ZST pro. 15$
KZ ZSN pro. 14$
KZ ZSR. Non pro 20$ “I couldn’t find a pro version”
Sooooo cheap. I had to do it. 
This is like Chrystal Meth !!!


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> I've got the A6 Mini. The two I want are the Tin P1 and the Toneking Nine Tail. Then I'm done.



can you tell me about the A6 mini please kind sir.


----------



## Tonymac136

Solar1971 said:


> Damn it!!!
> I have a confession to make.
> I found 3 IEMs I was curious about. Super cheap. So I ordered all 3. Damn it!!
> I couldn’t resist.
> ...



When I joined HeadFi I had the over ears I currently have, plus the IE60 and the ZS10. I'd just bought my Little Dot MK3 which was my first headphone amp...


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> When I joined HeadFi I had the over ears I currently have, plus the IE60 and the ZS10. I'd just bought my Little Dot MK3 which was my first headphone amp...



Holy shnikeez!!! 
You have far more then I do. And some of yours sound expensive even. Like the ****. DB3. And the EP10’s. 
For some reason those sound expensive. Maybe it’s just because of the names. Lololol.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Dec 28, 2019)

Solar1971 said:


> can you tell me about the A6 mini please kind sir.



Right I've not burned it in or done any comparitive listening to speak of but...

Build is slightly iffy on MY unit. Nobody else has had an issue but I can't personally say they are all wonderful. Saying that apart from the slightly dodgy connector they feel solid. Similar shape and size to the CCA C12 but feel a bit weightier and more solid. Nozzles are nearly at right angles to the unit, makes achieving a good seal a bit tricky for me (again this seems unique to me)
Sound wise, they come with 3 filters. Blue is fitted but I switched to black and won't go back.
Bass has good weight but is punchy and fast not bloated. Little to no bleed into the midrange.
Mids are detailed like no other IEM I've heard. I'm hearing things I've never heard on any setup.
Treble is very much there, it's on the bright side. But it never descends into sibilance except on recordings which are supposed to be sibilant (a lot of Libertines and Babyshambles tracks need to be a little sibilant or they just sound wrong)
Soundstage is fairly big - I'm not great at judging size of soundstage but it's not noticeably in my head as per the Blon BL03.
Imaging is spot on and very 3 dimensional. Instruments are better separated than with any other set I own.
Timbre is not quite on a par with the BL03 but then nothing is.

Oh and **** and DB3 are cheapies. My most expensive IEM was the Sennheiser IE60 and my most expensive cans were my Hifiman HE400i


----------



## Solar1971 (Dec 28, 2019)

Tonymac136 said:


> Right I've not burned it in or done any comparitive listening to speak of but...
> 
> Build is slightly iffy on MY unit. Nobody else has had an issue but I can't personally say they are all wonderful. Saying that apart from the slightly dodgy connector they feel solid. Similar shape and size to the CCA C12 but feel a bit weightier and more solid. Nozzles are nearly at right angles to the unit, makes achieving a good seal a bit tricky for me (again this seems unique to me)
> Sound wise, they come with 3 filters. Blue is fitted but I switched to black and won't go back.
> ...



wow those sound like they’re awesome!
Damn you, I may just have to get them as well. But I will wait a month or so before I order anything.
I need to learn some restraint. 
Thanks for the nice review.
Ps: yeah the IE60’s, I should have known. German things are usually good but expensive.


----------



## Tonymac136

Yeah the A6 Mini is a definite step up from anything I have. Right up there with the HE400i in most ways. Though the Hifiman is great for giving a load of volume and rocking out.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> Right I've not burned it in or done any comparitive listening to speak of but...
> 
> Build is slightly iffy on MY unit. Nobody else has had an issue but I can't personally say they are all wonderful. Saying that apart from the slightly dodgy connector they feel solid. Similar shape and size to the CCA C12 but feel a bit weightier and more solid. Nozzles are nearly at right angles to the unit, makes achieving a good seal a bit tricky for me (again this seems unique to me)
> Sound wise, they come with 3 filters. Blue is fitted but I switched to black and won't go back.
> ...


What build problems do you have? My right MMCXs "hole" for the pin is slightly bigger than the left and it causes most of my cables to either have no sound or at least wiggle alot, stock cable have no issues though and my cable 175 wiggles and hisses when I wiggle it but otherwise no problem with sound.


----------



## mbwilson111

Solar1971 said:


> Holy shnikeez!!!



If you look at my profile you  can see what could happen if you read headfi posts on multiple threads for three years.

Be afraid.  Be very afraid!


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> What build problems do you have? My right MMCXs "hole" for the pin is slightly bigger than the left and it causes most of my cables to either have no sound or at least wiggle alot, stock cable have no issues though and my cable 175 wiggles and hisses when I wiggle it but otherwise no problem with sound.



Mine has a missing metal part on one of the 2 pin sockets. Stock cable works fine. Other cables, not so much.


----------



## Solar1971

mbwilson111 said:


> If you look at my profile you  can see what could happen if you read headfi posts on multiple threads for three years.
> 
> Be afraid.  Be very afraid!



Triple Holy Shnikeez!!!!!!!!!!!
That has to be 10’s of thousands of dollars in equipment. oh my god woman!!!
Are you nutty? That’s just pure insanity.
But I like insanity 
Ps: Since you’re from the UK you may also be a DnB head?
Pss: quick quick. Favorite big headphones? Favorite IEMs? Earbuds I don’t care about.


----------



## mbwilson111

Solar1971 said:


> Since you’re from the UK



I am in the UK but am not from the Uk.   I am from upstate NY and Michigan. Also lived in Connecticut and Texas for a short time. Family all over the States.



Solar1971 said:


> Favorite big headphones? Favorite IEMs?



Isn't that like asking me to choose a favorite child? Maybe the truest answer is "whatever's in my ears...or on my head."  Is is actual all about the music.



Solar1971 said:


> Earbuds I don’t care about.



Maybe you should.  I would give up the headphones and IEMs before I could ever give up my buds.  I have a new pair in my ears right now...one that my husband made a few hours ago.  Sounds phenomenal.  The HungryPanda Phantom.


----------



## Solar1971

mbwilson111 said:


> I am in the UK but am not from the Uk.   I am from upstate NY and Michigan. Also lived in Connecticut and Texas for a short time. Family all over the States.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it’s about the music. But some IEMs and headphones reproduce the music better or more accurately then others. 
All IEMs and headphones are not created equally. Even someone that loves headphones and IEMs must see that
some Gear simply outshines / outperforms others.

Ps: your headphones are not like children, silly words.


----------



## -sandro-

Hello everyone,
some months ago I was recommended to get the Monopad X3 to use while sleeping. They performed OK meaning that the sound quality was not exceptional but acceptable and OK for wearing them for sleeping on the side but way too big and bulky. Now the right side stopped reproducing bass.
So I was looking for an alternative. Basically something cheap (<$20), balanced/warm SS and great for sleeping.


----------



## baskingshark

-sandro- said:


> Hello everyone,
> some months ago I was recommended to get the Monopad X3 to use while sleeping. They performed OK meaning that the sound quality was not exceptional but acceptable and OK for wearing them for sleeping on the side but way too big and bulky. Now the right side stopped reproducing bass.
> So I was looking for an alternative. Basically something cheap (<$20), balanced/warm SS and great for sleeping.



If u can top up a few dollars more, the BLON BL-03 is an option -> good reviews for timbre/tonality though it is not the best in the technical aspects.
It has quite a small shell so it would be unobtrusive to sleep with them, it is my go to set for sleeping as such.
The stock tips +/- cables are quite crap, so you might need to get some aftermarket tips/spacer mods -> see the BLON thread for further details or you can ask around.


----------



## DBaldock9

-sandro- said:


> Hello everyone,
> some months ago I was recommended to get the Monopad X3 to use while sleeping. They performed OK meaning that the sound quality was not exceptional but acceptable and OK for wearing them for sleeping on the side but way too big and bulky. Now the right side stopped reproducing bass.
> So I was looking for an alternative. Basically something cheap (<$20), balanced/warm SS and great for sleeping.



The earphone that fits my ears well for use while sleeping, and that costs ~$20 - $25, is the Tennmak Pro.


----------



## HungryPanda

Any small bean shaped earphone does me, the Brainwavz B100 is my favourite but you cannot get them anymore and one side of my cable is getting a little worn


----------



## chinmie

-sandro- said:


> Hello everyone,
> some months ago I was recommended to get the Monopad X3 to use while sleeping. They performed OK meaning that the sound quality was not exceptional but acceptable and OK for wearing them for sleeping on the side but way too big and bulky. Now the right side stopped reproducing bass.
> So I was looking for an alternative. Basically something cheap (<$20), balanced/warm SS and great for sleeping.



if you don't need it to block noise, you might consider PK/docomo shelled earbuds like the DIY SR2. for IEMs, might want to try Sony MH755, 750, or MH1


----------



## yorosello

Solar1971 said:


> Damn it!!!
> I have a confession to make.
> I found 3 IEMs I was curious about. Super cheap. So I ordered all 3. Damn it!!
> I couldn’t resist.
> ...


Tbh, if you have the trn v90, tfz no. 3, bqeyz kb100, you'll not be needing those (zsn pro, zsr, zst) because they are clearly below them from my experience. They are good but harsher than trn 90 etc


----------



## -sandro-

chinmie said:


> if you don't need it to block noise, you might consider PK/docomo shelled earbuds like the DIY SR2. for IEMs, might want to try Sony MH755, 750, or MH1


I don't care about noise, I have the MH1 and it's not that comfortable. MH755 the cable is too short.
I want to try something Chinese and it doesn't have to over the ear. Some very small and round maybe that doesn't hurt while sleeping on the side maybe.
Not sure if the KZs with flat nozzles are bulky.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Dec 28, 2019)

TRN BA5 is a very good side sleeping IEM IMO. It fits my ear really well and pressure put on the side doesn't seem to push the eartip to far to cut off sound. Also no side to side movement so very stable. Also a really good clean clear crisp sound at low volumes.

I also use NiceHCK ME80 a lot as well. all metal construction so no worry of me breaking it. Something that would worry me about plastic buds.


----------



## jibberish

-sandro- said:


> Hello everyone,
> some months ago I was recommended to get the Monopad X3 to use while sleeping. They performed OK meaning that the sound quality was not exceptional but acceptable and OK for wearing them for sleeping on the side but way too big and bulky. Now the right side stopped reproducing bass.
> So I was looking for an alternative. Basically something cheap (<$20), balanced/warm SS and great for sleeping.


Not sure if Amazon US's site is an option for you, but if so, I highly recommend the Echobox Finder, currently available for $10 on Amazon.com. They've been my sleeping IEMs since I got them, they're extremely comfortable and the shells fit deep enough into my ear that I can lay on my side and they don't put any pressure on my ears at all.  I've also been using them a lot this winter, because they are really comfortable for wearing under winter hats pulled down over my ears.

Only warning I'll give is that the filters you can use to alter the tuning are extremely fragile.  They're not at risk of falling apart as long as they're attached to the IEMs themselves, but they are extremely prone to falling apart if you're handling them on their own.  They come with the "bass" filters installed, so if anybody buys these and you listen to them out of the box and think the bass levels sound good, I'd suggest never removing the bass filters.  One of my bass filters fell apart when I just wanted to quickly audition the other filters. I also reached out to the company via email for a replacement because there's allegedly a 3 year warranty, but I never heard back from them.

Overall sound is pretty balanced on the whole.  With the "reference" filters they kind of remind me of the Tin T2 but without the sub bass roll-off, and more depth in the sound stage.


----------



## Solar1971

yorosello said:


> Tbh, if you have the trn v90, tfz no. 3, bqeyz kb100, you'll not be needing those (zsn pro, zsr, zst) because they are clearly below them from my experience. They are good but harsher than trn 90 etc



yeah well I’m sure you’re correct. But they were so cheap and I am curious to know what they sound like. 
Also it’s not bad to have IEMs that you can use while cycling. So I won’t worry as much about perspiration destroying them. 
Thanks


----------



## Solar1971

-sandro- said:


> Hello everyone,
> some months ago I was recommended to get the Monopad X3 to use while sleeping. They performed OK meaning that the sound quality was not exceptional but acceptable and OK for wearing them for sleeping on the side but way too big and bulky. Now the right side stopped reproducing bass.
> So I was looking for an alternative. Basically something cheap (<$20), balanced/warm SS and great for sleeping.



well im new to the IEM stuff. But . . . . . .
The KZ ZST ZSN ZSR And the KZ ZST PRO ZSN PRO as well are all 20$ or less.
Just do a google search for them. Good luck


----------



## MrMajony

Solar1971 said:


> well im new to the IEM stuff. But . . . . . .
> The KZ ZST ZSN ZSR And the KZ ZST PRO ZSN PRO as well are all 20$ or less.
> Just do a google search for them. Good luck



nicehck db3 or if you can spend a little more, blon bl-03


----------



## Ynot1

-sandro- said:


> I don't care about noise, I have the MH1 and it's not that comfortable. MH755 the cable is too short.
> I want to try something Chinese and it doesn't have to over the ear. Some very small and round maybe that doesn't hurt while sleeping on the side maybe.
> Not sure if the KZs with flat nozzles are bulky.



One thing I require of earphone if it is going to be used for sleeping is that I am able to determine which side is left and which side is right in the dark.
I find the KZ ZSN quite handy for that purpose.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

ZSN is also good for side sleeping.


----------



## MonoJon

Solar1971 said:


> Damn it!!!
> I have a confession to make.
> I found 3 IEMs I was curious about. Super cheap. So I ordered all 3. Damn it!!
> I couldn’t resist.
> ...



Holy cow, man, slow down!!! LOL. Seriously, you'll never be able to give these all a proper try - it'll take months to know the strengths and weaknesses of each pair. 

I gotta say though: I am really interested in trying the TRN V90 you have. I chose the CCA C12 over them and am wondering if I made a mistake, but...  I haven't even had time to give the C12 a full evaluation yet since I have been so busy getting my BLON BL-03 sorted out. You see, I am having thoughts of buying another IEM to fill the similar niche as one I have and haven't even listened to yet! Yeah, it can be like a drug, and even I have trouble following the advice I gave you in the BLON thread.

But seriously, you can learn so so much from the pairs you have purchased recently and then make a more informed choice about your next purchase, rather than potentially "wasting" money on IEMs that are sidegrades or even downgrades from what you have now.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 29, 2019)

Solar1971 said:


> yeah well I’m sure you’re correct. But they were so cheap and I am curious to know what they sound like.
> Also it’s not bad to have IEMs that you can use while cycling. So I won’t worry as much about perspiration destroying them.
> Thanks


You shouldn't worry about perspiration destroying an iem. You should worry about your brain thinking a crappy KZ iem sounding good.

I'd rather have a great sounding iem die from perspiration than think that.


----------



## mochill

jibberish said:


> Not sure if Amazon US's site is an option for you, but if so, I highly recommend the Echobox Finder, currently available for $10 on Amazon.com. They've been my sleeping IEMs since I got them, they're extremely comfortable and the shells fit deep enough into my ear that I can lay on my side and they don't put any pressure on my ears at all.  I've also been using them a lot this winter, because they are really comfortable for wearing under winter hats pulled down over my ears.
> 
> Only warning I'll give is that the filters you can use to alter the tuning are extremely fragile.  They're not at risk of falling apart as long as they're attached to the IEMs themselves, but they are extremely prone to falling apart if you're handling them on their own.  They come with the "bass" filters installed, so if anybody buys these and you listen to them out of the box and think the bass levels sound good, I'd suggest never removing the bass filters.  One of my bass filters fell apart when I just wanted to quickly audition the other filters. I also reached out to the company via email for a replacement because there's allegedly a 3 year warranty, but I never heard back from them.
> 
> Overall sound is pretty balanced on the whole.  With the "reference" filters they kind of remind me of the Tin T2 but without the sub bass roll-off, and more depth in the sound stage.


Thank you for the heads up on the x1 , I ordered 3 extra :-D


----------



## Solar1971

LaughMoreDaily said:


> You shouldn't worry about perspiration destroying an iem. You should worry about your brain thinking a crappy KZ iem sounding good.
> 
> I'd rather have a great sounding iem die from perspiration than think that.



I was thinking if my IEMs get ruined from getting wet, I would rather it be a 15$ pair. Not my 89$ set.


----------



## Sunstealer

yorosello said:


> Tbh, if you have the trn v90, tfz no. 3, bqeyz kb100, you'll not be needing those (zsn pro, zsr, zst) because they are clearly below them from my experience. They are good but harsher than trn 90 etc





MonoJon said:


> I gotta say though: I am really interested in trying the TRN V90 you have. I chose the CCA C12 over them and am wondering if I made a mistake, but...  I haven't even had time to give the C12 a full evaluation yet since I have been so busy getting my BLON BL-03 sorted out.



I'm in the same boat. Tried the C12, a little too thin for my liking despite cable rolling. I've put it up for sale. Considering the V90 or the KB100. My Spring 1 didn't have enough bass but I liked the mids. Would the A6 mini be a better choice (despite being cheaper?)


----------



## DynamicEars

Sunstealer said:


> I'm in the same boat. Tried the C12, a little too thin for my liking despite cable rolling. I've put it up for sale. Considering the V90 or the KB100. My Spring 1 didn't have enough bass but I liked the mids. Would the A6 mini be a better choice (despite being cheaper?)



I have all those you mentioned IEMs, but my A6 mini is still on the way and wont be here anytime soon, will post later maybe in 3 weeks. But if you are looking for more bass, your best bet is V90, but you will definitely miss that sweet mids of Spring 1, this is hard to beat on this price range. A6 mini may will have better quality bass, but not the quantity.


----------



## Sunstealer

DynamicEars said:


> I have all those you mentioned IEMs, but my A6 mini is still on the way and wont be here anytime soon, will post later maybe in 3 weeks. But if you are looking for more bass, your best bet is V90, but you will definitely miss that sweet mids of Spring 1, this is hard to beat on this price range. A6 mini may will have better quality bass, but not the quantity.


Thank you for your advice. It will probably be the V90 add I just want as pair of fun phones for traveling. I await your assessment of the A6 mini in due course...


----------



## Tonymac136

A6 Mini might not have the outright quantity of the V90 in terms of bass but it goes low, doesn't sound muted and it's so, so damn fast. 

It's more or less rendered all my other IEMs irrelevant.


----------



## Sunstealer

Interesting. I'll try the V90 first and see if it fits the bill. If not, the LZ. Have you cable rolled the LZ?


----------



## Tonymac136

Sunstealer said:


> Interesting. I'll try the V90 first and see if it fits the bill. If not, the LZ. Have you cable rolled the LZ?



I can't. Mine has a dodgy 2 pin connector and the only cable I've got (so far) that works is the stock one. Though I have a couple I've not tried yet.


----------



## Synthy

btw, i know a lot of people here are into cable rolling, but im naturally a cable skeptic, im not gonna spend any money on those beautiful looking faaeal cables unless i have something other than subjective ears to go on. has anyone gotten measurement results of differences when cable rolling? has someone done a systematic comparison with graphs and posted it somewhere?


----------



## -sandro-

jibberish said:


> Not sure if Amazon US's site is an option for you, but if so, I highly recommend the Echobox Finder, currently available for $10 on Amazon.com. They've been my sleeping IEMs since I got them, they're extremely comfortable and the shells fit deep enough into my ear that I can lay on my side and they don't put any pressure on my ears at all.  I've also been using them a lot this winter, because they are really comfortable for wearing under winter hats pulled down over my ears.
> 
> Only warning I'll give is that the filters you can use to alter the tuning are extremely fragile.  They're not at risk of falling apart as long as they're attached to the IEMs themselves, but they are extremely prone to falling apart if you're handling them on their own.  They come with the "bass" filters installed, so if anybody buys these and you listen to them out of the box and think the bass levels sound good, I'd suggest never removing the bass filters.  One of my bass filters fell apart when I just wanted to quickly audition the other filters. I also reached out to the company via email for a replacement because there's allegedly a 3 year warranty, but I never heard back from them.
> 
> Overall sound is pretty balanced on the whole.  With the "reference" filters they kind of remind me of the Tin T2 but without the sub bass roll-off, and more depth in the sound stage.



I would try those but I'm in Europe. What is the exact model? I found it elsewhere (x1 model) for $70 and more.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Dec 29, 2019)

-sandro- said:


> I would try those but I'm in Europe. What is the exact model? I found it elsewhere (x1 model) for $70 and more.



Got mine on Drop for around £25 posted and taxed. Hate them. The treble is savage, mids are recessed, soundstage is everywhere. They're utter crap. Their Explorer DAP is also dreadful, sounds ok but the WiFi is awful and the software clunky. I wouldn't touch anything made by them, designed by them, or with any input from them whatsoever. Absolute shower.


----------



## Sunstealer

Tonymac136 said:


> I can't. Mine has a dodgy 2 pin connector and the only cable I've got (so far) that works is the stock one. Though I have a couple I've not tried yet.


----------



## Sunstealer

Synthy said:


> btw, i know a lot of people here are into cable rolling, but im naturally a cable skeptic, im not gonna spend any money on those beautiful looking faaeal cables unless i have something other than subjective ears to go on. has anyone gotten measurement results of differences when cable rolling? has someone done a systematic comparison with graphs and posted it somewhere?



The only objective measurements are resistance, if you have a look at @hakuzen cable thread on here. I can definitely hear a difference between cables when using the same source and iem. I also feel that the degree of difference is directly proportional to the quality of the cable itself and your other hardware. The bottom line is that it is fun for me and all part of the journey. Who here doesn't tip roll?


----------



## Tonymac136

Sunstealer said:


> The only objective measurements are resistance, if you have a look at @hakuzen cable thread on here. I can definitely hear a difference between cables when using the same source and iem. I also feel that the degree of difference is directly proportional to the quality of the cable itself and your other hardware. The bottom line is that it is fun for me and all part of the journey. Who here doesn't tip roll?



I buy cables that have more heft and better looks than stock ones. If they sound better great, though I haven't noticed any difference except for going to balanced. However, I have noticed differences with cables in my hifi setup. Not necessarily between third party cables but the difference between cheap stock and third party is immense.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Sunstealer said:


> The only objective measurements are resistance, if you have a look at @hakuzen cable thread on here. I can definitely hear a difference between cables when using the same source and iem. I also feel that the degree of difference is directly proportional to the quality of the cable itself and your other hardware. The bottom line is that it is fun for me and all part of the journey. Who here doesn't tip roll?


No one can hear resistance.
If scientifically measurable difference existed, there would have been convincing sound measurements (after all, a fraction of dB can be measured).

Cable colours are much more noticeable. Different colours contribute to a definitive psychoacoustic difference


----------



## StSe

DBaldock9 said:


> The earphone that fits my ears well for use while sleeping, and that costs ~$20 - $25, is the Tennmak Pro.



+1

Just bought another pair for less than 9€ during last sale (w/o cable). Added a Nicehck cable for ~ 6€. Very nice and comfortable combination.


----------



## Sunstealer

PhonoPhi said:


> No one can hear resistance.



That's not what I said but it can be measured. The rest is subjective.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Sunstealer said:


> That's not what I said but it can be measured. The rest is subjective.


I have not tried to attribute it to you, I was expressing my thoughts in relation to your statement.

If there are relevant measurable  quantities, they need to be directly attributed to the measurable sound difference.
If no such evidence is established, and the difference perceived is said to be "individual " and "subjective", then the colour difference should be also fully accepted as a major part of psychoacoustical cable experience.
I have 15+ differently coloured cables and fully enjoy them all


----------



## chickenmoon

-sandro- said:


> I would try those but I'm in Europe. What is the exact model? I found it elsewhere (x1 model) for $70 and more.



They are on Amazon UK for £20 or so and can be found on eBay for a bit more. Be aware that they are EXTREMELY bright  sounding.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I measured A6/A6Mini cable at 0.370 ohm which is pretty low. Also the stock cable is rugged AF and built to last IMO. Its a great cable. It also looks tough and cool. I personally like the murdered out look of the stock cable.  I understand if you need to feel pretty and want to replace with something that makes you feel beautiful though. By all means get you some bling and show off.


----------



## dharmasteve

Sunstealer said:


> The only objective measurements are resistance, if you have a look at @hakuzen cable thread on here. I can definitely hear a difference between cables when using the same source and iem. I also feel that the degree of difference is directly proportional to the quality of the cable itself and your other hardware. The bottom line is that it is fun for me and all part of the journey. Who here doesn't tip roll?



Cables make a difference IMHO.  Sometimes a big difference.


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> I have not tried to attribute it to you, I was expressing my thoughts in relation to your statement.
> 
> If there are relevant measurable  quantities, they need to be directly attributed to the measurable sound difference.
> If no such evidence is established, and the difference perceived is said to be "individual " and "subjective", then the colour difference should be also fully accepted as a major part of psychoacoustical cable experience.
> I have 15+ differently coloured cables and fully enjoy them all



Being silly.


----------



## -sandro-

BadReligionPunk said:


> ZSN is also good for side sleeping.


I don't like V shaped signature though, aren't those all like that?


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 29, 2019)

True, ZSN is a cheerful V.
I got first  Final E3000 for sleep, very tiny.
Then, iHaper graphene (may be rebranded differently) is also tiny and impressed me for ~$12.

Edit: Gearbest has it for under $10: https://m.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009129414865.html


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> Being silly.


Where exactly?
Hearing cable differences  is agreed to be subjective.
Cable colours are the foundation of my psychoacoustic experience.
How can it be argued with?


----------



## jibberish

BadReligionPunk said:


> I measured A6/A6Mini cable at 0.370 ohm which is pretty low. Also the stock cable is rugged AF and built to last IMO. Its a great cable. It also looks tough and cool. I personally like the murdered out look of the stock cable.  I understand if you need to feel pretty and want to replace with something that makes you feel beautiful though. By all means get you some bling and show off.


I liked the appearance and sound of the A6 mini stock cable, I just had an issue with the ear hooks/guides tending to push the shells outward and breaking the seal, especially when walking.  I had to switch to a cable without guides to make it all work for me.

The one I'm using now looks a bit goofy but at least the comfort is there


----------



## mochill

-sandro- said:


> I don't like V shaped signature though, aren't those all like that?


Advanced sound 1m or sleepers


----------



## nraymond

Synthy said:


> btw, i know a lot of people here are into cable rolling, but im naturally a cable skeptic, im not gonna spend any money on those beautiful looking faaeal cables unless i have something other than subjective ears to go on. has anyone gotten measurement results of differences when cable rolling? has someone done a systematic comparison with graphs and posted it somewhere?



Skip down to the section titled, "cables … do they differ ?" in this AudioQuest NightHawk review:

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/audio-quest/

As you can see, some cables can affect the sound. He explains how the basic properties (resistance, capacitance, inductance) of a cable come into play, and why the differing resistance of these two cables in particular matters, especially since both cables are TRS (non-balanced) and share a return wire, so crosstalk is affected too. The summary:



> The difference in resistance thus makes the difference here. The low impedance of the driver combined with the unusual high resistance of the gold cable does indeed create an audible difference that is perceived as less ‘full’ sounding than the lower resistance silver cable. It isn’t perceived as ‘less loud’ which one would expect.
> Also the difference in resistance leads to a different stereo-separation and stereo-image due to the common return wire.
> It would seem as AQ added a ‘poor quality’ cable with nice looking goldplated connectors to ‘show’ how ‘good’ their more expensive cables are.
> Some people might think .. ah well so the silver is a better conductor which explains the difference in resistance. This might SEEM to be the case BUT the ‘trickery’ involved here is that the used conductors in the ‘gold’ cable are MUCH thinner than in the ‘silver’ cable.
> ...



Resistance can also come into play with some headphone amplifiers, where if the ratio between the headphone amp impedance and the headphone/earphone impedance isn't ideal for a given pairing then the way the headphones/earphones sound will be affected (generally speaking lower headphone amp impedance is better):

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html

Headphone amp impedance can vary a lot from amp to amp, and people posting here don't always know/talk about the impedance of the devices they are using for listening when they talk about their impressions. The same headphones plugged into a Dell XPS8930 desktop computer with a Realtek HD audio interface (130 ohm):

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...8930-realtek-hd-audio-interface-review.10403/

will sound different plugged into a Sennheiser HDV-820 (45 ohm):

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...r-hdv-820-usb-dac-headphone-amp-review.10393/

and different yet again when plugged into a Shiit Heresy (1.3 ohm):

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...gni-3-and-heresy-headphone-amp-reviews.10311/

And those differences will vary in significance from one headphone/earphone model to another, depending on their characteristics and the load they place on the amp, which can vary a lot depending on the frequencies being played and the headphones, for a given volume (let's not forget the Fletcher Munson Curve)... and the cable becomes part of that mix. And I'm not even talking about the mental impact of sighted listening, where color and shape of the cables and equipment affects how you hear, which is an additional factor, but how much that affects people isn't a consistent property. So, there's a lot of factors to consider!


----------



## Synthy

nraymond said:


> Skip down to the section titled, "cables … do they differ ?" in this AudioQuest NightHawk review:
> 
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/audio-quest/
> 
> ...


thanks a ton, your reply has all sorts great interesting information. didn't help me make a decision on whether to buy those faaeal cables (which i have more reasons than just sq to want), but exactly the information i wanted nonetheless.


----------



## voja

I was wondering what your method of burning in IEM's is. 
I know that the time the IEM's spend being burned in varies from person to person, but what I'm interested is what tracks do you play on the, and at what volume?
If anybody can leave a link to the music/noise they use for burning in, it'd be great.


----------



## SiggyFraud

voja said:


> I was wondering what your method of burning in IEM's is.
> I know that the time the IEM's spend being burned in varies from person to person, but what I'm interested is what tracks do you play on the, and at what volume?
> If anybody can leave a link to the music/noise they use for burning in, it'd be great.


The 1More app. Takes care of everything; no need to worry about volume, time, noise type, etc.
For Android devices:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onemore.app.smartheadset.android


----------



## PTDennis

I currently have the KZ ZS10 Pro. I really like the separation from the multiple drivers, but would love to have a more controlled sound (without loosing separation). Would you recommend the TRN V90 or the LZ A6Mini? Would those be an worthy  improvement?


----------



## genck

PTDennis said:


> I currently have the KZ ZS10 Pro. I really like the separation from the multiple drivers, but would love to have a more controlled sound (without loosing separation). Would you recommend the TRN V90 or the LZ A6Mini? Would those be an worthy  improvement?


The mids in the V90 is more recessed than the ZS10 Pro, not really an improvement but it is a bit more fun sounding imo.


----------



## -sandro- (Dec 29, 2019)

The MH755 is definitely NOT suitable for sleeping. It really hurts the ear while lying on your side.


----------



## mbwilson111

Ynot1 said:


> One thing I require of earphone if it is going to be used for sleeping is that I am able to determine which side is left and which side is right in the dark.
> I find the KZ ZSN quite handy for that purpose.



If I plan to use an IEM for sleeping, I wrap a small bit of electrical tape on the cable that goes to the right side.. where a mic would be if I used iems with mics.  I can feel it in the dark and the small amount that I use looks ok .


----------



## zachmal

StSe said:


> +1
> 
> Just bought another pair for less than 9€ during last sale (w/o cable). Added a Nicehck cable for ~ 6€. Very nice and comfortable combination.



yep, confirmed ! 

those are like the best earphones out there with an excellent fit, good sound - the option for upgrade or replacement cables is another plus

they can still hurt at times when lying on the side of the ear with one of the harder pillows though


----------



## voja

SiggyFraud said:


> The 1More app. Takes care of everything; no need to worry about volume, time, noise type, etc.
> For Android devices:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.onemore.app.smartheadset.android


Thank you, I'll check it out. One concern which I have is that I want to be able to use my phone, so if somebody else has a different method which I can leave to work on my computer overnight, it would make life easier. 



PTDennis said:


> I currently have the KZ ZS10 Pro. I really like the separation from the multiple drivers, but would love to have a more controlled sound (without loosing separation). Would you recommend the TRN V90 or the LZ A6Mini? Would those be an worthy  improvement?


Nice to hear about your ambition to step up your chifi gear. Here's the thing, TRN V90 is a beast, if you have a smaller budget, it's a very good option. However, if you have the budget for the LZ A6 mini, buy it without questioning it. If you haven't noticed, many people consider it the best sub $150 IEM, so far I only heard very good things about it. THe LZ A6 mini is a whole different league, it's a BIG step up from the sub 50 dollar IEM's. I would say go for it, it's a grail and definitely a game changer. If you have the budget for both, go for it, but to be honest I don't see a reason for you to buy the V90 is you have the LZ A6 mini, the only reason which would make sense is that you can appreciate the A6 mini's brilliance.
Hope I helped, I'm pretty sure anybody here would recommend the A6 mini over the V90.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have both V90 and LZ A6 mini and concur the LZ A6 mini is superior in every way


----------



## mbwilson111 (Dec 29, 2019)

voja said:


> Thank you, I'll check it out. One concern which I have is that I want to be able to use my phone, so if somebody else has a different method which I can leave to work on my computer overnight, it would make life easier.



When I use my PC to burn-in IEMs (or headphones or buds) overnight,  I just queue up a bunch of albums of various types into Foobar2000 and then let it play at normal listening volume for hours or days.  I always listen first to a couple of different types of songs to make sure the volume is at a safe level.

Arrived Friday and currently burning in... but do they need it?  I have no idea... they sounded awesome out of the box.  But I burn-in.... just in case....

LZ- Z05A


----------



## genck

HungryPanda said:


> I have both V90 and LZ A6 mini and concur the LZ A6 mini is superior in every way


Yeah I keep seeing this, might have to just get one already


----------



## DynamicEars

And dont forget LZ A6 mini is actually a $180 IEM that sounded like more than their price.
Just happened that they are selling them om discounted price lately which are absolutely no brainer to get 1, there is no reason not to get them even you already have so many IEM, even you are about to break your promise, even you are receiving ultimatum from your wife, even your wallet are short..


----------



## mbwilson111

DynamicEars said:


> And dont forget LZ A6 mini is actually a $180 IEM that sounded like more than their price.
> Just happened that they are selling them om discounted price lately which are absolutely no brainer to get 1, there is no reason not to get them even you already have so many IEM, even you are about to break your promise, even you are receiving ultimatum from your wife, even your wallet are short..



Have you been eavesdropping at our house?


----------



## genck

So what's the consensus with 2pin or MMCX on the A6 mini, one person had issues with the 2 pin iirc which was surprising. Typically the issues are with mmcx


----------



## -sandro-

StSe said:


> +1
> 
> Just bought another pair for less than 9€ during last sale (w/o cable). Added a Nicehck cable for ~ 6€. Very nice and comfortable combination.



Do you know if I can use the cable of the Moxpad X3 for the Tennmak earpiece?


----------



## chinmie (Dec 29, 2019)

HungryPanda said:


> I have both V90 and LZ A6 mini and concur the LZ A6 mini is superior in every way



it settled then.. I'll be waiting for the next A6 discount 



-sandro- said:


> The MH755 is definitely NOT suitable for sleeping. It really hurts the ear while lying on your side.



different ears, it's definitely sleep-able for my ears 

have you tried the Phonak audeo line? it's old iems, but they are some of the most flush iems I've ever encountered. there's also soundmagic PL50, and massdrop EDC

any iems rhat share the same form factor as the shure 215 (like the Audiosense) might fit the bill, just make sure to pick single driver BA or micro driver

edit: have you tried the Blon BL-03? that's also quite flush and comfortable for sleeping


----------



## zachmal

-sandro- said:


> Do you know if I can use the cable of the Moxpad X3 for the Tennmak earpiece?



https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/98ykkp/what_is_the_deal_with_mmcx_connector_sizes/

the Tennmak Pro uses standard MMCX (using it here with 16-core yoyo cable)

but the Moxpad X3 might be using something else


----------



## voja (Dec 29, 2019)

mbwilson111 said:


> When I use my PC to burn-in IEMs (or headphones or buds) overnight,  I just queue up a bunch of albums of various types into Foobar2000 and then let it play at normal listening volume for hours or days.  I always listen first to a couple of different types of songs to make sure the volume is at a safe level.
> 
> Arrived Friday and currently burning in... but do they need it?  I have no idea... they sounded awesome out of the box.  But I burn-in.... just in case....
> 
> LZ- Z05A


How do they compare to other IEM's?
I'm very interested in the Z05A, what are its pros and cons?


----------



## HombreCangrejo

chinmie said:


> it settled then.. I'll be waiting for the next A6 discount



The A6 mini is already discounted (remember that the original price was 180$). If you have the patience until getting a valid coupon, you can get them as low as 58€/65$. I highly doubt you can get a better price on the next Ali sale.


----------



## chinmie

HombreCangrejo said:


> The A6 mini is already discounted (remember that the original price was 180$). If you have the patience until getting a valid coupon, you can get them as low as 58€/65$. I highly doubt you can get a better price on the next Ali sale.



not the mini, i want to jump in on the bigger A6


----------



## yorosello

Tempted again to purchase A6 Mini after reading @DynamicEars 's post but now I have made my mind that once I get starfield I may just venture to higher budget IEM such as the moondrop blessing 2 or the vanilla A6 to stop myself from buying more iem


----------



## HombreCangrejo

chinmie said:


> not the mini, i want to jump in on the bigger A6



Oh, my bad. Who knows, some LZ models get great discounts after some time (A6 mini, Z05A), but I think others (A4, A5, AFAIK) no. A6 now is at 249$ In Penon and NiceHCK, and 236 in EE Audio. Do you think we'll see it below 150$?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

voja said:


> How do they compare to other IEM's?
> I'm very interested in the Z05A, what are its pros and cons?



For me Z05A are bass light. Very minimally boosted in the mid bass with extreme roll off in the sub bass. That said the bass is fast enough and I don't really hear any bleed. Everything is dry sounding to me. Bass is dry, mids are dry. Mids are a bit forward giving a nice sense of balance. Male vocals not great. Female vocals really good. Treble is smooth and clear. Stage is decent. Separation is good. Over all a good sounding IEM. I was enjoying them with metal, punk, rock stuff and Jpop. Couldn't really get into them with hip hop, reggae, dancehall, modern pop, EDM ect. Overall I think the Z04A is a much better sounding IEM. It carries the same signature(2k, 4k 10k) but has much more boosted mid bass and much deeper extended sub bass. Z04A is kind of a poor mans Semkarch IMO. While definitely a V shaped IEM both male and female vocals sound good and being someone who enjoys bass impact I find the Z04A more enjoyable for all genres. They are both extremely comfortable and lightweight and both seem to be built very nicely. The Z05A is tougher to drive then the Z04A, but they both are easy enough to drive with a phone. The mic controls are nice and work on Android phones. Cables are nice, measure around 0.500.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> Tempted again to purchase A6 Mini after reading @DynamicEars 's post but now I have made my mind that once I get starfield I may just venture to higher budget IEM such as the moondrop blessing 2 or the vanilla A6 *to stop myself from buying more iem*



there is no such a thing. period.


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> there is no such a thing. period.


Well, I wasn't going to "stop completely" but it's just making less purchase.


----------



## DynamicEars

genck said:


> So what's the consensus with 2pin or MMCX on the A6 mini, one person had issues with the 2 pin iirc which was surprising. Typically the issues are with mmcx



I forgot who, but our friend's 2pin A6 mini got accidentally sat downed, so it was an accident, not naturally problem with his 2 pins


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> I forgot who, but our friend's 2pin A6 mini got accidentally sat downed, so it was an accident, not naturally problem with his 2 pins


@Tonymac136 had a set of 2 pin that was missing a female connector piece.


----------



## voja

BadReligionPunk said:


> For me Z05A are bass light. Very minimally boosted in the mid bass with extreme roll off in the sub bass. That said the bass is fast enough and I don't really hear any bleed. Everything is dry sounding to me. Bass is dry, mids are dry. Mids are a bit forward giving a nice sense of balance. Male vocals not great. Female vocals really good. Treble is smooth and clear. Stage is decent. Separation is good. Over all a good sounding IEM. I was enjoying them with metal, punk, rock stuff and Jpop. Couldn't really get into them with hip hop, reggae, dancehall, modern pop, EDM ect. Overall I think the Z04A is a much better sounding IEM. It carries the same signature(2k, 4k 10k) but has much more boosted mid bass and much deeper extended sub bass. Z04A is kind of a poor mans Semkarch IMO. While definitely a V shaped IEM both male and female vocals sound good and being someone who enjoys bass impact I find the Z04A more enjoyable for all genres. They are both extremely comfortable and lightweight and both seem to be built very nicely. The Z05A is tougher to drive then the Z04A, but they both are easy enough to drive with a phone. The mic controls are nice and work on Android phones. Cables are nice, measure around 0.500.


Thanks for giving a detailed answer. Would you put the Z04A in the competition with other sub 50 usd IEM's? For example: V90, C12/C16, BL03...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

voja said:


> Thanks for giving a detailed answer. Would you put the Z04A in the competition with other sub 50 usd IEM's? For example: V90, C12/C16, BL03...



Would consider them side grades. I prefer the Blon sound to either of them, but prefer the build, fit and comfort of the LZ's. I also prefer the cables too. People that don't like or need boosted bass will like the LZ05A's. Those that like bass will probably be left unsatisfied.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 29, 2019)

yorosello said:


> Tempted again to purchase A6 Mini after reading @DynamicEars 's post but now I have made my mind that once I get starfield I may just venture to higher budget IEM such as the moondrop blessing 2 or the vanilla A6 to stop myself from buying more iem



Yeah agree with @DynamicEars that there's no such term "endgame" in this thread hahaha.

I'm also starting to see the light to move up the ladder and buy one set of higher quality rather than getting multiple $50ish USD sidegrades. I've said this before, but I've mostly stopped buying multi BAs/hybrids after I bought my Audiosense T800 6 months ago. I can see there's merit in tasting different sound signatures for cheap now that the CHIFI gods have given us great price for performance ratio these 2 years so it's very easy to impulse buy multiple $30 - 50 USD CHIFI that have good reviews and are cheap. But the costs does add up after a while to that of a midfi set if you bought 3 or 4 of them cheaper ones.

But definitely, there's huge diminishing returns beyond the very good $50 USD CHIFI segment. If I could subjectively rate the jump from budget segment (eg KZ ZS10 Pro) to midfi segment (Audiosense T800/Westone W30) to TOTL segment (QDC Anole VX [auditioned but couldn't afford the purchase]), each segment jump is about 10 - 30% difference in technicalities, though the TOTL segment has more refined tuning with lesser harsh peaks/troughs. The pricing is about 10 times difference each segment you go up (budget -> midfi -> TOTL), but the difference in sound quality is definitely not 10 times the money we paid for. But unfortunately, once you have heard something, there's no way to unhear it and drop down a segment, at least for me haha.

I have some audiophile friends who will stop at no costs to pursue the last 10% in sound quality for thousands of dollars more, though how much we wanna spend is subjective. So the best advise is to just set a budget for yourself into how far you wanna go down this rabbithole and keep to it. There's always gonna be a next better set or hypetrain coming out and the FOMO is strong, but too bad our wallet funds are not unlimited.




HombreCangrejo said:


> Oh, my bad. Who knows, some LZ models get great discounts after some time (A6 mini, Z05A), but I think others (A4, A5, AFAIK) no. A6 now is at 249$ In Penon and NiceHCK, and 236 in EE Audio. Do you think we'll see it below 150$?



I've had the LZ A6 on my wishlist for a long time, the lowest I've seen it go before AE coupons is ~ $235 - 238 USD, not low enough for me to push the trigger. I suspect it will drop in price as the months go by, as per other audio gear, and as newer models with better tech come out.

Their previous well regarded model, the Semkarch SKC CNT1, was previously $95ish USD, but a year or so later, once they were clearing stock, they sold it as low as ~$30 USD. So be patient and I'm certain prices will fall eventually, maybe $150 is possible even for the A6.


----------



## yorosello

baskingshark said:


> Yeah agree with @DynamicEars that there's no such term "endgame" in this thread hahaha.
> 
> I'm also starting to see the light to move up the ladder and buy one set of higher quality rather than getting multiple $50ish USD sidegrades. I've said this before, but I've mostly stopped buying multi BAs/hybrids after I bought my Audiosense T800 6 months ago. I can see there's merit in tasting different sound signatures for cheap now that the CHIFI gods have given us great price for performance ratio these 2 years so it's very easy to impulse buy multiple $30 - 50 USD CHIFI that have good reviews and are cheap. But the costs does add up after a while to that of a midfi set if you bought 3 or 4 of them cheaper ones.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty impossible to harsly quit at this point with the fast development of Chi-fi except I get caught by my parents, most importantly, my mom. But as I had replied at the later time, I wouldn't suddenly stop this chi fi game after buying an $500 pair of IEM, but at the least it will lessen my purchase in the future.


----------



## Solar1971

Sunstealer said:


> I'm in the same boat. Tried the C12, a little too thin for my liking despite cable rolling. I've put it up for sale. Considering the V90 or the KB100. My Spring 1 didn't have enough bass but I liked the mids. Would the A6 mini be a better choice (despite being cheaper?)



the V90s are very nice by the way. Also the KB100 are also very nice. but if you want a really nice set for EDM 
Or anything that needs good powerful bass that’s also relatively clean. Look at the TFZ #3 Oh my god the BASS!!!
Only problem is that they’re a little more $. I got my set for I think... 109$.


----------



## Synthy

i'd been planning on waiting for the e1da 9038D to come out and make my next purchase a Tin P1 or something in that tier to go along with it.

you all have been making me look up the LZ A6 mini, and now i think i want that in the meantime. I can't tell if it'll have too much bass for me though from the few reviews around. and there isn't a review that compares it to anything i've heard in terms of freq response and level of detail (my go tos rn are my TRN BA5 and Tin T2).


----------



## DynamicEars

Synthy said:


> i'd been planning on waiting for the e1da 9038D to come out and make my next purchase a Tin P1 or something in that tier to go along with it.
> 
> you all have been making me look up the LZ A6 mini, and now i think i want that in the meantime. I can't tell if it'll have too much bass for me though from the few reviews around. and there isn't a review that compares it to anything i've heard in terms of freq response and level of detail (my go tos rn are my TRN BA5 and Tin T2).



I have BA5 and T2 but my A6 mini is on one of those ships and wont be here anytime soon. But they are very different iems, as per signature wise and driver configuration wise.
I assume that you like neutral characteristic, since you like a bass light (at least for me) iems.


----------



## Synthy

DynamicEars said:


> I have BA5 and T2 but my A6 mini is on one of those ships and wont be here anytime soon. But they are very different iems, as per signature wise and driver configuration wise.
> I assume that you like neutral characteristic, since you like a bass light (at least for me) iems.


yeah, i think i like neutral best, i get overwhelmed very easily by any real forwards or boosted bass. i also really like detail, but im fairly sibilance sensitive, and even the not that bad level of sibilance on both the T2 and BA5 occasionally get a bit much for me.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Interested to see how you bass shy guys perceive the A6 Mini. I feel they are bass right. While they are not overly boosted they are so rounded and extended that they sound really really good even with bass heavy genres. They still rumble, but its not forward at all. Slightly above neutral is how I would describe them.


----------



## DynamicEars

Synthy said:


> yeah, i think i like neutral best, i get overwhelmed very easily by any real forwards or boosted bass. i also really like detail, but im fairly sibilance sensitive, and even the not that bad level of sibilance on both the T2 and BA5 occasionally get a bit much for me.



maybe you should try HiSenior, midcentric IEM



BadReligionPunk said:


> Interested to see how you bass shy guys perceive the A6 Mini. I feel they are bass right. While they are not overly boosted they are so rounded and extended that they sound really really good even with bass heavy genres. They still rumble, but its not forward at all. Slightly above neutral is how I would describe them.



I cant wait mine to be arrived, slightly above neutral bass quantity is my cup of tea. From the FR, A6 / mini is just nice amount for me, hopefully so.


----------



## Nimweth

Synthy said:


> i'd been planning on waiting for the e1da 9038D to come out and make my next purchase a Tin P1 or something in that tier to go along with it.
> 
> you all have been making me look up the LZ A6 mini, and now i think i want that in the meantime. I can't tell if it'll have too much bass for me though from the few reviews around. and there isn't a review that compares it to anything i've heard in terms of freq response and level of detail (my go tos rn are my TRN BA5 and Tin T2).


+1 for the BA5. Lovely neutral sound and even better run balanced out.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 30, 2019)

PhonoPhi said:


> Where exactly?
> Hearing cable differences  is agreed to be subjective.
> Cable colours are the foundation of my psychoacoustic experience.
> How can it be argued with?



I thought you were being silly but you were being serious. Yes we are susceptible to so many influences from reading graphs and believing them rather than experiencing the sound itself.  Yes colours etc etc. Then left brain, right brain functional leaning. Then inner prejudices and all content the unconscious mind etc. So what is the antidote if we need one or can even have one. Mindfulness. The Art of Noticing. The fine tuning of our own mind to the minutest details. In the deepest mindfulness meditation one can notice the tiniest details and changes. In life some do this to degrees and some don't. In general life yes we are open to so many influences, but we can train our minds to have great clarity of noticing our inner experiences. To some it is innate, some notice through their natural OCD, to most it is mind training.


----------



## darmanastartes

I'm going to be getting the Jade Audio EA3, Dunu DM-480, and Kinera Tyr in for review soon.


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 30, 2019)

DynamicEars said:


> maybe you should try HiSenior, midcentric IEM
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait mine to be arrived, slightly above neutral bass quantity is my cup of tea. From the FR, A6 / mini is just nice amount for me, hopefully so.




Re the bass on the LZ A6 mini. Sub bass and low bass are really well defined and very present. What I would call upper bass and lower mids are slightly but noticeably recessed and sit about a couple of rows further back. This affects deeper male singers like Tony Joe White, but does ensure no bleed into the mids. Treble and highs are unique because of the Piezoelectric driver. I really love the treble style as it suits violins, guitars and many Indian instruments. Some may not like it. To me it adds excitement without shrilling peaks. Be great to hear how you hear it.


----------



## DynamicEars

dharmasteve said:


> Re the bass on the LZ A6 mini. Sub bass and low bass are really well defined and very present. What I would call upper bass and lower mids are slightly but noticeably recessed and sit about a couple of rows further back. This affects deeper male singers like Tony Joe White, but does ensure no bleed into the mids. Treble and highs are unique because of the Piezoelectric driver. I really love the treble style as it suits violins, guitars and many Indian instruments. Some may not like it. To me it adds excitement without shrilling peaks. Be great to hear how you hear it.



Thanks for heading up, like you said and from reviews Ive gathering, they have one of the best bass quality with great texture and one of the fastest DD decay. I certainly not worry about bass, and yes my concern will be on mids and lower mids, they sounded thin compared to few IEMs, but hopefully not too thin.
About piezo, i have spring 1, nx7 pro and **** with **** pro that use piezo also, they have detailed, bright yet smooth, thin-tizzy character, not harsh aggressive, some may like the piezo characters but some maybe not as they are not too natural, like have some more emphasize but smooth than real sounding, it does sounded nice though for me.

Ill let you know when i get my A6 mini. Cheers


----------



## lgcubana

DynamicEars said:


> Thanks for heading up, like you said and from reviews Ive gathering, they have one of the best bass quality with great texture and one of the fastest DD decay. I certainly not worry about bass, and yes my concern will be on mids and lower mids, they sounded thin compared to few IEMs, but hopefully not too thin.
> About piezo, i have spring 1, nx7 pro and **** with **** pro that use piezo also, they have detailed, bright yet smooth, thin-tizzy character, not harsh aggressive, some may like the piezo characters but some maybe not as they are not too natural, like have some more emphasize but smooth than real sounding, it does sounded nice though for me.
> 
> Ill let you know when i get my A6 mini. Cheers


Anxiously awaiting your comparison of the LZ A6 mini to the NX7 Pro.  I just lost out on a pair of the A6 minis; which (like you) I wanted, to compare to my NX7 Pros. 

Now my replacement purchase of the JVC HA-FD01 (for the minis) is more palatable to my ever thinning wallet.


----------



## lgcubana

darmanastartes said:


> I'm going to be getting the *Jade Audio EA3*, Dunu DM-480, and Kinera Tyr in for review soon.



My order (for the Jade EA3) has been in purgatory (Sorting Center, in China)  for the last 16 days. + 5 days that it took Jade to dispatch the order. 

I've already gone from initial interest, to what the Hell, to who gives a deuce.

I've never had an order take a month (or more) before.


----------



## Solar1971

lgcubana said:


> My order (for the Jade EA3) has been in purgatory (Sorting Center, in China)  for the last 16 days. + 5 days that it took Jade to dispatch the order.
> 
> I've already gone from initial interest, to what the Hell, to who gives a deuce.
> 
> I've never had an order take a month (or more) before.



OOOoooooh I wanna know all about the DM-480 please!!!!


----------



## Tonymac136

Oops, I did it again...


----------



## genck

Tonymac136 said:


> Oops, I did it again...




you're welcome (lol)


----------



## Tonymac136

Marvellous. That is the first song I listened to with the Hibiscus. Thanks for that.


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> Oops, I did it again...



Yeah!!! How are they? and how much did you pay?


----------



## Tonymac136

Solar1971 said:


> Yeah!!! How are they? and how much did you pay?



I paid £26.15 for them in a lucky bag from the FAAEL store. I've not had a chance to listen properly and I'm slightly wasted right now so everything is the Best. Thing. Ever. But plugged into the phone straight OOTB with just the tips that were on them to check they work, there is nothing that stands out as being terrible. I'll have a proper listen tomorrow.


----------



## Solar1971

Tonymac136 said:


> I paid £26.15 for them in a lucky bag from the FAAEL store. I've not had a chance to listen properly and I'm slightly wasted right now so everything is the Best. Thing. Ever. But plugged into the phone straight OOTB with just the tips that were on them to check they work, there is nothing that stands out as being terrible. I'll have a proper listen tomorrow.



WOW thats so cheap!!! Lucky!!!!


----------



## darmanastartes

Solar1971 said:


> OOOoooooh I wanna know all about the DM-480 please!!!!



 
Here's a frequency response measurement, they literally arrived today so I haven't had a ton of time to listen to them yet.


----------



## HungryPanda

Got my Jade Audio EA3's a couple of days ago, sound quite like the Hibiscus but not given them enough time as the LZ A6 mini along with a couple of earbuds I made are grabbing my attention


----------



## Synthy

DynamicEars said:


> maybe you should try HiSenior, midcentric IEM
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait mine to be arrived, slightly above neutral bass quantity is my cup of tea. From the FR, A6 / mini is just nice amount for me, hopefully so.


which Hisenior? 



Nimweth said:


> +1 for the BA5. Lovely neutral sound and even better run balanced out.


oh, yeah, the BA5 is really really really great. the level of detail is way above most of its class and its neutral sound is quite great. the only reason im even looking at anything rn is, y'know it's the hobby, plus the BA5 can't isolate AT ALL. even with a perfect tip fit i can hear every tire whine and engine noise from passing cars while walking to work. i've heard the faaeal hibiscus isolate wonderfully, but im not sure if its fr is to my taste. the A6mini at least doesn't have the massive vent the BA5 has. so yeah, basically rn im looking for anything sub$80 that's great sounding without forward bass or treble and can isolate. i'll make a 100+ purchase once i can get my hands on a 9038D.


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 30, 2019)

Have y


Synthy said:


> which Hisenior?
> 
> 
> oh, yeah, the BA5 is really really really great. the level of detail is way above most of its class and its neutral sound is quite great. the only reason im even looking at anything rn is, y'know it's the hobby, plus the BA5 can't isolate AT ALL. even with a perfect tip fit i can hear every tire whine and engine noise from passing cars while walking to work. i've heard the faaeal hibiscus isolate wonderfully, but im not sure if its fr is to my taste. the A6mini at least doesn't have the massive vent the BA5 has. so yeah, basically rn im looking for anything sub$80 that's great sounding without forward bass or treble and can isolate. i'll make a 100+ purchase once i can get my hands on a 9038D.


Have you thought about the Shuoer Tape? Superb detail, very good bass, wonderful mids and treble and a good seal as well. It's not sub $80 but I love it! You might want to try Spiral Dots on your BA5, they work really well for me.


----------



## Solar1971

darmanastartes said:


> Here's a frequency response measurement, they literally arrived today so I haven't had a ton of time to listen to them yet.



Ooooh it looks nice and Sub Bassy!!!
I like the way it looks... plus i like the juice in the highs as well...
I seem to like V and U shape the most. But  also W shape, and least Flat or neutral yuk yuk.


----------



## Synthy

Nimweth said:


> Have y
> 
> Have you thought about the Shuoer Tape? Superb detail, very good bass, wonderful mids and treble and a good seal as well. It's not sub $80 but I love it! You might want to try Spiral Dots on your BA5, they work really well for me.


the seal I get with Spiral Dots isn't great, I personally get better seal on the BA5 with a slightly longer tip (specifically in my right ear), but even with a really great seal im getting a lot of outside noise through the massive vent. as for the Shuoer Tape, im making myself wait until after the 9038D comes out before i buy something at that price level. also wasn't there a rumor that a Tape v2 will be out really soon?


----------



## yorosello

lgcubana said:


> My order (for the Jade EA3) has been in purgatory (Sorting Center, in China)  for the last 16 days. + 5 days that it took Jade to dispatch the order.
> 
> I've already gone from initial interest, to what the Hell, to who gives a deuce.
> 
> I've never had an order take a month (or more) before.


That happened to me as well. Stuck at the transit (Singapore) for already more than 2 weeks without any further update. I'm thinking to just gave up on them & wait the other pair to arrive.


----------



## DynamicEars

Synthy said:


> which Hisenior?



The midcentric one is HiSenior B5+
I dont personally have or have listen to them but I heard they have great mids but with light bass and trebles are not like BA5. @baskingshark  have a pair, you can ask him for more details



Synthy said:


> the seal I get with Spiral Dots isn't great, I personally get better seal on the BA5 with a slightly longer tip (specifically in my right ear), but even with a really great seal im getting a lot of outside noise through the massive vent. as for the Shuoer Tape, im making myself wait until after the 9038D comes out before i buy something at that price level. also wasn't there a rumor that a Tape v2 will be out really soon?



Yes looks like the tape v2 with silver color option is coming. Hopefully they retune the 3-4 khz peak (but i doubt) and fix their QC issues. I have lost my interest in tape right now because of the qc issue.


----------



## chinmie

Synthy said:


> which Hisenior?
> 
> 
> oh, yeah, the BA5 is really really really great. the level of detail is way above most of its class and its neutral sound is quite great. the only reason im even looking at anything rn is, y'know it's the hobby, plus the BA5 can't isolate AT ALL. even with a perfect tip fit i can hear every tire whine and engine noise from passing cars while walking to work. i've heard the faaeal hibiscus isolate wonderfully, but im not sure if its fr is to my taste. the A6mini at least doesn't have the massive vent the BA5 has. so yeah, basically rn im looking for anything sub$80 that's great sounding without forward bass or treble and can isolate. i'll make a 100+ purchase once i can get my hands on a 9038D.





Nimweth said:


> Have y
> 
> Have you thought about the Shuoer Tape? Superb detail, very good bass, wonderful mids and treble and a good seal as well. It's not sub $80 but I love it! You might want to try Spiral Dots on your BA5, they work really well for me.



The Tape ,even though the mids are clear, it's the thin and lean type of mids, and also have V shaped elevated bass and treble.

The Hisenior B5+ on the other hand has a fat and thick mids, a more mid centric sound than the Tape. Also the B5+ seals greatly, and you can even ask (for added price) them to make it in full solid resin


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 7, 2020)

Here is my list of iems in terms of favorites. I thought about every factor possible, fit/isolation, sound, style, cable, details, clarity, etc.

Some are ties but are not labeled as so. The iems near the bottom usually have the worst tuning/sound.

What are your lists?

Favorites in order: 

 1) BQEYZ KB100
 2) BQEYZ BQ3 
3) Audiosense T100 
4) HiLisening S8 Magic Beans 
5) Semkarch CNT1 
6) Moondrop Crescent 
7) Sennheiser IE80 
8) Blon 01 
9) BQEYZ KB1 
10) SIHIVIVE D-105 
11) Audiosense T180


----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> I paid £26.15 for them in a lucky bag from the FAAEL store. I've not had a chance to listen properly and I'm slightly wasted right now so everything is the Best. Thing. Ever. But plugged into the phone straight OOTB with just the tips that were on them to check they work, there is nothing that stands out as being terrible. I'll have a proper listen tomorrow.



We were right the IEM option for the FAAEAL lucky bag was the Hibiscus!
For the price it a great deal considering it was retailing at $50 USD just last month. I gave it a miss as the Hibiscus bass looked a bit light for my tastes, but I bought the option B for earbuds ($19.90). Should be arriving this week, I am taking a punt that it is the FAAEAL Datura Pro.





Synthy said:


> which Hisenior?
> 
> so yeah, basically rn im looking for anything sub$80 that's great sounding without forward bass or treble and can isolate. i'll make a 100+ purchase once i can get my hands on a 9038D.



Hisenior B5+ is about $80ish USD, fits your budget, 5 knowles BA, about 20 dB isolation, N shaped sound signature. Very midcentric, roll off for bass and treble, non fatiguing, great technicalities and great timbre. One of my favourite sets for vocals. Takes well to EQ too so u can boost certain areas (I boost the bass as the bass is quite neutralish and not to my basshead tastes).

FR as such:









LaughMoreDaily said:


> Here is my list of iems in terms of favorites. I thought about every factor possible, fit/isolation, sound, style, cable, details, clarity, etc.
> 
> Some are ties but are not labeled as so. The iems near the bottom usually have the worst tuning/sound.
> 
> ...



For sub $100, my favourites list in order of preference (good to bad) is:

*Single DD:*
1) KBEAR Diamond
2) Toneking Ninetails
3) TFZ No. 3
4) Semkarch SKC CNT1
5) BLON Cardinal
6) BLON BL-03
7) Sony MH755
7) KZ EDR1
8) MEE Audio M6

*Multi BA/hybrid:*
1) NICEHCK M6 with BGVP filter
2) Hisenior B5+
3) KZ ZS10 Pro - *sold*
4) **** - *sold*
5) TRN IM2 - *sold*
6) KZ ZS10 (non Pro) - *sold*
7) KZ ZS6 - *sold*


----------



## BadReligionPunk

How do you go about ordering a hisenior? I feel like a moron looking at the options and seeing parts.  Don't want to just order parts.  Lol.  Do I just message them? I don't even know what I want,  but thick rich mids sound effing wonderful to me.  
I may just order these after I move Z05A and Z04a. That way the wife stays happy.


----------



## DynamicEars (Dec 30, 2019)

BadReligionPunk said:


> How do you go about ordering a hisenior? I feel like a moron looking at the options and seeing parts.  Don't want to just order parts.  Lol.  Do I just message them? I don't even know what I want,  but thick rich mids sound effing wonderful to me.
> I may just order these after I move Z05A and Z04a. That way the wife stays happy.



Stays happy is different from stays unexploded. Better be careful

I dont have HiSenior thus i dunno if you have to buy part per part like that. Thats something a bit complicated, but on good side, like building custom iem for you


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> How do you go about ordering a hisenior? I feel like a moron looking at the options and seeing parts.  Don't want to just order parts.  Lol.  Do I just message them? I don't even know what I want,  but thick rich mids sound effing wonderful to me.
> I may just order these after I move Z05A and Z04a. That way the wife stays happy.



There's a Hisenior B5+ aliexpress page: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799766077.html

Their owner Gareth is quite responsive on messaging so just ask anything they are quite helpful.

I think you're a basshead right? The Hisenior B5+ bass has quite a roll off in the subbass so do EQ the bass, or go for their newer model Hisenior A6 which has supposedly more bass. I don't have the A6, so not sure how thick are the mids, but you can ask @Dcell7 for impressions.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

baskingshark said:


> There's a Hisenior B5+ aliexpress page: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799766077.html
> 
> Their owner Gareth is quite responsive on messaging so just ask anything they are quite helpful.
> 
> I think you're a basshead right? The Hisenior B5+ bass has quite a roll off in the subbass so do EQ the bass, or go for their newer model Hisenior A6 which has supposedly more bass. I don't have the A6, so not sure how thick are the mids, but you can ask @Dcell7 for impressions.



I am a part time basshead, but I do love me some female vocals, so by night I am usually into Adult contemporary, Jazz, Vocals ect. These sound tasty, comfortable and isolating. All good things for night time IEMs.


----------



## baskingshark

BadReligionPunk said:


> I am a part time basshead, but I do love me some female vocals, so by night I am usually into Adult contemporary, Jazz, Vocals ect. These sound tasty, comfortable and isolating. All good things for night time IEMs.



Actually the Hisenior B5+ has lower mids > upper mids, so male vocals are more forward than female ones, which is not common in CHIFI tuning (maybe Semkarch CNT1 with the black filters has a similar lower mid forwardness).

The B5+ is not the most versatile IEM due to its tuning, but it's a great set for jazz and vocals IMHO. And as I said before, after hearing lush mids on it, it's quite hard to go back to the usual V shaped sets.


----------



## chinmie

i haven't heard my B5+ for quite some time, but last night i randomly picked it up out of my toolbox to listen to something on my phone... 

damn... those mids. and mid centric earphones that still has good details and separation behind it is rare


----------



## SomeEntityThing

I'm considering pulling the trigger on the Faaeal Hibiscus, paying ~$40 CDN (price due to Lucky Bag + Coupons) since the other thing grabbing my eye, the A6 Mini, is out of my budget at the moment. Is the Hibiscus a worthy buy if I want something with a neutral-ish/mild v-shape tuning?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Dec 31, 2019)

SomeEntityThing said:


> I'm considering pulling the trigger on the Faaeal Hibiscus, paying ~$40 CDN since the other thing grabbing my eye, the A6 Mini, is out of my budget at the moment. Is the Hibiscus a worthy buy if I want something with a neutral-ish/mild v-shape tuning?


I've seen a lot of bad reviews over this iem. Don't bother.

What's your budget? $50USD?


----------



## SomeEntityThing

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I've seen a lot of bad reviews over this iem. Don't bother.
> 
> What's your budget? $50USD?


Thank you for the input. Yeah, some of the QC and sound issues I've read regarding it are what's stopping me even if the discount is quite significant. 

My budget is around $50 USD max and I've considered the HiLisening S8 as an option because of how I can customize the sound a little via its filters to suit certain genres better. I'd also like to add that I'd prefer to buy IEMs capable of producing treble that isn't too hot, like something more detailed than the NiceHCK P3's highs but with the same no-sibilance traits. After being treated to the P3's treble rolloff for a little while now I'm really liking how no-sibilance sound feels, but getting detailed highs without crossing the line in this price range might be a challenge(?)


----------



## yorosello

SomeEntityThing said:


> Thank you for the input. Yeah, some of the QC and sound issues I've read regarding it are what's stopping me even if the discount is quite significant.
> 
> My budget is around $50 USD max and I've considered the HiLisening S8 as an option because of how I can customize the sound a little via its filters to suit certain genres better. I'd also like to add that I'd prefer to buy IEMs capable of producing treble that isn't too hot, like something more detailed than the NiceHCK P3's highs but with the same no-sibilance traits. After being treated to the P3's treble rolloff for a little while now I'm really liking how no-sibilance sound feels, but getting detailed highs without crossing the line in this price range might be a challenge(?)


Probably TFZ T2 can be a good choice for your budget too


----------



## illumidata

SomeEntityThing said:


> I'm considering pulling the trigger on the Faaeal Hibiscus, paying ~$40 CDN (price due to Lucky Bag + Coupons) since the other thing grabbing my eye, the A6 Mini, is out of my budget at the moment. Is the Hibiscus a worthy buy if I want something with a neutral-ish/mild v-shape tuning?



I had the Faaeals, and really do not recommend, especially on a budget...they are upper mid forward to an extreme that I found painful, and don’t redeem themselves in any other way. KX ZSX are a good choice for a mild V shaped set, with slightly recessed female vocals, not sibilant at all, and feel very musical overall (tight soundstage as well, but super clear) - they can sound a little polite at lower volumes but scale well. TRN BA5s are either neutral or slightly mid forward (depending on who you ask), and would be my pick if you want a set for vocals with a big soundstage, as long as you don’t mind airy bass...it’s gorgeous, if a tad unusual (but be aware of the QC issues, I would not buy via Ali...).


----------



## TheHalfSlav

Hi guys!
I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking on here for a while.
Has anyone tried these? I can't really find anything about them...


----------



## yorosello

Fyi, I just check AliE & the KBEar Diamond is already unavailable. Not sure why


----------



## Tonymac136

Just spent about an hour listening to the KZ S1. It's comfortable and fits well, connects fine to Bluetooth and stays connected all around my apartment (it isn't a big apartment...) Build is a bit plasticky but for the money, mustn't grumble.
But what does it sound like? Well, not great to be honest. It's quite bass shy, no real heft to the sound and though it's reasonably fast it doesn't astound with foot-tapping rhythmic brilliance either. The mids are both recessed and a little thinner than I would like and there is an audible spike where mids meet treble. The treble is ok, good extension to my 40yo ears. There is a hint of that old KZ steeliness about it. 
It's not terrible by any means, it's similar tonally to the old ZS10 (non-pro) with a slightly smoother treble. If anything the soundstage is better than the ZS10 (wide but not very high) and the imaging seems pretty good.
If you're after an IEM for £10-15 then I'd suggest NiceHCK DB3 or Blon BL-01 if they ever turn up again. If you want a TWS IEM for similar money, these are adequate IEMs with TWS capability. Ok at most stuff, offensive at little, excellent at none.


----------



## HombreCangrejo (Dec 31, 2019)

TheHalfSlav said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking on here for a while.
> Has anyone tried these? I can't really find anything about them...



Welcome to the forum, and sorry for your wallet.

That earphone is one of the different incarnations (clones, if you want) of the PAI Audio DR2. It's sold under different brands, but seems that all of them are basically the same.

I have exactly the one that you link in your post, and it's probably one of the best options you can get for that money. Build quality is really stellar, isolation is impressive, and sound quality is way above of what you can expect for the money. I would define the sound as mildly V-shaped, because I don't hear the mids too recessed. Bass kicks really hard, and highs have enough detail and sparkle. Being also a single dynamic driver, you don't get lack of coherence frequently found in cheap hybrid multidriver models.

All I have said is for the cheaper model, the one with DD. I don't have references about the hybrid (1DD + 1BA)

I don't know how good (or bad) is the cable they have. For the looks, I'll better go with one of these, that are really soft, have good quality connectors and a simple but really great (others with better looks don't do the work, as they don't stay in place) chin slider:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32916162030.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.18.2a377019xbNXiI
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/32916975214.html?spm=a219c.12010612.8148356.41.2a377019xbNXiI

Keep in mind also that if you buy only the earphones what you get is exactly that: the 2 shells with 3 pairs of tips. Pelikan case not included.


----------



## TheHalfSlav (Dec 31, 2019)

Great I was anyways gonna order them as I had a trn mmcx cable laying around, just wanted to know they weren't completely bad. Pulling the trigger right now then!


----------



## voja (Dec 31, 2019)

lgcubana said:


> My order (for the Jade EA3) has been in purgatory (Sorting Center, in China)  for the last 16 days. + 5 days that it took Jade to dispatch the order.
> 
> I've already gone from initial interest, to what the Hell, to who gives a deuce.
> 
> I've never had an order take a month (or more) before.


My EA3 was dispatched to my country last Friday. I was expecting it to arrive yesterday.. didn't happen.
So I was sure that it would arrive today.

Didn't happen.

Talk about luck huh? Now I need to have patience for the holidays to pass so the post office works. Very disappointing.. I was truly hoping I'd be able to give it a listen before New Year.
So far it has been 19 days in transit : )


----------



## Viajero

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Here is my list of iems in terms of favorites. I thought about every factor possible, fit/isolation, sound, style, cable, details, clarity, etc.
> 
> Some are ties but are not labeled as so. The iems near the bottom usually have the worst tuning/sound.
> 
> ...


My top 12, let's say, are pretty much the order you see them in my signature.

1. LZ A6
2. LZ A6 Mini
3. BQEYZ Spring 1
4. TIN HiFi T4
5. TFZ King Edition
6. TFZ T2 Galaxy
7. TRN V90
8. SFR **** Pro
9. SFR ****
10. TFZ 2019 My Love Edition
11. BLON BL-03
12. TRN BA5

This is mainly ranked based on sound according to my preferences. But some adjacent positions are essentially ties. And some positions could change with more listening. I simply haven't had the time to sufficiently compare all my different IEMs directly against each other, taking into consideration tip rolling, sources, cables, music variety, etc. 

IEMs 8 through 11 are actually very close and I'll need more time comparing them to be sure of their positions for me. The TRN BA5 actually sounds very good to me for the most part. It is only its lack of sub-bass that makes it rank somewhat lower. I really love sub-bass and it's very important for some of the main genres I listen to. With better sub-bass the BA5 would be up around the T2 Galaxy and V90 in my rankings, maybe just above them. 

I know some people would rather not rank their IEMs and instead just enjoy them for what they each do well. I understand that approach and I ultimately do the same thing, but I find ranking them to be a fun mental and aural exercise. It makes me pay more attention to what I'm hearing and think about what constitutes good sound for my preferences.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Dec 31, 2019)

My standout IEMs are TRN V90, LZ A6 mini, Blon BL01 and BL03 and NiceHCK DB3. Tin T2 and CCA C12 get an honourable mention too. Not ordering them because they all have strengths and because the price varies so much. Bang for buck it's the BL01 that takes it from the DB3.Overall the A6 Mini is the best from the V90. The BL03 is unique. I love it but it isn't technically very good.

At the other end of the scale, the Echobox Finder X1 is a shocker. The KZ ED12 isn't a whole lot better, the TRN V80 sounds abysmal compared to later ChiFi, the KZ ZS10 is better than the V80 but worse than tinnitus and I don't like the tuning of the Bonus IE one little bit. Oh and the IE60 would be a great IEM if it was 20 quid or so.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

If you have a CNT-1, listen to this (at low volume), it's fun. Gets somewhat muddy around 3 minutes, though. 

It's also good on the V90. 


 



Also this:


----------



## dharmasteve

ShakeThoseCans said:


> If you have a CNT-1, listen to this (at low volume), it's fun. Gets somewhat muddy around 3 minutes, though.
> 
> It's also good on the V90.
> 
> ...




The CNT1 is my go to IEM.  Brilliant.


----------



## Viajero

dharmasteve said:


> The CNT1 is my go to IEM.  Brilliant.


I wish I would have got the CNT1 when I saw it for $40 on Amazon. Now it's $130. LZ makes fantastic IEMs.


----------



## RicHSAD (Dec 31, 2019)

The **** Pro are still my favorite IEM at the moment, even over the likes of the Kanas Pro and the P1. I am now waiting for the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014.

I love to test IEMs on this Drums track of the song Wingbeats by Hidden Orchestra. Lots of little details and a a great show of soundstage. It will expose sloppy bass as well.


----------



## genck

Viajero said:


> I wish I would have got the CNT1 when I saw it for $40 on Amazon. Now it's $130. LZ makes fantastic IEMs.


Yeah the CNT1 is good, especially dat bass


----------



## eclein

Happy New Years everybody!
Be safe....waited a month but got **** pros yesterday...wow..what a great iem for $24! I’m buying more colors...lol.
Ed


----------



## voja

Happy New Year to everybody! 

I want to say how thankful and proud I am of this community. Even though I joined recently, I managed to fit in quite well into this welcoming community.  

2019 has been a big year for Chi-Fi, and 2020 will even be bigger. We have made many big accomplishments this year, many people discovered this amazing market and hobby. I think it was a very important year for our community and many people made some big purchases and found many IEM's which they like...and some which they don't like. It's overall a great success since more people joined, this means that we get more opinion on new releases, and the budget of these companies increased... hopefully we see more advanced technology and build quality next year.
The technology will move forward, and in 2020 we will have even better technology and releases. Hopefully we see some new stuff which is better than this years releases.

Overall I'd call it a good year, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> My EA3 was dispatched to my country last Friday. I was expecting it to arrive yesterday.. didn't happen.
> So I was sure that it would arrive today.
> 
> Didn't happen.
> ...


You are not alone.. Mine has been handed to airline(singpost) since 14/12 & until now there are no more update.


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> There's a Hisenior B5+ aliexpress page: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799766077.html
> 
> Their owner Gareth is quite responsive on messaging so just ask anything they are quite helpful.
> 
> I think you're a basshead right? The Hisenior B5+ bass has quite a roll off in the subbass so do EQ the bass, or go for their newer model Hisenior A6 which has supposedly more bass. I don't have the A6, so not sure how thick are the mids, but you can ask @Dcell7 for impressions.



@BadReligionPunk

According to Gareth from Hisenior, the A6 is an improved B5 with more bass. I don't know if it is marketing talk from him though. I asked for a graph but he couldn't provide one 2 months ago. Perhaps he has one now. You could try to contact him.

As i have never listened to the B5 i cannot do a direct comparison. There is just enough bass (for me) on A6 but bassheads will still be disappointed. It is ofcourse a typical BA bass. The mids are really forward and sometimes _for me_ it is too much. Especially with low-res recordings on male vocals. I have to EQ down the mids a bit. The instrument separation and details are great. I would call myself a semi-basshead. I think my current favored FR would be like the Sony MH750.

I haven't spent much time with the Hisenior A6 though (as with most of my gear). I think i have 20-30 hours on them right now. They are fairly easy to drive. I use them on my Shanling M2s on low gain, 25/100 volume and about the same on my Shanling M0. Hope i have helped you a bit.


----------



## Solar1971

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Here is my list of iems in terms of favorites. I thought about every factor possible, fit/isolation, sound, style, cable, details, clarity, etc.
> 
> Some are ties but are not labeled as so. The iems near the bottom usually have the worst tuning/sound.
> 
> ...



I also really like the KB100’s very nice all around IEM.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> @BadReligionPunk
> 
> According to Gareth from Hisenior, the A6 is an improved B5 with more bass. I don't know if it is marketing talk from him though. I asked for a graph but he couldn't provide one 2 months ago. Perhaps he has one now. You could try to contact him.
> 
> ...


I asked them yesterday and they still didn't have the graph, they have for their other iems though.


----------



## ajohn

Hi, I'm a new HeadFi user and a newbie when it comes to choosing good earbuds/in-ears/IEMs. I own the Xiaomi Mi Hybrid Pro, KZ ZSN and KZ AS06 and really appreciate the sound on each of these. The problem I have with most earphones is that they don't fit well and that the seal breaks easily. I've bought different kind of foam tips and KZ star tips and they help with the seal, but don't keep the earbuds snugly in place. The best fit for me is the KZ ZSN. I bought the AS06, expecting an upgrade, but they dont fit well and the cable pushes the earphones away from my ear. So, while the AS06 sounds better to me, I don't use them because of the bad fit. The Hybrid Pro's just fall out of my ears if I move a little bit. They are almost useless to me. I use the KZ ZSN most because of their decent sound and especially their easy, comfy fit.

I've read a good part of this thread and am considering a sub 100 upgrade. I'm tempted to order often recommended models like the blon-03, V90, TFZ T2, Semkarch CNT-1, **** ****, etc. but I would prefer to buy fewer sets and spend more on one higher quality set, i.e. the LZ A6 mini. 

My worry is that I will struggle again with the fit. Are the LZ A6 mini considered a good fit for most people? Is there anything I should buy in addition to increase the chance they will fit well in my ears, e.g. a different cable?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

The LZ is ridiculous good and I would imagine most people would be blown away by them. I wouldn't call the fit to be good for most people though.

KB100 is a good fit for most. 
TRN BA5 is a good fit
For an amazing sounding tube type in ear the Radsone HE100 is really good. Its $80 but I have seen it on sale at $55. 
Don't have but V90 looks very comfortable and I have not heard people complaining about it.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 1, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Hi, I'm a new HeadFi user and a newbie when it comes to choosing good earbuds/in-ears/IEMs. I own the Xiaomi Mi Hybrid Pro, KZ ZSN and KZ AS06 and really appreciate the sound on each of these. The problem I have with most earphones is that they don't fit well and that the seal breaks easily. I've bought different kind of foam tips and KZ star tips and they help with the seal, but don't keep the earbuds snugly in place. The best fit for me is the KZ ZSN. I bought the AS06, expecting an upgrade, but they dont fit well and the cable pushes the earphones away from my ear. So, while the AS06 sounds better to me, I don't use them because of the bad fit. The Hybrid Pro's just fall out of my ears if I move a little bit. They are almost useless to me. I use the KZ ZSN most because of their decent sound and especially their easy, comfy fit.
> 
> I've read a good part of this thread and am considering a sub 100 upgrade. I'm tempted to order often recommended models like the blon-03, V90, TFZ T2, Semkarch CNT-1, **** ****, etc. but I would prefer to buy fewer sets and spend more on one higher quality set, i.e. the LZ A6 mini.
> 
> My worry is that I will struggle again with the fit. Are the LZ A6 mini considered a good fit for most people? Is there anything I should buy in addition to increase the chance they will fit well in my ears, e.g. a different cable?




I have the Semkarch CNT1, the Blon 03 and the A6 Mini. The CNT1 is a great IEM but is no longer manufactured and too expensive now. For a while they were at clearance price but now an overpriced rarity. Between the Blon 03 and A6 Mini. The Blon 03 is a great sounding IEM. It brings a problem of unpredictable QC, fit problems, and cable problems. You need to be quite dedicated to do tip rolling to find a fit, maybe add a spacer and even replace the cable. If you are lucky to get a good one and do the work it is exceptionally good. The LZ A6 mini (I have the MMCX) is good to go out of the box, but a suitable tip may help fit. It is pretty good through the whole frequency range, but...there always is a BUT.....the treble is quite energetic due to the piezoelectric driver. It is not sibilant but quite forward on the soundstage. I would recommend any of those three but the value of the A6 mini at about $76 is very good. The Blon 03 has the best timbre and organic sound if you are willing to expend effort to set it up right.

We all have different ear anatomy so that side can be a problem when ordering from China. It can be worth ordering from Amazon because of the good returns policy.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

ajohn said:


> Hi, I'm a new HeadFi user and a newbie when it comes to choosing good earbuds/in-ears/IEMs.
> 
> My worry is that I will struggle again with the fit. Are the LZ A6 mini considered a good fit for most people? Is there anything I should buy in addition to increase the chance they will fit well in my ears, e.g. a different cable?



If fit is an issue for you [and fit is VERY important in IEMs], then there are IEMs with better and worse fit.

Lets start with the A6 Mini. I just received mine 2 days ago, and while it likes to show off various technicalities, the fit is not what I would call ideal. As you can see from photos, the A6 Mini is kind of large and awkward in shape. The way it is positioned on my ears, the eartips and nozzles actually try to push the IEM out-of-my-ears. It's like it resists going in your head!

Now, you can fix most of this problem by using the right eartips. I, and many others, are getting good fit with Final Audio Type E tips (I am using size L). But Spinfits also work, probably CP100 M or L being the best. I tried it with Spinfits and CP100L might have actually given me the best fit, although a little tight.

What I am saying here, though, is that the A6 Mini has pretty compromised fit out-of-the-box and definitely requires what they call "tip rolling." There's also an argument for replacing the cable, as well. _I can recommend at least 2 cables if you like, you can see the examples on the dedicated A6 Mini thread._

The A6 Mini is not what I could call a particularly ergonomic IEM, and this is a common issue in the Chi-Fi world.

So what are the ergonomic IEMs?

*Ergonomic (for me) IEMs*

TRN BA5 > Semkarch CNT-1 > CCA C10 > KZ ZS-10 Pro > TRN V80 > Sony MH755 (with cable extension) > KZ ED9

*Mediocre fit: *

TFZ King Pro (good fit, but big and heavy) > TRN V90 (good housing, but you need to roll tips), Y*nY*o V2 (needs foams)

*Poor ergonomics (but still worth buying)*

A6 Mini, Tin Hifi T2, KZ ZS-7 and of course the execrable (in terms of fit) BLON BL-03. Other people say that the fit of the old ****-**** was questionable, especially with the stock tips (which, ironically, may work well on the BL-03). People also complain about the KZ ASxx models.

Those are my personal experiences. So to present a more general picture, most people in general say that the CNT-1, C10, ZS-10 Pro, and maybe V80 have good fit. The ZS-10 Pro has a reputation as one of the better-fitting KZ earphones. 

On the flip side, you will find complaints about all of the negative ones I listed, with the BL-03 being the most difficult in terms of fit.

So, what should you do? I am one of the 80% or so of CNT-1 users who found the shell particularly snug and comfortable (a couple people said, alternately, that it was among the worst they had ever attempted. So it's down to ear shape). But you can hardly find a CNT-1 at the good price now. So I wouldn't necessarily look there.

You also mentioned the BL-03. In your shoes, I would wait for the rumoured revision that is coming in a few months, as hopefully they will fix the massive fit issues.

I am not sure that the A6 Mini is the best choice for you. It is one of the my more difficult-fitting IEMs, and requires a definite investment in tips. It literally fights against my ears, trying not to stay in.

In my opinion, you might be best served by the TFZ No. 3. While it is a basshead IEM, it has good technicalities and is known for particularly good fit and isolation. Despite attempts to replace it with various models, it has not really been surpassed. It's so comfortable people take theirs everywhere. It's like a CNT-1 if you can't get a CNT-1.

However, I have a couple of IEMs on the way, and I can let you know about fit compared to the A6 Mini. I have a Tin Hifi T4 on the way (which hopefully improved fit from the T2), and it is a competitor in the price category of the A6 Mini. I also have the LZ A5 coming, which is $29 now, but was about $75 before. It supposedly has nicer fit than the A6 Mini. I also have a CCA C12 on the way, although it's not an extreme upgrade from your existing sub-50 sets.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Okay, I just saw the two posts above mine, and can add to the discussion.

The V90 is reputed to have good fit, and the housing design is fairly sensible. However, unlike other TRN models, the standard TRN red-centre eartips don't really work well on the V90. They position the housing in a strange way. I've seen a number of people rolling tips with the V90, and I think they mostly went with the Spiral Dots. I'll have to check my notes, because I have to tip roll my own V90.

So V90 is mostly fine, but you will probably have to tip roll, and you might want to change cables too, because it is easy.

The KB100 is said to be a generally-good IEM, and more 'musical' than most KZ offerings. So for ajohn, I almost recommended it (sans hearing it) and I think it would be a solid choice.

So, fit wise, ajohn might want to be looking at the TFZ No. 3, BQEYZ KB100, and maybe the TRN BA5 (although it seems more configured for Asian music!). I think the KB100 might deliver a noticeable change from the KZ tuning he is used to, and the No. 3 would probably have more bass capabilities than his existing models.


----------



## yorosello

Both TFZ T2/TFZ No. 3 have good fit imo.


----------



## Synthy

ajohn said:


> Hi, I'm a new HeadFi user and a newbie when it comes to choosing good earbuds/in-ears/IEMs. I own the Xiaomi Mi Hybrid Pro, KZ ZSN and KZ AS06 and really appreciate the sound on each of these. The problem I have with most earphones is that they don't fit well and that the seal breaks easily. I've bought different kind of foam tips and KZ star tips and they help with the seal, but don't keep the earbuds snugly in place. The best fit for me is the KZ ZSN. I bought the AS06, expecting an upgrade, but they dont fit well and the cable pushes the earphones away from my ear. So, while the AS06 sounds better to me, I don't use them because of the bad fit. The Hybrid Pro's just fall out of my ears if I move a little bit. They are almost useless to me. I use the KZ ZSN most because of their decent sound and especially their easy, comfy fit.
> 
> I've read a good part of this thread and am considering a sub 100 upgrade. I'm tempted to order often recommended models like the blon-03, V90, TFZ T2, Semkarch CNT-1, **** ****, etc. but I would prefer to buy fewer sets and spend more on one higher quality set, i.e. the LZ A6 mini.
> 
> My worry is that I will struggle again with the fit. Are the LZ A6 mini considered a good fit for most people? Is there anything I should buy in addition to increase the chance they will fit well in my ears, e.g. a different cable?


in my experience the biggest factor for fit is large enough tips, and not having improperly shaped earhooks. my way to find the right size tips is to go up in size until you find the size that's actually uncomfortable to wear, and then try that size in different brands until you find one in the same size or 1mm smaller that isn't uncomfortable. often with a good enough seal the seal alone will hold the entire shell in place. as for cable/earhooks, over ear is often better for fit than cable down, but a badly shaped earhook can make it worse, you can use the heat from a hair dryer to reshape earhooks. just some ideas that might help with fit.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Jan 2, 2020)

LZ A5 is on sale for $110, another $10 off if referral credit is applied.

Despite mixed reviews, I think this will be a good chance to snag them up if anyone was interested in it like I did. The seller LZ HiFi is cleaning out the stocks right now, like what happened with Semkarch CNT1. They might go even lower in the future, or just running out of stock as a result. So yeah, let's rock some Honda wings in the new year!
(Ps. I'm gonna paint the wings black eventually LOL.)


----------



## Slater (Jan 1, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Hi, I'm a new HeadFi user and a newbie when it comes to choosing good earbuds/in-ears/IEMs. I own the Xiaomi Mi Hybrid Pro, KZ ZSN and KZ AS06 and really appreciate the sound on each of these. The problem I have with most earphones is that they don't fit well and that the seal breaks easily. I've bought different kind of foam tips and KZ star tips and they help with the seal, but don't keep the earbuds snugly in place. The best fit for me is the KZ ZSN. I bought the AS06, expecting an upgrade, but they dont fit well and the cable pushes the earphones away from my ear. So, while the AS06 sounds better to me, I don't use them because of the bad fit. The Hybrid Pro's just fall out of my ears if I move a little bit. They are almost useless to me. I use the KZ ZSN most because of their decent sound and especially their easy, comfy fit.
> 
> I've read a good part of this thread and am considering a sub 100 upgrade. I'm tempted to order often recommended models like the blon-03, V90, TFZ T2, Semkarch CNT-1, **** ****, etc. but I would prefer to buy fewer sets and spend more on one higher quality set, i.e. the LZ A6 mini.
> 
> My worry is that I will struggle again with the fit. Are the LZ A6 mini considered a good fit for most people? Is there anything I should buy in addition to increase the chance they will fit well in my ears, e.g. a different cable?



If the seal keeps breaking, and IEMs keep falling right out of your ear, it sounds like you’re using tips that are too small. Especially since it’s happening with multiple earphones.

You might try some different and/or larger tips. If it improves the fit and seal, then there would be no need to buy even more IEMs.


----------



## ajohn

First of all, thank you all for your suggestions. Good first experience with Head-fi  it's really nice to get so many and varied responses. 

It doesn't seem a good idea for me to get the LZ A6 mini right now. I'll first apply the advice of using larger tips, a different cable and possibly a hair dryer to see if I can get a good fit with my KZ AS06. 

I'll also read up on the mentioned eartips, the V90s and other suggestions. Where can I find info on good 2-pin replacement cables?


----------



## zachmal (Jan 1, 2020)

ajohn said:


> First of all, thank you all for your suggestions. Good first experience with Head-fi  it's really nice to get so many and varied responses.
> 
> It doesn't seem a good idea for me to get the LZ A6 mini right now. I'll first apply the advice of using larger tips, a different cable and possibly a hair dryer to see if I can get a good fit with my KZ AS06.
> 
> I'll also read up on the mentioned eartips, the V90s and other suggestions. Where can I find info on good 2-pin replacement cables?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/ Low end. Cheap. Generic. Otherwise bang for buck cable thread!

would be a good starting point

the 4-core high purity OFC cable of the Hibiscus is currently on offer still (today !)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-249#post-15391786


----------



## sydofne

Hi all, i would like some recommendations if is there are any for what um looking for. I have Cayin N5iiS and flares pro, however i tend to use headphones more.

I was looking for some alternative IEM that is kind of neutral and can give me acess to detail and sweet moda, it can have U shape, but subtle. The Flares Pro defenitly deliver, maybe Im looking for something different, and that i can wear not as deep and flares and was looking to try chifi, as Ia not looking to spend much to try something else, around 60-70 euros and if worth, no more than 150, as im saving for new headphones

I would like to try BA or hybrid, but it can be single DD as are the flares pro. I also Saw etymotic er3xr for 166 euros, but i dont want deep insertion stuff.

Many thanks and happy new year


----------



## Detectit (Jan 1, 2020)

ajohn said:


> First of all, thank you all for your suggestions. Good first experience with Head-fi  it's really nice to get so many and varied responses.
> 
> It doesn't seem a good idea for me to get the LZ A6 mini right now. I'll first apply the advice of using larger tips, a different cable and possibly a hair dryer to see if I can get a good fit with my KZ AS06.
> 
> I'll also read up on the mentioned eartips, the V90s and other suggestions. Where can I find info on good 2-pin replacement cables?




In this thread all about the technical aspects of cables.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985640

Personally I love the Kbear cables has a nice feel and they are flexible. And pricewise it's OK. I don't believe in magical sounding cables. But each their own.
Here a pic of the balanced cable.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3217#post-15214612


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Kumonomukou said:


> LZ A5 is on sale for $110 ($100 if you take a few minutes to sign up two emails for referral credits).
> 
> Despite mixed reviews, I think this will be a good chance to snag them up if anyone was interested in it like I did. The seller LZ HiFi is cleaning out the stocks right now, like what happened with Semkarch CNT1. They might go even lower in the future, or running out of stock as a result. So yeah, let's rock some Honda wings in the new year!



Hmm. Those A5 shells look a lot like the CNT-1. (Not a surprise, though).


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Jan 1, 2020)

ajohn said:


> First of all, thank you all for your suggestions. Good first experience with Head-fi  it's really nice to get so many and varied responses.
> 
> It doesn't seem a good idea for me to get the LZ A6 mini right now. I'll first apply the advice of using larger tips, a different cable and possibly a hair dryer to see if I can get a good fit with my KZ AS06.
> 
> I'll also read up on the mentioned eartips, the V90s and other suggestions. Where can I find info on good 2-pin replacement cables?



I'm glad we can be helpful. Many of us have been purchasing excessive numbers of Chi-Fi IEMs recently, so know the score about what is what.

I looked at my notes on the V90 to find out what the recommended cables and tips are. Here is what they say:


*TRN V90 Accessories*

*EARTIPS*

-Tennmak Turbo Whirlwind Ear tips (or similar) might do them more justice than foam tips

-Spinfit CP145, since the V90s insert pretty deeply.

-JVC Spiral Dots

-TFZ wide bore tips in Large size. "The V90 body is too small and it's impossible to get a seal with regular tips. I usually love TRN tips but they don't work with the V90. TRN really should include a set of large wide bores."

"I've had mine for a week now. I'm amazed at how good they sound. I did run into the issue of not being able to get a seal with normal silicone tips due to the small housings but luckily I have the 14mm wide bores that are included with TFZ iems. There's also a pair in the P1 box and the Tin HiFi T2 box. Lifesavers right there for me. I also found 3 pairs in my old tip graveyard bag from some MEE sets circa 2008."

JVC Spiral Dots are next but there are also a few inexpensive options on Aliexpress.The secret if you're having the fit issue is using a 14mm tip size.


*CABLE*

-Senlee 8 core single crystal cable for best results.


-TRN T1 so-called "Tiger" cable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000110478221.html

[This one is visually appealing, but it has been noted that the number of cores soldered in may be less than 8].


-TRN T2 Silver-Plated Cable



-Kinboofi 8 Core [which goes down to about $25 during sales]:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956046016.html


-I am using the NiceHCK 8 Core SPC, which is comfortable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914622984.html


-NiceHCK 8-core copper cable



Most of these cables go on slight or extreme discount during major sales. "Tiger" goes from $8 to less than $7.50, Kinboofi 8-Core should go from $47 to $25, NiceHCK 8-Core SPC goes from $11 to $9.50.


_Someone is also pushing the 4-core Litz cable, which is on special today, although I find that most people buy silver-plated cables for the V90._

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000515816813.html


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Jan 1, 2020)

Regarding the A6 Mini, here are the two cable recommendations:


A6 Mini Cables


*FENGRU DIY JCALLY JC04P 5N OFC 4 
*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32995790233.html


*Venture Electronics VE Basic 0.78 2pin*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32822038909.html



Make sure to get 0.78mm 2-pin cable if you order a 2-pin A6 Mini, or the MMCX (Fengru has this option) if you ordered an MMCX A6 Mini.

The Fengru cables goes down to $12 during sales.


----------



## Assimilator702

I also had to use the wide bore TFZ tips on my V90. Many here might have gotten that suggestion from me a I had no success with any tip until I tried that one. Tennmak Whirwinds didnt give me a seal at all. After that fiasco I found a seller on AE that had the 14mm wide bores in a large quantity for a very reasonable price and purchased around 30 pairs.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Wow! Can you tell me where you purchased those TFZ wide bores, and for how much?


----------



## HungryPanda

I found the best tips for the Jade Audio EA3 were large shallow wide bore ones


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 1, 2020)

sydofne said:


> Hi all, i would like some recommendations if is there are any for what um looking for. I have Cayin N5iiS and flares pro, however i tend to use headphones more.
> 
> I was looking for some alternative IEM that is kind of neutral and can give me acess to detail and sweet moda, it can have U shape, but subtle. The Flares Pro defenitly deliver, maybe Im looking for something different, and that i can wear not as deep and flares and was looking to try chifi, as Ia not looking to spend much to try something else, around 60-70 euros and if worth, no more than 150, as im saving for new headphones
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of neutral tuning, but the Tin HIFI T2 and T4 have consistently quite good reviews for a neutral set. U can ask the rest as I didn't get them, or check out some reviews about them.




HungryPanda said:


> I found the best tips for the Jade Audio EA3 were large shallow wide bore ones



Yep agree 100% with u on the EA3 benefiting from wide bore tips. The default narrower bore black stock tips are bordering on harsh for the lower treble/upper mids. Wider bore tips make these frequencies tamer and much more enjoyable for treble sensitive folks. But I think trebleheads will very much like the default setup as it is.
I just put up an initial impressions on the dedicated Jade Audio thread for a review unit I received: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jad...s-in-ear-earphone.920461/page-7#post-15392149.

I think the EA3 is quite a good set in technicalities, good details, mild V shaped/U shaped tuning. Wide soundstage and excellent timbre. The midbass is a bit muffled, I'm still trying to pair different tips/sources to see if it can be improved. And the upper mids/lower treble is bordering on sibilant/harsh, but this can be easily fixed with a wider bore eartip.


----------



## yorosello

Everyone is getting their EA3 already but only mine were still stuck somewhere for almost a month


----------



## zachmal

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I'm glad we can be helpful. Many of us have been purchasing excessive numbers of Chi-Fi IEMs recently, so know the score about what is what.
> 
> I looked at my notes on the V90 to find out what the recommended cables and tips are. Here is what they say:
> 
> ...



agreed, a 16-core SPC cable from the unmentionable Yoyo brand let's it literally shine and the details (and sparkle ?) opens up

other copper cables aren't bad with it either


----------



## Solar1971

Assimilator702 said:


> I also had to use the wide bore TFZ tips on my V90. Many here might have gotten that suggestion from me a I had no success with any tip until I tried that one. Tennmak Whirwinds didnt give me a seal at all. After that fiasco I found a seller on AE that had the 14mm wide bores in a large quantity for a very reasonable price and purchased around 30 pairs.



Oh my god you have a lot of gear. 
May I please ask you a question?
what do you think of the TRN BA5s? I was looking at those. 
But I’m holding off to give my bank account a rest. But I would like to
Possibly get them. Thank you


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

eclein said:


> waited a month but got **** pros yesterday...wow..what a great iem for $24! I’m buying more colors...lol.


Are they top heavy/fit the same as the ****?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Solar1971 said:


> May I please ask you a question?
> what do you think of the TRN BA5s? I was looking at those.


A Blon 03 user recently called them "soul-less". He said they didn't stand out as being unique from any other iem.

Which scares me a bit because the guy tuning the BA5 is doing the Blon 05.


----------



## Solar1971

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A Blon 03 user recently called them "soul-less". He said they didn't stand out as being unique from any other iem.
> 
> Which scares me a bit because the guy tuning the BA5 is doing the Blon 05.



oh wow. Thanks. 
I didn’t know there was a new Blon on the way. 
So “soulless” not a good sign. Darn. Well thanks for the heads up. 
I’m  gonna hold off for a bit then.


----------



## Slater (Jan 2, 2020)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I looked at my notes on the V90 to find out what the recommended cables and tips are. Here is what they say:
> 
> -TRN T1 so-called "Tiger" cable:
> 
> [This one is visually appealing, *but it has been noted that the number of cores soldered in may be less than *8].



It was the early TRN 8-core and 6-core cables that had fake wires that weren't soldered.

The Tiger cable *does* have all 8 cores soldered (as seen in my dissection here).



The problem with the Tiger cable is detailed here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/page-64#post-15175746

The quick summary:

1. All 8 of the wires have the same external thickness. However, this is just from the standpoint of the rubber wire insulation. The issue lies with the actual copper conductor wires, once the plastic wire insulation is removed. The 4 transparent yellow wires have a copper conductor core that is generous/‘normal’ thickness. But the 4 solid black wires have a copper conductor core that is barely thicker than a few human hairs.



2. Problem #1 is further compounded due to the _configuration in which the wires were soldered to each plug terminal_. The 4 thick yellow conductors all connect to the + terminals. The paper thin black wires all connect to gnd. This results in poor gnd connectivity (in relation to the + connectivity), and also creates a big resistance imbalance where the + pins have very low resistance and the gnd has a very high resistance.​

It may be an OK cable if you’re only buying it for the cool looks. It is technically a ‘functional cable’ that passes electrons from point A to B. My issue is that corners were cut, and it would have been very easy to make the cable better/differently. It just shows sloppy craftsmanship, which is why I don’t recommend the Tiger cable to anyone. There's too many other better choices available for the same cost.


----------



## eclein

The **** pros have the same fit but with nice rounded edges. I wear them cord down and they fit very nicely, not top heavy that I perceive.


----------



## Slater (Jan 2, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> A Blon 03 user recently called them "soul-less". He said they didn't stand out as being unique from any other iem.
> 
> Which scares me a bit because the guy tuning the BA5 is doing the Blon 05.



A random Joe recently called his beer "soul-less". He said it didn't stand out as being unique from any other beer.

Which scared me a bit, because the bartender that poured his beer was also pouring mine.

It turns out that I ended up loving my beer, and all of my anxiety was for nothing.

I guess the moral of my story is that I really shouldn't be obsessed with 1 random Joe's opinion, and certainly shouldn't let it constantly influence my life. There's 7+ billion other people in the world, and we're all different. What one man finds "soul-less" another may love. There could be a million reasons why, but at the end of the day if I like it then I could care a hill of beans less that someone else doesn't.


----------



## MrMajony (Jan 2, 2020)

Solar1971 said:


> oh wow. Thanks.
> I didn’t know there was a new Blon on the way.
> So “soulless” not a good sign. Darn. Well thanks for the heads up.
> I’m  gonna hold off for a bit then.



It is probably due to BA driver, I have cca c12 and blon 03 and I prefer blon over c12 all time since it sounds "lifeless and boring" for my taste, although separation and details are notable better in c12


----------



## Tonymac136

Next to the BL03 most things do sound a bit soulless. It's like listening to a vinyl through big old floorstanding speakers, whereas the C12 is like listening to an MQA through really modern, superior standmounts. One is clearly better, but if you're of a certain age, it's so hard not to love the other more.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Solar1971 said:


> oh wow. Thanks.
> I didn’t know there was a new Blon on the way.
> So “soulless” not a good sign. Darn. Well thanks for the heads up.
> I’m  gonna hold off for a bit then.


Despite that person's impression Zpolt on youtube still likes the TRN BA5. 

Maybe wait for Bad Guy Reviews opinion as well. It's coming out in a few days.


----------



## Solar1971

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Despite that person's impression Zpolt on youtube still likes the TRN BA5.
> 
> Maybe wait for Bad Guy Reviews opinion as well. It's coming out in a few days.



yeah. Maybe you’re right. The only problem is I don’t trust that Zpolt guy or the Badguy dude. 
I think I know who you’re talking about. Zpolt looks sort of like he’s phillipino. And the badguy is just a normal American white boy that lives in Japan?
They both come across as pitchmen to me. I really only trust non professional reviewers. 
I mean I still read reviews but I take it all with a grain of salt. I know those guys have ulterior motives.


----------



## Solar1971

MrMajony said:


> It is probably due to BA driver, I have cca c12 and blon 03 and I prefer blon over c12 all time since it sounds "lifeless and boring" for my taste, although separation and details are notable better in c12



thanks for your input. Well lifeless isn’t good. But I must say if you like the Blon03 then maybe we simply have very different tastes. 
Because I really do not care for the Blons. They sound sort of muddy to me, and unclear. 
Maybe because I’m old I don’t get bothered by a little treble. My high frequency hearing is probably diminishing. 
if you’re young then maybe BAs sound too sibilant for you? Possibly?


----------



## dharmasteve

Tonymac136 said:


> Next to the BL03 most things do sound a bit soulless. It's like listening to a vinyl through big old floorstanding speakers, whereas the C12 is like listening to an MQA through really modern, superior standmounts. One is clearly better, but if you're of a certain age, it's so hard not to love the other more.



You are so right.  As an 'oldie' I started on vinyl and the Blon 03 do give that throwback feel. That's why I prefer good DDs to BAs as they are more natural and even rhythmic to my taste.


----------



## Solar1971

Hey I’m 48. How old are you guys?
When I was a kid. The cool thing was the 8 track. My dad had an 8 track of the star wars music. 
He would play it in his HUGE ass Cadillac. And i would just sit next to him on the center divider 
Or arm rest. Without a seat belt of course. And just listen while he drove.  I think it was 1977. 
Then In the 80s that damn CD came around and ruined everything!!! 
Hahahahaha.  Those damn 80s.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> You are so right.  As an 'oldie' I started on vinyl and the Blon 03 do give that throwback feel. That's why I prefer good DDs to BAs as they are more natural and even rhythmic to my taste.


Maybe that's what that one Blon user meant when he called the BA5 soul-less. He prefers vinyl/tube sound to CD.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 2, 2020)

Solar1971 said:


> yeah. Maybe you’re right. The only problem is I don’t trust that Zpolt guy or the Badguy dude.
> I think I know who you’re talking about. Zpolt looks sort of like he’s phillipino. And the badguy is just a normal American white boy that lives in Japan?
> They both come across as pitchmen to me. I really only trust non professional reviewers.
> I mean I still read reviews but I take it all with a grain of salt. I know those guys have ulterior motives.


ZPOLT lives in the Phillipines. BAD GUY is from Hawaii and is living in Japan which makes me wonder if he was in the military? I think he said he's an ESL teacher?

I think it's important to respect every reviewer and understand each of them are trying to run a side hustle while enjoying audio like the rest of us. It's important to take into account they have different abilities and interests. They also as you noted have different motives, which okay. To a point. 

Just kick to the curb every reviewer you think cares more about the audio company than the audio fanatic.

If anything Audiobudget seems to be the most about the audio company than the fanatic as I don't see him actively trying to build a fan community around his website other than giving out sale codes for iems that just came out.


----------



## blade74 (Jan 2, 2020)

Solar1971 said:


> yeah. Maybe you’re right. The only problem is I don’t trust that Zpolt guy or the Badguy dude.
> I think I know who you’re talking about. Zpolt looks sort of like he’s phillipino. And the badguy is just a normal American white boy that lives in Japan?
> They both come across as pitchmen to me. I really only trust non professional reviewers.
> I mean I still read reviews but I take it all with a grain of salt. I know those guys have ulterior motives.


I haven’t warmed to my BA5s yet. They just didn’t grab me and yes felt like something was missing or maybe no excitement. But that is just my initial impression and I need to tip roll some more and spend some time with them. I’ll try and spend some time and get back to you.
I was excited by Zpolt raving about them but felt like I was missing something.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Today I shared my review of the Shozy V33 and V33 Pro together.

This is not Chi-Fi really since they're from Hong Kong, but they're cheap and good!

https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-v33-v33-pro-review/


----------



## dharmasteve

Kalnet101 said:


> Sorry! I've posted this in the help section!





Solar1971 said:


> Hey I’m 48. How old are you guys?
> When I was a kid. The cool thing was the 8 track. My dad had an 8 track of the star wars music.
> He would play it in his HUGE ass Cadillac. And i would just sit next to him on the center divider
> Or arm rest. Without a seat belt of course. And just listen while he drove.  I think it was 1977.
> ...



In the 60s I had an 8 track.  My car though was a Hillman Imp.  It would have fitted in the boot of his Cadillac.  
The trouble with some more modern,  detailed,  BA's is that they highlight detailed areas of focus on music tracks rather than give the organic,  rhythmic intention of the track. I don't really like over highlighted details to overtake the balance and natural sound of the music.


----------



## baskingshark

Kumonomukou said:


> LZ A5 is on sale for $110 ($100 if you take a few minutes to sign up two emails for referral credits).
> 
> Despite mixed reviews, I think this will be a good chance to snag them up if anyone was interested in it like I did. The seller LZ HiFi is cleaning out the stocks right now, like what happened with Semkarch CNT1. They might go even lower in the future, or running out of stock as a result. So yeah, let's rock some Honda wings in the new year!
> Ps. I'm gonna paint the wings black eventually LOL.



Thanks for the find. It's still being sold at $270 USD at some places. I saw some reviews saying it was a bit hot in the treble, and I'm borderline treble sensitive, so I don't think it'll be my cup of tea.

Anyone has heard the LZ A5 here?
I like the LZ Semkarch CNT1 and though I don't have them, the LZ A6 mini and the A6 are getting lots of love in the CHIFI thread. Seems in comparison the A5 is not talked about that much.


----------



## Giri2809

dharmasteve said:


> In the 60s I had an 8 track.  My car though was a Hillman Imp.  It would have fitted in the boot of his Cadillac.
> The trouble with some more modern,  detailed,  BA's is that they highlight detailed areas of focus on music tracks rather than give the organic,  rhythmic intention of the track. I don't really like over highlighted details to overtake the balance and natural sound of the music.



Wow.....it's amazing...wish you long and happy life
I'm 48... I thought I'm too old for this hobby...


----------



## TimeSnow

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the find. It's still being sold at $270 USD at some places. I saw some reviews saying it was a bit hot in the treble, and I'm borderline treble sensitive, so I don't think it'll be my cup of tea.
> 
> Anyone has heard the LZ A5 here?
> I like the LZ Semkarch CNT1 and though I don't have them, the LZ A6 mini and the A6 are getting lots of love in the CHIFI thread. Seems in comparison the A5 is not talked about that much.



I had the A5. Loved it but also liked the A4 more. The A4 has tonnes of personality. The A5 is just... Extremely good. 

I just stopped being excited by the A5. Still. Own the A4.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just wanted to say that I love the Blons and Im 19 but my friend that is the same age doesnt really think they are special. The T800 is sibilant to me but not to him. So I believe it is just a personal preference thing more than age.


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> Just wanted to say that I love the Blons and Im 19 but my friend that is the same age doesnt really think they are special. The T800 is sibilant to me but not to him. So I believe it is just a personal preference thing more than age.



For sure preference comes into it but anyone older than mid 30s is going to remember vinyl. Many fondly, others less fondly. I remember in the mid 80s when I was 6 being trusted to change records on my mum's hifi setup. I've always had turntables as a result. For sure a good BA setup sounds fantastic but to me the warmth and musicality of a DD generally and the Blon in particular is just a happy sound.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Solar1971 said:


> yeah. Maybe you’re right. The only problem is I don’t trust that Zpolt guy or the Badguy dude.
> I think I know who you’re talking about. Zpolt looks sort of like he’s phillipino. And the badguy is just a normal American white boy that lives in Japan?
> They both come across as pitchmen to me. I really only trust non professional reviewers.
> I mean I still read reviews but I take it all with a grain of salt. I know those guys have ulterior motives.



The badguy dude definitely isn't a shill. Most of the Manufacturers wont even send him free stuff to review anymore because he wont sugarcoat his reviews like everyone else. He pretty much has to buy his stuff or get it from a 3rd party source.  

Main thing to remember with him though is A.  He is a basshead and B.  He only really listens to classic rock and 90's rap.  

So if you listen to classical or jazz or Jpop or anything else he is probably not a good source of information. Also he tends to get offtrack and talks about unimportant stuff and then realizes that he spent to much time ranting and then just ends the review.  All the while never really reviewing the IEM.  Dude really needs a paper with bullet points so he can just move from one topic to the other and make the whole process a nice coherent thing.  Cuz mostly despite his flaws, dude is on point with stuff.


----------



## HungryPanda

Solar1971 said:


> Hey I’m 48. How old are you guys?
> When I was a kid. The cool thing was the 8 track. My dad had an 8 track of the star wars music.
> He would play it in his HUGE ass Cadillac. And i would just sit next to him on the center divider
> Or arm rest. Without a seat belt of course. And just listen while he drove.  I think it was 1977.
> ...





Giri2809 said:


> Wow.....it's amazing...wish you long and happy life
> I'm 48... I thought I'm too old for this hobby...


 I'm older than you guys but I'll never tire of music


----------



## Slater (Jan 2, 2020)

Giri2809 said:


> Wow.....it's amazing...wish you long and happy life
> I'm 48... I thought I'm too old for this hobby...



*No one is too old to enjoy music.*

Don’t ever think that and don’t ever let anyone tell you that.

I’m gonna be listening to my favorite music when I’m old and grey and on my deathbed. Maybe we won’t even have headphones by then; maybe it will be laser hologram alien space speakers or a wireless audio nerve implant. It doesn’t matter to me.

In fact, if you want to know just how powerful music really is to the human spirit and soul, I read a very interesting article recently:

https://bigthink.com/news/ever-get-...-your-brain-will-never-get-lost-to-alzheimers

Alzheimer’s eats your brain away until you can’t even remember how to put on clothes, swallow food, or even breathe, but it cannot erase the memories of your favorite music. Tell me that doesn’t show how powerful music is.


----------



## Solar1971

Yeah i see a few people with the number 71 in their name.
So i just figured they must be my age... 
If 1971 is good enough for Elon Musk, its good enough for me. 
Gen X 4 LIFE!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Detectit (Jan 2, 2020)

1976 here.... Here they call it "the French fry generation"
As long as i hear high frequencys better than my 10 year younger misses i am not worrying. It turned out there was a high frequency cat repellent device in my neighbor his backyard. I could hear it in the bedroom, my wife didn't hear it.

Blon-03 great IEM... But for me i like the resolution in the highs more in the ZSX


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Solar1971 said:


> Yeah i see a few people with the number 71 in their name.
> So i just figured they must be my age...
> If 1971 is good enough for Elon Musk, its good enough for me.
> Gen X 4 LIFE!!!! hahahaha


I look at boomers and melenials like W. T. F.


----------



## eclein

I’m 62 here and 2020 might not bring jetpacks and flying cars but I’m totally pumped, psyched whatever’s current about future IEMs this year. The four I list in my signature are my best and a few are pretty recent. I’m already saving for others......Fun, hey I just heard Ozric Tentacle for the first time and look forward to more new finds.


----------



## Solar1971

eclein said:


> I’m 62 here and 2020 might not bring jetpacks and flying cars but I’m totally pumped, psyched whatever’s current about future IEMs this year. The four I list in my signature are my best and a few are pretty recent. I’m already saving for others......Fun, hey I just heard Ozric Tentacle for the first time and look forward to more new finds.



Omg thats so funny. Werent we supposed to have the flying cars in the FAR future? as in the year 2000?
I remember people looking at 2000 as a very futuristic time. We were supposed to have at a minimum, personal jet packs.
So we could commute to work and back easily.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Slater said:


> In fact, if you want to know just how powerful music really is to the human spirit and soul, I read a very interesting article recently:
> 
> https://bigthink.com/news/ever-get-...-your-brain-will-never-get-lost-to-alzheimers
> 
> Alzheimer’s eats your brain away until you can’t even remember how to put on clothes, swallow food, or even breathe, but it cannot erase the memories of your favorite music. Tell me that doesn’t show how powerful music is.



Thank you for sharing that interesting article! I had no idea music had such power :0

There's a lot of things I don't know about music yet in general. I'm 18, so my untrained ears make me feel kind of out of place here at times. In the end, however, I'm happy to be surrounded by people here willing to share their knowledge of and experience with audio and audio gear.


----------



## HungryPanda

I used to love the show Space 1999 and we had a moon base with lots of people living there


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> I’m 62 here and 2020 might not bring jetpacks and flying cars but I’m totally pumped, psyched whatever’s current about future IEMs this year. The four I list in my signature are my best and a few are pretty recent. I’m already saving for others......Fun, hey I just heard Ozric Tentacle for the first time and look forward to more new finds.


I'm 70 and have been amazed by the quality of the sound I'm getting from my top four and all since May 2019:
Shuoer Tape, **** Pro, Tin T3 and TRN BA5! Luckily my hearing seems to be holding up pretty well!!


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Just wanted to say that I love the Blons and Im 19 but my friend that is the same age doesnt really think they are special. The T800 is sibilant to me but not to him. So I believe it is just a personal preference thing more than age.


I like both , just got trn pure silver cable for the t800 and what an upgrade


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> *No one is too old to enjoy music.*
> 
> Don’t ever think that and don’t ever let anyone tell you that.
> 
> ...


Music is the life essences for us human


----------



## dharmasteve

I'm definitely a Blon 03 slut.  Next week I'll have the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. Will I be an Urbanfun slut? As one of the older ones on this thread I'm lucky,  I still love music and love IEMs and Buds.  I grew up with vinyl so have a love of the 'analogue' sound. There are billions of people on our small planet trying to live together and have some happiness, meaning, sadness,  melancholia, anger and every other emotion. Viva La IEM. Viva music. Love this thread.


----------



## ironbrewer (Jan 5, 2020)

Have to say that I'm in my 50s and I just can't get past the lack of resolution of the bl-03s. My favorites are probably the **** pro right now. I really like some DDs though. My alpha delta d6s are great.


----------



## Tonymac136

I've been listening a bit more using the Hibiscus today and I'm honestly not sure yet whether I like it. It's great with bass guitars but it's a bit shouty at certain frequencies. The upper end of a baritone voice particularly seems too far forward in the mix. Hoping I can tame some of the weirdness with burn in and tip selection as I really don't like using EQ and it seems too good in many respects to end up in the pile due to tuning weirdness.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 2, 2020)

eclein said:


> I’m 62 here and 2020 might not bring jetpacks and flying cars but I’m totally pumped,


We actually have flying vehicles right now. Bill Cooper saw a UFO while he was working with the US Navy in the 1950s. He was told to keep quiet about it. The vehicle exited the ocean, and then went into the clouds and did so over and over. I was on reddit a couple days ago and someone posted a link to the same vehicle that the US Navy has patented. It goes from the ocean, into space.

https://www.google.com/search?q=us+navy+patent+flying+vehicle


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

mochill said:


> I like both , just got trn pure silver cable for the t800 and what an upgrade


They finally soldered all the cores? ;P


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Does anyone know how to get moisture outside of an iem (repair) or how to find out if that's the case?

My left earphone on my new HiListening S8 no longer works after a few days of using them. 

The S8 have three large holes on the upper back of the iem.


----------



## lgcubana

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Does anyone know how to get moisture outside of an iem (repair) or how to find out if that's the case?
> 
> My left earphone on my new HiListening S8 no longer works after a few days of using them.
> 
> The S8 have three large holes on the upper back of the iem.


If it's just moisture (and not matter), try putting the IEM in a small Ziplock bag, with rice and give it 24 hrs.  At least that's what you do with a cellphone, that has been dunked.


----------



## zenki

Anyone got link to kz starlines tips?
TIA


----------



## TheHalfSlav

zenki said:


> Anyone got link to kz starlines tips?
> TIA


Do they even sell them standalone? I guess you could get one of their cheaper IEMs, should come with them


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> Anyone got link to kz starlines tips?
> TIA



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32726427364.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33004090878.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909318157.html


----------



## 1clearhead

Haha! I'm feel so young next to yall guys at 15 years old! 
Oh, wait a minute? I must be losing my mind! I need to reverse those numbers in the right order! I'm actually 51! Okay, I'm glad I'm back!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 3, 2020)

Who likes singing to their music while listening to their iem? I finally found the one for you to do it too!

The HiLisening S8 Magic Beans.

I'm not sure what this means to you, but I think it's pretty cool. It's the only Chi-Fi iem that I have heard that is like having a karaoke setup in your ears. It's quite rad. Great for people that love singing or humming along.

It has great bass and is good with electronic music. Pull over a hoodie and be immersed!

FYI, Some would consider this iem muddy, sometimes. It's really picky at a recording's quality.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

zenki said:


> Anyone got link to kz starlines tips?
> TIA


Just use the ones from the KZ's you refuse to ever listen to again. We all have a handful.


----------



## Nimweth (Jan 3, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> We actually have flying vehicles right now. Bill Cooper saw a UFO while he was working with the US Navy in the 1950s. He was told to keep quiet about it. The vehicle exited the ocean, and then went into the clouds and did so over and over. I was on reddit a couple days ago and someone posted a link to the same vehicle that the US Navy has patented. It goes from the ocean, into space.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=us+navy+patent+flying+vehicle


Seems similar to the mythical TR3-B Manta. Mind you, if this exists, Elon Musk is wasting his time with rockets!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 3, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Seems similar to the mythical TR3-B Manta. Mind you, if this exists, Elon Musk is wasting his time with rockets!


It sounds like you are not aware of the worlds secret space program. Ever wonder why we didnt go back to the moon (if we did publically)? It all went to secret. Unless you know someone with a top secret clearance you're not going to know about it, anytime soon until for whatever reason they make it public, public.

Read parts of Bill Cooper's behold a pale horse. Most of it is boring crap buy some is really interesting... that's only one source.

PS: they give you real facts in movies but you think it's just Hollywood crap and it's fake but a lot of it is based on reality. How much? Who knows, but some of it is.


----------



## yorosello

Good news, gonna get my starfield tomorrow if there wasn't any setback. The latest gonna be monday


----------



## Sunstealer

My Jade Audio EA3s have finally arrived. They look nice in smoky black. Really impressed by the build quality. Starting burn-in, will report back in due course.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Flying cars have been around for awhile(private builders and skunkworks programs)but there is zero need for them so until there is, we will never see them. Likely there will never be a need for them. The thought is actually quite stupid really and more of an issue then self driving cars, which will need a decade or so to iron out. 

Interesting thing is that look at how crazy advanced tech has become just in the past decade. It will likely triple in the next decade. and then the next decade and then the next. 30 years from now will be insane Blade Runner type ish or we will have destroyed everything and have to start over again. 

Ok tin foil hat put away now.


----------



## yorosello

Sunstealer said:


> My Jade Audio EA3s have finally arrived. They look nice in smoky black. Really impressed by the build quality. Starting burn-in, will report back in due course.


Mine is still next week probably


----------



## Tonymac136

BadReligionPunk said:


> Interesting thing is that look at how crazy advanced tech has become just in the past decade. It will likely triple in the next decade. and then the next decade and then the next. 30 years from now will be insane Blade Runner type ish or we will have destroyed everything and have to start over again.
> 
> Ok tin foil hat put away now.



It terrifies me to think of how many things that have been invented or made affordable in my lifetime that have been made obsolete (for most people) by one device. CD players, MP3 players (I know to many on here, these are still a thing but to the average Joe, not so much), Sat Nav, Camcorders, Laptop Computers even. All killed or rendered niche by the mobile phone. How long before a phone ships with a seriously powerful headphone amp built in for the audiophiles? LG have already come close.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> It terrifies me to think of how many things that have been invented or made affordable in my lifetime that have been made obsolete (for most people) by one device. CD players, MP3 players (I know to many on here, these are still a thing but to the average Joe, not so much), Sat Nav, Camcorders, Laptop Computers even. All killed or rendered niche by the mobile phone. How long before a phone ships with a seriously powerful headphone amp built in for the audiophiles? LG have already come close.


----------



## HungryPanda

Looking forward to 20 more years of tech


----------



## dharmasteve

The LG V30 is definitely better than most sub £300 DAPs. It's still a good mobile phone and I've seen them at £159.00 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Larrabeez

dharmasteve said:


> The LG V30 is definitely better than most sub £300 DAPs. It's still a good mobile phone and I've seen them at £159.00 a few weeks ago.



Really? It is worth to upgrade from V20 to V30? got huge difference in term of SQ?


----------



## dharmasteve

Larrabeez said:


> Really? It is worth to upgrade from V20 to V30? got huge difference in term of SQ?



I never heard the V20, but the V30 sounds better than my FiiO M6 and M9.


----------



## Mybutthurts

HungryPanda said:


> I used to love the show Space 1999 and we had a moon base with lots of people living there



Then it did it's moon Brexit and buggered off...


----------



## BadReligionPunk

Tonymac136 said:


> It terrifies me to think of how many things that have been invented or made affordable in my lifetime that have been made obsolete (for most people) by one device. CD players, MP3 players (I know to many on here, these are still a thing but to the average Joe, not so much), Sat Nav, Camcorders, Laptop Computers even. All killed or rendered niche by the mobile phone. How long before a phone ships with a seriously powerful headphone amp built in for the audiophiles? LG have already come close.


Once A.I. and the robot invasion get ramped up,  tech will be probably be up 100% YOY until skynet happens. 

Scary thing is that almost 100% of everything is digital now.  Music,  TV,  vidoegames,  magazines and books,  information.  Everything.

When Skynet happens, and it always happens, there will be nothing to build on.  Knowledge and information will cease to exist. 

My guess the next step up for IEMs is actual implants inside the ear itself and will be able to reproduce the sound that you want, either by your phone or by just mood.
I'm kind of excited by that.


----------



## Tonymac136

If it will reverse the hearing damage and tinnitus caused by too much loud music and crashing cars for a hobby then I am definitely all for it.

Unless the implants are by Beats. They can keep those.


----------



## darmanastartes

voja said:


> My EA3 was dispatched to my country last Friday. I was expecting it to arrive yesterday.. didn't happen.
> So I was sure that it would arrive today.
> 
> Didn't happen.
> ...


Mine have finally arrived in the US I think.


----------



## TimeSnow

Tonymac136 said:


> If it will reverse the hearing damage and tinnitus caused by too much loud music and crashing cars for a hobby then I am definitely all for it.
> 
> Unless the implants are by Beats. They can keep those.


Post of the year already?


----------



## Viajero

eclein said:


> Happy New Years everybody!
> Be safe....waited a month but got **** pros yesterday...wow..what a great iem for $24! I’m buying more colors...lol.
> Ed


Yeah, I really love the **** Pro. Went back to listening to them recently and they're even better than I remembered. A true steal at $24. 
Btw, you listen to a lot of the same psytrance artists I do.


----------



## MonoJon (Jan 4, 2020)

Solar1971 said:


> thanks for your input. Well lifeless isn’t good. But I must say if you like the Blon03 then maybe we simply have very different tastes.
> Because I really do not care for the Blons. They sound sort of muddy to me, and unclear.
> Maybe because I’m old I don’t get bothered by a little treble. My high frequency hearing is probably diminishing.
> if you’re young then maybe BAs sound too sibilant for you? Possibly?





RikudouGoku said:


> Just wanted to say that I love the Blons and Im 19 but my friend that is the same age doesnt really think they are special. The T800 is sibilant to me but not to him. So I believe it is just a personal preference thing more than age.





Tonymac136 said:


> If it will reverse the hearing damage and tinnitus caused by too much loud music and crashing cars for a hobby then I am definitely all for it.
> 
> Unless the implants are by Beats. They can keep those.



Well, speaking of being old (or young) and how that can affect one's taste in enjoyment of music (and preference for certain IEMs), I am jus' 'bout 41, and I have tinnitus and some loss around 6000 kHz in the left ear. If you are young, please protect your hearing! I swear - please wear earplugs at concerts and around loud machinery and stuff. I remember how amused I was at my first rock concert (Veruca Salt on the American Thighs tour) about how the loud music kinda' made my ears feel funny and how my friend and I had a threshold shift (muffled hearing) after the show and had to yell at each other to talk. Stupid. Loud concerts eventually didn't have as much of an effect, but that was because I was damaging my ears. The hearing loss and tinnitus means that I often have to ask others to repeat themselves, and I have a real hard time with conversations in loud restaurants or bars.

That said, some hearing loss will not effect one's enjoyment of music. My old boss was in his 60s and had these big honking hearing aids in both ears. He is a "Deadhead" type of guy and was always going to music festivals with his wife, it seemed like just about every other weekend. He was always like "Well, I'm gonna take this Friday off too, because I am headed up to XYZ festival".

I think there has been some research about the brain filling in for missing sounds in music as hearing declines somehow. Sorry, i just have a vague sense of remembering reading about this. When I listen to music, it is usually at a volume that drowns out the ringing in my ears completely, But yeah, maybe I am not as sensitive to sibilance because of my age and slight hearing loss as @Solar1971 suggests.

I gotta say, though, ringing in the ears can be super annoying at other times. I do hope, as @Tonymac136 suggested, they develop technology to correct this in my lifetime. If you are young, like @RikudouGoku , please protect your hearing. Wear earplugs - 80 or 85 dB is plenty loud enough to enjoy any music IMHO.


----------



## baskingshark

MonoJon said:


> Well, speaking of being old (or young) and how that can affect one's taste in enjoyment of music (and preference for certain IEMs), I am jus' 'bout 41, and I have tinnitus and some loss around 6000 kHz in the left ear. If you are young, please protect your hearing! I swear - please wear earplugs and concerts and around loud machinery and stuff. I remember how amused I was at my first rock concert (Veruca Salt on the American Thighs tour) about how the loud music kinda' made my ears feel fully and how my friend and I had a threshold shift (muffled hearing) after the show and had to yell at each other to talk. Stupid. Loud concerts eventually didn't have as much of an effect, but that was because I was damaging my ears. The hearing loss and tinnitus means that I often have to ask others to repeat themselves, and I have a real hard time in conversations in loud restaurants or bars.
> 
> That said, some hearing loss will not effect one's enjoyment of music. My old boss was in his 60s and had these big hawking hearing aids in both ears. He is a "Deadhead" type of guy and was always going to music festivals with his wife, it seemed like just about every other weekend. He was always like "Well, I'm gonna take this Friday off too, because I am headed up to XYZ festival".
> 
> ...



Actually in my country, the recommendations are not more than 8 hours exposure at 85 dB to prevent irreversible hearing loss. It is kinda hard to know what is 85 dB when you are plugged into an IEM, though there are some rigs you can get invest in to measure SPL objectively with a dummy head.

I'm in my mid 30s now, been playing piano in a band for 15 years and only in the past 7 years or so have I used IEMs/closed headphones to protect hearing. Prior to that, we were not aware of hearing protection, and were young and naive and just jacked up the amps to have more fun. I think most band practices/concerts, the SPL could hit 100 - 120 dB, and I was always placed next to some subwoofer amps and full set acoustic drums and I had to jack my amp higher to override the drum and house volume. Some days I had ringing in my ears or had muffled hearing (as @MonoJon said, temporary threshold shift) after a band session. 

I did an audiometry test last year and found out I had very mild high frequency hearing loss, semi consistent with age, and likely from all those band sessions when I was younger. And the audiologist said it was irreversible. For normal conversations and music appreciation it doesn't affect me, but hearing loss is irreversible, so please protect your hearing as @MonoJon says. I wished I knew about the importance of hearing protection when I was younger. 

Nowadays, for travelling and band sessions, I am very careful about hearing protection. In particular, I only use IEMs with isolation of 20 dB and above, as these allow a lower volume of music to be played (and also lowers external noise from entering). Even at home, where it is more quiet, I try to resist the temptation to jack up the volume to get more details/kicks. I'm checking out some new tech for bone conduction earphones, which bypasses the eardrums, it's quite nascent and the sound isn't as good as normal earphones, but maybe in the future it can develop well enough to hit the same quality as conventional earphones/cans.


----------



## Toastybob

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It sounds like you are not aware of the worlds secret space program. Ever wonder why we didnt go back to the moon (if we did publically)? It all went to secret. Unless you know someone with a top secret clearance you're not going to know about it, anytime soon until for whatever reason they make it public, public.
> 
> Read parts of Bill Cooper's behold a pale horse. Most of it is boring crap buy some is really interesting... that's only one source.
> 
> PS: they give you real facts in movies but you think it's just Hollywood crap and it's fake but a lot of it is based on reality. How much? Who knows, but some of it is.


Clearly we haven't returned to the Moon because they're letting it burn in.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Actually in my country, the recommendations are not more than 8 hours exposure at 85 dB to prevent irreversible hearing loss. It is kinda hard to know what is 85 dB when you are plugged into an IEM, though there are some rigs you can get invest in to measure SPL objectively with a dummy head.
> 
> I'm in my mid 30s now, been playing piano in a band for 15 years and only in the past 7 years or so have I used IEMs/closed headphones to protect hearing. Prior to that, we were not aware of hearing protection, and were young and naive and just jacked up the amps to have more fun. I think most band practices/concerts, the SPL could hit 100 - 120 dB, and I was always placed next to some subwoofer amps and full set acoustic drums and I had to jack my amp higher to override the drum and house volume. Some days I had ringing in my ears or had muffled hearing (as @MonoJon said, temporary threshold shift) after a band session.
> 
> ...



you might want to try some ANC for commuting. even though some IEMs can block fair amount of noise, but the low rumbles won't be blocked by passive isolation. i bought some BT ANC enabled device (Sony WF and WH XM3), and after using it, it's harder for me to come back using just passive isolating earphones. with them, when i go to busy places or on airplanes/trains, i can use the same amount of volume that i use at home


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> you might want to try some ANC for commuting. even though some IEMs can block fair amount of noise, but the low rumbles won't be blocked by passive isolation. i bought some BT ANC enabled device (Sony WF and WH XM3), and after using it, it's harder for me to come back using just passive isolating earphones. with them, when i go to busy places or on airplanes/trains, i can use the same amount of volume that i use at home



Thanks for the tip, sounds very promising. I tried out a few BT ANC a year or so back, but I felt the sound quality wasn't as good as wired gear. Not sure if the advancements in technology are now better?

I can get about 30 dB passive isolation with some good IEMs, and I generally use bassier sets to offset the low frequency losses of travel, but maybe I'll explore some newer ANC stuff based on your rec.


----------



## RicHSAD (Jan 4, 2020)

Edit: posted in the wrong thread. Oops.


----------



## Cevisi

-sandro- said:


> The MH755 is definitely NOT suitable for sleeping. It really hurts the ear while lying on your side.


Foam tips


----------



## yorosello (Jan 4, 2020)

After the long wait


----------



## MonoJon

chinmie said:


> you might want to try some ANC for commuting. even though some IEMs can block fair amount of noise, but the low rumbles won't be blocked by passive isolation. i bought some BT ANC enabled device (Sony WF and WH XM3), and after using it, it's harder for me to come back using just passive isolating earphones. with them, when i go to busy places or on airplanes/trains, i can use the same amount of volume that i use at home





baskingshark said:


> Thanks for the tip, sounds very promising. I tried out a few BT ANC a year or so back, but I felt the sound quality wasn't as good as wired gear. Not sure if the advancements in technology are now better?
> 
> I can get about 30 dB passive isolation with some good IEMs, and I generally use bassier sets to offset the low frequency losses of travel, but maybe I'll explore some newer ANC stuff based on your rec.



I'm dubious about the benefits of ANC.  I'm prone to think that passive is better. Say, if you have some background noise that is 95 dB and you have some other sound that is 95 dB to cancel it out, I think the hair cells in the coclilea will still be damaged over time, even if the brain doesn't perceive the sound. I'm looking for a pair of used Emytonic er3se for commuting and some HiFi earplugs for concerts.


----------



## Sunstealer

baskingshark said:


> Actually in my country, the recommendations are not more than 8 hours exposure at 85 dB to prevent irreversible hearing loss. It is kinda hard to know what is 85 dB when you are plugged into an IEM, though there are some rigs you can get invest in to measure SPL objectively with a dummy head.
> 
> I'm in my mid 30s now, been playing piano in a band for 15 years and only in the past 7 years or so have I used IEMs/closed headphones to protect hearing. Prior to that, we were not aware of hearing protection, and were young and naive and just jacked up the amps to have more fun. I think most band practices/concerts, the SPL could hit 100 - 120 dB, and I was always placed next to some subwoofer amps and full set acoustic drums and I had to jack my amp higher to override the drum and house volume. Some days I had ringing in my ears or had muffled hearing (as @MonoJon said, temporary threshold shift) after a band session.
> 
> ...



When I was learning to ride a motorbike, the instructor advised using earplugs to block the white noise from riding at speed. I drive a Mazda MX-5 everyday and use a pair of Etymotic earplugs to reduce the wind roar. I also find it very mindful to drive like this: I can still hear but everything is pleasantly muted. I also use them at concerts and noticed I barely had any ringing in my ears even though I was almost front row. Most venues will give you a set of foam earplugs for free if you ask.


----------



## DynamicEars

yorosello said:


> After the long wait


Niceee.. Waiting for your impression


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> Niceee.. Waiting for your impression


Soon. After some more burning in I'll let you know. But so far so good, I like the sound


----------



## Solar1971

Nimweth said:


> I'm 70 and have been amazed by the quality of the sound I'm getting from my top four and all since May 2019:
> Shuoer Tape, **** Pro, Tin T3 and TRN BA5! Luckily my hearing seems to be holding up pretty well!!



You like the BA5... good good...
Im so close to buying a pair. But im just not sure they'll be good with EDM.
Im not a basshead. but i like full bass. not thin.
Do you listen to any EDM ?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

Toastybob said:


> Clearly we haven't returned to the Moon because they're letting it burn in.


I just read something recently that said Stanley Kuberick filmed the fake moon landings. Who really knows what's real or not? But we do know we didnt have the technology to get past the Van Allen Radiation Belt during the time they set foot on the moon. Or at least we were told we didn't.


----------



## DynamicEars

Solar1971 said:


> You like the BA5... good good...
> Im so close to buying a pair. But im just not sure they'll be good with EDM.
> Im not a basshead. but i like full bass. not thin.
> Do you listen to any EDM ?



BA5 wont please EDM genre user. You will need more sub bass, they have nice texture and speed but they are sitting down there shyly, covered by mid bass hump


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Seems similar to the mythical TR3-B Manta. Mind you, if this exists, Elon Musk is wasting his time with rockets!


I heard that Elon Musk said he was an alien on some youtube video. If you're aware of hologram technology aliens could probably use that to look human.

I actually saw a video on YouTube a while ago of that same scenario.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> You are so right.  As an 'oldie' I started on vinyl and the Blon 03 do give that throwback feel. That's why I prefer good DDs to BAs as they are more natural and even rhythmic to my taste.


I heard Shozy v33's are supposed to sound like vinyl?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

eclein said:


> The **** pros have the same fit but with nice rounded edges. I wear them cord down and they fit very nicely, not top heavy that I perceive.


I couldn't even get my ****'s to fit in my ears. The connector and the cord has no weight while the iem itself is quite heavy and well distributed like other iems.


----------



## Nimweth

Solar1971 said:


> You like the BA5... good good...
> Im so close to buying a pair. But im just not sure they'll be good with EDM.
> Im not a basshead. but i like full bass. not thin.
> Do you listen to any EDM ?


EDM isn't one of my preferred genres. I listen mostly to classical, ambient and  electronic music with a helping of rock, oldies, bossa Nova and reggae. I find that the BA5 is a great all-rounder, but when I feel like a bit of bass there's always my **** Pro and ZS7!


----------



## yorosello

I guess the Starfield really can go head to head with Diamond.


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I heard Shozy v33's are supposed to sound like vinyl?



Looked at the Shozy V33/V33 Pro reviews and they looks interesting and the V33 is good value. At the moment I'm very taken with the Semkarch CNT1s. They work well with Folk, Indian, African, Rock and do support that analogue sound I like. I have a few buds already the best being the Rose Masya Mk 2 but they are more like wearing a pair of little speakers on the side of the head. You need big ears. We all have something in common on this site/thread in that we are moved by the music enough to articulate our love of it and it's nuances. It's a language of emotion and feeling that ameliorates the struggles of existing on a small planet. I wonder what music sounds like on the moon?


----------



## chinmie

MonoJon said:


> I'm dubious about the benefits of ANC.  I'm prone to think that passive is better. Say, if you have some background noise that is 95 dB and you have some other sound that is 95 dB to cancel it out, I think the hair cells in the coclilea will still be damaged over time, even if the brain doesn't perceive the sound. I'm looking for a pair of used Emytonic er3se for commuting and some HiFi earplugs for concerts.



sound vibrates the inner ears to transmit them to the brain. if you don't hear sound, then there's no vibration. those ANC tech is really simple to replicate on multitrack recording system. just duplicate the track and flip the polarity. you would get dead silence.

i have etymotics at home and have used them for travelling in planes. as good as it goes to block higher pitch noises (even better than ANC), but it won't do better to reduce low pitch noises than ANC.

so it depends on the situation really. for noisy and ever changing background noise like on the stage, or in a public restaurants for instance, passive noise isolation would do better. for use in proximity to engine sounds (planes, trains, vacuum cleaners, or any droning sounds) , ANC would be better.

want the best of both world? use those etymotic or other IEMs for passive cancelling, and then use an ANC enabled headphone over it


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Looked at the Shozy V33/V33 Pro reviews and they looks interesting and the V33 is good value. At the moment I'm very taken with the Semkarch CNT1s. They work well with Folk, Indian, African, Rock and do support that analogue sound I like. I have a few buds already the best being the Rose Masya Mk 2 but they are more like wearing a pair of little speakers on the side of the head. You need big ears. We all have something in common on this site/thread in that we are moved by the music enough to articulate our love of it and it's nuances. It's a language of emotion and feeling that ameliorates the struggles of existing on a small planet. I wonder what music sounds like on the moon?


Life without music would be unbearable, but I'm not certain sounds would be heard on the moon, there isn't any atmosphere to transmit the vibrations.


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I couldn't even get my ****'s to fit in my ears. They connector and the cord has no weight while the iem itself is quite heavy and well distributed like other iems.


Try different tips, I found Spiral Dots (size L) very successful and I get a very good fit and seal.


----------



## TimeSnow

Nimweth said:


> Life without music would be unbearable, but I'm not certain sounds would be heard on the moon, there isn't any atmosphere to transmit the vibrations.



This is half-right. The moon DOES have an atmosphere, but there's not enough of it to transmit sound meaningfully. 

https://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/LADEE/news/lunar-atmosphere.html


----------



## dharmasteve

Just noticed Semkarch CNT1 is $59.99 on Linsoul.


----------



## illumidata

Responding because I love the BA5s and EDM.



Solar1971 said:


> You like the BA5... good good...
> Im so close to buying a pair. But im just not sure they'll be good with EDM.
> Im not a basshead. but i like full bass. not thin.
> Do you listen to any EDM ?


I would recommend them for those times when you _don’t _want to listen to EDM 



DynamicEars said:


> BA5 wont please EDM genre user. You will need more sub bass, they have nice texture and speed but they are sitting down there shyly, covered by mid bass hump


I concur, texture is airy, not dense - you won’t _feel _the sub bass in the conventional sense. BA5s are definitely mid/upper bass centric, all the emphasis is on the melodic end of the bass lines. Which is awesome.



Nimweth said:


> EDM isn't one of my preferred genres. I listen mostly to classical, ambient and  electronic music with a helping of rock, oldies, bossa Nova and reggae. I find that the BA5 is a great all-rounder, but when I feel like a bit of bass there's always my **** Pro and ZS7!


BA5s have the most extended mid range of all my ‘phones, perfectly tweaked to avoid shoutyness and stabbing (I’m hyper sensitive to upper mids as well). 
They are fantastic for all the genres you’ve mentioned, and your post has reminded me again that it’s been way too long since I listened to any reggae...or dub (weirdly, I woke up this morning actually thinking about one of my favourite records from my youth that I haven’t heard in forever - War of Words by Singers & Players http://www.deezer.com/album/10547787 ). Sorry, my mind is wandering!

Have a blessed weekend all, with a great soundtrack


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Try different tips, I found Spiral Dots (size L) very successful and I get a very good fit and seal.


I think I tried those. I will try again.

As of right now, I don't know why the **** is the only iem that doesn't fit. But I think it's the bad design.


----------



## Nimweth

illumidata said:


> Responding because I love the BA5s and EDM.
> 
> 
> I would recommend them for those times when you _don’t _want to listen to EDM
> ...


Try "Man Free" by Linton Kwesi Johnson from the "Dread Beat and Blood" album. Sly Dunbar's drumming is awesome on the BA5!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

yorosello said:


> I guess the Starfield really can go head to head with Diamond.


Let's hope so. It'll be a good headfi boxing match worth rootin' for both sides.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

I was listening to the Blon 01 earlier and compared it to the HiLisening S8 and the KB100 and it sounds so naturally beautiful but lacks all those beautiful details and sounded boring in comparison. The Blon 03 seems like a pass.

I hope they figure out the bass and details perfectly on the 05...


----------



## yorosello (Jan 4, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Let's hope so. It'll be a good headfi boxing match worth rootin' for both sides.


Yeah, they really need to have a head to head fight. I feel that both are pretty identical from the review by @baskingshark. Hope I can try the diamond's demo & compare it by myself hahaha.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

yorosello said:


> Yeah, they really need to have a head to head fight.


Maybe it'll be like a Mike Tyson fight where one bites the eartips off the other. 

Starfield or the Diamond? Which one will bite the others eartips?


----------



## yorosello

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Maybe it'll be like a Mike Tyson fight where one bites the eartips off the other.


Probably


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Try different tips, I found Spiral Dots (size L) very successful and I get a very good fit and seal.



I have tried numerous different brands,  of different depths,  widths,  narrow,  long,  foam etc,  but always end up putting the Spiral Dots (large)  back on. Really good bass.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> I have tried numerous different brands,  of different depths,  widths,  narrow,  long,  foam etc,  but always end up putting the Spiral Dots (large)  back on. Really good bass.


Yes, try this track for sub bass on the **** Pro (also excellent on the Shuoer Tape):


----------



## MonoJon

chinmie said:


> sound vibrates the inner ears to transmit them to the brain. if you don't hear sound, then there's no vibration. those ANC tech is really simple to replicate on multitrack recording system. just duplicate the track and flip the polarity. you would get dead silence.
> 
> i have etymotics at home and have used them for travelling in planes. as good as it goes to block higher pitch noises (even better than ANC), but it won't do better to reduce low pitch noises than ANC.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure that ANC prevents the vibration of the hair cells in the inner ear. My suspicion is that the hair cells are vibrated just as much or different cells are vibrated and the cancellation effect occurs in the brain. Please point me to a reputable scientific/medical source if I am wrong. If I am wrong, then I hope this tech will continue to improve and trickle down to more brands and models to the point where I am interested to try it.

At any rate, I have read that Sony and Bose have the best ANC technology currently. For pure audio quality reasons I would Sony before Bose.

My car supposedly has full time ANC to combat road noise and make the cabin quieter. I'm not sure it really does all that much, and I've no idea who makes the ANC technology used by Ford, but the only way to turn it off is to remove a little 10 amp fuse. But anyway, I digress..


----------



## RicHSAD

Nimweth said:


> Yes, try this track for sub bass on the **** Pro (also excellent on the Shuoer Tape):



Try Tempered By Your Love by Lorn for sub bass. At just over 1 minute it barely qualifies as a song, but you'll know which IEM has bass and which doesn't. 

Spoiler: The **** Pro have bass.


----------



## nraymond

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just read something recently that said Stanley Kuberick filmed the fake moon landings. Who really knows what's real or not? But we do know we didnt have the technology to get past the VAN Allen Radiation Belt during the time they set foot on the moon. Or at least we were told we didnt.



The moon landings happened, there has always been lots of evidence, and it is very sad that the internet does such a good job of amplifying wrong ideas and bad information (flat earth, pseudoscience, fake cures, sexism, racism). Well curated and properly weighted/valued information systems don’t create these problems. If you’re interested in real conspiracies, take a look at what large corporations have been doing over the last 50 years and how they’re twisted laws the world over to create tax havens and corporate welfare laws so that we now have companies that pay negative taxes year over year, and take a look at offshore shell companies used by the people who run these companies to avoid paying any taxes, and then wonder whether modern capitalism as it’s currently implemented is really as great as so many companies and well to do people claim it is.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

chinmie said:


> sound vibrates the inner ears to transmit them to the brain. if you don't hear sound, then there's no vibration. those ANC tech is really simple to replicate on multitrack recording system. just duplicate the track and flip the polarity. you would get dead silence.
> 
> i have etymotics at home and have used them for travelling in planes. as good as it goes to block higher pitch noises (even better than ANC), but it won't do better to reduce low pitch noises than ANC.
> 
> ...



I have always been tempted to try that especially with earbuds that don't have any isolation.  The XM2's I have already kill about 90% of the outside noise already. They are so good its ridiculous. Hard to imagine that the XM3 are that much better, but apparently they are. 

You tried this? You sure it wont turn our brains to applesauce?


----------



## SoundChoice

THREAD: Sub-$100 IEMs with ANC for Elderly People on the Moon


----------



## BadReligionPunk




----------



## Tonymac136 (Jan 4, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I was listening to the Blon 01 earlier and compared it to the HiLisening S8 and the KB100 and it sounds so naturally beautiful but lacks all those beautiful details and sounded boring in comparison. The Blon 03 seems like a pass.
> 
> I hope they figure out the bass and details perfectly on the 05...



01 and 03 sound nothing alike.

Edit - out of curiosity how loud do you listen? I don't find the 01 boring at all. To my ears it's tuned quite similar to the Tin T2 but with a bit more bass. But I listen quite loud so I tend to naturally favour a fairly neutral tune.


----------



## voja (Jan 4, 2020)

While everybody is discussing moon landings and flying cars, I'm just sitting here, realizing it's Saturday and my EA3 still hasn't arrived. I didn't even know it's Saturday, that's the worst part. Hopefully they arrive before the WWIII breaks out, and before we confirm whether the Moon landing is real


----------



## Xyst

Can anyone help me find a replacement for Monk Lites?

Love them for sleeping (side sleeper) and love the old 3 button mic. The newest ones I bought as replacement still have the volume controls on-line, but don't work with Android (iOS only).

What else is out there with decent sound, a small shell, and an Android compatible 3 button control?


Thanks!


----------



## nraymond

MonoJon said:


> I'm not sure that ANC prevents the vibration of the hair cells in the inner ear. My suspicion is that the hair cells are vibrated just as much or different cells are vibrated and the cancellation effect occurs in the brain. Please point me to a reputable scientific/medical source if I am wrong.



Auditory hair cells are specialized for specific frequencies depending on their location in your ear. It is impossible for them to be stimulated and for the brain to not perceive sound, as long as the brain is functioning normally. Any basic medical or scientific text on the subject covers this (high school science textbooks and up).


----------



## TimeSnow

MonoJon said:


> I'm not sure that ANC prevents the vibration of the hair cells in the inner ear. My suspicion is that the hair cells are vibrated just as much or different cells are vibrated and the cancellation effect occurs in the brain. Please point me to a reputable scientific/medical source if I am wrong. If I am wrong, then I hope this tech will continue to improve and trickle down to more brands and models to the point where I am interested to try it.
> 
> At any rate, I have read that Sony and Bose have the best ANC technology currently. For pure audio quality reasons I would Sony before Bose.
> 
> My car supposedly has full time ANC to combat road noise and make the cabin quieter. I'm not sure it really does all that much, and I've no idea who makes the ANC technology used by Ford, but the only way to turn it off is to remove a little 10 amp fuse. But anyway, I digress..



Noise Cancellation comes in two forms, passive and active. Most 'systems' use both. Passive is things like insulation to dampen noise. Active works via phase cancellation.

You can literally see it work with speakers. Flip the phase of a duplicated track and play both. The speaker literally stops moving. The brain doesn't need to be involved. It never gets the vibrations. They've been cancelled out.


----------



## chinmie

BadReligionPunk said:


> I have always been tempted to try that especially with earbuds that don't have any isolation.  The XM2's I have already kill about 90% of the outside noise already. They are so good its ridiculous. Hard to imagine that the XM3 are that much better, but apparently they are.
> 
> You tried this? You sure it wont turn our brains to applesauce?



i already past trying phase, now i do it often 

the thing is as much as i like the WH XM3's ANC capability, i don't like the sound too much for listening to music (i stiil like it for movies and gaming). 
i can EQ it of course, but i much prefer the sound characteristics of IEMs compared to full headphones anyway. so i usually use the XM3 with no sound at all.. i use it only to have a quiet time.

that's why i often just use my favorite IEMs or TWS and layer it with the XM3. 

for outdoor usage, i use the WF XM3, which i much prefer sound-wise compared to the WH XM3


----------



## RikudouGoku

@MonoJon Will accept your words of wisdom ( I do not go to concerts or anywhere loud  ( except maybe cinema one time every 2 years or so))


----------



## Solar1971

illumidata said:


> Responding because I love the BA5s and EDM.
> 
> 
> I would recommend them for those times when you _don’t _want to listen to EDM
> ...



thanks for the reply and the nice information. 
I guess I’ll just have to pass on the BA5s.  Unfortunately. 
The reason I keep asking about them is..... I read many people saying very nice things about them.
So I guess I’m just hoping that they’ll be good for EDM. And bass heavy music. 
Wishful thinking i guess. 
Thanks again


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

nraymond said:


> The moon landings happened, there has always been lots of evidence, and it is very sad that the internet does such a good job of amplifying wrong ideas and bad information (flat earth, pseudoscience, fake cures, sexism, racism). Well curated and properly weighted/valued information systems don’t create these problems. If you’re interested in real conspiracies.


The moon landings probably did happen, we just don't know which way they happened. An astronaut himself said NASA doesnt have the technology to get through the van allen radiation belt. Of course, I'm talking about a public NASA. Not a secret space program.

 Other astronauts have said unusual things too. One NASA employee said they saw some 7 foot alien helping an astronaut during a space flight. Another said when they sent a rover to Mars and saw that it looked like Earth they turned the monitors down to look like the Mars we know today. Who knows what's real and what's not?

We do have a NASA employee on Headfi but he has probably sworn to not talk about his job.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Solar1971 said:


> I guess I’ll just have to pass on the BA5s.  Unfortunately.
> The reason I keep asking about them is..... I read many people saying very nice things about them.
> So I guess I’m just hoping that they’ll be good for EDM. And bass heavy music.
> Wishful thinking i guess.


I just heard in a video yesterday the BA5 have a slight imaging problem. I'm not sure what that means but it sounds KZ-ish.  A lot of people still seem to love them so maybe slight isnt a big deal.


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just heard in a video yesterday the BA5 have a slight imaging problem. I'm not sure what that means but it sounds KZ-ish.  A lot of people still seem to love them so maybe slight isnt a big deal.


That's interesting, I consider the imaging to be one of the strengths of the BA5, especially through my Xduoo X20 via balanced out.


----------



## DBaldock9

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The moon landings probably did happen, we just don't know which way they happened. An astronaut himself said NASA doesnt have the technology to get through the van allen radiation belt. Of course, I'm talking about a public NASA. Not a secret space program.
> 
> Other astronauts have said unusual things too. One NASA employee said they saw some 7 foot alien helping an astronaut during a space flight. Another said when they sent a rover to Mars and saw that it looked like Earth they turned the monitors down to look like the Mars we know today. Who knows what's real and what's not?
> 
> We do have a NASA employee on Headfi but he has probably sworn to not talk about his job.



I work at NASA, but have only been here 16 years - working in the labs where the ISS software is tested. 

 At the time of the Apollo 11 Moon landing in 1969, I was 8 years old, and we watched it on a "portable" TV (Sears B/W tube model, with handle, but NOT battery powered) at a cabin on a lake in Idaho.


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I just heard in a video yesterday the BA5 have a slight imaging problem. I'm not sure what that means but it sounds KZ-ish.  A lot of people still seem to love them so maybe slight isnt a big deal.



To watch too many videos or read too many reviews or opinions only confuses things. Better to read people's posts or watch people's videos about gear that you own. Find the ones you agree with, and use their opinions to guide purchases. There is no such thing as the perfect IEM. Every single one will have somebody who doesn't like it.


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> Try "Man Free" by Linton Kwesi Johnson from the "Dread Beat and Blood" album. Sly Dunbar's drumming is awesome on the BA5!


Listening to it now (finally  ). This really takes me back...scintillating stuff, the BA5 loves it!
Picked up Forces of Victory as well, and some Lee Perry.

Great rec. Thank you.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 4, 2020)

Ok. Time to get back on topic. Its partially my fault. 

I wish people would put their iems in their signature in order of their favourites.


----------



## PhonoPhi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Ok. Time to get back on topic. Its partially my fault.
> 
> I wish people would put their iems in their signature in order of their favourites.


Back to IEMs, have not you heard the recent breakthrough news of CCA C10 becoming the hottest IEM (finishing with a prominent "+" distinction in a prestigious list ahead of many others worthy contenders)? That will most likely further strengthen the ever growing CCA/KZ popularity


----------



## mbwilson111

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Ok. Time to get back on topic. Its partially my fault.
> 
> I wish people would put their iems in their signature in order of their favourites.



I wish everyone would put all their gear on their profile page as we are instructed to do when we join.


----------



## genck

mbwilson111 said:


> I wish everyone would put all their gear on their profile page as we are instructed to do when we join.


yeah but when people look at yours they may go into cardiac arrest, it's for safety that we don't


----------



## McArooni

I haven't had the chance to try many Chifi brands, but out of all the iems I own the Trn V90 turned out to be my absolute favorite, even if they required some work. I started trying several KZ models and the ZSX turned out to be my daily pic, with the Zsn pro a close second (Zst pro and ZS10 staying in the closet 99% of the time). I then decided to give Trn a chance, and while I enjoyed their overall sound signature there was something missing in the low end, which was odd to me because according to their specs they should be able to push out a good amount of bass.
One day I noticed that when listening to the Zsx I had to keep moving them around because of poor fit. I got some Spinfit tips and not only did this improve the comfort, but the improved isolation also resulted in slightly better sound quality. I did the same with the V90: holy cow, what a difference. Using Spinfit tips the Iem went a tiny bit closer to my eardrums (maybe 1mm?) and using L size tips I reached amazing levels of isolation. Now the low end is there, it's a huge step up from the Zsx and the vocals are still nice and crisp.
I couldn't believe what a difference the tips can make.

Now of course I'm still curious to try new iems 8) Though I doubt I'll buy anything in the 50$ range, at least until the V100. I'm looking closer to the 100$ threshold right now.


----------



## genck

McArooni said:


> I haven't had the chance to try many Chifi brands, but out of all the iems I own the Trn V90 turned out to be my absolute favorite, even if they required some work. I started trying several KZ models and the ZSX turned out to be my daily pic, with the Zsn pro a close second (Zst pro and ZS10 staying in the closet 99% of the time). I then decided to give Trn a chance, and while I enjoyed their overall sound signature there was something missing in the low end, which was odd to me because according to their specs they should be able to push out a good amount of bass.
> One day I noticed that when listening to the Zsx I had to keep moving them around because of poor fit. I got some Spinfit tips and not only did this improve the comfort, but the improved isolation also resulted in slightly better sound quality. I did the same with the V90: holy cow, what a difference. Using Spinfit tips the Iem went a tiny bit closer to my eardrums (maybe 1mm?) and using L size tips I reached amazing levels of isolation. Now the low end is there, it's a huge step up from the Zsx and the vocals are still nice and crisp.
> I couldn't believe what a difference the tips can make.
> 
> Now of course I'm still curious to try new iems 8) Though I doubt I'll buy anything in the 50$ range, at least until the V100. I'm looking closer to the 100$ threshold right now.


Sounds like you need a TFZ no 3 in your life


----------



## baskingshark

McArooni said:


> I haven't had the chance to try many Chifi brands, but out of all the iems I own the Trn V90 turned out to be my absolute favorite, even if they required some work. I started trying several KZ models and the ZSX turned out to be my daily pic, with the Zsn pro a close second (Zst pro and ZS10 staying in the closet 99% of the time). I then decided to give Trn a chance, and while I enjoyed their overall sound signature there was something missing in the low end, which was odd to me because according to their specs they should be able to push out a good amount of bass.
> One day I noticed that when listening to the Zsx I had to keep moving them around because of poor fit. I got some Spinfit tips and not only did this improve the comfort, but the improved isolation also resulted in slightly better sound quality. I did the same with the V90: holy cow, what a difference. Using Spinfit tips the Iem went a tiny bit closer to my eardrums (maybe 1mm?) and using L size tips I reached amazing levels of isolation. Now the low end is there, it's a huge step up from the Zsx and the vocals are still nice and crisp.
> I couldn't believe what a difference the tips can make.
> 
> Now of course I'm still curious to try new iems 8) Though I doubt I'll buy anything in the 50$ range, at least until the V100. I'm looking closer to the 100$ threshold right now.



Definitely tips will make or break an IEM. ---> case in point BLON BL-03. Different tips not only affect comfort/isolation, but they also influence sound signature for better or worse. In general, I find wider bore silicone tips lower the bass whereas narrow bore ones increase it. And foam tips generally decrease the treble.

If u cannot hear the bass frequencies well in a supposedly bassy IEM like the TRN V90, that is usually a tip/fit issue. Most of us in this hobby will tiproll (try out different eartips) when we get our hands on a new IEM, as we all have different ear anatomies so it's not guranteed that the stock tips will fit everyone OOTB. YMMV.


----------



## McArooni

genck said:


> Sounds like you need a TFZ no 3 in your life



My current wishlist includes ikko OH10 and BQEYZ Spring 1, but as the cost goes up it will take a bit longer to fix the itch 8) 



baskingshark said:


> If u cannot hear the bass frequencies well in a supposedly bassy IEM like the TRN V90, that is usually a tip/fit issue. Most of us in this hobby will tiproll (try out different eartips) when we get our hands on a new IEM, as we all have different ear anatomies so it's not guranteed that the stock tips will fit everyone OOTB. YMMV.



100% agree. I'm mainly a headphone/speaker guy, and i wasn't expecting the eartips to impact the sound of iems that much. I've been extremely lucky, because in Taipei I found a store that has the whole Spinfit stock available for testing in all sizes. After spending there 45 minutes I was extremely glad to give her some $$$, the way the V90 sounded after I left the store made me think I had just bought a new set of expensive iems.


----------



## Sunstealer

Nimweth said:


> I'm 70.....





Solar1971 said:


> .....Do you listen to any EDM ?



These two quotes together could be my post of the year 

That's not to say septuagenarians don't listen to EDM.....


----------



## genck

Sunstealer said:


> These two quotes together could be my post of the year
> 
> That's not to say septuagenarians don't listen to EDM.....


where do you think the term "boomer" came from, **** all that ww2 bull. 70 yr olds be boomin'


----------



## Nimweth

illumidata said:


> Listening to it now (finally  ). This really takes me back...scintillating stuff, the BA5 loves it!
> Picked up Forces of Victory as well, and some Lee Perry.
> 
> Great rec. Thank you.


"It Dread inna Inglan" is also wonderful from the same album!


----------



## SoundChoice

McArooni said:


> Now of course I'm still curious to try new iems 8) Though I doubt I'll buy anything in the 50$ range, at least until the V100. I'm looking closer to the 100$ threshold right now.



Enjoy the ride. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3215#post-15213090


----------



## BadReligionPunk

McArooni said:


> I haven't had the chance to try many Chifi brands, but out of all the iems I own the Trn V90 turned out to be my absolute favorite, even if they required some work. I started trying several KZ models and the ZSX turned out to be my daily pic, with the Zsn pro a close second (Zst pro and ZS10 staying in the closet 99% of the time). I then decided to give Trn a chance, and while I enjoyed their overall sound signature there was something missing in the low end, which was odd to me because according to their specs they should be able to push out a good amount of bass.
> One day I noticed that when listening to the Zsx I had to keep moving them around because of poor fit. I got some Spinfit tips and not only did this improve the comfort, but the improved isolation also resulted in slightly better sound quality. I did the same with the V90: holy cow, what a difference. Using Spinfit tips the Iem went a tiny bit closer to my eardrums (maybe 1mm?) and using L size tips I reached amazing levels of isolation. Now the low end is there, it's a huge step up from the Zsx and the vocals are still nice and crisp.
> I couldn't believe what a difference the tips can make.
> 
> Now of course I'm still curious to try new iems 8) Though I doubt I'll buy anything in the 50$ range, at least until the V100. I'm looking closer to the 100$ threshold right now.



You need to jump on the LZ A6 Mini train ASAP. Phenomenal sounding IEM that's on clearance. From $180 to $70ish right now. Once they are gone, people are going to be bumming they didn't get one. Also LZ A5 is just starting to make the clearance rounds. I believe it was $280 now marked down to $88 on Taobao.


----------



## RikudouGoku

BadReligionPunk said:


> You need to jump on the LZ A6 Mini train ASAP. Phenomenal sounding IEM that's on clearance. From $180 to $70ish right now. Once they are gone, people are going to be bumming they didn't get one. Also LZ A5 is just starting to make the clearance rounds. I believe it was $280 now marked down to $88 on Taobao.


LZ A5 is already gone now, so yes get on the mini train


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A5 is already gone now, so yes get on the mini train


LZ make the mini,  but they also made the Semkarch CNT1. I have both and I would say the CBT1 is the better IEM,  IMHO of course.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> LZ make the mini,  but they also made the Semkarch CNT1. I have both and I would say the CBT1 is the better IEM,  IMHO of course.


Seems all their iems are very good.


----------



## ShabtabQ

I know this is the wrong thread but just a quickie, can anyone suggest me a cheap Type C to Micro B short cable for Fiio Q1 mkii. or at least throw me to thread related to these kind of stuff.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

PhonoPhi said:


> Back to IEMs, have not you heard the recent breakthrough news of CCA C10 becoming the hottest IEM (finishing with a prominent "+" distinction in a prestigious list ahead of many others worthy contenders)? That will most likely further strengthen the ever growing CCA/KZ popularity


CCA and KZ could become the best audio company in the world and I still wouldn't care.  I bought 15 of their iems and they were all generally terrible (compared to the ones in my sig). I've rather listen to terrible iems from other companies now.

With that being said, I just heard the TRN BA5 uses the same components as the KZ AS06 and that scares me. I think they're probably best friends... but I'm trying to stay away from KZ-like components. But, some people seem to like the BA5 and it's always priced well. $40USD right now.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

ShabtabQ said:


> I know this is the wrong thread but just a quickie, can anyone suggest me a cheap Type C to Micro B short cable for Fiio Q1 mkii.


Is this what you need?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000076192641.html


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> CCA and KZ could become the best audio company in the world and I still wouldn't care.  I bought 15 of their iems and they were all generally terrible (compared to the ones in my sig). I've rather listen to terrible iems from other companies now.
> 
> With that being said, I just heard the TRN BA5 uses the same components as the KZ AS06 and that scares me. I think they're probably best friends... but I'm trying to stay away from KZ-like components. But, some people seem to like the BA5 and it's always priced well. $40USD right now.



FYI

TRN was started by ex-KZ audio engineers (the ones that do the design and tuning) that had been there for years and years.

So you’re basically just buying the same stuff you hate so much (KZ), only with a different name (TRN).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 5, 2020)

Delete.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> FYI
> 
> TRN was started by ex-KZ audio engineers (the ones that do the design and tuning) that had been there for years and years.
> 
> So you’re basically just buying the same stuff you hate so much (KZ), only with a different name (TRN).


It's actually the KZ sound that is irritating. If they use the same components it's possible that it'll same the same to me. Yes, tuning is different... I'm willing to buy the V90/BA5 and give them a 2nd shot.

I'm willing to give TRN a try again as the V20 sounded good but was a waste as it was only for blues/folk music?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> LZ make the mini,  but they also made the Semkarch CNT1. I have both and I would say the CNT1 is the better IEM,  IMHO of course.


That's crazy to hear. The A6 Mini even has 3 sound filters to try to beat the CNT1. And, it still doesn't.


----------



## SoundChoice

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why don't more people talk about the **** ****?



Because they're on the naughty list.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

McArooni said:


> My current wishlist includes ikko OH10 and BQEYZ Spring 1, but as the cost goes up it will take a bit longer to fix the itch 8)
> 
> 100% agree. I'm mainly a headphone/speaker guy, and i wasn't expecting the eartips to impact the sound of iems that much. I've been extremely lucky, because in Taipei I found a store that has the whole Spinfit stock available for testing in all sizes. After spending there 45 minutes I was extremely glad to give her some $$$, the way the V90 sounded after I left the store made me think I had just bought a new set of expensive iems.


Bad Guy Reviews also loves the OH10 and Spring 1. They are in his top 10 MidFi video.

Which Spinfit eartips do you love with the TRN V90?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

SoundChoice said:


> Because they're on the naughty list.


Lol. I deleted my post. So sad to have so many banned brands.


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> It's actually the KZ sound that is irritating. If they use the same components it's possible that it'll same the same to me. Yes, tuning is different... I'm willing to buy the V90/BA5 and give them a 2nd shot.
> 
> I'm willing to give TRN a try again as the V20 sounded good but was a waste as it was only for blues/folk music?



Im not sure what the “KZ sound” you speak of is. 

But I’d assume the guys whose job it was to *make* the “KZ sound” for years (and then left to start their own company), probably brought a lot of that DNA with them.


----------



## kukkurovaca

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Ok. Time to get back on topic. Its partially my fault.
> 
> I wish people would put their iems in their signature in order of their favourites.





mbwilson111 said:


> I wish everyone would put all their gear on their profile page as we are instructed to do when we join.



Yeah. Gear lists in signature do no favors to searchability of threads.


----------



## harry501501

MrMajony said:


> It is probably due to BA driver, I have cca c12 and blon 03 and I prefer blon over c12 all time since it sounds "lifeless and boring" for my taste, although separation and details are notable better in c12



I didn't expect much from the C12 and on first listen with tips similar to the Starline ones it sounded like a side step to something like the ZS10 Pro or C10, but once I changed to Spinfits it really opened up the sound and it sounded much better.... more mature and I actually really like it. I'd say it's far from "lifeless" and it's got a lovely bass response and like you say it's got better detail levels. I'll see if I can test it side by side with the Blon but at the moment I wouldn't say either is better by any far margin (from memory that is).


----------



## harry501501

Virtu Fortuna said:


> Today I shared my review of the Shozy V33 and V33 Pro together.
> 
> This is not Chi-Fi really since they're from Hong Kong, but they're cheap and good!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-v33-v33-pro-review/



I love the look of these. Seems the V33 might be something worth trying at £34 on Alie.


----------



## dharmasteve

LaughMoreDaily said:


> That's crazy to hear. The A6 Mini even has 3 sound filters to try to beat the CNT1. And, it still doesn't.



It's just my taste. The A6 mini is very good, but the Semkarch has a more organic sound to me and at the moment they are the IEM I use daily. The highs on the A6 are really good for certain music but the Semkarch has a generally better timbre and tone to my taste. Both have solid bass.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> It's just my taste. The A6 mini is very good, but the Semkarch has a more organic sound to me and at the moment they are the IEM I use daily. The highs on the A6 are really good for certain music but the Semkarch has a generally better timbre and tone to my taste. Both have solid bass.


Is the Semkarchs bass similar to the mini? As in being tight and fast


----------



## BadReligionPunk

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the Semkarchs bass similar to the mini? As in being tight and fast


Its not as tight or fast as the A6M. Its also much more boosted and is the most forward part of the signature. Its a very "live" sounding IEM. Front row at a show type "live". 

A6M is leaps and bounds better with layering, imaging, details, and stage. 

Both are very good compliments to each other IMO


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Is the Semkarchs bass similar to the mini? As in being tight and fast



Not as tight or as fast as the A6 Mini.  The Semkarch has more pronounced upper  bass/lower mids. I would say the Semkarch is more coherent and musical,  especially for those who like male vocals. But for classical music the A6 mini is exceptional.  The Semkarch with the gold filter is like a Blon 03 with a bit more muscle. IMHO.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Not as tight or as fast as the A6 Mini.  The Semkarch has more pronounced upper  bass/lower mids. I would say the Semkarch is more coherent and musical,  especially for those who like male vocals. But for classical music the A6 mini is exceptional.  The Semkarch with the gold filter is like a Blon 03 with a bit more muscle. IMHO.


Yeah male vocals are really recessed in the mini in comparison to the amazing highs and lows. That was the reason I was looking at some mid centric iems....and ended up getting the Hisenior T2


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah male vocals are really recessed in the mini in comparison to the amazing highs and lows. That was the reason I was looking at some mid centric iems....and ended up getting the Hisenior T2



I think that's exactly the reason I tend to pick up the Semkarch because of better male vocals.  The A6 with its addition of BAs may well have better low mids than the A6 mini. Just a guess as I've never heard them.  Has any one compared the A6 with the A6 mini?


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> I think that's exactly the reason I tend to pick up the Semkarch because of better male vocals.  The A6 with its addition of BAs may well have better low mids than the A6 mini. Just a guess as I've never heard them.  Has any one compared the A6 with the A6 mini?



One place to check might be here

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a6-a6-mini-discussion-and-review-thread.919056/

Only a few pages to skim and see if it has what you are looking for.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> One place to check might be here
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a6-a6-mini-discussion-and-review-thread.919056/
> 
> Only a few pages to skim and see if it has what you are looking for.



Thanks for that.  It seems Peter123 says the midrange of the A6 is perfect for male vocals.  Its clear the BAs in the A6 up its mids compared to the A6 mini. I won't get the A6 as I can't spend that much on the A6, but it seems they are a very special IEM


----------



## Vapour Trail

The Spring 1s are for real. I got them last week and they quickly became a favorite. Even using the included tips.

Have the A6 minis on the way and am excited to check those out. Perhaps the OH10s next...


----------



## ShabtabQ

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Is this what you need?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000076192641.html


No no not this, something like CL06 by fiio but cheap


----------



## McArooni (Jan 5, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Bad Guy Reviews also loves the OH10 and Spring 1. They are in his top 10 MidFi video.
> 
> Which Spinfit eartips do you love with the TRN V90?



If here in Taiwan the OH10 and Spring 1 had the same price as Amazon, I'd probably jump on the Ikko soon. The way people describe their sound makes them sound (eh) like something I could really enjoy and very different from my current iems. The problem is that here I could buy the Spring 1 for 130$ (nice!) while the Ikko OH10 sell for 230$.....yikes. The only distributor is on the other side of the island so not easy to go there and listen to them in person.

I'm currently using the CP100 (yellow ones), large size. I did a lot of swapping and the CP100 and CP145 were my favorites, very close to each other but in my ears the CP100 were a better fit. I believe that if I owned a set of both and spent a lot of time at home testing them with different music, for some genres the CP145 may be pretty much the same, but one of the things I was looking forward to when buying new tips was to let the low end of the V90 show up a bit more, and the Cp100 L did that perfectly. I need to stress out that the most important step was moving from M size to L size. Changing the standard tips with CP100 M moved the driver a bit closer to my eardrums and improved the fit, but the biggest sound quality improvement was moving from M to L, due to the ideal (for my ears) isolation. Walking away from the store I couldn't hear people talking around me, and when I went to the bus station I didn't hear the announcement calling the arrival of my bus. It has never happened to me before with iems, only with headphones. The extra isolation and improved low end really gave me a new set of iems. My Kz Zsx benefited from Spinfit tips but not as much as the V90, I guess it's a matter of ear fit.

Unfortunately this means that I have a foot in the iem rabbit hole and one in the eartips upgrade one. Thank God I'm staying away from the cables threads 



genck said:


> Sounds like you need a TFZ no 3 in your life



According to how people describe them, they do sound like something I could enjoy. Though my wife might disagree with the use of the term "need" xD


----------



## kukkurovaca

Vapour Trail said:


> The Spring 1s are for real. I got them last week and they quickly became a favorite. Even using the included tips.



The Spring 1 included tips and cable are very good.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I'm loving the **** **** with Spiraldots. It's a worthy buy. I was on a review website and they gave them 3 stars and the **** Pro 2.5 stars. I guess upgrading isn't worthwhile?


----------



## DynamicEars

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm loving the **** **** with Spiraldots. It's a worthy buy. I was on a review website and they gave them 3 stars and the **** Pro 2.5 stars. I guess upgrading isn't worthwhile?


 I would take **** pro any time of the day because of very off timbre of the original ****. **** pro have much better timbre and acceptable with still all the goodness of the ****, better details, but they have boosted high. Both of them still suffer from mid bass bleed, but they have good sub bass for the price. Open and airy signature is still the same on the Pro. I cant see any downgrading section on Pro except the bright trebles maybe not for everyone. But i myself is a treble sensitive person and and i still can take them.


----------



## dharmasteve

I bow to the JVC Spiral Dot. Whatever tips I buy, and I have a fair amount, I always return to the Spiral Dots (L). How amazing and how important is getting the right tip for oneself . How amazing that each person's ear architecture is different. Having the correct tip is as important as the IEM itself. It's quite a search.


----------



## DynamicEars

dharmasteve said:


> I bow to the JVC Spiral Dot. Whatever tips I buy, and I have a fair amount, I always return to the Spiral Dots (L). How amazing and how important is getting the right tip for oneself . How amazing that each person's ear architecture is different. Having the correct tip is as important as the IEM itself. It's quite a search.



I used to be spiral dots addict but since i got sedna, they fit slightly better than already great fit spiral dots, and they dont smoothen trebles. Depends on the iem themselves of course but mostly I prefer the sedna earfit, the short one. Grab a pair and try them.


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> I used to be spiral dots addict but since i got sedna, they fit slightly better than already great fit spiral dots, and they dont smoothen trebles. Depends on the iem themselves of course but mostly I prefer the sedna earfit, the short one. Grab a pair and try them.


I use both sedna & spiral dots because I love both tips


----------



## voja (Jan 6, 2020)

Disclaimer: I don't think anybody should count my opinion in on their choice to buy the EA3, while I can do advanced research pretty well, I don't have the listening experience which would make my opinion valid to be taken into account. I'm am no audiophile and just enjoy good stuff  : ) This hobby and platform is new to me, and I am not trying to give an image of a professional.

My EA3 has arrived today. It took them 25 days.
I think it's too early to write any official and serious impressions, however I do think that the bass doesn't satisfy me on a level which I wanted it to, that being said, they are far from bass light. They actually have a pretty impressive amount sub-bass.

My only previous earphones were the ones which came stock with my Samsung S8, and Brainwavz Delta earphones. I'll give these some break in time, and I'll give them more listening time, however I don't see any major difference between these and my previous earphones... which doesn't sound right, I must be doing something wrong. Maybe it's the fit or something else, but these didn't blow me away. Besides the soundstage which is noticeably bigger, I'll have to give them time to notice and hear other qualities of their sound.

They are definitely a bit bright, but I didn't find any major issues with that. I didn't feel any discomfort in my ears at 5:05 mark in "Stop trying to be God" from Travis Scott, which features the highest peak of Stevie Wonder's mouth harmonica.
The build quality is pretty good, I truly didn' find anything which made them feel cheap.
Sound isolation is pretty good, especially when you play music. I usually listen at extreme and unhealthy high volumes, and recently I have decided to tone it down since I'm pretty sure I caused some pretty nice hearing damage  I didn't hear neither the vacuum in the house, nor anybody speaking to me. And this is just with the stock tips (the medium black ones which come with them as a "default").

I have major problems with getting them to sit comfortably in my ear. HOWEVER, this shouldn't discourage anybody from buying them. Why is that? Well, simply because I never owned an angled over-ear IEM before, so I am having issues positioning them in my ears. I don't know how to position the nozzle comfortably, I keep fidgeting around with them and pushing them in.. which I am not sure is doing any good. For me it is very awkward that the shell itself is just kind of floating around and isn't "fixed", but this might be a consequence of my previous straight nozzle, top-drop earphone style (like the KZ ED9 for example, or any stock phone earphones). The reason I keep pushing them in is because of the very awkward feel they have in my ears, it's like something is off, or I am just too paranoid about the fit

I am not sure which tips I like the best, I'll have to play around with them. The smallest ones seem to go the furthest, however I tested them dry (without the cable or music, just the shell). I have a pair of Comply T-400 (med), and another smaller pair of Comply tips.. I don't have the package around so I'm not certain of the model (both came with my Brainwavz Delta). One problem I have with Comply tips is that I have a hard and very awkward time taking them off. I am afraid of pulling them by the memory foam part since they squish to an extreme amount, and I'm also worried about ripping them. The only solution I found to this is to take a plastic, smooth pen cap and push the silicone off.

Edit: I just realized that my T-400 are not the same size, one is smaller than the other. idk if they came like that or whether I messed them up. I'm not sure if it's possible to mess them up this much, even the shape is slightly different

Overall seems like I'm facing some new things with IEM's, probably none negative, just need time to get used to them and how to use them. I need to listen to the EA3's closer, I am by no means an audiophile.. I have an average pair of ears and I don't seem to be able to realize the extreme detail of sound. I leave the audiophile information and listening to other people, which I have a very high amount of respect for.. but as much as I respect them, I will always give my average pair of ears opinion. And I'm pretty young, so it's not like I have the listening experience some of you guys have. I think I'll be able to get a better shot with them once I figure the out the fit.


----------



## Nimweth

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm loving the **** **** with Spiraldots. It's a worthy buy. I was on a review website and they gave them 3 stars and the **** Pro 2.5 stars. I guess upgrading isn't worthwhile?


I have both and prefer the **** Pro. To me it is improved in all areas. Bass is tighter,  mids are very natural and treble is cleaner than before with no (occasional) odd timbre. Soundstage remains expansive. Amplification helps and of course I use Spiral Dots (L)!


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> Disclaimer: I don't think anybody should count my opinion in on their choice to buy the EA3, while I can do advanced research pretty well, I don't have the listening experience which would make my opinion to be taken into account. I'm am no audiophile and just enjoy good stuff  : ) This hobby and platform is new to me, and I am not trying to give an image of a professional.
> 
> My EA3 has arrived today. It took them 25 days.
> I think it's too early to write any official and serious impressions, however I do think that the bass doesn't satisfy me on a level which I wanted it to, that being said, they are far from bass light. They actually have a pretty impressive amount sub-bass.
> ...



The EA3's stock cable has pretty stiff earhooks, almost similarly stiff as the BLON BL-03, it tends to pull the EA3 shells out of the ears if your eartip fit is not optimal (that may reflect your shell floating in the ear issue you highlighted here). I think you may benefit from trying one size larger stock silicone tips than what you are using now as it seems your fit is not the best to allow the IEM to move in the ear.

I personally prefer the red stock silicone tips over the black default ones as they smoothen the treble for me. But we all have different ear anatomies, so YMMV.

Also try to burn in at least 10 hours, it sounded much better in the bass and treble for me after that.
I initially had issues with sibilance and a harsh treble, which smoothed out around the 15 hour mark. The EA3 is also extremely volume sensitive in the Fletcher Munson curve, at louder volumes, it sounds too V shaped and sharp in the lower treble/upper mids for me. At moderate volumes I like it the best in terms of balance (becomes more U shaped).


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> The EA3's stock cable has pretty stiff earhooks, almost similarly stiff as the BLON BL-03, it tends to pull the EA3 shells out of the ears if your eartip fit is not optimal (that may reflect your shell floating in the ear issue you highlighted here). I think you may benefit from trying one size larger stock silicone tips than what you are using now as it seems your fit is not the best to allow the IEM to move in the ear.
> 
> I personally prefer the red stock silicone tips over the black default ones as they smoothen the treble for me. But we all have different ear anatomies, so YMMV.
> 
> ...


Hmm, idk if that is it. I used all kinds of tips. I used the largest red ones the most tbh. But then decided to try all of them out. 
I was convinced the ear hook was flexible and not hard... I just took some time to bent it in different directions so it loosens up a bit, but of course not too extremely (I hope that this is safe to do *fingers crossed*)


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> Hmm, idk if that is it. I used all kinds of tips. I used the largest red ones the most tbh. But then decided to try all of them out.
> I was convinced the ear hook was flexible and not hard... I just took some time to bent it in different directions so it loosens up a bit, but of course not too extremely (I hope that this is safe to do *fingers crossed*)



Well if u can hear the subbass frequencies well, it means you do have an adequate fit at least. But it shouldn't be moving a lot in the ears though. I personally like spinfits and KZ starlines with the EA3 in terms of sound and fit, but YMMV as we have different ear anatomies.

Some folks in the BLON thread who faced a similarly stiff earhook cut the earhooks or used a hairdryer to heat and mould the earhooks, that's an option with the EA3's cable, but it's at your own risk.


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Well if u can hear the subbass frequencies well, it means you do have an adequate fit at least. But it shouldn't be moving a lot in the ears though. I personally like spinfits and KZ starlines with the EA3 in terms of sound and fit, but YMMV as we have different ear anatomies.
> 
> Some folks in the BLON thread who faced a similarly stiff earhook cut the earhooks or used a hairdryer to heat and mould the earhooks, that's an option with the EA3's cable, but it's at your own risk.


Weirdly enough the hairdrier option came up in my had even before I had the EA3 in my hands. After bending it in the opposite direction (gently) the fit seems a bit better. Now I'm trying to figure out which tips are the best (the ones I have in hand). I had the medium red filter in one ear, black in the other. The black ones definitely are brighter and don't sound as nice as the reds. I did figure out that the biggest tips aren't comfortable for me, so now I'm playing around with the reds and the Comply ones.. tbh it's very hard to make out any difference between the two. 

I'll see if I will get any aftermarket tips.


----------



## Slater

voja said:


> I have major problems with getting them to sit comfortably in my ear. HOWEVER, this shouldn't discourage anybody from buying them. Why is that? Well, simply because I never owned an angled over-ear IEM before, so I am having issues positioning them in my ears. I don't know how to position the nozzle comfortably, I keep fidgeting around with them and pushing them in.. which I am not sure is doing any good. For me it is very awkward that the shell itself is just kind of floating around and isn't "fixed"...



Make sure when you wear them, that you have them in the correct orientation.

Like this:

 
 

NOT like this:


----------



## jeejack (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello guys!
If I want to upgrade my KZ AS10 what do you recommend? I want to keep this sound signature because I like it. CCA 12, ZSX or TRN BA5 will be better? All I want si a little big bass


----------



## yorosello

Lol, one vendor on my local online store is selling the diamond around $78, not bad. 7 days of pre order


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I have both and prefer the **** Pro. To me it is improved in all areas. Bass is tighter,  mids are very natural and treble is cleaner than before with no (occasional) odd timbre. Soundstage remains expansive. Amplification helps and of course I use Spiral Dots (L)!



Very much agree with this. I've been using them with wide bore foam tips and it helps with isolation to an extent. It's a genuine upgrade to ****.


----------



## harry501501

dharmasteve said:


> It's just my taste. The A6 mini is very good, but the Semkarch has a more organic sound to me and at the moment they are the IEM I use daily. The highs on the A6 are really good for certain music but the Semkarch has a generally better timbre and tone to my taste. Both have solid bass.



Wow, from what I'd read the A6 Mini would be the much better-sounding earphone when compared to the CNT-1... tho I keep forgetting the introduction price was WAY cheaper than the current one.... not that price is the ultimate guide when comparing. CNT-1 is a great set though (and I've still to try the other filter lol).

I keep going to buy the A6 Mini and then something else always comes up. Got the BQEYZ Spring 1 just there for £60 (used) and the Final E2000 for £12... which I actually forgot I bid for a few days ago lol. My birthday is coming up so deserved a treat... or two.


----------



## PhonoPhi

jeejack said:


> Hello guys!
> If I want to upgrade my KZ AS10 what do you recommend? I want to keep this sound signature because I like it. CCA 12, ZSX or TRN BA5 will be better? All I want si a little big bass


AS10 have a pretty unique signature. I loved them from the first sound and still enjoy them quite a bit. It is the only IEM I have a second pair of.

If anything all-BAs and a "bigger bass" than AS10 would be KZ AS12.
C12 are very good, to me one of the best IEM for the money, but definitely different in DD bass and more developed upper mids and treble.


----------



## 524419 (Jan 6, 2020)

d


----------



## Synthy

for some reason the left ear of my TRN BA5 are going quiet sometimes. that's NOT the side that has the banged up shell. i check each time it's happened (only twice so far) and it's not the cable. it's back to sounding normal after just a couple of minutes, but i have no idea what's going on.

the Hisenior B5+ i ordered still hasn't shipped yet, which seeing as im pretty sure they are all made to order i can't be mad about, but still, im used to things being _fast_.

got a set of sedna ear fit light, and they're my new fave tips, i had trouble with spiral dots due to them being not quite long enough and being almost too soft, and the sednas fix both of those issues.


----------



## Slater

Synthy said:


> for some reason the left ear of my TRN BA5 are going quiet sometimes. that's NOT the side that has the banged up shell. i check each time it's happened (only twice so far) and it's not the cable. it's back to sounding normal after just a couple of minutes, but i have no idea what's going on.
> 
> got a set of sedna ear fit light, and they're my new fave tips, i had trouble with spiral dots due to them being not quite long enough and being almost too soft, and the sednas fix both of those issues.



Sounds like typical TRN quality.

I love the Sedna earfit light


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 7, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Wow, from what I'd read the A6 Mini would be the much better-sounding earphone when compared to the CNT-1... tho I keep forgetting the introduction price was WAY cheaper than the current one.... not that price is the ultimate guide when comparing. CNT-1 is a great set though (and I've still to try the other filter lol).
> 
> I keep going to buy the A6 Mini and then something else always comes up. Got the BQEYZ Spring 1 just there for £60 (used) and the Final E2000 for £12... which I actually forgot I bid for a few days ago lol. My birthday is coming up so deserved a treat... or two.



Hi there Harry
Of course it's personal taste. I'm glad to have the A6 mini. My real preference though is for a very cohesive rhythmic sound. The A6 mini ticks many boxes, has good detail, but has a slightly demanding quality with weight on sub and mid bass and a slightly unusual but present treble area which suits certain music. The Semkarch is way more musical, cohesive and natural. To me it is in the Blon 03 category so for those who do not like the Blon the they may feel the same way about the CNT1. I use the Semkarch 80% of the time now. But one man's meat is another mans poison. We are all so different and, like food taste, sound taste is so variable. I do understand why BGGAR has them in his top three though and I think most would like the CNT1 with the gold filter and the right tips.


----------



## jeejack

PhonoPhi said:


> AS10 have a pretty unique signature. I loved them from the first sound and still enjoy them quite a bit. It is the only IEM I have a second pair of.
> 
> If anything all-BAs and a "bigger bass" than AS10 would be KZ AS12.
> C12 are very good, to me one of the best IEM for the money, but definitely different in DD bass and more developed upper mids and treble.



Thx bro ! I will buy AS12 and C12. I also own TRN V80 and i wait for blon bl 03.


----------



## loomisjohnson

the all ba trn ba5 does bass very well--i like 'em better than the kzs.


----------



## jeejack

Agree with you i have also V80, but i like the AS10 sound signature.


----------



## kmmbd

So, I received the Jade Audio (Fiio) EA3 today, and I guess I can share some first impressions.

Firstly, the accessories are pretty decent, and while the cable has the red-flag called "memory wire", it's not so bad IMO. I didn't have to wrestle with it and once you pull it behind your earlobes, it tends to stay there. The actual cable quality is pretty good so I doubt people will need to look for third-party ones. The stock eartips are also pretty decent, though I've switched to Spinfit CP-100 for now.

The build is pretty good, and I would say a step up from most other "resin-shell" IEMs that can be found in this price range (it's at least better than the KZ ZSX resin shell). The faceplate especially has a nice shimmery pattern on its back. It's also lightweight and fits comfortably as it has no odd protrusions on the inner-side.

As for the sound, I've only listened to a few tracks with this and will need a long listening session for a full review. However, the bass response stands out to me as really good. Plenty of punch and snare hits sound very convincing, so does kick drums. Listening to Rage Against the Machine's Take the Power Back was especially satisfying with all the sub-bass rumbles present. The midrange is a bit on the thin and bright side but mostly fine in terms of vocal rendition. I did hear some lower-treble splashiness though, and in complex tracks with loads of fast ride-cymbal hits it tended to get smeared in the upper regions. Soundstage/imaging also seemed above average but I'm yet to draw a conclusion on these aspects.

I have to try with more tracks and different sources over the next couple of weeks to form a firm conclusion. For now, it's an interesting option in this price range, and it sounds a lot more balanced than their earlier FH1 model.


----------



## mochill

the Harman tuned iem killer is here :-D


----------



## zachmal

mochill said:


> the Harman tuned iem killer is here :-D



is it really a "sub-100$ budget earphone" though ?

the cost is close to 200 $ USD, isn't it ?

anyway - looks really promising - curiously waiting for reviews and more impressions on it


----------



## mochill

Limited edition pack is $124 , premium package is $224


----------



## baskingshark

Hi my amateur review for Jade Audio EA3 is up:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jade-audio-ea3.24116/reviews#review-23111

I think it deserves to be in this thread as it is a pretty good all rounder and is a great entry level sub $50 USD IEM, especially for trebleheads and those who like a bright tuning. Seasoned audiophiles will probably have something better in most departments, but this will be a good rec for people new to the CHIFI circuit.


----------



## HungryPanda

I have many iems but like the Jade Audio EA3, it is a good sounding earphone, looks good (I got the blue one)


----------



## subwoof3r

Hi guys,
Any thoughts on the NiceHCK DX7 Pro ?
I will receive a pair in the next two weeks (I hope), I will make a comparison between NiceHCK DB3.
Cheers'


----------



## Viajero

nraymond said:


> The moon landings happened, there has always been lots of evidence, and it is very sad that the internet does such a good job of amplifying wrong ideas and bad information (flat earth, pseudoscience, fake cures, sexism, racism). Well curated and properly weighted/valued information systems don’t create these problems. If you’re interested in real conspiracies, take a look at what large corporations have been doing over the last 50 years and how they’re twisted laws the world over to create tax havens and corporate welfare laws so that we now have companies that pay negative taxes year over year, and take a look at offshore shell companies used by the people who run these companies to avoid paying any taxes, and then wonder whether modern capitalism as it’s currently implemented is really as great as so many companies and well to do people claim it is.


True free market capitalism _is_ great. There is no other system that is more fair or more just, nor produces more prosperity for more people. Crony capitalism/corporatism is a problem, but it is a problem of _too much_ government meddling in the market. The solution certainly isn't socialism or more government control over the economy.

As far as "well curated and properly weighted/valued information systems"...if you mean what I think you do I find that to be a pretty terrible idea. Sounds like censorship to me. Who gets to decide what is true and what must be censored? I mean, I don't believe in things like the flat earth theory or the supposed faked moon landing, but I don't believe in taking away people's right to discuss those things either. Most critically thinking individuals reject those ideas anyway. And there are a great many other topics where reasonable people _do_ disagree. Politics, health and various scientific theories are examples of areas that are debated by intelligent, sincere, rational people.


----------



## dharmasteve

Viajero said:


> True free market capitalism _is_ great. There is no other system that is more fair or more just, nor produces more prosperity for more people. Crony capitalism/corporatism is a problem, but it is a problem of _too much_ government meddling in the market. The solution certainly isn't socialism or more government control over the economy.
> 
> As far as "well curated and properly weighted/valued information systems"...if you mean what I think you do I find that to be a pretty terrible idea. Sounds like censorship to me. Who gets to decide what is true and what must be censored? I mean, I don't believe in things like the flat earth theory or the supposed faked moon landing, but I don't believe in taking away people's right to discuss those things either. Most critically thinking individuals reject those ideas anyway. And there are a great many other topics where reasonable people _do_ disagree. Politics, health and various scientific theories are examples of areas that are debated by intelligent, sincere, rational people.



'True free market capitalism _is_ great'

No it's not great for the poor and for those whose countries are pillaged by the 'Capitalist' countries. Politics, ideology and IEMs do not mix.


----------



## Tonymac136

I find the overly bright highs and muffled lows of unfettered capitalism distasteful but can't abide the safe mids with an irritating spike in the upper treble of a communist IEM either.


----------



## BadReligionPunk (Jan 8, 2020)

I prefer the very balanced and natural signature of Anarchism. Out of the box, very good looking.  Zero issues with build quality.

Capiltalism has good mids, very lush, but definitely can hear the lows bleeding into them. The highs are very very spikey. Almost unlistenable.  The lows while there sound like they are being killed off or muffled.
Overall looks good at first glance, but build quality is the worst of them all as the highs take over the entire spectrum until there is nothing left.


----------



## jeejack

I have fiio btr5 and now i use the 2.5 mm balanced output. The bass has ''arrived"  on my AS10 IEM. Is big diference on 3.5 mm and 2.5 mm output .
P.S : still waithing for Blon bl 03 and CCC C12


----------



## RicHSAD

New cable for the **** Pro! Still happy with these as my daily IEM. Great sound and I prefer the cable down design.


----------



## LamerDeluxe (tm)

RicHSAD said:


> New cable for the **** Pro! Still happy with these as my daily IEM. Great sound and I prefer the cable down design.



Same here, using one pair with a balanced cable on my FiiO X7II + THX module and another pair with a regular cable with my Zorloo Ztella DAC/Amp cable. No equalizing needed, they sound exactly the way I like.


----------



## Viajero

dharmasteve said:


> 'True free market capitalism _is_ great'
> 
> No it's not great for the poor and for those whose countries are pillaged by the 'Capitalist' countries. Politics, ideology and IEMs do not mix.


Large amounts of evidence from history prove both of those things to be untrue. If you choose to believe them, however, that's your prerogative. I didn't bring up the subject, it was already being discussed by multiple people in this thread. But I'll drop it there since the whole discussion was off topic to begin with.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, perhaps its time i share more toughs about JADE AUDIO EA3.

Firstly, the burn in SOLVE bass issue. Not upper mids issue.

These are not for treble sensitive or upper mids sensitive people. Apart from this, they are kinda okay....but VERY source dependant (cable do not change drastically sound but source sure is)

My first grumpy impressions was based on 2 BAD pairing: Ibasso DX90 and Xduoo X20, both using sharp detailed ES9018 dac, X90 have strange bass bump and X20 being cold. This make overal sound very dry, agressive and unpleasant. But i think final conclusion is still partly grumpy.

Now, these impressions are with Xduoo XD-05plus (with Burson V5i opamp)

SOUNDSNATURE: Bright agressive W shape with hint of bass warmth.

Very clear sounding, but rough in timbre and not super precise in definition with the exception of razor sharp highs.

BASS is near basshead, sub extension is thick and rumbly, mid bass punch isnt fowards, but still,its weighty and well rounded. Bass is warmer part of the sound, not very detailed but quite well controled.

MIDS are a mixed bag, timbre is rather dry and thin, and vocal have serious sibilance...i hate sibilance as well as artificial timbre, wich is very evident with female vocal, less so with instrument like violin (piano sound thin and lack weight). So shouty are the mids and well, this agressive approach isnt finish.

TREBLE is harsh, from low to high treble its fowarded...this can dig extra micro details in upper highs but will make percussions sound harsh, splashy, metallic artifical...ear fatigue guarantee at high volume! for not over crowded music like pop, rap etc it can give good result....but still, the vocal will annoy you.

SOundstage is the highlight.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

EA3 VS BQEYZ KB100 (50$):

Construction as well as sound is from another league here.
SOUNDSTAGE is slightly more intimate with KB100 tough it tend to be less easily congested because of way better IMAGING with precise instrument placement, wich is very evident with whole mid range. BASS isn thigher, more punchy and faster, as well, we have more realist texture, but its extend shyly compared to EA3 beefy rumbly sub, wich is seriously more bass head than flatter KB100. MID RANGE is so more refined and realist with KB100, make the EA3 unbareably shouty after hearing to it, its superbly balanced, do not feel artificially push fowards, so smoother and more natural in timbre as well as more accurate and refined, EA3 sound very primitive and agressive compared to it and way more sibilant with vocal. TREBLE follow same path, while the EA3 is like a machine gun shoothing everything he can dig at you, KB100 is balanced, less trebly, and you dont encounter splashyness and harshness like with EA3, its softer in extension too, wich will perhaps give you less brillance and sparkle, but here it’s positive because EA3 brilliance is overly metallic.
If your a basshead that isnt treble sensitive, you might find the EA3 more exciting and fun. If your a serious audiophile, you will applause the more balanced and neutral tuning of KB100 as well as more natural timbre and imaging.


----------



## nraymond

Viajero said:


> Large amounts of evidence from history prove both of those things to be untrue. If you choose to believe them, however, that's your prerogative. I didn't bring up the subject, it was already being discussed by multiple people in this thread. But I'll drop it there since the whole discussion was off topic to begin with.



The conversation could relevant to this thread. Here we talk about sub-$100 budget earphones, in a thread at head-fi.org. The .org top level domain was one of the original top-level domains of the internet, and was created back in 1985. As someone who used the internet starting in the '80s, I have strong associations of what the original TLDs were for, and .org was originally only for non-profit companies. That requirement was not policed strongly. Head-fi.org is not now a non-profit, and I'm not sure if it ever was, so it's always felt a bit odd coming here (as an internet veteran) knowing that it is a for-profit entity with a .org domain name. The TLD .org has been operated by the Public Interest Registry since 2003, though it's future is somewhat murky since it's owner the Internet Society plans to sell it to the venture capital backed shell company Ethos Capital for $1.135 billion, with PIR abandoning it's own non-profit status to become a B Corporation, and then start raising rates at whatever amount it wants to generate as much profit as it wants/can (which as a non-profit it could not do), and with less accountability and transparency. Despite organizations like this hallowed site not being non-profit and yet having a .org domain, there are still significant numbers of actual non-profits which use .org which will be threatened. Being a for-profit private entity allows companies to be a lot more opaque and have censorship power, and the EFF has a petition up to try and stop the sale of .org which I recommend you sign if you are interested in protecting one of the more valuable parts of the internet from another money-grab and more corporate censorship. Here at head-fi.org and in this thread we are reminded every day about what corporate censorship means because of the banned brands which we cannot talk about, and despite what anyone feels about this and despite how much a part of this community we may feel we are, it is the company that runs this site that makes this decision, not us, we are not free to speak. For-profit companies will defend free speech only when it benefits them, but in truth, they are sociopathic entities which seek only to gain as much power for themselves by whatever means are legally available, and they will protect themselves and their own reputation at the exclusion of all else, often while presenting themselves as the champions of their customers. (I will be surprised if this post survives on this site.)


----------



## dharmasteve

nraymond said:


> The conversation could relevant to this thread. Here we talk about sub-$100 budget earphones, in a thread at head-fi.org. The .org top level domain was one of the original top-level domains of the internet, and was created back in 1985. As someone who used the internet starting in the '80s, I have strong associations of what the original TLDs were for, and .org was originally only for non-profit companies. That requirement was not policed strongly. Head-fi.org is not now a non-profit, and I'm not sure if it ever was, so it's always felt a bit odd coming here (as an internet veteran) knowing that it is a for-profit entity with a .org domain name. The TLD .org has been operated by the Public Interest Registry since 2003, though it's future is somewhat murky since it's owner the Internet Society plans to sell it to the venture capital backed shell company Ethos Capital for $1.135 billion, with PIR abandoning it's own non-profit status to become a B Corporation, and then start raising rates at whatever amount it wants to generate as much profit as it wants/can (which as a non-profit it could not do), and with less accountability and transparency. Despite organizations like this hallowed site not being non-profit and yet having a .org domain, there are still significant numbers of actual non-profits which use .org which will be threatened. Being a for-profit private entity allows companies to be a lot more opaque and have censorship power, and the EFF has a petition up to try and stop the sale of .org which I recommend you sign if you are interested in protecting one of the more valuable parts of the internet from another money-grab and more corporate censorship. Here at head-fi.org and in this thread we are reminded every day about what corporate censorship means because of the banned brands which we cannot talk about, and despite what anyone feels about this and despite how much a part of this community we may feel we are, it is the company that runs this site that makes this decision, not us, we are not free to speak. For-profit companies will defend free speech only when it benefits them, but in truth, they are sociopathic entities which seek only to gain as much power for themselves by whatever means are legally available, and they will protect themselves and their own reputation at the exclusion of all else, often while presenting themselves as the champions of their customers. (I will be surprised if this post survives on this site.)



Good to see someone with a social conscience. How do you teach people to have universal responsibility and to reject narcissism and self interest? It seems self interest, greed and grasping motivate so many........too many.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Got my Jade Audio EA3. First impressions, sharp highs, average timbre, sibilant and lacking some weight. Good for the price I guess and all in all not too bad, but having them A/B'd against similarly priced IEMs like Crescent, E3000, Sora Light and BLON 03 I wouldn't pick them over any of those.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, perhaps its time i share more toughs about JADE AUDIO EA3.
> 
> Firstly, the burn in SOLVE bass issue. Not upper mids issue.
> 
> ...



Which tips are u using and what volume are u playing the EA3 at?

I found the stock black tips and higher volume make the EA3 more V shaped and harsher in the upper mids/lower treble region. With stock red tips and lower volumes, it is more U shaped and the higher frequencies are not so jarring (I'm borderline treble sensitive).




HerrXRDS said:


> Got my Jade Audio EA3. First impressions, sharp highs, average timbre, sibilant and lacking some weight. Good for the price I guess and all in all not too bad, but having them A/B'd against similarly priced IEMs like Crescent, E3000, Sora Light and BLON 03 I wouldn't pick them over any of those.



That was my exact thoughts OOTB. I almost threw away the EA3 OOTB, but after 10 - 15 hours burn in and with average volume/stock red tips, the sibilance and upper frequency harshness has tamed a lot.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 8, 2020)

Believe me bro: I do everything i can to domesticate them.
On NBBA facebook group feedback are on par with mine....Sibilance and treble harshness is just too much. So yeah, i tend to listen to them at lower volume....way lower volume, but i wish it save my ear and it isnt, its still fatiguing.

I never use stock tips...as well as cable....test to find best one, alpha&delta 8cores SPC one look to be the best, sure the (hibisuc) Litz cable is good cause it warm a little bit the sound but to the cost of being less agile too. For eartips KZ starline and FLC8P with eartips was my choice...i give a try tomemory foam, wide bore etc...nothing solve EA3 issue.

My full story go from: What it sound nice and detailed, authoritative bass! Quite big soundstage! to....Ouch....it hurt...hey...SIBILANCE....hey...Splashyness....hey...trebly AF!

The remind me less sharp and articulate KZ ZS6....Imaging of ZS6 was better from what i remember.[/QUOTE]


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HerrXRDS said:


> Got my Jade Audio EA3. First impressions, sharp highs, average timbre, sibilant and lacking some weight. Good for the price I guess and all in all not too bad, but having them A/B'd against similarly priced IEMs like Crescent, E3000, Sora Light and BLON 03 I wouldn't pick them over any of those.


+1 from me as well as anybody else impressions I read (with the exception of shaddy reviewer like Portafi etc)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nraymond said:


> The conversation could relevant to this thread. Here we talk about sub-$100 budget earphones, in a thread at head-fi.org. The .org top level domain was one of the original top-level domains of the internet, and was created back in 1985. As someone who used the internet starting in the '80s, I have strong associations of what the original TLDs were for, and .org was originally only for non-profit companies. That requirement was not policed strongly. Head-fi.org is not now a non-profit, and I'm not sure if it ever was, so it's always felt a bit odd coming here (as an internet veteran) knowing that it is a for-profit entity with a .org domain name. The TLD .org has been operated by the Public Interest Registry since 2003, though it's future is somewhat murky since it's owner the Internet Society plans to sell it to the venture capital backed shell company Ethos Capital for $1.135 billion, with PIR abandoning it's own non-profit status to become a B Corporation, and then start raising rates at whatever amount it wants to generate as much profit as it wants/can (which as a non-profit it could not do), and with less accountability and transparency. Despite organizations like this hallowed site not being non-profit and yet having a .org domain, there are still significant numbers of actual non-profits which use .org which will be threatened. Being a for-profit private entity allows companies to be a lot more opaque and have censorship power, and the EFF has a petition up to try and stop the sale of .org which I recommend you sign if you are interested in protecting one of the more valuable parts of the internet from another money-grab and more corporate censorship. Here at head-fi.org and in this thread we are reminded every day about what corporate censorship means because of the banned brands which we cannot talk about, and despite what anyone feels about this and despite how much a part of this community we may feel we are, it is the company that runs this site that makes this decision, not us, we are not free to speak. For-profit companies will defend free speech only when it benefits them, but in truth, they are sociopathic entities which seek only to gain as much power for themselves by whatever means are legally available, and they will protect themselves and their own reputation at the exclusion of all else, often while presenting themselves as the champions of their customers. (I will be surprised if this post survives on this site.)



Bro. I'm anti-capitalist...and even more anti-lobby-elitist-gangsta-crew....unfortunately, it's not the place to talk about this.

You can come into NBBA were its 100% freedom....but this thread must not be ban so we follow the rules. No choice.


----------



## zenki

OOTB, hibiscus has harsher upper mids/treble than EA3. After like 100+hours of break in, it settled down quite a bit but still too much upper mids/treble+sibilance.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Bro. I'm anti-capitalist...and even more anti-lobby-elitist-gangsta-crew....unfortunately, it's not the place to talk about this.
> 
> You can come into NBBA were its 100% freedom....but this thread must not be ban so we follow the rules. No choice.



I think we can. Just need to be sneaky with it though. 

Like really enjoying this song with KZ ES4. Havent used it in a while and took it to work yesterday and was loving it so much it went back to work with me today. Anyway this joint is fire!!!


LOL


----------



## ironbrewer

RicHSAD said:


> New cable for the **** Pro! Still happy with these as my daily IEM. Great sound and I prefer the cable down design.



I really like mine as well. I keep thinking about buying another pair, because they are my go to IEM, but then I think I should save my money to explore more options. I don't equalize mine at all either. Love them on my Ibasso dx50.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 9, 2020)

The **** **** is about $15USD on Ali right now. That's an incredible deal! It even beats my KZ ZS7!

FYI, It's not going to knock your socks off like a KB100 but it's great in it's own way.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> +1 from me as well as anybody else impressions I read (with the exception of shaddy reviewer like Portafi etc)


Lol. I've heard every YouTube reviewer called Shady at least once.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 9, 2020)

Viajero said:


> Who gets to decide what is true and what must be censored? I mean, I don't believe in things like the flat earth theory or the supposed faked moon landing, but I don't believe in taking away people's right to discuss those things either. Most critically thinking individuals reject those ideas anyway.


Why would I reject an idea like a fake moon landing or a flat earth theory when I cant prove myself that they are fake or real? Only a fool would do that. They're both possibly fake and real.

The first astronaut on the moon Neil Armstrong said himself that we couldn't get through the van Allen radiation belt outside Earth and back without seriously being hurt from the radiation or dying.

That's not to say we may have had some secret technology to do it but that's not what he said about the public Nasa space shuttle we believe went to the moon.


----------



## jeejack

Worth to buy **** **** pro if i have Trn V80 ?
Thx


----------



## Nimweth

jeejack said:


> Worth to buy **** **** pro if i have Trn V80 ?
> Thx


Yes. It's like night and day!


----------



## richario

PhonoPhi said:


> AS10 have a pretty unique signature. I loved them from the first sound and still enjoy them quite a bit. It is the only IEM I have a second pair of.
> 
> If anything all-BAs and a "bigger bass" than AS10 would be KZ AS12.
> C12 are very good, to me one of the best IEM for the money, but definitely different in DD bass and more developed upper mids and treble.



I'm interested in people's thoughts here, I too love the AS10 sound and signature, and would love to find an upgrade. I have found I prefer the speed of the BA's to any of my DD's or hybrids. 

I bought the AS12 on Black Friday hoping for more of the same, but was disappointed. I find the AS12 does have more detail, but lacks bass in comparison, sounding much more balanced. I also found the sound to be thin against the AS10. I love the speed of the BA bass but need the impact that the AS10 provides. I'd love to hear suggestions for an upgrade to the AS10 signature.


----------



## jeejack

Nimweth said:


> Yes. It's like night and day!



On good sens ? In your opinion is an upgrade ?


----------



## Nimweth

jeejack said:


> On good sens ? In your opinion is an upgrade ?


It is. The **** Pro is better in all respects.


----------



## jeejack

richario said:


> I'm interested in people's thoughts here, I too love the AS10 sound and signature, and would love to find an upgrade. I have found I prefer the speed of the BA's to any of my DD's or hybrids.
> 
> I bought the AS12 on Black Friday hoping for more of the same, but was disappointed. I find the AS12 does have more detail, but lacks bass in comparison, sounding much more balanced. I also found the sound to be thin against the AS10. I love the speed of the BA bass but need the impact that the AS10 provides. I'd love to hear suggestions for an upgrade to the AS10 signature.



+1
If you have 2.5mm balanced output try it. For me this was the first update on AS10


----------



## xanlamin

Nimweth said:


> It is. The **** Pro is better in all respects.


I got electrical shocks from time to time from using ****. Do you have this problem from **** Pro?


----------



## PhonoPhi

richario said:


> I'm interested in people's thoughts here, I too love the AS10 sound and signature, and would love to find an upgrade. I have found I prefer the speed of the BA's to any of my DD's or hybrids.
> 
> I bought the AS12 on Black Friday hoping for more of the same, but was disappointed. I find the AS12 does have more detail, but lacks bass in comparison, sounding much more balanced. I also found the sound to be thin against the AS10. I love the speed of the BA bass but need the impact that the AS10 provides. I'd love to hear suggestions for an upgrade to the AS10 signature.



First, as mentioned, AS10 is quite source dependent with its low impedance. Also quite particularly so, with more bass from a lower power source, as smartphone, and much tighter bass being powered for instance with a capable balanced source. I personally quite liked AS10 with a smartphone and sometimes relive this experience, but typically use it balanced.

Then sufficiently powered from the same source, AS12 has more bass to my ears (and 2 out of 6 vs. 1 out of 5 is an attempt on math support of it).
After liking AS12 initially, I found its timbre a bit constrained to my ears and removed its treble filters (made it quite bright even sibilant, which is a different story...)
Related actually, the only other successor of AS10, I can think of, is CCA A10 (5 BAs). A10 to me is a logical development to expand the treble (works for me) but is generally perceived as "too bright".

So overall, AS10 happened to be truly unique, especially with its interesting source dependence.
It seems hard to add more bass and expanding the treble rather makes an entirely different IEM.
So I just enjoy its uniqueness, and just in case got a second copy and BA10 (same driver in an acoustically superior and nicely made but gigantic shell).

That is my limited take on it.


----------



## richario

PhonoPhi said:


> First, as mentioned, AS10 is quite source dependent with its low impedance. Also quite particularly so, with more bass from a lower power source, as smartphone, and much tighter bass being powered for instance with a capable balanced source. I personally quite liked AS10 with a smartphone and sometimes relive this experience, but typically use it balanced.
> 
> Then sufficiently powered from the same source, AS12 has more bass to my ears (and 2 out of 6 vs. 1 out of 5 is an attempt on math support of it).
> After liking AS12 initially, I found its timbre a bit constrained to my ears and removed its treble filters (made it quite bright even sibilant, which is a different story...)
> ...


I run all my headphones with TRN bt20s or bt20, they sound amazing on the AS10 as a true wireless solution, I don't really run wired at all any more. AS10 signature just nails my preferences perfectly. I'll persevere with the AS12 but they may need a bit more power as you suggest.


----------



## TimeSnow

If this place is gonna become a conspiracy theory forum I'll be leaving....


----------



## RicHSAD

xanlamin said:


> I got electrical shocks from time to time from using ****. Do you have this problem from **** Pro?



The Audiofool review mentions that this is still happening on the **** Pro and they even explain why I think. Personally I have yet to experience this on my pair.


----------



## Nimweth

No


xanlamin said:


> I got electrical shocks from time to time from using ****. Do you have this problem from **** Pro?


No, I have not experienced that with the **** or **** Pro.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I would like a comparison of AS10 and BA5 if anybody had those 2.


----------



## DynamicEars

xanlamin said:


> I got electrical shocks from time to time from using ****. Do you have this problem from **** Pro?



**** Pro only shocks you with their sounds, not literally shocks you literally like old ****. I also got electroshocked by old ****


----------



## DynamicEars (Jan 9, 2020)

BadReligionPunk said:


> I would like a comparison of AS10 and BA5 if anybody had those 2.



BA5 have more better bass presentation with speed and texture, even though BA5 lack of sub bass. AS10 more prominent in mid bass, and too overwhelming to me. AS10 sounded rough and harsher overall than BA5, high mids more prominent with AS10.
Separation and imaging is way better in BA5, and they are sounded more crisp, with treble extension but overall still smoother than AS10.
Fit also bettet with BA5 to me.
For me BA5 is clear winner without doubt.


----------



## jeejack

Now i have to put BA5 on my list. Can you tell if the sound signature is the same?


----------



## DynamicEars

jeejack said:


> Now i have to put BA5 on my list. Can you tell if the sound signature is the same?



Same with what? KZ AS10? Nope, AS10 is more v shaped with high mid emphasize while TRN BA5 is more mid forward signature with bright extensions on trebles while balanced by warmness of lower mids, they can be better if they have great sub bass actually. Separation and soundstage i can say very very good for this price range


----------



## Denox123

HerrXRDS said:


> Got my Jade Audio EA3. First impressions, sharp highs, average timbre, sibilant and lacking some weight. Good for the price I guess and all in all not too bad, but having them A/B'd against similarly priced IEMs like Crescent, E3000, Sora Light and BLON 03 I wouldn't pick them over any of those.


Hey why are you mentioning all of my collection, I have all of those lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So I just got the DT6Pro....and tend to prefer the good old **** even if upper treble is a little hotter....imaging and soundstage feel from another league with ****.

Did DT6Pro improve with burn in?

Not bad, but not what I expect. Vocal are slightly more fowards and thicker, wich lean to less smooth (recessed) upper mids than **** but stole some airyness in treble.

I just miss my panaramic holographic soundstage....sigh.


----------



## BadReligionPunk

DynamicEars said:


> BA5 have more better bass presentation with speed and texture, even though BA5 lack of sub bass. AS10 more prominent in mid bass, and too overwhelming to me. AS10 sounded rough and harsher overall than BA5, high mids more prominent with AS10.
> Separation and imaging is way better in BA5, and they are sounded more crisp, with treble extension but overall still smoother than AS10.
> Fit also bettet with BA5 to me.
> For me BA5 is clear winner without doubt.



Well damn.  You just saved me like 25 bucks.  Haha. Thanks.  BA5 is very nice for me with bass light genres and female vocals.  I am quite satisfied.


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Jan 9, 2020)

I hate this hobby lol. Darn chi-fi IEMs and their ridiculous low prices!!! I tried my damndest for the longest to resist em and stick with my headphones. I didn't wanna go down this IEM wormhole.

And like a fool, months back I sold a ton of my cans off to purchase some more expensive cans.Then as I waited, I bought a ton of cheap,very very good quality IEMs in a three month period...and now I'm screwed.  I have a full blown addiction now..all I have are driams of my next pair of in-ears lol.


----------



## Nimweth

RONJA MESCO said:


> I hate this hobby lol. Darn chi-fi IEMs and their ridiculous low prices!!! I tried my damndest for the longest to resist em and stick with my headphones. I didn't wanna go down this IEM wormhole.
> 
> And like a fool, months back I sold a ton of my cans off to purchase some more expensive cans.Then as I waited, I bought a ton of cheap,very very good quality IEMs in a three month period...and now I'm screwed.  I have a full blown addiction now..all I have are driams of my next pair of in-ears lol.


That's the trouble. There are so many Oppotys!


----------



## CrayzE (Jan 9, 2020)

Its so sad to see very few comment about trn ba5 in last 100 pages, i really interested to it between cca c12, ordered blon. Also interest in to t4 but I have already t2 so that won't be better upgrade to me

Looking for a pair below 80$ neither v shaped nor bass head level such as v90, zsx, hibiscus, a6mini
And tfz t2
Edit : confused about **** pro too


----------



## Slater

CrayzE said:


> Its so sad to see very few comment about trn ba5 in last 100 pages, i really interested to it between cca c12, ordered blon. Also interest in to t4 but I have already t2 so that won't be better upgrade to me
> 
> Looking for a pair below 80$ neither v shaped nor bass head level such as v90, zsx, hibiscus, a6mini
> And tfz t2
> Edit : confused about **** pro too



Most BA5 comments are in the TRN thread.


----------



## CrayzE

Slater said:


> Most BA5 comments are in the TRN thread.




Yeah I read all of it after ba5 release still not sure and not enough reviews/comments about it


----------



## Slater

CrayzE said:


> Yeah I read all of it after ba5 release still not sure and not enough reviews/comments about it



It’s not as popular as the Blon, so I wouldn’t expect 1,000 pages of comments. But, I’ve seen lots of comments about it; certainly more than enough to make a decision one way or the other (at least for me).

Did you have some specific BA5 information you’re interested in?


----------



## CrayzE (Jan 9, 2020)

Slater said:


> It’s not as popular as the Blon, so I wouldn’t expect 1,000 pages of comments. But, I’ve seen lots of comments about it; certainly more than enough to make a decision one way or the other (at least for me).
> 
> Did you have some specific BA5 information you’re interested in?



Yeah, For soundstage, sibilance, good seperation for fit to rock genres(hard, progressive)maybe old school metal(thrash, progressive and technical death metal
Im drummer for 8years Looking for analytical sound to seperate enough sound without too hot treble region


----------



## HungryPanda

I listened to the BA5 last night and thought it was very neutral/balanced as I had been listening to a bass monster just before


----------



## CrayzE

HungryPanda said:


> I listened to the BA5 last night and thought it was very neutral/balanced as I had been listening to a bass monster just before



I see you have blon, can you slightly compare to it? I know both have very different sound signature
Can you say that it's bass lighter version of blon  with treble extention?


----------



## Solar1971

jeejack said:


> Hello guys!
> If I want to upgrade my KZ AS10 what do you recommend? I want to keep this sound signature because I like it. CCA 12, ZSX or TRN BA5 will be better? All I want si a little big bass



from those 3, I would suggest the ZSX For more bass. 
CCA C12 is good, but slightly less bass then the ZSX. 
The TRN BA5 I do not own. But everyone I speak with says they are a little lite on bass.
So, the ZSX is the one I would get. 
Don’t forget the CCA C10, it is also good with bass. 
also the TRN V90 has good bass too.
Good luck


----------



## zachmal

xanlamin said:


> I got electrical shocks from time to time from using ****. Do you have this problem from **** Pro?



doubt those are real electrical shocks, I got electrostatic discharge as well with them and other metal-body IEMs but that's from dry air and the carpet usage in the winter - lol


----------



## Supremevegbeef

I would discontinue using any IEM that gives static or electrical shock. Just because your body can absorb charge it shouldn’t!

I got kz as10 today.... detail is amazing but it is kind of lifeless sounding. I also want to know what has a similar signature. I think the tuning of as10 is great. It just is weak on bass.


----------



## harry501501

dharmasteve said:


> Hi there Harry
> Of course it's personal taste. I'm glad to have the A6 mini. My real preference though is for a very cohesive rhythmic sound. The A6 mini ticks many boxes, has good detail, but has a slightly demanding quality with weight on sub and mid bass and a slightly unusual but present treble area which suits certain music. The Semkarch is way more musical, cohesive and natural. To me it is in the Blon 03 category so for those who do not like the Blon the they may feel the same way about the CNT1. I use the Semkarch 80% of the time now. But one man's meat is another mans poison. We are all so different and, like food taste, sound taste is so variable. I do understand why BGGAR has them in his top three though and I think most would like the CNT1 with the gold filter and the right tips.



Yep, we're all different. Tho I don't tend to listen to BGGAR's reviews.


----------



## CrayzE

Supremevegbeef said:


> I got kz as10 today.... detail is amazing but it is kind of lifeless sounding. I also want to know what has a similar signature. I think the tuning of as10 is great. It just is weak on bass.



i have too, try EQing makes this greater monster better than without eq
Sometimes i love this earphone but also i want to burry it. Really weird, with itself tip it's bass bleeding like hell also try foam tips its tighten the bass and gives better sub-bass(also do not forget to eq) 
I can't listen it without eq, with eq it turns into something else that's why I love and hate at the same time


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dick Tracy Investigation:

Anybody receive defective TRN BA5? 

They sure look promising, but it make 2 members on NBBA group that have defective BA.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

As well, anybody heard the new URBANFUN YBF ISS014??

Is it a serious return from old chifi wolf Urbanfun!?!?!

Housing is extremely similar to the BLON.

It use a Berylium drivers....not lotta info about those.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265604736.html


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Dick Tracy Investigation:
> 
> Anybody receive defective TRN BA5?
> 
> They sure look promising, but it make 2 members on NBBA group that have defective BA.



Mine seem to be faulty. My left ear piece is brighter than the right. Also they sound kind of artificial and I not keen on them to be honest. 

Speaking of the NBBA someone asked if I was a member lol


----------



## TheVortex

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/urbanfun-ybf-iss014-lost-potential-for-greatness.921709/



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> As well, anybody heard the new URBANFUN YBF ISS014??
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/urbanfun-ybf-iss014-lost-potential-for-greatness.921709/
> 
> ...



There is a dedicated thread about this it.


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> As well, anybody heard the new URBANFUN YBF ISS014??
> 
> Is it a serious return from old chifi wolf Urbanfun!?!?!
> 
> ...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jan 9, 2020)

TheVortex said:


> Mine seem to be faulty. My left ear piece is brighter than the right. Also they sound kind of artificial and I not keen on them to be honest.
> 
> Speaking of the NBBA someone asked if I was a member lol



well....this became more and more worrysome. TRN isnt know for top notch QC to say the least. So, your the third for now....

And are you a member or not? lol Your welcome to came in Bro. Chill place. Funny place. No B* place....Non snobbish as well. Similar to here but well...no big Brotha in NBBA!

Edit: okay thanks find the thread....well well....even more intriguing!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/urbanfun-ybf-iss014-lost-potential-for-greatness.921709/


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> As well, anybody heard the new URBANFUN YBF ISS014??
> 
> Is it a serious return from old chifi wolf Urbanfun!?!?!
> 
> ...



My have arrived in London and I should have them in a couple days.  Have no idea what to expect but will give my thougts and feelings.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> My have arrived in London and I should have them in a couple days.  Have no idea what to expect but will give my thougts and feelings.



Just queue up your favorite albums and let the music flow. Love mine.  Don't plan to analyze why.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jan 9, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, perhaps its time i share more toughs about JADE AUDIO EA3.
> 
> Firstly, the burn in SOLVE bass issue. Not upper mids issue.
> 
> ...





HerrXRDS said:


> Got my Jade Audio EA3. First impressions, sharp highs, average timbre, sibilant and lacking some weight. Good for the price I guess and all in all not too bad, but having them A/B'd against similarly priced IEMs like Crescent, E3000, Sora Light and BLON 03 I wouldn't pick them over any of those.


FWIW I agree with both of you. My initial impressions were that they were thin-sounding with unnatural mids.
Looking at the measurements I took (which as another Head-Fier pointed out, look basically the same as Fiio's) you can see why:


----------



## BadReligionPunk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> well....this became more and more worrysome. TRN isnt know for top notch QC to say the least. So, your the third for now....
> 
> And are you a member or not? lol Your welcome to came in Bro. Chill place. Funny place. No B* place....Non snobbish as well. Similar to here but well...no big Brotha in NBBA!
> 
> ...



There have been multiple reports of crap units here as well(maybe 3-4). Crinacle got a bad pair shown on his graph, and the phonograph.net graph is weird as hell. I personally cant rec these because of TRN's QC. 

Mine sound fantastic though.


----------



## lgcubana

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, perhaps its time i share more toughs about JADE AUDIO EA3.
> 
> Firstly, the burn in SOLVE bass issue. Not upper mids issue.
> 
> ...


*Jade Audio EA3*

I agree, I find the mids can be shy, on the timbre of the male vocals (e.g. Sinatra).  But I've focused the EA3s on: 90's Hip Hop, DanceHall Reggae, 80's Club and 70's rock (e.g. Led Zeppelin), so the timbre is a non-issue for me.

I'm definitely allergic to sibilant phones and a screechy high end.  But I'm not having issue with my EA3s; due to my EQing them. I'm currently playing "House of the Rising Sun", The Animals (which is the most sibilant recording that I have),  the EA3 isn't exhibiting an exorbitant amount of hiss; I've had some IEMs almost whistle on the "S"s, when playing this song.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darmanastartes said:


> FWIW I agree with both of you. My initial impressions were that they were thin-sounding with unnatural mids.
> Looking at the measurements I took (which as another Head-Fier pointed out, look basically the same as Fiio's) you can see why:



OH! A GRAPH! F Hourray!

And OUCH!

Yep, treble is even more unbearable and fatiguing that mids sibs. really kill me.


----------



## zachmal

Supremevegbeef said:


> I would discontinue using any IEM that gives static or electrical shock. Just because your body can absorb charge it shouldn’t!
> 
> I got kz as10 today.... detail is amazing but it is kind of lifeless sounding. I also want to know what has a similar signature. I think the tuning of as10 is great. It just is weak on bass.



compared to the TRN V90 it's really lifeless sounding, the AS10 lack the upper extension and the BA-bass sounds and feels somehow "odd", 

also there's somewhat of a metallic timbre to it, which the V90 seems to have not, it sounds and feels way more coherent and organic, it's not on the same level like the BLON BL-03, 

but it's perfectly pleasant to listen to all sorts of music with it without piercing or fatiguing highs.

The AS10 on the other hand is way more laid back for casual listening, however compared to the V90 it shows that it might be too laid back since there's obviously still leeway to go higher without piercing, fatiguing or hurting


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lgcubana said:


> *Jade Audio EA3*
> 
> I agree, I find the mids can be shy, on the timbre of the male vocals (e.g. Sinatra).  But I've focused the EA3s on: 90's Hip Hop, DanceHall Reggae, 80's Club and 70's rock (e.g. Led Zeppelin), so the timbre is a non-issue for me.
> 
> I'm definitely allergic to sibilant phones and a screechy high end.  But I'm not having issue with my EA3s; due to my EQing them. I'm currently playing "House of the Rising Sun", The Animals (which is the most sibilant recording that I have),  the EA3 isn't exhibiting an exorbitant amount of hiss; I've had some IEMs almost whistle on the "S"s, when playing this song.



Yeah. But your cheating with EQ bro. NoooooooooooooooooooooooT CooooooooooooooooooooooooL grrr

Anyway, im happy you like them. With vocal less music it can be okay...but that treble spike still is problematic.

I prefer DT6pro over them even if soundstage is underwhelming. Sound more balanced and vocal are fuller. But its no big crush either. Prefer **** over **** Pro.


----------



## ironbrewer

For me the **** pro changed remarkably with burn in. They were almost unlistenable to me when I first got them. Maybe I had terrible fit etc. I thought they were gonna just go in the junk drawer, but I put them on a source and let them burn in for about 24 hours and they were transformed. They are my favorite now. That said I don't have the original **** so cannot compare. Wondering if I should get a pair now. 


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Did DT6Pro improve with burn in?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ironbrewer said:


> For me the **** pro changed remarkably with burn in. They were almost unlistenable to me when I first got them. Maybe I had terrible fit etc. I thought they were gonna just go in the junk drawer, but I put them on a source and let them burn in for about 24 hours and they were transformed. They are my favorite now. That said I don't have the original **** so cannot compare. Wondering if I should get a pair now.



you might be right. sure need at least 10H of burn in with all these drivers....**** was love story straigh out of the box but who know....perhaps they were tested pre burned....did soundstage open and sound became more airy??


----------



## kmmbd (Jan 9, 2020)

darmanastartes said:


> Looking at the measurements



... Looking at them kinda hurts my eyes, although it did sound very, very intense on hard-rock/metal tracks so that kind of FR is almost expected. I will try to tip-roll and recheck with different sources (right now using mostly with LG G7 + sharp filter which is quite analytical as a source) but that hot treble seems too messy to be corrected with just tips/source.


----------



## Supremevegbeef (Jan 9, 2020)

zachmal said:


> compared to the TRN V90 it's really lifeless sounding, the AS10 lack the upper extension and the BA-bass sounds and feels somehow "odd",
> 
> also there's somewhat of a metallic timbre to it, which the V90 seems to have not, it sounds and feels way more coherent and organic, it's not on the same level like the BLON BL-03,
> 
> ...


Thanks man I found after some more listening the bass is very subtle but extension goes very deep I was surprised! (On the as10)
I haven’t tried EQing it yet because so far I only used with xduoo x3
I also found bass presence was notably
Improved while switching from the stock silicone tips to foam tips.


----------



## ironbrewer

You have to remember I don't have a lot of experience with different IEMs, but to me the soundstage is quite good. It is one of the things I really like. They seem somewhat neutral and have great detail. I listen to them with my Ibasso DX50 on high gain. They seem to like the extra power. You are making me want to buy the regular **** now.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ...did soundstage open and sound became more airy??


----------



## yorosello

lgcubana said:


> *Jade Audio EA3*
> 
> I agree, I find the mids can be shy, on the timbre of the male vocals (e.g. Sinatra).  But I've focused the EA3s on: 90's Hip Hop, DanceHall Reggae, 80's Club and 70's rock (e.g. Led Zeppelin), so the timbre is a non-issue for me.
> 
> I'm definitely allergic to sibilant phones and a screechy high end.  But I'm not having issue with my EA3s; due to my EQing them. I'm currently playing "House of the Rising Sun", The Animals (which is the most sibilant recording that I have),  the EA3 isn't exhibiting an exorbitant amount of hiss; I've had some IEMs almost whistle on the "S"s, when playing this song.


They are so hissy... more than the TFZs


----------



## yorosello (Jan 10, 2020)

So far I'm just using the EA3 for classical music, without EQ. Very detailed at this price point but still got ton of bass ofc. But as @NymPHONOmaniac has said, it become quite harsh sometimes because of the too much detail & audible hiss. The sound of instruments like the harps and triangles even become quite artificial when I played Tchaikovsky's The Nutcrackers - Waltz of the Flower.

However, I can agree on the soundstage which are pretty good and definitely more spacious than my TFZs. But just that, it lacked depth. This make the musics sounds like it was played inside a tin can (I have mentioned this on the EA3 thread before) but I think i'll need to burning them in more to see if they're going to improve.


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> They are so hissy... more than the TFZs


With what, your sony nw-a55?


----------



## yorosello (Jan 10, 2020)

genck said:


> With what, your sony nw-a55?


Shanling UP2 as USB DAC to my s10+

My Sony A55 is safe from hiss with the EA3


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> Shanling UP2 as USB DAC to my s10+


I'm a desktop listener and not accustomed to these hiss problems, I've never heard hiss unless i stop the music and put my amp in high gain at 3ish o clock for the TFZ t2 and that would destroy that IEM if music were played. The point is, sounds like it's your equipment being a problem. Not the IEM, sorry to finally disagree with you. lol


----------



## yorosello

genck said:


> I'm a desktop listener and not accustomed to these hiss problems, I've never heard hiss unless i stop the music and put my amp in high gain at 3ish o clock for the TFZ t2 and that would destroy that IEM if music were played. The point is, sounds like it's your equipment being a problem. Not the IEM, sorry to finally disagree with you. lol


Not the T2, but the JadeAudio EA3  . The T2 definitely got no problem with any of my gear


----------



## genck (Jan 10, 2020)

yorosello said:


> Not the T2, but the JadeAudio EA3  . The T2 definitely got no problem with any of my gear


I got that, now i just bought it because you said it was hissy. I want to hear this on my schiit A3/4490 as i've yet to hear that.
edit: will be here saturday (tomorrow, thanks amazon)


----------



## yorosello

genck said:


> I got that, now i just bought it because you said it was hissy. I want to hear this on my schiit A3/4490 as i've yet to hear that.
> edit: will be here saturday


Hahahaha. Please do so you'll notice it more than the T2 obviously. It was pretty loud when I drive them with my Shanling Up2


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> Hahahaha. Please do so you'll notice it more than the T2 obviously. It was pretty loud when I drive them with my Shanling Up2


you'll be the first to know!


----------



## yorosello

genck said:


> you'll be the first to know!


Do you need the song? I'm playing The Nutcreaker Op 71a - Waltz of The Flower by Herbert Von Karajan thought The Primephonic, 24bit


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> Do you need the song? I'm playing The Nutcreaker Op 71a - Waltz of The Flower by Herbert Von Karajan thought The Primephonic, 24bit



 
got it on desktop
(how drunk people take notes)


----------



## genck

i named it ea4, pretty close to ea3.


----------



## yorosello

genck said:


> i named it ea4, pretty close to ea3.


very close


----------



## Synthy

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Dick Tracy Investigation:
> 
> Anybody receive defective TRN BA5?
> 
> They sure look promising, but it make 2 members on NBBA group that have defective BA.


im not sure if it's a defective unit, or if i did something to it, but my right shell looks dinged up in like 3 places. i noticed it within the first week, but not early enough to tell if it came like that, or if i accidentally did it.

 

 



a seperate issue is that the other earpiece, the left one, keeps occasionally going silent. it's happened three times over the past week, which is enough to make me stop using them. it's upsetting 'cause i quite liked the sound signature. again with this problem, I can't tell if it's due to a defective unit or something I did accidentally. i had been using them as my daily drivers for a few weeks before this started happening and while i do keep iems in a case when im not using them, my daily drivers do get treated very heavily.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 10, 2020)

The review unit is in my hands, first thing to notice = Soundstage. Reminds me of the ttpod T1.  More impressions later!


----------



## yorosello

Great that most people that win the review tour got their unit already but mine is still in the middle of the sea (Thanks, Singpost!)

But at least i got the one i bought by myself already, so i'll write the review with it


----------



## yorosello

Lol, okay. Basically, I just said my EA3 review unit is still somewhere at the sea and just now, after I refreshed the 17tracks, it said my item has arrived at the country already.


----------



## genck

yorosello said:


> Lol, okay. Basically, I just said my EA3 review unit is still somewhere at the sea and just now, after I refreshed the 17tracks, it said my item has arrived at the country already.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ironbrewer said:


> You have to remember I don't have a lot of experience with different IEMs, but to me the soundstage is quite good. It is one of the things I really like. They seem somewhat neutral and have great detail. I listen to them with my Ibasso DX50 on high gain. They seem to like the extra power. You are making me want to buy the regular **** now.



Okay. Nice. Will burn them in for good then. For example, EA3 do benefit of burn in, bass was so strange before...boxy boomy kinda strange, now its okay, it rumble nicely.

IMO, you can't go wrong with ****, but perhaps you should get BLON before to have very different sound experience and more natural cohesive sound. **** sound like ''cinematic EQ'' kinda sound. But is see QC check issue with those too, wich lean to different graph (and impressions)

my ''reference'' sub-50$ iem is the BQEYZ KB100. mature balanced tuning, slightly mid centric but in a wide revealing way. among most neutral sub-100$ iem you can get.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yorosello said:


> Lol, okay. Basically, I just said my EA3 review unit is still somewhere at the sea and just now, after I refreshed the 17tracks, it said my item has arrived at the country already.



Hey bro, i see you have the Starfield! They kinda get praise everywhere....

Can you tellme what kinda sound they deliver???


----------



## yorosello (Jan 10, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hey bro, i see you have the Starfield! They kinda get praise everywhere....
> 
> Can you tellme what kinda sound they deliver???


Yup, I'm still drafting my review. Will let you know soon how they sound.

Hope I can finish them by the end of this week.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Synthy said:


> im not sure if it's a defective unit, or if i did something to it, but my right shell looks dinged up in like 3 places. i noticed it within the first week, but not early enough to tell if it came like that, or if i accidentally did it.
> 
> a seperate issue is that the other earpiece, the left one, keeps occasionally going silent. it's happened three times over the past week, which is enough to make me stop using them. it's upsetting 'cause i quite liked the sound signature. again with this problem, I can't tell if it's due to a defective unit or something I did accidentally. i had been using them as my daily drivers for a few weeks before this started happening and while i do keep iems in a case when im not using them, my daily drivers do get treated very heavily.



Sound cutting could be mmcx connection issue. Either way, no, its not normal that iem go defective after few weeks of heavy use. I beat the crap out of my iem and they dont break. So we have about 8 defective case until the begining of my investigation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yorosello said:


> Yup, I'm still drafting my review. Will let you know soon how they sound.
> 
> Hope I can finish them by the end of this week.



what....you cant share first sound impressions before your Review isnt publish?(not joke)

Have you signed a Confidentiality contract....are you been taken as a chifi hostage and will only be release if you publish your review? (joke)


----------



## yorosello (Jan 10, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what....you cant share first sound impressions before your Review isnt publish?(not joke)
> 
> Have you signed a Confidentiality contract....are you been taken as a chifi hostage and will only be release if you publish your review? (joke)


Nah hahaha.

Well, they are pretty balanced sounding for me. It has a decent amount of bass but still loaded with a lot of micro details than all of my single DD IEMs.
Bass is pretty deep and punchy but still in the tight area. The decay and speed is not too slow nor too fast. If you want them to rumble, they can do that too.
In term of zoundstage, they are spacious and airy with good depth & width. I hope i wasn't exaggerating that it almost to the same level as listening to an open back earphone.
The treble is sparkly yet smooth, which is far than the EA3's aggresive treble.
The Mids is still slightly forward from the mix without any mid-bass bleed. Vocal is lush and sweet to me.

Dynamic range, Instruments separation & layering are excellent in this, as I can hear each instrument playing without getting mixed. And last but not least, natural timbre.


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ... 8 defective case until the begining of my investigation.


Really a need for investigation into TRN quality after all those cables (and doing nothing about it), stock tips jumping out of IEMs - TRN X6 (and it is perfectly OK as far as TRN is concerned)?

Would not it be more logical to completely avoid TRN (my simple choice), given that there are so many companies ardently competing in ChiFi?


----------



## BadReligionPunk

PhonoPhi said:


> Really a need for investigation into TRN quality after all those cables (and doing nothing about it), stock tips jumping out of IEMs - TRN X6 (and it is perfectly OK as far as TRN is concerned)?
> 
> Would not it be more logical to completely avoid TRN (my simple choice), given that there are so many companies ardently competing in ChiFi?


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> Would not it be more logical to completely avoid TRN (my simple choice), given that there are so many companies ardently competing in ChiFi?



That’s what I do.

Every new release _seems_ promising, but then reports start rolling in of driver failures, soldering screwups, phase problems, shells falling apart, etc.

I give up, and just hope that maybe the next release will be the one.

The only one that seems somewhat ok is the V90.


----------



## DynamicEars

Maybe I was lucky but i had v80, and have v90 and recent BA5 without any problem. Oh the right unit 2 pin connector is a bit shaky but still safe so far. But yeah they need to improve their quality and QC


----------



## BadReligionPunk

I have been lucky with TRN, outside of the 5 cables I bought. BA5 and T200 are fine thank goodness and my old V20 was a tank. Still its really hard to rec them over their lack of QC.


----------



## zachmal

PhonoPhi said:


> Really a need for investigation into TRN quality after all those cables (and doing nothing about it), stock tips jumping out of IEMs - TRN X6 (and it is perfectly OK as far as TRN is concerned)?
> 
> Would not it be more logical to completely avoid TRN (my simple choice), given that there are so many companies ardently competing in ChiFi?



yep, logical conclusion

but it's emotional driven as well (underneath it all),

thus I went the "illogical" non "common sense" (common sense is most of the time false or not "fact" anyway)

so let's see how the second pair will turn out of the TRN V90.

The strange thing with the V90 is, that it "healed itself" strangely for whatever reason

the right side would keep lowering its volume level after several hours or just one hour, whether with silicon tips, foam tips, etc.

but now with foam tips (after having used silicon tips and experimenting with steps) and fruitlessly blowing on the nozzle several times and having caused a driver flex in the process

it seems to work flawlessly ...

Perhaps it just needed some kind of "burn in" in whatever shape or form that may have been *fingers crossed*


----------



## zachmal (Jan 10, 2020)

Slater said:


> That’s what I do.
> 
> Every new release _seems_ promising, but then reports start rolling in of driver failures, soldering screwups, phase problems, shells falling apart, etc.
> 
> ...



yeah, the V90, according to Kopi O'Kaya is devoid or at least not strongly biased towards QC or other issues

can confirm after a temporary time of weird issues, *knock on wood* that it stays that way.

The BA5 seems to have gotten improvements to deal with humidity (?) related issues and should be better now from what I read.

As already mentioned (in this thread ?) the V90 also seem to have gotten improvements,

it's still in transit, let's see when it arrives ...


----------



## zachmal

Endgame is awaiting anyway, and if there are no ill reports from the Shuoer Singer I might save up and get them - that'll be the end for this (rather short) audiophile quest for the "ultimate" sound with soundstage, detail, etc. and perhaps the start towards DAC, DAP, etc. journeys

way too many rabbit holes


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 10, 2020)

zachmal said:


> Endgame is awaiting anyway, and if there are no ill reports from the Shuoer Singer I might save up and get them - that'll be the end for this (rather short) audiophile quest for the "ultimate" sound with soundstage, detail, etc. and perhaps the start towards DAC, DAP, etc. journeys
> 
> way too many rabbit holes








The Shuoer Singer looks interesting for sure, I'm not sure if it is a Estat driver or just an Electret. It is is a legit Estat driver, that is seriously an amazing price for sub $100 USD.

Though the long wording on the shell is a bit ugly, but I'm definitely waiting for early impressions/review on the Singer.


----------



## eclein

TRN has really bummed me out also.... I think my BA5s are defective also, at least I hope so because I can’t get them close to reasonable listening for me. Zero low end, I tried tips, cables, mojo even is no go!
The IM1 is my favorite and the V90 after but all the other great configurations and sharp looking shells just don’t fly and I’m done with them until we get “a golden child”!

The BA5 has maybe my favorite shell color, look, feel, fit but they sound crappy.
I’m gonna change teams to Shuoer! The “Tape” is incredible sounding the “H27” confirmed to me they tune just fine. The 2 Knowles BAs and DD bring my low end preference and details “abundamento“! Its balanced sounding without the boring part..lol..and fun to listen to!

Anybody get TRI I3 yet? Its over $100 but the I4 is spot on with great imaging so I’m looking forward to impressions on the I3. Anybody???


----------



## tgx78

eclein said:


> TRN has really bummed me out also.... I think my BA5s are defective also, at least I hope so because I can’t get them close to reasonable listening for me. Zero low end, I tried tips, cables, mojo even is no go!
> The IM1 is my favorite and the V90 after but all the other great configurations and sharp looking shells just don’t fly and I’m done with them until we get “a golden child”!
> 
> The BA5 has maybe my favorite shell color, look, feel, fit but they sound crappy.
> ...



TRI I3 is amazing IEM. Some of my impressions can be found in TRI i3 dedicated thread. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri-earphone-impressions-currently-i4-and-i3.921113/


----------



## ironbrewer

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> IMO, you can't go wrong with ****, but perhaps you should get BLON before to have very different sound experience and more natural cohesive sound. **** sound like ''cinematic EQ'' kinda sound. But is see QC check issue with those too, wich lean to different graph (and impressions)
> 
> my ''reference'' sub-50$ iem is the BQEYZ KB100. mature balanced tuning, slightly mid centric but in a wide revealing way. among most neutral sub-100$ iem you can get.


I have the BLON BL-03. I just feel they lack too much detail for me.


----------



## grumpy1471

BA5 arrived a few days ago, they sound better than I expected after listening to the CCA C12. No unbearable treble which is nice. I had also ordered the Etymotic ER2XR and it arrived on the same day so the BA5 will just end up being a beater pair now lol


----------



## TimeSnow

ironbrewer said:


> I have the BLON BL-03. I just feel they lack too much detail for me.



I found that until I changed the tips and amped them.


----------



## Nimweth

ironbrewer said:


> I have the BLON BL-03. I just feel they lack too much detail for me.


I agree, and the fit issues don't help either. I have tried numerous tips and cables but have been unable to get a secure fit. If you want to try an IEM with a carbon nanotube driver, I have the Tin T4 which has loads of detail and a huge soundstage. I'm still burning it in, but it sounds wonderful so far!


----------



## Nimweth

yorosello said:


> Nah hahaha.
> 
> Well, they are pretty balanced sounding for me. It has a decent amount of bass but still loaded with a lot of micro details than all of my single DD IEMs.
> Bass is pretty deep and punchy but still in the tight area. The decay and speed is not too slow nor too fast. If you want them to rumble, they can do that too.
> ...


Your description of the Moondrop Starfield sounds like what I'm getting from my Tin T4!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Your description of the Moondrop Starfield sounds like what I'm getting from my Tin T4!


If the Starfield sounds like the t4 but with its better fit and looks then I might get it....


----------



## yorosello (Jan 11, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Your description of the Moondrop Starfield sounds like what I'm getting from my Tin T4!


They use the CNT Driver as well, maybe that's why  they are similar with what I described.

There might be some difference if you compare them by graph. Unfortunately, I don't have the gear to measure them by graph.


----------



## eclein

Now I’m Considering one of these three for next buy...T4, Starfield or TRI i3.
If I can swing the i3 cash wise I’m gonna jump there but shoot we got so many great choices already.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

TimeSnow said:


> I found that until I changed the tips and amped them.


Exactly. Same...once I added large foam tips, changed the cable (like most reviewers day to) and used an amp (of which I use daily anyways), the sound becomes truly amazing. If you have Blons and don't make up for their shortcomings' out the box,you're not gonna get their full potential...


----------



## Nimweth

RONJA MESCO said:


> Exactly. Same...once I added large foam tips, changed the cable (like most reviewers day to) and used an amp (of which I use daily anyways), the sound becomes truly amazing. If you have Blons and don't make up for their shortcomings' out the box,you're not gonna get their full potential...


I have tried everything including two amps but they still wiggle around in my ears even with the largest tips I can find. The smooth shiny body is slippery as well which doesn't help.


----------



## Nimweth (Jan 11, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> Maybe I was lucky but i had v80, and have v90 and recent BA5 without any problem. Oh the right unit 2 pin connector is a bit shaky but still safe so far. But yeah they need to improve their quality and QC


Yes, same here, I have V80, V90 and BA5 as well and they are all perfect. BA5 is especially good and V90 is a good alternative to ZS7 or BQ3.


----------



## Nimweth

eclein said:


> TRN has really bummed me out also.... I think my BA5s are defective also, at least I hope so because I can’t get them close to reasonable listening for me. Zero low end, I tried tips, cables, mojo even is no go!
> The IM1 is my favorite and the V90 after but all the other great configurations and sharp looking shells just don’t fly and I’m done with them until we get “a golden child”!
> 
> The BA5 has maybe my favorite shell color, look, feel, fit but they sound crappy.
> ...


It does sound like you have a defective BA5. I love them, yes, the bass is fairly neutral, but the mids are glorious and treble extended and clean. Excellent for classical music.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I have tried everything including two amps but they still wiggle around in my ears even with the largest tips I can find. The smooth shiny body is slippery as well which doesn't help.



The Blons?  Have you tried them cable down?  I have a shallow but stable fit wearing them up or down using Symbio Peel tips...  the shell body rests firmly in the concha area.  I do not use longer tips or extenders because then they would move around for me.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> The Blons?  Have you tried them cable down?  I have a shallow but stable fit wearing them up or down using Symbio Peel tips...  the shell body rests firmly in the concha area.  I do not use longer tips or extenders because then they would move around for me.


Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I've tried that using the large MH755 tips. There's still that uncertainty of fit though. I've also tried Spiral Dots and large Audiofly tips which have a flatter profile.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I've tried that using the large MH755 tips. There's still that uncertainty of fit though. I've also tried Spiral Dots and large Audiofly tips which have a flatter profile.


I think the reason the Symbio Peels work for me is because the surface grips well.


----------



## Davidibiza

mbwilson111 said:


> I think the reason the Symbio Peels work for me is because the surface grips well.



Yep, they work for me as well with my blon, they don't move...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yorosello said:


> Nah hahaha.
> 
> Well, they are pretty balanced sounding for me. It has a decent amount of bass but still loaded with a lot of micro details than all of my single DD IEMs.
> Bass is pretty deep and punchy but still in the tight area. The decay and speed is not too slow nor too fast. If you want them to rumble, they can do that too.
> ...



WOW.

Well, now i'm supremely excited to try them. Might be the BLON upgrade were waiting for.

Thanks for sharing more toughs.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I have a quick listen to BA5 yesterday. While the bass do not extend as much as V90, it might be best TRN effort yet.

Fast and quite accurate, timbre is impressive for multi ba, find the vocal enjoyable tough overall imaging is rather intimate and fowards.

Everything is fast and tigh, definition lack some edge but this permit to not be overly agressive. 

Bass have good punch, and enough body, not dry, again, fast and tigh.

Mids is where i was the most impress, very informative and good in attack. 

Treble, while it lack sparkle, isnt shouty.

(just have a 15min listen so this is to take with grain of salt)


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I have a quick listen to BA5 yesterday. While the bass do not extend as much as V90, it might be best TRN effort yet.
> 
> Fast and quite accurate, timbre is impressive for multi ba, find the vocal enjoyable tough overall imaging is rather intimate and fowards.
> 
> ...


I concur with this. I see you have the Faaeal Hibiscus. Try that cable on the BA5, it gives a little more bass depth and a somewhat warmer tonality.


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> well....this became more and more worrysome. TRN isnt know for top notch QC to say the least. So, your the third for now....
> 
> And are you a member or not? lol Your welcome to came in Bro. Chill place. Funny place. No B* place....Non snobbish as well. Similar to here but well...no big Brotha in NBBA!
> 
> ...



I am not a member as I don't use facebook but someone on a video I did asked if I was a member there.


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> I concur with this. I see you have the Faaeal Hibiscus. Try that cable on the BA5, it gives a little more bass depth and a somewhat warmer tonality.



This is my exact set up, and I concur with this concurrence.
Bass sounds more expansive for me as well, for sure, in an ethereal rather than boomy way.
I like the combo so much I've ordered the balanced version


----------



## Nimweth

illumidata said:


> This is my exact set up, and I concur with this concurrence.
> Bass sounds more expansive for me as well, for sure, in an ethereal rather than boomy way.
> I like the combo so much I've ordered the balanced version


Uh-oh! I didn't know there was a balanced version! I might have to try that.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Nimweth said:


> I concur with this. I see you have the Faaeal Hibiscus. Try that cable on the BA5, it gives a little more bass depth and a somewhat warmer tonality.



The FAAEAL Hibiscus cable, you say? 

Isn't that the cable that was also in the FAAEAL store Lucky Bag during the recent sale? It was $11.90. A 2-pin 4-core 5N-OFC Litz cable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000515816813.html

If so, I have one on the way, and would be interested in using it on my BA5.


I've also seen people using the KBear 4-core copper cable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000141337661.html

and the cable that came with the NX7 Pro [the NiceHCK C-16-3 copper.] That seems to be a preferred cable as well.


----------



## yorosello

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> WOW.
> 
> Well, now i'm supremely excited to try them. Might be the BLON upgrade were waiting for.
> 
> Thanks for sharing more toughs.


Sure, your welcome.

IMO, from Blon to Starfield you'll get far better technicalities. Better resolution, layering etc.


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> The Blons?  Have you tried them cable down?  I have a shallow but stable fit wearing them up or down using Symbio Peel tips...  the shell body rests firmly in the concha area.  I do not use longer tips or extenders because then they would move around for me.



Cable down is awesome with the Blons. Solves pretty much all of the fitment issues. It only needs a 3rd party straight cable (or remove the ear guide cable off of a 3rd party cable to make it hang straight).

It doesn’t work with the stock cable though, as the stock cable has an angled connector.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Cable down is awesome with the Blons. Solves pretty much all of the fitment issues. It only needs a 3rd party straight cable (or remove the ear guide cable off of a 3rd party cable to make it hang straight).
> 
> It doesn’t work with the stock cable though, as the stock cable has an angled connector.



I posted a photo of mine in the Blon thread a few weeks ago.  Using a 4 core cable because I don't like heavy cables hanging down.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-53#post-15297619


----------



## kmmbd

So, I could finally get around to reviewing the Sennheiser IE 40 Pros. I've been using them on an off for the past couple of months, and they seem to be a great option in the sub-$100 range. Never thought I'd be recommending a budget Sennheiser IEM but they indeed deserve that. Natural timbre and a smooth mid-to-treble transition that's perfectly suited for long listening sessions. I guess some will mind the mid-bass boost, but I think that is essential for the intended use case. Have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23138/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kmmbd said:


> So, I could finally get around to reviewing the Sennheiser IE 40 Pros. I've been using them on an off for the past couple of months, and they seem to be a great option in the sub-$100 range. Never thought I'd be recommending a budget Sennheiser IEM but they indeed deserve that. Natural timbre and a smooth mid-to-treble transition that's perfectly suited for long listening sessions. I guess some will mind the mid-bass boost, but I think that is essential for the intended use case. Have a read here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23138/



Well....you love the Spacesh*p...so thats sure a no go for me. Among worst sub 30$ iem i heard.


----------



## kmmbd (Jan 11, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well....you love the Spacesh*p...so thats sure a no go for me. Among worst sub 30$ iem i heard.



I don't like the Spaceship, per se. I haven't even reviewed them yet. It was just first impressions and since then they've been in the drawer. :/
I do love the Moondrop Crescent though, and BLON, and our mutual (!) love Final E5000, so there's that.


----------



## Giri2809

kmmbd said:


> I don't like the Spaceship, per se. I haven't even reviewed them yet. It was just first impressions and since then they've been in the drawer. :/
> I do love the Moondrop Crescent though, and BLON, and our mutual (!) love Final E5000, so there's that.


I see you have HD650 on your list.... do you have any recommendation for budget ciem that has the same sound signature ?


----------



## kmmbd

Giri2809 said:


> I see you have HD650 on your list.... do you have any recommendation for budget ciem that has the same sound signature ?



Unfortunately I don't have any experience with CIEMs. Even in case of IEMs, I have not found one that sounds exactly like the HD650 in terms of signature. Final's models (e.g. E5000/F7200) get close to the midrange tonality and timbre of the HD650 but isn't as resolving. You will probably have to spend quite a bit to get that level of performance in an IEM.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any experience with CIEMs. Even in case of IEMs, I have not found one that sounds exactly like the HD650 in terms of signature. Final's models (e.g. E5000/F7200) get close to the midrange tonality and timbre of the HD650 but isn't as resolving. You will probably have to spend quite a bit to get that level of performance in an IEM.



Can there ever really be an IEM that is a direct equivalent to a fully open backed headphone?

For example, IEMs bypass all outer ear structures that headphones interact with.


----------



## kmmbd (Jan 11, 2020)

Slater said:


> Can there ever really be an IEM that is a direct equivalent to a fully open backed headphone?
> 
> For example, IEMs bypass all outer ear structures that headphones interact with.



Exactly, very difficult to emulate the kind of imaging and soundstage that mid/high end headphones are capable of in an IEM due to the lack of pinna interaction. Also the larger drivers can naturally push a lot more air, resulting in higher quality bass and effortless transients. Comparing IEMs to full-size headphones seem more like apple vs oranges.


----------



## Giri2809

kmmbd said:


> Exactly, very difficult to emulate the kind of imaging and soundstage that mid/high end headphones are capable of in an IEM due to the lack of pinna interaction. Also the larger drivers can naturally push a lot more air, resulting in higher quality bass and effortless transients. Comparing IEMs to full-size headphones seem more like apple vs oranges.


Understood... Got your point...

I read ishine can be a good candidate but don't like the bulky shape of it...


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Can there ever really be an IEM that is a direct equivalent to a fully open backed headphone?
> 
> For example, IEMs bypass all outer ear structures that headphones interact with.



even open vented IEM (heck even earbuds) would still have a more closed in sound, even though it's airy, simply because the drivers are closer to the ears. 

i think the only way to emulate that in an IEM would be by using impulse responses in convolution software.


----------



## gourab1995

Too bad the Jade EA3's dissapoint overall in sound, i thought after the burn in the sound would be a little more tame, but the highs need a lot of work in this iem. Hence my itch to get the blons has been scratched.


----------



## Nimweth

ShakeThoseCans said:


> The FAAEAL Hibiscus cable, you say?
> 
> Isn't that the cable that was also in the FAAEAL store Lucky Bag during the recent sale? It was $11.90. A 2-pin 4-core 5N-OFC Litz cable.
> 
> ...


You will like the BA5 with the Faaeal cable, I'm sure. Seems like copper cables suit the BA5 very well.


----------



## jeejack

Interesting thing . My TRN V80 sound better on TRN BT3 with APTX codec than fiio btr5 with LDAC codec. They don't like powerfull source ). My source are Caiyn N3 and Samsung S8+. Samsung have more power than Caiyn on high gain via bluetooth.


----------



## yorosello (Jan 12, 2020)

My first ever full length review on Starfield is up now

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-starfield.24121/reviews#review-23140

Please don't go too hard on me


----------



## RikudouGoku

gourab1995 said:


> Too bad the Jade EA3's dissapoint overall in sound, i thought after the burn in the sound would be a little more tame, but the highs need a lot of work in this iem. Hence my itch to get the blons has been scratched.


The blons doesnt sound like the EA3 at all though,


----------



## gourab1995

RikudouGoku said:


> The blons doesnt sound like the EA3 at all though,



Yeah the BLONs are supposed to be closer to the MH755's. I like the MH755's. Also on a side note. I tried burning in the EA3's earphones actively, using lots of frequency sweeps and pink noise instead of just playing music. They sound a lot better now, the harshness has reduced from 75% to 15%. Mids are lot more evenly laid out than before. Might have been too quick to judge them. Think they need more time to fully "even out".

Balanced armatures tend to this kind of funny stuff...


----------



## yorosello (Jan 12, 2020)

gourab1995 said:


> Yeah the BLONs are supposed to be closer to the MH755's. I like the MH755's. Also on a side note. I tried burning in the EA3's earphones actively, using lots of frequency sweeps and pink noise instead of just playing music. They sound a lot better now, the harshness has reduced from 75% to 15%. Mids are lot more evenly laid out than before. Might have been too quick to judge them. Think they need more time to fully "even out".
> 
> Balanced armatures tend to this kind of funny stuff...


I think maybe it's because the BA they use are the cheap ones so that's why it happens.

My single BA IEM didn't have this kind of problem when I listen to them ootb.


----------



## DjBobby

gourab1995 said:


> Yeah the BLONs are supposed to be closer to the MH755's. I like the MH755's. Also on a side note. I tried burning in the EA3's earphones actively, using lots of frequency sweeps and pink noise instead of just playing music. They sound a lot better now, the harshness has reduced from 75% to 15%. Mids are lot more evenly laid out than before. Might have been too quick to judge them. Think they need more time to fully "even out".
> 
> Balanced armatures tend to this kind of funny stuff...


So you think just playing music wouldn't be enough for appropriate burn in? For me on first listening EA3s don't sound so bad. Longer I listen to the EA3s, more I loose the interest in the music. Music become boring, probably to recessed mids and fatiguing.


----------



## Slater (Jan 12, 2020)

yorosello said:


> I think maybe it's because the BA they use are the cheap ones so that's why it happens.
> 
> My single BA IEM didn't have this kind of problem when I listen to them ootb.



EA3 uses a Knowles BA. They're literally the best BAs available.

The harshness is likely due to the BA just sitting in the nozzle, with no guide tube or damper.

BA drivers are specifically designed/intended to be dampened. Most companies don't because it's cheaper and easier to just glue a BA right in the nozzle without any tubing or damper and blast away.

It would be like an automobile engine with absolutely no exhaust manifold or exhaust system installed. The engine would not sound nor run optimally, because engines are specifically designed to have resistance from an exhaust manifold and exhaust system


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> EA3 uses a Knowles BA. They're literally the best BAs available.
> 
> The harshness is likely due to the BA just sitting in the nozzle, with no guide tube or damper.
> 
> ...


So we need to somehow dampen the BA then?


----------



## Slater (Jan 12, 2020)

yorosello said:


> So we need to somehow dampen the BA then?



_Every_ BA should be dampened, using Knowles BA dampers of varying resistance.

The problem is that you need room for a length of BA tubing, and the damper must be carefully placed in the tubing.

Depending on specific sound tuning goals, the sound tuning can be shaped by varying the diameter of the tubing (1.5 vs 2.0mm for example), the length of the tubing (10mm vs 15mm for example), and the particular resistance of the BA damper used (600ohm vs 1500ohm for example).

All of that must be carefully tested and tuning, and it happens during development of the IEM itself.

Trying to do it after the fact is difficult if not impossible, because:

1. There’s not enough room for the tubing and damper, because when the BAs are just stuck in the nozzle it’s often a few mms under the nozzle screen. Usually the minimum length of BA tubing is 10mm, plus 4mm for the length damper itself. That means the BA would need to be mounted 14-15mm back from the nozzle mesh for a damper to even fit.
2. The factory sound tuning will be different once you mess with tubing and dampers, which may or may not even make tuning changes you like. For example, if you really wish the midrange was more forwards, randomly messing with the tuning may actually become more recessed instead.
3. Depending on how you retune the sound, you may even need to make resistor changes to a crossover (if one exists) because you may need to shift the crossover points to provide smooth transitions between multiple drivers.

The space limitations are the biggest barrier. This is why modders usually have to resort to other ghetto dampening methods that work around the space limitations. Foam modding the BA nozzles, using filter materials such as micropore or tea bags, etc. It can be quite effective in many cases, but it is technically not the ‘right’ way to do it like tubing/dampers would be. If only manufacturers would do it during development...


----------



## dharmasteve

yorosello said:


> My first ever full length review on Starfield is up now
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-starfield.24121/reviews#review-23140
> 
> Please don't go too hard on me



Great review. As I have been a TFZ No.3 owner for quite some time this is a very useful comparison. Thank you.


----------



## Nimweth

yorosello said:


> My first ever full length review on Starfield is up now
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-starfield.24121/reviews#review-23140
> 
> Please don't go too hard on me


The more I read impressions of the Starfield, the more they resemble the way my Tin T4 sounds. I assume it uses the same CNT driver, and is tuned very similarly, very different from the BLON BL-03.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 12, 2020)

DjBobby said:


> So you think just playing music wouldn't be enough for appropriate burn in? For me on first listening EA3s don't sound so bad. Longer I listen to the EA3s, more I loose the interest in the music. Music become boring, probably to recessed mids and fatiguing.



I did leave it playing music for the night. Now that im using sine wave sweeps, white and pink noise instead, it feels like it works a lot more effectively. The only thing i would definitely prefer these over some other stuff is for watching movies. And i feel its not that the mids are recessed, its just that the bass and highs take so much of the limelight here. They arent bad at all. They just arent that good. Overall KB100 still budget king to me. Its a non-offensive, yet not completely boring sound reproduction from them.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> _Every_ BA should be dampened, using Knowles BA dampers of varying resistance.
> 
> The problem is that you need room for a length of BA tubing, and the damper must be carefully placed in the tubing.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's very complicated... Better not to mess anything


----------



## yorosello (Jan 12, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Great review. As I have been a TFZ No.3 owner for quite some time this is a very useful comparison. Thank you.


Your very welcome. Thanks for reading my non-pro review


----------



## yorosello

Nimweth said:


> The more I read impressions of the Starfield, the more they resemble the way my Tin T4 sounds. I assume it uses the same CNT driver, and is tuned very similarly, very different from the BLON BL-03.


Yeah, i can see similarities between the two. But according to some guys that have both, they are quiet different actually. Tin T4 is still more to treble & Starfield is more to bass. BGGR also had do some comparison between them, but on his, Tin T4 is closer to Blon than Starfield.


----------



## voja (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought I'd give an update on my impressions on the EA3. I gave them around 40 hours of burn in time through music. I didn't get too complicated with the burning in, I played two official Spotify playlist, first one "Songs To Test Headphones With" (13 hours), second one "Audiophile Classical" (8 hours 41 min) which is linked in the first playlists description. Both of those were played on my Macbook Pro Early 2015, no amp, just raw Mac. What I noticed is that my mac's amp is much stronger than my Samsung S8's, for this reason I played them at 6-7 bars (in total there are 16 volume bars, 8 bars would be exactly 50%). I left them playing overnight, without any pause, so 13 hours straight. The volume was loud, but I wouldn't consider it too loud. I left them played primarily on 6 bars, and occasionally would bump them to 7 just to get them moving. To be precise, the first playlist was left playing at 6 bars, and the second, classical one at 7. I'm not sure if that was the smartest choice, but I'm just saying what I actually did.

The at first what were considered "issues" have now gone away. The EA3 is very comfortable and I forget that they are in my ears. The only  reoccurring problem is that when I push them in my ear, they slowly, slightly push themselves out. Now this is either a problem with the tips themselves or I am pushing them too far in. I didn't see the issue to get solved by going with a larger (largest) red tips, in fact I think it was worse with the bigger size. For reference I am using the medium red ones.

Since I am no audiophile I cannot pinpoint whether the sound changed, what I do know is that it is enjoyable. I also tend to listen at much lower volumes than usual. I will need to pay more attention to their sound now, but in the beginning I think I heard some crackling when listening to music. When I have them in my ears, I also noticed that I can hear noise. However this is not coming from the EA3, it's from my ears.. this might be a sign of Tinnitus, but I am not sure. Like I said, I used to listen to music at almost full volume on my S8.. so I will probably have to face the side effects of not taking care of my ears :/

I also realized that the thin 4 core cable is not how all IEM's are and that it IS considered thin, it splits into a two core cable after the Y spliter.. and it's very thin from that point on, like people already said, it's fragile and you have a feeling that you need to be caucus with it. But the cable is light, and after gently bending the ear hook back and forth (I only did this once, I think that I mentioned it the last time I wrote here, after that I didn't bend it any further) the ear hook is very comfortable and I forget that it's there.

I feel better about the bass now, although I still think that the mid-bass is lacking some weight and punch. But I might be asking too much from an IEM. The sub-bass is still amazing and gorgeous.
I read someone said the vocals felt boxy. I would agree to this, what I mean by boxy is that they feel like they are trapped in a box, I'm not sure if saying "no dynamics" in terms of vocals would be correct (please tell me if it's not the right term) but they feel enclosed and trapped, soundstage is good but when vocals are present, they just feel like they are being sung from the IEM's themselves, right up against my ears. I guess I'm saying that there is no depth to the vocals, if someone understands what I meant by this, please help to to further express it.

@gourab1995 how did you test them with various noise and frequencies? I tried using the 1More App on my S8, but what I found is that the time wasn't being tracked correctly. The "clock" on the app should have moved around 2-3 hours, but only moved something like 50 minutes. I confirmed this when I watched a video, and I kept in mind how long the video lasted. I wrote down both the "clock" time from the app and the starting time of the video I was going to watch. The time didn't match up, and that's when I just uninstalled the app. So if someone has a better way of doing this, please tell me. I should mention that my phone was off (by this I don't mean shut down), and that I did go on Instagram and Snapchat (the sound from 1More app was still being played on my earphones) so I don't know if that had any effect. But if that's the case, I am not planning on abandoning my phone for who knows how many hours and days.

My time is not letting me focus entirely on listening to music with them and thus this is just an update on my impressions so far. I will write a full detailed review once I form a firm opinion on them. And again I state that I am no audiophile and am not trying to be one, I leave that job to the real audiophile folks who actually know sound. My ears aren't that old and aren't as experienced, for this reason I truly leave that up to the other respected audiophile head-fiers. I think it's very important to state this, because some people act like an audiophile when they are not, so I am being open and honest to everybody who is reading both this, and my future review. I have an average pair of ears, or less average damaged ears  and I truly just love to focus and enjoy music. Frequency charts and extreme detailed audio analysis is not within my capabilities. I think everybody has their own limits and capabilities, and I am just stating mine. 

We'll see whether our community comes up with any improvements and solutions for any possible problems and cons of EA3.


that's it for my lengthy update.. I always seen to write a bit too much *shrugs*

EDIT UPDATE: oh how forgetful I am. I forgot to mention that I played random music from my phone's library, in total about 19-20 hours. So in total (together with the spotify's 21 hours from the two playlists) it sums up to around 40 hours of "burn in" time.


----------



## DjBobby

voja said:


> I'm not sure if saying "no dynamics" in terms of vocals would be correct (please tell me if it's not the right term) but they feel enclosed and trapped, soundstage is good but when vocals are present, they just feel like they are being sung from the IEM's themselves, right up against my ears. I guess I'm saying that there is no depth to the vocals, if someone understands what I meant by this, please help to to further express it.


You said it perfectly, agree with you without adding a single word.


----------



## Nimweth (Jan 12, 2020)

yorosello said:


> Yeah, i can see similarities between the two. But according to some guys that have both, they are quiet different actually. Tin T4 is still more to treble & Starfield is more to bass. BGGR also had do some comparison between them, but on his, Tin T4 is closer to Blon than Starfield.


To me the T4 doesn't sound like the BLON. The BLON is V shaped and has a warm tonality focused on mid bass and does not have the same detail retrieval or clarity. The T4 has a more neutral presentation and a brighter more accurate sound. IMO, of course!


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 12, 2020)

voja said:


> I thought I'd give an update on my impressions on the EA3. I gave them around 40 hours of burn in time through music. I didn't get too complicated with the burning in, I played two official Spotify playlist, first one "Songs To Test Headphones With" (13 hours), second one "Audiophile Classical" (8 hours 41 min) which is linked in the first playlists description. Both of those were played on my Macbook Pro Early 2015, no amp, just raw Mac. What I noticed is that my mac's amp is much stronger than my Samsung S8's, for this reason I played them at 6-7 bars (in total there are 16 volume bars, 8 bars would be exactly 50%). I left them playing overnight, without any pause, so 13 hours straight. The volume was loud, but I wouldn't consider it too loud. I left them played primarily on 6 bars, and occasionally would bump them to 7 just to get them moving. To be precise, the first playlist was left playing at 6 bars, and the second, classical one at 7. I'm not sure if that was the smartest choice, but I'm just saying what I actually did.
> 
> The at first what were considered "issues" have now gone away. The EA3 is very comfortable and I forget that they are in my ears. The only  reoccurring problem is that when I push them in my ear, they slowly, slightly push themselves out. Now this is either a problem with the tips themselves or I am pushing them too far in. I didn't see the issue to get solved by going with a larger (largest) red tips, in fact I think it was worse with the bigger size. For reference I am using the medium red ones.
> 
> ...



Agree a 100% on your description of the sound. Couldn't have said it better.

For the burning in process i initially played a couple of electronic,pop,rock and classical songs on repeat via foobar2000 on my pc with the Fiio K1 as the DAC output, with the windows volume slider set at 18 for the whole night. Next day the sound was definitely better, but not acceptable. Fast forward to now. I have a list of 4 flac files: 2 are white noise and pink noise, and the latter 2 are sine wave in logarithmic and arithmetic scale. They have a few seconds of silence after each of them so that the driver can relax at times. Leaving those files looping in foobar2000 just for a couple of hours seemed to make a big difference for me, the upper mids were less shouty, bass response was a lot more deeper. I'm going to leave it for longer today and see the end results if there are any.


----------



## yorosello

Nimweth said:


> To me the T4 doesn't sound like the BLON. The BLON is V shaped and has a warm tonality focused on mid bass and does not have the same detail retrieval or clarity. The T4 had a more neutral presentation and a brighter more accurate sound. IMO, of course!


Ofc the blon will lose out on the technicality to T4 because analytical is kind of the house sound for the Tin Hifi


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, there you go. No mystery: i don't like EA3. But thats just me.

You can find full review on HEADFI or my No B* BLOG


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kmmbd said:


> I don't like the Spaceship, per se. I haven't even reviewed them yet. It was just first impressions and since then they've been in the drawer. :/
> I do love the Moondrop Crescent though, and BLON, and our mutual (!) love Final E5000, so there's that.



Oh. Cool. Then i will keep an eye on them. Your not the first to praise them. They look promising indeed!

And yeah: E5000 crush still alive with me too: RESPECT!


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 12, 2020)

Received the Urbabfun ISSO14, Beryllium DD,  IEM a couple of days ago.  Has the best treble timbre and tone I have heard on a DD. Crystal clear non-fatiguing. In some ways a special IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dharmasteve said:


> Received the Urbabfun ISSO14, Beryllium DD,  IEM a couple of days ago.  Has the best treble timbre and tone I have heard on a DD. Crystal clear non-fatiguing. In some ways a special IEM.


nice...so there treble after all!

what about mmcx connetor?????


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nice...so there treble after all!
> 
> what about mmcx connetor?????



The MMCX connector has taken the stock cable well,  but it looks a bit fragile so I'm going to leave the stock cable in.  It's not the worst cable.  As far as treble is concerned,  who gave you the idea there is no treble? Bizarrely that is what the Urbabfun ISSO14 excels at.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> TAs far as treble is concerned,  who gave you the idea there is no treble? Bizarrely that is what the Urbabfun ISSO14 excels at.



That’s what I was going to say.

Not sure who is spreading false rumors that there is no treble, but it’s not true at all.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 12, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nice...so there treble after all!
> 
> what about mmcx connetor?????



I think in multi BA driver IEMs details can be overemphasised taking the balance and rhythm out of the natural music process.  For a DD IEM treble,  the Urbanfun is correct both in timbre and tone,  but not as detailed as BA IEMs stuffed with armatures.


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> That’s what I was going to say.
> 
> Not sure who is spreading false rumors that there is no treble, but it’s not true at all.



I still love a certain headphone that one reviewer said had no treble.

Also no bass and no mids ...LOL.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> That’s what I was going to say.
> 
> Not sure who is spreading false rumors that there is no treble, but it’s not true at all.



Perhaps the headfi review make me confuse with this sentence:


''Treble
The treble is with similar quantity to the mid and lower midrange area. The dip in the upper mids is continuing into the lower treble, after that it recovers at around 10khz, that is the most noticeable part of the treble but in overall quantity is not a lot at all, for many people will not be enough. The extension is average, they go to around 12khz.
Treble quality is high for that price, it is very quick treble, fine and airy, delicate with good amount of details and air, it is just not a lot of it.''

As well it use ''dark'' term alot....so it worry me.


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Perhaps the headfi review make me confuse with this sentence:
> 
> 
> ''Treble
> ...



Graphs and frequencies are really useful....they help. But our right brains want to enjoy and I would say eventually we make the choice to buy or not. I took a chance based on Fastandclean and Slater and a Youtube review and in the end our ears are the best judge. I am really glad I got these. The treble is good. They are not dark to me, but they do have an analogue quality IMHO.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jan 12, 2020)

My review of the KB EAR Diamond is up on Head-Fi and my blog: KB EAR Diamond Review
It's hands-down the the best IEM I've heard under $100, with great technical performance and a clear and engaging tuning. Highly recommended.
However, its sound signature can be described as exaggerated Harman Target, so if you don't like the way the Harman Target presents the midrange, you should pass on it.


----------



## mbwilson111

darmanastartes said:


> the way the Harman Target presents the midrange



What specifically does that mean?


----------



## darmanastartes

mbwilson111 said:


> What specifically does that mean?


Some people think that the Harman-tuned IEMs have a shouty, thin upper midrange. I am not one of those people.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the KB EAR Diamond is up on Head-Fi and my blog: KB EAR Diamond Review
> It's hands-down the the best IEM I've heard under $100, with great technical performance and a clear and engaging tuning. Highly recommended.
> However, its sound signature can be described as exaggerated Harman Target, so if you don't like the way the Harman Target presents the midrange, you should pass on it.


 you write their some sibilance....is it a BIG downer or barely audible? (im sensible to that)


----------



## darmanastartes

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> you write their some sibilance....is it a BIG downer or barely audible? (im sensible to that)


Mild-to-moderate, but I got used to it very quickly.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Okay, that ain't too scary.

And you say imaging is excellent....but with U shape soundsig its hit or miss sometime, well especially about everything in mids. 

Anyway, im suppose to receive a pair but i dont know...KBear perhaps kinda hate me about F1 controversy. Dunno.

Do you have Starfield too? I'm VERY curious to know to what iem you compare too as its not specify in your review...


----------



## darmanastartes

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Okay, that ain't too scary.
> 
> And you say imaging is excellent....but with U shape soundsig its hit or miss sometime, well especially about everything in mids.
> 
> ...


I don't have the Starfield. HiFiGo said they would send me the Tin Hifi T4 but I haven't received it yet. I'm writing my review of the Dunu DM-480 next, which is only a couple of dollars cheaper than the Diamond. The DM-480 is slightly better than the Shozy Form 1.1 but the Diamond is head-and-shoulders above both of them imo.


----------



## Nimweth

darmanastartes said:


> I don't have the Starfield. HiFiGo said they would send me the Tin Hifi T4 but I haven't received it yet. I'm writing my review of the Dunu DM-480 next, which is only a couple of dollars cheaper than the Diamond. The DM-480 is slightly better than the Shozy Form 1.1 but the Diamond is head-and-shoulders above both of them imo.


When you get your T4 I would like to see a comparison with the Diamond!


----------



## darmanastartes

Nimweth said:


> When you get your T4 I would like to see a comparison with the Diamond!


Apparently I'm getting the Moondrop Starfield instead of the T4.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 12, 2020)

voja said:


> I read someone said the vocals felt boxy. I would agree to this, what I mean by boxy is that they feel like they are trapped in a box, I'm not sure if saying "no dynamics" in terms of vocals would be correct (please tell me if it's not the right term) but they feel enclosed and trapped, soundstage is good but when vocals are present, they just feel like they are being sung from the IEM's themselves, right up against my ears. I guess I'm saying that there is no depth to the vocals, if someone understands what I meant by this, please help to to further express it.





DjBobby said:


> You said it perfectly, agree with you without adding a single word.



I think what @voja meant is that the soundstage of the EA3 is wide, but not deep.



gourab1995 said:


> Agree a 100% on your description of the sound. Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> For the burning in process i initially played a couple of electronic,pop,rock and classical songs on repeat via foobar2000 on my pc with the Fiio K1 as the DAC output, with the windows volume slider set at 18 for the whole night. Next day the sound was definitely better, but not acceptable. Fast forward to now. I have a list of 4 flac files: 2 are white noise and pink noise, and the latter 2 are sine wave in logarithmic and arithmetic scale. They have a few seconds of silence after each of them so that the driver can relax at times. Leaving those files looping in foobar2000 just for a couple of hours seemed to make a big difference for me, the upper mids were less shouty, bass response was a lot more deeper. I'm going to leave it for longer today and see the end results if there are any.



I don't usually believe in burn in for BA sets, but FWIW for the EA3, agree 100%, I found the BA region handling the treble and upper mids were less shouty and with less sibilance after 15 hours burn in.



darmanastartes said:


> My review of the KB EAR Diamond is up on Head-Fi and my blog: KB EAR Diamond Review
> It's hands-down the the best IEM I've heard under $100, with great technical performance and a clear and engaging tuning. Highly recommended.
> However, its sound signature can be described as exaggerated Harman Target, so if you don't like the way the Harman Target presents the midrange, you should pass on it.



Great review! My impressions match yours, great set that meshes technicalities and timbre/tonality well. Agreed the Diamond's the best sub $100 single DD I've heard. Though for multi BA/hybrids below $100, maybe I'll rank the NiceHCK M6 (with BGVP third party filters) as an equal favourite of mine. The Diamond's my daily DD driver now, mothballed and sold some single DDs away after I got the Diamond.

Though only part I found different is I didn't find any sibilance on the Diamond unless it was already in poorly recorded material initially (verified with other IEMs/buds/cans). If there's no sibilance in the track, the Diamond won't show it up for me, though maybe we all have different tolerances to sibilance.

Look forward to your comparisons with the Starfield!


----------



## DynamicEars

I also sit down nicely to hear more about T4 vs Starfield vs Diamond. In recent months seems like chifi are on the race of making great single DD iem, changing from 1 year back they are competing to make multi driver IEMs. I guess after BL-03 great success, so many manufacturers want to try their best too with DLC/CNT coated.
my prediction next will be DD+planar / DD+piezo / DD+EST war in chifi world. we'll see!


----------



## darmanastartes

baskingshark said:


> I think what @voja meant is that the soundstage of the EA3 is wide, but not deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only advantage I feel the Nicehck M6 has over the Diamond is the larger soundstage. I much prefer the Diamond's bass presentation over the M6 with any of its filters.


DynamicEars said:


> I also sit down nicely to hear more about T4 vs Starfield vs Diamond. In recent months seems like chifi are on the race of making great single DD iem, changing from 1 year back they are competing to make multi driver IEMs. I guess after BL-03 great success, so many manufacturers want to try their best too with DLC/CNT coated.
> my prediction next will be DD+planar / DD+piezo / DD+EST war in chifi world. we'll see!


Just to clarify, I'm getting the Starfield instead of the T4, not both.


----------



## DynamicEars

darmanastartes said:


> The only advantage I feel the Nicehck M6 has over the Diamond is the larger soundstage. I much prefer the Diamond's bass presentation over the M6 with any of its filters.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm getting the Starfield instead of the T4, not both.



still, waiting for that buddy. Im afraid T4 will still bass light and a bit bright to me


----------



## gourab1995

baskingshark said:


> I think what @voja meant is that the soundstage of the EA3 is wide, but not deep.
> I don't usually believe in burn in for BA sets, but FWIW for the EA3, agree 100%, I found the BA region handling the treble and upper mids were less shouty and with less sibilance after 15 hours burn in.



_I don't usually believe in burn in for BA sets, but FWIW for the EA3, agree 100%_

Well you kinda do believe in burn in then. In the end, in most cases, it won't change your mind completely about a certain IEM, it is not a criteria that will totally dictate likeability of an iem. It's going to sound 93-95% the same after burn-in. Doing the burn-in changed the status of the EA3 from being out of my life, to in my life, rather than life-changing i.e. I will consider EA3 in the rotation of my iem queue.

If i hadn't been sent a review unit, but had somehow gotten the opportunity to hear it. Chances would be that i wouldn't buy it, on my own. It just doesn't have that magic in it. Like the MH755 The instant i got it, i knew, this is one of those iems any music lover cant live without. Same with the Tin T2 and KB100's. Their effort is appreciable, but not enough. The EA3's are good, but not great.

The only case in which EA3 beat all my other iems, is for when i watch a movie or i'm listening to a metal song (which i don't ATM) things are super crisp and the sense of space is conveyed very well. For music, imaging is a major concern, if it would do that well, i would be willing to overlook the fact the sound can be fatiguing. Anyone looking for a workaround for the fatigue, you need to turn down the 7KHz band (maybe 8k and 9k as well) on an equalizer by around -3 to -4db.

Also my review is up here, in-case the full story was unknown to anyone and is curious. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jade-audio-ea3.24116/reviews#review-23139


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> I also sit down nicely to hear more about T4 vs Starfield vs Diamond. In recent months seems like chifi are on the race of making great single DD iem, changing from 1 year back they are competing to make multi driver IEMs. I guess after BL-03 great success, so many manufacturers want to try their best too with DLC/CNT coated.
> my prediction next will be DD+planar / DD+piezo / DD+EST war in chifi world. we'll see!


How long before KZ or CCA bring out a single carbon DD IEM? They've been very quiet recently.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> How long before KZ or CCA bring out a single carbon DD IEM? They've been very quiet recently.



Thats what i thought, strange right in middle of tight competition and they already miss their regular cycles without something new. I would like to know to how much they can evolve more after the ZSX, minor improvement over the model but they are getting better by the time.


----------



## kmmbd

Nimweth said:


> How long before KZ or CCA bring out a single carbon DD IEM? They've been very quiet recently.



KZ releasing a non-hybrid IEM would be very out of character for them. So far they've been shoving drivers together in random combos without much regard for an identifiable tonality or tuning (for the most part). It would take a monumental change in their mindset to scratch all that and settle for something like a single-DD IEM where there needs to be a lot of tuning and design decisions.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> How long before KZ or CCA bring out a single carbon DD IEM? They've been very quiet recently.





DynamicEars said:


> Thats what i thought, strange right in middle of tight competition and they already miss their regular cycles without something new. I would like to know to how much they can evolve more after the ZSX, minor improvement over the model but they are getting better by the time.



Hopefully they’re concentrating on quality in 2020 vs quantity like they did in 2018-2019.


----------



## Slater (Jan 13, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> KZ releasing a non-hybrid IEM would be very out of character for them. So far they've been shoving drivers together in random combos without much regard for an identifiable tonality or tuning (for the most part). It would take a monumental change in their mindset to scratch all that and settle for something like a single-DD IEM where there needs to be a lot of tuning and design decisions.



The ZS3E was a single dynamic driver (Kevlar), and was released last year. So they still do non hybrids (just not that many).

Also, I think their models are driven by supply and demand. As long as some people assume ‘moar drivers is bEtTeR AuDiO yO’, they will keep slapping in more and more and more drivers. They are a profit-driven business after all.

They came out with a quad driver, and people immediately starting waiting for 5. Then they came out with 5, and people started asking when they’d have 6. Then people wanted 8. I mean, as soon as they released the C18, people were dying for the C20.

More isn’t better.


----------



## Nimweth

kmmbd said:


> KZ releasing a non-hybrid IEM would be very out of character for them. So far they've been shoving drivers together in random combos without much regard for an identifiable tonality or tuning (for the most part). It would take a monumental change in their mindset to scratch all that and settle for something like a single-DD IEM where there needs to be a lot of tuning and design decisions.


Well, they did call the ZSX "the terminator of the hybrid line" so there may be a change of direction.


----------



## rggz

Talking about single drivers by KZ, I didn't try it but the KZ super-entry-level brand aka _QKZ_ apparently made a fluke with the VK4 which is basically a ZST using only 1DD graphene-coated driver. Their IEMs usually haven't a good rep but I think VortexRises ended up preferring it over the MH750/755, I was kinda curious to try it. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Slater

rggz said:


> Talking about single drivers by KZ, I didn't try it but the KZ super-entry-level brand aka _QKZ_ apparently made a fluke with the VK4 which is basically a ZST using only 1DD graphene-coated driver. Their IEMs usually haven't a good rep but I think VortexRises ended up preferring it over the MH750/755, I was kinda curious to try it. Has anyone else tried it?



VK1 also. Although it's technically a 2DD.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

What are the chances of seeing a kz with a knowles driver?

Update:
Hoho, someone is happier today. Did a cable swap for the EA3 with the KZ 8 Core silver cable, the sound is so much more tamer with them, mid bass is increased to perfect levels. 0 harshness now from them while maintaining superb clarity. They sound less tinny too, things have more texture. Its like before the sound was like 2 cheese graters scratching against each other, now its sandpaper, against a wall smoothening things as it touches stuff. These are now 2nd in my list, beating Tin T2. Kb100 still hold a special place.


----------



## HungryPanda

Who really knows what the future holds


----------



## Tonymac136

I can't imagine a Knowles in a KZ. They're cheap headphones that provide many people's first experience of ChiFi and Knowles drivers would compromise that. Maybe we'll see Knowles in a CCA or another new sub-brand but I'd imagine even that to be quite unlikely. If the C12 is anything to go by, they are finally starting to get the hang of tuning.


----------



## Slater

HungryPanda said:


> Who really knows what the future holds


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

rggz said:


> Talking about single drivers by KZ, I didn't try it but the KZ super-entry-level brand aka _QKZ_ apparently made a fluke with the VK4 which is basically a ZST using only 1DD graphene-coated driver. Their IEMs usually haven't a good rep but I think VortexRises ended up preferring it over the MH750/755, I was kinda curious to try it. Has anyone else tried it?



I have the vk4s and the mh755. I feel like mh755 (recabled) are still better for music. Vk4 would be better for gaming. Bass is dominant and can sound a bit bloaty at times, but they are ok for the most part. Treble is not harsh and present. Mids are well represented. Soundscape is pretty good, bigger than 755 not necessarily better though,  Imaging is ok for the price, also better than 755.

The MH755s win out on timbre, tonality, naturalness, smoothness and separation. They are quite bass heavy. Also they have some kind of juju magic, which will make you keep atleast 2 sets minimum with you.


----------



## noysboy

darmanastartes said:


> My review of the KB EAR Diamond is up on Head-Fi and my blog: KB EAR Diamond Review
> It's hands-down the the best IEM I've heard under $100, with great technical performance and a clear and engaging tuning. Highly recommended.
> However, its sound signature can be described as exaggerated Harman Target, so if you don't like the way the Harman Target presents the midrange, you should pass on it.



Nice review, got my interest!


----------



## geisterfaust

Got my first pair of IEMs today after a stupidly long Aliexpress shipping. Note for myself: never order anything on Aliexpress during Christmas EVER.

I had to watch a YouTube video to position my IEMs correctly into my ear. They isolate really well, the sound is a bit weird for my brain since I come from pretty bass heavy earphones. Overall really happy, the sound is much more wide and I can hear more of my music, which was what I wanted. Now I have to get used to use IEMs since they weight more than my earphones. 






Got also a carrying bag for my Sony ZX300, so I'm all set. Well, maybe one or two more pairs of IEMs but right now I want to enjoy my T2 Galaxy before buying anything else.


----------



## genck

You installed the cable the wrong way


----------



## rggz

geisterfaust said:


> Got my first pair of IEMs today after a stupidly long Aliexpress shipping. Note for myself: never order anything on Aliexpress during Christmas EVER.
> 
> I had to watch a YouTube video to position my IEMs correctly into my ear. They isolate really well, the sound is a bit weird for my brain since I come from pretty bass heavy earphones. Overall really happy, the sound is much more wide and I can hear more of my music, which was what I wanted. Now I have to get used to use IEMs since they weight more than my earphones.
> 
> ...



Beautiful iem! But I think the hook of your cable is upside down. I'd double-check it to avoid polarity issues.


----------



## Slater

geisterfaust said:


> Got my first pair of IEMs today after a stupidly long Aliexpress shipping. Note for myself: never order anything on Aliexpress during Christmas EVER.
> 
> I had to watch a YouTube video to position my IEMs correctly into my ear. They isolate really well, the sound is a bit weird for my brain since I come from pretty bass heavy earphones. Overall really happy, the sound is much more wide and I can hear more of my music, which was what I wanted. Now I have to get used to use IEMs since they weight more than my earphones.
> 
> ...





genck said:


> You installed the cable the wrong way





rggz said:


> Beautiful iem! But I think the hook of your cable is upside down. I'd double-check it to avoid polarity issues.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3167#post-15179608


----------



## Mybutthurts

Nimweth said:


> How long before KZ or CCA bring out a single carbon DD IEM? They've been very quiet recently.



I had the very same thought recently, as single DD's seem to be in favour at present. Would be unlike KZ not to join in.

And, if they did produce a DD model ?
I'm sure there are some that would dismiss it immediately, as it's a KZ...
Even if was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## geisterfaust

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3167#post-15179608



Thanks for the tip! Newbie mistakes hahaha, just switched the cable around.


----------



## Slater

geisterfaust said:


> Thanks for the tip! Newbie mistakes hahaha, just switched the cable around.



Glad to help friend. It's an easy mistake to make. We're all learning and helping one another around here


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Damn.....must admit my expectation was rather meh for those, expecting notable inferior sound compare to KS3, but the *ALPHA&DELTA KS1 *are very far from bad.

Firstly, these are priced 37$. Secondly the construction is incredible, as much in term of lookers, comfort and sturdyness. Exceptional craftmanship for a sub-100$ iem.

Soundstage is wide and airy, signature is V shape with extra clarity and very pleasant vocal, this isn't overly warm bassy iem, its punchy, accurate and imaging is above average. It find sweet spot between warmth and brightness for me, due to some upper mids bump that do not inflict ANY sibilance (hourray!), treble is crunchy type, but snappy and well balanced.

Hope these will not pass under the radar cause I prefer them over their big brother wich is kinda...strange. Timbre sound fuller, bass weightier.

Oh, and I dont talk about accessories. But for once, nope, i will not change the cable. Hes perfect.

*AUDIO PIC PORN (ya such a sexy beast!):*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gourab1995 said:


> What are the chances of seeing a kz with a knowles driver?
> 
> Update:
> Hoho, someone is happier today. Did a cable swap for the EA3 with the KZ 8 Core silver cable, the sound is so much more tamer with them, mid bass is increased to perfect levels. 0 harshness now from them while maintaining superb clarity. They sound less tinny too, things have more texture. Its like before the sound was like 2 cheese graters scratching against each other, now its sandpaper, against a wall smoothening things as it touches stuff. These are now 2nd in my list, beating Tin T2. Kb100 still hold a special place.



Yayaya...lol

Its true that my Hibiscus Litz cable tame treble a little....anyway. not enough to cancel whole sibilance and even less the primitive screachy treble. Ill say it warm timbre without cancely sharpe edge of it.

to all its ears bro. EA3 are very source capricious too. warm source=better result...but duller one too.


----------



## Synthy

a lot of people have been talking up the BQEYZ KB100, should I take a look?


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

Synthy said:


> a lot of people have been talking up the BQEYZ KB100, should I take a look?



If you like simple sound, with a hint of fun 


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yayaya...lol
> 
> Its true that my Hibiscus Litz cable tame treble a little....anyway. not enough to cancel whole sibilance and even less the primitive screachy treble. Ill say it warm timbre without cancely sharpe edge of it.
> 
> to all its ears bro. EA3 are very source capricious too. warm source=better result...but duller one too.



I can't say for the hibiscus cable, should also do the trick since its copper (But again i dunno how that cable changes sound). But after the burn in with the noise and sine waves combined with the cable swap with the kz silver 8 core cable that i used with the zs7 a while ago, there is 0 sibilance to my ears. They have around a total of 20-30 hours burn in duration by now. And have been much better since i changed the audio tracks that i was using to do so.

It doesn't image any better or worse. I'd be willing to forget that for the sound its producing right now. God it's crystal clear. And i need to emphasize the crystal part in it, i mean crystal transparency. Games are so much fun on this.

Using the same source here.

I can relate when you say primitive screechy treble. You need to burn them in longer, with sweeps instead of just music. Don't give up so easy, it will be worth your while!

The inner dinosaur of that thing will go extinct.


----------



## robertms

What do you think of these, are they worth it? $ 115
https://item.jd.com/100009389266.html#none


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gourab1995 said:


> If you like simple sound, with a hint of fun
> 
> 
> I can't say for the hibiscus cable, should also do the trick since its copper. But after the burn in with the noise and sine waves combined with the cable swap with the kz silver 8 core cable that i used with the zs7 a while ago, there is 0 sibilance to my ears. They have around a total of 20-30 hours burn in duration by now. And have been much better since i changed the audio tracks that i was using to do so.
> ...




LOL....man. Just big generous LOL.

Okay, i will burn them in more....but not with sinewave sorcery just various music if you permit me. Have more than 15H burn in already. 

How old are you by the way?

But you still review them 4/5 ain't you?

As said, its your ears its cool ,we can call this brain burn in too sometime but i'm not you I cannot know....just can't burn brain myself anymore and its kind of malediction to say the truth! As well, i should do experiment with other people about sibilance, perhaps its critical listener disease i have or anatomical sensibility, this is possible even if other EA3 user conclude similar impressions. I always been afraid of balanced armature put in front of nozzle housing and well, it tend to shout more directly at you.

As said, let put these EA3 on burn in session for freakin 50H. Will came back with impressions in sometime....and be nobs honnest about it bro!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Synthy said:


> a lot of people have been talking up the BQEYZ KB100, should I take a look?



They are rather serious and mid centric near-neutral sounding, plus a treble roll-off that stole some precious sparkle. Not for bass head neither treble head. Superbly balanced and accurate, nice transparent timbre and mid range. Nice imaging. Fast attack. I really like them. Their no other iem sounding similar to KB100, wich is for better or worst depending of your taste.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> LOL....man. Just big generous LOL.
> 
> Okay, i will burn them in more....but not with sinewave sorcery just various music if you permit me. Have more than 15H burn in already.
> 
> ...



Good to know, i could change your mind on not giving up. The rest will be your experience. Yes brain burn-in did play a role, but the combination of the two is what changed it for me.

I'm 25 this February, so my hearing is decent at the least, and i don't play music loud like i used to when i was 15.

I review them a 4/5 ootb stock cable with burn in, yes. 4.75/5 with the burn in and a cable swap. (also mentioned in the review as seperate mod update) Doesn't change what i heard from these before the mod... And the 4 is there also because the bqeyz sets an example for a good sounding stock config, in comparison


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gourab1995 said:


> Good to know, i could change your mind on not giving up. The rest will be your experience.
> 
> I'm 25 this February, so my hearing is decent at the least, and i don't play music loud like i used to when i was 15.
> 
> I review them a 4/5 ootb stock cable with burn in, yes. 4.75/5 with the burn in and a cable swap. Doesn't change what i heard from these before the mod..



Yep....

Anyway, im curious to read more similar impressions to yours...i mean, i can deal with aggressive treble or sound. Not with shouty sound tough.

Really, enjoy your EA3. I don't wanna convince you to not enjoy your iem. Were all here to enjoy music. 

Cheers!


----------



## yorosello

gourab1995 said:


> Good to know, i could change your mind on not giving up. The rest will be your experience. Yes brain burn-in did play a role, but the combination of the two is what changed it for me.
> 
> I'm 25 this February, so my hearing is decent at the least, and i don't play music loud like i used to when i was 15.
> 
> I review them a 4/5 ootb stock cable with burn in, yes. 4.75/5 with the burn in and a cable swap. Doesn't change what i heard from these before the mod... And the 4 is there also because the bqeyz sets an example for a good sounding stock config, in comparison


Swapping cable indeed tamed the treble a bit.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yep....
> Anyway, im curious to read more similar impressions to yours...i mean, i can deal with aggressive treble or sound. Not with shouty sound tough.
> Cheers!



I am too, i can't be the only one!

Till then ill have my ears out.


----------



## zenki (Jan 13, 2020)

Hmm something weird happened today. Just pulled out my hibiscus from the shelf after a long sleep and guess what?
The upper mids/treble harshness + sibilance are virtually gone.


Hmm just realized that I changed the eartip. Is it possible?
Gonna try the original tip again and see what happen.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gourab1995 said:


> I am too, i can't be the only one!
> 
> Till then ill have my ears out.



Humility (or humiliation) learns me one thing: yes you can be the only one with your own special wonderfully precious ears.

The goal is: it doesn't matter. Your not the only one to enjoy EA3. With or without 0 sibilance!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

zenki said:


> Hmm something weird happened today. Just pulled out my hibiscus from the shelf after a long sleep and guess what?
> The upper mids/treble harshness + sibilance are virtually gone.



Oh....and now did you like them bro?


----------



## zenki

Ok, tips don't matter.
I always liked them except that I have to EQ heavily before but no more...

@NymPHONOmaniac How long did you burn in?


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 14, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Humility (or humiliation) learns me one thing: yes you can be the only one with your own special wonderfully precious ears.
> 
> The goal is: it doesn't matter. Your not the only one to enjoy EA3. With or without 0 sibilance!



Not much fun in making same kind of iems, for the same kind of ears, isn't it? You want to get to know different kind of people just like iems.  and i'd be more disappointed than humiliated, if i couldn't find friends to relate to.


----------



## kakaworu (Jan 14, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Damn.....must admit my expectation was rather meh for those, expecting notable inferior sound compare to KS3, but the *ALPHA&DELTA KS1 *are very far from bad.
> 
> Firstly, these are priced 37$. Secondly the construction is incredible, as much in term of lookers, comfort and sturdyness. Exceptional craftmanship for a sub-100$ iem.
> 
> ...


Interesting. It looks almost identical to the TRN IM2 in build quality and components ----which has 1BA+*8mm DD*.


----------



## MrDelicious

I'm thinking of getting a cheapo MMCX cable with 2.5mm balanced termination for my E4000 from Ali, has anyone tried one before? Are they actually wired for a balanced signal or just terminated as such?


----------



## nraymond

MrDelicious said:


> I'm thinking of getting a cheapo MMCX cable with 2.5mm balanced termination for my E4000 from Ali, has anyone tried one before? Are they actually wired for a balanced signal or just terminated as such?



All the balanced cables I've bought from AliExpress were wired fine, and in some senses balanced wiring is simpler (each channel has it's own ground, rather than tied together in a common ground, which in a non-balanced cable could be done in the headphone cable jack, or the Y-split, or in the case of single-entry cable to one cup, inside the headphones.

Also balanced cables have to be wired for balanced or it won't work properly, because there is no way to plug an unbalanced headphone/cable into a balanced amp and not cause a problem (in the case of a "fully balanced" headphone amplifier with twin DACs/amps, one per channel, you'd be connecting a wire and joining two circuits that should not be joined). In comparison, it's trivial to convert a balanced cable into an unbalanced cable to plug into a TRS socket, since the adapter just has to connect two of the four wires together.

You might want to check out this thread, which includes resistance tests of some cables you can get on AliExpress:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/resistance-of-cables-pics-comments-and-links.907998/#post-14985640

Some cables are built/wired better than others, and resistance can make a difference when you have earphones or headphones that low impedance. As NwAvGuy once said, "All you really need to know is most headphones work best when the output impedance is less than 1/8th the headphone impedance. So, for example, with 32 ohm Grados the output impedance can be, at most, 32/8 = 4 ohms. The Etymotic HF5s are 16 ohms so the max output impedance is 16/8 = 2 ohms. If you want to be assured a source will work well with just about any headphone, simply make sure the output impedance is under 2 ohms."


----------



## nraymond (Jan 14, 2020)

Some quick impressions about the Jade Audio EA3... technically proficient, bass is good, midrange is a little recessed for my liking, and detailed but fatiguing treble to my ears during extended listening. The silicone ear tips I've tried so far haven't tamed the treble enough (I don't like the physical sensation of foam ear tips, so I haven't tried them). Listening to the EA3 reminded me that I had another Knowles BA and dynamic driver hybrid, so I put it into rotation as well - the TRI I4. Here are the spec differences:

Jade Audio EA3
Shell material: plastic resin
BA driver: Knowles 33518, placed inside an aluminum sound tube in the front of the earphone
Dynamic driver: 13.6mm polymer
Sensitivity: 108dB (@1mW)
Impedance: 18 ohm

TRI I4
Shell material: aluminum alloy
BA driver: Knowles (undisclosed model)
Dynamic driver: 10mm composite ("Biology cotton material, Al-Mg alloy with spherical top Gold plating technology")
Sensitivity: 103db (+ or - 3dB)
Impedance: 12 ohm (+ or - 20%)

My listening has been done mostly on my Onkyo Rubato DP-S1 over it's balanced 2.5mm connection. I'm not sure what the output impedance is of the balanced amp in the DP-S1 since it isn't listed by Onkyo, but it could be a factor in how the earphones perform for me since they have such low impedance. I don't use an EQ. The EA3 and I4 sound quite different. While the EA3 comes across as V-shaped (strong bass response, enhanced highs), the I4 is more balanced across frequencies. Due to the physical shape of the I4, bass can be enhanced somewhat by fit/ear structure because one of the two vent holes is likely up against the concha cavum of the ear, so if you use eartips that allow a deep fit of the I4 (I'm using JVC Spiral Dot++), you'll get more bass. Even then, the bass doesn't overwhelm with the I4, and in my extended listening, treble does not fatigue. It doesn't take too long (especially with some music) for the EA3 to start to fatigue me, unfortunately. With the I4 down to $50 right now on sale, it's a good choice, especially if you are treble sensitive and aren't a basshead. If you aren't treble sensitive and enjoy some extra bass, the EA3 could be a good choice.


----------



## Nimweth

nraymond said:


> Some quick impressions about the Jade Audio EA3... technically proficient, bass is good, midrange is a little recessed for my liking, and detailed but fatiguing treble to my ears during extended listening. The silicone ear tips I've tried so far haven't tamed the treble enough (I don't like the physical sensation of foam ear tips, so I haven't tried them). Listening to the EA3 reminded me that I had another Knowles BA and dynamic driver hybrid, so I put it into rotation as well - the TRI I4. Here are the spec differences:
> 
> Jade Audio EA3
> Shell material: plastic resin
> ...


+1 for the TRI i4, it does sound very balanced. I use Spiral Dots as well!


----------



## Slater

Does anyone know if the Jade Audio EA3 is exactly the same as the FiiO FH1S?

It sure appears to be the same, except for different branding and price difference.

FH1S:

 
 
 

EA3:


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Does anyone know if the Jade Audio EA3 is exactly the same as the FiiO FH1S?
> 
> It sure appears to be the same, except for different branding and price difference.
> 
> ...



From what I know, Jade Audio representative told me that EA3 was based on Fiio FH1 but retune with more extension to both ends, and they want to market them cheaper than FH1. So they came out by Jade Audio name to keep Fiio iems on another class. So the FH1s should be better version of FH1, and most likely the EA3 themselves to complete the Fiio lines but maybe pricing is different. I bet they are sound similar. Btw my EA3 havent arrived until now, maybe in few days.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Oh great...another cheap KZ imitator just arrived in my mailbox. Probably going to have a tinny, metallic sound and huge V-shaped tuning.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

(Before anyone rips into me, I'm obviously kidding. New KBear Diamond arrived, and I'm eager to check it out when I get the chance).


----------



## yseviel

What's the best cheap external sound card type thing? (something like this https://smile.amazon.com/Sabrent-Ex....5mm+Jack+Audio+Adapter&qid=1578935892&sr=8-8)


----------



## nraymond

yseviel said:


> What's the best cheap external sound card type thing? (something like this https://smile.amazon.com/Sabrent-Ex....5mm+Jack+Audio+Adapter&qid=1578935892&sr=8-8)



If you're looking for something small and portable, Hidizs just launched their official AliExpress store, and you can pick up their S8 for $12 off ($77 via web browser, $75 via AliExpress mobile app):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000560966739.html

One of the best small and inexpensive DAC/amps you can get.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yseviel said:


> What's the best cheap external sound card type thing? (something like this https://smile.amazon.com/Sabrent-Ex....5mm+Jack+Audio+Adapter&qid=1578935892&sr=8-8)



Go look at Tempotec....its like Hidisz stuffs but at 2 or 3 times less expensive price. The Tempotec Sonata HDPRO look extremely promising. its a 40$ S8...

Anyway, not the right thread for that. might go to ''obscure chinese DAP'' thread to have more info!


----------



## zachmal

yseviel said:


> What's the best cheap external sound card type thing? (something like this https://smile.amazon.com/Sabrent-Ex....5mm+Jack+Audio+Adapter&qid=1578935892&sr=8-8)



you mean the following ?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32932392383.html SA9023A + ES9018K2M USB portable DAC HIFI fever external amplifier audio card decoder for Computer Android Set Box A6-017


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jan 14, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Go look at Tempotec....its like Hidisz stuffs but at 2 or 3 times less expensive price. The Tempotec Sonata HDPRO look extremely promising. its a 40$ S8...
> 
> Anyway, not the right thread for that. might go to ''obscure chinese DAP'' thread to have more info!


Holy crap, I guess you're right! Tempotec Sonata HD seems identical to Hidizs S3 DAC cable and there's like 40 bucks difference between them. Whaaat?


----------



## TheVortex

zachmal said:


> you mean the following ?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32932392383.html SA9023A + ES9018K2M USB portable DAC HIFI fever external amplifier audio card decoder for Computer Android Set Box A6-017



I have that and it's great for the low price.


----------



## Detectit

SiggyFraud said:


> Holy crap, I guess you're right! Tempotec Sonata HD seems identical to Hidizs S3 DAC cable and there's like 40 bucks difference between them. Whaaat?


They are... I have one... You can upload Hidizs firmware on it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheVortex said:


> I have that and it's great for the low price.




Yeah i know and can confirm that its great indeed (how cant it be with es9018 dac)....make about a year a try to suggest it to everybody....problem is that is do not work with all phone so I suggest it a little less. 

Anyway....its not the thread to talk about dac and stuffs...i mean non-stop talkin hehe


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

well...now other NBBA member begin to praise the QKZ VK4.


''Mahir Efe Falay

 Hard to resist the hype of VK4. But you know the saying "sad but true"

ready?

...Its so sad to be hearing such good audio performance on a 10 bucks iem..So welcome to the micro review of a new iem Vk4:

Oldfield's Tubular Bells and Rush 2112 can give you many impressions about the earphone. Layering, decays, extensions, dynamics, soundstage and instrument seperation etc.

Sub bass is present but not in a Simgot en700 pro level. You can distinguish seconds of sub bass from others.
Presentation is bodied and only a notch warm yet with the full but not disturbing trebles. Mids are not crushed down under basses, especially vocals are easily heard. And treble is never piercing. Sharp when needed.

The only downside I noticed is about dynamics. Its hard to tell with my limited English but instruments dont have a high sense of depth. You can tell this in a bass drop moment or in a contrabass solo.

This is my instant recommendation for sub 100$ level. Unless you are not looking for a balanced or neutral iem under 100 you might enjoy this.

A clear NOBS ❤''


----------



## audiophizile (Jan 14, 2020)

I think after reading through the list I'm even more confused about where I should go. I'm looking in the $25-75 range.

Sound preference is clarity, detail, separation above all.
Prefer speed in the low end. Don't hate a small midbass kick (normie).
Don't really like OVERLY dark and/or warm as that CAN conflict with my main preferences.
Mids clean and not overly recessed, present. Hate when the lower end of voices (male or female) sound thin.
Highs I like "glassy" (I use this word, I know nobody else does). I like cymbals to have detail and clarity. If anyone here plays the drums, I like to be able distinguish the tones of different types and sizes of cymbals (and snares) and their decay. I feel like not many speakers (or recordings for that matter) do this well.
Don't like a small soundstage. I feel it can go both ways with detail and separation. Too big and airy I feel can be non realistic outside of orchestral recordings and lose small detail. Too small gets congested in complex parts. Congestion bothers me greatly.

I know my budget probably will not hit all of these well but thought I'd ask. Reading recent-ish reviews seems like the blon bl03, tin t2, and kz zsx are the hype but none of them sound extremely fitting to my preference. Any help?

Is the **** **** though cheaper more fitting than those?? So many options haha


----------



## yorosello

DynamicEars said:


> From what I know, Jade Audio representative told me that EA3 was based on Fiio FH1 but retune with more extension to both ends, and they want to market them cheaper than FH1. So they came out by Jade Audio name to keep Fiio iems on another class. So the FH1s should be better version of FH1, and most likely the EA3 themselves to complete the Fiio lines but maybe pricing is different. I bet they are sound similar. Btw my EA3 hasn't arrived until now, maybe in few days.


Yours haven't arrived too? I thought yours going to arrive earlier than mine :0


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> well...now other NBBA member begin to praise the QKZ VK4.
> 
> 
> ''Mahir Efe Falay
> ...



I have the VK4 as well. They in my opinion are the best I have heard in the budget range and beat the Sony MH755 easily. They are a great all-rounder.


----------



## Tonymac136

audiophizile said:


> I think after reading through the list I'm even more confused about where I should go. I'm looking in the $25-75 range.
> 
> Sound preference is clarity, detail, separation above all.
> Prefer speed in the low end. Don't hate a small midbass kick (normie).
> ...



Tin T2 probably isn't a bad shout for you actually. It's quite neutrally tuned and the bass is fast over loud. It doesn't go as deep as the Blon but it's not especially bass light.
Failing that, FAAEL Hibiscus maybe? I'll be honest I don't have enough time in it to really recommend it but based on what I've heard it could suit you. NiceHCK N3 is another that doesn't get huge amounts of love but might suit your needs. It's absolutely fantastic with Punk Rock, the bass is lightning fast and deep enough.


----------



## cqtek

Hi, everybody.

Here's my humble opinion about the Faaeal Hibiscus, a dual-profile IEMS... More information in the review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/faaeal-hibiscus.24088/reviews#review-23155


----------



## BadReligionPunk

audiophizile said:


> I think after reading through the list I'm even more confused about where I should go. I'm looking in the $25-75 range.
> 
> Sound preference is clarity, detail, separation above all.
> Prefer speed in the low end. Don't hate a small midbass kick (normie).
> ...



LZ A6 Mini pretty much ticks all those boxes. Some are complaining of male vocals being recessed, but Its only just very very slight IMO. Female vocals are ridiculously good with them though. Great IEM. Has different filters for different tuning options but black filter is my go too. Its a $180 IEM on sale for $75 so could be worth a look into reading more about them.


----------



## requal

Vk4 are good, but after covering back vent hole, and adding one layer of paper(from teabag) on nozzle. Before that they are bit bloated and dirty


----------



## requal (Jan 14, 2020)

Piezo drivers are good for LRAD to riot suppression, not for earphones...


----------



## zachmal

TheVortex said:


> I have the VK4 as well. They in my opinion are the best I have heard in the budget range and beat the Sony MH755 easily. They are a great all-rounder.



you also heart the TRN ST1 ?

would be interesting which one of both is better


----------



## Nimweth

audiophizile said:


> I think after reading through the list I'm even more confused about where I should go. I'm looking in the $25-75 range.
> 
> Sound preference is clarity, detail, separation above all.
> Prefer speed in the low end. Don't hate a small midbass kick (normie).
> ...


Reading your list of preferences I would suggest the TRN BA5. It has the clarity, detail and separation you're looking for and is fast in the bass. It's particularly good with drums and cymbals, very life-like. Get yourself a Faaeal Hibiscus cable and you're good to go!


----------



## CoiL (Jan 15, 2020)

TheVortex said:


> I have the VK4 as well. They in my opinion are the best I have heard in the budget range and *beat the Sony MH755 easily*. They are a great all-rounder.


Hhhmmmm... interesting. Are You sure they just aren`t KZ ZST re-branded clones?


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> Reading your list of preferences I would suggest the TRN BA5. It has the clarity, detail and separation you're looking for and is fast in the bass. It's particularly good with drums and cymbals, very life-like. Get yourself a Faaeal Hibiscus cable and you're good to go!



Agree with @Nimweth  trn BA5 will suits your preference and budget, be warned though about light sub bass oomph, but everything else seems like the one you are after. If BA5 too pricey. You can go with **** pro but technicalities still below BA5


----------



## genck

CoiL said:


> Hhhmmmm... interesting. Gotta try those!


mh755 are amazing for their price, love them


----------



## CoiL

Guys any info about Kinera YH623 TWS IEM? My friend noticed those and wanted me to ask info about their SQ and charged>empty playtime.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000448955561.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f362e0evgdnmC


----------



## olivierhacking (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm looking for a Chifi IEM, mainly into EDM music but also soft rock or classical. I appreciate sub bass and a wide soundstage, in addition to some isolation (although I have silicon/foam tips for that as well).

I am currently using the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 but they pickup the noisy hiss of my laptop (impedance of these is 16*Ω*). 
And yes, I know using a USB DAC or similar is better, but no, I cannot afford carrying any more things with me sadly!

So far I think the TRN V90 may be a good match, but I don't know if a 6*Ω *higher impedance will get rid of the hiss from my laptop... and if they will perform as well overall as my Phantom Master 4's. Hope to hear from you all!


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 15, 2020)

olivierhacking said:


> I'm looking for a Chifi IEM, mainly into EDM music but also soft rock or classical. I appreciate sub bass and a wide soundstage, in addition to some isolation (although I have silicon/foam tips for that as well). Too many options out there!
> 
> I am currently using the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 but they pickup the noisy static of my laptop (impedance of these is 16*Ω*).
> Hoping to find a Chifi IEM that has some more impedance as to not pickup this noise (please correct me if I'm wrong there), with the above characteristics
> And yes, I know using a USB DAC or similar is better, but no, I cannot afford carrying any more things with me sadly!



A high sensitivity is the determining factor in noise/hiss, not impedance --> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/is-...y-more-influential-in-hiss-for-an-iem.915705/

I asked this question in the sound science forum and that's the predominant consensus, so you should look for something with a lower sensitivity, otherwise u can make do with an Impedance mismatch device, inline volume controller or an DAC/amp to remove the hiss (though options one and two may or may not degrade the audio quality). Anyway, just my 2 cents, but most laptop audio output is not optimal, they are generally noisy, and it would be a waste to use an expensive IEM with the default laptop audio messing it up with background noise. There's lots of cheap dongle type USB dac/amps that don't take up much weight and space to improve the on board laptop audio IMHO.

Anyway for your CHIFI IEM question, what is your budget?


----------



## linkzex

What is the best budget chifi that has a bullet style (like t2) instead of the over ear design that many chifis seem to have? Looking for one with decent bass as an upgrade from t2


----------



## Nimweth

linkzex said:


> What is the best budget chifi that has a bullet style (like t2) instead of the over ear design that many chifis seem to have? Looking for one with decent bass as an upgrade from t2


You could do worse than the KZ ED9 (with gold filter). Very good value and bass is excellent with that filter. You also have another filter which gives a more balanced sound. They are very comfortable to wear too.


----------



## Nimweth

olivierhacking said:


> I'm looking for a Chifi IEM, mainly into EDM music but also soft rock or classical. I appreciate sub bass and a wide soundstage, in addition to some isolation (although I have silicon/foam tips for that as well).
> 
> I am currently using the Trinity Audio Phantom Master 4 but they pickup the noisy hiss of my laptop (impedance of these is 16*Ω*).
> And yes, I know using a USB DAC or similar is better, but no, I cannot afford carrying any more things with me sadly!
> ...


The V90 is a good choice. You might also consider the BQEYZ BQ3 and KZ ZS7, both of these excel with sub bass, have good soundstage and isolation. I don't know about the impedance specifications, though.


----------



## genck

You don't pick an IEM based off of hiss from prior headphones, IEM's. You fix the problem of your source first.


----------



## RikudouGoku

linkzex said:


> What is the best budget chifi that has a bullet style (like t2) instead of the over ear design that many chifis seem to have? Looking for one with decent bass as an upgrade from t2


Ve bonus IE 20 usd, very bassy and dark iem.


----------



## xanlamin

BIE is not bad for USD20. The build is pretty good.


----------



## olivierhacking (Jan 15, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> A high sensitivity is the determining factor in noise/hiss, not impedance --> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/is-...y-more-influential-in-hiss-for-an-iem.915705/
> 
> I asked this question in the sound science forum and that's the predominant consensus, so you should look for something with a lower sensitivity, otherwise u can make do with an Impedance mismatch device, inline volume controller or an DAC/amp to remove the hiss (though options one and two may or may not degrade the audio quality). Anyway, just my 2 cents, but most laptop audio output is not optimal, they are generally noisy, and it would be a waste to use an expensive IEM with the default laptop audio messing it up with background noise. There's lots of cheap dongle type USB dac/amps that don't take up much weight and space to improve the on board laptop audio IMHO.
> 
> Anyway for your CHIFI IEM question, what is your budget?





Nimweth said:


> The V90 is a good choice. You might also consider the BQEYZ BQ3 and KZ ZS7, both of these excel with sub bass, have good soundstage and isolation. I don't know about the impedance specifications, though.



Thank you for that interesting resource @baskingshark , good to know sensitivity is what mainly governs hiss! I do believe a DAC has a lot to offer compared to onboard audio. But I want the most plug-and-play setup I can have...
Do you reckon $50 Chifi IEMs (my budget +-) are worth getting a DAC for then?
I could also just stick to my Phantom IEMs if I were to get a DAC, but I wonder how much better (if at all) the BQEYZ BQ3, for example, is compared to my IEMs.

Anyway: I see my Phantom Master 4's have a sensitivity of 108db/mW. The TRN V90 is 110db/mW whereas the BQEYZ BQ3 is 95db/mW. I wonder if the latter would hiss hooked up directly to my laptop, seeing it is 13db/mW less sensitive.


----------



## genck

olivierhacking said:


> Thank you for that interesting resource @baskingshark
> Do you reckon $50 Chifi IEMs (my budget +-) are worth getting a DAC for then?


YES! If you want complete clarity with a bit of fun you can go for something like the Khadas tone board+JDS labs atom. Or for more fun something like the magni 3+, topping d50s. There is quite a difference even with $50 IEM's.


----------



## baskingshark

olivierhacking said:


> Thank you for that interesting resource @baskingshark , good to know sensitivity is what mainly governs hiss! I do believe a DAC has a lot to offer compared to onboard audio. But I want the most plug-and-play setup I can have...
> Do you reckon $50 Chifi IEMs (my budget +-) are worth getting a DAC for then?
> I could also just stick to my Phantom IEMs if I were to get a DAC, but I wonder how much better (if at all) the TRN V90, for example, is compared to my IEMs.
> 
> Anyway: I see my Phantom Master 4's have a sensitivity of 108db/mW. The TRN V90 is 110db/mW whereas the BQEYZ BQ3 is 95db/mW. I wonder if the latter would hiss hooked up directly to my laptop, seeing it is 13db/mW less sensitive.



Hard to say what value sensitivity will hiss on your laptop until you try it out for yourself as each laptop's specs are different. But I would consider 108 db/mW to be high in general, I usually get hiss around 104 dB/mW onwards on my smartphone/laptops without a DAC/AMP. For your Phantom Masters, does the hiss become negligible once music starts playing? If so then that's no biggie, but if you are very troubled about the noise even with music playing, then the only options would be the above we discussed (impedance mismatch device, inline volume controller, DAC/AMP) or to change the source.

Not only does the DAC/AMP remove noise/hiss, but it helps improve soundstage/details/clarity to some extent (some IEMs/cans have big difference with DAC/AMP, some less so). After going down the DAC/AMP route, nowadays I can't listen to music at home purely from a laptop/smartphone, maybe my ears are spoilt. I use DAC/AMP all the time now, even with a cheap $6 Sony MH755 I find improvements than without amping.

A cheap entry level plug and play USB DAC/AMP would be the Hidizs/Tempotec sonata HD, sub $30. It's not the best sound wise, but affordable.
There's rave reviews for these DACs here you can check out, I don't have them but a lot of headfiers use them, and they'll probably be better than the sonata HD: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/e1d...-pdv2-9038s-9038d-9038x-hifitoy-hptoy.915835/
I'm sure others can recommend some DAC/AMPs too.


----------



## CoiL

xanlamin said:


> BIE is not bad for USD20. The build is pretty good.


It IS BAD when you get bad unit (like I did). Otherwise great budget IEM.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the Tin Hifi T4 is here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/reviews


----------



## yseviel

Thanks for the tips everyone, I didnt realize what I was looking for was a DAC so I will redirect to the correct thread!


----------



## kukkurovaca

olivierhacking said:


> And yes, I know using a USB DAC or similar is better, but no, I cannot afford carrying any more things with me sadly!



There are dac integrated iem cables on the market for usb-c. Might be worth researching if you truly cannot deal with an extra dongle : )


----------



## martiniCZ

audiophizile said:


> I think after reading through the list I'm even more confused about where I should go. I'm looking in the $25-75 range.
> 
> Sound preference is clarity, detail, separation above all.
> Prefer speed in the low end. Don't hate a small midbass kick (normie).
> ...


I know you've already ton of recommendations, yet I would like to add my opinion. Almost everything you want could meet the extremely cheap TRN ST1. They are simple hybrids, but perfectly tuned for those who like V-shaped sound. ST1 excel in their clarity and heights are quite clear, without any harashing or sibilance. It uses the same BA as the TRN BA5, but it only needs 1 piece instead of 3 without missing any details at hights. This makes the width of the soundstage above average. Mids are ok, do not have annoying peaks in upper midrange. For some the vocals may be inadequate, but it depends on the genre and difficulty of the listener. Unlike some other chifi I can also listen to metal core or female vocals in goth metal on ST1. The bass might be a little stronger and deeper, but the quality is good and their speed is quite decent, of course not as lowrange BA's, but more dynamic. Overall, ST1 is an interesting mix of sound signature V80, good tuning V90 and BA quality from BA5. They are not perfect, when you compare them side by side to more expensive ones, you will find that their sound is not so rich and they have poor isolation from the outdoor noise. I personaly prefer to use them with cheap foam eartips, which partially solve both problems, but still with them can maintain enough microdetails. I also like the percussions in music and I want to the cymbals and hi hats sounded without attenuation and with enough fading. If I could choose blindly in the shop by hearing from the ones I have in my signature, I would hesitate between V90 and ST1, but in the end I would prefer ST1 just for the sounding details of percussions. So if you are looking for a brighter sound with good resolution at trebles and have a limited budget, I would recommend starting your chi-fi adventure with something similar to the ST1 and investing the rest to some DAC, because without a better source each BA will only highlight poor quality of input.


----------



## toddy0191 (Jan 15, 2020)

BadReligionPunk said:


> LZ A6 Mini pretty much ticks all those boxes. Some are complaining of male vocals being recessed, but Its only just very very slight IMO. Female vocals are ridiculously good with them though. Great IEM. Has different filters for different tuning options but black filter is my go too. Its a $180 IEM on sale for $75 so could be worth a look into reading more about them.



@audiophizile

Completely agree with the above.  I've been away from buying stuff recently but got sucked back in by these beauties!!!

Paired with my BTR3 streaming via LDAC thay sound fantastic.

I loved the ceramic piezo driver in the ****, but the LZ A6 Mini implementation is far more refined,  combined with a better DD. The highs from the piezo driver have a very unique quality making them sparkly and full of detail without being harsh.

I agree that female vocals sound fantastic and that Male vocals  sound only very slightly recessed and still sound fab.

The bass is fast and detailed with great depth without being overpowering.

An absolute gem at $75!!!

Black filters FTW too!


----------



## TheVortex

zachmal said:


> you also heart the TRN ST1 ?
> 
> would be interesting which one of both is better



I have not heard the ST1 sorry.


----------



## TheVortex

CoiL said:


> Hhhmmmm... interesting. Are You sure they just aren`t KZ ZST re-branded clones?



Indeed they are the ones that look the same as the ZST but they don't sound the same and the dynamic driver is in a different location. They are an easy rec for 10 dollars. 

These are not like some of the lower quality stuff QKZ make.


----------



## martiniCZ (Jan 15, 2020)

zachmal said:


> you also heart the TRN ST1 ?
> 
> would be interesting which one of both is better





TheVortex said:


> I have not heard the ST1 sorry.



... and I have not heared VK4  But I have ST1 and MH755, both are good, just for diferent tracks and generes. For rock, metal, electronic, pop are ST1 much better for me, it plays every detail. MH755 are smother, good for classic, maybe jazz, I don't use my MH755, because I need a little more vivid and detailed sound. I thing everyone need both, some 1DD and some hybrid, by buying VK4 and ST1 you will have a good and cheap start to the both worlds for only $ 20


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

genck said:


> YES! If you want complete clarity with a bit of fun you can go for something like the Khadas tone board+JDS labs atom. Or for more fun something like the magni 3+, topping d50s. There is quite a difference even with $50 IEM's.



Is the D50s useful for someone who is just using it for wired IEMs, and not bluetooth? I was thinking of getting something for my Windows 10 PC. I just want a dongle or complete DAC/AMP that can power all chi-fi and maybe some headphones with less hiss and background noise.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

audiophizile said:


> I think after reading through the list I'm even more confused about where I should go. I'm looking in the $25-75 range.
> 
> Sound preference is clarity, detail, separation above all.
> Prefer speed in the low end. Don't hate a small midbass kick (normie).
> ...



It's already been recommended to you, but the TRN BA5 fits this category. It is a relatively neutral, but pleasant-enough tuning that uses all-BA drivers to avoid the disunity issues that arise in hybrid IEMs. So it has the power of BA drivers (separation, imaging), is very clear since it's all the same driver-type with no conflicts, has strong technicalities. When I go from certain popular IEMs to the BA5, it is like cleaning dust from a window.

It is good for certain genres (people have posted Chinese and other Asian bands they use with the BA5), and I use it for bass-light techno and psy-trance. It insanely outperforms most of my other IEMs in these genres. It is very fast, and percussion including cymbals is very impactful. But it doesn't hurt the ears. The only fatigue comes from the sheer speed and outrageous separation, especially in techno. And the soundstage is reasonable.

For other genres, like classic rock and alternative / indie-rock, it may have a 'boring' sound, so be careful. It is okay with classical, I like how it renders piano. It is an addictive IEM and I keep using it instead of other IEMs. It has excellent fit (for me), so it does provide some isolation.

However, others have reported problems with quality-control. I have not had these problems at this time. If you get a good one, you'll know.


----------



## Synthy

i'm still waiting for my Hisenior B5+, and i do have high hopes for those, but really what i want is something to replace my TRN BA5. I mostly loved the sound of them, but my pair seems to have some issues, and i'm not planning on buying a second pair. anyone can think of something else with that amazing level of detail and seperation along with a flattish frequency response? i still do use and enjoy my BA5, I just hate that I can't trust them to be my constant use pair.


----------



## linkzex

Does anyone own VE bonus ie? Can you confirm if it has driver flex like people stated?


----------



## TheVortex

linkzex said:


> Does anyone own VE bonus ie? Can you confirm if it has driver flex like people stated?



I have these and mine personally don't have driver flex and it may help when inserting them into your ears open your mouth a bit.


----------



## CoiL

linkzex said:


> Does anyone own VE bonus ie? Can you confirm if it has driver flex like people stated?


My unit had on both sides. This is venting problem. I retuned them to what they should sound like (see Badguy graph). Currently I have drivers removed and waiting for ES4 shell install and nozzle testing. 
When those drivers get right venting, driver-air-flow-dampening and shells - they sound amazing 


TheVortex said:


> Indeed they are the ones that look the same as the ZST but they don't sound the same and the dynamic driver is in a different location. They are an easy rec for 10 dollars.
> 
> These are not like some of the lower quality stuff QKZ make.


Thanks. Maybe going to try those as I like re-tuned MH-755 quite a bit (good unit/re-tuned BIE is better though).


----------



## Nimweth

ShakeThoseCans said:


> It's already been recommended to you, but the TRN BA5 fits this category. It is a relatively neutral, but pleasant-enough tuning that uses all-BA drivers to avoid the disunity issues that arise in hybrid IEMs. So it has the power of BA drivers (separation, imaging), is very clear since it's all the same driver-type with no conflicts, has strong technicalities. When I go from certain popular IEMs to the BA5, it is like cleaning dust from a window.
> 
> It is good for certain genres (people have posted Chinese and other Asian bands they use with the BA5), and I use it for bass-light techno and psy-trance. It insanely outperforms most of my other IEMs in these genres. It is very fast, and percussion including cymbals is very impactful. But it doesn't hurt the ears. The only fatigue comes from the sheer speed and outrageous separation, especially in techno. And the soundstage is reasonable.
> 
> ...


Yes, I feel the same. I have Shuoer Tape, Tin T4 and many others but I go back to the BA5 as well. It's brilliant for classical music and with the Faaeal Hibiscus cable the bass gains a little extra depth.


----------



## linkzex

Hmm I need a good traditional bullet style iem. Ve bonus seems good but the driver flex worries me.

I guess I could buy a modded mh755. Does anyone know any trusted sellers?


----------



## SuperLuigi

Didn't see it posted, but crinicle did a review of the blon 03. Thought some might be interested. 

https://crinacle.com/2020/01/16/blon-bl03-review-beyond-the-hype/


----------



## mbwilson111

linkzex said:


> Does anyone own VE bonus ie? Can you confirm if it has driver flex like people stated?



Mine had terrible driver flex and too much bass until I finallly settled on the best tips for me.  I still have to be careful when inserting them...as described  above.

Most of my impressions...and some photos are in the BIE thread.


----------



## Synthy

realized that the difference i hear between my inbuilt 3.5 ports on my phone/computer and my DC02 with iems like my tin t2 and ba5 are almost definitely due to amping quirks and not the dac chips. my dad has a couple of original O2 amps lying around that his lab used years ago, imma try those and see what things sound like.


----------



## CoiL

SuperLuigi said:


> Didn't see it posted, but crinicle did a review of the blon 03. Thought some might be interested.
> https://crinacle.com/2020/01/16/blon-bl03-review-beyond-the-hype/


I agree with his statements for what its worth  BL-03 is cheap IEM with great tonality... but nothing special when it comes to detail/resolution/soundstage/separation/tightness/punch.


----------



## theresanarc

Anything that has the small size of the KZ ES4 but maybe a more forward sounding and bit less bass heavy? I like the signature of the ZSN but they aren't as good at isolating for my ears because they're a bit bigger.

Also kinda bummed I lost my MEMT X5, they were really tiny but surprisingly good at isolating though again, a bit too bloated on the bass.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I feel the same. I have Shuoer Tape, Tin T4 and many others but I go back to the BA5 as well. It's brilliant for classical music and with the Faaeal Hibiscus cable the bass gains a little extra depth.



Interestingly, I now have the Hibiscus cable from a FAAEAL Lucky Bag, but I don't want to mess with perfection. Plus, it's .78mm, and I think the BA5 is .75mm. Not a big issue, though. What I really want to do is buy a second BA5 and mod it up with cables and the magenta-centered eartips I saw in the TRN thread.


----------



## loomisjohnson

urbanfun hifi might work for you--also look at the advanced s2000


----------



## Nimweth

theresanarc said:


> Anything that has the small size of the KZ ES4 but maybe a more forward sounding and bit less bass heavy? I like the signature of the ZSN but they aren't as good at isolating for my ears because they're a bit bigger.
> 
> Also kinda bummed I lost my MEMT X5, they were really tiny but surprisingly good at isolating though again, a bit too bloated on the bass.


You may want to investigate the KBEAR KB06 (1DD+2BA). Well balanced sound and small in size, very comfortable.


----------



## nraymond

theresanarc said:


> Anything that has the small size of the KZ ES4 but maybe a more forward sounding and bit less bass heavy? I like the signature of the ZSN but they aren't as good at isolating for my ears because they're a bit bigger.
> 
> Also kinda bummed I lost my MEMT X5, they were really tiny but surprisingly good at isolating though again, a bit too bloated on the bass.



I just got them so I haven't had more than 6 hours of ear time with them, but I'm pretty impressed with the Auglamour T100 (the best Auglamour I've yet heard). They use single 8mm graphene drivers in a 3D printed epoxy resin shell, and for $20, they are a good deal IMO. I pretty much agree with this review (and I don't always agree with this site's reviews):

https://www.thephonograph.net/auglamour-t100-review/

The review does make the mistake of saying the connector is QDC/Paragraph C, which it is not, it's the TFZ/NiceHCK NX7/BLON BL-03 style 2-pin (and so you could use non-Paragraph C 2-pin cables in a flush-fit way of course).

Of note, the T100 shell is unvented, which in my experience is uncommon (most of my earphones have at least one vent hole, some two, some three), and contributes to the isolation they deliver - along with the solid resin body - since there are no openings to the outside. Stock eartips are fine (not something I usually say), and while I haven't made it through all my eartips yet, the stem is narrower than a lot of my earphones so there won't be as many eartips to try. I have the RHA Dual Density Ear Tips on the T100 right now and think they're a bit better than the stock tips:

https://www.rha-audio.com/us/products/accessories/dual-density-ear-tips-medium-3pairs?c=129

(I wouldn't call the RHA tips a necessary purchase for the T100.)


----------



## jant71

The next $99 competitor... https://penonaudio.com/nf-audio-na2.html

Handsome in the green though...


----------



## mbwilson111

Strange... there is a lavender one pictured but not listed in the options.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah, @mbwilson111 , Penon does that at times. Either they don't have it yet or they won't and mistakenly uploaded the purple image. They need to post more images such as the cable and accessories though sure we can find those elsewhere online.

Interesting that NA1 is $169 and NA2 is $99. Same MCL2-10 driver just different in other ways. NA1 gets some good reviews.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Yeah, @mbwilson111 , Penon does that at times. Either they don't have it yet or they won't and mistakenly uploaded the purple image. They need to post more images such as the cable and accessories though sure we can find those elsewhere online.



I wish they had real photos instead of only computer generated rendering photos.

I hope it’s not a case of the Jade Audio EA3, where they look awesome in the computer rendering photos, but like cheap meh in real life.


----------



## jant71 (Jan 16, 2020)

Real pics are out there...
From Weibo








Still likin' the green better  Straight plug is nice.


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> I wish they had real photos instead of only computer generated rendering photos.
> 
> I hope it’s not a case of the Jade Audio EA3, where they look awesome in the computer rendering photos, but like cheap meh in real life.


The black one actually doesn't look too bad


----------



## mbwilson111 (Jan 17, 2020)

Slater said:


> I wish they had real photos instead of only computer generated rendering photos.
> 
> I hope it’s not a case of the Jade Audio EA3, where they look awesome in the computer rendering photos, but like cheap meh in real life.



Does yours look bad?  I will try to share a photo of the EA3 that my husband has but I might need to try again in the daylight tomorrow.   We both think it looks pretty.   In fact I was worried he might get mugged on his commute to London the other day when he wore these.






Edited to add a photo taken in natural daylight.


----------



## Tamirci

Final Audio e1000!! Best purchase under 50 bucks. Just reviewed them. And. I wonder: if you pay 30 usd for this iem, why 50 $ for a clone and ordinary SQd ChiFi?

https://kulakligim.net/kulakici/final-audio-e1000-incelemesi/

I think term JapFi must be raised


----------



## theresanarc (Jan 18, 2020)

nraymond said:


> I just got them so I haven't had more than 6 hours of ear time with them, but I'm pretty impressed with the Auglamour T100 (the best Auglamour I've yet heard). They use single 8mm graphene drivers in a 3D printed epoxy resin shell, and for $20, they are a good deal IMO. I pretty much agree with this review (and I don't always agree with this site's reviews):
> 
> https://www.thephonograph.net/auglamour-t100-review/



These look fairly promising, I like the no vent thing and the small diameter where the eartip goes. But they seem to resemble the shape of the KZ-ZS4 which I have and find very uncomfortable (despite great isolation) because of the pointy part that sticks out on top and sits on the antihelix/fossa part of your ear.

That's why I was looking more for something like the ZSN but smaller to get a better isolation for my ear.


----------



## Nimweth

I've just changed the tips on my Tin T4 to Spinfits and fitted a Hifi Hear hybrid cable with no ear guides, and I'm wearing them cable down. Definitely the way to go. Smoother with a tad more warmth in the mid bass. Clarity and detail unaffected. Better balanced all round, result!


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> I've just changed the tips on my Tin T4 to Spinfits and fitted a Hifi Hear hybrid cable with no ear guides, and I'm wearing them cable down. Definitely the way to go. Smoother with a tad more warmth in the mid bass. Clarity and detail unaffected. Better balanced all round, result!



I have wear my T2 cable down and no ear guides as well 

The T2 and T4 shells have a similar shape.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I have wear my T2 cable down and no ear guides as well
> 
> The T2 and T4 shells have a similar shape.


Yes that's right, I did the same thing with the T3.


----------



## harry501501

Think I'm gonna take a punt on the Singer. It looks cool... I love earphones that take a chance with funky aesthetics.


----------



## Slater

Anyone know anything about the 
CVJ CSA? Looks like some sort of KZ ODM private label, like Tripowin etc.


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Anyone know anything about the
> CVJ CSA? Looks like some sort of KZ ODM private label, like Tripowin etc.



a bit different shell, they have rounded face plate to the shell, with 3d printed nozzle and they come with different tips but most intriguing is the font use for the brand is similar with the CCA font. could be..


----------



## Synthy (Jan 20, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Yes that's right, I did the same thing with the T3.


how do you all avoid cable noise when when wearing them cable down?


----------



## chinmie

Synthy said:


> how do you all avoid cable noise when when wearing theem cable down?



Using the cable's chin slider and shirt clip helps


----------



## dogucanb

Hey Guys. I got MEE Audio Pinnacle 2 from Drop for 25 bucks. What are your opinions on it? I think it's a good value/cost for 25 $.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 20, 2020)

Why are triple driver configs with 2DD+1BA so few in the chifi market despite others having monstrous number of drivers on them? I feel like triple driver config is the way to go, one driver per sound slab. ba for the highs. Also is there any triple driver config that you may recommend? except for the qt2. didnt like them


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 9, 2020)

*TONEKING Nine Tail
MY FINAL IMPRESSIONS AFTER 6 MONTHS*

Ehh... not feeling it...

Bass is way too boomy. Mids sound a tad veiled and not open. Treble is recessed with little to no detail. Imaging is okay. Soundstage is intimate and barely extends out of your head. And its overall technical abilities are just mediocre. For the price of $100, these are just not worth it.

Honestly, the BLON BL03 will give you almost everything the Nine Tail gives you, but for ⅓ the price.

But don't get me wrong, the Nine Tail still holds its ground. The mids are more defined and have more resolution compared to the BLON. But for $100, it should offer much more than that, especially when newer IEMs like the Shuoer Singer offer much more for even less.

The Nine Tails are underrated. Let's hope it stays that way.

READ THIS. I DON'T FEEL THIS WAY ABOUT THE NINE TAIL ANYMORE. In fact they are one of my favorite IEMs now. 

*



*


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 20, 2020)

gourab1995 said:


> Why are triple driver configs with 2DD+1BA so few in the chifi market despite have monstrous number of drivers on them? I feel like triple driver config is the way to go, one driver per sound slab. ba for the highs. Also is there any triple driver config that you may recommend? except for the qt2. didnt like them



Actually why are u so fixated on a triple driver config? I would say driver count is not as important as tuning. In fact quite a number of budget multi BA/hybrids suffer from coherency/crossover issues.
Also, the different transducer types (DD/BA/piezo/planars/electostat) all have their pros and cons, so for example in the budget price range, having BAs for the treble may benefit clarity and resolution, though at the expense of poorer timbre compared to DD sets and vice versa.





NeonHD said:


> *TONEKING Nine Tail
> MY FINAL IMPRESSIONS AFTER 6 MONTHS
> *
> Ehh... not feeling it...
> ...




Yeah agreed that recently released single DD CHIFI may be better than the Ninetails in technicalities. But do remember that the Ninetails came out about 2 years back, so in this CHIFI industry, developments move so fast that within a few weeks, what you may have bought may become obsolete (see case in point NiceHCK NX7 and NX7 Pro). And definitely CHIFI has improved leaps and bounds just in the year of 2019 alone, with the BLON BL-03 being a gamechanger and setting a new milestone in what the public expects for a sub $30 USD single DD set.

I've bought many single DD sets so far in my audiophile journey, and sold quite a few away, but I'm still keeping the Ninetails around due to the interchangable filters which give 9 different configurations of tuning, and also it has great timbre/tonality. I suspect a lot of people also won't buy the Ninetails cause of the weird looking design, but it's still not too bad for a set that came out 2 years ago. Ninetails can be closer to $70 USD during sales, though if u are gonna compare it with the BLON BL-03, maybe it might lose out in terms of price to performance ratio.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 20, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Actually why are u so fixated on a triple driver config? I would say driver count is not as important as tuning. In fact quite a number of budget multi BA/hybrids suffer from coherency/crossover issues.
> Also, the different transducer types (DD/BA/piezo/planars/electostat) all have their pros and cons, so for example in the budget price range, having BAs for the treble may benefit clarity and resolution, though at the expense of poorer timbre compared to DD sets and vice versa.



After owning several driver configs including amazing single driver configs like the mh1 or the 755, its still evident that dynamics will not be able to deliver technicalities (separation mainly) of a higher driver count. And on the other side of the spectrum multi driver iems can be a mess to make, with issues of crossover becoming more evident and harder to handle like you mention.

Only in a triple config those things are addressed, with minimum craziness of amounts of driver. I personally feel that 3 drivers one for each part in the spectrum is a healthy amount, that delivers better technicalities than a single driver.

(All the above is not taking into account manufacturer. Lets say it were applicable to a manufacturer who makes equally good quality single and multi-driver configs)


----------



## DynamicEars

gourab1995 said:


> After owning several driver configs including amazing single driver configs like the mh1 or the 755, its still evident that dynamics will not be able to deliver technicalities (separation mainly) of a higher driver count. And on the other side of the spectrum multi driver iems can be a mess to make, with issues of crossover becoming more evident and harder to handle like you mention.
> 
> Only in a triple config those things are addressed, with minimum craziness of amounts of driver. I personally feel that 3 drivers one for each part in the spectrum is a healthy amount, that delivers better technicalities than a single driver.
> 
> (All the above is not taking into account manufacturer. Lets say it were applicable to a manufacturer who makes equally good quality single and multi-driver configs)



well.. not really if you have ever heard sony EX1000 or EX800. depends i say, on same class region the multidriver will benefit from their technicalities, but normally on budget level, while they are trying to reach great technicality, the drivers themselves aren't capable enough, they may be details but somewhat sounded harsh, have peaks, and bad timbre (like @baskingshark  said) and bad coherency. On other side single DD easier to tune and safer for manufacturer. unless you want to create multidriver that really coherence, but this can be cost more in R&D process. triple config also good things but again, the passable SQ is on midfi level, its not easy to implement them together. the recent dual driver like Jade Audio EA3 and Dunu 480 is considered really good for budget segment. The triple config KB100 (maybe this one that you got your reference) is really good, but this one also exceptional on budget class, they hit the home run, but then again its not perfect, the mid bass is bigger than sub bass. But i agree that after my audio journey for around 15 years+ , I can't close eyes about technicalities even the tuning is perfect. I always craving for good separation and great imaging, and the texture of the bass, decay etc. Not necessarily must be very great, but at least decent enough for each price segment.


----------



## snip3r77

CoiL said:


> I agree with his statements for what its worth  BL-03 is cheap IEM with great tonality... but nothing special when it comes to detail/resolution/soundstage/separation/tightness/punch.


He reviewed with stocked tips lmao


----------



## -sandro-

I just received the Tennmak Pro and realized that MMCX cable from the Moxpad X3 don't fit at all. How many types of mmcx connection exist?


----------



## CoiL (Jan 20, 2020)

snip3r77 said:


> He reviewed with stocked tips lmao


I used stock tips too as I find them perfect for my ears and it measures similar with my poor-man-setup. I tried other tips too but overall no improvement, only slight changes.


----------



## Slater

NeonHD said:


> *TONEKING Nine Tail
> MY FINAL IMPRESSIONS AFTER 6 MONTHS
> *
> Ehh... not feeling it...
> ...



You tried all 9 filter combinations?


----------



## Adide (Jan 20, 2020)

Slater said:


> You tried all 9 filter combinations?



@NeonHD "Veiled mids" and "recessed treble with little detail" seems so different from what I hear, it's like describing a completely different iem really.

Maybe your filters got clogged or something. Also you should check if dirt, some other debris or moist got into the driver chamber. On both sides.

Assuming drivers and filters are ok upon inspection I'd start serious source, cable, tip and filter rolling as you are missing out on a great iem.

Gl buddy.


----------



## Tamirci

Moondrop's last iem in Star saga. Starfield..

  
Took me 5 mins to mount the seperate pieces together. Cable, driver and eartips are all seperated. Btw a pliar and 3 pairs of spare filters in its box too. It was understandable for KXXS but this iem is entry level! Who expects accessories like this? Moondrop raised the quality bar higher.

In my brief impressions I used all my review playlist at Tidal and here on Ez3kiel - Born in Valhalla https://tidal.com/track/34481238 I am convinced that this iem is great!! 
Funking large enveloping soundstage, good layering, natural and neutral IMO. And a background so black as its name Starfield hints me. I hope many more uses this successful iem.
Ps: Drive is easy but I suspect this desires an amp.
Ps2: https://tidal.com/track/80813962  shows its brilliant for jazz too. Afterall it has a pitch black and zero hissed background.


----------



## brianforever

Slater said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team and trying the VK4.
> 
> I've said it many times before, QKZ are junk.
> 
> There are a few QKZ models that are 'less junky' than the others. There's no reason (in my mind) for anyone to buy QKZ anything. There's way better earphones out there for the same price or cheaper.



Bro, you should seriously try the QKZ VK4, they are way better than your other QKZ and IMHO not junk at all


----------



## backdrifter

brianforever said:


> Bro, you should seriously try the QKZ VK4, they are way better than your other QKZ and IMHO not junk at all


I think this might be in response to Slater's comment on my quick review. I would concur that the VK4 isn't junk, but I think it's only very good for its price. The BLONs, for example, are much better, in my opinion. I see that some people really like them, though, so for them, it was ~$11 well spent. Not much to lose. 

VK1 is really bad, though.


----------



## mbwilson111

backdrifter said:


> I think this might be in response to Slater's comment on my quick review. I would concur that the VK4 isn't junk, but I think it's only very good for its price. The BLONs, for example, are much better, in my opinion. I see that some people really like them, though, so for them, it was ~$11 well spent. Not much to lose.
> 
> VK1 is really bad, though.



My VK1 is actually very good.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

You could probably use that CCA cable on the VK4, right?


----------



## Emelya

-sandro- said:


> I just received the Tennmak Pro and realized that MMCX cable from the Moxpad X3 don't fit at all.


As far as I remember, Moxpad cable is not MMCX. It fits Moxpad X3, iRock A8, VJJB N1 only


----------



## brianforever

HungryPanda said:


> I'm older than you guys but I'll never tire of music


of course ..your the @HungryPanda


----------



## mbwilson111

ShakeThoseCans said:


> You could probably use that CCA cable on the VK4, right?



I think I would choose a different color cable for the VK4.  This one belongs to the VK1 now.  Forever


----------



## jant71

-sandro- said:


> I just received the Tennmak Pro and realized that MMCX cable from the Moxpad X3 don't fit at all. How many types of mmcx connection exist?



Yep, as said Tennmak is MMCX. Moxpad is DC plug. Whoever told you X3 is MMCX, well, I wouldn't listen to them anymore 

What the heck happened to Tennmak? One of the ones that I thought might grow into bigger and better things. Like KBear kinda thing but no they have fizzled out it seems.


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> What the heck happened to Tennmak? One of the ones that I thought might grow into bigger and better things. Like KBear kinda thing but no they have fizzled out it seems.



It wouldn’t surprise me at all if the Tennmak owner “Mr Tony” got involved in a different ChiFi brand. I doubt he would have just walked away after Tennmak got fairly successful a number of years ago.

I’m sure he’s involved in one way or another with one of the current brands. Just like the KZ guys left AT, the TRN guys left KZ, etc etc.

It seems to be fairly easy to just create a new ChiFi brand and pump out some earphones. With ODMs, you don’t even have to make your own products; just do the sales and marketing. That’s what the majority of these ChiFi companies are doing anyways.


----------



## NeonHD

Slater said:


> You tried all 9 filter combinations?



Yes I did. But that was before I took the mesh filters out (which are responsible for the different tunings) and stuck them onto various other IEMs. Also, did you know that you can use the ED9 bronze filters on the Nine Tail as well? They improve the overall dynamics of the sound.


----------



## NeonHD (Jan 20, 2020)

Adide said:


> @NeonHD "Veiled mids" and "recessed treble with little detail" seems so different from what I hear, it's like describing a completely different iem really.
> 
> Maybe your filters got clogged or something. Also you should check if dirt, some other debris or moist got into the driver chamber. On both sides.
> 
> ...



Mea culpa. Maybe I should have made it clear that I was *not* using the back filters, which caused the bass to become unconstrained.

After putting on the back filters (which BTW are modded with micropore tape), the bass became nicely controlled, and the highs gained brilliance (albeit still with average details).

After doing that, I gave them a listen again and genuinely enjoyed the rich detailed mids. Guess I won't be selling these after all.

An updated final _final _impressions will be coming soon if you're interested.


----------



## NeonHD (Jan 21, 2020)

*TONEKING Nine Tail
MY FINAL FINAL IMPRESSIONS/REVIEW AFTER 6 MONTHS*

_Note 1: please disregard my last impressions as they did not include the fact that I had the back filters removed. This review is based on with the back filters attached.

Note 2: Filter effects won't be included in this review as they're currently useless from all the modding I did to them. Besides, all they change is the amount of bass, nothing else. 
_







*PREAMBLE:*
So after a lengthy love/hate relationship with these IEMs, I finally ended up loving these, while also accepting its flaws. The debate of selling these was finally settled once I gave them another listen.

First off, these are *not *for folks who want a spacious 3D soundstage and detailed extended treble. These are for those who care most about the lows and mids, and want to hear the body and soul of their music (as opposed to the "spirit", I guess).

Second off, I would like to point out that the *KZ ED9* filters are actually compatible with the Nine Tail. I am using these with the ED9 bronze nozzle filters and it honestly improves the overall dynamics of the sound. So for any Nine Tail users who also own the ED9, I highly recommend trying the bronze filter on them (and block the vent if you want more bass).





*▲ NINE TAIL WITH KZ BRONZE FILTER*

*BUILD IMPRESSIONS:*

Well what can I say? They look like Gourds! Very sturdy and well-built gourds, that is. The odd but whimsical design choice makes putting the Nine Tail into your ears rather unintuitive and requires a bit of a learning curve. You'll instinctively want to put the long round end into your ears, forgetting that the nozzle is actually placed perpendicular to the body. And once you pop them off, you will have a very tough time trying to figure out which is left or right again, as the shape gives no clear indication, nor are there any L-R symbols to be seen.


*SOUND IMPRESSIONS:*

The sound signature is generally L-shaped. It is noticeably darker compared to other chi-fi offerings.
The bass is very impactful and has quite a vigorous punch. Sub-bass rumbles with authority, while the mid-bass fills everything with visceral punch and warmth. Overall the entire bass frequency range is boldly emphasized, but yet strays away from becoming too muddy.
The mids are the body and soul of the Nine Tail. They are incredibly thick, filled with juicy texture and rich flavor. Tonally wise, they sound relatively natural and convey a sense of realism with instruments and percussion. Overall, I would describe the mids as sweet and fluffy, like cotton candy.
The treble is overall relaxed and inoffensive, however users coming from a V-shaped sound sig will initially find them to be very dark. The polite treble will take some time to get used to, but it makes for a truly enjoyable experience, as you don't have to worry about any harsh or sibilant peaks. It's just you and the music. Besides, there is still a small lift in the upper treble just to keep things from sounding dark and muddy.
Soundstage is the Ninetail's weakness. It is noticeably intimate, especially when compared to something like the Shuoer Tape.
Imaging on the other hand is great. Sounds fill the stage with spatial precision, which wards off any feelings of "two-dimensionality".
Separation is pretty exceptional. Instruments are well segmented from each other. However it's important to note that the huge bass response might hinder the separation.
The overall resolution is higher than—say—the BLON BL03, but lower than—say—the Shuoer Tape or the NiceHCK M6. That should give you a general benchmark.

*VERDICT:*
Overall I believe these are a decent set of IEMs depending on the music you listen to. These are perfect when you just wanna kick-back and unwind from a tired day, when you don't care about soundstage and when you only want your music. Their mellow mid-centric sound makes for an enjoyable easygoing experience with your music. And likewise, mid-centric music benefits the most (pop, soul, or lo-fi chill-hop, *NOT *jazz or rock). So whenever your ears crave for rich luscious mids and nothing else, these will make you satisfied.

While I may not use these as often as my other IEMs, I definitely see myself grabbing these when I'm at home just chilling, or whenever I have the case of "treble fever" and want something relaxed.


----------



## needforbeats

Hey guys,

I currently own a pair of ATH-M40x cans and am looking for something more portable (preferably IEMs). I'll be using this mostly for taking calls, listening to podcasts and music (Pop, Jazz, Indie, Bollywood, Classic Rock, Instrumental and Electronic) on the go, using my phone/Macbook.

I'm open to both wired and wireless options and have no preference for any particular brand as long as it's a great value for money.

Looking forward to your recommendations


----------



## Giri2809

Nimweth said:


> Yes, I feel the same. I have Shuoer Tape, Tin T4 and many others but I go back to the BA5 as well. It's brilliant for classical music and with the Faaeal Hibiscus cable the bass gains a little extra depth.


I see you have Shuoer Tape, Tin T4 & TRN V90 which one is having the best / wide soundstage (I'm looking for the ie800 cheaper replacement)


----------



## Nimweth

Giri2809 said:


> I see you have Shuoer Tape, Tin T4 & TRN V90 which one is having the best / wide soundstage (I'm looking for the ie800 cheaper replacement)


Of those three, and with my source, the Shuoer Tape has the best soundstage. T4 is next, then V90.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

NeonHD said:


> *TONEKING Nine Tail*
> 
> Second off, I would like to point out that the [/SIZE]*KZ ED9* filters are actually compatible with the Nine Tail. I am using these with the ED9 bronze nozzle filters and it honestly improves the overall dynamics of the sound. So for any Nine Tail users who also own the ED9, I highly recommend trying the bronze filter on them (and block the vent if you want more bass).



Since the Monoprice MP80 filters work on the KZ ED9 and vice versa, I can infer that if the KZ ED9 Filters work on the Nine Tail, so can the MP80's. Now, that's a pleasant thought.


----------



## Slater (Jan 21, 2020)

NeonHD said:


> Yes I did. But that was before I took the mesh filters out (which are responsible for the different tunings) and stuck them onto various other IEMs. Also, did you know that you can use the ED9 bronze filters on the Nine Tail as well? They improve the overall dynamics of the sound.





SomeEntityThing said:


> Since the Monoprice MP80 filters work on the KZ ED9 and vice versa, I can infer that if the KZ ED9 Filters work on the Nine Tail, so can the MP80's. Now, that's a pleasant thought.



Just an update/PSA on this.

The ED9 and MP80 filters are interchangeable with one another. However, the ED9 and MP80 filters *are NOT compatible with the Toneking NineTail*!

The filters on all 3 earphones are the same diameter, but they are not the same thread pitch. The ED9 and MP80 use a *fine* thread pitch, and the NineTail uses a *coarse* thread pitch.

If you are not familiar with the machining/hardware terminology, here is a simple photo illustrating the difference between fine and coarse thread pitch. The 2 bolts below are exactly the same diameter, but as you can see the bolt on the left has the threads cut in a much finer (closer) configuration. Coarse and fine threads are incompatible with one another; you cannot/should not screw a fine thread bolt into a coarse hole/nut, and vice versa (or you’re gonna have a bad day).



The threads on the ED9/MP80 filters look like the bolt on the left, and the threads on the NineTail filters look like the bolt on the right.

Forcing the ED9/MP80 filter into the NineTail (or the NineTail filters into the ED9/MP80) will result in stripping the threads on the filter, the earphone, or both.

I know it _*seems*_ like the ED9 filter ‘fits’, and that it is screwing down tight. But that false sense of tightness is simply the threads being mangled/stripped!

The ED9 filters are brass, and the NineTail is aluminum. Both are soft metals, which allow this to happen. However, once the threads are stripped, you’re screwed because it’s irreversible. Doh!

I tested the filters from the ED9 v1 and v2 in case KZ changed the thread size, and the results were the same. All revisions of ED9 and MP80 filters have the same (fine) thread pitch, and unfortunately all are incompatible with the NineTail.


----------



## dharmasteve

Not seeing much about the Urbanfun iss014. It's a weird model number and not always easy to remember,  but they are a really interesting IEM.  The shell is made of fairly solid stainless steel but they are not large. Beryllium DD driver.  The cable I have is a pinkish white MMCX and it's not too bad and doesn't tangle very much. After a lot of hard work I got the JVC Spiral Dots L on.  A very strong point on them is a very differentiated bass that does give a feel of sub bass. It's not bloated and as I said has good definition. Treble is good too in timbre,  which is where many IEMs fail to me. Listening to Tamiditin Tan Ufrawan and Imidiwan Ma Tennam by Tinariwen,  call and response (Oh Africa what great music you make) with the volume up a bit,  the timbre is in the Blon 03 league. They seem to have gone up in price recently though.  I love them.  What do others think,  it's gone quiet on them?


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> Not seeing much about the Urbanfun iss014. It's a weird model number and not always easy to remember,  but they are a really interesting IEM.  The shell is made of fairly solid stainless steel but they are not large. Beryllium DD driver.  The cable I have is a pinkish white MMCX and it's not too bad and doesn't tangle very much. After a lot of hard work I got the JVC Spiral Dots L on.  A very strong point on them is a very differentiated bass that does give a feel of sub bass. It's not bloated and as I said has good definition. Treble is good too in timbre,  which is where many IEMs fail to me. Listening to Tamiditin Tan Ufrawan and Imidiwan Ma Tennam by Tinariwen,  call and response (Oh Africa what great music you make) with the volume up a bit,  the timbre is in the Blon 03 league. They seem to have gone up in price recently though.  I love them.  What do others think,  it's gone quiet on them?



As I've said a while back, everybody needs a pair of these. I like them better than KB Ear Diamond, Tin T4, Periodic Be and ER2SE. I got all these after the UrbanFun and they are all IMO more or less on par with it technically aside from the Ety which lacks extension both ends and none managed to displace it from my current favorite spot, great tuning, I love it.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> Not seeing much about the Urbanfun iss014. It's a weird model number and not always easy to remember,  but they are a really interesting IEM.  The shell is made of fairly solid stainless steel but they are not large. Beryllium DD driver.  The cable I have is a pinkish white MMCX and it's not too bad and doesn't tangle very much. After a lot of hard work I got the JVC Spiral Dots L on.  A very strong point on them is a very differentiated bass that does give a feel of sub bass. It's not bloated and as I said has good definition. Treble is good too in timbre,  which is where many IEMs fail to me. Listening to Tamiditin Tan Ufrawan and Imidiwan Ma Tennam by Tinariwen,  call and response (Oh Africa what great music you make) with the volume up a bit,  the timbre is in the Blon 03 league. They seem to have gone up in price recently though.  I love them.  What do others think,  it's gone quiet on them?



I love mine, despite the defective mmcx jack. That problem has been corrected though, and my new pair passed through Chicago 2 days ago. I hope to have them in my hands by the EOW.


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> I love mine, despite the defective mmcx jack. That problem has been corrected though, and my new pair passed through Chicago 2 days ago. I hope to have them in my hands by the EOW.



Be interesting to see how your new pair stand up to the first ones. I'm a bit surprised these haven't been up there with the Blon 03 lovers. They are definitely tuned for Western ears.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> Be interesting to see how your new pair stand up to the first ones. I'm a bit surprised these haven't been up there with the Blon 03 lovers. They are definitely tuned for Western ears.



I guess the MMCX QC issues as well as an uncertainty relating to retuning for a second batch are responsible for the little uptake so far but all those who have them seem to love them.


----------



## Slater

chickenmoon said:


> I guess the MMCX QC issues as well as an uncertainty relating to retuning for a second batch are responsible for the little uptake so far but all those who have them seem to love them.



That’s my belief as well.


----------



## 525667

I know it's probably been mentioned already, but the KZ ZS10 Pro ($40-$50) are a stellar set of IEMs for their price. Reviews typically give them very high marks, and even stacked up against midrange IEMs that I have they are a solid budget contender (in my experience). For bassheads, and anyone searching for a wider soundstage, plus they are quite compact for a 5BA + 1DD build.


----------



## PhonoPhi

celphirio said:


> I know it's probably been mentioned already, but the KZ ZS10 Pro ($40-$50) are a stellar set of IEMs for their price. Reviews typically give them very high marks, and even stacked up against midrange IEMs that I have they are a solid budget contender (in my experience). For bassheads, and anyone searching for a wider soundstage, plus they are quite compact for a 5BA + 1DD build.


ZS10, as the number states, have 10 drivers: 4 BAs + DD per side.

Are you sure that you are not talking about the newest ZSX, which are 5 +1, and are really great (I am currently enjoying music with them). 

ZS10 pro are nice, but more V-shape and are a bit less universal and capable.


----------



## 525667

PhonoPhi said:


> ZS10, as the number states, have 10 drivers: 4 BAs + DD per side.
> 
> Are you sure that you are not talking about the newest ZSX, which are 5 +1, and are really great (I am currently enjoying music with them).
> 
> ZS10 pro are nice, but more V-shape and are a bit less universal and capable.



Whoops, my mistake. 4 BAs and 1 DD per side is correct.

I do enjoy the v-shape personally. I EQ'd it using Peace and measurements from one of the sites, but the result was not so satisfying. They are my first IEMs, so I am partial lol


----------



## kmmbd

[ I also posted this on the dedicated DM-480 thread, but decided to paste it here too to keep things in one place ]

So, I jotted down the review of DM-480. The rating I truly wanted to give would be a 4.25, but that's not supported on the head-fi site, so yeah. In summary: I like the sub-bass response, the mid-range detail retrieval and the fact that vocals are not buried too much, and the great treble extension. I also think this is well-suited for metal/hard-rock tracks.

On the other hand, I could never get over that lean mid-bass and metallic timbre; personal pet-peeves, sadly.

I believe this driver assembly has a lot of potential and hope Dunu can aim for a more balanced tuning with more emphasis on the mids with their next release.

Please give the full review a read: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23188/


----------



## baskingshark

celphirio said:


> I know it's probably been mentioned already, but the KZ ZS10 Pro ($40-$50) are a stellar set of IEMs for their price. Reviews typically give them very high marks, and even stacked up against midrange IEMs that I have they are a solid budget contender (in my experience). For bassheads, and anyone searching for a wider soundstage, plus they are quite compact for a 5BA + 1DD build.



Well the ZS10 Pro was good in mid 2019, it can hit about 80 - 90% sound quality of my Westone W30 and Westone 3 which costs 10 times more, but the CHIFI industry moves so fast that it has been superceded by the KZ ZSX/CCA C12 that came out a few months later, for a few bucks more. It's a good all rounder, but the ZS10 Pro IMHO suffers from an artificial timbre especially in the treble frequencies and has a bit of a midbass bloat, but otherwise it is technically quite excellent for the price, and is a great entry level set that is bang for buck. If u ain't particular about timbre when listening to classical/acoustic instruments then it is great for most other genres.

The KZ ZSX is supposed to be the spiritual successor of the ZS10 Pro with better timbre and improvements, though some complain the fit is not as good as the ZS10 Pro.


----------



## 525667

baskingshark said:


> though some complain the fit is not as good as the ZS10 Pro.



Ironically, for me the fit for the ZS10 pro could never get deep enough for a decent seal. I have not tried the ZSX, though.


----------



## DynamicEars

celphirio said:


> I know it's probably been mentioned already, but the KZ ZS10 Pro ($40-$50) are a stellar set of IEMs for their price. Reviews typically give them very high marks, and even stacked up against midrange IEMs that I have they are a solid budget contender (in my experience). For bassheads, and anyone searching for a wider soundstage, plus they are quite compact for a 5BA + 1DD build.



ZS10 Pro is 4BA + 1 DD they are great set but has a caveat on metallic timbre



baskingshark said:


> Well the ZS10 Pro was good in mid 2019, it can hit about 80 - 90% sound quality of my Westone W30 and Westone 3 which costs 10 times more, but the CHIFI industry moves so fast that it has been superceded by the KZ ZSX/CCA C12 that came out a few months later, for a few bucks more. It's a good all rounder, but the ZS10 Pro IMHO suffers from an artificial timbre especially in the treble frequencies and has a bit of a midbass bloat, but otherwise it is technically quite excellent for the price, and is a great entry level set that is bang for buck. If u ain't particular about timbre when listening to classical/acoustic instruments then it is great for most other genres.
> 
> The KZ ZSX is supposed to be the spiritual successor of the ZS10 Pro with better timbre and improvements, though some complain the fit is not as good as the ZS10 Pro.



here my representative, steal my brain and tell you exact what i would say about.


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 23, 2020)

celphirio said:


> Ironically, for me the fit for the ZS10 pro could never get deep enough for a decent seal. I have not tried the ZSX, though.



Try a longer nozzle eartip like Spinfits, I find it gives a deeper seal and hence better fit/comfort/isolation than the stock tips.


----------



## 525667

baskingshark said:


> Try a longer nozzle eartip like Spinfits, I find it gives a deeper seal and hence better fit/comfort/isolation than the stock tips.



I bought some New Bee tips to replace them, is the Spintip much longer than them?


----------



## baskingshark

celphirio said:


> I bought some New Bee tips to replace them, is the Spintip much longer than them?



Never tried New Bees, not a foam fan, but maybe the rest can advise.


----------



## Giri2809

baskingshark said:


> Well the ZS10 Pro was good in mid 2019, it can hit about 80 - 90% sound quality of my Westone W30 and Westone 3 which costs 10 times more, but the CHIFI industry moves so fast that it has been superceded by the KZ ZSX/CCA C12 that came out a few months later, for a few bucks more. It's a good all rounder, but the ZS10 Pro IMHO suffers from an artificial timbre especially in the treble frequencies and has a bit of a midbass bloat, but otherwise it is technically quite excellent for the price, and is a great entry level set that is bang for buck. If u ain't particular about timbre when listening to classical/acoustic instruments then it is great for most other genres.
> 
> The KZ ZSX is supposed to be the spiritual successor of the ZS10 Pro with better timbre and improvements, though some complain the fit is not as good as the ZS10 Pro.


How about ZSX vs V90 ? Previously I had V80 & ZS10 and now looking for the replacement ( the best from those two...)


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 23, 2020)

Giri2809 said:


> How about ZSX vs V90 ? Previously I had V80 & ZS10 and now looking for the replacement ( the best from those two...)



Sorry I don't have the V90, maybe ask @DynamicEars for his advise, as he has both KZ ZSX and TRN V90. But a few headfiers who had the V80 didn't like its harsh treble, and preferred the V90 a lot more.

The recent great sub $50 hybrid/multi BA sets that are well regarded here are the TRN V90, TRN BA5, CCA C12 and KZ ZSX, they look to be sidegrades of sorts, just with different tuning and maybe differing in technicals here and there, so it really depends what your preferred sound signature and music genres are.


----------



## Tonymac136

Giri2809 said:


> How about ZSX vs V90 ? Previously I had V80 & ZS10 and now looking for the replacement ( the best from those two...)



I have the CCA C12 not the ZSX. Both C12 and V90 are better than ZS10 and V80 by a lot. V90 is a bit more V shaped. C12 has a slightly brighter treble. They're about as good as each other but the extra warmth in the V90 makes it IMO a slightly better all rounder. Though as I also own the Blon BL03 I tend to listen to the CCA more as it sounds more different to the Blon.


----------



## Giri2809

Tonymac136 said:


> I have the CCA C12 not the ZSX. Both C12 and V90 are better than ZS10 and V80 by a lot. V90 is a bit more V shaped. C12 has a slightly brighter treble. They're about as good as each other but the extra warmth in the V90 makes it IMO a slightly better all rounder. Though as I also own the Blon BL03 I tend to listen to the CCA more as it sounds more different to the Blon.


Thank you both for the prompt reply......appreciate it....
In term of staging which one is better ? I also like the staging feel of QT2...


----------



## DynamicEars

Giri2809 said:


> How about ZSX vs V90 ? Previously I had V80 & ZS10 and now looking for the replacement ( the best from those two...)





baskingshark said:


> Sorry I don't have the V90, maybe ask @DynamicEars for his advise, as he has both KZ ZSX and TRN V90. But a few headfiers who had the V80 didn't like its harsh treble, and preferred the V90 a lot more.
> 
> The recent great sub $50 hybrid/multi BA sets that are well regarded here are the TRN V90, TRN BA5, CCA C12 and KZ ZSX, they look to be sidegrades of sorts, just with different tuning and maybe differing in technicals here and there, so it really depends what your preferred sound signature and music genres are.





Giri2809 said:


> Thank you both for the prompt reply......appreciate it....
> In term of staging which one is better ? I also like the staging feel of QT2...



Yes as @baskingshark mentioned, they are more sidegrades, and preference based IEM that suits your genre better. ZSX and V90 is upgrades to V80 and ZS10 (because of V80 mid bass bleed and sibilance, and ZS10 weird tonality, mid bass bleed, and high mids peaks - I assumed you are writing correctly the original ZS10, not the ZS10 Pro)

ZSX more balance than V90, if youre basshead, v90 have more sub bass and punchy midbass, but they are V shaped thus mids will be recessed but on top highs, V90 more sparkling than ZSX. 
V90 have better trebles extension and crispiness that i like (that goes same and even slightly better in BA5) but can be tiring for some people

Soundstage is very good with both of them, you cant go wrong, with separation and details also. Mids detail more pronounced in ZSX, while treble details sounded effortless on V90, technicalities I can say on par on both of them.


----------



## Giri2809

DynamicEars said:


> Yes as @baskingshark mentioned, they are more sidegrades, and preference based IEM that suits your genre better. ZSX and V90 is upgrades to V80 and ZS10 (because of V80 mid bass bleed and sibilance, and ZS10 weird tonality, mid bass bleed, and high mids peaks - I assumed you are writing correctly the original ZS10, not the ZS10 Pro)
> 
> ZSX more balance than V90, if youre basshead, v90 have more sub bass and punchy midbass, but they are V shaped thus mids will be recessed but on top highs, V90 more sparkling than ZSX.
> V90 have better trebles extension and crispiness that i like (that goes same and even slightly better in BA5) but can be tiring for some people
> ...



Mine is old zs10 (not pro) and yes its mid bass bleed & bulky which I don't like....

Base on current recommendations I just order V90 for EDM (basshead) and Blon BL03 for accoustic (soundstage/staging) purposes....hope my selection's is correct


----------



## illumidata

FWIW there are 2 versions of the V90 and they do not sound the same.




V2 loses the subbass rumble and replaces it with a much faster, mid bass centric sound that's between ZSX and BA5, but keeps the DD texture/density (punchy). Treble is more extended than V1, mids still scooped but clearer because of the loss of warmth/bleed from the bass.
The V2 I picked up was clearly marked as a new version, and afaik V1 is not available in the "gunmetal" colour. Mine came from 



Spoiler: Seller



AK Audio


.


----------



## DynamicEars

Giri2809 said:


> Mine is old zs10 (not pro) and yes its mid bass bleed & bulky which I don't like....
> 
> Base on current recommendations I just order V90 for EDM (basshead) and Blon BL03 for accoustic (soundstage/staging) purposes....hope my selection's is correct



You cant go wrong with either of those. V90 is very capable for EDM and BL03 have realistic timbre for any genre but the soundstage and imaging is lost to v90 and zsx.
If you are going to have special iem for acoustic, the TRN BA5 is great with wide soundstage too for their price (sub bass a bit rolled off for this thats why if you are after a specialized IEM for acoustic with great soundstage, they will serve you well)


----------



## DynamicEars

illumidata said:


> FWIW there are 2 versions of the V90 and they do not sound the same.
> 
> V2 loses the subbass rumble and replaces it with a much faster, mid bass centric sound that's between ZSX and BA5, but keeps the DD texture/density (punchy). Treble is more extended than V1, mids still scooped but clearer because of the loss of warmth/bleed from the bass.
> The V2 I picked up was clearly marked as a new version, and afaik V1 is not available in the "gunmetal" colour. Mine came from
> ...



I didn't know about this. Thanks for your information buddy. So from your description seems like the signature become closer to BA5 maybe more recessed mids but have DD instead of BA bass. 

Do you prefer the v1 or v2?


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> ...
> The KZ ZSX is supposed to be the spiritual successor of the ZS10 Pro with better timbre and improvements, though some complain the fit is not as good as the ZS10 Pro.


Actually, ZSX fit is really great for me: still compact as ZS10pro, but more secure with the rib, very secure in place and gave surprusingly better isolation than C12 that is very close to larger shells, as A10, AS12 but without feeling the shells there 

Very briefly, compared to C12, ZSX have a bit less treble and a bit more reserved bass, being less V/U and more midcentric.
So in between C12 and ZSX, for the treble, I am not sure which I prefer more; for the bass - ZSX fit my preferences better - the bass is there (e.g. the sub-bass in organ music) but less emphasized in mid-bass, giving mids more of a center stage.
I'll try to put more details in KZ thread after listening and comparing more.


----------



## DynamicEars

PhonoPhi said:


> Actually, ZSX fit is really great for me: still compact as ZS10pro, but more secure with the rib, very secure in place and gave surprusingly better isolation than C12 that is very close to larger shells, as A10, AS12 but without feeling the shells there
> 
> Very briefly, compared to C12, ZSX have a bit less treble and a bit more reserved bass, being less V/U and more midcentric.
> So in between C12 and ZSX, for the treble, I am not sure which I prefer more; for the bass - ZSX fit my preferences better - the bass is there (e.g. the sub-bass in organ music) but less emphasized in mid-bass, giving mids more of a center stage.
> I'll try to put more details in KZ thread after listening and comparing more.



cant agree more with these. and yeah the fit of ZSX isn't that scary and actually they are smaller in real, i do agree that they perceive like a big set but actually not, just a little bigger than ZS10 pro but with protrude shell and larger face plate.
Btw made me keep wondering what is KZ and CCA doing these recent months, they have been so quiet aside from TWS set


----------



## illumidata

DynamicEars said:


> I didn't know about this. Thanks for your information buddy. So from your description seems like the signature become closer to BA5 maybe more recessed mids but have DD instead of BA bass.
> 
> Do you prefer the v1 or v2?



Just A/Bd them again with some EDM faves 

V1 is the classic, V2 is more upfront but I'm missing the bass more than I'm enjoying the extra clarity. Nice set though, and I've only given them 30 hours burn in so they may yet extend a little more down low (using Azla Sednas rather than Spiral Dots to help there). Compared to V1 they are definitely more fatiguing to listen to, but still tolerable over a couple of hours, at least for me. All impressions with the es100.

Bottom line, if I could only keep 1 it'd have to be V1. V2 is close but isn't as spacious / atmospheric / musical with dance tracks. For vocals I'm still reaching for BA5 and KBear Diamonds. ZSX is the one it's competing with at the moment in terms of technicalities and presentation/sound stage, with ZSX sounding a bit more relaxed and V2 a bit punchier.


----------



## DynamicEars

illumidata said:


> Just A/Bd them again with some EDM faves
> 
> V1 is the classic, V2 is more upfront but I'm missing the bass more than I'm enjoying the extra clarity. Nice set though, and I've only given them 30 hours burn in so they may yet extend a little more down low (using Azla Sednas rather than Spiral Dots to help there). Compared to V1 they are definitely more fatiguing to listen to, but still tolerable over a couple of hours, at least for me. All impressions with the es100.
> 
> Bottom line, if I could only keep 1 it'd have to be V1. V2 is close but isn't as spacious / atmospheric / musical with dance tracks. For vocals I'm still reaching for BA5 and KBear Diamonds. ZSX is the one it's competing with at the moment in terms of technicalities and presentation/sound stage, with ZSX sounding a bit more relaxed and V2 a bit punchier.



Thanks for the comparison and nice info, so new buyer should be careful now since there are 2 version of V90


----------



## HungryPanda

Love Original V90 and also ZSX. Terrific earphones in the smaller division. Music sounds so good in these.


----------



## BrunoC

I'm addicted to the Semkarch CNT-1.

I use it with the blue filter from the LZ A6 Mini for improved treble/soundstage with amazing results. The best tips IMO are the the Inverted Medium Starlines. 
I've got that very rare feeling that "Music can't sound much better than this!"


----------



## Giri2809

illumidata said:


> Just A/Bd them again with some EDM faves
> 
> V1 is the classic, V2 is more upfront but I'm missing the bass more than I'm enjoying the extra clarity. Nice set though, and I've only given them 30 hours burn in so they may yet extend a little more down low (using Azla Sednas rather than Spiral Dots to help there). Compared to V1 they are definitely more fatiguing to listen to, but still tolerable over a couple of hours, at least for me. All impressions with the es100.
> 
> Bottom line, if I could only keep 1 it'd have to be V1. V2 is close but isn't as spacious / atmospheric / musical with dance tracks. For vocals I'm still reaching for BA5 and KBear Diamonds. ZSX is the one it's competing with at the moment in terms of technicalities and presentation/sound stage, with ZSX sounding a bit more relaxed and V2 a bit punchier.


So in term of soundstage which one is better ? ZSX, BA5 or V90 or any other suggestion with this price's range ?
I also had shuoer tape which for me have a good soundstage but can't work properly with my BT20s


----------



## kukkurovaca

celphirio said:


> I bought some New Bee tips to replace them, is the Spintip much longer than them?





baskingshark said:


> Never tried New Bees, not a foam fan, but maybe the rest can advise.



Haven't used New Bees in a bit but I believe a CP145 is longer, as are the dual-flange Spinfits. Final E type would be my go to in this specific case though, unless the nozzles are too wide for the Final stems.


----------



## illumidata (Jan 23, 2020)

Giri2809 said:


> So in term of soundstage which one is better ? ZSX, BA5 or V90 or any other suggestion with this price's range ?
> I also had shuoer tape which for me have a good soundstage but can't work properly with my BT20s



I like all their soundstages, and they all have good presentation. BA5 and V90 are similar in width though they’re emphasising very different parts of the soundstage, so you get more impressions of height with BA5 and more depth with V90. ZSX is like this compressed holographic sphere of clarity. Very different tonally as well but just as engaging with the right tunes.

Not sure which I’d recommend, I’d like to understand what problem you’re trying to solve with the Tapes...unless it’s hiss/crackle, in which case avoid BA5s as they really don’t like dirty sources. They’re also rather revealing of poor mastering.

I will say that my hands down most listened to set since I’ve had them are my Diamonds. They’re honestly more like head speakers than iems in terms of ease of listening, and soundstage, and tonality. I’m actually right in the middle of talking myself into buying a back-up set!


----------



## ajohn

I recently asked you guys for advice on getting good quality, easy fitting IEMs. One advice was to try the TRN V90's, another was to try different tips (e.g. spinfits) and/or cables.

It took a lot of reading and going back and forth. I was in doubt about getting easy fit TRN V90's, or the highly recommended LZ A6 minis with spinfit tips. In the end I pulled the trigger on the V90's with complementary "silver cable" because of the price. Then, late in the evening after a couple of beers, I did exactly what I had promised myself NOT to do and ordered the LZ A6 Mini's and spinfits as well.

I'm a newby and lack the vocabulary to properly describe the sound signature and quality, but here are my noob impressions after a few hours of listening.

TRN V90 - I like everything about them.
Out of the box there were an immediate easy fit with good seal and isolation with the stock tips. The sound is great. It is a little bit more bass heavy than my KZ ZSNs, but I think V90s are still considered balanced.

LZ A6 Mini
I was positively surprised by the V90's and full of anticipation for the highly rated LZ A6 mini's, but initially... they were dissappointing.

At first I couldn't figure out which IEM went where. They aren't marked left/right. The fit wasn't very good, a lot of twisting and turning to get seal and isolation, but even then they sounded thin, even distant.

I then put on the spinfit tips that I bought also. It was a big difference. Fitting them now is way less fiddly (although nowhere as easy as the V90's). The thin sound actually turned out to be very clear and multilayered and I felt more immersed in the music than I have experienced so far. A bit like the difference between looking at a monitor and VR goggles, although not that extreme. Maybe it's just my imagination because I paid more money for the A6 Mini's, but with the A6 mini's I have a tendency to "explore the sound", rather than just listening and enjoying my favorite music with the V90's. But I think I now understand what the term soundstage means.

I'm really happy with both purchases. The V90's for great sound and excellent fit out of the box. These will be my on the go IEMs.

The LZ A6 mini introduce me to a new level of performance, but I still need very much to get used to the mini's. It's still a bit of twisting and turning before they sit well. Once done the seal is great, but the sound isolation is less than with the V90's, meaning I need to sit in a more quiet area to really enjoy the sound they are able to produce.

I don't think I will buying new IEMs for a while. I need to go through my music library with both and understand what I'm listening at.


----------



## Slater

I received my replacement Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 today.

The mmcx sockets on this pair work perfectly, the cable fits perfectly, and the sound is the same as the original ones. I love ‘em!

A special thanks to the UF Audio Store on Aliexpress for taking care of the problem (the official store of Urbanfun).

I didn’t even ask, I didn’t create an Aliexpress dispute, nothing. They just read about my issues and took it upon themselves to contact me and said they wanted to make it right.

They even opened the new pair and double checked them before shipping them, just to make sure everything was 100% perfect with no issues.

Now *that’s* customer service folks! I wish other companies went to those lengths.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

BrunoC said:


> I'm addicted to the Semkarch CNT-1.
> 
> I use it with the blue filter from the LZ A6 Mini for improved treble/soundstage with amazing results. The best tips IMO are the the Inverted Medium Starlines.
> I've got that very rare feeling that "Music can't sound much better than this!"


How does the sound differ from a non-inverted Starline?


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> How does the sound differ from a non-inverted Starline?



It literally only takes 37 seconds to flip a tip.



It would take longer than 37 seconds for @BrunoC to type up a response, for you to read it, etc.

You own loads of KZs, so you have lots of unused Starline ear tips. Try the Flip Tip mod, and you tell *US* how the sound is different


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater is the best member on Headfi. Sorry, everyone else.


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Slater is the best member on Headfi. Sorry, everyone else.



Wait, does that mean you tried the Flip Tip mod? Don’t keep us in suspense! How do you like it?


----------



## RicHSAD

chickenmoon said:


> As I've said a while back, everybody needs a pair of these. I like them better than KB Ear Diamond, Tin T4, Periodic Be and ER2SE. I got all these after the UrbanFun and they are all IMO more or less on par with it technically aside from the Ety which lacks extension both ends and none managed to displace it from my current favorite spot, great tuning, I love it.



I received my pair on Monday and so far I've been enjoying them quite a lot. They do everything really well and I just can't think of anything to complain about.


----------



## Giri2809

illumidata said:


> I like all their soundstages, and they all have good presentation. BA5 and V90 are similar in width though they’re emphasising very different parts of the soundstage, so you get more impressions of height with BA5 and more depth with V90. ZSX is like this compressed holographic sphere of clarity. Very different tonally as well but just as engaging with the right tunes.
> 
> Not sure which I’d recommend, I’d like to understand what problem you’re trying to solve with the Tapes...unless it’s hiss/crackle, in which case avoid BA5s as they really don’t like dirty sources. They’re also rather revealing of poor mastering.
> 
> I will say that my hands down most listened to set since I’ve had them are my Diamonds. They’re honestly more like head speakers than iems in terms of ease of listening, and soundstage, and tonality. I’m actually right in the middle of talking myself into buying a back-up set!


My problem with tape's + BT20S that seem BT20S is not strong enough to powering the tape's so less shiny & soundstage than wired .... while I want to combo those iems with it....


----------



## SoundChoice

ajohn said:


> I recently asked you guys for advice on getting good quality, easy fitting IEMs. One advice was to try the TRN V90's, another was to try different tips (e.g. spinfits) and/or cables.
> 
> It took a lot of reading and going back and forth. I was in doubt about getting easy fit TRN V90's, or the highly recommended LZ A6 minis with spinfit tips. In the end I pulled the trigger on the V90's with complementary "silver cable" because of the price. Then, late in the evening after a couple of beers, I did exactly what I had promised myself NOT to do and ordered the LZ A6 Mini's and spinfits as well.
> 
> ...



Congrats. I thought I was the only one. I can’t get a seal or fit on the A6 mini, after much tip rolling, The sound is the crap you describe before you found layer euphoria. Meanwhile, I think I wasted $75 on two doorstops for a hamster cage.


----------



## illumidata

Giri2809 said:


> My problem with tape's + BT20S that seem BT20S is not strong enough to powering the tape's so less shiny & soundstage than wired .... while I want to combo those iems with it....


Ah. I think you need to check out this thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/radsone-earstudio-es100.867366/


----------



## CoiL

Slater said:


> I received my replacement Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 today.
> The mmcx sockets on this pair work perfectly, the cable fits perfectly, and the sound is the same as the original ones. I love ‘em!


More detailed sound impressions and comparisons please!


----------



## ajohn

SoundChoice said:


> Congrats. I thought I was the only one. I can’t get a seal or fit on the A6 mini, after much tip rolling, The sound is the crap you describe before you found layer euphoria. Meanwhile, I think I wasted $75 on two doorstops for a hamster cage.



Don't give up on them just yet. For me the spinfits size L did it. They are worth the effort and frustration.


----------



## RicHSAD

CoiL said:


> More detailed sound impressions and comparisons please!



Still need to compare them more extensively but here's what I personally think so far: Similar sounding to the BLON-03, but with a less bloated mid bass yet a slightly warmer/darker tone. The sub bass is monstrous and the treble is very clear, clean and non-fatiguing. Compared to my Kanas Pro, these sound warmer/fuller or less "edgy", which I tend to prefer. Overall, fun, easy and non-fatiguing to listen to. Probably my most comfortable IEM so far as well which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Slater (Jan 24, 2020)

RicHSAD said:


> Still need to compare them more extensively but here's what I personally think so far: Similar sounding to the BLON-03, but with a less bloated mid bass yet a slightly warmer/darker tone. The sub bass is monstrous and the treble is very clear, clean and non-fatiguing. Compared to my Kanas Pro, these sound warmer/fuller or less "edgy", which I tend to prefer. Overall, fun, easy and non-fatiguing to listen to. Probably my most comfortable IEM so far as well which is a nice bonus.



Yes, that sums it up pretty good.

If you are a basshead, you need to order them ASAP.

It’s not bloated artificially boosted Beats type low end. But it’s like a better BL-03, with the benefit of nice tight sub bass that extends super low. I haven’t measured it with a sweep yet, but from my estimation it it extends to 15Hz easy (and possibly even 10Hz). I have very few earphones that actually go as low.

I’ve used the analogy before that it’s like a nice car audio system with a 12” subwoofer. Not the cheap high school license plate rattling ‘wall of vibration’, but real deal tight and clean sub bass punch.

It’s not for everybody though. You orchestral/classical music aficionados would hate it. But if you’ve ever wanted to walk around with a portable chest thumping night club in your pocket, this is the earphone for you.

Heavy polished stainless steel shell, really comfortable fit, nice stock cable, good stock eartips. It’s a winning formula!


----------



## SoundChoice

*clicks on 4 quote-replies to go back to see which IEM a thread is about*


----------



## Tonymac136

I've just received my Tronsmart Spunky Beats. So, out of the box and to compare against the KZ S1, the Spunky is a nicer sounding unit with better timbre, but it is a little bit more V shaped than the KZ, to the point where the mid recession is noticeable. However the real fly in the ointment is that it just doesn't go loud enough for my liking. The KZ is just about loud enough and the Spunky is just about not loud enough. It's also not as stable a connection as the KZ. KZ is unbroken, the right channel cuts out momentarily about every third song or so on the Spunky. Only for a beat or so but it is slightly irritating. Without reference I had quite a hard job placing the KZ (It's about as good as the NiceHCK DB3 but it's also wireless). With something to compare to it becomes even more apparent that KZ have done really well.


----------



## Slater (Jan 24, 2020)

SoundChoice said:


> *clicks on 4 quote-replies to go back to see which IEM a thread is about*



Sorry, I’ll be more cognizant of that.

We’re referring to the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 (has a beryllium driver and solid stainless steel body that kinda looks like the Blon BL-03)


----------



## mbwilson111

SoundChoice said:


> *clicks on 4 quote-replies to go back to see which IEM a thread is about*



I know.  We really should always say the model name in every reply. I try but I occasionally get lazy especially when typing on my tablet...


----------



## FcConstruct

Has anyone here heard of the WG T-ONE? Single DD Tesla driver $100 iem. I have a review unit that I'm listening to right now and enjoying. But I couldn't find any info on the company that makes it. In fact, Linsoul seems to be the only vendor that sells it.


----------



## Slater

FcConstruct said:


> Has anyone here heard of the WG T-ONE? Single DD Tesla driver $100 iem. I have a review unit that I'm listening to right now and enjoying. But I couldn't find any info on the company that makes it. In fact, Linsoul seems to be the only vendor that sells it.



I’ve never heard of it, but that shell looks awfully familiar. I can’t remember exactly where I recognize it from.


----------



## nraymond

FcConstruct said:


> Has anyone here heard of the WG T-ONE? Single DD Tesla driver $100 iem. I have a review unit that I'm listening to right now and enjoying. But I couldn't find any info on the company that makes it. In fact, Linsoul seems to be the only vendor that sells it.



I've heard of it in passing in these forums. Not sure if the "DD-Audio Store" on AliExpress is connected to Linsoul, but they also carry it. I haven't found any info out about the company that makes it. "Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews" covered T-One in two of his youtube videos, I don't recall him having any particular info on WG, but I may not have watched either video straight through since he tends to be long winded and rambley.


----------



## FcConstruct

nraymond said:


> Not sure if the "DD-Audio Store" on AliExpress is connected to Linsoul



Yea, DD-Audio Store is Linsoul on Aliexpress. That was their original Aliexpress store before they fully branded into Linsoul.
I'm quite liking the T-ONE. Tuning wise it's kinda in-between the T4 and the Starfield, though the technical ability is a half-step down.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

nraymond said:


> I've heard of it in passing in these forums. Not sure if the "DD-Audio Store" on AliExpress is connected to Linsoul, but they also carry it. I haven't found any info out about the company that makes it. "Bad Guy Good Audio Reviews" covered T-One in two of his youtube videos, I don't recall him having any particular info on WG, but I may not have watched either video straight through since he tends to be long winded and rambley.


Maybe he is inspired by Zeos. I'd love both of them more if they just got to the point but I think they are trying to turn their videos into entertainment and an audio review, which is okay when it works.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> Wait, does that mean you tried the Flip Tip mod? Don’t keep us in suspense! How do you like it?


I need to hit the hardware store and try all their screws. I don't know which size is used.


----------



## FcConstruct

Well, I finished the review of the WG T-one here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/wg-t-one.24160/reviews#review-23204

The 1000 word review can be summed up in one sentence: The WG T-one is a solid $100 IEM with a very well-balanced tuning and no major flaws but doesn't stack up technically to the Starfield and T4.


----------



## illumidata

ajohn said:


> I recently asked you guys for advice on getting good quality, easy fitting IEMs. One advice was to try the TRN V90's, another was to try different tips (e.g. spinfits) and/or cables.
> 
> It took a lot of reading and going back and forth. I was in doubt about getting easy fit TRN V90's, or the highly recommended LZ A6 minis with spinfit tips. In the end I pulled the trigger on the V90's with complementary "silver cable" because of the price. Then, late in the evening after a couple of beers, I did exactly what I had promised myself NOT to do and ordered the LZ A6 Mini's and spinfits as well.
> 
> ...





SoundChoice said:


> Congrats. I thought I was the only one. I can’t get a seal or fit on the A6 mini, after much tip rolling, The sound is the crap you describe before you found layer euphoria. Meanwhile, I think I wasted $75 on two doorstops for a hamster cage.



I was having the exact same issue with A6 minis (stabbing upper mids at 3-4k, thin bass, recessed treble), and had pretty much consigned them to the sock drawer of shame until I read @ajohn ’s post. Spinfits sorted out the seal and bass, and the stabbing turned out to be coming from the copper cable I was using (NiceHCK C16-3). Switched to a silver/copper mix that I’d been using on my T800s and the whole top end completely transformed itself...they are still hyper technical (in a good way) but I can finally understand what people see in them, they’ve got excellent staging and speed, and this airy, defined treble that’s incredibly engaging.

Never had a cable make this much of a difference before - I was hesitant about making this post but having bought a second one in 2-pin configuration, and had a similar “Eureka!” experience with another set of earphones, I’m absolutely certain about it’s mid smoothing and treble extending properties (that’ll be the subject of another post, even more hyperbolic than this one). 

The “reveal” is that this cable isn’t some insanely exotic mix of cryogenically treated alloys and quantum effect shielding, it’s 


Spoiler



Look what I found on AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/UZbIfu2e



Best £12 I ever spent (twice)


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 26, 2020)

illumidata said:


> I was having the exact same issue with A6 minis (stabbing upper mids at 3-4k, thin bass, recessed treble), and had pretty much consigned them to the sock drawer of shame until I read @ajohn ’s post. Spinfits sorted out the seal and bass, and the stabbing turned out to be coming from the copper cable I was using (NiceHCK C16-3). Switched to a silver/copper mix that I’d been using on my T800s and the whole top end completely transformed itself...they are still hyper technical (in a good way) but I can finally understand what people see in them, they’ve got excellent staging and speed, and this airy, defined treble that’s incredibly engaging.
> 
> Never had a cable make this much of a difference before - I was hesitant about making this post but having bought a second one in 2-pin configuration, and had a similar “Eureka!” experience with another set of earphones, I’m absolutely certain about it’s mid smoothing and treble extending properties (that’ll be the subject of another post, even more hyperbolic than this one).
> 
> ...



I think this is very important. I agree with you....cables make a difference. I remember decades ago arguments whether speaker cables made a difference, and we all went for different cables, it was a big market. Personally and I am happy to say cables make a difference. Why hide it if you experience it. IEMs sound different, tips sound different, cables sound different. Maybe for some it is about training, by constant familiarity, and lot's to and froing, back and forth, listening first to one cable then another. Yep it could all be placebo, but I don't think so.


----------



## illumidata

dharmasteve said:


> I think this is very important. I agree with you....cables make a difference. I remember decades ago arguments whether speaker cables made a difference, and we all went for different cables, it was a big market. Personally and I am happy to say cables make a difference. Why hide it if you experience it. IEMs sound different, tips sound different, cables sound different. Maybe for some it is about training, by constant familiarity, and lot's to and froing, back and forth, listening first to one cable then another. Yep it could all be placebo, but I don't think so.



I always do some testing at the volume discomfort threshold (of whatever frequency range I think needs fixing), so I tend to form opinions based on the absence or presence of pain! If it’s a placebo it’s a pretty effective one.

Once I started looking at impedance curves, and realised they’re anything but linear, even with single DDs, it made it easier to rationalise...the manufacturer’s single number doesn’t really tell you anything about what an individual driver needs to function properly, it seems to be more of an average than anything else. 

Gonna shut up now.


----------



## kmmbd

I received the Auglamour T100 a few days back, and man, the bass is on extreme levels. This is hardcore bass-head level of bass. Mids are recessed, highs are literally buried deep inside of a cavern. Cymbals sound like someone is tapping on tin cans. 

A pretty cheap and well-built extreme basshead pair of IEMs it might be, but it's definitely not for me.


----------



## Slater (Jan 27, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> I received the Auglamour T100 a few days back, and man, the bass is on extreme levels. This is hardcore bass-head level of bass. Mids are recessed, highs are literally buried deep inside of a cavern. Cymbals sound like someone is tapping on tin cans.
> 
> A pretty cheap and well-built extreme basshead pair of IEMs it might be, but it's definitely not for me.



L shaped seems to be Aluglamor’s house sound:

*BASS* mids treble

It seems every one of their IEMs is that way, just in a different shell.

Oh well, another Aluglamor model to cross off the list...


----------



## kmmbd

On the other end, also received Kinera Tyr today and I must say that I am pleasantly surprised. I didn't have much hopes about this one (having heard a few unimpressive Kinera IEMs before) but this one is tuned a lot better. 

Firstly, they come with Final E-type tips, which usually retail for half the price of the IEMs themselves. Secondly, the design is also nice and fit is comfortable. 

In terms of sound, they have the usual mid-bass bump but nothing extreme, rather on the level of BL-03s I'd say. The sub-bass doesn't have the rumble but it's passable. The mid-range is rather well tuned with no apparent tonality issues. Timbre is a bit on the bright side compared to BLONs but not unnatural for the most part. The treble response is smooth, though I felt a hint of lower-treble splashiness, something I have to check across more tracks. 

By biggest gripe so far is the fixed cable (which also looks poor and tangles easily). Other than that - nothing is wrong here, really.


----------



## B9Scrambler

I keep seeing that the Tyr comes with Final Type E tips. Mine absolutely did not. Just some generic wide bores and some generic medium bores. Booooo!


----------



## eclein

I’m thinking T4 or A6 Mini next month for my 62nd birthday (sounds better then next small pile of cash next month is for...)
I keep hearing about A6 and its mini and may jump there, but the T4 is getting a lot of positive Feedback also....can’t swing both, is one clearly better between the mini and T4?

I want the Tri I3 but its just out of reach price wise, the Tri I4 is very enjoyable.

Any clear winner between A6 mini and T4? I know the configuration is way different but price is similar and doable for either one. Thoughts?


----------



## kmmbd

B9Scrambler said:


> I keep seeing that the Tyr comes with Final Type E tips. Mine absolutely did not. Just some generic wide bores and some generic medium bores. Booooo!



I think it's a new packaging they did late last year. Not sure if they changed anything else e.g. the tuning but the tip change is definitely welcome.


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> I think it's a new packaging they did late last year. Not sure if they changed anything else e.g. the tuning but the tip change is definitely welcome.



Interesting. I just got these in on Jan 8 so maybe they're old stock? Will confirm with Kinera. I've got Type-E tips on hand to test with so I can at least review them on a level playing field regardless.


----------



## eclein

Do the Tyr sound good?


----------



## kmmbd

Yes, I'd say that Tyr sounds good, at least for the one hour or so that I tried.


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> I’m thinking T4 or A6 Mini next month for my 62nd birthday (sounds better then next small pile of cash next month is for...)
> I keep hearing about A6 and its mini and may jump there, but the T4 is getting a lot of positive Feedback also....can’t swing both, is one clearly better between the mini and T4?
> 
> I want the Tri I3 but its just out of reach price wise, the Tri I4 is very enjoyable.
> ...



I dont have T4 so take with grain of salt but from what I've read and gathered,
A6 mini will be have more bass than T4, and Bass in A6 mini is DLC coated 10mm driver, similar coating with T4/Kanas Pro/KBear Diamond etc and their bass is very good, T4 will be bass light
A6 mini have 3 filters, blue is drilling your ears with 2-4khz frequencies, and black more smoother one, but still have emphasize in high mids, but overall mids sounded hollow and thin to me. With red filters, mids have decent weight, bass increased a bit (too much for my liking - bet my best preference quantity of bass is in between T4 and Tape/A6/NX7pro/ZSX, high mids tamed more, clarity are reduce by little bit but become more balance in male and female vocals. High mids on T4 are emphasized too, and from crin comment vs oxygen and blon last time i asked him, T4 a bit aggressive and energetic on high mids, i think the 6khz boost on them will be tiring too, I step back to get T4 because of this and too bass light for me just like Tin T2 (i know T4 have boosted sub bass but from the FR i still thinking i will craving a little more).
on highs are where the A6 mini have advantage with their piezo, they are very extended, smooth and details, maybe T4 can go detailed too, but not as smooth.
Soundstage report with comparison, T4 seems just ok, average, good enough while A6/mini is very wide with good depth and layering.
if you like bass light, and like high mids boosted you can go with T4, if you like more technical go for A6 mini.

to be honest, i can imagine i would like a filter between red and black, because black is too light and thin in mids while have much clarity and upper mids boost, and red have decent weight but can be a little bit too dark, a filter between them would be great for my taste.


----------



## FcConstruct

@eclein If you have the T3 already, I think you should look into getting the MoonDrop Starfield instead. The Starfield is fairly bassy and thinking thick sounding but I don't think it's a stretch to say it's the best $100 IEM right now. The T4 is too similar to the T3 to warrant getting it I think.


----------



## MrDelicious

Can anyone do a quick Starfield to SKC-CNT1 comparison?


----------



## DynamicEars

FcConstruct said:


> @eclein If you have the T3 already, I think you should look into getting the MoonDrop Starfield instead. The Starfield is fairly bassy and thinking thick sounding but I don't think it's a stretch to say it's the best $100 IEM right now. The T4 is too similar to the T3 to warrant getting it I think.


Starfield is good alternative too, and rated higher than T4. If you never listen to moondrop, the starfield is wish upon a star that came true at bargain price (you get kanas pro/kxxs sound quality for much cheaper and better packaging and accessories and beautiful shell).
The jet (T4) is chasing Starfield here, but apparently they need a rocket.


----------



## eclein

Starfield or Mini then for me. Thanks a lot folks, really, really helpful info!


----------



## eclein

NX7 Pro was a thought and the more I think about it its now leading in the clubhouse..lol.
Dynamic Ears you list it as your go to for “on the go”. That jogged my memory as an IEM I definitely wanted to try but all the new stuff jumped out at me. The NX7 Pro is an excellent pick also I think...... I love all the great choices.


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> NX7 Pro was a thought and the more I think about it its now leading in the clubhouse..lol.
> Dynamic Ears you list it as your go to for “on the go”. That jogged my memory as an IEM I definitely wanted to try but all the new stuff jumped out at me. The NX7 Pro is an excellent pick also I think...... I love all the great choices.



NX7 Pro bass is a quality one that best you can find on their price segment, tuning isnt perfect for me, vocals aren't recessed  but they are not as forwarded as my taste. treble is a warning to treble sensitive person. I remember I was a treble sensitive person but I don't know maybe over years I feel that i can enjoy trebles more than few years back, especially after heard great extension trebles on Andromeda and NX7 Pro, like something that you can't unsee after you see it, so like craving more details on trebles. NX7 Pro high details is very detailed (4BA + 1 piezo just to cover high part) yes they are intense, not for everybody, energetic with soft smooth tizzy but not harsh at all, extension of snare echoes sounded very dope. Actually i put sponge behind the silver filter to tame them. they are not shouty but again soft high pitch tizziness. tonality from bass to high mids are correct, natural and wide, but upper highs a bit artificial yet engaging, like they aren't correct but they are sounded unreal goodness.
They are on same level with A6 mini, and I lean towards NX7 Pro a little bit because of mids factor. Both bass have great quality, maybe the best you can heard on this level, Mids on A6 mini is too thin and dont have decent weight with black and blue filter while red filter give me decent weight and better tonality, you have to compromise with their clarity a bit and bigger bass on low end which become little bit over for me thats why i wish i could get a filter between black and red. Meanwhile on NX7 Pro, they are tonally correct (crin stated one of the best mid timbre on this price range on his site) they have decent weight, non shouty high mids.
Soundstage is wider on A6 Mini with great imaging too. NX7 Pro also have wide soundstage but not as wide as on A6 mini, imaging is very good also, they are quite technical. No perfect IEM on this price range but they are great, with their individual cons also. If i can mix, Spring 1 with NX7 Pro bass will be best IEM on this class.
Im getting my i3 delivered next week maybe, I have feeling that one is a killer contender (slightly more expensive but you get planar here) and the price has lower down lately.


----------



## dharmasteve

eclein said:


> Starfield or Mini then for me. Thanks a lot folks, really, really helpful info!



Although I don't have the Starfield I do have the mini. There are two sides to the Mini...The good and the bad. In the full A6 the extra balanced armatures probably ameliorate the problems. The A6 mini has good bass and fairly prominent piezo highs (which I like). There is an area of lower mids that is missing and makes some male vocals just a bit wrong (Tony Joe White is quite recessed and off). It's definitely good on some things but is not an organic natural sound. If you want an organic natural sound with good bass, good mids and good highs I would have a look at the Urbanfun ISSO14, which is a bit cheaper than the LZ A6 mini.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> If you want an organic natural sound with good bass, good mids and good highs I would have a look at the Urbanfun ISSO14, which is a bit cheaper than the LZ A6 mini.



I have not heard the mini but I fully agree with your description of the ISSO14. A true hidden gem.


----------



## redflag

Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!

I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
Budget is about $60/£50 but would pay more (or less!) for the right product. If it's good hifi quality for personal use that would be nice too. Again, I listen to jazz and some acoustic/vocal/folk/indie so I'm not looking for big bass.

I've found hiSenior B5+. Sound profile seems good and price is OK... but this review says it's isolation is only 'average'. Is that right?
I have some Rock Zircons, which I like the sound of (don't need quite so much bass, though) but the isolation is not enough. 

I do like a bargain, too!

Any thoughts?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> Although I don't have the Starfield I do have the mini. There are two sides to the Mini...The good and the bad. In the full A6 the extra balanced armatures probably ameliorate the problems. The A6 mini has good bass and fairly prominent piezo highs (which I like). There is an area of lower mids that is missing and makes some male vocals just a bit wrong (Tony Joe White is quite recessed and off). It's definitely good on some things but is not an organic natural sound. If you want an organic natural sound with good bass, good mids and good highs I would have a look at the Urbanfun ISSO14, which is a bit cheaper than the LZ A6 mini.


Completely agree with u on the mini. Definitely recessed lower mids. And the a6 completely fixes that (although the tin hifi P1 still have better balancing on male /female vocals) and improves on everything the mini does.


----------



## TheVortex

redflag said:


> Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> ...



I have the B5+ and it isolates very well as there is no venting. The Audiosense T180 pro may suit what you need as well as it's cheaper and isolates very well.

I have reviewed both on YouTube but phones suck for copying links. Search for them on YouTube and you will find them and my channel is Vortex Reviews.


----------



## Synthy

redflag said:


> Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> ...


depending on how soon you need an answer i have a pair of those currently shipping to me. i am pretty excited 'cause i like the technicalities of an all ba arrangement, and i'm not a huge fan of pushed trebles or bass, which according to freq response graphs and reviews the b5+ avoids. another reason they looked good to me is i want better isolation than what i currently have for my walk to work, and most reviews i've seen say they have quite isolation for a universal iem (-18 to - 20 db). and if you want to pay more you can even get them as custom fitted (significantly cheaper than most customs), which will really kick up the isolation.

hopefully they show up soon, they've been stuck halfway for a while according to tracking, i'll give my impressions then.


----------



## voja

I gave the 1more assistant app a second chance... however the same problem is happening. The time isn't being tracked correctly, I put my IEM's for burn-in through their app at 12:25 am, when I checked in the morning, I woke up to see that the app stopped the burn in. This leaves me with no other opinion other than that I have to babysit over my phone to push play and stop, which is actually quite annoying. I turn my phones screen off, i tracked the time points again, and obviously the time isn't being tracked correctly. From 00:25 to now (13:03) the app still shows there are 6 hours left for burn-in... that's insane, at least 8 hours of burn in have passed.... and the total time the first phase lasts is 12 hours.
Did anybody else have this issue with the app?

I could just download some white/pink noise etc. but from what I see the 1more app does the volume control and stuff like that for you... except it seems like the time isn't passing the same in the app. Who knows maybe the app was made in another universe where time is passing differently *shrug*


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jan 28, 2020)

voja said:


> I gave the 1more assistant app a second chance... however the same problem is happening. The time isn't being tracked correctly, I put my IEM's for burn-in through their app at 12:25 am, when I checked in the morning, I woke up to see that the app stopped the burn in. This leaves me with no other opinion other than that I have to babysit over my phone to push play and stop, which is actually quite annoying. I turn my phones screen off, i tracked the time points again, and obviously the time isn't being tracked correctly. From 00:25 to now (13:03) the app still shows there are 6 hours left for burn-in... that's insane, at least 8 hours of burn in have passed.... and the total time the first phase lasts is 12 hours.
> Did anybody else have this issue with the app?
> 
> I could just download some white/pink noise etc. but from what I see the 1more app does the volume control and stuff like that for you... except it seems like the time isn't passing the same in the app. Who knows maybe the app was made in another universe where time is passing differently *shrug*


The app makes several breaks from burn-in during each cycle. Don't remember exactly how many or how long they are, but I think the later you're in the process, the more frequent are the breaks.
So when it says "10 hours left", it's going to be more than that due to the breaks.


----------



## voja

SiggyFraud said:


> The app makes several breaks from burn-in during each cycle. Don't remember exactly how many or how long they are, but I think the later you're in the process, the more frequent are the breaks.
> So when it says "10 hours left", it's going to be more than that due to the breaks.


Got it. Well in that case the app is useless. At least IMO, if I need to be present besides my phone to know when the breaks are and press play after each break, there is no point. The app should be automatic, meaning the breaks are made and stopped automatically. If I was to put on some music overnight, I could just leave my phone or laptop.. with this app I cannot do that.


----------



## SiggyFraud

voja said:


> Got it. Well in that case the app is useless. At least IMO, if I need to be present besides my phone to know when the breaks are and press play after each break, there is no point. The app should be automatic, meaning the breaks are made and stopped automatically. If I was to put on some music overnight, I could just leave my phone or laptop.. with this app I cannot do that.


I'm pretty sure it's automatic, at least in my case. It actually tells you, when the burn-in will resume. No need to press anything.


----------



## voja

SiggyFraud said:


> I'm pretty sure it's automatic, at least in my case. It actually tells you, when the burn-in will resume. No need to press anything.


I didn't notice anything. However I did notice that when 10 minutes passed in real time, that only 3 minutes passed in the app. So that doesn't help at all.


----------



## DynamicEars

voja said:


> I didn't notice anything. However I did notice that when 10 minutes passed in real time, that only 3 minutes passed in the app. So that doesn't help at all.



Thats weird, they should be automatic burn in with some breaks every 2 hours and the app will continue to burn in again after the break. Something isnt right. Did you try with other phone?


----------



## loomisjohnson

redflag said:


> Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> ...


the etymotic er2 series have great isolation and not much bass


----------



## baskingshark (Jan 28, 2020)

redflag said:


> Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> ...



My go to IEM for stage monitoring is the Audiosense T800 (30+ dB isolation), but that's out of your price range as it is $298 USD. Some Etymotics are supposedly quite flat and have good isolation, though I haven't tried any and they may be out of your budget too. And they require quite deep insertion and look uncomfortable (maybe ask the rest who have tried it).


A few other options I have tried for stage monitoring in the past, and are sub $100 are:
1)* Hisenior B5+*: Around 80ish USD during sales. Unvented 5 Knowles BA. It has about 15 - 20 dB isolation if u can get a good fit. It is N shaped (midcentric), with rolled off subbass/higher treble. It is hence not "flat response" as you require, as the mids especially lower mids are boosted and coloured. This makes it excellent for vocals, especially male vocals, so if you are a singer you will have a field day. Timbre and technicalities are excellent. It takes well to EQ so if u need to EQ while doing stage monitoring it takes EQ like a champ. I occasionally get a bit of ear discomfort with this for longer usage due to the B5+'s concha protrusion (YMMV as we have different ear anatomies, but I can counter this by using a longer nozzle eartip so as to lift the shell and concha protrusion away from my ear). The other issue is that the B5+'s soundstage is not the widest, but the imaging and instrument positioning are spot on, so it still is a good stage monitoring IEM in my opinion.
It is a great set for vocals, classical, jazz and indie/acoustic stuff if u listen to these on the side, but due to the lack of bass, maybe not so versatile for other music genres.

2) *DUNU DM-480:* Around 70ish USD. Dual dynamic driver, unvented. About 25 dB isolation. U shaped, wide soundstage. The bass is linear, so there is no obvious bass bump, but the subbass extends very low. It is not that prominent on the midbass, but the subbass gives a nice visceral rumble that is felt rather than heard. There's a slight treble roll off, but it captures the entire frequency response not too badly as such. The mids are a bit recessed, but not overly. Techincals are excellent for a pure DD set up, but the mids/treble timbre is not the best for a DD setup, so trumpets/vocals may occasionally sound a bit artificial. Very comfortable.

3) *KZ ZS10 Pro:* Around 30ish USD. 4BA + 1DD. About 15 dB isolation. V shaped, so maybe not the best for stage monitoring, but if u can EQ the mids up, it is not too bad in technicalities. It has a midbass bump so it is a bit on the bassier side and timbre is not the best, it has the famous KZ "steely timbre". But half of my bandmates use it due to the cheap price and good technicals. Very comfortable.

4) *Jade Audio EA3*: Around 40ish USD. 1 DD + 1 BA. About 20 dB isolation. U shaped, wide soundstage. Technicals not bad, but it is a bright IEM, so if you are treble sensitive, not the best option. Vocal timbre is a bit dry and thin, but not too bad for instruments. Also a linear bass with good subbass extension. Very comfortable.

If you don't mind using headphones, you can consider the *Audiotechnica M40X*, it is truly quite flat in the FR and is closed back, so isolation is not too bad. Technicals are above average. It is boring for normal music listening due to the flat FR, and some may not like using cans on stage as it looks like Princess Leia from Starwars LOL.

All the best for your search!


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> My go to IEM for stage monitoring is the Audiosense T800 (30+ dB isolation), but that's out of your price range as it is $298 USD. Some Etymotics are supposedly quite flat and have good isolation, though I haven't tried any and they may be out of your budget too. And they require quite deep insertion and look uncomfortable (maybe ask the rest who have tried it).
> 
> 
> A few other options I have tried for stage monitoring in the past, and are sub $100 are:
> ...


Great recommendations! Although isnt the KZ ZSX and the CCA C12 better than the ZS10 Pro in like every way?


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Great recommendations! Although isnt the KZ ZSX and the CCA C12 better than the ZS10 Pro in like every way?



Yeah many reviewers and headfiers have said the KZ ZSX and CCA C12 are upgrades over the ZS10 pro, especially in the area of timbre and technicals, though I never bought them, so can't recommend to the OP something I've not tried for stage monitoring.

Maybe someone who has tried them can advise on the ZSX's and CCA C12's isolation properties? And fit/comfort? (it may be just me, but the ZSX looks a bit uncomfortable to wear for longer sessions due to the protruding fin?).


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Yeah many reviewers and headfiers have said the KZ ZSX and CCA C12 are upgrades over the ZS10 pro, especially in the area of timbre and technicals, though I never bought them, so can't recommend to the OP something I've not tried for stage monitoring.
> 
> Maybe someone who has tried them can advise on the ZSX's and CCA C12's isolation properties? And fit/comfort? (it may be just me, but the ZSX looks a bit uncomfortable to wear for longer sessions due to the protruding fin?).


Agree that it is hard to recommend something you havent tried, I havent tried them either but just hearing alot of praises from them. So OP should be looking at them instead of the ZS10Pro. At least if they want it and not the others. I would personally take the DM-480 if the sub-bass boost is ok.


----------



## Slater (Jan 28, 2020)

voja said:


> I gave the 1more assistant app a second chance... however the same problem is happening. The time isn't being tracked correctly, I put my IEM's for burn-in through their app at 12:25 am, when I checked in the morning, I woke up to see that the app stopped the burn in. This leaves me with no other opinion other than that I have to babysit over my phone to push play and stop, which is actually quite annoying. I turn my phones screen off, i tracked the time points again, and obviously the time isn't being tracked correctly. From 00:25 to now (13:03) the app still shows there are 6 hours left for burn-in... that's insane, at least 8 hours of burn in have passed.... and the total time the first phase lasts is 12 hours.
> Did anybody else have this issue with the app?
> 
> I could just download some white/pink noise etc. but from what I see the 1more app does the volume control and stuff like that for you... except it seems like the time isn't passing the same in the app. Who knows maybe the app was made in another universe where time is passing differently *shrug*



Got an old AM/FM radio? Or old iPod or even old unused iPad or Android tablet?

That’s really all you need. Just plug it in and forget about it. Even if the battery won’t hold a charge just keep the power plugged in.

Other than that, the 1More app is 100% totally automated. You shouldn’t be having all of the problems and stress with the 1More app. You just plug it in and forget about it. That’s the whole point of the 1More app.


----------



## voja

Slater said:


> Got an old AM/FM radio? Or old iPod or even old unused iPad or Android tablet?
> 
> That’s really all you need. Just plug it in and forget about it. Even if the battery won’t hold a charge just keep the power plugged in.
> 
> Other than that, the 1More app is 100% totally automated. You shouldn’t be having all of the problems and stress with the 1More app. You just plug it in and forget about it. That’s the whole point of the 1More app.


I already have a pretty decent amount of music and general use burn-in time, but I really want to give them the official noise burn in, and 1more seemed legit.. except I was having issues.
I will take your advice, install the 1more app on my old tablet and just like you said, forget about them.
Thanks for the advice Slat =)


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Yeah many reviewers and headfiers have said the KZ ZSX and CCA C12 are upgrades over the ZS10 pro, especially in the area of timbre and technicals, though I never bought them, so can't recommend to the OP something I've not tried for stage monitoring.
> 
> Maybe someone who has tried them can advise on the ZSX's and CCA C12's isolation properties? And fit/comfort? (it may be just me, but the ZSX looks a bit uncomfortable to wear for longer sessions due to the protruding fin?).



isolation a little bit better in ZSX, but comfort im not sure since I prefer ZS10 Pro because of that protrude on ZSX shell, not a big deal and actually giving secure fit to hold on your ear but can be hot or itchy or uncomfortable for long session


----------



## eclein

I think I’m done dealing with AE, I ordered a cable 12/4/19 and it’s apparently still in transit even though it last scanned 12/7/19. They refuse to refund my $11 and say wait........ I don’t really care about the $11 its just every order is a month wait to Pennsylvania or longer I’m staying with Amazon maybe Penon as they get stuff to me quickly.... I have had good luck with AE up until now but the stuff just takes too long anymore.
  This will surely limit availability of new stuff, maybe even save me cash....lol. 
Are there any other suppliers you folks use that are faster than AE?


----------



## nraymond

eclein said:


> Are there any other suppliers you folks use that are faster than AE?



I'm in the US, and in my experience sellers on eBay have gotten me goods faster generally speaking than AliExpress. Like you mentioned, ordering direct from Penon is faster. Amazon is a lot faster of course (and when I order from Amazon stores in other countries, there's a shipping fee but it's not too high, and Amazon's global shipping network is very fast, often getting things to me in a few days from other countries). It's been a few years since I've ordered from them, but GearBest was pretty fast for me when I used them, and sometimes they'd stock things in a US warehouse for even quicker shipping, but last I checked their selection was limited for what I was looking for. There are other online stores I've seen that promise fast shipping, but I have no first hand experience with them and won't comment on them.


----------



## FcConstruct

redflag said:


> Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> ...



I can only suggest the Etymotics ER2, either their SE or XR variants, for stage use. I have quite a bit of experience with live music and the stage environment and simply put, nothing beats Etymotic for isolation. I've tried a lot of different ChiFi IEMs on stage before and they all fall way short of the Etymotics (I used the ER4SE). 

The ER2 is perfect for this situation as it has a flat response and a dynamic driver that preserves the natural timbre of instruments. It's also a extremely well made with superb quality control. If I didn't already have the ER4, I wouldn't fuss with trying any other gear on stage. I'd go straight for the ER2.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jan 28, 2020)

voja said:


> I already have a pretty decent amount of music and general use burn-in time, but I really want to give them the official noise burn in, and 1more seemed legit.. except I was having issues.
> I will take your advice, install the 1more app on my old tablet and just like you said, forget about them.
> Thanks for the advice Slat =)



This is why I use the Jlab burn in. Just leave on repeat. It has sweeps/noise/static with silence recorded in the track.

It's available on their website.


----------



## SoundChoice

redflag said:


> Hi Guys. I promise I did a search first!
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> ...



You'll probably want an all-BA (balanced armature) set, as those don't have vents for a DD and isolate better. On the budget end, KZ has some very affordable offerings that are all BA. The ZS3, for example, is very good fitting to most people and is compared to earplugs that play music.  KZ is known for a V-shaped signature which does have more bass, but you can drop or pan that out in your mix. You can pay more for separations of vocals on higher end BA models if you need to hear harmonies, but the bargain KZs are a good place to start to get effective isolation and good sound.


----------



## eclein

assassin10000 said:


> This is why I use the Jlab burn in. Just leave on repeat. It has sweeps/noise/static with silence recorded in the track.
> 
> It's available on their website.



Whats the website address, I tried all kinds of entries but to no avail.
Can you send or post link...thanks bud!


----------



## assassin10000

eclein said:


> Whats the website address, I tried all kinds of entries but to no avail.
> Can you send or post link...thanks bud!



https://www.jlabaudio.com/pages/audio-burn-in-download


----------



## Veyska (Jan 29, 2020)

redflag said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a high isolation chifi IEM for use onstage. Standing next to percussionists on loud stages and wanting to preserve some remaining hearing.
> I'm a trumpet player/singer, so I don't need lots of bass or really _any_ sub bass. So I'm looking for a flat response.
> Budget is about $60/£50 but would pay more (or less!) for the right product. If it's good hifi quality for personal use that would be nice too. Again, I listen to jazz and some acoustic/vocal/folk/indie so I'm not looking for big bass.





TheVortex said:


> I have the B5+ and it isolates very well as there is no venting. The Audiosense T180 pro may suit what you need as well as it's cheaper and isolates very well.





SoundChoice said:


> You'll probably want an all-BA (balanced armature) set, as those don't have vents for a DD and isolate better. On the budget end, KZ has some very affordable offerings that are all BA. The ZS3, for example, is very good fitting to most people and is compared to earplugs that play music.  KZ is known for a V-shaped signature which does have more bass, but you can drop or pan that out in your mix. You can pay more for separations of vocals on higher end BA models if you need to hear harmonies, but the bargain KZs are a good place to start to get effective isolation and good sound.



Seconding both the T180 and KZ ZS3 (or ZS3E or ZS4, same shell) recommendations, though of the lot IMO the T180 is by far the better in sound and I just realized I still haven't unearthed my KZ ZS3E to compare to the T180 for isolation...  The ZS3/ZS3E are single DDs, the ZS4 is a DD/BA combo, FWIW.


----------



## Pizzawizard

I'm looking for recommendations on a sub $100 IEM. My requirements are a neutral profile and also a 2 pin connector (not MMCX). My main pair of headphones that I have been using for years is the Senheiser HD598 and would like a similarish sound profile. I very much dislike headphones with emphasized bass. I tried a pair of Tin T2s and I really liked the sound profile of them, but after returning 2 pairs due to shotty MMCX connections I am completely turned off to any headphone with MMCX. It just seems like a flawed design to me no matter how well it is made.

So basically I am looking for a similar sound to the Tin T2, but with a 2 pin connection. Right now I have my eyes on the Moondrop Starfield, which is the upper end of my price range but I'm willing to stretch a bit. The Moondrops look like they may be more bass heavy than I'm used to, but they are getting great reviews, and I love the look of them, so I am intrigued. I've looked into the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03 and I believe those look even more bass heavy than the Moondrop starfield, so I don't think I should consider them.

Any ideas?


----------



## DynamicEars

Pizzawizard said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a sub $100 IEM. My requirements are a neutral profile and also a 2 pin connector (not MMCX). My main pair of headphones that I have been using for years is the Senheiser HD598 and would like a similarish sound profile. I very much dislike headphones with emphasized bass. I tried a pair of Tin T2s and I really liked the sound profile of them, but after returning 2 pairs due to shotty MMCX connections I am completely turned off to any headphone with MMCX. It just seems like a flawed design to me no matter how well it is made.
> 
> So basically I am looking for a similar sound to the Tin T2, but with a 2 pin connection. Right now I have my eyes on the Moondrop Starfield, which is the upper end of my price range but I'm willing to stretch a bit. The Moondrops look like they may be more bass heavy than I'm used to, but they are getting great reviews, and I love the look of them, so I am intrigued. I've looked into the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03 and I believe those look even more bass heavy than the Moondrop starfield, so I don't think I should consider them.
> 
> Any ideas?



TRN BA5
Moondrop Starfield, big sub bass but not muddying mids
Etymotic ER2XR (MMCX but i think better QC)


----------



## eclein

I like neutral myself with enough low end that the kick drum is heard.(drummer myself) everything I have that sounds how I like has MMCX. I’m gonna check out the Starfields myself next check that comes in, too many folks here that I agree with most of the time recommend them. Somebody here that currently listens to them a bunch will have to tell you about the bass. They look very nice and I really don’t have any single dynamics with current tech or Moondrop IEMs. Good luck


----------



## Pizzawizard (Jan 29, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> TRN BA5
> Moondrop Starfield, big sub bass but not muddying mids
> Etymotic ER2XR (MMCX but i think better QC)



Thanks. I have actually looked into the Etymotics and they seem about what I'm looking for but I'm not sure about the deep insertion eartips. Maybe I will get the etymotics earplugs that are the same style to see if they are comfortable.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Is anyone a fan of KB Ear or TRI Audio around here?


----------



## yorosello (Jan 29, 2020)

Pizzawizard said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a sub $100 IEM. My requirements are a neutral profile and also a 2 pin connector (not MMCX). My main pair of headphones that I have been using for years is the Senheiser HD598 and would like a similarish sound profile. I very much dislike headphones with emphasized bass. I tried a pair of Tin T2s and I really liked the sound profile of them, but after returning 2 pairs due to shotty MMCX connections I am completely turned off to any headphone with MMCX. It just seems like a flawed design to me no matter how well it is made.
> 
> So basically I am looking for a similar sound to the Tin T2, but with a 2 pin connection. Right now I have my eyes on the Moondrop Starfield, which is the upper end of my price range but I'm willing to stretch a bit. The Moondrops look like they may be more bass-heavy than I'm used to, but they are getting great reviews, and I love the look of them, so I am intrigued. I've looked into the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03 and I believe those look even more bass-heavy than the Moondrop starfield, so I don't think I should consider them.
> 
> Any ideas?


Starfield does have a lot of bass, but not in the basshead level of bass. It's still in the pretty tight side. It's just that, compared to other IEMs by Moondrop, they are sure sound a tad warmer. 

I have compared it to my true bass-heavy iem such as the TFZ T2 & TFZ No. 3, Starfield's is far more tone down & no muddiness on the mids like them at all. The mid is still forwarded & treble is not fatiguing too.

As far for the v90 & Blon, you are right that they have much more bass than Starfield so I don't think it will suit you if you are looking for neutral sounding iem.


----------



## yorosello

The waiting game until I got my B2 is still very strong.


----------



## Pizzawizard

yorosello said:


> Starfield does have a lot of basses, but not in the basshead level. It's still in the pretty tight side, just that, compared to other IEMs by Moondrop, they sure sound a tad warmer. I have compared it to my true bass-heavy iem such as the TFZ T2 & TFZ No. 3, Starfield is far more tone down & you'll not find any muddiness on the mids. Mid is still forwarded & treble is not fatiguing too
> 
> For v90 & Blon, you are right that they have much more bass than Starfield so I don't think it will suit you if you are looking for neutral sounding iem.



Thanks for the input. This puts me even closer to pulling the trigger on the Starfields. I will probably end up ordering them in the next few days unless I come across something else.


----------



## darmanastartes

kmmbd said:


> On the other end, also received Kinera Tyr today and I must say that I am pleasantly surprised. I didn't have much hopes about this one (having heard a few unimpressive Kinera IEMs before) but this one is tuned a lot better.
> 
> Firstly, they come with Final E-type tips, which usually retail for half the price of the IEMs themselves. Secondly, the design is also nice and fit is comfortable.
> 
> ...



I also got the Tyr recently and measured them:


----------



## kmmbd

darmanastartes said:


> I also got the Tyr recently and measured them:


Looks nice and seems close to what I hear. No disturbing peaks around 6-8KHz, smooth lower to upper mid transition, no egregious bass hump. Good tuning I must say.


----------



## mobinh

I own the Blon 03 and love the sound signature. I don't own and have never heard the ****. Should I buy the SFR **** pro?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Pizzawizard said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a sub $100 IEM. My requirements are a neutral profile and also a 2 pin connector (not MMCX). My main pair of headphones that I have been using for years is the Senheiser HD598 and would like a similarish sound profile. I very much dislike headphones with emphasized bass. I tried a pair of Tin T2s and I really liked the sound profile of them, but after returning 2 pairs due to shotty MMCX connections I am completely turned off to any headphone with MMCX. It just seems like a flawed design to me no matter how well it is made.
> 
> So basically I am looking for a similar sound to the Tin T2, but with a 2 pin connection. Right now I have my eyes on the Moondrop Starfield, which is the upper end of my price range but I'm willing to stretch a bit. The Moondrops look like they may be more bass heavy than I'm used to, but they are getting great reviews, and I love the look of them, so I am intrigued. I've looked into the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03 and I believe those look even more bass heavy than the Moondrop starfield, so I don't think I should consider them.
> 
> Any ideas?



You can check BQEYZ KB100 it has neutralish signature and is in your budget+2pins. And if you can stretch your budget by $15-20 then you should check VSonic VS7 as well. Signature is similar to GR07 but has very good build quality with detachable cable.


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> You can check BQEYZ KB100 it has neutralish signature and is in your budget+2pins. And if you can stretch your budget by $15-20 then you should check VSonic VS7 as well. Signature is similar to GR07 but has very good build quality with detachable cable.



$15-$20 more?

KB100 is like $40-$50, and VS7 is $150-$200 depending on if you get the version with plastic or metal body.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jan 29, 2020)

Slater said:


> $15-$20 more?
> 
> KB100 is like $40-$50, and VS7 is $150-$200 depending on if you get the version with plastic or metal body.



What I meant is $15-20 over his budget of $100. Usually the resin version retails around US$120 (SGD 165) on Lend Me Ur Ears.


----------



## Slater

Dani157 said:


> What I meant is $15-20 over his budget of $100. Usually the resin version retails around US$120 (SGD 165) on Lend Me Ur Ears.



Ah gotcha


----------



## RicHSAD

mobinh said:


> I own the Blon 03 and love the sound signature. I don't own and have never heard the ****. Should I buy the SFR **** pro?



I love the **** Pro, but if you want a better BLON-03, I would highly recommend the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 instead. They're a hidden gem that more people need to get their hands on.


----------



## HerrXRDS

I'm surprised the Samsung AKG earbuds that come with the Galaxy phones don't get more traction around here. I own way too many flavor of the month under $100 IEMs and the Samsung earbuds are still my go to for many things.


----------



## Slater

HerrXRDS said:


> I'm surprised the Samsung AKG earbuds that come with the Galaxy phones don't get more traction around here. I own way too many flavor of the month under $100 IEMs and the Samsung earbuds are still my go to for many things.



They aren’t that popular because there are sooooooo many counterfeits out there. Short of getting one with a Samsung phone, pretty much all of the ones you see for sale by themselves are as fake as a $3 bill.


----------



## ChefNimmo

Pizzawizard said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a sub $100 IEM. My requirements are a neutral profile and also a 2 pin connector (not MMCX). My main pair of headphones that I have been using for years is the Senheiser HD598 and would like a similarish sound profile. I very much dislike headphones with emphasized bass. I tried a pair of Tin T2s and I really liked the sound profile of them, but after returning 2 pairs due to shotty MMCX connections I am completely turned off to any headphone with MMCX. It just seems like a flawed design to me no matter how well it is made.
> 
> So basically I am looking for a similar sound to the Tin T2, but with a 2 pin connection. Right now I have my eyes on the Moondrop Starfield, which is the upper end of my price range but I'm willing to stretch a bit. The Moondrops look like they may be more bass heavy than I'm used to, but they are getting great reviews, and I love the look of them, so I am intrigued. I've looked into the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03 and I believe those look even more bass heavy than the Moondrop starfield, so I don't think I should consider them.
> 
> Any ideas?



I have nothing else to compare them to but the Shozy 1.1 sound great for punchy drums but not too bloated bass, I’m loving them for hair metal, power metal and some speed metal.  Likes of DragonForce and Manowar sounds great.


----------



## kmmbd

HerrXRDS said:


> I'm surprised the Samsung AKG earbuds that come with the Galaxy phones don't get more traction around here. I own way too many flavor of the month under $100 IEMs and the Samsung earbuds are still my go to for many things.


I have tried them for a while and found them too thin sounding. The fit was also not the best for me, and I found the sub-bass to be non-existent (might be a fit issue, but I did get proper seal I'd say, it's just that they won't stay in my ears for long). I think there are other, more balanced sounding IEMs under $30 range or so. Moreover, there are numerous fakes of them around, so it's best to just get something else.

I do agree that they're a pretty good pair of earphones to be coming for free with your phone, definitely better than Airpods. The LG earphones that are supplied with G/V series phones are also quite good.


----------



## kmmbd

So, I reviewed the Jade Audio (Fiio) EA3. In short: not recommended, and not impressed. While the sub-bass response is good and the soundstage is great, rest of it just doesn't cut it anymore. Same old BA timbre issues, and add to that thin lower mids/shouty upper mids/grating treble - it's a pass for me. Full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/23222/


----------



## Synthy

HerrXRDS said:


> I'm surprised the Samsung AKG earbuds that come with the Galaxy phones don't get more traction around here. I own way too many flavor of the month under $100 IEMs and the Samsung earbuds are still my go to for many things.


i had a pair that came with my (current gen, flagship) samsung phone, and they really didn't impress me even compared to other cheap AKG iems i owned at the time (Y20U for example). also they did not last long at all, maybe not even a couple of months. yes they were better than earpods, but that is quite a low bar tbh.


----------



## Nimweth

mobinh said:


> I own the Blon 03 and love the sound signature. I don't own and have never heard the ****. Should I buy the SFR **** pro?


I have all three. BL-03 has excellent timbre, is V-shaped with a mid bass emphasis, it is fun and musical (if you can get a good fit!). **** is more neutral with a deep sub bass. Some find the treble tonality unnatural ( I have only occasionally noted this). **** Pro falls somewhere between the two. It retains the sub bass of the original, has a slightly recessed midrange, but the treble is cleaner and improved in timbre. The fit is excellent. I would choose it over the BLON, but do bear in mind you will need a powerful source to get the best out of them. They are also excellent for the price.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> I have all three. BL-03 has excellent timbre, is V-shaped with a mid bass emphasis, it is fun and musical (if you can get a good fit!). **** is more neutral with a deep sub bass. Some find the treble tonality unnatural ( I have only occasionally noted this). **** Pro falls somewhere between the two. It retains the sub bass of the original, has a slightly recessed midrange, but the treble is cleaner and improved in timbre. The fit is excellent. I would choose it over the BLON, but do bear in mind you will need a powerful source to get the best out of them. They are also excellent for the price.



additional note the **** pro have more energetic trebles so they sounded brighter and more intense on high notes.


----------



## Nimweth (Jan 30, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> additional note the **** pro have more energetic trebles so they sounded brighter and more intense on high notes.


Agreed. They are much brighter than the BLON which has a rolled off treble, but they consequently have more detail.


----------



## loomisjohnson

HerrXRDS said:


> I'm surprised the Samsung AKG earbuds that come with the Galaxy phones don't get more traction around here. I own way too many flavor of the month under $100 IEMs and the Samsung earbuds are still my go to for many things.


i have an authentic pair--they're actually pretty refined, but i rarely have the urge to listen to it--it seems to have been tuned for maximum inoffensiveness, i.e. not too much bass or high end extension. i felt the same way about the (quite expensive) b&o h3 iems they bundled with lg phones


----------



## Tweeters

Is anyone here able to compare the **** or **** Pro with the TRN V90?


----------



## DynamicEars

Tweeters said:


> Is anyone here able to compare the **** or **** Pro with the TRN V90?



I have all of them,

they are very much different from V90

V90 slamming with deep punchy bass, v shaped signature while **** and **** pro have north of neutral sub bass and mid bass but nothing at level of v90. Both **** and pro have mid bass bleed but their sub bass texture is quite good and deep.
mids on **** and **** pro more forward and thicker and have more weight than V90, v90 mids are recessed
highs on **** a bit rolled off, on **** pro is very boosted, like v90 but sometimes harsher than v90 and prone to sibilance.
timbre on **** is very off, weird tonality. **** pro have better tonality, passable for me. V90 have a bit crunchy tonality on highs but i consider them very good for hybrids with BAs.
**** and the pro sounded very airy, soundstage is wide, imaging is good but V90 have slightly edge on depth.
isolation on **** and pro is weak because of semi open back design but for me, its a unique advantage.
separation and details quite good with all of them but if i want to rank it will be **** Pro > v90 > **** but different is subtle.
fit and build quality is better on V90


----------



## Jotaro

My obscure Iems..


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> I have all of them,
> 
> they are very much different from V90
> 
> ...


That's more or less how I hear them. I do like the treble on the V90. IMO, There should be a few more IEMs with the 30019 BA.


----------



## eclein (Jan 30, 2020)

Dobrescu George said:


> Is anyone a fan of KB Ear or TRI Audio around here?
> 
> eclein writes -I have the TRI I4 and love it, very easy to listen too....
> 
> ...



I didn’t know how to split the quotes...there are two responses, one for each quote.... I’ll learn.


----------



## Nimweth

Dobrescu George said:


> Is anyone a fan of KB Ear or TRI Audio around here?



Yes! I have KBEAR F1 and KB06 and TRI i4. They're all good. KB06 probably the best low price IEM,  F1 a good single BA with balanced sound. TRI i4 is very nice with a well balanced sound and refined treble from its Knowles BA.


----------



## Dobrescu George

eclein said:


> I didn’t know how to split the quotes...there are two responses, one for each quote.... I’ll learn.



Don't worry! 

I'm quite happy you found happy in TRI I4  



Nimweth said:


> Yes! I have KBEAR F1 and KB06 and TRI i4. They're all good. KB06 probably the best low price IEM,  F1 a good single BA with balanced sound. TRI i4 is very nice with a well balanced sound and refined treble from its Knowles BA.



Also happy to hear that! 

I also thought that F1 is downright amazing, the only downside I see right now is that the naming scheme is basically non-existent and that it is really hard to tell whether you have the latest F1 or an older one


----------



## Tweeters

Nimweth said:


> Yes! I have KBEAR F1 and KB06 and TRI i4. They're all good. KB06 probably the best low price IEM,  F1 a good single BA with balanced sound. TRI i4 is very nice with a well balanced sound and refined treble from its Knowles BA.



Could you do a comp of the TRI i4 with the TRN V90?


----------



## Nimweth

Tweeters said:


> Could you do a comp of the TRI i4 with the TRN V90?


V90 is V shaped with solid sub bass, mildly recessed mids and clean sparkly treble. It is quite small, well made and very comfortable. Basic set of accessories.It has 2 pin cable which is quite nice, better than those from KZ.
TRI i4 is possibly the best constructed of my IEMs. Beautifully made from CNC casting, MMCX connection. It is more balanced than the V90. Bass is well extended and slightly warm in tonality. Mids are neutral and with good detail and have a spacious quality. Treble is more reserved than the V90, but has very good timbre and detail courtesy of the Knowles BA. Nice set of accessories as well, including a good cable.


----------



## eclein

WG T-ONE or Starfield?
They are my finalists (Today), unless I can swing Tri I3’s!


----------



## eclein

I’m a mess .....I loved my Etymotic (I forget the model# MC5?) under $100 first real iem way back years ago and I just wished it had more bass now maybe the new Etys make that so...ER2XR is doable price wise and I’ve enjoyed Etymotics before so maybe Its time to try them again.
Starfield, T-ones, or ER2XR ...told ya Im a mess and I’m pushing the boundaries of the “sub 100” thread ..lol. Anybody heard all three maybe?


----------



## DynamicEars

eclein said:


> WG T-ONE or Starfield?
> They are my finalists (Today), unless I can swing Tri I3’s!



do you like sub bass mid bass boost? starfield have big sub bass boost, while ER2XR is just north uplift. Starfield definitely have great reviews, I would take them if I don't have Kanas Pro. Or maybe save a little bit for the i3?


----------



## genck

loomisjohnson said:


> i have an authentic pair--they're actually pretty refined, but i rarely have the urge to listen to it--it seems to have been tuned for maximum inoffensiveness, i.e. not too much bass or high end extension. i felt the same way about the (quite expensive) b&o h3 iems they bundled with lg phones


I have real ones that came with my note 8 that still work and I use sometimes. I removed the filters on mine and use sony hybrid tips, I also wear them over-ear because they don't fit my ear unless i swap L-R and wear them upside down, no matter the tip. They sound very good.


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Hi guys. Any good recs for $10'ish cables for the Blon BLO3? Thinking something not too thick as it's for my niece and she is tiny. Silver or white would be cool I think. From Aliexpress would be best. Also what is the ear tip of choice for the Blon? They are shallow insert so many double flanged? Thank you.


----------



## mochill

eclein said:


> I’m a mess .....I loved my Etymotic (I forget the model# MC5?) under $100 first real iem way back years ago and I just wished it had more bass now maybe the new Etys make that so...ER2XR is doable price wise and I’ve enjoyed Etymotics before so maybe Its time to try them again.
> Starfield, T-ones, or ER2XR ...told ya Im a mess and I’m pushing the boundaries of the “sub 100” thread ..lol. Anybody heard all three maybe?


Have ER2XR and Starfield , love both


----------



## Slater

waveriderhawaii said:


> Hi guys. Any good recs for $10'ish cables for the Blon BLO3? Thinking something not too thick as it's for my niece and she is tiny. Silver or white would be cool I think. From Aliexpress would be best. Also what is the ear tip of choice for the Blon? They are shallow insert so many double flanged? Thank you.



There are these upgrade cables, made specifically for the Blons. A number of people have them and love them.


  

They fit perfectly and require no mods. You can find them for sale from the same listings as the Blons themselves.


----------



## Synthy

can someone give me a comparison between the Tin T2 and TRN BA5 on one side and the BQEYZ KB100 on the other? i have the T2 and BA5 and i'm looking at the KB100.


----------



## Nimweth

I'm having trouble reading the new posts here. There are more listed than are visible!


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 3, 2020)

Synthy said:


> can someone give me a comparison between the Tin T2 and TRN BA5 on one side and the BQEYZ KB100 on the other? i have the T2 and BA5 and i'm looking at the KB100.



Tin T2 as you know has a fairly flat but musical response. KB100 has a lot more bass without losing mids or even highs. I find rhythmically the T2 to be more natural. I don't use either much nowadays but when I do I tend to reach out to the T2s more instinctively. The KB100 though has a succulent bass. Meaty compared to the Tin T2. The KB100 is exceptional value for money and for most, who need bass, would be a good choice. IMHO


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 3, 2020)

I appreciate the hard work on the site appearance. I'm not sure I'm getting email notifications of the threads I am subscribed to, which is a bit disconcerting. Anything new takes time to get used to. If you don't know 1 + 1 = 2 then that's even hard. We will get used to it, but to me the most important thing is to get emails of new posts in Outlook, and to be able to view the whole post in Outlook. At the moment it's not working. I guess, admin, you must know that. It looks really good but needs a little work on functionality. We're getting there though. All's well that ends well.


----------



## SoundChoice

dharmasteve said:


> I appreciate the hard work on the site appearance. I'm not sure I'm getting email notifications of the threads I am subscribed to, which is a bit disconcerting. Anything new takes time to get used to. If you don't know 1 + 1 = 2 then that's even hard. We will get used to it, but to me the most important thing is to get emails of new posts in Outlook, and to be able to view the whole post in Outlook. At the moment it's not working. I guess, admin, you must know that. It looks really good but needs a little work on functionality. We're getting there though. All's well that ends well.



I have instinctively scrolled my mouse to the screen's right side to like a post and instead hit "Reply" about 19 times until my muscle memory learned it's now on the left.


----------



## yorosello

it's buggy too because after you reply you can't scroll to the top like it used to do


----------



## voja (Feb 4, 2020)

Overall the site is a little bit of a mess. I wrote a feedback message under "contact us". I already said this in the message but thought I'd share my opinion here. I also want to say that I am not receiving email notifications

The older version was basic, minimalistic and clean. The new version adds unnecessary color and features. What do I mean by this? The box which holds "report,quote,reply" has a gradient from grey to blue, which truly doesn't look good. A solid color adds a cleaner look. I also think that it was unecessary to ad a whole box/tab for share and like, this adds an imbalance, before everything was under one tab/box.. and it was easier and more convenient. I think that it's better to return the like feature under one single tab/box (along report, quote, reply) and to remove the tab holding the share button. The share button could be moved either to the left of the report button, or to the top (where it says the time and number# of the post)
The like icon is also unnecessary, but I see that the site is heading to a modern look.
The blue highlight box which marked the message you was replying to was much cleaner and easier to differentiatio from the reply than the new, barely different shade of gray.

The text editor is also a mess, I won't go into details but the previous one was better. I don't remember if there was a save icon before, but I like that. If there are new features in the text editor, it's a good thing. But they need to correct some things about how it functions, especially text size

Like we already said, the site is heading in the right direction but it needs more work. And this is nothing scary, it's completely normal.. you can't get it perfect from the first run.
No I'm not trying to be a smartass. I'm genuinely giving my feedback with positive intention to imporve the experience on the site. I hope my feedback isn't taken as an insult, that is not my intention.


----------



## mbwilson111

There has always been a feedback and bug reports section.

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/feedback-bug-reports.5620/


----------



## waveriderhawaii

Slater said:


> There are these upgrade cables, made specifically for the Blons. A number of people have them and love them.
> 
> 
> 
> They fit perfectly and require no mods. You can find them for sale from the same listings as the Blons themselves.




Thank bro. Appreciate it.


----------



## kmmbd

So, here is my full review of the Kinera Tyr: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-tyr.24143/review/23254/

Frankly, the budget IEMs nowadays are quite good, and a number of them don't sound "that bad" per se. Thus, we gotta nitpick. 

Kinera Tyr has a pretty good tuning for the most part. The bass is good, and though it doesn't extend too deep, the mid-bass is rather well-tuned. The lower-mids are a bit recessed around 500-700Hz range, but then it starts to rise up until ~2.5KHz. This particular rise can be an issue for many as I found them getting close to shoutiness on certain tracks, especially anime OST. The treble is well done as well, though here there is a peak around 7KHz that can be bothersome on certain suspect tracks. Soundstage depth and imaging were excellent on these IEMs and I can see them being a great pair if you mostly watch movies or play games with earphones. 

My biggest gripe is the cable: it's flimsy, gets tangled easily, and non-removable of course. Then comes the upper-mid peak that can be fatiguing on certain tracks. These two issues aside - I've really got nothing much to criticize about them. A good option in the sub $30 range for sure. And they come with the Final E-type tips, as I keep repeating.


----------



## subwoof3r (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello everybody,
My review about the *NiceHCK NX7 Pro* is finally up!
Hope you'll like it 
Cheers'


----------



## dhwitz

Just got some BLON BL-03. Compared to the T2s, I love the bass these provide. If you’re looking for relatively cheap beaters that provide a fun and engaging sound, look no further!


----------



## genck

dhwitz said:


> Just got some BLON BL-03. Compared to the T2s, I love the bass these provide. If you’re looking for relatively cheap beaters that provide a fun and engaging sound, look no further!


Tin T2 or TFZ T2?


----------



## dhwitz

genck said:


> Tin T2 or TFZ T2?


Tin T2


----------



## genck

dhwitz said:


> Tin T2


The Tin T2 is great for female vocals, and soft melodic music.


----------



## NeonHD

How to pick up women 101


----------



## mbwilson111

NeonHD said:


> How to pick up women 101



HAHA... just make sure some of those iems are purple!


----------



## nishan99

Did they left the ban on shipping in China?


----------



## Viajero

I gotta say, the LZ A6 Mini with black filters, foam in nozzles, and Final Audio Type-E tips is simply sublime, for my tastes. It's still my favorite IEM at around $100 or under. It's probably my favorite IEM overall when considering fit, tuning, technical performance, price and visual appeal (yes, I love the black stealth look with silver accents).


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 11, 2020)

In view of the coronavirus outbreak, I think I'll hold off on Aliexpress purchases for the next month or so due to anticipated delays. Any of you guys tried ordering stuff there recently? Any delays??

It's also good in a way, that we can use the next few weeks to consolidate and enjoy the gear we already have instead of going down the rat race of buying monthly (if not weekly) sidegrades/marginal upgrades.

Anyway I'm enjoying my current top 5 sub $100 sets the past few weeks, in order of preference:
1) KBEAR Diamond
2) NiceHCK M6 (with BGVP filters)
3) DUNU DM-480
4) Toneking Ninetails
5) Semkarch SKC CNT1

What's your vote for your top favourite budget CHIFI?


----------



## yorosello (Feb 11, 2020)

Since I haven't listen to a lot of IEM yet or own more than 10 pair of IEM, I'll just give my current top favorite to the least liked Chifi iem that I have:

1) Moondrop Blessing 2 (Still otw but I have listened to them & they are great)
2) Moondrop Starfield
3) TFZ No. 3
4) TFZ T2
5) Jade Audio EA3


----------



## nishan99

Linsoul said there is a ban on shipping things outside until 10th of February, it's 11th already and they did not ship anything. I wonder if the ban is still active or they are just lazy


----------



## Infoseeker

It wasn't a ban, just nobody was allowed to go to work. Enforced holiday. The mailing services were deemed not a global risk. 

But there was nobody there to man the work.


----------



## barbaresh

nishan99 said:


> Linsoul said there is a ban on shipping things outside until 10th of February, it's 11th already and they did not ship anything. I wonder if the ban is still active or they are just lazy


Got a notification that my order is shipped from Linsoul. The tracking number is showing my Shozy 1.1is in a transit. So, I think the gate is open.


----------



## chinmie

just let that country heal..i can't imagine having to experience that kind of situation in my city/country. i hope things would turn to the good in the nearest time


----------



## Pacha

ER2XR seems great from what I've read but I'm looking for any other IEMs that would be "better" around that price tag, especially regarding soundstage which is said to be totally 2D for the Etys ER2.

Any recommendation?


----------



## CoiL

Pacha said:


> ER2XR seems great from what I've read but I'm looking for any other IEMs that would be "better" around that price tag, especially regarding soundstage which is said to be totally 2D for the Etys ER2.
> 
> Any recommendation?


Moodrop Starfield


----------



## Nimweth

My Faaeal Hibiscus MMCX cable arrived today from AE. I fitted it to my Tin T4 and changed the tips to Spinfits (red bore). Wonderful sound! This cable is excellent, I have a 2 pin version I am using on my TRN BA5, sounds great on that as well.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> In view of the coronavirus outbreak, I think I'll hold off on Aliexpress purchases for the next month or so due to anticipated delays. Any of you guys tried ordering stuff there recently? Any delays??
> 
> It's also good in a way, that we can use the next few weeks to consolidate and enjoy the gear we already have instead of going down the rat race of buying monthly (if not weekly) sidegrades/marginal upgrades.
> 
> ...



Digging them in real budget realm atm -

Bqeyz KB100
TinHifi T2
Tennmak Trio
**** Pro
Blon BL03

I'm actually confused between Dunu DM480 and Diamond so this is a good time (or not) to make a decision.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Is anyone a fan of the NiceHCK NX7 PRO? 

I have found them to have a very clean sound, good construction and a really nice cable! 

Even made a video unboxing and review about them


----------



## zachmal

Dobrescu George said:


> Is anyone a fan of the NiceHCK NX7 PRO?
> 
> I have found them to have a very clean sound, good construction and a really nice cable!
> 
> Even made a video unboxing and review about them




Not having the NX7 Pro but the "normal" NX7 with the faaeal Hibiscus litz cable + micropore mod (but prob too thick micropore alternative)

very pleasant sound, highly detailed and nicely punching bass, timbre also feels natural


----------



## eldss

nishan99 said:


> Linsoul said there is a ban on shipping things outside until 10th of February, it's 11th already and they did not ship anything. I wonder if the ban is still active or they are just lazy


I’ve been told government moved date until the 17th


----------



## nraymond

eldss said:


> I’ve been told government moved date until the 17th



China (which, as a reminder, has 20% of the world's population) has a pretty serious situation on their hands:

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51449675

I have a few things on the way that I ordered before I had heard about the outbreak, however long it takes, I can wait, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## nishan99

eldss said:


> I’ve been told government moved date until the 17th



Linsoul replied to me saying the work is now going but it's cluttered for this week because of the huge delays. I hope they are not lying as usual :/ .


----------



## DynamicEars

Dobrescu George said:


> Is anyone a fan of the NiceHCK NX7 PRO?
> 
> I have found them to have a very clean sound, good construction and a really nice cable!
> 
> Even made a video unboxing and review about them




I am.. Very nice almost perfect bass (texture, decay, dynamic, depth, punch, tuning, tightness) regarding the price. 
Even crin also praise their bass performance.

Very decent set around $100 with nice treble extension that trying to mimick high end Andromeda. But can be tiring for treble sensitive people.

Cable is a big steal. They worth half the price of total package.

Nice review btw!


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> Digging them in real budget realm atm -
> 
> Bqeyz KB100
> TinHifi T2
> ...



DUNU DM-480 and Diamond are very different, though they are both dynamic driver setups. Between the two, DM-480 has better isolation and soundstage. 
The DM-480 is a dual DD, and it actually sounds more like a multi BA setup in terms of resolution/technicalities than a traditional DD set. Meaning its technicalities/resolution are pretty close to some sub $50 multi BA sets, and trumps all my other DD sets in this area. Though unfortunately it also inherits the timbre/tonality of the traditional multi BA sets, so it's timbre and note weight is not as good as other DD sets.

The Diamond's technicalities are pretty good for a DD setup, but it excels at timbre/tonality, and has a similar sound signature to the BLON BL-03, though with improvements in technicalities, isolation, fit, timbre, tonality. Except it loses to the BL-03 in soundstage width, though the Diamond's soundstage width and height are deeper.

Both the Diamond and DM-480 have good subbass extension and quantity, though the DM-480's bass is linear, with no midbass bump typical of the BLON BL-03 and Diamond. Both Diamond and DM-480 have quite accurate and speedy textured bass, but the Diamond's note weight is thicker.

Both are U shaped, but if u are going for technicalities and details, or complex music, go for the DM-480. If timbre and accurate reproduction of acoustic instruments/vocals are more important, than go for the Diamond.


----------



## NeonHD

baskingshark said:


> In view of the coronavirus outbreak, I think I'll hold off on Aliexpress purchases for the next month or so due to anticipated delays. Any of you guys tried ordering stuff there recently? Any delays??
> 
> It's also good in a way, that we can use the next few weeks to consolidate and enjoy the gear we already have instead of going down the rat race of buying monthly (if not weekly) sidegrades/marginal upgrades.
> 
> ...



For me it's:


Shuoer Tape
KZ ED9 (bronze filter modded)
NiceMCK M6 (BGVP custom filter modded)
Kanas Pro
Nine Tail (ED9 bronze filter modded)


----------



## baskingshark

NeonHD said:


> For me it's:
> 
> 
> Shuoer Tape
> ...



Nice, I also like the NiceHCK M6 with the BGVP filters. The stock filters made the midbass too boomy and woolly, but with the BGVP filters, it is quite balanced, thick note weight but good timbre/details still.

I have always wanted to try the Shuoer Tape, but a lot of feedback here about the QC issues on it. You experience any problems in QC so far?


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Nice, I also like the NiceHCK M6 with the BGVP filters. The stock filters made the midbass too boomy and woolly, but with the BGVP filters, it is quite balanced, thick note weight but good timbre/details still.
> 
> I have always wanted to try the Shuoer Tape, but a lot of feedback here about the QC issues on it. You experience any problems in QC so far?



warning from 10db+ peak on 3.5khz, thats my deal breaker


----------



## NeonHD

baskingshark said:


> Nice, I also like the NiceHCK M6 with the BGVP filters. The stock filters made the midbass too boomy and woolly, but with the BGVP filters, it is quite balanced, thick note weight but good timbre/details still.
> 
> I have always wanted to try the Shuoer Tape, but a lot of feedback here about the QC issues on it. You experience any problems in QC so far?



Nope haven't had any real issues with them, however there is one minor kink about them that concerns me. Sometimes when I leave them in my ears for a prolonged period of time (4+ hours), one earpiece often decreases in volume and feels like as if there is pressure being built up within the housing (i.e. poor air circulation). Fortunately the sound returns back to normal after I let them sit for a while.

The only other IEM I've had this same thing occur was the Revonext QT2, which eventually led to a permanent loss of nearly half of its volume. So I'm definitely a bit worried that repeated occurrences of this with the Tape would also result in the same fate as the QT2.



DynamicEars said:


> warning from 10db+ peak on 3.5khz, thats my deal breaker



Honestly, somehow my ears aren't really bothered by that peak. I rarely notice it with all the things I listen to (music, YT videos, podcasts). I find that vocals on my Kanas Pro seem way more harsher than on the Tape, like in a metallic sort of way.


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 13, 2020)

NeonHD said:


> Nope haven't had any real issues with them, however there is one minor kink about them that concerns me. Sometimes when I leave them in my ears for a prolonged period of time (4+ hours), one earpiece often decreases in volume and feels like as if there is pressure being built up within the housing (i.e. poor air circulation). Fortunately the sound returns back to normal after I let them sit for a while.
> 
> The only other IEM I've had this same thing occur was the Revonext QT2, which eventually led to a permanent loss of nearly half of its volume. So I'm definitely a bit worried that repeated occurrences of this with the Tape would also result in the same fate as the QT2.



That possibly may be due to moisture building up in the nozzle/filter of the IEM? I saw @HungryPanda post something similar about his IEMs that day I think. Maybe we can ask the expertise of the panda here.
U use your Tapes indoors or outdoors? So far, I've only heard of the MMCX issue with the Tapes, but this sound cutting out thing is new.


----------



## NeonHD

baskingshark said:


> That possibly may be due to moisture building up in the nozzle/filter of the IEM? I saw @HungryPanda post something similar about his IEMs that day I think. Maybe we can ask the expertise of the panda here.
> U use your Tapes indoors or outdoors? So far, I've only heard of the MMCX issue with the Tapes, but this sound cutting out thing is new.



You know what, I think that might be it. I remember swapping the mesh filters from L to R and vice versa and the "blocked sound" was reversed to the other ear.


----------



## NeonHD

Though not always, every now and then I'd pull out my **** **** and give it a good listen. This is one of those times. 

And wow, these IEMs never cease to amaze me.

The **** is honestly one of the most unique sounding IEMs I've ever heard. Instantly switching from the Tape to the **** was a massive shift in sound. The Tape bore your typical mild V-shape sound with a typical emphasis at 3khz. The **** is something entirely different tonality wise. I think there is a dip at 3khz on the ****, which makes listening sessions a bit more relaxed and comfortable. 

Soundstage from the Tape to the **** was like going from a concert hall into a drum room. However the ****'s soundstage is deeper, placing sounds right behind your head rather than adjacent. The super great imaging makes for an immersive experience within the intimate soundstage. 

My first impressions of them were actually not that great. But the more I listened to them, the more I realized just how special the sound was. It's honestly a refreshing departure from your run-of-the-mill sound signature.

Though despite my fondness for the ****, I'm going to put these away for another few weeks or even months, and whenever I feel fatigued from my other IEMs I'll just pull them out again for yet another refreshing experience. 

The **** is like bleach but for my ears


----------



## Nimweth

NeonHD said:


> Though not always, every now and then I'd pull out my **** **** and give it a good listen. This is one of those times.
> 
> And wow, these IEMs never cease to amaze me.
> 
> ...


**** Pro is great too, but slightly more V shaped.


----------



## jaaibananzu

Are the Westone W4R iem still good?
Read the W40 are basically the same.


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 13, 2020)

NeonHD said:


> You know what, I think that might be it. I remember swapping the mesh filters from L to R and vice versa and the "blocked sound" was reversed to the other ear.



I think the TRN BA5 and possibly the A6 mini had some reports here about this moisture build up thing causing intermittent sound loss. But once u stop using it and it dries out, the sound returns magically.

If that's truly the case with your Tapes, maybe just try using it in an air conditioned or low humidity/cool environment and see if this fixes the issue?



jaaibananzu said:


> Are the Westone W4R iem still good?
> Read the W40 are basically the same.



Maybe try asking in the dedicated westone thread? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-westone-w-series.683099/page-88#post-15465488
These westones won't belong in a sub $100 thread. Even in the thread above, the latest post by a headfier says chifi are better than his W40, so make of it what you will.

TBH i was a westone fanboy since 15 yeas ago, I owned 3 pairs of westones and i gotta say some $50 chifi multi BA/hybrids can nowadays can hit almost the same sound quality but cost 10 times less. I don't have the W4R or W40, but i have the westone W30 and westone 3 and they are way overpriced IMHO. And they were made in china too and gave me QC problems within two years of use, so I've stopped buying westones since the past 3 years.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> Glad to see you back with an awesome bobble head effect on your avatar, waveriderhawaii!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Feb 13, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> DUNU DM-480 and Diamond are very different, though they are both dynamic driver setups. Between the two, DM-480 has better isolation and soundstage.
> The DM-480 is a dual DD, and it actually sounds more like a multi BA setup in terms of resolution/technicalities than a traditional DD set. Meaning its technicalities/resolution are pretty close to some sub $50 multi BA sets, and trumps all my other DD sets in this area. Though unfortunately it also inherits the timbre/tonality of the traditional multi BA sets, so it's timbre and note weight is not as good as other DD sets.
> 
> The Diamond's technicalities are pretty good for a DD setup, but it excels at timbre/tonality, and has a similar sound signature to the BLON BL-03, though with improvements in technicalities, isolation, fit, timbre, tonality. Except it loses to the BL-03 in soundstage width, though the Diamond's soundstage width and height are deeper.
> ...


Thanks for your detailed impressions. I will go for DM480 and skip Diamond which is very much in BLO3's ilk as I feel paying anything more than Blons is not worth it for my shallow pockets. Thanks once again.


----------



## NeonHD

Nimweth said:


> **** Pro is great too, but slightly more V shaped.



Haven't heard those, but I like the neutral signature of the ****. It's a refreshing experience after listening to V-shaped IEMs.


----------



## harry501501

nishan99 said:


> Linsoul replied to me saying the work is now going but it's cluttered for this week because of the huge delays. I hope they are not lying as usual :/ .



Wouldn't think they'd be lying about delays with what's going on.


----------



## DynamicEars

NeonHD said:


> Haven't heard those, but I like the neutral signature of the ****. It's a refreshing experience after listening to V-shaped IEMs.



if you like detailed highs, **** pro offer similar signature but with more boosted trebles. And a little bit improvement on soundstage, separation and details. They have additional 1 BA compared to old ****.
for me the best part is much better timbre than odd old ****. Too bad mi-upper bass bleed still there a bit muddying midrange. But for the price they are really a bargain


----------



## Synthy

baskingshark said:


> I think the TRN BA5 and possibly the A6 mini had some reports here about this moisture build up thing causing intermittent sound loss. But once u stop using it and it dries out, the sound returns magically.
> 
> If that's truly the case with your Tapes, maybe just try using it in an air conditioned or low humidity/cool environment and see if this fixes the issue?


yeah this sounds like a good explanation for the intermittent issues that I was having with my TRN BA5. this is good advice which I can use to try to get good mileage out of them, but looks like i can't use them as my real daily driver.


----------



## -sandro- (Feb 14, 2020)

-sandro- said:


> I just received the Tennmak Pro and realized that MMCX cable from the Moxpad X3 don't fit at all. How many types of mmcx connection exist?



I just got the cable to use the Tennmak Pro. Honestly I don't understand what people find so good about these IEMs. They're dark, muffled and with a lack layering. In general they don't sound that good in quality.

To this day I still haven't found anything that sounds as good or better than the Sony M1HC. Probably is just a personal taste.


----------



## Slater

-sandro- said:


> I just got the cable to use the Tennmak Pro. Honestly I don't understand what people find so good about these IEMs. They're dark, muffled and with a lack layering. In general they don't sound that good in quality.



I tried the Pro a while back as well, and felt like you did about it - dark, quite muffled, very cheap sounding.

I just assumed I just got a bad pair, because I know a lot of people really like them and have good things to say about them. I ended up just giving them to one of my kid's school friends.


----------



## NeonHD (Feb 14, 2020)

Slater said:


> I tried the Pro a while back as well, and felt like you did about it - dark, quite muffled, very cheap sounding.
> 
> I just assumed I just got a bad pair, because I know a lot of people really like them and have good things to say about them. I ended up just giving them to one of my kid's school friends.



No it's not just you, that description exactly matches up with what I hear as well. Dark, blurry and muffled.

Granted there were two versions though. The one that Audiobudget reviewed and praised was the 2016 one. We pretty much all have the 2017 one.

I received my pair back in December and from reading those Amazon reviews I thought it was gonna be a dry, clear, analytical IEM. Turns out it was the exact opposite. It is moist, muffled, and incoherent sounding.


----------



## HungryPanda

For only £20 on amazon.co.uk  Cambridge Audio SE1 wonderful little iems with 8mm beryllium drivers. Not for bass heads, clear with no sibilance.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cambridge-Audio-SE1-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B07LCM4XK9/


----------



## DBaldock9

-sandro- said:


> I just got the cable to use the Tennmak Pro. Honestly I don't understand what people find so good about these IEMs. They're dark, muffled and with a lack layering. In general they don't sound that good in quality.
> 
> To this day I still haven't found anything that sounds as good or better than the Sony M1HC. Probably is just a personal taste.





Slater said:


> I tried the Pro a while back as well, and felt like you did about it - dark, quite muffled, very cheap sounding.
> 
> I just assumed I just got a bad pair, because I know a lot of people really like them and have good things to say about them. I ended up just giving them to one of my kid's school friends.





NeonHD said:


> No it's not just you, that description exactly matches up with what I hear as well. Dark, blurry and muffled.
> 
> Granted there were two versions though. The one that Audiobudget reviewed and praised was the 2016 one. We pretty much all have the 2017 one.
> 
> I received my pair back in December and from reading those Amazon reviews I thought it was gonna be a dry, clear, analytical IEM. Turns out it was the exact opposite. It is moist, muffled, and incoherent sounding.



The Tennmak Pro was one of the first earphones I bought, in the Summer of 2016, after reading recommendations here on Head-Fi. 
. 
Mine are definitely darker sounding than other earphones I've purchased - they do have a pronounced Mid-Bass hump, a somewhat recessed Midrange, but the Treble is OK (not as detailed as newer, more expensive models).


----------



## Huxley

I have and love my zs6 iems, but I'm always on the lookout for something better.

So what would you call an upgrade?


----------



## HungryPanda

Huxley said:


> I have and love my zs6 iems, but I'm always on the lookout for something better.
> 
> So what would you call an upgrade?


If you like KZ, ZSX or ZS10 Pro, if you fancy a change TRN V90 or BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## baskingshark

Huxley said:


> I have and love my zs6 iems, but I'm always on the lookout for something better.
> 
> So what would you call an upgrade?



There's many CHIFI upgrades now compared to 3 years back when the ZS6 was first released. I quite liked the ZS6 except for the harsh treble, it was fatiguing and bothered me for longer listening sessions. 

I think back then, a few CHIFI were guilty of boosting the upper mids and treble to get a "fake" sense of perceived details, but nowadays CHIFI tuning has markedly improved where they don't need to resort to such tactics. If u like a hybrid/multi BA kind, u can consider some sub $50 champions like the TRN V90, KZ ZSX, CCA C12 or TRN BA5. Dynamic driver type IEMs are another rabbithole.


----------



## snip3r77

anyone can help update as I didn't purchase any chifi a quarter back?
my most recent purchase are blon03 and trn v90?

any cool stuff that I should take a looky? Thanks


----------



## DynamicEars

snip3r77 said:


> anyone can help update as I didn't purchase any chifi a quarter back?
> my most recent purchase are blon03 and trn v90?
> 
> any cool stuff that I should take a looky? Thanks



budget? and signature youre looking now? but expect slow delivery since they have problem with current outbreak situation


----------



## Nimweth

HungryPanda said:


> For only £20 on amazon.co.uk  Cambridge Audio SE1 wonderful little iems with 8mm beryllium drivers. Not for bass heads, clear with no sibilance.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cambridge-Audio-SE1-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B07LCM4XK9/


Thanks for that, I have just ordered some! The cable on them reminds me of the one on my Urban Fun Beryllium hybrids. Maybe there is a link there......


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Thanks for that, I have just ordered some! The cable on them reminds me of the one on my Urban Fun Beryllium hybrids. Maybe there is a link there......



Cool case!


----------



## chickenmoon

SE1 ain't too good IMHO but for £20 I guess it's just about half-decent, not a fan of these.


----------



## HungryPanda

I stuck KZ starline medium tips on my SE1's and they sound good to me


----------



## NeonHD (Feb 16, 2020)

Is it just me or...


----------



## captione

I heard from a friend that there will be a pro version of Faaeal Hibiscus in the making. Is this true? 

Also I've been eyeing it for days. I'll probably buy a pair in the next few months.


----------



## citral23

My review of the KBEAR Diamond is up : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#item-review-23280


----------



## zachmal

NeonHD said:


> Is it just me or...



what are IEMs with a really big soundstage around that price point, for you, then ?

I find the soundstage of the **** and T2 somewhat big (actually it's not that big, bigger than the usual IEMs like V90, NX7, etc. which have a rather small one)

but I'm yet to listen to really huge, orchestral, concert-hall like in size IEMs

any recommendations around 50 or 80-100 USD ?


----------



## citral23

zachmal said:


> what are IEMs with a really big soundstage around that price point, for you, then ?
> 
> I find the soundstage of the **** and T2 somewhat big (actually it's not that big, bigger than the usual IEMs like V90, NX7, etc. which have a rather small one)
> 
> ...



It's technically very difficult (I prefer not to say impossible, but...) to get a big soundstage without using the clues that our outer ears give us on sound spatiality I think. IEMs excel at detail and isolation, but if one is after portable soundstage, he should go for cans or earbuds imo.


----------



## NeonHD

zachmal said:


> what are IEMs with a really big soundstage around that price point, for you, then ?
> 
> I find the soundstage of the **** and T2 somewhat big (actually it's not that big, bigger than the usual IEMs like V90, NX7, etc. which have a rather small one)
> 
> ...



KZ ED9 has the widest soundstage I've ever heard from any sub-$100 IEM, and they are only $10. I'm going to sound like a broken record, but I cannot recommend these enough. Over the 3½ years I've owned them, I have yet to find a replacement for them. 

Revonext QT2 also excels in soundstage. Not as wide and spacious as ED9, but has good depth.

Oh and TRN V20 is another great IEM with a very expansive soundstage, and it costs $15.


----------



## Pizzawizard

Pizzawizard said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a sub $100 IEM. My requirements are a neutral profile and also a 2 pin connector (not MMCX). My main pair of headphones that I have been using for years is the Senheiser HD598 and would like a similarish sound profile. I very much dislike headphones with emphasized bass. I tried a pair of Tin T2s and I really liked the sound profile of them, but after returning 2 pairs due to shotty MMCX connections I am completely turned off to any headphone with MMCX. It just seems like a flawed design to me no matter how well it is made.
> 
> So basically I am looking for a similar sound to the Tin T2, but with a 2 pin connection. Right now I have my eyes on the Moondrop Starfield, which is the upper end of my price range but I'm willing to stretch a bit. The Moondrops look like they may be more bass heavy than I'm used to, but they are getting great reviews, and I love the look of them, so I am intrigued. I've looked into the TRN V90 and the Blon BL-03 and I believe those look even more bass heavy than the Moondrop starfield, so I don't think I should consider them.
> 
> Any ideas?



Following up on this (sorry a bit late). I ended up getting the Starfields and decided to stick with them. They are indeed more bass than I'm used to, but after listening for a while I decided I like them. Even though the bass is more pronounced, the mids are very clear and nice. Sometimes I wish it was a bit better on the treble end. I have found it really shines when listening to electronic music and I prefer the senheisers more for acoustic or folk type music. If anyone has any questions I can try to answer, but I am not exactly an expert.


----------



## Nimweth

zachmal said:


> what are IEMs with a really big soundstage around that price point, for you, then ?
> 
> I find the soundstage of the **** and T2 somewhat big (actually it's not that big, bigger than the usual IEMs like V90, NX7, etc. which have a rather small one)
> 
> ...


Most IEMs with a vented housing possess a good soundstage. Examples are QT2, V2, **** and **** Pro, V90 and my recommendation, the KZ ZS7. I'm running them via balanced out on my Xduoo X20 and the stage is huge. Wonderful bass, sparkly treble and detailed mids.


----------



## baskingshark (Feb 17, 2020)

zachmal said:


> what are IEMs with a really big soundstage around that price point, for you, then ?
> 
> I find the soundstage of the **** and T2 somewhat big (actually it's not that big, bigger than the usual IEMs like V90, NX7, etc. which have a rather small one)
> 
> ...



If u want "huge, orchestral, concert hall like" soundstage in sub $100 USD IEMs, I think it's very difficult at that price point. I agree with @citral23 that due to the IEM being inside the ear canal, it's difficult to beat similarly priced headphones and earbuds (which lie outside the ear canal) at that price bracket in the area of soundstage.

Well, personally I think imaging is more important in IEMs than actual soundstage width. For example, you can have an IEM with a comparatively wide soundstage but lousy imaging/instrument placement, and for me, it is still technically not as good as a set with a smaller soundstage width but more accurate imaging/instrument placement. But YMMV, music and sound preferences are subjective.

But FWIW, 2 sets at that pricing I've tried that have rather wide soundstages would be the DUNU DM-480 and Jade Audio EA3. I used to think that open backed/vented IEMs at the budget price range usually sacrifice isolation for a better soundstage (eg ****), but these 2 sets surprisingly had superb isolation yet comparatively wide soundstages. In fact the DM-480 is not vented at all (which is not common in a pure dynamic driver setup), but still manages to get good isolation/soundstage, I use it as my daily transit IEM nowadays.


----------



## -sandro-

DBaldock9 said:


> The Tennmak Pro was one of the first earphones I bought, in the Summer of 2016, after reading recommendations here on Head-Fi.
> .
> Mine are definitely darker sounding than other earphones I've purchased - they do have a pronounced Mid-Bass hump, a somewhat recessed Midrange, but the Treble is OK (not as detailed as newer, more expensive models).



Don't know why no one mentioned this when I asked months ago. It's been recommended by many people.


----------



## DBaldock9

-sandro- said:


> Don't know why no one mentioned this when I asked months ago. It's been recommended by many people.



The Tennmak Pro is still my most comfortable set of earphones, to wear when sleeping. And, having a darker sound is actually a benefit for sleeping earphones.


----------



## -sandro-

_s_


DBaldock9 said:


> The Tennmak Pro is still my most comfortable set of earphones, to wear when sleeping. And, having a darker sound is actually a benefit for sleeping earphones.



Yeah but I'm not sure if I got a "fake" one or it just honestly sounds bad. It's not just about dark sound.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Shozy Form 1.1 review is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-form-1-1.24021/reviews#item-review-23291


----------



## Dobrescu George

zachmal said:


> Not having the NX7 Pro but the "normal" NX7 with the faaeal Hibiscus litz cable + micropore mod (but prob too thick micropore alternative)
> 
> very pleasant sound, highly detailed and nicely punching bass, timbre also feels natural



Woah, happy to hear that the normal NX7 is nice as well!! 



DynamicEars said:


> I am.. Very nice almost perfect bass (texture, decay, dynamic, depth, punch, tuning, tightness) regarding the price.
> Even crin also praise their bass performance.
> 
> Very decent set around $100 with nice treble extension that trying to mimick high end Andromeda. But can be tiring for treble sensitive people.
> ...



Thank you for your kind words, and happy they provide a good sonic performance for their money!


----------



## EdenSJW

Huxley said:


> I have and love my zs6 iems, but I'm always on the lookout for something better.
> 
> So what would you call an upgrade?



I would suggest KZ ZS10 PRO for more of a similar sound signature. Tin hifi t2 for the other end of spectrum.


----------



## Podster

I was just cruising (Trolling if you will) the threads today and I'm always compelled to put a little $.02 in this title because I like MB find there are many an awesome sub $100 buds out there even sub $50 if one looks around and reads  Outside of the $5 proverbial killers (Monks) I find especially since so many kind of slam Earbuds but Earbuds truly have their rightful place in this hobby and many times at work I prefer a nice Bud (I may even like a nice BUD in other locations as well but I'm getting a little off track here) LOL

Here's some fine buds and especially since they have had the magic touch put on them by the Panda and his awesome cable mods, the Sony Ericsson's with the cloth Rasta cable are excellent with far more bass than one would expect, The black pair with silver inlay strips referred to as the "Dream's" have incredible detail and sound stage while the little wooden "Chestnuts" (Obscure brand to me) can honestly IMPO keep many a bass head happy if given a chance I know they rattle my feeble drums on many an occasion Anyway just had to throw some of my observations out there before moving my "Little Doggie" behind along


----------



## mbwilson111

@Podster love the photo!  Those look kind of familiar to me....    I too often prefer a good bud.  In fact,  at this point when I take into consideration comfort, sound and the fact that I do not actually need isolation,  I would say I like buds best, then headphones then iems.


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> I was just cruising (Trolling if you will) the threads today and I'm always compelled to put a little $.02 in this title because I like MB find there are many an awesome sub $100 buds out there even sub $50 if one looks around and reads  Outside of the $5 proverbial killers (Monks) I find especially since so many kind of slam Earbuds but Earbuds truly have their rightful place in this hobby and many times at work I prefer a nice Bud (I may even like a nice BUD in other locations as well but I'm getting a little off track here) LOL
> 
> Here's some fine buds and especially since they have had the magic touch put on them by the Panda and his awesome cable mods, the Sony Ericsson's with the cloth Rasta cable are excellent with far more bass than one would expect, The black pair with silver inlay strips referred to as the "Dream's" have incredible detail and sound stage while the little wooden "Chestnuts" (Obscure brand to me) can honestly IMPO keep many a bass head happy if given a chance I know they rattle my feeble drums on many an occasion Anyway just had to throw some of my observations out there before moving my "Little Doggie" behind along





mbwilson111 said:


> @Podster love the photo!  Those look kind of familiar to me....    I too often prefer a good bud.  In fact,  at this point when I take into consideration comfort, sound and the fact that I do not actually need isolation,  I would say I like buds best, then headphones then iems.



You two are making it awfully difficult to resist getting into ChiFi earbuds


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> You two are making it awfully difficult to resist getting into ChiFi earbuds



You did get a couple of them didn't you?  For some reason I thought you did not get on with the fit.  Anyway the Earbud Round-Up thread is always available, although things have slowed down because of the virus.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> You two are making it awfully difficult to resist getting into ChiFi earbuds



LOL   I know it's not your thing but for what you can get a real nice bud for you should give them a try at least in the kind of setting I suggest. I  bet Tom might even have something special he'd like you to listen too Not that MB sue couldn't suggest a few herself


----------



## assassin10000

Slater said:


> You two are making it awfully difficult to resist getting into ChiFi earbuds



I prefer buds to IEM's myself.


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> LOL  I know it's not your thing but for what you can get a real nice bud for you should give them a try at least in the kind of setting I suggest. I bet Tom might even have something special he'd like you to listen too Not that MB sue couldn't suggest a few herself



Even though I have said I prefer buds, there is an iem you should consider.  This is a closeout price on the Cambridge Audio SE1 that was done for a charity event a few years ago and is not suddenly being discussed in the other Chinese/Asian IEM thread.   They also have an old thread of their own that we are trying to revive.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cambridge-audio-se1.800067/

You can get it from Amazon UK for £25,  Amazon.com for $25 and the Cambridge site. They are a well known British audio company.  I have been using a set of their speakers on my desktop for several years... and my husband had them for several years before that.  He gave them to me when he got bigger ones... that he rarely uses because of headgear.

https://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Au...rds=cambridge+audio+se1&qid=1582134570&sr=8-4

My husband and I each bought a pair.  At that price it would have been rude not to!


----------



## Slater

mbwilson111 said:


> You did get a couple of them didn't you?  For some reason I thought you did not get on with the fit.  Anyway the Earbud Round-Up thread is always available, although things have slowed down because of the virus.



Yes, I have 4 pairs (Headroom MS16, 2 from 2 different banned brands, and the original version of Apple ear buds).


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Even though I have said I prefer buds, there is an iem you should consider.  This is a closeout price on the Cambridge Audio SE1 that was done for a charity event a few years ago and is not suddenly being discussed in the other Chinese/Asian IEM thread.   They also have an old thread of their own that we are trying to revive.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cambridge-audio-se1.800067/
> 
> ...




Well I may have to consider for that price and I'm well versed in Cambridge Rig # 1 now has these as my digital front end






And rig # 3 is now powered by this little jewel


----------



## captione

I honestly prefer buds over IEMS. I prefer the comfort of commuting awareness over isolation. Aaaaand alot of good quality cheap ones.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> You two are making it awfully difficult to resist getting into ChiFi earbuds



even though i more often using TWS and IEMs nowadays, earbuds will always have a special place in my heart   
there's a special something in earbuds sound that not even TOTL IEMs can do..
unless we go in the headphones direction


----------



## Infoseeker (Feb 19, 2020)

I have my overpriced Simphonio Dragon 2 plus earbuds being used when gaming on the switch.

Mini open backs with amazing soundstage for on-the-go gaming. They are my mobile hd800s. O.o;

But those aren't budget earbuds at all.


----------



## Rarezombiegun

I am looking for a iem that's under 35$ I have the one more pistons that I got for 7$ they sound alright they do have trouble with bass tho I would like something that can handle bass a bit better and has decent mid and highs
If u wanted to know the bass notes where 32hz 44hz 27hz is what is has trouble on anyways using poweraudio pro


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> You two are making it awfully difficult to resist getting into ChiFi earbuds



Unfortunately (or fortunately LOL), @mbwilson111 introduced me to the CHIFI buds rabbithole (it's actually my 3rd rabbithole after IEMs and headphones). 

I always looked down on buds for many years as I thought they had zero isolation and lousy subbass extension/quantity. But after entering this rabbithole, I actually have come to appreciate buds for these qualities:
1) Better soundstage than IEMs
2) Generally better timbre/tonality than equivalently priced IEMs
3) Suitable for use if u get ear irritation/infection with IEMs
4) Sort of mini headphones in a way, but without the clamp/heat during summer

I think around $30 - 50 USD can get u some very good sound quality with ear buds, and most of them are midcentric/treble centric, so if you ain't a diehard basshead, earbuds bring their own benefits to the table. So much so I do rotate to use buds at least once a week. There are even basshead buds like the Smabat ST10, so they are indeed a very enticing and separate rabbithole to consider.


----------



## Rarezombiegun

baskingshark said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately LOL), @mbwilson111 introduced me to the CHIFI buds rabbithole (it's actually my 3rd rabbithole after IEMs and headphones).
> 
> I always looked down on buds for many years as I thought they had zero isolation and lousy subbass extension/quantity. But after entering this rabbithole, I actually have come to appreciate buds for these qualities:
> 1) Better soundstage than IEMs
> ...




What about the Opera factory om1


----------



## baskingshark

Rarezombiegun said:


> What about the Opera factory om1



Sorry never tried that set before. Maybe u can ask the others?


----------



## Rarezombiegun

baskingshark said:


> Sorry never tried that set before. Maybe u can ask the others?


 

I don't know I just need something to replace my one more Pistons that have a bit better extension in bass for under 40  lol


----------



## mbwilson111

Rarezombiegun said:


> What about the Opera factory om1



Did you do a search?   There is a review page for the OM1.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/opera-factory-om1.23417/reviews

Also other posts will come up in the search.


----------



## Rarezombiegun

mbwilson111 said:


> Did you do a search?   There is a review page for the OM1.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/opera-factory-om1.23417/reviews
> 
> Also other posts will come up in the search.



I new to this forum I sowwy


----------



## Veyska

I want to like earbuds because my biggest dislike about IEMs is the isolation (outside of flying, at which point <3 my Bose QC30) and especially when I'm out walking I'd rather less isolation than more.  Unfortunately while my ears have apparently grown/changed enough over the years that earbuds will stay put if I'm sitting still walking's still a tricky proposition for me.  (Tried the Svara-Ls I got off here with ear fins but the ear fins got uncomfortable and I'm not sure they were holding the buds at a good angle anyhow.)

Weirdly, for all that I genuinely dislike wearing on-ear headphones, I've been rocking a pair of JLab Retro wireless headphones the past week or so with no complaints so *shrug*?  Not even sure what the heck made me buy them, given I *know* I don't like on-ears but it appears to have been a fortuitous bout of masochism.  Plus I think they look awesome, especially with the orange foam on the blue model.  (What are you talking about, they clash perfectly!)  Still might pick up some Sabbat X12s since I know the earpod style works well for me but at least for now I'm in no rush.


----------



## baskingshark

Veyska said:


> I want to like earbuds because my biggest dislike about IEMs is the isolation (outside of flying, at which point <3 my Bose QC30) and especially when I'm out walking I'd rather less isolation than more.  Unfortunately while my ears have apparently grown/changed enough over the years that earbuds will stay put if I'm sitting still walking's still a tricky proposition for me.  (Tried the Svara-Ls I got off here with ear fins but the ear fins got uncomfortable and I'm not sure they were holding the buds at a good angle anyhow.)
> 
> Weirdly, for all that I genuinely dislike wearing on-ear headphones, I've been rocking a pair of JLab Retro wireless headphones the past week or so with no complaints so *shrug*?  Not even sure what the heck made me buy them, given I *know* I don't like on-ears but it appears to have been a fortuitous bout of masochism.  Plus I think they look awesome, especially with the orange foam on the blue model.  (What are you talking about, they clash perfectly!)  Still might pick up some Sabbat X12s since I know the earpod style works well for me but at least for now I'm in no rush.



Well definitely isolation is a pro or con depending on your needs and preferences.
But I would generally not use buds outside for a few reasons:
1) Earbud isolation is lacking and one may try to boost the volume to overcome the external noise (which is not a good idea for longterm hearing health). Conversely, sometimes others can also hear your music with a suboptimal isolation, and that may trouble your office workers.
2) To begin with, subbass is not the best in general (for quantity) in buds compared to IEMs which lie inside the ear canal, and bass is usually the first to be lost in noisy environments. There are outlier bassier earbuds like the Smabat ST10, but most are tuned midcentric/treblish, so at least for bassheads like me, it's not ideal to have an entire bass frequency missing in outside listening with buds. Of course some prefer a more neutral bass, and definitely YMMV.
3) Quite a number of buds have higher impedance than run of the mill IEMs, so these need quite a bit of juice to sound good. So going out with stacking amps or additional devices may be a hassle if you want the convenience of just using a smartphone. Maybe unless u got some LGs with high impedance mode and good DACs inside.

For the same reasons above, I try not to use open backed headphones outside too. But I can see that one may prefer less isolation when walking about streets for safety reasons.


----------



## captione

I honestly hate ANC. I have a Bose QC20s and they're literally migraine simulators. My head isn't really used to such noise reduction. Thank god I only found one, cause I definitely won't buy it lol. I'd probably sell it to get myself some good chi-fi iems.


----------



## chinmie

captione said:


> I honestly hate ANC. I have a Bose QC20s and they're literally migraine simulators. My head isn't really used to such noise reduction. Thank god I only found one, cause I definitely won't buy it lol. I'd probably sell it to get myself some good chi-fi iems.



try the Sony's. they don't have that painful ear-sucking experience like the older ANCs. i tried my friend's Bose long ago and hated the weird sensation. but now i have two Sony's and two chifi TWS (Airsun X8 and Dyplay BQC35) that perform great ANC and all of them don't have that sucking sensation


----------



## captione

chinmie said:


> try the Sony's. they don't have that painful ear-sucking experience like the older ANCs. i tried my friend's Bose long ago and hated the weird sensation. but now i have two Sony's and two chifi TWS (Airsun X8 and Dyplay BQC35) that perform great ANC and all of them don't have that sucking sensation


Yeah, you definitely got that feeling right. It really sucks (in the literal sense too)


----------



## Podster

Rarezombiegun said:


> What about the Opera factory om1



The OM1 is a fine iem for the price IMHO, for my old ears I find them relaxed and pretty even across the spectrum plus they will give you more and a solid bass. I really love their cable as well.


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> The OM1 is a fine iem for the price IMHO, for my old ears I find them relaxed and pretty even across the spectrum plus they will give you more and a solid bass. I really love their cable as well.



That’s interesting...the shell has the same/similar shape as the QKZ VK4 (which it also shares with the KZ ZST/ZSN/ZS10 Pro). And it also has that same brass ‘lug’ that is also on the QKZ VK4.

Opera Factory:


VK4:


Hmmmm...


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> Well I may have to consider for that price and I'm well versed in Cambridge Rig # 1 now has these as my digital front end
> 
> 
> 
> And rig # 3 is now powered by this little jewel


And then there's the original Cambridge Audio, here are my R50 speakers:


----------



## Podster

Nimweth said:


> And then there's the original Cambridge Audio, here are my R50 speakers:



Nice, here's my real British Jewel. Table in rig # 2  





Guess I better post another nice sub <$100 iem while I'm in here since I've strayed a wee bit

Brain Wavz Koel's





@Slater funny how that shared shell design works eh buddy However I don't think CA ever found it very funny


----------



## darmanastartes

My review of the Kinera Tyr is now up on my blog: Kinera Tyr Review
The Kinera Tyr is an in-ear monitor utilizing a single 6 mm micro dynamic driver, reportedly designed in collaboration with Final Audio. They are a surprisingly competent budget IEM with a balanced, U-shaped sound signature and no deal-breaking sonic flaws. They do exhibit roll off at either end of the frequency spectrum but not egregiously so. My biggest issue with the Tyr is that the cables are not detachable, but this is forgivable given the low price point (<$30). The inclusion of Final Type E tips in the package is a great added value.


----------



## mochill

Lololol.....I ordered the se1 because of headfi


----------



## Veyska

baskingshark said:


> Well definitely isolation is a pro or con depending on your needs and preferences.
> But I would generally not use buds outside for a few reasons:
> 1) Earbud isolation is lacking and one may try to boost the volume to overcome the external noise (which is not a good idea for longterm hearing health). Conversely, sometimes others can also hear your music with a suboptimal isolation, and that may trouble your office workers.
> 2) To begin with, subbass is not the best in general (for quantity) in buds compared to IEMs which lie inside the ear canal, and bass is usually the first to be lost in noisy environments. There are outlier bassier earbuds like the Smabat ST10, but most are tuned midcentric/treblish, so at least for bassheads like me, it's not ideal to have an entire bass frequency missing in outside listening with buds. Of course some prefer a more neutral bass, and definitely YMMV.
> ...


1. I've got pretty sensitive hearing so I run volume down pretty low regardless of the environment, most of the handful of wireless earphones I've used recently (counting various IEMs on Bluetooth cables separately) have been set at ~20-40% volume and my desktop's sound is set to 10/100 with my music player set to 1/100 (system, not internal volume) *and* the music player's internal volume is at 50-60%.
2. I'm fairly broad in what signatures sound nice, though my specific preference leans a pretty flat u/v shape with a touch of kick in the bass and zing in the treble, but as I'm quite happy with my HD700 for desktop and my IE 40 Pro for laptop this would just be for walking which is an inherently noisy environment thus I'd be less picky.  FWIW the Svara-Ls did sound quite good before I decided the ear fins were too uncomfortable.  
3. See aforementioned comment of "just for walking", so I'd be avoiding those crazy high impedance models regardless.  Plus most of 'em cost more than I'm interested in anyhow.  

I haven't actually asked anyone whether they can hear my music, low as I'm playing it, with the JLab Retros but I did the "put the headphones around my knee/leg" test and even from that short a distance it was barely audible even indoors.  And it's not just safety, though that is a consideration, I just don't like the closed-in feeling closed headphones give (outside of specific environments where isolation is actually the point) and while IEMs aren't anywhere near that bad it's still a factor for me.


----------



## zenki

Anyone can recommend IEM for pop/rock/classical music? (say for <$50/100/150).
TIA


----------



## mbwilson111

zenki said:


> Anyone can recommend IEM for pop/rock/classical music? (say for <$50/100/150).
> TIA



if you can get these... great deal on a previously much more expensive iem.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07LCM4XK9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 21, 2020)

So it's hard to get from China at the moment. Ali and Penon are my usual source for ChiFi but I had to find a new source right now. My heart goes out to China. Weirdly my rescuer was Amazon Prime UK. £20.00....quid.....delivered the next day. I've had the *Cambridge Audio SE1's* for a few day now. Firstly there is no doubt these are a big bargain. They are worn downwards, with a fixed cable and beryllium driver. But the package they arrive in has a feel of quality. I've had them a few days and the sound has moved from the third row to the the first row in that time. They do burn in..mentally or empirically. But for £20 quid, whilst China is struggling, this is a seriously good bit of kit. They are good for all types of music  and available on Amazon in many countries. They really are a no-brainer. A $100 dollar IEM in $20 dollar clothing.


----------



## RikudouGoku

No need to think about it then


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> No need to think about it then



I'd be willing to purchase a pair and ship them to you if you really want them  Feel free to PM me


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> I'd be willing to purchase a pair and ship them to you if you really want them  Feel free to PM me


Thanks, but I need to save money for the moondrop blessing 2.


----------



## dharmasteve

RikudouGoku said:


> No need to think about it then





@RikudouGoku 

http://www.borderlinx.com/SE/en/pages/buy-on-amazon-com-and-ship-to-sweden/

The SE1 is $20 at Amazon.com


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> No need to think about it then



What about one of the other Euro Amazons (that does ship to Sweden)? If they’re close out prices on US and UK Amazon, then it’s likely they’re also close out prices on other Amazons.

Might be worth checking out


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks, but I need to save money for the moondrop blessing 2.



I hear you there, I'm about to pull the trigger on a $1K cart on AliEx any minute now

Speaking of this thread title these are not the best sub $100 iem but I've always thought them a heck of a bargain with exceptional build and great SQ


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> @RikudouGoku
> 
> http://www.borderlinx.com/SE/en/pages/buy-on-amazon-com-and-ship-to-sweden/
> 
> The SE1 is $20 at Amazon.com





Slater said:


> What about one of the other Euro Amazons (that does ship to Sweden)? If they’re close out prices on US and UK Amazon, then it’s likely they’re also close out prices on other Amazons.
> 
> Might be worth checking out


I checked all amazon stores I could think of. .de, .uk, .it, .com none ships to sweden. But thats fine because I need to save money.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Thanks, but I need to save money for the moondrop blessing 2.



£20 doesnt have any effect on saving for Blessing 2, just buy them lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> £20 doesnt have any effect on saving for Blessing 2, just buy them lol


...well even if I could buy them without a problem, I really dont like that bullet style.


----------



## Podster (Feb 21, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> ...well even if I could buy them without a problem, I really dont like that bullet style.



Well if it were not for my early KZ's, TA Delta's, Shock Wave III's (However big that bullet is) and these tiny killers I'd have to agree with you 





Guessing you've never tried a pair of Final's or "what's that other silly brand everyone is so crazy about"! Oh yeah, Etymotic


----------



## FastAndClean

why nobody is talking about the king of 100$ price tag Urbanblob?
the mmcx connectors are fixed, that thing eats moondrop dynamics


----------



## Podster

FastAndClean said:


> why nobody is talking about the king of 100$ price tag Urbanblob?
> the mmcx connectors are fixed, that thing eats moondrop dynamics



 Well I'm simply in luv wit yo Avatar Fast but I need your Blob photo's to really make up my mind


----------



## FastAndClean

chi fi on hold now anyway


----------



## Makahl

Well, I tried to buy the "urbanblob" some weeks ago but they don't ship it to Brazil. :/




I've tried contacting the seller but he couldn't fix it so I moved on.


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 21, 2020)

FastAndClean said:


> why nobody is talking about the king of 100$ price tag Urbanblob?
> the mmcx connectors are fixed, that thing eats moondrop dynamics



OK, like you I am a Blobbist. The Blobs sit in my ears with their Spiral Dots for long periods of time. So I listened to the Icelandic group Kaleo's, Way Down We Go (also a great video of them on youtube performing in a Volcano...


I listened too on the Cambridge Audio SE1's. The SE1's give the Blobs a run for their money. They are better than most people will guess. I love the Blobs but have to tell the empirical truth.....the SE1's compete.


----------



## FastAndClean

dharmasteve said:


> OK, like you I am a Blobbist. The Blobs sit in my ears with their Spiral Dots for long periods of time. So I listened to the Icelandic group Kaleo's, Way Down We Go (also a great video of them on youtube performing in a Volcano...
> . I listened too on the Cambridge Audio SE1's. The SE1's give the Blobs a run for their money. They are better than most people will guess. I love the Blobs but have to tell the empirical truth.....the SE1's compete.



are you talking about the regular Blob or the special version - Urbanblob?


----------



## dharmasteve

FastAndClean said:


> are you talking about the regular Blob or the special version - Urbanblob?


I am just a bug. I have nothing special. Bought from Urbanfun site. No QC problems, just good out of the box. They sound special to me though.


----------



## FastAndClean

dharmasteve said:


> I am just a bug. I have nothing special. Bought from Urbanfun site. No QC problems, just good out of the box. They sound special to me though.


they are very nice, i like DLC and Carbon nanotube drivers but those beryllium coated (i am sure pure beryllium will be better) are something special


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 21, 2020)

FastAndClean said:


> they are very nice, i like DLC and Carbon nanotube drivers but those beryllium coated (i am sure pure beryllium will be better) are something special


Although there is nothing to say what version they are, mine are from the earlier batches.....I think. The ultrasonics and properties of Beryllium make them sound special.


----------



## FastAndClean

dharmasteve said:


> Although there is nothing to say what version they are mine are from the earlier batches.....I think.


my pair is from the first batch with problems for some buyers, the pair i have has no problems, the connectors are very tight though, but i just put one cable and will use them with that cable only, i don't like spinning cables anyway


----------



## dharmasteve

FastAndClean said:


> my pair is from the first batch with problems for some buyers, the pair i have has no problems, the connectors are very tight though, but i just put one cable and will use them with that cable only, i don't like spinning cables anyway


I was always unlucky with KZ's. Always a technical problem. But with the UrbanBlob and the Blons I was purely lucky and got perfect versions. The SE1's are in the Blon/Blob league. IMHO of course. We all like different flavours.


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> why nobody is talking about the king of 100$ price tag Urbanblob?
> the mmcx connectors are fixed, that thing eats moondrop dynamics



I think I'm going to buy a spare set or two, they're just too bloody good.


----------



## nraymond

dharmasteve said:


> So it's hard to get from China at the moment. Ali and Penon are my usual source for ChiFi but I had to find a new source right now. My heart goes out to China. Weirdly my rescuer was Amazon Prime UK. £20.00....quid.....delivered the next day. I've had the *Cambridge Audio SE1's* for a few day now. Firstly there is no doubt these are a big bargain. They are worn down, with a fixed cable and beryllium driver. But the package they arrive in has a feel of quality. I've had them a few days and the sound has moved from the third row to the the first row in that time. They do burn in..mentally or empirically. But for £20 quid, whilst China is struggling, this is a seriously good bit of kit. They are good for all types of music  and available on Amazon in many countries. They really are a no-brainer. A $100 dollar IEM in $20 dollar clothing.



I also got curious about the SE1 since they were only $20, and I have to say I am impressed. They are very competitive against another favorite of mine, the Sonicast Dirac Plus MK2, which is a little smaller but otherwise similar form factor. The Sonicast model I have doesn't have a mic, and the cable is rubber/plastic coated above the Y-split (which has a cinch), and nylon sheathed below the split, which helps reduce cable noise transmission. In comparison, the Cambridge Audio has the mic/button at the Y-split with no cinch, and the cable is coated the entire length, which means cable noise can be higher when it rubs against clothing when you're moving. But sound-wise, they are both excellent. Sonicast is still $52 and ships from South Korea, whereas the Cambridge Audio went from $50 back on Feb 24, 2019, down to $20 as of Dec 15, 2019, and it comes with more eartip options in the box.


----------



## Slater (Feb 21, 2020)

FastAndClean said:


> why nobody is talking about the king of 100$ price tag Urbanblob?
> the mmcx connectors are fixed, that thing eats moondrop dynamics



Most likely it’s because BGGAR said he wasn’t going to review them “because of QC issues”.

Nothing against him personally, but there are a lot of followers that only buy what he says and take his word as gospel.

Since he said he wasn’t even going to try it due to QC issues, the vast majority of people just crossed it off their list.

Which is unfortunate, because it doesn’t have a massive QC problem. The TRN BA5 has a much bigger QC problem, yet people bought plenty of those because he recommended it.

Anyways, sure the Urbanfun had a few pairs with mmcx defects, but no more than any other manufacturer IMO. They all have a few bad units here and there. Big deal.

That’s OK though; it’s their loss. Those of us that own it and are ‘in the know’ love it, and if it’s the best kept secret in ChiFi then that’s OK with me. At least that way, no one can accuse it of being a hype train. I guess it will remain an obscure diamond in the rough, owned only by a handful of lucky people


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Most likely it’s because BGGAR said he wasn’t going to review them “because of QC issues”.
> 
> Nothing against him personally, but there are a lot of followers that only buy what he says and take his word as gospel.
> 
> ...


yeah, we have them, i kind of feel good when i find something great and others experience it though, like the regular Blob situation


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> yeah, we have them, i kind of feel good when i find something great and others experience it though, like the regular Blob situation



Yes, I agree. But I look at it like this - if you could buy Cuban cigars, Zombie Dust beer, or Pappy Van Winkle 23 Y.O. at every grocery store and corner gas station, would they still be special?


----------



## FastAndClean

Slater said:


> Yes, I agree. But I look at it like this - if you could buy Cuban cigars, Zombie Dust beer, or Pappy Van Winkle 23 Y.O. at every grocery store and corner gas station, would they still be special?


well the regular Blob is still special for me and everybody have them now


----------



## Nimweth

FastAndClean said:


> they are very nice, i like DLC and Carbon nanotube drivers but those beryllium coated (i am sure pure beryllium will be better) are something special


The SE1 really shows what Beryllium can do. I have the Urban Fun Beryllium hybrids (1DD Beryllium +1BA) and the Whizzer A15 Pro (Beryllium dynamic) and the SE1 sounds so much better than those. They are rapidly becoming my go to set!


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 21, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> The SE1 really shows what Beryllium can do. I have the Urban Fun Beryllium hybrids (1DD Beryllium +1BA) and the Whizzer A15 Pro (Beryllium dynamic) and the SE1 sounds so much better than those. They are rapidly becoming my go to set!



SE1 = bloated bass, too warm IMHO but might be quite OK for a relaxed, non-offending listen I guess, I certainly dislike it less than the E5000 in that vein. I like the A15 Pro better and I also think it's technically superior to the SE1.

This being said, you haven't got the faintest idea of how good the ISS014 actually is IMHO, and, has @Slater said, it's your loss, guys, not getting it.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> SE1 = bloated bass, too warm IMHO but might be quite OK for a relaxed, non-offending listen I guess, I certainly dislike it less than the E5000 in that vein. I like the A15 Pro better and I also think it's technically superior to the SE1.
> 
> This being said, you haven't got the faintest idea of how good the ISS014 actually is IMHO, and, has @Slater said, it's your loss, guys, not getting it.



I've had the Urbanfun a while and I am a big fan, but while I think the Urbanfun even outdoes the Blon 03, I reckon the SE1 competes well. The Urbanfun has a very defined bass with real edges to bass notes, not bloated at all.....hard to beat, but the midrange on the SE1 is a little more forward and intense. Both are good in the highs for dynamic drivers. Credit to Beryllium. The Urbanfun is a hard act to beat and those who have given it a miss have no idea what they are missing. C'est la vie.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> I've had the Urbanfun a while and I am a big fan, but while I think the Urbanfun even outdoes the Blon 03, I reckon the SE1 competes well. The Urbanfun has a very defined bass with real edges to bass notes, not bloated at all.....hard to beat, but the midrange on the SE1 is a little more forward and intense. Both are good in the highs for dynamic drivers. Credit to Beryllium. The Urbanfun is a hard act to beat and those who have given it a miss have no idea what they are missing. C'est la vie.



We must have a different SE1 then as mine hasn't got much mids, it's certainly nowhere even remotely near the mid-forwardness and clarity of my ISS014, the mystery deepens...


----------



## nraymond

chickenmoon said:


> SE1 = bloated bass, too warm IMHO but might be quite OK for a relaxed, non-offending listen I guess, I certainly dislike it less than the E5000 in that vein.



What tips are you using with the SE1? (I should have mentioned what I’m using, apologies!) The stock SE1 silicone tips were a little too loose for my ears, and I as a general rule I don’t use foam tips (I find the experience uncomfortable). I switched to the Acoustune AET07 ear tips and would not describe the SE1 bass as bloated, it is balanced (you want a lot of bass, try the QKZ VK4 with any tips).


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 21, 2020)

nraymond said:


> What tips are you using with the SE1? (I should have mentioned what I’m using, apologies!) The stock SE1 silicone tips were a little too loose for my ears, and I as a general rule I don’t use foam tips (I find the experience uncomfortable). I switched to the Acoustune AET07 ear tips and would not describe the SE1 bass as bloated, it is balanced (you want a lot of bass, try the QKZ VK4 with any tips).



I use tips that have bores wide enough not to increase bass. It's possible they changed the tuning. Mine are something like 2 years old and might be from a different batch than those sold currently, who knows?


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> We must have a different SE1 then as mine hasn't got much mids, it's certainly nowhere even remotely near the mid-forwardness and clarity of my ISS014, the mystery deepens...





nraymond said:


> What tips are you using with the SE1? (I should have mentioned what I’m using, apologies!) The stock SE1 silicone tips were a little too loose for my ears, and I as a general rule I don’t use foam tips (I find the experience uncomfortable). I switched to the Acoustune AET07 ear tips and would not describe the SE1 bass as bloated, it is balanced (you want a lot of bass, try the QKZ VK4 with any tips).



Of course, the tips. For me its the Spiral Dot L. Foams don't work for me. With the Dots the mids on the SE1 are quite forward.


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 21, 2020)

Measurements:


----------



## dharmasteve (Feb 21, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> Measurements:


Strange because I don't find vocals recessed at all on the SE1. But I do find the timbre and tone very clean and clear on the SE1. Male vocals like Tony Joe White do stand out. Female vocals like Agnes Obel too, the tune Riverside and the tune Familiar. Maybe as an oldie my ears are a bit off kilter?


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 21, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Strange because I don't find vocals recessed at all on the SE1. But I do find the timbre and tone very clean and clear on the SE1. Male vocals like Tony Joe White do stand out. Female vocals like Agnes Obel too, the tune Riverside and the tune Familiar. Maybe as an oldie my ears are a bit off kilter?



I'm not familiar at all with the artists you mention.  I tend to listen to stuff that's quite dense with lots going on on the whole spectrum, psytrance and stoner rock mostly so differences in warmth and how it affects the mids is felt quite obviously.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> I'm not familiar at all with the artists you mention.  I tend to listen to stuff that's quite dense with lots going on on the whole spectrum, psytrance and stoner rock mostly so differences in warmth and how it affects the mids is felt quite obviously.


My era was the Psychedelic, Indian etc. Mind travel whether symbolic or real. The days of Goa and Kathmandu.


----------



## zachmal (Feb 21, 2020)

Can those of you who have the NX7 / NX7 Pro, TRN BA5, Shuoer Singer please post a few notes on how they compare ?

I have the NX7 (non-pro) but those highs with their peaks get overwhelming fast with certain musical types, intense female voices, etc. - thus I tend to limit listening to them due to hearing health concerns

my current favorite (as already mentioned before somewhere) is the TRN V90 and even though I'm sensitive to treble, the BA5 look preferable with their more emphasized mids, 

I've got to know the BA-bass from the KZ AS10 - thus the BA5 as full-BA IEM should be fine 

[the performance of the AS10 is really very rolled off and for casual listening (meaning - I prefer more of the detail and sparkle of the V90)]

Not sure whether I'd take the plunge with the Singers due to QC concerns with the Tape and that higher price, also the mentioned recessed mids and incoherent frequency curve / picture of it

How do the BA5 far against the Singer ?


----------



## FastAndClean

chickenmoon said:


> Measurements:


thanks for the graphs, i was very curious to see ISS014 graph, i expected a large boost into the lower bass under 100hz, now seeing the graph i wonder if i am pushing them too deep inside my ears covering the front vent, that may explain the sub bass emphases that i am experiencing on tracks that have sub bass content


----------



## dharmasteve

Are these your own measurements or company measurements? The SE1 does not sound like it's graph.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> Measurements:



Are these your own measurements or company measurements? The SE1 does not sound like it's graph.


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> Strange because I don't find vocals recessed at all on the SE1. But I do find the timbre and tone very clean and clear on the SE1. Male vocals like Tony Joe White do stand out. Female vocals like Agnes Obel too, the tune Riverside and the tune Familiar. Maybe as an oldie my ears are a bit off kilter?



I also do not find the mids recessed at all in the SE1.  That is a coincidence that you have mentioned Tony Joe White.  I  had been listening to him yesterday as well.  Perfect.   I actually planned to listen to Agnes Obel last night but ran out of time.  I was going to listen to Citizen of Glass followed by her new album.


----------



## Nimweth

Well, I now have 100 hours on the SE1 and I'm still hearing improvements. Everything is tighter and there is more impact. Treble manages to be detailed and extended but still smooth and natural. Wonder what they'll sound like in 150 hours time lol!


----------



## Nimweth

chickenmoon said:


> SE1 = bloated bass, too warm IMHO but might be quite OK for a relaxed, non-offending listen I guess, I certainly dislike it less than the E5000 in that vein. I like the A15 Pro better and I also think it's technically superior to the SE1.
> 
> This being said, you haven't got the faintest idea of how good the ISS014 actually is IMHO, and, has @Slater said, it's your loss, guys, not getting it.


Bass on the SE1 sounds well balanced and tight. I do find the SE1 needs plenty of power otherwise it sounds a little looser. I found the A15 Pro lacking in bass and had fit issues similar to the BLON BL-03. I have not heard the ISS 014 yet.


----------



## HungryPanda

I cannot believe I missed these earphone first time round, probably on a KZ mission at the time, but for £20 they are rather good


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> thanks for the graphs, i was very curious to see ISS014 graph, i expected a large boost into the lower bass under 100hz, now seeing the graph i wonder if i am pushing them too deep inside my ears covering the front vent, that may explain the sub bass emphases that i am experiencing on tracks that have sub bass content



I posted the graphs for comparison between the two earphones, subbass might be artificially rolled off in both measurements. I hear the Urbanfun as you do but use them with shallow fit and was surprised by the FR curve too. I tend to believe, however, that the exceptional quality of the sub-bass contributes to how it its elevation is perceived.


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> Are these your own measurements or company measurements? The SE1 does not sound like it's graph.



They are my own measurements and my SE1 sounds like it measures, lots of warmth, quite elevated peak at 5KHz and mids in the back seat shaddowed by the bass bleed.

As I said, I bought mine a couple of years ago or so and they might be tuned differently than those sold currently.

Also, since you mentioned your "old age" in an earlier post and that, to the best of my observation, all those who praise the SE1 are of similar age, that might be a factor too here.


----------



## chickenmoon

Nimweth said:


> Bass on the SE1 sounds well balanced and tight. I do find the SE1 needs plenty of power otherwise it sounds a little looser. I found the A15 Pro lacking in bass and had fit issues similar to the BLON BL-03. I have not heard the ISS 014 yet.



A15 Pro is a lean sounding earphone and fit isn't the best, I agree.


----------



## FcConstruct

I reviewed the Dunu DM-480 recently: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-dm-480.24117/reviews#item-review-23308

Probably the only budget IEM that I've tried that I could recommend for bassheads that maintains a fairly balanced and clear response beyond just having a boosted low end. Super bassy budget IEMs tend to have major flaws elsewhere. Or other good budget IEMs don't have the same sheer amount of (sub)bass that I could consider them basshead IEMs.


----------



## captione

I recieved my Nicehck DB3s. Really liking the tight bass, perfect for stuff like crazy deathcore breakbeats to some Aphex Twin.
Treble rolloff is a nice breather here, coming from KZ ES4s that weren't really bright but it has some sibilance though very smooth and only showing on prone tracks, but I would've been fine with a bit more.
I might buy some tips along the way. Prolly gonna try some Ostry OS100s, New Bee foams and some Whirlwind tips.


----------



## Tamirci

I think Final Audio e500 sweeps the chifi floor down  I adored it for 18 bucks. Must they be that good and in hifi standarts?!

Ps: e1000 vs e500 is mainly about your placement on the soundfield IMO.
 

While both perform lively with e1000 you are one step closer to the stageline between the band and crowd.

https://kulakligim.net/kulakici/final-audio-e500-incelemesi/


----------



## captione

Tamirci said:


> I think Final Audio e500 sweeps the chifi floor down  I adored it for 18 bucks. Must they be that good and in hifi standarts?!
> 
> Ps: e1000 vs e500 is mainly about your placement on the soundfield IMO.
> 
> ...


Uwah. It's not available in my country yet, if that stuff's 18 bucks on par with the final quality, I'd be buying it in no time. I was planning to buy the E1000s but dang, this might be a better cheaper alternative. I'll just wait for more reviews and availability.


----------



## Luis1316

Tamirci said:


> I think Final Audio e500 sweeps the chifi floor down  I adored it for 18 bucks. Must they be that good and in hifi standarts?!
> 
> Ps: e1000 vs e500 is mainly about your placement on the soundfield IMO.
> 
> ...


I recently bought the e1000 for 30e, and I have been kinda disapointed by them; I honestly think that Chi-Fi rised the bar too high for these other companies.
I feel that you can get a better deal for 30e in Chi-Fi than this, and to be honest the best thing about them are actually the Final e tips that are coming with them. I have the Blon 03, KZ zs10 pro and they blow them away in terms of clarity, soundstage and and treble extension. For me they sound ok-ish like the Audiosense T180, but i think that at this price point i have better choices.


----------



## baskingshark

Luis1316 said:


> I recently bought the e1000 for 30e, and I have been kinda disapointed by them; I honestly think that Chi-Fi rised the bar too high for these other companies.
> I feel that you can get a better deal for 30e in Chi-Fi than this, and to be honest the best thing about them are actually the Final e tips that are coming with them. I have the Blon 03, KZ zs10 pro and they blow them away in terms of clarity, soundstage and and treble extension. For me they sound ok-ish like the Audiosense T180, but i think that at this price point i have better choices.



Are all the E series sets having non detachable cables? I'm not really a fan of such due to the shorter life span (in general) as cables usually are the first point of failure, plus the possibility of microphonics.


----------



## Luis1316

baskingshark said:


> Are all the E series sets having non detachable cables? I'm not really a fan of such due to the shorter life span (in general) as cables usually are the first point of failure, plus the possibility of microphonics.


The E500, E1000, E2000, and E3000 have non detachable cables. The E4000 and E5000 use MMCX connectors.
By the way, I'm using my pair of E1000 with Ibasso DX160 with UAPP.


----------



## captione

E500 to 3000 are non detachables.
I personally want the E5000 but I rather spend that much money on more awesome single DD chi-fi.


----------



## kmmbd

I have heard quite a few chi-fi single DD under $300 and while they often have more resolved detail than the E5000, not a single of them came close to the bass quality and the midrange rendition of the E5000. E5000 has some of the most beautiful sounding vocals out there. Final didn't
really focus much on prominent treble on the E series so these IEMs might lack the "clarity" upon first listen (but the treble is there, esp E5000 has good upper treble extension).


----------



## kmmbd

As for the E1000 Vs the rest of the chi-fi, they have the most neutral presentation I've heard so far in the budget range and a true successor to Hifiman RE-400 in that regard. Granted, not everyone likes neutral, and it boils down to personal preference, but if you want an uncolored sound in that budget segment - I don't know of another IEM that outright tops the E1000.


----------



## Podster

Tamirci said:


> I think Final Audio e500 sweeps the chifi floor down  I adored it for 18 bucks. Must they be that good and in hifi standarts?!
> 
> Ps: e1000 vs e500 is mainly about your placement on the soundfield IMO.
> 
> ...



Really? I had been hearing the E500's were great for VR but not too good for music What types (Genres) are you playing on them if I might ask?


----------



## captione

I bet those E500s are good for orchestrals, or any genre or musical styles that employ some grandiose sense of space.


----------



## Podster (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes, large venues and Hall settings probably work since so much area is covered. For $21 I guess I'll know soon Can always give them to my son to plug into his X-Box controller or Switch

I've always thought these to be a very nice sub $100 iem, especially based on it's diminutive size


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm listening to the E5000 right now fitted with snugs custom tips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

HungryPanda said:


> I'm listening to the E5000 right now fitted with snugs custom tips.


Wow those are expensive tips! Almost the same price as the iem itself


----------



## steviewonderbread (Feb 24, 2020)

I got my Cambridge SE1s today. They remind me a bit of the Final E2000/3000, which is a good thing. A decent serving of mid-bass that I either need to get used to or EQ down a bit (this is tip dependent). Closed-in sound but with excellent timbre, smooth treble and acceptable imaging. In conclusion: grand theft audio for the $20 I spent including Prime shipping.. this will be my commuting pair for the foreseeable future.


----------



## baskingshark

HungryPanda said:


> I'm listening to the E5000 right now fitted with snugs custom tips.



Wow that looks wicked. where did u make the custom tips at?

And do they affect the sound signature due to their longer eartip nozzle?


----------



## HungryPanda

baskingshark said:


> Wow that looks wicked. where did u make the custom tips at?
> 
> And do they affect the sound signature due to their longer eartip nozzle?


The sound is no different but the comfort is. https://snugs.com/


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 25, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Nimweth

After my recent experience with the Cambridge Audio SE1 I dug out another old single DD, the Trinity Audio Vyrus V2. It sounded pretty good. In the same drawer I found my TA Master as well. I fitted the gunmetal filters and large Starline tips. Via my Xduoo X20 and Fiio A5 amplifier they were quite impressive. Anybody else still listening to these?


----------



## Podster

Nimweth said:


> Duplicate



Not me, oh look Starlines and Gunmetal nozzles as well


----------



## Nimweth

T





Podster said:


> Not me, oh look Starlines and Gunmetal nozzles as well


That's great! We seem to have a similar taste in IEMs. The nozzles seem to be the longer type that came with the Vyrus. The Master nozzles are shorter. Do they sound very different? Of course you will need to use a different size tip as well.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 25, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> After my recent experience with the Cambridge Audio SE1 I dug out another old single DD, the Trinity Audio Vyrus V2. It sounded pretty good. In the same drawer I found my TA Master as well. I fitted the gunmetal filters and large Starline tips. Via my Xduoo X20 and Fiio A5 amplifier they were quite impressive. Anybody else still listening to these?




Yes, I love the TA Master with the green filter.  I do not love TA though so I have mixed feelings

edit... I am also using the red face plates on mine.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Podster said:


> Not me, oh look Starlines and Gunmetal nozzles as well



Gary Clark Jr can make almost anything sound good!  I had the opportunity to see him (along with many many other incredible players) during the Crossroads Guitar Festival this summer in Dallas.  Sadly I think it'll be the last one, but I hope it's not.


----------



## Podster

Nimweth said:


> T
> That's great! We seem to have a similar taste in IEMs. The nozzles seem to be the longer type that came with the Vyrus. The Master nozzles are shorter. Do they sound very different? Of course you will need to use a different size tip as well.



For my old ears the sound difference is negligible but I do like the extension and depth I get with the longer nozzles. Of course with the IMR R2 & R1's these TA's have been moved back even behind the Icurus and Delta's Of what I still have this puts the Vyrus v2 in the final spot and now you know my order of preference with what I own of Bob's design's


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I love the TA Master with the green filter.  I do not love TA though so I have mixed feelings



Hmm, do you own any of the IMR products?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Have to say that I actually prefer  the Final Audio E1000 over the Tin Hifi T3... it is more natural over all and not as peaky in the treble as the T3. Definitely one of the best budget iems I have. ( I do prefer the blon over it but those about double the price factoring in cable and tip change)


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 25, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, I love the TA Master with the green filter.  I do not love TA though so I have mixed feelings


I'm not too enamoured either. I lost money pre-ordering the Icarus 1 and 2, neither of which existed. The green filters are my other favourite!


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Hmm, do you own any of the IMR products?



Actually everything I have is in the list in my profile... which since the change is a little harder to find.  We have to click on the About tab once we are on a persons profile page.  I should mention to the team about how annoying that is.  I even tried to link directly and it does not work.

Trying really hard here to keep my feelings about Bob and the money he stole with his scams out of here, but, yes, I thought you knew the story of how I came to own a pair of Zeniths.  You probably know that most of the first batch was out of phase (a reversed two pin connector on one side.)  My husband had ordered them despite having been one of those to lose a lot of money to the scammer.   Bob did replace all those .. to anyone who asked.  I bet there are some who did not even know they could get a replacement and just thought they were bad.   

Anyway after my husband got the replacement he gave me the defective ones. Returning them had not been required  I could use them of course by using a cable with no hook and turning one side around.  Eventually my husband turned the connector around (always a risk of permanent damage).  The operation was successful and I can now use mine with  cable with hook.

Just because I have these and others that are more expensive and maybe technically "better" does not mean I love my cheaper gems any less.  In fact, I kind of take pleasure in the fact that I can enjoy my music just as much with my "lesser" gear.  

...and don't forget, I do enjoy my buds even more.


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> I'm not too enamoured either. I lost money pre-ordering the Icarus 1 and 2, neither of which existed.



Yes, my husband was supposed to get the Icarus 4, the Phoenix headphone and some other little weird dac? thingie.  If it were up to me there would be no IMR stuff in this house.


----------



## DBaldock9

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually everything I have is in the list in my profile... which since the change is a little harder to find.  We have to click on the About tab once we are on a persons profile page.  I should mention to the team about how annoying that is.  I even tried to link directly and it does not work.
> 
> ...



Could you try clicking on the "Audio Gear" link in my Signature, and tell me whether it's actually linking to my gear list? Thanks!


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, my husband was supposed to get the Icarus 4, the Phoenix headphone and some other little weird dac? thingie.  If it were up to me there would be no IMR stuff in this house.


The Phoenix was quite expensive, wasn't it? That sucks! IMR=Incredibly Massive Rip-off!


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes, my husband was supposed to get the Icarus 4, the Phoenix headphone and some other little weird dac? thingie.  If it were up to me there would be no IMR stuff in this house.



I seem to have struck a nerve here and that was not my intention. I too lost out on the 10 pound Icurus 4 thingy but as I saw that Titanic situation sinking I did not keep throwing money at a ship with a hole in the side big enough to drive a tug boat right in  I was not there when the wheels fell off and I doubt any Head-Fiers were in that suite in Derbyshire (Whatever it was) UK. I only know of my direct dealings with Bob and until I see hard evidence he was the main/sole perp. to everyone's misfortune I can't just assume! I do understand so many's feelings but I never really got burned nor have I ever had a negative experience with the man so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 25, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Could you try clicking on the "Audio Gear" link in my Signature, and tell me whether it's actually linking to my gear list? Thanks!



Yes it works.  Not sure why mine did not.  I will try again or maybe you can PM me about how you did yours



Nimweth said:


> The Phoenix was quite expensive, wasn't it? That sucks! IMR=Incredibly Massive Rip-off!



It was £99 for preorder. if you did it within  the first 30 days.  Retail was to be £249.  Dual push pull beryllium  drivers on each side.  A way to change from open to closed.  Metal construction.  Would have had the Trinity house sound if it had existed.

About half way down this page is a post with photos and specs

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...he-future-holds.828234/page-151#post-13590914



Podster said:


> I seem to have struck a nerve here and that was not my intention. I too lost out on the 10 pound Icurus 4 thingy but as I saw that Titanic situation sinking I did not keep throwing money at a ship with a hole in the side big enough to drive a tug boat right in  I was not there when the wheels fell off and I doubt any Head-Fiers were in that suite in Derbyshire (Whatever it was) UK. I only know of my direct dealings with Bob and until I see hard evidence he was the main/sole perp. to everyone's misfortune I can't just assume! I do understand so many's feelings but I never really got burned nor have I ever had a negative experience with the man so I'll just leave it at that.



That 10 pound thingie was the 1 or 2.   The Icarus IV was an upgrade to the III and was around £200 so we were out around £300.  The hard evidence is out there if you spend enough time researching... and believe me, when I research I research hard!



Podster said:


> as I saw that Titanic situation sinking I did not keep throwing money at a ship with a hole in the side big enough to drive a tug boat right in



This is where some very trusting people kept believing the constant promises that things would be shipped soon.  There was always a reason for the delays.  As for the headphone I have a feeling that no one else ordered one because at that point almost everyone had stopped trusting.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes it works.  Not sure why mine did not.  I will try again or maybe you can PM me about how you did yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Icarus 1 was a headphone amplifier, I seem to remember, and the Icarus 2 was a DAP/DAC with Bluetooth. Shipping next week. Guaranteed.


----------



## Podster

Sad that the UK with all that evidence just lets someone walk away Scott free  Then again I may be calling the kettle black thinking of whose running this place right now LOL I'm pretty sure though that Trinity Audio and the word Guaranteed were never synonymous  Too many promises and changes for me to keep up with I, II, III and IV Icarus models, as far as I knew they were the last words of a dying man


----------



## HungryPanda

DBaldock9 said:


> Could you try clicking on the "Audio Gear" link in my Signature, and tell me whether it's actually linking to my gear list? Thanks!


If I click about on your page I can see your gear but do not see a signature on your post


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Sad that the UK with all that evidence just lets someone walk away Scott free  Then again I may be calling the kettle black thinking of whose running this place right now LOL I'm pretty sure though that Trinity Audio and the word Guaranteed were never synonymous  Too many promises and changes for me to keep up with I, II, III and IV Icarus models, as far as I knew they were the last words of a dying man



The III actually arrived after many delays.... so some did continue to hold out for the IV.


----------



## mbwilson111 (Feb 26, 2020)

HungryPanda said:


> If I click about on your page I can see your gear but do not see a signature on your post



Do signatures show on mobile?  I was using my desktop.

the link on your signature is working... I will try to do mine again later.  When the site first updated I did have it working... and then it didn't

Still, I don't like it that when we click on a users profile it does not take us directly to their "About"  info but takes us to a status page instead.. which for most people is left empty

Edit:  I fixed the link so it works now


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> The III actually arrived after many delays.... so some did continue to hold out for the IV.



Yes, my III's were my last purchase. Not sure if it needed upgrading but there were a lot of Smoke and Mirrors happening at that point and I always counted myself lucky my 10 pound DAC was all I lost out on. No doubt several people within that organizations were flying by the seat of their pants, even today the business model is never going to build an empire  

I have to say the Icarus III is still my fave of the TA models I've owned, now put that flame thrower down will ya LOL


----------



## chinmie (Feb 25, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes it works. Not sure why mine did not. I will try again or maybe you can PM me about how you did yours



your gear link name is correct, but the actual URL link is missing the "/about" text
i also checked my signature link, and it's also missing that part (maybe messed up because of the website update). I've edited mine and now it's working again

you could also edit it by adding   /#about       instead just /about


----------



## fullmoon280

So the housing on one of my tin audio t2s is f-cked and sound now cuts in and out so I am in need of a new pair of iems. After a quick browse of this thread I see the cambridge audio se1's mentioned being on sale on amazon for $20. This interests me greatly as I am pretty rough on my iems and dont really wanna drop $40-50+ on iems again right now since I will most likely end up destroying them lol. 

How do the se'1s compare to the t2s? What type of genres are they good for? I listen to a wide variety of music including jpop, kpop, classical, rap, rock, metal, and just whatever sounds pleasant to my ears. How good would these iems be with my diverse tastes in music? Are there any other strong contenders for the $20 and under price tag that I can preferably buy on amazon(not limited to amazon but I do have giftcards so its prefered). 

If these are a keeper is the $20 price a sale price or something? If it is and the iems are good enough I may just pick up 2 pairs for when I eventually break the first pair.


----------



## dharmasteve

fullmoon280 said:


> So the housing on one of my tin audio t2s is f-cked and sound now cuts in and out so I am in need of a new pair of iems. After a quick browse of this thread I see the cambridge audio se1's mentioned being on sale on amazon for $20. This interests me greatly as I am pretty rough on my iems and dont really wanna drop $40-50+ on iems again right now since I will most likely end up destroying them lol.
> 
> How do the se'1s compare to the t2s? What type of genres are they good for? I listen to a wide variety of music including jpop, kpop, classical, rap, rock, metal, and just whatever sounds pleasant to my ears. How good would these iems be with my diverse tastes in music? Are there any other strong contenders for the $20 and under price tag that I can preferably buy on amazon(not limited to amazon but I do have giftcards so its prefered).
> 
> If these are a keeper is the $20 price a sale price or something? If it is and the iems are good enough I may just pick up 2 pairs for when I eventually break the first pair.


I think the SE1s do have a T2 with bass quality. They are worn downwards. Like the T2 I do not find them V-shaped as the mids are relatively forward. Soundstage is quite good. They are definitely worth £20/$20.


----------



## mbwilson111

fullmoon280 said:


> If these are a keeper is the $20 price a sale price or something? If it is and the iems are good enough I may just pick up 2 pairs for when I eventually break the first pair.



It is a closeout price.  They originally retailed around $80. Cambridge Audio is a very well respected British company known for their speakers and other gear.  This was something they did as part of a charity event. They will support your purchase.  I got an email from them stating that although Amazon was responsible for the delivery they were  supporting the product and hoped that I was happy with them.


----------



## fullmoon280

dharmasteve said:


> I think the SE1s do have a T2 with bass quality. They are worn downwards. Like the T2 I do not find them V-shaped as the mids are relatively forward. Soundstage is quite good. They are definitely worth £20/$20.



Sweet ill pick a pair up then!



mbwilson111 said:


> It is a closeout price.  They originally retailed around $80. Cambridge Audio is a very well respected British company known for their speakers and other gear.  This was something they did as part of a charity event. They will support your purchase.  I got an email from them stating that although Amazon was responsible for the delivery they were  supporting the product and hoped that I was happy with them.



Then I just may pick up a 2nd pair if I like them as a backup before its gone.


----------



## DBaldock9

HungryPanda said:


> If I click about on your page I can see your gear but do not see a signature on your post



When I access the forums using the Opera browser on my Android phone - if it's in Mobile mode, there's no signature - but the signature is displayed in Desktop mode.


----------



## chinmie

DBaldock9 said:


> When I access the forums using the Opera browser on my Android phone - if it's in Mobile mode, there's no signature - but the signature is displayed in Desktop mode.



with Chrome in mobile mode on the phone, signatures also not visible. i usually browse the forum with my tablet though, and it's visible with that


----------



## Nimweth

fullmoon280 said:


> So the housing on one of my tin audio t2s is f-cked and sound now cuts in and out so I am in need of a new pair of iems. After a quick browse of this thread I see the cambridge audio se1's mentioned being on sale on amazon for $20. This interests me greatly as I am pretty rough on my iems and dont really wanna drop $40-50+ on iems again right now since I will most likely end up destroying them lol.
> 
> How do the se'1s compare to the t2s? What type of genres are they good for? I listen to a wide variety of music including jpop, kpop, classical, rap, rock, metal, and just whatever sounds pleasant to my ears. How good would these iems be with my diverse tastes in music? Are there any other strong contenders for the $20 and under price tag that I can preferably buy on amazon(not limited to amazon but I do have giftcards so its prefered).
> 
> If these are a keeper is the $20 price a sale price or something? If it is and the iems are good enough I may just pick up 2 pairs for when I eventually break the first pair.


The SE1 is a real find. It sounds great with many genres and has no real weakness regarding sound quality. It is well made and comes with a good set of accessories. At the current price it's a no-brainer.


----------



## trumpethead

I received my QKZ Vk4 from the Qkz store on Ali. They came with two very distinctly different patterns on the shell. Seller refused to address the issue and kept sending me separate coupons that I could not use on one order to buy a new pair.. These are  the black checkered ones. I opened a dispute and the Ali proposal credit of $3.51on a 12 dollar order. Not happy but the other option was to return at my expense.. Just a heads up that Ali buyer protection is not protecting like it used to. Could Coronavirus be having an affect on the sellers bottom line??


----------



## Podster

trumpethead said:


> I received my QKZ Vk4 from the Qkz store on Ali. They came with two very distinctly different patterns on the shell. Seller refused to address the issue and kept sending me separate coupons that I could not use on one order to buy a new pair.. These are  the black checkered ones. I opened a dispute and the Ali proposal credit of $3.51on a 12 dollar order. Not happy but the other option was to return at my expense.. Just a heads up that Ali buyer protection is not protecting like it used to. Could Coronavirus be having an affect on the sellers bottom line??



That is just bizarre for sure but now you can easily identify left from right just by visual glance! That @Slater guy was spot on that these have the identical shell with the Opera Factory OM1  

Thinking about this thread title I'd be willing to bet any one of these may fit the bill for many, especially those that like and appreciate the brand and their continued progress


----------



## HerrXRDS

Nimweth said:


> The SE1 is a real find. It sounds great with many genres and has no real weakness regarding sound quality. It is well made and comes with a good set of accessories. At the current price it's a no-brainer.



How's the soundstage. I want something that sounds large.


----------



## Nimweth

HerrXRDS said:


> How's the soundstage. I want something that sounds large.


The soundstage is very spacious. It does depend on the tips you choose, though. I am using Spiral Dots (L) which improve greatly on the supplied tips, YMMV.


----------



## dharmasteve

HerrXRDS said:


> How's the soundstage. I want something that sounds large.



I thought soundstage was the major hit for the SE1. I use Spiral Dots too. Of course what is good for the goose is not always good for the gander, but I thought soundstage was where the SE1s were as good, and better probably, than the Blon 03 or Urbanfun iss014. The SE1s even sound good on my Samsung S9 plus phone. There are a lot of restaurants in London SE1 where the chips will be more expensive than these little IEMs. They are as cheap as chips.........well nearly.


----------



## Podster

Has the clone Dr. struck again? I just can't keep up with Chi-Fi anymore, is the Urbanfun YBF and the Blon the same iem or at least the same shell? Is the YBF also the one referred to as the "Blob"


----------



## Nimweth

I've been wondering about that. Sometimes "Blob", and "Urbanblob". The shell does look like the BL-03, that's one reason I haven't gone for them. Another shell which is similar is the Whizzer A15 Pro, same fit issues: top heavy, angled connectors, smooth teardrop shape, slippery surfaces.


----------



## voja (Feb 26, 2020)

Podster said:


> Has the clone Dr. struck again? I just can't keep up with Chi-Fi anymore, is the Urbanfun YBF and the Blon the same iem or at least the same shell? Is the YBF also the one referred to as the "Blob"


You will have to confirm with others to be certain, but I don't think it's the same shell, but it looks very similar for sure. Some time ago I know that somebody said that the UrbanFun YBF is a better BL-03, apparently everything that was wrong with the BL-03 isn't present in the UrbanFun YBF, if I am not mistaken it has been said that the fit of the YBF is better too.
They do look similar and it's easy to get confused, and it isn't exactly the easiest to dig out the older messages about it.

EDIT: I have dug up some info about the YBF-ISS014
@HungryPanda said that the bass is tighter on the YBF, and that it's more boomy on the BL-03. Top end is similar. He also said that the YBF is more comfortable.


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> You will have to confirm with others to be certain, but I don't think it's the same shell, but it looks very similar for sure. Some time ago I know that somebody said that the UrbanFun YBF is a better BL-03, apparently everything that was wrong with the BL-03 isn't present in the UrbanFun YBF, if I am not mistaken it has been said that the fit of the YBF is better too.
> They do look similar and it's easy to get confused, and it isn't exactly the easiest to dig out the older messages about it.



I googled the YBF and some apparently feel the Blon has better staging but as I always say we all hear them just a little differently! THX for the responses


----------



## chickenmoon

Nimweth said:


> I've been wondering about that. Sometimes "Blob", and "Urbanblob". The shell does look like the BL-03, that's one reason I haven't gone for them. Another shell which is similar is the Whizzer A15 Pro, same fit issues: top heavy, angled connectors, smooth teardrop shape, slippery surfaces.



In @FastAndClean special language blob is Blon and urbanblob is UrbanFun most certainly.

Shells of the A15 Pro and UrbanFun are nearly identical, the only significant difference is that the nozzle diameter is larger in the UrbanFun. The funny thing is that I always have fit issues with the former but never with the latter. I think it all comes down to the weird cable of the Whizzer.


----------



## chickenmoon (Feb 26, 2020)

Podster said:


> I googled the YBF and some apparently feel the Blon has better staging but as I always say we all hear them just a little differently! THX for the responses



In my humble opinion the UrbanFun is one of the finest IEM in the sub-1000$ (no typo) range. Everybody should get one.


----------



## Podster

chickenmoon said:


> In my humble opinion the UrbanFun is one of the finest IEMs in the sub $1000 (no typo) range. Everybody should get one.



Well that sure makes me want to give them a try, especially for the price  I've always thought my old lime green Urbanfun's were underrated, gifted mine away some time back as I just have way to many iem's as it is and always fun to turn someone else onto a little good tunes. Matter a fact gave them those and a new Benjie S5 in Red for a nice Christmas theme


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> I received my QKZ Vk4 from the Qkz store on Ali. They came with two very distinctly different patterns on the shell. Seller refused to address the issue and kept sending me separate coupons that I could not use on one order to buy a new pair.. These are  the black checkered ones. I opened a dispute and the Ali proposal credit of $3.51on a 12 dollar order. Not happy but the other option was to return at my expense.. Just a heads up that Ali buyer protection is not protecting like it used to. Could Coronavirus be having an affect on the sellers bottom line??



Nice craw-rity control!

Seriously though, that is a bummer 

I hope you get it ironed out!


----------



## dharmasteve

Podster said:


> Has the clone Dr. struck again? I just can't keep up with Chi-Fi anymore, is the Urbanfun YBF and the Blon the same iem or at least the same shell? Is the YBF also the one referred to as the "Blob"





Podster said:


> I googled the YBF and some apparently feel the Blon has better staging but as I always say we all hear them just a little differently! THX for the responses



Named the Blob by the thread starter Fastandclean. The Urbanfun iss014 is not a Blon 03 clone and is brilliant in it's own right. It's a peoples IEM...none of this $1000 nonsense. Definitely a pleasure making, happiness IEM, made for the Music.

.


----------



## Slater (Feb 26, 2020)

Podster said:


> Has the clone Dr. struck again? I just can't keep up with Chi-Fi anymore, is the Urbanfun YBF and the Blon the same iem or at least the same shell? Is the YBF also the one referred to as the "Blob"



Totally different shell, different nozzle (and thus fit), different driver (beryllium vs carbon nanotube), different plug socket (mmcx vs 2-pin), different cable, different tips, different packaging.

The only thing that’s the same is the color. But the color is technically not even the same - the Blon is electroplated a chrome finish, and the Urbanfun is polished stainless steel.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Totally different shell, different nozzle (and thus fit), different driver (beryllium vs carbon nanotube), different plug socket (mmcx vs 2-pin), different cable, different tips, different packaging.
> 
> The only thing that’s the same is the color. But the color is technically not even the same - the Blon is electroplated a chrome finish, and the Urbanfun is polished stainless steel.



I figured you would have the lowdown  Appreciate your input/impressions as well @dharmasteve. I do prefer the timber of beryllium to Carbon and as far as a DD I really like a 10mm as opposed to smaller or larger diameters (I could get shot by my Micro Driver friends for that) and of course I love my "Rockets"  Stainless (especially brushed) over electroplate. Pod's so dang picky LOL

Brushed stainless is my fave finish to date And yes I realize these don't go in the Sub <$100 thread unless you ask that "Aminus" person as well they are not Chi-Fi "Oh-Solo-Meo"


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Nice craw-rity control!
> 
> Seriously though, that is a bummer
> 
> I hope you get it ironed out!



Thanks, I'm gonna take the 3.51 credit otherwise I'm gonna lose out. I think they sound great for the money however I did not want mismatched patterns..Oh Well Chi Fi QC Strikes again!!


----------



## Nimweth

fullmoon280 said:


> So the housing on one of my tin audio t2s is f-cked and sound now cuts in and out so I am in need of a new pair of iems. After a quick browse of this thread I see the cambridge audio se1's mentioned being on sale on amazon for $20. This interests me greatly as I am pretty rough on my iems and dont really wanna drop $40-50+ on iems again right now since I will most likely end up destroying them lol.
> 
> How do the se'1s compare to the t2s? What type of genres are they good for? I listen to a wide variety of music including jpop, kpop, classical, rap, rock, metal, and just whatever sounds pleasant to my ears. How good would these iems be with my diverse tastes in music? Are there any other strong contenders for the $20 and under price tag that I can preferably buy on amazon(not limited to amazon but I do have giftcards so its prefered).
> 
> If these are a keeper is the $20 price a sale price or something? If it is and the iems are good enough I may just pick up 2 pairs for when I eventually break the first pair.


As well as the SE1 you might want to consider these, similar sound and very cheap: https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-20381-CROMO-IEM-75-Earphones/dp/B00A8MEJNY


----------



## HungryPanda

I bought those Cromo 75's and forgot to give them a listen. I'll have to dig them out


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> I bought those Cromo 75's and forgot to give them a listen. I'll have to dig them out



Ah the old Triple Lindy eh, that is a great dive


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Ah the old Triple Lindy eh, that is a great dive



No respect!


----------



## alex9090

Well, I know these headphones have been mentioned in the past and I know the supply is quite limited (not limited, but you need to order it from China), I recommend the Somic MH463 (now called the V2). I've owned them in the past, they died eventually, but for 50-60$ (the price for which they were selling) they had not competitor. I would compare the sound with Sennheiser HD 569, an open sound and quite a great experience. Unfortunately the reliability is quite bad and it depends on how "lucky" you are.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Today I posted my review about the Shozy Form 1.1. It is a recommended buy!

https://www.headfonia.com/shozy-form-1-1-review/


----------



## Nimweth (Feb 27, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> In @FastAndClean special language blob is Blon and urbanblob is UrbanFun most certainly.
> 
> Shells of the A15 Pro and UrbanFun are nearly identical, the only significant difference is that the nozzle diameter is larger in the UrbanFun. The funny thing is that I always have fit issues with the former but never with the latter. I think it all comes down to the weird cable of the Whizzer.


I found the BLON cable almost as weird, and it similarly pulls the IEMs out of my ears!


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> Well that sure makes me want to give them a try, especially for the price  I've always thought my old lime green Urbanfun's were underrated, gifted mine away some time back as I just have way to many iem's as it is and always fun to turn someone else onto a little good tunes. Matter a fact gave them those and a new Benjie S5 in Red for a nice Christmas theme


I agree with you about the Urban Fun, I have black ones and still enjoy them (with Spiral Dots of course!)


----------



## Podster

Nimweth said:


> I agree with you about the Urban Fun, I have black ones and still enjoy them (with Spiral Dots of course!)



Indeed, not only is the Urbanfun's an awesome sub <$100 iem but this entire rig for sub <$50 is unreal imo  As mentioned before I love the timber of a Beryllium DD





My choice this morning is also another sweet sub <$100 iem with the Shozy Form 1.1 finish, the Koel is quite amazing for a single BA iem


----------



## mochill

Podster said:


> I figured you would have the lowdown  Appreciate your input/impressions as well @dharmasteve. I do prefer the timber of beryllium to Carbon and as far as a DD I really like a 10mm as opposed to smaller or larger diameters (I could get shot by my Micro Driver friends for that) and of course I love my "Rockets"  Stainless (especially brushed) over electroplate. Pod's so dang picky LOL
> 
> Brushed stainless is my fave finish to date And yes I realize these don't go in the Sub <$100 thread unless you ask that "Aminus" person as well they are not Chi-Fi "Oh-Solo-Meo"


Rockets are titanium


----------



## Podster (Feb 27, 2020)

mochill said:


> Rockets are titanium



Yes they are but this post was really just about bullet shaped/designed shells  I do like Ti shell material as well but for looks the brushed stainless rocks

For a little 6.5mm Micro driver the Rockets kick arse Not to mention they are a thang O'Beauty





Oh yeah, forgot to mention R.I.P. Aurisonics Still no where near as sad as Dre making 950 Million on Beats


----------



## RikudouGoku

my review of the Final Audio E1000

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-e1000.23550/reviews#item-review-23327


----------



## CoiL

I`m getting really close to 20$ IEM "beating" KPE (modded) and BL-03...

...and starting to believe that FR response can be very similar sounding but very different looking at certain profiles.
Never expected "flat" FR response from sub-bass up to mids sound so natural but yet musical.
I`m starting to understand and believe into crinacle target curve. 
Atm I`m still tad preferring more extended sub-bass but I`m getting confused how such "flat" bass area response can sound pretty similar to Harman-like tuning!
Harman target is much easier to hit/tune and that`s why it is "more popular" over high-end "crinacle target curve" tuned IEMs.
These are just my thoughts and take it as you like, just wanted to share


----------



## barbaresh

I'm start to think about the whole chifi industry. It's like a mother un-named brand that split to multiple named brand like Dunu, blon, shozy etc. They are all the same thing but tuned a little different. But if you looked at the FR they are like the same thing with different cables and ear tips. Even the price range does not make any sense.


----------



## baskingshark

barbaresh said:


> I'm start to think about the whole chifi industry. It's like a mother un-named brand that split to multiple named brand like Dunu, blon, shozy etc. They are all the same thing but tuned a little different. But if you looked at the FR they are like the same thing with different cables and ear tips. Even the price range does not make any sense.



Nowadays most CHIFI tunings are generally harmanish or V shaped (or variants of these tunings), especially at the budget segment, as these seem to be the most consumer friendly tunings, which in turn lead to most sales. Especially since the budget CHIFI segment is very competitive and every sale is important to the CHIFI brands.

But FR doesn't tell the whole story though. Subjective elements like timbre, isolation, details, imaging and instrument separation cannot be told just by looking at FR.

A lot of CHIFI make OEMs for other less established companies (eg KZ), and I wouldn't be surprised some CHIFI companies source their parts (eg drivers and shells) from the same manufacturer or factory, it's a much closer knit industry than we think it is. There've been CHIFI IEMs that were sold under different brands but essentially contained the same internals and tuning (other than the brand logo externally).



Pricing is another can of worms though. I'm pretty sure some western TOTL or even midfi to summitFI CHIFI sets are way cheaper than their actual retail price. But one must factor in stuff like marketing, R&D, labour and materials costs, economies of scale etc. Some CHIFI use "branded" drivers like Knowles and Sonion in contrast to cheaper Bellsing drivers. Some CHIFI skim at QC to provide the cheapest available pricing to the customers, some are known for their better tuning and customer service, but charge a higher premium etc. In fact I suspect the western market is not where the majority of the CHIFI sales go to (I think their local domestic China market is much larger than the west), so the CHIFI tuners and companies will probably focus more at their own market than externally, hence CHIFI seems to be sold cheaper on their local Taobao than external platforms.


----------



## rggz

CoiL said:


> I`m getting really close to 20$ IEM "beating" KPE (modded) and BL-03...
> 
> ...and starting to believe that FR response can be very similar sounding but very different looking at certain profiles.
> Never expected "flat" FR response from sub-bass up to mids sound so natural but yet musical.
> ...



Is it the VE BIE that you mentioned somewhere? But coming from you, I'd expect it to be heavily modded to a point only you will have this thing, lol. Tbf, crin's target looks like a smooth version of the XBA-N3, which he posted a rather positive impression. But the sub-bass is nowhere close to "flat" as the typical Ety target (DF?) or the VDSF target which Moondrop has been following as a Harman with more natural bass with their new models (S8 and Blessing 2).


----------



## voja

I wanted to ask everybody about this. Since coronavirus is still "active" and causing chaos, many factories have shut down. As we all know Chi-Fi is mostly based in China. Many companies are not working, I personally haven't been able to get in touch with any of them. Even FiiO isn't responding, although we are in touch. 
I am assuming that this is happening due to the virus, and shutting down of both factories and work (people don't go to work). 

When do you think these companies will get back on track and start working? The whole situation is just horrible, especially because the virus is spreading to more countries... but media is spreading a fake panic, and drama, many media companies have added a ton of bs to over-dramatize it and cause unnecessary panic.


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> I wanted to ask everybody about this. Since coronavirus is still "active" and causing chaos, many factories have shut down. As we all know Chi-Fi is mostly based in China. Many companies are not working, I personally haven't been able to get in touch with any of them. Even FiiO isn't responding, although we are in touch.
> I am assuming that this is happening due to the virus, and shutting down of both factories and work (people don't go to work).
> 
> When do you think these companies will get back on track and start working? The whole situation is just horrible, especially because the virus is spreading to more countries... but media is spreading a fake panic, and drama, many media companies have added a ton of bs to over-dramatize it and cause unnecessary panic.


They have fully started working this week. At least from what I saw from Moondrop.


----------



## Jenz

Hi there. 

Is this the right forum? If not, please move it to the correct category. Thank you. 

can you please name me models with multi ba configuration (no hybrids) with warm sound. bass a little raised but not bleeding in the middle. neutral in the middle without this aggressive Asian vote like at KZ for example. and easy rolling heights without hissing. The most important design feature should be long nozzles! I have deep ear canals and I cannot get a seal with standard or short nozzles. About as long as the A&K Billie Jean. So about 1cm. The brand doesn't matter at first. Price up to around € 600. Thanks Greetings Jens


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> They have fully started working this week. At least from what I saw from Moondrop.


Hm. Interesting. I did notice that Shozy was working, however BGVP oficially told me that they haven't been working and that it will be " a while" until they do. This may be the case with other brands, as though I have absolutely no way to confirm whether they are working or not. I just think that getting in contact right now is a bit of an issue, I was also directed to another store when contacted Moondrop. I don't remember the exact date when I reached out to FiiO about the EA3, however I might need to wait until next week to see whether they are available or not. 
BQEYZ is also working, I can confirm this.


----------



## yorosello

voja said:


> Hm. Interesting. I did notice that Shozy was working, however BGVP oficially told me that they haven't been working and that it will be " a while" until they do. This may be the case with other brands, as though I have absolutely no way to confirm whether they are working or not. I just think that getting in contact right now is a bit of an issue, I was also directed to another store when contacted Moondrop. I don't remember the exact date when I reached out to FiiO about the EA3, however I might need to wait until next week to see whether they are available or not.
> BQEYZ is also working, I can confirm this.


I think depend on the region as well. Maybe bgvp is based near to the center of outbreak so they aren't recovering as fast as others


----------



## voja

yorosello said:


> I think depend on the region as well. Maybe bgvp is based near to the center of outbreak so they aren't recovering as fast as others


Shozy just got back to me, they are also affected.
I think that many companies are affected, since many factories are closed. They cannot get the parts delivered and also working is paused. As the time is passing more and more regions and countries are getting affected, many countries are in "closed down" and everything is put off. I think I will give everything some time and hope these countries heal, and hopefully soon we put an end to the coronavirus. It's a horrible situation.

I also want to say that the Jade Audio EA3 is a good IEM, and that everybody who has one should give it time. The sub-bass and soundstage are great on this IEM, they are harsh and piercing out of the box, but from my experience, now that I used it daily for over a month, the treble isn't piercing and harsh, but overall they still lean towards a bright sounding signature. I will be uploading both my written and video review very soon. I have just been enjoying the EA3 for low volume listening, and I think that "low volume" IEM category is non existent, I like how the EA3 performs at low volume, the bass is present, the treble isn't as bright, but vocals still lack dynamics and cut through the mix.


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> Shozy just got back to me, they are also affected.
> I think that many companies are affected, since many factories are closed. They cannot get the parts delivered and also working is paused. As the time is passing more and more regions and countries are getting affected, many countries are in "closed down" and everything is put off. I think I will give everything some time and hope these countries heal, and hopefully soon we put an end to the coronavirus. It's a horrible situation.
> 
> I also want to say that the Jade Audio EA3 is a good IEM, and that everybody who has one should give it time. The sub-bass and soundstage are great on this IEM, they are harsh and piercing out of the box, but from my experience, now that I used it daily for over a month, the treble isn't piercing and harsh, but overall they still lean towards a bright sounding signature. I will be uploading both my written and video review very soon. I have just been enjoying the EA3 for low volume listening, and I think that "low volume" IEM category is non existent, I like how the EA3 performs at low volume, the bass is present, the treble isn't as bright, but vocals still lack dynamics and cut through the mix.



I agree with you about the EA3, it is really affected by the Fletcher Munson Curve. At low volumes it is perceived as more U shaped with lesser bass/treble, whereas at higher volumes it is perceived as more V shaped. And the treble is also affected by eartip and source selection. Though yep, even with these mods, it is still a bright sound signature that will be best suited for trebleheads, but I'm somewhat treble sensitive and can still appreciate it with low volumes, warm source and narrower bore eartips. 

The EA3 seems like it is quite a polarizing IEM, with a lot of folks here disliking/liking it in the reviews section. I'm not sure if those that rated it badly tried the above mods and spent more time with it rather than a brief listen, I try to give an IEM a chance with tiprolling and different sources etc before giving up on it. I stand by my assessment that the EA3 is a good sub $50 set for soundstage, subbass extension and technicalities, but the problem is the competition at that price range is tremendous and most folks in the CHIFI thread would probably already have something that is better than it, plus it is a bright IEM which may not suit treble sensitive folks.



As for the coronavirus situation, I hope all the sick folks recover soon, but I'm not optimistic actually that it will resolve soon. My country went thru SARS previously in 2002/2003 and it took 9 months for the virus to be eradicated worldwide. From reports I've seen, this coronavirus seems less deadly than SARS, but is more contagious, so I think it is gonna be around for a long time. It might be even the new baseline for the next few months and beyond. I think the mortality quoted outside China is 0.2%, but this is probably lower as a lot of cases are mild or not diagnosed due to lack of manpower/money in a lot of developing countries and even in China itself. So the mortality is closer to that of a seasonal flu, with majority of infected folks just getting mild symptoms, but everyone seems to be in a panic over it, and it will probably trigger a recession this year. Which will probably mean less CHIFI gear for us, sigh, 2019 was a stellar year for CHIFI, but I'm not optimistic about 2020.


----------



## yorosello

I tried to give EA3 another chance last time but it really didn't suit my taste idk why.


----------



## darmanastartes

My Kinera Tyr review is now up on Head-Fi in addition to my blog. 
I am in the EA3 hater camp, and no amount of tip-rolling is likely to change that. Its midrange simply sounds wrong to me.


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> The EA3 seems like it is quite a polarizing IEM, with a lot of folks here disliking/liking it in the reviews section. I'm not sure if those that rated it badly tried the above mods and spent more time with it rather than a brief listen, I try to give an IEM a chance with tiprolling and different sources etc before giving up on it. I stand by my assessment that the EA3 is a good sub $50 set for soundstage, subbass extension and technicalities, but the problem is the competition at that price range is tremendous and most folks in the CHIFI thread would probably already have something that is better than it, plus it is a bright IEM which may not suit treble sensitive folks.


Unfortunately it did receive a lot of hate, and I have to say that I am not pleased with the way some people wrote their review for the review tour... some didn't take their time and overall wrote it very badly, I mean it's up to the person, but just seems a bit disrespectful in my opinion.
I took everything into consideration in my review, I go into a great amount of detail in my written review, and just go briefly over everything in my video review.
The EA3 is far from being an easy pick for those of us here, who follow chi-fi, we are aware of other models and brands in community. However I consider it a great all-ppurpose IEM, they will simply not satisfy an audiophile, that's for sure. I found watching movies on them particularly enjoyable, I am sure that gaming could also be very much enjoyable. I don't know what exact song I was listening to, or I was just messing around in Logic Pro, but the soundstage is nuts. It goes a good 10-20 cm outside of the IEM's, at least that's what it felt like to me. 
Overall they aren't bad, but for people who are in this community, and for those of us who mainly use them for music listening, there are simply better options. But by all means the EA3 is a great authentic/legit IEM for someone who is particularly looking for a low-volume listening IEM, because the sub-bass of these is beyond present at low volumes, and the soundstage + the sub-bass is the perfect combo for movies and games. 

I am working on finishing my written review and doing some finishing touches to my video review, both will be up soon.



darmanastartes said:


> I am in the EA3 hater camp, and no amount of tip-rolling is likely to change that. Its midrange simply sounds wrong to me.


That is understandable as though the midrange does sound wrong. Again I forgot which exactly songs were the easy give away of it, but I know for a fact that I feel that only the vocals are boxy, lack dynamics, other parts of the mix are fine. Mid range is definitely the main disadvantage here.


----------



## HerrXRDS (Feb 29, 2020)

Got the SE1, found them quite mediocre, somehow thin sounding and nowhere near as enjoyable as the E3000, Blon, Crescent, AKG Samsung and some others in this price bracket. Combined with that cable, I don't really want to spend any more time with them burning and tip rolling, in a drawer they go. BTW, shout out to E3000, took them out today after many months and enjoyed them as much as my other many times more expensive sets, such a good listen. These hold up well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Pricing is another can of worms though. I'm pretty sure some western TOTL or even midfi to summitFI CHIFI sets are way cheaper than their actual retail price. But one must factor in stuff like marketing, R&D, labour and materials costs, economies of scale etc. Some CHIFI use "branded" drivers like Knowles and Sonion in contrast to cheaper Bellsing drivers. Some CHIFI skim at QC to provide the cheapest available pricing to the customers, some are known for their better tuning and customer service, but charge a higher premium etc. In fact I suspect the western market is not where the majority of the CHIFI sales go to (I think their local domestic China market is much larger than the west), so the CHIFI tuners and companies will probably focus more at their own market than externally, hence CHIFI seems to be sold cheaper on their local Taobao than external platforms.


The price difference between Taobao and everywhere else can also be because they might need more staff that can speak or at least read english well. So that is another souce where their money goes to.


----------



## CoiL

rggz said:


> Is it the VE BIE that you mentioned somewhere? But coming from you, I'd expect it to be heavily modded to a point only you will have this thing, lol. Tbf, crin's target looks like a smooth version of the XBA-N3, which he posted a rather positive impression. But the sub-bass is nowhere close to "flat" as the typical Ety target (DF?) or the VDSF target which Moondrop has been following as a Harman with more natural bass with their new models (S8 and Blessing 2).


Yes, it`s modified quite heavily - BIE drivers inside IT01 shells with driver and nozzle re-tuning. It took me quite a lot of tries to get tuning "right" but was worth exploring and testing.
I`m actually able to repeat that tuning but it needs some adjusting and measurings to match channels FR response.
I was referring to this crins target: https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidel...mpt_at_a_target_curve_based_on_my_subjective/
https://imgur.com/a/V6FZ3WO
 ...but of course not exactly same as his (but close enough to understand his target).


----------



## rggz (Feb 29, 2020)

CoiL said:


> Yes, it`s modified quite heavily - BIE drivers inside IT01 shells with driver and nozzle re-tuning. It took me quite a lot of tries to get tuning "right" but was worth exploring and testing.
> I`m actually able to repeat that tuning but it needs some adjusting and measurings to match channels FR response.
> I was referring to this crins target: https://www.reddit.com/r/inearfidel...mpt_at_a_target_curve_based_on_my_subjective/
> https://imgur.com/a/V6FZ3WO
> ...but of course not exactly same as his (but close enough to understand his target).



Gotcha.

So this is not a simply $20 IEM anymore, the housing and parts are probably higher than BL-03 or a used KPE. But that sounds like a cool project, though.


----------



## zenki

EA3 is a bloated earring OOTB but after break in it's a totally different beast. (needs time for break in though)
I've updated my review on it.


----------



## SoundChoice

HerrXRDS said:


> Got the SE1, found them quite mediocre, somehow thin sounding and nowhere near as enjoyable as the E3000, Blon, Crescent, AKG Samsung and some others in this price bracket. Combined with that cable, I don't really want to spend any more time with them burning and tip rolling, in a drawer they go. BTW, shout out to E3000, took them out today after many months and enjoyed them as much as my other many times more expensive sets, such a good listen. These hold up well.



Same. First impression was I would rather hear the full sound of the Sony MH755 instead.


----------



## Denox123

Jenz said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Is this the right forum? If not, please move it to the correct category. Thank you.
> 
> can you please name me models with multi ba configuration (no hybrids) with warm sound. bass a little raised but not bleeding in the middle. neutral in the middle without this aggressive Asian vote like at KZ for example. and easy rolling heights without hissing. The most important design feature should be long nozzles! I have deep ear canals and I cannot get a seal with standard or short nozzles. About as long as the A&K Billie Jean. So about 1cm. The brand doesn't matter at first. Price up to around € 600. Thanks Greetings Jens


Moondrop S8


----------



## CoiL

rggz said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> So this is not a simply $20 IEM anymore, the housing and parts are probably higher than BL-03 or a used KPE. But that sounds like a cool project, though.


Yeah, but drivers are main thing doing sound. In case of BIE drivers - they are highly reactive/sensitive for modding, best I`ve had so far.
If there were no corona spreading around, I would order ED12 shells and another BIE and do it again


----------



## voja (Mar 1, 2020)

My review is of the Jade Audio EA3 is officially up. Finally, here it is: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jade-audio-ea3.24116/reviews#item-review-23338

I wrote the written review a while ago, and updated recently. However I just couldn't help myself but try and make a video about it. Ever since I have received it I had a vision of a cinematic-like video of it, and I decided to do it purely out of fun. Keep in mind that I have never used a camera to record (I used a simple compact camera when I was little, but besides that, that's pretty much it). In under one month I managed to record the footage (which took a bit longer due to bad weather), learn editing software for both audio and video, create a logo, and sync music with the video. What started off as a fun video ended up being a somewhat of a "project" and obsession. Overall I'm happy with the end results, I hope somebody can enjoy it as well. Let me know your opinion about it.

I am aware of some parts which need improvement. I know that the quality of my mic isn't good, it was recorder on a smartphone and I did all I could to make it sound acceptable (even though the "s" sounds are very harsh).
What you will notice if you both read my written review and watch my video review, is that I express myself much better through text. I haven't spoken English in a while, so I couldn't just do it in one take, I kept making pauses etc.. which overall made it seem like I am reading a script (I initially tried to make a script but it sounded way too artificial) even with me not reading a script, it might give an impression that I am being influenced to say something, and that's exactly what I mean by "I don't express myself well in the video". I will work on improving my content, and will definitely work on expressing myself verbally. Both my video and written review consist of purely my honest opinion.

There seems to be a problem with Youtube.. It made the video lower resolution than my initial 1080p 50fps rendered footage. I even uploaded it to Google Drive which seems to have better quality even though it's also using Youtube to play it back. If someone can help me out with this I'd appreciate it. The quality issue isn't noticed when you are watching it over Head-Fi, however if you go fullscreen it clearly doesn't look good. I just don't like when I cannot share the true quality of my content which I invested my time into.


----------



## genck

I can see your pictures (in the review) fine


----------



## kmmbd

voja said:


> There seems to be a problem with Youtube.. It made the video lower resolution than my initial 1080p 50fps rendered footage. I even uploaded it to Google Drive which seems to have better quality even though it's also using Youtube to play it back. If someone can help me out with this I'd appreciate it. The quality issue isn't noticed when you are watching it over Head-Fi, however if you go fullscreen it clearly doesn't look good. I just don't like when I cannot share the true quality of my content which I invested my time into.



It seems fine now. YouTube takes a while to process high fps videos and shows a lower res video while it's processing the full quality version. Nice first attempt, keep it up!


----------



## voja

kmmbd said:


> It seems fine now. YouTube takes a while to process high fps videos and shows a lower res video while it's processing the full quality version. Nice first attempt, keep it up!


Thanks, appreciate it a lot! 
I am pretty sure it has been full 24 hours since it has been uploaded to Youtube (it was on "private" for awhile) and then I put it on Public maybe ~10 hours ago.
I have some content in plan, should be exciting. Next time I will try to get a better camera to get a higher quality.


----------



## genck

Nice review voja, I've actually been using the EA3 a lot lately at work. I use dekoni bulletz mercury with them which kill any peak issues I had. I'm a fan of them.


----------



## ChefNimmo

Podster said:


> That is just bizarre for sure but now you can easily identify left from right just by visual glance! That @Slater guy was spot on that these have the identical shell with the Opera Factory OM1
> 
> Thinking about this thread title I'd be willing to bet any one of these may fit the bill for many, especially those that like and appreciate the brand and their continued progress


What’s your pick of the bunch if you were to choose 1 set?


----------



## Podster

ChefNimmo said:


> What’s your pick of the bunch if you were to choose 1 set?



Man, that is a hard one since each of these have their own unique qualities and each one can really shine with certain material; also the quality of power driving them 

I think at this point in my KZ journey and I only had one to choose it would be the ZS7 (the 6 was really my all time favorite until the release of the 7), I think for all around the 7 pretty much can carry any genre or style music better than the others I own. For me the 7 reaches out at both ends just a little better than the 6 and with that said (at least for my old ears) it gives a more expansive mid section really smoothing out the coupling of mids and highs as well as giving a better cohesion between bass and sub bass. Of course someone else's MMV Now if you want to go for genre specific my BA10 is hands down my classical and soft passage fave. Classic rock and some metal just give me a pair of ZSX's and for electronic/EDM stuff I just love my ZS4's but the ZS6 is not too shabby with those as well. Not sure if I've helped or hindered Chef but I can only tell you how they perform for my old ears

However today I am listening to another sub $100 offering that combined with the Walnuts is one of the most analog sounding portable digital rigs I've ever heard






Yes I do realize I've pushed the iem budget a little with the balanced cable but for me I get a little better clarity (very well could be my mind playing tricks on me) but I'm sticking with it


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> Man, that is a hard one since each of these have their own unique qualities and each one can really shine with certain material; also the quality of power driving them
> 
> I think at this point in my KZ journey and I only had one to choose it would be the ZS7 (the 6 was really my all time favorite until the release of the 7), I think for all around the 7 pretty much can carry any genre or style music better than the others I own. For me the 7 reaches out at both ends just a little better than the 6 and with that said (at least for my old ears) it gives a more expansive mid section really smoothing out the coupling of mids and highs as well as giving a better cohesion between bass and sub bass. Of course someone else's MMV Now if you want to go for genre specific my BA10 is hands down my classical and soft passage fave. Classic rock and some metal just give me a pair of ZSX's and for electronic/EDM stuff I just love my ZS4's but the ZS6 is not too shabby with those as well. Not sure if I've helped or hindered Chef but I can only tell you how they perform for my old ears
> 
> ...


+1 for the ZS7. It's that configuration with the mid/mid-high BAs which create that magic in the mids and give the venerable 30095 BAs a bit less to do. They are my favourite KZ set. And that sub bass ....


----------



## baskingshark

Headsup. Aliexpress is having a sale now till 8th march. Probably to boost their flagging economy after the coronavirus thingy.

I put down a few deals i saw while briefly browsing thru AE in this other thread (forgive me if there are overlapping thread contents):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-15494116

Personally I'm not scared of getting a virus in the mail. It seems this coronavirus is quite sensitive to alcohol based on some reports I've seen, so no biggie doing a wipedown (plus a month's shipping should kill the virus). I'm actually more worried about logistical and shipping delays.


----------



## FastAndClean

a bit less detailed than the Blob but so full and lush, the mids are great, darker overall but very enjoyable


----------



## stimuz

sleeping on the monoprice m350s. they were 100 a few weeks ago so I tried em out since I can't find anything on them. Insane for the price imo, only bad thing is they are extremely open back.


----------



## Slater

FastAndClean said:


> a bit less detailed than the Blob but so full and lush, the mids are great, darker overall but very enjoyable



One of these days I’m gonna pick up a set of i-Into i8.


----------



## JayGold (Mar 3, 2020)

Looking for something slightly inverse V shaped or neutral sub 50 iem. Ability to keep up with powermetal (dragonforce, mostly) is important. Removable cable is important too, prefer 2pin.
Going to order third party cable and maybe third party tips. Nice build quality and ease to fit are important. (heard blon bl03 are bad fit. is this cause of stock tips, or also cause of shell shape?)
Any recommendations?


----------



## barbaresh

JayGold said:


> Looking for something slightly inverse V shaped or neutral sub 50 iem. Ability to keep up with powermetal (dragonforce, mostly) is important. Removable cable is important too, prefer 2pin.
> Going to order third party cable and maybe third party tips. Nice build quality and ease to fit are important. (heard blon bl03 are bad fit. is this cause of stock tips, or also cause of shell shape?)


For the blon 03, the fit problem is mainly because the cable and tips. If you already going to buy third party cable and tips I'm highly suggest the blon 03.for me foam tips and some 4 core cable and foam tips from other IEM works perfect.


----------



## JayGold (Mar 3, 2020)

barbaresh said:


> For the blon 03, the fit problem is mainly because the cable and tips. If you already going to buy third party cable and tips I'm highly suggest the blon 03.for me foam tips and some 4 core cable and foam tips from other IEM works perfect.


Hmm, might just take the plunge and go blon then. some people have said the lz z05a is similar but better in almost all aspects. Any opinions on how blon compares to other iem's? are they still absolute king?
Edit: Heard they have flabby bass  and average technicalities. how do others feel about this?


----------



## malfario

JayGold said:


> Looking for something slightly inverse V shaped or neutral sub 50 iem. Ability to keep up with powermetal (dragonforce, mostly) is important. Removable cable is important too, prefer 2pin.
> Going to order third party cable and maybe third party tips. Nice build quality and ease to fit are important. (heard blon bl03 are bad fit. is this cause of stock tips, or also cause of shell shape?)
> Any recommendations?



Check out the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. Many say they are a better BL-03 without fitting issues and with a more controlled and tighter bass.
You can get them for $59 on AliExpress; not sub-50, but you save on new tips and cable.


----------



## JayGold (Mar 3, 2020)

malfario said:


> Check out the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. Many say they are a better BL-03 without fitting issues and with a more controlled and tighter bass.
> You can get them for $59 on AliExpress; not sub-50, but you save on new tips and cable.


Ahh urbanfun, with your tacky branding and impossible naming. Might just be just what i need though, lets see!
Edit: review on headfi says its very sub bass heavy, what do others think?


----------



## dharmasteve

JayGold said:


> Ahh urbanfun, with your tacky branding and impossible naming. Might just be just what i need though, lets see!
> Edit: review on headfi says its very sub bass heavy, what do others think?


The Urbanfun, whilst having a good bass, is bloat free. Bass is defined. Both midrange and highs cope with all the genres I can throw at them. They are an extremely good sounding IEM. Probably the best in their price range.


----------



## JayGold

dharmasteve said:


> The Urbanfun, whilst having a good bass, is bloat free. Bass is defined. Both midrange and highs cope with all the genres I can throw at them. They are an extremely good sounding IEM. Probably the best in their price range.


Any chance you can compare them to BQEYZ kb100? I think my selection is coming down to urbanfun vs bqeyz


----------



## dharmasteve

JayGold said:


> Any chance you can compare them to BQEYZ kb100? I think my selection is coming down to urbanfun vs bqeyz


I do have the BQEYZ KB100 also....got them when they first came out. Very good with good bass. The Urbanfun is in another league. It is just another level up. I would choose the Urbanfun, but the KB100 is a good IEM and may suit your taste.


----------



## Nimweth

JayGold said:


> Looking for something slightly inverse V shaped or neutral sub 50 iem. Ability to keep up with powermetal (dragonforce, mostly) is important. Removable cable is important too, prefer 2pin.
> Going to order third party cable and maybe third party tips. Nice build quality and ease to fit are important. (heard blon bl03 are bad fit. is this cause of stock tips, or also cause of shell shape?)
> Any recommendations?


I would suggest the TRN BA5. It has a neutral signature and the mids are not recessed. The BLON BL-03 is somewhat V shaped and mid bass is prominent. BA5 is very well made and comfortable, 2 pin cable.


----------



## Slater

JayGold said:


> Looking for something slightly inverse V shaped or neutral sub 50 iem. Ability to keep up with powermetal (dragonforce, mostly) is important. Removable cable is important too, prefer 2pin.
> Going to order third party cable and maybe third party tips. Nice build quality and ease to fit are important. (heard blon bl03 are bad fit. is this cause of stock tips, or also cause of shell shape?)
> Any recommendations?



Inverse V (so ^). Not many fit that bill. You’re basically looking for a midrange centric tuning?


----------



## JayGold

Slater said:


> Inverse V (so ^). Not many fit that bill. You’re basically looking for a midrange centric tuning?


I'm not super experienced, and terminology sometimes confuses me haha. Turns out i'm looking for something neutral with a little extra pizazz (ala hp50) or something ever so gently V shaped (like denon ah mm400). I guess my favorite quality of both of these headphone is their dynamics and ability to keep up with powermetal. Where my fidelio x2 often makes powermetal a little m essy, as do many other headphones ive tried, these 2 seem to display everything clear even when the pace picks up.

But I just ordered an LZ a6 mini (discounted at 63 euros). i hope it does me well


----------



## Makahl (Mar 5, 2020)

BGGAR posted the graph of his Urbanfun ISS014:






Also, good news to me, Linsoul is selling them so I can buy it now, lol.


----------



## baskingshark

Makahl said:


> BGGAR posted the graph of his Urbanfun ISS014:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, good news to me, Linsoul is selling them so I can buy it now, lol.



To those of you who own it, is there a subbass roll off like the graph? And a 9ish kHz spike (not sure if this is an artefact in measurements)?


----------



## touramalli

They look exactly like the Blons. Anyone knows if they are just a retuned set?


----------



## Tamirci

Here came my e3000c review. As usualy I don't have many words for fantastic iems...

https://kulakligim.net/kulakici/final-audio-e3000c-incelemesi/


----------



## mbwilson111 (Mar 5, 2020)

touramalli said:


> They look exactly like the Blons. Anyone knows if they are just a retuned set?



The Urban Fun is not a retuned Blon.  The drivers are different and if you look carefully the shells are also different.  I am actually wearing my Blon down which I think it is more suited for.   I am comfortable wearing the Urban Fun up over ear.


----------



## yorosello

mbwilson111 said:


> The Urban Fun is not a retuned Blon.  The drivers are different and if you look carefully the shells are also different.  I am actually wearing my Blon down which I think it is more suited for.   I am comfortable wearing the Urban Fun up over ear.


I think you quote the wrong person


----------



## mbwilson111

yorosello said:


> I think you quote the wrong person



Thanks... not sure how that happened but I have corrected it in my post.


----------



## FastAndClean

Urbanblob for the win, I told you so, is not a retuned blob, urbanblob different, more technical, faster, better details, but enough now, don't buy it, it will ruin some of your more expensive sets


----------



## Slater

touramalli said:


> They look exactly like the Blons. Anyone knows if they are just a retuned set?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1549#post-15486654


----------



## kmmbd

Tin  T4 is here, and I kinda like the sound of it. So far, a bit on the  bright side, but otherwise very balanced tuning. In typical "balanced"  fashion though they've killed the sub-bass extension and mid-bass thump, so yes, no more 80's  Retrowave for me while listening to these. Review coming within the next two weeks.

Now just need Moondrop Starfield for the ultimate under $100 showdown.

On another note, I noticed that the mmcx jack on the cable side doesn't sit  firmly in the socket (on the IEM side) and thus it wobbles. This is the first time I've seen such a behavior on an ~$100 IEM and I must say I'm having second thoughts already. Gotta open a return ticket on Amazon just in case. Is the "mmcx jack wobbling" issue common in T4? Can other T4 owners confirm this?


----------



## chickenmoon

kmmbd said:


> Tin  T4 is here, and I kinda like the sound of it. So far, a bit on the  bright side, but otherwise very balanced tuning. In typical "balanced"  fashion though they've killed the sub-bass extension and mid-bass thump, so yes, no more 80's  Retrowave for me while listening to these. Review coming within the next two weeks.
> 
> Now just need Moondrop Starfield for the ultimate under $100 showdown.
> 
> On another note, I noticed that the mmcx jack on the cable side doesn't sit  firmly in the socket (on the IEM side) and thus it wobbles. This is the first time I've seen such a behavior on an ~$100 IEM and I must say I'm having second thoughts already. Gotta open a return ticket on Amazon just in case. Is the "mmcx jack wobbling" issue common in T4? Can other T4 owners confirm this?



I can confirm that, mine's like that too.


----------



## Nimweth

kmmbd said:


> Tin  T4 is here, and I kinda like the sound of it. So far, a bit on the  bright side, but otherwise very balanced tuning. In typical "balanced"  fashion though they've killed the sub-bass extension and mid-bass thump, so yes, no more 80's  Retrowave for me while listening to these. Review coming within the next two weeks.
> 
> Now just need Moondrop Starfield for the ultimate under $100 showdown.
> 
> On another note, I noticed that the mmcx jack on the cable side doesn't sit  firmly in the socket (on the IEM side) and thus it wobbles. This is the first time I've seen such a behavior on an ~$100 IEM and I must say I'm having second thoughts already. Gotta open a return ticket on Amazon just in case. Is the "mmcx jack wobbling" issue common in T4? Can other T4 owners confirm this?


Yes, I have the same problem on the T4 with the stock cable. No problem though with a Hi-fi Hear cable and a Faaeal Hibiscus MMCX cable. I agree with your thoughts on the sound signature too although sub bass is fine on them for me. Funnily enough, the T4 cable works really well with my Shuoer Tape!


----------



## ChefNimmo

Nimweth said:


> +1 for the ZS7. It's that configuration with the mid/mid-high BAs which create that magic in the mids and give the venerable 30095 BAs a bit less to do. They are my favourite KZ set. And that sub bass ....


I’ve looked around, can’t find the zs7 anywhere, just the zs6.


----------



## ChefNimmo

Looking for a cheap set for gaming.  I have the Blob and Shozy 1.1 and they are amazing for music listening, but they’re not doing it for me for soundstage and 3D space.  I have the Diamonds, I could try them, but I get quite a bit of mid and treble bleed on them so I’m currently selling them and hope to replace with a gaming set.


----------



## illumidata

ChefNimmo said:


> Looking for a cheap set for gaming.  I have the Blob and Shozy 1.1 and they are amazing for music listening, but they’re not doing it for me for soundstage and 3D space.  I have the Diamonds, I could try them, but I get quite a bit of mid and treble bleed on them so I’m currently selling them and hope to replace with a gaming set.


TRN BA5, but beware the QC issues and buy from Amazon.


----------



## Nimweth

ChefNimmo said:


> I’ve looked around, can’t find the zs7 anywhere, just the zs6.


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40002...VQrTtCh1n4weOEAkYASABEgIDB_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Nimweth

ChefNimmo said:


> I’ve looked around, can’t find the zs7 anywhere, just the zs6.


Sorry, that link is to an item out of stock. The ZS7 seems to be unavailable at the moment.


----------



## blade74

That link says they are unavailable.
Sorry I just saw you responded before I posted.


----------



## mbwilson111

Don't forget to remove all the spam stuff from links... everything after the .html


----------



## waveriderhawaii

I'm still around brah. I lurk mostly. I read your page with all the rankings/reviews quite a bit.


----------



## 1clearhead

waveriderhawaii said:


> I'm still around brah. I lurk mostly. I read your page with all the rankings/reviews quite a bit.


Yea, just lurking here at home as well. I'm mostly working from home in China online and hoping to go back to work by April, but who knows if when, IMHO. I still need to update some final touches on my profile page, but haven't had the chance with all that's going on between the outbreak, work and my family.


----------



## RicHSAD

Finally the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 are starting the get the recognition they deserve. I've been using them with wide bore "spiral" tips lately (like these or these) and the detail/soundstage is incredible. It cuts down on the bass slightly but given how bass heavy these are from the start, it might even be for the better.


----------



## FastAndClean

RicHSAD said:


> It cuts down on the bass slightly but given how bass heavy these are from the start, it might even be for the better.


it is for the better yes, i use them with wide bore tips as well, they are incredible


----------



## genck

Welp, I ordered the Cambridge Audio SE1. Hard to pass up for $20


----------



## IEManiac (Mar 8, 2020)

*TRN BA5 *(5BA) vs. *TRN V90 (*1DD + 4BA)

1. Any good reason to own both?
2. If not, which one is the one to get for the more neutral/balanced/crisp profile?


----------



## SoundChoice

IEManiac said:


> *TRN BA5 *(5BA) vs. *TRN V90 (*1DD + 4BA)
> 
> 1. Any good reason to own both?
> 2. If not, which one is the one to get for the more neutral/balanced/crisp profile?



1. Yes, because they are different signatures, with V90 being more V-shaped, less neutral than the BA5
2. See 1.


----------



## Nimweth

On the way: KZ BA10, TRN ST1, KBEAR Diamond. I'm going to be a busy bee!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Nimweth said:


> On the way: KZ BA10, TRN ST1, KBEAR Diamond. I'm going to be a busy bee!



BA10


----------



## captione

Speaking of the BA10s, any good pure BA IEMS that won't break the bank? 60 dollars is my upper limit. I was thinking of AS06s because they're cheap now.


----------



## baskingshark

captione said:


> Speaking of the BA10s, any good pure BA IEMS that won't break the bank? 60 dollars is my upper limit. I was thinking of AS06s because they're cheap now.



I am not really an all BA fan due to the general lack of subbass quantity/decay, but maybe u can check out the TRN BA5. Seems to have generally good reviews all round for good technicalities from what I've read (I don't own it as it looks a bit too bass light for me). I think the first batch had issues with moisture building up in the mesh/nozzle and having intermittent sound cut out. Maybe ask the rest for their opinions.


----------



## captione

baskingshark said:


> I am not really an all BA fan due to the general lack of subbass quantity/decay, but maybe u can check out the TRN BA5. Seems to have generally good reviews all round for good technicalities from what I've read (I don't own it as it looks a bit too bass light for me). I think the first batch had issues with moisture building up in the mesh/nozzle and having intermittent sound cut out. Maybe ask the rest for their opinions.


Yeah, I think I'll skip it if it has known issues. Can't really afford to buy a new pair when it breaks lol. 

I'm pretty much just trying out my first pure BA, anything under 60 is good as long as its balanced/well-proportioned on its sound signature, a bit of stridency is acceptable. Bass performance should be at least acceptable, learning that most BA bass are punchy it's pretty much within my tastes when it comes to it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## baskingshark

captione said:


> Yeah, I think I'll skip it if it has known issues. Can't really afford to buy a new pair when it breaks lol.
> 
> I'm pretty much just trying out my first pure BA, anything under 60 is good as long as its balanced/well-proportioned on its sound signature, a bit of stridency is acceptable. Bass performance should be at least acceptable, learning that most BA bass are punchy it's pretty much within my tastes when it comes to it. Thanks in advance!



CCA C16 (8BA) is quite balanced and analytical, and Hisenior B5+ (5BA) is midcentric (N shaped with subbass and higher treble roll off) with pretty good timbre for a BA, so those are possible options for an all BA set. Though their price is slightly above $60. Haven't tried other all BA stuff below $100, so maybe the rest can advise. Pure BA setups at this price point generally outperform pure DD IEMs in technicalities, but the all BA sets tend to have poorer timbre and lesser subbass extension/decay, so there are tradeoffs.

Also, wait a few weeks to purchase gear, as there's supposedly a big Aliexpress Anniversary sale at end march. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Synthy

captione said:


> Yeah, I think I'll skip it if it has known issues. Can't really afford to buy a new pair when it breaks lol.
> 
> I'm pretty much just trying out my first pure BA, anything under 60 is good as long as its balanced/well-proportioned on its sound signature, a bit of stridency is acceptable. Bass performance should be at least acceptable, learning that most BA bass are punchy it's pretty much within my tastes when it comes to it. Thanks in advance!


The TRN BA5 don't break, per se, (i have one of the bad pairs), i just can never rely on them to stay good for a long listening session. but make sure it dries back out and it's good as new.

i ordered a pair of Hi senior B5+ in december, and they got stuck halfway in shipping till now according to tracking, hopefully i'll have them in a few days and can give some impressions.


----------



## genck (Mar 12, 2020)

I received the Cambridge Audio SE1, they sound good.

They're meaty, just the way your mother likes it.They have a mid bass forwardness to them, which is fine because I like that. Some people were describing their sound as thin in mids, I disagree completely. Maybe play around with tips or change sources if you can. They certainly are not V-shaped because they lack high frequency detail, but they still bring out cymbals pretty well. Too much cymbal crashing is a negative imo so they're fine there. There isn't a lot of sub bass but there is a lot of bass after 60Hz or so. These are suited for rock/metal, so if you like that then you'd like these, in my opinion. Male vocals are a bit behind guitars. They actually sound like a mini periodic audio Be now that I think about it (which is good).

edit: these are still $20 on US Amazon so buy them now before they're gone forever. 
edit 2: these are actually hard to drive, i didn't realize i still had my gain on high on my Asgard 3, they get to good volume at 75% volume in low gain though. I'd rank them as the hardest to drive IEM's that I have although their specs at 22 ohm impedance and 102 dB SPL don't quite match that assessment.


Texas is South, apparently

Sounds nooooice.


----------



## captione

Synthy said:


> The TRN BA5 don't break, per se, (i have one of the bad pairs), i just can never rely on them to stay good for a long listening session. but make sure it dries back out and it's good as new.
> 
> i ordered a pair of Hi senior B5+ in december, and they got stuck halfway in shipping till now according to tracking, hopefully i'll have them in a few days and can give some impressions.


Ooh thanks! I'll just ensure myself by looking at more suggestions from you guys


----------



## Nimweth

captione said:


> Speaking of the BA10s, any good pure BA IEMS that won't break the bank? 60 dollars is my upper limit. I was thinking of AS06s because they're cheap now.


TRN BA5 is excellent. I have had no problems with them, just throw on a set of Spiral Dots and a better cable and you are good to go.


----------



## DBaldock9

captione said:


> Yeah, I think I'll skip it if it has known issues. Can't really afford to buy a new pair when it breaks lol.
> 
> I'm pretty much just trying out my first pure BA, anything under 60 is good as long as its balanced/well-proportioned on its sound signature, a bit of stridency is acceptable. Bass performance should be at least acceptable, learning that most BA bass are punchy it's pretty much within my tastes when it comes to it. Thanks in advance!



I've got two Single Balanced Armature earphones that were in the sub-$40 range:
REMAX RM-600M [ https://www.iremaxusa.com/products/rm-600m-earphone?variant=19854780231 ] - This one is an easier fit, due to using standard size tips.
AudioSense T180 [ https://www.amazon.com/AUDIOSENSE-Earphone-Detachable-Audiophile-Balanced/dp/B07S6SXS36 ] - Also sounds good, but has a very narrow nozzle.


----------



## captione

I'm honestly torn with the AS06s because the price is too damn hard to ignore at 28 to 30 dollars here, 3 BAs with the fabled bass BA of KZ... I'll add the BA5 and T180 to my possible choices.


----------



## MrDelicious

WG T-one vs. Semkarch CNT1? Anyone heard both?


----------



## IEManiac

I love the Tin T3. What else sounds like it yet better?


----------



## captione

IEManiac said:


> I love the Tin T3. What else sounds like it yet better?


Tin T4 might be at your ballpark.


----------



## IEManiac

captione said:


> Tin T4 might be at your ballpark.


Yes, thanks. Besides the T4, that is.


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> Yes, thanks. Besides the T4, that is.



T5? I assume they’ll be coming out with one at some point soon.

The T3 and T4 came out in a pretty predictable succession after the T2. So if I had to guess, I would say the T5 (or something equivalent if they don’t keep the same naming convention) should be out any day now.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> T5? I assume they’ll be coming out with one at some point soon.
> 
> The T3 and T4 came out in a pretty predictable succession after the T2. So if I had to guess, I would say the T5 (or something equivalent if they don’t keep the same naming convention) should be out any day now.


You are not being helpful.


----------



## HungryPanda

captione said:


> I'm honestly torn with the AS06s because the price is too damn hard to ignore at 28 to 30 dollars here, 3 BAs with the fabled bass BA of KZ... I'll add the BA5 and T180 to my possible choices.


Go for it the AS06 is a great iem


----------



## captione

Slater said:


> T5? I assume they’ll be coming out with one at some point soon.
> 
> The T3 and T4 came out in a pretty predictable succession after the T2. So if I had to guess, I would say the T5 (or something equivalent if they don’t keep the same naming convention) should be out any day now.


The T-800 should come in the near future too LOL


HungryPanda said:


> Go for it the AS06 is a great iem


Please.... Don't tempt me... 
Jk, but really, I found a good deal for it at 25 bucks. Really too hard to ignore. I'm just gonna stand by and see if y'all got any suggestions.


----------



## Nimweth

IEManiac said:


> I love the Tin T3. What else sounds like it yet better?


That's my current favourite. I'm using Spiral Dots size ML and the single crystal cable which came with my KBEAR Opal. The copper cable tames the treble without affecting the extension or detail and the sub bass is great! You could try the Shuoer Tape which has excellent treble but is a little more V shaped, or the TRN BA5 which is neutral and fast with good tonality. Tin T4 is clean and bright sounding but thinner in tone. I had QC problems with mine, the MMCX connection was insecure and now there is no sound at all with any cable!


----------



## IEManiac

Nimweth said:


> That's my current favourite. I'm using Spiral Dots size ML and the single crystal cable which came with my KBEAR Opal. The copper cable tames the treble without affecting the extension or detail and the sub bass is great! You could try the Shuoer Tape which has excellent treble but is a little more V shaped, or the TRN BA5 which is neutral and fast with good tonality. Tin T4 is clean and bright sounding but thinner in tone. I had QC problems with mine, the MMCX connection was insecure and now there is no sound at all with any cable!


Thanks for the thoughtful response. Yes, I have the TRN BA5 on my radar. Cheers.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> You are not being helpful.



We dont talk like that to @Slater here in headfi dude.. He is one of most helpful people around here, give some respect.

btw the Moondrop starfield may fit your bill better than T4. Or NiceHCK NX7 Pro if you like great treble extension since you like the T3 (which is toward bright signature)


----------



## FastAndClean (Mar 13, 2020)

put some respeK on his name brah


----------



## raccoon city

Some of his posts may not be helpful, but Slater is usually very helpful.
He has helped me out many times.


----------



## captione

Well I might stick on the AS06s after all, it's already in my buylist so might as well buy it. 
Once I obtain everything in my list I'll be getting out of this budget-fi hell and unleash my wallet on my other hobbies. I really need to get tooled for gunpla. 

Chi-fi is a wallet sucking consumerist black hole and it's a wild experience!


----------



## captione

DynamicEars said:


> the Moondrop starfield may fit your bill better than T4. Or NiceHCK NX7 Pro if you like great treble extension since you like the T3 (which is toward bright signature)



I also recc the Starfield. Probably the closest (or the better) thing to Kanas Pro, looking at everyone's opinion in it


----------



## requal

I recieved Auglamour T100 and I have issue with channel inbalance or.. maybe one driver is not working in one earphone.
Also I don't see any vent holes in shell, maybe that generates problems. 
Somebody had the same?


----------



## Slater (Mar 13, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> You are not being helpful.



Actually, I was being 100% serious.

https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1213137343017652224






I mentioned it because you said you liked the T3, so why wouldn’t you consider the T5 (since Tin Hifi tunes each version somewhat similarly)?

That’s like saying you like the Philips X1 and/or X2 and looking for recommendations. Well, the upcoming Philips X3 is an evolution of previous models. Or the KZ ZS5 vs ZS6 vs ZS7. Or the HDS1 vs HDS2 vs HDS3. And so on and so forth...


----------



## Slater

requal said:


> I recieved Auglamour T100 and I have issue with channel inbalance or.. maybe one driver is not working in one earphone.
> Also I don't see any vent holes in shell, maybe that generates problems.
> Somebody had the same?



Have you tried another cable? I’ve had quite a few channel imbalances that turned out to be a bad cable. Especially multiple core cables, because sometimes there’s some issue with construction and/or soldering all of the cores properly.


----------



## IEManiac

DynamicEars said:


> We dont talk like that to @Slater here in headfi dude.. He is one of most helpful people around here, give some respect.
> 
> btw the Moondrop starfield may fit your bill better than T4. Or NiceHCK NX7 Pro if you like great treble extension since you like the T3 (which is toward bright signature)


Thanks. Got the Starfield, but they are definitely tuned differently than T3. The Starfield is much darker, less spacious.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> Actually, I was being 100% serious.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1213137343017652224
> 
> ...


Yes, trying out other Tin house IEMs is the obvious move. My question was about the non-obvious, a different make. Cheers.


----------



## IEManiac

captione said:


> Speaking of the BA10s, any good pure BA IEMS that won't break the bank? 60 dollars is my upper limit. I was thinking of AS06s because they're cheap now.


TRN BA5?


----------



## IEManiac

captione said:


> I also recc the Starfield. Probably the closest (or the better) thing to Kanas Pro, looking at everyone's opinion in it


Missing a bit of sparkle, air and spaciousness. Other than that, very good. You are not going to hear anything untoward from them.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> Thanks. Got the Starfield, but they are definitely tuned differently than T3. The Starfield is much darker, less spacious.



if you are so happy with your T3, then what are you looking in other IEM?
I guess you like bright and airy signature, TRN BA5 can be an option, NiceHCK NX7 pro have extended treble extension but can be tiring for some people, i can recommend them for their great bass control speed and texture (can be big in quantity if youre coming from T3) but their soundstage is good only, not their strong point, but they sounded airy with those upper highs boost with piezoelectic driver. Other bright IEM. Not so many option with bright signature, treble focused IEM. The T4 it is but you don't want them. well keep the BA5 and NX7 pro on you list while searching for other alternatives. Oh wait you can include the **** Pro. they are airy and have good treble extension


----------



## captione

IEManiac said:


> TRN BA5?


I heard they were neutral-aggressive. Kinda changed my mind and I don't want another neutral sounding set in my plan-to-buys. The T2 would do just fine. Need to explore some new sound sigs.


----------



## captione

Slater said:


> Actually, I was being 100% serious.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1213137343017652224
> 
> ...


Man, TinHifi is spewing out models right now... 
I hope it won't turn to a sidegrade from the previous gens. I guess giving some variations could have a merit as well.


----------



## DynamicEars

captione said:


> I heard they were neutral-aggressive. Kinda changed my mind and I don't want another neutral sounding set in my plan-to-buys. The T2 would do just fine. Need to explore some new sound sigs.



They are, they have bass, but mid bass is more prominent, their bass is fast, for me i would love if they have more sub bass, Upper mids and treble extension are extended yet full, a little bit aggressive but not that scary but can be tiring. They are good for acoustic though.


----------



## IEManiac

DynamicEars said:


> if you are so happy with your T3, then what are you looking in other IEM?
> I guess you like bright and airy signature, TRN BA5 can be an option, NiceHCK NX7 pro have extended treble extension but can be tiring for some people, i can recommend them for their great bass control speed and texture (can be big in quantity if youre coming from T3) but their soundstage is good only, not their strong point, but they sounded airy with those upper highs boost with piezoelectic driver. Other bright IEM. Not so many option with bright signature, treble focused IEM. The T4 it is but you don't want them. well keep the BA5 and NX7 pro on you list while searching for other alternatives. Oh wait you can include the **** Pro. they are airy and have good treble extension


Thanks. Will keep those in mind.


----------



## requal

Slater said:


> Have you tried another cable? I’ve had quite a few channel imbalances that turned out to be a bad cable. Especially multiple core cables, because sometimes there’s some issue with construction and/or soldering all of the cores properly.


Yes, that was first thing which I done. I tried few cables, and tested polarity


----------



## Slater

captione said:


> Man, TinHifi is spewing out models right now...
> I hope it won't turn to a sidegrade from the previous gens. I guess giving some variations could have a merit as well.



I still like my T2.

I will try another Tin Hifi model when they change the shell design. The difficult fit is the only thing that has prevented me from trying anything other than the T2.


----------



## captione

Slater said:


> I still like my T2.
> 
> I will try another Tin Hifi model when they change the shell design. The difficult fit is the only thing that has prevented me from trying anything other than the T2.



Maybe a Shure-style shell would look pretty awesome. Comfortable too, or maybe TinHifi will end up like Grado and never change the shell form lol


----------



## eclein

Have you folks heard KBEAR Diamond yet? Burning some in now and they are made very well and so far sound easily as good as my Starfields unless they continue to change more and go the wrong direction...they are heavy but super comfortable...I’ll take pics.
T3 was my favorite until I got T800’s, is there really another new tin? T5?
Hey Slater have you bought anything new lately or still enjoying the T800s?


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 14, 2020)

eclein said:


> Have you folks heard KBEAR Diamond yet? Burning some in now and they are made very well and so far sound easily as good as my Starfields unless they continue to change more and go the wrong direction...they are heavy but super comfortable...I’ll take pics.
> T3 was my favorite until I got T800’s, is there really another new tin? T5?
> Hey Slater have you bought anything new lately or still enjoying the T800s?



Yeah the KBEAR Diamond is my favourite sub $100 DD set. Great timbre and tonality and an all round upgrade over the BLON BL-03 in almost every department. Just wished the Diamond's soundstage could be wider (though imaging and instrument separation is very good, and depth and height of soundstage is big). Also the Diamond's midbass is a bit prominent, so I suspect those that want a neutral bass wouldn't like it (like the BLON BL-03), but I'm a basshead so it suits me ok. It really excels at genres that incorporate a lot of acoustic instruments like classical, jazz, acoustic, indie stuff.

Try some wide bore/shorter stem tips with the Diamond (eg Tenmark Whirlwinds), it decreases the midbass and opens the soundstage and makes the tuning slightly more balanced.


----------



## illumidata (Mar 14, 2020)

eclein said:


> Have you folks heard KBEAR Diamond yet? Burning some in now and they are made very well and so far sound easily as good as my Starfields unless they continue to change more and go the wrong direction...they are heavy but super comfortable...I’ll take pics.
> T3 was my favorite until I got T800’s, is there really another new tin? T5?
> Hey Slater have you bought anything new lately or still enjoying the T800s?



Diamonds fanboy reporting!

They’re going to get clearer with burn-in as the driver attack improves - you should notice a little more air and sparkle. Decay and sustain stay the same, and agreed on short bore tips, I’ve tried a bunch and it’s really easy to over insert and muck up the FR (with my ear canal shape).

My top tip would be a cable change as the stock one is very bass centric. Throw as much silver at it as you can!


----------



## Nimweth

captione said:


> Man, TinHifi is spewing out models right now...
> I hope it won't turn to a sidegrade from the previous gens. I guess giving some variations could have a merit as well.


I looked at Tin Hi-fi product list on Linsoul, I couldn't see any new items. Where did you hear about that?


----------



## Rarezombiegun

Headphone that  can handle bass but don't have to be a bass head iem but would like if they don't have peaky treble tho


----------



## captione

Nimweth said:


> I looked at Tin Hi-fi product list on Linsoul, I couldn't see any new items. Where did you hear about that?


Referring to the whole T lineup and the newer P ones. There's also a confirmed T5 in the works according to @Slater and a twitter post that came from Tin Hifi themselves.


----------



## FuelMan

Hey all, new Head-fier here. Wanted to double-check and ensure that this is a good forum for discussing any kind of sub $100 units? This is my first post (other than the introduction page) and don't want to destroy this thread. Looking for feedback and validation as to what I'm hearing in this category and this appears to be a good place but am taking all recommendations if I should be somewhere else.


----------



## captione

FuelMan said:


> Hey all, new Head-fier here. Wanted to double-check and ensure that this is a good forum for discussing any kind of sub $100 units? This is my first post (other than the introduction page) and don't want to destroy this thread. Looking for feedback and validation as to what I'm hearing in this category and this appears to be a good place but am taking all recommendations if I should be somewhere else.


Real good man, I was just like you few months ago and the people over here really formed my decisions on what to buy or not.


----------



## Slater

eclein said:


> Have you folks heard KBEAR Diamond yet? Burning some in now and they are made very well and so far sound easily as good as my Starfields unless they continue to change more and go the wrong direction...they are heavy but super comfortable...I’ll take pics.
> T3 was my favorite until I got T800’s, is there really another new tin? T5?
> Hey Slater have you bought anything new lately or still enjoying the T800s?



The only thing I have that’s new is the Ora (after a 3 year wait). I’m still enjoying the Blon Cardinal and Urbanfun iss014 I got a few months ago


----------



## FuelMan

Slater said:


> The only thing I have that’s new is the Ora (after a 3 year wait). I’m still enjoying the Blon Cardinal and Urbanfun iss014 I got a few months ago



I just entered this crazy ChiFi world and it feels like an addiction. I have the BL03's and Shozy 1.1's but just purchased the ISS014's from Linsoul yesterday (scheduled to ship at EOM). Would love to get some feedback on what to expect compared to the 1.1's and BL03's.


----------



## captione

FuelMan said:


> I just entered this crazy ChiFi world and it feels like an addiction. I have the BL03's and Shozy 1.1's but just purchased the ISS014's from Linsoul yesterday (scheduled to ship at EOM). Would love to get some feedback on what to expect compared to the 1.1's and BL03's.



You might as well wait for the MK2s of the Blon, although the Urbanfun ISSwhateveritis is sonically an upgrade to the Blon. Reading and hearing from the reviews, it's basically Blon with more controlled bass, good extended treble and more technicalities.


----------



## FuelMan

captione said:


> You might as well wait for the MK2s of the Blon, although the Urbanfun ISSwhateveritis is sonically an upgrade to the Blon. Reading and hearing from the reviews, it's basically Blon with more controlled bass, good extended treble and more technicalities.


Being new, I've not heard of the MK2s but have heard great things about the ISS014's, basically what you've described. I guess the lack of experience and exploring the "unknown" when considering different "sound signatures" is what's making this hobby so enjoyable. I really haven't developed solid reference points relative to my tastes, and since there's no way of "auditioning" IEMS, I guess one is forced to purchase and try!


----------



## captione (Mar 14, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> Being new, I've not heard of the MK2s but have heard great things about the ISS014's, basically what you've described. I guess the lack of experience and exploring the "unknown" when considering different "sound signatures" is what's making this hobby so enjoyable. I really haven't developed solid reference points relative to my tastes, and since there's no way of "auditioning" IEMS, I guess one is forced to purchase and try!


You might as well gather opinions on various people and reviews so you won't see your wallet skimmed dry LOL.
Also, definitely audition when possible. Gather the overall gist of that piece, known pros and cons, build quality, overall fit in accordance to your ears, such things like that, but yeah, definitely don't stop exploring until you find that particular aural pleasure that you've been longing for.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@FuelMan Welcome and sorry for your wallet.

Some personal tips for you that I would have done if I was new is that you should get many cheap iems that all have different sound profile and then you will be able to see if you like something more than the other and narrow your tastes down or you might discover that you like having variation. I would suggest a KZ/CCA/TRN (for V-shaped), Final Audio E1000 (neutral), Blon Bl03 ( L-shaped) and maybe LZ A6 mini ( treble with good mids and bass). (im not up to date on KZ/CCA/TRN´s latest iems so others can help with that)


----------



## Slater (Mar 14, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> I just entered this crazy ChiFi world and it feels like an addiction.
> 
> Would love to get some feedback on what to expect compared to the 1.1's and BL03's.



Welcome to the crazy world of ChiFi. Yeah, it’s addicting and can be hard to resist




I don’t have the 1.1, but I like the Urbanfuns more than the Blon BL03. Which says a lot, because I really like the Blons!


----------



## genck

MrDelicious said:


> WG T-one vs. Semkarch CNT1? Anyone heard both?


I haven't heard the WG T-one but I don't think you should be comparing it to an unobtainable IEM, where do you plan on getting the CNT? I have the CNT1 and glad I purchased one when I did. Or, maybe you're asking because you already have a CNT1... if so then disregard. The Semkarch is sold out everywhere.


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Welcome to the crazy world of ChiFi. Yeah, it’s addicting and can be hard to resist
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have the 1.1, but I like the Irbanfuns more than the Blon BL03. Which says a lot, because I really like the Blons!


Yea, I'm really enjoying the Urbanfun iss014 with the star line ear tips. Really revealing! ...Though, I like both the iss014 and the BL03, equally!


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> @FuelMan Welcome and sorry for your wallet.
> 
> Some personal tips for you that I would have done if I was new is that you should get many cheap iems that all have different sound profile and then you will be able to see if you like something more than the other and narrow your tastes down or you might discover that you like having variation. I would suggest a KZ/CCA/TRN (for V-shaped), Final Audio E1000 (neutral), Blon Bl03 ( L-shaped) and maybe LZ A6 mini ( treble with good mids and bass). (im not up to date on KZ/CCA/TRN´s latest iems so others can help with that)


Thank you for the suggestions, I've never really thought of it that way; I've just been going forward with a goal of solving issues based on perceived deficiencies of sets I've heard, which are only the Blon, T2's, and Shozy 1.1's. I realized about a month ago that I was one of those people that have slight "fit" issues with the Blons. I really like their sound but they are very temperamental in my ears - depending on certain movements, the seal can be broken easily, even while using large foam tips. I've tried Final and Spin Fit tips but I really believe, based on my ears, I'm a foam tip kind of guy. So after reading and watching some reviews, I purchased the Shozy 1.1 hoping to resolve the fit issue and gain a little performance and experience. I was pleasantly surprised once I got them; compared to the Blons the bass seemed tighter with more detail and control, and the treble seemed less aggressive than the Blons, however, the mid-range appears to be less "forward" than the Blons, especially when listening to female vocals such as Diana Krall. But overall, the 1.1s have an extremely relaxing signature to my ears and I can listen to them for hours. Feeling as if I understand these differences, I purchased the Urbanfuns ISS014 thinking I would possibly solve the fit of the Blons and the laid-back mids of the Shozys. We shall see!

I find your suggestion quite interesting though as I know different curves/signatures will excel and accommodate different types of music, and I'll likely learn to appreciate different curves depending on my mood and the music, which leads me to wonder, where can one find accurate material (i.e. curves) - any help in this area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## RikudouGoku

@FuelMan Crinacle has some great graphs. 

https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/


----------



## baskingshark

FuelMan said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, I've never really thought of it that way; I've just been going forward with a goal of solving issues based on perceived deficiencies of sets I've heard, which are only the Blon, T2's, and Shozy 1.1's. I realized about a month ago that I was one of those people that have slight "fit" issues with the Blons. I really like their sound but they are very temperamental in my ears - depending on certain movements, the seal can be broken easily, even while using large foam tips. I've tried Final and Spin Fit tips but I really believe, based on my ears, I'm a foam tip kind of guy. So after reading and watching some reviews, I purchased the Shozy 1.1 hoping to resolve the fit issue and gain a little performance and experience. I was pleasantly surprised once I got them; compared to the Blons the bass seemed tighter with more detail and control, and the treble seemed less aggressive than the Blons, however, the mid-range appears to be less "forward" than the Blons, especially when listening to female vocals such as Diana Krall. But overall, the 1.1s have an extremely relaxing signature to my ears and I can listen to them for hours. Feeling as if I understand these differences, I purchased the Urbanfuns ISS014 thinking I would possibly solve the fit of the Blons and the laid-back mids of the Shozys. We shall see!
> 
> I find your suggestion quite interesting though as I know different curves/signatures will excel and accommodate different types of music, and I'll likely learn to appreciate different curves depending on my mood and the music, which leads me to wonder, where can one find accurate material (i.e. curves) - any help in this area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again for the advice!



The BLON BL-03 eartips fit are a problem for most westerners due to the shorter nozzle of the IEM. So one option is longer eartips like spinfits, or do a spacer mod of some kind (credit to these folks for their posts/pics):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1745#post-15176790
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1841#post-15260691
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1774#post-15201197 

Some others have an issue with the stock BLON cable as the preformed earhooks are very stiff and may yank the IEM out of the ears. If this area is an issue, some options are: 
- cut the plastic earhooks out
- wear them cable down (reverse cable sides first)
- use a different cable
- use a hairdryer to remould the earhook

Anyway, I do think the BLON BL-03 is pretty bang for buck, it is excellent in timbre and tonality. There are of course upgrades to it, but there'll probably be diminishing returns involved the higher you go up. If there's one area other than fit/isolation that I would like to improve in the BL-03, it would be the area of technicalities, the BL-03 can't keep up with too complex music passages or very fast genres compared to equivalently priced multi BA sets/other higher end DD sets. 

You can consider the KBEAR Diamond, it has similar tuning to the BL-03, and trumps the BL-03 in technicalities, timbre, fit and isolation. It only loses out to the BL-03 in soundstage width (but the Diamond's soundstage is wide and high). The Diamond is about double the price of the BL-03, but if you do factor in aftermarket tips/cables for the BL-03 to get an optimal fit with it, the difference is much smaller in terms of pricing (Diamond is good to go OOTB, no need to mess with aftermarket cables/tips). Like the BL-03, the Diamond is best suited for accurate reproduction of acoustic instruments, but it can do a fair job at other faster/more complex music genres as the driver is faster than the BL-03.


----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> Welcome to the crazy world of ChiFi. Yeah, it’s addicting and can be hard to resist
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have the 1.1, but I like the Urbanfuns more than the Blon BL03. Which says a lot, because I really like the Blons!



Is the urbanfums sodegrade to blon?


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> So one option is longer eartips like spinfits, or do a spacer mod of some kind



Also, Flip Tips is an option for a lot of people. Works 100% better than spacers.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/

Video of the process:


----------



## zachmal (Mar 14, 2020)

captione said:


> Speaking of the BA10s, any good pure BA IEMS that won't break the bank? 60 dollars is my upper limit. I was thinking of AS06s because they're cheap now.



the TRN BA5 were to be had for around 35-43 USD during early March sale

end of March is probably going to be even a bit more cheaper (also be on the hunt for coupons - there are usually some available with 2-3 USD off and some shops offer additional 2-5% off via collected coins - only on the app)


----------



## Slater

snip3r77 said:


> Is the urbanfums sidegrade to blon?



Not IMO. Definitely an upgrade. Not a giant killer level of upgrade, but an upgrade nonetheless. Better shell design and material, better fit, better sound, better cable, better accessories, etc.

The price is kind of BS though. Luckily, I bought mine when it was unknown and the price was cheaper. Now it’s ~$60, which is still worth it (just not as good of a deal as before).


----------



## captione

zachmal said:


> the TRN BA5 were to be had for around 35-43 USD during early March sale
> 
> end of March is probably going to be even a bit more cheaper (also be on the hunt for coupons - there are usually some available with 2-3 USD off and some shops offer additional 2-5% off via collected coins - only on the app)


It's honestly a very nice deal but the sound signature isn't what I'm looking for unfortunately. I'll stick to the V-shaped AS06, cause a mainstream signature should appeal to someone like me who hasn't experienced full BA IEMs. I might buy it soon when I get the hang of the whole BA sound, although that's still uncertain.


Slater said:


> The price is kind of BS though. Luckily, I bought mine when it was unknown and the price was cheaper. Now it’s ~$60, which is still worth it (just not as good of a deal as before).


What's the price back when you purchased the pairs though? Those Urbanfuns are not yet available to my preferred and trusty sellers, I'm really itching for a Blon killer


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Not IMO. Definitely an upgrade. Not a giant killer level of upgrade, but an upgrade nonetheless. Better shell design and material, better fit, better sound, better cable, better accessories, etc.
> 
> The price is kind of BS though. Luckily, I bought mine when it was unknown and the price was cheaper. Now it’s ~$60, which is still worth it (just not as good of a deal as before).



Yeah Urbanfun looks quite good, but I'm still waiting for them to be more discounted. The first batch had issues with QC for the MMCX connectors, so even though the company has claimed they have fixed it, there's still a lot of doubt going about as we won't be 100% sure which batch we get in the mail. Plus nobody is sure if the new fixed batch is using beryllium drivers or something else?

Tis a pity a well rated IEM on headfi is dogged by QC problems.


----------



## Slater

captione said:


> What's the price back when you purchased the pairs though?



I paid $39 on November 29th. And that was after 11.11, so no coupons, no sales, etc. Just the everyday normal price.


----------



## FuelMan

baskingshark said:


> The BLON BL-03 eartips fit are a problem for most westerners due to the shorter nozzle of the IEM. So one option is longer eartips like spinfits, or do a spacer mod of some kind (credit to these folks for their posts/pics):


baskingshark, thanks much for the insight as I've never seen the "o-ring" used. I'll have to try that because cutting 2-3mm off of a shaft of old silicone tips didn't work; it kept the Dekoni foam tips from sliding back but it caused them to stay in my ears when removed! lol! It would seem as if the same situation would occur whether it's a piece of the shaft or an "o-ring" since the force is being pulled away when removing, but definitely worth a shot. I've tried the CP240-M, the CP145-L, and the Final E-Type L, none of these worked as well as the Dekoni foam tips. The Blons work well with the Dekoni's but after using the Shozy 1.1's, it's hard to really want to hassle with the Blons - the Shozy's seat perfect EVERY time with the Dekoni's (they're so comfortable, that after hours of low volume listening, you almost forget they're in your ears), I like their signature, and once inserted, seal is no longer a thought. 



baskingshark said:


> Some others have an issue with the stock BLON cable as the preformed earhooks are very stiff and may yank the IEM out of the ears. If this area is an issue, some options are:
> - cut the plastic earhooks out
> - wear them cable down (reverse cable sides first)
> - use a different cable
> - use a hairdryer to remould the earhook


While I cannot speak for others, I can certainly speak to my experience with the stock cable, which achieved no where near the performance of the Tripowin C8 multi-core cable I purchased along with the Blons. The stock cable sounded very "thin" and flat compared to the Tripowin C8. 



baskingshark said:


> Anyway, I do think the BLON BL-03 is pretty bang for buck, it is excellent in timbre and tonality. There are of course upgrades to it, but there'll probably be diminishing returns involved the higher you go up. If there's one area other than fit/isolation that I would like to improve in the BL-03, it would be the area of technicalities, the BL-03 can't keep up with too complex music passages or very fast genres compared to equivalently priced multi BA sets/other higher end DD sets.


And this is why I'm here sir! I agree with your thoughts here and am hoping that the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 accplishes this task. At least according to BGGAR, this appears to be a possibility. I'm hoping I don't get QC problems as many have mentioned.  



baskingshark said:


> You can consider the KBEAR Diamond, it has similar tuning to the BL-03, and trumps the BL-03 in technicalities, timbre, fit and isolation. It only loses out to the BL-03 in soundstage width (but the Diamond's soundstage is wide and high). The Diamond is about double the price of the BL-03, but if you do factor in aftermarket tips/cables for the BL-03 to get an optimal fit with it, the difference is much smaller in terms of pricing (Diamond is good to go OOTB, no need to mess with aftermarket cables/tips). Like the BL-03, the Diamond is best suited for accurate reproduction of acoustic instruments, but it can do a fair job at other faster/more complex music genres as the driver is faster than the BL-03.


These sound like an ideal set to own. I've never heard of these but will certainly begin to research. Thank you!


----------



## captione

FuelMan said:


> baskingshark, thanks much for the insight as I've never seen the "o-ring" used. I'll have to try that because cutting 2-3mm off of a shaft of old silicone tips didn't work; it kept the Dekoni foam tips from sliding back but it caused them to stay in my ears when removed! lol! It would seem as if the same situation would occur whether it's a piece of the shaft or an "o-ring" since the force is being pulled away when removing, but definitely worth a shot. I've tried the CP240-M, the CP145-L, and the Final E-Type L, none of these worked as well as the Dekoni foam tips. The Blons work well with the Dekoni's but after using the Shozy 1.1's, it's hard to really want to hassle with the Blons - the Shozy's seat perfect EVERY time with the Dekoni's (they're so comfortable, that after hours of low volume listening, you almost forget they're in your ears), I like their signature, and once inserted, seal is no longer a thought.


You should also try the Flip tips @Slater mentioned. It's pretty big and long stemmed enough to get a good fit for your Blons. If you have a KZ IEM there's Starline tips that comes with their stuff and that should be the perfect candidate on flipping it inside out.


----------



## genck

captione said:


> You should also try the Flip tips @Slater mentioned. It's pretty big and long stemmed enough to get a good fit for your Blons. If you have a KZ IEM there's Starline tips that comes with their stuff and that should be the perfect candidate on flipping it inside out.


His idea works in theory but I'm not convinced on how many have tried that while walking around. It could just me be me. Flip tips are great in solitude, when you're not moving. Not so great for me while out and about, thankfully I've found other tips for that. Then again, we have all different anatomies of the ear. I was the one pushing that to begin with, lol.


----------



## captione

genck said:


> His idea works in theory but I'm not convinced on how many have tried that while walking around. It could just me be me. Flip tips are great in solitude, when you're not moving. Not so great for me while out and about, thankfully I've found other tips for that. Then again, we have all different anatomies of the ear. I was the one pushing that to begin with, lol.


Oh yeah definitely agree with you when it comes to the fit. Blons are such finicky ass IEMs. My friend has the Blons with the Fliptips on and he said it was pretty comfortable.


----------



## genck

captione said:


> Oh yeah definitely agree with you when it comes to the fit. Blons are such finicky ass IEMs. My friend has the Blons with the Fliptips on and he said it was pretty comfortable.


They really are, I use a few different ones that are secure in my ears - azla sednaeartip short's and mh755 oem ones. What works for me may not work for others and I appreciate Slater giving out advice on helping others that already have IEM's like KZ's, since they already have starlines.


----------



## FuelMan

I’m thinking there is another factor in play here as well - the extended (taller) connection of the 2-pin vs the factory cable (which isn’t an option, lol!). The fact that it’s not a standard QDC doesn’t help either!


----------



## genck (Mar 15, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> I’m thinking there is another factor in play here as well - the extended (taller) connection of the 2-pin vs the factory cable (which isn’t an option, lol!). The fact that it’s not a standard QDC doesn’t help either!


Another factor like what? 2 pin connecors aren't unique in the slightlest

edit: when they don't fit pefectly, in your case. they'd tell you to shave off edges, welcome to chi-fi. "it's the connectors fault" lol.
Or else people here tell you to "splay" the pins, when they incorrectly put 0.78mm pins into 0.75 mm sockets(vice versa) and think it's okay, sure it works - but that's not the right thing to do. Do it right the first first time and have the correct pin for the cable and iem. You've already PM'd me and I can give advice on that.


----------



## FuelMan

genck said:


> Another factor like what? 2 pin connecors aren't unique in the slightlest


While I can’t be certain, the fact that the 2-pin is adding 5mm of height as compared to the terminal housing seating flush against the BLON housing, is extending that terminal housing higher up on my ear, possibly causing additional force/leverage, resulting in them pulling away from my ear.


----------



## genck

FuelMan said:


> While I can’t be certain, the fact that the 2-pin is adding 5mm of height as compared to the terminal housing seating flush against the BLON housing, is extending that terminal housing higher up on my ear, possibly causing additional force/leverage, resulting in them pulling away from my ear.


https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...1_3?keywords=blon+cable&qid=1584253379&sr=8-3
Just buy something like these (I have some) and you don't have to worry about that tampon sticking out of your ear.


----------



## FuelMan

genck said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Detachable-Cable，Especially-Customized-Earphone（Copper）/dp/B0813K1J2J/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=blon+cable&qid=1584253379&sr=8-3
> Just buy something like these (I have some) and you don't have to worry about that tampon sticking out of your ear.


Lol! And ta think, the whole time I thought it looked cool! Lmao! That link isn’t any good


----------



## genck

FuelMan said:


> Lol! And ta think, the whole time I thought it looked cool! Lmao! That link isn’t any good


That link is perfectly good. I checked it on a VM and a different browser.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Mar 15, 2020)

captione said:


> Blons are such finicky ass IEMs.


Ass IEMs? Do you mean IAMs?


----------



## FuelMan

genck said:


> That link is perfectly good. I checked it on a VM and a different browser.


Thanks! The dam thing wouldn't work from my phone! It works on the PC


----------



## genck

rogthefrog said:


> Ass IEMs? Do you mean IAMs?


Get outta here


----------



## captione

rogthefrog said:


> Ass IEMs? Do you mean IAMs?


LOL
Blons are THE ASS.


----------



## genck

captione said:


> LOL
> Blons are THE ASS.


Could be.
Define:
"THE ASS".


----------



## captione

genck said:


> Could be.
> Define:
> "THE ASS".


Hahaha! Man, if this was just discord or something I would've gone and described it


----------



## genck

captione said:


> Hahaha! Man, if this was just discord or something I would've gone and described it


It's no laughing matter, go ahead. Your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## captione

genck said:


> It's no laughing matter, go ahead. Your opinion is your opinion.


Nah man, I'm goood.

Also I kept hearing about QKZ VK4s. People at Audiobudget said they were good, even Vortex Reviews are raving about it. Did anyone bought a pair here?


----------



## genck




----------



## genck




----------



## snip3r77

Slater said:


> I paid $39 on November 29th. And that was after 11.11, so no coupons, no sales, etc. Just the everyday normal price.



no hurries maybe I'd wait it out during sales
Thanks


----------



## FuelMan

To restate the obvious and revisit the Blon fit issue; a discussion centered upon one of the five elements of the human sensory system, our perception of sound. Then, the IEM apparatus introduces the human anatomy, greatly complicating the discussion by further eliminating common areas of consistency from one person to another. I mention this to say that I've become extremely skeptical that there is a "fit" solution for me due to the combination of my anatomy and Blon design. My left ear is the primary issue. It requires a larger tip and is the one losing the seal. I've considered the "mods" previously mentioned and its doubtful they will work; I don't believe the problem lies with the tips being pushed towards the housing upon insertion, I believe the tube must be longer to achieve proper depth, and I can't think of a mod that would resolve this. Its unfortunate as I do really like the sound but as previously mentioned, for some ears, they are "finicky ass IEMs! 

I'm mindful that as someone new to this forum, these are likely discussions already had, but thought I would stay on the Blon fit topic for others having similar issues. I also wanted to gather opinions on what I believe may be the solution. After reading and watching several YT reviews, including BGGAR's, it appears the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014's may be a solid solution. BGGAR feels they are more resolving/technical along with better bass speed and detail. His video shows a significant increase in tube length, which may be perfect for people having the same issues. Some previous ISS014 comments tend to corroborate his thoughts as well. SO, I remain hopeful while waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## FuelMan

Also, could someone point me towards a current forum on DAPs (or possibly DACs such as a Dragonfly Cobalt) where people can help me through some decisions. I'm still using an iPhone and could use some advice on purchasing one.


----------



## Nimweth

FuelMan said:


> Also, could someone point me towards a current forum on DAPs (or possibly DACs such as a Dragonfly Cobalt) where people can help me through some decisions. I'm still using an iPhone and could use some advice on purchasing one.


Hello. I too have similar problems with the BLON BL-03 and also have the same ear configuration. Although I do like the BL-03, ultimately the mid bass is a bit too much for me and I prefer the type of treble a BA can supply. With regard to DAPs, you might want to visit the thread, "Obscure Chinese DAPs" here on Head Fi.


----------



## FuelMan

Nimweth said:


> Hello. I too have similar problems with the BLON BL-03 and also have the same ear configuration. Although I do like the BL-03, ultimately the mid bass is a bit too much for me and I prefer the type of treble a BA can supply. With regard to DAPs, you might want to visit the thread, "Obscure Chinese DAPs" here on Head Fi.


Of course, from a personal experience, I find the Shozy 1.1's to be a great alternative for both fit and performance. I realize others may disagree but for me, the bass seems to have better definition and texture and the highs seem more technical and less aggressive. The 1.1's insert perfectly each and every time and are super comfortable for me. They also seem to do a great job at low volume levels as well (could listen to them for hours); bass remains strong and highs are crisp and detailed. My only complaint is the mid-range, I wish they were a bit more "forward" with a bit more presence in this area. So while not perfect, I feel they are a good value at $70-$75. Thanks for the advice on the forum.


----------



## harry501501

Well, that's the universities shut down in Glasgow due to the ol' coronavirus, so time to get some quality time with me earphones. Doesn't seem that I've missed much as the blon-bl3 are still the most talked-about budget pair by looks of it lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

harry501501 said:


> Well, that's the universities shut down in Glasgow due to the ol' coronavirus, so time to get some quality time with me earphones. Doesn't seem that I've missed much as the blon-bl3 are still the most talked-about budget pair by looks of it lol


Lucky you, no school in sweden has been shut down except the ones in the capital......would much rather stay home listening to music and studying or something.


----------



## harry501501

Anybody able to give me some of the recent finds? I see the Urbanfun iss014 talked about a lot. Actually bought the BA5 for only £30 on eBay recently open box, basically new though. Hated it at first using spinfits as they sounded like mid cannons with little bass... then changed to a wide bore and they opened up. Very nice sound, jumping between them and the DN2000 and AKG N40 they're not out of place for quality. Can sound a bit "hard" sounding at times.


----------



## RikudouGoku

harry501501 said:


> Anybody able to give me some of the recent finds? I see the Urbanfun iss014 talked about a lot. Actually bought the BA5 for only £30 on eBay recently open box, basically new though. Hated it at first using spinfits as they sounded like mid cannons with little bass... then changed to a wide bore and they opened up. Very nice sound, jumping between them and the DN2000 and AKG N40 they're not out of place for quality. Can sound a bit "hard" sounding at times.


Not exactly new but. Shozy form 1.1 and LZ A6 mini are my recommendation for under 100 usd. If you want new iems and can go above 100 usd then Audiosense DT200 is a great pick.


----------



## harry501501

RikudouGoku said:


> Lucky you, no school in sweden has been shut down except the ones in the capital......would much rather stay home listening to music and studying or something.



Sucks, I work on Campus running the Students Union so when the uni got shut we did too 

All universities are going from face to face learning to home/online study and classes. I'd much rather work, too many seeing this as a holiday when there's so much at stake once things start opening up... and when. We rely on students for bar and food sales.

But I'll open up the box of iems and have some fun for now


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

genck said:


> I read that far back, maybe you should have quoted it, I saw nothing of the like.


Y'all m'f'ers need to get a room if you're going to bicker.


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 16, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> To restate the obvious and revisit the Blon fit issue; a discussion centered upon one of the five elements of the human sensory system, our perception of sound. Then, the IEM apparatus introduces the human anatomy, greatly complicating the discussion by further eliminating common areas of consistency from one person to another. I mention this to say that I've become extremely skeptical that there is a "fit" solution for me due to the combination of my anatomy and Blon design. My left ear is the primary issue. It requires a larger tip and is the one losing the seal. I've considered the "mods" previously mentioned and its doubtful they will work; I don't believe the problem lies with the tips being pushed towards the housing upon insertion, I believe the tube must be longer to achieve proper depth, and I can't think of a mod that would resolve this. Its unfortunate as I do really like the sound but as previously mentioned, for some ears, they are "finicky ass IEMs!
> 
> I'm mindful that as someone new to this forum, these are likely discussions already had, but thought I would stay on the Blon fit topic for others having similar issues. I also wanted to gather opinions on what I believe may be the solution. After reading and watching several YT reviews, including BGGAR's, it appears the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014's may be a solid solution. BGGAR feels they are more resolving/technical along with better bass speed and detail. His video shows a significant increase in tube length, which may be perfect for people having the same issues. Some previous ISS014 comments tend to corroborate his thoughts as well. SO, I remain hopeful while waiting for mine to arrive



Previously there was talk about a BLON BL-03 MK2 being developed that basically has a longer nozzle and decreased midbass/upper mids. Not sure if plans are shelved or delayed due to the coronavirus.

One option (if you can still find them), is to get a 2nd hand BLON Cardinal/Bluejay. They were no longer in production as of end 2019 and most stores are sold out. The Cardinal/Bluejay has a much better fit and isolation than the BL-03, but retains much of the same tuning and timbre. Due to the better fit/isolation, subbass is increased in quantity and extension, and technicalities are slightly better. Soundstage is wider too. They cost about double of the BL-03, but there's no need to mess around with aftermarket tips/cables OOTB with it.

Otherwise, maybe you can check out some single DD sets that are supposed upgrades over the BL-03 (though costing more), such as:
- *Moondrop Starfield* - seem to be getting very good reviews all round from reviewers and non reviewers
- *KBEAR Diamond* - it is about 30 bucks cheaper than the Starfield, and I've put my impressions in a previous post on it vs BLON BL-03: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1559#post-15513262
- *Tin HIFI T4* - may have QC issues, neutralish bright tuning
- *WG T-one* - not many reviews out there
- *Urbanfun YBF-ISS014* - may have QC issues, but very favourable feedback from headfi users and some reviewers
- *Toneking Ninetails* - 9 tuning signatures possible (very versatile). Slightly worse timbre than BL-03 but better technicalities. Looks weird but is comfortable. Poor isolation.


----------



## Slater

FuelMan said:


> I believe the tube must be longer to achieve proper depth, and I can't think of a mod that would resolve this.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-89#post-15322543


----------



## rggz

> may have QC issues



Tbf, that's the rule for any audio product. The important thing is how they'll back you up if you have issues. Urbanfun had the first batch with faulty mmcx connectors, but then they've replaced the product without charging anything for those with issues and since then there's no report of such issues on the new batch. 

Also, they raised the price so I'll assume they're using fancier connectors now.


----------



## instigata

Hello all.

Complete noob and first post here. Just got introduced to the world of IEMs. I prefer a bit of bass and have got the following:

1. JVC HA-FX3X
2. Sony MH755

Although the MH755 is in the mail. Looking for some advice on what next (hopefully final IEM) to get next. I would like to stay under-$30 and was considering a KZ ZS3 or a CCA C10. I am using an iPOD 7th gen and a Samsung J7.

Any thoughts/suggestions on what to get next would be great.


----------



## captione

instigata said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Complete noob and first post here. Just got introduced to the world of IEMs. I prefer a bit of bass and have got the following:
> 
> ...


The MH755s are bass light in my ears. 
A KZ ZS10 Pro might fit your signature, or a TFZ T2. I saw alot of people said it has good bass extension.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@instigata TRN V90, CCA C12, Blon Bl-03 ( you will need better tips for blon and maybe cable so might be too expensive in the end)


----------



## Slater

instigata said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Complete noob and first post here. Just got introduced to the world of IEMs. I prefer a bit of bass and have got the following:
> 
> ...



Welcome to HeadFi friend!

Good budget choices (in no particular order). So are so cheap that you can afford to get 2-4 of them for your same $30 budget.

KZ ZS4
KZ ZS3e
KZ ED9
CCA C10
KZ ZS10 Pro
KZ ZSR
KZ ZST
QKZ VK1
Blon BL-03
BQEYZ KB1


----------



## Slater

Does anyone know when the next Aliexpress sale is? Thanks


----------



## FuelMan

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-89#post-15322543


WOW! Ingenious! Briefly considered a potential mod for extending the tube but never landed on anything that would be safe and not destroy the housing. This is great and most definitely well appreciated SIR! I will implement as soon as time permits. If you ordered the straws online, maybe you could share a link? That would possibly eliminate purchasing the wrong size. Thanks again!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Does anyone know when the next Aliexpress sale is? Thanks


28 march

source: *https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/*


----------



## Nimweth

captione said:


> The MH755s are bass light in my ears.
> A KZ ZS10 Pro might fit your signature, or a TFZ T2. I saw alot of people said it has good bass extension.


Wow! MH755 bass light! Do I detect a bass head in our midst? Lol.


----------



## Slater

FuelMan said:


> If you ordered the straws online, maybe you could share a link? That would possibly eliminate purchasing the wrong size. Thanks again!



Unfortunately, I have no link to share. I bought them at a local Target store. I’m sure they’re nothing special. I’ve seen those stainless steel straws for sale many different places (including online etc). I’d be willing to bet that the size of some random version from a different store would be close if not exactly the same.


----------



## jant71

RikudouGoku said:


> 28 march
> 
> source: *https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/*



I would think the question might not be about when but more about will it be a good sale. Prices might be lackluster since the situation has hurt them so they may be stingier on the discounts. Or, on the other hand, they may still give good drops to encourage purchasing again. Hmmm...


----------



## harry501501 (Mar 16, 2020)

instigata said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Complete noob and first post here. Just got introduced to the world of IEMs. I prefer a bit of bass and have got the following:
> 
> ...



CCA C10 is a good shout. TRN V90 is also something to look at. I just got the Cambridge Audio SE1 and it's bloomin amazing and I've only been listening for an hour. £20, great sound that i can't see anyone disliking, vocals are great and you get a set of *Comply foams S/M/L which would set you back £15*. Beautifully packaged. Thanks to MBW for this great rec

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07LCM4XK9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are the Comply's you get

https://www.complyfoam.com/products/t-400/


----------



## dharmasteve

harry501501 said:


> CCA C10 is a good shout. TRN V90 is also something to look at. I just got the Cambridge Audio SE1 and it's bloomin amazing and I've only been listening for an hour. £20, great sound that i can't see anyone disliking, vocals are great and you get a set of *Comply foams S/M/L which would set you back £15*. Beautifully packaged. Thanks to MBW for this great rec
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07LCM4XK9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



The Cambridge SE1 gets better over time. With Spiral Dots or Symbio Peels, too, they are great. For £20.....top notch.


----------



## captione

Nimweth said:


> Wow! MH755 bass light! Do I detect a bass head in our midst? Lol.


No I'm not a basshead, but the MH755 definitely lacks the boom. Although it's has insane bass texture for the price and that's pretty amazing. Bass guitars should be crunchy


----------



## ChefNimmo

FuelMan said:


> Of course, from a personal experience, I find the Shozy 1.1's to be a great alternative for both fit and performance. I realize others may disagree but for me, the bass seems to have better definition and texture and the highs seem more technical and less aggressive. The 1.1's insert perfectly each and every time and are super comfortable for me. They also seem to do a great job at low volume levels as well (could listen to them for hours); bass remains strong and highs are crisp and detailed. My only complaint is the mid-range, I wish they were a bit more "forward" with a bit more presence in this area. So while not perfect, I feel they are a good value at $70-$75. Thanks for the advice on the forum.


Totally agree, I have both and find the blons are great, but I can listen to the Shozy 1.1 for hours on my BT20S. Work a lot outside so they are perfect and isolation is good, except when my battery runs out and all I can hear is my heart beat.


----------



## loomisjohnson

dharmasteve said:


> The Cambridge SE1 gets better over time. With Spiral Dots or Symbio Peels, too, they are great. For £20.....top notch.


agreed--even if they're not the most technically accomplished there's something about them that rewards long-term listening + they're very comfortable


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Previously there was talk about a BLON BL-03 MK2 being developed that basically has a longer nozzle and decreased midbass/upper mids. Not sure if plans are shelved or delayed due to the coronavirus.
> 
> One option (if you can still find them), is to get a 2nd hand BLON Cardinal/Bluejay. They were no longer in production as of end 2019 and most stores are sold out. The Cardinal/Bluejay has a much better fit and isolation than the BL-03, but retains much of the same tuning and timbre. Due to the better fit/isolation, subbass is increased in quantity and extension, and technicalities are slightly better. Soundstage is wider too. They cost about double of the BL-03, but there's no need to mess around with aftermarket tips/cables OOTB with it.
> 
> ...



I'm actually contemplating between Urbanfun and Starfield. Sadly, I'll have to wait till coronavirus threat subsides as parcels will be delayed and in some cases, won't even enter my country.


----------



## FastAndClean

i am learning to appreciate the earphones that i have right now, i like it


----------



## Almazbek

New hype again, I'm waiting for new urbanfun reviews. I bought their old berillium model and didn't like it, hope the new one worth it's money.


----------



## Podster

FastAndClean said:


> i am learning to appreciate the earphones that i have right now, i like it



Amen Fast  Some of you have been here before Been enjoying my BGVP DMS on my Opus #1 all day and this could easily be a "Stranded" rig


----------



## FastAndClean

Podster said:


> Amen Fast  Some of you have been here before Been enjoying my BGVP DMS on my Opus #1 all day and this could easily be a "Stranded" rig


you can open a store


----------



## Almazbek

Podster said:


> Amen Fast  Some of you have been here before Been enjoying my BGVP DMS on my Opus #1 all day and this could easily be a "Stranded" rig


I thought I have problems spending money. But now I feel way better


----------



## Podster

Almazbek said:


> I thought I have problems spending money. But now I feel way better



Glad I could help, now lets look at some more of the obsession  This should really set your mind at ease


----------



## Logixa

Podster said:


> Glad I could help, now lets look at some more of the obsession  This should really set your mind at ease


Holy crap dude! What happened? XD


----------



## FastAndClean

Logixa said:


> Holy crap dude! What happened? XD


he was like - "i wonder how is the sound of that"


----------



## Podster

Logixa said:


> Holy crap dude! What happened? XD



Itchy trigger finger combined with a lack of intestinal fortitude and wallah


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> Amen Fast  Some of you have been here before Been enjoying my BGVP DMS on my Opus #1 all day and this could easily be a "Stranded" rig


It's a shame you only have two ears!


----------



## Podster

FuelMan said:


> It's a shame you only have two ears!



Well I'm usually kind of shy but you must know it's really in the kind of ears one has


----------



## FuelMan (Mar 17, 2020)

*Shozy Form 1.1 Sound Report*
*Equipment:* Shozy Form 1.1 w/Dekoni Tips | iPhone 7
*Music:* Artist - _Miles Davis | _Album_ - The Complete in a Silent Way Sessions | _Song_ - Mademoiselle Mabry_
*Source:*  Tidal Stream
*Volume:*  iPhone at roughly 40-45% 

Wishing everyone a great evening and best of health to all. Had some time and wanted to share some enjoyable music for those classic jazz fans and lovers of quality tunes in general. Miles Davis is one of my all time favorite musicians and the quality of his productions on certain albums is rather astonishing for the time. My primary background lies within home audio and I've always been enamored with quality equipment that maintains it's ability to be dynamic at low volume levels. This particular song IMO sounds fantastic on these *Form 1.1's, *they really shine at these volume levels and are extremely dynamic*. *I think one of the most attractive elements of these particular IEMS is their ability to present textured bass with depth at a low volume. Highs are well defined and the harmonics of the cymbals and trumpet are well discernible and not over bearing. The production of this song takes many instruments and gives them great space to operate within and the 1.1's seem to take full advantage. I know many of you have REALLY nice setups and FAR BETTER sources than what I'm using; I can only imagine! If you like jazz and have never listened to much Miles Davis, and this track specifically (really the entire album), treat yourself, I doubt you will regret it. And before cranking the volume, give the low-volume option a shot.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I venerate the *STARFIELD*.

Tell it to nobody, but they are like what Final E serie try to achieve....but don't completely succeed. STARFIELD is like a E4000 with bigger soundstage.

I review them on headfi and my website...as well as *KBear DIAMOND *that I love too. 

Not a big fan of *Urbanfun ISS* for now, but this might change one i find a good cable to pair it with...not a big fan of *DUNU DM480* either but again, no burn in...no cable swapping etc.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I venerate the *STARFIELD*.
> 
> Tell it to nobody, but they are like what Final E serie try to achieve....but don't completely succeed. STARFIELD is like a E4000 with bigger soundstage.
> 
> ...



Yeah Starfield looks like it has very good reviews. Is it worth the $30 difference between the KBEAR Diamond and it? Or are they more of sidegrades?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Yeah Starfield looks like it has very good reviews. Is it worth the $30 difference between the KBEAR Diamond and it? Or are they more of sidegrades?


I wish Moondrop DROP the price time to time...they rare go on sale...but if your a kinda damned audiophile like me that search for perfect sound balance, nuance and timbre, the Starfield is notably more refined than the Diamond. Timbre is fuller and smoother, bass extend better and have better control, vocal are thinner with the DIAMOND and rougher in upper mids....Diamond have a little more details on top but its not really a plus for the tonal balance. Diamond are more similar to BLON than Starfield IMO


----------



## IEManiac

I like and keep the *Starfield*, not because they do everything right but rather because they do nothing wrong. They are _polite, well-behaved._


----------



## Nimweth

Arrived today: KBEAR Diamond


----------



## MrDelicious

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Not a big fan of *Urbanfun ISS* for now



Go on...


----------



## instigata

harry501501 said:


> CCA C10 is a good shout. TRN V90 is also something to look at. I just got the Cambridge Audio SE1 and it's bloomin amazing and I've only been listening for an hour. £20, great sound that i can't see anyone disliking, vocals are great and you get a set of *Comply foams S/M/L which would set you back £15*. Beautifully packaged. Thanks to MBW for this great rec
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07LCM4XK9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot everyone. I think I just picked up the CCA C10 from crinacle's list. Seems that CCA C10 is slightly better than CCA C12. Had come across the SE1, but wasn't sure what kind of signature it had.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 18, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> Go on...


Well, not alot to say....i have serious FIT issue with these, they tend to pop up my ears...as well, cable is crappy and darken the sound...when I do get good seal with KZ Starline tips, they arent bad at all, soundstage is very impressive, timbre is rather smooth and transparent, bass is kinda sloppy, treble isnt very detailed on top, neither sparkly...will have to give them more listen with right eartips before making any conclusion.

EDIT:compared to BLON, their soundstage is bigger, bass is loosier and slower, overall clarity is lower, timbre warmer less grainy, their more U shape in bass....definition is less edgy so attack less snappy...overall signaturre is more laid back.


----------



## FastAndClean

the bass on Urbanfun is the opposite of sloppy, you can ask every owner here on the forum to confirm


----------



## chickenmoon

FastAndClean said:


> the bass on Urbanfun is the opposite of sloppy, you can ask every owner here on the forum to confirm



I can confirm that but who knows if our units which are from the initial batch are the same as his?


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Not a big fan of *Urbanfun ISS* for now, but this might change one i find a good cable to pair it with...



Please do that.

The stock cable *looks* nice, but mine is stupid high resistance. Also, every terminal is different. I’ll post the exact measurements when I get home. _From memory_, 1 terminal is 6ohms, another is 1.5ohms, another is 2ohms, etc. I got a nice sound upgrade when I switched to a better mmcx cable...


----------



## Slater (Mar 18, 2020)

Slater said:


> Please do that.
> 
> The stock cable *looks* nice, but mine is stupid high resistance. Also, every terminal is different. I’ll post the exact measurements when I get home. _From memory_, 1 terminal is 6ohms, another is 1.5ohms, another is 2ohms, etc. I got a nice sound upgrade when I switched to a better mmcx cable...



Update:

As promised, here are the exact measurements:

R- 1.4ohms
R+ 3.3ohms
L- 7.3ohms
L+ 1.8ohms


----------



## Nimweth

instigata said:


> Thanks a lot everyone. I think I just picked up the CCA C10 from crinacle's list. Seems that CCA C10 is slightly better than CCA C12. Had come across the SE1, but wasn't sure what kind of signature it had.


SE1 has good bass extension with a healthy dose of welly. Mids are very natural and treble is free from nasty spikes. Staging and separation are also very good. Fit some wide bore tips and you have a superbly competent set of IEMs, especially for the price. Good build quality too.


----------



## HungryPanda

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33036649238.html Received today, great bass and no pesky peak


----------



## FuelMan

Slater said:


> Update:
> 
> As promised, here are the exact measurements:
> 
> ...


Those measurements do not speak well for that cable, yet as you say, looks appealing. I will validate my set when they arrive in about 2-weeks. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Slater (Mar 18, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> Those measurements do not speak well for that cable, yet as you say, looks appealing. I will validate my set when they arrive in about 2-weeks. Thank you for the information.



Agreed. Although it’s possible that I got a bad cable and it’s just an isolated case of bad soldering or something.

I can’t imagine they’re all like that, so it will be interesting to see some more examples.

My guess is that 1.3-1.4ish is what they’re supposed to be. We’ll see.


----------



## Nimweth

TRN ST1 in the house. Quick impression, surprisingly well balanced and clear, not too V shaped. Very promising!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 19, 2020)

FastAndClean said:


> the bass on Urbanfun is the opposite of sloppy, you can ask every owner here on the forum to confirm


so you consider the ISS having a thigh bass? whats opposite of sloppy in your dictionary?
bass isnt well rounded or define IMO but as said i will cable swap and test it more...just share first impressions here. I will give proper listen this week, but fit issue is a drawback for me, i find the blon more comfy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way pals, i'm very active on NBBA since a year...this is because Facebook communication is faster and we can swear and all lol and talk about any Chi-Fi brand. Please join the gangsta crew:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367/

I plan to finally doing a BIG update of the list...need to drink 10 coffee and begin this ASAP for the sake of budget headfier!

IEM i don't personally test but feel it might go in the list is:

Guideray GRi
TRN BA5
Tanchjim CORA
CCA C10
Cambridge SE1
LZZ05
EZ Audio X3
VE BIE
memt x5
Avara NEO
Revonext QT5


Any impressions about those or other no brainer suggestion??


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> so you consider the ISS having a thigh bass? whats opposite of sloppy in your dictionary?
> bass isnt well rounded or define IMO but as said i will cable swap and test it more...just share first impressions here. I will give proper listen this week, but fit issue is a drawback for me, i find the blon more comfy.



The bass on the Urbanfun is, at least on mine, tight and very well defined. Maybe play around with cables and tips although I'm pretty sure you have. QC is not up to par on the Urbanfuns so maybe there's a QC reason for the floppy sound. Hope you get a chance to hear a good one.


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way pals, i'm very active on NBBA since a year...this is because Facebook communication is faster and we can swear and all lol and talk about any Chi-Fi brand. Please join the gangsta crew:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367/
> 
> I plan to finally doing a BIG update of the list...need to drink 10 coffee and begin this ASAP for the sake of budget headfier!
> ...



I have the CCA C10, Tanchjim Cora, CA SE1, LZ Z05A and they are all solid purchases and a new DLC driver one from Pizen that should go in there as well which I just received yesterday.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dharmasteve said:


> The bass on the Urbanfun is, at least on mine, tight and very well defined. Maybe play around with cables and tips although I'm pretty sure you have. QC is not up to par on the Urbanfuns so maybe there's a QC reason for the floppy sound. Hope you get a chance to hear a good one.


okay, noted...its time i do real listening session with those...cause i didnt play with them alot....wasnt hooked at first so i put them on waiting table. what do you suggest for cable? SPC, copper? thing is that i need to use LONG eartips like the KZ starline so they fit properly, this might affect the bass for sure...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheVortex said:


> I have the CCA C10, Tanchjim Cora, CA SE1, LZ Z05A and they are all solid purchases and a new DLC driver one from Pizen that should go in there as well which I just received yesterday.


Man PLEASE share impressions about those DLC Pizen, they are on my wish list since some time....only 3 order of them. So mysterious yet cheapest DLC IEM we can find. 
how do they compare to BLON, Diamond or Starfield????


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> okay, noted...its time i do real listening session with those...cause i didnt play with them alot....wasnt hooked at first so i put them on waiting table. what do you suggest for cable? SPC, copper? thing is that i need to use LONG eartips like the KZ starline so they fit properly, this might affect the bass for sure...


I use the stock cable because I don't want to cause damage taking it off so I haven't tried any other cable at all. I use Spiral Dot Large tips, fairly wide bore. The bass is very tight yet full on these, with definite certainty. Hope yours open up soon.


----------



## TheVortex (Mar 20, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Man PLEASE share impressions about those DLC Pizen, they are on my wish list since some time....only 3 order of them. So mysterious yet cheapest DLC IEM we can find.
> how do they compare to BLON, Diamond or Starfield????



They are pretty good to be honest. A pleasant surprise as it was a gamble. I found them quite balanced with a little elevate mid bass. I posted my pictures and findings in the discovery thread.

I don't have the Diamond or Starfield but compared to the Blon they are a good competitor and maybe a little more balanced sounding but they need amping to shine.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way pals, i'm very active on NBBA since a year...this is because Facebook communication is faster and we can swear and all lol and talk about any Chi-Fi brand. Please join the gangsta crew:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367/
> 
> I plan to finally doing a BIG update of the list...need to drink 10 coffee and begin this ASAP for the sake of budget headfier!
> ...



U can add the following:

1) *Toneking Ninetails* - single DD, 9 potential sound signatures from V shaped to Basshead to neutalish. Very versatile as such. Poor isolation but very wide soundstage. Above average technicals, good timbre and tonality. Looks weird but fit is comfortable.

2) *BLON Cardinal* - single DD, big brother of BLON BL-03. Not on sale anymore, so might need to find a 2nd hand option. Similar tuning to BL-03 but much better fit/isolation. Wider soundstage, better subbass extension/quantity (likely because of better isolation), slightly better technicals.

3) *TFZ No. 3* - single DD, basshead set. Fun U shaped tuning. Subbass extends deep and has big visceral rumble. Midbass thump is big too. May be a one trick pony in view of the bassheadedness. Has slight upper mids/8 kHz area peak, so may be fatiguing with female vocals/horns/trumpets. Timbre is not the best but technicalities are above average.

4) *Hisenior B5+* - 5 Knowles BA. Midcentric N shaped tuning with subbass and upper treble roll off. Above average technicals for a multi BA set. Narrow soundstage but imaging and instrument placement is accurate. For a pure BA set, good timbre and tonality, non fatiguing.

5) *TRN IM2* - cheap V shaped set, good isolation and above average technicals. Lousy timbre and overly recessed mids with thin note weight, but will be a cheap and good daily beater set or introductory IEM to newbies.


Thanks for updating the list, I think a lot of new ones to the CHIFI circuit will find your list useful!!


----------



## Podster

9 Tails is another good one and I've not had any isolation issues with mine however fit and seal have always been spot on for me  

Here's another I'd like to see more about, seems like when the M6 came out a whole heaping bunch of new releases happened therefore I don't think a lot got written about them Then again I may have just missed a bunch 





This IMO is a very respectable budget Chi-Fi rig


----------



## baskingshark

Podster said:


> 9 Tails is another good one and I've not had any isolation issues with mine however fit and seal have always been spot on for me
> 
> Here's another I'd like to see more about, seems like when the M6 came out a whole heaping bunch of new releases happened therefore I don't think a lot got written about them Then again I may have just missed a bunch
> 
> ...



I think all the talk has been focused around the NiceHCK M7 and M7 Pro recently, so the M6 has sort of been neglected as a younger orphaned brother, but the NiceHCK M6 is still my favourite sub $100 CHIFI hybrid. However, the caveat is that a 3rd party BGVP filter that lowers the mid bass must be used. Although M6 comes with 3 stock tuning filters, they were pretty gimicky and I would have rated the M6 a 6/10 as per its namesake with the stock filters. I thought with the stock filters, the midbass was too prominent, and this statement is coming from a diehard basshead. The M6 supposedly has 2 DD settling the bass frequencies, but there was some coherency issues in the tuning where the midbass overwhelmed the other frequencies. LOL maybe 1 DD is enough. The 3rd party filter makes the sound more balanced and gives space for the mids and treble to breathe. Kinda more audiophile tuning with the 3rd party filter.

I like the M6's soundstage, above average technicalities and timbre (for a hybrid). Isolation is not the best and there's a higher treble roll off (which may be a boon or bane, depending on your whether you are a treblehead or want less fatigue).


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> I think all the talk has been focused around the NiceHCK M7 and M7 Pro recently, so the M6 has sort of been neglected as a younger orphaned brother, but the NiceHCK M6 is still my favourite sub $100 CHIFI hybrid. However, the caveat is that a 3rd party BGVP filter that lowers the mid bass must be used. Although M6 comes with 3 stock tuning filters, they were pretty gimicky and I would have rated the M6 a 6/10 as per its namesake with the stock filters. I thought with the stock filters, the midbass was too prominent, and this statement is coming from a diehard basshead. The M6 supposedly has 2 DD settling the bass frequencies, but there was some coherency issues in the tuning where the midbass overwhelmed the other frequencies. LOL maybe 1 DD is enough. The 3rd party filter makes the sound more balanced and gives space for the mids and treble to breathe. Kinda more audiophile tuning with the 3rd party filter.
> 
> I like the M6's soundstage, above average technicalities and timbre (for a hybrid). Isolation is not the best and there's a higher treble roll off (which may be a boon or bane, depending on your whether you are a treblehead or want less fatigue).



THX, I've been OK with the silver filter but I'm sure no bass head either. Would be interested in those third party BGVP's if you have a link


----------



## baskingshark

Podster said:


> THX, I've been OK with the silver filter but I'm sure no bass head either. Would be interested in those third party BGVP's if you have a link



I bought mine here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html

But many Aliexpress sellers sell it, so just get the cheapest one during the upcoming sale on 27/03/20.
It looks like this:





Some shops sell it with a metal module thing, that's just to store the filter and is optional.
Let us know how u find the M6 with the 3rd party filter. It makes the tuning more "audiophile" to me, but YMMV.


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> I bought mine here:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948536073.html
> 
> ...



THX Basking, you know I have DMG's, DM6's and DMS's and thinking I may have a set buried somewhere amongst the throng of portable stuff I've amassed!


----------



## baskingshark

Podster said:


> THX Basking, you know I have DMG's, DM6's and DMS's and thinking I may have a set buried somewhere amongst the throng of portable stuff I've amassed!



Actually is the BGVP DMG and M6 similar in tuning and externals?

Hahaha I think u have a lot of gear, maybe you already own a BGVP filter somewhere (from your DMG?) and maybe try it out on the M6.


----------



## Podster (Mar 20, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Actually is the BGVP DMG and M6 similar in tuning and externals?
> 
> Hahaha I think u have a lot of gear, maybe you already own a BGVP filter somewhere (from your DMG?) and maybe try it out on the M6.



Yep, thinking my blue filter sure would look nice with the gray but not be the best sounding of the three  Not thet you can really see any of them through the tips

Good Lord, had they been a snake I could have been bitten! Here you go to the effort to send me links to spend yet even more and my bag I brought to work today had all three of my BGVP's in it  Not that the filter-less DM6 had anything to do with this I still have them with me. The blue ones do look NICE (LOL) on the gray M6's Going to give them a go






@Qualcheduno have you tried other sellers on the 9 Tails?


----------



## Qualcheduno

It appears that the NineTails I ordered is out of stock, so I'm now looking for alternatives. The Starfield in particular picked my interest, since everyone is praising them and they seem more neutral than the Diamond but more musical and forgiving than the T4, or so I read


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 21, 2020)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## 1clearhead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> okay, noted...its time i do real listening session with those...cause i didnt play with them alot....wasnt hooked at first so i put them on waiting table. what do you suggest for cable? SPC, copper? thing is that i need to use LONG eartips like the KZ starline so they fit properly, this might affect the bass for sure...


I think the KZ starlines and copper cables sound great with the Urbanfun ISS, especially on my set. I really recommend you try it!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Personal impressions. I find the best cable and ear tips pairing, which is high quality 8 core copper litz cable from Audiosense and medium KZ starline (was using L before).

*URBANFUN ISS014 VS BLON BL03*
So, some influencer try very hard yealing on every roof that the ISS014 is new BLON killer, but here we talk about completely different sounding iem with one that have notable technicalities: the BLON. At half the price, the BLON stillis the unbeatable sub-50 single dynamic driver and no, the 60$ Urbanfun make a pale figure as well as a pale sound compared to more articulate, resolve and impactfull BLON. Simply put, when I go from ISS014  to BLON it’s like taking of a blanket covering the sound dynamic and resolution-definition. SOUNDSTAGE is bigger, more holographic, way deeper and more airy with the BLON, making the ISS014 sounding like a wide tapestry at somedistance from you. BASS is more thumpy, have better extension and articulation, rumble is meatier and mid bass more textured and impactfull, while ISS014 is smoother in impact and lack definition in sub and kick separation, as well, it’s less bassier but in a overly warm way. MIDS are clearer, slightly brighter with the BLON, separation is sharper and whole accuracy better than more laid back and diffuse mids of ISS014. Instrument like violin sound tonally right with good grip for the BLON while the ISS014 have tamed edge to it and lack texture, making it sound too liquid. TREBLE is more energic and snappy with the BLON, percussions having fuller resolution while the ISS014 highs are less balanced and thinner with extra brilliance and sparkle that can make cymbals splashy or woodblock metallic sounding.
In no way the ISS014 are better, if I force myself I would say female vocal are perhap less bright and more natural but not as clear and textured as BLON too, technically it’s seriously inferior and the lower resolution, poorer imaging, tamed attack with exception of upper treble make the comparison between those 2 very dangerous for the Urbanfun reputation as well as hysterical-must-find-a-new-budget-killer hyper.


----------



## dharmasteve

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Personal impressions. I find the best cable and ear tips pairing, which is high quality 8 core copper litz cable from Audiosense and medium KZ starline (was using L before).
> 
> *URBANFUN ISS014 VS BLON BL03*
> So, some influencer try very hard yealing on every roof that the ISS014 is new BLON killer, but here we talk about completely different sounding iem with one that have notable technicalities: the BLON. At half the price, the BLON stillis the unbeatable sub-50 single dynamic driver and no, the 60$ Urbanfun make a pale figure as well as a pale sound compared to more articulate, resolve and impactfull BLON. Simply put, when I go from ISS014  to BLON it’s like taking of a blanket covering the sound dynamic and resolution-definition. SOUNDSTAGE is bigger, more holographic, way deeper and more airy with the BLON, making the ISS014 sounding like a wide tapestry at somedistance from you. BASS is more thumpy, have better extension and articulation, rumble is meatier and mid bass more textured and impactfull, while ISS014 is smoother in impact and lack definition in sub and kick separation, as well, it’s less bassier but in a overly warm way. MIDS are clearer, slightly brighter with the BLON, separation is sharper and whole accuracy better than more laid back and diffuse mids of ISS014. Instrument like violin sound tonally right with good grip for the BLON while the ISS014 have tamed edge to it and lack texture, making it sound too liquid. TREBLE is more energic and snappy with the BLON, percussions having fuller resolution while the ISS014 highs are less balanced and thinner with extra brilliance and sparkle that can make cymbals splashy or woodblock metallic sounding.
> In no way the ISS014 are better, if I force myself I would say female vocal are perhap less bright and more natural but not as clear and textured as BLON too, technically it’s seriously inferior and the lower resolution, poorer imaging, tamed attack with exception of upper treble make the comparison between those 2 very dangerous for the Urbanfun reputation as well as hysterical-must-find-a-new-budget-killer hyper.



Friend you have a 'duff' set as we say here in old blighty. You need to hear a decent set or it will be hard to make a comparison with the Blon 03. I have two fantastic sounding Blon 03s which I pamper with ISN cables. They are both timbre and tone, joy factories. To me the Urbanfun is better. My guess is you have a duff set.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dharmasteve said:


> Friend you have a 'duff' set as we say here in old blighty. You need to hear a decent set or it will be hard to make a comparison with the Blon 03. I have two fantastic sounding Blon 03s which I pamper with ISN cables. They are both timbre and tone, joy factories. To me the Urbanfun is better. My guess is you have a duff set.


yeah mate....its possible....but its not an horrifious pair either....as with BLON their multiple of tuning difference....thats a bummer really and well I will review the pair I have, its not a BAD sounding iem, im very sensible to timbre, tonality and something people do not care that much about which is mid bass quality, both in attack, separation and timbre...forr me, comparing BLON to ISS is just usefull in term of construction similarities...

so, while I share what I prefer about BLON. Would be interesting you share what you prefer about Urbanfun and why you personally consider them Better???


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> 9 Tails is another good one and I've not had any isolation issues with mine however fit and seal have always been spot on for me
> 
> Here's another I'd like to see more about, seems like when the M6 came out a whole heaping bunch of new releases happened therefore I don't think a lot got written about them Then again I may have just missed a bunch
> 
> ...


Very luxurious looking cable - what is it?


----------



## chickenmoon

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Personal impressions. I find the best cable and ear tips pairing, which is high quality 8 core copper litz cable from Audiosense and medium KZ starline (was using L before).
> 
> *URBANFUN ISS014 VS BLON BL03*
> So, some influencer try very hard yealing on every roof that the ISS014 is new BLON killer, but here we talk about completely different sounding iem with one that have notable technicalities: the BLON. At half the price, the BLON stillis the unbeatable sub-50 single dynamic driver and no, the 60$ Urbanfun make a pale figure as well as a pale sound compared to more articulate, resolve and impactfull BLON. Simply put, when I go from ISS014  to BLON it’s like taking of a blanket covering the sound dynamic and resolution-definition. SOUNDSTAGE is bigger, more holographic, way deeper and more airy with the BLON, making the ISS014 sounding like a wide tapestry at somedistance from you. BASS is more thumpy, have better extension and articulation, rumble is meatier and mid bass more textured and impactfull, while ISS014 is smoother in impact and lack definition in sub and kick separation, as well, it’s less bassier but in a overly warm way. MIDS are clearer, slightly brighter with the BLON, separation is sharper and whole accuracy better than more laid back and diffuse mids of ISS014. Instrument like violin sound tonally right with good grip for the BLON while the ISS014 have tamed edge to it and lack texture, making it sound too liquid. TREBLE is more energic and snappy with the BLON, percussions having fuller resolution while the ISS014 highs are less balanced and thinner with extra brilliance and sparkle that can make cymbals splashy or woodblock metallic sounding.
> In no way the ISS014 are better, if I force myself I would say female vocal are perhap less bright and more natural but not as clear and textured as BLON too, technically it’s seriously inferior and the lower resolution, poorer imaging, tamed attack with exception of upper treble make the comparison between those 2 very dangerous for the Urbanfun reputation as well as hysterical-must-find-a-new-budget-killer hyper.



Sounds like your hatred for a certain someone completely skews your judgement.  It frankly reads as a personal attack where you are at pain to demolish every aspect of an earphone because someone you don't like recommends it as a top choice.

A few of us have been using this earphone for the last three months before any "influencer" recommended it and we know it's bloody damn good and worth every penny and then some.


----------



## HungryPanda

My faves at the moment are Shuoer  H27, Shuoer Singer and Paiaudio PLIISEN121


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> Sounds like your hatred for a certain someone completely skews your judgement.  It frankly reads as a personal attack where you are at pain to demolish every aspect of an earphone because someone you don't like recommends it as a top choice.
> 
> A few of us have been using this earphone for the last three months before any "influencer" recommended it and we know it's bloody damn good and worth every penny and then some.


That's utterly wrong, but I understand your thinking mechanism here...It was not cool to write about influencer and all...I have these before the BGGA hyping them by the way, and just don't like them at first....if I write this comparison with stock cable it would be way more brutal....my review is less brutal as its not direct comparison about sound value, I still confidently think BLON is technically better, have more edge to the definition, but is more bright etc...im not a simple wannabe. This-is-my-own-subjective-truth.
Bass is kinda strange with the ISS, imaging is hollow. This point of view will never change. Tonality is natural, timbre is smooth, no sibilance, very musical too. I should be more positive, only thing that can skews my judgment is negativity.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> Friend you have a 'duff' set as we say here in old blighty. You need to hear a decent set or it will be hard to make a comparison with the Blon 03. I have two fantastic sounding Blon 03s which I pamper with ISN cables. They are both timbre and tone, joy factories. To me the Urbanfun is better. My guess is you have a duff set.





NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah mate....its possible....but its not an horrifious pair either....as with BLON their multiple of tuning difference....thats a bummer really and well I will review the pair I have, its not a BAD sounding iem, im very sensible to timbre, tonality and something people do not care that much about which is mid bass quality, both in attack, separation and timbre...forr me, comparing BLON to ISS is just usefull in term of construction similarities...
> 
> so, while I share what I prefer about BLON. Would be interesting you share what you prefer about Urbanfun and why you personally consider them Better???



Don’t forget that there is 2 different versions of Urbanfun. One with beryllium driver, and one with ‘noble metal’ ie magnesium aluminum alloy driver.

There are definitely going to be differences between the 2 drivers, even if they have a similar tuning tuning curve.

Just something to think about.


----------



## MrDelicious

Slater said:


> Don’t forget that there is 2 different versions of Urbanfun. One with beryllium driver, and one with ‘noble metal’ ie magnesium aluminum alloy driver.
> 
> There are definitely going to be differences between the 2 drivers, even if they have a similar tuning tuning curve.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Oof. which one is the "good" one?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Slater said:


> Don’t forget that there is 2 different versions of Urbanfun. One with beryllium driver, and one with ‘noble metal’ ie magnesium aluminum alloy driver.
> 
> There are definitely going to be differences between the 2 drivers, even if they have a similar tuning tuning curve.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Yes....thats...kinda big problem....im already post-trauma about Kbear F1 story, this drivers changing within same IEM model just shouldnt exist. 

I have the new version. So its not beryllium???


----------



## FuelMan

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yes....thats...kinda big problem....im already post-trauma about Kbear F1 story, this drivers changing within same IEM model just shouldnt exist.
> 
> I have the new version. So its not beryllium???


TBH, I don't really think anyone TRULY knows given the current state of information; Linsoul, AliExpress and Drop all still indicate Beryllium. I fear that the true identity of this driver will not be known until someone disassembles a set from a "known" production batch. Until then, the subjective nature of this debate will continue. I'm expecting a set within the next two weeks and simply hoping they produce an enjoyable experience.


----------



## rggz

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Personal impressions. I find the best cable and ear tips pairing, which is high quality 8 core copper litz cable from Audiosense and medium KZ starline (was using L before).
> 
> *URBANFUN ISS014 VS BLON BL03*
> So, some influencer try very hard yealing on every roof that the ISS014 is new BLON killer, but here we talk about completely different sounding iem with one that have notable technicalities: the BLON. At half the price, the BLON stillis the unbeatable sub-50 single dynamic driver and no, the 60$ Urbanfun make a pale figure as well as a pale sound compared to more articulate, resolve and impactfull BLON. Simply put, when I go from ISS014  to BLON it’s like taking of a blanket covering the sound dynamic and resolution-definition. SOUNDSTAGE is bigger, more holographic, way deeper and more airy with the BLON, making the ISS014 sounding like a wide tapestry at somedistance from you. BASS is more thumpy, have better extension and articulation, rumble is meatier and mid bass more textured and impactfull, while ISS014 is smoother in impact and lack definition in sub and kick separation, as well, it’s less bassier but in a overly warm way. MIDS are clearer, slightly brighter with the BLON, separation is sharper and whole accuracy better than more laid back and diffuse mids of ISS014. Instrument like violin sound tonally right with good grip for the BLON while the ISS014 have tamed edge to it and lack texture, making it sound too liquid. TREBLE is more energic and snappy with the BLON, percussions having fuller resolution while the ISS014 highs are less balanced and thinner with extra brilliance and sparkle that can make cymbals splashy or woodblock metallic sounding.
> In no way the ISS014 are better, if I force myself I would say female vocal are perhap less bright and more natural but not as clear and textured as BLON too, technically it’s seriously inferior and the lower resolution, poorer imaging, tamed attack with exception of upper treble make the comparison between those 2 very dangerous for the Urbanfun reputation as well as hysterical-must-find-a-new-budget-killer hyper.



Paragraphs are helpful.



> *BASS is more thumpy, have better extension and articulation*, rumble is meatier and mid bass more textured and impactfull, while ISS014 is smoother in impact and lack definition in sub and kick separation



You are the first person saying it, the overwhelming impressions are quite the opposite as the Urbanfun have deeper sub-bass and impact than Blon. Could you elaborate it a bit better or give a song example?


----------



## genck

If everyone had the same opinion, the world would be awfully boring.


----------



## rggz

Yeah, imagine everyone thinking the Earth isn't flat, it'd be rather boring.


----------



## Slater

FuelMan said:


> TBH, I don't really think anyone TRULY knows given the current state of information; Linsoul, AliExpress and Drop all still indicate Beryllium. I fear that the true identity of this driver will not be known until someone disassembles a set from a "known" production batch. Until then, the subjective nature of this debate will continue. I'm expecting a set within the next two weeks and simply hoping they produce an enjoyable experience.



Exactly. No one knows what version is what (yet), so reports of any differences between the 2 driver type is difficult if not impossible. For example, if someone says theirs sounds sibilant, how do we know if they are talking about the magnesium/aluminum one (which wouldn’t apply to the beryllium one)? We don’t


----------



## FuelMan

One of you well experienced guys need to proposition Linsoul, or another connection, and ask them to disassemble them and make an accurate determination. This would benefit both the buying public and allow Linsoul to market them without misrepresentation.


----------



## Slater (Mar 21, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> One of you well experienced guys need to proposition Linsoul, or another connection, and ask them to disassemble them and make an accurate determination. This would benefit both the buying public and allow Linsoul to market them without misrepresentation.



But it would still rely on multiple customers buying one of each version and directly A/Bing them, to know which one is the ‘better’ of the 2.

The KB Ear F1 was totally transparent and anyone could plainly see what version of the driver a particular pair used. And even then, it was a total crapshoot what version you’d get when you placed an order. I was sent one of my F1 directly from the manufacturer themselves, who assured me of what driver version I was receiving, and even then I STILL got a different version than what I was told lol.

So if the challenge existed with a totally transparent earphone, think about how difficult it will be for the average person to know what Urbanfun they’re getting.

This is not a unique issue. It’s been going on in ChiFi for a long time across many manufacturers. For example, KZ regularly changes the drivers or the tuning of models without telling anyone. It’s nothing new, as frustrating as it is.


----------



## HungryPanda

We love the Chi-Fi game


----------



## SoundChoice

instigata said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Complete noob and first post here. Just got introduced to the world of IEMs. I prefer a bit of bass and have got the following:
> 
> ...



TRN V90 is a steal at $20


----------



## countryboyhk (Mar 22, 2020)

Is it necessary to say one thing is great, and the other must be trash !?
As a urbanfun owner, i never say blon 03 is trash !


----------



## dharmasteve

countryboyhk said:


> Is it necessary to say one thing is great, and the other must be trash !?
> As a urbanfun owner, i never say blon 03 is trash !





I have two Blon 03's which I gave improved cables and added a sliver of old tip barrels to each earpiece to get some extra length. They sound great. I have the Urbanfun tooooo, with stock cable and tips I like.....and they are all bloody great sounding IEMs. You are so right. 
Enjoyment is what it's all about....the music.


----------



## captione

dharmasteve said:


> I have two Blon 03's which I gave improved cables and added a sliver of old tip barrels to each earpiece to get some extra length. They sound great. I have the Urbanfun tooooo, with stock cable and tips I like.....and they are all bloody great sounding IEMs. You are so right.
> Enjoyment is what it's all about....the music.


Very true. 
It's not about the signatures or those damn frequency spikes or whatever, as long as it gives your beloved songs a whole new take, it's fine by me. There's still some some things to consider but that's honestly how I measure my pairs. 




			
				KZ said:
			
		

> _Don't forget. The original intention is use headphones to enjoy music.
> _


----------



## Slater

SoundChoice said:


> TRN V90 is a steal at $20



Do you have a link to this price?


----------



## kmmbd

I believe he meant the V80. V90 is still over $30.


----------



## TheHalfSlav (Mar 23, 2020)

Aliexpress 10th anniversary sale is coming up on the 28th. Might pick up a few IEMs depending on the sale
edit: between the A6M, KBEAR Diamond, and the shozy 1.1, which is the best?


----------



## Ultrainferno

CoiL said:


> Guys any info about Kinera YH623 TWS IEM? My friend noticed those and wanted me to ask info about their SQ and charged>empty playtime.



We just reviewed it!

https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-yh623-review/


----------



## voja

I received my BQEYZ Spring 1's, however one thing which I have a problem with is the fit. I just can't get a good fit/seal. And I am not sure where exactly is the problem, whether it's the angle of the nozzle or something else. I tried all the ear tips which I have, I just can't find the fix.


----------



## SiggyFraud

voja said:


> I received my BQEYZ Spring 1's, however one thing which I have a problem with is the fit. I just can't get a good fit/seal. And I am not sure where exactly is the problem, whether it's the angle of the nozzle or something else. I tried all the ear tips which I have, I just can't find the fix.


Maybe the pre-formed earhooks are at fault? They sometimes can yank the IEMs out of your ears. Did you try a different cable?


----------



## voja

SiggyFraud said:


> Maybe the pre-formed earhooks are at fault? They sometimes can yank the IEMs out of your ears. Did you try a different cable?


I did a quick swap with Jade Audio's cable, it did seem to fix the issue, I also put the red tips from the EA3 (which I forgot to try before) and it seems to be all good now. The ear hooks did seem to be the problem, I flexed back the pre-formed hooks on the Spring 1's cable and the fit is better. I'll proceed to give them some good burn-in time, so far they are great.


----------



## SiggyFraud

voja said:


> I did a quick swap with Jade Audio's cable, it did seem to fix the issue, I also put the red tips from the EA3 (which I forgot to try before) and it seems to be all good now. The ear hooks did seem to be the problem, I flexed back the pre-formed hooks on the Spring 1's cable and the fit is better. I'll proceed to give them some good burn-in time, so far they are great.


More often than not I just remove the earhooks completely. Learned that when I ordered some of my first KZ sets - that piece of metal wire was a real pain in the... ear.


----------



## Podster

IEManiac said:


> Very luxurious looking cable - what is it?



TRN 16 core


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> TRN 16 core


Added to Cart. Thanks.


----------



## SoundChoice

kmmbd said:


> I believe he meant the V80. V90 is still over $30.



apologies, made a typo, was referring to this post about the AE sale https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15521452


----------



## zedbg

Another nice discount HiLisening1BA+1DD HLS-S8  for 38 usd https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000276151557.html  Did someone bought them ?


----------



## Nimweth

I'm nearly ready to post my review of the KBEAR Diamond. I am very impressed by it, from presentation and accessories, build, comfort and especially sound quality. It has jumped to #1 on my list! I am finding little to criticise. It's a winner!


----------



## Podster

Well I have a new sub <$100 entrant for myself ($72) and I'm simply blown away that this much iem can be had for so little but of course like always we all hear them differently  Seriously the best purchase I've made in a while, may even be a bigger bargain if they go down in the next AliEx sale





LZ Mini 6 for the winner winner Chicken dinner


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Well I have a new sub <$100 entrant for myself ($72) and I'm simply blown away that this much iem can be had for so little but of course like always we all hear them differently  Seriously the best purchase I've made in a while, may even be a bigger bargain if they go down in the next AliEx sale
> 
> 
> 
> LZ Mini 6 for the winner winner Chicken dinner


Agreed, they are really amazing. But their male vocals are quite a bit recessed, together with a very forward female vocals makes the vocal balancing quite bad.


----------



## RikudouGoku

(if you like the A6 mini that much you will most definitely LOOOOOOVE the A6)


----------



## dharmasteve

Podster said:


> Well I have a new sub <$100 entrant for myself ($72) and I'm simply blown away that this much iem can be had for so little but of course like always we all hear them differently  Seriously the best purchase I've made in a while, may even be a bigger bargain if they go down in the next AliEx sale
> 
> 
> 
> LZ Mini 6 for the winner winner Chicken dinner



Some of the best highs I have heard from any IEM. Bass also exceptional. There is, for me, something missing from the deeper male vocals...which the full A6 addresses, I am led to believe. Still it's a great IEM for the price, but unfortunately I don't have the financial resources to buy/listen to the full A6. Wonderful treble though on the A6 mini..... and much classical music is unbeatable listening through this LZ A6 mini.


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> Agreed, they are really amazing. But their male vocals are quite a bit recessed, together with a very forward female vocals makes the vocal balancing quite bad.



Like mentioned we do all and I mean ALL hear them differently, not sure what you are playing them on but with my Opus # 1 black filters with balanced cables I miss nothing with either genders vocals! Not saying you don't but I'm not experiencing either condition with mine. I'll try some other sources though to see if I can hear those issues on another source  Could be that I'm a far cry from any kind of a Golden Ear


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Like mentioned we do all and I mean ALL hear them differently, not sure what you are playing them on but with my Opus # 1 black filters with balanced cables I miss nothing with either genders vocals! Not saying you don't but I'm not experiencing either condition with mine. I'll try some other sources though to see if I can hear those issues on another source  Could be that I'm a far cry from any kind of a Golden Ear


Well, male vocal recession is something that seems to be the general consensus. Maybe you just need a bit more time with them to notice it.


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, male vocal recession is something that seems to be the general consensus. Maybe you just need a bit more time with them to notice it.



You could have a point however I don't own a lick of Michael Bolton  So far the Lou's Reed, Rawls and Gramm sound good Now if I could just stop listening to all of them at the same time


----------



## mobinh

HungryPanda said:


> My faves at the moment are Shuoer  H27, Shuoer Singer and Paiaudio PLIISEN121


Any idea if the Paiaudio PLIISEN1212 are any good? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000329306189.html


----------



## zachmal (Mar 24, 2020)

SoundChoice said:


> TRN V90 is a steal at $20



more like 30 USD

but at that price range I prefer the TRN BA5 which come pretty close to 32-36 USD nowadays (especially with coupons even lower)

output is simply superb for that price point

it's a full-BA IEM but it doesn't bother me much - in fact I quite like the higher agility and details also the bass on the V90 can be too much at times (like with the BLON BL03)


----------



## baskingshark

Podster said:


> Well I have a new sub <$100 entrant for myself ($72) and I'm simply blown away that this much iem can be had for so little but of course like always we all hear them differently  Seriously the best purchase I've made in a while, may even be a bigger bargain if they go down in the next AliEx sale
> 
> 
> 
> LZ Mini 6 for the winner winner Chicken dinner





dharmasteve said:


> Some of the best highs I have heard from any IEM. Bass also exceptional. There is, for me, something missing from the deeper male vocals...which the full A6 addresses, I am led to believe. Still it's a great IEM for the price, but unfortunately I don't have the financial resources to buy/listen to the full A6. Wonderful treble though on the A6 mini..... and much classical music is unbeatable listening through this LZ A6 mini.



FWIW on the 27/03/20 Aliexpress Anniversary sale, the lowest forecasted prices for the LZ A6 Mini and LZ A6 are $51 and $209 respectively. And this is before Aliexpress coupon stacking, so maybe it is even cheaper. These are the lowest prices I've ever seen them at, I think LZ may be clearing stock like the previous firesale prices for their famous LZ Semkarch SKC CNT1.

Very very tempting, but I'm not really a fan of piezos and have limited funds this sale, so I'm still considering. But a lack of male vocals will probably shift me away away to other stuff.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> I'm nearly ready to post my review of the KBEAR Diamond. I am very impressed by it, from presentation and accessories, build, comfort and especially sound quality. It has jumped to #1 on my list! I am finding little to criticise. It's a winner!



Yep it is my favourite sub $100 DD IEM. Great timbre and tonality, it's my go to for jazz and classical and acoustic songs. It is a great all rounder too, may even do a job for EDM and faster paced music, which the BLON BL-03 gets muddy with complex instrumentation/multiple instruments.

If I could fault the Diamond (and this is really nitpicking), it is that the Diamond has an average sound stage width and a midbass hump like the BLON BL-03. Personally I'm basshead and don't mind the midbass quantity, but I think those that already found the BLON BL-03 too bassy or those who want a neutral bass might need to look elsewhere.


----------



## chickenmoon

Diamond is very V-shaped.


----------



## Dcell7

baskingshark said:


> FWIW on the 27/03/20 Aliexpress Anniversary sale, the lowest forecasted prices for the LZ A6 Mini and LZ A6 are $51 and $209 respectively. And this is before Aliexpress coupon stacking, so maybe it is even cheaper. These are the lowest prices I've ever seen them at, I think LZ may be clearing stock like the previous firesale prices for their famous LZ Semkarch SKC CNT1.
> 
> Very very tempting, but I'm not really a fan of piezos and have limited funds this sale, so I'm still considering. But a lack of male vocals will probably shift me away away to other stuff.



yes the A6 Mini is very tempting for this price. After some coupon stacking it will cost probably around $45. When 11.11 was around it was like $65 but i resisted. Now i am doubting again. I have a Shozy Form 1.1 incoming though ......


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Yep it is my favourite sub $100 DD IEM. Great timbre and tonality, it's my go to for jazz and classical and acoustic songs. It is a great all rounder too, may even do a job for EDM and faster paced music, which the BLON BL-03 gets muddy with complex instrumentation/multiple instruments.
> 
> If I could fault the Diamond (and this is really nitpicking), it is that the Diamond has an average sound stage width and a midbass hump like the BLON BL-03. Personally I'm basshead and don't mind the midbass quantity, but I think those that already found the BLON BL-03 too bassy or those who want a neutral bass might need to look elsewhere.


Yes, there is some added warmth in the mid bass but I find it more natural than the BLON. Soundstage for me is very good (Xduoo X20+ Fiio A5) but not as good on my Hi-fi Walker H2 so it may be source dependent. Musicality is great.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Yes, there is some added warmth in the mid bass but I find it more natural than the BLON. Soundstage for me is very good (Xduoo X20+ Fiio A5) but not as good on my Hi-fi Walker H2 so it may be source dependent. Musicality is great.



I found wide and shorter bore eartips eg Tenmark Whirlwinds lower the Diamond's midbass and make the sound more balanced with slightly wider soundstage (Pro tip pun intended courtesy of @illumidata ). Though at a slight loss of isolation. That's my current go to config.


----------



## Jenz

Has anyone heard of the Audiosense t300 pro 3? is it so new? 
i don't find any measurements on the internet. 
3 knowles drivers work per side and it costs around 100 us dollars or euros.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> I found wide and shorter bore eartips eg Tenmark Whirlwinds lower the Diamond's midbass and make the sound more balanced with slightly wider soundstage (Pro tip pun intended courtesy of @illumidata ). Though at a slight loss of isolation. That's my current go to config.


I haven't experimented with tips yet, I found the stock tips very good. I will try my favourite Spiral Dots!


----------



## Nimweth

Just fitted Spiral Dots (M) to the Diamond. Just as Basking Shark said, mid bass calmed a bit and soundstage wider. Thanks!


----------



## CoiL

Ultrainferno said:


> We just reviewed it!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/kinera-yh623-review/


Thanks! I really dig their looks and fit. I guess I could mod it to make it less bassy etc. but for about 75$ at current corona situation... I`ll pass.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the KBEAR Diamond is now available: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews


----------



## SoundChoice

Nimweth said:


> My review of the KBEAR Diamond is now available: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews



+1 for Buggles!


----------



## MrDelicious

So what's everyone getting in the AE sale? I ended up ordering the WG T-one for 74€, wanted something to contrast my Final E4000.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I'm getting a few cables and a Walnut F2 to use it as a desktop amp to drive my iems. Maybe a tws set but don't want to invest much now due to covid crisis and lockdown in my country.


----------



## Qualcheduno

MrDelicious said:


> So what's everyone getting in the AE sale? I ended up ordering the WG T-one for 74€, wanted something to contrast my Final E4000.


Since the NineTail was out of stock, I've ordered the Starfield for 79€, as it seems to be one of the $100 benchmarks right now


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> So what's everyone getting in the AE sale? I ended up ordering the WG T-one for 74€, wanted something to contrast my Final E4000.


Urbanfun iss014, ISN D10, Moondrop Blessing 2, 9 Lucky Bags, JDS Labs Ol switcher, Little Dot 1+  (D10 is from penon with early bird discount and Blessing 2 is from HifiGO with reviewer discount). Quite a lot of stuff and my wallet is crying.


----------



## chickenmoon

I ordered two spares UrbanFun ISS014 ( I already have 3), one FAAEAL Hibiscus + two FAAEAL cables and one Pizen DLC. Hopefully the country hasn't completely collapsed by the time they arrive (as the Prime Minister, Health Minister and Chief Medical Officer all contracted the virus...)


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> So what's everyone getting in the AE sale? I ended up ordering the WG T-one for 74€, wanted something to contrast my Final E4000.



I bought a TRI I3 during the AE sale with a slight reviewer discount from Hifigo. Haven't owned a planar yet, so wanted to check this transducer type out.

The economy looks like it is gonna tank pretty badly this year due to the coronavirus, and some of my family/friends have been retrenched or placed on no pay leave recently.
So I'm gonna tighten my belt a bit for the next few months when it comes to audio purchases.

I set a few rules for myself but I'm not sure if I can keep it haha:
1 - no sidegrade purchases at fullprice.
2 - only buy if substantially discounted/firesale prices. Or look for second hand gear.
3 - no buying identical gear for spares. Used to do that, but at the rate CHIFI evolves, what u buy today may be obsolete in a matter of weeks. Cough cough nicehck NX7 pro vs non pro.
4 - consider buying if different tuning/transducer type than what I already own.
5 - consider buying if clear upgrade from existing gear.
6 - no jumping on hypetrains straight away after a stellar review from prominent influencers. Wait for more reviews to filter out, especially from lay consumers.

I think this will be a futile new year's resolution though hahaha.



RikudouGoku said:


> Urbanfun iss014, ISN D10, Moondrop Blessing 2, 9 Lucky Bags, JDS Labs Ol switcher, Little Dot 1+  (D10 is from penon with early bird discount and Blessing 2 is from HifiGO with reviewer discount). Quite a lot of stuff and my wallet is crying.



Wow this is a real CHIFI coronavirus stimulus package. It might singlehandedly keep some CHIFI companies running for the next few weeks! Respect!!!


----------



## yorosello

Ngl, but since I got the Blessing 2, I didn't think of getting any new iem that is below it anymore.


----------



## snip3r77

chickenmoon said:


> I ordered two spares UrbanFun ISS014 ( I already have 3), one FAAEAL Hibiscus + two FAAEAL cables and one Pizen DLC. Hopefully the country hasn't completely collapsed by the time they arrive (as the Prime Minister, Health Minister and Chief Medical Officer all contracted the virus...)



If I'm considering the UrbanFun ( I already have TRN-V90 and Blon-03 ), is this an sidegrade or upgrade? Does the improvement differs enough?


----------



## snip3r77

RikudouGoku said:


> Urbanfun iss014, ISN D10, Moondrop Blessing 2, 9 Lucky Bags, JDS Labs Ol switcher, Little Dot 1+  (D10 is from penon with early bird discount and Blessing 2 is from HifiGO with reviewer discount). Quite a lot of stuff and my wallet is crying.



what are the lucky bags? any earbud ones? can you share the links? Thanks


----------



## sutosuto

snip3r77 said:


> what are the lucky bags? any earbud ones? can you share the links? Thanks



Below is the link, if the link does not work, you can go to DD Audio Store. But, strangely it's not S$7ish anymore just now. 

#Aliexpress Your SG$ 1.46 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dU6RBLu


----------



## chickenmoon

snip3r77 said:


> If I'm considering the UrbanFun ( I already have TRN-V90 and Blon-03 ), is this an sidegrade or upgrade? Does the improvement differs enough?



I don't have the TRN but it sure is an improvement over the BLON IMHO (some might disagree).  Just get it and make up your own mind, it's not that expensive (and worth absolutely every penny and then some IMHO).


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> Urbanfun iss014, ISN D10, Moondrop Blessing 2, 9 Lucky Bags, JDS Labs Ol switcher, Little Dot 1+  (D10 is from penon with early bird discount and Blessing 2 is from HifiGO with reviewer discount). Quite a lot of stuff and my wallet is crying.



Ah, better safe than sorry. As a guy with WAY too much gear I feel where your coming from but Variety truly is the spice of life! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## SoundChoice

snip3r77 said:


> If I'm considering the UrbanFun ( I already have TRN-V90 and Blon-03 ), is this an sidegrade or upgrade? Does the improvement differs enough?


Depends on your ears. The Blon is very good, but some hear refinements in the UrbanFun TXQ-RP9CYZW&M^Q NO CARRIER


----------



## Kumonomukou (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm only getting a couple of TWS during this AE sale. ' Whizzer C3 and Edifier Tws200 '. After stepping into the mid-tier last year(dropped 1grand on 4 IEMs), I decided to check out following multiple underwhelming experience. They're good but not awesome! The extra ounce of micro-detail/Bass did not elevated the overall enjoyment, so I regressed...  :]

Ps. Granted I'm one of the stubborn guys who refused getting a dedicated player & only using IEMs on my phone & laptop.

Hope the world will soon be back to the normal pace again. Stay healthy everyone!!


----------



## Dcell7

Shozy Form 1.1 (ordered before the sales started but with a coupon and some coins i got a 10 dollar discount). Hiby W3 and a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. Still browsing around


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> Ps. Granted I'm one of the stubborn guys who refused getting a dedicated player & only using IEMs on my phone & laptop.



That is holding you back for sure. Especially when you have higher tier earphones.

At LEAST get something like the Radsone ES100, which will allow you to still use your phone and laptop, but with seriously upgraded sound/capabilities. Hands down the  $75 I’ve ever spent in this hobby, and I know many others who say the exact same thing.


----------



## baskingshark

Kumonomukou said:


> I'm only getting a couple of TWS during this AE sale. ' Whizzer C3 and Edifier Tws200 '. After stepping into the mid-tier last year(dropped 1grand on 4 IEMs), I decided to check out following multiple underwhelming experience. They're good but not awesome! The extra ounce of micro-detail/Bass did not elevated the overall enjoyment, so I regressed...  :]
> 
> Ps. Granted I'm one of the stubborn guys who refused getting a dedicated player & only using IEMs on my phone & laptop.
> 
> Hope the world will soon be back to the normal pace again. Stay healthy everyone!!



Yeah having owned a few midfi tier IEMs and auditioned a few more, I gotta agree in general the midfi gear are better than budget CHIFI, but not by a lot. The diminishing returns is tremendous, like one would need to pay 10 times more for a 10 - 20% improvement. Is that worth it? That's pretty subjective, and everyone has their own comfort level when it comes to spending on this hobby, more so now in uncertain times for our economy due to the coronavirus. Some of the midfi tier gear may be even worse than recent CHIFI releases eg Sennheiser IEMs. Their headphones are still good but having tried a few of their IEMs, I gotta say save your money and get some budget to midfi CHIFI.

I gotta agree with @Slater though, with midfi IEMs, your source is gonna be the bottleneck in the audio chain. It doesn't cost much nowadays to get a small profile dongle USB amp/DAC or even sub $100 DAP. It does let your midfi gear scale better. Unless your phone has a good built in DAC like the LGV series, there is a difference with using laptops to drive your music. Actually nowadays I can't listen to music on my laptop now without a dongle/amp, my ears have been spoilt. The soundstage, details, clarity and lower hiss/noise floor is quite apparent if you do switch from a laptop to some of these better sources.


----------



## Kumonomukou

Slater said:


> That is holding you back for sure. Especially when you have higher tier earphones.
> 
> At LEAST get something like the Radsone ES100, which will allow you to still use your phone and laptop, but with seriously upgraded sound/capabilities. Hands down the  $75 I’ve ever spent in this hobby, and I know many others who say the exact same thing.



I do have entry gears like LG V35, Shanling M0, and a couple of DAC dongles. I simply don't like the idea of carrying an extra phone sized square around for music purpose alone. Guess I never intended to be an audiophile after all lol. I really think the overall package of wireless buds are offering a superior experience (Sonic performance can be adequate even at the sub-$50 lineups nowadays). That's why I'm getting rid of most of my IEMs, with a few exceptions of course. In-Ears are slowly moving toward the position of the traditional Earbuds, and the trend is Unfortunately real


----------



## Slater (Mar 28, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> I do have entry gears like LG V35, Shanling M0, and a couple of DAC dongles. I simply don't like the idea of carrying an extra phone sized square around for music purpose alone. Guess I never intended to be an audiophile after all lol. I really think the overall package of wireless buds are offering a superior experience (Sonic performance can be adequate even at the sub-$50 lineups nowadays). That's why I'm getting rid of most of my IEMs, with a few exceptions of course. In-Ears are slowly moving toward the position of the traditional Earbuds, and the trend is Unfortunately real



ES100 is not phone sized. It’s about the size of your car key remote. About 2”X1.25”. It has a clip that can be clipped to stuff - your bag or clothing, etc. Or you can just tuck it inside your pocket.


----------



## HungryPanda

Since the earphone socket on my phone went faulty the ES100 is a godsend


----------



## Kumonomukou

Slater said:


> ES100 is not phone sized. It’s about the size of your car key remote. About 2”X1.25”. It has a clip that can be clipped to stuff - your bag or clothing, etc. Or you can just tuck it inside your pocket.



I already have Shanling M0 for exercise etc. Thought about the ES100, but the exclusion of Type C connecter on MK2 was pretty uninspiring. I do have adapters but trying to somewhat limit the purchase of micro-usb devices if I can. I'm getting the Edifier Tws200, only because I want another airpods-shaped buds with Qualcomm chipset. Edifier makes quality budget products so that's a bonus as well.


----------



## Veyska

baskingshark said:


> I gotta agree with @Slater though, with midfi IEMs, your source is gonna be the bottleneck in the audio chain. It doesn't cost much nowadays to get a small profile dongle USB amp/DAC or even sub $100 DAP. It does let your midfi gear scale better. Unless your phone has a good built in DAC like the LGV series, there is a difference with using laptops to drive your music. Actually nowadays I can't listen to music on my laptop now without a dongle/amp, my ears have been spoilt. The soundstage, details, clarity and lower hiss/noise floor is quite apparent if you do switch from a laptop to some of these better sources.


Amusingly the improvements in sound quality were a (very enjoyable) side effect of the primary reason I got my Audioengine D3 USB dongle.  The sound in my previous laptop was actually pretty decent but as it got older it was having to work harder to keep up and I was getting CPU/GPU interference when they were under strain.  New laptop has none of that but the audio isn't quite as good (also I'm way more spoil't now) so the dongle stays.    (Also amusingly I ended up getting an iFi Ear Buddy to de-amp the D3 because ow loud.)

I occasionally eye one of the FiiO Bluetooth dongles or the ES100 but I'd get so little use out of it I keep *just* eyeing them (for phone usage, primarily).  Do have the Apple USB C headphone adapter though, so I'm not *completely* ignoring the mobile side of things...  <-<


----------



## Podster

HungryPanda said:


> Since the earphone socket on my phone went faulty the ES100 is a godsend



Not too mention you also get the option of using balanced cable which most iem's benefit from imo


----------



## FuelMan

Kumonomukou said:


> I already have Shanling M0 for exercise etc. Thought about the ES100, but the exclusion of Type C connecter on MK2 was pretty uninspiring. I do have adapters but trying to somewhat limit the purchase of micro-usb devices if I can. I'm getting the Edifier Tws200, only because I want another airpods-shaped buds with Qualcomm chipset. Edifier makes quality budget products so that's a bonus as well.


You might want to take a look at the new FiiO BTR5 and its reviews. Seems to be a solid value at $119 Amazon


----------



## FuelMan (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm not seeing that many great deals on IEMs during this AliExpress Sale. This could just be my lack of experience but after researching typical prices, I'm not seeing that many great "value" buys. The KBEAR Diamond is about the best deal I've seen given it's normal price of $85-$89usd (Amazon) - It can be had for $69usd (before any coupon stacking) and they're providing a free KBEAR 8 or 16 core cable (probably $10-15 value compared to current sale prices), which, depending on your perspective, translates to roughly $54 or $59 dollars net on the Diamonds, about a $20-$25 discount compared to average Diamond pricing. Seems like an easy choice so why not? Hopefully I'll be able to try them within 30-days without delay.

The variety of cables and prices during this sale appears to provide great value so picked-up some new 4/8/16 core cables to pair nicely with my new Hiby R5 that should arrive Monday - am EXTREMELY excited to experience the increase in performance!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lz a6 mini is a great deal.


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> Lz a6 mini is a great deal.


YES! - I'm TRYING to restrain myself but am likely going to have to take advantage of it as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> YES! - I'm TRYING to restrain myself but am likely going to have to take advantage of it as well.


ops sorry for your wallet then


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 29, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> I'm not seeing that many great deals on IEMs during this AliExpress Sale. This could just be my lack of experience but after researching typical prices, I'm not seeing that many great "value" buys. The KBEAR Diamond is about the best deal I've seen given it's normal price of $85-$89usd (Amazon) - It can be had for $69usd (before any coupon stacking) and they're providing a free KBEAR 8 or 16 core cable (probably $10-15 value compared to current sale prices), which, depending on your perspective, translates to roughly $54 or $59 dollars net on the Diamonds, about a $20-$25 discount compared to average Diamond pricing. Seems like an easy choice so why not? Hopefully I'll be able to try them within 30-days without delay.
> 
> The variety of cables and prices during this sale appears to provide great value so picked-up some new 4/8/16 core cables to pair nicely with my new Hiby R5 that should arrive Monday - am EXTREMELY excited to experience the increase in performance!



I compiled a list of great CHIFI deals for this Aliexpress Anniversary Sale here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2015#post-15521452

Prices before coupons. Some deals ain't too bad actually, I think in general the Anniversary and 11/11 and Black Friday sale tend to have the better discounts.

From the link above, if I could pick out some deals that are the* lowest* pricing (before coupons) I have seen in Aliexpress, they would be:
Audiosense T800 - $268 ---> Usually $298 USD.
BLON BL-03 - $23
BQEYZ Spring 1 - $102 ---> this looks like a very good deal. Usually $139 USD.
LZ A6 - $209
LZ A6 Mini - $51 ---> Previous best price was around $69.
Shozy Form 1.1 - $64
Shozy Form 1.4 - $147

There's also some lucky bags/special deals going on in Aliexpress, so check them out if you are game:

1) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000852951577.html *NICEHCK lucky bag *(superb find courtesy of @RikudouGoku ): I think the IEM in this lucky bag is the NiceHCK M6, previous best price I saw was $73 when I bought it on 11/11, now at $60 it is the lowest price I've seen it ever, probably stock clearing time.
I described the NiceHCK M6 here in a bit more detail if u are interested: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3123#post-15530990

2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000836284897.html . *TFZ lucky bag *(superb find courtesy of @Dcell7). $79 for one random TFZ IEM (Tequila,Queen, King II, King LTD). They are all priced more than $79 usually so it seems a good deal whichever u get, though these are older models, and I've not heard them.

3) https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ressions-thread.852820/page-124#post-15530667
Some stores on Aliexpress let u *bundle a TFZ My Love Edition for $9.90* with some purchases. I haven't tried the My Love before so can't comment on its sound, but I think it was selling around $50 previously before sales


Happy deal hunting, there's still 2 days or before the sale ends. Better watch your wallet!!!

EDIT: and one pro tip is that prices may be cheaper by a few cents to a dollar or two on the aliexpress app compared to the desktop version of aliexpress. Stacking coupons can also potentially take off $5 - 15 from the above listed prices too.


----------



## Sebulr

Just got a set of kbear kb10 for 20 quid from amazon UK. Impressions on the kbear thread


----------



## kmmbd

Thought I wouldn't buy anything this time around but caved in and ordered the new KBEar KB04 along with the VE BIE. Now just hoping that they don't get lost in transit due to the current situation.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> I compiled a list of great CHIFI deals for this Aliexpress Anniversary Sale here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2015#post-15521452
> 
> Prices before coupons. Some deals ain't too bad actually, I think in general the Anniversary and 11/11 and Black Friday sale tend to have the better discounts.
> 
> ...



I'm contemplating between A6 Mini, Urbanfuns and Nicehck M6 now. Aaargh! Although Urbanfuns don't have great discount so are least preferred at the moment.


----------



## Podster

FuelMan said:


> YES! - I'm TRYING to restrain myself but am likely going to have to take advantage of it as well.



All I can say is if you can still get the LZ Mini 6 for $51 on AliEx don’t let the door hit you where the sun don’t shine:-0 after 60 solid hours of burn these babies are giving iem’s 5 times more expensive a SERIOUS run for their money!


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> I compiled a list of great CHIFI deals for this Aliexpress Anniversary Sale here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-2015#post-15521452
> 
> Prices before coupons. Some deals ain't too bad actually, I think in general the Anniversary and 11/11 and Black Friday sale tend to have the better discounts.
> 
> ...



THX Basking, in my humble opinion the Mini 6 slays the M6 which I’ve owned and enjoyed for some time. The TFZ Queens are a $130/$150 iem all day long and I don’t think you would go wrong with the other 3 if they can be had sub $110


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> All I can say is if you can still get the LZ Mini 6 for $51 on AliEx don’t let the door hit you where the sun don’t shine:-0 after 60 solid hours of burn these babies are giving iem’s 5 times more expensive a SERIOUS run for their money!


Thanks for “pushing” me over the edge!!! Just what I needed, but if they are as good as those commenting say, I guess I need to JUST DO IT!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> All I can say is if you can still get the LZ Mini 6 for $51 on AliEx don’t let the door hit you where the sun don’t shine:-0 after 60 solid hours of burn these babies are giving iem’s 5 times more expensive a SERIOUS run for their money!


What cable is that? Looks supremely nice.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dani157 said:


> I'm contemplating between A6 Mini, Urbanfuns and Nicehck M6 now. Aaargh! Although Urbanfuns don't have great discount so are least preferred at the moment.



I have the Urbanfun and the A6 mini. Both are very good but the Urbanfun is a level above IMHO.


----------



## FuelMan

dharmasteve said:


> I have the Urbanfun and the A6 mini. Both are very good but the Urbanfun is a level above IMHO.


My Urbanfun units will arrive within a few weeks - curious to learn more about your experience with “fit” between the UF and A6 Mini’s?


----------



## Podster

FuelMan said:


> My Urbanfun units will arrive within a few weeks - curious to learn more about your experience with “fit” between the UF and A6 Mini’s?



Well Urban Fun must have really stepped their game up, my green ones were nice but sure not in the LZ league. I gifted my green ones way and I’ve not bit on the new ones. May give them a try as they are not very expensive even without the sale. The Mini is really making me think the Big 6 will be an end all! Of course we all know that is also a myth:-0


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> What cable is that? Looks supremely nice.



Search “Xiaofan” on AliEx and you should find them but stay away from that gold cable that cost $6900! Hopefully I’ve not steered the Fuelman wrong, it’s imperative to find the right tips for the Mini 6 and a non pre formed ear loop cable.


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> All I can say is if you can still get the LZ Mini 6 for $51 on AliEx don’t let the door hit you where the sun don’t shine:-0 after 60 solid hours of burn these babies are giving iem’s 5 times more expensive a SERIOUS run for their money!


Dude, you do know that Cambridge Audio has a very high output impedance of 33 Ohm, right?


----------



## Podster (Mar 29, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> Dude, you do know that Cambridge Audio has a very high output impedance of 33 Ohm, right?



True and that was just a photo op for the Mini 6, they burned on my Opus #1 All my iem’s are pretty much used with DAP’s and iDevices with exception of my Desktop X-6 DAC. Just for the record no iem’s were harmed in the taking of my photos

Almost forgot, THX for noticing as no one brought that fact up. Just thought the blue Xiaofan cable looked nice next to my rig # 1 digital front end. I have several full size cans when I want to use the Cambridge but it pretty much just serves DAC duty for the CXC.


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> Search “Xiaofan” on AliEx and you should find them but stay away from that gold cable that cost $6900! Hopefully I’ve not steered the Fuelman wrong, it’s imperative to find the right tips for the Mini 6 and a non pre formed ear loop cable.


No wrong answers here Mr. Podster, seems clear that for many, the A6 Mini is regarded as decent value at the current AE prices. No one can speak to personal fit, we strictly have to hope for the best and try to make an informed decision regarding such matters. For me, I'm so new, I don't really have a wealthy "pool" of experience to draw from, and so my risk factor is commensurately higher. Fortunately I've been able to form some conclusions as a Blon and Shozy 1.1 owner. I've noticed that between my anatomy and the nozzle length of the Blons, I have "FIT" problems, yet when sealed, I do truly enjoy their presentation. So I decided to "mitigate" this problem and take a chance on the UF ISS014's. I know they have a longer nozzle and from some reviews, improves upon some of the Blons shortcomings, so, seemed to be a reasonable move 

Owning the 1.1's has been a real "eye opener" as well. I've learned to really appreciate and identify a "fit" that is comfortable and performs properly. The 1.1's instantly seat each time they are inserted and with my (L) foam tips, fit is immediately achieved. In fact, I've had 5hr sessions with the 1.1's and never once thought about the "fit proposition" beyond initially inserting them. I realize everyone will not have the same experience with the Shozy's but at this point in my ChiFi journey, I'm happy to gain some knowledge and experience concerning fit, because IMHO, you can't get to other considerations unless fit is correct. 

With that said, to me, it doesn't look like should have any problems with A6 Mini's. They appear to resemble the 1.1's so unless they have some ultra short nozzle, like the Blons, I should be good  

TIME TO GET BUSY AND START MAKING CABLES! Seems like a great time to buy some cable, terminals, and hardware to create some really NICE cables! My new R5 is gonna need some 4.4 BAL TERMINATION!


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> True and that was just a photo op for the Mini 6, they burned on my Opus #1 All my iem’s are pretty much used with DAP’s and iDevices with exception of my Desktop X-6 DAC. Just for the record no iem’s were harmed in the taking of my photos
> 
> Almost forgot, THX for noticing as no one brought that fact up. Just thought the blue Xiaofan cable looked nice next to my rig # 1 digital front end. I have several full size cans when I want to use the Cambridge but it pretty much just serves DAC duty for the CXC.


Ok. We got your back. Always.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Thought I wouldn't buy anything this time around but caved in and ordered the new KBEar KB04 along with the VE BIE. Now just hoping that they don't get lost in transit due to the current situation.



I just got a review unit of the KBEAR KB04, quite good for $30, above average soundstage, good isolation, comfortable fit and above average technicals. IMHO, I think it is better than similar 1BA + 1DD config hybrids like the Jade Audio EA3 and TRN IM2. With stock tips/cables, the upper mids can occasionally get a bit hot, and the subbass doesn't extend very low/decay much for a DD bass, but the good news is that just by using different tips (eg wide bore tips), the upper mids can be tamed. The bass part is pretty subjective as I'm a basshead and subbass is important to me, but I think those that are bass adverse may like it. Slight midbass hump with slight midbass bleed. The KB04's note weight is on the thinner side, and the timbre is slightly artificial for the treble frequencies (but the DD handling the lower frequencies has good legit timbre though). 

All in all, can't really go wrong with the $30 price tag, it does much more good than bad. Probably you will own something better (though more expensive) for experienced audiophile/IEM collectors, but it will be a good introductory CHIFI IEM for those new to the hobby or those wanting a daily beater set.



Podster said:


> THX Basking, in my humble opinion the Mini 6 slays the M6 which I’ve owned and enjoyed for some time. The TFZ Queens are a $130/$150 iem all day long and I don’t think you would go wrong with the other 3 if they can be had sub $110



Have u tried the 3rd party BGVP filters with the M6? It does make the M6's bass much better, I didn't really like the stock M6 with the stock gimicky filters. Bass is too wooly and boomy.

The A6 mini at this blowout price is very very interesting, I think they are clearing stock for a new model, hence the deep discount for it. Almost pulled the trigger this round, but I read the lower mids are a bit lacking from some headfiers. So stop temping me hahahaha, I'm trying to exercise some self control here!


----------



## mochill

baskingshark said:


> I just got a review unit of the KBEAR KB04, quite good for $30, above average soundstage, good isolation, comfortable fit and above average technicals. IMHO, I think it is better than similar 1BA + 1DD config hybrids like the Jade Audio EA3 and TRN IM2. With stock tips/cables, the upper mids can occasionally get a bit hot, and the subbass doesn't extend very low/decay much for a DD bass, but the good news is that just by using different tips (eg wide bore tips), the upper mids can be tamed. The bass part is pretty subjective as I'm a basshead and subbass is important to me, but I think those that are bass adverse may like it. Slight midbass hump with slight midbass bleed. The KB04's note weight is on the thinner side, and the timbre is slightly artificial for the treble frequencies (but the DD handling the lower frequencies has good legit timbre though).
> 
> All in all, can't really go wrong with the $30 price tag, it does much more good than bad. Probably you will own something better (though more expensive) for experienced audiophile/IEM collectors, but it will be a good introductory CHIFI IEM for those new to the hobby or those wanting a daily beater set.
> 
> ...


Must resist


----------



## Podster (Mar 29, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I just got a review unit of the KBEAR KB04, quite good for $30, above average soundstage, good isolation, comfortable fit and above average technicals. IMHO, I think it is better than similar 1BA + 1DD config hybrids like the Jade Audio EA3 and TRN IM2. With stock tips/cables, the upper mids can occasionally get a bit hot, and the subbass doesn't extend very low/decay much for a DD bass, but the good news is that just by using different tips (eg wide bore tips), the upper mids can be tamed. The bass part is pretty subjective as I'm a basshead and subbass is important to me, but I think those that are bass adverse may like it. Slight midbass hump with slight midbass bleed. The KB04's note weight is on the thinner side, and the timbre is slightly artificial for the treble frequencies (but the DD handling the lower frequencies has good legit timbre though).
> 
> All in all, can't really go wrong with the $30 price tag, it does much more good than bad. Probably you will own something better (though more expensive) for experienced audiophile/IEM collectors, but it will be a good introductory CHIFI IEM for those new to the hobby or those wanting a daily beater set.
> 
> ...



Yep, I am running the blue filters off my Blue DMG’s and they look good on the dark gray M6 and do 
Tighten up up the bass as well as smooth out the mids and highs a little but they are still not the DMG’s and for sure not the DMS’s. Not trying to temp you on the Mini 6 but imo they were a steal at $72 

Appreciate the support @ieManiac Reminds me of when I brought my brand new Pioneer SX-1050 home to my bungalow in Germany (Air Force) CIRCA 1978 and absolutely blew my Blose 201’s up in less than 20 minutes, talk about extended voice coils:-0 LOL Hopefully I’ve learnt a thing or two since those days!


----------



## baskingshark

Podster said:


> Yep, I am running the blue filters off my Blue DMG’s and they look good on the dark gray M6 and do
> Tighten up up the bass as well as smooth out the mids and highs a little but they are still not the DMG’s and for sure not the DMS’s. Not trying to temp you on the Mini 6 but imo they were a steal at $72
> 
> Appreciate the support @ieManiac Reminds me if when I brought my brand new Pioneer SX-1050 home to my bungalow in Germany (Air Force) CIRCA 1978 and absolutely blew my Blose 201’s up in less than 20 minutes, talk about extended voice coils:-0 LOL Hopefully I’ve learnt a thing or two since those days!



Hmmm I always thought the NiceHCK M6 was an OEM version of the BGVP DMG. Are they not?

They look the same externally and some graphs look similar between the 2. A few reviewers also said the differences between them were minimal in the sound department. Could u compare the 2 since u have them? TIA!!!


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> All in all, can't really go wrong with the $30 price tag, it does much more good than bad. Probably you will own something better (though more expensive) for experienced audiophile/IEM collectors, but it will be a good introductory CHIFI IEM for those new to the hobby or those wanting a daily beater set.



Mostly the reason why I ordered one, and also the tuners were pretty excited about what they've come up with so I decided to give this one a go. It's pretty difficult to find a well-executed hybrid IEM at this range.


----------



## Grayes

just change into more compact dap (shanling m2x) - currently using cca c10 , any recommendation for wide sound stage, and clarity iem?


----------



## kmmbd

Grayes said:


> just change into more compact dap (shanling m2x) - currently using cca c10 , any recommendation for wide sound stage, and clarity iem?



Still pretty hard to beat the Dunu Titan 1 in terms of soundstage, imaging and clarity. The bass won't be that deep though and the fit won't be snug and it'll isolate poorly due to numerous vents (due to which it's got such good soundstage).


----------



## RikudouGoku

(lz a6 mini left and shozy form 1.1 right) they certainly look similar on pictures but when you actually have them both the form feels more compact.

@FuelMan


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> (lz a6 mini left and shozy form 1.1 right) they certainly look similar on pictures but when you actually have them both the form feels more compact.
> 
> @FuelMan



Which one do you like more soundwise ? I have the Shozy Form 1.1 incoming but still doubting about LZ A6 mini ....


----------



## RikudouGoku

Dcell7 said:


> Which one do you like more soundwise ? I have the Shozy Form 1.1 incoming but still doubting about LZ A6 mini ....


I prefer the form 1.1, but I am very biased against the mini because I have the bigger a6 which makes the mini useless in my collection. So take this opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> (lz a6 mini left and shozy form 1.1 right) they certainly look similar on pictures but when you actually have them both the form feels more compact.
> 
> @FuelMan


Hey thanks for the photo comparison! Really appreciate that. I love my 1.1s and it appears that while the A6 Mini may be slightly larger overall, I'll likely have a good chance the fit will be ok, especially with some foam tips.


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> I prefer the form 1.1, but I am very biased against the mini because I have the bigger a6 which makes the mini useless in my collection. So take this opinion with a grain of salt.


RikudouGoku, so since you have both, and knowing I really like the 1.1's except for their mids being slightly "recessed" to my ear, will the A6 Mini offer something additional that makes the purchase a value?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> RikudouGoku, so since you have both, and knowing I really like the 1.1's except for their mids being slightly "recessed" to my ear, will the A6 Mini offer something additional that makes the purchase a value?


Male vocals on mini is even more recessed than the form. But female is more forward. Other than that the treble on the mini is much higher in both quality and quantity. Bass is tighter and faster but does not have the same texture as the Form. Instrument separation, soundstage and details are better on the mini. Timbre is a bit more natural on the form because it doesn't have the extreme amount of air as the mini which makes it a bit more unnatural. Having both the form and mini is nice and they are different. Just that the mini has that weakness that in my case is a very big weakness, being the recessed male vocals. If you do not listen to male vocals and are not treble sensitive then go ahead and get the mini. Otherwise If you like your male vocals or are treble sensitive then I advise against it.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dharmasteve said:


> I have the Urbanfun and the A6 mini. Both are very good but the Urbanfun is a level above IMHO.



How would you describe A6 mini signature? I like natural sounding and balanced signature IEMs and usually prefer DDs over hybrid timbre. TIA.


----------



## FuelMan (Mar 30, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Male vocals on mini is even more recessed than the form. But female is more forward. Other than that the treble on the mini is much higher in both quality and quantity. Bass is tighter and faster but does not have the same texture as the Form. Instrument separation, soundstage and details are better on the mini. Timbre is a bit more natural on the form because it doesn't have the extreme amount of air as the mini which makes it a bit more unnatural. Having both the form and mini is nice and they are different. Just that the mini has that weakness that in my case is a very big weakness, being the recessed male vocals. If you do not listen to male vocals and are not treble sensitive then go ahead and get the mini. Otherwise If you like your male vocals or are treble sensitive then I advise against it.


Thanks RikudouGoku, I appreciate your time and insight - I can work with this and very soon, make a decision! Don't really need them but if it's a chance to capitalize on a good value, I probably should include them. I already have the KBEAR Diamond on the order as well. Am curious NOW, if I should just eleminate both the Diamond and A6 Mini, and simply go with the MD Starfields. Unfortunately the Starfields are not really on special and can be had for $109 anytime, which is why my focus was shifting to other value oriented options. Thanks again for your insight.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> Thanks RikudouGoku, I appreciate your time and insight - I can work with this and very soon, make a decision! Don't really need them but if it's a chance to capitalize on a good value, I probably should include them. I already have the KBEAR Diamond on the order as well. Am curious NOW, if I should just eleminate both the Diamond and A6 Mini, and simply go with the MD Starfields


Well If I could make the choice again, I would buy the form 1.1 and the big brother A6. Because the mini is just obsolete now with the A6 in my collection...feels like I wasted the money on the mini (although I had to, because alot of people were saying that the A6/mini had alot of treble so i was afraid of it being sibilant for me so I got the mini so i could try it and was prepared for it to be too sibilant for me, turns out it wasnt sibilant or sharp at all (with the filters I use))


----------



## kmmbd

Having used the Tin T4 for almost a month now, I can safely say that this one is not for me. 

It is one of the, if not the most detailed IEM around $100 for sure. However, the male vocals have this strange _nasal _tone to them, quite subtle but definitely sticks out once you notice it. The cable is trash due to the loose mmcx jack, and the fit is questionable as well. Worst of all though - it is a bit too intense for me on many tracks and I can't listen to it for over half an hour without requiring a break. The ~6KHz peak is taking its toll I'd assume.

In summary: not a fan, time to move on.


----------



## Nimweth

kmmbd said:


> Having used the Tin T4 for almost a month now, I can safely say that this one is not for me.
> 
> It is one of the, if not the most detailed IEM around $100 for sure. However, the male vocals have this strange _nasal _tone to them, quite subtle but definitely sticks out once you notice it. The cable is trash due to the loose mmcx jack, and the fit is questionable as well. Worst of all though - it is a bit too intense for me on many tracks and I can't listen to it for over half an hour without requiring a break. The ~6KHz peak is taking its toll I'd assume.
> 
> In summary: not a fan, time to move on.


I had a similar problem with my T4. Loose connection on the MMCX. It failed completely and now there's no sound. A replacement is on its way. It's not the cable, that's fine and sounds great with my **** Pro. It's the earpieces themselves. Before they failed I was enjoying them. As you say, the detail is superb. The bright treble does not bother me as much as the tuning is similar to the T3 which is one of my favourites.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dani157 said:


> How would you describe A6 mini signature? I like natural sounding and balanced signature IEMs and usually prefer DDs over hybrid timbre. TIA.



I don't think the timbre of the A6 mini is that accurate. I do like the highs of the A6 mini but they don't have quite the right timbre to me. The timbre of the Blon 03 and the Urbanfun are much more realistic and natural IMHO.
.


----------



## RikudouGoku

dharmasteve said:


> I don't think the timbre of the A6 mini is that accurate. I do like the highs of the A6 mini but they don't have quite the right timbre to me. The timbre of the Blon 03 and the Urbanfun are much more realistic and natural IMHO.
> .


Agreed, the mini has an extreme amount of air that makes it less natural. Also the uneven mids causes the overall naturality to not be that good.


----------



## Nimweth

I have completed my review of the TRN ST1 but there isn't a showcase page for it. Can someone create one for me? Thank you!


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 30, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> Thanks RikudouGoku, I appreciate your time and insight - I can work with this and very soon, make a decision! Don't really need them but if it's a chance to capitalize on a good value, I probably should include them. I already have the KBEAR Diamond on the order as well. Am curious NOW, if I should just eleminate both the Diamond and A6 Mini, and simply go with the MD Starfields. Unfortunately the Starfields are not really on special and can be had for $109 anytime, which is why my focus was shifting to other value oriented options. Thanks again for your insight.



FWIW, I just saw the Moondrop Starfield being sold at $99.99 at Hifigo (not aliexpress). That's the lowest I've seen it for first hand anywhere. Some friends have told me it is a sidegrade/marginal upgrade over the KBEAR Diamond (but for $30 more), so I'll probably give it a miss. Too many sidegrades in CHIFI nowadays and gotta spend more wisely in uncertain times.




dharmasteve said:


> I don't think the timbre of the A6 mini is that accurate. I do like the highs of the A6 mini but they don't have quite the right timbre to me. The timbre of the Blon 03 and the Urbanfun are much more realistic and natural IMHO.
> .



In general, I think DD (eg urbanfun and BLON) beats BAs and piezos (eg A6 mini) in timbre. Even for some TOTL BAs I've auditioned, they still don't sound as natural in timbre for the bass decay and acoustic instruments as DD timbre, though the BAs definitely have better technicalities for an equivalently priced DD in general.

I've never really been a fan of piezo timbre too, they definitely provide good details and airiness but tend to sound even more unnatural in timbre than BAs. I think it's cause piezos have very fast transients and extreme air, but different strokes for different folks!


----------



## kmmbd

Nimweth said:


> I have completed my review of the TRN ST1 but there isn't a showcase page for it. Can someone create one for me? Thank you!


Here it is: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-st1.24288/


----------



## MrDelicious

Anyone tried ordering MH755's from AE? Are they legit?

I wanna dump my coupons before the sale ends, might as well try a pair.


----------



## SiggyFraud

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone tried ordering MH755's from AE? Are they legit?
> 
> I wanna dump my coupons before the sale ends, might as well try a pair.


Bought two genuine pairs from the _Exquisite Intelligent Life Store_ (sic!), but it seems they no longer have them. Try searching AE for other listings. You should be fine as long as you stick to the white ones.


----------



## MrDelicious

On second thought, none of the pairs on AE even claim to be genuine so better not even try.


----------



## mobinh

Nimweth said:


> I have completed my review of the TRN ST1



Will you post it in an hour or so?


----------



## Nimweth

mobinh said:


> Will you post it in an hour or so?


I will post it some time today. If you can't wait, you can find it here: https://forum.headphones.com/t/the-ultra-cheap-iem-thread/1963/775


----------



## mobinh

Nimweth said:


> you can find it here



Thank you


----------



## Nimweth

mobinh said:


> Thank you


And it's now here as well: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-st1.24288/reviews


----------



## MrDelicious

No idea if either of these are any good or not, but value wise this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> No idea if either of these are any good or not, but value wise this is a pretty good deal.


Even if you don't like U shaped, the My Love 2019 is probably the best IEM for 10 usd. I bought that at 60 usd half a year ago or so.


----------



## Dcell7

MrDelicious said:


> No idea if either of these are any good or not, but value wise this is a pretty good deal.



I got both of these sets. MLE is quite ok, i like the bass on MLE. I got them for 36 euro. The B.V2 is average, the bass is ok but it bleeds into the mids a bit. The biggest problem for me is that it discharges in a few days. Even if i put the iems back in the case and don’t use them, both will be empty in a few days.


----------



## MrDelicious

Dcell7 said:


> I got both of these sets. MLE is quite ok, i like the bass on MLE. I got them for 36 euro. The B.V2 is average, the bass is ok but it bleeds into the mids a bit. The biggest problem for me is that it discharges in a few days. Even if i put the iems back in the case and don’t use them, both will be empty in a few days.


Ah that sucks, is that a feature or a bug? Can't they be turned off?


----------



## mobinh

Nimweth said:


> And it's now here as well: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-st1.24288/reviews



I ended up ordering the ST1, based on your review, with just 5 minutes to go in the sale, $6. I am always on the lookout for good iem's I can jog with. I actually do most of my listening during those 80 minutes but can't use my more premium ones so I take the nicer ones


----------



## Nimweth

mobinh said:


> I ended up ordering the ST1, based on your review, with just 5 minutes to go in the sale, $6. I am always on the lookout for good iem's I can jog with. I actually do most of my listening during those 80 minutes but can't use my more premium ones so I take the nicer ones


That's great, I mean, for $6 you can't go wrong!


----------



## mobinh

Nimweth said:


> That's great, I mean, for $6 you can't go wrong!



I'm sure they will be wonderful.


----------



## CoFire

mobinh said:


> I ended up ordering the ST1, based on your review, with just 5 minutes to go in the sale, $6. I am always on the lookout for good iem's I can jog with. I actually do most of my listening during those 80 minutes but can't use my more premium ones so I take the nicer ones



I used to jog with the Sony 755's, now I run with the BLON-03, Azla Sedna Earfit tips and a balanced cable powered by an ES100. My phone will be someplace else on my body. With sound that good, running goes by fast!


----------



## snip3r77

MrDelicious said:


> No idea if either of these are any good or not, but value wise this is a pretty good deal.



you got it during the sales? I don't see it no more.


----------



## Grayes

looking for LZ a6 Mini in my country still no available (indonesia)


----------



## KarmaPhala

Grayes said:


> looking for LZ a6 Mini in my country still no available (indonesia)



I don't think it will be available locally, unless you're willing to wait another 6-8 months til one sell it as used, buy it directly from AliExpress


----------



## Grayes

KarmaPhala said:


> I don't think it will be available locally, unless you're willing to wait another 6-8 months til one sell it as used, buy it directly from AliExpress



yeah, i mean just to cut off the shipping time internationally and its cost.

btw any recomendation to upgrade from cca c10, im in love with this one . but i wonder is there anything similar with this but upgrade a notch ??


----------



## baskingshark

Grayes said:


> looking for LZ a6 Mini in my country still no available (indonesia)





KarmaPhala said:


> I don't think it will be available locally, unless you're willing to wait another 6-8 months til one sell it as used, buy it directly from AliExpress



Ya get it from Aliexpress. It was at $51 during the Anniversary sale but just went back to $69 after the sale. I think they are phasing it out based on the lowered prices, so it will probably be permanently out of stock once the current batch is sold off. 

The LZ A6 mini personally is not my preferred cup of tea tuning wise (depressed lower mids and boosted upper mids), but it looks very good technically and has lots of praise from headfiers. I'm pretty sure a lot of people that like that tuning will enjoy it. I truly almost pulled the trigger on it during the sale, but decided to be disciplined and hold off and save for a bigger purchase down the road. Thanks @RikudouGoku and @DynamicEars for your advise on the mini, helped to make my decision and resist temptation haha!


----------



## MrDelicious

snip3r77 said:


> you got it during the sales? I don't see it no more.


Yeah it was during the sale.


----------



## mobinh

CoFire said:


> With sound that good, running goes by fast!



Yes, my feelings exactly. All physical activity begins at the mind. When you workout regularly, it starts to get repetitive after a few years, you feel less motivated due to the cyclic nature. With my music, I could be running circles in a Park or be out in open near-wilderness and my mind would be satiated, keeping my body comfortable.


----------



## Podster

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone tried ordering MH755's from AE? Are they legit?
> 
> I wanna dump my coupons before the sale ends, might as well try a pair.



You might pm Slater and he can direct you to legit MH755's, I love mine so much I consigned him to MMCX my 750's and 755's  Must also give props to the Panda and his cable job on the purple cable


----------



## Almazbek

Does mh755 have qc problems? I bought 2 genuine ones, everything was great, but the 1st pair died after 1 month, the 2nd ones after 6 month. Are blons much better earphones?


----------



## Podster

Almazbek said:


> Does mh755 have qc problems? I bought 2 genuine ones, everything was great, but the 1st pair died after 1 month, the 2nd ones after 6 month. Are blons much better earphones?



I’ve had zero issues with any of my MH7XX’s but then again they are in a large rotation pool! Can’t speak for the Blon’s as I never bit and hate short nozzles unless the iem’s are bullet shaped. Now for my conundrum it’s the findings of so many who say the LZ Mini 6 lacks in male vocals especially deep ones however I may not have any deep tone male singers! I think it was said that male vocals don’t present forward and I’ve been in my Mini 6 for two days playing every male singer I have and even Chris Cornel kills it.


----------



## baskingshark

Almazbek said:


> Does mh755 have qc problems? I bought 2 genuine ones, everything was great, but the 1st pair died after 1 month, the 2nd ones after 6 month. Are blons much better earphones?



Personally I would say the BLONs are an improvement over the MH755 in the area of timbre and tonality. Slightly better in technicalities and isolation too.

More importantly, the BLONs don't have the infuriating short J shaped non detachable cable of the MH755 (unless u do a MMCX or recable mod). But bear in mind the BLON usually has bad fit with stock tips for most westerners due to the too short IEM nozzle. So be prepared to invest in some aftermarket longer nozzle tips or spacer mod.


----------



## Grayes

Is there any upgrade cable for cca c10 ? and also whos is the current king of tonality and clarity in iem section under 30$ ??


----------



## FuelMan

*URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 *

So, the Urbanfun ISS014's finally arrived today - thought I would share some initial early impressions and get some feedback from those more experienced. I'm connected to a Hiby R5 via the stock cable that came with them while streaming TIDAL. I don't currently own an upgraded cable with MMCX terminals so I'm stuck until my cables from the AliExpress sale arrive. I probably shouldn't be commenting after only a few hours of listening but I wanted to simply throw some initial impressions out here and see what others have to say.

I'm not typically a "silicone" tip person as foam tips have provided the better and more consistent seal. I did listen with the large stock silicone tips for half the time before changing to foam. Initial impressions have me thinking these things are "silibant;" all of the cymbals seem to sound the same with a very specific attack and decay - almost like a "lisping" tone. The Blon's didn't sound like this and for sure, my Shozy 1.1's never drew my attention to this area of the spectrum the way these do. The foam tips "calmed" them but not completely resolved by no means. I don't think it's something that can be resolved unless the cable is contributing or simply a defective set


----------



## snip3r77

FuelMan said:


> *URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 *
> 
> So, the Urbanfun ISS014's finally arrived today - thought I would share some initial early impressions and get some feedback from those more experienced. I'm connected to a Hiby R5 via the stock cable that came with them while streaming TIDAL. I don't currently own an upgraded cable with MMCX terminals so I'm stuck until my cables from the AliExpress sale arrive. I probably shouldn't be commenting after only a few hours of listening but I wanted to simply throw some initial impressions out here and see what others have to say.
> 
> I'm not typically a "silicone" tip person as foam tips have provided the better and more consistent seal. I did listen with the large stock silicone tips for half the time before changing to foam. Initial impressions have me thinking these things are "silibant;" all of the cymbals seem to sound the same with a very specific attack and decay - almost like a "lisping" tone. The Blon's didn't sound like this and for sure, my Shozy 1.1's never drew my attention to this area of the spectrum the way these do. The foam tips "calmed" them but not completely resolved by no means. I don't think it's something that can be resolved unless the cable is contributing or simply a defective set



Need your help comparing it with the Blon(d)? Thanks


----------



## willyboyaudio

Hello, if I want to ask some recommendations about which IEM to buy around $30, is this the right place? Thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, if I want to ask some recommendations about which IEM to buy around $30, is this the right place? Thanks.


yes, tell us what kind of sound you want and it be easier to recommend you stuff.


----------



## baskingshark

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, if I want to ask some recommendations about which IEM to buy around $30, is this the right place? Thanks.



Yeah as @RikudouGoku said, we need a bit more info on your preferences so the community can give more finetuned advice. Especially since there is no one IEM that excels at everything, especially at the budget segment, so we gotta make compromises somewhere, and try to bank our money on the areas that suit your requirements better so as to get better mileage from your purchase:

1) What is your* preferred music genres*?
2) What is your *preferred sound signature* - V shaped, harmanish, neutral, treblehead/treblesensitive, basshead/bass adverse, midcentric?
3) Are u using your set *at home or on the go* ie is isolation/drivability important?


----------



## Podster

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, if I want to ask some recommendations about which IEM to buy around $30, is this the right place? Thanks.



Welcome Willy, please forgive us for the ensuing dent in your wallet. Tell us a little about yourself and your preferred music/sound signature you like. IE: Bassy, Detailed a little of both. Bright or maybe warm and laid back?


----------



## willyboyaudio (Apr 3, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> yes, tell us what kind of sound you want and it be easier to recommend you stuff.





baskingshark said:


> Yeah as @RikudouGoku said, we need a bit more info on your preferences so the community can give more finetuned advice. Especially since there is no one IEM that excels at everything, especially at the budget segment, so we gotta make compromises somewhere, and try to bank our money on the areas that suit your requirements better so as to get better mileage from your purchase:
> 
> 1) What is your* preferred music genres*?
> 2) What is your *preferred sound signature* - V shaped, harmanish, neutral, treblehead/treblesensitive, basshead/bass adverse, midcentric?
> 3) Are u using your set *at home or on the go* ie is isolation/drivability important?



Hello, thank you, that's where I'm going. Thanks for the kind response. Here's what I'm at:

1. I listen to jazz, rock, blues, pop, and some reggae. No EDM, RnB, heavy metal, etc.
2. I guess I can say I'd like a neutral, balanced, flat tuning. Based on the items in my signature, here's what I can share: I like ATH-AD500X and Samson SR850 sound, so I suppose I'm not treble-sensitive. I'm definitely not a basshead. I feel KZ ZSN Pro lacks midbass and lacks body in vocals. I also feel its timbre is not natural. Some research lead me to Moondrop Spaceship due to its dynamic driver, I like it more than the ZSN Pro, but I'd like more 'air' and treble extension. I prefer to have a nice vocal and maybe I can say I don't like V-shaped tuning. I prefer an open 
3. I am using mostly at home/office situation.
My budget is $30ish. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Podster

This should be fun to watch, since you like treble detail I'm curious why you chose ZSN over say the ZS6?


----------



## willyboyaudio

Hmm.. I've never paid attention to ZS6, I guess it's not really popular where I live (Indonesia)
Also, I'm on somewhat a budget constraints, so I buy some more affordable ones to find out what tuning I like in IEM.


----------



## Slater (Apr 3, 2020)

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, thank you, that's where I'm going. Thanks for the kind response. Here's what I'm at:
> 
> 1. I listen to jazz, rock, blues, pop, and some reggae. No EDM, RnB, heavy metal, etc.
> 2. I guess I can say I'd like a neutral, balanced, flat tuning. Based on the items in my signature, here's what I can share: I like ATH-AD500X and Samson SR850 sound, so I suppose I'm not treble-sensitive. I'm definitely not a basshead. I feel KZ ZSN Pro lacks midbass and lacks body in vocals. I also feel its timbre is not natural. Some research lead me to Moondrop Spaceship due to its dynamic driver, I like it more than the ZSN Pro, but I'd like more 'air' and treble extension. I prefer to have a nice vocal and maybe I can say I don't like V-shaped tuning. I prefer an open
> ...



Neutral, balanced, flat tuning for $30 is pretty rare. $30 is usually 90% v and u shaped. Maybe give the KBEar F1 a try. Also, KZ ED9 using the dull brass filter, and the Audiosense T180.

Any of those 3 will probably be about the closest you’re gonna find.

Now, if you’re into modding audio gear and have the proper equipment, you can retune just about any earphone and change the sound to something more to your liking.


----------



## Podster

willyboyaudio said:


> Hmm.. I've never paid attention to ZS6, I guess it's not really popular where I live (Indonesia)
> Also, I'm on somewhat a budget constraints, so I buy some more affordable ones to find out what tuning I like in IEM.



I like you am not treble sensitive actually not in the least for me but I'm pretty much an exception to the norm around here especially in budget Chi-Fi iem's who's drivers IMO are a little less refined hence the budget category. Seems for as long as I've been listening to budget Chi-Fi the biggest complaint with most has been how many budget iem's have high pitch. Shrill, sizzle or what is best known as Sibi-Lance  I'm just saying if you are not sensitive to it your options are a lot more open and not just with KZ products.


----------



## baskingshark

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, thank you, that's where I'm going. Thanks for the kind response. Here's what I'm at:
> 
> 1. I listen to jazz, rock, blues, pop, and some reggae. No EDM, RnB, heavy metal, etc.
> 2. I guess I can say I'd like a neutral, balanced, flat tuning. Based on the items in my signature, here's what I can share: I like ATH-AD500X and Samson SR850 sound, so I suppose I'm not treble-sensitive. I'm definitely not a basshead. I feel KZ ZSN Pro lacks midbass and lacks body in vocals. I also feel its timbre is not natural. Some research lead me to Moondrop Spaceship due to its dynamic driver, I like it more than the ZSN Pro, but I'd like more 'air' and treble extension. I prefer to have a nice vocal and maybe I can say I don't like V-shaped tuning. I prefer an open
> ...



Yeah there aren't many neutralish IEMs at sub $30, most of em are tuned harmanish or V shaped to suit consumer preferences and hence sales.
But maybe u can check out the Tin HIFI T2, it can be sub $30 during sales, but it is a bummer u just missed the big Aliexpress Anniversary sale.




Podster said:


> I like you am not treble sensitive actually not in the least for me but I'm pretty much an exception to the norm around here especially in budget Chi-Fi iem's who's drivers IMO are a little less refined hence the budget category. Seems for as long as I've been listening to budget Chi-Fi the biggest complaint with most has been how many budget iem's have high pitch. Shrill, sizzle or what is best known as Sibi-Lance  I'm just saying if you are not sensitive to it your options are a lot more open and not just with KZ products.



I think a few years back when CHIFI was just starting out, some of the budget companies cheated by boosting the upper mids and treble to get more perceived details and clarity. KZ was definitely guilty of this for their earlier models eg KZ ZS6.

CHIFI tuning has improved a lot in recent years so they don't need to resort to such tactics anymore, but according to some CHIFI tuners i spoke to like Kopiokaya, the Chinese domestic market likes boosted upper mids/lower treble cause a lot of their music incorporates female vocals. They even have a term called "musical poison" 毒音 to describe this boosted area. Westerners usually find this fatiguing, but i guess it also depends on your music genres and hearing health and preferred sound signatures. 

The local Chinese domestic market is much larger than in the West, so most tuners and CHIFI companies will have to focus on the bigger money earner, which is their own domestic market, and tune their stuff as such. The BLON BL-03 was pretty atypical in CHIFI tuning, with a 3 KHZ dip and a lot of Westerners appreciated it, though I heard from Kopiokaya that the BLON isn't that famous in China!


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> Yeah there aren't many neutralish IEMs at sub $30, most of em are tuned harmanish or V shaped to suit consumer preferences and hence sales.
> But maybe u can check out the Tin HIFI T2, it can be sub $30 during sales, but it is a bummer u just missed the big Aliexpress Anniversary sale.
> 
> 
> ...



Earleir model ZS6? So where do the Rings and ED9 fall in there for you? If anything at this point the ZS6 would pretty much fall in the middle area of KZ's production runs. By your acquaintance with some of these Chi-Fi builders I'm guessing your in that area of the world? I see you have been a member since 2019 but seem to be up on all your knowledge of Chi-Fi so I'm going to let you guide Willy on his venture. Best of luck gentlemen


----------



## voja (Apr 3, 2020)

Alpha&Delta KS1. Actually a pretty solid choice for around $30 (retail price $45, but you can catch them for $35 on sale). Very comfortable, and of good quality.. if it wasn't for that cable. I usually don't like blue.. but I cannot help it on the KS1. Not what I would expect to say, but they are eye candy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, thank you, that's where I'm going. Thanks for the kind response. Here's what I'm at:
> 
> 1. I listen to jazz, rock, blues, pop, and some reggae. No EDM, RnB, heavy metal, etc.
> 2. I guess I can say I'd like a neutral, balanced, flat tuning. Based on the items in my signature, here's what I can share: I like ATH-AD500X and Samson SR850 sound, so I suppose I'm not treble-sensitive. I'm definitely not a basshead. I feel KZ ZSN Pro lacks midbass and lacks body in vocals. I also feel its timbre is not natural. Some research lead me to Moondrop Spaceship due to its dynamic driver, I like it more than the ZSN Pro, but I'd like more 'air' and treble extension. I prefer to have a nice vocal and maybe I can say I don't like V-shaped tuning. I prefer an open
> ...


I think the Final Audio E1000 is better than the spaceship. BUT since you want more treble I dont really know what else besides the Tin Hifi T2 (but that might also be lesser in treble quantity). At the price range of 30 usd you wont find anything else other than the FInal Audio E1000, Moondrop Spaceship and the Tin Hifi T2 (during sales) that is neutral.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 11, 2020)

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, if I want to ask some recommendations about which IEM to buy around $30, is this the right place? Thanks.


BQEYZ KB1
TIN T2


----------



## willyboyaudio

Podster said:


> Earleir model ZS6? So where do the Rings and ED9 fall in there for you? If anything at this point the ZS6 would pretty much fall in the middle area of KZ's production runs. By your acquaintance with some of these Chi-Fi builders I'm guessing your in that area of the world? I see you have been a member since 2019 but seem to be up on all your knowledge of Chi-Fi so I'm going to let you guide Willy on his venture. Best of luck gentlemen


Thank you Sir, please do not hesitate though to share your input ^^


----------



## Slater (Apr 3, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> BQEYZ KC2
> TIN T2



Ah, you know what I totally forgot about the T2. Yeah, T2 would be at the top of the recommended list. It offers a lot of bang for the buck.

I don’t have the KC2, so I can’t comment on that. But I have other BQEYZ and they’re great budget earphones.


----------



## willyboyaudio

Hi guys, thanks for the wealth of information, really appreciated. I will not quote your posts since I'm afraid of creating a wall of text LOL.
I am also taking into consideration now the availability and price offering in the local market.

@Slater: Sadly Audiosense T180 is not available in the local market. Can you tell me more about ED9 with brass filter? Also, can I mod a Spaceship (the Moondrop, I mean) to increase treble? Thank you.

@Podster: I like treble, extended, shimmering, airy treble, but not sibilant treble. How about you? 

@baskingshark: I'm hearing good things about Tin HiFi T2. They can be sourced locally for around $30. How would you rate T2 vs BL03? Thank you.

@voja: Alpha&Delta KS1 is indeed handsome. They can be had for around $35 locally. If you'd care to share some sound impressions, that would be greatly appreciated.

@RikudouGoku: Thanks, we're getting closer now. How would you compare the sound signature of the E1000, Spaceship, and T2? The T2 has a reputation of being detailed, how much more detail does it present compared to the Spaceship? I'm not keen on the plastic build of the E1000, but if the sound really punches above its weight.... 

@IEManiac: Thank you, another vote for T2. I'll also look at the BQEYZ KC2.

No mention of TRN V90? I'm guessing it doesn't match the tuning I'm after? 
Thank you again.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@willyboyaudio I actually dont have the T2, but have the T3 and only heard the good reputation around the T2. Spaceship is a bright-neutral iem while E1000 is a more true neutral for me. Spaceship does have more treble quantity but its overall sound is quite bad honestly and I would pick the E1000 any day over it. If you really want a big upgrade over the spaceship and more treble focused, then you will have to spend more.


----------



## Slater (Apr 3, 2020)

willyboyaudio said:


> @Slater: Sadly Audiosense T180 is not available in the local market. Can you tell me more about ED9 with brass filter? Also, can I mod a Spaceship (the Moondrop, I mean) to increase treble? Thank you.



I don’t own the spaceship, nor have ever heard or seen it, so I’m not sure of its modding potential. But in general, to increase the treble you might look for dampening material in front of the driver that you can remove (foam in the nozzle, nylon mesh filters, etc).

Also, you could check for front (not rear) vents, and either increase the size of the existing one or else make a new one if one does not exist. If you do, it must be with precision and you must ensure the change is exactly the same on the other side. A vent hole of even 0.1 or 0.2mm (less than the thickness of hair) will make a noticeable difference. I have precision micro drill bits in graduated sizes for modding purposes. You can’t make the vent too big either. And of course, it’s easy to permanently destroy the driver with the drill bit if you drill in the wrong spot or drill too deep. You also have to ensure that no dust or drilling debris falls inside while you’re working on the vent holes.

Of course, you can always use EQ to tweak the sound how you want. You can also try different ear tips, as that will tweak and change the sound as well.

As far as the ED9, it’s a KZ dynamic earphone with fixed cable and comes with 2 tuning filters that screw on the body. One is shiny gold, and is a v shaped tuning. The other filter is a dull brass colored, and has a more neutral/balanced sound. Costs about $10 or so.

Finally, the V90 wasn’t mentioned because it is v shaped. It is most definitely NOT the neutral and flat tuning like you’re asking for. Are you 100% positive that’s the tuning you want?


----------



## voja

willyboyaudio said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the wealth of information, really appreciated. I will not quote your posts since I'm afraid of creating a wall of text LOL.
> I am also taking into consideration now the availability and price offering in the local market.
> 
> @Slater: Sadly Audiosense T180 is not available in the local market. Can you tell me more about ED9 with brass filter? Also, can I mod a Spaceship (the Moondrop, I mean) to increase treble? Thank you.
> ...


They are V-shaped as stated on their website. I would say listen to others, since I wouldn't say they are anything special. Their soundstage is limited, the sub-bass extention is good. I'd say listen to others and consider Tin Hifi T2, E1000, Spaceship. 
You've got a tight budget, I think that you need to put a big focus on comfort, because if your pick isn't comfortable.. how will you enjoy using it. Smaller IEM's and earphones like E1000 and Spaceship are a great option because they are small and just dissolve in your ears (you forget they are in).


----------



## Podster

@willyboyaudio Yes not sibilant but a lot in these parts find iem that I’m fine with sibilant. Especially in the KZ line ie: ZST and ZS6 were big ones to get the thumbs down from many here. Listen to Slater, he’s very good a drilling down on a persons SS with detail especially if like you have given him some current impressions of what you have heard. Heck I’d even look into a ED9 and maybe something a little different for around $20 and have options Good luck and may the tunes (tones) be with you


----------



## RikudouGoku

@willyboyaudio Honestly If you want a neutral iem and already have the spaceship, I would save up for something better instead of buying side-grades more than true-upgrades.


----------



## Sebulr

@willyboyaudio its not really a neutral iem, but since you are not treble sensitive the kbear kb10 might be to your liking. It has recessed bass but a nasty 5khz peak. And pretty good upper treble. It isn't my sort of tuning, it's sort of an inverted v. I only bought it because it was going for £20. With quite a bit of eq, I can get it sound pretty good. The sparkle is very nice. Definitely too anaemic in the bass, though. 

I personally don't like elevated 3 to 5khz. So I have indivual eq settings in Poweramp, for most of my iems. So I can tolerate them. I listen to mainly 80s, indie, dark wave, goth, and classic rock. I do have to have a very weird eq for the kbear kb10 but for 20 squid I'm not complaining. Bonus is they are fully ba set and isolate VERY well.


----------



## Podster

So these may not fit the bill for Willy (maybe with the high filters) but I'm also not sure how many may know that Harmon International has discounted the AKG N40 75% which now put it at $99.99 and (at least for me) it easily belongs in this category


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> So these may not fit the bill for Willy (maybe with the high filters) but I'm also not sure how many may know that Harmon International has discounted the AKG N40 75% which now put it at $99.99 and (at least for me) it easily belongs in this category



Wow! Those used to be $$$! I always wanted a set and talked myself out of them for a long time because the price was way higher than I was willing to spend. But at that price, it’s much more realistic.

Thanks for posting the deal that’s too good to pass up Pod. My wallet thanks you


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Wow! Those used to be $$$! I always wanted a set and talked myself out of them for a long time because the price was way higher than I was willing to spend. But at that price, it’s much more realistic.
> 
> Thanks for posting the deal that’s too good to pass up Pod. My wallet thanks you


yeah that price is very nice, but not many reviews here on head-fi and they are kinda old...


----------



## Podster (Apr 3, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah that price is very nice, but not many reviews here on head-fi and they are kinda old...



Kinda old reviews so you may need to dig but they are highly regarded and an excellent iem of course my 16 year hip hop/rapper thinks their bass is sad at least on the reference filter he tried but he thinks the ZSX bass is weak! Kidz, what are you going to do:-0 I don’t think I’ve ever heard a bad AKG, in-ear or on-ear but don’t take my word for it as I’m deaf, for sure dumb and possibly blind


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Kinda old reviews so you may need to dig but they are highly regarded and an excellent iem of course my 16 year hip hop/rapper thinks their bass is sad at least on the reference filter he tried but he thinks the ZSX bass is weak! Kidz, what are you going to do:-0 I don’t think I’ve ever heard a bad AKG, in-ear or on-ear but don’t take my word for it as I’m deaf, for sure dumb and possibly blind


im only 4 years older than your kid lol. I will skip this one though, want to save up for the Audiosense flagship hybrid or maybe something with an electrostat like the Shuoer EJ07....


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah that price is very nice, but not many reviews here on head-fi and they are kinda old...



HD600 and HD800 are old, but still one of the best headphones of all time


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> HD600 and HD800 are old, but still one of the best headphones of all time


yeah I know that age doesnt matter that much in audio stuff (looking at you LZ A6 that is almost 2 years old and keeps beating a lot of my newer sets). Stop tempting me with it and let me save up for the big fish


----------



## willyboyaudio (Apr 3, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> @willyboyaudio I actually dont have the T2, but have the T3 and only heard the good reputation around the T2. Spaceship is a bright-neutral iem while E1000 is a more true neutral for me. Spaceship does have more treble quantity but its overall sound is quite bad honestly and I would pick the E1000 any day over it. If you really want a big upgrade over the spaceship and more treble focused, then you will have to spend more.


 Would you say T2 is a definite step up from Spaceship, or just so-so?



Slater said:


> I don’t own the spaceship, nor have ever heard or seen it, so I’m not sure of its modding potential. But in general, to increase the treble you might look for dampening material in front of the driver that you can remove (foam in the nozzle, nylon mesh filters, etc).
> 
> Also, you could check for front (not rear) vents, and either increase the size of the existing one or else make a new one if one does not exist. If you do, it must be with precision and you must ensure the change is exactly the same on the other side. A vent hole of even 0.1 or 0.2mm (less than the thickness of hair) will make a noticeable difference. I have precision micro drill bits in graduated sizes for modding purposes. You can’t make the vent too big either. And of course, it’s easy to permanently destroy the driver with the drill bit if you drill in the wrong spot or drill too deep. You also have to ensure that no dust or drilling debris falls inside while you’re working on the vent holes.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Slater, dampening material in front of the driver I still can do, but I'm not comfortable with precision drilling yet.  ED9 sounds interesting, I am adding it to my wish list.



voja said:


> They are V-shaped as stated on their website. I would say listen to others, since I wouldn't say they are anything special. Their soundstage is limited, the sub-bass extention is good. I'd say listen to others and consider Tin Hifi T2, E1000, Spaceship.
> You've got a tight budget, I think that you need to put a big focus on comfort, because if your pick isn't comfortable.. how will you enjoy using it. Smaller IEM's and earphones like E1000 and Spaceship are a great option because they are small and just dissolve in your ears (you forget they are in).


 Thanks, comfort is a big point for me. So is build quality. Spaceship has great build quality for the price. 


Podster said:


> @willyboyaudio Yes not sibilant but a lot in these parts find iem that I’m fine with sibilant. Especially in the KZ line ie: ZST and ZS6 were big ones to get the thumbs down from many here. Listen to Slater, he’s very good a drilling down on a persons SS with detail especially if like you have given him some current impressions of what you have heard. Heck I’d even look into a ED9 and maybe something a little different for around $20 and have options Good luck and may the tunes (tones) be with you


 Thanks a lot! ED9 is surely interesting.


RikudouGoku said:


> @willyboyaudio Honestly If you want a neutral iem and already have the spaceship, I would save up for something better instead of buying side-grades more than true-upgrades.


 I guess you have a point, I may just have to be content with the Spaceship. What would be the definite next step up?


Sebulr said:


> @willyboyaudio its not really a neutral iem, but since you are not treble sensitive the kbear kb10 might be to your liking. It has recessed bass but a nasty 5khz peak. And pretty good upper treble. It isn't my sort of tuning, it's sort of an inverted v. I only bought it because it was going for £20. With quite a bit of eq, I can get it sound pretty good. The sparkle is very nice. Definitely too anaemic in the bass, though.
> 
> I personally don't like elevated 3 to 5khz. So I have indivual eq settings in Poweramp, for most of my iems. So I can tolerate them. I listen to mainly 80s, indie, dark wave, goth, and classic rock. I do have to have a very weird eq for the kbear kb10 but for 20 squid I'm not complaining. Bonus is they are fully ba set and isolate VERY well.


Thank you for your recommendations, I'll look into it. 

No mention of Blon BL-03, are they considered neutral? 
What about T2 Pro, are they considered better than the regular T2? 
Thank you again, Gentlemen.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@willyboyaudio Since I do not have the T2 I cant say for sure, but I believe it isnt an upgrade. As I have said already, save up and get something that is an upgrade. And blon 03 are NOT neutral, they are L-shaped with a very powerful bass (very powerful when compared to the Spaceship, not classified as very powerful though when compared to other fun iems)


----------



## willyboyaudio

Podster said:


> So these may not fit the bill for Willy (maybe with the high filters) but I'm also not sure how many may know that Harmon International has discounted the AKG N40 75% which now put it at $99.99 and (at least for me) it easily belongs in this category


This looks like my T20i with that set of filters.
Guys, how do you think the T20i fare these days, compared to newer ChiFi products under $50?


----------



## mochill

Waiting for azla mini hulk and asg1plus :-| , they are talking forever


----------



## Huxley

I love my Trn V90's, but does removing the wax guards open them up?

What iem would you say is better.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 4, 2020)

willyboyaudio said:


> ...
> 
> @IEManiac: Thank you, another vote for T2. I'll also look at the BQEYZ KC2.
> 
> ...



I admire the *BQEYZ KC2* so much that I bought a second, spare pair ($35). Just in case they go out of production. They are now safely in storage in my armageddon vault for when the four horsemen come riding in.

Good metal build - brushed Al in silver or black
Good cable - best cable I've seen at this price point, including mic with track control.
Good looks - sober and mature enough looking that you can wear them at the office
Good fit - no dramas
Good balanced sound - very well behaved, free of boomy bass
Good price - $35

Included tips are not great, though.

Highly recommended.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Posted some thoughts on the KC2 back at the end of 2018 that you might find helpful @IEManiac : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-kc2-2-ba-2-dd-earphone.23272/reviews#item-review-21249

It's a really nice iem and well worth consideration.


----------



## sutosuto

Podster said:


> So these may not fit the bill for Willy (maybe with the high filters) but I'm also not sure how many may know that Harmon International has discounted the AKG N40 75% which now put it at $99.99 and (at least for me) it easily belongs in this category


It's not available anymore on AKG website. Incase it's on other website, could you please share the link?
Thanks


----------



## Podster

sutosuto said:


> It's not available anymore on AKG website. Incase it's on other website, could you please share the link?
> Thanks



https://www.akg.com/Earbuds


----------



## willyboyaudio

Guys, what do you think about Hifiman RE400?


----------



## illumidata

Huxley said:


> I love my Trn V90's, but does removing the wax guards open them up?
> 
> What iem would you say is better.


There’s a retuned version of v90s being sold in AK Audio store (just look for “new” v90), but not sure what you mean by open them up. If you want a more mid focussed tuning then that’s what the “new” version will give you, or you could try the KZ ZSX. 
Maybe all you need is a tip change. Have you tried JVC Spiral Dots?


----------



## voja

willyboyaudio said:


> Guys, what do you think about Hifiman RE400?


I have the Hifiman RE-600s V2 and they are pretty good. However the retail $200 is high, since they are kinda old you may find them on sales. I heard they go as low as 60 bucks. 
RE-600s is very balanced, and is very airy.. the soundstage on it is nuts (width, height, depth) and so is imaging. They really are "small size, big sound". However, due to their small siz you can't get very powerful bass. But otherwise great balanced sound, and even with the lack of weight in the bass region, they reproduce well defined bass which does the job. I think that their main "wow factor" is the soundstage and the spacious sound.. it's amazing to listen to music with them, and they are comfy as hell.
I can't say anything for RE-400 though.


----------



## Zlivan

willyboyaudio said:


> Guys, what do you think about Hifiman RE400?


They are mid-centric with slightly warm and nicely detailed sound, but you have to insert them deep if you want to hear the bass, which isn't bad actually.
I use double flanged tips and wear them over ear so I can achieve deep insertion.
If you're into neutralish kind of sound, they are very good, I like them a lot.


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 4, 2020)

My current favourite set-up: Xduoo X20 > balanced out > Balanced SPC cable > KZ BA10.


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> My current favourite set-up: Xduoo X20 > balanced out > Balanced SPC cable > KZ BA10.


The Diamonds got displaced shockingly fast 
BA10s do look crazy cool.


----------



## Nimweth

illumidata said:


> The Diamonds got displaced shockingly fast
> BA10s do look crazy cool.


That's right, lol. The BA10 just sound so well balanced, no mid bass emphasis, extended bass and treble and glorious mids. Superb soundstage and imaging as well. Very genre-friendly too! They are great value, I paid around 40 GBP including shipping.


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> That's right, lol. The BA10 just sound so well balanced, no mid bass emphasis, extended bass and treble and glorious mids. Superb soundstage and imaging as well. Very genre-friendly too! They are great value, I paid around 40 GBP including shipping.


Hehe, I still love mine but we both know it's not an exclusive relationship!


----------



## ShakyJake

Nimweth said:


> That's right, lol. The BA10 just sound so well balanced, no mid bass emphasis, extended bass and treble and glorious mids. Superb soundstage and imaging as well. Very genre-friendly too! They are great value, I paid around 40 GBP including shipping.


That is an interesting perspective. Do you mind sharing why you prefer the BA10 over the KBear Diamond. We often think that just because a model is new and has positive reviews it outclasses "older" well-received units.


----------



## B9Scrambler

Once the pandemic has slowed down a bit and it's safer to mail, I'd happily send the Diamond your way.


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2020)

This is why the group noun for iems is a harem


----------



## ShakyJake

[/QUOTE]
Actually, the KZ BA10 can be had for around $46 right now. It may even have been a bit cheaper earlier this week during the Ali sale. I am tempted, but I already have so many KZs and an LZ A6 mini on the way...


----------



## voja

The real question here is how do you get the cables to fit the cases so perfectly. I mean.. just look at the cable in the round cases. How?
Nice collection by the way!


----------



## IEManiac

So, overall, which is the most balanced and neutral-ish KZ of them all?


----------



## willyboyaudio

Zlivan said:


> They are mid-centric with slightly warm and nicely detailed sound, but you have to insert them deep if you want to hear the bass, which isn't bad actually.
> I use double flanged tips and wear them over ear so I can achieve deep insertion.
> If you're into neutralish kind of sound, they are very good, I like them a lot.


 Yes I do like neutral-ish kind of sound. Do they have good clarity?


voja said:


> I have the Hifiman RE-600s V2 and they are pretty good. However the retail $200 is high, since they are kinda old you may find them on sales. I heard they go as low as 60 bucks.
> RE-600s is very balanced, and is very airy.. the soundstage on it is nuts (width, height, depth) and so is imaging. They really are "small size, big sound". However, due to their small siz you can't get very powerful bass. But otherwise great balanced sound, and even with the lack of weight in the bass region, they reproduce well defined bass which does the job. I think that their main "wow factor" is the soundstage and the spacious sound.. it's amazing to listen to music with them, and they are comfy as hell.
> I can't say anything for RE-400 though.


Thanks for sharing, maybe that's for the future


----------



## Huxley

illumidata said:


> There’s a retuned version of v90s being sold in AK Audio store (just look for “new” v90), but not sure what you mean by open them up. If you want a more mid focussed tuning then that’s what the “new” version will give you, or you could try the KZ ZSX.
> Maybe all you need is a tip change. Have you tried JVC Spiral Dots?


Just after a bit more sparkle, I'll try tip rolling first as I was looking at the KZ ZSX.


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 5, 2020)

ShakyJake said:


> That is an interesting perspective. Do you mind sharing why you prefer the BA10 over the KBear Diamond. We often think that just because a model is new and has positive reviews it outclasses "older" well-received units.


Well, I have over 100 hours on the BA10 now and it just sounds "right". The Diamond loses none of its quality in comparison to the BA10 but it is V shaped, ( I do like V signatures, e.g. ZS7, V90, ZS10 Pro) but my preferred profile is more neutral, such as Tin T3, T4 or TRN BA5. The BA10's bass is perfect for me, good sub bass but clean mid bass which opens up the sound. The mids are wonderful, tonality is excellent, classical woodwind particularly, with oboes, clarinets, cor anglais and bassoon having lovely timbre. Treble is clean and detailed with great extension and soundstage is expansive. I did say the BA10 was my "current" favourite but things change quickly down the rabbit hole!


----------



## Zlivan

willyboyaudio said:


> Yes I do like neutral-ish kind of sound. Do they have good clarity?


I'd say the clarity is very good. They have a clean, smooth sound without harshness or crazy peaks. Soundstage isn't very impressive, but everything else is.
Some would probably call them unexciting, but I like their mostly uncoloured sound.


----------



## Podster (Apr 5, 2020)

voja said:


> The real question here is how do you get the cables to fit the cases so perfectly. I mean.. just look at the cable in the round cases. How?
> Nice collection by the way!



Oh come now, The Police even wrote a song for it “Wrapped around my finger” fingers (3) in my case! Velcro wraps help maintain and you would be surprised how much room is really inside these cases especially the KZ cases. If you look close you can see in a lot I have either a SE or Balanced cable in the web pocket for when my player has socket options or not.

THX @B9Scrambler

To you too @ShakyJake, for that price I just picked up a spare pair in Nimweth’s colors


----------



## FuelMan (Apr 6, 2020)

snip3r77 said:


> Need your help comparing it with the Blon(d)? Thanks


*URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 [update]*
I must admit, my initial comments above are incorrect based on what I've uncovered over the past 12-14hrs of listening. As a new DAP owner, I guess I left the Hiby R5 EQ engaged without realizing it!   I would also like to remind everyone my tenure in this hobby is beyond "thin," - 3 months, therefore, my comments must be taken as such, those from someone extremely fresh and inexperienced. With that said, I do feel compelled to share some additional thoughts of these units.

I'm sure many of you have experienced difficulty explaining to those unfamiliar with the hobby the gains in performance as we plot our course forward; sadly, my wife falls into this category. Fortunately, she will humor me whilst I try and explain the alterations or improvements in performance as we utilize different equipment. These situations leave me searching for explanations she can "attach" to and possibly hear. One such situation occurred several months ago when I subscribed to Tidal; she couldn't understand what I was excited about. I was streaming to an Onkyo Integra amplifier connected to some vintage ADS 710 speakers setup in my garage. The immediate improvement from Apple Music to Tidal was so apparent, it brought a smile to my face and she became very inquisitive. I took advantage of her curiosity and began to explain in terms she might relate. I simply explained how the improvement affected me; primarily being that the music had a much stronger focused image and less apparent it was coming from speakers, almost as if it were occupying space on the wall. I explained how the presentation was less fatiguing on your ears as a result. It was simply easier to listen to and more pleasing as you experienced improvements in clarity and depth, along with a lesser need for volume. I share this long story to say simply say this, the Urbanfun ISS014 has this same affect on me while listening. After 12-14hrs I believe I can say with confidence that UF ISS014 is the first set of IEMs I've owned to really make me feel as if I'm NOT actually listening to earphones, rather this beautiful space of sound all around my head that's extremely captivating. The instruments sound as if they are in some reflective space with tons of "air" around them. I'm not sure but I think you guys refer to this as "Headstage?" If so, I would have to say the ISS014's headstage/soundstage is the most attractive element for me. As a result, it seems to present a very focused and well placed image. There seems to be plenty of "height" and "air" with a very good "presence." They also seem very musical to me - their presentation is what I imagine certain instruments should sound like. A great example of this would be a snare drum. I imagine the initial attack of the snare happens somewhere in the lower mid region while upper harmonics complete the decay, resulting in what I believe should be an extremely snappy sound with lots of texture - the ISS014's do this for me. In fact, they provide a "phyiscal" sensation as the snare hits. Their separation of instruments are extremely good as well. As a result, I find that they actually "draw" my attention/focus to each instrument automatically. I can go from the snare, the piano, the bass, etc. A first for me to experience this and what a delightful experience it is!

They are extremely comfortable and have solved my "fit" issues with the Blons. And while we're on that topic, there is no question that my ears prefer the Urbanfun IEMs. And that's not to say I don't like the Blons, but if you're feeling the level of performance I just explained, the majority of my time will likely be spent with the Urbanfun's.

For years my passion has been evolving into a deeper appreciation for equipment with the ability to produce very strong dynamics at low volume. The ISS014's running off my R5 DAP, and streaming MQA/DSD at low volumes are insanely dynamic - even when I wouldn't think they should be. I truly love this aspect of their performance as there are many instances while working from home where I need soft instrumental content. The attack and decay of that snare I referred to earlier - it's still there at some ridiculously low volume. While still forming my opinions, I would have to say beyond it's tuning, which appears to be VERY satisfying to my ears, their headstage/soundstage and overall dynamics are the most appealing.

Every time I began to believe that maybe the vocals are slightly "thin," a new song appears with much greater production quality, and it's like liquid budda!! The vocals present with solid rich tone, depth, and texture. SO, as with anything, I'm coming to learn that these IEMs are no exception; if there is an inherent problem with production/recording, it will be reflected in these.

And they seem to maintain their composure at higher volume levels exceptionally well. I know the Hiby R5 has some power and appears to drive them with ease at higher volume levels (3.5mm - don't have 4.4 BAL cable yet). Their bass seems to have great tone, snap, and depth both a lower and upper levels. I've driven them to about 75% on the R5, producing incredible levels of bass, more than I would have imagined. It seems "tight" to me and well behaved at all levels.

Again, I have only to compare the Blon's and Shozy 1.1's  - nothing else. And so far, I'm imagining that these UF ISS-014's will likely sequester the lions share of play time. For me, I've learned that soundstage/headstage, and dynamics are extremely critical components for all future purchases, and this allows me to take one small step forward in my IEM education.

Wishing everyone a very smart and safe week. Please take proper precaution and be vigilant!


----------



## willyboyaudio

Zlivan said:


> I'd say the clarity is very good. They have a clean, smooth sound without harshness or crazy peaks. Soundstage isn't very impressive, but everything else is.
> Some would probably call them unexciting, but I like their mostly uncoloured sound.


Thanks Zlivan. Good clarity, smooth, and clean sounds like what I'm after.
I've been busy this weekend hustling stuff around. Sold my Moondrop Spaceship and bought a two-months old HiFiMan RE400! Also selling my KZ ZSN Pro.
I figured the RE400 would make me happier than those two.


----------



## Iplaydrunk99 (Apr 6, 2020)

BLON03?


----------



## mobinh

FuelMan said:


> I do feel compelled to share some additional thoughts of these units.



Summarized very well, thank you. I look forward to reading more of your impressions.


----------



## willyboyaudio

willyboyaudio said:


> Thanks Zlivan. Good clarity, smooth, and clean sounds like what I'm after.
> I've been busy this weekend hustling stuff around. Sold my Moondrop Spaceship and bought a two-months old HiFiMan RE400! Also selling my KZ ZSN Pro.
> I figured the RE400 would make me happier than those two.


The deal fell through. The seller refunded my money.
So I'm without my Spaceship and no RE400. The search continues..


----------



## Slater (Apr 6, 2020)

Iplaydrunk99 said:


> Wheres the BLON03? I'm disappointed



What do you mean “where”?

You want to know where to buy them?

You ordered one and want to know where it is (ie tracking)?

You want to know where the Blon thread is?

You lost your Blon at your house and you want to know where it is?


----------



## Podster (Apr 8, 2020)

Slater said:


> What do you mean “where”?
> 
> You ordered one and want to know where it is (ie tracking)?
> 
> ...



Heck i’ve got a Blon (d) I’ve been trying to lose for 23 years!


----------



## Zlivan

willyboyaudio said:


> The deal fell through. The seller refunded my money.
> So I'm without my Spaceship and no RE400. The search continues..


That's too bad, but hopefully you'll find another deal.
I bought mine used also, but was planning to buy a spare on Ali eventually for around $40 when there's a sale or something.


----------



## Iplaydrunk99 (Apr 6, 2020)

Slater said:


> What do you mean “where”?
> 
> You want to know whete
> 
> ...



Pls toxic guy. forgive my grammar because this is not my first language. I can speak another language tho how about you?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Iplaydrunk99 said:


> Pls toxic guy. forgive my grammar because this is not my first language. I can speak another language tho how about you?


Slater is one of the most helpful people here on head-fi.... he/we are simply confused as to what you mean when you just say "Wheres the BLON03? I'm disappointed" and not quoting anything at all.


----------



## whirlwind

What is the best I could get for use through just a Sandisk Clip
Something with decent bass.

How much would it cost me to get another player and a little nicer IEM

Guess what I am saying is how much is a good sounding nice portable set-up ...A bang for your buck set-up so to speak


----------



## Iplaydrunk99 (May 24, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Slater is one of the most helpful people here on head-fi.... he/we are simply confused as to what you mean when you just say "Wheres the BLON03? I'm disappointed" and not quoting anything at all.



😂👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

whirlwind said:


> What is the best I could get for use through just a Sandisk Clip
> Something with decent bass.
> 
> How much would it cost me to get another player and a little nicer IEM
> ...


I only know of stuff like the Shanling M0, Hidizs AP80 or Zishan Daps.


----------



## crabdog

Here are my thoughts on the KBEAR KB04 if anyone is interested. IMO, it's great value for money and a solid option for anyone buying a budget iem.
https://primeaudio.org/kbear-kb04-review/


----------



## yorosello

Iplaydrunk99 said:


> He's not my reason why i joined this forum tho (this ignore button is very useful BTW).it is because of JUDE,HAWAIIBADBOY(BGGAR),CRINACLE,AMIR


But at least you don't have to call him toxic just because of one post?? What t f


----------



## Slater (Apr 6, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Slater is one of the most helpful people here on head-fi.... he/we are simply confused as to what you mean when you just say "Wheres the BLON03? I'm disappointed" and not quoting anything at all.



Exactly. I was just trying to help interpret his question. If that’s being toxic, then the world is in a sad state indeed.


----------



## mobinh

Slater said:


> Exactly. I was just trying to help interpret his question. If that’s being toxic, then the world is in a sad state indeed.



He didn't get the playful banter, is all. English can be daunting as a second language.


----------



## mobinh

crabdog said:


> Here are my thoughts on the KBEAR KB04



A bit late for the AE sale. Could have had these for a song six days ago, probably around $16 iirc.


----------



## raccoon city

Wow, someone has a real attitude problem!


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 6, 2020)

TRN BA5 & FAAEAL Hibiscus - arriving late this week


----------



## mochill




----------



## Grayes

ive been using cca c10 for 1.5 years now. no complaint at all about the sound. i just wanna upgrade in terms of sq. more likely inbig soundstage and lively sound any recomendation ??


----------



## Synthy

been using my Hisenior B5+ for a few weeks at this point, and wow, these are my faves by far. so so so great.


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 6, 2020)

Synthy said:


> been using my Hisenior B5+ for a few weeks at this point, and wow, these are my faves by far. so so so great.



Yep the B5+ is a keeper set for me. Credit to @FastAndClean who recommended it here first.





The midcentric tuning is excellent for vocals, very non fatiguing and technicalities and timbre is not too bad too. For 5 knowles BA, it is quite a good pricing, but of course tuning is more important than driver count and driver brand.

I'm usually a basshead and even though the subbass extension/quantity/decay is a bit lacking on the B5+, it takes well to EQ, but I think for most that prefer a neutral or more toned down bass, the B5+ bass should suit them.
Soundstage is a bit narrow, but the B5+ makes it up with good imaging and instrument placing.

@Synthy how does this compare to the TRN BA5? Since both have similar 5 BAs.


----------



## IEManiac

I own the Tin T3 which I like a lot. Do I need the T2 or would that be at best a side-grade?


----------



## Dcell7

Finally got my Shozy Form 1.1. Spent an hour or 2 with them in my ears and i quite like them. Nice bass and fun signature with enough details. Most reviews on Head-Fi show them with a black carrying case. I got a different case, it's a grey one which is clothed on the outside.


----------



## mochill

Dcell7 said:


> Finally got my Shozy Form 1.1. Spent an hour or 2 with them in my ears and i quite like them. Nice bass and fun signature with enough details. Most reviews on Head-Fi show them with a black carrying case. I got a different case, it's a grey one which is clothed on the outside.


That is the new case for shozy ,I like it


----------



## Dcell7

mochill said:


> That is the new case for shozy ,I like it



Yes i like the new case too. Feels more premium compared to the “generic” black one.


----------



## Synthy

baskingshark said:


> how does this compare to the TRN BA5? Since both have similar 5 BAs.


i haven't yet spent the time to do a real comparison, but the TRN BA5 i have has occasional issues (probably moisture based), while the B5+ is absolutely problem free. B5+ also has best-in-class isolation, while the BA5's is kinda poor. i'll try to find time to do a real listen off and try to articulate the sound differences.


----------



## FuelMan

Dcell7 said:


> Finally got my Shozy Form 1.1. Spent an hour or 2 with them in my ears and i quite like them. Nice bass and fun signature with enough details. Most reviews on Head-Fi show them with a black carrying case. I got a different case, it's a grey one which is clothed on the outside.


I'd like to see a photo of that case when you have time. I have the black one and am curious.


----------



## Dcell7

FuelMan said:


> I'd like to see a photo of that case when you have time. I have the black one and am curious.


----------



## FuelMan

Dcell7 said:


>


Thanks much! I like the new design. I love my 1.1's and fee that they are a great value given their performance, cable, and case. Extremely "easy" to listen to with a very pleasing signature. Good luck with yours - I hope they deliver years of enjoyment!


----------



## FuelMan

@Dcell7 I am curious as to the dimensions of the new case as I'm wondering if they made it smaller. My black case internal dimensions (internal) is roughly 2.5"W x 4"L x 1/2"D. I do like the "netting" in the original as it offers an opportunity to store tips, adapters, etc.


----------



## Dcell7

FuelMan said:


> @Dcell7 I am curious as to the dimensions of the new case as I'm wondering if they made it smaller. My black case internal dimensions (internal) is roughly 2.5"W x 4"L x 1/2"D. I do like the "netting" in the original as it offers an opportunity to store tips, adapters, etc.



It is roughly 9cm x 7cm and the height is about 4.5cm. It is smaller compared to your case. As you can see in your own picture there is a lot of space when you have the IEMs in the case. In my picture there isn't much space left when i have rolled the IEMs up.


----------



## Synthy

a more detailed comparison of the Hisenior B5+ vs the TRN BA5:

the most obvious difference is the tuning.
while not really v shaped, the BA5's bass and treble registers are quite forward. the mids are definitely still up front, but treble has a tiny step ahead. the B5+ on the other hand is fully mids first.

the bass on the BA5 is forward and the absolute tightest a balanced armature provides. the bass on the B5+ is behind, but definitely not missing. it is also not fully as tight as on the BA5, and therefore sounds more natural (though it still clearly ba bass).

the highs are the one particular register where the clearest difference is audible. the BA5 has a spike that makes a lot of percussion in particular have somewhat of a harsh quality, though it does gain the illusion of greater resolution from the pushed highs. the B5+'s highs, while still well detailed are behind the mids. they also have zero hint of any sort of harshness.

the mids are where the B5+ does its best work. throughout that range male and female voices, guitars and synths, everything in the mids range is detailed and at the front. mid range on the BA5 is also quite good, both male and female voices do quite well, though the mids are tiny half step behind the highs and some bass.

soundstage is wider on the BA5 (pretty wide actually). the B5+'s is only ok, but it has amazing isolation (and the BA5's isolation is kinda poor) and that's normally the tradeoff.

as to which i prefer, as much i love how insanely tight the bass on the BA5 sounds, and the thrill that comes from pushed bass and highs is very real, how harsh and sometimes a bit sibilant the highs sound make the BA5 ultimately a bit too fatigueing for me when im listening for hours at a stretch (which i do quite often). my preferred frequency response has the bass and treble a bit behind the mids, and the B5+ gives me that, along with quite good detail and the balanced armature sound across the entire spectrum. add that to a complete lack of anything that would cause any amount of fatigue, and the best isolation a uiem can provide (which is very useful on my walk to work), it's clear why the B5+ is my current favorite.


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 8, 2020)

Synthy said:


> a more detailed comparison of the Hisenior B5+ vs the TRN BA5:
> 
> the most obvious difference is the tuning.
> while not really v shaped, the BA5's bass and treble registers are quite forward. the mids are definitely still up front, but treble has a tiny step ahead. the B5+ on the other hand is fully mids first.
> ...



Thanks for the comparisons, super helpful stuff.
Agree with your findings of the Hisenior B5+, and it takes to EQ like a champ, so no biggie EQing certain areas like say if the bass seems lacking to you. Will give the TRN BA5 a miss then, am not really a fan of BA bass in general, and there seems to possibly be some QC issues with the BA5, but the Hisenior B5+ has survived my "wife ordered excess IEM cull" after all these months and will continue to do so haha.


----------



## Grayes

Hisenior B5+  deffinetly gems, just pick up these from ali exp. the mid, clarity, and the noise floor its a match for 250$ iem for sure (IMO)


----------



## LostnAmerica

unifutomaki said:


> You've singlehandedly revived my inclination towards ordering these. Dammit


Yeah, me too... thanks nymPHONOmaniac.  I gotta stop reading reviews by this guy Just ordered a pair myself, found a pair for $36 shipped in the US, couldn’t resist.


unifutomaki said:


> You've singlehandedly revived my inclination towards ordering these. Dammit


Yeah, me too... thanks nymPHONOmaniac.  I gotta stop reading reviews by this guy wink.  I Just ordered a pair myself, fortunately, found a pair for $36 shipped in the US, couldn’t resist.


----------



## LostnAmerica

MonoJon said:


> I am finding it extremely difficult to pull my attention away from this thread and others on Head Fi, and extremely difficult to resist buying many IEMs
> 
> Already in the couple months I have been here I have acquired:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I feel your pain,  that was my intention also...up to 9 iems now with another “potential” in the works... whew.  But this is fun and interesting, and way cheaper than my previous occupation of collecting stereo equipment.  Plus, a big plus too, with a bunch of great people to gather info from.
Fun, fun, fun, ‘till daddy takes the t-bird away...


----------



## thymen002

Used to own Beyerdynamic Xelento but prefer the sound of the Blon 03... makes me rethink ifpaying big bucks for another iem in the future is wort it...


----------



## Grayes

thymen002 said:


> Used to own Beyerdynamic Xelento but prefer the sound of the Blon 03... makes me rethink ifpaying big bucks for another iem in the future is wort it...



same here. just pick up a campfire. but somehow like the signature sound of cca c10


----------



## harry501501

Iplaydrunk99 said:


> He's not my reason why i joined this forum tho (this ignore button is very useful BTW).it is because of JUDE,HAWAIIBADBOY(BGGAR),CRINACLE,AMIR



BGGAR... really?


----------



## harry501501 (Apr 9, 2020)

So choosing to go a run or a walk every day of lockdown UK (sorry to those of you in Italy or Spain where it's even stricter), I've reached into my messy box of earphones (all in poly bags) and used whichever set I pick out for a few days. So far Artsite DC1, **** ****, TRN V30, DUNU DN 2000 and AudioSense AS20. Jeez you can easily forget how good some of those oldies still sound.

A particular treat was the AS20 which I totally forgot is one of the clearest and most rounded earphones of my collection (and I really need to try some of their more recent outings). Get the right tip and they can sound very neutral but with enough warmth that they are lots of fun. Very accurate fast bass. Superb for movies and big orchestra. Get the wrong tip and they can sound very dry and metallic and overly airy. A fine line. They can sound like a more refined MH750 which is high praise.

I also forgot just how good the **** is (and how much better it is over the PRO). For me still THE budget earphone to beat for sound. I'd personally take it before the BL03, BIE, C10... all *excellent *value.




EDIT : Meant to put this in the Asian Brand Thread... not the place for the DUNU lol


----------



## Grayes

harry501501 said:


> So choosing to go a run or a walk every day of lockdown UK (sorry to those of you in Italy or Spain where it's even stricter), I've reached into my messy box of earphones (all in poly bags) and used whichever set I pick out for a few days. So far Artsite DC1, **** ****, TRN V30, DUNU DN 2000 and AudioSense AS20. Jeez you can easily forget how good some of those oldies still sound.
> 
> A particular treat was the AS20 which I totally forgot is one of the clearest and most rounded earphones of my collection (and I really need to try some of their more recent outings). Get the right tip and they can sound very neutral but with enough warmth that they are lots of fun. Very accurate fast bass. Superb for movies and big orchestra. Get the wrong tip and they can sound very dry and metallic and overly airy. A fine line. They can sound like a more refined MH750 which is high praise.
> 
> I also forgot just how good the **** is (and how much better it is over the PRO). For me still THE budget earphone to beat for sound. I'd personally take it before the BL03, BIE, C10... all *excellent *value.



agree. im auditioning around 15 chifi Iems but still cannot move on from the oldies .expecially c10, and **** ****. probably going to be in chifi budget iem hall of fame hahaha if there's one.


----------



## Podster (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, we jump on the next train (iem) sometimes before the last one has really opened up! I love revisiting ones I was impressed with all the time, here’s a really funny one especially for this thread since this entire rig cost me $102!


----------



## Grayes

Podster said:


> Yes, we jump on the next train (iem) sometimes before the last one has really opened up! I love revisiting ones I was impressed with all the time, here’s a really funny one especially for this thread since this entire rig cost me $102!


what amp it that ?


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> So choosing to go a run or a walk every day of lockdown UK (sorry to those of you in Italy or Spain where it's even stricter), I've reached into my messy box of earphones (all in poly bags) and used whichever set I pick out for a few days. So far Artsite DC1, **** ****, TRN V30, DUNU DN 2000 and AudioSense AS20. Jeez you can easily forget how good some of those oldies still sound.
> 
> A particular treat was the AS20 which I totally forgot is one of the clearest and most rounded earphones of my collection (and I really need to try some of their more recent outings). Get the right tip and they can sound very neutral but with enough warmth that they are lots of fun. Very accurate fast bass. Superb for movies and big orchestra. Get the wrong tip and they can sound very dry and metallic and overly airy. A fine line. They can sound like a more refined MH750 which is high praise.
> 
> ...


+1 for Artiste DC1 and ****!


----------



## Podster

Grayes said:


> what amp it that ?



Walnut F2.


----------



## IEManiac

genck said:


> After a week I'm convinced the BLON 03 is nothing special, I don't get the hype. It's likely that people just prefer different sound signatures however. People talking about it killing IEM's under $100??? lol have you tried the TFZ T2, likely not. If you guys are adding tips and a cable to the BLON 03 you're in the same category as the TFZ T2 and it smokes it in every possible way, times 2.


A bit late to the parade rain, but I agree with you 100%. T2 Galaxy has better fitment, cable, looks (the Blue is near bling) and does not suffer from recessed highs like the BLON.


----------



## genck (Apr 10, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> A bit late to the parade rain, but I agree with you 100%. T2 Galaxy has better fitment, cable, looks (the Blue is near bling) and does not suffer from recessed highs like the BLON.


I changed my opinion later, I ended up loving the Blon as seen in my sig. The T2 Galaxy is amazing and I love it as well, especially for modern rock/prog metal. The T2 definitely has more of sparkle, as you note. Some find it too much. I've always thought the TFZ T2 was a underrated gem, you'll get no slack from loving, love what you love.... .

edit: I try not to edit my OP but I thought I'd add a bit more, the blon 03 just sounds more natural. You may only get this if you listen to slower music and with a song that you are used to. The T2 Galaxy is straight up "in your face" as I used to call it with forward mid-high's, especially good for metal if you're into that sort of thing as I noted before. The T2 Galaxy also hits lower in the sub-bass, I've A/B'd multiple sets and it certainly does, so it's also great for EDM if you like that. Nothin' wrong with the TF2 T2 bro, screw the haters.


----------



## Podster (Apr 10, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> BGGAR... really?



Exactly, that pretty much tells you his mentality right off the bat and he does like to throw some names (Handles) around  Of course I'm sure the Mods will come to his rescue since he started it by slamming Slater (I mean come on the guy has a 20 to 1 post/likes count) but put Jude in his list of idols Enough about those who contribute anything constructive what I'm curious about is the filter set on the NICEHCK NX7 Pro's, I remember @baskingshark stating the original filter set on the M6's sucking but the BGVP's really doing the trick so what does everyone who owns the NX7 Pro think of that filter set?

@FuelMan , NICE is making the same case now and I love this size and it easily handles an additional cable in the screen pocket or something like an ES-100 or BTR5


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> Exactly, that pretty much tells you his mentality right off the bat and he does like to throw some names (Handles) around  Of course I'm sure the Mods will come to his rescue since he started it by slamming Slater (I mean come on the guy has a 20 to 1 post/likes count) but put Jude in his list of idols Enough about those who contribute anything constructive what I'm curious about is the filter set on the NICEHCK NX7 Pro's, I remember @baskingshark stating the original filter set on the M6's sucking but the BGVP's really doing the trick so what does everyone who owns the NX7 Pro think of that filter set?
> 
> @FuelMan , NICE is making the same case now and I love this size and it easily handles an additional cable in the screen pocket or something like an ES-100 or BTR5


Good to know and thanks for the info. I really like the size and strength of the Shozy I have so if this is pretty much the same, is a great option for cases you would like to swap!


----------



## Podster (Apr 10, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> Good to know and thanks for the info. I really like the size and strength of the Shozy I have so if this is pretty much the same, is a great option for cases you would like to swap!



Pretty sure our cases are the same size


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Podster said:


> Walnut F2.



Hey I've ordered one from AliExpress and I'm awaiting it's delivery. It would be helpful if you can please share your impressions of this amp/dac. While purchasing, I didn't find many reviews around this but bought it basis Walnut V2S impressions. Thanks


----------



## Podster

Dani157 said:


> Hey I've ordered one from AliExpress and I'm awaiting it's delivery. It would be helpful if you can please share your impressions of this amp/dac. While purchasing, I didn't find many reviews around this but bought it basis Walnut V2S impressions. Thanks



Your not going to believe how strong this amp is and it will drive a lot of large full size cans with ease, not going to be the cleanest you've heard but for me the simplicity of this setup is the ambience and how analog your music sounds through it. I think you'll really love it with live recordings but as always we all hear them differently so I can't be 100% sure. I am sure for the price you'll be amazed and by the way how much did you get it for?


----------



## DBaldock9

Dani157 said:


> Hey I've ordered one from AliExpress and I'm awaiting it's delivery. It would be helpful if you can please share your impressions of this amp/dac. While purchasing, I didn't find many reviews around this but bought it basis Walnut V2S impressions. Thanks



I've modified my F2, with a set of 4x MUSES8920E op-amps, and 2x SSM2142SZ differential line drivers. The op-amp socket has also been moved away from the buttons a bit, to allow larger op-amps to fit. 
. 
It drives any of my earphones, earbuds, or headphones - and sounds good. 
. 
. 


. 

. 
. 
After this photo, some larger capacitors were also installed. 
.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 11, 2020)

My take on the *FAAEAL Hibiscus* - limp, unresolving, boxy mid-centric. Only redeeming quality is the cable. Stay away - the FAAEAL is a fail.

You've only got $30 to spend? Spend it on a ZS10Pro. So, so much better.

My take on the *TRN BA5* - very good sound, very good fit, very good build. Forget that old talk that BAs can't do bass.

They join my rotation.


----------



## genck

IEManiac said:


> My take on the *TRN BA5* - very good sound, very good fit, very good build. Forget that old talk that BAs can't do bass. These will be added to my rotation.


Compare to ZS10 Pro?


----------



## IEManiac

willyboyaudio said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the wealth of information, really appreciated. I will not quote your posts since I'm afraid of creating a wall of text LOL.
> I am also taking into consideration now the availability and price offering in the local market.
> 
> @Slater: Sadly Audiosense T180 is not available in the local market. Can you tell me more about ED9 with brass filter? Also, can I mod a Spaceship (the Moondrop, I mean) to increase treble? Thank you.
> ...


The BQEYZ KC2 is actually North of $30 so you may wish to look at the cheaper BQEYZ KB1.


----------



## Logixa

So I got the t2 earphones for a couple of years now. I've also had the inear stagediver 5 for a couple of weeks now, is there anything in the chifi spectrum that can match or at least get close to the stagedivers?


----------



## Potatturu

Hello, i am new here. I was looking for a new in ear headphones to listen to metal and rock mostly. But the post is kinda overwhelming and i cannot decide which to pick. My budget is 35$.


----------



## Podster

Potatturu said:


> Hello, i am new here. I was looking for a new in ear headphones to listen to metal and rock mostly. But the post is kinda overwhelming and i cannot decide which to pick. My budget is 35$.



Welcome aboard, KZ ZSX or ZS7 would be good candidates but this crowd can give you plenty of choices in that range. Good luck


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Potatturu said:


> Hello, i am new here. I was looking for a new in ear headphones to listen to metal and rock mostly. But the post is kinda overwhelming and i cannot decide which to pick. My budget is 35$.



Hi Potato,

I listen to a lot of rock and metal myself and really like the KZ ZSX and the BLON BL-03. The ZSX may be over your budget by a couple bucks. The BLON is well under, but killer, though you may spend extra $$ finding tips that fit and/or a better cable.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 11, 2020)

Potatturu said:


> Hello, i am new here. I was looking for a new in ear headphones to listen to metal and rock mostly. But the post is kinda overwhelming and i cannot decide which to pick. My budget is 35$.



My top pick for $30 - *KZ ZS10 Pro*
My top pick for $40 - *BQEYZ KC2*
My top pick for $50 - *TRN BA5*
My top pick for $60 - *TIN T3*

Top value* - BQEYZ KC2

TIN T2* get good comments but I haven't heard them so I can't comment.

*BLON* - hyped, over-rated, poor fitment, lack of air and sparkle at the top

*TFZ T2 Galaxy* - very 'fun' V, plenty of bass slam, you wanna rock out to the max with no care or concern for balance and neutrality, these are the ones. The Blue ones are very pretty, almost bling.


----------



## sutosuto

Potatturu said:


> Hello, i am new here. I was looking for a new in ear headphones to listen to metal and rock mostly. But the post is kinda overwhelming and i cannot decide which to pick. My budget is 35$.



I would like to suggest TRN V90, it has enough bass and vocal is also quite clear. I also listen mostly rock musics.
To me, this iems is also comparable to blon bl03 which I enjoy too.


----------



## IEManiac

You guys buy second, reserve pairs of the IEMs you really like, or is it just me who is ill?


----------



## noobandroid

IEManiac said:


> My top pick for $30 - *KZ ZS10 Pro*
> My top pick for $40 - *BQEYZ KC2*
> My top pick for $50 - *TRN BA5*
> My top pick for $60 - *TIN T3*
> ...


i like the blon, suits the genre of music I'm listening to


----------



## IEManiac

noobandroid said:


> i like the blon, suits the genre of music I'm listening to


For $22, I reckon it is fine. But it certainly ain't the second coming of Christ, as many, far too many see it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEManiac said:


> For $22, I reckon it is fine. But it certainly ain't the second coming of Christ, as many, far too many see it.


It is certainly not, but it is definitely one of the most competitive offerings under $25 together with CCA C10.
(Honestly, I bought my Blon to potentially critique "another hype", but it was really a pleasant surprise for me, and this comes from the all-BA fan)


----------



## IEManiac

Your thoughts on the Kinera Idun, please.


----------



## baskingshark

Headsup, there's an Aliexpress sale coming in less than 24 hour's time.

It is called the "Home Love" sale, dunno if it is a themed after a coronavirus home quarantine, since most of us are under lockdown of some sort? I did a brief screen of the usual CHIFI hypetrains, and sale prices are pretty meh, not as good as the Anniversary Sale that just passed. I have a feeling that the Aliexpress sellers didn't have that brisk sales and are trying to have a round 2 of sales? But maybe a good time to pick up something that u missed the last round.

If anybody sees superb deals, please let the community know!

Hope everyone and your family stays well during this difficult coronavirus period! Take care and enjoy the music!


----------



## MrDelicious

baskingshark said:


> Headsup, there's an Aliexpress sale coming in less than 24 hour's time.
> 
> It is called the "Home Love" sale, dunno if it is a themed after a coronavirus home quarantine, since most of us are under lockdown of some sort? I did a brief screen of the usual CHIFI hypetrains, and sale prices are pretty meh, not as good as the Anniversary Sale that just passed. I have a feeling that the Aliexpress sellers didn't have that brisk sales and are trying to have a round 2 of sales? But maybe a good time to pick up something that u missed the last round.
> 
> ...



I am tempted...


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> I am tempted...



That's a damn fine deal! 

It was $64 USD during the recent Anniversary sale. Congrats in advance to your purchase, and my condolences to your wallet! =)


----------



## Dcell7

MrDelicious said:


> I am tempted...



That is a great price. I got them for 60 euro a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrDelicious

BTW, the store is ShenZhenNIAO Store. Both them and DD-Audio Store seem to have the best coupon and coin stacking possibilities for cheaper IEM's. None of the other AE stores seem to have bothered this time around.


----------



## Podster

IEManiac said:


> For $22, I reckon it is fine. But it certainly ain't the second coming of Christ, as many, far too many see it.



Come on everyone knows the second coming of Christ was the Rock Zircon 





As far as the IDUN you may want to steer clear if you like bumpin" bass as the IDUN is one of the most Mid-Centric iem's I own of course I'm old school and the music truly does live in the Mid-Range. They are super detailed and their sub bass is nice but once again if you like full spectrum bass they would not be pick number one and maybe even up thru pick 5!


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Come on everyone knows the second coming of Christ was the Rock Zircon



Rock Zircon ear tips were really good. I wish they sold them separately


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> Come on everyone knows the second coming of Christ was the Rock Zircon
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the IDUN you may want to steer clear if you like bumpin" bass as the IDUN is one of the most Mid-Centric iem's I own of course I'm old school and the music truly does live in the Mid-Range. They are super detailed and their sub bass is nice but once again if you like full spectrum bass they would not be pick number one and maybe even up thru pick 5!


LUCKLZ AUDIO STORE has the IDUN on sale for $99 before any coupons - is this considered a decent buy?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

DBaldock9 said:


> I've modified my F2, with a set of 4x MUSES8920E op-amps, and 2x SSM2142SZ differential line drivers. The op-amp socket has also been moved away from the buttons a bit, to allow larger op-amps to fit.
> .
> It drives any of my earphones, earbuds, or headphones - and sounds good.
> .
> ...



Wow! Thanks for sharing these pictures. Sadly I'm not that good with soldering. But it gives me hope nonetheless to keep it open for modding.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Apr 13, 2020)

Podster said:


> Your not going to believe how strong this amp is and it will drive a lot of large full size cans with ease, not going to be the cleanest you've heard but for me the simplicity of this setup is the ambience and how analog your music sounds through it. I think you'll really love it with live recordings but as always we all hear them differently so I can't be 100% sure. I am sure for the price you'll be amazed and by the way how much did you get it for?



I love analogue sound which adds certain warmth and texture to Indian classical/funk music I like to listen. I bought them for $24 so I am already expecting them to be not as good as something like an Atom. You've triggered my excitement through the roof. Now fingers crossed that the parcel is delivered and not impacted by Covid lockdown


----------



## FuelMan

*ADVICE REQUEST*

It seems the COVID-19 lock-down is pushing me further into ChiFi addiction! Oh well! I'm ready to purchase another set and would like some thoughtful input from the community. Given my brief tenure in this hobby, I'd like to give myself a shot at a great set without any miss-steps if possible and I know this community can be very helpful if I provide adequate information. My budget will be anything up to $200.

BACKGROUND
a. First purchase - BLON-BLO3 - Love the sound but as previously mentioned in this forum, I do have "fit" issues. I will be addressing the fit issue with the mods @Slater recommend for extending their tube. 
b. Second purchase - Shozy 1.1 - Really enjoyed the laid-back signature and fit. I could listen to these for hours but for my perception of accuracy, a little too laid-back. This was confirmed with the 3rd purchase.
c. Third purchase - UF YBF-ISS014 - My favorite of the three. I feel as if these have the best tonal balance, sound stage, imaging, air, and texture of the three. I love the bass even though its slightly elevated but wouldn't "freak-out" over a set with slightly less, more neutral base. They fit good too! Hopefully they will last and be problem free. 

THE GOAL
I'm not interested in taking this hobby to the extreme, meaning, I will not likely get to $400-$1000 sets of IEMs as I'm not convinced I need that. I'm very attracted to the UF YBF-ISS014 and am wondering "what would build on this performance and really take it to the next level!" Is there anything worth buying up too $200 that would have a significant impact? It may not be possible. I certainly don't want to buy a $200 set of IEMs that offer 2% better performance. Hopefully this community can help me determine if there is a set under $200 worth purchasing given the information I've shared OR, if more expensive sets are required. 

CURRENTLY CONSIDERING
1. Moondrop Starfield
2. ThieAudio Voyager 3
3. BGVP DMS
4. TFZ No.3
5. KBEAR Diamond


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> *ADVICE REQUEST*
> 
> It seems the COVID-19 lock-down is pushing me further into ChiFi addiction! Oh well! I'm ready to purchase another set and would like some thoughtful input from the community. Given my brief tenure in this hobby, I'd like to give myself a shot at a great set without any miss-steps if possible and I know this community can be very helpful if I provide adequate information. My budget will be anything up to $200.
> 
> ...


remove the V3 and replace it with the Audiosense DT200 instead

Kbear Diamond might be a sidegrade to the blon( with mods) or the Urbanfun (but not sure since I dont have the urbanfun nor the Diamond)

My biggest recommendation is the LZ A6 (costs around 240 usd now).


----------



## Podster (Apr 13, 2020)

FuelMan said:


> *ADVICE REQUEST*
> 
> It seems the COVID-19 lock-down is pushing me further into ChiFi addiction! Oh well! I'm ready to purchase another set and would like some thoughtful input from the community. Given my brief tenure in this hobby, I'd like to give myself a shot at a great set without any miss-steps if possible and I know this community can be very helpful if I provide adequate information. My budget will be anything up to $200.
> 
> ...




I like my DMS but in my humble opinion for less than $200 (however not by much) I think these would get you off the train for a while and they are absolutely tunable to taste for most

https://penonaudio.com/lz-a4.html?_...EL_QBjZXQxSm54niiOWBmEVAkKw2lgLO3XAG7r5Y6SkS9


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> remove the V3 and replace it with the Audiosense DT200 instead
> 
> Kbear Diamond might be a sidegrade to the blon( with mods) or the Urbanfun (but not sure since I dont have the urbanfun nor the Diamond)
> 
> My biggest recommendation is the LZ A6 (costs around 240 usd now).


Yes! I remember you commenting on the A6 earlier - I forgot about them. I don't really mind spending the extra for a significant upgrade!

Thank You!


----------



## Podster

FuelMan said:


> Yes! I remember you commenting on the A6 earlier - I forgot about them. I don't really mind spending the extra for a significant upgrade!
> 
> Thank You!



The A6 is LZ's latest rendition of the A4 as far as I can tell and based on my Mini A6 I'm sure they are the fashizzle as well as being worth the extra $45  Do keep in mind the A6 is a large iem so fitment could be a challenge but the right tips can remedy that for most.


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> The A6 is LZ's latest rendition of the A4 as far as I can tell and based on my Mini A6 I'm sure they are the fashizzle as well as being worth the extra $45  Do keep in mind the A6 is a large iem so fitment could be a challenge but the right tips can remedy that for most.


Well, from what I can tell, I have extremely large ear canals. I'm not sure if that's the area of fit you're referring but I have to use 12-14mm foam tips, if so I may have a fighting chance for a decent fit. But this concern you raise tells me I need to buy them from a company that would make a return process very easy, especially at $240 - I ain't interested in keeping a $250 set of earphones that don't fit me!


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> Well, from what I can tell, I have extremely large ear canals. I'm not sure if that's the area of fit you're referring but I have to use 12-14mm foam tips, if so I may have a fighting chance for a decent fit. But this concern you raise tells me I need to buy them from a company that would make a return process very easy, especially at $240 - I ain't interested in keeping a $250 set of earphones that don't fit me!


I doubt that you will have problems with the size of the a6. How is the size of the shozy form 1.1? Is it big or small to you?


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> I doubt that you will have problems with the size of the a6. How is the size of the shozy form 1.1? Is it big or small to you?


The housing of the Shozy seems small to average to me but with large foam tips, the fit is better than anything I own; once they are inserted, "fit" never enters my mind again. I personally believe the "resin" form factor suits me better than an Urbanfun or Blon design so I would tend to "lean" towards this for a higher priced purchase, meaning it's highly doubtful I would buy something designed like the Blons if I were spending significant money, such as what I'm considering here. As long as the tube on the A6 is proper in depth, I doubt that they will be too big. But like I said, to be on the safe side, its probably more advantageous at this price point to purchase somewhere they can be easily returned - ...just in case


----------



## rayliam80

FuelMan said:


> *ADVICE REQUEST*
> 
> It seems the COVID-19 lock-down is pushing me further into ChiFi addiction! Oh well! I'm ready to purchase another set and would like some thoughtful input from the community. Given my brief tenure in this hobby, I'd like to give myself a shot at a great set without any miss-steps if possible and I know this community can be very helpful if I provide adequate information. My budget will be anything up to $200.
> 
> ...



For $200 and under? If you’re a detail freak and are okay with less bass, the Tin Audio P1 with some foam tips or symbios are worth a shot. Hopefully, a P2 is in the works since these came out last year around June/July. Though it’s not Chi-Fi, the Etymotic ER2SE/XR could be in your list too for the price If you’re cool with the looks of the fit.


----------



## RikudouGoku

rayliam80 said:


> For $200 and under? If you’re a detail freak and are okay with less bass, the Tin Audio P1 with some foam tips or symbios are worth a shot. Hopefully, a P2 is in the works since these came out last year around June/July. Though it’s not Chi-Fi, the Etymotic ER2SE/XR could be in your list too for the price If you’re cool with the looks of the fit.


I would advise that @FuelMan if he is interested in the tin P1, to wait for the p2. There is too many factors that have a huge impact on sound with the P1 (fit, bass and power requirement). Hopefully the p2 solves the bass and fit issues, but doubt that the power requirement will get reduced since all planars need it.


----------



## DBaldock9

Dani157 said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing these pictures. Sadly I'm not that good with soldering. But it gives me hope nonetheless to keep it open for modding.



You're welcome.
I was checking last weekend, and found that using an ADA-4627-1 (2x Mono SOIC-8 Op-Amps on DIP-8 header) in the socket, sounds really good with the MUSES8920E op-amps that are soldered on the back of the board.


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> I would advise that @FuelMan if he is interested in the tin P1, to wait for the p2. There is too many factors that have a huge impact on sound with the P1 (fit, bass and power requirement). Hopefully the p2 solves the bass and fit issues, but doubt that the power requirement will get reduced since all planars need it.


Ya know, I've always been intrigued by the P1 reviews but concluded the base may be a challenge. Not that I demand abnormal amounts but I have to admit, I do enjoy the "fun" of a slight elevation in this area, so for $169 I kind of put the thought out of my mind. I never really considered an newer version that may hit the market. I'm very interested to audition the technology but would likely wait until an updated version is available. I'm told that the Hiby R5 balanced output is right at 1 watt, would that be sufficient for something like the P1's? I mean I'm sure the more the better but I would think a watt would likely do it.


----------



## kmmbd

Just ordered this Reecho GY-07 as sort of a _blind buy_. A single BA bullet-style IEM for around 15 bucks seemed like a decent deal, esp given they apparently provided actual measurements (which don't look half bad). These also have an unusually high impedance of 65 ohms, so I'm really curious overall. Hopefully they won't take too long to arrive.


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> Just ordered this Reecho GY-07 as sort of a _blind buy_. A single BA bullet-style IEM for around 15 bucks seemed like a decent deal, esp given they apparently provided actual measurements (which don't look half bad). These also have an unusually high impedance of 65 ohms, so I'm really curious overall. Hopefully they won't take too long to arrive.



Exterior looks like a pirated Final Audio haha. The 3 kHz area hump looks a bit fierce though.

Let us know how it turns out, look forward to your impressions!!


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Exterior looks like a pirated Final Audio haha. The 3 kHz area hump looks a bit fierce though.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out, look forward to your impressions!!



Haha, I almost mistook them for the E3000 at first glance. Yeah the graph seems to have almost 10dB differential from the lower-mids region, though the scaling of the graph is again rather odd (no one should listen to their IEMs at 120dB SPL and BA drivers have issues with high SPL so will be exhibiting odd behaviour at that volume). The graph also abruptly cuts off the bass response below 100Hz though looking at a single-BA config, won't hold much hopes about that.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

FuelMan said:


> *ADVICE REQUEST*
> 
> It seems the COVID-19 lock-down is pushing me further into ChiFi addiction! Oh well! I'm ready to purchase another set and would like some thoughtful input from the community. Given my brief tenure in this hobby, I'd like to give myself a shot at a great set without any miss-steps if possible and I know this community can be very helpful if I provide adequate information. My budget will be anything up to $200.
> 
> ...


The ikko OH10 is killer.


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> Come on everyone knows the second coming of Christ was the Rock Zircon
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the IDUN you may want to steer clear if you like bumpin" bass as the IDUN is one of the most Mid-Centric iem's I own of course I'm old school and the music truly does live in the Mid-Range. They are super detailed and their sub bass is nice but once again if you like full spectrum bass they would not be pick number one and maybe even up thru pick 5!


The Iduns are on their way. They should arrive this weekend. Thanks...


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> Just ordered this Reecho GY-07 as sort of a _blind buy_. A single BA bullet-style IEM for around 15 bucks seemed like a decent deal, esp given they apparently provided actual measurements (which don't look half bad). These also have an unusually high impedance of 65 ohms, so I'm really curious overall. Hopefully they won't take too long to arrive.



Doesn’t look like a balanced armature in the exploded diagram:


----------



## kmmbd (Apr 14, 2020)

Slater said:


> Doesn’t look like a balanced armature in the exploded diagram:



The description mentions Balanced Armature:




Also, the sideways X-ray view shows a BA driver:



On another note, if someone told me 5/6 years ago that BA drivers would become this cheap, would never have believed it haha.


----------



## FuelMan

Podster said:


> The A6 is LZ's latest rendition of the A4 as far as I can tell and based on my Mini A6 I'm sure they are the fashizzle as well as being worth the extra $45  Do keep in mind the A6 is a large iem so fitment could be a challenge but the right tips can remedy that for most.


I found the A6's on Ali at VS Audio Store for $207 after discounts - possibly can get them a little closer to $200 if I try hard enough.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> The description mentions Balanced Armature:
> 
> 
> Also, the sideways X-ray view shows a BA driver:
> ...



Ah, I see it now. Yup, BA. Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## alhsou

harry501501 said:


> So choosing to go a run or a walk every day of lockdown UK (sorry to those of you in Italy or Spain where it's even stricter), I've reached into my messy box of earphones (all in poly bags) and used whichever set I pick out for a few days. So far Artsite DC1, **** ****, TRN V30, DUNU DN 2000 and AudioSense AS20. Jeez you can easily forget how good some of those oldies still sound.
> 
> A particular treat was the AS20 which I totally forgot is one of the clearest and most rounded earphones of my collection (and I really need to try some of their more recent outings). Get the right tip and they can sound very neutral but with enough warmth that they are lots of fun. Very accurate fast bass. Superb for movies and big orchestra. Get the wrong tip and they can sound very dry and metallic and overly airy. A fine line. They can sound like a more refined MH750 which is high praise.
> 
> ...



I just ordered the Pro thinking it was a more refined version of the ****. Why do you think it sounds better? Just curious.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> Ya know, I've always been intrigued by the P1 reviews but concluded the base may be a challenge. Not that I demand abnormal amounts but I have to admit, I do enjoy the "fun" of a slight elevation in this area, so for $169 I kind of put the thought out of my mind. I never really considered an newer version that may hit the market. I'm very interested to audition the technology but would likely wait until an updated version is available. I'm told that the Hiby R5 balanced output is right at 1 watt, would that be sufficient for something like the P1's? I mean I'm sure the more the better but I would think a watt would likely do it.


You should be fine with the R5 balanced.



https://twitter.com/tttaudio/status/1244276878635978753
They confirmed that the P2 is gonna release "soon".


----------



## alhsou

RikudouGoku said:


> You should be fine with the R5 balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s more than sufficient LOL. It could permamently damage those IEMs and your eardrums at 1W per channel.
From what I hear the R5 is one of the more powerful DAPs on the market. If that can’t drive it, pretty much nothing else will be able to (without an external amp).


----------



## PhonoPhi

alhsou said:


> I just ordered the Pro thinking it was a more refined version of the ****. Why do you think it sounds better? Just curious.


"Better" is relative.
To my ears Pro is surely more refined.
Old **** is tremendous fun in its quasi-3D sound, just a marvel in some recordings, but the timbre is quite off.
Pro has the timbre fixed, and is a very competitive offering, but not as fun as the good old **** (in my subjective opinion, of course).


----------



## alhsou

PhonoPhi said:


> "Better" is relative.
> To my ears Pro is surely more refined.
> Old **** is tremendous fun in its quasi-3D sound, just a marvel in some recordings, but the timbre is quite off.
> Pro has the timbre fixed, and is a very competitive offering, but not as fun as the good old **** (in my subjective opinion, of course).


Oh I see, thank you for the feedback.
I don’t mind neither, as long as it sounds in balance if that makes sense. I’m one of those weirdos that actually likes the sound of the Etymotics and RE00 but also likes something like the Xiaomi Piston Pro (or whatever it’s called).


----------



## Nimweth

My replacement Tin T4 arrived today. This time the MMCX connection is secure and they sound very good indeed. Definitely in my top 5 IEMs, extremely clear and clean sound.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Ah, I see it now. Yup, BA. Thanks for clearing it up



Well I was going to say "Ancient Chinese Secret"


----------



## jant71 (Apr 15, 2020)

Podster said:


> Well I was going to say "Ancient Chinese Secret"






Who is old enough to remember this, huh??


----------



## Slater

jant71 said:


> Who is old enough to remember this, huh??



Calgon, take me away


----------



## Podster

jant71 said:


> Who is old enough to remember this, huh??



Well I'm obviously qualified since I brought it up, I mean there's me then there's dirt  

Here's some other classics from my elementary days









You know the Marlboro man lived to 90


----------



## FuelMan




----------



## jant71

and don't forget...


----------



## Podster (Apr 15, 2020)

Fuel, I would not have figured you that old!

Classics 













One of my faves that also makes for a great Halloween costumes









Great ones Jant, Mikey, Maulden and Iron Eyes Cody


----------



## Slater

Mr. Whipple says please don’t squeeze the Charmin, guys!


----------



## dh0licious

Nimweth said:


> My replacement Tin T4 arrived today. This time the MMCX connection is secure and they sound very good indeed. Definitely in my top 5 IEMs, extremely clear and clean sound.



That's great to hear.

I have T4's in the mail, wondering what to do if I encounter the same issue. What was the replacement process like? Did you have to return original to them? Were they difficult about it? How long after the purchase did you raise the issue?


----------



## Nimweth

I





dh0licious said:


> That's great to hear.
> 
> I have T4's in the mail, wondering what to do if I encounter the same issue. What was the replacement process like? Did you have to return original to them? Were they difficult about it? How long after the purchase did you raise the issue?


I received my T4 in January. The issue was with the MMCX sockets on the IEMs as the cable worked perfectly on other IEMs. The connection was very loose to begin with and the problem developed after about three weeks. I received THREE sets which were Amazon returns! All work perfectly and so far have no issues with connection.


----------



## Nimweth

This looks very interesting: BLON BL-05 2nd generation, single CNT DD using "thermoacoustic technology creating current in the carbon nanotubes" and no moving parts! Link:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000931150037.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Nimweth

Loving the mint green BL-05!


----------



## RikudouGoku

just a notice, the 05 is a pre-sale right now. They will ship it out on 05/30 (according to linsoul and probably for all other stores). And seems to be a single DD instead of the DD+piezo that the 05 was supposed to have before.


----------



## FuelMan

So do we buy these?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> So do we buy these?


I want to...but since it is a 1 month wait for them to even ship it out...dont know. Mostly because who knows when Sweden might close their borders and stop accepting stuff from china.....if they do it at all lol.


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> I want to...but since it is a 1 month wait for them to even ship it out...dont know. Mostly because who knows when Sweden might close their borders and stop accepting stuff from china.....if they do it at all lol.


When I click on the link that @Nimweth sent from my phone app it indicates "estimated delivery on 5/11?"


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> When I click on the link that @Nimweth sent from my phone app it indicates "estimated delivery on 5/11?"






(dd-audio store, all stores are probably in the same boat)


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> (dd-audio store, all stores are probably in the same boat)


I see that now after fully reading further down the page. I did find that AK Audio Store has them as well and lists 5/22 as an estimated delivery date and reviewed the entire page but didn't notice anything like what you've mentioned above from DD Audio. I'm sure it will take a while regardless. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

BTW - they appear to be using the same .78 2-pin connector but it sticks up and a standard 2-pin terminal adds to this extension. I know it's not considered a "QDC" so is there a name for this terminal that will "slip" over the terminal on the earphone and work as the stock terminals? I'd like to get an upgrade cable for my BL03's but am not sure what type of terminal I would need to select?


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> I see that now after fully reading further down the page. I did find that AK Audio Store has them as well and lists 5/22 as an estimated delivery date and reviewed the entire page but didn't notice anything like what you've mentioned above from DD Audio. I'm sure it will take a while regardless.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> BTW - they appear to be using the same .78 2-pin connector but it sticks up and a standard 2-pin terminal adds to this extension. I know it's not considered a "QDC" so is there a name for this terminal that will "slip" over the terminal on the earphone and work as the stock terminals? I'd like to get an upgrade cable for my BL03's but am not sure what type of terminal I would need to select?


Not sure if there is a standard for the blon style. But I believe that you can sand paper down the connector itself then the QDC will fit. Not sure though but @Slater might know (I am pretty sure the sand paper idea was from slater though...)


----------



## FuelMan

The tube on it still looks a little short...


----------



## RikudouGoku

I just use a cable that sticks out a bit, not a big problem for me.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Loving the mint green BL-05!



Colors are exactly the same as the BL03 - shiny silver and shiny greyish black.

Any green color is just a effect of the lighting or color tinting from the photos.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> Colors are exactly the same as the BL03 - shiny silver and shiny greyish black.
> 
> Any green color is just a effect of the lighting or color tinting from the photos.


What a shame! Also I wonder how a Dynamic driver can have no moving parts.


----------



## Nimweth

I have just read the description again and it says "because of the shooting light, the GREEN BL-05 will be slightly different from the actual colour". So it looks like there is a green option.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> I have just read the description again and it says "because of the shooting light, the GREEN BL-05 will be slightly different from the actual colour". So it looks like there is a green option.



Do you have any photos of the green color?

All the ones I’ve seen are grey. I wonder if that’s a typo (ie GREEN vs GREY)?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Do you have any photos of the green color?
> 
> All the ones I’ve seen are grey. I wonder if that’s a typo (ie GREEN vs GREY)?


Slater might be right the Jade green version is gone on Hifigo which was where I saw that color on.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> Do you have any photos of the green color?
> 
> All the ones I’ve seen are grey. I wonder if that’s a typo (ie GREEN vs GREY)?


It is picture number two here:
https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/4000...g0n.seo-amp-search.searchResult.4000932272971


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> It is picture number two here:
> https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/4000...g0n.seo-amp-search.searchResult.4000932272971



Oh wow, yeah that’s definitely mint green alright!


----------



## RikudouGoku

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3099#post-15455792
Then there is pictures of the green color that looks like that. But that might have been changed when they removed the piezo driver.


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3099#post-15455792
> Then there is pictures of the green color that looks like that. But that might have been changed when they removed the piezo driver.


I don't think so, the link I gave was for the 2nd generation BL-05 which is the single DD.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> I don't think so, the link I gave was for the 2nd generation BL-05 which is the single DD.


Guessing that the 1st gen (the one that was gonna have the dd+piezo) was the one that had the jade green color and the 2nd gen is this mint green.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 16, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Not sure if there is a standard for the blon style. But I believe that you can sand paper down the connector itself then the QDC will fit. Not sure though but @Slater might know (I am pretty sure the sand paper idea was from slater though...)


It is a TFZ-type connector, the same as in NiceHCK NX7, for instance.
On BL03 - sanding the plastic down to fit QDC is nice 5-10 min fun (as advised by Slater)


----------



## EllyJ

Just returned some Tin hifi T3 IEMs. I listened to them for 5 minutes! I am not a bass head and my equaliser is always off. The T3’s sounded like a pair of tweeters! I tried them with the equaliser, turning the bass to max on my DX160 and it sounded like a pair of tweeters in my ears! Going to get a pair of iBasso IT01’s like I had originally planned.


----------



## FuelMan

EllyJ said:


> Just returned some Tin hifi T3 IEMs. I listened to them for 5 minutes! I am not a bass head and my equaliser is always off. The T3’s sounded like a pair of tweeters! I tried them with the equaliser, turning the bass to max on my DX160 and it sounded like a pair of tweeters in my ears! Going to get a pair of iBasso IT01’s like I had originally planned.


I've head the treble is like WAY OUT on those from almost every review I've seen.


----------



## EllyJ

It was so bad. I would expect more from some £5 ear buds.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FuelMan said:


> I've head the treble is like WAY OUT on those from almost every review I've seen.





Not for me though. The 8k is not my sensitive spot luckily.


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> It is a TFZ-type connector, the same as in NiceHCK NX7, for instance.
> On BL03 - sanding the plastic down to fit QDC is nice 5-10 min fun (as advised by Slater)



Yup, NX7 style. Although the NX7 doesn’t fit all the way down like the stock Blon cable, so NX7 is still not a perfect solution.

They also make cables specifically for the Blon. They appear to use the exact OEM Blon connector, as they are even the same shape, design, and color. No sanding, no mods, etc.

I can’t post any links here though, as I’m pretty sure the only seller is banned. But if you look on Aliexpress you’ll find them.


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> Not for me though. The 8k is not my sensitive spot luckily.


What a great example of the subjective nature of hearing. I really like my 1.1's except the mids seem a little recessed. The graph for the T3 shows those elevated differences in the 2-3k area and then again from around 11-16k


Slater said:


> Yup, NX7 style. Although the NX7 doesn’t fit all the way down like the stock Blon cable, so NX7 is still not a perfect solution.
> 
> They also make cables specifically for the Blon. They appear to use the exact OEM Blon connector, as they are even the same shape, design, and color. No sanding, no mods, etc.
> 
> I can’t post any links here though, as I’m pretty sure the only seller is banned. But if you look on Aliexpress you’ll find them.


Dude! You are like the "Oracle" of this stuff!! I new I had seen a "name" for that connector while shopping the anniversary sale but couldn't remember - that's it - NX7. I might see what cables offer this type of connector and purchase one if not too expensive as I am definitely going to extend the tube with the straws because I'd like to improve the fit so I can continue using them. Will also purchase the screens as well - forgot to do that with the Anniversary order DAMIT! I also think this NX7 connector would help due to my anatomy. Thanks much sir!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 16, 2020)

Yep, some gap, I forgot about it since it is quite sturdy.
Thank you for pointing it out.

I relegated a copper-coloured NiceHCK cable from NX7 pro to Blon, but may switch back to QDC given that I worked out the filing


----------



## FuelMan

RikudouGoku said:


> Not for me though. The 8k is not my sensitive spot luckily.


The low-end peaks around 69dB at 60Hz while the 1.5-3k area peaks at roughly 63-64dB, depending on preference, less of the low-end peak might likely reduce the mid recession.


----------



## SoundChoice

willyboyaudio said:


> Hello, thank you, that's where I'm going. Thanks for the kind response. Here's what I'm at:
> 
> 1. I listen to jazz, rock, blues, pop, and some reggae. No EDM, RnB, heavy metal, etc.
> 2. I guess I can say I'd like a neutral, balanced, flat tuning. Based on the items in my signature, here's what I can share: I like ATH-AD500X and Samson SR850 sound, so I suppose I'm not treble-sensitive. I'm definitely not a basshead. I feel KZ ZSN Pro lacks midbass and lacks body in vocals. I also feel its timbre is not natural. Some research lead me to Moondrop Spaceship due to its dynamic driver, I like it more than the ZSN Pro, but I'd like more 'air' and treble extension. I prefer to have a nice vocal and maybe I can say I don't like V-shaped tuning. I prefer an open
> ...



TRN BA5 is $39 and neutralish, not a thumper


----------



## SoundChoice (Apr 17, 2020)

.


----------



## FuelMan (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## kmmbd

Ended up pre-ordering the BL-05. The new driver looks really interesting and they seemed to have improved upon the end-to-end extension. The BL-03 was also a blind buy for me so let's see how this one goes.
(Image courtesy of BLON's engineering team)


----------



## NeonHD

Just a mini rant, I absolutely *HATE* thephonograph website. I think I said this here before, but I hate it with a passion!!!

The site is littered with affiliate links EVERYWHERE. Literally every single hyperlinked text leads me to Amazon or Aliexpress.

All I ever wanted was to see their review for the IEM, but noooo! Those cheeky SOBs hyperlinked all the names of the earphones to the product page instead of their review page.






And I fall for it EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. Like, I literally can't help it. If I see an IEM name that's hyperlinked, my brain automatically tells me that it must be the link to the review. It requires zero conscious effort.

These mofos are pretty f*cking clever. I bet they earned loads of cash from this simple psychological maneuver.


----------



## Keyrast

Hi, i am planning to buy a new iem. Currently i have lz a6 mini. I've used it like 4 months and I am very happy. Now, If there is a option at $50-70 price range better than Lz a6 mini, would you recommend it? Otherwise I will buy new a6m to stock it


----------



## RikudouGoku

acid144 said:


> Hi, i am planning to buy a new iem. Currently i have lz a6 mini. I've used it like 4 months and I am very happy. Now, If there is a option at $50-70 price range better than Lz a6 mini, would you recommend it? Otherwise I will buy new a6m to stock it


Get the a6 instead you love it to death. Blon 05 and urbanfun iss014 can possibly be a rival for the mini but one is pre sale and the other has qc issues so...


----------



## Keyrast

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the a6 instead you love it to death. Blon 05 and urbanfun iss014 can possibly be a rival for the mini but one is pre sale and the other has qc issues so...



Lz A6 is currently out of my budget too much. I'll check the mentioned iems. Thx.


----------



## tgx78

Going through a nightmare process with both DD (linsoul) and shenzhenaudio store right now. 3 IEMs I ordered last month  never got shipped and they are constantly lying about it. Just wish penon carried all those IEMs.


----------



## alhsou

EllyJ said:


> Just returned some Tin hifi T3 IEMs. I listened to them for 5 minutes! I am not a bass head and my equaliser is always off. The T3’s sounded like a pair of tweeters! I tried them with the equaliser, turning the bass to max on my DX160 and it sounded like a pair of tweeters in my ears! Going to get a pair of iBasso IT01’s like I had originally planned.


Did they seal properly?
You should also allow more than 5 minutes to adjust to it and burn them in... This reminds me of my Ety HF5s witch sounded like crap the first hour and got better and better everytime I listened to them. And yes the base was lacking but it was there. However when I had a bad seal they sounded like how you described: a tweeter in your ears.

Some of my AKG in ears have the same issue: when I use them with the original tips they have no low end, but with foam tips they have too much low end.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> Going through a nightmare process with both DD (linsoul) and shenzhenaudio store right now. 3 IEMs I ordered last month  never got shipped and they are constantly lying about it. Just wish penon carried all those IEMs.


Yeah never gonna buy anything from dd/linsoul again.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

acid144 said:


> Hi, i am planning to buy a new iem. Currently i have lz a6 mini. I've used it like 4 months and I am very happy. Now, If there is a option at $50-70 price range better than Lz a6 mini, would you recommend it? Otherwise I will buy new a6m to stock it



If you can stretch the budget a little bit, Tin T4 is my default under 100 dollar recommendation. It has a somewhat analytical sound like the A6 Mini but is better done in almost every aspect.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Slater said:


> Do you have any photos of the green color?
> 
> All the ones I’ve seen are grey. I wonder if that’s a typo (ie GREEN vs GREY)?


Wow, those BL-05s are sexy as hell. If I hadn't just bought the FDX1 (and in doing so, made my Tin T4 my on the go set) I'd probably pre-order them. Actually, if they're cheap enough, my girl would probably like them...


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah never gonna buy anything from dd/linsoul again.



Same here, lesson learned.


----------



## dh0licious

RikudouGoku said:


> Get the a6 instead you love it to death. Blon 05 and urbanfun iss014 can possibly be a rival for the mini but one is pre sale and the other has qc issues so...



Do you mind sharing what these QC issues are with the iss014?


----------



## RikudouGoku

dh0licious said:


> Do you mind sharing what these QC issues are with the iss014?


You can read up on them here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/urbanfun-ybf-iss014-impressions-thread.921709/
Been a lot of report of problems for months now. (and even BGGAR removed them from his list due to the QC problems)


----------



## Keyrast

OpiateSkittles said:


> If you can stretch the budget a little bit, Tin T4 is my default under 100 dollar recommendation. It has a somewhat analytical sound like the A6 Mini but is better done in almost every aspect.


Thanks for recommendation. May i ask that is it worth for pringe differrence.  A6M  $55 and T4 $95


----------



## RikudouGoku

acid144 said:


> Thanks for recommendation. May i ask that is it worth for pringe differrence.  A6M  $55 and T4 $95


Moondrop starfield might be a better choice if you are looking at the 100 usd range, instead of the T4.


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 17, 2020)

EllyJ said:


> Just returned some Tin hifi T3 IEMs. I listened to them for 5 minutes! I am not a bass head and my equaliser is always off. The T3’s sounded like a pair of tweeters! I tried them with the equaliser, turning the bass to max on my DX160 and it sounded like a pair of tweeters in my ears! Going to get a pair of iBasso IT01’s like I had originally planned.


Hmm. That's weird. After your post I am currently evaluating the T3 and T4 connected to a source with a dual output so I can quickly A-B them. Neither is a treble cannon. The T4 has an improved soundstage but they are remarkably similar. They are both neutral/bright but have excellent mids. Bass on the T4 is more sub bass focused with the T3 more neutral here. The T3 and T4 are two of my favourites so I can only assume you had a faulty set or there is some kind of mismatch with your source or the tips are not fitting correctly. My source is Xduoo X20 with Fiio A5 Amplifier and stock cables and tips.


----------



## kmmbd

I can guess why people might not like the T3/T4. Truth be told - I thought the T3 was less aggressive than the T4 (probably due to the 5-6KHz emphasis on the latter). T4, despite its technicalities, isn't something I can listen for an extended time without feeling fatigued. Esp it murders poorly recorded tracks (and many of the death metal tracks I listen to are sadly poorly mastered).

Tin's default analytical signature can definitely be polarizing.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Hmm. That's weird. After your post I am currently evaluating the T3 and T4 connected to a source with a dual output so I can quickly A-B them. Neither is a treble cannon. The T4 has an improved soundstage but they are remarkably similar. They are both neutral/bright but have excellent mids. Bass on the T4 is more sub bass focused with the T3 more neutral here. The T3 and T4 are two of my favourites so I can only assume you had a faulty set or there is some kind of mismatch with your source or the tips are not fitting correctly. My source is Xduoo X20 with Fiio A5 Amplifier and stock cables and tips.






kmmbd said:


> I can guess why people might not like the T3/T4. Truth be told - I thought the T3 was less aggressive than the T4 (probably due to the 5-6KHz emphasis on the latter). T4, despite its technicalities, isn't something I can listen for an extended time without feeling fatigued. Esp it murders poorly recorded tracks (and many of the death metal tracks I listen to are sadly poorly mastered).
> 
> Tin's default analytical signature can definitely be polarizing.



Haven't tried the T3/T4, but agree with you all that treble peaks can be perceived differently by individuals for the following reasons:
1) Hearing health - in general with noise exposure due to work/leisure or increased age, higher frequencies are first to be lost.
2) Eartips - foams tend to tame treble, and wide bore silicone ones tend to boost treble/upper mids (in general).
3) Source.
4) Listening volume - Fletcher Munson curve -> at higher volumes the sound is perceived to be more V shaped (ie more bass and treble), whereas it is more U shaped at softer volumes.
5) Treble sensitivity - some folks prefer certain sound signatures by default, some are trebleheads, some are treble sensitive
6) Music genres - certain genres of music that emphasizes treble frequencies/sibilance may make one find an IEM has treble peaks over music that focuses on lower frequencies.

The good news in this hobby is that we have a lot of affordable and good CHIFI choices the past few months, and we can ask helpful friends in this and other forums for their advise. And maybe get a consensus opinion before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Sebulr

I can relate to the chat about the Tin audio t3 as I own an in ear that has even less bass and more harsh upper mid harsher peaks. I'm talking about the kb ear kb10 that I got for 20 squid. I'm not a fan of its tuning. But with some funky eq settings it sounds very nice. Very funky settings mind you. It seems my settings make it sound like the kz as10 which it is based on. I think they just put a different crossover in it. I don't own the as10 as it's a bit of waste of money if I just can create it with some eq. 

Basically eq, can be your friend. Don't be afraid to use it. The only headphones I don't eq at all are my blon bl-03 and my bomaker sifi.


----------



## kmmbd

The big issue with EQ for me is that it's not at all universal across devices. Some support limited PEQ, some have full capabilities but don't offer manual gain control and only preset values, some don't even have a working EQ... it's a mess. The only place where it works reliably is on the desktop/PC and then you're tied to your desk. Really need specific setups to work that out.


----------



## Sebulr

kmmbd said:


> The big issue with EQ for me is that it's not at all universal across devices. Some support limited PEQ, some have full capabilities but don't offer manual gain control and only preset values, some don't even have a working EQ... it's a mess. The only place where it works reliably is on the desktop/PC and then you're tied to your desk. Really need specific setups to work that out.


I use Poweramp Pro on android. It has a ten band equalizer, and all sorts of weird delay effects, left right balance for fixing ear dominance issues, mono stereo switch etc. I tend to leave the effects alone, but the eq is great. I have custom eq for most of my headphones such as tweaking the sub bass and reducing 2 to 5 khz peaks. It also bass and treble dials if you aren't fussy. Poweramp Pro also has a preamp and volume levelling built in, which is handy when listening to poorly mastered oasis recordings. 

For streaming music I use bass equaliser plus which is a paid app, but uses Google api and audio engine so it isn't as refined. But it also has custom presets if you pay for it. Neither of them have the quality value setting for each band, whatever that means, used in higher end systems.


----------



## kmmbd

10-band EQ can't quite substitute PEQ and often turns out a bit _extreme _for some headphones/IEMs. The Q-factor basically allows you fine tune the _range _of the hump/dip (as usually you don't have a sudden spike in a specific frequency point, rather a gradual rise/dip and Q-factor determines how gradual/steep that change would be).

I often use EQApo on Windows and it's immensely helpful in many cases e.g. the SHP9500 with a good PEQ preset is immensely enjoyable, same applies to the Tin T4 which with oratory1990's preset has all it's peaky issues resolved. I wish Android had some system-wide support by default without having to go through third-party apps or Magisk modules.


----------



## Sebulr

kmmbd said:


> 10-band EQ can't quite substitute PEQ and often turns out a bit _extreme _for some headphones/IEMs. The Q-factor basically allows you fine tune the _range _of the hump/dip (as usually you don't have a sudden spike in a specific frequency point, rather a gradual rise/dip and Q-factor determines how gradual/steep that change would be).
> 
> I often use EQApo on Windows and it's immensely helpful in many cases e.g. the SHP9500 with a good PEQ preset is immensely enjoyable, same applies to the Tin T4 which with oratory1990's preset has all it's peaky issues resolved. I wish Android had some system-wide support by default without having to go through third-party apps or Magisk modules.


That's a very nice explanation, thank you very much.

 I personally don't like using my computer for listening to music. It isn't as comfy as sitting on a sofa with my mobile phone and headphones. I've been a big fan of personal audio since about 1985, and my first tape player... I did get into winamp when back in the day, when I had my speakers and amp in the same room. But now I don't. Also I just don't use my pc much now. Also my pc audio is crap now, which is fine by me, as I only really use it for music storage.


----------



## kmmbd (Apr 17, 2020)

Received the KBEar KB-04 and I've been listening to them for about an hour. Even in these early hours I can safely say that these are better than the Jade Audio/Fiio EA3. The bass is pretty good and the rumble until 25Hz is noticeable. The mid-bass and lower-mids are on the thin side but not necessarily scooped.

My issue for now is with the 5K peak - it's definitely fatiguing, esp if you're listening to moderately high SPL (volume). The 8K peak also makes cymbal sound unnaturally thin and can lead to splashy treble on certain heavy genres. The upper-mids can also get a bit shouty depending on track/source, though it's not as predominant as the 5K peak and Final E-tips took care of that for me.

Apart from those issues, these have been pretty good on other fronts. The soundstage is not the widest, but has good depth, which also aids in the good imaging (I tested this with Yosi Horikawa's Crossing). It's not quite as 3D as the Dunu Titan 1, but very few IEMs are in reality.

As for the other stuff: build quality is excellent. They are also fairly comfortable. The stock cable is very usable and I don't think a cable-swap is required. I didn't like the stock black tips but the stock red-bore tips were perfect for me. Will do tip-rolling over the next few weeks and before the full review. 

TL;DR: a decent budget hybrid with lower-treble forward signature that's good-to-go out of the box and can be a good option if you don't mind that peaky treble/willing to tone it down.


----------



## FuelMan (Apr 17, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> 10-band EQ can't quite substitute PEQ and often turns out a bit _extreme _for some headphones/IEMs. The Q-factor basically allows you fine tune the _range _of the hump/dip (as usually you don't have a sudden spike in a specific frequency point, rather a gradual rise/dip and Q-factor determines how gradual/steep that change would be).
> 
> I often use EQApo on Windows and it's immensely helpful in many cases e.g. the SHP9500 with a good PEQ preset is immensely enjoyable, same applies to the Tin T4 which with oratory1990's preset has all it's peaky issues resolved. I wish Android had some system-wide support by default without having to go through third-party apps or Magisk modules.


Proper EQ adjustments can yield great value and allow for compensation of IEM signatures found to be lacking; keeping in mind that "less is more" in most situations. Just hard to compensate for a horrible signature but it works well for those sets you'd like to "ever so slightly" reduce or increase presence of a certain part of the spectrum. And depending on the area, if you're lucky, a graphic EQ will have a band close to the area of adjustment needed so you don't have to destroy neighboring frequencies, as @kmmbd mentions above. In theory (but no hard and fast rule here) a "tighter" Q-factor is best for cutting while a slightly larger Q works well for adding signal, at least this is a common rule for production, but again, depending on the AMOUNT of adjustment needed, these rules might need to be trashed for any given situation.

I find the "pseudo" PEQ on my Hiby R5 to perform a very unique and effective adjustment. They call it the "MSEB Tuner" and it uses PEQ & algorithms. It presents itself in a manner that doesn't require the detailed understanding of PEQ; it's interface is constructed in a way that allows the user to make adjustments relative to the outcome rather than a specific frequency. Initially I thought I would rather have a straight-forward PEQ but after a few weeks of working with it, I find it extremely useful, especially to compensate for poor production quality. Below is the layout and TBH, IMHO this Hiby R5 appears to be offering EXTREME VALUE for $299! Especially for streaming with the "8.1 Open Android" OS!

Screen 1


Screen 2

_* I have no clue as to why the text on some lines is overlapping. I need to get with MuiscTek or Hiby since this is a new unit less than 3 weeks old. Hopefully they can resolve this. Pretty sure I'm on the latest firmware._


----------



## alhsou

FuelMan said:


> Proper EQ adjustments can yield great value and allow for compensation of IEM signatures found to be lacking; keeping in mind that "less is more" in most situations. Just hard to compensate for a horrible signature but it works well for those sets you'd like to "ever so slightly" reduce or increase presence of a certain part of the spectrum. And depending on the area, if you're lucky, a graphic EQ will have a band close to the area of adjustment needed so you don't have to destroy neighboring frequencies, as @kmmbd mentions above. In theory (but no hard and fast rule here) a "tighter" Q-factor is best for cutting while a slightly larger Q works well for adding signal, at least this is a common rule for production, but again, depending on the AMOUNT of adjustment needed, these rules might need to be trashed for any given situation.
> 
> I find the "pseudo" PEQ on my Hiby R5 to perform a very unique and effective adjustment. They call it the "MSEB Tuner" and it uses PEQ & algorithms. It presents itself in a manner that doesn't require the detailed understanding of PEQ; it's interface is constructed in a way that allows the user to make adjustments relative to the outcome rather than a specific frequency. Initially I thought I would rather have a straight-forward PEQ but after a few weeks of working with it, I find it extremely useful, especially to compensate for poor production quality. Below is the layout and TBH, IMHO this Hiby R5 appears to be offering EXTREME VALUE for $299! Especially for streaming with the "8.1 Open Android" OS!
> 
> ...


I agree this is an excellent DAP. When I returned my EU Sony A105 to get the Japanese one (because of the volume cap on the EU version) I was about to cancel my order from Japan to get the R5 but it was too late. The A105 is also very good and better in some aspects but overal the R5 is a better package and has probably better battery life as well.

I’m happy with the Sony now.

and for your issue: have you tried clearing the MSEEB app’s cache via settings > apps ? That will probably resolve this.


----------



## Nimweth

Bad news.  I heard from a Chinese supplier that the cyan-coloured version of the BL-05 has been dropped and the two varieties will be gunmetal and silver. Boring. I was looking forward to that!


----------



## yorosello

I thought the green metal from the beta is not a bad color


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Bad news.  I heard from a Chinese supplier that the cyan-coloured version of the BL-05 has been dropped and the two varieties will be gunmetal and silver. Boring. I was looking forward to that!



You could always paint it yourself


----------



## alhsou (Apr 18, 2020)

Couldn’t wait on my KBear F1 and **** Pro to arrive so ordered the Audio Technica M40X with next day shipping (was the only audiofile grade thing available locally next to the Klipsch R6 II)... man those Chinese are making good stuff. What a piece of garbage these are for 100 euro. Typical of a brand with a lot of legacy... they made 1 good product in the 80s and now everyone still associates them with quality.

EDIT: I think there’s something wrong with them they distort like crazy on busy tracks. It’s like these are fakes but I bought them from the biggest retailer here. Can’t get my head around it. How is it possible that a Chinese 25USD IEM like the ZS5 sounds waaaaay better than these to me.

EDIT 2: it was a source issue. The Sony A105 really can’t drive any headphones, it’s made for IEMs.


----------



## Slater (Apr 18, 2020)

alhsou said:


> Couldn’t wait on my KBear F1 and **** Pro to arrive so ordered the Audio Technica M40X with next day shipping (was the only audiofile grade thing available locally next to the Klipsch R6 II)... man those Chinese are making good stuff. What a piece of garbage these are for 100 euro. Typical of a brand with a lot of legacy... they made 1 good product in the 80s and now everyone still associates them with quality.
> 
> EDIT: I think there’s something wrong with them they distort like crazy on busy tracks. It’s like these are fakes but I bought them from the biggest retailer here. Can’t get my head around it. How is it possible that a Chinese 25USD IEM like the ZS5 sounds waaaaay better than these to me.



You don’t hear too much about the 40X. From everything I’ve ever seen, the 50X is the one most people recommend.

And yes, there’s plenty of fakes out there. Did you get yours from an authorized AT dealer?

I’ve even heard of slime ball people who will buy a fake on purpose, then go and but the real thing. Then they put the fake in the genuine box, and return it back to the store. Since it’s still ‘brand new in box’, stores just put it right back out on the shelf. 

I even knew of 2 guys in college that had their own heat shrink wrapping machine. They would buy massive amounts of CDs, DVDs, and computer software, rip the content, re-shrink wrap everything and take it back for full refund. I’m pretty sure they ran a massive warez site (or something other shady operation); they were pretty secretive about it all.


----------



## kmmbd

M40X is still a decent pair of headphones. You likely got a fake or faulty pair. 

As for the M50X, it's the worst headphone I've tried till now and something I won't ever recommend. I bought one years back and sold them off after a week of painful listening sessions that still haunt me. Even KZ ZS6 is better and that thing was a hot mess.


----------



## alhsou

Slater said:


> You don’t hear too much about the 40X. From everything I’ve ever seen, the 50X is the one most people recommend.
> 
> And yes, there’s plenty of fakes out there. Did you get yours from an authorized AT dealer? I’ve even heard of slime ball people who will buy a fake on purpose, then go and but the real thing. Then they put the fake in the genuine box, and return it back to the store. Since it’s still ‘brand new in box’, stores just put it right back out on the shelf. I even knew of 2 guys in college that had their own heat shrink wrapping machine. They would buy massive amounts of CDs, DVDs, and computer software, rip the content, re-shrink wrap everything and take it back for full refund. I’m pretty sure they ran a massive warez site (or something other shady operation; they were pretty secretive about it all).



The build is way too nice to be fake. I think it was a source issue with my DAP. It seems like even trough these are only 32Ohms the Sony A105 has a lot of trouble driving them. Don’t get me wrong they get Really loud on this DAP butit lacks punch or power behind the mids and low end. When I plugged them in my Denon receiver just as a test they sounded waaaay better and more in line with what the reviews suggested.
Guess I will be getting an AMP/DAC next for at home.


----------



## baskingshark

alhsou said:


> The build is way too nice to be fake. I think it was a source issue with my DAP. It seems like even trough these are only 32Ohms the Sony A105 has a lot of trouble driving them. Don’t get me wrong they get Really loud on this DAP butit lacks punch or power behind the mids and low end. When I plugged them in my Denon receiver just as a test they sounded waaaay better and more in line with what the reviews suggested.
> Guess I will be getting an AMP/DAC next for at home.



Well I have the Audiotechnica M40X and I think it marketed to be more of a studio monitor/mixing headphone than one for casual music appreciation. I actually use it for mixing purposes, as it is quite neutralish and balanced, above average technicals, though cause of the tuning, I find it boring for casual music listening. Have been using it for a few years, I don't find it scales much better with a dedicated DAC/AMP, as it is quite drivable even with lower powered sources like a smartphone.

The M50X is a bigger brother of it with boosted bass, so it seems to be more popular out there for music appreciation.

Anyway this is a budget/obscure earphone thread, so maybe we can discuss about the M40X in the headphone threads, so as not to derail the thread; but I do think the M40X shines better for mixing and monitoring purposes.


----------



## Slater (Apr 18, 2020)

alhsou said:


> The build is way too nice to be fake.



I’m sure you’re probably right. Just don’t underestimate the quality of the fakes. Long gone are the days of the Sony logo misspelled as “Sonny” in blurry text and stamped on crooked. Today’s counterfeits are often virtually indistinguishable from the genuines.

I bought some Sennheiser Momentums a few years ago, and they turned out to be fake. The counterfeit build quality *actually exceeded the OEM headphones*. And the genuine is a very high quality constructed headphone. I knew because I had a genuine pair to directly compare them. I was totally and utterly flabbergasted.

They had to have been made in the exact same factory. The microphone capsule in the cable was even noticeably better quality than the OEM Sennheiser microphone. It even had a proper serial number sticker under the earpads! Talk about attention to detail.

The only difference was the sound. The counterfeit used a different driver and it was immediately noticeable since I had the genuine to A/B. But if I didn’t, I would have never known.


----------



## jeejack

RikudouGoku said:


> (dd-audio store, all stores are probably in the same boat)



I ordered a pair of blon 05 today from DD-Audio store and they told me that it will be sent on April 30


----------



## RikudouGoku

jeejack said:


> I ordered a pair of blon 05 today from DD-Audio store and they told me that it will be sent on April 30


Yes saw that nearly all stores updated the eta date.


----------



## gotosleep

kmmbd said:


> M40X is still a decent pair of headphones. You likely got a fake or faulty pair.
> 
> As for the M50X, it's the worst headphone I've tried till now and something I won't ever recommend. I bought one years back and sold them off after a week of painful listening sessions that still haunt me. Even KZ ZS6 is better and that thing was a hot mess.


Don't wanna derail this thread but when I got my m50x ,I thought it was the best thing ever ,a year later I bought bqeyz kb100 ,I felt like throwing my m50x in the bin.
M50x was a really bad purchase.Still people keep recommending them in reddit and youtube.

Once I got downvoted to oblivion for saying they are bad for music.Well what can you do 😓


----------



## chinmie

the reason the ATH M50 is popular because it is strong and reliable, which ended up being among the standard gears that people use in studios. from my experience, reliability and familiarity that makes a gear becoming "standards of the industry". 

my old M50 (not the newer X series) has gone to many things and many people using it, and it's still alive and kickin'. i bought it some 15 years ago. i don't use it much nowadays, so i gave it to my son for drumming. i doubt even he would kill it anytime soon. 

i personally like the M40x sound more than the M50 (less bass, more balanced sound) for listening/mixing, but the old M50 is more enjoyable for tracking.

about the topic of newer and cheaper chifis sound better than them? yes, i would safely say so myself. the ZS10 Pro (haven't yet tried the ZSX) and Blon BL03 are a much better buy in my book. buuuut... in a studio environment that multiple people using them? no. they'll get ruined quickly.


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> You don’t hear too much about the 40X. From everything I’ve ever seen, the 50X is the one most people recommend.
> 
> And yes, there’s plenty of fakes out there. Did you get yours from an authorized AT dealer?
> 
> ...


Actually the M40x are the dark horse of the series. Better bass (read, less bloated) than the M50x. I've owned the M50x (twice). Today I would buy the M40x, but not the M50x.


----------



## Jonathan Lerner

Was looking intoeasy to drive IEMs or portable headphones around 100 dollars generally have trouble with iem fit (nothing from campfire lineup works for example) I used to own the ie80 and those were probably the most comfortable IEMs I ever wore was considering getting used ie80S or rha t20 but was curious about reccomemendations prefer more v shaped sound thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

Jonathan Lerner said:


> Was looking intoeasy to drive IEMs or portable headphones around 100 dollars generally have trouble with iem fit (nothing from campfire lineup works for example) I used to own the ie80 and those were probably the most comfortable IEMs I ever wore was considering getting used ie80S or rha t20 but was curious about reccomemendations prefer more v shaped sound thanks!



I would strongly discourage u from getting the Sennheiser IE80S. Most CHIFI that released the past year or so would comfortably compete or beat it in sound quality for a fraction of the price. I still regret buying it till this day. Haven't tried the RHA T20.

For V and U shaped sub $100 sets, maybe u can read up about the following and see if any suits your needs:
TRN V90
CCA C12
KZ ZS10 Pro
KBEAR Diamond
DUNU DM-480
TFZ No. 3

Good luck with your search!


----------



## IEManiac

My take on the *BQEYZ BQ3* - too bassy, too dark. Will be put up for sale.


----------



## eldss

baskingshark said:


> I would strongly discourage u from getting the Sennheiser IE80S. Most CHIFI that released the past year or so would comfortably compete or beat it in sound quality for a fraction of the price. I still regret buying it till this day. Haven't tried the RHA T20.
> 
> For V and U shaped sub $100 sets, maybe u can read up about the following and see if any suits your needs:
> TRN V90
> ...


Always been curious about the IE80S, Which of the above would you compare to it and how do they do against it? Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

eldss said:


> Always been curious about the IE80S, Which of the above would you compare to it and how do they do against it? Thanks!



I haven't used the IE80S for a few months after experiencing the stellar 2019 CHIFI releases, but off the top of my head, I would say the IE80S is a V shaped version of the BLON BL-03. Very recessed mids, midbass bump, warmish signature, with a 6 kHz area peak. There's a bass dial to give some adjustable bass frequencies, but overall I thought the sound signature was muddy. Soundstage is a strength of the IE80S.



****sorry about the rant****
Not only speaking about Sennheiser IEMs, but in the IEM industry since the past few years, CHIFI has caught up to the budget/midfi western segment. Sennheisers are still one of the industry leaders in headphones, no doubt, but but for the coin they are asking for the IE80S, I wasn't impressed. I know western brands have R&D, licensing, marketing and branding to take into consideration, but I wouldn't be surprised some of these western gear are made/assembled in China factories haha. CHIFI has its own issues with accusations of reverse engineering, not so robust licensing laws and QC issues, but I have a feeling this year a lot of "overpriced" western gear will suffer when Covid causes more job losses and possibly a recession; folks will go for price to performance gear. I do hope the western companies innovate and evolve to provide better bang for buck for us though, but this year will probably be a challenging market for them.
****sorry rant over****


----------



## nomnomw

IEManiac said:


> My take on the *BQEYZ BQ3* - too bassy, too dark. Will be put up for sale.


Very comprehensive and detailed review. Noted, thank you. Will give karma


----------



## IEManiac

nomnomw said:


> Very comprehensive and detailed review. Noted, thank you. Will give karma


No one purported it to be a review. If I write a dissertation on it, the conclusion would remain the same. Too bassy, too dark, rejected. There.


----------



## IEManiac

IEManiac said:


> No one purported it to be a review. If I write a dissertation on it, the conclusion would remain the same. Too bassy, too dark, rejected. There.


I'll add this. If you want a 'fun', bassy IEM, the BQ3 are not it; it is too dark. In the 'fun' & bassy segment my top pick is still the TFZ T2 Galaxy.


----------



## Jonathan Lerner

Tfz no 3 seem perfect but look kinda big how does the size compare to something like campfire Io I have smallish ears than for the recommendations!


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 20, 2020)

Jonathan Lerner said:


> Tfz no 3 seem perfect but look kinda big how does the size compare to something like campfire Io I have smallish ears than for the recommendations!



Don't have campfire IO, but if I compare it with a similar IO like shell (like the KZ ZS6), the TFZ No.3 is larger for sure.
@RikudouGoku previously said he had some issues with the TFZ No. 3's fit, though personally I have average sized ears and find the TFZ No. 3 decent in comfort and fit, not the best, but nothing uncomfortable. If u are after comfort, I like the comfort and fit of the DUNU DM480 in the above list, they use 3D modelling to scan ear shapes of people to come up with their final resin shell.

TFZ No. 3 is a basshead IEM though, the midbass and subbass quantity is on the strong side, so I know friends of mine who find the rattling bass fatiguing. As such it is a fun sounding set, and I do find it good for EDM and bass heavy music. Soundstage is average, technical aspects are above average considering it is a single DD set, but it may be a one trick pony occasionally due to the tuning.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Dcell7 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jonathan Lerner said:


> Tfz no 3 seem perfect but look kinda big how does the size compare to something like campfire Io I have smallish ears than for the recommendations!



Here are two pictures with TFZ No.3 and CA Polaris V1. Polaris is probably the same size as IO (?). I have small ears and don’t have much trouble fitting the TFZ No.3.


----------



## nomnomw

Dcell7 said:


> Here are two pictures with TFZ No.3 and CA Polaris V1. Polaris is probably the same size as IO (?). I have small ears and don’t have much trouble fitting the TFZ No.3.


Polaris is very similar in size as IO, yes.


----------



## Almazbek

IEManiac said:


> I'll add this. If you want a 'fun', bassy IEM, the BQ3 are not it; it is too dark. In the 'fun' & bassy segment my top pick is still the TFZ T2 Galaxy.


The mid-highs are very spiky tho. I thought I could handle them, but sometimes they are too harsh.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Don't have campfire IO, but if I compare it with a similar IO like shell (like the KZ ZS6), the TFZ No.3 is larger for sure.
> @RikudouGoku previously said he had some issues with the TFZ No. 3's fit, though personally I have average sized ears and find the TFZ No. 3 decent in comfort and fit, not the best, but nothing uncomfortable. If u are after comfort, I like the comfort and fit of the DUNU DM480 in the above list, they use 3D modelling to scan ear shapes of people to come up with their final resin shell.
> 
> TFZ No. 3 is a basshead IEM though, the midbass and subbass quantity is on the strong side, so I know friends of mine who find the rattling bass fatiguing. As such it is a fun sounding set, and I do find it good for EDM and bass heavy music. Soundstage is average, technical aspects are above average considering it is a single DD set, but it may be a one trick pony occasionally due to the tuning.
> ...


I think it was bad luck that made the No.3 uncomfortable for me, I have the Moondrop blessing 2 that is quite a bit bigger than the no.3 but yet it fits me better. I think it has something to do with the shape of the no.3 that made it bad for me and not so much its physical size.


----------



## cqtek

Other IEMS, with U-profile, similar to No.3, quite comfortable and light, are the NF Audio NA2.


----------



## JEHL (Apr 21, 2020)

New member who ran his gifted Urbeats2 to the ground. I very rarely listen to vocals (Songs with vocals probably make at most 5% of what I listen to) but I'll pretty much listen to all sorts of instruments, acoustic, electronic and everything in between. I also don't like cannon anything (specially treble cannons).

Do IEMs under $60 (preferably available on Amazon because of a relative that has Prime) exist that can be this all purpose but maybe vocals?

Should probably mention no decision is set in stone until the quarantine is over so I'm also kinda hoping that the BL05 will be more versatile than its predecessor.

Edit: Forgot to add I usually travel via bus. So I probably want noise isolation to be at least as good as said Urbeats although I think this is more of an eartip issue than an IEM issue unless said IEM is open back.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 21, 2020)

JEHL said:


> New member who ran his gifted Urbeats2 to the ground. I very rarely listen to vocals (Songs with vocals probably make at most 5% of what I listen to) but I'll pretty much listen to all sorts of instruments, acoustic, electronic and everything in between. I also don't like cannon anything (specially treble cannons).
> 
> Do IEMs under $60 (preferably available on Amazon because of a relative that has Prime) exist that can be this all purpose but maybe vocals?
> 
> ...


BQEYZ KC2
TRN BA5

Those are brands and models, not a cryptic secret cypher. 😂


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> BQEYZ KC2
> TRN BA5
> 
> Those are brands and models, not a cryptic secret cypher. 😂



I would think twice about the BA5, since the @JEHL lives in Indonesia. It is extremely humid there and lots of rain. The BA5 has a known problem with moisture buildup and a loss of sound/premature death as a result.


----------



## Synthy

as much as i think the TRN BA5 is a great pair, i have to agree with @Slater here, not only are the moisture build up issues real, but @JEHL also mentioned wanting isolation, and the BA5 isolation is below average. it's not open back really, but it has big vents that let in a good bit of ambient noise. in general, stating what kind of frequency response you like can get you better recommendations from the community, if you don't listen to a lot of vocals though that might mean a more v shape would fit, as vocals are in some ways the thing that some people don't like about v shaped sounds.


----------



## JEHL (Apr 22, 2020)

Actually I'm from Honduras more specifically from Tegucigalpa, Honduras (Didn't know I could type the whole thing back then when I made the profile)... they one who replied me is from Indonesia...

That being said however, everything said about Indonesia also probably applies here do a not much lesser degree. Which begs the question. Do all ventilated IEMs have this issue? If I were to acquire the BA5, would covering its vents solve the problem? And if it does how does it change its sound signature?

Edit: To be completely honest I nowhere close to testing all sound signatures out there, everything I've tried is either V shaped, treble cannon, or L shaped. I don't think i've ever tried a single mid forward headphone, probably doesn't matter much since I rarely listen to vocals anyway. I think L shaped may be my favorite so far.

Also i guess everything under this budget will roll off from both sides of the spectrum, but if I can pick between keeping sub bass or keeping the upper treble I'd pick keeping the sub bass

So i guess a better answer is not what I listen to but whats my favorite sound signature: L shaped again.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 22, 2020)

Slater said:


> I would think twice about the BA5, since the @JEHL lives in Indonesia. It is extremely humid there and lots of rain. The BA5 has a known problem with moisture buildup and a loss of sound/premature death as a result.


I too live in torrid and tropical Indonesia. I recommend the TRN BA5. My set suffers from none of the problems reported.

Current conditions


----------



## IEManiac

Synthy said:


> as much as i think the TRN BA5 is a great pair, i have to agree with @Slater here, not only are the moisture build up issues real, but @JEHL also mentioned wanting isolation, and the BA5 isolation is below average. it's not open back really, but it has big vents that let in a good bit of ambient noise. in general, stating what kind of frequency response you like can get you better recommendations from the community, if you don't listen to a lot of vocals though that might mean a more v shape would fit, as vocals are in some ways the thing that some people don't like about v shaped sounds.


I agree with you on the isolation part.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 22, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Actually I'm from Honduras more specifically from Tegucigalpa, Honduras (Didn't know I could type the whole thing back then when I made the profile)... they one who replied me is from Indonesia...
> 
> That being said however, everything said about Indonesia also probably applies here do a not much lesser degree. Which begs the question. Do all ventilated IEMs have this issue? If I were to acquire the BA5, would covering its vents solve the problem? And if it does how does it change its sound signature?


I have been to Honduras, the first time in the 1970s, the last time in the 1990s when I crossed over from Guatemala on a chicken bus and a 4WD to visit Copán! 😎

Indonesia is even more tropical and torrid.


----------



## JEHL

So I assume they're not in danger of shorting out here. I actually wonder, as of this comment I'm listening on a beats solo 3 which aren't mine, borrowed from my nephew, who he only uses when he need to go to a class, which of course it ain't happening now because of the quarantine so he's just letting me use for now. The only headphone I have is an MDR-XB200 which I own almost since their inception, they are functional for now they look like they could kick the bucket any second too.

Do you think the BA5 could effectively replace my XBs too for home listening too? Although that would also mean having to deal with the subpar isolation which is actually a GOOD thing for listening on my home, probably not so good for commuting on the bus however.

Is there an even cheaper alternative to BA5? They seem to be over budget in Amazon which apparently are also provided to Amazon by he who shall not be named in this site, I guess the KC2 are but I heard some people complaining about too much treble in those. guess I could try Aliexpress but dunno how taxes work there (heard its not included in the price tag).


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 22, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So I assume they're not in danger of shorting out here. I actually wonder, as of this comment I'm listening on a beats solo 3 which aren't mine, borrowed from my nephew, who he only uses when he need to go to a class, which of course it ain't happening now because of the quarantine so he's just letting me use for now. The only headphone I have is an MDR-XB200 which I own almost since their inception, they are functional for now they look like they could kick the bucket any second too.
> 
> Do you think the BA5 could effectively replace my XBs too for home listening too? Although that would also mean having to deal with the subpar isolation which is actually a GOOD thing for listening on my home, probably not so good for commuting on the bus however.
> 
> Is there an even cheaper alternative to BA5? They seem to be over budget in Amazon which apparently are also provided to Amazon by he who shall not be named in this site, I guess the KC2 are but I heard some people complaining about too much treble in those. guess I could try Aliexpress but dunno how taxes work there (heard its not included in the price tag).


Look, people don't walk around with IEMs here in the middle of the day. I don't wear them out in the heat. Middle of the day you are staying put indoors with AC, not running around with your IEMs on outside.

Yeah, Amazon prices are crazy. I got my TRN BA5 here for $50, my BQEYZ KC2 for $37. They are both neutral-ish and balanced. As a point of reference, I also quite like the Tin T3 and dislike the BLON for, among other reasons, its recessed highs. I like air, detail and sparkle at the top, yes. 

Ok, try the KZ ZS10 Pro ($30 here) , then.


----------



## InnovatedMind

VSonic GR07 ... Hippo VB ...... I may need to get some new budget IEM's LOL.


----------



## JEHL

Ah yes the BLON. Even cheaper than the ZS10 Pro, but from what I read in another thread although I forgot who mentioned it, the BL03 are... rather genre sensitive, this presumably makes them a bad all purpose IEM and that the ZS10 Pro, BA5 and KC2 are much more general purpose than it... technicality issues aside, dare I say I like the (maybe a bit too L shaped?) frequency response curve.

I kinda hope whoever preordered the BL05 receives them before the quarantine ends since I'd rather not pull the trigger yet, so I can hear/read their impressions and maybe even full reviews. That being said I'm not exactly holding my breath for them either since even my 15 year old nephew knows too well every great work is vulnerable to a terrible sequel and I imagine IEMs are not immune to this.

That being said I'm really thankful for the mentioned the BA5 anyways as it has completely flew off my radar despite the many great things that had been said about them. The KC2 probably even more so.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Ah yes the BLON. Even cheaper than the ZS10 Pro, but from what I read in another thread although I forgot who mentioned it, the BL03 are... rather genre sensitive, this presumably makes them a bad all purpose IEM and that the ZS10 Pro, BA5 and KC2 are much more general purpose than it... technicality issues aside, dare I say I like the (maybe a bit too L shaped?) frequency response curve.
> 
> I kinda hope whoever preordered the BL05 receives them before the quarantine ends since I'd rather not pull the trigger yet, so I can hear/read their impressions and maybe even full reviews. That being said I'm not exactly holding my breath for them either since even my 15 year old nephew knows too well every great work is vulnerable to a terrible sequel and I imagine IEMs are not immune to this.
> 
> That being said I'm really thankful for the mentioned the BA5 anyways as it has completely flew off my radar despite the many great things that had been said about them. The KC2 probably even more so.


I am not holding my breath for the BL05. From the looks of the FR graph it is even more economical with treble than its predecessor.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Ah yes the BLON. Even cheaper than the ZS10 Pro, but from what I read in another thread although I forgot who mentioned it, the BL03 are... rather genre sensitive, this presumably makes them a bad all purpose IEM and that the ZS10 Pro, BA5 and KC2 are much more general purpose than it... technicality issues aside, dare I say I like the (maybe a bit too L shaped?) frequency response curve.
> 
> I kinda hope whoever preordered the BL05 receives them before the quarantine ends since I'd rather not pull the trigger yet, so I can hear/read their impressions and maybe even full reviews. That being said I'm not exactly holding my breath for them either since even my 15 year old nephew knows too well every great work is vulnerable to a terrible sequel and I imagine IEMs are not immune to this.
> 
> That being said I'm really thankful for the mentioned the BA5 anyways as it has completely flew off my radar despite the many great things that had been said about them. The KC2 probably even more so.



KB100 is phenomenal as well.


----------



## Wiljen

Just added my review for KBear KB04 which is another harman (ish) tuned budget model.  Not a bad listen at less than the cost of a tank of gas.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-kb04.24284/reviews#item-review-23585


----------



## Podster

Can't hang here today, my rotation crew don't meet the budget


----------



## EllyJ

After returning a pair of Tin hifi T3 IEMs which sounded so awful my ears threw up my iBasso IT01’s arrived. They sound great,  and play all frequencies not just the high ones unlike the T3’s (I can’t believe anyone actually likes them). I have tiny ear holes, the smallest foam tips were too tight and only the smallest silicones fit 😧. I got the red and blue version, they look really good.


----------



## InnovatedMind

EllyJ said:


> After returning a pair of Tin hifi T3 IEMs which sounded so awful my ears threw up my iBasso IT01’s arrived. They sound great,  and play all frequencies not just the high ones unlike the T3’s (I can’t believe anyone actually likes them). I have tiny ear holes, the smallest foam tips were too tight and only the smallest silicones fit 😧. I got the red and blue version, they look really good.



Ohhhhh those IT01's have some nice Bass to them too! Enjoy


----------



## Slater

EllyJ said:


> After returning a pair of Tin hifi T3 IEMs which sounded so awful my ears threw up my iBasso IT01’s arrived. They sound great,  and play all frequencies not just the high ones unlike the T3’s (I can’t believe anyone actually likes them). I have tiny ear holes, the smallest foam tips were too tight and only the smallest silicones fit 😧. I got the red and blue version, they look really good.





InnovatedMind said:


> Ohhhhh those IT01's have some nice Bass to them too! Enjoy



Agreed, I love the IT01. A great choice for that juicy dynamic bass


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Agreed, I love the IT01. A great choice for that juicy dynamic bass



Would you stop it, I've been trying to resist those puppies for the longest


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Keyrast said:


> Thanks for recommendation. May i ask that is it worth for pringe differrence.  A6M  $55 and T4 $95



I definitely would say it's worth the price difference. They both are somewhat analytical, but the T4 is more neutral, if a bit bright, and more natural sounding. I second the moondrop starfield as another pick, if you like a little more bass/warmer presentation. The Tin Hifi sound isn't for everyone, but if you like it you'll REALLY like it. Sorry this reply took so long, BTW. Crazy times we're in...


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Would you stop it, I've been trying to resist those puppies for the longest



You’re gonna kill me, but knowing the sound signatures you prefer, I *know* you’d absolutely love the IT01 Pod!


----------



## JEHL

KB100?


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> KB100?



BQEYZ KB100


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 22, 2020)

EllyJ said:


> After returning a pair of Tin hifi T3 IEMs which sounded so awful my ears threw up my iBasso IT01’s arrived. They sound great,  and play all frequencies not just the high ones unlike the T3’s (I can’t believe anyone actually likes them). I have tiny ear holes, the smallest foam tips were too tight and only the smallest silicones fit 😧. I got the red and blue version, they look really good.


Tin T3 are great and well regarded as one of the most neutral, neutral-bright, IEM around $60. They, along with the BQEYZ KC2 and TRN BA5, are my top picks under $60. Sounds like you had a dud or simply could not get a good seal. You missed out.


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEManiac said:


> Tin T3 are great and well regarded as one of the most neutral, neutral-bright, IEM around $60. They, along with the BQEYZ KC2 and TRN BA5, are my top picks under $60. Sounds like you had a dud or simply could not get a good seal. You missed out.


Tastes are different.
More important what works for one's tastes and preferences in music, rather than what is "well regarded" (the latter though may be helpful for choosing the next $1000+ cable)


----------



## JEHL

Also would my ears be considered sensitive if the BA5 is at the upper limit how much treble my ears can take comfortably?


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 22, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Tastes are different.
> More important what works for one's tastes and preferences in music, rather than what is "well regarded" (the latter though may be helpful for choosing the next $1000+ cable)


Yeah, but from the description it seems it was a seal and fitment issue, not a matter of taste. The T3 are not all highs, as described. A cursory look at its FR graph will quickly disprove that claim.

As this is a knowledge community and information from others inform our purchase decisions, it is important to determine why things sound bad (or good). Does it sound bad because of different personal, individual taste? Or does it sound bad because it is inadequately fitted, broken, poorly designed or well outside the distribution of what humans in the aggregate consider good sound (e.g. the Harman target)? Chalking it all up to taste does not advance our knowledge. We are all humans here with personal, unique tastes, but our tastes in the aggregate are not randomly distributed, but rather follow a constrained distribution.


----------



## JEHL

Would you say it's easier to tame a harsh treble than trying to bring out a lackluster one?


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Would you say it's easier to tame a harsh treble than trying to bring out a lackluster one?



Lots of fancy multi-band equalizers out there. Give them a try and figure it out for and by yourself.


----------



## illumidata

JEHL said:


> Also would my ears be considered sensitive if the BA5 is at the upper limit how much treble my ears can take comfortably?


BA5s are at my upper limit (along with A6 mini, DK 2001 and my Etys), and I consider my ears slightly sensitive (or refined  ) - my preferred FR is definitely on the darker, bassier side, but there are still genres or moods I'm in for which BA5s are a must.


JEHL said:


> Would you say it's easier to tame a harsh treble than trying to bring out a lackluster one?


You can move treble emphasis up and down with tips (depending on bore width mostly) and eq, but actual harshness, which I take to mean distortion or texture related, might be harder to fix. JVC Spiral Dots (and some DAC filters) have a modest smoothing effect but other than that I'd say harsh treble is harder to fix, especially if sensitive.


----------



## JEHL

On a side note I've never tried a balanced armature before... let alone 5 in a single IEM. which i imagine it would make for a surreal experience at first if I were to get my hands on one of those.

ZS10 pro has already been mentioned (which i believe is also the cheapest IEM recommended to me so far as well), but what about the ZSX, C10 and C12? Has someone compared all 4 of them together at once?


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> On a side note I've never tried a balanced armature before... let alone 5 in a single IEM. which i imagine it would make for a surreal experience at first if I were to get my hands on one of those.
> 
> ZS10 pro has already been mentioned (which i believe is also the cheapest IEM recommended to me so far as well), but what about the ZSX, C10 and C12? Has someone compared all 4 of them together at once?


This was discussed here just yesterday or two days ago. Scroll back a few pages.


----------



## IEManiac

Anyone here care to comment on the SQ of the *TRN IM2*? At $18, pass or pounce?


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> Would you say it's easier to tame a harsh treble than trying to bring out a lackluster one?



Depends on how well the latter responds to EQ and how harsh the former is but, generally, I'd say it's easier to tame a harsh treble. This is because, generally speaking, it's easier to cut a high area than boost a low area and, also, because you can often switch to foams and roll the treble off to tolerable levels.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> On a side note I've never tried a balanced armature before... let alone 5 in a single IEM. which i imagine it would make for a surreal experience at first if I were to get my hands on one of those.
> 
> ZS10 pro has already been mentioned (which i believe is also the cheapest IEM recommended to me so far as well), but what about the ZSX, C10 and C12? Has someone compared all 4 of them together at once?




Haven't tried the C12, nor have I directly compared the others but, from what I remember, the C10 is the least "Chinese" sounding (bass boost and sharp treble, is what I mean by Chinese, lol).


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> You’re gonna kill me, but knowing the sound signatures you prefer, I *know* you’d absolutely love the IT01 Pod!



Well Kill may be a little harsh but hoping your feeling some serious death stares at your Avatar right now  Pod admits he is a "Fun Lovin' Criminal" who loves a nice "V" shape iem but I have my days when I require heavy detail, timber or analytics but for most days just give him a warm and smooooooooth "V" If I were a guessing type guy I'd

say the majority of people prefer the "V" of course since we Audiophools only make up less than 99.9% of the population I'd say its a fairly safe assumption 'er guess


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> On a side note I've never tried a balanced armature before... let alone 5 in a single IEM. which i imagine it would make for a surreal experience at first if I were to get my hands on one of those.
> 
> ZS10 pro has already been mentioned (which i believe is also the cheapest IEM recommended to me so far as well), but what about the ZSX, C10 and C12? Has someone compared all 4 of them together at once?


ZSX, C12 and ZS10p were indeed compared recently quite a bit.

C10 have a gentle yet resolving treble with a bit warmer bass, being nicely made with a similar form factor to those 3 above, and offer a very good value proposition at around $25.


----------



## Podster

JEHL said:


> On a side note I've never tried a balanced armature before... let alone 5 in a single IEM. which i imagine it would make for a surreal experience at first if I were to get my hands on one of those.
> 
> ZS10 pro has already been mentioned (which i believe is also the cheapest IEM recommended to me so far as well), but what about the ZSX, C10 and C12? Has someone compared all 4 of them together at once?



There are some sweet reasonably priced all BA iem's out there, I'm a believer you need at least 3 to honestly cover the ranges and I myself I love my BA10's even over my HQ-12's and I can't speak highly enough for the hybrid ZSX   Just remember it's all subjective


----------



## JEHL (Apr 23, 2020)

I forgot to mention what is quite possibly a very important detail and probably why having too much treble worries me so much... I'm only 28 years old as of this comment, so it wouldn't surprise me if I'm the youngest member who has posted here by a long shot.

EDIT: Or maybe I'm just paranoid who knows. I can't thank you enough for all your help so far either way.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> I forgot to mention what is quite possibly a very important detail and probably why having too much treble worries me so much... I'm only 28 years old as of this comment, so it wouldn't surprise me if I'm the youngest member who has posted here by a long shot.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I'm just paranoid who knows. I can't thank you enough for all your help so far either way.


Nope, im 20  and im not treble sensitive. (Except for the Audiosense T800 which was like death-by-treble for me )


----------



## JEHL

Jesus, is that a tweeter or what?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Jesus, is that a tweeter or what?


I have no idea why it is so bad for me, but my friend (that is also 20) has no problems with it though.


----------



## JEHL

So I think I narrowed it down to TRN BA5 as the best but also highest budget option (No leftover for custom cable nor eartips for me if I buy this so hopefully one pair of the dozens of eartips I hoard works) The BL03 as the absolute safest option (cheapest and also the only L shaped IEM I found so far within budget), and then probably the C10 as something in between.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> I forgot to mention what is quite possibly a very important detail and probably why having too much treble worries me so much... I'm only 28 years old as of this comment, so it wouldn't surprise me if I'm the youngest member who has posted here by a long shot.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe I'm just paranoid who knows. I can't thank you enough for all your help so far either way.



I’ve seen some tweens and young teenagers on HeadFi FYI


----------



## JEHL

I know i've seen it before but I missed the exact location and search function isn't the most helpful here but While both are well within budget and highly available I'm still curious what benefits do you notice in the ZS10 Pro vs ZSN Pro.


----------



## tgx78

Less peaky highs. Especially 8khz region. Go with the ZS10 Pro


----------



## Supremevegbeef

BLON GANG
BL03 TILL THE DEATH


----------



## CYoung234

Podster said:


> There are some sweet reasonably priced all BA iem's out there, I'm a believer you need at least 3 to honestly cover the ranges and I myself I love my BA10's even over my HQ-12's and I can't speak highly enough for the hybrid ZSX   Just remember it's all subjective



Hi Podster. I own the KZ ZS10, ZS10 Pro, CCA C16, Blon BL-03 and soon the UF Isso14. I keep thinking about the BA10, as I probably should have bought it instead of the original ZS10. In your opinion, would it be a sidegrade at this point compared with what I am using? I listen to a wide variety of classical, pop, indie, rock, etc. Stuff like M83, Imagine Dragons, Coldplay, Tears for Fears... For classical, usually big stuff with lots of brass - Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bruckner, Mahler, etc. I am originally from Chicago, so quite a bit of the CSO and NY Phil...


----------



## Podster

CYoung234 said:


> Hi Podster. I own the KZ ZS10, ZS10 Pro, CCA C16, Blon BL-03 and soon the UF Isso14. I keep thinking about the BA10, as I probably should have bought it instead of the original ZS10. In your opinion, would it be a sidegrade at this point compared with what I am using? I listen to a wide variety of classical, pop, indie, rock, etc. Stuff like M83, Imagine Dragons, Coldplay, Tears for Fears... For classical, usually big stuff with lots of brass - Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bruckner, Mahler, etc. I am originally from Chicago, so quite a bit of the CSO and NY Phil...



Unfortunately I never got the ZS10 because I opted for the BA10 and I've not received my Pro yet but I did have to try it. The BA10 is an awesome sounding all BA iem as mentioned but fit can be a challenge for some, I have fairly large ear canals (Think Shrek) and it was a challenge to get the right tips and nozzle rings for some extension on length but once dialed in they re killer. I believe you will ear from others in this thread or check in the KZ thread and those that have both van break it down far better than I on the diff. Sorry I can't give more detail.


----------



## PhonoPhi

CYoung234 said:


> Hi Podster. I own the KZ ZS10, ZS10 Pro, CCA C16, Blon BL-03 and soon the UF Isso14. I keep thinking about the BA10, as I probably should have bought it instead of the original ZS10. In your opinion, would it be a sidegrade at this point compared with what I am using? I listen to a wide variety of classical, pop, indie, rock, etc. Stuff like M83, Imagine Dragons, Coldplay, Tears for Fears... For classical, usually big stuff with lots of brass - Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bruckner, Mahler, etc. I am originally from Chicago, so quite a bit of the CSO and NY Phil...


I happen to have all of those, so I'll chime in few words.

C16 are most close to BA10.
(ZS 10 pro would be the most complimentary; Blon is in its own category).

C16 have nice rich mids, good bass and quite rolled treble to my ears.

BA10 are colder and more "analytical" switching from C16, more balanced.

Both C16 and BA10 do great in symphonic music, e.g. C16 with Bruckner and BA10 with Shostakovich.

If to move from BA10 towards ZS10 - then AS10, non-deluxe version of BA10 with the same drivers.

If more treble than C16  - then AS16 (to me at the moment AS16 eclipse both C16 and BA10).


----------



## Nimweth

CYoung234 said:


> Hi Podster. I own the KZ ZS10, ZS10 Pro, CCA C16, Blon BL-03 and soon the UF Isso14. I keep thinking about the BA10, as I probably should have bought it instead of the original ZS10. In your opinion, would it be a sidegrade at this point compared with what I am using? I listen to a wide variety of classical, pop, indie, rock, etc. Stuff like M83, Imagine Dragons, Coldplay, Tears for Fears... For classical, usually big stuff with lots of brass - Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bruckner, Mahler, etc. I am originally from Chicago, so quite a bit of the CSO and NY Phil...


I am currently testing the ZS10 Pro against the BA10. I have to say that in this test the BA10  outperforms the ZS10 Pro in every department. The BA10 is magnificent in large scale classical and also electronic music. The soundstage, layering, dynamic range and imaging are superb. They are very genre-friendly. The C16, with my equipment is much colder sounding with a wealth of detail and sounds more analytical and suit smaller scale classical works such as string quartets where they sound very good indeed, whereas the BA10 sounds more organic and better balanced. BL-03 is more mid bass focused with a warm tonality. It has less detail than the others but has an attractive timbre. If you can get a good fit I would recommend the BA10 very highly.


----------



## Slater (Apr 24, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> I happen to have all of those, so I'll chime in few words.
> 
> C16 are most close to BA10.
> (ZS 10 pro would be the most complimentary; Blon is in its own category).
> ...



The C16 has a small filter one of the plastic sound channels that reduces some upper treble. It’s only installed on the treble channel. If you remove the filter, the C16 treble extension improves.




You can pick the filter off with a sewing needle, and save it on a small piece of waxed baking paper or even a candle. That way, you can reverse the mod whenever you want. You just need to remember which sound hole the filter goes on.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> The C16 has a small filter one of the plastic sound channels that reduces some upper treble. It’s only installed on the treble channel. If you remove the filter, the C16 treble extension improves.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pick the filter off with a sewing needle, and save it on a small piece of waxed baking paper or even a candle. That way, you can reverse the mod whenever you want. You just need to remember which sound hole the filter goes on.


Absolutely!
I did with your great advice and love it!  Thank you.

The treble is extended nicely for me, with a bit of those 30095 features.

With the craving for more treble, I got ( and am happy with NX7, actually NX7 pro with the read filter) and AS16.
The treble monster of all though is the AS12 with their treble filters removed - love it with some tracks but use sparingly


----------



## SoundChoice

IEManiac said:


> Anyone here care to comment on the SQ of the *TRN IM2*? At $18, pass or pounce?



There are some who find them nonoffensive. I apparently have ears of wood, but the IM2 is one that looks and feels a lot better than it sounds and reminded me of trying to listen to music with the earphones not in my ears, still inside their wrapper, inside the box, and sealed by cellophane. Gave mine away to someone I don't like. Because they look and feel nice, they thanked me.

In that price zone, get the old KZ ZST or a few bucks more and get the BL-03.


----------



## Slater

SoundChoice said:


> There are some who find them nonoffensive. I apparently have ears of wood, but the IM2 is one that looks and feels a lot better than it sounds and reminded me of trying to listen to music with the earphones not in my ears, still inside their wrapper, inside the box, and sealed by cellophane. Gave mine away to someone I don't like. Because they look and feel nice, they thanked me.
> 
> In that price zone, get the old KZ ZST or a few bucks more and get the BL-03.



Well, I guess I can cross those off my list lol


----------



## harry501501

Had Tinnitus for last week so haven't been able to take some time for my earphones while in this torrid lockdown. Had the KZ ED9 tho today while running. These still IMO are the most musical of all the KZ range. They might not have the chops of their newer hybrids, but for sheer musical enjoyment... can't do much better. For £10 they have to be up there with the best of all budget ChiFi. They're comfier than the MH755, less fatiguing than something like the TRN V20 and less analytical/better built than the TIMMKOO c630. I'd would be great to have a poll on what everyone thought was the ultimate budget earphone, like around the £10 mark only


----------



## Slater (Apr 24, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Had Tinnitus for last week so haven't been able to take some time for my earphones while in this torrid lockdown. Had the KZ ED9 tho today while running. These still IMO are the most musical of all the KZ range. They might not have the chops of their newer hybrids, but for sheer musical enjoyment... can't do much better. For £10 they have to be up there with the best of all budget ChiFi. They're comfier than the MH755, less fatiguing than something like the TRN V20 and less analytical/better built than the TIMMKOO c630. I'd would be great to have a poll on what everyone thought was the ultimate budget earphone, like around the £10 mark only



Some really good contenders in that price range, it’s hard to choose:

MEMT X5
KZ ZS1 v1
KZ ATR
KZ HDS3
KZ ED9
KZ ZSN
KZ ZS3E
KZ ZS4
QKZ VK1

Every one of those is a solid budget champ. Can’t go wrong with a single one IMO.

Of course nothing is perfect though. They each have their cons though, such as fixed cables on a few, fit problems for some people, random QC issues (as with all ChiFi), discontinued models, etc.


----------



## JEHL

I've seen a video called ultimate sound test where 8 iems are tested with a microphone, I forgot the amp and mic used, but regardless I imagine the problem with this is that compared to having the iems on the table to try them out with yourself on top of the fact that this was on YT and YT compresses audio to I believe 192Kpbs at best... I might as well be trying to measure the length of a football field... with my thumb. Isn't it?


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi friends, any of you guys heard the Final Audio E500 before?

It's apparently going at $21 USD at (Mass)Drop now. Interesting price. Never tried any final audio gear thus far.


----------



## CYoung234 (Apr 25, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Absolutely!
> I did with your great advice and love it!  Thank you.
> 
> The treble is extended nicely for me, with a bit of those 30095 features.
> ...



Thank you all for the comparisons and suggestions. Slater, I may try your filter mod on the C16. I spent most of yesterday listening to the Urbanfun ISSO14, which I just received. It sounds like it is going to be a good one. I changed it to Auvio tips after listening for a bit. The stock tips are not bad, but the Auvios seem better, and I already use them on all of my other sets in this comparison.

EDIT: Sorry - my multi quote did not work. I had intended to quote all of you. Also, I think i have decided NOT to get the BA10 in the end. I think the C16s give me detail when I want that, but I realized that for most music, I am gravitating toward the DD sets I have for the timbre. The Blons actually do a pretty amazing job of reproducing brass. For example, the CSO brass section made a recording on Resound a few years back. Hearing them play brings back memories.


----------



## brianforever (Apr 25, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Had Tinnitus for last week so haven't been able to take some time for my earphones while in this torrid lockdown. Had the KZ ED9 tho today while running. These still IMO are the most musical of all the KZ range. They might not have the chops of their newer hybrids, but for sheer musical enjoyment... can't do much better. For £10 they have to be up there with the best of all budget ChiFi. They're comfier than the MH755, less fatiguing than something like the TRN V20 and less analytical/better built than the TIMMKOO c630. I'd would be great to have a poll on what everyone thought was the ultimate budget earphone, like around the £10 mark only



Top on  my list are the Vido - King of the Budget-Fi Earphones for almost 5 years running and still sought after


----------



## lgcubana

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, any of you guys heard the Final Audio E500 before?
> 
> It's apparently going at $21 USD at (Mass)Drop now. Interesting price. Never tried any final audio gear thus far.


For myself, I went hot and heavy between 2018 - 19. Everything from $15 (USD) KZs to the JVC FD01 

As the more seasoned members have suggested, there comes a point where X amount of cheap IEMs add up to the cost of 1 or 2 really good units.

Between the cumulative cost and AE's new delayed shipping, I'm done chasing the "they're 80% of XYZ ,at a fraction of the cost".


----------



## Podster

lgcubana said:


> For myself, I went hot and heavy between 2018 - 19. Everything from $15 (USD) KZs to the JVC FD01
> 
> As the more seasoned members have suggested, there comes a point where X amount of cheap IEMs add up to the cost of 1 or 2 really good units.
> 
> Between the cumulative cost and AE's new delayed shipping, I'm done chasing the "they're 80% of XYZ ,at a fraction of the cost".



Smart not to mention who needs 36 iem’s:-0


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> Smart not to mention who needs 36 iem’s:-0


Uh-oh! Who needs 43 IEMs lol!


----------



## Podster

Nimweth said:


> Uh-oh! Who needs 43 IEMs lol!



Exactly and I’m not even going the count the 40+ I’ve given away over the years!


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Uh-oh! Who needs 43 IEMs lol!





Podster said:


> Exactly and I’m not even going the count the 40+ I’ve given away over the years!



Wait, you guys only have 43? I’m in trouble then Lol


----------



## genck

This is the sub 100 dollar thread after all, who needs $1k IEM's when you can have 20 $50 IEM's, lol


----------



## RikudouGoku

Here are my top 3 iems for under 100 usd that all complement each other.

1. LZ A6 Mini (Treble, hyper detailed)
2. Urbanfun ISS014 ( Warm and Bass)
3. Final Audio E1000 (neutral and for mids)


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Wait, you guys only have 43? I’m in trouble then Lol



Well I can assure you I’ve had over 50 iem’s since 2010 alone. Not going back to i6r’s, eb5’s or any other original UE’s!


----------



## JEHL

Speaking of Crinacle. I wonder if anyone shares his summary of the BL-03. It's probably safe to say that IEManiac doesn't though.


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> Exactly and I’m not even going the count the 40+ I’ve given away over the years!


Yes. I've given quite a few away as well!


----------



## CoiL

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, any of you guys heard the Final Audio E500 before?
> 
> It's apparently going at $21 USD at (Mass)Drop now. Interesting price. Never tried any final audio gear thus far.


800Hz and up to 20kHz looks really nice for me on graph. 
But channel imbalance down from 400Hz makes me worry!


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Some really good contenders in that price range, it’s hard to choose:
> 
> *MEMT X5*
> KZ ZS1 v1
> ...



OMG, the MEMT X5... i forgot about those little monsters. Great for electronic music. Plus you can play with the magnets if you're bored.



Podster said:


> Smart not to mention who needs 36 iem’s:-0



lol, the good old days when you thought you were only a little crazy for having 36 IEMs.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> OMG, the MEMT X5... i forgot about those little monsters. Great for electronic music. Plus you can play with the magnets if you're bored.



Yeah, they upgraded them, and supposedly the v2 is even better than the original.

@1clearhead has talked about them on more than 1 occasion

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1595#post-14982618

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1162#post-14902590

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1039#post-14259544

Perhaps he can chime in and give us a rundown on how the new version stacks up to some of the latest ChiFi, and whether the upgraded X5S can still hold its own.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Apr 25, 2020)

Slater said:


> Yeah, they upgraded them, and supposedly the v2 is even better than the original.
> 
> @1clearhead has talked about them on more than 1 occasion
> 
> ...



Just pulled out my set of original MEMT X5, and I'm watching the Audrey Hepburn and Fred Astaire film, "Funny Face" on the free Pluto TV Classics Movie channel 86.
Signal path: Roku Ultra [HDMI] -> HDMI to Optical converter -> Topping D70 DAC (Dual AK4497) [RCA] -> *iBasso PB-2 Amp (2x OPA1622) [3.5mm]* -> MEMT X5
.
This combination sounds good, and works well for voices (singing & dialog), but doesn't have much low Bass impact.


*EDIT - Adding:*   Just switched amps.
Signal Path: Roku Ultra [HDMI] -> HDMI to Optical converter -> Topping D70 DAC (Dual AK4497) [XLR] -> *Loxjie P20 Hybrid Tube Amp (2x Reflektor 6N3P-DR Tubes, 4x pair OPA627AU Op-Amps) [6.25mm/3.5mm]* -> MEMT X5
.
Now the Bass is there, when listening to Channel 974 "Ratpack", on Pluto TV.
.
https://pluto.tv/live-tv/ratpack


----------



## Podster

harry501501 said:


> OMG, the MEMT X5... i forgot about those little monsters. Great for electronic music. Plus you can play with the magnets if you're bored.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, the good old days when you thought you were only a little crazy for having 36 IEMs.



And to quote Paul I’m “Still crazy after all these years” :-0


----------



## JEHL

If I had to choose a rabbit hole it would be owning loads of budget equipment rather than few very expensive ones.


----------



## Podster (Apr 26, 2020)

JEHL said:


> If I had to choose a rabbit hole it would be owning loads of budget equipment rather than few very expensive ones.



Ding Ding Ding Ding Ding, "Jim we have a winner"The option of getting so many sound changes for so little is where this hobby lies for me. I can't take away some of the higher end are really nice but being able to go from Solo's to ED9's is so awesome and few and far between can afford to do it with higher end unless you are a favored reviewer. Budget relates to loads of fun plain and simple. Just one Bobo Heads opinion here


----------



## harry501501

DBaldock9 said:


> Just pulled out my set of original MEMT X5, and I'm watching the Audrey Hepburn and Fred Astaire film, "Funny Face" on the free Pluto TV Classics Movie channel 86.
> Signal path: Roku Ultra [HDMI] -> HDMI to Optical converter -> Topping D70 DAC (Dual AK4497) [RCA] -> *iBasso PB-2 Amp (2x OPA1622) [3.5mm]* -> MEMT X5
> .
> This combination sounds good, and works well for voices (singing & dialog), but doesn't have much low Bass impact.
> ...



yeah, i was surprised you didn't get much low bass as for me it's their forte. Just shows you tho what a change in amp can do


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Yeah, they upgraded them, and supposedly the v2 is even better than the original.
> 
> @1clearhead has talked about them on more than 1 occasion
> 
> ...



Only £10.76. hmm, worth a punt. cheers! didn't even know there was an updated version.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

CoiL said:


> 800Hz and up to 20kHz looks really nice for me on graph.
> But channel imbalance down from 400Hz makes me worry!


Considering what you pay for E Tips on their own, you're getting the E500 for five dollars. Almost have to. I'm checking them out for gaming, as I found the E3000 I purchased for my girl to have an expansive stage for the price.


----------



## harry501501 (Apr 26, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> Considering what you pay for E Tips on their own, you're getting the E500 for five dollars. Almost have to. I'm checking them out for gaming, as I found the E3000 I purchased for my girl to have an expansive stage for the price.



You should hear the e4000... massive soundstage. Must admit tho, I like the e2000 but i felt it a bit outclassed at its price point by other sets... tho i could easily be comparing it too much with the e4000 them looking so similar... which isn't fair. There's others who really like the e3000 so i may try it one day


----------



## DBaldock9

harry501501 said:


> yeah, i was surprised you didn't get much low bass as for me it's their forte. Just shows you tho what a change in amp can do



Could have also been the source material - the old movie musical on Pluto TV.
I should have switched over to my PC, with the 24-Bit / 192-KHz flac files - since I also remember the X5 having better Bass.


----------



## IEManiac

What am I missing?

My under-$100 arsenal consists of the following:

KZ ZS10 Pro
TFZ T2 Galaxy
BQEYZ KC2
TRN BA5
TIN T3

Not that I feel that I am lacking anything or am unhappy, but are there any others under $100 that are must-have and are not duplicative?

Please do not suggest BLON.


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> My under-$100 arsenal consists of the following:
> 
> ...



Toneking NineTail is excellent in that price range. And with 9 different tuning filter combinations, it is extremely versatile.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Toneking NineTail is excellent in that price range. And with 9 different tuning filter combinations, it is extremely versatile.



I think they are phasing out production for the Nine Tails though. A real pity, it's one of my keeper sets due to the versatility. I recommended it to a friend that day and he said very few shops (maybe only two on aliexpress) are still selling it. And they are scalping people for the purchase, it is usually $90ish, now it is around $120+ USD.


----------



## baskingshark

IEManiac said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> My under-$100 arsenal consists of the following:
> 
> ...



I think u can consider some planar set, though very few are sub $100. Maybe cheapest would be TRI I3 at $140ish.

Or something with piezos like ****, LZ A6 mini, BQEYZ Spring 1 (though Spring 1 is usually north of $100 mark).


----------



## IEManiac

baskingshark said:


> I think u can consider some planar set, though very few are sub $100. Maybe cheapest would be TRI I3 at $140ish.
> 
> Or something with piezos like ****, LZ A6 mini, BQEYZ Spring 1 (though Spring 1 is usually north of $100 mark).


**** or **** Pro - what say you?


----------



## baskingshark

IEManiac said:


> **** or **** Pro - what say you?



I don't have the **** Pro. But perhaps u can ask @DynamicEars who has both.

The original **** is very bang for buck. Above average technicalities and soundstage for the price of $16. Needs amping to wake up the piezos though. Doesn't scale as well without amping. Timbre is poor so not the best for music with a lot of acoustic instruments, but does well for most other genres.

I liked the **** so much i bought a few sets by skipping a macdonalds meal or two. Heard the Pro version may have fixed the timbre issues.


----------



## JEHL (Apr 27, 2020)

Would you also recommend against me getting the C10? Impressions wise, they seem to have a safer tuning than most KZ stuff I think.

Edit: I also wonder why these and all BQEYZ have smooth nozzles.


----------



## Nimweth

Y





IEManiac said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> My under-$100 arsenal consists of the following:
> 
> ...


Based on that list you could try Tin T4, KBEAR Diamond, KZ BA10, all of which are different from those you mentioned.


----------



## JEHL (Apr 27, 2020)

Also I recently found about the TRN V90. Do you all consider the BA5 better?

Edit: Mostly ask because BA5 is slightly over budget.


----------



## IEManiac

Nimweth said:


> Y
> Based on that list you could try Tin T4, KBEAR Diamond, KZ BA10, all of which are different from those you mentioned.


Yeah...the T4 turns me off because of the reported connector problems. The BA10, because of the potential fitment problems. The Diamond, I'll have to see... Thanks


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Also I recently found about the TRN V90. Do you all consider the BA5 better?
> 
> Edit: Mostly ask because BA5 is slightly over budget.



Depends on what you are after. This graph should settle it for you.


----------



## Nimweth

IEManiac said:


> Yeah...the T4 turns me off because of the reported connector problems. The BA10, because of the potential fitment problems. The Diamond, I'll have to see... Thanks


Fair enough! Diamond is very good, it does have a little mid bass emphasis but otherwise is excellent across all genres, beautifully made and a very nice cable as well.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> Also I recently found about the TRN V90. Do you all consider the BA5 better?
> 
> Edit: Mostly ask because BA5 is slightly over budget.


V90 is quite V-shaped but entertaining, it is recessed in the mids, though. If you like mid-centric, the BA5 should suit. Bass, for a BA, is very acceptable and well balanced with the rest of the frequency range. I personally prefer the BA5 to the V90, but it depends on your musical preferences.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> **** or **** Pro - what say you?





baskingshark said:


> I don't have the **** Pro. But perhaps u can ask @DynamicEars who has both.
> 
> The original **** is very bang for buck. Above average technicalities and soundstage for the price of $16. Needs amping to wake up the piezos though. Doesn't scale as well without amping. Timbre is poor so not the best for music with a lot of acoustic instruments, but does well for most other genres.
> 
> I liked the **** so much i bought a few sets by skipping a macdonalds meal or two. Heard the Pro version may have fixed the timbre issues.




judging from your preferences towards trebles, you will like **** Pro more, they are similar to TRN BA5, but thicker lower mids. The original **** suffer from unnatural timbre, which is very off to me, and the Pro fix that, but the Pro which have additional BAs, a bit brighter and more energic on trebles area, like the BA5. So i think the **** pro suits you more, they have better treble extension too.


----------



## jlcsoft

This is my cabled inear  ranking:

1 - Fiio FH1S
2 - Blon BL 03 (with 4.4mm balanced cable)
3 - KZ AS 10
4 - Mee Audio Pinnacle P2 
5 - QKZ VK4
6 - Bonus IE
7 - Sony MDR-XB50AP (extra bass)
8 - **** BK2    
9 - Monk Plus
10- Sony MH 755

which iem under 100$, would you recommend me to go one step ahead. I have seen the LZ A6 mini in offer at 49€ in alixpress. Do you thin this one will go to the top of my list?.


----------



## Podster (Apr 27, 2020)

Slater said:


> Toneking NineTail is excellent in that price range. And with 9 different tuning filter combinations, it is extremely versatile.



I second this and Penon still has them, I might add I keep a pair with balanced cable in the console of my car along with an ES100 

Incognito 




My other choice would be A6 Mini


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, any of you guys heard the Final Audio E500 before?
> 
> It's apparently going at $21 USD at (Mass)Drop now. Interesting price. Never tried any final audio gear thus far.



Yes, I've tried the E500 (I've tried the whole E-series actually and currently got four of them in possession haha, I like the whole series a lot really). I'd personally suggest getting the E1000, should be available on Amazon for $7/8 extra. E500 is kind of a specialist IEM in that it's mostly meant for binaural tracks and VR/Games. Movies also sound great on them. Regular music will have some congestion however due to extra cross-feed across channels. 

If you want to try one Final Audio IEM, I'd suggest the E3000. They're my second most favorite E series IEM after the flagship E5000. You get much of the smooth, natural tonality and effortless bass-mid-treble transition for a fraction of the price (at the cost of non-detachable cable). E1000 is, IMO, the most balanced sounding IEM under $50 and mostly neutral sounding (has a slight sub-bass boost which is welcome in my book). So if that's the signature you prefer, you can try them as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

kmmbd said:


> Yes, I've tried the E500 (I've tried the whole E-series actually and currently got four of them in possession haha, I like the whole series a lot really). I'd personally suggest getting the E1000, should be available on Amazon for $7/8 extra. E500 is kind of a specialist IEM in that it's mostly meant for binaural tracks and VR/Games. Movies also sound great on them. Regular music will have some congestion however due to extra cross-feed across channels.
> 
> If you want to try one Final Audio IEM, I'd suggest the E3000. They're my second most favorite E series IEM after the flagship E5000. You get much of the smooth, natural tonality and effortless bass-mid-treble transition for a fraction of the price (at the cost of non-detachable cable). E1000 is, IMO, the most balanced sounding IEM under $50 and mostly neutral sounding (has a slight sub-bass boost which is welcome in my book). So if that's the signature you prefer, you can try them as well.


Agree, get the E1000 instead of the E500 if you want it for music. For games though, the E500 is pretty decent.


----------



## ShaneyMac

Hi, I found Echobox Nomad N1 + Finder X1 IEM for $80 on the Drop at the moment. I know they both are old models, but do you think these two are good for this price? As I found on the web, I understand that Echobox is kind of dead (there are no official website active at all), so warranty might be a problem, but hey, Nomad only was around $400 MSRP few years ago. I mean, quality of craftmanship and sound still stays, right? And there is Finder as a bonus. Please let me know your opinions...


----------



## B9Scrambler

ShaneyMac said:


> Hi, I found Echobox Nomad N1 + Finder X1 IEM for $80 on the Drop at the moment. I know they both are old models, but do you think these two are good for this price? As I found on the web, I understand that Echobox is kind of dead (there are no official website active at all), so warranty might be a problem, but hey, Nomad only was around $400 MSRP few years ago. I mean, quality of craftmanship and sound still stays, right? And there is Finder as a bonus. Please let me know your opinions...



I think it's worth it but they are bright, somewhat lean sounding earphones with lots of subbass, a signature I enjoy. If you're treble sensitive or prefer a warmer, thicker sound, you might want to take a pass.


----------



## ThickT

Bartig said:


> Ooh, this pair of Tiandirenhe doesn't sound too bad. Quite good actually! Full bodied, kicking bass - although with a little rough edge, clear upper mids and an airy sound.









I've got the PaiAudio DR2. I freaking love them. They sound great and fit great too! I strongly encourage bass lovers to give them a shot!


----------



## RONJA MESCO

baskingshark said:


> I think u can consider some planar set, though very few are sub $100. Maybe cheapest would be TRI I3 at $140ish.
> 
> Or something with piezos like ****, LZ A6 mini, BQEYZ Spring 1 (though Spring 1 is usually north of $100 mark).


I hafta say it's the TFZ No. 3. They all used to sell for about $109, but now you can find them new from $100 and less quite easily.


----------



## baskingshark

RONJA MESCO said:


> I hafta say it's the TFZ No. 3. They all used to sell for about $109, but now you can find them new from $100 and less quite easily.



The OP has a TFZ T2 Galaxy already, and the sound signature is pretty similar to the TFZ No. 3, hence didn't recommend that. 

But TFZ No. 3 is a set for bassheads for sure. It is currently going at $70 on (Mass)Drop, the lowest I've ever seen it go firsthand, very good pricing as I bought mine at around $120 when it first launched last year.


----------



## JEHL

Do the T2 Galaxy share the same lack of detailing the BL03 do?


----------



## yorosello

JEHL said:


> Do the T2 Galaxy share the same lack of detailing the BL03 do?


Iirc, T2 galaxy is a tad better than blon03


----------



## CoiL

TFZ T2 Galaxy is underrated?


----------



## Almazbek

CoiL said:


> TFZ T2 Galaxy is underrated?


Mid range is thin, mid-highs are bright, can be sibilant. Too much sub bass for my taste, but the texture is very good. What I did like is that they do reveal details, are very emotional and fun iems. Before I bought them I heard that they suit all the genres, but I dont think so. Cable is a garbage, though t2's are comfortable.


----------



## IEManiac (May 13, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Do the T2 Galaxy share the same lack of detailing the BL03 do?


...


----------



## IEManiac

CoiL said:


> TFZ T2 Galaxy is underrated?


No. It's just that 'another' is over-rated and hyped.


----------



## Podster

IEManiac said:


> No. It's just that 'another' is over-rated and hyped.



I beg to differ as all the TFZ's at least the 5-6 pair I have or owned really shine with a good cable like the KB Ear 16 cores especially if your doing balanced. 





 While I'm randomly posting and even though Qudelix (Original ES100 designer) is about to release the 5 the $85 Drop on the ES100 MK2 is really a no brainer in my book and will pretty much turn any BT phone into a decent audio device but once again this is from a Certified Audiophool

https://drop.com/buy/radsone-earstu...ontent=1588056450540.434021838512629434397475 

Even at $99 I find it to be one of my best portable audio buys eva!


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 28, 2020)

Podster said:


> I beg to differ as all the TFZ's at least the 5-6 pair I have or owned really shine with a good cable like the KB Ear 16 cores especially if your doing balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not say TFZs are over-rated.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Wait, you guys only have 43? I’m in trouble then Lol


Same here :-D


----------



## Podster

IEManiac said:


> I was not talking about TFZs being over-rated.



Pardom mwa IE, just wanted to be sure TFZ gets their full due. As evidenced by how many love the No. 2 and 3's TFZ for me is often over looked by many especially because they teeter on the edge of looking a wee bit expensive but I feel they have always been priced accordingly. The original King was just killer and and could romp on many twice the price of course I feel the same of the Garden's, Queens and Tequila's  Not to mention mine have really stepped a notch with better cables Once they moved away from fixed and extremely cheap cables TFZ became real contenders for me


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 28, 2020)

Podster said:


> Pardom mwa IE, just wanted to be sure TFZ gets their full due. As evidenced by how many love the No. 2 and 3's TFZ for me is often over looked by many especially because they teeter on the edge of looking a wee bit expensive but I feel they have always been priced accordingly. The original King was just killer and and could romp on many twice the price of course I feel the same of the Garden's, Queens and Tequila's  Not to mention mine have really stepped a notch with better cables Once they moved away from fixed and extremely cheap cables TFZ became real contenders for me


...in fact, I would buy more TFZs if I knew what to buy. What's the most balanced of them all? T2 Galaxy is as bassy as I want to go.


----------



## Podster (Apr 28, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> ...in fact, I would buy more TFZs if I knew what to buy. What's the most balanced of them all?



Dang for me that can change with source as easily as it has with some cable upgrades, I still think my Queens are the closest for my ears but the Tequila is a close contender too. Then again you never really know just how someone else will hear a particular iem. I know not much help but just how I hear mine. Honestly when I went balanced on the Queens with my Opus the sound is just sublime


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> Dang for me that can change with source as easily as it has with some cable upgrades, I still think my Queens are the closest for my ears but the Tequila is a close contender too. Then again you never really know just how someone else will hear a particular iem. I know not much help but just how I hear mine.


Queen or Queen LTD?


----------



## ShaneyMac

B9Scrambler said:


> I think it's worth it but they are bright, somewhat lean sounding earphones with lots of subbass, a signature I enjoy. If you're treble sensitive or prefer a warmer, thicker sound, you might want to take a pass.


Thanks for your reply! Do you think that both of them (Nomad and Finder) are on the bright side? Is there any differences between them in terms of sound? I see that lots of people get them on the Drop lately and I'm still not sure about these...


----------



## Podster

IEManiac said:


> Queen or Queen LTD?



Original, I never even considered the Ltd. when they released it because I thought they could not get better, B9 has tried many and may have more input and for sure he can give props to the original Kings


----------



## B9Scrambler

ShaneyMac said:


> Thanks for your reply! Do you think that both of them (Nomad and Finder) are on the bright side? Is there any differences between them in terms of sound? I see that lots of people get them on the Drop lately and I'm still not sure about these...



Yup. I've got both and they have a very similar signature. Nomad feels like a refinement of the Finder's tune to me, with better ergonomics. Reviewed them both back in the day and this is what I said about how they compare:

_Echobox Finder X1 (black filters): The Nomad is a natural upgrade path from the Finder, sharing PEEK driver tech and the same basic signature and tuning system, but with some critical enhancements. Treble is slightly less prominent on the Nomad which takes some bite out of presentation that can get tiring with the Finder. Notes are more well defined leading to improved clarity and detail. The Finder’s mid-range is set physically further forward within the sound stage giving it a less spacious and open feel. It also shows some mild sibilance that has been tuned out of the Nomad giving Echobox’s flagship an advantage there too. Bass is tighter and more controlled on the Nomad. Mid- and upper-bass has also been bumped up slightly giving the mids a more dense, but still fairly lean, presentation. Bass focus is still decidedly skewed towards sub-bass like it was on the Finder and gives the same awesome sense of physical feedback. _


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Look like I turn from a KBear hater to a KBear lover. Since the Diamond, it's like a different company in terms of tuning talent.

The KB04 is a lively, well balanced, bright and detailed earphones. Fast thumping bass, vivid mids and addictively crisp treble. Tonality is realist and do not have grainy or metallic balanced armature flavor.

My review is on headfi and my BLOG.

I will put them in the suggestion list...if i stop procrastinating about updating it.


----------



## ShaneyMac

B9Scrambler said:


> Yup. I've got both and they have a very similar signature. Nomad feels like a refinement of the Finder's tune to me, with better ergonomics. Reviewed them both back in the day and this is what I said about how they compare:
> 
> _Echobox Finder X1 (black filters): The Nomad is a natural upgrade path from the Finder, sharing PEEK driver tech and the same basic signature and tuning system, but with some critical enhancements. Treble is slightly less prominent on the Nomad which takes some bite out of presentation that can get tiring with the Finder. Notes are more well defined leading to improved clarity and detail. The Finder’s mid-range is set physically further forward within the sound stage giving it a less spacious and open feel. It also shows some mild sibilance that has been tuned out of the Nomad giving Echobox’s flagship an advantage there too. Bass is tighter and more controlled on the Nomad. Mid- and upper-bass has also been bumped up slightly giving the mids a more dense, but still fairly lean, presentation. Bass focus is still decidedly skewed towards sub-bass like it was on the Finder and gives the same awesome sense of physical feedback. _



Wow, this is really interesting, I didn't see that you test them both on your review site  Do you think this IEMs would be upgrade or complementary with my existing small collection (see my signature)? I really starting to enjoy this hobby and I want to have different signatures iems, wide enough but still in budget, so I can try them and then choose where to go.


----------



## B9Scrambler

ShaneyMac said:


> Wow, this is really interesting, I didn't see that you test them both on your review site  Do you think this IEMs would be upgrade or complementary with my existing small collection (see my signature)? I really starting to enjoy this hobby and I want to have different signatures iems, wide enough but still in budget, so I can try them and then choose where to go.



They'd definitely be quite the change from everything in your signature (own all except the incoming one from Jade Audio) since with the exception of the T2 they're all somewhat warm/bass-leaning. I can't say you'd like them given what you're used to, but if you're after a different flavour they should satisfy that itch.


----------



## Slater (Apr 29, 2020)

I was listening to my UiiSii CM5 today, and marveling at their excellent sound for the $12-$20 they used to sell for.

Sure, they’re no Blon. But I think they still hold their own in the budget segment, especially with the resurgence/appreciation of dynamic-only IEMs in the last year or 2. CM5 uses a coaxial double dynamic graphene driver.

Anyone else still rocking their CM5?

A great soundstage track (club/bar sized venue):


----------



## IEManiac

I've begun a reconciliation with the BLON...


----------



## genck

IEManiac said:


> I've begun a reconciliation with the BLON...


Told ya


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> I was listening to my UiiSii CM5 today, and marveling at their excellent sound for the $12-$20 they used to sell for.
> 
> Sure, they’re no Blon. But I think they still hold their own in the budget segment, especially with the resurgence/appreciation of dynamic-only IEMs in the last year or 2. CM5 uses a coaxial double dynamic graphene driver.
> 
> ...




I gotta pull mine out man! I bought a few pair off Amazon USA when they were closing them out for less than 10 bucks. Couldn't believe the sound quality I was getting for the price.. Thanks for reminding me how good they are.. Will give a listen tomorrow and report back!


----------



## ThickT

TRN BA5
$50
Five balanced armature per ear
Alloy shell w/qdc 2pin





I really can't get over the build quality on these. The included cable is not good, in my opinion, but the actual ear pieces themselves are quite nice. This is a set that I always have to hold in my fingers and admire before I actually use them, lol. Being made of metal/alloy just really gives a feeling of premium. It's astonishing  when I consider what something like these would have went for 7-8 years ago. 

The sound from these is a lively one with details all over the place. Without having a dynamic driver, these still have a nice tight, well rounded sound. Everything from Lows to highs are detailed with an overall cool-ish tone. It has an above average sence of space to the music and handles large complicated tracks very well. I think the treble can be the slightest bit hot, and it can show some graininess here and there, but overall, highly recommended to anyone looking for a premium earphone with big, detailed and lively sound that can handle EDM music as well as orchestral.


----------



## IEManiac (Apr 30, 2020)

genck said:


> Told ya


Reconciliation, an understanding. Not a love affair or an infatuation.


----------



## IEManiac

ThickT said:


> TRN BA5
> $50
> Five balanced armature per ear
> Alloy shell w/qdc 2pin
> ...


Yes, these are very good.

The problem with the cable, my cable is the memory plastic which loops too big for my ears. A 16-core KBEAR job fixed that.


----------



## ThickT

I went for the Tripowin.


----------



## Remior

Slater said:


> I was listening to my UiiSii CM5 today, and marveling at their excellent sound for the $12-$20 they used to sell for.
> 
> Sure, they’re no Blon. But I think they still hold their own in the budget segment, especially with the resurgence/appreciation of dynamic-only IEMs in the last year or 2. CM5 uses a coaxial double dynamic graphene driver.
> 
> ...




Love the music recomendation! (Sorry for the offtopic!)


----------



## CYoung234

Slater said:


> I was listening to my UiiSii CM5 today, and marveling at their excellent sound for the $12-$20 they used to sell for.
> 
> Sure, they’re no Blon. But I think they still hold their own in the budget segment, especially with the resurgence/appreciation of dynamic-only IEMs in the last year or 2. CM5 uses a coaxial double dynamic graphene driver.
> 
> ...



I still use mine when I need a mic. They are actually quite good as a headset for Zoom meetings. They have a very natural sound.


----------



## Slater

CYoung234 said:


> I still use mine when I need a mic. They are actually quite good as a headset for Zoom meetings. They have a very natural sound.



They use a high quality Knowles microphone


----------



## RikudouGoku

if anyone here is from scandinavia, you can get the samsung galaxy buds for just around 80 usd!! that is a very good price, although I only use wired stuff so....


----------



## JEHL

Would you consider the tuning of the C10 to be too safe?


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> Would you consider the tuning of the C10 to be too safe?


Well, individual protection needs vary widely 

Let's see  - hardly safe to protect from COVID, STDs...

If you mean treble - C10 are gentle, but still 4 BAs do something for resolution, so the answer is still "depends"


----------



## harry501501

While tidying up my cupboards I came across a box that I hadn't even opened lol... the AUDIMI Alauda (I've looked and they're actually an old set called GGMM Alauda and known on Head-Fi). Can't believe I've never even tried them as they're really, really good. Remind me of the Beyerdynamic Byron sound-wise which is quite the compliment. I even hear a bit of Cambridge Audio SE1 in them as it's quite a grand, enveloping sound at times.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I was listening to my UiiSii CM5 today, and marveling at their excellent sound for the $12-$20 they used to sell for.
> 
> Sure, they’re no Blon. But I think they still hold their own in the budget segment, especially with the resurgence/appreciation of dynamic-only IEMs in the last year or 2. CM5 uses a coaxial double dynamic graphene driver.
> 
> ...




The CM5 are awesome. I remember first listening and found them too bright, but I must have been listening to something quite laid back before them as it actually gives them some nice bite which compliments the punchiness of the mid-bass. Good speed and attack, great for big classic rock tracks.


----------



## Slater (Apr 30, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> The CM5 are awesome. I remember first listening and found them too bright, but I must have been listening to something quite laid back before them as it actually gives them some nice bite which compliments the punchiness of the mid-bass. Good speed and attack, great for big classic rock tracks.



Agreed, they’re great for classic rock. Guitars sound especially good. The electric guitars on that test track I posted sound soooo thick and crunchy on the CM7. I was also jamming to some 70s funk today, and they sounded awesome with that as well.

I wish I had both but a few more pairs of them when they were so cheap on Amazon.

I know the shells were big for some people (they fit me great), so UiiSii came out then the smaller size of shell to assist with ergo fitment. That’s the 1st time I’ve ever seen a company do that. Sure, KZ had the ED7 bamboo and also the ED7 Mini, but the Mini wasn’t made to address fitment problems with people.


----------



## IEManiac

ThickT said:


> I went for the Tripowin.


I've got two of those stuck in the US, awaiting travel to my location.


----------



## ThickT

IEManiac said:


> I've got two of those stuck in the US, awaiting travel to my location.


The Tripowin is a really good quality cable. I'm sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## Podster (May 1, 2020)

ThickT said:


> The Tripowin is a really good quality cable. I'm sure you will enjoy them.



I concur, using that same cable on my BA10’s So I just got a loaner box (obviously to push me over the edge)! LOL Got the KXXs, Starfields, iT01, Diamonds and a Universal Eartech. Moondrops are nice, was expecting a little more from the iBasso but its OK and does have some bass but it’s the Diamond I’m most impressed with so far just rotating thru some different sources now.


----------



## IEManiac

BLON BL-03 vs. **** **** Pro

Please compare and contrast the SQ.


----------



## JEHL

Is it true new BL-03 flattened the bass response?


----------



## baskingshark (May 1, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Is it true new BL-03 flattened the bass response?



The BL-05 u mean?





Yes it does look like bass quantity of the BL-05 is lesser compared to BL-03, based on the manufacturer's graphs (above), with perhaps a slight boost in upper mids for the BL-05.

But so far no one has received a final production BL-05 yet, so maybe wait for some reviews down the line.


----------



## JEHL

Could swear I saw V1 and V2 of the BL-03 although for all I know V2 is simply included better stock eartips and nothing else.

While on that subject. I remember Crinacle praising the tuning and the timbre calling both pleasing yet safe but also mentioning that it lacked in technicality, although he does mention to him it sounded quite easily overwhelmed but never outright muddy. Wonder how many people who own the BL-03 agree with him on this. According to how he measures it, there's VERY LITTLE roll off  in the subbass compared to midbass if at all, which doesn't seem to match what a lot of people say about it. Also to him anyway it seems the only real threat to the BL-03 are the C10, citing that again much more pleasing tuning than the typical KZ tuning making it his favorite KZ so far. I guess this effectively means with the help of 4 extra BAs the C10 is trading timbre for detailing, which makes me wonder if this makes the C10 a more do it all purpose since I assume there are more songs that benefit from better detailing than songs that benefit from better timbre. He doesn't appear to own the DM-480, the TFZ T2 galaxy, nor the ZSX which is kind of a bummer to me (although to be honest I'm pushing my budget a bit too far in these cases). As you can tell I love reading his site mostly because he as a list with an overall ranking in overall sound quality, bang for the buck, tonality grade, technical grade and a short summary that explains his grading so is like rapid fire reading mini reviews of sort. I really wish more head-fiers did this.

I also find hilarious that Riccardo Robecchi gives the BL-03 a 9.8/10 while he mentions cons such as atrocious fit. Unlike crinacle he kinda praises the detailing although like Crinacle he does point out that it is nothing to write home about compared to budget multi driver options out there. With those cons seems like 9.8 is far to high of a score, but hey I can't tell him what to do.

In the end, it's kind of a shame I live in a place where is virtually impossible to try something before I buy, I mean I can but it'll be mostly sony and apple stuff, and only the headphones. Almost everything sound related seems to be subjective, the community can help guiding me... but it's a leap of faith in the end. Isn't it?

As for the BL-05 FR, Kinda wish it had the 05 bass and 03 upper mids or vice versa. Not exactly digging 2k being stronger than the bass.


----------



## baskingshark (May 1, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Could swear I saw V1 and V2 of the BL-03 although for all I know V2 is simply included better stock eartips and nothing else.
> 
> While on that subject. I remember Crinacle praising the tuning and the timbre calling both pleasing yet safe but also mentioning that it lacked in technicality, although he does mention to him it sounded quite easily overwhelmed but never outright muddy. Wonder how many people who own the BL-03 agree with him on this. According to how he measures it, there's VERY LITTLE roll off  in the subbass compared to midbass if at all, which doesn't seem to match what a lot of people say about it. Also to him anyway it seems the only real threat to the BL-03 are the C10, citing that again much more pleasing tuning than the typical KZ tuning making it his favorite KZ so far. I guess this effectively means with the help of 4 extra BAs the C10 is trading timbre for detailing, which makes me wonder if this makes the C10 a more do it all purpose since I assume there are more songs that benefit from better detailing than songs that benefit from better timbre. He doesn't appear to own the DM-480, the TFZ T2 galaxy, nor the ZSX which is kind of a bummer to me (although to be honest I'm pushing my budget a bit too far in these cases). As you can tell I love reading his site mostly because he as a list with an overall ranking in overall sound quality, bang for the buck, tonality grade, technical grade and a short summary that explains his grading so is like rapid fire reading mini reviews of sort. I really wish more head-fiers did this.
> 
> ...



Before coronavirus hit china, i think there was word they wanted to make a BL-03 mk 2 which incorporated a longer nozzle to address the fit issue that most westerners faced with the BL-03, and also to tame down the midbass quantity (and midbass bleed) which quite a fair number of folks didn't like.

And they wanted to release a seperate BL-05 which originally was a piezo + DD config. But from the beta testers feedback, the piezos made the treble too harsh so it seems BLON made the final production BL-05 to be just a DD without the piezos. According to them the DD are of different driver generations between the BL-03 and BL-05 (see BLON thread). Since the final BL-05's FR is somewhat similar to the BL-03 (just with lesser bass and a tinge spicier upper mids), I dunno what's the status of the BL-03 mk2 now. Would it be cost effective to make a BL-03 mk2 IEM with longer nozzle when the BL-05 has the FR they were after in the BL-03 mk2?

Actually i agree with Crinacle that the single DD BL-03 is weak in technicalities. But it excels at timbre and tonality. So in general similarly priced multi BA/hybrids will beat the BLON in technicalities.

As for the bass of the BL-03, different folks have different opinions cause most are not using the stock tips (due to bad fit). So different aftermarket eartips affect the bass response and isolation (which is important in subbass perception). But in general most people find the BL-03 has a midbass hump.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> As you can tell I love reading his site mostly because he as a list with an overall ranking in overall sound quality, bang for the buck, tonality grade, technical grade and a short summary that explains his grading so is like rapid fire reading mini reviews of sort. I really wish more head-fiers did this.


Well if you want a ranking list, I only know of 3 people including my own that has one.

BGGAR: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TH9_bqUq1vANsFiXVbVZ6w8kVA9C3DkknnMGyIcKE7M/edit#gid=0
Crinacle: https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/
my own: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Jonathan Lerner

How does the ie400/500 compare to the recent influx of Chi fi with the recent ie xxx price reduction thanx?


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Well if you want a ranking list, I only know of 3 people including my own that has one.
> 
> BGGAR: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TH9_bqUq1vANsFiXVbVZ6w8kVA9C3DkknnMGyIcKE7M/edit#gid=0
> Crinacle: https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/
> my own: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YNuslYM4CrhMPrOLofzTm4ei7HEfP8AI1zxswrMw2ho/edit?usp=sharing


Now THIS is something I wish I could upvote more than once.

... Also I wonder if BGGAR ranks PURELY on tonality and absolutely nothing else. The S ranking on the BL-03 and the YBF-ISS014 make zero sense otherwise. And now I'm kinda fascinated at the Legacy 3 although that probably won't become relevant for this thread any time soon since it's quite a bit over $100.

Also: "Screeching unnatural garbage" made me ROFLcopter. As well as: "An indescribable affront to God and humanity, both in terms of sound and pricing".


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Now THIS is something I wish I could upvote more than once.
> 
> ... Also I wonder if BGGAR ranks PURELY on tonality and absolutely nothing else. The S ranking on the BL-03 and the YBF-ISS014 make zero sense otherwise. And now I'm kinda fascinated at the Legacy 3 although that probably won't become relevant for this thread any time soon since it's quite a bit over $100.
> 
> Also: "Screeching unnatural garbage" made me ROFLcopter. As well as: "An indescribable affront to God and humanity, both in terms of sound and pricing".


Where does "An indescribable affront to God and humanity, both in terms of sound and pricing" come from?


----------



## Slater

The cable on my NiceHCK EP10 went bad, so I converted it to mmcx.




They sound good for a $10 dynamic IEM, assuming you like a warm v shaped sound.

The biggest downside is a ridiculously short nozzle. If you think the Blon has a short nozzle that causes fitment challenges, the EP10 puts it to shame. The only way I can get them to fit is with really long cored tips, like SpinFits, FlipTips, or SednaFits.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> The cable on my NiceHCK EP10 went bad, so I converted it to mmcx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow with the short nozzle and super long height (and possibly counterweight of the stem), does it even stay in the ears with stock tips?


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> The cable on my NiceHCK EP10 went bad, so I converted it to mmcx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spinfits cp240 should do the trick , maybe also the epro horn tips


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Spinfits cp240 should do the trick , maybe also the epro horn tips



Spinfit CP100 is what I normally use on them.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> Where does "An indescribable affront to God and humanity, both in terms of sound and pricing" come from?


Crinacle's list... but you have to scroll all the way down to the E rank.

Although I hope you don't mind me killing the suspense by telling you already that he's describing the oBravo's Ra C-Cu. Effect Audio's King Arthur suffered a similar fate in the D- rank.

Also I'm actually curious if double flanged tips would work for BL03, since I saw at least one video where they had one of those... I wonder if the EP10 would outright NEED a triple flange since we're talking about that now.

... I also love to learn how to DIY MMCX connectors, and I wonder how MMCX compares to 2 pin in terms of difficulty, as well as DIYing my own cables... so I can braid 22AWG cables.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Wow with the short nozzle and super long height (and possibly counterweight of the stem), does it even stay in the ears with stock tips?



It’s designed so that the long stem fits into the anti-tragus.



Actually an ingenious design that’s surprisingly comfortable.

If the nozzle was longer, it would be even more stable. Otherwise, gotta use long cored tips. The stock tips absolutely suck. But just like the BL-03, once you get the right tips you get a really good fit the sound is really good for the paltry asking price.

You can also wear them up by switching L and R. Obviously that will reverse the channels with the stock fixed cables, but isn’t a problem once converted to mmcx because you can set up the channels properly by plugging the R earpiece into the L mmcx cable and vice versa


----------



## IEManiac (May 2, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Could swear I saw V1 and V2 of the BL-03 although for all I know V2 is simply included better stock eartips and nothing else.
> 
> While on that subject. I remember Crinacle praising the tuning and the timbre calling both pleasing yet safe but also mentioning that it lacked in technicality, although he does mention to him it sounded quite easily overwhelmed but never outright muddy. Wonder how many people who own the BL-03 agree with him on this. According to how he measures it, there's VERY LITTLE roll off  in the subbass compared to midbass if at all, which doesn't seem to match what a lot of people say about it. Also to him anyway it seems the only real threat to the BL-03 are the C10, citing that again much more pleasing tuning than the typical KZ tuning making it his favorite KZ so far. I guess this effectively means with the help of 4 extra BAs the C10 is trading timbre for detailing, which makes me wonder if this makes the C10 a more do it all purpose since I assume there are more songs that benefit from better detailing than songs that benefit from better timbre. He doesn't appear to own the DM-480, the TFZ T2 galaxy, nor the ZSX which is kind of a bummer to me (although to be honest I'm pushing my budget a bit too far in these cases). As you can tell I love reading his site mostly because he as a list with an overall ranking in overall sound quality, bang for the buck, tonality grade, technical grade and a short summary that explains his grading so is like rapid fire reading mini reviews of sort. I really wish more head-fiers did this.
> 
> ...


Yes, individual subjective reviews are notoriously unreliable. One reason is that, for one, people use terms like 'technicalities' without a common rigorous definition. What to do then? Triangulate. The truth will be in the middle.



JEHL said:


> Crinacle's list... but you have to scroll all the way down to the E rank.
> 
> Although I hope you don't mind me killing the suspense by telling you already that he's describing the oBravo's Ra C-Cu. Effect Audio's King Arthur suffered a similar fate in the D- rank.
> 
> ...


Crinacle is but one man. Audio Nirvana is ultimately an individual path. The Ear is a lonely hunter.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> I'm actually curious if double flanged tips would work for BL03, since I saw at least one video where they had one of those... I wonder if the EP10 would outright NEED a triple flange since we're talking about that now.



Yes, double and triple flange tips are another method to solve fit problems, due to the extra long length of many multi-flange tips. Especially triple flange Xmas trees, which are really long.

You do have to check the individual tip though, as some 2 and 3 flange tips have a recessed core. You need the ones with the long (non-recessed) core.

Recessed core:


Long core:


Unfortunately, Xmas trees are uncomfortable for me, because they are so long they feel like they are inserting into my brain. When I use triple flange tips, I have to trim the top flange off, converting them into DIY double flange tips.

But yeah back to BL-03; if you have fit problems definitely try double or triple flange tips. Or FlipTips, SpinFits, SednaFit (not the Short model though), KZ Starlines, etc. You can also try the o ring trick or the eartip core trick (which is a variation on the o ring trick).


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Yes, double and triple flange tips are another method to solve fit problems, due to the extra long length of many multi-flange tips. Especially triple flange Xmas trees, which are really long.
> 
> You do have to check the individual tip though, as some 2 and 3 flange tips have a recessed core. You need the ones with the long (non-recessed) core.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S82M9PG/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_aaoREb77KJBXW


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S82M9PG/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_aaoREb77KJBXW



The only reason why I never got those is they include SML, when all I need are M size. So basically I’m paying $15 for 1 pair of tips, which only make sense if I’m Jeff Bezos or Bill Gates.

Maybe I will consider them if they eventually offer 3 pairs of all the same size.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> It’s designed so that the long stem fits into the anti-tragus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Buds eh!


----------



## darmanastartes

JEHL said:


> Could swear I saw V1 and V2 of the BL-03 although for all I know V2 is simply included better stock eartips and nothing else.
> 
> While on that subject. I remember Crinacle praising the tuning and the timbre calling both pleasing yet safe but also mentioning that it lacked in technicality, although he does mention to him it sounded quite easily overwhelmed but never outright muddy. Wonder how many people who own the BL-03 agree with him on this. According to how he measures it, there's VERY LITTLE roll off  in the subbass compared to midbass if at all, which doesn't seem to match what a lot of people say about it. Also to him anyway it seems the only real threat to the BL-03 are the C10, citing that again much more pleasing tuning than the typical KZ tuning making it his favorite KZ so far. I guess this effectively means with the help of 4 extra BAs the C10 is trading timbre for detailing, which makes me wonder if this makes the C10 a more do it all purpose since I assume there are more songs that benefit from better detailing than songs that benefit from better timbre. He doesn't appear to own the DM-480, the TFZ T2 galaxy, nor the ZSX which is kind of a bummer to me (although to be honest I'm pushing my budget a bit too far in these cases). As you can tell I love reading his site mostly because he as a list with an overall ranking in overall sound quality, bang for the buck, tonality grade, technical grade and a short summary that explains his grading so is like rapid fire reading mini reviews of sort. I really wish more head-fiers did this.
> 
> ...


I have a comparison between the CCA-C10 and the Blon BL-03 in my BL-03 review.
I've also reviewed the ZSX and the DM-480.


----------



## SilverEars (May 2, 2020)

I just pulled the trigger on a wired ANC iems with in-line mic for cheap.  It's the Samsung Advanced ANC earphones.  Only $15 on Amazon Prime!  Totally worth the risk as I like ANC tech (as I find thrm highly practical), and curious how they perform.  I'm suspicious they maybe fake since so cheap, but I have doubts they would be with ANC and a battery.

I have Apple AirPods Pro TWS, but wanted a wired ANC set that happens to be in iem format as I hate being on the go with full-sized.  The alternative would be Bose QC20, which still goes for whopping $250!

So, definately worth a try at the $15 price.

https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/m...advanced-anc-earphones--black-eo-ig950bbegus/


----------



## RikudouGoku

SilverEars said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a wired ANC iems with in-line mic for cheap.  It's the Samsung Advanced ANC earphones.  Only $15 on Amazon Prime!  Totally worth the risk as I like ANC tech (as I find thrm highly practical), and curious how they perform.  I'm suspicious they maybe fake since so cheap, but I have doubts they would be with ANC and a battery.
> 
> I have Apple AirPods Pro TWS, but wanted a wired ANC set that happens to be in iem format as I hate being on the go with full-sized.  The alternative would be Bose QC20, which still goes for whopping $250!
> 
> ...


15 usd sounds too good to be true to me.... like even the Xiaomi ANC iem costs more than that and it is a chi-fi brand.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/7ctq6g/mi_anc_typec_inear_earphones_review/


----------



## SilverEars (May 2, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> 15 usd sounds too good to be true to me.... like even the Xiaomi ANC iem costs more than that and it is a chi-fi brand.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/7ctq6g/mi_anc_typec_inear_earphones_review/


Interesting.  I have not heard of this one.  I need to look into this one as well.  Anybody try the Xiaomi?

Any others out there I'm not aware of?


----------



## RikudouGoku

SilverEars said:


> Interesting.  I have not heard of this one.  I need to look into this one as well.  Anybody try the Xiaomi?
> 
> Any others out there I'm not aware of?


I used xiaomi stuff years ago (like the Piston 2 and then hybrid, hybrid pro) but all of them died on me due to the cable and since they dont have replaceable cables I couldnt fix them....I had to buy new ones from them like once every 6 months or so and then I finally had it with them and tried KZ due to some reddit recommendation...and that is how I ended up here  .

But if the ANC iem sounds like their hybrid then It isnt worth the 40 usd it costs if you look at build and sound quality only. But if you want ANC then I dont know any other options.
And as I mentioned above that samsung anc at 15 usd sounds too cheap to be true, although best if you do your own research on them.


----------



## SilverEars (May 2, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> I used xiaomi stuff years ago (like the Piston 2 and then hybrid, hybrid pro) but all of them died on me due to the cable and since they dont have replaceable cables I couldnt fix them....I had to buy new ones from them like once every 6 months or so and then I finally had it with them and tried KZ due to some reddit recommendation...and that is how I ended up here  .
> 
> But if the ANC iem sounds like their hybrid then It isnt worth the 40 usd it costs if you look at build and sound quality only. But if you want ANC then I dont know any other options.
> And as I mentioned above that samsung anc at 15 usd sounds too cheap to be true, although best if you do your own research on them.


I've had my AKG stock iems that came with Samsung phone for years, and only the coating started wearing off.  One of the logo plates came off.  The cable is sheathed in fabric material, not rubber.  It last and lasts with the fabric material on the exterior.  It's the iem I can throw around and don't really care about, and use it alot, but the cable isn't even close to wearing out.  It's crazy durable, but I'm one of those guys that really haven't worn out any iem cables. 

It turns out I use this one a lot due to the in-line mic.  I have to talk to people on the phone, and in-line mic has the best voice pick-up over something like TWS mics.  Although I have the AirPods Pro, the barrier the keeps me from using it often is the mic quality.  In-line mic is just better.


----------



## SilverEars

I'm going to layout what is an ideal setup in terms of practical perspective:

A phone with good sound quality.  A wired iem with in-line mic that can be converted to ANC in certain situations and has good sound quality with the ANC off.  Replaceable battery for the ANC.

Alterntively a TWS with good SQ and ANC and quality mic (this one is difficult).

With this, i'm all set.  Portable end-game that fits all my needs.


----------



## CoFire (May 2, 2020)

Podster said:


> I concur, using that same cable on my BA10’s So I just got a loaner box (obviously to push me over the edge)! LOL Got the KXXs, Starfields, iT01, Diamonds and a Universal Eartech. Moondrops are nice, was expecting a little more from the iBasso but its OK and does have some bass but it’s the Diamond I’m most impressed with so far just rotating thru some different sources now.



This is intriguing to me. I borrowed the IT01 about a year ago still can't get them out of my mind. I see on Amazon now they are going for $59 and $69 depending on color preference. I may have to venture out svs get these, BUT I also have the Diamonds on the way for about a month now! Can you compare the Diamonds to the other iems? The Moondrop Starfield are also on my short list. I never took the KPE, KXXS or Starfield plunge as I went the DM6 route. Since getting the T800, I need to sell the DM6.



IEManiac said:


> BLON BL-03 vs. **** **** Pro
> 
> Please compare and contrast the SQ.



The BLON is more cohesive in the mids, a warmer overall sound and the timbre is great as everyone notes. The soundstage isn't small but isn't as large as the **** Pros. I like the mid bass bump. I use Azla Earfit Sedna Light tips and an aftermarket cable I modified to fit. The fit is perfect now. They are so inexpensive and sound so good, I use them to run in using an ES100 as a source. They sound good!

The **** Pro have less of a bass bump, modest subbass and a larger soundstage but to me the soundstage is a bit disjointed still and sounds like some stadium sound DSP effect. The mic sucks on the stock cable and acoustic instruments sound terrible. Listening to Dave Matthews Band really brings this out whereas on the BLON, I'd say they excel at acoustic instruments.

I have not AB'd them but if you give me a song, I can.



Slater said:


> It’s designed so that the long stem fits into the anti-tragus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have these and I didn't get the hype. I struggled with fit. I may have to dust them off to try themout again. I do remember thembeing warm but lacking in detail, maybe a tad small on the soundstage.


----------



## JEHL (May 2, 2020)

I read also that some custom cables can straight up kill BL03's bass. Does that mean BL03 is extremely cable sensitive?

Edit: I ask because I'm mostly used to the idea that cables only make minute changes to the sound unless they're malfunctioning outright.


----------



## IEManiac

Which of the KBEARs is the most neutral-ish and balanced?


----------



## IEManiac

Please share your thoughts on the SQ of the *TFZ Queen LTD* and whether it is duplicative if one already owns the T2 Galaxy.


----------



## peskypesky

JEHL said:


> *I read also that some custom cables can straight up kill BL03's bass.* Does that mean BL03 is extremely cable sensitive?
> 
> Edit: I ask because I'm mostly used to the idea that cables only make minute changes to the sound unless they're malfunctioning outright.


sounds like nonsense to me


----------



## JEHL

I mean I thought so too, but maybe someone can prove otherwise?


----------



## Slater (May 2, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I mean I thought so too, but maybe someone can prove otherwise?



Most likely, whoever said that had a 3rd party 2-pin cable and they plugged it in out of phase. That kills bass, so they blame the cable when in reality it is their fault for accidentally plugging the cable in backwards.

People would sometimes complain about the same thing with various KZs (having “no bass”) when in reality it turned out to be the cable plugged in out-of-phase.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> I read also that some custom cables can straight up kill BL03's bass. Does that mean BL03 is extremely cable sensitive?
> 
> Edit: I ask because I'm mostly used to the idea that cables only make minute changes to the sound unless they're malfunctioning outright.



I think a few people here had an issue with the stock BL-03's cable, as the earhooks were too stiff, so they tended to yank the IEM out of the ear canal. Which may contribute to poor fit/seal and hence loss of bass frequencies. Not everyone had this issue though. So the affected people seem to have fixed this issue by cutting the plastic sheaths of the earhooks, or wearing it cable down, or using a hairdryer to mould the plastic sheath to a better shape etc. Or just by buying another aftermarket cable.

As for cables changing sound signature, now that is a controversial big can of worms that is best left untouched. I've seen flamewars start over it here, and there are both camps that say it works and that it doesn't, but I respect the views of both camps. Personally, I think eartips and source are way more important in affecting the BL-03's midbass than cables.


----------



## JEHL (May 2, 2020)

I'm pretty sure most people would recommend getting another cable, but I wonder if trimming the memory hook is a good enough cheap alternative for the ones where the main issue is a bad memory hook.

Edit: So I guess it's the infamous Layer 8 issue after all.


----------



## Nimweth

IEManiac said:


> Which of the KBEARs is the most neutral-ish and balanced?


I have F1, KB06 and Diamond. F1 is the most neutral of the three, the KB06 is mildly V shaped but still quite balanced. Diamond is the most refined and detailed but it does have a mid-bass emphasis. I do not have the KB04 or KB10 although the CCA A10 is similar to the latter and is quite bright in tonality with excellent detail.


----------



## Podster

CoFire said:


> This is intriguing to me. I borrowed the IT01 about a year ago still can't get them out of my mind. I see on Amazon now they are going for $59 and $69 depending on color preference. I may have to venture out svs get these, BUT I also have the Diamonds on the way for about a month now! Can you compare the Diamonds to the other iems? The Moondrop Starfield are also on my short list. I never took the KPE, KXXS or Starfield plunge as I went the DM6 route. Since getting the T800, I need to sell the DM6.



So I've had the iT01, KXXs, Starfields and Diamonds for a few days now in rotation and to be honest I'm not all that impressed with the IT01 as I thought I would be but with that said the red/blue pair for $60 is about right and fair for what I hear. I think both the Starfields and Diamond are better sounding and for sure worth a Ben Franklin each but of course the KXXs is a step above them but you are also talking twice the price. If you like your Diamonds when you get them you'll like the Starfields and both are easy on the ears for long sessions.


----------



## IEManiac

Podster said:


> So I've had the iT01, KXXs, Starfields and Diamonds for a few days now in rotation and to be honest I'm not all that impressed with the IT01 as I thought I would be but with that said the red/blue pair for $60 is about right and fair for what I hear. I think both the Starfields and Diamond are better sounding and for sure worth a Ben Franklin each but of course the KXXs is a step above them but you are also talking twice the price. If you like your Diamonds when you get them you'll like the Starfields and both are easy on the ears for long sessions.


Does one _need_ the Diamond of one already has the Starfield?


----------



## illumidata

IEManiac said:


> Does one _need_ the Diamond of one already has the Starfield?


Looking at it from the other side of the equation, I don't _think_ one does. 

Full disclosure, I'm a borderline bass head, so not looking for less bass in a set.


----------



## IEManiac

I asked for insights into the *TFZ Queen LTD* and got nothing, so I took a chance and ordered one for $48. It should arrive in a few days...


----------



## Podster (May 3, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> Does one _need_ the Diamond of one already has the Starfield?



Could be what you New Kids on the Block call a side grade however the Starfield and Diamond do have a different sound to them. I’m not going to review or throw a bunch of regurgitated words at you either. For my ears the Starfield have a little more laid back and rich sound compared to the Diamonds. I also think both have plenty of bass (I’m no Basshead) but I like solid bass that hits with authority and once again for my old ears both these iem’s hold their own on bass. Guess it’s hard for me to slap on the “Side Grade” moniker to any iem’s because I own somewhere between 40-50 iem’s and for me absolutely none of them sound just the same, even if your graph reads identical measures they never sound just alike. Now I will say if you are on a tight budget and can’t buy a locker full of iem’s then buy all means try to gather enough info off reviews to pick what you think will cover your bases. But don’t let the word side grade cloud or confuse or like a Libra you may never make up your mind!

@peskypesky, some iem makers do get it right on cables if they match their babies to one and put as much thought into how the signal gets to that ear piece! But also be aware that cable resistance can also cause an iem to actually sound worse so sometimes it’s like all things in life “Trial & Error” and I say this because specs (not unlike graphs) don’t always mean what you hear will be better or worse.


----------



## MrDelicious

How is the Kbear Diamond with metal?


----------



## Podster

MrDelicious said:


> How is the Kbear Diamond with metal?



Well are we talking my age metal (Zep) or something newer like System of the Down! May have to give me tour metal and I’ll check it out as you may want Rat or Warrant, like all genre’s it’s subjective to ones interpretation!


----------



## MrDelicious

Podster said:


> Well are we talking my age metal (Zep) or something newer like System of the Down! May have to give me tour metal and I’ll check it out as you may want Rat or Warrant, like all genre’s it’s subjective to ones interpretation!


All kinds, but more modern stuff mainly. Try these two:


----------



## Slater (May 3, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> How is the Kbear Diamond with metal?





Podster said:


> Well are we talking my age metal (Zep) or something newer like System of the Down! May have to give me tour metal and I’ll check it out as you may want Rat or Warrant, like all genre’s it’s subjective to ones interpretation!



What about with metal that’s *literally* metal?


----------



## Podster

MrDelicious said:


> All kinds, but more modern stuff mainly. Try these two:




1st track gets a little congested and distorts in the busier section but I'm thinking it's more the recording than the Diamonds as the 2nd track is very clear and well balanced all the way thru. Solid bass on both tracks, as a matter a fact @Slater 's cut seems to be better recorded as well. On that first track the vocals seem recessed but I'm not familiar with the band and that may be the way they are to sound. Now this could all change if I were on a DSD DAP with higher bit rate file but for this test I have the Diamonds plugged into my original Shanling Up.


----------



## nacho0asd

Hey everyone, hope you're all doing good. I own a pair of KZ ZSN Pro's and I'd like to get an upgrade, with a similar sound signature (something with safer treble would be appreciated) and 0.78mm or MMCX connectors instead of QDC/0.75mm. Price point isn't much of a concern but if it's close to the ZSN Pro price it would be nice. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JEHL (May 4, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I know i've seen it before but I missed the exact location and search function isn't the most helpful here but While both are well within budget and highly available I'm still curious what benefits do you notice in the ZS10 Pro vs ZSN Pro.





tgx78 said:


> Less peaky highs. Especially 8khz region. Go with the ZS10 Pro



I've also heard ZSX is even better audio wise but it also appears to also be a downgrade comfort wise.

... I ended up ordering the BL03 because I want to try Cuphead with them.

Edit: Forgot to quote the message above because I derped.


----------



## Podster

Well I'm in office today so for the next 8 or so hours I'll put the gang here thru their paces on my FX Audio DAC 6, I am enjoying them and seeing a couple joining the ranks (Like I need more iem's bad)  Pretty sure 3 of the 5 can be had in the sub $100 if shopped right and of course during Chinese Yippy-Ky-Yeah days


----------



## etlouis (May 4, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> Yes, individual subjective reviews are notoriously unreliable. One reason is that, for one, people use terms like 'technicalities' without a common rigorous definition. What to do then? Triangulate. The truth will be in the middle.
> 
> 
> Crinacle is but one man. Audio Nirvana is ultimately an individual path. The Ear is a lonely hunter.



Crin oh well, at least he doesn't pump out hype and reviews. He explains technicality* here:

https://crinacle.com/2019/02/04/what-is-technical-ability-according-to-me-myself-and-i/





JEHL said:


> Now THIS is something I wish I could upvote more than once.
> 
> ... Also I wonder if BGGAR ranks PURELY on tonality and absolutely nothing else. The S ranking on the BL-03 and the YBF-ISS014 make zero sense otherwise. And now I'm kinda fascinated at the Legacy 3 although that probably won't become relevant for this thread any time soon since it's quite a bit over $100.
> 
> Also: "Screeching unnatural garbage" made me ROFLcopter. As well as: "An indescribable affront to God and humanity, both in terms of sound and pricing".




BGGAR ranks with his ears. He likes bass and chifi, obviously. For the most part the descriptions on his list are okay. If somebody grabbed my shoulder and asked me what I think about X earphones, I'd blurt out the same response. I also know why he ranked YSS and blon at S. Pure BA syndrome. Yes that happens after you listen to months of "TOTL" iems. Eventually the BA timbre gets to you and here comes a well-tuned DD and your eyes light up.

I think the Yissblob deserves an S, but only in their respective price range. It is difficult to generate a list in disregard of price. Say for example placing Yissblob side to side with IER-Z1R in S, and then EX1000 is one grade below in tier-A.... you get what I mean? The list gives you a general idea, not exact placements.

IMO the usual earphone problems that exist in blon stops it from being "high-grade". Having good tonality doesn't mean immunity towards decade-old budget iem problems: Janky cable, awkward fit, overwhelming bass and hissy trebles. It's side-to-side with things like KZ ATE and MH755.


----------



## JEHL

I wanted to be wrong but turns out blinded by nostalgia is the answer, huh?


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Well I'm in office today so for the next 8 or so hours I'll put the gang here thru their paces on my FX Audio DAC 6, I am enjoying them and seeing a couple joining the ranks (Like I need more iem's bad)  Pretty sure 3 of the 5 can be had in the sub $100 if shopped right and of course during Chinese Yippy-Ky-Yeah days



Hey Pod, what's the red and blue IEM at the bottom next to the IT01? I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## Podster (May 5, 2020)

The Eartech Dual BA, they have pretty much been a CIEM company but have released the Dual BA and two Triple Models.

https://www.eartechmusic.com/product/universal-in-ear-monitor/
The Bass Strong triple in Butterscotch shell with Graphite faceplates would be my choice if I was to buy a pair


----------



## etlouis

JEHL said:


> I wanted to be wrong but turns out blinded by nostalgia is the answer, huh?



Heh. In the sub 100 price range, single DD designs are the best. As illustrated by the success of BLON and YISS. I think KZ-ATE is pretty impressive too, at $10. Once they try to stick like 100 mickey mouse BAs inside cheap shells without any kind of proper crossover and dampening... we start to get weirder products and worse value.


----------



## JEHL

Just out of curiosity, and hopefully I'm not sidetracking too much here. are blob and yiss actual nicknames?


----------



## mbwilson111

JEHL said:


> Just out of curiosity, and hopefully I'm not sidetracking too much here. are blob and yiss actual nicknames?


No. They annoy me


----------



## chinmie

mbwilson111 said:


> No. They annoy me



yup. not to mention it would make it harder for people to search information about them here


----------



## IEManiac

etlouis said:


> Heh. In the sub 100 price range, single DD designs are the best. As illustrated by the success of BLON and YISS. I think KZ-ATE is pretty impressive too, at $10. Once they try to stick like 100 mickey mouse BAs inside cheap shells without any kind of proper crossover and dampening... we start to get weirder products and worse value.


Not really.


----------



## Podster (May 5, 2020)

etlouis said:


> Heh. In the sub 100 price range, single DD designs are the best. As illustrated by the success of BLON and YISS. I think KZ-ATE is pretty impressive too, at $10. Once they try to stick like 100 mickey mouse BAs inside cheap shells without any kind of proper crossover and dampening... we start to get weirder products and worse value.



You know before I got these I kind of felt that way about Chi-Fi all BA's but I don't think you are giving enough credit to these tuner/designers just because they are not big name players. I also think their prices are commensurate to each model here:











I might also add at least for my ears all these all BA offerings benefit from being balanced


----------



## etlouis

Podster said:


> You know before I got these I kind of felt that way about Chi-Fi all BA's but I don't think you are giving enough credit to these tuner/designers just because they are not big name players. I also think their prices are commensurate to each model here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DMVP and ****. I have a few **** cables and they're quality products. Soft pliable and sounds good. 

How is **** HQ12 compared to similarly priced Fearless/Moondrop/Thieaudio ?


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> yup. not to mention it would make it harder for people to search information about them here



It seems very few people search for anything anyways lol


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> It seems very few people search for anything anyways lol



What, you mean we have search capabilities in here  I've got to come out from under this Rock said no one but Patrick Star


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> What, you mean we have search capabilities in here  I've got to come out from under this Rock said no one but Patrick Star


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> It seems very few people search for anything anyways lol


Yes I have done the search myself to help answer someone's questions . They could have done it.  I know you have done the same.

It does say in the posting guidelines (the one we are told to read when we join) to read and search before asking questions.

I have googled for people too.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes I have done the search myself to help answer someone's questions . They could have done it.  I know you have done the same.
> 
> It does say in the posting guidelines (the one we are told to read when we join) to read and search before asking questions.
> 
> I have googled for people too.



Guidelines! We don't need no stinking Guidelines  It's hard to believe anyone actually expects you to actually read


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Guidelines! We don't need no stinking Guidelines  It's hard to believe anyone actually expects you to actually read


Actually they are needed.


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Actually they are needed.



MB, you and my wife would get along like two peas in a pod (All pun intended)  I just have to get a little sarcastic when common sense is the obvious! Happy to see you posting


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Yes I have done the search myself to help answer someone's questions . They could have done it.  I know you have done the same.
> 
> It does say in the posting guidelines (the one we are told to read when we join) to read and search before asking questions.
> 
> I have googled for people too.



Yes, I use search all of the time as well. It works great, although not as good as the old site.

I’m talking about the people who just want to be spoon fed everything without even trying to search first (because “they’re busy” or “their time is valuable”).


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Yes, I use search all of the time as well. It works great, although not as good as the old site.
> 
> I’m talking about the people who just want to be spoon fed everything without even trying to search first (because “they’re busy” or “they’re time is valuable”).



Think that falls under the "Legend in ones own mind" category or possibly let me call one of my servants  Then again I believe the New Czar would put it as "He's a great guy, really great, really terrific, other guys? Total disasters, believe me! Ask anyone" I guess we really refer to him as a POTUS But leans too Dick-Tator

OK, enough depressing sarcasm. Hopefully this $99 (W/$10 discount) jewel will cheer you up


----------



## mbwilson111

Slater said:


> Yes, I use search all of the time as well. It works great, although not as good as the old site.
> 
> I’m talking about the people who just want to be spoon fed everything without even trying to search first (because “they’re busy” or “they’re time is valuable”).



Maybe they think we know everything off the top of our head.you know because of Headphoneus Supremus lable. 

Anyone can get that as soon they get to 1500 posts.  They dont even have to be good posts.They could be totally useless posts.


----------



## RikudouGoku

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they think we know everything off the top of our head.you know because of Headphoneus Supremus lable.
> 
> Anyone can get that as soon they get to 1500 posts.  They dont even have to be good posts.They could be totally useless posts.


oh is it at 1500 posts? damn im close then lol.


----------



## JEHL

Shortcuts will not be tolerated.


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Shortcuts will not be tolerated.


most of the time it is much faster to just search it up yourself than waiting for someone else that might be on the other side of the globe to answer it for you though...


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> Maybe they think we know everything off the top of our head.you know because of Headphoneus Supremus lable.
> 
> Anyone can get that as soon they get to 1500 posts.  They dont even have to be good posts.They could be totally useless posts.



Damn, you gave away how I did it so fast  Although hanging around here since 2007 could have something to do with it. Sure wish I could get mine to read "Headphoneus Supremeus" W/(Idiot Savant) added to be more factual


----------



## mbwilson111 (May 5, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> oh is it at 1500 posts? damn im close then lol.



Take your time. Purposely posting random stuff to bump post count is frowned upon.  Did you know making a bunch of posts in  a row is against the rules?  If you need to add something just use the option.  Someone made 9 posts a row once and when someone said something, he said he could not be bothered to edit. I have seen people make a second post just to correct a spelling!


----------



## Podster (May 5, 2020)

mbwilson111 said:


> Take your time. Purposely posting random stuff to bump post count is frowned upon.  Did you know making a bunch of posts in  a row is against the rules?  If you need to add something just use the option.  Someone made 9 posts a row once and when someone said something, he said he could not be bothered to edit. I have seen make a second post just to correct a spelling!



Oh Jesus, there's an edit feature too  You are making this too easy for me! I actually find the edit a totally better method and you can even add pics or more pics via the edit. I mean it's simply genius

Testing the EDIT, have I made 9 post in a row yet


----------



## captione

I frequently use the search function in this site if I want to see a particular pair's reviews or opinions, reading through them usually took me hours. I really need to do something to alleviate the boredom. Maybe I'll make my wood grain shelled Vidos a reality once this turmoil ends.


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Damn, you gave away how I did it so fast  Although hanging around here since 2007 could have something to do with it. Sure wish I could get mine to read "Headphoneus Supremeus" W/(Idiot Savant) added to be more factual


Ask a mod to do that for you.


----------



## Hemanse

Anyone have any recommendations for a 50-60$ pair for movie watching and gaming? I'm looking for a pair with the cable hanging down. I have a pair of Blon BL-03 that I love, but for longer sessions I very much prefer the cable hanging down, instead of around the ear.

Maybe something like the Tin T2?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a 50-60$ pair for movie watching and gaming? I'm looking for a pair with the cable hanging down. I have a pair of Blon BL-03 that I love, but for longer sessions I very much prefer the cable hanging down, instead of around the ear.
> 
> Maybe something like the Tin T2?


For competitive gaming? Fps? If any of those are yes I would say the Final Audio E500 is great for it (especially at the low cost and the Type E tips).


----------



## Hemanse

RikudouGoku said:


> For competitive gaming? Fps? If any of those are yes I would say the Final Audio E500 is great for it (especially at the low cost and the Type E tips).



I wouldn't say competitive gaming. Just general gaming, but probably mostly for watching movies. I like using in ears sometimes when watching a movie in bed and don't want to deal with big over ears


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> I wouldn't say competitive gaming. Just general gaming, but probably mostly for watching movies. I like using in ears sometimes when watching a movie in bed and don't want to deal with big over ears


I see, because for more competitive stuff you want a more neutral profile so you can actually hear footsteps and stuff. But if not I would be happy with the blon, makes explosions more fun lol.

For movies, others will have to help you. As I only use my speakers when I watch anything (Anime).


----------



## JEHL (May 5, 2020)

Feel free to prove me wrong but I saw some test in a steam forum in CS:GO and found that the most important frequencies are 32Hz for jumping sounds, 64-125Hz for footsteps and 8-16KHz for the bullet ricochet sounds. So I'm kinda curious what would be good for those particular frequencies.

Edit: Sounds like the answer is an EXTREMELY U shaped phone, doesn't it?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Well, I use my headphones (Blon B20) the majority of the time I play competitive (overwatch) so I might not be qualified to give an accurate recommendation.

I guess something with good soundstage, details, instrument separation and imaging is good for gaming. The LZ A6 mini sounds like a good pick. (but it is over-ear so not what @Hemanse wanted)


----------



## Hemanse

I do have 2-3 pairs of over and on ear I use. I just would like a pair of in ears probably mostly for movie watching, I just don't really know what to look for and if in ears in this price range are any good for that purpose


----------



## Podster

Hemanse said:


> I do have 2-3 pairs of over and on ear I use. I just would like a pair of in ears probably mostly for movie watching, I just don't really know what to look for and if in ears in this price range are any good for that purpose



You want something that just hangs right, for $10 you could try a Monk Bud and MH755 Sony's! I'd think either would be good for movies and even if not you could base how they sound to you on what you might want. Not a wallet killer just to try them


----------



## Hemanse

Podster said:


> You want something that just hangs right, for $10 you could try a Monk Bud and MH755 Sony's! I'd think either would be good for movies and even if not you could base how they sound to you on what you might want. Not a wallet killer just to try them



Thank you. I love the sound signature of the Blons BL03, but for longer sessions like movie watching, they start to get uncomfortable. That's where I prefer something that hangs down instead of over the ear.


----------



## Podster

Hemanse said:


> Thank you. I love the sound signature of the Blons BL03, but for longer sessions like movie watching, they start to get uncomfortable. That's where I prefer something that hangs down instead of over the ear.



I understand, since I never jumped on the Blon train I can't comment on what you might find with their signature that hangs down, is light and comfortable in the $50/$60 range so let those in the know chime in here. Good luck on your quest


----------



## RikudouGoku

Hemanse said:


> Thank you. I love the sound signature of the Blons BL03, but for longer sessions like movie watching, they start to get uncomfortable. That's where I prefer something that hangs down instead of over the ear.


Hmm maybe the final audio e3000 can be good for you.


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Hmm maybe the final audio e3000 can be good for you.


+1


----------



## JEHL (May 5, 2020)

I think all the T series from Tin HiFi can be worn cable down as well? Although audio wise I imagine they're ill suited for movies unless you filter or cover their vents. Is it true Final Audio Design suffers from QC issues or this is just Crinacle nonsense?

Edit: Typos.

Edit 2: Even if true, I can't imagine the QC being anywhere close to the MMCX female issues of the YBF-ISS014.


----------



## Hemanse

JEHL said:


> I think all the T series from Tin HiFi can be worn cable down as well? Although audio wise I imagine they're ill suited for movies unless you filter or cover their vents. Is it true Final Audio Design suffers from QC issues or this is just Crinacle nonsense?
> 
> Edit: Typos.



I was thinking the T2, as you say the bass can be improved by covering the vent. E3000 also look interesting.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 5, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I think all the T series from Tin HiFi can be worn cable down as well? Although audio wise I imagine they're ill suited for movies unless you filter or cover their vents. Is it true Final Audio Design suffers from QC issues or this is just Crinacle nonsense?
> 
> Edit: Typos.
> 
> Edit 2: Even if true, I can't imagine the QC being anywhere close to the MMCX female issues of the YBF-ISS014.


Within my limitations, of course, I can't understand who would prefer E3000 to ED9 given their cost...
(I have both)

P. S. Even considering the cost of the excellent E3000 tips...


----------



## Hemanse

PhonoPhi said:


> Within my limitations, of course, I can't understand who would prefer E3000 to ED9 given their cost...
> (I have both)
> 
> P. S. Even considering the cost of the excellent E3000 tips...



Which of the 2 would fit watching movies with? If any of them.


----------



## JEHL

Kailuhong AR-3001 anyone?


----------



## PhonoPhi

PhonoPhi said:


> Within my limitations, of course, I can't understand who would prefer E3000 to ED9 given their cost...
> (I have both)





Hemanse said:


> Which of the 2 would fit watching movies with? If any of them.


E3000 are all about midbass to me, a warm signature for totally treble averse.
ED9 have two filters, one is bass-enhanced, surely ED9 are not as smooth and refined as E3000 but with two filters and better cable at ~1/5 prive of E3000?

If you may be into unnecessary spending and into all-BAs, TRN X6 have a thoroughly unique tuning that fits as a HiFi version of hearing aids for hours of fatigue-free watching movies 
(Well, recollecting the jumping tips and total TRN QC void - still rather not...)


----------



## Hemanse

PhonoPhi said:


> E3000 are all about midbass to me, a warm signature for totally treble averse.
> ED9 have two filters, one is bass-enhanced, surely ED9 are not as smooth and refined as E3000 but with two filters and better cable at ~1/5 prive of E3000?
> 
> If you may be into unnecessary spending and into all-BAs, TRN X6 have a thoroughly unique tuning that fits as a HiFi version of hearing aids for hours of fatigue-free watching movies
> (Well, recollecting the jumping tips and total TRN QC void - still rather not...)



Thanks, will look around a bit and see, but as you say, for the price the ED9 are worth a try for 15$. I just need to find something that sounds like the Blon BL03, but actually fits my ear better, even with mods to make the tips longer and using foam tips, they still arent that comfortable.


----------



## Slater (May 5, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Kailuhong AR-3001 anyone?



I have one. It’s also known as the Elistooop Mini.

It’s the smallest and lightest earphone I own. It will disappear into your ear, and would work great for sleeping.

The cable is microphonic due to the design, but you could wear it up to reduce the microphonics. It is only available with a microphone cable if that matters.

The sound is surprisingly good for such a small driver (5.6mm). I was pleasantly surprised. It’s got a warm v shaped tune, like an analog vinyl or tube amp style sound. Honestly, it’s a welcome change to hybrid BAs, which can get fatiguing after a while.

It has a spacious sound that sounds similar to full size headphones. Be aware that it has a bit of sibilance. There is also some upper treble roll off.

It’s sensitive to insertion depth, which is a plus because of its small size and extremely light weight, you can easily play with the insertion depth to find the sweet spot.




For its price, it’s worth having for when you want something ridiculously small and light for on the go.

I keep mine in a small silicone envelope style case (that came with the Meizu EP52), which slips effortlessly into my pocket.


----------



## pfloyd

JEHL said:


> Kailuhong AR-3001 anyone?


Yup 😎👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

pfloyd said:


> Yup 😎👍


Wow, and here I thought the Moondrop spaceship was tiny... Wonder if there is anything else smaller out there...


----------



## Slater

pfloyd said:


> Yup 😎👍



What tips are those on the Kailuhong?


----------



## JEHL

It's safe to say I owe it to Hemanse for the comfortable IEMs you can wear cable down for hours suggestion. But I wonder if someone could take it even farther... by making a thread dedicated to IEMs you could literally fall asleep with. suffices to say AR-3001 probably wipes the floor with everyone else for the sub $20.


----------



## DBaldock9

Some of the smallest earphones I've got, are the DEAT HiFi Small, from Penon Audio -
https://penonaudio.com/deat-small.htm


----------



## mochill

RikudouGoku said:


> Wow, and here I thought the Moondrop spaceship was tiny... Wonder if there is anything else smaller out there...


I have alot of tiny iems , final audio design f series , e series , aurisonics rockets , AAW Q , advanced sound 1m , sleepers , flare audio r2s r2pro joce x6....etc


----------



## baskingshark (May 5, 2020)

Hemanse said:


> Thank you. I love the sound signature of the Blons BL03, but for longer sessions like movie watching, they start to get uncomfortable. That's where I prefer something that hangs down instead of over the ear.



Actually the BLON BL-03 can be worn cable down. If u are using the stock cable, u can cut the plastic earhooks (though this is irreversible) and switch the L earpiece to R ear and vice versa.
But the stock BLON cable has an angled connector so it looks a bit awkward to wear cable down. Another option for cable down BLON usage is to just purchase a sub $10 cable with a straight connector (I personally use the NiceHCK 8 core cable, around $ 6-  7 USD during sales).
Check out this post by @DynamicEars (credit to him): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-40#post-15283193

But do be aware that for some of these IEMs, wearing them cable down may increase microphonics. But cable down is more comfortable and easy to remove sometimes compared to over ears.


Another IEM I found that is pretty good for gaming and movies is the Jade Audio EA3. Wide soundstage, great subbass and above average technicalities. However, it is a bright IEM, so not the best for treble sensitive folks. And I think it can only be worn cable over ears, but it is comfortable.


----------



## chinmie

Hemanse said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a 50-60$ pair for movie watching and gaming? I'm looking for a pair with the cable hanging down. I have a pair of Blon BL-03 that I love, but for longer sessions I very much prefer the cable hanging down, instead of around the ear.
> 
> Maybe something like the Tin T2?



if you can still consider cable up option, try the ZS10 Pro (or the ZSX, but i personally haven't tried this one). 

it works great for movies and gaming. in my personal experience, earphones with mid-forward characteristic don't do well for gaming. movies can work (depending on your preferences), but gaming... usually those kinds of tuning will make the soundstage and spatial imaging flat. Blon have good imaging and nice natural treble for gaming, but the bass is thumpy (more midbass) and not so much the subbass-rumbly type. 

Tin T2, T3, don't work well for gaming for me.

cheaper options like the MH755 works great too for gaming


----------



## pfloyd

Slater said:


> What tips are those on the Kailuhong?


They are some large KEF m200 tips around the silicone core of some composite monster tips with the outside foam removed. Work great, nice shallow fit expands soundstage, bass is excellent and the phones still disappear in my ear.


----------



## pfloyd

These Hidizs Mermaid Rainbows have been taking all my ear-time lately, knocking the blons out. They are slightly large but very light weight single dynamic drivers, which provides a large resonant chamber that really enhances the soundstage giving a reverberate quality that really gives the notes room to breath, room-feel if you will, no congestion at all, very large sounding with big bass, but not lacking at all in mids or treble either. Very efficient, get very loud with very little volume, so may be problem on noisy sources, not a problem on my es100. Very nice cable as well, very supple. I won them on Facebook but the intro cost was $55 with $65 msrp. I usually rotate my phones a lot but these are really grabbing my attention. Supposed to be same driver as the Mermaid MS1 but resin instead of metal shell. Good stuff!


----------



## JEHL (May 6, 2020)

Would Legacy 3 be considered the best entry level IEM if it ever dropped to the double digits? Would the ER2XR fight it fiercely if it did too?

Edit: So I guess it's probably safe to assume neither would be capable of doing this without pushing their profit margins into the negatives, but I'm still curious about this scenario, as unlikely as it may be in reality


----------



## gourab1995 (May 6, 2020)

Hemanse said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a 50-60$ pair for movie watching and gaming? I'm looking for a pair with the cable hanging down. I have a pair of Blon BL-03 that I love, but for longer sessions I very much prefer the cable hanging down, instead of around the ear.
> 
> Maybe something like the Tin T2?



Why don't you check out the Jade Audio EA3. They have been my go to pair for gaming and movies since i got them. U-Shaped sound. Footsteps pop out well, good soundstage on them, good sub bass. Can be a bit piercing if you are treble sensetive. Need burn-in and a cable swap. 

Edit: Just noticed you were aware of this pair.


----------



## yorosello (May 6, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Would Legacy 3 be considered the best entry level IEM if it ever dropped to the double digits? Would the ER2XR fight it fiercely if it did too?
> 
> Edit: So I guess it's probably safe to assume neither would be capable of doing this without pushing their profit margins into the negatives, but I'm still curious about this scenario, as unlikely as it may be in reality


Hearing from an owner of L3, it doesn't have that much impressive quality to be regarded as the best entry-level iem as the ER2XR. It's just said to be a typical v shape iem with boomy bass.


----------



## Hemanse

baskingshark said:


> Actually the BLON BL-03 can be worn cable down. If u are using the stock cable, u can cut the plastic earhooks (though this is irreversible) and switch the L earpiece to R ear and vice versa.
> But the stock BLON cable has an angled connector so it looks a bit awkward to wear cable down. Another option for cable down BLON usage is to just purchase a sub $10 cable with a straight connector (I personally use the NiceHCK 8 core cable, around $ 6-  7 USD during sales).
> Check out this post by @DynamicEars (credit to him): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blon-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.916702/page-40#post-15283193
> 
> ...



I have a **** cable, that should be able to wear cable down, will try that for sure, thanks.

Will also take a look at the Jade EA3.


----------



## DynamicEars

Hemanse said:


> I have a **** cable, that should be able to wear cable down, will try that for sure, thanks.
> 
> Will also take a look at the Jade EA3.



I was using y**y** 16 spc in that pic, dont forget to swap L and R unit to make them more comfortable when wearing down.


----------



## eclein

Hey folks, been spending money and got some new gear but first has anybody else gotten a set of Shuoer H27’s?
Its currently $109 on Amazon but mine were $95 (there was a check box coupon). Its a DD and 2 Knowles BA’s but its got wonderful low end (not basshead always there lowend) and detail retrieval like much higher cost units. Its what I consider a balanced presentation but your experience may differ. I really liked how Shuoer tuned the tape and wanted to hear this setup. Its got sparkly highs, deep bass and its built well.
I’m listening now while writing and waiting on some used Fearless S8F’s to arrive to go with my used P1s I have running on a balanced cable out of 2020 DX160 which sounds great. The Tin P1s are always in the trades here for around $100ish (I’m pushing the price limit and over for topic sorry). If someone got H27 let me know if you like it/ hate It/ or haven’t decided yet.
New Blue DX160, the blue is like metallic, candy apple, custom car blue. I haven’t been able to really get a great pic but I will. Be Safe!


----------



## JEHL (May 7, 2020)

So as far as entry level goes, ER2XR still invincible then? But then again, as far as tuning goes all FR graphs appear very smooth, no peaks or dips anywhere, it just curves smoothly so I can only assume this is TOTL tuning (I remember BGGAR putting $40 gives you TOTL tuning in his BL-03 review despite also mentioning that it has a bit too much bass, but ER2XR's tuning looks more TOTL, but then again what would I know, I literally just ordered my first pair of IEM after I ran my cousin's urbeats2 to the ground). complains in most reviews mostly amount to non existent soundstage and imaging, and also being extremely inefficient for a dynamic driver. But I can only assume low efficiency is expected for the driver size since I remember a similar complaint about the AR-3001 as well.

Still quite interesting to see no Chinese IEM maker can't touch the US based one. Not yet anyway. But then again Etymotics Research is THE inventor of IEMs. Isn't it?

Edit: Typo.


----------



## kmmbd

JEHL said:


> So as far as entry level goes, ER2XR still invincible then? But then again, as far as tuning goes all FR graphs appear very smooth, no peaks or dips anywhere, it just curves smoothly so I can only assume this is TOTL tuning (I remember BGGAR putting $40 gives you TOTL tuning in his BL-03 review despite also mentioning that it has a bit too much bass, but ER2XR's tuning looks more TOTL, but then again what would I know, I literally just ordered my first pair of IEM after I ran my cousin's urbeats2 to the ground). complains in most reviews mostly amount to non existent soundstage and imaging, and also being extremely inefficient for a dynamic driver. But I can only assume low efficiency is expected for the driver size since I remember a similar complaint about the AR-3001 as well.
> 
> Still quite interesting to see no Chinese IEM maker can touch the US based one. Not yet anyway. But then again Etymotics Research is THE inventor of IEMs. Isn't it?



Tuning is a very subjective opinion. Not everyone is a fan of Etymotic's tendency to go for DF target. I'd argue that DF is not really the best way to go for IEMs, and even Harman can be shouty with too much sub-boost for some. Etymotic's fit style, meanwhile, makes them a no go for many (reason why I returned my E4P). And their miniature style has its own caveats in terms of staging, and the drivers also get overwhelmed in busier tracks. Sony IER-Z1R is TOTL tuning but it has more peaks and dips than the Etymotics. Also IEMs are notoriously difficult to cater to every taste, and there is a room for many different kind of signature. I've found Audeze iSine 20 to be unlistenable without the Cipher cable. Many found it _glorious _with a custom 3.5mm cable and no PEQ applied.

Btw, the low efficiency is not due to the driver size, and ER4P required even more power despite being a single BA design. Etymotic chooses to use load-impedance as one of the damping factors to exert better driver control. Beyerdynamic, for example, uses thicker voice coils on their 80ohm version of DT770 while using a thinner voice coil for the DT770 250ohm edition. The latter, of course, has better transients and resolution/FR, but requires more power as thinner voice coils have more resistance. The principle is similar here I'd assume.

Usually when I see a dynamic-driver IEM/Headphone with high impedance and/or low sensitivity, it really piques my interest. This has been one of the better ways of achieving smooth FR out of single dynamic systems after all.


----------



## tgx78

Yep isine 20 was unlistenable without cipher cable (v1 not the v2). Amazing what DSP can do with a low distortion planar driver. It went from god damn this sounds like piece of cr*p to holy sh$& best sounding IEM ever.


----------



## JEHL (May 7, 2020)

So If I understand anything. The same reason that makes the response very smooth across the entire measurable range is the same that makes it hard to drive? But why would I prefer low efficiency over high impedance? Like why is the BL-03 32Ω, 102dB/mW instead of 320Ω, 112dB/mW. Because physics? Would this be a sound science worthy question?

After some searching on the forums I found a similar question in the Help section... but remains unanswered 4 years later.

Edit: I think i actually did the logarithmic math right then I mess up by assuming ideal amp.

Edit 2: I think DF target curve is like 50 years old and FF is like 80? I'm not sure about Harman. But it's probably safe to say all target curves are so old I wonder if someone should try to remeasure their respective test environments with more modern equipment.

In the end, same IEM can sound perfect to one man, shrill to another and dark to another. Although that may be an exaggeration.


----------



## Hemanse

DynamicEars said:


> I was using y**y** 16 spc in that pic, dont forget to swap L and R unit to make them more comfortable when wearing down.



Works pretty well indeed, quite a bit more comfortable. I might try to modify the original cable and see if i can cut off the hook part.


----------



## microphonic (May 7, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So as far as entry level goes, ER2XR still invincible then? But then again, as far as tuning goes all FR graphs appear very smooth, no peaks or dips anywhere, it just curves smoothly so I can only assume this is TOTL tuning (I remember BGGAR putting $40 gives you TOTL tuning in his BL-03 review despite also mentioning that it has a bit too much bass, but ER2XR's tuning looks more TOTL, but then again what would I know, I literally just ordered my first pair of IEM after I ran my cousin's urbeats2 to the ground). complains in most reviews mostly amount to non existent soundstage and imaging, and also being extremely inefficient for a dynamic driver. But I can only assume low efficiency is expected for the driver size since I remember a similar complaint about the AR-3001 as well.
> 
> Still quite interesting to see no Chinese IEM maker can touch the US based one. Not yet anyway. But then again Etymotics Research is THE inventor of IEMs. Isn't it?



I have had the Ety 2xr for 4 months now. I really like them - I am learning to appreciate the virtues of a more neutral tuning. On technicalities they are clearly better my other single DDs (Tin T4, IT01, TFZ T3, Anew U1) and they are better than my campfire comets.  However, one thing you need to be aware of with the 2XR though is that the soundstage has NO depth. Imagine a piece of string running through both ears. All the sound is on that axis. There is decent width left and right but nothing in front of you or behind you. Maybe it's an effect of the deep insertion - I don't know. On tracks with sounds that are meant to appear spatially, in front of your face, you can really notice the absence of the intended effect (and I don't use them for movies). That said, if I broke them I would repurchase without hesitation. For naturalness, timber, balance and accuracy, nothing I have heard under 200 can touch them. Just be aware that the 2XR has a very 2 dimensional sound.


----------



## genck

microphonic said:


> I have had the Ety 2xr for 4 months now. I really like them - I am learning to appreciate the virtues of a more neutral tuning. On technicalities they are clearly better my other single DDs (Tin T4, IT01, TFZ T3, Anew U1) and they are better than my campfire comets.  However, one thing you need to be aware of with the 2XR though is that the soundstage has NO depth. Imagine a piece of string running through both ears. All the sound is on that axis. There is decent width left and right but nothing in front of you or behind you. Maybe it's an effect of the deep insertion - I don't know. On tracks with sounds that are meant to appear spatially, in front of your face, you can really notice the absence of the intended effect (and I don't use them for movies). That said, if I broke them I would repurchase without hesitation. For naturalness, timber, balance and accuracy, nothing I have heard under 200 can touch them. Just be aware that the 2XR has a very 2 dimensional sound.


Is the TFZ T3 a made up mix of the TFZ T2 and the No. 3, sounds good lol


----------



## DynamicEars

genck said:


> Is the TFZ T3 a made up mix of the TFZ T2 and the No. 3, sounds good lol


 That is TFZ Typo 3


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> So as far as entry level goes, ER2XR still invincible then? But then again, as far as tuning goes all FR graphs appear very smooth, no peaks or dips anywhere, it just curves smoothly so I can only assume this is TOTL tuning (I remember BGGAR putting $40 gives you TOTL tuning in his BL-03 review despite also mentioning that it has a bit too much bass, but ER2XR's tuning looks more TOTL, but then again what would I know, I literally just ordered my first pair of IEM after I ran my cousin's urbeats2 to the ground). complains in most reviews mostly amount to non existent soundstage and imaging, and also being extremely inefficient for a dynamic driver. But I can only assume low efficiency is expected for the driver size since I remember a similar complaint about the AR-3001 as well.
> 
> Still quite interesting to see no Chinese IEM maker can't touch the US based one. Not yet anyway. But then again Etymotics Research is THE inventor of IEMs. Isn't it?
> 
> Edit: Typo.



Also be aware that not everbody like the fit and tuning of the Etys, and even the ER2s are not exactly entry level price. To me the award still goes to chifis like the BL03, Tin T2, and the KZ ZS10 Pro.
Even at the ER2 price, there's moondrops and other chifis that can compete with the ER2.
For the record, I'm an Ety-fan myself


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> To me the award still goes to chifis like the BL03, Tin T2, and the KZ ZS10 Pro


So I guess this is the quintessential budget trio huh?


----------



## baskingshark

Never tried the ER2XR, but i tried an older model ety and the deep insertion fit was a no go for me. Too uncomfortable, but the sound of these etys was superb. A pity about the comfort part.


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> So I guess this is the quintessential budget trio huh?



Folks here would definitely suggest the ZSX more than the ZS10 Pro, but i myself haven't tried the ZSX.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Never tried the ER2XR, but i tried an older model ety and the deep insertion fit was a no go for me. Too uncomfortable, but the sound of these etys was superb. A pity about the comfort part.



 And there are a lot of people that just don't like the lack of bass signature. All in all the Etymotics needs a little more effort and commitment compared to other earphones, that's why I'm a bit hesitant to suggest them to my friends unless they can try it themselves


----------



## DynamicEars

Having both, for me definitely ZSX is better in almost every aspect, its like spiritual prefection of ZS10 Pro. Just thr Zs10 pro fit is slightly better because of smaller shells and of course price slightly cheaper if that pu into consideration. But zsx is really worth every penny


----------



## JEHL (May 7, 2020)

I heard the ZSX is a downgrade comfort wise, wonder if ZSX with the ZS10 Pro housing is physically impossible, or sonically impossible.

Edit: Could Tin HiFi sell even more T2s than they already do if filtering the vents to modify the bass was advertised as a selling point?


----------



## pfloyd

JEHL said:


> I heard the ZSX is a downgrade comfort wise, wonder if ZSX with the ZS10 Pro housing is physically impossible, or sonically impossible.


The CCA C12 might get close to that.


----------



## IEManiac (May 7, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So I guess this is the quintessential budget trio huh?


I'd throw the *BQEYZ KC2* which goes for about $37 here in that hat.


----------



## IEManiac

DynamicEars said:


> Having both, for me definitely ZSX is better in almost every aspect, its like spiritual prefection of ZS10 Pro. Just thr Zs10 pro fit is slightly better because of smaller shells and of course price slightly cheaper if that pu into consideration. But zsx is really worth every penny


ZSX vs. C12 - what say you?


----------



## RONJA MESCO (May 7, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> ZSX vs. C12 - what say you?



Yeah, I need to get my paws on that ZSX Terminator. I have been looking at it for awhile.. But so many other chi-fi options to choose from tho.


----------



## JEHL

While we're talking about KC2, what do we lose for picking the KB100 over them?

Also can I appreciate that there's now buttloads of budget Chinese stuff that don't attempt to overemphasize treble to give you the illusion that it's more detailed but just end up sounding shrill instead? What a time to be alive.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> ZSX vs. C12 - what say you?



I dont personally have the C12 but based on my observation, they are quite similar, with C12 slightly more prominent on lower highs, adding some crispiness but can be more tiring to some people. But they are born from same DNA


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> While we're talking about KC2, what do we lose for picking the KB100 over them?
> 
> Also can I appreciate that there's now buttloads of budget Chinese stuff that don't attempt to overemphasize treble to give you the illusion that it's more detailed but just end up sounding shrill instead? What a time to be alive.



KB100 is great, and until to date I still dare to recommend them and keep on my best sub $50 list

my best up to $50 list (in no particular order) :

KZ ZSX
BQEYZ KB100
Jade Audio EA3
Blon BL-03
TRN BA5
TRN V90


----------



## JEHL

i'll admit is kinda strange to no longer see the Tin HiFi T2 anymore in their halls of fame.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 7, 2020)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


> Yeah, they upgraded them, and supposedly the v2 is even better than the original.
> 
> @1clearhead has talked about them on more than 1 occasion
> 
> ...


Yes, this is interesting. I remember the X5s sounding more accurate with details and a tighter bass response when compared to the original X5. But, I'll get back to everyone and hear how it fares with my updated collection.


----------



## Hemanse

Is the Blons BL-03 just a bad fit in general? I'm thinking of picking up KZ ZS10 Pro and it looks like the nozzle is at least a decent amount longer than on the Blons.

Blons with orings to extend the tips, foam tips, worn over ear or hanging down just don't feel very comfortable. Hanging down while switching left and right helps, but still not all that good


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 7, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> KB100 is great, and until to date I still dare to recommend them and keep on my best sub $50 list
> 
> my best up to $50 list (in no particular order) :
> 
> ...


My list to recommend under $40 in descending price:
KZ ZSX
CCA C12
KZ ZS10 PRO
BLON BL-03
CCA C10
CCA CA4

**** can be mentioned as fun IEM.


----------



## baskingshark

Hemanse said:


> Is the Blons BL-03 just a bad fit in general? I'm thinking of picking up KZ ZS10 Pro and it looks like the nozzle is at least a decent amount longer than on the Blons.
> 
> Blons with orings to extend the tips, foam tips, worn over ear or hanging down just don't feel very comfortable. Hanging down while switching left and right helps, but still not all that good



BLON BL-03 is a bad fit for majority of westerners cause of the too short nozzle. Possibly for those with smaller ears, it may not be so problematic for fit. A second possible factor for the poor fit is the too stiff earhooks on the stock cable, which may yank the shell of the BLON out of the ears, though this isn't as common as the short nozzle issue.

KZ ZS10 pro is very comfortable and well fitting. But a totally different tuning from the BLON BL-03.


----------



## Hemanse

baskingshark said:


> BLON BL-03 is a bad fit for majority of westerners cause of the too short nozzle. Possibly for those with smaller ears, it may not be so problematic for fit. A second possible factor for the poor fit is the too stiff earhooks on the stock cable, which may yank the shell of the BLON out of the ears, though this isn't as common as the short nozzle issue.
> 
> KZ ZS10 pro is very comfortable and well fitting. But a totally different tuning from the BLON BL-03.



Got a few suggestions to use the ZS10 Pros for gaming and movie watching. I wanted a pair of in ears for that which are comfortable. I don't mind a different tuning.

Jade Audio EA3 also got suggested, but they are only available from China here and shipping is a nightmare :/


----------



## baskingshark

Hemanse said:


> Got a few suggestions to use the ZS10 Pros for gaming and movie watching. I wanted a pair of in ears for that which are comfortable. I don't mind a different tuning.
> 
> Jade Audio EA3 also got suggested, but they are only available from China here and shipping is a nightmare :/



K good luck in your search.

With regards to the KZ ZS10 Pro for movies, I think they will do an okay job. For gaming they are a possible option, but not for FPS type games, as the soundstage isn't as great as in headphones. Instrument placement and imaging are above average in the ZS10 Pro for music, but for FPS, the last thing u want is an inaccurate placement of footsteps or gunshots, and the heavy midbass of the ZS10 Pro may also skew certain sound frequencies.

Music wise, the ZS10 Pro is very bang for buck for the $35 asking price. Good technicalities, V shaped tuning, may be a tinge harsh on the upper mids/treble. Comfortable. Slightly poor timbre for acoustic instruments, but that is just nitpicking at the price.


----------



## Hemanse

baskingshark said:


> K good luck in your search.
> 
> With regards to the KZ ZS10 Pro for movies, I think they will do an okay job. For gaming they are a possible option, but not for FPS type games, as the soundstage isn't as great as in headphones. Instrument placement and imaging are above average in the ZS10 Pro for music, but for FPS, the last thing u want is an inaccurate placement of footsteps or gunshots, and the heavy midbass of the ZS10 Pro may also skew certain sound frequencies.
> 
> Music wise, the ZS10 Pro is very bang for buck for the $35 asking price. Good technicalities, V shaped tuning, may be a tinge harsh on the upper mids/treble. Comfortable. Slightly poor timbre for acoustic instruments, but that is just nitpicking at the price.



Okay, thank you for the quick rundown. Do you have anything you would maybe suggest for mostly movie watching and the occasional casual gaming session?

I don't really have a huge amount of experience with chifi. My current selection is just Blon BL-03, TRN V30 and a old but still going strong pair of soundmagic e10 

Well, also a pair of Tronsmart Spunky Beats ( Gotta love those names ) for working out.


----------



## Nimweth

Still ploughing through my retrospective of sidelined IEMs during lockdown. Over the last few days I have been very impressed with:
Artiste DC1
KBEAR KB06
Revonext QT5
All these remain extremely competitive!


----------



## baskingshark

Hemanse said:


> Okay, thank you for the quick rundown. Do you have anything you would maybe suggest for mostly movie watching and the occasional casual gaming session?
> 
> I don't really have a huge amount of experience with chifi. My current selection is just Blon BL-03, TRN V30 and a old but still going strong pair of soundmagic e10
> 
> Well, also a pair of Tronsmart Spunky Beats ( Gotta love those names ) for working out.



Honestly, I would use a headphone for gaming and movies cause of the superior soundstage compared to IEMs (in general). 

FWIW, I did use the Jade Audio EA3 for gaming previously cause of the wide soundstage, but my first choice are still headphones. And anyway, it seems u can't get the EA3 easily. I hope our esteemed friends here can give their recs on possible CHIFI IEMs for those purposes though!


----------



## Hemanse

baskingshark said:


> Honestly, I would use a headphone for gaming and movies cause of the superior soundstage compared to IEMs (in general).
> 
> FWIW, I did use the Jade Audio EA3 for gaming previously cause of the wide soundstage, but my first choice are still headphones. And anyway, it seems u can't get the EA3 easily. I hope our esteemed friends here can give their recs on possible CHIFI IEMs for those purposes though!



I do also prefer headphones for that purpose, but like to use IEMs once in a while, especially when I watch a movie in bed. My SHP9500 with HM5 pads are nice and fluffy comfortable 

Should hopefully be able to find something that could work.


----------



## RikudouGoku

@Hemanse I would actually recommend earbuds over iems for gaming, as they have a much bigger soundstage and they are all much cheaper than iems. I just got into the earbud hole recently so cant give a lot of recommendations but I love the Moondrop Nameless.


----------



## eclein (May 7, 2020)

C12 is my pick and I’ll grab some Etys soon, they were my first IEM. Everything sounded superb except the lack of low end....thanks for putting that out there.  I’d put T3’s on my list with C12s for under $100 range. TRN has been a disappointment for me, the V90 is nice but that 6 BA model should be a smash hit, put them on the map hit, but the tuning isn’t for most folks. Shuoer is my new “gotta see whats next” company. I like the tuning and just couldn’t swing the EJ07 or ST7 yet but will be following. Edit: DT6PRO also on list.


----------



## microphonic

genck said:


> Is the TFZ T3 a made up mix of the TFZ T2 and the No. 3, sounds good lol


Yeh, sorry - typo.  But what is it with chi fi iem names? It's like the naming convention is to drop a tennis ball on the keyboard and whatever appears on screen is the iem name.


----------



## RikudouGoku

microphonic said:


> Yeh, sorry - typo.  But what is it with chi fi iem names? It's like the naming convention is to drop a tennis ball on the keyboard and whatever appears on screen is the iem name.


Well, product names in general are getting very goofy lol. 

Sony wh-1000xm3
Apple Iphone 11 Pro Max


----------



## jeejack

Hemanse said:


> Okay, thank you for the quick rundown. Do you have anything you would maybe suggest for mostly movie watching and the occasional casual gaming session?
> 
> I don't really have a huge amount of experience with chifi. My current selection is just Blon BL-03, TRN V30 and a old but still going strong pair of soundmagic e10
> 
> Well, also a pair of Tronsmart Spunky Beats ( Gotta love those names ) for working out.



For movie i use Fiio btr5 + TRN V80 . Blon bl 03 is also a good choice.


----------



## JEHL

Hemanse said:


> Is the Blons BL-03 just a bad fit in general? I'm thinking of picking up KZ ZS10 Pro and it looks like the nozzle is at least a decent amount longer than on the Blons.
> 
> Blons with orings to extend the tips, foam tips, worn over ear or hanging down just don't feel very comfortable. Hanging down while switching left and right helps, but still not all that good


Now this may be worth digging this from like 9 pages ago since we're talking about BL-03 fit. When I was talking about the viability of using multi flange eartips on the BL-03 since I saw a video in which they had what looked like a long core double flange tip.


Slater said:


> Yes, double and triple flange tips are another method to solve fit problems, due to the extra long length of many multi-flange tips. Especially triple flange Xmas trees, which are really long.
> 
> You do have to check the individual tip though, as some 2 and 3 flange tips have a recessed core. You need the ones with the long (non-recessed) core.
> 
> ...



As he(?) mentions, long core tips work wonderfully when the issue is a short nozzle. You may also wanna try long core double flange tips assuming multi flange tip's deep insertion isn't a deal breaker to you.

I also wonder if triple flange tip is a worthwhile attempt for someone who has never had access to a pair, I usually pick large diameter, but otherwise completely ordinary silicon eartips which usually seal with a shallow insertion. They don't fall off despite the shallow insertion either.


These are the urBeats2 from my cousin with the eartips. I don't remember how I found because I tend to hoard trashed eartips. Wonder how this compares to the BL-03 fit wise. Not that I blame anyone for not even wanting to see beats anything, so this could be the most cursed image in the thread for all I know and I should have probably shown the eartips by themselves.

Unrelated: I wonder if someone could explain to me why are the IEMs out of focus despite being at the center of the picture when taken.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Now this may be worth digging this from like 9 pages ago since we're talking about BL-03 fit. When I was talking about the viability of using multi flange eartips on the BL-03 since I saw a video in which they had what looked like a long core double flange tip.
> 
> 
> As he(?) mentions, long core tips work wonderfully when the issue is a short nozzle. You may also wanna try long core double flange tips assuming multi flange tip's deep insertion isn't a deal breaker to you.
> ...


Because the lens cannot focus that close. All lenses have an MFD (minimum focus distance).


----------



## JEHL (May 7, 2020)

Looks like I massively overestimated how close it can focus then?

Edit: Picture was cropped before uploading, so this may make my hand look much closer to the camera than it actually was.


----------



## IEManiac (May 8, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> Please share your thoughts on the SQ of the *TFZ Queen LTD* and whether it is duplicative if one already owns the T2 Galaxy.


I'll answer my own question preliminarily. Think of the T2 Galaxy with a tad less bass excess, a less mid-range recess, airier highs and a tad more efficient (I think), that's the *Queen LTD.*

Scored the Queen LTD for  about $47.


----------



## fragzone (May 8, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> I definitely would say it's worth the price difference. They both are somewhat analytical, but the T4 is more neutral, if a bit bright, and more natural sounding. I second the moondrop starfield as another pick, if you like a little more bass/warmer presentation. *The Tin Hifi sound isn't for everyone, but if you like it you'll REALLY like it*. Sorry this reply took so long, BTW. Crazy times we're in...



So true. I have had the t3's for almost a year now and they continuously grow on me. Still using the stock cable and it is all aging really well, so well built.

I find them nicely balanced with good air and sparkle on the top end as well as being technically superior to my hd6xx and koss porta pro in regards to imaging. Soundstage is sufficiently wide and airy. I find the isolation pretty good. Once I got the seal right with large foam tips, that slap from the DD sounds quite special depending on the song. They also seem to scale well from my sony nw-a55 to my ol dac/atom combo, quite a bit better with stronger bass and refinement (better imaging, lower noise floor, faster attack/decay resulting in blackness between elements in the soundstage)..... more than I thought I would appreciate. They are analytical but don't have the bone dry midrange of the dt770 for example. There is a fluidity there.

Just absurd value like so many of these chi-fi offerings.


----------



## Nimweth

Next to come: KBEAR KB04. After KB06 and Diamond, I'm looking forward to see how these sound.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Next to come: KBEAR KB04. After KB06 and Diamond, I'm looking forward to see how these sound.



I would consider the KB04 to be an entry level CHIFI IEM that is suitable for beginners in the CHIFI circuit. CHIFI connoisseurs like you will probably own something better in sound.

It is mildly V shaped, has above average technicalities and good build/comfort, but the upper mids/treble can be occasionally harsh. Timbre is also not the best. But for $30 USD, can't complain much.


----------



## Nimweth

fragzone said:


> So true. I have had the t3's for almost a year now and they continuously grow on me. Still using the stock cable and it is all aging really well, so well built.
> 
> I find them nicely balanced with good air and sparkle on the top end as well as being technically superior to my hd6xx and koss porta pro in regards to imaging. Soundstage is sufficiently wide and airy. I find the isolation pretty good. Once I got the seal right with large foam tips, that slap from the DD sounds quite special depending on the song. They also seem to scale well from my sony nw-a55 to my ol dac/atom combo, quite a bit better with stronger bass and refinement (better imaging, lower noise floor, faster attack/decay resulting in blackness between elements in the soundstage)..... more than I thought I would appreciate. They are analytical but don't have the bone dry midrange of the dt770 for example. There is a fluidity there.
> 
> Just absurd value like so many of these chi-fi offerings.


Yes, I'm a T3 fan, too. As you say, very well balanced. I use Spiral Dots on them which  give a nice open quality to the sound. The T4 is more analytical and slightly brighter but has amazing detail. I have had problems with the MMCX connection on the T4 though, so it's something to consider. I like them both. Looking forward to their next release!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> I would consider the KB04 to be an entry level CHIFI IEM that is suitable for beginners in the CHIFI circuit. CHIFI connoisseurs like you will probably own something better in sound.
> 
> It is mildly V shaped, has above average technicalities and good build/comfort, but the upper mids/treble can be occasionally harsh. Timbre is also not the best. But for $30 USD, can't complain much.


That profile sounds familiar, like the CCA CA4, ZSN Pro and TRN ST1. Perhaps they need to look at modifying the crossover.


----------



## Hemanse

JEHL said:


> Now this may be worth digging this from like 9 pages ago since we're talking about BL-03 fit. When I was talking about the viability of using multi flange eartips on the BL-03 since I saw a video in which they had what looked like a long core double flange tip.
> 
> 
> As he(?) mentions, long core tips work wonderfully when the issue is a short nozzle. You may also wanna try long core double flange tips assuming multi flange tip's deep insertion isn't a deal breaker to you.
> ...



Thank you. I might look into these. I very much prefer foam tips as I have yet to find rubber tips that give me a good seal.


----------



## JEHL

Stop me if I'm wrong here, but I'm almost sure VERY few (if any) people prefer rubber over silicon for eartips.


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> Stop me if I'm wrong here, but I'm almost sure VERY few (if any) people prefer rubber over silicon for eartips.


"Silicon" is an chemical element.
"Silicone" is one of the elastomers (rubbers).
Vulcanized poly(isoprene/butadiene), that most commonly referred to as "rubber" (as in tyres), is rarely used to make tips to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Hemanse

I did mean silicone


----------



## JEHL (May 8, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> "Silicon" is an chemical element.
> "Silicone" is one of the elastomers (rubbers).
> Vulcanized poly(isoprene/butadiene), that most commonly referred to as "rubber" (as in tyres), is rarely used to make tips to the best of my knowledge.


I probably should have been really easy to guess, but it just didn't occur to me that the black tips may just be painted black and are not actual rubber. So I guess making tips out of actual rubber is a bad idea, and Im guessing Hemanse wasn't refering to actual rubber either. As for the typo it refers to element no. 14. Doesn't it?

Either way I wonder if there's anything with an even longer core than the CP100. I get the impression that very few tips have a long core rather than a recessed one.

Edit: I think the tips I've shown above have the longest cores yet they're still recessed.

Edit 2: Or maybe the flange itself is very long?


----------



## SilverEars

SilverEars said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a wired ANC iems with in-line mic for cheap.  It's the Samsung Advanced ANC earphones.  Only $15 on Amazon Prime!  Totally worth the risk as I like ANC tech (as I find thrm highly practical), and curious how they perform.  I'm suspicious they maybe fake since so cheap, but I have doubts they would be with ANC and a battery.
> 
> I have Apple AirPods Pro TWS, but wanted a wired ANC set that happens to be in iem format as I hate being on the go with full-sized.  The alternative would be Bose QC20, which still goes for whopping $250!
> 
> ...


Received these today, and it seems genuine as the sound response isn't wonky. I can't imagine anybody counterfeiting these given the way it looks.  ANC is very mediocre, the worst I've experienced.  I can't even say it cancel any noise. lol Oh well, it was only $19 with tax.  I wouldn't even get these for regular usage as the cable is annoyingly heavy.  Build look kinda cool though.  Like some effort went into it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SilverEars said:


> Received these today, and it seems genuine as the sound response isn't wonky. I can't imagine anybody counterfeiting these given the way it looks.  ANC is very mediocre, the worst I've experienced.  I can't even say it cancel any noise. lol Oh well, it was only $19 with tax.  I wouldn't even get these for regular usage as the cable is annoyingly heavy.  Build look kinda cool though.  Like some effort went into it.


As I feared, I believe the xiaomi anc iem is the only good one you can find at a low price. (haven't done any research on that since like a year ago so hopefully there are better out there now)


----------



## SilverEars

RikudouGoku said:


> As I feared, I believe the xiaomi anc iem is the only good one you can find at a low price. (haven't done any research on that since like a year ago so hopefully there are better out there now)


You sure it's GOOD?  I'm having doubts after this experience.


----------



## CoFire

SilverEars said:


> Received these today, and it seems genuine as the sound response isn't wonky. I can't imagine anybody counterfeiting these given the way it looks.  ANC is very mediocre, the worst I've experienced.  I can't even say it cancel any noise. lol Oh well, it was only $19 with tax.  I wouldn't even get these for regular usage as the cable is annoyingly heavy.  Build look kinda cool though.  Like some effort went into it.



Are these still available for a low price? I didn't see a but option at the link. I'd like to get the Bose 20i ANC IEMs but it seems they will never go on discount!


----------



## SilverEars

CoFire said:


> Are these still available for a low price? I didn't see a but option at the link. I'd like to get the Bose 20i ANC IEMs but it seems they will never go on discount!


https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Advanced-Wired-Headset-Galaxy/dp/B071P59DPC?th=1


----------



## RikudouGoku

SilverEars said:


> You sure it's GOOD?  I'm having doubts after this experience.


Have no idea.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Xiaomi/comments/7rjkk0/mi_noise_cancelling_earphones_review/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xiaomi-active-noise-canceling-headphones.23073/reviews

seems it is kinda similar in sound to their other iems, so that might put them below KZ ZS6 in sound? (I upgrade from their Xiaomi hybrid pro to the  KZ ZS6).


----------



## Nimweth

Another good one from the archive! CCA C10. With an improved cable (Senlee copper/silver hybrid) it sounds very natural with excellent timbre and good mids. With all the more glossy recent models, it had been forgotten but is actually very good indeed, not too V shaped and no harshness up top. Could suit those who like the BL-03 but want a bit more sparkle in the treble.


----------



## IEManiac

_*Tempted by the Fruit of TFZ*_

Very pleased with the recent acquisition of the Queen LTD. Now intrigued by the *Tequila 1 *at $65. Pass or Pounce?

I don't want anything more bassy than the T2 Galaxy.


----------



## JEHL

IEManiac said:


> _*Tempted by the Fruit of TFZ*_
> 
> Very pleased with the recent acquisition of the Queen LTD. Now intrigued by the *Tequila 1 *at $65. Pass or Pounce?
> 
> I don't want anything more bassy than the T2 Galaxy.


Most reviews I've seen picture it as a warm V shape and between reviews oscillates between warm enough and too warm. The only thing I understand for certain is that it won't please trebleheads for sure.

Does anyone actually own it and can tell me if your experience is consistent with this?


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Most reviews I've seen picture it as a warm V shape and between reviews oscillates between warm enough and too warm. The only thing I understand for certain is that it won't please trebleheads for sure.
> 
> Does anyone actually own it and can tell me if your experience is consistent with this?


I'd be interested too in a comparative assessment of|with the *TFZ Queen* at $84.


----------



## darmanastartes

Nimweth said:


> Next to come: KBEAR KB04. After KB06 and Diamond, I'm looking forward to see how these sound.


I'm still waiting on mine to arrive on the very slow boat.


----------



## kmmbd

Received the VE BonusIE yesterday, and kudos to VE for including 10pcs of surgical masks. A nice perk that's very handy in these times. 

Speaking of the IEMs themselves, a few quick-fire impressions:

Stellar build quality for the price, the housings are very nice in hand and feels substantial
The fixed cable is of decent quality with proper strain-reliefs all around
The stock tips are poor, stock carrying case is good however
Typical V-shaped signature, though sub-bass overshadows the treble overall
Bass response is decent for the price, though sub-bass is muddy and lacks texture
Midrange is recessed but didn't get completely lost in the mix
Treble seemed pretty decent as well though it does roll off post 8KHz quite fast. No upper-treble to speak of.
Soundstage is wider than average. Have to check imaging later on.
Overall, not bad for the price, and is mostly enjoyable when used on-the-go. Must replace stock tips however IMO.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hope all is well for all fellow head-fier’s here…

My take on the *KB EAR Diamond*

"A Diamond in the rough!"
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15608635

-Clear


----------



## JEHL

Apparently I just learned there's a TRN V90 V2? But I wonder what that means.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

jlcsoft said:


> This is my cabled inear  ranking:
> 
> 1 - Fiio FH1S
> 2 - Blon BL 03 (with 4.4mm balanced cable)
> ...


KZ ZSX?


----------



## Nimweth

KBEAR KB04 arrived today. Burning in now and very impressive for the price. The upper mid/lower treble malaise so often found in such hybrids is thankfully absent. The treble does flirt with extra brightness but mercifully falls just short and has good extension and detail. Bass has plenty of texture and depth with good resolution. Mids are not too recessed and there is a good sense of space. Tonality and timbre are very nice. Very comfortable and well made. Another success from KBEAR. Full review to come soon.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 13, 2020)

1clearhead said:


> Yes, this is interesting. I remember the X5s sounding more accurate with details and a tighter bass response when compared to the original X5. But, I'll get back to everyone and hear how it fares with my updated collection.


After comparing the MEMT X5s sound signature to the BLON BL03, HiFi BCD, EDIFIER GM360, SONY MH755, I noticed that the X5s still competes well with bass, though not as sonically inclined lacking texture and smoothness in the sub-bass, but it's there. In the midrange and upper midrange they still perform well with good clarity, but reaching towards the lower and upper treble region they tend to sound slightly metallic, even though still maintaining a fair amount of transparency. In the positive side, they still are overall comfortable, but will fall short on being a better buy than the one's above, which the ones mentioned above sound either more natural or technically better sounding today.

-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

Two more on the way: CVJ CSA (1DD+1BA) and BL-05. Looking forward to these!


----------



## jeejack

Nimweth said:


> Two more on the way: CVJ CSA (1DD+1BA) and BL-05. Looking forward to these!



Me blon 05 and tin t2, and i hope next month KB Diamond


----------



## Nimweth

jeejack said:


> Me blon 05 and tin t2, and i hope next month KB Diamond


Nice! You should enjoy the Diamond.


----------



## Slater

jeejack said:


> Me blon 05 and tin t2, and i hope next month KB Diamond



T2 Original, T2 Pro or T2 Plus?


----------



## SenyorC

Slater said:


> T2 Original, T2 Pro or T2 Plus?



There's a T2 plus now?

I can't keep up lol


----------



## IEManiac (May 13, 2020)

I am exercising restraint and saving my pennies for the T5 and P2.

I am seeing a price of about $40 for the BLON 05. How about you guys and gals?


----------



## Sebulr

IEManiac said:


> I am exercising restraint and saving my pennies for the T5 and P2.
> 
> I am seeing a price of about $40 for the BLON 05. How about you guys and gals?


Just got my blon bl-05. After some tip rolling they are great. My usual 14.5mm tips don't work as well as usual. Flipped large tips sound better to me on these. Maybe the nozzle is too short? Hmmm. I use a clipped ear tip "spacer" on my 03s.

Go on, you know you want them...


----------



## JEHL (May 13, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> I am exercising restraint and saving my pennies for the T5 and P2.
> 
> I am seeing a price of about $40 for the BLON 05. How about you guys and gals?


There's a single review of the BL05 so far. Have you read it yet? The sound seems to be summarized as having slightly less bass and slightly more low-mid treble while everything else remains virtually identical... I'd imagine it may be worth waiting for more reviews... for those who don't have money to burn anyways.

Edit: Does the YBF-ISS014 still ship with broken MMCX ports?


----------



## jeejack

Slater said:


> T2 Original, T2 Pro or T2 Plus?


Tin T2 original. This will be my first experience with Tin Hifi


----------



## IEManiac (May 14, 2020)

JEHL said:


> There's a single review of the BL05 so far. Have you read it yet? The sound seems to be summarized as having slightly less bass and slightly more low-mid treble while everything else remains virtually identical... I'd imagine it may be worth waiting for more reviews... for those who don't have money to burn anyways.
> 
> Edit: Does the YBF-ISS014 still ship with broken MMCX ports?


No, haven't read it. But my pusher texted me this AM to see if I am in on the pre-order at $40 and a 30-day wait. He must have sensed I was in need of a fix...Or a quick database query probably revealed I've bought more IEMs from him than anyone else this year so he figured I was low hanging fruit....the basturd...preying on the defenseless...


----------



## Nimweth

CVJ CSA dual hybrid arrived today. Nice presentation and accessories. Sound unexpectedly neutral, mid-centric with good air and detail. Very different from KBEAR KB04 which is lush and V shaped.


----------



## Odyopile

I hope my blon 05 will arrive soon and I'm hoping that it will sound better than my Trinity audio vyrus v2 who served me for almost 3 years now. Still hopeful 😂. But if not maybe I'll go higher than 100 usd range. I don't owned blon 03 though so I don't have comparison.


----------



## SenyorC

JEHL said:


> Edit: Does the YBF-ISS014 still ship with broken MMCX ports?



Mine arrived with out any issues, I haven't ventured to swap the cable out yet though, just in case. I'll try swapping the cables ones I've reviewed it.


----------



## Nightwater

I'm looking for a pair of IEM's under $50. My listening is a little unusual. It's not music, but "sound art" pieces, which tend to be layered sound, with voice narratives, soundscapes, effects, etc. The most important requirement therefore is soundstage. I'm looking for a lot of space, a lot of air, good placement, imaging. Technical detail is less important.

The other consideration is that I have some inner ear issues and can be very sensitive to treble, or even just an overly bright sound signature.

Reading through this thread and some ChiFi threads, and I've come up with the ****, DT6Pro, the Blon Bl-03, and the CCA C12. It would be great to read recommendations regarding these or others I may have missed. Thanks.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nightwater said:


> I'm looking for a pair of IEM's under $50. My listening is a little unusual. It's not music, but "sound art" pieces, which tend to be layered sound, with voice narratives, soundscapes, effects, etc. The most important requirement therefore is soundstage. I'm looking for a lot of space, a lot of air, good placement, imaging. Technical detail is less important.
> 
> The other consideration is that I have some inner ear issues and can be very sensitive to treble, or even just an overly bright sound signature.
> 
> Reading through this thread and some ChiFi threads, and I've come up with the ****, DT6Pro, the Blon Bl-03, and the CCA C12. It would be great to read recommendations regarding these or others I may have missed. Thanks.


CCA C10 will fit nicely into the selection; C10 is especially great for treble sensitivities, yet being resolving nicely for its price. All other selections are very reasonable, **** is the most "holographic" at the expense of timbre representation.
I happened to have all of them, if you have specific questions.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA C10 will fit nicely into the selection; C10 is especially great for treble sensitivities, yet being resolving nicely for its price. All other selections are very reasonable, **** is the most "holographic" at the expense of timbre representation.
> I happened to have all of them, if you have specific questions.


Isn't the **** a very bright set?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Isn't the **** a very bright set?


I would not call **** very bright.
Piezo drivers are minimally engaged to my ears.
NX7 are appreciably more in treble, yet in some aspects NX7 are still quite milder than your "beloved" Tripowin (and my A10). Close to A10 and NX7 in my limited collection are actually Fiio F9pro, quite rich in treble. Actually A10 replaced Fiio when I was listening to some violin recordings.
I do use wide-bore tips (why to constrain the flow), which seem to help moderating the excessive treble to my ears.


----------



## Nightwater

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA C10 will fit nicely into the selection; C10 is especially great for treble sensitivities, yet being resolving nicely for its price. All other selections are very reasonable, **** is the most "holographic" at the expense of timbre representation.
> I happened to have all of them, if you have specific questions.



That's really helpful, thank you. I had forgotten the C10. I know I have to compromise because of the treble sensitivity or I would go for the **** (holographic would be great). Also, Amazon has the C10, so I wouldn't have to wait a couple of years for it to arrive


----------



## Rarezombiegun

I have bl03 what would be a good upgrade I would like a little more Bass but without loss in quality under 100$ plz


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> Isn't the **** a very bright set?



The original one isnt bright, have mid bass bleed very open sound nice airy highs but timbre and tonality is veey off

The **** pro is noticeable brighter, upper mids and trebles are boosted like BA5 but a bit harsher. But timbre and tonality is much better than original one, nothing wrong with tonality for this successor and more details. Still there is some mid bass bleed. But for the price its overall good and you get the idea for piezo for fraction of price


----------



## JEHL

Rarezombiegun said:


> I have bl03 what would be a good upgrade I would like a little more Bass but without loss in quality under 100$ plz


That is probably extremely tough to find since (To my knowledge anyway) the only IEM that do everything equal or better than the BL03 is the IER-Z1R. So within that budget you'd have to lose something over the BL03.

The one budget IEM that I'd probably want to go along with them is... well I STILL can't decide between the CCA C12, TRN V90 or BQEYZ KB100. The V90 being the bassiest I believe. You may notice that all of these are multi driver set which usually seems to be the approach to retrieving more details overall which is notably the one aspect the BL03 lacks.
I wonder if AS10 would be a good all BA pair.


----------



## Rarezombiegun

JEHL said:


> That is probably extremely tough to find since (To my knowledge anyway) the only IEM that do everything equal or better than the BL03 is the IER-Z1R. So within that budget you'd have to lose something over the BL03.
> 
> The one budget IEM that I'd probably want to go along with them is... well I STILL can't decide between the CCA C12, TRN V90 or BQEYZ KB100. The V90 being the bassiest I believe. You may notice that all of these are multi driver set which usually seems to be the approach to retrieving more details overall which is notably the one aspect the BL03 lacks.
> I wonder if AS10 would be a good all BA pair.


 I can do 200$ max


----------



## sutosuto

Rarezombiegun said:


> I can do 200$ max


I had the same question before, some head-fiers suggest ISN D10 which is a good one (thanks to them I am happy with D10). It's definitely an upgrade from bl 03.


----------



## H T T

Rarezombiegun said:


> I can do 200$ max



Can you do $249?

https://www.dunu-topsound.com/product-page/dk-3001


----------



## JEHL

Rarezombiegun said:


> I can do 200$ max


Then again I forgot to ask. What do you want them for? What do you listen to? Maybe you don't care much for BL03's virtually invincible timbre, then choices become MUCH easier.


----------



## Rarezombiegun

JEHL said:


> Then again I forgot to ask. What do you want them for? What do you listen to? Maybe you don't care much for BL03's virtually invincible timbre, then choices become MUCH easier.


Well I like how the bl03 isn't high pitched to me I like it's Bass but I want a jt more Bass bit a bit of highs but max 255$


----------



## baskingshark

Rarezombiegun said:


> I have bl03 what would be a good upgrade I would like a little more Bass but without loss in quality under 100$ plz



What tips are u using with the BL-03? There is a possibility of getting more bass quantity by using narrower bore eartips eg spinfit CP100. So this is a cost effective option without changing the IEM itself.

U can consider the *BLON Cardinal* (it is out of production now, but there may be 2nd hand pairs available), it essentially has the same timbre as the BL-03 but with better fit, slightly better technicalities/soundstage, and increased midbass/subbass with the same tips used.

U can also consider the *KBEAR Diamond*, with the same tips used, it has slightly more midbass than the BL-03, but is an upgrade in all departments over the BL-03 (like timbre, technicalities, isolation, fit) except in soundstage width.

If u want a slightly different tuning, u can consider the* TFZ No. 3*, mild V shaped, basshead monster. Technicalities better than BL-03, but poorer in timbre and soundstage. Also may be slightly bright in the upper mids region. And highly sensitive, so it hisses with certain sources.


----------



## Rarezombiegun

baskingshark said:


> What tips are u using with the BL-03? There is a possibility of getting more bass quantity by using narrower bore eartips eg spinfit CP100. So this is a cost effective option without changing the IEM itself.
> 
> U can consider the *BLON Cardinal* (it is out of production now, but there may be 2nd hand pairs available), it essentially has the same timbre as the BL-03 but with better fit, slightly better technicalities/soundstage, and increased midbass/subbass with the same tips used.
> 
> ...


Using gel tips


----------



## baskingshark

Rarezombiegun said:


> Using gel tips



Gel tips? Do you mean silicone tips? You know what brand and bore size it is?

Most of us find that Spinfit CP100 (which has a narrow bore) boosts the midbass quantity of the BL-03. A wider bore spinfit like CP145 lowers the bass quantity.


----------



## JEHL (May 14, 2020)

While on that subject, is there a way to boost sub-bass?

Edit: I guess the CP145 would boost sub-bass relatively?

Edit 2: Has anyone tested the MH755 eartips on the BL03?


----------



## Rarezombiegun

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GWMT1WV/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_r9EVEb63TR1W4


9mm


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> While on that subject, is there a way to boost sub-bass?
> 
> Edit: I guess the CP145 would boost sub-bass relatively?
> 
> Edit 2: Has anyone tested the MH755 eartips on the BL03?



Subbass is generally better felt as a visceral rumble than heard, so in general, with a better isolating eartip (and quiet environment), I find subbass improves. Bass frequencies are usually the first to be lost in noisy places.

U can also possibly EQ to boost subbass (which I consider as 20 - 60 Hz), but for BA type bass, in general, they give less decay, move less air and have less subbass extension compared to DD type bass, and the bass decay/movement of air part can't really be fixed with EQ.

I don't really get a good fit with the MH755 eartips on the BL-03, but as all of us have different ear anatomies, it may very well suit you. No harm just trying them out on the BL-03, for all you know, it may be the eartip for you.


----------



## DynamicEars

The kb100, zsx, c12, v90 isnt particularly an upgrade to BL03, i would call them as side grade with some have better edge on certain area (separation, technicalities) and some being better in tuning, timbre, bass texture etc. Just to choose between your preference. 
If you have budget to $200 the ISN H40 have similar tuning to BLON with better in every aspect. Bigger grandeur sound with large soundstage, deep rumble bass but still so well balanced, more detailed yet non harshness


----------



## JEHL

But why would I want to throw away the BL03 I literally just ordered?


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> But why would I want to throw away the BL03 I literally just ordered?



Sorry i mean for @Rarezombiegun that looking an upgrade from BL03


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> While on that subject, is there a way to boost sub-bass?
> 
> Edit: I guess the CP145 would boost sub-bass relatively?
> 
> Edit 2: Has anyone tested the MH755 eartips on the BL03?


Yes. Use an equalizer. KISS.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> But why would I want to throw away the BL03 I literally just ordered?


This is what happens when you are on the fence for months.


----------



## genck

Rarezombiegun said:


> I have bl03 what would be a good upgrade I would like a little more Bass but without loss in quality under 100$ plz


TFZ T2 Galaxy


----------



## IEManiac

genck said:


> TFZ T2 Galaxy


Yeap.


----------



## jeejack

JEHL said:


> That is probably extremely tough to find since (To my knowledge anyway) the only IEM that do everything equal or better than the BL03 is the IER-Z1R. So within that budget you'd have to lose something over the BL03.
> 
> The one budget IEM that I'd probably want to go along with them is... well I STILL can't decide between the CCA C12, TRN V90 or BQEYZ KB100. The V90 being the bassiest I believe. You may notice that all of these are multi driver set which usually seems to be the approach to retrieving more details overall which is notably the one aspect the BL03 lacks.
> I wonder if AS10 would be a good all BA pair.



I prefer c12 instead of AS10 for long session. C12 have a more crystal clear sound. AS10s have a darker sound and are larger IEMs. It depends on what you prefer. From my point of view, both are exceptional.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> While on that subject, is there a way to boost sub-bass?
> 
> Edit: I guess the CP145 would boost sub-bass relatively?
> 
> Edit 2: Has anyone tested the MH755 eartips on the BL03?


Yes, I am using the large green tips from my MH755. I had great difficulty getting an acceptable fit with the BL-03, I changed the cable due to the angled connectors pulling the IEMs out of my ears. The smooth shiny surface affords no grip and the earpieces aare top heavy. I have tried dozens of different tips.The MH755 tips are quite large and have good grip. The BL-03 is still not perfectly secure in my ears, though! I hope the BL-05 on the way has a better fit!


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEManiac said:


> Yes. Use an equalizer. KISS.


- Father, I do not have money in my pocket
- Use your equalizers, son!

If something is not there, it won't appear through some simple tricks 

Also there are overtones that make timbre to sound "natural" (or unnatural, when distorted).

So the best where equalizers work is to tame a bit of treble, in my opinion/experience.


----------



## Sebulr

PhonoPhi said:


> - Father, I do not have money in my pocket
> - Use your equalizers, son!
> 
> If something is not there, it won't appear through some simple tricks
> ...


I agree, eq can fix tuning to some extent, but it isn't going to fix the harmonic resonances 1st order 2nd order etc, which is the timbre of an instrument. Basically what he said.😀


----------



## peskypesky

PhonoPhi said:


> - Father, I do not have money in my pocket
> - Use your equalizers, son!
> 
> If something is not there, it won't appear through some simple tricks
> ...


Interesting.

I myself am a big fan of equalizers and use them all the time. I adjust treble, mids and bass on whatever headphones, speakers, or IEM's I happen to be using.

Obviously, there are limits to how much EQ can improve sound. But you can actually do quite a large amount of sound-shaping with EQ.


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> - Father, I do not have money in my pocket
> - Use your equalizers, son!
> 
> If something is not there, it won't appear through some simple tricks
> ...


So taming the EA3's hot treble (Which apparently is from its balanced armature being more forward than the FH1s)?


----------



## Harby

Hi,

I've seen some older posts about under 10$ in-ear (wired) headphones.
Is there an alternative to AKZ EDR or QKZ stuff?
EDRs are quite hard to find these days.
Maybe im' just searching in the wrong places.

I'm mostly listening to instrumental scores.

 Priority: buds that don't break after a month. 

...Or should I go for KZs?...

Harby, new member.

@Slater @B9Scrambler @chi-fi mel @oyobass thoughts appreciated


----------



## Mboom

I'm looking for IEMS and/or Earbuds for my 5th gen ipod video. I've already had the Ve monk plus and Tin Audio T2. With the T2, minimum volume was too loud.


----------



## raccoon city

Harby said:


> I've seen some older posts about under 10$ in-ear (wired) headphones.
> Is there an alternative to AKZ EDR or QKZ stuff?
> EDRs are quite hard to find these days.
> Maybe im' just searching in the wrong places.
> ...


Welcome to Head-Fi!
Some KZ are durable for about $10...
I don't know which are the best for instrumental scores, however, so you'll have to listen to the experts.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Morgainz

What would you guys recommend for under $200 ($250CAD), detail oriented/neutral but not lacking supportive bass? (I'm not a basshead but I like something to be there, you know?) I've been eyeing up the tin t4 (~$125 CAD) and moondrop starfield (~$150CAD) but I want to make sure there isn't anything else I should consider. (I know both are well under my budget and if they weren't both quite so over $100CAD I would just get them both)

I mainly listen to new jazz and alternative pop ? (Alternative pop being like twenty one pilots and Mumford and sons kind of thing)

Thanks!!


----------



## Slater (May 16, 2020)

Harby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen some older posts about under 10$ in-ear (wired) headphones.
> Is there an alternative to AKZ EDR or QKZ stuff?
> ...



Welcome Harby, we’re glad you joined our community.

In thinking about your request, since you listen to instrumental scores I would recommend any the following:


QKZ VK4
KZ ED9 (use the dull brass filter)
KZ ATE
QKZ VK1
KZ ATR

They all have a pretty balanced signature that would be good for instrumental works. In the case of VK4 and VK1, they have a removable cable design, allowing you to replace the cable if it goes bad, or to upgrade the cable for a higher quality one.

Since you mentioned earphones going bad in 1 month, that is not typical if well cared for. I have earphones that are 10 years old and are like new.

I would strongly recommend using a storage case to keep the earphones in between uses. Carefully wind them up around your hand in a circular manner before storing them in the case. Don’t ball them up and jam them in your pocket. Don’t wind them in a tight figure 8 as this stresses the cord too much. Don’t expose them to daily heavy sweat/moisture, as they are not IPX rated. Carefully remove any cable tangles; don’t jerk on the cable. Also, order non-microphone versions of the earphone if you don’t require that functionality, as that will eliminate a known point of failure.

Finally, I would think about if you even need the isolation of an IEM. If you are just listening at home and don’t care about some sound leakage, you may want to consider an earbud instead of IEM. They have a lot more open and airy sound with larger soundstage that is ideal for instrumental music. They are also generally more affordable, much more so than IEMs. You can buy loads of nice buds for well under $10 dollars (such as the Vido or Snow Lotus and others).

Also take a look at the Koss KSC75, which you might like. They are $13 on Amazon, which is a few dollars over your budget, but well worth the extra cost. The KSC75 should be in every music lover’s collection.

Good luck, and let us know how you like whatever you end up choosing.


----------



## peskypesky

Harby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen some older posts about under 10$ in-ear (wired) headphones.
> Is there an alternative to AKZ EDR or QKZ stuff?
> ...


I'm still using my KZ ED9 after more than three years.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...yx4ocDUVtTV6v8NhUrAaAq1-EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Tonymac136

+1 on the KZ ED9. Also worth considering Sony MH750 or 755 (research fakes though - there's plenty. I've got a pair of fake MH750 that actually sound fairly good, to go with several genuine pairs.) or NiceHCK EP10 (though these aren't as good as the Blon BL-01 they share a shell with - the Blons are virtually unobtainable now though, if you can buy on TaoBao there were some on there a while ago).


----------



## SiggyFraud (May 17, 2020)

peskypesky said:


> I'm still using my KZ ED9 after more than three years.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...yx4ocDUVtTV6v8NhUrAaAq1-EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


I'm waiting for my second pair - that's how much I like the ED9. They turned out great for gaming, so I ordered another unit, this time with a mic.


----------



## Tonymac136

Oh also the KZ EDR1 is still obtainable and even cheaper. Probably the cheapest listenable IEM on the market.


----------



## ironbrewer

Morgainz said:


> What would you guys recommend for under $200 ($250CAD), detail oriented/neutral but not lacking supportive bass? (I'm not a basshead but I like something to be there, you know?) I've been eyeing up the tin t4 (~$125 CAD) and moondrop starfield (~$150CAD) but I want to make sure there isn't anything else I should consider. (I know both are well under my budget and if they weren't both quite so over $100CAD I would just get them both)
> 
> I mainly listen to new jazz and alternative pop ? (Alternative pop being like twenty one pilots and Mumford and sons kind of thing)
> 
> Thanks!!




This is specifically the under $100 thread. You may want to ask that question in another thread. Maybe this one.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3145#post-15603249


----------



## peskypesky

SiggyFraud said:


> I'm waiting for my second pair - that's how I like the ED9. They turned out great for gaming, so I ordered another unit, this time with a mic.


Yes, I'm thinking of ordering one or two more pairs while they're still being made.


----------



## Harby (May 16, 2020)

Slater said:


> Welcome Harby, we’re glad you joined our community.
> 
> In thinking about your request, since you listen to instrumental scores I would recommend any the following:
> 
> ...




I think you're right about the storage.
My extension cord pulled the earbuds on the floor a few times.

Hm, good to know about the mic. Didn't realize it could affect.
It's unusual to find earbuds without the mic though.

Gotta get some for myself and ma family.

Thank you
@Slater @raccoon city @peskypesky @Tonymac136 @SiggyFraud


----------



## JEHL

In my experience anyway, I have yet to see any cable with proper strain reliefs fail at the relieved parts, they don't even need to be babied to last either. Which makes me wonder why strain reliefs on cables are kinda rare on cheap equipment (I'd seriously imagine makers save even a penny for not including them). So it probably goes without saying that we all should always get either headphones with removable cables or at the very least the cables have strain reliefs not just on the jack but on the headphones themselves.

I've also never seen a microphone with strain reliefs in either side either and if they have, it's a very stubby one. So does anyone still wonder why all the earbuds/IEMs I've had with microphone fail microphone side first?

Which makes me wonder how do you strain relief what doesn't come strain relieved from factory.


----------



## Nimweth

gourab1995 said:


> Why are triple driver configs with 2DD+1BA so few in the chifi market despite others having monstrous number of drivers on them? I feel like triple driver config is the way to go, one driver per sound slab. ba for the highs. Also is there any triple driver config that you may recommend? except for the qt2. didnt like them


How about KBEAR KB06, (1DD + 2BA)


----------



## kmmbd

*BLON BL-05*
_Unboxing and First Impressions_

... and thus, another oppoty arises... okay I'll spare those jokes. 

Here is a quick-fire rundown of what I think about the BL-05:

The packaging is mostly similar, the cable is still awful, the tips are still useless for most. 
The fit is improved leaps and bounds. They are now legit comfortable and great for long-listening sessions, comfort-wise. I'm using Final-E type (Dark) tips btw.
I wouldn't call the overall signature V-shaped. It lacks the mid-bass body that most V-shaped IEMs have and frankly, vocals are not as recessed as you'd imagine. The signature definitely is tilted towards the presence region. Compared to the BL-03, it'll sound thinner with a colder tonality. 
The mid-bass bump of the BL-03 is gone. Now the sub-bass is slightly boosted from 60Hz downward. Unfortunately, sub-bass rumble is missing post 28Hz.
The lower-mids are much thinner compared to the BL-03. The upper-mids meanwhile get an extra 2/3dB of boost. Nothing egregious in a sense but given the lack of mid-bass warmth and more recessed lower-mids this results in an IEM that's practically the opposite of the BL-03. The tonality is very different.
The treble details is definitely more noticeable on the BL-05 but this comes at the expense of a more tiring listening when directly compared to the BL-03.
Soundstage is improved. Imaging? I think it's a downgrade, but I have to listen more to pass a verdict on that front...
To summarize - these are not the BL-03 2.0, and while it did address most of the weaknesses of the BL-03, it took away some of the strengths as well. As always, sequels and expectations rarely align. Your best bet is to listen for a while and decide for yourself. I'd also refrain from passing a final judgment right now since I'll need some more time with them to figure out what BLON was aiming for here.


----------



## Tonymac136

kmmbd said:


> *BLON BL-05*
> _Unboxing and First Impressions_
> 
> ... and thus, another oppoty arises... okay I'll spare those jokes.
> ...



I was hoping mine would be here today so I could do a direct comparison with the BL03 and my other new toy, the KZ Z1. I've been listening more and more to TWS sets lately so it'll be nice to have a new wired set to play with.


----------



## Morgainz

ironbrewer said:


> This is specifically the under $100 thread. You may want to ask that question in another thread. Maybe this one.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3145#post-15603249



🤦 Totally right, thanks!


----------



## IEManiac

Morgainz said:


> What would you guys recommend for under $200 ($250CAD), detail oriented/neutral but not lacking supportive bass? (I'm not a basshead but I like something to be there, you know?) I've been eyeing up the tin t4 (~$125 CAD) and moondrop starfield (~$150CAD) but I want to make sure there isn't anything else I should consider. (I know both are well under my budget and if they weren't both quite so over $100CAD I would just get them both)
> 
> I mainly listen to new jazz and alternative pop ? (Alternative pop being like twenty one pilots and Mumford and sons kind of thing)
> 
> Thanks!!


This thread is for under-$100. There's another thread for the price segment advice $100.


----------



## Harby

Also, I've found out QKZ DM6 looks quite similar to EDR1. What's the difference?
If you may know @Slater


----------



## Redkill3r

Harby said:


> Also, I've found out QKZ DM6 looks quite similar to EDR1. What's the difference?
> If you may know @Slater


You get a carrying box.


----------



## Slater

Harby said:


> Also, I've found out QKZ DM6 looks quite similar to EDR1. What's the difference?
> If you may know @Slater



I have no personal experience with the DM6. It's possible that it is just a rebranded EDR1, but I am not sure.


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> So taming the EA3's hot treble (Which apparently is from its balanced armature being more forward than the FH1s)?


I only have FH1 and mostly like their cool housing - an eye in a ear 

So trying to answer generally - taming treble is the most effective and least intrusive use of an equalizer: not trying to add what is not physically there and least disturbing the overtones for the timbre integrity.

Quite often, one of the most common solution to tuning is to put some filters, especially the treble in "community" tuning. I started to appreciate less and less this approach. One may better tame the treble for their own preference either by an equalizer or some foam.

So trying different foam inserts just in tips first is a good simple way to experiment with taming the treble finding you preferred levels.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> Which makes me wonder how do you strain relief what doesn't come strain relieved from factory.


Heat shrink is a great option. I use it for cables (especially on USB DAC dongles) all the time. It ends up more rigid than most factory strain reliefs, but it does effectively move the point of flex away from the solder. You can see black heat shrink applied to the MMCX cables in my display pic.


----------



## SilverEars (May 16, 2020)

SilverEars said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a wired ANC iems with in-line mic for cheap.  It's the Samsung Advanced ANC earphones.  Only $15 on Amazon Prime!  Totally worth the risk as I like ANC tech (as I find thrm highly practical), and curious how they perform.  I'm suspicious they maybe fake since so cheap, but I have doubts they would be with ANC and a battery.
> 
> I have Apple AirPods Pro TWS, but wanted a wired ANC set that happens to be in iem format as I hate being on the go with full-sized.  The alternative would be Bose QC20, which still goes for whopping $250!
> 
> ...


I knew these were legit, and here's verification that they are.  The response looks good, and good channel balancing as well.  I know people were skeptical of the stock AKG that comes with Samsung phones for their channel imbalance and bass inconsistancies, but I checked these, and L and R with ANC on/off were pretty much matched.  I thought these sounded good, and the response happens to look good as well.  Well worth $13 they were going for on Amazon

Red is passive mode, and green is with ANC turned on.


----------



## fragzone

Hey everyone.

I am looking to step up a little bit from the tin t3's and strongly eyeing the moondrop starfield.

Is there anything in that price range (around the 100US mark) that I should also consider?


----------



## IEManiac

fragzone said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am looking to step up a little bit from the tin t3's and strongly eyeing the moondrop starfield.
> 
> Is there anything in that price range (around the 100US mark) that I should also consider?


The Starfield will be a side-grade, a change in tonality. Perhaps it will be good for you to have one and the other. Complementary.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

fragzone said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am looking to step up a little bit from the tin t3's and strongly eyeing the moondrop starfield.
> 
> Is there anything in that price range (around the 100US mark) that I should also consider?


If you want a step up with a similar signature, the T4 bests the T3 in every way (resolution, separation, imaging, etc) except it has a very slightly narrower stage to my ears. I'd probably agree with the starfield as a step up though. Slightly warmer as well, so a little different flavor than the T3. If you're looking for a bit more drastic of a change, while still "stepping up" in quality, maybe have a look at the TFZ No. 3. It's a v shaped signature, but very well done IMO. The mids aren't terribly recessed, it has a satisfying amount of bass slam, and the treble is crisp without being too sharp or sibilent.


----------



## fragzone

OpiateSkittles said:


> If you want a step up with a similar signature, the T4 bests the T3 in every way (resolution, separation, imaging, etc) except it has a very slightly narrower stage to my ears. I'd probably agree with the starfield as a step up though. Slightly warmer as well, so a little different flavor than the T3. If you're looking for a bit more drastic of a change, while still "stepping up" in quality, maybe have a look at the TFZ No. 3. It's a v shaped signature, but very well done IMO. The mids aren't terribly recessed, it has a satisfying amount of bass slam, and the treble is crisp without being too sharp or sibilent.


Yeah I am looking for something a bit richer and dare I say natural sounding. Even though I love the t3's extension and cool presentation I am not averse to darker signatures like the hd6xx and porta pros. Ideally it would be something that meets halfway with a bit of mid-range prominence though not at the expense of decent extension/clarity on both ends. I am an IEM noob though so perhaps a bit much to be asking for at this price range.


----------



## JEHL (May 17, 2020)

Do long core tips exist besides the spinfit and aren't X-mas trees? Every time i search for tips, they seem to have a recessed core. Forgot to ask Slater examples when I talked about this.

Also mostly out of curiosity. How well does the FH1S fare in its price range? Mostly curious because I remember kmmbd comparing the original FH1 to the BL-03 and saying that if it weren't for the better build quality and accessories, the FH1 doesn't even register as competition... Presumably neither against the BL-03 nor the ZSX.

At this point I wonder if the EA3 is also considered an improvement from the FH1.

On a side note: I just remembered Zeos Pantera saying the BL-03 and his oBravo Cupid, and only those 2 IEMs did this weird stuff that makes him feel like the sound comes out of his brain. He never explicitly called it that way but if there's such thing as reverse soundstage. Is this it? Has anyone else experienced this? Could this be yet another reverse polarity connection issue and he doesn't realize it?


----------



## Tonymac136

fragzone said:


> Yeah I am looking for something a bit richer and dare I say natural sounding. Even though I love the t3's extension and cool presentation I am not averse to darker signatures like the hd6xx and porta pros. Ideally it would be something that meets halfway with a bit of mid-range prominence though not at the expense of decent extension/clarity on both ends. I am an IEM noob though so perhaps a bit much to be asking for at this price range.



LZ A6 Mini is pretty good for the cash though I've not tried the Tin T4 or Moondrop Starfield for comparison


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> Do long core tips exist besides the spinfit and aren't X-mas trees? Every time i search for tips, they seem to have a recessed core. Forgot to ask Slater examples when I talked about this.
> 
> Also mostly out of curiosity. How well does the FH1S fare in its price range? Mostly curious because I remember kmmbd comparing the original FH1 to the BL-03 and saying that if it weren't for the better build quality and accessories, the FH1 doesn't even register as competition... Presumably neither against the BL-03 nor the ZSX.
> 
> ...


Azla Sednas are long core, but they are also wide bore which may or may not be for you.


----------



## Slater (May 17, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Do long core tips exist besides the spinfit and aren't X-mas trees? Every time i search for tips, they seem to have a recessed core. Forgot to ask Slater examples when I talked about this.



Flip Tips
KZ Starline
SpinFits
AZLA SednaFit (regular or Light)
Xmas tree (triple flange or cut down to double flange)

That’s pretty much your only options.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

fragzone said:


> Yeah I am looking for something a bit richer and dare I say natural sounding. Even though I love the t3's extension and cool presentation I am not averse to darker signatures like the hd6xx and porta pros. Ideally it would be something that meets halfway with a bit of mid-range prominence though not at the expense of decent extension/clarity on both ends. I am an IEM noob though so perhaps a bit much to be asking for at this price range.


I think, in that case, the Starfields would suit you *very* well. It's definitely got a warmer presentation than the T3, but has good treble extention as well. Resolution for the price is only matched, IMO, by the T4 and GR07. It has fantastic imaging for the price too. My only gripe with them would be the cable and ear tips, but those are easily replaced. I can give you suggestions for either, if you need them. Be aware that the Starfield has lipless nozzles, so you want a snug fit for tips. Something like the Final E Tips fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## MrDelicious

My score for this AE sale.


----------



## JEHL

Now I'm actually curious since it was mentioned once. Are the KSC75 still invincible in the sub $20 like 14 years later? Or does it have contenders now in the bracket... assuming one is indifferent to the drastically different form factors anyway.


----------



## baskingshark (May 18, 2020)

Hi friends, there's an Aliexpress Sale live now. I've sourced some sub $100 CHIFI well regarded sets on sale and listed them here. Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with me so I can update the prices, sorry my old eyes may be catching up LOL.

Sale prices are in USD and are *before stacking coupons*, and these are lowest desktop prices I've managed to find (the *Aliexpress app* tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter. Also, some of these prices are after following certain stores on Aliexpress, so they occasionally give a "fan exclusive discount".


BLON BL-03 - $25
CCA C12 - $28.50
CCA C16 - $68
DUNU DM-480 - $58
Hisenior B5+ - $76
KBEAR Diamond - $71
KBEAR KB04 - $26
KZ ZSX - $34
LZ A6 Mini - $51.75
NiceHCK DB3 - $15
NiceHCK N7 Pro - $83
Shozy Form 1.1 - $75
Tin T2 - $32
Tin T4 - $89
TFZ No. 3 - $96 ----> other than the regular shell colour, they came out with new psychedelic crystal shells and a wood grain type shell colour. There's also a black gold colour that has been released a few months back.
TFZ Tequila 1 - $66
TRI I3 - $147 (sorry this shouldn't be in a sub $100 thread, but I was very happy with this purchase during the last AE sale)
TRN BA5 - $37
TRN V90 - $28
WG T-One - $93 - tip courtesy of nraymond 


CONGRATS IN ADVANCE ABOUT YOUR PURCHASE, AND SORRY ABOUT YOUR WALLET!!!


----------



## RikudouGoku

While they are certainly nice deals, isnt there a bigger sale coming up next month? The mid-year sale which is from 14th to 24th June.


----------



## nraymond (May 18, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, there's an Aliexpress Sale live now. I've sourced some sub $100 CHIFI well regarded sets on sale and listed them here. Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with me so I can update the prices, sorry my old eyes may be catching up LOL.
> 
> Sale prices are in USD and are *before stacking coupons*, and these are lowest desktop prices I've managed to find (the *Aliexpress app* tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter. Also, some of these prices are after following certain stores on Aliexpress, so they occasionally give a "fan exclusive discount".
> 
> ...



The WG T-One is $93 (or less) after coupons. BTW, anyone else notice that the WG T-One and iBasso IT01S have nearly identical measured responses in Crinacle's database?





Has anyone tried both? Do they sound as similar as they measure? (And if so, why haven't they reviewed the same?)


----------



## peskypesky

baskingshark said:


> Hi friends, there's an Aliexpress Sale live now. I've sourced some sub $100 CHIFI well regarded sets on sale and listed them here. Please feel free to add any good deals you guys see so we can all benefit as a community. If there's any lower prices than these, please also share with me so I can update the prices, sorry my old eyes may be catching up LOL.
> 
> Sale prices are in USD and are *before stacking coupons*, and these are lowest desktop prices I've managed to find (the *Aliexpress app* tends to give a few cents to dollars off), so with coupons and app use, potentially the deal may be even sweeter. Also, some of these prices are after following certain stores on Aliexpress, so they occasionally give a "fan exclusive discount".
> 
> ...


I'd like one of each, please.


----------



## peskypesky

has anyone ordered from AliExpress to the USA recently? I'm wondering how long it is taking to get orders.


----------



## Tonymac136

Not to the US, but to the UK, delivery times are about 15 days Vs a non-virus timescale of about 8 or 9. The delay seems to be at this end though. 5 days from in the country to on my doorstep.


----------



## nraymond

peskypesky said:


> has anyone ordered from AliExpress to the USA recently? I'm wondering how long it is taking to get orders.



Ordered a computer cable on April 7, shipped out ePacket on April 11, no updates since.

Ordered some earphones and accessories on May 5, shipped out AliExpress Standard Shipping on May 9, put on an airplane and left China on May 10, no updates since, but I'm less worried about this one (so far).


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> While they are certainly nice deals, isnt there a bigger sale coming up next month? The mid-year sale which is from 14th to 24th June.



Yeah the midyear sale generally has better coupons and prices from past experience, but the above prices ain't too bad for some gear eg LZ A6 mini.



nraymond said:


> The WG T-One is $93 (or less) after coupons. BTW, anyone else notice that the WG T-One and iBasso IT01S have nearly identical measured responses in Crinacle's database?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried both? Do they sound as similar as they measure? (And if so, why haven't they reviewed the same?)



There ain't that many reviews for the WG T-One. I've been keeping it on my wishlist, but it was too much of a risk to purchase blind without more consensus reviews.

There's the usual adage about graphs not telling the full story. Subjective elements like timbre of acoustic instruments, instrument placement, details, imaging, fit, isolation cannot be gleaned from the graphs alone. I haven't heard both, but would also be keen to hear if anyone has both of them to compare.



nraymond said:


> Ordered a computer cable on April 7, shipped out ePacket on April 11, no updates since.
> 
> Ordered some earphones and accessories on May 5, shipped out AliExpress Standard Shipping on May 9, put on an airplane and left China on May 10, no updates since, but I'm less worried about this one (so far).



I think cause of the coronavirus messing up with logistics, global travel and flights, a lot of others had the same issue. I have had 3 aliexpress orders from the last sale cancelled by the sellers. They claim it was cause the logistics company couldn't get a ride on the plane, and it was waiting at the airport for a few weeks, so they sent it back to the seller.

The orders were from different shops so it may just be the truth. And two of em refused to resend the item, claiming it would be the same problem, so they just refunded me outright.

Maybe just give a PM to the shop to check what is going on.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

peskypesky said:


> has anyone ordered from AliExpress to the USA recently? I'm wondering how long it is taking to get orders.


It's been wildly unpredictable for me.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

baskingshark said:


> CCA C12 - $28.50
> DUNU DM-480 - $58
> Tin T2 - $32
> TRN BA5 - $37
> ...


Are any of the above worth having if you like the ZSX and BLON BL-03, and daily drive the Ikko OH-10 for music and the ZSN Pro for conf calls?


----------



## IEManiac

rogthefrog said:


> Are any of the above worth having if you like the ZSX and BLON BL-03, and daily drive the Ikko OH-10 for music and the ZSN Pro for conf calls?


The *TRN BA5* is excellent.


----------



## tgx78

rogthefrog said:


> It's been wildly unpredictable for me.



I ordered about 4 IEMS through Aliexpress around Feb-March. Non showed up yet. I had to start a dispute on one.


----------



## baskingshark

rogthefrog said:


> Are any of the above worth having if you like the ZSX and BLON BL-03, and daily drive the Ikko OH-10 for music and the ZSN Pro for conf calls?



Well i don't have the CCA C12 or TRN V90, but most folks here say they are a sidegrade of the ZSX, just with slightly different tuning, so perhaps not cost effective to get em if u enjoy the ZSX.

Tin T2 is something neutralish, so might be different from what u already own.

DUNU DM-480 is a mild V shaped set that has superb subwoofer like subbass, wide soundstage and great isolation/fit. It has above average technicalities compared to BA type sets, and timbre/vocals is not the best on it. I use it as my daily transit beater cause of the isolation and subbass.

Though honestly, the IKKO OH-10 that u have will probably outclass most of these sub $100 offerings though, so might be wise to just save up and go up the ladder instead of buying more and more budget sidegrades.


----------



## peskypesky

baskingshark said:


> so might be wise to just save up and go up the ladder instead of buying more and more budget sidegrades.



Yes, this is what I need to do.


----------



## SiggyFraud

IEManiac said:


> The *TRN BA5* is excellent.


Would you care to compare it with the ZSX, provided you have both? I read that ZSX has a better soundstage and superior detail retrieval. Is the BA5 better in any way?


----------



## DynamicEars (May 19, 2020)

SiggyFraud said:


> Would you care to compare it with the ZSX, provided you have both? I read that ZSX has a better soundstage and superior detail retrieval. Is the BA5 better in any way?



Sub bass : ZSX > BA5, ZSX edges on depth and texture and rumble, BA5 sub bass is rolled off. This is the main cons of BA5

Mid bass : BA5 slightly > ZSX, because decay is faster, no mid bass bleed

Midrange : BA5 > ZSX because more forward, have more details. The BA5 strength point.

Upper Mids : ZSX > BA5 just because less harsh to me, safer 3khz peak, but BA5 more detailed and aggressive, depend on your preferences.

Lower trebles : ZSX is calm, safer with still very good details, again BA5 is more detail and emphasized on 6khz, more tiring but more details

High trebles : ZSX again safer and relaxed with still plenty of air, BA5 is extended with great details and airy sound

Timbre overall : ZSX > BA5 but not that far differences, just the BA5 sounded overall brighter, and ZsX have more weight (BA5 not thin, but ZSX have more weight in a good way)
Soundstage width : ZSX slightly wider but the BA5 sounded more natural with open back design. ZSX soundstage sounded have a bit larger than life effect (not that bad, im a nitpicky person)

Soundstage depth : on par, both not too deep as well as other great budget IEMs, very normal in this sub class

Imaging : BA5 a bit sharper than ZSX

Separation : exceptional for both on this budget class

QC : ZSX >>>>>>> BA5 ( I warned you, TRN need to fix their QC) , mine have wobbly connector on right unit, still sounded OK but still.. Crin have imbalance on sub bass, guess 1 of their driver is dead. And other TRN infamous QC..)

Fit : BA5 > ZSX for me.

Anything else just ask. Cheers


----------



## SiggyFraud

DynamicEars said:


> Sub bass : ZSX > BA5, ZSX edges on depth and texture and rumble, BA5 sub bass is rolled off. This is the main cons of BA5
> 
> Mid bass : BA5 slightly > ZSX, because decay is faster, no mid bass bleed
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton! That pretty much answers all my questions.


----------



## IEManiac

SiggyFraud said:


> Would you care to compare it with the ZSX, provided you have both? I read that ZSX has a better soundstage and superior detail retrieval. Is the BA5 better in any way?


Sorry, I don't have the ZSX. But I can tell you that, for me, the BA5 lacks virtually nothing. The only strike against it that i can think of is that it doesn't isolate as much as an IEM could because of its vent.


----------



## DynamicEars

IEManiac said:


> Sorry, I don't have the ZSX. But I can tell you that, for me, the BA5 lacks virtually nothing. The only strike against it that i can think of is that it doesn't isolate as much as an IEM could because of its vent.



Right forgot to write about isolation wise, the BA5 is literally open back design lile **** / Pro, like open back headphone so isolation is very weak but on positive side, they are have nice airy feel, its the real air.


----------



## DynamicEars

SiggyFraud said:


> Thanks a ton! That pretty much answers all my questions.



Both are great IEMs with different abilities. But the sub bass rolled off on BA5 cant be good on several genres. For acoustics, classics, vocals they are very great.
If not because of sub bass and QC, i would easily recommend the BA5. Really their mids are great and im a mid lover


----------



## baskingshark

DynamicEars said:


> Sub bass : ZSX > BA5, ZSX edges on depth and texture and rumble, BA5 sub bass is rolled off. This is the main cons of BA5
> 
> Mid bass : BA5 slightly > ZSX, because decay is faster, no mid bass bleed
> 
> ...



Good stuff!

Do u experience the nozzle moisture build up thing in the BA5? Saw a few others get it where sound intermittently cuts out on one side, then with drying it, the sound returns.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> Do u experience the nozzle moisture build up thing in the BA5? Saw a few others get it where sound intermittently cuts out on one side, then with drying it, the sound returns.



Yes the BA5 is more easy to build up moisture so i only use them in my room, i mever once try them for exercise nor outside walk. But a lot of user experience with this moisture issue, like the LZ A6 filters


----------



## Nimweth

Y





DynamicEars said:


> Both are great IEMs with different abilities. But the sub bass rolled off on BA5 cant be good on several genres. For acoustics, classics, vocals they are very great.
> If not because of sub bass and QC, i would easily recommend the BA5. Really their mids are great and im a mid lover


Yes, I'm a mid lover too. I actually prefer the BA5 to the ZSX. Bass is excellent for a BA (though not quite as good as the BA10) and I don't find it lacking.


----------



## Harby

nraymond said:


> Ordered a computer cable on April 7, shipped out ePacket on April 11, no updates since.
> 
> Ordered some earphones and accessories on May 5, shipped out AliExpress Standard Shipping on May 9, put on an airplane and left China on May 10, no updates since, but I'm less worried about this one (so far).



Do you ever get a fake?
Items on AliExpress are usually rebranded or have unspecified brand name. If the seller sends you non-original or wrong model, you cannot get a refund, or can you?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Harby said:


> Do you ever get a fake?
> Items on AliExpress are usually rebranded or have unspecified brand name. If the seller sends you non-original or wrong model, you cannot get a refund, or can you?


you just have to know what product you are ordering and also from which seller.

Buying iems from china probably is very risk-free, but buying a Sony, Samsung, AKG or any other mainstream brand might not be that wise. And also if the seller has a low score and a weird name, usually isnt that smart to order from them. I try to not order stuff from sellers under 95% score.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> Y
> Yes, I'm a mid lover too. I actually prefer the BA5 to the ZSX. Bass is excellent for a BA (though not quite as good as the BA10) and I don't find it lacking.



Yes BA5 Mids are great, if they have great sub bass and great QC, i will pick BA5 over ZSX, with a little cut of micropore tape.
Currently i sometimes still listen to both.
The sub bass of BA is rolled off and too mid bass focus. I appreciate the speed decay and texture though. I know im very nitpicky about bass. Even my past Andromeda Bass isnt good, the Sony new BA bass is great, like in M7 and M9 (same driver), not for basshead though. Im not a basshead but prefer up north sub bass and prefer sub bass focus rather than midbass focus. Of course everyone can have different taste buddy. Cheers!

This is from @crinacle site where the BA5 bass is shown like i heard, similar to BQEYZ spring 1 that also too midbass-upper bass focus (BA5 bass still better in upper bass region)


----------



## etlouis

Just made custom blons. Oh boy still just as bad in isolation. Time to diy them into ciems.


----------



## JEHL

Ranked based on sound was already provided but now out of curiosity if someone has ranked IEM makers based on QC. I'd imagine this is impossible to actually do without access to a VERY large sample size, as well as IEMs based on fit and comfort which AFAIK AR-3001 probably kicks the c*** out of anything in this price bracket short of a budget CIEM which doesn't even exist for all I know.


----------



## kmmbd (May 20, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Also mostly out of curiosity. How well does the FH1S fare in its price range? Mostly curious because I remember kmmbd comparing the original FH1 to the BL-03 and saying that if it weren't for the better build quality and accessories, the FH1 doesn't even register as competition... Presumably neither against the BL-03 nor the ZSX.
> 
> At this point I wonder if the EA3 is also considered an improvement from the FH1.



EA3 is an improvement over the FH1, but I wouldn't recommend it myself. I still think the BL-03 is a much smoother listen with superior tonality. The FH1s has less upper mid emphasis and lower treble glare is also tamed compared to FH1 but that's kinda about it. I wouldn't consider its timbre to be natural either. So if a natural tonality is what you're after the Fiio options likely wouldn't cut it. The BA drivers sound unnatural, maybe due to tuning and/or implementation.


----------



## JEHL (May 20, 2020)

kmmbd said:


> EA3 is an improvement over the FH1, but I wouldn't recommend it myself. I still think the BL-03 is a much smoother listen with superior tonality. The FH1s has less upper mid emphasis and lower treble glare is also tamed compared to FH1 but that's kinda about it. I wouldn't consider its timbre to be natural either. So if a natural tonality is what you're after the Fiio options likely wouldn't cut it. The BA drivers sound unnatural, maybe due to tuning and/or implementation.


So I guess this means neither will be dethroning the well established budget IEMs here.

Edit: Already ordered the BL-03, so I wonder if this forum will eventually want my impressions once they arrive. Not that they need more impressions than they have already.


----------



## hopelesswanderor

JEHL said:


> So I guess this means neither will be dethroning the well established budget IEMs here.
> 
> Edit: Already ordered the BL-03, so I wonder if this forum will eventually want my impressions once they arrive. Not that they need more impressions than they have already.


My Blon BL-03 are on their way as well. Already own a Tin T2. Ordered Blon after watching Z reviews. The price at which these ch-fi are available and the rave reviews they get , it is so tempting o keep buying every IEM that gets good review. Although, In the end most of those sit in drawer somewhere. Haven't touched my Sennheiser Momentum 3 after Tin T2.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the KBEAR KB04 is now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-kb04.24284/reviews


----------



## Tonymac136

hopelesswanderor said:


> My Blon BL-03 are on their way as well. Already own a Tin T2. Ordered Blon after watching Z reviews. The price at which these ch-fi are available and the rave reviews they get , it is so tempting o keep buying every IEM that gets good review. Although, In the end most of those sit in drawer somewhere. Haven't touched my Sennheiser Momentum 3 after Tin T2.



That's the way it goes I'm afraid. I started by buying a pair of KZ ZS10 to avoid taking my Sennheiser IE60s out so much (after being impressed with Hifiman HE400i I wanted to see what else was cool in ChiFi). Now, 30+ pairs later I'm just beginning to slow down.


----------



## rprodrigues

cqtek said:


> New  DT300 Pro 3BA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know it is from a long time ago, but ... Have you tried them?


----------



## PhonoPhi

Tonymac136 said:


> That's the way it goes I'm afraid. I started by buying a pair of KZ ZS10 to avoid taking my Sennheiser IE60s out so much (after being impressed with Hifiman HE400i I wanted to see what else was cool in ChiFi). Now, 30+ pairs later I'm just beginning to slow down.


I heard that 36 is a magic number, after which one starts to reflect more


----------



## Tonymac136

Definitely I'm at a point now where most sets are a sidegrade. I'd still like to try a Planar IEM and some kind of TOTL TWS (maybe when the tech is a bit more mature) but I've zoned in on the endgame, which is going to be a really really top notch pair of DDs. Discovering ChiFi and experimenting with different sound signatures has been fun, and I'm sure I'll be distracted along the way but my focus has shifted.


----------



## Podster

PhonoPhi said:


> I heard that 36 is a magic number, after which one starts to reflect more



I'm pretty sure I've reflected three times over now  Not to mention I have 3 new ones coming now, I've apparently "Gone to plaid"


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> That's the way it goes I'm afraid. I started by buying a pair of KZ ZS10 to avoid taking my Sennheiser IE60s out so much (after being impressed with Hifiman HE400i I wanted to see what else was cool in ChiFi). Now, 30+ pairs later I'm just beginning to slow down.


Ha ha! Do you have a T-shirt like mine?


----------



## Podster

Matter a fact I still find I have iem's I didn't even remember I had! Was out in my workshed getting some things together and bumped into these old (yeah lets call them classics now)  Surprising thing is they both still sound pretty good, detail monsters no but easy to listen too you bet your Donkey they are I'll even go as far as to say the gain in music listening is far closer than prices indicate but I guess it's all in what one can afford but I'm pretty sure 99.9% of the general public would be just fine with either of these The real crazy thing is you can still buy both of these for less than a cheap azz plastic pair of $19.99 Best Buy Skull Candies


----------



## JEHL

What I understand from all of this is. I'll never be an audiophile unless I have so much audio equipment I literally need an inventory to keep track of all of it.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

JEHL said:


> What I understand from all of this is. I'll never be an audiophile unless I have so much audio equipment I literally need an inventory to keep track of all of it.


You're not a real audiophile unless you have a redundant cluster of Oracle databases to look up your aftermarket IEM cables' capacitance.


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> I'm pretty sure I've reflected three times over now  Not to mention I have 3 new ones coming now, I've apparently "Gone to plaid"



You’ve gone from suck to blow!


----------



## trumpethead




----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> Definitely I'm at a point now where most sets are a sidegrade. I'd still like to try a Planar IEM and some kind of TOTL TWS (maybe when the tech is a bit more mature) but I've zoned in on the endgame, which is going to be a really really top notch pair of DDs. Discovering ChiFi and experimenting with different sound signatures has been fun, and I'm sure I'll be distracted along the way but my focus has shifted.



The budget CHIFI market allows us to experiment with multiple sound signatures and see what we prefer based on our music genre preferences and sound preferences. Of course we can even buy a few sets to suit different music genres, but once u discover what u like, it might be a good option to go up the ladder and buy just one Midfi set that suits your needs, rather than multiple sub $30 - 50 sets, as the costs do add up to a midfi/TOTL set over a period. No doubt diminishing returns exist and the budget CHIFI of the past 2 - 3 years are of superb quality, and I daresay some of these budget sets may even go head to head with "overpriced" western midfi gear for a fraction of the price. 

For planars under $100 (as per this thread), I think it would be hard to find such a thing. If u can add a bit more (and maybe we can discuss further in the TRI thread), do read up about the TRI I3, about $140ish USD usually. It is a strange mishmash of 1 DD + 1 planar + 1 BA. Superbly coherent and analogue sounding, minimal harshness except maybe an occasional 3 KHz spike. Above average technicalities and timbre, but superb soundstage at its pricing. The planar mids are the star here. Treble rolled off. It does require amping though, like most other planars, to scale to its optimal performance.

For TWS sets, just my personal opinion, but i wouldn't spend that much of em cause the BT tech and battery life are the limiting factor. Once the battery dies, the TWS goes with it. So I find it more cost effective to use something like a bluetooth adapter/dongle like TRN BT20/20S and connect an existing detachable IEM to it, so u can reuse the IEM and preserve most of the sound signature that u like about the IEM. These dongles ain't that bad in terms of battery life, BT connectivity and sound compared to TWS, and they are pretty convenient compared to wired gear, so a good compromise IMO.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if it's physically impossible to make a TWS with removable batteries or make a TWS with either an MMCX or a 2 pin connector so running them wired is an alternative. Although I think the issue is lack of interest rather than physics being the culprit.


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> ... or make a TWS with either an MMCX or a 2 pin connector so running them wired is an alternative.



There are like 4 or 5 of those already either here or on the way from Motorola, BGVP, Tin Hifi and others.


----------



## assassin10000

JEHL said:


> I wonder if it's physically impossible to make a TWS with removable batteries or make a TWS with either an MMCX or a 2 pin connector so running them wired is an alternative. Although I think the issue is lack of interest rather than physics being the culprit.



The Sony WF-1000XM3 has a battery that can be replaced. Not super easily but it can be done.




Bgvp q2 is a TWS & has MMCX.


----------



## IEManiac

PhonoPhi said:


> I heard that 36 is a magic number, after which one starts to reflect more


My magic number was *10.*


----------



## JEHL

Apparently the galaxy buds have replaceable batteries as well. I wonder if anyone recommends them seeing that they are currently priced anywhere from $95-108 on amazon.


----------



## IEManiac

rogthefrog said:


> You're not a real audiophile unless you have a redundant cluster of Oracle databases to look up your aftermarket IEM cables' capacitance.


Capacitance? Nice. You have a database of IEM cable inductance too?


----------



## Vannak

T


assassin10000 said:


> The Sony WF-1000XM3 has a battery that can be replaced. Not super easily but it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> You’ve gone from suck to blow!



Right and it seems like every time I turn around I stumble upon yet more iem’s, couple Woodies hanging out here! 



Yo G, you get my pm?


----------



## IEManiac (May 21, 2020)

JEHL said:


> I wonder if it's physically impossible to make a TWS with removable batteries or make a TWS with either an MMCX or a 2 pin connector so running them wired is an alternative. Although I think the issue is lack of interest rather than physics being the culprit.


The reality is that you will outgrow them or they will be overcome by tech advances and price decreases that battery longevity is a non issue. That's certainly how I see it. You seriously think you or any of us are gonna want to listen to the BT buds your are listening now in 2022?


----------



## genck

I don't want to listen to ANY bluetooth headsets, that's why they have their own thread.


----------



## genck

I swear they are going to take over all of the threads, god help me.


----------



## JEHL (May 21, 2020)

Mostly out of curiosity. I think it's gone for good by this point. But is(or was) it worth open box Monolith M300 for $50?

Edit: Only time I've ever seen a planar under $100 so there's that.


----------



## IEManiac

genck said:


> I swear they are going to take over all of the threads, god help me.


Happy to NOT discuss BT anything here. Ditto for ordering and shipping woes.


----------



## genck

IEManiac said:


> Happy to NOT discuss BT anything here. Ditto for ordering and shipping woes.


----------



## JEHL

At the risk of being banned on the spot. With all respect, neither title nor OT explicitly mentions wired only. Which means title probably needs to be edited assuming it's possible... otherwise we're all looking at history repeating itself at one point or another since implicit rules just won't do, not forever anyway.

Guess I can leave one final request, a lot of people on head-fi seem to be indecisive when it comes to C12 vs V90. Wonder if I should pick C12 as the multi driver solution since... All TRNs have QC issues? Are KZs more consistent?


----------



## genck

JEHL said:


> At the risk of being banned on the spot. With all respect, neither title nor OT explicitly mentions wired only. Which means title probably needs to be edited assuming it's possible... otherwise we're all looking at history repeating itself at one point or another since implicit rules just won't do, not forever anyway.
> 
> Guess I can leave one final request, a lot of people on head-fi seem to be indecisive when it comes to C12 vs V90. Wonder if I should pick C12 as the multi driver solution since... All TRNs have QC issues? Are KZs more consistent?


Well, I have the V90 and it's very V-Shaped. Do you like having your mids misssing? If so, there you go. If not, get the CCA.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> At the risk of being banned on the spot. With all respect, neither title nor OT explicitly mentions wired only. Which means title probably needs to be edited assuming it's possible... otherwise we're all looking at history repeating itself at one point or another since implicit rules just won't do, not forever anyway.
> 
> Guess I can leave one final request, a lot of people on head-fi seem to be indecisive when it comes to C12 vs V90. Wonder if I should pick C12 as the multi driver solution since... All TRNs have QC issues? Are KZs more consistent?


Split the difference - get the *TRN BA5*.


----------



## activatorfly (May 21, 2020)

Hi all, I've ordered the TRN VX 6BA+1DD...Cheers!


----------



## JEHL (May 21, 2020)

...that storefront must neither be named nor linked assuming all storefront bans are unliftable anyway. Couldn't tell you why however and I imagine the moderators would rather leave us in the dark.

Edit: Well now I know there's a new TRN coming so I'll looking for the reviews.

Edit 2: Does this mean the BA5 could get a successor soon?

Edit 3: I probably should have clarified I wasn't referring to VX as a BA5 successor but rather that we may see a BA5 successor after the VX comes out, but then again I assume there isn't much to improve on the BA5 to begin with.


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> ...that storefront must neither be named nor linked assuming all storefront bans are unliftable anyway. Couldn't tell you why however and I imagine the moderators would rather leave us in the dark.
> 
> Edit: Well now I know there's a new TRN coming so I'll looking for the reviews.
> 
> Edit 2: Does this mean the BA5 could get a successor soon?



More likely a v90 successor


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> ...that storefront must neither be named nor linked assuming all storefront bans are unliftable anyway. Couldn't tell you why however and I imagine the moderators would rather leave us in the dark.
> 
> Edit: Well now I know there's a new TRN coming so I'll looking for the reviews.
> 
> Edit 2: Does this mean the BA5 could get a successor soon?


TRN BA5 needs no 'successor'.


----------



## JEHL (May 21, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> TRN BA5 needs no 'successor'.


Well I assume you're right. I still can't help but be reminded of this quote by KopiOkaya every time the BA5 is mentioned: "Let me add this, not all tuners have the final say. In BA5’s case, I don’t have the final say. I actually wanted TRN to dial down the upper midrange more BUT they said this would defeat the purpose of an “ALL BA sound”. So, I compromised."

So the BA5 as fantastic as it already is, I still get the impression from his quote that the BA5 is a case of what could have been. I have no idea what his true intention was with his envisioned tuning, but I wonder if he wanted as close to dynamic like tonality, while retaining all the advantages of the balanced armatures.

Edit: guess that's it then, the answer is buy the BA5, experiment dialing down the upper midrange with EQ. Guess I got the BA5 KopiOkaya edition. Or maybe that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## IEManiac (May 21, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Well I assume you're right. I still can't help but be reminded of this quote by KopiOkaya every time the BA5 is mentioned: "Let me add this, not all tuners have the final say. In BA5’s case, I don’t have the final say. I actually wanted TRN to dial down the upper midrange more BUT they said this would defeat the purpose of an “ALL BA sound”. So, I compromised."
> 
> So the BA5 as fantastic as it already is, I still get the impression from his quote that the BA5 is a case of what could have been. I have no idea what his true intention was with his envisioned tuning, but I wonder if he wanted as close to dynamic like tonality, while retaining all the advantages of the balanced armatures.


I think you and others need to tone it down with your lionizing of this KopiOKaya fellow and stop treating him as infallible. Have you considered the possibility that he was off-target and the TRN engineers were right? Like that Crinacle bloke, he is but one man. Hear|think for yourself.


----------



## mbwilson111

This thread is falling apart.


----------



## zedbg

New toy CCA CA16 7 BA + 1 DD https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001062135373.html


----------



## Nimweth

I have been testing the new CVJ CSA earphone which I received for review from Aimee at IZ POP, at Amazon.com. Below is my review:

The CSA IEM is, as far as I can tell, the first release from the CVJ company. It is a dual-driver hybrid featuring a 10mm double magnetic dynamic driver for the bass region, similar to that found in models by KZ, CCA and KBEAR, and an “all-new” design of balanced armature covering the treble frequencies.

The IEMs come packaged in a sturdy hardboard box in a black crackle finish with silver writing. Lifting the lid reveals the earpieces fitted in a card cutout along with two sets of white medium bore tips. A third set of tips is pre-fitted to the IEMs. The earpieces themselves have a white carbon fibre finish which is very attractive and has a pearly effect. There is a black CVJ logo in the centre. The rear of the shells is clear through which the components can be seen, including the large dynamic driver and the BA placed in the nozzle.  The type of BA is not specified. There is a small pinhole vent at the base of the nozzle. The build quality is acceptable for the price, though others in this sector feature metal faceplates.

The connection is 2-pin and the cable is a 4-core braided type similar to that supplied by TRN or BQEYZ with a metal plug bearing the CVJ logo. The Y-split is also metal. The run between the Y split and plug is quite long and there is no chin slider so the cable is a little prone to tangling. Also included in the box are a brown carrying pouch, a velcro cable tie and documentation. All in all this is a good presentation for the price.

The IEMs were left burning in for 100 hours to settle down the components, after which they were evaluated using an Xduoo X20 DAP. The stock cable was employed and, due to the long nozzle, the small size of the supplied tips were used. These provided a very acceptable comfort, fit and seal.

I was very surprised when first auditioning the CSA. I was expecting a traditional V-shaped sound profile, perhaps with enhanced output in the upper mids and lower treble but this was not the case. Instead, the balance was neutral/bright with a solid well-textured bass, slightly forward mids, and a clean treble with good extension and detail. The sound was far more balanced than expected. The mids and treble occasionally sounded a touch thin, but retained good focus. Soundstage, for a non-vented design, was much more expansive than expected and tonality and timbre were very good, with only occasional bright peaks on certain material. There was no bass bleed which resulted in  the lower mids showing excellent clarity.

Bass

The CSA’s bass was nicely contoured, not being too elevated but largely neutral in character and had a fast presentation similar to a BA driver. There was a small lift in the sub-bass which possessed good texture. Extension was good as evidenced in “Freefall” by New Zealand ambient musician Andrew Forrest. This track features a deep sub-bass foundation forming a solid backdrop for the choral and electronic effects and the CSA handled this very well indeed with good texture and resolution. Similarly, the bass parts in Jonn Serrie’s “The Flow of Time’s Arrow” from the “Thousand Star” album, projected well. Nicely textured bass underpinned the slow melody and sparkling high tones. A cathedral organ is a very good test of bass response, and in Durufle’s “Prelude and fugue sur le nom Alain” performed by Sarah Solarue, the depth, power and majesty of the Cavaille-Coll instrument were perfectly preserved and the ambience of the venue clearly audible.


Midrange

The mids were also neutral, or perhaps a touch forward, which endowed the sound with a “live” presence. Tonality was crisp and open. The clean and bright brass in Holst’s “Uranus” in a version by the LSO under Andre Previn was a good example, and one could almost imagine the light reflecting on the shiny metal of the instruments! This clarity brought vocals forward in the mix, enabling the lyrics to be appreciated. Al Stewart’s vocal lines in “Almost Lucy” from “Time Passages” stood out clearly from the instrumental arrangement, nicely balanced by guitar and percussion, imaging being excellent on this track. The beautiful violin melody in Alasdair Fraser’s “First Flight” soared above the complex arrangement with harp, woodwind and synthesised bass all nicely balanced in an expansive acoustic. The clarity present in the mids led me to believe that a lower crossover frequency has been chosen and the BA driver covers a wider range. Occasionally I felt that a little more warmth would be beneficial.


Treble

The CSA delivered a wealth of detail, which was unexpected. The BA driver certainly showed its merits here with a general profile somewhat north of neutral. Percussion certainly benefited from this, with the delicate metallic timbre of the cymbals in Jacques Loussier’s “Air on a G string” in a beautifully remastered Decca recording, being very believable. Presented in a three-dimensional acoustic with double bass and piano, this track was a joy to hear. Similarly, Joe Morello’s amazing drum solo in Dave Brubeck’s “Take Five” delighted with the various characteristics of the drum kit nicely differentiated and possessing excellent attack. The guitar accompaniment in Richard Vimal’s “Les Yeux Cadanasses” from his album “Aquarhythmies” was exceptionally clear. The steel strings were bright and incisive, providing a perfect backing for the plaintive synth melody line. Only occasionally the timbre was a little thin.


Soundstage

The CSA had a satisfyingly large soundstage, with a little more depth than width and height. This gave orchestral music an attractive spaciousness which came to the fore in Holst’s “Venus” performed by the Montreal Symphony Orchestra under Charles Dutoit. The concertante horn and woodwind parts displayed a good impression of distance while the lower strings added atmosphere. The delicate celesta detail later in the piece floated attractively in the stereo image. Likewise, the violin in Jeno Hubay’s Second Violin Concerto stood out clearly from the orchestral accompaniment. Chloe Hanslip’s reading of the slow movement was clear and expressive. The imaging was very effective, also, in Vangelis’s “Himalaya” from his album “China”. Synthesised and percussive elements panned across the stage, underpinned by electronic bass and bass drum, all combining to great effect and producing an exciting tableau.


Conclusion

The CSA is a refreshing departure from the numerous dual hybrids occupying this price sector. Unlike its nearest rivals, the KZ ZSN Pro, CCA CA4 and TRN ST1 which are V-shaped to some degree or other, it displays a more balanced or neutral profile. The sound was generally well-controlled, only occasionally flirting with sharpness or a thinner presentation and acquitted itself well with many different genres. The CSA will not satisfy bassheads but should be on the short list for anyone looking for a well-balanced and versatile earphone at a very competitive price. I look forward to further releases from this company.


----------



## MartianMonkey

Massdrop has the Alpha & Delta KS3 for $89. Would you say these are worth picking up at that price? That puts them under that $100 price.


----------



## Wiljen

mbwilson111 said:


> This thread is falling apart.



Seems to be a lot of that of late.  I've been avoiding comment since it is has turned into more of a battlefield than a discussion in a lot of these threads.


----------



## fragzone

OpiateSkittles said:


> I think, in that case, the Starfields would suit you *very* well. It's definitely got a warmer presentation than the T3, but has good treble extention as well. Resolution for the price is only matched, IMO, by the T4 and GR07. It has fantastic imaging for the price too. My only gripe with them would be the cable and ear tips, but those are easily replaced. I can give you suggestions for either, if you need them. Be aware that the Starfield has lipless nozzles, so you want a snug fit for tips. Something like the Final E Tips fit the bill perfectly.



That is awesome to hear thanks for the breakdown. I am going to order a pair asap. 

I will let you know how I go on tips, the Final E Tips look good. Would you recommend foam tips? I enjoyed them a lot on the t3s, unsure if that was just a side-effect of dulling the highs though so perhaps not needed.


----------



## MrDelicious (May 22, 2020)

Having spent a week with the WG T-One now, some short impressions. Mostly regurgitating what other reviewers have already said.

Presentation is budget class and accessories are pretty scarce. Plain cardboard box, seven pairs of tips and pouch.
Cable is really nice, very tightly braided and flexible enough. Has ear hooks but they're flexible enough.
IEM's themselves are very aesthetic and seem well made. Fit is great, for me.
Sound is a very well balanced V. The V is fairly narrow though, and not very deep either.
Bass is focused on mid and upper bass, but sub drop isn't major, just 2-3 dB's I guesstimate. Pretty linear for the most part. Good quality and sufficiently quick, fast kicks are easily discernible. Quantity might be just enough to please everyone but bassheads. Probably a bit north of neutral, but I could do with a bit more. Suits a wide variety of genres.
Mids are very nice, a good amount of of lower mids without ever becoming muddy and a bump at 3k for clarity. Vocals, both male and female, are perfect. Quite lush.
Lower treble has a large peak around 5k that can be a bit fatiguing if listening at higher volumes. Took me quite a bit to get used to the sound and find the right volume after coming from warmer IEM's (E4000 and CNT1, particularly). Another peak at 8-9k for sparkle and some peaks post-10k for a bit of air. Treble is very good quality, super smooth with absolutely no sibilance at all. Not detail monsters though.
Soundstage is fine, nothing special. Not very deep, sufficiently wide. Good.
Imaging and separation are also good, nothing special but not much to complain about.

All in all, very, very good IEM's. Not great at anything, but bad at nothing. Pretty genre ambivalent as well, I think. Easy to recommend but possibly a bit boring as well as there's no real emphasis on any part of the sound, if that makes sense?


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> Having spent a week with the WG T-One now, some short impressions. Mostly regurgitating what other reviewers have already said.
> 
> Presentation is budget class and accessories are pretty scarce. Plain cardboard box, seven pairs of tips and pouch.
> Cable is really nice, very tightly braided and flexible enough. Has ear hooks but they're flexible enough.
> ...




Thanks for your impressions! Very helpful, I was looking around but reliable reviews were scarce.

I think the $100ish region for DD sets has tough competition, such as recent releases like the KBEAR Diamond, Tin T4 and Moondrop Starfield. Not to mention older sets like the TFZ No.3, Toneking Ninetails, BLON Cardinal, Semkarch SKC CNT1 (which was around $100 prior to firesales) and others that I've forgotten to mention.

Will give it a miss then, too many sidegrades and wife is not happy =)


----------



## MrDelicious (May 22, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your impressions! Very helpful, I was looking around but reliable reviews were scarce.
> 
> I think the $100ish region for DD sets has tough competition, such as recent releases like the KBEAR Diamond, Tin T4 and Moondrop Starfield. Not to mention older sets like the TFZ No.3, Toneking Ninetails, BLON Cardinal, Semkarch SKC CNT1 (which was around $100 prior to firesales) and others that I've forgotten to mention.
> 
> Will give it a miss then, too many sidegrades and wife is not happy =)


Yeah, if you have one or more of the better 100 buck IEM's, you absolutely do not need to get these. Which is a bit sad really, they're just very good and there's nothing offensive about them, but that's not enough in this market.


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> Conclusion
> 
> The CSA is a refreshing departure from the numerous dual hybrids occupying this price sector. Unlike its nearest rivals, the KZ ZSN Pro, CCA CA4 and TRN ST1 which are V-shaped to some degree or other, it displays a more balanced or neutral profile. The sound was generally well-controlled, only occasionally flirting with sharpness or a thinner presentation and acquitted itself well with many different genres. The CSA will not satisfy bassheads but should be on the short list for anyone looking for a well-balanced and versatile earphone at a very competitive price. I look forward to further releases from this company.



I got one of these too and agree with most of your findings - definitely a different tuning than common at this price.  Hoping to have the CSN shortly to see about where it fits too


----------



## Tonymac136

Has anyone got whatever the NiceHCK lucky bag they're punting is? Apparently it's a BA IEM, new, and $13.99. I need to stop buying these...


----------



## baskingshark

Tonymac136 said:


> Has anyone got whatever the NiceHCK lucky bag they're punting is? Apparently it's a BA IEM, new, and $13.99. I need to stop buying these...



I asked NiceHCK on the aliexpress shop about more details on it. It is apparently brand new IEM design (not resale of old stock), 1 BA, non detachable cable. Copper shell. He didn't wanna release any photos of appearance or graphs.

I decided to give it a miss in the end, cause my previous experience with other 1 BA sets was they generally had anaemic bass. But if u get it, I'd be interested in your review.


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> I asked NiceHCK on the aliexpress shop about more details on it. It is apparently brand new IEM design (not resale of old stock), 1 BA, non detachable cable. Copper shell. He didn't wanna release any photos of appearance or graphs.
> 
> I decided to give it a miss in the end, cause my previous experience with other 1 BA sets was they generally had anaemic bass. But if u get it, I'd be interested in your review.



Yeah I ordered it. Can't help myself sometimes. My first lucky bag was a new 1DD IEM that turned out to be the Blon BL03 so every time I see one I wonder if it could happen again.
I'm not a huge fan of single BA sets for the same reason as you but I haven't bought so many this year and it's only just over £10 so, why not? I'll post my findings when it gets here.


----------



## SilverEars (May 23, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> As I feared, I believe the xiaomi anc iem is the only good one you can find at a low price. (haven't done any research on that since like a year ago so hopefully there are better out there now)


I saw this, and will forget about it.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/erwlypjse392xny/Xiaomi Mi ANC.pdf?dl=0

One of the worst I've ever seen. I don't think there was even an effort to tune it.  AKG/Samsung will have much better response


----------



## RikudouGoku

SilverEars said:


> I saw this, and will forget about it.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/erwlypjse392xny/Xiaomi Mi ANC.pdf?dl=0
> 
> One of the worst I've ever seen. I don't think there was even an effort to tune it.


damn, it looks bad.


----------



## Nimweth (May 23, 2020)

Wiljen said:


> I got one of these too and agree with most of your findings - definitely a different tuning than common at this price.  Hoping to have the CSN shortly to see about where it fits too


That is interesting. Do you think CVJ is connected to KZ with their nomenclature, similar to theirs, CSA and CSN reminiscent of ZSA and ZSN...? CSN looks like a ZSX clone, 1DD + 4 x 50060 and 1 x 30095. FR chart on Ali Ex looks good in bass and mids, very neutral.


----------



## Wiljen

Nimweth said:


> That is interesting. Do you think CVJ is connected to KZ with their nomenclature, similar to theirs, CSA and CSN reminiscent of ZSA and ZSN...? CSN looks like a ZSX clone, 1DD + 4 x 50060 and 1 x 30095. FR chart on Ali Ex looks good in bass and mids, very neutral.



That mess of who owns what is so convoluted I'd be hesitant to venture a guess.  They claim not so I guess until proof to the contrary exists we have to give them the benefit of the doubt.

W


----------



## SoundChoice

JEHL said:


> it's kind of a shame I live in a place where is virtually impossible to try something before I buy, I mean I can but it'll be mostly sony and apple stuff, and only the headphones. Almost everything sound related seems to be subjective, the community can help guiding me... but it's a leap of faith in the end. Isn't it?



There is more leaping here than at a paratrooper school.


----------



## Nimweth

Looks like we are entering a new multi-driver arms race with CVJ CSN (6 driver), TRN VX (7 driver), CCA CA16 (8 driver) all coming out and there may be others!


----------



## baskingshark (May 24, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Looks like we are entering a new multi-driver arms race with CVJ CSN (6 driver), TRN VX (7 driver), CCA CA16 (8 driver) all coming out and there may be others!



Yeah but tuning and implementation is more important than driver count IMHO. KZ was guilty of this driver nuclear race previously, though their last few releases in the multidriver ZS10 Pro, ZSX and CCA C12 were very well implemented.

I'm quite looking forward to the CCA CA16 since this is KZ (CCA)'s first wired release after radio silence of 6 months. They were digging down the TWS rabbit hole this year, so hopefully they spent the time developing an A class wired set, much preferable to their monthly sidegrade releases during the mid 2019 period.


----------



## seanwee

Pretty interested in how the TRN VX sound.


----------



## JEHL (May 24, 2020)

I always wondered what the benefit of cramming like 4 copies of the same BA is. Like 3 30095s and 4 50024s on the CCA CA16. Maybe to the rest of you is immediately obvious. It isn't for me.

Edit: Typo.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> I always wondered what the benefit of cramming like 4 copies of the same BA is. Like 3 30095s and 4 50024s on the CCA CA16. Maybe to the rest of you is immediately obvious. It isn't for me.
> 
> Edit: Typo.


To move more air. For bass BAs I get it but for treble BAs I'm not sure what the benefit is.


----------



## RikudouGoku

seanwee said:


> To move more air. For bass BAs I get it but for treble BAs I'm not sure what the benefit is.


Maybe it helps technicalitites such as instrument separation, by not "overloading" a single BA with the entire task.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> I always wondered what the benefit of cramming like 4 copies of the same BA is. Like 3 30095s and 4 50024s on the CCA CA16. Maybe to the rest of you is immediately obvious. It isn't for me.
> 
> Edit: Typo.


Where did you get your info on the CA16? And is the 50024 a new BA design?


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> I always wondered what the benefit of cramming like 4 copies of the same BA is. Like 3 30095s and 4 50024s on the CCA CA16. Maybe to the rest of you is immediately obvious. It isn't for me.
> 
> Edit: Typo.


It is a very good question.

One of the answers is to make the sound smoother. 
BAs suffer from the resonances (often seen as multiple sharp peaks on frequency response surves). 

By tuning individual BAs slightly different, resonance peaks are partially cancelled out and the sound become smooth and rich. 

CCA C16, for instance, has 4 30095 and one of the best mids that I heard. 

So more is better here, and KZ/CCA are doing a right thing, especially making it affordable.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Yeah but tuning and implementation is more important than driver count IMHO. KZ was guilty of this driver nuclear race previously, though their last few releases in the multidriver ZS10 Pro, ZSX and CCA C12 were very well implemented.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to the CCA CA16 since this is KZ (CCA)'s first wired release after radio silence of 6 months. They were digging down the TWS rabbit hole this year, so hopefully they spent the time developing an A class wired set, much preferable to their monthly sidegrade releases during the mid 2019 period.


Absolutely, driver count does not guarantee quality, it's just that single DDs have been flavour of the month up to now!


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> Absolutely, driver count does not guarantee quality, it's just that single DDs have been flavour of the month up to now!


Different strokes for different folks, though we have not heard of symphonic orchestra trying to play on a single drum


----------



## DynamicEars

From I know, more BAs = less distortion, to minimalism workload
Different case if they have more BAs but distributed by crossover to split from which frequency until which frequency 1 BA is responsible to, and others to handle different frequencies.
But so far on this kind of level, they just using 3 or 4 ways crossover, means there are overlap BAs that work on same frequencies and that to make less distortion by push down the workload. Not sure how effective this method and never read any proven scientific behind this.


----------



## JEHL (May 24, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Where did you get your info on the CA16? And is the 50024 a new BA design?


This quote from the discovery thread.


moondowner said:


> CCA's response to the TRN VX.. I guess we'll see a new KZ with a bunch of BAs as well soon. (just like there was a release wave last time: TRN V90, KZ ZSX, CCA C12)
> 
> Update: just realized this was already posted  I'll leave the post for the images



Edit: I wonder if it's possible that the bass on these is a regression over its predecessors due to scaling down the dynamic driver, although considering it's only meant to handle bass... I doubt it.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> This quote from the discovery thread.
> 
> 
> Edit: I wonder if it's possible that the bass on these is a regression over its predecessors due to scaling down the dynamic driver, although considering it's only meant to handle bass... I doubt it.


Thanks!


----------



## TWidXugA

JEHL said:


> Edit: I wonder if it's possible that the bass on these is a regression over its predecessors due to scaling down the dynamic driver, although considering it's only meant to handle bass... I doubt it.


I wonder that too. The CCA C12 has a 10mm DD, while the CCA CA16 has a 7mm. I still ordered the CA16 from Ali Express, but I fear sub-bass extension will be compromised because of it. I quite like the sub-bass on the C12.


----------



## seanwee

TWidXugA said:


> I wonder that too. The CCA C12 has a 10mm DD, while the CCA CA16 has a 7mm. I still ordered the CA16 from Ali Express, but I fear sub-bass extension will be compromised because of it. I quite like the sub-bass on the C12.


How the iems are tuned are far more important than the drivers it has. I've heard 9mm drivers (tuned echobox finder) outclass 16mm drivers (Sony MDR EX-1000)in terms of rumble, control and texture.


----------



## JEHL

Well I think we do have the MEMT X5 as an example of a single 6mm dynamic IEM that manages to be very bassy and is far from muddy at that. Dunno the actual sound signature but I've seen some people swearing that the 6.8mm dynamic in the KZ ED9 still stands its ground 6 years later (or is it 5 I'm not sure how you find exact release date).

If those can output strong yet controlled bass, one of them from KZ no less. I think the 7mm dynamic in the CCA CA16 should see smooth sailing from the ED9. Not to mention if the 7mm makes no compromise in volume nor quality, its smaller size should pave the road for potentially better BA arrangements in the pretty much immediate future.


----------



## MrDelicious

TWidXugA said:


> I wonder that too. The CCA C12 has a 10mm DD, while the CCA CA16 has a 7mm. I still ordered the CA16 from Ali Express, but I fear sub-bass extension will be compromised because of it. I quite like the sub-bass on the C12.


Final E5000 would like a word with you.


----------



## Slater

TWidXugA said:


> I wonder that too. The CCA C12 has a 10mm DD, while the CCA CA16 has a 7mm. I still ordered the CA16 from Ali Express, but I fear sub-bass extension will be compromised because of it. I quite like the sub-bass on the C12.




EDR1 has a 7mm driver. The Elistooop Mini has a rinky dink 5mm driver. Both will rattle your skull with the sub bass extension.

Size doesn’t necessary matter (that’s what she said). It’s depends on a number of factors - tuning most of all.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> EDR1 has a 7mm driver. The Elistooop Mini has a rinky dink 5mm driver. Both will rattle your skull with the sub bass extension.
> 
> Size doesn’t necessary matter (that’s what she said). It’s depends on a number of factors - tuning most of all.


Tuning, tuning (that what he tries to argue), but ultimately - it is the size that matters, at least for the same tuning


----------



## Hinch (May 25, 2020)

For dynamic drivers 10mm should be minimum if you want basshead subwoofer kind of impact and extension. Like deep resonating bass you can feel. I get that with the Blon's 03/05 and a little less so, the KPE, both of which are 10mm. Not so much with my other past/preset iems Sony MH1 (5.8mm), 755 (9.2mm), WF1000X/MX3 (6mm), Sony WI-H700 (9mm), Cambridge Audio SE1 (9mm) no amount of tuning or EQ is going to do that.

Like in real subs, the bigger the driver, the deeper it can go. Can't beat physics I'm afraid.


----------



## RikudouGoku (May 25, 2020)

Hinch said:


> For dynamic drivers 10mm should be minimum if you want basshead subwoofer kind of impact and extension. Like deep resonating bass you can feel. I get that with the Blon's 03/05 and a little less so, the KPE, both of which are 10mm. Not so much with my other past/preset iems Sony MH1 (5.8mm), 755 (9.2mm), WF1000X/MX3 (6mm), Sony WI-H700 (9mm), Cambridge Audio SE1 (9mm) no amount of tuning or EQ is going to do that.
> 
> Like in real subs, the bigger the driver, the deeper it can go. Can't beat physics I'm afraid.






Final audio E5000 says hello.

edit: ISN D10 (9 mm) also says hello.


----------



## JEHL

I'd seriously doubt physics says 10mm is the hard limit though. I'm sure there IS a hard limit, but 10mm isn't it yet.


----------



## jant71

How bout we just get it from the horses mouth. This size vs. that size. This construction vs. that construction. This tuning vs. that tuning. Hey, CCA measures the CA16 down to 20Hz and the C12 down to 7Hz. If they are competent than that will hold that the CA16 is not gonna reach as low and if you are not wanting less you might want to skip it or wait till impressions come in.


----------



## JEHL (May 25, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Final audio E5000 says hello.
> 
> edit: ISN D10 (9 mm) also says hello.


Also that looks insanely inefficient, I think it's even less efficient than the ER2

Edit: From reading their respective spec sheets anyway.


----------



## Hinch

JEHL said:


> I'd seriously doubt physics says 10mm is the hard limit though. I'm sure there IS a hard limit, but 10mm isn't it yet.



I feel like its a sweet spot. Its like comparing a 8" sub and to a well tuned well extending 6" sub.

Sure some psychoacoustics in tuning may help smaller drivers but its not like the real deal.


----------



## antdroid

I posted my review of the BLON BL05
https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2020/05/blon-bl05-review.html and also on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl05.24352/review/23725/


----------



## Hinch (May 25, 2020)

antdroid said:


> I posted my review of the BLON BL05
> https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2020/05/blon-bl05-review.html and also on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl05.24352/review/23725/



Nice write up. Skimmed across and agree pretty much across the board.

Also that offness is the tonal balance. I have these with Sony hybrid tips and a warmish source and they sound sublime. It brings it more in line with the 03's but with better dymanics and a bit more excitement. Also brings some of that texture in the bass and mids which was missing. Still can get hot in the treble though,


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Also that looks insanely inefficient, I think it's even less efficient than the ER2
> 
> Edit: From reading their respective spec sheets anyway.


Yeah It needs a lot of power (not as much as a planar like the Tin Hifi P1 but scarily close). But it is a bass monster with enough power.


----------



## Nimweth

Next up: CVJ CSN hybrid, (1DD+5BA) coming soon. 1x10mm double magnetic DD, 4x50060 and 1x30095. Sort of ZSX/C12 clone?


----------



## antdroid

Hinch said:


> Nice write up. Skimmed across and agree pretty much across the board.
> 
> Also that offness is the tonal balance. I have these with Sony hybrid tips and a warmish source and they sound sublime. It brings it more in line with the 03's but with better dymanics and a bit more excitement. Also brings some of that texture in the bass and mids which was missing. Still can get hot in the treble though,



 I have Sony Hybrid tips too. I'll give it a shot again. I was using Azla Senda Light tips.


----------



## Hinch

antdroid said:


> I have Sony Hybrid tips too. I'll give it a shot again. I was using Azla Senda Light tips.



Nice interested in what you think about them 

Yeah I found the 05's a bit bass light and a bit much on the thin side (even though they are slightly on the warm side). Making them sound a bit lean and lifeless, and a bit shrill at the same time. The hybrids bring back the bass a notch. A warm source like most Sony DAPs, (Hiby R3 in my case) brings the texture and tonality back into the iem. They are now my favorite portable sets I own at the moment.


----------



## ShabtabQ

How good is the deal for new Hifiman RE400 for 26.44 USD (2,000 INR), have the blons and T2's should I go for it.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

fragzone said:


> That is awesome to hear thanks for the breakdown. I am going to order a pair asap.
> 
> I will let you know how I go on tips, the Final E Tips look good. Would you recommend foam tips? I enjoyed them a lot on the t3s, unsure if that was just a side-effect of dulling the highs though so perhaps not needed.


I think, with the smoother treble of the starfield, you're going to find foams to deaden the highs a little too much. E Tips, trust me.


----------



## Sam L

ShabtabQ said:


> How good is the deal for new Hifiman RE400 for 26.44 USD (2,000 INR), have the blons and T2's should I go for it.


That's an exceptional deal but beware that the re400's sound very different from the blons and t2's. You'll find the bass enemic on the re400 coming from what you have. The re400 will sound more clinical / analytical. That said I love them.


----------



## cqtek

rprodrigues said:


> I know it is from a long time ago, but ... Have you tried them?



Actually, I didn't get a chance to try them out in the end.


----------



## DynamicEars

antdroid said:


> I have Sony Hybrid tips too. I'll give it a shot again. I was using Azla Senda Light tips.



Ooh Azla Sedna characteristics is bringing up upper mids and trebles a little with sharp and fast resonance. I wont suggest them with boosted upper mids and bright IEMs. But they are great with sub bass and upper trebles air (soundstage)


----------



## H T T

ShabtabQ said:


> How good is the deal for new Hifiman RE400 for 26.44 USD (2,000 INR), have the blons and T2's should I go for it.



The RE 400s are good. The RE600s are excellent. My suggestion: buy the RE600s.


----------



## antdroid

DynamicEars said:


> Ooh Azla Sedna characteristics is bringing up upper mids and trebles a little with sharp and fast resonance. I wont suggest them with boosted upper mids and bright IEMs. But they are great with sub bass and upper trebles air (soundstage)



They (Sedna Light) actually toned down the treble and shout from the stock tips which actually made me not want to listen to the BL05 at all. I had them on for a few minutes and had terrible ringing and fatigue.


----------



## SilverEars

SilverEars said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a wired ANC iems with in-line mic for cheap.  It's the Samsung Advanced ANC earphones.  Only $15 on Amazon Prime!  Totally worth the risk as I like ANC tech (as I find thrm highly practical), and curious how they perform.  I'm suspicious they maybe fake since so cheap, but I have doubts they would be with ANC and a battery.
> 
> I have Apple AirPods Pro TWS, but wanted a wired ANC set that happens to be in iem format as I hate being on the go with full-sized.  The alternative would be Bose QC20, which still goes for whopping $250!
> 
> ...


I think these will work decently on flights for cancelling engine noise.  It does get rid of low frequency noise, but it doesn't seem to perform on the level of APP.  I do like these because of being wired with battery life of 20 hrs on a single charge!  Flights have high low frequency noise, and these will do nicely.  Being wired is important to me given I can plug it into inflight entertainment when I want to.  I like such flexability.  And another plus, it doesn't have the crappy Xiaomi frequency response.


----------



## kmmbd

I have finally published my take on the BL-05. Please have a read here: BLON BL-05 Review

BLON hit it out of the park with the BL-03, and if that was an anomaly, this is the great normalizer. There will always be more _average_ IEMs than good/great ones, and BLON is regressing to the mean with this release.

I think BLON targeted a different set of audience with the BL-05 and in that sense, they’ve done a good job. However, they should have somehow detached BL-05 from the BL-03, though that is an impossible ask since people compares everything with the BL-03. The two BLON IEMs complement each other in a sense, but the BL-03 executes its intended signature with supreme grace, whereas BL-05 ends up as another also-ran.


----------



## voja

I must say that I am not very satisfied with the Blon BL-05. This is based on first impressions, I will give them some time tomorrow, they have been burning in for the past 20 hours or so. I will do a detailed review, however I noticed that the fit wasn't quite good, and I'm not talking about eartips either, it might be the angle or the nozzle itself. I will give it a chance and see whether I am completely wrong with my first impressions. 

Also when I was doing some quick 5-10 minute listening, nothing too impressive. I am pretty sure it has already been said, but to me it seems average, and the market is quite competitive. 

I can only hope to be wrong, because otherwise it would be a shame. The design is quite good, but that will not make up for the sound or comfort compromise.


----------



## microphonic (May 28, 2020)




----------



## microphonic

ShabtabQ said:


> How good is the deal for new Hifiman RE400 for 26.44 USD (2,000 INR), have the blons and T2's should I go for it.


As others have said, the RE 400 is bass light, mid-centric. Mids are great - they have a distinctive tuning, and it is really a matter of whether you like that tuning (see Crin's graph). HOWEVER - there are QC issues. Mine split at the strain relief after a few months of light use, and QC seems to be a real problem
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/eljlef/hifiman_re400_horrific_quality_control/
The cable is not durable and that's a problem when the cable is not replaceable. At $25 I would say they are worth it, but don't expect them to last for years.


----------



## baskingshark

Hi my TRN VX review is here:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx.24374/reviews#item-review-23740

*TLDR:*
The TRN VX is a technically proficient set, with great build and fit and good extension at both ends. Bass is speedy for a DD bass, though it has some harsh upper mids/lower treble regions. If one can tame the upper mids region with some mods or are willing to EQ, it is a good set.


----------



## kmmbd

baskingshark said:


> Hi my TRN VX review is here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx.24374/reviews#item-review-23740
> 
> ...


BA in the nozzle equating harsh upper-mids/lower-treble has become a signature of many brands. I truly wonder why these brands don't try to tone that region down despite receiving repeated feedback regarding this (TRN V80 also had this issue in an exacerbated manner and 2 years later it's still not fixed).


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> BA in the nozzle equating harsh upper-mids/lower-treble has become a signature of many brands. I truly wonder why these brands don't try to tone that region down despite receiving repeated feedback regarding this (TRN V80 also had this issue in an exacerbated manner and 2 years later it's still not fixed).



Yes agreed! Otherwise they should put some dampers in.

I asked a CHIFI tuner before about this issue, he says CHIFI companies tune mostly to cater to their domestic Chinese market, where they prefer boosted upper mids/treble to complement their music, which features a lot of female vocals. They even have a term for it: musical poison 毒音. So the western market (like us) are really an afterthought when it comes to sales, cause the local China market is much larger than in the West. (Well I won't fault the CHIFI companies when we are talking about possibly a 1 billion Chinese market vs a few thousand CHIFI fanatics in the West at best?)

In fact the BLON BL-03 which had tamed treble is rather unpopular in China according to some sellers I spoke to. I notice quite a few western brands like to put a 3 kHz dip in FR, whereas the CHIFI generally increase this area and there are memes about this sawtooth upper mids in CHIFI tuning, but maybe the CHIFI sellers might have the last laugh!


----------



## PhonoPhi

kmmbd said:


> BA in the nozzle equating harsh upper-mids/lower-treble has become a signature of many brands. I truly wonder why these brands don't try to tone that region down despite receiving repeated feedback regarding this (TRN V80 also had this issue in an exacerbated manner and 2 years later it's still not fixed).


I would think that there are many who enjoy such treble, including their main markets.

My main personal regrets about the tuning are mainly about lame taming because of complaining.


----------



## TheVortex

Looks like the new CCA CA16 does not have any BA's in the nozzle so I am interested in that when it turns up as no one has tried it yet.


----------



## jant71 (May 28, 2020)

Certainly interested in that as a modification. So who is gonna be the brave one to rip those suckers outta that nozzle??


----------



## IEManiac

baskingshark said:


> Hi my TRN VX review is here:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx.24374/reviews#item-review-23740
> 
> ...


This or the BA5?


----------



## baskingshark

IEManiac said:


> This or the BA5?



I haven't heard the TRN BA5, but FWIW here are the graphs comparing the 2:




Graphs courtesy of KopiOKaya from Audioreviews (IEC711 compliant coupler).


----------



## jenkinsontherun

Any recommendations for a IEM with dark but technical signature?  XBA-40s can be had for around $100, but wondering if there are newer options.  What I am looking for is something non-fatiguing, yet being able to perform decently in separation of instruments.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## DynamicEars

i think VX can be easy to mod, just cut micropore tape to tame the upper mids portion, cover like 50% of the grill nozzle, with the BA part close to nozzle grill is covered. Remember dont block the whole grill surface as it will block the air movement and screw the DD air flow. I guess their signature is similar to V90 and BA5, that same upper mid, but with better balanced sub bass-mid bass portion. Can't comment much about technicalities about additional 1 BA, but i guess not much different.


----------



## kmmbd

jenkinsontherun said:


> Any recommendations for a IEM with dark but technical signature?  XBA-40s can be had for around $100, but wondering if there are newer options.  What I am looking for is something non-fatiguing, yet being able to perform decently in separation of instruments.  Thanks a lot!



Take a look into Final E3000. Dark-ish tonality (but there's some treble sparkle, it's just not that prominent). Some of the best instrument separation in the <$100 price bracket.


----------



## Nulliverse (May 29, 2020)

Hey guys, I haven’t been on here a long time so am a bit out of touch. I’m looking for new pair of budget iems. In the past few years my grab and go iems have been the fidelio 2, RHA ma750, dba-02 and TDK BA200. So a whole mix of signatures. This time I don’t want anything too cold and analytical, but I’d be interested in something relatively neutral. I’d also like to check out warmer or more mid centric sigs and am not adverse to bass enhancement. I’d appreciate any pointers or advice. Cheers!

Edit: my grab and go source is an LG V30


----------



## MrDelicious

First impressions of TFZ Mylove Edition, JESUS CHRIST What IS THIS PIECE OF crap CABLE?! What kind of ****ed up ears was this made for? It's like they had random bits of twisted plastic around and used those for ear hooks. First thing I did cut the hooks off and buried them in the backyard while doing some chants so they don't wake up at night and try to strangle me.

Fit isn't great. The electroplated shell I got these in looks really nice, fingerprint magnet.

A decently tuned chifi v-shape, with some warmth and smoothness. Soundstage is nice. For the 10€ I paid for these, very good. Probably not worth the full asking price though.


----------



## jant71

Nulliverse said:


> Hey guys, I haven’t been on here a long time so am a bit out of touch. I’m looking for new pair of budget iems. In the past few years my grab and go iems have been the fidelio 2, RHA ma750, dba-02 and TDK BA200. So a whole mix of signatures. This time I don’t want anything too cold and analytical, but I’d be interested in something relatively neutral. I’d also like to check out warmer or more mid centric sigs and am not adverse to bass enhancement. I’d appreciate any pointers or advice. Cheers!
> 
> Edit: my grab and go source is an LG V30



There is a Fidelio S3 coming soon(already on the sites and couple of reviews). Dynamic and 2 Knowles with MMCX.


----------



## Nulliverse

Thanks for heads up of this jant71. I just looked at them and they’ve improved ergonomics hugely over the S2, which are hard to get a secure deal with. I do love the sig of the S1 and S2. I hope they stick with this and further refine it.


----------



## jant71

Nulliverse said:


> Thanks for heads up of this jant71. I just looked at them and they’ve improved ergonomics hugely over the S2, which are hard to get a secure deal with. I do love the sig of the S1 and S2. I hope they stick with this and further refine it.



For that sig and you listing the S2 I figured the S3 should probably be on your list.


----------



## cqtek

jenkinsontherun said:


> Any recommendations for a IEM with dark but technical signature?  XBA-40s can be had for around $100, but wondering if there are newer options.  What I am looking for is something non-fatiguing, yet being able to perform decently in separation of instruments.  Thanks a lot!



You might consider the Magaosi K3 HD. You can read their reviews here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/magaosi-k3-hd.22481/reviews

Although I don't know if it'll be technical enough as you'd expect.


----------



## MrDelicious

Received LZ A6 Mini and really, really enjoying these. The signature is really wonky but in a really fun way. Very solid bass, lackluster lower mids, honky upper mids and strange missing bits in the treble. But it works, really well. Sometimes electric guitars sound totally unnatural, but not a big issue IMO. Soundstage is quite impressive as well. Money well spent, definitely grab pair while you still can. Cable is ass though, you'll need to replace it.

Also tested out TFZ B.V2, my first and probably last TWS. Not that they're bad enough to put me off them completely, quite the opposite, I just don't need the utility. These sound really nice, quite bassy, warm-ish lush mids and enough treble. Functionality takes getting used to but all works. Fit is really weird, but I got it to work. These are a keeper as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> Received LZ A6 Mini and really, really enjoying these. The signature is really wonky but in a really fun way. Very solid bass, lackluster lower mids, honky upper mids and strange missing bits in the treble. But it works, really well. Sometimes electric guitars sound totally unnatural, but not a big issue IMO. Soundstage is quite impressive as well. Money well spent, definitely grab pair while you still can. Cable is ass though, you'll need to replace it.
> 
> Also tested out TFZ B.V2, my first and probably last TWS. Not that they're bad enough to put me off them completely, quite the opposite, I just don't need the utility. These sound really nice, quite bassy, warm-ish lush mids and enough treble. Functionality takes getting used to but all works. Fit is really weird, but I got it to work. These are a keeper as well.


yeah the A6/mini has quite the unique sound to it (isnt as natural as other sets but is part of its charm).


----------



## harry501501

MrDelicious said:


> Received LZ A6 Mini and really, really enjoying these. The signature is really wonky but in a really fun way. Very solid bass, lackluster lower mids, honky upper mids and strange missing bits in the treble. But it works, really well. Sometimes electric guitars sound totally unnatural, but not a big issue IMO. Soundstage is quite impressive as well. Money well spent, definitely grab pair while you still can. Cable is ass though, you'll need to replace it.
> 
> Also tested out TFZ B.V2, my first and probably last TWS. Not that they're bad enough to put me off them completely, quite the opposite, I just don't need the utility. These sound really nice, quite bassy, warm-ish lush mids and enough treble. Functionality takes getting used to but all works. Fit is really weird, but I got it to work. These are a keeper as well.



lol, that's the weirdest sounding decent earphones I've heard described on HF


----------



## harry501501

baskingshark said:


> Yes agreed! Otherwise they should put some dampers in.
> 
> I asked a CHIFI tuner before about this issue, he says CHIFI companies tune mostly to cater to their domestic Chinese market, where they prefer boosted upper mids/treble to complement their music, which features a lot of female vocals. They even have a term for it: musical poison 毒音. So the western market (like us) are really an afterthought when it comes to sales, cause the local China market is much larger than in the West. (Well I won't fault the CHIFI companies when we are talking about possibly a 1 billion Chinese market vs a few thousand CHIFI fanatics in the West at best?)
> 
> In fact the BLON BL-03 which had tamed treble is rather unpopular in China according to some sellers I spoke to. I notice quite a few western brands like to put a 3 kHz dip in FR, whereas the CHIFI generally increase this area and there are memes about this sawtooth upper mids in CHIFI tuning, but maybe the CHIFI sellers might have the last laugh!



Wow, that's pretty interesting to know. I wonder what the most popular budget ones are?


----------



## JEHL

DynamicEars said:


> Remember dont block the whole grill surface as it will block the air movement and screw the DD air flow.


Is this the purpose of the mesh filter mod on the BL-03?


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> Is this the purpose of the mesh filter mod on the BL-03?



Yes correct. The mesh filter on many IEMs like BL03 for example is prevent the air flow from DD to release out at the same time. Sometimes this made sounds are bloated inside, and texture and speed also effected.
Thats why we opened the mesh filter and put a new filter with micropore tape but not to block entire surface or you will go back to the default state, ignoring your mod purpose.


----------



## JEHL

I forgot to save it but I remember someone just ripping the fabric out of the mesh and then putting the mesh back in. I only saw this version of the mod once.

I also wonder if a 3 way crossover should be enough for the CCA CA16 despite having 8 drivers since there's only 3 different drivers, but each BA has to still be tuned individually due to harmonics.


----------



## mochill

seanwee said:


> How the iems are tuned are far more important than the drivers it has. I've heard 9mm drivers (tuned echobox finder) outclass 16mm drivers (Sony MDR EX-1000)in terms of rumble, control and texture.


What was tuned on the finder x1?


----------



## seanwee

mochill said:


> What was tuned on the finder x1?


Toned down the midbass a fair bit and also the highs.

Been doing a lot of research and playing around with EQ in the past few days and turns out the type of tuning I like the most is very similar to Crinacle's ideal tuning. 

I trust a lot of people enjoy his this kind of tuning as well as many highly praised iems have a frequency response similar to his ideal.

Take the blon 03 for example. The bass is a bit more midbass focused and the treble has more rolloff but the mids are very close to crinacle's ideal.

You guys can play around with this frequency response graph comparison tool to see what iems will likely fit your taste.

https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/


----------



## seanwee

I also just ordered the JVC FDX1 (not the FD01) which is very close to Crinacle's ideal. My KZ ZSX isn't even here yet. 

Coming back to head-fi really isn't good for my wallet 😂


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> I forgot to save it but I remember someone just ripping the fabric out of the mesh and then putting the mesh back in. I only saw this version of the mod once.
> 
> I also wonder if a 3 way crossover should be enough for the CCA CA16 despite having 8 drivers since there's only 3 different drivers, but each BA has to still be tuned individually due to harmonics.


Four and three will play together, respectively.

The effect is similar to a string section in an orchestra. Several violins together (even playing as identical as they can) have a smoother sound due to partial cancelling of their distinct upper harmonics. So more BAs is clearly better here, not even doing any special tuning.

A solo violinist plays vibrato to sound smoother (and more pleasing to an average audience) - along this direction is BA dampening, e.g. by Knowles. With those drivers, it is more quality over quantity.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

seanwee said:


> I also just ordered the JVC FDX1 (not the FD01) which is very close to Crinacle's ideal. My KZ ZSX isn't even here yet.
> 
> Coming back to head-fi really isn't good for my wallet 😂


Excellent choice. First pair of IEMs I've owned that I just knew right away aren't going anywhere.


----------



## phthora

seanwee said:


> I also just ordered the JVC FDX1 (not the FD01) which is very close to Crinacle's ideal. My KZ ZSX isn't even here yet.
> 
> Coming back to head-fi really isn't good for my wallet 😂



I was surprised to see how close the FDX1 with stock filters measured to the Moondrop S8. With DD low-end slam and those filters though, I bet there's still plenty of difference.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Old man space checking in to ask:

I want to get my younger brother some great sounding but inexpensive IEMS or earbuds. After looking around weird places like AliExpress and saw about 20 different versions of things like the fengrus and am a bit lost.

What will garner an expansive sound stage and solid performance for under $50?

Thanks and hope it's a good one.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

spacemanspliff said:


> Old man space checking in to ask:
> 
> I want to get my younger brother some great sounding but inexpensive IEMS or earbuds. After looking around weird places like AliExpress and saw about 20 different versions of things like the fengrus and am a bit lost.
> 
> ...


Gotta say it. The Tin T2 is STILL the under $50 benchmark for a reason.


----------



## JEHL (May 31, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Four and three will play together, respectively.
> 
> The effect is similar to a string section in an orchestra. Several violins together (even playing as identical as they can) have a smoother sound due to partial cancelling of their distinct upper harmonics. So more BAs is clearly better here, not even doing any special tuning.
> 
> A solo violinist plays vibrato to sound smoother (and more pleasing to an average audience) - along this direction is BA dampening, e.g. by Knowles. With those drivers, it is more quality over quantity.


Should I guess that a triple driver with one dynamic and 2 filtered Knowles BAs is more expensive than CA16's approach to solving harmonics related issues?

Edit: I remember one Amazon BA10 review rating 1 star because they separated the instruments more than they'd be in a live concert. I was the ONLY time I ever saw someone complaining about an IEM outperforming real life...


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> Should I guess that a triple driver with one dynamic and 2 filtered Knowles BAs is more expensive than CA16's approach to solving harmonics related issues?
> 
> Edit: I remember one Amazon BA10 review rating 1 star because they separated the instruments more than they'd be in a live concert. I was the ONLY time I ever saw someone complaining about an IEM outperforming real life...


Knowles are more expensive (the other drivers are often their knock-off copies...) In this configuration, I have Fiio 9 pro - they are very decent, but I much prefer KZ ZSX and CCA C12.

It is a very interesting opinion about BA10, thank you.
AS10 and BA10 are the first KZ all-BAs and the only ones with the 4-way crossover. After that KZ switched to a more common 3-way. AS10 were that got me into KZ and CCA. I really like how AS 10 sound. I started to appreciate BA10 more and more (other than their obnoxious fit of a brick). I listen largely to classical music, I am all into separating orchestral instruments more than in real life (I did not notice it specifically with BA10 but really like the idea)


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> Should I guess that a triple driver with one dynamic and 2 filtered Knowles BAs is more expensive than CA16's approach to solving harmonics related issues?
> 
> Edit: I remember one Amazon BA10 review rating 1 star because they separated the instruments more than they'd be in a live concert. I was the ONLY time I ever saw someone complaining about an IEM outperforming real life...


I've heard the BA10 before and that is certainly not the case. But who knows how distorted the guy's



OpiateSkittles said:


> Gotta say it. The Tin T2 is STILL the under $50 benchmark for a reason.


When it was first released yes, but after the release of new KZ, CCA and Blon iems? Competition has gotten a lot stiffer.


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> Knowles are more expensive (the other drivers are often their knock-off copies...) In this configuration, I have Fiio 9 pro - they are very decent, but I much prefer KZ ZSX and CCA C12.
> 
> It is a very interesting opinion about BA10, thank you.
> AS10 and BA10 are the first KZ all-BAs and the only ones with the 4-way crossover. After that KZ switched to a more common 3-way. AS10 were that got me into KZ and CCA. I really like how AS 10 sound. I started to appreciate BA10 more and more (other than their obnoxious fit of a brick). I listen largely to classical music, I am all into separating orchestral instruments more than in real life (I did not notice it specifically with BA10 but really like the idea)


The separating more than real life moniker is flawed. As is more detailed than real life (see Hyper detailed) and so on. 

What is "real life"? How do you know how it sounds? 

Unless you were there when the recording was made (example: hotel california), there is no point of reference. Even then there are so many factors like how far you were from the stage. 

There's just a preference imo. Know what your preferences are and find the iem that best fits your taste. 

Perhaps the guy was too used too cheap congested sounding gear and the BA10 was too "clear" for him.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> The separating more than real life moniker is flawed. As is more detailed than real life (see Hyper detailed) and so on.
> 
> What is "real life"? How do you know how it sounds?
> 
> ...


So get the orchestra somehow, find the studio used to record the song and when they play, put yourself exactly where the microphone would be. I'd imagine only then we'll understand the true meaning of instrument separation... or at least that BA10 guy anyway.

I wonder how many people would love to see KZ resurrect the BA10 in a less than brick like shape. Because aside from that outlier, the only common complain I see is the fit. Or maybe  just experiment with the 4 way crossover again.


----------



## rayliam80

spacemanspliff said:


> Old man space checking in to ask:
> 
> I want to get my younger brother some great sounding but inexpensive IEMS or earbuds. After looking around weird places like AliExpress and saw about 20 different versions of things like the fengrus and am a bit lost.
> 
> ...



CCA C12, KZ ZS10 Pro. The fit is very good and without issues for many people due to the shell size/shape. But the cable sucks. So it might include spending a few bucks for a less tangle-free style cable. Also, if you're a believer in changing cables, the stock cables have very high impedance usually. Some people here are fans of KZ starline tips which are included with both sets I believe. But someone can correct me if I'm wrong about the C12 even though I own them (I use other tips). I also enjoy the o-ring/spacer mod on the nozzle before attaching the ear tip. This prevents the ear tip from sliding the down the nozzle shaft creating a more spacious soundstage. Just make sure the tip is secure on the lip of the nozzle so that it doesn't come off in your ear when removing. For me, this works well with these two IEMs. If you're going with Aliexpress, you can probably swing either of these sets plus a cable for about $50 I would think.


----------



## rayliam80

JEHL said:


> So get the orchestra somehow, find the studio used to record the song and when they play, put yourself exactly where the microphone would be. I'd imagine only then we'll understand the true meaning of instrument separation... or at least that BA10 guy anyway.
> 
> I wonder how many people would love to see KZ resurrect the BA10 in a less than brick like shape. Because aside from that outlier, the only common complain I see is the fit. Or maybe  just experiment with the 4 way crossover again.



I can't tell you how many times I've had the BA10 in either my Aliexpress or Amazon cart and somehow it just didn't get purchased because of that funky shell shape....


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> So get the orchestra somehow, find the studio used to record the song and when they play, put yourself exactly where the microphone would be. I'd imagine only then we'll understand the true meaning of instrument separation... or at least that BA10 guy anyway.
> 
> I wonder how many people would love to see KZ resurrect the BA10 in a less than brick like shape. Because aside from that outlier, the only common complain I see is the fit. Or maybe  just experiment with the 4 way crossover again.


Even that's not possible as music is recorded with multiple mics then down sampled into two channels.


----------



## JEHL

Well whatever the case is... BA10 Pro anyone?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Real talk: would owning any of the following make sense for someone who has the Tin T2, ZSX, ZSN Pro, and Ikko OH-10?

Magaosi BK50
LZ A6 Mini
TRN BA5
Moondrop Starfield
KBEar Diamond


----------



## OpiateSkittles

rogthefrog said:


> Real talk: would owning any of the following make sense for someone who has the Tin T2, ZSX, ZSN Pro, and Ikko OH-10?
> 
> Magaosi BK50
> LZ A6 Mini
> ...


Can't speak for the first 3, but I'd say the Starfield is probably too close in tuning to the OH-10 to justify having both. 

On the other hand, the Diamond makes sense to me. It is mildly V-shaped, so it's more colored than the Ikko or T2, and less colored (and better in general, to me at least) than the KZs. Very solid IEM for the price, and it doesn't get talked about enough.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

so I'm planning on buying a new iem, and it seems like I cannot decide between some of them. here are my options:

LZ A6 Mini
FAAEAL Hibiscus
TFZ T2
TRI i4

would some of you guys comment on your experiences with these?

also my budget goes up 70 and I'm buying on AliExpress.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

lucasbatista2408 said:


> so I'm planning on buying a new iem, and it seems like I cannot decide between some of them. here are my options:
> 
> LZ A6 Mini
> FAAEAL Hibiscus
> ...


I'd probably go with the A6 Mini or T2 Galaxy.


----------



## DynamicEars

lucasbatista2408 said:


> so I'm planning on buying a new iem, and it seems like I cannot decide between some of them. here are my options:
> 
> LZ A6 Mini
> FAAEAL Hibiscus
> ...



What signature do you like? And what genres are you listening to? 
Do you have another collection and what are you after?


----------



## PhonoPhi

seanwee said:


> The separating more than real life moniker is flawed. As is more detailed than real life (see Hyper detailed) and so on.
> 
> What is "real life"? How do you know how it sounds?
> 
> ...


In symphonic music, one in general can have a good idea about several standard orchestea section placements and how it sounds in a good hall, since there are many recordings of the same piece, and one can still listen (not now sadly) to symphonic orchestra live.

Having said this, one can certainly chase "as close as possible to real" sound (though it is often a very expensive quest) or just enjoy different approximations that suits one's listening preferences. 
For instance, I enjoy how AS10 can exaggerate cellos to sound a bit like double basses (while for some it can be a deadly sin of infidelity) 
When I listen to electronic music (rarely) I like how overly cheerful ZS10 pro can be.
I love thick mids of C16 that perhaps are overly real.

Finding the strength of your IEMs is more enjoyable than agonizing over the faults and chasing the "total" IMHO


----------



## lucasbatista2408

DynamicEars said:


> What signature do you like? And what genres are you listening to?
> Do you have another collection and what are you after?



I listen to pretty much everything, from rock, to edm, rap and what not, but I don't listen to kpop and those Asian genres.
all I have are some kz. the zs5, zs3 and es4. recently I ordered the zsx, trn st1 and lz z04a but they have not arrived yet. 

to be honest I'm looking to experiencing new sounds, drives and manufacturers as I only own kz iems.


----------



## seanwee (Jun 1, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> In symphonic music, one in general can have a good idea about several standard orchestea section placements and how it sounds in a good hall, since there are many recordings of the same piece, and one can still listen (not now sadly) to symphonic orchestra live.
> 
> Having said this, one can certainly chase "as close as possible to real" sound (though it is often a very expensive quest) or just enjoy different approximations that suits one's listening preferences.
> For instance, I enjoy how AS10 can exaggerate cellos to sound a bit like double basses (while for some it can be a deadly sin of infidelity)
> ...


Well, I have been chasing the "as close as possible to real" sound for years now and it's been a fun journey even if it was less than eventful (most aren't good and some were downright disappointing)

I've gone around audio stores and tried out as many iems and headphones (from low end to high end) as I can and what I've learned is that

1. Tuning is king. Regardless of how "technically capable" the iem is once the tuning is crap the entire iem is crap (see Audeze isine and LCDi really low distortion drivers but terrible sound)

2. Reviews are not indicative of the type of sound you'll get regardless of how many reviewers share the same opinion. FR measurements are better at describing the signature of the iem, make sure that the FR fits your general preference, THEN compliment it with reviews.

3. "Giant killers" are a thing. While a budget iem may not be as good in all aspects compared to a flagship model, they can certainly get close and even beat out many high-end or flagship iems. Again, tuning is the word. Many expensive hybrids and multi-Ba iems actually aren't as good as reviewers like you to think, multi-Bas are hard to get right and oftentimes only the top one or two iems made by the company are well tuned.

So yes, in terms of price giant killers are a thing. Expecially if you find a pair of budget iems tuned very similarly to a flagship model, then it'll likely beat out less well tuned iems down the stack.


----------



## zenki

Hibiscus is underrated here but it's really a capable iem, not for bass heads.
For ~$40 it's a steal really.


----------



## IEManiac

lucasbatista2408 said:


> so I'm planning on buying a new iem, and it seems like I cannot decide between some of them. here are my options:
> 
> LZ A6 Mini
> FAAEAL Hibiscus
> ...


Stay away from the Hibiscus. Quite poor.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 2, 2020)

zenki said:


> Hibiscus is underrated here but it's really a capable iem, not for bass heads.
> For ~$40 it's a steal really.


Off the top of my head, three IEMs superior by far to the Hibiscus for about the same money:

KZ ZS10 Pro
BQEYZ KC2
TFZ T2
The Tin T2 belongs there too. The Hibiscus really cannot compete with any of these. The best thing about it is the cable. The only ones doing any stealing with these is FAAEAL.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> Well, I have been chasing the "as close as possible to real" sound for years now and it's been a fun journey even if it was less than eventful (most aren't good and some were downright disappointing)
> 
> I've gone around audio stores and tried out as many iems and headphones (from low end to high end) as I can and what I've learned is that
> 
> ...


So if I understand any of this, unless you have either the luxury of trying everything before you buy, which is the ideal scenario, or you're stinking rich to the point where no matter what you buy, not even an IER-Z1R makes a dent in your wallet... or you just don't care, which both of these later 2 aren't the point of this thread. Prioritizing tone grade over technical grade is how one would get a good start most of the time?

Understanding FR graphs is one very big can of worms, isn't it? There's trying to understand how target curves work and eventually how to make your own based on them I assume which is another can of worms. And then there's understanding the behavior of the test rig, which is yet another can of worms.


----------



## seanwee (Jun 2, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So if I understand any of this, unless you have either the luxury of trying everything before you buy, which is the ideal scenario, or you're stinking rich to the point where no matter what you buy, not even an IER-Z1R makes a dent in your wallet... or you just don't care, which both of these later 2 aren't the point of this thread. Prioritizing tone grade over technical grade is how one would get a good start most of the time?
> 
> Understanding FR graphs is one very big can of worms, isn't it? There's trying to understand how target curves work and eventually how to make your own based on them I assume which is another can of worms. And then there's understanding the behavior of the test rig, which is yet another can of worms.


Understanding FR graphs by itself is difficult yes but there are some detailed explanations on specific points to look at. In my experience the need for a baseline cannot be overstated. Having a reference point makes reading FR graphs a lot easier. 

I've also experimented extensively with EQ so I have a good understanding of what each point contributes to the sound. 

32hz is the visceral rumble, 64hz is where sub-bass ends and mid-bass begins, 125hz is the mid-bass and the reason why a lot of iems sound muddy. 250hz is where bass ends and treble begins, 500hz is the lower treble and rarely needs tuning. 1khz-2khz are the mids, the higher they are the more forward the iem sounds, 4khz is where most treble details lie and affect the sharpness of the sound. 8khz affect upper treble detail and how sibilant an iem sounds. 16khz affects how extended and airy an iem sounds. 

And that's just the basics. There are more advanced tweaks you can do with a parametric equaliser by increasing the range of affected frequencies, reducing the sharpness of the S sound (de-essing) by reducing the 5khz band and so on. 

And yes, prioritising tone is better than anything. It's basically saying pick what you think sounds good lol. You think a basshead would like a STAX? Hell no.

Edit: on measurements rigs just stick with one reviewer who has measured two iems you want to compare. FR plots comparisons are strictly limited to gear measured on the same rig.


----------



## bystander

If Hibiscus was that bad then why even successful men listen to it? It also has a voluptuous woman. Almost bought it to be honest.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> And yes, prioritising tone is better than anything. It's basically saying pick what you think sounds good lol. You think a basshead would like a STAX? Hell no.



Guess this also explain why the BLON BL-03 is such a safe recommendation (as safe as blind buying an IEM can be anyway). Overall impressions I get from reviews and comparisons  is that it probably is very good in tone grade out of the box (and then either excellent to summit depending on your mods, so like either B+ or A- out of the box all the way to just shy of S+ with mods, and I imagine Slater has most of the credits here) while its technical grade is average at best (like either C or C-, and I think mods don't improve this area very much either).

That being said I ended up ordering the BL-03 to replace my dead urBeats 2. Does it live up to that score? Couldn't tell you, I'm not good at critiquing. Do I love their sound? YES! They instantly became my daily driver since.


----------



## Vivicector

Hi! Please, correct me if this is the bad topic for a question.

What good 3.5 Jack - MMCX cable for IEMs would you recommend to order from Aliexpress? Mine Hisenior B5+ cable has just died. I need a simple cheaper cable, but with proper quality and made of copper, not alu painted brown


----------



## baskingshark

Vivicector said:


> Hi! Please, correct me if this is the bad topic for a question.
> 
> What good 3.5 Jack - MMCX cable for IEMs would you recommend to order from Aliexpress? Mine Hisenior B5+ cable has just died. I need a simple cheaper cable, but with proper quality and made of copper, not alu painted brown



The NiceHCK 8 core copper cables are pretty bang for buck. Usually sub $10, but I've seen them at $6 - 7 USD during sales (and there is supposed to be a big aliexpress summer sale around mid june 2020).

Generally though, I use silver cables with the Hisenior B5+ as it is a bit rolled off on the treble and I prefer a bit of clarity with the B5+ compared to pure copper cables, but YMMV, as some of us don't believe in cables changing the sound signature of an IEM. NiceHCK has 8 and 16 core silver plated versions too, slightly more expensive.


----------



## DynamicEars

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I listen to pretty much everything, from rock, to edm, rap and what not, but I don't listen to kpop and those Asian genres.
> all I have are some kz. the zs5, zs3 and es4. recently I ordered the zsx, trn st1 and lz z04a but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> to be honest I'm looking to experiencing new sounds, drives and manufacturers as I only own kz iems.



Since you have zsx on the way, that is 1 of the best under $50, better than zs10 pro in many aspect, especially timbre.
Stay away from hibiscus, QC problem and mixed review, but their cable is good.
I suggest to take the TFZ T2 Galaxy as they are different from your collection for your EDM and rap needs. They have very punchy and rattle sub bass and mid bass like their older brother TFZ no 3. Something different to accompany your KZs.
LZ A6 mini also have good technicalities but for me the midrange is "incomplete". Lower mids sounded too far away and can be thin while upper mids is very prominent.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Vivicector said:


> Hi! Please, correct me if this is the bad topic for a question.
> 
> What good 3.5 Jack - MMCX cable for IEMs would you recommend to order from Aliexpress? Mine Hisenior B5+ cable has just died. I need a simple cheaper cable, but with proper quality and made of copper, not alu painted brown


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000400771561.html

Faaeal litz copper cable should be good.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Vivicector said:


> Hi! Please, correct me if this is the bad topic for a question.
> 
> What good 3.5 Jack - MMCX cable for IEMs would you recommend to order from Aliexpress? Mine Hisenior B5+ cable has just died. I need a simple cheaper cable, but with proper quality and made of copper, not alu painted brown


I've had good luck with the TRN cables, though not MMCX specifically, just 2-pin. The wire is supple and doesn't tangle.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030662641.html


----------



## Vivicector

Thanks for the advices! I will try the TRN cable. I don't expect the sound to be any different, but we'll see.


----------



## Nimweth

CVJ CSN arrived today. Burning in, a quick impression is that they sound like, as well as look like, the TRN BA5. Cable and tips also similar. More bass, though and I think these are shaping up nicely. Could be surprisingly good!


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEManiac said:


> Off the top of my head, three IEMs superior by far to the Hibiscus for about the same money:
> 
> KZ ZS10 Pro
> BQEYZ KC2
> ...



what about up to 70-75? would you add any to the list?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> what about up to 70-75? would you add any to the list?


Shozy form 1.1 and maybe the urbanfun iss014


----------



## lucasbatista2408

DynamicEars said:


> Since you have zsx on the way, that is 1 of the best under $50, better than zs10 pro in many aspect, especially timbre.
> Stay away from hibiscus, QC problem and mixed review, but their cable is good.
> I suggest to take the TFZ T2 Galaxy as they are different from your collection for your EDM and rap needs. They have very punchy and rattle sub bass and mid bass like their older brother TFZ no 3. Something different to accompany your KZs.
> LZ A6 mini also have good technicalities but for me the midrange is "incomplete". Lower mids sounded too far away and can be thin while upper mids is very prominent.



thanks you for the comments.
also I was taking a look at the shozy form 1.1 which is around 75. do you think it would be a good option?


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> Shozy form 1.1 and maybe the urbanfun iss014



I have just mentioned the shozy haha 
I guess that in this price range it comes down to tfz t2, lz a6 mini and the shozy form 1.1 right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> thanks you for the comments.
> also I was taking a look at the shozy form 1.1 which is around 75. do you think it would be a good option?





lucasbatista2408 said:


> I have just mentioned the shozy haha
> I guess that in this price range it comes down to tfz t2, lz a6 mini and the shozy form 1.1 right?


Yeah the 1.1 is good and it sound different from the ones you have too.

Dont have the TFZ T2 so cant comment on that, the A6 Mini is also very good but it has very recessed male vocals so that is the big flaw with it. The 1.1 doesnt have any flaws like that.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah the 1.1 is good and it sound different from the ones you have too.
> 
> Dont have the TFZ T2 so cant comment on that, the A6 Mini is also very good but it has very recessed male vocals so that is the big flaw with it. The 1.1 doesnt have any flaws like that.



ok. can you give me your impression about the shozy sound? how does it sound to you?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> ok. can you give me your impression about the shozy sound? how does it sound to you?


Check my review on it. It is a warm mid-bass focused, relaxed kind of sound that isnt too dark due to its 8k peak (not sharp or sibilant for me).


----------



## JEHL (Jun 2, 2020)

So how good is TRN T2?

Edit: Is there any benefit of hybrid cables?

Edit 2: Does more cores translate into a more flexible cable?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

JEHL said:


> Edit 2: Does more cores translate into a more flexible cable?


It would depend on the wire and the sheathing material, but in my HUGE sample (2 identical 16-core and maybe 5 4-core ) the 16-core cables are the most flexible.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 2, 2020)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> what about up to 70-75? would you add any to the list?


Look into the following:

TRN BA5
TFZ Queen *LTD*
TIN T3.
Give the T3 a pass if you are a treble pansy.

Those three are my recommendations based on personal use in the $50-60 space. North of that you are looking at a quantum jump into the $110-140 space, out of the scope of this thread.


----------



## DynamicEars

lucasbatista2408 said:


> thanks you for the comments.
> also I was taking a look at the shozy form 1.1 which is around 75. do you think it would be a good option?



Shozy form 1.1 i dont personally own or heard them, but from infos and impressions that I read (I was looking reviews about 1.4) they are prett good value, only 1 caveat that they are mid bass focus, and that is a quite deal breaker for me. Sub bass roll off. If your point is to get IEM for EDM and rap, sub bass focus with punchy mid bass IEM is advised. But if you are looking for an upgrade from usual KZ collections, the 1.1 is a good upgrade in terms of technicalities and smoother tuning.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEManiac said:


> Look into the following:
> 
> TRN BA5
> TFZ Queen *LTD*
> ...


I'd add the KBEar Diamond to that list, as well as the TFZ T2 Galaxy. I'd probably take the T3 out of all of them, but the other two I mentioned are definitely worth the money.


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> Has anyone got whatever the NiceHCK lucky bag they're punting is? Apparently it's a BA IEM, new, and $13.99. I need to stop buying these...





Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah I ordered it. Can't help myself sometimes. My first lucky bag was a new 1DD IEM that turned out to be the Blon BL03 so every time I see one I wonder if it could happen again.
> I'm not a huge fan of single BA sets for the same reason as you but I haven't bought so many this year and it's only just over £10 so, why not? I'll post my findings when it gets here.



To anyone that ordered the recent NiceHCK lucky bag that has the 1BA and copper shell...

There’s now details on the exact earphone. It’s called the X49, and has a specific product page with details.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d81BhuL


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> To anyone that ordered the recent NiceHCK lucky bag that has the 1BA and copper shell...
> 
> There’s now details on the exact earphone. It’s called the X49, and has a specific product page with details.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d81BhuL


Reminds me of the final E series or klipsch iems


----------



## Sam L

Slater said:


> To anyone that ordered the recent NiceHCK lucky bag that has the 1BA and copper shell...
> 
> There’s now details on the exact earphone. It’s called the X49, and has a specific product page with details.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d81BhuL


wow, that looks great. i have too many iems, though. grrrr


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEManiac said:


> Look into the following:
> 
> TRN BA5
> TFZ Queen *LTD*
> ...


I'd add the KBEar Diamond to that list, as well as the TFZ T2 Galaxy. I'd probably take the T3 out of all of them, but the other two I mentioned are definitely worth the money.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEManiac said:


> Look into the following:
> 
> TRN BA5
> TFZ Queen *LTD*
> ...



trn ba5 has moisture problems don't they? as I live in Brazil, a tropical country, I'm really not looking for a pair of these. I mean, I was but this moisture thing has led me away from them.

tin t3's treble would be like kz ones? if so, I can't stand it after some time of use.

I'm gonna take a look at the queen LTD.

thanks a lot.


----------



## lucasbatista2408 (Jun 3, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> I'd add the KBEar Diamond to that list, as well as the TFZ T2 Galaxy. I'd probably take the T3 out of all of them, but the other two I mentioned are definitely worth the money.



I will look into the kbear diamond as well



DynamicEars said:


> Shozy form 1.1 i dont personally own or heard them, but from infos and impressions that I read (I was looking reviews about 1.4) they are prett good value, only 1 caveat that they are mid bass focus, and that is a quite deal breaker for me. Sub bass roll off. If your point is to get IEM for EDM and rap, sub bass focus with punchy mid bass IEM is advised. But if you are looking for an upgrade from usual KZ collections, the 1.1 is a good upgrade in terms of technicalities and smoother tuning.



ok I guess I know what I am looking for exactly after some thought. I want a relaxing iem, that I will be able to listen for hours and not get tired of the sound signature and also fun. a good all around. maybe a warm one would fit my needs?

I really appreciate the help of you guys. thank you very much


----------



## DynamicEars

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I will look into the kbear diamond as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how much actually your budget is, i know something that fit the warm, with large soundstage, great mids, tight bass, and relax trebles. The Tri i3! but they are around $130, smooth and good


----------



## OpiateSkittles

lucasbatista2408 said:


> trn ba5 has moisture problems don't they? as I live in Brazil, a tropical country, I'm really not looking for a pair of these. I mean, I was but this moisture thing has led me away from them.
> 
> tin t3's treble would be like kz ones? if so, I can't stand it after some time of use.
> 
> ...


Tin T3 treble is NOT like KZ stuff. They're bright, for sure, but I don't think they're harsh at all. I'm not overly treble sensitive, and like brighter stuff (Tin T4 is my knockaround/on the go set) but KZ IEMs are almost always _past _bright, downright *shrill, *honestly. I give KZ credit in what they're able to do resolution-wise at such low costs, but their tuning is just too hot in the treble, almost without exception.


----------



## lucasbatista2408 (Jun 3, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> how much actually your budget is, i know something that fit the warm, with large soundstage, great mids, tight bass, and relax trebles. The Tri i3! but they are around $130, smooth and good



it goes up to 75 max. unfortunately I cannot go over. isn't there anything in this price range that could come reasonably close to the trip i3 sound signature?



OpiateSkittles said:


> Tin T3 treble is NOT like KZ stuff. They're bright, for sure, but I don't think they're harsh at all. I'm not overly treble sensitive, and like brighter stuff (Tin T4 is my knockaround/on the go set) but KZ IEMs are almost always _past _bright, downright *shrill, *honestly. I give KZ credit in what they're able to do resolution-wise at such low costs, but their tuning is just too hot in the treble, almost without exception.



yeah, I know what you mean. I really do like their running but it gets me tired after some time listening to them. that's why I'm looking for something relaxing right now.


----------



## IEManiac

OpiateSkittles said:


> I'd add the KBEar Diamond to that list, as well as the TFZ T2 Galaxy. I'd probably take the T3 out of all of them, but the other two I mentioned are definitely worth the money.


Queen LTD trumps T2 Galaxy.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 3, 2020)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> trn ba5 has moisture problems don't they? as I live in Brazil, a tropical country, I'm really not looking for a pair of these. I mean, I was but this moisture thing has led me away from them.
> 
> tin t3's treble would be like kz ones? if so, I can't stand it after some time of use.
> 
> ...


I live in a country as tropical as Brazil, Indonesia. Probably even more uniformly tropical since we don't have temperate places like Paraná, Río Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina. I have no problems with the BA5 at all.

If you are treble sensitive, pass on the T3.

Queen LTD is very good, quite balanced.

Saudações!


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEManiac said:


> Queen LTD trumps T2 Galaxy.


It's also out of OPs budget, but I agree with you there.

(well, not OP, but the person inquiring).


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 4, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> It's also out of OPs budget, but I agree with you there.
> 
> (well, not OP, but the person inquiring).


I got my *TFZ Queen LTD* for well, well under $100. You can easily get one here for about $75.


----------



## chasolla

Slater said:


> To anyone that ordered the recent NiceHCK lucky bag that has the 1BA and copper shell...
> 
> There’s now details on the exact earphone. It’s called the X49, and has a specific product page with details.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d81BhuL



I'm glad that I have ordered these.
Looks like they will be comfortable in my small ears.
Isolation should be good as well.
I'm looking forward to spending time with a single BA set.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> ok I guess I know what I am looking for exactly after some thought. I want a relaxing iem, that I will be able to listen for hours and not get tired of the sound signature and also fun. a good all around. maybe a warm one would fit my needs?


Sounds pretty much like the Shozy Form 1.1


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEManiac said:


> I live in a country as tropical as Brazil, Indonesia. Probably even more uniformly tropical since we don't have temperate places like Paraná, Río Grande do Sul and Santa Catarina. I have no problems with the BA5 at all.
> 
> If you are treble sensitive, pass on the T3.
> 
> ...



I live in "Hell" de Janeiro (Rio de Janeiro). We call it like this because here is really hot. summer we get temps as higher as 40 degrees celsius.
but its good to know that BA5 is surviving well hot places.

I think i'm really past high treble iems, so i might as well pass the T3, even though it isnt a "treble maker" as the KZ's.

The Queen is not that appealing to my eyes, and tbh im lookin for a pair that will please me when i look at it too. 



RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds pretty much like the Shozy Form 1.1



nice. good to know.


----------



## Slater

lucasbatista2408 said:


> The Queen is not that appealing to my eyes, and tbh im lookin for a pair that will please me when i look at it too.



If that’s what you’re looking for, then you can’t beat the Peacock Audio P1


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Slater said:


> Peacock Audio P1



it's a really beautiful iem. i wish i had the money to buy them. 
i care about the sound, but i also care about the looks. balance is everything haha


----------



## IEManiac

The *TFZ* *Queen LTD* looks bling-y urban cool, actually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> it's a really beautiful iem. i wish i had the money to buy them.
> i care about the sound, but i also care about the looks. balance is everything haha


At the cost of 200 usd it isnt really a good pick. (they also released their own peacockaudio spring that costs 130 usd so..)


----------



## tomaster

I recently got myself a Guideray GR-I58 so I am gonna share some impressions.
Package:
- nothing really to talk about, earphones, cable, 3 pairs of double flange translucent tips and 3 pairs of regular white tips, regular tips don't fit nozzle too tight and can slide off.
Build quality/cable
- earphones are build nicely for the price, translucent shell and nicely looking faceplate, you can clearly see 2 drivers inside, the only issue is that they are way too big then they should be, about twice as thick as necessary, a lot of unused space inside, there is a metal nozzle with lip to hold tips 
- cable is again ok for the price, it's 0.78 socket, L plug cable with working slider if you need that, ear hooks are heatshrink with no memory wire. The only complain is the L plug, the whole idea behind L plug is to be compact and this one is as long as your regular I plug, kinda defeats the purpose
Comfort/isolation:
- comfort is OK for me, because they are large people with smaller ears might have an issue 
- wind noise is a big issue since earphones are thick and stick out of your ear so keep that in mind, you won't use them in windy day 
-isolation is nearly nonexistent because of fairly large vent on the side of earphones, if it was on the inner side of the shell that wouldn't be an issue but the vent is positioned such that it gathers all the outside noise, you don't want to use them for commuting
Sound:
- they are tuned to sound "fun" and not necessarily very balanced, popular tuning in low price bracket I suppose, they sound good for the asking price, I personally find bass too boomy and overwhelming but that's just my preference. 

All things consider for that price you can't go wrong, you won't find many hybrids that cheap, they are not perfect but you get your money worth.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEManiac said:


> The *TFZ* *Queen LTD* looks bling-y urban cool, actually.



it would be way more appealing to my eyes if it wasn't for the diamond like stone on it. but taste is a personal thing so..



RikudouGoku said:


> At the cost of 200 usd it isnt really a good pick. (they also released their own peacockaudio spring that costs 130 usd so..)



I barely know option over 100. 100 here would be a little too much in my currency, so I don't really read about. even though with the AliExpress spring sale coming, I might stretch my budget up to 100 and get myself a endgame for 100. still thinking about it tho. 200 is out of question anyways haha


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> it would be way more appealing to my eyes if it wasn't for the diamond like stone on it. but taste is a personal thing so..
> 
> 
> 
> I barely know option over 100. 100 here would be a little too much in my currency, so I don't really read about. even though with the AliExpress spring sale coming, I might stretch my budget up to 100 and get myself a endgame for 100. still thinking about it tho. 200 is out of question anyways haha


Yeah, I understand. I still think that the Shozy Form 1.1 is your best for a warm more relaxing iem. (IF you are sensitive to 8kHZ then maybe it will bother you, not me though).


----------



## voja (Jun 5, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> how much actually your budget is, i know something that fit the warm, with large soundstage, great mids, tight bass, and relax trebles. The Tri i3! but they are around $130, smooth and good


The Tri i3.. Guys, I personally cannot recommend them enough. I am still waiting to spend my time with them and write my full review, but from my first listening session (~20 mins) they were amazing. They really blew me away, and I cannot wait to make a full review. Yes, it's only 20 minutes, so keep that in mind.

On the other hand, I don't know what it is, but I am not finding the Kbear Diamond impressive. Am I expecting too much from a single driver iem? I am getting the same feeling like with the BQEYZ Spring 1, which I cannot use because of the fit. I also wasn't amazed by it's sonic performance. I don't even know if I will write a full review of it, I'll see.

In the meantime I reviewed the Blon BL-05... and yep, not much to say, here you have it: my two cents
I would seriously recommend everybody to look into all the other great options in the price category of the Blon BL-05.


----------



## JEHL

lucasbatista2408 said:


> so I'm planning on buying a new iem, and it seems like I cannot decide between some of them. here are my options:
> 
> LZ A6 Mini
> FAAEAL Hibiscus
> ...


BLON BL-03 with uncovered 2 pin cable (Or maybe you could peel the pin cover of the stock cable with a knife) and mesh filter mod. A bit too bassy out of the box (specially mid bass). You're better served elsewhere if you don't like modding.

Also never seen Moondrop Starfield for any less than full retail price, but may be worth a look if it ever goes on a sale.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> BLON BL-03 with uncovered 2 pin cable (Or maybe you could peel the pin cover of the stock cable with a knife) and mesh filter mod. A bit too bassy out of the box (specially mid bass). You're better served elsewhere if you don't like modding.
> 
> Also never seen Moondrop Starfield for any less than full retail price, but may be worth a look if it ever goes on a sale.



I've seen the Moondrop Starfield at $100 USD flat during the recent Aliexpress march anniversary sale, and this price was before stacking coupons.

There's a big Aliexpress summer sale coming in about 10 days time, so it may very well be discounted again (plus Moondrop is releasing 2 budget sets soon, so this might drive prices of the Starfield down hopefully).


----------



## lucasbatista2408

a seller told me the sale will begin 18th of this month. I guess I'm gonna wait to get the best price as possible


----------



## JEHL

lucasbatista2408 said:


> a seller told me the sale will begin 18th of this month. I guess I'm gonna wait to get the best price as possible


Wonder if that sale applies for cables as well, could probably use the TRN T2 (Actually I wonder if TRN's infamous qc extends to the cables as well) or whatever can be bought under $10 during a sale (0.78 2 pin).


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> Wonder if that sale applies for cables as well, could probably use the TRN T2 (Actually I wonder if TRN's infamous qc extends to the cables as well) or whatever can be bought under $10 during a sale (0.78 2 pin).



Yes the Summer Sale in june for aliexpress is one of their bigger sales, almost everything is on sale, with discount coupons on top of them. Audio gear from sources to tranduscers to accessories and cables will likely be on sale, maybe except newly launched gear, but u can use coupons on the new stuff if u wish.

My go to cheap and good cable is the NiceHCK 8 core copper cable, about $6 - 7 USD during sales. I have about 12 of them at home haha.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 6, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Yes the Summer Sale in june for aliexpress is one of their bigger sales, almost everything is on sale, with discount coupons on top of them. Audio gear from sources to tranduscers to accessories and cables will likely be on sale, maybe except newly launched gear, but u can use coupons on the new stuff if u wish.
> 
> My go to cheap and good cable is the NiceHCK 8 core copper cable, about $6 - 7 USD during sales. I have about 12 of them at home haha.


Forgot to mention, you've probably seen it in the BLON in ear impressions thread, but in short, for some unfathomable reason BLON decided to put the... air intake, for lack of a better name, right next to the 2 pin port, which the stock cable blocks because the cutout on the envelope is far too small to let air in properly. Needless to say I prefer the BL-03's sound when its driver can breathe properly.

Currently my only real solution to this is to partially pull out the stock cable by about 1mm or so, I saw a comment I believe about 100 pages ago? Don't quite remember where it was said that the sound was upgraded with a NiceHCK 16 core hybrid cable which is a $14 I believe.

But the bottom line is, that's why it's so important to get any 2 pin cable where the pins stick out, no chance to block the intake that way. And I imagine that 8 core copper cable is my best gateway there.

Makes me wonder if the BL-03 is the only IEM with this issue since the BL-05 avoids it altogether.

Edit: If anyone still wonders, the same responsible for the mesh filter is also responsible for finding the location of the air intake. You probably all know him by now.


----------



## Odyopile

Hi guys does BGVP DMG or DMS an upgrade to blons?it's around 90 usd in my country and considering getting those. Thanks in advance


----------



## lucasbatista2408

JEHL said:


> Wonder if that sale applies for cables as well, could probably use the TRN T2 (Actually I wonder if TRN's infamous qc extends to the cables as well) or whatever can be bought under $10 during a sale (0.78 2 pin).



i bought a trn t2 for my zsx, both on the way. because kz's cables are awful. I hope the cable is alright. 

just a quick info, kbear official store and a few others are giving a **** 8core cable as gift if you buy kbear diamond.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i bought a trn t2 for my zsx, both on the way. because kz's cables are awful. I hope the cable is alright.
> 
> just a quick info, kbear official store and a few others are giving a **** 8core cable as gift if you buy kbear diamond.


Just to clarify, the banned cable manufacturer is a 4 letter acronym, correct? I've been trying to figure it out for a while now and, scrolling Ali, it hit me.


----------



## Slater

OpiateSkittles said:


> Just to clarify, the banned cable manufacturer is a 4 letter acronym, correct? I've been trying to figure it out for a while now and, scrolling Ali, it hit me.



6 letters, that rhymes with Bin Boo


----------



## Slater (Jun 6, 2020)

Wondering why your Aliexpress packages are getting delayed, cancelled, or sent back to the seller?

Here’s one that I ordered in early February. I thought it was ridiculously delayed because of coronavirus. I just assumed it was lost forever. It finally showed up today, 4 months later.

And no, the photo wasn’t touched up. This is exactly what it looked like lol. I guess it got wet at some point, and all of the ink washed off. Who knows. It’s a miracle someone at the post office even figured out who it was addressed to!


----------



## chickenmoon

Having a great time with a £10 Brainwavz Delta today...


----------



## yorosello

Slater said:


> Wondering why your Aliexpress packages are getting delayed, cancelled, or sent back to the seller?
> 
> Here’s one that I ordered in early February. I thought it was ridiculously delayed because of coronavirus. I just assumed it was lost forever. It finally showed up today, 4 months later.
> 
> And no, the photo wasn’t touched up. This is exactly what it looked like lol. I guess it got wet at some point, and all of the ink washed off. Who knows. It’s a miracle someone at the post office even figured out who it was addressed to!


I think that's going to be the same thing that happen on mine when it arrives


----------



## MrDelicious

Anyone know of any cool IEM cases available on AE? Preferably unbranded and doesn't have to be rugged, just needs to look cool on a desk.


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone know of any cool IEM cases available on AE? Preferably unbranded and doesn't have to be rugged, just needs to look cool on a desk.



I usually buy these KZ hard cases during Aliexpress sales, can be $1 USD (seriously). They are rugged and I have like 10 at home haha. Just search "KZ hard case" or "KZ ABS hard case", and get it from the cheapest legit shop.

It looks exactly the same as some Westone hard cases I bought previously (but the lame westone ones cost 20 times more just to put their logo on the case).


----------



## lucasbatista2408

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone know of any cool IEM cases available on AE? Preferably unbranded and doesn't have to be rugged, just needs to look cool on a desk.



I like the fiio hb1, the brand logo doesn't show much


----------



## lucasbatista2408

OpiateSkittles said:


> Just to clarify, the banned cable manufacturer is a 4 letter acronym, correct? I've been trying to figure it out for a while now and, scrolling Ali, it hit me.


it's a Y brand. although I don't know why it's banned, can someone explain? or point me Ina direction I can look about it


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> it's a Y brand. although I don't know why it's banned, can someone explain? or point me Ina direction I can look about it


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342
(from slaters signature)


----------



## lgcubana (Jun 7, 2020)

Slater said:


> Wondering why your Aliexpress packages are getting delayed, cancelled, or sent back to the seller?
> 
> Here’s one that I ordered in early February. I thought it was ridiculously delayed because of coronavirus. I just assumed it was lost forever. It finally showed up today, 4 months later.
> 
> And no, the photo wasn’t touched up. This is exactly what it looked like lol. I guess it got wet at some point, and all of the ink washed off. Who knows. It’s a miracle someone at the post office even figured out who it was addressed to!


----------



## Slater

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone know of any cool IEM cases available on AE? Preferably unbranded and doesn't have to be rugged, just needs to look cool on a desk.



The coolest one that I know of is this one.

I’ve always wanted it, but never got the nerve to order it because it’s so expensive for just an IEM storage box. But it sure is a looker!

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZLbxDU


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone know of any cool IEM cases available on AE? Preferably unbranded and doesn't have to be rugged, just needs to look cool on a desk.


I use iksnail for everything. Well made and cute af.


----------



## chinmie

MrDelicious said:


> Anyone know of any cool IEM cases available on AE? Preferably unbranded and doesn't have to be rugged, just needs to look cool on a desk.



just an idea, using watches case can also works great for IEMs, especially the windowed ones for looks. they vary in sizes, materials, and storage capacities


----------



## Sam L

Can anyone explain this, one month sitting in shipping facility in China before finally making it out?


----------



## FlacFan

Sam L said:


> Can anyone explain this, one month sitting in shipping facility in China before finally making it out?



Does Covid-19 mean anything to you?


----------



## DBaldock9

Apparently, if you don't choose one of the "big" shipping companies, packages have been waiting for space available on the limited number of commercial airline flights - or they have to be put on ships


----------



## Sam L

DBaldock9 said:


> Apparently, if you don't choose one of the "big" shipping companies, packages have been waiting for space available on the limited number of commercial airline flights - or they have to be put on ships


That makes sense


----------



## Sam L

FlacFan said:


> Does Covid-19 mean anything to you?


Understood, but I've had 3 or 4 other packages from China not get help up that long, during COVID-19


----------



## MrDelicious

chinmie said:


> just an idea, using watches case can also works great for IEMs, especially the windowed ones for looks. they vary in sizes, materials, and storage capacities


That looks hellacool, but I'd feel the need to fill it up. 😄


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> That looks hellacool, but I'd feel the need to fill it up. 😄



Yes. Don't make the mistake i did. Now some of the compartments are double booked. Wife is not happy. My nearby copper scrap metal dealer may be happy though.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Yes. Don't make the mistake i did. Now some of the compartments are double booked. Wife is not happy. My nearby copper scrap metal dealer may be happy though.



i see double occupancies happening.... looks like you need another double decker box


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> Yes. Don't make the mistake i did. Now some of the compartments are double booked. Wife is not happy. My nearby copper scrap metal dealer may be happy though.


oh Man, I gotta hold myself from buying it and giving in to the need of filling the box haha


----------



## lucasbatista2408

does any of you feel this weird temptation to buy a color matching cable to each of your iems?
everytime I buy a new iem I need to buy a cable as well


----------



## JEHL

Tripowin Zonie any good?


----------



## matti621

Why are the Hifiman re400 recommended so much? Are the measurement lying? They don't sound to me flat at all. They have something wrong with the treble. There's an obvious peak there, and there's no bass. They may be worth $29, but barely.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> Tripowin Zonie any good?


Fantastic cable for the money. My only issue is that I think the faux carbon fiber inlays look a little tacky, and I usually prefer no ear hook. Still, it's a wonderful match with my Tin T4.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

chinmie said:


> i see double occupancies happening.... looks like you need another double decker box


Nah they're gonna make baby IEMs!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Slater said:


> Wondering why your Aliexpress packages are getting delayed, cancelled, or sent back to the seller?
> 
> Here’s one that I ordered in early February. I thought it was ridiculously delayed because of coronavirus. I just assumed it was lost forever. It finally showed up today, 4 months later.
> 
> And no, the photo wasn’t touched up. This is exactly what it looked like lol. I guess it got wet at some point, and all of the ink washed off. Who knows. It’s a miracle someone at the post office even figured out who it was addressed to!



You owe somebody a _big thank you_ for washing your package in an anti COVID-19 bath before delivering!


----------



## Slater

OpiateSkittles said:


> Fantastic cable for the money. My only issue is that I think the faux carbon fiber inlays look a little tacky, and I usually prefer no ear hook. Still, it's a wonderful match with my Tin T4.



It’s fairly easy to remove the carbon fiber and replace it with heat shrink tubing. I usually do black for the most subdued look.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Slater said:


> It’s fairly easy to remove the carbon fiber and replace it with heat shrink tubing. I usually do black for the most subdued look.


I thought about just covering it with heat shrink, as that's what I put on the mmcx ends for strain relief. How do you remove the carbon fiber though?


----------



## Slater

OpiateSkittles said:


> I thought about just covering it with heat shrink, as that's what I put on the mmcx ends for strain relief. How do you remove the carbon fiber though?



Sure, you can put heat shrink over the carbon fiber too. That’s by far the easiest and safest way of doing it.

If you want to actually remove the carbon fiber, you need to use a Dremel cutting disc. You make 2 cuts (180 degrees apart) along the length of the carbon fiber. Then the 2 halves of the carbon fiber fall apart. You have to be careful not to cut into the copper plug though, or you will see the cuts.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Slater said:


> Sure, you can put heat shrink over the carbon fiber too.
> 
> To remove the carbon, you need to use a Dremel cutting disc. You make 2 cuts (180 degrees apart) along the length of the carbon fiber. Then the 2 halves of the carbon fiber fall apart. You have to be careful not to cut into the copper plug though, or you will see the cuts.


I actually have access to a dremel. Cool, thank you.  
I decided against putting it over top because I want it more flush.


----------



## seanwee

matti621 said:


> Why are the Hifiman re400 recommended so much? Are the measurement lying? They don't sound to me flat at all. They have something wrong with the treble. There's an obvious peak there, and there's no bass. They may be worth $29, but barely.


I have the RE-0 which are supposedly even flatter and I also don't like them a lot. As yoh said, it doesn't sound flat and has anemic bass. 

This is because their so called flat is based on a diffuse field target, not perception flat. If you want perception flat the take a look at crinacle's neutral target. I find that to be quite close to flat sounding.


----------



## matti621

seanwee said:


> I have the RE-0 which are supposedly even flatter and I also don't like them a lot. As yoh said, it doesn't sound flat and has anemic bass.
> 
> This is because their so called flat is based on a diffuse field target, not perception flat. If you want perception flat the take a look at crinacle's neutral target. I find that to be quite close to flat sounding.


They used to be on InnerFidelity's recommended list. How did it get there? Did he get paid by Hifiman?


----------



## JEHL (Jun 7, 2020)

Rtings preferece is apparently Harman bass with DF treble. Lypertek tevi is the closest thing I've seen to that. Wonder if there's something cheaper with that kind of curve as well.

Couldn't tell you if that's exactly the case, but after some mods BLON BL-03 sounds to me anyway for the most part, neutral with a bass boost, which I think this is what people refer to as L shaped?

Edit: found this




The Dawn probably wipes the floor with BL-03 in technical grading. FR is probably only a portion of the tone grade, but kinda interesting to see the FR comparison regardless.

I also found a disclaimer saying that frequencies above 7kHz become very insertion depth sensitive (presumably regardless of IEM), so sounds like I should keep experimenting with tips and insertion depth and see how that affects the sound.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> Rtings preferece is apparently Harman bass with DF treble. Lypertek tevi is the closest thing I've seen to that. Wonder if there's something cheaper with that kind of curve as well.
> 
> Couldn't tell you if that's exactly the case, but after some mods BLON BL-03 sounds to me anyway for the most part, neutral with a bass boost, which I think this is what people refer to as L shaped?
> 
> ...


Its immediately obvious from the FR measurements that the Blon is warmer and muddier (relatively speaking) compared to Dawn. Look at the midbass portion (125hz - 250hz region), iems with "tighter" sounding bass usually have a sharper dip approaching the 125-150hz mark. 

As for the treble, the smoother the downwards curve in the 2k to 8k region is, the better is supposed to be but I've yet hear what that would sound like (no iems achieve that) 

Extension wise treble roll off is less noticeable the warmer the iem is as long as it isn't completely absent or has serious dips in the 10k-15k region.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> Its immediately obvious from the FR measurements that the Blon is warmer and muddier (relatively speaking) compared to Dawn. Look at the midbass portion (125hz - 250hz region), iems with "tighter" sounding bass usually have a sharper dip approaching the 125-150hz mark.
> 
> As for the treble, the smoother the downwards curve in the 2k to 8k region is, the better is supposed to be but I've yet hear what that would sound like (no iems achieve that)
> 
> Extension wise treble roll off is less noticeable the warmer the iem is as long as it isn't completely absent or has serious dips in the 10k-15k region.


Well can't comment on treble as I find it pretty much impossible to understand so I'm mostly happy with the BL-03 as is in the treble.

I do wonder if what you describe on the bass is what people refer to as midbass bleed.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> Well can't comment on treble as I find it pretty much impossible to understand so I'm mostly happy with the BL-03 as is in the treble.
> 
> I do wonder if what you describe on the bass is what people refer to as midbass bleed.


The treble on the Blon is ok for the majority and I trust only a few will notice the roll off without looking at the fr measurement. 

And yes, what I'm referring to is mid-bass bleed or bass bloat as some would call it. I would consider the Blon to be on the thicker and looser side but not egregiouslly so. Its about the same as my ibasso IT01 in terms of bass response.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> The treble on the Blon is ok for the majority and I trust only a few will notice the roll off without looking at the fr measurement.
> 
> And yes, what I'm referring to is mid-bass bleed or bass bloat as some would call it. I would consider the Blon to be on the thicker and looser side but not egregiouslly so. Its about the same as my ibasso IT01 in terms of bass response.


Well I guess that's what Slater's mods are for.

Also, I wonder, I see a few people praising the QKZ VK4 a lot... But I find no dedicated review page about it, or any measurements for that matter. So much of what these are capable of still remains a mystery to me.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Well I guess that's what Slater's mods are for.
> 
> Also, I wonder, I see a few people praising the QKZ VK4 a lot... But I find no dedicated review page about it, or any measurements for that matter. So much of what these are capable of still remains a mystery to me.


Wheezy likes it a lot. David Sylvia thinks it is just ok. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## Podster (Jun 8, 2020)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> does any of you feel this weird temptation to buy a color matching cable to each of your iems?
> everytime I buy a new iem I need to buy a cable as well



Not I, I believe every sweet looking iem deserves and equally sweet (and often matching) cable 









And if you just can't find that best matching color a sweet Black or White (Silver) 16 core can really set a pair offI mean a great looking cable can really bump up an iem plus make onlookers ask why you have a garden hose sized cable on your iem's


----------



## Nimweth

Hi. Can someone create a page for the CVJ CSN hybrid? I'm currently testing it and will be writing a review so need somewhere to post it! Or maybe a CVJ thread too?


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Podster said:


> Not I, I believe every sweet looking iem deserves and equally sweet (and often matching) cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh the meze ... i find them really good looking, both the solo and the penta. nice cable you got with it btw. i bought a 16core cable for my zsx. i guess im the next one to walk around with a garden sized hose on my iem's haha


----------



## Sam L

Podster said:


> Not I, I believe every sweet looking iem deserves and equally sweet (and often matching) cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get these dual flange tips? I've been thinking of tracking some more down (they came with my re400). AE?


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Hi. Can someone create a page for the CVJ CSN hybrid? I'm currently testing it and will be writing a review so need somewhere to post it! Or maybe a CVJ thread too?



https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csn.24411/

Here u go! CVJ CSN review page for u! 

So most important question, does it sound good? TBH I'm not really a fan of the budget CHIFI hybrid/multi BA nuclear race for most drivers one can squeeze into a shell. I would rather have a well tuned set with lesser number of drivers with no crossover/coherency issues. But this set does look interesting, and maybe it can give the recent multi driver competitors like CCA CA16 and TRN VX a run for the money.

Look forward to your review!


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 8, 2020)

Got the BLON, got the ZS10 Pro, got the BQEYZ KC2, got others up the price ladder. Anything to be gained in getting the KBEAR KB04?


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csn.24411/
> 
> Here u go! CVJ CSN review page for u!
> 
> ...


after sometime getting hyped with new iems with many ba's I started thinking just like you. perhaps a better tuned single dd would be ten times better than just stuffing a lot of ba's and dd's inside a shell. 
maybe the manufactures could spend more time tuning the earpieces rather than filling it with drivers


----------



## IEManiac

lucasbatista2408 said:


> after sometime getting hyped with new iems with many ba's I started thinking just like you. perhaps a better tuned single dd would be ten times better than just stuffing a lot of ba's and dd's inside a shell.
> maybe the manufactures could spend more time tuning the earpieces rather than filling it with drivers


Tell that to the KZ ZS10 Pro (1DD & 4BA), BQEYZ KC2 (2DD & 2BA), TRN BA5 (5BA), etc.


----------



## Podster

Sam L said:


> Where did you get these dual flange tips? I've been thinking of tracking some more down (they came with my re400). AE?



Can't recall but I'll dig around my boxes and see if I can tell, gave my RE400's to a friend years ago so that may have been what these came with!


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEManiac said:


> Tell that to the KZ ZS10 Pro (1DD & 4BA), BQEYZ KC2 (2DD & 2BA), TRN BA5 (5BA), etc.


but don't you think that maybe if they spent more time tuning these instead of using more drivers they wouldn't sound way better and maybe cost about the same?
no doubt they do sound great, but couldn't they sound even better?


----------



## seanwee

lucasbatista2408 said:


> after sometime getting hyped with new iems with many ba's I started thinking just like you. perhaps a better tuned single dd would be ten times better than just stuffing a lot of ba's and dd's inside a shell.
> maybe the manufactures could spend more time tuning the earpieces rather than filling it with drivers


The quality of said DDs and BAs also matter. These Chinese DDs and BAs are don't have as much research put into them compared to ones from bigger brands. 

KZ also followed the more drivers trend which began in 2016-2017 and has just started to die down. 



lucasbatista2408 said:


> but don't you think that maybe if they spent more time tuning these instead of using more drivers they wouldn't sound way better and maybe cost about the same?
> no doubt they do sound great, but couldn't they sound even better?


KZ/CCA/etc have always struck me as a trial and error based company rather than a research based company. They just try out different combinations of DDs/BAs until they find a good combo and then they design a shell that can fit all of said drivers.


----------



## Nimweth (Jun 9, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csn.24411/
> 
> Here u go! CVJ CSN review page for u!
> 
> ...


Thank you for creating the page. The CSN, like its little brother the CSA, has a neutral to bright tuning and sounds very clear and detailed. It adds more detail and refinement to the CSA's profile. Bass is more sub bass focused and mid bass is neutral. Mids are slightly forward and treble bright and smooth. Timbre is excellent and soundstage of good dimensions. I prefer the CSN to the C12 which is more V shaped. Compared to the ZSX, it has a cooler tonality but is more precise. ZSX is warmer and relaxing but has a less defined bass. It's a good one!

_CT_


----------



## lgcubana

IEManiac said:


> Got the BLON, got the ZS10 Pro, got the BQEYZ KC2, got others up the price ladder. Anything to be gained in getting the KBEAR KB04?


Save up and get a pair of the Fiio FH5; they would be akin to your Blon BL-03 and the KZ ZS10 Pro having a baby. But a mad scientist injects your newborn with the super soldier serum (Captain America reference). 

For my tastes, the FH5 are almost perfect, after some EQ tweaking and a balanced cable; they have head thumping sub bass and the clarity to appreciate a range of vocals.


----------



## Sam L

Podster said:


> Can't recall but I'll dig around my boxes and see if I can tell, gave my RE400's to a friend years ago so that may have been what these came with!


Sounds right. They're wonderful tips. I have a tin case of the clear silicon dual flanges from RHA (got them years ago) but prefer these black ones -- they are more substantial and do a better job of isolation than the clear silicone dual flanges.


----------



## Nimweth

CVJ CSN review now available here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csn.24411/reviews


----------



## Podster

Sam L said:


> Sounds right. They're wonderful tips. I have a tin case of the clear silicon dual flanges from RHA (got them years ago) but prefer these black ones -- they are more substantial and do a better job of isolation than the clear silicone dual flanges.



Seems like all my Trinity iem's came with the opaque bi-flange tips for years. Something in the compound on those always made my ears itch so I never really used them plus (at least for my ears) the Auvio's and Starlines work best with just about everything I own. I do like the gummy tips that came with my ASG Rockets as well.


----------



## IEManiac

lgcubana said:


> Save up and get a pair of the Fiio FH5; they would be akin to your Blon BL-03 and the KZ ZS10 Pro having a baby. But a mad scientist injects your newborn with the super soldier serum (Captain America reference).
> 
> For my tastes, the FH5 are almost perfect, after some EQ tweaking and a balanced cable; they have head thumping sub bass and the clarity to appreciate a range of vocals.


Hmmm...I asked about a $30 IEM in an under-$100 IEM thread...


----------



## lgcubana

IEManiac said:


> Hmmm...I asked about a $30 IEM in an under-$100 IEM thread...


I'm quite aware, hence my qualifier, "Save up ..."


----------



## MrDelicious

Received Shozy Form 1.1 and am not a fan. A lot of bloaty bass and a sharp treble spike. Doesn't sound too bad overall, but gets fatiguing pretty fast on two fronts.


----------



## Podster

MrDelicious said:


> Received Shozy Form 1.1 and am not a fan. A lot of bloaty bass and a sharp treble spike. Doesn't sound too bad overall, but gets fatiguing pretty fast on two fronts.



Well it was right there in the name, finding them kind of Shozy should have been expected


----------



## RikudouGoku

MrDelicious said:


> Received Shozy Form 1.1 and am not a fan. A lot of bloaty bass and a sharp treble spike. Doesn't sound too bad overall, but gets fatiguing pretty fast on two fronts.


The 8k peak can be a problem for some, fortunately not for me.


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> The 8k peak can be a problem for some, fortunately not for me.



Indeed I'm sure that rise is what discomforts Mr. D but it was just too tempting to pass up. I'm sure he realizes I was just making light of the name May try the 1.4's soon as one of my peeps is really enjoying his, it's a known fact that I have high tolerance to higher freq.'s so doubt I have much issue with that signature.


----------



## Dcell7

RikudouGoku said:


> The 8k peak can be a problem for some, fortunately not for me.



No problem for me either. Used them today for an hour during work at home.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Indeed I'm sure that rise is what discomforts Mr. D but it was just too tempting to pass up. I'm sure he realizes I was just making light of the name May try the 1.4's soon as one of my peeps is really enjoying his, it's a known fact that I have high tolerance to higher freq.'s so doubt I have much issue with that signature.


The 1.4 has a little bit lower 8k peak so that shouldnt be a problem. Although the upper treble looks like it has much more air due to the quantity there. So the 1.4 should sound different from the 1.1


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> The 1.4 has a little bit lower 8k peak so that shouldnt be a problem. Although the upper treble looks like it has much more air due to the quantity there. So the 1.4 should sound different from the 1.1


Would the X-mas trees kill the resonance peak?


----------



## jeejack

rogthefrog said:


> I use iksnail for everything. Well made and cute af.


Me to. Recommand


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Would the X-mas trees kill the resonance peak?


no idea, I dont find the 1.1 to be peaky at all. But the 8k peak helps it have more clarity or it might have been a much darker set.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> no idea, I dont find the 1.1 to be peaky at all. But the 8k peak helps it have more clarity or it might have been a much darker set.


Mostly just saying, the 8k looks like a resonance peak and rather than the IEMs themselves' fault, however most if not all Etymotics seem to have no resonance peak whatsoever so I wonder if X-mas trees just bypass the resonance altogether.

It does sound like the form 1.1's tuning is at the same time meant to embrace the resonance?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Mostly just saying, the 8k looks like a resonance peak and rather than the IEMs themselves' fault, however most if not all Etymotics seem to have no resonance peak whatsoever so I wonder if X-mas trees just bypass the resonance altogether.
> 
> It does sound like the form 1.1's tuning is at the same time meant to embrace the resonance?


Well some people have said that the 1.1 is sibilant for them. Whether that is due to their ear shape that causes that or if they are simply sensitive to that range is unknown.


----------



## SenyorC

Seeing that the AE sale is starting soon, it's time to get a few more sets of IEMs to play with 

In the under 50$ bracket, what would you say is the most relevant for each of these three categories:

- The most Harman like tuning

- The best sub-bass 

- Timbre most similar to BL03 but with less bass

(I am referring to 3 separate sets, not 1 that has all three).


----------



## MrMajony

SenyorC said:


> Seeing that the AE sale is starting soon, it's time to get a few more sets of IEMs to play with
> 
> In the under 50$ bracket, what would you say is the most relevant for each of these three categories:
> 
> ...



SONY MH755, you can find original white in aliexpress for 4$


----------



## SenyorC

MrMajony said:


> SONY MH755, you can find original white in aliexpress for 4$



Thanks, I already have the MH755.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 11, 2020)

So from initial impressions I read so far from the newcomers:

CVJ CSN: Mostly neutral but tends towards bright somewhat like most Tin Hifi?
TRN VX: Bright.
CCA CA16: V shaped, but v subtle to the point of almost true neutral.

Should I guess all these should change in the future because sample size of impressions too small so far?

I've also found, courtesy of Oratory1990 that IEMs that suffer a tone change from a few mΩ of cable impedance difference is usually from being multi driver, said drivers having extremely low impedance (apparently some below 10Ω), said drivers having different impedance from each other AND a crossover that doesn't have resistors to normalize the impedance or doesn't normalize well enough. To which I wonder if this means all these 3 newcomers are vulnerable to very subtle changes in the output impedance.

And if something as subtle as the cable impedance can change their sound profile, I wonder how much worse can it be with the source itself.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> So from initial impressions I read so far from the newcomers:
> 
> CVJ CSN: Mostly neutral but tends towards bright somewhat like most Tin Hifi?
> TRN VX: Bright.
> ...



I haven't heard the CVJ CSN and CCA CA16, but I can confirm the TRN VX is bright in the treble and upper mids region. It is a treblehead's dream, but too fatiguing for me for long term usage as I'm treble sensitive. I quite like the bass speed and accuracy of this set, considering it is a DD bass, yet it retains the subbass extension and decay of a typical DD bass.

I managed to tame the upper mids region especially with EQ and a micropore mod, then it becomes quite suitable for my preferences. It has one of the best technical abilities for a multi driver CHIFI at sub $100, but requires a bit of work OOTB to sound good for me, I think some folks ain't keen to mess around with mods/EQ, and the sub $100 region is very competitive, so YMMV.


----------



## Podster (Jun 10, 2020)

Redacted but THX Greg


----------



## Podster (Jun 10, 2020)

Redacted!


----------



## Podster (Jun 10, 2020)

Well I just got these in:






but unfortunately I can't play here by $39 but I can say this Poly Ti 10mm DD in combination with the Knowles 33518 flat out get it right. Build and finish is also outstanding  Easily hang with my like priced competitors (Kings/Tequilas, IDUN's, OS V3, T6's and actually for my ears they are giving the Finschi a run for their money)


----------



## Podster

My apologies for the multiple post gentlemen site kept telling me there was errors and to post later and not that it was still posting!


----------



## genck

IEManiac said:


> Tell that to the KZ ZS10 Pro (1DD & 4BA), BQEYZ KC2 (2DD & 2BA), TRN BA5 (5BA), etc.


I like the KZ ZS10 Pro but only in specific genres, what do you listen to?


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 11, 2020)

Podster said:


> Well I just got these in:
> 
> 
> 
> but unfortunately I can't play here by $39 but I can say this Poly Ti 10mm DD in combination with the Knowles 33518 flat out get it right. Build and finish is also outstanding  Easily hang with my like priced competitors (Kings/Tequilas, IDUN's, OS V3, T6's and actually for my ears they are giving the Finschi a run for their money)


You got the Asian packaging, I see. The IKKO OH1 was my CHI-FI IEM gateway drug.


----------



## Podster

Yes, straight from Penon. You started with a good one then, I'm ancient so we started with Ety er-6's, UE super.Fi EB's and Shure E4C's! Now easily 100 plus iem's later I'm not sure I'm a lick smarter than I started but sure have had fun with 99.9% of them all


----------



## Podster (Jun 11, 2020)

You know I guess it all depends on what one considers budget based on their financial status and overall value of the product. I think at this point in the game this thread should be raised to <$150, I've been at this a long time and to say things have advanced rapidly would be a gross understatement. Once again and of course just in this old fools opinion the strides made in the last 10 years are just amazing and to see some of these Chi-Fi builders with way less backing and funds develop iem's that once again in this old fools opinion have gotten within 85% and maybe even closer to the big boy name brands is simply amazing and I'm also thinking some of them are even taking heed/notice as some prices have come down while yes maybe a budget iem has gone up a little (say another $50) but product quality and materials have also improved dramatically. You know globally we are a small community of enthusiast but I contend that any of these three sub $150 offerings (yes there are also many others at this point) would satisfy 99.9% of the music listening/enjoying public 





More and more it makes me ask myself why I keep spending so much when the playing fields have gotten so close. Guess I'm just going to have to chalk it up to "Inquiring Minds (Ears) Want To Know"


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 11, 2020)

Podster said:


> You know I guess it all depends on what one considers budget based on their financial status and overall value of the product. I think at this point in the game this thread should be raised to <$150, I've been at this a long time and to say things have advanced rapidly would be a gross understatement. Once again and of course just in this old fools opinion the strides made in the last 10 years are just amazing and to see some of these Chi-Fi builders with way less backing and funds develop iem's that once again in this old fools opinion have gotten within 85% and maybe even closer to the big boy name brands is simply amazing and I'm also thinking some of them are even taking heed/notice as some prices have come down while yes maybe a budget iem has gone up a little (say another $50) but product quality and materials have also improved dramatically. You know globally we are a small community of enthusiast but I contend that any of these three sub $150 offerings (yes there are also many others at this point) would satisfy 99.9% of the music listening/enjoying public


LZ A6 mini (left), IKKO OH1 (center) and Dunu Titan 6 (right)

Correct?


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A6 mini (left), IKKO OH1 (center) and Dunu Titan 6 (right)
> 
> Correkt?



Ding Ding Ding, we have a winner folks  Each year and with better Chi-Fi products entering the market place I myself find the gap in this gear getting smaller and smaller, once again this may go back to ones own financial standing and perceived wealth to describe their own budget category but for me (being a business manager by trade) the ROI gap has also narrowed immensely (once again IMO). I mean top iem's/ciem's cost 7, 8, 10 or say a Layla which is around 20 times more than any of these three but when I've listened to these higher priced units (whether iem or ciem) I'm just not hearing the value difference but on the same token one could never take away ones bragging rights


----------



## lucasbatista2408

MrMajony said:


> SONY MH755, you can find original white in aliexpress for 4$


i would have my doubts that those are original. as the hype grows around them, it's easier to find fake ones.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Podster said:


> You know I guess it all depends on what one considers budget based on their financial status and overall value of the product. I think at this point in the game this thread should be raised to <$150, I've been at this a long time and to say things have advanced rapidly would be a gross understatement. Once again and of course just in this old fools opinion the strides made in the last 10 years are just amazing and to see some of these Chi-Fi builders with way less backing and funds develop iem's that once again in this old fools opinion have gotten within 85% and maybe even closer to the big boy name brands is simply amazing and I'm also thinking some of them are even taking heed/notice as some prices have come down while yes maybe a budget iem has gone up a little (say another $50) but product quality and materials have also improved dramatically. You know globally we are a small community of enthusiast but I contend that any of these three sub $150 offerings (yes there are also many others at this point) would satisfy 99.9% of the music listening/enjoying public
> 
> 
> 
> More and more it makes me ask myself why I keep spending so much when the playing fields have gotten so close. Guess I'm just going to have to chalk it up to "Inquiring Minds (Ears) Want To Know"


all of them are great looking iem's 
would you care to comment on the LZ a6 mini?


----------



## Podster (Jun 11, 2020)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i would have my doubts that those are original. as the hype grows around them, it's easier to find fake ones.



Well this is an excellent community to ask if a seller is legit when wanting a pair of these  IMHO they are even worth the expense to do this to them Or as the Italian's would say, these "Sony's are no Bologna"





Handy work goes to Slater and our late departed friend Hungry (R.I.P.)

A6 Mini IMO is such a well balanced and detailed iem worth easily twice the asking price. All the ranges have a crisp distinction and carry notes out fully. With the exception of having the filter changing ability if you stayed with your favorite set on the A4's they would easily compare to the A6 Mini and with that said I've been teetering on the A6 edge for a while and the glorious sound of the Mini is shoving me hard and of course I need (like another hole in my head) yet another iem  LOL When the Mini dropped below $50 I had to pick up a spare because they will be keepers to the bitter end. Then again they join like another dozen in the same camp for me!


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> all of them are great looking iem's
> would you care to comment on the LZ a6 mini?


The A6 mini is a really good iem with sound quality way beyond the asking price (50 usd). BUT it has a forward female vocals and recessed male vocals, so the contrast between them make the male vocals seem even more recessed. If you are listening to a lot of male vocals, then the mini isnt a good rec for you. But if you dont do that then you are either gonna love it or hate it because of the piezo driver. It is among the iems I would describe as "unique" sounding.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

lucasbatista2408 said:


> all of them are great looking iem's
> would you care to comment on the LZ a6 mini?


Taking into consideration that my listening experience with the A6 Mini was a short one, I felt like there was just something missing in the mids. It sounded accurate and detailed, but thin and, at the same time, a little shouty. I haven't seen frequency response graphs for it, but I would venture to guess the lower mids are a little scooped out, and it comes across as a lack of body. They're decent, and could quite possibly EQ well and fix the above issue, but I'd have to advise against them, especially with so many options in the price bracket.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

RikudouGoku said:


> The A6 mini is a really good iem with sound quality way beyond the asking price (50 usd). BUT it has a forward female vocals and recessed male vocals, so the contrast between them make the male vocals seem even more recessed. If you are listening to a lot of male vocals, then the mini isnt a good rec for you. But if you dont do that then you are either gonna love it or hate it because of the piezo driver. It is among the iems I would describe as "unique" sounding.


That would make sense to me, as one of the things I listened to on them was female hip hop artist, Dessa. Your description is apt.


----------



## RikudouGoku

OpiateSkittles said:


> That would make sense to me, as one of the things I listened to on them was female hip hop artist, Dessa. Your description is apt.


It has been many months since I actually listened to it, but that was the main reason why I went up to the A6 (and also because I was so stunned at the SQ of the mini, so the "grass is always greener on the other side" symptom kicked in pretty hard for me)

Here is my reaction to when I got the A6 after the mini and excuse my non-existent vocabulary here as I was so shocked (still have this reaction everytime I put on the A6):
"HAHAAHHAHA What JUST What IS THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NEVER WOULD I HAVE THOUGHT THAT I WOULD DESCRIBE THE A6 MINI AS "MUDDY" AFTER TRYING THE A6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is the A6 better than the mini? HELL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!  :

Did I waste my money with the mini? HELL YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! "



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-...nd-review-thread.919056/page-13#post-15434809


----------



## Podster

Well my take is we all hear things a little differently and second source makes an incredible difference. I have zero issue with male nor female vocals with the Mini and I listen to a lot of both from Cash, Vedder, Plant, Rogers, Keb, Big Head Todd, Ferry, Norah, Beth, Natalie, Dido, Margo and I could go on and on with both male and female. Do I have a Bat's hearing of course not but at 64 and having my first good rig at 10 years old I do think I have a pretty good ear. (of course more hairy than golden) Guess what I'm saying and I'm also not a big proponent of graphs, we all hear them differently and probably why I continue to buy to see if I hear what so many others say they hear. I often think we train our minds to hear (or not) what we are expecting to hear. It's all very subjective and in my mind there is no perfect and that applies to just about everything  As long as you find what you like and enjoy it does not really matter what anyone else thinks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Well my take is we all hear things a little differently and second source makes an incredible difference. I have zero issue with male nor female vocals with the Mini and I listen to a lot of both from Cash, Vedder, Plant, Rogers, Keb, Big Head Todd, Ferry, Norah, Beth, Natalie, Dido, Margo and I could go on and on with both male and female. Do I have a Bat's hearing of course not but at 64 and having my first good rig at 10 years old I do think I have a pretty good ear. (of course more hairy than golden) Guess what I'm saying and I'm also not a big proponent of graphs, we all hear them differently and probably why I continue to buy to see if I hear what so many others say they hear. I often think we train our minds to hear (or not) what we are expecting to hear. It's all very subjective and in my mind there is no perfect and that applies to just about everything  As long as you find what you like and enjoy it does not really matter what anyone else thinks


With all due respect and I mean no disrespect, maybe it is your age that makes you hear treble and also female vocals less than us younger people (I am 20)? Or it can just be that we listen to completely different music and that is the reason.


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> With all due respect and I mean no disrespect, maybe it is your age that makes you hear treble and also female vocals less than us younger people (I am 20)? Or it can just be that we listen to completely different music and that is the reason.



None taken young buck but it is also known in these parts that I have zero issues with the higher registries and of course we all know the music lies in the Mids, could be how our individual ears hear the blending in between frequencies. I can also add I have very few good iem's that sound worth a hoot straight out my iPhone 6 but off a good DAP, Amp or DAC the proof usually comes out in the pudding. Of course these can make even mediocre iem's sound good but better quality iem's really close the gap on higher priced gears. You may have a point on the music as well but my sons 16 and 20 have really gotten this old man into some great stuff if not off the wall for my age  For sure I have all the old school rock of my youth (70's stuff) but these days it's not heard of seeing this old bald fart listening to the Dragon's, Bon Iver, Lil Baby, Post, Mendes, KALEO, Kendrick, Travis, Killers so I'm pretty eclectic for an old sod. I'm good as long as you are enjoying what you have it's all good.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Podster said:


> Well this is an excellent community to ask if a seller is legit when wanting a pair of these  IMHO they are even worth the expense to do this to them Or as the Italian's would say, these "Sony's are no Bologna"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would you mind sharing this seller then? i'm really interested on the mh755
as for the mods, they are amazing, i love the purple cable. any threads explaining how to mod them? 

yeah the further i go into this iem addicition, harder it is to stop buying new iem's. i gotta stop some point or will i ever? 

i was initially torn betwenn lz a6 mini, shozy form 1.1 and the kbear diamond. but i ended up ordering the lz a6 mini as it was cheaper, but i'm looking forward the tri i3 and the shozy 1.1 in the near future. 
i'm also getting into the portable amp/dac idea.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> The A6 mini is a really good iem with sound quality way beyond the asking price (50 usd). BUT it has a forward female vocals and recessed male vocals, so the contrast between them make the male vocals seem even more recessed. If you are listening to a lot of male vocals, then the mini isnt a good rec for you. But if you dont do that then you are either gonna love it or hate it because of the piezo driver. It is among the iems I would describe as "unique" sounding.



i really do hope i enjoy them. after asking the advice of you guys i ended up ordering the a6 mini. but with a taste left for the 1.1 and tri i3.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

OpiateSkittles said:


> Taking into consideration that my listening experience with the A6 Mini was a short one, I felt like there was just something missing in the mids. It sounded accurate and detailed, but thin and, at the same time, a little shouty. I haven't seen frequency response graphs for it, but I would venture to guess the lower mids are a little scooped out, and it comes across as a lack of body. They're decent, and could quite possibly EQ well and fix the above issue, but I'd have to advise against them, especially with so many options in the price bracket.



coming from a series of kz iem's it'd be still a good upgrade tho right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

@lucasbatista2408 definitely an upgrade from kz. I left them a year ago and never looked back. 

Once you tasted the forbidden fruit that is Chi-fi, you can't go back


----------



## OpiateSkittles

lucasbatista2408 said:


> coming from a series of kz iem's it'd be still a good upgrade tho right?


Yes, although I am admittedly biased because I don't think a lot of KZ. On one hand, I respect what they're able to do in terms of resolution for such a low cost, but their tuning is, almost without exception, WAY too hot in the treble. And I like bright stuff (FDX1 and T4 are my current IEMs).


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> @lucasbatista2408 definitely an upgrade from kz. I left them a year ago and never looked back.
> 
> Once you tasted the forbidden fruit that is Chi-fi, you can't go back



i really needed a change, all I own are kz's. the zs3, zs5, es4 and now the zsx. 
so I've ordered a trn st1 and an lz z04a, and now the a6 mini. I really need to listen to some other brands haha the zsx is amazing tho.

yeah I remember that my first iem was a Shure se215 back in 2012 and I was amazed with them, now I'm all about chifi because that's what my money can buy haha but I'm dreaming about meze rai penta. maybe someday.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

OpiateSkittles said:


> Yes, although I am admittedly biased because I don't think a lot of KZ. On one hand, I respect what they're able to do in terms of resolution for such a low cost, but their tuning is, almost without exception, WAY too hot in the treble. And I like bright stuff (FDX1 and T4 are my current IEMs).


I know what you mean, they are too "direct" maybe, like in your face? I don't know how to describe it. and their treble certainly is annoying. the treble on the zsx isn't which is amazing. I just wish the zsx would have a little less bass, more controlled maybe. sometimes I feel like the bass is all over the place.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i really needed a change, all I own are kz's. the zs3, zs5, es4 and now the zsx.
> so I've ordered a trn st1 and an lz z04a, and now the a6 mini. I really need to listen to some other brands haha the zsx is amazing tho.
> 
> yeah I remember that my first iem was a Shure se215 back in 2012 and I was amazed with them, now I'm all about chifi because that's what my money can buy haha but I'm dreaming about meze rai penta. maybe someday.


I been using chi-fi without knowing it since 2013 with the Xiaomi Piston 2, my "first official" chi-fi was the KZ ZS6.

When do you think you are getting the LZ Z04A? Planning on getting it during the sale since it might be a hidden gem.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> I been using chi-fi without knowing it since 2013 with the Xiaomi Piston 2, my "first official" chi-fi was the KZ ZS6.
> 
> When do you think you are getting the LZ Z04A? Planning on getting it during the sale since it might be a hidden gem.



my first chifi was the zs3, then i got the zs5 on pre sale, then the mi hibrid pro, which i liked very much. after sometime i got the es4 and so on ... 

well i've ordered the z04a a couple of weeks ago, but it only left china yesterday so i think i will have to wait another 20 days to get it in hands i'd say, unfortunately. 

i've read moonstar review on it and decided to order it. i definitely hope it is a hidden gem. i wonder why people don't talk much about LZ as it's flagship is praised all around right?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> my first chifi was the zs3, then i got the zs5 on pre sale, then the mi hibrid pro, which i liked very much. after sometime i got the es4 and so on ...
> 
> well i've ordered the z04a a couple of weeks ago, but it only left china yesterday so i think i will have to wait another 20 days to get it in hands i'd say, unfortunately.
> 
> i've read moonstar review on it and decided to order it. i definitely hope it is a hidden gem. i wonder why people don't talk much about LZ as it's flagship is praised all around right?


I saw a review on aliexpress mentioning that it is a mini semkarch cnt1 so thats the one that got me interested and also because of my experience with the A6. I am wary of so called "reviewers" after my little surprise with the Final Audio F3100, honestly makes me sick and mad at them.

Here is some quotes from "majorhifi": " The F3100 seemed to have a tight low end. It wasn’t particularly emphasized, but get realistic and natural. " Natural my ass, it is one of the most unnatural bass out there.

" This low end entertains a decent bass, as well as some noticeable detail.  While some bleeding is present, the sound isn’t completely horrible.  To the contrary, despite this one blemish, the sound in the low end is actually pretty decent. " Bleeding!!! there is no bass to speak of so how tf can it bleed.

****ing pieces of crap.


----------



## Tonymac136

lucasbatista2408 said:


> would you mind sharing this seller then? i'm really interested on the mh755
> as for the mods, they are amazing, i love the purple cable. any threads explaining how to mod them?
> 
> yeah the further i go into this iem addicition, harder it is to stop buying new iem's. i gotta stop some point or will i ever?
> ...



Seller "Kanoya" on eBay definitely sells genuine MH755s. I can't find the seller of definite genuine MH750s right now. 

Don't bother with black ones of either, they WILL be fake.

Some of the fakes actually sound pretty good, not dollar store fodder at all.

As for whether you'll stop feeding the addiction, I've gone past 30 pairs now. This year I've gone quieter though, just the Blon BL-05, KZ Z1 TWS, and NiceHCK X49.


----------



## Podster

lucasbatista2408 said:


> would you mind sharing this seller then? i'm really interested on the mh755
> as for the mods, they are amazing, i love the purple cable. any threads explaining how to mod them?
> 
> yeah the further i go into this iem addicition, harder it is to stop buying new iem's. i gotta stop some point or will i ever?
> ...



So I purchased my MH755's from an eSlay seller named Spassear for $7.99 and they were verified authentic buy Slater when he did the MMCX mod. Spassear does not come up for me anymore but these seem legit and for $14.99 now they sure should be!
https://www.ebay.com/i/401711764387...d=361884429431&itm=401711764387&ul_noapp=true 

I don't do mods with my big old hands but once again I'm sure someone here can point you in the right direction for DIY or maybe consignment. The one thing I might say is slow down and smell the roses (listen to what you currently have to break them in and really get a sense of what you like and dislike) before buying a bunch more. Between what you've heard and others post you could save money and go more towards what you really like in an iem. Happy hunting


----------



## assassin10000 (Jun 11, 2020)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> would you mind sharing this seller then? i'm really interested on the mh755
> as for the mods, they are amazing, i love the purple cable. any threads explaining how to mod them?



Lots of info & pics here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/

Here's my short instructions, this is what I do.



assassin10000 said:


> I've been using these ones. Option 'b'.
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33035633031.html
> 
> With any size MMCX you can't use the nut. The driver bottoms out against it and won't clip back together.
> ...



____________




Tonymac136 said:


> Seller "Kanoya" on eBay definitely sells genuine MH755s. I can't find the seller of definite genuine MH750s right now.
> 
> Don't bother with black ones of either, they WILL be fake.
> 
> ...



Here's a short list of sellers I've used for real mh755 & mh750.


The seller zaxis in UK had genuine black mh750's.

Black mh755 with straight connector, seller was 'kitty_toy_shop' on ebay, from HK. No more stock.

White mh755 from Kanoya in Japan which I have gotten legit white mh755 from before. Did get a black pair that were fake.

White mh755, Spassear in US.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> I saw a review on aliexpress mentioning that it is a mini semkarch cnt1 so thats the one that got me interested and also because of my experience with the A6. I am wary of so called "reviewers" after my little surprise with the Final Audio F3100, honestly makes me sick and mad at them.
> 
> Here is some quotes from "majorhifi": " The F3100 seemed to have a tight low end. It wasn’t particularly emphasized, but get realistic and natural. " Natural my ass, it is one of the most unnatural bass out there.
> 
> ...



yeah. some people say that this famous youtuber reviewer is biased by the store he gets stuff from. no idea if this is true or not. 
you're right, we have to be careful about reviewers. but as i can't try any of them before buying, i end up having to look around on reviews and comments on what i should buy next.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Tonymac136 said:


> Seller "Kanoya" on eBay definitely sells genuine MH755s. I can't find the seller of definite genuine MH750s right now.
> 
> Don't bother with black ones of either, they WILL be fake.
> 
> ...



thank you, i will give it a look later. 



assassin10000 said:


> Lots of info & pics here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/
> 
> Here's my short instructions, this is what I do.
> ...



thank you, i will be reading it for instructions.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Podster said:


> The one thing I might say is slow down and smell the roses (listen to what you currently have to break them in and really get a sense of what you like and dislike) before buying a bunch more. Between what you've heard and others post you could save money and go more towards what you really like in an iem. Happy hunting



yeah, you are absolutely right. i think i'm going to chill and wait for what i have on the way, give a listen to everything and figure out what path i should pursue. thanks for the advice, i will be following it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> yeah. some people say that this famous youtuber reviewer is biased by the store he gets stuff from. no idea if this is true or not.
> you're right, we have to be careful about reviewers. but as i can't try any of them before buying, i end up having to look around on reviews and comments on what i should buy next.


It is impossible to be completely devoid of bias when you are reviewing stuff. Either because of a free/discounted iem, love/hate for the brand or maybe just your personal tastes that is affecting your judgment. 

The difficult part is to separate these people that know they have some bias and are honestly trying to give their best opinion and the ones that are just plain shills.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> It is impossible to be completely devoid of bias when you are reviewing stuff. Either because of a free/discounted iem, love/hate for the brand or maybe just your personal tastes that is affecting your judgment.
> 
> The difficult part is to separate these people that know they have some bias and are honestly trying to give their best opinion and the ones that are just plain shills.



agreed. the is the thing, i think reviews will always be subjective and biased by one's taste. which isnt bad if, as you say, they are honest about it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> agreed. the is the thing, i think reviews will always be subjective and biased by one's taste. which isnt bad if, as you say, they are honest about it.


The things that can alarm you to a dishonest review/reviewer to me is when

1. They do not say clearly if the product is self bought, review discounted or free. 

2. They give a high score and say it has no cons. 

3. High score without comparisons. 

Really disgusts me when they do that and especially if all 3 are happening at the same time...


----------



## IEMusic

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I know what you mean, they are too "direct" maybe, like in your face? I don't know how to describe it. and their treble certainly is annoying. the treble on the zsx isn't which is amazing. I just wish the zsx would have a little less bass, more controlled maybe. sometimes I feel like the bass is all over the place.


I think it’s a combination of the FR of the treble along with the “budget” BA timbre that make them sound strident.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> The things that can alarm you to a dishonest review/reviewer to me is when
> 
> 1. They do not say clearly if the product is self bought, review discounted or free.
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up, i will keep an eye to it.

and yeah, it's disgusting, we might end up getting the wrong idea because of people who "sell themselves" for some iem's


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEMusic said:


> I think it’s a combination of the FR of the treble along with the “budget” BA timbre that make them sound strident.



i didn't know that budget drivers could bring such difference to the sound. i mean, i thought it was more about the tuning and how could the sound engineers are.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> It is impossible to be completely devoid of bias when you are reviewing stuff. Either because of a free/discounted iem, love/hate for the brand or maybe just your personal tastes that is affecting your judgment.
> 
> The difficult part is to separate these people that know they have some bias and are honestly trying to give their best opinion and the ones that are just plain shills.



I was recently wondering how to digest the reviews of certain individuals that don’t show overt biases, or have any of the red flags, but just post good to glowing reviews of pretty much everything.  I’m not questioning their integrity, but rather what to make of any of their opinions, since they’re so homogeneous.  Yes, a lot of products really are good to amazing, but not all of them.

Now, I will be the first to admit that I would likely make a terrible reviewer.  I‘m not eloquent and creative enough to come up with good descriptors to finely differentiate the numerous IEMs that are currently on the market.  For instance, you can criticize it all you want, but when I look over Crin’s ranking list, I realize that I would have no idea where to even start.  I’d go crazy trying to categorize so many IEMs.


----------



## IEMusic

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i didn't know that budget drivers could bring such difference to the sound. i mean, i thought it was more about the tuning and how could the sound engineers are.


It never ceases to amaze me how much of an effect the timbre of different drivers can have on the perceived sound.  For instance, the extreme 3.5 KHz peak on the Shuoer Tape, while often a bit annoying, is surprisingly tolerable for me.   There are many exceptional IEMs, that if tuned that way, would be unlistenable for me.

I’m not meaning to disparage ”budget” BAs at all, but in general, the timbre of BAs are not as natural sounding as that of DDs.  It just makes it that more difficult to produce really good sounding BAs for a rock-bottom price.


----------



## Slater (Jun 11, 2020)

Podster said:


> "Sony's are no Bologna"
> 
> 
> 
> Handy work goes to Slater and our late departed friend Hungry (R.I.P.)



Those blacks are something special; I’m so glad you can enjoy them. They’re the only pair like it I’ve ever made. The shell rework and driver retuning was labor intensive, but well worth it. Definitely a labor of love  

I also have a nice IEC711 setup now, which I’ll be using to up my IEM tuning game another notch.


----------



## IEManiac

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i didn't know that budget drivers could bring such difference to the sound. i mean, i thought it was more about the tuning and how could the sound engineers are.


'Tuning' is ultimately a physical process where physical changes are made to the driver and the enclosure. It's not fundamentally about moving frequency sliders up and down on a laptop.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> The things that can alarm you to a dishonest review/reviewer to me is when
> 
> 1. They do not say clearly if the product is self bought, review discounted or free.
> 
> ...


I don’t give the "pro" reviews anymore credence than the FR graphs; at best they’re  a good starting point, in doing my own research, with the help of some forum members feedback.

*Sometimes you have to have a degree in literary forensics, to find the negative space, in the glowing reviews. e.g.One of the more popular YouTube reviewers, in his over the top review of the Tin P1 (proclaiming them the be all, end all) he likened the P1 to having nine BAs, to handle everything above 2500hz. No real mention of the lack of the very low end*

Then there are reviewers who flip flop, without updating their initial reviews. Case in point: a reviewer said of the Fiio FH5, "9:20, really outstanding ...". But then in a Fiio FH7 review he says of the FH5, "3:00, I did not like ..."


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEMusic said:


> I think it’s a combination of the FR of the treble along with the “budget” BA timbre that make them sound strident.



good thing that my zsx does not have this treble "problem" at least, its a really good iem, just wish there was a little bit less bass tho.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEManiac said:


> 'Tuning' is ultimately a physical process where physical changes are made to the driver and the enclosure. It's not fundamentally about moving frequency sliders up and down on a laptop.


i know, but i thought tuning the driver would make more of a difference. good to learn something new.


----------



## Tonymac136

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i know, but i thought tuning the driver would make more of a difference. good to learn something new.



Tuning helps, for sure, but if the driver has bad timbre it's not likely to be tuned out. The KZ ZS10 was the IEM that really introduced me to ChiFi and amazed me at the time I bought it, but the timbre is so far off compared to more recent hybrids and even moreso compared to DDs.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Tonymac136 said:


> Tuning helps, for sure, but if the driver has bad timbre it's not likely to be tuned out. The KZ ZS10 was the IEM that really introduced me to ChiFi and amazed me at the time I bought it, but the timbre is so far off compared to more recent hybrids and even moreso compared to DDs.


oh i get it. thanks for the explanation.


----------



## baskingshark

IEManiac said:


> Got the BLON, got the ZS10 Pro, got the BQEYZ KC2, got others up the price ladder. Anything to be gained in getting the KBEAR KB04?



KBEAR KB04 would make a good budget entry level set for newbies and those new to the CHIFI rabbithole, but seems you've higher end stuff, so probably not worth it to buy sidegrades/downgrades. It has above average soundstage, technicalities, but the upper mids/lower treble region is a bit harsh for me occasionally, though not as bad as some KZs and TRNs I've heard. Timbre slightly artificial and note weight a bit light. Would be a good daily beater set kind of IEM.


----------



## Nimweth

BL-05 arrived today. Ditched the cable and tips, used Faaeal Hibiscus cable and Spiral Dots (size M). Perfect fit, (unlike BL-03). At this early stage I have to say I prefer the new model. Of course the fit is crucial but the soundstage and tonality seem really on point (via Xduoo X20). Plenty of extension at both ends and no mid bass bloat. I will let the music burn  for 100 hours lol. More later and review eventually.


----------



## Podster

IEMusic said:


> I was recently wondering how to digest the reviews of certain individuals that don’t show overt biases, or have any of the red flags, but just post good to glowing reviews of pretty much everything.  I’m not questioning their integrity, but rather what to make of any of their opinions, since they’re so homogeneous.  Yes, a lot of products really are good to amazing, but not all of them.
> 
> Now, I will be the first to admit that I would likely make a terrible reviewer.  I‘m not eloquent and creative enough to come up with good descriptors to finely differentiate the numerous IEMs that are currently on the market.  For instance, you can criticize it all you want, but when I look over Crin’s ranking list, I realize that I would have no idea where to even start.  I’d go crazy trying to categorize so many IEMs.



This post has made me want to put my $.02 into your thoughts as I too find it strange so many portable audio reviewers can break down so many different iem's/ciem's. Of course as my young friend Rikudou says at 64 I'm just old and have lost my ability to hear and discern the individual frequencies and tone/timber of all these offerings but really to the less negative findings by so many who review 99.9% of the population can even enjoy a $9.99 Best Buy Skull Candy because it does play your music back effectively but now enters the discerning ears of 20 year old's who have a lifetime of listening and immediately they can somehow determine a mediocre headphone from an outstanding one  This is one I'm still trying to wrap my head around but then again without different opinions we would not even have this site/hobby but this is how most hobbies go. Big thing for me is how subjective this hobby is especially since we all hear things just a little differently, one finds an iem to be too bright or bass heavy while another listener finds that same iem's bass on par and treble satisfying or maybe slightly to or fro the other listeners findings so I see some reviews where one guy finds even a TOTL to sound weak and distant while another finds it spot on which only goes back to my statement we all here them differently then we can start talking other changes to any iem's SS with cables and tips and how each persons impression changes once again. I say they do sound different but it's really hard for anyone to accurately predict how and particular headphone will sound to another person. In the home audio world most really good reviewers have spent 2-3 times your (30 and under) lifetime already and now we have the portable world where for me at least reviewers at this point are a dime a dozen and most without even there first decade in practice so I don't take most of what many have to report but the trick is to garner from there reviews what others report they hear similarly of the same unit but always remember something that does not trip someone else's trigger may just light your fire The trick for me is realizing any given iem's strength to "ME" and enjoy it for what it provides because I can assure you nothing in any audio delivers it all but also be 100% sure there will be those who disagree and strongly at times but it could be why 99.9% of the population finds us a little on the cracked side anyway I enjoy music (have all my life 6 decades in) and I also don't take any of it too seriously or you'll spend more time not just enjoying all that music.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Podster said:


> This post has made me want to put my $.02 into your thoughts as I too find it strange so many portable audio reviewers can break down so many different iem's/ciem's. Of course as my young friend Rikudou says at 64 I'm just old and have lost my ability to hear and discern the individual frequencies and tone/timber of all these offerings but really to the less negative findings by so many who review 99.9% of the population can even enjoy a $9.99 Best Buy Skull Candy because it does play your music back effectively but now enters the discerning ears of 20 year old's who have a lifetime of listening and immediately they can somehow determine a mediocre headphone from an outstanding one  This is one I'm still trying to wrap my head around but then again without different opinions we would not even have this site/hobby but this is how most hobbies go. Big thing for me is how subjective this hobby is especially since we all hear things just a little differently, one finds an iem to be too bright or bass heavy while another listener finds that same iem's bass on par and treble satisfying or maybe slightly to or fro the other listeners findings so I see some reviews where one guy finds even a TOTL to sound weak and distant while another finds it spot on which only goes back to my statement we all here them differently then we can start talking other changes to any iem's SS with cables and tips and how each persons impression changes once again. I say they do sound different but it's really hard for anyone to accurately predict how and particular headphone will sound to another person. In the home audio world most really good reviewers have spent 2-3 times your (30 and under) lifetime already and now we have the portable world where for me at least reviewers at this point are a dime a dozen and most without even there first decade in practice so I don't take most of what many have to report but the trick is to garner from there reviews what others report they hear similarly of the same unit but always remember something that does not trip someone else's trigger may just light your fire The trick for me is realizing any given iem's strength to "ME" and enjoy it for what it provides because I can assure you nothing in any audio delivers it all but also be 100% sure there will be those who disagree and strongly at times but it could be why 99.9% of the population finds us a little on the cracked side anyway I enjoy music (have all my life 6 decades in) and I also don't take any of it too seriously or you'll spend more time not just enjoying all that music.


Exactly!
I just got to this wisdom recently, appreciating the strength of your IEMs is the best way to enjoy this hobby (while still a more common alternative is to "go up"  bitching about the shortcomings of $1000+ IEMs in a never-ending elusive quest for the "total".


----------



## voja

Podster said:


> This post has made me want to put my $.02 into your thoughts as I too find it strange so many portable audio reviewers can break down so many different iem's/ciem's. Of course as my young friend Rikudou says at 64 I'm just old and have lost my ability to hear and discern the individual frequencies and tone/timber of all these offerings but really to the less negative findings by so many who review 99.9% of the population can even enjoy a $9.99 Best Buy Skull Candy because it does play your music back effectively but now enters the discerning ears of 20 year old's who have a lifetime of listening and immediately they can somehow determine a mediocre headphone from an outstanding one  This is one I'm still trying to wrap my head around but then again without different opinions we would not even have this site/hobby but this is how most hobbies go. Big thing for me is how subjective this hobby is especially since we all hear things just a little differently, one finds an iem to be too bright or bass heavy while another listener finds that same iem's bass on par and treble satisfying or maybe slightly to or fro the other listeners findings so I see some reviews where one guy finds even a TOTL to sound weak and distant while another finds it spot on which only goes back to my statement we all here them differently then we can start talking other changes to any iem's SS with cables and tips and how each persons impression changes once again. I say they do sound different but it's really hard for anyone to accurately predict how and particular headphone will sound to another person. In the home audio world most really good reviewers have spent 2-3 times your (30 and under) lifetime already and now we have the portable world where for me at least reviewers at this point are a dime a dozen and most without even there first decade in practice so I don't take most of what many have to report but the trick is to garner from there reviews what others report they hear similarly of the same unit but always remember something that does not trip someone else's trigger may just light your fire The trick for me is realizing any given iem's strength to "ME" and enjoy it for what it provides because I can assure you nothing in any audio delivers it all but also be 100% sure there will be those who disagree and strongly at times but it could be why 99.9% of the population finds us a little on the cracked side anyway I enjoy music (have all my life 6 decades in) and I also don't take any of it too seriously or you'll spend more time not just enjoying all that music.


And also to @IEMusic: 
In my eyes it's far simpler and more obvious than just saying every product is good. Many reviewers such as portafi and another one (which I won't name since he is on head-fi) just say good things about every product... well because they just want more free stuff. It's as simple as that.

Of course opinions differ, I myself found my own opinion contrasting and going against other people's opinions several times. This occured to me three times already.. and I was not afraid to say it. 

What is not as simple, is that at these prices (budget), and mass-production, there are a whole lot of faulty units.. and you would never even know. This being said, while one unit is bright and has driver flex, the other one doesn't. This makes it impossible to actually give rational reviews, because you don't know if you got a bad unit or not.. But I cannot see how some reviewers cannot find a bad thing. Actually you know what it is, they (reviewers) are smart actually. They do what they think is right and will impress the manufacturer: they state ONLY the good, because who asked them about the bad?! They just say the good stuff, and sugar-coat this and that... and well somehow they make their way up the manufacturers ass so far up that they start receiving stuff what they want: the expensive stuff. AKA the good stuff. After that, they do feel like they are doing something, because why else did they sugar-coat everything before it?

This has become more of a business than a hobby, however I still did find many of us here on Head-Fi to be unbiased and to give rational reviews. 

What is okay is to say that something isn't good or that you don't like it, but at least back it up.. this isn't about writing poems or what-not.. it's about judging sound performance and actually backing it up. How can you say stuff about sound with words... without actually giving any reference what you are talking about. It has come to just throwing terms left and right, without even explaining what they mean, or giving reference tracks. Yes, sometimes we are short on time, or just lose patience with a product because of its bad performance.. but hey, that happens, but to keep doing that over and over.. and over. Again. Might pass with the average audiences, but I think many of us here are well aware of it.


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jun 13, 2020)

voja said:


> And also to @IEMusic:
> In my eyes it's far simpler and more obvious than just saying every product is good. Many reviewers such as portafi and another one (which I won't name since he is on head-fi) just say good things about every product... well because they just want more free stuff. It's as simple as that.
> 
> Of course opinions differ, I myself found my own opinion contrasting and going against other people's opinions several times. This occured to me three times already.. and I was not afraid to say it.
> ...


Sounds very accurate what you are saying.

Although I personally believe no one can be entirely free of bias. Whether it is bias from as you say, only stating the good things to get on the manufacturers good side. Or simply buying it yourself and it sounds crap, but you want to justify your purchase (otherwise it would have been a waste of cash) so you overestimate it.

Edit: This is the kind of bias I was trying to describe.
" *Choice-supportive bias* or *post-purchase rationalization* is the tendency to retroactively ascribe positive attributes to an option one has selected and/or to demote the forgone options.[1] It is part of cognitive science, and is a distinct cognitive bias that occurs once a decision is made. For example, if a person chooses option A instead of option B, they are likely to ignore or downplay the faults of option A while amplifying or subscribing new negative faults to option B. Conversely, they are also likely to notice and amplify the advantages of option A and not notice or de-emphasize those of option B. "

source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choice-supportive_bias


----------



## IEMusic

voja said:


> What is not as simple, is that at these prices (budget), and mass-production, there are a whole lot of faulty units.. and you would never even know. This being said, while one unit is bright and has driver flex, the other one doesn't. This makes it impossible to actually give rational reviews, because you don't know if you got a bad unit or not..
> 
> This has become more of a business than a hobby, however I still did find many of us here on Head-Fi to be unbiased and to give rational reviews.
> 
> What is okay is to say that something isn't good or that you don't like it, but at least back it up..


Very important points.  For this reason, I really appreciate head-fi, where I can get a good idea of how something should sound based on a consensus opinion.  That helps in eliminating the few outliers that may have received a defective unit.  While a consensus is not the end all, what a group of members who paid their own money for an item says, carries a lot more weight than a bunch of glowing reviews from professional reviewers that have inherent conflicts of interest (though certainly not all reviewers are equal).

I have to admit, I’m guilty of not backing up statements with specific music passages, b/c it does take a lot more effort to do so.  That indeed is the best way to describe how a product sounds, that someone else can understand.

Other than finding patterns in what multiple members report, finding 1-2 reviewers or members to follow, that have one’s same interests in music and sound signature, is key.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Very important points.  For this reason, I really appreciate head-fi, where I can get a good idea of how something should sound based on a consensus opinion.  That helps in eliminating the few outliers that may have received a defective unit.  While a consensus is not the end all, what a group of members who paid their own money for an item says, carries a lot more weight than a bunch of glowing reviews from professional reviewers that have inherent conflicts of interest (though certainly not all reviewers are equal).
> 
> I have to admit, I’m guilty of not backing up statements with specific music passages, b/c it does take a lot more effort to do so.  That indeed is the best way to describe how a product sounds, that someone else can understand.
> 
> Other than finding patterns in what multiple members report, finding 1-2 reviewers or members to follow, that have one’s same interests in music and sound signature, is key.


"*specific music passages*" and "finding 1-2 reviewers or members to follow, that have one’s *same interests in music* and sound signature"
Finding both a reviewer that likes the same songs/taste in music as you do, and also are using them as statements are really rare to find. But would be ideal.


----------



## voja

RikudouGoku said:


> Although I personally believe no one can be entirely free of bias


Absolutely. That is correct, but as long as you state that bias and acknowledge it, or support/back it up, it's fine.


RikudouGoku said:


> This is the kind of bias I was trying to describe


Ah yes, psychology about some sub-concious things our brain does. And that is true indeed.



IEMusic said:


> I have to admit, I’m guilty of not backing up statements with specific music passages, b/c it does take a lot more effort to do so. That indeed is the best way to describe how a product sounds, that someone else can understand.
> 
> Other than finding patterns in what multiple members report, finding 1-2 reviewers or members to follow, that have one’s same interests in music and sound signature, is key.


It does require time and effort for sure, and it's one of those things which you usually don't expect from people who bought the product with their own money... because why would they bother? 

I myself don't call myself a reviewer, but I do receive products free of charge from manufacturers. I make sure to do all I can to make close observation about *sound*, because that's what it is all about in the end. 

There are way too many people who do this as a job... but don't even do that job right, instead they do it very crappily. The term "professionally" or "professional" gets thrown around a lot. I myself found very little people who make professional content, to do something professionally doesn't necessarily mean to do it as your job. I see the term "professional" as a reflection of the quality of content, and *quality *is one aspect which overall lacks in hi-fi media and reviewers. Let's take photographers as an example;
A professional photographer does indeed usually refer to somebody who is doing it as a job, probably has a degree and what not, however you can have a photographer who neither has a degree or has spent too much time with photography but the result is _professional._ Meaning that the end result is matching the standards which are present in the quality of the result from a person who does have a degree. 
In audio it's a little bit different, you must have a lot of experience in order to understand sound. Sound is something very complex, and it's far beyond just throwing random terms which you don't even truly understand, nor can you explain them... resulting in confusion to the reader, who may trust your opinion, but they don't know that you don't even know what you are saying.

The worst thing about the whole situation in the industry is that the majority doesn't even bother to strive towards improving on the quality. And it makes sense: Why would somebody improve something if they see that they are getting the desired result with the current content. Why would I improve my content if I can make this crappy content and still get free stuff. 

It's something like that.. and it can be noticed miles away.


Finding somebody with the same music taste and everything is hard enough, then... ears. They don't have the same ears as you. I find it the best if you can find somebody who analyzes their reference tracks, and play the same reference track and follow along, focus on the elements which they are describing, I think that would greatly help with forming the most accurate image which you can form from a review.


----------



## kadas152 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi, I am looking to buy TRN BT20s in summer sale and potentialy new IEMs after not buying anything for quite a while 

Currently I am mostly using the piezo hybrid that we shouldn't talk about (non pro) and still like it quite a lot (like the bass and details) and I would be totally ok to stay with it if it would be more comfortable worn upside down for use with BT cables... Also have couple of awesome MH755. Other than that I have NiceHCK N3 (like the detail) and EP10 and still use Tennmak Piano with TRN BT10. Various earbuds and few other older KZs and DIY attempts.

I am looking for something that would ideally be usable with TRN BT20 for on the go listening and with ES100 balanced for more quality listening. Ideally MMCX as I have all my cables and current sets with MMCX and all my DIY stuff is MMCX.

I also have no experience with those multi driver hybrids or full ba sets other than couple days with KZ ZS6. Unfortunately most of currently hot hybrid stuff seems to be 2pin and I cannot find much with MMCX. Anything with MMCX that would be worth looking at (listening to)? TRN BA5 looks interesting. Or maybe Blon BL-03?

Is it worth it? Or would I be better off with modded and mmcxd MH755 and saved money?


----------



## RikudouGoku

kadas152 said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy TRN BT20s in summer sale and potentialy new IEMs after not buying anything for quite a while
> 
> Currently I am mostly using the piezo hybrid that we shouldn't talk about (non pro) and still like it quite a lot (like the bass and details) and I would be totally ok to stay with it if it would be more comfortable worn upside down for use with BT cables... Also have couple of awesome MH755. Other than that I have NiceHCK N3 (like the detail) and EP10 and still use Tennmak Piano with TRN BT10. Various earbuds and few other older KZs and DIY attempts.
> 
> ...


If you like piezo drivers then maybe the lz a6 mini will suit you.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 14, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Sounds very accurate what you are saying.
> 
> Although I personally believe no one can be entirely free of bias. Whether it is bias from as you say, only stating the good things to get on the manufacturers good side. Or simply buying it yourself and it sounds crap, but you want to justify your purchase (otherwise it would have been a waste of cash) so you overestimate it.
> 
> ...



Haha what you described in a nutshell is "buyers' remorse". I agree with @IEMusic , best to follow a few reviewers or headfiers that tend to have the same preferences as you in music and sound signature. It would also be good to get a consensus of all the reviews and take the average of the most stellar review to the worst review and the IEM probably lies somewhere in the centre, and certain strengths and weaknesses of the same reviewed IEM should be quite consistently seen in most legit reviews.

Just my 2 cents, but it is sometimes difficult to put reference tracks in reviews, headfi is an international site, as such we all listen to different music genres, we are all of different age groups and even listen to different music of different languages. Perhaps someone who has listened to solely EDM all their life will probably not know what to look out for in a classical piece, and vice versa.
I do occasionally listen to non english songs, so I wonder how will that translate to someone who doesn't understand what is being sung. Well perhaps music is universal and certain areas of the music like melody, rhythm and harmony still can be conveyed to non native speakers, regardless of language.

On the same issue of reference tracks, we all use different source files even for the same track, some are using lossless stuff, some Mp3s, some spotify/streaming, some youtube. I know that's a big can of worms, whether 320 mp3 is as good as FLACs, but that's another story for another time. I don't have golden ears, but I do hear quite a subjective difference in details and dynamics and the higher frequencies between 192 mp3 and FLACs. One audiophile friend once told me that youtube also puts a filter at 192 mp3s for their uploads and they also filter out some the higher frequencies, not sure if someone can confirm this.

Source is another thing that may affect an IEM's review, some reviews only use one source for the review. Some multi BA sets with crossovers may sound quite different in the curves with different impedance output, especially if the amp's output impedance is > 1 ohm. Source also can colour the music indirectly, as some ain't neutral, but add warmth or brightness to the music. Some sources also have a subbass roll off for example.

Another thing other than our individual music genres and sound signature preferences, is that we are all at different stages of hearing health (either from noise induced hearing loss due to prolonged exposure in work or hobbies, or due to age related hearing loss). So other than being trebleheads, some have different tolerances to treble even for the same IEM, that may explain the varying opinions.

Listening volumes may also affect the bass/treble frequencies (Fletcher Munson curve). Music sounds more V shaped at higher volumes, while it is more U shaped at softer volumes. I've not seen a lot of reviewers state how loud they are pumping their music, but maybe certain highly sensitive IEMs may be affected by this more than others.




kadas152 said:


> Hi, I am looking to buy TRN BT20s in summer sale and potentialy new IEMs after not buying anything for quite a while
> 
> Currently I am mostly using the piezo hybrid that we shouldn't talk about (non pro) and still like it quite a lot (like the bass and details) and I would be totally ok to stay with it if it would be more comfortable worn upside down for use with BT cables... Also have couple of awesome MH755. Other than that I have NiceHCK N3 (like the detail) and EP10 and still use Tennmak Piano with TRN BT10. Various earbuds and few other older KZs and DIY attempts.
> 
> ...



The BT20S may be quite hissy with highly sensitive IEMs, just a ballpark figure, but some sets with sensitivity > 100 I get a hiss with it eg TFZ No. 3. The hiss is mostly not noticable when music plays, but it can be apparent during soft parts in the music. But otherwise the BT20S is quite good in battery life, connectivity and sound quality, good compromise from a TWS as u can use the existing IEM u have and just connect it on.

What's your budget for your IEM? And you have any preferred sound signatures or preferred music genres?


----------



## zenki

BQEYZ Spring1/2 if you like piezo


----------



## kmmbd

So, I've been using the KBEar Diamond for the past few days, and while I'm late to the party - this one still deserves the full review treatment since I find it _V-shape well-done_. 
The build is substantial and has a density to it that belies the price-tag. The stock cable is also pretty decent but it's a bit tangle-prone.

As for the sound, the sub-bass is more prominent than the mid-bass which at times make the bass sound “detached” from the rest of the sonic landscape. A bit of 2.1 subwoofer effect, if you will. Bass extension is excellent, however. The leaner mid-bass has the added bonus of not bleeding into mids, but then again it does rob male vocals of some fullness and snare hits don’t sound that substantial.

While the lower-mids can sound recessed (making male vocals sound distant), the upper-mids are boosted just enough to bring back some clarity and the necessary pinna-gain, and also add some mid-range presence (esp in terms of female vocals). String instruments are a strong suit of the KBEar Diamond, albeit taking a step back in the overall presentation.

The treble, meanwhile, is there without ever imposing itself. You’ll hear cymbal hits, hi-hats, and triangles etc. but they won’t stand out as much as, say, the Tin T4. This of course helps in avoiding listening fatigue but robs the Diamond of some sparkle up top as well. Soundstage seemed fairly close-in, while imaging was decent, but these are things I'll explore further in the full review.

The unboxing video is linked below for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> So, I've been using the KBEar Diamond for the past few days, and while I'm late to the party - this one still deserves the full review treatment since I find it _V-shape well-done_.
> The build is substantial and has a density to it that belies the price-tag. The stock cable is also pretty decent but it's a bit tangle-prone.
> 
> As for the sound, the sub-bass is more prominent than the mid-bass which at times make the bass sound “detached” from the rest of the sonic landscape. A bit of 2.1 subwoofer effect, if you will. Bass extension is excellent, however. The leaner mid-bass has the added bonus of not bleeding into mids, but then again it does rob male vocals of some fullness and snare hits don’t sound that substantial.
> ...




Nice review and vid!

A few of us prefer wider bore tips eg tenmark whirlwinds with the Kbear Diamond. Makes the bass less pronounced and hence gives the mids/treble more space to breathe and more tonally congruent. And it opens the soundstage a tinge with these tips.


----------



## Ders Olmaz

I have a problem with earphone. It's right side play left audio and vice versa. When I swap cable which mark L to right it plays normally. Is there will be any side effect to earphone?


----------



## JEHL (Jun 14, 2020)

I always wonder why balanced armatures have extremely low impedance to the point where a few mΩ of output impedance can affect how they sound. Which probably necessitates the use of dozens if not hundreds of sources and cables on a single IEM for a review.

Edit: My BL-03 hisses a bit when plugged on my HP pavilion g4 laptop. I wonder if source is very noisy.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> I always wonder why balanced armatures have extremely low impedance to the point where a few mΩ of output impedance can affect how they sound. Which probably necessitates the use of dozens if not hundreds of sources and cables on a single IEM for a review.
> 
> Edit: My BL-03 hisses a bit when plugged on my HP pavilion g4 laptop. I wonder if source is very noisy.


Output impedance of mΩ affecting sound? Not unless the transducer is in the low single digits impedance. Ohm's Law is your friend.

It's your laptop. BL-03 is not  that sensitive.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 14, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> Output impedance of mΩ affecting sound? Not unless the transducer is in the low single digits impedance. Ohm's Law is your friend.
> 
> It's your laptop. BL-03 is not  that sensitive.


Well I found this after some digging on this site:


bartzky said:


> If anyone ever wondered how Andromeda's reaction to several output impedances looks/sounds like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bartzky said:


> The reason is Andromeda's impedance which alternates between extremely low and relatively high values:
> 
> 
> As you can see the impedance looks pretty much the same as the frequency variations shown in the plot above.
> The reason why the impedance is like this is because of the driver selection and crossover design.


Campfire Audio Andromeda seem to be the most infamous IEMs when one demonstrates the effect of output impedance and Andromeda themselves are a 5BA IEMs (last time I checked anyway). I do wonder if this is an issue for multi driver equipment in general which there's no shortage of in the sub $100 bracket either.

Thankfully it looks like as you said the effect mΩ should probably be too subtle for a human ear. It still looks severe enough to the point where it's considered very output impedance dependant, which probably throws yet another wrench into the delicate yet subjective task of reviewing audio equipment, well mostly multi driver sets like these.

Edit: Figured it's my laptop, but thanks for confirmation.

Edit 2: Wonder how expensive is to reach the .5Ω target output impedance that OP recommends to not color the the Andromeda in this case.

Does this mean .5Ω output is a safe recommendation if one does not want to color the signature of a multi driver IEM?


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 14, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Well I found this after some digging on this site:
> 
> 
> Campfire Audio Andromeda seem to be the most infamous IEMs when one demonstrates the effect of output impedance and Andromeda themselves are a 5BA IEMs (last time I checked anyway). I do wonder if this is an issue for multi driver equipment in general which there's no shortage of in the sub $100 bracket either.
> ...


A few points:

A source output impedance over 2 ohm means that the thing is not well designed. An output of impedance of 64 ohm and the thing is essentially broken. For reference, the output impedance of a $150 Topping NX4 DSD is 0.9 Ohm (measured).
A rule of thumb is a 8x multiplier. So 8 x 0.9 Ohm equals 7.2 Ohm. Anything above that is fine to use with the Topping. Obviously the Andromeda is not.
The Andromeda impedance plot shows a peak in the treble region and a valley in the bass. This means that treble will be boosted relative to the bass.
That's the Andromeda. Does it mean all BA IEMs have the same type of impedance plot? Probably not.
Shame on Campfire for designing something with a 3.5 Ohm impedance in certain places.
Check the measurement database at ASR.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 14, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Well I found this after some digging on this site:
> 
> 
> Campfire Audio Andromeda seem to be the most infamous IEMs when one demonstrates the effect of output impedance and Andromeda themselves are a 5BA IEMs (last time I checked anyway). I do wonder if this is an issue for multi driver equipment in general which there's no shortage of in the sub $100 bracket either.
> ...



I think this is true to some extent actually, it is one of the points I brought up in a previous post here that the source used for reviewers may be important for some pure multi BA setups. Not only in this impedance issue, but some sources for example colour the music by being brighter or warmer. Some sources have a subbass roll off, etc.

My multi BA sets like Audiosense T800 (8BA) and Hisenior B5+ (5BA) are very picky with sources to sound good. Ideally something with <1 ohm output impedance (even better to be as close to 0 as possible) makes these 2 sound good. They sound pretty meh with other sources. It seems to not affect a few of my other multi BA sets like the Westones as much, not sure if it is a crossover or implementation issue, I'm not an expert.

So, I do appreciate reviews I read which use the same source I have, or at least use multiple sources to get a fairer gauge of an IEM's capabilities.


----------



## Useless

What do you think about iBasso IT01 vs Shure SE-215?


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Useless said:


> What do you think about iBasso IT01 vs Shure SE-215?


Shure IEMs are, IMHO, overrated and overpriced. The It01 isn't perfect but it smokes the Se215.


----------



## bystander

I still remember the time when people thought shures were good because there was barely anything else. But nowadays there are too much decent choices to think that way. I personally still have nightmares and cold sweat from se215.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEManiac said:


> A few points:
> 
> A source output impedance over 2 ohm means that the thing is not well designed. An output of impedance of 64 ohm and the thing is essentially broken. For reference, the output impedance of a $150 Topping NX4 DSD is 0.9 Ohm (measured).
> A rule of thumb is a 8x multiplier. So 8 x 0.9 Ohm equals 7.2 Ohm. Anything above that is fine to use with the Topping. Obviously the Andromeda is not.
> ...


Most of the points here are good. But this one isnt universally true: 

*A source output impedance over 2 ohm means that the thing is not well designed. An output of impedance of 64 ohm and the thing is essentially broken. For reference, the output impedance of a $150 Topping NX4 DSD is 0.9 Ohm (measured).*
This is true for SSD (solid state amps or just "normal" amps) used for most amps, but not true when it comes to tube amps. Tube amps are meant for headphones with high impedance so their output impedance can be very high without affecting the sound that much.


----------



## IEManiac (Jun 14, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Most of the points here are good. But this one isnt universally true:
> 
> *A source output impedance over 2 ohm means that the thing is not well designed. An output of impedance of 64 ohm and the thing is essentially broken. For reference, the output impedance of a $150 Topping NX4 DSD is 0.9 Ohm (measured).*
> This is true for SSD (solid state amps or just "normal" amps) used for most amps, but not true when it comes to tube amps. Tube amps are meant for headphones with high impedance so their output impedance can be very high without affecting the sound that much.


Ohms Law applies equally to all typologies. As a rule of thumb, one wants the output impedance of the source, SS or Tube, to be one eighth of the transducer's impedance. a 64 Ohm output impedance can be a problem even with a 300 Ohm can. 32 Ohm, OTOH, will be acceptable, though far from ideal. It is all relative to the impedance of the can. Hope none of us are using tube amps with IEMs.


----------



## lgcubana

kmmbd said:


> So, I've been using the KBEar Diamond for the past few days, and while I'm late to the party - this one still deserves the full review treatment since I find it _V-shape well-done_.
> The build is substantial and has a density to it that belies the price-tag. The stock cable is also pretty decent but it's a bit tangle-prone.
> 
> As for the sound, the sub-bass is more prominent than the mid-bass which at times make the bass sound “detached” from the rest of the sonic landscape. A bit of 2.1 subwoofer effect, if you will. Bass extension is excellent, however. The leaner mid-bass has the added bonus of not bleeding into mids, but then again it does rob male vocals of some fullness and snare hits don’t sound that substantial.
> ...



A very timely review for me, as one of the vendors that I follow on AE has the KBear Diamonds on sale for $53 USD (after store coupon), for the 618 promotion.


----------



## lgcubana

Ders Olmaz said:


> I have a problem with earphone. It's right side play left audio and vice versa. When I swap cable which mark L to right it plays normally. Is there will be any side effect to earphone?


You're good, as long as you're happy with the output.

Which earphone do you have ?


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hey guys! I am new to chi fi and since i am waiting for my lg v40 to arrive incoming week, im looking for some IEM to pair with it.  I own a PM3 headset that i like very much( like more dark sounding than bright sounding).  I also ownd a RHA T20i but that was to bright for me. Got hyperacusid, so very bright iems like T20 doesnt work so good for me. I also like soundstage. 

With that in mind, what is the " must own " chi-fi iems/buds to buy? I am new to aliexpress and try to learn the coupon/summersale thing.

Thanks!


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEManiac said:


> Ohms Law applies equally to all typologies. As a rule of thumb, one wants the output impedance of the source, SS or Tube, to be one eighth of the transducer's impedance. a 64 Ohm output impedance can be a problem even with a 300 Ohm can. 32 Ohm, OTOH, will be acceptable, though far from ideal. It is all relative to the impedance of the can. Hope none of us are using tube amps with IEMs.


Sure, but we are talking audiophiles here, not circuit testers 

I found up to 1/16 can be discerned, that is why I personally prefer to avoid IEMs with the impedance values below 16 Ohm.

Then, it is the matching of the IEM and the source that really matters. If you look at Andromeda, there seems to be a sweet range of source impedance where the sound is more pleasing to most people (and presumably they were designed this way).
That is why the source will always matter, more for BAs, hugely for low-impedance BAs, and there is the origin of "I hear cables" 

Tube amplifiers are all about pleasant distortions! So it is easier to find what one prefers the most with high-impedance sources. That is why the tube amplifiers are usually designed this way.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hey guys! I am new to chi fi and since i am waiting for my lg v40 to arrive incoming week, im looking for some IEM to pair with it.  I own a PM3 headset that i like very much( like more dark sounding than bright sounding).  I also ownd a RHA T20i but that was to bright for me. Got hyperacusid, so very bright iems like T20 doesnt work so good for me. I also like soundstage.
> 
> With that in mind, what is the " must own " chi-fi iems/buds to buy? I am new to aliexpress and try to learn the coupon/summersale thing.
> 
> Thanks!


Budget?


----------



## IEMusic

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hey guys! I am new to chi fi and since i am waiting for my lg v40 to arrive incoming week, im looking for some IEM to pair with it.  I own a PM3 headset that i like very much( like more dark sounding than bright sounding).  I also ownd a RHA T20i but that was to bright for me. Got hyperacusid, so very bright iems like T20 doesnt work so good for me. I also like soundstage.
> 
> With that in mind, what is the " must own " chi-fi iems/buds to buy? I am new to aliexpress and try to learn the coupon/summersale thing.
> 
> Thanks!


This may not be what you’re looking for, but perhaps you should look into the Final Audio E series IEMs, though they are not ChiFi.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEMusic said:


> This may not be what you’re looking for, but perhaps you should look into the Final Audio E series IEMs, though they are not ChiFi.


Agreed. E3000, specifically, comes to mind if he's treble shy.


----------



## Nimweth

voja said:


> Absolutely. That is correct, but as long as you state that bias and acknowledge it, or support/back it up, it's fine.
> 
> Ah yes, psychology about some sub-concious things our brain does. And that is true indeed.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about reference tracks. That's why my reviews (yes, I too get discounted and free things!) are always based on musical examples. Others can then listen to the same pieces and see how they sound. I find it difficult to get an idea of what an IEM sounds like if too many technical terms are used, but others prefer that kind of thing. I have found recently that the general quality of sound has improved and very few new models have major shortcomings, and indeed, the differences between them are smaller than they used to be.


----------



## kadas152 (Jun 14, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> The BT20S may be quite hissy with highly sensitive IEMs, just a ballpark figure, but some sets with sensitivity > 100 I get a hiss with it eg TFZ No. 3. The hiss is mostly not noticable when music plays, but it can be apparent during soft parts in the music. But otherwise the BT20S is quite good in battery life, connectivity and sound quality, good compromise from a TWS as u can use the existing IEM u have and just connect it on.
> 
> What's your budget for your IEM? And you have any preferred sound signatures or preferred music genres?



I am considering missing out on BT20 as it is still not as handy true TWS. I’ve lost my QCY T1  Maybe will replace them with T5 for those situations where even BT10 is too anoying to use... I should rather focus more on using ES100 and finally make custom short cables for it. If I’ll go this route I wouldn’t be so tied to MMCX and would be ok with 2pin set...

Budget ideally under $50. Not strictly limited to one signature. I gues L shape - neutralish with slightly elevated bass sounds ideal to me. Looking for a nice full and forward mids. Also I do like harman tuning off MH755. Listening to quite wide mix of various rock and edm and their fusions (ACDC, Saliva, Papa Roach, Disturbed, Panic! At the Disco, Die Antwoord, Hardwell, Hadouken,...). I am looking for set that is fun, detailed, doesn’t sound mushy in those bussy rock songs and has good bass impact for those EDM parts.

I like piezo but don’t necessarily need another one... Thinking pragmatically I probably don’t need new IEMs as these piezo ones + MH755 are both great an could be enough for me only if MH755 would have nicer shell ideally over ear form factor(probably should complete my abandoned re-shell project). Maybe I am just itching to have new toy 

I can enjoy good single DD, but is Blon BL-03 worthy upgrade over MH755? I don’t have any multiple BA set yet so may be interested in those? Looking at TRN BA5? CCA CA16? Or is it worth it to spend the money and go with CCA C16(are they still worth it these days?)? Or maybe Tin T3 (always wanted T2 but never got them) and have other sets for bass moods? Other suggestions?I’ve probably missed few sice I wasn’t really following this thread for quite a while...


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

OpiateSkittles said:


> Budget?


Hmm. 50 usd, but can stretch it up if its worth it. Ive been reading alot about good iems/earphones from 5usd and up. Yeah, my ears a little trebleshy. Makes my ear buzzy.. heard about blon,kz,tin hifi, monks etc. Are these cheap iems on par or better than Rha t20? Liked them, but to bright for me!

And someone tipped me about one that was very similiar to ie800, but cant remember. Prob to trebly anyway=)


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Just my 2 cents, but it is sometimes difficult to put reference tracks in reviews, headfi is an international site, as such we all listen to different music genres, we are all of different age groups and even listen to different music of different languages. Perhaps someone who has listened to solely EDM all their life will probably not know what to look out for in a classical piece, and vice versa.


I appreciate your input! Here is the thing IMO, language has nothing to do with music, especially when we are talking analyzing sound. Sound is a universal language, individuals do perceive it differently based on ear anatomy, hearing health and probably some other aspects, but there is no such a thing as a guitar speaking Spanish. I am not sure if you are following what I am trying to say.

In reviews we try to state how the product sounds, what sound performance it has. In that case, a guitar will always be a guitar, no matter what language you speak. The same goes with vocals, if you specify the mark (minutes and seconds) of the part you are analyzing, then there is no confusion to be found, you are analyzing a song and everybody can hear that part. It's about being very specific and stating what you are referring to and analyzing, if you just give a reference track... well that's about 3 minutes of music you just put as a reference... but out of those 3 minutes, what exactly were you focusing on? Language would be much more relevant if you were analyzing the song itself, not the sound.

Sound is a universal language, it also doesn't depend on the genre you listen to, what can affect that is if the reference songs do not have the same characteristics which are present in your genre. E.g. music genres which are more acoustical and raw will probably not have the rumble and boominess of electronic music, in the same way pop music will not have the edge of punk.. so it becomes close-to impossible to cover everything, that's why I think you should stay in your lane and to the music which you listen to, and just analyze it. 



baskingshark said:


> On the same issue of reference tracks, we all use different source files even for the same track


Yes, this can be another issue. While true, the difference is subtle, so I say stick to one format. I myself don't state the source , I believe that isn't necessary for the budget products. Either way, the difference will not make a narrow soundstage product have a wide soundstage.. it will make it wider but not wide, the same with sound coloration. I don't see this as being too large of an issue. Because when you are describing sound and throwing terms without backing them up, you are doing creative writing, these people could even write books with those terms. Sound is a very analytical thing, while we are supposed to enjoy music, if you are analyzing a product and analyzing its sound performance, you cannot describe sound with words.. How can you say that a product is _fast_ or _slow_ without explaining why. Or how can you say that sound performance is clear or transparent, it isn't a visual object you are describing, so explanation is needed.

I'm not saying I'm perfect, but i certainly keep these things in mind and will do my best to _improve_. But I do see some poeple who have been doing this for awhile and they are more of journalist than people who are analyzing audio products. I did make some of these mistakes in the past, but have quickly realized why they are wrong, so I'm working to getting more and more things right.

Also about source.. that is actually hella hard to get right. Do you use one source or what? I always do my testing with the average product such as a mac or a phone, but if I do use a source I state it with an "update" and mention the differences. Sources are actually a much bigger problem than they seem, there are so many of them out there... and it would be the biggest pain in the ass to re-write your review for each source.. I mean it would really have to be a good product or something else to make you put in that amount of effort. I guess you could stick to the most "popular" ones.. but that still doesn't make things better, because popular doesn't mean good. Maybe just use a source which you believe makes the majority of headphones/IEM's sound better, or when you know it works well with a particular type of product.



Nimweth said:


> I agree with you about reference tracks


Good to hear from you Nimweth! Not only referencing tracks but referencing the single instruments and sounds which you have analyzed in that music. Imagine a song where there is a lot of low end present, and let's say the length is 2 minutes. There are whole 2 minutes of low end being present. Which one do you (or I) focus on?! That's 120 seconds which you need to listen to and guess which part you were referring to. I think that if more people were more specific that it would help people a lot, because otherwise (it probably exists in psychology) something happens and makes you make up this description in your mind (the description from the reviewer) and you convince yourself that you also hear it... when in fact you have no damn clue what they are talking about. You just convince yourself not to feel like you don't know crap about what they are talking about. 

But it is what it is... if the reviewers feel like they are getting the desired result, they won't change a thing. 


These are all very real and present problems which are withing the media and reviewers, the ones which the consumer _should_ be able to trust, however they are quite overlooked and not being spoken upon enough. But there's only so much you can do to change it, most of us are here for the music.. not the bs in the industry


----------



## Nimweth

voja said:


> I appreciate your input! Here is the thing IMO, language has nothing to do with music, especially when we are talking analyzing sound. Sound is a universal language, individuals do perceive it differently based on ear anatomy, hearing health and probably some other aspects, but there is no such a thing as a guitar speaking Spanish. I am not sure if you are following what I am trying to say.
> 
> In reviews we try to state how the product sounds, what sound performance it has. In that case, a guitar will always be a guitar, no matter what language you speak. The same goes with vocals, if you specify the mark (minutes and seconds) of the part you are analyzing, then there is no confusion to be found, you are analyzing a song and everybody can hear that part. It's about being very specific and stating what you are referring to and analyzing, if you just give a reference track... well that's about 3 minutes of music you just put as a reference... but out of those 3 minutes, what exactly were you focusing on? Language would be much more relevant if you were analyzing the song itself, not the sound.
> 
> ...


That's right. When describing, say, midrange, I will focus on a particular instrument, violin, cello, piano, etc., and try to illustrate how that sounds in a particular passage.


----------



## Nimweth

I had a message from KBEAR about a new IEM, the KS2. Anyone know anything about this? I can't find any information online.


----------



## kmmbd

Nimweth said:


> I had a message from KBEAR about a new IEM, the KS2. Anyone know anything about this? I can't find any information online.



Yeah, it's yet another 1BA + 1DD hybrid, just like KB04. The fun thing is it's apparently tuned in collaboration with Moondrop. Let's see how that turns out. The following is supposed to be the FR graph (IEC-711 coupler)


----------



## jant71

Nimweth said:


> I had a message from KBEAR about a new IEM, the KS2. Anyone know anything about this? I can't find any information online.



Gotta be worth the ten cents


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Ders Olmaz said:


> I have a problem with earphone. It's right side play left audio and vice versa. When I swap cable which mark L to right it plays normally. Is there will be any side effect to earphone?


Are you attaching the earpieces to the cable physically backwards? That's easy to do unintentionally.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

bystander said:


> I still remember the time when people thought shures were good because there was barely anything else. But nowadays there are too much decent choices to think that way. I personally still have nightmares and cold sweat from se215.



it was my first iem back in 2012, and i was amazed by it back then haha


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> Sure, but we are talking audiophiles here, not circuit testers
> 
> I found up to 1/16 can be discerned, that is why I personally prefer to avoid IEMs with the impedance values below 16 Ohm.
> 
> ...


So Andromeda's mess of low to extremely low ranges of impedance is on purpose?


----------



## Tonymac136

kadas152 said:


> I am considering missing out on BT20 as it is still not as handy true TWS. I’ve lost my QCY T1  Maybe will replace them with T5 for those situations where even BT10 is too anoying to use... I should rather focus more on using ES100 and finally make custom short cables for it. If I’ll go this route I wouldn’t be so tied to MMCX and would be ok with 2pin set...
> 
> Budget ideally under $50. Not strictly limited to one signature. I gues L shape - neutralish with slightly elevated bass sounds ideal to me. Looking for a nice full and forward mids. Also I do like harman tuning off MH755. Listening to quite wide mix of various rock and edm and their fusions (ACDC, Saliva, Papa Roach, Disturbed, Panic! At the Disco, Die Antwoord, Hardwell, Hadouken,...). I am looking for set that is fun, detailed, doesn’t sound mushy in those bussy rock songs and has good bass impact for those EDM parts.
> 
> ...



Blon BL-03 to me is a big step over MH755. The 755 I've always found to be a touch overrated. It's good for the money but other sets for not much more are a fair bit better. The sound signature is similar with both models, the Blon is just a bit "more".
If you like the sound sig of the MH755 and fancy a TWS then the KZ Z1 is worth inspecting. Great timbre. Not as much extension in the bass as the Blon BL-03 but similar levels. Soundstage is a bit lacking but it seems more detailed. It's got HUGE power for a TWS. I usually find TWS only to have just about enough power for my worn out 40yo ears. These, I listen at about 70%.


----------



## Podster

Well I will add the 755’s for most sources will have a warm to un-exciting presentation but like most Sony iem’s they need some juice to open up and you combine that with a little EQ and most Sony’s will have you dancing like Snoopy


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> So Andromeda's mess of low to extremely low ranges of impedance is on purpose?


Since I do not have Andromeda (and do not plan to), I can only say that it was likely designed for a specific source impedance, and is very sensitive to source impedance changes by virtue of multi BAs with very low impedance.


----------



## JEHL

Also shoutouts to IEManiac for the suggestion of ASR. I found out that an HP laptop (Maybe not necessarily same model as mine but it is an HP laptop regardless) has a SINAD of 87dB which seems to put it in the complete failure tier of DACs. On the plus side it only needs a volume of 26/100 max for my shorter listening sessions with the BL-03 so the internal amp does not appear to be lacking power, but then again BL-03 is not exactly hard to drive. Is it?


----------



## DBaldock9

Just wondering whether it's the Campfire Andromeda that's being talked about?
If so, why is an $1,100 earphone being discussed in the sub-$100 thread?


----------



## JEHL

DBaldock9 said:


> Just wondering whether it's the Campfire Andromeda that's being talked about?
> If so, why is an $1,100 earphone being discussed in the sub-$100 thread?


My fault if you need to blame someone, it's the best example I know of an IEM that's too picky due to extremely low impedance. But the point is more or less how much should I fear that multi BA IEMs drop to single digits of impedance in general.


----------



## IEManiac

kadas152 said:


> I am considering missing out on BT20 as it is still not as handy true TWS. I’ve lost my QCY T1  Maybe will replace them with T5 for those situations where even BT10 is too anoying to use... I should rather focus more on using ES100 and finally make custom short cables for it. If I’ll go this route I wouldn’t be so tied to MMCX and would be ok with 2pin set...
> 
> Budget ideally under $50. Not strictly limited to one signature. I gues L shape - neutralish with slightly elevated bass sounds ideal to me. Looking for a nice full and forward mids. Also I do like harman tuning off MH755. Listening to quite wide mix of various rock and edm and their fusions (ACDC, Saliva, Papa Roach, Disturbed, Panic! At the Disco, Die Antwoord, Hardwell, Hadouken,...). I am looking for set that is fun, detailed, doesn’t sound mushy in those bussy rock songs and has good bass impact for those EDM parts.
> 
> ...


Have not heard the CA16 but I reckon their biggest competitor is the excellent BA5 which sells for $10 less.

I like the T3 but stay away if your are a treble wimp. They are not for everyone.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Also shoutouts to IEManiac for the suggestion of ASR. I found out that an HP laptop (Maybe not necessarily same model as mine but it is an HP laptop regardless) has a SINAD of 87dB which seems to put it in the complete failure tier of DACs. On the plus side it only needs a volume of 26/100 max for my shorter listening sessions with the BL-03 so the internal amp does not appear to be lacking power, but then again BL-03 is not exactly hard to drive. Is it?


BL-03 is about average regarding sensitivity.


----------



## baskingshark

voja said:


> I appreciate your input! Here is the thing IMO, language has nothing to do with music, especially when we are talking analyzing sound. Sound is a universal language, individuals do perceive it differently based on ear anatomy, hearing health and probably some other aspects, but there is no such a thing as a guitar speaking Spanish. I am not sure if you are following what I am trying to say.
> 
> In reviews we try to state how the product sounds, what sound performance it has. In that case, a guitar will always be a guitar, no matter what language you speak. The same goes with vocals, if you specify the mark (minutes and seconds) of the part you are analyzing, then there is no confusion to be found, you are analyzing a song and everybody can hear that part. It's about being very specific and stating what you are referring to and analyzing, if you just give a reference track... well that's about 3 minutes of music you just put as a reference... but out of those 3 minutes, what exactly were you focusing on? Language would be much more relevant if you were analyzing the song itself, not the sound.
> 
> ...



Regarding source, I generally try to use at least 3 sources for my reviews. A low powered smartphone/laptop, a DAP, a desktop DAC setup with amping, maybe some USB DAC/AMP dongle stuff. Even some bluetooth dongles like BT20S/BT20 if possible. I even know some reviewers who purposely pair a bright IEM with a warm source, and vice versa to "balance" out the sound. I'm pretty sure this will affect the sound signature to some extent, but I guess as long as it is stated in the review, people who read it will know about it.

I read a survey somewhere (have to go find it) done by some manufacturers globally, and they found that around 80% of music listeners just play the music from their smartphones for IEMs. No amping/external DACs/dongles/DAPs. I think we guys who amp stuff and use dongles/DAPs are the minority actually, so perhaps playing via low powered smartphones is the best gauge for the lay readers in reviews. Though some gear does scale better with amping for sure. Some IEMs eg planars and piezos, do occasionally sound a bit flat without amping.

Yep I agree with you about the language part, certain aspects of rhythm, harmony and melody are universal despite the spoken language. Though language aside, for different cultures, there might be certain fine nuances that we can miss, such as timbre of vocals and timbre of traditional instruments are subjective. Some spoken languages are more guttaral sounding, some languages are a bit less harsher sounding. Will these contribute to sibilance or harshness in the upper mids/lower treble?
Also in my above example of someone who has only listened to EDM his/her whole life, and has rarely heard a classical instrument or traditional instrument, will they know how is the timbre of an IEM mentioned in the reviews?
Other areas in these reference tracks like details, soundstage, instrument separation, imaging, transients, bass speed/decay etc are also all subjective to the listener/reviewer.

But yeah, it would be a bonus to have reference tracks with certain stuff to look out for eg time where this instrument appears etc, and even more ideal if you have a reviewer/headfier you follow who listens to the same music that you do. Though if say a reviewer only listens to one genre of music, and that music is of a different era or not something you usually listen to, I'm not sure how helpful it will be though.



kmmbd said:


> Yeah, it's yet another 1BA + 1DD hybrid, just like KB04. The fun thing is it's apparently tuned in collaboration with Moondrop. Let's see how that turns out. The following is supposed to be the FR graph (IEC-711 coupler)



Actually the graph and driver config looks somewhat similar to the recently released KBear KB04. A bit strange for the company to release something similar in such a short timeframe? But of course graphs don't tell the full story, but if this is a collab with Moondrop, it should hopefully be of a good standard!




JEHL said:


> Also shoutouts to IEManiac for the suggestion of ASR. I found out that an HP laptop (Maybe not necessarily same model as mine but it is an HP laptop regardless) has a SINAD of 87dB which seems to put it in the complete failure tier of DACs. On the plus side it only needs a volume of 26/100 max for my shorter listening sessions with the BL-03 so the internal amp does not appear to be lacking power, but then again BL-03 is not exactly hard to drive. Is it?



BL-03 is not hard to drive, but with amping, it scales better in dynamics, details and especially the bass tightens. I find the bass has some midbass bleed with lower powered sources, but YMMV.


----------



## Podster

DBaldock9 said:


> Just wondering whether it's the Campfire Andromeda that's being talked about?
> If so, why is an $1,100 earphone being discussed in the sub-$100 thread?



Probably my fault DB, I had to post those 3 $100-$150 I was enjoying the other day in here


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> I read a survey somewhere (have to go find it) done by some manufacturers globally, and they found that around 80% of music listeners just play the music from their smartphones for IEMs. No amping/external DACs/dongles/DAPs. I think we guys who amp stuff and use dongles/DAPs are the minority actually, so perhaps playing via low powered smartphones is the best gauge for the lay readers in reviews. Though some gear does scale better with amping for sure. Some IEMs eg planars and piezos, do occasionally sound a bit flat without amping.



Great point!  I think the most common smartphones, iPhone, Galaxy, etc, should be used as a source in all IEM reviews.  Besides, you’re more likely to get an impedance mismatch with an amp then with your smartphone.


----------



## IEManiac

baskingshark said:


> Regarding source, I generally try to use at least 3 sources for my reviews. A low powered smartphone/laptop, a DAP, a desktop DAC setup with amping, maybe some USB DAC/AMP dongle stuff. Even some bluetooth dongles like BT20S/BT20 if possible. I even know some reviewers who purposely pair a bright IEM with a warm source, and vice versa to "balance" out the sound. I'm pretty sure this will affect the sound signature to some extent, but I guess as long as it is stated in the review, people who read it will know about it.
> 
> I read a survey somewhere (have to go find it) done by some manufacturers globally, and they found that around 80% of music listeners just play the music from their smartphones for IEMs. No amping/external DACs/dongles/DAPs. I think we guys who amp stuff and use dongles/DAPs are the minority actually, so perhaps playing via low powered smartphones is the best gauge for the lay readers in reviews. Though some gear does scale better with amping for sure. Some IEMs eg planars and piezos, do occasionally sound a bit flat without amping.
> 
> ...


I am one who listens a good 80% straight from smartphone headphone out. Granted, I think my phone, a Huawei Mate 20X, has very good headphone jack SQ and power.


----------



## zenki

baskingshark said:


> Regarding source, I generally try to use at least 3 sources for my reviews. A low powered smartphone/laptop, a DAP, a desktop DAC setup with amping, maybe some USB DAC/AMP dongle stuff. Even some bluetooth dongles like BT20S/BT20 if possible. I even know some reviewers who purposely pair a bright IEM with a warm source, and vice versa to "balance" out the sound. I'm pretty sure this will affect the sound signature to some extent, but I guess as long as it is stated in the review, people who read it will know about it.
> 
> I read a survey somewhere (have to go find it) done by some manufacturers globally, and they found that around 80% of music listeners just play the music from their smartphones for IEMs. No amping/external DACs/dongles/DAPs. I think we guys who amp stuff and use dongles/DAPs are the minority actually, so perhaps playing via low powered smartphones is the best gauge for the lay readers in reviews. Though some gear does scale better with amping for sure. Some IEMs eg planars and piezos, do occasionally sound a bit flat without amping.
> 
> ...



That's what I fear most.
Hence the need for sharp peaks to compensate low powered/improper equipment.
Those with proper equipment will have extra ear-pierce/s


----------



## voja

baskingshark said:


> Regarding source, I generally try to use at least 3 sources for my reviews.


That's a very smart approach I must say. 


baskingshark said:


> and they found that around 80% of music listeners just play the music from their smartphones for IEMs


Yup, facts! You can imagine that an average consumer probably doesn't see the significance of a DAC or an AMP, so they probably don't even bother. They probably see it as a waste of money or something. But it's expect I think, you don't expect non-audiophiles to look into all that stuff, it probably looks way too complicated for them, so they just stick to a basic setup.

That's why I test all the products with my mac, it's probably the most used source. I will soon get to write the updates with some sources, but overall it's a lot of AB testing and requires a lot of time and energy, it's not an easy task for sure. And if you rush it, you aren't really doing anything... so yeah.


baskingshark said:


> there might be certain fine nuances that we can miss


Definitely agree here with you. However if you specify the exact mark and the instrument or element of music which you are talking about, and also explain in detail what you hear, it would be very hard to miss it. It should be up to the reviewer to make their review so everybody can follow along. A review should inform the reader about the characteristics of sound clearly, so you explain and describe the sound accurately. It all requires a lot of time, and writing a good review is definitely no easy task.

There are way too many elements which you need to focus on, and it's near-impossible to get them all right. To mention the exact loudness you listen to, to which source, reference tracks... it takes some effort for sure!



IEMusic said:


> I think the most common smartphones, iPhone, Galaxy, etc


Yes definitely, I think it's way more helpful for those who are just entering the hobby. If you are new to this field and you read all these people testing on all these sources.. it's unlikely you will get the same sound characteristics from your average phone/laptop.. and this might leave you disappointed and confused.



IEManiac said:


> I am one who listens a good 80% straight from smartphone headphone out


This is completely fine, especially if you are outside for a short amount of time and you don't really care about getting everything perfect. If you are at home, I think that if you have your AMP/DAC setup, it would make it much more convenient to use your setup. I cannot see myself having a dongle or anything of that sort in my pocket while I'm biking, and taking out both the phone and the device.. it's pretty inconvenient.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if the apple usb-c dongle would work on my HP laptop with the usb adapter. From reviews it seems like it works fine with windows. I read it throttles hard on android devices however. Wonder if apple's usb-c implementation is different from others.


----------



## kadas152

IEManiac said:


> Have not heard the CA16 but I reckon their biggest competitor is the excellent BA5 which sells for $10 less.
> 
> I like the T3 but stay away if your are a treble wimp. They are not for everyone.


I am not particularly treble sensitive so I believe that should not be the problem. 

Currently deciding between CCA C16 an TRN BA5. Don't mind +-$10 but the question which one should I get?


----------



## chickenmoon

Got myself the Moondrop SSR, Tin T1, Tin T2 Plus and the Wolf Head IEM.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 15, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> Got myself the Moondrop SSR, Tin T1, Tin T2 Plus and the Wolf Head IEM.



Respect!!! Enjoy your loot!

I'm very interested in the Wolf's Head IEM's sound quality, let us know how it is.

I bought a Shanling Q1 DAP and some Dac/Amp dongles with ES9280C PRO chips inside.

Decided to hold off on the SSR cause it looked a bit bass lite for my tastes. But I'm very interested in the SSP bass variant and the Tanchjim Hana, unfortunately the latter will only arrive on Aliexpress next week after the sale ends.


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Respect!!! Enjoy your loot!
> 
> I'm very interested in the Wolf's Head IEM's sound quality, let us know how it is.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll let you know when I get the Wolf Head one, not expecting too much though but maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised. If you're into DIY the Wolf Head shells only can be bought for very cheap from some ali seller.

Not too sure about the the SSR (and the T2 Plus) myself as I like my low-end too, Etys aren't really my thing and these two look like Ety clones soundwise it seems, I'll see.

I am looking forward to the Hana too, probably gonna buy it as it gets out.


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> Regarding source, I generally try to use at least 3 sources for my reviews.



This for sure is the best plan as far as review/testing iem's, I have been dabbling over 15 years in portable now and can attest most phones are the worst for music file delivery however using a BT DAC/AMP (ES100, BTR5, etc.) to this date has been their saviors. Impedance matching as well as other factors with any of this gear can be tricky at times but like all audio once one gets their synergies right it's usually that nirvana moment. Of course IMHO the number one is and always has been the quality of the file recording as you can have the best equipment on the planet and if the engineering, codec or the equipment in which the audio was recorded on sucks your TOTL will sound equally as bad if not worse as you are aware a lot of great gear really emphasizes what the recording is lacking and far less forgiving than say a $20 Chi-Fi iem. Just imagine how many iem's would get poor marks if all you tested them with was a noisy, poor quality amp/DAC phone were used! I remember the very first desktop amp I had was like night and day from coming straight out my phone and even dedicated DAP's as cheap as a Benjie S5 could take out a cell phone. Just my observations on the source subject, like everything in audio we all have a little different take on this but in the end it's really pretty simple and not rocket science, of course you can be scientific and all technical but that has even been shown just because of measurements and graphs show hard data it does not always translate to the actual experience with what any given individual hears


----------



## xeadfi

Is there a sub 50$ chi-fi that mimics the Etymotic ER4SR Frequency response? 

Something with pristine clarity & imaging? And with above average sound stage? 

I would be listening to using my LG v30. My choice of music is soft rock, pop rock & occasionally some classics. I listen mainly to Scorpions, Beatles & Led Zeppelin.  







So far, I am really partial to TRN v90. Is there something better considering my requirements?


----------



## Sebulr

xeadfi said:


> Is there a sub 50$ chi-fi that mimics the Etymotic ER4SR Frequency response?
> 
> Something with pristine clarity & imaging? And with above average sound stage?
> 
> ...


The upcoming moondrop ssr has a similar graph. It's a budget diffuse field target set by the looks of it. Caveat, I haven't heard either, just looking at the fr graphs


----------



## OpiateSkittles

xeadfi said:


> Is there a sub 50$ chi-fi that mimics the Etymotic ER4SR Frequency response?
> 
> Something with pristine clarity & imaging? And with above average sound stage?
> 
> ...


Personally, I find the treble of almost all TRN, CCA, or KZ IEMs unbearably hot. I think the T2 is a much more effective means to the end of natural and accurate sonic reproduction.


----------



## xeadfi

OpiateSkittles said:


> Personally, I find the treble of almost all TRN, CCA, or KZ IEMs unbearably hot. I think the T2 is a much more effective means to the end of natural and accurate sonic reproduction.


I have read somewhere the newer T2s have different sound signature than those launched initially. Not sure how much is it true, but this really put me off. So, between SSR & v90, I might go with SSR. There is another option of  LZ A6mini since these are on sale for around 50 bucks on aliexpress.


----------



## Podster (Jun 15, 2020)

xeadfi said:


> I have read somewhere the newer T2s have different sound signature than those launched initially. Not sure how much is it true, but this really put me off. So, between SSR & v90, I might go with SSR. There is another option of  LZ A6mini since these are on sale for around 50 bucks on aliexpress.



For the price the Mini 6 will (at least imo) be hard to beat 






Lesson of course you put them in a Tuxedo Their worthy a better cable 4 sure


----------



## seanwee

xeadfi said:


> Is there a sub 50$ chi-fi that mimics the Etymotic ER4SR Frequency response?
> 
> Something with pristine clarity & imaging? And with above average sound stage?
> 
> ...


The ER4SR doesn't have pristine imaging and clarity nor does it have good soundstage. 

Diffuse field tuning iems aren't the way to go if you want to hear every last beat and breath. Find iems that stick close to the FR of the Fearless Dawn instead (especially in the 20hz to 2khz region,affects how muddy/clear the iems sound).

I'd recommend a good chi-fi hybrid like the KZ ZSX or ZS10 Pro if you want good clarity and detail retrieval.


----------



## vic2vic

Podster said:


> For the price the Mini 6 will (at least imo) be hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson of course you put them in a Tuxedo Their worthy a better cable 4 sure


Wow! Which cable is that ? Any suggestion on tips? Thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> For the price the Mini 6 will (at least imo) be hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson of course you put them in a Tuxedo Their worthy a better cable 4 sure


I second the LZ A6 Mini. It is one of if not THE most detailed iem under 100 usd.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> The ER4SR doesn't have pristine imaging and clarity nor does it have good soundstage.
> 
> Diffuse field tuning iems aren't the way to go if you want to hear every last beat and breath. Find iems that stick close to the FR of the Fearless Dawn instead (especially in the 20hz to 2khz region,affects how muddy/clear the iems sound).
> 
> I'd recommend a good chi-fi hybrid like the KZ ZSX or ZS10 Pro if you want good clarity and detail retrieval.


From my understanding he tuned the Dawn to his preference target rather than his neutral target. Correct?


----------



## Podster (Jun 15, 2020)

vic2vic said:


> Wow! Which cable is that ? Any suggestion on tips? Thanks



The pair in the photo are TA tips but I found the Lg. Auvio's to be a little tighter seal. As for the cable you can get it here off AliEx: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32978880203.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dVNanTe

Of course if you really want to have people gawk at you (you know little kids scream cause they see a snake on your back) this one is like a garden hose for just (think Clint Eastwood flick here) a few dollars more you can go for this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32970249542.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dVNanTe which for it's girth is surprisingly light

Actually no heavier than these 8 Core Xiaofan cables: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000165943464.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4decnxva


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> From my understanding he tuned the Dawn to his preference target rather than his neutral target. Correct?


Yes, the Dawn is far more bass heavy than his neutral target. Treble seems pretty close iirc.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> From my understanding he tuned the Dawn to his preference target rather than his neutral target. Correct?


Yes


OpiateSkittles said:


> Yes, the Dawn is far more bass heavy than his neutral target. Treble seems pretty close iirc.


In that case @xeadfi can use the JVC FDX1 with green filter as less bassy point of comparison.


----------



## JEHL

So any sub $100 IEM that gets anywhere close to either Dawn or green filter HA-FDX1


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> So any sub $100 IEM that gets anywhere close to either Dawn or green filter HA-FDX1


Tin T4 is actually pretty close to the same frequency response as the FDX1. Not as detailed, of course, but I have mine set up with Final E Tips, mainly for lofi and other instrumental hip hop, and I don't find myself wishing I had the FDX1 in my ears when I listen with them.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

xeadfi said:


> I have read somewhere the newer T2s have different sound signature than those launched initially. Not sure how much is it true, but this really put me off. So, between SSR & v90, I might go with SSR. There is another option of  LZ A6mini since these are on sale for around 50 bucks on aliexpress.


IIRC, the tuning change was very early in the production of the T2. When it first launched, it had a peakier treble, not as bad as a lot of its Chi-fi kin but still sibilant and fatiguing. After being criticized for these qualities, they altered the tuning, and it's been the same for quite a while. You can distinguish the tunings by the stock cable and foam tips. Early T2 cables are off white at the MMCX connectors, and the foam tips are royal blue. The newer version's cable is clear at the MMCX connectors, and the included foamies are a lighter blue.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> I second the LZ A6 Mini. It is one of if not THE most detailed iem under 100 usd.


you guys make me happy talking so many good things about the a6 mini. can't wait to get mine.


----------



## mochill




----------



## IEMusic

OpiateSkittles said:


> Tin T4 is actually pretty close to the same frequency response as the FDX1. Not as detailed, of course, but I have mine set up with Final E Tips, mainly for lofi and other instrumental hip hop, and I don't find myself wishing I had the FDX1 in my ears when I listen with them.


I completely agree, and I also use Final E tips with my T4.  I actually really like the sound of the T4 with pure silver cables, but I didn’t like the FDX1 with the same cables.  The FDX1 just sounded too intense in the upper mids and lower treble with the silver cables.


----------



## seanwee

FDX1 with the green filters. Not stock. 

When stock it has piercing treble.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEMusic said:


> I completely agree, and I also use Final E tips with my T4.  I actually really like the sound of the T4 with pure silver cables, but I didn’t like the FDX1 with the same cables.  The FDX1 just sounded too intense in the upper mids and lower treble with the silver cables.


I have an SPC cable on my T4, and I wish I could justify spending the money on a pure silver one, lol. Still trying to find an ideal cable for the FDX1. I'm thinking about getting a quality SPC/OCC mix cable like the Satin Audio Theia. Right now, I just have a cheap copper one on them but it works with the 9038s feeding them.


----------



## kmmbd

*TRN VX*
*Unboxing and First Impressions*

It's raining IEMs lately, as one new release after another has got us constantly distracted.

TRN VX (their flagship?) is a 7 driver hybrid IEM, with 1 DD for the lows and 6 BA handling the mids and treble. Talk about overkill.

Firstly, the packaging is barebones. TRN definitely cut corners here as they didn't even bother to put a carrying pouch/case in a ~$75 IEM. There are also only 3 pairs of eartips, no foam tips or such extras. The cable is rather poor given the price range and I'd recommend a third-party cable mostly due to durability concerns (stock cable is thin and the memory wire is too springy). 

Build, on the other hand, is pretty good. The green version especially looks gorgeous, though those grooves on the back make them particularly difficult to photograph (I'm never quite sure of the area in focus). The finishing is also good with the earpiece joint being flush with no noticeable mis-alignment. One thing I noticed is how slippery the housing is, as you can see from the unboxing video attached below. On another note: these don't look or feel like the Rai Penta from up-close, for those who were wondering.

As for the sound, the bass is pretty good. It's not too over-the-top but extends well and has a moderately good speed (albeit lagging behind the accompanying BA drivers). My biggest concern was tonal coherency given the numerous drivers used here and the bass does feel a bit detached from the rest of the frequencies. Fortunately it's not distracting enough to stand out.

The lower-mids are recessed and thin, male vocals lack heft and snare hits have an initially thin attack. Upper-mids and lower-treble take a front seat. Bright/Energetic/Harsh - pick your nomenclature. There is a hint of sibilance but it's nowhere near as prominent as the TRN V80 of the yesterday. Despite that, the 4KHz boost is too much. It's make everything sound shiny and brutally murders the timbre.

There must a be a few Geneva convention breaches there. 

Treble is on-your-face. If you're a treble-head, rejoice. If you're treble-averse, keep some painkillers handy. If you're somewhat in-between, you'll be impressed by the apparent details on display and then suddenly things will get too hot. 

Soundstage is decent, imaging is fairly good, might even be very good. Gotta check that in the full review. Hopefully I can wrap that up soon.


----------



## IEMusic

OpiateSkittles said:


> I have an SPC cable on my T4, and I wish I could justify spending the money on a pure silver one, lol. Still trying to find an ideal cable for the FDX1. I'm thinking about getting a quality SPC/OCC mix cable like the Satin Audio Theia. Right now, I just have a cheap copper one on them but it works with the 9038s feeding them.


I’m pretty cheap when it comes to cables.   Because it wasn’t expensive. I tried the TRN T3 cables, which are supposedly silver cables.  I was skeptical of it, but I immediately noticed a difference, particularly in the upper mids and treble.  I’ve since purchased 2 more T3 cables.  The BL03 also sounds great with it.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

I've seen that and heard good things, but right now FDX1 cable takes priority. I'm happy with the sound of my Tripowen Zonie on the T4. Very high quality cable for the money. I've also got a C8 that isn't being used right now. Maybe I'll try that on for s's and g's.


----------



## DBaldock9

OpiateSkittles said:


> I have an SPC cable on my T4, and I wish I could justify spending the money on a pure silver one, lol. Still trying to find an ideal cable for the FDX1. I'm thinking about getting a quality SPC/OCC mix cable like the Satin Audio Theia. Right now, I just have a cheap copper one on them but it works with the 9038s feeding them.



Maybe try doing a search for "99% Pure PCOCC" on LunaShops - http://www.lunashops.com/index.php


----------



## wackoip

kmmbd said:


> *TRN VX*
> *Unboxing and First Impressions*
> 
> It's raining IEMs lately, as one new release after another has got us constantly distracted.
> ...


I'm an in betweener for treble.  Yep at times I was amazed by the details they can display but 50% of the time it suddenly gets too hot.  It helps just a little bit with a coppoer cable and narrow bore tips but I find it just too harsh on treble
This is after 106 hours approx burn in.


----------



## IEManiac

wackoip said:


> I'm an in betweener for treble.  Yep at times I was amazed by the details they can display but 50% of the time it suddenly gets too hot.  It helps just a little bit with a coppoer cable and narrow bore tips but I find it just too harsh on treble
> This is after 106 hours approx burn in.


...vs. BA5?


----------



## wackoip

IEManiac said:


> ...vs. BA5?


Sorry havent got BA5 not an all BA fan......


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> I had a message from KBEAR about a new IEM, the KS2. Anyone know anything about this? I can't find any information online.



I have one on the way so I will post my impressions when I eventually receive them.


----------



## IEManiac

TheVortex said:


> I have one on the way so I will post my impressions when I eventually receive them.


It's the collaborative effort with moondrop, ain't it?


----------



## TheVortex

IEManiac said:


> It's the collaborative effort with moondrop, ain't it?



I have no idea to be honest but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## mochill

1. Brand: KBEAR
2. Model: KS2
3. Earphone type: In Ear
4. Impedance: 16Ω
5. Earphone sensitivity: 106dB at 1KHZ 1mW
6. Frequency response range: 20-20KHz
7. Plug Type: 3.5mm
8.Color: Black; Green
9.Whether with cable: Yes
10.Earphone connector: 0.78mm 2Pin
11.Whether with mic: with mic/without mic
12.Whether can use replacement cable: Yes
13.Driver unit: 10mm composite diaphragm(biological diaphragm+PU) dynamic driver+balanced armature


----------



## TheVortex

mochill said:


> 1. Brand: KBEAR
> 2. Model: KS2
> 3. Earphone type: In Ear
> 4. Impedance: 16Ω
> ...



That's the one. I have the black variant on the way and no idea on the ETA.


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 16, 2020)

wackoip said:


> I'm an in betweener for treble.  Yep at times I was amazed by the details they can display but 50% of the time it suddenly gets too hot.  It helps just a little bit with a coppoer cable and narrow bore tips but I find it just too harsh on treble
> This is after 106 hours approx burn in.



Yeah I am treble sensitive and didn't like the upper mids/lower treble on the TRN VX, though I appreciate the good technicalities it brings to the table. Trebleheads will probably like the default TRN VX tuning though.

Thankfully, I found a few ways to tame the upper mids/lower treble, and the TRN VX sounds good for me after these methods:
1) Foam tips/narrow bore tips -> different folks have different ear anatomies and the TRN VX is tip sensitive, so u gotta try it to see what works for you.
2) Warm source with the VX helps
3) EQ - specifically to lower the 2, 4 and 8 kHz areas by around 3 dB helps.
4) Micropore mod -> stick a 2.5 mm x 2.5 mm 3M brand Micropore over the centre of the nozzle mesh. Lowers the upper mids. Don't cover entire mesh if not it will sound muffled!
5) Perhaps if u believe in copper cables taming treble (and ain't a cable skeptic), u can try that too, as the stock cable of the VX isn't the best. But I would think that cable changes to sound signature would be very subtle compared to the above methods. YMMV.

I personally use the TRN VX nowadays with EQ or the micropore mod, but I know some folks will probably find it too troublesome and wanna just listen to an IEM as it is OOTB.


----------



## mochill

TheVortex said:


> That's the one. I have the black variant on the way and no idea on the ETA.


I got green one


----------



## TheVortex

mochill said:


> I got green one



I will have to see them when they arrive.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Hi, since i got a pm3 with minimal soundstage i really want to try a IEM/earbud in the opposite direction.
So i am looking after is:

Huge soundstage/ stereoeffect. 
Not awfully trebly, rather less than more.


What are recommended?
Budget from 0 to 100usd. Prefer to shop at Aliexpress  or Alibaba since shipping to Norway is often absurdly high from amazon/ebay etc.. Can also buy used

Thanks


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hi, since i got a pm3 with minimal soundstage i really want to try a IEM/earbud in the opposite direction.
> So i am looking after is:
> 
> Huge soundstage/ stereoeffect.
> ...


Forgot to say that it will be paired with LG V40 so 50 ohm or higher would be nice since it trigger hi mode


----------



## MrDelicious

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hi, since i got a pm3 with minimal soundstage i really want to try a IEM/earbud in the opposite direction.
> So i am looking after is:
> 
> Huge soundstage/ stereoeffect.
> ...


Moondrop Starfield has probably the most impressive soundstage in that price range that I've heard.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 16, 2020)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Hi, since i got a pm3 with minimal soundstage i really want to try a IEM/earbud in the opposite direction.
> So i am looking after is:
> 
> Huge soundstage/ stereoeffect.
> ...


I'd be considering the Koss KSC75 before any IEM/earbud myself. I mean at $15 or so can't hurt to at least try it right?

Edit: I think it would also trigger Quad DAC mode since it's rated 60Ω, on the other side... I think this is a US made... Earspeaker? So I guess it would end up with an expensive ship cost, so there's that issue, on top of the fact that because of its earspeaker like setup there's virtually no isolation whatsoever.

But as far as soundstage goes. Well I only tried a predecessor and it had the absolute largest soundstage I ever heard short of an actual surround speaker setup.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 16, 2020)

Hello guys. I'm new here. I've been reading the forums, topics, review over and over.. but I cannot make my mind about what to choose. I'm in this hobby for many years but recently I've decided to go a little serious so, I purchased dx160 which I read from plenty reviews that the way it plays is quite close what I want. I started this hobby with bass-head IEMs and in time I slightly move forward for more detail, imaging and sound-stage. I've been quite interested in Chi-Fi items for more than a year and I really like that I can buy such good performers with reasonable prices.

Okay, I don't want to take your more time with the introduction  but I should admit the conversations going here are quite nice and informative and that's the place that I believe that I will find the correct answer. With my new DAP, I've been testing the IEM's and I realized that ZSX plays detailed but not with the correct timbre and wide soundstage. Somehow, Xiaomi's Pro HD(2dd + 1ba) plays really really good with high gain. This guy demands power to show its talents and I see it does a really good job comparing to it's price. However, not as detailed as ZSX. I have FX700 which is the king of smooth bass but it lacks the details that I want and it puts instruments quite close even though it has an open ventilation.

As I already jumped slightly to the upper 50$ range with Chi-Fi IEMs. From the all reviews I've gone through, I couldn't find a Chi-Fi IEM that I really want. So, I've started too look for one which is around 100$. I see Moondrop Starfield is a good option as it seems like the cheaper sibling of KXXS. And then I found BQEYZ Spring 1 but I'm not sure about it's soundstage.

I'm looking for an IEM which has

really nice extending bass -not those impactful bass-head like ,
slightly forward mids ,
really detailed treble with really good soundstage -width and depth,
With correct timbre, good imaging and seperation.
I would understand if there's not an exact option for this price but I believe I can find sth close. I'm obsessed with KXXS but it's way above my budget. I don't wanna jump that far and I wanna rise slightly in time. I heard a lot about Blon 03 and I just purchased it out of curiosity today but I know that won't be my main IEM that I will be listening very often.

Could you please give me some ideas what to go for? I would really appreciate that.


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> Hello guys. I'm new here. I've been reading the forums, topics, review over and over.. but I cannot make my mind about what to choose. I'm in this hobby for many years but recently I've decided to go a little serious so, I purchased dx160 which I read from plenty reviews that the way it plays is quite close what I want. I started this hobby with bass-head IEMs and in time I slightly move forward for more detail, imaging and sound-stage. I've been quite interested in Chi-Fi items for more than a year and I really like that I can buy such good performers with reasonable prices.
> 
> Okay, I don't want to take your more time with the introduction  but I should admit the conversations going here are quite nice and informative and that's the place that I believe that I will find the correct answer. With my new DAP, I've been testing the IEM's and I realized that ZSX plays detailed but not with the correct timbre and wide soundstage. Somehow, Xiaomi's Pro HD(2dd + 1ba) plays really really good with high gain. This guy demands power to show its talents and I see it does a really good job comparing to it's price. However, not as detailed as ZSX. I have FX700 which is the king of smooth bass but it lacks the details that I want and it puts instruments quite close even though it has an open ventilation.
> 
> ...



- Moondrop Starfield or ThieAudio Legacy 3 get my vote.

- If you want a lot of upper mids/treble detail, consider the Tin T4.


----------



## JEHL

brsdrgn said:


> Hello guys. I'm new here. I've been reading the forums, topics, review over and over.. but I cannot make my mind about what to choose. I'm in this hobby for many years but recently I've decided to go a little serious so, I purchased dx160 which I read from plenty reviews that the way it plays is quite close what I want. I started this hobby with bass-head IEMs and in time I slightly move forward for more detail, imaging and sound-stage. I've been quite interested in Chi-Fi items for more than a year and I really like that I can buy such good performers with reasonable prices.
> 
> Okay, I don't want to take your more time with the introduction  but I should admit the conversations going here are quite nice and informative and that's the place that I believe that I will find the correct answer. With my new DAP, I've been testing the IEM's and I realized that ZSX plays detailed but not with the correct timbre and wide soundstage. Somehow, Xiaomi's Pro HD(2dd + 1ba) plays really really good with high gain. This guy demands power to show its talents and I see it does a really good job comparing to it's price. However, not as detailed as ZSX. I have FX700 which is the king of smooth bass but it lacks the details that I want and it puts instruments quite close even though it has an open ventilation.
> 
> ...


I don't have the Starfield, but considering how often I see the Starfield being called something among the lines of a worse accessorized, worse presented but cheaper KXXS, Starfield looks like a no brainer to me if you loved the KXXS.


----------



## MrDelicious

Kind of a disappointing AE sale, eh? Nothing to really jump on really.


----------



## Nimweth

brsdrgn said:


> Hello guys. I'm new here. I've been reading the forums, topics, review over and over.. but I cannot make my mind about what to choose. I'm in this hobby for many years but recently I've decided to go a little serious so, I purchased dx160 which I read from plenty reviews that the way it plays is quite close what I want. I started this hobby with bass-head IEMs and in time I slightly move forward for more detail, imaging and sound-stage. I've been quite interested in Chi-Fi items for more than a year and I really like that I can buy such good performers with reasonable prices.
> 
> Okay, I don't want to take your more time with the introduction  but I should admit the conversations going here are quite nice and informative and that's the place that I believe that I will find the correct answer. With my new DAP, I've been testing the IEM's and I realized that ZSX plays detailed but not with the correct timbre and wide soundstage. Somehow, Xiaomi's Pro HD(2dd + 1ba) plays really really good with high gain. This guy demands power to show its talents and I see it does a really good job comparing to it's price. However, not as detailed as ZSX. I have FX700 which is the king of smooth bass but it lacks the details that I want and it puts instruments quite close even though it has an open ventilation.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind a brighter signature, Tin T4 would be a good choice. It fulfils most of your requirements. TRN BA5 and the new CVJ CSN (1DD+5BA) also have similar profiles and may suit you.


----------



## Nimweth

OpiateSkittles said:


> I have an SPC cable on my T4, and I wish I could justify spending the money on a pure silver one, lol. Still trying to find an ideal cable for the FDX1. I'm thinking about getting a quality SPC/OCC mix cable like the Satin Audio Theia. Right now, I just have a cheap copper one on them but it works with the 9038s feeding them.


I use the stock cable on my T4 but have fitted Spiral Dots and feel this makes more difference than switching cables ( I have tried quite a few). Other tips might suit if your ear configuration is different from mine.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you guys for your quick response. I will keep in mind. 

I was expecting good discounts on AE because recently they are running a new campaign but it looks like I won't get what I want. So, I will wait a little longer.

Meanwhile, I came across with a local seller who's selling used Fearless Audio s4 for a really good price. I couldn't find many reviews about it but didn't see any negative comment plus BGGAR seems to like it very much. I have a prejudice that ba cannot produce the smooth bass of a dynamic driver but it seems like those guys did a really job by using two ba's for bass frequencies.


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

MrDelicious said:


> Moondrop Starfield has probably the most impressive soundstage in that price range that I've heard.


Thanks!Gonna check them out. What is a good price for them? Its at 109usd on Ali now. And they arent very bright? I can check if i can find a FR curve for it


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

JEHL said:


> I don't have the Starfield, but considering how often I see the Starfield being called something among the lines of a worse accessorized, worse presented but cheaper KXXS, Starfield looks like a no brainer to me if you loved the KXXS.


Im new to chi-fi, but what means with KXXS?


----------



## prionsarebad

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Im new to chi-fi, but what means with KXXS?


It's an older Moondrop model. Google it 👍


----------



## zenki

CCA CA16 ~$50.
That KS2 looks good.
Is it availabe on aex already?


----------



## MrDelicious

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Thanks!Gonna check them out. What is a good price for them? Its at 109usd on Ali now. And they arent very bright? I can check if i can find a FR curve for it


They haven't been discounted at any time I believe, but you should be able to shave off the price some on AE by using the mobile app and select coupons. Even more if you can stack AE coupons on top of that.

They're not dark, but they're not bright either. Warm neutral is a pretty good descriptor. Some can be sensitive to the bump in the upper mids though.: https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/moondrop-starfield/


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Do anyone know a good chi fi reviewer? One you think are pretty accurate? Ive heard that the blon 03 also should have good soundstage. Koss etc is not what im looking for since im also lookibg for a openback.

Other IEMs/buds with very good soundstage/stereoeffect and good for bineural recordings?


----------



## assassin10000 (Jun 17, 2020)

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Do anyone know a good chi fi reviewer? One you think are pretty accurate? Ive heard that the blon 03 also should have good soundstage. Koss etc is not what im looking for since im also lookibg for a openback.
> 
> Other IEMs/buds with very good soundstage/stereoeffect and good for bineural recordings?



If you want soundstage and don't need isolation, you may want to try some earbuds.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/

The ST-10S would probably be my recommendation.


----------



## crabdog

I just posted my review of the CVJ CSA. I reckon it's a great little IEM but you gotta be down with some old skool thumpin' bass and warm tonality.


----------



## voja

Forgot to drop the links to my latest reviews.. 
Either way, if anybody is interested to give them a read here they are-
KBEAR Diamond: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#item-review-23820
Hifiman RE-600s V2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-re-600s-v2.22423/reviews#item-review-23791

I can say that RE-600s V2 is very enjoyable, especially for vocals... OH. And that soundstage. Lovely!


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

voja said:


> Forgot to drop the links to my latest reviews..
> Either way, if anybody is interested to give them a read here they are-
> KBEAR Diamond: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-diamond-i1.24067/reviews#item-review-23820
> Hifiman RE-600s V2: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hifiman-re-600s-v2.22423/reviews#item-review-23791
> ...


Im gonna read it, looking for iem/bud with huge soundstage that are affordable atm, so im gonna check it out=)


----------



## Jonathan Lerner

I was curious about opinions on the it01s Starfield oh10 and form 1.4 if anyone has any of these IEMs sorry Ik these are higher then 100 dollars thanx!


----------



## Tonymac136

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Do anyone know a good chi fi reviewer? One you think are pretty accurate? Ive heard that the blon 03 also should have good soundstage. Koss etc is not what im looking for since im also lookibg for a openback.
> 
> Other IEMs/buds with very good soundstage/stereoeffect and good for bineural recordings?



Blon BL-03 has a lot of strengths. Soundstage is not one of those strengths. It's not great for soundstage (though it's not terrible), detail retrieval or instrument separation. The fit is somewhere between difficult and truly tragic depending on your ear anatomy. It is however supremely musical and has superb timbre.

I can't recommend a reviewer as music and hifi is so subjective. What is good for one person isn't so good for another. Read reviews for stuff you already have. Find the ones that agree with you (even better if they listen to tracks you know well) and then look at their other reviews.


----------



## IEManiac

Jonathan Lerner said:


> I was curious about opinions on the it01s Starfield oh10 and form 1.4 if anyone has any of these IEMs sorry Ik these are higher then 100 dollars thanx!


These are all outside the scope of this thread!


----------



## Nimweth

CCA CA16 on the way. It should be interesting to compare with the CVJ CSN.


----------



## lgcubana

Nimweth said:


> CCA CA16 on the way. It should be interesting to compare with the CVJ CSN.


I thought that I was in recovery from my affliction (FOMO on the next budget, punches above it's weight class, blah, blah, blah,...).  As I know (from existing reviews) that the CCA CA16 (L.O.L  aka lack of low end) goes against my preferred listening profile.  But between the buzz in this forum and the current discount (618 sale), the CA16  sits in my AE cart.


----------



## crabdog

lgcubana said:


> I thought that I was in recovery from my affliction (FOMO on the next budget, punches above it's weight class, blah, blah, blah,...).  As I know (from existing reviews) that the CCA CA16 (L.O.L  aka lack of low end) goes against my preferred listening profile.  But between the buzz in this forum and the current discount (618 sale), the CA16  sits in my AE cart.


CA16 is most definitely NOT lacking low end.


----------



## FlacFan

Jonathan Lerner said:


> I was curious about opinions on the it01s Starfield oh10 and form 1.4 if anyone has any of these IEMs sorry Ik these are higher then 100 dollars thanx!



Wrong thread. You may want to head over to: the discovery thread. All of those you mentioned are covered there...

Cheers.


----------



## brsdrgn

zenki said:


> CCA CA16 ~$50.
> That KS2 looks good.
> Is it availabe on aex already?


Hi yes. You can buy it from CCA official store for a really good price about 47$.



Anyone has any impressions on CA16 here? I wonder if they managed with the tuning this time...


----------



## crabdog

brsdrgn said:


> Hi yes. You can buy it from CCA official store for a really good price about 47$.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any impressions on CA16 here? I wonder if they managed with the tuning this time...


It's detailed with a large soundstage, tasty bass and good instrument separation. Similar treble to A10 and C16 (i.e. it gets a bit hot).


----------



## PhonoPhi

crabdog said:


> It's detailed with a large soundstage, tasty bass and good instrument separation. Similar treble to A10 and C16 (i.e. it gets a bit hot).


A10 are unbearable for many.
C16 have quite tamed treble not like C12 but not comparable to AS16.


----------



## seanwee

crabdog said:


> It's detailed with a large soundstage, tasty bass and good instrument separation. Similar treble to A10 and C16 (i.e. it gets a bit hot).


That is NOT the impression I got when watching @cleg 's review 
 

I got the impression that it would be on the warmer and laid back side. And detail, clarity, instrument separation, etc is not its forte.


----------



## cleg

seanwee said:


> And detail, clarity, instrument separation, etc is not its forte.



no, details are good, not perfect, but good for this range. CA16 is just less focusing on micro-contrast as, let's say, TRN VX


----------



## Nimweth

BLON BL-05 review now available: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl05.24352/reviews


----------



## TheVortex

Thought I would share this here as well.


----------



## Podster

Really been playing these a bunch lately and with the BGVP filters they IMO give my DMG's a good run for their money 






Here's another that not only Crabbos gives decent marks but one of my old Pals and one of the funniest reviewers has done a slight return to us for which I don't think many know (well pretty sure B9 knows) but maybe not a lot of others but give him some thumbs up and hopefully he'll stick around Enjoy!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csn.24411/reviews#item-review-23830


----------



## harry501501

I've been away for a while, what's the best of the newcomer sets these last few months?


----------



## nraymond

crabdog said:


> It's detailed with a large soundstage, tasty bass and good instrument separation. Similar treble to A10 and C16 (i.e. it gets a bit hot).



I've had the CCA CA16 for a few days now (delivery beat out things I ordered weeks earlier!) and I agree with some of that... good bass and really good instrument separation, but not the biggest sound stage... well defined with good instrument placement - music that's mastered with HRTFs (Head Related Transfer Functions) works well. I wouldn't call the treble hot (unlike say the NICEHCK NX7, which was too much treble for me). I haven't heard the A10 or C16, so can't compare to those.


----------



## zenki

Now if only there's an FR


----------



## Podster (Jun 20, 2020)

nraymond said:


> I've had the CCA CA16 for a few days now (delivery beat out things I ordered weeks earlier!) and I agree with some of that... good bass and really good instrument separation, but not the biggest sound stage... well defined with good instrument placement - music that's mastered with HRTFs (Head Related Transfer Functions) works well. I wouldn't call the treble hot (unlike say the NICEHCK NX7, which was too much treble for me). I haven't heard the A10 or C16, so can't compare to those.



I’ve read several of the papers on HRTF (Cheng, Wezel etc.) and it is based on far field with home environment speakers at a distance from ones listening spot. Not saying you can’t have it in the in ear models but for the distance the nozzle is from the ear drum I really find it hard to believe any kind of far field maneuvering of the frequencies can be done but I’m not a scientist either. I will say there is and always has been a ton of Snake Oil in audio and for me this one as far as in ears leans that way. As the years roll on for me I’m more of a guy that if the headphone sounds good do more listening and less evaluating, I still waste enough time as it is and enjoying things more seems to be priority one these days


----------



## nraymond

Podster said:


> I’ve read several of the papers on HRTF (Cheng, Wezel etc.) and it is based on far field with home environment speakers at a distance from ones listening spot. Not saying you can’t have it in the in ear models but for the distance the nozzle is from the ear drum I really find it hard to believe any kind of far field maneuvering of the frequencies can be done but I’m not a scientist either.



I don't think "the distance the nozzle is from the ear drum" is the dominant factor in how successful an HRTF is, but rather it is tonal balance of the playback system. An HRTF is emulating the presence of a head/torso when playing back sounds to the left and right ears, an proportionally the difference between headphones and earphones in that modeling is relatively minor. The overall tonal balance plays a greater role (along with how well a given HRTF models the actual listener's head and torso):



> https://www.sonarworks.com/blog/learn/the-hidden-flaw-in-hrtf-emulation/
> In all feature pitches for HRTF emulation one stage of the process is conveniently left out – the headphones themselves. All HRTF emulation relies on tonal precision to deliver the right kind of tonal alteration to the original signal, which is why it usually works on some headphones and misses the mark on others. Naturally the effectiveness depends on how close the headphones are to the implied target curve of the HRTF emulation solution. The problem is that frequency response of professional headphones (if there is such a thing) is all over the place…



For those curious, When I get headphones/earphones I listen to some of my favorite tracks because I am very familiar with them and I've listened to them on a lot of different speakers and headphones/earphones so it helps me to characterize new audio devices. One of the tracks I first listen to is Ω off the BT album "_". Here's a Q&A about that track from BT's Reddit AMA:



> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/596hc0/i_am_composer_and_technologist_bt_my_new_album_is/
> I was delighted to hear you finally employ what appeared to be 3D binaural sound in “Ω” (the bits that seemed to swirl around the head). What did you use to achieve this, and would you suggest any tools for this in particular?
> ...
> I was going to post something about that this week. That is a HRTF (or head related transfer function) I did in Csound.



In my headphones/earphones that have a good tonal balance, the circular moving around my head effect in Ω is more convincing and it's easier for me to locate the sound in the aural space. I like to mention how headphones/earphones perform on tracks like that since I think it does say something about their tonal balance.


----------



## Nimweth

I have hust tried the BLON BL-05 with my Sony A15 DAP. This is a very good synergy. The slightly softer character of the A15 really balances out the sound.


----------



## Podster

nraymond said:


> I don't think "the distance the nozzle is from the ear drum" is the dominant factor in how successful an HRTF is, but rather it is tonal balance of the playback system. An HRTF is emulating the presence of a head/torso when playing back sounds to the left and right ears, an proportionally the difference between headphones and earphones in that modeling is relatively minor. The overall tonal balance plays a greater role (along with how well a given HRTF models the actual listener's head and torso):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it’s obvious you are sold on these findings/theory and honestly that is all well and good and I applaud your passion for same. I mean everyone needs to believe in something all I’m saying is I myself could never spend this kind of time on trying to find the pinnacle of sound reproduction (Nirvana as some say) when I can enjoy all music and just enjoy the different variations of how many different system/rigs sound. If I approached listening to music like this I might never enjoy listening again and lose a whole bunch of time not listening at all! To each thier own and as I always say we all hear music differently, being so subjective and personal.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Podster said:


> Well it’s obvious you are sold on these findings/theory and honestly that is all well and good and I applaud your passion for same. I mean everyone needs to believe in something all I’m saying is I myself could never spend this kind of time on trying to find the pinnacle of sound reproduction (Nirvana as some say) when I can enjoy all music and just enjoy the different variations of how many different system/rigs sound. If I approached listening to music like this I might never enjoy listening again and lose a whole bunch of time not listening at all! To each thier own and as I always say we all hear music differently, being so subjective and personal.


Totally agree with you on this. In the past, I've had quite expensive IEMs but, as a sound design major, I overanalyzed and didn't have as much fun. I'm not as well off anymore, but I take so much _pleasure_ in listening to my FDX1s. Have I owned and listened to more detailed stuff? Absolutely. Did I enjoy it as much? Not at all.


----------



## Podster

OpiateSkittles said:


> Totally agree with you on this. In the past, I've had quite expensive IEMs but, as a sound design major, I overanalyzed and didn't have as much fun. I'm not as well off anymore, but I take so much _pleasure_ in listening to my FDX1s. Have I owned and listened to more detailed stuff? Absolutely. Did I enjoy it as much? Not at all.



Exactly, I am not trying to be rude or dismissive to HRTF just that I had my first nice rig (older brothers hand me down from his service days) at 10 years old and I spent countless hours in salons listening to stuff I could not justify if I could have afforded it! It’s just there comes a time when you realize there is no bottom in the audio rabbit hole and when it takes over what we are supposedly into this hobby for in the first place IMHO you waste more time evaluating than just realizing what your listening to on what rig and appreciate just getting to listen to all that music. HRTF may have good merit but then your off on a search for product with this design in it and I’m not 100% sure but I bet your pool of iem’s with this engineered in is small. Just a guess though.


----------



## nraymond

Podster said:


> Well it’s obvious you are sold on these findings/theory and honestly that is all well and good and I applaud your passion for same. I mean everyone needs to believe in something all I’m saying is I myself could never spend this kind of time on trying to find the pinnacle of sound reproduction (Nirvana as some say) when I can enjoy all music and just enjoy the different variations of how many different system/rigs sound. If I approached listening to music like this I might never enjoy listening again and lose a whole bunch of time not listening at all! To each thier own and as I always say we all hear music differently, being so subjective and personal.



Subjectivity and objectivity are not mutually exclusive for me - it's not an either/or. I can be subjective when I want, get lost in the music, not worry about anything technical or science at all. I can also be objective, understand things, get into the detailed science behind them, delve into the engineering of them. I try to post here not catering to any one type of person (pure objectivist, pure subjectivist, or mix of both), so my posts are a mix of my impressions and experiences, and my attempts to explain why I'm hearing what I'm hearing and what engineering might be going on with something, and how I reached those conclusions so you can understand my reasoning.


----------



## Podster

nraymond said:


> Subjectivity and objectivity are not mutually exclusive for me - it's not an either/or. I can be subjective when I want, get lost in the music, not worry about anything technical or science at all. I can also be objective, understand things, get into the detailed science behind them, delve into the engineering of them. I try to post here not catering to any one type of person (pure objectivist, pure subjectivist, or mix of both), so my posts are a mix of my impressions and experiences, and my attempts to explain why I'm hearing what I'm hearing and what engineering might be going on with something, and how I reached those conclusions so you can understand my reasoning.



I concede, I also see you like the last word so I’ll bow out and let you sell your reasoning to the Fi


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 20, 2020)

Podster said:


> I concede, I also see you like the last word so I’ll bow out and let you sell your reasoning to the Fi


Out of curiosity, why do you feel the need to “concede”.  It’s not really a debate, since nraymond said that “subjectivity and objectivity are not mutually exclusive for me - it's not an either/or“.  One can enjoy listening to music, and also analyze the technical and scientific aspects of sound.

Just like many car enthusiasts like driving and working on their cars.  The desire to analyze and understand the technical aspects to any hobby is very common, and actually integral (photography, instruments, sports, etc).


----------



## voja

nraymond said:


> Subjectivity and objectivity are not mutually exclusive for me - it's not an either/or. I can be subjective when I want, get lost in the music, not worry about anything technical or science at all. I can also be objective, understand things, get into the detailed science behind them, delve into the engineering of them. I try to post here not catering to any one type of person (pure objectivist, pure subjectivist, or mix of both), so my posts are a mix of my impressions and experiences, and my attempts to explain why I'm hearing what I'm hearing and what engineering might be going on with something, and how I reached those conclusions so you can understand my reasoning.


I strongly support this. I myself get lost in music when I am using the product and not analyzing it, but when it comes to writing a review.. I can almost say it's essential to have analytical approach, I went over this in my previous posts. I do think you can get lost in music when writing a review, but then you should still back up what you say by explaining it, because if you are the one who is lost in music... the reader isn't because he probably doesn't have that product in hand.

I don't think science is essential, but can be useful and crucial to some. 

I respect both, and I think even people who just do creative writing have a place of their own. I think I might be harsh when it comes down to everything regarding writing reviews, but at the end of the day, it's the music which it is all about (for me). 

I personally think that a mix between the two is ideal. However, I cannot see how saying the sound is "dancing" can be helpful to anyone.. but I have a good laugh when I read those. I think @crinacle has a good video covering it: 
I got a hella good laugh at the ninja line.. I mean this is still relevant and people still use this style of writing. I may be repeating myself.. sometimes it doesn't feel like it's about the music anymore, that's the part which bothers me. I could care less about someone talking about ninja's and meaningless words, but when you call those reviews "good"... that can be troubling. 

Overlooking all my talk, I honestly think even the "ninja" writers have their audience. What if somebody genuinely loves to read that style of writing, and doesn't want to read the bold and analytical review which analyzes the sound characteristics in detail? Then it isn't a bad review anymore. Sooo I have understanding for both, but I myself do have a personal preference.. but I do have to have the understanding for the other side. You need to be aware who the intended audience is and what you are looking for, if you are looking for informative content which will help you make a purchase, the ninja won't help.. however if you have your products and you just like reading, then the "ninja" will be your friend.

Some of us have two sides: the analytical when writing a review or "learing" the product, and the musical, when you are enjoying the music.. There will always be discrimination in this hobby, and people who push the others away, and strongly stand behind their opinion.. I personally cannot see that going away, so it is what it is. Just do what pleases you and try not to hurt others because they have a different opinion =)

Stay kind!


----------



## Podster (Jun 20, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you feel the need to “concede”.  It’s not really a debate, since nraymond said that “subjectivity and objectivity are not mutually exclusive for me - it's not an either/or“.  One can enjoy listening to music, and also analyze the technical and scientific aspects of sound.
> 
> Just like many car enthusiasts like driving and working on their cars.  The desire to analyze and understand the technical aspects to any hobby is very common, and actually integral (photography, instruments, sports, etc).



Because in my other replies I had already stated my views of over analyzing and said I’m fine with whatever anyone else wants to spend there time on but myself I’d rather just listen to music on the go while accomplishing other tasks. Yes we could do the same with cars, planes and model trains but once again to each their own and what they choose to spend their time on. I myself don’t need a breakdown of every element to enjoy my music. Seems relatively straight forward to me. Like I said in my last reply if he wants to spend his time breaking it down for Head-Fi members by all
Means, I’m just not into spending any more time with it.  

@voja Hopefully and I’m pretty sure I was kind and never condescending in my replies to nraymond or anyone for that matter, simply stating how I feel and my opinion as anyone else would be allowed too


----------



## voja

Podster said:


> Because in my other replies I had already stated my views of over analyzing and said I’m fine with whatever anyone else wants to spend there time on but myself I’d rather just listen to music on the go while accomplishing other tasks. Yes we could do the same with cars, planes and model trains but once again to each their own and what they choose to spend their time on. I myself don’t need a breakdown of every element to enjoy my music. Seems relatively straight forward to me. Like I said in my last reply if he wants to spend his time breaking it down for Head-Fi members by all
> Means, I’m just not into spending any more time with it.


You explained your point. I personally understand and respect this. 

Not everybody wants to spend their time to analyze sound for others.. some just want to enjoy the music. So I respect both what you stand for, and for you explaining it. I hope others can too, because you do have a valid point!


----------



## IEMusic

At least I haven’t found measurebaters here to be nearly as OCD and high-strung as on photography forums.  A lot of those guys are exhausting.

Way OT, sorry!


----------



## Podster

We have a very good judge in @mbwilson111 who might give you guidance on buds, her and her late husband are my go to for buds.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 20, 2020)

My first and only IEM so far is the BLON BL-03 which I think it's available for $24 I believe during the summer sale, which what really sold me is that it's the $30 tuning champion... to my personal knowledge anyway, also I think I've seen a few comments mentioning that it's also the champion of acoustic instrument solos and or small band of acoustic instruments, so it could be great for jazz and blues, maybe not so great for rock depending on how big the band is.

Be warned that it's out of the box experience is... flawed to say the least, mostly because of the tangle prone, all kinds of wrong memory hook, and air intake blocking cable that is best swapped for just about any aftermarket one out there (even one going for like $7 during this sale would be a big improvement), a hydrophilic mesh filter that eventually needs removal if it absorbs too much moisture and last but most importantly a short nozzle that demands a lot of experimenting with eartips (I eventually got it working with some Dekoni Bulletz). Also its soundstage and imaging are often described as either star shaped or just plain weird, but never tested this properly myself. So depending on how much you care about out of the box experience you may be better served elsewhere. I don't know much else about $25 and lower however like maybe QKZ VK4 would be great also in this bracket but not many reviews about it out there. Slater seems to have a lot of experience in this price bracket so hopefully he shows up.

May be useful to know anything about the source you're going to plug it into, since for example Amir from ASR measured 17Ω on his HP workstation and my source is an HP laptop so it could have a similar output impedance and most single driver IEM (may or may not include single BA IEMs)  have nearly perfect resistor like impedance across the entire hearable frequency range. In contrast some BAs, particularly in multi BA IEMs can have their impedance drop to single digits of Ω so I can only imagine what kinds of screwed up will an IEM like this will sound when plugged into my laptop.

And before anyone asks. No, my laptop is not supposed to have any vacuum tubes (not sure how you'd fit a vacuum tube on a laptop anyway). Also if anyone asks about my impressions so far with the BL-03 I'd describe them as neutral with a bass boost (treble also sounds boosted to my ears as well but only slightly and nowhere near the extent of the bass boost), that's really all I can say about them.

Edit: I think CVJ CSA may be a great low budget IEM from impressions so far, but again I don't own this.

I also wonder if a 1DD 1BA IEM exist where the drivers are crossed at 200-250Hz or so, since I'm mostly used to seeing the crossover at the point where the lower mids end (like 1-1.5kHz).


----------



## rvalero

There are thousands of chi-fi iems but someone can tell me an iem that sound like Grado headphones?

I would like that sound in a cheap iem thanx!


----------



## Audiosolace

Not sure if they are discontinued but the SoundMagic E50 were always punching above the price category. Same goes for the Rock-it sounds R50.


----------



## Podster

heikkönen said:


> Thanks @Podster and @RikudouGoku for answering me. Forgot to mention that I'm actually looking for IEMs, the ones with silicons. I just wrote others to tell what I've used so far. And I think the last one was IEM, isn't it?
> 
> PS: I've just seen that I wrote "earbuds" on first paragraph and corrected it. Sorry again.



Not a problem at all and now you are in a very good thread for which you seek  

I’m not going to be much help outside of the KZ brand since most of my other Chi-Fi is >$50. But rest assured this thread can load you up on ideas. Wishing you the best of luck in your quest


----------



## Podster

rvalero said:


> There are thousands of chi-fi iems but someone can tell me an iem that sound like Grado headphones?
> 
> I would like that sound in a cheap iem thanx!



Well for me that would probably be my Mee Pinnacle 1’s but they may not be as cheap as your looking for!


----------



## rvalero

Podster said:


> Well for me that would probably be my Mee Pinnacle 1’s but they may not be as cheap as your looking for!


Thanx mate, I will take a look


----------



## Podster

rvalero said:


> Thanx mate, I will take a look



Just saying my ears the Mee P1 is closer to Grado than my others then again I only have 60’s and 225’s.


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> My first and only IEM so far is the BLON BL-03 which I think it's available for $24 I believe during the summer sale, which what really sold me is that it's the $30 tuning champion... to my personal knowledge anyway, also I think I've seen a few comments mentioning that it's also the champion of acoustic instrument solos and or small band of acoustic instruments, so it could be great for jazz and blues, maybe not so great for rock depending on how big the band is.
> 
> Be warned that it's out of the box experience is... flawed to say the least, mostly because of the tangle prone, all kinds of wrong memory hook, and air intake blocking cable that is best swapped for just about any aftermarket one out there (even one going for like $7 during this sale would be a big improvement), a hydrophilic mesh filter that eventually needs removal if it absorbs too much moisture and last but most importantly a short nozzle that demands a lot of experimenting with eartips (I eventually got it working with some Dekoni Bulletz). Also its soundstage and imaging are often described as either star shaped or just plain weird, but never tested this properly myself. So depending on how much you care about out of the box experience you may be better served elsewhere. I don't know much else about $25 and lower however like maybe QKZ VK4 would be great also in this bracket but not many reviews about it out there. Slater seems to have a lot of experience in this price bracket so hopefully he shows up.
> 
> ...


You may be on to something. Tube Laptops for Audiophiles! 😂🤣


----------



## seanwee

Podster said:


> We have a very good judge in @mbwilson111 who might give you guidance on buds, her and her late husband are my go to for buds.


Hold up, Late husband?


----------



## jeejack

Kbear 04 - another great low budget IEMs


----------



## IEManiac

jeejack said:


> Kbear 04 - another great low budget IEMs


No strident, harsh highs?


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> My first and only IEM so far is the BLON BL-03 which I think it's available for $24 I believe during the summer sale, which what really sold me is that it's the $30 tuning champion... to my personal knowledge anyway, also I think I've seen a few comments mentioning that it's also the champion of acoustic instrument solos and or small band of acoustic instruments, so it could be great for jazz and blues, maybe not so great for rock depending on how big the band is.
> 
> Be warned that it's out of the box experience is... flawed to say the least, mostly because of the tangle prone, all kinds of wrong memory hook, and air intake blocking cable that is best swapped for just about any aftermarket one out there (even one going for like $7 during this sale would be a big improvement), a hydrophilic mesh filter that eventually needs removal if it absorbs too much moisture and last but most importantly a short nozzle that demands a lot of experimenting with eartips (I eventually got it working with some Dekoni Bulletz). Also its soundstage and imaging are often described as either star shaped or just plain weird, but never tested this properly myself. So depending on how much you care about out of the box experience you may be better served elsewhere. I don't know much else about $25 and lower however like maybe QKZ VK4 would be great also in this bracket but not many reviews about it out there. Slater seems to have a lot of experience in this price bracket so hopefully he shows up.
> 
> ...


Yes, the CVJ CSA is a very good low price IEM with a much more mature and neutral tuning than usual.


----------



## heikkönen

Firstly, thanks for new comments and recommendations. Because my post is deleted, I'll paste it at the end of that post again. For anyone doesn't understand what happened, I'd thought I was in wrong topic and reported my post to get it deleted. Sorry to confuse all the topic.

@JEHL I'm gonna use it mostly with my mobile phone, iPhone 8. Don't know how much output impedance it has.

@Nimweth Right now I'm looking at CVJ CSA. It looks fine but I'm not sure if these type of headphones will fit into my ear. I had a QCY T2 before, and it was fitting well. Thus, it should be okay if in ear part of CSA is as long as T2's.

They are so many brands and models in CHI-FI market and it makes harder to make decision. With every headphone I research, I find another headphones 



Spoiler: My post from yesterday



Hi guys. I'm searching a budget IEMs and I've been watching that topic since yesterday. I've read first and last pages but obviously it is not possible to check every page to find what I'm looking for. Therefore I'm asking you directly to find the correct earbuds for myself. By the way, I'm not good at telling what I want, especially while choosing IEMs 

My budget is around 15-25 dollars. I'm planning to get it from AliExpress. I listen every types of music, but I usually stick around blues, rock and smooth jazz. I'm looking for a balanced IEMs, with a wide soundstage. Actually it's not have to be very wide, just enough to recognize the instruments easily and get the 3d ambience easily. Also more known brands might be better for guaranteeing the sound quality, checking the reviews and avoiding the misproduction.

Some headphones I've used so far:
Apple Earpods: I like the soundstage of Apple Earpods (a bit wider will be better I think) but I don't like the sound quality of it. I think it may be better in every sound frequencies.
I've used Sennheiser MX-475 and it was better than earpods and closer to my expectations. But it was not good enough in songs which include so many instruments playing at the same time. There was a sound jam.
I got Blitzwolf FYE7 from Aliexpress last year and it was a good bluetooth earbuds for the price. I think it was better than former in sound quality (except too much bass sound which covers the other frequencies) but had a worse soundstage.
Just so you know, I've tested all on iOS with R&B equalizer option.

I hope these comparisons describe what I want. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rvalero

Podster said:


> Just saying my ears the Mee P1 is closer to Grado than my others then again I only have 60’s and 225’s.


Those Mee P1 look good, but here they cost around 200eur, I would like to try something cheaper hehe

Thanx anyway


----------



## JEHL

heikkönen said:


> Firstly, thanks for new comments and recommendations. Because my post is deleted, I'll paste it at the end of that post again. For anyone doesn't understand what happened, I'd thought I was in wrong topic and reported my post to get it deleted. Sorry to confuse all the topic.
> 
> @JEHL I'm gonna use it mostly with my mobile phone, iPhone 8. Don't know how much output impedance it has.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, Id love to see your impression on the CVJ CSA once you get it, since the only thing I can seemingly compare them to signature wise is maybe either Tin Hifi T2 or the Tin Hifi T3.


----------



## Nimweth

heikkönen said:


> Firstly, thanks for new comments and recommendations. Because my post is deleted, I'll paste it at the end of that post again. For anyone doesn't understand what happened, I'd thought I was in wrong topic and reported my post to get it deleted. Sorry to confuse all the topic.
> 
> @JEHL I'm gonna use it mostly with my mobile phone, iPhone 8. Don't know how much output impedance it has.
> 
> ...


CVJ CSA is very comfortable. You should have no problem with those.


----------



## heikkönen (Jun 21, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Not gonna lie, Id love to see your impression on the CVJ CSA once you get it, since the only thing I can seemingly compare them to signature wise is maybe either Tin Hifi T2 or the Tin Hifi T3.


I think I'll buy this one or the BLON. But really not sure about which one will satisfy me more. I'm gonna do some search on the web and give the final decision. Thanks.

Edit: I've just bought the CVJ from AliExpress. Hope it'll reach me after a long journey


----------



## crabdog

zenki said:


> Now if only there's an FR


There might be...


----------



## Tonymac136

heikkönen said:


> I think I'll buy this one or the BLON. But really not sure about which one will satisfy me more. I'm gonna do some search on the web and give the final decision. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I've just bought the CVJ from AliExpress. Hope it'll reach me after a long journey



You've probably done the right thing. The Blon is great, but it's also quite limited technically. It's got a very "vinyl through vintage hifi and big floorstanding speakers" sound, which isn't for everyone. I've also found my Xiaomi Pocophone doesn't really give it enough power to really sing. I'm not sure how much power the iPhone puts out but I'd be slow to recommend the Blon to someone as an only IEM or if they were using a phone as a source. Look forward to hearing your opinion on the CVJ


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong (Jun 21, 2020)

cleg said:


> no, details are good, not perfect, but good for this range. CA16 is just less focusing on micro-contrast as, let's say, TRN VX


CCA C16 v A6 Mini for detail and air?


----------



## jant71 (Jun 21, 2020)

Who else is thinkin' the FiiO FD1 might just be a top budget contender?? Or could they just be jumping on the Beryllium bandwagon. I would hope they took the Urbanfun and constructed it to beat it in SQ. At least I hope that is what FiiO as a brand name would do. Not that great to just make something but make it with purpose and against the competition.


----------



## lgcubana

jant71 said:


> Who else is thinkin' the FiiO FD1 might just be a top budget contender?? Or could they just be jumping on the Beryllium bandwagon. I would hope they took the Urbanfun and constructed it to beat it in SQ. At least I hope that is what FiiO as a brand name would do. Not that great to just make something but make it with purpose and against the competition.


I’ll let you know when I get mine, in hopefully two weeks.  I missed out on an FH7 deal recently and it was the beryllium driver (vs the polymer driver in my FH5) that peaked my interest.


----------



## jant71 (Jun 21, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> I’ll let you know when I get mine, in hopefully two weeks.  I missed out on an FH7 deal recently and it was the beryllium driver (vs the polymer driver in my FH5) that peaked my interest.



I saw 2 blue left on Amazon for $59.99 so I got one coming as well. Said two in stock but they don't have a delivery date yet so they may be expecting them for their fulfillment service but might not have them in just yet.


----------



## JEHL

heikkönen said:


> I think I'll buy this one or the BLON. But really not sure about which one will satisfy me more. I'm gonna do some search on the web and give the final decision. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I've just bought the CVJ from AliExpress. Hope it'll reach me after a long journey


Hold up you said iPhone 8 but how are you plugging it? The apple USB type-C to 3.5mm adapter?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Hello everyone, it's been a while here. Thanks to Covid-19 and Indo-China tensions, AliExpress doesn't ship to India anymore and thus halting my Chi-Fi spending spree. At least, my wallet is happy. Lol. Anyways, was looking to order from Penon or other such sites which ship from Singapore in the hopes that, it might be delivered without any hindrance. It would be helpful if the community can guide me here.

I prefer Harman-neutral signature and listen to variety of genres ranging from Indian classical to metal, pop, rock, hip-hop, fusion, and Bollywood.

As around ~$100 mark, was thinking of going for Moondrop Starfield. Signature is right down my alley and has great impressions as well. Any other options should I check?

Also, any reviews yet for T2 Plus? They look like P4 and Urbanfun lovechild. Does it have Tin house signature?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SenyorC (Jun 21, 2020)

I haven't really posted any of my reviews here but I thought I would share a couple of them, to at least put something back into the thread that I get so much info from.

My first is of the Blon BL-03, which is certainly not a new IEM and has tons of reviews and impressions out there already, but here are my impressions anyway.

If anyone would prefer to read it in Spanish, all my reviews are posted in English and Spanish on my blog: https://achoreviews.blogspot.com

This review is also part of the first episode of Acho Reviews on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDgjgW4BKkT2PmNCGAqLs7Q

Anyway, enough blatant and shamless publicity, here is my take on the Blon BL-03...







The Blon BL-03 are by no means a recent release, at least at the speed that Chinese IEMs are released. However, they seemed to get a lot of praise (maybe too much) so after not purchasing any IEMs since the ZS10 Pro (or was it the ZSN Pro?), I decided to give them a try and see what the hype was about.

I purchased them a couple of months ago but due to the Covid issues, they went around in circles for a while, with me even cancelling the order at least twice but they still showed up in the end, and to be honest I am glad they did so that I could form my own opinion.






I purchased the version with a microphone as it was actually cheaper than the version without and after checking them out online, I had already come to the conclusion that I would be changing the cable anyway. The connectors used are 2 pin 0.78mm so I swapped it out for a balanced cable from NiceHCK.

The shell of these IEMs is made completely of metal, however, they are not heavy, weighing in at around 8g per side.

The finish seems to be well done and gives them an impression of costing more than they actually do (they cost 30€ here on Amazon).

Normally, I will only use foam tips on the majority of my IEMs barring a few exceptions. This is due to personal comfort and I am willing to sacrifice whatever I may lose due to the foam in exchange for the comfort. I actually found them quite comfortable with silicone tips although I did have to mess around to get the left side to seal properly but once I swapped over to foam tips, these issues disappeared.

I have read many people that find find the BL03 uncomfortable, due to the short insertion, in my case I must say that I do not have this problem. In fact, I find them to be very comfortable, probably one of the most comfortable IEMs I have tried to date.






Their sound is slightly V shaped, well, it is actually sort of between a V and an L, which I guess is a signature that appeals to more people interested in IEMs at this price.

The bass is very present, although not excessive in my opinion, but it does have issues that I will mention in a moment.

The mids, although slightly recessed, in their higher part resolve pretty well.

As for treble, again, it is there but doesn't present too much sibilance, at least in the majority of songs.

To give a brief recap on what I found while listening to these, I will break it down into music
categories rather than specific songs, as I found that they remained very similar while playing songs of the same type.

*EDM...*

Let me start by saying that I am not much of an EDM listener, however, when I first tried the BL03 it inspired me to listen to some EDM.

The majority of songs were from a few years ago (2015-2018) and I couldn’t give you names as I just put a random list on Tidal and let it play.

With this genre, I found the Blon to defend themselves pretty well, with very present bass, without being excessive, and good clarity in the treble. I think that the sound signature of these IEMs works well for this type of music, although some songs that were more vocal centric did show up the recess in the mids.

*Hip-Hop...*

This is a genre that I listened to a lot until 5 or 6 years ago. I have a few albums that I like to use to test headphones and speakers, being “2001” by Dr.Dre and “All Eyez on Me” by Tupac.

The first album, 2001 by Dr.Dre, I started listening to without really noticing any issues but the longer I listened the more I started to feel that the bass and lower mids were colliding and creating a sensation of being congested and even dirty sounding. When not paying much attention they were acceptable but as soon as I focused on the music, the whole of the lower mids seemed to get more and more congested.

Moving on to the All Eyez on Me album by Tupac, I noticed the exact same issue as with the Dre album. Again, the lower mids seemed to suffer from a bleed from the bass, but on top of that, the whole lower mid range just sounded congested and lacking clarity.

*Acoustic...*

Moving on, I am a great lover of acoustic music, mainly while I work. I am referring to songs that are mainly based on spanish guitars, acoustic guitars, vocals (mainly female) etc.

Here I didn’t notice the issues I found with Hip Hop. I think that due to the separation of instruments and the songs not being as busy, it did not congest the lower mids as much.

In fact, the sound of guitars, acoustic bass etc. is very pleasant. I wouldn’t say that they have perfect timbre but the stringed instruments sounded very real and full of life.

Sometimes songs that have a larger amount of instruments, particularly when piano is involved, the lower mids can again feel congested but nowhere near to the extreme as I found with the hip hop albums I mentioned.

Voices are clear and natural sounding, at least to my ears, and I actually enjoyed listening to acoustic music on the BL03 while working. They are by no means perfect for this genre but I needed to focus on the music of songs I have heard many times in order to pick the faults.

*Modern pop…*

Due to their V shaped signature, ok, L shape, without being overpowering, I am sure that many will love these for modern pop, and I must say that I am quite happy with them myself.

I think these adapt quite well to modern pop although I find that they do much better with female vocals than male vocals, especially deep male vocals, mainly due to the congestion in the lower mids that I have already mentioned.

*Measurements… *






On the graph you can clearly see the V shaped (ok, L shaped  )signature that the BL03 have and how the bass is elevated. To be honest, the graph shows the bass to be more exaggerated than it really is, at least to my ears.

If we compare them to the ZS10 Pro, an IEM that I have listened to a lot and holds its own pretty well (especially with a little EQ), we can see even more the elevated bass that the Blon has.






_*These measurements are taken on my own sistem that is in no way calibrated to match the systems of any other person. My measurements must not be compared to any other measurements taken on any other system and are only presented as a guide to compare between different IEMs I have measured. For more info on how I do my measurements, you can visit this link: __https://achoreviewsenglish.blogspot.com/2020/06/acho-reviews-measurements.html_


*Conclusions...*

For me they are a very comfortable IEM, although I know I am a minority.
The imaging is pretty acceptable although soundstage is not the widest, but it is difficult to find a good soundstage in IEMs in this price range.

The timbre is good, particularly on stringed acoustic instruments, although I did find the Cajon and similar percussion instruments to sound a little off at times. This is noticeable on songs like “La Luna” by Ottmar Lieback and Luna Negra, where the space between instruments and their placing is good but the timbre of the cajon can sometimes seem a little strange.

With songs that have a lot of movement in the bass and lower mids, the congestion in these frequencies presents itself again and again. It is very noticeable in songs like “Black Muse” by Prince.

On simpler songs, where these frequencies are not saturated, they respond quite well and I don’t feel that it is an excess of bass or even the bleed that causes it, I think that it is there lack of speed for resolving the different instruments that share that same sonic space.

The majority of my time listening to the Blon BL03 has been with the Shanling M2X (balanced) and a few hours on the JDS Labs Atom for analyzing purposes. I did, however, run them from the Loxjie P20 (fed by the SU-8) and really enjoyed them as background music while working. Admittedly, I wasn’t really focusing on the music but I had them for periods of 4 and 5 hours without complaints (mainly acoustic music).

I think that for the 30€ they cost me, they are certainly worth it. They have their issues but they also have their strong points and luckily one of them is with one of my preferred genres.


----------



## SenyorC (Jun 21, 2020)

As a second post, I will leave my impressions of the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014, mainly because the review turned into a comparison to the Blon's more than anything else.

Again, this review is available in English and Spanish on my blog: https://achoreviews.blogspot.com

It is also part of the second episode of Acho Reviews on YouTube (in Spanish): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDgjgW4BKkT2PmNCGAqLs7Q

Here is my review...






Shortly after receiving the Blon BL03, which I just reviewed recently (you can find that review here: Review - Blon BL03), I received the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014, which is a name I can’t remember without looking it up each time, so I’ll just refer to them as the UF. Due to receiving these at more or less the same time and dividing listening time between the two, it is understandable that I will compare them directly to the BL03, especially after reading some comments that said that the YBF were a better version of the BL03 with the problems resolved.






*Build...*

At first glance, they look nearly identical to the Blon’s but they are in fact very different, both in comfort and sound.

The general consensus on these is that they are more comfortable than the BL03 due to having a longer insertion, however, personally I preferred the comfort of the Blons, although these are not uncomfortable, I just find that the right side has a habit of moving even when using foam tips. Saying that, each person's anatomy is completely different so it will all be down to personal preference.

The shells of the UF are also made of metal, are quite light and are of a similar size, except for the length of the nozzle, but in my opinion that is more or less where the similarities end.

The cable that is included is not the worst, it is acceptable, although there are much better cables out there. For connections the UF uses MMCX style connectors and that is one of its biggest flaws appears. There are many complaints about the QC of these, with people reporting defective connectors upon arrival and also the connectors breaking when swapping the cable.

In my case, I haven’t has this issue but it is something to definitely be aware of.






*Sound...*

As I said, in my opinion they are quite different to the BL03.

The bass is a lost less present which creates a much more balanced sound in the lower registries. They do not lack bass, it is there when it is needed, it is just not as dominant as on the Blon’s and does not seem to leak into the lower mids.

Due to this, the mids, especially male voices, seem clearer and better presented.

When reaching up into the treble, I have not noticed any sibilance except on tracks that are really harsh themselves, and I would say that the treble is the part that is most similar to the BL03 although a little tamer. These are not harsh IEMs, at least in the treble.

The details of the UF are pretty good, with decent speed and separation when dealing with more congested and intense parts of songs.

However, the timbre, in my opinion, is a long way from being good.






*EDM...*

As I spent some time listening to EDM on the Blon’s and it seems that this review is more of a comparison than anything else, I feel it is only fair to give them a try with the same music that I reached my conclusions with regarding them.

I will repeat that I am not a great fan of electronic music but I have given the UF a few hours with some boom boom.

My impression is that they are very clear but do not represent the bass in enough quantity or quality for this kind of music. After listening to EDM on the Blon, with the UF it is as though someone has turned down (or off) the subwoofer. I did not find myself having fun with EDM on these at all.

*Hip-Hop...*

With Hip Hop, specifically the “2001” album by Dre and the “All Eyez On Me” album by Tupac, I found them much better than the Blon. Due to the fact that the lower mids are much cleaner, it is much easier to appreciate the details. While the timbre is again not correct, as this music does not feature many real instruments (at least on these albums) it is not as noticeable. If you have listened to these albums as many times as I have, then you will notice that they sound different but it is not something that makes you feel they sound wrong.

*Acoustic... *

Moving on to what is probably my favourite genre, at least for general listening, this is where the UF fail for me.

With acoustic music, referring to mainly Spanish guitars, acoustic guitars, acoustic basses, female vocals etc. the clarity and details are more than acceptable, there is a general cleanliness and separation of the instruments that is great, but the instruments themselves sound lifeless.

It is not that they sound bad, as I said, they are very clean, but the timbre is completely off, resulting in hollow sounding stringed instruments, missing the body that makes them sound real, as though a filter has been added or the wrong mic has been used.

The voices are again clean and well defined but missing the life that is needed in this kind of music. There is no warmth to speak of.

Seeing this problem, I spent some time listening to someone who, in my opinion, is one of the best non amplified guitarists in history, Paco De Lucia.

Unfortunately the result is the same. Even though every note is presented with perfect clarity, it is missing the body that makes the Spanish guitar the great instrument that it is.

*Modern Pop...*

With modern pop they do seem to do a little better, depending on the song. As long as the track in question is not based on stringed instruments and pianos, on other words, not acoustic, the sound signature of the UF actually presents the music in a way that I like.

As they have a more neutral signature than others, such as the Blon, they do not exaggerate the V shape that is already baked into so much of the modern releases, making it feel a little more relaxed.

At no moment do they seem to loose control or clarity, even in tracks that are overly bass heavy, and the bass does not have a negative impact on the mids at all.

*Measurements... *






Taking a look at the measurements, it shows how the UF are pretty neutral, or are at least aimed that way. The graph does show a peak around 12kHz as it is rolling off, however, that is not something I noticed while listening, maybe due to the fact that although it shows as a peak, it is actually lower than the rest of the frequencies.

If we look at the UF in comparison to the Blon BL03, it is very easy to see how the bass is much more exaggerated on the Blon, in fact, all the way up to around 2kHz the Blons are more exaggerated. The frequency curve is very similar between the two except for that last peak as treble rolls off which is about 1kHz higher on the UF.






This goes to prove that the frequency response is just a small part of judging the sound of an IEM, as I would say that the sound is from two different worlds.

_*These measurements are taken on my own system that is in no way calibrated to match the systems of any other person. My measurements must not be compared to any other measurements taken on any other system and are only presented as a guide to compare between different IEMs I have measured. For more info on how I do my measurements, you can visit this link: __https://achoreviewsenglish.blogspot.com/2020/06/acho-reviews-measurements.html_

*My conclusions…*

While the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 (yes, I looked it up) have some things going for them that I had not yet found in any IEM of this price range, such as their detail, separation of instruments and in general their capability to deal with even the most complex passages, they also lack some things that I find neccesary in an IEM, especially when listening for pleasure.

Their soundstage is not excessively wide and their imaging is ok but not great, this can be noticed by using the typical tracks like “Letter” by Yoshi Orikawa and “La Luna” by Ottmar Liebert & Luna Negra.

The incorrect timbre, that results in the life that is missing from guitars and other acoustic instruments, is something that, at least for me, stops me from enjoying the music.

I think that they would be great for editing purposes, or even mixing, as long as you already know what the music sounds like before you mix it. In fact, I could quite easily use these as monitors on stage, where it is important to hear what is going on around me, replacing the ZS10 Pro that I have been using until now, but I find the ZS10 Pro more comfortable.

But for music listening purposes, which is the main reason for purchasing these, I prefer the Blon BL03 (even with the dirtiness in the lower mids), the ZS10 Pro or even the Sony MH755 which cost me 1/6 of the price of these.


----------



## heikkönen

JEHL said:


> Hold up you said iPhone 8 but how are you plugging it? The apple USB type-C to 3.5mm adapter?


Yeah, by using that one. So, should I change the adapter or should I change the headphone? You made me kinda scared actually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

heikkönen said:


> Yeah, by using that one. So, should I change the adapter or should I change the headphone? You made me kinda scared actually.


https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...pple-vs-google-usb-c-headphone-adapters.5541/

You shouldn't have any problems with their adapter. Especially with the low impedance and high sensitivity of the cvj csa.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 21, 2020)

heikkönen said:


> Yeah, by using that one. So, should I change the adapter or should I change the headphone? You made me kinda scared actually.


Actually it uses lightning, doesnt it? I keep forgetting that but yeah I dont know much about the lightning adapter but their usb type-c adapter is ABSURDLY GOOD for what's more or less a sub $10 DAC, probably far better than most phones' onboard audio solutions.

I remember also the usb type-c adapter measuring 0.9Ω which is very good, I think your adapter should have no issues, but again I'm assuming the lightning adapter uses the same DAC as its usb type-c counterpart.

Edit: I also saw on the CVJ CSA page that it uses the standard 2 pin 0.78mm connector rather than the QDC one that also KZ uses. but ali express storefronts list it as 2 pin 0.75mm... I'm confused.


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> I’ll let you know when I get mine, in hopefully two weeks.  I missed out on an FH7 deal recently and it was the beryllium driver (vs the polymer driver in my FH5) that peaked my interest.





jant71 said:


> I saw 2 blue left on Amazon for $59.99 so I got one coming as well. Said two in stock but they don't have a delivery date yet so they may be expecting them for their fulfillment service but might not have them in just yet.



Look forward to your reviews and impressions on the FD1!

I tried asking a Fiio rep and some sellers for a graph for the FD1, they refused to release it. Oh wells.

The Fiio FD1 shell looks like the Jade Audio's shell, and that was super comfortable and well fitting, so at least comfort shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Nimweth

heikkönen said:


> I think I'll buy this one or the BLON. But really not sure about which one will satisfy me more. I'm gonna do some search on the web and give the final decision. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I've just bought the CVJ from AliExpress. Hope it'll reach me after a long journey


You might like to read my review of the CSA here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...sions-sharing-reference-list.805930/page-1626


----------



## jeejack

IEManiac said:


> No strident, harsh highs?


I did not notice such a thing. I use silicone tips


----------



## zenki

crabdog said:


> There might be...



OMG That FR... (6k peak might be problematic)
If I don't have sora2 at the moment I would've pulled the trigger


----------



## crabdog

zenki said:


> OMG That FR... (6k peak might be problematic)
> If I don't have sora2 at the moment I would've pulled the trigger


The 6kHz does pop up on some recordings, which is why I said it can run a bit hot at times. Pretty good set for people who like a bit of treble in the mix though.


----------



## cleg

rogthefrog said:


> CCA C16 v A6 Mini for detail and air?



Sorry, I didn't test Mini A6


----------



## durwood

Dani157 said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a while here. Thanks to Covid-19 and Indo-China tensions, AliExpress doesn't ship to India anymore and thus halting my Chi-Fi spending spree. At least, my wallet is happy. Lol. Anyways, was looking to order from Penon or other such sites which ship from Singapore in the hopes that, it might be delivered without any hindrance. It would be helpful if the community can guide me here.
> 
> I prefer Harman-neutral signature and listen to variety of genres ranging from Indian classical to metal, pop, rock, hip-hop, fusion, and Bollywood.
> 
> ...



There are reviews of the moondrop starfield, tin hifi t2 plus and urbanfun up at audioreviews. Here is the tinhifi t2 plus.
https://www.audioreviews.org/tin-hifi-t2-plus-review-jk/


----------



## IEMusic

I’m anxiously awaiting some initial impressions on the FiiO FD1.  Very curious how that sounds, especially compared to the UrbanFun (though there are now 3 different versions?).


----------



## Podster

Love the Starfileds and should be loving my T2 Plus soon


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> I’m anxiously awaiting some initial impressions on the FiiO FD1.  Very curious how that sounds, especially compared to the UrbanFun (though there are now 3 different versions?).


with the way things are going with the urbanfun, the Fiio FD1 will probably get a default win over it


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> with the way things are going with the urbanfun, the Fiio FD1 will probably get a default win over it


“My mama always said, ‘Life was like a box of iss014s . You never know what you’re gonna get.'”, updated for 2020


----------



## Coyro

lgcubana said:


> “My mama always said, ‘Life was like a box of iss014s . You never know what you’re gonna get.'”, updated for 2020


Aside the damn MMCX, that I hate and it clearly feels the same towards me, I'd say it's the pretty common Chi-Fi lottery.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if to some the Tin HiFi T2 Plus will sound dark since it FR wise anyway, every Tin HiFi before it seems to have more treble.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> I wonder if to some the Tin HiFi T2 Plus will sound dark since it FR wise anyway, every Tin HiFi before it seems to have more treble.


I think I’d like that.  I don’t want the same signature over and over.


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> with the way things are going with the urbanfun, the Fiio FD1 will probably get a default win over it


Sadly, yes.  They already allegedly shipped my UFs.  At least it‘s not too expensive a gamble.


----------



## gr33nhorn

got myself a QKZ AK6 - sound pretty nice and smooth - better than the more expensive chifi stuff i have (KZ ZS7 and mi pro HD)
but the bass is nowhere close to an MDR XB50AP. my my search for a warm basshead upgrade over the XB50 continues. 
Challenge is that most of the so called "basshead" IEM's have an equally sharp high end, and I'm somewhat sensitive - so still looking for a warm, bassy but resolving budget IEM


----------



## MrDelicious

gr33nhorn said:


> got myself a QKZ AK6 - sound pretty nice and smooth - better than the more expensive chifi stuff i have (KZ ZS7 and mi pro HD)
> but the bass is nowhere close to an MDR XB50AP. my my search for a warm basshead upgrade over the XB50 continues.
> Challenge is that most of the so called "basshead" IEM's have an equally sharp high end, and I'm somewhat sensitive - so still looking for a warm, bassy but resolving budget IEM


Check out Final E3000.


----------



## lgcubana

gr33nhorn said:


> got myself a QKZ AK6 - sound pretty nice and smooth - better than the more expensive chifi stuff i have (KZ ZS7 and mi pro HD)
> but the bass is nowhere close to an MDR XB50AP. my my search for a warm basshead upgrade over the XB50 continues.
> Challenge is that most of the so called "*basshead*" IEM's have an equally sharp high end, and I'm somewhat sensitive - so still looking for a warm, bassy but resolving budget IEM


I share the same quest.  I found the only way to achieve this (with IEMs under $100 USD), was with an EQ, to do a cut at the offending frequency.  For portable use, you can get a (Bluetooth receiver) Radsone ES100 MKI for $80 on Amazon or as low as $63, for "Amazon renewed guaranteed".


----------



## baskingshark (Jun 24, 2020)

lgcubana said:


> You never know what you’re gonna get.



If you even *get* the Urbanfun in the first place. Certain folks in the urbanfun thread said they didn't even receive their Urbanfun after a few months from ordering, I think coronavirus is really wracking havoc on logistics and transport. Yeah but agreed, it is a bummer not knowing if the QC issues are fixed or even what driver type (noble metal? or beryllium?) one is gonna get. I know the latest claims are these issues are fixed, but who knows whether old stock is sent to your mail? And they sneakily jacked the price up from the $39 USD release price to $69 USD now.

I gave it a miss due to these issues, even though reviews are good for it. I do hope they fix the QC and delivery issues though, I would be keen to try it out one day.



gr33nhorn said:


> got myself a QKZ AK6 - sound pretty nice and smooth - better than the more expensive chifi stuff i have (KZ ZS7 and mi pro HD)
> but the bass is nowhere close to an MDR XB50AP. my my search for a warm basshead upgrade over the XB50 continues.
> Challenge is that most of the so called "basshead" IEM's have an equally sharp high end, and I'm somewhat sensitive - so still looking for a warm, bassy but resolving budget IEM



I have a few sub $100 USD basshead sets that don't have sharp treble/upper mids, but some of them are out of production or hard to find:
1) *Toneking Ninetails* - it has 9 tuning options (via front and rear filters). When adding both front/back filters to be the bassiest variant, it can really cause jaw rattling bass with amping, though the bass is so copious it causes midbass bleed and ain't the tightest, but the treble is non fatiguing for me on this tuning option. Details and resolution are above average for a DD set, but won't trump equivalently priced multi BA sets.

2) *Semkarch SKC CNT1* - just a tinge shy of basshead quantities with the black filters, but it has quite good subbass extension, treble is non fatiguing. Hard to find now though as it is out of production. Bass is on the faster side for a DD set.

3) *TRN IM2* - V shaped and non fatiguing treble. Artifiical timbre and overly recessed mids, but nothing much to complain for the price of ~ $14 USD.

4) *TFZ No. 3* - legit basshead set with good technicalities for a single DD set. The upper mids are on the border of harsh for me, but treble is not fatiguing except an occasional 8 kHz spike with trumpets/brass instruments.


----------



## Coyro

lgcubana said:


> I share the same quest. I found the only way to achieve this (with IEMs under $100 USD), was with an EQ, to do a cut at the offending frequency.


Micropore mod can help with the treble issue, but it's a shame when you buy a new piece of gear and must tinker on it first.


----------



## lgcubana (Jun 24, 2020)

Coyro said:


> Micropore mod can help with the treble issue, but it's a shame when you buy a new piece of gear and must tinker on it first.


IMO, micropore tape is more of a broad stroke, where as a decent EQ can hone in on exactly what ails you.  My JVC FD-01 being the exception; they needed both frequency dampening and EQ.

When I 1st started to take this hobby seriously (way,way back in 2018  ) I was of the same mindset: why do I have to modify my brand new purchase from day one; it should just work.  But even back then, I was adding foam tips; which I didn't really recognize as a modification, at the time.

Now it's automatic that I order a 2.5 mm balanced cable with any new IEM.


----------



## IEMusic

gr33nhorn said:


> got myself a QKZ AK6 - sound pretty nice and smooth - better than the more expensive chifi stuff i have (KZ ZS7 and mi pro HD)
> but the bass is nowhere close to an MDR XB50AP. my my search for a warm basshead upgrade over the XB50 continues.
> Challenge is that most of the so called "basshead" IEM's have an equally sharp high end, and I'm somewhat sensitive - so still looking for a warm, bassy but resolving budget IEM





MrDelicious said:


> Check out Final E3000.



I agree.  I would take a look at the E3000, E4000, and E5000.   I recently bought the E3000.   It’s very warm, with a lot of bass, but the upper mids and treble are smooth, and not bright at all.  Important caveat, those E series IEMs need a LOT of power for an IEM, in order to come alive.  I wouldn’t count on most cell phones being able to adequately power them.  The E3000 has a fixed cable, so you can’t run it balanced, but the E4000 and E5000 have removable cables.


----------



## IEManiac

Dani157 said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a while here. Thanks to Covid-19 and Indo-China tensions, AliExpress doesn't ship to India anymore and thus halting my Chi-Fi spending spree. At least, my wallet is happy. Lol. Anyways, was looking to order from Penon or other such sites which ship from Singapore in the hopes that, it might be delivered without any hindrance. It would be helpful if the community can guide me here.
> 
> I prefer Harman-neutral signature and listen to variety of genres ranging from Indian classical to metal, pop, rock, hip-hop, fusion, and Bollywood.
> 
> ...



*IBasso IT00*


----------



## eldss

Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all


----------



## baskingshark

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all



3 of the audio gear I ordered around end march/april from Aliexpress got sent back to the seller. Aliexpress refunded me (I showed photos of the shipment being cancelled from tracking sites). About 5 - 6 other stuff I ordered in the same timeframe made it thru, but with a delay of a few weeks to months.

I think this is a result of logistics and transport issues due to the coronavirus, it is to be expected I guess. Moving forward, this may be the new normal as long as global flights are limited due to the coronavirus, so a lot of our gear is gonna be waiting at the airport to get space on the next limited plane flights out. Transport fees may also rise due to less flights. But I guess we are kinda privileged to be worrying about delayed gear when the folks elsewhere might be battling with life and death due to covid, or not have jobs due to it. So I just wait patiently for the deliveries, in the big scheme of things our audio hobby isn't as important as health and wealth I guess. Would be good to spend time with the gear we already have too instead of waiting for the next hypetrain!!


----------



## Podster (Jun 24, 2020)

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all



I have no faith in any of the Ali-Ex shipping logistics info! I have orders from March that have not arrived and April orders that have been handed over too the Airlines since mid April and I'm pretty sure it does not take 60 days in flight to get to the US! Scary part is I've had orders close as finished with no proof of delivery, but alas things are still trickling in but you just never know when.


----------



## sutosuto

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all


I ordered few items end of March except one have not received it yet. Open dispute but no answer yet for my refund request.


----------



## Qualcheduno

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all


I've ordered at the end of march with the anniversary sale, and my earphones arrived less than a week ago


----------



## Podster

sutosuto said:


> I ordered few items end of March except one have not received it yet. Open dispute but no answer yet for my refund request.



Yep and these Vendors with basic auto replies annoy me and I've yet to have a successful dispute with Ali-Ex so I have a moratorium on Ali-Ex right now and they keep reminding me I have an almost $500 cart on hold! I'll order from Drop, eBay and Penon who get orders to me within 2 weeks but until COVID is put to bed Ali-Ex is on hold for me.


----------



## gr33nhorn

I ordered around 12 things from may 18-22. the AK6 was ordered on 22, and was the first thing i have recieved - the rest of the stuff is still in transit, and USPS has not even recieved them


----------



## RikudouGoku

Same here, have an order from april 27. Still havent arrived in my country...I requested the seller to extend the purchase protection as it is running out in 3 days. 

(meanwhile with DHL, takes maximum 2 weeks to get here...)


----------



## bystander

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all


My recent orders are stuck in a consolidated warehouse for more than two weeks and another one I made at the end of May was "handled to airline"  and disappeared. Probably into another dimension. I once had a streak of two orders delivered precisely in 10 days in 2019. Too good to be true nowadays.


----------



## sutosuto

Podster said:


> Yep and these Vendors with basic auto replies annoy me and I've yet to have a successful dispute with Ali-Ex so I have a moratorium on Ali-Ex right now and they keep reminding me I have an almost $500 cart on hold! I'll order from Drop, eBay and Penon who get orders to me within 2 weeks but until COVID is put to bed Ali-Ex is on hold for me.


That's a lot of money. Hope you will get all your items.

I also have one item from Penon directly and shipped early end of May and have not reached me yet. And it's strange they have to ship it all the way to Netherlands to send it to Singapore according to the delivery status and it is stucked in Netherlands.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all


I ordered one item the end of April and one the beginning of May. They FINALLY arrived in the US a couple days ago and are in customs right now.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

IEMusic said:


> I agree.  I would take a look at the E3000, E4000, and E5000.   I recently bought the E3000.   It’s very warm, with a lot of bass, but the upper mids and treble are smooth, and not bright at all.  Important caveat, those E series IEMs need a LOT of power for an IEM, in order to come alive.  I wouldn’t count on most cell phones being able to adequately power them.  The E3000 has a fixed cable, so you can’t run it balanced, but the E4000 and E5000 have removable cables.


I agree with the E3000. Also, I was quite surprised at how much power they need. I bought them for my basshead girlfriend and she couldn't get them loud enough off of her phone. Ended up buying her T2 Galaxies (which I'm happy about, because they actually surprised me).


----------



## IEMusic

eldss said:


> Those of you who have ordered from AliExpress since The end of April, have you received your products? I’m still waiting for stuff ordered last week of April. Also I get the feeling Aluexpress sellers aren’t not transparent about the inventory they hold and when they actually ship products. I see stuff being dispatched for weeks before there is any movement at all



Maybe this can provide a better outlet.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shipping-discussions.935735/


----------



## kmmbd (Jun 25, 2020)

Just received the Moondrop Starfield.

First impressions: great build and design, but I don't like the stock cable at all. Even stock KZ cable is better and I never thought that's possible.

As for the sound, not sure if this is the intended signature but they sound too boring and lacks dynamics. Also the sub-bass rumble is almost absent for some reason. I initially thought it to be a seal issue but after trying multiple eartips, that doesn't seem to be the case. I will listen to them for a while before passing the final judgment but for now, not too impressed.

*Edit:* It seems that I didn't push in the pin on the left earpiece hard enough, that's why the bass sounded off (although there was sound, surprisingly). Now, the bass is rather articulate, although it still doesn't rumble below 30Hz so extension isn't the best. The midrange is really good, vocals are absolutely spot-on. The treble is there mostly to complement the sound rather than dominate. Imaging is pretty decent but the soundstage is kinda intimate, not claustrophobic though. 

Hopefully I can share more over the weeks.


----------



## OleOlafOle

Otto Motor said:


> *A FOODIE'S GUIDE TO EARPHONES *



Burp!


----------



## Qualcheduno

kmmbd said:


> Just received the Moondrop Starfield.
> 
> First impressions: great build and design, but I don't like the stock cable at all. Even stock KZ cable is better and I never thought that's possible.
> 
> As for the sound, not sure if this is the intended signature but they sound too boring and lacks dynamics. Also the sub-bass rumble is almost absent for some reason. I initially thought it to be a seal issue but after trying multiple eartips, that doesn't seem to be the case. I will listen to them for a while before passing the final judgment but for now, not too impressed.


Yes, they surely are on the safe side, so for those who are less sensitive than me they can sound boring, BUT I don't agree with you on the bass department, mine reaches pretty deep and hits with a fair amount of punchiness


----------



## IEMusic

It probably needs a little bit of time for the DD to break in.  I’ve never read any reports of anyone complaining of too little bass with the Starfields.


----------



## kmmbd (Jun 25, 2020)

The bass is definitely there, not complaining about the quantity of the bass. It's more about the quality of it since I don't get the sub-bass rumble post 35Hz and it felt like the bass lacked textured, though I mostly tried on Rock/Hard Rock songs. I will take turns listening to them over the week, let's see how it develops.

*Edit: *@Qualcheduno @IEMusic it turns out the cable on the left wasn't plugged in properly. Detected this issue after listening to them individually. Now they sound as they should.


----------



## IEMusic

kmmbd said:


> The bass is definitely there, not complaining about the quantity of the bass. It's more about the quality of it since I don't get the sub-bass rumble post 35Hz and it felt like the bass lacked textured, though I mostly tried on Rock/Hard Rock songs. I will take turns listening to them over the week, let's see how it develops.


Hopefully the quality of bass/sub bass improves for you.  I would think that would change the most if there is any change with driver break in.


----------



## gr33nhorn (Jun 25, 2020)

MrDelicious said:


> Check out Final E3000.





lgcubana said:


> I share the same quest.  I found the only way to achieve this (with IEMs under $100 USD), was with an EQ, to do a cut at the offending frequency.  For portable use, you can get a (Bluetooth receiver) Radsone ES100 MKI for $80 on Amazon or as low as $63, for "Amazon renewed guaranteed".





baskingshark said:


> I have a few sub $100 USD basshead sets that don't have sharp treble/upper mids, but some of them are out of production or hard to find:





IEMusic said:


> I agree.  I would take a look at the E3000, E4000, and E5000.   I recently bought the E3000.   It’s very warm, with a lot of bass, but the upper mids and treble are smooth, and not bright at all.  Important caveat, those E series IEMs need a LOT of power for an IEM, in order to come alive.  I wouldn’t count on most cell phones being able to adequately power them.  The E3000 has a fixed cable, so you can’t run it balanced, but the E4000 and E5000 have removable cables.



Thanks to everyone for the recommendations - I did go through the E3000 reviews - decided against it for now because its price is just under $50 - which brings it into my semi serious budget range (and at that price, most of the reviews say the sub bass isnt enough, and the cable is fixed - which puts them in the "maybe" category)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Rose Aurora?

In other news, i got a pair of KZ ZS1. I am very impressed. the bass on this thing is very nice - approaches the sony XB50AP - only con is that the sub bass is slightly less, and slightly muddied mid bass, but handles EQ and power pretty nicely. The jury is still out on if the highs are better (they are definitely not worse). But found out this is the new version, not the original, so the bass is lesser - can't imagine what the bass in those would have been. Mids are also smooth and not too recessed. Overall the signature is pretty much what i prefer.

Letting it burn in, will check back in later. Also because these are DD, i can amp them to the limit and not worry about blowing up the DD drivers.  I hope instead of cramming 10 BA drivers into a shell, somebody would put some effort into making a good 2 DD IEM with some subwoofer level bass, and smooth and warm, but detailed highs (something that should be easier to achieve with a 2DD combo) - something like a combo of a blon bl03 driver for the highs/mids, and the sony xb50 driver for the lows.


----------



## DBaldock9

gr33nhorn said:


> ...
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Rose Aurora?
> 
> ...



I've got a set.
The Aurora uses the same fairly thin shell as the Kinera BA05 / BD005 (comfortable to wear while sleeping).
They don't have as much low Bass as the BA05 or Tennmak Pro, but have a more balanced sound, with a nice wide Sound Stage.


----------



## Slater

gr33nhorn said:


> In other news, i got a pair of KZ ZS1.



Do you know which version of the ZS1 you got?

If you take off the ear tip and look at the end of the nozzle, does it have stainless steel nozzle mesh, or a brass piece with a hole in the middle?


----------



## gr33nhorn

Slater said:


> Do you know which version of the ZS1 you got?


It's the new one - with the wire mesh in the nozzle and no brass /crossover board.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

Just got my blon bl-05 today (was 3 weeks shipping to the Netherlands from Alie)

I really like them after a couple of hours of use. Bass sound signature like the bl-03 but more sharp highs (more sparkle). I know it's a love or hate product put I'm sold to them.i prefer them over the bl-03, ie80s, tinhifi p1 and T2, ikkio oh1 and more 

Now in the trail ofnoredereing a cema cable for it. Stock cable is crap but works better on the bl-05 than on the bl-03. Also the bl-05 works better with less propper sources. Like a fiio m5 or Meizu dac.


----------



## darmanastartes

kmmbd said:


> First impressions: great build and design, but I don't like the stock cable at all. Even stock KZ cable is better and I never thought that's possible.


Oh c'mon, the cable is not *that* bad.


----------



## Podster

darmanastartes said:


> Oh c'mon, the cable is not *that* bad.



Agreed, I like kmmbd but the cable on the Starfield is not that bad and I'm not sure what KZ cables he's talking about? I think the Starfield cable is as good as some of the KZ upgrade cables even. Not sure of his source either as my Starfields on my Opus #1 are quite lively and not boring to me in the least but you know my motto, we all hear them a little differently


----------



## gr33nhorn

when it rains, it pours! all my aliexpress orders seem to have decided to come at once! 
got my opera factory OM1 and the VJJB N30. now the VJJB seems to have a lot of promise. 
Its pretty low sensitivity - doesnt hit decent volumes off my phone or laptop, but run them off an amp and then suddenly it becomes pretty brawny and starts blasting out some pretty awesome bass. It doesn't seem to compromise on the treble either. (but the mids are somewhat overshadowed) Finally getting somewhere!


----------



## Podster

gr33nhorn said:


> when it rains, it pours! all my aliexpress orders seem to have decided to come at once!
> got my opera factory OM1 and the VJJB N30. now the VJJB seems to have a lot of promise.
> Its pretty low sensitivity - doesnt hit decent volumes off my phone or laptop, but run them off an amp and then suddenly it becomes pretty brawny and starts blasting out some pretty awesome bass. It doesn't seem to compromise on the treble either. (but the mids are somewhat overshadowed) Finally getting somewhere!



On the bright side they are getting here! My favorite part of the OM1 was that sweet red cable, 
they were just average for me and were gifted 






(sure wish I'd swapped and kept that cable) away some time ago  The N30 looks interesting however my only 2 VJJ's (why yes he has two) are the V1's and K4s's and still one of my all time fave wooden iem's I have no idea how they got a Vyrus


----------



## kmmbd

Podster said:


> Agreed, I like kmmbd but the cable on the Starfield is not that bad and I'm not sure what KZ cables he's talking about? I think the Starfield cable is as good as some of the KZ upgrade cables even. Not sure of his source either as my Starfields on my Opus #1 are quite lively and not boring to me in the least but you know my motto, we all hear them a little differently



Haha, yeah I went hyperbolic a bit but really expected Moondrop to ship with something a bit better. The cable is glitzy alright but ergonomics and feel in hand was very poor compared to the cable KBEar Diamond came with for example. 

As for the sound issue: it's fixed now. The cable wasn't pushed in completely on one side which was for some reason messing with the bass (I did have to push in real hard). I also updated my original post after finding the issue. The sound is pretty balanced and inoffensive. Safe recommendation for most people I'd say. My source is mostly the Questyle QP1R and my phone: LG G7. QP1R matches perfectly with the Starfield I'd say, engaging presentation overall.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 26, 2020)

So, what about the *IBASSO IT00*???

Headfi and NBBA review are quite promising...so, i'm intrigue!

Lately in sub-100$ range, I really love the KBear KB04 and Diamond....and thats about it...didnt dig the Urbanfun and DM480 and S***** DT6PRO and Jade Audio EA3 and...damn, i need to hear good budget stuffs!!

Timbre and Tonality before technicalities can do it! Need more good S. No BS way.

Whats are the Hot stuffs right now?

BL-05 didnt seem that prromising.....(and as i move to another place i think i will not receive them to know)

TinHifi T2 Plus seem promising...(one on my way)

Moondrop SSR seem....hum...hate or love affair? (will receive a pair soon)

TRN VX seem not that great...typical chifi hybrid. (will surely not receive it cause of my moving)

In fact, there lot of intriguing IEM coming out lately, and now that covid calm down chifi go up...im back to take the pulse after some months, hope we have some winners on the road.

_Now, time to read 300 last pages of ''my'' budget thread. I'm happy that it's still alive and diverse. We lost a great headfi member in the covid pandemic, it broke my heart, peace to you_ *Hungry Panda (Thomas Wilson)*.


----------



## rggz

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Whats are the Hot stuffs right now?



I'm more interested in the NF AUDIO NM2, apparently it's the new king at $100.


----------



## voja

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _We lost a great headfi member in the covid pandemic, it broke my heart, peace to you_ *Hungry Panda (Thomas Wilson)*.


May he rest in peace, how devastating to hear this. I haven't been too active on Head-Fi, but Hungry Panda was always helpful and nice to everybody.. damn.


----------



## assassin10000

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, what about the *IBASSO IT00*???
> 
> Headfi and NBBA review are quite promising...so, i'm intrigue!
> 
> ...



The T2 plus does seem promising. I also ordered one.

I just checked, I haven't ordered a chifi IEM in 1.5 years... and it was a KZ ZSN. Earbuds and TWS have been my go-to's.


----------



## IEManiac

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, what about the *IBASSO IT00*???
> 
> Headfi and NBBA review are quite promising...so, i'm intrigue!
> 
> ...


I have the IT00 and it is just a tad bassier and a bit more exciting than the Starfield. Not a Starfield killer unless you factor in the $30-40 difference. Not perfect, not great but very good.


----------



## mbwilson111

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _Now, time to read 300 last pages of ''my'' budget thread. I'm happy that it's still alive and diverse. We lost a great headfi member in the covid pandemic, it broke my heart, peace to you_ *Hungry Panda (Thomas Wilson)*.





voja said:


> May he rest in peace, how devastating to hear this. I haven't been too active on Head-Fi, but Hungry Panda was always helpful and nice to everybody.. damn.



My heart and my life have been shattered.  Many of you know that HungryPanda was my husband and the love of my life.  I am lost without him.  I keep trying to wake up from what my mind tells me is a nightmare.

On April 5th he was sent home with Covid 19 symptoms  from the hospital where he was working.  Meanwhile I had also developed symptoms.  So we isolated at home as we were told to do.  Tried to take care of each other, feeling worse with each passing day until finally ten days later on April 15th he quietly stopped breathing just minutes after saying he would like a cup of tea and we would watch an episode of a show we were enjoying.  We were sitting together on the two seater recliner in the living room.  I was trying to get up the energy to go into the kitchen to make the tea. I never did make that tea.

This should never have happened.  He should be here.


----------



## MrDelicious

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Moondrop SSR seem....hum...hate or love affair? (will receive a pair soon).


Is it though? Are there negative reviews? Most impressions have been fairly positive or people saying they won't order it because it looks to bright.


----------



## baskingshark

MrDelicious said:


> Is it though? Are there negative reviews? Most impressions have been fairly positive or people saying they won't order it because it looks to bright.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4104262236280723/  ---> There's a first impressions here (this post seems to be a self bought SSR), that the SSR is hot at the upper mids area. "The overall tonal balance is off."

I gave it a miss cause the SSR looked too bass lite for me, more looking forward to the SSP bassier version. But seems Moondrop took the SSR off the stores for some supposed QC issues, so we can't buy it for now anyways.


----------



## yorosello

So far I'm pretty impressed with SSR. It is bass lite iem, rarely have subbass but it still got enough punch thanks for the 5db boost on the 100hz, which still make them quite enjoyable for most of my playlist. In term of brightness, i don't find problem with that surprisingly. They didn't have sibilance or cause any fatigue too.

Anyway, I'll be dropping the review soon. Will finish them by today, hopefully & up by tomorrow


----------



## toddy0191 (Jun 27, 2020)

Haven't, been on here for months and was also saddened to hear about Hungry Panda. He was one of the nicest people on here, always ready to help and advise people.

My thoughts are with you @mbwilson111


----------



## Qualcheduno (Jun 27, 2020)

A friend of mine is searching for a new pair of cans.
What she's looking for is something:
-cable down (since she has long hair and wears glasses)
-small footprint, no etymotic ear dildo
-good vocals/mids but with a bit of grit and punch to play metal and rock the right way
-around 20-30€
-drivable with an IPhone
-bonus if it's on Amazon or on Penon (which I think ships faster than Ali)
I'm open to both earbuds and iems suggestions. Thank you in advance!


----------



## voja

mbwilson111 said:


> My heart and my life have been shattered.  Many of you know that HungryPanda was my husband and the love of my life.  I am lost without him.  I keep trying to wake up from what my mind tells me is a nightmare.
> 
> On April 5th he was sent home with Covid 19 symptoms  from the hospital where he was working.  Meanwhile I had also developed symptoms.  So we isolated at home as we were told to do.  Tried to take care of each other, feeling worse with each passing day until finally ten days later on April 15th he quietly stopped breathing just minutes after saying he would like a cup of tea and we would watch an episode of a show we were enjoying.  We were sitting together on the two seater recliner in the living room.  I was trying to get up the energy to go into the kitchen to make the tea. I never did make that tea.
> 
> This should never have happened.  He should be here.


I wish you strength, stay strong! I cannot imagine what you are going through, to lose a husband and the love of your life...  

I don't know the details but it just doesn't sound right that you were just let to stay at home and weren't taken care of. My grandfather passed away 8 years ago, my mother was there with him - the last thing he asked for was a cup of water. He drank that cup of water and died a couple of minutes later, my mom was outside (in front of the house), when she came back he already passed away. It's different though, he was old, almost 90 years old. 

To me it is truly devistating and terrifying to hear that he went so quickly and "unexpectedly". HungryPanda was somebody who everybody here appreciated, he did so much for the community (including you!). Just heart breaking. Stay strong! Try to stay positive, even though that's the hardest thing to do.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mbwilson111 said:


> My heart and my life have been shattered.  Many of you know that HungryPanda was my husband and the love of my life.  I am lost without him.  I keep trying to wake up from what my mind tells me is a nightmare.
> 
> On April 5th he was sent home with Covid 19 symptoms  from the hospital where he was working.  Meanwhile I had also developed symptoms.  So we isolated at home as we were told to do.  Tried to take care of each other, feeling worse with each passing day until finally ten days later on April 15th he quietly stopped breathing just minutes after saying he would like a cup of tea and we would watch an episode of a show we were enjoying.  We were sitting together on the two seater recliner in the living room.  I was trying to get up the energy to go into the kitchen to make the tea. I never did make that tea.
> 
> This should never have happened.  He should be here.



My most sincere condolence go to you, dear Mrs Wilson. 
There no words for such a loss. 
I shed tears when I know this tragic event and it makes me mad too, make me really hating this covid even more, this situation and how it was dealt with. Senior people weren't protected enough even if more at risk. 
My more compassionate feelings and thoughts go to you.  
Headfi too will never be the same without Hungry Panda.
I wish you a lot of courage and heartbreaking acceptance about the frailty of life.
Take care of yourself and precious Thomas memories.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

IEManiac said:


> I have the IT00 and it is just a tad bassier and a bit more exciting than the Starfield. Not a Starfield killer unless you factor in the $30-40 difference. Not perfect, not great but very good.


Oh, so its more V shape and less neutral than Starfield...which doesnt lack bass at all IMO
Did vocal are more recessed?

Indeed looking this graph it look well balanced but bassier and perhaps with a more sparkly treble.


----------



## IEManiac

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, so its more V shape and less neutral than Starfield...which doesnt lack bass at all IMO
> Did vocal are more recessed?
> 
> Indeed looking this graph it look well balanced but bassier and perhaps with a more sparkly treble.


Oui.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I forget to share about an IEM i'm very impatient to try: the *Hisenior T2*. Its a dual BA using high end Knowles drivers. Sell for 80$ on official website instead of 160$ on ALI Express.

Construction look fabulous.

This is the (promising) official graph:


----------



## Qualcheduno

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I forget to share about an IEM i'm very impatient to try: the *Hisenior T2*. Its a dual BA using high end Knowles drivers. Sell for 80$ on official website instead of 160$ on ALI Express.
> 
> Construction look fabulous.
> 
> This is the (promising) official graph:


Looks like a warm v shaped signature (that midbass bump though)


----------



## SenyorC

I didn't post my review of the Starfield in this thread as I thought it was over budget (even though they cost me 99€) but seeing there has been recent discussion and impressions, here it is.

As always this is also available in Spanish (and English) on my blog. It is also part of the 3rd episode of Acho Reviews on YouTube (in Spanish).






Moondrop is a company that offers IEMs in price brackets that seem to range from very cheap all the way up to expensive (over $1k). When they released the Kanas Pro, they had great success and I think that it put them on the radar of a lot of people that are involved in the world of hifi IEMs.

The Kanas Pro was then replaced with the KXXS that also received praise from the community and then recently they released the Starfield, which is supposed to be an IEM that follows the tuning of the KXXS at a lower price point, which is something that certainly interested me. 






*Build and comfort...*

The packaging is a simple cardboard box inside a cardboard sleeve, however, the contents of the box are the first sign of the taking interest in their products.

Inside the box you get the IEMs, a nice blue cable that matches the IEMs, the typical selection of silicone tips, a decent carrying case and a few sets of spare filters and tweezers to replace them. That is something I have never received in an IEM package before.

The IEMs themselves are very pretty, in a purplish blue colour, with blue speckles, that change colour depending on how the light hits them. The are smaller than I expected after seeing images online, and although they are not the lightest IEMs, they are not so heavy that they would be considered uncomfortable, at least by me.

The drivers used are 10mm dual cavity dynamic driver with carbon nanotubes, supposedly used to help tune the IEM and get the most out of dynamic driver.

Of course, comfort is a very personal thing and in my case I find them very comfortable even with the silicone tip, which is something I usually shy away from in favour of foam tips. In this case I have been using foam tips, but I have also been swapping to silicone and back far more that I do with any other IEM.

The cable included also seems to be pretty decent in my opinion, it is not the most tangle free or best feeling cable I have had in my hands, but it does match well with the IEMs and I have no real complaints about it. I did end up using a balanced able though when listening via the Shanling M2X. 






*Sound...*

The bass I find to be very well controlled, with a good extension into the sub bass, and a nice rounded bass sound that seems to be far more common with the presence of dynamic drivers, in this case they seem to have worked to implement the driver well and the bass is very pleasurable.

They do follow the Harman Curve as far as tuning, meaning that bass has a slight elevation over neutral, but again, I do not find it to be overdone and at no point have I found it to invade the mids.

As far as mids, they are again very smooth, with vocals that are present but without being too forward or at all shouty. The Harman Curve obviously pushes the mids slightly back in comparison to the lows and maybe in songs like "Way Down Deep" by Jennifer Bairnes, I missed a little more presence in the vocals, but that is me actually looking for faults in a cong that I have listened to hundreds of times.

In the case of songs that I haven't hear that many times, or without looking specifically for faults, they don't give me a sensation of missing mids at all.

Maybe the best part of Starfield is the low mids, which are very well defined, with plenty of body and presence. They have amazing detail in these frequencies and allow you to enjoy all the instruments found in this range without ever feeling congested or overdone. I really enjoyed listening to some performances by Jaco Pastorious, as I could focus on every nuance of Jaco's playing.

The song "These Bones" by The Fairfield Four sounded great and is definitely the best I have ever heard it on a set of IEMs, with great separation and placing of the voices.

Moving up in to the treble area, this may be the weakest area of the Starfield. But even as it's weakest point, I still found them to be very well done, without and harshe peaks or sibilance, extending well and maintaining the general sense of good sound that they present throughout the whole spectrum.

They have a touch of air around 12kHz that helps them maintain the sensation of good extension and detail all the way up to the top. 






*Soundstage and Imaging...*

I would say that the soundstage is not excessively wide, something that I find with almost all IEMs I have tried, but is still pretty decent. The imaging and placement of instruments and voices to the left and rights seems to be very well done, although there doesn't seem to be much happening in front or behind you. It is as though everything is more or less placen on a horizontal line from left to right. For example, they don't give me the impression of being stood in front of a stage at all.

*Timbre...*

The more IEMs I try, the more I realize how important timbre is to me, especially with acoustic stringed instruments, I think it has started to become a little bit of an obsession for me.

In the case of the Starfield, the timbre is great, in fact, it is almost perfect for my personal taste.

I recently commented in my BL03 review that the timbre was good, the timbre on the Starfield is way superior. It is also true that the BL03 is only 1/3 of the price, so it's not really a fair comparison.

The Spanish guitars, acoustic guitars and basses that I love listening to so much, sound heavenly on these IEMs. 






*Conclusion...*

I am very centered in the cheap (even ultra cheap) area of IEMs and the Starfield are probably reaching the limit of what I would pay for an IEM, or at least they were until I tried them, due to the use that I give IEMs.

They are not the most expensive IEMs I have had, although all the IEMs that have been of a superior price to the Starfield have been Shure IEMs that were purchased for technical reasons, solely for their use on stage as monitors. For listening to music, I prefer the Starfield.

For me personally, these IEMs seem to be perfect. I am not saying that the IEMs themselves are perfect as I know there are much better out there but I am not sure at what price bracket I would need to start investigating in order to improve on the enjoyability I am getting from these.

The Starfield have their flaws, things that can be improved without a doubt, but they are an IEM in which I personally have to look for the flaws, rather than the flaws jumping out at me. I can just enjoy the music with the Starfield and not worry about anything specific.

My test list of songs has been played multiple times through the Starfield unless I focusing on finding things wrong, everything sounds as it should to me. For my favourite genres they are great.

The eternal search that is this world of audio is of course not over, but I believe that the Moondrop Starfield has set the bar at a very high point under 100€ and I do not know how long I will have to wait, or how much more I will need to spend, before that bar is moved.

I guess I made it clear that I like the Starfield  






Note_*:* I realized that I only included measurements in the video and didn't post the measurements of the Starfields in the written review, you can find them here: https://achoreviewsenglish.blogspot.com/2020/06/mediciones-moondrop-starfield-y-algunas.html)_


----------



## darmanastartes

My full review of the TRN VX, with measurements and in-depth comparisons with the TRN V90, KB EAR Diamond is available on my blog: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/trn-vx-review-b7f8b0e8d16a
The TRN VX is a bright-sounding hybrid (6BA+1DD) in-ear monitor that retails for around $73. It is the successor to the TRN V90, which I had previously reviewed and found to be a safe recommendation for bass heads and general consumers. Rather than refining the V90, TRN seems to have shot for a different target altogether with the VX, and the audience that the V90 found may not want to follow along.
The TRN VX sounds like the TRN V90 with less overwhelming bass, and while the overall presentation is undeniably clearer, the upper half of the VX’s frequency response remains nearly as intense as that of the V90. I do not feel the VX's technical performance is sufficiently improved to justify more than double the purchase price of the V90, and it has such a different tonal emphasis than the V90 that it doesn't make sense as a direct upgrade anyway.


----------



## JEHL

Today I learned that my brother got his left ear damaged about 10 years ago. Mostly recovered but seems like sounds from headphones seem to cause him some mild pain still.

I wonder if a BA based IEM would be  the solution to him or if headphones of any type are straight up out of question for him.


----------



## assassin10000

JEHL said:


> Today I learned that my brother got his left ear damaged about 10 years ago. Mostly recovered but seems like sounds from headphones seem to cause him some mild pain still.
> 
> I wonder if a BA based IEM would be  the solution to him or if headphones of any type are straight up out of question for him.



Earbuds may also work, if he doesn't need isolation. As it won't seal off his ear canals it may also be easier on his eardrums.

He may want the isolation though, so he can use lower volumes and prevent irritation/pain.


----------



## JEHL

assassin10000 said:


> Earbuds may also work, if he doesn't need isolation. As it won't seal off his ear canals it may also be easier on his eardrums.
> 
> He may want the isolation though, so he can use lower volumes and prevent irritation/pain.


He has tried not just headphones, but also IEMs and earbuds as well. His left eardrum does not seem to like any of them.
He can listen to speakers just fine though, is just the above he has issues with.

Edit: meant to say desktop speakers.


----------



## gr33nhorn

Would bone conduction earphones help?


----------



## JEHL

gr33nhorn said:


> Would bone conduction earphones help?


Is that one the type that's usually used for hearing aids?


----------



## assassin10000

JEHL said:


> Is that one the type that's usually used for hearing aids?



Look up Aftershockz. Worn almost like a headband. Although not as much clarity as headphones, IEMs and earbuds. They may be good enough.


----------



## jant71

JEHL said:


> He has tried not just headphones, but also IEMs and earbuds as well. His left eardrum does not seem to like any of them.
> He can listen to speakers just fine though, is just the above he has issues with.
> 
> Edit: meant to say desktop speakers.



Delayed due to the virus and stuff but the Cleer ARC will be a good option when the final revision is done. They are speakers but will only be a BT model.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> He has tried not just headphones, but also IEMs and earbuds as well. His left eardrum does not seem to like any of them.
> He can listen to speakers just fine though, is just the above he has issues with.
> 
> Edit: meant to say desktop speakers.



Give the Bose SoundWear Companion a try. I love mine.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

JEHL said:


> Today I learned that my brother got his left ear damaged about 10 years ago. Mostly recovered but seems like sounds from headphones seem to cause him some mild pain still.
> 
> I wonder if a BA based IEM would be  the solution to him or if headphones of any type are straight up out of question for him.


its impotant to know what frequencies range seem to create pain. perhaps the solution is dark sounding IEM with rolled off treble, or something wihtout any peak or hashness like Moondrop Starfield or BQEYZ KB100...BA can be more agressive than dd sometime...


----------



## IEMusic (Jun 29, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> its impotant to know what frequencies range seem to create pain. perhaps the solution is dark sounding IEM with rolled off treble, or something wihtout any peak or hashness like Moondrop Starfield or BQEYZ KB100...BA can be more agressive than dd sometime...


This is a “key” question.  Is it certain frequencies causing pain?  Or is it pressure from dynamic drivers causing pain, SPL in proximity to his ear drum?


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived:


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> Just arrived:



Nice one. I hope you like them as I like mine and I like the tuning is a bit different on them.


----------



## Nimweth

TheVortex said:


> Nice one. I hope you like them as I like mine and I like the tuning is a bit different on them.


I had a quick listen on my Huawei phone and I like the sound balance. Bass is very nice and the mids and treble seem nicely balanced, not too bright. I have now started to burn them in, so more to come soon.


----------



## Podster (Jun 29, 2020)

Speaking of sub $100 iem's after going back and forth several times the last couple days and even with the BGVP filters I prefer the Terminators to the M6's 





However the NICE case does edge out KZ


----------



## cleg

So, TinHiFi re-tuned their T2 Plus and I had to re-review them 



I usually avoid such statements but after a pair of local raft beers I've decided to mention that this model is much more worth the hype train ride than many others (IMHO of course, as it's still a matter of taste)
And it's the case when last-minute change was for good


----------



## mikey1964

TheVortex said:


> Nice one. I hope you like them as I like mine and I like the tuning is a bit different on them.





Nimweth said:


> Just arrived:


Nice! I'd just gotten the KZ ZS10 Pro, also considering the CA-16 as well, like the idea of multiple BAs and dynamic hybrids.....and these are quite affordable!


----------



## Podster

cleg said:


> So, TinHiFi re-tuned their T2 Plus and I had to re-review them
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THX Cleg, glad I jumped on that Drop train


----------



## pfloyd

Nimweth said:


> Just arrived:


I’ve had mine for 10 days now, the rest of my inventory is getting lonely. Very non-fatiguing yet enough detail and dynamics to keep things interesting. Very comfortable as well.  Good Stuff 😎👍


----------



## Slater

cleg said:


> So, TinHiFi re-tuned their T2 Plus and I had to re-review them
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How does it compare to the original T2? Not the fit, but the sound.

Thanks


----------



## JEHL

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> its impotant to know what frequencies range seem to create pain. perhaps the solution is dark sounding IEM with rolled off treble, or something wihtout any peak or hashness like Moondrop Starfield or BQEYZ KB100...BA can be more agressive than dd sometime...


There was a website that allowed the user to generate a tone of any frequency from 20-20k Hz, the name escapes me at this moment however. Wonder if that may at least narrow down the frequency range that discomforts his left eardrum.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> There was a website that allowed the user to generate a tone of any frequency from 20-20k Hz, the name escapes me at this moment however. Wonder if that may at least narrow down the frequency range that discomforts his left eardrum.





JEHL said:


> There was a website that allowed the user to generate a tone of any frequency from 20-20k Hz, the name escapes me at this moment however. Wonder if that may at least narrow down the frequency range that discomforts his left eardrum.



Do you mean audiocheck.net?


----------



## JEHL (Jun 30, 2020)

Slater said:


> Do you mean audiocheck.net?


Not exactly that, but useful regardless. The one I mentioned lets you adjust the frequency with a slider while the frequency played is shown on screen.

And while he doesn't seem to think that of me, I feel... kinda terrible for remaining oblivious to his hearing problem. I thought all this time that he simply didn't like wearing anything on his head or ears.

On the other hand as soon as he mentioned his problem to me I remember what I can only remember as a reddit post that I probably should have screenshot. Mentioning that I think he got one of his eardrums pierced somehow and then could hear fine but any IEM or headphone he tried caused discomfort.Then eventually found that if the treble was played by a balanced armature, his discomfort would be completely gone, mentioning that the discomfort was 5kHz and over being played by a dynamic driver.

That being said, I never saw an anecdote like that ever since effectively making saying a balanced armature tweeter would be the fix for sure would probably fall under anecdotal fallacy, and this issue doesn't seem all that well documented either. But that anecdote and a sweep test from audiocheck.net may be good starting points?

I also should have mentioned since yesterday he has never spent over $40 for any kind of headgear, so I probably wanna keep the budget limit at that if possible. So of course the first thing that I thought of was... the CVJ CSA.

I'd assume bone conduction is still a safer bet? Although the cheapest Aftershokz found sells for $70.

Edit: Forgot IEMusic already talked about something like the reddit comment. And... Are quotes disabled for edits?


----------



## cleg

Slater said:


> How does it compare to the original T2? Not the fit, but the sound.
> 
> Thanks



More lows, less treble, so kinda step from that neutral/dry focused tuning towards more "popular" signature


----------



## Nimweth

CA16 sounding great! Mids are just right with really good timbre, those 50024 BAs are a success. The new 7mm DD is no slouch either with good depth, resolution and speed. The three 30095s are also nicely tuned with no harshness or sibilance. These are very good indeed. Well done CCA, it was worth the wait!


----------



## chinmie

cleg said:


> More lows, less treble, so kinda step from that neutral/dry focused tuning towards more "popular" signature



i have a unit coming, can't wait to try it out


----------



## Nimweth

Next up: TRN VX. It's on the way! Battle of the hybrids!


----------



## pfloyd

$25 off coupon for the BQEYZ K2 on Amazon, go get’em

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FSLYS34/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## davidtriune

hands down, the $5 sony MH755. Harman-tuned. Too bad they're discontinued I think. Don't see many online anymore.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 1, 2020)

pfloyd said:


> $25 off coupon for the BQEYZ K2 on Amazon, go get’em
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FSLYS34/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you!
Ordered (only amazing ~$15 with shipping to Canada)
That's makes for perfect impulse shopping, especially on a Canada Day


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> Thank you!
> Ordered (only ~$15 with shipping to Canada)
> That's a perfect impulse shopping, especially on a Canada Day


Oh yeah, happy Canada Day!


----------



## voja

Finally finished my review of the KBEAR TRI i3... took me the longest. I wasn't disappointed, though I wish it had the sparkle and better punch + weight for mid-bass. Even though it's $70 above the budget of this thread, I think it's fair to let everyone know how I feel about them, because I did say that I was amazed by them based on my first (20 minute) impressions. This being said, I appreciate that I took my time with the it, and that I didn't rush in finishing the review but rather took my time to pick out all the details and impressions from the.

Soundstage and imaging are the weapon of the TRI i3, I think few will be able to compete with it. Treble is clean, sub-bass is more prominent than mid-bass, and mids are leaning towards the warmer sound signature. I think the TRI i3 is an IEM more people should pay attention to, I find it far superior to some other IEM's I tried. It all depends on what you are looking for. 

For anyone interested in a slightly longer and more detailed review, you can read it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-i3.24171/reviews#item-review-23896

P.S. feedback is always welcome, critics too!


----------



## Podster

voja said:


> Finally finished my review of the KBEAR TRI i3... took me the longest. I wasn't disappointed, though I wish it had the sparkle and better punch + weight for mid-bass. Even though it's $70 above the budget of this thread, I think it's fair to let everyone know how I feel about them, because I did say that I was amazed by them based on my first (20 minute) impressions. This being said, I appreciate that I took my time with the it, and that I didn't rush in finishing the review but rather took my time to pick out all the details and impressions from the.
> 
> Soundstage and imaging are the weapon of the TRI i3, I think few will be able to compete with it. Treble is clean, sub-bass is more prominent than mid-bass, and mids are leaning towards the warmer sound signature. I think the TRI i3 is an IEM more people should pay attention to, I find it far superior to some other IEM's I tried. It all depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> ...



Excellent review, I'm quite fond of all the KB Ear products I've tried. They make a pretty sweet cable as well


----------



## JEHL

I wonder. Is it currently impossible to make a planar magnetic IEM that sells in the double digit range? I think I've seen exactly one on ear headphone pull that off, the Gold Planar GL400. Or is there just no interest in the market for such thing to research it?

... I also wonder why MMCX is often considered a con, but I assume it requires much tighter tolerances than 2 pin.


----------



## nraymond

JEHL said:


> ... I also wonder why MMCX is often considered a con, but I assume it requires much tighter tolerances than 2 pin.



MMCX has always worked great for me. There might be less quality MMCX connectors than what I’ve experienced though, and I think some people are confused and try to lever MMCX off at an angle when it disconnects best with a bit of equal pressure wedging of finger nails on either side of the junction (or a dedicated tool to aid the disconnect, would be nice if companies started including one with the earphones). MMCX has two distinct advantages - no chance of getting the polarity wrong of the connection, and the connector allows a swivel to the wire so with preformed ear hooks you can get a more ideal drape over your ear, so I always have greater comfort with MMCX. Also there’s way less variety in MMCX than there is in 2-pin types, which makes the cables more universal.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> I wonder. Is it currently impossible to make a planar magnetic IEM that sells in the double digit range? I think I've seen exactly one on ear headphone pull that off, the Gold Planar GL400. Or is there just no interest in the market for such thing to research it?
> 
> ... I also wonder why MMCX is often considered a con, but I assume it requires much tighter tolerances than 2 pin.



I've seen Monoprice planars (I think it was the M300) at $100.

In my experience, MMCX generally has shorten lifespan than 2 pin connectors, if you are the kind that frequently disconnects and connects cables on. I generally try to leave a single cable on these MMCX type gear and not change it.

I haven't had an issue with 2 pin type IEMs dying on me so far with frequent disconnecting/connecting, but I had a friend snap off his 2 pin cable and get the pin embedded in the IEM when accidentally knocking it against an object. Some companies try to be clever and use propietiary MMCX connectors, but in general they are quite standard. Whereas 2 pin connectors bring a dizzying amount of variations to the table eg para A/B/C, recessed/protruding, QDC, angled, straight connectors, so aftermarket cables for them is not so straight forward.


----------



## Podster (Jul 2, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I've seen Monoprice planars (I think it was the M300) at $100.
> 
> In my experience, MMCX generally has shorten lifespan than 2 pin connectors, if you are the kind that frequently disconnects and connects cables on. I generally try to leave a single cable on these MMCX type gear and not change it.
> 
> I haven't had an issue with 2 pin type IEMs dying on me so far with frequent disconnecting/connecting, but I had a friend snap off his 2 pin cable and get the pin embedded in the IEM when accidentally knocking it against an object. Some companies try to be clever and use propietiary MMCX connectors, but in general they are quite standard. Whereas 2 pin connectors bring a dizzying amount of variations to the table eg para A/B/C, recessed/protruding, QDC, angled, straight connectors, so aftermarket cables for them is not so straight forward.



Guess we all have different experiences with gear like sound, I’ve actually had to spread pins out more on 2 pin connectors than I’ve had to pinch the center receiver on my MMCX’s and I have far more MMCX than two pins! Then again I baby my stuff and can’t imagine ever bumping a pair so hard as to break a pin off in the socket A big plus IMO with MMCX especially with ear guide pre-forms is the ability to rotate the earpiece to get the best fit

You are also correct in all the 2 pin options/variations, the QDC design on the TFZ is different than most. size and shape of the connector opening are for sure different. I was very glad to see KB Ear make cables with TFZ type QDC. It can take time to get good fitting different 2 pin cables for various iem's but it is fun searching and finding the right fit like my ZS4's (TRN Balanced cable) I do my yard work in because they are still one of the best fitting/sealing iem's for my ears ever plus I can run balanced out my ES100


----------



## seanwee

Has anyone ever gotten any mmcx (Female) to 2pin (Male) adapters? 

I found some but they were all exceedingly expensive. Does anyone know any reasonably priced ones?


----------



## Slater (Jul 2, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Has anyone ever gotten any mmcx (Female) to 2pin (Male) adapters?
> 
> I found some but they were all exceedingly expensive. Does anyone know any reasonably priced ones?



Not 2-pin, but I have mmcx to QDC adapters. They work great.

They were like $10. I don’t consider that expensive, but I guess some people may. It’s about the cost of a typical budget cable, so for me it made sense to have a pair.

They look like this:


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> Not 2-pin, but I have mmcx to QDC adapters. They work great.
> 
> They were like $10. I don’t consider that expensive, but I guess some people may. It’s about the cost of a typical budget cable, so for me it made sense to have a pair.
> 
> They look like this:



Quite a smart innovative idea. Does it in any way affect sound quality or resistance?


----------



## IEManiac

voja said:


> Finally finished my review of the KBEAR TRI i3... took me the longest. I wasn't disappointed, though I wish it had the sparkle and better punch + weight for mid-bass. Even though it's $70 above the budget of this thread, I think it's fair to let everyone know how I feel about them, because I did say that I was amazed by them based on my first (20 minute) impressions. This being said, I appreciate that I took my time with the it, and that I didn't rush in finishing the review but rather took my time to pick out all the details and impressions from the.
> 
> Soundstage and imaging are the weapon of the TRI i3, I think few will be able to compete with it. Treble is clean, sub-bass is more prominent than mid-bass, and mids are leaning towards the warmer sound signature. I think the TRI i3 is an IEM more people should pay attention to, I find it far superior to some other IEM's I tried. It all depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


If it had more bass of any kind, particularly mid-bass, I'd like it less.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Not 2-pin, but I have mmcx to QDC adapters. They work great.
> 
> They were like $10. I don’t consider that expensive, but I guess some people may. It’s about the cost of a typical budget cable, so for me it made sense to have a pair.
> 
> They look like this:


10 bucks is OK. Not great but not bad

The ones I found were 25 bucks for something so tiny. That's almost as expensive as pure gold per gram.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Quite a smart innovative idea. Does it in any way affect sound quality or resistance?



Not that I’ve noticed. The resistance is so low, it doesn’t even register on my multimeter!


----------



## Slater

seanwee said:


> 10 bucks is OK. Not great but not bad
> 
> The ones I found were 25 bucks for something so tiny. That's almost as expensive as pure gold per gram.



Are you hoping to get some for like $0.25? I mean, $10 seems pretty cheap.

Why not get the individual parts and make them yourself? That’s going to be the absolute cheapest way by far.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Are you hoping to get some for like $0.25? I mean, $10 seems pretty cheap.
> 
> Why not get the individual parts and make them yourself? That’s going to be the absolute cheapest way by far.


I was expecting 5-10 bucks for a pair. And no, i cant feasibly make one that small. The ones i could make would be awkwardly long if i didn't want to use cables.



baskingshark said:


> Quite a smart innovative idea. Does it in any way affect sound quality or resistance?


As far as i've tried, metal to metal connections points dont seem to colour the sound at all. Thats why i go for plug type adapters instead of wire type adapters.


----------



## chinmie

this two silver and grey beauties are now my EDC  combo go-to. The T2 Plus is my favorite Tinhifi to date. also pairs well with the TRN BT20S with negligible noise floor. 

people usually ask me to compare this to the Blon BL03. to put it simply: it's like the BL03 sound, but run it through a full band mild compressor, so it doesn't sound as intense and exciting as the BL03, but at the same time also rounding off those peaks in low mids and mid highs, making the overall sound smoother and nice, also much less fatiguing. 

it's closer to the Moondrop house tuning than the other Tins now.. and for me personally, it's a good thing


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 3, 2020)

chinmie said:


> this two silver and grey beauties are now my EDC  combo go-to. The T2 Plus is my favorite Tinhifi to date. also pairs well with the TRN BT20S with negligible noise floor.
> 
> people usually ask me to compare this to the Blon BL03. to put it simply: it's like the BL03 sound, but run it through a full band mild compressor, so it doesn't sound as intense and exciting as the BL03, but at the same time also rounding off those peaks in low mids and mid highs, making the overall sound smoother and nice, also much less fatiguing.
> 
> it's closer to the Moondrop house tuning than the other Tins now.. and for me personally, it's a good thing



Cool. Sounds like what I was hoping for.

I'm hoping to see mine this week and I'll also be pairing it with a BT20S. 


Are the o-rings to prevent spinning?


----------



## chinmie

assassin10000 said:


> Cool. Sounds like what I was hoping for.
> 
> I'm hoping to see mine this week and I'll also be pairing it with a BT20S.
> 
> ...



yup, this T2 plus has a solid connection already with the BT20S, but it's just a habit i have.
i always put O rings on every mmcx connectors when possible, just as an added precaution


----------



## Slater

pfloyd said:


> $25 off coupon for the BQEYZ K2 on Amazon, go get’em
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FSLYS34/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I got mine today. Wired out of phase


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> I got mine today. Wired out of phase



So haste really does make waste you say


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> So haste really does make waste you say



Apparently so


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> I got mine today. Wired out of phase


I have an out-of-phase 8-core cable for such cases.
A positive out of two minuses 
Thank you for the tip, I will watch for it, thought they will come to Canada by the end of July


----------



## gr33nhorn (Jul 3, 2020)

Slater said:


> I got mine today. Wired out of phase


um, arent their plugs reversible ? i am sure you know this because its there in your sig... so I'm not able to figure out what went wrong.

On another note, i finally got myself a Earstudio ES100 - Finally i am able to understand what the hype about BA and DD microdrivers are about. Instead of sounding harsh and sibilant, i am finally getting to hear an airy and smooth top end!


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> I have an out-of-phase 8-core cable for such cases.
> A positive out of two minuses
> Thank you for the tip, I will watch for it, thought they will come to Canada by the end of July



Oh wow, great idea! Double QC errors = perfect QC! As they say, “2 wrongs make a right” haha


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> I got mine today. Wired out of phase


Two different IEMs just arrived today, and both are wiring QC problems!?  That really stinks.


----------



## Slater

gr33nhorn said:


> um, arent their plugs reversible ? i am sure you know this because its there in your sig... so I'm not able to figure out what went wrong.
> 
> On another note, i finally got myself a Earstudio ES100 - Finally i am able to understand what the hype about BA and DD microdrivers are about. Instead of sounding harsh and sibilant, i am finally getting to hear an airy and smooth top end!



Yes, 2-pin plugs are reversible.

But on the BQEYZ IEMs I like to use 90-degree 2-pin ends for better fit around the ear (like TRN style 2-pin ends).

It just means that I can’t use the K2 with the TRN BT20 and some of my cables. I’ll have to use a straight 2-pin cable.


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ordered the BQEYZ KB100 on the 23rd May from Penon and still not arrived in the UK, still in the air. I know Covid has played havoc with some mail from China (well to and from everywhere), but I've had 4 other items from Chinese vendors on eBay and one from Alie arrive in the normal 3-4 week period. Soooo want to listen to them as well, not sure why I took so long to buy them.

EDIT: I should add Penon as always have good communication. They said it took FOUR weeks before the item had found a plane to cargo deliveries out of China, which having translated the tracking is actually the case.


----------



## harry501501

crabdog said:


> CA16 is most definitely NOT lacking low end.



Could easily be a quality control issue? I have 2 x CCA C10 and if you heard them in a blind test you'd think it was too vastly different sounding IEMs. I originally thought it was burn-in as the second one I bought was very bass light in comparison (in fact it was the first time I'd believed that I could test burn-in), but over time there's no change, gave them days worth of overnight play. The lack of low end takes away the warmth and body of the C10 and I'm certain from experience that there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Ordered the BQEYZ KB100 on the 23rd May and still not arrived in the UK, still in the air. I know Covid has played havoc with some mail from China (well to and from everywhere), but I've had 4 other items from Chinese vendors on eBay and one from Alie arrive in the normal 3-4 week period. Soooo want to listen to them as well, not sure why I took so long to buy them.



The wait will be worth it. KB100 is one of the best $50 IEMs available.


----------



## Slater (Jul 3, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Two different IEMs just arrived today, and both are wiring QC problems!?  That really stinks.



Yeah, that is very odd - 2 QC problems out of 2 in 1 day.

I’m wondering if during the COVID shutdown, these factories lost a lot of skilled labor. They moved to other areas of China for work, moved back to their home towns, changed jobs (such as back to farming), etc.

Then the ChiFi factories opened back up, and they had to recruit and train all new people. Newbies that have never soldered in their lives, or workers who don’t understand how to check for correct phase or channel issues.

It just seems like lately there’s an awful lot of QC issues in ChiFi. I mean, look at Urbanfun.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Not 2-pin, but I have mmcx to QDC adapters. They work great.
> 
> They were like $10. I don’t consider that expensive, but I guess some people may. It’s about the cost of a typical budget cable, so for me it made sense to have a pair.
> 
> They look like this:



Do they have any noticeable effect on the sound?  Where did you purchase them? They look great.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Do they have any noticeable effect on the sound?  Where did you purchase them? They look great.



No effect at all.

I got them from Aliexpress:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYvwGza


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> No effect at all.
> 
> I got them from Aliexpress:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYvwGza



Thank Slater, these look amazing... can't believe I've never thought about this before.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 3, 2020)

chinmie said:


> this two silver and grey beauties are now my EDC  combo go-to. The T2 Plus is my favorite Tinhifi to date. also pairs well with the TRN BT20S with negligible noise floor.
> 
> people usually ask me to compare this to the Blon BL03. to put it simply: it's like the BL03 sound, but run it through a full band mild compressor, so it doesn't sound as intense and exciting as the BL03, but at the same time also rounding off those peaks in low mids and mid highs, making the overall sound smoother and nice, also much less fatiguing.
> 
> it's closer to the Moondrop house tuning than the other Tins now.. and for me personally, it's a good thing



Got mine today. Time for some burn in.



assassin10000 said:


> Nozzle is T400 size (approx. 5.0mm bore and 5.5mm lip).
> 
> Easy comfortable fit. I swapped some TS400 size foams on. I also pushed them down over the secondary lip as I have shallower ears, so don't need as much reach as others may.
> 
> ...


----------



## IEManiac

Slater said:


> The wait will be worth it. KB100 is one of the best $50 IEMs available.


Under $40 for us in Asia!


----------



## zenki

IEManiac said:


> Under $40 for us in Asia!



Link?


----------



## MrDelicious

So far so good with the SSR. They can get shouty as per reviewed so far and so do need EQ in the upper mids. Also threw on some spinfits to get a deeper fit and they seem to help with the mids a bit as well. Bass however is quite nice and punchy and treble is smooth and not excessive IMO. With the mentioned they're a very nice sounding and quite neutral. Very good value IMO. They're also tiny and very comfortable. Cable isn't very good though, but usable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

No love for the HIDIZS MS1 RAINBOW?

At half the price of the Mermaid MS1 that suppose to use exact same driver, I think it might be a great value.

I only have the Mermaid and love the sound. Sub-bassy with fowards mids and bright treble. The highlight is the soundstage size which is huge (the iem housing too is huge). Construction is on par with FIIO FH5-FH7 (perhaps fromsame OEM manufacture), its just to well crafted for its price and look way pricier.

I'm so happy that chifi go back into high quality dynamic driver! From what I read on NBBA, MS1 is well-loved. Will see after honey period if i'm still as enthusiast about its sound.


----------



## crabdog

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> No love for the HIDIZS MS1 RAINBOW?
> 
> At half the price of the Mermaid MS1 that suppose to use exact same driver, I think it might be a great value.
> 
> ...


I like the MS1 Rainbow. It's a good IEM for regular folks but there sure is a lot of competition in that price range. Here's my review if anyone's curious.


----------



## IEManiac

zenki said:


> Link?


Indonesia's Tokopedia.


----------



## IEMusic

MrDelicious said:


> So far so good with the SSR. They can get shouty as per reviewed so far and so do need EQ in the upper mids. Also threw on some spinfits to get a deeper fit and they seem to help with the mids a bit as well. Bass however is quite nice and punchy and treble is smooth and not excessive IMO. With the mentioned they're a very nice sounding and quite neutral. Very good value IMO. They're also tiny and very comfortable. Cable isn't very good though, but usable.


That’s encouraging.  Quite a few people have mentioned that the bass sounds quite good, and that the treble is smooth.  It seems that the sound doesn’t fully correlate with the graph, but it’s really those upper mids that are scary.  It seems like the SSR has so much going for them, with the exception of the polarizing tuning, so that suggests a lot of promise for the SSP.


----------



## MrDelicious

And the EQ I apply is nothing excessive, just a few dB from that whole range plus a few dB more from that 3kHz peak. I'm probably less sensitive to upper mids than others, however.


----------



## pfloyd

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> No love for the HIDIZS MS1 RAINBOW?
> 
> At half the price of the Mermaid MS1 that suppose to use exact same driver, I think it might be a great value.
> 
> ...


I’m really digging the MS1 Rainbow. It has a large capsule with just one dynamic driver so there’s lots of space for it to breath, providing reverberant room-feel quality to the sound. Comes with a good assortment of quality tips, It’s very efficient so I didn’t give much thought to running it balanced, especially since it has a very nice stock cable, but eventually the balanced cable found itself attached to them so I gave it a go. And boy did it respond nicely, the soundstage popping even more and everything else tighten and cleaned up. I guess it’s efficiency responds nicely to the cleaner output. It has a W shaped response. Bass really digs deep and everything is really dynamic, good stuff 😎👍


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 4, 2020)

pfloyd said:


> I’m really digging the MS1 Rainbow. It has a large capsule with just one dynamic driver so there’s lots of space for it to breath, providing reverberant room-feel quality to the sound. Comes with a good assortment of quality tips, It’s very efficient so I didn’t give much thought to running it balanced, especially since it has a very nice stock cable, but eventually the balanced cable found itself attached to them so I gave it a go. And boy did it respond nicely, the soundstage popping even more and everything else tighten and cleaned up. I guess it’s efficiency responds nicely to the cleaner output. It has a W shaped response. Bass really digs deep and everything is really dynamic, good stuff 😎👍



Nice description! It's how I hear it too, W with warm resonant sub-bass, clean fowards vocal, energic treble with nice bite and hall like soundstage. Unfortunately my balanced cable isnt that good and over brighten the sound, i never like this cable (kbear spc 2.5) so its not really MS1 fault.

With this pairing bass is thigher and more detailed and sound is super lively. It's time I try them with Xduoo XD-05+ which is warmer DAC-AMP!



PS: nice cable by thew way, t'look dope with MS1....as they were meant to be togheter!


----------



## B9Scrambler

I thought the Rainbow was decent but overpriced for the overall performance and build quality. Lots of bass (could be tighter), mids could be more forward but clarity is solid, great sound stage, and fairly chill treble with good detail. Kinda forgettable but still solid: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2020/06/27/hidizs-ms1-rainbow-middle-of-the-road/

​


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 4, 2020)

B9Scrambler said:


> I thought the Rainbow was decent but overpriced for the overall performance and build quality. Lots of bass (could be tighter), mids could be more forward but clarity is solid, great sound stage, and fairly chill treble with good detail. Kinda forgettable but still solid: https://thecontraptionist.blog/2020/06/27/hidizs-ms1-rainbow-middle-of-the-road/
> 
> ​


Fair enough. It's a guilty pleasure for me. And I need to listen more to discover the cause of my subconscious culpabilities.

Other question is: are we 100% certain both 50$ and 100$ MS1 sound the very same????


----------



## B9Scrambler (Jul 4, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Fair enough. It's a guilty pleasure for me. And I need to listen more to discover the cause of my subconscious culpabilities.
> 
> Other question is: are we 100% certain both 50$ and 100$ MS1 sound the very same????



I have no idea if it's the same as the regular MS1 inside, but if so I can see why people like the MS1. It does sound good.


----------



## JEHL

https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/

Looks like I found the site I was looking for. Maybe with this I can find the offending frequency... I'm not entirely sure what to do from there, but not important right now.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/
> 
> Looks like I found the site I was looking for. Maybe with this I can find the offending frequency... I'm not entirely sure what to do from there, but not important right now.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## 1TrickPony

crabdog said:


> I like the MS1 Rainbow. It's a good IEM for regular folks but there sure is a lot of competition in that price range. Here's my review if anyone's curious.



Nice. Happy that you still carry the xuelin 990 dual wolfson. Returned mine since the player didn't gel with my gear. 

I remember the mids quite well on those. 

Btw, I'm currently testing the qm50. Cable roll too helps the soundstage fwiw. Thanks for the detailed review.


----------



## Podster (Jul 7, 2020)

pfloyd said:


> I’m really digging the MS1 Rainbow. It has a large capsule with just one dynamic driver so there’s lots of space for it to breath, providing reverberant room-feel quality to the sound. Comes with a good assortment of quality tips, It’s very efficient so I didn’t give much thought to running it balanced, especially since it has a very nice stock cable, but eventually the balanced cable found itself attached to them so I gave it a go. And boy did it respond nicely, the soundstage popping even more and everything else tighten and cleaned up. I guess it’s efficiency responds nicely to the cleaner output. It has a W shaped response. Bass really digs deep and everything is really dynamic, good stuff 😎👍



Great Weekend for that Patriotic color scheme  I use mine with the nice navy blue on the Noble "X"





Of course the reason I stopped in is that I feel the big big iem makers should begin to shake a little in their boots cause IMO this guy probably does not have half the R&D, Equipment and manpower behind his iem's but I have heard a lot of really nice iem's over the years and these and all that I've had from LZ can pretty much take on iem's well over 5 times what any of his cost Bold statement I know but when it comes down to just enjoying ones music my LZ's honestly sound as good (often better) than any iem's I've ever had/own period Alas, just some more musings by this tone deef old Audiophool


----------



## RikudouGoku

Podster said:


> Great Weekend for that Patriotic color scheme  I use mine with the nice navy blue on the Noble "X"
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the reason I stopped in is that I feel the big big iem makers should begin to shake a little in their boots cause IMO this guy probably does not have half the R7D, Equipment and manpower behind his iem's but I have heard a lot of really nice iem's over the years and these and all that I've had from LZ can pretty much take on iem's well over 5 times what any of his cost Bold statement I know but when it comes down to just enjoying ones music my LZ's honestly sound as good (often better) than any iem's I've ever had/own period Alas, just some more musings by this tone deef old Audiophool


That is the LZ A6 mini right? You should get the big brother A6, gonna blow your mind away.


----------



## Podster

RikudouGoku said:


> That is the LZ A6 mini right? You should get the big brother A6, gonna blow your mind away.



Yeah, after everybody and their brother finally razzed me enough I ordered a pair and I'm sure they will be all that and then some. These here are and have always been in my top 5 iem's so I'm ready to see if they join top 5 or edge out their siblings here


----------



## 1TrickPony

Podster said:


> Yeah, after everybody and their brother finally razzed me enough I ordered a pair and I'm sure they will be all that and then some. These here are and have always been in my top 5 iem's so I'm ready to see if they join top 5 or edge out their siblings here



I will always have a soft spot for these.  Rain Song is such a mids/moody immersive track.

I'll try and fix my mmxc connectors and get the A4 up and running again.  I swear I can just see myself putting aside expensive gear and be perfectly happy with them


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 6, 2020)

I've been listening to my Blon Bl-03 which I ordered out of curiosity. For its price, I can tell it's one of the best iems I've ever heard so I'm not surprised now that I heard about it a lot. Not the biggest soundstage but quite airy. It lacks sub-bass a bit but tonality and imaging are great. Locating the instruments are very easy and I can tell what is where. I'm not used to get this performance from a headphones which is under 30$.just wow! I cannot listen my FA S4 for long time due to its high mid-range. But with Bl-03, I can listen to it for hours I guess.

I've changed the stock cable with KZ's gold cable that I wasn't using. Sounds like okay but I feel like I can squeeze and get more from these headphones. 

Do you guys have any recommendation for a good 8-16 core cable below 50$?I think about going for a copper one. For example from ****.

I wonder if there is a really good alternative to Blon with a very good soundstage and sub-bass - i wouldn't say no to more technical abilities either.

Here I got recommendations about KXXS but I wonder if there are cheaper alternatives for that. Because listening to this guy made me think that everything is possible even with cheap price when it comes to Chi-Fi.


----------



## Podster (Jul 6, 2020)

1TrickPony said:


> I will always have a soft spot for these.  Rain Song is such a mids/moody immersive track.
> 
> I'll try and fix my mmxc connectors and get the A4 up and running again.  I swear I can just see myself putting aside expensive gear and be perfectly happy with them



If I might ask what-up with your MMCX? I'm actually listening to this right now, love how hard the bass hits on this! Reminds me of how Mick's kick drum comes in on "World Turning"; you know just cruising along and wham


----------



## SpeakerBox

Have a pair of Sony MDR 7506 with NVX XRE100A  pads that I like very much (mine were used for less than $50 but can be had new for less than $100).


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> I've been listening to my Blon Bl-03 which I ordered out of curiosity. For its price, I can tell it's one of the best iems I've ever heard so I'm not surprised now that I heard about it a lot. Not the biggest soundstage but quite airy. It lacks sub-bass a bit but tonality and imaging are great. Locating the instruments are very easy and I can tell what is where. I'm not used to get this performance from a headphones which is under 30$.just wow! I cannot listen my FA S4 for long time due to its high mid-range. But with Bl-03, I can listen to it for hours I guess.
> 
> I've changed the stock cable with KZ's gold cable that I wasn't using. Sounds like okay but I feel like I can squeeze and get more from these headphones.
> 
> ...


I really like my BL03 with a silver cable, specifically the TRN T3 with 0.78mm 2 pin connector.  I also like them best with AZLA Sedna Earfit Light tips.  Clarity and soundstage are notably improved. IMO.

For an upgrade to the BL03, I can enthusiastically recommend the ThieAudio Legacy 3.  The tuning is quite similar.  There is a little less bass quantity but the bass is better defined, more articulate, and more detailed.  The technical abilities are definitely better than the BL03’s, but there are BAs, so the timbre, while very good, is still not quite as natural.


----------



## 1TrickPony

Podster said:


> If I might ask what-up with your MMCX? I'm actually listening to this right now, love how hard the bass hits on this! Reminds me of how Mick's kick drum comes in on "World Turning"; you know just cruising along and wham



Hm. Left connector just loses signal.  Haven't really cable rolled them much.  Daily beaters they were... and perhaps took too much of a beating?
Ofcourse, pictures aside, I'm talking about the good ol lz-a4...


----------



## dharmasteve

IEMusic said:


> I really like my BL03 with a silver cable, specifically the TRN T3 with 0.78mm 2 pin connector.  I also like them best with AZLA Sedna Earfit Light tips.  Clarity and soundstage are notably improved. IMO.
> 
> For an upgrade to the BL03, I can enthusiastically recommend the ThieAudio Legacy 3.  The tuning is quite similar.  There is a little less bass quantity but the bass is better defined, more articulate, and more detailed.  The technical abilities are definitely better than the BL03’s, but there are BAs, so the timbre, while very good, is still not quite as natural.


I really think that the Blon 03 responds to silver cables. I use a 'NICEHCK LitzPS 4N Litz Pure Silver Earphone Upgrade Cable'. It really seems to solve the bass problem of the Blon 03 and is really inexpensive.


----------



## brsdrgn

IEMusic said:


> I really like my BL03 with a silver cable, specifically the TRN T3 with 0.78mm 2 pin connector.  I also like them best with AZLA Sedna Earfit Light tips.  Clarity and soundstage are notably improved. IMO.
> 
> For an upgrade to the BL03, I can enthusiastically recommend the ThieAudio Legacy 3.  The tuning is quite similar.  There is a little less bass quantity but the bass is better defined, more articulate, and more detailed.  The technical abilities are definitely better than the BL03’s, but there are BAs, so the timbre, while very good, is still not quite as natural.





dharmasteve said:


> I really think that the Blon 03 responds to silver cables. I use a 'NICEHCK LitzPS 4N Litz Pure Silver Earphone Upgrade Cable'. It really seems to solve the bass problem of the Blon 03 and is really inexpensive.


Well, what I know is that silver cable makes the sound brighter meaning that it smooths the bass more and give more sparkle trebles. 
Are you sure it's a good match? I was going for a copper cable for the bass and soundstage.


----------



## PhonoPhi

IEMusic said:


> I really like my BL03 with a silver cable, specifically the TRN T3 with 0.78mm 2 pin connector.  I also like them best with AZLA Sedna Earfit Light tips.  Clarity and soundstage are notably improved. IMO.
> 
> For an upgrade to the BL03, I can enthusiastically recommend the ThieAudio Legacy 3.  The tuning is quite similar.  There is a little less bass quantity but the bass is better defined, more articulate, and more detailed.  The technical abilities are definitely better than the BL03’s, but there are BAs, so the timbre, while very good, is still not quite as natural.


KB Ear 16 are good ones (new generation, shiny chrome plated ones). 
Any cable below $20 will perfectly do. NiceHCK are very good, but usually more expensive Y...o are OK. Most of these cables are made at the same factory anyway. So just find the best deal for your favourite colour.

Silver, SPC, copper is just a myth IMHO. (Don't start me with the pure copper...) Just choose your favourite colour and be happy with it as long as it fits nice and enables good fit (that what really matters!)

No one ever came up with any graphs to prove their subjective experience with cables: silver, copper, etc,  and the resistance below 0.3-0.4 Ohm perfectly do for any IEM with 12+ Ohm impedance.


----------



## dharmasteve

brsdrgn said:


> Well, what I know is that silver cable makes the sound brighter meaning that it smooths the bass more and give more sparkle trebles.
> Are you sure it's a good match? I was going for a copper cable for the bass and soundstage.


I have a beautiful sounding ISN Audio C16 (copper) and yes it does add substance to my Blon 03. The silver NICEHCK cable takes away the bass bloat and adds a liquid/sheen to playback although the copper cable is 3.5mm and the siver balanced 4 4mm. Both sound good to me but they are very different IMHO. We all have different likes, taste and ideas.


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> KB Ear 16 are good ones (new generation, shiny chrome plated ones).
> Any cable below $20 will perfectly do. NiceHCK are very good, but usually more expensive Y...o are OK. Most of these cables are made at the same factory anyway. So just find the best deal for your favourite colour.
> 
> Silver, SPC, copper is just a myth IMHO. (Don't start me with the pure copper...) Just choose your favourite colour and be happy with it as long as it fits nice and enables good fit (that what really matters!)
> ...


I've actually had the chance to try out a large variety of cables at a local audio store and I can tell you it's much more complicatedtthan just the resistance of the cables. 

I tried a really thick copper cable with lower resistance than a thin silver cable yet the copper cable is still warmer than the silver cable. The material somehow affects the sound in a way you can't measure. Maybe it distorts the sound like a vacuum tube? Or sound affected by the speed of the signal transmission? Maybe some frequencies are attenuated more by copper compared to silver? 

Heck even cable length doesn't make sense, a shorter cable should supposedly sound better but I've tried the exact same cable material that's 1.2m and 1.5m and the 1.5m one had a slightly clearer soundstage and a wider stereo effect as well. Cables are just really strange.


----------



## Sam L (Jul 6, 2020)

brsdrgn said:


> I've been listening to my Blon Bl-03 which I ordered out of curiosity. For its price, I can tell it's one of the best iems I've ever heard so I'm not surprised now that I heard about it a lot. Not the biggest soundstage but quite airy. It lacks sub-bass a bit but tonality and imaging are great. Locating the instruments are very easy and I can tell what is where. I'm not used to get this performance from a headphones which is under 30$.just wow! I cannot listen my FA S4 for long time due to its high mid-range. But with Bl-03, I can listen to it for hours I guess.
> 
> I've changed the stock cable with KZ's gold cable that I wasn't using. Sounds like okay but I feel like I can squeeze and get more from these headphones.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you hear sub bass lacking. What iems do you find having ample sub bass?

I'm wondering if you prefer to wear the blons with less than a full seal?

**EDIT: I found the nozzles on the blons to be a tad too short, preventing me from getting a good, consistent seal. I eventually removed the ear hook/heat shrink to help position the iems in my ear. After that, sub bass galore.


----------



## PhonoPhi

seanwee said:


> I've actually had the chance to try out a large variety of cables at a local audio store and I can tell you it's much more complicatedtthan just the resistance of the cables.
> 
> I tried a really thick copper cable with lower resistance than a thin silver cable yet the copper cable is still warmer than the silver cable. The material somehow affects the sound in a way you can't measure. Maybe it distorts the sound like a vacuum tube? Or sound affected by the speed of the signal transmission? Maybe some frequencies are attenuated more by copper compared to silver?
> 
> Heck even cable length doesn't make sense, a shorter cable should supposedly sound better but I've tried the exact same cable material that's 1.2m and 1.5m and the 1.5m one had a slightly clearer soundstage and a wider stereo effect as well. Cables are just really strange.



If we are talking any real evidence - then frequency graphs showing cable differences are the proper way to go.

If the arguments are only "somehow" and "really strange" - then my blue cables are best all the way! 



Sorry for side tracking the thread...


----------



## seanwee

PhonoPhi said:


> If we are talking any real evidence - then frequency graphs showing cable differences are the proper way to go.
> 
> If the arguments are only "somehow" and "really strange" - then my blue cables are best all the way!
> 
> ...


Not exactly, the same can be said with amps or dacs. They all measure the same on the FR graph yet can sound very different. In cases like these FR plots are simply insufficient and cannot show any differences. The human ear really is amazing and can tell extremely minute differences in sound. 

I've been into the whole amp/dac/cable measuring rabbit hole and it's really complicated to say the least. There's not definitive answer and the best way to know if it's good or not is to just listen to them and pick what you like.


----------



## chickenmoon

seanwee said:


> Not exactly, the same can be said with amps or dacs. They all measure the same on the FR graph yet can sound very different. In cases like these FR plots are simply insufficient and cannot show any differences. The human ear really is amazing and can tell extremely minute differences in sound.
> 
> I've been into the whole amp/dac/cable measuring rabbit hole and it's really complicated to say the least. There's not definitive answer and the best way to know if it's good or not is to just listen to them and pick what you like.



I think cables from the Placebo brand are the best whreas the Nocebo ones are frankly horrible.

Seriously though you can't put cables and DAC/Amps on the same footing, there are a number of known factors which affect the sound quality of DAC, amps and associated circuitry whereas there are none for cables.


----------



## IEManiac

seanwee said:


> Not exactly, the same can be said with amps or dacs. They all measure the same on the FR graph yet can sound very different. In cases like these FR plots are simply insufficient and cannot show any differences. The human ear really is amazing and can tell extremely minute differences in sound.
> 
> I've been into the whole amp/dac/cable measuring rabbit hole and it's really complicated to say the least. There's not definitive answer and the best way to know if it's good or not is to just listen to them and pick what you like.


So your take boils down to 'Trust Me'. Sorry, no.


----------



## seanwee

IEManiac said:


> So your take boils down to 'Trust Me'. Sorry, no.


It's the opposite actually, trust no one, only trust yourself.


----------



## fragzone

chinmie said:


> this two silver and grey beauties are now my EDC  combo go-to. The T2 Plus is my favorite Tinhifi to date. also pairs well with the TRN BT20S with negligible noise floor.
> 
> people usually ask me to compare this to the Blon BL03. to put it simply: it's like the BL03 sound, but run it through a full band mild compressor, so it doesn't sound as intense and exciting as the BL03, but at the same time also rounding off those peaks in low mids and mid highs, making the overall sound smoother and nice, also much less fatiguing.
> 
> it's closer to the Moondrop house tuning than the other Tins now.. and for me personally, it's a good thing



Hey mate, love the look of those bluetooth receivers. How do you rate them?


----------



## KarmaPhala

Podster said:


> Yeah, after everybody and their brother finally razzed me enough I ordered a pair and I'm sure they will be all that and then some. These here are and have always been in my top 5 iem's so I'm ready to see if they join top 5 or edge out their siblings here



LZ-A4, what cable do you use, any improvement than factory one ?


----------



## chinmie

fragzone said:


> Hey mate, love the look of those bluetooth receivers. How do you rate them?



i like it. it has nice battery life, functions and low noise floor, provided it is paired with the right IEM sensitivity. go with the BT20S for DD drivers and the older BT20 with Multi drivers, especially hybrids


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> i like it. it has nice battery life, functions and low noise floor, provided it is paired with the right IEM sensitivity. go with the BT20S for DD drivers and the older BT20 with Multi drivers, especially hybrids



I love my BT20 too. I have more than 1.


----------



## brsdrgn

Sam L said:


> I'm surprised you hear sub bass lacking. What iems do you find having ample sub bass?
> 
> I'm wondering if you prefer to wear the blons with less than a full seal?



Well, it may not be a good comparison when we take the price into account but I would say JVC fx700 has the sub-bass that I really like as they are both single DD. But, it's the specialty of this IEM. IMHO, having the wooden body gives the bass frequencies such a nice timbre and punchiness. I don't expect such quality from this price level actually. However, once you heard you can never forget! 

For the second question, yes you are right! I have this fit problem. I'm using it with foam tips so I will look for sth else and soon I'm going to order a copper cable. Because I see other head-fiers seem to solve this issue with an upgrade cable


----------



## Dobrescu George

I posted a new review on Youtube, this time about Alpha & Delta KS1, a very budget-oriented IEM with a really nice build. Sound is average towards treble, but let's not spoil the fun, there's more info, sass, memes and fun in the video


----------



## OpiateSkittles

Dobrescu George said:


> I posted a new review on Youtube, this time about Alpha & Delta KS1, a very budget-oriented IEM with a really nice build. Sound is average towards treble, but let's not spoil the fun, there's more info, sass, memes and fun in the video



Nice review. I'm trying not to spend $40 on the D6 right now on Drop, but I almost have to. Frequency response looks perfect to be my pocket pair.


----------



## JEHL

I know both are talked about to death but never seen a direct comparison before. TinHiFi T2 vs Final E1000?


----------



## jlcsoft (Jul 8, 2020)

Yestarday I began to prove the new trn m10, with the standar cable, flac music, and the hiby r5. I am relly impressed with it, I didn´t expectd that an 8€ iem, would sound as good as it. I have to burn it some more hours, try another tips and change to a balanced 4,4mm cable, but without this changes, I would say it sounds better than the Blon bl 03. Powerfull bass and subbass, detailed mids, and brilliant trebles. An iem  with which you will get enormous fun.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

JEHL said:


> I know both are talked about to death but never seen a direct comparison before. TinHiFi T2 vs Final E1000?


T2 has the edge on the E1000 in practically every sense, except stock tips and isolation.


----------



## IEMusic

OpiateSkittles said:


> T2 has the edge on the E1000 in practically every sense, except stock tips and isolation.


Would you say that the E1000 may be better for people who are especially sensitive to treble?  From 5KHz up is where they really start to differentiate.


----------



## JEHL (Jul 8, 2020)

Now I kinda wanna make a 1DD 3BA IEM now... even if just for the fun of it.

Edit: There's a dedicated thread for this. Isn't it?

Edit 2: E500 kinda looks like a cheaper E1000 without any disadvantages. Is it?


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> Now I kinda wanna make a 1DD 3BA IEM now... even if just for the fun of it.
> 
> Edit: There's a dedicated thread for this. Isn't it?
> 
> Edit 2: E500 kinda looks like a cheaper E1000 without any disadvantages. Is it?



How much is your budget? why not 1DD+6BA CCA CA16?


----------



## JEHL

DynamicEars said:


> How much is your budget? why not 1DD+6BA CCA CA16?


Same signature as all the above?


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> Same signature as all the above?



CA16 being said a good balanced one. A little bit more fun than zSX with more detail extension, perhaps like more balanced C12, but less harsh (to already very good zsx-c12). They should be great technically, and based on comparisons with zsx, i believe they are good.


----------



## JEHL

DynamicEars said:


> CA16 being said a good balanced one. A little bit more fun than zSX with more detail extension, perhaps like more balanced C12, but less harsh (to already very good zsx-c12). They should be great technically, and based on comparisons with zsx, i believe they are good.


So it's somehow more neutral, more micro detailing yet at the same time more fun than their C12? What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## brsdrgn

JEHL said:


> So it's somehow more neutral, more micro detailing yet at the same time more fun than their C12? What kind of sorcery is this?



Based on my own experience so far, I also have those questions in mind. I decided to wait longer because I'm really fed up with the metallic, out of tune sound of KZ. Especially after hearing Blon Bl-03...

I'll definitely go for it when I make sure that they managed to tune tonality, increase the soundstage and imaging over ZSX, CC12.


----------



## DynamicEars

JEHL said:


> So it's somehow more neutral, more micro detailing yet at the same time more fun than their C12? What kind of sorcery is this?



I dont have them personally but i believe that they are good based on few reviews and comparisons with IEM i have.
A good retrieval IEM dont have necessarily more bright or boosted, can be still more balance of they have better driver and tuning. And more extended on highs, "more fun" is contradictory of more balance so they may not be more fun but may better in technicalities like soundstage, sound separation etc.


----------



## DynamicEars

brsdrgn said:


> Based on my own experience so far, I also have those questions in mind. I decided to wait longer because I'm really fed up with the metallic, out of tune sound of KZ. Especially after hearing Blon Bl-03...
> 
> I'll definitely go for it when I make sure that they managed to tune tonality, increase the soundstage and imaging over ZSX, CC12.



Blon timbre and tuning is exceptionally good at this price point, so its abit difficult to have similar timbre and tuning (pure DD) but with more technicalities, separation, soundstage like in multi drivers. 
Metallic sounding KZ been infamous for years, but since ZsX / CCA C12 they have major improvement in timbre for me, moving up from zs10 pro. CA16 said to have slight better timbre than those zsx-c12 so they may be true have better timbre. 
Again its hard if you are chasing BL03 timbre. Its definitely on exceptional level, especially in this price point. So lower your expection a bit better if you want to get great timbre but with great technicalities


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> So it's somehow more neutral, more micro detailing yet at the same time more fun than their C12? What kind of sorcery is this?


A new fast 7mm DD and no BAs in the nozzle!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 9, 2020)

JEHL said:


> So it's somehow more neutral, more micro detailing yet at the same time more fun than their C12? What kind of sorcery is this?


More BA drivers make the sound smoother.

As simple as that - the sharper resonances of individual drivers are partially cancelled out to sound full and smooth 

Really well implemented by CCA in CCA CA16!


----------



## JEHL (Jul 9, 2020)

... I wonder if CA18 could become a thing too... Thieaudio Legacy 9/JQ Audio 8+1 threat?

Edit: Missing capital letters.

Edit 2:Assuming CA16 isn't already.


----------



## IEMusic

brsdrgn said:


> Based on my own experience so far, I also have those questions in mind. I decided to wait longer because I'm really fed up with the metallic, out of tune sound of KZ. Especially after hearing Blon Bl-03...


If you want the DD sound of the BL03, but with better clarity and detail, and also less sub bass/bass in general, take a look at the Tin T2 Plus.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> ... I wonder if CA18 could become a thing too... Thieaudio Legacy 9/JQ Audio 8+1 threat?
> 
> Edit: Missing capital letters.
> 
> Edit 2:Assuming CA16 isn't already.


There was supposed to be a C20 (10 BA) and then a C18 (9BA) but they never appeared.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> There was supposed to be a C20 (10 BA) and then a C18 (9BA) but they never appeared.



I think KZ is working up to it. The CA16 could easily be made into a C18 or C20 by putting the BAs in the nozzle. I’m willing to bet this is what we’ll see.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> I think KZ is working up to it. The CA16 could easily be made into a C18 or C20 by putting the BAs in the nozzle. I’m willing to bet this is what we’ll see.



So far I haven't had a good experience with CHIFI sets putting BAs in the nozzle (undampened). Found the upper mids/treble too fatiguing. YMMV.

I'd actually prefer good tuning and implementation (crossovers, coherency etc) with lesser drivers than going down the nuclear race for driver count.


----------



## Sebulr (Jul 9, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> So far I haven't had a good experience with CHIFI sets putting BAs in the nozzle (undampened). Found the upper mids/treble too fatiguing. YMMV.
> 
> I'd actually prefer good tuning and implementation (crossovers, coherency etc) with lesser drivers than going down the nuclear race for driver count.


I know what you mean, but I quite liked the kz zsr. That has 2 in the nozzle, it is relatively restrained in the upper muds (I'm leaving this typo in because it is mildly amusing) and the treble falls off. And the qt2 which is similar but more sparkle in the 10k area


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> So far I haven't had a good experience with CHIFI sets putting BAs in the nozzle (undampened). Found the upper mids/treble too fatiguing. YMMV.
> 
> I'd actually prefer good tuning and implementation (crossovers, coherency etc) with lesser drivers than going down the nuclear race for driver count.



Well, don’t get me wrong. I’m not saying it’s a good idea. I’m just hypothesizing on how they will be able to arise at the additional driver count.

Another real possibility is that the removal of the 7mm dynamic will allow for space for 2 additional BA drivers in the 3D printed ‘holder’ inside of the shell.

So if they do that (ie 2 BA drivers in place of the 7mm dynamic), there’s the C18.

Then add 1 BA in the nozzle and there’s your C20 model.


----------



## IEMusic

That’s still only 10 per side.  Where the C36?!


----------



## IEMusic (Jul 9, 2020)

I want to listen to my 18 drivers per side IEMs, while taking pictures with my phone camera that has a tiny sensor with 100 megapixels!  The lens better have a 30x zoom also!

Edit: Just being sarcastic.  There is nothing at all inherently wrong with adding more BAs.


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> That’s still only 10 per side.  Where the C36?!



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32929300978.html









*CTZ 42BA is here!!!*

Actually these CHIFI manufacturers like to exaggerate the driver count by adding both sides' worth of drivers in the naming convention, this set is actually 21 BA per side. Still in the driver's seat (no pun intended) in the driver nuclear race, mind you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32929300978.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How they even fit in all of them is beyond me lol. Are they perhaps using super oversized shells made for elephant ears?


----------



## JEHL

Nimweth said:


> There was supposed to be a C20 (10 BA) and then a C18 (9BA) but they never appeared.


Well I actually meant 1DD, 8BA if it wasn't immediately obvious so maybe add an extra 30095 for a smoother treble response so it would have the dynamic for bass, 4 mids and 4 tweeters, again like the Legacy 9, 8+1 or the NCM Bella(although this one is 4 way woofer, 4 mids, 2 tweeters and 2 super tweeters apparently and I can't find the crossover information for the 2 others)... To which i wonder if there's any point in a subwoofer, woofer, mid, tweeter and super tweeter configuration. And what's the point of a super tweeter anyway?


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> Well I actually meant 1DD, 8BA if it wasn't immediately obvious so maybe add an extra 30095 for a smoother treble response so it would have the dynamic for bass, 4 mids and 4 tweeters, again like the Legacy 9, 8+1 or the NCM Bella(although this one is 4 way woofer, 4 mids, 2 tweeters and 2 super tweeters apparently and I can't find the crossover information for the 2 others)... To which i wonder if there's any point in a subwoofer, woofer, mid, tweeter and super tweeter configuration. And what's the point of a super tweeter anyway?


Dude, it’s SUPER!!  What else matters?

Actually, I think it’s specifically meant to extend treble response, especially above 10KHz, like the supertweeter in the IER-ZIR.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> Well I actually meant 1DD, 8BA if it wasn't immediately obvious so maybe add an extra 30095 for a smoother treble response so it would have the dynamic for bass, 4 mids and 4 tweeters, again like the Legacy 9, 8+1 or the NCM Bella(although this one is 4 way woofer, 4 mids, 2 tweeters and 2 super tweeters apparently and I can't find the crossover information for the 2 others)... To which i wonder if there's any point in a subwoofer, woofer, mid, tweeter and super tweeter configuration. And what's the point of a super tweeter anyway?


The KZ ZS7 and BA10 are both 4-way designs. ZS7: 1DD + 29869, 31005 and 2x 30095. BA10 has 22955 bass BA instead of the DD.


----------



## JEHL

IEMusic said:


> Dude, it’s SUPER!!  What else matters?
> 
> Actually, I think it’s specifically meant to extend treble response, especially above 10KHz, like the supertweeter in the IER-ZIR.


Well I always though super tweeters were for 20kHz and over... IEMs for audiophile bats?

... I wonder if anyone has also mated a single full range BA to a DD to cover the point where the BA rolls off in the bass (60Hz and under?).

Edit: Double post?


----------



## Nimweth

These arrived today. They are really good lookers...  Let's hope they sound good as well!


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> These arrived today. They are really good lookers...  Let's hope they sound good as well!



You will be disappointed unfortunately.


----------



## JEHL

TheVortex said:


> You will be disappointed unfortunately.


What's your take on it? I remember HiFi Dreams calling the CVJ CSA a cheaper VX.


----------



## TheVortex (Jul 9, 2020)

JEHL said:


> What's your take on it? I remember HiFi Dreams calling the CVJ CSA a cheaper VX.



The VX is too bright sounding with sibilance. Also overpriced.

I also have not tried a CVJ model yet.


----------



## JEHL

Speaking of HiFi Dreams, in his FD1/T2+ comparison, he said that if someone could somehow combine Thieaudio Legacy 3's bass, FiiO FD1's mids and TinHiFi T2+'s treble, it would be the perfect IEM for him. Does that sound expensive to do?


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> Well I always though super tweeters were for 20kHz and over... IEMs for audiophile bats?
> 
> ... I wonder if anyone has also mated a single full range BA to a DD to cover the point where the BA rolls off in the bass (60Hz and under?).
> 
> Edit: Double post?


If I’m not mistaken, I think that supertweeters in the loudspeaker realm typically cover the ultra high frequencies, 20-40KHz, to allegedly add “ambience”.  With IEMs it seems the challenge is to get treble extension, at a good level, above 10KHz.  To me, supertweeters in speakers didn’t make sense, but I don’t have any.

I think the Penon Orb is a full-range BA with a DD.  Though I’m not certain if there is a x-over.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> Well I always though super tweeters were for 20kHz and over... IEMs for audiophile bats?
> 
> ... I wonder if anyone has also mated a single full range BA to a DD to cover the point where the BA rolls off in the bass (60Hz and under?).
> 
> Edit: Double post?


The extra treble extension of a super tweeter reproduces upper harmonics which modulate lower frequencies and produce accurate timbre in frequencies we can hear.


----------



## JEHL

How many times have you all heard of BLON killers or BL-03 killers and yet... It refuses to die?


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> How many times have you all heard of BLON killers or BL-03 killers and yet... It refuses to die?


Cults, impervious to reason and giving a sense of belonging, are notoriously hard to stamp out.


----------



## NeonHD (Jul 10, 2020)

*TRN M10 First Impressions / Review*

The M10 is a newly released budget IEM from TRN. I finally had the chance today to unbox the TRN M10 and try it out.

*UNBOXING*







Luckily, I received my 2-pin TRN BT20S on the same day as the M10. What a perfect combo. Unboxing was the typical TRN experience you get, which I like.










You get a standard TRN braided cable but the 2-pin connector is custom-shaped, which means you can still use any 2-pin cable on the M10, but you likely can't use the M10 cable for anything else.

*FIT AND DESIGN*






I love the design of these. I'm a fan of bullet-shaped IEMs like the E3000. They look nice, and of course, the fit is super comfortable. Overall it's a very versatile design, made with portability in mind.

*SOUND IMPRESSIONS

Sound signature:* V-shaped (or treble-centric)

From first listen, there seems to be a skew towards the high-mids. This skew somewhat creates an imbalance in the sound, dominating other frequencies that compete with it. The result is a sound that is not unbearable, but somewhat creates a unnatural timbre.

The highs are fairly well-balanced, but it is also very bright. There are some peaks in the lower treble that gives sounds a bright tint. If you're familiar and comfortable with the BLON BL-03's highs, then you will feel right at home with the M10. However I find them just a bit too bright for my music. And they aren't quality treble either.

Whereas the high-mids and treble dominate most of the sound, the mids unfortunately take the backstage. The mids themselves are okay, they sound natural enough, but are dry and lack warmth.

The lack in warmth is mostly due to the fact that these IEMs are lacking in bass, especially sub-bass. You heard that right. Unlike other TRN IEMs, the bass on here is pretty much rolled off. There is some mid-bass to help give guitars and other instruments some basic warmth, but that's about it. While that's a great departure from the overly bloaty bass found within this price-range, this puts an unneeded emphasis on the already peaky high-mids and bright treble.

*SOUND PRESENTATION*

Soundstage is lacking in width and height and has a decent amount of depth. Imaging is alright too. One thing that did impress me though is the M10's instrument separation and layering. It's actually pretty good at separating instruments from each other and handling multiple layers of sounds in a spacious manner.

*COMPARISONS *






VS Final Audio E3000

While both share a similar metal bullet design, both have completely opposite tuning philosophies. The M10 is treble-centric, whereas the E3000 is more bass and mid-centric. The E3000 has a much more natural tonality than the M10 with richer mids that makes everything sound much bigger.
VS KZ ED9

Also sharing a bullet design, the KZ ED9—despite being priced below the M10—absolutely demolishes it. The ED9 has a far more natural tonality and timbre, has more upfront mids, and has outstanding technical abilities such as better resolution and detail, as well as a holographic soundstage. It is simply in another league.

VS TRN V20

The V20 is the only other TRN IEM I own, and honestly despite having an awful treble peak, I think I still prefer it over the M10. The V20 has a big punchy bass that the M10 lacks, and has a very natural and transparent midrange. The soundstage is also huge compared to the M10. It overall feels more capable.


*VERDICT*

Despite the oddities in timbre and tonal balance, overall it isn't bad, it's just average. The sound is still listenable on most tracks, but it's definitely not the most natural sounding IEM even within this price-range. The M10 is passable for what it is, but honestly you can find better IEMs for the same price such as the KZ ED9 or the KZ ZSN Pro for a few dollars more. The M10 currently goes for around US $13. I bought this on sale for $9, which I'd say is the most that this is worth.




Spoiler: Tags



TRN M10, earphone, earphones review, review, headphone, earphones, chi-fi, IEM, best budget earphones, budget earphones, cheap earphones, trn review, in-ear monitor, earphones under $50, Aliexpress, 2020


----------



## backdrifter

IEManiac said:


> Cults, impervious to reason and giving a sense of belonging, are notoriously hard to stamp out.


The analogy doesn't seem apt to me for many reasons, but the main problem is that nothing has spontaneously become nearly as popular in that price range since the BLON. It's not like everyone stopped buying IEMs after the BL-03 came out.


----------



## Nimweth

Well, I am pleasantly surprised by the TRN VX. I am not particularly treble sensitive but do not find the VX as bright as the CCA A10 or C16. The detail retrieval and imaging are very impressive. Mids are great with classical music. They are light and comfortable and bass is fast with excellent definition. I plan to try a copper cable and do some tip rolling to achieve a smoother top end but I am enjoying their entertaining sound, like a ZS10 pro with attitude!


----------



## backdrifter

Nimweth said:


> Well, I am pleasantly surprised by the TRN VX. I am not particularly treble sensitive but do not find the VX as bright as the CCA A10 or C16. The detail retrieval and imaging are very impressive. Mids are great with classical music. They are light and comfortable and bass is fast with excellent definition. I plan to try a copper cable and do some tip rolling to achieve a smoother top end but I am enjoying their entertaining sound, like a ZS10 pro with attitude!


Interesting! Are you in a position to make a comparison to the BA5 or the CA16?


----------



## Nimweth

backdrifter said:


> Interesting! Are you in a position to make a comparison to the BA5 or the CA16?


I am currently carrying out a burn-in process but I can do that when I have time.


----------



## DynamicEars

Nimweth said:


> I am currently carrying out a burn-in process but I can do that when I have time.



and compared to zs10 pro too if you have more time


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> How many times have you all heard of BLON killers or BL-03 killers and yet... It refuses to die?


Same situation as the "world of warcraft killers"


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> How many times have you all heard of BLON killers or BL-03 killers and yet... It refuses to die?


That’s why I really dislike that term.   BLON is getting left behind by so many other companies, but the significance of the BL03 still exists.  The tuning is excellent, but there are now many IEMs that are even tuned better, IMO, that don’t have the BL03’s weaknesses, HOWEVER, NONE of them are $30 or less.  

Simply put, there has not been any BL03 “killer” yet that I know of.  Something that has it’s strengths, addresses it’s weaknesses, for the same or lower price.


----------



## Nimweth

DynamicEars said:


> and compared to zs10 pro too if you have more time


That's a good idea, the VX does sound like the ZS10 pro but with extra detail and more precise imaging. It's just as exciting to listen to.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

hi there guys, what are yout considerations on the trn ba5, tin t2 and the ssr? for a more neutral analytical sound, what would you guys prefer? 

btw i got my LZ A6 Mini and i'm loving it. also got the Z04a and its a really nice single dd iem, has a warm relaxing sound. LZ is a great company indeed.


----------



## IEMusic

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hi there guys, what are yout considerations on the trn ba5, tin t2 and the ssr? for a more neutral analytical sound, what would you guys prefer?
> 
> btw i got my LZ A6 Mini and i'm loving it. also got the Z04a and its a really nice single dd iem, has a warm relaxing sound. LZ is a great company indeed.


Well, it kind of depends on how “neutral and analytic” you want it to be.   How much bass do you want?  Are you sensitive to certain upper midrange or treble frequencies?   Technically, the SSR is the most neutral IEM, as it adheres very closely to the diffuse-field neutral curve,


----------



## backdrifter

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hi there guys, what are yout considerations on the trn ba5, tin t2 and the ssr? for a more neutral analytical sound, what would you guys prefer?
> 
> btw i got my LZ A6 Mini and i'm loving it. also got the Z04a and its a really nice single dd iem, has a warm relaxing sound. LZ is a great company indeed.


I have the BA5 and the A6 mini and I think the BA5 is an upgrade over the LZ. It's more analytical, in my opinion, because it is more resolving. The bass is probably a bit north of neutral, but it's very controlled and clear. I'm a bit of a BA5 fanboy.


----------



## harry501501

Really enjoying the NiceHCK x49. Great value and lovely build and comfort. They are iDENTICAL in shape and material to the Final e3000 apart from the nozzle... which although different material is same measurements still.

With the same tips they have some similarities but the x49 is definitely the clearer and more detailed earphone and MUCH easier to drive. The e3000 is the more laid back in comparison with a more organic, recessed sound to the x49's brighter, slightly drier and more forward mids... tho it isn't fatiguing, occasional sibilance depending on tips but nothing bad. Treble on the e3000 isn't as extended but bass is slightly deeper with the better resolution. Soundstage is quite similar. The x49 is definitely the better value at £15. Some would like the e3000 smoother sound, some the more detailed (but hard-edged) x49. I'd highly recommend the x49 and Dsnuts did a great review.


----------



## RikudouGoku

harry501501 said:


> Really enjoying the NiceHCK x49. Great value and lovely build and comfort. They are iDENTICAL in shape and material to the Final e3000 apart from the nozzle... which although different material is same measurements still.
> 
> With the same tips they have some similarities but the x49 is definitely the clearer and more detailed earphone and MUCH easier to drive. The e3000 is the more laid back in comparison with a more organic, recessed sound to the x49's brighter, slightly drier and more forward mids... tho it isn't fatiguing, occasional sibilance depending on tips but nothing bad. Treble on the e3000 isn't as extended but bass is slightly deeper with the better resolution. Soundstage is quite similar. The x49 is definitely the better value at £15. Some would like the e3000 smoother sound, some the more detailed (but hard-edged) x49. I'd highly recommend the x49 and Dsnuts did a great review.


Build quality looks a bit better because the nozzle is also made out of metal (but is it stainless steel though?).


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Build quality looks a bit better because the nozzle is also made out of metal (but is it stainless steel though?).



Solid copper shell, nickel plated. Just like the KZ ED9.


----------



## harry501501

RikudouGoku said:


> Build quality looks a bit better because the nozzle is also made out of metal (but is it stainless steel though?).



I'm not too sure about material on the x49... from touch and comparison, I don't think it is. There's not much info on the build. The e3000 does feel the stronger and does look classier with the open grill effect at the back. £15 v £49


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Solid copper shell, nickel plated. Just like the KZ ED9.



Have you bought it yet Slater?


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Have you bought it yet Slater?



Yes, I got it when it was the fukubukura lucky bag during the anniversary sale a few months ago.

Still waiting on it though. It’s on its way though:


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Yes, I got it when it was the fukubukura lucky bag during the anniversary sale a few months ago.
> 
> Still waiting on it though. It’s on its way though:



I ordered the x49 and a spare cable on the 3rd July from Aliexpress and got them today. Yet I'm still waiting for the kb100 from Penon which I ordered 9 weeks ago... tho tracking does say it's finally in the UK. So hopefully by Monday I'll have it.


----------



## harry501501

So the bqeyz kb100 will be coming finally on Tuesday... how do I know? Because I just had to pay £11.99 customs. Aaaaaahhhhhh. So £40 + 11.99.... best be worth it lol.


----------



## dharmasteve

harry501501 said:


> So the bqeyz kb100 will be coming finally on Tuesday... how do I know? Because I just had to pay £11.99 customs. Aaaaaahhhhhh. So £40 + 11.99.... best be worth it lol.


It's worth every penny. A jewel, it's worth it.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

IEMusic said:


> Well, it kind of depends on how “neutral and analytic” you want it to be.   How much bass do you want?  Are you sensitive to certain upper midrange or treble frequencies?   Technically, the SSR is the most neutral IEM, as it adheres very closely to the diffuse-field neutral curve,



i've heard the ssr is quite shouty, right? maybe it's treble can be tamed over EQ?
i've got lots of V-shaped iem's and im trying new sounds and this time i want a really neutral one.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

backdrifter said:


> I have the BA5 and the A6 mini and I think the BA5 is an upgrade over the LZ. It's more analytical, in my opinion, because it is more resolving. The bass is probably a bit north of neutral, but it's very controlled and clear. I'm a bit of a BA5 fanboy.


really? you got me really interested on the BA5


----------



## assassin10000

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i've heard the ssr is quite shouty, right? maybe it's treble can be tamed over EQ?
> i've got lots of V-shaped iem's and im trying new sounds and this time i want a really neutral one.


 
Take a look at the T2 plus.


----------



## IEMusic

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i've heard the ssr is quite shouty, right? maybe it's treble can be tamed over EQ?
> i've got lots of V-shaped iem's and im trying new sounds and this time i want a really neutral one.


The upper midrange peak can easily be shouty, but it is very individual.  Some people don’t find it bothersome at all.  Others use a little EQ to tame the peak.  The SSR is definitely a neutral IEM.


----------



## Sam L

IEMusic said:


> That’s why I really dislike that term.   BLON is getting left behind by so many other companies, but the significance of the BL03 still exists.  The tuning is excellent, but there are now many IEMs that are even tuned better, IMO, that don’t have the BL03’s weaknesses, HOWEVER, NONE of them are $30 or less.
> 
> Simply put, there has not been any BL03 “killer” yet that I know of.  Something that has it’s strengths, addresses it’s weaknesses, for the same or lower price.


Aside from the t2 plus, any suggestions for blon 03 alternatives around 50-60.


----------



## assassin10000

Sam L said:


> Aside from the t2 plus, any suggestions for blon 03 alternatives around 50-60.



Bqeyz. Add another $10 and the IT00 becomes a possibility... well if it's available to you (no U.S. retailers yet).


----------



## IEMusic

Sam L said:


> Aside from the t2 plus, any suggestions for blon 03 alternatives around 50-60.


Unfortunately, the UrbanFun YBF is now $70.  The $60 FiiO FD1 is very impressive, but doesn’t have nearly as much bass as the BL03, and is not really a true alternative.  It seems like the iBasso IT00 might be a phenomenal alternative, but it’s not a available in the US currently.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jul 10, 2020)

These are a sub-100$ revelation.
The _HISENIOR T2_.
Selling 80$ right now on official site...but supposedly priced higher before (170$).
Incredible sounding, crisp and clear, precise imaging, fast attack, balanced near neutral W shape, clean oh so clean and detailed....all this ''natural way''. Tigh controlled bass, clear light sub, crisp full mids, fast snappy treble, smooth definition-timbre.

It say it use 2 Knowles BA, my guess its that its a dual BA for low-mids and single BA for treble.

A 2020 favorite!


----------



## Discoverable

Hi, my TRN V90 just broke today, it lasted about 6 months. So I've come here to get recommendations, while I survive on my TinAudio T2.
Is there a current definitive best value of money Chinese IEM costs roughly about the price of the 2 abovementioned earphones?
I'll be backreading the thread too to catch up.


----------



## baskingshark

Discoverable said:


> Hi, my TRN V90 just broke today, it lasted about 6 months. So I've come here to get recommendations, while I survive on my TinAudio T2.
> Is there a current definitive best value of money Chinese IEM costs roughly about the price of the 2 abovementioned earphones?
> I'll be backreading the thread too to catch up.



If you could answer these queries, it might help the community to finetune their suggestions better:
1) Music genres you listen to?
2) Preferred sound signature - neutralish, V shaped, midcentric, treble averse/treblehead, bass averse/basshead etc
3) Will you be using the IEM on the go or at home? Ie is drivability and isolation important.


----------



## Discoverable

baskingshark said:


> If you could answer these queries, it might help the community to finetune their suggestions better:
> 1) Music genres you listen to?
> 2) Preferred sound signature - neutralish, V shaped, midcentric, treble averse/treblehead, bass averse/basshead etc
> 3) Will you be using the IEM on the go or at home? Ie is drivability and isolation important.



1. Listing in descending order of listening frequency, Kpop, Mandopop, Japanese, Punk, Rock, Ballads, Rap, Pop, Lofi
2. Really not knowledgeable on this, I would say Neutral/Warm/Treble ? (I can only base it off my usage and enjoyment of TRN V90 & TinAudio T2).
3. Using it at home.


----------



## baskingshark

Discoverable said:


> 1. Listing in descending order of listening frequency, Kpop, Mandopop, Japanese, Punk, Rock, Ballads, Rap, Pop, Lofi
> 2. Really not knowledgeable on this, I would say Neutral/Warm/Treble ? (I can only base it off my usage and enjoyment of TRN V90 & TinAudio T2).
> 3. Using it at home.



Tin T2 is somewhat neutral, whereas the TRN V90 is V shaped (boosted treble/bass). 

Looking at your music genres, I think something V shaped or U shaped (U shaped is just a milder V shaped) would work, and something with good technical performance over instrument timbre might be a priority. Maybe at your price range budget, you can read about the KZ ZSX (Terminator), CCA C12, KBEAR KB04.

CCA recently released a CCA CA16, seems to have stellar reviews, though I haven't heard it yet.

Tin HIFI released a Tin HIFI T2 Plus recently too, seems to have more bass than your Tin T2, so also worth a read.

Good luck! And hope the others can recommend too!


----------



## chinmie

Discoverable said:


> Hi, my TRN V90 just broke today, it lasted about 6 months. So I've come here to get recommendations, while I survive on my TinAudio T2.
> Is there a current definitive best value of money Chinese IEM costs roughly about the price of the 2 abovementioned earphones?
> I'll be backreading the thread too to catch up.



I haven't heard the TRN V90, but i had the T2 before. 

I'd suggest the T2 Plus. it sounds different than the old T2 for sure: much better fit, less "in your face" mids presentation, overall smoother tone, less brittle treble, more bass extension and better defined soundstage. it's more neutral sounding than the cold and balanced (tilted to bright) sounding T2
To be honest the only reason i purchased the T2 Plus initially was because the really sweet early bird discount that the dealer in my country offered. I was pretty much not looking for another set of IEM at that time, because i think i had quite enough already. 

I'm glad that i did though. It's by far my favorite IEM that i purchase recently.. and i think it's great sounding, regardless the price bracket. 

other honorable mentions that I've tried in that price range would be the KZ ZS10 Pro and KZ ZSX. 

after that would be the Blon BL03, because it's popular tuning and great price to performance value. but to be fair personally for my taste I like the former three above better.


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> These are a sub-100$ revelation.
> The _HISENIOR T2_.
> Selling 80$ right now on official site...but supposedly priced higher before (170$).
> Incredible sounding, crisp and clear, precise imaging, fast attack, balanced near neutral W shape, clean oh so clean and detailed....all this ''natural way''. Tigh controlled bass, clear light sub, crisp full mids, fast snappy treble, smooth definition-timbre.
> ...



I have the T2 as well and they are great. More of a gentle V shape.


----------



## backdrifter

lucasbatista2408 said:


> really? you got me really interested on the BA5


Yes, but bear in mind that I'm a classical music guy. Maybe they won't be right for you. For example, you'll see guys here praising IEMs for having bass with "slam" and sub-bass extension, but I don't care about those things because classical music doesn't really benefit from those capabilities. I've bought a number of IEMs since I got the BA5, but those have only made me appreciate the BA5 more. For example, I got the A6 mini hoping to hear even more resolution and detail, but I thought they only had comparable resolution at the very top of the frequency range that I can hear. They are nice but overall I don't think they are as technically proficient. I initially had reservations about the BA5 because of issues with tonal accuracy, but I don't think that's a serious liability anymore since I started using the TempoTec Sonata HD Pro and flipped Starline tips. But my search continues. I just ordered the TRN VX.


----------



## Nimweth

backdrifter said:


> Yes, but bear in mind that I'm a classical music guy. Maybe they won't be right for you. For example, you'll see guys here praising IEMs for having bass with "slam" and sub-bass extension, but I don't care about those things because classical music doesn't really benefit from those capabilities. I've bought a number of IEMs since I got the BA5, but those have only made me appreciate the BA5 more. For example, I got the A6 mini hoping to hear even more resolution and detail, but I thought they only had comparable resolution at the very top of the frequency range that I can hear. They are nice but overall I don't think they are as technically proficient. I initially had reservations about the BA5 because of issues with tonal accuracy, but I don't think that's a serious liability anymore since I started using the TempoTec Sonata HD Pro and flipped Starline tips. But my search continues. I just ordered the TRN VX.


I am another classic music listener. I have the BA5 as well. I am currently testing the VX. The bass (in stock form) is linear. Mids are very transparent and detailed and this continues into the treble. Soundstage is very wide and instrumental positioning, layering and separation are very good. I tend to prefer neutral or midcentric tuning such as Tin T4 and T3, BA5, BA10, etc, but this VX is really amazing me with its clarity and detail. I think you will like it!


----------



## Nimweth

More on the VX: I am finding them very tip sensitive. After trying Spiral Dots and Spinfits, I have settled on Starlines. Bass is more prominent and overall tonality is warmer. Further improvements came from swapping the stock cable for a Senlee hybrid copper/silver 8 core one. Those who have found the VX too bright may wish to experiment with tip and cable options.


----------



## backdrifter

Nimweth said:


> More on the VX: I am finding them very tip sensitive. After trying Spiral Dots and Spinfits, I have settled on Starlines. Bass is more prominent and overall tonality is warmer. Further improvements came from swapping the stock cable for a Senlee hybrid copper/silver 8 core one. Those who have found the VX too bright may wish to experiment with tip and cable options.


OK, you've ratcheted up my anticipation a bit more!  Thanks for the suggestions! It sounds like we're on the same page, which is giving me some confidence!

It's interesting that you've settled on those tips and changed the cable, because that's exactly what this guy did. It was this review that persuaded me to order them.


----------



## Nimweth

backdrifter said:


> OK, you've ratcheted up my anticipation a bit more!  Thanks for the suggestions! It sounds like we're on the same page, which is giving me some confidence!
> 
> It's interesting that you've settled on those tips and changed the cable, because that's exactly what this guy did. It was this review that persuaded me to order them.



I changed the tips and cable after looking at the video! It worked.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> More on the VX: I am finding them very tip sensitive. After trying Spiral Dots and Spinfits, I have settled on Starlines. Bass is more prominent and overall tonality is warmer. Further improvements came from swapping the stock cable for a Senlee hybrid copper/silver 8 core one. Those who have found the VX too bright may wish to experiment with tip and cable options.



I just watched a review yesterday where the guy said he put on Starlines, different cable, and did a tape mod to one of the vents and was very pleased with the results (as far as bass).


----------



## tgx78

If you guys like classical music why mess with the BA timbre. Just grab the NF Audio NA2 or the NM2 and call it a day on searching.


----------



## genck

tgx78 said:


> If you guys like classical music why mess with the BA timbre. Just grab the NF Audio NA2 or the NM2 and call it a day on searching.


Nah, get a Periodic Audio Be.


----------



## tgx78

genck said:


> Nah, get a Periodic Audio Be.



I had it and sold it. It sucked for classical music. Way too much midbass and treble peaks.  Was painful to wear as well.


----------



## genck

tgx78 said:


> I had it and sold it. It sucked for classical music. Way too much midbass and treble peaks.  Was painful to wear as well.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## PhonoPhi

tgx78 said:


> If you guys like classical music why mess with the BA timbre. Just grab the NF Audio NA2 or the NM2 and call it a day on searching.


How do NF Audio IEMs compare to CCA16 (and CA16, if you have them)?


----------



## Sam L

backdrifter said:


> Yes, but bear in mind that I'm a classical music guy. Maybe they won't be right for you. For example, you'll see guys here praising IEMs for having bass with "slam" and sub-bass extension, but I don't care about those things because classical music doesn't really benefit from those capabilities. I've bought a number of IEMs since I got the BA5, but those have only made me appreciate the BA5 more. For example, I got the A6 mini hoping to hear even more resolution and detail, but I thought they only had comparable resolution at the very top of the frequency range that I can hear. They are nice but overall I don't think they are as technically proficient. I initially had reservations about the BA5 because of issues with tonal accuracy, but I don't think that's a serious liability anymore since I started using the TempoTec Sonata HD Pro and flipped Starline tips. But my search continues. I just ordered the TRN VX.


Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


----------



## backdrifter

tgx78 said:


> If you guys like classical music why mess with the BA timbre. Just grab the NF Audio NA2 or the NM2 and call it a day on searching.


Maybe I will! I'll see what the reviews/impressions look like over time. Thanks!


----------



## backdrifter

Sam L said:


> Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


Someone else will have to chime in. BA5 is my favorite so far. I ordered a much more expensive all-BA set (which will go nameless for now), thinking better drivers would mean a better IEM, but they weren't so good, imho.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Sam L said:


> Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


If I  may amplify on this question, in a $150-200 range what are good IEMs for the treble with classical music?

In particular, how do TRI I3, BQEYZ Spring 2 and Se...er MT300 compare?


----------



## tgx78

PhonoPhi said:


> How do NF Audio IEMs compare to CCA16 (and CA16, if you have them)?



I will do some comparison between the NA2 vs CCA C16 for you as I don’t have the CA16


----------



## IEMusic

Sam L said:


> Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


This typically wouldn’t belong in this thread, but given your price ranges, I strongly recommend the Drop+JVC FDX1 for classical music (JVC FD01/FD02 are equivalents).  The timbre is very natural, and important for acoustic instrument sound reproduction.   The technicalities are also excellent, including transients and micro detail.  The Tin T4 is also great for classical music, and thus the Tanchjim HANA probably is excellent for classical music as well.


----------



## tgx78 (Jul 11, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> How do NF Audio IEMs compare to CCA16 (and CA16, if you have them)?


 

Ok I just did few back and forth and it’s not even a close fight. NA2 is miles better for classical music or any other genre for me than the C16. Don’t get me wrong, I actually really appreciate the C16’s technicality when it is extensively EQed in UAPP to fix its tonality, but in stock foam, it is no go for me. Too honky (massive 2khz elevation), off timbre, BA bass, Ear pressure build up (no vent)... Only advantage is C16 isolates slightly better than the NA2. 
Amazing thing about the NA2 is that there are really good sense of speed and micro details usually associated with multi BA setup.


----------



## tgx78

IEMusic said:


> This typically wouldn’t belong in this thread, but given your price ranges, I strongly recommend the Drop+JVC FDX1 for classical music (JVC FD01/FD02 are equivalents).  The timbre is very natural, and important for acoustic instrument sound reproduction.   The technicalities are also excellent, including transients and micro detail.  The Tin T4 is also great for classical music, and thus the Tanchjim HANA probably is excellent for classical music as well.



Oh yes. JVC is more expensive than $100, but love their timbre especially some of their woodies.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I just watched a review yesterday where the guy said he put on Starlines, different cable, and did a tape mod to one of the vents and was very pleased with the results (as far as bass).


I think that's the review I saw, and I tried the Starlines after that. I switched to a Senlee hybrid cable. I haven't tried the tape mod.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> Oh yes. JVC is more expensive than $100, but love their timbre especially some of their woodies.


Which woodies are you referring to? Do you know how good this is?


----------



## tgx78

RikudouGoku said:


> Which woodies are you referring to? Do you know how good this is?



It was fx something. I heard in yodobashi camera while I was visiting my brother in Japan. I probably tried 80-100 IEMs that day and thought JVC and Sony single dynamic driver IEMs were the best in terms of classical music for me.


----------



## brsdrgn

tgx78 said:


> It was fx something. I heard in yodobashi camera while I was visiting my brother in Japan. I probably tried 80-100 IEMs that day and thought JVC and Sony single dynamic driver IEMs were the best in terms of classical music for me.


Any chance they might be Fx850 or Fx750?


----------



## tgx78

brsdrgn said:


> Any chance they might be Fx850 or Fx750?



FX-850!


----------



## harry501501

Sam L said:


> Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


gy

The BA5 is technically good but they are giant earphones. The closest I could get to a decent tip was a Comply sports one. I sold mine. I did prefer the t90


----------



## harry501501

The x49 I'm finding better and better. I normally use my fiio m6 but it was dead so used the Xduoo x 2 first time in ages... What a pairing. A sightly thicker sounding DAP smooths treble. These have a bigger than average soundstage. They could be my new favourite budget set.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> The x49 I'm finding better and better. I normally use my fiio m6 but it was dead so used the Xduoo x 2 first time in ages... What a pairing. A sightly thicker sounding DAP smooths treble. These have a bigger than average soundstage. They could be my new favourite budget set.



Still waiting on mine. It’s been months


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Still waiting on mine. It’s been months



Delivery right now from China is so erratic. Don't get me wrong, Covid has probably made delivery difficult in some regions but like I said yesterday, I received 2 parcels from Alie in exactly seven days... that's insane for free PnP at the best of times from them. Jeez, some delivery time within the uk can be longer lol. Yet 8 weeks from Penon!


----------



## IEManiac

backdrifter said:


> Yes, but bear in mind that I'm a classical music guy. Maybe they won't be right for you. For example, you'll see guys here praising IEMs for having bass with "slam" and sub-bass extension, but I don't care about those things because classical music doesn't really benefit from those capabilities. I've bought a number of IEMs since I got the BA5, but those have only made me appreciate the BA5 more. For example, I got the A6 mini hoping to hear even more resolution and detail, but I thought they only had comparable resolution at the very top of the frequency range that I can hear. They are nice but overall I don't think they are as technically proficient. I initially had reservations about the BA5 because of issues with tonal accuracy, but I don't think that's a serious liability anymore since I started using the TempoTec Sonata HD Pro and flipped Starline tips. But my search continues. I just ordered the TRN VX.


BQEYZ KC2
TIN T3


----------



## yorosello

Sam L said:


> Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


You can try moondrop SSR for under $100


----------



## Nimweth

I'm finding the VX superb for electronic music. Try this one, detail, separation and layering all there!


----------



## countryboyhk

Just love the smooth ,sweet and rich vocal of CA16.  The SQ is exceptional, and everything seems tuned just right.  
Compared to my last CCA C10, CA16 gives a lot more 3D sound, much more musical and fun. 
In case someone may interested to know that I just try the new AZLA Xelastec tip. It's more comfortable and bassy than the old SendaEarfit, but a bit less transparent.


----------



## Kumonomukou

yorosello said:


> You can try moondrop SSR for under $100



I don't know why Moondrop SSR is getting so much hate just because a couple of reviewers. NO, they're not all-rounders!! They're bass light, but not everything has to be Harman like or a V! They're basically a Tin T2 esque IEMs with even more elevated mids & highs. Sucks at rumbles, but rather a female vocal specialist. 

For sub-40 dollars, I'd rather give praise for companies willing to take chances at refreshing design and sound. Even if they're not exactly my cup of tea.


----------



## yorosello (Jul 12, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> I don't know why Moondrop SSR is getting so much hate just because a couple of reviewers. NO, they're not all-rounders!! They're bass light, but not everything has to be Harman like or a V! They're basically a Tin T2 esque IEMs with even more elevated mids & highs. Sucks at rumbles, but rather a female vocal specialist.
> 
> For sub-40 dollars, I'd rather give praise for companies willing to take chances at refreshing design and sound. Even if they're not exactly my cup of tea.


Well, there is certain side has more bias & preferences. So when they didn't like the signature, they'll say it's bad even though it might fit other people's preference


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sam L said:


> Aside from the BA5, what else do you recommend for classical? (under $100, under $300). I find that I eq every iem I have to my tastes, with the exception of my etys and re400


Hisenior T2 seem great for classical ..at least for the composer im listening lately wich are Arvo Part, Bach and Vivaldi. Piano full range attack is accurate weighty enough and fast. Violin is super agile and snappy in attack too. Cello hace enough body too.Tonality is realist. Imaging is crisp.

If price stay at 90$, pretty sure HS T2 will get a more solid fan base.


----------



## IEManiac

Kumonomukou said:


> I don't know why Moondrop SSR is getting so much hate just because a couple of reviewers. NO, they're not all-rounders!! They're bass light, but not everything has to be Harman like or a V! They're basically a Tin T2 esque IEMs with even more elevated mids & highs. Sucks at rumbles, but rather a female vocal specialist.
> 
> For sub-40 dollars, I'd rather give praise for companies willing to take chances at refreshing design and sound. Even if they're not exactly my cup of tea.


For sub-$40 the top choices since 2018 remain the BQEYZ KB100, K2 and KC2.


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 14, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> For sub-$40 the top choices since 2018 remain the BQEYZ KB100, K2 and KC2.



kb100 is $50

For sub $40 I'd say there's much more competition than these 3 BQEYZ earphones, especially going back so far as 2018 (tho I get my KB100 at last tomo).

The most obvious being IMO

BLON BL03
****
Multiple KZ
CCA C10
E-MI CI880
Moondrop Crescent
Final Audio e2000
VE Bonus IE
TRN V90

*NICEHKC X49... which I think is going to go down as a popular budget favourite AS IT'S AWESOME*. For £15 it's got to have one of the most realistic sounding cymbal splashes I've heard. I'm still amazed at the detail it brings out.

_Guilty pleasures_

ARTISTE DC1
Magaosi BK50

EDIT : There's a ton I've missed, these are just some of my favourites.


----------



## harry501501

countryboyhk said:


> Just love the smooth ,sweet and rich vocal of CA16.  The SQ is exceptional, and everything seems tuned just right.
> Compared to my last CCA C10, CA16 gives a lot more 3D sound, much more musical and fun.
> In case someone may interested to know that I just try the new AZLA Xelastec tip. It's more comfortable and bassy than the old SendaEarfit, but a bit less transparent.



Those tips look cool and I bet sound good, but I just checked on eBay.... £40 for 3 pairs, jeeeeez you could buy another set of CA16s for that


----------



## JEHL (Jul 14, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Those tips look cool and I bet sound good, but I just checked on eBay.... £40 for 3 pairs, jeeeeez you could buy another set of CA16s for that


I found the pairs for $19 on Amazon... wonder if I want to put them on my BL-03.

Edit: They're 2 pairs though.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 14, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Those tips look cool and I bet sound good, but I just checked on eBay.... £40 for 3 pairs, jeeeeez you could buy another set of CA16s for that





JEHL said:


> I found the pairs for $19 on Amazon... wonder if I want to put them on my BL-03.
> 
> Edit: They're 2 pairs though.



Azla has two different packaging options. 2 pairs of identical sized tips (qty of 4 of the same size) or 3 pairs of differently sized tips (ie: 2 extra small, 2 small and 2 medium small tips). The mixed sizes are for those that have slightly different sized ear canals, as many do.

Granted both options may not be available on the site you are on, at this time.


----------



## IEManiac (Jul 14, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> kb100 is $50
> 
> For sub $40 I'd say there's much more competition than these 3 BQEYZ earphones, especially going back so far as 2018 (tho I get my KB100 at last tomo).
> 
> ...


The BQEYZs are all under $40 in Asia where most of humanity lives. If you think the BL-03 with its bloated bass and muffled highs, the V90 with its deep V and absent mids, etc. are credible competition as balanced, neutral-ish IEMs, well, there really is nothing for me to say further. Good luck to you.


----------



## PROblemdetected

IEManiac said:


> For sub-$40 the top choices since 2018 remain the BQEYZ KB100, K2 and KC2.



K2 or BQ3? What would u recommend?


----------



## chasolla

harry501501 said:


> *NICEHKC X49... which I think is going to go down as a popular budget favourite AS IT'S AWESOME*. For £15 it's got to have one of the most realistic sounding cymbal splashes I've heard. I'm still amazed at the detail it brings out.



I ordered my x49 in the luckybag promotion.
According to tracking it's been in the country since 6th May but is never sent for delivery.

Chas


----------



## germanium (Jul 17, 2020)

You can add the Gold Planar GL400 to the 71-100 dollar list these cost $79.99 on Amazon. They are made by same company as the Tin Fi earphones which is Linsoul in China. & are entry level planar magnetic earphones. They sound quite good with some limitations. They are good enough to make one want to delve deeper into planar magnetic.

Edit, found out they are not made by Linsoul just sold by them through Amazon.

They are not bad out of box but did require some minor tuning to sound their best & do require a little more power than most cell phones can delivery my LG V60 drives them very well though if I trick into one of the higher gain modes.

The tuning required only requires a small thin piece of foam that you cut out of the thin foam that came in the packaging cut in the shape & size of the felt damping pad that is inside the driver earcups. Add the new foam piece on top of original foam piece then put the felt piece on top of that running the wires behind the felt piece. Be careful putting it back together so as not to get wire into path of any of the screws as wire is quite long.

With this mod the midrange-bass balance is perfect. Treble is is not as obscured as with original tuning. Still a little soft but this seems to be a general trait of most planar magnetic earphones.

Overall the sound is very full & rich but with great detail & slam in the bass as well some of the best attack on percussion at any bass- midrange frequency I have ever heard. Bass seems to go down forever with great power throughout & this carries over into midrange (the power does but bass does not in any way interfere with midrange. The midrange is just as powerful all on it's own). The only minor weakness is on the treble but this can actually be good as many recordings are recorded too hot in the treble & there is precious few recordings that will offend. There are a few that I have that still will offend though just so you know treble is not in any way absent.


----------



## IEManiac

sakt1moko said:


> K2 or BQ3? What would u recommend?


K2 everyday of the week.

The BQ3 plain sucks, sorry. Bloated bass, no highs. Bassy and Dark. Yuck!


----------



## dharmasteve

sakt1moko said:


> K2 or BQ3? What would u recommend?


I've not heard the K2 or Bq3, but the KB100 is spot on. Excellent bass and good everything.


----------



## PROblemdetected

IEManiac said:


> K2 everyday of the week.
> 
> The BQ3 plain sucks, sorry. Bloated bass, no highs. Bassy and Dark. Yuck!





dharmasteve said:


> I've not heard the K2 or Bq3, but the KB100 is spot on. Excellent bass and good everything.



I just found that K2 has another model so similar KC2
I should get KC2 over K2? Differences about them?

Btw the last CCA 16 driver iem (the black one) is so nice, but it needs a good cable to get the best of them


----------



## assassin10000 (Jul 14, 2020)

sakt1moko said:


> I just found that K2 has another model so similar KC2
> I should get KC2 over K2? Differences about them?
> 
> Btw the last CCA 16 driver iem (the black one) is so nice, but it needs a good cable to get the best of them



From bqeyz:






Edit: see post below, bq3 may not be accurate (I haven't heard them).


----------



## IEManiac

sakt1moko said:


> I just found that K2 has another model so similar KC2
> I should get KC2 over K2? Differences about them?
> 
> Btw the last CCA 16 driver iem (the black one) is so nice, but it needs a good cable to get the best of them


KC2 has a tad less bass than the K2.


----------



## IEManiac

assassin10000 said:


> From bqeyz:


I can vouch for this table being accurate for the KC2 and KB100. I can also vouch that it is woefully inaccurate, criminally misleading for the BQ3.


----------



## crabdog

For those interested in the new budget iBasso IT00 IEM, I just posted my review. This one is my new sub $100 top dawg.


----------



## IEMusic

crabdog said:


> For those interested in the new budget iBasso IT00 IEM, I just posted my review. This one is my new sub $100 top dawg.


Thanks a lot, you dangle the unobtainable fruit in front of our faces even more (at least unobtainable in the US so far)!   Thanks for the review.


----------



## IEMusic

harry501501 said:


> Those tips look cool and I bet sound good, but I just checked on eBay.... £40 for 3 pairs, jeeeeez you could buy another set of CA16s for that


They can be great for achieving a good seal with some IEMs, and can enhance the sound of some IEMs,  but in reality, they are just another ear tip option that is available.  They do NOT improve the sound of every IEM, and in many cases, I prefer the fit and sound of my other ear tips.  DON’T feel pressured to buy them just b/c they’re the new shiny object.  If you’re perfectly happy with the current sound and fit of your IEMs, no need to get these.  

Just trying to keep it real with these hyped ear tips.


----------



## zenki

I'm still looking for the 1-tip fits all but guess that doesn't exists


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> I'm still looking for the 1-tip fits all but guess that doesn't exists


Impossible, as everyone has different ears and one single tip wont fit all iems as some have a bigger stem and some smaller.


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> I'm still looking for the 1-tip fits all but guess that doesn't exists



Wouldn’t that be memory foam, since it conforms to your individual ear?


----------



## kmmbd

Received the KBEar KS2 courtesy of @WendyLi  and have been listening to them for the past couple days or so. My likes/dislikes so far:

Things I like:

These are comfortable, rather lightweight. 
Stock tips are decent unlike most in this range
Bass is punchy, has a nice rhythm to it
Quite a bit of resolved detail (more on this later)
Soundstage is one of the widest in this range. Final E500 edges it with binaural tracks but given the nature of other chi-fi IEMs in this range - KS2 outclasses them easily. 
Imaging is also really good. One thing it does well is render the sensation of something being behind you. I did find corner-imaging pretty hazy. Central imaging wasn't also that good, but hey - these are stuff I mostly talk about while reviewing high-end planars. 

Things I dislike:

Bass sounds detached from the rest. 
Congested midrange, loses all sense of separation in busy heavy metal/hard rock tracks
Midrange shout, vocals are grating, completely wrong timbre
That ~7KHz peak gives an extra bit on leading edges of cymbal hits and can get fatiguing very quickly (I'm just about to take a break as I write this)
KBEar KB04 is a better value proposition overall and at just a few bucks extra - KS2 is kinda consumed by its own brethren. 

I'll listen more over the week and write a review hopefully by next weekend.


----------



## WendyLi

kmmbd said:


> Received the KBEar KS2 courtesy of @WendyLi  and have been listening to them for the past couple days or so. My likes/dislikes so far:
> 
> Things I like:
> 
> ...


Hi friend, looking forward to your written review!


----------



## Nimweth

My TRN VX review is here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx.24374/reviews


----------



## archdawg

toddy0191 said:


> Haven't, been on here for months and was also saddened to hear about Hungry Panda. He was one of the nicest people on here, always ready to help and advise people.
> 
> My thoughts are with you @mbwilson111


Same here, haven't been around for months and just learned of HP's passing from Bob @ IMR.
I didn't know him personally but he sure was one of the nicest and most helpful people on this forum.
My heartfelt condolences to @mbwilson111

RIP Hungry Panda


----------



## harry501501 (Jul 15, 2020)

IEManiac said:


> The BQEYZs are all under $40 in Asia where most of humanity lives. If you think the BL-03 with its bloated bass and muffled highs, the V90 with its deep V and absent mids, etc. are credible competition as balanced, neutral-ish IEMs, well, there really is nothing for me to say further. Good luck to you.



Not sure if you misread the tone of my reply to you so I'll hold off saying "no need to be rude".


----------



## harry501501

Only had maybe 6 or 7 hours with the kb100 but really liking it. I was in a rush so originally took them out running with the stock tips and was disappointed thinking I'd maybe had my expectations too high as they just sounded okay. But last night I had them on till 4am having funnily settled for the same tips I had on the bq3. 

They've a gorgeous balance to them, clean but still smooth. Nice and open soundstage, not huge but satisfying enough. Better then the bq3.


----------



## dharmasteve

harry501501 said:


> Only had maybe 6 or 7 hours with the kb100 but really liking it. I was in a rush so originally took them out running with the stock tips and was disappointed thinking I'd maybe had my expectations too high as they just sounded okay. But last night I had them on till 4am having funnily settled for the same tips I had on the bq3.
> 
> They've a gorgeous balance to them, clean but still smooth. Nice and open soundstage, not huge but satisfying enough. Better then the bq3.


KB100 is a really good IEM that has passed the test of time. They sound great with Spiral Dots.


----------



## Nimweth

I have recently reviewed the CVJ CSN, TRN VX and CCA CA16. Now I have just listened to my KZ BA10 fitted with a Faaeal Hibiscus cable and it's way better than all those three! Amazing.


----------



## thebigredpolos

Finally got around to ordering the LZ A6 Mini from AE during the small sale they had today and yesterday.  With coupons they were $44.95 pre-tax.  I couldn't say no to that, excited to hear them since they are praised quite highly here.


----------



## JEHL

Nimweth said:


> I have recently reviewed the CVJ CSN, TRN VX and CCA CA16. Now I have just listened to my KZ BA10 fitted with a Faaeal Hibiscus cable and it's way better than all those three! Amazing.


Should I take this as KZ has made absolutely no progress since late 2018?


----------



## raccoon city (Jul 16, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Should I take this as KZ has made absolutely no progress since late 2018?


For wired IEMs, KZ recently released the ZST X.
I don't know how good it is yet, though.

Oh, and then there's the ZSX.
That's gotten rave reviews, especially if you like bass.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> Should I take this as KZ has made absolutely no progress since late 2018?


Well, it does make me think! I prefer the BA10 to all my other KZs so for me that's probably true. ZS7, ZS10 pro and ZSX are excellent as well, though.


----------



## JEHL (Jul 16, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Well, it does make me think! I prefer the BA10 to all my other KZs so for me that's probably true. ZS7, ZS10 pro and ZSX are excellent as well, though.


At the same time I wonder how long I'll wait till KZ experiments with 4 way crossovers again... Hopefully I won't be a corpse before that happens. Can't be coincidence that a lot if not the majority of summit-fi IEM go for a 4 way. Can it?

Edit: Or anyone could experiment with a sub $100 4 way crossed IEM for that matter.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> At the same time I wonder how long I'll wait till KZ experiments with 4 way crossovers again... Hopefully I won't be a corpse before that happens. Can't be coincidence that a lot if not the majority of summit-fi IEM go for a 4 way. Can it?


Yes, the ZS7 and BA10 both have 4 way crossovers and they sound great.


----------



## 1clearhead

Up for review is the *KB EAR KB04

The undyingly sweet and shiny Gun-Metal look!*

Check them out at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-15744038

-Clear 😋


----------



## cleg

My video about NiceHCK X49. I think they deserve a bit of hype for this price


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the ZS7 and BA10 both have 4 way crossovers and they sound great.



I keep meaning to buy the kz7. Didn't get the same fanfare as its siblings but sounds like it has a more unique sound over the others?


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> I keep meaning to buy the kz7. Didn't get the same fanfare as its siblings but sounds like it has a more unique sound over the others?


Yes. Superb sub bass, excellent timbre in the mids courtesy of the 31005 BA and the treble is gentler without that spike in the upper mids/lower treble.


----------



## Kumonomukou

harry501501 said:


> I keep meaning to buy the kz7. Didn't get the same fanfare as its siblings but sounds like it has a more unique sound over the others?



When it comes to IEMs, I look at both aesthetics and sounds. I don't own a lot KZ products but Zs7 gave me a very good listening experience when I had them. Granted I did used them with another white KZ cable & Spin fit tips for slight implementation. I don't normally believe in cable making much of differences, but there were times that certain combination of gears were just right, at least for me. It could be just change of impedance or whatnot, but the difference was noticable. 




I wished the bulit was a little less bulky because there was definitely room left in the shell. In fact I lost them when attempting drivers transplant to a Nuforce Hem4 shell. The wires connected to BAs were fragile, and the rest was history lol! They're getting my vote for budget IEMs.


----------



## Turkleton (Jul 18, 2020)

Hey guys, i just bought a bunch of stuff and was surfing the Aliexpress stores looking for my next upgrades as I wait for delivery (i know right, wt f?!)

Anyway, compulsive buying notwithstanding, I _*think *_i saw a great deal for Tinhifi T4s - i normally see it for ~$100 and reviews also place the price around that. If you have an Aliexpress select $2 coupon, you can get em for $76!!! Just get the store coupon which gives you $3 off any purchase over $69.

You have to be a follower of the Nicehck store (I just tested by unfollowing, it goes back to $97) because it's labeled as a 'fans exclusive discount'.

Link for the lazy: https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8CfaRl

Btw, now that I've got your attention, anybody here got the **** 16 core upgrade cable? I just bought one and wanna know if I need to be careful or if they're sturdy and don't need to be babied. Thanks!

Edit: I guess now I know which company has been banned lol, but they all kinda look like they're produced from the same factory anyway - so any advice?


----------



## baskingshark

Turkleton said:


> Hey guys, i just bought a bunch of stuff and was surfing the Aliexpress stores looking for my next upgrades as I wait for delivery (i know right, wt f?!)
> 
> Anyway, compulsive buying notwithstanding, I _*think *_i saw a great deal for Tinhifi T4s - i normally see it for ~$100 and reviews also place the price around that. If you have an Aliexpress select $2 coupon, you can get em for $76!!! Just get the store coupon which gives you $3 off any purchase over $69.
> 
> ...



Actually ya I think the CHIFI budget cables are all produced from the same factory, just a different logo emblazzoned on the chin slider. I normally get the NiceHCK 8 and 16 copper core cables during Aliexpress sales, the 8 core ones can go as low as $7 USD sometimes. A friend of mine who measured them says the resistance is very low, so quite bang for buck in my opinion. I've got about 10 of them, they are working well after many months of daily use, they don't tangle easily and are supple and well braided and none have died on me so far (though I do keep my IEM/cables in hard cases and coiled up when not in use).


----------



## Turkleton

baskingshark said:


> Actually ya I think the CHIFI budget cables are all produced from the same factory, just a different logo emblazzoned on the chin slider. I normally get the NiceHCK 8 and 16 copper core cables during Aliexpress sales, the 8 core ones can go as low as $7 USD sometimes. A friend of mine who measured them says the resistance is very low, so quite bang for buck in my opinion. I've got about 10 of them, they are working well after many months of daily use, they don't tangle easily and are supple and well braided and none have died on me so far (though I do keep my IEM/cables in hard cases and coiled up when not in use).



Phew, had some doubts because I saw a picture on Aliexpress some guy had messed up the connection of his 3.5 mm jack - was worried about the quality of the strain reliefs on the cables. Thanks for the reassuring info.


----------



## Nimweth

Next up: TRN M10 and KBEAR KS2.


----------



## cqtek

My humble opinion about the NiceHCK X49, I see that many of you talk about them...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-x49.24465/reviews#item-review-23983


----------



## jeejack

Tingker TK200 alongside Tin hifi T2. The bassheads will love the TK200. Another great under 100$ buget IEM. I love them


----------



## RikudouGoku (Jul 19, 2020)

jeejack said:


> Tingker TK200 alongside Tin hifi T2. The bassheads will love the TK200. Another great under 100$ buget IEM. I love them


Isn't tingker related to audiosense?

EDIT: They are the sister company of Audiosense.


----------



## jeejack

Of course, like fiio with jadeaudio and they have a huge discount on aliexpress, 20 $


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

I'm still looking for something with detail and air.

How bad are the NiceHCK NX7? The reviews are mixed. Some say theyre too strident. Some say the timbre is unnatural. But they all say detail and top end are good. And I've seen recent posts in various threads here with people praising their NX7, I guess after the hype and hot takes have died down.

So, are they worth owning, or is there something better under $100 with detail and top end?


----------



## harry501501

cqtek said:


> My humble opinion about the NiceHCK X49, I see that many of you talk about them...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nicehck-x49.24465/reviews#item-review-23983



WOW, great review but I must be listening to a different earphone or there are quality control issues. I've never really bought into burn-in but these are very un-BA like. I had to tip roll quite a bit to get the perfect seal, the stock tips weren't great for bass. Bass on the set I have is strangely DD like. As most of us do when trying out a new set for reviewing I use the same songs to test different aspects. I'm a huge Queen fan so i use WATC (BASS, treble), Innuendo (micro detail), Millionaire Waltz (genre) and the Bohemian Rhapsody vocal-only operatic section.

*We Are The Champions* - Those first few bass notes at the start sound great, nice and round, good speed and decay and good body. A lot of BA sets have this too thin and it doesn't stick around long.

*Innuendo *- There is a great acoustic guitar section dead centre that has three little solos battling against each other and right after there's deep bass fairground carousel music (?). With the x49 the guitars have good body and the third guitar dead centre you can hear the little notes it plays quite clear, a lot of earphones this remains hidden and you only have the guitars left and right. Straight after you have Freddie sing, "You can be anything..." which can obstruct hearing these little carousel parts, with the x49 you hear them quite clearly in the background, the same with a little keyboard part on the right.

*Millionaire Waltz* - this song is typical Queen, which jumps between genres from vaudeville to hard rock, back down to ballad, with big harmonies. Again, most BA earphones struggle to play the very first left side bass notes with much body, and they sound thin and fleeting. The x49 does, that's all I'll say there lol. It also does the hard rock part with good energy and smoothness, even though it can be very aggressive and harsh with other BAs. At the and there's a lot happening with electric guitars, big bass side harmonies and centre vocal. Again they are clear with microdetails very good.

*Bo Rap *- well no prizes for what this tests. Soundstage soundstage soundstage. I find the x49 has great imaging and depth, all around the headspace. I also discern certain deep harmonies very well, harmonies that can be hard to hear on other earphones. i can pinpoint the three singers parts very well too.

For some others, I enjoyed the detail they bring out in the orchestra on Phantom Of The Opera, the same with the jazz parts in La La Land. A also love the mids on Forever Autumn.

Lastly, I think the x49 is excellent with drum solos and accurate cymbal splashes.

I think they're a great all-rounder. You should give them more time.

I've only bought a second set of two other earphones. The Delta Tango Six  and the CCA C10, but I have another x49 coming. This may not go down well, but I've been neglecting the KB100 for them. Don't beat me.

Shows we all hear different... tho the way you described them reminds me of the way I heard them first listen, especially sub-bass?!?!?

MICROPHONICS is very bad admittedly, but £13. I use the ear hooks from Final e2000 when outside with them.

Here's the tip I use which are a bit firmer (the blue one, the other is stock). I tried wide bore but they really lose bass power and depth. SpinFits not bad, cp800 ones.


----------



## harry501501

Turkleton said:


> Btw, now that I've got your attention, anybody here got the **** 16 core upgrade cable? I just bought one and wanna know if I need to be careful or if they're sturdy and don't need to be babied. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I guess now I know which company has been banned lol, but they all kinda look like they're produced from the same factory anyway - so any advice?



Yeah, those cables are defo same but with different brand stamps. I have quite a few and different colours. I like them, prefer the 8 core as 16 core are pretty thick and heavy. I just got one though and the smell from the material is VERY strong and distracting. Had to put it in a box. I hate seeing them sold on Amazon and eBay for insane prices, sometimes TEN times more expensive.



ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I'm still looking for something with detail and air.
> 
> How bad are the NiceHCK NX7? The reviews are mixed. Some say theyre too strident. Some say the timbre is unnatural. But they all say detail and top end are good. And I've seen recent posts in various threads here with people praising their NX7, I guess after the hype and hot takes have died down.
> 
> So, are they worth owning, or is there something better under $100 with detail and top end?



Even though I don't have it, maybe hold off for some reviews of the BGVP ZERO. From the review I have heard it sounds promising.


----------



## DBaldock9

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I'm still looking for something with detail and air.
> 
> How bad are the NiceHCK NX7? The reviews are mixed. Some say theyre too strident. Some say the timbre is unnatural. But they all say detail and top end are good. And I've seen recent posts in various threads here with people praising their NX7, I guess after the hype and hot takes have died down.
> 
> So, are they worth owning, or is there something better under $100 with detail and top end?



I have the original NX7, and while I wouldn't call them strident, they do have a bit of a recessed lower Midrange, and more emphasis in the upper Midrange & Treble.  Their Bass is good, without booming Mid-Bass. There are comments here on Head-Fi, that the NX7 Pro do sound better - but they're $99, rather than $73.

The NX7 has better Bass, but for a more cohesive sound, especially through the Midrange & Treble - you might consider the Audio Sense T180 Pro or T260 Pro.
Another difference is that the NX7 uses a 0.78mm 2-Pin connector, and the Audio Sense use MMCX.

I've got the Audio Sense T180 ($35) single Knowles BA, but the current model is the T180 Pro ($41), which includes a Knowles BA filter.
The T260 Pro ($59) is a dual Knowles BA model.

I've also got the Audio Sense T100 ($45) single dynamic. It's no longer in the Audio Sense AliExpress shop, but does appear to be available here -  https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32851540474.html
True to their stereotypes, the T100 has better low Bass impact, and the T180 has better Treble detail.


----------



## jeejack

DBaldock9 said:


> I've also got the Audio Sense T100 ($45) single dynamic. It's no longer in the Audio Sense AliExpress shop, but does appear to be available here -  https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32851540474.html
> True to their stereotypes, the T100 has better low Bass impact, and the T180 has better Treble detail.


Let me recommend Tingker TK200 1 DD (10mm titanium diaphragm dynamic driver) and 1 BA (U.S. knowles) from the same company but under a different name


----------



## cqtek (Jul 19, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> WOW, great review but I must be listening to a different earphone or there are quality control issues. I've never really bought into burn-in but these are very un-BA like. I had to tip roll quite a bit to get the perfect seal, the stock tips weren't great for bass. Bass on the set I have is strangely DD like. As most of us do when trying out a new set for reviewing I use the same songs to test different aspects. I'm a huge Queen fan so i use WATC (BASS, treble), Innuendo (micro detail), Millionaire Waltz (genre) and the Bohemian Rhapsody vocal-only operatic section.
> 
> *We Are The Champions* - Those first few bass notes at the start sound great, nice and round, good speed and decay and good body. A lot of BA sets have this too thin and it doesn't stick around long.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comment.
I don't think I have a bad unit, because I have the same feelings as with another Single BA I own, the Ourart Tini, which I have already discussed here. The X49 is a delicate IEM, I like electronic music and not precisely, at low volume. On that basis, it is more than likely that the X49 is not the most suitable IEM. It's true that with other genres and at lower volume, the X49 behaves much better. But, to be honest, if I don't use IEMS to listen to the music I like, at the volume I prefer, I only use them to listen to series, radio or movies, since I prefer IEMS that go well with all genres.
I may not be the most objective person to analyze this type of IEMS. Still, I find that for the price, form, and ergonomics, it's something that everyone should try, so I finally put that rating in.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jeejack said:


> Let me recommend Tingker TK200 1 DD (10mm titanium diaphragm dynamic driver) and 1 BA (U.S. knowles) from the same company but under a different name


I am getting a review unit of the Tingker TK200, hope it is good


----------



## Nimweth

jeejack said:


> Let me recommend Tingker TK200 1 DD (10mm titanium diaphragm dynamic driver) and 1 BA (U.S. knowles) from the same company but under a different name


Do you have a link to this product? I can't find it. TIA


----------



## jeejack

Nimweth said:


> Do you have a link to this product? I can't find it. TIA


https://m.tr.aliexpress.com/item/40...=a2g0n.store_home.smartJustForYou_836307781.0


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Do you have a link to this product? I can't find it. TIA


Here is the link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000805659935.html


----------



## zenki

That Tingker looks interesting


----------



## Slater

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tingker-k200-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor.21348/reviews


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tingker-k200-dual-hybrid-in-ear-monitor.21348/reviews


The design really looks similar to the Tin hifi T2 but the TK200 actually came before it.


----------



## Nimweth (Jul 19, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Here is the link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000805659935.html


Could be a T3 sound-alike. 1 DD + Knowles BA in TinAudio shaped earpieces.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> Could be a T3 sound-alike!


I hope not because i dont like the T3...The driver config is the same though with 1 dd + 1 ba in both.


----------



## geisterfaust

My TFZ T2 Galaxy kicked the bucket after the fell down the stairs (yep) I'm looking for IEM recommendations, preferably a fun listening experience with good isolation since i'll be using them while commuting.  

I'll be using them with my ZX300 mostly. I'm considering the following:  Blon 03, Tin T2, TFZ T2 (again), KZ ZSX Terminator and KZ ZS10 PRO. Budget is 50/100 euro max.

Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic

geisterfaust said:


> My TFZ T2 Galaxy kicked the bucket after the fell down the stairs (yep) I'm looking for IEM recommendations, preferably a fun listening experience with good isolation since i'll be using them while commuting.
> 
> I'll be using them with my ZX300 mostly. I'm considering the following:  Blon 03, Tin T2, TFZ T2 (again), KZ ZSX Terminator and KZ ZS10 PRO. Budget is 50/100 euro max.
> 
> Thanks!


I hope you didn’t fall down with them!   

If isolation is very important, I would rule out the BL03 and T2 right away.  The KZ ZS10 Pro and ZSX have what I would consider average isolation.  Though it has a unique tuning, the Shozy Form 1.1 is definitely fun sounding and has above-average isolation with foam ear tips.


----------



## JEHL

geisterfaust said:


> My TFZ T2 Galaxy kicked the bucket after the fell down the stairs (yep) I'm looking for IEM recommendations, preferably a fun listening experience with good isolation since i'll be using them while commuting.
> 
> I'll be using them with my ZX300 mostly. I'm considering the following:  Blon 03, Tin T2, TFZ T2 (again), KZ ZSX Terminator and KZ ZS10 PRO. Budget is 50/100 euro max.
> 
> Thanks!


I guess depending on how important isolation is, you could take it to its extreme and go with ER2XR...


----------



## Kumonomukou (Jul 20, 2020)

geisterfaust said:


> My TFZ T2 Galaxy kicked the bucket after the fell down the stairs (yep) I'm looking for IEM recommendations, preferably a fun listening experience with good isolation since i'll be using them while commuting.
> 
> I'll be using them with my ZX300 mostly. I'm considering the following:  Blon 03, Tin T2, TFZ T2 (again), KZ ZSX Terminator and KZ ZS10 PRO. Budget is 50/100 euro max.
> 
> Thanks!



Out of earphones you mentioned, Tin T2 doesn't provide much isolation at all. Blon 03 would be okay if you don't do intense exercise with them. I personally wouldn't take any Etymotic ER series for commute. There's way too much risk going on for deep Insertion on the go lol!

As for random suggestions. You may take a look at TFZ No.3 Black/Gold edition. Quite warm earbuds that shares characteristics of TFZ T2. Audio-Technica IM70 as well as Ibasso IT01/IT00 could also be options if only moderate bass elevation is desired.


----------



## countryboyhk (Jul 20, 2020)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I'm still looking for something with detail and air.
> 
> How bad are the NiceHCK NX7? The reviews are mixed. Some say theyre too strident. Some say the timbre is unnatural. But they all say detail and top end are good. And I've seen recent posts in various threads here with people praising their NX7, I guess after the hype and hot takes have died down.
> 
> So, are they worth owning, or is there something better under $100 with detail and top end?



I find the timbre of NX7 is unnatural too, and just don't know how to describe, but someone did. He described the hi-hat drum of NX7 is always at the top of his head which is not normal, and I agree. It's quite irritating.


----------



## geisterfaust

IEMusic said:


> I hope you didn’t fall down with them!
> 
> If isolation is very important, I would rule out the BL03 and T2 right away.  The KZ ZS10 Pro and ZSX have what I would consider average isolation.  Though it has a unique tuning, the Shozy Form 1.1 is definitely fun sounding and has above-average isolation with foam ear tips.



Hahaha no, no worries, I didn't fall down with them fortunately.



JEHL said:


> I guess depending on how important isolation is, you could take it to its extreme and go with ER2XR...



I don't want to go to the most extreme solution tbh, but thank you!



Kumonomukou said:


> There are way too many IEMs fit this criteria. Out of earphones you mentioned, Tin T2 doesn't provide much isolation at all. Blon 03 would be fine if you don't do crazy exercise with them, they actually fit my ears very well with stock cables. I wouldn't take any Etymotic ER series for commute. There's way too much risk going on for deep Insertion on the go!
> 
> As for random suggestions. You may take a look at TFZ No.3 Black/Gold edition ( I might have seen them on sale for below 70 dollars recently) Quite warm earbuds that maybe a bassier version of TFZ T2. Audio-Technica IM70(That's If you can find them sub-80 in your area) as well as Ibasso IT01/IT00 could also be options if moderate bass elevation is desired.



Hi! Thanks for the recs, but I don't want anything bassier than the TFZ T2 I used to had.


----------



## Sam L

geisterfaust said:


> Hahaha no, no worries, I didn't fall down with them fortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be turned off by the whole "deep insertion" aspect of the etys. I frequently swap between the stock triple flanges and various westone tips, as well as some third party foams.

Lately, I've not required total isolation, so the westone starlines work well enough for me. You get 90% of the sound as compared to deep insertion, which is still better than 90% of the iems in the price range of the er2xr's.


----------



## harry501501

cqtek said:


> Thank you for your comment.
> I don't think I have a bad unit, because I have the same feelings as with another Single BA I own, the Ourart Tini, which I have already discussed here. The X49 is a delicate IEM, I like electronic music and not precisely, at low volume. On that basis, it is more than likely that the X49 is not the most suitable IEM. It's true that with other genres and at lower volume, the X49 behaves much better. But, to be honest, if I don't use IEMS to listen to the music I like, at the volume I prefer, I only use them to listen to series, radio or movies, since I prefer IEMS that go well with all genres.
> I may not be the most objective person to analyze this type of IEMS. Still, I find that for the price, form, and ergonomics, it's something that everyone should try, so I finally put that rating in.



To be fair, I've pretty small ears with small ear canals. I have had great success with this model and shape. I've said before how much I enjoy the Final e2000/3000/4000, Moondrop Crescent, kz ED9, VE Bie and I'm sure there are others but I'm quite tired lol. At some point, if they're cheap during sales I'll maybe buy the Moondrop Aria. 

I'll be curious if anyone gets the x49 how they compare sonically with their older sibling the NICEHCK DT100?


----------



## Nimweth

In the news today Andy Haldane of the Bank of England was quoted as saying that "Britain is in a V-shaped recovery" . I hope there won't be any recession in the mids!


----------



## Nimweth

There'll be a boom in the south, recession in the Midlands and it will be brighter up north! It won't be Huawei we need to worry about, it will be KZ!


----------



## harry501501

I'm not so convinced so for now I'll remain neutral


----------



## TheVortex

Thought I would post this here.


----------



## genck

geisterfaust said:


> My TFZ T2 Galaxy kicked the bucket after the fell down the stairs (yep) I'm looking for IEM recommendations, preferably a fun listening experience with good isolation since i'll be using them while commuting.
> 
> I'll be using them with my ZX300 mostly. I'm considering the following:  Blon 03, Tin T2, TFZ T2 (again), KZ ZSX Terminator and KZ ZS10 PRO. Budget is 50/100 euro max.
> 
> Thanks!


Buy another TFZ T2


----------



## harry501501

Well got to admit. The KB 100 are excellent. They destroy the bq3. Only thing is I've found quite a bit of hiss with certain cables... This common with them?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> I'm still looking for something with detail and air.
> 
> How bad are the NiceHCK NX7? The reviews are mixed. Some say theyre too strident. Some say the timbre is unnatural. But they all say detail and top end are good. And I've seen recent posts in various threads here with people praising their NX7, I guess after the hype and hot takes have died down.
> 
> So, are they worth owning, or is there something better under $100 with detail and top end?



HISENIOR T2=Detail and Air.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, I just got the* FIIO FD1 *and *IBASSO IT00* and, both are quite good but I wonder if anybody else here heard one of those and can share there thoughs?

I need to listen more to IT00 (temporality have limits) but it have a laid back W shape sound, with beautiful wide (female) vocal presence...

FD1 begin to grow on me, its fast transient response is very unique, sound is dense but fast, bass is thigh and thumpy style, mids are fowards with extra upper mids and a kinda treble that favorise texture to micro-details. Musicality is nuanced with great (but compact) layering.


----------



## IEMusic

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> FD1 begin to grow on me, its fast transient response is very unique, sound is dense but fast, bass is thigh and thumpy style, mids are fowards with extra upper mids and a kinda treble that favorise texture to micro-details. Musicality is nuanced with great (but compact) layering.


I agree with this assessment.  IMHO, it’s main relative weaknesses are decent but not great detail retrieval, and while it has clear and crisp treble that isn’t lacking, it doesn’t have really extended upper treble response.  I personally would prefer more sub bass relative to the mid bass.  It has such a natural and clear sound overall though, with lots of texture.


----------



## IEManiac

harry501501 said:


> Well got to admit. The KB 100 are excellent. They destroy the bq3. Only thing is I've found quite a bit of hiss with certain cables... This common with them?


Hiss? Check you source and output stage.

Yes, KB100 are very good.


----------



## Sam L (Jul 21, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, I just got the* FIIO FD1 *and *IBASSO IT00* and, both are quite good but I wonder if anybody else here heard one of those and can share there thoughs?
> 
> I need to listen more to IT00 (temporality have limits) but it have a laid back W shape sound, with beautiful wide (female) vocal presence...
> 
> FD1 begin to grow on me, its fast transient response is very unique, sound is dense but fast, bass is thigh and thumpy style, mids are fowards with extra upper mids and a kinda treble that favorise texture to micro-details. Musicality is nuanced with great (but compact) layering.


Where are you hearing the mid bump for the it00? 500 to 1k with a dip in 2.5k? I'm not hearing a W shape signature on mine.


----------



## Sam L

Sam L said:


> Where are you hearing the mid bump for the it00? 500 to 1k with a dip in 2.5k? I'm not hearing a W shape signature on mine.


----------



## JEHL

So after a month or so of using and trying a dozen or so of mods to the BLON BL-03. Well if what the tuner intended is that it sounded warm U shape, It's pretty much perfect, I have absolutely no complains there maybe other than it rolls of earlier than I'm able to hear in the treble with a steep rolloff at 14kHz. Cutting the stock cable pin hood with scissors seems to fix the subbass rolloff, making it more bass focused overall rather than just midbass focused (And yes I tried it, blocking the intake with my finger kills almost all subbass so if you wonder why people say it's midbass focused, there's a good chance is the stock cable or the unnamable upgrade cable doing that). From a tonality standpoint I kinda just wish they were a little less bassy overall (Imagine BL-05 bass but BL-03 everything else), though that's not to say it sound muddy, in fact it always amazes me at how correctly it plays any individual instrument, just a bit more bassy than I'd like. Also pretty much every head gear before it was very recessed in the lower mids, hence this was a very eye opening experience upon first trying.

From a micro detailing standpoint however, seems to be hardly any better than the grocery store IEM. It's pretty much limited to solos and 3 or maybe 4 man bands, to which I assume this is where BLON needs another ace in the hole, and quickly. It wouldn't surprise me if the 2014 KZ ZST is more capable in the micro detailing department. Those looking for micro details, just do me and yourself the favor of staying away from this IEM.

I don't really wanna write reviews, mainly because I'm a man who likes backing as much as possible with graphs and numbers and try anything to improve what I use so hopefully impressions do.Also because it wouldn't surprise me if I'm the only person who perceives it as warm U shape, rather than just plain dark. Also I'm not in a financially stable state, so I don't think I'll be looking for an upgrade in a while. Also I don't have any... good eartips yet so who knows if there may be some hidden potential still there.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sam L said:


> Where are you hearing the mid bump for the it00? 500 to 1k with a dip in 2.5k? I'm not hearing a W shape signature on mine.



enh....why you dont  just share personal impressions......their more sub bass emphasis and lack well separated mid bass punch in fact...its more about slam than thump. female vocal Mids arent recessed, As well, I say laid back W....and that i need more listen as im into FD1 right now. I hear the IT00 as fitting in middle of U and W shape. though upper treble isnt very extended.

oh man, i soooooooooooo dont miss this vain punctilious debate.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

IEMusic said:


> I agree with this assessment.  IMHO, it’s main relative weaknesses are decent but not great detail retrieval, and while it has clear and crisp treble that isn’t lacking, it doesn’t have really extended upper treble response.  I personally would prefer more sub bass relative to the mid bass.  It has such a natural and clear sound overall though, with lots of texture.


My favorite ear tips is KZ Starline. Whats your?

I just paired FD1 with JDS ATOM amp (+Ibasso DX90 dac line out) and it really improve imaging and overall spatiality which is more holographic compared to fowards layering.

I would love having more info about exact driver composition....it say its beryllium plated...but on what diaphragm material? 

Metoo i would prefer more natural sub bass extension, and crisper more airy clarity, but what I like about FD1 is that it doesnt sound like any other IEM I try. I'm obsess about timbre richness, so im quite well serrved with these!


----------



## IEMusic

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My favorite ear tips is KZ Starline. Whats your?
> 
> Metoo i would prefer more natural sub bass extension, and crisper more airy clarity, but what I like about FD1 is that it doesnt sound like any other IEM I try. I'm obsess about timbre richness, so im quite well serrved with these!


After going through at least half a dozen different tips, I like the stock black tips the best, though the Xelastecs sound good on the FD1 also.  I haven’t tried the Starlines yet though.  
“Timbre richness” is a great way to describe the FD1 sound.  The timbre is very natural sounding, and it sounds so smooth yet incredibly textured.  So far, that’s the one beryllium plated driver trait I find to be quite consistent, texture.


----------



## OpiateSkittles (Jul 24, 2020)

Honestly, the BL-03's lack of detail is one of its strong suits for me. It's kind of the M40x of IEMs. Wonderful tonality but smoothed over detailing.
Why is this a plus you ask? Because as a musician involved with his local scene, I have a lot of music I enjoy that is recorded, well... let's just say less than optimally. All my other gear rips them apart without mercy but BL-03 (and M40X) are the perfect tools for such tracks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

IEMusic said:


> After going through at least half a dozen different tips, I like the stock black tips the best, though the Xelastecs sound good on the FD1 also.  I haven’t tried the Starlines yet though.
> “Timbre richness” is a great way to describe the FD1 sound.  The timbre is very natural sounding, and it sounds so smooth yet incredibly textured.  So far, that’s the one beryllium plated driver trait I find to be quite consistent, texture.


Man your IEM collection is incredible. Lot of promising GEMS in there lke Thieaudio, NF audio and man, this Mangrid Tea seem crazy TOTL value!

Oh, i still have the DUNU LUNA as review tour (i really need to send it back ASAP)...would be interesting to compare pure beryllium against the FD1 cause i feel they have similar tonality and indeed this nuanced effortless timbre rrichness. FD1 and LUNA are very different to crisper, more anlytical and neutral Final A8000 which is my benchmark for detailed reference sound.

I really like FD1 amped version. Way more articulate sound.


----------



## JEHL

OpiateSkittles said:


> Honestly, the BL-03's lack of detail is one of its strong suits for me. It's kind of the M40x of IEMs. Wonderful tonality but smoothed over detailing?
> Why is this a plus you ask? Because as a musician involved with his local scene, I have a lot of music I enjoy that is recorded, well... let's just say less than optimally. All my other gear rips them apart without mercy but BL-03 (and M40X) are the perfect tools for such tracks.


Like most metal music for some odd reason?


----------



## Slater

OpiateSkittles said:


> Honestly, the BL-03's lack of detail is one of its strong suits for me. It's kind of the M40x of IEMs. Wonderful tonality but smoothed over detailing?
> Why is this a plus you ask? Because as a musician involved with his local scene, I have a lot of music I enjoy that is recorded, well... let's just say less than optimally. All my other gear rips them apart without mercy but BL-03 (and M40X) are the perfect tools for such tracks.



Exactly. I think of it like vinyl or tube amps. The big appeal of the Blon *IS* that it’s not ultra detailed. It’s just ‘easy listening’


----------



## JEHL

Slater said:


> Exactly. I think of it like vinyl or tube amps. The big appeal of the Blon *IS* that it’s not ultra detailed. It’s just ‘easy listening’


Reminds me of a reddit comment saying that out of 30 IEMs or so, his BL-03 is his most vintage sounding headgear of his collection. Never knew what vintage sounding means, but I guess it means being easy to listen to regardless of how poorly mixed the track is? Does that sound extremely atypical out of China to make an IEM that's easy to listen regardless of what track you choose?

I didn't know that about the M40x however.


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Reminds me of a reddit comment saying that out of 30 IEMs or so, his BL-03 is his most vintage sounding headgear of his collection. Never knew what vintage sounding means, but I guess it means being easy to listen to regardless of how poorly mixed the track is?



That’s exactly what they meant!


----------



## gr33nhorn

JEHL said:


> Never knew what vintage sounding means,


I'd say, based on my experience, another regular feature of vintage sound is a slight midrange honk/shout - which the blon also has


----------



## Nimweth

I have been doing a 4 way comparison featuring 
1. KBEAR Diamond 
2. Tin T4
3. KZ BA10 
4. CCA CA16 
I have to say that the CA16 acquitted itself very well. Its sound falls somewhere between the Diamond and the T4. The BA10 is a touch more forward and fast and has a wonderful immediacy. The T4 has the best soundstage, and a very extended treble. The Diamond is warmer and more V shaped with a nice timbre. The CA16 seems to have a little bit of all the rest and is going up in my estimation. It does need a bit more power than the others, though. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Slater (Jul 23, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> I have been doing a 4 way comparison featuring
> 1. KBEAR Diamond
> 2. Tin T4
> 3. KZ BA10
> ...



I have been considering the BA10, since there seems to be some seriously die hard fans of it.

I was very underwhelmed by the original C16 (not CA16). The C16 low end is way too anemic for my tastes. And that is what everyone seems to swear is so good about the BA10. I do love me some nice fat bass


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I have been considering the BA10, since there seems to be some seriously die hard fans of it.
> 
> I was very underwhelmed by the original C16 (not CA16). The C16 low end is way too anemic for my tastes. And that is what everyone seems to swear is so good about the BA10. I do love me some nice fat bass


Yes, the bass on the BA10 is much better than on the C16. The mids are well done too with the two mid drivers and the treble is clean and extended but not harsh. They did a good job with the 30095s on this one. I really like the speed and timbre on the BA10 and it's built like a tank! If the square shape isn't a problem then you're in for a treat. Definitely one of my top 5 IEMs. I'm using a Faaeal Hibiscus cable and medium Starlines.


----------



## Kumonomukou

This is the beginning of KZ golden age lol! Would I pull it off?


----------



## JEHL

Kumonomukou said:


> This is the beginning of KZ golden age lol! Would I pull it off?


Wonder why not calling it ZSN X. Were they afraid of it being mistaken for the ZSX?


----------



## Slater

JEHL said:


> Wonder why not calling it ZSN X. Were they afraid of it being mistaken for the ZSX?



I assume because, visually, it is based off of the ZSN Pro and not the ZSN.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 24, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> Honestly, the BL-03's lack of detail is one of its strong suits for me. It's kind of the M40x of IEMs. Wonderful tonality but smoothed over detailing?
> Why is this a plus you ask? Because as a musician involved with his local scene, I have a lot of music I enjoy that is recorded, well... let's just say less than optimally. All my other gear rips them apart without mercy but BL-03 (and M40X) are the perfect tools for such tracks.


I agree with you. That's why I really like Bl-03! When I listen to IEMs which are considered as detailed (or technical), I can't listen to it for long period of time. Mostly, I catch myself what an instrument sounds like, where it's located, it's interaction with other frequencies etc. It's nice sometimes especially when you hear new details which were there before but I could never hear. However, I mostly wanna put my headphones and just enjoy my walk. Blon does this well. Doesn't distract me much... Sometimes I get curious and I pay attention to an instrument and it tells me that it's located here. I also hear details, not that Crystal clear but I'm fine with it.


Recently, I ordered a nice pure copper and silver cable.I was thinking copper cable could be a good match but NiceCHK's 4n silver cable arrived first (and it's getting quite good feedbacks for its price in another topic link : https://a.aliexpress.com/_BT9bZz
) so I'm listening to Blon with it. It revealed its potential more imho. As I expected the bass impact got lessen with silver cable.
I always feel like Bl-03 locates the sound outside of my head. The soundstage is not that big (comparing to its price, absolutely great ofc!) but it got wider now with this silver cable so, it's more airy. The technicality is improved a bit also.

I'd really like Blon to produce a newer version of this IEM without touching anything but the short nozzle. It would be a good deal with the right tips. I'll share my thoughts with the copper cable after I receive.

In addition : Would you say Moondrop Kxxs is like an upgraded version of Blon Bl-03? Or maybe any other alternatives?


----------



## dharmasteve

brsdrgn said:


> I agree with you. That's why I really like Bl-03! When I listen to IEMs which are considered as detailed (or technical), I can't listen to it for long period of time. Mostly, I catch myself what an instrument sounds like, where it's located, it's interaction with other frequencies etc. It's nice sometimes especially when you hear new details which were there before but I could never hear. However, I mostly wanna put my headphones and just enjoy my walk. Blon does this well. Doesn't distract me much... Sometimes I get curious and I pay attention to an instrument and it tells me that it's located here. I also hear details, not that Crystal clear but I'm fine with it.
> 
> 
> Recently, I ordered a nice pure copper and silver cable.I was thinking copper cable could be a good match but NiceCHK's 4n silver cable arrived first (and it's getting quite good feedbacks for its price in another topic link : https://a.aliexpress.com/_BT9bZz
> ...



Me too. I got that pure silver litz NiceHCK cable a while back. Now it's sitting on my Blon 03 and that boomy bass has settled and now sounds great. Silver and Blon 03 are a good match.


----------



## IEMusic

dharmasteve said:


> Me too. I got that pure silver litz NiceHCK cable a while back. Now it's sitting on my Blon 03 and that boomy bass has settled and now sounds great. Silver and Blon 03 are a good match.


I use my BL03 with a TRN T3 silver cable.


----------



## jeejack

I just received my blon 05


----------



## jeejack

Kumonomukou said:


> This is the beginning of KZ golden age lol! Would I pull it off?


It's hard to beat Kbear 04, but who knows? We will see...


----------



## brsdrgn

jeejack said:


> I just received my blon 05


What's the second nice looking cable?


----------



## jeejack

brsdrgn said:


> What's the second nice looking cable?



Tripowin Zonie 16 Core Silver Plated Cable


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

brsdrgn said:


> I agree with you. That's why I really like Bl-03! When I listen to IEMs which are considered as detailed (or technical), I can't listen to it for long period of time. Mostly, I catch myself what an instrument sounds like, where it's located, it's interaction with other frequencies etc. It's nice sometimes especially when you hear new details which were there before but I could never hear. However, I mostly wanna put my headphones and just enjoy my walk. Blon does this well. Doesn't distract me much... Sometimes I get curious and I pay attention to an instrument and it tells me that it's located here. I also hear details, not that Crystal clear but I'm fine with it.
> 
> 
> Recently, I ordered a nice pure copper and silver cable.I was thinking copper cable could be a good match but NiceCHK's 4n silver cable arrived first (and it's getting quite good feedbacks for its price in another topic link : https://a.aliexpress.com/_BT9bZz
> ...



I never regret a single moment to take Bl-03 as my 3 iems for lockdown at home. IMO it's beauty lies in doing the basic job of an earphone skillfully i.e. to play music in an enjoyable manner. It almost instantly makes your head bobble/foot tap. I've seen others complain about fit and comfort which is somewhat true but I used KBEar copper cable worth $3 and it does the job for me. Biggest plus is that they can be worn cable down.

As an upgrade, I found VS7 little bit similar to Blon's in terms of joy factor. They're buttery smooth like BL03


----------



## IEMusic

Dani157 said:


> I never regret a single moment to take Bl-03 as my 3 iems for lockdown at home. IMO it's beauty lies in doing the basic job of an earphone skillfully i.e. to play music in an enjoyable manner. It almost instantly makes your head bobble/foot tap. I've seen others complain about fit and comfort which is somewhat true but I used KBEar copper cable worth $3 and it does the job for me. Biggest plus is that they can be worn cable down.
> 
> As an upgrade, I found VS7 little bit similar to Blon's in terms of joy factor. They're buttery smooth like BL03


Yep.   Some IEMs are technically amazing and great for listening to sound, others just let you enjoy the music.  Ideally you can have one that does both, but nothing is perfect.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 24, 2020)

Dani157 said:


> I never regret a single moment to take Bl-03 as my 3 iems for lockdown at home. IMO it's beauty lies in doing the basic job of an earphone skillfully i.e. to play music in an enjoyable manner. It almost instantly makes your head bobble/foot tap. I've seen others complain about fit and comfort which is somewhat true but I used KBEar copper cable worth $3 and it does the job for me. Biggest plus is that they can be worn cable down.
> 
> As an upgrade, I found VS7 little bit similar to Blon's in terms of joy factor. They're buttery smooth like BL03


In addition to your comment. What I also like about Bl-03 is that if sth happens I can easily afford and buy a new one 😁. Actually, this remind me buying an additional pairs to keep them for the future.


----------



## JEHL

... also probably not the most relevant thread for this but given the awkward subject... Apparently when my sister first received my BL-03 she tried it to make sure it wasn't defective or had to return it for any reason and. Turns out she liked the sound of it over the mpow flame2 to the point were if she needed a replacement she want to buy a BL-03 herself and buy a separate 2 pin bluetooth module for it. At the same time since she's not an audiophile by any stretch so she can't exactly tell me why she likes it so much.

I think there's a wireless thread, isn't it?


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> Exactly. I think of it like vinyl or tube amps. The big appeal of the Blon *IS* that it’s not ultra detailed. It’s just ‘easy listening’


I call that sound "organic". The Blon BL-03 and my (now broken) Toneking nine tails have that special organic sound, where you get into the music without resotting to over-analyzing what you are hearing.


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> I call that sound "organic". The Blon BL-03 and my (now broken) Toneking nine tails have that special organic sound, where you get into the music without resotting to over-analyzing what you are hearing.



Yup, that’s why I love the NineTails as well. That really sucks that your broke. You gonna try to fix them?

I just got the Tanchjim Oxygen today, and they’re the same way. I’m totally enjoying the music without feeling like I have to analyze it.


----------



## seanwee

ShakyJake said:


> I call that sound "organic". The Blon BL-03 and my (now broken) Toneking nine tails have that special organic sound, where you get into the music without resotting to over-analyzing what you are hearing.





Slater said:


> Yup, that’s why I love the NineTails as well. That really sucks that your broke. You gonna try to fix them?
> 
> I just got the Tanchjim Oxygen today, and they’re the same way. I’m totally enjoying the music without feeling like I have to analyze it.


I on the other hand can't stand that kind of sound. It feels like it's missing something and I end up trying to analyse the sound even more fr the details that should be clearly audible lol.


----------



## Slater

seanwee said:


> I on the other hand can't stand that kind of sound. It feels like it's missing something and I end up trying to analyse the sound even more fr the details that should be clearly audible lol.



It just depends on what type of mood I’m in.

Do you like listening to music on vinyl?


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> It just depends on what type of mood I’m in.
> 
> Do you like listening to music on vinyl?


Vinyl is fine. I do prefer digital though, no background noise.


----------



## chinmie

seanwee said:


> I on the other hand can't stand that kind of sound. It feels like it's missing something and I end up trying to analyse the sound even more fr the details that should be clearly audible lol.



detail detection is more of an acquired skill though, so there will come a time that those ultra detailed earphones might sound too much, and we can hear details even on warmer or more laid back sounding earphones just fine. 
for instance i can spot more detail from a song with my "middle of the road" ears than my teenage son. i can be sure it's not that he can't hear them, but more because he doesn't notice it yet. 
kinda like people who practice skills like martial arts, etc, have better peripheral vision than others

so there might come a time that you would even enjoy that kind of relaxed sound


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> detail detection is more of an acquired skill though, so there will come a time that those ultra detailed earphones might sound too much, and we can hear details even on warmer or more laid back sounding earphones just fine.
> for instance i can spot more detail from a song with my "middle of the road" ears than my teenage son. i can be sure it's not that he can't hear them, but more because he doesn't notice it yet.
> kinda like people who practice skills like martial arts, etc, have better peripheral vision than others
> 
> so there might come a time that you would even enjoy that kind of relaxed sound


That is true, like how regular people don't notice that big of a difference between regular and high end iems/headphones. 

But for me more detailed/clear (for lack of a better term) iems sound more effortless and don't have that congested feeling I despise. Of course, ear piercing/sibilant iems not apply. It's not really about the details but rather the crispness or something to that effect.


----------



## chinmie

seanwee said:


> That is true, like how regular people don't notice that big of a difference between regular and high end iems/headphones.
> 
> But for me more detailed/clear (for lack of a better term) iems sound more effortless and don't have that congested feeling I despise. Of course, ear piercing/sibilant iems not apply. It's not really about the details but rather the crispness or something to that effect.



yup, i think i get what you mean, as my preference is also mids and treble oriented, so i prefer cold and detailed sound mostly  

but lately i like softer sounding earphones as i listen for hours as background sound, and as long as i can still make out the small details on the songs and spacial cues, it's still fine.


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> yup, i think i get what you mean, as my preference is also mids and treble oriented, so i prefer cold and detailed sound mostly
> 
> but lately i like softer sounding earphones as i listen for hours as background sound, and as long as i can still make out the small details on the songs and spacial cues, it's still fine.


Trying all sorts of audio gear is what makes this hobby fun (and expensive). That's why many people hang around KZ threads and threads like this one.

It may not be as good as your best pair of iems but it's still fun to try something new


----------



## JEHL

The more I read about preferences the stronger the impression I get that liking true neutral is a sin...


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> The more I read about preferences the stronger the impression I get that liking true neutral is a sin...


Speaker neutral, harman neutral or diffuse field neutral?  

As long as you like it its fine, but maybe it's not as fun? I like my bass rumble and I feel like really neutral tunings on iems take away from the experience.

Like watching a movie with a subwoofer vs no subwoofer.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> Speaker neutral, harman neutral or diffuse field neutral?
> 
> As long as you like it its fine, but maybe it's not as fun? I like my bass rumble and I feel like really neutral tunings on iems take away from the experience.
> 
> Like watching a movie with a subwoofer vs no subwoofer.


I imagine Final E500 if it didn't roll off the subbass, which I think it's none of the above?

I do find the subwoofer pretty confusing as well. I know subwoofers can be used to shake a room (maybe an entire house too). But I'd assume the subwoofer's entire point is to be able to hear the subbass that the woofers cannot play.


----------



## IEMusic

seanwee said:


> Like watching a movie with a subwoofer vs no subwoofer.


I love my tiny tinny flat screen TV speakers!


----------



## seanwee

IEMusic said:


> I love my tiny tinny flat screen TV speakers!


Unfortunately I can't use my home theatre setup much as I mostly watch movies late at night. Been using my Sundaras instead.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 26, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Trying all sorts of audio gear is what makes this hobby fun (and expensive). That's why many people hang around KZ threads and threads like this one.
> 
> It may not be as good as your best pair of iems but it's still fun to try something new


That's why I'm here 😁

When I started to be interested in audio equipments (and I still remember it started in the moment when I tried my friend's Sony mp3 player with an entry level Sony headphones and heard the details in the song I was listening with my Samsung D900i with the headphones came out of its box ) so it was more than 11 years ago... I joined the forums and started to read about reviews, terminologies, articles etc. I was looking at those expensive IEMs with an admiration and I guess they were around 500$ or more which was way above my budget at that time from very well-known brands like Shure, Sony etc. And I was thinking what an expensive hobby is that! I would accept that you need to pay a lot get a decent sounding IEM at that time. So, I was collecting money to pay such a big amount for a entry level decent sounding IEM and I was still loving it. 

I remember that I was kind of a bass-head at the beginning and my daily IEM was Audio Technica Cks1000 limited edition(it was a freaking looking very punchy bassy IEM with a sibilance penetrating through my ears 😁) . I was loving it until my friend from the University asked me to order Xiaomi Piston for him from Ali. If I'm not wrong, I purchased Cks1000 for about 199$ and Piston2 was only 17$ at that time. The day it came I was underestimating this IEM as there weren't any good sounding IEM at this price level but out of curiosity, I asked my friend if I could try them after he opened the box. I was literally shocked that it was sounding just like Cks1000 without even sibilance. He was asking if sth wrong but I didn't want him to know that Piston sounds better than my expensive headphones... So, from that day I started to think if they were charging people more than they should. 

A year or two later Xiaomi came up with an Hybrid headphones and I remember that hybrid IEMs were pretty expensive also and Xiaomi Hybrid was just about 25$. I purchased it and I wasn't disappointed and I liked it more than Sennheiser IE8. 


So, I'm glad Chi-Fi evolved and got better and better for the money you pay for those IEMs. It's good that there's a competition on the market and we as the customers are winning from that competition by getting better sounding IEMs for such cheap prices...


----------



## seanwee

brsdrgn said:


> That's why I'm here 😁
> 
> When I started to be interested in audio equipments (and I still remember it started in the moment when I tried my friend's Sony mp3 player with an entry level Sony headphones and heard the details in the song I was listening with my Samsung D900i with the headphones came out of its box ) so it was more than 11 years ago... I joined the forums and started to read about reviews, terminologies etc. I was looking at those expensive with an admire and I guess they were around 500$ or more which was way above my budget at that time from very well-known brands like Shure, Sony etc. And I was thinking what an expensive hobby is that! I would accept that you need to pay a lot get a decent sounding IEM. So, I was collecting money to pay such a big amount for a entry level decent sounding IEM and I was still loving it.
> 
> ...


Oh you got the CKS1000, I got the CKR9 back in those years. 

I also had the piston 2 and piston 3s but chi-fi wasn't quite there yet. The CKR9 still sounded a lot better imo. Granted the CKR9 was considered a great value iem for its time.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> That's why I'm here 😁
> 
> When I started to be interested in audio equipments (and I still remember it started in the moment when I tried my friend's Sony mp3 player with an entry level Sony headphones and heard the details in the song I was listening with my Samsung D900i with the headphones came out of its box ) so it was more than 11 years ago... I joined the forums and started to read about reviews, terminologies etc. I was looking at those expensive with an admire and I guess they were around 500$ or more which was way above my budget at that time from very well-known brands like Shure, Sony etc. And I was thinking what an expensive hobby is that! I would accept that you need to pay a lot get a decent sounding IEM. So, I was collecting money to pay such a big amount for a entry level decent sounding IEM and I was still loving it.
> 
> ...


Your experience with the xiaomi piston/hybrid are similar to mine. (except I believe I had the Klipsch S4i before the Piston 2). I would guess that those xiaomi iems are the ones that introduced most people to chi-fi (or maybe KZ).


----------



## seanwee

RikudouGoku said:


> Your experience with the xiaomi piston/hybrid are similar to mine. (except I believe I had the Klipsch S4i before the Piston 2). I would guess that those xiaomi iems are the ones that introduced most people to chi-fi (or maybe KZ).


They certainly were. KZ started around that time as well if I remember correctly and released the legendary ED9. 

Also every klipsch iem I've ever tried has always sounded bad. The only appeal I can see is their small size.


----------



## brsdrgn

seanwee said:


> Oh you got the CKS1000, I got the CKR9 back in those years.
> 
> I also had the piston 2 and piston 3s but chi-fi wasn't quite there yet. The CKR9 still sounded a lot better imo. Granted the CKR9 was considered a great value iem for its time.


Oh I think the one I tried at that time was Piston 2 with a gold looking metalic chamber. 😁

My friend got Ckr9 and I remember it was a good sounding IEMs for genres like Pop because it was playing very close to your ear if I don't remember wrong.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Your experience with the xiaomi piston/hybrid are similar to mine. (except I believe I had the Klipsch S4i before the Piston 2). I would guess that those xiaomi iems are the ones that introduced most people to chi-fi (or maybe KZ).



This is probably the default scenario. Budget KZs are entry point for most into Chi-Fi. I ventured into Chi-Fi after losing my ED9 and bought ZSN. KZ might create bazillion iems with same tuning but they surely get one hooked to their tuning especially to folks who are new to the hobby.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Dani157 said:


> This is probably the default scenario. Budget KZs are entry point for most into Chi-Fi. I ventured into Chi-Fi after losing my ED9 and bought ZSN. KZ might create bazillion iems with same tuning but they surely get one hooked to their tuning especially to folks who are new to the hobby.



While I started with 1 More and Fiio, it is exactly KZ that got me hooked into ChiFi with AS10 - loved the journey ever since


----------



## cqtek

Hi, everybody.

From Barcelona, with a lot of heat, I want to share the last review I wrote, about my first Tin HiFi, the T4.

Here I leave you my humble opinion:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t4.24037/reviews#item-review-24027


----------



## gooeyrich

Has anyone tried these?

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Perf...arphones&qid=1595647683&sr=8-10&tag=headfi-20

https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Perf...earphones&qid=1595782941&sr=8-8&tag=headfi-20

https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Ergo...nes&qid=1595782941&sr=8-10&th=1&tag=headfi-20


----------



## zachmal (Jul 26, 2020)

seanwee said:


> That is true, like how regular people don't notice that big of a difference between regular and high end iems/headphones.
> 
> But for me more detailed/clear (for lack of a better term) iems sound more effortless and don't have that congested feeling I despise. Of course, ear piercing/sibilant iems not apply. It's not really about the details but rather the crispness or something to that effect.



I absolutely detest congestedness and when the earphone/IEM becomes overwhelmed with extremely busy tracks (e.g. on the Unreal Tournament 3 soundtrack)

until diving into the rabbit hole of audiophile equipment I wasn't even aware that it could be played back without that muddiness, intermingling of notes, instruments and bass 

on that note - the BGVP Zero are a very nice sub-100$ budget earphone ^^

in direct comparison when listening to Anime episodes they sound quite similar to the TRI I3 with pure silver cable (no critical listening)


----------



## Slater (Jul 26, 2020)

gooeyrich said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Perf...arphones&qid=1595647683&sr=8-10&tag=headfi-20
> 
> ...



I have the Pioneer SE-CH5BL (the 2nd one in your list). It sounds near identical to the flagship Pioneer SE-CH9T, which is significantly more expensive. The main difference if the CH9T has a metal shell and mmcx. Other than that, it’s the same as the “5” models.

Note that the SE-CH5BL has a fixed cable, and that it is 2.5mm balanced. You will of course need a balanced source to take advantage of it. It also has a very wide nozzle, which may not fit everyone especially if they have small ear canals.

It sounds especially good with the thin black fabric layer peeled off.


----------



## JEHL

zachmal said:


> I absolutely detest congestedness and when the earphone/IEM becomes overwhelmed with extremely busy tracks (e.g. on the Unreal Tournament 3 soundtrack)
> 
> until diving into the rabbit hole of audiophile equipment I wasn't even aware that it could be played back without that muddiness, intermingling of notes, instruments and bass
> 
> ...


Well I hope no one takes this as an offense. If anything this is more of a jab at myself, makes me question if I'm an audiophile or not.

5 years ago, I overclocked my laptop's monitor to 90Hz, and sure enough, contrary to popular opinion, the difference was noticeable almost immediately and yet... I never felt disgust at going back to 60Hz again. That being said however I ended up ordering a Sceptre C275-144RN about half a year ago and my sister hasn't shiped it yet so I can't comment on it yet, but supposedly supports up to 144Hz (and I heard some people getting 240Hz stable overclocks on it, I'm not sure if worth trying though) and uses a VA panel and was $180 at the time of ordering it but it's now either unavailable or about $270 because... China BOW I assume so I wonder if this monitor can curse me into getting disgusted at 60Hz.

I imagine with audio however is much more difficult because of how little we actually understand of it, I saw a 2014 or so video about what should a headphone sound like, and I believe it was the one working for AKG who mentioned their current understanding of how a headphone should sound like is about as good as their understanding of how room speakers should sound like in 1970.

In the case of the BLON BL-03, as long as I can DIY the mesh filter properly, it gets VERY close to what my personal target curve is, missing by slightly overshooting the entire bass range and slightly overshooting the upper mids/lower treble. At this point I feel like these are mere nitpicks rather than major complains as neither is severe.

So I REALLY question if it's worth either sacrificing this tonality or having to pay even more than the C275-144RN mentioned above for superior micro detailing without sacrificing the tonality.


----------



## gbrgbr

RikudouGoku said:


> Your experience with the xiaomi piston/hybrid are similar to mine. (except I believe I had the Klipsch S4i before the Piston 2). I would guess that those xiaomi iems are the ones that introduced most people to chi-fi (or maybe KZ).


Kanen KM-92 were my first ChiFi IEMs. Much before KZ and Xiaomi.

See : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kanen-km-92-review-budget-woody-iem.438289/

I still have a unused pair.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> 5 years ago, I overclocked my laptop's monitor to 90Hz, and sure enough, contrary to popular opinion, the difference was noticeable almost immediately and yet... I never felt disgust at going back to 60Hz again. That being said however I ended up ordering a Sceptre C275-144RN about half a year ago and my sister hasn't shiped it yet so I can't comment on it yet, but supposedly supports up to 144Hz (and I heard some people getting 240Hz stable overclocks on it, I'm not sure if worth trying though) and uses a VA panel and was $180 at the time of ordering it but it's now either unavailable or about $270 because... China BOW I assume so I wonder if this monitor can curse me into getting disgusted at 60Hz.


I switched to 144hz last year and 60hz feels so off to me now. Makes me wonder how I used to play at 25-30fps. 

90hz is the minimum for me now when gaming. Anything lower feels juddery.

60hz to 90hz is a noticeable improvement. 60hz to 144hz is night and day. Going a step further to 240hz is like going from 60 to 75hz, it's an appreciable difference but only if you look for it.


----------



## seanwee

zachmal said:


> I absolutely detest congestedness and when the earphone/IEM becomes overwhelmed with extremely busy tracks (e.g. on the Unreal Tournament 3 soundtrack)
> 
> until diving into the rabbit hole of audiophile equipment I wasn't even aware that it could be played back without that muddiness, intermingling of notes, instruments and bass
> 
> ...


Find a tuning you like first and go from there. V shaped iems do quite well when it comes to reducing the sense of congestedness as long as the bass is not muddy. Muddy bass is the worst offender that causes an iem to sound congested. The 125hz band in particular is where muddy sounding bass lies.


----------



## gbrgbr

... and here are my Apple USB-C -> 3.5mm with some stress relief :




Is there anyway to straighten those cables (NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Upgrade Cable) where they attach to the IEMs? They are really stiff.


----------



## seanwee

gbrgbr said:


> ... and here are my Apple USB-C -> 3.5mm with some stress relief :
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to straighten those cables (NICEHCK 8 Core High Purity Copper Upgrade Cable) where they attach to the IEMs? They are really stiff.


You can reshape them by heating them with a hairdryer.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> While I started with 1 More and Fiio, it is exactly KZ that got me hooked into ChiFi with AS10 - loved the journey ever since


Actually I bought ED9 as a replacement to Fiio F3.


----------



## Wiljen

I posted my CCA Ca16 review last night, for someone looking for a very articulate near neutral its hard to imagine getting more for $60. 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cca-ca16.24390/reviews


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 28, 2020)

CCA C16 with a nice silver cable for a perfectly articulated treble, as the mantras go 
(and for me for the B&W aesthetics  and the nice looks & fit)

NiceHCK has to be commended for shipping the cable under two weeks! Some companies deliver despite all circumstances!

P. S. Typo editing


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA C16 with a nice silver cable for a perfectly articulated treble
> (and for me for the B&W aesthetics )
> 
> NiceHCK has to commended for shipping the cable under two weeks! Some companies deliver despite all circumstances!


What cable is that?


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> What cable is that?


NiceHCK Litz 4N pure silver, under $20 and what I love compared to TRN - no smell, cleaner plastics are used by NiceHCK.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> NiceHCK Litz 4N pure silver, under $20 and what I love compared to TRN - no smell, cleaner plastics are used by NiceHCK.


Yeah I was also very interested in that cable, but slater measured it at 1 ohm and thats quite a lot...


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah I was also very interested in that cable, but slater measured it at 1 ohm and thats quite a lot...


You've intrigued me. 
The wires are fairly thick. 

OK. I've measured.
I do not have a very precise multimeter, but relative to the multimeter circuitry, of 0 3-0.4 Ohm, it measures 0.8-0.9 Ohm, so more than 0.5 Ohm, but about this value -and  the same as most (and quite a few) 16-core cables I have  (TRN silver (T3) indeed measures lower - 0.3 Ohm or so).


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> You've intrigued me.
> The wires are fairly thick.
> 
> OK. I've measured.
> I do not have a very precise multimeter, but relative to the multimeter circuitry, of 0 3-0.4 Ohm, it measures 0.8-0.9 Ohm, so more than 0.5 Ohm, but about this value -and  the same as most (and quite a few) 16-core cables I have  (TRN silver (T3) indeed measures lower - 0.3 Ohm or so).


Do you just use a multimeter or do you have something else when you measure cables? Slater scared me away from getting a multimeter since soldered some stuff to use with it.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you just use a multimeter or do you have something else when you measure cables? Slater scared me away from getting a multimeter since soldered some stuff to use with it.


I use decent ($50) multimeter, but definitely not for low resistance measurements.

At work, I have very precise devices, but the main problems are the wires and the contacts.

I do get measurements of 0.9-1.2 Ohm for common KZ cables; 0.6-0.8 Ohm for KZ upgraded ones, 0.4-0.6 for most 16-core cables I have; and I have one 8-core cable and TRN T3 that measures 0.3 Ohm or so.

For my purposes these measurements are fully sufficient, but not "to publish".

So I would be curious and happy to hear what Master @Slater can tell us about - this silver NiceHCK and the measurements.


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> I use decent ($50) multimeter, but definitely not for low resistance measurements.
> 
> At work, I have very precise devices, but the main problems are the wires and the contacts.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, is that what’s primarily responsible for a lot of the sound changes I notice with the TRN T3?  A lot of times, I don’t notice much difference in sound with different cables, but with the T3, I do.   Maybe it doesn’t have much to do with the fact that it’s silver?  I wonder how the Tripowin C8 compares to the Zonie 16?


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> Hmmm, is that what’s primarily responsible for a lot of the sound changes I notice with the TRN T3?  A lot of times, I don’t notice much difference in sound with different cables, but with the T3, I do.   Maybe it doesn’t have much to do with the fact that it’s silver?  I wonder how the Tripowin C8 compares to the Zonie 16?


maybe its your other cables that have more impedance and they are the ones that change your sound? Then when you go to the T3 you hear the "true" sound?


----------



## Slater

PhonoPhi said:


> So I would be curious and happy to hear what Master @Slater can tell us about - this silver NiceHCK and the measurements.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-301#post-15753197


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-301#post-15753197


Such a shame that the TRN T3 cables arent available with 4,4mm I would have gotten a few of them otherwise.


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Slater scared me away from getting a multimeter since soldered some stuff to use with it.



If you’re just looking for general ballpark measurements, a basic multimeter will do. I was telling you about super accurate milliohm meters.


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> Such a shame that the TRN T3 cables arent available with 4,4mm I would have gotten a few of them otherwise.



What about a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter?


----------



## IEMusic

RikudouGoku said:


> maybe its your other cables that have more impedance and they are the ones that change your sound? Then when you go to the T3 you hear the "true" sound?


Exactly


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> What about a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter?


Have you performed a subjective listening test comparison btw the T3 and the NiceHCK Litz?  I hope to get my NiceHCK silver cables soon.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> If you’re just looking for general ballpark measurements, a basic multimeter will do. I was telling you about super accurate milliohm meters.


oh that changes things   

Are there any recommendations when it comes to multimeters? I see multimeters varying in price from like 20 usd to 680 usd!



Slater said:


> What about a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter?


I dislike using adapters and 2,5mm plugs are so very tiny! Makes me afraid of snapping them off. 
(also dont have a 2,5mm port in my ibasso dx160 lol)


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-301#post-15753197


Very nice comparison, thank you!
(I stopped following this thread)

While I get 0.3 Ohm for TRN 3, my measurements for NiceHCK Litz is 0.5-0.6 Ohm for 3 contacts and 0.6-0.7 Ohm for the 4-th.
Within high relative error (ca. 0.15 Ohm), it can be 0.7-0.8 Ohm, but I am happy with these values, since they are within the range of several of 16-core cables; and less than 1/16 even for 12-Ohm IEMs.

I do like aesthetics and the fit of NiceHCK litz much more, compared to TRN 3 and the fit with CCA CA16 seems nice 

(I actually ordered another cable for more brutal match but sadly, this cabke is still on its way for more than 2 month... while NiceHCK came under two weeks!)


----------



## IEMusic

PhonoPhi said:


> Very nice comparison, thank you!
> (I stopped following this thread)
> 
> While I get 0.3 Ohm for TRN 3, my measurements for NiceHCK Litz is 0.5-0.6 Ohm for 3 contacts and 0.6-0.7 Ohm for the 4-th.
> ...


I bought the NiceHCK Litz for the qdc and NX7 connectors.  How important is the # of cores, if the # of strands in total were to remain the same?


----------



## Slater (Jul 28, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> Have you performed a subjective listening test comparison btw the T3 and the NiceHCK Litz?



I don’t really go down that road. It’s too polarizing of a topic.

I try to get cables that are well made, as low resistance as possible, tangle resistant, fit good, little to no microphonics, and look nice.

Whether they make a difference in the sound is best left up to each individual person, because no one in the world hears as good as you do!


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> I bought the NiceHCK Litz for the qdc and NX7 connectors.  How important is the # of cores, if the # of strands in total were to remain the same?



@hakuzen is the de facto guru when it comes to that question. He’s also maintains a massive cable database with measurements.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low-end-cheap-generic-otherwise-bang-for-buck-cable-thread.891911/


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> oh that changes things
> 
> Are there any recommendations when it comes to multimeters? I see multimeters varying in price from like 20 usd to 680 usd!
> 
> ...



Getting a multimeter for this hobby is almost a must - checking polarity, making sure that your cable resistivity is at the right ball park, etc.





IEMusic said:


> I bought the NiceHCK Litz for the qdc and NX7 connectors.  How important is the # of cores, if the # of strands in total were to remain the same?


It depends on the wire thickness/gauge. Some prefer good 4 cores of thick gauge, some 8 cores (these types can be the best for the lowest resistance given less wire insulation overall).

I do like 16 cores - they are quite thick and flexible, and measure OK.
I am guilty of buying a lot of different cables, but not guilty of buying any $25+ ones. I never could hear any sonic differences between good (low resistance) cables, but I can easily imagine such a difference, and it makes my listening experience more fun


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived:


----------



## Fat Larry

I'm just looking into some new beaters to replace my xiaomi piston hds and narrowed it down to a couple of choices after some recomendations. Can anyone compare the KZ ZS5 and the TRN V90 for me? Are they in the same league?


----------



## Tonymac136

I've never heard the ZS5, but the V90 is a fun V shaped IEM, without being TOO V shaped.


----------



## genck (Jul 31, 2020)

I haven't heard the ZS5 either but I've had the V90 since Dec '19 and it is a good IEM. Being that it's TRN though you may or may not get one that works correctly. electro mod recently reviewed it on youtube and he described his version as "dark", which it is the complete opposite of. It's V-shaped like Tonymac136 said. You'll definitely hear the highs (and the peak @ 8 KHz) along with the deep bass. Parts of the mids are somewhat recessed. It's pretty good for rock/rap/edm though, if you're into those genres.

edited post, just listened to again and changed a few observations


----------



## FastAndClean

any sub 100$ dark earphones with removable cables? one guy is asking me for advice but only dark earphones that i had were the Final E5000 and they are expensive for him, i really wanna help him


----------



## RikudouGoku

FastAndClean said:


> any sub 100$ dark earphones with removable cables? one guy is asking me for advice but only dark earphones that i had were the Final E5000 and they are expensive for him, i really wanna help him


I would say that the LZ A6 mini + RED filter. Is the darkest iem I have heard with removable cables, of course FIY I didnt like it.


----------



## FastAndClean

RikudouGoku said:


> I would say that the LZ A6 mini + RED filter. Is the darkest iem I have heard with removable cables, of course FIY I didnt like it.


he found E4000 second hand, thanks bro


----------



## Fat Larry

genck said:


> I haven't heard the ZS5 either but I've had the V90 since Dec '19 and it is a good IEM. Being that it's TRN though you may or may not get one that works correctly. electro mod recently reviewed it on youtube and he described his version as "dark", which it is the complete opposite of. It's V-shaped like Tonymac136 said. You'll definitely hear the highs (and the peak @ 8 KHz) along with the deep bass. Parts of the mids are somewhat recessed. It's pretty good for rock/rap/edm though, if you're into those genres.
> 
> edited post, just listened to again and changed a few observations




I do listen to predominantly electronic music. Jeeez that doesn't sound good though. I'd rather not roll the dice on my chances of getting a functioning set.


----------



## Fat Larry (Aug 1, 2020)

Ordering some CCA C10s but thanks for the info guys.

Edit.. canceled the C10s, was going to get the KZ ZS10 pros but after even more reading i decided to take my chances with the V90s. Hopefully i get a good set. 

Has anyone done comparisons of these multi driver chifi iems to expensive stuff like campfire/bd xelentos/UE/AAW/JH audio etc? Would love to see how they fare. The Xelentos were and may still be my most desired iem that i've held off buying.


----------



## IEManiac

FastAndClean said:


> any sub 100$ dark earphones with removable cables? one guy is asking me for advice but only dark earphones that i had were the Final E5000 and they are expensive for him, i really wanna help him


BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 1, 2020)

The TRN QC struck again. My M10 had faulty BAs. The replacement arrived today, excellent customer service from Senlee. Got the blue ones and they are perfect.


----------



## hakuzen

IEMusic said:


> I bought the NiceHCK Litz for the qdc and NX7 connectors.  How important is the # of cores, if the # of strands in total were to remain the same?


my opinion:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-153#post-15125695


----------



## RikudouGoku

Intime Sora 2 review:  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/intime【アンティーム】碧-sora-2.24430/reviews#item-review-24058

Grade A+

Awesome iem and my nr 1 rec for a sub 100 usd iem (its a high rec even above 100 usd).


----------



## cqtek

The umpteenth (humble) opinion about the KBEAR KS2...
I don't know whether to publish it or to apologize... 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-ks2.24470/reviews#item-review-24062


----------



## RikudouGoku

cqtek said:


> The umpteenth (humble) opinion about the KBEAR KS2...
> I don't know whether to publish it or to apologize...
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-ks2.24470/reviews#item-review-24062


Well..anymore reviews is just kicking a dead horse lol.


----------



## cqtek

RikudouGoku said:


> Well..anymore reviews is just kicking a dead horse lol.


That's right. But until I published it, I didn't realize how much... We need to diversify the effort.


----------



## Slater

So the NiceHCK fukubukuro lucky bag I ordered months ago finally arrived. Of course, we all now know it was the X49 single BA.

Well, color me impressed with what NiceHCK was able to accomplish with a $14 single BA driver earphone.

I wish it had a removable cable, even if that meant a $5 higher cost. But I can live with the fixed cable, since it’s so cheap to just buy another one if the cable ever goes bad.

Does anyone know the exact driver they used in this model? The marketing didn’t specify the make/model.


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> So the NiceHCK fukubukuro lucky bag I ordered months ago finally arrived. Of course, we all now know it was the X49 single BA.
> 
> Well, color me impressed with what NiceHCK was able to accomplish with a $14 single BA driver earphone.
> 
> ...


An audiofool review thinks it is this one: http://www.bellsing.com/en/show-325-278-1.html


----------



## mochill

IEMusic said:


> Yep.   Some IEMs are technically amazing and great for listening to sound, others just let you enjoy the music.  Ideally you can have one that does both, but nothing is perfect.


Perfect is when you stop analysing the music and just get lost in it :-D


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> An audiofool review thinks it is this one: http://www.bellsing.com/en/show-325-278-1.html



Excellent, thanks for the info. I’ll have to check into that further 

On another note, the KB Ear KS2 also arrived. However, the package was full of smelly water inside. The cardboard box was fused together and disintegrated upon opening it, and the KS2 themselves produce no sound at all (likely damaged by water).



Obviously, something very bad happened to this poor KS2 on its long journey. It’s too bad, because I was looking forward to checking the KS2 out.

I have to admit, getting a water logged Aliexpress package was a first for me! I sent the seller a message, so I’m sure they’ll dispatch me a replacement. Hopefully, whatever replacement will arrive in better condition!


----------



## JEHL

mochill said:


> Perfect is when you stop analysing the music and just get lost in it :-D


So is this what the BL-03 was made for then?

I guess that and listening while doing other probably non music related tasks.

My only personal analogy seems to be that of a 3840x2160 resolution IPS TV that's great for watching movies and videos, probably also for graphics related work due to the very correct reproduction of colors, and probably great for getting immersed in a single player video game. BUT, it's objectively terrible for fast paced either multiplayer or just plain challenging video games that demand split second decisions due to limited refresh rate making any frame rate above 60 FPS only yielding VERY small display lag benefits, Response times above 10ms and generally display lag being sometimes in excess of 50ms.

Then there's SciOC(?)'s $8 burrito from the discovery thread.


----------



## zenki

@Slater
 You just got flooded


----------



## minion1990

JEHL said:


> Then there's SciOC(?)'s $8 burrito from the discovery thread.



The what?


----------



## Slater

zenki said:


> @Slater
> You just got flooded



Could be. There’s been massive flooding in many parts of China. It’s entirely possible that my package spent some time underwater!


----------



## Slater

minion1990 said:


> The what?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3222#post-15745296


----------



## raccoon city (Aug 3, 2020)

When I attended San Jose State, I would eat at Super Taqueria...
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...views-Super_Taqueria-San_Jose_California.html
I don't remember how much their burritos were, but they were to die for!
I wish there was a Super Taqueria where I live now.
YMMV.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> Just ordered this Reecho GY-07 as sort of a _blind buy_. A single BA bullet-style IEM for around 15 bucks seemed like a decent deal, esp given they apparently provided actual measurements (which don't look half bad). These also have an unusually high impedance of 65 ohms, so I'm really curious overall. Hopefully they won't take too long to arrive.



Did you ever get these? If so, how do you like them?

Im wondering if they are the same as the NiceHCK X49, just rebranded.


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> Did you ever get these? If so, how do you like them?
> 
> Im wondering if they are the same as the NiceHCK X49, just rebranded.


The GY07 has like 3x the impedance though?


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> The GY07 has like 3x the impedance though?



Yeah, I saw that after I made my post. Good point, not the same. Same 3k FR peak though.


----------



## Podster

KarmaPhala said:


> LZ-A4, what cable do you use, any improvement than factory one ?



Well 20 pages late is still better than never right! Not sure why I did not get notified of this one but the cable you see in this shot was one of "He who can't be mentioned" SP cables and it was a nice upgrade 4-5 years ago to my A4's but it was a $71 cable  I'm now using a Xiaofan cable that cost half as much, sounds just as good but looks even better than it sounds for me


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> I have been considering the BA10, since there seems to be some seriously die hard fans of it.
> 
> I was very underwhelmed by the original C16 (not CA16). The C16 low end is way too anemic for my tastes. And that is what everyone seems to swear is so good about the BA10. I do love me some nice fat bass



You noticed that is NOT one I sent to you  All the Headphones I own and my BA10's are still in my top 5 and probably my fave all BA all time


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> You noticed that is NOT one I sent to you  All the Headphones I own and my BA10's are still in my top 5 and probably my fave all BA all time



Don’t worry, it’s on my 11.11 list 

I just have to decide if I want Iron Man color or black/red.


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Don’t worry, it’s on my 11.11 list
> 
> I just have to decide if I want Iron Man color or black/red.



Well my originals were the Iron Man's so I ordered the Darth Maul's as my back up. I always want a pair, for me the BA-10 is the pinnacle of KZ's work to date provided you get a good fit with tips and a decent cable. Of course I know for many their MMV


----------



## Slater

Podster said:


> Well my originals were the Iron Man's so I ordered the Darth Maul's as my back up. I always want a pair, for me the BA-10 is the pinnacle of KZ's work to date provided you get a good fit with tips and a decent cable. Of course I know for many their MMV



I wonder if there will be a BA10 X or BA10 Pro?


----------



## gooeyrich

https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKGN30SIL.html

Silver going for $59.99, worth it?


----------



## Slater

gooeyrich said:


> https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKGN30SIL.html
> 
> Silver going for $59.99, worth it?



I wish it was the N40


----------



## Podster (Aug 3, 2020)

mochill said:


> Perfect is when you stop analysing the music and just get lost in it :-D



And exactly why I have 1000 favorite bands  LOL

@Slater I'm pleading the "If it ain't broke don't change it" on the BA-10's! So would you be referring to these N40's I loved them the first time I heard them out the box but the Xiaofan SP 4 core took'em up a notch for old Shrek Ears


----------



## kmmbd

Slater said:


> Did you ever get these? If so, how do you like them?
> 
> Im wondering if they are the same as the NiceHCK X49, just rebranded.



Ah yes, I did get them and even wrote an impression on some fb groups. I guess I will just copy-paste that here:

"
I initially bought the Reecho GY-07 since their AliExpress page mentioned how these are using balanced armature drivers with really high impedance, and for the price I paid ($12 or so) that seemed like a nice little experiment to try out.

So, the build quality is decent, for the price. The cable is too stiff however and poor in general.

The worst offender, however, is the sound. Initially as I started listening, something seemed way off. Male vocals sounded good but female vocals were kinda distant and certain instruments were way off. A bit more digging and I found out that the bass had crazy amount of distortions in the sub-bass regions. Heck, it started playing 2/3KHz tones the moment anything went below 20Hz. I don't recall ever seeing such odd behavior from an earphone, ridiculous really. Also, these are not BA drivers at all. There's a dynamic micro-driver inside, I'm fairly certain, as the sluggish bass response can prove.

At the end of it all, the best thing in the whole package was the carrying case. Talk about letdowns. #sigh

Avoid this, not even worth the experimentation. Rather add a few bucks extra and get the Kinera Tyr or Moondrop Spaceship."





Regarding comparisons between these and the NICEHCK X49 (I have that as well): the X49 sounds and responds like a BA driver IEM would do and also has a far better signature without driver issues. Yes, they have coloration in the upper mids and the lower treble can get hot at times but really - the GY-07 is broken on many levels while the X49, at worst, is a fun little experiment.


----------



## Slater

kmmbd said:


> Ah yes, I did get them and even wrote an impression on some fb groups. I guess I will just copy-paste that here:
> 
> "
> I initially bought the Reecho GY-07 since their AliExpress page mentioned how these are using balanced armature drivers with really high impedance, and for the price I paid ($12 or so) that seemed like a nice little experiment to try out.
> ...



Wow, that's a new ChiFi low. Fake BA drivers!


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I wonder if there will be a BA10 X or BA10 Pro?


Can I pre-order now?


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> Can I pre-order now?



Im serious; if they put it in a normal ergonomic shell instead of a square one, they’d sell like hotcakes!


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Im serious; if they put it in a normal ergonomic shell instead of a square one, they’d sell like hotcakes!


Is the BA10 vented?  If they put it in an ergonomic,  non-vented shell, it could provide a lot of isolation.  It could make for a great affordable stage IEM.


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> Is the BA10 vented?



Definitely


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> Im serious; if they put it in a normal ergonomic shell instead of a square one, they’d sell like hotcakes!



Seriously some if us like iem’s that look like miniature Toasters


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Slater said:


> Im serious; if they put it in a normal ergonomic shell instead of a square one, they’d sell like hotcakes!



Also, the metal is way too uncomfortable with it's sharp box design.


----------



## Nimweth

KBEAR KS2 review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-ks2.24470/reviews


----------



## LogicSound

Which IEM up to 40 dollars maybe?
for pop genres and some instruments and vocals
good bass but no so heavy
I think about:
VSD3S
ZS10 PRO
others?


----------



## Nimweth

Coming soon: Tin T2 plus. I'm looking forward to that one!


----------



## Slater (Aug 5, 2020)

I stumbled upon a really good deal on Amazon (USA), and I thought I would pass it along.

For less than $20 you get:

1. 8-core mmcx bimetal copper/SPC foil cable with USB-C connector. The cable looks very similar if not identical to the Tripowin cable. Build quality is similar to some NiceHCK cables I have.

2. A transparent green ABS KZ  “pelican” style case

3. An all-aluminum IEM with 6.4mm double dynamic driver and mmcx. This thing is TINY. The sound is typical v shaped, but it’s not bad at all for a little budget freebie. I plan to use it for sleeping because of its super small size. Don’t expect some TOTL killer though.

The cable is ONLY mmcx and ONLY usb-C. I have no idea what chipset is in the cable. It appears to well made cable.

I don’t even have a USB-C source, and I bought one as I’m sure I will at some point down the road.

This is quite a steal for under $20 on Amazon. In addition to Amazon’s standard return policy, they come with a manufacturer’s 1 year warranty (supposedly).

No waiting 3-4 months for Aliexpress; I had mine in 2 days!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0838H7WJF/

Hopefully some others can take advantage of the deal. I know type C cables are more rare than usb C dongles. One advantage of the cable is less bulk because you don’t have to carry a dongle. Even if you don’t like the earphones, the case and cable are worth the $20 for sure.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 6, 2020)

It truly is a Christmas miracle in August when your ChiFi order arrives in literally 5 days with AE Standard Shipping.

So far, I can say the bean shape makes it the most comfy IEMs I've had in my ears thus far. Let the driver and brain burn in commence


----------



## Nimweth

TRN M10 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-m10.24494/reviews


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 6, 2020)

TinHifi T2 Plus first impressions (8 hours in)

Comfort is nothing short of stellar for me out of the box. The earbuds are akin to small smooth pebbles and have no angled corners whatsoever, allowing them to fit naturally and securely in the concha.


Packaging and presentation is pretty much throwaway stuff even against other ChiFi brands. Nondescript white cardboard outer box, nondescript dark blue inner box, eartips stuffed willy nilly into a ziploc bag, just 1 pair of foams, no pouch in sight.


The stock eartips are considerably softer than what I'm used to, but the T2 Plus achieves a great fit without needing to grip the ear canal as tightly as some other IEMs


I have no complaints about the stock cable, which is soft, pliable, resists tangles and has robust feeling hardware. Which is just as well, because...


I'm definitely a greater fan of 2-pin connectors on IEMs over MMCX. The latter doesn't quite inspire total confidence on the T2 Plus as a concerted effort is required to get each end of the cable into their corresponding sockets, and one must take care to ensure that the delicate plug enters the socket straight down rather than at an angle. At the very least, once everything is connected, the cable maintains its orientation and doesn't rotate in the socket unless you go out of your way to twist it.


To be continued...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> TRN M10 review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-m10.24494/reviews



Trn and it's qc blunders are making me shy away from these iems. So far it's been a hit and miss for me with Trn.


----------



## genck

unifutomaki said:


> I'm definitely a greater fan of 2-pin connectors on IEMs over MMCX. The latter doesn't quite inspire total confidence on the T2 Plus as a concerted effort is required to get each end of the cable into their corresponding sockets, and one must take care to ensure that the delicate plug enters the socket straight down rather than at an angle. At the very least, once everything is connected, the cable maintains its orientation and doesn't rotate in the socket unless you go out of your way to twist it.


Tight is better than loose, as it goes. 
lol


----------



## Podster

genck said:


> Tight is better than loose, as it goes.
> lol



Goldilocks preferred “Just Right”


----------



## JEHL

So even living in main land Asia doesn't save you from waiting possibly months on an AE?


----------



## JEHL (Aug 6, 2020)

So even living in main land Asia doesn't save you from waiting possibly months on an AE?

Edit: Well I guess a double post was gonna happen eventually, huh?


----------



## unifutomaki

18 hours in with the Tin T2 Plus and I will say that if these ever get lost or break, I am simply going to order another pair without hesitation.

They are kind of magical. Now don't get me wrong, I appreciate the punch and lively nature of my TFZs, but the T2 Plus offer a degree of separation and atmosphere (even on my pedestrian Moto G8, which no one is going to claim is any kind of audiophile source) that represents a new experience for me. The instruments feel like they are occurring just outside my head, and there's a clear distinction between where Thom Yorke is standing versus the rest of the band on Radiohead's Exit Music (For a Film). 



The same effect is evident in Pink Floyd's Money where it is possible to discern where each cash register sample is coming from and the stereo sweep of the bassline. Layered tracks like Mogwai's Coolverine demonstrate how the single DD is capable of holding multiple instruments in their own space with nary any blending or muddiness to the sound. As a result, I think I'm hearing things that I never heard before in my music. It's... it's something else.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> So even living in main land Asia doesn't save you from waiting possibly months on an AE?



In my experience, things from AE usually take between 10 to 21 days to get here, so at least it doesn't stretch to multiple months, but anything below that is a pleasant surprise


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> In my experience, things from AE usually take between 10 to 21 days to get here, so at least it doesn't stretch to multiple months, but anything below that is a pleasant surprise


Sounds like slightly below standard worldwide shipping time... when apocalypses aren't happening anyway.

Also Zeos apparently summarised it as a balanced yet VERY intense listen... which sounds an awful lot like how most people who own it describe the QKZ VK4. I wonder if it lines up with anyone else's impressions.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Sounds like slightly below standard worldwide shipping time... when apocalypses aren't happening anyway.



Ah yes, under apocalypse conditions, some components I ordered in February only showed up at the end of June. By then I'd already forgotten having placed the order in the first place


----------



## JEHL

I always wondered since it's inception. What if NiceHCK took their x49 and added a DD that only does bass duties Penon Orb style? Does that sound like a potential sub $30 tuning champion?


----------



## SupremusDoofus

Hey guys, I am looking for cheap bluetooth cables preferably under $25. Which would be the best one? Something which has a good reputation cause in the past I have heard a lot of these cables having qc issues. I haven't been active for while. I hope this is the right place to ask this lol.


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 7, 2020)

SupremusDoofus said:


> Hey guys, I am looking for cheap bluetooth cables preferably under $25. Which would be the best one? Something which has a good reputation cause in the past I have heard a lot of these cables having qc issues. I haven't been active for while. I hope this is the right place to ask this lol.



Do u mean a bluetooth dongle to attach to a detachable IEM?

U can consider the TRN BT20 or BT20S if so. TRN BT20 is the older model with AAC/SBC and lower gain, whereas the BT20S is the successor with AAC, APTX, higher gain, better battery life and is supposedly water resistant to boot. I think TRN BT20 can be about $25 USD, whereas the BT20S is a few bucks more.

Their sound quality is quite good for a wireless set, and battery life and BT connectivity is decent. There's a newer model planned to release soon called TRN BT20S Pro with charging case and swappable MMCX/2 pin modules. No idea about this newest model's price, but for sure it should be more than the $25 USD TRN BT20.


----------



## SenyorC

unifutomaki said:


> 18 hours in with the Tin T2 Plus and I will say that if these ever get lost or break, I am simply going to order another pair without hesitation.
> 
> They are kind of magical. Now don't get me wrong, I appreciate the punch and lively nature of my TFZs, but the T2 Plus offer a degree of separation and atmosphere (even on my pedestrian Moto G8, which no one is going to claim is any kind of audiophile source) that represents a new experience for me. The instruments feel like they are occurring just outside my head, and there's a clear distinction between where Thom Yorke is standing versus the rest of the band on Radiohead's Exit Music (For a Film).
> 
> ...




They are certainly my favourites under 50€. 

I didn't get around to posting my impressions on here but if anyone is interested, the review is on my blog: https://achoreviewsenglish.blogspot.com/2020/08/review-tin-t2-plus-sub-50.html

(It's also available in Spanish on YouTube and on the same blog)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

JEHL said:


> So even living in main land Asia doesn't save you from waiting possibly months on an AE?
> 
> Edit: Well I guess a double post was gonna happen eventually, huh?



I'm from India and China is an immediate neighbour. Still we have to wait almost 14-21 days. Wait is a trial which everyone has to endure


----------



## brsdrgn

Is there anyone here who has tried that?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP4ibl

I've searched everywhere but I couldn't find any entry, feedback regarding this...


----------



## superuser1

Dani157 said:


> I'm from India and China is an immediate neighbour. Still we have to wait almost 14-21 days. Wait is a trial which everyone has to endure


These days it's even worse.. I ordered something on 29/04 and still waiting!


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> Is there anyone here who has tried that?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP4ibl
> 
> I've searched everywhere but I couldn't find any entry, feedback regarding this...



A few people have asked about it, but I don’t know anyone who has bit the bullet and actually ordered a pair. They certainly look interesting.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been sent a cable for review. Where is the best place to post my comments? TIA


----------



## brsdrgn

Slater said:


> A few people have asked about it, but I don’t know anyone who has bit the bullet and actually ordered a pair. They certainly look interesting.


I'll be looking forward to hearing from you then. 😁 I'm in dilemma. It says Carbon nanometer diaphragm... The shell is a bit similar to kxxs. 10 mm driver. The specs sound good. 

The graphics are a bit terrible. Looks like they fit that driver so tight in its place...


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> I have been sent a cable for review. Where is the best place to post my comments? TIA


Thread: probably here if it cost < $100
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-310#post-15788027

Product page here?
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/categories/cables-and-accessories.283/


----------



## Nimweth

illumidata said:


> Thread: probably here if it cost < $100
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/low...ck-cable-thread.891911/page-310#post-15788027
> 
> Product page here?
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/categories/cables-and-accessories.283/


Thank you!


----------



## harry501501

brsdrgn said:


> Is there anyone here who has tried that?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP4ibl
> 
> I've searched everywhere but I couldn't find any entry, feedback regarding this...



Hmm, quite an interesting set. Yeah, defo kxxs inspired. Decent price... might buy them next week.


----------



## harry501501

Randomly reuniting with the Urbanfun HIFI... they play beautifully with my FIIO M6, fab match.

Btw, totally random question... does anyone outside the UK know somewhere you could buy the LKER i8 or TIMMKOO Triple Driver (C631)?

The only place I can see the c631 is below on Made-In-China.com but you have to buy 2 for $30 min. Not sure if that site is for wholesalers tho?

https://www.made-in-china.com/showr...dphones-in-Ear-Monitor-Custom-Headphones.html


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Randomly reuniting with the Urbanfun HIFI... they play beautifully with my FIIO M6, fab match.
> 
> Btw, totally random question... does anyone outside the UK know somewhere you could buy the LKER i8 or TIMMKOO Triple Driver (C631)?
> 
> ...



Check your PM


----------



## gooeyrich

https://drop.com/buy/blon-bl05-iem


----------



## genck

gooeyrich said:


> https://drop.com/buy/blon-bl05-iem


definitely worth $35


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> definitely worth $35



I added a small piece of tuning foam inside my nozzle, and really like the difference.


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> I added a small piece of tuning foam inside my nozzle, and really like the difference.


Stock BL05 doesn't bother me at all, I like it.


----------



## unifutomaki

*TinHifi T2 Plus: More Impressions*

I've now listened to these over the course of several days and I'm extremely happy that they've become part of my small collection of gear. As someone who lives fairly comfortably but does not have the level of disposable income required to purchase every new thing that comes onto the market, my personal philosophy is that every new acquisition should provide a novel experience rather than being a series of endless sidegrades. Typically, achieving such gains requires stepping up to the products in the next price bracket from what one is accustomed to. So when B9Scrambler cited the T2 Plus as essentially rendering its T4 sibling irrelevant for half its asking price, I was very intrigued. I'd already been eyeing the likes of the Kbear Diamond, Moondrop Starfield and indeed the TinHifi T4 as contenders for my next pickup. If this were true, then the T2 Plus would represent a fantastic value indeed - seeing a reasonable discount on the NiceHCK store, I pulled the trigger.

The T2 Plus represents my first encounter with TinHiFi's tuning and sound. As someone who is far more accustomed to a V-shaped sound, I was curious as to how I'd take to these. I was pleasantly surprised at how balanced and coherent these IEMs are. While my TFZ T2 comes out on top in terms of bass slam and sub-bass quantity and remains quite a fun listen all around, the T2 Plus nets clear wins in vocals and treble extension. Subjectively, the T2 Plus offers a pleasing decay to each note, allowing them to linger in the air for just a tad longer than one might expect, thus offering a quality of musicality characteristic of much more expensive IEMs. For example, each strum of the acoustic guitar in Radiohead's _Karma Police_ has weight and impact to it; one believes one is listening to a musical instrument being played rather than an artificial, digital substitute of it. In a similar vein, the drums in Of Monsters and Men's _Crystals_ are rendered in a lifelike, atmospheric manner, giving the impression that air is being moved with each beat.



Where the T2 Plus truly shines for me, however, is in its soundstage and separation. To a greater degree than any IEM I've experienced so far, the T2 Plus succeeds in creating a sense of three-dimensional space just outside of one's head where each instrument and vocalist has room to breathe. In contrast, the TFZ T2 sounds relatively more intimate and closed-in, with each element of sound occurring along a single horizontal plane. I'm impressed that the T2 Plus can offer this kind of listening experience with just a single dynamic driver. This is an experience where details are revealed in one's music that one might not have previously noticed; one where it's easy to become wrapped up in music due to the way the T2 Plus recreates the sense of profound atmosphere that the artist had been going for in the studio.


_This doesn't exactly play to the T2 Plus's strengths..._​
Where the TinHifi T2 Plus truly comes into its own, then, is when well-mastered source material is fed into it. It's not so magical to the extent that it can extract audiophile goodness out of loudness-boosted, "everything front and centre for maximum effect" records. But it's also not so picky to the extent that it won't run just fine out of the 3.5mm jack on your average smartphone with a built-in non-fancy integrated DAC solution, which is exactly how I've been using mine. Of course, I do have a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro dongle on the way, and I'll certainly be putting this combination through its paces when I am able.

The T2 Plus has satisfied my desire for a more dynamic, resolving sound to the extent that I believe there's probably not much more to gain from any offering below the likes of the Moondrop Starfield. After a series of follow-ups to the original T2 that saw TinHifi ask for more and more money while keeping the same shell design and (at least until the T4) making their already bright sound signature even brighter, it's great to see this company back on form with a new benchmark offering at the USD50 segment. Cheers and happy listening!


----------



## IEMusic

As someone who really likes the T4, I do slightly prefer it’s sound over that of the T2 Plus, primarily due to having more of a sub bass bias.  This is purely a personal preference, and I can easily see why one would prefer the warmer overall sound of the T2 Plus.  That being said, from a technicalities and quality standpoint, it’s remarkable to me how the T2 Plus really does stand toe-to-toe with the T4, which is significantly pricier.   My above comments don’t even address build and fit, which can easily be considered superior by most people, though the T2 Plus doesn’t fit me that great.  I’ve been very impressed with the T2 Plus.


----------



## Slater

Does anyone have any experience with these earphones?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d72JTTe

I have a stick figure friend who has been looking for some budget earphone suggestions, and I thought these might be right up his alley.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 10, 2020)

Slater said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these earphones?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d72JTTe
> 
> I have a stick figure friend who has been looking for some budget earphone suggestions, and I thought these might be right up his alley.



And there I thought I'd seen everything that AliExpress had to offer... 🤣


----------



## genck

Slater said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these earphones?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d72JTTe
> 
> I have a stick figure friend who has been looking for some budget earphone suggestions, and I thought these might be right up his alley.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839474019.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.2.2e165d2aqipBOz&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=bc3a5ace-96ce-4ec4-b73a-45d5cb605c9d&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.146401.0,pvid:bc3a5ace-96ce-4ec4-b73a-45d5cb605c9d,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#71_668#808#5965#305_668#888#3325#9_668#2846#8113#609_668#2717#7564#690_668#1000022185#1000066055#0_668#3468#15612#393
Good stuff
It says "ok" and "sos"
LOL


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839474019.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.2.2e165d2aqipBOz&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=bc3a5ace-96ce-4ec4-b73a-45d5cb605c9d&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.146401.0,pvid:bc3a5ace-96ce-4ec4-b73a-45d5cb605c9d,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#71_668#808#5965#305_668#888#3325#9_668#2846#8113#609_668#2717#7564#690_668#1000022185#1000066055#0_668#3468#15612#393
> Good stuff
> It says "ok" and "sos"
> LOL



haha, plus a frowny face button

The design looks kind of like a lame superhero mask:


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived: Tin T2+


Quick listen, amazing soundstage, perfect balance between detail and musicality. Excellent timbre as well. More to come but so far these are a star!


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 11, 2020)

​
And then a wild KZ appeared... and promptly receives the TRN T2s 16 core SPC cable that I'd originally ordered for my TFZ T2 but turned out not to fit them because the rounded male 2 pin plug surround on the cable end does not like the squared protuding female 2 pin socket on the IEM 

This was an impulse flash deal purchase for USD11 everything said and done... The cable cost as much as these, but at least I get to utilise it for something and not have to bother with the thin and tangly KZ stock wire


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these earphones?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d72JTTe
> 
> I have a stick figure friend who has been looking for some budget earphone suggestions, and I thought these might be right up his alley.



Did you check out the Specs - they're Hybrid Technology, with a response from 8HZ - 25KHz!   

Brand Name: NoEnName_Null
Connectors: None
Control Button: Yes
Active Noise-Cancellation: No
Style: In-Ear
Communication: Wireless
Vocalism Principle: Hybrid technology
Volume Control: No
Wireless Type: None
Support Memory Card: No
With Microphone: Yes
Model Number: 444
Resistance: 9Ω
Frequency Response Range: 8-25000Hz
Function: For Mobile Phone
Sensitivity: 123dB
Waterproof: No
Is wireless: Yes
Line Length: 0.5m
Plug Type: L Bending
Support APP: No


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 11, 2020)

*Guide to musical bliss:

Step 1*. Plug TinHifi T2 Plus into ears and into source.
*Step 2*. Press Play on the below track.



*Step 3*. Close eyes and listen as said transducers effortlessly bring out detail in soft passages, highlight the delicate grain in the male vocals and allow the louder parts to swell and linger. All from any old source.


----------



## Nimweth

unifutomaki said:


> *Guide to musical bliss:
> 
> Step 1*. Plug TinHifi T2 Plus into ears and into source.
> *Step 2*. Press Play on the below track.
> ...



The T2 plus is very good, isn't it? Bliss here for me as well:


----------



## chinmie

Nimweth said:


> The T2 plus is very good, isn't it? Bliss here for me as well:




i told you so   
I've been listening to this playlist lately with the T2+


----------



## unifutomaki

The ZSN Pros are such a well known quantity at this point that there's nothing I can say about them that would be novel to anyone around these parts. Out of the box, I found them a rather fatiguing, shouty listen, as if the bass, vocals and treble section are all competing to be in first place in front of you. So I fixed them by ear and now they are fun without being over the top like that drunk friend we all know. 

​


----------



## gr33nhorn (Aug 11, 2020)

I had been trying in a futile manner to try and upgrade my way up to better bass - right up to the edge of this thread - the $100 TFZ no3 - and all of them sound the same. 

Then i tried getting some spinfits for my blon 03 because i couldn't get them to fit - and they make even $10 iem's into bass cannons instantly (tape mods help too). If only I had known this earlier. Hope this is of use to someone else.


----------



## crabdog

This thread moves too fast for me to keep up with so there has probably been a lot of talk about the T2 Plus already. For anyone who wants to know more, I just published my review. It's an awesome little IEM IMO and a worthy addition to the T-series.


----------



## Nimweth (Aug 12, 2020)

And try this on the T2 plus: that drum!


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 12, 2020)

crabdog said:


> This thread moves too fast for me to keep up with so there has probably been a lot of talk about the T2 Plus already. For anyone who wants to know more, I just published my review. It's an awesome little IEM IMO and a worthy addition to the T-series.



I'm on cloud 9 with the T2 Plus, that's for sure. And I'm confident that its qualities will stand the test of time just as the original T2 did.

Its average isolation means that I'll be reserving these for at-home enjoyment while the likes of the ZSN Pros hit the road... which is probably better for their longevity anyway


----------



## Tonymac136

gr33nhorn said:


> I had been trying in a futile manner to try and upgrade my way up to better bass - right up to the edge of this thread - the $100 TFZ no3 - and all of them sound the same.
> 
> Then i tried getting some spinfits for my blon 03 because i couldn't get them to fit - and they make even $10 iem's into bass cannons instantly (tape mods help too). If only I had known this earlier. Hope this is of use to someone else.



Tips can make a huge difference to IEMs, if the seal is anything less than perfect you can wave goodbye to any meaningful bass. I've personally never got on well with Spinfits but I swear by Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids. I've had some great bass with foam tips, bit I find them too hot for listening for more than half hour at a time.


----------



## seanwee

Tonymac136 said:


> Tips can make a huge difference to IEMs, if the seal is anything less than perfect you can wave goodbye to any meaningful bass. I've personally never got on well with Spinfits but I swear by Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids. I've had some great bass with foam tips, bit I find them too hot for listening for more than half hour at a time.


I don't like spin fits for their poor comfort. I don't like pressure at all times on my ear. Spiral dots are my go to. 

And are you sure foam tips sound hot? I hate foam tips because they make the sound warmer and muddier.


----------



## dharmasteve

Tonymac136 said:


> Tips can make a huge difference to IEMs, if the seal is anything less than perfect you can wave goodbye to any meaningful bass. I've personally never got on well with Spinfits but I swear by Spiral Dots and Sony Hybrids. I've had some great bass with foam tips, bit I find them too hot for listening for more than half hour at a time.


 
To Spiral Dots


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> To Spiral Dots


Yes. I have fitted ML Spiral Dots to my T2 plus. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## unifutomaki

My next step in personal hi-fi found its way into my mailbox this afternoon...


----------



## Tonymac136

seanwee said:


> I don't like spin fits for their poor comfort. I don't like pressure at all times on my ear. Spiral dots are my go to.
> 
> And are you sure foam tips sound hot? I hate foam tips because they make the sound warmer and muddier.



Ah no. Not SOUND hot, FEEL hot. Ick.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> Ah no. Not SOUND hot, FEEL hot. Ick.


I also dont like foam tips, here are my favourite tips (all silicone):

1. Sony Hybrid (EP-EX11)
2. Final Audio Type E
3. Spinfits CP145
4. JVC Spiral dot/++
5. Azla Sedna 
6. Acoustune aet08/07
7. KZ Starline


----------



## Tonymac136

I don't much care for Spinfits, the Spiral Dots, Sony Hybrids (and the cheap copies), Starlines and Final Type E are all good though. Not tried the others on your list.

As foams go, Dekoni Bullets aren't bad, and the Mandarines are neat foam filled silicones that aren't the best of either world but an interesting alternative. 

I've been known to buy MH750s and 755s just for the tips...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> I don't much care for Spinfits, the Spiral Dots, Sony Hybrids (and the cheap copies), Starlines and Final Type E are all good though. Not tried the others on your list.
> 
> As foams go, Dekoni Bullets aren't bad, and the Mandarines are neat foam filled silicones that aren't the best of either world but an interesting alternative.
> 
> I've been known to buy MH750s and 755s just for the tips...


I have the Mandarin symbio tips (the hybrid, silicone/foam) and dont like it. The foam is too hard and I prefer the sound with silicone rather than foam. (foams help a lot with fit though, but if you have a lot of silicone tips then tip-rolling to find a good fit isnt hard.)


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> I also dont like foam tips, here are my favourite tips (all silicone):
> 
> 1. Sony Hybrid (EP-EX11)
> 2. Final Audio Type E
> ...



my go to tips are usually the Symbio peels, Spiral dots, KZ starlines, and Tennmak/KZ whirlwinds. also like the Final E and AET07. 

i usually don't like foam tips, but on several IEMs that i have (like the Blon) i have good fit and sound using some reversed Newbee foam tips



Tonymac136 said:


> I've been known to buy MH750s and 755s just for the tips...


same here


----------



## ShaneyMac

Tonymac136 said:


> I've been known to buy MH750s and 755s just for the tips...



I've been known to buy MH750s and 755s just for the MH750s and 755s


----------



## Tonymac136

ShaneyMac said:


> I've been known to buy MH750s and 755s just for the MH750s and 755s



Absolutely, but when you've already got one of each, getting more for the tips does no harm.


----------



## ShaneyMac (Aug 12, 2020)

Tonymac136 said:


> Absolutely, but when you've already got one of each, getting more for the tips does no harm.



Just one of each?! My goal is to get one for each day of the week + few more just for reserve. I'm 750/755 prepper


----------



## IEMusic

ShaneyMac said:


> Just one of each?! My goal is to get one for each day of the week + few more just for reserve. I'm 750/755 preper


What are the main places where you have been finding them?


----------



## ShaneyMac

IEMusic said:


> What are the main places where you have been finding them?


Most of them I get from local classified ads from people who selling their used Xperia phones. If they want to sell earphones separated and if earphones are packed as new I buy them (most of people never use their earphones after they unbox the phone). Also, I got few from ebay, but there you need to find seller with legit ones as there is big chance to get fake 750/755s.


----------



## Sebulr

I've ordered my first set of spinfits for my tws sets. Large cp145. I'm gonna test them out when I get home. My kz s1 started working again, so I thought I'd order some. As I have to borrow tips off my other sets. Should have posted in the tws thread, but since you were talking here about tops... 

I hope they fit, as they are the largest size and I normally struggle to get a seal if less than 14mm.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> These days it's even worse.. I ordered something on 29/04 and still waiting!



And sadly it's about to get even worse thanks to border tensions. I got my parcels from April a couple of weeks back. So depending upon where you are based yours should arrive anytime India Post deems fit. Wish global and chi-fi brands launch their products in India at reasonable prices.


----------



## unifutomaki

​So, what happens when the T2 Plus are fed through a well-regarded, price-to-performance ratio winner mini DAC/amp? In summary, the T2 Plus's strengths that I'd cited previously become even more evident.

The soundstage opens up even more, primarily in terms of width; depth to a lesser extent. The T2 Plus already does well in this aspect on its own, but the Sonata HD Pro makes it even more evident.
Added treble sparkle. I'm hearing richer and more ephemeral highs through the T2 Plus + Sonata HD Pro pairing compared to the T2 Plus on its own. This in turn brings out even more micro-detail, which is surprisingly carried very well by the single DD.
Enhanced timbre. Electronic drums sound somewhat less flat and one-dimensional that they did previously. Rather than coming across as a mere "tap", there's actually some decay and resonance to the note.
There are certain aspects of the Sonata HD Pro that make it a bit more of a faff to operate than I'd have liked, and this is probably why the budget DAP market still exists and remains strong. Firstly, the included USB-C to microUSB cable has an unnaturally stiff Type-C plug; the hole in the middle seems to be a tad too narrow for the Type-C ports on my ThinkPad and is an uncomfortably tight fit for the port on my Moto g8 Power, so I've had to resort to stacking adapters for the sake of my ports.

Secondly, my preferred player app, Poweramp, ostensibly supports USB DACs, but refuses to recognise the Sonata as a high-resolution output and caps it at 16-bit/44.1kHz. HibyMusic would have been a decent alternative, but neither its hardware- nor software-based volume functions play nice with the Sonata; ditto for the Onkyo HF Player app. Neutron Player has a user interface from circa 2004.

What remains, then, is UAPP; despite its Android 4.4-era UI, at least the volume control works properly. As long as "properly" means using the physical buttons on the DAC almost as a set-it-and-forget-it "output power" selector, leaving fine adjustments to the in-app volume control (which is supposedly running in "hardware" mode, but the in-app volume control and the physical volume control seem to have nothing to do with each other?).

That went on longer than I'd expected it to. Is the sound quality worth the usability foibles? Undoubtedly yes, because a DAP of this calibre would require quite a bit more coin (Tempotec's own V1-A, which costs 2.5x as much as the Sonata HD Pro, isn't quite on the same level as far as its DAC/amp is concerned).


----------



## kmmbd

I wrote a small comparison between *BLON BL-03* and Final E3000 as it seemed to be of interest to a number of people. BL-03 goes near $40 with the near mandatory cable+tip change, whereas E3000 can be found for $50 or slightly less. E3000 also has a remote-version in E3000C which costs $10 more.

*Build: *E3000 and BL-03 both are decently built in a sense with metal housings and mostly well put together chambers, though E3000 has better overall finish IMO. The big difference is the detachable vs fixed cable. For many the fixed cable is the biggest worry about E3000. Frankly, I've been using mine while commuting and just coiling it inside the jeans pocket for the most part for almost 6+ months and till now - zero issues. Either way, it's one thing you can be concerned about and it's natural. However, buying from an authorized seller will at least give peace of mind for a year (Final is great at customer support) so there's that. 

*Accessories: *E3000 has miles better tips while everything on BL-03 is kind of horrible. 

*Comfort: *E3000 is far more comfortable and lightweight and just disappears inside the ears unlike the BL-03 which can be a constant fight. 

*Overall signature: *E3000 is mildly V-shaped with a warm-ish bass and slightly toned down treble (but it's not dark sounding IMO). BL-03 is upper-mid and mid-bass forward and the treble takes the back seat again. 

*Bass: *BL-03 has more volume of bass and also more sub-bass. E3000 lacks the sub-bass extension but the mid-bass punch has more impact. The bass decay is a bit slow post 60Hz on the E3000 and this is their biggest "problem" IMO. Nonetheless, neither are bass light and can deal with most bass heavy genres but you won't get the skull-shaking rumble from either. I personally find the E3000 to have slightly more textured bass. BL-03 has more extension, but the mid-bass can become boomy on some tracks. No such issues on E3000 for me. 
Conclusion: Tie. 

*Mids: *BL-03 is upper-mids forward and while female vocals sound great on BL-03 the male vocals do lack some fullness. E3000 is the opposite: fantastic male vocals and female vocals are just balanced in line. Neither overshadows another. The secret sauce of the E3000 midrange is the instrument separation. A bit of a footnote: Final tuned the E3000 to sound similar to their flagship D8000 headphone (which is one of the most expensive and awesome headphones I've heard) and really the instrument separation is pretty much best-in-class. No, it won't beat the $130 E4000 overall but really for such a low price I've never heard such instrument separation. 
BL-03 has their signature "analogue" midrange and E3000 is a bit "cooler" in comparison. It's mostly the lack of mid-bass bleed that makes the E3000 midrange sound ethereal in comparison. String instruments also sound better on E3000 due to their ethereal, spacious nature.
Conclusion: E3000 (for my tastes) but BL-03 is very good as well. 

*Treble: *E3000 treble has more details than the BL-03 and extends better. Overall detail retrieval is also better on E3000. 

*Soundstage: *E3000 is an open-back (semi-closed?) IEM so no wonder that it wipes the floor with the BLON in soundstage department. Soundstage width, height, depth - all are far superior in E3000.

*Imaging: *E3000 has more accurate imaging and would be class leading in this price segment if not for Dunu Titan 1. 

*Amplification: *E3000 needs more power and usually sounds better on a better Amp rather than just straight outta mobile phones or cheap dongles. Do note that Apple dongle sounded really good and is a fantastic option in a budget for E3000.

So yes, in conclusion, from my perspective E3000 is a better buy and true upgrade over the BL-03. Do note that they need a few days of getting used to because the signature is not aggressive/in-your-face and lacks the immediate surge of details you get from most hybrid stuff. If you get them, just listen to them for a couple days and then go back to other IEMs, that way it's easier to appreciate the mature tuning of the E3000.


----------



## JEHL

kmmbd said:


> I wrote a small comparison between *BLON BL-03* and Final E3000 as it seemed to be of interest to a number of people. BL-03 goes near $40 with the near mandatory cable+tip change, whereas E3000 can be found for $50 or slightly less. E3000 also has a remote-version in E3000C which costs $10 more.
> 
> *Build: *E3000 and BL-03 both are decently built in a sense with metal housings and mostly well put together chambers, though E3000 has better overall finish IMO. The big difference is the detachable vs fixed cable. For many the fixed cable is the biggest worry about E3000. Frankly, I've been using mine while commuting and just coiling it inside the jeans pocket for the most part for almost 6+ months and till now - zero issues. Either way, it's one thing you can be concerned about and it's natural. However, buying from an authorized seller will at least give peace of mind for a year (Final is great at customer support) so there's that.
> 
> ...


Well feel free to fight me, but E3000 is probably as open back as it gets specially in the sub $50 budget iSine and clones notwithstanding. This probably makes it THE selling point of it. A true open back IEM.


----------



## seanwee

JEHL said:


> Well feel free to fight me, but E3000 is probably as open back as it gets specially in the sub $50 budget iSine and clones notwithstanding. This probably makes it THE selling point of it. A true open back IEM.


The iSines / LCDis are garbage (even compared to sub $50 iems) without the cypher cables


----------



## xuan87

seanwee said:


> The iSines / LCDis are garbage (even compared to sub $50 iems) without the cypher cables



LOL so true. I was shocked when I first tried the i10 with 3.5mm. My i10 was gathering dust for a long while when I moved away from an iPhone, but now I'm using the bluetooth cable.


----------



## seanwee

xuan87 said:


> LOL so true. I was shocked when I first tried the i10 with 3.5mm. My i10 was gathering dust for a long while when I moved away from an iPhone, but now I'm using the bluetooth cable.


You'll be surprised at the amount of garbage iems present at higher price points. The most monumental disappointment for me was the Shure KSE 1500 and 1200 electrostatic iems which reviewers and owners claim to have extreme detail and clarity. As in the best you can get in an IEM bar none.

In a blind test I would just say it's a mediocre budget iem I would never consider buying.

Price doesn't dictate how good an iems sounds. There's just too much variance in what people consider good and far too often people listen to the price and not the IEM.


----------



## xuan87

I think you misunderstood me. The Sine earphones were amazing with the Cypher cables, but total garbage without them. This was and still is the only instance that I can think of where the IEMs sounded so different with different sources. It's not a matter of "night and day" but they legit sounded like different earphones with and without the cypher cables.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

unifutomaki said:


> As long as "properly" means using the physical buttons on the DAC almost as a set-it-and-forget-it "output power" selector, leaving fine adjustments to the in-app volume control (which is supposedly running in "hardware" mode, but the in-app volume control and the physical volume control seem to have nothing to do with each other?).


This is indeed "proper" behavior for the Sonata hardware volume.


----------



## seanwee

xuan87 said:


> I think you misunderstood me. The Sine earphones were amazing with the Cypher cables, but total garbage without them. This was and still is the only instance that I can think of where the IEMs sounded so different with different sources. It's not a matter of "night and day" but they legit sounded like different earphones with and without the cypher cables.


The Sines were practically just untuned drivers in a housing. The cypher cables were the ones that contained all the dsp and tuning.


----------



## unifutomaki (Aug 13, 2020)

OpiateSkittles said:


> This is indeed "proper" behavior for the Sonata hardware volume.



Good to know that I am indeed not going crazy 

It's also probably for the best that my Moto happens to have a honkin' battery because this little Sonata certainly uses the juice... everything in service of the sound eh


----------



## harry501501 (Aug 13, 2020)

My KB 100 didn't last long. There's a high pitched metallic reverb screech thingy sound in the left side on treble frequencies. Not sure I can be bothered sending back to penon lol


----------



## NeonHD

Hey guys I recently did a cool short unboxing video on the KZ ZS3E, feel free to check it out!

As for the IEMs themselves, well, let's just say the ZS3 is pretty bad in today's chi-fi standards. But 3 years ago I'm sure they would've been considered decent.

The only thing that isn't bad, however, is their incredible noise isolating ability. I've heard this from many people and I have to say it's true, these are literally earplugs! They definitely isolate well over 30db, maybe even more. So if you hate foam earplugs and need something else, get the ZS3! 

And if you want better sound quality then just go for the ZS4 and you'll basically have an earplug that plays music!


----------



## harry501501

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys I recently did a cool short unboxing video on the KZ ZS3E, feel free to check it out!
> 
> As for the IEMs themselves, well, let's just say the ZS3 is pretty bad in today's chi-fi standards. But 3 years ago I'm sure they would've been considered decent.
> 
> ...




I must admit, the original ZS3 is still to this day the worst fitting earphone of my collection. It also came with the worst cable of my collection lol... which I see they seemed to have updated on the E model. Suffice to say I gave them ten minutes and they still sit in a messy box of discarded earphones (and KZ cables).


----------



## gooeyrich

Anyone tried these? https://www.amazon.com/CCA-Headphones-Detachable-Tangle-Free-Audiophile/dp/B07WYWGLKW


----------



## Tonymac136

gooeyrich said:


> Anyone tried these? https://www.amazon.com/CCA-Headphones-Detachable-Tangle-Free-Audiophile/dp/B07WYWGLKW



C12s are pretty good. I haven't listened to mine in an age but I was impressed when I first got them.


----------



## unifutomaki

gooeyrich said:


> Anyone tried these? https://www.amazon.com/CCA-Headphones-Detachable-Tangle-Free-Audiophile/dp/B07WYWGLKW



They are fairly well-regarded. You'll find numerous impressions over at the CCA thread


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> I must admit, the original ZS3 is still to this day the worst fitting earphone of my collection. It also came with the worst cable of my collection lol... which I see they seemed to have updated on the E model. Suffice to say I gave them ten minutes and they still sit in a messy box of discarded earphones (and KZ cables).



ZS3, ZS3E, and ZS4 are either a love or hate shell. They fit some people terrible, and others they fit like CIEMs.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> My KB 100 didn't last long. There's a high pitched metallic reverb screech thingy sound in the left side on treble frequencies. Not sure I can be bothered sending back to penon lol



Penon is really good about customer service. They probably won’t even require you to send them back.

And that’s also surprising about the BQEYZ. Their stuff is usually rock solid.


----------



## Nimweth

Listening to the T2 plus I was trying to think what they reminded me of. It was the Cambridge Audio SE1. T2 plus is somewhat brighter with a bit more detail but the SE1 really holds its own.


----------



## ShaneyMac

Nimweth said:


> Listening to the T2 plus I was trying to think what they reminded me of. It was the Cambridge Audio SE1. T2 plus is somewhat brighter with a bit more detail but the SE1 really holds its own.


So, with the T2 and T4 in the stable and with SE1 on the way, there is no real need for T2+. My wallet is happy


----------



## unifutomaki

ShaneyMac said:


> So, with the T2 and T4 in the stable and with SE1 on the way, there is no real need for T2+. My wallet is happy



And having none of those in my collection means the T2+ was a wise purchase indeed


----------



## ShaneyMac

unifutomaki said:


> And having none of those in my collection means the T2+ was a wise purchase indeed


Good point


----------



## IEMusic

ShaneyMac said:


> So, with the T2 and T4 in the stable and with SE1 on the way, there is no real need for T2+. My wallet is happy


I agree.  The T2+ and T4 are quite redundant.  T2 and T4 are complementary.  



unifutomaki said:


> And having none of those in my collection means the T2+ was a wise purchase indeed


If getting one Tin, IMHO, the T2+ is definitely where it’s at.  T2 could also complement the T2+ well.


----------



## brsdrgn

ShaneyMac said:


> Most of them I get from local classified ads from people who selling their used Xperia phones. If they want to sell earphones separated and if earphones are packed as new I buy them (most of people never use their earphones after they unbox the phone). Also, I got few from ebay, but there you need to find seller with legit ones as there is big chance to get fake 750/755s.


I also want to have a pair of these. I see local sellers have them but I don't know how I can distinguish if they are original or not?


----------



## Tonymac136

brsdrgn said:


> I also want to have a pair of these. I see local sellers have them but I don't know how I can distinguish if they are original or not?



Pop the back off them. In addition to the two solder blobs for the wires there are two extra blobs of solder on the circuit board. Also the tuning paper is 1/4 the diameter of the IEM. Do a search for "mh755 tuning paper" and you will find a link to the picture on here. I'm on the phone so it's a faff to share the post.


----------



## Ptm981 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello guys,
I’m a newbie around here and I’ve already posted a thread in the new & recommendation section regarding a budget in-ear headphones that are kinda comfortable in ear for longer usage (3-4 or maybe even more sessions). I wanna use them mainly for my pc/ iPhone(casual gaming & music), I don’t need specifically accurate sounds and I usually listen to all kind of music genre (maybe a little bit more on the bass side for techno/ house music, but also piano and high sounds, let’s say). The idea is I need a more or less budget pair with built-in microphone. A member around here recommended Jade Audio EA3 (unfortunately, not available with shipping to my country) or KBear KS2.
If you have any other recommendations (more or less 50$ or so), I’d be grateful.
Thank ya in advance!


----------



## JEHL (Aug 15, 2020)

Ptm981 said:


> Hello guys,
> I’m a newbie around here and I’ve already posted a thread in the new & recommendation section regarding a budget in-ear headphones that are kinda comfortable in ear for longer usage (3-4 or maybe even more sessions). I wanna use them mainly for my pc/ iPhone(casual gaming & music), I don’t need specifically accurate sounds and I usually listen to all kind of music genre (maybe a little bit more on the bass side for techno/ house music, but also piano and high sounds, let’s say). The idea is I need a more or less budget pair with built-in microphone. A member around here recommended Jade Audio EA3 (unfortunately, not available with shipping to my country) or KBear KS2.
> If you have any other recommendations (more or less 50$ or so), I’d be grateful.
> Thank ya in advance!


I think Final E3000 could probably cover the gaming aspect very well due to its open back design as well as the comfort due to how tiny it is. Not sure if it's exactly the signature (Neutral with a midbass boost I believe) you want or if it's available where you live for that matter, nor I own it either to give actual impressions of it myself however. you may wanna also drive it out of the apple lightning connector even if it has a 3.5mm jack due to not quite hard but harder than average to drive nature.

Edit: Forgot also final charges like $10 more for built in microphone as well.

It's also hardwired so there's that as well.


----------



## unifutomaki

Ptm981 said:


> Hello guys,
> I’m a newbie around here and I’ve already posted a thread in the new & recommendation section regarding a budget in-ear headphones that are kinda comfortable in ear for longer usage (3-4 or maybe even more sessions). I wanna use them mainly for my pc/ iPhone(casual gaming & music), I don’t need specifically accurate sounds and I usually listen to all kind of music genre (maybe a little bit more on the bass side for techno/ house music, but also piano and high sounds, let’s say). The idea is I need a more or less budget pair with built-in microphone. A member around here recommended Jade Audio EA3 (unfortunately, not available with shipping to my country) or KBear KS2.
> If you have any other recommendations (more or less 50$ or so), I’d be grateful.
> Thank ya in advance!



The KBEar KB04 is like the KS2 but much more refined, and it really doesn't cost much more. KZ ZSN (Pro) is cheap yet well-built and fun-sounding. TFZ Live 1 would also be within budget, though there aren't many reviews of it out right now it should nonetheless be pretty consistent with other TFZ products. All of these can be bought with mic cable included.


----------



## unifutomaki

Off-topic observation after looking around other sections of Head-Fi: it seems that money really cannot buy happiness as the more expensive the gear being discussed is (especially when you get to kilobuck levels), the more unhappy, frustrated and dissatisfied people seem to be. 

Meanwhile down here with my budget bois we're just generally cool and chill and appreciate the products for the imperfect gadgets that they are. I myself have never experienced more euphoria and emotion from my music than I have managed to get this week from a $40 DAC/amp, $50 IEMs, and $10 app. Throw another $30 on there for a headphone option, and what a headphone it is too. Human behaviour is fascinating really


----------



## fonkepala

unifutomaki said:


> Off-topic observation after looking around other sections of Head-Fi: it seems that money really cannot buy happiness as the more expensive the gear being discussed is (especially when you get to kilobuck levels), the more unhappy, frustrated and dissatisfied people seem to be.
> 
> Meanwhile down here with my budget bois we're just generally cool and chill and appreciate the products for the imperfect gadgets that they are. I myself have never experienced more euphoria and emotion from my music than I have managed to get this week from a $40 DAC/amp, $50 IEMs, and $10 app. Throw another $30 on there for a headphone option, and what a headphone it is too. Human behaviour is fascinating really


Tell me more about 'em bad bois that you mentioned!


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 15, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> Off-topic observation after looking around other sections of Head-Fi: it seems that money really cannot buy happiness as the more expensive the gear being discussed is (especially when you get to kilobuck levels), the more unhappy, frustrated and dissatisfied people seem to be.
> 
> Meanwhile down here with my budget bois we're just generally cool and chill and appreciate the products for the imperfect gadgets that they are. I myself have never experienced more euphoria and emotion from my music than I have managed to get this week from a $40 DAC/amp, $50 IEMs, and $10 app. Throw another $30 on there for a headphone option, and what a headphone it is too. Human behaviour is fascinating really



Yes agreed, cost does not equate to sound quality. Most of my more expensive western midfi gear are gathering dust in the drawers, whereas my most used gear are cheaper CHIFI, some costing 10% of these western stuff (eg Sennheiser IEMs, Westone IEMs and Shure IEMs), but almost hitting the same sound quality as them, or in some cases surpassing the western stuff.

Perhaps in the headphone segment, the western brands are still king, but in the last 2 - 3 years, CHIFI IEMs have really caught up to their western counterparts and provide superb price to performance ratio. 3 years ago, a triple driver IEM would cost north of $200 USD, a single driver set would be close to $100 USD. Nowadays, 20 bucks can get u a decent multi driver set even (with detachable cable to boot, while some western gear are still churning out non detachable cables on IEMs which are potential points of failure). Really really thankful that the barrier to entering this hobby has been pushed low, so most of us can have a small taste of the "audiophile" hobby without needing to sell a kidney. I remembered previously I could only buy one triple driver western IEM maybe once every 5 years.

Speaking about kilobuck levels, the $1000 - 2000 USD gear I've auditioned (no $ to afford them or bring them home!), some of these summitFI are more refined and better in sound than the midfi CHIFI stuff, but the difference is like 10 - 20% in technicalities and maybe tuning is more refined, but personally I can't justify a 10 times price increase to chase the last 10% in sound. No doubt for some the 10% is worth the diminishing returns to chase, but more so in this covid economy, I can't see many people splurging on TOTL and summitFI gear when there's uncertainty in jobs and employment.

QC may be an issue for budget CHIFI, but I've had more QC problems in western gear surprisingly, and most of the western gear are made in China anyways! But maybe buying these CHIFI from a place where there's returns/refunds like Amazon is an option, or even if one CHIFI dies, one can still get 9 others for the same cost of one western IEM.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> Yes agreed, cost does not equate to sound quality. Most of my more expensive western midfi gear are gathering dust in the drawers, whereas my most used gear are cheaper CHIFI, some costing 10% of these western stuff (eg Sennheiser IEMs, Westone IEMs and Shure IEMs), but almost hitting the same sound quality as them, or in some cases surpassing the western stuff.
> 
> Perhaps in the headphone segment, the western brands are still king, but in the last 2 - 3 years, CHIFI IEMs have really caught up to their western counterparts and provide superb price to performance ratio. 3 years ago, a triple driver IEM would cost north of $200 USD, a single driver set would be close to $100 USD. Nowadays, 20 bucks can get u a decent multi driver set even (with detachable cable to boot, while some western gear are still churning out non detachable cables on IEMs which are potential points of failure). Really really thankful that the barrier to entering this hobby has been pushed low, so most of us can have a small taste of the "audiophile" hobby without needing to sell a kidney. I remembered previously I could only buy one triple driver western IEM maybe once every 5 years.
> 
> ...



the good thing with the more popular chifis have become  nowadays, there are more distributors (at least in my country) of those brands like KZs, Moondrops, Tinaudio, etc, so it's better just to buy them in my country rather than ordering myself from AE. similar price with better after sales/warranty protection


----------



## JEHL

chinmie said:


> the good thing with the more popular chifis have become  nowadays, there are more distributors (at least in my country) of those brands like KZs, Moondrops, Tinaudio, etc, so it's better just to buy them in my country rather than ordering myself from AE. similar price with better after sales/warranty protection


Hopefully I won't be a corpse by the time that's possible where I live.


----------



## Ptm981

Haha, thanks for the quick reply. I will check them out and see what I can find available. I checked out before the Final Audio E3000, but I was kind repulsive in terms of design, meanwhile I love the KBear design, but if you say that they are more comfortable, I'll take that it consideration.
Also, I think that paying more money to more expensive products, you have more expectations and you are more of a critic at that point. If you get a bargain on those cheap headphones you'll be really satisfied with what you got and you couldn't really ask for more. Though, I was checking out some of those cheap ones in my country and they are not really cheap at all. For example a pair of 1More Quad Drivers are around 200$ and other brands like KBear you won't even find locally, unfortunately or you're gonna find them at a price at which you can buy a pair of Bose.


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> Off-topic observation after looking around other sections of Head-Fi: it seems that money really cannot buy happiness as the more expensive the gear being discussed is (especially when you get to kilobuck levels), the more unhappy, frustrated and dissatisfied people seem to be.
> 
> Meanwhile down here with my budget bois we're just generally cool and chill and appreciate the products for the imperfect gadgets that they are. I myself have never experienced more euphoria and emotion from my music than I have managed to get this week from a $40 DAC/amp, $50 IEMs, and $10 app. Throw another $30 on there for a headphone option, and what a headphone it is too. Human behaviour is fascinating really


Happiness for some comes in the form of the Blon 03. Sound that for some is magically above it's measly price. For some this analogue sounding champion is up there with some of the TOTL. It now appears in blue. It truly has the magic but can be hampered by getting them to fit ears. So are you willing to pass the ChiFi initiation test and go the extra mile?


----------



## unifutomaki

dharmasteve said:


> Happiness for some comes in the form of the Blon 03. Sound that for some is magically above it's measly price. For some this analogue sounding champion is up there with some of the TOTL. It now appears in blue. It truly has the magic but can be hampered by getting them to fit ears. So are you willing to pass the ChiFi initiation test and go the extra mile?



Haha, getting the BL-03 to work is almost a hobby in itself  I admire the dedication to the belief and the driams


----------



## seanwee

unifutomaki said:


> Off-topic observation after looking around other sections of Head-Fi: it seems that money really cannot buy happiness as the more expensive the gear being discussed is (especially when you get to kilobuck levels), the more unhappy, frustrated and dissatisfied people seem to be.
> 
> Meanwhile down here with my budget bois we're just generally cool and chill and appreciate the products for the imperfect gadgets that they are. I myself have never experienced more euphoria and emotion from my music than I have managed to get this week from a $40 DAC/amp, $50 IEMs, and $10 app. Throw another $30 on there for a headphone option, and what a headphone it is too. Human behaviour is fascinating really


10x $100 iems will bring you much more enjoyment than a single pair of $1000 iems. New toy syndrome is real.


----------



## jeejack

gooeyrich said:


> Anyone tried these? https://www.amazon.com/CCA-Headphones-Detachable-Tangle-Free-Audiophile/dp/B07WYWGLKW


Lovely iem's. As colleagues said, you can find many reviews on the forum


----------



## JEHL (Aug 15, 2020)

Ptm981 said:


> Haha, thanks for the quick reply. I will check them out and see what I can find available. I checked out before the Final Audio E3000, but I was kind repulsive in terms of design, meanwhile I love the KBear design, but if you say that they are more comfortable, I'll take that it consideration.
> Also, I think that paying more money to more expensive products, you have more expectations and you are more of a critic at that point. If you get a bargain on those cheap headphones you'll be really satisfied with what you got and you couldn't really ask for more. Though, I was checking out some of those cheap ones in my country and they are not really cheap at all. For example a pair of 1More Quad Drivers are around 200$ and other brands like KBear you won't even find locally, unfortunately or you're gonna find them at a price at which you can buy a pair of Bose.


This doesn't surprise me at all, in fact the opposite would surprise me. To paraphrase in what was I believe his CCA CA16 review. Despite putting it at the very top of his tier list the IER-Z1R's asking price simply prevented HBB's mind from being blown, since the asking price sets his expectations that high, on the other hand his mind is blown quite often in the sub $200 realm with probably too many examples to post.

Trying my BL-03 for the first time made me ROFLcopter since it just wipes the floor with my nephew's Beats Solo3 despite being like 5 times as expensive. My sister, who tried it first since her husband ordered it with his amazon prime account, was similarly blown by it to the point of being interested in buying a pair herself alongside a 2-pin bluetooth module (still dunno what to suggest here).

I also wanna touch further on the appreciation that Chinese IEM makers make so MANY of their sub $100 IEMs (Sometimes even all the way down to $15) with detachable cable (As if their sound wasn't mind blowing enough already). Too many headphones, IEMs and everything in between that dies, dies cable first. Only seen like 2 headphones (out of 20 or so) die anywhere else and was due to broken headband.

Japan seems like they'd give a good shot sound wise, but hardwiring anything sub $200 seems kinda... archaic, often with meh strain reliefs.

Meanwhile the western seems to be unable to catch up... Kinda hope it doesn't stay that way

Edit: There's also Crinacle's IER-Z1R's review where at one point mentions he could probably think of IEMs that match 80-90% of the IER-Z1R for like 1/8-1/4 of the price. It's probably safe to say that the difference between the A ranked IEMs and the S ranked ones are... Last lousy points.

Apparently his mind was completely blown by what the KSC-75 delivers sound wise for $20.

HiFi Dreams has quite the collection anywhere from $2 earbuds to the $1500 Campfire Solaris. His current favorite recommendations? FiiO FD1 and TinHiFi T2+.both available at $60 I believe.


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all, in fact the opposite would surprise me. To paraphrase in what was I believe his CCA CA16 review. Despite putting it at the very top of his tier list the IER-Z1R's asking price simply prevented HBB's mind from being blown, since the asking price sets his expectations that high, on the other hand his mind is blown quite often in the sub $200 realm with probably too many examples to post.
> 
> Trying my BL-03 for the first time made me ROFLcopter since it just wipes the floor with my nephew's Beats Solo3 despite being like 5 times as expensive. My sister, who tried it first since her husband ordered it with his amazon prime account, was similarly blown by it to the point of being interested in buying a pair herself alongside a 2-pin bluetooth module (still dunno what to suggest here).
> 
> ...



someone on the WF-1000XM3 thread here said he can have about 70-80% of the IER-1ZR sound from the XM3.. i haven't heard the 1ZR myself, but i did heard the M7 and M9, and some other "kilobuck" IEMs, so i can believe what he claim to be reasonably true. 

and the T2+ (and the banned MT100} are still some of of the best sounding for me even without considering the price bracket. i haven't heard the T4 though, but after hearing many, and finding this T2+, i don't really care or find the urge to do so


----------



## gooeyrich

https://drop.com/buy/blon-bl-03-iem

$22.


----------



## Slater (Aug 15, 2020)

I have been listening to the TinHifi T2+ for a few days now.

My only experience with the brand was the original TinAudio T2, which sounded great but I could never get a good fit which always made me sad.

I skipped all future releases (Pro, T3, T4) because they all used the same basic shell design, so I figured I’d have fitment problems with those too.

As soon as I saw the T2+ with its improved shell, I immediately knew that I was going to give them a blind chance. And boy I’m glad I did. The T2+ is what I *always* *wanted* the original T2 to be. Great TinHifi quality, great TinHifi sound, great fit.

It even has a little extra low end kick, which is the other thing people wanted to see changed with the original T2. No vent tape mod needed with the Plus; it’s ready to go right out of the box.

If you have a chance to pick up a set, definitely go for it!


----------



## brsdrgn

Slater said:


> I have been listening to the TinHifi T2+ for a few days now.
> 
> My only experience with the brand was the original TinAudio T2, which sounded great but I could never get a good fit which always made me sad.
> 
> ...


I'll order a pair for myself. It looks like it has a bright character but what gets my attention is that they imaging and soundstage. Seems like they did a good job with these.


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> I'll order a pair for myself. It looks like it has a bright character but what gets my attention is that they imaging and soundstage. Seems like they did a good job with these.



Yes, bright treble is TinHifis house sound. Not sharp or piercing treble, just bright.

But everyone has a different level of treble comfort. So if you’re very treble sensitive, then you may want to reconsider.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> I have been listening to the TinHifi T2+ for a few days now.
> 
> My only experience with the brand was the original TinAudio T2, which sounded great but I could never get a good fit which always made me sad.
> 
> ...


Yep.  It really is a gem, especially for the price.


----------



## ironbrewer

How is the detail and soundstage? I guess I am an odd listener, because I never understood the love for Blon-03's. I found them muddy sounding and closed.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> I have been listening to the TinHifi T2+ for a few days now.
> 
> My only experience with the brand was the original TinAudio T2, which sounded great but I could never get a good fit which always made me sad.
> 
> ...



i only got as far as the T3, i didn't try the T4 for the similar reason: I'm worried that the "T2 fit problem" would also present on the T4. 

i don't like the T3 though. for similar sound i much prefer the ZS10 Pro. but i do kept the T2 pro, just because of the very unique and bright tuning. 

the T2 plus bass kicks like there's a PS4 rumbler or a phone vibration inside it, the bass amount is not massive or boosted, but each kick would give a short vibration.


----------



## JEHL

ironbrewer said:


> How is the detail and soundstage? I guess I am an odd listener, because I never understood the love for Blon-03's. I found them muddy sounding and closed.


Maybe ripping the mesh off and putting wide bore eartips works?


----------



## unifutomaki

ironbrewer said:


> How is the detail and soundstage? I guess I am an odd listener, because I never understood the love for Blon-03's. I found them muddy sounding and closed.



I'm more than satisfied with the amount of detail both straight out of my phone and with the Sonata. For example, cymbals have sparkle and a perceivable decay, without being overwhelmingly shrill. Soundstage is also decent as far as IEMs go. The music occurs just outside your ears and I am able to locate the position of each instrument on both X and Y axes when listening with eyes closed.


----------



## IEManiac (Aug 16, 2020)

chinmie said:


> i only got as far as the T3, i didn't try the T4 for the similar reason: I'm worried that the "T2 fit problem" would also present on the T4.
> 
> i don't like the T3 though. for similar sound i much prefer the ZS10 Pro. but i do kept the T2 pro, just because of the very unique and bright tuning.
> 
> the T2 plus bass kicks like there's a PS4 rumbler or a phone vibration inside it, the bass amount is not massive or boosted, but each kick would give a short vibration.


I actually quite like both the T2+ and T3, the latter for its very unique lean, dry and analytical tonality. I also like the ZS10 Pro but its tonality is, to my ears, quite different not the least because of the very prominent bass on the KZ. If I had to choose between the T3 and T2+, I would choose the T3. Not because the T2+ is not excellent but because the BQEYZ KB100 or KC2 could easily stand in for it. 0.02.


----------



## JEHL

So with how many thought we have currently on the T2+... How does FiiO FD1 fare against it?


----------



## chinmie

IEManiac said:


> I actually quite like both the T2+ and T3, the latter for its very unique lean, dry and analytical tonality. I also like the ZS10 Pro but its tonality is, to my ears, quite different not the least because of the very prominent bass on the KZ. If I had to choose between the T3 and T2+, I would choose the T3. Not because the T2+ is not excellent but because the BQEYZ KB100 or KC2 could easily stand in for it. 0.02.



the T3 is a bit of a "too much in the middle" between the forwardness and coldness of the original T2 and the V shaped sound of the likes of ZS10 pro, that's why i dont like it, as i prefer to go with the Og T2 and the ZS10Pro. 

i haven't had the chance of trying any of BQEYZ, might try them in the future, but as of right now I'm quite content with the variation of sound signatures in my collection


----------



## zenki

T2+ <$50 a steal really.


----------



## crabdog

The perfect candidate for this thread. Just published my review of the crazy good value Moondrop SSR.


----------



## IEMusic

JEHL said:


> So with how many thought we have currently on the T2+... How does FiiO FD1 fare against it?


I have both, and pretty much agree with this video.


----------



## fonkepala

crabdog said:


> The perfect candidate for this thread. Just published my review of the crazy good value Moondrop SSR.



I enjoyed reading your review...thanks for your effort and for the excellent write up!


----------



## lior777 (Aug 16, 2020)

hey, i want to upgrade my TRN V80..what recommand until 120$ ?
Comfortable on the ear, hear musical instruments ,impact sub-bass , emotion, light rock, male vocale


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

lior777 said:


> hey, i want to upgrade my TRN V80..what recommand until 120$ ?
> Comfortable on the ear, hear Musical instruments,, emotion, light rock, male voice


Thie Legacy 3 maybe?


----------



## brsdrgn

lior777 said:


> hey, i want to upgrade my TRN V80..what recommand until 120$ ?
> Comfortable on the ear, hear musical instruments ,impact sub-bass , emotion, light rock, male voice


I'd say bqeyz spring 1. But you should wait for discount on AE. During the last campaign, I saw a 106$ price.


----------



## IEManiac (Aug 16, 2020)

crabdog said:


> The perfect candidate for this thread. Just published my review of the crazy good value Moondrop SSR.


I read your written review and my read is that T2+ owners can skip this. At most a side grade, at worst a downgrade. Why would a T2+, KB100, KC2, BA5, IT00 owner want to pick this up? Noobies and completists, yeah. But for the rest of us?


----------



## crabdog

IEManiac said:


> I read your written review and my read is that T2+ owners can skip this. At most a side grade, at worst a downgrade. Why would a T2+, KB100, KC2, BA5, IT00 owner want to pick this up? Noobies and completists, yeah. But for the rest of us?


One reason might be for something with a different type of sound signature to complement what you already have but it looks like you have a pretty good spread already. Another reason would be if you're looking for something that's really small in your ears or for sleeping; I love the form factor and fit of the SSR.


----------



## IEManiac (Aug 16, 2020)

crabdog said:


> One reason might be for something with a different type of sound signature to complement what you already have but it looks like you have a pretty good spread already. Another reason would be if you're looking for something that's really small in your ears or for sleeping; I love the form factor and fit of the SSR.


Ok, mite...keep up the good work. cheers...


----------



## Nimweth

Tin T2 plus review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-plus.24452/reviews


----------



## Nimweth

lior777 said:


> hey, i want to upgrade my TRN V80..what recommand until 120$ ?
> Comfortable on the ear, hear musical instruments ,impact sub-bass , emotion, light rock, male vocale


Tin Hi-fi T2 plus.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 17, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Tin Hi-fi T2 plus.


Guess I can suggest this to my sister instead of my BL-03 as an upgrade to her Mpow Flame2. She apparently LOVES Dekoni Bulletz (She sent me 3 pairs as a freebie herself) so I wonder how nicely it plays with them...

That being said her Mpow Flame are like $24 so I'd imagine it may be a tough call to suggest her something 2-2.5 times the price of what she usually buys.

Edit: Oh yeah I forgot, I think Jade Audio EA1 is on sale now? Does anyone own it and/or can give impressions?


----------



## lgcubana

JEHL said:


> ...
> Edit: Oh yeah I forgot, I think Jade Audio EA1 is on sale now? Does anyone own it and/or can give impressions?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jadeaudio-ea1-beryllium-plated-single-dynamic-iem.937396/


----------



## lior777

Nimweth said:


> Tin Hi-fi T2 plus.



thanks. more ?

how this 
*JadeAudio(FiiO) EA3*
 ?


----------



## Nimweth

lior777 said:


> thanks. more ?
> 
> how this
> *JadeAudio(FiiO) EA3*
> ?


I'm sorry, I don't have that IEM.


----------



## unifutomaki

CCA C10 Pro has gone on pre-sale at their official AE store. Roughly 40 USD.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 17, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> CCA C10 Pro has gone on pre-sale at their official AE store. Roughly 40 USD.


Ordered one yesterday 

(Not really needed one (still hope for those all-BA C18 and C20), but to keep my CCA collection complete)

They are expected to be shipped within a week.


----------



## seanwee

Can anyone recommend me a harman neutral iem under 50 bucks? I was looking at the Moondrop Crescent and it seems perfect but the problem is you can't buy it anymore. 

Are there any alternatives?


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> CCA C10 Pro has gone on pre-sale at their official AE store. Roughly 40 USD.



I wonder what’s different about it, other than the faceplate?

The original C10 was darn near perfect; I hope they didn’t mess with the special sauce recipe too much!


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> someone on the WF-1000XM3 thread here said he can have about 70-80% of the IER-1ZR sound from the XM3.. i haven't heard the 1ZR myself, but i did heard the M7 and M9, and some other "kilobuck" IEMs, so i can believe what he claim to be reasonably true


I own the WF-1000XM3 and having demoed the IER-Z1R extensively I can say the WF is quite far from the IER-Z1R SQ wise. Think budget vs flagship far.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 17, 2020)

Slater said:


> I wonder what’s different about it, other than the faceplate?
> 
> The original C10 was darn near perfect; I hope they didn’t mess with the special sauce recipe too much!


Same BA drivers again (50060,30095)but they didn't mention what driver they used for 'customized medium and high frequency' .

30095 is again at the end of that nozzle. I guess that's the formula that the engineers found. Give less power, locate it very close not to involve with other frequencies and take more resolution without sibilance.

I asked KZ what was about that second hole in their design quite long time ago and they answered the same. Now I see that is in the illustrations also.

And it also looks like we have a new DD?

I was wondering why not to locate drivers a bit back to achieve better soundstage especially one BA driver's path is ending right in front of the DD. I'm not an expert but I'd appreciate if smb share some details here. I might be wrong.


----------



## chinmie

seanwee said:


> I own the WF-1000XM3 and having demoed the IER-Z1R extensively I can say the WF is quite far from the IER-Z1R SQ wise. Think budget vs flagship far.




if you're talking about SQ "grain" sound, between them both, I'd agree with you (again, i haven't heard the Z1R personally). 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/off...-true-wireless-earphones.911305/post-15124501

i think he only referring to sound signature and feel, which is good enough, seeing if using the Z1R in the noisy environment that the XM3 is usually being used, that whole fine grain of the Z1R would be hard to hear too. 

with clear bass cut on the XM3, i like them so much for mobile use that i bought two of them


----------



## seanwee

chinmie said:


> if you're talking about SQ "grain" sound, between them both, I'd agree with you (again, i haven't heard the Z1R personally).
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/off...-true-wireless-earphones.911305/post-15124501
> 
> ...


Even then the difference should be very very clear cut between the two of them. Only possible similarity I can think of is that both of them are behemoths in terms of size. 

I'd say the Z1R is a bassier, colder and more aggressive IER M9 with wider sound stage. The WF is warmer, with much more bass bleed and bloat, and generally a few tiers down in technicality compared to the IER M9.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Slater said:


> I wonder what’s different about it, other than the faceplate?
> 
> The original C10 was darn near perfect; I hope they didn’t mess with the special sauce recipe too much!


C10 are quire treble shy.
Makes them lovely in some sense, but I personally do miss the treble.

The same are BQEYZ K2 (I got them from that Amazon deal and you were spot one with the polarity problem, thank you!), they are very un-KZ in treble tuning - sound nice but after AS16 and A10, what is missed is obvious.

With my C10 pro order, I could not help ordering a second pair of A10 at those sale prices (thank you, treble police).

A10 are amazing to me, especially with some plucked steel strings of konghou, guqin and pipa.
Surely, those high overones are overemphasized and partially distorted, and do not work universally (most electronic music is hard to bear) but it can sound amazing!


----------



## assassin10000 (Aug 17, 2020)

seanwee said:


> Can anyone recommend me a harman neutral iem under 50 bucks? I was looking at the Moondrop Crescent and it seems perfect but the problem is you can't buy it anymore.
> 
> Are there any alternatives?



If you are looking for something budget to try out a harman like signature, maybe the sony mh755 or mh750?


----------



## seanwee

assassin10000 said:


> If you are looking for something budget to try a harman like signature out the sony mh755 or mh750 maybe?


Thanks, will check it out


----------



## fonkepala

seanwee said:


> Thanks, will check it out



Just be aware of (the literal sea) of fakes.


----------



## gooeyrich

seanwee said:


> Can anyone recommend me a harman neutral iem under 50 bucks? I was looking at the Moondrop Crescent and it seems perfect but the problem is you can't buy it anymore.
> 
> Are there any alternatives?



Not under 50 but close enough (silver) https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKG+N30.html?dwvar_AKG N30_color=Black-GLOBAL-Current&cgid=akg


----------



## seanwee

fonkepala said:


> Just be aware of (the literal sea) of fakes.


Yeah I'm seeing a lot of 1-2 dollar ones. 

I have local seller that is selling for 10 dollars that seems to be the most trustable one. What is the normal price for an original one?


----------



## seanwee

gooeyrich said:


> Not under 50 but close enough (silver) https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKG+N30.html?dwvar_AKG N30_color=Black-GLOBAL-Current&cgid=akg


How the heck does a colour change drop the price from $299 to $59.99 XD

Shows how much they overprice it.


----------



## fonkepala

seanwee said:


> Yeah I'm seeing a lot of 1-2 dollar ones.
> 
> I have local seller that is selling for 10 dollars that seems to be the most trustable one. What is the normal price for an original one?



I'm not 100% certain of the normal going price. Others might be able to chime in. FWIW, a pair of MH755 that is most likely to be authentic from a trusted seller on a local shopping site sells for the equivalent of ~USD$5.


----------



## Slater

seanwee said:


> Yeah I'm seeing a lot of 1-2 dollar ones.
> 
> I have local seller that is selling for 10 dollars that seems to be the most trustable one. What is the normal price for an original one?



Where are you located?


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Where are you located?


Malaysia

The store im looking at has a lot of sellers from china though.


----------



## brsdrgn

After reading plenty of reviews, I couldn't resist and purchased Tin t2 plus. Tin's bright character was making me indecisive but I decided to give it a shot. This will be my first iem from Tin and I guess I won't regret after seeing all those positive reviews.


----------



## fonkepala

seanwee said:


> Malaysia
> 
> The store im looking at has a lot of sellers from china though.



Dude, you're in my neck of the woods. Send me a PM and I'll hook you up with a local source for legit MH755's that have been MMCX-modded.


----------



## Slater

seanwee said:


> Malaysia
> 
> The store im looking at has a lot of sellers from china though.



If you were in my neck of the woods (US), I could hook you up with genuine mh755 or Mh750 (stock or modded). Unfortunately, the shipping to Malaysia wouldn’t make it worth it.


----------



## seanwee

fonkepala said:


> Dude, you're in my neck of the woods. Send me a PM and I'll hook you up with a local source for legit MH755's that have been MMCX-modded.


PM sent. Having MMCX opens up a whole realm of possibilities, as ridiculous as paring a 5-10 dollar iem with a 100 buck cable sounds.


Slater said:


> If you were in my neck of the woods (US), I could hook you up with genuine mh755 or Mh750 (stock or modded). Unfortunately, the shipping to Malaysia wouldn’t make it worth it.


Depending on the mod I might be willing to pay a few extra bucks for the shipping. It cant exceed 15 USD for such a small item right?Thanks for the offer anyways


----------



## unifutomaki

brsdrgn said:


> After reading plenty of reviews, I couldn't resist and purchased Tin t2 plus. Tin's bright character was making me indecisive but I decided to give it a shot. This will be my first iem from Tin and I guess I won't regret after seeing all those positive reviews.



Great choice


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> Great choice



Agreed! T2 Plus is a winner


----------



## fonkepala

seanwee said:


> Depending on the mod I might be willing to pay a few extra bucks for the shipping. It cant exceed 15 USD for such a small item right?Thanks for the offer anyways



I have quite a few item shipped over from the US on a semi-regular basis by a friend. IIRC, cheapest shipping cost to Malaysia for a reasonably-sized small box would run about USD$22 or so. USPS postage costs went up a fair bit last year, I think.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Agreed! T2 Plus is a winner


Did you get the T2+?   I’m curious what you impressions of it are.


----------



## Messi94

how is Ibasso it00 compared to T2 plus


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> Did you get the T2+?   I’m curious what you impressions of it are.



Yup, a few days ago

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1698#post-15806094


----------



## IEMusic

Messi94 said:


> how is Ibasso it00 compared to T2 plus


IT00 has a lot more sub bass, but more recessed mids.  It also has a bit more mid bass bloat, to me.   I find technicalities to be pretty comparable, but more texture with the IT00.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Yup, a few days ago
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1698#post-15806094


I’m brain dead.  I already read that post, but forgot about it.


----------



## Messi94

IEMusic said:


> IT00 has a lot more sub bass, but more recessed mids.  It also has a bit more mid bass bloat, to me.   I find technicalities to be pretty comparable, but more texture with the IT00.


thanks for comparison, so It00 will better choice if someone prefer little bass in music?


----------



## IEMusic

Messi94 said:


> thanks for comparison, so It00 will better choice if someone prefer little bass in music?


Both have good bass, but the IT00 has a lot more sub bass rumble.  As a whole, I think the T2+ has a more balanced tuning, for all genres of music, including vocals, acoustic, classical.  The IT00 can do most genres well, but not classical or jazz IMHO.  The IT00 is a blast for pop, EDM, rap.


----------



## Messi94

IEMusic said:


> Both have good bass, but the IT00 has a lot more sub bass rumble.  As a whole, I think the T2+ has a more balanced tuning, for all genres of music, including vocals, acoustic, classical.  The IT00 can do most genres well, but not classical or jazz IMHO.  The IT00 is a blast for pop, EDM, rap.


Thanks, I guess IT00 is more suitable for my taste lol


----------



## IEMusic

Messi94 said:


> Thanks, I guess IT00 is more suitable for my taste lol


You can’t go wrong either way.  It does come down to your preferences.  One bit of warning, you have to be careful with inserting the IT00 in your ears, as it seems universally, people get driver flex pretty easily with them.


----------



## Messi94

IEMusic said:


> You can’t go wrong either way.  It does come down to your preferences.  One bit of warning, you have to be careful with inserting the IT00 in your ears, as it seems universally, people get driver flex pretty easily with them.


Oh I dont know much about that driver flex, I will search on forum about it.


----------



## dharmasteve

Messi94 said:


> Oh I dont know much about that driver flex, I will search on forum about it.


Just a note, having A/B'd the Tin T2 plus and the iBasso it00, the it00 has somewhat more clarity than the T2 plus.


----------



## Messi94

dharmasteve said:


> Just a note, having A/B'd the Tin T2 plus and the iBasso it00, the it00 has somewhat more clarity than the T2 plus.


thanks! It00 seems to be a great IEM under $100.


----------



## Sam L

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Thie Legacy 3 maybe?





dharmasteve said:


> Just a note, having A/B'd the Tin T2 plus and the iBasso it00, the it00 has somewhat more clarity than the T2 plus.


Nice to know. To be fair, I don't know if there's an iem out there that has more clarity than the it00 without borderline sounding sibilant.


----------



## gooeyrich

Both black and silver models on sale: https://www.akg.com/Headphones/Earbuds/AKG+N30.html?dwvar_AKG N30_color=Black-GLOBAL-Current


----------



## Nimweth

These look interesting. Their first IEM? 
https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/4001089801369.html


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> These look interesting. Their first IEM?
> https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/4001089801369.html



Yes it is probably their first IEM, it is actually being sold for about half a year already, but seems no one here has pulled the trigger.

@RikudouGoku and I saw the store graphs and it has a mega subbass roll off, so we held off on purchase. I like the SMABAT earbuds though, so would be interested if anyone here has heard this set.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> These look interesting. Their first IEM?
> https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/4001089801369.html


Are you getting them? They make above standard gear.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Are you getting them? They make above standard gear.


Yes, possibly. I have the original ST-10, the M1 Pro and the ST-10s (black/silver) and have been impressed with all of them.


----------



## Nimweth

I am getting a review unit of the Smabat NCO. It should be here in two weeks or so. I'm not worried about the bass in the FR graph, the M1 pro published graph was similar and that didn't lack bass.


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> I am getting a review unit of the Smabat NCO. It should be here in two weeks or so. I'm not worried about the bass in the FR graph, the M1 pro published graph was similar and that didn't lack bass.



SMABAT M1 Pro is a earbud though, and I find the earbud graphs read very very differently from IEMs.

But would be interested in your review of the SMABAT NCO, look forward to it!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> SMABAT M1 Pro is a earbud though, and I find the earbud graphs read very very differently from IEMs.
> 
> But would be interested in your review of the SMABAT NCO, look forward to it!


Good point, though I don't really trust graphs!


----------



## SleeStack1 (Aug 19, 2020)

seanwee said:


> How the heck does a colour change drop the price from $299 to $59.99 XD
> 
> Shows how much they overprice it.


I bought the N30 at $60 a month back.  They were my first decent IEMs.

Fit was tricky for me with them.  I needed longish foam tips to get a good seal and bass response.  They sound good to me and I felt the price was fair at $60.

That is until last week when I got my first Chifi IEMs, the Guideray GR-T20.  They were the exact same net price as the AKG N30 shipped.

It was much easier to get a good fit with the Guiderays and they are even much better sounding to me than the AKGs. The Guiderays also look far nicer, come with a better cable, case, and packaging.  The N30 does have MMCX and two filters, but I now think they should be $30 - $40 considering the quality chifi competition.


----------



## assassin10000

baskingshark said:


> Yes it is probably their first IEM, it is actually being sold for about half a year already, but seems no one here has pulled the trigger.
> 
> @RikudouGoku and I saw the store graphs and it has a mega subbass roll off, so we held off on purchase. I like the SMABAT earbuds though, so would be interested if anyone here has heard this set.



They had an IEM before, when they were Svara.

Svara Red


----------



## kmmbd (Aug 20, 2020)

TRN STM is yet another budget hybrid in the $25 range.

I kind of forgot about the release of the STM but was surprised to find a package in the postbox a couple days back. The unique thing about these: the tuning filters that screws on and off the nozzle (and you can even touch the BA driver inside the nozzle - cool! It does open up some modding possibilities if you're so inclined.

Regarding build, I'll say this up-front: I'm not a fan of this design and that's putting it mildly. The backplate finish is cheap and the pattern is tacky. The color scheme itself is gaudy to some extent. Subjective impressions but these design decisions kinda assault my sense of aesthetics.

Regarding sound quality: the golden nozzle is too bright for me, cymbals just pierce through the eardrums. The blue filter sounded less aggressive and with that this is something I can listen to without wincing every other second. The bass is neither overpowering nor anemic, there's some decent sub-bass rumble though a lot of the "air" from the dynamic driver is blocked by that BA in the nozzle...

The midrange is moderately shouty, probably won't bother you much unless you're sensitive in that region. I did change the tips to Final E-type so there's that. The treble is fairly detailed but has a sharp attack even with the blue filter. It's not sibilant per se but the aggressiveness can get fatiguing over time. Finally,  I tried the Red filter and this one is the best of all configs. The midrange shout is further reduced and the treble is slightly blunted. Not bad!

So far, I find them an interesting, but unremarkable option apart from those tuning nozzles. If you're into modding I can see these being a good choice. Another thing: handle the filters with utmost caution. I already lost one of the golden filters (fortunately I don't like the signature with the golden filter).


----------



## harry501501

Well *finally *completed my collection of TIMKKOO or Estron or E-MI or whatever other brand names they're known as lol.

C610, C630 and finally C631 (Cheers Slater).

The C630 I'll only mention briefly as it's an oldie and I'd doubt many would be looking at it now. It's easily the more mature sounding of the three, goes well with a colourful source, something that can power the sub-bass... in fact, it's the first earphone I can happily use with the bass boost on my FIIO A3 without impacting the other frequencies. Has fine balance, very good detail and great vocals again with the right source. Soundwise it's the best of the three hands down. Doesn't have the bloat of the C610 and it's upper mids and treble are far tidier and controlled over the C630 (which still sounds fantastic for its sub £10 price).

The C631 is like a cross between the CNT-1 and Soundmagic e80 if you can work that one out lol. Built like a tank which I wasn't expecting going by the plastic cheap feel of its siblings. It actually reminded me of the DUNU DN 2000 in shape and weight, which funnily enough has the same driver set-up of 2BA + 1DD.


----------



## harry501501

Ps... not the right place, but I got my KOSS KPH30w at the same time as my C361 and they defo live up to the hype. Gorgeous sounding headphones. £25


----------



## harry501501

assassin10000 said:


> They had an IEM before, when they were Svara.
> 
> Svara Red



These look so cool, they any good?


----------



## assassin10000

harry501501 said:


> These look so cool, they any good?



I never had them but there was a few posts about them on head-fi previously, search for svara.


----------



## chinmie

harry501501 said:


> These look so cool, they any good?



they sounded quite nice, but i had a bad case of driver flex when i had them. for that price, nowadays there are many other better choices


----------



## boost3d (Aug 24, 2020)

Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of chifi iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing anything? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.

My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.

Thank you.


----------



## Nimweth

boost3d said:


> Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of chifi iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing anything? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.
> 
> My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.
> 
> Thank you.


You could try the CVJ CSA ($17 on AE). It has good sub-bass, is generally neutral in the mids and has a fatigue-free treble.


----------



## boost3d

Nimweth said:


> You could try the CVJ CSA ($17 on AE). It has good sub-bass, is generally neutral in the mids and has a fatigue-free treble.



Thank you. I found your review of them. Seems exactly like what I'm after.


----------



## boost3d

So I've been reading up more on the CVJ CSA. Apparently there is 3 different batches with 3 different sound signatures on the market.


----------



## Nimweth

boost3d said:


> So I've been reading up more on the CVJ CSA. Apparently there is 3 different batches with 3 different sound signatures on the market.


When I saw your post I thought the CSA as I heard it would suit but didn't know about the different signatures.


----------



## rodrigaj

assassin10000 said:


> Look up Aftershockz. Worn almost like a headband. Although not as much clarity as headphones, IEMs and earbuds. They may be good enough.


I bought a pair just to try them out. I beleive they are the Titanium model. I was pleasantly surprised by the technology, but I would not call them high fidelity. The most use for me comes from the fact that you can use them while wearing ear plugs. Since I am a woodworker, this is a benefit that makes the purchase worth it. They are very easy to get on and off, but do sit tightly on the jaw bone and give a slight tingle at times. Definitely not for everyone and I would never trust them to survive workouts with lots of sweat.


----------



## assassin10000

rodrigaj said:


> I bought a pair just to try them out. I beleive they are the Titanium model. I was pleasantly surprised by the technology, but I would not call them high fidelity. The most use for me comes from the fact that you can use them while wearing ear plugs. Since I am a woodworker, this is a benefit that makes the purchase worth it. They are very easy to get on and off, but do sit tightly on the jaw bone and give a slight tingle at times. Definitely not for everyone and I would never trust them to survive workouts with lots of sweat.



My sister has the titaniums and likes them. 

A friend of mine has the air model, he is a mechanic and the see daily use during the week and in 100-110 degree weather with no issues.

He tried the titaniums but they fit tighter and less ergonomically for him than the air. 

His co-worker bought the newest version after trying his air which has a proprietary charging wire which he didn't like, in case something happened to it.


Just checked their website and they have a waterproof model with onboard storage for swimming. Pretty neat since Bluetooth does not work through water, so has no BT capability.


----------



## SleeStack1

I have the Aeropex model.  They are fantastic for situations where you need to be aware of your environment.

I use them for trail and road riding.  I can listen to tunes and still hear people coming from behind.  On really busy roads, almost all music is drowned out, but that's good so I can be conscious of traffic.

They are definitely not hifi.  Mids and highs are suprising decent.  Bass is very light to non existant...such are bone conducting headphones to date.


----------



## rodrigaj

IP 68 rating on the waterproof model XTrainerZ means it's good for 1M depth. Without BT, you can seal things out much easier and better. I don't know anyone offering such a device. 

My experience with "sweatproof" has not been good. My Jaybirds lasted 2 weeks and my Shure's lasted 3 days. The trouble is that the ions in sweat (Na+ & Cl-) form galvanic cells and short out the bits and pieces of the BT technology and battery. The trick is to always wipe down the device after use and even then some residue is left behind. 

I sweat too much so I've gone back to wired IEM's for workouts.


----------



## assassin10000

rodrigaj said:


> IP 68 rating on the waterproof model XTrainerZ means it's good for 1M depth. Without BT, you can seal things out much easier and better. I don't know anyone offering such a device.
> 
> My experience with "sweatproof" has not been good. My Jaybirds lasted 2 weeks and my Shure's lasted 3 days. The trouble is that the ions in sweat (Na+ & Cl-) form galvanic cells and short out the bits and pieces of the BT technology and battery. The trick is to always wipe down the device after use and even then some residue is left behind.
> 
> I sweat too much so I've gone back to wired IEM's for workouts.



Ouch. Yeah. 

My Air-XR's are ipx7 and have been submerged in running water (fell out of my ear during testing lol). They're the only BT TWS that I trust to survive like that, at the moment. I'm sure there are others as well, I just don't have them (or have tried them).


----------



## baskingshark

boost3d said:


> Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of chifi iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing anything? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.
> 
> My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.
> 
> Thank you.



BLON BL-03 is not flat or neutral. It is harmanish with a midbass boost, so u might need to look elsewhere. Haven't tried the CCA C12, but from graphs and reviews, it appears to be V shaped. 

You might wanna consider BQEYZ KC2 and Tin HIFI T2. The latest Tin HIFI T2 Plus (not to be confused with Tin T2 Pro), has great reviews, haven't tried it, but it seems to have a bass boost over the Tin T2.


----------



## seanwee

baskingshark said:


> BLON BL-03 is not flat or neutral. It is harmanish with a midbass boost, so u might need to look elsewhere. Haven't tried the CCA C12, but from graphs and reviews, it appears to be V shaped.
> 
> You might wanna consider BQEYZ KC2 and Tin HIFI T2. The latest Tin HIFI T2 Plus (not to be confused with Tin T2 Pro), has great reviews, haven't tried it, but it seems to have a bass boost over the Tin T2.


Would you consider harman neutral to be neutral? For me the stock harman curve is neutral with a bass boost while diffuse field neutral is anemic and slightly off sounding.


----------



## baskingshark

seanwee said:


> Would you consider harman neutral to be neutral? For me the stock harman curve is neutral with a bass boost while diffuse field neutral is anemic and slightly off sounding.



You are right friend, I agree with your interpretation of the diffuse field neutral especially. The word "neutral" has a lot of interpretations in this hobby. Some people take it to mean harman neutral, some take it to mean a "flat" response, some take it to mean diffuse field neutral.


----------



## JEHL

seanwee said:


> Would you consider harman neutral to be neutral? For me the stock harman curve is neutral with a bass boost while diffuse field neutral is anemic and slightly off sounding.


If I understand graphs correctly, from comparing the BL-03's FR and my own personal experience with them, to the ER2XR's FR. If I tried the ER2XR, looks like I'd be trading 4-6kHz shoutiness for 2-3kHz shoutiness (not sure which one is better), and much closer to my ideal bass response.

Does that line up with anyone who owns both?


----------



## boost3d

Nimweth said:


> When I saw your post I thought the CSA as I heard it would suit but didn't know about the different signatures.



I ended up going with the CSA. I ordered it from Amazon because the seller said it's the latest production. Fingers crossed it's the one with the good sound sig.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Aug 26, 2020)

boost3d said:


> I ended up going with the CSA. I ordered it from Amazon because the seller said it's the latest production. Fingers crossed it's the one with the good sound sig.



You'll be fine! My impression with CSA was... 'Nothing wrong with it', which is a good sign for a budget pair purchased randomly. They won't give you the unpleasant muddiness or veiled mids. You could hear the BA details, and the bass was there. They're not giant killer or anything, but I think they deserve a 'Decent' tag especially for their price.


----------



## IEManiac

boost3d said:


> Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of chifi iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing anything? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.
> 
> My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.
> 
> Thank you.


BQEYZ KB100
BQEYZ KC2
BQEYZ K2
TIN T2+


----------



## Braekfast

I'm looking to replace my original VE Monk earbuds, since they died. I got myself a Monk Plus and a Monk Mini, but they both seem to sound worse than the original version. I've been looking around the different forum threads and the ME80 seems to come up quite frequently, but that's the only one I've really found so far. Trying to browse Aliexpress itself has been difficult to say the least, since there are like a million different models.

I was looking to stay under 20 euro originally (mostly to avoid import taxes), though I can bump that up to 50 if a really good option presents itself. I realize I'd probably have an easier time finding an IEM, but my ear canals cannot stand to have any kind of IEM tip in them for longer than like 15 minutes. I've tried. 

I tend to listen to rock, orchestral (soundtracks mostly), synthwave, metal and vocal stuff (Longest Johns etc).  I'm not sure how to desribe the sound I'm looking for, I can only tell you that I liked the VE Monk just fine, same thing with the sennheiser HD555's I use at my desk. I'll also be driving these from my phone, though I don't think that's a problem for most earbuds. Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## darmanastartes

Braekfast said:


> I'm looking to replace my original VE Monk earbuds, since they died. I got myself a Monk Plus and a Monk Mini, but they both seem to sound worse than the original version. I've been looking around the different forum threads and the ME80 seems to come up quite frequently, but that's the only one I've really found so far. Trying to browse Aliexpress itself has been difficult to say the least, since there are like a million different models.
> 
> I was looking to stay under 20 euro originally (mostly to avoid import taxes), though I can bump that up to 50 if a really good option presents itself. I realize I'd probably have an easier time finding an IEM, but my ear canals cannot stand to have any kind of IEM tip in them for longer than like 15 minutes. I've tried.
> 
> I tend to listen to rock, orchestral (soundtracks mostly), synthwave, metal and vocal stuff (Longest Johns etc).  I'm not sure how to desribe the sound I'm looking for, I can only tell you that I liked the VE Monk just fine, same thing with the sennheiser HD555's I use at my desk. I'll also be driving these from my phone, though I don't think that's a problem for most earbuds. Any recommendations are appreciated.


You may want to try asking here instead:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/
The thread you're in is intended for in-ear headphones, not earbuds.
That said, I own the VE Monk Espresso and a few other earbuds, and I really like the Nicehck ME80. 
I have a review of it here: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/nicehck-me80-review-8190c96ca9b8


----------



## seanwee

Just recieved the MH755 and they are currently burning in. I did some initial listening and they are tuned quite similarly to my FDX1.

However, the gap in refinement is massive. Bass goes deep but the rumble lacks the weight normally present with this amount of bass, even when I applied a 6db boost to the sub 54hz range. They are tiny iems with equally tiny drivers so you cant beat physics i suppose. From the mids onwards it sounds rather flat and lifeless for lack of a better description and the overall sound is grainy. Cymbals sound shouty and don't sound complete, as if the shoutyness is masking the rest of the sound. Soundstage is rather narrow as well and depth is almost nill, its basically 2D.

My initial impressions : The MH755 are audibly an entry level iem, a well tuned one but an entry level iem nonetheless. I'll leave them to burn in for 24 hours and see if they improve much.


----------



## fonkepala

darmanastartes said:


> You may want to try asking here instead:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/
> The thread you're in is intended for in-ear headphones, not earbuds.
> That said, I own the VE Monk Espresso and a few other earbuds, and I really like the Nicehck ME80.
> I have a review of it here: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/nicehck-me80-review-8190c96ca9b8



A bit off topic, but I really like you webpage and your reviews. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## steviewonderbread

JEHL said:


> If I understand graphs correctly, from comparing the BL-03's FR and my own personal experience with them, to the ER2XR's FR. If I tried the ER2XR, looks like I'd be trading 4-6kHz shoutiness for 2-3kHz shoutiness (not sure which one is better), and much closer to my ideal bass response.
> 
> Does that line up with anyone who owns both?



I have the ER2 and used to have the blons. I do not find the Etymotics to be that "shouty" - this may seem surprising given the huge hump around 2 kHz but my guess is this is either related to the insertion depth or maybe it's my tendency to play music at lower volumes with better isolation. Mid-forward is probably a better descriptor. At around $100 I really think you'd enjoy the improvements of the ER2 coming from the bl-03.. assuming you are okay with the fit.


----------



## Braekfast

darmanastartes said:


> You may want to try asking here instead:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/
> The thread you're in is intended for in-ear headphones, not earbuds.
> That said, I own the VE Monk Espresso and a few other earbuds, and I really like the Nicehck ME80.
> I have a review of it here: https://medium.com/bedrock-reviews/nicehck-me80-review-8190c96ca9b8



I apologize, I saw 'earphones' in the thread title and assumed that meant both IEMs and earbuds. 
Thanks for directing me to the other channel and for linking that review. The review was well written easy to follow, and makes me lean a bit towards getting the ME80 at the moment.


----------



## IEMusic

steviewonderbread said:


> I have the ER2 and used to have the blons. I do not find the Etymotics to be that "shouty" - this may seem surprising given the huge hump around 2 kHz but my guess is this is either related to the insertion depth or maybe it's my tendency to play music at lower volumes with better isolation. Mid-forward is probably a better descriptor. At around $100 I really think you'd enjoy the improvements of the ER2 coming from the bl-03.. assuming you are okay with the fit.


I agree.  I find the Etymotics to be neutrally tuned, accurate, and never shouty.  I don’t find any harsh sounding frequencies.


----------



## KaOni

Hi everyone, not sure if this is the right thread, but saw this deal for the BQEYZ KC2 in Amazon.de ( Amazon.de - BQEYZ KC2 ) for ~19€. Also, since the KC2 is not very recent, I was wondering if it's still good value in today's array of cheap IEMs, thanks.


----------



## B9Scrambler

KaOni said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if this is the right thread, but saw this deal for the BQEYZ KC2 in Amazon.de ( Amazon.de - BQEYZ KC2 ) for ~19€. Also, since the KC2 is not very recent, I was wondering if it's still good value in today's array of cheap IEMs, thanks.



Nice deal. KC2 is still plenty competitive. Has actually seen a bit of a resurgence in popularity in some FB groups recently.


----------



## IEManiac

KaOni said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if this is the right thread, but saw this deal for the BQEYZ KC2 in Amazon.de ( Amazon.de - BQEYZ KC2 ) for ~19€. Also, since the KC2 is not very recent, I was wondering if it's still good value in today's array of cheap IEMs, thanks.


Yes. Two years later it remains one of the top picks, along with the BQEYZ KB100 and Tin T2+, in the under-$50 Balanced IEM.


----------



## Turkleton (Aug 28, 2020)

Kbear diamond for $54...

Should I pull the trigger or will NF Audio NM2 be a better buy (but at $76)? I love details, tight bass and expansive soundstage and the reviews of NM2 being super revealing have piqued my interest...


----------



## baskingshark

Turkleton said:


> Kbear diamond for $54...
> 
> Should I pull the trigger or will NF Audio NM2 be a better buy (but at $76)? I love details, tight bass and expansive soundstage and the reviews of NM2 being super revealing have piqued my interest...



KBEAR Diamond has a more narrow soundstage comparatively, I would say soundstage borders on average to slightly below average. It is V shaped with good technicalities for a single DD. But it won't beat some similarly priced multi BA/hybrid type IEMs at that price.
Diamond's timbre is good, quite smooth and bassy. Bass is quite fast but there's a mild midbass bleed. The bass is almost the same amount or slightly more than the BLON BL-03, so if u are bass averse u might need to look elsewhere.

$54 is a very good price though, it is $79 usually. Haven't tried the NM2, so can't comment on that, but it looks to have good reviews too.


----------



## tgx78

Turkleton said:


> Kbear diamond for $54...
> 
> Should I pull the trigger or will NF Audio NM2 be a better buy (but at $76)? I love details, tight bass and expansive soundstage and the reviews of NM2 being super revealing have piqued my interest...



The NF Audio NM2 is a tier above than the Diamond. I was comparing both and sold the diamond.


----------



## brsdrgn (Aug 28, 2020)

Maybe you guys seen it already, KZ announced their new IEM: KZ ZAX 1DD+7BA.

Well, I was hesitating with CCA CA16 when they released so I didn't go for it. The reviews showed me that it's not that special.

With ZAX we see actually very very similar graph with KZ ZSX but it seems to roll off after about 18khz. I feel like it's gonna be more specious.

And again we have this classic Chi-Fi tuning where the high mids are boosted a bit but can be fixed with EQ.

What pisses me is that the BA driver located in the nozzle. However,  I pulled the trigger for this. The design looks great especially black one. 

This seller seems to give additonal 8$ discount with the code. I'm leaving it here in case smb wants to have.

I'm hoping a better fun signature. 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUgBYC


----------



## Turkleton

baskingshark said:


> Diamond's timbre is good, quite smooth *and bassy.* Bass is quite fast but there's a *mild midbass bleed.* The bass is almost the same amount or slightly more than the BLON BL-03, so if u are bass averse u might need to look elsewhere.



Ahhh thanks for pointing that out. I don't really enjoy bassy iems - I have Musicmaker TK12s but I just can't bring myself to love the super boomy sound. 



tgx78 said:


> The NF Audio NM2 is a tier above than the Diamond. I was comparing both and sold the diamond.


Wow... What a resounding recommendation! Now to think of an excuse to tell the missus


----------



## IEMusic

> tgx78 said:
> The NF Audio NM2 is a tier above than the Diamond. I was comparing both and sold the diamond.


Wow... What a resounding recommendation! Now to think of an excuse to tell the missus

*I have the NA2, not the NM2, but it is currently my favorite single DD IEM that I own (quite a few).  It is a sleeper, with a bland unassuming shell, but an incredibly capable driver, tuned very well.*


----------



## BbOO

Hi guys,

I'm trying to choose  between Fiio fa1 and ibasso it01. I can get both at more or less the same price. Was only wondering how they compare in these segments:
- Noise isolation
- Source/driving (will be using LGV30)

In terms of looks and accessories, FA1 clearly wins. As for sound, either way i will never know without trying, so i'm willing to risk in that regard.


----------



## Ptm981

Hello boys, I know that all of you are kind of keen to the wire buds, but I was wondering if you’ve got any experience or recommandations for a pair of wireless ones. I hate the wire when the cold comes and I feel like no wire at all is what I need. Thanks!


----------



## IEMusic

The AKG N400 is a well tuned one.

Oops, but given where you posted this question, this would be too expensive.


----------



## assassin10000

Ptm981 said:


> Hello boys, I know that all of you are kind of keen to the wire buds, but I was wondering if you’ve got any experience or recommandations for a pair of wireless ones. I hate the wire when the cold comes and I feel like no wire at all is what I need. Thanks!



Your best bet is to do some research on @bartigs site scarbir.com as he has an excellent site with plenty of budget TWS reviews.

Also this thread is another good resource, probably best to take the time to skim at least the last 50-100 pages (or more). It moves fairly quickly:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/going-fully-wireless-iems-too-soon-or-are-we-there-yet.861024/


----------



## JEHL

IEMusic said:


> The AKG N400 is a well tuned one.
> 
> Oops, but given where you posted this question, this would be too expensive.


Yeah I found it for $189 on Amazon... I wonder if it's worth it anyway.


----------



## ShakyJake (Aug 29, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Well *finally *completed my collection of TIMKKOO or Estron or E-MI or whatever other brand names they're known as lol.
> 
> C610, C630 and finally C631 (Cheers Slater).
> 
> ...



I think you said that the C631 is your favorite of the three, but it wasn't very clear. It is my favorite TIMMKOO, Emi, Joyplus, Estron-made one by far.

The good news for those of us in the US is that they are now available again on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088K4B3W3 for $20, just a tad over what I got my original set for. This is still one of my favorite IEMs after the @Slater mod of removing the black filter behind the silver screen.


----------



## Slater (Aug 29, 2020)

ShakyJake said:


> I think you said that the C631 is your favorite of the three, but it wasn't very clear. It is my favorite TIMMKOO, Emi, Joyplus, Estron-made one by far.
> 
> The good news for those of us in the US is that they are now available again on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088K4B3W3 for $20, just a tad over what I got my original set for. This is still one of my favorite, IEMs after the @Slater mod of removing the black filter behind the silver screen.



If you *really* want to improve the sound of the C631, pop off that gold mesh cover on the back of the C631.




It significantly improves the sound and opens up the soundstage. It’s like removing cotton balls from your ears at a concert.

It’s just held on with peel and stick adhesive.

If you gently lift it off with a fine sewing needle, diabetic lancet, sharp safety pin, or sharp brooch or hat pin, you can save it on a piece of waxed baking paper and can put it back anytime.

@harry501501 did it, and was amazed at the results.

They should have never put it on. The grille is strictly decorative, but the holes are too small and it interferes with the sound tuning of the rear vent.

Having built and tuned a lot of IEMs, I can assure you that the vent tuning was done without that rear grille, and the grille was added after the fact as a useless decoration. So in reality, in stock form with the rear grille, you’re not really hearing what the IEM is supposed to sound like. You have to remove that stupid grille to hear what it is supposed to sound like.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> If you *really* want to improve the sound of the C631, pop off that gold mesh cover on the back of the C631.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. I forgot about that mod to the c631. It is what makes it sound so sweet.


----------



## Slater (Aug 29, 2020)

ShakyJake said:


> You are absolutely right. I forgot about that mod to the c631. It is what makes it sound so sweet.



I had bought a backup set from Amazon when I was first told about that link you posted. And when I got them and listened, I had forgotten how meh they sounded stock. Once I popped off the rear grille I was like ohhhhh yeahhhh

I really want to get the C631 shell apart and do an mmcx mod. I already destroyed 1 pair trying to get the shell apart, so I’m very hesitant to try again due to their rarity. The way they were assembled is clear that they weren’t intended to ever come apart. I am fine with them having a fixed cable forever if need be.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> If you *really* want to improve the sound of the C631, pop off that gold mesh cover on the back of the C631.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh, I've been using them every day still. Couldn't believe the difference in taking that grill off makes. Changes I found where throughout the frequencies. One thing I was most happy about was the dryness in the upper mids which effected female vocals was eradicated and bass definitely sounded more realistic especially sub-bass.


----------



## harry501501

ShakyJake said:


> I think you said that the C631 is your favorite of the three, but it wasn't very clear. It is my favorite TIMMKOO, Emi, Joyplus, Estron-made one by far.
> 
> The good news for those of us in the US is that they are now available again on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088K4B3W3 for $20, just a tad over what I got my original set for. This is still one of my favorite IEMs after the @Slater mod of removing the black filter behind the silver screen.



Yes, this price is amazing for the sound and build you get. They came to me in the UK very quickly from Amazon US. I wrongly thought there were only three TIMKKOO earphones, but thanks to Slater I'm now really looking forward to hearing their 4th model (and flagship) the "EST" which he kindly found for me at a great price 

Not sure which brand should be credited for these earphones going by their different names, but they sure nailed it with these budget offerings.


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Not sure which brand should be credited for these earphones going by their different names, but they sure nailed it with these budget offerings.



The parent company is Estron, who designs and manufactures their own drivers (including BA), their own assembly, and OEMs for other well known companies. You just don’t hear about them a lot because they don’t market any earphones with the Estron name.

Their own products are sold under the Timmkoo brand name, but it’s honestly a poor choice of names IMO. They would make a lot more money with better marketing and availability, but it’s possible that they have contractual non compete agreements in place (who knows).


----------



## baskingshark

Ptm981 said:


> Hello boys, I know that all of you are kind of keen to the wire buds, but I was wondering if you’ve got any experience or recommandations for a pair of wireless ones. I hate the wire when the cold comes and I feel like no wire at all is what I need. Thanks!



I use the TFZ B.V2 for excercise as a wireless gear, okay sound, battery life not the best, rarely has BT disconnections, but otherwise quite good BT range and no frills. Not as good sound wise as wired gear, but it is more for the convenience.

One alternative that I prefer instead of TWS, is to use BT adapters so that u can attach a detachable IEM that u like and use it with the BT adapters on the go. So it preserves the sound signature of your familiar IEMs, and u can reuse your IEM even if BT tech gets obsolete or battery life of the BT gear dies. Stuff like (from cheapest to more expensive): TRN BT20, TRN BT20S, TRN BT20S Pro, iBasso CF01. Some come with charging case, some like CF01 even support wireless charging, and sound quality is quite good other than perhaps some roll off of either extremes.


----------



## Ptm981

baskingshark said:


> I use the TFZ B.V2 for excercise as a wireless gear, okay sound, battery life not the best, rarely has BT disconnections, but otherwise quite good BT range and no frills. Not as good sound wise as wired gear, but it is more for the convenience.
> 
> One alternative that I prefer instead of TWS, is to use BT adapters so that u can attach a detachable IEM that u like and use it with the BT adapters on the go. So it preserves the sound signature of your familiar IEMs, and u can reuse your IEM even if BT tech gets obsolete or battery life of the BT gear dies. Stuff like (from cheapest to more expensive): TRN BT20, TRN BT20S, TRN BT20S Pro, iBasso CF01. Some come with charging case, some like CF01 even support wireless charging, and sound quality is quite good other than perhaps some roll off of either extremes.


Didn’t know about the BT adapters until know, gonna check ‘em out in detail and decide on someting. Deeply thankful!!


----------



## elaysason

hey,
Did anyone already got the blon 05s? They seem like a upgraded version of the 03 but im not sure


----------



## jeejack

baskingshark said:


> BLON BL-03 is not flat or neutral. It is harmanish with a midbass boost, so u might need to look elsewhere. Haven't tried the CCA C12, but from graphs and reviews, it appears to be V shaped.
> 
> You might wanna consider BQEYZ KC2 and Tin HIFI T2. The latest Tin HIFI T2 Plus (not to be confused with Tin T2 Pro), has great reviews, haven't tried it, but it seems to have a bass boost over the Tin T2.


C12 are V shaped with good bass and treble (must have). Tin T2 is balanced with very good treble.  Next week i should recive my Tin T2 plus. I hope to be like Tin T2 with more bass. Sorry for my english.  I hope I made myself clear


----------



## jeejack

boost3d said:


> Looking for a neutral/flat sound signature iem (maybe slight mid and sub bass boost) under $50. Ideally I'd like to stay around $30. My head is spinning with the amount of chifi iems on the market. I remember the Tin T2 being the reference. I'm considering it along with the Blon BL03 and the CCA C12. Anything I'm missing anything? I know most, if not all, of the KZs are out.
> 
> My use case is mostly podcasts with the rest being classic rock and jazz.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> I had bought a backup set from Amazon when I was first told about that link you posted. And when I got them and listened, I had forgotten how meh they sounded stock. Once I popped off the rear grille I was like ohhhhh yeahhhh
> 
> I really want to get the C631 shell apart and do an mmcx mod. I already destroyed 1 pair trying to get the shell apart, so I’m very hesitant to try again due to their rarity. The way they were assembled is clear that they weren’t intended to ever come apart. I am fine with them having a fixed cable forever if need be.


An MMCX mod to the C631 would be sweet. That way one can use a balanced cable for it. But it does look like it is built like a tank, so I understand the challenge.

Mine has the back grille removed as well, but didn't you also remove the black "filter" in the nozzle for optimal sound?


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> An MMCX mod to the C631 would be sweet. That way one can use a balanced cable for it. But it does look like it is built like a tank, so I understand the challenge.
> 
> Mine has the back grille removed as well, but didn't you also remove the black "filter" in the nozzle for optimal sound?



Yea, the golden back grille is the key to unlocking the power of the C631. Its what turns it from a rough stone into a shining diamond


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> I had bought a backup set from Amazon when I was first told about that link you posted. And when I got them and listened, I had forgotten how meh they sounded stock. Once I popped off the rear grille I was like ohhhhh yeahhhh
> 
> I really want to get the C631 shell apart and do an mmcx mod. I already destroyed 1 pair trying to get the shell apart, so I’m very hesitant to try again due to their rarity. The way they were assembled is clear that they weren’t intended to ever come apart. I am fine with them having a fixed cable forever if need be.



Instead of trying to take the shell apart at the original seam, do you think it would be feasible to cut the back off, right behind the cable entry hole - and then reattach either the original back, or a replacement that's appropriately vented?


----------



## Slater

DBaldock9 said:


> Instead of trying to take the shell apart at the original seam, do you think it would be feasible to cut the back off, right behind the cable entry hole - and then reattach either the original back, or a replacement that's appropriately vented?



That’s actually not a bad idea at all!

I probably have a small section of aluminum or carbon fiber tubing that can be used to slide over the back of the shell to put it all back together after it’s cut 

In other words, cut the shell where the red dotted line is. Mmcx mod, and slide/glue a section of thin tubing where the yellow is indicated.


----------



## ShakyJake

Slater said:


> Yea, the golden back grille is the key to unlocking the power of the C631. Its what turns it from a rough stone into a shining diamond


OK! You convinced me to get a backup pair of c631s. I keep going back to my lone pair...


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> OK! You convinced me to get a backup pair of c631s. I keep going back to my lone pair...



Try the rear grille mod first and see how you like it.

There’s also the EST flagship. Same price as the C631, and mmcx removable cables. The EST sounds good as is with no mods needed. It’s ugly though, and blue is the only color choice. But for $19.99 who cares.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> Try the rear grille mod first and see how you like it.
> 
> There’s also the EST flagship. Same price as the C631, and mmcx removable cables. The EST sounds good as is with no mods needed. It’s ugly though, and blue is the only color choice. But for $19.99 who cares.


Where is link?


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Sep 12, 2020)

New poster, I've tried to familiarize myself with reviews and impressions of these IEMs but couldn't find a direct comparison, apologies if this is asked and answered.

I tried the iBasso IT00, they are nice but a little warm and thick in the mids for me. I'm debating between the JadeAudio EA1, the Tin T2 Plus, and the NF Audio NA2.

I listen mainly to folk/Americana, classical, and OST. I also want to use these to edit video, so not serious monitoring use but something not too far from neutral would be best.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Where is link?



To which one? C631 (the previous flagship), or EST (the current flagship)?


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> Been lurking for a while, I've tried to familiarize myself with reviews and impressions of these IEMs but couldn't find a direct comparison, apologies if this is asked and answered.
> 
> I tried the iBasso IT00, they are nice but a little warm and thick in the mids for me. I'm debating between the JadeAudio EA1, the Tin T2 Plus, and the NF Audio NA2.
> 
> ...


None of those three are neutral.  If you like the IT00, but found the upper bass to warm and thick, I would consider the NA2.  It is still very full sounding, with a good amount of bass, but less colored.  It is currently my favorite single DD IEM.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> None of those three are neutral.  If you like the IT00, but found the upper bass to warm and thick, I would consider the NA2.  It is still very full sounding, with a good amount of bass, but less colored.  It is currently my favorite single DD IEM.


Thanks for the advice... are there any more neutral recommendations you have in this price segment?


----------



## seanwee

Moondrop iems are also tuned to be neutral so you can check those out too. The Moondrop spaceship should be in your price range.


----------



## nraymond

KutuzovGambit said:


> Thanks for the advice... are there any more neutral recommendations you have in this price segment?



I’m a fan of the Tri i4, which has a 10mm biocellulose dynamic driver and a Knowles balanced armature. They sell for around $69. I enjoy them most with with the JVC Spiral Dots tips.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> Thanks for the advice... are there any more neutral recommendations you have in this price segment?


If you want truly neutral (diffuse-field neutral), get the Etymotic ER2SE.  It can be used as a reference monitor, but it has very little bass.   For a neutral tuning that’s more exciting, with more bass, get the ER2XR.

The NM2 is reportedly more neutral sounding vs the NA2, but I haven’t heard it.


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> To which one? C631 (the previous flagship), or EST (the current flagship)?



both please


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> To which one? C631 (the previous flagship), or EST (the current flagship)?


Est


----------



## Slater (Aug 31, 2020)

chinmie said:


> both please





mochill said:


> Est



C631:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088K4B3W3

EST:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085QG2FVB

Remember, if you get the C631, the rear gold grille needs to be removed (yellow arrow below). It’s just held on with a ring of sticky adhesive. Just pop it off with a fine sewing needle.


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> C631:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088K4B3W3
> 
> EST:
> ...


Where does the blue say est 😯


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Where does the blue say est 😯



On the stainless steel plates. Look at the last photo. I’m not sure why they photoshopped it out of the other photos.

It says ZST, er I mean EST


----------



## mochill

Slater said:


> On the stainless steel plates. Look at the last photo. I’m not sure why they photoshopped it out of the other photos.
> 
> It says ZST, er I mean EST


Looks like zst🤣


----------



## Slater

mochill said:


> Looks like zst🤣



Bingo


----------



## xilon

Hello. I've already posted about these Shini Q140 (copy of Sony mdr Q140) on another thread..but I would like to share my opinions on these wonders here too. I think for 3$ (yes only THREE dollars on aliexpress) these are absolutely an hidden gem. Impossible no one on this huge forum has ever tried these..because they sound way above their ridiculous price, pretty much like full big headphones!! Amazing punchy, precise and tight bass that doesn't  bloat the clear and not recessed mids, sparkling highs sometime slightly bright. Soundstage is decent large with precise instruments separation. 
The earhook style is obviously outdated  but I find them extremely  comfortable even after hours because these are so light in weighr (these are made of plastic yes, but high quality plastic). Isolation is poor and you will have to turn your device volume up..but if used at home who cares? The braided cable tangles easily but it is robust and not microphonic. 
IMO these are some of the best sounding Chi-Fi bargain ever. Those of you who own the VE monk plus think of a similar signature but much more energetic.


----------



## dharmasteve (Aug 31, 2020)

xilon said:


> Hello. I've already posted about these Shini Q140 (copy of Sony mdr Q140) on another thread..but I would like to share my opinions on these wonders here too. I think for 3$ (yes only THREE dollars on aliexpress) these are absolutely an hidden gem. Impossible no one on this huge forum has ever tried these..because they sound way above their ridiculous price, pretty much like full big headphones!! Amazing punchy, precise and tight bass that doesn't  bloat the clear and not recessed mids, sparkling highs sometime slightly bright. Soundstage is decent large with precise instruments separation.
> The earhook style is obviously outdated  but I find them extremely  comfortable even after hours because these are so light in weighr (these are made of plastic yes, but high quality plastic). Isolation is poor and you will have to turn your device volume up..but if used at home who cares? The braided cable tangles easily but it is robust and not microphonic.
> IMO these are some of the best sounding Chi-Fi bargain ever. Those of you who own the VE monk plus think of a similar signature but much more energetic.



Mine will be arriving tomorrow or Wednesday and with shipping cost me five quid. I'll report back, hopefully with good news. Nothing will surprise me in the world of HiFi, ChiFi any more. Big money is often grasping and craving. In UK English we often say people 'stink of it'. I wonder what that alludes to? Recently companies like BQEYZ, Blon, iBasso, ISN have all produced wonderful IEMs for very little money. I would love it if a 3 dollar headphone outdoes some more expensive gear.


----------



## xilon

dharmasteve said:


> Mine will be arriving tomorrow or Wednesday and with shipping cost me five quid. I'll report back, hopefully with good news. Nothing will surprise me in the world of HiFi, ChiFi any more. Big money is often grasping and craving. In UK English we often say people 'stink of it'. I wonder what that alludes to? Recently companies like BQEYZ, Blon, iBasso, ISN have all produced wonderful IEMs for very little money. I would love it if a 3 dollar headphone outdoes some more expensive gear.



For 3$ you'll love them just like I do. 
These gems sound good with all genres of music. Instruments reproduction is so accurate. I am amazed by their driver capable of handling everything with so much precision and details. Usually one is expecting a hollow and ridiculous sound at this price and the plastic look doesn't help but for their sheer value these DESERVE THEIR PLACE in this forum! Absolute hidden gem.


----------



## xilon

Nymphonomaniac, my dear friend, as thread starter you should try these Q140. Maybe you will end up adding them at the thread first page's list and at the first place too LOL


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> The parent company is Estron, who designs and manufactures their own drivers (including BA), their own assembly, and OEMs for other well known companies. You just don’t hear about them a lot because they don’t market any earphones with the Estron name.
> 
> Their own products are sold under the Timmkoo brand name, but it’s honestly a poor choice of names IMO. They would make a lot more money with better marketing and availability, but it’s possible that they have contractual non compete agreements in place (who knows).



So I got the EST... Wow wow wow. I feel like I robbed Amazon at the price I paid. The soundstage on these beauties is INSANELY GOOD. Slater mentioned these came out as their flagship and easy to see why. Stereo imagery is superb.

Came with an awful cable and tips but easy fixed. Not the prettiest earphone but very comfy and for the sound not bothered


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> So I got the EST... Wow wow wow. I feel like I robbed Amazon at the price I paid. The soundstage on these beauties is INSANELY GOOD. Slater mentioned these came out as their flagship and easy to see why. Stereo imagery is superb.
> 
> Came with an awful cable and tips but easy fixed. Not the prettiest earphone but very comfy and for the sound not bothered



Yeah, EST tips and cable are rubbish. OK for free, but like you said, it’s something that is easily fixed.

I do like the tips that come with the C631 though. They are medium bore, with a flesh/peach colored core. Excellent quality tips, comfortable, and sound great.


----------



## crabdog

There are just so many good affordable IEMs nowadays! Here's my late review of the KBEAR KS2 for those interested.


----------



## fonkepala

Slater said:


> Yeah, EST tips and cable are rubbish. OK for free, but like you said, it’s something that is easily fixed.
> 
> I do like the tips that come with the C631 though. They are medium bore, with a flesh/peach colored core. Excellent quality tips, comfortable, and sound great.



Wonder if the EST is available on Aliexpress? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Slater

fonkepala said:


> Wonder if the EST is available on Aliexpress? I can't seem to find it.



Nope, it used to be available on alibaba wholesale, but you had to buy min qty of 3-4 at $60 or $70 each.

The Amazon listing is some sort of stock close out to get rid of them, because $19.99 is way below cost.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> Nope, it used to be available on alibaba wholesale, but you had to buy min qty of 3-4 at $60 or $70 each.
> 
> The Amazon listing is some sort of stock close out to get rid of them, because $19.99 is way below cost.



Man those EST's gettin' cheap fast. How does Sonion make any money?!!


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> Nope, it used to be available on alibaba wholesale, but you had to buy min qty of 3-4 at $60 or $70 each.
> 
> The Amazon listing is some sort of stock close out to get rid of them, because $19.99 is way below cost.



I just bought a second pair cos that price is mental, even with fees to UK. I'd be annoyed if they broke and disappeared from sale anywhere. There are some sets you know are genuinely special, these suit me to a T. What I like about the soundstage is at the corners and sides of your head there's some weight to all the sounds, be it backing vocals, different background instruments. Some sets the same sounds and wide stereo details are there but faint and a lot of the time boosted treble. Orchestra and classical are a real highlight. I've said before I like John Williams soundtracks (cheesy as some are) and they are a joy with EST. You really do hear a fully spread out orchestra.


----------



## ShakyJake (Sep 1, 2020)

mochill said:


> Looks like zst🤣





Slater said:


> Bingo


Wait, @Slater, are you saying that the Estron EST is similar to the (KZ) ZST?

Anyway, given the quality of the C631, I am getting an EST as well.


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> Wait, @Slater, *are you saying that the Estron EST is similar to the (KZ) ZST?*
> 
> Anyway, given the quality of the C631, I am getting an EST as well.



I talk about the connection between the EST and ZST here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3373#post-15783039


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived: Smabat NCO


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 2, 2020)

8/28 loot arrived this evening. Moondrop SSR in white + Hidizs AP60 II. "Smaller than you'd think" is the running theme of these guys. The SSR in particular just fits into my ear with no pressure, protrusion or weight whatsoever, and that included Moondrop pouch is sized just right for the DAP 

waifu included for posterity


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 2, 2020)

First thought I had about the SSR:

"Really? This thing has been described as being _shouty_? Seriously? Have these folks heard a KZ recently?"

It's very nice. Female vocals take centre stage and have an engaging, almost ethereal quality. J-pop sounds brilliant.


----------



## fonkepala

unifutomaki said:


> First thought I had about the SSR:
> 
> "Really? This thing has been described as being _shouty_? Seriously? Have these folks heard a KZ recently?"
> 
> It's very nice. Female vocals take centre stage and have an engaging, almost ethereal quality. J-pop sounds brilliant.



How are they for genres other than Jpop? Something bass-heavy probably or mid-centric...say synthwave & celtic folk.


----------



## fonkepala

Slater said:


> Nope, it used to be available on alibaba wholesale, but you had to buy min qty of 3-4 at $60 or $70 each.
> 
> The Amazon listing is some sort of stock close out to get rid of them, because $19.99 is way below cost.



With Amazon shipping, total cost for me would be $40 or so. Still a good price for the EST?


----------



## Slater

fonkepala said:


> With Amazon shipping, total cost for me would be $40 or so. Still a good price for the EST?



Hmmm, that’s hard to say. There’s so much good stuff out there now. That’s only a few dollars away from a BQEYZ KB100, which is superior  IMO.

And remember it still honestly needs a better cable and tips, which people found a hard pill to swallow with the $25 Blon BL03.

I’m a sucker for deals, and shipping that costs as much as a product doesn’t sound like a deal in my opinion. One of the things that makes the EST so good is the dirt cheap price. So take that away, and what’s left?

Now, if there’s another local HeadFier that you can share the cost of shipping 2 units with, now that is worth it IMO.


----------



## unifutomaki

fonkepala said:


> How are they for genres other than Jpop? Something bass-heavy probably or mid-centric...say synthwave & celtic folk.



With the caveat that I've only had these for a day: the low-end is present but restrained. Those looking for visceral thump would probably be better served with something other than the SSR. For example, the opening to Muse's Madness does _happen_, but not in a particularly impactful way. The most accomplished aspect of the SSR by far are the vocals and how they are represented. Mark Knopfler's husky tone on Nobody's Child (Down The Road Wherever) really comes through, and the interplay between Alisa Xayalith and Thom Powers' voices on Frayed (Passive Me, Aggressive You) is complex and layered.


----------



## Fat Larry

Hi guys, i want to buy a new 2 pin cable. Would anyone have a recommendation for an Ali cable maker? I was interested in the NiceHCK stuff someone mentioned a while back but they don't have any cables with mics. 

I have a $30 BGVP cable that's pretty good but the mic isn't great, it picks up a lot of back ground noise and i've had a lot of complaints from people when i'm using it. Sound wise i don't hear any difference between it and the $200 Null cable i have, that said the mic is far better on the Null. Any recommendations on good mics? 

Thanks


----------



## dharmasteve

xilon said:


> Hello. I've already posted about these Shini Q140 (copy of Sony mdr Q140) on another thread..but I would like to share my opinions on these wonders here too. I think for 3$ (yes only THREE dollars on aliexpress) these are absolutely an hidden gem. Impossible no one on this huge forum has ever tried these..because they sound way above their ridiculous price, pretty much like full big headphones!! Amazing punchy, precise and tight bass that doesn't  bloat the clear and not recessed mids, sparkling highs sometime slightly bright. Soundstage is decent large with precise instruments separation.
> The earhook style is obviously outdated  but I find them extremely  comfortable even after hours because these are so light in weighr (these are made of plastic yes, but high quality plastic). Isolation is poor and you will have to turn your device volume up..but if used at home who cares? The braided cable tangles easily but it is robust and not microphonic.
> IMO these are some of the best sounding Chi-Fi bargain ever. Those of you who own the VE monk plus think of a similar signature but much more energetic.



OK had mine a day. Tale of two distinct opposites. So first they sound exactly as @xilon says. For a total of 5 quid with shipping they fit well, look nice and sound good. But the joker in the pack is *QC*. Immediately one of the cushions came away from the driver unit, and worse on the same side, where the cable goes into the driver unit the cable covering stops and two very, very thin, exposed, wires are visible as they enter the unit. They will certainly break at some point...unquestionable. They look good and if they were well made would be exceptional. It would be better if they charged double and made a solid earphone with solid QC. If you get a good one they are a bargain.


----------



## xilon

dharmasteve said:


> OK had mine a day. Tale of two distinct opposites. So first they sound exactly as @xilon says. For a total of 5 quid with shipping they fit well, look nice and sound good. But the joker in the pack is *QC*. Immediately one of the cushions came away from the driver unit, and worse on the same side, where the cable goes into the driver unit the cable covering stops and two very, very thin, exposed, wires are visible as they enter the unit. They will certainly break at some point...unquestionable. They look good and if they were well made would be exceptional. It would be better if they charged double and made a solid earphone with solid QC. If you get a good one they are a bargain.


You can attempt a diy reparation. These things are pretty easy to open because are just two pieces stuck together  without glue. Just insert a flat screwdriver in the crack, twist carefully and it will open. Make a knot on the broken wire, then reinsert the foam pad. Close.


----------



## boost3d

The CVJ CSA came in late yesterday and not sure what to make of them yet. Female vocals sound better on them than male vocals. On some songs, bass and instruments slightly overshadows the male vocals.


----------



## dharmasteve

xilon said:


> You can attempt a diy reparation. These things are pretty easy to open because are just two pieces stuck together  without glue. Just insert a flat screwdriver in the crack, twist carefully and it will open. Make a knot on the broken wire, then reinsert the foam pad. Close.


Hi....I have glued the earpad on.....no problem. The wire is hard to explain. The internal wire is so thin as to be comical. It would not be possible to make a knot on the wire as it is exactly where it enters the unit. It looks like the QC man has tried to make a knot there anyway. It's OK because I'm using my newer IEM at the moment, the ISN D02. We have to try things.....'If you don't shoot you won't score'


----------



## unifutomaki

So I've been listening to the Moondrop SSR all day and having all these mixed feelings about them. I was getting all ready to conclude that these were mainly about the vocals and not much else because of how flat the rest of the frequency range sounded and how shallow the soundstage felt. Running them through the AP60, that's exactly what it was. Running them straight out of my Moto didn't do much either. 

Now I'm home and have them connected up to the Sonata HD Pro. And boy are the SSRs finally starting to come alive. I don't know what magic dust is in this miracle whistle but I'm going to keep listening. And unfortunately this would suggest that budget DAPs are a bit of a farce and the money is better spent on turning your phone into a pure transport with UAPP and hooking it up to a good DAC/AMP. Oh well - live and learn and all that...


----------



## xilon (Sep 3, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> Hi....I have glued the earpad on.....no problem. The wire is hard to explain. The internal wire is so thin as to be comical. It would not be possible to make a knot on the wire as it is exactly where it enters the unit. It looks like the QC man has tried to make a knot there anyway. It's OK because I'm using my newer IEM at the moment, the ISN D02. We have to try things.....'If you don't shoot you won't score'









Theyare easy to split open. And easy to close again. But if your unit is missing the knot it would be extremely  hard to make one with the risk to break the wires. Unless you have a solder...


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 3, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> So I've been listening to the Moondrop SSR all day and having all these mixed feelings about them. I was getting all ready to conclude that these were mainly about the vocals and not much else because of how flat the rest of the frequency range sounded and how shallow the soundstage felt. Running them through the AP60, that's exactly what it was. Running them straight out of my Moto didn't do much either.
> 
> Now I'm home and have them connected up to the Sonata HD Pro. And boy are the SSRs finally starting to come alive. I don't know what magic dust is in this miracle whistle but I'm going to keep listening. And unfortunately this would suggest that budget DAPs are a bit of a farce and the money is better spent on turning your phone into a pure transport with UAPP and hooking it up to a good DAC/AMP. Oh well - live and learn and all that...



A bit off topic in this <$100 thread, but yes, also with IEMs a good DAC/Amp can make a big difference.
Just did a quick test with that song "Madness" and my modded JVC FD02 daily drivers.
Sonata HD Pro is cleaner and clearer than the iPhone SE, but what really makes these IEMs sing is the CHORD Mojo...
Best purchase I have made on my headfi journey.

It's a bit counter intuitive to spend more on the source than the IEM, but I have not found a better way to spend €600 than the €400 Mojo and the €200 JVC FD02. And believe me, I tried.


----------



## boost3d

Also the CVJ CSA came with these burn in instructions. I have no clue what most of that means. Can someone translate?


----------



## xilon

I have ordered from aliexp the Q170 and the S520 too (both are in the 3-5$ range). I hope they don't sound exactly the Q140 otherwise it means they mount the same driver and are only easthetically different..when they'll arrive (hope less than a month) I will let you know.


----------



## unifutomaki

boost3d said:


> Also the CVJ CSA came with these burn in instructions. I have no clue what most of that means. Can someone translate?



Basically you need to pursue the martial arts for 3 days and then make your onstage debut with the IEMs in tow.

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> And unfortunately this would suggest that budget DAPs are a bit of a farce and the money is better spent on turning your phone into a pure transport with UAPP and hooking it up to a good DAC/AMP. Oh well - live and learn and all that...



I'm starting to realize too that the more cost effective solution than DAPs is really to pair DAC/AMP dongles like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro to a smartphone. Only issue is twofold:
1) Battery life is drained on smartphone with these dongles.
2) Smartphone memory may be limited especially if you use lots of lossless files.

But well, different strokes for different folks, some won't mind bringing a 2nd device like a DAP or even stack real DAC/AMPs when they go out.



boost3d said:


> Also the CVJ CSA came with these burn in instructions. I have no clue what most of that means. Can someone translate?



Borderline scammish if you ask me. I know burn in is a controversial subject, and I do believe in burn in for DD FWIW. But if you do follow their 24 + 24 +72 + 24 hour burn in, that's almost 150 hours burn in. By then the next CHIFI hypetrain would have arrived in the mail LOL. Maybe the manufacturers are hoping that you might forget about the set while still burning it in on the 150th hour if you don't like it.


----------



## zenki

It just means you've to burn in for long periods of time, like eg. Hibiscus


----------



## boost3d

baskingshark said:


> Borderline scammish if you ask me. I know burn in is a controversial subject, and I do believe in burn in for DD FWIW. But if you do follow their 24 + 24 +72 + 24 hour burn in, that's almost 150 hours burn in. By then the next CHIFI hypetrain would have arrived in the mail LOL. Maybe the manufacturers are hoping that you might forget about the set while still burning it in on the 150th hour if you don't like it.



The only iems I really took the time to burn in were a few JVC ones. 

Also I noticed you have the Blon BL03 and FA E3000, how do they compare and contrast? The E3000 got late consideration but wish it had removable cables, most of my iems end up dying at the cable.


----------



## zenki

$ on the e3k
🤣


----------



## kmmbd

boost3d said:


> Also I noticed you have the Blon BL03 and FA E3000, how do they compare and contrast?



The question was aimed at @baskingshark but I also own both and will like to share my own impressions about them.

*Build: *E3000 and BL-03 both are decently built in a sense with metal housings and mostly well put together chambers, though E3000 has better overall finish IMO. The big difference is the detachable vs fixed cable. For many the fixed cable is the biggest worry about E3000. Frankly, I've been using mine while commuting and just coiling it inside the jeans pocket for the most part for almost 6+ months and till now - zero issues. Either way, it's one thing you can be concerned about and it's natural. However, buying from an authorized seller will at least give peace of mind for a year (Final is great at customer support) so there's that.

*Accessories: *E3000 has miles better tips while everything on BL-03 is crap.

*Comfort: *E3000 is far more comfortable and lightweight and just disappears inside the ears unlike the BL-03 which can be a constant fight.

*Overall signature: *E3000 is mildly V-shaped with a warm-ish bass and slightly toned down treble (but it's not dark sounding IMO). BL-03 is upper-mid and mid-bass forward and the treble takes the back seat again.

*Bass: *BL-03 has more volume of bass and also more sub-bass. E3000 lacks the sub-bass extension but the mid-bass punch has more impact. The bass decay is a bit slow post 60Hz on the E3000 and this is their biggest "problem" IMO. Nonetheless, neither are bass light and can deal with most bass heavy genres but you won't get the skull-shaking rumble from either. I personally find the E3000 to have slightly more textured bass. BL-03 has more extension, but the mid-bass can become boomy on some tracks. No such issues on E3000 for me.
Conclusion: Tie.

*Mids: *BL-03 is upper-mids forward and while female vocals sound great on BL-03 the male vocals do lack some fullness. E3000 is the opposite: fantastic male vocals and female vocals are just balanced in line. Neither overshadows another. The secret sauce of the E3000 midrange is the instrument separation. A bit of a footnote: Final tuned the E3000 to sound similar to their flagship D8000 headphone (which is one of the most expensive and awesome headphones I've heard) and really the instrument separation is pretty much best-in-class. No, it won't beat the $130 E4000 overall but really for such a low price I've never heard such instrument separation.
BL-03 has their signature "analogue" midrange and E3000 is a bit "cooler" in comparison. It's mostly the lack of mid-bass bleed that makes the E3000 midrange sound ethereal in comparison. String instruments also sound better on E3000 due to their ethereal, spacious nature.
Conclusion: E3000 (for my tastes) but BL-03 is very good as well.

*Treble: *E3000 treble has more details than the BL-03 and extends better. Overall detail retrieval is also better on E3000.

*Soundstage: *E3000 has almost open-back soundstage so no wonder that it wipes the floor with the BLON in that department. Soundstage width, height, depth - all are far superior in E3000.

*Imaging: *E3000 has more accurate imaging and would be class leading in this price segment if not for Dunu Titan 1.

So yes, in conclusion, from my perspective E3000 is a better buy and true upgrade over the BL-03. Do note that they need a few days of getting used to because the signature is unlike any other "budget" stuff out there. If you get them, just listen to them for a couple days and then go back to other IEMs. You'll get what I mean.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 3, 2020)

boost3d said:


> The only iems I really took the time to burn in were a few JVC ones.
> 
> Also I noticed you have the Blon BL03 and FA E3000, how do they compare and contrast? The E3000 got late consideration but wish it had removable cables, most of my iems end up dying at the cable.



They are both very good single DD sets at the sub $50 region (BLON BL-03 is really a $40 - 50 IEM if u add aftermarket cables and tips in the equation, due to the crap stock fit).
But overall I prefer the Final Audio E3000, if you can tolerate the crap non detachable cables. I agree with the stuff @kmmbd posted above, in fact it was his good rec that made me buy the Final Audio E3000, thanks a million!


*Fit/Build:*
Final Audio E3000 wins any day. BLON BL-03 for most westerners requires spacer mods or longer nozzle aftermarket eartips.
Only issue is Final Audio E3000 has a crappy non detachable noodle thin microphonic cable. I realize wearing it over ears can eliminate the cable noise, but it looks clownish walking down the street like that. The non detachable cable is a potential source of concern for longevity for sure, and some of us may also wanna cable roll to put balanced cables or use TWS adapters, so that's a big negative for the Final Audio E3000. In fact I didn't buy them for a year or so cause of this reason, I also don't trust non detachable cables as I experienced cable failure in the past. I only bought it second hand cause it was very cheap. I think this non detachable cable thingy is a dealbreaker for some, I just baby it carefully when using it.


*Accessories:*
Final Audio stuff is all usable out of the box. The Final Audio tips are excellent in tightening the bass and lowering treble. In fact I know some friends who buy cheap Final Audio IEMs like the E500 just for the tips. Nothing much to say about the BL-03's cable and tips, they are in a drawer somewhere, or maybe thrown away, can't remember.


*Isolation:*
Both are poor in isolation, but BLON BL-03 is slightly better. As such, I wouldn't recommend the Final Audio E3000 for outdoor use, as one will boost the volume to overcome the poor isolation, this may be bad for hearing in long term.


*Drivability:*
Both scale better with amping, but the Final Audio E3000 much more so. Contrary to the specs, the Final Audio E3000 is one hungry little beast, dynamics, soundstage and technical performance scale a lot with amping. So you might need a powerful source to do it justice.
BLON BL-03 scales a bit with amping and tightening the bass, but it's not really that mandatory.


*Tonality:*
BLON BL-03 is harmanish with a midbass bump. The midbass is a bit muddy sometimes and slow with faster bass movements, with some midbass bleed. The upper mids can get occasionally shouty with louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve).
Final Audio E3000 is a milder V shape. Midbass is a bit slow and nebulous too, but the subbass is a bit lacking for my tastes. The Final Audio E3000 upper mids are very behaved and polite and the treble is not fatiguing at all. I prefer the more balanced mids on the Final Audio E3000, great for vocals, BL-03 is a bit recessed in the lower mids for my liking.


*Technicalities:*
Final Audio E3000 eats the BLON BL-03 for breakfast, lunch, dinner and supper in soundstage, details, instrument separation and imaging respectively.


*Timbre:*
Both have excellent timbre even among single DD sub $100 sets.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> I'm starting to realize too that the more cost effective solution than DAPs is really to pair DAC/AMP dongles like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro to a smartphone. Only issue is twofold:
> 1) Battery life is drained on smartphone with these dongles.
> 2) Smartphone memory may be limited especially if you use lots of lossless files.
> 
> But well, different strokes for different folks, some won't mind bringing a 2nd device like a DAP or even stack real DAC/AMPs when they go out.



The battery issue is definitely a caveat and only partially ameliorated by going for a budget phone but with a large (5000mah) battery like my Moto. It comes down to the inability to charge and listen at the same time, and I've tried to make that happen using this dongle to no avail. 256GB and larger microSD cards help with the second issue, but that does require one to get a phone with that feature. 

I will always maintain that if one likes to carry around a large library, a smartphone is going to be the best way to flip through albums on the go as even an inexpensive smartphone would be more fluid in performance than the fastest Android DAP. 

It is definitely a tossup between the convenience of a one-piece solution and the value for money that can be had with dongles and DAC/amps. In the latter case, the bill of materials goes entirely to the sound reproduction bits rather than being split with the interface part. I'm perfectly happy with the Tempotec right now but if I were to upgrade, I'd definitely be looking at something like the ifi Hipdac - more power, more capability and moving up to a real stack


----------



## boost3d

Thank you @kmmbd and @baskingshark. I'm going to pick up a set of FA E3000 for home usage.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> I also don't trust non detachable cables as I experienced cable failure in the past. I only bought it second hand cause it was very cheap. I think this non detachable cable thingy is a dealbreaker for some, I just baby it carefully when using it.



Likewise. This is why my Koss Porta Pros sit exclusively in the office (video conferencing, listening to music while still being able to hear my colleagues if they need me) and never see any "portable" use whatsoever. Snag that cable on a door handle and it feels like it will come right off.



baskingshark said:


> *Technicalities:*
> Final Audio E3000 eats the BLON BL-03 for breakfast, lunch, dinner and supper in soundstage, details, instrument separation and imaging respectively.



_BLON has left the chat_


----------



## PhonoPhi

boost3d said:


> The only iems I really took the time to burn in were a few JVC ones.
> 
> Also I noticed you have the Blon BL03 and FA E3000, how do they compare and contrast? The E3000 got late consideration but wish it had removable cables, most of my iems end up dying at the cable.


I'll express my opinion on E3000 vs. BL-03.
To me E-3000 is a L-shape with everything about mid-bass. To my ears treble come only at higher volumes, where everything drown in mid-bass. True, you can listen to E3000 for hours. The cable is scarily thin, but since I did not use it that much I can't comment on durability. Tips are wonderful, no doubt about it.

Bl-03 was a gem for me. With Spiral dots the fit worked out surprisingly well. That "organic sound/timbre" is there, and the treble is just enough for me not to miss it. The only and main limitations are complex tracks. Bl-03 filled all my single DD needs. I have not get any after and do not plan to.


----------



## MrDelicious

boost3d said:


> Also the CVJ CSA came with these burn in instructions. I have no clue what most of that means. Can someone translate?


It roughtly translates to "keep doing all this weird crap instead of returning these if you don't like them".


----------



## fonkepala

boost3d said:


> Also the CVJ CSA came with these burn in instructions. I have no clue what most of that means. Can someone translate?



This is just hilarious 



baskingshark said:


> I'm starting to realize too that the more cost effective solution than DAPs is really to pair DAC/AMP dongles like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro to a smartphone.



I was considering the Sonata HD Pro as my first dongle until a few people on FB reported QC issues with their units.



boost3d said:


> Thank you @kmmbd and @baskingshark. I'm going to pick up a set of FA E3000 for home usage.



Glad to hear all the good things about E3000. Mine should arrive in about a week's time. Can't wait.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> The battery issue is definitely a caveat and only partially ameliorated by going for a budget phone but with a large (5000mah) battery like my Moto. It comes down to the inability to charge and listen at the same time, and I've tried to make that happen using this dongle to no avail. 256GB and larger microSD cards help with the second issue, but that does require one to get a phone with that feature.
> 
> I will always maintain that if one likes to carry around a large library, a smartphone is going to be the best way to flip through albums on the go as even an inexpensive smartphone would be more fluid in performance than the fastest Android DAP.
> 
> It is definitely a tossup between the convenience of a one-piece solution and the value for money that can be had with dongles and DAC/amps. In the latter case, the bill of materials goes entirely to the sound reproduction bits rather than being split with the interface part. I'm perfectly happy with the Tempotec right now but if I were to upgrade, I'd definitely be looking at something like the ifi Hipdac - more power, more capability and moving up to a real stack



Don't know where you are based, in case you're in Asia i.e. near India and China there are many budget smartphones which have large ass battery (5000maH+) and inbuilt storage of 128gb expandable upto 256gb with good processing power for as little as $300. Also, I agree smartphone does provide best portable library solution as opposed to a DAP from performance standpoint. BT dongles pair up nicely with smartphones and nowadays they are available in all price brackets. Great sound quality with maximum convenience. You should check them out


----------



## boost3d

LG phones can be had for cheap. For whatever reason they depreciate like no other. I'm talking previous gen flagships.


----------



## xilon (Sep 3, 2020)

Q140's sound is addictive to say the least. To my ears they sound so natural (but not exactly neutral) bass, mids and treble are balanced and don't bloat each other. The bass kicks with punch and power when needed. Treble is crystalline but sometimes gets very sparkly but never sibilant with good amount of details..female voices are fantastic. Soundstage is also decently large. These things sound good with every genre. They've become my favs..amongst the cheapest these are true giants killer!


----------



## JEHL (Sep 3, 2020)

Are https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000541099253.html and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000789472494.html good for a KPH30i mod?

Edit: Thought I was on the cable thread. Derp.


----------



## baskingshark

fonkepala said:


> I was considering the Sonata HD Pro as my first dongle until a few people on FB reported QC issues with their units.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear all the good things about E3000. Mine should arrive in about a week's time. Can't wait.



QC problems are endemic in CHIFI I guess, it's a lottery sometimes for QC. Though I've used the Sonata HD Pro daily for around 2 - 3 months and have no problems whatsoever, and I bring them everywhere and don't treat them with kid's gloves, I dump them in pockets and bags without casings. YMMV.

Look forward to yours and @boost3d 's E3000 review.


----------



## fonkepala

baskingshark said:


> QC problems are endemic in CHIFI I guess, it's a lottery sometimes for QC. Though I've used the Sonata HD Pro daily for around 2 - 3 months and have no problems whatsoever, and I bring them everywhere and don't treat them with kid's gloves, I dump them in pockets and bags without casings. YMMV.
> 
> Look forward to yours and @boost3d 's E3000 review.



Yup, I guess. Pretty much a lottery. But the guy on FB bought another Sonata HD Pro after the first one had problems and the second unit failed too. He must've been on a *very* unlucky streak.

Since I bought the Qudelix 5K I've been happy with it. Tiny (not as small as a dongle, sure) but can be used wirelessly & also connected via USB to my phone. Has a really well implemented parametric EQ. It works a treat. So I think I'm pretty much set & no need for me to go the dongle route for now.

Have you tried the VE Odyssey? If yes, what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## baskingshark

fonkepala said:


> Yup, I guess. Pretty much a lottery. But the guy on FB bought another Sonata HD Pro after the first one had problems and the second unit failed too. He must've been on a *very* unlucky streak.
> 
> Since I bought the Qudelix 5K I've been happy with it. Tiny (not as small as a dongle, sure) but can be used wirelessly & also connected via USB to my phone. Has a really well implemented parametric EQ. It works a treat. So I think I'm pretty much set & no need for me to go the dongle route for now.
> 
> Have you tried the VE Odyssey? If yes, what are your thoughts on them?



Sorry haven't tried the VE Odyssey, but read quite good reviews on them, hope the others who have tried it can advise.

The Qudelix 5K looks awesome, hope to try it one day.


----------



## JEHL

baskingshark said:


> Sorry haven't tried the VE Odyssey, but read quite good reviews on them, hope the others who have tried it can advise.
> 
> The Qudelix 5K looks awesome, hope to try it one day.


I'd love to see impressions on it since... I don't think I've ever seen an impression of the VE Odyssey nor the Odyssey HD for that matter.

After some search I found an impressions thread of the Odyssey HD... With a single impression on it so far... May as well be a blind buy at this point, but then again at $10 what do we have to lose. Right?


----------



## fonkepala

JEHL said:


> I'd love to see impressions on it since... I don't think I've ever seen an impression of the VE Odyssey nor the Odyssey HD for that matter.
> 
> After some search I found an impressions thread of the Odyssey HD... With a single impression on it so far... May as well be a blind buy at this point, but then again at $10 what do we have to lose. Right?



Yes there seems to be a dearth of detailed reviews on the VE Odyssey/HD, I wonder why. I've seen a few on Shopee Philippines but that's pretty limited.


----------



## baskingshark

fonkepala said:


> Yes there seems to be a dearth of detailed reviews on the VE Odyssey/HD, I wonder why. I've seen a few on Shopee Philippines but that's pretty limited.



The reviews I see are mostly on shoppee and some FB audio sites of actual users who bought them, most seem to like it. Yeah $10 is worth a punt, though I'm very happy with the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and Sabre HIFI DAC (ESS ES9280C PRO).

I think u can try your luck to ask the others in this thread about the Odyssey: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-c-to-3-5mm-adapters-dac-lets-find-the-best.908839/


----------



## jeejack

baskingshark said:


> The reviews I see are mostly on shoppee and some FB audio sites of actual users who bought them, most seem to like it. Yeah $10 is worth a punt, though I'm very happy with the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and Sabre HIFI DAC (ESS ES9280C PRO).
> 
> I think u can try your luck to ask the others in this thread about the Odyssey: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-c-to-3-5mm-adapters-dac-lets-find-the-best.908839/


What Sabre HIFI DAC ?
Thx


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 4, 2020)

jeejack said:


> What Sabre HIFI DAC ?
> Thx



I bought this at the Aliexpress Anniversary Sale: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000898095947.html for $25 USD. The computers I use recognizes it as a "Sabre HIFI DAC". The shop claims it is a ES9280C PRO chip from ESS. 





Pros of *ES9280C PRO* *ESS*
- clean background, no hiss, no clicking.
- plug and play, no need driver installation.
- much more juice to drive higher impedance stuff than Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, can drive 600 ohm gear based on specs.
- double thickness in cable braiding than Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, feels more sturdy for cable bending.
- very low output impedance, low THD.
- compatible with mic.
- very musical and dynamic sounding.

Cons:
- more coloured than Tempotec Sonata HD Pro.
- soundstage is narrower than Sonata HD Pro, with lesser details, clarity, instrument separation than Sonata HD Pro.
- heats up quite a lot with use, very warm to touch, unlike Tempotec Sonata HD Pro.
- no volume controller.

I like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro more, but Sonata HD Pro can't drive 300 ohm stuff well or planars well. Maybe if one wants a less analytical DAC and just wants to chill and listen to something more coloured, this is an option.

Anyways apologies to the others and so as not to derail this thread, I think we can discuss more about all these dongle thingies here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb-c-to-3-5mm-adapters-dac-lets-find-the-best.908839/


----------



## Slater

Very nice!


----------



## ShaneyMac (Sep 4, 2020)

Slater said:


> Very nice!


Finally! This is what I was waiting for since SSR was out. Are they already available on Ali?


----------



## Slater

ShaneyMac said:


> Finally! This is what I waiting for since SSR was out. Are they already available on Ali?



No, this is my own creation. Custom faceplates, polished stainless bolts, tweaked tuning...


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> No, this is my own creation. Custom faceplates, polished stainless bolts, tweaked tuning...


How dare you trick us like that


----------



## fonkepala

RikudouGoku said:


> How dare you trick us like that



yea i was like...'huh'?


----------



## ShaneyMac

Slater said:


> No, this is my own creation. Custom faceplates, polished stainless bolts, tweaked tuning...



I see... Well, I think that I celebrate too early... 
Anyway, great job on this one


----------



## Slater

RikudouGoku said:


> How dare you trick us like that



Well, technically it’s my version of the SSP, so not really a trick


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


> Well, technically it’s my version of the SSP, so not really a trick



so... Super Slater Reference?


----------



## Slater

chinmie said:


> so... Super Slater Reference?



Yeah, Super Slater Project


----------



## unifutomaki

*Moondrop SSR:* *My* *Impressions*

I'm going to start by saying this: I reckon that one's opinion of the Moondrop SSR, whatever it may be, is going to be rather dependent on what source one is using with them. That's rather unexpected for a ~$50 IEM; typically these are flogged at a target audience who just wants to plug something into their phones and call it a day. To do that with the SSR would be setting oneself up for disappointment. I hypothesise that this source dependency would account, at least in part, for the variance in opinion that have surrounded these little'uns across the Internet. On one hand, they have been nicknamed the "Super Shouty Reference"; on the other hand, B9Scrambler (The Contraptionist) views them as best in class for 2020. There's gotta be something going on with that.

As with my experience with the TinHifi T2 Plus (which turned out to be everything I wanted it to be), the SSR represents my first encounter with Moondrop products. The waifu-adorned box is really cute; as a self-confessed weeb, I really appreciate that. Upon getting the box open, I was surprised by how small these IEMs are in real life. The official product photography doesn't really get this across, but boy do they look like they were built for midgets. Owing to their size, these are another supremely comfortable pair of IEMs that cause no strain on one's outer ears at all, a definite advantage in these mask-wearing times. They don't even really rest within my concha like the bean-shaped T2 Plus do; rather, the fit is more akin to a barrel-shaped earphone where the cylindrical section is doing most of the work, but with added stability due to the over-ear wearing style. The stock cable is... passable. The pre-formed earhooks are soft and pliable, but the cable is thin as a noodle with a rubber sheath (no braiding here) and an awkwardly large y-splitter. The connectors on both ends are finished in white translucent plastic rather than metal, giving off a rather budget vibe. The earphones themselves are solid, however, and my white variant has a lacquer finish that I find pretty tasteful. No complaints there, especially for the price.


​
So how do they sound? The SSR are supposed to be targeting a "diffuse neutral" curve, but I won't be able to tell you how adept they are at doing such a thing. I can only describe what I hear. Straight out of my phone, the SSR sounded _underwhelming_. What you're here for, then, is to find out how the SSR sounds when paired up with something decent like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. With the miracle whistle added to the audio chain, the SSR is roused from its slumber and begins to sing. It must be noted that the SSR's soundstage isn't particularly vast, coming across as adequately wide but rather more shallow than I would have liked. Instrument separation and imaging are also perhaps not quite on par with the T2 Plus. For example, the recurring drumbeat in Of Monsters and Men's _Rororo_ subtly pans from left to right and left again, an effect that is more easily perceived when reproduced by the T2 Plus compared to the SSR. It's still _present_, but comes across as less salient out of the SSR. Where the SSR has an edge over the T2 Plus is in teasing apart primary vocals and backing vocals, ensuring that the backing vocals aren't lost in the mix; for example, it is somewhat more apparent that it isn't just Suzanne Vega singing in Suzanne Vega's _Luka_ when hearing it out of the SSR.

It is in exposing the subtleties and quality in these vocals that the SSR truly impresses. Female vocals are detailed, emotional and intimate, as if one is listening to a performance in a small, cosy venue. For example, Jenny Lewis in Rilo Kiley's _A Man/Me/Then Jim_ is a whole new experience altogether. As she sings the verse _"The slow fade of love, Its soft edge might cut you"_, it's like she's right there in front of you, a slight waver in her voice, delivering a sweet and sultry yet somewhat foreboding melody. Likewise, Tegan and Sara in their stripped rendition of _Call It Off_ receive equal emphasis in the mix, highlighting the harmony between the duo where Tegan's hard-edged tones complement Sara's relaxed, laid-back verses. Stepping down a register to male vocals brings more good news for the SSR: in Dire Straits' _Money For Nothing_, Mark Knopfler's full-bodied, textured voice is authoritatively rendered. The regularity with which Brian Molko stresses his "s" sounds in Placebo's _English Summer Rain_ is revealed by the SSR, complementing his dry and energetic tone and the digital effects in the track. 

I could continue to wax lyrical about how the SSR presents vocals, but I think the point has been made. What is perhaps even more noteworthy is the way in which the bass section of the SSR gains presence when paired with the Sonata HD Pro (I reckon any decent DAC/amp would accomplish the same). Obviously, the SSR will never be a basshead's first choice; when the bass drops in Twenty One Pilots' _Migraine_, it is definitely more heard than felt. However, when suitably powered, the SSR can deliver bass notes that have impact and definition (albeit in the midbass section rather than sub-bass), a quality that is exemplified by Chromeo's _Old 45's_, without exhibiting any muddiness or bloat. Treble is clean and non-fatiguing, with a focus on musicality and complementing the vocal presentation rather than all-out analytical listening. I have not encountered any issues with shrillness or sibilance even with challenging tracks like Fear, and Loathing in Las Vegas' _Scream Hard As You Can_ (try that one on a $20 hybrid ).

In conclusion, I'm glad to have added the Moondrop SSR to my collection, and I don't find it as divisive as the current aggregate of online reviews would suggest. Between the SSR and the T2 Plus, I'd still place the T2 Plus on top; I don't think the SSR quite rises to the heights of the T2 Plus in imaging, soundstage, timbre (I prefer the decay on the T2 Plus, really) and overall signature. At the same time, it's broadened my perspectives as to what vocals could/should sound like, it does have decent if not ground-breaking isolation with the right tips, I feel better about using these on the go and having them stand up to daily wear than the T2 Plus, and they are so small and light that I could listen to them all day with nary any physical or auditory fatigue. I think they're worth picking up if you're at all curious about them.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 4, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> *Moondrop SSR:* *My* *Impressions*
> 
> I'm going to start by saying this: I reckon that one's opinion of the Moondrop SSR, whatever it may be, is going to be rather dependent on what source one is using with them. That's rather unexpected for a ~$50 IEM; typically these are flogged at a target audience who just wants to plug something into their phones and call it a day. To do that with the SSR would be setting oneself up for disappointment. I hypothesise that this source dependency would account, at least in part, for the variance in opinion that have surrounded these little'uns across the Internet. On one hand, they have been nicknamed the "Super Shouty Reference"; on the other hand, B9Scrambler (The Contraptionist) views them as best in class for 2020. There's gotta be something going on with that.
> 
> ...


Is SSR considered undrivable by the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label then?

Edit: Just noticed I think BOTH Crinacle and B9Scrambler measure a 15dB boost at 3kHz, so I guess it's inevitable that this kind of signature will involve either a love relationship (B9Scrambler) and apparently a love AND hate relationship (Crinacle).


----------



## dharmasteve

I've started a thread  "My guilty pleasure IEMs/BUDs". Anyone brave enough to confess and go through the shame...... come and tell us. IEMs/BUDs under $40.  No critiques, purely pleasure. You are in a confession booth.


----------



## DynamicEars

RikudouGoku said:


> How dare you trick us like that



how long do you know great @Slater ?


----------



## DynamicEars

Slater said:


> Very nice!



awesomeeee! the price just increased 50% up


----------



## RikudouGoku

DynamicEars said:


> how long do you know great @Slater ?


yeah, should have known he would mod it or something...(the faceplate doesnt look like something Moondrop would make either...).


----------



## Nimweth (Sep 5, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> I've started a thread  "My guilty pleasure IEMs/BUDs". Anyone brave enough to confess and go through the shame...... come and tell us. IEMs/BUDs under $40.  No critiques, purely pleasure. You are in a confession booth.


Here are my three for a start:
1. CVJ CSA
2. KBEAR KS2
3. KZ ED9


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Here are my three for a start:
> 1. CVJ CSA
> 2. KBEAR KS2
> 3. KZ ED9


Maybe put your favourite up on the thread and bare your soul.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Maybe put your favourite up on the thread and bare your soul.


Do you have a link to the thread?


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Do you have a link to the thread?


I'm getting old. How to make link to it? You can search  "My guilty pleasure IEMs/BUDs".


----------



## boost3d

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/my-guilty-pleasure-iems-buds.941633/


----------



## dharmasteve

boost3d said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/my-guilty-pleasure-iems-buds.941633/


Thank you friend.


----------



## unifutomaki

Still can't get over how awesome the T2 Plus are at taking every element of a track and giving it its own space to breathe and linger. T2 Plus and knocking back a couple of beers are currently the reason I look forward to weekends


----------



## fonkepala

unifutomaki said:


> Still can't get over how awesome the T2 Plus are at taking every element of a track and giving it its own space to breathe and linger. T2 Plus and knocking back a couple of beers are currently the reason I look forward to weekends



Man, this is poison. Do you have/tried the Final E3000? If yes, maybe do a comparo between the two?


----------



## ironbrewer

unifutomaki said:


> Still can't get over how awesome the T2 Plus are at taking every element of a track and giving it its own space to breathe and linger. T2 Plus and knocking back a couple of beers are currently the reason I look forward to weekends



I am really enjoying mine as well. What a great pair of IEM's for the price.


----------



## IEMusic

fonkepala said:


> Man, this is poison. Do you have/tried the Final E3000? If yes, maybe do a comparo between the two?


The T2+ and E3000 are very different.   The E3000 is a very warm, almost dark (to me), bassy sounding IEM.  There is a bunch of bass, mid bass especially, and very smooth midrange and treble.  The T2+ is closer to a bass-enhanced neutral sound signature.  The T2+ has a lot more prominent upper midrange and treble.  There is a good amount of bass, but not a bunch of it.  I find it a little hard to accurately judge the technicalities of the E3000 due to it’s tuning.  To me, detail retrieval, clarity, resolution, and imaging seem significantly better on the T2+, but I know that perception is largely due to tuning.   The E3000 does have a capable driver.  The E3000 presents a unique sound for me, but I much prefer the T2+ as a daily driver, just personal preference.


----------



## Opia

Slater said:


> Yeah, EST tips and cable are rubbish. OK for free, but like you said, it’s something that is easily fixed.
> 
> I do like the tips that come with the C631 though. They are medium bore, with a flesh/peach colored core. Excellent quality tips, comfortable, and sound great.





Slater said:


> Yeah, EST tips and cable are rubbish. OK for free, but like you said, it’s something that is easily fixed.
> 
> I do like the tips that come with the C631 though. They are medium bore, with a flesh/peach colored core. Excellent quality tips, comfortable, and sound great.


Hi, everyone long time lurker here, lol.
Any difference soundwise in these two, or just form factor?
Thinking about getting one.


----------



## fonkepala

IEMusic said:


> The T2+ and E3000 are very different.   The E3000 is a very warm, almost dark (to me), bassy sounding IEM.  There is a bunch of bass, mid bass especially, and very smooth midrange and treble.  The T2+ is closer to a bass-enhanced neutral sound signature.  The T2+ has a lot more prominent upper midrange and treble.  There is a good amount of bass, but not a bunch of it.  I find it a little hard to accurately judge the technicalities of the E3000 due to it’s tuning.  To me, detail retrieval, clarity, resolution, and imaging seem significantly better on the T2+, but I know that perception is largely due to tuning.   The E3000 does have a capable driver.  The E3000 presents a unique sound for me, but I much prefer the T2+ as a daily driver, just personal preference.



Thanks for the informative reply. I'll be getting my E3000 in the mail this week. Looks like I still have to consider getting the T2+.


----------



## surya27895 (Sep 6, 2020)

Any recommendation for under $50 sub? Need something upgrade from blon-03, mine get the driver fault, its even not 1 year since i buy them yet 

So far moondrop ssr is one of my option because it also use 2 pin connector so i can reuse the old ones


----------



## Turkleton

surya27895 said:


> Any recommendation for under $50 sub? Need something upgrade from blon-03, mine get the driver fault, its even not 1 year since i buy them yet
> 
> So far moondrop ssr is one of my option because it also use 2 pin connector so i can reuse the old ones


Lots of people love the Tin T2 Plus - you can get it for 45 at NiceHCK Audio Store. Just follow the store to get the Fans Exclusive Discount and get the store coupon for extra $1 off. Play Coupon Buddies for some extra coupon-fu.

Link for the lazy: 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKnXxc7

Pic as proof


----------



## Nec3

I used to be into brighter headgear like the Etymotic ER4S, AKG K701, Shure SRH440's, but somewhere down the line when I started liking warmer headphones like the Sennheiser HD600's and IEMs like the FAD E4000 and Sennheiser IE80's; bright earphones/headphones just wasn't relaxing enough for me to enjoy music.
Recently I ventured into chifi IEMs like the QKZ VK4, and I was given Kbear KS2's to review and man they're absolutely brutal to my ears. Sure they have great midrange performance and amazing sub bass, but that treble is murderous. I bought Tin T2s used but after replacing the cable at least a good two times, the third cable is starting to give in.

I think I'm just stuck with my E4000's forever. I tried the E3000 but the midrange was too aggressive for me and I preferred the sub-bass performance on the E4000.


----------



## jeejack (Sep 7, 2020)

I got 2 pairs of IEM's. My old CCA C12 and now they are my new C12  thanks to Slater's micropore mod, and right out the box T2 plus


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

surya27895 said:


> Any recommendation for under $50 sub? Need something upgrade from blon-03, mine get the driver fault, its even not 1 year since i buy them yet
> 
> So far moondrop ssr is one of my option because it also use 2 pin connector so i can reuse the old ones



Bqeyz KB100 is a good option to consider in that price range. Comes with 2 pins connectors which is a plus.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nec3 said:


> I used to be into brighter headgear like the Etymotic ER4S, AKG K701, Shure SRH440's, but somewhere down the line when I started liking warmer headphones like the Sennheiser HD600's and IEMs like the FAD E4000 and Sennheiser IE80's; bright earphones/headphones just wasn't relaxing enough for me to enjoy music.
> Recently I ventured into chifi IEMs like the QKZ VK4, and I was given Kbear KS2's to review and man they're absolutely brutal to my ears. Sure they have great midrange performance and amazing sub bass, but that treble is murderous. I bought Tin T2s used but after replacing the cable at least a good two times, the third cable is starting to give in.
> 
> I think I'm just stuck with my E4000's forever. I tried the E3000 but the midrange was too aggressive for me and I preferred the sub-bass performance on the E4000.



You should try BLON BL03 and BQEYZ KB 100 both are musical and entry level IEMs. Not too bright and guarantee fatigue free listening experience


----------



## xilon (Sep 7, 2020)

I received the Shini Q170 in only two weeks..pretty fast shipping. First impressions: these don't sound the same as Q140 but are more V-shaped! so while mids remain almost unchanged the bass is now much punchier than Q140 but fortunately it retains its tightness and speed, and obviously the subbass can now be felt. Treble is also brighter, more details and sparkle also some sibilance can be occasionally heard. Soundstage seems be a little larger.
So while Q140 is balanced this Q170 is more aggressive and energetic..it sounds amazing with EDM, bass has quality and quantity.
Build quality is identical between the two, however these Q170 come with a problem: the L/R channels are swapped but I have easily changed the external piece with each other, solving the problem.
Now let's wait for the S520  these should be better built with a L plug..


----------



## Nimweth

Smabat NCO review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-nco.24604/reviews


----------



## fonkepala

xilon said:


> Hello. I've already posted about these Shini Q140 (copy of Sony mdr Q140) on another thread..but I would like to share my opinions on these wonders here too. I think for 3$ (yes only THREE dollars on aliexpress) these are absolutely an hidden gem. Impossible no one on this huge forum has ever tried these..because they sound way above their ridiculous price, pretty much like full big headphones!! Amazing punchy, precise and tight bass that doesn't  bloat the clear and not recessed mids, sparkling highs sometime slightly bright. Soundstage is decent large with precise instruments separation.
> The earhook style is obviously outdated  but I find them extremely  comfortable even after hours because these are so light in weighr (these are made of plastic yes, but high quality plastic). Isolation is poor and you will have to turn your device volume up..but if used at home who cares? The braided cable tangles easily but it is robust and not microphonic.
> IMO these are some of the best sounding Chi-Fi bargain ever. Those of you who own the VE monk plus think of a similar signature but much more energetic.



The Shini Q140 that I bought arrived today. Unfortunately, this is a no-go for me because the left side has significant driver rattle at anything below 400Hz. Shame, because otherwise they seem to sound quite decent. Going to try and pop off the cover soon to see what I can do.


----------



## ShakyJake (Sep 8, 2020)

Opia said:


> Hi, everyone long time lurker here, lol.
> Any difference soundwise in these two, or just form factor?
> Thinking about getting one.


I have both the Estron/EM-I/Joyplus/Timmkoo EST (c633) and the c631, and as much a fan I am of the c631, I would say that the EST is the winner. The EST tips are no good, but actually the cable is not as bad as mentioned. Very nice imaging and no sibilance for me with Whirlwind-type tips. A steal at $20.

Just for grins, I did try a balanced upgrade cable (16 core NiceHCK), around $10) Oh yeah, that does improve the sound quite a bit, so maybe the stock cable is a bit sub-par... With that upgrade, this is a seriously nice sounding IEM at around $30.


----------



## Slater

ShakyJake said:


> I have both the Estron/EM-I/Joyplus/Timmkoo EST (c633) and the c631, and as much a fan I am of the c631, I would say that the EST is the winner. The EST tips are no good, but actually the cable is not as bad as mentioned. Very nice imaging and no sibilance for me with Whirlwind-type tips. A steal at $20.
> 
> Just for grins, I did try a balanced upgrade cable (16 core NiceHCK), around $10) Oh yeah, that does improve the sound quite a bit, so maybe the stock cable is a bit sub-par... With that upgrade, this is a seriously nice sounding IEM at around $30.



Good sum up. I too prefer the EST over the C631 (but I do like the C631). And you're right, balanced on the EDT gives a nice impriovement.


----------



## Opia

ShakyJake said:


> I have both the Estron/EM-I/Joyplus/Timmkoo EST (c633) and the c631, and as much a fan I am of the c631, I would say that the EST is the winner. The EST tips are no good, but actually the cable is not as bad as mentioned. Very nice imaging and no sibilance for me with Whirlwind-type tips. A steal at $20.
> 
> Just for grins, I did try a balanced upgrade cable (16 core NiceHCK), around $10) Oh yeah, that does improve the sound quite a bit, so maybe the stock cable is a bit sub-par... With that upgrade, this is a seriously nice sounding IEM at around $30.


Thanks for the info, you too Slater. Probably will grab the EST, sounds like a bargain.


----------



## boost3d

I was accidentally sent the FA E2000 instead of the E3000. That sucks.


----------



## fonkepala

boost3d said:


> I was accidentally sent the FA E2000 instead of the E3000. That sucks.



Amazon?


----------



## boost3d

fonkepala said:


> Amazon?



Yea but through a 3rd party. It's being exchanged.


----------



## FutureLegend70 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thought I'd do a mini write up on these M17 earphones from a company called Kuulaa, up there in Shenzhen, these were £7 bar a couple of pennies and a promo code from amazon.
For that money you aren't gonna get any decent are you...... Well you are.

These are a ridiculous price for the sound if I'm being honest, you should not be getting this kind of quality or sound for what you're paying.
Plus a lovely little velvet carry bag tops off the package nicely.

No huge reviews here just a quick once over.
Surprisingly these are balanced.... Ish, hints of a slight V sig with plenty of detail.
I've also not come across any sibilance nor harshness as yet, and they've been in my ears since early this afternoon.
Nothing to my ears is particularly overdone, the bass is there, hits low when needed, but stays where it should be, mids are clear and pretty natural really,
And the treble is nice with a roll off at a point where you still get derail, but doesn't give you any fatigue.... Hasn't me anyway.
The earpiece stems are slightly at an angle I guess for a better fit, which works very well, isolation is also top notch, can't hear much at all so a definite plus point there.
Trying to sum up the sound..... They sound a bit like a cross between the Artiste Dc1... (with better treble) and the Blon 03.... But they fit better than the Blon so in my book they're better 😜
Let's face it £7 for that kind of sound.... I mean what's not to like?
Think I'll l order the red version 😁


----------



## dharmasteve

FutureLegend70 said:


> Thought I'd do a mini write up on these M17 earphones from a company called Kuulaa, up there in Shenzhen, these were £7 bar a couple of pennies and a promo code from amazon.
> For that money you aren't gonna get any decent are you...... Well you are.
> 
> These are a ridiculous price for the sound if I'm being honest, you should not be getting this kind of quality or sound for what you're paying.
> ...


I've got the red one coming Friday. £6.99.......three bags of chips.


----------



## FutureLegend70

dharmasteve said:


> I've got the red one coming Friday. £6.99.......three bags of chips.


Perfect. You'll enjoy them. 
Little detail monsters they are


----------



## Sebulr

FutureLegend70 said:


> Perfect. You'll enjoy them.
> Little detail monsters they are


Me too. Thanks for the tip. If they are no good I'll donate em to somebody.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

T2 Plus just arrived. I'll post impressions later.


----------



## dharmasteve

FutureLegend70 said:


> Thought I'd do a mini write up on these M17 earphones from a company called Kuulaa, up there in Shenzhen, these were £7 bar a couple of pennies and a promo code from amazon.
> For that money you aren't gonna get any decent are you...... Well you are.
> 
> These are a ridiculous price for the sound if I'm being honest, you should not be getting this kind of quality or sound for what you're paying.
> ...



This should make you smile


----------



## Dave Drums

jeejack said:


> I got 2 pairs of IEM's. My old CCA C12 and now they are my new C12  thanks to Slater's micropore mod, and right out the box T2 plus



Very Nice! Do tell what this 'Micropore mod' is?


----------



## FutureLegend70

dharmasteve said:


> This should make you smile



Lol 😜


----------



## jeejack

Dave Drums said:


> Very Nice! Do tell what this 'Micropore mod' is?



Cover ~60% area of the metal mesh of the nozzle with 3M micropore tape like in the picture if you have to mutch treble


----------



## DynamicEars

Dave Drums said:


> Very Nice! Do tell what this 'Micropore mod' is?



Use 3m micropore tape (google it) to cover 3/4 part of nozzle grill opening. Meant to tame peaks on high mids area. Go to blon thread i explained and even measured these.


----------



## kmmbd

I finally finished my KBEar KS2 Review. You can read it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks2.24470/review/24295/

In the end, I don't get the point of the KS2. I still don't understand why KBEar decided to release KS2 whereas the (better overall) KB04 exists. Perhaps some might like it for the soundstage, not for me however. The shouty mids and peaky lower-treble and boomy bass just doesn't cut it for me. Looking forward to their next release with more balanced tuning. Till then... ah well.


----------



## Arjey

Guys, I need a quick recommendation. I have a coupon on AliExpress, so I want to buy some iem that costs $20. Is there anything really worth it, or should I just get something else for the coupon? (fyi, I already have Blon 03😎)


----------



## jeejack

Kbear 04 or another blon 03 (purple)


----------



## Arjey

KZ EDR1 vs UiiSii HM7?


----------



## jeejack (Sep 10, 2020)

Arjey said:


> KZ EDR1 vs UiiSii HM7?



You say 20 $ not 3$ . Ask here
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/


----------



## Kae0

Hi, what are your recommendations for balanced/bright with big amout of air, openness and soundstage IEMs that will fit in around 90$ budget? After watching many threads LZ A6mini and KZ ZAX interested me the most 

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kmmbd said:


> I finally finished my KBEar KS2 Review. You can read it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kb-ear-ks2.24470/review/24295/
> 
> In the end, I don't get the point of the KS2. I still don't understand why KBEar decided to release KS2 whereas the (better overall) KB04 exists. Perhaps some might like it for the soundstage, not for me however. The shouty mids and peaky lower-treble and boomy bass just doesn't cut it for me. Looking forward to their next release with more balanced tuning. Till then... ah well.



No BS truth right there bro. 
KBear are capable of tuning way better IEM. Perhaps its some recycling thing of old concept...but KS2 was super-fail from me too as you have perhaps read on NBBA.

KBear KB04 in other hand is one of the best sub-30$ IEM you can get right now IMO

Even TRN STM are better than KS2.


----------



## Khalid762

Need recommendations for my first iem, I'm looking to spend under $50. I enjoy a warm sound signature. Would the Blon bl 03 be the best option along with an upgraded cable  or are there better options in that price bracket ?


----------



## Sam L

Khalid762 said:


> Need recommendations for my first iem, I'm looking to spend under $50. I enjoy a warm sound signature. Would the Blon bl 03 be the best option along with an upgraded cable  or are there better options in that price bracket ?


You really can't go wrong with the blon 03. The real question is if it fits well. I find them to fit well but many have noted that the nozzle is on the short side and some have placed spacers before the tips, effectively extending the nozzle.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 11, 2020)

Khalid762 said:


> Need recommendations for my first iem, I'm looking to spend under $50. I enjoy a warm sound signature. Would the Blon bl 03 be the best option along with an upgraded cable  or are there better options in that price bracket ?



*BLON BL-03* is a good option. But u might need to top up a bit on aftermarket tips (longer tips) as the stock fit is bad for a lot of people due to the too short nozzle. Personally I like spinfit CP 100 and 145 on it, but some also do a reverse KZ starline or use other aftermarket tips or spacer mods. Aftermarket cable is a plus/minus, the stock cable earhooks are stiff and tend to yank the IEM out of the ear. BLON BL-03 is good for timbre and tonality, but not the best for technicalities, so if u are looking for a very technical IEM for critical listening or something with very complex music/fast movements, you might need to consider a hybrid/multi BA type IEM.

If u can still find the *TFZ Tequila1* on Aliexpress, they are clearing sales now, it was about $53 USD when I last bought it at the last sale, slightly above your budget. It was north of $100 before, very warm and bassy (basshead set). Technicalities are average, non fatiguing, good soundstage and timbre, good fit and accessories.

Over these 2, I would recommend the *Final Audio E3000 *if u can find one, usually about $40 - 50 USD, warm and mildly V shaped, good timbre and tonality, non fatiguing, excellent soundstage and imaging. Mids are quite well done and vocals are well balanced. Only thing is it has a crappy non detachable noodle thin microphonic cable. I manage to eliminate most of the microphonics by using a shirt clip or wearing it over ear, but the longevity of a non detachable cable is another issue. Midbass is a bit slow and nebulous. Isolation is bad, so also not the best option to be used on the go, and it is very power hungry, needs an amp to scale to its best performance.


----------



## Sam L

baskingshark said:


> *BLON BL-03* is a good option. But u might need to top up a bit on aftermarket tips (longer tips) as the stock fit is bad for a lot of people due to the too short nozzle. Personally I like spinfit CP 100 and 145 on it, but some also do a reverse KZ starline or use other aftermarket tips or spacer mods. Aftermarket cable is a plus/minus, the stock cable earhooks are stiff and tend to yank the IEM out of the ear. BLON BL-03 is good for timbre and tonality, but not the best for technicalities, so if u are looking for a very technical IEM for critical listening or something with very complex music/fast movements, you might need to consider a hybrid/multi BA type IEM.
> 
> If u can still find the *TFZ Tequila1* on Aliexpress, they are clearing sales now, it was about $53 USD when I last bought it at the last sale, slightly above your budget. It was north of $100 before, very warm and bassy (basshead set). Technicalities are average, non fatiguing, good soundstage and timbre, good fit and accessories.
> 
> Over these 2, I would recommend the *Final Audio E3000 *if u can find one, usually about $40 - 50 USD, warm and mildly V shaped, good timbre and tonality, non fatiguing, excellent soundstage and imaging. Mids are quite well done. Only thing is it has a crappy non detachable noodle thin microphonic cable. I manage to eliminate most of the microphonics by using a shirt clip or wearing it over ear, but the longevity of a non detachable able is another issue. Midbass is a bit slow and nebulous. Isolation is bad, so also not the best option to be used on the go, and it is very power hungry, needs an amp to scale to its best performance.


Ah, good call on the heat shrink / ear hooks. I used a eyelash scissor to remove them, allows the blon 03 to sit in place much easier for my ears.


----------



## baskingshark

Sam L said:


> Ah, good call on the heat shrink / ear hooks. I used a eyelash scissor to remove them, allows the blon 03 to sit in place much easier for my ears.



Ya i saw some folks cut open the earhooks or remould them using a hair dryer. Cutting the earhooks also may allow the BLON BL-03 to be worn cable down (u might need to swap the earpieces around first though). Takes quite a bit of effort to settle the cable and tips issue on the BLON BL-03, but once it fits well, the effort is well worth it.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 11, 2020)

Which reminds me it's all stock stuff except I ripped the mesh off and replaced it with a ring of cotton. But when I heard the BL-03 my initial impression something among the lines of: "Jesus, how aggressive is the V shape of every other headgear I've owned if this still sounds V shaped to my ears but far less so."

Edit: There's probably at least one headphone I owned that sounds like if someone took the Delta Airlines Billboard Earphones and reversed the signature.


----------



## IEManiac

Khalid762 said:


> Need recommendations for my first iem, I'm looking to spend under $50. I enjoy a warm sound signature. Would the Blon bl 03 be the best option along with an upgraded cable  or are there better options in that price bracket ?


BQEYZ KB100


----------



## jeejack

There are many good starter iem's in this price range. Blon is one of them. Try reading the forum to get an idea. I can recomand what i like Tin T2/T2 plus, Kbear 04, CCA C12, AS10


----------



## Khalid762

Thank you to everyone that took the time to reply to my comment. It seems that I’m even more confused now than I was initially.   I don’t want anything with bloated bass. The reason I prefer a warm sound signature is because I’m sensitive to sibilance which automatically disqualifies technical iems. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## IEManiac

Khalid762 said:


> Thank you to everyone that took the time to reply to my comment. It seems that I’m even more confused now than I was initially.   I don’t want anything with bloated bass. The reason I prefer a warm sound signature is because I’m sensitive to sibilance which automatically disqualifies technical iems. Any help would be greatly appreciated


BQEYZ KB100


----------



## Khalid762

IEManiac said:


> BQEYZ KB100



Do you reckon it is a worthy upgrade over the blon bl03?


----------



## IEManiac (Sep 11, 2020)

Khalid762 said:


> Do you reckon it is a worthy upgrade over the blon bl03?


Absolutely. Unlike the over-rated, hyped BL03, the KB100 does not suffer from bloated bass and emasculated highs.

iBasso IT00 at $79 may also be right up your alley.


----------



## Slater

IEManiac said:


> BQEYZ KB100





IEManiac said:


> Absolutely. Unlike the over-rated, hyped BL03, the KB100 does not suffer from bloated bass and emasculated highs.
> 
> iBasso IT00 at $79 may also be right up your alley.



I second the KB100. Also the TinHifi T2 Plus is an excellent choice.


----------



## nraymond

Slater said:


> I second the KB100. Also the TinHifi T2 Plus is an excellent choice.



Also the Smabat NCO and JadeAudio EA1.


----------



## cqtek

Khalid762 said:


> Need recommendations for my first iem, I'm looking to spend under $50. I enjoy a warm sound signature. Would the Blon bl 03 be the best option along with an upgraded cable  or are there better options in that price bracket ?





Slater said:


> I second the KB100. Also the TinHifi T2 Plus is an excellent choice.



I agree, I prefer the Tin HiFi T2 Plus, to the Blon BL-03.
And I take this opportunity to link my recently published review about them:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t2-plus.24452/reviews#item-review-24304

On top, in warm sound, I would put my dear NS Audio NS3, although, it is also a little more expensive...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ns-audio-ns3.23955/reviews#item-review-22679


----------



## Nimweth

Khalid762 said:


> Thank you to everyone that took the time to reply to my comment. It seems that I’m even more confused now than I was initially.   I don’t want anything with bloated bass. The reason I prefer a warm sound signature is because I’m sensitive to sibilance which automatically disqualifies technical iems. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Try CCA CA16 ( can be had for under $50 at Ali Express), Tin T2 plus or Smabat NCO.


----------



## Sebulr

FutureLegend70 said:


> Thought I'd do a mini write up on these M17 earphones from a company called Kuulaa, up there in Shenzhen, these were £7 bar a couple of pennies and a promo code from amazon.
> For that money you aren't gonna get any decent are you...... Well you are.
> 
> These are a ridiculous price for the sound if I'm being honest, you should not be getting this kind of quality or sound for what you're paying.
> ...


Just got mine today, thanks for the heads up. They are quite bassy😊. More sub bass than the blon bl-03. Treble is quite tame but pretty detailed for £7. Only have about 30minutes with them so far, they remind me of some old Sony extra bass jobbys from about ten years ago. Might order a back up pair. Kick drums sound really nice. Might be too much bass for some people. But I like em. 
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dharmasteve (Sep 11, 2020)

Sebulr said:


> Just got mine today, thanks for the heads up. They are quite bassy😊. More sub bass than the blon bl-03. Treble is quite tame but pretty detailed for £7. Only have about 30minutes with them so far, they remind me of some old Sony extra bass jobbys from about ten years ago. Might order a back up pair. Kick drums sound really nice. Might be too much bass for some people. But I like em.
> Thanks for the heads up.


Me too. At first I put on a large narrow bore tip on. If I use stock tips I always get let down. Big bass but pleasant without much bleed. Really nice sounding with surprising resolution. The Blon 03 has a bit more magic and mystery in the mids, but for £6.99 on the day, great value. They remind me of the Cambridge SE1 even in their sound. Nice to have a set to wear down.

Edit. Mids are a bit recessed and treble is a bit tame, but still nice.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

So ... on the subject of the T2+ I was going to report on... I lent it to someone else to get a second opinion, and in the 5 minutes they had it, they immediately broke it!

The MMCX connector was a little loose in a housing, and the housing detached. They tried to reinsert the connector, but did so into the nozzle! [The eartip had also detached.] Now, the grille is smashed in.

In this person's defense, they are not familiar with IEMs. This wasn't the T2's fault. I found it to have great fit for a TinHifi product. For the first time, no tip rolling or cable swapping! But I can't bear to hear how it sounds now. I can post my impressions from notes over the past few days of listening, but I may be stuck with a damaged unit for now.

Be warned that n00bs can wreck your Chi-Fi! Anyway, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## chinmie

ShakeThoseCans said:


> They tried to reinsert the connector, but did so into the nozzle!



darn it.. i can feel the pain... 
i also hate it when "casual users" removing earphones from their ears by tugging the wires.. just like when people pull electric sockets off the wall by pulling the cable. 
lesson learned: i would never lend my gears to non-hobbyists without strict supervision


----------



## JEHL

Speaking of BQEYZ. Is there any difference between KB1 and KB100 in sound?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

chinmie said:


> darn it.. i can feel the pain...
> i also hate it when "casual users" removing earphones from their ears by tugging the wires.. just like when people pull electric sockets off the wall by pulling the cable.
> lesson learned: i would never lend my gears to non-hobbyists without strict supervision



Yes - I had just turned my back for 5 minutes to get a drink. Lesson learned, I guess.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Yes - I had just turned my back for 5 minutes to get a drink. Lesson learned, I guess.



Sorry to hear this friend, lucky it ain't a summitFI set.

I remember a few years ago I left my IEM with cable on a table and my dog happily chewed the cable, lucky the chewed part was the 3.5 mm male part and not the IEM!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeah, I was just thinking how heartbroken I would have been if I had picked up one of the $150 IEMs I was contemplating during the sale, and then this happened!

Well, maybe I can get another one. At least these are affordable.

EDIT: Needless to say, I will be keeping my brand new, unopened CA16 close at hand. And I just got CP800 tips for it, too.


----------



## Slater

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Yes - I had just turned my back for 5 minutes to get a drink. Lesson learned, I guess.



When ChiFi is involved:


----------



## IEManiac

JEHL said:


> Speaking of BQEYZ. Is there any difference between KB1 and KB100 in sound?


Yes. The former is bassy V, the latter is balanced.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 13, 2020)

My TRN V90s arrived, only six weeks since ordering! Excited to join the new wave of chi fi.

First impressions after a couple of hours or so on stock tips and cable:

Really comfortable despite the size, they seem to be made for my ears. No idea if that will apply to longer sessions.

Impressively detailed bass and quite a lot of it, good separation, nice treble, vocals are a bit recessed and lacking detail for my liking with some recordings, also some recordings sound slightly tinny (tinny = metallic) somewhere in the upper mids to treble it seemed like. Only with some recordings though.

They made some of the drums in the Darkwave tracks (This Cold Night mostly) i was listening to sound thinner than they're already meant to. May not be great iems for goths.

These are absolutely amazing for Techno.

Guess that's a V shape as everyone has noted.

For reference my go to IEMs for the last few years have been the Oriveti New Primacy. The V90s are not quite at the same level (and have a different signature) but they're not far off (when i don't find them sounding slightly thin/clinical in some tracks) which is quite impressive given they're about an 8th of the price the Oriveti's originally cost.


Anyone else find them slightly metallic/clinical occasionally??

*Edit. Just used these as monitors for mixing (DJ, not engineer...) and i have to say they're super fun at this, its like being at a gig in front of a speaker stack kinda. Gobs of slightly loose base and lots of space in the mix... ah it takes me back...


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Fat Larry said:


> Anyone else find them slightly metallic occasionally??



Funny you should say that. I was watching BGGAR's review of the CA16 (I think), and he brought in the V90 for comparison.

He then said that this practice was not likely to occur in the future, because the V90 is past its prime. It's no longer a top item in its tier, he argued, because he just noticed that it sounds metallic, I guess compared to the newer designs.

The thing is, it seems a number of people were trying to put this in words in the initial reviews. I heard people referring to a "dry" sound with the V90, and that's a word I would have used to describe it. It was lacking a certain ... soul, especially in the treble.

I use my V90 when I have bass-heavy tracks. It can do things with the bass that I haven't seen in a $30 IEM. It's pretty crisp and clear, overall. But I found it lacking 'sparkle' [as did a number of people] with treble. It's wasn't exactly a 'metallic KZ' or a 'steel drums' situation, but it seemed like some of the emotion of a piece had been thrown out into vacuum.

So I think that the V90 is a very capable IEM, and it looks cool and generally fits people. But I think a kind of 'metallic' tone has been with it from the very beginning, and it wasn't always acknowledged.

I don't know if I ever posted impressions of the V90, possibly making myself a hypocrite by not mentioning the tuning issue. I have notes from back then, I should check them out.


----------



## Fat Larry

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Funny you should say that. I was watching BGGAR's review of the CA16 (I think), and he brought in the V90 for comparison.
> 
> He then said that this practice was not likely to occur in the future, because the V90 is past its prime. It's no longer a top item in its tier, he argued, because he just noticed that it sounds metallic, I guess compared to the newer designs.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I consider myself a novice when it comes to this IEM business (i tend to find a couple models every few years and stick with them) so it's nice to hear some of my impressions validated.  I searched after i posted that and see that a few reviews mention a clinical sound sometimes, perhaps that's what they were alluding to.

I believe i noticed an incidence of sibilance, but i can't remember the track it was in.

Still have some C10's on the way and I might pick up some Blon BL-03's as well. Sounds like they have a similar, slightly more balanced sound.

If the V90s are out of date what has replaced them?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Sep 12, 2020)

Well, what your post suggested to me is that your ears work 

Because the V90 is precise, it has great bass, real thump and power behind it. The treble is modest. But that's the thing, I think they went a little too far in making the treble "polite." Or it is just slanted towards the bass tuning.

Looking back, the initial reviews posted on Head-Fi seem to be accurate. They accurately characterize the strengths of the V90, which are many. But they talk about "dryness" and how the upper register is "thin."

I agree, and think that it's really an issue with that part of the register. The bass is plenty soul-ful.

Back then, lots of people were talking about it being a killer bass performer at the price, which is still true. But some people were also saying that they use it as a generalist IEM, that it could function as their one and only IEM.

I was like, "what?" I can see how it was one of the best choices at $32 and if that was all you had. But I could never use it for most acoustic music. So I thought that there was a tendency to overlook a less-than-natural upper tuning. This persisted.

Go look at the reviews for it on this site. I think they capture it accurately, including the thin upper register. I tend to watch and read a variety of reviewers and websites in order to get a more three-dimensional understanding of the IEMs. [Four-dimensional if we factor in time, and looking back.]

C10s and BL-03s are still great. I'm hoping the BL-05s will be the better-fitting BL-03.

I'm not sure what, if anything, has replaced the V90. Maybe the CA16 is that good, but I just need that one to be better than C10 or ZS-10 Pro. The ZAX or whatever is said to be highly capable, but I know very little about it.

EDIT: BTW I'm still fairly new to IEMs myself, but I had a similar experience with the V90 as you indicate.


----------



## pfloyd

I think the many different impressions and experiences people are having with the V90s is due to the variation of sound damping of the highly hydrophilic polymer membrane under the metal nozzle mesh. Like some other IEMs with this polymer membrane (TRN BA5, Blon Bl03 among others),  if I left them in my ears all night sometimes one or even both sides would totally cut out until they dried out. Remove the polymer membrane, replace the metal guard, and get a better and more consistent midrange and treble response with no loss of sound due to moisture ymmv of course.


----------



## Fat Larry

Looks like it could be good to try but at teh same time surely it's there for a reason. Are your V90s still working well? I tend to use my cheaper (actually most of my) IEMs when i'm cycling so it may not be such a good move to take out the moisture guard for me. Still if that would help balance out the V90s it could be well worth it.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 12, 2020)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Well, what your post suggested to me is that your ears work
> 
> Because the V90 is precise, it has great bass, real thump and power behind it. The treble is modest. But that's the thing, I think they went a little too far in making the treble "polite." Or it is just slanted towards the bass tuning.
> 
> ...



Ha, actually i have mild tinnitus and very very slight hearing loss at the most upper end of the normal human spectrum. You might say my treble's rolled off. I tend to be treble sensitive and don't go for any headphones that antagonise this. If you know the original V-Moda Crossfade M-100s? Very v shaped sounding closed back cans, those things damned well hurt me to listen to the were so bright to me.

I have ordered the BL-03's, sounds like i should have just gone straight for them. Thanks for the tip on BGGAR i like his style.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 12, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> Ha, actually i have mild tinnitus and very very slight hearing loss at the most upper end of the normal human spectrum. I tend to be treble sensitive and don't go for any headphones that antagonise this. If you know the original V-Moda Crossfade M-100s , very v shaped sounding closed back cans, those things damned well hurt me to listen to the were so bright to me.
> 
> I have ordered the BL-03's, sounds like i should have just gone straight for them. Thanks for the tip on BGGAR i like his style.


I think BL-05s may be the BL-03 without most of the BL-03's pitfalls like

1. I find it a bit too bassy, even bassier than what I'm personally used to (not just midbass as lots of people would like to claim either, I find it very subbassy too).

2. Mesh is hydrophilic . Although every single IEM I've used suffers from this (yes, every single IEM I had eventually muffles due to caught moisture, the BL-03 was no exception either, or I lend it to my big brother and when he returns it... why is it like completely clogged in earwax? and then I can't remove it because it's stuck to said cloth), it's probably easier to list which ones use non cloth dustproof networks, or otherwise hydrophobic ones. I ripped the mesh out of my BL-03 and made a ring of cotton to put it as a replacement.

3. Looks like a weird cross between an earbud and an IEM which may have made it ideal to wear cable down, but comes with a cable that is only usable over ear (atrocious ear mold at that). This along with the short nozzle makes the fit of this kinda horrible. First time took me almost 3 minutes to get any decent fit. I'm down to about 20 seconds and I'm still improving this time nearly 4 months later. I ordered some Sednaearfits since they're long tips and supposedly able to seal with a shallow insertion and the Zonie so it hopefully doesn't tug the BL-03 out of my ears like stock cable does.

4. I don't own it, but from what I hear it's the ATH-M40x of IEM. Very tonally correct, little micro detailing capabilities as well as non existent imaging capabilities, making both vintage sounding. Soundstage in an IEM is still an alien concept to me so what do I know about IEMs. Right?

Best and also most flawed piece of audio equipment I've put on my ears is probably what I'd like to describe my experience with the BL-03 so far.

Edit: Does anyone actually own the BL-05s already?


----------



## Fat Larry

JEHL said:


> I think BL-05s may be the BL-03 without most of the BL-03's pitfalls like
> 
> 1. I find it a bit too bassy, even bassier than what I'm personally used to (not just midbass as lots of people would like to claim either, I find it very subbassy too).
> 
> ...



Jeez that doesn't sound promising. 

Reading your post i realised i was talking about the ATH-M40x not the V-Moda's. Can't stand the M40x's sound.


----------



## JEHL

Fat Larry said:


> Jeez that doesn't sound promising.
> 
> Reading your post i realised i was talking about the ATH-M40x not the V-Moda's. Can't stand the M40x's sound.


Hopefully I don't offend you... I've read probably over 100 pages about the ATH-M40x and this is the ONLY time I ever seen anyone calling M40x bright. But again I have yet to find a way to audition it.

My BL-03 experience goes something like this. Big, sustained boost from 35Hz to 70Hz that slowly decays until 400Hz, followed by a slight shout at 2kHz and then from there is: Dip, spike at 5kHz, dip, spike at 9kHz, big dip, smaller spike at 13kHz and then just rolls off at around 14.5kHz or so. 

And I wonder if it sounds like I'm just trashing the BL-03 here and or that its treble performance is all over the place... But I don't have enough experience to know if these spikes are intentional or accidental, and again still better than anything I've had up to this point anyway.

Does that line with you ATH-M40x experience?


----------



## Fat Larry

JEHL said:


> Hopefully I don't offend you... I've read probably over 100 pages about the ATH-M40x and this is the ONLY time I ever seen anyone calling M40x bright. But again I have yet to find a way to audition it.
> 
> My BL-03 experience goes something like this. Big, sustained boost from 35Hz to 70Hz that slowly decays until 400Hz, followed by a slight shout at 2kHz and then from there is: Dip, spike at 5kHz, dip, spike at 9kHz, big dip, smaller spike at 13kHz and then just rolls off at around 14.5kHz or so.
> 
> ...



Honestly i tried them once, years ago. It was like being stabbed in the hearing. Couldn't stand them and never gave them another chance. 

BL-03 impressions seems quite checkered. Some people claiming they're $30 iems that can keep up with $3000 iems and some saying the fit is difficult and sound is just fairly good if you can get them to fit.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 12, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> Honestly i tried them once, years ago. It was like being stabbed in the hearing. Couldn't stand them and never gave them another chance.
> 
> BL-03 impressions seems quite checkered. Some people claiming they're $30 iems that can keep up with $3000 iems and some saying the fit is difficult and sound is just fairly good if you can get them to fit.


I wonder if there's an accurate EQ for windows out there, I think with an EQ I could try flattening the 5kHz and 9kHz spikes, but I dunno what EQ would allow me to flatten spikes without affecting the surrounding dips and cause it to sound dark in return.

I remember Slater telling me to EQ my BL-03 until I percieve it as true neutral and then search from there. I don't think I know an EQ precise enough for this purpose.

Did I mention the BL-03 is the least bright headgear I've put in my ears despite said spikes? That being said idiot me let go the only chance to audition the Sennheiser HD600. Could have been the most neutral thing I've ever heard for all I know.

Edit: Also feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here, but from what I read the ATH-M40x seems to also have fit issues with most people like the BL-03. So those spikes could be from me not getting a good coupling rather than just being designed that way.

I think JVC Spiral Dots make amazing anti spike eartips as well, so maybe your BL-03 should work great with them... Just a wild guess though. I'm going with Sednaearfits myself.


----------



## chinmie

I've only tried my friend's M40X a few years ago, and not for a long period of time (just a couple of songs), but i remember thinking it's quite good for the price, and i didn't remember finding any annoying frequency spikes anywhere.. quite flat-ish/balanced.


----------



## PhonoPhi

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Well, what your post suggested to me is that your ears work
> 
> Because the V90 is precise, it has great bass, real thump and power behind it. The treble is modest. But that's the thing, I think they went a little too far in making the treble "polite." Or it is just slanted towards the bass tuning.
> 
> ...


CA16 is definitely a great improvement on C10 to my ears (and being newer, about twice the price, and more drivers - it logically should). CA16 has the same as gentle as possible treble with still resolving mids plus a very smooth DD/BA transition (the best feature to me).
Now ZAX is a twin of CA16 with a slightly more treble. The above-mentioned BGGR prefers CA16 (not surprisingly to me).

Newer generation of ZS10 pro is C10 pro, both are V, and the treble is rich. 

Given the same driver count and similar original price, the difference from ZS10 pro to C10 pro is not night and day (as with CA16 vs. C10).


----------



## Fat Larry

He's quite convincing. It was his review that convinced me to get the BL-03s, though they were on my radar. Now the CA16's and maybe c12s are entering the my sights... I might hold off for a while and maybe grab them on a sale if one comes up. 

I need to get my JH Roxannes reshelled and save up for some Xelentos that i've wanted for ages, not mess about more chifi sets, even if they're fun... and so cheap.. ok maybe just one more...


----------



## Rigatake5

Is there a decent wireless cable for my Zs 10 pro and Blon 03? Because these earphones Are used mostly when I’m doing physical activity. Most reviews of these kind of cables are awful.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Rigatake5 said:


> Is there a decent wireless cable for my Zs 10 pro and Blon 03? Because these earphones Are used mostly when I’m doing physical activity. Most reviews of these kind of cables are awful.


Check out the TRN BT 20S Pro modules, or any of their previous versions. They should work just fine for your needs.


----------



## pmvaldon

Good earphone options for a detailed, holographic sound under 100?


----------



## tgx78

pmvaldon said:


> Good earphone options for a detailed, holographic sound under 100?



NF Audio NM2
or
ISN Audio D02


----------



## IEMusic

ShakeThoseCans said:


> The MMCX connector was a little loose in a housing, and the housing detached. They tried to reinsert the connector, but did so into the nozzle! [The eartip had also detached.] Now, the grille is smashed in.
> 
> *In this person's defense, they are not familiar with IEMs.* This wasn't the T2's fault. I found it to have great fit for a TinHifi product. For the first time, no tip rolling or cable swapping! But I can't bear to hear how it sounds now. I can post my impressions from notes over the past few days of listening, but I may be stuck with a damaged unit for now.
> 
> Be warned that n00bs can wreck your Chi-Fi! Anyway, I'll see what I can do.


In defense?  How old is that person?  If a child, I understand.  If an adult, not to be too mean, but how does one have no clue how to match a plug, or at least look before inserting.  Sticking things in wrong....ummm....nevermind.


----------



## IEMusic

tgx78 said:


> NF Audio NM2
> or
> ISN Audio D02


or NF Audio NA2 if wanting a good amount of bass, but not too much.  The NA2 is a bit more detailed to me, but I think the D02 images better.  Clarity and resolution are equally good on both.  The D02 also has potent bass.  I’ve yet to hear the NM2/+ though.


----------



## Turkleton

tgx78 said:


> *NF Audio NM2*
> or
> ISN Audio D02



Wholeheartedly second this... I got mine 5 days ago and all I can say is "Wow" and "Damn, this site is gonna burn a hole through my wallet." 

It's a W shaped iem with a really natural, coherent sound. Detailed highs and vocals with well controlled bass (if you love boomy bass, stay away)

Disclaimer: I'm a noob when it comes to this; I just understood today what metallic treble in BAs can sound like'. I was A/B-ing between ZS10 Pro's and NM2's and the difference (admittedly not upon unboxing) is light and day - i think my brain was used to the ZS10 Pro sound and took some time to adjust.

Vocals are not recessed and don't become shouty even at high volumes. Treble does not get sibilant (some head-fiers like to test with Evanescence - Bring Me To Life, no pain!) I was listening to a live recording of Collective Soul - The World I Know at the Paste Magazine studio and everything was just beautifully clear. Vocals forward and clear; acoustic guitar, natural. When I listened again with my ZS10 Pro's, the vocals were shouty and the guitars slightly sibilant. To clarify, I like to listen at high volume - about 80% to 100% volume on android (LG V30), depending on the track.

I was listening to Lose Somebody by Kygo and One Republic - this is where it hit me on metallic treble and timbre. Ryan Tedder's voice just sounded so melodic and nuanced on the NM2s - my ZS10 Pro's made it sound like exact tones were played to reproduce his voice. It didn't have the right vibration or natural sound. 

I must say though, I didn't feel this way after my first listen. It's like if you've been drinking soda all your life, then one week you're forced to drink only water. Suddenly you find sodas to be unbelievably sweet and you just can't enjoy them like you used to. These might not blow you away on day one - listen to them a few days, go back to your old IEMs and then you'll realize just how good you have it with these. 

I know that I'm comparing a $100 IEM with a $27 IEM - but it's all I got. My only other $100 IEM was bought three years ago (Musicmaker TK12 - still going for $78 now) and I much prefer the ZS10 Pro's over them.


----------



## Rigatake5

Yes, those are top of my list ( , however, there's a lack of reviews on those


SiggyFraud said:


> Check out the TRN BT 20S Pro modules, or any of their previous versions. They should work just fine for your needs.


 Do you think the TRN BT20S PRO is better than the FIIO UTWS1?


----------



## IEMusic

Turkleton said:


> Wholeheartedly second this... I got mine 5 days ago and all I can say is "Wow" and "Damn, this site is gonna burn a hole through my wallet."
> 
> It's a W shaped iem with a really natural, coherent sound. Detailed highs and vocals with well controlled bass (if you love boomy bass, stay away)
> 
> ...


I think both of those IEMs sound MUCH better than their prices would suggest.  I completely agree with you about the differences.


----------



## Fat Larry (Sep 13, 2020)

JEHL said:


> Edit: Also feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here, but from what I read the ATH-M40x seems to also have fit issues with most people like the BL-03. So those spikes could be from me not getting a good coupling rather than just being designed that way.



Are we talking about the same headphones? M40x's are over ear closed back headphones. I tried them once briefly a long time ago and they hurt. Doesn't really matter, and no offence taken, it's just, like, my opinion man.


----------



## Fat Larry

Turkleton said:


> To clarify, I like to listen at high volume - about 80% to 100% volume on android (LG V30), depending on the track.



You are going to damage your hearing if you do that for a long time. Seriously, look into it.


----------



## Turkleton

Fat Larry said:


> You are going to damage your hearing if you do that for a long time. Seriously, look into it.


Haha yeah, I only listen at full volume in spurts. Ever since I got married I haven't really had the time to sit down for a long music listening session - perks of having a wife, she saves your ears


----------



## SiggyFraud

Rigatake5 said:


> Yes, those are top of my list ( , however, there's a lack of reviews on those
> 
> Do you think the TRN BT20S PRO is better than the FIIO UTWS1?


They're cheaper, that's for sure. Other than that - no idea. I'm still waiting for my BT 20S Pro to arrive this week, and I never tried the Fiio.


----------



## Fat Larry

Turkleton said:


> Haha yeah, I only listen at full volume in spurts. Ever since I got married I haven't really had the time to sit down for a long music listening session - perks of having a wife, she saves your ears



Man i wish i had a wife, she might save me some money on this hobby. 

But in all seriousness what i do have is mild tinnitus. It doesn't bother me too much even though i'm seldom without it, but i am damned scared of it getting any worse. It drives some people to suicide. 

Isolation is part of the reason i love iems as it enables lower volumes as well as shutting the world out. Honestly don't even do it just a little bit unless you want to end up with a mosquito in your ear 24/7 or potentially something far louder.


----------



## chinmie

Rigatake5 said:


> Yes, those are top of my list ( , however, there's a lack of reviews on those
> 
> Do you think the TRN BT20S PRO is better than the FIIO UTWS1?



one thing for sure, the Pro wins on ease of charging, and battery case. i haven't tested the Fiio, but i had the older BT20 and BT20S. 

if you want to use the ZS10 Pro, it's better to use the older BT20, or jump straight to the newest Pro version, because the BT20S produce audible hiss. for the Blon you can use any of them. 

after i bought the Pro, I'm like it so much that i bought a couple of more connectors and sold some of my BT20S. 

bonus point: it's also easy to convert them to wired by using 2pin cables straight to the connectors (here i use the stock Blon cable because it's lightweight)


----------



## unifutomaki

Knowledge Zenith's finest release yet...? 

​


----------



## DynamicEars

unifutomaki said:


> Knowledge Zenith's finest release yet...?
> 
> ​



indeed they are beautiful. Really love that Bat-ear design. They should hook Pattinson to advertise them.
More importantly how is the sound? impressions and comparisons?


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 14, 2020)

DynamicEars said:


> indeed they are beautiful. Really love that Bat-ear design. They should hook Pattinson to advertise them.
> More importantly how is the sound? impressions and comparisons?



*KZ ZAX: zero-hour impressions*

Despite the driver count (1DD + 7BA per side), these are much easier to drive than the Moondrop SSR
Excellent fit. No sharp edges on the faceplate = no outer ear pain
Everyone wants to know whether the vents are real. Two things are true at the same time. The vents are real. At the same time, covering them makes no _perceptible_ difference to how they sound.
The ZAX are the picture of multi-driver refinement. They are not "neutral" per se, but they sound smooth and coherent, delivering clarity in the mids and treble without being overbearing. I detect no harshness or sibilance. (In this single respect it already kicks the TRN VX's butt while costing less!)
The bass is tight and punchy. There is some sub-bass presence but the mid-bass is more prominent.
I haven't made up my mind about the technical aspects like imaging, timbre and soundstage.


----------



## OklahKekW

*CCA CA16 *sounds almost the same/slightly different tuning and its cheaper (only just a bit). So unless you really like the design of *KZ ZAX*, CA16 looks to be the better deal if you prefer more neutral in comparison.

_Tomato or Tomatoe_


----------



## unifutomaki

For what it's worth, the ZAX has a more conventional housing shape and nozzle width than the CA16, the latter of which has caused fit and tip problems for at least 1 reviewer. It is of the same design lineage as the ZSN(Pro)(X) and the ZS10 Pro. The dynamic driver on the ZAX is also larger at 10mm (and is probably KZ's latest Xun driver) compared to the CA16's 7mm.


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> *KZ ZAX: zero-hour impressions*
> 
> The vents are real.



Thankfully this has finally been settled! Thank you sir


----------



## Fat Larry

How's the isolation on the CA16? Actually what is a "good" chifi set with lots of isolation?


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Thankfully this has finally been settled! Thank you sir



​
Indeed. You can see through one of the rear vent holes to the front vent and air passes through unimpeded (based on my very unscientific blow test)


----------



## kranti

Looking to buy IEMs with mic, would like your suggestions

Best under 50$
Best under 30$
Best value for money
Not looking for anything bass heavy preferably an all rounder. Will be mostly used for calls, music(pop, trance, rap) & gaming.

As of now, my picks from searches, KBEAR kb04, BQEYZ kb1, JadeAudio Ea1 or EA3(not available for 30 anymore , at 40$)
Brand is not a problem.
Thx for you help.


----------



## IEMusic

kranti said:


> Looking to buy IEMs with mic, would like your suggestions
> 
> Best under 50$
> Best under 30$
> ...


The most versatile option would be to get the IEM you want, that has a removable cable, and get a cable like this with a mic.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000272626428.html


----------



## unifutomaki

kranti said:


> Looking to buy IEMs with mic, would like your suggestions
> 
> Best under 50$
> Best under 30$
> ...



Both of the JadeAudios have wonky tuning so you probably don't want those. For around US$50 you can't go wrong with the TinHifi T2 Plus, though you'll have to get the mic cable separately.. If you only have 30 dollars, the KB04 is pretty well received, however it is on the bass heavy side. CCA C10 is a great value these days for what you get, if you don't mind the somewhat meh looks.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 14, 2020)

kranti said:


> Looking to buy IEMs with mic, would like your suggestions
> 
> Best under 50$
> Best under 30$
> ...



I've tried all in your list except Jade Audio EA1.

*KBEAR KB04* is quite a good sub $30 set. Good in technicalities, just the timbre isn't the best and it can get occasionally hot in the upper mids/lower treble. Mild V shaped, so quite all rounder for most genres.

*Jade Audio EA3 *- about average when compared to the current CHIFI budget sets, bright V shaped. In fact it has sibilance and get very hot in the treble, so not the best for treble sensitive folks. Nice subbass extension and quantity. Soundstage is very good, so will be a good gaming set. Technicalities above average, but not class leading.

*BQEYZ KB1* - well done balanced V shaped, above average technicalities, not hot in the treble, quite underrated. Would consider it all rounder too. Has some midbass bleed though.



U might wanna read about the *KZ ZS10 Pro*, good technicalities, a bit hot in the treble/upper mids and bass not the tightest (it is bassy), but very good value. Timbre not the best though.
*TRN STM* is not bad too, has tuning filters that ain't gimmicks. Quite good technicalities and coherent tuning. Poor timbre and thin note weight though. Bass on the lighter side as per your OP.

If u are not looking for bass heavy stuff, check out the *HZSound Heart Mirror* and *CVJ CS8 *- neutralish bright sets, the former has great timbre and tonality without being overly harsh, while the latter has good technicalities and not bad timbre for a multi driver hybrid.

There's some banned stuff which we can't talk about unfortunately, which are also quite good for the price.


----------



## DynamicEars

unifutomaki said:


> ​
> Indeed. You can see through one of the rear vent holes to the front vent and air passes through unimpeded (based on my very unscientific blow test)



have you try to close all the vents with tape (if you are willing) and hear them if they have any differences? how is the open air soundstage. I really like the black knight color scheme!


----------



## unifutomaki

DynamicEars said:


> have you try to close all the vents with tape (if you are willing) and hear them if they have any differences? how is the open air soundstage. I really like the black knight color scheme!



Yes, I've tried that, and I haven't been able to perceive any differences. I can't hear any sound leakage out of the front vents either. I'm still getting accustomed to the ZAX's presentation but the soundstage is fairly wide, if I close my eyes I can feel the music happening around me rather than inside my head. Complex compositions like Toto's Africa are rendered well, each instrument is perceptible when you listen for it.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 14, 2020)

I'll say this much about the ZAX: it's easy to forget they're KZs once you have them in your ears. I believe they have really turned a corner in terms of tuning with this release. I feel really good about having snagged these during the pre-sale phase for less than USD50, but I think these remain competitive in terms of build and sound quality at the USD60 RRP. Previous upmarket KZs have never really set the sales charts on fire, but the ZAX is something different.


----------



## kranti

baskingshark said:


> I've tried all in your list except Jade Audio EA1.
> 
> *KBEAR KB04* is quite a good sub $30 set. Good in technicalities, just the timbre isn't the best and it can get occasionally hot in the upper mids/lower treble. Mild V shaped, so quite all rounder for most genres.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the options. To be honest I am a newbie, have been buying from the same brand my phone's usually belong to. This my first time trying out other brands.

Can you give me your top 3 picks for 
1) Under 50$
2) Under 30$
Daily use. 
Easier for me to then find and compare their sound examples. Best way to be sure. Unfortunately there are very few reviews with sound sample. 

Thx for the help.


----------



## DynamicEars

unifutomaki said:


> Yes, I've tried that, and I haven't been able to perceive any differences. *I can't hear any sound leakage out of the front vents either.* I'm still getting accustomed to the ZAX's presentation but the soundstage is fairly wide, if I close my eyes I can feel the music happening around me rather than inside my head. Complex compositions like Toto's Africa are rendered well, each instrument is perceptible when you listen for it.



Thats a bit weird, are they have like thin plastic covering the inner shell? 

Nice impressions btw. Now you are tempting me


----------



## PhonoPhi

unifutomaki said:


> I'll say this much about the ZAX: it's easy to forget they're KZs once you have them in your ears. I believe they have really turned a corner in terms of tuning with this release. I feel really good about having snagged these during the pre-sale phase for less than USD50, but I think these remain competitive in terms of build and sound quality at the USD60 RRP. Previous upmarket KZs have never really set the sales charts on fire, but the ZAX is something different.


Well, and the secret is simple - just tame the treble... (I have CA16 that BGGR himself prefers to ZAX for a even tamer treble...)

I wish they would figure out some switch - since one can easily tame but not "untame"....

And to finish my rant, I bet if KZ IEMs were sent to the reviewers differently branded and as "free samples for those unbiased opinions", the perception would be way more positive


----------



## unifutomaki

DynamicEars said:


> Thats a bit weird, are they have like thin plastic covering the inner shell?
> 
> Nice impressions btw. Now you are tempting me



Passing air through the vent hole on the back does seem to get through to the front vents, so I doubt there's thin plastic covering the inner shell. It's more likely that since the DD is sort of recessed away from the front vents and is closer to the rear of the IEM where the nozzle is, whatever little sound leakage there is is difficult to make out. What I am quite certain of is that the ZAX are vented on both sides, but any tonal difference that exists from covering the front vents is too subtle to perceive.


----------



## Leo-rume

PhonoPhi said:


> I bet if KZ IEMs were sent to the reviewers differently branded and as "free samples for those unbiased opinions", the perception would be way more positive


Couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> And to finish my rant, I bet if KZ IEMs were sent to the reviewers differently branded and as "free samples for those unbiased opinions", the perception would be way more positive


Well, if they did it would be easy to tell who is the shiller after real consumers got it.


----------



## unifutomaki

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, if they did it would be easy to tell who is the shiller after real consumers got it.



Well I'm fairly new to the whole practice of describing audio gear, but one thing is for sure, I put my money into all my stuff


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> Well I'm fairly new to the whole practice of describing audio gear, but one thing is for sure, I put my money into all my stuff


When I said "real consumers", I meant paying people. So yes you are fine in my book.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Well, if they did it would be easy to tell who is the shiller after real consumers got it.


I am very happy with KZ/CCA (as a "real consumer"). They do different sound signatures. I bet many people are happy too. 

It is more of those dedicated reviewers chasing their unicorns of ideal pinna gains and perfect signatures of "totals", for whom KZ based on their price alone can't be right (IMHO certainty).


----------



## zenki

KZ/CCA's good for starters. 
Afterwards fly away to the empty pockets of universe


----------



## OklahKekW

It seems to be FOTM most of the time tho. Guess there are mostly two types of buyers. One that find something they find good and stick with it until a real 'gamechanger' arrives (once a year?) and the ones that keep chasing dragons every other week. 

The real dealbreaker seems to be QC tho. And occasionally there are some 'shillers' to (over)hype certain stuff which end up just 'okay'. Altho you see that more on youtube with the acclaimed: "own opinions yada yada yada. not biased yada yada, in no way influenced yada yada". 

But then again its the Internet, you shouldn't take anything at face value.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Sep 14, 2020)

kranti said:


> Looking to buy IEMs with mic, would like your suggestions
> 
> Best under 50$
> Best under 30$
> ...



Under $50
Music+Gaming - KB100. Get a $4 KZ cable with mic and sorted for calling as well.

Another option would be to try BLON BL03. Not that great for gaming but music and calls will be perfect on them.

Best under $30
Music, Calls, Gaming - D..T..6 Pro (mic version) Sadly, I can't list the name of brand but that model name should lead you to the the correct iem.

Another option suitable to you will be CCA C10. Musical, great soundstage+details (gaming) and has a mic version available.

Unfortunately, I haven't heard any of the models you have listed. Since you are a newbie, suggest you try with sub-$30 options learn more about your preferences and then slowly move up price points.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Sep 15, 2020)

From now on I will compare all Chifi to my best iem,  Sony's MDR-XB50AP. I paid $40. It's 4.2 stars on Sony's website.

I will compare all DAP's to my Shanling M0, my best one.

For a long time I was comparing CHIFI DAP's and IEM's only to my ears and listening to them now after comparing to other countries products has now made all CHIFI I have bought fails. 

Except for a couple CHIFI earbuds that are great, but I'm not a fan of the style.


----------



## unifutomaki

Frankly speaking, before I got into ChiFi I was knee deep in big box stores consumer rubbish and believed the next step was to save up for a pair of Shure SE215s. ChiFi saved me from the complacency and pricing model of the big name audio brands.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Sep 15, 2020)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> From now on I will compare all Chifi to my best iem,  Sony's MDR-XB50AP. I paid $40. It's 4.2 stars on Sony's website.
> 
> I will compare all DAP's to my Shanling M0, my best one.
> 
> ...


Oh, good old XB50-AP.
I had three pairs 
It is almost undestructible, even by teenagers (only down one pair for the moment, where 5+ pairs would be gone instead).

I think XB-50 still sound competitive.
I somehow always used it with smaller tips - less seal, and the bass is not so overwhelming as it could be 

The bores are quite narrow, so not much sound modulation by the tips.

So a good reference point.


----------



## chinmie

Dani157 said:


> Under $50
> Music+Gaming - KB100. Get a $4 KZ cable with mic and sorted for calling as well.
> 
> Another option would be to try BLON BL03. Not that great for gaming but music and calls will be perfect on them.
> ...



for FPS, i prefer the ZSX than the Blon, but for third person view like Ghost of Tsushima, for instance, i like the Blon (and the older ZS10 Pro too) better


----------



## IEManiac

kranti said:


> Looking to buy IEMs with mic, would like your suggestions
> 
> Best under 50$
> Best under 30$
> ...


$50 and under:

BQEYZ KC2
BQEYZ KB100
TIN T2+
TRN BA5


----------



## jlcsoft

Yesterday I decided to get the offer in Alixpress of the TFZ Nº3, 3rd, for 57,61€. This will be my first TFZ. I hope it impress me with it´s bass.


----------



## baskingshark

jlcsoft said:


> Yesterday I decided to get the offer in Alixpress of the TFZ Nº3, 3rd, for 57,61€. This will be my first TFZ. I hope it impress me with it´s bass.



If u are a basshead u will like it, very good subbass extension and quantity, though the bass isn't the most tight. Very good with bass forward music like EDM. Technicalities are also quite good other than an average soundstage. The accessories are pretty good, and isolation is also above average.
I sold mine away though, cause it got hot in the upper mids with louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), so best to play it only at soft to moderate volumes.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> I sold mine away though, cause it got hot in the upper mids with louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), so best to play it only at soft to moderate volumes.



That’s the double edged sword of the No 3. That kickin’ bass makes you want to turn up the volume, but the upper mids make you want to turn it down.

As long as I am able to resist the urge to crank up the volume, I love the No 3


----------



## Nimweth

Smabat NCO continues to impress. After even more burn in the resolution is extraordinary. Very wide frequency range, large soundstage and big bold presentation. The best DD bass I have heard from the Maze system, just like transmission line bass, natural, deep and airy. My new No. 1 DD IEM and very close to matching my best one, the TRI i3.


----------



## Nimweth

Look what came today! BL-03 Purple, BL-05s Green and C10 Pro. I'm going to be busy. Impressions and more images soon.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> Look what came today! BL-03 Purple, BL-05s Green and C10 Pro. I'm going to be busy. Impressions and more images soon.


Very Psychedelic. If we could only listen to colours.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> Very Psychedelic. If we could only listen to colours.


If you had synaesthesia, you could!


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> Very Psychedelic. If we could only listen to colours.


True, IEMs are in ears, but cables, they are a different story


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> If you had synaesthesia, you could!


I can taste them though.


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> True, IEMs are in ears, but cables, they are a different story


Cables sound delicious especially after stimulating the Sensory Cortex....one way or another.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> I can taste them though.


Grape and Mint flavour, I think!


----------



## kmmbd (Sep 16, 2020)

Just received the BLON BL-05s, and after listening to them for an hour I think it's time to share some first impressions.

Regarding the packaging and accessories: nothing has changed. Same old, as in: same old useless stuff. By now we all probably have a few spare eartips and cables trying to make the first BL-03 work so I guess we are well prepared.

_Cable: some generic BLON specific SPC cable, Tips: Spinfit CP-100_

This, IMHO, is the true _upgrade _to the BL-03 at least in terms of technicalities. The bass bloom is gone (and it takes away the analogue warmth along with it), a pretty neutral-ish midrange with just the slight hint of coloration/warmth, the treble is more up front than the BL-03 but not as on-your-face as the BL-05. Imaging, staging have improved noticeably over both of the previous releases, so has overall detail retrieval. Layering of instruments has esp been improved, instruments don't smear as much as they used to in the BL-03 or BL-05. Shoutiness is very much under control, going through my usual Avril Lavigne playlist and it's been fine.

There have been some subtle changes in the housing design. It's not the same as the BL-05. It's a bit more bulbous now, perhaps to accommodate the new driver. The color scheme is the biggest offender in my book but hey - I can't really see them when they're in my ears. Whether or not one should be donning these in public is a risk only the bravest among us can take.

TL;DR: these are good. Much better than BL-05. Need more time to asses the rest.


----------



## nraymond

kmmbd said:


> The color scheme is the biggest offender in my book but hey - I can't really see them when they're in my ears.



If you're into baking and listening to music at the same time, you could coordinate well thanks to that color:


----------



## unifutomaki

nraymond said:


> If you're into baking and listening to music at the same time, you could coordinate well thanks to that color:



Well... my Shanling Q1 is exactly this colour


----------



## Nimweth

kmmbd said:


> Just received the BLON BL-05s, and after listening to them for an hour I think it's time to share some first impressions.
> 
> Regarding the packaging and accessories: nothing has changed. Same old, as in: same old useless stuff. By now we all probably have a few spare eartips and cables trying to make the first BL-03 work so I guess we are well prepared.
> 
> ...


I really like the colour. When I first ordered the original BL-05 I was disappointed when the green version was withdrawn.


----------



## Nimweth

Some initial impressions of my latest arrivals:
C10 Pro: (Stock cable and tips) Definitely V shaped, solid clean and fast bass, somewhat recessed mids and bright treble with that emphasis in upper mids/lower treble. Average staging. Very similar to ZS10 pro. Needs more burn in. 
BL-05s: (Senlee hybrid cable, Spiral Dots) Warmish bass with nice tonality, mids more forward and good timbre. Treble is brightish but not harsh and has good extension. Staging very good. Very good OOTB.
BL-03 Purple: Much better fit with Spiral Dots and Hifi Hear SPC. More similar to the BL-05s in sound but slightly warmer and softer. A big improvement on the original, I suspect it has a different driver. Again very good OOTB.


----------



## seanwee

Nimweth said:


> Look what came today! BL-03 Purple, BL-05s Green and C10 Pro. I'm going to be busy. Impressions and more images soon.


I got a stroke reading the Blon boxes


----------



## IEMusic

Nimweth said:


> A big improvement on the original, I suspect it has a different driver. Again very good OOTB.


I’m very curious about this.  Was it announced that BLON updated the driver for the purple BL03, or do you just suspect it based on sound?


----------



## Nimweth

Here as promised some images of BL-03 Purple, BL-05s and C10 Pro.


----------



## Nimweth

IEMusic said:


> I’m very curious about this.  Was it announced that BLON updated the driver for the purple BL03, or do you just suspect it based on sound?


I am basing it on how it sounds. I have asked the seller for more information but it does sound more balanced than the original without that mid bass emphasis and more treble detail.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> I am basing it on how it sounds. I have asked the seller for more information but it does sound more balanced than the original without that mid bass emphasis and more treble detail.


Does the purple one have different impedance and sensitivity values?


----------



## Nimweth

PhonoPhi said:


> Does the purple one have different impedance and sensitivity values?


I'm sorry, I don't have that information and I have no equipment for measuring. I am getting good volume levels on all my devices, though and don't need extra amplification.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have that information and I have no equipment for measuring. I am getting good volume levels on all my devices, though and don't need extra amplification.


I meant it is usually the specs written on packages (to measure sensitivity would be quite hard).


----------



## fonkepala

unifutomaki said:


> Frankly speaking, before I got into ChiFi I was knee deep in big box stores consumer rubbish and believed the next step was to save up for a pair of Shure SE215s. ChiFi saved me from the complacency and pricing model of the big name audio brands.



Urrghh..the Shure SE215. I feel the same way. It was what I aspired to, and bought, before I discovered chifi. Hated it.


----------



## Nimweth (Sep 16, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> I meant it is usually the specs written on packages (to measure sensitivity would be quite hard).


OK I will have a look on the packaging. I have done that and it quotes 32 ohms.


----------



## Slater

fonkepala said:


> Urrghh..the Shure SE215. I feel the same way. It was what I aspired to, and bought, before I discovered chifi. Hated it.



The only Shure product that I’ve ever owned was the popular E4C. It used a vented Knowles ED-26805 wideband driver. I loved that thing, and wish I still had it today.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> OK I will have a look on the packaging. I have done that and it quotes 32 ohms.


On the original Blon (BL-03) package, it is 32 Ohms and 102 dB.
If values are the same for the purple one it is quite less likely to have a new driving vs. retuning.


----------



## citral23

Or just unit to unit variation.


----------



## PhonoPhi

citral23 said:


> Or just unit to unit variation.


Can be.
I am just very happy with my BL-03 - the bass is not overwhelming to me (and I am the very last fun of DD bass) and the "organicness" is so there.

No need for a second pair


----------



## IEMusic

citral23 said:


> Or just unit to unit variation.


True, my second pair (after first pair developed and imbalance) sounded better, though more of a subtle difference.


----------



## hed-faj

Nimweth said:


> I am basing it on how it sounds. I have asked the seller for more information but it does sound more balanced than the original without that mid bass emphasis and more treble detail.


I think that they may have only changed the nozzle filters cause since I removed them in my original BL-03 their sound changed in the same way.


----------



## Nimweth

I have had confirmation from the seller that the DD in the BL-03 is the original unit. The changes I have noted must be due to the improved fit. The surface is not as shiny and has a little more grip, giving a more stable effect.


----------



## SenyorC

It has been a while since I contributed anything to this thread so I will leave my opinions on the KZ ZSN Pro X. 

As usual, this review is also available in Spanish on my Blog and on Youtube  for any Spanish speaking members.







In the past I purchased the KZ ZSN, the ZSN Pro and when I saw the ZSN Pro X, another 20€ hybrid IEM from KZ, I thought, why not?

I actually enjoyed the original ZSN but found the Pro to be to bright and sibilant, so maybe the Pro X would again be enjoyable?

KZ claim that this IEM is based on the ZSN Pro but with an improved high frequency balanced armature driver and a 10mm low frequency dynamic driver. They say that the “the flexible lows and smooth mids plus the bright highs are perfectly combined by scientific adjustments, giving the human voice richer and clearer details.”

Sounds like the rest of the ZSN marketing to me, so how could I not dig out the older models to compare at the same time? 






*Presentation…*

It must be more than a year since I purchased the ZSN Pro and even longer since I purchased the ZSN but nothing has changed as far as presentation.

In the typical white box from KZ, we get the IEMs, the cable and a selection of tips.

I believe that the tips may be slightly different from the ones included with the older revisions but I can’t confirm as I have all the tips thrown in one big box, making it impossible to be sure which tips came with what.

The cable I got with this version has an inline microphone whereas the previous ones didn’t, so the cable is slightly different, mainly because of the microphone and because it is white (other than that, it is the typical KZ cable). I didn’t plan on using the included cable anyway, so I haven’t tried it.

That’s it as far as contents. 






*Build and aesthetics…*

Again, nothing has changed here. If we look at the photo of all 3 ZSN models in a line, they are pretty much identical except for the colour and the fact that the original ZSN had the lines sunken in rather than protruding as they are on the Pro and Pro X.

The inside of the shell is a transparent resin that is coloured, whereas the back is a metal plate.

All three models use the KZ connector style that sticks out from the shell, I believe they call it type C. So again, no change.

On the resin shell, in the typical style of KZ, there is the name of the model plus a small description underneath. In the case of the ZSN Pro X, it states “New Hybrid Drivers” (the original ZSN said “Balanced Armature” and the ZSN Pro proclaimed “Classic Upgrade”.

As you have probably guessed, the comfort is identical on all three, so if you find one of them comfortable, you will have no issues with any of them.

As far as durability, I haven’t had any issues with any of the KZ models over the past couple of years so I have no reason to think this one will be any different, but I guess only time will tell. 






*Sound…*

As I said at the beginning, I enjoyed the original ZSN. It wasn’t the most detailed of earphones but it’s sound signature was quite pleasant and relaxed without really going overboard in any of the frequencies.

The Pro I didn’t enjoy so much. It was still no better than the original as far as detail and the sound signature changed from relaxed to bright and sibilant, at least with the majority of music. 

However, it has been a long time since I listened to either of the ZSN variants, so revisiting them together with the ZSN Pro X has been like trying out 3 new IEMs at the same time. In order to abbreviate which model I am talking about, I will simply refer to them as the OG (the original ZSN), the Pro (the ZSN Pro) and the X (the ZSN Pro X).

Starting off with the bass, the X is a huge step up from either of the previous models and is by no means short on bass.

Extending quite far down into the sub bass regions, it gives the necessary rumble on tracks like “Bury a Friend” and “No Mercy”. It extends far more into these regions than either or the other two versions, and is in fact probably the KZ with most sub bass rumble I have heard so far, maybe only matched by the S2 (the bluetooth IEM I previously reviewed).

In the higher bass frequencies, there is again a lot of presence and plenty of “slam”, for lack of another word to describe it better. In songs with hard hitting kick drums, these are presented in a way that gives you an impression of air hitting the mic. In fact, on many tracks, such as “Royals” by Lorde or “I Fink U Freeky” by Die Antwoord, I found the bass to be overly present and could actually become tiresome when you are not looking for that bass heaviness. In comparison to the T2 plus for example, an IEM that I found to have plenty of bass when needed but absent when not, I find the X to have too much and would actually prefer to remove some of that excessiveness via EQ.

In comparison to the OG or the Pro, the X has much more bass, in all of it’s lower frequencies, and while it can seem very impressive at first, I like it a little more tamed back for the majority of my music preferences and would prefer the quantity found on the OG (I find the Pro to be lacking).

Moving on to the mids, the lower part of the mids does suffer due to the powerful bass. I don’t think that it is recessed in any way, just that it becomes part of the excessive bass that is present on some songs. This makes it difficult to track instruments in the lower mid frequencies, and while it doesn’t get too muddy, it isn’t very clear either. In this regard I would say that both the OG and the Pro behave better in the lower mids, due to there being less bass to bleed into them.

In the higher mid region, the X can go from recessed to rather shouty. In songs that are usually pretty balanced in the bass range, such as “Billie Jean” by Michael Jackson or “Bombtrack” by Rage Against The Machine, vocals can still seem to get lost behind the instruments that sit in the lower regions. However, in songs with powerful vocals, especially female vocals, the IEM can become very shouty and even give the sensation of being overly present and even distorted at times. This is noticeable in parts of songs that are more powerful in certain sections, such as the busy part of “Hello” by Adele or “No One” by Alicia Keys. In fact in songs like these, it is possible to go from recessed to overpowering in just a few bars.

In the higher mids, again the OG and X seem to do a better job of maintaining the calm, however, if I had to choose, I would go with the OG in this range.

Moving up into the higher frequencies, the X is not as sibilant as the Pro, but it is still too sibilant for my preference. The X seems to have a boost slightly lower than the Pro, resulting more in a shouty sound than a sibilant one. Saying that, my typical sibilance test, such as “Hope Is A Dangerous Thing” by Lana Del Rey or “Code Cool” by Patricia Barber are too sibilant for me to enjoy.

There is also a slight metallic ring in the treble which is common on the majority of BA IEMs and I have found in different quantities on all KZ models I have tried. The X doesn’t seem as metallic as the OG or the Pro but it is still there.

As far as speed and detail, the X gives a sense of both when first listening to it, but starts to fall apart on fast and complicated tracks, such as “The Room” by Ostura. I think the range that suffers the least is the bass range, which actually manages to hold itself together pretty well for such a boosted zone. The OG and Pro are no better though and I wouldn’t give any of them high marks in this regard.

The soundstage is pretty much what I have found on most IEMs that I have tried. It is not very wide but is not terrible. In the typical test track which is “Letter” by Yosi Horikawa, the width is not huge but placement is actually pretty decent. I would say that the X does not fall behind the OG or the Pro in this regard. 






*Conclusions...*

I can’t say that I have really enjoyed the third offering in the ZSN line, to be honest, I have found it quite tiring. It is not a bad IEM for it’s price of 20€ and may suit the preferences of those that are looking for a V shaped sound signature, some may find the powerful slam of the bass impressive, however it would not be my personal recommendation over so many other alternatives in similar price ranges.

In comparison to the original ZSN, which is now available for around 10€, I find the OG more relaxed and pleasing for my tastes in music. The X does seem to give a sensation of more detail but that soon gets lost when music gets busy as everything seems to become one big wall of sound. 

In comparison to the ZSN Pro, which is now available for less than 7€, I personally wouldn’t choose either. If I had to, then I would choose the X as it is slightly less sibilant and has more bass, but it would be a case of the “least bad” of the two.

It is worth noting that all of the tests above have been made with the large “star” type silicone tips included with the ZSN Pro X. I did swap over to my preferred foam tips and it tamed the bass a little and stopped the voices from getting so lost in the background, although they are still recessed. However, it did not fix the sibilance, nor did it convert the sound signature enough for me to find it pleasing. I would say that the X does improve with foam tips, but still not enough to recommend it over other items at similar prices.

My simple explanation of the ZSN Pro X sound would be… dirty. That probably doesn’t make any sense but that is the impression that it gave me. It is as though all the frequencies of the IEM are competing against each other instead of working with each other.

As far as competing with other sub 50€ contenders, it is way behind. The T2 Plus in comparison seems like a completely different level.


----------



## dharmasteve

SenyorC said:


> It has been a while since I contributed anything to this thread so I will leave my opinions on the KZ ZSN Pro X.
> 
> As usual, this review is also available in Spanish on my Blog and on Youtube  for any Spanish speaking members.
> 
> ...


I actually like the ZSN Pro. I immediately disposed of the rubbish cable, put on Spiral Dots and got edgy highs without glare or sibilance. KZ have ADHD and don't rest for a minute. One IEM after another. It's manic. I have now given up even looking at what they are doing. .


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> I have had confirmation from the seller that the DD in the BL-03 is the original unit. The changes I have noted must be due to the improved fit. The surface is not as shiny and has a little more grip, giving a more stable effect.



Yes i asked a few sellers and confirmed the purple blon is the same internally as the original ones.

I have a feeling other than fit it might be unit variation giving a different sound between the 2. Prior to this there was lots of speculation that the silver and brown blons were differently tuned too. Turns out it was unit variation. Not surprising in the chifi budget range, even higher end stuff may have unit variation too.


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Yes i asked a few sellers and confirmed the purple blon is the same internally as the original ones.
> 
> I have a feeling other than fit it might be unit variation giving a different sound between the 2. Prior to this there was lots of speculation that the silver and brown blons were differently tuned too. Turns out it was unit variation. Not surprising in the chifi budget range, even higher end stuff may have unit variation too.



One of the things that makes some headphones more expensive than others is driver matching and quality assurance. They'll sort and bin drivers based on test results and pair the best ones so there's minimal variations as well as meet a baseline, and there will be more testing along the whole manufacturing process. I've always assumed that when I pay very little for a pair of headphones it's at least partly due to less QA and driver matching, and I figure it's going to be more of a lottery with a cheap pair of headphones, and I set my expectations appropriately.


----------



## IEMusic

nraymond said:


> One of the things that makes some headphones more expensive than others is driver matching and quality assurance. They'll sort and bin drivers based on test results and pair the best ones so there's minimal variations as well as meet a baseline, and there will be more testing along the whole manufacturing process. I've always assumed that when I pay very little for a pair of headphones it's at least partly due to less QA and driver matching, and I figure it's going to be more of a lottery with a cheap pair of headphones, and I set my expectations appropriately.


That’s usually my assumption.  Though unfortunately, even some pricy items have poor QC.  I think the QC on the BL03 seems to be quite good considering how many they produce and sell, and considering the price.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 17, 2020)

nraymond said:


> One of the things that makes some headphones more expensive than others is driver matching and quality assurance. They'll sort and bin drivers based on test results and pair the best ones so there's minimal variations as well as meet a baseline, and there will be more testing along the whole manufacturing process. I've always assumed that when I pay very little for a pair of headphones it's at least partly due to less QA and driver matching, and I figure it's going to be more of a lottery with a cheap pair of headphones, and I set my expectations appropriately.



That's the impression i agree for upmarket gear.

But even campfire solaris seems to have unit variance among units: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/campfire-solaris.891180/page-178#post-14680087
https://preview.redd.it/124mc3jkcq6...bp&s=01757871153fe2ff7df415097e18bf3e1a22d663

Not to mention they were caught sneakily using bellsing drivers for a so called TOTL set, but that's another issue.

Campfire polaris has channel imbalance:
https://m.imgur.com/O2ycPak

Ya but maybe budget chifi has more QC problems in general as they cut costs at the QC area. But TOTL gear is not exempt from unit variance or channel imbalance, which is a bit disappointing.


----------



## Nimweth

My BL-05s now has 24 hours on it, I am very impressed by the huge soundstage. Bass is dialled down a touch from the original and the rest of the range is very balanced. Treble is open and extended. The best BLON so far, I think, although I have not tested the purple BL-03 fully yet. Love the green colour, a real 50s vibe!


----------



## lgcubana

kmmbd said:


> Just received the BLON BL-05s, and after listening to them for an hour I think it's time to share some first impressions.
> 
> Regarding the packaging and accessories: nothing has changed. Same old, as in: same old useless stuff. By now we all probably have a few spare eartips and cables trying to make the first BL-03 work so I guess we are well prepared.
> 
> ...


I can’t get past the BL-05s’ Very reminiscence of  ‘70s, bathroom porcelain


----------



## Nimweth

lgcubana said:


> I can’t get past the BL-05s’ Very reminiscence of  ‘70s, bathroom porcelain


Ha ha! I think that was "Avocado".


----------



## IEManiac

Nimweth said:


> Ha ha! I think that was "Avocado".


Radioactive avocado, maybe...


----------



## nraymond

IEManiac said:


> Radioactive avocado, maybe...



"Radioactive Avocado" is a good band name.


----------



## Nimweth

nraymond said:


> "Radioactive Avocado" is a good band name.


Or perhaps, " Glowing Guacamole".


----------



## IEMusic

Nimweth said:


> Or perhaps, " Glowing Guacamole".


Yes, I like awesome apt alliterations!


----------



## boost3d

I got my FA E3000 and really like them. Warm with the right amount of bass. But I made the _terrible mistake_ of ordering the Etymotic ER2SE when I had to wait for the replacement (mix up from the seller). It's ruined other iems for me. Everything sounds so natural/realistic, like what I expect to hear.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

dharmasteve said:


> I actually like the ZSN Pro. I immediately disposed of the rubbish cable, put on Spiral Dots and got edgy highs without glare or sibilance. KZ have ADHD and don't rest for a minute. One IEM after another. It's manic. I have now given up even looking at what they are doing. .


If KZ was only putting out DD's I doubt they'd be putting a new one out right after the other. I heard DD's are much harder to tune.

KZ switch to DD only iems!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

My BQEYZ iems don't sound good with the Shanling M0, both are bright sources?

What's a good BQEYZ iem compatible DAP around $100 with equal or better SQ?


----------



## baskingshark

boost3d said:


> I got my FA E3000 and really like them. Warm with the right amount of bass. But I made the _terrible mistake_ of ordering the Etymotic ER2SE when I had to wait for the replacement (mix up from the seller). It's ruined other iems for me. Everything sounds so natural/realistic, like what I expect to hear.



Yep, Final Audio E3000 is one of my favourite sets. They need amping though, sounds very meh from a low powered source. Superb soundstage and imaging and very balanced mids. I find the midbass is a bit slow, and of course the crap non detachable cables, but otherwise, very fatigue free smooth listen.

Also, I find the Final Audio E black tips which come with the Final Audio E3000 aren't the best pairing ironically.. The Final Audio E black tips tend to tame the treble, and the Final Audio E3000's treble is already rolled off with not the best extension. If u want a bit more sparkle and treble, it might be good to tip roll to something with a wider bore silicone tip eg Tenmark Whirlwinds, YMMV we have different ear anatomies. 

I really like the Final Audio E tips and have actually stocked up on these tips, but they don't really go well with the Final Audio E3000 IMHO.


----------



## rokushoo

Got my T2 plus a couple days ago and I couldn't be happier with them. The shell design fits my ears perfectly. I had them in for over 8 hours the other day and felt no discomfort. I'm not good at describing sound, but I will say that these are pretty much exactly what I've been looking for. I would post a picture, but that would require me to remove them from my ears


----------



## unifutomaki

rokushoo said:


> Got my T2 plus a couple days ago and I couldn't be happier with them. The shell design fits my ears perfectly. I had them in for over 8 hours the other day and felt no discomfort. I'm not good at describing sound, but I will say that these are pretty much exactly what I've been looking for. I would post a picture, but that would require me to remove them from my ears



Yes, the T2 Plus remain my favourite "sit down and listen" IEMs by far


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> Yes, the T2 Plus remain my favourite "sit down and listen" IEMs by far


They’re definitely one of the more exceptional affordable IEMs.  The fact that you can typically get them for $50 instead of $100 is amazing.  I really think the T2+ has essentially made the T4 obsolete.  There was so much more hype around the T4 when it was released, yet the T2+ is the one that truly deserves it.  The thing about hype is, it usually dies off quickly.  Gradually built up momentum, like what is happening with the T2+, has a lot more lasting potential.


----------



## SenyorC

The T2+ is by far my favourite IEM under 50€


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> They’re definitely one of the more exceptional affordable IEMs.  The fact that you can typically get them for $50 instead of $100 is amazing.  I really think the T2+ has essentially made the T4 obsolete.  There was so much more hype around the T4 when it was released, yet the T2+ is the one that truly deserves it.  The thing about hype is, it usually dies off quickly.  Gradually built up momentum, like what is happening with the T2+, has a lot more lasting potential.


The thing with them is that the only weakness I can even plausibly think of is that their isolation isn't great, and so they're probably not the best for noisy cafes or public transportation. But that aside, the law of diminishing returns goes parabolic after the T2+. I owe you big for convincing me to try them when I was satisfied with my FH3 at 3x the price (and with abnormally low bass quantity, which was actually more in line with what I wanted than a fully functioning FH3 apparently would have been).


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

SenyorC said:


> The T2+ is by far my favourite IEM under 50€


My favourites under $50 are Sony MDR-XB50AP ($40 on sale), and the Sony MDR-EX110AP.

Does anyone compare Sony's to their Chifi? I will in the future.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> The thing with them is that the only weakness I can even plausibly think of is that their isolation isn't great, and so they're probably not the best for noisy cafes or public transportation. But that aside, the law of diminishing returns goes parabolic after the T2+. I owe you big for convincing me to try them when I was satisfied with my FH3 at 3x the price (and with abnormally low bass quantity, which was actually more in line with what I wanted than a fully functioning FH3 apparently would have been).


Now I hope we really like the NM2+!   I trust that it‘s amazing, I just hope it’s amazing for our individual tastes.


----------



## Sam L

LaughMoreDaily said:


> My favourites under $50 are Sony MDR-XB50AP ($40 on sale), and the Sony MDR-EX110AP.
> 
> Does anyone compare Sony's to their Chifi? I will in the future.


I'm a long time fan of the Sony house sound from the ex300 to the still often listened to xba-a3. However, to be honest the lower tier Sony stuff doesn't really compare favorably to all the recent chifi offerings in my opinion, particularly for classical music.


----------



## PhonoPhi

LaughMoreDaily said:


> My favourites under $50 are Sony MDR-XB50AP ($40 on sale), and the Sony MDR-EX110AP.
> 
> Does anyone compare Sony's to their Chifi? I will in the future.


XB50-AP is routinely on sale now foe $35 Can, that is under $30 US.

I historically listen to XB50-AP without tight seal - compensates the intrinsic bass excess.

For comparison, to me Blon BL-03 is on a different level -audiophilic vs. just listening to YouTube.

Before that I have one double-DD IEM that I believe was actually of KZ heritage, but branded as audiophilic. I got for ~$35 and it opened my ears and the rabbit hole. I do still enjoy the journey with KZ and CCA


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> My favourites under $50 are Sony MDR-XB50AP ($40 on sale), and the Sony MDR-EX110AP.
> 
> Does anyone compare Sony's to their Chifi? I will in the future.



Haha if one allows the ultra cheap and good *Sony MH755* to be discussed, it is actually very very good for the price.

*Pros:*
- Harmanish tuning with good tonality and timbre.
- Cheap as chips, with excellent price to performance ratio. I got mine at $6 USD IIRC.
- Average technicalities but quite coherent in tonality.

*Cons:*
- Non detachable short J shaped cable, super microphonic ---> microphonics can be fixed by using shirt clip or wearing it over the ears. Non detachable part has to be fixed with recabling, MMCX mod or using cable extension.
- Lots of fakes out there, especially black coloured shell ones. Only buy from reputable sellers/ask the others where they got a legit one from.
- Occasionally hot upper mids, especially at higher volumes (Fletcher munson curve).

It gets my vote for best sub $10 USD budget IEM. Big diminishing returns to go up from there.


----------



## seanwee

baskingshark said:


> It gets my vote for best sub $10 USD budget IEM. Big diminishing returns to go up from there.


Well cheap stuff is just really hard to beat in price/performance. 

Thats why we're here aren't we?


----------



## Nimweth

It's astonishing how quickly things change in Chi-fi. Recently I have been fortunate to have tested some excellent new single DD IEMs under $100. These have now become the best so far and are:
Tin T2 plus
Smabat NCO 
BLON BL-05s (still testing) 
All these have powerful bass, excellent soundstage and fatigue-free treble. Chi-fi tuning is certainly improving (although my early impressions of the CCA C10 Pro are of "old school" V shape so far!)


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 20, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> It's astonishing how quickly things change in Chi-fi. Recently I have been fortunate to have tested some excellent new single DD IEMs under $100. These have now become the best so far and are:
> Tin T2 plus
> Smabat NCO
> BLON BL-05s (still testing)
> All these have powerful bass, excellent soundstage and fatigue-free treble. Chi-fi tuning is certainly improving (although my early impressions of the CCA C10 Pro are of "old school" V shape so far!)



Agreed. I'm a DD fanboy, these are my top 10 favorite single DD CHIFI under $100 USD (by alphabetical order). They give a more natural bass in terms of decay and movement of air, and generally have better timbre/tonality than their multi BA/hybrid counterparts (though maybe they may lose in technical performance to the latter).


1) *BLON BL-03 *


The legendary Oppoty. Harmanish tuned with midbass bump, giving excellent timbre and tonality. Analoguish and warm. Crap fit due to overly short nozzles may necessitate after market tips +/- cables, and technicalities aren't the best. May be too boomy and slow in the midbass too, but I think it can compete with $100 gear in timbre and tonality.


2) *BLON BL-05S*

True upgrade over the BL-05 (non S) that was slammed for being too shouty in the upper mids. This set has more tamed upper mids, and better technicalities and soundstage than the BL-03 and BL-05 (non S). Timbre is excellent but loses slightly in this area to the BL-03. It fixes the issues of the BL-03 such as a faster and less ponderous midbass, and fixes the crap fit of the BL-03. Tonally it is different from the BL-03, in being not as analoguish, bassy and warm as the BL-03 and has less recessed lower mids than the BL-03. So not really a true successor to the BL-03, they bring different things to the table. Better synergy with a warmer source and amping.


3) *BLON Cardinal*

Big brother of the BL-03 that came out a few months before it. Essentially a better fitting, better isolating BL-03, with similar timbre and tonality. Subbass extends better in the Cardinal, and it is slightly brighter (but still smooth and not fatigtuing). Mids are similar. BLON Cardinal has slightly better soundstage and technicalities and much better accessories. Unfortunately out of production.


4) *HZSound Heart Mirror*

Neutralish bright, well built set, well accessorized. Fingerprint magnet. Excellent timbre and tonality, despite the boosted upper mids, it isn't that harsh usually, unless played at higher volumes (Fletcher munson curve). Timbre is better than BL-03, transients are very fast. Soundstage average though. Better synergy with a warmer source and amping.


5) *iBasso IT00*

U shaped subbass heavy set with thick lower mids and good bass/treble extension, but not fatiguing. Good timbre and technicalities for a single DD. Suffers from driver flex though.


6) *KBEAR Diamond*

V shaped set, slightly bassier than the BL-03 at midbass, upper mids boosted but not harsh. Good technicalities, average soundstage. Build like a tank. Bass has better texture and speed than the BLON BL-03.


7) *Semkarch SKC-CNT1*

Sadly out of production, it boasts fast transients, above average technicalities. Has two tuning filters, can be quite subbass heavy with black filters. Timbre above average but not the best for a single DD. I like the black filters as the lower mids are boosted over the upper mids with it, quite unique tuning in the sea of V shaped/harmanish budget CHIFI. It has been surpassed by some recent releases like the iBasso IT00 though.


8) *TFZ Tequila1*

V shaped midbass heavy basshead set. Mids a bit too recessed for me, but it is very warm and smooth and not fatiguing. Big soundstage due to semi open backed design, average technicalities. I like this more than the TFZ No. 3, which gets too hot in the upper mids with louder volumes.


9) *Toneking Ninetails*

Underrated weird looking set, but very versatile, has rear and front tuning filters to give 9 tuning options, from V shaped to basshead to neutralish. Good timbre and tonality, above average technicalities.


10) *Urbanfun YBF-ISS014*

The set that has been hyped to the moon and back. It has a very famous (or rather infamous) QC problem with MMCX and driver doubt (some folks got a "noble metal" version instead of beryllium version, and they are differently tuned). With the beryllium version, it is V shaped with good transients and texture in the bass. Subbass is superb. A pity I can't recommend this set due to the QC problems and driver doubt, but I would rank it in my top 3 single DD sets in terms of purely sound quality.

*Honorable mentions that ain't CHIFI:*
Cambridge Audio SE1
Final Audio E3000
Sony MH755


My big regret is that we only have 1 pair of ears and 24 hours day, but too many IEMs to rotate.


----------



## Nimweth (Sep 20, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Agreed. I'm a DD fanboy, these are my top 10 favorite single DD CHIFI under $100 USD (by alphabetical order). They give a more natural bass in terms of decay and movement of air, and generally have better timbre/tonality than their multi BA/hybrid counterparts (though maybe they may lose in technical performance to the latter).
> 
> 
> 1) *BLON BL-03 *
> ...


Ah yes, I agree with you about the Cambridge Audio SE, MH755 and KBEAR Diamond, all are excellent but I have had these for a while now. I have not heard the others you featured. With regard to the BL-03, the first sample (gunmetal) it was impossible to get a good fit but the new purple one is not as shiny so fits better. I will be testing that soon and will post my impressions.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 20, 2020)

While we're on the topic of single DDs, with the right sort of music, the Moondrop SSR can be an absolutely brilliant, ethereal listen. Put on an acoustic act, singer-songwriter, maybe some indie, folk band, and the SSRs will transport you to a front-row seat at a small, cozy venue.

​


----------



## MrDelicious

Pretty good deal on the TFZ No 3 if anyone is interested: 
€ 68,99  48%OFF | TFZ No.3 Third Generation Unit In-Ear Earphone Dynamic Driver Transparent Sport HiFi Headphones Detachable 0.78 mm 2pin Headset
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLo1YGb

Get the coupon and it's 58€.


----------



## earmonger

I also am finding the T2+ extremely comfortable and enjoyable. And I get good isolation with the Tin large silicones and some slightly larger silicone tips from some other IEM kit. 

However, they are not an all-rounder. With rock and soul, they tend to swallow up electric guitars and put horns at some distance. I'm still searching for the EQ tweaks that will make them adapt to those without sounding artificial or boxy.  




IEMusic said:


> They’re definitely one of the more exceptional affordable IEMs.  The fact that you can typically get them for $50 instead of $100 is amazing.  I really think the T2+ has essentially made the T4 obsolete.  There was so much more hype around the T4 when it was released, yet the T2+ is the one that truly deserves it.  The thing about hype is, it usually dies off quickly.  Gradually built up momentum, like what is happening with the T2+, has a lot more lasting potential.





KutuzovGambit said:


> The thing with them is that the only weakness I can even plausibly think of is that their isolation isn't great, and so they're probably not the best for noisy cafes or public transportation. But that aside, the law of diminishing returns goes parabolic after the T2+. I owe you big for convincing me to try them when I was satisfied with my FH3 at 3x the price (and with abnormally low bass quantity, which was actually more in line with what I wanted than a fully functioning FH3 apparently would have been).


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> My favourites under $50 are Sony MDR-XB50AP ($40 on sale), and the Sony MDR-EX110AP.
> 
> Does anyone compare Sony's to their Chifi? I will in the future.



Before I got into ChiFi, my earbud/iem buying habits were "spend as much money as I have on either Sony or Sennheiser". I never encountered a bad one from either company. The best ChiFi stuff is a lot cheaper for a given performance level IMHO. The worst ChiFi, not so much.


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 21, 2020)

Today, my desk is quite messy with the items I've received. Hidisz Heart Mirror, KZ ZAX along with upgrade cables from a brand...

I'm burning them right now. But I'm a kind of a person taking a look after some time and following how it goes.

Starting with ZAX, classic KZ signature but very fun and detailed. Especially, the bass is great deeper with a really good extention. I was thinking the BA which is located in the nozzle would impact the bass but I see no issue with that guy. Mids are recessive as expected but not that much. Timbre is okay. Highs are very very detailed. I didn't check with special songs but so far I see there's a slight amount of sibilance.


Okay. Now let me mention and surprise you guys with Hidisz Heart Mirror - will be mentioned as HM. I don't want to rush to conclusions before it completes the burn-in. However, HM is a big competitor against Tin T2+. For bass, impact is good on T2+ however slam is kind of loose. It was mentioned in the reviews also. Except the impact, HM is much deeper and has a lot of extension without manipulating other frequencies. Mids are slightly recessive comparing to t2+. But I like the mids of HM the most. Highs are much detailed and HM plays the music like it has divided the highs into multiple BAs. T2+ has also good highs but it lacks the resolution for me. So, the technicality also goes to HM. Lastly , the scene is great which impressed me the most. Width is very good but what I like is the depth of HM. This guy definitely likes old recording. Plays a bit like Bl03 but on the bright side. I hear the echo coming back from singer's voice in the studio and simply amazes me. I'll check the scene carefully on t2+ with an upgrade cable. Because the sound of HM with the stock cable is okay but with an upgrade cable is grea (cable is from that brand but I believe you can understand which one) . However, HM is bright. Might be tiring for some. T2+ is like an all rounder in that price range. But HM is quite detailed with a very good scene and imaging.

I hope there will be people here who has Kxxs and make a comparison with HM. I'd definitely look forward to seeing it.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

JadeAudio EA1 back down to $30 on Amazon on sale if anyone is looking to pick up a pair.


----------



## jeejack (Sep 21, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Agreed. I'm a DD fanboy, these are my top 10 favorite single DD CHIFI under $100 USD (by alphabetical order). They give a more natural bass in terms of decay and movement of air, and generally have better timbre/tonality than their multi BA/hybrid counterparts (though maybe they may lose in technical performance to the latter).
> 
> 
> 1) *BLON BL-03 *
> ...


I will buy Diamond and 05s. Or should i chose something else. I like DD iem's ( bass )


----------



## dharmasteve

jeejack said:


> I will buy Diamond and 05s. Or should i chose something else. I like DD iem's ( bass )



I never quite understood why the Semkarch SKC-CNT1 was taken from production. Bought the LZ A6 mini a little after and the Semkarch is considerably better, in fact I regularly use it in my rotation. Came with filters too.


----------



## Nimweth

I am currently testing the BLON BL-05s and hope to post my review of it soon. I am very impressed so far, especially with the separation and soundstage. Here's a good example if you have the BL-05s, amazing detail and extremely entertaining!


----------



## Nimweth

BTW can somebody create a review page for the BL-05s? Thank you!


----------



## thomas.otsig

Porta-Pro are pretty lovely from Massdrop. I think my version of "Chi-Fi" is to scour EBay and Craigslist for the headphones I actually want. Though in retrospect, the time spent doing that probably isn't worth it...


----------



## jant71 (Sep 21, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> BTW can somebody create a review page for the BL-05s? Thank you!



1,300 posts and you don't know how to do that yet? Click on "Head Gear" above and then click on the blue "+Add Product" tab on the right side there.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Sep 30, 2020)

Message deleted


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 21, 2020)

brsdrgn said:


> Today, my desk is quite messy with the items I've received. Hidisz Heart Mirror, KZ ZAX along with upgrade cables from a brand...
> 
> I'm burning them right now. But I'm a kind of a person taking a look after some time and following how it goes.
> 
> ...



Yes HZSound Heart Mirror is excellent. I'm a basshead and the best compliment I can give the Heart Mirror (which is a neutralish bright set) is that it is in my weekly rotation despite having a neutralish bass. Subbass extension is good though. It scales better with amping, and with warm sources.

Agree with your impressions there, maybe except the soundstage part, I find it a bit compressed compared to some other single DDs in the same price bracket. Maybe I'll try other eartips and sources and burn in to see whether the soundstage expands. But it has excellent technicalities and transients for a budget single DD. One thing not mentioned, is that is has even better timbre than the BLON BL-03!

Even though it is boosted in the upper mids, I don't find it fatiguing or shouty (with warm sources), unlike the BL-05 (non S). Definitely a keeper set, very vocal centric.



jeejack said:


> I will buy Diamond and 05s. Or should i chose something else. I like DD iem's ( bass )



If u can get a legit beryllium driver set with working MMCX, the Urbanfuns have the best subbass transients and texture in the sub $100 region so far for a single DD set. But due to the crap QC I won't recommend it upfront unless maybe u buy it from somewhere like amazon with a solid returns policy. According to Slater, the newer white box ones all are beryllium drivers, but there's still reports of wonky MMCXs in the new white box ones recently, so that's a crapshoot.

Otherwise, iBasso IT00, KBEAR Diamond are potential options for nice bass. KBEAR Diamond is a bit too average in the soundstage for me, and the lower mids may be overly recessed tonally wise. iBasso IT00 has better tonality and extension at both ends, with thicker lower mids. Both have good timbre, but the IT00 does have driver flex.

If u can wait till october or so, I saw in a FB post that the KBEAR is gonna release a full beryllium driver single DD set called the KBEAR BElieve. It seems to be a successor for the KBEAR Diamond. KBEAR tuner KopiOKaya has some graphs here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4470009546372655/ comparing it to other full Beryllium sets like the Final Audio A8000 and DUNU LUNA (which are waaaaay more expensive). Supposedly it is $100ish USD, but I'm highly interested cause it is full beryllium unlike the beryllium plated/coated ones like Fiio FD1, Jade Audio EA1, Moondrop SSR and Urbanfuns. Already on the Urbanfun (assuming it is a legit beryllium one), the bass texturing is superb and it takes to EQ like a champ without distorting. So if this beryllium is implemented well and ain't a gimmick, I think this will be the most affordable full beryllium set on the market. The next cheapest full beryllium set, the Periodic Audio Be, wasn't rated highly by @RikudouGoku ( https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/periodic-audio-beryllium-be.22397/reviews#item-review-24164 ) and I trust his opinions. Anyway, it has no detachable cables at $300 too which is why I never considered it for purchase, so just as well.


Regarding BLON BL-05S, it's bass is nothing to write home about. It is faster than the BL-03 in bass speed and has slightly better texturing and no midbass bleed, but bass is slightly north of neutral only. It is not a basshead or bass lovers set, so best to look elsewhere if bass is your criteria.



Nimweth said:


> BTW can somebody create a review page for the BL-05s? Thank you!



Hi @Nimweth , here u go: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-05s.24625/


----------



## jeejack

baskingshark said:


> Yes HZSound Heart Mirror is excellent. I'm a basshead and the best compliment I can give the Heart Mirror (which is a neutralish bright set) is that it is in my weekly rotation despite having a neutralish bass. Subbass extension is good though. It scales better with amping, and with warm sources.
> 
> Agree with your impressions there, maybe except the soundstage part, I find it a bit compressed compared to some other single DDs in the same price bracket. Maybe I'll try other eartips and sources and burn in to see whether the soundstage expands. But it has excellent technicalities and transients for a budget single DD. One thing not mentioned, is that is has even better timbre than the BLON BL-03!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your replay bro. I forgot to mention that my budget is $ 100. I have blon 05/03 and I want to know if it's worth buying 05s. I'm not particularly looking for some bass iems. I want something with a nice timbre and a nice bass


----------



## jeejack

I will wait for KBEAR BElieve. Thank you!


----------



## baskingshark

jeejack said:


> Thank you for your replay bro. I forgot to mention that my budget is $ 100. I have blon 05/03 and I want to know if it's worth buying 05s. I'm not particularly looking for some bass iems. I want something with a nice timbre and a nice bass



BL-05S is an all round improvement from the BL-05 (non S) in timbre, technicalities and tonality. Not so shouty in the upper mids and not so depressed in lower mids as BL-05 (non S).

BL-03 has more midbass and less mids, but has better timbre. BL-05S has better technicalities and a less muddy midbass than BL-03. Importantly, it fixes the fit issues of the BL-03. But it loses the analoguish warmth and bassiness of the BL-03, the tonality on BL-05S is slightly colder, but not as sterile as the BL-05 (non S).

I think BL-05S is better than BL-05 (non S), it is a true upgrade, think of it as a Pro version of the BL-05S. But BL-03 is differently tuned than BL-05S, so they bring different benefits to the table. If u want nice timbre and bassiness, stick to the BL-03, just my 2 cents.


----------



## DynamicEars

baskingshark said:


> BL-05S is an all round improvement from the BL-05 (non S) in timbre, technicalities and tonality. Not so shouty in the upper mids and not so depressed in lower mids as BL-05 (non S).
> 
> BL-03 has more midbass and less mids, but has better timbre. BL-05S has better technicalities and a less muddy midbass than BL-03. Importantly, it fixes the fit issues of the BL-03. But it loses the analoguish warmth and bassiness of the BL-03, the tonality on BL-05S is slightly colder, but not as sterile as the BL-05 (non S).
> 
> I think BL-05S is better than BL-05 (non S), it is a true upgrade, think of it as a Pro version of the BL-05S. But BL-03 is differently tuned than BL-05S, so they bring different benefits to the table. If u want nice timbre and bassiness, stick to the BL-03, just my 2 cents.



Thank you BLON expert! guess ill skip BL05s then, was tempted too about this one


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Sam L said:


> I'm a long time fan of the Sony house sound from the ex300 to the still often listened to xba-a3. However, to be honest the lower tier Sony stuff doesn't really compare favorably to all the recent chifi offerings in my opinion, particularly for classical music.


I can see what you're saying I just bought two pairs of Sony's for $10 (regular $20) to use in bad weather and I really should just use a chifi or something which I have many of and they sound better than this $10 Sony.


----------



## Nimweth

jant71 said:


> 1,300 posts and you don't know how to do that yet? Click on "Head Gear" above and then click on the blue "+Add Product" tab on the right side there.


Thank you. I didn't know that, and didn't know how to find out in the first place!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Yes HZSound Heart Mirror is excellent. I'm a basshead and the best compliment I can give the Heart Mirror (which is a neutralish bright set) is that it is in my weekly rotation despite having a neutralish bass. Subbass extension is good though. It scales better with amping, and with warm sources.
> 
> Agree with your impressions there, maybe except the soundstage part, I find it a bit compressed compared to some other single DDs in the same price bracket. Maybe I'll try other eartips and sources and burn in to see whether the soundstage expands. But it has excellent technicalities and transients for a budget single DD. One thing not mentioned, is that is has even better timbre than the BLON BL-03!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 22, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Yes HZSound Heart Mirror is excellent. I'm a basshead and the best compliment I can give the Heart Mirror (which is a neutralish bright set) is that it is in my weekly rotation despite having a neutralish bass. Subbass extension is good though. It scales better with amping, and with warm sources.
> 
> Agree with your impressions there, maybe except the soundstage part, I find it a bit compressed compared to some other single DDs in the same price bracket. Maybe I'll try other eartips and sources and burn in to see whether the soundstage expands. But it has excellent technicalities and transients for a budget single DD. One thing not mentioned, is that is has even better timbre than the BLON BL-03!
> 
> ...



I agree with you. For the soundstage, I had to switch many cables and I ended up with a brand(can't mention) 4 cores 5N UPOCC Copper cable. The scene is amazingly gets deeper. Thellows are deeper and the slam has more impact. I tried Kbear's 5N UPOCC cable and as I expected, it got too much bright and bass smoothed out. Soundstagellost its depth and the instruments were placed more horizontally. However, the first cable I mentioned is a perfect match for HM. It tames the bright character of HM.

I decided to try Kbear's cable with Bl03 and bingo. I got another perfect match. Bl03 is now brighter but somehow bass got deeper also with more resolution. I can definitely imagine how the middle layer of the single DD is moving back and forward. It added more technicalities also.

I don't know why but I couldn't find any suitable upgrade cable for t2+. With the stock cable, it sounds really good to me. Maybe you guys have some suggestions.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 22, 2020)

Borrowed a Moondrop SSR today from a friend.




*Pros:*
Good technicalities for a single DD, especially imaging and details
Good timbre
Good fit and comfort

*Cons:*
3 kHz area shout fest (especially at higher volumes - Fletcher Munson curve)
Sibilance fest
Poor isolation
Bass lite, lacks a bit of rumble (it is quite textured and extends quite well though)

This set is upper midrange forwards. It is really quite volume dependent (Fletcher Munson Curve). At low volumes, it is very nice sounding actually. Pump up the volume a bit and the 3 kHz area will be a shout fest. The sibilance is also quite irritating. This may explain the polarizing reviews regarding the upper mid shoutiness, cause we all use different volumes (but most don't mention the volume it is played at!). Crinacle calls it a Super Shouty Reference and I can agree with this. Technicalities are good though, but personally I'll take tonality over technical performance as the first priority.

At the same price bracket for a similar tuning, I much prefer the HZSound Heart Mirror, better timbre and build, better isolation. Technicalities about on par, both are upper mids boosted, but at least the upper mids ain't that hot on the Heart Mirror.

SSR is not my cup of tea, but I can see those that like a upper mids forward set (that use it at low volumes) may like it, so different strokes for different folks.


----------



## seanwee

brsdrgn said:


> For the soundstage, I had to switch many cables and I ended up with a brand(can't mention) 4 cores 5N UPOCC Copper cable. The scene is amazingly gets deeper. Thellows are deeper and the slam has more impact.


I'm actually waiting for 11.11 to get those. Page is already bookmarked


----------



## brsdrgn

I'd like to add one more thing about HM. It doesn't shine if you use it with phone. I have to make volume max but still doesn't sound as full as it does on dx160. Definitely needs power. I don't like the build quality and especially 2 pin sockets are too tight. It's difficult to pull the cable out.


----------



## brsdrgn

seanwee said:


> I'm actually waiting for 11.11 to get those. Page is already bookmarked


It's one of the most beautiful cables I have. And quite heavy. I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## seanwee

brsdrgn said:


> It's one of the most beautiful cables I have. And quite heavy. I'm sure you'll like it.


It most certainly is. 

I just rechecked and it seems to be discounted to $39.99 at the moment. Do you think prices will go down further on 11.11? 

And are there any other cables you would suggest for soundstage?


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 22, 2020)

seanwee said:


> It most certainly is.
> 
> I just rechecked and it seems to be discounted to $39.99 at the moment. Do you think prices will go down further on 11.11?
> 
> And are there any other cables you would suggest for soundstage?


You can get it for a slightly cheaper price during 11.11. It cost me around 35 with additional coupon.

I'd recommend Kbear's cable also. However, bear in mind that the cable is stiff and I've read negative comments about it that the cable brakes around the ear hook due to bending. It might be related to the material that they use. You can read this negative comments on Ali saying that they had problem after a few months of usage. Some says the sellers send faulty ones during the discount. Idk if it's true though. However, the sound is amazing. It gives a new character to the dark headphones. I mentioned for bl03 in the previous comments. The soundstage got much deeper. Width exactly same. Technicality is much better now.


----------



## seanwee

brsdrgn said:


> You can get it for a slightly cheaper price during 11.11. It cost me around 35 with additional coupon.


I can make a new account and shave an additional 3 dollars off making it 37 bucks. I think I'll just get it now rather than waith till next year to recieve the cables.



brsdrgn said:


> I'd recommend K*bear*'s cable also. However, *bear* in mind ...


lol


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 22, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Borrowed a Moondrop SSR today from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a soft spot for the SSR but I can totally understand where you're coming from. I know @B9Scrambler is a low volume listener and I suppose I am too...? even though I don't really have a frame of reference for how loud others listen since I can't simply go up and take someone else's audio gear and shove it in my ears 

I could totally see someone notching up the volume to compensate for the relative lack of sub-bass and have the upper mids become unbearable. I definitely see them as an acquired taste  Hopefully the SSP will prove to be less controversial.

Great review as always!


----------



## boost3d

Are there any Beryllium (I assume most will be coated) driver iems worth picking up under $100? The JadeAudio EA1 is currently on sale for $30 but iirc it has wonky tuning. The URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 would have been interesting but alas severe qc issues.


----------



## OklahKekW

Fiio FD1, same as JadeAudio EA1, but with better tuning imo. Always watch out for unit variance tho. Chinese chifi QC ain't the best but that's why the prices are so competitive i guess. (Under $ 100 its just coated with Beryllium. Truly Pure Beryllium Diaphragm like Final a8000 cost you TOTL price.)


----------



## MrDelicious

boost3d said:


> Are there any Beryllium (I assume most will be coated) driver iems worth picking up under $100? The JadeAudio EA1 is currently on sale for $30 but iirc it has wonky tuning. The URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 would have been interesting but alas severe qc issues.


KBEar is coming out with one soon I think. No idea what the price is but I doubt it'll be over a hundo.


----------



## jeejack

Kbear will release in a maximum of two months Kbear BElive which will be full beryllium and will cost around $ 100


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the BL-05s is now up:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-05s.24625/reviews


----------



## LostInDaSauce (Sep 22, 2020)

Currently own tin t2, bl03, and 2 kzs. First pair was tin t2. still my go to favorite And what got me in this game. bl03 gets light use and i don't touch my kz zs7 or zsn because I don't think stack up anywhere near the t2 imo. Should I try out the t2plus/p1/bl05? Do different drivers matter? Is it worth if I have the first generation tin t2/bl03 or should I maybe try out a used shure215, es4xr, sony iem next.

I still use the stock blue tips on my tin t2 bc I like them but the cable seems long and people say it's not good. Does anyone have a budget friendly mmcx 2.5/3.5 they can recommend off Amazon or AliExpress?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

LostInDaSauce said:


> Currently own tin t2, bl03, and 2 kzs. First pair was tin t2. still my go to favorite And what got me in this game. bl03 gets light use and i don't touch my kz zs7 or zsn because I don't think stack up anywhere near the t2 imo. Should I try out the t2plus/p1/bl05? Do different drivers matter? Is it worth if I have the first generation tin t2/bl03 or should I maybe try out a used shure215, es4xr, sony iem next.
> 
> I still use the stock blue tips on my tin t2 bc I like them but the cable seems long and people say it's not good. Does anyone have a budget friendly mmcx 2.5/3.5 they can recommend off Amazon or AliExpress?


To me, the T2+ is the best of both the BLON and the original T2 combined. It's really special. I think it's definitely worth at least listening to if you can. The cable it comes with is super solid as well.

For aftermarket cables, lots of people have recced the Kbear Rhyme off Aliexpess for around $15USD, can be had in any connectors and terminations.


----------



## IEMusic

LostInDaSauce said:


> Currently own tin t2, bl03, and 2 kzs. First pair was tin t2. still my go to favorite And what got me in this game. bl03 gets light use and i don't touch my kz zs7 or zsn because I don't think stack up anywhere near the t2 imo. Should I try out the t2plus/p1/bl05? Do different drivers matter? Is it worth if I have the first generation tin t2/bl03 or should I maybe try out a used shure215, es4xr, sony iem next.
> 
> I still use the stock blue tips on my tin t2 bc I like them but the cable seems long and people say it's not good. Does anyone have a budget friendly mmcx 2.5/3.5 they can recommend off Amazon or AliExpress?


I had the T2 and T4 when I got the T2+.  I think the T2+ is by far the best deal for a Tin product.  For the T2, this cable would work well, as it doesn’t have the shrink wrap ear guide, so you can wear it cable down.  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000291214488.html.  For the T2+, this cable or the KBEAR Rhyme cable would be good.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 22, 2020)

boost3d said:


> Are there any Beryllium (I assume most will be coated) driver iems worth picking up under $100? The JadeAudio EA1 is currently on sale for $30 but iirc it has wonky tuning. The URBANFUN YBF-ISS014 would have been interesting but alas severe qc issues.



Of the cheapish beryllium coated stuff:

1) Yes give *Urbanfun *a miss due to the driver doubt and MMCX problems. It is playing Russian roulette. Unless u buy it from Amazon or somewhere where u can return it.
2) *Moondrop SSR* - shout fest in 3 kHz with sibilance at higher volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). Technically excellent for the price though. If u play this set at low volumes it is nice. Just don't attempt it at louder volumes. Basslite, but timbre is good.
3)* Fiio FD1 and Jade Audio EA1 *- haven't tried them.
4) *Cambridge Audio SE1* - quite a good set, I think it ain't in production anymore sadly, so that's a pity.

Moondrop is supposed to release an SSP (pulse) soon, a bassier variant of the SSR. I hope the increased bass can counter the 3 kHz peak, or they at least tone down that area.
KBEAR BElieve as mentioned above is purportedly a full beryllium driver, according to the FB posts it is $100 - 120 USD, which is crazy cheap for a full beryllium set. Probably releasing in next 1 - 2 months.



LostInDaSauce said:


> Currently own tin t2, bl03, and 2 kzs. First pair was tin t2. still my go to favorite And what got me in this game. bl03 gets light use and i don't touch my kz zs7 or zsn because I don't think stack up anywhere near the t2 imo. Should I try out the t2plus/p1/bl05? Do different drivers matter? Is it worth if I have the first generation tin t2/bl03 or should I maybe try out a used shure215, es4xr, sony iem next.
> 
> I still use the stock blue tips on my tin t2 bc I like them but the cable seems long and people say it's not good. Does anyone have a budget friendly mmcx 2.5/3.5 they can recommend off Amazon or AliExpress?



I borrowed a Tin T2 Plus recently to have a listen, it is very good for the price, it is like a bassier Tin T2 (which I didn't like due to the anaemic bass). Tin T2 Plus is very well balanced, smooth and not too fatiguing, very pleasant signature, though perhaps technically it isn't the best at that price bracket for single DD types.

Skip the BLON BL-05, it is too hot in the upper mids with an unnatural tonality in the mids/timbre. For around the same price, go for the upgraded version, the BLON BL-05S, which has tamed upper mids and better technicalities/timbre. I think BL-05S is slightly better in timbre and tonality than the Tin T2 Plus, but I'll do some A/B testing this week to confirm.

Skip the Shure SE215 too. I got rid of it after I came into the CHIFI rabbithole. It is very overpriced against budget CHIFI, the latter of which can exceed its performance for a fraction of the price. Too muddy and poor technicalities, it was good a decade ago, not now.

A good budget friendly cable is the NiceHCK 8 and 16 core copper cables. They measure very well for resistance and are about 7- 8  bucks during sales. I own 10 of them, very good and supple.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

boost3d said:


> The JadeAudio EA1 is currently on sale for $30 but iirc it has wonky tuning.


I've never been able to find a FR graph for them, but I tested them and found them tuned quite pleasantly actually. _Slight_ V-shape but fairly balanced. The timbre occasionally seemed a little off to me, and the upper mids/lower treble might be slightly too forward for some people on certain tracks. But for $30 they are really excellent.


----------



## zenki

KutuzovGambit said:


> I've never been able to find a FR graph for them, but I tested them and found them tuned quite pleasantly actually. _Slight_ V-shape but fairly balanced. The timbre occasionally seemed a little off to me, and the upper mids/lower treble might be slightly too forward for some people on certain tracks. But for $30 they are really excellent.


Should be the same as FD1


----------



## KutuzovGambit

zenki said:


> Should be the same as FD1


I've run across many who say that they are tuned differently, and that the EA1 is a bit more balanced. Others of course say they are identical and I've only heard the EA1.


----------



## onedvt

New head-fier here. I'm looking for alternatives to the Final Audio E3000 in the same form factor (bullet-shaped) and more or less the same price range. Something neutral-ish (jazz-friendly) without overly sharp highs. Any suggestions would be most appreciated 🙏🏽


----------



## Slater

onedvt said:


> New head-fier here. I'm looking for alternatives to the Final Audio E3000 in the same form factor (bullet-shaped) and more or less the same price range. Something neutral-ish (jazz-friendly) without overly sharp highs. Any suggestions would be most appreciated 🙏🏽



Take a look at the NiceHCK X49


----------



## onedvt

Slater said:


> Take a look at the NiceHCK X49


Thanks. Much appreciated!


----------



## Slater

onedvt said:


> Thanks. Much appreciated!



Bear in mind it’s a single BA, so it won’t be as warm and natural sounding as a dynamic driver. But it has nice details and is neutral. Although I don’t listen to jazz, it sounded good with indie rock, 70s funk and soul, and 80s pop music.

But the X49 is inexpensive enough for you to try it and see if you like it.


----------



## nraymond

onedvt said:


> New head-fier here. I'm looking for alternatives to the Final Audio E3000 in the same form factor (bullet-shaped) and more or less the same price range. Something neutral-ish (jazz-friendly) without overly sharp highs. Any suggestions would be most appreciated 🙏🏽



Smabat NCO


----------



## onedvt

Slater said:


> Bear in mind it’s a single BA, so it won’t be as warm and natural sounding as a dynamic driver. But it has nice details and is neutral. Although I don’t listen to jazz, it sounded good with indie rock, 70s funk and soul, and 80s pop music.
> 
> But the X49 is inexpensive enough for you to try it and see if you like it.


Checked them out, they're priced lower than I'm willing to pay for so it's gone into my list. Detail and neutral are a plus in my books as I'd be pairing them with a warm-sounding DAC. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## onedvt

nraymond said:


> Smabat NCO


Smabats seem to be highly regarded around here so will definitely give them a look. Thanks.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> I've run across many who say that they are tuned differently, and that the EA1 is a bit more balanced. Others of course say they are identical and I've only heard the EA1.


One issue is that I’ve had 2 different FD1 pairs, and they sounded different, though not massively different, but easily noticeable.  I know of at least one other person who absolutely hated his first pair, but loved his 2nd pair of FD1s.  It’s no surprise that opinions differ on whether the FD1 and EA1 sound the same.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

It's nice to see the posts in this thread mirroring my initial impressions of the T2+.

Some of you may remember that I was going to post my quick thoughts on the IEM, but then somebody accidentally destroyed it!

Anyway, according to my notes, I can add to what other people are saying.

For me, the T2 Plus is TinHifi's BL-03. The tuning is more musical than the old T2, and more comparable to the T4. I found it to be relatively warm and full-sounding, with a considerable bass presence over the original T2.

What I noticed most was the overall coherence of the sound. For me, the T4 is a detail monster. It can bring the smallest trills from an off-side instrument that many IEMs won't resolve. It's almost too much, because I sometimes find that songs are just collections of individual instruments with the T4. You can often get a good sound in an album, but I think my brain has to work harder to make it coherent. 

With the T2+, this wasn't a problem. It presented music as music. Whatever the feel and beat was supposed to be, the T2+ generally got it. But I also found that it lacked detail compared with the T4. In the Jessica Jones title theme, for example, which I use to test IEMs, there is a kind of synthetic bass line running in the background counter to the main melody. It's almost silent in the T2+, but you can definitely hear it on the T4 and other DD/CNT IEMs.

Here is what I wrote in my original notes:



> Compared to the T4, I find it lacking in microdetail and separation. I could hear distinct instrument tracks, and their positioning, more clearly on the T4 than the T2+. Vocals aren't as sharply differentiated from the rest of the track as on the T4. I can't pick out the accompaniment tracks on the T2+ as quickly as I can on the T4.
> 
> On the other hand, the T2+ presents a more coherent sound. The different elements of a track blend into one another more easily and readily, but in favour of the general presentation.  It's more about the unity than the elements with the T2+.




In terms of the bass, I made comparisons to the T4. The T4 provides bass in a way the T2 didn't. Yet I found that the T4 produced more in terms of bass quantity than quality or texture, when compared with something like the V90. The T2+ also appears to increase the bass over the original T2, it might be bassier than the T4:



> Compared to the T2, the T2+ obviously has a significantly boosted bass-line. And it's not a gratiutious amount or a little boost, it actually has a serious bass. The punch and thump is greater than any TinHifi product I have experienced. And it resonates in my ears and skull in a way the previous models could not. Definitely a high bass quantity for a TinHifi product.




The tuning is Harman-like or more BLON-like, as people are saying, at least from what I can remember. I also didn't have many complaints about the soundstage for a $40 IEM:



> Soundstage is good for a TinHifi product. I always complain about soundstage, particularly with this brand. The T2+ can distribute vocal harmonies around the soundstage like it's supposed to, just not as impressively as something like the TFZ King Pro. Soundstage is not as wide as in that IEM, maybe not even as wide as the V90. It is taller and deeper than I'm used to from TinHifi. It's a taller oval around my head, in general.




The star of the show, for me, was the fit of the T2+. I came into Chi-Fi because of the hype about the original T2. I appreciated its neutral tonality for certain genres, and it was very detailed for the price. But I had many complaints. It lacked bass [something that has been addressed in the T4 and especially T2+], it was too cold when paired with a neutral DAP, the tips and cable were meh, and the fit was almost as bad as the later BL-03.

So I am grateful that TinHifi has finally hired someone who has seen a human ear. The fit of the T2+ is leagues ahead of the prior 'airplane' housings, and something I can keep in my ear for more than forty-five minutes.



> Fit is VASTLY, vastly better than previous TinHifi products. I own the T2 [2 sets] and the T4, for comparison. Their awkward, bullet-shaped housings never fit properly in my ears, no matter what I did. Sure, I could appreciate their detail and thin precision, but only for short periods.
> 
> The new housings, by contrast, actually made a suction noise and sealed properly in my ears. They don't move or try to, and isolation is leagues ahead.



I can't stress enough how much better the fit of the T2+ is for me. This makes it an IEM that you can actually recommend to new people. And they won't have to fiddle with it much. Even the stock tips were fine. I just wish TinHifi would move away from or improve their MMCX connectors, because that eventually led to disaster for me.

Anyway, there's a reason I say it's BLON-like. It presented songs as songs, even if they weren't quite as detailed as I'm used to. It's a thicker, coarser sound. Dynamics were weaker than with the T4 [or CNT-1 and King Pro]. I can discern fade-ins/outs earlier and for longer on those other IEMs. Maybe the BA5 beats at it that, too. No T4-style microdetail, for me.

The other point is about vocals. I have to emphasize that I really didn't think that the T2+ picks out, distinguishes, or elevates vocals. They're just another section of the track. Contrast this to the C10, which I know elevates vocals into extreme clarity and greater loudness. 

If it weren't for the different way it treats vocals [i.e. neutrally], I would almost say that the T2+ is like the CCA C10 of TinHifi products. It's less detailed than some of the more expensive offerings, technicalities may not be as impressive. But the sound is more 'polite' and less biased towards extremes, and it's more coherent and 'analog.' 'Thicker' and less-extreme.

Anyway, those were my thoughts on the T2+ in the brief time I had one. Maybe I'll order another one. But I'm thinking of leapfrogging everything sub-$100 and just getting an It00 or FH3. I'm not sure which. I want something for jazz, classical, rock, prog rock, alternative, and acoustic. So I'm thinking the T2+ / FH3 may be closer to what I want.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

ShakeThoseCans said:


> But I'm thinking of leapfrogging everything sub-$100 and just getting an It00 or FH3. I'm not sure which. I want something for jazz, classical, rock, prog rock, alternative, and acoustic.


Of the two, I highly recommend you go for the FH3 even though you'll need to be on the lookout for possible QC issues. IMO the IT00 is too thick and warm for classical, acoustic, and probably jazz (don't listen to jazz myself).


----------



## IEMusic

ShakeThoseCans said:


> It's nice to see the posts in this thread mirroring my initial impressions of the T2+.
> 
> Some of you may remember that I was going to post my quick thoughts on the IEM, but then somebody accidentally destroyed it!
> 
> ...


I’d also look into the ISN D02 and the NF Audio NA2.  They are currently my 2 favorite single DD IEMs.  Both are well balanced sounding, yet fun and detailed.  The D02 is a soundstage and imaging beast, for a single DD IEM.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Sep 23, 2020)

KutuzovGambit said:


> Of the two, I highly recommend you go for the FH3 even though you'll need to be on the lookout for possible QC issues. IMO the IT00 is too thick and warm for classical, acoustic, and probably jazz (don't listen to jazz myself).



I was on the fence for IT00, their graph looks good. Almost thought they're re-shelled IT01 with better MMCX but downgraded cable. Could you described the warmth/bass level of IT00 in comparison?

I'm in a mood for a pair of clean sounding buds with HUGE sub-bass(Not excessive elevation on mid-bass though. I know that's kinda picky lol). 

Any suggestions folks? All comments are welcomed. 😁


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Thanks, to both of you. I will seriously consider those IEMs. In addition to the FH3, I've heard good things about the NA2.

T2+ might be my favourite TinHifi so far, even though I only had it for days. It's much more ready out-of-the-box, the cable is much nicer than previous models, and the price isn't bloated from unnecessary accessories. TinHifi maybe finally created their 'people's IEM,' like the ZS-10 Pro and BL-03.


----------



## IEMusic

Kumonomukou said:


> I was on the fence for IT00, their graph looks good. Almost thought they're re-shelled IT01 with better MMCX but downgraded cable. Could you described the warmth/bass level of IT00 in comparison?
> 
> I'm in a mood for a pair of clean sounding buds with HUGE sub-bass(Not excessive elevation on mid-bass though. I know that's kinda picky lol).
> 
> Any suggestions folks? All comments are welcomed. 😁


I think the IT00 is sub bass biased, but due to having a sheer ton of bass in general, the mid bass is a lot.  I don’t find the bass bloated, and it is well textured and quite detailed, but it has so much bass, that it does bleed into the midrange on some picky genres like classical, jazz, acoustic music.  It has a colored tuning, but a very fun and enjoyable tuning.


----------



## fonkepala

onedvt said:


> New head-fier here. I'm looking for alternatives to the Final Audio E3000 in the same form factor (bullet-shaped) and more or less the same price range. Something neutral-ish (jazz-friendly) without overly sharp highs. Any suggestions would be most appreciated 🙏🏽



May I know what you find lacking with the Final E3000?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

baskingshark said:


> Borrowed a Moondrop SSR today from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar to CVJ CS8 right?


----------



## onedvt

fonkepala said:


> May I know what you find lacking with the Final E3000?


I don't have it. Just wanna see what else is out there before I pull the trigger


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Kumonomukou said:


> I was on the fence for IT00, their graph looks good. Almost thought they're re-shelled IT01 with better MMCX but downgraded cable. Could you described the warmth/bass level of IT00 in comparison?
> 
> I'm in a mood for a pair of clean sounding buds with HUGE sub-bass(Not excessive elevation on mid-bass though. I know that's kinda picky lol).
> 
> Any suggestions folks? All comments are welcomed. 😁


I’ve not heard the IT01, but it really sounds like the FH3 is what you want here. I would not call the IT00 clean, but the FH3 has exactly what you’re asking for in terms of sub-bass without too much mid-bass, as long as you don’t mind the price tag and get a working set.


----------



## Tonymac136

LostInDaSauce said:


> Currently own tin t2, bl03, and 2 kzs. First pair was tin t2. still my go to favorite And what got me in this game. bl03 gets light use and i don't touch my kz zs7 or zsn because I don't think stack up anywhere near the t2 imo. Should I try out the t2plus/p1/bl05? Do different drivers matter? Is it worth if I have the first generation tin t2/bl03 or should I maybe try out a used shure215, es4xr, sony iem next.
> 
> I still use the stock blue tips on my tin t2 bc I like them but the cable seems long and people say it's not good. Does anyone have a budget friendly mmcx 2.5/3.5 they can recommend off Amazon or AliExpress?



Don't bother with the BL05. It isn't worth your time or money. BL05s may be better, I have no personal experience of it. The T2 Plus is better than the T2, similar timbre and technicalities but a little bit more bass than the T2. Whether it's worth the cash for quite a similar set only you can decide.

I dunno what you're using to power your T2 but if it's a phone, I'd spend the money on amplification over a different IEM - T2s really sing with a little bit of extra "oomph", as do the BL03 as it happens.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

dharmasteve said:


> I never quite understood why the Semkarch SKC-CNT1 was taken from production. Bought the LZ A6 mini a little after and the Semkarch is considerably better, in fact I regularly use it in my rotation. Came with filters too.



I had to second this. I own both, and depending on what kind of music you are listening to, the CNT-1 can be better than A6 Mini.

I still regularly listen to the CNT-1, whereas the A6 Mini is languishing in a drawer. It's partly fit [CNT-1 _much_ better for me], partly the music I listen to.

I like how the CNT-1 handles guitar. Tonality may not be as good as the latest TinHifi for that, but I think that both acoustic and electric guitar sound crisp on the CNT-1. Maybe a little thin, though. It helps with prog. rock.

The CNT-1 lends just enough impact to electric instruments to make it addictive. And it still digs deep in the bass.

This IEM was discussed a little in the Retro thread back in August, it seems. The CNT-1 is not obsolete, and we can't quite let it go.

The only weakness I've newly noticed is that the tone just isn't as natural as the latest Harmanish favourites, so it's not a universal IEM for me. 




Nimweth said:


> I am currently testing the BLON BL-05s and hope to post my review of it soon. I am very impressed so far, especially with the separation and soundstage. Here's a good example if you have the BL-05s, amazing detail and extremely entertaining!




I am tempted to buy this, especially with the crazy 50's radio housing. Given that the original BL-05 also had that housing(?), is there a way to guarantee that a "BL-05 BL-05S with 3rd generation 10mm Upgraded Carbon Diaphragm" being sold on AliExpress is actually the BL-05S? I don't see a difference on the housing.


----------



## Nimweth

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I had to second this. I own both, and depending on what kind of music you are listening to, the CNT-1 can be better than A6 Mini.
> 
> I still regularly listen to the CNT-1, whereas the A6 Mini is languishing in a drawer. It's partly fit [CNT-1 _much_ better for me], partly the music I listen to.
> 
> ...


As far as I know the BL-05s only comes in the retro green colour so if it's green it's a BL-05s. The original BL-05 was going to have a green option but it was withdrawn.


----------



## boost3d

baskingshark said:


> Of the cheapish beryllium coated stuff:
> 
> 1) Yes give *Urbanfun *a miss due to the driver doubt and MMCX problems. It is playing Russian roulette. Unless u buy it from Amazon or somewhere where u can return it.
> 2) *Moondrop SSR* - shout fest in 3 kHz with sibilance at higher volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). Technically excellent for the price though. If u play this set at low volumes it is nice. Just don't attempt it at louder volumes. Basslite, but timbre is good.
> ...



The CA SE1 was high on my list but like you mentioned out of production. Anyway I think it's wise to wait and see on the KBEAR. 

As for playing at low volumes. I wonder if that is why I don't notice sharpness and sibilance with my CVJ CSA. I tend to set my volume at around 40%.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I had to second this. I own both, and depending on what kind of music you are listening to, the CNT-1 can be better than A6 Mini.
> 
> I still regularly listen to the CNT-1, whereas the A6 Mini is languishing in a drawer. It's partly fit [CNT-1 _much_ better for me], partly the music I listen to.
> 
> ...



Yes as Nimweth says, the BLON BL-05S comes in the garish radioactive green housing. The sound between the 2 (BL-05S vs BL-05) is night and day though, you can easily tell by listening. The BL-05 (non S) has quite shouty upper mids and worse timbre/tonality/technicalities. BL-05S is more smooth with a warmer tonality and better timbre/technicalities, with the mids having not so boosted upper mids.

If I'm not wrong, the beta units given to beta testers for the BL-05 (non S) were also in this funky green colour, but the final retail version wise, none of the BL-05 (non S) had this green colour.



boost3d said:


> The CA SE1 was high on my list but like you mentioned out of production. Anyway I think it's wise to wait and see on the KBEAR.
> 
> As for playing at low volumes. I wonder if that is why I don't notice sharpness and sibilance with my CVJ CSA. I tend to set my volume at around 40%.



You can read more about the Fletcher Munson curve here: https://ehomerecordingstudio.com/fletcher-munson-curve/

Basically, when the music is played louder, the ear perceives the sound to be more V shaped (boosted treble/bass).
At lower volumes, the sound is perceived as U shaped, less treble/bass perceived as such.

I find it makes a huge difference for certain sets personally eg TFZ No. 3, Moondrop SSR. They sound good at low volumes, but on jacking up the volume, the upper mids can be quite jarring for me. A lot of consumers and reviewers don't mention the volume they use their devices at (and we also use different sources, ear tips and have different hearing health and different levels of treble sensitivity/trebleheadedness), so that may explain polarizing reviews for the Moondrop SSR in particular. So YMMV.


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 23, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> I was on the fence for IT00, their graph looks good. Almost thought they're re-shelled IT01 with better MMCX but downgraded cable. Could you described the warmth/bass level of IT00 in comparison?
> 
> I'm in a mood for a pair of clean sounding buds with HUGE sub-bass(Not excessive elevation on mid-bass though. I know that's kinda picky lol).
> 
> Any suggestions folks? All comments are welcomed. 😁



*IT00*'s bass for me sounds quite linearly descending from the midbass, the subbass is hefty though. It is a warm U shaped set with quite good technicalities for a single DD. There's driver flex though, but there's ways to mitigate the driver flex. I didn't really find the midbass encroaching on the mids/treble, but then again I'm a basshead, so maybe take what I say with a pinch of salt.

Another set with good subbass extension/quantity is the *DUNU DM-480*. It is V shaped, with excellent isolation and fit (it is not vented for a dual DD set which is very rare). The bass is quite accurate and almost subwoofer like. The upper mids/lower treble can be hot and the lower mids a bit too recessed, so vocal lovers best look elsewhere. The timbre is also quite poor for a pure DD setup.

*Semkarch SKC CNT1* on the black filter is also subbass predominant, but unfortunately I think it is hard to find a set now that they are phased out.

*Urbanfun YBF-ISS014* with a legit beryllium driver has excellent subbass texturing and extension and transients. But I can't recommend it due to the crap QC issues and driver doubt (u might get a "noble metal" driver which sounds different).


If u can up your budget, the *Audiosense AQ7* is neutralish with a subbass boost. Excellent technicalities and no boosted upper mids like the typical CHIFI.





Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Similar to CVJ CS8 right?



Yeah similar tuning as you say, but the CVJ CS8 maybe is slightly thinner in note weight and more analytical. They are using different driver types/configs though. Using the same volume and same tips/source, both are neutralish bright sets with sibilance and hot upper mids. But I find the CVJ CS8 has slightly better technicalities and more extended treble. CVJ CS8 is not as hot as the Moondrop SSR at the 3 kHz region, but has poorer timbre than the SSR. Personally I prefer the CVJ CS8 cause the 3 kHz peak of the SSR is my most sensitive area, but YMMV.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Sep 24, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> *IT00*'s bass for me sounds quite linearly descending from the midbass, the subbass is hefty though. It is a warm U shaped set with quite good technicalities for a single DD. There's driver flex though, but there's ways to mitigate the driver flex. I didn't really find the midbass encroaching on the mids/treble, but then again I'm a basshead, so maybe take what I say with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Another set with good subbass extension/quantity is the *DUNU DM-480*. It is V shaped, with excellent isolation and fit (it is not vented for a dual DD set which is very rare). The bass is quite accurate and almost subwoofer like. The upper mids/lower treble can be hot and the lower mids a bit too recessed, so vocal lovers best look elsewhere. The timbre is also quite poor for a pure DD setup.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU for all the suggestions!! That was informative! I've tried urbanfun & multiple LZ including Semkarch. Though none of them matches the light mid-bass but high sub-bass profile that I was looking for. I know that was a tough criteria since it's very hard to separate different part of bass unless someone is specifically aiming for that goal. Hey that was a part of the game, it's just a quest of curiosities in the end.

Semkarch was fun but it's got that typical LZ bass impact if you know what I mean. Mid-bass is still pretty heavy. Good for some genres but failed to impress for cleaner tracks. I was the minority here actually didn't enjoyed the CNT-1 & sold them couple days later, of course YMMV!

Speaking of LZ, such an unique company, their products just simply don't sell without a huge clearance. I was a big fan of A6 for that niche design, great quality, unfortunately the hot treble and thick nozzles kept me away from revisiting.  I really hope they stay afloat and keep producing interesting IEMs in the future. Maybe they should approach HiFi TWS for extra venues.


----------



## seanwee

seanwee said:


> I'm actually waiting for 11.11 to get those. Page is already bookmarked





brsdrgn said:


> You can get it for a slightly cheaper price during 11.11. It cost me around 35 with additional coupon.





seanwee said:


> I can make a new account and shave an additional 3 dollars off making it 37 bucks. I think I'll just get it now rather than wait till next year to recieve the cables.


----------



## Turkleton

seanwee said:


>


Heyooo I just bought the same cables too! Strange thing tho, how come yours is 39.99? I got mine for 38.99 and I think it's only _that _one store selling at this price. Tested adding 2.5mm mmcx to my cart and it's 38.99 too


----------



## dharmasteve

Turkleton said:


> Heyooo I just bought the same cables too! Strange thing tho, how come yours is 39.99? I got mine for 38.99 and I think it's only _that _one store selling at this price. Tested adding 2.5mm mmcx to my cart and it's 38.99 too


Mobile app is a little cheaper than PC prices.


----------



## MrDelicious

Turkleton said:


> Heyooo I just bought the same cables too! Strange thing tho, how come yours is 39.99? I got mine for 38.99 and I think it's only _that _one store selling at this price. Tested adding 2.5mm mmcx to my cart and it's 38.99 too


Can I join the club?


----------



## Slater

Turkleton said:


> Heyooo I just bought the same cables too! Strange thing tho, how come yours is 39.99? I got mine for 38.99 and I think it's only _that _one store selling at this price. Tested adding 2.5mm mmcx to my cart and it's 38.99 too



Are you using the phone app, or website from a computer?

The base price is always cheaper on the phone app. In addition, the app has games you can play for coupons.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> Are you using the phone app, or website from a computer?
> 
> The base price is always cheaper on the phone app. In addition, the app has games you can play for coupons.


Didnt know that lol, i bought it in my phone browser


----------



## Turkleton

Aaaaaahhhhh that explains it... Yep, I do my buying on the phone app. Love me them coupons!


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 24, 2020)

Slater said:


> Are you using the phone app, or website from a computer?
> 
> The base price is always cheaper on the phone app. In addition, the app has games you can play for coupons.


Also AE gives additional discounts for the user specially. For me 36.99.


----------



## illumidata

Kumonomukou said:


> THANK YOU for all the suggestions!! That was informative! I've tried urbanfun & multiple LZ including Semkarch. Though none of them matches the light mid-bass but high sub-bass profile that I was looking for. I know that was a tough criteria since it's very hard to separate different part of bass unless someone is specifically aiming for that goal. Hey that was a part of the game, it's just a quest of curiosities in the end.
> 
> Semkarch was fun but it's got that typical LZ bass impact if you know what I mean. Mid-bass is still pretty heavy. Good for some genres but failed to impress for cleaner tracks. I was the minority here actually didn't enjoyed the CNT-1 & sold them couple days later, of course YMMV!
> 
> Speaking of LZ, such an unique company, their products just simply don't sell without a huge clearance. I was a big fan of A6 for that niche design, great quality, unfortunately the hot treble and thick nozzles kept me away from revisiting.  I really hope they stay afloat and keep producing interesting IEMs in the future. Maybe they should approach HiFi TWS for extra venues.


The closest thing I’ve heard to the bass profile you’re looking for is the ISN D10, but it’s not sub $100. V shaped, very extended sub bass and it’s got the soundstage and separation to make it all hang together. Plus it’s got the best mix of comfort and isolation of any of my sets.


----------



## MrDelicious

brsdrgn said:


> Also AE gives additional discounts for the user specially. For me 36.99.


This is tied to the leveling system. Buying stuff and other activities gets you points, points get you levels and levels get you global discounts and other benefits.


----------



## brsdrgn

MrDelicious said:


> This is tied to the leveling system. Buying stuff and other activities gets you points, points get you levels and levels get you global discounts and other benefits.


I know that. I'm a platinum member on AE.


----------



## Turkleton (Sep 24, 2020)

-irrelevant-


----------



## wijnands

I think I just busted my UIISII HM7. They're my favorite lying-in-bed-watching-youtube earbuds because they're small and very competent midrange.  I did notice however they've gone steadily up in price. Is there anything else to look at for me? Or should I just buy them again? 
universal IEM generally don't fit me.


----------



## Slater (Sep 24, 2020)

brsdrgn said:


> Also AE gives additional discounts for the user specially. For me 36.99.



Yes, true. Based on your membership level (silver, gold, platinum, etc), you’ll get better prices.

Also, if you follow a store, many times you’ll get special pricing.

Finally, if you collect coins, you can use them to buy discounts/coupons, and sometimes when you check out some coins will automatically exchange for an additional discount.


----------



## brsdrgn

Slater said:


> Yes, true. Based on your membership level (silver, gold, platinum, etc), you’ll get better prices.
> 
> Also, if you follow a store, many times you’ll get special pricing.
> 
> Finally, if you collect coins, you can use them to buy discounts/coupons, and sometimes when you check out some coins will automatically exchange for an additional discount.





Slater said:


> Yes, true. Based on your membership level (silver, gold, platinum, etc), you’ll get better prices.
> 
> Also, if you follow a store, many times you’ll get special pricing.
> 
> Finally, if you collect coins, you can use them to buy discounts/coupons, and sometimes when you check out some coins will automatically exchange for an additional discount.


Have you had any chance to get a good coupon by using those coins? I've never seen any good deal. Yes, sometimes they give a slight amount of discount during the checkout. 

I usually use seller coupons but headphones sellers are not giving any good deal except NiceHCK's store.


----------



## unifutomaki

MrDelicious said:


> This is tied to the leveling system. Buying stuff and other activities gets you points, points get you levels and levels get you global discounts and other benefits.



Trust AE to reward compulsive Chi-Fi buying and figure out a way to turn it into a game 






Revisiting my TFZ T2 tonight, outfitted with KBEar's bargain 4-core copper cable that supports TFZ's funky square QDC socket and goes for... 4 USD. I have no idea how it measures, but it transmits sound and has sturdy connectors, a functional chin slider and pliable preformed earhooks so it's a quality item as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Slater

brsdrgn said:


> Have you had any chance to get a good coupon by using those coins? I've never seen any good deal. Yes, sometimes they give a slight amount of discount during the checkout.
> 
> I usually use seller coupons but headphones sellers are not giving any good deal except NiceHCK's store.



Absolutely, especially during big sales like 11.11. Examples of coupons that you can buy with coins are things like $2 off $15, $5 off $35, $6 off $50, $10 off $100, $7 off $65. I’ve even gotten $2 off $2.01, which means something costs you $0.01.

It’s not every sale though. You just have to look.

will appear in the area I’ve indicated in yellow below, under member benefits. Note it is NOT the select coupon packs. Those are for suckers, because you can get all the select coupons you want for free. The coupons I’m talking about cost anywhere from 100 to 1000 coins. That’s why it pays to earn coins. Right now I have  built up over 12k coins, in preparation for using them on coupons for 11.11 oh yeah baby



The cool thing is those Aliexpress coupons stack. So for example, you can stack a seller coupon, select coupon, and AliExpress coupon (the ones you buy with coins). I’ve saved a significant amount of money by learning the ins and outs of Aliexpress coupon-fu


----------



## rggz

Slater said:


> Absolutely, especially during big sales like 11.11. Examples of coupons that you can buy with coins are things like $2 off $15, $5 off $35, $6 off $50, $10 off $100, $7 off $65. I’ve even gotten $2 off $2.01, which means something costs you $0.01.
> 
> It’s not every sale though. You just have to look.
> 
> ...



I've been using more the Coupon Pals invite game lately for fast $3-10 coupons, the advantage it works at any time and it also works for all products on AE when you redeem the coupon. Sure, it's not as good as the $15 coupons at big sales, but when you want to buy something fast, it's usually good enough to sweeten the deal.

If you have close friends/family with a phone it's super easy to gather 5 people, share your link, ask them to play the gun money game and usually, it gives you $0.50-2 per game and you get the same amount of their earning.


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Yes, true. Based on your membership level (silver, gold, platinum, etc), you’ll get better prices.
> 
> Also, if you follow a store, many times you’ll get special pricing.
> 
> Finally, if you collect coins, you can use them to buy discounts/coupons, and sometimes when you check out some coins will automatically exchange for an additional discount.


I gotta download the app again.  It annoyed me, so I know I’ve spent a lot more money lately than if I actually learned the system.  The coupons confuse me too.  I just don’t like complex shopping, so it has been my loss.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

IEMusic said:


> I gotta download the app again.  It annoyed me, so I know I’ve spent a lot more money lately than if I actually learned the system.  The coupons confuse me too.  I just don’t like complex shopping, so it has been my loss.


It's a question of how much your time and energy is worth to you though... plus they wouldn't implement this gamified system if it didn't end up getting people to spend more money than they would have otherwise.


----------



## IEMusic

KutuzovGambit said:


> ....plus they wouldn't implement this gamified system if it didn't end up getting people to spend more money than they would have otherwise.


You don’t think that‘s being a little cynical?   I think companies like Ali Express create fun and entertaining games, with prizes, purely out of benevolence and generosity for mankind.


----------



## nraymond

IEMusic said:


> You don’t think that‘s being a little cynical?   I think companies like Ali Express create fun and entertaining games, with prizes, purely out of benevolence and generosity for mankind.



Together we can all achieve enlightenment by watering virtual plants and also watering each others virtual plants.


----------



## OklahKekW




----------



## IEMusic

OklahKekW said:


>


The ”heart” ring is the most important part of Chi-Fi!


----------



## LostInDaSauce (Sep 25, 2020)

ShakeThoseCans said:


> It's nice to see the posts in this thread mirroring my initial impressions of the T2+.
> 
> Some of you may remember that I was going to post my quick thoughts on the IEM, but then somebody accidentally destroyed it!
> 
> ...



Based on your review and others that seals the deal for me on the t2plus. I love the t2 a lot and wanted the bass and fit so it just sounds like my ideal chifi iem for me atm. I'm glad I wasn't the only one having a hard time fitting into the bl03s. After all the praise on the internet I ordered 2 pairs only to find out they don't fit me properly..



Tonymac136 said:


> Don't bother with the BL05. It isn't worth your time or money. BL05s may be better, I have no personal experience of it. The T2 Plus is better than the T2, similar timbre and technicalities but a little bit more bass than the T2. Whether it's worth the cash for quite a similar set only you can decide.
> 
> I dunno what you're using to power your T2 but if it's a phone, I'd spend the money on amplification over a different IEM - T2s really sing with a little bit of extra "oomph", as do the BL03 as it happens.



Current setup is Samsung 10 -> Spotify high quality/Amazon Music -> Qudelix 5k LDAC Performance unbalanced 1vrms -> Tin T2 and I'm loving it. (I like the convinience of exploring  a variety of songs while still being able to be picky on streaming apps. I don't know how everyone is able to download 990Hz high quality flac files for all their songs (tidal uapp?) Idk anyways I was looking for some bass without modding my tin t2 as I started from the beats iem when the beats studio and pro headphones were a thing. Also enjoyed bose qc25/soundsport ages ago. I want to own 1 or 2 more pairs of iems before I jump into full sized cans. I like bass but don't want pure basshead focused like beats because I do appreciate clarity and brightness for active listening now. I listen to mostly electronic, dance, hiphop music so I was thinking maybe the x2/x3s but also want to listen atleast once of the beloved hd650s, Beyer 1990, audez line, I'm still a beginner and haven't researched how to properly output and drive so I don't know if I'll need a more powerful dac/amp to drive the high impedence hd6xx. Last time i dabbled in hifi forums it was the hot jds atom dac for 100 that I was about to pull the trigger on.

Still so much stuff I want to try but I'm taking it 1 step at a time trying to learn as I enjoy the audio.

Based off what people have said in this thread, my sights are for sure on the tin t2 plus as my next pickup though haha


----------



## unifutomaki

LostInDaSauce said:


> my sights are for sure on the tin t2 plus as my next pickup though haha



I doubt you'll be disappointed. Not the greatest isolation and I wish there were a 2-pin version rather than MMCX, but the timbre and note weight it provides makes it seem like it should cost a lot more than it actually does.


----------



## cappuchino

Hey Head-fi peeps! Just wanna ask for some advice on sub-$10 IEM that I could buy with a mic? A removable cable is a plus. Thanks!


----------



## LostInDaSauce (Sep 25, 2020)

sub30 said:


> Hey Head-fi peeps! Just wanna ask for some advice on sub-$10 IEM that I could buy with a mic? A removable cable is a plus. Thanks!



Panasonic RP-HJE120JK on Amazon is 9.35 but no removable cable and with mic is more expensive. Great place to start with fast shipping. 87k reviews! Last time I purchased it was at 20k lol. Otherwise I'd suggest tin t2 and cable with mic on AliExpress but that costs more and takes longer. Sounds much better though


----------



## cappuchino

LostInDaSauce said:


> Panasonic RP-HJE120JK on Amazon is 9.35 but no removable cable and with mic is more expensive. Great place to start with fast shipping. 87k reviews! Last time I purchased it was at 20k lol. Otherwise I'd suggest tin t2 and cable with mic on AliExpress but that costs more and takes longer. Sounds much better though



I could get those for $6 but a mic is really important. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> Hey Head-fi peeps! Just wanna ask for some advice on sub-$10 IEM that I could buy with a mic? A removable cable is a plus. Thanks!



KZ EDX perhaps?


----------



## Slater

Wow, you guys are forgetting the budget king - Sony MH750. Assuming you get a genuine one (among the vast sea of counterfeits), its outstanding for the low cost, and the mic is excellent quality.


----------



## cappuchino

Slater said:


> Wow, you guys are forgetting the budget king - Sony MH750. Assuming you get a genuine one (among the vast sea of counterfeits), its outstanding for the low cost, and the mic is excellent quality.


How do you determine if one's fake or not? Oh, and what's the difference with the MH755?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

Slater said:


> Assuming you get a genuine one


Isn’t that basically impossible these days?


----------



## Slater

KutuzovGambit said:


> Isn’t that basically impossible these days?



It depends on where you get them from. You just have to go to a trusted/verified source. PM me for details.


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> How do you determine if one's fake or not? Oh, and what's the difference with the MH755?



There’s buckets of info, photos, guides, etxin the official thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/

The best way is to pop the shell open and look at the driver.

There are other ways as well, some are more reliable than others.

I personally don’t use some methods. For example, some say the fakes have a slightly shorter cable. I don’t know about that. I use other alternate methods if I am unsure.

There have been numerous batches of both, made during different years. That had created some confusion (at least until most of the info was ironed out).

One thing is certain though; there are some terrible fakes (although some do actually sound decent). Some counterfeits have actual fake vents on the driver, with it being nothing more than a sticker lol


----------



## Slater

LZ Z04A for $18:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKHDZK7

Seems like a heck of a deal!


----------



## Nimweth

sub30 said:


> Hey Head-fi peeps! Just wanna ask for some advice on sub-$10 IEM that I could buy with a mic? A removable cable is a plus. Thanks!


This one has generated some interest and sounds good:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones-Definition-Earphones-Comfortable-Smartphones-Red/dp/B07RZYB964


----------



## cappuchino

Nimweth said:


> This one has generated some interest and sounds good:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones-Definition-Earphones-Comfortable-Smartphones-Red/dp/B07RZYB964


Thanks for the suggestion, nimweth. Unfortunately, it's over the budget.


----------



## Nimweth

sub30 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, nimweth. Unfortunately, it's over the budget.


Sorry, I just noticed your budget was in dollars and not GBP!


----------



## cappuchino

Yeah. Quite a difference 😂 Problems with spending money as a freshman.


----------



## cappuchino

I know this is off-thread, but I just wanna ask if I'll be damaging my IEM that accepts 2-pin 0.75mm when I use a 2-pin 0.78mm??


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> I know this is off-thread, but I just wanna ask if I'll be damaging my IEM that accepts 2-pin 0.75mm when I use a 2-pin 0.78mm??



Not really, just that possibly the female side 2 pin housing might get loose with repeated connections and disconnections. I've only had that happen with one 2 pin CHIFI out of the about 15 2 pin sets that I have tried it on. Thereafter the loose side had occasional loss of sound when the 2 pin cable shifted inside the housing. Nothing has happened to the other 14 I've tried it on.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> Not really, just that possibly the female side 2 pin housing might get loose with repeated connections and disconnections. I've only had that happen with one 2 pin CHIFI out of the about 15 2 pin sets that I have tried it on. Thereafter the loose side had occasional loss of sound when the 2 pin cable shifted inside the housing. Nothing has happened to the other 14 I've tried it on.


But if I don't remove the pin after installing (?), I won't be encountering problems? Sorry for the noob question as I just bought my first IEM two months ago.


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> But if I don't remove the pin after installing (?), I won't be encountering problems? Sorry for the noob question as I just bought my first IEM two months ago.



Yes that's an option.

I find MMCX connectors are generally worse in lifespan than 2 pin ones, if you frequently disconnect and connect the IEM. 2 pin ones have their own issues, as some have 0.75 mm or 0.78 mm housings, some have angled/straight, protruding/recessed, some have QDC/TFZ type housings. Quite a pain with all the different permutations.

Before buying the cable, u best ask the others what cable u are gonna get and what is your IEM, so they can give better advise, as not all 2 pin cables can fit. eg BLON.


----------



## Sebulr

Nimweth said:


> This one has generated some interest and sounds good:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones-Definition-Earphones-Comfortable-Smartphones-Red/dp/B07RZYB964


 I Bought one of those with  £2 off. Can't verify how good the mic is, but the sound Is quite good. V shaped nice treble a lot of bass, driver flex in one ear, oddly, not sure if it's the earphone or my ear drum crinkling. Non removable cable and a suede pouch not bad for £7


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> Yes that's an option.
> 
> I find MMCX connectors are generally worse in lifespan than 2 pin ones, if you frequently disconnect and connect the IEM. 2 pin ones have their own issues, as some have 0.75 mm or 0.78 mm housings, some have angled/straight, protruding/recessed, some have QDC/TFZ type housings. Quite a pain with all the different permutations.
> 
> Before buying the cable, u best ask the others what cable u are gonna get and what is your IEM, so they can give better advise, as not all 2 pin cables can fit. eg BLON.


The IEM that I have is the QKZ VK4. The female 2-pin (0.75mm) is not one of those with a housing like the recent KZs nor like the old ones with the recessed connection. It's just the typical flat one. Really hard to buy the cable as I don't wanna waste money.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> LZ Z04A for $18:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKHDZK7
> 
> Seems like a heck of a deal!


FIY: The Z04A and the Z05A arent very good. I wouldnt recommend them even at that price.


----------



## xkcd0137

NOOB Alert!! 

I have a TinHifi T2 and its stock cable has started to show its age. The right one crackles and misses the sound often. I am planning to make it wireless but don't want to compromise on the sound quality and durability too much either. My budget is 'lesser the better' - 

1) Get a bluetooth cable, like TRN BT3S - 20$

2) Get a TWS module, like TRN BT20S - 40$

3) or get a TWS earphones like Soundcore Life Note now - 30$ and sometime later get a wired cable, like 
TRN T2 16 Core or **** 8 Core - 10$
Though sound quality of Soundcore TWS is not anywhere near Tin T2 but its reasonable and it offers a 2 year warranty too. 

Note: I am from India and the 1) and 2) will be bought from Aliexpress and will not offer and warranties. In past I had once bought a KZ Bluetooth module for KZ ZS3, that module stopped working after 6-8 months and one of its connector broke loose too. So I am a bit wary of buying expensive stuff without warranty.

PS - If there are any better TWS available on Aliexpress, please do recommend.


----------



## MrDelicious

xkcd0137 said:


> NOOB Alert!!
> 
> I have a TinHifi T2 and its stock cable has started to show its age. The right one crackles and misses the sound often. I am planning to make it wireless but don't want to compromise on the sound quality and durability too much either. My budget is 'lesser the better' -
> 
> ...


Have you confirmed the issue is with the cable and not the connector on the earpiece?


----------



## xkcd0137

MrDelicious said:


> Have you confirmed the issue is with the cable and not the connector on the earpiece?


How can I do that? I don't have any spare mmcx connectors.


----------



## MrDelicious

xkcd0137 said:


> How can I do that? I don't have any spare mmcx connectors.


You can switch the cables, L -> R and R -> L. If the audio problems switch channels, it's the cable. If not, it's the earpiece.


----------



## xkcd0137

MrDelicious said:


> You can switch the cables, L -> R and R -> L. If the audio problems switch channels, it's the cable. If not, it's the earpiece.



It seems to have solved itself after switching L to R. No crackles and sound is good as new. I'll check for few days and revert if things change. Anyways any recommendation for TWS less than 30$?


----------



## Tonymac136

xkcd0137 said:


> It seems to have solved itself after switching L to R. No crackles and sound is good as new. I'll check for few days and revert if things change. Anyways any recommendation for TWS less than 30$?



KZ Z1 for outright sound quality but battery life sucks and many people have connection issues. 
Tronsmart Spunky Beat doesn't sound quite as good in my opinion but has better battery.


----------



## harry501501

So I think this is probably not the right thread, but it's my favourite one and still very relevant. I've always been fascinated when such polarising and vastly different views are given with specific earphones in regards to what users hear and the standard they rate it sound-wise. I know the majority here know the source can come into it, but I've just received the SMSL Sanskrit 10th MK II which although only £100, is a seriously good desktop DAC with great specs that aren't just good on paper. I'm already coming from the SABAJ DA3 as my everyday DAC which is also *very *good, especially with earphones. But with the same AMP connected to compare, there's a noticeable improvement in performance from most earphones I've tried with the SMSL. When I say "improvement" I don't mean there's a magical change to their sound, but that they are being pushed to their best, their limits. Instruments are more natural, the soundstage is more accurate, treble less sensitive, detail levels are more accurate to what the earphone is capable of. It's 100% not a placebo effect either, I'd be more honest if it was with myself and others.

I'm merely using this as an example so pls don't discuss it in regards to this post, but say something like the BLON BL03, some people may think this is the bee's knees of budget sound whereas others will scoff and say they are being caught up on the hype and that they are a congested mess. But what if the person who hears it 'better' is using the CHORD MOJO for example, or like me, the SMSL with the new excellent DAC chip, the AK 4493 which has been utilised to a high level with other hardware and software and the other is using their phone. I listened to my DUNU DN 2000 again and I was amazed at the veil lifted and fullness of sound I just hadn't heard (it like) before... but _had _read about.

I also thought that by adding a cheap AMP for example the FIIO A3 or e11k to add some oomph that meant getting the best, but I don't think that's exactly how it works. Power doesn't mean better. I'm now of the belief the source is more important in getting the very best from the earphone that they are capable of. So what's my point, I just think it's important to be open-minded when someone gives a different opinion. I also think - where possible - you should look into the source you are using if like me you buy a lot of earphones. Yes, a decent budget AMP will clearly help, but I'm not talking about volume, the DAC for me is probably now as important in my thought process as it ever was before. Cheers if you got this far lol, I would discuss it on audiosciencereview.com but you're expected to have a degree in electronics to get any notice there IMO.

Btw, here's my new set-up. SMSL Sanskrit 10th MK II > SMSL T2 Tube AMP.


----------



## Tonymac136

Nice rig! A lot of DD IEMs do like to have a bit more power to drive them, but source is also important too. A phone simply isn't up to the task of driving a BL03 or a Tin T2 to the very best of its abilities.


----------



## jmwant

Tonymac136 said:


> Nice rig! A lot of DD IEMs do like to have a bit more power to drive them, but source is also important too. A phone simply isn't up to the task of driving a BL03 or a Tin T2 to the very best of its abilities.


What portable ampdac do you suggest to use with BLON bl03?


----------



## KutuzovGambit

jmwant said:


> What portable ampdac do you suggest to use with BLON bl03?


My opinion, bang for buck is FiiO BTR5. Can be used with literally any Bluetooth codec as well as in USB DAC mode.


----------



## harry501501 (Sep 27, 2020)

jmwant said:


> What portable ampdac do you suggest to use with BLON bl03?



If it's a portable amp for phone then I like the Topping NX4 (original, not DSD) or something a bit more neutral. In fact, is it for a phone?



KutuzovGambit said:


> My opinion, bang for buck is FiiO BTR5. Can be used with literally any Bluetooth codec as well as in USB DAC mode.



I do like the looks of it and no doubt the BTR5 is great and ample for use with the BLO3, but if it's only to use with the BLON then perhaps it's a bit expensive, nearly four times the cost of the IEMS? Maybe look into the FIIO A1, K1... both under £25. Not sure your source but HIDIZS do some cool portable DAC/AMPs that get good reviews.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

harry501501 said:


> I do like the looks of it and no doubt the BTR5 is great and ample for use with the BLO3, but if it's only to use with the BLON then perhaps it's a bit expensive, nearly four times the cost of the IEMS?


Good point didn’t consider that!


----------



## chinmie

xkcd0137 said:


> NOOB Alert!!
> 
> I have a TinHifi T2 and its stock cable has started to show its age. The right one crackles and misses the sound often. I am planning to make it wireless but don't want to compromise on the sound quality and durability too much either. My budget is 'lesser the better' -
> 
> ...



if you really like the sound profile of the T2, the closest options that i have tried and like are the Nillkin Go and the Tronsmart Onyx Free, but both of them are a bit over the 30 usd mark. the BT20S is also a good buy if you want the T2 dedicated for bluetooth, just be mindful that the earhooks of the BT20S are a bit hard (can be shaped, but still) so it might be or not be a problem on fitting, as the T2's seal is notoriously easy to loosen the seal on some people

to reduce crackling problem on mmcx, i make a habit of putting O-rings at the connectors to reduce the chance of them spinning


----------



## unifutomaki

jmwant said:


> What portable ampdac do you suggest to use with BLON bl03?



Tempotec Sonata HD Pro delivers the most bang for the buck and will be all you need until you decide to get into full-size cans


----------



## jeejack

If I only listen to iems ( DD and hybrid) and I have btr5 / sonata hd pro and fiio M9 / M3k is it worth buying ifi hip dac or fiio A5 to paired with them or phone?


----------



## cappuchino

Has anyone heard of this? https://shopee.ph/Blon-BL-01-In-Ear...-Earbud-With-Microphone-i.64655310.3804441070








I was able to find only one review on the internet.


----------



## jmwant

unifutomaki said:


> Tempotec Sonata HD Pro delivers the most bang for the buck and will be all you need until you decide to get into full-size cans


Thank you!


----------



## gr33nhorn (Sep 28, 2020)

sub30 said:


> Has anyone heard of this? https://shopee.ph/Blon-BL-01-In-Ear...-Earbud-With-Microphone-i.64655310.3804441070
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks suspiciously like a nicehck EP10 (thoug the wires and controls are different enough)

EDIT: sufficient reviews here confirming these sound different


----------



## baskingshark

sub30 said:


> Has anyone heard of this? https://shopee.ph/Blon-BL-01-In-Ear...-Earbud-With-Microphone-i.64655310.3804441070
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think u can ask @Tonymac136 and @LaughMoreDaily about the BLON BL-01, I recall seeing them post about it previously.

I actually thought it isn't in production any more, wow seems u can still find a shop link for it.


----------



## cappuchino

baskingshark said:


> I think u can ask @Tonymac136 and @LaughMoreDaily about the BLON BL-01, I recall seeing them post about it previously.
> 
> I actually thought it isn't in production any more, wow seems u can still find a shop link for it.


Yeah... and there was only one single shop selling these.


----------



## th1nk

I posted this in its own thread and it was suggested that I ask here as well, hoping for some pointers.
So I don't have any nice wired iems, and was hoping to get a recommendation on some chi-fi wired iems based on what I like/dislike about my current and past headphones. Going chi-fi because I'm happy to use AliExpress and everything else is super marked up in Aus.
I'd like to stay under $100 AUD though I might go higher (max around $200) if there's something there that really fits the bill.

They'll be running off a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and occasionally a topping a30/d30 stack, and using foam tips for noise isolation and comfort (silicone tips don't create a seal in my ears). I listen to a lot of different genres, mostly guitar based but some electronic and vocal-focuses tracks too. I really like to hear the timbre of the bass guitar in competently produced tracks. I like some low end rumble and can't stand sibilance or boxiness.

Equipment I have/have tried:

Sennheiser HD 6XX: my favourite headphones but could use a touch more rumble and obviously being bulky and open back I can't take them anywhere. I like the sound stage, the clarity and handling of treble. I don't expect these in an iem but I figure it's a good guide for my tastes.

V-Moda Forza Metallo Wireless: these are my daily drivers and quite close to what I want so I have to be really nitpicky to ask for more. The upper treble sounds a bit artificial (which might be Bluetooth compression, even with aptx) and the soundstage is really narrow. A little more sub-bass would be nice too, though that may be because I don't have any really good fitting foam tips for them yet. 

Sony WH-1000XM3:  Low end is good but a bit muddy, a little short on clarity and there's a bit of a processed sound going on, but generally pleasant. 

Cambridge Audio Melomania 1: The bass has tonnes of rumble and I quite like that but they also have very limited clarity and are very, very muffled. 

Galaxy Buds/Galaxy Buds+: These hurt my ears. The highs have way too much sibilance, waaay too much. The bass is drowned out by the treble. Reasonably nice clarity though. I also suspect the scalable codec is stuck at rather low quality because it's scarcely better than SBC. 

Superlux HD668B: These also hurt my ears. They have big issues with sibilance and the highs feel really dry and overly bright, albeit quite natural.

Logitech UE4000: these sound like an angry goose trapped in a wet cardboard box. 

Hoping someone can help me out!


----------



## MrDelicious

th1nk said:


> I posted this in its own thread and it was suggested that I ask here as well, hoping for some pointers.
> So I don't have any nice wired iems, and was hoping to get a recommendation on some chi-fi wired iems based on what I like/dislike about my current and past headphones. Going chi-fi because I'm happy to use AliExpress and everything else is super marked up in Aus.
> I'd like to stay under $100 AUD though I might go higher (max around $200) if there's something there that really fits the bill.
> 
> ...


Moondrop Starfield, probably.


----------



## OklahKekW

iBasso IT00 seems to fit the bill. Get them at Prime Day on Amazon ( October 13 and 14). It should be in your $100 AUD range.


----------



## Chappa

Hello,

I had some Einsears T2 that died sadly... I can now no longer find any of them...
Now I am looking for some cheap headphones to use around the price of the Einsear...
Could be a bit more expensive. I enjoyed the Einsears cause they were cheap and overall good. 

I was wondering if someone could give me some reccomendations on what is a good cheap headphone.
The urban funs I did not like much but I did like the Seahf AW-009 but I am looking for others as well. 

Thanks for the help I apreciate it


----------



## Nimweth

th1nk said:


> I posted this in its own thread and it was suggested that I ask here as well, hoping for some pointers.
> So I don't have any nice wired iems, and was hoping to get a recommendation on some chi-fi wired iems based on what I like/dislike about my current and past headphones. Going chi-fi because I'm happy to use AliExpress and everything else is super marked up in Aus.
> I'd like to stay under $100 AUD though I might go higher (max around $200) if there's something there that really fits the bill.
> 
> ...


Of the IEMs I have, these should suit you:
1. Smabat NCO
2. BLON BL-05s
3. Tin Hifi T2 plus
4. CCA CA16
Hope that helps!


----------



## Audiosolace

OklahKekW said:


> iBasso IT00 seems to fit the bill. Get them at Prime Day on Amazon ( October 13 and 14). It should be in your $100 AUD range.



The iBasso IT00 and FiiO FD1 are good sub 100 dollars. They do possess different tonality though with former being more relaxed and the latter more bright. Choose wisely , happy listening !


----------



## KutuzovGambit

th1nk said:


> They'll be running off a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro and occasionally a topping a30/d30 stack, and using foam tips for noise isolation and comfort (silicone tips don't create a seal in my ears). I listen to a lot of different genres, mostly guitar based but some electronic and vocal-focuses tracks too. I really like to hear the timbre of the bass guitar in competently produced tracks. I like some low end rumble and can't stand sibilance or boxiness.
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out!


I think the IT00 would be great for you if the guitars you listen to are mostly electric. I found them too warm and thick for acoustic music. They also have a lot of driver flex for some people, if that matters to you.

For more money but a more natural sound I can definitely recommend the FH3 if you buy from Amazon to get their solid return policy in case of QC issues.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Sep 28, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> I think u can ask @Tonymac136 and @LaughMoreDaily about the BLON BL-01, I recall seeing them post about it previously.
> 
> I actually thought it isn't in production any more, wow seems u can still find a shop link for it.



In my opinion it's a no-brainer. If the MH750/755 is the poor man's Blon BL03, the BL01 is the poor man's Tin T2. More neutral sounding than the MH750/5 (though to some ears this can be a bit dull). I seem to recall mine took a fair bit of use before sounding their best, and they do improve on the end of amplification (like most DD sets). I used the BL01 as my daily driver for a couple of months - it was nice to sacrifice a little bit of the detail of the Tin T2 and a bit of the vinylish tubey loveliness of the Blon BL03 and just enjoy the music without getting caught up in how the IEMs sounded. It's my favourite cheapie by a long way, I'd even go as far as to say I prefer it as an all rounder to its bigger and more famous brother the BL03. Just listened again for the first time in months and yup - I still really like it.

Edit - Negatives I forgot to mention are that the soundstage is... Intimate, and separation can be a bit pants, particularly between bass and drum. For the money though..


----------



## th1nk

So seems like the consensus is the IT00, thanks all. 
Only one more question, which I know is creeping away from the scope of the thread: if I did manage to stretch funds to 200AU, would something like the Tri I3 be better or is the IT00 what I'm looking for? Keeping in mind it'll usually be powered by a sonata hd pro so I don't know how well that works with the I3's need for amping. 

The FH3 is tempting @KutuzovGambit, but even with a return policy there's a lot of reviews mentioning the qc issues and I have terrible luck with that sort of thing.


----------



## baskingshark

th1nk said:


> So seems like the consensus is the IT00, thanks all.
> Only one more question, which I know is creeping away from the scope of the thread: if I did manage to stretch funds to 200AU, would something like the Tri I3 be better or is the IT00 what I'm looking for? Keeping in mind it'll usually be powered by a sonata hd pro so I don't know how well that works with the I3's need for amping.
> 
> The FH3 is tempting @KutuzovGambit, but even with a return policy there's a lot of reviews mentioning the qc issues and I have terrible luck with that sort of thing.



TRI I3 doesn't sound that good on the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, I've tried that combi, it is quite flat sounding. The planars in the TRI I3 need amping to open up the dynamics and soundstage and get the planar mids sounding sweet, it is not about volume. Unless u can put a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter to "trick" the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro into going to the max output, but even at max "tricked" output it still isn't as great as compared to a dedicated amp (It can go up to 2V output but has an auto gain setting based on the impedance of the connected transducer).

Anyways TRI I3 and IT00 are different animals, different transducer types at different prices, so it is an apples to oranges comparison. The single DD IT00 is more about timbre and has more subbass oomph and treble extension. Whereas the TRI I3 is more balanced but with better soundstage and imaging. TRI I3 is a bit darker in the treble.


----------



## baskingshark

Wrote a small review about the Final Audio E3000 here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-e3000.22426/reviews#item-review-24428 





*Pros:*

Light and comfortable.
Superb imaging and instrument separation at sub $50 price point.
Excellent soundstage.
Natural timbre.
Non fatiguing.
Balanced and sublime mids.
Comes with Final type E (black) tips! (ironically these black Final E tips are not a good pairing with this set, as they may muddy the Final Audio E3000’s treble actually).



*Cons:*

Noodle thin, non detachable, microphonic cable.
Requires a powerful source to shine.
Poor isolation.
Midbass on the slow/nebulous side, with lack in subbass extension.
Rolled off treble, not the most detailed treble (may be a pro or con depending on your treble sensitivity levels).


----------



## th1nk

baskingshark said:


> TRI I3 doesn't sound that good on the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, I've tried that combi, it is quite flat sounding. The planars in the TRI I3 need amping to open up the dynamics and soundstage and get the planar mids sounding sweet, it is not about volume. Unless u can put a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter to "trick" the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro into going to the max output, but even at max "tricked" output it still isn't as great as compared to a dedicated amp (It can go up to 2V output but has an auto gain setting based on the impedance of the connected transducer).
> 
> Anyways TRI I3 and IT00 are different animals, different transducer types at different prices, so it is an apples to oranges comparison. The single DD IT00 is more about timbre and has more subbass oomph and treble extension. Whereas the TRI I3 is more balanced but with better soundstage and imaging. TRI I3 is a bit darker in the treble.





baskingshark said:


> TRI I3 doesn't sound that good on the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro, I've tried that combi, it is quite flat sounding. The planars in the TRI I3 need amping to open up the dynamics and soundstage and get the planar mids sounding sweet, it is not about volume. Unless u can put a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter to "trick" the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro into going to the max output, but even at max "tricked" output it still isn't as great as compared to a dedicated amp (It can go up to 2V output but has an auto gain setting based on the impedance of the connected transducer).
> 
> Anyways TRI I3 and IT00 are different animals, different transducer types at different prices, so it is an apples to oranges comparison. The single DD IT00 is more about timbre and has more subbass oomph and treble extension. Whereas the TRI I3 is more balanced but with better soundstage and imaging. TRI I3 is a bit darker in the treble.



Just the reply I wanted. IT00 it is then - I am doing the trick with the adapter but the IT00 sounds more like my thing with the oomph. Thanks so much to yourself and everyone else for the helpful replies.


----------



## baskingshark

th1nk said:


> Just the reply I wanted. IT00 it is then - I am doing the trick with the adapter but the IT00 sounds more like my thing with the oomph. Thanks so much to yourself and everyone else for the helpful replies.



K enjoy your set!

IT00 is very good for the price. The driver flex is a bit irritating though, but not everyone experiences it, as this is rather eartip and ear anatomy dependent. If u do find driver flex let us know, there's ways to mitigate it.


----------



## boost3d

baskingshark said:


> Wrote a small review about the Final Audio E3000 here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-e3000.22426/reviews#item-review-24428
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first thing I did was swap to some wide bore tips. The cable is really disappointing. I wonder how much a removable cable adds to the manufacturing costs of an iem.


----------



## nraymond

boost3d said:


> I wonder how much a removable cable adds to the manufacturing costs of an iem.



Not too much, but brands like Final use it to tier the products. You get a removable cable on the E4000 for instance.


----------



## baskingshark

boost3d said:


> The first thing I did was swap to some wide bore tips. The cable is really disappointing. I wonder how much a removable cable adds to the manufacturing costs of an iem.



MMCX connectors aren't that expensive, I see them going for less than a dollar for a pair on Aliexpress. 2 pin connectors and maybe higher quality MMCX may cost more though. When I was making some custom IEMs, I spoke to a few manufacturers, they were quoting me about $10 USD or so to procure the MMCX and solder it in. They quoted a bit more for 2 pin connectors, I'm sure it could be done for cheaper, or even free if you know how to solder.

We see some $16 USD IEMs (eg a banned tribid with a piezo which is the non pro version) having detachable MMCX connectors, so I find it disappointing some more expensive IEMs and actually most TOTL earbuds come with non detachable cables. It is a potential source of failure down the line, not to mention a source of microphonics and it limits balanced aftermarket cables/wireless adapters.


----------



## jant71

baskingshark said:


> ...and actually most TOTL earbuds come with non detachable cables.



Wait, what year is it again??? You know that is just not true.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Wait, what year is it again??? You know that is just not true.


Well we got:

Simphonio Dragon 3 
Fiio Em5
DQSM Turandot
Moondrop Chaconne

Those are all over 200 usd with the dragon 3 at nearly 500 usd without replaceable cables.


----------



## jant71 (Sep 29, 2020)

Are we talking earbud or IEMs?? I read earbuds as earphones  Then I stand corrected. Probably more earbuds still fixed. Earbuds are different though. They don't really try for fit or things like removable cable like in-ears. Don't think they even really grasp the point of the portability and tune them as if your are listening in a quiet place and not for leaving the house.


----------



## RikudouGoku

jant71 said:


> Are we talking earbud or IEMs?? Then I stand corrected. Probably more earbuds still fixed. Earbuds are different though. They don't really try for fit or things like removable cable like in-ears. Don't think they even really grasp the point of the portability and tune them as if your are listening in a quiet place and not for leaving the house.


Well, baskinshark was talking about earbuds. 

But yes, I do think that they need to give earbuds removable cables too like in iems.


----------



## Chappa

Hello,

I had some Einsears T2 that died sadly... I can now no longer find any of them...
Now I am looking for some cheap headphones to use around the price of the Einsear...
Could be a bit more expensive. I enjoyed the Einsears cause they were cheap and overall good.

I was wondering if someone could give me some reccomendations on what is a good cheap headphone.
The urban funs I did not like much but I did like the Seahf AW-009 but I am looking for others as well.

Thanks for the help I apreciate it


----------



## Sam L

RikudouGoku said:


> Well we got:
> 
> Simphonio Dragon 3
> Fiio Em5
> ...


In fact, I'm not even sure what has detachable cables in the TOTL range for buds. Maybe a rose model and that's about it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Sam L said:


> In fact, I'm not even sure what has detachable cables in the TOTL range for buds. Maybe a rose model and that's about it.


yeah thats a better question.


----------



## boost3d

So are the ZAX as great (giant killers) as the guys in the KZ thread are making it out to be?


----------



## unifutomaki

boost3d said:


> So are the ZAX as great (giant killers) as the guys in the KZ thread are making it out to be?



Well, I probably wouldn't use that term (and I hesitate to ever use that term), but I very much enjoy them.


----------



## JEHL

So I always wondered how I can figure out what kind of signature sounds true neutral to my ears. And Slater told me to EQ to find out so I installed Wavelet on the Y9 Prime (In case you're all wondering, this phone was a gift so no, I had no say in this). So it looks like I put BL-03 and enter -2dB on 2.5kHz, -5dB on 5kHz, -6dB on 9.5kHz and -1dB on 19kHz remains mostly unchanged. Makes it sound warm neutral instead of V-shaped this way.

Does that kind if signature remind you of anything?


----------



## Sam L

JEHL said:


> So I always wondered how I can figure out what kind of signature sounds true neutral to my ears. And Slater told me to EQ to find out so I installed Wavelet on the Y9 Prime (In case you're all wondering, this phone was a gift so no, I had no say in this). So it looks like I put BL-03 and enter -2dB on 2.5kHz, -5dB on 5kHz, -6dB on 9.5kHz and -1dB on 19kHz remains mostly unchanged. Makes it sound warm neutral instead of V-shaped this way.
> 
> Does that kind if signature remind you of anything?


I'll have to try it out later. For the blon 03's, I made a wavelet file that targets Oratory1990's curve.


----------



## JEHL

Sam L said:


> I'll have to try it out later. For the blon 03's, I made a wavelet file that targets Oratory1990's curve.


Wait. He has his own target curve too? I thought he used harman and very rarely crinacle's and even more rarely some I dont know.


----------



## Sam L

JEHL said:


> Wait. He has his own target curve too? I thought he used harman and very rarely crinacle's and even more rarely some I dont know.


Yeah, it follows what I prefer -- warmer lower mids (just a tad) and not as bright in the upper mids / lower treble.


----------



## Sam L

JEHL said:


> Wait. He has his own target curve too? I thought he used harman and very rarely crinacle's and even more rarely some I dont know.


if you use neutron player, here's the peq file


----------



## Tonymac136

boost3d said:


> So are the ZAX as great (giant killers) as the guys in the KZ thread are making it out to be?



They're really good. But they're at a price point where you'd expect them to be really good. They're more detailed than the Tin T2 Plus and more musical than the LZ A6 Mini. Wouldn't really say they're "better" than either, just different. Not really a giant killer if they aren't heads and shoulders above the competition at the same price. They're just very good.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> Trust AE to reward compulsive Chi-Fi buying and figure out a way to turn it into a game
> 
> 
> 
> Revisiting my TFZ T2 tonight, outfitted with KBEar's bargain 4-core copper cable that supports TFZ's funky square QDC socket and goes for... 4 USD. I have no idea how it measures, but it transmits sound and has sturdy connectors, a functional chin slider and pliable preformed earhooks so it's a quality item as far as I'm concerned



I have been using them on my Blon and DT....6 Pro. For that price they do a fantastic job and are comfortable as well. Just a little tangly but can't complain tbh


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> Tempotec Sonata HD Pro delivers the most bang for the buck and will be all you need until you decide to get into full-size cans



Or you can use Walnut F2. It can drive anything in IEM space and in full size I have seen people using Senn HD600 as well. Walnut is criminally underrated in budget amp/dac space imo. Costs barely $33 and goes as low as $24 during sales with coupons. It can also be used as a music player which is a plus. Although, I use it as amp mostly


----------



## DBaldock9

Dani157 said:


> Or you can use Walnut F2. It can drive anything in IEM space and in full size I have seen people using Senn HD600 as well. Walnut is criminally underrated in budget amp/dac space imo. Costs barely $33 and goes as low as $24 during sales with coupons. It can also be used as a music player which is a plus. Although, I use it as amp mostly



Using my modified F2 at work today, connected as a USB DAC for listening to Sara Niemietz "Weekly Wacky Wednesdays" YouTube videos [ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9E6r0GuQ7d6G6esolVc5gg ] - driving various IEMs.


----------



## laleeee

Hi,tried somebody the NS Audio NS3 ?


----------



## fonkepala

Dani157 said:


> Or you can use Walnut F2. It can drive anything in IEM space and in full size I have seen people using Senn HD600 as well. Walnut is criminally underrated in budget amp/dac space imo. Costs barely $33 and goes as low as $24 during sales with coupons. It can also be used as a music player which is a plus. Although, I use it as amp mostly



I'm a noob when it comes to Walnut stuff. Can you explain how to use the F2 as a pure dac/amp or just amp for IEMs, etc? I mainly listen to music streamed from my PC.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the new purple BL-03 is now available: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-03.23894/reviews


----------



## xilon (Oct 2, 2020)

The last SHINI earphones I ordered, the S-520, arrived. These are even better than Q-140 I cannot believe it. They sound louder and more detailed compared to Q140 and while the bass is more or less the same the treble has tremendously improved. What can I say? These Shini S520 are simply a masterpiece!! IEMs from KZ, CCA, BLON etc all of them have to kneel before Shini S520. Whoever will try them will realize..


----------



## mbwilson111

xilon said:


> The last SHINI earphones I ordered, the S-520, arrived. These are even better than Q-140 I cannot believe it. They sound louder and more detailed compared to Q140 and while the bass is more or less the same the treble has tremendously improved. What can I say? These Shini S520 are simply a masterpiece!! IEMs from KZ, CCA, BLON etc all of them have to kneel before Shini S520. Whoever will try them will realize..



I have those here but have not tried them.  I am not sure how to wear them.  Probably most of you know that my husband @HungryPanda  died in April from Covid 19.  I have been gradually trying to sort out his gear.  There is so much and this is painful to deal with but I will try to listen to the Shinis that he had.  There are three.  I think I remember him saying that one of them had the left/right reversed... or maybe out of phase... but cannot remember for sure and, if so, which one.  If that is true I hope he had a chance to fix it.   I will try to check these out this weekend.  I have been trying to learn how to enjoy music again.  This was something that we had shared and I have a lot of my own gear. We met because of music and I am lost without him.

Shini S-520 - blue
Shini MDR-Q141 - red
Shini MDR-Q940 - black

I took a some photos when you guys were talking about them in early September.  I had just found them in a bag under his desk.

Could someone share a photo of what they look like on a person?


----------



## xilon

mbwilson111 said:


> I have those here but have not tried them.  I am not sure how to wear them.  Probably most of you know that my husband @HungryPanda  died in April from Covid 19.  I have been gradually trying to sort out his gear.  There is so much and this is painful to deal with but I will try to listen to the Shinis that he had.  There are three.  I think I remember him saying that one of them had the left/right reversed... or maybe out of phase... but cannot remember for sure and, if so, which one.  If that is true I hope he had a chance to fix it.   I will try to check these out this weekend.  I have been trying to learn how to enjoy music again.  This was something that we had shared and I have a lot of my own gear. We met because of music and I am lost without him.
> 
> Shini S-520 - blue
> Shini MDR-Q141 - red
> ...



Hello. First of all my condolences for your husband loss. Be strong dear..

About the Left Right problem on one of the shini pair you can take a look at this post  of mine. I HAD the same problem and solved it with easy.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-15841585


----------



## DBaldock9

fonkepala said:


> I'm a noob when it comes to Walnut stuff. Can you explain how to use the F2 as a pure dac/amp or just amp for IEMs, etc? I mainly listen to music streamed from my PC.



First - *NOTE* that the Walnut F2 only supports up to 16-Bit / 44.1-KHz or 48-KHz as a USB DAC.
Second - To operate as an Analog Amp, use the Line Out jack as a Line Input - connect a 3.5mm TRS cable from the analog output of a source (phone, PC, etc.) to Line Out.

In either case - You only need to Switch On (down) the "Power" switch.  The "DAC Power" switch is actually mislabeled, since it's really the DAP Power - as it turns on the Music Player function, and the USB DAC works with just the "Power" switch On.


----------



## baskingshark

DBaldock9 said:


> First - *NOTE* that the Walnut F2 only supports up to 16-Bit / 44.1-KHz or 48-KHz as a USB DAC.
> Second - To operate as an Analog Amp, use the Line Out jack as a Line Input - connect a 3.5mm TRS cable from the analog output of a source (phone, PC, etc.) to Line Out.
> 
> In either case - You only need to Switch On (down) the "Power" switch.  The "DAC Power" switch is actually mislabeled, since it's really the DAP Power - as it turns on the Music Player function, and the USB DAC works with just the "Power" switch On.



Do you happen to know the output impedance of the Walnut F2? Does it hiss with high sensitivity IEMs? TIA!!!


----------



## unifutomaki

A meeting of the greats...?


----------



## DBaldock9

baskingshark said:


> Do you happen to know the output impedance of the Walnut F2? Does it hiss with high sensitivity IEMs? TIA!!!



I can open it up this weekend, and measure any series resistors, that are between the op-amps and the output jacks.


----------



## boost3d

Darn I think my CVJ CSA has driver rattle. Never picked it up listening to music but using the "Quality-Bass Shaker test" on this site (https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php), I do hear something going on with the driver behind the frequency sweep. I don't know for sure because it's almost uniform on both sides and throughout the whole test. Stops immediately after the test. I don't really hear it with my other iems though.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 2, 2020)

boost3d said:


> Darn I think my CVJ CSA has driver rattle. Never picked it up listening to music but using the "Quality-Bass Shaker test" on this site (https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php), I do hear something going on with the driver behind the frequency sweep. I don't know for sure because it's almost uniform on both sides and throughout the whole test. Stops immediately after the test. I don't really hear it with my other iems though.



What frequency does it occur at? Below their advertised frequency response?

Previously I tried to be curious and do some tests, I tried to play bass frequencies via tone generators (using TFZ No. 3 -> Tempotec Sonata HD (non pro) -> PC). The TFZ No. 3 was advertised for 5 - 40000 Hz. I personally can't hear below 20 Hz, but I had severe rattling at 5 - 10 Hz during test and thereafter I think it blew my Tempotec Sonata HD. I had bad clicking coming from Tempotec Sonata HD after that test when music is played, oh wells, I've learnt not to be too curious from now on.

Luckily the TFZ No. 3 survived, would have cried if that expensive set died. Haha is a legit basshead set since it made it thru all the way till 5 Hz. Whether the advertised 40000 Hz is nonsense or not, we gotta ask our dolphin and bat friends to verify.


----------



## boost3d

baskingshark said:


> What frequency does it occur at? Below their advertised frequency response?
> 
> Previously I tried to be curious and do some tests, I tried to play bass frequencies via tone generators (using TFZ No. 3 -> Tempotec Sonata HD (non pro) -> PC). The TFZ No. 3 was advertised for 5 - 40000 Hz. I personally can't hear below 20 Hz, but I had severe rattling at 5 - 10 Hz during test and thereafter I think it blew my Tempotec Sonata HD. I had bad clicking coming from Tempotec Sonata HD after that test when music is played, oh wells, I've learnt not to be too curious from now on.
> 
> Luckily the TFZ No. 3 survived, would have cried if that expensive set died. Haha is a legit basshead set since it made it thru all the way till 5 Hz. Whether the advertised 40000 Hz is nonsense or not, we gotta ask our dolphin and bat friends to verify.



On the box it says the frequency response is 7-40000Hz. On the frequency test (on that site) the "rattle" starts at 20-30Hz.  

FWIW I'm not using my Sonata HD Pro. Straight from my laptop and phone.


----------



## thekenta

The Chinese IEM bug always bites me around this time a year.
Originally wanted to try the BL05s, but couldn't resist jumping on the Tin T2 Plus since I somehow got them for only 35$ on Ali thanks to a coupon. Can't wait to try them out.

Only thing I'm worried about are the MMCX connections since my cables on the original T2 have been breaking left and right while I never had any issues with 2-pin.


----------



## jeejack

My cable stay fit. It's very good for an stock cable. Don't need to change it


----------



## Rarezombiegun

Over ear headphones and that sound better then my tribit tune go willing to go up to 125$ I enjoy bass but don't want muddy bass


----------



## thekenta

Rarezombiegun said:


> Over ear headphones and that sound better then my tribit tune go willing to go up to 125$ I enjoy bass but don't want muddy bass



Take a look at the Ibasso IT00, BQEYZ Spring 2 or Moondrop Starfield.


----------



## DBaldock9 (Oct 5, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Do you happen to know the output impedance of the Walnut F2? Does it hiss with high sensitivity IEMs? TIA!!!



When I got home from work this afternoon, I opened my F2, and made some measurements.
For the 3.5mm TRS headphone output, there are 10-Ω resistors between the op-amps and the jack.
For the 2.5mm TRRS headphone output, there are no resistors between the Differential Line Drivers and the jack.


----------



## baskingshark

thekenta said:


> The Chinese IEM bug always bites me around this time a year.
> Originally wanted to try the BL05s, but couldn't resist jumping on the Tin T2 Plus since I somehow got them for only 35$ on Ali thanks to a coupon. Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> Only thing I'm worried about are the MMCX connections since my cables on the original T2 have been breaking left and right while I never had any issues with 2-pin.



My Tin T2 Plus has a wonky MMCX on one side, it is loose and the IEM spins 360 degrees on it (no sound cut out though).

Previously Tin T4 also had MMCX issues, so it is kinda sad these problems are still present in the Tin T2 Plus. I saw that Tin's latest P2 and their upcoming new DD set come with 2 pin connectors, so I hope the penny has finally dropped regarding their MMCX connectors.


----------



## seanwee

unifutomaki said:


> A meeting of the greats...?


Little off topic but there's a DMP-Z1 sound mod coming for the A35/A45 if you're interested.

It's already here for the A55 and people say it sounds phenomenal. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-walkman-fw-mods.943661/post-15896939


----------



## DBaldock9 (Oct 5, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> When I got home from work this afternoon, I opened my F2, and made some measurements.
> For the 3.5mm TRS headphone output, there are 10Ω resistors between the op-amps and the jack.
> For the 2.5mm TRRS headphone output, there are no resistors between the Differential Line Drivers and the jack.



While I had my F2 open to make measurement, I went ahead and changed the 8x 10-Ω resistors to 2-Ω resistors.
If you haven't looked closely at the F2 circuitry, you won't realize that for the 3.5mm TRS headphone output, they're *driving (L+) and (R+) with 4 op-amp channels each*.
On the bottom of the circuit board, there are 4 dual-channel op-amps (the JRC4580 in mine have been replaced with MUSES8920E) - both channels of 2 of them drive (L+) in parallel, and both channels of 2 of them drive (R+) in parallel, which means the Single-Ended output of the F2 has quite a bit of current driving capability.


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 3, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> My Tin T2 Plus has a wonky MMCX on one side, *it is loose and the IEM spins 360 degrees* on it (no sound cut out though).
> 
> Previously Tin T4 also had MMCX issues, so it is kinda sad these problems are still present in the Tin T2 Plus. I saw that Tin's latest P2 and their upcoming new DD set come with 2 pin connectors, so I hope the penny has finally dropped regarding their MMCX connectors.


For the aesthetics (black KZ ZAX Fiio FH3, black JVC HA-FD01 stock cable) I added a Nitrile Rubber O-Ring (4mm OD 2mm ID 1mm Width) to fill the gap.  The o-ring also firmed up the ability to spin the earpiece.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

fonkepala said:


> I'm a noob when it comes to Walnut stuff. Can you explain how to use the F2 as a pure dac/amp or just amp for IEMs, etc? I mainly listen to music streamed from my PC.



To use it as amp -

Turn on power
Connect your music player/phone/source via 3.5mm line out port
Your IEM in power out port (Balanced or 3.5mm basis your IEM connector)

Detailed guide is listed on the product details page on AliExpress. Attaching it here for your reference, hope it helps.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> My Tin T2 Plus has a wonky MMCX on one side, it is loose and the IEM spins 360 degrees on it (no sound cut out though).
> 
> Previously Tin T4 also had MMCX issues, so it is kinda sad these problems are still present in the Tin T2 Plus. I saw that Tin's latest P2 and their upcoming new DD set come with 2 pin connectors, so I hope the penny has finally dropped regarding their MMCX connectors.



I am also facing this exact issue with my right ear piece. Same happened with my T2 Pro as well. I am pondering of getting a replacement, although it maybe some task to convince the seller


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> I am also facing this exact issue with my right ear piece. Same happened with my T2 Pro as well. I am pondering of getting a replacement, although it maybe some task to convince the seller



Convincing them is one thing. If you bought this from Aliexpress, the shipping return costs will probably cost the same as the Tin T2 Plus itself, so not worth the hassle. Just leave a cable on it permanently, maybe u can tape the cable on also.

I'll probably not get any more Tin HIFI products which use MMCX connectors after this. In my book, they are in the same category as Urbanfun in terms of MMCX QC. A pity as the Tin T2 Plus sounds good. But it is nice to see the newer Tin HIFI gear uses 2 pin connectors, so I suspect they are aware of their MMCX problems. Maybe I'll give them another chance if reviews for their 2 pin gear is good, though the Tin P2 is way overpriced currently at launch price.


----------



## IEMusic

baskingshark said:


> My Tin T2 Plus has a wonky MMCX on one side, it is loose and the IEM spins 360 degrees on it (no sound cut out though).
> 
> Previously Tin T4 also had MMCX issues, so it is kinda sad these problems are still present in the Tin T2 Plus. I saw that Tin's latest P2 and their upcoming new DD set come with 2 pin connectors, so I hope the penny has finally dropped regarding their MMCX connectors.


@baskingshark, I didn’t know you got the T2+.  How do you like it (other than the MMCX connector)?

“Favourite IEMs for home setup (alphabetically arranged): BLON BL-03, BLON Cardinal, Final Audio E3000, HZSound Heart Mirror, KBEAR Diamond, NiceHCK M6 [BGVP Filter], Oriveti New Primacy, TFZ Tequila 1, Toneking Nine Tails, TRI I3, *TRI Starsea*“

Would you happen to have already received the Starsea?


----------



## baskingshark

IEMusic said:


> @baskingshark, I didn’t know you got the T2+.  How do you like it (other than the MMCX connector)?
> 
> “Favourite IEMs for home setup (alphabetically arranged): BLON BL-03, BLON Cardinal, Final Audio E3000, HZSound Heart Mirror, KBEAR Diamond, NiceHCK M6 [BGVP Filter], Oriveti New Primacy, TFZ Tequila 1, Toneking Nine Tails, TRI I3, *TRI Starsea*“
> 
> Would you happen to have already received the Starsea?



Yep I just got the Starsea, will drop a quick impressions in the TRI thread soon, still checking out the flip switches.

Ya Tin T2 Plus is actually very good sounding, rather coherent and does everything quite well. May not be the best in terms of technical performance, but it is definitely very good in timbre, tonality and price to performance ratio.


----------



## fonkepala

Dani157 said:


> To use it as amp -
> 
> Turn on power
> Connect your music player/phone/source via 3.5mm line out port
> ...



Thanks much!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Convincing them is one thing. If you bought this from Aliexpress, the shipping return costs will probably cost the same as the Tin T2 Plus itself, so not worth the hassle. Just leave a cable on it permanently, maybe u can tape the cable on also.
> 
> I'll probably not get any more Tin HIFI products which use MMCX connectors after this. In my book, they are in the same category as Urbanfun in terms of MMCX QC. A pity as the Tin T2 Plus sounds good. But it is nice to see the newer Tin HIFI gear uses 2 pin connectors, so I suspect they are aware of their MMCX problems. Maybe I'll give them another chance if reviews for their 2 pin gear is good, though the Tin P2 is way overpriced currently at launch price.



Totally agree with your points. In fact, most of the budget Chi-Fi IEMs have mmcx connectors issue. I'll mostly avoid them in future in sub $100 price bracket.


----------



## unifutomaki

Dani157 said:


> Totally agree with your points. In fact, most of the budget Chi-Fi IEMs have mmcx connectors issue. I'll mostly avoid them in future in sub $100 price bracket.



My T2 Plus connectors are still fine, but I honestly do baby these IEMs and have never swapped cables. On balance, basic 2 pin is still where it's at (especially with reports of the plastic section of QDC connectors shattering and everything)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> My T2 Plus connectors are still fine, but I honestly do baby these IEMs and have never swapped cables. On balance, basic 2 pin is still where it's at (especially with reports of the plastic section of QDC connectors shattering and everything)



To be fair, they were decent on the stock cable but with KBEar copper cable it's like a wind wane. I'm not a fan of QDC connectors standard 2 pin is best but will prefer QDC connectors over mmcx tbh


----------



## Tonymac136

Dani157 said:


> Totally agree with your points. In fact, most of the budget Chi-Fi IEMs have mmcx connectors issue. I'll mostly avoid them in future in sub $100 price bracket.



Yet I've only ever had issues with 2 pin connectors. On the IEM on my LZ A6 Mini and on the cable on my Semkarch CNT-1 (Thankyou autocorrect for nearly making that a lot ruder than it needed to be...). Maybe I've been lucky with MMCX connectors so far - though I don't tend to swap cables much on the whole. Once it's on it's on til it dies...


----------



## jant71

Tonymac136 said:


> Yet I've only ever had issues with 2 pin connectors. On the IEM on my LZ A6 Mini and on the cable on my Semkarch CNT-1 (Thankyou autocorrect for nearly making that a lot ruder than it needed to be...). Maybe I've been lucky with MMCX connectors so far - though I don't tend to swap cables much on the whole. Once it's on it's on til it dies...



How could you have two-pin issue on the CNT-1 when they are MMCX?


----------



## Tonymac136

jant71 said:


> How could you have two-pin issue on the CNT-1 when they are MMCX?



Oh yes. So they are. So I've had a two pin issue on the A6 Mini, a borked cable on the CNT and another random 2 pin failure somewhere. Probably a sign I have too many IEMs...


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 3, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Convincing them is one thing. If you bought this from Aliexpress, the shipping return costs will probably cost the same as the Tin T2 Plus itself, so not worth the hassle. Just leave a cable on it permanently, maybe u can tape the cable on also.
> 
> I'll probably not get any more Tin HIFI products which use MMCX connectors after this. In my book, they are in the same category as Urbanfun in terms of MMCX QC. A pity as the Tin T2 Plus sounds good. But it is nice to see the newer Tin HIFI gear uses 2 pin connectors, so I suspect they are aware of their MMCX problems. Maybe I'll give them another chance if reviews for their 2 pin gear is good, though the Tin P2 is way overpriced currently at launch price.


I have exactly the same problem that the left side is loose and turning around right from the beginning. I actually wanted to test t2+ with my other upgrade cables. However, after plugging in and out a few times it got worse and I left it with their stock cable. Everytime I use that guy, I'm being super gentle. I saw an online video showing how to fix the loose mmcx by putting such a tiny screw driver in the empty place of the ring of the male socket and slightly turning it to increase circumference of it so that it will hold it tight. However, I don't have such tiny screwdriver and I tried it with a knife and the connection got tighter a bit. I don't know if it's a good solution though.

So far only KZ's official seller on AE was quite nice to respond and sent me a replacement for left side easily. Showing this kind of issues on the video is also quite challenging sometimes and I don't like when the seller insists me to send them back the iem even though they won't able to open and fix it. I see they're using this argument to make you easily give up and they're playing stupid.


----------



## Nimweth

I have recently been fortunate to have tested four superb new IEMs: the TRI i3, the Tin Hifi T2 plus, the BLON BL-05s and the Smabat NCO. 
For the last week I have been listening to the Smabat NCO and I have to say that it is absolutely amazing. The timbre is authentic. Bass is deep, controlled and textured with lots of air and realistic decay. Mids are natural, transparent and open with great detail. Treble is extended and clean with good attack and resolution and no harshness. Soundstage is huge. Added to this it is extremely comfortable to wear and there is no fatigue. It is well made and has a good cable. 
I think I am the only one so far to describe this IEM, but it is now right up there at the top for me and I consider it to be the finest single DD I have heard. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## tgx78

Nimweth said:


> I have recently been fortunate to have tested four superb new IEMs: the TRI i3, the Tin Hifi T2 plus, the BLON BL-05s and the Smabat NCO.
> For the last week I have been listening to the Smabat NCO and I have to say that it is absolutely amazing. The timbre is authentic. Bass is deep, controlled and textured with lots of air and realistic decay. Mids are natural, transparent and open with great detail. Treble is extended and clean with good attack and resolution and no harshness. Soundstage is huge. Added to this it is extremely comfortable to wear and there is no fatigue. It is well made and has a good cable.
> I think I am the only one so far to describe this IEM, but it is now right up there at the top for me and I consider it to be the finest single DD I have heard. Has anyone else heard this?



I had it in my AliExpress cart forever but haven’t pressed the buy button. Worry that it might be redundant with UM MEST, NF Audio NM2+, Penon Volt, LZ A7 and Sony EX1000. I value realistic timbre so I am still curious about it. How’s the imaging on it?


----------



## Nimweth

tgx78 said:


> I had it in my AliExpress cart forever but haven’t pressed the buy button. Worry that it might be redundant with UM MEST, NF Audio NM2+, Penon Volt, LZ A7 and Sony EX1000. I value realistic timbre so I am still curious about it. How’s the imaging on it?


Excellent. Classical recordings are very realistically portrayed with the various sections correctly placed.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> I have recently been fortunate to have tested four superb new IEMs: the TRI i3, the Tin Hifi T2 plus, the BLON BL-05s and the Smabat NCO.
> For the last week I have been listening to the Smabat NCO and I have to say that it is absolutely amazing. The timbre is authentic. Bass is deep, controlled and textured with lots of air and realistic decay. Mids are natural, transparent and open with great detail. Treble is extended and clean with good attack and resolution and no harshness. Soundstage is huge. Added to this it is extremely comfortable to wear and there is no fatigue. It is well made and has a good cable.
> I think I am the only one so far to describe this IEM, but it is now right up there at the top for me and I consider it to be the finest single DD I have heard. Has anyone else heard this?



The shell design of the NCO seems very similar to the original TinAudio T2, which for me poorly.

Do you have the T2, and if so how does the fit compare?


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> I have recently been fortunate to have tested four superb new IEMs: the TRI i3, the Tin Hifi T2 plus, the BLON BL-05s and the Smabat NCO.
> For the last week I have been listening to the Smabat NCO and I have to say that it is absolutely amazing. The timbre is authentic. Bass is deep, controlled and textured with lots of air and realistic decay. Mids are natural, transparent and open with great detail. Treble is extended and clean with good attack and resolution and no harshness. Soundstage is huge. Added to this it is extremely comfortable to wear and there is no fatigue. It is well made and has a good cable.
> I think I am the only one so far to describe this IEM, but it is now right up there at the top for me and I consider it to be the finest single DD I have heard. Has anyone else heard this?



The store graphs of the SMABAT NCO has a massive subbass roll off. Do you find that on actual listening?


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> The shell design of the NCO seems very similar to the original TinAudio T2, which for me poorly.
> 
> Do you have the T2, and if so how does the fit compare?


I have the T3 and T4 which are similar. The NCO is much smaller (10mm) and fits snugly. I have no problems with fit with either of the Tin models.


----------



## TecTom

Hey,

I read a lot in this forum all the reviews etc and I chose the Fiio FD1 as my new in ears. The look, 2 pin cable (heard of T2 plus MMCX sometimes having issues over time) made the difference besides the good reviews.

I had 1more triple in ears before (not popular in this forum but maybe you know them).
The sound difference is insane but with my phone (Huawei Nova, will be replaced by Pixel 5 soon + usb ALC5686 DIY cable) the sound seems a bit dull, is it just me/my phone? Whats your opinion??

The amount of details I can hear is way better than with my old ones thats for sure, soundstage, bass, everything is better besides this litte dull feeling.
I got a Behringer UMC22 for my PC setup and the sound improvement compared to my phone is again insane but its again a bit dull but not as much as with my phone. 
I normally use Philips Fidelio X2HR with v-moda boom pro cable for gaming with that Behringer.

Maybe I just need to get used to FD1? 
Tin Hifi T2+ or the Moondropo Starfield were the other options which I had in mind.
Music preferences: mostly EDM (hardstyle, drum n bass, trance etc...)

20% of my inner me is regretting the choice of the FD1 a bit because of this... Please help!


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 6, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> I have recently been fortunate to have tested four superb new IEMs: the TRI i3, the Tin Hifi T2 plus, the BLON BL-05s and the Smabat NCO.
> For the last week I have been listening to the Smabat NCO and I have to say that it is absolutely amazing. The timbre is authentic. Bass is deep, controlled and textured with lots of air and realistic decay. Mids are natural, transparent and open with great detail. Treble is extended and clean with good attack and resolution and no harshness. Soundstage is huge. Added to this it is extremely comfortable to wear and there is no fatigue. It is well made and has a good cable.
> I think I am the only one so far to describe this IEM, but it is now right up there at the top for me and I consider it to be the finest single DD I have heard. Has anyone else heard this?



I've had my eye on the Smabat... mainly as it looks so good, but now someone I trust stands by the sound... only one outcome (me being skint).

I actually just got a great deal on a like-new Shozy v33 which I know won't be a world-beater, but I love earphones with good musicality... Only £18. It looks awesome.

I've the HZSOUND Heart Mirror coming on Friday too (hopefully)... which funnily enough sounds like the exact opposite in signature to the v33.


----------



## fragzone

seanwee said:


> Little off topic but there's a DMP-Z1 sound mod coming for the A35/A45 if you're interested.
> 
> It's already here for the A55 and people say it sounds phenomenal.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-walkman-fw-mods.943661/post-15896939


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. Installed the mod last night and noticed an immediate difference. Trialing it currently with the Tin t3s and the porta pros. The difference in sound quality is abundantly apparent in both. Bass is way tighter and the sound is less homogenized which must be what was detracting from the imaging and lack of pin-point centerstage I experienced with it stock (not that I ever disliked the way it sounded, but this is simply incredible for a free FW update).


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> I've had my eye on the Smabat... mainly as it looks so good, but now someone I trust stands by the sound... only one outcome (me being skint).
> 
> I actually just got a great deal on a like-new Shozy v33 which I know won't be a world-beater, but I love earphones with good musicality... Only £18. It looks awesome.
> 
> I've the HZSOUND Heart Mirror coming on Friday too (hopefully)... which funnily enough sounds like the exact opposite in signature to the v33.


The Heart Mirror sounds promising, I have seen it described as neutral. Please wait for more opinions before making a purchase, my preference is for neutral with a little warmth and natural timbre.


----------



## Slater

Nimweth said:


> The Heart Mirror sounds promising, I have seen it described as neutral. Please wait for more opinions before making a purchase, my preference is for neutral with a little warmth and natural timbre.



I seem to remember someone saying that it had roughly the same tuning as the SSR. I could be wrong though


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that it had roughly the same tuning as the SSR. I could be wrong though


I have not heard the SSR or in fact, any Moondrop IEMs so am not sure what to compare them with.


----------



## harry501501

Slater said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that it had roughly the same tuning as the SSR. I could be wrong though



I got the Heart for £25 so was worth the punt. I liked NymPHONOmaniac's review, especially that the treble was well done and he compared them above a few other good IEMs I like. I'll obviously give my verdict. They also look solid.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/


----------



## harry501501

Can anyone share anything on the Rose Mini MK II? I have the opportunity of getting it at a very good price?


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> I have not heard the SSR or in fact, any Moondrop IEMs so am not sure what to compare them with.



I love the tuning of the Moondrop Crescent but the cable just snapped right off mine... don't even know how? I'd still buy it again tho but only on sale. The shell build meant it was unfixable. The KXXS - which could easily be the Heart Mirrors twin - can sound amazing with the right tip.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 6, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> I've had my eye on the Smabat... mainly as it looks so good, but now someone I trust stands by the sound... only one outcome (me being skint).
> 
> I actually just got a great deal on a like-new Shozy v33 which I know won't be a world-beater, but I love earphones with good musicality... Only £18. It looks awesome.
> 
> I've the HZSOUND Heart Mirror coming on Friday too (hopefully)... which funnily enough sounds like the exact opposite in signature to the v33.





Slater said:


> I seem to remember someone saying that it had roughly the same tuning as the SSR. I could be wrong though



Wrote a small review here about the HZSound Heart Mirror: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews#item-review-24478

I prefer the HZSound Heart Mirror much more than the Moondrop SSR. The 3 kHz spike and sibilance is a deal breaker for me on the SSR when used at higher volumes (comparisons below).




The HZSound Heart Mirror has a neutralish bright tuning which is very well done. The uppermids/lower treble manages to be forward and is good for vocals, but it balances a fine line between being harsh and having forward vocals. Many CHIFI boost this area too much and it ends up being too shouty, but I didn't find it on the HZSound Heart Mirror frequently, maybe only in poorly recorded material or when the volume is played too loud (Fletcher Munson curve).

It has very good technicalities and has fast transients. I'm a basshead and I think the best compliment I can give this neutralish bright set is that I use it weekly despite the lack of bass.
It needs amping though, sounds pretty meh from a smartphone, and due to the lean and brighter signature, it pairs better with warm sources. Note weight is thin too, would have preferred more meat on the bones. Soundstage also not classleading, but it opens up a bit with amping.


*Pros*
Beautiful shell. Light and comfortable. Good build.
Fast transients.
Good details, clarity, imaging, instrument separation for a budget single DD.
Neutral bright tuning with very few instances of hot upper mids/lower treble.
Very good timbre for vocals and acoustic instruments. Good for vocal lovers.
Good price to performance ratio.
Generous accessories.


*Cons:*
Shells are fingerprint magnets, can be scratched too.
Bass lite, lacks midbass punch (good news is that it takes to bass EQ well).
Average soundstage height/depth when not amped.
Will need amping to perform optimally.
Thin note weight.





*HZSound Heart mirror vs Moondrop SSR:*

The Moondrop SSR is tuned somewhat diffuse-field neutral with an upper mids boost. Both sets have good technical performance for a single DD set, maybe the Moondrop SSR edges it slightly in clarity, details and imaging. Timbre for acoustic instruments is very good in both sets. The Moondrop SSR has quite bad sibilance and a thinner note weight compared to the HZSound Heart Mirror. Isolation is better on the HZSound Heart Mirror.

The Moondrop SSR actually sounds nice at low volumes, but by pumping up the volume a few dB, the 3 kHz area is shouty and is too much for me (Fletcher Munson Curve). The Moondrop SSR has very polarizing reviews, and I think this may be due to the different volumes all of us are using it at, and volume levels are typically not mentioned by reviewers or consumers. Not to mention the different sources, tips, hearing health we all have may affect our perception of upper mids/treble in the Moondrop SSR. After doing A/B testing using the same source, tips (and even cable), I’ll take the HZSound Heart Mirror any day over the Moondrop SSR, as the 3 kHz peak and the sibilance on the SSR is a deal breaker for me.

Different strokes for different folks though, I know a lot of our friends like the Moondrop SSR, especially those that use it at lower volumes. The Moondrop SSR actually has better technical performance than the HZSound Heart Mirror, but unfortunately it isn’t my cup of tea in terms of tonality.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Wrote a small review here about the HZSound Heart Mirror: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews#item-review-24478
> 
> I prefer the HZSound Heart Mirror much more than the Moondrop SSR. The 3 kHz spike and sibilance is a deal breaker for me on the SSR when used at higher volumes (comparisons below).
> 
> ...



Excellent comparison - thanks a lot for taking the time to do it


----------



## goms80

Is it possible to find a IEM with a very detailed and neutral signature in the range of 100?


----------



## baskingshark

goms80 said:


> Is it possible to find a IEM with a very detailed and neutral signature in the range of 100?



You can read about the BQEYZ KC2, CVJ CS8, TRI Starsea and HZSound Heart Mirror. They have good technicalities but aren't the usual dime a dozen harman or V shaped tuned CHIFI. TRI Starsea has a few tuning switches, but it has one switch that makes it neutralish bright.


----------



## chinmie

goms80 said:


> Is it possible to find a IEM with a very detailed and neutral signature in the range of 100?



it really depends on your expectations and experience in picking up details from the source material..because there's people who always demand something that gives more details from what they currently have, while there's others that can basically use anything decent enough and can still pick up more details than the the former group.


----------



## JEHL

I'm not sure if this happens to anyone else, but if you tune an IEM to remain flat from 300Hz and under, chances are it'll sound cold rather than neutral to my ears. A +5dB low shelf from 300Hz seems to be more likely to be perceived by me as neutral than the former.

Does this mean I'm a basshead?


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> I'll take a look, thanks for responding.


----------



## goms80

chinmie said:


> My idea, really, is to listen to the details of the songs, and the ideal too, would be not to have a hiss in the background of the audio. (I never had the experience in a headset that didn't have such wheezing).
> 
> However, I understood what you said, thanks for listening.


----------



## JEHL

To my understanding, if I think it's the same kind of hissing as I'm experiencing. The hiss I experience on my BL-03 is confirmed to be the source's, in this case my laptop, which is quite unfortunate as for such a budget looking laptop from 2012 its amplifier is deceptively powerful,  I usually listen at 18/100 volume on it while on most phones I have to slide it to 50/100 to get the same volume.

However, it looks like the DAC part of my laptop has such extreme noise floor that I can sometimes hear it through whatever track I'm playing. And to my understanding the BL-03 isn't exactly what you'd call a sensitive IEM either. So imagine how much worse this hissing would be if it were an extremely sensitive IEM.

Also to be clear I'm not recommending the BL-03, it's warm V-shaped to my ears, not exactly what one would call neutral. It's just what I have experience with and some Sony laptop that I don't remember the name.


----------



## chinmie

goms80 said:


> My idea, really, is to listen to the details of the songs, and the ideal too, would be not to have a hiss in the background of the audio. (I never had the experience in a headset that didn't have such wheezing).
> 
> However, I understood what you said, thanks for listening.



if you don't mind me asking, what do you use as a source device for your earphones? if you have a constant hiss on every headphones/earphones that you tried, i think the problem is the source's amp.. might want to invest on that instead? you might be surprised that your older earphones turned out to be just fine and that you actually like what you already have. if you're using phones or computers, might i suggest some bluetooth dongles like the ES100, BTR5, Qudelix 5k, etc, or going the USB dongle route


----------



## zenki

@JEHL Get a better equipment. Chinmie's probably right, get a good/decent amp like atom/l30.
Use other sources to try as well eg. mobile


----------



## goms80

chinmie said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what do you use as a source device for your earphones? if you have a constant hiss on every headphones/earphones that you tried, i think the problem is the source's amp.. might want to invest on that instead? you might be surprised that your older earphones turned out to be just fine and that you actually like what you already have. if you're using phones or computers, might i suggest some bluetooth dongles like the ES100, BTR5, Qudelix 5k, etc, or going the USB dongle route



I answer yes, of course. I usually use headphones on the phone or notebook. But the hiss that I say, is when the music has many instruments playing together.

So, sometimes I thought about buying an amplifier, but I always left it aside.

And so, the idea of   having a headphone with a detailed signature, is because I never heard a headphone like that. (And I thought I would have a neutral headphone, deducing that it would play the frequencies of the sounds closest to the audio/music recording).

Thank you for the tips.


----------



## Tonymac136

goms80 said:


> I answer yes, of course. I usually use headphones on the phone or notebook. But the hiss that I say, is when the music has many instruments playing together.
> 
> So, sometimes I thought about buying an amplifier, but I always left it aside.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure a Tin T2 and a Radsone ES100 or similar amp/dac wouldn't be a better fit for your needs than a more expensive IEM...


----------



## goms80

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm not sure a Tin T2 and a Radsone ES100 or similar amp/dac wouldn't be a better fit for your needs than a more expensive IEM...



True, I was even considering the BQEYZ Spring 1. A headphone with a price slightly higher.


----------



## chinmie

goms80 said:


> I answer yes, of course. I usually use headphones on the phone or notebook. But the hiss that I say, is when the music has many instruments playing together.
> 
> So, sometimes I thought about buying an amplifier, but I always left it aside.
> 
> ...



a neutral headphones/earphones definitely a great gear to have, even if one doesn't particularly like the sound, at least as a reference. i personally love neutral tunings, as it reminds me of mixing speakers, and i often come back to them after a period of listening to other sound signature, just to reset my ears.

some neutral tunings i most like is the MT100 (sorry, can't mention the brand on this forum) and Audio Technica R70X. i havent found ones below 100usd though..


----------



## fullmoon280 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hello I am looking for some new iems since my current ones(Cambridge Audio SE-1s) are losing sound in one ear. My price range is $10-$20 but I could possibly go up to $30 (but I would prefer not to if possible) and would highly prefer it to be available on amazon since I have gift cards and I would get it much faster than if I bought them off aliexpress, but if necessary im open to buying off aliexpress and such.

I would also like for it to be able to be worn straight down(though I honestly havent given over-ears a chance really so maybe I can be persuaded if the deal is good enough). Music I listen to tends to stuff like rap, jpop, kpop, classical, and really any genre. If it has a inline mic with controls that would be nice but I can live without it if necessary if the iems have better build quality, sound quality, or accessories than an iem with a inline mic/controls.


----------



## baskingshark

fullmoon280 said:


> Hello I am looking for some new iems since my current ones(Cambridge Audio SE-1s) are losing sound in one ear. My price range is $10-$20 but I could possibly go up to $30 (but I would prefer not to if possible) and would highly prefer it to be available on amazon since I have gift cards and I would get it much faster than if I bought them off aliexpress, but if necessary im open to buying off aliexpress and such.
> 
> I would also like for it to be able to be worn straight down(though I honestly havent given over-ears a chance really so maybe I can be persuaded if the deal is good enough). Music I listen to tends to stuff like rap, jpop, kpop, classical, and really any genre. If it has a inline mic with controls that would be nice but I can live without it if necessary if the iems have better build quality, sound quality, or accessories than an iem with a inline mic/controls.



If u can top up another $10 or so, do consider the *Final Audio E3000*. It has non detachable cables (worn cable down). Mild V shaped set, though it needs amping to scale better, so playing it from a low powered smart phone won't do the sound justice. Standout points are the good imaging and soundstage at the sub $50 region, sublime mids and non fatiguing smooth signature.

*Pros of Final Audio E3000:*
Light and comfortable.
Superb imaging and instrument separation at sub $50 price point.
Excellent soundstage.
Natural timbre.
Non fatiguing.
Balanced and sublime mids.
Comes with Final type E (black) tips! (ironically these black Final E tips are not a good pairing with this set, as they may muddy the Final Audio E3000’s treble actually).

*Cons of Final Audio E3000:*
Noodle thin, non detachable, microphonic cable.
Requires a powerful source to shine.
Poor isolation.
Midbass on the slow/nebulous side, with lack in subbass extension.
Rolled off treble, not the most detailed treble (may be a pro or con depending on your treble sensitivity levels).



Another option is to get the *BLON BL-03 *and cut the plastic earhook guides off the stock cable and wear it cable down (you will need to swap the earpieces from L to R and vice versa). BLON BL-03 has excellent timbre and tonality, but isn't the best in technicalities, and has a midbass bloat.


----------



## Fat Larry

baskingshark said:


> Another option is to get the *BLON BL-03 *and cut the plastic earhook guides off the stock cable and wear it cable down (you will need to swap the earpieces from L to R and vice versa). BLON BL-03 has excellent timbre and tonality, but isn't the best in technicalities, and has a midbass bloat.



They have bass bloat in general imo, just a bit flabby around the edges which is a shame as they'd be unreal if they tightened up the sound. 

I came here to ask for some tip recommendations for them. I've tried large tips, double flanges (they were not very long ones, nozzle inserted into the second flange) and am currently using medium reversed stock blon tips. I had a quick search but didn't find what i was looking for. They're pretty comfortable but my right ear doesn't like something, left is generally fine. Am Caucasian but have smallish ears.

Something with a medium width nozel? i found wides to loosen up the bass even more on these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fat Larry said:


> They have bass bloat in general imo, just a bit flabby around the edges which is a shame as they'd be unreal if they tightened up the sound.
> 
> I came here to ask for some tip recommendations for them. I've tried large tips, double flanges (they were not very long ones, nozzle inserted into the second flange) and am currently using medium reversed stock blon tips. I had a quick search but didn't find what i was looking for. They're pretty comfortable but my right ear doesn't like something, left is generally fine. Am Caucasian but have smallish ears.
> 
> Something with a medium width nozel? i found wides to loosen up the bass even more on these.


You should try slaters mesh mod then, tightens up the bass and gives it more detail (by adding a little bit treble quantity).


----------



## zenki

@Fat Larry Try the tips thread


----------



## Fat Larry

zenki said:


> @Fat Larry Try the tips thread


Ummm.. which one? 



RikudouGoku said:


> You should try slaters mesh mod then, tightens up the bass and gives it more detail (by adding a little bit treble quantity).



I will, once i get them comfortable for general use.


----------



## goms80

Taking into account the CCA C12, even though it does not appear to be neutral.


----------



## leomess

chinmie said:


> yup, this T2 plus has a solid connection already with the BT20S, but it's just a habit i have.
> i always put O rings on every mmcx connectors when possible, just as an added precaution


Could you tell me the specifications of those o-rings or even which ones you bought?


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 10, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Wrote a small review here about the HZSound Heart Mirror: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews#item-review-24478
> 
> I prefer the HZSound Heart Mirror much more than the Moondrop SSR. The 3 kHz spike and sibilance is a deal breaker for me on the SSR when used at higher volumes (comparisons below).
> 
> ...



Got my _Shozy V33_ and _Heart Mirror_ at the same time. You couldn't get two different signatures if you tried lol. V33 is lush, musical but slightly thick and congested, the Heart is open, brighter and much more detailed. As we're chatting about the Heart Mirror tho... I really like it.

My normal preference is to stay away from bright thinner sounding IEMs, but as Baskingshark says, it is really well done. Funnily enough, I preferred it from my FIIO M6 which is pretty flat and made them sound very open and airy. Detail levels are very good at this price point, micro details from upper mids especially coming thru. It reminds me of an AKG type tuning. Brighter upper mids for detail, enough body so as they're not too thin and bass which although isn't weighted, is still very fast and has good resolution. I tried some Carpenters, and Karen's vocals came thru beautifully and avoided sibilance in songs that many earphones struggle to contain... which I wasn't expecting.

I should add I've had around an hour listening with them, so give it a day or two and I'll be able to give a better opinion and description... but tbf, I think Baskingshark reviewed them very accurately to what I hear and I'd be very surprised if I didn't recommend them, especially at £30-35. I thought from the pics they were going to be bigger, similar to their near-twin the KXXS, but they're considerably smaller and lighter in comparison.

I think I'll try comparing them with the Final e3000, cca c12 and akg n20.


----------



## chinmie

leomess said:


> Could you tell me the specifications of those o-rings or even which ones you bought?



i bought a box of multiple sized O rings, and usually use the 4.5x2mm or the 5x2mm size



the 4x1mm also useful for IEM nozzles


----------



## zenki

@chinmie how does it work on the nozzles?
Also you got link for those o-rings? and what's the most common size for MMCX?
4.5x2mm => 4.5mm is diameter, 2mm is thickness?


----------



## leomess

chinmie said:


> i bought a box of multiple sized O rings, and usually use the 4.5x2mm or the 5x2mm size
> 
> 
> the 4x1mm also useful for IEM nozzles


Thanks for the detailed response. Do you happen to remember which of these would specifically fit the tin t2 plus around its mmcx connector better?


----------



## chinmie

zenki said:


> @chinmie how does it work on the nozzles?
> Also you got link for those o-rings? and what's the most common size for MMCX?
> 4.5x2mm => 4.5mm is diameter, 2mm is thickness?



yes, 2mm is the thickness. 
you can use it on nozzles to prevent the eartips from slipping, or for the more common use: to lock the eartips in place if you want to elongate the nozzle/eartips length a little bit


Spoiler












i bought it from a local online store, and they don't ship internationally. maybe you can use image search on aliexpress or search for o rings assortment set? 



leomess said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. Do you happen to remember which of these would specifically fit the tin t2 plus around its mmcx connector better?



it's not much of a difference for the 4.5 and 5mm diameter, as they both would stretch a bit. maybe choose the 4.5mm if you want a more snug and tighter fit


----------



## leomess

chinmie said:


> yes, 2mm is the thickness.
> you can use it on nozzles to prevent the eartips from slipping, or for the more common use: to lock the eartips in place if you want to elongate the nozzle/eartips length a little bit
> 
> 
> ...


I found the exact one you sent on ali, will try that out, thanks.


----------



## assassin10000

leomess said:


> I found the exact one you sent on ali, will try that out, thanks.



If you just need specific sizes, you can get them from this store:

FSMORC sample Store
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0DPqqb


----------



## zenki (Oct 11, 2020)

@assassin10000 ty
@chinmie What size you use on the MMCX connectors?


----------



## Fat Larry

I think i've found a solution for my BL-03's, some foam tips that were a free gift with the v90s i bought at the same time. Just a couple of mm in length seems to make all the difference. I say seems as it's only been an hour but they feel much nicer that the large starline tips i'd moved to.

Realise this is all old news, and tip selection has been posted about ad-nauseam since the bl-03 came out. Just wasn't finding the posts, searching engines rather than here turned up stuff a few hundred pages back that helped.


----------



## chinmie

zenki said:


> @assassin10000 ty
> @chinmie What size you use on the MMCX connectors?



4.5mm or 5mm diameter would do


----------



## zenki

@chinmie Is that the outer diameter?


----------



## chinmie

zenki said:


> @chinmie Is that the outer diameter?



inner


----------



## gourab1995

Does anyone own both the final audio e3000 and the zero audio carbo basso (not the tenores)? How do they match up with each other and modern kz's or even the blon bl03?


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 12, 2020)

gourab1995 said:


> Does anyone own both the final audio e3000 and the zero audio carbo basso (not the tenores)? How do they match up with each other and modern kz's or even the blon bl03?




I don't have the Zero audio carbon.


*Final E3000 vs garden variety KZs:*
Final E3000 is a very very different animal from the garden variety multi driver KZs. It is kind of an apples to oranges comparison as the Final E3000 is a single DD with good tonality and timbre and coherency, vs the multi BA/hybrid KZs which generally have good technicalities, though as the expense of timbre, and sometimes coherency issues.
The KZs are also tuned to be usually V shaped and generally brighter/more fatiguing in the treble, the Final E3000 is a mild V shape and bassy and warm with a treble roll off and is very non fatiguing. The KZs are also very easy to drive, whereas the Final E3000 is one power hungry little beast, and needs amping to shine to its true potential.

It would be better to compare the Final E3000 against other single DDs, I haven't heard the latest KZ EDX single DD, but the Final E3000 has better imaging and soundstage than the KZ EDR1 (DD), though it is kinda unfair to compare them at different price brackets.


*Final E3000 vs BLON BL-03:*
This is a more fair comparison since both are single DDs. Final Audio E3000 eats the BLON BL-03 for breakfast, lunch, dinner and supper (and all the snack times) in fit, accessories, soundstage, details, instrument separation and imaging (when amped).

Both BLON BL-03 and Final E3000 have excellent timbre, maybe the BLON BL-03 is better in this department, but even in the area of tonality, which is supposedly BLON BL-03’s forte, it loses to the Final Audio E3000. The BLON BL-03 has a too bloated midbass with midbass bleed, and the upper mids get hot with louder volumes on the BLON BL-03 (Fletcher Munson Curve). Both sets have a slower mid bass and won’t win awards in bass speed or accuracy.

The BLON BL-03 has a detachable cable (unlike the Final E3000), but the stock cable and stock tips are crap, which necessitates most folks to source for aftermarket tips/cables, which may very well bring the cost of the BLON BL-03 to equal or even exceed that of the Final Audio E3000 ($40 – 50 USD).

BLON BL-03 scales better with amping, but the Final Audio E3000 much more so. Isolation on both sets is poor, but the BLON BL-03 is slightly better, though I personally won’t bring both sets on the subway (to protect hearing health).


----------



## gourab1995

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the Zero audio carbon.
> 
> 
> *Final E3000 vs garden variety KZs:*
> ...



It's really surprising the final audios scale up still, to stuff that is being pumped out of the chifi world.


----------



## boost3d

Speaking of Final Audio, would it make sense to pick up the E500 if I already have the E3000 (which I enjoy)?


----------



## baskingshark

gourab1995 said:


> It's really surprising the final audios scale up still, to stuff that is being pumped out of the chifi world.



Yep, even though it is around 2 years old, I think the Final Audio E3000 still can compete with some recent single DD releases (when amped). I feel a true gauge of a good IEM is if after the hype train has settled and months later, people are still using it or recommending it, then that is a true gem. Not everything that is new is better, for example I just tried the CCA C10 Pro, it is a sidegrade or even a marginal downgrade to the 1 year old KZ ZS10 Pro. The CCA C10 Pro is rather harsh and fatiguing in the treble, with a worse timbre than the KZ ZS10 Pro and sibilance in spades. I wouldn't recommend it to existing KZ ZS10 Pro owners TBH.

Final E3000 has great imaging and soundstage at the sub $50 price, and is very smooth and suited for long listening sessions. But it ain't perfect, with these areas holding it back from being a true giant killer:
- Noodle thin, non detachable, microphonic cable -> might be a point of failure down the line, and some of us may wanna use aftermarket balanced cables or BT adapters.
- Requires a powerful source to shine.
- Poor isolation.
- Midbass on the slow/nebulous side, with lack in subbass extension.
- Rolled off treble, not the most detailed treble (may be a pro or con depending on your treble sensitivity levels).


----------



## baskingshark

boost3d said:


> Speaking of Final Audio, would it make sense to pick up the E500 if I already have the E3000 (which I enjoy)?



U might wanna check with @RikudouGoku who has both. I think the E500 is more neutralish and best specialized for binaural recordings and perhaps gaming.


----------



## RikudouGoku

boost3d said:


> Speaking of Final Audio, would it make sense to pick up the E500 if I already have the E3000 (which I enjoy)?


They are completely different. The E3000 is warm L-shaped while the E500 is neutral. BUT I think the E1000 is a better iem than the E500 for music. For gaming the E500 is pretty amazing.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 13, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Yep, even though it is around 2 years old, I think the Final Audio E3000 still can compete with some recent single DD releases (when amped). I feel a true gauge of a good IEM is if after the hype train has settled and months later, people are still using it or recommending it, then that is a true gem. Not everything that is new is better, for example I just tried the CCA C10 Pro, it is a sidegrade or even a marginal downgrade to the 1 year old KZ ZS10 Pro. The CCA C10 Pro is rather harsh and fatiguing in the treble, with a worse timbre than the KZ ZS10 Pro and sibilance in spades. I wouldn't recommend it to existing KZ ZS10 Pro owners TBH.
> 
> Final E3000 has great imaging and soundstage at the sub $50 price, and is very smooth and suited for long listening sessions. But it ain't perfect, with these areas holding it back from being a true giant killer:
> - Noodle thin, non detachable, microphonic cable -> might be a point of failure down the line, and some of us may wanna use aftermarket balanced cables or BT adapters.
> ...



Yeah, I really enjoy the e3000 and 100% agree with your assessment. Funnily enough, I was trying the e2000 out last night for a friend who may buy them and it has a tiny bit fuller body and deeper bass... not a massive mount deeper than the e3000, but enough to help smoothen out some of the dryness in vocals and help sculpt the lower mids a bit better. I find vocals on the e3000 too recessed and dry. What the e3000 does better is upper mids and detail which make it a bit more open sounding and airy. Both really suffer from microphonics as you mention.

I should add, vocals on the e2000 are bang on the sweet spot for me. Silky and articulate.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 13, 2020)

Keep this separate. So I've been giving the Hzsound Heart Mirror a lot of testing, probably more than I normally do with new IEMs because they react so differently to tip type and source. I finally settled for the KZ Starlines which opened them up without having an adverse effect on the bass, which isn't the deepest or hardest hitting in the world.

I was originally going to trounce on the lack of bass, but having the e3000 next to me to compare they're actually extremely similar in-depth, if anything the Heart is a bit weightier. and actually not that bad The e3000 (about 15 notches up in volume to get similar levels lol) has bass more resolution tho, bass notes sound more musical and real. The Heart tho isn't just the KZ thump type.

The Heart is much brighter up top and has a more forward sound... which given the e3000 is recessed, probably makes it seem _more _forward while I listen, but it's defo more forward than centre, just before your face. Mids on the e3000 are organic, mids on the Heart are more detailed, *especially *upper mids, it's the much brighter earphone... but not aggressively so. Vocals i like on the Heart as they're very clear and articulate. Female vocals are awesome.

Treble is shiny and detailed, quite a decent amount of microdetail actually. But it is pretty forward. It would fatigue me personally (but I'm not the biggest on treble), but may not everyone else. It can be a tiny bit hard at times. There's surprisingly no sibilance anywhere they tuned it well to avoid it being brighter. The odd thing is tho, it's shiny and airy... but separation isn't the best... at times a little wall of sound... but only with certain material.

Anyway, at £35 would I recommend them? If you're after a bright sound, detailed, balanced which has just enough musicality to be fun, yes. Do you need it though if you have sets like the CCA C12 which is much fuller, but slightly better in technicality, or the e3000 which is in comparison far more recessed but the more organic sounding, or the KB100 which is a bit fuller tho lacks the finesse of the Heart's upper mids/treble... maybe not? That's not me bashing it tho, at £35 there's a lot of competition that's equally as good and I'd doubt you'd be disappointed. If you got in in the 11:11 sales for £20-25... yes. It is built very well, lovely fit, cable decent enough (looked better from pics, along the standard of the BQEYZ ones, but not as tanglesome).

Maybe Basingshark can chirp in, but it's what I imagine a Tin Hifi house sound might be like?

EDIT : I should add, Basingshark's opinion that they react nicely to decent AMP is accurate. For me, better balance and musicality, just sound, "right".


----------



## jmwant

Theres a flash deal going on At HifiGo . Is this a good price for the Starfield or Blessing 2?Here is the Link


----------



## Rarezombiegun

Bass earbuds better then no.3?


----------



## IEMusic

Rarezombiegun said:


> Bass earbuds better then no.3?


Ear”buds” or IEMs?  The TFZ No.3 is an IEM, with ear tips.   I prefer the UrbanFun YBF to the No.3.  If you decide to get it, get it on Amazon, where you have a good return/exchange policy if it’s defective.  I also prefer the iBasso IT00, though some might not consider it a bass head IEM.   These don’t necessarily have more bass than the No.3, but they have better bass IMHO.  The rest of the tuning is better also IMO.


----------



## MrDelicious

jmwant said:


> Theres a flash deal going on At HifiGo . Is this a good price for the Starfield or Blessing 2?Here is the Link


Yes, very good for either one.


----------



## baskingshark

Rarezombiegun said:


> Bass earbuds better then no.3?



Are you referring to earbuds or IEMs?






IEMS (picture on the right) sit within the ear canal and hence give a better seal and isolation in general. They tend to give a narrower soundstage as they are sited inside the ear. And cause of the good seal, they allow music to be heard at lower volumes, preserve microdetails and also preserve the bass frequencies, which is the first to be lost in noisy environments.

Earbuds are the picture on the left where the transducer doesn't really enter the ear canal and give a good seal. Earbuds have their strengths though, such as better soundstage. Most of em have poor subbass quantity/extension due to the lack of seal, though they tend to give quite good timbre in general. 



If it is a earbud you are referring to, there isn't any that I know of that is more basshead than TFZ No. 3. Most earbuds are weak in subbass. Even the bassiest earbud I have (SMABAT ST10S Black Gold) is still not as basshead as a legit basshead IEM like the TFZ No. 3.

If it is IEMs you are referring to, the TFZ No. 3 actually has very good subbass quantity/extension, but the midbass has some bleed and is a bit bloated. If u want an IEM with better bass quantity (but still is a basshead IEM), then you may consider the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. The big caveat is that you need to get a beryllium driver version of the Urbanfun. It has very good subbass extension and transients, and is very textured in the bass. It takes to EQ very well too. Problem is there are some that received a "noble metal" version of the Urbanfun, which has a different tuning, and a lot of Urbanfuns have MMCX QC problems even in newer batches. So best to buy it from somewhere with a good returns policy like Amazon.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 14, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Maybe Basingshark can chirp in, but it's what I imagine a Tin Hifi house sound might be like?
> 
> EDIT : I should add, Basingshark's opinion that they react nicely to decent AMP is accurate. For me, better balance and musicality, just sound, "right".



Yeah the HZSound Heart Mirror needs amping to scale better. Sounds meh from a smartphone. Warmer sources synergize better too with the Heart Mirror in view of the brightish tuning.

Thanks for your impressions in the previous post! Great stuff!


I don't have the Tin T2 (not the pro or plus version) anymore, so can't do detailed A/B comparisons. But from recollection, the Tin T2 has much less subbass quantity and extension than Heart Mirror. Tin T2 also has worse technicalities and fit. I think the Heart Mirror is a true upgrade over the Tin T2.


*HZSound Heart Mirror vs Tin T2 Plus:*
The Tin T2 Plus is very well balanced and non fatiguing U shaped set, compared to the neutralish bright Heart Mirror. It has a more boosted bass than the HZSound Heart Mirror, though it has slightly poorer timbre and technicalities than the HZSound Heart Mirror. HZSound Heart Mirror’s driver is faster too for transients, with the Tin T2 Plus having some lingering cymbal decay during splashes/hits. Upper mids aren’t as boosted as on the HZSound Heart Mirror, and coupled with the Tin T2 Plus being bassier, overall it gives a warmer and less cold tonality than the HZSound Heart Mirror. The Tin T2 Plus is hence more versatile in view of the tuning especially for bass forward music. Heart Mirror is a bit more dynamic than the Tin T2 Plus when both are amped well.

I would consider both Tin T2 Plus and Heart Mirror to be sidegrades with complimentary tunings to suit different music genres/preferences. Heart Mirror is a vocal specialist, great for vocal lovers. Tin T2 Plus is great for general purpose, I like it for classical music.


----------



## Vannak

Fat Larry said:


> They have bass bloat in general imo, just a bit flabby around the edges which is a shame as they'd be unreal if they tightened up the sound.
> 
> I came here to ask for some tip recommendations for them. I've tried large tips, double flanges (they were not very long ones, nozzle inserted into the second flange) and am currently using medium reversed stock blon tips. I had a quick search but didn't find what i was looking for. They're pretty comfortable but my right ear doesn't like something, left is generally fine. Am Caucasian but have smallish ears.
> 
> Something with a medium width nozel? i found wides to loosen up the bass even more on these.


Try earrbond tips 
Perfect fit for the bl 03 and I find it very comfortable too


----------



## jmwant

MrDelicious said:


> Yes, very good for either one.


Thanks, do you think the blessing 2's price jump of $240 are justified for it's performance?


----------



## Musclemagic

Rarezombiegun said:


> Bass earbuds better then no.3?



TFZ Live 3 is better imo, amazing with loads of bass. Sounds like the oBravo Cupid for hundreds less.


----------



## jailhouselounge (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello, can someone guide me through this? Out of all my IEMs and headphones (nothing crazy), I highly prefer the audeo pfe 121 due to fit for long sessions and the sound signature - balanced and relaxed coupled with clarity and enough bass punch but not overly fatiguing nor does the bass bleed into the details. It's broken now and I just couldn't justify spending money on the older model in 2020. Which of the following do you thank has similar characteristics as mentioned above (considering the others as an upgrade too):
Moondrop Starfield
Fiio FH3
Fiio FD1
TINHIFI T2 Plus

I’m also open to suggestions.


----------



## Musclemagic

jailhouselounge said:


> Hello, can someone guide me through this? Out of all my IEMs and headphones (nothing crazy), I highly prefer the audeo pfe 121 due to fit for long sessions and the sound signature - balanced and relaxed coupled with clarity and enough bass punch but not overly fatiguing nor does the bass bleed into the details. It's broken now and I just couldn't justify spending money on the older model in 2020. Which of the following do you thank has similar characteristics as mentioned above (considering the others as an upgrade too):
> Moondrop Starfield
> Fiio FH3
> Fiio FD1
> ...


Moondrop SSR if you value the fit most.


----------



## MrDelicious

jmwant said:


> Thanks, do you think the blessing 2's price jump of $240 are justified for it's performance?


Not sure what you mean by price jump as they were originally like $300 I believe and definitely worth that as well.


----------



## JEHL

MrDelicious said:


> Not sure what you mean by price jump as they were originally like $300 I believe and definitely worth that as well.


Maybe over starfield?


----------



## MrDelicious

JEHL said:


> Maybe over starfield?


On a technical level, absolutely. Tonality wise, highly subjective. Without EQ, Blessing 2 is bright neutral while Starfield is somewhat warm neutral.


----------



## earmonger (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm going to jump in here after a recent Chi-fi indulgence based on Head-fi enthusiasms.

The Tin HiFi T2 Plus are super for comfort, small and smooth, just a great fit.  They have a bassy signature and the sound is pleasant but, not quite sure how to say this, they find the bottom part of each note. For me, sometimes it seems as if a song is actually in a lower key listening to T2 Plus than it is elsewhere. Selling them in another forum--still a bargain for what they are.

IBasso IT00 are super rich in bass and very kind to vocals. I think of it as a balloon-tire sound.  They have a small, intimate--ok, narrow--soundstage like someone's singing just to you in your ear. They also feel muffled up above, although voices come through clearly. EQing for more treble makes them better.   And contrary to a lot of other reviews here, I did NOT find them comfortable. They have a straight edge on the bottom, where it reads iBasso IT00, that does not fit my ear and grows painful within an hour. Meanwhile,  if you use silicone tips, you get a serious crispy crunchy driver flex. I'm returning them.

And then there is the ISN D02. UGLY visual design. Pretty transclucent blue shells are marred by a big ugly gold logo, shiny silvery cable, silicone eartips in incompatible colors.  (I have black AnjiRui foams I like much better with this IEM.)  A bass-boost switch (labeled 1-ON--lost in translation?) is sloppily grooved into the shells. But the engineers are a lot better than the visual designers. The sound: just *YES!*  Spacious, natural, open, from sub-bass all the way up. These are keepers--grab them around $80  when there's a sale.


----------



## unifutomaki

Musclemagic said:


> Moondrop SSR if you value the fit most.



Yes, the SSRs are the smallest IEMs I've ever come across that are worn over the ear. The sound signature isn't for everyone though, and if you like to crank up the volume they're definitely not for you. Supposedly the SSP is imminent which keeps the same design and driver as the SSR but adds a bass boost. The jury is still out on whether it is really the bass of the SSR that is lacking in the first place, or whether there's just too large a boost in the upper mids to begin with.


----------



## jmwant

jmwant said:


> Thanks, do you think the blessing 2's price jump of $240 are justified for it's performance?


Calculated it wrong. The difference was like $200 when I saw the deal.


MrDelicious said:


> Not sure what you mean by price jump as they were originally like $300 I believe and definitely worth that as well.


Calculation mistake, the difference was like $180. Couldn't order one, the deals finished 😑


----------



## jailhouselounge

unifutomaki said:


> Yes, the SSRs are the smallest IEMs I've ever come across that are worn over the ear. The sound signature isn't for everyone though, and if you like to crank up the volume they're definitely not for you. Supposedly the SSP is imminent which keeps the same design and driver as the SSR but adds a bass boost. The jury is still out on whether it is really the bass of the SSR that is lacking in the first place, or whether there's just too large a boost in the upper mids to begin with.



Thank you for the input! Will check it out. I've read some reviews about the Fiio FD1 and EA1 as well as other popular IEMs but I'm wondering how much of an upgrade the FH3 would be from the more affordable offerings. I'm avoiding getting into the rabbit hole if I could buy one that I can use as an all-rounder but the $30-60 price tag of some is certainly hard to pass-up.


----------



## unifutomaki

jailhouselounge said:


> Thank you for the input! Will check it out. I've read some reviews about the Fiio FD1 and EA1 as well as other popular IEMs but I'm wondering how much of an upgrade the FH3 would be from the more affordable offerings. I'm avoiding getting into the rabbit hole if I could buy one that I can use as an all-rounder but the $30-60 price tag of some is certainly hard to pass-up.



Looking back at your original question, I think the T2 Plus would fit the bill in terms of the qualities you're looking for. Caveats: MMCX connectors can be problematic, so buy from a vendor with a return policy; isolation is not brilliant (I use mine exclusively at home, can't enjoy them on the subway).


----------



## JEHL

I get the impression that the way DF works is that it would sound balanced IF the driver was sitting directly against your eardrum.


----------



## jailhouselounge

unifutomaki said:


> Looking back at your original question, I think the T2 Plus would fit the bill in terms of the qualities you're looking for. Caveats: MMCX connectors can be problematic, so buy from a vendor with a return policy; isolation is not brilliant (I use mine exclusively at home, can't enjoy them on the subway).



 Cancelled the FH3 and opted for the T2 Plus. Crossing fingers on the MMCX... I will use it as an all-rounder and for travel.


----------



## RicHSAD

Well, just took a chance and ordered a pair of "Smabat 1" from Aliexpress. Apparently it's got a Graphene driver? Couldn't find any reviews or anything so I'm going in blind on this one lol. I'll report back in month or however long it takes me to get them.


----------



## dharmasteve

RicHSAD said:


> Well, just took a chance and ordered a pair of "Smabat 1" from Aliexpress. Apparently it's got a Graphene driver? Couldn't find any reviews or anything so I'm going in blind on this one lol. I'll report back in month or however long it takes me to get them.


I ordered one too. Got drawn in by it's 'alleged' massive bass. It's beng touted as the 'Smabat Black Bat'. Smabat make good buds.


----------



## RicHSAD

dharmasteve said:


> I ordered one too. Got drawn in by it's 'alleged' massive bass. It's beng touted as the 'Smabat Black Bat'. Smabat make good buds.



Yeah interested about that bass too. Now at least I know what it's really called lol, thanks. Looking forward to your impression!


----------



## Slater

RicHSAD said:


> Well, just took a chance and ordered a pair of "Smabat 1" from Aliexpress. Apparently it's got a Graphene driver? Couldn't find any reviews or anything so I'm going in blind on this one lol. I'll report back in month or however long it takes me to get them.



That cable is really nice looking


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> That cable is really nice looking


I have the Smabat NCO which also has a Graphene driver. Bass is superb but this IEM is more balanced, not basshead.


----------



## xilon

Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 17, 2020)

xilon said:


> Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...


You are right they sound really good. Way over their price. There is one caveat. Mine are made wrongly and not in my repair zone, but for a fiver worth a try.
Edit
Not sure of my model no. But good sound for little money.
Edit 
Mine are the Q140
Will order the s520 as I like how they fit on the ear.


----------



## baskingshark

dharmasteve said:


> You are right they sound really good. Way over their price. There is one caveat. Mine are made wrongly and not in my repair zone, but for a fiver worth a try.





xilon said:


> Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...



How's the subbass on this Shini s520? They look like they can't really isolate and will probably lose subbass frequencies. Well it seems to be selling at slightly more than $1 on Aliexpress, but there are some earbuds that are $1 - 3 USD that have superb sound for the price of a coffee eg Vido, KBEAR Stellar etc


----------



## dharmasteve

baskingshark said:


> How's the subbass on this Shini s520? They look like they can't really isolate and will probably lose subbass frequencies. Well it seems to be selling at slightly more than $1 on Aliexpress, but there are some earbuds that are $1 - 3 USD that have superb sound for the price of a coffee eg Vido, KBEAR Stellar etc


Actually mine are a different model number, but I'll  order the s520 to see. Mine are very clear but you are right. No sub-bass.


----------



## dharmasteve

xilon said:


> Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...


Just bought the white s520 to give IEM support.


----------



## unifutomaki

xilon said:


> Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...



Had a look, but earclip style phones aren't really my thing.


----------



## xilon

dharmasteve said:


> Actually mine are a different model number, but I'll  order the s520 to see. Mine are very clear but you are right. No sub-bass.


The s520 is even more impressive than q140. I hope this time they ship you a pair without defects. It is a shame there are so many quality control problems cause they sound so amazing and deserve better build.


----------



## xilon

baskingshark said:


> How's the subbass on this Shini s520? They look like they can't really isolate and will probably lose subbass frequencies. Well it seems to be selling at slightly more than $1 on Aliexpress, but there are some earbuds that are $1 - 3 USD that have superb sound for the price of a coffee eg Vido, KBEAR Stellar etc



For more subbass I suggest  you the Q170 (which retain clarity however). Vido have exaggerated bass I really dislike it, no clarity at all.


----------



## harry501501

Received this little earphone yesterday and very impressed by its quality and only £12.61 (I paid £10 on PRIME day). It's the X-Mini Atlas. Hybrid BA+DD. Decent build too. This will do for anyone after a good all-round commercial set for commuting. It's got strong bass, well behaved, no bleeding, decent quality... not thuddy. It's got a W shape, with surprisingly good detail in mids and it's got a slight bump in upper mids, lower treble for some air and sparkle. Not too recessed and vocals come to the front and sound. Separation is good, very good I guess for under £15. Not the widest sound but good enough distance around headspace. I'd recommend easily to someone after a cheap, no-nonsense set from Amazon for travel or if you are on a tight budget.

Reminds me a bit of the STATUS Audio X2 but with better-behaved treble. X2 has the better mids and amazing bass resolution. The X2 would be a very popular earphone if they had tuned the treble a bit better.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KQHCABO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Slater

harry501501 said:


> Received this little earphone yesterday and very impressed by its quality and only £12.61 (I paid £10 on PRIME day). It's the X-Mini Atlas. Hybrid BA+DD. Decent build too. This will do for anyone after a good all-round commercial set for commuting. It's got strong bass, well behaved, no bleeding, decent quality... not thuddy. It's got a W shape, with surprisingly good detail in mids and it's got a slight bump in upper mids, lower treble for some air and sparkle. Not too recessed and vocals come to the front and sound. Separation is good, very good I guess for under £15. Not the widest sound but good enough distance around headspace. I'd recommend easily to someone after a cheap, no-nonsense set from Amazon for travel or if you are on a tight budget.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of the STATUS Audio X2 but with better-behaved treble. X2 has the better mids and amazing bass resolution. The X2 would be a very popular earphone if they had tuned the treble a bit better.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KQHCABO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I like those rear vents. Very nice looking


----------



## harry501501

Sooo, now  I've had more time with the _Heart Mirror_ I must give an update. I was able to spend some quality time with it last night and spent nearly three hours on TIDAL. My revised opinion... I think I underplayed how good they actually sound. With no distractions, I was able to appreciate just how detailed this thing is, but still fun. I originally thought the micro-detail levels were just up top due to that brighter upper treble but I was dead wrong. It's bottom to top. Sub-bass again isn't going to wow you with power, rattle you into submission, but it does actually hit the notes and is no worse than other light on sub-bass-weight sets.

Overall sound I originally thought was a bit too bright, but not sure if it's down to the source I used FIIO M6 (LO)>>>DAC MAGIC X2 (with KZ Starline tips) or me getting used to it (in peace), but it's actually got a nice tinge of warmth and it's far from as thin as I first thought it was. The combo I used seemed to acquaint it with some more body, whereas the M6 on it's own is naturally thinner sounding. 

That lack of thump from the bass actually lets you hear some bass notes you probably hadn't noticed before on your favourite songs. I was hearing quick, double plucks of the bass where before i thought it was just the single note. I was able to distinguish between bass guitar, synth and bass drum much easier. It reminds me of the AKG Y50 headphones, which again is not that which if you power correctly, has similar sub-bass and levels of detail. Quality over quantity. On SIA's Chandelier, the song sounded energetic and that lack of bloat let me hear everything going on around it. It had wonderful clarity so i heard lower and higher synth notes bob and weave with great speed. Her vocals still nice and centre, but i also heard other vocals in the corner, little bell sounds.


Mids and treble are still very tastefully done and again have very good micro detail. Again, longer listening session actually shows it's not as bright as I first thought either, maybe just a bump in upper mids. I've not many earphones in the £35 range that are able to extract detail like this. The soundstage is well separated. I first thought treble was a bit like a wall of sound, but again it's much better separated than I first heard. On Lorde's Royals, I never appreciated the vocal harmonies before... oh, and that repeating pulsating bass note has great depth is there, again quality over quantity, but it's not lacking either. The Cello on These Boots Are Made For Walking sounds as accurate as bass notes get. It's like watching jazz where the Cello isn't amp'd to plump it up. Think Final e3000. I'd easily rec this in its price range and you should really consider it, especially if ends up on sale like 11:11. Might think by my review it's analytical, but it's not bright or cold, it's musical and fun and just warm/smooth enough. I just enjoyed listening out for the detail, I was still enjoying the music.

I'm going to do some comparisons as i might try a full review on this one, take me out my comfort zone


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 18, 2020)

Slater said:


> I like those rear vents. Very nice looking



Yeah, even tho plastic they're built like little tanks. £12.61 is pretty mental for what you get and the bass is very nice. Some faint microphonics, but it's not noticeable once you're listening.


----------



## jlcsoft

Which balanced 4.4mm 2pin cable do you recommend me for the blon bl03?. 

Do you know the differences between this two 16 cores **** cables?.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/3287...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_    . 12,82€

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_     .   18,25€


----------



## dharmasteve

jlcsoft said:


> Which balanced 4.4mm 2pin cable do you recommend me for the blon bl03?.
> 
> Do you know the differences between this two 16 cores **** cables?.
> 
> ...


Amazing value IF they are PURE silver. My experience with the NiceHCK Silver Litz cable is that silver really suits the Blon 03 and ameliorates the bloated bass that many experience using the 03.


----------



## Nimweth

KZ ZAX review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-zax.24696/reviews


----------



## JEHL

ZAX VS CA16?


----------



## harry501501

xilon said:


> Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...



They remind me of the KOSS KSC75 which were a horrible fit for me. I really couldn't get a good fit or position to hear the decent sound others mentioned.


----------



## nraymond

harry501501 said:


> They remind me of the KOSS KSC75 which were a horrible fit for me. I really couldn't get a good fit or position to hear the decent sound others mentioned.



You can put the KSC75 on a simple $2 headband, that’s how I prefer to wear them.


----------



## earmonger

Slater said:


> The only Shure product that I’ve ever owned was the popular E4C. It used a vented Knowles ED-26805 wideband driver. I loved that thing, and wish I still had it today.



The E4C was a revelation to me as well. I wish it had detachable cables because...entropy.  I got later Shures as replacements but I still think that was the one.


----------



## earmonger (Oct 20, 2020)

BTW, I am stanning the ISN D02. Classical (Beethoven Emperor concerto with Stephen Hough, how can  two hands be so independent???), Afrobeats (Davido), soundtrack (Hans Zimmer "Oh so serious" 3:20), hiphop, reggaeton, indie-rock, anything...these are GOOD!


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 20, 2020)

harry501501 said:


> Sooo, now  I've had more time with the _Heart Mirror_ I must give an update. I was able to spend some quality time with it last night and spent nearly three hours on TIDAL. My revised opinion... I think I underplayed how good they actually sound. With no distractions, I was able to appreciate just how detailed this thing is, but still fun. I originally thought the micro-detail levels were just up top due to that brighter upper treble but I was dead wrong. It's bottom to top. Sub-bass again isn't going to wow you with power, rattle you into submission, but it does actually hit the notes and is no worse than other light on sub-bass-weight sets.
> 
> Overall sound I originally thought was a bit too bright, but not sure if it's down to the source I used FIIO M6 (LO)>>>DAC MAGIC X2 (with KZ Starline tips) or me getting used to it (in peace), but it's actually got a nice tinge of warmth and it's far from as thin as I first thought it was. The combo I used seemed to acquaint it with some more body, whereas the M6 on it's own is naturally thinner sounding.
> 
> ...



Great impressions, spot on. Love the tuning and technicalities on this set. I don't really like sets with neutralish bass as I'm a basshead, but this is definitely a keeper for me. I still listen to it on a weekly basis (without EQ of the bass too!). It manages to balance a very fine line of forward vocals without being shouty. This is really a good set for vocal lovers.

The bass is quality over quantity as you say, though I think soundstage is an area of weakness on this set, but it improves in soundstage when amped.

One other great area that is not mentioned is that the timbre on the HZSound Heart Mirror is absolutely accurate for acoustic instruments. Even among single DD sets, it is one of the best sub $100 USD sets for timbre, better than the BLON BL-03 in this area, just that the note weight is a bit thinner than I would like. But amping or using warm sources thickens the note weight a tinge.

I use Final E tips on it to tighten the bass and drop the treble a tinge, and also copper cables to give a additional slight heft to the bass (I know not everyone believes in cables), but at least the tips part does help change the sound.


----------



## jant71

earmonger said:


> The E4C was a revelation to me as well. I wish it had detachable cables because...entropy.  I got later Shures as replacements but I still think that was the one.



The Aonic 3 is interesting for investigation esp. since they at Shure admit the rehash and think there stuff is good without change for "8 or 9 years". I was looking at it after fondly remembering the old Shure. A few impressions of the Aonic sound interesting and they don't differ much in the specs 108 vs.109 sens. and 28or 28.5 and 29 impedance I think.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> ZAX VS CA16?


ZAX is V shaped with strong bass, somewhat forward mids, not too recessed and extended treble, bright but not harsh. CA16 is more balanced, warm to neutral with a polite treble which does not lack detail. Bass from the 7mm driver is surprisingly robust. Very relaxing to listen to.


----------



## harry501501

baskingshark said:


> Great impressions, spot on. Love the tuning and technicalities on this set. I don't really like sets with neutralish bass as I'm a basshead, but this is definitely a keeper for me. I still listen to it on a weekly basis (without EQ of the bass too!). It manages to balance a very fine line of forward vocals without being shouty. This is really a good set for vocal lovers.
> 
> The bass is quality over quantity as you say, though I think soundstage is an area of weakness on this set, but it improves in soundstage when amped.
> 
> ...



***Couldn't agree more. I actually forgot it was only a single DD, you could swear this was a hybrid with BA in there somewhere for that detail.

Soundstage does improve with amp'ing, still not super wide but positions instruments that bit further around the headspace, especially front to back. I actually started with the excellent Final E tips too and it defo helps with bass and for me with smaller ears, fit. I found the KZ's suited me best so settled with them. I'm not sure a wide bore would suit them, but perhaps that's just me.

I'm glad we both have had a similar experience with the Heart Mirror, I really hope it becomes more popular. Deserves to be.


----------



## fragzone

Do people generally consider the tin t3 worse than the t2 and t2 plus? Just curious


----------



## chinmie

fragzone said:


> Do people generally consider the tin t3 worse than the t2 and t2 plus? Just curious



i won't say better or worse because that's subjective, but i myself prefer the T2+ and the T2 (in that order) than the T3


----------



## unifutomaki

fragzone said:


> Do people generally consider the tin t3 worse than the t2 and t2 plus? Just curious



The T3 has a rather different sound signature compared to the T2 Plus, so I'm sure there are fans of both.


----------



## lgcubana

Thanks to @my2rc for finding the iKKO OH1 is now on sale
*$92.99*
on *Amazon*: link


----------



## sideways

Thanks for that!! It's on for $129 CAD... I'm actually thinking of buying another set for a spare... I like them that much


----------



## Arjey

On page number one it says KZ EDR1 has ultimate value. I just received mine. They sound, frankly, terrible. To much highs, practically no bass (very shallow), and add to that, the mids are super quiet. The whole trebble is very unnatural and ear splitting. Is something wrong with my set, or is this just how they sound? Imo, my cheap Panasonic RP-HJE125 from my local store sounds Much better (with a pretty deep dip at 250Ghz and a less deep dip at 4k it sounds even better). Tried EQing KZ.. you can't fix it with a 10-band, and I'm not gonna spend hours fixing it on a 20+ custom band EQ


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 22, 2020)

Arjey said:


> On page number one it says KZ EDR1 has ultimate value. I just received mine. They sound, frankly, terrible. To much highs, practically no bass (very shallow), and add to that, the mids are super quiet. The whole trebble is very unnatural and ear splitting. Is something wrong with my set, or is this just how they sound? Imo, my cheap Panasonic RP-HJE125 from my local store sounds Much better (with a pretty deep dip at 250Ghz and a less deep dip at 4k it sounds even better). Tried EQing KZ.. you can't fix it with a 10-band, and I'm not gonna spend hours fixing it on a 20+ custom band EQ



I mean, they aren't great, but mine don't really sound like what you describe. If anything, the overall sound is veiled and reminds me of a poorly recorded cassette tape - muddy, bloaty bass, rolled off treble. But the recommendations on Page 1 are years old at this point. ChiFi has evolved much since then 

Honestly those Panasonics sound terrible too, at least to me lol


----------



## Slater

Arjey said:


> On page number one it says KZ EDR1 has ultimate value. I just received mine. They sound, frankly, terrible. To much highs, practically no bass (very shallow), and add to that, the mids are super quiet. The whole trebble is very unnatural and ear splitting. Is something wrong with my set, or is this just how they sound? Imo, my cheap Panasonic RP-HJE125 from my local store sounds Much better (with a pretty deep dip at 250Ghz and a less deep dip at 4k it sounds even better). Tried EQing KZ.. you can't fix it with a 10-band, and I'm not gonna spend hours fixing it on a 20+ custom band EQ



KZ definitely changed something, because the old EDR1 were really good. I got a set last year and they sounded poor. I had just assumed it was a fluke, but the seller sent me a replacement set and they sounded just as bad.

That’s why I don’t rec the EDR1 anymore. As @unifutomaki pointed out, there are better options nowadays.


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> KZ definitely changed something, because the old EDR1 were really good.



I was just thinking about how my sample even sounds different compared to @Arjey's report. I certainly wouldn't put it past them to have stealth-nerfed the EDR1 a few times by now.


----------



## Arjey

Can you guys recommend something dirt cheap ($3-5) that will last a while (won't break in a month) and sounds good (something like MH755, but not so difficult to obtain)? Preferably available on AliExpress (or a trusted eBay seller)


----------



## Slater

Arjey said:


> Can you guys recommend something dirt cheap ($3-5) that will last a while (won't break in a month) and sounds good (something like MH755, but not so difficult to obtain)? Preferably available on AliExpress (or a trusted eBay seller)



KZ EDX


----------



## nraymond

I don't remember who on this forum mentioned these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0856ZJPZ6/

They said they ordered them and would write their impressions, maybe I miseed the post but I never saw anything, got curious and ordered them myself. I've had them a few days, and I'm definitely surprised at how good they are for the price. They have good mids, both male and female vocals are clear, timbre sounds right, and the bass is good, not overwhelming, and there's decent sub-bass. Treble is good, a bit less compared to mids (one peak around 9kHz when I listen to a perceptual frequency sweep), very upper treble sounds a little subdued (FYI my hearing rolls off around 17k). There are no vents I could see, they seal well and block out a lot of external noise. Standard MMCX so I was able to use a balanced cable I had lying around no problem. They came with the small tips installed, switching to the medium tips gave me a good fit (most medium tips fit me well). The nozzle is a standard size so you can try other tips easily (I tried four other types of tips but none of them were better than stock, so I've paused experimenting with tips for now). Due to the earphone shape they are very easy to take out and put in, which I find handy.

The Amazon product page claims two balanced armatures, and that'd be interesting if that's the case, the bass sounds better than pure BA bass I've heard in the past (don't get me wrong, these don't compete with the best dynamic driver bass out there, but I can listen to bassy EDM with them and enjoy the music). Design-wise, they are reminiscent of the Yamaha EPH-200 (except those have a much larger nozzle that can't be used with a lot of standard tips). I've never heard the EPH-200 so I can't compare them. The brand is DCMEKA, which I've never heard of before. On the top of ear barrel is printed "E13S". On the Amazon product page the item model number is "2020E13earphone". The box they came in was small, professional, and somewhat generic, with the earphones packed in a decent nylon drawstring pouch and the extra eartips in a small ziplock bag. The back of the box has some basic instructions, mentions a 12 month warranty, any problems contact them at service@e-chg.com (the Amazon seller is CHGUS). Going to www.e-chg.com presents you with a Chinese website with two big buttons and some pictures of stoves.  The left button goes to www.dcmeka.com.cn and the about the company there, when translated by Google Translate mentions, "The company mainly produces: integrated stoves, DC fans, household heating equipment, mainly for overseas customers in Japan, South Korea, Europe and the United States, domestic customers TCL, Yunmi, Airmate OEM, ODM." Huh. Well, for a company that mainly makes stoves, they make pretty good inexpensive earphones!


----------



## Tonymac136

Slater said:


> KZ EDX



Quoted for truth. For the money it's a no brainer.


----------



## jant71

nraymond said:


> I don't remember who on this forum mentioned these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0856ZJPZ6/
> 
> They said they ordered them and would write their impressions, maybe I miseed the post but I never saw anything, got curious and ordered them myself. I've had them a few days, and I'm definitely surprised at how good they are for the price. They have good mids, both male and female vocals are clear, timbre sounds right, and the bass is good, not overwhelming, and there's decent sub-bass. Treble is good, a bit less compared to mids (one peak around 9kHz when I listen to a perceptual frequency sweep), very upper treble sounds a little subdued (FYI my hearing rolls off around 17k). There are no vents I could see, they seal well and block out a lot of external noise. Standard MMCX so I was able to use a balanced cable I had lying around no problem. They came with the small tips installed, switching to the medium tips gave me a good fit (most medium tips fit me well). The nozzle is a standard size so you can try other tips easily (I tried four other types of tips but none of them were better than stock, so I've paused experimenting with tips for now). Due to the earphone shape they are very easy to take out and put in, which I find handy.
> 
> The Amazon product page claims two balanced armatures, and that'd be interesting if that's the case, the bass sounds better than pure BA bass I've heard in the past (don't get me wrong, these don't compete with the best dynamic driver bass out there, but I can listen to bassy EDM with them and enjoy the music). Design-wise, they are reminiscent of the Yamaha EPH-200 (except those have a much larger nozzle that can't be used with a lot of standard tips). I've never heard the EPH-200 so I can't compare them. The brand is DCMEKA, which I've never heard of before. On the top of ear barrel is printed "E13S". On the Amazon product page the item model number is "2020E13earphone". The box they came in was small, professional, and somewhat generic, with the earphones packed in a decent nylon drawstring pouch and the extra eartips in a small ziplock bag. The back of the box has some basic instructions, mentions a 12 month warranty, any problems contact them at service@e-chg.com (the Amazon seller is CHGUS). Going to www.e-chg.com presents you with a Chinese website with two big buttons and some pictures of stoves.  The left button goes to www.dcmeka.com.cn and the about the company there, when translated by Google Translate mentions, "The company mainly produces: integrated stoves, DC fans, household heating equipment, mainly for overseas customers in Japan, South Korea, Europe and the United States, domestic customers TCL, Yunmi, Airmate OEM, ODM." Huh. Well, for a company that mainly makes stoves, they make pretty good inexpensive earphones!



I bought these a while back. If they say "E13S" and not "Pro" they are just a dynamic driver.


----------



## nraymond

jant71 said:


> I bought these a while back. If they say "E13S" and not "Pro" they are just a dynamic driver.



Ah, that explains the bass, and maybe why the highs aren't as extended as I expected. Good performance for a small dynamic driver though. Has anyone tried the dual balanced armature version of these?


----------



## dharmasteve

xilon said:


> Nobody here has ordered Shini s520? It is a pity cause it is the cheapest and best sounding earphones you'll ever hear. Stunning balance and clarity. Seems like people here only consider more expensive stuff...


I ordered the Shini s-520 and the Q170 on Ebay UK. They cost £4.99 each including postage. As luck would have it I got two s-520s and couldn't be bothered returning one of them. So I've got 2 x Shini s520, one gold, one red, and both working. So you are right. Listening to the gold one now. Very nice sound with enough of everything over the FR. Very sweet midrange in particular. For a fiver exceptional sound. They are very plasticky and don't feel substantial, but then buy a few pairs and it won't matter if you sit on one. Sound is way beyond cost. They fit over the ear with an ear hook and stay quite stable. That sweet midrange could serrve as a lesson for badly tuned in ear IEM's. Of course they are neither IEMs, or Buds and that's good for they present a different type of sound and very nice indeed. They have a 3.5mm jack and I run them at 60/100 volume single ended from my HiBy R5, so they need a little pushing.


----------



## Fat Larry

Can anyone recommend some sub $100 iems that isolate a lot and are small enough to sleep with? I was looking at getting a set of Mass Drop + but the reviews on their site are really concerning regarding durability and QC so i want to see if can find a chi fi equivalent, that way i can not care if they break.


----------



## unifutomaki

Fat Larry said:


> Can anyone recommend some sub $100 iems that isolate a lot and are small enough to sleep with? I was looking at getting a set of Mass Drop + but the reviews on their site are really concerning regarding durability and QC so i want to see if can find a chi fi equivalent, that way i can not care if they break.



I sleep with my Moondrop SSR but am probably going to pick up some earbuds coming 11/11 to prevent my hearing from dying before its time from listening to IEMs so much


----------



## Fat Larry

unifutomaki said:


> I sleep with my Moondrop SSR but am probably going to pick up some earbuds coming 11/11 to prevent my hearing from dying before its time from listening to IEMs so much




Thanks. What do you mean by earbuds?


----------



## unifutomaki

Fat Larry said:


> Thanks. What do you mean by earbuds?



Earbuds just sit in the outer ear, like these:






I figure that they will be more comfy for sleeping with and be better for hearing health, since they wouldn't be constantly subjecting the tympanic membrane to the full force of the sound and isolation isn't really a worry for me when I sleep.


----------



## seanwee

Personally I just set a sleep timer.


----------



## Fat Larry (Oct 26, 2020)

Ah right of course, earbuds. Are you saying there's a link between iem use and hearing damage even using them at low volumes? Curious as i have some loss in the upper frequencies and mild tinnitus.


----------



## unifutomaki

Fat Larry said:


> Ah right of course, earbuds. Are you saying there's a link between iem use and hearing damage even using them at low volumes? Curious as i have some loss in the upper frequencies and mild tinnitus.



It's probably just anxiety/belief on my part more than anything  it's kinda like when you're awake you can stop listening if it starts to hurt, but when you're unconscious...

Objectively, keeping to low volumes should be safe even over long periods of exposure, and being a frequent clubber/live concert goer is more likely to have negative effects than IEM listening (not that much of that is happening these days). But I'm not an audiologist nor an expert on hearing health so don't quote me on any of this! Haha


----------



## xilon

dharmasteve said:


> I ordered the Shini s-520 and the Q170 on Ebay UK. They cost £4.99 each including postage. As luck would have it I got two s-520s and couldn't be bothered returning one of them. So I've got 2 x Shini s520, one gold, one red, and both working. So you are right. Listening to the gold one now. Very nice sound with enough of everything over the FR. Very sweet midrange in particular. For a fiver exceptional sound. They are very plasticky and don't feel substantial, but then buy a few pairs and it won't matter if you sit on one. Sound is way beyond cost. They fit over the ear with an ear hook and stay quite stable. That sweet midrange could serrve as a lesson for badly tuned in ear IEM's. Of course they are neither IEMs, or Buds and that's good for they present a different type of sound and very nice indeed. They have a 3.5mm jack and I run them at 60/100 volume single ended from my HiBy R5, so they need a little pushing.



I am glad for you this time no quality control problems. Soundwise the Q170 you didn't receive are more bassy than Q140 but not so much than S520 which I personally consider the best amongst the three Shini I've got. S520 is simply unbelievable good..


----------



## pfloyd

CVJ-CS8 - 1 dynamic, 3ba hybrid. What a breath of fresh air after cleansing my palate of the bass bombs typical of my chi-fi inventory. Everything else sounds bloated after acclimating to the CS8 signature. What impresses me the most is how natural the ba’s sound, bringing high energy and detail without sounding too hot or sibilant. I really appreciate the different approach CVJ has taken hear. Don’t get me wrong, there’s still a place for my bass bombs, but it’s nice to have a variety of signatures and CVJ is providing something different that I’m really enjoying.


----------



## RicHSAD

Fat Larry said:


> Can anyone recommend some sub $100 iems that isolate a lot and are small enough to sleep with? I was looking at getting a set of Mass Drop + but the reviews on their site are really concerning regarding durability and QC so i want to see if can find a chi fi equivalent, that way i can not care if they break.



I can sleep well on my side with the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 and they're only $58.65 on their official Aliexpress store right now. They sit pretty much flush with the ears so they don't dig into your ear and mess up the sound when you lay down on your side. There's still reports of some QC issues but most reviews are coming up positive so how bad can it be? I think at that price they are just hard to beat.


----------



## Fat Larry

RicHSAD said:


> I can sleep well on my side with the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 and they're only $58.65 on their official Aliexpress store right now. They sit pretty much flush with the ears so they don't dig into your ear and mess up the sound when you lay down on your side. There's still reports of some QC issues but most reviews are coming up positive so how bad can it be? I think at that price they are just hard to beat.



Thanks, they might be a good option. Are there any fit issues known with them like the BL-03s?


----------



## RicHSAD

Fat Larry said:


> Thanks, they might be a good option. Are there any fit issues known with them like the BL-03s?



I'm one of those who can actually get a good comfortable fit with the BL-03, but the YBF still fit me better. Most people that I've seen comparing them seem to say the same. Now I have not tried a hundred IEMs but so far they are definitely my most comfortable pair.


----------



## IEMusic

If not picky about sound quality, this is an option.

https://www.amazon.com/MAXROCK-Sleeping-Headphones-Earplugs-Cellphones/dp/B00V9FN1R4


----------



## Fat Larry (Oct 26, 2020)

IEMusic said:


> If not picky about sound quality, this is an option.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MAXROCK-Sleeping-Headphones-Earplugs-Cellphones/dp/B00V9FN1R4



I'm always picky about SQ  If a company made something like those, with the sound signature of a Xelento, i'd buy them so fast you wouldn't see my wallet move.


----------



## SenyorC

I will leave my impressions of the ZAX here, I posted it a week or so ago but haven't had chance to leave it here. As always, this is available in Spanish on YouTube and my blog, links in my signature.







I have to start this review by saying that the KZ ZAX have been sent to me free of charge by a seller on amazon.es (I believe they are also on amazon.co.uk and maybe other European Amazon sites). The only request I have received from them is that I include the Amazon link to this product in my YouTube review. I have not been asked to write anything positive or negative, nor have any other requests been made, however, as always, I like to be transparent and point out that I have received this unit free of charge and do not need to return it.

I will aim to be as impartial as always in my review, but it is only fair that you are aware that this item has not cost me anything. Also, although the only request from the seller has been that I include the sale link in my YouTube review, I will also include it in my written reviews (both in Spanish and English) on the Acho Reviews blog.

If you are reading this review on a forum or other external site, you can visit the review on the blog to see the link here: Acho Reviews - KZ ZAX

I do not receive anything in exchange for any purchases that are made through that link, nor is the link associated with me in any way (I am not an Amazon affiliate etc.).

So, after all that, let’s get on with the important bit, the KZ ZAX.







*Presentation…*

The presentation of the ZAX is a bit of a break from the normal KZ presentations. Usually KZ IEMs appear in a simple white box, in this case they have opted for a black box with a lid that opens to the left.

Opening the box greets us with the IEMs located in a foam cut out, with Left and Right printed underneath. At the bottom of the foam piece there is a metal plaque with the KZ logo embossed on it, along with “KZ ZAX”, a phrase in chinese (that I have no idea what it says) and “16 Units Hybrid Technology Earphone” underneath.

On the inside of the flap that opened there is a phrase that I have noticed for the first time on KZ packaging and would be handy for a lot of people to remember: “Don’t forget, the original intention of using earphone is to enjoy music”. I am not sure if this has appeared on any other KZ packaging and I have missed it, but I do think it is the most sensible phrase I have read on chinese packaging lately.

Lifting the tab to remove foam insert holding the IEMs, underneath there is the typical warranty card and instruction booklet, the cable (white in my case, with a microphone) and two additional sizes of silicone tips. This is not a lot of content in a set of 70€ earphones (at the time of writing this) in comparison to others that I have reviewed recently by brands such as Hifiman or Urbanfun, but if the quality is good then I am not going to complain about case candy.







*Build, aesthetics and comfort…*

The shape of the ZAX is no different to so many other KZ models, nor is it radically different as far as aesthetics, except for the back plate. 

The body of the IEM is the usual tinted but transparent resin, allowing the insides to be seen. The connector is again the usual protruding (type C?) connector that KZ have been using for a long time now (well, a long time by KZ standards) and the nozzle seems to be the same as others that I have tried over the past year or so.

As I say, the only visible change is with the backplate which, instead of being a solid plate, has grooves in it with meshing underneath, giving it an open back look. 

I say open back “look” as the IEMs are nowhere near as open as the aesthetics would lead to believe, however, there is at least some kind of vent located underneath the plate as a slight blow through the mesh leads to hearing the driver flex, meaning that air is getting from the backplate to the drive (this is certainly not something I suggest anyone does, I just did it to see if it really did have any openness to it).

The included cable is the typical KZ cable and is identical to all other cables included with KZ products currently, with plastic connectors on each end. In my case the cable has an inline microphone and although it is not the best mic in the world, it is sufficient to have calls without the other person complaining. The cable is not the best but it is sufficient and does its job, there are far worse cables included with other products costing the same or more.

As far as comfort, well, it’s a KZ. If you have tried any of the KZ with this shape, such as the ZSN, ZSN Pro, ZSN X, ZS10 Pro etc. then you will know how they fit. In my case I find them comfortable enough for daily use, although they are not my favourite. If you have never tried a KZ in this shape, you can pick up a ZSN for less than 10€ and give them a try (and the ZSN is not a bad IEM for that price!).

As I have said, the build is no different to any other KZ and I haven’t had a KZ fail on me yet in the last two years or so. That doesn’t mean that they won’t break, it just means that with me personally, they have a good track record so far.







*Sound…*

KZ seems to release new models every week and a search of KZ earphones will bring back dozens of models to choose from. Some of these are as cheap as 7€ and others, such as the ZAX, are ten times that price. While these would all be considered budget IEMs, the ZAX certainly aims to the higher end of their line up, it could even be classed as their “flagship” model. Therefore, we should expect a decent result from these IEMs.

In the bass category, there is plenty of extension down into the sub bass rumble area but it is not overly boosted. The bass is enough to feel the lowest of notes on tracks like “No Mercy” by Gustavo Santaolalla or “Bury a Friend” by Billie Eilish, but it doesn’t overpower everything like in certain other KZ models.

Kick drums and bass lines are held nicely together, not feeling loose and offering a very realistic timbre in the lower regions. Songs that have double bass to fill up their low end may feel a little overly present on occasions but electric bass guitars fit in quite nicely. In the case of electronic music, the bass has a decent rumble but without losing control and definition, keeping the “hit” intact, such as with songs like “Shot Me Down” by David Guetta.

In the lower mids, there isn’t really bass bleed as such, it is more of a ramp down from the bass that continues up to somewhere in the center of the mids, where it starts to ramp up again. 

The V shape in the mids, between the low and higher end of the mids, is not overly pronounced but it can sometimes leave certain voices feeling lacking in the foundation of them. The ramp up to the presence area (around 3k) is steeper than the drop down from the lows, this does help with presence to some degree but voices that are over bass heavy backing tracks will sometimes seem a little overshadowed.

Vocal tracks that have plenty in the lower registries of vocals but don’t have any overpowering bass instruments are presented very nicely, such as “These Bones” by The Fairfield Four. I think the mids suffer more when vocals are backed by electronic music, when this is heavy on bass.

Up in the higher frequencies, there is little presence of sibilance on tracks that are more propense to it, such as “Code Cool” by Patricia Barber. It is not unbearable sibilance but does get a little harsh on occasions. 

As we get higher, there isn’t really a noticeable drop off in the treble until it is past the 14k mark, which allows the ZAX to present plenty of air and openness, which is something that is appreciated. I certainly don’t find myself wanting for more treble but I also don’t find it overly bright except for that slight peak in sibilance, which I would rather tame down a little.

In the detail and definition category, I would say that these are the most detailed KZ IEMs I have heard so far. They are not miles better than the ZS10 Pro, my reference for detail as far as KZ, but they are noticeably better. They also don’t exhibit as much of the metallic ring that the ZS10 Pro does, something which is appreciated.

They are also one of the widest soundstages I have heard in an IEM, certainly the widest from KZ, and the placement of images is very well defined. I was listening to “Bubbles” by Yoshi Horikawa and both the soundstage and imaging was way superior to the ZS10 Pro, in fact, it felt superior to almost all budget IEMs I have reviewed so far.







*Conclusion…*

Until now, my favourite KZ offering was the ZS10 Pro, an IEM that takes well to EQ (and needs a little to sound it’s best) and has great detail for a sub 50€ IEM. The ZAX is a step up from the ZS10 Pro and, while it could still do with a little tweaking in the EQ department, has replaced the latter as my preferred KZ.

Admittedly I haven’t tried all KZ offerings (I don’t think I have even seen photos of all KZ offerings) and there are models such as the ZSX that I have not heard, therefore I cannot say that the ZAX is the best KZ to date. I will, however, say that the ZAX is the best KZ offering I have heard personally so far.

It is over the 50€ price that I limit the “ultra budget” category to on the blog, which means it cannot replace the Tin T2 Plus as my favourite under 50€ IEM, but I am sure that in the near future we will see prices dropping slightly on the ZAX and it may even fall into that category. With this I am not saying that it is superior to the T2 Plus but it does offer certain things that the T2 Plus doesn’t, such as the spaciousness. I would have to do a lot of side by side listening to come out with a preference from the two but the ZAX would certainly rank high on the list!

At the current standings, it competes with the YBF-ISS014 and I feel that the ZAX is a better deal in the sound department than the YBF.

As I said, I received this unit for free so it wouldn’t really be fair for me to say if it is worth its price but I have purchased plenty of other IEMs at similar prices that I feel are inferior to this model. I am liking what I hear from the ZAX.


----------



## Fat Larry

Anyone know where i can get genuine Sony MH755's with reasonable or free international shipping from?


----------



## SiggyFraud

Fat Larry said:


> Anyone know where i can get genuine Sony MH755's with reasonable or free international shipping from?


What I do lately is search local ads - this way I scored two genuine mint-condition pairs of MH750s with tips for just 5USD each, and some used MH755s with SBH20 adapters for not much more.


----------



## Slater

SiggyFraud said:


> What I do lately is search local ads - this way I scored two genuine mint-condition pairs of MH750s with tips for just 5USD each, and some used MH755s with SBH20 adapters for not much more.



You mean like Craigslist, local classified ads, apps like letgo, etc?


----------



## chinmie

i just want to put this here... been listening to this album with the T2+ and goosebumps all over, reminding my high school days


----------



## dharmasteve

chinmie said:


> i just want to put this here... been listening to this album with the T2+ and goosebumps all over, reminding my high school days



Softie


----------



## SiggyFraud

Slater said:


> You mean like Craigslist, local classified ads, apps like letgo, etc?


Yep, pretty much. I'm sure there are apps and websites like this in most countries.


----------



## Tonymac136

Who's buying what for 11/11 then? I'm going to be on the lookout for lucky bags mainly (not Whizzer's one though cos the odds of getting junk are too high) and maybe if the Tin P1 is cheap enough I'll finally get it.


----------



## tgx78

Tonymac136 said:


> Who's buying what for 11/11 then? I'm going to be on the lookout for lucky bags mainly (not Whizzer's one though cos the odds of getting junk are too high) and maybe if the Tin P1 is cheap enough I'll finally get it.



I am eyeing the following:

Fiio EM5
Shouer TAPE PRO
Moarrr Blons
Flashlights 
Tansio Mirai 4Pro
UPOCC cables (mmcx)
Storage Boxes


----------



## Fat Larry

SiggyFraud said:


> What I do lately is search local ads - this way I scored two genuine mint-condition pairs of MH750s with tips for just 5USD each, and some used MH755s with SBH20 adapters for not much more.



Are the MH750s the same as 755s? I was hoping someone like linsoul would have them but no luck so far.


----------



## Tonymac136

Fat Larry said:


> Are the MH750s the same as 755s? I was hoping someone like linsoul would have them but no luck so far.



MH750 is basically a 755 with a longer cable. Same way to tell if it's genuine or fake etc etc. Some people report that the 750 sounds slightly different to the 755 but that's just as likely unit variance. To me they sound identical.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fat Larry said:


> Are the MH750s the same as 755s? I was hoping someone like linsoul would have them but no luck so far.


Newer batches of the MH750 are identical in sound to the MH755. The only difference is that the MH750 has a mic and a longer cable.


----------



## Fat Larry

Are there any guides to spot fakes? There's a few sellers on ebay that make a point to claim they have genuine stock, might do that.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Fat Larry said:


> Are there any guides to spot fakes? There's a few sellers on ebay that make a point to claim they have genuine stock, might do that.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...5-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-34#post-15144519

Easiest way is to ask the pro´s over at that thread.


----------



## Fat Larry (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Tonymac136

Fat Larry said:


> Are there any guides to spot fakes? There's a few sellers on ebay that make a point to claim they have genuine stock, might do that.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...read-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-6

@Slater posted towards the bottom of the page linked above. The tuning paper 1/4 the size of the driver is the dead giveaway, the two solder dots can be small enough to be indistinct.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Oct 27, 2020)

@Fat Larry. I've just had a look on eBay and the known seller of good MH755s is closed due to COVID (Kanoya in Japan) and the guys I got my real MH750s from don't appear to have any in stock. I notice there are a lot of black 750s kicking around - though there are genuine ones apparently, the black ones I have picked up have all been fake whereas the white ones have been legit. Worth bearing in mind.

Edit - interestingly Amazon are selling MH750s purported to be genuine, a bit pricier than the competition but their customer service means if they are fake returning them should be no bother. One of the reviews claims they're fake because there's no Sony retail packaging but that's how they are, being an OEM IEM. Said reviewer also says they're not loud enough which also points to them being genuine. Genuine MH750 and 755 aren't super easy to drive.


----------



## Fat Larry

Thanks, good to know. I've seen a set locally, at a double the regular price premium of course. The seller assures me they're genuine but it's hard to tell from the packaging.


----------



## Tonymac136

Fat Larry said:


> Thanks, good to know. I've seen a set locally, at a double the regular price premium of course. The seller assures me they're genuine but it's hard to tell from the packaging.



It was ever thus sadly. They're good but barely worth the premium that sellers of genuine ones want to ask. I was lucky and paid £4 for each of 3 pairs of MH750s but Kanoya charged double for the 755s. It only takes a couple of fakes at the inflated prices before it would have been cheaper to buy a pair of Blon BL03s.


----------



## Fat Larry

Tonymac136 said:


> It was ever thus sadly. They're good but barely worth the premium that sellers of genuine ones want to ask. I was lucky and paid £4 for each of 3 pairs of MH750s but Kanoya charged double for the 755s. It only takes a couple of fakes at the inflated prices before it would have been cheaper to buy a pair of Blon BL03s.



Ah yes, diminishing returns. I already have some bl-03s, and cca c10s which were only double the price of the local 750s.


----------



## SupremusDoofus

RikudouGoku said:


> Newer batches of the MH750 are identical in sound to the MH755. The only difference is that the MH750 has a mic and a longer cable.


Where can we get the newer batches from?


----------



## RikudouGoku

SupremusDoofus said:


> Where can we get the newer batches from?


I got mine here:
https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/B0085TAEJU


----------



## SenyorC (Oct 28, 2020)

I have deleted this post as the content is not relevant to this thread.

(For the curious ones, you can still read it in the quotes of messages below, but the content/request no longer stands as I understand it may be misinterpreted as something it is not)


----------



## lgcubana (Oct 28, 2020)

SenyorC said:


> ...


...


----------



## SenyorC

lgcubana said:


> Have you at least made the effort to read back the last 3 or 4 weeks, from this very thread, for relevant information ?



Yes, I do read this thread regularly (one of the few threads I read on Head-Fi) but I don't think it is fair for me to just take parts of a thread and name items as suggested by a certain user without them actually suggesting it specifically in this case.

In other words, unless somebody specifically suggests something for the video under the understanding that I will include it in the video, I don't feel I have a right to use it.

I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm all about only using content I have been permitted to use, even if it is only a message from a forum.


----------



## Adide

SenyorC said:


> Yes, I do read this thread regularly (one of the few threads I read on Head-Fi) but I don't think it is fair for me to just take parts of a thread and name items as suggested by a certain user without them actually suggesting it specifically in this case.
> 
> In other words, unless somebody specifically suggests something for the video under the understanding that I will include it in the video, I don't feel I have a right to use it.
> 
> I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm all about only using content I have been permitted to use, even if it is only a message from a forum.



I don't mean to be harsh buddy but this looks like hijacking.

Just open another thread for your needs else this will turn into an irrelevant junk show.


----------



## Tonymac136

SenyorC said:


> Yes, I do read this thread regularly (one of the few threads I read on Head-Fi) but I don't think it is fair for me to just take parts of a thread and name items as suggested by a certain user without them actually suggesting it specifically in this case.
> 
> In other words, unless somebody specifically suggests something for the video under the understanding that I will include it in the video, I don't feel I have a right to use it.
> 
> I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm all about only using content I have been permitted to use, even if it is only a message from a forum.



Should you really be advising people based on headphone products you've never actually heard? Good advice on headphones is hard to come by anyway, whether through unscrupulous business such as shilling or pure confirmation bias - "I have this new thing and it's new so must be wonderful". That's on top of the incredibly subjective nature of Hifi gear in the first place. 

I mean, your idea is a sound one and props to you for doing it but you really need to do your own research, to form your own opinions. Cos people WILL have questions and DO deserve honest, if subjective advice. 

People's posts on here give others a view of what their own preferences are. If for example my opinion of the LingLong LL6 is similar to what your own ears hear then you know it's fairly likely that if I rave about the Sunny SN4++ you will like it to. To lift these opinions wholesale and present them as fact or as your own opinion on your YT channel is leaving yourself open to a lot of criticism and mistrust.


----------



## SenyorC

@Adide & @Tonymac136 , thank you both for your input and I can understand where you are both coming from.

I will edit/erase the post as I understand that it may not come across as I intended.

Just to answer the specific question from @Tonymac136, regarding recommending items based on there opinions and doing my own research, I agree with you totally.

I spend at least one week listening or using anything I review on the channel and I wouldn't recommend something I haven't tried or heard.

The idea behind this video was to not only go over the sub 50 items I have reviewed as a recap, but to also mention items that other people view as their "best spent" 50 bucks, being clear that it was suggested by XXXX person on XXXX forum or from a subscriber etc. Not as a personal recommendation.

When I started the YT channel, the first episodes were not only reviews, they also included reviews from other reviewers abbreviated and translated into Spanish with links to the original review (always with previous consent of the reviewer in question) along with headphone news of new releases etc (again, with previous consent of the manufacturers). However, I did not have time to keep up with creating a weekly video with that much content, so it has turned into just a weekly review of a product.

The intention of this was just a one off video, with some external input, as the holiday seasons and sales approach.

Again, I apologize for what was probably the wrong place to post such a thing and was also probably not explained correctly.

Thanks for the input and stay safe all!


----------



## Tonymac136

SenyorC said:


> I spend at least one week listening or using anything I review on the channel and I wouldn't recommend something I haven't tried or heard.
> 
> The idea behind this video was to not only go over the sub 50 items I have reviewed as a recap, but to also mention items that other people view as their "best spent" 50 bucks, being clear that it was suggested by XXXX person on XXXX forum or from a subscriber etc. Not as a personal recommendation.



My 2p worth - better to engage with your audience on your YT channel, ask for their comments etc. Try some of their suggestions. I think the audience on YT might be subtly different than that on a forum. I don't post reviews on YT because nobody wants to see and hear an overweight, unattractive middle-aged man prattling on about IEMs.


----------



## burgunder

What are the choices in the low budget end these days, I need to buy a bunch of IEMs for the kids. 

Is it still UiiSii HM7 or are there newer alternatives?


----------



## Tonymac136

burgunder said:


> What are the choices in the low budget end these days, I need to buy a bunch of IEMs for the kids.
> 
> Is it still UiiSii HM7 or are there newer alternatives?



Never tried or even heard of the UM7 but the KZ EDX is the latest cheapie to have a following. It's pretty good and a bargain at the £5ish it can be had for.


----------



## Nimweth

CVJ CS8 on the way. I like neutral tunings so am looking forward to them.


----------



## Fat Larry

Anyone spotted any significant 11/11 sales? Looking on Ali i've only seen very minor discounts here and there. 

I bought the local mh750s in the end. Fingers crossed they're real.


----------



## unifutomaki (Oct 30, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> Anyone spotted any significant 11/11 sales? Looking on Ali i've only seen very minor discounts here and there.
> 
> I bought the local mh750s in the end. Fingers crossed they're real.



Audiosense stuff have a decent markdown on them; ditto for the Bqeyz Spring 1 and 2, LZ A6/A6 mini, Tempotec has some deals going. KBEar, KZ, TinHifi... eh not so much. But the biggest gains come from stacking coupons, as always.

If you like cables, NiceHCK cables are half off again.


----------



## genck (Oct 30, 2020)

HiFiChris said:


> Pioneer SE-CL331, just looked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single BA fans? Who are those?
Give me one good Singe BA?
There aren't any.


----------



## Slater

genck said:


> Single BA fans? Who are those?
> Give me one good Singe BA?
> There aren't any.



Shure E4C was really good back in the day. I have yet to hear a single BA I’ve liked as much.


----------



## DBaldock9

genck said:


> Single BA fans? Who are those?
> Give me one good Singe BA?
> There aren't any.



Maybe track down a Remax RM-600M.
They used to be available on AliExpress, for ~$23.
I like how they sound, but wish the cable was removable.


----------



## dharmasteve

genck said:


> Single BA fans? Who are those?
> Give me one good Singe BA?
> There aren't any.


I'm not a great 1 x BA fan but one of our beloved members, who passed, enjoyed the NiceHCK DT100. I got it and it really is good.


----------



## chinmie

any etymotic single BA, Phonak 112, soundmagic PL50, Final Audio Heaven V, Sony XBA 100


----------



## ShaneyMac

What about  NiceHCK X49? I'm gonna get one of these on 11.11


----------



## dharmasteve (Oct 30, 2020)

ShaneyMac said:


> What about  NiceHCK X49? I'm gonna get one of these on 11.11


I have both the X49 and the DT100. IMHO the DT100 is the better sounding of the two by a considerable distance. Tips make a big difference on these single BA's too.


----------



## Tonymac136

ShaneyMac said:


> What about  NiceHCK X49? I'm gonna get one of these on 11.11



The X49 is ok. Nothing spectacular but it's a different sound to the single DD offerings at the price. Rolled off top and bottom but the mid range is nice.


----------



## ShaneyMac

dharmasteve said:


> I have both the X49 and the DT100. IMHO the DT100 is the better sounding of the two by a considerable distance. Tips make a big difference on these single BA's too.


I belive that, but they are 3x more expensive than X49 



Tonymac136 said:


> The X49 is ok. Nothing spectacular but it's a different sound to the single DD offerings at the price. Rolled off top and bottom but the mid range is nice.



Honestly, I like how X49 looks. They remind me on Final Audio E3000 and I like them a lot! If x49 are half as good as E3000, I'm satisfied. And I don't own any single BA IEM yet, so they will be unique (at least for me)


----------



## mbwilson111

dharmasteve said:


> I'm not a great 1 x BA fan but one of our beloved members, who passed, enjoyed the NiceHCK DT100. I got it and it really is good.


So I should give his DT100 a listen?  So much to sort out ...so difficult to know where to start.  I did take his KZ BA10 and bought a nice cable for it.  He still had the stock cable on it. I have also used the KBEAR Diamond that arrived the day before he died.  He never opened it.  He was waiting to feel better.  I opened it a few weeks later.


----------



## dharmasteve

mbwilson111 said:


> So I should give his DT100 a listen?  So much to sort out ...so difficult to know where to start.  I did take his KZ BA10 and bought a nice cable for it.  He still had the stock cable on it. I have also used the KBEAR Diamond that arrived the day before he died.  He never opened it.  He was waiting to feel better.  I opened it a few weeks later.


I think it's worth a listen because he mentioned he had got it, and liked it, on one of the threads. I like it a lot. 
I'm happy to see you are around.


----------



## Fat Larry

unifutomaki said:


> Audiosense stuff have a decent markdown on them; ditto for the Bqeyz Spring 1 and 2, LZ A6/A6 mini, Tempotec has some deals going. KBEar, KZ, TinHifi... eh not so much. But the biggest gains come from stacking coupons, as always.
> 
> If you like cables, NiceHCK cables are half off again.



Any good DAC's? Was thinking i should get one but haven't done my research yet.


----------



## JEHL

So this is more or less my entire functional collection atm.

... Wonder if I eventually wanna add an earbud to the list too.

And the Shini S520 when I get to properly venture into non Amazon sites.

And the DT100 for my brother since apparently he has issues with most headphones.

I also wonder if I should have expected this but it seems my KSC75 is far less forgiving of bad quality audio than my BL-03, and it's much harder to drive too (although 40/100 or so on my laptop drives it loud enough for me even for quiet songs). On the plus side my KSC75 doesn't hiss like my BL-03 does on my laptop.

I also wonder why I haven't seen direct comparisons between Koss and Shini.

Also I think the cable on the KSC75 WILL snap eventually, hope I have an MMCX (I'd prefer 2 pin, specially since I bought a 2 pin cable for my BL-03 but I think 2 pin is more difficult to install) female connector ready when it does.


----------



## Nimweth

mbwilson111 said:


> So I should give his DT100 a listen?  So much to sort out ...so difficult to know where to start.  I did take his KZ BA10 and bought a nice cable for it.  He still had the stock cable on it. I have also used the KBEAR Diamond that arrived the day before he died.  He never opened it.  He was waiting to feel better.  I opened it a few weeks later.


That's a coincidence. I have recently bought a 16 core cable for my BA10. Via my Xduoo X20 and Fiio A5 they sound amazing. If you can get a good fit you will love them!


----------



## mbwilson111

Nimweth said:


> That's a coincidence. I have recently bought a 16 core cable for my BA10. Via my Xduoo X20 and Fiio A5 they sound amazing. If you can get a good fit you will love them!



The fit of the BA10 is fine and they do sound amazing.  I just wish I felt more like listening to music.  Ever since Tom died I  have had problems listening.  Too emotional. Every day is a struggle.  Mostly I binge watch Netflix shows and I don't need iems for that.  We have always preferred our 5.1 surround sound system for movies and tv... but not for music.  I do still miss the 2 channel stereo system that I left behind in Michigan when I moved here to be with Tom.  I think the people who bought my house appreciated it because Just before I left town I remembered some personal belongings that I had accidentally left in the house.  When I stopped by the new owners were happily organizing their things while playing music.... they were using the turntable and had switched on the aux speakers that I had installed in the kitchen.

Back then I had one set of headphones for late night listening ... No iems or buds.  I only got into those because of Tom ( @HungryPanda ).. .and Head fi.


----------



## mochill

genck said:


> Single BA fans? Who are those?
> Give me one good Singe BA?
> There aren't any.


Oeaudio tita ba1ti , etymotic


----------



## Fat Larry

unifutomaki said:


> Audiosense stuff have a decent markdown on them; ditto for the Bqeyz Spring 1 and 2, LZ A6/A6 mini, Tempotec has some deals going. KBEar, KZ, TinHifi... eh not so much. But the biggest gains come from stacking coupons, as always.
> 
> If you like cables, NiceHCK cables are half off again.



I'm gonna grab a Kbear Rhyme, or maybe the Yixcough 4 core 5n upocc cable. Both are on a good discount. Any tips on stacking coupons? Besides the new account/first orders one, i find Ali often throws up coupon pop ups that are unusable.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a full video review about the BL-03 from BLON 

Pretty nice IEMs, lots of stuff going on for them at 25 USD, but as I point out, they also have some shortcomings


----------



## povidlo

Anyone tried Se...er MT300 ?

Found for $75 USD pre-coupon for 11.11


----------



## RikudouGoku

povidlo said:


> Anyone tried Se...er MT300 ?
> 
> Found for $75 USD pre-coupon for 11.11


Its C+ ranked by this guy: https://www.youtube.com/c/HiFiDreams/videos

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FwGmK_Ewxp-hALlBjCqsiFILZRBOJ3MoNLT09fU8KUM/edit#gid=0


----------



## snyft

Looking for something around 50€/$ at tops 70€/$. 
First i was set on TRN V90 now i'm not sure since they are probably outdated?
I listen mostly to Metal/Rock/EBM with the format being mp3/spotify. I will also only use them with my phone that have HIRES audio whatever that means. No DAC/AMP.


----------



## dharmasteve

snyft said:


> Looking for something around 50€/$ at tops 70€/$.
> First i was set on TRN V90 now i'm not sure since they are probably outdated?
> I listen mostly to Metal/Rock/EBM with the format being mp3/spotify. I will also only use them with my phone that have HIRES audio whatever that means. No DAC/AMP.


For phone use the iBasso it00 are as good as it gets. Easy to drive, very forgiving, good clarity, good timbre/tone and in your price zone. Hard to beat at the price and for phone use.


----------



## boost3d

I ended up selling my FA E3000 and Etymotic ER2SE. Come to the realization I don't like bullet style iems as much as the shell design (no idea what it's officially called). Is there anything in chifi even close to the ER2SE sound sig?


----------



## snyft (Nov 3, 2020)

dharmasteve said:


> For phone use the iBasso it00 are as good as it gets. Easy to drive, very forgiving, good clarity, good timbre/tone and in your price zone. Hard to beat at the price and for phone use.



Just ordered them! Thanks


----------



## Sam L

boost3d said:


> I ended up selling my FA E3000 and Etymotic ER2SE. Come to the realization I don't like bullet style iems as much as the shell design (no idea what it's officially called). Is there anything in chifi even close to the ER2SE sound sig?


Unfortunately, it will be exceedingly rare to find something in the chifi world that mimics the er2se (or the xr for that matter).


----------



## Tonymac136

boost3d said:


> I ended up selling my FA E3000 and Etymotic ER2SE. Come to the realization I don't like bullet style iems as much as the shell design (no idea what it's officially called). Is there anything in chifi even close to the ER2SE sound sig?



I am going purely on graphs here as I've never heard the Ety. In my experience the flattest and most neutral frequency response is the Tin T2. The T2 Plus might be more to your liking fit wise but it is slightly V shaped in sound profile. Again, going on reviews, my guess would be that coming from Etys to a T2 or T2 Plus would see you losing a small amount of detail. In fact looking at the review makes me think maybe I need a pair of Etys!


----------



## jant71

boost3d said:


> I ended up selling my FA E3000 and Etymotic ER2SE. Come to the realization I don't like bullet style iems as much as the shell design (no idea what it's officially called). Is there anything in chifi even close to the ER2SE sound sig?



Not out more widely for a few weeks(sold out on their own web shop) but the Final Audio A4000 is probably one you should certainly look into.


----------



## KaOni

Hi everyone, not sure if a bit off topic, but Linsoul (Shuoer Tape Pro) and Aliexpress (Shuoer Tape Pro) have listed the Shuoer Tape Pro!
Also BGGAR has just put up a video on the Shuoer Tape Pro!


----------



## RikudouGoku

KaOni said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if a bit off topic, but Linsoul (Shuoer Tape Pro) and Aliexpress (Shuoer Tape Pro) have listed the Shuoer Tape Pro!
> Also BGGAR has just put up a video on the Shuoer Tape Pro!


FIY: That store on aliexpress IS Linsoul.


----------



## Dcell7

I am very interested in Tape Pro but if i remember correctly the QC of the Tape wasn't that great. Failure rate seems to be quite high and till now Linsoul/DD-Audio is only seller so i have to wait till the next sales


----------



## KaOni

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY: That store on aliexpress IS Linsoul.



I suspected that  @RikudouGoku , well BGGAR review has really sparkled my interest, just added it to Ali's shopping cart. Now let's hunt for some coupons!


----------



## goms80 (Nov 4, 2020)

Can we consider the BQEYZ KC2 with a detailed sound?


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived: KBEAR Lark and TRI Through cable. Impressions soon.


----------



## Mboom

Just started using my me80 earbuds I ordered a few months ago. Now I see they're not sold anymore, any idea when they'll be available again ? If they're discontinued I'll just preserve these.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Mboom said:


> Just started using my me80 earbuds I ordered a few months ago. Now I see they're not sold anymore, any idea when they'll be available again ? If they're discontinued I'll just preserve these.


They are discontinued.


----------



## Slater

Mboom said:


> Just started using my me80 earbuds I ordered a few months ago. Now I see they're not sold anymore, any idea when they'll be available again ? If they're discontinued I'll just preserve these.





RikudouGoku said:


> They are discontinued.



Wow, I had no idea it was discontinued! Good thing I have a spare set. Had I known it was being discontinued, I would have picked up a few more.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> Wow, I had no idea it was discontinued! Good thing I have a spare set. Had I known it was being discontinued, I would have picked up a few more.


Its available on amazon japan. Thats where I got mine.


----------



## newyorkcity

looking to buy somenew earbuds with a mic for my iphone under $100 and i listen to a lot of bass heavy music .  I came across Linsoul KZ ZSX 5BA+1DD 6 Driver and Linsoul KZ ZAX 1DD+7BA Hybrid Driver

are these good choices? I prefer the look of the ZAX (black) to the ZSX but I see the frequency is 10-40k and that the back is open for the ZAX vs 7-40k with a closed back for the ZSX.. I don't know too much about the type of sound these different stats produce but from what i remember lower frequency is better for bass

Can anyone comment on why i should get 1 over the other?


----------



## steviewonderbread

newyorkcity said:


> looking to buy somenew earbuds with a mic for my iphone under $100 and i listen to a lot of bass heavy music .  I came across Linsoul KZ ZSX 5BA+1DD 6 Driver and Linsoul KZ ZAX 1DD+7BA Hybrid Driver
> 
> are these good choices? I prefer the look of the ZAX (black) to the ZSX but I see the frequency is 10-40k and that the back is open for the ZAX vs 7-40k with a closed back for the ZSX.. I don't know too much about the type of sound these different stats produce but from what i remember lower frequency is better for bass
> 
> Can anyone comment on why i should get 1 over the other?



The rated frequency range means basically nothing without graphs or dB reference. Either way humans hear from 20 Hz to ~20 kHz at best in normal listening situations. The ZAX isn't actually open back from what I've read; either one should be great for your listening preferences.


----------



## B9Scrambler

steviewonderbread said:


> The rated frequency range means basically nothing without graphs or dB reference. Either way humans hear from 20 Hz to ~20 kHz at best in normal listening situations. The ZAX isn't actually open back from what I've read; either one should be great for your listening preferences.



ZAX looks pretty darn open back. A closer inspection does not reveal any plastic plate behind that mesh.


----------



## Slater

steviewonderbread said:


> The ZAX isn't actually open back from what I've read


----------



## IEMusic

boost3d said:


> I ended up selling my FA E3000 and Etymotic ER2SE. Come to the realization I don't like bullet style iems as much as the shell design (no idea what it's officially called). Is there anything in chifi even close to the ER2SE sound sig?


The Moondrop SSR is probably the closest to the ER2SE in sound signature (close to diffuse field neutral).  It is less than 1/2 the price, and is a cable-over-ear design, though it has aspects that are kind of similar to “bullet-“shaped”.


----------



## goms80

boost3d said:


> I ended up selling my FA E3000 and Etymotic ER2SE. Come to the realization I don't like bullet style iems as much as the shell design (no idea what it's officially called). Is there anything in chifi even close to the ER2SE sound sig?



Great question, I wanted to know something similar to Etymotic ER3SE also.


----------



## sebek

Recommend me some chi-fi iem from Ali for 11.11 ... I've been following TRI I3 for weeks, but is there anything better or of equal value that costs even less?


----------



## steviewonderbread

Slater said:


>



Ah, didn't manage to remember all the details during the ZAX hype cycle


----------



## KaOni (Nov 6, 2020)

goms80 said:


> Can we consider the BQEYZ KC2 with a detailed sound?



I bought my BQEYZ KC2 for little more than 20€ in Amazon.de at the end of August and it sounds great! (a lot of people still recomend it for its neutral signature)
Reminds me of my KZ ZS10 Pro, with a bunch of detail but with less harshness and a more flat sound curve.

EDIT: typo


----------



## goms80

KaOni said:


> I bought my BQEYZ KC2 for little more than 20€ in Amazon.de at the end of August and it sounds great! (a lot of people still recomend it for its neutral signature)
> Reminds me of my KZ ZS10 Pro, with a bunch of detail but will less harshness and a more flat sound curve.



I liked your story, it made me want to buy now haha. Interesting to know that it is detailed.


----------



## TheVortex

goms80 said:


> I liked your story, it made me want to buy now haha. Interesting to know that it is detailed.



K2 and KC2 are both nice options and I own both.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Its C+ ranked by this guy: https://www.youtube.com/c/HiFiDreams/videos
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FwGmK_Ewxp-hALlBjCqsiFILZRBOJ3MoNLT09fU8KUM/edit#gid=0


An interesting database, thank you.
Your favourite TP10 is described as relaxed 
I will definitely get MT300 - suits my exploration at this price.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> An interesting database, thank you.
> Your favourite TP10 is described as relaxed
> I will definitely get MT300 - suits my exploration at this price.


Didn't see that. I can barely see what I am looking for in that database. Really bad readability. Not sorted alphabetically or by rank either.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Didn't see that. I can barely see what I am looking for in that database. Really bad readability. Not sorted alphabetically or by rank either.


If there is an original file - any sorting can be done.
Price is still better for me than some subjective ratings.
Similar to a Crinacle database, I got an impression that not all IEMs were perhaps ... carefully explored...


----------



## rayliam80

goms80 said:


> Great question, I wanted to know something similar to Etymotic ER3SE also.



Well in my collection, nothing quite sounds like the ER3SE. The only one I've really compared it to is my Tin Audio P1 since are both considered bass light. But the P1 feels more mid forward and slightly warmer sounding. However, the treble feels quite different. The thing that really stands out to me are cymbal crashes. That particular detail of the ER3SE just sounds more realistic to me. But I still prefer the mids of the P1 - vocals especially. As far as soundstage, they're different in that the ER3SE seems to have little or no height and the P1 seems to have be rather average in comparison to other non-Etymotic IEMs.


----------



## goms80

rayliam80 said:


> Well in my collection, nothing quite sounds like the ER3SE. The only one I've really compared it to is my Tin Audio P1 since are both considered bass light. But the P1 feels more mid forward and slightly warmer sounding. However, the treble feels quite different. The thing that really stands out to me are cymbal crashes. That particular detail of the ER3SE just sounds more realistic to me. But I still prefer the mids of the P1 - vocals especially. As far as soundstage, they're different in that the ER3SE seems to have little or no height and the P1 seems to have be rather average in comparison to other non-Etymotic IEMs.



Understand. Do you feel comfortable using Etymotic ER3SE?


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 5, 2020)

KaOni said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if a bit off topic, but Linsoul (Shuoer Tape Pro) and Aliexpress (Shuoer Tape Pro) have listed the Shuoer Tape Pro!
> Also BGGAR has just put up a video on the Shuoer Tape Pro!



BGGAR puts up far too many reviews, far too quickly. Looking at his YT it seems he's put up EIGHT in the last fortnight alone. I used to watch his reviews back at the start but there's no way you can be impartial and accurate without giving an earphone enough (quality) time on its own, *IMO that is*. If you are rushing to get the next review up you surely can't adjust properly and there's a very good chance your ear is subconsciously comparing to whatever earphone or earphones you listened to the day before (or same day). How often do you get a new earphone thinking it lacks bass then two days later when you have had no distractions end up having the opposite opinion? He also jumps back and forth between budget to mid-fo to hi-fi which can't help give accurate recommendations.

I recently spotted a video where he dissed hobbyists for wasting money buying sub-par, budget gear instead of saving for something more expensive/TOTL, totally neglecting the fact he's reviewing and recommending budget gear and from looking, it's his videos of things like Blon blo3, zs10 pro, "top 5 budget chifi" that get the highest historical viewing figures. Confusing, as it's these same hobbyists LIKE HIM (or 'like him' at some point in the past) that are his target market.

*Apologies for going off-topic*.


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> Didn't see that. I can barely see what I am looking for in that database. Really bad readability. Not sorted alphabetically or by rank either.



opening it in google sheets is much more readable, as the price and name column would be locked on so you can slide the rest of the columns to read. 

by the way, thanks for sharing this link   (and for the author, if he happens to be a member here also) 
i quite like this list, quite detailed and fair, and in line to what i feel for some of the earphones that i also happen to have heard on that list


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> Recommend me some chi-fi iem from Ali for 11.11 ... I've been following TRI I3 for weeks, but is there anything better or of equal value that costs even less?



What's your preferred sound signature (eg neutral, V shaped,  midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive?

And preferred music genres?

Those info will help the community fine tune suggestions better.

Tri I3 is quite good for the price, i think it will he $130 - 140ish during 11/11. I got mine at $107 usd with stacking coupons.

It needs amping though, the planars inside are power hungry, sounds flat from a phone. With amping the soundstage is one of the best at the $150ish price range. Smooth, grand sounding, well balanced and coherent. On poorly recorded material or loud volumes there is an occasional 3 khz peak. And get the 2 pin version, mmcx generally have a shorter lifespan if u swap cables frequently.


----------



## goms80

TheVortex said:


> K2 and KC2 are both nice options and I own both.



I was afraid he was not so detailed.


----------



## countryboyhk (Feb 10, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> An interesting database, thank you.
> Your favourite TP10 is described as relaxed
> I will definitely get MT300 - suits my exploration at this price.



Deleted..


----------



## TheVortex

countryboyhk said:


> Its not that bad indeed, MT300 delivers beautiful highs with EST driver, good soundstage and separation, vocal is warm but not thick, bass is not huge but more than enough.  It is less sibilant than TRN VX to me.  Original cable is quite good in quality, balanced sound.  If you prefer smoother vocals and deeper bass like me, simply use a pure copper cable can do. MT300 overall SQ can be matched to Tri i3, but in different tuning.



I have seen the MT300 for just under £60 in the upcoming sale and was wondering if they are worth it for that price?


----------



## countryboyhk

TheVortex said:


> I have seen the MT300 for just under £60 in the upcoming sale and was wondering if they are worth it for that price?



I got it at similar price ( £60 ) few months ago in taobao, which supposed to be a limited pre-sale deal ( 50% off to its list price ).  Its jewelry box liked packaging would definitely cost a lot on shipment  too   So, i think its worth for that price ( £60 ). 

This "hidden" brand to me, is always good in creating lively atmosphere, very musical, spacious, listening to live concert album gives me 2X satisfaction


----------



## TheVortex

countryboyhk said:


> I got it at similar price ( £60 ) few months ago in taobao, which supposed to be a limited pre-sale deal ( 50% off to its list price ).  Its jewelry box liked packaging would definitely cost a lot on shipment  too   So, i think its worth for that price ( £60 ).
> 
> This "hidden" brand to me, is always good in creating lively atmosphere, very musical, spacious, listening to live concert album gives me 2X satisfaction



So would you recommend it?


----------



## countryboyhk (Feb 10, 2021)

TheVortex said:


> So would you recommend it?



deleted.


----------



## seanwee

harry501501 said:


> BGGAR puts up far too many reviews, far too quickly. Looking at his YT it seems he's put up EIGHT in the last fortnight alone. I used to watch his reviews back at the start but there's no way you can be impartial and accurate without giving an earphone enough (quality) time on its own, *IMO that is*. If you are rushing to get the next review up you surely can't adjust properly and there's a very good chance your ear is subconsciously comparing to whatever earphone or earphones you listened to the day before (or same day). How often do you get a new earphone thinking it lacks bass then two days later when you have had no distractions end up having the opposite opinion? He also jumps back and forth between budget to mid-fo to hi-fi which can't help give accurate recommendations.
> 
> I recently spotted a video where he dissed hobbyists for wasting money buying sub-par, budget gear instead of saving for something more expensive/TOTL, totally neglecting the fact he's reviewing and recommending budget gear and from looking, it's his videos of things like Blon blo3, zs10 pro, "top 5 budget chifi" that get the highest historical viewing figures. Confusing, as it's these same hobbyists LIKE HIM (or 'like him' at some point in the past) that are his target market.
> 
> *Apologies for going off-topic*.


He's infamous and banned on head-fi (hawaiibadboy)for a reason. 

And has done his fair share of unscrupulous behavior. https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/grrmco/thomas_nguyen_custom_monitors_reveals_the/

Avoid him if possible.


----------



## unifutomaki

harry501501 said:


> BGGAR puts up far too many reviews, far too quickly. Looking at his YT it seems he's put up EIGHT in the last fortnight alone. I used to watch his reviews back at the start but there's no way you can be impartial and accurate without giving an earphone enough (quality) time on its own, *IMO that is*. If you are rushing to get the next review up you surely can't adjust properly and there's a very good chance your ear is subconsciously comparing to whatever earphone or earphones you listened to the day before (or same day). How often do you get a new earphone thinking it lacks bass then two days later when you have had no distractions end up having the opposite opinion? He also jumps back and forth between budget to mid-fo to hi-fi which can't help give accurate recommendations.
> 
> I recently spotted a video where he dissed hobbyists for wasting money buying sub-par, budget gear instead of saving for something more expensive/TOTL, totally neglecting the fact he's reviewing and recommending budget gear and from looking, it's his videos of things like Blon blo3, zs10 pro, "top 5 budget chifi" that get the highest historical viewing figures. Confusing, as it's these same hobbyists LIKE HIM (or 'like him' at some point in the past) that are his target market.
> 
> *Apologies for going off-topic*.



Frankly his reviews are impossible to watch without either throwing up (shakycam) or developing a migraine (incoherent rambling) so ¯\_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_/¯


----------



## sebek (Nov 6, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> What's your preferred sound signature (eg neutral, V shaped,  midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive?
> 
> And preferred music genres?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I really listen to a lot of things, from acoustics to metal, pop, rock, jazz, electronics ... I would like an iem that fits all genres for a while.

As a sound signature I would like something with a non-artificial timbre, quite neutral, with good clarity and detail and a nice soundstage.

I currently have KZ ZS10 Pro and Blon BL-03.

I like the ZS10 Pro for clarity and detail but it sounds a little too harsh and aggressive at times.

I like Blon for the natural tone, but not for clarity and detail and the mid-bass is a bit too much.

Edit: I am using Fiio BTR5 wired and balanced output as a dac / amp.


----------



## sebek

TRI I3 should be around 120 euros for 11/11.


----------



## Quuz

Are there any wireless headphones for around 150 eur that has:

*Good battery life (Most important)
*Multiconnect (Very important)
*Noise Canceling (Less important)
*APTX HD (Least important)

Or should I just get the Sony xm3?


----------



## harry501501

Quuz said:


> Are there any wireless headphones for around 150 eur that has:
> 
> *Good battery life (Most important)
> *Multiconnect (Very important)
> ...



An excellent site on wireless headphones is https://www.scarbir.com/


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> Thanks for the reply. I really listen to a lot of things, from acoustics to metal, pop, rock, jazz, electronics ... I would like an iem that fits all genres for a while.
> 
> As a sound signature I would like something with a non-artificial timbre, quite neutral, with good clarity and detail and a nice soundstage.
> 
> ...



It is very hard to find *one *IEM that fits multiple genres and yet have a good timbre and be neutral and good technicalities/soundstage. That's why most of us have a few pairs of cheap IEMs to suit different sonic preferences and music genres.

By default, some genres like metal need a fast bass, whereas others don't really do. Some genres like electronic don't need good timbre, whereas others like jazz and acoustic need good timbre. Some genres like rock would sound better on a V shaped set than a neutral set.

So very hard to have your cake and eat it as such at the sub $100 region. I know this is the sub $100 thread, but I honestly don't think there's one sub $100 IEM that fulfills your multiple criteria, u will need to curate your criteria to maybe just 3 top criteria that are deal breakers and maybe there's gonna be a set that can fulfill it.

But I think for something a bit more, the LZ A7 can meet some if not most of your requirements, as it has tuning filters/switches to give a potential 10 sound signatures, from neutral to U shaped to V shaped. Potentially with aftermarket tuning filters, it can be even more than 10 signatures. It has great tonality, timbre (yes for a multi BA/piezo set, except at the higher treble frequencies), great technical performance, fast bass. It is about $300 though, for this 11/11 sale. It is a bit pricey, but the other option will be to buy a few cheaper sets to compensate for their individual strengths and weaknesses. Just my 2 cents, I hope the others can assist too.


----------



## PhonoPhi

baskingshark said:


> It is very hard to find *one *IEM that fits multiple genres and yet have a good timbre and be neutral and good technicalities/soundstage. That's why most of us have a few pairs of cheap IEMs to suit different sonic preferences and music genres.
> 
> By default, some genres like metal need a fast bass, whereas others don't really do. Some genres like electronic don't need good timbre, whereas others like jazz and acoustic need good timbre. Some genres like rock would sound better on a V shaped set than a neutral set.
> 
> ...


I would think a pair of KZ ZAX and CCA CA16 will cover a wide range of music preferences and tastes for about $100 total.


----------



## cenizas (Nov 6, 2020)

cenizas said:


> Some of the new KZs, not sure if there's interest in 711 graphs for ultra budget stuff but just gonna post in case someone's looking for it
> ZST X and ZSN Pro X:
> 
> 
> ...


Frequency response graphs and impressions of some of the new KZs, cross posted from the discovery thread.


----------



## rayliam80

goms80 said:


> Understand. Do you feel comfortable using Etymotic ER3SE?



Yes. And just recently, I decided to cut off the smallest flange from the large tri-flange tip set that it came with, making them bi-flange now. I can wear them for much longer without getting the inner ear tickling sensation. The large tri-flange gives the best isolation and sound but it’s something that you have to get used to. Etymotic sets have been discounted in the US but most likely you’ll get the old batch with tri-flange tips instead of the new set that has bi-flange tips.


----------



## sebek

PhonoPhi said:


> I would think a pair of KZ ZAX and CCA CA16 will cover a wide range of music preferences and tastes for about $100 total.


 I read pretty bad about the CCA CA16 here on the forum, but the idea of getting two $ 40-50 that complement each other well instead of one $ 100-120 can be interesting. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions on two pairs of IEMS that complement each other well that I can take for about $ 100 total? 

TRI I3 in which genres does it excel and in which ones does it struggle more? 

LZ A7 costs too much and for the moment there is no talk of it. I should save some more and maybe get them for Christmas, avoiding shopping now.


----------



## RikudouGoku

sebek said:


> I read pretty bad about the CCA CA16 here on the forum, but the idea of getting two $ 40-50 that complement each other well instead of one $ 100-120 can be interesting.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions on two pairs of IEMS that complement each other well that I can take for about $ 100 total?
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lz-a7-iems-impressions-and-reviews-thread.938134/

There a lot of new budget iems that have been released lately like the Blon BL-01 and the Tin Hifi T1 plus, so I would recommend waiting a bit and see what the good ones are.


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> I read pretty bad about the CCA CA16 here on the forum, but the idea of getting two $ 40-50 that complement each other well instead of one $ 100-120 can be interesting.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions on two pairs of IEMS that complement each other well that I can take for about $ 100 total?
> 
> ...



U can read about the LZ A7 reviews here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews

TRI I3 is not good for trebleheads cause it is bordering on dark in the treble.
The bass isn't the fastest or tightest, so not good for metal I suppose.
I use it mainly for acoustic, jazz and classical cause of the tuning, it has not too bad timbre for a tribid, and it has one of the best soundstages at $150 with amping. Also quite nice imaging.

For $100, I would suggest to get one single DD type set at around $50ish, and the other $50ish to be a multi BA/hybrid. The single DD at the budget segment generally have better timbre for acoustic instruments and tonality, so they may be better for genres that incorporate more acoustic instruments. The multi BA/hybrids generally have better technicalities, though at the budget segment, some have poorer timbre, cross over issues or coherency problems. So the multi BA/hybrids may be better for more complex/technical pieces. Exceptions exist of course, but with these 2 different driver types, you should be quite covered for different music genres.

For single DD types, I would recommend u read about the Final Audio E3000, BLON BL-05S (not the non S version), HZSound Heart Mirror, iBasso IT00, KBEAR Diamond.
For multi BA/hybrids, u can read about some of the recent KZ/CCA/TRN types (they release stuff on an almost monthly basis sometimes), so do see what is the latest hypetrain available. BQEYZ has some quite good multi driver types too, but seems the KZs are more popular.


----------



## sebek

baskingshark said:


> U can read about the LZ A7 reviews here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/lz-a7.24656/reviews
> 
> TRI I3 is not good for trebleheads cause it is bordering on dark in the treble.
> The bass isn't the fastest or tightest, so not good for metal I suppose.
> ...


Thanks for the advices!

The fact that an iem does not push too high however I think is good for me, because the brightest ones I find tiring and annoying.

I could do KBear Diamond and KZ ZAX so ...

I hope they're not too similar in signature to the Blon BL-03 and KZ ZS10 Pro that I already have - the latter was my first iem, but I'll probably sell it if I get the ZAX.


----------



## sebek

Regarding the LZ A7 I have already read quite a few reviews and opinions ... the problem is that for now I don't want to spend so much.

I don't want to buy a 300 € iem for now, maybe later on.


----------



## Tonymac136

+1 for the Blon BL-05S, mine aren't burned in yet but first impressions are very, very good indeed. It's all personal preference and I'm finding these have the heft to rock while still having enough separation to hear what's going on. I hesitate to use the word endgame because we always think that and then get another 7 pairs of IEM because November but these suit my tastes really well it seems. The downsides are that the sub bass is a little rolled off compared to some and the timbre while accurate is a little bit towards the sharp end so it's not the most relaxing set. Though I listen at loud volumes so YMMV on that one.

Another DD set worth thinking about in the price range is the Tin T2 Plus (not pro) which is more relaxing and a bit sweeter sounding than the 05S but not so weighty in its presentation (although sub bass does seem to extend a little further so that might be worth considering if you like your bass to drop deeper than Plato).


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> Thanks for the advices!
> 
> The fact that an iem does not push too high however I think is good for me, because the brightest ones I find tiring and annoying.
> 
> ...



KBEAR Diamond is an upgrade over the BLON BL-03, but they are somewhat similar in tuning, though Diamond is more depressed in the mids, so not the best for vocal or midlovers. It may also be too bassy for some at the midbass, just a level shy of basshead levels. I sometimes use wide bore tips (tenmark whirlwinds) with it to lower the bass and increase the soundstage a tinge.
But Diamond has better instrumental timbre, technicalities, fit and isolation than BLON BL-03. Though BLON BL-03 has better soundstage. It might be better to go for something with a different tuning for a single DD so as to get a different flavour.

Yes I forgot about the Tin T2 Plus, it is a single DD with quite good tonality and timbre, U shaped set, but technicalities are average at this price segment. Quite smooth and inoffensive tuning. Do note that there's a lot of reports of faulty MMCX connectors in the forums about the Tin T2 Plus (my set too), so best buy only from somewhere with a robust returns policy eg Amazon.


----------



## sebek

Tonymac136 said:


> +1 for the Blon BL-05S, mine aren't burned in yet but first impressions are very, very good indeed. It's all personal preference and I'm finding these have the heft to rock while still having enough separation to hear what's going on. I hesitate to use the word endgame because we always think that and then get another 7 pairs of IEM because November but these suit my tastes really well it seems. The downsides are that the sub bass is a little rolled off compared to some and the timbre while accurate is a little bit towards the sharp end so it's not the most relaxing set. Though I listen at loud volumes so YMMV on that one.
> 
> Another DD set worth thinking about in the price range is the Tin T2 Plus (not pro) which is more relaxing and a bit sweeter sounding than the 05S but not so weighty in its presentation (although sub bass does seem to extend a little further so that might be worth considering if you like your bass to drop deeper than Plato).


 I'm just reading about the Blon BL-05S, which I hadn't considered at all because I thought it was something too similar to BL-03 instead it seems to be very different. More technical, with less bass but faster, in short, suitable for those genres in which the BL-03 shows a bit of the chord ... even endgame? Do you consider it an almost perfect iem? 

The other single DD I'm reading about is HZSOUND Heart Mirror. The choice will likely be between these two. 

How multi BA / hybrids should the best KZ overall be the right ZAX? Or do you have other preferences even outside the KZ catalog around $ 50?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Nov 7, 2020)

sebek said:


> I'm just reading about the Blon BL-05S, which I hadn't considered at all because I thought it was something too similar to BL-03 instead it seems to be very different. More technical, with less bass but faster, in short, suitable for those genres in which the BL-03 shows a bit of the chord ... even endgame? Do you consider it an almost perfect iem?
> 
> The other single DD I'm reading about is HZSOUND Heart Mirror. The choice will likely be between these two.
> 
> How multi BA / hybrids should the best KZ overall be the right ZAX? Or do you have other preferences even outside the KZ catalog around $ 50?



The BL-05S is a totally different beastie to the BL-03. I nearly overlooked it because I outright don't like the vanilla BL-05. The 03 is much smoother and more relaxing, it's great with classic rock and the sub bass goes loooow. I often liken it to sitting on an easy chair with a scotch and a cigar. If that analogy carries over, the 05S is dropping a bit of speed and an espresso into a Red Bull.

The ZAX is fine. Nothing really wrong with it and on technicalities it probably is better than the Blon and the Tin T2 Plus. For me it's not the greatest thing ever but my preference tends to be for a DD based IEM. And I'm an unashamed Blon fanboy...

Edit - in response to your question about it being "perfect", it's new to me so I've not burned it in, and there's confirmation bias. But I am really really impressed with it. Like the BL03 it has flaws but it's more complete IMO than the 03. Genuinely weighty presentation often comes at the expense of speed and separation and the 05S has those to the levels you would expect from a good BA.


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

seanwee said:


> He's infamous and banned on head-fi (hawaiibadboy)for a reason.
> 
> And has done his fair share of unscrupulous behavior. https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/grrmco/thomas_nguyen_custom_monitors_reveals_the/
> 
> Avoid him if possible.


I watch his videos. Didn't realize what he's really like/ Why did they ban him?


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 7, 2020)

sebek said:


> Regarding the LZ A7 I have already read quite a few reviews and opinions ... the problem is that for now I don't want to spend so much.
> 
> I don't want to buy a 300 € iem for now, maybe later on.



Fair enough. For me, I always enjoyed trying out many different sub $100 IEMs. It really helped me to find my ideal signature and narrow it down to few sets without writing a lump sum payment. But as my collection grew, I realized that no matter how good tonally sound they were, I always felt that sub $100 IEMs lacked technicalities that could be realized at around $200-300 price bracket.

case in point, NF NM2+ around $160 basically has technicalities of my EX1000 but not the NA2($99).
TRI i3 and H40 were amazing in their price bracket. Shouer Tape had off the hook resolution. Now all these had a somewhat of reverse problem.. as they all had sufficient technical chops, but for me, they almost all lacked ideal tonality.

But here is one big deal.. I was able to resell them to fund other purchases whereas sub $100 IEMs were just logistically and financially nightmares to do so.

Here walks in the LZ A7, with potentially upto 10 viable tonality through filters and switch settings. You could literally go from bright V to neutral L to dark W(with little bit of simple mod). And guess what, it has almost TOTL level (ok maybe a shade under) of technicalities. After owning it for about a month, I realized that this IEM will save me tons of $$$ in a long run as it effectively killed all my desire to try other things. I’ve settled into two ideal filter settings and as soon as I play music, I am instantly immersed in music as its tonality is so dialed in for my own preference and not getting distracted by technical deficiencies. 

To summarize: sometimes it’s good to save up for something more expensive.


----------



## Tonymac136

tgx78 said:


> Fair enough. For me, I always enjoyed trying out many different sub $100 IEMs. It really helped me to find my ideal signature and narrow it down to few sets without writing a lump sum payment. But as my collection grew, I realized that no matter how good tonally sound they were, I always felt that sub $100 IEMs lacked technicalities that could be realized at around $200-300 price bracket.
> 
> case in point, NF NM2+ around $160 basically has technicalities of my EX1000.
> TRI i3 and H40 were amazing in their price bracket. Shouer Tape had off the hook resolution. Now all these had a somewhat of reverse problem.. as they all had sufficient technical chops, but for me, they almost all lacked ideal tonality.
> ...



Sometimes though the risks involved are too great. If I spend £50 on an IEM and it's disappointing, I'm not too upset. If I spent £200 it would be more of an issue for me. My most expensive IEMs (though they are also my oldest ones) are not my favourites by a long shot.


----------



## PhonoPhi

tgx78 said:


> ....
> But here is one big deal.. I was able to resell them to fund other purchases whereas sub $100 IEMs were just logistically and financially nightmares...


Does it really work financially? 
Are you able to recover at least half of the value (not even considering all hassles and risks)?

I think it may be really hard to think/act in his hobby trying for the final goal/destination - for every TOTL there will be a super TOTL in a month and a super-super TOTL in two months...

I just set up my monthly budget and enjoy the ride


----------



## tgx78

Tonymac136 said:


> Sometimes though the risks involved are too great. If I spend £50 on an IEM and it's disappointing, I'm not too upset. If I spent £200 it would be more of an issue for me. My most expensive IEMs (though they are also my oldest ones) are not my favourites by a long shot.



All valid. You live in UK? Not sure how active your secondary market for a used IEM over there, but here in Canada, I have 99% success rate selling IEMs that I paid over CDN$100. Yes I will loose some % but better than not being able to sell (almost all under $100). 

If you look at the amount of thread activities and initial impressions and interests shown by others, I will be shocked if you can't re-sell the A7 if you don’t like its sound signature.


----------



## Tonymac136

tgx78 said:


> All valid. You live in UK? Not sure how active your secondary market for a used IEM over there, but here in Canada, I have 99% success rate selling IEMs that I paid over CDN$100. Yes I will loose some % but better than not being able to sell (almost all under $100).
> 
> If you look at the amount of thread activities and initial impressions and interests shown by others, I will be shocked if you can't re-sell the A7 if you don’t like its sound signature.



What is this "sell" you mention? 😆


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 7, 2020)

PhonoPhi said:


> Does it really work financially?
> Are you able to recover at least half of the value (not even considering all hassles and risks)?
> 
> I think it may be really hard to think/act in his hobby trying for the final goal/destination - for every TOTL there will be a super TOTL in a month and a super-super TOTL in two months...
> ...



It worked well for me since I usually quickly re-sell if I don’t like the sound and was able to recoup close to 80%. There are enough people (at least in Canada) not wanting to bother with the AliExpress and don’t mind a local transaction


----------



## tgx78

Tonymac136 said:


> What is this "sell" you mention? 😆





Spoiler: Sell



https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550/


----------



## unifutomaki

I managed to move my Tin T2 Plus on for nearly 80% of what I had paid for it, so I wouldn't rule out the prospect of selling sub-$100 IEMs second hand. Of course, there's probably a lower limit where trying to flog a budget IEM no longer makes much sense


----------



## Tonymac136

tgx78 said:


> Spoiler: Sell
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/forums/headphones-for-sale-trade.6550/



Oh. Like buying but backwards? No. Not for me.


----------



## goms80 (Nov 7, 2020)

Is the sound detail of the T2 better than that of the KC2?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Nov 7, 2020)

This is not an answer to anyone's question, but I listened to a number of IEMs from the last year or two all morning.

I have to say, after owning the T2+ for a while [after repairing some issues], they really succeeded with the tuning. Whatever deficiencies it may have in technicalities compared to the T4 and all-BAs, the tuning is really fun.

It's warm and musical, although some of the 'warmth' may be excessive bass-boost, or just a thicker bass than the regular T2. But I don't care much. It's addictive, and I don't like to stop listening once I've started a track with the T2+

TinHifi should improve the technicalities, fix [or get rid of] the MMCX, and release a T2+ Gold.

(Maybe that's what one of the 2-pin models coming up is).


The T2+ really is TinHifi's BLON-03. Speaking of which, I've already bought 2 BL-01s.


----------



## chinmie

ShakeThoseCans said:


> It's addictive, and I don't like to stop listening once I've started a track with the T2+





ShakeThoseCans said:


> The T2+ really is TinHifi's BLON-03



this i agree 100%.it's hard for me doing a shootout/comparasion with it and other earphones i have, because usually when i out them on i ended up enjoying and listening to it for a long session instead, totally forgetting to do comparasion. 

BL03 also does this but at a lesser level, as there are some songs that made me think of reaching for other earphones. the T2+ however, me ears are happy with them with everything. 

yes, the technical side are arguably not the best, but the enjoyment factor (to me) is off the chart on the T2+


----------



## earmonger

OK experts. 11/11 is coming. For various reasons have tried and found wanting the T2 Plus (sound signature), and Ibasso IT00 (fit,signature). What do you suggest under $200 or $300?


----------



## tgx78

earmonger said:


> OK experts. 11/11 is coming. For various reasons have tried and found wanting the T2 Plus (sound signature), and Ibasso IT00 (fit,signature). What do you suggest under $200 or $300?



A7


----------



## seanwee

Capo Dei Capi said:


> I watch his videos. Didn't realize what he's really like/ Why did they ban him?


For being a racist and a dick in general as well as abusing his status as a reviewer. You know, the usual.






Link to the FB post here


----------



## sebek

seanwee said:


> For being a racist and a dick in general as well as abusing his status as a reviewer. You know, the usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the FB post here


----------



## SupremusDoofus

seanwee said:


> For being a racist and a dick in general as well as abusing his status as a reviewer. You know, the usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the FB post here



Lol I remember winning a giveaway from him, dude acknowledged me and then told me to give him my address and then went radio silent. I don't care about the headphones but I am concerned that I shared my address with a psychopathic stranger on the internet.


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

That's it for me. Won't watch any of his videos again.


----------



## dharmasteve

Racism has been the scourge of the world. Racists are not welcome on this site. Wherever we find it we must defeat racism. Luckily this is the least racist site I have come across.


----------



## sebek

SupremusDoofus said:


> Lol I remember winning a giveaway from him, dude acknowledged me and then told me to give him my address and then went radio silent. I don't care about the headphones but I am concerned that I shared my address with a psychopathic stranger on the internet.


sorry, i quoted absolutely by mistake  i don't know the subject and i don't know anything about the matter


----------



## lgcubana

Capo Dei Capi said:


> That's it for me. Won't watch any of his videos again.


Unfortunately I’m guilty of contributing to Beggar’s view count.  As he tends to be the 1st or sometimes only reviewer to get the latest and greatest.


----------



## PhonoPhi

lgcubana said:


> Unfortunately I’m guilty of contributing to Beggar’s view count.  As he tends to be the 1st or sometimes only reviewer to get the latest and greatest.


That is common to capitalism for better or worth...


----------



## Tonymac136

tgx78 said:


> All valid. You live in UK? Not sure how active your secondary market for a used IEM over there, but here in Canada, I have 99% success rate selling IEMs that I paid over CDN$100. Yes I will loose some % but better than not being able to sell (almost all under $100).
> 
> If you look at the amount of thread activities and initial impressions and interests shown by others, I will be shocked if you can't re-sell the A7 if you don’t like its sound signature.



For me, the A7 is pretty much a "no" based on several factors
1) I tend to prefer single DD IEMs and Planar Magnetic cans - so I'd likely seek out a pair of Planar IEMs such as the P1 over the A7
2) I've had build quality issues with the 2 pin connector on my A6 Mini (came with no metal conductors on one of the sockets - works ok with the rubbish included cable but I can't get any aftermarket cable to play ball.) I have also had the cable on my Semkarch CNT-1 literally fall to pieces after days of ownership after never really working properly. I'd be unwilling to throw a three figure sum of money at a company with such poor QC unless the product was amazing.
3) Though I like my A6 Mini well enough, I don't love it. I have several pairs of IEMs that I would choose above it. I don't necessarily think that more tuning filters etc is what is needed.
4) LZ more than any other company discount the living daylights out of IEMs that have been on sale a few months or so. If I was going to splurge on the A7 it would be after some hefty discounting. Though I dont sell IEMs it's nice to know I could sell them.


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have both A7 and Tin P1 and it’s not even remotely close between the two. A7 sounds miles better than the P1.

With the P1, I have to apply heavy 12 band oratory PEQ and amp the hell out of it to be able to tolerate its sound signature. With the A7, I am immersed in music right away on my iPhone with the red-pop setting and it goes toe and toe in terms of musical enjoyment and some technicalities with my other top 3 (Volt, Andro and MEST).

this was my first LZ purchase so I am not sure about their QC but so far it’s holding up fine. One of the cable’s braiding is bit loose is all i can report.


----------



## sebek

tgx78 said:


> I have both A7 and Tin P1 and it’s not even remotely close between the two. A7 sounds miles better than the P1.
> 
> With the P1, I have to apply heavy 12 band oratory PEQ and amp the hell out of it to be able to tolerate its sound signature. With the A7, I am immersed in music right away on my iPhone with the red-pop setting and it goes toe and toe in terms of musical enjoyment and some technicalities with my other top 3 (Volt, Andro and MEST).
> 
> this was my first LZ purchase so I am not sure about their QC but so far it’s holding up fine. One of the cable’s braiding is bit loose is all i can report.


It seems to me that you also had TRI I3 ... how does it compare to LZ A7?


----------



## tgx78 (Nov 8, 2020)

sebek said:


> It seems to me that you also had TRI I3 ... how does it compare to LZ A7?



I sold the I3 while back so I can’t reliably compare the two. Mids were really good and technicalities were ok when amped but ultimately it was bit too V-shaped even with the vent mods for me. Even though it was big I remember wearing it comfortably for few hours. A7 is whole lot more natural sounding than i3 from my memory. I could separate bass timbre to planar’s in I3 and that BA on a nozzle was piercing. A7 has better crossover implementation for sure and piezo only bothers me when I am on +3 or +6 filters. I am actually curious about the Tri starsea which is the only IEM I might purchase this 11/11 or Christmas.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 8, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> I sold the I3 while back so I can’t reliably compare the two. Mids were really good and technicalities were ok when amped but ultimately it was bit too V-shaped even with the vent mods for me. Even though it was big I remember wearing it comfortably for few hours. A7 is whole lot more natural sounding than i3 from my memory. I could separate bass timbre to planar’s in I3 and that BA on a nozzle was piercing. A7 has better crossover implementation for sure and piezo only bothers me when I am on +3 or +6 filters. I am actually curious about the Tri starsea which is the only IEM I might purchase this 11/11 or Christmas.



If u already have the LZ A7, I would say skip the TRI Starsea.

I know it is an unfair comparison due to the almost 2 – 3 times price difference between the 2 sets, but I view the TRI Starsea as sort of a poor man’s LZ A7, with the TRI Starsea having 4 tuning options (via switches only without tuning nozzles) compared to 10 in the LZ A7 (more if u add other aftermarket nozzles in the equation). Other than the LZ A7 having more possible tuning sound signatures than the TRI Starsea, the LZ A7 also has better timbre, a thicker note weight and a more refined tonality. The LZ A7 also has a bigger soundstage and better instrument separation, details and imaging. In fact timbre in the middle/higher frequencies of the TRI Starsea is not the best, the BA timbre is quite apparent at times.

The Tri Starsea is also a very source picky IEM in view of the very low 9.5 ohm impedance, and only pairs well with sources with < 1 ohm output impedance (close to zero is best). The frequency response gets skewed with inappropriate source pairing, unlike the LZ A7 which is more source agnostic.

The LZ A7 is not 3 times better as the price would suggest, and diminishing returns are present the higher you go up in this hobby, but if the money allows, it might be wiser to go for a higher tier upgrade in the LZ A7 in view of the more tuning options, less source pickiness and better technicalities/timbre/refinement.


----------



## twiceboss

Hbb is pathetic no doubt. I only use his review for the freq response sake if crins didn't measure it yet (hbb certainly has chifi earlier). If the freq response looks ideal to my ideal curve, i can consider buying the iem. Not really listening to his video as he rumbles about the no more no more over and over again lol


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

twiceboss said:


> Hbb is pathetic no doubt. I only use his review for the freq response sake if crins didn't measure it yet (hbb certainly has chifi earlier). If the freq response looks ideal to my ideal curve, i can consider buying the iem. Not really listening to his video as he rumbles about the no more no more over and over again lol



There are other people who post good reviews as well. Plus he only gets a couple of thousand views for each video, so its barely anything, anyway.

In this business, reputation matters more than quantity.


----------



## Capo Dei Capi

I'm waiting for the FH3 to go under a £100 on black friday!!!


----------



## seanwee

Capo Dei Capi said:


> There are other people who post good reviews as well. Plus he only gets a couple of thousand views for each video, so its barely anything, anyway.
> 
> In this business, reputation matters more than quantity.


I watch @cleg 's reviews mostly


----------



## Nimweth

I have been testing the new KBEAR Lark. Could someone create a product/review page for me? TIA.


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> I have been testing the new KBEAR Lark. Could someone create a product/review page for me? TIA.


Done (and please throw in a comparison with the TRN BA5 if you can be bothered, I have a gift in mind for someone very dear to me but need to know how it stacks up with what they're currently using


----------



## Nimweth

illumidata said:


> Done (and please throw in a comparison with the TRN BA5 if you can be bothered, I have a gift in mind for someone very dear to me but need to know how it stacks up with what they're currently using


Thank you. Could you provide a link, I can't find it! I have written the review already but will do a comparison with the BA5 when I have time.


----------



## illumidata

Nimweth said:


> Thank you. Could you provide a link, I can't find it! I have written the review already but will do a comparison with the BA5 when I have time.


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/
Thank you!


----------



## Nimweth

KBEAR Lark review now available:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews


----------



## dharmasteve (Nov 9, 2020)

tgx78 said:


> I sold the I3 while back so I can’t reliably compare the two. Mids were really good and technicalities were ok when amped but ultimately it was bit too V-shaped even with the vent mods for me. Even though it was big I remember wearing it comfortably for few hours. A7 is whole lot more natural sounding than i3 from my memory. I could separate bass timbre to planar’s in I3 and that BA on a nozzle was piercing. A7 has better crossover implementation for sure and piezo only bothers me when I am on +3 or +6 filters. I am actually curious about the Tri starsea which is the only IEM I might purchase this 11/11 or Christmas.


I would say try the Starsea if you have played classical or love classical music. It may be you won't like them...but they are unique. For orchestral classical music they are, to me, fantastic. The stage, imaging and resolution  are amazing for orchestras. You can always sell them if you don't like them. I won't listen to classical on anything but the Starsea now. Balanced setting all swiches ON. Sorry in advance @baskingshark.


----------



## ShakyJake

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR Lark review now available:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews


That was a very positive review.

It looks like the Kbear Lark is $30 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/****-Cancelling-Headphones-Earphones-mic/dp/B07D7X19C1 Can you provide a bit more comparison to it peers in the price range and some higher priced ones that it equals or tops?


----------



## Nimweth

ShakyJake said:


> That was a very positive review.
> 
> It looks like the Kbear Lark is $30 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/****-Cancelling-Headphones-Earphones-mic/dp/B07D7X19C1 Can you provide a bit more comparison to it peers in the price range and some higher priced ones that it equals or tops?


Well, I did refer to the TRI i4 and Tin T3 in my review. The Lark certainly outperforms  any of the dual hybrids I have, and also most of the multi hybrids as well such as ZS10 Pro, ZS7, ZSX and C12. The timbre is very good and mids are more present than most in its price range and details are better than any single DD I have.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR Lark review now available:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews



You even tested it with "Fanfare for the Common Man." Now I have to take it seriously.

Sadly, it's not available on Amazon Canada, but maybe there will be a sale on AliExpress 11.11. 

BTW Can you tell me what album that Eiji Oue recording is from?


----------



## Nimweth

ShakeThoseCans said:


> You even tested it with "Fanfare for the Common Man." Now I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Sadly, it's not available on Amazon Canada, but maybe there will be a sale on AliExpress 11.11.
> 
> BTW Can you tell me what album that Eiji Oue recording is from?


Here you go:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Copland-Fanfare-Common-Appalachian-Symphony/dp/B00XVDZGRK


----------



## theresanarc (Nov 10, 2020)

Looking to upgrade on my ZSN Pro with something which will provide better isolation. Don't care too much about sound as long as it isn't too bass or too treble-heavy as these are just for the commute but I need better isolation since ZSN Pros are quite big and I don't have big ears so it's inefficient.

Other buds I have are ZS4s (great isolation but too uncomfortable to wear despite different tips I've tried) and Rock Zircons and Einsear T2s which are both bass heavy with little isolation.

I was thinking of getting Tennmak Pros or one of those fake SE215s because I know the isolation/comfort on the shell those ones use will be great on those but I've seen the reviews mention poor sound and too much bass.


----------



## Arjey

Slater said:


> KZ EDX


This still the ±best in price range? Gonna order it tomorrow


----------



## DBaldock9

theresanarc said:


> Looking to upgrade on my ZSN Pro with something which will provide better isolation. Don't care too much about sound as long as it isn't too bass or too treble-heavy as these are just for the commute but I need better isolation since ZSN Pros are quite big and I don't have big ears so it's inefficient.
> 
> Other buds I have are ZS4s (great isolation but too uncomfortable to wear despite different tips I've tried) and Rock Zircons and Einsear T2s which are both bass heavy with little isolation.
> 
> I was thinking of getting Tennmak Pros or one of those fake SE215s because I know the isolation/comfort on the shell those ones use will be great on those but I've seen the reviews mention poor sound and too much bass.



The Tennmak Pro is very comfortable, and isolates well - but they (mine are from 2016) do have a bit of an elevated Mid-Bass "booming". 
. 
For an earphone with nearly the same fit & isolation, but with a more "balanced" sound (and better Sub-Bass), you might consider the Pizen PianoTrio.


----------



## sebek

I'm curious, how is kz edx compared to the kz zs10 pro i have? remains better zs10 pro or are we at the same level if not better?


----------



## baskingshark

sebek said:


> I'm curious, how is kz edx compared to the kz zs10 pro i have? remains better zs10 pro or are we at the same level if not better?



Apples to oranges comparison bro (single DD vs multi driver hybrid), not to mention different price brackets. The different transducer types have their strengths and weaknesses.

They are more complimentary rather than competing IEMs.


----------



## Nimweth

Just arrived: CVJ CS8. Another neutral sounding IEM from CVJ, and sounding similar to the KBEAR Lark after a quick audition. Going on burn in, more impressions later.


----------



## Slater

Arjey said:


> This still the ±best in price range? Gonna order it tomorrow



For $6, it’s going to be extremely difficult to find much of anything better. Although, I’ve never heard the QKZ VK4, which is similar in price.


----------



## goms80

Nimweth said:


> Just arrived: CVJ CS8. Another neutral sounding IEM from CVJ, and sounding similar to the KBEAR Lark after a quick audition. Going on burn in, more impressions later.



Did you like the details of his sound?


----------



## ShakyJake

ShakeThoseCans said:


> You even tested it with "Fanfare for the Common Man." Now I have to take it seriously.
> 
> Sadly, it's not available on Amazon Canada, but maybe there will be a sale on AliExpress 11.11.
> 
> BTW Can you tell me what album that Eiji Oue recording is from?


The Kbear Lark should be available for around $25 on the 11/11 sales at Ali Express: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001592913393.html +any coupons you might be able to apply.


----------



## theresanarc

DBaldock9 said:


> The Tennmak Pro is very comfortable, and isolates well - but they (mine are from 2016) do have a bit of an elevated Mid-Bass "booming".
> .
> For an earphone with nearly the same fit & isolation, but with a more "balanced" sound (and better Sub-Bass), you might consider the Pizen PianoTrio.



The Ali store selling those Pizen's doesn't seem the most reputable so I'm wondering if there's any other similarly-priced IEMs using that Sure SE125 shell which provides good comfort/isolation, otherwise I'll take the risk and order the Pizen's.

I saw an Audiosense one which was like $200 on Ali.


----------



## DBaldock9

theresanarc said:


> The Ali store selling those Pizen's doesn't seem the most reputable so I'm wondering if there's any other similarly-priced IEMs using that Sure SE125 shell which provides good comfort/isolation, otherwise I'll take the risk and order the Pizen's.
> 
> I saw an Audiosense one which was like $200 on Ali.



My PianoTrio came from the PZ Acoustic Store, and I didn't have any problems ordering from them.

I bought the Audio Sense T100 (dynamic - now discontinued) from Beteran HiFi Audio Store, and T180 (Knowles balanced armature) from Audiosense Official Store - since they looked like shallow shells (I was looking for some that would be comfortable to use while sleeping).  They are shallow & comfortable, but due to their very narrow nozzles, there aren't very many different earphone tips available to fit them.


----------



## baskingshark

DBaldock9 said:


> They are shallow & comfortable, but due to their very narrow nozzles, there aren't very many different earphone tips available to fit them.



Ah it seems they would be similar to the Westone series that has narrow nozzles too, yeah it is a pain to get a whole different set of eartips for them. FWIW I use spinfit CP800 with these Westone models.


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 10, 2020)

Aliexpress can be a pain in the butt when it shows a picture of a certain model and sale price, then you when you click on it the price is for a cheaper model. Nearly thought I was going to get the TinHifi T2 Plus for £25... then you realise it's actually the price for the original T2 and the PLUS is £37

Think I'm just going to go for the Smabat NCO at £37 during 11:11. I was interested in the TRI i3 but it looks GIGANTIC and I'm fairly certain will be too big for me, looks even bigger than the TRN BA5 which didn't come close to fitting me sadly.

... Tho LZ A6 Mini at £35 is inetresting.


----------



## DBaldock9

baskingshark said:


> Ah it seems they would be similar to the Westone series that has narrow nozzles too, yeah it is a pain to get a whole different set of eartips for them. FWIW I use spinfit CP800 with these Westone models.



I bought some SpinFit CP800-L eartips from Amazon.

Currently listening to my Audio Sense T180, while watching "Travels By Narrowboat" on Amazon Prime Video.
Was using the CP800-L tips - they seem to be about the same size as the large tips that came with the Audio Sense earphones.
But, I've just switched to some long narrow bore, triple-flange tips that I ordered for my Etymotic ER2XR - but they weren't the correct tips for that earphone.
They work well with the T180 earphones, if you don't mind the deep insertion of the Etymotic tips - https://www.etymotic.com/consumer/accessories/er4-new/er38-18cl-4sx.html


----------



## Slater (Nov 10, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> They are shallow & comfortable, but due to their very narrow nozzles, there aren't very many different earphone tips available to fit them.





baskingshark said:


> Ah it seems they would be similar to the Westone series that has narrow nozzles too, yeah it is a pain to get a whole different set of eartips for them. FWIW I use spinfit CP800 with these Westone models.



I cut the whole core off the stock tips and stuck them on the nozzle. Then just about any normal eartip fit 

I think I have KZ Starlines on there at the moment.


----------



## assassin10000

DBaldock9 said:


> but due to their very narrow nozzles, there aren't very many different earphone tips available to fit them.





baskingshark said:


> Ah it seems they would be similar to the Westone series that has narrow nozzles too, yeah it is a pain to get a whole different set of eartips for them. FWIW I use spinfit CP800 with these Westone models.





Slater said:


> I cut the whole core off the stock tips and stuck them on the nozzle. Then just about any normal eartip fit



If you don't want to sacrifice your tips, an easy (and usually sub $1) fix is to grab a 1ft piece of 1/8" (3mm) I.D. clear vinyl tubing from the hardware store and cut short adapters from it.


----------



## Nimweth

goms80 said:


> Did you like the details of his sound?


It's a bit early to say. I am still burning them in but it looks promising, definitely the CVJ "house sound".


----------



## gotosleep

Best fun sounding iems under 100?
I mainly listen to EDM,rock and hip-hop.
Which one would you guys suggest 
Isn d02
Tri starsea
Urbanfun
Or any other


----------



## baskingshark

gotosleep said:


> Best fun sounding iems under 100?
> I mainly listen to EDM,rock and hip-hop.
> Which one would you guys suggest
> Isn d02
> ...



TRI Starsea is not a good option for those genres, as it is not that dynamic/fun sounding and can be bass lite, especially when not amped/inappropriate source pairing. TRI Starsea is more "reference" kind of tuning, good in technicalities but not for bass forward music like EDM and hip hop.

Urbanfun is a good option for your genres, but that is assuming u get a beryllium driver one (not the other noble metal driver which is less V shaped). And Urbanfun is famous (or rather infamous) for poor QC for MMCX, so best buy from only places with a good returns policy eg Amazon.

Another option u can consider is the KBEAR Diamond, V shaped with quite good technicalities.


----------



## zenki

e3k


----------



## unifutomaki

gotosleep said:


> Best fun sounding iems under 100?
> I mainly listen to EDM,rock and hip-hop.
> Which one would you guys suggest
> Isn d02
> ...



KZ ZAX


----------



## theresanarc

Any good double-flange tips on sale? I bought a spinfit one an year ago but don't like those ones because the flanges are sorta wide apart if that makes any sense so they don't help much with isolation. I'm talking about ones that look closer to this (but maybe better quality):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## TheVortex

Any recommendations for 8 core / 16 core cables? I want a 2.5mm to 2 pin 0.78 and 2.5mm to MMCX with the ear guide. I was going to get two of the TRN T2 16 core cables.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> Any recommendations for 8 core / 16 core cables? I want a 2.5mm to 2 pin 0.78 and 2.5mm to MMCX with the ear guide. I was going to get two of the TRN T2 16 core cables.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html
Kbear limpid pro:






Just released.


----------



## TheVortex

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html
> Kbear limpid pro:
> 
> 
> Just released.



I was hoping for a bit cheaper than that around 10$ per cable.


----------



## RikudouGoku

TheVortex said:


> I was hoping for a bit cheaper than that around 10$ per cable.


Oh, at that price range I wouldnt recommend 8/16 core cables. I got a few cables like that over a year ago and they are all built very poorly. I recommend you get something like the Faaeal litz copper cable that is at 14 usd now on 11/11, it is 4-core cable but build quality and measurements are amazing.


----------



## superuser1

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001722934298.html
> Kbear limpid pro:
> 
> 
> Just released.


What's the difference with the non-pro version?


----------



## RikudouGoku

superuser1 said:


> What's the difference with the non-pro version?


non-pro = 4 core
pro = 8 core

Should be the only difference I think.


----------



## Tonymac136

harry501501 said:


> Aliexpress can be a pain in the butt when it shows a picture of a certain model and sale price, then you when you click on it the price is for a cheaper model. Nearly thought I was going to get the TinHifi T2 Plus for £25... then you realise it's actually the price for the original T2 and the PLUS is £37
> 
> Think I'm just going to go for the Smabat NCO at £37 during 11:11. I was interested in the TRI i3 but it looks GIGANTIC and I'm fairly certain will be too big for me, looks even bigger than the TRN BA5 which didn't come close to fitting me sadly.
> 
> ... Tho LZ A6 Mini at £35 is inetresting.



Yeah £35 for the A6 Mini is pretty much no brainer territory really. I paid about £60 for mine and I wasn't too put out by that really. I don't find it amazing but it's definitely up there with the best of what's available for £35 (personal preferences notwithstanding).

I've finally ordered the Tin P1, came in at about £85 after 11/11 discount and a small amount of coupon-fu. Looking forward to seeing how they perform.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah £35 for the A6 Mini is pretty much no brainer territory really. I paid about £60 for mine and I wasn't too put out by that really. I don't find it amazing but it's definitely up there with the best of what's available for £35 (personal preferences notwithstanding).
> 
> I've finally ordered the Tin P1, came in at about £85 after 11/11 discount and a small amount of coupon-fu. Looking forward to seeing how they perform.


Do you have enough power to feed the P1? It is one power greedy iem.


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you have enough power to feed the P1? It is one power greedy iem.



I've got some power. Off the top of my head I have Fiio X5, LG V40, Earstudio ES100, GeekOut 450, Little Dot 1+ and Little Dot Mk3. Something in that little lot should be able to drive it 😆

Edit : If not, YAY, new shiny!!


----------



## harry501501

DBaldock9 said:


> I bought some SpinFit CP800-L eartips from Amazon.
> 
> Currently listening to my Audio Sense T180, while watching "Travels By Narrowboat" on Amazon Prime Video.
> Was using the CP800-L tips - they seem to be about the same size as the large tips that came with the Audio Sense earphones.
> ...



I use the _Comply_ T-100 foams I got with the Brainwavz B200 on thinner nozzles like on my Phonak Audeo 012 and Optima Nuforce and they work well and stay snug.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> I've got some power. Off the top of my head I have Fiio X5, LG V40, Earstudio ES100, GeekOut 450, Little Dot 1+ and Little Dot Mk3. Something in that little lot should be able to drive it 😆
> 
> Edit : If not, YAY, new shiny!!


Yeah the 1+ is able to drive it well and is a good match for it and without hiss that appears on 99% of my iems with that hybrid tube amp.


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> Yeah the 1+ is able to drive it well and is a good match for it and without hiss that appears on 99% of my iems with that hybrid tube amp.



That's good to know. I'd imagine the GeekOut will drive it fine too. The V40 might be pushing it even fooled into high impedance mode. I'll still try it though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> That's good to know. I'd imagine the GeekOut will drive it fine too. The V40 might be pushing it even fooled into high impedance mode. I'll still try it though.


The LG G7 is pretty bad for it, everything just sounds dull and lifeless.


----------



## harry501501

RikudouGoku said:


> Do you have enough power to feed the P1? It is one power greedy iem.



There have been quite a few P1s coming up USED on eBay UK recently at falling prices, few under £65. They're going even cheaper on eBay US... many recent sets there have sold under £65-70. I was offered one for £70 but turned it down as reviews are just so mixed on the bass and thinner signature. I've got the setup to power them but not as interested as I first was.


----------



## RikudouGoku

harry501501 said:


> There have been quite a few P1s coming up USED on eBay UK recently at falling prices, few under £65. They're going even cheaper on eBay US... many recent sets there have sold under £65-70. I was offered one for £70 but turned it down as reviews are just so mixed on the bass and thinner signature. I've got the setup to power them but not as interested as I first was.


I wouldnt recommend them in stock, anemic bass and very unnatural treble timbre. Godly vocals though....

But EQ turns them into a beast. So if you use EQ I definitely recommend them. (although the unnatural treble timbre is still there but better after EQ.)


----------



## Tonymac136

For me they're a "must try". I really enjoyed the original T2 and the T2 Plus, and my Hifiman HE400is as well, so they were always going to be one that I felt I had to try. I'm far from a basshead so it should be ok. Famous last words...


----------



## harry501501

TheVortex said:


> I was hoping for a bit cheaper than that around 10$ per cable.



Just had a look at your cable inventory, think you might have the cheap $10 cables anyone would suggest


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 11, 2020)

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah £35 for the A6 Mini is pretty much no brainer territory really. I paid about £60 for mine and I wasn't too put out by that really. I don't find it amazing but it's definitely up there with the best of what's available for £35 (personal preferences notwithstanding).
> 
> I've finally ordered the Tin P1, came in at about £85 after 11/11 discount and a small amount of coupon-fu. Looking forward to seeing how they perform.



Ach I wished I had noticed you were from the UK as there's someone on eBay UK who is selling the P1 like-new who would probably take £65-70 free postage. Ah well, at least your getting them new.

Interested in hearing your opinion on them.


----------



## TheVortex

harry501501 said:


> Just had a look at your cable inventory, think you might have the cheap $10 cables anyone would suggest



That information is so out of date. I forgot all about it


----------



## Slater

TheVortex said:


> I was hoping for a bit cheaper than that around 10$ per cable.



For 8 cores of pure silver wire? I don’t think that will ever happen for $10, especially with the current precious metal market prices...


----------



## Slater

Tonymac136 said:


> I've got some power.


----------



## lgcubana

RikudouGoku said:


> I wouldnt recommend them in stock, anemic bass and very unnatural treble timbre. Godly vocals though....
> 
> But EQ turns them into a beast. So if you use EQ I definitely recommend them. (although the unnatural treble timbre is still there but better after EQ.)


When I had the Tin P1, I mated it my Monoprice/Monolith THX portable DAC amp. I only experimented with boosting the low shelf.  Did you adjust your PEQ settings as well ?

I ask because I picked up another pair, in a trade.


----------



## zenki

~$30 pure silver seems good


----------



## RikudouGoku

lgcubana said:


> When I had the Tin P1, I mated it my Monoprice/Monolith THX portable DAC amp. I only experimented with boosting the low shelf.  Did you adjust your PEQ settings as well ?
> 
> I ask because I picked up another pair, in a trade.


I only touched the bass with PEQ:





Found that this also helps remove some of the unnatural treble timbre.


----------



## KaOni

RikudouGoku said:


> Oh, at that price range I wouldnt recommend 8/16 core cables. I got a few cables like that over a year ago and they are all built very poorly. I recommend you get something like the Faaeal litz copper cable that is at 14 usd now on 11/11, it is 4-core cable but build quality and measurements are amazing.



How do you compare it versus TRN T2 16-core silver-plated copper cable? @RikudouGoku 
With coupons I can get the TRN T2 16-core for like 7€!


----------



## IEMusic

KaOni said:


> How do you compare it versus TRN T2 16-core silver-plated copper cable? @RikudouGoku
> With coupons I can get the TRN T2 16-core for like 7€!


In general, TRN cables are not built as well as KBEAR and NiceHCK cables are, IMO, so longevity is in question.


----------



## RikudouGoku

IEMusic said:


> In general, TRN cables are not built as well as KBEAR and NiceHCK cables are, IMO, so longevity is in question.


Agree, trn stuff are not very good In terms of QC. I don't have the T2 but got the T3 and I think the Faaeal are better built.


----------



## stryed

I bought the KBEAR LARK, as a very spontaneous buy!
Had coupons for another deal and decided to place the savings on some IEMs..
My best cheap ones are the CA C12, which have held up. The newer Ibasso IT00 did peak my interest after the wholesome IT01, so this KBEAR purchase is a gamble (probably helped by wine).


----------



## goms80

stryed said:


> I bought the KBEAR LARK, as a very spontaneous buy!
> Had coupons for another deal and decided to place the savings on some IEMs..
> My best cheap ones are the CA C12, which have held up. The newer Ibasso IT00 did peak my interest after the wholesome IT01, so this KBEAR purchase is a gamble (probably helped by wine).



I wanted to test this C12.


----------



## PhonoPhi

goms80 said:


> I wanted to test this C12.


ZAX supercedes C12 and ZSX now, in my opinion.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

goms80 said:


> I wanted to test this C12.



I'll sell you mine! 
Oh damn, you're in Brazil.


----------



## goms80

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I'll sell you mine!
> Oh damn, you're in Brazil.



Yes, it gets really complicated haha


----------



## stryed

goms80 said:


> I wanted to test this C12.


That's good to know. For me C12 lacked a bit of timber, especially in the bass area. All considered, a good purchase.
LARK seems a bit of a gamble.. Will see!
I don't really care about the number of drivers, as my best performer is a single DD.


----------



## countryboyhk (Nov 13, 2020)

My BL-01 arrived, solid build and weighted.  Not have BL03 anymore ( never heard of bl05, bl05s ), but first impression of BL-01 is good, more transparent sound, wider soundstage. I feel it's an upgrade from BL03


----------



## RikudouGoku

countryboyhk said:


> My BL-01 arrived, solid build and weighted.  Not have BL03 anymore ( never heard of bl05, bl05s ), but first impression of BL-01 is good, more transparent sound, wider soundstage. I feel it's an upgrade from BL03


How is the fit? Seems better than the 03 at least.


----------



## SiggyFraud

countryboyhk said:


> My BL-01 arrived, solid build and weighted.  Not have BL03 anymore ( never heard of bl05, bl05s ), but first impression of BL-01 is good, more transparent sound, wider soundstage. I feel it's an upgrade from BL03


I see you changed the tips to Azla Sednas. Is it due to bad fit?


----------



## countryboyhk

RikudouGoku said:


> How is the fit? Seems better than the 03 at least.



better fit than 03.  It's better than TRN VX and Tri i3 as well


----------



## RikudouGoku

countryboyhk said:


> better fit than 03.  It's better than TRN VX and Tri i3 as well


Love that shiny look. How heavy is it? Not more than the I3 I assume.


----------



## countryboyhk

SiggyFraud said:


> I see you changed the tips to Azla Sednas. Is it due to bad fit?



 The original tips is fine, but Azla has ML size that fit me best.


----------



## countryboyhk (Nov 13, 2020)

RikudouGoku said:


> Love that shiny look. How heavy is it? Not more than the I3 I assume.



It's pretty the same, but I can feel Bl01 maybe a little heavier


----------



## RikudouGoku

countryboyhk said:


> It's pretty the same, but I can feel Bl01 maybe a little heavier


Oh damn.


----------



## Slater (Nov 13, 2020)

countryboyhk said:


> My BL-01 arrived...



I wish they didn’t have the big banana on the front 





It would have looked perfectly fine with just a normal smooth shell.

From now on, I’m going to call this model the “Blon Banana” haha. Like the nickname “Blob” people gave the BL-03


----------



## RikudouGoku

Slater said:


> I wish they didn’t have the big banana on the front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad they removed their oppoty on it lol.


----------



## countryboyhk

Slater said:


> I wish they didn’t have the big banana on the front
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's bio-fiber diaphragm probably made from banana cellulose


----------



## OklahKekW

Driams shattered and Oppoty gone


----------



## IEMusic

OklahKekW said:


> Driams shattered and Oppoty gone


It’s Bananas!!!!!


----------



## IEMusic

Actually, the shape of the shell as a whole makes me think of a hot pepper.


----------



## seanwee

Slater said:


> I wish they didn’t have the big banana on the front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banana
Look
Or
Nothing


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> Sad they removed their oppoty on it lol.



The original didn't have oppoty either. It had pctive noise cancellation instead. If you want oppoty to fulfil your wildest driams on a cheap Blon then the BT3 is the way to go.


----------



## Nimweth

CVJ CS8 review here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-cs8.24537/reviews


----------



## IEMusic

So what are the nick names going to be?

- BLO3 is the Blob
- BL05 is ?
- BL05s is the Green machine?
- BL01 is the Blon banana?


----------



## phthora

IEMusic said:


> So what are the nick names going to be?
> 
> - BLO3 is the Blob
> - BL05 is ?
> ...



I believe you mean... Blonana.


----------



## cappuchino (Nov 16, 2020)

Just started wearing prescription glasses and wearing IEM over-ear is killing me. Do you guys have any suggestions for IEMs worn straight-down, regardless of sound signature? I currently have my eyes on the Rock Space Obsidian (about $10). Build quality is important for me and I don't have any gripes on non-removable cable.

*Edit* Not Zircon, I was looking at the Obsidians


----------



## seanwee

sub30 said:


> Just started wearing prescription glasses and wearing IEM over-ear is killing me. Do you guys have any suggestions for IEMs worn straight-down, regardless of sound signature? I currently have my eyes on the Rock Space Zircon (about $10). Build quality is important for me and I don't have any gripes on non-removable cable.


So sound quality doesn't matter?


----------



## cappuchino

seanwee said:


> So sound quality doesn't matter?


Sound quality does matter, just that I would be okay with _any _sound *signature *(V-shaped, harman curve, bright-neutral, etc.)


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> Just started wearing prescription glasses and wearing IEM over-ear is killing me. Do you guys have any suggestions for IEMs worn straight-down, regardless of sound signature? I currently have my eyes on the Rock Space Zircon (about $10). Build quality is important for me and I don't have any gripes on non-removable cable.



As far as I know, the only thing good that I've read about the Zircon are its tips.

The usual suspects (note: I've not tried these personally, but they are vouched for by the community):

Sony MH755/750 (beware of fakes)
KZ ED9
Smabat NCO
Tin T2 with straight cable

You might also be interested in the CCA CST, which recently launched. I have a pair on the way.


----------



## redguardsoldier (Nov 16, 2020)

sub30 said:


> Just started wearing prescription glasses and wearing IEM over-ear is killing me. Do you guys have any suggestions for IEMs worn straight-down, regardless of sound signature? I currently have my eyes on the Rock Space Zircon (about $10). Build quality is important for me and I don't have any gripes on non-removable cable.



Maybe you should try to remove the earhook part ? I found that on many cables, I can wear them more comfortably with the hook removed.

This guide could help https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/


----------



## seanwee

unifutomaki said:


> As far as I know, the only thing good that I've read about the Zircon are its tips.
> 
> The usual suspects (note: I've not tried these personally, but they are vouched for by the community):
> 
> ...


+1 for MH755/750


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> Sony MH755/750 (beware of fakes)
> KZ ED9
> Smabat NCO
> Tin T2 with straight cable
> ...


Also consider Final Audio E500, E1000, E2000, E3000, depending on your budget and tuning preferences.

I agree with removing the ear hook shrink wrap, and seeing how it fits/feels.


----------



## cappuchino (Nov 16, 2020)

> The usual suspects (note: I've not tried these personally, but they are vouched for by the community):
> 
> Sony MH755/750 (beware of fakes)
> KZ ED9
> ...


We have a local shop here that sells re-cabled MH750s and I'm just waiting for them to be in stock. I'm also really curious on the CST as they have wood shells (I think?). Waiting for your impressions on them.

Oh, and it wasn't the Zircons I was considering, it's the Obsidians.



> Maybe you should try to remove the earhook part ? I found that on many cables, I can wear them more comfortably with the hook removed.


Might try this, though I'm still using the cheap stock cable which may or may not result in a better fit.



> Also consider Final Audio E500, E1000, E2000, E3000, depending on your budget and tuning preferences.


Finals are a bit out of budget for this purchase but I've been looking at the E2000 or E3000 for next year's IEM purchase


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> Sound quality does matter, just that I would be okay with _any _sound *signature *(V-shaped, harman curve, bright-neutral, etc.)



You can wear Blon BL03 down. You just need a straight 2-pin cable


----------



## Fat Larry

phthora said:


> I believe you mean... Blonana.



I like it  Blonana it is. I hope they make a banana yellow version.


----------



## baskingshark

Slater said:


> You can wear Blon BL03 down. You just need a straight 2-pin cable



Yes I use the BLON BL-03 and urbanfun cable down, just swap the left and right earpiece. Ironically, I find the BL-03 fits better in a cable down position for myself, never could get a good seal with the usual over ear method for the BL-03.


----------



## SiggyFraud (Nov 17, 2020)

sub30 said:


> Just started wearing prescription glasses and wearing IEM over-ear is killing me. Do you guys have any suggestions for IEMs worn straight-down, regardless of sound signature? I currently have my eyes on the Rock Space Obsidian (about $10). Build quality is important for me and I don't have any gripes on non-removable cable.
> 
> *Edit* Not Zircon, I was looking at the Obsidians


There's a certain DD+Piezo+BA hybrid set, that could fit your bill. Great build, more than decent sound, detachable MMCX cable.
It's full name can't be mentioned here, however.


----------



## cappuchino

SiggyFraud said:


> There's a certain DD+Piezo+BA hybrid set, that could fit your bill. It's full name can't be mentioned here, however.


Was also interested in _that_, but drivability is a huge factor for me.


----------



## SiggyFraud

sub30 said:


> Was also interested in _that_, but drivability is a huge factor for me.


Yeah, you'd probably need a dongle like Sonata HD Pro or Xduoo Link to run it from, say, a smartphone.


----------



## RikudouGoku

sub30 said:


> Sound quality does matter, just that I would be okay with _any _sound *signature *(V-shaped, harman curve, bright-neutral, etc.)


Add the Intime Sora 2 to your list along with the other recs you got.


----------



## Tonymac136

So... Finally got my Tin P1s on the way. I know they need a bit of juice but how _much_ juice? I've got plenty of kit at home but I'd quite like something portable too. Is my ES100 going to be enough? Or would a Fiio NX3 be enough? Or what? Basically if the ES100 isn't enough, what's a good portable amp for the P1? Battery power would be ideal as Android can be a bit picky about recognising my GeekOut 450. I don't _need_ a DAC in there as I have a V40 phone. Cheap as possible, and as close as possible to a straight line with gain and TonyMac is a happy boy.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Tonymac136 said:


> So... Finally got my Tin P1s on the way. I know they need a bit of juice but how _much_ juice? I've got plenty of kit at home but I'd quite like something portable too. Is my ES100 going to be enough? Or would a Fiio NX3 be enough? Or what? Basically if the ES100 isn't enough, what's a good portable amp for the P1? Battery power would be ideal as Android can be a bit picky about recognising my GeekOut 450. I don't _need_ a DAC in there as I have a V40 phone. Cheap as possible, and as close as possible to a straight line with gain and TonyMac is a happy boy.


Probably something like the E1DA 9038S Gen 3 or the XDuoo XD05 Basic Should be able to drive it (the XD05 basic is definitely able to do it with 500mw output power)


----------



## sebek

Tonymac136 said:


> So... Finally got my Tin P1s on the way. I know they need a bit of juice but how _much_ juice? I've got plenty of kit at home but I'd quite like something portable too. Is my ES100 going to be enough? Or would a Fiio NX3 be enough? Or what? Basically if the ES100 isn't enough, what's a good portable amp for the P1? Battery power would be ideal as Android can be a bit picky about recognising my GeekOut 450. I don't _need_ a DAC in there as I have a V40 phone. Cheap as possible, and as close as possible to a straight line with gain and TonyMac is a happy boy.


I've read many enthusiastic about pairing the Tin P1 with the E1DA PowerDac which is cheap but I don't think it's the best in portability.


----------



## Tonymac136

sebek said:


> I've read many enthusiastic about pairing the Tin P1 with the E1DA PowerDac which is cheap but I don't think it's the best in portability.



Yeah, I've got a GeekOut 450 which has a decent amount of juice but a tendency to decide not to draw power from the phone, I can't see the E1DA being any different (better obviously, but similarly limited for this one circumstance...)


----------



## harry501501

Not a new set, but I got the Pioneer SECH-5T for £12 only cos box was proper bashed. Quite impressed by extension on both ends. My only gripe is vocals can be a bit sucked back at times which is a shame as they have lovely phrasing. Great fitting.

Also got the x-mini xtlas+ triple driver having loved there £10 BA+DD. The £26 TD has superb bass. Overall it sounds like Blo3 but less congested. Tho that's only off top of my head, will need to actually AB properly.


----------



## HombreCangrejo

Tonymac136 said:


> So... Finally got my Tin P1s on the way. I know they need a bit of juice but how _much_ juice? I've got plenty of kit at home but I'd quite like something portable too. Is my ES100 going to be enough? Or would a Fiio NX3 be enough? Or what? Basically if the ES100 isn't enough, what's a good portable amp for the P1? Battery power would be ideal as Android can be a bit picky about recognising my GeekOut 450. I don't _need_ a DAC in there as I have a V40 phone. Cheap as possible, and as close as possible to a straight line with gain and TonyMac is a happy boy.



The original XD-05 drives them perfectly in low gain. Applying bass boost is strongly recommended, but no more EQ is needed IMHO in order to make them shine. A Fiio E12, of course, is more than enough, but, as others members have said, P1 is not optimal for portability, unless you connect it to a powerful source. With my LG Q8 they sound lifeless, also because the phone does not recognize the P1 as a high resistance headphone.


----------



## Tonymac136

HombreCangrejo said:


> The original XD-05 drives them perfectly in low gain. Applying bass boost is strongly recommended, but no more EQ is needed IMHO in order to make them shine. A Fiio E12, of course, is more than enough, but, as others members have said, P1 is not optimal for portability, unless you connect it to a powerful source. With my LG Q8 they sound lifeless, also because the phone does not recognize the P1 as a high resistance headphone.



Yeah the Fiio E12 is a LOT more than I want to spend. I could run to the XD-05 or the iFi Hip Dac if I needed to, but I don't really see the point in getting a dac when the one on my phone is adequate. I've got plenty of gear kicking around hear for home use so it's no biggie if they won't work.


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 22, 2020)

Fat Larry said:


> I like it  Blonana it is. I hope they make a banana yellow version.


Lol! Great idea! I hope they do make a yellow banana BL01!


----------



## Slater

1clearhead said:


> Lol! Great idea! I hope they do make a yellow banana BL01!


----------



## chinmie

Slater said:


>



that's a nice color! at least for that photo   
 what is that IEM?


----------



## Kumonomukou

chinmie said:


> that's a nice color! at least for that photo
> what is that IEM?



Auglamour F100C

:]


----------



## 1clearhead

Slater said:


>


Haha! ...That comes mighty close!


----------



## Fat Larry

Fried Plantains are damned tasty


----------



## Dobrescu George

I just made a video review about the FD1 from FiiO, which falls right into what this thread is about!  

Those are certainly cheap in price, but the performance is actually quite good, comparable to their F9 , if it was released with a warmer tuning I'd say


----------



## snyft

I like the ibasso it00 but please can I cut away the plastic from the cable or something? My left cable keep pulling the speaker out. It's driving me crazy...


----------



## redguardsoldier

snyft said:


> I like the ibasso it00 but please can I cut away the plastic from the cable or something? My left cable keep pulling the speaker out. It's driving me crazy...



Of course you can. I do that all the time. This could help: https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BLON BL-01 got more consumers hype in one week than BL-05 and BL-05s in months. (at least on NBBA)

Anybody try it yet?

I was too disgusted with first BL-05 so I dont give a F about the S....now i wanna BELIEF!

BL-01 FTW??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

redguardsoldier said:


> Of course you can. I do that all the time. This could help: https://www.audioreviews.org/removing-memory-wire/



IBASSO IT00 have LOT of QUALITY CHECK issues. 

My pair have broken mmcx on arrival.

To avoid IMO.


----------



## etlouis (Nov 24, 2020)

unifutomaki said:


> As far as I know, the only thing good that I've read about the Zircon are its tips.
> 
> The usual suspects (note: I've not tried these personally, but they are vouched for by the community):
> 
> ...



I'd suggest going straight to Blessing 2.

Oh dear that thing is $270.... didn't notice we're 3 times over budget.

The only permanent recs are probably shure 215.

Shure 215 is the gateway drug to audiophile world. Though it was too long ago and my memory of it is hazy.


----------



## seanwee

etlouis said:


> I'd suggest going straight to Blessing 2.
> 
> Oh dear that thing is $270.... didn't notice we're 3 times over budget.
> 
> ...


Chifi iems have far exceeded the shure se215 in sound quality and value. It's a relic of the past so to speak.


----------



## kennyhack (Nov 24, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> BLON BL-01 got more consumers hype in one week than BL-05 and BL-05s in months. (at least on NBBA)
> 
> Anybody try it yet?
> 
> ...


Go for it, it's a no brainer for what it costs. I'm listening to them right now, and I've had Blon 03 since it came out, and can definetely say that it remains the main characteristics of BL-03's sound signature but with a faster and tighter bass response. Upper midrange and treble feels a bit improved (in a positive more cohesive way) and i found the overall sound better and more balanced and mature than BL-03, but as with BL-03, you'll have to experiment and try with different sets of tips to get the most of them. Spinfit CP-100's and CP-145's along with inverted KZ starlines are the ones for me that sound best. As far as cable goes, I'm running them with a balanced Kbear Ryhme cable.

BL-01 is for sure an upgrade to BL-03 (especially in quality of the bass)  . They have retained the warm liquid sound signature, but without the muddy slow bass) . As it's even cheaper than BL-03 , it's a WIN and I expect it's gonna sell better than BL-03 and will probably become the new king of budget chi-fi audio.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Nov 24, 2020)

Let's share what we've got during the past sales!

I ended up getting

Fiil T1 Pro
Cyberfox T1
Soundpeats Truewings
Sen*** MT300
Trn BT20s Pro
KZ Edx
& AK $49 lucky bag

I think these should be able to fend off my curiosities for awhile lol. Funny I was convinced to only get first two sets of TWS heading into the APP. Oh well, at least I have more reasons to stay put for a bit. I'll also keep taps on Fiio Fh3, Tri I3, and Kbear Believe. Probably will pick one of them up when I come back for more in 2021. That's it for me, I'm pretty content, and Happy Black Friday folks!!!


----------



## beenie

kennyhack said:


> Go for it, it's a no brainer for what it costs. I'm listening to them right now, and I've had Blon 03 since it came out, and can definetely say that it remains the main characteristics of BL-03's sound signature but with a faster and tighter bass response. Upper midrange and treble feels a bit improved (in a positive more cohesive way) and i found the overall sound better and more balanced and mature than BL-03, but as with BL-03, you'll have to experiment and try with different sets of tips to get the most of them. Spinfit CP-100's and CP-145's along with inverted KZ starlines are the ones for me that sound best. As far as cable goes, I'm running them with a balanced Kbear Ryhme cable.
> 
> BL-01 is for sure an upgrade to BL-03 (especially in quality of the bass)  . They have retained the warm liquid sound signature, but without the muddy slow bass) . As it's even cheaper than BL-03 , it's a WIN and I expect it's gonna sell better than BL-03 and will probably become the new king of budget chi-fi audio.


How's build quality for 01 compared to the 03 and is a new cable needed?


----------



## kennyhack

beenie said:


> How's build quality for 01 compared to the 03 and is a new cable needed?


Build quality looks better. Shell is bigger on BL-01 though.
A new cable is strongly reccomended, as well as different tips (you can throw the stock tips away as soon as your receive it, they're crap)


----------



## kennyhack (Nov 24, 2020)

BTW if someone finds BL-01 too polite in the treble area or still a bit muddy or dark, the good news is that it takes EQ pretty well without distorion or sounding weird. I've been playing with EQ and you can make it more neutral sounding and detail revealing by toning down bass and midbass frequencies , and increasing slightly treble frequencies.

After playing with EQ trying to achieve a more revealing & detailed neutral sound signature, it reminds me of HZSound Heart mirror (which I also own) but with better soundstage.

I'm amazed by what you get for 16$ - 18$ with BL-01 especially if you take your time changing cable, tips , and EQ'ing (EQ only in case you want a more revealing & detailed sound signature)


----------



## beenie

kennyhack said:


> Build quality looks better. Shell is bigger on BL-01 though.
> A new cable is strongly reccomended, as well as different tips (you can throw the stock tips away as soon as your receive it, they're crap)


Which tips do people use? Any you can recommend yourself too?


----------



## kennyhack (Nov 24, 2020)

beenie said:


> Which tips do people use? Any you can recommend yourself too?


Depending on what you'd want to achieve (increase or reduce bass, increase or reduce treble) people use certain tips. Tips can change sound signature slightly. For BL-01 I'd reccomend Spinfits CP-145 , and if you'd like a cheaper alternative or you don't know which size fits your ears best, you could try with this generic ones that come in 3 different sizes and are really cheap. https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4000117514720.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.79ff63c0YKeYOO . These are the ones I'm using right now with BL-01 (for me, it's size L)


----------



## Tonymac136

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> BLON BL-01 got more consumers hype in one week than BL-05 and BL-05s in months. (at least on NBBA)
> 
> Anybody try it yet?
> 
> ...



Not tried the new BL-01, the old one was awesome. You should try the BL05S. I too hated the 05 (well, disliked it) but the S is much better balanced and has lovely timbre.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> Not tried the new BL-01, the old one was awesome. You should try the BL05S. I too hated the 05 (well, disliked it) but the S is much better balanced and has lovely timbre.


Yes the BL-05s is my favourite Oppoty. I agree, it is much better balanced than the '03, fits properly and I love the colour!


----------



## Fat Larry (Nov 24, 2020)

kennyhack said:


> Go for it, it's a no brainer for what it costs. I'm listening to them right now, and I've had Blon 03 since it came out, and can definetely say that it remains the main characteristics of BL-03's sound signature but with a faster and tighter bass response. Upper midrange and treble feels a bit improved (in a positive more cohesive way) and i found the overall sound better and more balanced and mature than BL-03, but as with BL-03, you'll have to experiment and try with different sets of tips to get the most of them. Spinfit CP-100's and CP-145's along with inverted KZ starlines are the ones for me that sound best. As far as cable goes, I'm running them with a balanced Kbear Ryhme cable.
> 
> BL-01 is for sure an upgrade to BL-03 (especially in quality of the bass)  . They have retained the warm liquid sound signature, but without the muddy slow bass) . As it's even cheaper than BL-03 , it's a WIN and I expect it's gonna sell better than BL-03 and will probably become the new king of budget chi-fi audio.



This is the truth of the BL-01. They have lovely sound, they're $20 and who cares about the rest... well the rest for me is: IME the shells stupidly large and are not comfortable at all with any combination of tips which means they're not going to see much use for me unfortunately.


----------



## Podster

I see there is still a lot of Blon love out here! I always appreciated @NymPHONOmaniac for starting this thread for the budget minded listeners as I have friends that the Benjamin is their personal limit period  Wish I had their restraint but the disease runs deep in me Just wanted to post all these pages later on some of my faves in his original list and one that for sure should be added to the $75-$100 but I also understand the fit issue for most

For an awesome dirt cheap iem the KZ ED9 and DT5 are to this day simply amazing for the money.
Stepping up just a little I think the VJJB K4S is crazy good and looks as sweet as they sound.
If you have $50 to spend you probably can't even find a Havi B3 P1 anymore and they require a little juice to get their potential but to this day they are the best $50 (OK $49) I've spent on an iem but alas one you can get is the NICE M6 plus a pair of BGVP filters which IMHO can slay some $100 to $300 offerings out here
Now for my personal Sub $100 offering lets go back to that first brand I started with up there


----------



## PhonoPhi

Podster said:


> I see there is still a lot of Blon love out here! I always appreciated @NymPHONOmaniac for starting this thread for the budget minded listeners as I have friends that the Benjamin is their personal limit period  Wish I had their restraint but the disease runs deep in me Just wanted to post all these pages later on some of my faves in his original list and one that for sure should be added to the $75-$100 but I also understand the fit issue for most
> 
> For an awesome dirt cheap iem the KZ ED9 and DT5 are to this day simply amazing for the money.
> Stepping up just a little I think the VJJB K4S is crazy good and looks as sweet as they sound.
> ...


BA10 forever!
The brick does the trick!


----------



## Slater (Nov 24, 2020)

Podster said:


> Stepping up just a little I think the VJJB K4S is crazy good and looks as sweet as they sound.



I forgot how nice those little wooden beauties were. Premium build, stunning good looks, great sound. A nice wooden dynamic for the price.

I wish they’d update them, and re-release them with removable cables. That would be great


----------



## Podster

Slater said:


> I forgot how nice those little wooden beauties were. Premium build, stunning good looks, great sound. A nice wooden dynamic for the price.
> 
> I wish they’d update them, and re-release them with removable cables. That would be great



Indeed but a fella with your skilz could put a sweet cable on them  CMOY courtesy JDS Labs dual 9V


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> I see there is still a lot of Blon love out here! I always appreciated @NymPHONOmaniac for starting this thread for the budget minded listeners as I have friends that the Benjamin is their personal limit period  Wish I had their restraint but the disease runs deep in me Just wanted to post all these pages later on some of my faves in his original list and one that for sure should be added to the $75-$100 but I also understand the fit issue for most
> 
> For an awesome dirt cheap iem the KZ ED9 and DT5 are to this day simply amazing for the money.
> Stepping up just a little I think the VJJB K4S is crazy good and looks as sweet as they sound.
> ...


Still my favourite KZ! +1 for the BA10!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok, you convince me to try BL-01 and well, perrhaps the 05S too!

In 2020. I didnt try a tremendous amount of sub-100$ iem as im used too, but i can confirm those that stay at my side.

*HISENIOR T2U *is for me the best sub-100$ iem money can buy. Neutral, transparent, highly accurate sound with mature tuning.*

BQEYZ KC2* is probably the most underatted chifi oldies gem right now, especially using KZ Starlines inversed eartips, it sound like a more bassy BQEYZ KB100, its very similar to FIIO FH3 which i love too. Smooth W shape with thumping bass, clean mids and snappy not so sparkly treble.

*HZsound Mirror *take me by surprise with its refined reference-like tuning. Crisp vivid sound with fast attack, bright but transparent and realist timbre, high clarity and lot of micro details. Its like a cheap Final A8000 with less bass weight.

*FIIO FD1 *have unique rich timbre, lush and textured that i rreally enjoy.

*BGVP ZERO* have among best vocal I ever heard under 500$.


----------



## xanlamin (Nov 25, 2020)

FiiO FD1 is really a very nice IEM. It is definitely in my top 3 Chifi IEMs this year.


----------



## Edge1337

Just put my order for the new BL-01's, hope it's a fun one. I'm currently on KZ ES4, which are alright, and before that I had KZ ZS5, which I loved, but lost on the bus one day.  I don't trust my pockets anymore.


----------



## kennyhack

Edge1337 said:


> Just put my order for the new BL-01's, hope it's a fun one. I'm currently on KZ ES4, which are alright, and before that I had KZ ZS5, which I loved, but lost on the bus one day.  I don't trust my pockets anymore.


That's a major upgrade you're doing... from KZ ES4 to BL-01... Yesterday I had a brief listen to my "old" sets of IEM's (in which there's KZ ES4) and I can tell you that you'll be more than happy with BL-01.


----------



## Podster

Edge1337 said:


> Just put my order for the new BL-01's, hope it's a fun one. I'm currently on KZ ES4, which are alright, and before that I had KZ ZS5, which I loved, but lost on the bus one day.  I don't trust my pockets anymore.



Curious why you did not order another ZS5, AliEx has them under $20 still. Now I do understand if you had a v1 as it may be very hard to track a v1 down anymore your getting a v1 You might even consider a ZS7 (may also be hard to track down and if found could be 3 times the price!) as for me I found it to be the end game version of the ZS5/6/7 shell and best overall SQ but that may just be my old ears Now another one that would be a nice replacement for a 5 would be the X but thinking it may be too bass forward to you if the 5 was a fave. Just sticking my nose where it probably don't belong here any way Not too mention I have a soft spot for KZ and them being an awesome bang for your buck iem


----------



## Edge1337 (Nov 25, 2020)

kennyhack said:


> That's a major upgrade you're doing... from KZ ES4 to BL-01... Yesterday I had a brief listen to my "old" sets of IEM's (in which there's KZ ES4) and I can tell you that you'll be more than happy with BL-01.


It's gonna gonna take like 20 days to get here, and you've just made me too excited. Can't wait!



Podster said:


> Curious why you did not order another ZS5, AliEx has them under $20 still. Now I do understand if you had a v1 as it may be very hard to track a v1 down anymore your getting a v1 You might even consider a ZS7 (may also be hard to track down and if found could be 3 times the price!) as for me I found it to be the end game version of the ZS5/6/7 shell and best overall SQ but that may just be my old ears Now another one that would be a nice replacement for a 5 would be the X but thinking it may be too bass forward to you if the 5 was a fave. Just sticking my nose where it probably don't belong here any way Not too mention I have a soft spot for KZ and them being an awesome bang for your buck iem


It's really because I ordered my ZS5 locally, and ES4's too because I only got those once I lost\broke my previous one, and I just didn't want to wait too long without any headphones at all. And they didn't have any ZS5, so I picked something I thought would be similar. This time I'm ordering while my headphones are still working and threads here piqued my interest, for price like that should be great.


----------



## Podster

Edge1337 said:


> It's gonna gonna take like 20 days to get here, and you've just made me too excited. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> It's really because I ordered my ZS5 locally, and ES4's too because I only got those once I lost\broke my previous one, and I just didn't want to wait too long without any headphones at all. And they didn't have any ZS5, so I picked something I thought would be similar. This time I'm ordering while my headphones are still working and threads here piqued my interest, for price like that should be great.


 
Ah, excellent plan and it's always good to have one or two back up budget iem's because I can tell you after 10+ years dallying with portable failures can happen any time even with the best of them  What, did he just say that LOL (Of course some more than others and always YMMV) ANother not on Nymph's list but to this day one of the lightest, best fitting iem's I own and in balanced like here I find them to be an excellent traveler





Why yes I bought both colors so I could have a red right/black left


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Ah, excellent plan and it's always good to have one or two back up budget iem's because I can tell you after 10+ years dallying with portable failures can happen any time even with the best of them  What, did he just say that LOL (Of course some more than others and always YMMV) ANother not on Nymph's list but to this day one of the lightest, best fitting iem's I own and in balanced like here I find them to be an excellent traveler
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I bought both colors so I could have a red right/black left


What is it?


----------



## Podster

mbwilson111 said:


> What is it?



Hey Mary, hope you are doing well. Those are my beloved ZS4’s. Easy listen, killer fit


----------



## kennyhack

Edge1337 said:


> It's gonna gonna take like 20 days to get here, and you've just made me too excited. Can't wait!



Just make sure you use a different set of tips (throw stock tips away) and if you can, also replace the stock cable with a better one.


----------



## Edge1337 (Nov 25, 2020)

kennyhack said:


> Just make sure you use a different set of tips (throw stock tips away) and if you can, also replace the stock cable with a better one.


What cable would you recommend? I'm still a bit new to cable stuff and don't want to spend a huge amount of money on it, if I can.
Actually how do you search for those properly, do you have to include the model name or just specify 2-pin?


----------



## mbwilson111

Podster said:


> Hey Mary, hope you are doing well. Those are my beloved ZS4’s. Easy listen, killer fit



I don't have a ZS4 but Tom ( @HungryPanda  ) did.  I think it was one of the few inexpensive ones that I gave away this summer .  Meant to write them down but I can find out.  

For myself I have taken the BA10 and the ZS7.   Also the Dunu Titan6, QKZ VK4, Shuoer Singer,  Tri I4,  and KBEAR Diamond (which arrived the day before he died).   At some point I will probably also take the Oriolus Finschi and the MT100. Maybe the Aten or the Rah.

Ones I was always interested in but never wanted to acquire in this way.  

As for "doing well" ... not going to happen.  I miss him more each day.   I have been almost completely alone and isolated since April 15 th... the day he was murdered by Covid destroying me in the process.

I do hope to eventually enjoy music again but so far it is difficult to listen to more than a song or two at a time.

...see why I have not been posting much?  I do lurk though.   Still subscribed to several threads.  Semi-active in one.  Ocassional posts in others.  I often see posts that I want to reply to but usually just reply in my mind.  I miss discussing these things with Tom.  I miss everything we did... even when we were doing nothing.  A light has gone out.


----------



## kennyhack

Edge1337 said:


> What cable would you recommend? I'm still a bit new to cable stuff and don't want to spend a huge amount of money on it, if I can.
> Actually how do you search for those properly, do you have to include the model name or just specify 2-pin?



Choose one of these and you'll be fine:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BT0TNn

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPOLXf

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTxPbf


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> Curious why you did not order another ZS5, AliEx has them under $20 still. Now I do understand if you had a v1 as it may be very hard to track a v1 down anymore your getting a v1 You might even consider a ZS7 (may also be hard to track down and if found could be 3 times the price!) as for me I found it to be the end game version of the ZS5/6/7 shell and best overall SQ but that may just be my old ears Now another one that would be a nice replacement for a 5 would be the X but thinking it may be too bass forward to you if the 5 was a fave. Just sticking my nose where it probably don't belong here any way Not too mention I have a soft spot for KZ and them being an awesome bang for your buck iem


ZS7! Another of my KZ faves!


----------



## Pelicampe

mbwilson111 said:


> ...see why I have not been posting much?  I do lurk though.   Still subscribed to several threads.  Semi-active in one.  Ocassional posts in others.  I often see posts that I want to reply to but usually just reply in my mind.  I miss discussing these things with Tom.  I miss everything we did... even when we were doing nothing.  A light has gone out.



Do not just reply in your mind ! There is people on Head-Fi community who are happy to read you, to keep contact and got your advice.

It are hards times, very.... Covid stole so much people in world...

But keep the life as winner, don't let this tiny wickedness emport the best part of you.

You have all the love of your beloved around you and this have to push you stronger in this battle.
Listen more and more music, that is one a best part of humanity. Go see music in live ! 

With all kinds things I can bring to you.


----------



## mbwilson111

Pelicampe said:


> Do not just reply in your mind ! There is people on Head-Fi community who are happy to read you, to keep contact and got your advice.
> 
> It are hards times, very.... Covid stole so much people in world...
> 
> ...



You are very kind.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

kennyhack said:


> Choose one of these and you'll be fine:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPOLXf
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTxPbf


I wonder how these two cables do in a fight?


----------



## 1clearhead (Nov 25, 2020)

I personally suggest NOT to dispose of the ear tips that come with the BLON BL01 until you tried the different sizes FIRST that come in the package, then you can make your own final decision to dispose of them, or not. The medium ear tips that came in the package fits my ear anatomy just find. In fact, all the medium ear tips that came with my BLON's worked just fine for me. Now, I do suggest to change the cables if you want better premium cables.

...To each ear there own.  That's my personal suggestion.

-Clear


----------



## sutosuto

1clearhead said:


> I personally suggest NOT to dispose of the ear tips that come with the BLON BL01 until you tried the different sizes FIRST that come in the package, then you can make your own final decision to dispose of them, or not. The medium ear tips that came in the package fits my ear anatomy just find. In fact, all the medium ear tips that came with my BLON's worked just fine for me. Now, I do suggest to change the cables if you want better premium cables.
> 
> ...To each ear there own.  That's my personal suggestion.
> 
> -Clear


I also find the blon bl01 stock tips fit better for me than the spiral dot.


----------



## trumpethead

mbwilson111 said:


> I don't have a ZS4 but Tom ( @HungryPanda  ) did.  I think it was one of the few inexpensive ones that I gave away this summer .  Meant to write them down but I can find out.
> 
> For myself I have taken the BA10 and the ZS7.   Also the Dunu Titan6, QKZ VK4, Shuoer Singer,  Tri I4,  and KBEAR Diamond (which arrived the day before he died).   At some point I will probably also take the Oriolus Finschi and the MT100. Maybe the Aten or the Rah.
> 
> ...


My heart aches for you when I read this. Both you and Tom were instrumental in my early forays into this site and I always looked forward to yours/his comments and insights..I always thought it humorous that a couple had the same addiction, I mean hobby.. Lol.. I will continue to pray for peace for you and although acceptance is not near I'm hoping that one day it will be for you.. God Bless You....


----------



## Podster

Because they are all ablaze over in the Chinese thread about comparing the **** MT100 and the LZ A7 (The **** is nice but it's in no way an LZ A7) and I like **** heck I think these babies right here are a steal and balanced they can flat out scare some $50 to $75 offerings  Heck I bought them in both colors I like them so much


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

For those who have the KBear Lark, could you tell me what you think of these 2 tracks:





I've been testing the Lark for three days. Very difficult one for me to understand. But it seems to resolve these two very well. Like, shines into a new class compared with other music.


----------



## Podster

A couple great tracks @ShakeThoseCans , I’ve got several iem’s that those songs really shine on I seem to have been living under a rock and missed when namesake of the MT100 was ousted Slater may have to refresh me


----------



## Kumonomukou (Nov 29, 2020)

Found some excellent deals from the forum!

Audeze iSine 10:  $119





https://www.adorama.com/au110ie1000...x0Mo38bUkEwvPzhzSX82o0&utm_source=rflaid98220

---------------------------------------------------

Etymotic ER4XR / ER4SR:  $139





https://www.adorama.com/etyer4xr.ht...x0Mo38bUkEwvKUNzSX82o0&utm_source=rflaid98220

https://www.adorama.com/etyer4sr.ht...x0Mo38bUkEwvKQVzSX82o0&utm_source=rflaid98220

---------------------------------------------------

Koss Porta Pro: $19.99

https://www.amazon.com/Koss-Porta-H...ywords=amazon+porta+pro&qid=1606657960&sr=8-3


These are all-time classics at some of the lowest price points I've seen. For some reason the price went back up when I searched these on Adorama. Oh well, at least the links still work for the marked prices at the moment!(I'm not affiliated). As always, the fit might be an issue for some. Thought I should just put them out there. Especially for those who were interested! GL!


----------



## Slater

Kumonomukou said:


> Found some excellent deals from the forum!
> 
> Audeze iSine 10:  $119
> 
> ...



Nice, thanks for posting the deal! I recently got a set of ER4XR from Amazon that were a great deal at $199. But those will now be going back to Amazon, and I can use the $60 saved towards something else.


----------



## Slater (Nov 29, 2020)

Podster said:


> I seem to have been living under a rock and missed when namesake of the MT100 was ousted Slater may have to refresh me



haha, I’ve been living under a rock myself the last 3 months, so I’m probably more lost than you


----------



## Podster (Nov 29, 2020)

Speaking of a nice budget iem I’ve been jamming to some Mighty Diamonds with KBE’s mighty Diamonds on the new Quedelix while watching some BTC  Needed something slower to decompress after watching the Bahrain F1 earlier, after watching Roman slam that barrier and surviving I’m for sure a firm believer in the Halo in these F1 cars today


----------



## Podster

Podster said:


> Speaking of a nice budget iem I’ve been jamming to some Mighty Diamonds with KBE’s mighty Diamonds on the new Quedelix while watching some BTC  Needed something slower to decompress after watching the Bahrain F1 earlier, after watching Roman slam that barrier and surviving I’m for sure a firm believer in the Halo in these F1 cars today



I’m torn between the Quedelix and the BTR3K as they are very close in SQ however I like the glass and heft of the BTR as well as the replaceable clip but the Quedelix is a killer firm factor as well Guess I’ll just keep listening to them both


----------



## lgcubana

The Qudelix-5K is on sale, on Amazon (U.S.), for $91.00

https://www.amazon.com/Qudelix-5K-Bluetooth-Adaptive-Unbalanced-Balanced/dp/B088F7C976


----------



## goms80

I'm starting to look at $ 100 IEMs (upwards too) to see the sonarity of that price range.

With a very detailed and balanced sound. Is it complicated to find?


----------



## harry501501 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> Smabat NCO continues to impress. After even more burn in the resolution is extraordinary. Very wide frequency range, large soundstage and big bold presentation. The best DD bass I have heard from the Maze system, just like transmission line bass, natural, deep and airy. My new No. 1 DD IEM and very close to matching my best one, the TRI i3.



So I had to give the *SMABAT NCO* a few days before I gave my impressions as it didn't really wow me straight away. To get the bad out of the way... the cable is not good. It looks decent enough but there's a ton of cable noise coming from it. They aren't really designed to be worn over-ear and their tiny size doesn't do well with a heavier cable... I felt a lot of tug from the weight, not helped by the giant plastic cable splitter. It also has a plastic feel, not far off the cheap generic KZ cables. It looks very similar to the one that came with the Heart Mirror, but there's a different texture to that one and much more give.

They are TINY. Much smaller than the pictures show. That's not a bad thing though, I really like the build and size. Very comfortable. One big issue though is the lack of a lip on the nozzle. Being small the nozzle is also really slim, luckily the tips that came with it are decent. I managed to get a Spinfits on them but one came loose in my ear and the tweezers had to come out. The Final e3000 tips though work really well with them and have more grip.

SOUND - These are a very pleasant listen and I say that as a huge positive. Very musical and just damn right enjoyable with anything you hit them with. Initially, I found the bass a bit dry which reminded me of the Soundmagic e50 and a certain brand I can't mention or you'll just see a bunch of asterisks (Y V2). This seemed to hinder some male voices, making them sound a bit recessed, but once you get used to them tho there it becomes less of an issue and actually works well within the sound signature and the balance. They have a very good amount of detail, maybe close to the HZSOUND Heart Mirror. The HM tho is a bit clearer due to being more extended up top and brighter, the NCO tho better down low. They both perform equally as good tho IMO (I'd maybe give the Heart the nod tho, especially as it's become one of my favourite IEMs). Bass on the NCO is punchy and has great resolution, nice depth... not super low, but it has just the right weight, no bloat whatsoever. Kinda like the e3000. MIDS tiny bit recessed as I said but mostly with some male vocals (at times), but good micro detail, good separation. Treble is just right, nice snap to drums. Cymbals could be clearer tho but they do shine. Soundstage pops with great stereo imaging and a nice holographic soundstage. It's not super wide, but it's very open sounding. Reminds me of the Beyerdynamic Byron.

These do not play well with low-quality overly compressed files or badly mixed music. Using them on YT where you can find a lot of low bitrate mp3s they can sound rough. Not the fault of the NCO obviously.

I really wish I could find my Soundmagic e50 as they really remind me of them (based on memory so I could be totally off).

Conclusion - I can see me using these a lot, especially on the go. Pair nice with my FIIO M6 which is flat and balanced and adds some nice air into the sound of the NCO and boosts the upper mids a tad. Hit them with some power they become fuller and take on some weight without exaggerating the sound. I'll most likely change the cable tho to something lighter and looser. Another great sub £50 earphone to be added to the growing list.

*(SMABAT cable on the RIGHT)*


(NO LIP ON NOZZLE)


(TINY)


----------



## baskingshark

harry501501 said:


> So I had to give the *SMABAT NCO* a few days before I gave my impressions as it didn't really wow me straight away. To get the bad out of the way... the cable is not good. It looks decent enough but there's a ton of cable noise coming from it. They aren't really designed to be worn over-ear and their tiny size doesn't do well with a heavier cable... I felt a lot of tug from the weight, not helped by the giant plastic cable splitter. It also has a plastic feel, not far off the cheap generic KZ cables. It looks very similar to the one that came with the Heart Mirror, but there's a different texture to that one and much more give.
> 
> They are TINY. Much smaller than the pictures show. That's not a bad thing though, I really like the build and size. Very comfortable. One big issue though is the lack of a lip on the nozzle. Being small the nozzle is also really slim, luckily the tips that came with it are decent. I managed to get a Spinfits on them but one came loose in my ear and the tweezers had to come out. The Final e3000 tips though work really well with them and have more grip.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your impressions!

How is the isolation on this set?

And I saw a marked subbass roll off on the store page graph, do u find this so?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1clearhead

Podster said:


> Because they are all ablaze over in the Chinese thread about comparing the **** MT100 and the LZ A7 (The **** is nice but it's in no way an LZ A7) and I like **** heck I think these babies right here are a steal and balanced they can flat out scare some $50 to $75 offerings  Heck I bought them in both colors I like them so much


I still have both as well.


----------



## baskingshark

goms80 said:


> I'm starting to look at $ 100 IEMs (upwards too) to see the sonarity of that price range.
> 
> With a very detailed and balanced sound. Is it complicated to find?



U can read about the TRI Starsea. It has very good fit, isolation and technicalities. It also has 4 tuning options via switches, can be V shaped to U shaped to neutralish. It sounds quite "reference" like and for some it may sound a bit boring (not as "fun" sounding as other sets). One thing is that is has a very low impedance of 9ish ohms, so it pairs the best with sources < 1 ohm output impedance, and there's a bit of BA timbre for some acoustic instruments in the higher frequencies. But otherwise u can see it as getting 4 IEMs in one purchase due to the tuning switches, so it is very versatile and I really like that excellent technical performance it brings to the $100 region.


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> So I had to give the *SMABAT NCO* a few days before I gave my impressions as it didn't really wow me straight away. To get the bad out of the way... the cable is not good. It looks decent enough but there's a ton of cable noise coming from it. They aren't really designed to be worn over-ear and their tiny size doesn't do well with a heavier cable... I felt a lot of tug from the weight, not helped by the giant plastic cable splitter. It also has a plastic feel, not far off the cheap generic KZ cables. It looks very similar to the one that came with the Heart Mirror, but there's a different texture to that one and much more give.
> 
> They are TINY. Much smaller than the pictures show. That's not a bad thing though, I really like the build and size. Very comfortable. One big issue though is the lack of a lip on the nozzle. Being small the nozzle is also really slim, luckily the tips that came with it are decent. I managed to get a Spinfits on them but one came loose in my ear and the tweezers had to come out. The Final e3000 tips though work really well with them and have more grip.
> 
> ...


Try this one on the NCO for a nice bit of sub bass:


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> So I had to give the *SMABAT NCO* a few days before I gave my impressions as it didn't really wow me straight away. To get the bad out of the way... the cable is not good. It looks decent enough but there's a ton of cable noise coming from it. They aren't really designed to be worn over-ear and their tiny size doesn't do well with a heavier cable... I felt a lot of tug from the weight, not helped by the giant plastic cable splitter. It also has a plastic feel, not far off the cheap generic KZ cables. It looks very similar to the one that came with the Heart Mirror, but there's a different texture to that one and much more give.
> 
> They are TINY. Much smaller than the pictures show. That's not a bad thing though, I really like the build and size. Very comfortable. One big issue though is the lack of a lip on the nozzle. Being small the nozzle is also really slim, luckily the tips that came with it are decent. I managed to get a Spinfits on them but one came loose in my ear and the tweezers had to come out. The Final e3000 tips though work really well with them and have more grip.
> 
> ...


I agree about the cable, I changed it for the silver plated one which came with the M1 Pro and there is a little more sparkle and air which balances out the bass very nicely.


----------



## IEMusic

Kumonomukou said:


> Etymotic ER4XR / ER4SR: $139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo tempting.  That’s an incredibly good price, by far the best I’ve seen.  I’ve just purchased too many IEMs recently, and I probably won’t listen to new Etys.


----------



## goms80

baskingshark said:


> U can read about the TRI Starsea. It has very good fit, isolation and technicalities. It also has 4 tuning options via switches, can be V shaped to U shaped to neutralish. It sounds quite "reference" like and for some it may sound a bit boring (not as "fun" sounding as other sets). One thing is that is has a very low impedance of 9ish ohms, so it pairs the best with sources < 1 ohm output impedance, and there's a bit of BA timbre for some acoustic instruments in the higher frequencies. But otherwise u can see it as getting 4 IEMs in one purchase due to the tuning switches, so it is very versatile and I really like that excellent technical performance it brings to the $100 region.



I'm going to take a look at him, thank you very much!


----------



## ironbrewer (Nov 30, 2020)

I like accurate, neutral, large sound stage IEMs. I am looking at Hisenior T2U, KZ BA10, or Tin Hifi t2 plus. What do you guys think would be the best for me. Or any other IEMs under $100 that fit this bill.


----------



## ironbrewer

And I had a pair of t2 plus, but my dog ate the left earphone(true story)
. If anybody lost the right I would love to get their left.

Really liked them.


----------



## Slater

ironbrewer said:


> And I had a pair of t2 plus, but my dog ate the left earphone(true story)
> . If anybody lost the right I would love to get their left.
> 
> Really liked them.



If you follow your dog around when he goes outside, you should be able to get your earphone back haha


----------



## ironbrewer

Slater said:


> If you follow your dog around when he goes outside, you should be able to get your earphone back haha


Not a chance I would put that in my ear!!!


----------



## Podster

ironbrewer said:


> Not a chance I would put that in my ear!!!



Didn’t stop Chong from following his little Mother Focker around for a week to get his Cheba back  My vote would be the BA10 but it’s one you need to try because if fit


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

harry501501 said:


> So I had to give the *SMABAT NCO* a few days before I gave my impressions as it didn't really wow me straight away. To get the bad out of the way... the cable is not good. It looks decent enough but there's a ton of cable noise coming from it. They aren't really designed to be worn over-ear and their tiny size doesn't do well with a heavier cable... I felt a lot of tug from the weight, not helped by the giant plastic cable splitter. It also has a plastic feel, not far off the cheap generic KZ cables. It looks very similar to the one that came with the Heart Mirror, but there's a different texture to that one and much more give.
> 
> They are TINY. Much smaller than the pictures show. That's not a bad thing though, I really like the build and size. Very comfortable. One big issue though is the lack of a lip on the nozzle. Being small the nozzle is also really slim, luckily the tips that came with it are decent. I managed to get a Spinfits on them but one came loose in my ear and the tweezers had to come out. The Final e3000 tips though work really well with them and have more grip.
> 
> ...





Nimweth said:


> I agree about the cable, I changed it for the silver plated one which came with the M1 Pro and there is a little more sparkle and air which balances out the bass very nicely.



Wow! I can't wait anymore for mine to arrive! They're flying on some plane somewhere in the world. If all goes to plan then it might retire a few of my IEMs 😅


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ironbrewer said:


> I like accurate, neutral, large sound stage IEMs. I am looking at Hisenior T2U, KZ BA10, or Tin Hifi t2 plus. What do you guys think would be the best for me. Or any other IEMs under $100 that fit this bill.



Hisenior T2U is from another league and fit the neutral and accuracy need, plus great imaging, realist timbre and smooth yet detailed treble. About the soundstage, with the right eartips its above average, with an immersive spherical presentation where wideness, dept and tallness are well balance. Its one of the best kept secret for proper audiophile sound....but I'm not sure it's still 80$? 

At last audio meet, everybody that listen to them was utterly impressed (especially when I tell the price), and I rub my hands of contentment looking at their wow face.

Sooooooo underrated AF


----------



## ironbrewer

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hisenior T2U is from another league and fit the neutral and accuracy need, plus great imaging, realist timbre and smooth yet detailed treble. About the soundstage, with the right eartips its above average, with an immersive spherical presentation where wideness, dept and tallness are well balance. Its one of the best kept secret for proper audiophile sound....but I'm not sure it's still 80$?
> 
> At last audio meet, everybody that listen to them was utterly impressed (especially when I tell the price), and I rub my hands of contentment looking at their wow face.
> 
> Sooooooo underrated AF




Well I decided to order both the KZ BA10 and the Hisenior T2U. The T2U is still $79 US shipped to your door. Any Idea how long they take to ship to the US?


----------



## DBaldock9

ironbrewer said:


> Well I decided to order both the KZ BA10 and the Hisenior T2U. The T2U is still $79 US shipped to your door. Any Idea how long they take to ship to the US?



If you buy from a vendor that offers DHL shipping, it's probably less than 2 weeks.


----------



## ironbrewer

DBaldock9 said:


> If you buy from a vendor that offers DHL shipping, it's probably less than 2 weeks.


I bought directly from hisenior.


----------



## Kumonomukou

ironbrewer said:


> I bought directly from hisenior.



Depending on seller's shipping method really. Expedited service aside, it used to be around 2 weeks to an US address, sometimes 1 week if you get lucky with reputable sellers. The transaction time from Custom to USPS is noticably longer nowadays, so I'd look at 2~4 weeks under the current circumstances.


----------



## DBaldock9

ironbrewer said:


> I bought directly from hisenior.





Kumonomukou said:


> Depending on seller's shipping method really. Expedited service aside, it used to be around 2 weeks to an US address, sometimes 1 week if you get lucky with reputable sellers. The transaction time from Custom to USPS is noticably longer nowadays, so I'd look at 2~4 weeks under the current circumstances.



Yesterday, I was looking at small ES9038Q2M DACs, on random AliExpress shops - and most all of them were showing a regular shipping estimated delivery date up to 03-JAN-21.
. 
On 11.11, I bought a set of LZ A7 earphones from Penon Audio, and their DHL shipping took 12 days.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Thanks to government of India my AliExpress shopping will be on hold for a foreseeable future as the app is banned. Do anyone know other platforms or sites as AliExpress alternative? I know Linsoul and Penon but their prices are at MSRP and hardly have sales/discounts. Amazon doesn't ship/sell chifi in India. It only outsources for the context KZ ZSN costs ~$23 on Amazon India with no return and warranty 😂 Would be helpful if someone knows and can share other alternatives.


----------



## dharmasteve

Dani157 said:


> Thanks to government of India my AliExpress shopping will be on hold for a foreseeable future as the app is banned. Do anyone know other platforms or sites as AliExpress alternative? I know Linsoul and Penon but their prices are at MSRP and hardly have sales/discounts. Amazon doesn't ship/sell chifi in India. It only outsources for the context KZ ZSN costs ~$23 on Amazon India with no return and warranty 😂 Would be helpful if someone knows and can share other alternatives.


That is really sad. India is a beautiful country that gave 'Ahimsa' to the world. Have travelled it many, many times. We are lucky in the world to have Chinese ChiFi. We are lucky in the world to have Indian philosophy. The philosophy will last longer and with more meaning.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dharmasteve said:


> That is really sad. India is a beautiful country that gave 'Ahimsa' to the world. Have travelled it many, many times. We are lucky in the world to have Chinese ChiFi. We are lucky in the world to have Indian philosophy. The philosophy will last longer and with more meaning.



Totally agree with your points. Hopefully this tension subsides soon and everything returns to the normal.


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> Thanks to government of India my AliExpress shopping will be on hold for a foreseeable future as the app is banned. Do anyone know other platforms or sites as AliExpress alternative? I know Linsoul and Penon but their prices are at MSRP and hardly have sales/discounts. Amazon doesn't ship/sell chifi in India. It only outsources for the context KZ ZSN costs ~$23 on Amazon India with no return and warranty 😂 Would be helpful if someone knows and can share other alternatives.



It's a big shame that politics higher up give the general public the short end of the stick.

I have some friends from India who use a freight forwarding service to get Aliexpress gear. Or maybe try places like HIFIGO, KeepHIFI, shoppee, and Linsoul/Penon as above.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ironbrewer said:


> Well I decided to order both the KZ BA10 and the Hisenior T2U. The T2U is still $79 US shipped to your door. Any Idea how long they take to ship to the US?


Hum...nice choice,it would be interesting to compare timbre of both, as they don't same ba models.

Mine arrive via DHL.....it was fast but costy (31$ cad scam fees)....I'm from Canada so I can't tell for US sorry. Just hope you dont have extra fees, if its not DHL it could take longer for sure...


----------



## brsdrgn

Dani157 said:


> Thanks to government of India my AliExpress shopping will be on hold for a foreseeable future as the app is banned. Do anyone know other platforms or sites as AliExpress alternative? I know Linsoul and Penon but their prices are at MSRP and hardly have sales/discounts. Amazon doesn't ship/sell chifi in India. It only outsources for the context KZ ZSN costs ~$23 on Amazon India with no return and warranty 😂 Would be helpful if someone knows and can share other alternatives.


Can't you use VPN? Or tor browser and keep shopping on AE? Do they have a system to distinguish thag you made shopping from AE?


----------



## ironbrewer

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum...nice choice,it would be interesting to compare timbre of both, as they don't same ba models.
> 
> Mine arrive via DHL.....it was fast but costy (31$ cad scam fees)....I'm from Canada so I can't tell for US sorry. Just hope you dont have extra fees, if its not DHL it could take longer for sure...


I just couldn't bring myself to spend $30 for faster shipping. I will let you guys know how long it takes with free shipping from Hisenior.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ironbrewer said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to spend $30 for faster shipping. I will let you guys know how long it takes with free shipping from Hisenior.


you do well. you avoid DHL abusive fees this way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, no sub-100$....but anybody got a KBEAR BELIEVE pair on hand??

Ive rarely been as obsess by an IEM than with those....because i gaga about Pure Beryllium. I know what it can achieve in term of effortless transient response...and it aint BS.


----------



## ce3eoa

Dani157 said:


> Thanks to government of India my AliExpress shopping will be on hold for a foreseeable future as the app is banned. Do anyone know other platforms or sites as AliExpress alternative? I know Linsoul and Penon but their prices are at MSRP and hardly have sales/discounts. Amazon doesn't ship/sell chifi in India. It only outsources for the context KZ ZSN costs ~$23 on Amazon India with no return and warranty 😂 Would be helpful if someone knows and can share other alternatives.


I would recommend Linsoul, they have real good deals, and their shipping is very reliable and fast


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

brsdrgn said:


> Can't you use VPN? Or tor browser and keep shopping on AE? Do they have a system to distinguish thag you made shopping from AE?



I use Tor in general but there is a note on the home page which indirectly states that all services are discontinued. And this will definitely impact disputes. And without consumer protection, Aliexpress is as good as lottery. I can still access my account via a VPN but the overall appeal is now a bummer


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> It's a big shame that politics higher up give the general public the short end of the stick.
> 
> I have some friends from India who use a freight forwarding service to get Aliexpress gear. Or maybe try places like HIFIGO, KeepHIFI, shoppee, and Linsoul/Penon as above.



Shoppee doesn't ship to India. But will check other portals. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way, no sub-100$....but anybody got a KBEAR BELIEVE pair on hand??
> 
> Ive rarely been as obsess by an IEM than with those....because i gaga about Pure Beryllium. I know what it can achieve in term of effortless transient response...and it aint BS.





NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way, no sub-100$....but anybody got a KBEAR BELIEVE pair on hand??
> 
> Ive rarely been as obsess by an IEM than with those....because i gaga about Pure Beryllium. I know what it can achieve in term of effortless transient response...and it aint BS.



Yeah I almost pulled the trigger on 11.11. The price was around $110 with all the coupons, which is quite attempting for a pure beryllium new release. I decided to wait for more feedbacks, and ended up going with MT300 + Cyberfox T1 as the alternative purchase. 

There's a bit skepticism over the 'pure berryium' claim, as the material cost is very high for earphones of this price range. There's some reviewer asked for pictures of the driver diagram, Kbear never replied. But who cares if they actually sound good. Based on the graphs that found online. Believe still shares a bit similarity with Kbear Diamond. Probably a bit less bass and different treble characteristics for a big V. 











Graphs credited to Jürgen Kraus/Audioreviews.org


I also found them similar to Moondrop SSR for mid range graphs. Of course with elevated bass and far extended treble. I'm still on the fence because of that huge recession around 1K, but they are probably technical superior, and also aesthetic pleasing.


----------



## Nimweth

I have just ordered the Openheart resin IEMs off Ali Express (£22). I chose the purple version. Looking forward to these!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 2, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> Yeah I almost pulled the trigger on 11.11. The price was around $110 with all the coupons, which is quite attempting for a pure beryllium new release. I decided to wait for more feedbacks, and ended up going with MT300 + Cyberfox T1 as the alternative purchase.
> 
> There's a bit skepticism over the 'pure berryium' claim, as the material cost is very high for earphones of this price range. There's some reviewer asked for pictures of the driver diagram, Kbear never replied. But who cares if they actually sound good. Based on the graphs that found online. Believe still shares a bit similarity with Kbear Diamond. Probably a bit less bass and different treble characteristics for a big V.
> 
> ...



Your right, im one of those dude asking for a picture.

It seem BGGAR do a tear down of Believe to show the driver....which indeed have the look of pure Bery. Crazy! But this doesnt promise perfect sound either. As i have on hand Final A8K which show the true speed potential or pure Bery, i will do obsessive comparison.

I like the Diamond, even more with Inversed KZ Starlines (with shorted nozzle tube). I think Believe is suppose to be wamer a bit.

For SSR, i never wanna try them cause i dont like Spaceship...so, well, the graph tell you some stuffs, but shoutyness can have to do with transient response speed too, resonance etc...

for now, Believe impressions i read are rather positive, but vague so....for example Jurgen say it got too much mid bass boost...Larry say it have some metallic timbre somewhere...both say it need serious AMPING too....hum


----------



## HerrXRDS (Dec 2, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> There's a bit skepticism over the 'pure berryium' claim, as the material cost is very high for earphones of this price range. There's some reviewer asked for pictures of the driver diagram, Kbear never replied. But who cares if they actually sound good. Based on the graphs that found online. Believe still shares a bit similarity with Kbear Diamond. Probably a bit less bass and different treble characteristics for a big V.



Beryllium foil is only a few $ / kilo and you can stamp thousands of diaphragms out of a kilo of foil. I take the tooling and manufacturing process is the expensive part. IMO once you have those figured out it shouldn't be any more expensive than PET or other materials.


----------



## baskingshark

Kumonomukou said:


> Yeah I almost pulled the trigger on 11.11. The price was around $110 with all the coupons, which is quite attempting for a pure beryllium new release. I decided to wait for more feedbacks, and ended up going with MT300 + Cyberfox T1 as the alternative purchase.
> 
> There's a bit skepticism over the 'pure berryium' claim, as the material cost is very high for earphones of this price range. There's some reviewer asked for pictures of the driver diagram, Kbear never replied. But who cares if they actually sound good. Based on the graphs that found online. Believe still shares a bit similarity with Kbear Diamond. Probably a bit less bass and different treble characteristics for a big V.
> 
> ...



We are discussing about the KBEAR BElieve in the dedicated KBEAR thread. I wrote a small impressions here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/page-44#post-16012375

BGGAR also has done a formal review about it, in the link above.

The KBEAR BElieve does look similar in shells and graphs to the KBEAR Diamond, I have both and they are quite different sounding. I have a feeling for beryllium type gear, the graphs may sound quite different from conventional drivers due to their faster transients. Diamond is bassier and more V shaped (when same source/tips are used), with the midbass having some bleed in the Diamond. Diamond is also a bit hotter in the upper mids for me.

One thing is the KBEAR BElieve needs amping, as per the low 98 dB sensitivity. Using a low powered smartphone or underpowered source makes the bass muddy and congested. The Final E5000 is similar in sounding muddy when not amped, it also has a low sensitivity, so for folks who don't have adequate amping on hand, it might be wiser to look for an alternative IEM.


----------



## superuser1

Dani157 said:


> Thanks to government of India my AliExpress shopping will be on hold for a foreseeable future as the app is banned. Do anyone know other platforms or sites as AliExpress alternative? I know Linsoul and Penon but their prices are at MSRP and hardly have sales/discounts. Amazon doesn't ship/sell chifi in India. It only outsources for the context KZ ZSN costs ~$23 on Amazon India with no return and warranty 😂 Would be helpful if someone knows and can share other alternatives.


My app and web access to AE is still working. Which ISP are you using? However, the authorities are charging so much customs import duty its insane at times. I know people who paid 60% of the MRP


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> We are discussing about the KBEAR BElieve in the dedicated KBEAR thread. I wrote a small impressions here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kb-ear-audio-impressions-thread.912673/page-44#post-16012375
> 
> BGGAR also has done a formal review about it, in the link above.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Yes I check Chris review...and yours....and both LUNA comparison doesnt come to same conclusion but thats normal...i really enjoy its Beleive tearing appart: RESPECT.

In fact, my expectation begin to go lower now. Especially because you underline that all technicalities of LUNA are from another league. In term of transient, Luna is notably inferiorr to Final A8K so i wasnt blown away. The Believe tuner say he purposedly intended to slower the transient response, which make make utterly confuse....is it the low sensitivity choice? Dunno...But the goal of using a pure beryllium diaphragm is to take advantage of its fast flexibility property IMO

Have you the NFaudio NM2+? If so, how did they compare?? I'm curious about a comparison with the HZsound Mirror too, because it have crrazy fast transient response for a sub-50$ DD iem.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Interesting. Yes I check Chris review...and yours....and both LUNA comparison doesnt come to same conclusion but thats normal...i really enjoy its Beleive tearing appart: RESPECT.
> 
> In fact, my expectation begin to go lower now. Especially because you underline that all technicalities of LUNA are from another league. In term of transient, Luna is notably inferiorr to Final A8K so i wasnt blown away. The Believe tuner say he purposedly intended to slower the transient response, which make make utterly confuse....is it the low sensitivity choice? Dunno...But the goal of using a pure beryllium diaphragm is to take advantage of its fast flexibility property IMO
> 
> Have you the NFaudio NM2+? If so, how did they compare?? I'm curious about a comparison with the HZsound Mirror too, because it have crrazy fast transient response for a sub-50$ DD iem.



The LUNA and Final A8000 are faster in transients than the BElieve, and better in technicalities too. I think BGGAR didn't mention about the technicalities of LUNA versus BElieve in his video, just that he didn't like the tonality of the LUNA's mids and treble. LUNA does have a subbass and treble rolloff. Yep. also agree the A8000 has better technicalities than the LUNA too, when the A8000 is amped properly. But it may not be fair to compare the $150ish USD BElieve to the $1700 LUNA and $2000 A8000, but I think the BElieve can hit about 70% of the LUNA's technical performance, which is really amazing considering it costs 10% of the price. The LUNA has a bigger soundstage than BElieve too and isn't as power hungry. Perhaps the beryllium diaphragm is not only for fast transients but also for better EQing, these beryllium sets can take massive EQ especially at the bass with no distortion.

I don't have the NM2+ unfortunately, but if you get the BElieve I surely look forward to your comparisons with the NM2+, those seem to be around the same price range and are hyped single DD types.

I haven't done A/B testing between HZSound Heart Mirror and BElieve, but I will go back later to compare the 2. HZSound Heart Mirror is another underrated gem that has fast transients yeah, more people should know about it. It has superb timbre and nice forward vocals without shoutiness, a damn tough line to balance but the Heart Mirror does it well.


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your right, im one of those dude asking for a picture.
> 
> It seem BGGAR do a tear down of Believe to show the driver....which indeed have the look of pure Bery. Crazy! But this doesnt promise perfect sound either. As i have on hand Final A8K which show the true speed potential or pure Bery, i will do obsessive comparison.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the extra info! I'm not a fan of SSR either, I found them less engaging & sound small. I agree with everything you said, except I choose not to follow BGGAR after witnessing a few incidents & contradictories in his video. I know we're supposed to keep open minded in this hobby, but it is what it is lol.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> My app and web access to AE is still working. Which ISP are you using? However, the authorities are charging so much customs import duty its insane at times. I know people who paid 60% of the MRP



Actually I just migrated to a new phone and while restoring my apps, Aliexpress didn't work. Web access is fine but there is a notice on the home page. And half of the pages don't open. Also, even I have heard people being charged insane duty amounts. So all in all it's the beginning of the end. HPZ is one option but deals there are not that great and 90% items are out of stock😆


----------



## trumpethead

Nimweth said:


> I have just ordered the Openheart resin IEMs off Ali Express (£22). I chose the purple version. Looking forward to these!


I'm still debating on these. Like the resin and the purple color, but not Like I Need another iem.. Sigh


----------



## superuser1

Dani157 said:


> Actually I just migrated to a new phone and while restoring my apps, Aliexpress didn't work. Web access is fine but there is a notice on the home page. And half of the pages don't open. Also, even I have heard people being charged insane duty amounts. So all in all *it's the beginning of the end*. HPZ is one option but deals there are not that great and 90% items are out of stock😆


My thoughts exactly... if I were HPZ i would take advantage of the situation but sadly they need a lesson or two about demand and supply


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> Appreciate the extra info! I'm not a fan of SSR either, I found them less engaging & sound small. I agree with everything you said, except I choose not to follow BGGAR after witnessing a few incidents & contradictories in his video. I know we're supposed to keep open minded in this hobby, but it is what it is lol.


Woooooo mate....don't get me wrong....its the very first video in 2020 that i check from him. This proove how ''crack head'' i became about my Believe curiosity. Craving always for new impressions. Anxiously. Indeed, he as done quite violent things to people I know, not me cause im not a big shot reviewer i guess. But i dont want to open this ranting door again. I'm just happy that somebody open the Beleive and show its drivers THAT soon. 

So you have the SSR? Is it as Shouty as people say? I cant handle muted bass like the Hifiman RE600...or Spaceship....but I will give a try to the SSP which is the one that caught my attention in first place.

HZsound Mirror seem to be what SSR dream to be but cant achieve.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The LUNA and Final A8000 are faster in transients than the BElieve, and better in technicalities too. I think BGGAR didn't mention about the technicalities of LUNA versus BElieve in his video, just that he didn't like the tonality of the LUNA's mids and treble. LUNA does have a subbass and treble rolloff. Yep. also agree the A8000 has better technicalities than the LUNA too, when the A8000 is amped properly. But it may not be fair to compare the $150ish USD BElieve to the $1700 LUNA and $2000 A8000, but I think the BElieve can hit about 70% of the LUNA's technical performance, which is really amazing considering it costs 10% of the price. The LUNA has a bigger soundstage than BElieve too and isn't as power hungry. Perhaps the beryllium diaphragm is not only for fast transients but also for better EQing, these beryllium sets can take massive EQ especially at the bass with no distortion.
> 
> I don't have the NM2+ unfortunately, but if you get the BElieve I surely look forward to your comparisons with the NM2+, those seem to be around the same price range and are hyped single DD types.
> 
> I haven't done A/B testing between HZSound Heart Mirror and BElieve, but I will go back later to compare the 2. HZSound Heart Mirror is another underrated gem that has fast transients yeah, more people should know about it. It has superb timbre and nice forward vocals without shoutiness, a damn tough line to balance but the Heart Mirror does it well.



Yes, like with the Blon BL03 i review very soon, i was expecting an hysterical hyper to put a brighter spot light on those superb HZsound Mirror. I mean, everything is perfect. Cause for once you got the WHOLE package: excellent construction. Small and comfy. Sturdy and sexy. With nice enough SPC cable. Nice choice of ear tips. Nice case etc..which would have worth nothing if it wasnt a reflection of how they sound: refined, crisp, clean, bright with realist timbre and no sibilance of harshness, all well balanced and even if the graph doesnt promise bass, its there and dig deep, especially well amped cause these drivers can handle high power. Indeed, with fowards vocal that is well centered and separated. Excellent imaging and transparency too. Another way i conclude a driver is fast is when sub and kick is well separated from each other, which the Mirror did impressively well.

Have you try the BQEYZ KC2? Another extremely underatted gems...been around for long now.


----------



## unifutomaki

I am very happy with the SSP. While it is still on the bright/analytical side, the bass is very well executed and helps to balance out the overall sound by a significant margin coming from the SSR. The best part is that none of the things that the SSR already did well - detailed, nuanced mids; brilliant, sparkly treble - are compromised by the fast and tight bass. There will be rumble if the recording calls for it; snare drums snap rather than thud. Imaging, layering and instrument separation remain among the best I've heard below $100.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> I am very happy with the SSP. While it is still on the bright/analytical side, the bass is very well executed and helps to balance out the overall sound by a significant margin coming from the SSR. The best part is that none of the things that the SSR already did well - detailed, nuanced mids; brilliant, sparkly treble - are compromised by the fast and tight bass. There will be rumble if the recording calls for it; snare drums snap rather than thud. Imaging, layering and instrument separation remain among the best I've heard below $100.



Does the 3 kHz region still get shouty at louder volumes (fletcher munson curve)?



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yes, like with the Blon BL03 i review very soon, i was expecting an hysterical hyper to put a brighter spot light on those superb HZsound Mirror. I mean, everything is perfect. Cause for once you got the WHOLE package: excellent construction. Small and comfy. Sturdy and sexy. With nice enough SPC cable. Nice choice of ear tips. Nice case etc..which would have worth nothing if it wasnt a reflection of how they sound: refined, crisp, clean, bright with realist timbre and no sibilance of harshness, all well balanced and even if the graph doesnt promise bass, its there and dig deep, especially well amped cause these drivers can handle high power. Indeed, with fowards vocal that is well centered and separated. Excellent imaging and transparency too. Another way i conclude a driver is fast is when sub and kick is well separated from each other, which the Mirror did impressively well.
> 
> Have you try the BQEYZ KC2? Another extremely underatted gems...been around for long now.



Yep Heart Mirror is a keeper set. Agree 100% with everything u wrote. It truly has the best timbre for acoustic instruments I have heard in a sub $100 set. Even better than BLON BL03 on timbre. It is basslite at the midbass but takes EQ like a champ.

Maybe some nitpicks for the Heart Mirror are that it needs amping, note weight is thin and it has not the widest soundstage, but it has my vote for best $50 usd CHIFI for this year.


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 3, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Does the 3 kHz region still get shouty at louder volumes (fletcher munson curve)?



Honestly? I don't feel that it does. I've put them through my gauntlet of hot shrieking banshee tracks (Charli xcx, Selena Gomez, Avril Lavigne, etc.) and a bunch of weeb music (that can get especially hot with screaming female vocalists and all; take the second track on this album for instance) at a volume that is a couple steps higher than I'd be comfortable listening at, and it is _intense_ but not shouty/harsh/make it stop.

In that respect, the graph looks more scary than it really is.





Edit:

Switching back and forth between the SSR and SSP at the same volume level playing the track "Dead or Alive" in the album linked above from 3:00 onwards, the SSR is certainly harsher and peakier sounding than the SSP to the point that I would want to turn down the volume further on the SSR. Note that this is not a blinded test, but at this point I own both and am unlikely to be selling either of them so I'm not motivated either way lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

unifutomaki said:


> Honestly? I don't feel that it does. I've put them through my gauntlet of hot shrieking banshee tracks (Charli xcx, Selena Gomez, Avril Lavigne, etc.) and a bunch of weeb music (that can get especially hot with screaming female vocalists and all; take the second track on this album for instance) at a volume that is a couple steps higher than I'd be comfortable listening at, and it is _intense_ but not shouty/harsh/make it stop.
> 
> In that respect, the graph looks more scary than it really is.
> 
> ...



Interesting and encouraging. As an intense STARFIELD fan, i'm very excited about the SSP. Your impression match those I read, some telling upper mids is smoother on SSP. Did resolution is on par with both?


----------



## unifutomaki

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Interesting and encouraging. As an intense STARFIELD fan, i'm very excited about the SSP. Your impression match those I read, some telling upper mids is smoother on SSP. Did resolution is on par with both?



Yes, both are similarly resolving to my ears. Maybe people perceive the upper mids to be smoother because the SSP are generally easier to listen to than the SSR across more genres and listening volumes. I already liked the SSR before due to its sheer clarity and strong technicalities, albeit I am a low-volume listener and I have a preference for bright tonality. The SSP adds a precise, textured and well-controlled bass, going for quality over sheer quantity. No bloat or veil was introduced by this tuning. It feels like the true potential of the Super Spaceship driver has been unlocked.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 3, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Woooooo mate....don't get me wrong....its the very first video in 2020 that i check from him. This proove how ''crack head'' i became about my Believe curiosity. Craving always for new impressions. Anxiously. Indeed, he as done quite violent things to people I know, not me cause im not a big shot reviewer i guess. But i dont want to open this ranting door again. I'm just happy that somebody open the Beleive and show its drivers THAT soon.
> 
> So you have the SSR? Is it as Shouty as people say? I cant handle muted bass like the Hifiman RE600...or Spaceship....but I will give a try to the SSP which is the one that caught my attention in first place.
> 
> HZsound Mirror seem to be what SSR dream to be but cant achieve.



Yeah I wouldn't consider SSR TOO shouty as I appreciate certain amount treble details for occasions. The bass isn't muted, it's there if you look for it, texture is fine with some bounce, but definitely not anywhere close to the boomy sound. The bass quantity may not exceed Ety Er4 if you know what I mean. To me, they're just a thin sounding IEM that exposed the short-coming of small drivers(which many earphones were able to concealed that nowadays). I think they'll have similar signature as the spaceship you own, with maybe a bit of tweak/improvement. So bear that in mind. It's a shame as I really liked their design.


----------



## unifutomaki

Kumonomukou said:


> Yeah I wouldn't consider SSR TOO shouty as I appreciate certain amount treble details for occasions. The bass isn't muted, it's there if you look for it, texture is fine with some bounce, but definitely not anywhere close to the boomy sound. The bass quantity may not exceed Ety Er4 if you know what I mean. To me, they're just a thin sounding IEM that exposed the short-coming of small drivers(which many earphones were able to concealed that nowadays). I think they'll have similar signature as the spaceship you own, with maybe a bit of tweak/improvement. So bear that in mind. It's a shame as I really liked their design.



I didn't really find the SSR to be _that_ thin-sounding, but I generally like neutral-bright sound signatures as long as they aren't harsh or tinny. The SSP are definitely not thin-sounding though; spinning some Jessie Ware at the moment and there's a prominent bassline alongside her light, breathy, airy-sounding vocals. Again, I'm not sure I've heard a better rendition from any of my other IEMs (both current, archived and sold).


----------



## dharmasteve

unifutomaki said:


> I didn't really find the SSR to be _that_ thin-sounding, but I generally like neutral-bright sound signatures as long as they aren't harsh or tinny. The SSP are definitely not thin-sounding though; spinning some Jessie Ware at the moment and there's a prominent bassline alongside her light, breathy, airy-sounding vocals. Again, I'm not sure I've heard a better rendition from any of my other IEMs (both current, archived and sold).


I don't have the SSR, but the SSP is one very good IEM to my ears. I do find L Azla or Spiral Dots increase the bass to surprising levels. A little gem of an IEM.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> I don't have the SSR, but the SSP is one very good IEM to my ears. I do find L Azla or Spiral Dots increase the bass to surprising levels. A little gem of an IEM.



I can’t wait for mine!


----------



## sideways

My SSP's came in Monday along with a set of SSR's for my wife. I'm breaking in the SSR's right now and I will say this... the sound does change in the first 100 hours and then slightly smooths out for the next 50 to where it settles. This is an absolutely true fact as it happened with mine as it's happening now with my wife's.

Once done, they are neither bright nor harsh nor thin BUT they are FORWARD sounding and natural. You are sitting front and center stage...first row. Picture yourself sitting in a room listening to some speakers. You are 10ft back lets say. Some speakers will present the soundstage as being in the middle of the room in front of you and probably a tad narrow because of that. Now some speakers will spread themselves across the back wall behind them... very spread out and wide but further away. One like an arena sound the other like an small coffee shop setting. The SSR's are the front table at the coffee shop.

They are intimate and as many said they are not for loud volumes. They are very transparent... feed them crap and they will sound like it... ie really bad 80's recordings LOL!! But they will absolutely shine on pretty much anything else.

I think the bass is at a perfect level for what they are trying to achieve. I have not even taken the SSP's out of the box yet to compare but I have a playlist all ready to go!!

I stated before... one of the best bang items in audio I have ever come across in 35 years of being in the game.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

superuser1 said:


> My thoughts exactly... if I were HPZ i would take advantage of the situation but sadly they need a lesson or two about demand and supply



Totally. Either this or their procurement scale is so low that they only keep 5-10 pieces per product in inventory. They can easily create a niche for them by offering competitive pricing and maintain a decent inventory.


----------



## ironbrewer

Dani157 said:


> Totally. Either this or their procurement scale is so low that they only keep 5-10 pieces per product in inventory. They can easily create a niche for them by offering competitive pricing and maintain a decent inventory.




If they have the financial resources to obtain that inventory. I'm sure it would not be cheap at first.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ironbrewer said:


> If they have the financial resources to obtain that inventory. I'm sure it would not be cheap at first.



If they procure stuff in bulk from China I'm sure their margins will be fantastic despite selling them competitively. For TOTL level gear, I agree it's a huge investment and in a market like India it would be a hard sell and a dead investment which will block monies.


----------



## lgcubana (Dec 4, 2020)

Nevermind, I forgot that the store that I was referencing is banned.


----------



## ld100

Anything that has FIIO FH3 darker vibe but more musical and costs less? And maybe more drivers? Also, does anyone know where to get cable similar to Fiio's?


----------



## Kumonomukou

trumpethead said:


> I'm still debating on these. Like the resin and the purple color, but not Like I Need another iem.. Sigh



I actually have those purple resin buds you mentioned. They look great, and the cable is nice as well! Are they worth $20? Yeah if you like the built and accessories, or just a nice looking beater set. The overall sound is on the relaxed side. Good passive isolation and sufficient bass, the mid is slightly pushed back, and not super detailed in my opinion. There ain't anything wrong with it, but probably wouldn't wow many of us either.


----------



## seanwee

I'd like to get the moondrop blessing dusk but it'll likely cost a bomb


----------



## whirlwind

Is there anything in the $25-$30 range that has some good bass ?
I need something for work and I don't want to put a lot of money in them as they will be getting roughed up a bit.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Nimweth

whirlwind said:


> Is there anything in the $25-$30 range that has some good bass ?
> I need something for work and I don't want to put a lot of money in them as they will be getting roughed up a bit.
> Thanks for any info.


KBEAR KS2 should suit you.


----------



## whirlwind

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR KS2 should suit you.



Thank you very much, I am going to grab a pair


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Dec 5, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Have you the NFaudio NM2+? If so, how did they compare?? I'm curious about a comparison with the HZsound Mirror too, because it have crrazy fast transient response for a sub-50$ DD iem.



Is there an HZsound thread here? I keep hearing about them, especially the Heart Monitor, and it's piqued my curiosity.

EDIT: I guess it's called Heart Mirror, "Heart Monitor," lol.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Is there an HZsound thread here? I keep hearing about them, especially the Heart Monitor, and it's piqued my curiosity.
> 
> EDIT: I guess it's called Heart Mirror, "Heart Monitor," lol.



Nope there isn't a HZSound thread as far as I'm aware. We can create a thread though if you are keen, so far we have been discussing it here and a bit on the Chinese brands and Discovery threads. I think this brand did have prior releases, but this Heart Mirror really gets my vote for best sub $100 single DD this year.
It is quite a niche tuning and a hidden gem, I do hope that as more people try it, they will get the recognition they deserve. Oh ya, u need an amp with it, sounds meh from a smartphone only.

*
HZSound Heart Mirror pros/cons (TLDR):

Pros*
Beautiful shell. Light and comfortable. Good build.
Fast transients.
Good details, clarity, imaging, instrument separation for a budget single DD.
Neutral bright tuning with very few instances of hot upper mids/lower treble.
Very good timbre for vocals and acoustic instruments. Good for vocal lovers.
Good price to performance ratio.
Generous accessories.

*Cons:*
Shells are fingerprint magnets, can be scratched too.
Bass lite, lacks midbass punch (good news is that it takes to bass EQ well).
Average soundstage height/depth when not amped.
Will need amping to perform optimally.
Thin note weight.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

It does sound interesting. I understand that you've been using it for classical?

Maybe we don't need a dedicated thread, as long as people post interesting HZ they've found here.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> It does sound interesting. I understand that you've been using it for classical?
> 
> Maybe we don't need a dedicated thread, as long as people post interesting HZ they've found here.



I use it mainly for vocal tracks and classical/jazz yes. As it has excellent timbre for vocals and acoustic instruments. I've really heard some fine nuances in vocals that I've not heard in most sub $100 sets. But the best part is that it doesn't sound sibilant or harsh for vocals despite the forward upper frequencies. A lot of CHIFI verge into shouty territory when overly boosting this area.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ld100 said:


> Anything that has FIIO FH3 darker vibe but more musical and costs less? And maybe more drivers? Also, does anyone know where to get cable similar to Fiio's?


BQEYZ KC2 is a cheap FH3 imo


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

And about HZsound Mirror. They do merit a no bs hype. Even if it have a crisp reference like tuning all people that buy them are blown away from what i see. I was worry that first NBBA members that i suggest to buy it find it either too vivid or bass lacking, but he was in awe. And addicted about their tremendous scaling potential for such cheap iem. As well. The bass is excellent and dig deep in a polite yet punchy way. It put to shame any Kz or Trn here...Chifi go to next level with brand like HZ, BQEYZ, Hisenior, Moondrop, NFaudio, TinHifi, KBear(to a less extend).


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> BQEYZ KC2 is a cheap FH3 imo



Damn, this might just quenched my thirst for FH3. I had BQEYZ K2, KC2, and BQ3 in the past. They're all decent, but none became my dailydrivers. I somehow enjoyed KZ ZS7 more in the same batch(My only KZ until recent order of Edx). 

Plus people are talking about FH3's driver flex, and QC issues. Don't know how much of those were true though.


----------



## Slater

Kumonomukou said:


> Damn, this might just quenched my thirst for FH3. I had BQEYZ K2, KC2, and BQ3 in the past. *They're all decent, but none became my dailydrivers. I somehow enjoyed KZ ZS7 more in the same batch*(My only KZ until recent order of Edx).
> 
> Plus people are talking about FH3's driver flex, and QC issues. Don't know how much of those were true though.



ZS7 is awesome


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 6, 2020)

Been giving more ear time to the CCA "woodies" CST this weekend and I can't help but be impressed by the amount of clarity, timbral naturality and coherence you can get in 2020 at such a low cost. It demonstrates that a decent effort at a slight V-shaped single DD tuning is really the way to go for these ultrabudget models, rather than putting out a veritable sea of 1DD-1BA hybrids that invariably end up being harsh and peaky in the upper-mids and treble.





Pros:

12 USD
Comfortable fit
Can be powered by a potato
Punchy bass
Decent detail retrieval
Natural timbre
Non-controversial sound signature
Smooth, non-shouty upper mids
No sibilance
No muddiness
Cons:

Non-existent imaging
In-your-head soundstage that is almost exclusively defined by width rather than depth
Slightly recessed male vocals
Rolled off sub-bass 
Somewhat flat treble


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Been giving more ear time to the CCA "woodies" CST this weekend and I can't help but be impressed by the amount of clarity, timbral naturality and coherence you can get in 2020 at such a low cost. It demonstrates that a decent effort at a slight V-shaped single DD tuning is really the way to go for these ultrabudget models, rather than putting out a veritable sea of 1DD-1BA hybrids that invariably end up being harsh and peaky in the upper-mids and treble.



How does this compare with the Sony MH755?


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 6, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> How does this compare with the Sony MH755?



Very evenly matched in terms of technicalities (imaging is perhaps slightly better on the MH750/5). Tonally, MH750/5 emphasises warmth and smoothness, while CST emphasises clarity and detail. For that reason, I find the MH750/5 more relaxing to listen to when you just want to turn your brain off and not analyse everything. But the CST will sound more lively, which some might prefer when listening on the go.

In Dreams by Fleetwood Mac, the MH750/5 presents drums prominently while cymbals are somewhat recessed. Conversely, the drums take a step back on the CST while cymbals are boosted. Unfortunately the CST's driver can't quite support the tuner's treble ambitions, so the treble is louder but not necessarily more resolving. Mids and vocals are nigh indistinguishable between the two, as is detail retrieval within this frequency range.

Of course, the CST is readily available on the market while the MH750/5 isn't really.


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> ZS7 is awesome


Yes. Great DD bass and the same BAs as the BA10 (also awesome!)


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> Nope there isn't a HZSound thread as far as I'm aware. We can create a thread though if you are keen, so far we have been discussing it here and a bit on the Chinese brands and Discovery threads. I think this brand did have prior releases, but this Heart Mirror really gets my vote for best sub $100 single DD this year.



I notice that the Heart Mirror is going for about $54 CAD when the sale starts.


----------



## Denox123 (Dec 7, 2020)

Another hidden gem from taobao, single DD DQSM Hermit priced at around RMB99, although this look like a final audio fi-ba-ss copycat but dont underestimate its sound, clean & balance tonality, slighly bright with HUGE I mean HYUGEEEEEEEE soundstage, the soundstage & its overall technical performance doesnt make sense at this price point. But it needs extra juice of power to reach it full potential though. If you can get this at online store/taobao just buy it blindly you wont regret it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Denox123 said:


> Another hidden gem from taobao, single DD DQSM Hermit priced at around RMB99, although this look like a final audio fi-ba-ss copycat but dont underestimate its sound, clean & balance tonality, slighly bright with HUGE I mean HYUGEEEEEEEE soundstage, the soundstage & its overall technical performance doesnt make sense at this price point. But it needs extra juice of power to reach it full potential though. If you can get this at online store/taobao just buy it blindly you wont regret it.


Looks like the Moondrop Spaceship to me.


----------



## Denox123

RikudouGoku said:


> Looks like the Moondrop Spaceship to me.


Spaceship is the one who copy the design of final fibass 1st.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Denox123 said:


> Spaceship is the one who copy the design of final fibass 1st.


yeah, you are right. The fibass came out in 2012 (this one? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-fi-ba-ss.15101/reviews) while the spaceship is from 2019(?).


----------



## Denox123

RikudouGoku said:


> yeah, you are right. The fibass came out in 2012 (this one? https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/final-audio-design-fi-ba-ss.15101/reviews) while the spaceship is from 2019(?).


Yes, anyway if you find dqsm hermit on ali express just buy it & be amazed


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Nope there isn't a HZSound thread as far as I'm aware. We can create a thread though if you are keen, so far we have been discussing it here and a bit on the Chinese brands and Discovery threads. I think this brand did have prior releases, but this Heart Mirror really gets my vote for best sub $100 single DD this year.
> It is quite a niche tuning and a hidden gem, I do hope that as more people try it, they will get the recognition they deserve. Oh ya, u need an amp with it, sounds meh from a smartphone only.
> 
> 
> ...



How would it compare to Tin T2 the non plus version? Because the cons are very much in line with T2. Thanks in advance


----------



## dharmasteve (Dec 7, 2020)

baskingshark said:


> Nope there isn't a HZSound thread as far as I'm aware. We can create a thread though if you are keen, so far we have been discussing it here and a bit on the Chinese brands and Discovery threads. I think this brand did have prior releases, but this Heart Mirror really gets my vote for best sub $100 single DD this year.
> It is quite a niche tuning and a hidden gem, I do hope that as more people try it, they will get the recognition they deserve. Oh ya, u need an amp with it, sounds meh from a smartphone only.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, do start an HZsound thread. I only very recently checked but they do, as a brand, have some history. I've ordered the 'Heart Mirror' and should have them in a couple of weeks. You and others are really enjoying them and reviewing them well. What is amazing is we are talking about an IEM that costs very little for it's build and features. A unique thread might start to really elevate their status because they are very affordable.


----------



## baskingshark

Dani157 said:


> How would it compare to Tin T2 the non plus version? Because the cons are very much in line with T2. Thanks in advance



I don't have the original Tin T2 with me any more, but IIRC, the HZSound Heart Mirror is much better in fit (especially) and subbass extension and technicalities. Timbre I can't do A/B testing now but I do think the Heart Mirror is better. I also didn't really like the Tin T2 cause it was too bass lite for me.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> I don't have the original Tin T2 with me any more, but IIRC, the HZSound Heart Mirror is much better in fit (especially) and subbass extension and technicalities. Timbre I can't do A/B testing now but I do think the Heart Mirror is better. I also didn't really like the Tin T2 cause it was too bass lite for me.



They're definitely bass light but their timbre is decent. I am thinking of getting them in Chinese New Year sale. Need something to fill in the void of KB100.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Why? What happened to your KB100?


----------



## rakarp

Denox123 said:


> Another hidden gem from taobao, single DD DQSM Hermit priced at around RMB99, although this look like a final audio fi-ba-ss copycat but dont underestimate its sound, clean & balance tonality, slighly bright with HUGE I mean HYUGEEEEEEEE soundstage, the soundstage & its overall technical performance doesnt make sense at this price point. But it needs extra juice of power to reach it full potential though. If you can get this at online store/taobao just buy it blindly you wont regret it.


I Seconded this. If you have a powerful enough DAP or DAC/AMP combo. This is the best IEM (at least for me) under 50USD (and maybe even 100usd) the price to performance ratio didn't makes any sense.


----------



## cappuchino

Just pulled the trigger on a banned brand's new IEM. Anyone else did as well? Sen. KP580?

*Hope this doesn't get deleted by mods.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made an in-depth written review about the 40-USD IEM EA3 from Jade Audio & @FiiO

I thought it was a pretty good overall IEM, pretty punchy and dynamic, good ergonomics, and good details for their 40 USD price point

More in the full article  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2020/12/love-your-pocket-jade-audio-ea3-iems-review.html


----------



## Kumonomukou

sub30 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a banned brand's new IEM. Anyone else did as well? Sen. KP580?
> 
> *Hope this doesn't get deleted by mods.



+1 Got one yesterday.

I wasn't gonna buy them since I've already ordered more buds than I anticipated in the past month(MT300 included), then I saw KP580 listed for $12. Well... I'd get them just for that ceramic housing and screw MMCX alone! The expectation for the sound is LOW, but the design and built is too good for the price!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Why? What happened to your KB100?



Before COVID lockdown, I forgot them in my office. And in my city, work spaces aren't open as of now. So they're biting the dust in my office.


----------



## sochaux

Hello,
I have read the forum with different occasions in the past, but without an account until a few days ago. This is my first post here. I hope it's the right place for my request, being related to chifi IEMs.

I have the Sennheiser CX 300-II Precision Black that has 9 years and it works fine(somewhat light use, _but still_) and 4 years ago I tried Xiaomi Mi Pro (not Pro HD!), this one.
I'm tempted to try some new IEMs although I wouldn't use them too much or often. Plus I consider buying from China and in this case the warranty can't be considered. So I don't think that I want to invest too much.
It will be used with a Tempotec Sonata HD Pro(it's on the way..) and predominantly at home - noise isolation is not important.
The fit is important I think. For example the Xiaomi Mi Pro have too soft ear tips and always feel like they're falling off. I tried some cheap foam tips from Aliexpress, but I'm not sure about them.
I don't have a clear idea about what sound signature I prefer.. At this moment because I read too much in a short period of time I'm afraid of "extremes" and I am inclined to say that I would prefer something more neutral. 
I listen many music genres, but mostly is deep house with instruments and/or vocals. I think that the correct genre could be the organic house / downtempo added recently by beatport with a good description: "deeper, slower, and more meditative shades of house music ". Ethnic/oriental deep house. Something like that.

Something under ~ 50$ (chifi) can be a substantial upgrade for my case?

There are so many options, but unfortunately I can't buy them all to try. 
I have read each brand's thread(posts from the last 1-2 weekes, at least) and a lot of reviews during the last 5-7 days. My head is spinning.
- TinHIFI T2 Plus seems to be a good option at ~ 40$ now. Maybe it is my first option because it is the only one that I find with the possibility to be shipped from EU at about 45$. So it arrives faster and without other import taxes/customs duties.
- HZSound Heart Mirror is somewhat neutral from what I have seen. ~ 40$ now. Maybe I could like it?
- BLON 01(as a very budget option, but seems to be very appreciated), 03, 05s
- Moondrop SSR or SSP
- KZ ZSX and maybe ZAX or ASF?
- CCA CA16
- TRN V90s
And others that are less popular for me at this moment.
I think I need to calm down a bit and read more about each option. 

At the end I'm just curios, TRI Starsea bellow 90$ now (plus import taxes/customs duties) which is out of my budget... is it really worth double the price from the above list?

Thank you!


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 9, 2020)

Kumonomukou said:


> +1 Got one yesterday.
> 
> I wasn't gonna buy them since I've already ordered more buds than I anticipated in the past month(MT300 included), then I saw KP580 listed for $12. Well... I'd get them just for that ceramic housing and screw MMCX alone! The expectation for the sound is LOW, but the design and built is too good for the price!


Some say it's DeeTee6 sounding... and the tips they come with scandalously and seriously look like BGVP A07 tips. They even share the same shell with the DN2. Got mine for $10 then bought a JCally JC08S cable for $4. Seems like a bargain to me 🧐 Pic not mine.


----------



## cappuchino

sochaux said:


> Hello,
> I have read the forum with different occasions in the past, but without an account until a few days ago. This is my first post here. I hope it's the right place for my request, being related to chifi IEMs.
> 
> I have the Sennheiser CX 300-II Precision Black that has 9 years and it works fine(somewhat light use, _but still_) and 4 years ago I tried Xiaomi Mi Pro (not Pro HD!), this one.
> ...


I don't have the Heart Mirror, but I was planning to buy them. Among your picks, those have the best package overall. The cable they come with isn't like what you find under $50. They include a case and the tips look like Sony Hybrid tips. Tagging fellow NBBA @NymPHONOmaniac for confirmation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

sub30 said:


> I don't have the Heart Mirror, but I was planning to buy them. Among your picks, those have the best package overall. The cable they come with isn't like what you find under $50. They include a case and the tips look like Sony Hybrid tips. Tagging fellow NBBA @NymPHONOmaniac for confirmation.


Yep, you got full package some 100$ IEM cant deliver. And for the sound, its more like some 200$ IEM cant deliver that level of technicalities.

But AMPING NEED isnt urban legend...its f mandatory.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

sub30 said:


> Some say it's DeeTee6 sounding... and the tips they come with scandalously and seriously look like BGVP A07 tips. They even share the same shell with the DN2. Got mine for $10 then bought a JCally JC08S cable for $4. Seems like a bargain to me 🧐 Pic not mine.


Man, tell me more about those 580! Hows bass? Timbre? Vocal? Treble??

Seem like great bargain indeed!


----------



## Ruben123

So is there some new Havi already? Still rocking with them 2015 IEM as Vivo 800s, Urbanfuns, some KZs, Monoprices and of course the Havis, but Havi still the very favourite.


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 9, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Man, tell me more about those 580! Hows bass? Timbre? Vocal? Treble??
> 
> Seem like great bargain indeed!


Ordered it yesterday, bro. Should arrive by Monday hopefully.


----------



## whirlwind

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR KS2 should suit you.



I just wanted to say thanks for the advice. These arrived yesterday and the sound is pretty darn impressive when you consider the price.
Happy with the low end also, which is a nice plus.

Is there also a cheap pair of ear buds that sound similar ?  My wife does not like how these fit in the ear , she prefers just the tip going in.
The KBEAR KS2 fit my ears fine.


----------



## Nimweth

whirlwind said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the advice. These arrived yesterday and the sound is pretty darn impressive when you consider the price.
> Happy with the low end also, which is a nice plus.
> 
> Is there also a cheap pair of ear buds that sound similar ?  My wife does not like how these fit in the ear , she prefers just the tip going in.
> The KBEAR KS2 fit my ears fine.


I do not know about ear buds, but you could try posting a question in the "Earbuds Roundup" thread.


----------



## baskingshark

whirlwind said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the advice. These arrived yesterday and the sound is pretty darn impressive when you consider the price.
> Happy with the low end also, which is a nice plus.
> 
> Is there also a cheap pair of ear buds that sound similar ?  My wife does not like how these fit in the ear , she prefers just the tip going in.
> The KBEAR KS2 fit my ears fine.



HE150 Pro. Very V shaped and big bass like the KS2, but better timbre. It as a 150 ohm impedance though, needs amping (and the cable is non detachable). Goes about 20 bucks during sales.


----------



## whirlwind

Nimweth said:


> I do not know about ear buds, but you could try posting a question in the "Earbuds Roundup" thread.



Maybe ear buds was the wrong term...looking for something like this style, or something similar.


----------



## baskingshark

whirlwind said:


> Maybe ear buds was the wrong term...looking for something like this style, or something similar.



Those are bullet shape IEMs.

U can check out the Kinera Tyr, Audiosense TX15 or Final E500/1000/2000/3000 for bullet shape sets around that price.


----------



## whirlwind

baskingshark said:


> Those are bullet shape IEMs.
> 
> U can check out the Kinera Tyr, Audiosense TX15 or Final E500/1000/2000/3000 for bullet shape sets around that price.



OK, bullet shaped  IEM it is. Do these need amped also....looking to use just off of a clip zip


----------



## whirlwind

baskingshark said:


> Those are bullet shape IEMs.
> 
> U can check out the Kinera Tyr, Audiosense TX15 or Final E500/1000/2000/3000 for bullet shape sets around that price.



thanks , any idea which has the best bass, in quality and amount


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 10, 2020)

whirlwind said:


> OK, bullet shaped  IEM it is. Do these need amped also....looking to use just off of a clip zip




One thing to note about these bullet style IEMs, they generally have microphonics when the cable rubs on the shirt. So it might be good to get a shirt clip to prevent the cable from swinging. Wearing IEMs over the ears does alleviate the microphonics somewhat, but bullet shape stuff seems easier for laymen to insert in the ears, so pros and cons with this design.

Amping depends on the sensitivity value of the IEM (and to some extent the impedance). Higher sensitivity sets, ballpark figure > 106 dB/mW generally need not be amped compared to those with lower sensitivity. Generally planar drivers and single dynamic driver types also scale better with amping compared to multi BA types also. So that is independent of design of IEM.

Interestingly, we had this discussion in the BLON thread yesterday, does it make economic sense to use a more expensive amp with say a sub $20 set like the BLON BL01 to let it scale better? Is that the tail wagging the dog or the dog wagging the tail?




whirlwind said:


> thanks , any idea which has the best bass, in quality and amount



I would say the Final E3000 in terms of bass quantity. But the quality isn't the best as it is a bit slow and muddy. Final E3000 needs amping though, very power hungry set. Quality of bass wise, probably the Final E1000/2000, those don't have a muddy or high quantity of bass as the E3000.

All these are non detachable cables, so they may be a point of failure down the line, and may be a dealbreaker for some.


----------



## whirlwind

baskingshark said:


> One thing to note about these bullet style IEMs, they generally have microphonics when the cable rubs on the shirt. So it might be good to get a shirt clip to prevent the cable from swinging. Wearing IEMs over the ears does alleviate the microphonics somewhat, but bullet shape stuff seems easier for laymen to insert in the ears, so pros and cons with this design.
> 
> Amping depends on the sensitivity value of the IEM (and to some extent the impedance). Higher sensitivity sets, ballpark figure > 106 dB/mW generally need not be amped compared to those with lower sensitivity. Generally planar drivers and single dynamic driver types also scale better with amping compared to multi BA types also. So that is independent of design of IEM.
> 
> ...



All that I have tried, non have had detachable cables and this is why they all died. I am just using them for work and they get thrashed around some, so I hate to out too much money in them as it is really not critical listening...I do like my bass though. Maybe I will see if I can find something that the cable could be replaced.


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 10, 2020)

whirlwind said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the advice. These arrived yesterday and the sound is pretty darn impressive when you consider the price.
> Happy with the low end also, which is a nice plus.
> 
> Is there also a cheap pair of ear buds that sound similar ?  My wife does not like how these fit in the ear , she prefers just the tip going in.
> The KBEAR KS2 fit my ears fine.


Ah, if you want bullet shaped IEMs you could try TRN M10. Good bass and well balanced profile. Detachable cable as well.


----------



## whirlwind

Nimweth said:


> Ah, if you want bullet shaped IEMs you could try TRN M10. Good bass and well balanced profile.


Awesome...thank you


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

sochaux
[QUOTE="whirlwind said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the advice. These arrived yesterday and the sound is pretty darn impressive when you consider the price.
> Happy with the low end also, which is a nice plus.
> 
> Is there also a cheap pair of ear buds that sound similar ?  My wife does not like how these fit in the ear , she prefers just the tip going in.
> The KBEAR KS2 fit my ears fine.



*TINGO TC200* is the very best earbuds money can buy under 10$. The hype is overwhelming on NBBA. 100% happy consumer. Warm, bassy, coherent with immense soundstage, good imaging and beautifull vocal. Similar to Koss KPH30i tonality. Very open sounding. Not that hard to drive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

whirlwind said:


> thanks , any idea which has the best bass, in quality and amount


+1 for Final E serie.

E3K is the one with more bass quantity and smoother, more laid back of the E line. 
My 2 favorite is 2K and 5K. 
2K is the brighter one, but have good bass punch too.


----------



## Leo-rume

whirlwind said:


> she prefers just the tip going in.


Hmmmm. Sounds like you've got much bigger problems to worry about buddy.


----------



## whirlwind

Leo-rume said:


> Hmmmm. Sounds like you've got much bigger problems to worry about buddy.


Ha


----------



## ld100

Leo-rume said:


> Hmmmm. Sounds like you've got much bigger problems to worry about buddy.



Best post ever!


----------



## JEHL

Curious me wants to experience if there's such thing as a gaming IEM, but as before my budget limit is about $50 give or take.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 11, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *TINGO TC200* is the very best earbuds money can buy under 10$. The hype is overwhelming on NBBA. 100% happy consumer. Warm, bassy, coherent with immense soundstage, good imaging and beautifull vocal. Similar to Koss KPH30i tonality. Very open sounding. Not that hard to drive.



I know the tingo TC200 is hyped to the moon, but it is the least used of all my earbuds. The timbre is quite off for acoustic instruments. No doubt it has very good imaging and soundstage and tonality is not bad, but my first priority goes to timbre.

For the $4 usd I bought it I think I am being overly nitpicky, it does excel at most other areas and has good price to performance ratio. Different strokes for different folks.

Kinda reminds me of another hyped banned tribid iem with a piezo (non pro version). $16 usd, great soundstage and imaging but also bad timbre.



JEHL said:


> Curious me wants to experience if there's such thing as a gaming IEM, but as before my budget limit is about $50 give or take.



I'm not into gaming, but my gaming friends swear by the final E500. They say it has great imaging and is good for binuaral songs and gaming. Though perhaps headphones may be better for gaming as they tend to have better soundstage than iems.


----------



## whirlwind

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR KS2 should suit you.



I listened to these all day at work yesterday...pretty impressive what $25 will get you these days.
I just ordered a pair for my brother in-law for Christmas


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> I know the tingo TC200 is hyped to the moon, but it is the least used of all my earbuds. The timbre is quite off for acoustic instruments. No doubt it has very good imaging and soundstage and tonality is not bad, but my first priority goes to timbre.
> 
> For the $4 usd I bought it I think I am being overly nitpicky, it does excel at most other areas and has good price to performance ratio. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> ...



I'm obsess about Timbre too, what kind of acoustic instrument you talk? Guitar? Treble lack sparkle and details, its rather laid back on top. Both Male&Female vocal are full and very natural. Not too textured (or grainy) so it keep transparent density. 
In fact, im unsure that both Tingo TC200 selling at different price (5-8$) have the same drivers or tuning...i only use the 8$ version, very often since like 2 years...
I adore the smooth timbre of mine. And the other pair i have, i give it to my brother without much burn in...might have to order another one to confirm my troubling impressions.


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I'm obsess about Timbre too, what kind of acoustic instrument you talk? Guitar? Treble lack sparkle and details, its rather laid back on top. Both Male&Female vocal are full and very natural. Not too textured (or grainy) so it keep transparent density.
> In fact, im unsure that both Tingo TC200 selling at different price (5-8$) have the same drivers or tuning...i only use the 8$ version, very often since like 2 years...
> I adore the smooth timbre of mine. And the other pair i have, i give it to my brother without much burn in...might have to order another one to confirm my troubling impressions.



I remember having Tingo TC200 4+ years ago. It was a pleasant earbuds listening experience. Don't remember too much details. The impression was clean/nothing wrong/not too much of bass. I'd also recommend getting the version with actual Tingo logo on the jack. It might cost few bucks more, but at least you're more likely to get what you looking for.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 11, 2020)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I'm obsess about Timbre too, what kind of acoustic instrument you talk? Guitar? Treble lack sparkle and details, its rather laid back on top. Both Male&Female vocal are full and very natural. Not too textured (or grainy) so it keep transparent density.
> In fact, im unsure that both Tingo TC200 selling at different price (5-8$) have the same drivers or tuning...i only use the 8$ version, very often since like 2 years...
> I adore the smooth timbre of mine. And the other pair i have, i give it to my brother without much burn in...might have to order another one to confirm my troubling impressions.



It is not about smoothness, laid back, lack sparkle, *those describe tonality, not timbre*.

I would define timbral accuracy as what lets us tell apart a musical instrument or voice, even when they are hitting the same note at the same fundamental pitch and loudness. In other words, does a violin sound like a real life violin on this earbud/IEM? Vocals and guitars are good in timbre on the TC200, but I do play in a band and I really find the stringed, brass and woodwind instruments on the Tingo TC200 is off, similar to a banned tribid piezo selling at $16 USD (non pro). Mind you these two sets have very good soundstages and imaging and technical performance, and have excellent price to performance ratio, and the target curve on the T200 is very nice, just that I'm a bit troubled by the instrumental timbre on it.
I think I'm just being nitpicky, and not everybody is particular about instrumental timbre and I guess it also depends on the music genres one listens to. Different strokes for different folks as they say.

But yeah maybe u are right about different drivers. They sell under Fengru brand also if I'm not wrong. Also QC is not the best in budget CHIFI as we know, so perhaps unit variation? I tried burning it in for a week, still same instrumental timbre. I'm gonna be giving away my TC200 soon to a friend, he listens to mostly EDM and rock, so maybe he can make use of it.


----------



## Slater (Dec 11, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> I have just ordered the Openheart resin IEMs off Ali Express (£22). I chose the purple version. Looking forward to these!



Just received mine today.

I ordered the transparent blue version (like in the product photos), but to my surprise the shells are now using clear resin. The dynamic driver itself is blue, so I guess the earphone is still technically blue. But I like the look of the full transparent blue resin much better. I have no clue if the purple color has been changed or not.

The sound is decent for the price. They are v shaped, with the low end being dominant. Bass is not detailed and crisply defined; it’s basically like a wall of low/fi bass. There is bass bleed into the midrange. The mids are quite good, despite being recessed. Treble is thin sounding, and a bit splashy/metallic/shimmering at times. Cymbals sound pretty meh. Soundstage is good, and isolation is excellent. The mmcx sockets are good quality, and have the little white reinforcement piece inside, which is quite impressive for the price. I have much more expensive earphones that use cheap and weaker mmcx sockets, so kudos to Openheart for using high quality sockets that will survive repeated cable changes. Fit and finish are perfect, with not a single flaw, scratch, or bubble to be found. Whoever is making these (likely Tiandirenhe) has impressive production capabilities.

So all in all, they are a nice beater pair that fit well, isolate great, have quality mmcx sockets, nice accessories, and sound decent/average. All for under $20. The build and presentation seems on par with an earphone costing 2-3xs more.

They would make great budget stage monitors, for aspiring musicians, teenagers, students, or people just starting out on their HeadFi journey.

_BTW, I got the version with no cable, so I’m using my own copper/silver bi-color mmcx cable. Also using non stock tips (Starlines). Just thought I’d throw that out there. It’s possible with some tip rolling to wider bore tips I can tweak the sound. So be aware that my impressions above are initial OOTB with only an hour or so of listening time and no tip rolling._


----------



## whirlwind

I have a question. I have the KBEAR KS2 and love it.

What will I get with the KZ ZS10 Pro and the KBEAR Lark that would be an upgrade from the KBEAR KS2

Thanks for any info.


----------



## sideways

Quick little update on the SSP's... about 120ish hours of burn-in I'm going through a playlist this morning. First impression... more people will like them... second impression they are not as special as the SSR's!! I will throw this out there and say not even in the ballpark.

To expand... by increasing the bass presence they lose that magical midrange... they are not as forward or as insightful... that whole tuning has changed. They've become more mainstream and don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with that.

I'm not going to bash them because I think they'll get more attention now and I think for what Moondrop did for the price is very good but they are not going to be my desktop go to... that is going firmly to the SSR's which I'm going to reiterate in saying they are one of the best audio bargains I've come across in my 35 years of playing the game.

Slater... did you get yours yet?? I'd be interested in knowing if your impressions follow suit.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Dec 12, 2020)

So after almost a month under immense uncertainty, I received my Smabat NCO. I'm addicted to them and have been listening to them for almost 48 hours. And since I'm not much of a believer in burn-in so I'm sharing my impressions.

Below impressions are with stock tips and T2+ silver cable -

Three word summary - Smooth, fun, exquisite.

NCO is what I expected BL-03 to be. Musical, technically adept and refined.

The lows are super crisp and better than anything I've listened in a while in the budget category. It is in a way better than my VS7 in every possible way. Smabat has done splendid job. I usually listen to diverse tracks and in all of them lows are fun but most importantly do not impede mids and sound bloated or muddy. They're super crunchy as crisps.

Mids are lush and are neutralish in nature. Not too boosted or recessed. Male vocals are little better sounding than female vocals. The difference is miniscule and is more about what you are listening. Like if you are listening to live performances where there is no vocal processing then both are equally fantastic. In pop and auto tuned modern music, female vocals which are over-processed are exposed and hence sound little weird.

Upper frequencies are mild and for those who prefer some shimmer up top might find them tad dark. For my ears, the highs are perfect. Nor too bright neither splashy/hot. Smooth and fatigue free is what I would call the treble and which makes long sessions extremely comfortable. Imaging and soundstage are also above average and probably amongst the best in sub $50 price bracket. The overall sonic package is very similar to BQEYZ KB100 which is a hybrid. Smabat has done a fantastic job with NCO. It has details to match a hybrid and timbre+tonality that can put many DDs to shame. For sale price of $40 (I got them on 11.11 with coupon magic), they're no brainer and absolutely a must have. Probably my best buy of 2020.

And they're super comfortable with their small size. I barely can feel them in my ears.

Ah, and they scale up beautifully with amping. So feed those micro DDs some juice and they will make you wobble like a bobblehead.

Impressions with BGVP W01 tips and T2+ cable -

The lows loosen up a marginally but the vocals become more prominent and the highs liven up. The earphones have more holographic presentation. With stock tips, they're close to harman target whereas with W01, they're more closer to the Diffuse Field neutral.

My recommended setup would be to use them with wide bore tips.

P.S. - Take my opinions as reference. I'm just another guy on WWW and always remember YMMV.


----------



## Nimweth

Dani157 said:


> So after almost a month under immense uncertainty, I received my Smabat NCO. I'm addicted to them and have been listening to them for almost 48 hours. And since I'm not much of a believer in burn-in so I'm sharing my impressions.
> 
> Below impressions are with stock tips and T2+ silver cable -
> 
> ...


I agree with your findings. I think this is the best single DD I have. The bass is wonderfully textured, mids as you say are lush and well tuned and treble is extended yet never harsh. Very comfortable and nice to have an IEM worn cable down! I obtained a little more sparkle by using the silver cable from the M1Pro. One of my best from 2020 as well!


----------



## Slater

sideways said:


> Quick little update on the SSP's... about 120ish hours of burn-in I'm going through a playlist this morning. First impression... more people will like them... second impression they are not as special as the SSR's!! I will throw this out there and say not even in the ballpark.
> 
> To expand... by increasing the bass presence they lose that magical midrange... they are not as forward or as insightful... that whole tuning has changed. They've become more mainstream and don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...



Still waiting on the SSP along with other stuff. Hopefully it will arrive soon


----------



## unifutomaki

sideways said:


> Quick little update on the SSP's... about 120ish hours of burn-in I'm going through a playlist this morning. First impression... more people will like them... second impression they are not as special as the SSR's!! I will throw this out there and say not even in the ballpark.
> 
> To expand... by increasing the bass presence they lose that magical midrange... they are not as forward or as insightful... that whole tuning has changed. They've become more mainstream and don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...



I don't know, I liked the SSR, but I like the SSP even more. I'm hearing just as much detail and extension in the mids and treble, but with greater note weight overall and low-end texture. I think it sounds really natural and accurate.


----------



## sideways

Agreed to a point... if you play the same song at the same low volume the SSR will have more clarity... the SSP with the bigger bass actually balances out the midrange somewhat making everything play more evenly.

The SSP wants to be played louder... the SSR wants to stay intimate... does that make sense??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> It is not about smoothness, laid back, lack sparkle, *those describe tonality, not timbre*.
> 
> I would define timbral accuracy as what lets us tell apart a musical instrument or voice, even when they are hitting the same note at the same fundamental pitch and loudness. In other words, does a violin sound like a real life violin on this earbud/IEM? Vocals and guitars are good in timbre on the TC200, but I do play in a band and I really find the stringed, brass and woodwind instruments on the Tingo TC200 is off, similar to a banned tribid piezo selling at $16 USD (non pro). Mind you these two sets have very good soundstages and imaging and technical performance, and have excellent price to performance ratio, and the target curve on the T200 is very nice, just that I'm a bit troubled by the instrumental timbre on it.
> I think I'm just being nitpicky, and not everybody is particular about instrumental timbre and I guess it also depends on the music genres one listens to. Different strokes for different folks as they say.
> ...



OK, lets just say i find the timbre natural and realist. Cello sound like cello, not violin and vice versa. Woodwind instrument soud wide and transparent as they should and violin full, not just abrasive in treble attack. I listen to classical and jazz mostly. And im a music producer too if this can give me extra credibility point. What i feel TC200 lack is attack bite. Timbre is an highlight of this earbuds IMO. Any earbuds need good amping to sound their best too, but you know that.

In fact, i dont see the point of doing a big argument about 5$ earbuds. Especially when both of us confirm they are more than decent. They sound nothing like the **** which have artificial mids but incredible holographic presentation.

I'm open minded about tuning, if well balanced. Right now I listen to Arve henriksen (before its was Adam Baldych&Helge Lien trio) and if i can pin point something about timbre of its meditative trumpet is a slight lack of texture (upper mids smoothness perhaps) that doesnt affect breath richness. I feel its more problematic when we have too much texture than just enough.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I agree with your findings. I think this is the best single DD I have. The bass is wonderfully textured, mids as you say are lush and well tuned and treble is extended yet never harsh. Very comfortable and nice to have an IEM worn cable down! I obtained a little more sparkle by using the silver cable from the M1Pro. One of my best from 2020 as well!



I agree. After having a little chat with you last month, I straight away went with a SPC cable that came with T2+. And voila, magic from the first moment. Thanks for sharing that insight! Cable down is by far the best way to enjoy earphones for casual listening and that's one of the pluses for this little gem!


----------



## JEHL

E500 vs SSP for gaming?


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 13, 2020)

-


----------



## Nimweth

Dani157 said:


> I agree. After having a little chat with you last month, I straight away went with a SPC cable that came with T2+. And voila, magic from the first moment. Thanks for sharing that insight! Cable down is by far the best way to enjoy earphones for casual listening and that's one of the pluses for this little gem!


Wow. I have changed from the stock tips to the large wide bore tips from the KBEAR Diamond. The sound has opened up even more. Thanks for that tip (pun intended!)


----------



## whirlwind (Dec 13, 2020)

I have just started to try the Chinese IEM's and have recently bought these.

KBEAR KS2    $25
KZ ZS10          $50 (Ordered)

I thought I may try one more and was thinking about the following

CVJ CSA           $27
KBEAR LARK   $30
Linsol T2           $50
Linsol T2 Pro     $60
TFZ T2              $60
CCA C10 Pro    $50
CCA C12           $50

Thanks for any input


----------



## unifutomaki

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for anyone's insight on these



Labelling them by name rather than Amazon links would save a lot of clicking


----------



## whirlwind

unifutomaki said:


> Labelling them by name rather than Amazon links would save a lot of clicking



I will edit...thanks


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I pass some time comparing the *HZsound  Mirror to the Final A8000*...after being puzzled by how much they sound similar (apart from bass) i go give a look to their graph which is indeed near identical. I know graph doesnt tell crap about timbre and transient response, but overal tonality and to some point technicalities are very similar.

HZsound have leaner cleaner bass but do not extend as low as A8K and doesnt have its ''tactile weight''. Lower mids of HZ are fuller so male vocal sound less recessed than A8K but female vocal are thinner, though a bit less upper mid agressive than A8K. A8K timbre is more textured and nuanced, attack is just a bit faster permitting more space between instrument separation, so the soundstage is a bit bigger more around you head than more upfront sounding HZ that have impressive depth. HZ seem to have more sparkle in treble, making instrument like acoustic guitar cleaner and having more natural decay but less density in highs body.

Apart from richer timbre and more boosted-extended sub-bass, the A8000 sound identical to HZsound Mirror. Some might prefer smoother mids of HZ while other will prefer more dynamic weight and snappy attack of A8000.

Both need serious amping to shine.

Constrruction is kinda similar too, but HZ is smaller, lighter and more comfy.

I just see today a strange IEM from infamous TRIPOWIN that look like to be the Mirrorr....i hope HZ doesnt sell its soul to random chifi pseudo-company!


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I pass some time comparing the *HZsound  Mirror to the Final A8000*...after being puzzled by how much they sound similar (apart from bass) i go give a look to their graph which is indeed near identical. I know graph doesnt tell *** about timbre and transient response, but overal tonality and to some point technicalities are very similar.
> 
> HZsound have leaner cleaner bass but do not extend as low as A8K and doesnt have its ''tactile weight''. Lower mids of HZ are fuller so male vocal sound less recessed than A8K but female vocal are thinner, though a bit less upper mid agressive than A8K. A8K timbre is more textured and nuanced, attack is just a bit faster permitting more space between instrument separation, so the soundstage is a bit bigger more around you head than more upfront sounding HZ that have impressive depth. HZ seem to have more sparkle in treble, making instrument like acoustic guitar cleaner and having more natural decay but less density in highs body.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the tripowin IEM?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> Wow. I have changed from the stock tips to the large wide bore tips from the KBEAR Diamond. The sound has opened up even more. Thanks for that tip (pun intended!)



Glad you liked them. I have been constantly digging them with BTR5 and Walnut F2 in rotation. They sound super sweet and refined via Walnut F2. Maybe BTR5's BT nature is holding them back. I think I might sell my one or two IEMs now as they won't get much playtime henceforth.


----------



## povidlo

Nimweth said:


> Do you have a link to the tripowin IEM?


Must be this one, TC-01:
https://www.linsoul.com/products/tripowin-tc-01


----------



## Kumonomukou

whirlwind said:


> I have just started to try the Chinese IEM's and have recently bought these.
> 
> KBEAR KS2    $25
> KZ ZS10          $50 (Ordered)
> ...



Linsoul is a reseller but not the brand for Tin Audio/Tin HiFi T2. 

I suggest hold on to the purchase of these $50 purchases and opt for stuff like Tri I3 etc, which you can get for less than $110 during the sale on Ali. Not that They'll definitely be your cup of tea, at least they'll provide different characteristics, and holds value better than what you have in the list. 

Also I found a bit of similarity in the IEMs listed. Granted I only have CSA, Tin T2, and TFZ T2 before. I can already tell you CSA is similar to KS2 or VK4 with slight addition in treble sharpness/details. Tin T2 is got the best built but below average fit, and lack of bass. TFZ T2 can be described as warm, possibly a little bit too much of midbass for mainstream listeners. CCA is KZ, so do look up those 5 driver hybrids for comparison.

Models like Hzsound Heart Mirror was recommended by others in this forum. They might worth taking a flyer at $40. Weird enough I kinda recommend device like TRN BT20s Pro, They're sold $45 with current Aliexpress coin coupon. They could provide a better experience than simply adding another set of IEMs in your collection.(I do have concerns about TRN's durability/QC. The BT20s that I previously owned, had their metal wire ripped out just by keeping in the pocket, so take that with grain of salt. Sound quality wise, I can almost guarantee that they sound better than 90% of TWS in the market with your combo)

You really have more options than you think. Tons of other stuff can be found on Amazon as well. Etymotic ER2XR was available for $59 last week, and might still around if you just look for those Adorama email subscription links.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

whirlwind said:


> I have just started to try the Chinese IEM's and have recently bought these.
> 
> KBEAR KS2    $25
> KZ ZS10          $50 (Ordered)
> ...



It depends on what kind of sound signature you prefer and what kind of music you listen. CSA, T2, T2 Pro are close to neutral and somewhat bass light. TFZ T2 are warm sounding (I personally haven't heard them but that's what the general consensus is) And CCA and Lark are proper V-shaped IEMs which are very much inline with your recent purchases.

If you want V-shaped stuff then Lark and both CCA are very good options. If you want something close to neutral then Tin T2/Pro/Plus are good options although all the iterations sound great albeit with some minor kinks.


----------



## whirlwind

Dani157 said:


> It depends on what kind of sound signature you prefer and what kind of music you listen. CSA, T2, T2 Pro are close to neutral and somewhat bass light. TFZ T2 are warm sounding (I personally haven't heard them but that's what the general consensus is) And CCA and Lark are proper V-shaped IEMs which are very much inline with your recent purchases.
> 
> If you want V-shaped stuff then Lark and both CCA are very good options. If you want something close to neutral then Tin T2/Pro/Plus are good options although all the iterations sound great albeit with some minor kinks.



I listen to blues/rock mostly. I like there to be meat on the bones of the music...that is an easy way to put it that most people understand.


----------



## unifutomaki

whirlwind said:


> I have just started to try the Chinese IEM's and have recently bought these.
> 
> KBEAR KS2    $25
> KZ ZS10          $50 (Ordered)
> ...



Ok. So I doubt that the CSA will provide anything that you can't already get with the KS2 or ZS10. For the same reason, you could probably also forget about the C10 Pro and C12. The TinHifi T2 is getting on a bit now in age and is probably surpassed by newer releases from a technical standpoint (see the T2 Plus, HZ Heart Mirror, Moondrop SSR). The T2 Pro is a mistake from Tin and ultimately forgettable. The TFZ T2 offers decent mid-bass at the expense of... most everything else. Kind of boomy, not very precise or analytical, thus mine are retired and sit in their nice little box these days.

Wait, did you order the original ZS10 with the plastic faceplate or the ZS10 Pro with the metal one? If it's the former, $50 sounds like a bit much for that 😬


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

whirlwind said:


> I listen to blues/rock mostly. I like there to be meat on the bones of the music...that is an easy way to put it that most people understand.



You can check out BQEYZ BQ3, Smabat NCO, Blon BL03, Tennmak Pro/Trio. And other options listed above are also worth checking out.


----------



## whirlwind

unifutomaki said:


> Ok. So I doubt that the CSA will provide anything that you can't already get with the KS2 or ZS10. For the same reason, you could probably also forget about the C10 Pro and C12. The TinHifi T2 is getting on a bit now in age and is probably surpassed by newer releases from a technical standpoint (see the T2 Plus, HZ Heart Mirror, Moondrop SSR). The T2 Pro is a mistake from Tin and ultimately forgettable. The TFZ T2 offers decent mid-bass at the expense of... most everything else. Kind of boomy, not very precise or analytical, thus mine are retired and sit in their nice little box these days.
> 
> Wait, did you order the original ZS10 with the plastic faceplate or the ZS10 Pro with the metal one? If it's the former, $50 sounds like a bit much for that 😬


It is the one with the metal face plate and blue lines on it.




Dani157 said:


> You can check out BQEYZ BQ3, Smabat NCO, Blon BL03, Tennmak Pro/Trio. And other options listed above are also worth checking out.


Thanks much.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 14, 2020)

The end of this damned year approach,it would be cool if headfier can share their personal *favorite 2020 discoveries*!

Mine:

IEM:
HZsound Mirror
Hisenior T2U
BQEYZ KC2
BGVP Zero (for vocal)
Moondrop Starfield
Final Audio E1000
KBear KB04
Blon BL-03
FIIO FH3
Dunu DK2001

DAC/AMP:
Topping L30 (bright, detailed open sound with powerfull output small size)
SMSL SH-9
QDELIX 5K (the BTR5 killer)
FIIO BTR5
Tempotec HD PRO (or even better Meizu hifi pro)
Audirect BEAM 2 (too expensive IMO but so powerfull and handy)
DIY ES9280C dongle

Worst IEM:
NiceHCK NX7 mk2 (Gold medal!)
Blon BL-05 (silver medal!)
Dunu DM480
KBear KS2 (Bronze medal!)
Tinhifi T2+
BQEYZ BQ3


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The end of this damned year approach,it would be cool if headfier can share their personal *favorite 2020 discoveries*!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...




Best:

Tri I3
Audiosense AQ7
KZ ZAX
Tanchjim Oxygen
Moondrop SSR

Worst:

Archgon Delicato
Auglamour F300 Light
Blon BL05
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 (noble metal)


----------



## IEMusic

IEM:
LZ A7
UM MEST
NF Audio NM2+
KBEAR Believe
Mangird Tea


DAC/AMP:
Qudelix 5K

Worst IEM:
KZ ASF, unless you just want isolation


----------



## Slater

IEMusic said:


> IEM:
> KBEAR Believe



Still waiting on mine to arrive


----------



## IEMusic

Slater said:


> Still waiting on mine to arrive


Sorry.  I know you ordered it immediately at release, like many of us did.  If it’s any consolation, I’m pretty sure you will be pleased.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 14, 2020)

Slater said:


> Still waiting on mine to arrive



Me too!
Really feeling like a believer right now, looking for god to appear...and offer me radioactive eargasm.



By the way havent you got your hand on a MIRROR yet?


----------



## mochill

3 package came today , but lark retuned came defective on arrival 😔


----------



## Slater

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Me too!
> Really feeling like a believer right now, looking for god to appear...and offer me radioactive eargasm.
> 
> 
> By the way havent you got your hand on a MIRROR yet?



Not yet. I will pick one up eventually. Probably during the spring Ali sale. I’m tapped out for the rest of the year lol


----------



## ld100

whirlwind said:


> I have just started to try the Chinese IEM's and have recently bought these.
> 
> KBEAR KS2    $25
> KZ ZS10          $50 (Ordered)
> ...



T2 is hard to fit but once you figure it out they sound great for a single driver.

C12 is interesting. They seem to be too bright but are very musical. I hate brightness but C12 makes it up for that in a super attractive sound that is very spacious. There is something a bit off about them but at the same time ones you find the right tips they are really good despite their minuses. The cable is horrible/


----------



## chinmie

T2 might be one of the overly used product name code since Skynet launched their's 

now it's starting to get old and confusing


----------



## harry501501

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for your impressions!
> 
> How is the isolation on this set?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I've had awful Tinnitus last couple weeks and only started listening to music again last couple days. Isolation on the SMABAT NCO is excellent. I can barely hear my hands snap next to my ears and can't hear any sound from my TV in the background playing action movies.

I love the bass on the NCO. It is so well behaved and nimble, great quality. I've not once felt I'm missing any sub-bass in the music I've listened with. Synths are great to listen to, 80s music like Blondie. Movie soundtracks have great energy and oomph, without ever being aggressive. I find it a great companion to the Heat Mirror (which I'm glad has been gaining some love since I've been away... long may it continue). It's like the fun little brother.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The end of this damned year approach,it would be cool if headfier can share their personal *favorite 2020 discoveries*!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...





My 2020 favourites in the following categories are:

*$300 – 500 USD IEM:
LZ A7*. Provides a mind boggling 10 tuning configs (or more with aftermarket tuning nozzles). It has excellent technicalities, good fit, good isolation, and the best part that surprised me is that the LZ A7 has very natural timbre for a BA/piezo containing tribid (other than the higher treble frequencies handled by the piezo). Most folks would find an ideal sound signature with it, maybe except diehard bassheads. 


*$200 – 300 USD:
Audiosense T800.* It has good technicalities, is “fun sounding” and excellent isolation nearing 30 dB. Even though it contains a BA bass, it sounds like a DD bass due to a vented subwoofer. The T800 may be a bit on the bright side, so it isn’t the best option for treble sensitive folks, but you can use knowles filters, warm sources or eartips to tame the treble.


*$100 – 200 USD tie:
TRI I3.* Smooth, balanced, grand and coherent despite the weird 1 planar + 1 BA + 1 DD config. It needs amping though, the planars handling the mids are quite power hungry. It has one of the best soundstages at the $100ish region when amped, with sweet planar mids. Treble is safe, bordering on darkish, so maybe not for trebleheads.


*$100 - 200 USD tie
KBEAR BElieve. *“Bearly believable” for a full beryllium set at this price? The KBEAR BElieve sports a smooth and refined U shaped tuning, great technical chops in the mids and treble areas for a single DD. It has good timbre for acoustic instruments but is very hard to drive, as per the 98 dB sensitivity. It sounds muddy, congested and slow in the bass with a low powered source, but scales beautifully when optimally amped, so those that don’t intend to get an amp best look elsewhere. With power, the KBEAR BElieve does hit about 70% of the technical performance of the famed DUNU LUNA, at 10% of the price! 


*Sub $100 USD:
HZSound Heart Mirror.* Nice mirror like shells, as per its namesake, it is a neutralish bright set, excellent timbre for acoustic instruments. I like how it manages to get a forward upper mids without going into harsh or shouty territory, a very fine line to balance. The Heart Mirror has good transients and speed on the driver. Note weight is thin and soundstage is not the best though, and it needs amping to shine, sounds meh from a smartphone. Good set for vocal lovers and timbre lovers, but maybe not so all rounded due to the lack of bass, but it takes to EQ in the bass like a champ.


*Favourite earbud for the year:
SMABAT ST10S Black Gold.* Neutralish set with subbass and upper mids boost. If you have always looked down on earbuds for not having subbass, think again. The SMABAT ST10S Black Gold has the best subass quantity and extension I’ve ever heard in a bud. It has excellent technicalities, is MMCX detachable and can be worn over ears or cable down. It needs amping though, as per the 150 ohm impedance. Not to be mixed up with the SMABAT ST10S Black Silver, which is tuned differently (and has lower impedance).


*Best unlucky bag/Fukubukuro/Mystery bag:
Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 *– it is extremely exciting to see whether u get a beryllium vs “noble metal” driver. Or a working versus wonky mmcx. Even newer batches of the Urbanfun have been reported to have QC problems in the audio forums.The Urbanfun can be summed up in this statement by Forrest Gump and headfier @lgcubana : “My Mom Always Said Life Was Like A Box Of Urbanfuns. You Never Know What You’re Gonna Get.”


*Best price to peformance joke IEM of the year:*
TRN golden ears $14,750.00 USD IEM paired with $3400 USD xiaofan ortiz “king of the gods” cable. Mere mortals cannot hope to use these gear if not you’ll be struck down by lightning! I hope the Bellsing BAs inside are also made of gold!


----------



## unifutomaki

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The end of this damned year approach,it would be cool if headfier can share their personal *favorite 2020 discoveries*!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



*Stuff I liked:*
Moondrop SSP - Unparalleled imaging, instrument separation, detail retrieval and timbre among anything in the sub-$100 range. A very successful re-tuning of the SSR that brings forth the true potential of the Super Spaceship driver across the entire frequency range. (Honourable mention: Moondrop SSR)

KZ ZAX - Entertaining and dynamic, yet smooth, refined and easy to drive. Relatively unique semi-open design gives it a wider soundstage than its KZ hybrid predecessors. In my opinion, the only thing that KZ has done right this year over $50.

CCA CST - Wooden shells for USD 12. No technicalities to speak of, but for this bargain basement price point you get a well-built set of transducers with decent timbre, surprisingly good clarity, and a very listenable sound overall. No sibilance, no muddiness, no shouty upper mids. You can't really ask for much more at this price.

*Stuff I didn't:*
Tin Hifi T2 Plus - Refined and mature tuning with a wide and deep soundstage, marred by poor isolation, short nozzle and MMCX issues. Worse still, I found them to be pretty boring-sounding after a while, eliciting none of the foot-tapping and head-bobbing responses that other IEMs pull off in their presentation of the music.

Koss Porta Pro - Flimsy, toy-like construction, treble roll-off, overly muddy, lacking in detail; if I wanted my music to sound like it was being played back on a cassette I would have listened to a cassette. 

Openheart OH2000 Grado clones - Excellent construction and build quality, but shouty, sibilant and fatiguing sound. For modders only.


----------



## cappuchino

Not the right thread to ask but has anyone tried shortening the stem of their eartips? Like, cutting a part off to get the opening of the eartip closer to the IEM nozzle?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> My 2020 favourites in the following categories are:
> 
> *$300 – 500 USD IEM:
> LZ A7*. Provides a mind boggling 10 tuning configs (or more with aftermarket tuning nozzles). It has excellent technicalities, good fit, good isolation, and the best part that surprised me is that the LZ A7 has very natural timbre for a BA/piezo containing tribid (other than the higher treble frequencies handled by the piezo). Most folks would find an ideal sound signature with it, maybe except diehard bassheads.
> ...


Nice list...i got my Audiosense T800 in 2019, but hey, it is still among my favorrite in 2020 and will surely be in 2021 too! I just can't have this type of fun well resolved bassy sound with any other multy ba, neither single DD. 

TRI I3 look excellent too. I tryr to suggest it to a friend that wanna buy UM Mest lol...im really curious how these 2 would compare (1.4K vs 140$)

LOL, you nail it for best joke of the year, we got a big laugh about this on NBBA too...to the point ive decided to contact seller to know HOW MUCH GOLD we got for 15K. The answer is *50gram of pure chifi gold*.

By the way, do you have a link for the Knowles filters??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

sub30 said:


> Not the right thread to ask but has anyone tried shortening the stem of their eartips? Like, cutting a part off to get the opening of the eartip closer to the IEM nozzle?


Yes i do it often with KZ starlines eartips....but its hard to do precise cut and sometime it can make the tips holding looser. Still, Reversed KZ starlines eartips with shorthen nozzle can be game changer!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

unifutomaki said:


> *Stuff I liked:*
> Moondrop SSP - Unparalleled imaging, instrument separation, detail retrieval and timbre among anything in the sub-$100 range. A very successful re-tuning of the SSR that brings forth the true potential of the Super Spaceship driver across the entire frequency range. (Honourable mention: Moondrop SSR)
> 
> KZ ZAX - Entertaining and dynamic, yet smooth, refined and easy to drive. Relatively unique semi-open design gives it a wider soundstage than its KZ hybrid predecessors. In my opinion, the only thing that KZ has done right this year over $50.
> ...



Oh, im not alone to dislike the T2+....OK. I was afraid to create an unwanted polemic....pretty sure the T2+ pseudo-hype will fade away like the Starfield does...i remember people were paising them everywhere until some find them boring and to be honnest they are way more dynamic, fun and open sounding than the T2+.

To my ears they are cold, mellow sounding, with a tamed dynamic impact that tend to make the sound ovelry compressed. I can't find the silence between instrument with T2+. Bass doesnt thump enough, mids arent open and fowards enough, treble isnt sparkly and snappy enough...everything is so safe it feel sterilized. 

Thanks fo being the courageous guinea pig for the Grado clones, was on my radar....but not anymore.

While im not thinking the same as you for the legenrady Portapro...lol, i can understand your conclusion. HAve you try it well amped? My revelationwas with my Ibasso DX90, clear detailed powerfull reference sound that tend to clean the Portapro ''analogish'' persona!

Hum, would you consider yourself a treble head? Or vivid dynamic sound lover? Your winner seem bright iem, but im curious now about those cheap CCA CST...


----------



## IEMusic

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, im not alone to dislike the T2+....OK. I was afraid to create an unwanted polemic....pretty sure the T2+ pseudo-hype will fade away like the Starfield does...i remember people were paising them everywhere until some find them boring and to be honnest they are way more dynamic, fun and open sounding than the T2+.


I personally think that the T2+ deserved all the praise it received, even though the shells don’t fit me well.  I don’t think it was overhyped, like some other products.  That certainly doesn’t mean everyone will like it, and I’m wary of items that people seem to never criticize.  I find the criticisms of the T2+ to be fair, but remember, they are 1/2 the price of the Starfields.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Nice list...i got my Audiosense T800 in 2019, but hey, it is still among my favorrite in 2020 and will surely be in 2021 too! I just can't have this type of fun well resolved bassy sound with any other multy ba, neither single DD.
> 
> TRI I3 look excellent too. I tryr to suggest it to a friend that wanna buy UM Mest lol...im really curious how these 2 would compare (1.4K vs 140$)
> 
> ...



The knowles filters can be bought on aliexpress or amazon, just search "knowles filter" or "knowles damper". Do buy a damper removal tool too for easier removal of the filter.
The knowles filter doesn't just tame the treble, it also increases the soundstage a bit IMHO. I bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32580267018.html but you can just buy it from the cheapest shop or something. 

This is not an Audiosense T800, but putting in and removing the knowles filter is done similarly. 









The knowles stock damper inside the T800 shell is white, and so u can add another knowles filter into the nozzle (most of in the Audiosense thread bought brown or green or white or grey), and if you do this, it is additive in damping (add the stock white damper's 680 ohms + whatever damper u put into the nozzle).
Others are more adventurous and removed the stock white damper within the T800's shell and put their aftermarket damper inside the IEM (I haven't tried this personally, afraid of accidentally damaging something).


----------



## chinmie

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, im not alone to dislike the T2+....OK. I was afraid to create an unwanted polemic....pretty sure the T2+ pseudo-hype will fade away like the Starfield does...i remember people were paising them everywhere until some find them boring and to be honnest they are way more dynamic, fun and open sounding than the T2+.
> 
> To my ears they are cold, mellow sounding, with a tamed dynamic impact that tend to make the sound ovelry compressed. I can't find the silence between instrument with T2+. Bass doesnt thump enough, mids arent open and fowards enough, treble isnt sparkly and snappy enough...everything is so safe it feel sterilized.



if IEMs are like drinks, then the T2+ would be water....


mountain spring water that we drink after walking for hours or days without hydration...

so one of it the best plain water that one could ever have   

but in the world of sweetened soft drinks and chocolate milks, understandably water would be the last thing people would seek.. unless they're on straight detox diet. 

i didn't buy many IEMs this year but the T2+ (and the LZ A7) is definitely one of the best purchase this year, and some of the best sounding for my taste


----------



## unifutomaki

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, im not alone to dislike the T2+....OK. I was afraid to create an unwanted polemic....pretty sure the T2+ pseudo-hype will fade away like the Starfield does...i remember people were paising them everywhere until some find them boring and to be honnest they are way more dynamic, fun and open sounding than the T2+.
> 
> To my ears they are cold, mellow sounding, with a tamed dynamic impact that tend to make the sound ovelry compressed. I can't find the silence between instrument with T2+. Bass doesnt thump enough, mids arent open and fowards enough, treble isnt sparkly and snappy enough...everything is so safe it feel sterilized.
> 
> ...



I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the T2 Plus. Objectively speaking, there's nothing offensive or "wrong" about it, yet they gradually became increasingly underutilized in my collection. 

With the PortaPros, perhaps there was a mismatch between what it was and what I expected it to be. At the time I was running them out of my NW-A55 Walkman, so there may well have been a synergy issue as well. I have certainly not ruled out trying other Koss products though!

I do gravitate towards a clean sound with detail, resolution, sparkle and "air", with a realistic timbre for acoustic instruments. Not sure if that qualifies me as a treblehead, but it probably explains my picks right there


----------



## RikudouGoku

unifutomaki said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the T2 Plus. Objectively speaking, there's nothing offensive or "wrong" about it, yet they gradually became increasingly underutilized in my collection.
> 
> With the PortaPros, perhaps there was a mismatch between what it was and what I expected it to be. At the time I was running them out of my NW-A55 Walkman, so there may well have been a synergy issue as well. I have certainly not ruled out trying other Koss products though!
> 
> I do gravitate towards a clean sound with detail, resolution, sparkle and "air", with a realistic timbre for acoustic instruments. Not sure if that qualifies me as a treblehead, but it probably explains my picks right there


Try the KSC75, you be surprised on how different it is from the porta pro in both profile and quality.


----------



## IEMusic

unifutomaki said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the T2 Plus. Objectively speaking, there's nothing offensive or "wrong" about it, yet they gradually became increasingly underutilized in my collection.


Tuning involves a lot of difficult decisions and compromises.  There are several quite stellar IEMs that are not liked by many due to sounding boring to them.  Best example is probably the qdc Anole VX, but there are many others.  On the other hand, when one tunes an IEM to sound more exciting, it risks sounding offensive (certain frequency peaks) or too colored.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

unifutomaki said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the T2 Plus. Objectively speaking, there's nothing offensive or "wrong" about it, yet they gradually became increasingly underutilized in my collection.
> 
> With the PortaPros, perhaps there was a mismatch between what it was and what I expected it to be. At the time I was running them out of my NW-A55 Walkman, so there may well have been a synergy issue as well. I have certainly not ruled out trying other Koss products though!
> 
> I do gravitate towards a clean sound with detail, resolution, sparkle and "air", with a realistic timbre for acoustic instruments. Not sure if that qualifies me as a treblehead, but it probably explains my picks right there



Hehe, not sure about treble head, cause some are bright head and other like me is more about good treble sharpness, free of these bright timbre grain....but one thing i might know is: To give a look to HZsound Mirrror for your next bet. Similar graph to SSP-SSR but not as overly boosted in high mid-treble, like a more delicate SSP perhaps (still waiting the SSR to arrive cause i bypass SSP). 

When somebody ask me to compare HZ and T2+ I answer: HZ sound wake me up while the T2+ sound make me sleepy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> Try the KSC75, you be surprised on how different it is from the porta pro in both profile and quality.


Yes, KSC75 might be more up its alley. Its the more neutral and crisp sounding of the Great 3, which include Portapro and KPH30i, another winner, but the smoother of the bunch too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chinmie said:


> if IEMs are like drinks, then the T2+ would be water....
> 
> 
> mountain spring water that we drink after walking for hours or days without hydration...
> ...



Great analogy. Good IEM to RESET your ears if your a reviewer or dangerously polygamous iem lover that wanna go from bright to warm or vice versa, use the glass of T2+ water to make your ears fresh again!

I have the Starfield and Final E4000 for that purpose....or Fiio FA9 or BGVP VG4 but i prefer DD timbre.


----------



## chinmie

unifutomaki said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head regarding the T2 Plus. Objectively speaking, there's nothing offensive or "wrong" about it, yet they gradually became increasingly underutilized in my collection.
> 
> With the PortaPros, perhaps there was a mismatch between what it was and what I expected it to be. At the time I was running them out of my NW-A55 Walkman, so there may well have been a synergy issue as well. I have certainly not ruled out trying other Koss products though!
> 
> I do gravitate towards a clean sound with detail, resolution, sparkle and "air", with a realistic timbre for acoustic instruments. Not sure if that qualifies me as a treblehead, but it probably explains my picks right there





RikudouGoku said:


> Try the KSC75, you be surprised on how different it is from the porta pro in both profile and quality.



yup, if bright, sparkly, and airy is the keyword, KSC75 is the better choice than portapros. also if you like to venture to earbuds, there's also Edifier H185 that shares similar signature as the KSC75. i personally prefer it more than the KSC75 though as a whole package, as it's also cheaper, and because the easier fit, have a more solid bass response than the KSC75. 

finding that kind of signature on IEMs is a bit harder, especially among budget ones.. there's the original T2 (which you might already tried?) but still a bit different kind of air and sparkle than the two above


----------



## ld100

unifutomaki said:


> *Stuff I liked:*
> Moondrop SSP - Unparalleled imaging, instrument separation, detail retrieval and timbre among anything in the sub-$100 range. A very successful re-tuning of the SSR that brings forth the true potential of the Super Spaceship driver across the entire frequency range. (Honourable mention: Moondrop SSR)
> 
> KZ ZAX - Entertaining and dynamic, yet smooth, refined and easy to drive. Relatively unique semi-open design gives it a wider soundstage than its KZ hybrid predecessors. In my opinion, the only thing that KZ has done right this year over $50.
> ...



Sent Koss Porta Pro back after one listen. I do not get the praise it gets.


----------



## unifutomaki

chinmie said:


> yup, if bright, sparkly, and airy is the keyword, KSC75 is the better choice than portapros. also if you like to venture to earbuds, there's also Edifier H185 that shares similar signature as the KSC75. i personally prefer it more than the KSC75 though as a whole package, as it's also cheaper, and because the easier fit, have a more solid bass response than the KSC75.
> 
> finding that kind of signature on IEMs is a bit harder, especially among budget ones.. there's the original T2 (which you might already tried?) but still a bit different kind of air and sparkle than the two above



Yes, I was more describing an ideal signature that I'm striving towards but by no means are they mandatory requirements for me to like something  I will be taking a good long look at the KSC75 and Heart Mirror.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Great analogy. Good IEM to RESET your ears if your a reviewer or dangerously polygamous iem lover that wanna go from bright to warm or vice versa, use the glass of T2+ water to make your ears fresh again!
> 
> I have the Starfield and Final E4000 for that purpose....or Fiio FA9 or BGVP VG4 but i prefer DD timbre.



T2+ are something that you will listen once in a while but that session will be very engaging as it is very rare to listen uncolored sound in budget categories as @chinmie explained with his excellent analogy. I feel in this sea of fun, and harman neutral IEMs T2+ are a breath of fresh air. But I also understand why folks dislike them. I remember some old article on audiophile tuning where the engineers from headphone companies explain that if all headphones/IEMs were tuned to be neutral and colourless then people would get bored very quickly and easily. Hence, most of the top companies create their own version of neutral to maintain the engagement.  I personally like T2+ because it simply reflects my music unadulterated. But can I survive only with such music for 365 days? Heck no, I need to head wobbling chi-fi mosnter to raise my spirits and punish my ears with the super-fun sound


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The end of this damned year approach,it would be cool if headfier can share their personal *favorite 2020 discoveries*!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



This was a mellow year thanks to Covid. But here are mine.

Best -

Smabat NCO
Tin T2 Plus


DAC Amp
Fiio BTR5

Worst 

TRN ST1


----------



## Nimweth

Dani157 said:


> T2+ are something that you will listen once in a while but that session will be very engaging as it is very rare to listen uncolored sound in budget categories as @chinmie explained with his excellent analogy. I feel in this sea of fun, and harman neutral IEMs T2+ are a breath of fresh air. But I also understand why folks dislike them. I remember some old article on audiophile tuning where the engineers from headphone companies explain that if all headphones/IEMs were tuned to be neutral and colourless then people would get bored very quickly and easily. Hence, most of the top companies create their own version of neutral to maintain the engagement.  I personally like T2+ because it simply reflects my music unadulterated. But can I survive only with such music for 365 days? Heck no, I need to head wobbling chi-fi mosnter to raise my spirits and punish my ears with the super-fun sound


I agree. I like the T2+ for its neutral and natural presentation but today I had a blast with my ZS7 and this sounded so exciting!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I agree. I like the T2+ for its neutral and natural presentation but today I had a blast with my ZS7 and this sounded so exciting!




Totally. If I manage to get one which is decently priced then ZS7 and HZ Heart Sound Mirror are two IEMs on my shopping list. I just popped on my Blons and it gives a different kind of joy which a T2+ will never ever give.


----------



## whirlwind

Which blon has the best bass


----------



## Nimweth

whirlwind said:


> Which blon has the best bass


I would say BL-05s. More sub bass focused, tighter and very little mid bass bloat.


----------



## whirlwind

Nimweth said:


> I would say BL-05s. More sub bass focused, tighter and very little mid bass bloat.


Thanks


----------



## JEHL (Dec 16, 2020)

Probably not the best thread for it but since it's already talked about.

Is anyone familiar with the plantronics supra aural plus pads? I bought a pair for my KSC75 and i found that I extended their bass region by 40Hz (and no, I'm not exaggerating) and expanded their soundstage a bit. But I also made them significantly darker as a side effect. I do prefer this signature but I suspect anyone calling themselves audiophile won't.

Edit: I don't have any other Koss with me, but I still suspect the differences in signatures has nothing to do with the drivers but rather the coupling.


----------



## ChristianT

Ordered a pair of Moondrop SSP's, just for the heck of trying out some IEMs after a while. Last one I owned was the Rock-It R-50, which I quite enjoyed until they broke.
 First venture into Chi-fi too, really excited to see (hear) what these budget things sounds like.


----------



## Alpha Whale (Dec 16, 2020)

Nimweth said:


> I agree. I like the T2+ for its neutral and natural presentation but today I had a blast with my ZS7 and this sounded so exciting!





I don't own the ZS7 but for an inexpensive yet incredible combination:


----------



## frozenOx

unifutomaki said:


> Koss Porta Pro - Flimsy, toy-like construction, treble roll-off, overly muddy, lacking in detail; if I wanted my music to sound like it was being played back on a cassette I would have listened to a cassette.



LOL. I happen to like the PP, but on the KSC75 clips. Comfier, less bass. They sound like a lo fi, crappy Sennheiser with a weird soundstage. But they're also non fatiguing and easy to listen to anything, especially horribly recorded metal from bandcamp. For those reasons, I find them on my ears a lot


----------



## unifutomaki

ChristianT said:


> Ordered a pair of Moondrop SSP's, just for the heck of trying out some IEMs after a while. Last one I owned was the Rock-It R-50, which I quite enjoyed until they broke.
> First venture into Chi-fi too, really excited to see (hear) what these budget things sounds like.



I think you'll be very impressed. Just make sure you have a decent source (a good dongle DAC/AMP like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro should do fine) and they will really sing.


----------



## unifutomaki

Unfortunately my CST have met an untimely demise. It definitely isn't meant to have swappable nozzles...


----------



## xanlamin

unifutomaki said:


> Unfortunately my CST have met an untimely demise. It definitely isn't meant to have swappable nozzles...



How long did you have it?


----------



## unifutomaki (Dec 17, 2020)

xanlamin said:


> How long did you have it?



3 weeks

No great loss, I have too many IEMs as it stands and the SSP in balanced is getting most of my listening time at the moment.


----------



## xanlamin

That's a bit too fast! Sorry for your loss. Although, it didn't cost too much but I thought at least it should last a few months. I have owned $5 earpieces which last for more than 1 year despite my abuses. I think you should be able to get a replacement from the seller.


----------



## ChristianT

unifutomaki said:


> I think you'll be very impressed. Just make sure you have a decent source (a good dongle DAC/AMP like the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro should do fine) and they will really sing.


Thanks for the advice, the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro seems like a capable little device and would fit me great. I've also had a look at Qudelix 5k and Fiio BTR3/5, a bit more versatile dongles but the cost is also a bit higher. Well, I have some time on my hands to read up on the devices before the SSP's arrive from China.


----------



## dharmasteve

The HZSOUNDS Heart Mirror thread is up for those who have them, those who want to know more about them and those who want to buy them. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hzsounds-heart-mirror.949868/


----------



## Nimweth

Alpha Whale said:


> I don't own the ZS7 but for an inexpensive yet incredible combination:



I have not heard the AS12, my favourite all BA IEM is the BA10.


----------



## Nimweth

My favourites of 2020:
TRI i3 
TRI Starsea 
Smabat NCO 
KBEAR Lark 
Tin T2 plus


----------



## F700

In 2020, under the USD 100.- mark, I would say:

TOP
- Blon 03 (still great today!)
- Final E1000 (2nd set)

OK
- FiiO FD1 (good sound, poor built)

FLOP
- KS2 (OK sound, abysmal QC)
- Blon 01
- Blon 05 (this one is really bad from end to end)

*** best surprise under USD 200.- ***
Etymotic ER2XR and Smabat ST-10S Black/Gold


----------



## jlcsoft

F700 said:


> In 2020, under the USD 100.- mark, I would say:
> 
> TOP
> - Blon 03 (still great today!)
> ...


On 11.11 I got the fiio fh3 for a little more than 100$,  applying the discounts and coupons. I think this is for me the most interesting iem for this price. The difference  in sound enhancement compared to the BL03 it´s really wide.


----------



## ld100

jlcsoft said:


> On 11.11 I got the fiio fh3 for a little more than 100$,  applying the discounts and coupons. I think this is for me the most interesting iem for this price. The difference  in sound enhancement compared to the BL03 it´s really wide.



Good IEM but I decided not to keep it. I actually enjoy T2 more... It was a little lifeless. Technically really good, but something is missing.


----------



## IEMusic

ld100 said:


> It was a little lifeless. Technically really good, but something is missing.


I felt the exact same thing, and I’m not exactly sure why.   That being said, I still rec it for a lot of people, and can understand why it is well liked.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Dec 18, 2020)

Dani157 said:


> This was a mellow year thanks to Covid. But here are mine.
> 
> Best -
> 
> ...




Something has joined the party late. Sony MH750 which I received this week are amongst best $7 spent in this year. EDX was my cheapie gem till now but now I get the hype about these vintage icons. Typical Sony sound which just moves you. And continuing my lucky streak of finding a genuine one and not some fake! Touchwood! I will surely buy one more to start some modding related to nozzles. Apologies if this seems like a spam post but my glee knows no bounds at the moment. NCO+MH750 is what my ears longed for in this underwhelming year!

P.S. - My Blon BL-03 can officially retire in peace.


----------



## Nimweth

Dani157 said:


> Something has joined the party late. Sony MH750 which I received this week are amongst best $7 spent in this year. EDX was my cheapie gem till now but now I get the hype about these vintage icons. Typical Sony sound which just moves you. And continuing my lucky streak of finding a genuine one and not some fake! Touchwood! I will surely buy one more to start some modding related to nozzles. Apologies if this seems like a spam post but my glee knows no bounds at the moment. NCO+MH750 is what my ears longed for in this underwhelming year!
> 
> P.S. - My Blon BL-03 can officially retire in peace.


Yes NCO is fantastic and I have a Sony MH755 which was recabled by the much missed Hungry Panda. Both excellent DD IEMs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> Yes NCO is fantastic and I have a Sony MH755 which was recabled by the much missed Hungry Panda. Both excellent DD IEMs.



I couldn't find a genuine store for MH755 so when I found one for MH750 I jumped on the opportunity without wasting any time. It's hard to imagine how fantastic they sound and cost less than a cup of coffee.


----------



## Nimweth

Dani157 said:


> I couldn't find a genuine store for MH755 so when I found one for MH750 I jumped on the opportunity without wasting any time. It's hard to imagine how fantastic they sound and cost less than a cup of coffee.


I bought my MH755 from ebay last year for £4.43. Unfortunately that seller has no more of them.


----------



## sebek

Was HZSOUND Heart Mirror the best iem under 100 € of the year?

How does it compare to Blon BL-03? I realized it is brighter.

Would it be a signature too much like NM2 + if I thought about buying both?


----------



## sebek

sebek said:


> Was HZSOUND Heart Mirror the best iem under 100 € of the year?
> 
> How does it compare to Blon BL-03? I realized it is brighter.
> 
> Would it be a signature too much like NM2 + if I thought about buying both?


I am also curious about Moondrop SSP


----------



## lgcubana

sebek said:


> *Was HZSOUND Heart Mirror the best iem under 100 € of the year?*
> 
> How does it compare to Blon BL-03? I realized it is brighter.
> 
> Would it be a signature too much like NM2 + if I thought about buying both?


Based on the volume of forum member postings, nope.  Even though the interest has ebbed, I think that honor goes to the iBasso IT00.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I bought my MH755 from ebay last year for £4.43. Unfortunately that seller has no more of them.



Exactly. Many sellers do not have MH755 in stock and those available currently are mostly fakes. Thankfully MH750 still haven't reached that phase. And I want to keep at least a few backups just in case something happens to them


----------



## skajohyros

Dani157 said:


> Exactly. Many sellers do not have MH755 in stock and those available currently are mostly fakes. Thankfully MH750 still haven't reached that phase. And I want to keep at least a few backups just in case something happens to them


Link for the MH750. Cheers.


----------



## Nimweth

Open Heart resin IEMs came today. Amazing presentation and quality build. Really nice cable with brass fittings and loads of accessories. And the sound.. well, OOTB they are really impressive. Deep textured sub bass, no bass bleed. Mids not recessed and excellent timbre. Treble clean and extended with excellent detail. Big 3D soundstage. These are a superb single DD and I think will challenge my Smabat NCO, Tin T2 plus and the BL-05s for top spot! £22 off Ali Express, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## emer08

Nimweth said:


> Open Heart resin IEMs came today. Amazing presentation and quality build. Really nice cable with brass fittings and loads of accessories. And the sound.. well, OOTB they are really impressive. Deep textured sub bass, no bass bleed. Mids not recessed and excellent timbre. Treble clean and extended with excellent detail. Big 3D soundstage. These are a superb single DD and I think will challenge my Smabat NCO, Tin T2 plus and the BL-05s for top spot! £22 off Ali Express, it's a no-brainer.


Looking forward for your impressions esp vs tin t2 plus 😊


----------



## Nimweth

emer08 said:


> Looking forward for your impressions esp vs tin t2 plus 😊


Yes more soon after burn in. The cable alone is worth the money!


----------



## Nimweth

Just look at the accessories with the Open Heart. Puts KZ etc. to shame!


----------



## chinmie

Nimweth said:


> Just look at the accessories with the Open Heart. Puts KZ etc. to shame!



you're not kidding.. those cable and accessories alone could worth that price.. nice!


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> Just look at the accessories with the Open Heart. Puts KZ etc. to shame!



That's indeed quite a good set of accessories for a budget set.

I don't really pay much attention to accessories in budget CHIFI as most of us in this hobby have aftermarket tips/cables that we will most likely use with our IEM. But I was extremely disappointed with the most recent TRN flagship (let's ignore the $15000 USD joke TRN golden ears), the TRN BA8, which was $140ish at launch. It had a truly disgraceful set of accessories:

1) Hard round case (metal) – FYI, it costs $3 USD on Aliexpress.

2) Silicone tips (S/M/L)

3) 4 Core OCC Cable – tangly and thin. 






I wouldn't talk about the sound of the TRN BA8 (spoiler: it's not very good), but the dearth of accessories for a "flagship" is shocking. The TRN BA8’s cable and eartips are exactly the same as those seen in budget TRN gear, and perhaps they added the hard case to make it look more premium, but that hard case can be easily bought for $3 or cheaper on Aliexpress.


----------



## povidlo

Fresh of the chi-fi oem assembly line: (Fengru) *Rosa *(D3). $25 USD on Aliexpress.  

This is marketed as 1DD 10mm Beryllium Plated Crystal Composite film IEM. 

Fit/isolation and build (except massive seams) are not bad. I've been using them with YY 16 SPC cable + CP145 tips. 

Bright-leaning V sound signature, with highlight here being clean treble extension. High notes are well audible without sounding piercing or harsh. Very fun to listen to brass instruments. 

Low end is above average with powerful and clean bass slam and decent sub-bass extension. However bass is not very well texturized and with complex low end tracks that have multiple simultaneous different basslines (like german techno), there's no good separation and things gets mashed together.   

Mids are disappointing. Bass bleeds and there's a drop off in low mids to make the bass slam more pronounced. Male vocals sound distant and not musical. Femals vocals and upper mids are comparatively better due to good treble extension. 

Soundstage is narrow and shallow but is tall and extends well vertically. Timbre and musically are below average. Minute details and instrument separation are OK. Stereo imaging is good.  

Suggested for those fiending for affordable clean treble, it's very impressive at this price. Bass heads would appreciate simple yet strong bass slam. (My pick for best chi-fi IEM in this price range still goes to BL-03.)

(thanks to @baskingshark for flagging these)


----------



## chickenmoon

povidlo said:


> Fresh of the chi-fi oem assembly line: (Fengru) *Rosa *(D3). $25 USD on Aliexpress.
> 
> This is marketed as 1DD 10mm Beryllium Plated Crystal Composite film IEM.
> 
> ...



I bought one of these last week, I don't have it yet though.


----------



## Nimweth

The Open Heart continues to impress. It has a well balanced profile but has plenty of verve and vitality. Often neutral and balanced IEMs can lack a bit of excitement but that's not the case here. Midrange timbre is really excellent, classical music sounds great as does electronic music. The first four minutes or so of this track are amazing.


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> That's indeed quite a good set of accessories for a budget set.
> 
> I don't really pay much attention to accessories in budget CHIFI as most of us in this hobby have aftermarket tips/cables that we will most likely use with our IEM. But I was extremely disappointed with the most recent TRN flagship (let's ignore the $15000 USD joke TRN golden ears), the TRN BA8, which was $140ish at launch. It had a truly disgraceful set of accessories:
> 
> ...


CVJ do the same thing, their cheapest model, CSA has the same accessories as the flagship CSN. Mind you at least you get a reasonable set of extras with their IEMs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

skajohyros said:


> Link for the MH750. Cheers.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-So...-/303491568019?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Nimweth

The Openheart is so musical, try it with this absolutely beautiful piece:


----------



## Toastybob

Nimweth said:


> Open Heart resin IEMs came today. Amazing presentation and quality build. Really nice cable with brass fittings and loads of accessories. And the sound.. well, OOTB they are really impressive. Deep textured sub bass, no bass bleed. Mids not recessed and excellent timbre. Treble clean and extended with excellent detail. Big 3D soundstage. These are a superb single DD and I think will challenge my Smabat NCO, Tin T2 plus and the BL-05s for top spot! £22 off Ali Express, it's a no-brainer.


How is noise isolation?


----------



## Nimweth

W





Toastybob said:


> How is noise isolation?


With the pre-fitted tips (medium, narrow bore) the isolation and seal are excellent. I have large ear canals so YMMV.


----------



## unifutomaki

Dani157 said:


> Something has joined the party late. Sony MH750 which I received this week are amongst best $7 spent in this year. EDX was my cheapie gem till now but now I get the hype about these vintage icons. Typical Sony sound which just moves you. And continuing my lucky streak of finding a genuine one and not some fake! Touchwood! I will surely buy one more to start some modding related to nozzles. Apologies if this seems like a spam post but my glee knows no bounds at the moment. NCO+MH750 is what my ears longed for in this underwhelming year!
> 
> P.S. - My Blon BL-03 can officially retire in peace.



Having multiple MH750 and 1 MH755 prevents me from looking over at all the sub-$20 KZs and CCAs. Simply no need for them, because these Sony's are going to be at least as good or better.


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 6, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## baskingshark

povidlo said:


> Fresh of the chi-fi oem assembly line: (Fengru) *Rosa *(D3). $25 USD on Aliexpress.
> 
> This is marketed as 1DD 10mm Beryllium Plated Crystal Composite film IEM.
> 
> ...




Thanks for taking one for the team to try this set! The shell really looks like the BLON BL-03, just that the purported driver is different, plus there's some flame logo on this shell. Seems tuning is very different from the BL-03, thanks for your input.

Of the beryllium single DD types (be it plated or full beryllium) I've tried, they generally have fast transients and take to EQ like a champ. Perhaps u can try EQing this set to your preferences like at the bass and mids. 




Nimweth said:


> CVJ do the same thing, their cheapest model, CSA has the same accessories as the flagship CSN. Mind you at least you get a reasonable set of extras with their IEMs.



I've read in forums that CVJ is purported to be a sister company of TRN, so I wouldn't be surprised by this fact. But seems of the CVJs we've seen in reviews, they look to be neutralish/neutralish bright in tuning compared to the usually V shaped TRNs, so maybe it is a different tuning philosophy?


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team to try this set! The shell really looks like the BLON BL-03, just that the purported driver is different, plus there's some flame logo on this shell. Seems tuning is very different from the BL-03, thanks for your input.
> 
> Of the beryllium single DD types (be it plated or full beryllium) I've tried, they generally have fast transients and take to EQ like a champ. Perhaps u can try EQing this set to your preferences like at the bass and mids.
> 
> ...



Yes, CVJ is a sister company of TRN.

Just like CCA is to KZ.

There’s no rules on tuning per se. Just like KZ tunes CCA earphones neutral some times and V shaped other times, TRN does the same thing with CVJ.


----------



## zenki

@Nimweth Which Open Heart IEM is that?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

whirlwind said:


> OK, bullet shaped  IEM it is. Do these need amped also....looking to use just off of a clip zip


Tin T2 are killer.


----------



## Nimweth

zenki said:


> @Nimweth Which Open Heart IEM is that?


It is this one:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40012...er_id=86e396fa4ec64b26a1f537cd23c65965&is_c=N


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> Having multiple MH750 and 1 MH755 prevents me from looking over at all the sub-$20 KZs and CCAs. Simply no need for them, because these Sony's are going to be at least as good or better.



Absolutely. I am getting atleast a couple more as backup to save me future $$$ in the sub $20 category.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

sebek said:


> Was HZSOUND Heart Mirror the best iem under 100 € of the year?
> 
> How does it compare to Blon BL-03? I realized it is brighter.
> 
> Would it be a signature too much like NM2 + if I thought about buying both?



For me its the HISENIOR T2U the very best sub-100$ buy.

But single DD is sure HZsound Mirror cause technically they are on par with anything under 200$.

IT00 suck, it sound like a warmer darker KZ EDX. But it have poorer quality check, mine have mmcx issue since day 1 and i read lot of other consumers with similar issue.

NM2+ is excellent, but to be honnest, if I have to use something for monitoring it would be the HZsound which have higher resolution and better imaging, more controlled bass too, faster attack. Timbre is fuller, thicker with NM2+, bass is more weighty but warmer in texture-details and slower in attack. NM2+ is more V shape and its treble doesnt extend as far as the Mirror. Bass is a bit rolled off too, which isnt the case with Mirror even if its leaner and less impactfull.

So the answer is NO, these 2 arent similar at all.


----------



## RicHSAD

The BL01's are definitely excellent. I've been ABC'ing them with the YBF and the Black Bat and it's hard to say which I prefer. The 01's actually graph a lot like the YBF's and the difference's I am seeing on the graphs appears to match what I'm hearing as well. The 01 have a bit more bass weight and the vocals are a little softer. I think I prefer the vocal tonality on the 01's but the extended treble on the YBF's gives them a sense of air and space that I have not been able to find on another IEM yet.

I have been pleasantly surprised with the Smabat Black Bat as well. Monstrous sub-bass that is kept under control (with the right tips) and great vocals. They are a particularly good set for hip hop, but they sound good with everything really.

Green: 01 / Red: YBF


----------



## chickenmoon (Dec 20, 2020)

RicHSAD said:


> The BL01's are definitely excellent. I've been ABC'ing them with the YBF and the Black Bat and it's hard to say which I prefer. The 01's actually graph a lot like the YBF's and the difference's I am seeing on the graphs appears to match what I'm hearing as well. The 01 have a bit more bass weight and the vocals are a little softer. I think I prefer the vocal tonality on the 01's but the extended treble on the YBF's gives them a sense of air and space that I have not been able to find on another IEM yet.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised with the Smabat Black Bat as well. Monstrous sub-bass that is kept under control (with the right tips) and great vocals. They are a particularly good set for hip hop, but they sound good with everything really.
> 
> Green: 01 / Red: YBF



Now you made me buy the Black Bat, hopefully I like them better than the NCO which I think is a bit meh in most aspects.

Two days ago after I bought the FiiO FD5 I thought it was my last purchase of the year and this is now the fourth one I buy after that... OpenHeart Resin, NS Audio NS5 MKII Bass, Tripowin TC-01 and now the Black Bat...

Tomorrow I should receive Focus Rythm and Focus EDM to compliment my recently acquired Focus Vocal. 

NM2+ purchased on 11/11 still MIA so far.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The end of this damned year approach,it would be cool if headfier can share their personal *favorite 2020 discoveries*!




To me, the biggest under-$60 IEM surprise of late 2020 is the CCA CA16.

I didn't know what to expect, I was kinda hoping for a 'super-C10.' And in some ways it is. It is miles better at rendering instruments, while retaining some of the elevated vocals. It's a 'gentle' tuning, like the C10, but taken further. The treble is very very rolled-off.

See, if you use 'proper' eartips with the CA16, instead of the short wide-bore stock tips, you will get a much more well-rounded sound, with actual treble. But it can be shouty in some instances. So CCA got out of this by using these un-treble tips. And it has quite an effect.

In another thread, I described the CA16 as a 'smooth caramel latte for the ears.' (I stole that phrase from a comment on a Pamplemoose video. The CA16 is by far the best IEM for that band, IMHO.) It's so soft and sweet. It's going to be boring for a lot of people on a lot of tracks, but it's easy-listening to the max. No fatigue.

I admit that you can't use the stock CA16 as an all-rounder, you'd have to use CP800 to turn it into a monitor. [Not really a monitor, just a more 'balanced' sound.] But it provides something new and unique in my stable of IEMs.

Lastly, I mentioned Pamplemoose. In the CCA thread, I provided examples of some of their tracks that sound almost as if they were mixed by someone wearing a CA16. True, the CA16 loses treble in those, when compared with my others. But it's ethereal and unreal. I can never say no to holographic sound, so the CA16 gets my vote.

Only trouble is, I bent the edge of my left housing grille a little bit, about 15-20 degrees. I hope that doesn't affect sound performance. The holography seems a bit less.


----------



## baskingshark

RicHSAD said:


> The BL01's are definitely excellent. I've been ABC'ing them with the YBF and the Black Bat and it's hard to say which I prefer. The 01's actually graph a lot like the YBF's and the difference's I am seeing on the graphs appears to match what I'm hearing as well. The 01 have a bit more bass weight and the vocals are a little softer. I think I prefer the vocal tonality on the 01's but the extended treble on the YBF's gives them a sense of air and space that I have not been able to find on another IEM yet.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised with the Smabat Black Bat as well. Monstrous sub-bass that is kept under control (with the right tips) and great vocals. They are a particularly good set for hip hop, but they sound good with everything really.
> 
> Green: 01 / Red: YBF



Do u know which version of the Urbanfun YBF u got? There's a noble metal version and the beryllium version and they sound different according to folks who have both driver types. Supposedly the beryllium one is more V shaped with better subbass extension/quantity, the noble metal one is more U shaped.

I am also not sure which driver graph Crinacle puts for the Urbanfun on his site.


----------



## RicHSAD

baskingshark said:


> Do u know which version of the Urbanfun YBF u got? There's a noble metal version and the beryllium version and they sound different according to folks who have both driver types. Supposedly the beryllium one is more V shaped with better subbass extension/quantity, the noble metal one is more U shaped.
> 
> I am also not sure which driver graph Crinacle puts for the Urbanfun on his site.



My pair was ordered quite early on and before the big hype, so most likely Beryllium? I hope it is anyway, because if they break and I have to order them again, I want to have the same sound. Don't know what Crinacle got either, but his graph seems to match what I'm hearing.


----------



## tgx78

I just took both out and measured them and can confirm that they graph and sound very similar to me. My YBF is a noble metal version.


----------



## RikudouGoku

tgx78 said:


> I just took both out and measured them and can confirm that they graph and sound very similar to me. My YBF is a noble metal version.


My graph:





Crinacle:





It looks like both your and crinacle´s urbanfun is the noble metal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Honnestly, i'm addicted to *KBEAR BELIEVE* rich nuanced sound since Day 1 i got them. _To the point I paranoi getting brain cancer of overexposition to radioactive Beryllium element from cosmos...._
Timbre richness (dense, textured, transparent), fast layering capabilities, fast attack lead in mids and treble notes, articulate dynamic, thumpy juicy but imperfect bass.
As already said, it do have more similiraties with the DUNU LUNA than FINAL A8000 (my favorite IEM), but I consider Believe as capricious about amping as A8000, LUNA being less power hungry.

Believe remind me HIFIMAN RE2000 too...i mean, as see, i tend to compare them to way pricier IEM....why? Because they can be priced 500$ and I would not be shock.

I prefer them over the NF AUDIO NM2+, which sound tamed in dynamic, less effortless in it's layering and overall more V shape, recessed in vocal. Because the vocal of BELEIVE are excellent, fowards, natural, full, both male-female sound rich.

Anyway, just go give a look the the Headfi reviews....real eulogy....from real consumers mostly because this time KBear didnt distribute the Believe to million of random audio enthusiast. 

We will surely have a BLON like Believe fanatism soon IMO


----------



## RicHSAD

RikudouGoku said:


> My graph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This comes to mind...


----------



## Tonymac136

So in my sleep last night I appear to have ordered a pair of Tin T1 Plus and a few tips. FML.


----------



## sebek

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Honnestly, i'm addicted to *KBEAR BELIEVE* rich nuanced sound since Day 1 i got them. _To the point I paranoi getting brain cancer of overexposition to radioactive Beryllium element from cosmos...._
> Timbre richness (dense, textured, transparent), fast layering capabilities, fast attack lead in mids and treble notes, articulate dynamic, thumpy juicy but imperfect bass.
> As already said, it do have more similiraties with the DUNU LUNA than FINAL A8000 (my favorite IEM), but I consider Believe as capricious about amping as A8000, LUNA being less power hungry.
> 
> ...


I know they are different types of iems, but how does it more or less compare to TRI I3 if you've heard it?


----------



## elvergun (Dec 21, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a Vsonic GR07 v.II replacement?   I'm looking for something neutral with a good amount of sub-bass (which is what the GR07 is, more or less).


----------



## Slater

Kumonomukou said:


> +1 Got one yesterday.
> 
> I wasn't gonna buy them since I've already ordered more buds than I anticipated in the past month(MT300 included), then I saw KP580 listed for $12. Well... I'd get them just for that ceramic housing and screw MMCX alone! The expectation for the sound is LOW, but the design and built is too good for the price!



I just got these today.

They’re wired out of phase unfortunately 

They also have ridiculous driver flex upon insertion. Sounds like someone is jamming my ear full of krinkly krunchy foil.

Im going to try and take them apart to fix the phase problem. Hopefully I don’t damage the shell trying to get it apart.

I’ll try and address the driver flex at the same time.


----------



## cappuchino

Slater said:


> I just got these today.
> 
> They’re wired out of phase unfortunately
> 
> ...


My left one also has driver flex. But with careful insertion, it can be avoided 90% of the time. How do you find them? The sound and build that is.

Edit: Oh sorry. Missed the "out of phase" part. If only the brand improves QC, they would have been one of, if not the king of Chi-fi.


----------



## Slater (Dec 24, 2020)

sub30 said:


> My left one also has driver flex. But with careful insertion, it can be avoided 90% of the time. How do you find them? The sound and build that is.
> 
> Edit: Oh sorry. Missed the "out of phase" part. If only the brand improves QC, they would have been one of, if not the king of Chi-fi.



Well, the sound cannot be accurately evaluated when they are wired out of phase. But the mmcx connections are good quality, and the shape of the shell is comfortable.

I will also mention that they are NOT ceramic (ie zirconia) shells as advertised. It is just white paint. The shell itself is cast metal. I don’t think this was deceit on the company’s part though. It’s likely something got lost in English translation - the PAINT itself looks like it could be ceramic based, not the shell.


----------



## TheVortex

Slater said:


> Well, the sound cannot be accurately evaluated when they are wired out of phase. But the mmcx connections are good quality, and the shape of the shell is comfortable.
> 
> I will also mention that they are NOT ceramic (ie zirconia) shells as advertised. It is just white paint. The shell itself is cast metal. I don’t think this was deceit on the company’s part though. It’s likely something got lost in English translation - the PAINT itself looks like it could be ceramic based, not the shell.



I am glad I held off buying these as I don't have the expertise to fix them and that depends if I had a out of phase pair. I am looking forward to your impressions when they are in phase.


----------



## IcarusIX (Dec 24, 2020)

chickenmoon said:


> Now you made me buy the Black Bat, hopefully I like them better than the NCO which I think is a bit meh in most aspects.
> 
> Two days ago after I bought the FiiO FD5 I thought it was my last purchase of the year and this is now the fourth one I buy after that... OpenHeart Resin, NS Audio NS5 MKII Bass, Tripowin TC-01 and now the Black Bat...
> 
> ...


I recently ordered that tc-01 looking for a comfortable iem (as it looks tiny) but also one with a warmish harman tune which is capable of basshead levels with a second eq profile. I have no clue if the tripowin is able to provide this so I'm anxious to wait for it to come and see how it does, as I can hardly find anything out there about it except the bggar video


----------



## Nimweth

Over 100 hours now on the Openheart resin IEMs. They are sounding amazing. Very well balanced with wonderful layering and separation. Try this if you have them, magical. And what a recording!


----------



## theresanarc

DBaldock9 said:


> I bought the Pizen PianoTrio [ https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825090018.html ] at the same time that I bought the AudioSense T100.
> The PianoTrio has better low Bass impact than the T100 (without the Mid-Bass blooming/booming of the Tennmak Pro), but it's not as comfortable to wear while sleeping as the T100, or my Tennmak Pro.



I ended up buying the Pizen because I was looking for something that had the same shell as a Shure SE215 because I know it isolates well which is what I wanted since I only wear them on the train.


Not great....the isolation is a bit of an improvement on my KZ ZSN so they have that going but the sound quality is cheap sounding, I'm not enough of an audiophile to describe it but it seems like a real lack of any detail. Not bad either but I think I'll stick to the ZSN for the train, their noise isolation isn't great but it's good enough and sound quality is much better.


----------



## trumpethead

Nimweth said:


> Over 100 hours now on the Openheart resin IEMs. They are sounding amazing. Very well balanced with wonderful layering and separation. Try this if you have them, magical. And what a recording!



Are you using the stock cable


----------



## DBaldock9

theresanarc said:


> I ended up buying the Pizen because I was looking for something that had the same shell as a Shure SE215 because I know it isolates well which is what I wanted since I only wear them on the train.
> 
> 
> Not great....the isolation is a bit of an improvement on my KZ ZSN so they have that going but the sound quality is cheap sounding, I'm not enough of an audiophile to describe it but it seems like a real lack of any detail. Not bad either but I think I'll stick to the ZSN for the train, their noise isolation isn't great but it's good enough and sound quality is much better.



I haven't listened to any KZ earphones, but I do like the isolation and sound of the PianoTrio, for when I'm laying down to sleep.
For "critical" listening, the single Balanced Armature AudioSense T180 ($41) does sound better - but doesn't have as much low Bass.


----------



## goms80

Nimweth said:


> Over 100 hours now on the Openheart resin IEMs. They are sounding amazing. Very well balanced with wonderful layering and separation. Try this if you have them, magical. And what a recording!




Would you say it is very detailed?


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 26, 2020)

trumpethead said:


> Are you using the stock cable


Yes. It is amazing and worth the price of entry on its own.


----------



## Nimweth

goms80 said:


> Would you say it is very detailed?


The detail is very good. Not in the Starsea league but way above the price.


----------



## Midcentric

DBaldock9 said:


> I haven't listened to any KZ earphones, but I do like the isolation and sound of the PianoTrio, for when I'm laying down to sleep.
> For "critical" listening, the single Balanced Armature AudioSense T180 ($41) does sound better - but doesn't have as much low Bass.



I think all should listen KZ at their own journeys beginning and return to it once in a while to notice their progress toward audiophilia.

Well, after KZs many sub 100 iems are fine too. Especially with these Berillium vibe.


----------



## paulwasabii (Dec 26, 2020)

Mine arrived and spent minimal time with them so don't read too much into it.  These fit really well, driver flex on the left but not always for me.  Using the stock tips as they came in a size large enough to be usable for me and the FAAEAL cable.  MMCX connectors are much better than my D.T.6., secure click without much force.  I do think there is a little of the D.T.6. hiding in there, the massive bass level, emphasized upper mids then rolled of upper end but not as much as the D.T.6..  Not as dark as the D.T.6..  But still going to appeal to EDM fans with all that bass.  After a year of controlled/reduced/restrained bass in the budget end, it was nice to have something seriously rumble my ear again.  There is a rough edge on the sound at this point, not as smooth as it should be, but I think it just needs a bit more time.  It will probably be as divisive as the D.T.6., it will work better in electronic music than acoustic or those who prefer a more natural sound.  Maybe with a bit more time, it will be closer to the D.T.6. Pro.

The soundstage is different than I remember on the D.T.6..  The KP580 seems wider and taller.  At this point, I am not sure it will win over anyone who hated the D.T.6., but I would buy it over the D.T.6. for the fit, better connectors, and soundstage while retaining all that bass.


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 26, 2020)

paulwasabii said:


> Mine arrived and spent minimal time with them so don't read too much into it.  These fit really well, driver flex on the left but not always for me.  Using the stock tips as they came in a size large enough to be usable for me and the FAAEAL cable.  MMCX connectors are much better than my D.T.6., secure click without much force.  I do think there is a little of the D.T.6. hiding in there, the massive bass level, emphasized upper mids then rolled of upper end but not as much as the D.T.6..  Not as dark as the D.T.6..  But still going to appeal to EDM fans with all that bass.  After a year of controlled/reduced/restrained bass in the budget end, it was nice to have something seriously rumble my ear again.  There is a rough edge on the sound at this point, not as smooth as it should be, but I think it just needs a bit more time.  It will probably be as divisive as the D.T.6., it will work better in electronic music than acoustic or those who prefer a more natural sound.  Maybe with a bit more time, it will be closer to the D.T.6. Pro.
> 
> The soundstage is different than I remember on the D.T.6..  The KP580 seems wider and taller.  At this point, I am not sure it will win over anyone who hated the D.T.6., but I would buy it over the D.T.6. for the fit, better connectors, and soundstage while retaining all that bass.


I'm starting to think that the main issue of this model is driver flex. I've heard from every owner that they experience driver flex. 

Your impressions are the same as mine. But I find the upper mids glaring at higher volume (pre-burn-in). I also wasn't sure if there was early treble roll-off because something sounded missing, but your impression confirmed it. These do improve after burn-in (smoother upper mids, better bass response) if you believe in that and are very tip-dependent. I also removed the metal grill and replaced it with alcohol pad and am using them with shortened reversed stock tips. Oh, and the tips they come with are very random, or so it seems. I got 3 pairs of tips that are sold as BGVP Y01 and other owners received different pairs.


Edit: BTW, I'm a subscriber and am waiting for your "Quick Look" video on the KP580 😄


----------



## paulwasabii

sub30 said:


> I'm starting to think that the main issue of this model is driver flex. I've heard from every owner that they experience driver flex.
> 
> Your impressions are the same as mine. But I find the upper mids glaring at higher volume (pre-burn-in). I also wasn't sure if there was early treble roll-off because something sounded missing, but your impression confirmed it. These do improve after burn-in (smoother upper mids, better bass response) if you believe in that and are very tip-dependent. I also removed the metal grill and replaced it with alcohol pad and am using them with shortened reversed stock tips. Oh, and the tips they come with are very random, or so it seems. I got 3 pairs of tips that are sold as BGVP Y01 and other owners received different pairs.
> 
> ...



I think you are right on the tips. Using the stock tips and not sure which ones I received, but they fit well. I think they emphasize the bass and cut the treble a bit. Switched to flip tips and better on the treble but a bit lean in the middle upper. So either use a more open tip and your alcohol pad to prevent the shouty sound or a more closed tip and lose more at the high end.  Especially with electronic music, I am fine with the flip tips as it isn't too shouty for me and they brought out more detail.  For me, similar hard hitting sound like the Urbanfun but it has a better soundstage, really wide but the vocals a bit in front of you and tall.  I am not ready to rip off the grill yet, but did you think guitars are better with the alcohol pad?  I am fine leaving this one as an EDM banger but curious how the pad affected the sound.


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 3, 2021)

paulwasabii said:


> I think you are right on the tips. Using the stock tips and not sure which ones I received, but they fit well. I think they emphasize the bass and cut the treble a bit. Switched to flip tips and better on the treble but a bit lean in the middle upper. So either use a more open tip and your alcohol pad to prevent the shouty sound or a more closed tip and lose more at the high end.  Especially with electronic music, I am fine with the flip tips as it isn't too shouty for me and they brought out more detail.  For me, similar hard hitting sound like the Urbanfun but it has a better soundstage, really wide but the vocals a bit in front of you and tall.  I am not ready to rip off the grill yet, but did you think guitars are better with the alcohol pad?  I am fine leaving this one as an EDM banger but curious how the pad affected the sound.


*Bass* - A bit boomier but counteracted by using reversed stock tips. Still prominent because I am using the stock tips which elevate them in the first place.
*Mids* - vocals are definitely less shouty but didn't lose their appeal (still placed in front). Guitars meanwhile lose that grittiness/bite associated with the elevated upper mids but the exchange was definitely worth it - the overall presentation became much smoother. The shoutiness basically disappeared with this mod.
*Treble* - no noticeable changes for me

Separation, soundstage, and imaging are amazing on these.

For me, it would be better to try it yourself to hear the difference. It's a fairly easy mod to do and is reversible so there's no scare to damage the IEM.

Final mod: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mod...or-all-iem-modifications.952994/post-16130220



Spoiler: KP580 with Alcohol Pad and Shortened Reversed Stock Tips (BGVP Y01)


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 12, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> *For the bassheads on a budget: Faaeal Poppy *($7)
> 
> These are also very hard to drive.



That’s odd that they are very hard to drive. The specs list the impedance and sensitivity as 16Ω @ 106dB/mW


----------



## cappuchino (Dec 27, 2020)

Slater said:


> That’s odd that they are very hard to drive. The specs list the impedance and sensitivity as 16Ω @ 106dB/mW


I've read somewhere that the Moondrop Spaceship which has the same specs is also surprisingly hard to drive. Like I increase the volume 2x compared to my KP580 just to get the same volume on each IEM, considering that the Poppy is a bullet-type and goes deeper in your ear.


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> These are also very hard to drive.



Wouldn't have expected that from a $7 fixed-cable design..


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> Wouldn't have expected that from a $7 fixed-cable design..


I know. It doesn't make sense 😂. For example, when I use the Senfees KP580, I set it at 34/100. On the Faaeal Poppy, I need to increase to around 60/100 just to get the same loudness.


----------



## Nimweth

Still really enjoying the Open Heart resin IEMs. I have fitted Spiral Dots and they sound superb. Over 150 hours on them now and they are far better than the BL-01and BL-03 IMHO. A fabulous single DD set which sounds fine with all genres.


----------



## GibranR.

Hi, im searching for good iems on $50-$60 price range that are good for listening to metal mostly. I'm seaching for something with good isolation and soundstage.
About the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Tonymac136

GibranR. said:


> Hi, im searching for good iems on $50-$60 price range that are good for listening to metal mostly. I'm seaching for something with good isolation and soundstage.
> About the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. Any help will be appreciated.



I'm not really a metalhead, but I have found myself listening to a lot more metal with the Blon BL05S (s model, not plural) than any other IEM. It has a weight and a punch to its presentation and it, while not having a huge soundstage, separates instruments so well it is easy to hear what is going on even in complex and heavily distorted sections of music.


----------



## Nimweth

GibranR. said:


> Hi, im searching for good iems on $50-$60 price range that are good for listening to metal mostly. I'm seaching for something with good isolation and soundstage.
> About the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. Any help will be appreciated.


You might want to try the Open Heart resin IEMs. Link: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40012...er_id=86e396fa4ec64b26a1f537cd23c65965&is_c=N


----------



## Tonymac136

Nimweth said:


> You might want to try the Open Heart resin IEMs. Link: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40012...er_id=86e396fa4ec64b26a1f537cd23c65965&is_c=N



How do they compare to the 05S?


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> How do they compare to the 05S?


Actually they are very similar but the Open Heart is more resolving with improved separation and layering. I really like the 05s but the Open Heart is a real revelation. Wonderful stock cable as well and no MMCX issues.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm not really a metalhead, but I have found myself listening to a lot more metal with the Blon BL05S (s model, not plural) than any other IEM. It has a weight and a punch to its presentation and it, while not having a huge soundstage, separates instruments so well it is easy to hear what is going on even in complex and heavily distorted sections of music.



This is something I'm struggling with. Based on your comments, I'm trying to use the BL-05S for metal. I found it to have the speed for metal, and like the BL-01 it can be very weighty and deliver punch with notes. But I just don't find the bass resonating like I expect.

I will continue testing the BL-05S against the BL-01, see which works better. Last night I found that one was better than the other for DnB, forgot which, lol! 

Currently, V90 is my metal IEM and has yet to be dethroned. KZs aren't bad, either.


----------



## Tonymac136

Nimweth said:


> Actually they are very similar but the Open Heart is more resolving with improved separation and layering. I really like the 05s but the Open Heart is a real revelation. Wonderful stock cable as well and no MMCX issues.



Improved separation? Either I've got an unusually good pair of Blons or I need to check the Open Heart out. Thanks.


----------



## Nimweth

Tonymac136 said:


> Improved separation? Either I've got an unusually good pair of Blons or I need to check the Open Heart out. Thanks.


Soundstage and separation on the BL-05s is indeed excellent but the Open Heart really is special. You can't go wrong for £22 and you get a cable that's worth that on its own!


----------



## Tonymac136

ShakeThoseCans said:


> This is something I'm struggling with. Based on your comments, I'm trying to use the BL-05S for metal. I found it to have the speed for metal, and like the BL-01 it can be very weighty and deliver punch with notes. But I just don't find the bass resonating like I expect.
> 
> I will continue testing the BL-05S against the BL-01, see which works better. Last night I found that one was better than the other for DnB, forgot which, lol!
> 
> Currently, V90 is my metal IEM and has yet to be dethroned. KZs aren't bad, either.



Different strokes for different folks. The BL05S doesn't reach the same lows as the BL01. I guess as more of a punk I'm more about fast punchy bass than out and out lows. For me the separation of the BL05S is the difference between not liking metal very much and "ooh, actually this is pretty cool".

The V90 does have good bass, but for me just feels a bit closed in in the mids for metal, though probably if I was recommending an all round IEM for somebody who just wanted 1 IEM rather than a collection (some people), it would be one that I'd recommend for most people. Just a good all rounder, and easier to drive than most DDs for good measure.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Yes, that's all very true about the V90. I wonder if this 'closed-in' feel you refer to about the mids is the same as what I experience as 'dryness' in the frequencies above the bass.

I'm not sure what the best way to interpret metal is. Certainly, technicalities are important here. As you suggest, it's probably subjective.

Time to break out the BA5 and V90 again to test against BL-05S for metal and electronica. It will give me an excuse to put the copper cable on the BA5, pit it against the BL-01.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

elvergun said:


> Can anyone recommend a Vsonic GR07 v.II replacement?   I'm looking for something neutral with a good amount of sub-bass (which is what the GR07 is, more or less).



TinHifi T4:

https://crinacle.com/2019/11/15/tin-hifi-t4-review-benchmark/


----------



## trumpethead

Nimweth said:


> Still really enjoying the Open Heart resin IEMs. I have fitted Spiral Dots and they sound superb. Over 150 hours on them now and they are far better than the BL-01and BL-03 IMHO. A fabulous single DD set which sounds fine with all genres.


I have been teetering on the edge for a minute with these.. You almost have pushed me over especially with the far better statement... Thanks a lot.. Lol


----------



## Tonymac136

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Yes, that's all very true about the V90. I wonder if this 'closed-in' feel you refer to about the mids is the same as what I experience as 'dryness' in the frequencies above the bass.
> 
> I'm not sure what the best way to interpret metal is. Certainly, technicalities are important here. As you suggest, it's probably subjective.
> 
> Time to break out the BA5 and V90 again to test against BL-05S for metal and electronica. It will give me an excuse to put the copper cable on the BA5, pit it against the BL-01.



I've just done a bit of A/B listening between the TRN V90 and the BL05S (LG V40/Tidal (highest quality)/ES100 (V90 is on a balanced cable)) using

Psychosocial (Slipknot), Nymphetamine Fix (Cradle of Filth) and Needles (System of a Down) and yeah the v90 does reach a bit lower but to my ears sounds quite a bit thinner and slightly unnatural in the mids (the dryness you mentioned, I expect). Technicalities are on a similar level to each other, though they are most apparent in the mids of the 05S and the treble of the V90. What ruins the V90's interpretation of those track is partly a lack of attack and heft compared to the 05S, but more importantly I found the V90 to be quite uncomfortable to listen to as the volume went up whereas the 05S I feel I could turn up until I literally went deaf(er). To people who don't listen at 40something dude who played in bands and messed his hearing up volumes the V90 probably acquits itself far better.


----------



## Tonymac136

trumpethead said:


> I have been teetering on the edge for a minute with these.. You almost have pushed me over especially with the far better statement... Thanks a lot.. Lol



Yep, I just pulled the trigger. Despite having KZ DQ6 and something else... *opens AliExpress* oh, the Tin T1 Plus already on order... 🤦‍♂️


----------



## trumpethead

Nimweth said:


> Soundstage and separation on the BL-05s is indeed excellent but the Open Heart really is special. You can't go wrong for £22 and you get a cable that's worth that on its own!


I'm seeing 30 usd with the cable... Is that the same as £22?


----------



## Tonymac136 (Dec 29, 2020)

trumpethead said:


> I'm seeing 30 usd with the cable... Is that the same as £22?



Yeah, that's about the same. I remember when 30 dollars was about 17 quid, these days it's often closer to 1:1.

Edit :- hence me being unable to comprehend that the Tin P1 isn't a sub $100 IEM!


----------



## trumpethead

Tonymac136 said:


> Yep, I just pulled the trigger. Despite having KZ DQ6 and something else... *opens AliExpress* oh, the Tin T1 Plus already on order... 🤦‍♂️


Yeah, I've got DQ6 on the way as well.. I'm wondering if the OH Resin will sound the same with a different cable, if so I would just order the iem... But @Nimweth is saying the cable is very nice also.. Difference of 10usd...decisions decisions...


----------



## Tonymac136

I'm on the fence with cables making a difference sonically. Certainly there are cables on IEMs which just sound bad, but there are also more cables which look bad, tangle badly or fall to pieces. And the cable you need is invariably not the one you have 6 of just lying around. 

I've bought the one with the cable. If I don't like the IEM I'll have a spare cable kicking around for something at a later date.


----------



## Nimweth

trumpethead said:


> I'm seeing 30 usd with the cable... Is that the same as £22?


I got them for £22 including the cable, no vouchers or special offers. That's $29.71 so yes, $30.


----------



## GibranR.

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Yes, that's all very true about the V90. I wonder if this 'closed-in' feel you refer to about the mids is the same as what I experience as 'dryness' in the frequencies above the bass.
> 
> I'm not sure what the best way to interpret metal is. Certainly, technicalities are important here. As you suggest, it's probably subjective.
> 
> Time to break out the BA5 and V90 again to test against BL-05S for metal and electronica. It will give me an excuse to put the copper cable on the BA5, pit it against the BL-01.


What do you think about the trn v80? Have you tried it?


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

I have 3 TRN V80, gave one away.

The TRN V80 was one of the my first introduction to Chi-Fi (along with T2 and Banned V2).

The V80 is a hot mess. That's not a bad thing. The timbre of the treble is way off, and it's treble-hot. Something of a bass and treble-cannon, if memory serves.

So why do I like it?

I use it on transit. Sometimes, transit can be noisy. I can't hear all the subtleties of a Tin T4 / King Pro or the bass in a CNT-1.

But I can hear the V80 very well. It makes certain genres [alternative hip-hop, U.K. garage, grime, and post-punk] shine on that ride.

It is in no way a faithful representation of anything, but with those genres [and maybe heavy metal], I enjoy it.

It also has great fit, and eventually became very cheap [I got one pair for $18]. Usually runs about $25 when I was looking.

They also look good, I wear the reflective blue one and have a red one still in-box.


You have to watch out for TRN quality control though. The second blue one I bought was simply different, and sounded inferior. So that's a 50% success rate with these.

I think it's a good disposable commuting IEM for harsh music, overall. It's also good to buy along with the Tin T2 [if cheap] and KZ ZS-10 Pro [if cheap] to see what kind of sound signature you like. [CCA C10 as well]. 

A more modern combination to buy to test signatures might be the cheaper BLONs, the T2+ [when on sale], and a last-gen KZ like the ZSX. Also the cheap KBears. You could replace the T2+ maybe with an HZSound Heart Mirror.

So I recc. the V80 for disposable heavy trash music commuting. It also plays TV shows really, really well on the commute. You don't want 'accuracy' in that situation.


----------



## countryboyhk (Dec 31, 2020)

Tonymac136 said:


> Yep, I just pulled the trigger. Despite having KZ DQ6 and something else... *opens AliExpress* oh, the Tin T1 Plus already on order... 🤦‍♂️



KZ DQ6 is another great iem, smooth and airy tuning liked ZAX, plenty of bass but few bass bleed. 
The 3DDs are just working very well with smooth transition, and easy to drive.
If you don't want see tons of glue inside the shell, you are suggested to get the grey color instead


----------



## Nimweth

I have just listened to this on the Open Heart. Sub bass is amazing and staging is vast!


----------



## IEMbiker

My KP580 V2 just arrived. Seller said the V2 got the connector fix and has a wider soundstage. First impression the KP580 V2 is more detail compared to my ZAX and similar soundstage. Slightly forward vocal like the ASX. The V2 dont have the copper ring at the connector and so far don't have any problem.


----------



## Slater

IEMbiker said:


> My KP580 V2 just arrived. Seller said the V2 got the connector fix and has a wider soundstage. First impression the KP580 V2 is more detail compared to my ZAX and similar soundstage. Slightly forward vocal like the ASX. The V2 dont have the copper ring at the connector and so far don't have any problem.



I wasn’t even aware that there was a a problem with the original one. The threaded mmcx weren’t a big deal, because a standard mmcx cable for just fine.

If anything, they needed to fix the driver flex problem!


----------



## kennyhack

countryboyhk said:


> KZ DQ6 is another great iem, smooth and airy tuning liked ZAX, plenty of bass but few bass bleed.
> The 3DDs are just working very well with smooth transition, and easy to drive.
> If you don't want see plenty of glue inside the shell, you are suggested to buy the grey color instead


How is DQ6 against Blon 03 or Blon 01?


----------



## IEMbiker

Slater said:


> I wasn’t even aware that there was a a problem with the original one. The threaded mmcx weren’t a big deal, because a standard mmcx cable for just fine.
> 
> If anything, they needed to fix the driver flex problem!


So far have not encountered any driver flex with this unit.


----------



## Slater

IEMbiker said:


> So far have not encountered any driver flex with this unit.



I have another set on the way, so hopefully they are wired in phase and have no driver flex


----------



## IEMusic

FYI,
Voting/nominating is now open for the Head-Fi Members' Poll for In Ear Monitors 2020!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...r-monitors-2020-please-read-the-rules.950854/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...20-please-read-the-rules.950854/post-16073195


----------



## countryboyhk

kennyhack said:


> How is DQ6 against Blon 03 or Blon 01?



Blon 01 mids is warmer, thicker and upfront, bass is more dominant.
DQ6 mids is brighter, more transparent with better extension. Both resolution and separation are better for DQ6 with more 3D sounding.  It's quite surprising the 3DDs can produce very beautiful highs like the BAs. You can consider DQ6 as a bass version of ZAX, and the overall SQ is closed to each other.


----------



## JEHL

How does the ER2XR holds up now that it regularly sells under $100. Sometimes even under $80?


----------



## Breezy (Dec 31, 2020)

Update: I’ve decided to YOLO and try the DQSM Hermits over the “safer” TRN V90S. It’s only got two posts about it and a couple Indonesian reviews I had to google translate. Seems to be neutral-bright, possibly a little bass light but has a very big soundstage. Benefits from more power.

I still need to do more research, I’ve been at it for a while but I figure a kindly member can steer me away or towards some IEMs? I have the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro coming in to drive them.

My bigger priority is comfort because I’m going to use these for long FPS shooter gaming sessions and some music. I’m okay with deeper insertion (actually prefer it, so it doesn’t fall out constantly and better sound isolation), tho my ears are a little small. I don’t like overly heavy, big shells.

My sound signature preference is pretty open: neutral, somewhat v-shaped with clean bass and sparkly treble, etc. I don’t like messy bass monsters.

Ones I’m looking at:
DQSM Hermit.
Kbear KS2.
Openheart Resin.
Moondrop Spaceship.
TRN V90 or V90S.
HZSound Heart Mirror.
Moondrop SSR or SSP.
KZ ZAX.
Final Audio E1000.
Etymotic ER2XR. (On sale)


----------



## baskingshark

Breezy said:


> I still need to do more research, I’ve been at it for a while but I figure a kindly member can steer me away or towards some IEMs? I have the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro coming in to drive them.
> 
> My bigger priority is comfort because I’m going to use these for long FPS shooter gaming sessions and some music. I’m okay with deeper insertion (actually prefer it, so it doesn’t fall out constantly and better sound isolation), tho my ears are a little small. I don’t like overly heavy, big shells.
> 
> ...



Personally, I think headphones are a better option for gaming. Any reason why you are going for an IEM for gaming? IEMs are comparatively weaker in soundstage, just my 2 cents. But if it must be an IEM for gaming, my friends have told me good things about the Final Audio E500 (it is about $20ish on DROP sometimes) for this purpose. I've read it has good imaging and is very suited for binaural songs. TRN V90S may also be suitable, it is V shaped, but rather open in soundstage, clean and tight bass, higher treble quite sparkly. Easy to drive too.

Based on your post, I would skip these sets for the following reasons:
1) Skip KBEAR KS - boomy flabby bass, overly V shaped. Wide soundstage though. But you don't like "messy bass monsters".
2) Skip HZSound Heart Mirror - it has a narrow soundstage. Also needs amping to scale better. I don't think Tempotec Sonata HD Pro can drive it optimally IMHO.
3) Skip Moondrop SSR - bad isolation. Also needs a powerful sources to scale better. Shouty at 3 kHz region. If u play FPS, gunshots will probably blow out your eardrum. Not sure about the SSP bassier variant, but reviews and graphs also show a 3 kHz peak there.

Hope the others can help u too, haven't tried the others in your list.


----------



## Breezy

baskingshark said:


> Personally, I think headphones are a better option for gaming. Any reason why you are going for an IEM for gaming? IEMs are comparatively weaker in soundstage, just my 2 cents. But if it must be an IEM for gaming, my friends have told me good things about the Final Audio E500 (it is about $20ish on DROP sometimes) for this purpose. I've read it has good imaging and is very suited for binaural songs. TRN V90S may also be suitable, it is V shaped, but rather open in soundstage, clean and tight bass, higher treble quite sparkly. Easy to drive too.
> 
> Based on your post, I would skip these sets for the following reasons:
> 1) Skip KBEAR KS - boomy flabby bass, overly V shaped. Wide soundstage though. But you don't like "messy bass monsters".
> ...



Headphones are uncomfortable for long periods of time for me. I wear glasses and my ears are sensitive. I’ve had quite a few different pairs and the most comfortable pair was Sennheisers who failed pretty fast  Thanks for the help, that helps narrow down things for me.


----------



## chinmie

Breezy said:


> I still need to do more research, I’ve been at it for a while but I figure a kindly member can steer me away or towards some IEMs? I have the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro coming in to drive them.
> 
> My bigger priority is comfort because I’m going to use these for long FPS shooter gaming sessions and some music. I’m okay with deeper insertion (actually prefer it, so it doesn’t fall out constantly and better sound isolation), tho my ears are a little small. I don’t like overly heavy, big shells.
> 
> ...



from what i have and seems to work better for FPS are the KZ ZSX and Blon BL01. those two seems to accentuate footsteps and have a closer, more in-your-head kind of staging, good at mimicking first person perspective. for 3rd person perspective gaming though, i prefer my T2+, Kanas, DM6, BL03, or headphones (WH1000XM3)


----------



## cappuchino

IEMbiker said:


> My KP580 V2 just arrived. Seller said the V2 got the connector fix and has a wider soundstage. First impression the KP580 V2 is more detail compared to my ZAX and similar soundstage. Slightly forward vocal like the ASX. The V2 dont have the copper ring at the connector and so far don't have any problem.


WTH there's a version 2? Wonder how different it sounds from v.1...


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> Personally, I think headphones are a better option for gaming. Any reason why you are going for an IEM for gaming? IEMs are comparatively weaker in soundstage, just my 2 cents. But if it must be an IEM for gaming, my friends have told me good things about the Final Audio E500 (it is about $20ish on DROP sometimes) for this purpose. I've read it has good imaging and is very suited for binaural songs. TRN V90S may also be suitable, it is V shaped, but rather open in soundstage, clean and tight bass, higher treble quite sparkly. Easy to drive too.
> 
> Based on your post, I would skip these sets for the following reasons:
> 1) Skip KBEAR KS - boomy flabby bass, overly V shaped. Wide soundstage though. But you don't like "messy bass monsters".
> ...



I agree; I’d get some nice open backed or semi-open backed headphones with the Brainwavz gel cooling earpads.


----------



## Nimweth

Listening to Andreas Vollenweider "Caverna Magica" on the Open Heart Resin. I am using the MMCX cable from my Tin T3 and Spiral Dots. The best combination so far!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Breezy said:


> Headphones are uncomfortable for long periods of time for me. I wear glasses and my ears are sensitive. I’ve had quite a few different pairs and the most comfortable pair was Sennheisers who failed pretty fast  Thanks for the help, that helps narrow down things for me.


I recommend earbuds then. Check out the NiceHCK DIY MX500, much cheaper than iems and has a lot bigger soundstage (unless you go up to the 300 usd range for iems, then you will find iems with bigger soundstage).


----------



## Nimweth

Breezy said:


> Headphones are uncomfortable for long periods of time for me. I wear glasses and my ears are sensitive. I’ve had quite a few different pairs and the most comfortable pair was Sennheisers who failed pretty fast  Thanks for the help, that helps narrow down things for me.


You may want to try some IEMs which are worn cable down. Small and comfortable examples include TRN M10, Smabat NCO and KZ ED9 amongst others. There will be lots of Head Fi members who could suggest other models.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> I recommend earbuds then. Check out the NiceHCK DIY MX500, much cheaper than iems and has a lot bigger soundstage (unless you go up to the 300 usd range for iems, then you will find iems with bigger soundstage).



That's another good option. Only issue with earbuds for gaming is they lack isolation and subbass (in general), but they are relatively cheap for the sound, and I'd say they are closer to open backed headphones than IEMs actually.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> That's another good option. Only issue with earbuds for gaming is they lack isolation and subbass (in general), but they are relatively cheap for the sound, and I'd say they are closer to open backed headphones than IEMs actually.


yeah true. But if you are gaming competitively, I prefer a more bright neutral signature, so the lack of bass is actually a pro then.


----------



## funnyjoke

Guys, what is known to be the best sub-$100 IEM nowadays? Is it the iBasso IT00?


----------



## baskingshark

funnyjoke said:


> Guys, what is known to be the best sub-$100 IEM nowadays? Is it the iBasso IT00?



Would be good if u could give more info so the community can fine tune recommendations better:

1) Preferred music genres?
2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive?
3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important?


----------



## chinmie

RikudouGoku said:


> I recommend earbuds then. Check out the NiceHCK DIY MX500, much cheaper than iems and has a lot bigger soundstage (unless you go up to the 300 usd range for iems, then you will find iems with bigger soundstage).



earbuds for FPS might a bit hard to pin-point forward/back position though as it usually lacks depth information compared to IEMs, unless listening to louder volume..which is not a good thing for long session gaming


----------



## funnyjoke

baskingshark said:


> Would be good if u could give more info so the community can fine tune recommendations better:
> 
> 1) Preferred music genres?
> 2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive?
> 3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important?



I'm not looking exactly to buy one, but I just wanted to know what people generally consider the best sub-100 IEM to be. A while back, I remember, it used to be the iBasso IT01.

1) Preferred music genres? Rock, EDM, Alternative, Hip-hop
2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive? Don't know much about signatures but I guess it should have some bass and be very clear/detailed (no muddiness).
3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important? Both at home and on the go. Isolation would be a plus.


----------



## OpiateSkittles

funnyjoke said:


> I'm not looking exactly to buy one, but I just wanted to know what people generally consider the best sub-100 IEM to be. A while back, I remember, it used to be the iBasso IT01.
> 
> 1) Preferred music genres? Rock, EDM, Alternative, Hip-hop
> 2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive? Don't know much about signatures but I guess it should have some bass and be very clear/detailed (no muddiness).
> 3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important? Both at home and on the go. Isolation would be a plus.



If you're talking full retail price, I still have to give it to the Tin T4. To me, the only others really in the conversation at this price (Starfield:$110, ER2XR:$130) are technically over $100. It becomes a harder question if you take into account the fact you can routinely get ER2/3XR or Starfield for less than $100, but I still think T4 is in the conversation.


----------



## chinmie

funnyjoke said:


> I'm not looking exactly to buy one, but I just wanted to know what people generally consider the best sub-100 IEM to be. A while back, I remember, it used to be the iBasso IT01.
> 
> 1) Preferred music genres? Rock, EDM, Alternative, Hip-hop
> 2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive? Don't know much about signatures but I guess it should have some bass and be very clear/detailed (no muddiness).
> 3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important? Both at home and on the go. Isolation would be a plus.



for me, the Tin T2+. granted i didn't test/buy many earphones this year, so small sample of comparison for me.


----------



## baskingshark

funnyjoke said:


> I'm not looking exactly to buy one, but I just wanted to know what people generally consider the best sub-100 IEM to be. A while back, I remember, it used to be the iBasso IT01.
> 
> 1) Preferred music genres? Rock, EDM, Alternative, Hip-hop
> 2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive? Don't know much about signatures but I guess it should have some bass and be very clear/detailed (no muddiness).
> 3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important? Both at home and on the go. Isolation would be a plus.



You might wanna read about the iBasso IT00, BLON BL-05S. Tin T2+ is also a worthy consideration, just that there're many forum reports (my set included) of wonky MMCX connectors, so best to buy only from places with good returns policy. If u have an amp, consider the HZSound Heart Mirror too.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

funnyjoke said:


> I'm not looking exactly to buy one, but I just wanted to know what people generally consider the best sub-100 IEM to be. A while back, I remember, it used to be the iBasso IT01.
> 
> 1) Preferred music genres? Rock, EDM, Alternative, Hip-hop
> 2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive? Don't know much about signatures but I guess it should have some bass and be very clear/detailed (no muddiness).
> 3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important? Both at home and on the go. Isolation would be a plus.




In some ways, you're looking for the Tinhifi T4. 

It's warm-neutral, has a respectable bass by TinHifi standards, treble is revealing but isn't outrageous.

However, I can't easily recommend it because:

-the fit is awkward, as it still uses last-gen bullet-shaped housings

-isolation is poor

-MMCX connectors could lead to issues


OTOH, it is considered the $100 reference set for a reason. It usually reproduces the audio somewhat like must have been intended, which is not something I can say for all IEMs. [With its average soundstage, listening to it is like looking at an accurate photo of a painting through a small hole].

It _is_ good for alternative, in my experience. And it has the detail you are looking for. Fairly easily driven.

There's the aformentioned IT00. It's supposed to be crisp and bassy from what I understand. Almost certainly has greater bass texture than the T4.


Given the specific music genres requested, maybe a recent KZ like the ZSX or ZAX?


Maybe should recommend something like the BQEYZ KB100? Supposed to be a balanced set. Decent isolation. Easily driven. Enough bass for rock.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Dec 31, 2020)

funnyjoke said:


> I'm not looking exactly to buy one, but I just wanted to know what people generally consider the best sub-100 IEM to be. A while back, I remember, it used to be the iBasso IT01.
> 
> 1) Preferred music genres? Rock, EDM, Alternative, Hip-hop
> 2) Preferred sound signature? Neutral, V shaped, midcentric, basshead/bass averse, treblehead/treble sensitive? Don't know much about signatures but I guess it should have some bass and be very clear/detailed (no muddiness).
> 3) Will this set be used at home or on the go? Ie is isolation and drivability important? Both at home and on the go. Isolation would be a plus.



I should add, for rock and hip-hop and stuff, maybe the Shozy Form 1.1. It's about $100, good bass, decent isolation, should be impressive to someone starting out:

https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/11/review-shozy-form-1-1/

If you can stretch your budget to maybe $110/120 during a big sale, the Fiio FH3 is currently said to be a good all-rounder. Just watch out for QC issues [with the IT00 and Mangird Tea as well].

Finally, yeah, the Mangird Tea in some ways is want you want, a smooth good-bass IEM capable of playing the fun stuff. But it's $300, so stick with the FH3 or lower!


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Glad that these suggestions may be helpful to you.

Another less-discussed option is the TFZ Tequila. Bassy, detailed, warm, somewhat dark. V-shaped, for rock/metal/pop. Non-muddy.


https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tfz-tequila1-iem.22926/reviews
https://hiendportable.com/tfz-tequila-1-english-review/
https://audiofool.reviews/2018/10/13/tfz_tequila/
https://thecontraptionist.blog/2018/05/05/fz-tequila-pour-me-another-tender-of-the-bar/
https://www.hifinext.com/tfz-tequila-1-review/

Watch out for the recessed vocals tho [common with V-shaped sets].

Tequila has been known to go below $100 USD on amazon.com during major sales.

This review briefly compares the Tequila to the iBasso IT-01.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Glad that these suggestions may be helpful to you.
> 
> Another less-discussed option is the TFZ Tequila. Bassy, detailed, warm, somewhat dark. V-shaped, for rock/metal/pop. Non-muddy.
> 
> ...



TBH Tequila is quite outclassed by some modern day CHIFI releases. It came out 2 - 3 years back, and in just a few months, things do get obsolete, that's how fast the CHIFI train moves (not to say the old gear is always inferior to new releases, but IMHO the Tequila didn't age that well).

Tequila has a very good soundstage, V shaped, basshead set. But the bass isn't tight, and technicalities are below average. I find it quite muddy actually. Timbre and tonality are okay. If u can get it at $60ish during sales (that's what I paid) then that's quite a good deal, but I wouldn't pay the $120ish list price for it for sure, many better sets around $100ish that can trump it.


----------



## Edge1337

RikudouGoku said:


> I recommend earbuds then. Check out the NiceHCK DIY MX500, much cheaper than iems and has a lot bigger soundstage (unless you go up to the 300 usd range for iems, then you will find iems with bigger soundstage).


Wanted to check something out for more soundstage on low budget, gonna check that out too, thanks


----------



## RikudouGoku

Edge1337 said:


> Wanted to check something out for more soundstage on low budget, gonna check that out too, thanks


If isolation isnt something you need, it sounds like earbuds are better for you then.


----------



## DaggerCola

I would say $19 Apple EarPods with Lightning connector is a very solid pair of IEM for daily use, even for some music listening. It is no longer the content in the box for every iPhone, but that doesn't mean it is bad.


----------



## Tonymac136

DaggerCola said:


> I would say $19 Apple EarPods with Lightning connector is a very solid pair of IEM for daily use, even for some music listening. It is no longer the content in the box for every iPhone, but that doesn't mean it is bad.



I'm going to stick my head above the parapet here and say I've never actually listened to the Earpods...

However, the beauty of Chi-Fi is that there are some real gems at a fraction of the cost of "name" IEMs. Amp-dependent, the Blon BL01 sounds better by basically every metric than my Sennheiser IE60s that originally retailed for £150, and while not being in any way great, were fairly solid for the money.

Given Apple's historic tendency with other hardware to use sub-par hardware but incredible design and user focus to be competitive, I'd expect the likes of the KZ EDX, the NICEHCK DB3 and other bargain-basement champions to be several leagues ahead in SQ to the earpods.

If you have a pair of Earpods and you're happy with them, that's great. You do you man. I think I'll stick with my kit.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

baskingshark said:


> TBH Tequila is quite outclassed by some modern day CHIFI releases. It came out 2 - 3 years back, and in just a few months, things do get obsolete, that's how fast the CHIFI train moves (not to say the old gear is always inferior to new releases, but IMHO the Tequila didn't age that well).
> 
> Tequila has a very good soundstage, V shaped, basshead set. But the bass isn't tight, and technicalities are below average. I find it quite muddy actually. Timbre and tonality are okay. If u can get it at $60ish during sales (that's what I paid) then that's quite a good deal, but I wouldn't pay the $120ish list price for it for sure, many better sets around $100ish that can trump it.



Thanks, I didn't know that. Maybe the TFZ Live 3 is a better sub-$100 TFZ for today. For the OP question, it has supposedly good bass and is clear.

Given how Chi-Fi IEMs might age differently, how would you say the TRI i3 has aged? Relative to something like the FH3? I think the i3 came out in 2019.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

D...................................T...................................6.
Man, im still so Wowed by these!
Cant say the same with Blon...

Oh, and the Moondrop SSP I just receive just cant compete against them too. 

About SSP, i'm extremely impress by construction and design and prefer to touch it and look at it than listening at it. It's a hollow mature tuning with extra bass slam that lack definition. Thumpy darkish version of Moondrop Starfield if we can say. Imaging is poor. Attack lack snap. Timbre is good but lack texture. Tonality is nice. Soundstage is intimate and small. Vocal-mids are recessed and warmed by bass. Treble isnt sparkly. Their a dangerous lack of air that affect overall clarity.


----------



## baskingshark

ShakeThoseCans said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. Maybe the TFZ Live 3 is a better sub-$100 TFZ for today. For the OP question, it has supposedly good bass and is clear.
> 
> Given how Chi-Fi IEMs might age differently, how would you say the TRI i3 has aged? Relative to something like the FH3? I think the i3 came out in 2019.



Sorry I haven't tried the FH3, but for sure the TRI I3 is still competitive with modern day releases.

It released around end of 2019 as you say, so it isn't that old by CHIFI standards. KBEAR even released a 2 pin version of this (purportedly with identical tuning) a few weeks back, so probably demand is still strong. TRI I3's special selling point is (when amped) the lush planar mids and good soundstage at this price point, it is still rather unique compared to the usual multi driver technical monstrosity or the harmanish tuned gear, which are dime a dozen.


----------



## Slater (Jan 1, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Over 100 hours now on the Openheart resin IEMs. They are sounding amazing. Very well balanced with wonderful layering and separation. Try this if you have them, magical. And what a recording!



The more I listen to the Openhearts, the more I like them.  The sound is clean and balanced, with punchy bass and a very small upper midrange bump. It’s nothing too much though, just enough to give female vocals a boost.

They also fit my ears PERFECTLY with the TRN BT20 adapters, which makes them perfect on the go Bluetooth use due to their awesome isolation.

They are easily worth the low price, and would make excellent stage monitors.


----------



## trumpethead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> D...................................T...................................6.
> Man, im still so Wowed by these!
> Cant say the same with Blon...
> 
> ...


I agree with your assessment of SSP...that is why mine went back to Amazon yesterday....I expected more for 40 bucks. Not that they were terrible, just not my cup of tea...


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> I agree with your assessment of SSP...that is why mine went back to Amazon yesterday....I expected more for 40 bucks. Not that they were terrible, just not my cup of tea...



Did you ever try the SSR?


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> The more I listen to the Openhearts, the more I like them.  The sound is clean and balanced, with punchy bass and a very small upper midrange bump. It’s nothing too much though, just enough to give female vocals a boost.
> 
> They also fit my ears PERFECTLY with the TRN BT20 adapters, which makes them perfect on the go Bluetooth use due to their awesome isolation.
> 
> They are easily worth the low price, and would make excellent stage monitors.


Pressing Buy NOW!


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Did you ever try the SSR?


Did not try SSR due to comments of anemic bass. I am a basshead within reason.


----------



## Slater (Jan 1, 2021)

trumpethead said:


> Did not try SSR due to comments of anemic bass. I am a basshead within reason.



Ah yeah, if you’re a basshead then I can see why you wouldn’t like them. If someone gave you the idea that SSP was basshead, you got incorrect information. SSP is just a reference-tuned SSR, with a small bass bump of a few dB that fills in some of the low frequencies. Neither of them would satisfy a basshead.

When I’m in a kicking’ basshead mood, I reach for something like the TFZ No 3, Focus EDM, Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 beryllium, KZ ZS7, KZ ZS4, ibasso IT01, or BQEYZ K2.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> Pressing Buy NOW!



For its price, it’s a ridiculous deal. You get a nice cable, nice case, decent selection of tips, cable organizer, and nice solid resin earphones.

Note they are mmcx though. If you’d rather have 2-pin (QDC) you need to get the Tianhirendre version. But I’ve had no issues with the openheart mmcx. They’re good quality mmcx connectors from what I can see.


----------



## trumpethead (Jan 2, 2021)

Slater said:


> Ah yeah, if you’re a basshead then I can see why you wouldn’t like them. If someone gave you the idea that SSP was basshead, you got incorrect information. SSP is just a reference-tuned SSR, with a small bass bump of a few dB that fills in some of the low frequencies. Neither of them would satisfy a basshead.
> 
> When I’m in a kicking’ basshead mood, I reach for something like the TFZ No 3, Focus EDM, Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 beryllium, KZ ZS7, KZ ZS4, ibasso IT01, or BQEYZ K2.


Delete Double Post


----------



## trumpethead

Slater said:


> Ah yeah, if you’re a basshead then I can see why you wouldn’t like them. If someone gave you the idea that SSP was basshead, you got incorrect information. SSP is just a reference-tuned SSR, with a small bass bump of a few dB that fills in some of the low frequencies. Neither of them would satisfy a basshead.
> 
> When I’m in a kicking’ basshead mood, I reach for something like the TFZ No 3, Focus EDM, Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 beryllium, KZ ZS7, KZ ZS4, ibasso IT01, or BQEYZ K2.


I do like my bass but I prefer quality over quantity. I have UF ybf beryllium,  which I love, ZS7, IT01, K2.. etc..etc..etc... Love Blon 03 & 01.. My biggest beef with SSP was volume level.. Even amping didn't get me to the level I needed.. Otherwise they sounded great. However nowadays I am measuring against my 16 dollar BL01... Just can't justify SSP at 40... Gonna try Open-heart Resin.. Also got my eye on MT300.... Thanks for all your help along with certain other members that I follow when they recommend a set.


----------



## Slater

trumpethead said:


> I do like my bass but I prefer quality over quantity. I have UF ybf beryllium,  which I love, ZS7, IT01, K2.. etc..etc..etc... Love Blon 03 & 01.. My biggest beef with SSP was volume level.. Even amping didn't get me to the level I needed.. Otherwise they sounded great. However nowadays I am measuring against my 16 dollar BL01... Just can't justify SSP at 40... Gonna try Open-heart Resin.. Also got my eye on MT300.... Thanks for all your help along with certain other members that I follow when they recommend a set.



I should mention that I don’t have the BL01, but I do have the BL03 (which I like), and the BL05 (non-s, which is ok but nothing special).

I too have been eyeing the MT300. Everyone who has it seems to like it.


----------



## StacoHRP (Jan 2, 2021)

trumpethead said:


> I do like my bass but I prefer quality over quantity.



Hi guys, newbie here. Been silent reader for about early KZ hype.
I often look this statement quality>quantity about bass but doesn't really get it. Is the BL-03 bass qualify on this? Still keeping my BL-03, but already broke the left side.
Really missed them, but the troublesome fitment keep me away from buying new one.


----------



## baskingshark

StacoHRP said:


> Hi guys, newbie here. Been silent reader for about early KZ hype.
> I often look this statement quality>quantity about bass but doesn't really get it. Is the BL-03 bass qualify on this? Still keeping my BL-03, but already broke the left side.
> Really missed them, but the troublesome fitment keep me away from buying new one.



I would say BL-03 has quite copious bass quantities, not basshead levels, but definitely very north of neutral. Quantity means how much bass, that one is easy to define as it can be measured on graphs too. Having said that, the BL-03's bass quantity is quite a tricky thing to define across individuals. Most people are using different aftermarket eartips with it as the stock tips are bad fitting (due to the too short nozzle), and different tips influence isolation and subbass and bass amounts, so YMMV.

But the BL-03's bass quality isn't good unfortunately. Bass quality is trickier to define, as some parts are subjective and some stuff cannot be measured. Quality wise, I would look at a few things, like bass speed/transients, bass timbre, bass texture, bass decay, bass extension amount, midbass bleed (absent or present)? Ie, is the bass able to keep up with very fast bass movements without sounding smeared? Does the bass sound like a one note bloated mess, or u can hear different layering/nuances from the midbass to the subbass?

I feel that the BL-03's bass can't keep up with very fast bass movements and does bleed into the mids with some bloat, so in my book its bass quality isn't good. Amping helps a bit to tighten the bloat, but still it is not the best in bass quality. 

U might wanna check out the newer BLON BL-01, it has a tighter and faster bass than the BL-03, so an improvement in that area.


----------



## StacoHRP (Jan 2, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I would say BL-03 has quite copious bass quantities, not basshead levels, but definitely very north of neutral. Quantity means how much bass, that one is easy to define as it can be measured on graphs too. Having said that, the BL-03's bass quantity is quite a tricky thing to define across individuals. Most people are using different aftermarket eartips with it as the stock tips are bad fitting (due to the too short nozzle), and different tips influence isolation and subbass and bass amounts, so YMMV.
> 
> But the BL-03's bass quality isn't good unfortunately. Bass quality is trickier to define, as some parts are subjective and some stuff cannot be measured. Quality wise, I would look at a few things, like bass speed/transients, bass timbre, bass texture, bass decay, bass extension amount, midbass bleed (absent or present)? Ie, is the bass able to keep up with very fast bass movements without sounding smeared? Does the bass sound like a one note bloated mess, or u can hear different layering/nuances from the midbass to the subbass?
> 
> ...


Wow. Glad to hear my first post reply this details.
Thanks sir! 

Agree with you about the BL-03. I try mod from eartips, cable, mesh etc etc for them. It happen because the hypetrain, but never regret.

About your rec. BL-01, i think i skip that. Didn't like the shell design


----------



## Nimweth

Slater said:


> The more I listen to the Openhearts, the more I like them.  The sound is clean and balanced, with punchy bass and a very small upper midrange bump. It’s nothing too much though, just enough to give female vocals a boost.
> 
> They also fit my ears PERFECTLY with the TRN BT20 adapters, which makes them perfect on the go Bluetooth use due to their awesome isolation.
> 
> They are easily worth the low price, and would make excellent stage monitors.


The isolation is very good on them, I agree. I am going to try them balanced with the cable from my Shuoer Tape. I am using Spiral Dots which seem to even out the response very nicely.


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 3, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Nimweth

I have to report that the Open Heart sounds great balanced out of my Xduoo X20. Definitely more detail and resolution. These are a superb single DD, they deserve the kind of adulation that the BL-03 receives.


----------



## Winni

@Nimweth 
Im really curious, if the driver and tuning is the same, as the OEM Tiandirenhe TD02 or TD06. I only heard, that the Open Heart is less bassy. 

Does someone have both and can say, if they sound different? Maybe @dharmasteve ?


----------



## Nimweth

Winni said:


> @Nimweth
> Im really curious, if the driver and tuning is the same, as the OEM Tiandirenhe TD02 or TD06. I only heard, that the Open Heart is less bassy.
> 
> Does someone have both and can say, if they sound different? Maybe @dharmasteve ?


I'm sorry I do not have any of the Tiandirenhe IEMs but I can say that with a suitable cable (the stock one is a bit bassy) and Spiral Dots the Open Heart has a beautifully balanced sound with lots of impact.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Jan 2, 2021)

Just received a pair of Tin T1 Plus that I woke up at 2am and ordered before going back to sleep again.

Honestly wish I'd not bothered. They're IEMs, they make sound, they're not terrible, they're not great. They're V shaped, the timbre of the mids is too warm which coupled with the midrange recession makes them difficult to like. They're also a bit dark in the upper treble for my liking.
They're obviously not burnt in yet but I doubt I'll bother with it.

KZ EDX is better, Blon BL01 is different leagues better.
The bundled cable seems pretty good though, I'm going to see if it fits the BL01.

Edit - no. It's Paragraph C.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 2, 2021)

Winni said:


> @Nimweth
> Im really curious, if the driver and tuning is the same, as the OEM Tiandirenhe TD02 or TD06. I only heard, that the Open Heart is less bassy.
> 
> Does someone have both and can say, if they sound different? Maybe @dharmasteve ?


The Open Heart is more balanced, with good bass, but not bass-head. The Tiandirenhe is slightly warmer with a bigger bass, that can be a little boomy on some tracks. The Black Bat again is a little warmer with the biggest bass. All have reasonable levels of detail, but the Open Heart is the most balanced. I do like the Tiandirenhe, but I have brain burned/broke them in for much longer and are more used to them. Is the Open heart worth buying....yes....no brainer! The whole package is exceptional.  If you want big bass the other two give that....if you want more balance but still with low end the Open Hearts are very good. Remember we are talking about £22 IEM's. All IMHO. The resin shells of these all give quite a deep fit and they are essentially the same.

Edit: The Smabat Black Bat has a graphene 'subwoofer' driver, The Tiandirenhe a 'Taiwan Bio-Driver. The Open Heart???.


----------



## Nimweth

dharmasteve said:


> The Open Heart is more balanced, with good bass, but not bass-head. The Tiandirenhe is slightly warmer with a bigger bass, that can be a little boomy on some tracks. The Black Bat again is a little warmer with the biggest bass. All have reasonable levels of detail, but the Open Heart is the most balanced. I do like the Tiandirenhe, but I have brain burned/broke them in for much longer and are more used to them. Is the Open heart worth buying....yes....no brainer! The whole package is exceptional.  If you want big bass the other two give that....if you want more balance but still with low end the Open Hearts are very good. Remember we are talking about £22 IEM's. All IMHO. The resin shells of these all give quite a deep fit and they are essentially the same.
> 
> Edit: The Smabat Black Bat has a graphene 'subwoofer' driver, The Tiandirenhe a 'Taiwan Bio-Driver. The Open Heart???.


Yes that's an interesting question. Does anyone know the diaphragm material on the Open Heart? It certainly has speed and resolution.


----------



## DaggerCola

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm going to stick my head above the parapet here and say I've never actually listened to the Earpods...
> 
> However, the beauty of Chi-Fi is that there are some real gems at a fraction of the cost of "name" IEMs. Amp-dependent, the Blon BL01 sounds better by basically every metric than my Sennheiser IE60s that originally retailed for £150, and while not being in any way great, were fairly solid for the money.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I totally agree with you. My point is: every new iPhone owner probably has a pair of Earpods for free, why not use it? Things have changed for iPhone 12 and future models so alternative cheap IEMs would be better, comparing to buying Earpods for $19.


----------



## trumpethead

baskingshark said:


> I would say BL-03 has quite copious bass quantities, not basshead levels, but definitely very north of neutral. Quantity means how much bass, that one is easy to define as it can be measured on graphs too. Having said that, the BL-03's bass quantity is quite a tricky thing to define across individuals. Most people are using different aftermarket eartips with it as the stock tips are bad fitting (due to the too short nozzle), and different tips influence isolation and subbass and bass amounts, so YMMV.
> 
> But the BL-03's bass quality isn't good unfortunately. Bass quality is trickier to define, as some parts are subjective and some stuff cannot be measured. Quality wise, I would look at a few things, like bass speed/transients, bass timbre, bass texture, bass decay, bass extension amount, midbass bleed (absent or present)? Ie, is the bass able to keep up with very fast bass movements without sounding smeared? Does the bass sound like a one note bloated mess, or u can hear different layering/nuances from the midbass to the subbass?
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## povidlo

baskingshark said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team to try this set! The shell really looks like the BLON BL-03, just that the purported driver is different, plus there's some flame logo on this shell. Seems tuning is very different from the BL-03, thanks for your input.
> 
> Of the beryllium single DD types (be it plated or full beryllium) I've tried, they generally have fast transients and take to EQ like a champ. Perhaps u can try EQing this set to your preferences like at the bass and mids.



This is my first beryllium-associated driver iems and transients are quicker than other 1DD iems I own in this price range (rose north forest, bl-03, senn cx300II). Decay has very good timing and they're able to maintain good rhythm. 

Shell is built differently than Blons: different metal feel (at least on my blue version), smaller and bit lighter than Blons, they fit me better, too; sound sigs are day/night.  

50 hours later (mixed listening/burn-in), I gave up on the logical thing to do to make them all-around by looking to improve deficiencies associated with musicality through source, eq, and tips/cable rolling. Mids have improved a bit but are generally hollow sounding. Treble extension and quantity are still great but due to so-so musicality, timbre and fairly congested soundstage I prefer to use other gear for treble-focused music. 

My focus turned onto creating a raw bass weapon. Berry driver in Rosa can really take extra DBs on low end without distorting. Using Sony A17 dap and Fiio X1/E12/earbuddy stack as sources, switched to TRN T2 cable and Final E tips. Bass quantity and control are great. It's not one-note, boomy sounding. Quality and texturization are are step behind but decent. 

-with A17 and ClearAudio+ DSP on: mid bass and low mids are elevated improving male vocals and significantly improving bass punch.
-with E12 in high gain with bass boost on pushing 880mW into Rosa's 32ohm (with earbuddy between): sub and mid bass are greatly elevated delivering knock-out punch!


----------



## povidlo

chickenmoon said:


> I bought one of these last week, I don't have it yet though.


Let us know your thoughts in time.

Personally curious to find out how you think Rosa's bass compares to your TFZs and.....7hz i99


----------



## chickenmoon

povidlo said:


> Let us know your thoughts in time.
> 
> Personally curious to find out how you think Rosa's bass compares to your TFZs and.....7hz i99



Will do. It's in the country, I'll probably get it sometime next week.


----------



## Slater

KP580 sounds a little harsh and grainy, which can be improved by adding a foam plug inside the nozzle. I don’t know about v2, as I only have KP580 v1. But I really like them in this configuration. There’s plenty of room inside the nozzle for foam. I used some I had laying around from another earphone, and it fit inside perfectly.

The QC on these is flaky though. On my first pair, they were wired out of phase and I had massive driver flex. On my second pair, the phase is good and no driver flex, but the left mmcx cuts out sometimes when I move my head.

Maybe that’s why they changed the mmcx in the v2?

Oh well, I can’t expect much for a $12 earphone. It’s still a good value.


----------



## cappuchino

sub30 said:


> So I've been playing with the Senfees KP580 with reversible mods... Here's what I did:
> 
> 1.) *Removed metal grill and replaced with alcohol pad* - Noticeably lessened the upper mids but made the bass a bit boomier (BGVP Y01 tips which is what they came with increase bass and lessen highs as well)
> 2.) *Switched from stock tips to TWS (Airdots) tips (wide bore, short stem)* - Decreased midbass and somehow increased highs (may be just my brain imagining)
> ...


Try this if you have the time. Instead of foam (which I didn't have), I used alcohol pad.


----------



## Slater (Jan 13, 2021)

sub30 said:


> Try this if you have the time. Instead of foam (which I didn't have), I used alcohol pad.



Yeah, foam plug or alcohol pad work in a similar fashion. Regardless of the method used, it definitely needs some sort of dampening in the nozzle to improve the sound IMO. Much more listenable now.

The other thing I found is that tips
randomly slide down the nozzle. So I installed a slice of an old eartip nozzle core before I reinstalled the tip. That prevented the tip from sliding down, and kept them where they are supposed to be.

I originally tried an oring, but it wasn’t quite thick enough. 2 orings would have worked though, but a slice of nozzle core is easier because it’s thickness can be adjusted to the proper size.


----------



## cappuchino

Slater said:


> Yeah, foam plug or alcohol pad work in a similar fashion. Regardless of the method used, they definitely need some sort of dampening in the nozzle to improve the sound IMO. Much more listenable now.
> 
> The other thing I found is that tips easily slide all the way down the nozzle. So I installed a slice of an old eartip nozzle core before I reinstalled the tip. That prevented the tip from sliding down. I tried an oring, but it wasn’t quite thick enough. 2 orings would work though, but a slice of nozzle core is just as easy because it’s thickness can be adjusted to the proper size.


I'm using tips from my TWS (Airdots) and they fit perfectly. Now I wonder why Senfee opted for this nozzle (Using regular stem length tips protrude too much for me.


----------



## Slater (Jan 2, 2021)

Had anyone tried any of the Pulas yet?

There 2 models now, with stupid model names that make the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 seem like poetry.

Pula HT2020100 and Pula HT2020300




The HT2020100 looks particularly interesting, as it has an all metal shell, PEEK driver, and nice stock cable.


----------



## nraymond

Slater said:


> Had anyone tried any of the Pulas yet?
> 
> There 2 models now, with stupid model names that make the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 seem like poetry.
> 
> ...



I recently got the HT2020100. It's decent, fit is nice, shell is much lighter than I expected. There wasn't enough sub-bass for me. Trying different tips, I couldn't bring the sub-bass up enough without bringing up the rest of the bass to too high levels. The mids and highs were fine, nothing special. (I'm pretty picky about my sub-bass, i.e. while I think the KBEAR Believe is great, I didn't like how the sub-bass rolled off with that either.)


----------



## DBaldock9

Slater said:


> The more I listen to the Openhearts, the more I like them.  The sound is clean and balanced, with punchy bass and a very small upper midrange bump. It’s nothing too much though, just enough to give female vocals a boost.
> 
> They also fit my ears PERFECTLY with the TRN BT20 adapters, which makes them perfect on the go Bluetooth use due to their awesome isolation.
> 
> They are easily worth the low price, and would make excellent stage monitors.



My OpenHeart Purple OH900 arrived in the mail today.
When I first went to change the ear-tips for some larger ones, I found that the screen was missing on the right nozzle.
So I removed the screen on the left nozzle, to have "matched" sound.
I've installed Medium AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC ear-tips.
.
*Question - Has anyone else noticed the OpenHeart earphones going quiet, when they're pressed in to get a good seal?  I'm using wide-bore tips, so it's not an issue with a narrow-bore tip being bent & constricted.  I'm wondering whether it's something to do with the pressure due to a good seal (but I'm not hearing any driver flex)?*
.
When they're "adjusted right" in my ears, the OpenHeart OH900 really do sound good - and that upper Midrange bump helps with the dialog clarity, when I'm watching TV.


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 10, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Winni

DBaldock9 said:


> My OpenHeart Purple OH900 arrived in the mail today.
> When I first went to change the ear-tips for some larger ones, I found that the screen was missing on the right nozzle.
> So I removed the screen on the left nozzle, to have "matched" sound.
> I've installed Medium AZLA SednaEarfit XELASTEC ear-tips.
> ...



Yes, this can happen on every IEM, when the pressure is too high. I such cases i grab the top of my right ear with the left hand over the head and pull on it to release pressure. After that readjust the IEM.

If this doesn't help, I would try other tips, personally I use mainly Comply Foams.


----------



## Nimweth

The Open Heart Resin really scales well. Via Xduoo X20 > Topping NX1a > Shuoer cable, excellent detail and impact. Bass is tremendous. Try this one:


----------



## Darkeye999H (Jan 3, 2021)

Revonext QT2s and KZ ATE are the best under 50$ I ever heard. Both V-shape with heavy bass and sparkly treble. Mids are not so recessed with very little bass bleed.


----------



## IEMbiker

Slater said:


> KP580 sounds a little harsh and grainy, which can be improved by adding a foam plug inside the nozzle. I don’t know about v2, as I only have KP580 v1. But I really like them in this configuration. There’s plenty of room inside the nozzle for foam. I used some I had laying around from another earphone, and it fit inside perfectly.
> 
> The QC on these is flaky though. On my first pair, they were wired out of phase and I had massive driver flex. On my second pair, the phase is good and no driver flex, but the left mmcx cuts out sometimes when I move my head.
> 
> ...


 The seller did tell me they replace the MMCX because of the customer's complaint.
 I pair it with KZ gold silver cable, Starline tips push all the way to the back, and Benjie S8.
The KP580 just sounds good, not harsh or grainy.


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 3, 2021)

For those who don't like/are disappointed with the sound of the Senfee KP580, here's a fix:

1.) Remove metal grill and add a foam filter (credits to @Slater ) to tame upper mids.
          *You can also use micropore tape (1 or 2 holes) instead of putting back the metal grill if it still sounds rough on that region - what I did
2.) Micropore tape-off the back vent to lessen bass
3.) Use tips of your choice depending on your preference.

Final mod: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mod...or-all-iem-modifications.952994/post-16130220


----------



## ShakeThoseCans

Nimweth said:


> Listening to Andreas Vollenweider "Caverna Magica" on the Open Heart Resin. I am using the MMCX cable from my Tin T3 and Spiral Dots. The best combination so far!




I've been reading your posts about the Open Heart with interest. Do you think you could summarize the tips/cables and tracks you recommend with this IEM?


----------



## Nimweth

ShakeThoseCans said:


> I've been reading your posts about the Open Heart with interest. Do you think you could summarize the tips/cables and tracks you recommend with this IEM?


I am using JVC Spiral Dots (size ML) and presently using the balanced cable from my Shuoer Tape. As far as music goes, the Open Heart seems to work very well with all genres, Electronic, Classical, Rock and Ambient all sound great!


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 5, 2021)

Been having a quiet year-end break and enjoying my existing gear. I still rate the KZ ZAX and Moondrop SSP very highly despite the "new toy smell" having long since worn off on both of them.

While the temptation to upgrade beyond the $100 mark will always be there, these help stave off that itch during a time when fiscal prudence is probably for the best. I do have the TD06 en route - another new toy! - which has caught my interest.


----------



## whirlwind

unifutomaki said:


> Been having a quiet year-end break and enjoying my existing gear. I still rate the KZ ZAX and Moondrop SSP very highly despite the "new toy smell" having long since worn off on both of them.
> 
> While the temptation to upgrade beyond the $100 mark will always be there, these help stave off that itch during a time when fiscal prudence is probably for the best. I do have the TD06 en route - another new toy! - which has caught my interest.



I am with you on going over the $100 mark...pretty happy with ZS10 Pro and TFZ Live 3...I would be lying if I did not say that the 
Thieaudio Legacy 3 has my attention though.....anybody know how much of an upgrade these would be ?


----------



## IcarusIX (Jan 5, 2021)

whirlwind said:


> I am with you on going over the $100 mark...pretty happy with ZS10 Pro and TFZ Live 3...I would be lying if I did not say that the
> Thieaudio Legacy 3 has my attention though.....anybody know how much of an upgrade these would be ?


I'm also curious about this, I've tried cheaper iems till now (kz zsn, revonext qt2, operafactory om1, tfz t2 etc.) And I recently bought a second hand set of thieaudio legacy 3's for a bit more than the tfz t2, those should be coming today or in the next few days in the post, I might give my personal thoughts on what I hear (I also changed from using an audioquest dragonfly black dac to a shanling up2 which is more resolving and less warm but more powerful so I'll try it out on my pc motherboard dac/amp to make a fair comparison)


----------



## whirlwind

IcarusIX said:


> I'm also curious about this, I've tried cheaper iems till now (kz zsn, revonext qt2, operafactory om1, tfz t2 etc.) And I recently bought a second hand set of thieaudio legacy 3's for a bit more than the tfz t2, those should be coming today or in the next few days in the post, I might give my personal thoughts on what I hear (I also changed from using an audioquest dragonfly black dac to a shanling up2 which is more resolving and less warm but more powerful so I'll try it out on my pc motherboard dac/amp)


I would love to hear you impressions


----------



## TimeSchock (Jan 5, 2021)

So i've heard some talk about the openheart resin earphones lately. Now these look very similar to the paiaudio dr2. I've found a number of iems that look alike, all with different branding or no branding at all. Here are some examples:
Pai Audio DR2
Openheart Resin Earphone
Tiandirenhe TD02
FDBRO TD1
PIZEN D90
No name A2
Are these the same but rebranded or do they have different drivers? The shells seem to be the exact same other than differing colors.


----------



## dharmasteve

TimeSchock said:


> So i've heard some talk about the openheart resin earphones lately. Now these look very similar to the paiaudio dr2. I've found a number of iems that look alike, all with different branding or no branding at all. Here are some examples:
> Pai Audio DR2
> Openheart Resin Earphone
> Tiandirenhe TD02
> ...


Also the Smabat Black Bat has the same shell. It may be that Tiandirenhe are the major OEM of these.


----------



## chickenmoon

7Hz i77 and i77 Pro also.


----------



## ld100

whirlwind said:


> I am with you on going over the $100 mark...pretty happy with ZS10 Pro and TFZ Live 3...I would be lying if I did not say that the
> Thieaudio Legacy 3 has my attention though.....anybody know how much of an upgrade these would be ?



Legacy 3 is amazing! But I had to return them as the left side hurt. Never had it with any other IEM. Something about the shape.


----------



## ShakeThoseCans (Jan 5, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> I am using JVC Spiral Dots (size ML) and presently using the balanced cable from my Shuoer Tape. As far as music goes, the Open Heart seems to work very well with all genres, Electronic, Classical, Rock and Ambient all sound great!




Yeah, size ML are the best. I have already ordered an Open Heart, and will try it with any M or ML Spiral Dots I have left over. I think I saw something about using a FAAEL cable in another thread.


----------



## chickenmoon

povidlo said:


> Let us know your thoughts in time.
> 
> Personally curious to find out how you think Rosa's bass compares to your TFZs and.....7hz i99



Rosa's bass is good, impactful but not painful and quite well texture, I like it but unfortunately I can't say I like the tuning of the upper part of the spectrum, it works OK on some but overall it's quite bad I think. If you're looking for an upgrade with similar bass forget TFZ IMHO and while the i99 is overall a much better earphone its bass is not necessarily better, it's certainly different, significantly warmer and somewhat bleeding on itself, not in a bad way however, but making it more mellow.

Perhaps you should get interested in the Hiby Seeds II instead of the above ones.


----------



## povidlo

chickenmoon said:


> Rosa's bass is good, impactful but not painful and quite well texture, I like it but unfortunately I can't say I like the tuning of the upper part of the spectrum, it works OK on some but overall it's quite bad I think. If you're looking for an upgrade with similar bass forget TFZ IMHO and while the i99 is overall a much better earphone its bass is not necessarily better, it's certainly different, significantly warmer and somewhat bleeding on itself, not in a bad way however, but making it more mellow.
> 
> Perhaps you should get interested in the Hiby Seeds II instead of the above ones.


Bass on Seeds II that good? How about other frequencies?


----------



## chickenmoon

povidlo said:


> Bass on Seeds II that good? How about other frequencies?



Yes, I think the bass is excellent on the Seeds II. It's a rather strongly v-shaped IEM with more or less the same amplitude as the i99 but the bass is leaner, it's not as  warm and thick and the upper frequencies peaks are a bit different. It can get a bit hot/fatiguing  depending on genres, tracks and volume. Some graphs for comparison:


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 8, 2021)

Slater said:


> Oh well, I can’t expect much for a $12 earphone. It’s still a good value.


I buy $10 earphones from my country of Canada all the time, and they are (Edit: usually) always better then KZ. (I used to own 15 pairs.)

My latest $10 iem is a JVC: https://www.us.jvc.com/headphones/earbuds/ha_fx7/

Edit: The FX7 sounds gnarly with metal and I don't listen to that type of music, but it makes me want to. The vocals are distant (V-Shaped) and this isn't a good daily driver.


----------



## Slater

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I buy $10 earphones from my country of Canada all the time, and they are always better then KZ. (I used to own 15 pairs.)
> 
> My latest $10 iem is a JVC: https://www.us.jvc.com/headphones/earbuds/ha_fx7/



KP580 isn’t KZ though


----------



## Edge1337

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I buy $10 earphones from my country of Canada all the time, and they are always better then KZ. (I used to own 15 pairs.)
> 
> My latest $10 iem is a JVC: https://www.us.jvc.com/headphones/earbuds/ha_fx7/


You're telling me these have better SQ, build, fit, cable, isolation, durability than, for example 7$ EDX?


----------



## Winni

TimeSchock said:


> So i've heard some talk about the openheart resin earphones lately. Now these look very similar to the paiaudio dr2. I've found a number of iems that look alike, all with different branding or no branding at all. Here are some examples:
> Pai Audio DR2
> Openheart Resin Earphone
> Tiandirenhe TD02
> ...



This was mentioned several times here, Tiandirenhe is an OEM manufacturer producing IEMs for other companies 😉

In some cases, the companies claim to have different drivers, but so far there is no proof, as noone has cut them open and compared the look or send it to a lab for a test. 

So, who would like to cut their IEMs open for a test? 😜


----------



## Nimweth

Winni said:


> This was mentioned several times here, Tiandirenhe is an OEM manufacturer producing IEMs for other companies 😉
> 
> In some cases, the companies claim to have different drivers, but so far there is no proof, as noone has cut them open and compared the look or send it to a lab for a test.
> 
> So, who would like to cut their IEMs open for a test? 😜


You could do Open Heart surgery lol!


----------



## baskingshark

Nimweth said:


> You could do Open Heart surgery lol!



I hope it doesn't die of a broken heart though!

Respect to those who open beryllium drivers though, better take precautions cause those are potentially toxic if inhaled in particulate form.


----------



## The3DCie

Edge1337 said:


> You're telling me these have better SQ, build, fit, cable, isolation, durability than, for example 7$ EDX?


I have a hard time imagining that, but as we all have different ears and different preferences, that might be the case actually.
I know one of my preferred IEM is still Sony MDR-450, which is probably nothing special to anyone listening to it but which is so sweet to listen to when listening to classical music. It lacks details, a bit of sparkle but it's comfortable and it's a real gem in my ears.   
Those JVC could be the same in his ears!


----------



## chickenmoon

I received the OpenHeart Resin yesterday and I have now 4 of these resin IEMs, here is what I can  say  about them.

A visual inspection of the transparent ones reveals that all the drivers housings are similar if not identical in shape and size but are all different from each other. For the 7Hz i77 it is made of 3 parts while the 7Hz i77 Pro is made of two parts separated near the top and the OpenHeart Resin of two parts separated near the bottom. The drivers housings of the i77 Pro looks identical to the ones of the Pai Audio DR2 reviewed by @Otto Motor . The Smabat Black Bat is opaque and so there is nothing I can say about it.

They are all back vented but only the 7Hz ones are front vented.

Measurements reveal that 3 of them have a curve of very similar general shape with only the i77 being different. The 3 are also similar to the DR2 as measured by @Otto Motor . Black Bat and Resin have near identical curves.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> I received the OpenHeart Resin yesterday and I have now 4 of these resin IEMs, here is what I can  say  about them.
> 
> A visual inspection of the transparent ones reveals that all the drivers housings are similar if not identical in shape and size but are all different from each other. For the 7Hz i77 it is made of 3 parts while the 7Hz i77 Pro is made of two parts separated near the top and the OpenHeart Resin of two parts separated near the bottom. The drivers housings of the i77 Pro looks identical to the ones of the Pai Audio DR2 reviewed by @Otto Motor . The Smabat Black Bat is opaque and so there is nothing I can say about it.
> 
> ...


Very similar. Listening to the bass of the Black Bat and the Open Heart how do you feel they compare?


----------



## chickenmoon

dharmasteve said:


> Very similar. Listening to the bass of the Black Bat and the Open Heart how do you feel they compare?



I listened to the Resin yesterday and the Black Bat some days ago so take this with a grain of salt but I don't think they are quite as identical as it may seems on graph with the resin being a bit warmer and the Black Bat a bit drier and a bit more impactful. Both are a bit too much bass for my taste though.

What's your take? You've got both too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dharmasteve

chickenmoon said:


> I listened to the Resin yesterday and the Black Bat some days ago so take this with a grain of salt but I don't think they are quite as identical as it may seems on graph with the resin being a bit warmer and the Black Bat a bit drier and a bit more impactful. Both are a bit too much bass for my taste though.
> 
> What's your take? You've got both too if I'm not mistaken.


Similar to you. I find the Open Heart 'a bit' more 'balanced'. The Black Bat has too much bass for me too. I don't tend to listen to them much. Of my latest IEM's, the LZ A7, KBear Believe, and HZ Heart Mirror are much more enjoyable. I like good bass but I am not in any way a bass-head


----------



## Winni (Jan 7, 2021)

What is very interesting: Tiandirenhe has besides their own product lines, also CVJ IEMs in their shop but also the Kbear Diamond, The Tri Starlight and other Kbear IEMs. In the description of Starlight it says, that it is handmade and it takes some time to produce it. This could mean, that they also produce for Kbear/Tri😉

Rumours also say, that they are TRN.

The new TFZ Essence is also made by them, with 129USD TFZ demands a hefty markup compared to the OEM products:





In the Penon Audio webpage they state, the diaphragm is beryllium coated, also on the marketing material it is shown. But when you look on other aliexpress auctions, in the majority there is no word about beryllium 😉


----------



## Nimweth

Winni said:


> What is very interesting: Tiandirenhe has besides their own product lines, also CVJ IEMs in their shop but also the Kbear Diamond, The Kbear Starlight and other Kbear IEMs. In the description of Starlight it says, that it is handmade and it takes some time to produce it. This could mean, that they also produce for Kbear 😉
> 
> Rumours also say, that they are TRN.
> 
> ...


KBEAR and TRI, not TRN, are associated.


----------



## Winni (Jan 7, 2021)

@Nimweth

TiandiReNhe is allegedly TRN, one of the beta-testers told this to a reviewer.

They have only products in the shop, which they produce by themselves as an OEM company, so it is possible, that Tiandirenhe is producing for Kbear/Tri 😉

They produce not only resin IEMs, but also from other materials.


----------



## Slater

Winni said:


> What is very interesting: Tiandirenhe has besides their own product lines, also CVJ IEMs in their shop but also the Kbear Diamond, The Kbear Starlight and other Kbear IEMs. In the description of Starlight it says, that it is handmade and it takes some time to produce it. This could mean, that they also produce for Kbear 😉
> 
> Rumours also say, that they are TRN.



CVJ = TRN. It’s no rumor; they flat out told me they are the same.


----------



## jant71

Slater said:


> CVJ = TRN. It’s no rumor; they flat out told me they are the same.


Did they tell you what they have against vowels??


----------



## Kumonomukou

I'd share a bit of my opinions on budget earbuds acquired recently, so people can get more info about them. 

KZ Edx: Somewhat bright, vastly less bass compared to other KZs. Very clean notes, so could be a good device for podcast etc. A bit over-hyped, especially if you're looking for a smooth listening experience.

Memt X6s: Bassy traditional earbuds. Surprisingly separates the vocal well from the overall warm background. Reminds me of Rose Masya with more bass and less highs. Would have Preferred more treble and mids from this one, but it can be a decent situational buds for BASS!

Open Heart Resin: Great looking, packed with punchy midbass. Slightly recessed mids and tamed treble, and not super detailed. Decent gift option for average consumers.

TenHz K5: On the neutral side. Reminds me of a lot of above average hybrids in past 3 years. Nothing wrong with it, but didn't WOW me from the start. Decent micro-details, and everything was presented, like a safer tuned Oriveti NP. Would love slightly more rumble in that department.

Sen*** Kp580: Don't understand why some people call them bassy. Their bass maybe sufficient with good seal, but overall upper-mids dominant. Clean sound, and very easy to drive. Excellent built! Would've hope more layered sound by them, as I couldn't enjoyed them without Bass-elevated EQs.

Sen*** MT300: More technical of bunch! You can clearly tell different drivers are doing their roles in music production. More bass and more treble details than Kp580, and surprisingly light-weighted for the looks. Very good performance by Sen***, but I'd question the fatigue issue in long listening session because the way treble plays. Keep that in mind! Despite how good the silver ones may look on photos at times, I'd choose more subdued gun color if I have to pick again. I'll have to sand them with sandpaper if I decided to take them out of house. They're just way too bling lol.


----------



## Winni

@Slater Good to know! I will ask Tiandirenhe straight away, if they are producing for CVJ, TRN and Kbear, let's see what they answer 😜


----------



## Slater

Winni said:


> @Slater Good to know! I will ask Tiandirenhe straight away, if they are producing for CVJ, TRN and Kbear, let's see what they answer 😜



Tiandirenhe is not affiliated with TRN or CVJ. They are separate.

TRN was started by former KZ engineers.


----------



## cappuchino

Kumonomukou said:


> I'd share a bit of my opinions on budget earbuds acquired recently, so people can get more info about them.
> 
> Sen*** Kp580: Don't understand why some people call them bassy. Their bass maybe sufficient with good seal, but overall upper-mids dominant. Clean sound, and very easy to drive. Excellent built! Would've hope more layered sound by them, as I couldn't enjoyed them without Bass-elevated EQs.



It's unit variance for this set. Some owners don't have that upper-mid elevation, even calling them warm. I, personally, have one that has grainy/rough upper-mids and elevated bass so I decided to do some reversible mods (also driver flex). You're not getting any driver flex?

There's a version 2 without the MMCX screw just so you know.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2021)

sub30 said:


> It's unit variance for this set. Some owners don't have that upper-mid elevation, even calling them warm. I, personally, have one that has grainy/rough upper-mids and elevated bass so I decided to do some reversible mods (also driver flex). You're not getting any driver flex?
> 
> There's a version 2 without the MMCX screw just so you know.



I agree, there’s unit variance.

When I opened mine up to fix the phase wiring, there’s a significant amount of glue inside, both around the driver and also around the mmcx. Some of that glue could invariably drip down and block some  or all the front vent before it’s had a chance to cure.

That’s apparently what happened to my first set that had the terrible driver flex. The glue had covered up the front vents.

The front vents are what impacts bass, which is why my first pair sound different than my second pair.

It’s not a big deal though; this issue can theoretically affect any earphone, and was easy enough to fix.


----------



## cappuchino

Slater said:


> I agree, there’s unit variance.
> 
> When I opened mine up to fix the phase wiring, there’s a significant amount of glue inside, both around the driver and also around the mmcx. Some of that glue could invariably drip down and block some  or all the front vent before it’s had a chance to cure.
> 
> ...


Is it easy to open them up? But I don't have any experience with these sort of stuff.


----------



## baskingshark

Winni said:


> @Slater Good to know! I will ask Tiandirenhe straight away, if they are producing for CVJ, TRN and Kbear, let's see what they answer 😜



I wouldn't be surprised these CHIFI companies do OEMs for each other. Just with a different logo on the shell.
Or they source drivers/shells and stuff from the same factories.


----------



## Slater (Jan 7, 2021)

sub30 said:


> Is it easy to open them up? But I don't have any experience with these sort of stuff.



You don’t have to open them up to correct or address the front vent, but you do have to open them up to resolder the wires to correct phase.

As far as the front vent, you need cobalt steel precision micro drill bits (which are a specialty item, not something you buy at the local hardware store). You then make a new hole in the nozzle using a pin vice. You have to prevent metal shavings from going down into the nozzle, and you also can’t make the hole too big, or you will screw up the tuning. You also have to make sure you don’t break the drill bit, which is very easy to do as the correct size bit is literally as thick as a human hair, and will snap off in the nozzle if you breathe wrong. Then you’re screwed.

If you’ve never done it, I honestly wouldn’t recommend it because so much can go wrong. I’ve been building IEMs for years, and working on fine jewelry using the same type of drill bits for over 30 years. So it’s literally a walk in the park for me.


----------



## cappuchino

Slater said:


> You don’t have to open them up to correct or address the front vent, but you do have to open them up to resolder the wires to correct phase.
> 
> As far as the front vent, you need cobalt steel precision micro drill bits (which are a specialty item, not something you buy at the local hardware store). You then make a new hole in the nozzle using a pin vice. You have to prevent metal shavings from going down into the nozzle, and you also can’t make the hole too big, or you will screw up the tuning. You also have to make sure you don’t break the drill bit, which is very easy to do as the correct size bit is literally as thick as a human hair, and will snap off in the nozzle if you breathe wrong. Then you’re screwed.


Welp, I guess I just have to live with it. Don't wanna *** up a relatively good IEM.


----------



## Slater

sub30 said:


> Welp, I guess I just have to live with it. Don't wanna *** up a relatively good IEM.



Honestly, if there’s something wrong with your pair I would just let the seller know and I’m sure they would send you a new pair. That’s going to be infinitely easier than trying to fix them yourself. I mean, the cost of the precision drill bits alone exceeds the cost of a new pair @$12.

I only fix that sorta stuff myself because 1.) I already have all the tools, 2.) I have the experience, and 3.) I like the challenge of fixing stuff.


----------



## ironbrewer

Should be getting my Hisenior T2U's on Friday!! Super excited to hear them.


----------



## Nimweth

Xduoo X20 > Fiio A5 > Shuoer Tape cable > Open Heart Resin > Spiral Dots and this piece of music. Power, grace and delicate nuances.. fabulous!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Slater said:


> KP580 isn’t KZ though


??? Were you guys talking about a 580 when I walked into the conversation?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I wouldn't be surprised these CHIFI companies do OEMs for each other. Just with a different logo on the shell.
> Or they source drivers/shells and stuff from the same factories.


Now, our job is to find the best one... 

I wonder what China's earphone business main goal is (other than money)? To become like the rest with similar design?

Become the best and guard in-house secrets like BQEYZ, or...?

If people are sharing OEM parts that must be hard...to be unique.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 8, 2021)

Edge1337 said:


> You're telling me these have better SQ, build, fit, cable, isolation, durability than, for example 7$ EDX?


I don't follow KZ anymore, I'll allow others to be their guinea pigs.

Is the EDX the new best $10 iem? 

I own a lot of $10 earphones that I think the next step is $100 iems on sale for $50.  (Semkarch CNT1/HiLisening Magic Beans)


----------



## The3DCie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't follow KZ anymore, I'll allow others to be their guinea pigs.
> 
> Is the EDX the new best $10 iem?
> 
> I own a lot of $10 earphones that I think the next step is $100 iems on sale for $50.  (Semkarch CNT1/HiLisening Magic Beans)


I don't like their Hybrid offering but I'm quite impressed by this single DD IEM, worth a try imho.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 8, 2021)

The3DCie said:


> I don't like their Hybrid offering but I'm quite impressed by this single DD IEM, worth a try imho.


I'm skeptical of any KZ... especially after reading this review and comments (and way before that ): https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/kz-edx-en/

I do like the white color of the EDX with the copper cable and will probably buy them eventually based on that. And, be disappointed? Except for the physical presentation. 

PS: What do you like about them and how often are they used?


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 8, 2021)

DBaldock9 said:


> I bought the Audio Sense T100 (dynamic - now discontinued) from Beteran HiFi Audio Store, and T180 (Knowles balanced armature) from Audiosense Official Store


What do you think of the T100? I remember at one point you had them in your signature but you've switched them out for the T180. Do you prefer the 180 now? Is it the Pro 180 version you have or what uhh... what's it called, did you put in it? Filter?

I think I prefer the T100 myself, but the T180 has a more unique signature but it's not something I would use daily. Heck, what audiophile uses any headphones daily?


----------



## DBaldock9

LaughMoreDaily said:


> What do you think of the T100? I remember at one point you had them in your signature but you've switched them out for the T180. Do you prefer the 180 now? Is it the Pro 180 version you have or what uhh... what's it called, did you put in it? Filter?
> 
> I think I prefer the T100 myself, but the T180 has a more unique signature but it's not something I would use daily. Heck, what audiophile uses any headphones daily?



In this case - Stereotypes are accurate:
The dynamic driver in the T100 has better Bass, and the balanced armature in the T180 has better Treble. 
. 
When I'm laying down to sleep, I prefer the T100, but for general listening to TV and music, I prefer the T180.  Although, one of my favorite single balanced armature earphones is actually the less expensive KB Ear F1. 
. 
I don't have the T180 Pro, which has the Knowles damper/filter in it - but I could order some from AliExpress, for around the price difference between the original T180 and the T180 Pro.


----------



## IcarusIX (Jan 9, 2021)

whirlwind said:


> I am with you on going over the $100 mark...pretty happy with ZS10 Pro and TFZ Live 3...I would be lying if I did not say that the
> Thieaudio Legacy 3 has my attention though.....anybody know how much of an upgrade these would be ?


quick mini initial impression of the L3 for my first few minutes of listening: Wow, if these are considered bassy then I'm glad I didn't go for the Moondrop starfields haha
though I probably need to go ahead and play around with tips.(don't get me wrong, they can shake with subbass and explosive punch with some encouragement from equalizerapo and a shanling amp dac with some edm and bass oriented music, but stock I mean) Best vocals I've heard so far in an iem personally, the sound mids and upwards is wierdly 'different' to the iems I've had so far, I'll try and put in into words later. I'll post more detail later vs the cheaper stuff I tried too
edit: also holy wow comfort, it's my first ciem-styled uiem and after looking at these types of iems, I have always wondered how they fit different ears well and was worried about my own smaller ears, but I reckon I'll be able to sleep in these and I'll likely even use it for VR in HLAlyx, VRChat, Onward, Rec Room, Beatsaber because they really feel like they disappear in my ears (My previous iems weren't uncomfortable at all but this effect is unique to these l3's for me)


----------



## Tonymac136

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't follow KZ anymore, I'll allow others to be their guinea pigs.
> 
> Is the EDX the new best $10 iem?
> 
> I own a lot of $10 earphones that I think the next step is $100 iems on sale for $50.  (Semkarch CNT1/HiLisening Magic Beans)



The EDX is a good one. With a cable (yeah I know I know, but it genuinely does seem to make a difference) and a pair of Xelastecs (taking the price waaay over $10, it actually competes in the same kind of ballpark as the (new) Blon BL01 and the DQ6. Without the accessories, it's on the same level as the (old) BL01 and the MH750/5, with the advantage of being available unlike the Blon and not massively faked like the Sony. The only thing is if you already have a load of cheap IEMs, they don't really bring anything new to the table.

Regarding $100 earphones on the cheap, I recently bought a pair of Tin P1, which on a few recordings sound amazing but on a lot of others sound "meh". I've also got Sennheiser IE60 which aren't as good as anything out of China in the last year or so and the LZ A6 Mini which I found both slightly underwhelming and had build issues. Oh and the Semkarch CNT1 which I couldn't say is empirically "better" than the Blon BL03, among others. Yet the earphone that I like the most right now, for my own tastes and preferences, is the BL05S.

A higher cost of entry doesn't guarantee a better sound, especially when personal tastes are taken into consideration.

That said if someone can recommend something with the timbre of the BL03, the weighty delivery and separation of the BL05s and a bit more detail than either, with any treble spikes being at the very very most the same as the KZ DQ6 and ideally ever so slightly less, for any money, I'm all ears!


----------



## ironbrewer

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I don't follow KZ anymore, I'll allow others to be their guinea pigs.
> 
> Is the EDX the new best $10 iem?
> 
> I own a lot of $10 earphones that I think the next step is $100 iems on sale for $50.  (Semkarch CNT1/HiLisening Magic Beans)




Just got some Hisenior T2U's. I really like them. They come with a good cable and lots of accesories including 7 pairs of eartips, and a nice gasketed plastic case. They sound great to my ears and are $79 shipped.


----------



## The3DCie

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I'm skeptical of any KZ... especially after reading this review and comments (and way before that ): https://audio-monkeys.com/in-ear/kz-edx-en/
> 
> I do like the white color of the EDX with the copper cable and will probably buy them eventually based on that. And, be disappointed? Except for the physical presentation.
> 
> PS: What do you like about them and how often are they used?


Ok, I'm bad at explaining what I hear, I don't have any technical background and I would be an awful reviewer but what I can say is that I like the build (mind you, it's all plastic but that smoke transparent shell is cool, it's lightweight and it disappear in my ears, I really like that), the sound is very coherent if that means anything, in that the music flow naturally.  

Sound signature in general is warm, but bass isn't boomy, I was quite surprised that it's so well controlled from a $6 IEM, it's quite quick and doesn't overwhelm the rest of the spectrum. Mids are a bit recessed but not veiled at all and I like the upper mids and treble, even if I've read that a lot of people find them a bit harsh sometimes, I think it has to do with me listening at low volumes?  
And, contrary to the review you linked (which is one guy opinion on Internet, even though I'm quite in phase with what he's writing), I find the soundstage to be big with the pair I have, in fact it's even an impressive quality of EDX, which proves, once again, that we all hear things differently.   

All in all they are my second most used pair of IEM, just after my TFZ Live1, which are more detailed and lively, but they are the one I use when I just want to get lost in my music, which is the goal of any audio gear imho. They even got a special cable (TRN T2 black, nothing too fancy) for them, just to have a good looking cable to go with!


----------



## sinuhe (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey, I want to thank you all here for a great discussion where everyone's opinions are appreciated. It's rare these days to have such discussions without drama or personal emotions to get mixed up with actual topic. I've been long time lurker in head-fi and due to this thread I just had to create account and really say I'm really happy I ended reading this thread and seeing your posts here(!) 

It's amazing how good quality sound you can get with ~100$ (or even for lot less). What that has caused is that I have re-found my love for the music, all of its small nuances and its emotions. Inspired by the discussion here I set up limit of 100$ to spent in iems to see how good they actually are.

I bought Tin Hifi T2+, HZSound Mirror and Blon BL-03 (I run them from Sonata HD Pro -> Schiit Magni 3+ ->). Reason why I chose those was the I wanted to get three different sounding iem's to actually see what I really want and prefer.

Blon BL-03 - For the money they're good since you can get them around 20$, still bass bleeding to mids is too much for me. Least used of the bunch.
HZSound Mirror - Complete opposite of BL-03, clarity and energy in mids & treble are magical but sound stage and bass are lacking. I'm using these with acoustic music and songs where bass doesn't play big role.
T2+ - Everything sounds good on these, they do everything better than BL-03 but are missing energy and clarify of HZSound Mirrors. Sound stage is wide and instrumental positioning is good. They are neutral but in my books that's only a good thing, since you hear the music as it was intended.
What I also noticed is that dac/amp playing big role in sq. For example Sonata HD Pro sounds so much cleaner than my old Fiio E07K that at the beginning I could not believe it. Anyways, each of those are easily worth the value and they all sound good, when I compare the chi-fi I used to have 10 years ago. They're actually so good that I don't know if its worth to pay more but as most of here know rabbit hole gets deeper and I'm already looking into next steps.

Talking about next steps, I want something neutral that's next step from T2+ and currently I'm thinking between Fiio FH3, Moondrop Starfield and NICEHCK NX7 mk3, any opinions on these? I know these are on fence of sub 100$ but I think many here have gone through this


----------



## baskingshark

sinuhe said:


> Hey, I want to thank you all here for a great discussion where everyone's opinions are appreciated. It's rare these days to have such discussions without drama or personal emotions to get mixed up with actual topic. I've been long time lurker in head-fi and due to this thread I just had to create account and really say I'm really happy I ended reading this thread and seeing your posts here(!)
> 
> It's amazing how good quality sound you can get with ~100$ (or even for lot less). What that has caused is that I have re-found my love for the music, all of its small nuances and its emotions. Inspired by the discussion here I set up limit of 100$ to spent in iems to see how good they actually are.
> 
> ...



I would recommend the LZ A7. 10 potential sound signatures from V shaped to U shaped to neutralish. Good fit and good isolation, extremely good technicalities. Timbre is very good for a pizeo/BA hybrid, but the higher frequencies handled by the strings can still sound a bit artificial, so it ain't as good as a single DD timbre, but beats most other hybrids in timbre. Good mesh of timbre, technicalities and tonality in this set, my recommended endgame midfi set if you wanna upgrade from the budget segment. I think only diehard bassheads will not have suitable tuning config.


----------



## Banbeucmas

Tonymac136 said:


> I'm not really a metalhead, but I have found myself listening to a lot more metal with the Blon BL05S (s model, not plural) than any other IEM. It has a weight and a punch to its presentation and it, while not having a huge soundstage, separates instruments so well it is easy to hear what is going on even in complex and heavily distorted sections of music.


BL-05s imo is the best BLON out there rn. And that was what the BL-05 should have been. What a pity that they missed the chance.


----------



## baskingshark

Banbeucmas said:


> BL-05s imo is the best BLON out there rn. And that was what the BL-05 should have been. What a pity that they missed the chance.



+1 to this.

But too bad the BLON BL-05S comes in a garish green colour, I've a few friends who outright won't buy it cause of the colour. Also, I suspect quite a few folks got burned by the BL-05 (non S) and are scared to get the BL-05S.


----------



## whirlwind

baskingshark said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> But too bad the BLON BL-05S comes in a garish green colour, I've a few friends who outright won't buy it cause of the colour. Also, I suspect quite a few folks got burned by the BL-05 (non S) and are scared to get the BL-05S.



I am not fond of that green color either.


----------



## Slater

baskingshark said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> But too bad the BLON BL-05S comes in a garish green colour, I've a few friends who outright won't buy it cause of the colour. Also, I suspect quite a few folks got burned by the BL-05 (non S) and are scared to get the BL-05S.



Yes and yes.


----------



## Nimweth

whirlwind said:


> I am not fond of that green color either.


I like it! Definite 50s vibe.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

whirlwind said:


> I am not fond of that green color either.


Amen and amen...that color threw me off too...and it looks like a cheap earbud that comes with a cheap MP3 player. Yeah, we want budgety good things, but Blon needed to class this thing up a bit more.


----------



## RONJA MESCO

ShakeThoseCans said:


> In some ways, you're looking for the Tinhifi T4.
> 
> It's warm-neutral, has a respectable bass by TinHifi standards, treble is revealing but isn't outrageous.
> 
> ...


I need to try the Tin iems..I always avoided them for some odd reason. But maybe its time to check out the hype...it dont hurt.


----------



## Nimweth

ShakeThoseCans said:


> In some ways, you're looking for the Tinhifi T4.
> 
> It's warm-neutral, has a respectable bass by TinHifi standards, treble is revealing but isn't outrageous.
> 
> ...


I agree. The T4 is a special single DD with superb detail resolution and a neutral profile. The MMCX connection can be iffy. My first pair lost connection and the cable was hard to remove. The replacement, however, is perfect. Fit is fine with the supplied tips.


----------



## whirlwind (Jan 10, 2021)

I listen to mostly blues...blues/rock...classic rock.
I don't read much about them but the TFZ Live 3 are great for this music to my ears.
Great bass. The music has a nice weight to it and I have been enjoying them.


----------



## Sheeeeeway

Denox123 said:


> Another hidden gem from taobao, single DD DQSM Hermit priced at around RMB99, although this look like a final audio fi-ba-ss copycat but dont underestimate its sound, clean & balance tonality, slighly bright with HUGE I mean HYUGEEEEEEEE soundstage, the soundstage & its overall technical performance doesnt make sense at this price point. But it needs extra juice of power to reach it full potential though. If you can get this at online store/taobao just buy it blindly you wont regret it.


Would you be able to give a quick review/couple of impressions on this pair? Please and thank you!


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 11, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 11, 2021)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-tc-01.24878/reviews#item-review-25056

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-tc-01universal-iem-49-00.951187/


----------



## Tonymac136

baskingshark said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> But too bad the BLON BL-05S comes in a garish green colour, I've a few friends who outright won't buy it cause of the colour. Also, I suspect quite a few folks got burned by the BL-05 (non S) and are scared to get the BL-05S.



I got my 05S sent to me for review. If that hadn't been the case I would have left it well alone. I don't like the colour and I really don't like the 05. 
I think the S needed to be a very different colour to distinguish it from the non-S. They're very different IEMs.


----------



## trumpethead

RONJA MESCO said:


> Amen and amen...that color threw me off too...and it looks like a cheap earbud that comes with a cheap MP3 player. Yeah, we want budgety good things, but Blon needed to class this thing up a bit more.


The 05s sound in the 05 shell would be nice..


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 12, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## DBaldock9

sub30 said:


> *Cross-posting:*
> 
> Calling out every head-fier that wants to try something *"neutral/midcentric-ish" for the price of a fast food meal*. Check out the *Faaeal Poppy ($7)* - linear bass (though there is roll-off), slightly elevated upper midrange, and relaxed highs.
> 
> ...



Have tried putting some Micropore tape over the front vent (or something else that's not a solid plug of glue)?


----------



## cappuchino

DBaldock9 said:


> Have tried putting some Micropore tape over the front vent (or something else that's not a solid plug of glue)?


Tried that and bass went back to how it was before. *BUT,* I just damaged the voice coils due to my dumb tinkering and I've now decided to not do anything to my gear other than listen to them.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 13, 2021)

sub30 said:


> Faaeal Poppy ($7)



Have one of these on the way, and should also be receiving the TD06 tomorrow. In the meantime, I still can't get enough of my SSP. Even though the new toy smell has long worn off, I regret nothing


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> Have one of these on the way, and should also be receiving the TD06 tomorrow. In the meantime, I still can't get enough of my SSP. Even though the new toy smell has long worn off, I regret nothing


DON'T POKE THE FRONT VENT. I think. It wasn't glue that was covering it. It was some kind of thick patch which I tried removing from the inside, while accidentally damaging the voice coil.


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> DON'T POKE THE FRONT VENT. I think. It wasn't glue that was covering it. It was some kind of thick patch which I tried removing from the inside, while accidentally damaging the voice coil.



I will be perfectly happy to leave it as-is XD


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Jan 14, 2021)

Got my KP580 (V1) in the mail today. Was surprised there was a V2 released. Anyways, very brief first-impressions:

- Sounds very V-shaped to me, but it's not like the mids are particularly muddy-sounding or anything, it's just that bass goes HARD (almost to the point of being uncomfortable bass cannons but _just _short) and treble goes FAR (almost to the point of sibilance but _just_ short). Vocals (especially female vocals) seem very clear, real nice. I know the way I phrased the bass and the treble makes it seem like I'm not a fan, but I do like it, especially for electronic/dubstep, etc. which are SUPER fun to listen to with these. I think this compliments my preference of using the Tin T2 as my main IEMs, in that the Tin T2 are considerably more neutral so when I want to crank up the bass I can switch to the KP580.
- Minor driver flex on the left ear. Not much of a bother to me.
- Build quality on the IEMs themselves is amazing in my opinion. They feel somewhat weighty in the hand. Comfy - the shape of the shell is such that very little of it - if any part of it at all - rubs against my ears uncomfortably or anything. Nice.
- I bought the cable option, and because we're talking about V1, a screw/locking mechanism is available to secure it in place when connected to the KP580. Very nice strain relief on the L-shaped male end. The body of the cable's mic rattles/ is not secure. I've noticed this mic shell is employed on several cables such as the KZ ED9 which I found also had the same shaky mic issue.

All in all, I'm satisfied. I would point people towards the KP580 if they're V-shape fans who want a comfy shell.


----------



## StacoHRP

Got my TinHIFI T2 Plus back from replacement warranty as the previous ones got driver imbalance issue (Left unit is somewhat sounds lower in volume compared to the Right).

First impression ootb using Sonata HD Pro + stock cable + Final Type E tips. At moderate volume: What a very warm sounding iem! Increasing the volume up make it sound even more warm.

Then i left them burn in for one night...
Yes, for only 8hours the warm is still there but kinda appropriate for my taste. Compared to the first impression, it only affect the warm side nothing more.

So, for me everything that has moving mechanical parts need a break in to get used to work.


----------



## unifutomaki

So these showed up today. Terrible branding and SEO aside, the Tiandirenhe TD06 (at least I think that's what it's called, i.e. the one with the tuning nozzles) are really punching way above what their $24 pricetag would suggest. These are tons of fun to listen to. Warm, bassy signature with a thumping, throbbing sub-bass when the track calls for it, but stops short of sounding dark. Pictured with KZ stock cable and MH750 tips.

Three hours have gone by in a flash and I still can't set these down.


----------



## bhima

Redcarmoose said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-tc-01.24878/reviews#item-review-25056
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tripowin-tc-01universal-iem-49-00.951187/



I totally don't need these iems at all, but I really want the purple ones. That iridescent look is pretty sweet. Wish their logo/name wasn't so Chinglish. Some of these manufacturers should pay some US or European 20-something like $15 an hour to come up with better names haha!


----------



## StacoHRP

bhima said:


> I totally don't need these iems at all, but I really want the purple ones.



It's not total when you still want it 😏


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 14, 2021)

bhima said:


> I totally don't need these iems at all, but I really want the purple ones. That iridescent look is pretty sweet. Wish their logo/name wasn't so Chinglish. Some of these manufacturers should pay some US or European 20-something like $15 an hour to come up with better names haha!



The whole look and sound of the name slowly looses that non-appeal after awhile? IMO It is what it is in the end. Funny, I’m not sure I’ve seen IEMs this color before, but you would think it would be common?


----------



## SilverEars

Anybody know where I can get legit Galaxy AKG earphones that comes with Samsung galaxy S phones?  I really like them, and I don't know who sells legit ones?  I need to stock up on them.


----------



## NeonHD (Jan 14, 2021)

Do you think the sellers on Aliexpress will give you some sort of discount or even an undisclosed amount of money if you review one of their IEMs or cables? I mean not a written review, but an in-depth video review.

Like, what would I say? _"Hi I did a review on YouTube on one of your IEMs, please give me a discount"_...??

Would that even work? And does that count as being sponsored? What does getting sponsored even imply? Sorry I'm totally new to this.


----------



## unifutomaki

NeonHD said:


> Do you think the sellers on Aliexpress will give you some sort of discount or even an undisclosed amount of money if you review one of their IEMs or cables? I mean not a written review, but an in-depth video review.
> 
> Like, what would I say? _"Hi I did a review on YouTube on one of your IEMs, please give me a discount"_...??
> 
> Would that even work? And does that count as being sponsored? What does getting sponsored even imply? Sorry I'm totally new to this.



If the whole reason for you to do a review is to get discounts and benefits with sellers then I would strongly recommend against it.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 14, 2021)

NeonHD said:


> Do you think the sellers on Aliexpress will give you some sort of discount or even an undisclosed amount of money if you review one of their IEMs or cables? I mean not a written review, but an in-depth video review.
> 
> Like, what would I say? _"Hi I did a review on YouTube on one of your IEMs, please give me a discount"_...??
> 
> Would that even work? And does that count as being sponsored? What does getting sponsored even imply? Sorry I'm totally new to this.



Review products are looked at as a loan, even if not asked to return them. Some view them as possibly being asked for back at any time. There are people who solicit companies who make products they are interested in. Maybe  a company has ideas that the prospective reviewer likes, or the reviewer has liked their products before. I’ve never approached a company for a review product, but many reviewers do, as well as intermingle with owners/reps at shows and meets.

A “free to use product” lends itself to a multitude of questions....like. “Does the reviewer think he will get more gear from ignoring issues and giving a 10/10 review?” Or...”Does the entire review site give out 8.7 scores to all the free stuff they get, so they get more free stuff and get lookers and continue the ball rolling?” “Does getting free gear have that “gift” effect on the reviewer to be less critical?”

At the end of the day, many reviewers simply don’t have the money to be continually buying gear, or would never buy the gear they review. Many reviewers are enthusiasts who are genuinely curious about IEMs and their quality.

The best reviews try and objectively delineate any issues but can still point out good characteristics. Yet still the question remains as to what the true reviewer motivation is. Yet if the review IS accurate then it serves the intended purpose honestly, regardless of motivations.

You get IEMs from on-line stores, manufacturers or tours started by stores/manufacturers. People borrow friend’s IEMs, or purchase them. There is also nothing wrong with writing your complete subjective opinion. Many reviewers think it’s their goal to try and find an objective truth which will be the end-all reality of an IEM. The other side of the coin is if you truly love an IEM, express that, but write that the review is your personal take on the IEM, which may be non-critical and off.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 15, 2021)

The concept of product reviews really began as a form of consumer advocacy. Back in the day, companies routinely engaged in questionable marketing practices and sometimes even offer products that posed undisclosed dangers to the end-user. Unfortunately, the incentive structures surrounding product reviews and those who write them are nowadays corrupted beyond belief and we are more dependent on personal integrity than ever, which I'm sure everybody knows is a rare commodity.

Addendum:

Around 5-10 years ago I was involved in writing reviews of mobile phones. Obviously nobody can afford to purchase every new mobile phone that comes out on Day 1, so we would build relationships with the companies' PR teams to obtain review samples on a loan basis. These PR teams typically worked for an agency and not the company offering the product. We would have to return these samples after a couple of weeks and stood to gain nothing except being invited to media events once in a while. We weren't in business with any sellers, distributors or other outfits that would constitute a conflict of interest. Even then, the pressure was always there to not burn bridges. I can't imagine working under the conditions in which today's view-crazy, attention-seeking, hype-beast, seller-representing reviewers seem to be fine with. Or maybe I'm just cynical and tired. Whatever.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 15, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> The concept of product reviews really began as a form of consumer advocacy. Back in the day, companies routinely engaged in questionable marketing practices and sometimes even offer products that posed undisclosed dangers to the end-user. Unfortunately, the incentive structures surrounding product reviews and those who write them are nowadays corrupted beyond belief and we are more dependent on personal integrity than ever, which I'm sure everybody knows is a rare commodity.
> 
> Addendum:
> 
> Around 5-10 years ago I was involved in writing reviews of mobile phones. Obviously nobody can afford to purchase every new mobile phone that comes out on Day 1, so we would build relationships with the companies' PR teams to obtain review samples on a loan basis. These PR teams typically worked for an agency and not the company offering the product. We would have to return these samples after a couple of weeks and stood to gain nothing except being invited to media events once in a while. We weren't in business with any sellers, distributors or other outfits that would constitute a conflict of interest. Even then, the pressure was always there to not burn bridges. I can't imagine working under the conditions in which today's view-crazy, attention-seeking, hype-beast, seller-representing reviewers seem to be fine with. Or maybe I'm just cynical and tired. Whatever.



My most expensive IEM purchase ($1850).....was inspired by a single review. In fact......on a listening session I may have overlooked it? The reviewer (beforehand) contacted the maker and simply asked for a sample! That’s the power of a review; to give the consumer a story which he/she can relate with. In the review I understood the sound he was describing..........due to his understanding of the IEM.


----------



## NeonHD

Redcarmoose said:


> Review products are looked at as a loan, even if not asked to return them. Some view them as possibly being asked for back at any time. There are people who solicit companies who make products they are interested in. Maybe  a company has ideas that the prospective reviewer likes, or the reviewer has liked their products before. I’ve never approached a company for a review product, but many reviewers do, as well as intermingle with owners/reps at shows and meets.
> 
> A “free to use product” lends itself to a multitude of questions....like. “Does the reviewer think he will get more gear from ignoring issues and giving a 10/10 review?” Or...”Does the entire review site give out 8.7 scores to all the free stuff they get, so they get more free stuff and get lookers and continue the ball rolling?” “Does getting free gear have that “gift” effect on the reviewer to be less critical?”
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. I definitely fall more into the category of people that buy and review as a personal hobby and not as a profession, and I'm sure most people here belong to this category as well. Lately I've been somewhat spoiling myself with expensive IEMs, for personal enjoyment obviously. But this "burning passion" also drives me to make some cool video reviews, regardless whether I'm being paid or sponsored or not. I've honestly never really considered reviews as "money-driven", to me I just make reviews for fun (i.e. passion-driven).

Mainly, I think the reason why I asked that is because every chi-fi reviewer nowadays seems to be getting free review units. I'm not against purchasing it with my own money, it's my hobby anyways, but I'm not super rich so getting a discount or a "loan" unit would be quite nice once in a while, especially for expensive sets. But I guess for now I'll just keep on building my reputation as a reviewer first.


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 15, 2021)

Been continuing to listen and experiment with the TD06 today. Comfort and isolation is impressive for a dynamic-driver IEM as it is meant to sit flush in one's outer ear and there is only one pinhole-sized vent on the top. The typical roar of the underground subway is hardly noticeable when music is playing, and I barely have to crank up the volume when travelling from indoor to outdoor environments. The default black tuning is the most "balanced" while the blue and red nozzles boost the bass by adding damping behind the dust filter (red > blue). So far, the blue nozzles hit the spot for me.





These are by no means a class leader in terms of sub-$50 technicalities (the SSP remains my pick there) but their relative warmth and bass-forward nature makes the TD06 excellent for commuting and other noisy environments. They have an agreeable timbre and don't sound at all low-res despite the prominent lows, which is more than can be said for other, way more expensive attempts at this tuning.

For what it's worth, the manufacturer FR graph is a photo of a testing rig display rather than a KZ cartoon squiggle:


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 15, 2021)

Edit:


----------



## Winni

unifutomaki said:


> Been continuing to listen and experiment with the TD06 today. Comfort and isolation is impressive for a dynamic-driver IEM as it is meant to sit flush in one's outer ear and there is only one pinhole-sized vent on the top. The typical roar of the underground subway is hardly noticeable when music is playing, and I barely have to crank up the volume when travelling from indoor to outdoor environments. The default black tuning is the most "balanced" while the blue and red nozzles boost the bass by adding damping behind the dust filter (red > blue). So far, the blue nozzles hit the spot for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm also using the blue filter, the red ones boosts the bass too much for my taste.





Despite having much more expensive IEMs, I'm still really enjoying and using them frequently, as they deliver such a fun sound 😊


----------



## unifutomaki

*Tiandirenhe TD06 Impressions*

I've spent the past couple of days listening to the $24 TD06 (with blue nozzles fitted) out of my ZX300's single-ended output and comparing it to my KZ ZAX. The TD06 provides a warm tonality that is biased towards the lower frequencies with a noticeable sub-bass extension. In summary, I believe the TD06 is a hidden gem that is underrated and overlooked due to Tiandirenhe's confusing branding and sales page. 

I would recommend the TD06 over similarly-priced 1DD+1BA competitors because the harshness and artificiality that is often associated with these hybrid designs is not at all an issue on the TD06. Although the bass-forward sound signature may conjure up concerns about dark-sounding, boomy and muddy crud, the TD06 remains relatively clean and resolving in the mids, upper-mids and lower treble. There is perhaps some mid-bass bloat which can make certain tracks sound congested. Other criticisms that can be levied at the TD06 is its fairly constrained and confined soundstage, basement-level imaging capabilities, and limited treble extension resulting in a general lack of air and microdetail. However, as I explain below, I hardly care.

*Specific Track Comparisons*

Natsuzora to Soumatou - After the Rain
TD06 provides a prominent, forward bassline, less treble extension, less cymbal splash. ZAX provides less sub-bass, more treble extension, more splashiness, thinner note weight. Vocal presentation is comparable.

The Hudson - Amy MacDonald
TD06 has a more intimate presentation. Prominent guitar notes. Rich, dense, intense vocals. Perhaps a bit congested at times. ZAX is airier and wider sounding, but vocals aren't as emphasised. More technically accurate, but less emotive.

Imploding the Mirage - The Killers
TD06 thumps harder but doesn't quite pull off much depth or height, even though the track itself is mastered with that effect in mind. ZAX is more detailed-sounding and provides a larger albeit somewhat more distant soundscape.

Strangelove - Depeche Mode
TD06 definitely gets the air moving when the bass drops. The ZAX feels tepid in comparison. TD06 delivers each note with greater impact but loses to the ZAX in microdetail. TD06 is also significantly less airy-sounding than the ZAX - think enclosed club versus open-air concert.

Tonight - SCANDAL
Sub-bass emphasis on the TD06 is intoxicating. Cymbals tend to get a bit lost, like the driver is already at capacity in terms of reproducing each element of the track and can't quite move fast enough to capture everything. ZAX turns what would be sub-bass on the TD06 into mid-bass notes instead. It has a significantly brighter, leaner and more detailed sound than the TD06. 

*Additional Comments*

While comparing the TD06 to the ZAX may constitute somewhat of an apples-to-oranges comparison, it was interesting to see these IEMs playing to their strengths. The ZAX eats the TD06 for breakfast, lunch and dinner in terms of detail retrieval, soundstage, imaging and air. Listening to the ZAX is like gazing at an expansive vista - there's so much to take in, and so much to pay attention to. These intangibles are often highly valued attributes among IEMs, and yet the TD06 simply doesn't play that game. 

Instead, the TD06 provides a way more fun, engaging and impactful sound than the ZAX, technicalities be damned. I was surprised at how quickly I took to the TD06's presentation despite typically being a technicalities nerd. The TD06 puts you right up front and centre to where the action is taking place and demands your attention. Despite working with far less in terms of price and driver count, the TD06 made me feel the music and feel the emotion that the music was trying to convey. Sure, there's less detail overall, but I was too busy tapping my feet and nodding my head to care.

Of course, there will be times when I will pick up the SSP or the ZAX over the TD06. Critical listening, contemplative moods and quiet evenings call for something a bit more balanced, refined and resolving than the TD06. For commuting, head-banging and rocking out to trashy weeb music, however? The TD06 is my choice.


----------



## Slater (Jan 17, 2021)

Got the Moondrop SSP finally (I ordered it over 2 months ago).

It has the same great build and fit of the SSR, except with more low end. It also sounds like the SSP upper mids are dialed back a tad, but I don’t remember seeing that on the FR graph comparison with the SSR. So it could be a result of the bass being lifted.

Either way, the SSP has a darker presentation which should please the complainers of the SSR.

This sample track (Mongolian throat rock, courtesy of the Wu) sounds great on the SSP, and will have you playing air guitar and pumping your fists in the air in no time:


----------



## dharmasteve

Slater said:


> Got the Moondrop SSP finally (I ordered it over 2 months ago).
> 
> It has the same great build and fit of the SSR, except with more low end. It also sounds like the SSP upper mids are dialed back a tad, but I don’t remember seeing that on the FR graph comparison with the SSR. So it could be a result of the bass being lifted.
> 
> ...



Yeah man. That is wild. Like a heavy version of the Tuvan group Yat-Kha. Brilliant.


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> Yeah man. That is wild. Like a heavy version of the Tuvan group Yat-Kha. Brilliant.



It just goes to show you that no matter where we each come from (geographically, socially, economically, etc), music can connect us all


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> Got the Moondrop SSP finally (I ordered it over 2 months ago).
> 
> It has the same great build and fit of the SSR, except with more low end. It also sounds like the SSP upper mids are dialed back a tad, but I don’t remember seeing that on the FR graph comparison with the SSR. So it could be a result of the bass being lifted.
> 
> Either way, the SSP has a darker presentation which should please the complainers of the SSR.



Which of the two do you prefer?


----------



## Slater (Jan 18, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Which of the two do you prefer?



I like them both, but for different reasons.

The SSR has a clean reference tuning that is very difficult if not impossible to find in the budget segment. This fact alone makes them unique and rare for those looking to add something interesting to their budget earphone collection.

But I do love my bass, so for the genres of music that I listen to I personally prefer the SSP. I don’t listen to orchestral or classical music, but of I did, I would go with the SSR.

Note that I never found the SSR ‘super shouty’ like some people call it. I don’t crank the volume way up either, which I assume is what causes the complaints (ie Fletcher Munson curve). I listen at a safe and comfortable level; not too loud and not too quiet.

Regardless, they are both equally impressive. They are well built, beautiful design, good fit, nice accessories, and it’s clear that both are using quality dynamic drivers.

I don’t think you could go wrong with either though.


----------



## unifutomaki

Slater said:


> I like them both, but for different reasons.
> 
> The SSR has a clean reference tuning that is very difficult if not impossible to find in the budget segment.
> 
> ...



You pretty much summed up my thoughts exactly  I didn't find the SSR super shouty either, and I listen at relatively low volumes too. But the SSP adds just enough low-end weight over the SSR that makes the SSP preferable for the kinds of music that I tend to listen to (i.e. not classical).


----------



## algloom

Are any of these good for wearing while sleeping (comfortable)?


----------



## The3DCie

algloom said:


> Are any of these good for wearing while sleeping (comfortable)?


Moondrop SSR  & SSP are really tiny IEMs (much smaller in reality than what photos would suggest, so I think you can assume they will stay flush in your ears, unless you have very small ones. As always in this hobby, YMMV.


----------



## unifutomaki

algloom said:


> Are any of these good for wearing while sleeping (comfortable)?



The SSR and SSP do not protrude from my ear at all (in fact they have a recessed fit), do not have any sharp edges, and have a flat backplate. So they are by far the most comfortable IEM I've ever come across for sleeping


----------



## dw1narso

sinuhe said:


> Hey, I want to thank you all here for a great discussion where everyone's opinions are appreciated. It's rare these days to have such discussions without drama or personal emotions to get mixed up with actual topic. I've been long time lurker in head-fi and due to this thread I just had to create account and really say I'm really happy I ended reading this thread and seeing your posts here(!)
> 
> It's amazing how good quality sound you can get with ~100$ (or even for lot less). What that has caused is that I have re-found my love for the music, all of its small nuances and its emotions. Inspired by the discussion here I set up limit of 100$ to spent in iems to see how good they actually are.
> 
> ...



Hi Sinuhe,

greeting... and nice to know you...

I myself is a long head-fi member but stay passive most of the time... You are right that this group thread is one of the most behaving good in Head-Fi; hopefully stay like that. 

I'm glad to read that you compared these phones... I personally use Blon BL03 nowadays (and MH755. My other IEMs (LZA2, Yamaha EPH100, Fiio FH1) are failing) and looking for some improvement model or alternative/side model. In fact I also have my shortlist (IT00, HZSound, FH3 and KBear Believe).

Have you try to use equalize Heart Mirror to increase the bass on them? I wonder how much the bass on Heart Mirror could be pushed up (but still safe) to be closer to Blon BL03. If I borrow baskingshark review, he mentioned that Heart Mirror could take equalization very well.. (@baskingshark, wonder if you could add something too, here...)

Thanks


----------



## baskingshark

dw1narso said:


> Hi Sinuhe,
> 
> greeting... and nice to know you...
> 
> ...



I haven't tried FH3, but if you want an improvement over the BLON BL-03, then u can consider the IT00. IT00 has better technical performance and fit, though it has quite bad driver flex. IT00 has better extension at both ends (treble/subbass) and less midbass bloat than the BL-03. Isolation is also better on IT00.

As for KBEAR BElieve, that is more U shaped than the harmanish BLON BL-03, BElieve has thinner note weight than the analoguish BLON BL-03. BElieve is very hard to drive so that's one thing to consider, whether u have an appropriate amp (it is not about just increasing the volume on a low powered source, but that u lose dynamics, bass tightness, soundstage and layering without an amp). BElieve has better technicalities when amped, and fit/isolation is better. BElieve also takes to EQ like a champ, no problem giving a 10 dB boost to the bass, there is minimal distortion there.

For HZSound Heart Mirror, that is a totally different sound signature from the BLON BL-03. The Heart Mirror is neutralish bright and bass lite compared to the BLON BL-03. HZ Heart Mirror also needs amping, it sounds meh from a smartphone, but isn't as power hungry as the BElieve. Still, if you don't have an amp, it might be wiser to consider alternative options than the Heart Mirror. Heart Mirror has much better fit/isolation, transients, timbre, technicalities than the BLON BL-03 with amping, perhaps it loses to the BLON BL-03 in the area of soundstage only. Heart Mirror takes to EQ very well in the bass, minimal distortion. Generally, I try to EQ down rather than up, but I haven't tried EQing the Heart Mirror to be harmanish with a midbass bump (like the BLON BL-03), so maybe later I'll try it.


----------



## dw1narso (Jan 19, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried FH3, but if you want an improvement over the BLON BL-03, then u can consider the IT00. IT00 has better technical performance and fit, though it has quite bad driver flex. IT00 has better extension at both ends (treble/subbass) and less midbass bloat than the BL-03. Isolation is also better on IT00.
> 
> As for KBEAR BElieve, that is more U shaped than the harmanish BLON BL-03, BElieve has thinner note weight than the analoguish BLON BL-03. BElieve is very hard to drive so that's one thing to consider, whether u have an appropriate amp (it is not about just increasing the volume on a low powered source, but that u lose dynamics, bass tightness, soundstage and layering without an amp). BElieve has better technicalities when amped, and fit/isolation is better. BElieve also takes to EQ like a champ, no problem giving a 10 dB boost to the bass, there is minimal distortion there.
> 
> For HZSound Heart Mirror, that is a totally different sound signature from the BLON BL-03. The Heart Mirror is neutralish bright and bass lite compared to the BLON BL-03. HZ Heart Mirror also needs amping, it sounds meh from a smartphone, but isn't as power hungry as the BElieve. Still, if you don't have an amp, it might be wiser to consider alternative options than the Heart Mirror. Heart Mirror has much better fit/isolation, transients, timbre, technicalities than the BLON BL-03 with amping, perhaps it loses to the BLON BL-03 in the area of soundstage only. Heart Mirror takes to EQ very well in the bass, minimal distortion. Generally, I try to EQ down rather than up, but I haven't tried EQing the Heart Mirror to be harmanish with a midbass bump (like the BLON BL-03), so maybe later I'll try it.



Hi Bas,

Thanks a lot for your feedback... IT00, Believe and Heart Mirror are my really preferred options. I'll give it more thought then...

I forgot to mention... I have Qudelix 5K, Khadas Toneboard and Topping L30; which I saw you also the last two. Eq-ing down should be easy with 5K PEQ. Power should not an issue with L30... though I have to admit, I don't think I like the idea of using IEM with desktop amp. So my expectation is to use IEM with 5K; especially after I found that it sounds better than my LG V20 and also portability is much better with it.. (5K BT sensitivity is crazily good... with LDAC 660Kbps, 10 meter away passing through 2 x 15cm brick walls from my phone). Though still I'm inclined to Believe, thinking it to be my end of game single driver... I'm more worry with Beryllium poisonous characteristics...

EDIT: Bas, do you mind to try EQ Heart Mirror to U sound (Oratory)... somehow, my Blon BL03 to me does not really sound like Harmanish but more like U shapped contour 


Thanks


----------



## whirlwind

unifutomaki said:


> The SSR and SSP do not protrude from my ear at all (in fact they have a recessed fit), do not have any sharp edges, and have a flat backplate. So they are by far the most comfortable IEM I've ever come across for sleeping



I may have to try the SSP....I have been looking for something that may fit recessed in my ear...I am assuming this is my best option for that ?


----------



## baskingshark

dw1narso said:


> Hi Bas,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your feedback... IT00, Believe and Heart Mirror are my really preferred options. I'll give it more thought then...
> 
> ...



Hi friend, I've tried EQing the HZSound Heart Mirror to be similar to the BLON BL-03, using these graphs (credit to KopiOKaya from Audioreviews):








So, the HZSound Heart Mirror really takes to EQ like a champ, it can actually take quite a lot of bass boost with minimal distortion. However, doing so does add a lot of midbass bleed/bloat and the bass impinges into the mids and kills the mids. The HZSound Heart Mirror is actually a very good set for midlovers in stock tuning, as it manages to bring a forward vocals/mids without harshness to the table, which is a very difficult fine line to balance. So guitars and vocals really sound superb in transients, layering, transparency and timbre for the mids in the stock form. EQing it to the BLON BL-03's signature really negates its strengths and adds negatives (midbass bleed).

So my 2 cents is that it is better to use an IEMs for its strengths, rather than EQing it into something it wasn't meant to be. If u want a harmanish sound, best to look for an alternative set than the Heart Mirror, finding a harmanish/V shaped set in the budget segment is very easy. But finding a budget neutralish bright set that is not shouty in the upper mids (as per run of the mill CHIFI tuning) is much harder to find, and the Heart Mirror is this set.

I am a basshead, and the Heart Mirror is bass lite. But I still keep the Heart Mirror in my weekly rotation simply cause of the great tuning that brings different things to the table.

Anyways, KopiOKaya has done some filter mods to make the Heart Mirror sound like the BLON BL-05S: https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/permalink/4708931849147089/
Quite an interesting concept that doesn't use EQ per se, but still gets it to be a less V shaped tuning ie closer to a U shape which u wanted. And IMO the BLON BL-05S has better tonality than the BLON BL-03, simply cause the midbass isn't as bloated as the stock BL-03 tuning.


----------



## SenyorC

whirlwind said:


> I may have to try the SSP....I have been looking for something that may fit recessed in my ear...I am assuming this is my best option for that ?



Obviously everyone's anatomy is different, but in my case the SSR/SSP over ear cable stops them from being flush/recessed.

The ones that I did find to "disappear" inside my ears were the Hifiman RE-400 and RE-600S.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dw1narso said:


> Hi Sinuhe,
> 
> greeting... and nice to know you...
> 
> ...



If you are looking improvement on your Blons, then have a look at Smabat NCO. They have sufficient punch and oomph in the lower end and vocals are also not too recessed. Highs have sufficient air and extension. Even their tonality and timbre is very natural. And most importantly, they fit well (cable down) and have no midbass bleed.


----------



## dharmasteve (Jan 19, 2021)

Slater said:


> Got the Moondrop SSP finally (I ordered it over 2 months ago).
> 
> It has the same great build and fit of the SSR, except with more low end. It also sounds like the SSP upper mids are dialed back a tad, but I don’t remember seeing that on the FR graph comparison with the SSR. So it could be a result of the bass being lifted.
> 
> ...




@Slater and for those of you who like throat singing rock bands.... a Tuvan band Yat-Kha


----------



## Slater

dharmasteve said:


> @Slater and for those of you who like throat singing rock bands.... a Tuvan band Yat-Kha



Awesome! Thanks for sharing. What a cool band


----------



## dw1narso

Dani157 said:


> If you are looking improvement on your Blons, then have a look at Smabat NCO. They have sufficient punch and oomph in the lower end and vocals are also not too recessed. Highs have sufficient air and extension. Even their tonality and timbre is very natural. And most importantly, they fit well (cable down) and have no midbass bleed.



Thanks Bro.. Will check the Smabat


----------



## dw1narso

baskingshark said:


> Hi friend, I've tried EQing the HZSound Heart Mirror to be similar to the BLON BL-03, using these graphs (credit to KopiOKaya from Audioreviews):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really, really appreciate your effort and thorough explanation, Bas.. 🙏👍

I'm interested to Heart Mirror because of the strenght you mention.. But at the same time think to eq it on the bass side if necessary.. So thanks a lot for your feedbacks


----------



## Vannak

Slater said:


> It just goes to show you that no matter where we each come from (geographically, socially, economically, etc), music can connect us all


Nice word 🙏👍


----------



## Sheeeeeway

Denox123 said:


> Another hidden gem from taobao, single DD DQSM Hermit priced at around RMB99, although this look like a final audio fi-ba-ss copycat but dont underestimate its sound, clean & balance tonality, slighly bright with HUGE I mean HYUGEEEEEEEE soundstage, the soundstage & its overall technical performance doesnt make sense at this price point. But it needs extra juice of power to reach it full potential though. If you can get this at online store/taobao just buy it blindly you wont regret it.


I blind-bought this and I have no regrets. For the price I paid, the build quality is really solid and the sound right out of the box is really neat!


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 21, 2021)

Cross-posting:

For my first ever published review here on head-fi, I felt that it should be the QKZ VK4 - the IEM that introduced me to this wonderful world of feeling happy and contented with new gear and the always-present itch to acquire, just because there's always something new that _would change the world as we know it._



Spoiler: QKZ VK4



*The Gateway Drug to the Never-Ending Rabbit Hole*

Pros: Smooth and organic sounding
Big and boomy bass
Mids are awesome for their price
Very comfortable
VERY CHEAP!!!

Cons: Early treble roll-off
Maybe too much bass
Technicalities

*Introduction:*

At 9 USD, this is the second-cheapest IEM with removable cables (EDX is cheapest at 6 USD). This was the first-ever “earphones” I bought, if I don’t include the atrocious Xiaomi Airdots.

A plasticky, candy-colored shell started it all – and the rest was history. Here’s my take on the much-acclaimed, legendary QKZ VK4…








These were plugged to my phones (Oppo Reno 4, iPhone 5s) and laptop (Asus X409). I still do not have a dedicated DAC/Amp and thus cannot test scalability with more power but I am considering buying an Apple Dongle and/or a cheap amplifier (Topping NX1s).


*Build and comfort:* Typical universal CIEM shape, reminiscent of some of KZ’s offerings, which is understandable as from what I’ve read, they _are_ sister companies. Definitely “cheap-feeling” – light, toy-like, but with a wonderful advantage. Due to the plastic-build, they disappear in your ears. Cable’s serviceable – typical cheap stock cable (plasticky, tangly, and sticky). I switched to a 4 USD JCally 8-core cable.


----------
I feel like I’ve used the word "typical" quite a few times, and all of that ends here. Sound is what sets these apart from the rest.
----------

I’ve had these for quite a few months now, and while I am still skeptical in burn-in, I can tell that these improve over time, in that it became smoother and more controlled.

*Sound:

Bass – *Goes deep. Bassheads will like this. Lots of quantity, a bit more boom than oomph. These are engaging, without reaching fatigue-territory. However, it isn’t the most tight or detailed. So, there’s that.

*Mids – *Organic and smooth as butter. Placed right smack in the middle. Not overly recessed where you have to focus/pinpoint just to hear it. It’s also not that elevated where you wince every now and then when things start to get shouty. It’s placed just right. Definitely influenced by the bass, having this warmish sound to it.

*Highs – *Previously had this peak that was annoying in some songs but disappeared over time. If you’re a treblehead, these aren’t for you. They’re not extended, a bit splashy, and aren’t detailed. However, for it’s purpose, these do the job. Just enough to provide a bit of sparkle in my life.



*Timbre – *I still don’t know how to fully describe timbre. I am a hobby musician, playing quite a few instruments, and to my ears, nothing sounds wrong with these.

*Soundstage and Imaging – *Definitely not like earbuds, which extend to the nether but aren’t congested as well. I’d say decent. Panning sounds aren’t _that_ defined, where you feel like your head is spinning with the song (listened to 40 Layers for this), but they manage and get stuff done.

*Separation – *Does the job. However, due to the elevated bass, instruments don’t have that much space to move, which tend to sound congested in complex tracks.

*Detail-retrieval – *Due to the smooth mids and slightly early rolled-off treble, these end in the relaxed listen rather than critical listen. They do sometimes show here and there, but usually non-existent.



*Conclusion:*

These started it all for me and if I didn’t buy these, I wouldn’t have known the audio world. They have a special place in my heart and I won’t ever let go of these. A 9 USD IEM that graphs surprisingly similar to the 64Audio N8 Universal, Moondrop Starfield, and the AKG N5005 – what more can you ask for?



Thanks!


----------



## whirlwind

Slater said:


> I like them both, but for different reasons.
> 
> The SSR has a clean reference tuning that is very difficult if not impossible to find in the budget segment. This fact alone makes them unique and rare for those looking to add something interesting to their budget earphone collection.
> 
> ...



I think I am going to give this a go....I love how small it is


----------



## Nimweth

These look interesting: single carbon DD.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Technology...keywords=IEM+Earphones&qid=1611421624&sr=8-11


----------



## TheVortex (Jan 23, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> These look interesting: single carbon DD.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Technology...keywords=IEM+Earphones&qid=1611421624&sr=8-11



Looks good but a gamble. Wonder why one is a pound more than the others?

£15 looks cheap enough for a gamble.

EDIT: Ordered and arriving Monday.


----------



## skreddy

I love my Zero Audio Duozas so much but the cables keep failing. I've tried so many different IEM's and these with sony hybrid tips are my end game but I can't keep forking out $100 AUD each time the cable fails. I'm on my 4th set. Anyone have any advice ?


----------



## Tonymac136

Are you able to modify them to take an mmcx connector? 
What other IEMs have you tried? What do you like about the Zeroes that you don't get with the others?


----------



## skreddy (Jan 24, 2021)

Tonymac136 said:


> Are you able to modify them to take an mmcx connector?
> What other IEMs have you tried? What do you like about the Zeroes that you don't get with the others?



I really don't want to spend hours modding. I was hoping for a recommendation on a similar sounding IEM with detachable cable.

I've tried Vsonic GR07s, Shure SE215's, Hifiman RE 400s, Etymotic HF3, KZ ZS10 Pro, Sennheiser CX 300 and a handful of others i can't remember off the top of my head.

I mainly listen to metal/rock and they sound so musical and fun without being fatiguing while still having a little spark in the treble to keep me interested for long listening sessions. Also, I like bass but I can't stand bass bloating. The Duozas are punchy, tight and fast in bass. My KZ ZS10 Pros have an insane amount of sub bass compared to them which I don't find enjoyable for the music I listen to. It feels like "droning" in my ears after a while. I don't know how else to describe them. 

They just sound very balanced to me, nothing overpowers anything else but they are not overly analytical or boring.


----------



## chifihead

skreddy said:


> I really don't want to spend hours modding. I was hoping for a recommendation on a similar sounding IEM with detachable cable.
> 
> I've tried Vsonic GR07s, Shure SE215's, Hifiman RE 400s, Etymotic HF3, KZ ZS10 Pro, Sennheiser CX 300 and a handful of others i can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


How important is timbre to you? The TRN BA5 sounds like what you're looking for, but their timbre is a bit mechanic.. Tonality wise they're neutral and dry, with bass that's probably too tight and fast. It's an all-BA unit.


----------



## G777

chifihead said:


> How important is timbre to you? The TRN BA5 sounds like what you're looking for, but their timbre is a bit mechanic.. Tonality wise they're neutral and dry, with bass that's probably too tight and fast. It's an all-BA unit.



I just ordered the TRN BA5. I was looking for a more neutrally tuned IEM and it was between this or the Moondrop SSR. Decided to go with the all-BA unit as I’ve never tried one before. Hope it doesn’t disappoint!


----------



## Nimweth

TheVortex said:


> Looks good but a gamble. Wonder why one is a pound more than the others?
> 
> £15 looks cheap enough for a gamble.
> 
> EDIT: Ordered and arriving Monday.


Impressions ASAP please!


----------



## Nimweth

skreddy said:


> I really don't want to spend hours modding. I was hoping for a recommendation on a similar sounding IEM with detachable cable.
> 
> I've tried Vsonic GR07s, Shure SE215's, Hifiman RE 400s, Etymotic HF3, KZ ZS10 Pro, Sennheiser CX 300 and a handful of others i can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


KZ BA10 should suit you. Great timbre for an all BA set and nicely balanced.


----------



## Tonymac136

G777 said:


> I just ordered the TRN BA5. I was looking for a more neutrally tuned IEM and it was between this or the Moondrop SSR. Decided to go with the all-BA unit as I’ve never tried one before. Hope it doesn’t disappoint!



If the timbre doesn't work for you and you prefer DD, then the original Tin T2 is pretty neutral and still very likeable. The T2 Plus is a bit bassier, it's great but I personally prefer the BLON BL05S which has a hefty, weighty presentation but doesn't have stupid levels of sub bass.


----------



## Milner

I wish I had time to dig through all 1800 pages here, but I don't. I learned a long time ago that the knowledge base hear is amazing. I hope you all can help me find something decent out of the box, unmodded that has a mic (gasp) Working remotely has my using my computer for music, calls, and meetings. I am tired of having to switch between customs for music and cheapies with a mic for calls. I just need something that I won't hate. Neutral to warm sound with true, tight bass (not overdone or boomy)forward vocals, and highs that are not fatiguing. Yes, I want a unicorn, for under $100! I know nothing is perfect, but I am hopeful you all can steer me in the right direction. Amazon reviews are useless  THANKS!


----------



## Tonymac136

Milner said:


> I wish I had time to dig through all 1800 pages here, but I don't. I learned a long time ago that the knowledge base hear is amazing. I hope you all can help me find something decent out of the box, unmodded that has a mic (gasp) Working remotely has my using my computer for music, calls, and meetings. I am tired of having to switch between customs for music and cheapies with a mic for calls. I just need something that I won't hate. Neutral to warm sound with true, tight bass (not overdone or boomy)forward vocals, and highs that are not fatiguing. Yes, I want a unicorn, for under $100! I know nothing is perfect, but I am hopeful you all can steer me in the right direction. Amazon reviews are useless  THANKS!



Which cheapies with a mic are you currently using?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Milner said:


> I wish I had time to dig through all 1800 pages here, but I don't. I learned a long time ago that the knowledge base hear is amazing. I hope you all can help me find something decent out of the box, unmodded that has a mic (gasp) Working remotely has my using my computer for music, calls, and meetings. I am tired of having to switch between customs for music and cheapies with a mic for calls. I just need something that I won't hate. Neutral to warm sound with true, tight bass (not overdone or boomy)forward vocals, and highs that are not fatiguing. Yes, I want a unicorn, for under $100! I know nothing is perfect, but I am hopeful you all can steer me in the right direction. Amazon reviews are useless  THANKS!



Ibasso IT00 with an aftermarket cable with mic will fit into your budget and requirements perfectly. I have demoed them and totally agree with the community's general consensus. You'd still have a good $10-15 to spare that. Hope that helps.


----------



## DBaldock9

Milner said:


> I wish I had time to dig through all 1800 pages here, but I don't. I learned a long time ago that the knowledge base hear is amazing. I hope you all can help me find something decent out of the box, unmodded that has a mic (gasp) Working remotely has my using my computer for music, calls, and meetings. I am tired of having to switch between customs for music and cheapies with a mic for calls. I just need something that I won't hate. Neutral to warm sound with true, tight bass (not overdone or boomy)forward vocals, and highs that are not fatiguing. Yes, I want a unicorn, for under $100! I know nothing is perfect, but I am hopeful you all can steer me in the right direction. Amazon reviews are useless  THANKS!



Does your computer have the traditional, separate 3.5mm Stereo Earphone and Mic Jacks?
If so, you'll need a "Y-type" adapter cable, to connect (Mic/Audio Control*) earphone cables that are made to plug into a phone (*and the Audio Controls may not work with the PC).
Another option is to get a USB type of adapter (like this SoundBlaster - https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Labs-70SB173000000-Sound-Blaster/dp/B06XBZ38ZJ/ )

Using a LunaShops LN004900 - 4-ft cable w/Mic & Remote Volume (3.5mm TRRS Plug -to- MMCX), would allow you to pick any earphones or earbuds that have MMCX connectors.


----------



## chifihead (Jan 24, 2021)

G777 said:


> I just ordered the TRN BA5. I was looking for a more neutrally tuned IEM and it was between this or the Moondrop SSR. Decided to go with the all-BA unit as I’ve never tried one before. Hope it doesn’t disappoint!


The BA5 has a "safer" tonality IMO. I love the SSR but I wouldn't be comfortable recommending it to someone without knowing their tastes. A lot of people complain they're shouty, though I don't get that myself.



Milner said:


> I wish I had time to dig through all 1800 pages here, but I don't. I learned a long time ago that the knowledge base hear is amazing. I hope you all can help me find something decent out of the box, unmodded that has a mic (gasp) Working remotely has my using my computer for music, calls, and meetings. I am tired of having to switch between customs for music and cheapies with a mic for calls. I just need something that I won't hate. Neutral to warm sound with true, tight bass (not overdone or boomy)forward vocals, and highs that are not fatiguing. Yes, I want a unicorn, for under $100! I know nothing is perfect, but I am hopeful you all can steer me in the right direction. Amazon reviews are useless  THANKS!


Why not just change the cable to one that has a mic? If you're using customs the cable should be interchangeable I reckon?


----------



## Milner

Tonymac136 said:


> Which cheapies with a mic are you currently using?


super cheap no-names that I grabbed when I had to start working remotely.


----------



## Milner

DBaldock9 said:


> Does your computer have the traditional, separate 3.5mm Stereo Earphone and Mic Jacks?
> If so, you'll need a "Y-type" adapter cable, to connect (Mic/Audio Control*) earphone cables that are made to plug into a phone (*and the Audio Controls may not work with the PC).
> Another option is to get a USB type of adapter (like this SoundBlaster - https://www.amazon.com/Creative-Labs-70SB173000000-Sound-Blaster/dp/B06XBZ38ZJ/ )
> 
> Using a LunaShops LN004900 - 4-ft cable w/Mic & Remote Volume (3.5mm TRRS Plug -to- MMCX), would allow you to pick any earphones or earbuds that have MMCX connectors.


Using a laptop so that is not an issue, it has the combo jack.


----------



## Milner

chifihead said:


> Why not just change the cable to one that has a mic? If you're using customs the cable should be interchangeable I reckon?


My customs are 10+ year old Freq's that do not have removable cables. Additionally, I have to pop them in and out a lot while working and that is just not as easy with the custom fits.


----------



## cappuchino (Jan 26, 2021)

-deleted-


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> Impressions ASAP please!



Looks like it will never happen.

They should have been delivered on Monday but they were "running late" so they got sent out today and then "lost by the courier"
Looks like a refund as I won't both ordering them again.


----------



## Milner

Well, I tried a pair of cx300's. They were awful, I returned them. Vocals were reassessed and muddy, no sound stage, and the bass was overdone.
Just got some mh750's and I am blown away. for $15 theses things are killer. Vocals are present and not too forward, highs are crisp and clean, bass is good and natural. Only complaint would be the mid bass is a little muddy and mixes with the low vocals. Hopping some burn in wil help this. But damn, for $15 I feel ripped off with what I have paid for others!


----------



## earmonger

Milner said:


> Just got some mh750's



What seller did you get them from? I have tried two and gotten fakes. Have you opened them up  and looked for Sony solder dots, foam, etc?


----------



## earmonger (Jan 27, 2021)

Milner said:


> I just need something that I won't hate.



Don't we all. In the sale forum I am selling my ISN D02. Maybe you will want them or not -- c'est la vie.

I found them vastly better than the IT00 that are being hyped here. The shape of the IT00, with a sharp seam on the lower edge, hurt my ear. The FR of the IT00 was bass heavy and muted up above--very plush and warm but like you are in a padded cell. For under $100 I think the ISN D02 are amazing, with a larger soundstage and richer tone (and they still have that bass).

For your needs, you need to get an MMCX cable with a mic. You can find one at Aliexpress.com for very little. Except maybe for the ultra cheapest offerings, a cable is a cable. Just get a well-reviewed cheap one (NiceHCK?) with a mic. Many tests have found that expensive cables are a placebo effect. Go ahead and come at me cable believers.


----------



## Slater

earmonger said:


> Many tests have found that expensive cables are a placebo effect. Go ahead and come at me cable believers.


----------



## dharmasteve

earmonger said:


> Don't we all. In the sale forum I am selling my ISN D02. Maybe you will want them or not -- c'est la vie.
> 
> I found them vastly better than the IT00 that are being hyped here. The shape of the IT00, with a sharp seam on the lower edge, hurt my ear. The FR of the IT00 was bass heavy and muted up above--very plush and warm but like you are in a padded cell. For under $100 I think the ISN D02 are amazing, with a larger soundstage and richer tone (and they still have that bass).
> 
> For your needs, you need to get an MMCX cable with a mic. You can find one at Aliexpress.com for very little. Except maybe for the ultra cheapest offerings, a cable is a cable. Just get a well-reviewed cheap one (NiceHCK?) with a mic. Many tests have found that expensive cables are a placebo effect. Go ahead and come at me cable believers.


From my experience most head-fiers love listening to music and what sounds subjectively good to them is what they like. I am agnostic about the science regarding cable sound. Many here seem to believe that cable resistance makes some difference. Believers, non-believers, it just opinions.. My experience here is people here love music and let their ears and hearts enjoy what they hear, whether it's conditioned by their brain and heart, or other more empirical factors. Qualities in music are hard to measure, so until we can measure qualities (factors outside of measurable frequency response such as timbre) i will judge by my prejudiced ears and have great joy in just being there in the moment, with my music.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> From my experience most head-fiers love listening to music and what sounds subjectively good to them is what they like. I am agnostic about the science regarding cable sound. Many here seem to believe that cable resistance makes some difference. Believers, non-believers, it just opinions.. My experience here is people here love music and let their ears and hearts enjoy what they hear, whether it's conditioned by their brain and heart, or other more empirical factors. Qualities in music are hard to measure, so until we can measure qualities (factors outside of measurable frequency response such as timbre) i will judge by my prejudiced ears and have great joy in just being there in the moment, with my music.


Resistance is objective.
If your cable has infinite resistance - no sound, as plain simple as this!

Cable of higher resistance may cause changes in sound.
Then two cables of the same resistance were never proven to sound any different.

Also science and technology are still behind the progress in IEM, not any beliefs.

I've seen few "science agnostics", but none of them though were leaving in  "pure harmony with nature", that is without electricity and what not...

If one knows what graphene is, one would not spend money on graphene cables.

I do enjoy my different 25+ cables and psychoacoustics of it (I was first into blue ones, now I am into silver & gray as the best sounding), but scientific knowledge does help to define reasonable boundaries.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> Resistance is objective.
> If your cable has infinite resistance - no sound, as plain simple as this!
> 
> Cable of higher resistance may cause changes in sound.
> ...


And with BA iems that are very sensitive and some very low resistance like the andromeda and the T800. A high resistance cable WILL change its FR.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> And with BA iems that are very sensitive and some very low resistance like the andromeda and the T800. A high resistance cable WILL change its FR.


True.
With the BAs, the resonance peaks of the individual drivers correspond to their lower impedance (reactive load), so the sensitivity of multi-BA IEMs are higher than can be predicted by their nominal impedance (cited for a single frequency value, typically 1 kHz and their FR can be affected by the cables.

It can happen that the lower cable resistance is not "better", as per subjective cable preference, so the "cable matching" can work, but IMO, it may be the best (simplest ar least) to avoid IEMs with the impedance below 16 Ohm.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> True.
> With the BAs, the resonance peaks of the individual drivers correspond to their lower impedance (reactive load), so the sensitivity of multi-BA IEMs are higher than can be predicted by their nominal impedance (cited for a single frequency value, typically 1 kHz and FR can be affected by the cables.
> 
> It can happen that the lower cable resistance is not "better", as per subjective cable preference, so the "cable matching" can work, but IMO, it may be the best (simplest ar least) to avoid IEMs with the impedance below 16 Ohm.


Another problem with iems with sub 16 ohm impedance is that they risk getting hiss from the amp if it isnt a good one with very low OI.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> Another problem with iems with sub 16 ohm impedance is that they risk getting hiss from the amp if it isnt a good one with very low OI.


Absolutely, these IEMs are very power demanding (transient power) not that many sources are specified to work with the load below 16 Ohm; and then since for the lower resistance, the working voltages are much lower (the square of the resistance), all the noise of the circuits is much more to be heard.


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> Resistance is objective.
> If your cable has infinite resistance - no sound, as plain simple as this!
> 
> Cable of higher resistance may cause changes in sound.
> ...


I respect you PhonPhi but talking about blue silver and grey ones condescendingly is is underestimating and undermining your fellow headfiers. You believe there is only resistance....I don't know. You are no more scientific than me. I will stay agnostic....but I am not an science agnostic in any way whatsoever. Clearly resistance matters, but there may well be other factors that you cannot grasp making a difference. Please don't think all others are just fooled by appearance.
I wish you well in every way
Steve


----------



## CoiL

Milner said:


> Well, I tried a pair of cx300's. They were awful, I returned them. Vocals were reassessed and muddy, no sound stage, and the bass was overdone.
> Just got some mh750's and I am blown away. for $15 theses things are killer. Vocals are present and not too forward, highs are crisp and clean, bass is good and natural. Only complaint would be the mid bass is a little muddy and mixes with the low vocals. Hopping some burn in wil help this. But damn, for $15 I feel ripped off with what I have paid for others!


Try also VE BIE


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 27, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> I respect you PhonPhi but talking about blue silver and grey ones condescendingly is is underestimating and undermining your fellow headfiers. You believe there is only resistance....I don't know. You are no more scientific than me. I will stay agnostic....but I am not an science agnostic in any way whatsoever. Clearly resistance matters, but there may well be other factors that you cannot grasp making a difference. Please don't think all others are just fooled by appearance.
> I wish you well in every way
> Steve


There are a lot of problems with your comments to me.

First, why and how did your assume "condescending, underestimating and undermining"?

I did enjoy blue cables, now I am into gray (with C24-2 on the way, and I am all in anxious anticipation of the new sonic vistas ).

Where did you get the moral authority to judge? Does it originate from some insecurities?

Whom are you trying to fool with the "agnostic"? Only yourself it seems!


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> There are a lot of problems with your comments to me.
> 
> First, why and how did your assume "condescending, underestimating and undermining"?
> 
> ...


Forget it. I tried to be respectful. You know exactly what you were doing. To me and only me, IMHO you are not being honest. Forget.


----------



## RikudouGoku

CoiL said:


> Try also VE BIE


The BIE is a muddy mess. If the Mh750 is even the slightest muddy with the bass, the BIE is going to make him puke.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> Forget it. I tried to be respectful. You know exactly what you were doing. To me and only me, IMHO you are not being honest. Forget.


"Not being honest" is now a new assumption.

No, I truly enjoy the duality!
Like Yin and Yang - two sides of the Whole.

I am aware of the science (that also helps me to guide my cable quest), but then I really cherish my imagination, and it works beautifully with psychoacoustics (the sense of sound seems to be the least controlled by the mind), few little things to enjoy in this world.


----------



## dharmasteve

PhonoPhi said:


> "Not being honest" is now a new assumption.
> 
> No, I truly enjoy the duality!
> Like Yin and Yang - two sides of the Whole.
> ...


We can stop confronting each other. You are too defensive for a debate in which I agree with you over resistance, but your silly remarks about colour are too condescending for me. You are welcome now to the last word as I leave the thread. Respect was there a few minutes ago, now it's totally gone. Enjoy.


----------



## PhonoPhi

dharmasteve said:


> We can stop confronting each other. You are too defensive for a debate in which I agree with you over resistance, but your silly remarks about colour are too condescending for me. You are welcome now to the last word as I leave the thread. Respect was there a few minutes ago, now it's totally gone. Enjoy.


Now "silly"...
"Respect... is gone"...

There is no debate.
You project your insecurities and with your subjective judgement generate direct insults.

Sorry, I am not at the highest moral levels not to be a bit defensive in such situation.

So my last words here: your actions - your karma!


----------



## nraymond

Crossmodal association is well established at this point, and affects most people to some degree. In extreme cases it manifests as synesthesia, where experiences with one sense directly create experiences in another sense (sound creating colors or shapes or both, or vice versa). Synesthesia is more common in artists, where it is often an asset (or even the main driver for) their creative process. Typically synesthesia has a genetic basis, but in some cases it is learned and in rare cases brain injuries can cause sysesthesia and there have been some cases of people becoming musical savants with synesthesia after a brain injury. In everyday people, crossmodal associations typically have more subtle effects where most everyone experiences them to some degree. It's been well established that color affects taste (one of the reasons there is such a focus on the appearance of mass-produced foods and the success and heavy use of artificial coloring and color appearance preservatives), and color also affects the perception of sound (and other senses, and can impact mood). It's not surprising at all that a cable color can impact how music sounds (and that this effect could vary from person to person). A few articles for further reading for those interested:

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hearing-colors-tasting-shapes/
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0010945212001323
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4671663/
https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/88417/12-famous-artists-synesthesia

Regarding the electrical aspects of cables, let me provide you with two extreme scenarios, one where cables could make no electrical difference to someone, and one where they would.

Person A has all single driver headphones and headphone amplifier(s) with low output impedance and plenty of power to drive the headphones with standard single ended cables. Person B has a mix of headphones that includes multi-driver headphones with crossovers and very low impedances, single driver headphones that require a lot of power, and their headphone amplifier(s) have high output impedances and/or variable performance on different outputs (i.e. a balanced output that is wired to a separate balanced amplifier that has both more power and is higher quality than the single-ended amplifier inside the same box). Person A will not experience any significant electrical differences in cables unless they use a bad cable (either manufacturing error or designed horribly wrong) while Person B could experience a range of differences depending on the cable and earphone/headphone combination they are using with certain outputs and amplifiers. If neither person experiences a high degree of crossmodal association (i.e. isn't very affected by the color of the cable) Person A could reasonably conclude that cables make no difference, while Person B would rightfully say they make a lot of difference. (Add in variable amounts of crossmodal associations in each person for a wider range of experiences/opinions on the matter).


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 27, 2021)

I knew this would happen...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

The good ol' cable debate always brings in some new perspectives for everyone. Once in a while, they're refreshing and informative as well. It is also somewhat a variant of the science vs faith debate. I won't delve much as it is definitely out of the scope of this website let alone the thread. Nonetheless, it is very fascinating.


----------



## CoiL

RikudouGoku said:


> The BIE is a muddy mess. If the Mh750 is even the slightest muddy with the bass, the BIE is going to make him puke.


Well, to be honest it has QC issues and not all get what is hyped. I also got one that had venting issues (driver flex) and sounded muddy mess.
But... I get what BGGAR hyped about them - IF You get unit with no driver flex and actual driver back venting QC OK.
I re-shelled them after fixing driver back venting done badly. They sounded great after fix in original shells also.


Spoiler: graph before and after











They sound similar in tuning as modded KPE... maybe even overall coherency is tad better than KPE but can`t beat KPE micro-details.


----------



## RikudouGoku

CoiL said:


> Well, to be honest it has QC issues and not all get what is hyped. I also got one that had venting issues (driver flex) and sounded muddy mess.
> But... I get what BGGAR hyped about them - IF You get unit with no driver flex and actual driver back venting QC OK.
> I re-shelled them after fixing driver back venting done badly. They sounded great after fix in original shells also.
> 
> ...


Didnt know it has qc issues....

At this point there are a lot of other iems I would recommend over it. I take the blon bl-01 over it 100/100 times.


----------



## CoiL

RikudouGoku said:


> Didnt know it has qc issues....
> 
> At this point there are a lot of other iems I would recommend over it. I take the blon bl-01 over it 100/100 times.


I have Blon bl-03 and like fixed BIE tad more. Fixed BIE has actually more details and transparency/layering.
But I have no interest in arguing... just recommended something with amazing value IF You get good version of it. 
To prove my point it has issues, compare my original unit(green line) graph to others out there - that BIG mid-bass down to sub-bass "ARC-hill" was AWFUL sounding and I really thought same as You said - muddy mess with treble spike!


----------



## earmonger

PhonoPhi said:


> Resistance is objective.
> If your cable has infinite resistance - no sound, as plain simple as this!
> 
> Cable of higher resistance may cause changes in sound.
> Then two cables of the same resistance were never proven to sound any different.



I don't think AliExpress has any infinite resistance cables, luckily. 

Obviously you want to get a cable that is the correct resistance for your headphones. Meditate on "OHM."


----------



## RikudouGoku

CoiL said:


> I have Blon bl-03 and like fixed BIE tad more. Fixed BIE has actually more details and transparency/layering.
> But I have no interest in arguing... just recommended something with amazing value IF You get good version of it.
> To prove my point it has issues, compare my original unit(green line) graph to others out there - that BIG mid-bass down to sub-bass "ARC-hill" was AWFUL sounding and I really thought same as You said - muddy mess with treble spike!


Gotta add the BIE with the Urbanfun as another gamble lol.


----------



## Podster

CoiL said:


> I have Blon bl-03 and like fixed BIE tad more. Fixed BIE has actually more details and transparency/layering.
> But I have no interest in arguing... just recommended something with amazing value IF You get good version of it.
> To prove my point it has issues, compare my original unit(green line) graph to others out there - that BIG mid-bass down to sub-bass "ARC-hill" was AWFUL sounding and I really thought same as You said - muddy mess with treble spike!



Have been by for a while, digging that Avatar Coil


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

earmonger said:


> I don't think AliExpress has any infinite resistance cables, luckily.



They do!

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001281741160.html


----------



## Slater

unifutomaki said:


> I knew this would happen...





Dani157 said:


> The good ol' cable debate always brings in some new perspectives for everyone. Once in a while, they're refreshing and informative as well. It is also somewhat a variant of the science vs faith debate. I won't delve much as it is definitely out of the scope of this website let alone the thread. Nonetheless, it is very fascinating.


----------



## G777

earmonger said:


> I don't think AliExpress has any infinite resistance cables, luckily.



With a pair of wire cutters you can make your own out of any cable.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 28, 2021)

earmonger said:


> Many tests have found that expensive cables are a placebo effect. Go ahead and come at me cable believers.



As a member of the scientific community I encourage you to reference/cite your findings with links/publications to the direct claim that you make saying: "expensive cables are a placebo effect". Thank you 

In all seriousness, i'm genuinely curious as to what these studies are.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jan 28, 2021)

gourab1995 said:


> As a member of the scientific community I encourage you to reference/cite your findings with links/publications to the direct claim that you make saying: "expensive cables are a placebo effect". Thank you
> 
> In all seriousness, i'm genuinely curious as to what these studies are.


The coathanger test would be one of the prominent:
https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/

But it is hard not to rationalize audiophilically: those mighty steel wires surely bring the best sound compared to recent "graphene" and palladium attempts


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 28, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> The coathanger test would be one of the prominent:
> https://www.soundguys.com/cable-myths-reviving-the-coathanger-test-23553/
> 
> But it is hard not to rationalize audiophilically: those mighty steel wires surely bring the best sound compared to recent "graphene" and palladium attempts


So from a brief skim of the test, what ive understood is they overlay the frequecy response generated by each of the cables and find little to no difference. That is the main reason for someone to claim that "expensive cables are a placebo effect" or is it the polls where "majority people preferred the coathangar/couldnt tell the difference"? p.s. do correct me if im wrong.

and they do conclude by saying: "The only hypothesis we were able to confirm was that fewer people would choose the high end cable over the coathanger—and we were unable to confirm the original hypothesis that few people would be reliably able to tell the difference between the two (we should have logged how many people were correct all three times)."


----------



## PhonoPhi

gourab1995 said:


> So from a brief skim of the test, what ive understood is they overlay the frequecy response generated by each of the cables and find little to no difference. That is the main reason for someone to claim that "expensive cables are a placebo effect" or is it the polls where "majority people preferred the coathangar"? p.s. do correct me if im wrong.


Both offer a convincing evidence that the special effects of any cable (expensive or not) needs to be proven.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 28, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Both offer a convincing evidence that the special effects of any cable (expensive or not) needs to be proven.


So then i understand there is no "proof" then to back that claim.... which is not what i was expecting.

From how i see it, measuring frequency response changes are inadquete. Because sound as we hear it is imaging, soundstage and frequency response combined. (I think i've covered most aspects of sound). So untill a machine is able to tell change in soundstage, imaging etc. i will have to trust the words of people who either do hear or dont hear a difference (placebo or no placebo). Till that day has come reviewers will have to be debating over cable differences


----------



## Nimweth

CCA CS16 review:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-167
(Post 2497)


----------



## PhonoPhi

gourab1995 said:


> So then i understand there is no "proof" then to back that claim.... which is not what i was expecting.
> 
> From how i see it, measuring frequency response changes are inadquete. Because sound as we hear it is imaging, soundstage and frequency response combined. (I think i've covered most aspects of sound). So untill a machine is able to tell change in soundstage, imaging etc. i will have to trust the words of people who either do hear or dont hear a difference (placebo or no placebo). Till that day has come reviewers will have to be debating over cable differences


The onus should be on those who claim "better" or different properties to clearly prove it.

Expectations that any case of snake oil should be proven not to be are wrong.

It is at the core of the scientific principles, since you've tried to torture "proverbial cat"  from this angle.


----------



## gourab1995 (Jan 28, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> The onus should be on those who claim "better" or different properties to clearly prove it.
> 
> Expectations that any case of snake oil should be proven not to be are wrong.
> 
> It is at the core of the scientific principles, since you've tried to torture "proverbial cat"  from this angle.


The onus should be on those who claim "better" or different properties to clearly prove it.- Absolutely.

In this case there seems to be no technically adept method to prove or disprove the situation. So categorizing that thing as "snake oil" is wrong in the first place, because saying that assumes that reality is grounded in that being untrue, while the reality is somewhere in the middle or is simply unknown. So the best we can do is provide a desciption of our experience, explaining the reasoning behind that experience and move on till technology has caught up, i can just feed every variable to an A.I. and there is no need for reviewers anymore, I can just ask siri about my cables


----------



## unifutomaki

It's all moot anyway when those who wish to buy replacement cables will continue to buy them and those who don't, well, won't.

Since most ChiFi IEMs do not come with a choice of cable termination, I do find myself buying them for the sake of pairing with my ZX300. So it's still useful to know which cables are cheap and high-quality - I have them favourited in my AE account for whenever I find myself needing one.


----------



## PhonoPhi

gourab1995 said:


> The onus should be on those who claim "better" or different properties to clearly prove it.- Absolutely.
> 
> In this case there seems to be no technically adept method to prove or disprove the situation. So categorizing that thing as "snake oil" is wrong in the first place, because saying that assumes that reality is grounded in that being untrue, while the reality is somewhere in the middle. So the best we can do is provide a desciption of our experience, explaining the resoning behind that experience and move on till technology has caught up and there is no need for reviewers anymore. I can just ask siri about my cables


Cables are just conductors. The science is well-known. (Again, new science must be proven).

If "fancy attentuators" are sold, I would buy them only when they properties are clearly documented.

Sorry to continuing these, but I take those "graphene" cables now sold everywhere as direct insult to the community intelligence


----------



## unifutomaki (Jan 28, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Cables are just conductors. The science is well-known. (Again, new science must be proven).
> 
> If "fancy attentuators" are sold, I would buy them only when they properties are clearly documented.
> 
> Sorry to continuing these, but I take those "graphene" cables now sold everywhere as direct insult to the community intelligence



I find that there's a lot of audiophile marketing out there that is specifically meant to target relatively well heeled boomers who don't actually know what they are buying. We know better. Well, I hope.

Example:


----------



## PhonoPhi

unifutomaki said:


> It's all moot anyway when those who wish to buy replacement cables will continue to buy them and those who don't, well, won't.
> 
> Since most ChiFi IEMs do not come with a choice of cable termination, I do find myself buying them for the sake of pairing with my ZX300. So it's still useful to know which cables are cheap and high-quality - I have them favourited in my AE account for whenever I find myself needing one.


I do buy new balanced cables for every IEM, and enjoy their different colours and designs greatly.

The comfort and flexibility help the fit and seal, and it is the easiest not to have cables as a factor in the sound - just your music, DAP and IEM!


----------



## unifutomaki

PhonoPhi said:


> I do buy new balanced cables for every IEM, and enjoy their different colours and designs greatly.
> 
> The comfort and flexibility help the fit and seal, and it is the easiest not to have cables as a factor in the sound - just your music, DAP and IEM!



Indeed. Stock cables may not be functionally defective per se (unless you bought a TRN, heh heh) but they aren't particularly well made or enjoyable to touch. My Moondrop SSR stock cable, for instance, has started to oxidise at the connectors, develop a sticky feel in the hand, and lose its flexibility. So if I like an IEM and intend to keep it, I will treat it to a decent cable that doesn't have to cost a lot these days.


----------



## Winni

Wow, is there no moderator here? 😅

There is a cable section in an other part of the forum, this is the Chifi Earphone discovery and impression thread 😉


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if it's still considered a very broad yet weird limitation... What are general recommendations for IEM that can be bought from Amazon within $50.


----------



## Milner

Too add fuel to the fire....Personal anatomy (fit, tips, how our canals are shaped, wax, congestion, atmospheric pressure, etc) and hearing damage has a much greater effect on what each of us hears then a almost unmeasurable difference in wire resistance, quality, conductance will ever make. If you simply like them better that is awesome! no need in arguing over it, no need to justify it. if you are happy, that's all that maters. Enjoy the music. Just food for thought.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> Indeed. Stock cables may not be functionally defective per se (unless you bought a TRN, heh heh) but they aren't particularly well made or enjoyable to touch. My Moondrop SSR stock cable, for instance, has started to oxidise at the connectors, develop a sticky feel in the hand, and lose its flexibility. So if I like an IEM and intend to keep it, I will treat it to a decent cable that doesn't have to cost a lot these days.



Speaking of SSR, how would you describe them after your usage all this while? The reviews online say it's shouty in upper-mids which I presume is the vocals sparkle prevalent here in Asia. Also, how would they compare against the classic neutral champs, Tin T2 (not plus). Is it a sidegrade or an upgrade to T2?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

JEHL said:


> I wonder if it's still considered a very broad yet weird limitation... What are general recommendations for IEM that can be bought from Amazon within $50.



It depends on things like what's your preferred signature, what you mostly listen to and how will you use them?


----------



## earmonger (Jan 28, 2021)

gourab1995 said:


> As a member of the scientific community I encourage you to reference/cite your findings with links/publications to the direct claim that you make saying: "expensive cables are a placebo effect". Thank you
> 
> In all seriousness, i'm genuinely curious as to what these studies are.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/blind-cable-taste-test-results.190566/

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths.486598/


----------



## zenki

Case closed.
Pin that link


----------



## unifutomaki

Dani157 said:


> Speaking of SSR, how would you describe them after your usage all this while? The reviews online say it's shouty in upper-mids which I presume is the vocals sparkle prevalent here in Asia. Also, how would they compare against the classic neutral champs, Tin T2 (not plus). Is it a sidegrade or an upgrade to T2?



I have not experienced the T2 myself, so I can't comment on that. They feature the most resolving and intimate vocal presentation I've heard thus far (it really gets you feeling things), but the SSP has been getting most of the ear time since I got that as I find it to be considerably more balanced and versatile.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

unifutomaki said:


> I have not experienced the T2 myself, so I can't comment on that. They feature the most resolving and intimate vocal presentation I've heard thus far (it really gets you feeling things), but the SSP has been getting most of the ear time since I got that as I find it to be considerably more balanced and versatile.



Ohh! This is interesting. So would it be correct that SSR is tad boring for casual music listening but good for monitoring/mixing/editing whereas SSP is musical variant of SSR?


----------



## unifutomaki

Dani157 said:


> Ohh! This is interesting. So would it be correct that SSR is tad boring for casual music listening but good for monitoring/mixing/editing whereas SSP is musical variant of SSR?



I think that the SSR is the way to go if you want a neutral-ish sound signature for cheap, yes


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> I think that the SSR is the way to go if you want a neutral-ish sound signature for cheap, yes


Would 1 Vrms be enough to drive them (iPhone 5s)?


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> Would 1 Vrms be enough to drive them (iPhone 5s)?



Probably not ideal, I would look to something better


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> Probably not ideal, I would look to something better


Thanks! Guess the SSR/SSP purchase would be delayed 'till I get a more powerful source.


----------



## unifutomaki

sub30 said:


> Thanks! Guess the SSR/SSP purchase would be delayed 'till I get a more powerful source.



For whatever reason, they are the least sensitive of all the transducers in my collection. As @Otto Motor stated in his review:



> With my iPhone the Moondrop SSP needs quite a bit of power – its sensitivity is 3 dB lower than that of the Moondrop SSR…and it is given in dB/V…recalculation into dB/mW yields a meagre 94 dB/mW.



But it's also worth getting a more powerful source for these, because in my honest opinion you won't find better technicalities among single DDs below $100.


----------



## cappuchino

unifutomaki said:


> For whatever reason, they are the least sensitive of all the transducers in my collection. As @Otto Motor stated in his review:


I've never noticed that Otto tries his IEMs with his iPhone.



unifutomaki said:


> But it's also worth getting a more powerful source for these, because in my honest opinion you won't find better technicalities among single DDs below $100.


That's why I'm so intrigued by them - the highly praised technicalities.


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> I wonder if it's still considered a very broad yet weird limitation... What are general recommendations for IEM that can be bought from Amazon within $50.


If there's no limitation;




With Faaeal Hisbicus mmcx cable, less then US$50!👍


----------



## Tonymac136

JEHL said:


> I wonder if it's still considered a very broad yet weird limitation... What are general recommendations for IEM that can be bought from Amazon within $50.



Assuming you're driving them using your phone and just want a good all rounder with no nasty surprises, KZ ZAX.
Have a bit more power? There's a plethora of good single DDs out there.
Blon BL01, BL03 or BL05s, or for the more neutral sound (stay WELL away if you're a basshead), the original Tin T2 still does what it does better than anything else I can think of.


----------



## cjb23

In case anyone was interested in the OPENHEART resin iem and did not want to wait 3-4 weeks form AliExpress.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Openheart-...892419?hash=item367453f1c3:g:Ug0AAOSwAjlgFzms


----------



## zachsvc

What iem would you guys recommend for me:
- under $50
- drivable by iphone
- good for rock and rap
- black silver or white casing


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

zachsvc said:


> What iem would you guys recommend for me:
> - under $50
> - drivable by iphone
> - good for rock and rap
> - black silver or white casing


KZ ZSX Terminator.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

zachsvc said:


> What iem would you guys recommend for me:
> - under $50
> - drivable by iphone
> - good for rock and rap
> - black silver or white casing



KZ ZSN/ZSN Pro (mostly all KZ's under $50 should do the job)
CCA C10
Blon BL03
Tennmak Pro


----------



## Banbeucmas

My BLON BL-01 review. One IEM that I feel like I can give a recommendation and at the same time, should not since something like the BL-03 exists
https://banbeu.com/blon-bl-01-review-you-get-what-you-paid-for/


----------



## Tonymac136

Dani157 said:


> KZ ZSN/ZSN Pro (mostly all KZ's under $50 should do the job)
> CCA C10
> Blon BL03
> Tennmak Pro



I beg to differ on the BL03. Yes an iPhone will drive it, but dynamics and soundstage really open up when fed with a little bit more juice. Now, if the OP wants an IEM that CAN be driven by an iPhone when they have forgotten or don't want to take their amp out, great, and yeah it's well up the list, but if iPhone is the MAIN source, something else would be better IMO.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Tonymac136 said:


> I beg to differ on the BL03. Yes an iPhone will drive it, but dynamics and soundstage really open up when fed with a little bit more juice. Now, if the OP wants an IEM that CAN be driven by an iPhone when they have forgotten or don't want to take their amp out, great, and yeah it's well up the list, but if iPhone is the MAIN source, something else would be better IMO.



Probably yes. I was able to drive BL03 via iPhone 11 at 85-90% volume. Maybe I don't listen to high volumes like many others do. So, yes if one listens at a high volume then they might need more juice. For context, I listen at avg volume of 25-28 on BTR5 balanced out.


----------



## JEHL (Feb 4, 2021)

Dani157 said:


> Probably yes. I was able to drive BL03 via iPhone 11 at 85-90% volume. Maybe I don't listen to high volumes like many others do. So, yes if one listens at a high volume then they might need more juice. For context, I listen at avg volume of 25-28 on BTR5 balanced out.


You need 85 on your iphone? It starts getting uncomfortably loud already at 50 on my Y9 Prime.

The one time I accidentally hit 90? I don't want to do that EVER AGAIN!

Edit: my BL-03 IS mesh filter modded (rolled cotton version). Never made direct comparisons but for all I know filter modding may result in a MASSIVE increase in sensitivity. Wouldn't be surprised if this holds true for mesh filter modding thr BL01 is someone is interested in ever doing that.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

JEHL said:


> You need 85 on your iphone? It starts getting uncomfortably loud already at 50 on my Y9 Prime.
> 
> The one time I accidentally hit 90? I don't want to do that EVER AGAIN!



It was brother's iPhone. I am an android guy. For BL03, I had to dial up volume to that level for better dynamics.


----------



## mux7

Ok so I was looking for something under 20$ and got the Kz ATE. Really not a fan at all. The Sony MH750 sounded miles better. What else is there under 20$ that I should buy and try?


----------



## G777

My TRN BA5 arrived today and so far initial impressions are great! I think they are similar to my CCA C10 sound-wise, but more detailed and a bit less bass. Probably my favourite IEM right now.


----------



## ironbrewer

JEHL said:


> You need 85 on your iphone? It starts getting uncomfortably loud already at 50 on my Y9 Prime.
> 
> The one time I accidentally hit 90? I don't want to do that EVER AGAIN!
> 
> Edit: my BL-03 IS mesh filter modded (rolled cotton version). Never made direct comparisons but for all I know filter modding may result in a MASSIVE increase in sensitivity. Wouldn't be surprised if this holds true for mesh filter modding thr BL01 is someone is interested in ever doing that.



Could you post up a link to this mod, I would like to try it, because I could never figure out the love for these IEM's.


----------



## Waqar (Feb 6, 2021)

Deleted. Wrong thread..


----------



## 1clearhead

Waqar said:


> Hi guys, been a few years som just gonna Ask you Nice people. What is the popular Buy these days?
> Im a buffer *raging from 200$- 700$* can be lower But this range gives the recomendations some flexibility..


1) *LZ A7* 
Main features: Up to 10 tuning options + Aftermarket tuning filter options are available + Piezoelectric Ceramic Drivers for ultra clean highs

2) *NF Audio NM2+* 
Main features: Extremely vivid and clear for DD's with Double Cavity Dynamic Drivers and high polymer composite diaphragm

3) (S..F..) *MT300* 
Main features: Incredibly tuned with main feature being the electrostatic drivers for excellent overall clarity + special MMCX "screw-on" cables

All three offer very good housing units and cables with excellent package deal and nice accessories
You can easily search them by their name or model number on aliexpress or taobao shopping sites.

Hope this helps...!

-Clear


----------



## Waqar

1clearhead said:


> 1) *LZ A7*
> Main features: Up to 10 tuning options + Aftermarket tuning filter options are available + Piezoelectric Ceramic Drivers for ultra clean highs
> 
> 2) *NF Audio NM2+*
> ...



Thank you, they look good


----------



## Danny23 (Feb 6, 2021)

I was original looking at Soundmagic E11/Shure SE215/1more but was directed to try some of these new cheaper Chinese earphones.

Looking for something available in UK, I play electronic, hip hop, rnb. I prefer bassier earphones (fav phones are AT M50s) - Will mainly be driven from iPhone, sometimes Mac. Not vital but if it has a decent mics for calls would be a bonus.

So far looked at BLON BL-03, Final E500/1000/2000 (as well as Sony MH750) is there any others I should be looking at under £35/$50?


----------



## G777 (Feb 7, 2021)

Danny23 said:


> I was original looking at Soundmagic E11/Shure SE215/1more but was directed to try some of these new cheaper Chinese earphones.
> 
> Looking for something available in UK, I play electronic, hip hop, rnb. I prefer bassier earphones (fav phones are AT M50s) - Will mainly be driven from iPhone, sometimes Mac. Not vital but if it has a decent mics for calls would be a bonus.
> 
> So far looked at BLON BL-03, Final E500/1000/2000 (as well as Sony MH750) is there any others I should be looking at under £35/$50?


There are a lot of nice IEMs from KZ for under $50, such as the ZS10 Pro, ZSX, DQ6. Their sister brand, CCA, makes some good ones too, including the C10 which is one of my favourites.

The TRN V90 and TRN BA5 (another favourite of mine) are also good.

For Blon, along with the BL-03, there’s also the BL-01 and BL-05/BL-05s.

There’s many more that I haven’t mentioned.  It’s hard to go wrong here as most of them are good.

For your tastes I think I would recommend the TRN BA5 (my choice) and the Blon BL-03 or BL-01.

Edit: On second thought, the BA5 lacks the sub-bass for those genres. The Blons are probably the best. Although if you want to start listening to metal...


----------



## baskingshark

Waqar said:


> Hi guys, been a few years som just gonna Ask you Nice people. What is the popular Buy these days?
> Im a buffer raging from 200$- 700$ can be lower But this range gives the recomendations some flexibility..



*LZ A7* - 10 tuning sound signatures from V shaped to U shaped to neutral. Great fit, isolation, technicalities and very good timbre for a hybrid containing a piezo. Very versatile set as such.




Danny23 said:


> I was original looking at Soundmagic E11/Shure SE215/1more but was directed to try some of these new cheaper Chinese earphones.
> 
> Looking for something available in UK, I play electronic, hip hop, rnb. I prefer bassier earphones (fav phones are AT M50s) - Will mainly be driven from iPhone, sometimes Mac. Not vital but if it has a decent mics for calls would be a bonus.
> 
> So far looked at BLON BL-03, Final E500/1000/2000 (as well as Sony MH750) is there any others I should be looking at under £35/$50?



If u want a bassy set, u can read about the following options below. I would say don't buy the Shure SE215. It was good 10 - 15 years ago, but is now very overpriced and CHIFI has easily beaten them for better sound for a fraction of the price. I got rid of my SE215 the moment I got my first CHIFI, I find it very muddy and overrpriced in today's context.


1) *BLON BL-03* - harmanish with midbass bump. Very good timbre and tonality but midbass is bloated and technicalities not the best. Fit is also a big issue - needs spacer mod or aftermarket longer nozzle ear tips eg spinfits due to the poor fit with stock tips - this adds to costs, so be aware.

2) *BLON BL-01* - brighter set than the BL-03, fit also iffy, slightly better technical performance than BL-03. Cheaper too.

3) *Final E3000* - warm V shaped, bassier than E500/1000/2000, but the midbass is a bit slow. Non detachable cable though. Needs amping, sounds meh from a smartphone that is low powered. Non fatiguing and very smooth, not for trebleheads. When amped, has very good imaging and soundstage and layering at the sub $50 region.

4) If u can top up a bit more cash, consider the *Urbanfun YBF-ISS014* - assuming it is a beryllium driver set, as there are sellers selling a noble metal driver version which is less bassy. The beryllium version is V shaped, very well textured subbass and extension in the bass, mids are a not the best, but great for basshead music. Has MMCX issues even in newer sold models, so if u are intending to buy it, best to buy from somewhere like Amazon with a robust return's policy, just in case.

5) If u can top up a bit more cash, consider *iBasso IT00 *- U shaped with great subbass. Good technicalities. Has driver flex though. I consider this an upgrade over the BLON BL-03.


----------



## Waqar

baskingshark said:


> *LZ A7* - 10 tuning sound signatures from V shaped to U shaped to neutral. Great fit, isolation, technicalities and very good timbre for a hybrid containing a piezo. Very versatile set as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a nice list, thank you. I am gonna look close at that ibasso one.. THanks


----------



## JEHL

ironbrewer said:


> Could you post up a link to this mod, I would like to try it, because I could never figure out the love for these IEM's.


From the blon iem impressions thread:


Slater said:


> I wanted to share a cheap sound upgrade for the Blon BL-03.
> 
> The stock nozzle mesh is a hybrid ‘sandwich’ of stainless steel mesh stacked on top of a black nylon fabric mesh. If you remove the stock piece and replace it with a normal *4.0mm* stainless nozzle mesh, the sound improves.
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> This is a 1 out of 10 on the difficulty scale.
> 
> All you do is take a sewing needle and remove the stock nozzle mesh by gently lifting it up at its edge. The new nozzle mesh just peels and sticks on, which you also do with the sewing needle. Once it’s set in place, VERY GENTLY push down in the circumference with a flat object such as a narrow soda straw, or even a qtip (cotton swab).
> 
> ...





Slater said:


> I got an even easier mod for you guys. It’s more precise, more consistent, and cleaner than just stuffing the nozzle with cotton.
> 
> The downsides to cotton are 1. it’s inconsistent to get a proper density and fill. And 2. small cotton dust and fibers become detached and fall onto the driver diaphragm. These downsides are not desirable at all.
> 
> ...





DynamicEars said:


> *BLON BL-03 MOD MEASUREMENTS*
> 
> Alright so I spent my 2 days measuring the BL-03 with some mods, hopefully these are useful.
> In case you don't know, THe BLON BL-03 also using infamous nylon cloth mesh as a damper underneath the metal nozzle grill. Im into simple modding IEM, not into extreme mod or anything else, but from my experience, this kind of damper have more bad effects rather than its goodness.
> ...


----------



## Danny23

baskingshark said:


> *LZ A7* - 10 tuning sound signatures from V shaped to U shaped to neutral. Great fit, isolation, technicalities and very good timbre for a hybrid containing a piezo. Very versatile set as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I think im gonna try the BLON BL-03.  re: the final e3000, are they much better than e2000? On amazon UK the 3000 are £46 and 2000 are £22, wondering if they're worth double the price. (this is if I don't get on with the BLON's as I want them driven from iPhone, may also order Sony MH750 as I can get them for £4.50!)


----------



## baskingshark

Danny23 said:


> Thanks! I think im gonna try the BLON BL-03.  re: the final e3000, are they much better than e2000? On amazon UK the 3000 are £46 and 2000 are £22, wondering if they're worth double the price. (this is if I don't get on with the BLON's as I want them driven from iPhone, may also order Sony MH750 as I can get them for £4.50!)



E2000 and E3000 are tuned differently. Based on your preferred music genres like R&B and Hip Hop and bassier IEM preferences, I think the E3000 will do a better job preference wise, as it is bassier than E2000.

There are lots of fake Sony MH755s/MH750s, so best u check with the others in this thread on places to get real ones: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


----------



## whirlwind

I just bought the SSP. Going to use it when lying in bed...I am hoping for a nice more flusher fit that many talk about.


----------



## Danny23

baskingshark said:


> E2000 and E3000 are tuned differently. Based on your preferred music genres like R&B and Hip Hop and bassier IEM preferences, I think the E3000 will do a better job preference wise, as it is bassier than E2000.
> 
> There are lots of fake Sony MH755s/MH750s, so best u check with the others in this thread on places to get real ones: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ion-thread-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/


 
Thanks again! Just ordered BLON BL03 and Sony MH750.  What people using to connect to newer iPhones nowadays with no jack? Just a normal lightning/3.5mm dongle or some kind of lightning DAC?


----------



## baskingshark

Danny23 said:


> Thanks again! Just ordered BLON BL03 and Sony MH750.  What people using to connect to newer iPhones nowadays with no jack? Just a normal lightning/3.5mm dongle or some kind of lightning DAC?



You can try the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. Very good measurements, neutralish with a tinge of warmth. No hiss, no clicks, very low output impedance so it is a good pairing with high sensitive/low impedance type multi driver IEMs. Has a volume control and doesn't get warm. I got mine at $27 USD. Liked it so much I bought a 2nd pair subsequently. It can drive most IEMs except for planars and very low sensitivity types eg Final E5000, KBEAR BElieve.


----------



## JEHL

Danny23 said:


> Thanks again! Just ordered BLON BL03 and Sony MH750.  What people using to connect to newer iPhones nowadays with no jack? Just a normal lightning/3.5mm dongle or some kind of lightning DAC?


I wish you luck with both. BL-03 is infamous for the fit while the MHs are infamous for the many fakes out there.

Also assuming it works like its usb-c counterpart. I don't see the apple connector struggling with either.


----------



## ironbrewer

JEHL said:


> From the blon iem impressions thread:


Thank you!


----------



## Tonymac136

Danny23 said:


> Thanks! I think im gonna try the BLON BL-03.  re: the final e3000, are they much better than e2000? On amazon UK the 3000 are £46 and 2000 are £22, wondering if they're worth double the price. (this is if I don't get on with the BLON's as I want them driven from iPhone, may also order Sony MH750 as I can get them for £4.50!)



I've never really understood the hype with the MH750/5. They're great for the money but no more. Tbh, right now for the cash I would go with the KZ EDX. Equally good, easier to drive and not faked beyond belief.


----------



## Danny23

baskingshark said:


> You can try the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. Very good measurements, neutralish with a tinge of warmth. No hiss, no clicks, very low output impedance so it is a good pairing with high sensitive/low impedance type multi driver IEMs. Has a volume control and doesn't get warm. I got mine at $27 USD. Liked it so much I bought a 2nd pair subsequently. It can drive most IEMs except for planars and very low sensitivity types eg Final E5000, KBEAR BElieve.



Cool will check it out.

So my BLON BL03's arrived today and im gutted, when im holding them into my ear they sound so good, exactly what im looking for, but no matter what I do they just don't fit.  Tried all the included tips, tried some I have lying round, following the guide, nothing.  Any tips or is this just the case with these being hard to fit?


----------



## baskingshark

Danny23 said:


> Cool will check it out.
> 
> So my BLON BL03's arrived today and im gutted, when im holding them into my ear they sound so good, exactly what im looking for, but no matter what I do they just don't fit.  Tried all the included tips, tried some I have lying round, following the guide, nothing.  Any tips or is this just the case with these being hard to fit?



Bro we warned you in advance about the BLON BL-03's infamous fit issues. The BLON BL-03's stock nozzle is very short, so most westerners or those with larger ears have an issue with the stock tips. Also, the stock cable's plastic earhooks are very stiff and they have a tendency to yank the IEM out of the ear.


*Well there are a few options now for fixing the eartips:*
1) Try a longer nozzle eartip (eg KZ starlines, Spinfit CP 100/CP 145) may help.

2) Use flip tips mod (credit to Slater): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-or-fliptips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/

3) Use a spacer mod or some variant of the sort (pics included, credit to these folks), YMMV:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1745#post-15176790
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1841#post-15260691
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/page-1774#post-15201197


*Options fix the stiff cable plastic earhook issue:*
1) Buy aftermarket cable which is more supple. Sub $10 can get u a good set on Aliexpress eg NiceHCK 8 core copper cable.
2) Use a scissors to cut the plastic sheath of the earhooks (do at own risk, be careful not to cut the actual cable).
3) Use a hairdryer to heat the plastic sheath and shape it to whatever fits your ear.


Well I've tried the above options and while they do work, *my personal fix for the fit issues on the BLON BL-03 ----> reverse the earpices and wear it cable down instead of over the ear. Switch the left and right earpieces, but maintain the cable sides (I use an aftermarket cable without plastic sheath earhooks). The BLON will look like a earbud and the stem of the IEM will be pointing downwards.*


----------



## chinmie

Danny23 said:


> Cool will check it out.
> 
> So my BLON BL03's arrived today and im gutted, when im holding them into my ear they sound so good, exactly what im looking for, but no matter what I do they just don't fit.  Tried all the included tips, tried some I have lying round, following the guide, nothing.  Any tips or is this just the case with these being hard to fit?



i use reversed foam tips on mine, but bear in mind that i can only use foam tips in reversed position, so other normal ears could settle just fine with regular positioned foams. 
other method that is popular for BL03 users is using "flipped inside-out" silicone tips


----------



## earmonger

Waqar said:


> This is a nice list, thank you. I am gonna look close at that ibasso one.. THanks



I have said this elsewhere but I really do not understand all the hype for the iBasso IT00. I got a pair from the Amazon seller. The first cable was defective; seller replaced it (but I had to send it back first, at my expense). The lower edge, where it reads iBasso, is straight and might even have a seam IIRC; I don't know about you, but my ear is curved and that edge made them uncomfortable almost immediately. There was serious driver flex unless I gave up a good seal (and good bass response). Yes, they do have a plush sound but what's the point if they make your outer ear hurt. Luckily I could get a refund.

In that range you should try the ISN Audio D02. They look clunky but turn out to have a super comfortable fit, great bass/drums and timbre that's equal or superior to the iBasso IT00 across the spectrum. And if you want to up the outlay a bit, check out reviews here and elsewhere for the Tri I3, which is my go-to at the moment. (I'm selling the ISN D02 but still believe they are the <$100 champ.)


----------



## G777 (Feb 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Bro we warned you in advance about the BLON BL-03's infamous fit issues. The BLON BL-03's stock nozzle is very short, so most westerners or those with larger ears have an issue with the stock tips. Also, the stock cable's plastic earhooks are very stiff and they have a tendency to yank the IEM out of the ear.
> 
> 
> *Well there are a few options now for fixing the eartips:*
> ...


I've also noticed the BL-03 fits a bit better upside down. I think I'm going try cutting off the plastic sheath on the stock cable so I can wear it both ways.

Edit: Definitely recommend an aftermarket cable because cutting plastic was a pain in the butt.


----------



## phthora

Danny23 said:


> Cool will check it out.
> 
> So my BLON BL03's arrived today and im gutted, when im holding them into my ear they sound so good, exactly what im looking for, but no matter what I do they just don't fit.  Tried all the included tips, tried some I have lying round, following the guide, nothing.  Any tips or is this just the case with these being hard to fit?



To add to @baskingshark 's thorough response... Symbio Mandarines helped for me. It also helped to go up to a larger size than I normally wear. That and the memory foam in them keeps them locked into my ears. Compy foams also work well.

As important, I think, is the cable. The stock cable tended to pull them out of my ears. Something without formed hooks for the ears reduces that issue. I use a pretty thick cable on mine without a problem, so really it's just finding a cable that's not molded.

They are worth the effort, by the way. Once you get them sorted out you'll forget all about this nonsense with the fit.


----------



## whirlwind (Feb 10, 2021)

I grabbed the Moondrop SSP as I was looking for something that I could wear to bed and rest my head on the pillow without any discomfort.
These worked great, very comfortable ...I will keep them for this purpose.

I would not pick these based on sound alone and the bass is lacking for my preferred sound...I like a sound with alittle more weight and meat on the bones.
The build quality is nice... a tad harder to drive than my others, but not an issue at all.

I am fairly new to iem's and have been enjoying them in the evenings at bed time. I have found out while lying in bed...comfort trumps sound.
I wish there were more iem's this size to pick from.


----------



## Milner

whirlwind said:


> I grabbed the Moondrop SSP as I was looking for something that I could wear to bed and rest my head on the pillow without any discomfort.
> These worked great, very comfortable ...I will keep them for this purpose.
> 
> I would not pick these based on sound alone and the bass is lacking for my preferred sound...I like a sound with alittle more weight and meat on the bones.
> ...



I hear you there. Some of these "universals" have gotten so big they are uncomfortable. The killer sound doesn't matter if you can't stand to wear them.


----------



## whirlwind (Feb 10, 2021)

Milner said:


> I hear you there. Some of these "universals" have gotten so big they are uncomfortable. The killer sound doesn't matter if you can't stand to wear them.





Milner said:


> I hear you there. Some of these "universals" have gotten so big they are uncomfortable. The killer sound doesn't matter if you can't stand to wear them.


Right,they also look pretty ridiculous when they get so big....never realized how small my ear canals are until recently.


----------



## weedophile (Feb 12, 2021)

Havent been here for abit and i just gotten my KZ DQ6 which was an impulse buy. I told myself i will cancel the purchase if i could still do it the next day, however i was too late. Perhaps it was fated as my **** **** died on me 2 days before i received this.

Got it at an amazing price at S$18.25 and i must say at the price they are damn good. I have been using KZ AS10, CCA C10, **** **** and Sony MH755 for a long time (also Koss KSC75 until it died, havent had time to replace the cables), and i must say DQ6 can hang out with the rest of them. It has a slight V-shaped signature which is fairly close to neutral.

For me at this price point, DQ6 is now the one to beat if any other manufacturers are releasing new IEMs.

Edit: Sry for the mention of the banned brand


----------



## G777

Which sub-$50 IEM has the best soundstage? What about for sub-$100 IEMs?


----------



## unifutomaki

G777 said:


> Which sub-$50 IEM has the best soundstage? What about for sub-$100 IEMs?



ZAX for the ~$50 mark


----------



## RikudouGoku

G777 said:


> Which sub-$50 IEM has the best soundstage? What about for sub-$100 IEMs?


LZ A6 mini for both tiers.


----------



## Jitu13

RikudouGoku said:


> LZ A6 mini for both tiers.


Why can't I find it anywhere though? Only place I found it is in penon at 180$! Ali doesn't have them, wth!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Jitu13 said:


> Why can't I find it anywhere though? Only place I found it is in penon at 180$! Ali doesn't have them, wth!


oh....looks like it is sold out then. You could get it for around 50 usd. 
Rip


----------



## Winni

Jitu13 said:


> Why can't I find it anywhere though? Only place I found it is in penon at 180$! Ali doesn't have them, wth!



They sold out on Ali on the 11.11. for around 59USD 😕 Now they are gone from Ali.


----------



## Jitu13

RikudouGoku said:


> oh....looks like it is sold out then. You could get it for around 50 usd.
> Rip





Winni said:


> They sold out on Ali on the 11.11. for around 59USD 😕 Now they are gone from Ali.


No wonder!


----------



## unifutomaki

*Smabat X1 Extended Impressions: "Linear acoustics" for around $50? Sign me up!*



Spoiler: My setup




All testing was done via the balanced output on my Sony Walkman NW-ZX300 running the MrWalkman DMP-300 FEv2 firmware in Classic Mode
Cable pairing: KBEar Limpid 4-core silver cable
Tip pairings: Stock, Tennmak foams, Sony Hybrids, MH755 tips




*Introduction*

This is my first encounter with a Smabat product of any kind. I was intrigued by these being, to my knowledge, the most affordable IEM on the market with tuning switches, as well as the dual dynamic driver setup on each side. I paid $49 USD for my unit from ShenzhenAudio on AliExpress. These days, I've been listening to a ton of Japanese music, especially music by utaite artists (e.g., Mafumafu, Soraru, Urashimasakatasen, Eve and Sou) and J-rock bands (e.g., SCANDAL, BAND-MAID). I also enjoy classic rock (e.g., Dire Straits, Steely Dan, early U2) and female vocalists (e.g., Hayley Williams, Amy Macdonald, Jessie Ware). I do not listen to classical or jazz. I generally prefer IEMs with neutral-bright sound signatures.

Although Smabat is understandably proud of the tuning switches on the X1 and the notion of offering two sound signatures in one IEM, I assure you that there is only one correct position for the switches to be in, and that is the down position. Configured as such, the X1 offers a bass-light, midrange-focused sound that is fairly uncommon among Chi-Fi IEMs (especially among budget Chi-Fi IEMs in general). This signature is its raison d'etre and the only way that you should be looking to use these. In the default switches-up position, the X1 puts out a bass-heavy, dark, bloated, and low-resolution sound that is virtually un-listenable. In this mode, there is such a rampant degree of mid-bass bleed that male vocals sound muted, off-key and lost amidst a sea of vague thumping noises. It ends up sounding just like the Fail Poppy or a rando drug-store IEM. It's really not worth considering further.

What we're left with, then, is a $50 Chi-Fi IEM with a distinctive, "reference"-style sound signature that emphasizes vocals and acoustic instruments. Easy recommendation then? Well, it's a bit more complicated than that. (note: from this point on, assume that the X1 is always set to the switches-down tuning and all comments pertain to this configuration only)




*Sound*

The Smabat X1 started out pretty hot-sounding for me. I initially found myself being unable to become relaxed and immersed in my music when listening with the X1 because everything sounded a tad too sharp and fatiguing. In an earlier post, I'd written that listening with the X1 demanded a great deal of attention and really wasn't a set that one could easily chill with, and that still holds true for me when listening to the X1 without any equalization or DSP enabled (i.e., Direct Source mode on my ZX300). The X1 presents vocals that are powerful, detailed, energetic, and almost larger than life, but they are also cold, intense and relentless. The X1 presents even less bass than the Moondrop SSR, with an essentially inaudible sub-bass whatsoever and a muted, barely-there mid-bass section. Although there isn't a massive amount of treble extension on offer (certainly less than a DD-BA hybrid like my KZ ZAX) and no apparent peakiness, the midrange emphasis does still leave the X1 bordering on harshness at times in its out-of-the-box state. Screams and enthusiastic electric guitar riffs (e.g. 罰ゲーム - まふまふ) can get difficult to sit through without dialing down the volume. At the same time, the X1 extracts a substantially greater degree of vocal detail than the Moondrop SSR whilst allowing those vocals to dominate the soundstage, to the extent that I really felt まふまふ imploring me to live my life, just live on no matter what, in his cover of  命に嫌われている.

The Smabat X1's treble is perhaps best described as "adequate". While it features a dedicated 6mm tweeter for high frequencies, cymbals often sound distant and indistinct, as if there is not quite enough "bite" or definition to convey the sound of a cymbal being struck beyond a generic "tssssssss" sound (e.g., Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits). It is not quite as bad as the Fail Poppy, and there is already enough resolution in the midrange that the X1 really doesn't sound veiled or lacking detail despite the average treble presentation. Nevertheless, the similarly-priced ZAX does wipe the floor with the X1 in this regard.

Where the X1 claws back some ground against the ZAX is in its timbre. Natural and realistic would be appropriate descriptors here, whereas the ZAX is still liable to sound slightly metallic and artificial in certain situations. Acoustic guitar and piano sections sound organic, although note weight is on the light and ethereal side and could do with a tad more body. In terms of imaging and soundstage, the X1 is again adequate. The soundstage is tall but narrow, with only a slight sense of depth on offer. It is no worse than the Moondrop SSR, but it presents everything as if played within a packed club rather than an expansive concert hall. At the very least, the X1 does succeed at making the music appear to emanate from a 180-degree arc around oneself instead of within one's head. Imaging and instrument separation is also at least on par with other similarly-priced offerings, if not slightly better. Certain arrangements (e.g., ふたりぼっち - まふまふ) can come across as somewhat busy and difficult to place, but this is not unique to the X1. In a similar vein as my comments on soundstage, the X1 does at least manage not to merge every element of a track into the center of the sound field as my CCA CST did.

At this point, it might sound like I'm damning the X1 with faint praise, and that I must feel like I made a mistake with this blind buy. Well, the story does get quite a bit better by the end...




*Build, Comfort, Isolation and Accessories*

Put the Moondrop SSR in a photocopier and zoom by 1.5x, and you basically end up with the Smabat X1. The earpieces look very professional and well-built, and the shells are entirely constructed from lightweight aluminum. The tuning switch is tucked out of the way at the rear of each shell, rather than right on the faceplate (looking at you, LZ). The two-pin sockets have enough friction/resistance to ensure that the cable stays attached even when inserting or removing the IEMs from my ears. I have no complaints about the quality of the assembly. 

Comfort, however, is extremely dependent on one's choice of tips. The stock tips that ship with the X1 are complete garbage; they are too soft and don't grab onto the surface of one's ear canal firmly enough as a result. Their stems are also too short, which means that your outer ear would more than likely come into contact with the sharp edges of the X1's shells and cause some discomfort. Moondrop showed an attention to detail by incorporating subtle curves and rounded edges into the otherwise angular shells of the SSR/SSP to prevent this exact phenomenon. Nonetheless, this issue can be alleviated by using longer tips or shallow-insertion tips (hint: you'll want tips with narrower bores for the X1, say around ~4mm to 4.5mm) that allow the X1 to sit slightly further out in the ear. Medium Tennmak foams work great for me, as do the Sony MH755 tips in the largest size. Sony Hybrid tips worked less well as they are a tad too soft and pliable to be able to prevent the shells from shifting and scraping one's ear.

Isolation is not brilliant, but you might have been able to figure that out for yourself. Bass-light + non flush-fitting shell design + dynamic drivers requiring vents are all factors that work against the X1's ability to truly shut the world out without volume adjustment.

The stock cable is actually perfectly decent if you do not require a balanced connection. It drapes nicely, isn't too tangly, doesn't retain kinks, looks pretty good and has sturdy connectors. I'm not sure what else one could want out of a stock cable.

*Sound, again*

We've established that the X1 does mids and vocals like nothing else I've come across (certainly not in this price range), but that this very trait also contributes to an overall cold and harsh tonality that is difficult to relax to or become immersed in. We also established at the beginning that the X1's drivers are theoretically capable of a voluminous if overcooked bass response, which all but disappears in switches-down configuration due to a tuning choice. Perhaps a midrange that is extremely detailed, resolving and intimate might be easier to listen to if accompanied by a touch of warmth. Perhaps this could be achieved by scaling back the aggressive bass roll-off by a tad, which would also make the overall frequency response more linear and closer to neutral without compromising the X1's strengths.

After playing with the 10-band EQ and DSP on my Walkman over the Lunar New Year break, I've settled on this configuration as being the one that makes the X1 sound best in the greatest number of scenarios, regardless of how much intense or energetic a track gets, without affecting midrange detail retrieval and the seriously addictive, forward, expressive vocals:


*31Hz**62Hz**125Hz**250Hz**500Hz**1KHz**2KHz**4KHz**8KHz**16KHz*+3dB+4dB+3dB+1dB000000


*DSEE HX:*On, Male Vocal*Dynamic Normalizer:*Off*DC Phase Linearizer:*Type A High*Vinyl Processor:*Off

This configuration transforms the X1 from being a set that I would, at best, be tepidly positive about to one that I could use and enjoy greatly on a day-to-day basis for the kinds of music I enjoy most. While I typically prefer not to have to use EQ to be able to enjoy an IEM, I'm willing to make an exception for the X1 because it brings me closer to my favourite vocalists than anything else in my collection. I'm even willing to forgive the relatively mundane technicalities and the uninspiring treble response, because they cease to matter once you're engaged in the music and singing along. *Considering that the concessions I'm making may not be the same ones that you're willing to make, I give these a cautious recommendation.*

-Maki


----------



## cqtek (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello everybody.

Here you have my humble opinion about the Hidizs MS2, the new Hidizs IEMS that are due to be released this month.
I must tell you that I liked them very much, as an analytical sound lover.




https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hidizs-ms2.24969/reviews#item-review-25316

Edit: It seems that they will finally be released at the beginning of March...


----------



## G777

Anyone tried the MT300? How does it compare to other ~$100 IEMs?


----------



## JEHL

Wonder what's the closes a sub 100 does to neither emphasize nor recess nor rolloff any part of the audible frequency range. Technical power largely irrelevant for this question. 

I wonder if the answer is still either Tinhifi T2, Final E500, or ER2XR.


----------



## baskingshark

JEHL said:


> Wonder what's the closes a sub 100 does to neither emphasize nor recess nor rolloff any part of the audible frequency range. Technical power largely irrelevant for this question.
> 
> I wonder if the answer is still either Tinhifi T2, Final E500, or ER2XR.



The regular Tin T2 is not the answer for sure, it is rather anemic in the bass for me.

I just bought a final E500 for the Final E tips. It has yet to arrive, stuck somewhere in LAX for the past week sigh. I bought it for the Final E tips actually, since the tips themselves go for $15 USD, and the E500 goes for $20, it is kinda getting the IEM for $5 LOL. Will let u know once (if) I ever get my E500 delivered.


----------



## Nimweth

G777 said:


> Anyone tried the MT300? How does it compare to other ~$100 IEMs?


The MT300, especially when run balanced, is serious competition to such IEMs in my collection as TRI i3, TRI Starsea and KBEAR Believe. If you can get it for around 60GBP as I did, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## cqtek

Uhmmmm. I've been reading the impressions of the Smabat X1 from our mate @unifutomaki and after that I was a bit worried about the sound and about the result of the switch.
Well, today I got the Smabat X1 and I've only been using it for a couple of hours. First I tried them with the switch in the H (down) position and the sound lacks bass. It's as if the bass driver doesn't work. Then I switched the driver to the upper position and now the bass is quite emphasized. And for me, a bass lover, to say so.... Besides, coming from recently analysing IEMS TFZ it's not easy to scare me.
But really, the X1 (by the way, X1 is perhaps the most recurrent model name in portable audio) has a lot of energy in the mid-bass and a very softened treble start, as if it were an old V-bass IEM, a very classic tuning. There is a tendency to darkness because its high-mids are below the lows, which prevents it from being more detailed and clear.
The mid-bass gets most of the energy, in my opinion too much, which makes the sound more fatiguing. Perhaps it is a matter of turning up the volume to bring the voices, especially the female voices, and the mids closer together, but when the bass comes in, it is too powerful. It is not a muddy sound and there is separation and transparency, but so much presence in the bass, with a sound that is also not very smooth in that low area, but has a certain roughness that detracts from its definition, produces an initial impression that is not very pleasant. 
I will need a good brain break-in and also another one for the IEMS, with the intention of softening the bass, extracting more details and getting into its darkness...
In the bassless position, I am not able to hear it. Sorry, I consider myself useless to describe that tuning. Just to say that it's the model with the lowest bass I've been able to listen to and I don't want to try it too much... But I'll give it a try. In this position the bass is unreal, totally incomplete. Voices become shriller and there is a clear sibilance. The sound lacks body and not by removing bass the treble appears or the separation or the details improve. The timbre in this position is wrong, it does not match reality. I'm sure that in the other position it's not the most normal thing in the world either, but many can live with more bass than necessary. In fact, there are IEMS with more bass... and it's just a bit dark, not too dark...
Anyway, I find it difficult to understand that they have configured a switch with such a difference between the two profiles. The sound should not be so polarised, at either end. At 20Hz, the difference is almost 30dB and at 40 almost 25dB. You could live with 10-15dB or reduce the bass curve in the bass position and you'd be close to a Tin HiFi T1 Plus...
Well, here are some graphs...


----------



## JEHL

So I guess there is no such thing as an AKG K612 Pro in IEM form then.


----------



## unifutomaki

cqtek said:


> Uhmmmm. I've been reading the impressions of the Smabat X1 from our mate @unifutomaki and after that I was a bit worried about the sound and about the result of the switch.
> Well, today I got the Smabat X1 and I've only been using it for a couple of hours. First I tried them with the switch in the H (down) position and the sound lacks bass. It's as if the bass driver doesn't work. Then I switched the driver to the upper position and now the bass is quite emphasized. And for me, a bass lover, to say so.... Besides, coming from recently analysing IEMS TFZ it's not easy to scare me.
> But really, the X1 (by the way, X1 is perhaps the most recurrent model name in portable audio) has a lot of energy in the mid-bass and a very softened treble start, as if it were an old V-bass IEM, a very classic tuning. There is a tendency to darkness because its high-mids are below the lows, which prevents it from being more detailed and clear.
> The mid-bass gets most of the energy, in my opinion too much, which makes the sound more fatiguing. Perhaps it is a matter of turning up the volume to bring the voices, especially the female voices, and the mids closer together, but when the bass comes in, it is too powerful. It is not a muddy sound and there is separation and transparency, but so much presence in the bass, with a sound that is also not very smooth in that low area, but has a certain roughness that detracts from its definition, produces an initial impression that is not very pleasant.
> ...



Thanks for the graphs and impressions! I think we complement each other in terms of our personal sound signature preferences, so you managed to get more out of the configuration that I found to be practically unlistenable. It also looks like my ear-based assessment of the SSR being more bassy than the X1 in switch-down mode was an accurate one.

Ultimately if I were to be giving buying advice, I would consider the X1 to be a pretty darn niche proposition and would probably steer people towards the SSR/SSP duo first. For me personally, however, I'm listening with the X1 right now and it hits the spot (after EQ) where mids and vocals are concerned.

I guess it's over to @baskingshark now


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> Thanks for the graphs and impressions! I think we complement each other in terms of our personal sound signature preferences, so you managed to get more out of the configuration that I found to be practically unlistenable. It also looks like my ear-based assessment of the SSR being more bassy than the X1 in switch-down mode was an accurate one.
> 
> Ultimately if I were to be giving buying advice, I would consider the X1 to be a pretty darn niche proposition and would probably steer people towards the SSR/SSP duo first. For me personally, however, I'm listening with the X1 right now and it hits the spot (after EQ) where mids and vocals are concerned.
> 
> I guess it's over to @baskingshark now



Yeah agree with you folks, the tunings are rather extreme in the switches for the X1, from a basshead L shaped default switch, which is quite muddy and veiled due to the overly copious midbass amounts/bloat, to a midcentric tuning which lacks bass.

Midcentric tunings are very niche as we agree, the lack of bass may be offputting for users who listen to bass forward music, but it shines with vocals and acoustic type genres.

This is just my conjecture, but I have a feeling that the midcentric switch just uses one driver, whereas the basshead L shaped switch kicks the second driver in (which is responsible for the bass). This is from reading their store page info, where it seems the dual DD config is used in the basshead setting. So it makes sense that when in the midcentric switch, the bass driver doesn't work and hence the bass frequencies appear missing as it is only the higher frequency driver in play.





I really quite like the midcentric switch as there are very few budget midcentric type IEMs, they are really vocal specialists. I hardly use the basshead setting cause of the midbass bloat. But EQ can lower the bass or one can use wide bore eartips to try to tame the bass amounts a bit.


----------



## chifihead

JEHL said:


> Wonder what's the closes a sub 100 does to neither emphasize nor recess nor rolloff any part of the audible frequency range. Technical power largely irrelevant for this question.
> 
> I wonder if the answer is still either Tinhifi T2, Final E500, or ER2XR.


How much does the Nfaudio NM2 (not the plus) go for these days?


----------



## cappuchino (Feb 16, 2021)

chifihead said:


> How much does the Nfaudio NM2 (not the plus) go for these days?



I see them for as cheap as 90 USD on Shopee and Lazada


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> This is just my conjecture, but I have a feeling that the midcentric switch just uses one driver, whereas the basshead L shaped switch kicks the second driver in (which is responsible for the bass). This is from reading their store page info, where it seems the dual DD config is used in the basshead setting. So it makes sense that when in the midcentric switch, the bass driver doesn't work and hence the bass frequencies appear missing as it is only the higher frequency driver in play.



That is very interesting. You might just be right, because there is a significant drop in volume when switching between the modes. It also creates the possibility of setting the X1 to the basshead mode while EQ-ing down the bass to achieve a similar linear tuning but with both drivers involved. I'll give that a go this afternoon and report back!


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> That is very interesting. You might just be right, because there is a significant drop in volume when switching between the modes. It also creates the possibility of setting the X1 to the basshead mode while EQ-ing down the bass to achieve a similar linear tuning but with both drivers involved. I'll give that a go this afternoon and report back!



Yep agreed, there is quite a big difference in drivability once the switch goes to the midcentric tuning. That setting really needs amping, whereas the default switch for basshead setting is very drivable from lower powered sources.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 17, 2021)

*Mid-centric Smabat X1 with switches up


*​
It's not that I hate bass, I promise...


*31Hz**62Hz**125Hz**250Hz**500Hz**1KHz**2KHz**4KHz**8KHz**16KHz*-6-8-5.5-2+1.5+3+2+0.5+40


----------



## cqtek

@unifutomaki @baskingshark I agree with your comments. I think the Switch disables the bass driver, but both tunings are very polarizing. I think some tuning with the EQ is necessary in both. Although, as you can see, there are tastes for everyone. If the drivers respond well to the EQ, a different tuning would improve the whole. Reducing the mid-bass, smoothing it with the sub-bass, extending the first treble and something else, would improve the bass tuning. In the mid-center position, a more linear bass, I think, would be necessary. I have the Faaeal Hibiscus and it is an example of a mid-centric model with a more linear bass.
In general, I would try to bring both tunings closer together, so that there is not so much difference between the two curves, not so much polarization, smoothing both modes.
I also agree that with the tuning without bass, more power is needed.
Are we talking about a second X1 version when the first one just came out?


----------



## chifihead

sub30 said:


> I see them for as cheap as 90 USD on Shopee and Lazada


Thanks. Then they would be my suggestion.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 17, 2021)

I think the saving grace of the X1 is that regardless of whether you like either of the tuning choices, it takes EQ like a champ. I thought that the best way to make the X1 work for me was to do switches-down mode and add warmth, but it may actually be more sensible to leave it in switches-up mode and cut the bass, since that allows one to take advantage of the dual dynamic driver design.

This is a purely ear-based assessment, but I think the main reason for vocals sounding wrong in the switches-up mode is that there is a section of the midrange where the 10mm and 6mm drivers overlap in their response, resulting in the otherwise clear and resolving 6mm driver becoming drowned out by the vague thumping and booming of the bass-tuned 10mm driver. With significant EQ (like the settings I posted most recently above), one can cut the prominence of the output from the 10mm driver in the mix and achieve a linear response from the bass to the upper mids (pinna gain notwithstanding). After EQ-ing the X1 in switches-up mode, all the bloat and darkness is gone without having to ask too much of the 6mm driver, and the additional sense of dynamism (from having the two drivers working together) is restored too.

So, the X1 then... still my mids and vocals benchmark set at the $50 mark, and something you can probably make work for your own personal tastes. Just be prepared to fix the tuning yourself, but at least it is possible to do.


----------



## JEHL

So I think the TRN TA1 ties the Jade Audio EA3 for the cheapest hybrid using the Knowles RAD-33518.

Wonder if TRN will attempt to make it a mild V-shape like the IEM it's inevitably compared to. 

Also from what little I could read about it, it appears that the 8mm DD is used exclusively as a woofer while the BA does midrange and treble. No idea how single DD single BA hybrids are usually crossed and for all I know everyone does it differently.


----------



## unifutomaki (Feb 17, 2021)

Switched back to the Tennmak foams on my X1 (switches up, bass cut EQ) and gosh it sounds sublime now that both drivers are doing work. The warmth and weight has returned, serving as a backdrop for the transparent and resolving mids without getting in their way. Toggling the EQ off and on makes the X1 sound like two completely different IEMs; one unlistenable and the other exactly what I wanted from a mid-centric set.

Next acquisition will probably be the Heart Mirror, at which point the X1, SSR, SSP and HM can get into a fine old scrap to decide which ~$50 neutral-bright transducer is best 

(for the record, the SSR and SSP still beat the X1 in terms of technicalities; their drivers are faster and tighter, however the tweaked X1 is the clear winner for me in terms of tonality).


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *MT300* in-ear earphone is finally here! 

Link: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16184539

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Jitu13 (Feb 18, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Switched back to the Tennmak foams on my X1 (switches up, bass cut EQ) and gosh it sounds sublime now that both drivers are doing work. The warmth and weight has returned, serving as a backdrop for the transparent and resolving mids without getting in their way. Toggling Direct Source on and off makes the X1 sound like two completely different IEMs.
> 
> Next acquisition will probably be the Heart Mirror, at which point the X1, SSR, SSP and HM can get into a fine old scrap to decide which ~$50 neutral-bright transducer is best


Baskingshark said that HM is technically superior to ssr. 
Also eagerly waiting for your royal rumble results. 😁😁


----------



## slex (Feb 18, 2021)

JEHL said:


> So I think the TRN TA1 ties the Jade Audio EA3 for the cheapest hybrid using the Knowles RAD-33518.
> 
> Wonder if TRN will attempt to make it a mild V-shape like the IEM it's inevitably compared to.
> 
> Also from what little I could read about it, it appears that the 8mm DD is used exclusively as a woofer while the BA does midrange and treble. No idea how single DD single BA hybrids are usually crossed and for all I know everyone does it differently.


The tuner of TRN TA1 had told me it's a warm and bassy sounding signature. I will have it compare to another 1DD 1BA hybrid of 2HT.


----------



## baskingshark

Jitu13 said:


> Baskingshark said that HM is technically superior to ssr.
> Also eagerly waiting for your royal rumble results. 😁😁



That holds true if the heart mirror is amped haha. When unamped, SSR is superior in technicalities, so really depends on what source you are intending to bring about.

Whatever the case, heart mirror isn't as shouty in the 3 kHz region as the SSR, so tonally and timbre wise, I also do like the heart mirror better.


----------



## Jitu13

baskingshark said:


> That holds true if the heart mirror is amped haha. When unamped, SSR is superior in technicalities, so really depends on what source you are intending to bring about.
> 
> Whatever the case, heart mirror isn't as shouty in the 3 kHz region as the SSR, so tonally and timbre wise, I also do like the heart mirror better.


In a perfect world, I would have both ssr and heart mirror. Alas, I have to choose one!😓 Getting the er4sr first thing next month,  then I will decide between these two.


----------



## G777

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *MT300* in-ear earphone is finally here!
> 
> Link: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16184539
> 
> ...


That MT300 is quite temping. I'm waiting to see if there are any further discounts before pulling the trigger.


----------



## countryboyhk

G777 said:


> That MT300 is quite temping. I'm waiting to see if there are any further discounts before pulling the trigger.



I admitted MT300's SQ is quite good with beautiful highs, transparent vocals, great soundstage.   But, I am also concerned about its QC problem.  I've got the 1st batch of MT300 since last June, and the right unit got broken within a month use.  The right unit produced 50% less output volume than the normal left unit.   The seller sent a replacement right unit after a long request.  Unfortunately, the left unit got broken ( the same problem as the right unit ) last month as well.  I also found several case reports concerning the 1st batch got broken within my user group.  People are saying that electrostatic driver is so fragile to moisture.  I don't know, but I have lost all my confidence to this brand.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Feb 19, 2021)

Winni said:


> They sold out on Ali on the 11.11. for around 59USD 😕 Now they are gone from Ali.


Why are you mad the A6 Mini is gone? My left earpiece died within days and now they want me to send a video. I'm too impatient for that.

The last time I sent a youtube video to TinHifi and just realized that they can't see it anyway. Waste of time.


----------



## lgcubana

slex said:


> The tuner of TRN TA1 had told me it's a warm and bassy sounding signature. I will have it compare to another 1DD 1BA hybrid of 2HT.


By "Tuner", are you referencing an inhouse, TRN employee or Larry Fulton ?

Either way, based on Larry Fulton's FR graph, the production unit is neither warm or bassy


----------



## slex

lgcubana said:


> By "Tuner", are you referencing an inhouse, TRN employee or Larry Fulton ?
> 
> Either way, based on Larry Fulton's FR graph, the production unit is neither warm or bassy


L.Fulton


----------



## G777

lgcubana said:


> By "Tuner", are you referencing an inhouse, TRN employee or Larry Fulton ?
> 
> Either way, based on Larry Fulton's FR graph, the production unit is neither warm or bassy


Looks like a IER-Z1R but is tuned nothing like it. 🤔


----------



## Winni

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Why are you mad the A6 Mini is gone? My left earpiece died within days and now they want me to send a video. I'm too impatient for that.
> 
> The last time I sent a youtube video to TinHifi and just realized that they can't see it anyway. Waste of time.


Wanted to try them after hearing many positive impressions, especially for this price. It's sad that you got a defective unit, the MT300 are also known for QC issues, but they are both still very nice IEMs in their price bracket 😉


----------



## 1clearhead

I've been using and abusing my MT300 for many hours on a daily basis as far back as three weeks prior to my review and so far no issues here. So, maybe it could have been an issue with the first batch sent out. Just a reminder, this is a DIY product from Chi-fi, so my advice to everyone is don't be the first to buy any new DIY product, unless you're willing to try it first for the team. ...Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Poganin

countryboyhk said:


> I admitted MT300's SQ is quite good with beautiful highs, transparent vocals, great soundstage.   But, I am also concerned about its QC problem.  I've got the 1st batch of MT300 since last June, and the right unit got broken within a month use.  The right unit produced 50% less output volume than the normal left unit.   The seller sent a replacement right unit after a long request.  Unfortunately, the left unit got broken ( the same problem as the right unit ) last month as well.  I also found several case reports concerning the 1st batch got broken within my user group.  People are saying that electrostatic driver is so fragile to moisture.  I don't know, but I have lost all my confidence to this brand.


Weird, my MT300 has completely different nozzle grilles.
But I've been seeing tiny condensation deposits on the surface of the grille during my listening sessions recently, which made me worried, so just in case I switched to foam tips to alleviate that problem.


----------



## countryboyhk

Poganin said:


> Weird, my MT300 has completely different nozzle grilles.
> But I've been seeing tiny condensation deposits on the surface of the grille during my listening sessions recently, which made me worried, so just in case I switched to foam tips to alleviate that problem.



I heard they changed the nozzle grilles after wards. Its not a sudden drop in volume, it just diminished little by little, day by day. You won't notice but you can sense something wrong, propably the highs is not as exciting as first. Then, the drop in volume became noticeable in one day. OMG, it happens again ! Never experience die in both units before. One of my user group member just bought it 2 months ago, he's still waiting for the replacement unit ( if it really come after the CNY holiday ).  With all these incidences happened, it makes me wonder they are using inferior driver especially the electrostatic one. It is not cheap if it can't last.


----------



## countryboyhk

1clearhead said:


> I've been using and abusing my MT300 for many hours on a daily basis as far back as three weeks prior to my review and so far no issues here. So, maybe it could have been an issue with the first batch sent out. Just a reminder, this is a DIY product from Chi-fi, so my advice to everyone is don't be the first to buy any new DIY product, unless you're willing to try it first for the team. ...Just my 2 cents.



I dont think it is responsible and applicable about the DIY, first batch matters in this case. They are definitely a scalable factory. I was a huge fan of their DTx and DTx Pro. They are cheap, good sound and durable, but not anymore. Considering the over $100 listed price and the luxury packaging, they definitely knew something so that they have to cut the price to half during the launch and afterwards.


----------



## G777

countryboyhk said:


> I dont think it is responsible and applicable about the DIY, first batch matters in this case. They are definitely a scalable factory. I was a huge fan of their DTx and DTx Pro. They are cheap, good sound and durable, but not anymore. Considering the over $100 listed price and the luxury packaging, they definitely knew something so that they have to cut the price to half during the launch and afterwards.


I think I was unlucky with the DT as mine sounds a bit muddy and dark.


----------



## 1clearhead

countryboyhk said:


> I dont think it is responsible and applicable about the DIY, first batch matters in this case. They are definitely a scalable factory. I was a huge fan of their DTx and DTx Pro. They are cheap, good sound and durable, but not anymore. Considering the over $100 listed price and the luxury packaging, they definitely knew something so that they have to cut the price to half during the launch and afterwards.


Sorry to hear about your lost, but all DIY's can be included in that matter and is a risk any of us is willing to take. That's why we have a saying here about Chi-fi's DIY's...Are you willing to take one for the team? So, in the end, everybody has different experiences. I had my fair share of losses too, and many others here as well.


----------



## JEHL

ZAX vs TA1 vs TD06?


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> ZAX vs TA1 vs TD06?



Can't speak to the TA1, but can compare the ZAX to the TD06. 

*Sound signature:*
The TD06 has substantially more sub-bass than the ZAX. Both the TD06 and ZAX feature a boosted mid-bass. Male vocals are more recessed on the TD06 than on the ZAX. Treble extension is substantially greater on the ZAX compared to the TD06. Overall, the TD06 is warmer and more visceral than the ZAX, but the ZAX is more balanced and has more sparkle than the TD06.

*Imaging and Soundstage:*
ZAX eats the TD06 for breakfast, lunch and dinner. The TD06 has a relatively confined, just-past-your-ears presentation while the ZAX allows the music to happen around you. Consequently, imaging on the TD06 is limited to discerning whether something is occurring on the left, right or center. The ZAX allows for a sense of airiness, as well as more spatial cues and instrument separation.

*Detail retrieval:*
The ZAX also slaughters the TD06 in this department.

*Timbre and Dynamics:*
The TD06 claws back some points against the ZAX here. The TD06 has a rich, natural and full-bodied timbre, whereas the ZAX does admirably for a hybrid but can present some artificiality at times. 

Note weight is comparable across the TD06 and ZAX. The ZAX presents a sharper, more precise attack on each note than the TD06, but the TD06 presents a slower decay on each note than the ZAX. Overall, the ZAX is cleaner, brighter and more resolving than the TD06, but the TD06 is deeper, meatier and more intimate than the ZAX.

*Usability:*
The TD06 sports two tiny pinhole vents, encloses the driver in its own chamber with a sound tube, and is designed to sit flush and secure in one's outer ear. The ZAX is semi-open and its shell design prioritises universality of fit. Rather predictably, isolation is far superior on the TD06 than on the ZAX, and its bass-forward V-shaped sound makes it virtually perfect for commuting on the subway and on buses, since lower frequencies are usually the first to be impacted in such environments. For general listening, I gravitate to the ZAX most of the time, but might pick up the TD06 if I simply wanted to relax and wind down. The TD06 and ZAX are therefore complementary to each other for me, and I would hate to give up either of them.


----------



## JEHL

Not sure if I mentioned this before, but I want to experiment with my brother to see if either a hybrid or all BA IEM may work for him. 

Apparently one of his friends blasted his right eardrum and only partially recovered from since. 

I so I saw a review in Amazon, I believe it was a review on the CVJ CSA (wonder if that's a forgotten hybrid at this point) about having a damaged left eardrum that also only partially healed. Said that he couldn't stand most headphones and IEM, but like my brother he can listen to loudspeaker normally. Puts the CSA on and to the reviewer's surprise, he could listen to it completely pain free. Eventially arriving at the conclusion that the pain came specifially from DD treble. So a hybrid solved his problem.

Makes me wonder if my brother could add to the research by trying a hybrid or an all BA himself. 

Should i guess that the ZAX is considered the absolute best general purpose hybrid in this bracket?

Actually I did tell you all about this before but never quite finished it.

Looks like the reviewer of the CSA is unaware exactly how a BA tweeter works so well for him however.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Not sure if I mentioned this before, but I want to experiment with my brother to see if either a hybrid or all BA IEM may work for him.
> 
> Apparently one of his friends blasted his right eardrum and only partially recovered from since.
> 
> ...


It would be hard to go wrong with the ZAX as far as all-purpose everyday listening is concerned. Sure there are other similarly priced IEMs that do vocals better/have more natural timbre/have more linear tuning (and I've raved about a couple of those) but the good old ZAX remains firmly within my rotation and reminds me, every time I listen to it, why it is such an easy recommendation.


----------



## Tonymac136

Couldn't agree more. It's not my favourite by a long shot but if someone who wants a single pair of IEMs wants a recommendation for a good solid IEM that does nothing badly, the ZAX is about as consistently good across the board as they come.


----------



## JEHL

Any cheaper budget BA, hybrids I could consider?


----------



## G777 (Feb 22, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Any cheaper budget BA, hybrids I could consider?


The KZ ZSN Pro is one of the cheaper ones I can think of. It's a 1 BA + 1 DD hybrid, like the CVJ CSA.

Though I suspect your brother might prefer a darker sounding IEM, but I don't know too many of those off the top of my head. Maybe the original KZ ZSN?


----------



## Fat Larry

CCA c10? Can be quite mid forward of you're used to a v shape though.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Any cheaper budget BA, hybrids I could consider?



KBear KB04 and KBear Lark could work. For something even cheaper, there's the KZ ZSTX.


----------



## chifihead

G777 said:


> The KZ ZSN Pro is one of the cheaper ones I can think of. It's a 1 BA + 1 DD hybrid, like the CVJ CSA.
> 
> Though I suspect your brother might prefer a darker sounding IEM, but I don't know too many of those off the top of my head. Maybe the original KZ ZSN?


Darker sounding BA spells AS06 for me.


----------



## Tonymac136

unifutomaki said:


> KBear KB04 and KBear Lark could work. For something even cheaper, there's the KZ ZSTX.


ZST X is a nice one. Doesn't seem to get much love on here but it's very pleasant. NICEHCK DB3 Is another cheapie.


----------



## JEHL

Well my brother is no audiophile, which I should have said right out of the gate. 

He mainly needs something to not disturb the family with loudspeakers. 

Makes me wonder if the KZ ZAX would be considered overkill.

He mainly uses earbuds which all seem to be mid forward. Polite in both bass and treble. But still no good due to presumably still technically DD treble. 

That's all the background I can figure out for now I think.


----------



## chifihead

JEHL said:


> Well my brother is no audiophile, which I should have said right out of the gate.
> 
> He mainly needs something to not disturb the family with loudspeakers.
> 
> ...


Are you sure he wants IEMs with the isolation that comes with them? If he's with family, he might want something that doesn't send him to another world.


----------



## JEHL

chifihead said:


> Are you sure he wants IEMs with the isolation that comes with them? If he's with family, he might want something that doesn't send him to another world.


Lets just say isolation is irrelevant when hes using them everyone else is sleeping, so is not like hes concened with someone calling him at that point. 

If he were to get those, i imagine the ZAX wouldnt isolate much with the many functional vents it has.


----------



## chifihead

JEHL said:


> Lets just say isolation is irrelevant when hes using them everyone else is sleeping, so is not like hes concened with someone calling him at that point.
> 
> If he were to get those, i imagine the ZAX wouldnt isolate much with the many functional vents it has.


Ah great! Yeah, for a non-audiophile I wouldn't go for the ZAX. The TFZ T2G is what I'd give a non-audiophile.


----------



## unifutomaki

chifihead said:


> Ah great! Yeah, for a non-audiophile I wouldn't go for the ZAX. The TFZ T2G is what I'd give a non-audiophile.


He's looking for a BA or hybrid set due to ear problems I believe...


----------



## chifihead

unifutomaki said:


> He's looking for a BA or hybrid set due to ear problems I believe...


Oh I didn't realize it was a continuation of the previous conversation 😂 My bad!


----------



## alleroy

Which budget in-ear would you suggest for listening mainly classical music, or with well defined trebles, if any?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Can I does a cheat and add BQEYZ Spring 2 to this thread?  

I loved their overall sound, but they are a bit above 100 USD 

Do we have a thread for Chifi that's above 100 USD but below 500 USD? Or does this one fit well here?


----------



## Nimweth

alleroy said:


> Which budget in-ear would you suggest for listening mainly classical music, or with well defined trebles, if any?


You could try Tin T2+, Smabat NCO or Open Heart Resin. CVJ CSA has good treble and is affordable.


----------



## G777

The Openheart Resin doesn't appear to be available anymore. There's a couple other Openheart IEMs though, has anyone tried those?


----------



## alleroy

G777 said:


> The Openheart Resin doesn't appear to be available anymore. There's a couple other Openheart IEMs though, has anyone tried those?


Aren't these avalaible on Aliexpress?

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4001214848930.html


----------



## zenki

Resin sold out AFAIK.


----------



## Mybutthurts

ordered from open-heart official store on Feb 7. accepted by airline this morning. so there is stock about.


----------



## G777

Mybutthurts said:


> ordered from open-heart official store on Feb 7. accepted by airline this morning. so there is stock about.


Looks like they recently ran out of stock because I don't see it on their official store page.


----------



## Mybutthurts

must have got the last one from the bottom of the box..


----------



## JEHL

Is nicehck dt100 still good assuming it's even possible to get one?


----------



## DBaldock9

JEHL said:


> Is nicehck dt100 still good assuming it's even possible to get one?



I still listen to my DT100 ($88) every so often, but for my ears (fit & sound), I actually prefer my KB Ear F1 (22-Ω, 105dB/mW, 20Hz-20KHz, Plastic housing, 1x Balanced Armature, MMCX cable), which was only $34.


----------



## harry501501 (Feb 26, 2021)

So I'm in the middle of taking photos of a lot of the old stuff I have in a big box that don't ever get used in my rotation (which is a lot sadly) so I can put them up on eBay. I decided to sell all my entry KZs from years ago as a one-off bundle. So *Zs5, ZSN, ATE, ATR, ED16, ZS3, ZS1, ED9 and ED10*. Basically, most of these are KZ before they went treble happy lol. Someone might get some fun out of them and not bothered about making too much.

So anyway, I'm checking thru them with my FIIO M6 to make sure they all work and one after another I thought wow they still sound good, but still, they won't be getting used so found them each a case and some new tips. So I get to the *ED16*, something I always thought was just okay but nothing special. I thought I heard some channel imbalance so out of curiosity tried them with my desktop setup - SMSL Sanksrit 10th II and a Music Fidelity AMP... *what the hell*? These are not as I remembered them, they are awesome. I guess they needed some power or just the right setup to sync with.

The soundstage is still as narrow as I remember, totally in your head, but the detail they still manage to pull out is superb. They compensate for that lack of width with some great depth, especially back to front. Totally neutral in the best of ways. Everything from airy natural vocals, nice snappy treble, bass that fills your head and best of all really good separation. I'm not saying they are as good as the Heart Mirror for detail, but for a cheap KZ that popped up and disappeared just as quick, they're not that far from it. They remind me of the Beyerdynamic DT250 headphones... equally as narrow but still manage to fill your head with everything you need to hear and totally musical. Suffice to say they are not getting sold... *NEITHER ARE THE ATR  lol*


----------



## AmericanSpirit

I tend to like TRN VX over KZ ZAX these days, knowing TRN is not as famous as KZ though,.


----------



## lucasbrea

Hi guys, I'm looking to get the tripowin tc01 I've heard really good things about it. Does anyone recommend it?


----------



## requal

AmericanSpirit said:


> I tend to like TRN VX over KZ ZAX these days, knowing TRN is not as famous as KZ though,.


Trn VX is less fatiguing then KZ DQ6 for me. Kz upper midrange is bad..


----------



## AmericanSpirit

requal said:


> Trn VX is less fatiguing then KZ DQ6 for me. Kz upper midrange is bad..


I would not categorize DQ6 as smooth listening ones, I use it for like Nirvana, the old alternative recordings, DQ6 produces some nostalgic feeling for those, but for general listening TRN VX does it better, it’s also not on a smooth side neither but a energetic all rounder to my feeling. 
I feel TRN VX has some resemblance to Sennheiser’s HD25 for some reasons.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Feb 27, 2021)

lucasbrea said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking to get the tripowin tc01 I've heard really good things about it. Does anyone recommend it?


Since Tripowin/CCA are KZ family to my knowledge, and TRN sounds like an ex-KZ engineer spinoffs;
KZ ZAX vs CCA CKX vs Tripowin TC01 vs TRN VX(my current fav) anyone?
Interested in CKX and TC01.


----------



## G777

Looks like the Openheart Resins are back in stock 🤔


----------



## Jitu13 (Feb 28, 2021)

Anyone compared the resin with bl 03, kz dq6, tripowin tc-01 and *hzsound heart mirror? (Edit: typo)


----------



## dharmasteve

Jitu13 said:


> Anyone compared the resin with bl 03, kz dq6, tripowin tc-01 and open heart mirror?


The Openheart Resin does not have the warmth, timbre and magic of the Blon 03. If you mean the HZSOUND Heart Mirror, then the Heart Mirror is in a league above the Openheart Resin.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dharmasteve said:


> The Openheart Resin does not have the warmth, timbre and magic of the Blon 03. If you mean the HZSOUND Heart Mirror, then the Heart Mirror is in a league above the Openheart Resin.


Agree with hear mirror, I found heart mirror is close to Moondrop Starfield, or maybe CNT DD units are actually from same OEM/ODM, and heart mirror might just be the product from that OEM/ODM so they could lower the R&D cost to have a great single DD around $50 bracket


----------



## Jitu13

dharmasteve said:


> The Openheart Resin does not have the warmth, timbre and magic of the Blon 03. If you mean the HZSOUND Heart Mirror, then the Heart Mirror is in a league above the Openheart Resin.





AmericanSpirit said:


> Agree with hear mirror, I found heart mirror is close to Moondrop Starfield, or maybe CNT DD units are actually from same OEM/ODM, and heart mirror might just be the product from that OEM/ODM so they could lower the R&D cost to have a great single DD around $50 bracket


Thanks. I guess you guys don't have tripowin tc 01. That would be an interesting comparison. Heart mirror is my next target, as I heard they are neutral (a tad warmer) with good technicalities. But kz dq6 and tripowin tc-01 is also on my radar. If someone has all three (also something from my collection or signature eg. Bl03) or combinations of them, would love to hear your thoughts. Especially I would love a comparison technicality wise, as I have read up on their tonality and sound signature.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Jitu13 said:


> Thanks. I guess you guys don't have tripowin tc 01. That would be an interesting comparison. Heart mirror is my next target, as I heard they are neutral (a tad warmer) with good technicalities. But kz dq6 and tripowin tc-01 is also on my radar. If someone has all three (also something from my collection or signature eg. Bl03) or combinations of them, would love to hear your thoughts. Especially I would love a comparison technicality wise, as I have read up on their tonality and sound signature.


Not what you asked, but...

I had the BL-03 and have the DQ6.

The DQ6 has a much wider sound stage and better mids; male vocals are especially intelligible. The BLON's fit is atrocious. Literally unwearable. The DQ6 will sound like crap with the stock tips, but once you find the right tips it's pretty amazing.


----------



## G777

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Not what you asked, but...
> 
> I had the BL-03 and have the DQ6.
> 
> The DQ6 has a much wider sound stage and better mids; male vocals are especially intelligible. The BLON's fit is atrocious. Literally unwearable. The DQ6 will sound like crap with the stock tips, but once you find the right tips it's pretty amazing.


I'm the opposite; the Blons fit my relatively small ears better than the DQ6, which hurts to wear for an extended period of time.


----------



## Jitu13

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Not what you asked, but...
> 
> I had the BL-03 and have the DQ6.
> 
> The DQ6 has a much wider sound stage and better mids; male vocals are especially intelligible. The BLON's fit is atrocious. Literally unwearable. The DQ6 will sound like crap with the stock tips, but once you find the right tips it's pretty amazing.


No this is exactly what I want! I have blon, so comparing with that helps me get a sense of how good the others are. Btw, from the impressions I got from the kz thread, dq6 has better technicalities than bl03. Any comments on that?? 



G777 said:


> I'm the opposite; the Blons fit my relatively small ears better than the DQ6, which hurts to wear for an extended period of time.


Exactly, I have the same impression! For small ears, blon is actually really comfortable, sleep with them inside comfortable (almost, but you do want to take them out at some point when you wake up a bit). I know because I have done it.


----------



## G777

Jitu13 said:


> No this is exactly what I want! I have blon, so comparing with that helps me get a sense of how good the others are. Btw, from the impressions I got from the kz thread, dq6 has better technicalities than bl03. Any comments on that??


I feel like the DQ6 would more of a sidegrade while the Heart Mirror would be an upgrade to the BL-03. I don't own the Heart Mirror but from what I've read, it's a very promising option.

The DQ6 is a bit brighter and significantly less mid-bassy than the Blons so I guess it sounds a bit more detailed? My ears aren't discerning enough to tell.


----------



## unifutomaki

TRN TA1: order placed.


----------



## HerrXRDS

Fiio F9 Pro with eq to drop that 8k peak is still my pic over anything new including FH3, blon, yssi, etc. Superior technicalities, soundstage and perfect fit.


----------



## profusion

Will Kinera Bd005s be un upgrade from my cca c12 as a sub 100$ piece?


----------



## alleroy

HerrXRDS said:


> Fiio F9 Pro with *eq to drop that 8k peak...*


Could you provide more details about this?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 1, 2021)

Jitu13 said:


> Thanks. I guess you guys don't have tripowin tc 01. That would be an interesting comparison. Heart mirror is my next target, as I heard they are neutral (a tad warmer) with good technicalities. But kz dq6 and tripowin tc-01 is also on my radar. If someone has all three (also something from my collection or signature eg. Bl03) or combinations of them, would love to hear your thoughts. Especially I would love a comparison technicality wise, as I have read up on their tonality and sound signature.


unfortunately, I don't have tripowin tc 01, but for KZ DQ6 and Heart Mirror, heart mirror got better technicality:

soundstage :
DQ6 got a strange arrays of sonud that I'm hesitating to refer that as a sound stage, but yes it has an echo chamber of sounds, meanwhile, Heart Mirror just got above-average ones, pretty similar to Moondrop starfield.

imaging:
Heart Mirror got more coherent imaging

positioning:
Heat Mirror got better positioning, benefiting from a single DD. DQ6 has some tricky positioning some instruments may appear in front of you and some may be far. If you like it you will like it, but in terms of accuracy, it's far off.

resolution:
Again Heart Mirror: it's a solid contender for the value-to-money.

But after all...The one on my constant list is DQ6, as Heart Mirror is a good and outperforming contender, it lacks uniqueness to me. "wow, this thing sounds good!"
DQ6 is "hmm?? it's not terrible, it's quite good for some aspects, but hmmm?? Unique"


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 1, 2021)

G777 said:


> Looks like the Openheart Resins are back in stock 🤔


Wow, the purple one looks exquisite.! (Out-of-stock  )...Order placed for the blue one.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Jitu13 said:


> No this is exactly what I want! I have blon, so comparing with that helps me get a sense of how good the others are. Btw, from the impressions I got from the kz thread, dq6 has better technicalities than bl03. Any comments on that??
> 
> 
> Exactly, I have the same impression! For small ears, blon is actually really comfortable, sleep with them inside comfortable (almost, but you do want to take them out at some point when you wake up a bit). I know because I have done it.


I let go of the Blon a while back so I can't comment on its technical abilities, but the DQ6 is good from that perspective. 

The more I use them the more impressed I am. They're my go-to Zoom call headset but they deserve better.


----------



## speedfiend

Anyone can compare the Heart Mirror to the Dunu Falcon-C? The Falcon-C seems to be the single DD IEM that I keep going back to in the sub $200 range.


----------



## JEHL (Mar 2, 2021)

Should I guess that what my big brother needs is headgear that can go loud while moving as little air in the process as possible?

Edit: Is this why BAs are popular for hearing aids. Although I think bone conductors are even more so.


----------



## iceperry

I just wrote a review on the DQSM Hermit, found it to be quite a surprisingly pleasant-sounding IEM for its asking price!
https://www.perrivanaudio.com/post/dqsm-hermit-review


----------



## Milner

BLON BL03 vs Moondrop SSP. The price is the same and I want to try something new. Lets hear your opinions!


----------



## ShaneyMac

Milner said:


> BLON BL03 vs Moondrop SSP. The price is the same and I want to try something new. Lets hear your opinions!


I have both of these and if I have to chose one I would pick SSP anytime. Although Blon have legendary timbre and status in head-fi community, for me SSP is overall better earphone with cleaner sound, better separations, better comfort and much better cable and accessories. Also, they have better design. They are so small and so cute


----------



## Milner

ShaneyMac said:


> I have both of these and if I have to chose one I would pick SSP anytime. Although Blon have legendary timbre and status in head-fi community, for me SSP is overall better earphone with cleaner sound, better separations, better comfort and much better cable and accessories. Also, they have better design. They are so small and so cute


You hit all the points important to me. Separation is key the older my ears get. Clean and comfort are biggies too! Thanks


----------



## Nellie75

Any recommendation for a sub $80 IEM.  I play bass guitar at church where the volume is well controlled on stage.  I have been using the KZ ZS7.  I am happy with it but wonder if there is anything better.  I tried the KZ S10 Pros and they sounded awesome but were a bit sibilant and harsh cymbal crashes is not what I want.  I've owned KZ5, KZ6  which were also harsh in my opinion.   
Ive been looking at KZ ZAX, Tin T2, TC-01.  I mainly shop on Amazon.


----------



## Tonymac136

Milner said:


> You hit all the points important to me. Separation is key the older my ears get. Clean and comfort are biggies too! Thanks



Oh Lord if separation means a dime to you, don't bother with the BL03. Not now, not ever. That said, I find the separation of big brother the BL05S better than any other IEM I've ever heard.


----------



## JEHL

Tonymac136 said:


> Oh Lord if separation means a dime to you, don't bother with the BL03. Not now, not ever. That said, I find the separation of big brother the BL05S better than any other IEM I've ever heard.


Yeah that reminds me I've managed to improve virtually everything about my BL-03... Except the imaging. 

Tripowin zonie? Improved bass extension and less harsh treble due to said cable not yanking them out. 

Rolled dried alcohol wipe filter mod? Improved bass texture and subbass slams more and sped up attack and decay overall. 

AZLA Sednaearfitlight? Bigger soundstange and increased treble extension.

EQ? Flattened the little peaks in the lower and mid treble, sounding even smoother, reduced midbass bleed making it flatter overall. 

The imaging. The same up, down, left, right, front, back blobs as I first listened to it.


----------



## G777

JEHL said:


> Should I guess that what my big brother needs is headgear that can go loud while moving as little air in the process as possible?
> 
> Edit: Is this why BAs are popular for hearing aids. Although I think bone conductors are even more so.


I was under the impression that BAs are used in hearing aids because they are really small and can easily fit inside the ear canal. 

The KBear F1 is the cheapest single-BA IEM I can think of, and that thing probably doesn't move much air considering the tiny size of the driver. Maybe that could work?


----------



## JEHL

G777 said:


> I was under the impression that BAs are used in hearing aids because they are really small and can easily fit inside the ear canal.
> 
> The KBear F1 is the cheapest single-BA IEM I can think of, and that thing probably doesn't move much air considering the tiny size of the driver. Maybe that could work?


The nicehck x49 exists. But I'd assume finding it is another story.


----------



## baskingshark

G777 said:


> I was under the impression that BAs are used in hearing aids because they are really small and can easily fit inside the ear canal.
> 
> The KBear F1 is the cheapest single-BA IEM I can think of, and that thing probably doesn't move much air considering the tiny size of the driver. Maybe that could work?



Yes BAs started as hearing aid technology before audio companies incorporated them into IEMs. BA IEMs used to be super expensive before Bellsing came onto the scene and churned out cheaper drivers (which translated to less costs for consumers). In fact, Bellsing were accused of Knowles of copying their technology and undercutting prices, for which there's a big lawsuit going on now: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/

As for the KBEAR F1, best be careful, @Slater has shown there are at least 3 - 4 different driver types used in it. I think the production was outsourced to other companies to do OEMs, and some of them used different driver brands, so the sound signature may be different among the different drivers!


----------



## Tonymac136

Ah, the F1 driver bingo. Gave up trying to get the correct ones after 3 pairs. NiceHCK X49 is a good little set if you can find them. Cheap too. Single BA not really my thing if I'm honest though. I love the DDs too much.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 3, 2021)

Tonymac136 said:


> Ah, the F1 driver bingo. Gave up trying to get the correct ones after 3 pairs. NiceHCK X49 is a good little set if you can find them. Cheap too. Single BA not really my thing if I'm honest though. I love the DDs too much.


Dude, 7 months in this hobby and I still have yet to hear what a BA sounds like 😂

I guess I can't get past DD's.


----------



## dharmasteve

My version of the KBear F1 is not the best. The NiceCHK X49 will leave a lot to be desired compared to a DD or Hybrid IEM...it's just OK, but doesn't give the best bass, mids or highs. 'The jewel in the crown', of the single BA's that I have.........is the NiceHCK DT100. It's possible to get good thumpy mid-bass and quite an integrated sound (I use Spiral Dot L on all of them and aftermarket copper 4.4 cables). The DT100 is a very enjoyable single BA and well tuned. Tips and some work to seal well, makes a big difference on the DT100. Deep sub-bass is just not possible on any of them. The DT100's are way in front of the other two in my collection although my KBear F1 is not a great version.


----------



## Arjey

Is there anything in same price range that beats KZ EDX, or are they still kings in that price range? Cus.. I just ordered them


----------



## Jitu13

Arjey said:


> Is there anything in same price range that beats KZ EDX, or are they still kings in that price range? Cus.. I just ordered them


For me they are sooo good! Love them more than my zs10 pro and Blon. I find their clarity top notch compared to the other two. The only thing close to the price of edx that I have is vk4. Compared to edx, that feels really muddy. I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## ZAXon 7

got a friend who wants to buy an iem, he listen to music only from spotify or youtube and a standard phone, will never use eq nor viper, mainly italian pop/rock, some rock and some classical.

i only have the  ZAX and he loves the sound i get from my gear but i guess that ZAX is way too technical for him, i would like to tell him to buy the MT300, but i've read in this thread that they have QC issues and i suspect that the unit on sale on aliexpress under 70€ are seriously at risk of being affected by those issues. probably the better choice would be the DQ6 once i find the right tips.

any opinions/alternatives?


----------



## G777

ZAXon 7 said:


> got a friend who wants to buy an iem, he listen to music only from spotify or youtube and a standard phone, will never use eq nor viper, mainly italian pop/rock, some rock and some classical.
> 
> i only have the  ZAX and he loves the sound i get from my gear but i guess that ZAX is way too technical for him, i would like to tell him to buy the MT300, but i've read in this thread that they have QC issues and i suspect that the unit on sale on aliexpress under 70€ are seriously at risk of being affected by those issues. probably the better choice would be the DQ6 once i find the right tips.
> 
> any opinions/alternatives?


What do you mean by "too technical"? Too detailed?


----------



## Jitu13

ZAXon 7 said:


> got a friend who wants to buy an iem, he listen to music only from spotify or youtube and a standard phone, will never use eq nor viper, mainly italian pop/rock, some rock and some classical.
> 
> i only have the  ZAX and he loves the sound i get from my gear but i guess that ZAX is way too technical for him, i would like to tell him to buy the MT300, but i've read in this thread that they have QC issues and i suspect that the unit on sale on aliexpress under 70€ are seriously at risk of being affected by those issues. probably the better choice would be the DQ6 once i find the right tips.
> 
> any opinions/alternatives?


I don't think ZAX is that technical (I assume you meant it becomes clinical in a sense). At least that's the impression that I got. As for alternative, Blon bl03 is always a choice. You can also include edx, if you want something dirt cheap. There is of course the dq6, but I don't have it to warrant much of a comment.


----------



## ZAXon 7 (Mar 3, 2021)

from my experience with ZAX i think that they are too good for youtube and spotify, they expose the fact that those services are meant for cheap audio equipment and 'cheap' music and they play their files accordingly. good to explore and find new music occasionally but nothing more.
ZAX give their best with lossless files, hi-fi music player and proper use of eq or viper. they are very difficult to enjoy with such poor sources as standard streaming services. never tried hi-fi streaming so can't say about them.

edit: for my friend budget is not a big issue, but i am pretty unexperienced and don't want to waste his money on a blind buy. 70€ MT300 seemed the perfect choice but then i've read about their QC issues.


----------



## ZAXon 7

Jitu13 said:


> I don't think ZAX is that technical (I assume you meant it becomes clinical in a sense). At least that's the impression that I got. As for alternative, Blon bl03 is always a choice. You can also include edx, if you want something dirt cheap. There is of course the dq6, but I don't have it to warrant much of a comment.


rather than clinical i would say cynical...


----------



## G777

ZAXon 7 said:


> from my experience with ZAX i think that they are too good for youtube and spotify, they expose the fact that those services are meant for cheap audio equipment and 'cheap' music and they play their files accordingly. good to explore and find new music occasionally but nothing more.
> ZAX give their best with lossless files, hi-fi music player and proper use of eq or viper. they are very difficult to enjoy with such poor sources as standard streaming services. never tried hi-fi streaming so can't say about them.


Maybe the KZ ZS10 Pro or the CCA C10 would be better in that case? The C10, in particular, is quite smooth sounding so it's more forgiving of lower-quality recordings. The Blon BL-03 as mentioned earlier is also a good choice in that regard.


----------



## ZAXon 7

G777 said:


> Maybe the KZ ZS10 Pro or the CCA C10 would be better in that case? The C10, in particular, is quite smooth sounding so it's more forgiving of lower-quality recordings. The Blon BL-03 as mentioned earlier is also a good choice in that regard.


from what i've read, i've excluded the ZS10 Pro because it's a downgrade from ZAX and BL-03 because i think they won't fit my friend's musical tastes.
the C10 seems interesting, i see that you have both the C10 and DQ6, how do they compare in my context?


----------



## G777 (Mar 3, 2021)

ZAXon 7 said:


> from what i've read, i've excluded the ZS10 Pro because it's a downgrade from ZAX and BL-03 because i think they won't fit my friend's musical tastes.
> the C10 seems interesting, i see that you have both the C10 and DQ6, how do they compare in my context?


The DQ6 is brighter so it seems to be more revealing. I think the C10 has a bit more mid-bass while the DQ6's bass feels more linear, so the sub-bass is felt more.  I don't use the DQ6 much though, because it's too big for my small-ish ears.

My biggest gripe with the C10 is that it looks kind of ugly.  And the cable is mediocre.


----------



## G777

-delete-


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nellie75 said:


> Any recommendation for a sub $80 IEM.  I play bass guitar at church where the volume is well controlled on stage.  I have been using the KZ ZS7.  I am happy with it but wonder if there is anything better.  I tried the KZ S10 Pros and they sounded awesome but were a bit sibilant and harsh cymbal crashes is not what I want.  I've owned KZ5, KZ6  which were also harsh in my opinion.
> Ive been looking at KZ ZAX, Tin T2, TC-01.  I mainly shop on Amazon.


BQEYZ KB100, Moondrop SSR, Tin T2+, Smabat NCO (if you can still find them)


----------



## Jitu13

ZAXon 7 said:


> from my experience with ZAX i think that they are too good for youtube and spotify, they expose the fact that those services are meant for cheap audio equipment and 'cheap' music and they play their files accordingly. good to explore and find new music occasionally but nothing more.
> ZAX give their best with lossless files, hi-fi music player and proper use of eq or viper. they are very difficult to enjoy with such poor sources as standard streaming services. never tried hi-fi streaming so can't say about them.
> 
> edit: for my friend budget is not a big issue, but i am pretty unexperienced and don't want to waste his money on a blind buy. 70€ MT300 seemed the perfect choice but then i've read about their QC issues.


Well youtube, I understand, but spotify has high quality stream option. Unless your friend listens critically all the time I don't see how ZAX would be a bother! As he already likes the sound of zax, I would think that's the safest buy. For youtube, I am not sure. I tested a song last time with my edx, zs10 pro and blon, I could definitely hear how bad it was compared to spotify on all of them! But my wife couldn't tell the difference. As your friend is a casual listener he may also not notice it. If you can get it from Amazon then why not audition it, and see if it works.


----------



## ZAXon 7

Jitu13 said:


> Well youtube, I understand, but spotify has high quality stream option. Unless your friend listens critically all the time I don't see how ZAX would be a bother! As he already likes the sound of zax, I would think that's the safest buy. For youtube, I am not sure. I tested a song last time with my edx, zs10 pro and blon, I could definitely hear how bad it was compared to spotify on all of them! But my wife couldn't tell the difference. As your friend is a casual listener he may also not notice it. If you can get it from Amazon then why not audition it, and see if it works.


indeed one of the tests i have yet to do is to let him try my ZAX on his phone, ha recently bought a new phone and hadn't installed spotify last time i've seen him. 
he is a casual listener but has good ear, he spotted immediately the overall quality and a lot of aspects of the zax excellence and being on a €50 €100 budget i was wondering if i could recommend his something easier to manage than ZAX.


----------



## Arjey

ZAXon 7 said:


> from what i've read, i've excluded the ZS10 Pro because it's a downgrade from ZAX and BL-03 because i think they won't fit my friend's musical tastes.
> the C10 seems interesting, i see that you have both the C10 and DQ6, how do they compare in my context?


Just gonna throw this in: if your friend intends to listen just on his phone I don't recommend Blon 03, it needs power, a phone won't do. I don't have KZ EDX yet (just ordered them), but considering how much praise they get, and their specs, they should be an easy choice (kz products are basically made for phones, so they should be good). And if he doesn't like them you can just keep them for.. work around the house or quick store runs or smth, they only cost $6


----------



## Tonymac136 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah the BL03 is a big no from me without a bit of power. DQ6 is better than the EDX, but put a decent cable and tips on the EDX and suddenly it's better than a stock DQ6 at the same money. Similar mild V shape, similar timbre (not on the level of the BL03 but very good nonetheless).
ZAX is actually as close to a perfect "one pair of IEMs for one pair of ears" as you could get. Whatever area it is you'll find a better set, but here's the thing - it does nothing badly. Get him to get the ZAX and get on with his life.

Edited to add - when I hear people talking about IEMs and using a phone as the only source, I wonder if perhaps those people might actually be better served by one of the many TWS sets around these days.


----------



## Nellie75

Dani157 said:


> BQEYZ KB100, Moondrop SSR, Tin T2+, Smabat NCO (if you can still find them)


Thanks for the suggestions.  It cost a bit more but I pulled the trigger on Amazon and got the Moondrop Starfields which show they arriving tomorrow.


----------



## unifutomaki

ZAXon 7 said:


> from my experience with ZAX i think that they are too good for youtube and spotify, they expose the fact that those services are meant for cheap audio equipment and 'cheap' music and they play their files accordingly. good to explore and find new music occasionally but nothing more.
> ZAX give their best with lossless files, hi-fi music player and proper use of eq or viper. they are very difficult to enjoy with such poor sources as standard streaming services. never tried hi-fi streaming so can't say about them.
> 
> edit: for my friend budget is not a big issue, but i am pretty unexperienced and don't want to waste his money on a blind buy. 70€ MT300 seemed the perfect choice but then i've read about their QC issues.



I had a think about it... and still came back to the ZAX. Easy to drive, easy to live with, really can't find fault with it.


----------



## spiritualquest

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hi Headfiers,
> 
> these days we can find for cheap really good audio gear from China but it's a hit and miss game that can be expensive if chance is against us.
> From 4$  to 100$ the earphones choice is vast and the brands are infinite. Sometime it don't even have any brand like DIY IEM from Aliexpress so how can we be confident as a budget audiophile in this overcrowded earphones market?
> ...


No BASN BMaster or Metalen?


----------



## SoundChoice

Nellie75 said:


> Any recommendation for a sub $80 IEM.  I play bass guitar at church where the volume is well controlled on stage.  I have been using the KZ ZS7.  I am happy with it but wonder if there is anything better.  I tried the KZ S10 Pros and they sounded awesome but were a bit sibilant and harsh cymbal crashes is not what I want.  I've owned KZ5, KZ6  which were also harsh in my opinion.
> Ive been looking at KZ ZAX, Tin T2, TC-01.  I mainly shop on Amazon.


For isolation on stage, you’ll want an all-BA choice. If you don’t like sibilance, you will like a warmer signature. Under $80, the KZ AS10 and CCA C10 fit the bill as good options. Cheers!


----------



## DBaldock9

baskingshark said:


> Yes BAs started as hearing aid technology before audio companies incorporated them into IEMs. BA IEMs used to be super expensive before Bellsing came onto the scene and churned out cheaper drivers (which translated to less costs for consumers). In fact, Bellsing were accused of Knowles of copying their technology and undercutting prices, for which there's a big lawsuit going on now: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/
> 
> As for the KBEAR F1, best be careful, @Slater has shown there are at least 3 - 4 different driver types used in it. I think the production was outsourced to other companies to do OEMs, and some of them used different driver brands, so the sound signature may be different among the different drivers!



I like the sound of the "random" BA driver in my F1, but the Remax RM-600M  [ https://www.iremaxusa.com/products/rm-600m-earphone ] is my favorite sounding single-BA earphones, although I don't really care for the "tangle-y" wire they used.


----------



## profusion

Any reviews on PaiAudio DR2 pro?


----------



## Nellie75

SoundChoice said:


> For isolation on stage, you’ll want an all-BA choice. If you don’t like sibilance, you will like a warmer signature. Under $80, the KZ AS10 and CCA C10 fit the bill as good options. Cheers!


So you’re saying don’t get an IEM with a dynamic driver? Does the dynamic driver cause less isolation from other instruments on stage?

Despite all that, I’m not sure isolation is that important. All the musicians on stage are using IEMs as well.  Even the drummer is that a drum capsule and can’t be heard.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nellie75 said:


> So you’re saying don’t get an IEM with a dynamic driver? Does the dynamic driver cause less isolation from other instruments on stage?
> 
> Despite all that, I’m not sure isolation is that important. All the musicians on stage are using IEMs as well.  Even the drummer is that a drum capsule and can’t be heard.


iems with a DD need to have a vented shell, that causes comfort to be better (less pressure build-up) in exchange for isolation.

With BA iems, they do not need to have a vented shell, so you are gaining isolation.


----------



## Nellie75

RikudouGoku said:


> iems with a DD need to have a vented shell, that causes comfort to be better (less pressure build-up) in exchange for isolation.
> 
> With BA iems, they do not need to have a vented shell, so you are gaining isolation.


Thanks for the explanation.  I’ve been using vented shells for years on stage (a very quiet stage) KZ ZS7 currently and have never had a problem with noise from the outside.  In fact, people usually have to tap me on the shoulder to get my attention.  I like the low end of a good dynamic driver so I’ll probably stick with that or hybrids.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nellie75 said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I’ve been using vented shells for years on stage (a very quiet stage) KZ ZS7 currently and have never had a problem with noise from the outside.  In fact, people usually have to tap me on the shoulder to get my attention.  I like the low end of a good dynamic driver so I’ll probably stick with that or hybrids.


Sounds good. I also havent heard any BA iems with a bass that is actually better than a good DD. The closest is the Audiosense DT100, but still gets beaten pretty hard once you compare it with a Fiio FH3 (around the same price as well).


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> iems with a DD need to have a vented shell, that causes comfort to be better (less pressure build-up) in exchange for isolation.
> 
> With BA iems, they do not need to have a vented shell, so you are gaining isolation.



+1 to this.

Though there are unvented DD types eg DUNU DM480 that have excellent isolation (and may perhaps be a good stage monitor for fit and comfort and isolation purposes), it also has quite good subbass, but is a it hot in the upper mids/treble and may be too V shaped for pure stage monitoring (unless u have EQ during stage monitoring).

Yeah but generally, I also only use pure BA types in general for stage monitoring as they tend to be unvented and hence give better isolation than vented DD in general.
I've used a few KZ hybrids early on in my CHIFI journey for stage monitoring, they can give about 10 - 15 dB passive isolation at best, so they still won't be as good as some unvented BA types eg Audiosense T800 (about 30 dB passive isolation) in the isolation department. Also the KZs all generally are very V shaped, and the mids are where the money is for stage monitoring, so I had to do massive EQ on the fly during stage monitoring when using said KZs.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> +1 to this.
> 
> Though there are unvented DD types eg DUNU DM480 that have excellent isolation (and may perhaps be a good stage monitor for fit and comfort and isolation purposes), it also has quite good subbass, but is a it hot in the upper mids/treble and may be too V shaped for pure stage monitoring (unless u have EQ during stage monitoring).
> 
> ...


yup, there are exceptions to all rules.

For DDs, as you mentioned the DM-480 is one of them.

For BAs, the latest "Audio Lokahi" seems to be vented.


----------



## trumpethead

TRN TA1 Impressions anyone..?


----------



## G777

I received the TRN TA1 and the $15 Openheart earbuds. I have to say the Openheart earbuds are one of the best overall packages you can get for $15. It comes with better accessories than even the best KZ IEMs.  The earbuds themselves sound pretty good too, though the comfort issues I have with earbuds in general still persists.

I ended up using the Openheart cable with the TA1 as the TA1 fits best cable-down.


----------



## stryed (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello, It's been 200 posts since I've been here.
Has there been anything new worthwhile? I enjoy my  ibasso IT01 and CCA C12 . I use the Kbear that was hyped but it is too mudldle for music although tonality is ok.
Anything that merges the CCA C12 seperation with the IT01's tonality? That would be neat and probably pricey!
Sorry for making these sort of post, but it is a pain to wander through these subs without any direction.
Any direction, appreciated!
Edit: of course, I know the differences between DD and multiple BAs and I am not expecting the best of both worlds at a cheap price.


----------



## G777 (Mar 6, 2021)

G777 said:


> I received the TRN TA1 and the $15 Openheart earbuds. I have to say the Openheart earbuds are one of the best overall packages you can get for $15. It comes with better accessories than even the best KZ IEMs.  The earbuds themselves sound pretty good too, though the comfort issues I have with earbuds in general still persists.
> 
> I ended up using the Openheart cable with the TA1 as the TA1 fits best cable-down.


These Openheart earbuds has made me an earbud believer. The soundstage is huge! Feels like I'm listening to open-back cans.

If only they didn't hurt my ears so much...


----------



## profusion

Years ago on my trips to Japan I got a gift for my friend an ath-im70. I did not know their signature and he likes it a lot.

If someone have them can you recommend me similar signature but un upgrade from the ~50$ Chifi?


----------



## profusion (Mar 6, 2021)

G777 said:


> These Openheart earbuds has made me an earbud believer. The soundstage is huge! Feels like I'm listening to open-back cans.
> 
> If only they didn't hurt my ears so much...



Is it this ones https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001185272588.html

What do you mean hurt? From the design or the sound?


----------



## G777 (Mar 6, 2021)

profusion said:


> Is it this ones https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001185272588.html
> 
> What do you mean hurt? From the design or the sound?


Yup, it's that one.

Earbuds are always uncomfortable to wear for me. These ones have a little ridge where the plastic ring meets the metal casing, which makes them even more irritating. I think I'm slowly starting to get used to it though.

For $15 I would definitely get this over something like the KZ ZSN Pro. It's got that open-back magic.


----------



## profusion (Mar 6, 2021)

Maybe I will get them, besides having iem i never learned to wear them long and sometimes I just grab my ordinary iphone buds. So I never saw quality earbuds myself...

@G777, as i wanted to get also Openhart resins do you think I can get only one with cable and use them both with it? (Regarding the with/without an earhook)

PS I cant find a review of them?


----------



## G777

profusion said:


> Maybe I will get them, besides having iem i never learned to wear them long and sometimes I just grab my ordinary iphone buds. So I never saw quality earbuds myself...
> 
> @G777, as i wanted to get also Openhart resins do you think I can get only one with cable and use them both with it? (Regarding the with/without an earhook)
> 
> PS I cant find a review of them?


The earbuds come with a straight cable which you can use for both (they both use MMCX connectors). However, MMCX connectors can be fragile so I don’t recommend changing the cables often. It’d be better to get them with their own cables.


----------



## profusion

Thanks, are there any buds competitors of these buds in the 20-30$ range? Or i should get these straight ?


----------



## G777 (Mar 6, 2021)

profusion said:


> Thanks, are there any buds competitors of these buds in the 20-30$ range? Or i should get these straight ?


I'd say these are the best overall package in its price range, but I have haven't tried the other earbuds. The accessories alone is almost worth the money 

I think their main downside is their relatively low resolution. Otherwise they are great.


----------



## nraymond

profusion said:


> Thanks, are there any buds competitors of these buds in the 20-30$ range? Or i should get these straight ?


As long as you don't mind a classic plastic shell and non-removable cable, the Yincrow X6 is great:

https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18210205/yincrow-x6-earphones-review-specs-price


----------



## profusion

G777 said:


> I'd say these are the best overall package in its price range, but I have haven't tried the other earbuds. The accessories alone is almost worth the money
> 
> I think their main downside is their relatively low resolution. Otherwise they are great.



i see they are coming with foams, so this painful ridge you mention shouldn’t it be coated?


----------



## G777 (Mar 6, 2021)

profusion said:


> i see they are coming with foams, so this painful ridge you mention shouldn’t it be coated?


The foams help a lot, but I can still feel them. I wonder if I could file them down somehow 

However, I think the earbuds with the MX500 style shells also have that ridge.


----------



## profusion

Maybe more dense foams?

I dont think I will sense the resolution as I will use it commuting as usual so there will be plenty of other sounds 

PS how drivable are they with iphone?


----------



## G777

profusion said:


> Maybe more dense foams?
> 
> I dont think I will sense the resolution as I will use it commuting as usual so there will be plenty of other sounds
> 
> PS how drivable are they with iphone?


Maybe silicone rings would work better.

An iPhone should drive them fine.


----------



## Alpha Whale (Mar 6, 2021)

stryed said:


> Hello, It's been 200 posts since I've been here.
> Has there been anything new worthwhile? I enjoy my  ibasso IT01 and CCA C12.
> Anything that merges the CCA C12 seperation with the IT01's tonality? That would be neat and probably pricey!
> 
> Edit: of course, I know the differences between DD and multiple BAs and I am not expecting the best of both worlds at a cheap price.




.....but, what if you could get the best of both worlds for under $100?






https://www.amazon.com/Earphones-Monitor-Headset-Cancelling-Earphone/dp/B08QTXZHMC/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=CCA+CKX&qid=1615056596&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1

It's probably cheaper on AliExpress if you'd like to go that route.




Do yourself a favor, though, and pick up a good 8-core QDC style cable.






https://www.amazon.com/OFC-Upgrade-Detachable-ZSNProX-Headphones/dp/B08TWMZ8YW/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=KZ+HIGH+PURITY+OFC&qid=1615057460&sr=8-2&th=1&psc=1


EDIT: My initial suggestion was going to be the BA10 but the fact that you like the C12 tells me you might prefer vivid over laid-back, hence the CKX. 

That said, the BA10's laid-back presentation is unbeatable for tonality (even for an all-BA set) and extended listening sessions. 

Just listened to both, back to back.

Percussions, guitars, vocals and drums come through with different energy on the two IEMs.



Vivid = CKX
Chilled = BA10

...or get both. They compliment each other.


----------



## profusion

G777 said:


> Maybe silicone rings would work better.
> 
> An iPhone should drive them fine.



thanks for your input, i order them and will give impressions when got them


----------



## Vannak

baskingshark said:


> Yes BAs started as hearing aid technology before audio companies incorporated them into IEMs. BA IEMs used to be super expensive before Bellsing came onto the scene and churned out cheaper drivers (which translated to less costs for consumers). In fact, Bellsing were accused of Knowles of copying their technology and undercutting prices, for which there's a big lawsuit going on now: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/
> 
> As for the KBEAR F1, best be careful, @Slater has shown there are at least 3 - 4 different driver types used in it. I think the production was outsourced to other companies to do OEMs, and some of them used different driver brands, so the sound signature may be different among the different drivers!


Yeah 
Even my tri 4 which I just got a few days back, sounds so different from the graph from Crinacle 🤨


----------



## Vannak

Arjey said:


> Just gonna throw this in: if your friend intends to listen just on his phone I don't recommend Blon 03, it needs power, a phone won't do. I don't have KZ EDX yet (just ordered them), but considering how much praise they get, and their specs, they should be an easy choice (kz products are basically made for phones, so they should be good). And if he doesn't like them you can just keep them for.. work around the house or quick store runs or smth, they only cost $6


Ohhh🤔
My blon sounds fantastic with trn bt20s pro


----------



## Vannak

RikudouGoku said:


> iems with a DD need to have a vented shell, that causes comfort to be better (less pressure build-up) in exchange for isolation.
> 
> With BA iems, they do not need to have a vented shell, so you are gaining isolation.


Friend 
How about the moisture build up 
Don't mind my asking 🙏


----------



## JEHL

Tonymac136 said:


> Yeah the BL03 is a big no from me without a bit of power. DQ6 is better than the EDX, but put a decent cable and tips on the EDX and suddenly it's better than a stock DQ6 at the same money. Similar mild V shape, similar timbre (not on the level of the BL03 but very good nonetheless).
> ZAX is actually as close to a perfect "one pair of IEMs for one pair of ears" as you could get. Whatever area it is you'll find a better set, but here's the thing - it does nothing badly. Get him to get the ZAX and get on with his life.
> 
> Edited to add - when I hear people talking about IEMs and using a phone as the only source, I wonder if perhaps those people might actually be better served by one of the many TWS sets around these days.


Meanwhile my BL-03 is the easiest headgear to drive in my house. Guess I must own nothing but cheap power hogs.

Meanwhile a neighbor gave me some earbuds which sound surprisingly nice aside from the lack of subbass, which is of course expected. But for some reason while my BL-03 needs around 40 volume from my Y9 Prime to get to listening volume. The earbuds need *70 to reach the same volume!*

Is this normal for earbuds or did my neighbor give me some unusually hard to drive ones?


----------



## Vannak

JEHL said:


> Meanwhile my BL-03 is the easiest headgear to drive in my house. Guess I must own nothing but cheap power hogs.
> 
> Meanwhile a neighbor gave me some earbuds which sound surprisingly nice aside from the lack of subbass, which is of course expected. But for some reason while my BL-03 needs around 40 volume from my Y9 Prime to get to listening volume. The earbuds need *70 to reach the same volume!*
> 
> Is this normal for earbuds or did my neighbor give me some unusually hard to drive ones?


Same here 
Blon-03 way easier to drive compared to my other iems 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RikudouGoku

Vannak said:


> Friend
> How about the moisture build up
> Don't mind my asking 🙏


Not related to the driver type at least.

It seems to be more related to how the nozzle filter system is designed.


----------



## G777 (Mar 7, 2021)

profusion said:


> thanks for your input, i order them and will give impressions when got them


I forgot to mention that using foam pads makes them sound boomy and muddy, so unfortunately they sound best without them 😓

Foam rings are an alright middle ground though.


----------



## profusion (Mar 7, 2021)

@G777 I guess if they are not coming with foam rings I can cut them until I got some from Ali  I searched silicone rings on Ali but never a chance of finding some?

PS why on the earbuds 3500 post tread no one made a review/post on them ?!


----------



## Milner

My first real chi-fi IEM's. Second song, so far so good....


----------



## Tonymac136

Vannak said:


> Same here
> Blon-03 way easier to drive compared to my other iems 🤷‍♂️



Oh they make a noise with very little drive. They really don't sound their best without a bit of power though. Power tightens them up quite a bit. Additionally, mine are a very early pair, later riders of the hype train tend to hear a tighter sound, with better soundstage and technicalities than those of us who bought it as "New earphone tuned by the same person as the *can't remember the name*", no name, nothing else to go on


----------



## NeonHD (Mar 17, 2021)

Nothing to see here


----------



## RikudouGoku (Mar 18, 2021)

EDIT: fixed issue.


----------



## JEHL

Tonymac136 said:


> Oh they make a noise with very little drive. They really don't sound their best without a bit of power though. Power tightens them up quite a bit. Additionally, mine are a very early pair, later riders of the hype train tend to hear a tighter sound, with better soundstage and technicalities than those of us who bought it as "New earphone tuned by the same person as the *can't remember the name*", no name, nothing else to go on


So basically my Y9 Prime has a headphone jack that may as well not exist then?

This may actually need explaining too. If the borrowed EM266 clamp multimeter is of any reliability, my Y9 prime's headphone jack maxes out at 1V, which seems on par with what most USB-C dongles are capable of, including the venerable Apple USB-C dongle.

Unlike the dongle however. This headphone jack is VERY resistance screwed, showing around 38Ω on the multimeter, and even if I substract the cable and the multimeter's internal impedance, it would only go down to 37Ω (And yes, this number is NOT a typo). So if the headgear's load impedance doesn't measure ruler flat it may be significantly colored by the sheer output impedance.

If anything I'm even more thankful to choose the BL-03 over something with unknown impedance curve. Hybrids and pure BA gear most likely will get really screwed by the output impedance alone, regardless of how much power my cellphone would have.

And before someone questions the reliability of the multimeter to read resistance. The BLON BL-03 measures 31Ω directly from its pinholes and the Tripowin Zonie measures 0.3Ω if you substract the internal resistance of the multimeter. which I imagine it's a good but not great number for an aftermarket cable.

...I also wonder how much flak Crinacle gets from driving his IER-Z1R out of his Apple USB-C dongle for portable and even most daily use while he has the iFi Micro iDSD Black Label... And even going as far as saying the dongle sounds better than 90% of the DAPs.


----------



## feverfive

NeonHD said:


> Hi fellow head-fiers, today I have a rather infuriating story that I want to share here about my rather unpleasant experience with Kbear (and Aliexpress). *WARNING:* For those who are "Kbear fans" or heavily support these earphone brands, I suggest you to stop reading right now as I'm about to say some rather harsh things about them. Last thing I want right now are people who get triggered by this post, or say unhelpful stuff like_ "bUt tHiS wAs NoT mY ExPeriEnce!!!!!!!1111"_.
> 
> So I bought an 8-core pure silver cable from these guys on Aliexpress, and do not get me wrong, they are *AMAZING*. It blows me away at what a silver cable can do to improve the sound.
> 
> ...


I made my very first AE purchase a couple months ago (literally, $6 for foam eartips).  I've promised myself that I'll never order any single item from any AE store costing > $50.....now let's see if I can stick to that.  I have friends with too many experiences like yours, and while I get that anecdotes aren't definitive, it's enough for a simpleton like me to engage in risk avoidance.


----------



## NeonHD (Mar 16, 2021)

feverfive said:


> I made my very first AE purchase a couple months ago (literally, $6 for foam eartips).  I've promised myself that I'll never order any single item from any AE store costing > $50.....now let's see if I can stick to that.  I have friends with too many experiences like yours, and while I get that anecdotes aren't definitive, it's enough for a simpleton like me to engage in risk avoidance.



Yeah I can testify for sure that spending that much money on Aliexpress is a risky endeavor. Because if that item becomes defective, unless you're willing to pay $$ for shipping, you just lost a huge chunk of your money. And neither Aliexpress nor the seller will want to compensate you.


----------



## WendyLi (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi friend, this is Wendy from KBEAR Official. We are very sorry for this! Let's talk via PM.


----------



## WendyLi

RikudouGoku said:


> Maybe @WendyLi can come and help you. As this sounds really bad....
> (you really shouldnt have to pm their representative on a forum to get help though....)



Hi friend, thanks a lot for mentioning me!


----------



## agawa

NeonHD said:


> Hi fellow head-fiers, today I have a rather infuriating story that I want to share here about my rather unpleasant experience with Kbear (and Aliexpress). *WARNING:* For those who are "Kbear fans" or heavily support these earphone brands, I suggest you to stop reading right now as I'm about to say some rather harsh things about them. Last thing I want right now are people who get triggered by this post, or say unhelpful stuff like_ "bUt tHiS wAs NoT mY ExPeriEnce!!!!!!!1111"_.
> 
> So I bought an 8-core pure silver cable from these guys on Aliexpress, and do not get me wrong, they are *AMAZING*. It blows me away at what a silver cable can do to improve the sound.
> 
> ...


Well, I had a similar recent experience with their customer support not being forthcoming when addressing defective 2-pin connector on the Lark. Wasted time to dispute the issue. AE predictably sided with the seller and there was no compensation of any kind. Btw, the "appeal" process is also a farcical dead end. So I stopped purchasing from any of their affiliated stores. End of story.


----------



## JEHL

Does the TRN TA1 use the DD for bass and the BA for the rest?


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> Does the TRN TA1 use the DD for bass and the BA for the rest?


Yes☺️


----------



## Milner (Mar 17, 2021)

Milner said:


> My first real chi-fi IEM's. Second song, so far so good....


Ok, I let these moondrop SSP burn in and have spent a little time with them. Here are my impressions.
Build seems good, I could do without the fancy packaging. I have no issues with the cable that comes with them. The preformed ear loop works well for me. I have straight, flat ear canals. This make a lot of the bigger "custom looking" universals uncomfortable. These SSR's however are very comfortable and stay in well. I have using the smallest tip included.
Sound wise, first, if I was not listening critically I would have zero issues with these. I would give these to anyone I know that enjoys music and good sound. 99% of the world would go ga-ga over these. For those of us here, we listen a little differently. so.....
Separation is very good, I can find all the instruments and place them on the stage. In most cases the soundstage is good but the lead vocals are a little forward and in your head. Live recordings, live as a band in studio, and classical recordings the sound stage is awesome! I honestly LOVE these for classical recordings. They handle the natural/analog sound frequency range very well. They reveal just enough without being too analytical. (I could handle a little more reveal. I enjoy being able to here the breathy sounds of the singer) Maybe a slightly warm tone, which I prefer. I did not get much of the instruments coming back through the vocal mics in live recordings, but I would never expect that sort of detail with this type of driver or price point. That's multi driver customs territory. 
My only real issue, that I can't explain well is in the base range. there seems to be a hole right at the mid to base transition and at the very bottom of the natural/analog base area. Every so often something sounds off, not flappy, just not controlled. Only on music that contains natural and syn bass is it noticeable. I guess the difficult is with mixing the 2. However, the ultra low synthetic bass is handled much better than expected and is tight and not too over done.
All that said, these are a great everyday iem. They will replace my mh750 for everyday music when I am not working. I will likely by them as gifts for friends that don't know how crappy the ones they are using are.
For $38 you can not go wrong with theses


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Milner said:


> Ok, I let these moondrop SSP burn in and have spent a little time with them. Here are my impressions.
> Build seems good, I could do without the fancy packaging. I have no issues with the cable that comes with them. The preformed ear loop works well for me. I have straight, flat ear canals. This make a lot of the bigger "custom looking" universals uncomfortable. These SSR's however are very comfortable and stay in well. I have using the smallest tip included.
> Sound wise, first, if I was not listening critically I would have zero issues with these. I would give these to anyone I know that enjoys music and good sound. 99% of the world would go ga-ga over these. For those of us here, we listen a little differently. so.....
> Separation is very good, I can find all the instruments and place them on the stage. In most cases the soundstage is good but the lead vocals are a little forward and in your head. Live recordings, live as a band in studio, and classical recordings the sound stage is awesome! I honestly LOVE these for classical recordings. They handle the natural/analog sound frequency range very well. They reveal just enough without being too analytical. (I could handle a little more reveal. I enjoy being able to here the breathy sounds of the singer) Maybe a slightly warm tone, which I prefer. I did not get much of the instruments coming back through the vocal mics in live recordings, but I would never expect that sort of detail with this type of driver or price point. That's multi driver customs territory.
> ...


Wow! From where did you get them for $18?


----------



## Jitu13

Yes, I would snag them right now if they are that low in price!!! Where did you get them for that cheap? @Milner


----------



## 3mocrash

Can anyone rec an iem that'd be something similar to the Blon-03 but more sub bass  ? I power these with an Ifi xcan amp and my samsung galaxy s20 plus. Preferably like to keep it in the same price range as the blons , open to all suggestions.


----------



## baskingshark

3mocrash said:


> Can anyone rec an iem that'd be something similar to the Blon-03 but more sub bass  ? I power these with an Ifi xcan amp and my samsung galaxy s20 plus. Preferably like to keep it in the same price range as the blons , open to all suggestions.



*iBasso IT00*. It has driver flex though, but that can be mitigated to some extent. IT00 has better technicalities, fit, accessories and isolation than the BLON BL-03.


----------



## profusion (Mar 12, 2021)

Which is the best IEM <40$ which is best for EDM (+ female vocals sometimes) with fun, emotions, and stage in sound and not muddy (do not care about technicalities and critical listening) I will do commuting, on the go?

PS
I ordered, TD06, Openheard Resin and Earbuds, KZ DQ6, hope I'm not missing something ?


----------



## iFi audio

3mocrash said:


> I power these with an Ifi xcan amp and my samsung galaxy s20 plus.



If I may ask, how does it work for you as a package?


----------



## Nimweth

CCA CKX review here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-173


----------



## WhiteFox01

Thanks for the list, this is quite helpful.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

profusion said:


> Which is the best IEM <40$ which is best for EDM (+ female vocals sometimes) with fun, emotions, and stage in sound and not muddy (do not care about technicalities and critical listening) I will do commuting, on the go?
> 
> PS
> I ordered, TD06, Openheard Resin and Earbuds, KZ DQ6, hope I'm not missing something ?


DQ6 should do the job for you judging by the community's impressions. And the stock ordered seems decent enough to start things off. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Jitu13

profusion said:


> Which is the best IEM <40$ which is best for EDM (+ female vocals sometimes) with fun, emotions, and stage in sound and not muddy (do not care about technicalities and critical listening) I will do commuting, on the go?
> 
> PS
> I ordered, TD06, Openheard Resin and Earbuds, KZ DQ6, hope I'm not missing something ?


You missed the trn ta1, the new trend.


----------



## slayermbm

Howdy friends, how are you?

Simple question: do you recommend any full balanced armature sets under $100 bucks? I already have the blon bl03 and the tin hifi t2 and never had a ba iem. I'm curious on how good/different they may sound. I read that they are good for detail retrieval but the timbre can sound unnatural. 

Also, feel free to recommend any other iems that can complement my collection. Unfortunately, I don't own an amp or dac, so they will be powered by my Samsung phone and LG laptop.

That's all, peace.


----------



## G777

slayermbm said:


> Howdy friends, how are you?
> 
> Simple question: do you recommend any full balanced armature sets under $100 bucks? I already have the blon bl03 and the tin hifi t2 and never had a ba iem. I'm curious on how good/different they may sound. I read that they are good for detail retrieval but the timbre can sound unnatural.
> 
> ...


The TRN BA5 is a pretty decent all-BA set, although the treble can be a bit harsh.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

slayermbm said:


> Howdy friends, how are you?
> 
> Simple question: do you recommend any full balanced armature sets under $100 bucks? I already have the blon bl03 and the tin hifi t2 and never had a ba iem. I'm curious on how good/different they may sound. I read that they are good for detail retrieval but the timbre can sound unnatural.
> 
> ...


Folks also rate KZ BA10 and ASF/X very highly as well. Do check on them as well.


----------



## zenki

Check out Audiosense AQ0/DT100? whichever the BA one


----------



## RikudouGoku

zenki said:


> Check out Audiosense AQ0/DT100? whichever the BA one


The DT100 isnt really a good BA iem to try as your first BA iem. Because it sounds so atypical from normal BAs that it might give you the wrong impression on them.


----------



## JEHL

RikudouGoku said:


> The DT100 isnt really a good BA iem to try as your first BA iem. Because it sounds so atypical from normal BAs that it might give you the wrong impression on them.


Does this also hold true for the AS06?


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> Does this also hold true for the AS06?


Havent heard it. The only ones like that is the Audiosense DT100 and the DT200 to a lesser degree.


----------



## H T T

The Fiio FA1 is a competent single BA IEM around $100.


----------



## NeonHD

Kbear just sent me their new KS1 on the house! Will provide an extensive review of it when it arrives.


----------



## Tonymac136

NeonHD said:


> Kbear just sent me their new KS1 on the house! Will provide an extensive review of it when it arrives.



For the money, it's virtually a no-brainer (unless v shaped isn't your thing or you're a BA lover). For free, it's awesome.


----------



## Milner

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Wow! From where did you get them for $18?


Opps, typo $38. Sorry


----------



## 1clearhead

Discovering* KZ* and *CCA* budget kings!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16244495

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Tonymac136

So the NICEHCK lucky bag that's doing the rounds at the moment is the NX7 Pro. At under £40 it's worth having I'd say. I've not really done much listening but the details seem better than on the likes of ZAX. Tuning with stock filters seems just a tad subdued with vocals and a tiny bit hot in the upper mids but maybe the bassier filters will fix this. They're the opposite of what I usually go for in that they have great technicalities but the tuning and timbre arent the very best, so they will play nicely with the rest of my collection.


----------



## Kumonomukou

Tonymac136 said:


> For the money, it's virtually a no-brainer (unless v shaped isn't your thing or you're a BA lover). For free, it's awesome.



I actually have different opinion on KBear KS1. They're not very technical or smooth, especially when volume is raised. They're indeed V shaped, decent baass quantity, sub-par bass definition, and slightly hollow vocal. They're not even better than VK4, or other CVJ buds in the price range. Definitely not better than the likes of Tin series or KZ ZS7 etc. build quality is very similar to the entrance KZ products. They're okay, do not stand out even in $20 category. Worth to be a beater set, but probably better options out there.


----------



## profusion

Are TFZ T2 galaxy better for EDM than KZ DQ6?


----------



## G777

profusion said:


> Are TFZ T2 galaxy better for EDM than KZ DQ6?


I don't have the TFZ T2 but I'll say that the DQ6 is excellent in general. Probably will need to do some tip rolling though.


----------



## unifutomaki

profusion said:


> Are TFZ T2 galaxy better for EDM than KZ DQ6?



I think the TFZ T2 is pretty much outclassed these days. It more or less sounds like my ~$22 Tiandirenhe TD06 (V-shaped, big bass, fairly confined stage, average detail) except with worse fit, worse isolation and double the price, nah its days have passed.


----------



## IcarusIX

unifutomaki said:


> I think the TFZ T2 is pretty much outclassed these days. It more or less sounds like my ~$22 Tiandirenhe TD06 (V-shaped, big bass, fairly confined stage, average detail) except with worse fit, worse isolation and double the price, nah its days have passed.


If you're a basshead, I find the t2 galaxy definitely more capable than average with a good source and eq. I personally think it's still good but I do also think it's overpriced compared to the latest chifi, I prefer it to the blon budgets personally but in it's own price range I have since heard more overall better iems


----------



## profusion (Mar 21, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> I think the TFZ T2 is pretty much outclassed these days. It more or less sounds like my ~$22 Tiandirenhe TD06 (V-shaped, big bass, fairly confined stage, average detail) except with worse fit, worse isolation and double the price, nah its days have passed.


Great as I ordered TD06 too along DQ6  (strange that Tiandirenhe do not have info and reviews on the but net i took the risk, getting recommendations from you and another member)


----------



## SiggyFraud (Mar 22, 2021)

Just wanted to share a very pleasant shopping experience I had recently, and a potential buying tip for a good quality budget cable.
I recently bought this 8-core SPC cable from *XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store* on AE. Never dealt with them before, but based on this purchase alone I feel I can sincerely recommend the store. Not only was the Seller really responsive, but he basicaly made a custom cable for me for less than US $10. I asked him to put in TFZ connectors, replace the "crystal ball" chin slider wit a smaller plastic one, and told him to ditch the earguides - all this without fuss and no additional charges. And it gets even better! For the price they also sent me  a great, 5x4x2 inch, hard-case, that I wouldn't mind paying 10 bucks for. My order was shipped the next day.
As for the quality of the cable, there's really nothing to complain - the weave is nice and dense, even above the splitter where it gets slimmer, the splitter itself is simple and unobtrusive, while the 2,5 mm plug seems sturdy and not too bulky at the same time. All in all, it reminds me a bit of this KZ cable, which I used in the past and liked quite a lot.
I won't comment on the cable's technical abilities, as I don't have the tools to measure it, but, suffice to say, it works great with my TFZ Live 3 from the balance output.

To sum up - if you're looking for *a good quality, customized, SPC cable with a nice hard-case for around US $10*, you can't go wrong with this one.






Spoiler: More pictures


----------



## RikudouGoku

SiggyFraud said:


> Just wanted to share a very pleasant shopping experience I had recently, and a potential buying tip for a good quality budget cable.
> I recently bought this 8-core SPC cable from *XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store* on AE. Never dealt with them before, but based on this purchase alone I feel I can sincerely recommend the store. Not only was the Seller really responsive, but he basicaly made a custom cable for me for less than US $10. I asked him to put in TFZ connectors, replace the "crystal ball" chin slider wit a smaller plastic one, and told him to ditch the earguides - all this without fuss and no additional charges. And it gets even better! For the price they also sent me  a great, 5x4x2 inch, hard-case, that I wouldn't mind paying 10 bucks for. My order was shipped the next day.
> As for the quality of the cable, there's really nothing to complain - the weave is nice and dense, even above the splitter where it gets slimmer, the splitter itself is simple and unobtrusive, while the 2,5 mm plug seems sturdy and not too bulky at the same time. All in all, it reminds me a bit of this KZ cable, which I used in the past and liked quite a lot.
> I won't comment on the cable's technical abilities, as I don't have the tools to measure it, but, suffice to say, it works great with my TFZ Live 3 from the balance output.
> ...


Yeah, they are allegedly the OEM for a lot of other brands like NiceHCK and Kbear.


----------



## cappuchino (Mar 22, 2021)

I was checking @crinacle 's updated IEM Ranking List and then saw this...





*It got a freakin' A+ for Tonality, putting it with them big boys. If only the technicalities weren't sub-par *😢 But if you only listen to "slow" music, then everything'll be alright, considering that you can tolerate elevated bass.

Will he be releasing a mini review in the future 🤔 ? I'm also quite sure that because of this rating, the hype will be resurrected.

*For some markets, the VK4 goes as low as ~8 - 9 USD. *I have two sets myself and both sound about the same. Glad I got them before crin released his rating.


----------



## Jitu13

cappuchino said:


> I was checking @crinacle 's updated IEM Ranking List and then saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are my first foray into the iem world, so they will always have a place in my collection. If only they weren't as veiled compared to some of my other iems, they would see more time! Alas, they are just too boomy for my taste.


----------



## bach98

Need some recommendation guys:

Type: IEM
Price Range: Sub 40$

Sound signature: 
 - sparkling but controlled treb (not too bright/ harsh)
- detailed mid, might need a bit coloured as well (not too fatiguing)
- polite bass (not too powerful or punchy but not to slow and bloomy)

Ref earphones for sound sigs: 
- Faaeal Datura Pro
- AKG K420

Ref songs and artists:
- Oldschool (Backstreet Boys, westlife, the beatles, etc)
- New school (Adele, Ed Sheeran, Lady GaGa etc)

Source: Sony A55


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

bach98 said:


> Need some recommendation guys:
> 
> Type: IEM
> Price Range: Sub 40$
> ...


CVJ Mirror


----------



## G777

bach98 said:


> Need some recommendation guys:
> 
> Type: IEM
> Price Range: Sub 40$
> ...


I think the KZ DQ6 fits that description quite well. It does have peaks at 5kHz and 7kHz though, but they can be tamed a bit by tip rolling.


----------



## Nimweth

bach98 said:


> Need some recommendation guys:
> 
> Type: IEM
> Price Range: Sub 40$
> ...


You could try KBEAR KB04, KB06, CVJ CSA, TRN TA-1.


----------



## Sebulr

bach98 said:


> Need some recommendation guys:
> 
> Type: IEM
> Price Range: Sub 40$
> ...


I recommend the blon bl-01. It's great. The tips are horrible though, so budget for some jiggery pokery with tips if you don't have any spares. Can't vouch for the other items mentioned. I haven't heard them. I'm tempted to get the dq6. 

I mainly listen to new wave, goth, and dark wave. Works wonders with 60s stuff too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just ordered CCA CSN as gift of a deep spiral entrance gate trap for my friend from aliex, let’s see.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> I think the KZ DQ6 fits that description quite well. It does have peaks at 5kHz and 7kHz though, but they can be tamed a bit by tip rolling.


Second for DQ6. It a spade for old schools. Latest BA-based IEMs do bad jobs for old recordings.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Hi guys. Looking for a dark sounding iem with very relaxed but detailed treble.
Is there such a thing in the chi fi world?


----------



## Sunstealer

SiggyFraud said:


> Just wanted to share a very pleasant shopping experience I had recently, and a potential buying tip for a good quality budget cable.
> I recently bought this 8-core SPC cable from *XINHS HIFI Audio Store Store* on AE...



Just ordered 2 custom 4.4mm balanced interconnects for my Zen Signature stack from this seller. Great communication and advice. Small discount for mentioning head-fi. Will post when they arrive!


----------



## baskingshark

mynamesjeff said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a dark sounding iem with very relaxed but detailed treble.
> Is there such a thing in the chi fi world?



In general, a boosted treble helps with clarity and a sense of perceived details. Some will call it fake details actually, for the typical boosted treble types commonly seen in budget chifi. 

Though there are some dark or at least neutral treble stage monitor types (though more expensive) that can retain details without boosting the upper mids/treble.

U can consider the final audio E3000. Darkish treble but still not too bad in details. But needs amping and has non detachable cable. And it is Japan fi technically, but it can be gotten at sub $40 usd.


----------



## mynamesjeff

baskingshark said:


> In general, a boosted treble helps with clarity and a sense of perceived details. Some will call it fake details actually, for the typical boosted treble types commonly seen in budget chifi.
> 
> Though there are some dark or at least neutral treble stage monitor types (though more expensive) that can retain details without boosting the upper mids/treble.
> 
> U can consider the final audio E3000. Darkish treble but still not too bad in details. But needs amping and has non detachable cable. And it is Japan fi technically, but it can be gotten at sub $40 usd.


Cheers!


----------



## Nimweth

mynamesjeff said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a dark sounding iem with very relaxed but detailed treble.
> Is there such a thing in the chi fi world?


CCA CA16 should be perfect.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mynamesjeff said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a dark sounding iem with very relaxed but detailed treble.
> Is there such a thing in the chi fi world?


EE Wraith


----------



## Jitu13

mynamesjeff said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a dark sounding iem with very relaxed but detailed treble.
> Is there such a thing in the chi fi world?


I am not sure what actually dark means, for me it's relative. There are already suggestions up top, I can just talk about what I have. In my collection, panasonic ergofit is the darkest that I have. They are cheap too, you can always try them from Amazon to see if they work for you. Qkz vk4 (to me) is also a really relaxed sounding iem. It's really warm and borderline darkish to me. These would be really cheap offerings, close to ~$10.


----------



## Sebulr

mynamesjeff said:


> Hi guys. Looking for a dark sounding iem with very relaxed but detailed treble.
> Is there such a thing in the chi fi world?


The darkest headphones I have are cheapie, the banned qt2, and the trn v60. The trn v60 have slightly more bass, but are muddier and have a normal chi fi treble. The qt2 are 2dd 1ba set that have a relatively refined treble but a spike at about 10khz for a bit of extra fizz on the cymbals. Not to everyone's liking, but I like them. 

The v60s are cheap but have some driver flex. I'll let others chime in on more expensive and newer sets. The v60 are also 2dd 1ba configuration.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Thanks for all the replies. will check them all out


----------



## Forever8895

Hey guys, could you recommend me an iem that has good separation, layering and imaging between 40-70$? This will be my first experience with Chi-fi iem, so reliability is a big factor. I’m considering the SSR/SSP, but feel free to throw in your advices/suggestions. Currently I’m pairing the Final B3 with QLS QA361. My style of music is Jpop/rock and Anime soundtrack. Thanks a lot!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Forever8895 said:


> Hey guys, could you recommend me an iem that has good separation, layering and imaging between 40-70$? This will be my first experience with Chi-fi iem, so reliability is a big factor. I’m considering the SSR/SSP, but feel free to throw in your advices/suggestions. Currently I’m pairing the Final B3 with QLS QA361. My style of music is Jpop/rock and Anime soundtrack. Thanks a lot!


You would pick BA type of IEM, of which I would like to recommend TRN VX which goes around $50 on aliexpress, It perfectly matches with Jpop / anime songs such as Yorushika, Aimer, YOASOBI, etc.


----------



## profusion

Forever8895 said:


> Hey guys, could you recommend me an iem that has good separation, layering and imaging between 40-70$? This will be my first experience with Chi-fi iem, so reliability is a big factor. I’m considering the SSR/SSP, but feel free to throw in your advices/suggestions. Currently I’m pairing the Final B3 with QLS QA361. My style of music is Jpop/rock and Anime soundtrack. Thanks a lot!


I like my cca c12, good separation and microdetails.


----------



## NotLordAtkin

Sup nerds, can I get a reccommendation out of you? I'm looking for some halfway decent cheap IEMs for casual listening after my ancient Denon 560Rs ended up in the wash and fell apart. I was looking at KZ ZSN Pro X at first because that's the one the funny australian youtube man pointed out but I also found FiiO FD1 in my travels around amazon for like double the price but they look neat. Has anyone been able to compare the two? Do you know if the FiiO is enough of a step up in quality to justify the price difference?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 27, 2021)

Forever8895 said:


> Hey guys, could you recommend me an iem that has good separation, layering and imaging between 40-70$? This will be my first experience with Chi-fi iem, so reliability is a big factor. I’m considering the SSR/SSP, but feel free to throw in your advices/suggestions. Currently I’m pairing the Final B3 with QLS QA361. My style of music is Jpop/rock and Anime soundtrack. Thanks a lot!


Consider the KZ ZAX or the TRN TA1, which I would regard as having the qualities you're looking for while also sporting a balanced, musical tuning with no weird peaks or harshness.

The SSP has great technicalities for a single-dynamic driver IEM, but a hybrid setup tends to fare even better.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Hey cutie pies. I live in Brazil, and I owned Klipsch Image S4s that finally died on me after like 10 years. Looking for an all rounder at around 50 dollars, maybe even more as long as they are a total steal for the price.
I'm a slut for tight controlled bass.


----------



## Alpha Whale (Mar 27, 2021)

Nachmanowicz said:


> Hey cutie pies. I live in Brazil, and I owned Klipsch Image S4s that finally died on me after like 10 years. Looking for an all rounder at around 50 dollars, maybe even more as long as they are a total steal for the price.
> I'm a slut for tight controlled bass.




Be a slut for this.






Get two sets of DQ6 ($30 × 2 = $60), use the eartips from your S4 and get this good upgrade cable for $20.





https://www.amazon.com/Upgrade-Deta...ds=KZ+784+UPGRADE+CABLE&qid=1616878640&sr=8-3


The three of you will be very happy.

See you back here in 10 years.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Mar 27, 2021)

Alpha Whale said:


> Be a slut for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh this cable wont even ship to Brazil.
Man, I gotta say, the eartips from my S4 are like so banged up I don't think a doctor would allow me to wear 'em anymore.

But I heard good things from the KZ. I think I might just order one right now.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
here they do have an to include an "oxygen free copper cable", would that be a fair substitute?


----------



## G777 (Mar 27, 2021)

Nachmanowicz said:


> Ahhh this cable wont even ship to Brazil.
> Man, I gotta say, the eartips from my S4 are like so banged up I don't think a doctor would allow me to wear 'em anymore.
> 
> But I heard good things from the KZ. I think I might just order one right now.
> ...


There's a sale on AliExpress in a couple days so hold off on the order until then. Also, that cable be fine. I personally just use the stock cable, but it tangles rather easily.

The stock eartips on them do suck though, so hopefully you got some other ones for them.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Oh yeah, Im waiting, less than 2 days it starts. I'll wait for that.

What's the difference between the cables ,rly?


----------



## JEHL

Is there anything you can possibly recommend to someone who doesn't even know what sound signature means?


----------



## slex

JEHL said:


> Is there anything you can possibly recommend to someone who doesn't even know what sound signature means?






🤣


----------



## Jitu13

JEHL said:


> Is there anything you can possibly recommend to someone who doesn't even know what sound signature means?


Try the blon bl03, I don't think you can go wrong with it. You can also go for either qkz vk4 or kz edx if you want something for cheap. Also these two have contrasting sound signature, so these may be cheap way to help you decide which signature are more up your alley. Also kz dq6 and trn ta1 are all the rage now. So you have lots of options.


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Is there anything you can possibly recommend to someone who doesn't even know what sound signature means?


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 28, 2021)

Jitu13 said:


> Try the blon bl03, I don't think you can go wrong with it. You can also go for either qkz vk4 or kz edx if you want something for cheap. Also these two have contrasting sound signature, so these may be cheap way to help you decide which signature are more up your alley. Also kz dq6 and trn ta1 are all the rage now. So you have lots of options.



BLON BL-03 has good sound for sure, only thing is the fit is crap due to the too short nozzles.

I have bought one or two BL-03 before as gifts, and the recepient couldn't get a good fit with stock accessories and thought the sound was rubbish (understandably). After I passed a few spinfits (which have longer nozzle) to the recepients, they suddenly saw (or rather heard) the magic. So beware of recommending it to newcomers who don't know about tiprolling.


----------



## Tonymac136

Forever8895 said:


> Hey guys, could you recommend me an iem that has good separation, layering and imaging between 40-70$? This will be my first experience with Chi-fi iem, so reliability is a big factor. I’m considering the SSR/SSP, but feel free to throw in your advices/suggestions. Currently I’m pairing the Final B3 with QLS QA361. My style of music is Jpop/rock and Anime soundtrack. Thanks a lot!



If separation and imaging is your primary concern, the Blon BL05S is worth a look, though it lacks a little in detail compared to some hybrids and its weighty presentation might be a bit too "much" for some.

@JEHL :- for someone who literally has no clue whatsoever about sound signature or any of the jargon - KZ ZAX is my go to copout recommendation. Does everything well, nothing badly, doesn't impress me in any way, but it's a solid performing IEM.

Failing that, talk to them at length about how they like music to sound. Eventually they will give up clues as to what they actually want.


----------



## candysound

Looking for something that’s detailed and have good separation for critical listening, any recommendation.


----------



## romasport13

Hello, everyone! First time posting here... I need some advices for budget IEMs.  From my research, I see that moondrop spaceship, cca c10, blon bl-03, KZ DQ6 and qkz vk4 are highly recommended in this category. I am a total newbie in audio jargon, so I will try to describe what I like from gear that I've already own:

KZ ZSN (first IEM I've got): Pretty good for high entry, but I've discovered I get tired listening music after while. I don't know what is it, but I've heard it's an issue with treble frequencies? This is the one that will be replaced.
CCA CST: I bought this in a sale, but I still don't know what to think about it. I think the sound is ok (need some more time with ti). I don't get tired listening to music as the ZSN. The main issue here is that I've bought it without a mic (a mistake) and I need one with it. The overall quality is not good too.
KBEAR Stellar: Yeah, it's an earbud. A cheap one. But I think the sound is pretty amazing. An IEM with similar sound signature would be great.
Takstar shade GM200 (a Takstar pro 82 with a mic): That is what I use most, for work and leisure. Fantastic gear, with great sound and comfort. It's always plugged in my computer.
So, I use IEMs mostly when travelling, going out or in bed. Good isolation and comfort is a plus. It must have a mic so I can use it to work when out of home, if needed.

I'd love to hear some suggestions. Thanks  a lot.


----------



## JEHL

Tonymac136 said:


> If separation and imaging is your primary concern, the Blon BL05S is worth a look, though it lacks a little in detail compared to some hybrids and its weighty presentation might be a bit too "much" for some.
> 
> @JEHL :- for someone who literally has no clue whatsoever about sound signature or any of the jargon - KZ ZAX is my go to copout recommendation. Does everything well, nothing badly, doesn't impress me in any way, but it's a solid performing IEM.
> 
> Failing that, talk to them at length about how they like music to sound. Eventually they will give up clues as to what they actually want.


Parents don't care, so I can already discard recommendations for them... They may borrow my KSC75 once every 2 years and that's about it. 

My nephew is probably the most straightforward, he probably wants an open back headphone to play Apex Legends and CoD Warzone. And a decent cheap TWS for the rest. 

My brother is much trickier. He appears to get irritated by DD treble, so I need either a dark iem or a hybrid/pure BA one for him so I guess either the ZAX or the TA1 if the former is too expensive.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

bach98 said:


> Need some recommendation guys:
> 
> Type: IEM
> Price Range: Sub 40$
> ...


KZ DQ6. The mids are spectacular.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Nachmanowicz said:


> Oh yeah, Im waiting, less than 2 days it starts. I'll wait for that.
> 
> What's the difference between the cables ,rly?


Piling on with a rec for the DQ6. Just get a cable that doesn't tangle (the 16 core TRN is great for $10-ish) and good tips. The ones in the box belong in the trash. For me the blue tips from BGVP are fantastic.

TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin For TRN TFZ KZZSN/ZS10 CCAC10/C16 NiceHCK NX7/F3/M6
https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms2EsRl


US $2.98 | BGVP E Set A Set of Two-color In-ear Headphones Silicone Case Single-section Set of Dynamic RingEarphones Eartip Patented
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLYATR1


----------



## chinmie

JEHL said:


> Parents don't care, so I can already discard recommendations for them... They may borrow my KSC75 once every 2 years and that's about it.
> 
> My nephew is probably the most straightforward, he probably wants an open back headphone to play Apex Legends and CoD Warzone. And a decent cheap TWS for the rest.
> 
> My brother is much trickier. He appears to get irritated by DD treble, so I need either a dark iem or a hybrid/pure BA one for him so I guess either the ZAX or the TA1 if the former is too expensive.



if sound signature not a problem, i think anything decent sounding would be good enough. comfort and what device they would use it with would be the more important factors. 

also using love ones as examples:
for my wife, i gave her my Blon BL03 fitted to be used cable down so she can use it on her laptop and for zoom meetings, a small BT speakers for casual background music listening (she doesn't like wearing earphones too long), and a Samsung buds that she would only use when doing outdoor sports. 

my son, i gave him my Sony WH1000XM3 with mic-ed cable so he can use it for gaming on his PC, and a QCY T5 for his phone which he would only use occasionally, because like my wife, he doesn't like using earphones too long


----------



## unifutomaki

romasport13 said:


> Hello, everyone! First time posting here... I need some advices for budget IEMs.  From my research, I see that moondrop spaceship, cca c10, blon bl-03, KZ DQ6 and qkz vk4 are highly recommended in this category. I am a total newbie in audio jargon, so I will try to describe what I like from gear that I've already own:
> 
> KZ ZSN (first IEM I've got): Pretty good for high entry, but I've discovered I get tired listening music after while. I don't know what is it, but I've heard it's an issue with treble frequencies? This is the one that will be replaced.
> CCA CST: I bought this in a sale, but I still don't know what to think about it. I think the sound is ok (need some more time with ti). I don't get tired listening to music as the ZSN. The main issue here is that I've bought it without a mic (a mistake) and I need one with it. The overall quality is not good too.
> ...


TRN TA1. Warm, lush, non-fatiguing, sufficient detail, comfortable, affordable.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> KZ DQ6. The mids are spectacular.


I’m on DQ6 too. I just rotated from the latest TOTL IEM to DQ6 and still amazed how well it performs with Rock source.


----------



## G777 (Mar 28, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> TRN TA1. Warm, lush, non-fatiguing, sufficient detail, comfortable, affordable.


Unfortunately, it doesn't come with a microphone. Unless you can find a separate mmcx cable with a mic.



romasport13 said:


> Hello, everyone! First time posting here... I need some advices for budget IEMs.  From my research, I see that moondrop spaceship, cca c10, blon bl-03, KZ DQ6 and qkz vk4 are highly recommended in this category. I am a total newbie in audio jargon, so I will try to describe what I like from gear that I've already own:
> 
> KZ ZSN (first IEM I've got): Pretty good for high entry, but I've discovered I get tired listening music after while. I don't know what is it, but I've heard it's an issue with treble frequencies? This is the one that will be replaced.
> CCA CST: I bought this in a sale, but I still don't know what to think about it. I think the sound is ok (need some more time with ti). I don't get tired listening to music as the ZSN. The main issue here is that I've bought it without a mic (a mistake) and I need one with it. The overall quality is not good too.
> ...


I've heard the CCA CSN is pretty good, and it should have an option with a mic. I haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't come with a microphone. Unless you can find a separate mmcx cable with a mic.
> 
> 
> I've heard the CCA CSN is pretty good, and it should have an option with a mic. I haven't tried it myself though.


CSN is on the ship, will update soon!


----------



## speedfiend

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Piling on with a rec for the DQ6. Just get a cable that doesn't tangle (the 16 core TRN is great for $10-ish) and good tips. The ones in the box belong in the trash. For me the blue tips from BGVP are fantastic.
> 
> TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin For TRN TFZ KZZSN/ZS10 CCAC10/C16 NiceHCK NX7/F3/M6
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms2EsRl
> ...


I second on tip and cable rolling for the DQ6, I've heard quite a few $100 - $200 iems that can't touch a properly paired set of DQ6.

After I threw on a pair of the Dunu stock grey/blue tips + a custom braided 4 strand silver + 4 strand copper per side cable ($17) onto my DQ6, I find myself reaching for it more than my Dunu SA6.


----------



## slex

speedfiend said:


> I second on tip and cable rolling for the DQ6, I've heard quite a few $100 - $200 iems that can't touch a properly paired set of DQ6.
> 
> After I threw on a pair of the Dunu stock grey/blue tips + a custom braided 4 strand silver + 4 strand copper per side cable ($17) onto my DQ6, I find myself reaching for it more than my Dunu SA6.


WOW,that SA6 cost around 30 times more then DQ6👍☺️


----------



## speedfiend

slex said:


> WOW,that SA6 cost around 30 times more then DQ6👍☺️


Oh, the SA6 still is a better IEM in every way, but the DQ6 performs especially well with pop music, which is what I usually listen to when I'm at work to drown out the noise.


----------



## slex (Mar 29, 2021)

speedfiend said:


> Oh, the SA6 still is a better IEM in every way, but the DQ6 performs especially well with pop music, which is what I usually listen to when I'm at work to drown out the noise.


When I first got the DQ6, it sounded good and better tuned then NM2+😊. I will say it lies between NM2+ and KBear Believe, all being DDs driver.


----------



## Jitu13

baskingshark said:


> BLON BL-03 has good sound for sure, only thing is the fit is crap due to the too short nozzles.
> 
> I have bought one or two BL-03 before as gifts, and the recepient couldn't get a good fit with stock accessories and thought the sound was rubbish (understandably). After I passed a few spinfits (which have longer nozzle) to the recepients, they suddenly saw (or rather heard) the magic. So beware of recommending it to newcomers who don't know about tiprolling.


I never had problem with the blon 03 fit, so I always forgets that it's an issue. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok, so here we go with sub-$100 contender, Moondrop Aria(2021). A budget-version of their flagship single DD illumination to my understanding.
Just placed an order, impressions will follow upon arrival.

https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...diaphragm-dynamic-driver-iems-in-ear-earphone


----------



## speedfiend

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ok, so here we go with sub-$100 contender, Moondrop Aria(2021). A budget-version of their flagship single DD illumination to my understanding.
> Just placed an order, impressions will follow upon arrival.
> 
> https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...diaphragm-dynamic-driver-iems-in-ear-earphone


Not really a fan of the Moondrop "house" sound, will wait for reviews to come out before pulling the trigger on this one. The new Fiio 2DD + 2BA is more interesting to me, and will likely pull the trigger between it or the Dunu EST112, or both depending on price.


----------



## profusion

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Piling on with a rec for the DQ6. Just get a cable that doesn't tangle (the 16 core TRN is great for $10-ish) and good tips. The ones in the box belong in the trash. For me the blue tips from BGVP are fantastic.
> 
> TRN T2 16 Core Silver Plated HIFI Upgrade Cable 3.5/2.5/4.4mm Plug MMCX/2Pin For TRN TFZ KZZSN/ZS10 CCAC10/C16 NiceHCK NX7/F3/M6
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms2EsRl
> ...


Are the Blue BGVP very soft? As I cannot decide should I get S or M, for example, I am usually wearing the S from the KZ star tips, but the stock DQ6 seems quite soft and M fits ok?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

profusion said:


> Are the Blue BGVP very soft? As I cannot decide should I get S or M, for example, I am usually wearing the S from the KZ star tips, but the stock DQ6 seems quite soft and M fits ok?


Soft ish. They're silicone, but they're not the super thin kind that comes with the DQ6. I'd just buy both, the shipping costs more than the tips


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Mar 29, 2021)

Guys, how do the KZ DQ6 stack up against the CCA C10? They're almost the same price.
How about the T2 Plus? Yes i know it's double the price right now, but I couldn't help but wonder.... and 230 brazilian bucks is still well within my range....

The ZS10 Pro right now is also dirt cheap. The ZSX Terminator could also be done. Be warned tiprolling wont be much of an option for me =(


----------



## unifutomaki (Mar 29, 2021)

Nachmanowicz said:


> Guys, how do the KZ DQ6 stack up against the CCA C10? They're almost the same price.
> How about the T2 Plus? Yes i know it's double the price right now, but I couldn't help but wonder.... and 230 brazilian bucks is still well within my range....


T2 Plus has a generally inoffensive U-shaped sound signature (think slightly boosted bass + slightly boosted treble) and has good timbre. However, its ability to block out ambient noise is relatively poor, the nozzles could have been a bit longer (eartips kept slipping off and staying in my ear), it's not the most exciting or dynamic listen, it's not particularly outstanding in detail retrieval, and I got so bored of mine that I sold it.

With KZ and CCA, there's usually little reason to pick up the older models (with the exception of cult favourites like the BA10) once they have been superseded by newer offerings, since the newer offerings will typically be more refined and higher quality than whatever preceded it. Case in point, the ZAX and CKX pretty much render the ZS10 Pro and C10 obsolete.


----------



## profusion (Mar 29, 2021)

I have c10 and c12, listen 3-4 times my new DQ6 and even with the crap stock cable and tips, the bass seems a little more full and bodied in DQ6. I need to hear them with new cable and tips but waiting for them. Mids also seem nicer. Maybe c10/c12 are better in treble because of the BAs. (this is an opinion of an non-audiophile just a newbie here  ), So I prefer DQ6 to c10 definitely.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

unifutomaki said:


> T2 Plus has a generally inoffensive U-shaped sound signature (think slightly boosted bass + slightly boosted treble) and has good timbre. However, its ability to block out ambient noise is relatively poor, the nozzles could have been a bit longer (eartips kept slipping off and staying in my ear), it's not the most exciting or dynamic listen, it's not particularly outstanding in detail retrieval, and I got so bored of mine that I sold it.
> 
> With KZ and CCA, there's usually little reason to pick up the older models (with the exception of cult favourites like the BA10) once they have been superseded by newer offerings, since the newer offerings will typically be more refined and higher quality than whatever preceded it. Case in point, the ZAX and CKX pretty much render the ZS10 Pro and C10 obsolete.


One thing I loved about my Image S4 was noise isolation, specially when I used the fat tips. Miracle I was never ran over by a car while wearing it. Right now during the pandemic its not much of an issue but once Im back in the streets, noice isolation will be a plus. 

How about the ZSX Terminator (I edited my post later)?

I won't be able to be tiprolling, since I have no other tips to roll. No customization would be preferred right now, sticking to original cable and tips...


----------



## unifutomaki

I will say that, subjectively speaking, IEMs with lots of treble extension have a certain "wow" factor to them - the moment you put them on, you experience the age old cliche of "hearing details in your music that you never heard before". But if you're looking for something that you'll use on a day-to-day basis, you'll probably want something warmer and smoother. When you're on your way home in a crowded subway carriage after a long day and your head and neck and ears are stiff, the last thing you want is a bright metallic sounding crashy mess.


----------



## unifutomaki

Nachmanowicz said:


> One thing I loved about my Image S4 was noise isolation, specially when I used the fat tips. Miracle I was never ran over by a car while wearing it. Right now during the pandemic its not much of an issue but once Im back in the streets, noice isolation will be a plus.
> 
> How about the ZSX Terminator (I edited my post later)?
> 
> I won't be able to be tiprolling, since I have no other tips to roll. No customization would be preferred right now, sticking to original cable and tips...


It's well worth ordering some additional eartips along with whichever IEM you end up going for though. Ear anatomy and fit is a personal matter where what works for one person might not work for another, and achieving a good seal is necessary for any IEM to not sound like crap. 

Upgrade cables are nice for aesthetic/ergonomic reasons (the stock cables you get with budget IEMs are typically bargain basement, stiff and tangly stuff) but you can do without them if your budget is really firm.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Its not rly that my budget is really firm, but the Brazilian Real is so darn underappreciated right now that it pains me to pay for anything in dollars. So I try to buy as least as possible. Back when I bought my speakers the dollar was around or below 2 Reias. Now it's almost 6. Do the sellers that sell the earphones themselves also sell extra tips? If I don't have to pay for extra shipping I might do it....

And btw I do love the hole hearing something I never noticed before in a song. But also I do find my Beyerdynamic's to be extremely tiring and if something is badly recorded it'll literally hurt me.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 29, 2021)

speedfiend said:


> Not really a fan of the Moondrop "house" sound, will wait for reviews to come out before pulling the trigger on this one. The new Fiio 2DD + 2BA is more interesting to me, and will likely pull the trigger between it or the Dunu EST112, or both depending on price.


If you are not the fan of soft/natural non-fatiguing moondrop’s VDSF(Diffusion Field harman natural) yes, there are many with more energy and punches /sparkles. As DUNU is doing well lately that sub 500 EST one certainly catches attention for sure! I was hoping Blessing2 to come with and EST, if EST112 is on that track, with moondrop class linear coherence, that must be a bang for buck!


Nachmanowicz said:


> One thing I loved about my Image S4 was noise isolation, specially when I used the fat tips. Miracle I was never ran over by a car while wearing it. Right now during the pandemic its not much of an issue but once Im back in the streets, noice isolation will be a plus.
> 
> How about the ZSX Terminator (I edited my post later)?
> 
> I won't be able to be tiprolling, since I have no other tips to roll. No customization would be preferred right now, sticking to original cable and tips...


forget about ZST terminator...KZ is well known for jamming things in a house, not a good set unless you have very unique perception. It seems you know beyerdymanic sound, i’d say don’t expect same coharence for many of KZ, DQ6 is not like studio monitor, tonality is great, sound stage wide, but imaging and positioning is tricky, it’s off focus sometime, but that doesn’t hurt to many rock/pop/simple jazz source because the original recordings aren’t packed with that much of positional/imaging info for the first place. I’d say KZ ZAX/ CCA CA16&CKX/ TRN VX has decent coherence among $50usd benchmarks.

Now one hot thing came up yesterday, from coherence enthusiast, Moondrop, Aria(2021), it’s $79, but it may be a potential sub-$100 new benchmark. I would wait to see, if Aria 2021 would proof itself as the benchmark.


----------



## Sebulr

Nachmanowicz said:


> One thing I loved about my Image S4 was noise isolation, specially when I used the fat tips. Miracle I was never ran over by a car while wearing it. Right now during the pandemic its not much of an issue but once Im back in the streets, noice isolation will be a plus.
> 
> How about the ZSX Terminator (I edited my post later)?
> 
> I won't be able to be tiprolling, since I have no other tips to roll. No customization would be preferred right now, sticking to original cable and tips...


The zsx was the last kz, that I bought, I love them. They are tuned just right for me, they have just enough bite in the upper treble, but not quite as metallic as the zs10 pro. The zs10 pro can be tamed by shoving a small bit of foam, under the grill to tame the ba in the nozzle. Then they are also great sounding to me. 

I haven't bought any more kz since, so I can't comment on them, I am tempted by the dq6 though, just to hear a 3 dd set. I have had or have multiple 2dd 1ba sets. But comments suggest they are top notch.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

unifutomaki said:


> I will say that, subjectively speaking, IEMs with lots of treble extension have a certain "wow" factor to them - the moment you put them on, you experience the age old cliche of "hearing details in your music that you never heard before". But if you're looking for something that you'll use on a day-to-day basis, you'll probably want something warmer and smoother. When you're on your way home in a crowded subway carriage after a long day and your head and neck and ears are stiff, the last thing you want is a bright metallic sounding crashy mess.


Agree, it’s more like super sweet icecream, first scoop, “wow this taste good!”, then it starts to hurt your eardrum. Accumulates damages for permanent hearing impairment. For longer term you may look for some more matured curve. Many custom IEMs follow this rule, they tend to lower trebles for calmer listening, because one would use that CIEM till its life(5-10years or longer if properly maintained)


----------



## profusion

Doesn’t hurting your eardrum depends on the volume level?


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Mar 29, 2021)

Alriteeee alrite you won I'll buy the DQ6 ok? Happy? 

hahahah sorry, I overthink these things.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...tore_home.promotePruductList_6000699312888.12
these good to buy or are they like exactly the same ones that I'll get?


----------



## profusion

Waiting for comments after you got them


----------



## AmericanSpirit

profusion said:


> Doesn’t hurting your eardrum depends on the volume level?


True, if low volume, no hurting. Just like having a small scoop of american icecream.


----------



## scratchmassive

Nachmanowicz said:


> One thing I loved about my Image S4 was noise isolation, specially when I used the fat tips. Miracle I was never ran over by a car while wearing it. Right now during the pandemic its not much of an issue but once Im back in the streets, noice isolation will be a plus.
> 
> How about the ZSX Terminator (I edited my post later)?
> 
> I won't be able to be tiprolling, since I have no other tips to roll. No customization would be preferred right now, sticking to original cable and tips...


I recently came to chi-fi from Klipsch S4 and the KZ ZAX blew me away with just the stock tips and cable - there is way more detail without the sibilance I had with the Klipsch (I just thought I had bad hearing!), they sound more spacious and the bass is very nice. Isolation is maybe slightly less though that is better to me.

I also recently got the KZ DQ6 and in my opinion they are almost as good, although the stock tips are not usable and they are larger in a way that is more uncomfortable for my ears. It's like they stick out of my ears so much that the cable lies on my ears in an awkward way, but could just be me. They are half the price of ZAX so if that is important, don't worry as you will still be really impressed compared to the Klipsch.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

scratchmassive said:


> I recently came to chi-fi from Klipsch S4 and the KZ ZAX blew me away with just the stock tips and cable - there is way more detail without the sibilance I had with the Klipsch (I just thought I had bad hearing!), they sound more spacious and the bass is very nice. Isolation is maybe slightly less though that is better to me.
> 
> I also recently got the KZ DQ6 and in my opinion they are almost as good, although the stock tips are not usable and they are larger in a way that is more uncomfortable for my ears. It's like they stick out of my ears so much that the cable lies on my ears in an awkward way, but could just be me. They are half the price of ZAX so if that is important, don't worry as you will still be really impressed compared to the Klipsch.


Yes sorry to say but klipsch iems are things of past. I pulled one of klipsch’s and multi-BA legends Ultimaye Ears TF10Pro the otherday just out of whim, and I was shocked how old it sounded like, even with modern DAPs the oldies sounded like AM radio, and I was shocked I believed that was top-notch sound at a time. Welcome to this new age!


----------



## profusion

I ordered some BGVP tips, im so mad that i cannot enjoy my DQ6, these tips will come in 40days 😂


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Ok I bought it, a seller had it with some 4 extra pairs of tips so I yeah. It was super cheap too. So thats it.


----------



## scratchmassive

I want to also say that in addition to the KZ ZAX and KZ DQ6, I did also splurge on the KZ BA10 and BLON BL03 thanks to the recommendations of this fine forum's members / addiction-enablers.

I just love the BA10s. I am rotating each day between these, ZAX and DQ6. BA10s are seem to have a really nice airiness when I listen to my EDM playlists, although at the beginning they sounded very "metallic". Not sure if the change is due to the fabled burn-in effect or my ears adapting to it. I also love the boxy look and I'm lucky that my ears aren't finding them uncomfortable. 

The legendary BL03 I can't enjoy because I cannot get a consistently good seal in the ear, even though I have tried a bunch of tips including the venerable AZLA Elastecs. I think its the short nozzle preventing a better, deeper insertion to my ears. Oh well, I got 3 of 4 so I am still really happy!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

scratchmassive said:


> I want to also say that in addition to the KZ ZAX and KZ DQ6, I did also splurge on the KZ BA10 and BLON BL03 thanks to the recommendations of this fine forum's members / addiction-enablers.
> 
> I just love the BA10s. I am rotating each day between these, ZAX and DQ6. BA10s are seem to have a really nice airiness when I listen to my EDM playlists, although at the beginning they sounded very "metallic". Not sure if the change is due to the fabled burn-in effect or my ears adapting to it. I also love the boxy look and I'm lucky that my ears aren't finding them uncomfortable.
> 
> The legendary BL03 I can't enjoy because I cannot get a consistently good seal in the ear, even though I have tried a bunch of tips including the venerable AZLA Elastecs. I think its the short nozzle preventing a better, deeper insertion to my ears. Oh well, I got 3 of 4 so I am still really happy!


For short nozzles, how about L-size xelastic? I found it's a good solution to most of the short nozzles because Xelastic holds very well with the contacting face.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

profusion said:


> Doesn’t hurting your eardrum depends on the volume level?


Sure, though the frequency distribution matters. The same SPL at 10kHz will hurt more than 700Hz.


----------



## romasport13

G777 said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't come with a microphone. Unless you can find a separate mmcx cable with a mic.
> 
> 
> I've heard the CCA CSN is pretty good, and it should have an option with a mic. I haven't tried it myself though.


Thank you for your suggestions! In the end, I've bought a Blon Bl-03 for me and a Moondrop Spaceship for my wife (she doesn't like IEMs that goes around the ear)..

CCA CSN and KZ DQ6 seems very promise, but since I had those issues with KZ ZSN, I was a little afraid to purchase something that may have peaks in treble. I hope I haven't make a mistake (again) lol

I have some spare memory foams tips from KZ: (KZ Foam tips Memory sponge sleeve into earphone type headphones to enhance bass memory earplugs For KZ ZAX ZSX ED9 ZS10 PRO ZSTX|Earphone Accessories| - AliExpress)

Do you guys think it's good to use with the Blon? Should I buy another type of tips to improve sound and fit? What about the cable?


----------



## romasport13

unifutomaki said:


> TRN TA1. Warm, lush, non-fatiguing, sufficient detail, comfortable, affordable.


It seems pretty good! Never heard of them before, but it does not come with a mic, unfortunately. There are some alternative cables that I could buy to solve this problem, but the total price would be higher than I would expect. I have bought a Blon Bl03 for a great price, lower than the TRN TA1 alone!


----------



## JEHL

romasport13 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! In the end, I've bought a Blon Bl-03 for me and a Moondrop Spaceship for my wife (she doesn't like IEMs that goes around the ear)..
> 
> CCA CSN and KZ DQ6 seems very promise, but since I had those issues with KZ ZSN, I was a little afraid to purchase something that may have peaks in treble. I hope I haven't make a mistake (again) lol
> 
> ...


I use AZLA Sednaearfitlight on mine because of the extra long stem and mushroom like shape, I THINK KZ starlines flipped may be even better but I don't own them atm.


----------



## JEHL

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you are not the fan of soft/natural non-fatiguing moondrop’s VDSF(Diffusion Field harman natural) yes, there are many with more energy and punches /sparkles. As DUNU is doing well lately that sub 500 EST one certainly catches attention for sure! I was hoping Blessing2 to come with and EST, if EST112 is on that track, with moondrop class linear coherence, that must be a bang for buck!
> 
> forget about ZST terminator...KZ is well known for jamming things in a house, not a good set unless you have very unique perception. It seems you know beyerdymanic sound, i’d say don’t expect same coharence for many of KZ, DQ6 is not like studio monitor, tonality is great, sound stage wide, but imaging and positioning is tricky, it’s off focus sometime, but that doesn’t hurt to many rock/pop/simple jazz source because the original recordings aren’t packed with that much of positional/imaging info for the first place. I’d say KZ ZAX/ CCA CA16&CKX/ TRN VX has decent coherence among $50usd benchmarks.
> 
> Now one hot thing came up yesterday, from coherence enthusiast, Moondrop, Aria(2021), it’s $79, but it may be a potential sub-$100 new benchmark. I would wait to see, if Aria 2021 would proof itself as the benchmark.


I call my favorite signature, The zero upper mid bleed. So far I've never seen this outside of the ARC Pollux.


----------



## profusion

romasport13 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions! In the end, I've bought a Blon Bl-03 for me and a Moondrop Spaceship for my wife (she doesn't like IEMs that goes around the ear)..
> 
> CCA CSN and KZ DQ6 seems very promise, but since I had those issues with KZ ZSN, I was a little afraid to purchase something that may have peaks in treble. I hope I haven't make a mistake (again) lol
> 
> ...



I do not think DQ6 has big treble peaks at all, and it is suitable for a treble-sensitive person and has worm rounded sig. But I do not know how they are comparing to bl03, From what I read they are quite a different signature? Correct me if I'm wrong (also interested in this comparison)?


----------



## Nachmanowicz

I wish mine would get here asap so I could give you my impressions. But best case scenario it will be a month =(


----------



## profusion (Mar 29, 2021)

I have dq6 (dont have blon 03 to compare), sadly I will wait as you for the better quality tips I ordered from BGVP as the stock white tips are trash and the bass quality is decreased by them. And the cheap ali chipping will be more than a month =( . Tries some tip-roll-of from KZ, did not work as well....


----------



## RikudouGoku

I have ordered the DQ6 so I will report back with my impressions and review if it deserves it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 29, 2021)

profusion said:


> I do not think DQ6 has big treble peaks at all, and it is suitable for a treble-sensitive person and has worm rounded sig. But I do not know how they are comparing to bl03, From what I read they are quite a different signature? Correct me if I'm wrong (also interested in this comparison)?


For DQ6 it's hiccups and rough surface on treble I'd say, It's noticeable on guitar plucks & with string instruments. it's more of rough imaging compare to crisp tuned Heart Mirror / Starfield(and it seems like Moondrop Aria 2021 will be similar), but it's forgettable and on some occasions that roughness actually helps to play old recordings astonishingly "touching". The sound of DQ6 is like "Old pair of JBL/Marshalls in a small live house". DQ6 plays perfect tone with  Nirvana's Nevermind album. 
The roughness jammed with old recordings = sweet spot hitter.


Also that roughness seemed phasing away as I burn DQ6 over 100 hours, now it's almost gone and makes DQ6 very nice and lively sounding IEM that could even play Yoyoma's unaccompanied cello suites.


----------



## Barndoor

Which of the BGVP tips do you guys recommend to buy or avoid.
I ordered a DQ6 a few weeks ago and am expecting delivery today. My first sub$100 Chi-fi IEM.

Am probably going to put another Ali order in today.
Currently in my basket:
Blon BL03
Tripowin TC01
XINHS QDC cable for DQ6
16 x BGVP - 1 of each size and model.

All comes to AU$118 (about US$91)





Any other eartip recommendations worth adding to my order from Ali?


----------



## slex

Barndoor said:


> Which of the BGVP tips do you guys recommend to buy or avoid.
> I ordered a DQ6 a few weeks ago and am expecting delivery today. My first sub$100 Chi-fi IEM.
> 
> Am probably going to put another Ali order in today.
> ...


Newbee Silicon Tips!☺️


----------



## profusion

Did BL03 after those all-time worth it? And is mostly it worth it for EDM? As I have a new toy (DQ6) I can pass, and wait for something different and new in the near future but just wondering about these 03 that everybody talks about a long time ago?


----------



## Barndoor

DQ6 has arrived. 
Stock tips are in the trash already! 
Shoved on some inverted generic silicones for now. 
Out of the box they sound a lot more controlled than I was expecting. Bodes well for what will sound like  after burn in.


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 30, 2021)

profusion said:


> Did BL03 after those all-time worth it? And is mostly it worth it for EDM? As I have a new toy (DQ6) I can pass, and wait for something different and new in the near future but just wondering about these 03 that everybody talks about a long time ago?



It is good if you can get a good fit.
Most folks find the nozzle too short with the stock tips. The cable earhook is also very stiff and tends to yank the IEM out of the ear. So we have to resort to spending more money to get aftermarket longer nozzle eartips or do spacer mods or even buy aftermarket cables.

So the BLON BL-03 is closer to $40 - 50 USD with aftermarket tips and cables.

BLON BL-03 has very good tonality and timbre, harmanish with midbass bump. Technicalities like instrument separation, details, imaging are not that great. I find it has a too slow and bloated bass for EDM, but YMMV. I prefer the BLON BL-03 for slower genres with less complex instrumentation/riffs, and for genres that incorporate a lot of acoustic instruments. I know quite a lot are heralding the BLON BL-03 as a giant killer, but the bloated bass, crap fit and poor technicalities hold it back from being a giant killer, at least that's my 2 cents.



The newer BLONs are better in my book:
1) BLON BL-05S (not to be confused with the shouty BLON BL-05) has a tamer midbass and better technicalities. Fit is better too. Only thing is the colour is ugly.

2) BLON BL-01 - brighter than the BL-03, also has fit issues, but has slightly better technical performance than the BL-03. I would call it a marginal upgrade over the BL-03.


----------



## speedfiend

Barndoor said:


> DQ6 has arrived.
> Stock tips are in the trash already!
> Shoved on some inverted generic silicones for now.
> Out of the box they sound a lot more controlled than I was expecting. Bodes well for what will sound like  after burn in.


May want to toss the stock cable in the trash too... haha. I find the DQ6 needs a cable with a bit more copper to tone down that 6K peak, and it really excels running balanced into a DAC with a bit of power.


----------



## Barndoor

Cable will have to do for the moment until new one comes. 
Not got a balanced set up, but am amping


----------



## profusion

baskingshark said:


> 1) BLON BL-05S (not to be confused with the shouty BLON BL-05) has a tamer midbass and better technicalities. Fit is better too. Only thing is the colour is ugly.



Actually, I like the candy-retro color


----------



## seanwee

scratchmassive said:


> I recently came to chi-fi from Klipsch S4 and the KZ ZAX blew me away with just the stock tips and cable - there is way more detail without the sibilance I had with the Klipsch (I just thought I had bad hearing!), they sound more spacious and the bass is very nice. Isolation is maybe slightly less though that is better to me.
> 
> I also recently got the KZ DQ6 and in my opinion they are almost as good, although the stock tips are not usable and they are larger in a way that is more uncomfortable for my ears. It's like they stick out of my ears so much that the cable lies on my ears in an awkward way, but could just be me. They are half the price of ZAX so if that is important, don't worry as you will still be really impressed compared to the Klipsch.


All klipsch iems i've heard before are just terrible sounding. A lot of stock earphones sound better.


----------



## 4ceratops (Mar 30, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Which of the BGVP tips do you guys recommend to buy or avoid.
> I ordered a DQ6 a few weeks ago and am expecting delivery today. My first sub$100 Chi-fi IEM.
> 
> Am probably going to put another Ali order in today.
> ...


Tripowin TC-01 works very well with SpinFit CP100.


----------



## JEHL (Mar 30, 2021)

profusion said:


> Did BL03 after those all-time worth it? And is mostly it worth it for EDM? As I have a new toy (DQ6) I can pass, and wait for something different and new in the near future but just wondering about these 03 that everybody talks about a long time ago?


BL-03 is my only IEM.

Fit is like ultra finicky. Not impossible to get a good fit, but even with the AZLA Sednaearfitlight I have to wiggle for anywhere from 10 to 20 seconds before I can feel the airtight seal. When achieved however, it's bass extends FAR greater than most people give it credit. I remember Aminus calling its subbass nonexistent but I can hear the lowest audible octave with zero struggle. You may also have spare starlines from other KZs for this purpose. 

Most people would probably tell you to get an aftermarket cable for it, but it's always possible to trim the ear guide, the cable's big offender.

Filter is also terrible. It likes to absorb humidity. So if you ever experience channel imbalance, check this. 

Even with all of those addressed, its claim to fame is the tuning and the tuning only. If soundstage and imaging are priorities. TURN AWAY NOW! I've tip rolled, cable rolled, filter rolled, played around with the air intake which is right next to the connector for some reason, EQ'd... Many things improved except this one. 

I think in the end the BL-03 has been kind of a niche IEM and time has reduced it to a smaller niche. Yet no would be BLON killer kills it's niche... Being a vintage sounding IEM.

I think BL-03 will always be remembered as the pleasantness above all else. Those asking for technicalities look elsewhere.

I Think QKZ VK4 may be worth considering if you re into pleasantness above all kind of IEM but I don't own this.


----------



## romasport13

Ok, guys... couldn't resist the urge to test another IEM, specially with the Ali sale going on. Just bought a DQ6 too. I don't know what I am gonna do with so many IEMs lol


----------



## profusion

DQ6 are a must


----------



## xanlamin (Mar 30, 2021)

Give away some to the less fortunate and needy people in your community and let them enjoy some good music.


----------



## romasport13

xanlamin said:


> Give away some to some less fortunate and needy people in your community and let them enjoy some good music.


Absolutely agree with you. In this case, I will introduce some quality gear to family members. I just need to be assured which IEMs will stay and which gonna leave before take action.


----------



## ChopChop

Hey,
I am about to buy the DQ6 on *aliexpress*, should I get it with the "KZ oxygen free copper cable" or should I buy another cable ?
I have some spare tips around here from the  kz zs3, vivo xe800, musicmaker kk ting, jbl tune120 and I also have starline and spirals.
Would any of these work well with the qd6 ?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

ChopChop said:


> Hey,
> I am about to buy the DQ6 on *aliexpress*, should I get it with the "KZ oxygen free copper cable" or should I buy another cable ?
> I have some spare tips around here from the  kz zs3, vivo xe800, musicmaker kk ting, jbl tune120 and I also have starline and spirals.
> Would any of these work well with the qd6 ?


OFC(oxygen free copper) is kinda old school, you better find OCC cables. KZ Is known to have their corporate affiliates such as CCA, and you probably would more likely to look at Tripowin(another KZ family)’s cable for the upgrades. Very reasonable and it does what it supposed to.


----------



## romasport13

Can you recommend some good ear tips for the Blon Bl03, DQ6 and Moondrop Spaceship? 

I see that BGVP has some prettty (and cheap) ones and so Spinfit (not so cheap, though) but there are so many different models that I am really lost. I just want to have a better and comfort fit without paying much, nothing so fancy.

Besides ear tips, do you think I (as a newbie) need to exchange cables as well?


----------



## RikudouGoku (Mar 30, 2021)

romasport13 said:


> Can you recommend some good ear tips for the Blon Bl03, DQ6 and Moondrop Spaceship?
> 
> I see that BGVP has some prettty (and cheap) ones and so Spinfit (not so cheap, though) but there are so many different models that I am really lost. I just want to have a better and comfort fit without paying much, nothing so fancy.
> 
> Besides ear tips, do you think I (as a newbie) need to exchange cables as well?


Start with getting a tip collection, cables are the last priority IMO.

Radius Deep mount
Elecom EHP-CAP20
Final Audio Type E

Those 3 are my favorite tips, more info in my tip ranking page in my database.


----------



## Podster

romasport13 said:


> Absolutely agree with you. In this case, I will introduce some quality gear to family members. I just need to be assured which IEMs will stay and which gonna leave before take action.



Well this decision for me is based a lot on cost vs. appreciation when the majority of my family thinks I'm half off my rocker anyway  (I mean in regards to my audio obsession, maybe even some other topics but let's not stray to far with family ) Yet however some who have been in that boat (after I gifted them) will often give me that ah-ha look after I catch them tapping a toe to whatever's on that they seem to be enjoying LOL

This thread topic has me thinking with all the great sub $100 offerings these days a poll should be run and populated by iem's in cost increments of $10 or at least $20, love to see group impressions when it breaks down by ROI Of course we also know everyone hears them just a little differently albeit some of us get close sometimes

Honestly there are some fine budget Chi-Fi offerings from $8 to $99 which would make an awesome pole


----------



## romasport13

RikudouGoku said:


> Start with getting a tip collection, cables is the last priority IMO.
> 
> Radius Deep mount
> Elecom EHP-CAP20
> ...


Thanks, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 30, 2021)

Podster said:


> Well this decision for me is based a lot on cost vs. appreciation when the majority of my family thinks I'm half off my rocker anyway  (I mean in regards to my audio obsession, maybe even some other topics but let's not stray to far with family ) Yet however some who have been in that boat (after I gifted them) will often give me that ah-ha look after I catch them tapping a toe to whatever's on that they seem to be enjoying LOL
> 
> This thread topic has me thinking with all the great sub $100 offerings these days a poll should be run and populated by iem's in cost increments of $10 or at least $20, love to see group impressions when it breaks down by ROI Of course we also know everyone hears them just a little differently albeit some of us get close sometimes
> 
> Honestly there are some fine budget Chi-Fi offerings from $8 to $99 which would make an awesome pole


Interesting!

testing poll code:
[POLL]
- KZ DQ6
- Empire Ears Odin
[/POLL]

[Edit] looked up head-fi's forum software XenForo, it seems Poll is only available thru posting new thread. Will work on it in the future.


----------



## Podster (Apr 3, 2021)

romasport13 said:


> Thanks, I'd appreciate that.


Indeed a better cable is useless without a good sealing tip for sure!

I'll add a few as well that work well in my ears but really you never know what tip is best unless you try a few as mentioned on rare occasion an iem maker nails it LOL I've also found even my favorite tips don't work just because you like them its how they work with the shape of any particular iem's shell against your ear

I actually have good luck with KZ's Starline tips even with some far more expensive iem's than KZ's.
Old School Whirlwinds (been some stiff knock-offs happening of late)!
Of course one of my tried and true are the Auvio's and even with those the iem dictates if it's a green core large or blue core medium Have fun on your mission Jim, this tape will self destruct in 5 seconds

That's a great start @AmericanSpirit, I'm sure this community can even branch out from those three main Chi-Fi budget masters (not sure if KZ/CCA should not even be considered one in the same)  Depending on how long some of these members have been around they may throw in some crazy names like Havi, Brainwavz, Fidue, S3nf3r, NICE, Hidizs, Zero, Audiosense, Klipsch, Senn, Alpha Delta, some compoany named FiiO, MoonDrop, KBEar, JVC, Tin, TFZ, Ostry, BGVP, Dunu even has some decent entry stuff highly overlooked because higher end trounced them! ReMax, LZ, Smabat, 1More, NF, Shanling, Kinera, Zircon, HiFiMan, TANCHJIM and really this list could go on if some defunct manufacturers were still going. Dang, how in the devil did I almost forget Sony As you can see this could be a big list


----------



## ChopChop

AmericanSpirit said:


> OFC(oxygen free copper) is kinda old school, you better find OCC cables. KZ Is known to have their corporate affiliates such as CCA, and you probably would more likely to look at Tripowin(another KZ family)’s cable for the upgrades. Very reasonable and it does what it supposed to.


IDK if what I am finding are the correct cables.
Can you give me some links ?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 30, 2021)

ChopChop said:


> IDK if what I am finding are the correct cables.
> Can you give me some links ?


like these
https://www.linsoul.com/collections/accesories/products/tripowin-zonie
oops it's not OCC though. Very very soft and comfortable cable. (I recall it was qdc style and I had it with 2.5mm balanced out). The ear-tip I'm using with DQ6 is M-size AZLA Xelastec you can also find from linsoul's store.
https://www.linsoul.com/products/azla-sednaearfit-xelastec


----------



## profusion (Mar 30, 2021)

ChopChop said:


> Hey,
> I am about to buy the DQ6 on *aliexpress*, should I get it with the "KZ oxygen free copper cable" or should I buy another cable ?
> I have some spare tips around here from the  kz zs3, vivo xe800, musicmaker kk ting, jbl tune120 and I also have starline and spirals.
> Would any of these work well with the qd6 ?


I ordered these for my DQ6, to be honest, I do not believe in cables and never have more than stock ones, but let's see maybe I'm wrong, I just like how they looked  (newbie here)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001747993321.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001208562098.html
PS. as a rule of mine -  I will not pay more for cable than the IEM itself so these are just ok for my DQ6


----------



## romasport13

Podster said:


> Well this decision for me is based a lot on cost vs. appreciation when the majority of my family thinks I'm half off my rocker anyway  (I mean in regards to my audio obsession, maybe even some other topics but let's not stray to far with family ) Yet however some who have been in that boat (after I gifted them) will often give me that ah-ha look after I catch them tapping a toe to whatever's on that they seem to be enjoying LOL
> 
> This thread topic has me thinking with all the great sub $100 offerings these days a poll should be run and populated by iem's in cost increments of $10 or at least $20, love to see group impressions when it breaks down by ROI Of course we also know everyone hears them just a little differently albeit some of us get close sometimes
> 
> Honestly there are some fine budget Chi-Fi offerings from $8 to $99 which would make an awesome pole


That's a great ideia! When I use my KBEAR Stellar and think it's a 2/3 USD earbud I'm always amazed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Interesting!
> 
> testing poll code:
> [POLL]
> ...


You can make a poll using this though: https://www.strawpoll.me/


----------



## romasport13

RikudouGoku said:


> Start with getting a tip collection, cables are the last priority IMO.
> 
> Radius Deep mount
> Elecom EHP-CAP20
> ...


I see that I can only get the spinfits from your list on AliExpress.


----------



## Podster

romasport13 said:


> That's a great ideia! When I use my KBEAR Stellar and think it's a 2/3 USD earbud I'm always amazed.



Yeah, I have that same feeling when going back to my Havi B3 Pro's, or Sony 755's and Shure 215's even with all three having different signatures and source requirements to really reach their potential


----------



## RikudouGoku

romasport13 said:


> I see that I can only get the spinfits from your list on AliExpress.


I get most of my tips from amazon japan.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> You can make a poll using this though: https://www.strawpoll.me/


Thanks senpai!👍


----------



## romasport13

Unfortunately, that's not an option for me. Either Aliexpress or Banggood are the ones I can buy from.


----------



## profusion

RikudouGoku said:


> I get most of my tips from amazon japan.



Shipping to EU will be like for a new IEM, isn't it?


----------



## RikudouGoku

profusion said:


> Shipping to EU will be like for a new IEM, isn't it?


Nope, it costs around 10 usd for me (to sweden) and they ship with dhl express. I just order multiple products at once to make the shipping cost less painful.


----------



## profusion

DHL express for 10$ to EU country for multiple items - sounds like a dream to me, can you share a link with shipping info?


----------



## RikudouGoku

profusion said:


> DHL express for 10$ to EU country for multiple items - sounds like a dream to me, can you share a link with shipping info?


https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B01M9E1OOT
https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B0756QMLKT
https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B00SCDV9UC

Here is how much it cost for me:


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Mar 30, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B01M9E1OOT
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B0756QMLKT
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/-/en/gp/product/B00SCDV9UC
> 
> Here is how much it cost for me:


I have amazon jp’s prime membership, and frequently buying from them for hardcopy manga/any japan-exclusives, amazing part is that when I order on Friday, it most likely will arrive on Tuesday. 2-3day trans-pacific shipping👍 I quit jp prime membership due to some other personal reasons, but still have same shipping speed, For books its heavy so they charge 50USD for like 10-20books, but still its cheaper/faster than purchasing from Domestic importers. Last time, I ordered panasonic’s 2021 model (not even available in US, and cost 2x the original cost) of air purifier, it also arrived in days.. Amazon jp rocks.


----------



## profusion

I hardly used amazon jp, as I from 10 years travel there each year, last year I couldn't for the first time, we all know why, this year probably too, I miss Japan 

Maybe will try amazon after all....


----------



## majki84

Hi. I need some new earphones. Still hesitating between wired and wireless. Budget lets say 50 usd (maybe up to 60 or more if it's worth it). I like warm sound (i like deep bass, because I have speakers Logitech Z-5500 at home with big subwoofer and I kind of used to this signature) for electronic music, trance, club, pop, rock (in this order). I listen to music when biking (must not fall of easily) and commuting. Besides good sound quality, good sound isolation is a must and comfort. I had CCA C10 and was pretty happy with them (very clear sound, detailed and pretty good bass), besides comfort. I needed to adjust them in ear every couple of minutes (eventually I gave them to my gf coz she dameged her pair of C10). Is there any wireless earphones with that kind of sound quality and price range and 4h+ life? I also had SoundMAGIC e10, senheiser C300 II, akg k518 dj. I looked towards kz zax, dq6, csn, resin, soundpeats sonic, cca c12, lenovo neckband wireless, 1more triple driver e1001bt, edifier x3 tws, blon bl03, jabra elite 65t.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Tonymac136

majki84 said:


> Hi. I need some new earphones. Still hesitating between wired and wireless. Budget lets say 50 usd (maybe up to 60 or more if it's worth it). I like warm sound (i like deep bass, because I have speakers Logitech Z-5500 at home with big subwoofer and I kind of used to this signature) for electronic music, trance, club, pop, rock (in this order). I listen to music when biking (must not fall of easily) and commuting. Besides good sound quality, good sound isolation is a must and comfort. I had CCA C10 and was pretty happy with them (very clear sound, detailed and pretty good bass), besides comfort. I needed to adjust them in ear every couple of minutes (eventually I gave them to my gf coz she dameged her pair of C10). Is there any wireless earphones with that kind of sound quality and price range and 4h+ life? I also had SoundMAGIC e10, senheiser C300 II, akg k518 dj. I looked towards kz zax, dq6, csn, resin, soundpeats sonic, cca c12, lenovo neckband wireless, 1more triple driver e1001bt, edifier x3 tws, blon bl03, jabra elite 65t.
> Any suggestions?



Blon BL03 will be a no. Simply not enough detail or space to make trance sound at its best. I'd go for the BL05S over the 03 as an allrounder any day (especially as your setup sounds like you like a weighty presentation)
DQ6 sounds good, but I find it has a few tonal weirdnesses at various frequencies.
ZAX is a good allrounder, doesn't really excel at much but it's easy to drive and doesnt have any weaknesses that I can think of.
KBEar KS1 is a good alternative to the DQ6 - it has a really likeable interpretation of reverb, not bad technicalities and a fun light v shaped signature with slightly recessed mids. Comes alive with tip rolling and a cable though.
TWS wise, i've not heard any of the ones you mention but KZ Z1 sounds great if you don't mind dropping to maybe 2 and a half hours battery life, and Soundpeats Truengine sound good but might be a bit lacking in bass.


----------



## profusion (Mar 31, 2021)

majki84 said:


> Hi. I need some new earphones. Still hesitating between wired and wireless. Budget lets say 50 usd (maybe up to 60 or more if it's worth it). I like warm sound (i like deep bass, because I have speakers Logitech Z-5500 at home with big subwoofer and I kind of used to this signature) for electronic music, trance, club, pop, rock (in this order). I listen to music when biking (must not fall of easily) and commuting. Besides good sound quality, good sound isolation is a must and comfort. I had CCA C10 and was pretty happy with them (very clear sound, detailed and pretty good bass), besides comfort. I needed to adjust them in ear every couple of minutes (eventually I gave them to my gf coz she dameged her pair of C10). Is there any wireless earphones with that kind of sound quality and price range and 4h+ life? I also had SoundMAGIC e10, senheiser C300 II, akg k518 dj. I looked towards kz zax, dq6, csn, resin, soundpeats sonic, cca c12, lenovo neckband wireless, 1more triple driver e1001bt, edifier x3 tws, blon bl03, jabra elite 65t.
> Any suggestions?



I have c10, c12 and dq6.

c12 and dq6 are better than c10 (which I find too warm to muddy). It depends on what you want - if you deed more clear, microdetails, get the c12 (little more aggressive but no treble problems), if you need more bodied full bass, and smooth rich mids get DQ6 (more smooth iem). I cannot tell which is better like them both but they are better than c10 for me. For wireless I'm skeptical - you always make compromise with sound quality unless put a ton of money, maybe (don't know).

PS
c12 and dq6 are both great for EDM and trance I listen mainly too.


----------



## nraymond

majki84 said:


> Hi. I need some new earphones. Still hesitating between wired and wireless. Budget lets say 50 usd (maybe up to 60 or more if it's worth it). I like warm sound (i like deep bass, because I have speakers Logitech Z-5500 at home with big subwoofer and I kind of used to this signature) for electronic music, trance, club, pop, rock (in this order). I listen to music when biking (must not fall of easily) and commuting. Besides good sound quality, good sound isolation is a must and comfort. I had CCA C10 and was pretty happy with them (very clear sound, detailed and pretty good bass), besides comfort. I needed to adjust them in ear every couple of minutes (eventually I gave them to my gf coz she dameged her pair of C10). Is there any wireless earphones with that kind of sound quality and price range and 4h+ life? I also had SoundMAGIC e10, senheiser C300 II, akg k518 dj. I looked towards kz zax, dq6, csn, resin, soundpeats sonic, cca c12, lenovo neckband wireless, 1more triple driver e1001bt, edifier x3 tws, blon bl03, jabra elite 65t.
> Any suggestions?


If you're considering wired, CCA CKX is excellent and can be had for around $50 on sale.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?


----------



## slex

majki84 said:


> Hi. I need some new earphones. Still hesitating between wired and wireless. Budget lets say 50 usd (maybe up to 60 or more if it's worth it). I like warm sound (i like deep bass, because I have speakers Logitech Z-5500 at home with big subwoofer and I kind of used to this signature) for electronic music, trance, club, pop, rock (in this order). I listen to music when biking (must not fall of easily) and commuting. Besides good sound quality, good sound isolation is a must and comfort. I had CCA C10 and was pretty happy with them (very clear sound, detailed and pretty good bass), besides comfort. I needed to adjust them in ear every couple of minutes (eventually I gave them to my gf coz she dameged her pair of C10). Is there any wireless earphones with that kind of sound quality and price range and 4h+ life? I also had SoundMAGIC e10, senheiser C300 II, akg k518 dj. I looked towards kz zax, dq6, csn, resin, soundpeats sonic, cca c12, lenovo neckband wireless, 1more triple driver e1001bt, edifier x3 tws, blon bl03, jabra elite 65t.
> Any suggestions?


TRN BT20S PRO( Wireless Adapter) + CCA CSN or TRN TA1 , less budget Non Pro BT20S ( without charging case).


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?


KZ DQ6 for sure. The Tripowin TC-01 has captured people's attention as well. And the sen fer MT300.


----------



## unifutomaki

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?


TRN TA1


----------



## baskingshark

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?



I guess it depends on your music genre preferences and sound signature preference (eg V shaped, neutral, midcentric, basshead/treblehead etc).

Personally I prefer single DD tonality and timbre, so I would give my vote to the HZSound Heart Mirror.


----------



## Tonymac136 (Apr 2, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?



Blon BL05S. Also, for the price it is going for in a lucky bag at the moment, NiceHCK NX7 Pro has amazing technicalities, though slightly behind the Blon in timbre, note weight and separation it beats it in every other area.

Neither is especially easy to drive, the Blon will just about drive from a phone but opens up and sounds more musical with tighter bass with an amp, and the NX7 Pro is 58 ohm impedance so enough said.

Edit - And if a phone is the source and a good allrounder is needed, ZAX is still worth a shout. Beaten by the NX7 Pro once amped up though.


----------



## 4ceratops (Apr 2, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?


I own in this category KZ ZSX, S....r DT.....6, TINHIFI T2+, Blon BL03, BQEYZ KC2, SMABAT NCO, Re...ext QT2, CCA CA16, BGVP DN2, TRIPOWIN TC-01 and my personal winner as best allrounder is TRIPOWIN TC-01.


----------



## profusion

Are TRN TA1 suitable for EDM?


----------



## seanwee

unifutomaki said:


> TRN TA1


I've only heard bad things about the TA1 though (veiled treble/treble dip). How do you find it?


----------



## unifutomaki

seanwee said:


> I've only heard bad things about the TA1 though (veiled treble/treble dip). How do you find it?


I find its tuning to be pretty much spot-on for smoothness, warmth, engagement and musicality. All of my other IEMs have been sitting untouched on the shelf this week.

Trebleheads would likely criticise the TA1 for having too little treble, but I am certainly not part of that group. In fact it is exactly the fact that the TA1 doesn’t go all out to maximise perceived resolution at the high-end that makes it so enjoyable to listen to. It strikes a neat balance between detail retrieval and not sounding like an ice-pick in the side of one’s head, and I really hope the TA1 isn‘t a one-off experiment for TRN.


----------



## Nimweth

lucasbatista2408 said:


> hey, so...I have been a little out in a while and I've been thinking, what are you guys top 3 chifi under 100usd at the moment?


I would recommend CCA CKX, SFR MT300 and KZ ZAX.


----------



## G777

profusion said:


> Are TRN TA1 suitable for EDM?


I like the DQ6 better for EDM because it more engaging and has better bass extension.


----------



## iCupboard

Hey there. I just stumbled upon the magic of budget IEM's on Aliexpress, and I want to start trying an IEM. Unfortunately, my left ear has an extra cavity because of an operation, so I feel like IEMs are not for me but I want to try anyway with a budget one.  When for headphones, I like neutral headphones, which are leaning to the breathy, shimmery bright side. I really liked the AKG K550 always. What IEM would you guys recommend? I like a good bass extension too, but not one that swallows the mids. Someone in my country reviewed the TD08, which has lots of bass but said to not swallow the mids. Is that a good one?

Also, I seem to really like the "Harman Kardon" curve. is there an IEM that you would suggest?


----------



## profusion

iCupboard said:


> Hey there. I just stumbled upon the magic of budget IEM's on Aliexpress, and I want to start trying an IEM. Unfortunately, my left ear has an extra cavity because of an operation, so I feel like IEMs are not for me but I want to try anyway with a budget one.  When for headphones, I like neutral headphones, which are leaning to the breathy, shimmery bright side. I really liked the AKG K550 always. What IEM would you guys recommend? I like a good bass extension too, but not one that swallows the mids. Someone in my country reviewed the TD08, which has lots of bass but said to not swallow the mids. Is that a good one?
> 
> Also, I seem to really like the "Harman Kardon" curve. is there an IEM that you would suggest?


I just have the green one TD06/08 with gold logo from Tinde... (cant spell it 😂) the sub bas is amaizing also clear mids. Im burning them now. But the sub bass extension just shake my brain lol perfect for EDM
Can you give link to the review?


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> I guess it depends on your music genre preferences and sound signature preference (eg V shaped, neutral, midcentric, basshead/treblehead etc).
> 
> Personally I prefer single DD tonality and timbre, so I would give my vote to the HZSound Heart Mirror.


I know. I was just wondering what you guys like the most in the past few months. what's the hype and all. 

personally I've been thinking about getting the kz dq6. and I've ordered the shozy form 1.1 yesterday. SSP is also on the radar. by the way would you say a s10 could easily drive the ssp or do I need a dac/amp?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok, open heart resin is here.

impression:
Muddy, bass focused, but bass is loose and boomy. Subpar resolution. Make and build is good, I have another full resin IEM that’s Moondrop blessing2, and they are similar in size. Great fit/sound isolatifor me YMMV.

Non fatiguing lo-fi sound maybe good for healing music? Will burn-in and see if any aspect changes. Or maybe entry-level basshead IEM who hates any sort of trebles.
Also, it works as a good hearing degrading gadget to lower your hearing standards, after getting used to this, most of IEMs would sound pretty hi-res.

So far I could only justify the existence of open heart resin only from non-audio perspective.

For the same price, KZ DQ6 is leagues above, and even $7 USD KZ EDX is superior in terms of audio quality.

[Edit1] after 30mintues of out of box, the resolution gets better, the low mid thru upper bass range are something, deeper tone of acoustics guitar sounds unique, as well as baritones, cello, tuba, etc. I can now somehow justify Open Heart Resin as entry-level basshead IEM with great fit and non-fatiguing trebles or any peaks at all(well basically treble doesn’t exist over 10k in this case)
[Edit2] default cable very soft and comfortable, well suited for long term listening. Probably this is the one for laid-back sunday afternoon IEM of playing BGMs for reading. It doesn’t interrupt the reader in terms of, the fit(may vary), cable touch, and micro dynamics of the songs, only macro aspect will be delivered,  in a warm way.

I will most likely will gift this to my parent, who is treble sensitive.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

iCupboard said:


> Hey there. I just stumbled upon the magic of budget IEM's on Aliexpress, and I want to start trying an IEM. Unfortunately, my left ear has an extra cavity because of an operation, so I feel like IEMs are not for me but I want to try anyway with a budget one.  When for headphones, I like neutral headphones, which are leaning to the breathy, shimmery bright side. I really liked the AKG K550 always. What IEM would you guys recommend? I like a good bass extension too, but not one that swallows the mids. Someone in my country reviewed the TD08, which has lots of bass but said to not swallow the mids. Is that a good one?
> 
> Also, I seem to really like the "Harman Kardon" curve. is there an IEM that you would suggest?


Considering your left ear cavity, I believe non dynamic driver IEM with deeper insertion might suite for your with harman curve. Of which I could think of KZ ZAX, slight U Shape with some extra sparkle.


----------



## baskingshark

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I know. I was just wondering what you guys like the most in the past few months. what's the hype and all.
> 
> personally I've been thinking about getting the kz dq6. and I've ordered the shozy form 1.1 yesterday. SSP is also on the radar. by the way would you say a s10 could easily drive the ssp or do I need a dac/amp?



Sorry I haven't tried the SSP. But I've loaned the SSR predecessor and that set is not the easiest to drive, it scales better with amping and can be very thin in note weight when underpowered.

Maybe the rest here who have SSP can advise.


----------



## zenki

Openheart resin is good


----------



## unifutomaki

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I know. I was just wondering what you guys like the most in the past few months. what's the hype and all.
> 
> personally I've been thinking about getting the kz dq6. and I've ordered the shozy form 1.1 yesterday. SSP is also on the radar. by the way would you say a s10 could easily drive the ssp or do I need a dac/amp?



SSP is good, but it all but requires amping to get the best out of it. My Moto G8 Power needs to be cranked way up to get the SSP to a comfortable volume, and the dynamics and technicalities of the SSP rather suffer when underpowered.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

unifutomaki said:


> SSP is good, but it all but requires amping to get the best out of it. My Moto G8 Power needs to be cranked way up to get the SSP to a comfortable volume, and the dynamics and technicalities of the SSP rather suffer when underpowered.


it seems like I really should get a dac/amp aftet all. thanks.


----------



## Tonymac136

lucasbatista2408 said:


> it seems like I really should get a dac/amp aftet all. thanks.



You should. Everyone should. The only acceptable reason for not having one is owning only TWS earphones


----------



## profusion

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ok, open heart resin is here.
> 
> impression:
> Muddy, bass focused, but bass is loose and boomy. Subpar resolution. Make and build is good, I have another full resin IEM that’s Moondrop blessing2, and they are similar in size. Great fit/sound isolatifor me YMMV.
> ...



I also am waiting mine to arrive, but from your opinion they seems to be not good...


----------



## Nimweth

profusion said:


> I also am waiting mine to arrive, but from your opinion they seems to be not good...


That impression is very different from mine.  I consider the Open Heart Resin to be one of the best single DDs in my collection. They improved greatly after 100 hours burn in,  I feel 30 minutes is nowhere near enough to judge. There is plenty of treble on mine but it remains smooth and resolving.


----------



## profusion

@Nimweth, thanks, that give me hope


----------



## Arjey

Does anyone have these RY4S?
https://a.aliexpress.com/_9h8KWI
https://a.aliexpress.com/_9z0mXs
Hope the links work...

Basically I received my KZ EDX and.. I'm not impressed, actually quite disappointed. They sound pretty harsh, little bass and no bass below 20 at all. I've spent a lot of time playing with EQ, they still sound to harsh in higher frequencies for my taste. I should have just searched for a place to get MH 755, or at least Philips SHE-3855.

I've never really tried earbuds (only ever used in ears), was wondering how these are. They seem to have good reviews


----------



## Sunstealer

The RY4S 32 ohm were a nice V shaped set. Clear treble, powerful bass. Earbuds don't fit me well so I let them go. I would suggest the KBEAR KS1 as a nicely tuned V shape IEM.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Tonymac136 said:


> You should. Everyone should. The only acceptable reason for not having one is owning only TWS earphones


any in particular around 50-60 for mobile/pc use? nothing fancy, just to get the work done


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 3, 2021)

profusion said:


> I also am waiting mine to arrive, but from your opinion they seems to be not good...


It needs a burn in, to my feeling, but it’s a basshead IEM which I’m most certain. Average resolution with warm/half dark tonality, non fatiguing for sure, not for critical listening, it’s for afternoon reading sessions, listening is not main focus with this, you will get oblivious about the music after a while. currently burning in for 15 hours. The muddy bass hopefully gets tamed and I would like to see some air.


----------



## SiggyFraud

lucasbatista2408 said:


> any in particular around 50-60 for mobile/pc use? nothing fancy, just to get the work done


For around 20-30 USD I suggest Edifier X3. Great little pair with aptx and good battery life.


----------



## Jitu13

SiggyFraud said:


> For around 20-30 USD I suggest Edifier X3. Great little pair with aptx and good battery life.


I think he meant amp/dac for $50-$60.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> any in particular around 50-60 for mobile/pc use? nothing fancy, just to get the work done


If you mean a dac/amp, then the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro is probably your best bet.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Jitu13 said:


> I think he meant amp/dac for $50-$60.


Gotcha. My bad


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Jitu13 said:


> I think he meant amp/dac for $50-$60.


yes, that's what I meant. 


SiggyFraud said:


> For around 20-30 USD I suggest Edifier X3. Great little pair with aptx and good battery life.


I'm leaning towards the fiil t1 lite tws wise.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

RikudouGoku said:


> If you mean a dac/amp, then the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro is probably your best bet.


thanks. by the way did you really think z04a is a bright iem? it sounds warm and a bit dark to me, and even lacks details. but I find it to be laid back and easy going.


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> It needs a burn in, to my feeling, but it’s a basshead IEM which I’m most certain. Average resolution with warm/half dark tonality, non fatiguing for sure, not for critical listening, it’s for afternoon reading sessions, listening is not main focus with this, you will get oblivious about the music after a while. currently burning in for 15 hours. The muddy bass hopefully gets tamed and I would like to see some air.


Perhaps the difference you are hearing is due to unit variation. The Open Heart Resin did well in the Members' Poll.


----------



## profusion

Nimweth said:


> Perhaps the difference you are hearing is due to unit variation. The Open Heart Resin did well in the Members' Poll.


Where is that poll? I will also put my comments when my arrive. Currently I’m burning TD08 which are from the OEM company that makes also Openheart resins if I’m not wrong.


----------



## Nimweth

profusion said:


> Where is that poll? I will also put my comments when my arrive. Currently I’m burning TD08 which are from the OEM company that makes also Openheart resins if I’m not wrong.


I'm sorry I don't have a link to the results of the Poll. Perhaps some other member can help.


----------



## RikudouGoku

lucasbatista2408 said:


> thanks. by the way did you really think z04a is a bright iem? it sounds warm and a bit dark to me, and even lacks details. but I find it to be laid back and easy going.


Yeah, I didnt like the treble at all on it. It sounded unrefined and very peaky to me. Which is a shame since its bass and soundstage are pretty impressive and do remind me of their flagship (A6/A7).


----------



## Jitu13

lucasbatista2408 said:


> any in particular around 50-60 for mobile/pc use? nothing fancy, just to get the work done


I got my sonata hd pro (amp+dac, around $50 ish in us) and neoteck ntk059(just pure amp, $30 ish) yesterday. First the neoteck has lots of problem with hissing! Especially if your iem is not high impedance (16 ohm iem has lot of bg noise! Especially in high gain, the low gain mode suppresses a lot of noise). Even my er4sr suffer from hiss(small but noticeable) for high gain. There is also hissing when you charge, when you are near refrigerator, movement in the 3.5mm jack (I guess you git the drill)  . But the saving grace is when you are hearing music, I never heard them. Sonata hd pro on the other hand, has no hissing issue. The only problem I face with it till now is that it doesn't play well with my smartphone! For example it doesn't drive my er4sr at all from my galaxy s10e! It does drive other low impedance iem though. I will try the trick of using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack to drive it to highest voltage to see if it solves the issue with my smartphone.
Initial impression: both of them makes the sound from my er4sr sharper. They also retrieves more details. Not sure which one retrieves more. Once I hear them enough maybe I will have a definitive answer. Neoteck also colors the sound a bit (warmer, with more bass). On the other hand, sonata hd pro doesn't color the sound to my ear.
So as was pointed out above, maybe sonata hd pro is your best bet.


----------



## dharmasteve

I have both the Open Heart Resin and the Tiandirenhe td06 with the Bio-Driver. The TD06 has the same resin body as the Open Heart but to me the TD06 is a much better IEM in all respects. Bass has more definition and has more impact, mids are more natural with better timbre too. If you are going to choose between the two I would buy the Tiandirenhe, who are probably the OEM manufacturer of the Open Heart anyway.


----------



## G777

profusion said:


> Where is that poll? I will also put my comments when my arrive. Currently I’m burning TD08 which are from the OEM company that makes also Openheart resins if I’m not wrong.


How does the TD08 sound?


----------



## earmonger

It's not Chi-Fi but for a reference tuning, the secret Adorama email price for the Etymotic ER2SE is $55.

https://www.adorama.com/etyer2se.ht...ium=email&utm_campaign=pricedrop&emailprice=t

Reference means it will NOT have a big basshead stomp (though you can EQ). It will reach way down but will not boost the bass the way Harman does. Ety has the ER2XR for that, but they're $100. 

Also, the Etys are small and you have to insert them deep or hope that the foamies fit you. Works for some people, doesn't for others.  Adorama accepts returns; it costs about $11 for return shipping.   So you'd be gambling that to try them. But if you like the sound and fit, Eytmotic is the OG of IEMs, and that's  a bargain to match any Chi-Fi--and quicker shipping.


----------



## Arjey

Idk, just giving my opinion here.
Neither is very good, but for the price.. this is to be expected. I just want to say that the Panasonic RP-HJE125 (a very popular and cheap pair you should be able to get at nearly any local tech store) with EQ (mostly just a huge dip at 250 and some minor corrections) sounds overall better than the KZ EDX (similar price range, has a lot of good reviews, doesn't live up to the hype imo). I tried EQing the EDX, but everything I try doesn't help much, they don't respond very well to EQing, and it's just a bit too peaky. They sound quite harsh to my taste. If you have sensitive ears I don't recommend them. To much treble, to much of everything above 3-5k, high peaks, and low end is pretty shallow, doesn't go below 20 at all and starts crackling when 50-70 is loud.. :/


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 3, 2021)

Arjey said:


> Does anyone have these RY4S?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_9h8KWI
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_9z0mXs
> Hope the links work...
> ...


I'm with you. I was on the same boat on feeling disappointed with the EDX, until I swapped the copper cables for silver cables. BIG, BIG difference like night and day! If you try your patience and get some silver cables for them, you won't be disappointed! Now, they are one of my favorite budget earphones with nicely textured bass/sub-bass, transparent midrange and nicely extended treble with overall excellent balance and resolution. Since you already have the EDX, just order silver cables for them. Or, if you have some laying around, just swap them for silver ones.

I personally will never understand why KZ didn't just package the EDX with silver cables instead of copper. Sometimes they just don't have the right people tuning these earphones, IMHO.

-Clear


----------



## profusion

G777 said:


> How does the TD08 sound?


I’m burning them till Monday, i will write impressions!


----------



## Jitu13

Arjey said:


> Idk, just giving my opinion here.
> Neither is very good, but for the price.. this is to be expected. I just want to say that the Panasonic RP-HJE125 (a very popular and cheap pair you should be able to get at nearly any local tech store) with EQ (mostly just a huge dip at 250 and some minor corrections) sounds overall better than the KZ EDX (similar price range, has a lot of good reviews, doesn't live up to the hype imo). I tried EQing the EDX, but everything I try doesn't help much, they don't respond very well to EQing, and it's just a bit too peaky. They sound quite harsh to my taste. If you have sensitive ears I don't recommend them. To much treble, to much of everything above 3-5k, high peaks, and low end is pretty shallow, doesn't go below 20 at all and starts crackling when 50-70 is loud.. :/


Well I don't eq, so for me Panasonic ergofit is just a muddy mess. Too much boomy for my test. On the other hand, the slight bright presentation of the edx suits me. I guess people who are treble shy should stay away from edx.


----------



## baskingshark

profusion said:


> Where is that poll? I will also put my comments when my arrive. Currently I’m burning TD08 which are from the OEM company that makes also Openheart resins if I’m not wrong.



Here is the headfi members poll for their favourite IEMs of 2020:

Favourite DD - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-read-the-rules.950854/page-14#post-16168097
Favourite all BA - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-read-the-rules.950854/page-14#post-16168099
Favourite hybrid - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-read-the-rules.950854/page-14#post-16168103
Favourite tribid - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...e-read-the-rules.950854/page-14#post-16168109


This is just a poll of favourite IEMs by consumers, not a gauge of best IEM or best reviewed IEM k.


----------



## profusion

@baskingshark thankd formthe poll nice info! Just curious what “banned IEM” means !?


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 4, 2021)

profusion said:


> @baskingshark thankd formthe poll nice info! Just curious what “banned IEM” means !?



U can look at @Slater 's signature or in this post (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342) for which brands and the reasons for them being banned on headfi.


----------



## ChristianT (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been using the DQ6 since the beginning of this year and they've made it as my daily drivers. Really love their sound with punk & shoegaze which have been the genres I've been listening to the most to lately. Ordered the new CCA Csn on a whim, let's see how they compare to the bunch. I sold most of my *expensive* headphones (>250€) some years ago but love some bargain IEM's and I want to thank you all that got me interested in this hobby again  . Got me feeling in love with music all again with these cheap sets out of a Sonata HD Pro.


----------



## profusion

How are Kbear Lark are compared to DQ6?


----------



## Sunstealer

profusion said:


> How are Kbear Lark are compared to DQ6?


I'm waiting for my DQ6 to arrive but I can tell you that the Larks are a neutral set, slightly treble orientated with very lean bass and a smallish soundstage. Good imaging but not particularly 3D. Better for vocal / acoustic / classical, I would say.


----------



## profusion

Sunstealer said:


> I'm waiting for my DQ6 to arrive but I can tell you that the Larks are a neutral set, slightly treble orientated with very lean bass and a smallish soundstage. Good imaging but not particularly 3D. Better for vocal / acoustic / classical, I would say.


oh than not for me


----------



## danimoca (Apr 5, 2021)

My latest two arrivals were the Blon BL-03 and the KZ DQ6.

In my honest opinion, the Blon's are the better IEM hands down.

The KZ's have a better balanced bass department (in some tracks the Blon's can sound a bit bloated), but that's about it. The Blon's are wider, more natural, more detailed. Everything just sounds "right". The KZ's, even tough not the worst from KZ, are still a bit harsh in comparison. Not as refined.

Build quality and comfort is great with both (at least with me).


----------



## profusion

danimoca said:


> My latest two arrivals were the Blon BL-03 and the KZ DQ6.
> 
> In my honest opinion, the Blon's are the better IEM hands down.
> 
> ...


the 3DD needs at least 100h burn


----------



## trumpethead

danimoca said:


> My latest two arrivals were the Blon BL-03 and the KZ DQ6.
> 
> In my honest opinion, the Blon's are the better IEM hands down.
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing until I tip rolled and got a good seal, and changed cable tripowin Zombie qdc... Now I feel that QD6 excells in every way except sub bass and timber compared to 03.... Both are very good especially considering the cost..


----------



## danimoca

profusion said:


> the 3DD needs at least 100h burn



The only *very* slight difference I'm noticing with burn-in is they're becoming even brighter. 

Either people here absolutely love bright earphones or I'm extremely sensitive. Anyway... my problem is the refinement in general. They sound quite splashy and shouty, comparing them to the Blon's. On their own they're good.

My other hypothesis is the variation between samples is enormous (as has been the case with many of these...).



trumpethead said:


> I thought the same thing until I tip rolled and got a good seal, and changed cable tripowin Zombie qdc... Now I feel that QD6 excells in every way except sub bass and timber compared to 03.... Both are very good especially considering the cost..



I'm expecting a new cable also. We'll see...  

The fit and seal are absolutely fine even with the stock tips (my ears are usually not very picky).


----------



## 1clearhead

danimoca said:


> The only *very* slight difference I'm noticing with burn-in is they're becoming even brighter.
> 
> Either people here absolutely love bright earphones or I'm extremely sensitive. Anyway... my problem is the refinement in general. They sound quite splashy and shouty, comparing them to the Blon's. On their own they're good.
> 
> ...


Believe it, or not, the stock tips gives them that awful overdone bright signature. Try changing the ear tips to aftermarket ones and you should get way better results, IMHO.


----------



## Barndoor (Apr 5, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> Believe it, or not, the stock tips gives them that awful overdone bright signature. Try changing the ear tips to aftermarket ones and you should get way better results, IMHO.


Agree, stock tips are really bad.
Mine hit the trash can within seconds of opening the box.
I have turned some generic silicon tips inside out, which give a wider opening and works really well for me.





These are definitely not a bright earphone, although for me the treble is a bit peaky.
For me the bass is the star of the show and really scales well with powerful sources.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nimweth said:


> Perhaps the difference you are hearing is due to unit variation. The Open Heart Resin did well in the Members' Poll.


Maybe, I’m on 50hours on burn-in, and still got a good hope. I remember seeing OEM’s onsite walkthru video and it was pure mass hand assembling so that unit variance could easily making sense.


----------



## danimoca (Apr 6, 2021)

1clearhead said:


> Believe it, or not, the stock tips gives them that awful overdone bright signature. Try changing the ear tips to aftermarket ones and you should get way better results, IMHO.



The tips do change the sound significantly, reducing treble or increasing bass. However, they still have that unrefinement to them, which I don't like. Everything other than a very good track, makes them harsh/splashy. 

Cymbols on the Blon's are less up front but more distinct and a lot more realistic. On the KZ's they sound more present, but more generic. Again, I repeat this is comparing them to the Blon's. On their own they're good.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Nimweth said:


> Perhaps the difference you are hearing is due to unit variation. The Open Heart Resin did well in the Members' Poll.


what is the member's poll and where can I find it?


----------



## Nimweth

lucasbatista2408 said:


> what is the member's poll and where can I find it?


The results can be found here  thank you @baskingshark 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16277016


----------



## Nimweth

Coming soon: Whizzer Kylin HE01. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## profusion (Apr 6, 2021)

I just burned 50h my TD08. Before leaving them 1 more day. I tried some tracks. I must (and afraid) to say I like them more than my new DQ6.

I listen to some Trance tracks and these are definitely for people who love the bass department. V-shaped, mids and treble are clear. I'm a bit treble peak sensitive so like it!

The bass and sub-bass are the stars where TD08 shines! I feel like on the stage of a concert between huge monitors, and the vibrations go all over my head. And it is no harsh! - imagine velvety liquid chocolate hitting you and you need a spoon more and more 

PS I'm comparing them with what I have so till now these just hit the spot for me!

PS. The resin shell provides great isolation and smooth comfort.


----------



## povidlo

profusion said:


> I just burned 50h my TD08. Before leaving them 1 more day. I tried some tracks. I must (and afraid) to say I like them more than my new DQ6.
> 
> I listen to some Trance tracks and these are definitely for people who love the bass department. V-shaped, mids and treble are clear. I'm a bit treble peak sensitive so like it!
> 
> ...


I have both TD08 and DQ6 as well.

For techno/trance, TD08 is definitely better due to the awesome bass. I use mine with blue (treble) filter, otherwise there's a bass bleed into the mids. Bass is very clean yet powerful. 

DQ6 is flat and has better detail retrieval. It's less sculpted and warm than TD08. Sounds great with rock/jazz.


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> Coming soon: Whizzer Kylin HE01. Looking forward to this one.



Mine will be delivered sometime this week and it looks promising.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 6, 2021)

CCA CSN ($15USD from aliexpress) arrived: 1BA+1DD simple config, wouldn't get this done wrong.
Out of box impressions, bass DD driver needs burn in for sure, out of box it’s muddy and uncontrolled. Except that CSN is one of fine-tuned IEM! Not a typical V-shaped, it’s rather neutral with bass boost.

size comparison to its sibling KZ DQ6,  hard to see but it’s a tad bigger, but overall similar shape & size.

Highly recommended for entry model all-rounder.
-great coherence
-good imaging, good positioning
-OK resolution, need treble extension but it's 1BA after all.
-very warm sounding, I feel it's one of the best tuned CCA tonality, reminds me of a bit budget made  version of CCA CA16 + air pods pro
- average to wider side of sound stage
-CCA/KZ FINALLY DONE SOMETHING WITH ITS CABLE, now it doesn't smell like a chemical plant at all!


Should be a good rival to TRN TA1 (same 1BA + 1 DD) as a coherent little entry model that works for almost any music! Only weakness is rather limited instrument separation, so for congested traffic, it would sound pretty up to its throat. 
Sorry, *Thie Audio legacy 3*... it's hard to justify $120 for 2BA Knowles BA + 1DD..even with those fancy switches...I would just pay $15 and get this CCA CSN. not a huge difference there and here.


----------



## NeonHD (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey guys, I just unboxed the Kbear KS1 (CAD $25) and spent some time listening to them and A/B'ing with my other IEMs. 

So finally as promised (@WendyLi ) here are my first impressions.

*SOUND* 

Overall I'd describe the sound as warm v-shaped (or L-shaped).

Dunno what people are talking about with these having "hollow mids", that is simply the opposite case here. If you want an example of "hollow mids", listen to the TRN M10. The mids on the KS1 are clearly the star of the show. They are upfront, full-bodied and show excellent transparency throughout the entire mid-range.  

The tonality of the mid-range is spot-on and honestly does not differ much from the mid-range on my $150 TRI I3. Personally I think KBear nailed it with the mids.

The low-end is obviously tuned towards fun and boasts an energetic mid-bass response that provides plenty of warmth to the sound without ever bleeding into the mids. The "shape" of the bass is leaning towards plump. EDM lovers will appreciate the bass on the KS1. Again, nothing to complain here.

Everything beyond the lows and mids, however, are mediocre. High-mids are clear and provide clarity to the sound, but their tonality becomes pretty harsh when you crank up the volume. Treble is there, but it is comparatively recessed and only provides rudimentary detail.

*SEPERATION*

Both instrument and frequency separation are actually so well done on here. The lows are very well separated from the mids, and the vocals are very well separated from other instruments that play within the tenor range.

*SOUNDSTAGE*

I was expecting a congested soundstage, but thankfully there is a noticeable sense of three-dimensional staging. It is that sort of spherical stage where sounds just float around your head. Not far-reaching, never "in-your-ear", but just floating a one or two inches away from your head. I think some people refer to this as a "nearfield" stage? Idk.

*VERDICT*

Overall I was not disappointed by the KS1. I'd rec them solely for the mids. Thankfully Kbear played it safe by avoiding any peaky treble and decided to go for a more bass and mid focused sound (which is what most casual users want). These are definitely not bad by any means, but because I am an old school chi-fier who hasn't listened to any of the latest budget chi-fi, I can't give any relevant verdict or comparison, at least for now. If there was anything Kbear should change though, it should be the price as currently CAD $25 isn't that competitive (within the Aliexpress chi-fi market). IMO it's better to lower the price than to improve the sound, because the sound is already acceptable enough for most casual users.


----------



## Jitu13

Anyone compared kbear lark to ks1??


----------



## baskingshark

Jitu13 said:


> Anyone compared kbear lark to ks1??



Very different kettle of fish, when comparing budget hybrids (KBEAR LARK) to single DD like the KS1. But tuning wise they are also different (KBEAR LARK is neutralish bright versus the V shaped KS1).

The KBEAR LARK has better technicalities like clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation. KBEAR LARK has better accessories but can be a bit too hot in the higher treble area for some. Timbre isn't the best when compared to single DD types and there is sibilance. This if assuming the LARK is the retuned version (there was an original release that had a 4K area boost).

KS1 has good organic timbre and tonality, but is bottlenecked at the technicalities department. The mids are also quite recessed with some midbass bleed, so not for mids/vocal lovers, but the treble is safe and non fatiguing/non sibilant. More of a set to sit back and chill to music rather than critical listening or for analytical listening.


----------



## alamnp

profusion said:


> the 3DD needs at least 100h burn


brain burn you mean?


----------



## Jitu13

baskingshark said:


> Very different kettle of fish, when comparing budget hybrids (KBEAR LARK) to single DD like the KS1. But tuning wise they are also different (KBEAR LARK is neutralish bright versus the V shaped KS1).
> 
> The KBEAR LARK has better technicalities like clarity, details, imaging, instrument separation. KBEAR LARK has better accessories but can be a bit too hot in the higher treble area for some. Timbre isn't the best when compared to single DD types and there is sibilance. This if assuming the LARK is the retuned version (there was an original release that had a 4K area boost).
> 
> KS1 has good organic timbre and tonality, but is bottlenecked at the technicalities department. The mids are also quite recessed with some midbass bleed, so not for mids/vocal lovers, but the treble is safe and non fatiguing/non sibilant. More of a set to sit back and chill to music rather than critical listening or for analytical listening.


I guess ks1 has to compete with cca csn, trn ta1, and possibly dq6. While Kbear lark will compete with heart mirror and ssr. I want to buy them all, lol!  I already ordered the heart mirror, do you think kbear lark make sense after that? Also I don't know whether you have the csn or ta1, if you do what about csn vs ks1 vs ta1 (I already ordered csn.)?


----------



## baskingshark

Jitu13 said:


> I guess ks1 has to compete with cca csn, trn ta1, and possibly dq6. While Kbear lark will compete with heart mirror and ssr. I want to buy them all, lol!  I already ordered the heart mirror, do you think kbear lark make sense after that? Also I don't know whether you have the csn or ta1, if you do what about csn vs ks1 vs ta1 (I already ordered csn.)?



Sorry I don't have TA1 or CSN.

But I do think the Heart Mirror (when amped) is an upgrade over the KBEAR LARK in most areas. Both are bright sets, but the Heart Mirror has less sibilance and harshness, and has better timbre. LARK is easier to drive, so depends whether you have any amping on hand though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just ordered bunch of QKZ, some looked interesting like multi DDs. Will have cross review upon arrivals.


----------



## 1clearhead

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCA CSN ($15USD from aliexpress) arrived: 1BA+1DD simple config, wouldn't get this done wrong.
> Out of box impressions, bass DD driver needs burn in for sure, out of box it’s muddy and uncontrolled. Except that CSN is one of fine-tuned IEM! Not a typical V-shaped, it’s rather neutral with bass boost.
> 
> size comparison to its sibling KZ DQ6,  hard to see but it’s a tad bigger, but overall similar shape & size.
> ...


Wait until you burn them in even more! They start sounding a lot, and I mean A LOT better! 
Cheers!


----------



## speedfiend

Just got the TRI Starsea for $90USD. So technically it's now sub $100? It's probably the best sub $100 IEM in my collection as far as reference sound with an elevated bass.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCA CSN ($15USD from aliexpress) arrived: 1BA+1DD simple config, wouldn't get this done wrong.
> Out of box impressions, bass DD driver needs burn in for sure, out of box it’s muddy and uncontrolled. Except that CSN is one of fine-tuned IEM! Not a typical V-shaped, it’s rather neutral with bass boost.
> 
> size comparison to its sibling KZ DQ6,  hard to see but it’s a tad bigger, but overall similar shape & size.
> ...


Do you think a wide nozzle mod able to fix the congestion?
i remember reading in KZ thread that one dude do a wide bore nozzle mod on DQ6. didn't remember the result tough.


----------



## SiggyFraud

dharmasteve said:


> I have both the Open Heart Resin and the Tiandirenhe td06 with the Bio-Driver. The TD06 has the same resin body as the Open Heart but to me the TD06 is a much better IEM in all respects. Bass has more definition and has more impact, mids are more natural with better timbre too. If you are going to choose between the two I would buy the Tiandirenhe, who are probably the OEM manufacturer of the Open Heart anyway.


Do the tuning nozzles that come with the TD06 actually make a difference, or is it just a gimmick?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Do you think a wide nozzle mod able to fix the congestion?
> i remember reading in KZ thread that one dude do a wide bore nozzle mod on DQ6. didn't remember the result tough.


Unlikely, it's customized 30095 BA that CCA CSN is using, its pretty common BA for all Chi-fi series, it has its physical limit, whatever acoustic mod you could've done for tuning, it has the limit. Of which I believe CCA had done to tune the 30095 to its finest for CSN, thus far it can get.

you can find my post here describing the unit composition of notable sub$100 IEMs:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/post-16217502

#30095 is almost universal BA for treble usage.


----------



## dharmasteve

SiggyFraud said:


> Do the tuning nozzles that come with the TD06 actually make a difference, or is it just a gimmick?


I haven't use the nozzles for quite some time....just using the one it came with. The little nozzles are very shallow and I do remember thinking they all sounded much the same. What I would say is the TD06 is a good IEM and looking at what has been said about the TD08 that seems really good too.


----------



## trumpethead

dharmasteve said:


> I haven't use the nozzles for quite some time....just using the one it came with. The little nozzles are very shallow and I do remember thinking they all sounded much the same. What I would say is the TD06 is a good IEM and looking at what has been said about the TD08 that seems really good too.



The tuning nozzles on the Td08 do make a difference to my ears.. I settled for the blue one to calm the bass and give a more balanced quality sound overall.. Ymmv


----------



## WendyLi

NeonHD said:


> Hey guys, I just unboxed the Kbear KS1 (CAD $25) and spent some time listening to them and A/B'ing with my other IEMs.
> 
> So finally as promised (@WendyLi ) here are my first impressions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review! Will you make a video as well?


----------



## Podster

I'm still quite pleased with these Ms. Li


----------



## peskypesky

Podster said:


> I'm still quite pleased with these Ms. Li



me too!!


----------



## alamnp

Podster said:


> I'm still quite pleased with these Ms. Li


me three


----------



## Nimweth

Podster said:


> I'm still quite pleased with these Ms. Li


Me four!


----------



## Nachmanowicz

As it turns out Evergreen actually helped me somehow cause them babies arrived here today, like 9 days after shipping. I'm loving them, the tips are crap and I find 'em a bit uncomfortable, more impressions to come.

Ty so much guys.


----------



## alleroy

Jitu13 said:


> Sonata hd pro on the other hand, has no hissing issue. The only problem I face with it till now is that it doesn't play well with my smartphone! For example it doesn't drive my er4sr at all from my galaxy s10e! It does drive other low impedance iem though.



I know it's quite OT in this thread, but may I ask you which driving problems exactly do you have with S10e? Because I own the same smartphone and I am experiencing similar issues with Hidizs S9, so I would be curious to check if they could be related to output power of usb-c port.

To get back in topic, I just received Smabat NCO. I have been listening for very little time with them, first impression is that bass is too much in evidence for my tastes, but I will wait for more detailed comments.


----------



## Nimweth

alleroy said:


> I know it's quite OT in this thread, but may I ask you which driving problems exactly do you have with S10e? Because I own the same smartphone and I am experiencing similar issues with Hidizs S9, so I would be curious to check if they could be related to output power of usb-c port.
> 
> To get back in topic, I just received Smabat NCO. I have been listening for very little time with them, first impression is that bass is too much in evidence for my tastes, but I will wait for more detailed comments.


After a lengthy burn in the NCO becomes more balanced and the bass tightens up. Give it a bit of time.


----------



## Jitu13

alleroy said:


> I know it's quite OT in this thread, but may I ask you which driving problems exactly do you have with S10e? Because I own the same smartphone and I am experiencing similar issues with Hidizs S9, so I would be curious to check if they could be related to output power of usb-c port.
> 
> To get back in topic, I just received Smabat NCO. I have been listening for very little time with them, first impression is that bass is too much in evidence for my tastes, but I will wait for more detailed comments.


It's a problem with the USB debugging of the galaxy s10e! I get sound once I restart, but the problem pop up after sometime! Then I noticed that my phone is exceptionally slow when I turn on the debugging. So it's a no no rn. I use the Sonata HD Pro with my MacBook pro exclusively now.


----------



## baskingshark

Jitu13 said:


> It's a problem with the USB debugging of the galaxy s10e! I get sound once I restart, but the problem pop up after sometime! Then I noticed that my phone is exceptionally slow when I turn on the debugging. So it's a no no rn. I use the Sonata HD Pro with my MacBook pro exclusively now.



I haven't tried the S10E, but I had some lower end phones previously that couldn't cope with the USB debugging function. Maybe for those phone models, the ram and memory/hardware isn't that great as to use the debugging function, but I have used the Sonata HD Pro on a few newer android phones without issues so far.


----------



## Jitu13 (Apr 12, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the S10E, but I had some lower end phones previously that couldn't cope with the USB debugging function. Maybe for those phone models, the ram and memory/hardware isn't that great as to use the debugging function, but I have used the Sonata HD Pro on a few newer android phones without issues so far.


I don't think the spec is the problem here, as it's the previous Samsung flagship! I guess it's because their software is not right smh. Hopefully it will be better after the next upgrade.


----------



## alamnp

Jitu13 said:


> It's a problem with the USB debugging of the galaxy s10e! I get sound once I restart, but the problem pop up after sometime! Then I noticed that my phone is exceptionally slow when I turn on the debugging. So it's a no no rn. I use the Sonata HD Pro with my MacBook pro exclusively now.


ahhh those time... plugging your IEM to your phone... I stopped doing that after I got my BTR5...

Without BTR5, no listening....


----------



## crabdog

For anyone wondering about the Moondrop Aria I just posted my review (with video).


----------



## r31ya (Apr 12, 2021)

alleroy said:


> I know it's quite OT in this thread, but may I ask you which driving problems exactly do you have with S10e? Because I own the same smartphone and I am experiencing similar issues with Hidizs S9, so I would be curious to check if they could be related to output power of usb-c port.
> 
> To get back in topic, I just received Smabat NCO. I have been listening for very little time with them, first impression is that bass is too much in evidence for my tastes, but I will wait for more detailed comments.


It might be different problem but on topic on USB-DAC dongle,
per my experience with Dragonfly Red with my Redmi note 5 ai, Smartphone USB output power delivery could have problem overtime.

I've been using my phone with Dragonfly Red for quite some time. Then one day, my phone simply suddenly wont be able to power my Dragonfly.
I tried the DFR with my PC and other smartphone, the dragonfly still running fine.
I check my phone and it still charge and have normal battery life. but it simply couldn't power my Dragonfly through my phone USB.
One of my IEM shop (Jaben) note, it could be the smartphone power output went down. it tried to replace my phone usb slot, it didn't have effect.

i ended buying BTR5 to replace my DFR and i thank my phone for breaking down on me.
I run it through bluetooth and its already pretty damn great, its DFR feels veiled compared to the clear BTR5.
after i change my phone and run the btr5 through usb dongle, obviously it sound even better.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

crabdog said:


> For anyone wondering about the Moondrop Aria I just posted my review (with video).


Hey, thanks for your review. How would you rate them against SSP and SSR? Appreciate if you can help me here.


----------



## crabdog

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Hey, thanks for your review. How would you rate them against SSP and SSR? Appreciate if you can help me here.


I love both the SSR and SSP but IMO the Aria is on another level. The SSR, in particular, offers exceptional value but compared with higher-priced IEMs it starts to look more ordinary. Having said that, the SSR and SSP shells are some of my all-time favourites!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

crabdog said:


> I love both the SSR and SSP but IMO the Aria is on another level. The SSR, in particular, offers exceptional value but compared with higher-priced IEMs it starts to look more ordinary. Having said that, the SSR and SSP shells are some of my all-time favourites!


Thanks for your impressions. I'm contemplating a Moondrop IEM but am torn between Aria and SSR/SSP but want to be somewhat confident about Aria before splurging the additional $30.


----------



## 3mocrash

recieved my TC-01's last week and i'm feeling them more than my Blon 03's. Expectional dynamic driver for $50 i'd seriously rec these to anyone on a budget


----------



## Barndoor

I also got the TC-01 about a week ago. Not feeling any love for them here. I find the soundstage to be really small, which makes everything sound congested and unnatural. I don't find the bass to be particularly textured or controlled. 
Overall not find them engaging. 
Only have about 60 hours on them so far, so may improve, but not holding out much hope.


----------



## profusion

How are TRN ta1 vs SSP for EDM and treble sensitive person?


----------



## Nimweth

Another arrival: Whizzer Kylin HE01.
A quick test revealed a very detailed and transparent sound with fast transients. Very promising.


----------



## redguardsoldier (Apr 14, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Another arrival: Whizzer Kylin HE01.
> A quick test revealed a very detailed and transparent sound with fast transients. Very promising.



What a coincidence! I was waiting (impatiently) for Aria to be available at sellers in my country.

And upon further "research" I decided to just go ahead with the already-available HE01 😅.

Got my hands on them just yesterday, and brief listening shows them to be very promising. Punchy bass, detailed treble. Will have to listen more carefully today.

My experience: BL03 (mesh removed), Lark, SSR, Starsea, FA1, (not to mention the few cheap KZ that I think not worth to mention )

Edit: you seem to received the old version with the preformed ear hook though. They removed that from later batches.


----------



## alamnp (Apr 14, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Another arrival: Whizzer Kylin HE01.
> A quick test revealed a very detailed and transparent sound with fast transients. Very promising.


looks so nice...


----------



## alamnp

Barndoor said:


> I also got the TC-01 about a week ago. Not feeling any love for them here. I find the soundstage to be really small, which makes everything sound congested and unnatural. I don't find the bass to be particularly textured or controlled.
> Overall not find them engaging.
> Only have about 60 hours on them so far, so may improve, but not holding out much hope.



After I got KBear KS1, I quickly placed my TC01 in a no touch drawer...

Will bring it out for trips where abuse is 99%.


----------



## profusion

Is there a set for ~30-40$ with the following features:
-great for EDM
-lively and fun engaging sounding
-good bass (but bot basshead, I already have such)
-great mids for vocals
-for a treble sensitive person - these s, sh, and other shouty sibilant stuff are bullets to my brain....
-over-ear, no MMCX

(optional great soundstage)


Still searching for such IEM to say "wow" and stop buying


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

profusion said:


> Is there a set for ~30-40$ with the following features:
> -great for EDM
> -lively and fun engaging sounding
> -good bass (but bot basshead, I already have such)
> ...


KZ DQ6!!


----------



## Barndoor

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> KZ DQ6!!


He already has that one in his signature!
Might help if you tells us what you don't like about your current iems.


----------



## cappuchino

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> KZ DQ6!!


+1

Tip roll is the key for that peaky treble. Try to do it with yours and maybe you don't have to buy a new IEM anymore, @profusion 😁


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Barndoor said:


> He already has that one in his signature!
> Might help if you tells us what you don't like about your current iems.


I have sigs disabled and didn't see that 😬

DQ6 are like cowbell. They enhance the experience and you always need more.


----------



## alamnp (Apr 15, 2021)

profusion said:


> Is there a set for ~30-40$ with the following features:
> -great for EDM
> -lively and fun engaging sounding
> -good bass (but bot basshead, I already have such)
> ...


KBear KS1

if you want to stop buying you have to spend north of $170

try KBear Believe and LZ A7. Just got my LZ A7 my journey buying IEM stops here lol... Believe and LZ A7 are all I need.


----------



## Barndoor

Maybe the iPhone as a source is the issue rather than the iem (I don't own an iphone)?


----------



## alamnp

Barndoor said:


> Maybe the iPhone as a source is the issue rather than the iem (I don't own an iphone)?


No, they just need a good DAC to play high quality music and probably to amp the IEMs a bit more.

any IEMs benefited from power amp


----------



## Twowheeler (Apr 15, 2021)

I guess this is the better thread to ask this question instead of the KZ thread.

I'm in the marked for my first proper IEM's. My current "setup": ATH-M50X, Xiaomi HD Pro. I mostly listen through Spotify and my phone.
I have a very broad taste: Rock, EDM, Classical. I like the sound of the M50X, I think my Hd pro's sound a bit muddy. I remember the first time I listened to my M50x's, and was happily surprised. I know they're not the best, but at the time they started my appreciation for good sound.

I first started on the ZS10 Pro, but after reading some more I landed on wanting the KZ ZSX cause that seems to be an improvement on that. And after that started reading more and more. In other words: I dropped in the IEM hole. Really interesting! Can be a bit overwhelming, which is why I decided to go with KZ for now.

For now I'd like a pair that compliments or at least is on the same quality level as my M50X. I'm not sure what my favourite sound is yet. I need an IEM that can handle most of those genres and can work as my "workhorse" that I always take with me. And that might have some room left for me to learn from and appreciate.

Recently I see the DQ6 a lot too. Especially in this thread. And I guess it's because it's newer.

So my question: DQ6 or ZSX? I'm not planning on buying multiple IEMs yet and don't want to spend more than the ZSX. Price difference is around €12 between the two.

Or maybe something totally different? I've seen TD08 come back in a list too. Or still the zs10pro because it's a bit cheaper?


----------



## profusion (Apr 15, 2021)

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> KZ DQ6!!


Already have them, did not spend many time as I wait for a new cable but I think they have some treble peaks I will not love.....

@cappuchino I'm waiting also tips, so that's why I avoid listening to them aside 10min when unboxing to check if they works...


----------



## G777

Twowheeler said:


> I guess this is the better thread to ask this question instead of the KZ thread.
> 
> I'm in the marked for my first proper IEM's. My current "setup": ATH-M50X, Xiaomi HD Pro. I mostly listen through Spotify and my phone.
> I have a very broad taste: Rock, EDM, Classical. I like the sound of the M50X, I think my Hd pro's sound a bit muddy. I remember the first time I listened to my M50x's, and was happily surprised. I know they're not the best, but at the time they started my appreciation for good sound.
> ...


The DQ6 is pretty good but you'll likely have to replace the tips. The CCA CSN is a similar IEM but they should have a more polite tuning from what I've read. It's cheaper too, but the tips they come with also suck.


----------



## Twowheeler

G777 said:


> The DQ6 is pretty good but you'll likely have to replace the tips. The CCA CSN is a similar IEM but they should have a more polite tuning from what I've read. It's cheaper too, but the tips they come with also suck.


Thanks! I have some tips from previous in-ears, and the seller I'll be buying them from includes foam tips. So that won't be a problem as long as I buy from him. Lucklz or something.


----------



## dharmasteve

profusion said:


> Already have them, did not spend many time as I wait for a new cable but I think they have some treble peaks I will not love.....
> 
> @cappuchino I'm waiting also tips, so that's why I avoid listening to them aside 10min when unboxing to check if they works...


With all my IEM's I only use the stock tips for just a short time to check them. Then I usually use Spiral Dots unless there are fit issues. Over the years I have collected Spiral Dots, Azla Sedna Earfits, and various other tips that can really change the sound of an IEM from torture to pleasure. Of course all people are different so it's good to get a collection of eartips that suit you so that you can get the peak performance for your ears.


----------



## 1clearhead

profusion said:


> Is there a set for ~30-40$ with the following features:
> -great for EDM
> -lively and fun engaging sounding
> -good bass (but bot basshead, I already have such)
> ...


The answer: CCA CSN


----------



## profusion

CCA CSN is quite similar to DQ6; I do not want to be redundant...


----------



## igor0203 (Apr 15, 2021)

Looks like he already has DQ6. You can try Blon 03, I missed whole 2020 of fun because of bad fit. Gave them another chance recently with inverted KZ starlines and I really dig them. They are fine for music you're listening (since I'm also listening mostly trance).
I also have Fiio FH3 but on some tracks, I miss more subbass rumble, I mean I heard it playing it just didn't rumble. Sony XBA-N1 on the other hand is bass monster, it just can't stop rumbling  Especially with some trance tracks from Bixxa or Metta&Glyde is whole new experience


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 15, 2021)

profusion said:


> CCA CSN is quite similar to DQ6; I do not want to be redundant...


The CSN has a lower and rich sub-bass response due to the larger chamber. The midrange is not at all forward and peaky, but it's actually very clear plus smoother. Finally, the treble sounds technically different and controlled because of the excellent tuning CCA did to accomplished this feat. Overall, it's technically better and warmer than the DQ6, while DQ6 is just brighter and peaky towards the upper midrange.

Hope this gives you an idea...

-Clear


----------



## speedfiend

profusion said:


> CCA CSN is quite similar to DQ6; I do not want to be redundant...


TRI Starsea

May end up spending more time listening to the Starsea than the DQ6 though.


----------



## Barndoor (Apr 16, 2021)

speedfiend said:


> TRI Starsea
> 
> May end up spending more time listening to the Starsea than the DQ6 though.


$130 vs $30?

Interesting to hear @profusion current set up.
If listening direct from iPhone then money may be better spent on an dac/amp rather than another set of iems?


----------



## igor0203

IEM's will make much bigger difference than buying dac/amp. Unless stock HD jack on phone is complete garbage but nowadays, they're pretty good especially on iphones


----------



## Barndoor

igor0203 said:


> IEM's will make much bigger difference than buying dac/amp. Unless stock HD jack on phone is complete garbage but nowadays, they're pretty good especially on iphones


I haven't owned an iphone for a long time ( think it was 3S or something), so excuse my ignorance. I thought they ditched the 3.5mm jack, so some kind of adapter is needed.


----------



## speedfiend

Barndoor said:


> $130 vs $30?
> 
> Interesting to hear @profusion current set up.
> If listening direct from iPhone then money may be better spent on an dac/amp rather than another set of iems?


The crappy cable & tip on the DQ6 needs to be rolled to get rid of that treble peak, so it's more like $50. And since I got my Starsea for $90, it's not all that big of a difference to me.

I'd expect @profusion to have some sort of dac/amp set up, even if it's something simple like the ddhifi dongle.


----------



## igor0203

I assume he uses Apple usb-c dongle which is pretty good


----------



## profusion

Barndoor said:


> If listening direct from iPhone then money may be better spent on an dac/amp rather than another set of iems?



My current setup is iPhone 12 + Apple dongle and TD08 which sound great but I still am waiting for better tips for TD08 and DQ6. I'm not going to buy amp or a different player, I prefer to have only a phone in my pockets.


----------



## groucho69

https://www.audioreviews.org/remembering-thomas-wilson-alias-the-hungrypanda-jk/


----------



## AmericanSpirit

profusion said:


> Is there a set for ~30-40$ with the following features:
> -great for EDM
> -lively and fun engaging sounding
> -good bass (but bot basshead, I already have such)
> ...


CCA CSN got good mids, compared to its rivals of DQ6, however there is TRN TA1 which uses highend Knowles brand drivers with $27 price tag, that has good resolution on brighter and cooler side of the sound which should fit very good with EDM. 
My suggestion is to add$10 extra and get TRN VX or KZ ZAX though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for the discount tip on KBear thread, I was able to have my first KBEar Lark for only $17 (vs 29 MRSP) from Amazon.










Out of box impression: Will update as necessary
-Stock ear tip, came with dark and clear silicon, tried M size but it was too V-shaped to me so I changed to L size tip
-1 KBEar customized BA in the nozzle, 1 x 10mm DD
-Sound stage on the narrower side due to its main treble source is the BA placed in its nozzle, but the positive trade-off will be good and "direct" sound pressure that helps to create *better imaging and sound textures.  *
-Sound is in-the-head type except for bass range, this would help vocals to stay forward without interruptions
-Very cooler side of tuning with W-shape on mid-bass and 8k peak and slight 4k peak resulting clear and energetic sound presentation, female vocal gets elevated as a result of this tuning
-Bass range is pretty neutral and flat, nicely balanced! No bleeding into mids.
-8k peak brings good sparkles, yet not too fatiguing, very nicely tuned from a single BA!
-Needs some power to drive compared to similar 1BA+1DD type hybrids
-Coherence / linear phasing: TBD needs some time

VS CCA CSN
-CSN is on warmer and slightly tamed W-shape tuning, wider sound stage
-Lark is more on detail retrieval focus compared to CSN
-CSN/DQ6's XUN driver seemed is a better-textured bass range driver there, although Lark bass driver needs a burn-in

Note:
-The W shape tonality reminds me of UM MEST MkII, although MEST MKII gets its third peak around 6k, vs Lark 8k, I may refer Lark as a grandson of MEST MKII less sound stage. Both good at fun and energetic music reproduction.
-Good at Rock with vocals / Percussions / any upbeat music that does not require sound stage / Jazz trio
-If you like beyerdynamic headphones this one pretty much would fit your flavor, pretty Dry x Fast x Clean x Energetic!

[Not For]  bassheads and/or bassists, baritone oriented players, for those CCA CSN does better on bass line in terms of quantity
[For] Vocalists, Percussioninst

Lark pretty much plays my favorite Yorushika song at top tier among all of my 100+ IEM collections which includes many contenders, that’s quite a statement!



Now I'm interested in Lark 4K version   Lark is very nicely tuned IEM for sure!

P.S. KBEar's premium brand TRI's Starsea incoming (a couple of weeks maybe)


----------



## Barndoor

AmericanSpirit said:


> CCA CSN got good mids, compared to its rivals of DQ6, however there is TRN TA1 which uses highend Knowles brand drivers with $27 price tag, that has good resolution on brighter and cooler side of the sound which should fit very good with EDM.
> My suggestion is to add$10 extra and get TRN VX or KZ ZAX though.


I'm not sure buying new gear is the solution, as we haven't really got to what the problem is with existing gear. 

Whilst not perfect, the DQ6 is very good for the price. I don't own the others on his list.

If not already done so, my advice would be to play around with different tips to make sure that getting the best out of current gear. The stock tips with the DQ6 are really bad, so I really hope they aren't being used! Have they tried foam tips? Not everyone likes them, but they work for me.

If still unhappy with gear then need to try to articulate what it is about each item that doesn't work, so our advice is more focused.


----------



## profusion

Barndoor said:


> I'm not sure buying new gear is the solution, as we haven't really got to what the problem is with existing gear.
> 
> Whilst not perfect, the DQ6 is very good for the price. I don't own the others on his list.
> 
> ...


Yes probably i need to get some tips first. And maybe im in limbo just of wanting new and new stuff wandering howthey will sound, so  i must stop myself somehow....


----------



## profusion (Apr 17, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> there is TRN TA1 which uses highend Knowles brand drivers with $27 price tag, that has good resolution on brighter and cooler side of the sound which should fit very good with EDM.


with hybrids im but afraid as my c12 have some metalic and harsh treble I don't love, so do TA1 have it too?

PS Is the cable and tips of TA1 good or they need replacements?


----------



## G777

profusion said:


> Yes probably i need to get some tips first. And maybe im in limbo just of wanting new and new stuff wandering howthey will sound, so  i must stop myself somehow....


I think you should spend some more time with what you have first, but if you're still not satified I'd recommend the Moondrop Aria. I find that <$50 IEMs all seem have at least one big flaw. The Aria is good all around in my opinion.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> I think you should spend some more time with what you have first, but if you're still not satified I'd recommend the Moondrop Aria. I find that <$50 IEMs all seem have at least one big flaw. The Aria is good all around in my opinion.


Second, it simply has no flaw to nitpick. Overall high standard. Especially @profusion seemed treble sensitive, which makes me to think, BA timbre is simply not the cup of tea. For single dynamic with no harsh treble(HZSOUND heart Mirror does have somewhat very bright treble), I’d pick Moondrop Aria as well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

profusion said:


> with hybrids im but afraid as my c12 have some metalic and harsh treble I don't love, so do TA1 have it too?
> 
> PS Is the cable and tips of TA1 good or they need replacements?


TA1 got very bright sigunature of which I’ve heard from many reviews, I don’t have TA1 though. At least TA1 uses knowles driver of which I have similar one from FiiO’s sub brand Jade Audio EA3, or linsoul’s infamous thieaudio’s legacy 3, they both sound OK with no harsh treble. EA3 and Legacy3 IMO does not worth its price tag so I’d never recommending to anyone though.


----------



## Helmy93

crabdog said:


> For anyone wondering about the Moondrop Aria I just posted my review (with video).
> 
> Thanks for the review.


----------



## Helmy93

redguardsoldier said:


> What a coincidence! I was waiting (impatiently) for Aria to be available at sellers in my country.
> 
> And upon further "research" I decided to just go ahead with the already-available HE01 😅.
> 
> ...


How is the HE01 compared to the BL03.


----------



## Tonymac136

profusion said:


> Yes probably i need to get some tips first. And maybe im in limbo just of wanting new and new stuff wandering howthey will sound, so  i must stop myself somehow....



That's one you and you alone can answer, I'm afraid. If you're spending money you can afford, why not buy more IEMs? Sure it can be almost a false economy when you have 40 sets of $10 ones instead of one set of $300, but it's a fun hobby and you can use different gear for different music or moods. Much cheaper and more compact than collecting full size Hifi...


----------



## profusion (Apr 17, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Second, it simply has no flaw to nitpick. Overall high standard. Especially @profusion seemed treble sensitive, which makes me to think, BA timbre is simply not the cup of tea. For single dynamic with no harsh treble(HZSOUND heart Mirror does have somewhat very bright treble), I’d pick Moondrop Aria as well.


Yes I will spend more time on what I have when my tips arrive for sure! What about the hyped SSP and TA1 are they for treble peaks sensitive person?
PS I will have in mind Aria but probably I will make a pause some months of new purchases and listen what I have to see the overall picture.


----------



## Fabulo

profusion said:


> Yes I will spend more time on what I have when my tips arrive for sure! What about the hyped SSP and TA1 are they for treble peaks sensitive person?
> PS I will have in mind Aria but probably I will make a pause some months of new purchases and listen what I have to see the overall picture.



If you are really from BG i have a pair of Starfield to sell because with my ears they have driver flex


----------



## AmericanSpirit

profusion said:


> Yes I will spend more time on what I have when my tips arrive for sure! What about the hyped SSP and TA1 are they for treble peaks sensitive person?
> PS I will have in mind Aria but probably I will make a pause some months of new purchases and listen what I have to see the overall picture.


SSP is V shaped, not Aria. TA1 simply got hyped due to its low price range offer ($27)for Knowles driver equipped with pretty good tuning. 
Aria will be more of refined tuning of Moondrop’s best seller KXXS($190), Starfield($110), and their single DD flagship, illumination($800). KXXS uses diamond-like carbon diaphragm, where Starfield uses cheaper Carbon Nano Tube(CNT) dynamic drivers which you can now find many of single DD IEMs are using.  Aria uses Liquid Crystal Diaphragm technology which illumination uses, so it’s a budget illumination, note that illumination and Aria is not sharing same drivers though, just the technology.


----------



## profusion

Fabulo said:


> If you are really from BG i have a pair of Starfield to sell because with my ears they have driver flex


For now these are out of my budget. What do you mean about location, after all we are in different countries


----------



## Fabulo

profusion said:


> For now these are out of my budget. What do you mean about location, after all we are in different countries



It's OT, I sent you a private message


----------



## deniska80

Hello everybody. I want to buy cheap iems for my trn bt 20s adapter. I’ve bought blon bl-03 for it but can’t use because of
1. Qdc connectors vs 2pin 0.78
2. Trn adapters pushes blons out of my ears because of it shape and size (um3x and solar ciem fit well)

So I want
-2 pin 0.78
-big or medium size to fit my big ears)
-doesn’t require amp
-price ~ 30-60$
-sound signature similar to blon bl-03


----------



## redguardsoldier

Helmy93 said:


> How is the HE01 compared to the BL03.


Same fun sound, with improved technicality on all ranges.
Tigher bass, with same quantity. Clearer mid & treble, but not leaner .


----------



## chinmie

deniska80 said:


> Hello everybody. I want to buy cheap iems for my trn bt 20s adapter. I’ve bought blon bl-03 for it but can’t use because of
> 1. Qdc connectors vs 2pin 0.78
> 2. Trn adapters pushes blons out of my ears because of it shape and size (um3x and solar ciem fit well)
> 
> ...



you can technically use the BL03 with regular 2 pin connectors. i tested it with my old BT20 with no problem. it does work more ideally and more stable with those QDC type. i use my BL01 with the BT20S Pro using that


----------



## Helmy93

redguardsoldier said:


> Same fun sound, with improved technicality on all ranges.
> Tigher bass, with same quantity. Clearer mid & treble, but not leaner .


Thanks for making things clearer for me. I’m a headphone guy and been through this hobby for 4 years. I’ve tried so many headphones but never tried any hifi IEM. I’m kinda lost in which IEM suits me as there are so many to choose from.
Now, after some digging I’m thinking to choose one of these: Starfield, HE01 or planar pair Audeze isine10 b-stock for $120.
I prefer neutral sounding with little bit excitement in treble region and detail. Also not looking for V shape sounding.
I’m looking for something unique that gives me different experience since they will be my first IEM to own.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Helmy93 said:


> Thanks for making things clearer for me. I’m a headphone guy and been through this hobby for 4 years. I’ve tried so many headphones but never tried any hifi IEM. I’m kinda lost in which IEM suits me as there are so many to choose from.
> Now, after some digging I’m thinking to choose one of these: Starfield, HE01 or planar pair Audeze isine10 b-stock for $120.
> I prefer neutral sounding with little bit excitement in treble region and detail. Also not looking for V shape sounding.
> I’m looking for something unique that gives me different experience since they will be my first IEM to own.


You may consider Moondrop Aria too, technically same level with Starfield, it came out 3 weeks ago


----------



## Helmy93

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may consider Moondrop Aria too, technically same level with Starfield, it came out 3 weeks ago


Yeah, I heard of it. But I thought the starfield maybe slightly better since the Aria is priced at sub $100 category.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Helmy93 said:


> Yeah, I heard of it. But I thought the starfield maybe slightly better since the Aria is priced at sub $100 category.


 it’s more of product life cycle pricing, Aria cuts its cost by outer shell painting, it’s one of sub100 anomaly. Also we need to pay extra attention to this hobby that the many, I mean many of iems performance to price are very scattered. For one of the references, I found this chart pretty much listed a good vision toward value to money.
https://www.audiodiscourse.com/p/antdroid-iem-ranking-list.html?m=1


----------



## deniska80

chinmie said:


> you can technically use the BL03 with regular 2 pin connectors. i tested it with my old BT20 with no problem. it does work more ideally and more stable with those QDC type. i use my BL01 with the BT20S Pro using that


I can’t. the second point doesn’t allow me to do it


----------



## baskingshark

Helmy93 said:


> Thanks for making things clearer for me. I’m a headphone guy and been through this hobby for 4 years. I’ve tried so many headphones but never tried any hifi IEM. I’m kinda lost in which IEM suits me as there are so many to choose from.
> Now, after some digging I’m thinking to choose one of these: Starfield, HE01 or planar pair Audeze isine10 b-stock for $120.
> I prefer neutral sounding with little bit excitement in treble region and detail. Also not looking for V shape sounding.
> I’m looking for something unique that gives me different experience since they will be my first IEM to own.



Coming from headphones to IEMs is quite a big culture shock. IEMs will (in general) not beat headphones in soundstage, the soundstage is more "in your head" for IEMs. But IEMs generally beat headphones in portability, sometimes isolation and also they are generally more drivable than the bigger power hungry headphones.

If you have a good amp, do consider the HZSound Heart Mirror. It is neutralish bright as per your requirements. Good transients, imaging. Soundstage isn't the biggest. It has very good timbre, and is great for vocals in view of the forward upper mids. Thankfully, it balances a very fine line between a forward upper mids and doesn't veer into shouty territory when amped. It sounds meh when under powered, but otherwise I give the Heart Mirror my vote of best sub $100 single DD.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> It sounds meh when under powered, but otherwise I give the Heart Mirror my vote of best sub $100 single DD.


would you say it's treble could bother some or it is not piercing at all? after your description I kind did get interested in them. if you don't mind, how does it compare to ssr?


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 18, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> would you say it's treble could bother some or it is not piercing at all? after your description I kind did get interested in them. if you don't mind, how does it compare to ssr?



I am treble sensitive and the Heart Mirror (when amped) is way within my tolerances. As per the previous post, I really like that the Heart Mirror can thread the fine line between getting a forward great vocals without veering into shouty territory. It is a neutral bright set, and admittedly, there's instances of sibilance and some harshness in the treble in poorly recorded material or at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), but by and large, it is a rare bright set that is suitable for treble sensitive folks, especially if you pair it with a warm amp. If you don't have an amp, please look elsewhere from the Heart Mirror.

In contrast, we see a lot of budget CHIFI boosting the upper mids/treble for clarity to give a perceived sense of details (some might call it fake details even). A lot however, make the mistake of over boosting this area and then the IEM becomes a shrieking banshee and sibilance fest in the upper frequencies, you might have heard some IEMs like that.

The Moondrop SSR is tuned somewhat diffuse-field neutral with an upper mids boost. SSR actually sounds nice at low volumes, but by pumping up the volume a few dB, the 3 kHz area is a shouty ice pick and is too much for me (Fletcher Munson Curve). The SSR has very polarizing reviews for the tonality, and I think this may be due to the different volumes all of us are using it at, and volume levels are typically not mentioned by reviewers or consumers. Not to mention the different sources, tips, hearing health we all have may affect our perception of upper mids/treble in the SSR.

I’ll take the HZSound Heart Mirror any day over the SSR, as the 3 kHz peak and the sibilance on the SSR is a deal breaker for me, YMMV. If you are a low volume listener, then the SSR isn't bad, but the isolation isn't great, so I wouldn't like to use it outdoors.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lucasbatista2408 said:


> would you say it's treble could bother some or it is not piercing at all? after your description I kind did get interested in them. if you don't mind, how does it compare to ssr?


You have HeartMirror($50) or Moondrop Aria($80) now, heartmirror for narrower sound stage and brighter tuning, Aria for wider soundstage and tamed tuning about same with Starfield. If you are treble sensitive, you may pick Aria, if you prefer resolution, you may pick HeartMirror.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> I am treble sensitive and the Heart Mirror (when amped) is way within my tolerances. As per the previous post, I really like that the Heart Mirror can thread the fine line between getting a forward great vocals without veering into shouty territory. It is a neutral bright set, and admittedly, there's instances of sibilance and some harshness in the treble in poorly recorded material or at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), but by and large, it is a rare bright set that is suitable for treble sensitive folks, especially if you pair it with a warm amp. If you don't have an amp, please look elsewhere from the Heart Mirror.
> 
> In contrast, we see a lot of budget CHIFI boosting the upper mids/treble for clarity to give a perceived sense of details (some might call it fake details even). A lot however, make the mistake of over boosting this area and then the IEM becomes a shrieking banshee and sibilance fest in the upper frequencies, you might have heard some IEMs like that.
> 
> ...


thanks for the explanation. I really do need an amp/dac as some iems take advantage from the extra power. as I don't really own any "neutral" iem, I've been thinking about getting one in the the long term. as for now I've been speculating around aria and fiio fd1.



AmericanSpirit said:


> You have HeartMirror($50) or Moondrop Aria($80) now, heartmirror for narrower sound stage and brighter tuning, Aria for wider soundstage and tamed tuning about same with Starfield. If you are treble sensitive, you may pick Aria, if you prefer resolution, you may pick HeartMirror.


actually I wasn't looking for the heart mirror, maybe you were taking about @Helmy93? I was just surprised by @baskingshark opinion about the heartmirror. anyways I am in doubt between aria and fd1.


----------



## Helmy93 (Apr 18, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Coming from headphones to IEMs is quite a big culture shock. IEMs will (in general) not beat headphones in soundstage, the soundstage is more "in your head" for IEMs. But IEMs generally beat headphones in portability, sometimes isolation and also they are generally more drivable than the bigger power hungry headphones.
> 
> If you have a good amp, do consider the HZSound Heart Mirror. It is neutralish bright as per your requirements. Good transients, imaging. Soundstage isn't the biggest. It has very good timbre, and is great for vocals in view of the forward upper mids. Thankfully, it balances a very fine line between a forward upper mids and doesn't veer into shouty territory when amped. It sounds meh when under powered, but otherwise I give the Heart Mirror my vote of best sub $100 single DD.


Yes I’m not expecting beatable performance from IEMs against headphones. It’s just the hobby that makes me want to try everything. 
HZSound Heart Mirror seems to suit me and I think I may like it’s sound signature. Thanks for letting me know, as it was not among the most famous IEMs ppl recommend.


----------



## Helmy93

AmericanSpirit said:


> it’s more of product life cycle pricing, Aria cuts its cost by outer shell painting, it’s one of sub100 anomaly. Also we need to pay extra attention to this hobby that the many, I mean many of iems performance to price are very scattered. For one of the references, I found this chart pretty much listed a good vision toward value to money.
> https://www.audiodiscourse.com/p/antdroid-iem-ranking-list.html?m=1


Thanks for the recommendation. IEMs market seems harder to choose from than headphones. 
I may need to try a popular IEM at first so I could take it as reference while reading other IEMs reviews and me it easier for me.


----------



## Luca92

Hello guys, I'm here looking for suggestions. I'm looking for sport iems (sweat and possibly rain resistant) characterized by big, powerful and boomy bass, distant vocals and not fatiguing highs. In addition, it would be appreciated a good sound insulation and a low sound leakage. Finally, it would be essential not to have microphonics. Do you have any suggestions for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MetalLaserSteel

Hi, I'll throw my recommendation question in here too. I've been using Soundmagic E10s for years, they sound ok, but you have to make them really loud to feel you hear vocals well etc. In the orange range of volume settings on a Samsung phone etc. So I really like warm sounding a bit bassy ones for metal and rock, and synthwave, but maybe a little more balanced and higher quality sounding than those. I tried their E50 but it sounded too cold for me. Also, I like to use foam tips like Comply T-400 or compatible 4-5mm tips. 

Anything I might want to try? Thanks.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Luca92 said:


> Hello guys, I'm here looking for suggestions. I'm looking for sport iems (sweat and possibly rain resistant) characterized by big, powerful and boomy bass, distant vocals and not fatiguing highs. In addition, it would be appreciated a good sound insulation and a low sound leakage. Finally, it would be essential not to have microphonics. Do you have any suggestions for me? Thanks in advance.


For water proof & no microphonic, you may consider get wireless iem (TWS), there is a wireless dedicated thread(is is too soon for wireless?) , so you may ask there. I usually use AirPodsPro while working out at gym.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 18, 2021)

MetalLaserSteel said:


> Hi, I'll throw my recommendation question in here too. I've been using Soundmagic E10s for years, they sound ok, but you have to make them really loud to feel you hear vocals well etc. In the orange range of volume settings on a Samsung phone etc. So I really like warm sounding a bit bassy ones for metal and rock, and synthwave, but maybe a little more balanced and higher quality sounding than those. I tried their E50 but it sounded too cold for me. Also, I like to use foam tips like Comply T-400 or compatible 4-5mm tips.
> 
> Anything I might want to try? Thanks.


Warm sounding for metal/rock/synth:
CCA CSN($17-30), CCA CA16($50-70), KBEar Lark($29), Moondrop Aria($80) might be a good pick for under $100.
Or you may even consider picking up KZ EDX ($7-19) it has pretty good nice and warm sounds.  
I personally recommend KBEAR Lark($29), TRN VX($50-78), KZ ZAX($50-79) for Metal/Rock.


----------



## MetalLaserSteel

AmericanSpirit said:


> Warm sounding for metal/rock/synth:
> CCA CSN($17-30), CCA CA16($50-70), KBEar Lark($29), Moondrop Aria($80) might be a good pick for under $100.
> Or you may even consider picking up KZ EDX ($7-19) it has pretty good nice and warm sounds.
> I personally recommend KBEAR Lark($29), TRN VX($50-78), KZ ZAX($50-79) for Metal/Rock.



Much appreciated! Do you know the foam tip compatibility of some of those, or the nozzle size in mm etc? Part of the reason I've stuck with the ol' Soundmagic ones is because I've always used that T-400 or similar style of foam tip.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

MetalLaserSteel said:


> Much appreciated! Do you know the foam tip compatibility of some of those, or the nozzle size in mm etc? Part of the reason I've stuck with the ol' Soundmagic ones is because I've always used that T-400 or similar style of foam tip.


It’s around 4.5mm-5mm, comply should fit fine.


----------



## Helmy93

AmericanSpirit said:


> For water proof & no microphonic, you may consider get wireless iem (TWS), there is a wireless dedicated thread(is is too soon for wireless?) , so you may ask there. I usually use AirPodsPro while working out at gym.


How does the Airpods pro sounds compared to sub $100 IEMs? Aria for example. Is it comparable even if they are different types?


----------



## Kumonomukou (Apr 19, 2021)

Luca92 said:


> Hello guys, I'm here looking for suggestions. I'm looking for sport iems (sweat and possibly rain resistant) characterized by big, powerful and boomy bass, distant vocals and not fatiguing highs. In addition, it would be appreciated a good sound insulation and a low sound leakage. Finally, it would be essential not to have microphonics. Do you have any suggestions for me? Thanks in advance.


You gotta go with TWS for working out nowadays. I'll also recommend the ones with hooks for extra stability! On top of my head, I prefer stuffs like Aftershokz Aeropex Mini, JLab Air Sport, Powerbeats Pro, and Cyberfox T1 etc for exercise.

SONY WF-XB700 fits your description of sound to a tee. They've got pretty good bass, decent isolation. I really digged their sound, but everything else about them were SUB-PAR(comfort, latency, bulky, case battery). Only worth a shot if you can find them in a good deal.


----------



## MetalLaserSteel (Apr 19, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s around 4.5mm-5mm, comply should fit fine.


Thanks again! Is that for all the ones mentioned, or some in particular? I saw a review on Amazon mentions the CCA CA16 has a 2mm or so nozzle.

You've given me a lot to work on already, I've been reading hours of reviews on and off. Plus the reviews of other compared IEMs mentioned in those reviews. Ill throw some more questions out there, just for fun, no pressure to answer.

The KBear Lark and TRN VX reviews on here mention stuff like fatiguing treble and a bright sound. Since I'm aiming for warm and I think a bit smooth on the highs, as much as can be appropriate for metal anyway, it sounds like the CCA CA16 could be more up my alley? Or the ZAX? Though the CCA and KS reviews also mention some negatives like sounding sterile or artificial etc. Though it's all personal.

Also, any takes on stuff like TN T2Plus that come up in reviews of these? And BLON BL-03? I'm just thinking out loud pretty much, sure are a lot to look into. I think I like the idea of something kind of inoffensive in the highs (smooth etc), just with more mids than the very V-shaped lower price ones I'm used to, so vocals sound better. And I like a good bit of bass etc. But I'm definitely a bit out of practice, I don't even know too much about the hybrid thing. I'll have to try a couple of these. Thanks!

Edit: Also, it looks like the earlier KBear Lark reviews mentioning excessive treble might be for an early batch that they later corrected, so I'm intrigued there. Is there an easy way to tell if I'll get the corrected one?


----------



## waveriderhawaii

groucho69 said:


> https://www.audioreviews.org/remembering-thomas-wilson-alias-the-hungrypanda-jk/


Bloody hell. I haven't been around for some time but that's terrible news. RIP @HungryPanda


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Helmy93 said:


> How does the Airpods pro sounds compared to sub $100 IEMs? Aria for example. Is it comparable even if they are different types?


I found airpods pro performing really well as a TWS, even compared to wired sub $100 IEMs, (of course not a competition vs same price ranged wired). 
Air Pods Pro : Vocal range focused neutral, pretty flat, lacking last octaves of sub-bass and air as a trade-off of comfortable long term listening
Resolution: 70/100, Sound Stage: 85/100, Noise Isolation: 95/100 (I will say ER4 with triple flange eartip completely shut noise in trade of risk of accident), convenience 100/100, water proof 90/100, recommendable to even audiophile community, it's not a typical earpods thingy(bad IEM) anymore. You'd expect about the same level of sound quality from Aria, but their tuning is different, one with flat and vocal range focus, one with a slight U-shaped Harman curve.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 19, 2021)

MetalLaserSteel said:


> Thanks again! Is that for all the ones mentioned, or some in particular? I saw a review on Amazon mentions the CCA CA16 has a 2mm or so nozzle.
> 
> You've given me a lot to work on already, I've been reading hours of reviews on and off. Plus the reviews of other compared IEMs mentioned in those reviews. Ill throw some more questions out there, just for fun, no pressure to answer.
> 
> ...


Maybe the narrow part is 2mm but the wider part is good enough to hold T400 type 4mm ear tips.

KBEar lark is on the brighter side, but it's pretty flat compared to other IEMS, with its tamed bass range, it has a warm-flat sound with vocal focus with 4k peak, and some sparkle around 8k.  I directly contacted KBEar officials, and they responded the brother model "so-called 4K" is discontinued by Oct 2020. I believe the model I have it now with my hand is tamed new tuning. But it's 30095 mods after all, so it may not suite your preference.


VX is surely on the exciting side, slight V-shaped. Warm and Smooth treble, CCA CA16 and CSN are very very warm, some may find it almost boring for its treble, and that's how CCA is differentiating itself from the rest of the competitors.  And I'd forget about ZAX, its VX siblings, it has a slight V-shape signature which you probably would dislike.

The reason why people criticize CCA/KZ/TRN and all other chi-fi brand's BA as sterile / steel-like / artificial is that they all use "Bellsing" balanced armature drivers within.
It's disputed Chinese manufacturer producing the infamous #30095 the BA used for most of Chi-fi IEMS. The CCA CA16 and CSN also use that.

But believe it or not, if they tune bellsing right, it can be claimed as high-end (see the list of "high-end" product that contains Bellsing BAs, the campfire audio, Jerry Harvey also applied Chi-Fi manufacturer recently.



> For each of the following items, Knowles has imported one into the US, disassembled it and found it to contain at least one Bellsing BA product, therefore seeking a Cease & Desist against the company:
> 
> 
> FiiO F9 Dynamic Hybrid Earphones
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/cxqlje/knowles_files_claim_with_us_trade_commission_to/


So after all, based on your listing preference, especially the listeners prefer using Compl type of foam ear-tips to cut off treble, I can see you are on very treble sensitive group, so yes you may dig more into single DD type (avoid KZ DQ6 as it's super hyped on head-fi, but it's definitely not for super-treble sensitive group), I don't have T2P, but after reading many impressions & FR, it appears like more on the warm brighter-flat take, a bit more aggressive than KBear Lark, in a single DD's approach, same to BL-03.

You may refer Crinacle's FR chart comparison tool, comparing the frequency responses for each:

Sample: Aria 2 (red) vs Blon BL03 (green), you can see Aria has more mid-range, and slightly tamed 8k, so it will have less sparkles. The vocal's "s, th" sound is around 6k, which treble sensitive group has very low tolerance, Aria also is slightly lower than BL03. You may pay attention to 6k, 8k peak, above 10k the measurement isn't accurate and it's more of "air" presentation rather than treble spikes.
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=IEF Neutral Target,Aria 2021,BL03





I'd highly recommend Moondrop Aria 2 (2021 model) as I just noticed how close it sounds like one of the best IEMs on the market "Softears RSV" in FR chart.
Technically it's a different game, but at least in terms of tonality, it should sound very similar. This RSV I'd refer as "endgame IEM for natural sound reproduction" which cost a fortune ($730), but it could outperforms, one of king of IEM, UM MEST MkII, in terms of HRTF simulation.  If your highest priority is "natural sound repdocution", you may give Moondrop Aria 2 a shot.


----------



## Nimweth

My CCA CSN review can be found here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/page-180#post-16305623


----------



## Tonymac136

MetalLaserSteel said:


> Thanks again! Is that for all the ones mentioned, or some in particular? I saw a review on Amazon mentions the CCA CA16 has a 2mm or so nozzle.
> 
> You've given me a lot to work on already, I've been reading hours of reviews on and off. Plus the reviews of other compared IEMs mentioned in those reviews. Ill throw some more questions out there, just for fun, no pressure to answer.
> 
> ...



For me, my default "Metal" IEM is the Blon BL05S. Loads of heft, almost W shaped FR to my ears, fantastic separation. Metal isn't my favourite genre by a long way but the 05S makes me want to listen to metal.


----------



## G777

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe the narrow part is 2mm but the wider part is good enough to hold T400 type 4mm ear tips.
> 
> KBEar lark is on the brighter side, but it's pretty flat compared to other IEMS, with its tamed bass range, it has a warm-flat sound with vocal focus with 4k peak, and some sparkle around 8k.  I directly contacted KBEar officials, and they responded the brother model "so-called 4K" is discontinued by Oct 2020. I believe the model I have it now with my hand is tamed new tuning. But it's 30095 mods after all, so it may not suite your preference.
> 
> ...


Can confirm the Aria is awesome for metal \m/


----------



## MetalLaserSteel (Apr 19, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Maybe the narrow part is 2mm but the wider part is good enough to hold T400 type 4mm ear tips.
> 
> KBEar lark is on the brighter side, but it's pretty flat compared to other IEMS, with its tamed bass range, it has a warm-flat sound with vocal focus with 4k peak, and some sparkle around 8k.  I directly contacted KBEar officials, and they responded the brother model "so-called 4K" is discontinued by Oct 2020. I believe the model I have it now with my hand is tamed new tuning. But it's 30095 mods after all, so it may not suite your preference.
> 
> ...



Thanks! That's a lot of great info, I appreciate all the help for this head-fi padiwan. Definitely a lot of cool stuff to try out and look into. I've got a bit of OCD, so it's tough to pick, I'll have to bookmark a few to try. There's always a "catch" for my taste it sounds like, like the Aria review here mentions that if you're accustomed to a warmer sound it may seem cool, at least in the midrange. That said, the Starfield graph is similar to the Ikko OH01, and oddly enough my dad has an Ikko OH01. If I tried his Ikko would that be in the ballpark of what an Aria sounds like?

Would you Aria fans here say it has a warm sound to it?

That BL-05S sounds appealing too. I'm a novice for above $40 stuff, or recent stuff, so I just tend to find it appealing when I see "warm" turn up in reviews. I'm thinking I'll try at least one of these higher-end sounding balanced or bright-ish (but hopefully a bit warm) ones, and one or two of these "mild V" ones.

Much appreciated folks.


----------



## Helmy93 (Apr 19, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I found airpods pro performing really well as a TWS, even compared to wired sub $100 IEMs, (of course not a competition vs same price ranged wired).
> Air Pods Pro : Vocal range focused neutral, pretty flat, lacking last octaves of sub-bass and air as a trade-off of comfortable long term listening
> Resolution: 70/100, Sound Stage: 85/100, Noise Isolation: 95/100 (I will say ER4 with triple flange eartip completely shut noise in trade of risk of accident), convenience 100/100, water proof 90/100, recommendable to even audiophile community, it's not a typical earpods thingy(bad IEM) anymore. You'd expect about the same level of sound quality from Aria, but their tuning is different, one with flat and vocal range focus, one with a slight U-shaped Harman curve.


Much appreciated ! That's really lot of info.


----------



## romasport13

Comparing my Blon Bl-03 with KZ DQ6, I think I still prefer the sound of the former. Blon Bl03 with KZ foam tips is great and DQ6 with Spinfit 100 also performs terrific, but a little harsh in the highs to my taste. One thing that I have noticed is that with the original cable, the DQ6 has low, constant (white?) noise when I connect to my devices.

Can you recommend me any good replacement cables for the DQ6 (and possible the Blon BL03) WITH A MIC?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> Can confirm the Aria is awesome for metal \m/


'tis Good! Will upload impressions on Moondrop thread probably this weekend


----------



## AmericanSpirit

MetalLaserSteel said:


> Thanks! That's a lot of great info, I appreciate all the help for this head-fi padiwan. Definitely a lot of cool stuff to try out and look into. I've got a bit of OCD, so it's tough to pick, I'll have to bookmark a few to try. There's always a "catch" for my taste it sounds like, like the Aria review here mentions that if you're accustomed to a warmer sound it may seem cool, at least in the midrange. That said, the Starfield graph is similar to the Ikko OH01, and oddly enough my dad has an Ikko OH01. If I tried his Ikko would that be in the ballpark of what an Aria sounds like?
> 
> Would you Aria fans here say it has a warm sound to it?
> 
> ...


Warmth is pretty much a personal experience for IEM, it constitutes: two factors:
1: Overtone reproduction, the harmonics of the original tones, as BA drivers tend to produce less second and third harmonics, it makes sound "cooler", dynamic drivers produces more resonance, but sometimes that could result in a trade-off of tonal distortion.  
2: Quantity and the overall tonal balance, if the tonal balance on frequency response is 10dB above the neutral line for 200hz to like 2khz, and the rest of the spectrum stays on or below the neutral line, of which Crinacle's IEF Neutral (gray line) pretty much draws the line, I bet many would claim it warm. 

If you have reference point of IKKO OH1 here is the chart,



Aria is a tad smoother of the two, I see OH1 will be the brighter and more toward U-Shaped.

I recently come to realize, many companies are avoiding 3k pinna gain peak(they either offset 3k or shift peak to 2.5-2.8k or 4k), or just boost whole 2.5k-4k all flat) , and a very selected few commit to challenge 3k pinna gain range. Of which many of IEMs are renowned as top-notch among many head-fiers, so you may dig into and look for some single dynamic drivers that hit like the Hiditon Viento-B, or Softears RSV, if the listener's sweet spot is at 3k, it's surely will produce a very life-like and natural sound. It's 3khz pinna gain hitter. 

Here are some examples: Hiditon Viento-B and Vision Ears VE8, I will set Viento-B as benchmark




Softwars RSV:




Moondrop Blessing2 Dusk:




See Audio Yume





Thieaudio Legacy 4 (with 02 switch)





SONY MH750





QOA Adonis





Apple AirPods Pro





And lastly Moondrop Aria, Aria's pinna gain is 2.5k though, if it fits your sweetspot, then you may know your likes and dislikes. I see your Dad's favorite IKKO OH1 has 2.7k ish peak, you can compare to se which mid range peak you would prefer and then later decide your own "target tuning"


----------



## alamnp

for best IEM sub $100, no matter how many new IEMs out there, these three can't be beaten IMO:

CCA CA16 with CP800, KBEAR KS1, TFZ Tequila - Paired with BTR5 FIIO.


----------



## MetalLaserSteel (Apr 19, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Warmth is pretty much a personal experience for IEM, it constitutes: two factors:
> 1: Overtone reproduction, the harmonics of the original tones, as BA drivers tend to produce less second and third harmonics, it makes sound "cooler", dynamic drivers produces more resonance, but sometimes that could result in a trade-off of tonal distortion.
> 2: Quantity and the overall tonal balance, if the tonal balance on frequency response is 10dB above the neutral line for 200hz to like 2khz, and the rest of the spectrum stays on or below the neutral line, of which Crinacle's IEF Neutral (gray line) pretty much draws the line, I bet many would claim it warm.
> 
> ...



Thanks again! A lot of good fun food for thought. I'm a layman with the equalizer and chart stuff, it does seem like a cool tool though. I think I saw some of the reviews mention the Ikko OH01 had maybe too prominent high-mids, and on my old Samsung S7 default equalizer I only have 7 settings to adjust, 1K, 3K, and 8K for example. So I tried lowering the 3K by 1db out of 10 and that sounds maybe a little better, but tough to say. Good stuff to look into.

I'll say, the Ikko OH01 does sound impressive, and there is a lot to like, synth riffs like Children of Bodom's Platitudes and Barren Words sounds so beautiful it brings a tear to the eye. Fire Tiger and any 80s synth stuff sounds pretty cool too. Listened to a few hours of music on it today.

Overall though, not quite my preferred sound for daily use though I think. One thing I don't like is cymbals and hi hats seem to dominate, and sometimes guitars are less prominent than the perscussion section in general. A little bit of sibilant sort of sound and I guess just a bit too crisp for me. And I do think I'd prefer something a little more warm sounding, I guess for me by warm I mean a bit like a tube amp sort of thing. Warm and soft a bit I guess.

I'll say overall, with it's shortcomings, I do prefer Soundmagic E10 over the Ikko OH01. So maybe I'll try to find something in the middle between those two. Also, I find the smaller bullet style ones feel more comfortable for me, at least going by the Ikko OH01 which I had some trouble with there. But I'll keep trying stuff.


----------



## igor0203

romasport13 said:


> Comparing my Blon Bl-03 with KZ DQ6, I think I still prefer the sound of the former. Blon Bl03 with KZ foam tips is great and DQ6 with Spinfit 100 also performs terrific, but a little harsh in the highs to my taste. One thing that I have noticed is that with the original cable, the DQ6 has low, constant (white?) noise when I connect to my devices.
> 
> Can you recommend me any good replacement cables for the DQ6 (and possible the Blon BL03) WITH A MIC?


Xinhs on ali has them


----------



## profusion

I got some better tips and an 8 core cable from XINHS for my DQ6, and now I can tell I'm impressed, for sure maybe the best in my collection and even half the price of some of them! I have only one complaint of some treble peaks but it is only in a small part of some songs (some female vocals in sh, s) but as I said only in some songs so it is not a general!

PS. will buy again from XINHS as the cable is great and quite a nice free case (actually better than some I bought)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

profusion said:


> I got some better tips and an 8 core cable from XINHS for my DQ6, and now I can tell I'm impressed, for sure maybe the best in my collection and even half the price of some of them! I have only one complaint of some treble peaks but it is only in a small part of some songs (some female vocals in sh, s) but as I said only in some songs so it is not a general!
> 
> PS. will buy again from XINHS as the cable is great and quite a nice free case (actually better than some I bought)


Have you tried KZ EDX? That thing rocks! I recall it was like $7 or 8, a sub $10 IEM.
Tight yet warm bass, clear vocals, smooth treble, slight U Shape, not a KZ style V shape.


----------



## profusion (Apr 20, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Have you tried KZ EDX? That thing rocks! I recall it was like $7 or 8, a sub $10 IEM.
> Tight yet warm bass, clear vocals, smooth treble, slight U Shape, not a KZ style V shape.



No, but I don't want to be redundant and buy more IEMs that will stay in the drawer not used as in time I tend to select my fav and do with it and the others will keep dust afraid....Are you telling that EDX are better than DQ6?

I really like DQ6 and maybe I will buy IEMs that have exactly the signature of them without these treble peaks I mention audible only in some songs (don't know what Hz is it)...What about TRN TA1 I heard they have a dip in the treble signature maybe it will work for that reason?


----------



## romasport13

profusion said:


> No, but I don't want to be redundant and buy more IEMs that will stay in the drawer not used as in time I tend to select my fav and do with it and the others will keep dust afraid....Are you telling that EDX are better than DQ6?
> 
> I really like DQ6 and maybe I will buy IEMs that have exactly the signature of them without these treble peaks I mention audible only in some songs (don't know what Hz is it)...What about TRN TA1 I heard they have a dip in the treble signature maybe it will work for that reason?


Without going much into techinalities (which I don't understand much), that's what I've felt about the Blon BL03. I have bought both at the last Aliexpress sales. I've found the Blon's tone much smoother than DQ6. DQ6 is great but harsher in many tracks. There is some noise when I connect it to my computer too...


----------



## Nimweth

Whizzer HE01 review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/whizzer-kylin-he01.24944/reviews


----------



## Tonymac136

romasport13 said:


> Without going much into techinalities (which I don't understand much), that's what I've felt about the Blon BL03. I have bought both at the last Aliexpress sales. I've found the Blon's tone much smoother than DQ6. DQ6 is great but harsher in many tracks. There is some noise when I connect it to my computer too...



I find with a decent cable and tips the EDX is at least as good as the DQ6. To me there's a bit of weirdness at certain frequencies, little boosts and dips all over the place. Single DD sets tend to have an advantage in cohesion even if by nature the extension at both ends is a little lacking. The DQ6 is fine, but not, to me, anything outstanding. The KS1 and BL01 are both at least as good in their own ways.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Linsoul Audio provides some of the best IEMs out there, and their Shouer Tape PRO is a new spin from the original Shouer Tape. This time the peak is lower in the frequency, so it won't be quite as fatiguing, and it does end up being more detailed without the same fatigue. 

The sound is still quite colored, and since Linsoul is still selling the original Shouer Tape, there are fans of the original out there who prefered the more traditional V-Shaped sound. 

At any rate, I did my best to make a full and honest review about the PRO, and while it shows I'm not always perfectly positive about things, the price range of the Tape PRO will be appealing to some, and I did my best to compare them to the most important other IEMS in this price range, to help you decide what would work best for you ~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/04/shouer-tape-pro-iems.html


----------



## uppertime

Guys, my beloved E3000 just broke (no sound coming from the left side). I really, really enjoyed them because to me they were pretty neutral, detailed and with excellent soundstage and imaging. I'm considering to buy them again, but I'm also looking for alternatives. What other IEMs would you suggest?


----------



## baskingshark

uppertime said:


> Guys, my beloved E3000 just broke (no sound coming from the left side). I really, really enjoyed them because to me they were pretty neutral, detailed and with excellent soundstage and imaging. I'm considering to buy them again, but I'm also looking for alternatives. What other IEMs would you suggest?



I wouldn't consider the E3000 neutral actually, it is almost an L shaped (bass predominant signature that borders on dark).
The E3000 is pretty unique at that price range, so maybe just go for another E3000?

If you want other bassy IEMs, you can read about the BLON BL-03, iBasso IT00, KBEAR KS1.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

uppertime said:


> Guys, my beloved E3000 just broke (no sound coming from the left side). I really, really enjoyed them because to me they were pretty neutral, detailed and with excellent soundstage and imaging. I'm considering to buy them again, but I'm also looking for alternatives. What other IEMs would you suggest?


If you like Final E3000 type U shape(neutral with bass boost), try out Blon-03, it’s fairly close and better technicalities. You can find on amazon around $35


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 22, 2021)

Just received KBEar KS1, having time with KS1 with BTR5, and will do a quick turn around for sub$30 segments beasts DQ6/Lark/KS1/EDX/CSN.


----------



## Twowheeler

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received KBEar KS1, having time with KS1 with BTR5, and will do a quick turn around for sub$30 segments beasts DQ6/Lark/KS1/EDX/CSN.


What cable do you have on that DQ6? The silver and grey look very nice


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 23, 2021)

Twowheeler said:


> What cable do you have on that DQ6? The silver and grey look very nice


It is the best cable for DQ6! Tripowin Zonie and it’s amazingly affordable $18👍
It’s QDC type connector with 2.5mm balanced end, if you have balanced connection.  For FiiO BRR5, it has 3.5mm single ended, and 2.5mm balanced out. For 2.5mm it uses dual DAC to run the IEM, just some fancy functionality, like “biturbo” on car engines👍

Very soft and comfortable.
Btw tripowin is KZ affiliates too. So by 🧬 it matches with DQ6.


----------



## 1clearhead

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received KBEar KS1, having time with KS1 with BTR5, and will do a quick turn around for sub$30 segments beasts DQ6/Lark/KS1/EDX/CSN.


Glad to know that you are enjoying your budget collection just as much as I am! They are a steal for the price and the majority can hang with my more expensive collection, too!
Cheers!


----------



## KJRari

Hello headfiers.


I'm a noob in the world of ChiFi, but occasionally lurk the thread for recommendations.

I bought a pair of TRN V90 based off reviews that I read here, and I loved them, but sadly after close to one and a half years they have given up on me.

I'm looking for something similar or an upgrade. Are the TRN V90S a suitable upgrade or sidegrade?

I'd like a similar sound signature, bassy but not overpowering the treble and mids.

The one thing I disliked about the TRNs is that vocals (especially listening to rock) were very recessed. So something that's not as recessed would be nice.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

KJRari said:


> Hello headfiers.
> 
> 
> I'm a noob in the world of ChiFi, but occasionally lurk the thread for recommendations.
> ...


KZs ZSN/ZAX/DQ6. Folks even like TRN TA1.

If you have an dac-amp/high powered source then SFR DeeeTeee6 Pro is also a good option


----------



## X-Nemesis

Any suggestions on a budget chi-fi for running that won't slowly slide out once the sweat starts to flow?


----------



## TheVortex

X-Nemesis said:


> Any suggestions on a budget chi-fi for running that won't slowly slide out once the sweat starts to flow?



I would go for a single DD per side like the TRN MT1.


----------



## harry501501

i've asked this in the generic cable thread too, but is this not just a cheap Aliexpress cable this guy is selling or do they just look similar, the SPC2 cable I looked up looked nothing like it?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284262714309


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 25, 2021)

Just got a Whizzer HE01 IEM.




OOTB, very nice packaging and shell design, I think it is very elegant looking compared to the usual metal shelled IEMs. My wife who is usually anti earphones and was gonna scold me for getting another IEM, came over to check out the damage. Then she went silent for a minute. Her next grudgingly spoken words were along the line that this is not a bad looking set, and that she wouldn't mind having it LOL.

Accessories are rather generous for a budget set - comes with a round metal hard case, silicone eartips (both narrow and wide bore), cleaning tool and a nice braided cable. I find the narrow bore eartips tend to boost bass, the wider bore ones tend to boost the upper mids/treble, YMMV as we have different ear anatomies.



Isolation is above average for a single DD vented set, fit wise, it is very light and comfortable. I liked that the Whizzer HE01 features a 2 pin connector, I've had my fair share of issues with budget CHIFI MMCX which spun like a helicopter after repeated cable changes (cough cough urbanfun, actually it isn't urban nor fun when that happens). Only thing to note though is that the 2 pin connector here is protruding and may not fit all aftermarket cables, so just a point to note.

At a sensitivity of 112dB/mW, the Whizzer HE01 is easy to drive, but like most other single DD types, it scales with amping.

But of course, accessories and looks are secondary to sound. Now on to the sound, OOTB impressions: The Whizzer HE01 is a mild V shaped set, timbral accuracy is good as per its single DD roots. Note weight is about average. Technicalities are very good for a budget single DD, soundstage is definitely above average to good in height, depth and width. Clarity, imaging, instrument separation and details are really quite good considering it is a single DD set. One thing that stands out immediately are the very fast transients. Music never sounded congested. Would have to do some A/B testing against some well regarded single DD budget sets like the BLON BL-05S, HZSound Heart Mirror, iBasso IT00 over the next few days to see who is the technicalities king though.

For more sound impressions, this set is not a basshead set in terms of quantity, but bass is definitely north of neutral with a great punch in the midbass. Midbass is more accented than the subbass, but this set can still extend quite well in subbass extension. Bass quality wise, while there isn't marked midbass bleed, the bass isn't the most textured and can be one noted at time, but that's something I can close one eye considering the rest of the tonality is quite good. Lower mids are midly recessed, not overly so. Upper mids are at the borderline of spiciness for me for some songs, but otherwise, it doesn't really get into very banshee shouty territory (cough cough Moondrop SSR) unless one jacks up the volume a lot (Fletcher Munson curve), or on some poorly recorded materials. Treble is moderately extended, though there's mild instances of sibilance. Microdetails are quite well captured and cymbals ain't splashy or unnatural.

I think due to the tuning, this set can be quite all rounded for most music genres. I'm a budget single DD fanboy and this set is really quite good, it seems to do well in most areas OOTB. Will do more A/B testing this coming week and report back soon!


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> YJust got a Whizzer HE01 IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your description tallies well with my experience, I recently tested and reviewed the HE01 and the transients and technical qualities stood out for me as well. Soundstage and imaging were also above average. The HE01 holds up well against the Smabat NCO, Tin T4 and KBEAR Diamond which are three of my best single DDs.


----------



## redguardsoldier

baskingshark said:


> Just got a Whizzer HE01 IEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nimweth said:


> Your description tallies well with my experience, I recently tested and reviewed the HE01 and the transients and technical qualities stood out for me as well. Soundstage and imaging were also above average. The HE01 holds up well against the Smabat NCO, Tin T4 and KBEAR Diamond which are three of my best single DDs.



I'm with the HE01 since 14/04 and loving it more & more each day. I don't know but I find it's even equal to the Starsea in term of technicalities (resolution, details, notes separation, etc). Tonally, it's sure to be more enjoyable, even the Amazing Bass tuning of the Starsea is no match.


----------



## Nimweth

redguardsoldier said:


> I'm with the HE01 since 14/04 and loving it more & more each day. I don't know but I find it's even equal to the Starsea in term of technicalities (resolution, details, notes separation, etc). Tonally, it's sure to be more enjoyable, even the Amazing Bass tuning of the Starsea is no match.


I agree with you about the similarity to the Starsea, especially the soundstage and separation. In my review I mentioned Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 3, the detail retrieval there on the HE01 is really good. HE01 is a good choice for classical music.


----------



## alamnp

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> KZs ZSN/ZAX/DQ6. Folks even like TRN TA1.
> 
> If you have an dac-amp/high powered source then SFR DeeeTeee6 Pro is also a good option



DAC AMP is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED will turn your cheapo IEM into a rockstar.
if you like to exercise, get FIIO BTR5 bluetooth DAC/AMP/receiver, you can clip it to your shirt and go with it.


----------



## alamnp

KJRari said:


> Hello headfiers.
> 
> 
> I'm a noob in the world of ChiFi, but occasionally lurk the thread for recommendations.
> ...


I would suggest to get KBear KS1, very good out of the box. You don't need to replace cable or eartips, it's just perfect for $20 IEM, sounded better than some $50 and $100 IEMs. Also if you use higher powered source, the resolution is amazing for $20 IEM.


----------



## alamnp

profusion said:


> No, but I don't want to be redundant and buy more IEMs that will stay in the drawer not used as in time I tend to select my fav and do with it and the others will keep dust afraid....Are you telling that EDX are better than DQ6?
> 
> I really like DQ6 and maybe I will buy IEMs that have exactly the signature of them without these treble peaks I mention audible only in some songs (don't know what Hz is it)...What about TRN TA1 I heard they have a dip in the treble signature maybe it will work for that reason?



Try KS1 from KBear, sounds even better than DQ6 after burn in, just IMO.


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received KBEar KS1, having time with KS1 with BTR5, and will do a quick turn around for sub$30 segments beasts DQ6/Lark/KS1/EDX/CSN.


awaiting for your impressions...

I want to post KS1 impression here comparing with other IEMs, but I already started working, not enough time to have in depth review and comparison... 

But KS1 seems like a giant killer to me.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

alamnp said:


> DAC AMP is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED will turn your cheapo IEM into a rockstar.
> if you like to exercise, get FIIO BTR5 bluetooth DAC/AMP/receiver, you can clip it to your shirt and go with it.


Well I do have a couple of amps including BTR5. I think it all depends on user's preference whether they need an amp or not, but I agree most IEM scale beautifully with amp with exception to some low impedance and BA/BA hybrids with high sensitivity


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 25, 2021)

alamnp said:


> awaiting for your impressions...
> 
> I want to post KS1 impression here comparing with other IEMs, but I already started working, not enough time to have in depth review and comparison...
> 
> But KS1 seems like a giant killer to me.


Oops!

Mine is ready, but KS1 was not the IEM for me,

Here is the comparative chart.
KS1 is OK for the price, but compared to other beasts it's a bit behind IMO.

Neutral reference compared: Sennheiser HD560S


----------



## gadgetgod

Got this recently from Whizzer themselves. Man the packaging and build quality looks pretty dope for just 80$. Will post my impressions soon.


----------



## Krizit

Guys, is Kbear KS1 as good as some of you are making it out to be or is it just hype?

Been taking a break from my Noble CIEMs to enjoy guilty pleasure chi-fi and currently loving my F1. How does KS1 compare to F1?


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 26, 2021)

Krizit said:


> Guys, is Kbear KS1 as good as some of you are making it out to be or is it just hype?
> 
> Been taking a break from my Noble CIEMs to enjoy guilty pleasure chi-fi and currently loving my F1. How does KS1 compare to F1?



KS1 is a V shaped set, very good for the cost of sub $20 (ie skip a restaurant meal for it). Good timbre and tonality, bottlenecked at technicalities.

I think it is a good beginner set for those new to the hobby or perhaps aa a gift. But experienced chifi connoisseurs and those that own higher end gear will definitely have heard something better.




*Pros*
Well fitting, light, comfortable.
Above average isolation.
Good organic and analoguish timbre.
Laid back tuning, smooth and non offensive.
No sibilance, safe treble.
Easy to drive.

*Cons*
Bass bleeds, not the most textured bass.
Intended V shaped tuning, not for mid or vocal lovers.
Technicalities below average.




I haven't heard the KBEAR F1 but a few folks here like @Slater who owns them says there are three to four different F1 versions incorporating different drivers. As such I think it would be hard for others to advise too as the different driver versions all sound different. Perhaps some don't even know which version they got in the mail.


----------



## Sebulr

The ks1 is pretty much as @baskingshark said. If you like thunderous bass and a decent amount of treble it's for you. I love them, as I'm a bass head. The bass is slow and rather wooly however, depends what type of music you listen too. For edm, goth and indie, my preferred genres they are great with no eq. They have more bass than all my kz earphones, but are similar in texture. Treble is slightly peaky, but just about tolerable. Not the most resolving, but pretty good for a single dynamic driver. 

I'm guessing @AmericanSpirit isnt a bass head, as he doesn't seem to like them. I can see his point about the bass, if it ain't your tuning preference. I tend to listen at low to mid volumes so love v shaped sets. I use these at about 25 to 35 percent volume as they are very easy to drive.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Sebulr said:


> The ks1 is pretty much as @baskingshark said. If you like thunderous bass and a decent amount of treble it's for you. I love them, as I'm a bass head. The bass is slow and rather wooly however, depends what type of music you listen too. For edm, goth and indie, my preferred genres they are great with no eq. They have more bass than all my kz earphones, but are similar in texture. Treble is slightly peaky, but just about tolerable. Not the most resolving, but pretty good for a single dynamic driver.
> 
> I'm guessing @AmericanSpirit isnt a bass head, as he doesn't seem to like them. I can see his point about the bass, if it ain't your tuning preference. I tend to listen at low to mid volumes so love v shaped sets. I use these at about 25 to 35 percent volume as they are very easy to drive.


Agreed with both @baskingshark @Sebulr for KS1, tonality may fit V shape lover bottlenecked by subpar technicalities though.

I also enjoy V shape sigunature like TRN VX, Sennheiser HD25, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro etc, only if a certain quality is behind, I bet that’s my niche, so it wouldn’t apply to all basshead.


----------



## Passengerz

hey can anyone recommend me a pair of IEMS below 100€?
if possible with good isolation


----------



## romasport13 (Apr 26, 2021)

igor0203 said:


> Xinhs on ali has them


Thanks! I will have a look....

5 min later:

Oh boy, there is a new world of jargons and specs regarding cables... Different materials, core numbers... I am lost lol! Can you guys recommend me a cable for Blon BL03 and another for DQ6 (without mic is ok at this point) with a great cost/benefit. My only requirements comparing with the OEM cables: better construction, better sound (of course) and better fit (specially with the Blon BL03). I'd appreciate any tips. Thanks again.

Edit: My only purchase source nowadays is Aliexpress...


----------



## igor0203 (Apr 26, 2021)

romasport13 said:


> Thanks! I will have a look....
> 
> 5 min later:
> 
> ...


Take this one, cheap, 2 pin 3.5mm (or 2.5mm if you need balanced) will be ok for Blon's. Perhaps even QDC, not sure. But it's a great cable

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLRvh33

Sorry about the link, it's copied from phone app

Edit: credits for this cable goes to @RikudouGoku

Edit2: it's worth taking cables from xinhs for case itself


----------



## romasport13

igor0203 said:


> Take this one, cheap, 2 pin 3.5mm (or 2.5mm if you need balanced) will be ok for Blon's. Perhaps even QDC, not sure. But it's a great cable
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLRvh33
> 
> ...


That is great, thank you!

As someone mentioned before, they also have some cables with mic. I have just seen this one, that is still in my budget:

4 Core Pair Twisted Mi Cable Silver Plated Copper Upgrade Cable MMCX/0.78mm 2Pin/QDC/TFZ Headphone Wire|Earphone Accessories| - AliExpress

Are they similar in performance? (The color is better than the copper one, IMHO, since I have the "purple" Blon BL03 so I think the color matches better...)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Passengerz said:


> hey can anyone recommend me a pair of IEMS below 100€?
> if possible with good isolation


Any music preference, and what player will you be using?


----------



## RikudouGoku

romasport13 said:


> That is great, thank you!
> 
> As someone mentioned before, they also have some cables with mic. I have just seen this one, that is still in my budget:
> 
> ...


Dont have it but most cables with mics have quite a lot higher resistance, in other words, worse. And its another point of failure as well.


----------



## Krizit

Thanks for the honest responses, think I'll let them go as sounds like they dont offer anything special.


----------



## igor0203

romasport13 said:


> That is great, thank you!
> 
> As someone mentioned before, they also have some cables with mic. I have just seen this one, that is still in my budget:
> 
> ...


I dunno how mic impacts cables performance, I will know once I receive it. I ordered similar today for my wife's blon. 
I hope it's as good as without mic


----------



## romasport13

RikudouGoku said:


> Dont have it but most cables with mics have quite a lot higher resistance, in other words, worse. And its another point of failure as well.


Good to know! Thanks!

Sorry if I am nitpicking over this subject, but is there any other cable (without mic is ok) that you recommend that matches the purple color of the BLONs better?


----------



## RikudouGoku

romasport13 said:


> Good to know! Thanks!
> 
> Sorry if I am nitpicking over this subject, but is there any other cable (without mic is ok) that you recommend that matches the purple color of the BLONs better?


Check my database for my cable ranking.


----------



## Passengerz (Apr 26, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Any music preference, and what player will you be using?


on PC with a FiiO Olympus 2 and on my smartphone

Music i listen to is mostly stuff like that : 
but not only (im kinda new to this hifi stuff )  maybe i will buy a good player later?


----------



## Viajero

baskingshark said:


> KS1 is a V shaped set, very good for the cost of sub $20 (ie skip a restaurant meal for it). Good timbre and tonality, bottlenecked at technicalities.
> 
> I think it is a good beginner set for those new to the hobby or perhaps aa a gift. But experienced chifi connoisseurs and those that own higher end gear will definitely have heard something better.
> 
> ...


I think you summed up the sound of the KS1 extremely well.


----------



## Viajero

Passengerz said:


> hey can anyone recommend me a pair of IEMS below 100€?
> if possible with good isolation


From what I've used so far I think the iBasso IT00 is a very good choice. It has excellent timbre and tonality and surprisingly good technicalities for a single dynamic driver earphone at this price range. Its bass is elevated above neutral, so if you are after true neutrality you probably won't like it. But it's not elevated that much and the overall tonality is slightly warm yet it still offers great details, soundstage and imaging. Treble details come through very clearly, but are never harsh and both male and female vocals sound great to my ears. I just really love the way it sounds.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 26, 2021)

Passengerz said:


> on PC with a FiiO Olympus 2 and on my smartphone
> 
> Music i listen to is mostly stuff like that :
> but not only (im kinda new to this hifi stuff )  maybe i will buy a good player later?



Ok I see, it’s mainly Pops and slow tempo mellow songs, some EDMs. Maybe try look U shape sound signature IEMs.

my pick will be KZ DQ6($20 USD), KZ ZAX($50USD), Moondrop Aria($79USD), TRI Starsea($119USD),  Moondrop Starfield ($119). Those are some solid contender for sub 100 euro for that playlists songs. And that Tri Starsea has hardware equalizer switches that let you to choose from 4 settings to fit with the music of your favor, a very solid all rounder. As you will be pretty much listening with 1 single IEM, my ultimate pick will be the versatile TRI Starsea, as it can be tweaked to whahever songs you would like the IEM to perform laterwise, vs others are pretty much fixed(only PC equalizer would be utilized which I’m not a big fan of(

You can always upgrade sourcing later like to one of those better FiiO’s👍

As you seemed reside in Germany, the EU, your best bet is to order from Aliexpress. Other method would add import taxes on too of the price tags.


----------



## Passengerz

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ok I see, it’s mainly Pops and slow tempo mellow songs, some EDMs. Maybe try look U shape sound signature IEMs.
> 
> my pick will be KZ DQ6($20 USD), KZ ZAX($50USD), Moondrop Aria($79USD), TRI Starsea($119USD),  Moondrop Starfield ($119). Those are some solid contender for sub 100 euro for that playlists songs. And that Tri Starsea has hardware equalizer switches that let you to choose from 4 settings to fit with the music of your favor, a very solid all rounder.
> 
> ...





AmericanSpirit said:


> Ok I see, it’s mainly Pops and slow tempo mellow songs, some EDMs. Maybe try look U shape sound signature IEMs.
> 
> my pick will be KZ DQ6($20 USD), KZ ZAX($50USD), Moondrop Aria($79USD), TRI Starsea($119USD),  Moondrop Starfield ($119). Those are some solid contender for sub 100 euro for that playlists songs. And that Tri Starsea has hardware equalizer switches that let you to choose from 4 settings to fit with the music of your favor, a very solid all rounder. As you will be pretty much listening with 1 single IEM, my ultimate pick will be the versatile TRI Starsea, as it can be tweaked to whahever songs you would like the IEM to perform laterwise, vs others are pretty much fixed(only PC equalizer would be utilized which I’m not a big fan of(
> 
> ...


I really like the look of both moondrops , i think i will get one of these. Any recommendations for foam ear tips?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 26, 2021)

Passengerz said:


> I really like the look of both moondrops , i think i will get one of these. Any recommendations for foam ear tips?


Aria is 69 euro on amazon.de! It’s a solid pick! Starfield on amazon.de is 20% overpriced, 69euro is consistent with fair offer.  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B091DPFLSH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_D2N6E5XKV2XX33Q4VED0

You can try Aria first from amazon.de, if not liked, return it, then buy Starfield from Aliexpress 💪
I’m not a foam eartip expert so I would let other experts to answer that part✌️


----------



## Passengerz (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you again ! Any recommendations for a entry level music player?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 26, 2021)

Passengerz said:


> Thanks you again ! Any recommendations for a entry level music player?


You’d still better off sticking with PC + Amp, because from my understanding entry level players are not much better than daily use smartphones nowadays. Also as your main listening platform seemed to be streaming, that means if you want to stream play on music players you may need android-based DAP, that’s not very wallet friendly($300USD and up).

If you have smartphone either android or apple, My best offer is to get FiiO BTR5, use it as qsuedo-player, and wireless receiver from your smartphone. BTR5 produces very very hifi sound and it even can run most of fullsize headphones.

I can refer BTR5 in a car as, VW Golf GTI biturbo custom. It’s small but can compete in serious races.

Also BTR5 usage is scalable. Even if you get a better Digital Audio Player (DAP) later, it still can be hosted as “hi-res wireless” receiver, as I’m using it right now with Sennheiser’s HD560S.
it streams LDAC (24bit/96khz@990kbps) !


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> You’d still better off sticking with PC + Amp, because from my understanding entry level players are not much better than daily use smartphones nowadays. Also as your main listening platform seemed to be streaming, that means if you want to stream play on music players you may need android-based DAP, that’s not very wallet friendly($300USD and up).
> 
> If you have smartphone either android or apple, My best offer is to get FiiO BTR5, use it as qsuedo-player, and wireless receiver from your smartphone. BTR5 produces very very hifi sound and it even can run most of fullsize headphones.
> 
> I can refer BTR5 in a car as, VW Golf GTI biturbo custom. It’s small but can compete in serious races.


Agree, I dont recommend daps in the budget range because LG phones are fairly close. And you can just get a bluetooth amp like the Qudelix 5K (It has PEQ as well). 

You could also get one of those super powerful dongles like the E1DA 9038.


----------



## Oruzitch

romasport13 said:


> Good to know! Thanks!
> 
> Sorry if I am nitpicking over this subject, but is there any other cable (without mic is ok) that you recommend that matches the purple color of the BLONs better?


Here's some purple cables.
Kinboofi spc 16 cores no earguides. this one is sold by a bunch of stores.





 Photo from aliexpress.

XINHS spc 16 core.





 Photo from aliexpress.

Chitty's Store spc 8 core.

XINHS spc 8 core silver-foil.





 Mine from aliexpress.


----------



## igor0203 (Apr 26, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Agree, I dont recommend daps in the budget range because LG phones are fairly close. And you can just get a bluetooth amp like the Qudelix 5K (It has PEQ as well).
> 
> You could also get one of those super powerful dongles like the E1DA 9038.


I can vouch for qudelix 5k, best audio purchase I made in past few years. Super easy to use and lots of power. You can buy it from Audioheaven, it's store based in Poland.
E1DA 9038D is also available on Amazon DE, it's around 100eur but shipping is kinda expensive at 25eur. 

I picked Qudelix over E1DA because it has SE (3.5mm) and balanced (2.5mm) output and kinda offer a bit more flexibility.


----------



## romasport13

Oruzitch said:


> Here's some purple cables.
> Kinboofi spc 16 cores no earguides. this one is sold by a bunch of stores.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will have a look on those!


----------



## Barndoor

Tech Mania starts on Ali in about 30 hour, may be worth holding off to see if there any good offers.
Anybody spotted any good deals so far for sub $100 iems?


----------



## Barndoor

Anyone tried this cable?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000287851937.html


----------



## baskingshark

Barndoor said:


> Tech Mania starts on Ali in about 30 hour, may be worth holding off to see if there any good offers.
> Anybody spotted any good deals so far for sub $100 iems?



Usually the bigger sales on Aliexpress (in terms of absolute discount amount and coupons) are for the Anniversary sale (march), the June summer sale and the Black Friday and 11/11 sales.

Aliexpress has smaller sales interspersed throughout the year eg this Tech Mania one, where in general the sale prices ain't as great, but I guess if you can afford to wait, the June big sale is coming up. Anyways, in general most gear are more expensive on release, and they tend to depreciate in price as the weeks go on (unless some reviewer hypes it to the moon and sellers do a price gouge).


----------



## Barndoor (Apr 26, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Usually the bigger sales on Aliexpress (in terms of absolute discount amount and coupons) are for the Anniversary sale (march), the June summer sale and the Black Friday and 11/11 sales.
> 
> Aliexpress has smaller sales interspersed throughout the year eg this Tech Mania one, where in general the sale prices ain't as great, but I guess if you can afford to wait, the June big sale is coming up. Anyways, in general most gear are more expensive on release, and they tend to depreciate in price as the weeks go on (unless some reviewer hypes it to the moon and sellers do a price gouge).


Agree, doesn't seem like massive discounts, however if you intend to buy something now, maybe worth holding off a couple of days e.g. Tri Starsea $110 vs $130
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001524289463.html


----------



## baskingshark

Sebulr said:


> The ks1 is pretty much as @baskingshark said. If you like thunderous bass and a decent amount of treble it's for you. I love them, as I'm a bass head. The bass is slow and rather wooly however, depends what type of music you listen too. For edm, goth and indie, my preferred genres they are great with no eq. They have more bass than all my kz earphones, but are similar in texture. Treble is slightly peaky, but just about tolerable. Not the most resolving, but pretty good for a single dynamic driver.
> 
> I'm guessing @AmericanSpirit isnt a bass head, as he doesn't seem to like them. I can see his point about the bass, if it ain't your tuning preference. I tend to listen at low to mid volumes so love v shaped sets. I use these at about 25 to 35 percent volume as they are very easy to drive.



Speaking about bassheads, who is ready for some subwoofer jaw rattling headache inducing bassheadedness rumbling?







BTW has anyone here tried the Rock Obsidian? Some audiophiles I spoke to said that is a great budget basshead set for $11 USD or so. Just that the non detachable cables are a bit of a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Canabuc

AmericanSpirit said:


> Oops!
> 
> Mine is ready, but KS1 was not the IEM for me,
> 
> ...


Amazing chart! Have you done the Aria yet?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Canabuc said:


> Amazing chart! Have you done the Aria yet?


Thanks! Working on this coming weekend👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just let guys know, the aliexpress big sale day, Tech Mania, is coming in 26 hours from now.

TRN VX will have 47% discount! from MSRP $70 to $48.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNVDUnJ
For $48 its ZAX’s alternative TRN VX is slightly milder than ZAX.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Passengerz said:


> Any recommendations for foam ear tips?


Newbee and Anjirui have some really good and cheap foam tips. Even Tennmak has good feedback from the members.

If you want a large bulk of tips with variety (shape, bore width) then Anjirui is what you need. If you need a small nos of pieces (<10-15) then Newbee and Tennmak are good options. 

I personally like Anjirui TS400 which give me a snug fit thanks to their ball shaped build. Below is the link to their official store.

https://m.aliexpress.com/store/v3/h...17UgnaZC&pagePath=index.htm&gclid=&extParams=


----------



## pevinkarker

I need your help..

I have the KZ Q6 and ZS10 Pro, QZ QK4 and Kbear KS1 but none of them can't satisfied me when i listing music for more that one hour...

My hears felt tired and i fell that that I am not listening to the music in all its splendor (I don't know the technical terms so I can explain it better than this).

I went back to my soundmagic e11.

I mainly listen to classical music, ambient, alternative music, post rock and podcasts.


can you recommend one or two iem that are good for this?

(my sources are hiby r2 and fiio btr3k)


----------



## Nimweth (Apr 27, 2021)

pevinkarker said:


> I need your help..
> 
> I have the KZ Q6 and ZS10 Pro, QZ QK4 and Kbear KS1 but none of them can't satisfied me when i listing music for more that one hour...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are missing the mids. KBEAR Lark, CCA CKX, Whizzer HE01 or TRI Starsea should suit you. I have similar tastes in ambient, classical and electronic and these all sound great.


----------



## morefilling (Apr 27, 2021)

I recently received my KZ ZSX and burned them in about 150 hours. In general, I like the V shaped sound. But I would have to say, the ZSX has way too much treble.
I have 2 other sets of IEMs. Shure SE315 & iBasso IT01.
The SE315 seem to get bashed on, but I like them. The sound is flat but they are the most comfortable. Also, they sit inside my ear allowing me to wear them with a helmet or hat comfortably. I got them for $100.
I love the sound of the IT01. The bass & treble are just right. The cable that came with them was good quality & didn't need replacing. But they're not the most comfortable & they stick out from my ears. I got them for $80.
Now to the ZSX. I'd never heard the KZ "signature sound" before. I knew it was V shaped and really liked the IT01 which is also V-shaped. Unfortunately, in my opinion, the treble dominates the sound. Everything else including the bass is overpowered by the treble. They were $40 & I spent another $10 on a cable because the KZ cable is terrible. In short, I don't think I'd buy another set of KZ IEMs again.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 27, 2021)

pevinkarker said:


> I need your help..
> 
> I have the KZ Q6 and ZS10 Pro, QZ QK4 and Kbear KS1 but none of them can't satisfied me when i listing music for more that one hour...
> 
> ...


All IEMs you listed is somewhat energetic ones, try CCA CSN I believe you are mid-centric person. It’s $15, yet a solid contender. It will be a good benchmark.

As you mentioned you get tired of those listed, it indicates you are treble sensitive too, for that case CKX, Lark, HE1, Starseas are rather neutral and bright neutral category, treble might still spike your ear.

my recommendation is first try CSN, if you feel you need more treble sparle, then move to neutral and bright neutral pathways.

I do personally feel bright neutral sigunature is the right one for classical genre though, just not sure how sensitive your ear is toward treble range. So a safer bet is to go with smoother CSN’s mid centric first.

but bright neutral may sound a bit overly done on ambient, i enjoy more with mid-centric CSN for Brian Eno’s recent album Roger Eno & Brian Eno, Mixing Colors.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

pevinkarker said:


> I need your help..
> 
> I have the KZ Q6 and ZS10 Pro, QZ QK4 and Kbear KS1 but none of them can't satisfied me when i listing music for more that one hour...
> 
> ...


In addition to what @Nimweth and @AmericanSpirit have suggested, you can also try BQEYZ KB100 and Tin T2+ would also be good options for you.


----------



## pevinkarker (Apr 27, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> All IEMs you listed is somewhat energetic ones, try CCA CSN I believe you are mid-centric person. It’s $15, yet a solid contender. It will be a good benchmark.
> 
> As you mentioned you get tired of those listed, it indicates you are treble sensitive too, for that case CKX, Lark, HE1, Starseas are rather neutral and bright neutral category, treble might still spike your ear.
> 
> ...



I just bought CCA CSN, thanks for your help!

I will try them and see if i can adapt or/and if i will move for the ones that Nimweth mentioned.

At work i listening mostly ambient/classical as music with lyrics can oftenly distract me of what i'm doing 

ps: thank you too Barusu Lamperouge, i wrote my post while you posted and i didn't read it before.

Do you think that tinhifi t2 plus at 42€ from a EU store is a good deal?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

pevinkarker said:


> I just bought CCA CSN, thanks for your help!
> 
> I will try them and see if i can adapt or/and if i will move for the ones that Nimweth mentioned.
> 
> ...


In my understanding T2Plus is a bright natural category which many classical lovers find it best fit to the genre with Sub $60 segments, 42euro comes closer to 50, it sounds a fair/good deal to me.


----------



## earmonger

Barndoor said:


> Tech Mania starts on Ali in about 30 hour, may be worth holding off to see if there any good offers.
> Anybody spotted any good deals so far for sub $100 iems?


A good deal anyway: KBEAR's new KS1, which are only $20 before the discounts (and I've seen them randomly dip to $16 or so at Ali, even without the sale.)  They just arrived today from the giveaway a few weeks ago--thanks Wendy Li--and though I had zero expectations at this price, they turn out to be very bang-for-buck impressive.  

Non-microphonic braided 2-pin cord. Very easy fit, non-protruding, smooth plastic shells. Only SML silicone tips but you probably have others (I put on L BQEYZ silicones, my new go-to tips). There's deep bass extension that has clear pitch as well as impact. Vocals are prominent and upfront, both male and female. Bright up top. I'm guessing a graph would show a W profile. Soundstage is average, not gigantic, but good instrument separation.  Super easy to drive. (16 ohm) 

Possible cons: The treble will be aggressive for some people.  I occasionally get driver flex on insertion with my large silicones.   And no, you're not getting these for a deluxe unboxing experience: just buds, cord, tips, leaflet with QR codes. 

Among the super-cheaps, my Sony MH750 do offer more space and slightly more natural timbre, but unless you can find Kanoya on Ebay, everything out there seems to be counterfeit. Certainly don't trust anything on Ali. 

My KBEAR store at Ali shows a $5.00 coupon over $18, and $18.89 for the tech sale mic version so...like $14? How can they even afford to ship these?


----------



## pevinkarker

AmericanSpirit said:


> In my understanding T2Plus is a bright natural category which many classical lovers find it best fit to the genre with Sub $60 segments, 42euro comes closer to 50, it sounds a fair/good deal to me.


 With a 100€ budget which one would you recommend (cable and tips included)?


----------



## pevinkarker

earmonger said:


> My KBEAR store at Ali shows a $5.00 coupon over $18, and $18.89 for the tech sale mic version so...like $14? How can they even afford to ship these?


 I bought mine at 13,90 € shipped from Kbear store, it will be a great gift


----------



## AmericanSpirit

pevinkarker said:


> With a 100€ budget which one would you recommend (cable and tips included)?


I personally would have a safer bet will be on TRI Starsea, especially aliexpress Tech Mania sales discounts Starsea to close to $100 line, ($107), simply due to its neutral-ish signature with playable switches, as a sole IEM to live with. HE01 seems a good bet too, the accessories and build are astonishing!


----------



## pevinkarker

AmericanSpirit said:


> I personally would have a safer bet will be on TRI Starsea, especially aliexpress Tech Mania sales discounts Starsea to close to $100 line, ($107), simply due to its neutral-ish signature with playable switches, as a sole IEM to live with. HE01 seems a good bet too, the accessories and build are astonishing!



Thanks, i will try not to buy both


----------



## AmericanSpirit

morefilling said:


> I recently received my KZ ZSX and burned them in about 150 hours. In general, I like the V shaped sound. But I would have to say, the ZSX has way too much treble.
> I have 2 other sets of IEMs. Shure SE315 & iBasso IT01.
> The SE315 seem to get bashed on, but I like them. The sound is flat but they are the most comfortable. Also, they sit inside my ear allowing me to wear them with a helmet or hat comfortably. I got them for $100.
> I love the sound of the IT01. The bass & treble are just right. The cable that came with them was good quality & didn't need replacing. But they're not the most comfortable & they stick out from my ears. I got them for $80.
> Now to the ZSX. I'd never heard the KZ "signature sound" before. I knew it was V shaped and really liked the IT01 which is also V-shaped. Unfortunately, in my opinion, the treble dominates the sound. Everything else including the bass is overpowered by the treble. They were $40 & I spent another $10 on a cable because the KZ cable is terrible. In short, I don't think I'd buy another set of KZ IEMs again.


Paring an already aggressive V-shaped ZSX with KZ Cable (usually a V-shape multiplier) is not a good idea mate. It will be a treble spike nightmare unless someone has physically impaired hearing.  If you are still willing to challenge,  KZ ZAX, ($48 on sales) it's what defines KZ house sound nowadays.


----------



## profusion

My current good choices:


----------



## earmonger

earmonger said:


> A good deal anyway: KBEAR's new KS1, which are only $20 before the discounts (and I've seen them randomly dip to $16 or so at Ali, even without the sale.)  They just arrived today from the giveaway a few weeks ago--thanks Wendy Li--and though I had zero expectations at this price, they turn out to be very bang-for-buck impressive.
> 
> Non-microphonic braided 2-pin cord. Very easy fit, non-protruding, smooth plastic shells. Only SML silicone tips but you probably have others (I put on L BQEYZ silicones, my new go-to tips). There's deep bass extension that has clear pitch as well as impact. Vocals are prominent and upfront, both male and female. Bright up top. I'm guessing a graph would show a W profile. Soundstage is average, not gigantic, but good instrument separation.  Super easy to drive. (16 ohm)
> 
> ...


Looking back through the thread I see people calling the KS1  bass "woolly" and "uncontrolled" and stuff like that. I can't agree. I threw some of the bass monster tracks at these before I wrote above: Han Zimmer's "Why so Serious?" at 3:26, Sohn's "Falling," the second half of Massive Attack's "Angel." Some IEM's just can't get down there. Some just rumble. Maybe it's my particular tips and ears, but for me the KS1 find the note within the thud.


----------



## Tonymac136

earmonger said:


> Looking back through the thread I see people calling the KS1  bass "woolly" and "uncontrolled" and stuff like that. I can't agree. I threw some of the bass monster tracks at these before I wrote above: Han Zimmer's "Why so Serious?" at 3:26, Sohn's "Falling," the second half of Massive Attack's "Angel." Some IEM's just can't get down there. Some just rumble. Maybe it's my particular tips and ears, but for me the KS1 find the note within the thud.



Tips, burn in and amplification all make a difference to the KS1 (I've also replaced the cable, make of that what you will). OOTB it's got wooly bass and recessed mids. A few tweaks later and it sounds how I like it (natural-ish, but with weight). Not so good as the BL05S but leagues better than the DQ6 to my ears.


----------



## profusion

KS1 better than DQ6.....in which multiverse?


----------



## morefilling

AmericanSpirit said:


> Paring an already aggressive V-shaped ZSX with KZ Cable (usually a V-shape multiplier) is not a good idea mate. It will be a treble spike nightmare unless someone has physically impaired hearing.  If you are still willing to challenge,  KZ ZAX, ($48 on sales) it's what defines KZ house sound nowadays.


I've tried both the KZ cable & a Kbear cable. It seemed to make little difference.
As far as the ZAX, I read many reviews that said the ZSX & ZAX have a very similar sound signature. You don't find this to be true?


----------



## profusion

Cables - not so much.....but try a tip rolling....


----------



## AmericanSpirit

morefilling said:


> I've tried both the KZ cable & a Kbear cable. It seemed to make little difference.
> As far as the ZAX, I read many reviews that said the ZSX & ZAX have a very similar sound signature. You don't find this to be true?


Ah wait, it was ZSX, I've mistaken it to ASX. I believe ZSX is closer to ZAX, with few dips and hiccups. 
ZAX shows much fidelity to the Harman curve with few spikes, for Harman curse itself for the treble sensitive group, is regarded "bright and peaky", especially KZ's BA is a custom bellsing units, some of the treble unit has their own unique spikes sometimes.  

As you mentioned you like Shure sound, which from my old memories about SE535 and others that Shure has very tender and kind of dark-ish treble, no spikes or whatsoever,, your preference may simply more inclined to the bass-rolled neutral sound signature. Which I would suggest trying on See Audio Yume(Not a sub$100 though)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

pevinkarker said:


> I just bought CCA CSN, thanks for your help!
> 
> I will try them and see if i can adapt or/and if i will move for the ones that Nimweth mentioned.
> 
> ...


Yes it is a good deal. About $50 is just $4-5 more than it's usual sale price. So considering you're buying from an EU store, the differential is totally worth it. It's treble is mildest amongst the T2 lineup and has a bit more bass than T2 and T2 Pro. Also, mids will most likely be to your liking. A safe set to listen especially for music where you don't want unnecessary colouration in sound, in this case, classical.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

pevinkarker said:


> With a 100€ budget which one would you recommend (cable and tips included)?


Just go for the cable you like the most and you get them cheap, I'm using KBEar rhyme 2.5mm ones coz I managed to snag them for $14 😄. In terms of tips, I've found wide bore tips to synergise better with them to my music library as I listen to diverse genres including Indian classical, fusion, pop, heavy metal, indipop, etc. Also, if you don't mind foam tips then try them with the one shared with the T2+.

BGVP W01, JVC Spiral Dots, Tennmak Whirlwinds all sound great with T2+. Also, if you don't want to invest in tips straightaway then use flip tip mod on the stock tips shared with CSN or T2+ or any of your existing IEMs. They make your unusable tips crazy good in seconds. You can learn more about them here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/flip-tips-or-fliptips-prepare-to-have-your-mind-blown.906357/

P.S. - Use Hakuzen's method which is very quick and simple.

Tips are personal so the more time you spend with them more you will learn about them 😁


----------



## AmericanSpirit

12 hours untill Aliexpress’s cyber monday(Tech Mania)...!


----------



## Nimweth

pevinkarker said:


> With a 100€ budget which one would you recommend (cable and tips included)?


Whizzer HE01, CCA CKX.


----------



## Tonymac136

profusion said:


> KS1 better than DQ6.....in which multiverse?



Opinion. To my ears the DQ6 sounds.. OK. It"s got better technicalities than the KS1, but the KS1 sounds more cohesive, where a couple of frequencies just sound a bit rubbish with the DQ6. One of the pitfalls of using multiple drivers I guess. It's heaps better than the immensely disappointing Tin T1 Plus, but not so good in my opinion as the DQ6 or the Blon BL01.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Tonymac136 said:


> Opinion. To my ears the DQ6 sounds.. OK. It"s got better technicalities than the KS1, but the KS1 sounds more cohesive, where a couple of frequencies just sound a bit rubbish with the DQ6. One of the pitfalls of using multiple drivers I guess. It's heaps better than the immensely disappointing Tin T1 Plus, but not so good in my opinion as the DQ6 or the Blon BL01.


Yea if the spot is on tonal coherency, agree DQ6 still suffers from multi driver’s fate.  DQ6 got better resolution, kinda weird but wider sound stage, and resolving capabilities so knuckle to knuckle I think DQ6 is superior compared to KS1. Only if tonal coherency weighted 40% of the total grading plus the personal tonality favor with another 40%, KS1 might be a pick.


----------



## morefilling

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah wait, it was ZSX, I've mistaken it to ASX. I believe ZSX is closer to ZAX, with few dips and hiccups.
> ZAX shows much fidelity to the Harman curve with few spikes, for Harman curse itself for the treble sensitive group, is regarded "bright and peaky", especially KZ's BA is a custom bellsing units, some of the treble unit has their own unique spikes sometimes.
> 
> As you mentioned you like Shure sound, which from my old memories about SE535 and others that Shure has very tender and kind of dark-ish treble, no spikes or whatsoever,, your preference may simply more inclined to the bass-rolled neutral sound signature. Which I would suggest trying on See Audio Yume(Not a sub$100 though)


While I prefer the Shure sound to the ZSX, I actually like the sound of my IT01 most of all. I've heard that iem only described as V-shaped. So I'd say I prefer V-shaped sound over flat sound. But the treble on the ZSX is way over the top. Much more treble than my IT01.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

morefilling said:


> While I prefer the Shure sound to the ZSX, I actually like the sound of my IT01 most of all. I've heard that iem only described as V-shaped. So I'd say I prefer V-shaped sound over flat sound. But the treble on the ZSX is way over the top. Much more treble than my IT01.


I see, anyway, if you prefer iBasso V-signature, your next bet for any upgrade will be fearless S8Z, I recall it's a nicely done V-shape one.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 27, 2021)

morefilling said:


> I've tried both the KZ cable & a Kbear cable. It seemed to make little difference.
> As far as the ZAX, I read many reviews that said the ZSX & ZAX have a very similar sound signature. You don't find this to be true?


ZAX continues from ZSX (and ZS10 pro), but it is tuned your way - more bass and more polite/refined treble, while still V.

P. S. But then the main question: would the difference be enough? If ZSX is largely not to your liking, then ZAX may not work as well.

To add last - ZSX and ZAX are one of the least cable-dependent IEMs out there in my experience...


----------



## alamnp

Tonymac136 said:


> Opinion. To my ears the DQ6 sounds.. OK. It"s got better technicalities than the KS1, but the KS1 sounds more cohesive, where a couple of frequencies just sound a bit rubbish with the DQ6. One of the pitfalls of using multiple drivers I guess. It's heaps better than the immensely disappointing Tin T1 Plus, but not so good in my opinion as the DQ6 or the Blon BL01.



I second that, to me KS1 better sounding than DQ6. KS1 does not need upgraded cable or eartips to sound just like that. I hate experiment of cable/tips rolling. Used to be fun when I am a starving student. not anymore


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> I personally would have a safer bet will be on TRI Starsea, especially aliexpress Tech Mania sales discounts Starsea to close to $100 line, ($107), simply due to its neutral-ish signature with playable switches, as a sole IEM to live with. HE01 seems a good bet too, the accessories and build are astonishing!



I second that, Starsea is the best bang for your bucks


----------



## alamnp

Tonymac136 said:


> Tips, burn in and amplification all make a difference to the KS1 (I've also replaced the cable, make of that what you will). OOTB it's got wooly bass and recessed mids. A few tweaks later and it sounds how I like it (natural-ish, but with weight). Not so good as the BL05S but leagues better than the DQ6 to my ears.


no need, plug it to BTR5 high gain, it will open up KS1 without burning, I am suspecting power hungry driver from KS1


----------



## Sebulr

alamnp said:


> no need, plug it to BTR5 high gain, it will open up KS1 without burning, I am suspecting power hungry driver from KS1


I don't understand this, I use it straight out of my phone's headphone jack at 30% volume and it is about 80db. I do sometimes use a cheap amp to drive my blons, but only to make them sound better at quieter volume levels. The ks1 are very easily driven. My blons don't sound great out of a phone un amped unless they are set to LOUD, and that ain't good for my ears.


----------



## alamnp

Sebulr said:


> I don't understand this, I use it straight out of my phone's headphone jack at 30% volume and it is about 80db. I do sometimes use a cheap amp to drive my blons, but only to make them sound better at quieter volume levels. The ks1 are very easily driven. My blons don't sound great out of a phone un amped unless they are set to LOUD, and that ain't good for my ears.



KS1 is easy to drive, but with more power, the more resolution you have, at least for me. It sounds completely different from BTR5 vs Iphone plug.


----------



## Sebulr

alamnp said:


> KS1 is easy to drive, but with more power, the more resolution you have, at least for me. It sounds completely different from BTR5 vs Iphone plug.


Hmmm fair enough, might have to try it with my random amp. I'm tempted to get a btr5


----------



## alamnp

Sebulr said:


> Hmmm fair enough, might have to try it with my random amp. I'm tempted to get a btr5


just buy it from Amazon, try it out, if not good return for full money back.

make sure to update the version, pain in the arse, but version 2 is better than 1


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 27, 2021)

Sebulr said:


> Hmmm fair enough, might have to try it with my random amp. I'm tempted to get a btr5


BTR5 is really great, amazing for $120 (after settling on my perfect IEM I spent some efforts/funds on different DACs - BTR5 and BTR3k for a simpler sound but a lot of versatility - balanced, amazing battery life, and cute- are two of mine winners).
Never was even tempted to use the high gain on BTR5 with IEMs.


----------



## alamnp

PhonoPhi said:


> BTR5 is really great, amazing for $120 (after settling on my perfect IEM I spent some efforts/funds on different DACs - BTR5 and BTR3k for a simpler sound but a lot of versatility - balanced, amazing battery life, and cute- are two of mine winners).
> Never was even tempted to use the high gain on BTR5 with IEMs.


I got addicted with high gain on BTR5 on CA16 and Believe


----------



## Sebulr

PhonoPhi said:


> BTR5 is really great, amazing for $120 (after settling on my perfect IEM I spent some efforts/funds on different DACs - BTR5 and BTR3k for a simpler sound but a lot of versatility - balanced, amazing battery life, and cute- are two of mine winners).
> Never was even tempted to use the high gain on BTR5 with IEMs.


I'll probably buy one, after all my birthday is coming up. That or the new kz, trn bt20 pro knock-off whatever it is called it's 21 squid


----------



## alamnp

Sebulr said:


> I'll probably buy one, after all my birthday is coming up. That or the new kz, trn bt20 pro knock-off whatever it is called it's 21 squid


If you want I have mildly used bt20 pro for sale 👍


----------



## morefilling

PhonoPhi said:


> ZAX continues from ZSX (and ZS10 pro), but it is tuned your way - more bass and more polite/refined treble, while still V.
> 
> P. S. But then the main question: would the difference be enough? If ZSX is largely not to your liking, then ZAX may not work as well.
> 
> To add last - ZSX and ZAX are one of the least cable-dependent IEMs out there in my experience...


I think I'm done with KZ. I was thinking of the Moondrop Aria or the Whizzer HE01 instead of the ZSX. However I bought the ZSX from aliexpress so no returns.


----------



## Canabuc

Aria are great and hear good things about whizzer too.


----------



## alamnp

morefilling said:


> I think I'm done with KZ. I was thinking of the Moondrop Aria or the Whizzer HE01 instead of the ZSX. However I bought the ZSX from aliexpress so no returns.



i stopped buying IEMs from Aliexpress, now buying only from Amazon, $20 more is better than stuck with something that I don't want


----------



## whirlwind

alamnp said:


> i stopped buying IEMs from Aliexpress, now buying only from Amazon, $20 more is better than stuck with something that I don't want


It's pretty hard to beat their return policy.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> I got addicted with high gain on BTR5 on CA16 and Believe


Yea some IEMs are good with low, vice versa. It also comes to listeners preference at a time, “impact” or “timbre”, high for impact, great tonal timbre for low👍 FiiO really nailed in for BTR5, as I started to follow from their first amp cheap plastic E3, costed $7, when I was still a student with budget, they have really grown to some powerful DAP makers.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> i stopped buying IEMs from Aliexpress, now buying only from Amazon, $20 more is better than stuck with something that I don't want


To buy an expensive set, I’d definitely stick with amazon, super easy return, if it didn’t meet expectation.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 28, 2021)

morefilling said:


> I think I'm done with KZ. I was thinking of the Moondrop Aria or the Whizzer HE01 instead of the ZSX. However I bought the ZSX from aliexpress so no returns.


I’d highly recommend to remove nozzle filter on Aria, it’s a handcuffs for Aria to stick with moondrop’s house sound, but it adds so many restrictions, here is the post I mentioned about removing nozzle filter of Aria:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16322830


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just ordered following from Aliexpress tech mania sale:
KZ ZSN Pro X / KZ SKS
CCA C10PRO
TRN MT1
NiceHCK DB3
Cross review of sub$30 segments incoming with 8 of QKZs and these


----------



## igor0203

Anyone bought or tried these? Supposedly there's a berry driver in there

Apologies in advance for the tracking url, it's generated from the phone app

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOmbeSz


----------



## morefilling

alamnp said:


> i stopped buying IEMs from Aliexpress, now buying only from Amazon, $20 more is better than stuck with something that I don't want


Hind sight is 20/20, but it looks like the ZSX would only have been another $16 from Amazon. Free returns & 2 day shipping.
I would have to say with all the glowing reviews, I didn't think I'd be returning the ZSX. But now I wish I ordered from Amazon.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 28, 2021)

igor0203 said:


> Anyone bought or tried these? Supposedly there's a berry driver in there
> 
> Apologies in advance for the tracking url, it's generated from the phone app
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOmbeSz


wow, great finding, never heard of the maker name, it might be gambling between a total nightmare or a hidden gem.

someone said it didn't come with a cable and the accessories in the review 


Looks like it's been mentioned by @baskingshark back in last winter but since then no info.

I'd put my bet, just ordered...

Just used Chinese google, baidu, and found these. They even got EST+BA lineups.
https://www.zhe2.com/note/628612820210
In the product description of YS1, it says it uses single crystal copper upgraded cable.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just ordered following from Aliexpress tech mania sale:
> KZ ZSN Pro X / KZ SKS
> CCA C10PRO
> TRN MT1
> ...


That's quite some stash! Mostly all of them will be roundabouts identical in terms of performance. Will be an interesting experiment as more new folks will get a bird's eye view of ultra budget gems.

Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## igor0203

AmericanSpirit said:


> wow, great finding, never heard of the maker name, it might be gambling between a total nightmare or a hidden gem.
> 
> someone said it didn't come with a cable and the accessories in the review
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure they're crap, they would probably be known by now. Heck, I bet he deleted that purchase from his memory after hearing them


----------



## chickenmoon

igor0203 said:


> Anyone bought or tried these? Supposedly there's a berry driver in there
> 
> Apologies in advance for the tracking url, it's generated from the phone app
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOmbeSz


I have a pair. I posted a measurement in the discovery thread a few days ago. They are not too good IMHO but too be fair I didn't give them too much ear time. And there was was an atrociously horrible cheap cable bundled with them, not the one pictured.


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> To buy an expensive set, I’d definitely stick with amazon, super easy return, if it didn’t meet expectation.



i used to get everything via aliexpress, until I got burned by TRN, bad store even though they are official store, selling me bad IEM, and asking extra money for replacement.
Crazy, since then I stoppeb buying TRN completely.


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> wow, great finding, never heard of the maker name, it might be gambling between a total nightmare or a hidden gem.
> 
> someone said it didn't come with a cable and the accessories in the review
> 
> ...


Price alone, does not make sense, beryllium driver cost $35 by itself


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> Price alone, does not make sense, beryllium driver cost $35 by itself


we will see😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 28, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> I have a pair. I posted a measurement in the discovery thread a few days ago. They are not too good IMHO but too be fair I didn't give them too much ear time. And there was was an atrociously horrible cheap cable bundled with them, not the one pictured.


😫😫 maybe i’d cancel now
[edit] cancelled. That cheap cable alone tells how they treat business. Cheap low baller.


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> 😫😫 maybe i’d cancel now
> [edit] cancelled. That cheap cable alone tells how they treat business. Cheap low baller.


good move, that's why KBear discontinued Believe, the price of beryllium went up three times. No point of selling beryllium driver for the price.

I regretted though selling BNIB Believe. If I know that they will discontinue Believe, I would save it and sell it as a relic auction


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 28, 2021)

alamnp said:


> good move, that's why KBear discontinued Believe, the price of beryllium went up three times. No point of selling beryllium driver for the price.
> 
> I regretted though selling BNIB Believe. If I know that they will discontinue Believe, I would save it and sell it as a relic auction


Didn’t notice they discoutinued😱 I was thinking to try Believe someday... And then I found Amazon US still has stocks, order placed. I’m pretty sure it will be a good reference point. Interested to have comparison with Moondrop Aria 2021(with open filter)


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Didn’t notice they discoutinued😱 I was thinking to try Believe someday... And then I found Amazon US still has stocks, order placed. I’m pretty sure it will be a good reference point. Interested to have comparison with Moondrop Aria 2021(with open filter)


wow... congrats, make sure that with Believe, whatever DAC that you use, put it on high gain, it's a champ, it can take that much power without distortion. 
Also, if you have 2.5mm balanced with more than 100mW, use that. Very power hungry. I wonder if the impedance listed is correct, more like 40 Ohm.

I used BTR5 with 2.5mm balanced cable. With 3.5mm, even with high gain, still not enough resolution. But with extra power 240mW 2.5mm BTR5 and high gain, I would say it gets to 85% Dunu Luna capacity.


----------



## profusion (Apr 28, 2021)

I was never good at differentiating too well my gear, but.....After I listen to a couple of days my DQ6 (and before with TD08), I put curiously my old CCA C12 and .....oh god....now I know what metallic BA treble was people talking all about. The metal high notes blast my ears like I was teleported in an aluminum production site .... I think I will sell c12.....


----------



## pfloyd

alamnp said:


> wow... congrats, make sure that with Believe, whatever DAC that you use, put it on high gain, it's a champ, it can take that much power without distortion.
> Also, if you have 2.5mm balanced with more than 100mW, use that. Very power hungry. I wonder if the impedance listed is correct, more like 40 Ohm.
> 
> I used BTR5 with 2.5mm balanced cable. With 3.5mm, even with high gain, still not enough resolution. But with extra power 240mW 2.5mm BTR5 and high gain, I would say it gets to 85% Dunu Luna capacity.


Not many impressions of the Believe after some time has passed. I too really enjoy the KS1 and have an itchy trigger finger to order a Believe before it’s too late. Can you talk me into it? Right now my favorite IEMs are the Blon BL05s on the Q5k balanced. Not sure if the Believe is the best choice in its price bracket.


----------



## Opia

Hi all, I just ordered the Kbear Ks1 off Amazon for $10. For me all versions were giving a discount coupon check box, 20 percent off, but the black no-mic version was 50 percent off!


----------



## trumpethead

Opia said:


> Hi all, I just ordered the Kbear Ks1 off Amazon for $10. For me all versions were giving a discount coupon check box, 20 percent off, but the black no-mic version was 50 percent off!


Me Too!!


----------



## alamnp (Apr 29, 2021)

pfloyd said:


> Not many impressions of the Believe after some time has passed. I too really enjoy the KS1 and have an itchy trigger finger to order a Believe before it’s too late. Can you talk me into it? Right now my favorite IEMs are the Blon BL05s on the Q5k balanced. Not sure if the Believe is the best choice in its price bracket.



I did the review here in head fi, I just got my LZ A7, but KBear believe with 2.5mm high gain BTR5 beats even the best A7 setting.

Believe has one of the best percussion details, mid bass and sound staging. However, it's power hungry; without proper DAC, it will sound muddy. Also you need at least 30 hours burn in time to loosen up the driver and makes the bass better.  I have another beryllium driver, does not even come close to Believe tuning.

I owned NM2+ prior, sold that and kept Believe. I even bought 2 Believe, just in case that it failed. I sold it though, not knowing that they will discontinue it... regretted much. LoLz.

You won't be disappointed, however do get BTR5, 2.5mm silver/copper cable or silver cable and use high gain for it.


----------



## Nimweth

Hea


pfloyd said:


> Not many impressions of the Believe after some time has passed. I too really enjoy the KS1 and have an itchy trigger finger to order a Believe before it’s too late. Can you talk me into it? Right now my favorite IEMs are the Blon BL05s on the Q5k balanced. Not sure if the Believe is the best choice in its price bracket.


Head over to the review section for the Believe,  there are 15 reviews there which may help you decide.


----------



## whirlwind

Opia said:


> Hi all, I just ordered the Kbear Ks1 off Amazon for $10. For me all versions were giving a discount coupon check box, 20 percent off, but the black no-mic version was 50 percent off!


Thanks for the heads up....it was 40 %  percent off for me...I ordered


----------



## Canabuc

whirlwind said:


> Thanks for the heads up....it was 40 %  percent off for me...I ordered


I would bit with the shipping and duty cost to Canada it becomes cheaper to buy from AE.


----------



## Canabuc

Also anything compare the Kbear Ks1 to the Blon BL-01?
Is there any point in getting the Ks1 or will it sound too similar?

Also just got the Aria so only looking for something inexpensive and complementary. Eg something with heavy bass or that would be better than Aria for vocals...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 29, 2021)

Canabuc said:


> Also anything compare the Kbear Ks1 to the Blon BL-01?
> Is there any point in getting the Ks1 or will it sound too similar?
> 
> Also just got the Aria so only looking for something inexpensive and complementary. Eg something with heavy bass or that would be better than Aria for vocals...






KZ EDX or CCA CSN for male vocals✌️
Also, do you have DQ6? If not it’s worth the try.


----------



## xanlamin

Great comparison! I have not heard the Lark but I would rate the rest of the 4 like you do as I have owned the other 4.


----------



## Sebulr

Canabuc said:


> Also anything compare the Kbear Ks1 to the Blon BL-01?
> Is there any point in getting the Ks1 or will it sound too similar?
> 
> Also just got the Aria so only looking for something inexpensive and complementary. Eg something with heavy bass or that would be better than Aria for vocals...


The kbear ks1 has a lot more bass than the Blon BL01. It feels like at least double the bass and midd bass so at least 2.3db higher I guess. So overall the blon bl01 is brighter, the bass on the 01 is faster and slightly more detailed. I think the bl01 is slightly more present in the female vocal area but not quite irritating.

 Both tunings have their merits in my opinion, and I love them both, depending on what mood I'm in. It's quite startling to A B them. The blon bl01 is a more challenging fit, and are so heavy they could almost be used as a weapon, like a snooker ball in a sock.


----------



## Canabuc

AmericanSpirit said:


> KZ EDX or CCA CSN for male vocals✌️
> Also, do you have DQ6? If not it’s worth the try.


Saw that and given the Aria I'm not sure the day adds much. Figured the Ks1 would be good for more bass heavy tunes.

But keep up the great work!


----------



## Canabuc

Sebulr said:


> The kbear ks1 has a lot more bass than the Blon BL01. It feels like at least double the bass and midd bass so at least 2.3db higher I guess. So overall the blon bl01 is brighter, the bass on the 01 is faster and slightly more detailed. I think the bl01 is slightly more present in the female vocal area but not quite irritating.
> 
> Both tunings have their merits in my opinion, and I love them both, depending on what mood I'm in. It's quite startling to A B them. The blon bl01 is a more challenging fit, and are so heavy they could almost be used as a weapon, like a snooker ball in a sock.


I found so e old tips I had and flipped them and have great fit and seal now.
Ks1 might be worth the 15 or so dollars to have a stronger bass or maybe should get the bl-03


----------



## Sebulr

Canabuc said:


> I found so e old tips I had and flipped them and have great fit and seal now.
> Ks1 might be worth the 15 or so dollars to have a stronger bass or maybe should get the bl-03


I use large flip tips, on my Blons too. I think the ks1 have more bass than Blon Bl-03 too. I've got my bl01s in right now, and the bass is there when a song needs it, and gets out of the way, when it's not needed, it's a very sub bass orientated sound. And overall it's more detailed than the kbear ks1. But the ks1 is really good too, it just puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Arjey

Can someone give me some tips on how to EQ the KZ EDX? This is what I've been doing so far, but they still sound very.. First of all, they sound loud, and not in a good way. I mean, I turn on a song, set the volume, and as the song progresses, and certain frequencies are introduced, it becomes Too loud. Idk, it's like everything sounds too "forward", to close to me, very unnatural. I feel like I need to tune something down in the 800-5k region, but don't know what. In addition to that the highs are very peaky and thin, and.. to much of them. This is what I've come up with so far:



P.s. I really don't understand how so many people say this is a good set with bass. It basically has Zero bass below 20, and nearly none under 100, yet somehow too much (comparatively, imo) around 200-300..


----------



## Canabuc (Apr 29, 2021)

Great thing about the Blon BL-01 with good tips and the stock Arias sound amazing with no EQ needed. Such a great difference from all the tws I use.


----------



## alamnp

Arjey said:


> Can someone give me some tips on how to EQ the KZ EDX? This is what I've been doing so far, but they still sound very.. First of all, they sound loud, and not in a good way. I mean, I turn on a song, set the volume, and as the song progresses, and certain frequencies are introduced, it becomes Too loud. Idk, it's like everything sounds too "forward", to close to me, very unnatural. I feel like I need to tune something down in the 800-5k region, but don't know what. In addition to that the highs are very peaky and thin, and.. to much of them. This is what I've come up with so far:
> 
> P.s. I really don't understand how so many people say this is a good set with bass. It basically has Zero bass below 20, and nearly none under 100, yet somehow too much (comparatively, imo) around 200-300..



it may just be that you are treble sensitive and edx is not for you.

rule of thumbs: if you have to eq your ear monitor, it means it’s not good out of the box and the sound profile is just not for you.

may I recommend CCA CA16 with CP800?


----------



## Arjey

alamnp said:


> may I recommend CCA CA16 with CP800?


Thanks for the rec, but that's waaay out of my budget) I already have Blon BL-03, and I'm very happy with them as my top set. Now I'm in the search for something cheap (my country has bad currency, so even $1 is actually pretty much) and decent as every day earphones. I used to have Sony MH755, but they broke. I tried KZ EDR, EDX, ZST X.. nothing sounds good, and EQ doesn't help much. I'm surprised to say that so far I'm sticking with the cheapest Panasonic RP-HJE125, and a bit of EQing made them pretty good (no problem peaks, and they react well to EQ). But I have to use my MH755 tips on them (cus stock tips suck), but I'd rather keep them for something else. They sound ok for youtube, audiobooks or music while washing dishes, but.. not much more..


----------



## alamnp

Arjey said:


> Thanks for the rec, but that's waaay out of my budget) I already have Blon BL-03, and I'm very happy with them as my top set. Now I'm in the search for something cheap (my country has bad currency, so even $1 is actually pretty much) and decent as every day earphones. I used to have Sony MH755, but they broke. I tried KZ EDR, EDX, ZST X.. nothing sounds good, and EQ doesn't help much. I'm surprised to say that so far I'm sticking with the cheapest Panasonic RP-HJE125, and a bit of EQing made them pretty good (no problem peaks, and they react well to EQ). But I have to use my MH755 tips on them (cus stock tips suck), but I'd rather keep them for something else. They sound ok for youtube, audiobooks or music while washing dishes, but.. not much more..



I see, where is your country, if you want, you can have my ZS10 pro or ED9. I am pretty sure that will make you happy compared to Edx


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Apr 29, 2021)

Or CCA CSN $15 for budget CA16 alternative👍 Also,I’m waiting bunch of QKZ iem, it may take another month or so, but some of them mightbe a good budget pick!


----------



## Arjey

alamnp said:


> I see, where is your country, if you want, you can have my ZS10 pro or ED9. I am pretty sure that will make you happy compared to Edx


My country is Belarus (close to russia). I greatly appreciate the offer, but to be honest, I haven't the slightest clue of how shipping works, it might end up costing more than the earphones themselves 😅😥 If it's free (which is doubtful), I'd gladly accept tho


----------



## Oruzitch

Arjey said:


> My country is Belarus (close to russia). I greatly appreciate the offer, but to be honest, I haven't the slightest clue of how shipping works, it might end up costing more than the earphones themselves 😅😥 If it's free (which is doubtful), I'd gladly accept tho


If this link has free shipping for you its probably best to buy the Csn instead.


----------



## alamnp

Arjey said:


> My country is Belarus (close to russia). I greatly appreciate the offer, but to be honest, I haven't the slightest clue of how shipping works, it might end up costing more than the earphones themselves 😅😥 If it's free (which is doubtful), I'd gladly accept tho


ohh ok, you are right, shipping only from US to Belarus is $12. 
I did not know the shipping was that expensive, 14+ business days.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Arjey said:


> Can someone give me some tips on how to EQ the KZ EDX? This is what I've been doing so far, but they still sound very.. First of all, they sound loud, and not in a good way. I mean, I turn on a song, set the volume, and as the song progresses, and certain frequencies are introduced, it becomes Too loud. Idk, it's like everything sounds too "forward", to close to me, very unnatural. I feel like I need to tune something down in the 800-5k region, but don't know what. In addition to that the highs are very peaky and thin, and.. to much of them. This is what I've come up with so far:
> 
> P.s. I really don't understand how so many people say this is a good set with bass. It basically has Zero bass below 20, and nearly none under 100, yet somehow too much (comparatively, imo) around 200-300..


I think Tennmak Pro would suit your tastes better. They're super cheap ($9 for earheads) and if you don't have a mmcx cable then you can get one for as little as $3 on AliExpress, so overall cost is approx $12 

They're not hot in the treble and have the deep and lush bass which you want. 


Arjey said:


> Thanks for the rec, but that's waaay out of my budget) I already have Blon BL-03, and I'm very happy with them as my top set. Now I'm in the search for something cheap (my country has bad currency, so even $1 is actually pretty much) and decent as every day earphones. I used to have Sony MH755, but they broke. I tried KZ EDR, EDX, ZST X.. nothing sounds good, and EQ doesn't help much. I'm surprised to say that so far I'm sticking with the cheapest Panasonic RP-HJE125, and a bit of EQing made them pretty good (no problem peaks, and they react well to EQ). But I have to use my MH755 tips on them (cus stock tips suck), but I'd rather keep them for something else. They sound ok for youtube, audiobooks or music while washing dishes, but.. not much more..


I understand your predicament as even I face similar issues wrt currency conversion.

Suggest you avoid KZ as all of them will be sharp in treble and will hurt your ears.


----------



## PROblemdetected

profusion said:


> Is there a set for ~30-40$ with the following features:
> -great for EDM
> -lively and fun engaging sounding
> -good bass (but bot basshead, I already have such)
> ...


CCA ca16, maybe?


----------



## Nimweth

sakt1moko said:


> CCA ca16, maybe?


CCA CSN would work well, I think.


----------



## Arjey

alamnp said:


> ohh ok, you are right, shipping only from US to Belarus is $12.


😭 Thanks for the offer anyways, appreciate it.

P.s. I see you have the Tripowin TC-01, how are they? If to believe Crinacles graph, they look quite similar to Blon 03 (tho I'd definitely make a 3-7 db dip at 3.5-4k in EQ)


----------



## Arjey

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I think Tennmak Pro would suit your tastes better. They're super cheap $9
> 
> They're not hot in the treble and have the deep and lush bass which you want.
> 
> Suggest you avoid KZ as all of them will be sharp in treble and will hurt your ears.


Do you have a link? All I can find is for $28 😅
Also, idk. I googled to check out a graph and the ones I found (for 2016 version) don't look very good to me. I am treble sensitive, but I don't like it when there is no treble (and these show a Big and Wide dip all the way at 5-10k..). I don't like when the treble is peaky and sharp, and like when it's there, just toned down.. kinda like on the Blon 03 graphs))


----------



## Arjey

Oruzitch said:


> If this link has free shipping for you its probably best to buy the Csn instead.


I'm hearing a lot of praise for these, but then again, I heard the same for KZ EDX. And I can't find a graph for them, don't want to purchase something blindly. Also they sum up to at least $15.. add 5 and that's another Blon 03 (I'm pretty sure they're better). Want something at least 2 time cheaper, and not more than 3 times worse than Blon (numbers are subjective ofc, so.. not much point in stating them like this, but 🤷)

I feel like I might just start searching for original MH755s again.. they sound good, and are cheap. Only problem is finding genuine ones..


----------



## alamnp (Apr 30, 2021)

Arjey said:


> 😭 Thanks for the offer anyways, appreciate it.
> 
> P.s. I see you have the Tripowin TC-01, how are they? If to believe Crinacles graph, they look quite similar to Blon 03 (tho I'd definitely make a 3-7 db dip at 3.5-4k in EQ)


Don’t buy them, KBEAR KS1 is still better than them, unless you have a good pairing source.

TC01 is using KZ driver, rumor said it was EDX DD within their own casing. I mean for $50, there are better options for that.


----------



## profusion

sakt1moko said:


> CCA ca16, maybe?


Are they have signature BA metalic sound like c12?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Arjey said:


> Do you have a link? All I can find is for $28 😅
> Also, idk. I googled to check out a graph and the ones I found (for 2016 version) don't look very good to me. I am treble sensitive, but I don't like it when there is no treble (and these show a Big and Wide dip all the way at 5-10k..). I don't like when the treble is peaky and sharp, and like when it's there, just toned down.. kinda like on the Blon 03 graphs))


The new version has bit more treble than 2016 one and I think it will suit your tastes. I had them for over 3 years before miraculously misplacing them somewhere in my office 😅

TBH, I think at $9 it's a steal and very much similar to BLONs. At $28, it's tad bit overpriced. Just message Tony before placing the order, he will answer all your queries and will also throw in a case along with your order. 😉 Many times, graphs don't tell the entire truth. 

You can read reviews of members for the new version - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/te...es-with-microphone-remote-black.21432/reviews

Link for your ref - https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32820...=a2g0n.store_home.productList_6000705639086.0


----------



## alamnp

profusion said:


> Are they have signature BA metalic sound like c12?


nope, they don't have treble BA on the nozzle, treble is rolled off, trebleheads hate CA16
IF you pair CA16 with a good source, it will shine. 

One of the best multi BA when paired with BTR5 on high gain. 
It can take amping like a champ without much distortion.


----------



## Oruzitch

Arjey said:


> I'm hearing a lot of praise for these, but then again, I heard the same for KZ EDX. And I can't find a graph for them, don't want to purchase something blindly. Also they sum up to at least $15.. add 5 and that's another Blon 03 (I'm pretty sure they're better). Want something at least 2 time cheaper, and not more than 3 times worse than Blon (numbers are subjective ofc, so.. not much point in stating them like this, but 🤷)
> 
> I feel like I might just start searching for original MH755s again.. they sound good, and are cheap. Only problem is finding genuine ones..


I kind of understand what you mean, but im starting to think that you should wait and invest in over 50 usd iems intead of buying a bunch of downgrades/sidegrades to blon 03.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Arjey said:


> 😭 Thanks for the offer anyways, appreciate it.
> 
> P.s. I see you have the Tripowin TC-01, how are they? If to believe Crinacles graph, they look quite similar to Blon 03 (tho I'd definitely make a 3-7 db dip at 3.5-4k in EQ)


Again, tripowin is KZ family aside from CCA, I think EDX is actually tripowin's ODM, many other KZ IEMs are manufactured at Dongguan, the Largest Manufacturing sector in the world located near Shenzhen, south of China, vs EDX and Tripowins are manufactured somewhere north. But they share the same KZ's bellsing BA, which means it will most likely have the spikes you may dislike. As others said, maybe save up to $50USD and look for some other upgrade options is a better way unless you are like me enjoying pokemon collections. 


profusion said:


> Are they have signature BA metalic sound like c12?


CA16 is most mid-centric of chi-fi majors, CSN seconds that. It actually is related to CCA (Clear Concept Audio) 's Chinese name, "东莞市声域声学技术有限公司: Dongguan City Vocal / Choral Technology Company Ltd."  So from the company name, it's "clear concept" that they put focus on vocals and mid-range than KZ's V&U shape. CCA makes V and U, but CA16 and CSN are their "mid range focus" offering


----------



## igor0203

Arjey said:


> 😭 Thanks for the offer anyways, appreciate it.
> 
> P.s. I see you have the Tripowin TC-01, how are they? If to believe Crinacles graph, they look quite similar to Blon 03 (tho I'd definitely make a 3-7 db dip at 3.5-4k in EQ)



Perhaps save up for ybf iss014? That one is considered as blon upgrade, only issue is their wonky QC


----------



## G777

igor0203 said:


> Perhaps save up for ybf iss014? That one is considered as blon upgrade, only issue is their wonky QC


Might as well get a Moondrop Aria at that point.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> Might as well get a Moondrop Aria at that point.


Agree, 
Here is my first impression for Aria posted to moondrop thread. I currently see Aria with removed hex stock filter as very competitive IEM for sub$300 segment. I prefer Aria over KXXS/Starfield.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Agree,
> Here is my first impression for Aria posted to moondrop thread. I currently see Aria with removed hex stock filter as very competitive IEM for sub$300 segment. I prefer Aria over KXXS/Starfield.


It is interesting that you are using them without any filters! Doesn't it lead to any moisture and/or wax buildup?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> It is interesting that you are using them without any filters! Doesn't it lead to any moisture and/or wax buildup?


You can see the picture at the bottom of the post, Aria has another acoustic filter on top of hex filter, so at the end of the day, it’s still covered✌️


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> You can see the picture at the bottom of the post, Aria has another acoustic filter on top of hex filter, so at the end of the day, it’s still covered✌️


Ahh! Had to really zoom in to see that. Thinking of getting one so will try this mod if I find them not upto my taste OOTB as I'm not much of a believer in burn-in. Brain burn-in, possibly.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 1, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Ahh! Had to really zoom in to see that. Thinking of getting one so will try this mod if I find them not upto my taste OOTB as I'm not much of a believer in burn-in. Brain burn-in, possibly.


Good luck!
LCP drivers does get affected by burn-in more than Carbon-based drivers used in KXXS/Starfield. LCP is thin and flexible yet very solid, that produces a very unique tone that resembles to  what I heard about pure-beryllium drivers do. To me it sound as fast and accurate as BA with full bodied dynamic drivers full impact! I ordered discontinued KBear Belive due to raise in raremetal prices, and would like to have a comparison with Aria vs Believe after receiving it.

Right out of the box, Aria’s cymbal presentation is just pessimistic, it crashes to everywhere without proper control. Moondrop actually wrote in the product guide of Aria to “recommend to burn-in for 100 hours before listening “

also note Aria uses same high-end cable as Massdrop’s KXXX.
It’s fabric-covered cable and the build is very solid! Because of this good made cable, I didn’t even bother to try running Aria with balanced cables. The touch of cable is one of the best one I had.

So, if anyone value the long term comfort of Aria, I’d say it is S tier comfort👍 For me the cable itself worth $40.

To sum up: 
-right out of the box impression and comparison with Starfield: 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16311440

-post burn-in with removed filter mod:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16322830


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 2, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Good luck!
> LCP drivers does get affected by burn-in more than Carbon-based drivers used in KXXS/Starfield. LCP is thin and flexible yet very solid, that produces a very unique tone that resembles to  what I heard about pure-beryllium drivers do. To me it sound as fast and accurate as BA with full bodied dynamic drivers full impact! I ordered discontinued KBear Belive due to raise in raremetal prices, and would like to have a comparison with Aria vs Believe after receiving it.
> 
> Right out of the box, Aria’s cymbal presentation is just pessimistic, it crashes to everywhere without proper control. Moondrop actually wrote in the product guide of Aria to “recommend to burn-in for 100 hours before listening “
> ...


Hmmm this is interesting. I'm very much impressed by the overall package that Moondrop is providing with Aria, that itself is very promising in this price bracket.

Locally, Aria is available for over $100 which is a big dampener. I'd try to get them in a month or two as soon as covid surge recceds in my country. Thanks for your impressions. I always wanted to try a Moondrop product and I feel nothing would be better than Aria as it more or less fits into what I generally like in an IEM.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Hmmm this is interesting. I'm very much impressed by the overall package that Moondrop is providing with Aria, that itself is very promising in this price bracket.
> 
> Locally, Aria is available for over $100 which is a big dampener. I'd try to get them in a month or two from as soon as covid surge recceds in my country. Thanks for your impressions. I always wanted to try a Moondrop product and I feel nothing would be better than Aria as it more or less fits into what I generally like in an IEM.


Aria(removed filter) bass is what I can prefer over Blessing2, Thieaudio Monarch and hard to decide between MEST MKII, you’d definitely want to give it a try👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Ahh! Had to really zoom in to see that. Thinking of getting one so will try this mod if I find them not upto my taste OOTB as I'm not much of a believer in burn-in. Brain burn-in, possibly.


I just opened Aria box, and noticed it comes with both hex filter(the outer filter) and acoustic filter (the inner filter) spares! Also the user guide clearly stated LCP driver performs poorly at the beginning and it needs 100 hours of burn-in.
I see some negative feedbacks of Aria from some, and they seemed not performed suggested burn-in it seems. I agree and without prejudice, stated at the unboxing impressuon that Aria sounded off-tone out of box, so this proved my statement.


----------



## gadgetgod

AmericanSpirit said:


> I just opened Aria box, and noticed it comes with both hex filter(the outer filter) and acoustic filter (the inner filter) spares! Also the user guide clearly stated LCP driver performs poorly at the beginning and it needs 100 hours of burn-in.
> I see some negative feedbacks of Aria from some, and they seemed not performed suggested burn-in it seems. I agree and without prejudice, stated at the unboxing impressuon that Aria sounded off-tone out of box, so this proved my statement.


How to use these filters??


----------



## gadgetgod

Currently under burn-in period. I don't understand how to use the provided tuning filters :/.

Initial impressions, the pair has a good punch in the lower end, but what I love the most about it is the overall clarity and resolution for its price.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> I just opened Aria box, and noticed it comes with both hex filter(the outer filter) and acoustic filter (the inner filter) spares! Also the user guide clearly stated LCP driver performs poorly at the beginning and it needs 100 hours of burn-in.
> I see some negative feedbacks of Aria from some, and they seemed not performed suggested burn-in it seems. I agree and without prejudice, stated at the unboxing impressuon that Aria sounded off-tone out of box, so this proved my statement.


Interesting this is. Thanks for your impressions and extensive help on this. I was anyways done with sub-50 sidegrades and have decided I'd step up to sub-100 and instead buy 3-4 IEMs a year which actually make a difference to my collection instead of buying 20 of which I won't even listen to half of them 6 months down the line


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 2, 2021)

gadgetgod said:


> How to use these filters??


It’s a replacements filters.
You use the black tweezers that is in the picture to operate.
But to remove the hex iron filter, I recommend to use some 🧷 📌.




After removing that hex shaped iron filter

It will be like below.

That’s what I call a remove hex filter mod.
It will although derail the sound sigunature from MoonDrop’s house harman curve to more bright neutral with slight U hints, but technicalities could be significantly improved.
The unusual hex shaped filter is a handcuff to force sound to stick with harman curve, with some sacrifices.





Note:
I’d recommmend to keep this acoustic white mesh filter to stay unless it’s ultimately damaged. You have to destroy the white mesh filter in order to remove it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 2, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Interesting this is. Thanks for your impressions and extensive help on this. I was anyways done with sub-50 sidegrades and have decided I'd step up to sub-100 and instead buy 3-4 IEMs a year which actually make a difference to my collection instead of buying 20 of which I won't even listen to half of them 6 months down the line


It’s a journey to find your personal ultimate favor, so I believe sidewalks are sometime necessary, but yes at sometime you’d walk forward👍 I’d settle with Aria and Tri Starsea for $ around 100 choice. Aria for ultimate dynamic, Starsea for “mini 64audio U12t”.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s a journey to find your personal ultimate favor, so I believe sidewalks are sometime necessary, but yes at sometime you’d walk forward👍 I’d settle with Aria and Tri Starsea for $ around 100 choice. Aria for ultimate dynamic, Starsea for “mini 64audio U12t”.


Yes, for now, I feel I'm very saturated with the offerings in the sub $50 bracket and I've figured out what my preferences are. As my current collection gives me great diversity. Maybe in future I'd get something in this realm which is exciting and path breaking. Also, as you mentioned, at times it is necessary to move forward, I think this is a good time to step-up and see what the Western 'budget-fi' has in store for me.

Thanks for the recos, but I'd like try a planar and probably an EST if it ever trickles down to this price range apart from Tape. Starsea is the one with tuning switches right? I have them in my radar as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yes, for now, I feel I'm very saturated with the offerings in the sub $50 bracket and I've figured out what my preferences are. As my current collection gives me great diversity. Maybe in future I'd get something in this realm which is exciting and path breaking. Also, as you mentioned, at times it is necessary to move forward, I think this is a good time to step-up and see what the Western 'budget-fi' has in store for me.
> 
> Thanks for the recos, but I'd like try a planar and probably an EST if it ever trickles down to this price range apart from Tape. Starsea is the one with tuning switches right? I have them in my radar as well.


FIY, the Tape does NOT use an EST. It uses a magnetostatic driver + dd. 

If you want a sonion EST (technically only an electret, not an electrostat either) you will probably need to wait for a few more years. As the cheapest iem with them right now is the Dunu EST112.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 2, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY, the Tape does NOT use an EST. It uses a magnetostatic driver + dd.
> 
> If you want a sonion EST (technically only an electret, not an electrostat either) you will probably need to wait for a few more years. As the cheapest iem with them right now is the Dunu EST112.


Ahh I didn't know that. Thanks for clarifying it for me. Because the product description clearly states that it has a low voltage electrostatic driver. Yeah, I know but never say never in Chi-fi land. 😉 For all you know, KZ might launch one out of the blue for $100 😂 in a few months


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Ahh I didn't know that. Thanks for clarifying jt for me. Because the product description clearly states that it has a low voltage electrostatic driver. Yeah, I know but never say never in Chi-fi land. 😉 For all you know, KZ might launch one out of the blue for $100 😂 in a few months


Shuoer is using false marketing on their stuff so...








source: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/


----------



## alamnp

URBANFUN YBF-ISS014, I think one of the best sub $100, I hope someone can compare Aria to this.


----------



## alamnp

G777 said:


> Might as well get a Moondrop Aria at that point.



I still can’t fathom for the 100 hours burn in.
Anyone can provide the graph out of the box vs post burn in for Aria?

also graph after removing filters and each filters usage.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> Shuoer is using false marketing on their stuff so...
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/


Ahh, I see. Thanks for this. It is indeed misleading on their part and fooling consumers. Something that'd make me stay away from them for good.


alamnp said:


> URBANFUN YBF-ISS014, I think one of the best sub $100, I hope someone can compare Aria to this.


That horrendous QC and driver change is not worth the effort anymore. The beryllium drivers aren't available and that noble metal is no different than a random DD found in some cheapo $10 IEM.


----------



## alamnp

alamnp said:


> I still can’t fathom for the 100 hours burn in.
> Anyone can provide the graph out of the box vs post burn in for Aria?
> 
> also graph after removing filters and each filters usage.


Make sense, KBear even discontinued Believe.

I have two beryllium driver IEM, Believe and Periodic Audio BE.
Both are spectacular after burn in, and can take amping like a champ with very minimal distortion.
They do need high powered amp though; otherwise sounds like junk.


----------



## alamnp

Beside Urbanfun and Shuoer which other companies did _false marketing?_

We need to inform people


----------



## 1clearhead (May 3, 2021)

I miss the not so long ago good old days where Xiaomi made the Xiaomi Pistons by 1more with beryllium DD's back in 2014. I have both the original gold Xiaomi Pistons and the flagship white gold version. Remind you, the Silver Pistons "WERE NOT" beryllium DD's at the time, but titanium versions. Now, the sound of the original and flagship version was epic and still sounds very competitive today even if they had nondetachable cables at the time. That's what makes beryllium so special, IMHO!

Enjoy my PIC's!  ...White Gold flagship version is in the box!



-Clear


----------



## alamnp

1clearhead said:


> I miss the not so long ago good old days where Xiaomi made the Xiaomi Pistons by 1more with beryllium DD's back in 2014. I have both the original gold Xiaomi Pistons and the flagship white gold version. Remind you, the Silver Pistons "WERE NOT" beryllium DD's at the time, but titanium versions. Now, the sound of the original and flagship version was epic and still sounds very competitive today even if they had nondetachable cables at the time. That's what makes beryllium so special, IMHO!
> 
> Enjoy my PIC's!  ...White Gold version is in the box!
> 
> ...


Beryllium DD is unmatched IMO

I have both Believe and Periodic Audio Be. They both are the best single DD IEM I have


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> FIY, the Tape does NOT use an EST. It uses a magnetostatic driver + dd.
> 
> If you want a sonion EST (technically only an electret, not an electrostat either) you will probably need to wait for a few more years. As the cheapest iem with them right now is the Dunu EST112.


Actually Tri just came out with 2EST+2BA Starshine with $450 vs DUNU’s $490
Although, my recommendation for EST will be more experienced firm, Thieaudio. They just came out Oracle/Excalibur pair(520-530usd). Thieaudio knows how to make Sonion EST performing what they supposed to


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> Shuoer is using false marketing on their stuff so...
> 
> 
> 
> source: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-first-magneto-static-earphone-hpsd-e70#/


Their brand name reminds me of Shure..😭


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Actually Tri just came out with 2EST+2BA Starshine with $450 vs DUNU’s $490
> Although, my recommendation for EST will be more experienced firm, Thieaudio. They just came out Oracle/Excalibur pair(520-530usd). Thieaudio knows how to make Sonion EST performing what they supposed to


I am waiting for the review for Starshine. KBear has been hitting the right buttons so far.

i might resell my LZ for Starshine


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> I am waiting for the review for Starshine. KBear has been hitting the right buttons so far.
> 
> i might resell my LZ for Starshine


Yup, KBEAR/Tri is coming up to ky radar after I was amazed by their tuning for Lark.  Waiting Starsea and Believe, and I’m pretty sure I won’t be disappointed.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> Beside Urbanfun and Shuoer which other companies did _false marketing?_
> 
> We need to inform people


QKZ. Well they usually title “4DD IEM” as it 2DD per side and it’s intentional misleading/eye-catching. They also claimed 2DD as there is only one diaphragm, only because it’s dual-cavity they called it 2DD. Another false marketing.  Anyway that QKZ only sells sub$20 segments so no big concerns though.


----------



## RikudouGoku

1clearhead said:


> I miss the not so long ago good old days where Xiaomi made the Xiaomi Pistons by 1more with beryllium DD's back in 2014. I have both the original gold Xiaomi Pistons and the flagship white gold version. Remind you, the Silver Pistons "WERE NOT" beryllium DD's at the time, but titanium versions. Now, the sound of the original and flagship version was epic and still sounds very competitive today even if they had nondetachable cables at the time. That's what makes beryllium so special, IMHO!
> 
> Enjoy my PIC's!  ...White Gold version is in the box!
> 
> ...


My first chi-fi, before I even knew that was a term lol. 



AmericanSpirit said:


> QKZ. Well they usually title “4DD IEM” as it 2DD per side and it’s intentional misleading/eye-catching. They also claimed 2DD as there is only one diaphragm, only because it’s dual-cavity they called it 2DD. Another false marketing.  Anyway that QKZ only sells sub$20 segments so no big concerns though.


This is actually something a lot of brands do in china, its probably the standard over there, you know, since having a bigger number looks better lol.


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yup, KBEAR/Tri is coming up to ky radar after I was amazed by their tuning for Lark.  Waiting Starsea and Believe, and I’m pretty sure I won’t be disappointed.


Absolutely. I have Believe, Lark, i3, i4 and Starsea. All excellent IEMs with good tuning. Even the more affordable ones are good as well, KB04 and KB06 are competitive.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> Absolutely. I have Believe, Lark, i3, i4 and Starsea. All excellent IEMs with good tuning. Even the more affordable ones are good as well, KB04 and KB06 are competitive.


Sadly my only KBEar is Opal which I got for $8 as part of Nicehck lucky bag🤣🤣🤣 and it is by far my worst purchase by comfortably beating Sennheiser CX275s 😅

Maybe I will try one of their mid-fi offerings like Starsea or some sequel to Believe.


----------



## PROblemdetected

profusion said:


> Are they have signature BA metalic sound like c12?


No, they're not.

Its a little bit on the bass-side, but it still having some clarity. The best part is imaging and soundstage, really nice for that price.

The worst part is packaging and accesories, u will need cable and tips to get the best of them.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly my only KBEar is Opal which I got for $8 as part of Nicehck lucky bag🤣🤣🤣 and it is by far my worst purchase by comfortably beating Sennheiser CX275s 😅
> 
> Maybe I will try one of their mid-fi offerings like Starsea or some sequel to Believe.


Kbear diamond for the actual 50€ price is astonishing, one of the best of my collection if u want a bass-iem


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

sakt1moko said:


> Kbear diamond for the actual 50€ price is astonishing, one of the best of my collection if u want a bass-iem


Diamond is sadly not cup of my tea. I have demoed it and I find them too V-shaped. The tuning is spot on as it was coming on the back of BL03 hype train with better materials and build quality for those who like V-shaped IEMs with extra warmth.


----------



## Nimweth

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly my only KBEar is Opal which I got for $8 as part of Nicehck lucky bag🤣🤣🤣 and it is by far my worst purchase by comfortably beating Sennheiser CX275s 😅
> 
> Maybe I will try one of their mid-fi offerings like Starsea or some sequel to Believe.


Yes,  the Opal was not a good one. Really weird tuning,  sounded thin and out of phase. KBEAR have redeemed themselves since then!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> My first chi-fi, before I even knew that was a term lol.
> 
> 
> This is actually something a lot of brands do in china, its probably the standard over there, you know, since having a bigger number looks better lol.


Yea Super Saiyan 4 sounds stronger than 2 😂


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Diamond is sadly not cup of my tea. I have demoed it and I find them too V-shaped. The tuning is spot on as it was coming on the back of BL03 hype train with better materials and build quality for those who like V-shaped IEMs with extra warmth.


KBear seemed tuning their entry models with V-shaped, with exception of Lark.  The mid and high-end seemed more neutral and very nicely tuned👍


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Nimweth said:


> Absolutely. I have Believe, Lark, i3, i4 and Starsea. All excellent IEMs with good tuning. Even the more affordable ones are good as well, KB04 and KB06 are competitive.


how would the starsea compare to fiio fh3?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 3, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> how would the starsea compare to fiio fh3?


You can find recorded sigunature recording in this comparative review for FH3 / Starsea /Yume. So you can actually listen to how those IEM reproducing the music samples through simulated dummy heads and ear canals.
https://kxat2lldqnjdqpzaoc5vz3o7cq-...og/review/chi-fi-earphone-recording-review-4/





By the way I have FH3’s simpler composition EA3(it’s FH1’s repackaging) .  That made me an awful impression so I decided to stay away from FiiO IEMs. FiiO is good for DAP/Amps, not IEM to me personally.


----------



## Nimweth

lucasbatista2408 said:


> how would the starsea compare to fiio fh3?


I'm sorry,  I do not have the FH3.


----------



## Nimweth

It is sobering to revisit some older IEMs after waxing lyrical over the newest models, however good they sound. I have been enjoying the CCA CKX and was impressed by the performance of the song here, but today dug out my Tin T3 and it was amazing. Treble extension, soundstage and bass depth and speed. Here is the track:


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> KBear seemed tuning their entry models with V-shaped, with exception of Lark.  The mid and high-end seemed more neutral and very nicely tuned👍


Yes, the impressions have been very positive.


Nimweth said:


> Yes,  the Opal was not a good one. Really weird tuning,  sounded thin and out of phase. KBEAR have redeemed themselves since then!


Yes looks likely as you and many fellow members have been praising their newer IEMs. I have Believe available locally for ~$200 and Starsea for ~$120. I think believe will suit my preferences more but I'd probably demo them before purchasing.


----------



## earmonger (May 3, 2021)

Tonymac136 said:


> Tips, burn in and amplification all make a difference to the KS1 (I've also replaced the cable, make of that what you will). OOTB it's got wooly bass and recessed mids. A few tweaks later and it sounds how I like it (natural-ish, but with weight). Not so good as the BL05S but leagues better than the DQ6 to my ears.


I have now given the KS1 100+ hours of pink noise burn-in.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/

Frankly, I don't hear any difference.

The bass still has extra quantity but the pitch is clear. The vocals have presence,  clearer than a lot of V-shaped IEMs I've heard--they did before burn-in. The soundstage isn't gigantic but it's not claustrophobic either.

I'm using an AK70 player, which should have decent amplification, so that may help. Also the semi-rigid BYEYZ silicone tips (driver flex though).

The player has EQ, and dialing down the bass a little makes a serious improvement.

Now that the KS1 are something like $12 (with discount coupon) on Amazon, seems like they'd be a great choice for anyone's hazardous-duty IEMs, especially bassheads. And what the heck, if you hate them you've still got a 2-pin cable to use on another set.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

earmonger said:


> I have now given the KS1 100+ hours of pink noise burn-in.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/
> 
> ...


Agree KS1 for basshead. Or maybe they have surprisingly huge unit variable, I can’t say KS1 sounds anywhere near DQ6.


----------



## whirlwind

earmonger said:


> I have now given the KS1 100+ hours of pink noise burn-in.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/free-burn-in-files.466827/
> 
> ...


My KS1 arrived Saturday. I got it with the coupon on amazon for $12 and some change. I use it for exactly what you say....it's my new work IEM and I love the extra bass....great bargain.


----------



## Tonymac136

AmericanSpirit said:


> Agree KS1 for basshead. Or maybe they have surprisingly huge unit variable, I can’t say KS1 sounds anywhere near DQ6.



They couldn't even provide the F1 with the same driver so unit variance is a distinct possibility...


----------



## lucasbatista2408

AmericanSpirit said:


> You can find recorded sigunature recording in this comparative review for FH3 / Starsea /Yume. So you can actually listen to how those IEM reproducing the music samples through simulated dummy heads and ear canals.
> https://kxat2lldqnjdqpzaoc5vz3o7cq-...og/review/chi-fi-earphone-recording-review-4/
> 
> 
> By the way I have FH3’s simpler composition EA3(it’s FH1’s repackaging) .  That made me an awful impression so I decided to stay away from FiiO IEMs. FiiO is good for DAP/Amps, not IEM to me personally.


i did not know ea3 was fh3's simpler composition as you mentioned. maybe i can get the EA3 and see what it is like. starsea also caught my attention recently. but i wasnt aware that they are neutral. would you care to point out something that leans more into a warm sound that has a good amount of clarity without sounding piercing in this price range?


----------



## Oruzitch

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i did not know ea3 was fh3's simpler composition as you mentioned. maybe i can get the EA3 and see what it is like. starsea also caught my attention recently. but i wasnt aware that they are neutral. would you care to point out something that leans more into a warm sound that has a good amount of clarity without sounding piercing in this price range?


Any genre in particular?
I borrowed my brothers starseas to compare them with my daily drivers nf audio na2.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

Oruzitch said:


> Any genre in particular?
> I borrowed my brothers starseas to compare them with my daily drivers nf audio na2.


rock, metal, pop, jazz, blues and the list goes on haha


----------



## InvisibleInk

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i did not know ea3 was fh3's simpler composition as you mentioned. maybe i can get the EA3 and see what it is like. starsea also caught my attention recently. but i wasnt aware that they are neutral. would you care to point out something that leans more into a warm sound that has a good amount of clarity without sounding piercing in this price range?


EA3 = FH1s


----------



## Oruzitch

lucasbatista2408 said:


> rock, metal, pop, jazz, blues and the list goes on haha


what a hard decision, both are really good and both have different faults.

let me collect my thoughts and try to explain a bit their sound.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 3, 2021)

Hello everyone, I just tried something new, more comprehensive sound signature recordings with comparative review for IEMs.

At least you can tell how roughly each IEM would sound like. All used with stock cable and same eartips that I found suitable for recording. All recorded with same song and same settings/volumes.











KB EAR KS1 sound signature♪ Jazz
KB EAR Lark sound signature♪Jazz
KZ EDX sound signature♪ Jazz
KZ DQ6 sound signature♪Jazz

some testing is done with Moondrop Blessing2 sound signature♪ Jazz

I would suggest listening to it with neutral reference, for which in this series, KB Ear Lark is closer to neutral (it's bright natural-ish)
At least this would help to have a common standing point.

Unfortunately, CSN is missing, will add it when I find it.

I will add Starsea when it gets delivered and after I burn it in✌️


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hello everyone, I just tried something new, more comprehensive sound signature recordings with comparative review for IEMs.
> 
> At least you can tell how roughly each IEM would sound like. All used with stock cable and same eartips that I found suitable for recording. All recorded with same song and same settings/volumes.
> 
> ...



Starsea has 4 tuning signatures, so it is gonna be a bit tough to compare against the various permutations, but look forward to your review!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 3, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> i did not know ea3 was fh3's simpler composition as you mentioned. maybe i can get the EA3 and see what it is like. starsea also caught my attention recently. but i wasnt aware that they are neutral. would you care to point out something that leans more into a warm sound that has a good amount of clarity without sounding piercing in this price range?


I haven't heard Starsea yet, it's still on the trip from Shenzhen to USA... a long one (1month?), from my understanding, Starsea is not on the coolest sid & it has neutral tuning, that's why it caught my attention as it's basically a mini-64 audio U12t. And many reviewers said it's the best value to price for 2021. Your warm and clear sound preference reminds me of See Audio Yume although that's $169, a pretty harsh target compared to Starsea's 129(on sale 107).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Starsea has 4 tuning signatures, so it is gonna be a bit tough to compare against the various permutations, but look forward to your review!


lol will do all 4 tunings!


----------



## alamnp

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly my only KBEar is Opal which I got for $8 as part of Nicehck lucky bag🤣🤣🤣 and it is by far my worst purchase by comfortably beating Sennheiser CX275s 😅
> 
> Maybe I will try one of their mid-fi offerings like Starsea or some sequel to Believe.


That would be Starshine, Wendy said no Believe, beryllium driver went up in price


----------



## Barndoor

alamnp said:


> That would be Starshine, Wendy said no Believe, beryllium driver went up in price


Let's not derail this thread by having a discussion as to what is and isn't mid-fi!!! 
Yes, Shine is the middle priced item of the the Tri Star trio, above Sea and below Light


----------



## alamnp

Barndoor said:


> Let's not derail this thread by having a discussion as to what is and isn't mid-fi!!!
> Yes, Shine is the middle priced item of the the Tri Star trio, above Sea and below Light


oh lol yeah... Shine is $500
recent price up of beryllium will make Believe no. 2 in the upper mid tier...


----------



## Barndoor

Out of interest is the price rise of Beryllium driven by supply issues? 
Was reading an article that demand was down due to Covid impacts causing reduced production in automotive and aerospace sectors.


----------



## chickenmoon

Price of 99% Be is currently about $1 per gram and you've got something like perhaps two milligram of it per driver at most so the price of raw Be ain't much of a factor in the cost of a pure Be driver.

In the Cayin Fantasy thread, the Cayin rep mentioned they tried pure Be drivers but couldn't get a sub kilobuck retail price for the Fantasy if using these. The Fantasy uses PVD Be and costs $600 so it would mean a pure Be driver  (purchased from Materion I suppose) costs $100 at the very minimum but probably more.


----------



## cappuchino (May 4, 2021)

The more I listen to the *KZ DQ6,* the more astounded I am by how good it sounds. I can never stop saying how important tip rolling is for this IEM. I am now using the BQEYZ stock tips which can be bought for 3 USD for 6 pairs. *Never ever touch the stock tips it comes with. 

The quality and control across all spectrums, man... KZ hit gold with these and I'm sure I'm not the only one that says so.*

Oh, the tiny black box at the back is the *Earstudio HUD100 MK2.* It attaches like a jetpack on my phone with the included case. I do have to mention that the DQ6 is the only gear I have that I encounter annoying hiss with in High Power mode. In low power, crystal clear.

The KZ DQ6 is an easy to drive IEM and should be in the top 3 of the list of *Best 30 USD IEMs, IMO. *It's insane that it can be found for less than 16 USD if you have access to Shopee or Lazada. The cable I use is the new KZ upgrade cables for 2021. Sells for around 8 USD on Shopee.


----------



## speedfiend

AmericanSpirit said:


> I haven't heard Starsea yet, it's still on the trip from Shenzhen to USA... a long one (1month?), from my understanding, Starsea is not on the coolest sid & it has neutral tuning, that's why it caught my attention as it's basically a mini-64 audio U12t. And many reviewers said it's the best value to price for 2021. Your warm and clear sound preference reminds me of See Audio Yume although that's $169, a pretty harsh target compared to Starsea's 129(on sale 107).


The closest IEM to having the 64 Audio U12T's tune/sound would be the Dunu SA6, which is a $550 mid-fi IEM. Nothing around the $100 range has a tune that's close. I have auditioned the U12T and own both the SA6 and the Starsea and the Starsea have a very different sound from the U12T/SA6, even with all the switch options.


----------



## alamnp

speedfiend said:


> The closest IEM to having the 64 Audio U12T's tune/sound would be the Dunu SA6, which is a $550 mid-fi IEM. Nothing around the $100 range has a tune that's close. I have auditioned the U12T and own both the SA6 and the Starsea and the Starsea have a very different sound from the U12T/SA6, even with all the switch options.



how does it compare to Dunu Luna?

Being said, I can’t get enough of Beryllium driver.

so far all of the Beryllium driver IEMs I owned, IMO has the best tuning of all.


----------



## seanwee

chickenmoon said:


> Price of 99% Be is currently about $1 per gram and you've got something like perhaps two milligram of it per driver at most so the price of raw Be ain't much of a factor in the cost of a pure Be driver.
> 
> In the Cayin Fantasy thread, the Cayin rep mentioned they tried pure Be drivers but couldn't get a sub kilobuck retail price for the Fantasy if using these. The Fantasy uses PVD Be and costs $600 so it would mean a pure Be driver  (purchased from Materion I suppose) costs $100 at the very minimum but probably more.


IMO its the drivers either needing a very long manufacturing time, have a very high defect rate or both as the same time thats driving the costs up.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

speedfiend said:


> The closest IEM to having the 64 Audio U12T's tune/sound would be the Dunu SA6, which is a $550 mid-fi IEM. Nothing around the $100 range has a tune that's close. I have auditioned the U12T and own both the SA6 and the Starsea and the Starsea have a very different sound from the U12T/SA6, even with all the switch options.


Ah thanks. that’s sad to see. I was thinking a benchmark for U12t.  I recall crinacle
mentioned SA6 is closest to Anole VX rather than U12t, so I was thinking how U12t would sound like, wether it’s worth to try with myself having Anole VX.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

Barndoor said:


> Out of interest is the price rise of Beryllium driven by supply issues?
> Was reading an article that demand was down due to Covid impacts causing reduced production in automotive and aerospace sectors.


I’m currently in Automotive industry, right now it’s rather due to geopolitical issues rather than covid19, we are having shortage for semiconductors, it’s mainly due to oligopoly of semiconductor manufacturing plant’s capacity, only some Korean/Taiwanese/Japanese/US firms could produce those.  I’m not specialist for semiconductors but i recall due to it’s efficient conducting capability, beryllium is used as one of the raw materials. Not sure the shortage on beryllium is one of a natural/political factor though.


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m currently in Automotive industry, right now it’s rather due to geopolitical issues rather than covid19, we are having shortage for semiconductors, it’s mainly due to oligopoly of semiconductor manufacturing plant’s capacity, only some Korean/Taiwanese/Japanese/US firms could produce those.  I’m not specialist for semiconductors but i recall due to it’s efficient conducting capability, beryllium is used as one of the raw materials. Not sure the shortage on beryllium is one of a natural/political factor though.


Beryllium is not a major element used in semiconductors (if at all).
The major price of beryllium products would be related to necessary safety measures, in my understanding.
Also my impressions, in part following Dunu's efforts there - the defects and the overall yield with Be is a big issue.

The design and implementation is 95+% to me e.g. using several coils and membranes to compensate for distortions.

In this regard, I tempted to test Moondrop Aria (just good old reliable LCPs).
How does it compare to Blon 03 (my limited benchmark of DDs, I am mostly into all-BAs)?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Beryllium is not a major element used in semiconductors (if at all).
> The major price of beryllium products would be related to necessary safety measures, in my understanding.
> Also my impressions, in part following Dunu's efforts there - the defects and the overall yield with Be is a big issue.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see, so it’s more of other issues for semiconductors, my business is dying because of that shortage😭

I can guarantee Aria on my set is top notch. Although they share different characteristics, I’m hard to decide which bass I’m inclined more for Aria (with it’s hex filter removed) or MEST MKII. You see I placed Aria above Monarch, because I value properly tuned Aria’s bass(especially accurate sub-bass range over Monarch.
LCP sound is fast, with dynamic full bodied impact, so it sound like a hybrid of BA+DD without distortion of combining two concurrently reproducing same frequency.


----------



## IEMbiker

alamnp said:


> how does it compare to Dunu Luna?
> 
> Being said, I can’t get enough of Beryllium driver.
> 
> so far all of the Beryllium driver IEMs I owned, IMO has the best tuning of all.


The Kinera BD005 Pro is now USD30-35 on Taobao.....grab it before is gone.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

AmericanSpirit said:


> I haven't heard Starsea yet, it's still on the trip from Shenzhen to USA... a long one (1month?), from my understanding, Starsea is not on the coolest sid & it has neutral tuning, that's why it caught my attention as it's basically a mini-64 audio U12t. And many reviewers said it's the best value to price for 2021. Your warm and clear sound preference reminds me of See Audio Yume although that's $169, a pretty harsh target compared to Starsea's 129(on sale 107).


169 is kind of a big leap to me, I was also taking a look at the QOA Adonis, but there doesn't seem to be many reviews of it. 
Ive been in love with the shozy 1.1 it just sounds great so I guess I really found the sound signature I like best.



baskingshark said:


> Starsea has 4 tuning signatures, so it is gonna be a bit tough to compare against the various permutations, but look forward to your review!


from what I've heard it doesn't change the sound that much, just a minor alteration


----------



## lucasbatista2408

speedfiend said:


> The closest IEM to having the 64 Audio U12T's tune/sound would be the Dunu SA6, which is a $550 mid-fi IEM. Nothing around the $100 range has a tune that's close. I have auditioned the U12T and own both the SA6 and the Starsea and the Starsea have a very different sound from the U12T/SA6, even with all the switch options.


would you mind sharing your experience with the starsea?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lucasbatista2408 said:


> 169 is kind of a big leap to me, I was also taking a look at the QOA Adonis, but there doesn't seem to be many reviews of it.
> Ive been in love with the shozy 1.1 it just sounds great so I guess I really found the sound signature I like best.
> 
> 
> from what I've heard it doesn't change the sound that much, just a minor alteration


Adonis chart do look good on me, especially that 3k pinna gain hit. Unfortunately we lack reviews indeed!
For Yume’s it’s pretty solid as most of all reviewers somehow agreed to its fine-tuned tonality with average technicalities.


----------



## Vasarely

New Tiandirenhe TD08 IEM from $23.88 (50% off)
(0.78Pin QDC, Huawei 1DD)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001266040592.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

Today is my luckiest day. I have never received so many IEMs in a day!
Some QKZs, KBEAR’s another pair of Lark to test if they sound consistent(or if any 4k peak silent fix is done), KB EAR’s pure silver cable(I doubt it, because it’s so soft. Not like my old pof pure silver cable that feels very very hard-to-bend Iron).

And top of that qdc Anole VX is well expected as king of IEM but I’m more surprised how good Tri Starsea is tuned!!
Will listen into Starsea. Starsea is full resin, that feels very premium and solid. Wide sound stage, great tonality, Highly coherent, I may have to A-B test between Blessing2 and Starsea later, as from the first impression they sounded as equally good.

I have to emphasize this, even after hearing Anole VX ($2.6k), Starsea(with vocal boost mode) did not disappoint me, this is quite a surprise from almost $100 IEM😳 Best value to money for 2021 for sure!

[additions]
-Starsea’s treble is something worth “Top of the League tuning”, very accurate /detail retrieving yet not harsh at any genres.
-comparing A-B with Anole VX, I hardly could justify the price tag of VX, as the gap between those two are very sizable 15-20% if quantifying. The price could be 20-24 times gap, not performance.
Anole VX and Starsea both have EQ swtiches, VX got 3, so it’s 3x3 tuning, Starsea got 2, 2x2 tuning, They both work great! At some tuning I found they could sound alike, as both IEMs are mildly U shaped toward neutral line.

- Starfield vs Starsea? Their name and price ($129 vs $129) is very similar. But they are different category, however In terms of tonality and technicalities Starsea wins by huge margin (I’d rate Starfield as 77/100, Starsea 8X/100. So it’s a different class(B vs A) )










[package and recabling to balanced]

-very premium package(better accesories than Anole VX actually...) 
Nicely feel leather case with many types of eartips, dust napkins, swtich pin, 2(!) types of foam eartips. Basically all




-recabling to KB EAR 8 core pure silver cable (4.4mm balanced)




-sound signature changed from U-shape neutral to Almost L-shape with great open-air, this closest sound signature I can think of is Thieaudio Monarch, great air presentation with tremendous sub-bass.


----------



## alamnp

IEMbiker said:


> The Kinera BD005 Pro is now USD30-35 on Taobao.....grab it before is gone.


Ehmmm highly doubt that it is real Be, it is a beutiful IEM though, anybody can comment?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

QKZ VK1: Budget yet some pride infused.




It’s a standard budget line KZ/CCA style packaging, one thing distinguishing QKZ from is the “aesthetic care”.
when you look closer to the package, there is a thin vinyl later cover that protects IEM to be scratched during shipping. As well as jack-covers. From this I can see QKZ do have pride in making their product, this type of craftsmanship caring is almost Japanese/German level. This kind of tiny bits of small concern will accumulate and making the product a huge difference.








Impression will follow, but as this is dynamic, I would not leave any serious one before fully burned in.
Just some overlook.




Pre-burn in impression:
-Treble is bit rough, could get sorted after burn-in
-basshead will love this! I love the curve too, it’s bass rolled flat nicely done! I would prefer this sigunature as a basshead over KBEAR KS1 and Openheart Resin.


----------



## G777

AmericanSpirit said:


> Today is my luckiest day. I have never received so many IEMs in a day!
> Some QKZs, KBEAR’s another pair of Lark to test if they sound consistent(or if any 4k peak silent fix is done), KB EAR’s pure silver cable(I doubt it, because it’s so soft. Not like my old pof pure silver cable that feels very very hard-to-bend Iron).
> 
> And top of that qdc Anole VX is well expected as king of IEM but I’m more surprised how good Tri Starsea is tuned!!
> ...


Which QKZ IEMs did you order?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> Which QKZ IEMs did you order?


8 of them, 4 arrived today.
VK1
VK3
VK4
KD4
KD7
CK5
CK9
CK10


----------



## jmwant

An in-depth review about Aria https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/05/moondrop-aria-review.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

jmwant said:


> An in-depth review about Aria https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/05/moondrop-aria-review.html


Recommend removing outer filter , it will reveal Aria’s real potential 👍


----------



## speedfiend

speedfiend said:


> The closest IEM to having the 64 Audio U12T's tune/sound would be the Dunu SA6, which is a $550 mid-fi IEM. Nothing around the $100 range has a tune that's close. I have auditioned the U12T and own both the SA6 and the Starsea and the Starsea have a very different sound from the U12T/SA6, even with all the switch options.


Luna is way above my price bracket for IEMs, and getting a copy to audition is difficult even though Dunu's HQ and design team is local in Taiwan. We recently had a large Can Jam type exhibition, and Dunu only brought the Zen, SA6, and EST112, basically their best sellers.


----------



## speedfiend

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah thanks. that’s sad to see. I was thinking a benchmark for U12t.  I recall crinacle
> mentioned SA6 is closest to Anole VX rather than U12t, so I was thinking how U12t would sound like, wether it’s worth to try with myself having Anole P
> 
> 
> ...





AmericanSpirit said:


> Ah thanks. that’s sad to see. I was thinking a benchmark for U12t.  I recall crinacle
> mentioned SA6 is closest to Anole VX rather than U12t, so I was thinking how U12t would sound like, wether it’s worth to try with myself having Anole VX.


Definitely give the SA6 a try if you get a chance, Personally I find it to be one of the best tuned IEM for under $1000. 

I had my SA6 with me when I auditioned the U12T, thus was able to A/B their sound, and it's quite close with U12T having better stage depth and width. I have not heard the Anole VX for a long time, and don't want to give you the wrong impression.


----------



## baskingshark (May 4, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> from what I've heard it doesn't change the sound that much, just a minor alteration



Have you actually listened to the Starsea? The switches do change the sound signature for sure, this is even shown on graphs below. Changes in one segment eg bass, will affect the perception of the mids and treble and vice versa (AKA see saw effect).

This is in contrast to some other "tunable" IEMs I've tried like the NiceHCK M6 which has gimmicky stock tuning filters.





Graphs courtesy of KopiOKaya (IEC711 compliant coupler). 7 – 8 kHZ area is probably a resonance peak.


With both switches down – *“exquisite pure tone” *– The tonality sounds like a mild V shape with an upper mids and treble boost, with a slight bass boost. The bass is slightly north of neutral, subbass > midbass in quantity. It is quite comfortable in the higher frequencies and balances a fine line between shoutiness and a forward upper mids/lower treble. With louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve), or in poorly recorded materials, then some shoutiness may show. Lower mids are depressed but not overly so like some other deep V shaped CHIFI sets. The treble is moderately extended here.

With switch 1 down, switch 2 up – *“beautiful vocals”* – overall, upper mids are boosted, but the bass is decreased. Hence the ears perceive it to be somewhat bright U shaped. There’s sibilance, and the upper mids and treble can get hot (due to the corresponding bass drop). Vocals are clearer, especially female vocals, though this tuning can get fatiguing with longer sessions due to the wealth of details and clarity. It has slightly less bass than the first “exquisite pure tone” config and approaches neutral in the midbass. Subbass quantity is still more than midbass, but subbass extension isn’t very deep and sounds like a BA bass in terms of speed and extension/decay.

Both switches up – *“balanced tuning”* – sounds like a mild U shaped. Indeed it is the most balanced of the configs as claimed. I think it is the most inoffensive of the tunings. It is probably the tuning that is quite similar to the big brother TRI I3, though the TRI I3 has a 3 kHz peak, but the peak in this configuration in the TRI Starsea has been shifted a bit earlier to the 2ish kHz region. This tuning has the thickest lower mids of the 4 tuning configs. Bass is north of neutral but not at true basshead quantities, especially when not amped/inappropriate source pairing. Treble is not the most extended here, trebleheads may find it overly safe.

With switch 1 up and switch 2 down –* “amazing bass” *– sounds mild V shaped approaching L shaped, lower mids are recessed with a subbass boost. Upper mids and lower treble are boosted, but less than the bass, so the ear takes the frequency response as a whole and it is the most bassy of the 4 configurations. Subbass extension is the deepest of the 4 tunings here. But subbass is not the deepest in extension compared to other DD containing basshead IEMs. Bass is north of neutral, subbass is more than midbass in quantity but this is not at basshead levels even though it is claimed to be “amazing bass”. When not amped, or with wrong source pairing, I find it lacking a bit in midbass punch and thickness (in note weight), but then again, I’m a basshead so YMMV. The midbass thickness and quantity does improve with amping, using low output impedance sources, using narrower bore tips or perhaps copper cables (if you ain’t a cable skeptic). Instead of pursuing a basshead quantity, TRI has gone for a good quality bass. There’s no midbass bleed and quite good texturing present. The bass is on the speedier and tighter side. On this tuning, the higher frequencies are rather tamed, smooth and non fatiguing.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

speedfiend said:


> Definitely give the SA6 a try if you get a chance, Personally I find it to be one of the best tuned IEM for under $1000.
> 
> I had my SA6 with me when I auditioned the U12T, thus was able to A/B their sound, and it's quite close with U12T having better stage depth and width. I have not heard the Anole VX for a long time, and don't want to give you the wrong impression.


Thanks!
Actually I just got my personal Anole VX, It will be interesting comparison for Starsea/SA6/Anole VX! 
They all share similar 5-6khz’s concha gain dip, and 3rd harmonics of pinna gain (11-12khz) dip, that make a sound non-fatiguing yet very detail retrieving👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Have you actually listened to the Starsea? The switches do change the sound signature for sure, this is even shown on graphs below. Even a 3dB difference is audible to the ear, and changes in one segment eg bass, will affect the perception of the mids and treble and vice versa (AKA see saw effect).
> 
> This is in contrast to some other "tunable" IEMs I've tried like the NiceHCK M6 which has gimmicky stock filters.
> 
> ...


Yup switches make huge huge difference. For an audiophile it’s huge at least.
honestly Starsea is a big hit for me, I’m ok to set this as my endgame of 2021👍


----------



## speedfiend

lucasbatista2408 said:


> would you mind sharing your experience with the starsea?


I can't listen to it for more than 30mins at a time, even on the bass setting. The bright lower treble, though toned down in this setting, is still present, and gets fatiguing quite quickly for me. But some people really likes having a brighter lower treble because it's gives "breath" to female vocals. Thus, for me, I'll put it on when I want to listen to a specific female vocal. 

In the same price bracket as the TRI Starsea, I find I vastly prefer AAW's A3H+ for long periods of easy listening.


----------



## baskingshark

alamnp said:


> Ehmmm highly doubt that it is real Be, it is a beutiful IEM though, anybody can comment?



The Kinera BD005 Pro is touted to have a beryllium DD for the bass, I can't verify this, but it doesn't sound like a typical beryllium DD to my ears. Of the other beryllium sets I've tried, they generally have fast transients and good bass texture. Some of these beryllium sets also take EQ very well.

For the Kinera BD005 Pro, the bass is on the slower side, with a mild midbass bleed and average texturing/details. The note weight is a bit thick and nebulous. Some folks may not like the midbass quality as such, but I liked that it added some warmth to the lower mids. The bass may smear in some fast bass movements and hence bass quality isn’t the tightest compared to comparatively priced competitors in the same price bracket. 

Otherwise, the Kinera BD005 Pro is very beautiful looking, nice accessories for a budget set. It has a very atypical Kinera tuning, different from their usual house sound (which is usually bright boosted upper mids/treble). I would call this set a jack of all trades, other than looks, it scores above average points in most areas (eg timbre, technicalities, tonality), but doesn’t have a particular area that it truly excels at. It sports a rather balanced warmish V shaped tuning that is safe for the upper frequencies (compared to the usual CHIFI tuning). Unfortunately, at this cut throat budget price bracket, that makes the BD005 Pro quite hard to stand out from the extremely stiff competition (eg there are some sets that excel at timbre, though at the expense of technicalities, and vice versa).




speedfiend said:


> Luna is way above my price bracket for IEMs, and getting a copy to audition is difficult even though Dunu's HQ and design team is local in Taiwan. We recently had a large Can Jam type exhibition, and Dunu only brought the Zen, SA6, and EST112, basically their best sellers.



I had the privilege to loan the DUNU LUNA for a review tour, I really like that it blended tonality, timbre and technicalities into a nice blend, definitely my most favourite single DD I've tried so far. Resolution can rival some multi BA/hybrid types even, but maybe the Final Audio A8000 has even better technicalities than the LUNA. Mids are very sweet and lush. The LUNA however has a subbass and higher treble roll off, even considering it is a TOTL set. And of course, the price is very prohibitive.

The KBEAR BElieve ($159 USD) (which is unfortunately not in production any more) is actually not too far away in sound quality from the $1700 USD DUNU LUNA, I would say ballpark it can hit about 70% of the sound of the LUNA. So huge diminishing returns as usual, when browsing in the summitFI segment, compared to midfi gear.

But maybe some cannot unhear what they have heard in the LUNA and will chase the last 30% sound for huge diminishing returns for 10 times the price, but for the rest of us, we can be very thankful that at least we can get access to relatively high quality stuff without needing to sell a kidney.


----------



## speedfiend

baskingshark said:


> The Kinera BD005 Pro is touted to have a beryllium DD for the bass, I can't verify this, but it doesn't sound like a typical beryllium DD to my ears. Of the other beryllium sets I've tried, they generally have fast transients and good bass texture. Some of these beryllium sets also take EQ very well.
> 
> For the Kinera BD005 Pro, the bass is on the slower side, with a mild midbass bleed and average texturing/details. The note weight is a bit thick and nebulous. Some folks may not like the midbass quality as such, but I liked that it added some warmth to the lower mids. The bass may smear in some fast bass movements and hence bass quality isn’t the tightest compared to comparatively priced competitors in the same price bracket.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if KBEAR discontinued the Believe because of the small amount of margin they are making on the model from to the bad yield on the BE driver. They are still selling their Diamond model, basically a DLC single DD in the same shell as the Believe.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 4, 2021)

just got reponse from kinboofi on amazon, said although website says in stock, their warehouse is already out of stock😭 Good bye Believe... I guess I will just settle with Aria for now. The sound characteristics that I perceive is very similar to the impressions on pure-berylliums.


----------



## Vasarely

AmericanSpirit said:


> just got reponse from kinboofi on amazon, said although website says in stock, their warehouse is already out of stock😭 Good bye Believe... I guess I will just settle with Aria for now. The sound characteristics that I perceive is very similar to the impressions on pure-berylliums.


Why don't you buy this one?
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/kbear-believe.3194/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> 8 of them, 4 arrived today.
> VK1
> VK3
> VK4
> ...


Had KD4 and CK5. Gave them away to my office colleagues within a week. I tried everything but couldn't make them sound good. They sound very much like your dollar store earphones


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> Have you actually listened to the Starsea? The switches do change the sound signature for sure, this is even shown on graphs below. Changes in one segment eg bass, will affect the perception of the mids and treble and vice versa (AKA see saw effect).
> 
> This is in contrast to some other "tunable" IEMs I've tried like the NiceHCK M6 which has gimmicky stock tuning filters.
> 
> ...


sorry, what i meant is that i've heard this opinion from some other reviewer, not that i have actually listened to the starsea. he says the change in sound is not something to consider a whole new iem, but still i am just repeating what he said as i have not listened to it yet.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yup switches make huge huge difference. For an audiophile it’s huge at least.
> honestly Starsea is a big hit for me, I’m ok to set this as my endgame of 2021👍


how is it's treble? will there be a review?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vasarely said:


> Why don't you buy this one?
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/kbear-believe.3194/


Wow thanks! Didn’t notice! Will contact the seller.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

lucasbatista2408 said:


> how is it's treble? will there be a review?


I will post review probably this weekend.
I was working on moondrop series, but since I’m missing Dusk, which they sent over 4px, may take upto 8weeks, and I’m much more impressed with Starsea, so my appetite is totally toward this particular IEM.

I posted on KB Ear thread and mentioned “treble-tuning of Starsea is “top of the league” class genius. I never heard any better treble tuning other than only very few high-ends like Anole VX, Monarch, MEST 2, and I’m hard to decide whether Softears RSV, Moondrop Blessing2 is any better than the treble tuning of Starsea. KB Ear really nailed in! It’s their proprietary tuned super tweeter, and that makes a very delicate treble line.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 5, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Had KD4 and CK5. Gave them away to my office colleagues within a week. I tried everything but couldn't make them sound good. They sound very much like your dollar store earphones


Yup it’s only 4 of those, but my last night initial unboxing impression on sound except VK1 is “god almighty this is E or F class”.  I still have a hope for VK4, but other series seemed not worth to mention in this thread. They completely fail my expectations. Only thing I can utilize from those are their plastic storage box. As many KZ entry models only come with IEM, so I can utilize those box as KZ storage👍


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yup it’s only 4 of those, but my last night initial unboxing impression on sound except VK1 is “god almighty this is E or F class”.  I still have a hope for VK4, but other series seemed not worth to mention in this thread. They completely fail my expectations. Only thing I can utilize from those are their plastic storage box. As many KZ entry models only come with IEM, so I can utilize those box as KZ storage👍


Or you can use them for modding. Anyways they're garbage so why not play with them and see whether they have some life in them. 😂

VK4 is regarded as a budget champ by many in the community although after my consecutive horrendous experiences I never ordered anything from them apart from a bunch of foam tips for $3😅 And even them tips are disappointing to say the least.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> Hello everyone, I just tried something new, more comprehensive sound signature recordings with comparative review for IEMs.
> 
> At least you can tell how roughly each IEM would sound like. All used with stock cable and same eartips that I found suitable for recording. All recorded with same song and same settings/volumes.
> 
> ...


@AmericanSpirit , can you tell me who play this jazz? They are nice.. 👍

Blessing 2 sounded the best balanced.
Lark is very good and balanced too.
EDX and KS1 sounded splashy.
DQ6 has weird tone, like resonance on the mid-upper mid.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 5, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> @AmericanSpirit , can you tell me who play this jazz? They are nice.. 👍
> 
> Blessing 2 sounded the best balanced.
> Lark is very good and balanced too.
> ...


Your perception is same with mine!
Wow so it works!

The player is Hiromi. I happened to live in Boston when she was studying at Berklee school of music while as a atudent playing with jazz legend Chick Corea.


Her ablum “ALIVE” was recorded in DSD. Even after compression into youtube format, it’s still impressive!

She upload her whole album for free👍


----------



## dharmasteve

AmericanSpirit said:


> I will post review probably this weekend.
> I was working on moondrop series, but since I’m missing Dusk, which they sent over 4px, may take upto 8weeks, and I’m much more impressed with Starsea, so my appetite is totally toward this particular IEM.
> 
> I posted on KB Ear thread and mentioned “treble-tuning of Starsea is “top of the league” class genius. I never heard any better treble tuning other than only very few high-ends like Anole VX, Monarch, MEST 2, and I’m hard to decide whether Softears RSV, Moondrop Blessing2 is any better than the treble tuning of Starsea. KB Ear really nailed in! It’s their proprietary tuned super tweeter, and that makes a very delicate treble line.


The treble from TRi's custom BA in the Starsea is really top notch. For classical orchestral music it is something else. One of my favourite IEM's.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dharmasteve said:


> The treble from TRi's custom BA in the Starsea is really top notch. For classical orchestral music it is something else. One of my favourite IEM's.


Very true, TRI:KB EAR engineers really got some talent in tuning mid/treble!


----------



## lucasbatista2408

AmericanSpirit said:


> I will post review probably this weekend.
> I was working on moondrop series, but since I’m missing Dusk, which they sent over 4px, may take upto 8weeks, and I’m much more impressed with Starsea, so my appetite is totally toward this particular IEM.
> 
> I posted on KB Ear thread and mentioned “treble-tuning of Starsea is “top of the league” class genius. I never heard any better treble tuning other than only very few high-ends like Anole VX, Monarch, MEST 2, and I’m hard to decide whether Softears RSV, Moondrop Blessing2 is any better than the treble tuning of Starsea. KB Ear really nailed in! It’s their proprietary tuned super tweeter, and that makes a very delicate treble line.


nice. would you say it's fatiguing?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 5, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> nice. would you say it's fatiguing?


Non-fatiguing at any sense, that dip tuning is some masterpiece. Anole VX got similar tuning, because human ear has pinna gain 2.5khz-3.5khz, and its overtones for 5khz-7khz, 10khx-14khz.
I’d suggest try this to find your personal pinna gain, the frequency that your inner ear canal’s resonance point.

I’d suggest using neutral reference like KBEAR Lark (although Lark is much mote bright neutral tunung, for $25 it is one of the best neutral/ish tuned) for testing resonance peaks.

You can find your ear resonance even from sub-bass range, for me it’s 96hz.

if you multiply lowest reaonance point (for me 96hz), you can find your upper mid pinna gain range. 96x2x2x2x2x2=3,072hz (pinna gain) x 2 =6,144hx(concha gain) x 2 = third harmonics 12,288hz.

that 6.1khz and 12.3khz dip will reduce ear resonance thus reducing fatigues but other frequency range remained clear so if will not cost huge sacrifice on total presentation.

I come to notice there are two types of tonality tuner:  64 audio/ qdc  are safer tuner that they dip 6khz and 10-13khz

while some like Softears/ Moondrop’s Dusk, they are spot-hitter, they intentionally raise the 3k range to make a euphoric resonance, which if successfully done, will generate one of a kind speciality.

For that Starsea is safer bet spot avoider, thus as far as your resonance point is located near that dip, your ear is safe from harsh fatiguing👍

My advice to anyone is to find your own resonance point around 3k,6k,12khz, then decide whether you want “spot-hitter” or “spot-avoider” for any IEMs.

I guess the reaons why human got this 3,6,12k resonance on top of any reaonance peaks is that, 3khz / 6khz is mainly alerting acoustic signal which infant/female screaming will be focused on, and 12k for more primitive intuitions for detecting life threatening animal signals. So if this 12khz keeps ringing inside one’s head, it may cause a fatigue in a long run.


----------



## romasport13

After some time playing around with DQ6 and Blon BL-03, Blon's sound is much better for me. I really like its tonality. Still, I think either DQ6 and my old ZSN has better sound separation/soundstage (perhaps imaging too...). 

I am now wondering, without falling to much in this "rabbit hole", If there is a worthy IEM, around 80 USD (lower is better) with both benefits fom the KZs and the BL-03 that suits a very casual user like me. Some info to help you out:


Casual user definition for me is that guy that does not want to fiddle with mods, equalizers, AMPs/DAC, FLACs, etc.. I, for instance, use Youtube Music in High Settings most of the time and my "PAD", when mobile, is my Samsung S10e;
I can invest in better cables/tips to improve sound, no problem at all. I already have some good tips. 
I listen to all kind of music: most of them pop music from 80s and 90s, but sometimes classical music, Brazilian Bossa Nova, jazz, rock (from Pink Floyd to Iron Maiden), hip hop...
I am really sensitive to KZ sound signature (treble peaks? Too much energy/agression?). I don't know how to describe it properly.
So, can you guys recommend me an IEM, around 80USD, that retains the BL03 sound tonality and improves the technical aspects? A friend recommended a Tripowin TC01, what do you think? Or, considering the scenario above, another IEM would not provide much advantages?


----------



## G777

romasport13 said:


> After some time playing around with DQ6 and Blon BL-03, Blon's sound is much better for me. I really like its tonality. Still, I think either DQ6 and my old ZSN has better sound separation/soundstage (perhaps imaging too...).
> 
> I am now wondering, without falling to much in this "rabbit hole", If there is a worthy IEM, around 80 USD (lower is better) with both benefits fom the KZs and the BL-03 that suits a very casual user like me. Some info to help you out:
> 
> ...


Moondrop Aria.


----------



## romasport13

G777 said:


> Moondrop Aria.


I've seen many posts about it. I'll have a look, thank you.


----------



## G777

romasport13 said:


> I've seen many posts about it. I'll have a look, thank you.


It's pretty much exactly what you want.


----------



## romasport13

G777 said:


> It's pretty much exactly what you want.


That's great! I just forgot to mention one point: does it fit in the ear better than Blon BL-03? Better comfort is a big plus.


----------



## G777

romasport13 said:


> That's great! I just forgot to mention one point: does it fit in the ear better than Blon BL-03? Better comfort is a big plus.


I don't really have problems with the Blon's fit but the Arias do seem to fit better.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 5, 2021)

romasport13 said:


> After some time playing around with DQ6 and Blon BL-03, Blon's sound is much better for me. I really like its tonality. Still, I think either DQ6 and my old ZSN has better sound separation/soundstage (perhaps imaging too...).
> 
> I am now wondering, without falling to much in this "rabbit hole", If there is a worthy IEM, around 80 USD (lower is better) with both benefits fom the KZs and the BL-03 that suits a very casual user like me. Some info to help you out:
> 
> ...


BQEYZ KB100 and Tin hifi T2+ should suit your requirements. I'd recommend the former for your tonality+technicality requirement whereas the latter is transparent with a shade of warmth so there's no colouration in your music and you are pretty much listening to the actual track.


----------



## profusion

cappuchino said:


> The more I listen to the *KZ DQ6,* the more astounded I am by how good it sounds. I can never stop saying how important tip rolling is for this IEM. I am now using the BQEYZ stock tips which can be bought for 3 USD for 6 pairs. *Never ever touch the stock tips it comes with.
> 
> The quality and control across all spectrums, man... KZ hit gold with these and I'm sure I'm not the only one that says so.*
> 
> ...



I have used to the signature of DQ6 and it is amazing…. Now they are my current IEMs and I even cant think going back to CCA c10 and c12 so I will sell them to save some amount for the next best thing while im hugely enjoying my DQ6!


----------



## Nimweth

romasport13 said:


> After some time playing around with DQ6 and Blon BL-03, Blon's sound is much better for me. I really like its tonality. Still, I think either DQ6 and my old ZSN has better sound separation/soundstage (perhaps imaging too...).
> 
> I am now wondering, without falling to much in this "rabbit hole", If there is a worthy IEM, around 80 USD (lower is better) with both benefits fom the KZs and the BL-03 that suits a very casual user like me. Some info to help you out:
> 
> ...


From what you say I would recommend the Whizzer Kylin HE01. Natural DD sound with good technicalities.


----------



## Nimweth

romasport13 said:


> That's great! I just forgot to mention one point: does it fit in the ear better than Blon BL-03? Better comfort is a big plus.


Almost every other IEM fits better than the BL-03!


----------



## romasport13

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> BQEYZ KB100 and Tin hifi T2+ should suit your requirements. I'd recommend the former for your tonality+technicality requirement whereas the latter is transparent with a shade of warmth so there's no colouration in your music and you are pretty much listening to the actual track.


Wow! Both are very affordable... they are cheaper than Aria too. I'll have a look to their reviews! Thank you!


----------



## romasport13

Nimweth said:


> From what you say I would recommend the Whizzer Kylin HE01. Natural DD sound with good technicalities.


It looks good! Yet, considering just the aesthetics, the colors are not my favorite


----------



## Nimweth

romasport13 said:


> It looks good! Yet, considering just the aesthetics, the colors are not my favorite


So I would guess the BL-05s wouldn't be for you either! Pity, because it punches well above its weight and is one of the best single DDs in its price bracket.


----------



## igor0203

Seems like I really prefer DD sound, as I'm very much enjoying BL03 and DQ6. Which sub 100 iem with similar tuning to these two would you recommend?


----------



## dharmasteve

igor0203 said:


> Seems like I really prefer DD sound, as I'm very much enjoying BL03 and DQ6. Which sub 100 iem with similar tuning to these two would you recommend?


IBasso IT00


----------



## romasport13

Nimweth said:


> So I would guess the BL-05s wouldn't be for you either! Pity, because it punches well above its weight and is one of the best single DDs in its price bracket.


BL-05s or Whizzer Kylin HE01?


----------



## r31ya

igor0203 said:


> Seems like I really prefer DD sound, as I'm very much enjoying BL03 and DQ6. Which sub 100 iem with similar tuning to these two would you recommend?


Doubling on one of the sub-$100 gold standard, Ibasso IT00


----------



## AmericanSpirit

For me Moondrop Aria is not a sub100 class single DD IEM, once the outer filter removed, it well knocks NF audio NM2+ off and the technicalities for most of frequency range except mid, is very high.  Put aside its wide sound stage, Aria does great job in most of technical aspect such as instrument coordination ( again not vocals), focusing of image, vector and momentum presentation, dynamic range illustration.

As a single DD moondrop Starfield and KXXS is no competition.  The bass range control and accuracy is what I’d rate S tier with Azla Xelastec tips. Not many dynamic driver can have accuracy and impact at the same time, only sizable few, like UM MEST MKII, and I believe, pure beryllium drivers would do. Of which I’m still getting KBEAR Believe, and my expectation will be it will par with pure-beryllium driver Believe.


----------



## H T T (May 5, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Non-fatiguing at any sense, that dip tuning is some masterpiece. Anole VX got similar tuning, because human ear has pinna gain 2.5khz-3.5khz, and its overtones for 5khz-7khz, 10khx-14khz.
> I’d suggest try this to find your personal pinna gain, the frequency that your inner ear canal’s resonance point.
> 
> I’d suggest using neutral reference like KBEAR Lark (although Lark is much mote bright neutral tunung, for $25 it is one of the best neutral/ish tuned) for testing resonance peaks.
> ...



That is a good PSA. But a warning to others that this test may tweak your hearing anomolies.  I know better than to poke the bear but I went and did the test anyways. My ears are ringing loud. My tinnitus is angry with me.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

H T T said:


> That is a good PSA. But a warning to others that this test may tweak your hearing anomolies.  I know better than to poke the bear but I went and did the test anyways. My ears are ringing loud. My tinnitus is angry with me.


Good note! Need to pay attention to the volumes, especially for very tinnitus sensitive group👍


----------



## earmonger (May 5, 2021)

dharmasteve said:


> IBasso IT00


Sorry to be contrarian but I tried both IT00 and Tin T2+ based on head-fi recommendations. I really wanted to like both of them.

IT00 had a BIG bass and a plush sound but I found them quite uncomfortable--the bottom edge of the shell is straight (against a curved ear) and has a sharp seam. There was also driver flex, a big CRUNCHY sound when you inserted them using silicone tips (the best seal I had). You could switch to foam tips but it would inflate the bass and further roll off the top end.

T2+ has a great comfortable fit and a pleasant sound. BUT in the midrange where rock and soul live -- guitars and horns -- it's very recessed. Prince, for instance, was nearly offstage.  It also somehow brings out the lower end of most instrument sounds, sometimes so much that the song seemed to be in a lower key compared to listening through other IEMs.  I used them with EQ for awhile to boost the midrange, but you explicitly don't want to do that.

I sold both of them and got the ISN D02, which is much fatter--you can't lie on your side wearing it--but somehow fits very comfortably. They've been kind of trampled by more recent hype but they are pretty solid. Or you might want to go with one of the more recent (but unheard by me) IEMs like the widely praised Aria.

If you are not a pumped-up bass fan you also should consider Etymotic, one of the OG IEM companies. (Not Chi-fi so not mentioned in this thread.) A lot of people swear by their clarity and precision, though some find them sterile or think they push too deep in your ear.

There are deals at these links--$69, by far the best price--for both the ER3SE--studio edition, flat reference response, might feel anemic in bass--and ER3XR, which has a bass boost. The ER2 equivalents (in head-fi post linked below) are even cheaper. Adorama has a one-month return policy if you're in the USA and haven't destroyed the buds or packaging; it would cost you about $10 to ship them back if they're not for you.

https://www.adorama.com/etyer3se.html?emailPrice=t
https://www.adorama.com/etyer3xr.html?emailPrice=t

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/etymotic-discussion-impressions-index-in-1st-post.956629/


----------



## romasport13

AmericanSpirit said:


> For me Moondrop Aria is not a sub100 class single DD IEM, once the outer filter removed, it well knocks NF audio NM2+ off and the technicalities for most of frequency range except mid, is very high.  Put aside its wide sound stage, Aria does great job in most of technical aspect such as instrument coordination ( again not vocals), focusing of image, vector and momentum presentation, dynamic range illustration.
> 
> As a single DD moondrop Starfield and KXXS is no competition.  The bass range control and accuracy is what I’d rate S tier with Azla Xelastec tips. Not many dynamic driver can have accuracy and impact at the same time, only sizable few, like UM MEST MKII, and I believe, pure beryllium drivers would do. Of which I’m still getting KBEAR Believe, and my expectation will be it will par with pure-beryllium driver Believe.


Technicalities aside, how is the tonality/sound signature of Aria? For someone who enjoys Blon BL-03, it would be good?


----------



## G777

romasport13 said:


> Technicalities aside, how is the tonality/sound signature of Aria? For someone who enjoys Blon BL-03, it would be good?


They're quite close:





The Aria has less bass (and better bass quality) which helps make it sound cleaner.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

romasport13 said:


> Technicalities aside, how is the tonality/sound signature of Aria? For someone who enjoys Blon BL-03, it would be good?


With defualt filter attached, yes. Pretty close mild V-shape harman curve.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

For someone considering Tri Starsea, as when it’s on sale they usually come to around $106. The shop only focuses on their face plate, of which I think the real beauty is actually what’s behind; here is Starsea at night







It’s full resin, and very nicely shaped pseudo-custom full resin shell. Same with belssing 2 and S8 shells.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> Your perception is same with mine!
> Wow so it works!
> 
> The player is Hiromi. I happened to live in Boston when she was studying at Berklee school of music while as a atudent playing with jazz legend Chick Corea.
> ...




it's not easy to really hear it that way , but at least that is quite helpful in someway...

Blessing2 and Lark at least can be detected are in the different class to the others on the batch.
Clean and composed piano... and when the band come along together, each instruments could still be heard each with their own density...  

No wonder... Hiromi... I have some of her albums... how come I did not recognize her.
I'll check the You tube link... thanks... 👍

Love Chick Corea too... especially during his Return To Forever era...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dw1narso said:


> it's not easy to really hear it that way , but at least that is quite helpful in someway...
> 
> Blessing2 and Lark at least can be detected are in the different class to the others on the batch.
> Clean and composed piano... and when the band come along together, each instruments could still be heard each with their own density...
> ...


Yes I will continue to record some notable IEMs for my sake👍 And yes Hiromi’s sonic bloom is a great progressive rock x jazz mix too! Love return to forever just as much I do for Keith Jarret’s Koln Concert!


----------



## speedfiend

H T T said:


> That is a good PSA. But a warning to others that this test may tweak your hearing anomolies.  I know better than to poke the bear but I went and did the test anyways. My ears are ringing loud. My tinnitus is angry with me.


This is where the Starsea got me with it's lower treble emphasis. While the peak is great for many, personally I can't handle it for more than 30 mins.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

speedfiend said:


> This is where the Starsea got me with it's lower treble emphasis. While the peak is great for many, personally I can't handle it for more than 30 mins.


Yup each individual got their own hurting/sweet spots, maybe you better consider some darker one like Mandrid Tea?


----------



## earmonger

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes I will continue to record some notable IEMs for my sake👍 And yes Hiromi’s sonic bloom is a great progressive rock x jazz mix too! Love return to forever just as much I do for Keith Jarret’s Koln Concert!


This is off topic but everybody who likes these should hear the Paul Bley album "Open, To Love." If you want one track, "Ida Lupino." You can thank me later.


----------



## speedfiend

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes I will continue to record some notable IEMs for my sake👍 And yes Hiromi’s sonic bloom is a great progressive rock x jazz mix too! Love return to forever just as much I do for Keith Jarret’s Koln Concert!


Hey Spirit, I really think you should take a look at the AAW A3H+. I feel it's a bit better tuned than the Starsea, with a smaller peak at the lower treble region, and a bit more emphasis in the sub-bass.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

speedfiend said:


> Hey Spirit, I really think you should take a look at the AAW A3H+. I feel it's a bit better tuned than the Starsea, with a smaller peak at the lower treble region, and a bit more emphasis in the sub-bass.


It seems like we have different ear canals though, Starsea is S tonality to me, that means it couldn’t get any better. But yea I will keep AAW A3H+ in my mind.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

earmonger said:


> This is off topic but everybody who likes these should hear the Paul Bley album "Open, To Love." If you want one track, "Ida Lupino." You can thank me later.


Will try tomorrow!


----------



## Oruzitch

AmericanSpirit said:


> For someone considering Tri Starsea, as when it’s on sale they usually come to around $106. The shop only focuses on their face plate, of which I think the real beauty is actually what’s behind; here is Starsea at night
> 
> It’s full resin, and very nicely shaped pseudo-custom full resin shell. Same with belssing 2 and S8 shells.
















I dont dislike the look of the NA2s but the Starseas are a winner in that department, good thing that the starseas are actually pretty standard sized so fit isnt a problem for me, although i wouldnt be able to sleep with them like i do with NA2s, they create too much pressure in the ear and might wake up "deaf". (Note that NA2 has 2 vents and Starsea only 1)

Also the included case with the Starseas is more of a display item, its too big to carry it around in your pockets but too small to fit a bunch of iems, cables and tips.

Unlike the case included with my XINHS cable.







But yeah, treble wise the Starseas are wonderful, cant call it "TOTL" as these are the most expensive iems ive heard, so ill take your word for it.

When you can give this a listen if you havent.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes I will continue to record some notable IEMs for my sake👍 And yes Hiromi’s sonic bloom is a great progressive rock x jazz mix too! Love return to forever just as much I do for Keith Jarret’s Koln Concert!


looks like we have some similar music catalogue... 😊 I love the Koln concert too...

not sure whether you aware... with Traut & Rodby's excellent acoustic bass & electric guitar duo... (Steve Rodby is basist member of Pat Metheny Group)   



The track I always use to test bass texture and electric guitar... in the same song. The YouTube one unfortunately cannot really show the real quality of this song...

CCA CSN sounded great on this song...


----------



## Ronion

I haven’t read this thread, but if the Jade Audio EA1 hasn’t been mentioned, it should be.  It’s definitely a v-shaped sound, but the treble can be tamed in the traditional community fashion(s).  If someone with measurement capabilities and a desire to mod got ahold of this, this could be a real budget king. It’s got fairly deep, clean, fast bass with a clean midrange, above average imaging and soundstage, but crippled by too much pinna gain and too little sibilants damping.  Fix those 2 problems and you’ve got a real bang for the buck champion—and beyond.


----------



## Nimweth

romasport13 said:


> BL-05s or Whizzer Kylin HE01?


If you didn't like the look of the HE01, the BL-05s divides opinion with its bright green hue! IMO,  sound wise, the BLON is a little more V shaped than  the HE01 with good timbre and better treble than the 03, and the HE01 is more refined and more balanced.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Ronion said:


> I haven’t read this thread, but if the Jade Audio EA1 hasn’t been mentioned, it should be.  It’s definitely a v-shaped sound, but the treble can be tamed in the traditional community fashion(s).  If someone with measurement capabilities and a desire to mod got ahold of this, this could be a real budget king. It’s got fairly deep, clean, fast bass with a clean midrange, above average imaging and soundstage, but crippled by too much pinna gain and too little sibilants damping.  Fix those 2 problems and you’ve got a real bang for the buck champion—and beyond.



The bass of Jade Audio is really pleasant for sure. It only needs a little bit of eq on the highs (or just a foam tips to cover them with bass)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Oruzitch said:


> I dont dislike the look of the NA2s but the Starseas are a winner in that department, good thing that the starseas are actually pretty standard sized so fit isnt a problem for me, although i wouldnt be able to sleep with them like i do with NA2s, they create too much pressure in the ear and might wake up "deaf". (Note that NA2 has 2 vents and Starsea only 1)
> 
> Also the included case with the Starseas is more of a display item, its too big to carry it around in your pockets but too small to fit a bunch of iems, cables and tips.
> 
> ...



Love Joe Hisaishi, his recording is generally super high quality mastered/mixed by top-notch professionals and his music is one of best representing modern Japanese classical composers👍 Welcome to Starsea club!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Post in thread 'TRI earphone impressions - I4 and I3, Starlight, NEW Starsea'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tri...i3-starlight-new-starsea.921113/post-16338160

on Tri thread, someone posted super sale on Starsea! It’s goes by $92 vs 129 reg price!!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 6, 2021)

Ronion said:


> I haven’t read this thread, but if the Jade Audio EA1 hasn’t been mentioned, it should be.  It’s definitely a v-shaped sound, but the treble can be tamed in the traditional community fashion(s).  If someone with measurement capabilities and a desire to mod got ahold of this, this could be a real budget king. It’s got fairly deep, clean, fast bass with a clean midrange, above average imaging and soundstage, but crippled by too much pinna gain and too little sibilants damping.  Fix those 2 problems and you’ve got a real bang for the buck champion—and beyond.


It could be unit variance, But Jade Audio not really sound anywhere near good to my ear. They sounded a failed Thieaudio Legacy3 which I also think is a failure of their attempts on catchy V-shape.

Basically one-note bass “booom” dominating whole room, no sound stage or whatsoever, with strangely tuned punishing trebles. It failed in terms of resonance. May works for pitch dark basshead though. But even though the bass resonance is uncontrolled, there are a lot of competitors offering better bass.

Clasaical/Jazz/Female vocals/ambient; KBEar Lark
Rock/Metal/oldies; KZ DQ6
Male Vocals and baritone instruments : CCA CSN
EDM/Electronica; KZ ZSN pro X
Asian Pops(J-pop, K-pop etc); TRN TA1

 Surely Jade Audio got big diameter dybamic driver for bass, that does not mean good quality. It’s good in quantity, quality wise it lacks definition, lacks texturing, very boomy like those low-end out of control bass. For the price they failed my measurements, in terms of bass, KZ DQ6 handles bass very well.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Nimweth said:


> If you didn't like the look of the HE01, the BL-05s divides opinion with its bright green hue! IMO,  sound wise, the BLON is a little more V shaped than  the HE01 with good timbre and better treble than the 03, and the HE01 is more refined and more balanced.


Sound like HE01 is bright neutral like Lark, and it seems it’s an upgraded Lark with larger sound stage


----------



## baskingshark (May 6, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sound like HE01 is bright neutral like Lark, and it seems it’s an upgraded Lark with larger sound stage



HE01 is not neutral bright like Lark, it isn't as bright. I would describe the HE01 as a mild V shaped set.

I think the HE01 is not as fatiguing in the treble as the Lark, and it has better timbral accuracy and tonality as per its single DD roots. Lark, being a hybrid, has slightly better technicalities, but I find that the Lark is hotter and has some boosted higher frequencies to give more clarity and hence perceived details.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> HE01 is not neutral bright like Lark, it isn't as bright. I would describe the HE01 as a mild V shaped st.
> 
> I think the HE01 is not as fatiguing in the treble as the Lark, and it has better timbral accuracy and tonality as per its single DD roots. Lark, being a hybrid, has slightly better technicalities, but I find that the Lark is hotter and has some boosted higher frequencies to give more clarity and hence perceived details.


I see, much sounds like refined HeartMirror then! Yes Lark’s treble is very hot, some may find fatiguing in an exchange of detail retrieval .


----------



## Canabuc

romasport13 said:


> After some time playing around with DQ6 and Blon BL-03, Blon's sound is much better for me. I really like its tonality. Still, I think either DQ6 and my old ZSN has better sound separation/soundstage (perhaps imaging too...).
> 
> I am now wondering, without falling to much in this "rabbit hole", If there is a worthy IEM, around 80 USD (lower is better) with both benefits fom the KZs and the BL-03 that suits a very casual user like me. Some info to help you out:
> 
> ...


Moondrop Aria ( 🎤 drop)


----------



## morefilling

earmonger said:


> Sorry to be contrarian but I tried both IT00 and Tin T2+ based on head-fi recommendations. I really wanted to like both of them.
> 
> IT00 had a BIG bass and a plush sound but I found them quite uncomfortable--the bottom edge of the shell is straight (against a curved ear) and has a sharp seam. There was also driver flex, a big CRUNCHY sound when you inserted them using silicone tips (the best seal I had). You could switch to foam tips but it would inflate the bass and further roll off the top end.
> 
> ...



Those prices are great. I was interested in the ER2XR. That's the only one I don't see a link for. Does it ever go for $49?


----------



## earmonger

morefilling said:


> Those prices are great. I was interested in the ER2XR. That's the only one I don't see a link for. Does it ever go for $49?


Sign up for Adorama's mailing list--which is where those links come from--click on their listing (to get a cookie) and cross your fingers that the algorithm sends you an offer.  Or for the extra $20 get the ER3XR, which are likely an upgrade.


----------



## PROblemdetected (May 7, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> It could be unit variance, But Jade Audio not really sound anywhere near good to my ear. They sounded a failed Thieaudio Legacy3 which I also think is a failure of their attempts on catchy V-shape.
> 
> Basically one-note bass “booom” dominating whole room, no sound stage or whatsoever, with strangely tuned punishing trebles. It failed in terms of resonance. May works for pitch dark basshead though. But even though the bass resonance is uncontrolled, there are a lot of competitors offering better bass.
> 
> ...


Probably the quantity of bass its-not-for-every-ear, but it didn't seem to me uncontrolled.

About DQ6, bass probably is a little bit defined, but I still having problem with transition on the frecuencies.

To me, they are not comparable. Jade audio shouls be compare to any TFZ. Both perfect for rap or electronic music.

EDIT. I usually play them with an ESS, they change a lot when I plug on AKM dac.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 7, 2021)

sakt1moko said:


> Probably the quantity of bass its-not-for-every-ear, but it didn't seem to me uncontrolled.
> 
> About DQ6, bass probably is a little bit defined, but I still having problem with transition on the frecuencies.
> 
> ...


DQ6’s weakness is frequency transition, it’s not the most smoothest curve, many dips and hiccups as well. But when a distortion on guitar with numerous other distortions of rock slammed together those   Hiccups could be simply forgiving, in fact I’ve played in many live houses, and some small ones have same type of odd acoustics, so some may feel small live house experiece with DQ6 due to its weird yet somehow nicely tuned curve.

Jade Audio compared to that is more of “sitting next to Bassist’s amp with mixing guy sneezed and suddently turned 8k bar to the top with painful tinnitus”  style.  Which I think it’s not a all rounder for many audience. Bass range do resonate, and if it does it simply will make bass line uncontrollable due to its excessive quantity, so it it matches with one’s sweet spot, it would stay calm, if not, longer wave length cacophony is a thing I will call catastrophe.

When recommending that it may need some foot notes.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 7, 2021)

Topic: KBEAR LARK old vs new version
Hmm...interesting
The green shell is old(some refer it as “4K”, the one has a 4khz peak), the dark shell is new( new batch from Oct 2020, the current production).

Sound-wise, I prefer the old version, the "4K" version as it has a brighter signature, but maybe things could change as I fully burn that new Lark in.
The new LARK is less-fatiguing and would suit better for long-term sessions, but I feel that nerf'd the one and only LARK's outstanding talent.. However the new LARK is warmer, the impression may change when the bass driver gets fully burned in.


----------



## 1clearhead

AmericanSpirit said:


> *DQ6’s weakness is frequency transition, it’s not the most smoothest curve, many dips and hiccups as well.* But when a distortion on guitar with numerous other distortions of rock slammed together those   Hiccups could be simply forgiving, in fact I’ve played in many live houses, and some small ones have same type of odd acoustics, so some may feel small live house experiece with DQ6 due to its weird yet somehow nicely tuned curve.
> 
> Jade Audio compared to that is more of “sitting next to Bassist’s amp with mixing guy sneezed and suddently turned 8k bar to the top with painful tinnitus”  style.  Which I think it’s not a all rounder for many audience. Bass range do resonate, and if it does it simply will make bass line uncontrollable due to its excessive quantity, so it it matches with one’s sweet spot, it would stay calm, if not, longer wave length cacophony is a thing I will call catastrophe.
> 
> When recommending that it may need some foot notes.


This is why I consider the CCA CSN a winner in this area. Easier to listen to songs while going through numerous instrument changes. This type of tuning was well thought of by the CCA team. Though, I still like both the CSN and also the DQ6's weird nicely tuned curves, as well.

PS. They are a brother and sister team...I can't have one without the other. I will always have a place for the CSN and the DQ6 in my collection. 

-Clear


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> For me Moondrop Aria is not a sub100 class single DD IEM, once the outer filter removed, it well knocks NF audio NM2+ off and the technicalities for most of frequency range except mid, is very high.  Put aside its wide sound stage, Aria does great job in most of technical aspect such as instrument coordination ( again not vocals), focusing of image, vector and momentum presentation, dynamic range illustration.
> 
> As a single DD moondrop Starfield and KXXS is no competition.  The bass range control and accuracy is what I’d rate S tier with Azla Xelastec tips. Not many dynamic driver can have accuracy and impact at the same time, only sizable few, like UM MEST MKII, and I believe, pure beryllium drivers would do. Of which I’m still getting KBEAR Believe, and my expectation will be it will par with pure-beryllium driver Believe.



that's pretty daring statement. NM2+ is very good, can compete with $500 iems with correct ear tips.
Aria on the other hand...


----------



## 1clearhead

alamnp said:


> that's pretty daring statement. NM2+ is very good, can compete with $500 iems with correct ear tips.
> Aria on the other hand...


+1 Agree. The NM2+ is unbeatable on what a DD can present with vividness and details. Though, the NA2+ are unbeatable for it's precise combination of timbre and technicality with the "balanced" ear tips included in their package. The NA2+ sounds like a perfected combination of the BL03, BL01, and BL05s all wrapped up in one. Or, just think of it as a Tanchjim Oxygen with added technicality.

-Clear


----------



## alamnp

1clearhead said:


> +1 Agree. The NM2+ is unbeatable on what a DD can present with vividness and details. Though, the NA2+ are unbeatable for it's precise combination of timbre and technicality with the "balanced" ear tips included in their package. The NA2+ sounds like a perfected combination of the BL03, BL01, and BL05s all wrapped up in one. Or, just think of it as a Tanchjim Oxygen with added technicality.
> 
> -Clear


Are you going to get Aria too? Let me know if it’s in the same league as NM2+


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Love Joe Hisaishi, his recording is generally super high quality mastered/mixed by top-notch professionals and his music is one of best representing modern Japanese classical composers👍 Welcome to Starsea club!


Btw, if you are getting Starshine, please review it... I want to get that, but afraid to spend that much. Having Believe with me, it’s hard to have an IEM as good as Believe.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 14, 2022)

*Here is a little cheat sheet to find your endgame IEM:*

*-Finding gain spots (i.e. HRTF anchor point) as your shortcut to find Endgame IEM.*

*1️⃣Google “online tone generator”, use Neutral reference IEM(Final E500) for testing.*

*2️⃣Find your ear resonance start from sub-bass range, for me it’s 96Hz

3️⃣Multiply lowest reaonance point (for me 96hz), you can find your upper mid pinna gain range. 96x2x2x2x2x2=3,072hz (pinna gain) x 2 =6,144hx(concha gain) x 2 = third harmonics 12,288hz

4️⃣Your pinna gain spot, is most important resonance point, it is your personal Head-Related Transfer Function (HRTF). Seek IEM’s frequency response graph/chart, and see if the pinna gain spot of your interest coincides with your pinna gain peak spot. If matched, assess if the resonance is too strong or weak, if you have a perfect match, you will hear IEM as if you are hearing with your own ear.*

*5️⃣Those recaptured gain spots, 6.1kHz and 12.3kHz dip will reduce ear resonance thus reducing fatigues but other frequency range remained clear so if will not cost huge sacrifice on total presentation.*










here is the sample of how each frequency spikes and dips could cause to each hearing experiece, they set pinna gain around 2.5kHz, vs mine 3kHz so it’s a bit off phase char but it gives a good grasp: NM2+, to my gain spots,  shares: sharp, edgy, piecing, accentuated characteristics with CNT/DLC hard material dynamic drivers, which I wouldn’t recommend to many audiences except a treble insensitive group, or simply their gain peaks are off phase of 6kHz&12k, say 4.8kHz & 13kHz like the chart below.

here is website that generates tones; and here is my guide to find your pinna/concha/third harmonics gain spots

Note: Crinacle seems got 2.8kHz gain spot, Antdroid 2.9kHz from their ideal curve, if anyone find their spots are on tie with them, your hearing experience could coincide with theirs. With exceptions individual’s taste. Mine is 3.1kHz. If you multiply by 2 of those 3k range, you will know your edgy/sharp/sibilance spots around 6k. 3k range can be varied from 2.5kHz to 3.5kHz by individuals, which means some one can feel 5kHz to be edgy/sharp/harsh, vs 7kHz for someone.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

FTI,

I asked for a discount code from TRN official shop on Aliexpress, then they said”follow my shot and you get free earphone”
That appears to me TRN MT1, which I accidentally ordered on both Amazon and from TRN official store, it will be my third MT1😂 Those have not arrived yet, but I believe it will be a good gift for tablet users.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 8, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Topic: KBEAR LARK old vs new version
> Hmm...interesting
> The green shell is old(some refer it as “4K”, the one has a 4khz peak), the dark shell is new( new batch from Oct 2020, the current production).
> 
> ...


KB LARK new model after 12 hours of burn-in:
-mellower thus softer tone, sound injection is more direct than old 4k version
-may work for someone who found former lark to be too edgy, it’s 4khz peak is nerfed and the tone is very welcoming, again a surprise from KBEAR after Tri Starsea. They got skills to fine-tune IEMs, even if it’s sub$30 model, it sounds very premium, not a typical Bellsing grainy tone. Piano sounds flawless.

Out of box impression vs original Lark was not that impressive, but now even after 12 hours of burn-in, thing changed. Muddy bass is gone and thus soft and warm yet very detail retrieving neutral tuning come to alive, some coloring in mid range, a very very soft veiling, I’d say it reminds me of mid range of Moondrop blessing2’s tuning.

vs old Lark:
-old Lark has 3-4khz peak which works for critical listening for detail retrieval for upper-mid, lower-treble, but in a long run it may cause some exhaustion, new Lark nerfed 4khz, remained 3khz peak, which relieved exhaustion factor yet some technical listeners  may find lack of definition (studio monitor vs easy listening)

Afterall, this is very recommendable to someone looking for neutral and gentle fine-tuned budget option!  Low Gain mode is recommended, this thing explodes with most of amp’s high gain and lose its delicacy.

used stock tip & cable, everything works just fine.

which version is your lark?
4k old version(pre Oct 2020)
-has no yellow thing around acoustic white filter
-BA is located on the edge of nozzle

New version (post Oct 2020)
-has yellow thing (manufacturer’s mod to nerf 4khz) on the acoustic filter
-BA is located at the center of the nozzle


----------



## earmonger

AmericanSpirit said:


> If you removed filter of Aria, and still believe NM2+ got better treble, maybe we got different ear canals of treble resonance. To me NM2+ got bad resonance spikes on treble, 8-9khz&12khz, huge huge spikes. Those are my resonance spot for trebles. You can also see that from the measurements, a DLC or CNT driver with that particular big amplitude of spike on treble is “risky” for many audiences. LCP meanwhile, even with that kind of amplitude is softer touch, thus making listening experience more enjoyable✌️
> 
> here is the sample of how each frequency spikes and dips could cause to each hearing experiece, they set pinna gain around 2.5kHz, vs mine 3kHz so it’s a bit off phase char but it gives a good grasp: NM2+, to my gain spots,  shares: sharp, edgy, piecing, accentuated characteristics with CNT/DLC hard material dynamic drivers, which I wouldn’t recommend to many audiences except a treble insensitive group, or simply their gain peaks are off phase of 6kHz&12k, say 4.8kHz & 13kHz like the chart below.
> 
> Note: Crinacle seems got 2.8kHz gain spot, Antdroid 2.9kHz from their ideal curve, if anyone find their spots are on tie with them, your hearing experience could coincide with theirs. With exceptions individual’s taste. Mine is 3.1kHz. If you multiply by 2 of those 3k range, you will know your edgy/sharp/sibilance spots around 6k. 3k range can be varied from 2.5kHz to 3.5kHz by individuals, which means some one can feel 5kHz to be edgy/sharp/harsh, vs 7kHz for someone.


How do you test for your gain spot(s)?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 8, 2021)

earmonger said:


> How do you test for your gain spot(s)?


Here you go👍
[watch out for volume!, turn to zero then raise] embedded video may play with 100% volume from the beginning😱
I’m adding peaks and dip spots of each IEM on my comparison chart, and also addressing wether the IEM, from my spot standards are “spot hitter” or “conservative spot compensator”
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16336743


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 8, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here you go👍
> [watch out for volume!, turn to zero then raise] embedded video may play with 100% volume from the beginning😱
> I’m adding peaks and dip spots of each IEM on my comparison chart, and also addressing wether the IEM, from my spot standards are “spot hitter” or “conservative spot compensator”
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16336743


Acutlaly that video link was bad one,
This is slower and better visualization
You can find your ear resonance even from sub-bass range, for me it’s 96hz.

if you multiply lowest reaonance point (for me 96hz), you can find your upper mid pinna gain range. 96x2x2x2x2x2=3,072hz (pinna gain) x 2 =6,144hx(concha gain) x 2 = third harmonics 12,288hz.

that 6.1khz and 12.3khz dip will reduce ear resonance thus reducing fatigues but other frequency range remained clear so if will not cost huge sacrifice on total presentation.

you surely will find sharp edge anywhere from 5khz-7khz. Neutral gear is recommended  for testing.

if you divide that 6k range sharp edge by 2, thats your voice peak (pinna gain)


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> Acutlaly that video link was bad one,
> This is slower and better visualization
> You can find your ear resonance even from sub-bass range, for me it’s 96hz.
> 
> ...



@AmericanSpirit , I found this site referred from one comment of the YT channel you shared..

https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/

Even easier to use since we could 'swep' the frequency with our finger...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 8, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> @AmericanSpirit , I found this site referred from one comment of the YT channel you shared..
> 
> https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/
> 
> Even easier to use since we could 'swep' the frequency with our finger...


That’s great! Thank you for sharing! Lol found my cellphone stand in car resonate at 56hz😂


----------



## earmonger (May 8, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here you go👍
> [watch out for volume!, turn to zero then raise] embedded video may play with 100% volume from the beginning😱
> I’m adding peaks and dip spots of each IEM on my comparison chart, and also addressing wether the IEM, from my spot standards are “spot hitter” or “conservative spot compensator”
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16336743


Ah, thanks for the improved link. That initial one was pretty wonky.


----------



## earmonger

1clearhead said:


> This is why I consider the CCA CSN a winner in this area. Easier to listen to songs while going through numerous instrument changes. This type of tuning was well thought of by the CCA team. Though, I still like both the CSN and also the DQ6's weird nicely tuned curves, as well.
> 
> PS. They are a brother and sister team...I can't have one without the other. I will always have a place for the CSN and the DQ6 in my collection.


Anyone: CCA CKX vs Moondrop Aria? Or more broadly: Where's the sweet spot in that $70-$80 range?


----------



## FcConstruct

Aria's probably the new darling but I'm still a big fan of the T2 Plus at $60.


----------



## r31ya

earmonger said:


> Anyone: CCA CKX vs Moondrop Aria? Or more broadly: Where's the sweet spot in that $70-$80 range?


Interesting comparison.
apparently CCA CKX is pretty damn good. Great detail, not fatiguing, good bass quality.

I wonder if there are someone here that have heard both and can give comparison.


----------



## baskingshark (May 9, 2021)

So just got a review unit of the marcaroni set, the BLON MINI.

It comes with the usual lame sackcloth pouch and the usual stock tips seen in other budget BLON sets.




Ok so to get the big elephant out of the room, it looks weird and even obscene in terms of shell shape, but surprisingly the fit is actually very ergonomic and comfortable. Better fit than the BLON BL-01 and BLON BL-03 for me. I think of the BLON siblings I have, only the BLON Cardinal (which features a shell that is similar to the BGVP DM6 and looks like a semi custom resin type shell) has better fit. Isolation is above average too, the IEM enters quite deep and gives a good seal. BLON has finally gotten a good fitting IEM without needing to mess around with aftermarket tips!



It is rather easy to drive, easier than the BLON BL-01. But as per most single DD, it can scale better with amping.

Now onto sound. This is a V shaped set in a nutshell.

Bass is north of neutral but not at basshead levels. The bass is on the slower and nebulous side, it does bleed and is boomy. So this causes some midbass bleed, some may like it for the warmth it adds to the lower mids, but some may not like it and want a faster bass. Perhaps aftermarket tips can tighten the bass, I'll do some tip rolling to see if the bass can be fixed.

Lower mids are mildly recessed but full from the previously described midbass bleed. Upper mids are rather smooth, nothing shouty. Treble doesn't extend that well, but around the lower treble 7 kHz region there are some peaks that can add sibilance and harshness here and there. Gotta do more listening to verify this.

Timbre is above average to good for a single DD set, not the best I've tried, but nothing artificial in timbre like some of the multi BA type CHIFI behemoths. I think the HZSound Heart Mirror at that price bracket still has better instrumental timbral accuracy.

Soundstage width is wide, but depth and height are probably below average.

Other aspects of technicalities are actually quite good for a single DD. Imaging and instrument separation are quite good for a single DD, details are above average.



*TLDR:* the BLON MINI does fix the fit issues of previous BLON iterations, but perhaps there are some tonal issues in the bass and treble. Will burn in and try tip rolling to see if these areas can be improved. Timbre is above average to good. Technicalities on the BLON MINI are quite good, but will need A/B testing versus other budget single DD to see how it stacks in the large pantheon of budget CHIFI single DD.


----------



## earmonger

FcConstruct said:


> Aria's probably the new darling but I'm still a big fan of the T2 Plus at $60.


T2+ was not for me. Loved the fit but guitars and horns were too subdued.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 9, 2021)

Just got myself a pair of Final E tips for $24, that came with a basic looking IEM, E500. Plastic parts, non-swappable cables, but how come this thing is so well tuned...!




-Almost non-existent harshness with great sense of neutrality, more precisely Diffusion field neutral

-E500 is better representing “neutral” than KBEar Lark in this sub$30 segment

-Lark is more toward slightly brighter tuning with bit of bass engagement

-E500 tonality is simply colorless/translucent
-Cons: sub bass could use a couple of dB boost to have perfect flat, also air presentation may need some extensions

-very natural transient, OK resolution, great coherence. Above all it comes with full collection of Final Es

-immersive experience if it fits your personal HRTF, for me yes, it fits perfectly, second best immersive gadget for VR oculus quest use, besides Softears RSV

-best in price range class, sound coordination

Highly recommendable for anyone looking for:
-natural and neutral reference tuned IEM
-1/3 of a size of other IEMs
-fits perfectly to smaller size of ears
-non exhasting IEM for long term listening, small-sized, feather light
-accurate presentation of analog / binaural recordings
-buying premium Final E tips, just buy E500,  it comes with great neutral reference!
-looking some IEM to play BeatSaber for oculus quest, this well fit the needs!


The sound reminds me of Softears RSV with lower sub bass floors. So I’d say if someone interested how Softears RSV would sound, this may give you a hint, a mini RSV.

E500 proved its high sound coordination and positioning ability with natural and neutral decay, I will try the upgraded model of E500, Final VR3000 as next Final audio’s pursuit.


----------



## H T T

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just got myself a pair of Final E tips for $24, that came with a basic looking IEM, E500. Plastic parts, non-swappable cables, but how come this thing is so well tuned...!
> 
> 
> -Almost non-existent harshness with great sense of neutrality
> ...



Have you seen this video?

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av97941774/


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 9, 2021)

H T T said:


> Have you seen this video?
> 
> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av97941774/


Oh wow never tried, maybe I can try with oculus with E500! I’m after many vtubers tho, mainly from Nijisanji.


----------



## chinmie

baskingshark said:


> So just got a review unit of the marcaroni set, the BLON MINI.
> 
> It comes with the usual lame sackcloth pouch and the usual stock tips seen in other budget BLON sets.
> 
> ...



in your opinion, does it sound closer to the BL01 or BL03 in tuning?


----------



## baskingshark

chinmie said:


> in your opinion, does it sound closer to the BL01 or BL03 in tuning?



Closer to the BL-01 probably. My initial OOTB impression is that it might be a sidegrade to the BL-01, just that the MINI has better fit and doesn't require so much amping. Will need to do further A/B testing to confirm, but I think the MINI has slightly better technicalities than the BL-01 too.


----------



## 1clearhead

baskingshark said:


> Closer to the BL-01 probably. My initial OOTB impression is that it might be a sidegrade to the BL-01, just that the MINI has better fit and doesn't require so much amping. Will need to do further A/B testing to confirm, but I think the MINI has slightly better technicalities than the BL-01 too.


+1 Plus, the "mini" has quite a big soundstage once burned-in. Believe it, or not, I even like the technicality more than the BL05s!


----------



## Sebulr

chinmie said:


> in your opinion, does it sound closer to the BL01 or BL03 in tuning?


It's closer to the 03 in tuning. It has a dip in the sub bass though. It has more mid bass than the 01


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> +1 Plus, the "mini" has quite a big soundstage once burned-in. Believe it, or not, I even like the technicality more than the BL05s!


Hi Clear, Could you please give me your definition of technicality when you get a chance.... Thanks!


----------



## alamnp

1clearhead said:


> +1 Plus, the "mini" has quite a big soundstage once burned-in. Believe it, or not, I even like the technicality more than the BL05s!


Wow, that’s pretty daring statement. How can a cheaper IEM within the same brand matched with its more expensive counterpart.

did BLON do it on purpose or they are trying to kill their other products??


----------



## Vasarely

Cayin Fantasy Beryllium-plated DD IEM Worldwide Tour - Reviewers Wanted

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...d-iem-worldwide-tour-reviewers-wanted.957707/


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> Hi Clear, Could you please give me your definition of technicality when you get a chance.... Thanks!


I am traveling. ...Later tonight I will.


----------



## 1clearhead

alamnp said:


> Wow, that’s pretty daring statement. How can a cheaper IEM within the same brand matched with its more expensive counterpart.
> 
> did BLON do it on purpose or they are trying to kill their other products??


I know!...It sounds crazy! But that's what I'm actually hearing after many hours of listening and burning them in.

...I don't really have the answer on what they're trying to achieve.

-Clear


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> I am traveling. ...Later tonight I will.


Thanks, At your convenience.


----------



## 1clearhead

trumpethead said:


> Hi Clear, Could you please give me your definition of technicality when you get a chance.... Thanks!


*Technicality* in the world of audio is simply a term that describes "realism vs accuracy" on details, soundstage, and imaging whether you're listening to your favorite music in hi-end audio speakers, headphones, in-ear monitors, or earbuds representing the truest form of a live performance.

So, when I mention the positive technicality aspect of the sound of any in-ear monitor, that means it is well represented with true-to-life details, soundstage, and imaging throughout most of its sound signature.

To know more on "Realism vs Accuracy For Audiophiles" you can checkout the link below. It is very informative!
https://audiophilestyle.com/ca/bits...uracy-for-audiophiles-part-1-soundstage-r994/

Hope this gives you an idea...

-Clear


----------



## Malfunkt

For me technicalities would primarily come down to distortion, transparency, transient delays (CSD) and dynamics.



1clearhead said:


> +1 Plus, the "mini" has quite a big soundstage once burned-in. Believe it, or not, I even like the technicality more than the BL05s!


That would be awesome. I picked up the 05S and I actually like it more than the 01. I find the 05S sounds more natural though has less bass impact. The timbre on the 05S is better for acoustic and instrumental works but still has sufficient 'oomph' in the low end to play nice for modern music styles. It's actually one of my favourite tunings of any IEM / headphone and I've gone through and own a number (Utopia, HD800, ER4SR, Sony EX and XBA series, Audeze, etc).

I love the presence on the 05S. Although I'm still looking at these other new IEMs on the market (Sennheiser IE900, IE300, Fiio, Thieaudio, etc), I know already I'm keeping my 05S. With its new litz cable (for comfort / aesthetic)  and tips, its practically the ideal iem/headphone for me. My three 01s went to family and friends.

Some people said the 03 was a happy accident, but I've read that the Blon team is made of some serious audio engineers - young and old. It's not an easy feat to get tuning right on an IEM, I mean just look at how long many of the majors have been at it without an outright slam dunk.

The upcoming Blon Prometheus is pretty much an instabuy from me.


----------



## dw1narso

I just got HZSound Heart Mirror... now is in burn in...
But early impression is very, very positive...  sound very well tuned, natural and balanced..
I agree with Baskingshark... this is Blon BL 03 killer... (ok Heart Mirror is 50% more expensive than BL 03, but it is still sub $50).

I could see the reason they name it Heart Mirror... it is basically pass through the character of the source and the song... warm sound warm, bright sound bright, fun sound fun... which also mean how our emotion react to these kind of songs... all back to our heart (I know... it should be ear and brain)


----------



## Krizit

Thanks for the tips on KS1, just ordered. Also grabbed MT1 as TRN store was willing to give discount. Can't wait! Still preferring my F1 over all my TOTL sets, just something so catchy about the KBEAR house sound.


----------



## cappuchino (May 12, 2021)

Krizit said:


> Thanks for the tips on KS1, just ordered. Also grabbed MT1 as TRN store was willing to give discount. Can't wait! Still preferring my F1 over all my TOTL sets, just something so catchy about the KBEAR house sound.


Is that the KB Ear F1 you're referring to? They've got a new one not-yet-released called the Neon if you haven't seen it yet. It's a single-BA as well so this might be the update to the F1.

Looks to be sideways QDC, similar to Etymotic with their MMCX. Fit as well, cause that looks to be a long ass nozzle 😂 Anyone noticed that the marketing material is reminiscent of the famous Star Wars style?


----------



## trumpethead

1clearhead said:


> *Technicality* in the world of audio is simply a term that describes "realism vs accuracy" on details, soundstage, and imaging whether you're listening to your favorite music in hi-end audio speakers, headphones, in-ear monitors, or earbuds representing the truest form of a live performance.
> 
> So, when I mention the positive technicality aspect of the sound of any in-ear monitor, that means it is well represented with true-to-life details, soundstage, and imaging throughout most of its sound signature.
> 
> ...



Thank you, That was very informative and just what I needed!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dw1narso said:


> I just got HZSound Heart Mirror... now is in burn in...
> But early impression is very, very positive...  sound very well tuned, natural and balanced..
> I agree with Baskingshark... this is Blon BL 03 killer... (ok Heart Mirror is 50% more expensive than BL 03, but it is still sub $50).
> 
> I could see the reason they name it Heart Mirror... it is basically pass through the character of the source and the song... warm sound warm, bright sound bright, fun sound fun... which also mean how our emotion react to these kind of songs... all back to our heart (I know... it should be ear and brain)


Heart Mirror is still my NO1 suggestion for best single DD under 100$. It deserve way more praising!
Budget master of technicalities with well balanced and realist tonality. I call it baby Final A8000 cause its the only other iem i have that sound similar.
Dont forget to play with eartips and different source, it like a bit of amping....imo 300mw@32ohm is enough to show full potential.
On NBBA, I'm not joking, 100% of people that buy it are very impressed and happy happy!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cappuchino said:


> Is that the KB Ear F1 you're referring to? They've got a new one not-yet-released called the Neon if you haven't seen it yet. It's a single-BA as well so this might be the update to the F1.
> 
> Looks to be sideways QDC, similar to Etymotic with their MMCX. Fit as well, cause that looks to be a long ass nozzle 😂 Anyone noticed that the marketing material is reminiscent of the famous Star Wars style?


These are suppose to use single KNOWLES 29689 BA so ya, it will sure be a big upgrade from the messy F1! More like a cheaper FIIO FA1 (use very similar ba).


----------



## cappuchino

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> These are suppose to use single KNOWLES 29689 BA so ya, it will sure be a big upgrade from the messy F1! More like a cheaper FIIO FA1 (use very similar ba).


Yeah, we were just talking over at NBBA 😉 Knowles BA equipped IEMs are becoming more affordable this 2021.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Make some time im not active here...thanks to NBBA facebook group that stole my nerdy time....
Right now the BIG hype is around *TRN MT1* which is suppose to beat KZ EDX, KBear KS1 and QKZ VK4, but that's a matter of taste too. Anyway, it can be found for 5-10$ maing it a VERY welcome single DD addition.
We never have too much single DD offering!

You can check a NBBA member review here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367/permalink/4585934351434777

Whats your take about it? Did it worth the praise??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cappuchino said:


> Yeah, we were just talking over at NBBA 😉 Knowles BA equipped IEMs are becoming more affordable this 2021.


Indeed...and its GOOD news! We most admit Knowles have different range of BA quality...cant wait for more DUAL BA to come out so we have at least some  bass-treble extension like with the wonderful Hisenior T2U.
My mind cant project a full sound with this 29689 BA...its often use for mid-highs....and I think the big shell of Fiio FA1 might open the sound and even perhaps extend the bass response...anyway if the NEON have similar graph than FA1 it might be VERY good!




Have you try these by the way?


----------



## cappuchino (May 12, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Make some time im not active here...thanks to NBBA facebook group that stole my nerdy time....
> Right now the BIG hype is around *TRN MT1* which is suppose to beat KZ EDX, KBear KS1 and QKZ VK4, but that's a matter of taste too. Anyway, it can be found for 5-10$ maing it a VERY welcome single DD addition.
> We never have too much single DD offering!
> 
> ...


Didn't ask for a review unit from TRN as it was reported here to use the same driver as the EDX (hated it), only with a different nozzle, and thus the movement of the treble peaks.

I do have the Lypertek Bevi 2, TRN TA1, and an iBasso IT01X shipped to me and should arrive within a few days.

The Blon Mini honeymoon phase meanwhile has died down and I'd currently rate it at 4.5 stars. The bass response is so much like a BA, with improvements due to it being a dynamic. Timbre is dry-ish, not as analogue as KB Ear KS1.


I haven't tried the FA1 but I do have the Audiosense DT200 which I consider a perfect tonality for my preference.


----------



## SiggyFraud

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Make some time im not active here...thanks to NBBA facebook group that stole my nerdy time....
> Right now the BIG hype is around *TRN MT1* which is suppose to beat KZ EDX, KBear KS1 and QKZ VK4, but that's a matter of taste too. Anyway, it can be found for 5-10$ maing it a VERY welcome single DD addition.
> We never have too much single DD offering!
> 
> ...


You can actually get them for 4 USD here https://a.aliexpress.com/_mth9AHf with this code: MT1202105057.
Limited to 100 pcs only, so be quick.


----------



## zedbg

Seems the code does not work anymore


----------



## Arjey

Just got a message from Aliexpress. New CCA CA2 for $5.44 after discount. If/when anyone gets them let me know how they sound


----------



## dw1narso

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Heart Mirror is still my NO1 suggestion for best single DD under 100$. It deserve way more praising!
> Budget master of technicalities with well balanced and realist tonality. I call it baby Final A8000 cause its the only other iem i have that sound similar.
> Dont forget to play with eartips and different source, it like a bit of amping....imo 300mw@32ohm is enough to show full potential.
> On NBBA, I'm not joking, 100% of people that buy it are very impressed and happy happy!


Thanks for your advice Nymph.. I'll try other tips as well.. The default tip felt very good on my ear.. Almost like MH755 tip, but more sticky.. I'll try it with Spinfits later.. (I don't have many eartips.. My medium size ear seems easy with most default tips)

Will try with my Topping L30 later.. Now my desk is full of equipment (network eq) related with my work.. Need to finish my work first before taking out my audio stuffs back there..


----------



## SiggyFraud

Arjey said:


> Just got a message from Aliexpress. New CCA CA2 for $5.44 after discount. If/when anyone gets them let me know how they sound


That's the price in the official CCA store?


----------



## Arjey

SiggyFraud said:


> That's the price in the official CCA store?


Official store is 6.08, but what's the difference. It's not like a different store will start making fakes of a new iem for a few bucks 😂


----------



## Vasarely

cappuchino said:


> Didn't ask for a review unit from TRN as it was reported here to use the same driver as the EDX (hated it), only with a different nozzle, and thus the movement of the treble peaks.
> 
> I do have the Lypertek Bevi 2, TRN TA1, and an iBasso IT01X shipped to me and should arrive within a few days.
> 
> ...


Request this BLON for a review 😜


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 12, 2021)

Just received TRN MT1 aside from QKZ VK4 and other QKZs, with Blessing 2 Dusk, oh hey! MT1 not bad! I'm a bit more surprised by MT1 than Dusk.

VK4? hmm may need burn-in, so far it's muddy.

MT1: Basshead addictive V-shape. Powerful bass & sub-bass right out of the box, after burn-in this bass may be a very welcoming one. Much more impressed than KS1 out-of-the-box. Impressed with the QC tag /warranty card of MT1, which I saw exactly the same tag which is attached to Moondrop's Blessing 2 Dusk, a very professional QC process even to its very entry model, other companies just pack whatever, TRN did a good job and it is surfacing on its sound quality.

I believe now I have all sub $30 single DDs, KZ EDX, KBEar KS1, TRN MT1, QKZ VK1&VK4, Final E500/E1000. Will burn them in and would like to have a cross review.

Other QKZs?
QKZ
VK1 : Hmm maybe, some indication of potentials, need burn-in
VK3 : nah, not worth
VK4 :  Hmm maybe, some indication of potentials, need burn-in, not as impressed as TRN MT1 though.
KD4 : mehhh...another trash
KD7 : mehhh...another trash, the components fall off out of the box
CK3 : nope example of cheap and bad
CK7 : nope complete junk
CK9 : nope complete junk

P.S.
Order placed for moondrop Sparks TWS $89+5 for leather case.


----------



## Vasarely

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received TRN MT1 aside from QKZ VK4 and other QKZs, with Blessing 2 Dusk, oh hey! MT1 not bad! I'm a bit more surprised by MT1 than Dusk.
> 
> VK4? hmm may need burn-in, so far it's muddy.
> 
> ...


The QKZ VK1 need burn in and need good amplification too. It won’t work with a single smartphone. Check out the specs.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Arjey said:


> Official store is 6.08, but what's the difference. It's not like a different store will start making fakes of a new iem for a few bucks 😂


Let me rephrase - where did you get such a low price?


----------



## Krizit

cappuchino said:


> Is that the KB Ear F1 you're referring to? They've got a new one not-yet-released called the Neon if you haven't seen it yet. It's a single-BA as well so this might be the update to the F1.
> 
> Looks to be sideways QDC, similar to Etymotic with their MMCX. Fit as well, cause that looks to be a long ass nozzle 😂 Anyone noticed that the marketing material is reminiscent of the famous Star Wars style?


Someone was definitely on drugs.

Yup was referring to kb ear F1. Never thought I would like single ba but it's currently my favourite IEM (bellsing model).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Make some time im not active here...thanks to NBBA facebook group that stole my nerdy time....
> Right now the BIG hype is around *TRN MT1* which is suppose to beat KZ EDX, KBear KS1 and QKZ VK4, but that's a matter of taste too. Anyway, it can be found for 5-10$ maing it a VERY welcome single DD addition.
> We never have too much single DD offering!
> 
> ...


Wow just read your post. 

I was hyped just a few seconds ago about MT1, as to me it sounds a good or better as EDX among all those single DDs. I have KS1, VK1, VK4, Final E500, and EDX, all sub $30 single DDs, most enjoyable one so far is MT1, most accurate and neutral/natural is E500, warmest one EDX, Dominating Bass KS1, somehow in between for VK1/VK4.

What will I pick as an ultimate buddy is Final E500 though, hard to beat this level of coherence and neutrality of all IEMs I have. 
To enjoy music, I may pick MT1. Greatly tuned V or sometimes sounding W shape focused.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Vasarely said:


> The QKZ VK1 need burn in and need good amplification too. It won’t work with a single smartphone. Check out the specs.


Thanks! Burn-in in progress, I like the shape of VK1 better than VK4, and it looks like a solid IEM after burn-in.


----------



## dw1narso

dw1narso said:


> Thanks for your advice Nymph.. I'll try other tips as well.. The default tip felt very good on my ear.. Almost like MH755 tip, but more sticky.. I'll try it with Spinfits later.. (I don't have many eartips.. My medium size ear seems easy with most default tips)
> 
> Will try with my Topping L30 later.. Now my desk is full of equipment (network eq) related with my work.. Need to finish my work first before taking out my audio stuffs back there..


Burning in Heart Mirror continued.. With the last three hours is in my ear.. (Yes they are still in my ear while I typed this)

I don't know.. But It seemed since about last 1.5 hours.. Suddenly the sound 'click' and my brain synced with them. It could be that they suddenly open up after almost 16 hours of burning, or that my brain was really burned in to understand their signature..

Before the 'click' happened, I struggled with their signature... This is the least bassy IEM I have.. My brain was still looking for the bass.. I even created low shelf filter on PEQ to add more bass.. But I was not happy with the result and thus kept using it without any equalization. Then after that I was in the overwhelmed situation.. It was just like my ear heard too much information and struggle to process them.

Then somehow the 'click' happened... Suddenly I could 'hear' them well.. Such the puzzle pieces fall in to their places.. Yes, the information is still so much but instead of overwhelmed me, they became informative to me... Suddenly the singer(s) and instruments seperated from each other, their boundaries are shaped up.. My heart finally touched by them.. 

Bad recording sounded like it was. So-so recording keep sounded the same.. But the better recorded songs suddenly come into life like they never before... This IEM produced very soulful sounds...

Vocals sounded very nice.. But the most excellent is the sound of piano. Piano sounded really, really beautiful on Heart Mirror..

This sound is almost like how the Audeze Sine sound, sans their forwardness...

So, I declare.. I'm very happy with them..

Note: I use Them with TRN T2 (16 core SPC) cable, with balanced 2.5mm to Qudelix 5K. Using LDAC BT from my LG V20 with Foobar. Default tips. Tried MH755 and Spinfit CP100 but prefer the bass and balance of default tip.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just posted Final Audio VR3000 out of box impression:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16349833

A very solid pick for sub$100 as "reality simulator".  It becomes my beloved gadget for watching youtube with PC.


----------



## PROblemdetected (May 12, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> DQ6’s weakness is frequency transition, it’s not the most smoothest curve, many dips and hiccups as well. But when a distortion on guitar with numerous other distortions of rock slammed together those   Hiccups could be simply forgiving, in fact I’ve played in many live houses, and some small ones have same type of odd acoustics, so some may feel small live house experiece with DQ6 due to its weird yet somehow nicely tuned curve.
> 
> Jade Audio compared to that is more of “sitting next to Bassist’s amp with mixing guy sneezed and suddently turned 8k bar to the top with painful tinnitus”  style.  Which I think it’s not a all rounder for many audience. Bass range do resonate, and if it does it simply will make bass line uncontrollable due to its excessive quantity, so it it matches with one’s sweet spot, it would stay calm, if not, longer wave length cacophony is a thing I will call catastrophe.
> 
> When recommending that it may need some foot notes.



U've been recomending Lark ofr DQ6, both of them have bigger flaws than Jade audio, and need a big foot note.

DQ6 without burning, o nice tips got that transition problems.... I didn't try lark, so let going to be confident on them.

Maybe ur setup with jade audio doesn't work well, but bass its not the biggest problem, maybe the high frecuencies and thee peaks should be the one to point it out. For me they are nice for edm or rap music, so much better than DQ6 right out the box.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cappuchino said:


> Didn't ask for a review unit from TRN as it was reported here to use the same driver as the EDX (hated it), only with a different nozzle, and thus the movement of the treble peaks.
> 
> I do have the Lypertek Bevi 2, TRN TA1, and an iBasso IT01X shipped to me and should arrive within a few days.
> 
> ...


Really? Where do you get this info that they use same driver? 

EDX is a strange beast, not perfect and I understand some find the tonality a bit unnatural or  too bright...i remember HATING it with stock cable and tips directly hooked to my cold-sounding Xduoo X20...but this all change with nicehck 16cores copper cable and grey wide bore eartips and other source like Ibasso DX90, Audirect BEAM2 or SMSL SU9-SH9. Weakish sub bass is biggest issue for me but otherwise its perhaps the best (more coherent tuning) KZ i heard.

DT200 look marvelous...strange that they think only Japanese people will like this tonality...seem they change their mind. Might try to get my hand on it...but last IEM i try from Audiosense was underwhelming (AQ3) warmly bloomed bassy mess.

I have on my way the Macaroni, the overshadowed BL05s and already polemical Tinhifi T5. 

By the way...whats your name on NBBA??


----------



## cappuchino (May 12, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Really? Where do you get this info that they use same driver?


One has both and graphed them. Basically the same but there were slight differences which may be attributed to the change in nozzle width and/or length (less bass and bigger treble dip in MT1). If I remember correctly, it was @saldsald.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> DT200 look marvelous...strange that they think only Japanese people will like this tonality...seem they change their mind. Might try to get my hand on it...but last IEM i try from Audiosense was underwhelming (AQ3) warmly bloomed bassy mess.
> 
> By the way...whats your name on NBBA??


DT200 is a wonderful IEM. And it's not even an Asian tuning 😂 I think you should wait for the DT300 which hopefully releases next week. When I asked for the AQ3, they said it's their only model "till now, I no see buyer satisfied." There'll be an update called AQ4.

A. Santiago😉 Glad to see you're back on Head-Fi?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

IMO the next big Hype that will surely pass the test of time will be the *TANCHJIM TANYA*.
Who know it might be comparable to Moondrop Starfield...or copy cat of the Cora.
Anybody already got them or plan to give it a try??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 12, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> One has both and graphed them. Basically the same but there were slight differences which may be attributed to the change in nozzle width and/or length (less bass and bigger treble dip in MT1). If I remember correctly, it was @saldsald.
> 
> 
> DT200 is a wonderful IEM. And it's not even an Asian tuning 😂 I think you should wait for the DT300 which hopefully releases next week. When I asked for the AQ3, they said it's their only model "till now, I no see buyer satisfied." There'll be an update called AQ4.
> ...


Graph is everything but a proof of same driver....just today a NBBA member share me a graph of KB04 that is exactly the same as T5.

People seem to prefer MT1 over EDX...warmer they say.

Oh, well, that's the word of Audiosense not mine I never heard it. OH! really, I'm happy that buyer think like me....it wasn't the case with reviewers and I feel alooone!

Happy to see you to here mate. I like your intervention on NBBA. Didnt know you were a reviewer though. Can I see your site bro??

And did you got a TANYA on the way???

About headfi....well, if I'm really back I would need to make lotta work to update the bestIEM list....kinda scary. and well I'm not a big fan of: *********************


----------



## cappuchino

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Graph is everything but a proof of same driver....just today a NBBA member share me a graph of KB04 that is exactly the same as T5.
> 
> People seem to prefer MT1 over EDX...warmer they say.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but remember the BL05s and Heart Mirror? Same driver tech with the changes due to the driver venting?

Don't have a website 😅 I just put my reviews out here on Head-fi and have now started posting them on FB.


For Tanya, I might get it. Just waiting for confirmation from Tanchjim. Though it seems unlikely as it's a sub-20 IEM where DHL shipping is more expensive than the package itself 😂


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 12, 2021)

cappuchino said:


> Yeah, but remember the BL05s and Heart Mirror? Same driver tech with the changes due to the driver venting?
> 
> Don't have a website 😅 I just put my reviews out here on Head-fi and have now started posting them on FB.
> 
> ...


LOL damn....indeed not a great deal to pay 30$ for ''free'' 20$ review sample!

Again, until I can compare with my ears the Mirror and BL05s i cant conclude anything, but yes, it seem people say they use same driver. In the other hand I read conflictual sound impressions of people with both pairs. Do you have both by the way?


----------



## cappuchino

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> LOL damn....indeed not a great deal to pay 30$ for ''free'' 20$ review sample!
> 
> Again, until I can compare with my ears the Mirror and BL05s i cant conclude anything, but yes, it seem people say they use same driver. In the other hand I read conflictual sound impressions of people with both pairs. Do you have both by the way?


Have plans to buy the Heart Mirror. Just looking for the right price once it goes down to <30 USD. I can currently get it for 36 USD.. However, I am still hesitating as I might not like the bright-neutral tuning. Current preference is bass-boosted neutral.

As for the BL-05s... can't fathom the sick green 😂


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

cappuchino said:


> Have plans to buy the Heart Mirror. Just looking for the right price once it goes down to <30 USD. I can currently get it for 36 USD.. However, I am still hesitating as I might not like the bright-neutral tuning. Current preference is bass-boosted neutral.
> 
> As for the BL-05s... can't fathom the sick green 😂


Yeah kinda ugly color for sure hehe but hey we don't see the iem once in our ears!

I love (and listen) so much to HZsound Mirror that I'm sure to know if they got same driver once BL05s finally arrive...

Blon mini Macaroni still intrigue me too...and wth with Orpheus, Blon really are on fire!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

sakt1moko said:


> U've been recomending Lark ofr DQ6, both of them have bigger flaws than Jade audio, and need a big foot note.
> 
> DQ6 without burning, o nice tips got that transition problems.... I didn't try lark, so let going to be confident on them.
> 
> Maybe ur setup with jade audio doesn't work well, but bass its not the biggest problem, maybe the high frecuencies and thee peaks should be the one to point it out. For me they are nice for edm or rap music, so much better than DQ6 right out the box.


It's individuals pinna gain, concha gain peaks buddy. Check out this post.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16342050

Jade Audio's attempt on V-Shape is very aggressive, it's peak is too acute. With 13.5mm dynamic driver's bass, the world is bombarded with "boom boom " & metallic sound.

DQ6 got a huge problem right out of the box too, the driver needs like 100 hours of burn-in to finally get cymbals to stay in position. 
Lark is a solid tuned IEM with no big flaws probably a bit bright sounding on the older 4K version as they set a plateau from 3-4khz, the newer version fixed that 4k peak, and thus very safer tuned clean sounding IEM.


----------



## saldsald

cappuchino said:


> One has both and graphed them. Basically the same but there were slight differences which may be attributed to the change in nozzle width and/or length (less bass and bigger treble dip in MT1). If I remember correctly, it was @saldsald.
> 
> 
> DT200 is a wonderful IEM. And it's not even an Asian tuning 😂 I think you should wait for the DT300 which hopefully releases next week. When I asked for the AQ3, they said it's their only model "till now, I no see buyer satisfied." There'll be an update called AQ4.
> ...


Ya it's me.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/post-16286558


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Ya it's me.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trn-impressions-thread.881761/post-16286558


Great! MT1’s measurements do seems a very safer take on avoiding 3khz and 6khz peak


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great! MT1’s measurements do seems a very safer take on avoiding 3khz and 6khz peak


Ya definitely much less harsh to my ears compared to the EDX but somehow sounds a bit scooped.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Ya definitely much less harsh to my ears compared to the EDX but somehow sounds a bit scooped.


Haha right, 10db dip is huge, they could’ve made it to 5db compensations like those TOTL tunings.


----------



## alamnp

SiggyFraud said:


> You can actually get them for 4 USD here https://a.aliexpress.com/_mth9AHf with this code: MT1202105057.
> Limited to 100 pcs only, so be quick.


They messaged me in Aliexpress, told me to follow the store and they will give MT1 for free.
Followed the store, sure enough those dimplehead did not do anything. Unfollow them and no matter how good they are, I WILL NOT buy anything from them. TRN sucks balls, pardon my languange.


----------



## alamnp

Btw between Aria and Mirror, which one is better?


----------



## saldsald

It seems to me the MT1 and the EDX are made for modern genres. I guess not too many people get them for classical music alike or tracks where the instrumental timbre accuracy is of concern.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> Btw between Aria and Mirror, which one is better?


Heart Mirror is CNT driver, Aria is LCP Driver, they share different characteristics, I'd say LCP drivers resonate better in terms of tonality.


----------



## dw1narso

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> LOL damn....indeed not a great deal to pay 30$ for ''free'' 20$ review sample!
> 
> Again, until I can compare with my ears the Mirror and BL05s i cant conclude anything, but yes, it seem people say they use same driver. In the other hand I read conflictual sound impressions of people with both pairs. Do you have both by the way?


In speaker building world, the sound of driver could be different or percieved different by the box design.. Box usually designed to maximize bass gain in related with driver Q (resonance tendency value).. Thus there are closed, bass reflex transmission line, horn, etc)..  But apparently the driver interaction with these acoustic principle is not just with the bass loading...

If we compare the same high Q midbass/Full ramge driver which could be used on closed (acoustic air suspension) and open baffle (boxless design, just use the principle of wavelength to set baffle size).. They do not sound the same on the mid frequency.. Open baffle sound very open, closed box sounded closed on the mid. Driver reaction to bass repated with their loading too... In open baffle driver will move freely (you can see it like barely move) and stable vs very wild move on closed box. This movement is supposed to be as reaction to bass frequency only.. But imagine the situation when they need to produce (vibrate) at 440Hz or 1KHz mid frequency too, with one that move in control (in open baffle) vs one that move wildly.. Which one do you think will produce better mid? Easy guess..

(Once you ever heard open baffle speakers, you don't want to go back to boxed speaker.. The problem is they are very, very big.. I once made a baffle of 1m x 1.2m (40in x 48in) just for a 20cm/8in driver... That x2 channels  .. imagine slab of woods on your living room)

I checked Banbue's graph and comparing BL05s and Heart Mirror.. They are sooo similar on mid going up... Unless they are a case of perfect accident.. Or they actually use the same driver... I guess the 2nd would be more likely...

I read Baskingshark review and he mentioned that BL05s distorted if pushed hard.. While in opposite Heart Mirror could take equalization with aplomb.. (This is the reason I chose to get Heart Mirror instead of BL05s).. So I supposed the acoustic design of them both are very different.. In BL05s, the driver housing is acoustically designed to produce the base (increase gain acoustically).. While with Heart Mirror the design is more conservative and more 'friendly' to the driver.. So, if they sound different although they use the same driver, that is something really possible... (My 1st theory..)

My 2nd theory... As I wrote above before, I found that although Heart Mirror could take equalization well, the perceived sound balance also change with the added bass.. I prefer the non-equalized sound balance.. So.. maybe, just maybe... The same situation with BL05s loading.. The added bass on it make it perceivable different enough with Heart Mirror..


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> It seems to me the MT1 and the EDX are made for modern genres. I guess not too many people get them for classical music alike or tracks where the instrumental timbre accuracy is of concern.


There you go Final E500! Timbral accuracy, E500 is very high, regardless of its $20 price tag, it has very few competitors for realistic sound reproduction(not referring to resolution, it is more of how the sound decays). Instrument separating is bottle neck though, I'd rather look for KBEar Lark for the joy.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> Heart Mirror is CNT driver, Aria is LCP Driver, they share different characteristics, I'd say LCP drivers resonate better in terms of tonality.


Pls get Heart Mirror and compare them with Aria..  the comparison would be useful for the community..


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> There you go Final E500! Timbral accuracy, E500 is very high, regardless of its $20 price tag, it has very few competitors for realistic sound reproduction(not referring to resolution, it is more of how the sound decays). Instrument separating is bottle neck though, I'd rather look for KBEar Lark for the joy.


Oh thanks for the recommendation. I will see where I can get a pair from. I have some kind of phobia of fixed cables and I definitely will need to give it a mmcx mod. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16348788


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dw1narso said:


> Pls get Heart Mirror and compare them with Aria..  the comparison would be useful for the community..


I already have HeartMirror and Aria, you can open my spoiler for IEMs not on my fav lists. HeartMirror is good for $50 CNT driver, sounds as good as Moondrop Starfield, with bits of peaks which some may find offending. 

73/100. Aria is on high scale, 70 /100 with default settings, 81/100 with filter mod.



I’m populating a comparative charts for 3 categories, sub$50, $50-$300, $300+. Heart Mirror is one of highest ranked $sub 50. It’s a long long list, but I’m planning to share it over google document someday.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

saldsald said:


> Oh thanks for the recommendation. I will see where I can get a pair from. I have some kind of phobia of fixed cables and I definitely will need to give it a mmcx mod.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16348788


You get full sets of Final E premium tips for $20 and it comes with a super nicely tuned neutral reference IEM  It's smaller enough to fit most of the ears, and the best point is that you can sleep with that IEMs sticking on the ear! Side sleep doesn't hurt the ear, which is a big smile! I also hope they could've made it replaceable cable, but considering Final's selling strategy they seemed abandoned cable options for entry models(sad


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> I already have HeartMirror and Aria, you can open my spoiler for IEMs not on my fav lists. HeartMirror is good for $50 CNT driver, sounds as good as Moondrop Starfield, with bits of peaks which some may find offending.
> 
> 73/100. Aria is on high scale, 70 /100 with default settings, 81/100 with filter mod.
> I’m populating a comparative charts for 3 categories, sub$50, $50-$300, $300+. Heart Mirror is one of highest ranked $sub 50. It’s a long long list, but I’m planning to share it over google document someday.


How do Arai and HeartMirror compare in terms of technicality? 
You can use window's built-in snipping tool btw  .
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...reenshot-a35ac9ff-4a58-24c9-3253-f12bac9f9d44


----------



## saldsald

AmericanSpirit said:


> You get full sets of Final E premium tips for $20 and it comes with a super nicely tuned neutral reference IEM  It's smaller enough to fit most of the ears, and the best point is that you can sleep with that IEMs sticking on the ear! Side sleep doesn't hurt the ear, which is a big smile! I also hope they could've made it replaceable cable, but considering Final's selling strategy they seemed abandoned cable options for entry models(sad


Exactly! I am getting a pair for the tips, lol.


----------



## dw1narso

saldsald said:


> How do Arai and HeartMirror compare in terms of technicality?
> You can use window's built-in snipping tool btw  .
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...reenshot-a35ac9ff-4a58-24c9-3253-f12bac9f9d44


There's much faster way to capture full Windows 10 screen...

Depending on your hardware, you may use* Windows logo key * + *PrtScn, ( or Windows logo key  + Fn + PrtScn)* to take a screenshot, or use *Fn *+ *Windows logo key * +* Space Bar*.

The result will be saved on Picture\Screenshot folder


----------



## saldsald (May 13, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> There's much faster way to capture full Windows 10 screen...
> 
> Depending on your hardware, you may use* Windows logo key * + *PrtScn, ( or Windows logo key  + Fn + PrtScn)* to take a screenshot, or use *Fn *+ *Windows logo key * +* Space Bar*.
> 
> The result will be saved on Picture\Screenshot folder


You can't capture part of the screen with your hotkeys. For example I have a 4K monitor and a 1080p monitor connected and you won't want that kind of screenshot. Also, I am using a 68 key keyboard there are no PrtScn and Fn buttons.


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Heart Mirror is CNT driver, Aria is LCP Driver, they share different characteristics, I'd say LCP drivers resonate better in terms of tonality.


Isn’t it carbon driver more expensive than beryllium? How can they be that cheap?

also liquid crystal driver in Aria, do you know what is it made? It does not make sense liquid crystal...


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> I already have HeartMirror and Aria, you can open my spoiler for IEMs not on my fav lists. HeartMirror is good for $50 CNT driver, sounds as good as Moondrop Starfield, with bits of peaks which some may find offending.
> 
> 73/100. Aria is on high scale, 70 /100 with default settings, 81/100 with filter mod.
> I’m populating a comparative charts for 3 categories, sub$50, $50-$300, $300+. Heart Mirror is one of highest ranked $sub 50. It’s a long long list, but I’m planning to share it over google document someday.


Ohhh nice please post it... so that I am not wasting money buying IEMs


----------



## alamnp

UM Mest MKii da best? $1100 😭, anyone selling used for half price?


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> You get full sets of Final E premium tips for $20 and it comes with a super nicely tuned neutral reference IEM  It's smaller enough to fit most of the ears, and the best point is that you can sleep with that IEMs sticking on the ear! Side sleep doesn't hurt the ear, which is a big smile! I also hope they could've made it replaceable cable, but considering Final's selling strategy they seemed abandoned cable options for entry models(sad


Also awaiting impression on KBear Believe with proper amping and high gain from you. Can’t wait to see where is it ranked.


----------



## Sebulr

alamnp said:


> Isn’t it carbon driver more expensive than beryllium? How can they be that cheap?
> 
> also liquid crystal driver in Aria, do you know what is it made? It does not make sense liquid crystal...


Lcp stands for liquid crystal polymer, its a type of plastic. It's slightly more expensive than pet or pp.


----------



## PhonoPhi

alamnp said:


> Isn’t it carbon driver more expensive than beryllium? How can they be that cheap?
> 
> also liquid crystal driver in Aria, do you know what is it made? It does not make sense liquid crystal...


Carbon nanotubes, CNTs, are not that expensive. The main question is implementation - how CNTs are aligned and held together.
Here exactly where the "liquid crystalline" part of LCPs comes in. These rigid rod aromatic polymers are processed in a liquid crystalline state, so that polymer molecules can align near perfectly to achieve close to ideal mechanical strength.


----------



## PROblemdetected

AmericanSpirit said:


> It's individuals pinna gain, concha gain peaks buddy. Check out this post.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16342050
> 
> Jade Audio's attempt on V-Shape is very aggressive, it's peak is too acute. With 13.5mm dynamic driver's bass, the world is bombarded with "boom boom " & metallic sound.
> ...



Nice post. I will keep it for sure.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arjey (May 13, 2021)

How do KBear KS1 compare to KZ DQ6? As I understand, it's something like the little (cheap) brother of DQ6, correct? If someone could compare both/either to Blon 03 would be grateful.
I have Blon 03, love them, but they aren't perfect to my taste. Bass isn't deep enough, and at the same time a bit muddy (a bit too much at 250). That's my main complaint. Also there isn't enough air (just a bit more would be nice), separation isn't too good, but I'm ok with that. Still my best pair.
Now I was wondering how KS1 and DQ6 compare. I'm thinking about the KS1

Edit: nah, I think both of those will have too much treble for my taste. Just gonna stay with my blons


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> Isn’t it carbon driver more expensive than beryllium? How can they be that cheap?
> 
> also liquid crystal driver in Aria, do you know what is it made? It does not make sense liquid crystal...


Material raw cost, both are one of most abundant elements on earth, Carbon and Beryllium, but the manufacturing process to form it to a thin later is that it cost the most. 

Pure beryllium layer seemed only achievable extensive quality assurance, and only few IEMs are made of purr-beryllium. DUNU LUNA  ($1,700), Final A8000($2,000), only anomaly is KBEAR Believe$($170) but they discontinued, it seemed KBEAR was not able to coup the contribution margin by that pricing.

Carbon Nanotube / or graphene they both are thin layer of carbons, and DLC diamon like carbon sounds similar just some extra molecules connections, it was latest technology innovation but some Dongguan factory seemed managed to mass producing those material (I think HeartMirror is actually ODM’s private brand of CNT driver factory, which fabless company uses that factory for their products ).

Liquid Crystal Polymer is thin and highly “elastic”, the transition is smooth and transient is very fast. It’s not exotic as you are verg familiar with LCD displays, iPhone used to have those until very recent that they shifted to OLED. However there are very few uses LCP, SONY and Moondrop. I just found BQEYZ uses some sort of LCP in their recent release “Summer” a hubrid of LCP bass+ custom BA mid + 5 layer of piezoelectric for treble, and looking forward to try on.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> Isn’t it carbon driver more expensive than beryllium? How can they be that cheap?
> 
> also liquid crystal driver in Aria, do you know what is it made? It does not make sense liquid crystal...


Material raw cost, both are one of most abundant elements on earth, Carbon and Beryllium, but the manufacturing process to form it to a thin later is that it cost the most. 

Pure beryllium layer seemed only achievable extensive quality assurance, and only few IEMs are made of purr-beryllium. DUNU LUNA  ($1,700), Final A8000($2,000), only anomaly is KBEAR Believe$($170) but they discontinued, it seemed KBEAR was not able to coup the contribution margin by that pricing.

Carbon Nanotube / or graphene they both are thin layer of carbons, and DLC diamon like carbon sounds similar just some extra molecules connections, it was latest technology innovation but some Dongguan factory seemed managed to mass producing those material (I think HeartMirror is actually ODM’s private brand of CNT driver factory, which fabless company uses that factory for their products ).

Liquid Crystal Polymer is thin and highly “elastic”, the transition is smooth and transient is very fast. Glass is also liquid crystal,


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Material raw cost, both are one of most abundant elements on earth, Carbon and Beryllium, but the manufacturing process to form it to a thin later is that it cost the most.
> 
> Pure beryllium layer seemed only achievable extensive quality assurance, and only few IEMs are made of purr-beryllium. DUNU LUNA  ($1,700), Final A8000($2,000), only anomaly is KBEAR Believe$($170) but they discontinued, it seemed KBEAR was not able to coup the contribution margin by that pricing.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the science, glass and liquid crystals are kind of opposite. Glass is a solid-like state without order, while liquid crystals have some order and can flow.
LCPs are not liquid crystals in their final state, they are only processed in a liquid crystalline state to take advantage of the alignment by flow.
No LCPs in LCDs


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> Sorry for the science, glass and liquid crystals are kind of opposite. Glass is a solid-like state without order, while liquid crystals have some order and can flow.
> LCPs are not liquid crystals in their final state, they are only processed in a liquid crystalline state to take advantage of the alignment by flow.
> No LCPs in LCDs


Haha thanks, I know. Just to make some familiarity of Liquid Crystal. 
It’s nice to know the process the LCP! 
So after all LCP is a solid state, taking advantage of alighment of the liquid crytal flow structure for the elasticity?


----------



## chickenmoon

PhonoPhi said:


> Sorry for the science, glass and liquid crystals are kind of opposite. Glass is a solid-like state without order, while liquid crystals have some order and can flow.
> LCPs are not liquid crystals in their final state, they are only processed in a liquid crystalline state to take advantage of the alignment by flow.
> No LCPs in LCDs



Just pointing out that glass flows, windows get thicker at the bottom than at the top over time, give them enough of it like millions of years at room temperature and they'll sure flow down completely. It's more like a liquid with extremely high viscosity than a solid in my view.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 13, 2021)

chickenmoon said:


> Just pointing out that glass flows, windows get thicker at the bottom than at the top over time, give them enough of it like millions of years at room temperature and they'll sure flow down completely. It's more like a liquid with extremely high viscosity than a solid in my view.


Some interesting myth of glass solved couple of years ago. It was my first time knowing strange characteristics of glass.


----------



## dw1narso

saldsald said:


> You can't capture part of the screen with your hotkeys. For example I have a 4K monitor and a 1080p monitor connected and you won't want that kind of screenshot. Also, I am using a 68 key keyboard there are no PrtScn and Fn buttons.


ha, ha... you are right... I also use two monitors... so every time I shot, captured both... the content is much more important than the hassle of cropping it later...

 I just learned that there's such 68 key keyboard... and you are right... it does not have printscreen key...


----------



## alamnp

PhonoPhi said:


> Carbon nanotubes, CNTs, are not that expensive. The main question is implementation - how CNTs are aligned and held together.
> Here exactly where the "liquid crystalline" part of LCPs comes in. These rigid rod aromatic polymers are processed in a liquid crystalline state, so that polymer molecules can align near perfectly to achieve close to ideal mechanical strength.


ahhh. ok getting aria then.


----------



## PhonoPhi

N


chickenmoon said:


> Just pointing out that glass flows, windows get thicker at the bottom than at the top over time, give them enough of it like millions of years at room temperature and they'll sure flow down completely. It's more like a liquid with extremely high viscosity than a solid in my view.


Not only in your view.
Glasses can flow,  so they are indeed highly viscous liquids. No defined solid-liquid phase transition. That is why  I used "solid-like".
If to go a bit deeper - it is all about probing time: silly putty is a solid-like when bouncing fast, while liquid-like to be easily teared apart.
For glasses, like common silicate window glasses, our observation times are far shorter than any observable changes.


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha thanks, I know. Just to make some familiarity of Liquid Crystal.
> It’s nice to know the process the LCP!
> So after all LCP is a solid state, taking advantage of alighment of the liquid crytal flow structure for the elasticity?


Rigid and strong would be more correct terms than "elastic" (which is ability to stretch, in simple terms).
Best membrane materials are rigid (Be, DLC, etc) to induce less distrortions in common membrane designs.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> I already have HeartMirror and Aria, you can open my spoiler for IEMs not on my fav lists. HeartMirror is good for $50 CNT driver, sounds as good as Moondrop Starfield, with bits of peaks which some may find offending.
> 
> 73/100. Aria is on high scale, 70 /100 with default settings, 81/100 with filter mod.
> I’m populating a comparative charts for 3 categories, sub$50, $50-$300, $300+. Heart Mirror is one of highest ranked $sub 50. It’s a long long list, but I’m planning to share it over google document someday.


I did not notice well your spreadsheet.... since this morning I just used my mobile phones to type my posts and barely awake (it was about 2.30-3.00 in the morning when I started typing)... WWOWWW your spreadsheet is really impressive work... and you did this all manually? really wowed...

hopefully you could publish them soon...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 13, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> I did not notice well your spreadsheet.... since this morning I just used my mobile phones to type my posts and barely awake (it was about 2.30-3.00 in the morning when I started typing)... WWOWWW your spreadsheet is really impressive work... and you did this all manually? really wowed...
> 
> hopefully you could publish them soon...


Thanks! Yea still working on grading system, I took a survey on headfi, for what headfiers value for tonality vs technicalities, I could see majority preferred tonality over technicalities, which lead me to pull a reasonale statistics from Myers-Briggs Type indicator group, for which 76.5% tonality and 23.5% technicalities. So all scores are mainly weighted on tonality and rest of 23.5% relies on how technical it could get.

Also, I’ve noticed hearing fluctuations for each individual could primarily driven by personal Pinna gains, so I decided to list gain peaks and dips for the reference.

For those hot IEMs, I’m planning to add mug shots with this: you can see both the size and depth and fit of each IEM using same model, maybe I’ll add a US coins(5cent) for








I used to run headphone/IEM review blog in Japanese, but works&personal life won’t let me to continue that,. Also, when reading online reviews, I found myself in more need of further details, like what’s the peak/dip points, is it a Spot Hitter or conservative tuning, is transients fast/slow, how accurate is it in timbre representation(not just resolution/instruments separations, as most of modern BA/EST drivers got enough of those), in the end, “what is the price-to-performance”. I found some questionable evaluation on ZAX from a famous review site, and saw “review unit” next to it, maybe because the reviewer didn’t had enough resource to perform his/her review. For that I only review my personal units, so listening to it for 10minutes and generate very quick feedback won’t be the case of mine. 

At least this type of charts are compensating my hobby satisfaction👍 Hope it will be community’s
benefit too, as we only have definite amount of resource to spend on hobbies.


----------



## dw1narso

alamnp said:


> ahhh. ok getting aria then.


I hope someday you get a chance to hear Heart Mirror... (in opposite... I also hope that someday I got a chance to hear Aria.).

For me, Heart Mirror is really an eyeopener.. there's something magical on their sound especially on the mid part. The Frequency Response graph does not tell everything... Just by looking to it would indicate that Heart Mirror going to be bright with no bass... I gambled and I hoped to be wrong.... and I'm glad that I was wrong... ....

I was torn between Heart Mirror, Aria and HE01... So I'm still curious to hear them all.. But my budget is very limited... so I try pick and maintain the excellent one for each price segment. After this, my next target would be $100-$200/$300.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 13, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> I hope someday you get a chance to hear Heart Mirror... (in opposite... I also hope that someday I got a chance to hear Aria.).
> 
> For me, Heart Mirror is really an eyeopener.. there's something magical on their sound especially on the mid part. The Frequency Response graph does not tell everything... Just by looking to it would indicate that Heart Mirror going to be bright with no bass... I gambled and I hoped to be wrong.... and I'm glad that I was wrong... ....
> 
> I was torn between Heart Mirror, Aria and HE01... So I'm still curious to hear them all.. But my budget is very limited... so I try pick and maintain the excellent one for each price segment. After this, my next target would be $100-$200/$300.


HeartMirror is indeed a good CNT driver unit for sure!
I'd recommend TRI Starsea $129 at regular price, $106 on sale quite often.  Still debating myself "Does it sound better than Moondrop Blessing sisters (OG&Dusk)?"
My gut after listening to J-POP tells YES, but after listening to classical, "Hmmm there is quite a distinct technical performance difference".

I'm pretty sure Starsea will be later of 80s/100, I still need direct A-B test for Starsea comparing to blessing 2s. But as far as price-to-performance, Starsea is a solid pick.






if you are interested in Blessing2, I just did a quick comparison between those two:
Post in thread 'Moondrop  in-ear monitors Impressions Thread'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/moondrop-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.894139/post-16350388


----------



## SiggyFraud

alamnp said:


> They messaged me in Aliexpress, told me to follow the store and they will give MT1 for free.
> Followed the store, sure enough those dimplehead did not do anything. Unfollow them and no matter how good they are, I WILL NOT buy anything from them. TRN sucks balls, pardon my languange.


Same thing happened to me. I actually let them know I'm already a follower, but to no avail. Oh well, 4 bucks is not that much, but that's just shody marketing on TRN's part.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks! Yea still working on grading system, I took a survey on headfi, for what headfiers value for tonality vs technicalities, I could see majority preferred tonality over technicalities, which lead me to pull a reasonale statistics from Myers-Briggs Type indicator group, for which 76.5% tonality and 23.5% technicalities. So all scores are mainly weighted on tonality and rest of 23.5% relies on how technical it could get.
> 
> Also, I’ve noticed hearing fluctuations for each individual could primarily driven by personal Pinna gains, so I decided to list gain peaks and dips for the reference.
> 
> ...


ah soo... I wish you a good spirit to achieve your goal with the table...

I'm not good with audiophile terms... and always have difficulty to put them in writing... I rely on my ears... I used to have a small local cable business and into speaker building in my younger days... but life did not allow me to continue that. Thus there was like almost 10 years of vacuum in this hobby before I was back to audio in more personal form now with headphones and IEM.

Regarding driver material..., In the speaker world, the better driver (theoretically) is the one that has the most stiffness, the highest frequency breakup mod (above hearing) and good motor (magnetic design and coil) and suspension... so material alone does not tell the whole picture of the driver... Same cone material from different manufacturers could sound totally different because the design of the motor and the suspension would be different. In other situation, a driver with lesser cone material from a manufacturer could sound better than driver with better material from another manufacturer, because of the other factors above. If I pick example... aluminum cone has better characteristic than paper, but I'll take Scanspeak paper driver over aluminum driver from Peerless...  Because Scanspeak driver would almost always have better motor and suspension design compared to Peerless driver.

I supposed it would be the similar situation with IEM driver material... Dynamic driver as small as used on IEM still work with the same principle as to the big dynamic driver on speakers. We cannot easily tell that a driver superior to the other just by looking at what the dome material made from (such as LCP vs CNT case)... because there are many other factors to consider.


----------



## dw1narso

AmericanSpirit said:


> HeartMirror is indeed a good CNT driver unit for sure!
> I'd recommend TRI Starsea $129 at regular price, $106 on sale quite often.  Still debating myself "Does it sound better than Moondrop Blessing sisters (OG&Dusk)?"
> My gut after listening to J-POP tells YES, but after listening to classical, "Hmmm there is quite a distinct technical performance difference".
> 
> ...


Did you have your Starsea table finished? could you put it next to the Blessing brothers...


----------



## RikudouGoku

dw1narso said:


> ah soo... I wish you a good spirit to achieve your goal with the table...
> 
> I'm not good with audiophile terms... and always have difficulty to put them in writing... I rely on my ears... I used to have a small local cable business and into speaker building in my younger days... but life did not allow me to continue that. Thus there was like almost 10 years of vacuum in this hobby before I was back to audio in more personal form now with headphones and IEM.
> 
> ...


Exactly, its fine to generalize materials if you have heard a lot of the same ones and they all have some common similarities. BUT its up to the tuning to make them sound good in the end, you can have all the unobtanium coating you want but if the tuning is bad, it will sound bad.


----------



## alamnp (May 13, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> I hope someday you get a chance to hear Heart Mirror... (in opposite... I also hope that someday I got a chance to hear Aria.).
> 
> For me, Heart Mirror is really an eyeopener.. there's something magical on their sound especially on the mid part. The Frequency Response graph does not tell everything... Just by looking to it would indicate that Heart Mirror going to be bright with no bass... I gambled and I hoped to be wrong.... and I'm glad that I was wrong... ....
> 
> I was torn between Heart Mirror, Aria and HE01... So I'm still curious to hear them all.. But my budget is very limited... so I try pick and maintain the excellent one for each price segment. After this, my next target would be $100-$200/$300.


I have carbon based driver IEM Periodic Audio, but still Be driver is better. I have not tried LCP driver.
Carbon somewhat in between Be and Graphene driver, correct me if I am wrong...

I want Mangird Tea, also putting my LZ A7 up for sale, but so far no bites.

LZ A7 definitely Jack of all Trades

I would accept trade, Mangird or Moondrop, if anyone interested.


----------



## RikudouGoku

alamnp said:


> I have carbon based driver IEM Periodic Audio, but still Be driver is better. I have not tried LCP driver.
> Carbon somewhat in between Be and Graphene driver, correct me if I am wrong...
> 
> I want Mangird Tea, also putting my LZ A7 up for sale, but so far no bites.
> ...


The A7 uses an LCP driver.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dw1narso said:


> Did you have your Starsea table finished? could you put it next to the Blessing brothers...


my job is currently in the middle of a busy season, I'm working on it, but still, have to wait another weekend or so.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RikudouGoku said:


> The A7 uses an LCP driver.


Ahhh! Now you are dragging me into LZ A7   Will put it on my wishlist..


----------



## alamnp

RikudouGoku said:


> The A7 uses an LCP driver.


oh yeah the DD is LCP, I guess I'll just skip Aria. 

Next stop Moondrop Dusk.


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ahhh! Now you are dragging me into LZ A7   Will put it on my wishlist..


Trade me your Moondrop Dusk 

Let me know if you do want that. I am only using it less than 8 hours.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

alamnp said:


> Trade me your Moondrop Dusk
> 
> Let me know if you do want that. I am only using it less than 8 hours.


Sorry, buddy Dusk is a keeper!


----------



## alamnp

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sorry, buddy Dusk is a keeper!


Arrghhh, how about just trade lending for a month? : )


----------



## saldsald

dw1narso said:


> ha, ha... you are right... I also use two monitors... so every time I shot, captured both... the content is much more important than the hassle of cropping it later...
> 
> I just learned that there's such 68 key keyboard... and you are right... it does not have printscreen key...


Oh comon, just use the snipping tool already. Add a shortcut to your taskbar and do the croppong right away. You can even Ctrl-C to copy and paste on supported webapps.

I also have a bunch of 60 keys and a 84 keys


----------



## dw1narso

saldsald said:


> Oh comon, just use the snipping tool already. Add a shortcut to your taskbar and do the croppong right away. You can even Ctrl-C to copy and paste on supported webapps.
> 
> I also have a bunch of 60 keys and a 84 keys


84 keys keyboard was the on my 1st PC yearsss ago.. 

Sorry I made it too generalize.. If time permits, I use snipping too, especially with SHIFT + S + WINKEY


----------



## saldsald

dw1narso said:


> 84 keys keyboard was the on my 1st PC yearsss ago..
> 
> Sorry I made it too generalize.. If time permits, I use snipping too, especially with SHIFT + S + WINKEY


Ar I forgot you can do that too cause I had problems with the new version of the snipping tool. 

68 keys keyboards are the best!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 14, 2021)

Final E1000 $29
Basically same with E500, the same driver with slightly focused on vocal, not pure flat like E500, and with $5 premium compared to E500, I would get E500 as pure neutral reference.

I would say E1000 is budget ER2SE. The same type of vocal focus flat neutral tuned.

P.S.
KBEAR KS2 order placed


----------



## Arjey

KBear KS1 vs CCA CSN? I have Blon 03 and KZ EDX, so if you could compare them against these would be cool. Or any other rec under $15?

I wasn't really planning on getting anything, but I can get a KS1 for $12.71, is it worth it?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 14, 2021)

Arjey said:


> KBear KS1 vs CCA CSN? I have Blon 03 and KZ EDX, so if you could compare them against these would be cool. Or any other rec under $15?
> 
> I wasn't really planning on getting anything, but I can get a KS1 for $12.71, is it worth it?


The letter grading makes it bad looking but 50/100 is average, so here is the cross chart:

My recommendation is MT1, it's better made EDX.

From my taste, KS1's gain spot is just off focus on mine, maybe may fit yours.




EDX on the same scale:


----------



## Arjey

AmericanSpirit said:


> My recommendation is MT1, it's better made EDX.


Do the MT1 work below 20Hz? Or do they just crackle like EDX does? Also, if EDX is to bright, peaky and screamy for my taste, will the MT1 be better, or the same?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Arjey said:


> Do the MT1 work below 20Hz? Or do they just crackle like EDX does? Also, if EDX is to bright, peaky and screamy for my taste, will the MT1 be better, or the same?


They seemed to share exact same Drivers, so yes it's not designed to produce sub 20Hz. 
If you find EDX too bright/peaky, MT1 is slightly calmer, but it's still on the same track U-shaped.  For that case, I'd pick CCA CSN, a very nicely tuned IEM.
If you find EDX offending and too energetic, your head will explode with KS1.


----------



## profusion

@AmericanSpirit cant wait for your table for 50$ , PS what means spot seeker?


----------



## Detectit

AmericanSpirit said:


> The letter grading makes it bad looking but 50/100 is average, so here is the cross chart:
> 
> My recommendation is MT1, it's better made EDX.
> 
> ...


Where can I find the spec sheets and charts.


----------



## dharmasteve

AmericanSpirit said:


> The letter grading makes it bad looking but 50/100 is average, so here is the cross chart:
> 
> My recommendation is MT1, it's better made EDX.
> 
> ...


Very professionally done. Intricate and well thought out. Respect. One thing I would always like to see, maybe you do have one, is a disclaimer, that this is your subjective opinion, because we are all so different in how we hear, our hearing physiology, our brain physiology, our emotions, tips we use etc. Credit to you though, very authentically set out. I would love the full link when you have it.


----------



## profusion

Quick question….maybe not for here but will be any difference on my DQ6 if i switched from Spotify to Tidal hifi While waiting spotify to set their tire?


----------



## Arjey

profusion said:


> Quick question….maybe not for here but will be any difference on my DQ6 if i switched from Spotify to Tidal hifi While waiting spotify to set their tire?


I don't have the DQ6, nor do I use Spotify or Tidal, but I think it's safe to say yes. You can easily (pretty easily) spot the difference between mp3 320 (or whatever it is that Spotify uses) and a good flac. However it also depends on the quality of the music itself and the source you use. Idk where Tidal gets it's "hi-fi" music, but if it's from a reliable source, then there should be a slight (don't expect it to be super big) difference.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Arjey said:


> ...





Arjey said:


> You can easily (pretty easily) spot the difference between mp3 320 (or whatever it is that Spotify uses) and a good flac.


If you do a proper blind test - you will be surprised, really surprised. The common boundary for simple humans is around 192 with good codecs.

I do feel though that my best 24/96 recordings are superb, especially with my best blue cables. Sometimes I even think are IEM really necessary in such bliss?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 15, 2021)

Arjey said:


> I don't have the DQ6, nor do I use Spotify or Tidal, but I think it's safe to say yes. You can easily (pretty easily) spot the difference between mp3 320 (or whatever it is that Spotify uses) and a good flac. However it also depends on the quality of the music itself and the source you use. Idk where Tidal gets it's "hi-fi" music, but if it's from a reliable source, then there should be a slight (don't expect it to be super big) difference.


Most humans can barely differentiate between flac and 320 Kbps. And most streaming platforms use 128/256/320 Kbps as low good high quality streams. No doubt flac/wav/mqa is genuinely high-res and will have everything better than lossy codecs. But, can humans actually perceive the incremental difference? That's another story altogether.

Personally, I prefer 320 Kbps audio as it is efficient on storage and provides great quality as well. Also, most of the modern music is recorded+produced to be heard on lossy files, so the lines are blurred further. If you are listening to some vintage collection, the difference might be a bit more apparent as those lossy files will be super crap and music was recorded to be heard from larger devices like gramophone or speakers as opposed to IEMs.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 16, 2021)

For all the EDX users, please try below PEQ and be ready to be mind blown. It turns into a mighty champion. Sub-bass rumble, strong mids and most importantly the treble is silky as opposed to coarse+shouty. I'm using EDX with W01 wide bore tips so please factor that in -


BandFilter TypeFrequency (Hz)Gain (dB)Q1Peak69-5.40.72Low Shelf11010.50.713Peak290-1.30.524Peak1100-0.525Peak2240426Peak2900-157Peak39801.82.58Peak5050-2.459Peak80001.5310High Shelf10000-11

If you are changing tips or generally prefer slightly different sound then please feel free to tweak bands 2,5, and 10 as per your requirement.

Preamp gain: - 9.8dB

Band 2 for warmth, 5 for mids and 10 for airiness/treble

P.S. - It is heavily inspired by @oratory1990's EQ for T2. I don't intend to take any credit but felt should share this discovery with my fellow members.


----------



## Arjey

PhonoPhi said:


> If you do a proper blind test - you will be surprised, really surprised. The common boundary for simple humans is around 192 with good codecs.
> 
> I do feel though that my best 24/96 recordings are superb, especially with my best blue cables. Sometimes I even think are IEM really necessary in such bliss?


I have done blind tests with good 16/44.1 flacs (I specifically said GOOD because there are bad ones) vs ≈320 mp3 (vbr) or ≈256 m4a (vbr), and yes, I can plainly tell the difference (note, I don't even have super good gear, just acceptable). I'm not claiming that absolutely everyone will be able to tell the difference. I can't tell the difference on plenty of songs. But there are certain music pieces, to which I've listened hundreds of times and know them by heart, and yes, I can tell the difference in a blind test.

P.s. 24 bit, as well as anything above 44.1 is basically pointless. If you can here a difference between 16 and 24 bit flacs that's not because 24 bit is better, it's simply because the mastering process for that file was done differently. Properly converted to 16 bit will sound exactly the same


----------



## Arjey

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Most humans can barely differentiate between flac and 320 Kbps. And most streaming platforms use 128/256/320 Kbps as low good high quality streams. No doubt flac/wav/mqa is genuinely high-res and will have everything better than lossy codecs. But, can humans actually perceive the incremental difference? That's another story altogether.
> 
> Personally, I prefer 320 Kbps audio as it is efficient on storage and provides great quality as well. Also, most of the modern music is recorded+produced to be heard on lossy files, so the lines are blurred further. If you are listening to some vintage collection, the difference might be a bit more apparent as those lossy files will be super crap and music was recorded to be heard from larger devices like gramophone or speakers as opposed to IEMs.


I generally try to find all my music in flac, but if I can't for some reason I'll set for 320 without much of a fuss. I actually plan on eventually converting my whole flac library to 256 m4a vbr to use on my phone, and keep all flacs for my music player (because telling the difference on a mobile phone is much more difficult and basically impossible when walking around and not intentionally searching for differences). For a walk in the park, 320 mp3 is great on a phone. But when I want to sit back and listen to some high quality music on my music player in good iems in a quiet room at home, I definitely need the best I can find (flac)


----------



## baskingshark

PhonoPhi said:


> If you do a proper blind test - you will be surprised, really surprised. The common boundary for simple humans is around 192 with good codecs.
> 
> I do feel though that my best 24/96 recordings are superb, especially with my best blue cables. Sometimes I even think are IEM really necessary in such bliss?



Good point.

Actually I think the more important part is the mastering and recording process.
It can be a FLAC file but recorded/remastered badly, versus a MP3 320 that is recorded well. I'll take the latter any day.

It's an endless debate on forums whether lossless is better than 320 MP3, but I feel if the differences are quite minimal (eg one has to do A/B testing multiple times with higher quality gear in a quiet environment), just to tell a small difference in microdetails or dynamics here and there, is it worth it for the bigger memory space these FLAC files take? When one is on the go outside (where it is noisier), can one really tell mega differences between lossless and 320 MP3?

But yeah, some will definitely pursue even that small difference at all costs for the best sonic fidelity, some can't tell the difference between the 2, so different strokes for different folks.


----------



## dw1narso

baskingshark said:


> Good point.
> 
> Actually I think the more important part is the mastering and recording process.
> It can be a FLAC file but recorded/remastered badly, versus a MP3 320 that is recorded well. I'll take the latter any day.
> ...


100% agree with Bas about the mastering..

I have 4 different MJ's Thriller CDs, all of them sounded different.. My favorit one is the original Japan 1st after deemphasis filter.

I have 4 or 5 Styx' Caught in the act live of many medias and CD.. They are all mastered differently, even some of  the cut of the songs for transition to other songs are at different point (this is recorded live). And surprisingly the one I like most is my oldest MP3 files I found somewhere on the net. When I bought the CD I thought I'll get the same sound but better quality but I was wrong. Then I dig so many versions of it, and I could never find the uncompressed versions sound exactly the same as my favorit. So I gave up and live with these MP3 files instead.

Spotify files, as well as Apple music files, few times have different mastering with what you can get from CDs or other 'original' media . Spotify files were remastered to sound more fun and with dynamic range compressed (narrowed) to make it more hearable in noisy area (such if we use head/earphones in crowded area or on car).

The best way to compare diiferent codecs is by using the same mastering source. For example, rip one's own cd to flac and to mp3 (using EAC to rip and then use good encoders such as Xiph's FLAC and LAME. Or simply convert flac files to MP3) for 16 bits/44.1KHz. Comparing 24 bits to 16 bits, one can use 24 bit flac files and convert it to 16 bits (make sure to use proper process such as dithering.. I'm not expert in conversion.. I think a lot of information about this avalable on the net)

Note: please consider this post as study purpose.. I don't want, and not interested, to start codec and bit depth 'war'..


----------



## r31ya (May 16, 2021)

Personally i definitely could hear the diff between 120 (my old anisong or fathers oldie mp3 rip) and 320 and at the time i definitely could hear difference between 320 and flac.
But after getting several different flac source for the same album, with each of them have minute difference in how it sounds.
I conclude that difference that i percieved between 320 and flac might from the ripping/mastering.
That being said, so far personally, its easier to find good sounding flac than good sounding 320 so yeah.

To note, i sometimes prefer youtube music video audio over spotify audio. Not sure on the why, but it seems youtube audio is "louder in details" and a bit more fun sounding that the flatter spotify.


----------



## seanwee

r31ya said:


> Personally i definitely could hear the diff between 120 (my old anisong or fathers oldie mp3 rip) and 320 and at the time i definitely could hear difference between 320 and flac.
> But after getting several different flac source for the same album, with each of them have minute difference in how it sounds.
> I conclude that difference that i percieved between 320 and flac might from the ripping/mastering.
> That being said, so far personally, its easier to find good sounding flac than good sounding 320 so yeah.
> ...


Maybe because Youtube uses AAC/Ogg


----------



## chickenmoon

seanwee said:


> Maybe because Youtube uses AAC/Ogg



Youtube uses AAC and Opus these days. I don't think you can find Vorbis (which you call ogg) streams anymore. Opus at 128kbps is tremendously good.


----------



## whirlwind

r31ya said:


> Personally i definitely could hear the diff between 120 (my old anisong or fathers oldie mp3 rip) and 320 and at the time i definitely could hear difference between 320 and flac.
> But after getting several different flac source for the same album, with each of them have minute difference in how it sounds.
> I conclude that difference that i percieved between 320 and flac might from the ripping/mastering.
> That being said, so far personally, its easier to find good sounding flac than good sounding 320 so yeah.
> ...



I agree. 320 can sound very good, but if your system is very revealing then it becomes more important to have a great quality 320.
Like you say a bad sounding flac is much better than a bad 320.


----------



## seanwee

chickenmoon said:


> Youtube uses AAC and Opus these days. I don't think you can find Vorbis (which you call ogg) streams anymore. Opus at 128kbps is tremendously good.


Yes, thats what .ogg is, opus audio format. The vorbis format .ogg has been retired.


----------



## dw1narso

whirlwind said:


> Like you say a bad sounding flac is much better than a bad 320.


Hmm   I don't think that simple... Pls experiment it yourself.. Find a bad sounding (bad mastered CD).. Rip it and make it into flac and 320Kbps mp3.

Or if you already have bad sounding flac... Convert it into MP3.. (Do it properly with good encoder)..

Then try to listen to both of them.. Tell us what you think..


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 16, 2021)

Thanks to for an idea from @Barusu Lamperouge I removed acoustic filter of KS1 and bass resonance compression problem is gone!

The exactly Same issue & solutions to Moondrop Aria.

Now KS1 comes to par with TRN MT1.
Asp just received KS2 and would do same mod if the bass is compressed with the filter.








KBEAR seemed recommending AZLA Xelastec as KS series eartips which I found it actually matches perfectly. KS1’s bass is boomy so Xelastec well keep those boomy basses in tact.




[Edit]
KS2 out of box impression:
-bass is cleaner than KS1, still some sign of mud, So I removed acoustic filter just like KS1, now it got tamed and very controlled transients
-some peaks around 7khz, not too offending.
-basic signature will be W-shape with sub-bass rolled, 3khz pinna gain & 6khz concha gain compensation dip.

-KS2 being a W-shape focused yet not spot hitting pretty conservative approach

-Unique diffusion field, wide but not natural, feels like a Sennheiser’s symphony hall effect, this matches with large scale orchestral 


-The treble responses reminds me of KBEAR Lark 4K, it has 4khz peak, in a bit energetic form

What’s so special?
(After removing filter)
-“Direct” sound injection from sub-bass range all the way to the treble, because BA unit is located just like Lark(4k) on the rim of nozzle, makes very immersive experience
-W-shaped tuned yet not too offending tuning will welcome audiences looking for “energetic but not exhausting, smooth yet resolving all rounder”

tentative out of box impression is as good as Lark. Means after burn-in, KS2 may slide all the way up to B- (70s/100) scale, just like Lark sisters (4K& Lark 2020)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 16, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Just received TRN MT1 aside from QKZ VK4 and other QKZs, with Blessing 2 Dusk, oh hey! MT1 not bad! I'm a bit more surprised by MT1 than Dusk.
> 
> VK4? hmm may need burn-in, so far it's muddy.
> 
> ...


Following up with VK4 impression: 50 hours burn-in completed, bass was still JUNK grade so I decided to remove acoustic filter. It lowered some cacophony and made balance really nice.

This sound signature reminded me of qdc Anole VX, and indeed when I compared the FR, it’s pretty close!!

If you wonder how VX is tuned, VK4(removed acoustic filter) might be a good budget option to try on. They sound different around 5khz so it’s not exact copy , at least some hints of the overall balance could be used.

Do note: Technicalities of VK4 is not as good as EDX/MT1/KS1 as a single dynamic driver.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> Thanks to for an idea from @Barusu Lamperouge I removed acoustic filter of KS1 and bass resonance compression problem is gone!
> 
> The exactly Same issue & solutions to Moondrop Aria.
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you 😁 for treble maybe you can add a super thin layer of micropore tape. Or maybe place a dampener like sponge in the nozzle.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just posted sub$100 neutral reference IEM comparison
Post in thread 'The discovery thread!'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16357722


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Detectit said:


> Where can I find the spec sheets and charts.


Hmm, I’m not generally interested in specs like SPL and sensitivity until the final decision point before purchase. For frequency responses I mentioned a breif summary, like V-shape as I’m not running any measurements equipments, you can find those from either Antdroid or Crinacle, and other sources.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dharmasteve said:


> Very professionally done. Intricate and well thought out. Respect. One thing I would always like to see, maybe you do have one, is a disclaimer, that this is your subjective opinion, because we are all so different in how we hear, our hearing physiology, our brain physiology, our emotions, tips we use etc. Credit to you though, very authentically set out. I would love the full link when you have it.


Thanks, when I publish the charts, I’d definitely add disclaimer. As tonality is very individual’s hearing dependent👍


----------



## Alex W

igor0203 said:


> Looks like he already has DQ6. You can try Blon 03, I missed whole 2020 of fun because of bad fit. Gave them another chance recently with inverted KZ starlines and I really dig them. They are fine for music you're listening (since I'm also listening mostly trance).
> I also have Fiio FH3 but on some tracks, I miss more subbass rumble, I mean I heard it playing it just didn't rumble. Sony XBA-N1 on the other hand is bass monster, it just can't stop rumbling  Especially with some trance tracks from Bixxa or Metta&Glyde is whole new experience


Sorry for the random question after such a long time from this message, but can I ask you how the Sony XBA-N1 compare to the Blon-03s? I might be able to get the sonys for under 100 euro, so I'd like to know if to even consider them.


----------



## igor0203

I like them both, get the Sony's especially if you get them below 100eur


----------



## Alex W (May 18, 2021)

igor0203 said:


> I like them both, get the Sony's especially if you get them below 100eur


How are the SQ and detail for today's standards? And if my ask, how is the sound sig? (sorry for all the questions, its just I can't find much info on them)


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alex W said:


> How are the SQ and detail for today's standards? And if my ask, how is the sound sig? (sorry for all the questions, its just I can't find much info on them)


Here is a graph on the N1:



https://himaaudio.blogspot.com/2020/07/sony-xba-n1.html

(orange = N1)


----------



## Alex W

RikudouGoku said:


> Here is a graph on the N1:
> 
> https://himaaudio.blogspot.com/2020/07/sony-xba-n1.html
> 
> (orange = N1)


Thanks Rik , always there for me lol, you've helped me on the hifiguide forums in the past as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Alex W said:


> Thanks Rik , always there for me lol, you've helped me on the hifiguide forums in the past as well.


No problem   

Some more info here on the N1 as well: https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/sony-xba-n1.php


----------



## AmericanSpirit

New 1 or 2 BA +DD hybrids IEMs arrived:
NiceHCK DB3
CCA C10 Pro
KZ ZSN Pro X
KZ SKS

-accidentally purchasd MT1( Forgot I ordered on Amazon..) 
-freebie from Kinboofi Amazon store after they noticed me KBEAR believe on their amazon shop displayed in stock, but actually had no more stocks of discontinued product, they cancelled transaction and set freebie KBear Steller as apology.
-ear model (didn’t realize it was 1.5x sacle..well at least some cross reference..of size and fit...











note: EAR MODEL IS 1.5c larger than actual ear, only useful for IEM-over-IEM size comparison(compare with your own IEM to the one on picture)


----------



## Podster

AmericanSpirit said:


> New 1 or 2 BA +DD hybrids IEMs arrived:
> NiceHCK DB3
> CCA C10 Pro
> KZ ZSN Pro X
> ...


Well you know what they say “Accidents Happen”


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 18, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> New 1 or 2 BA +DD hybrids IEMs arrived:
> NiceHCK DB3
> CCA C10 Pro
> KZ ZSN Pro X
> ...


Briefly skimmed through all pairs, the most impressive one was KZ SKS, the TWS!
Right out-of-box impressions for those: Noting bass will be undefined for all right of the box, as expected, those surely need some time to get legs stretched.

NiceHCK DB3: 2DD + 1BA, sound clean, slight V-shape with mid focus, a bit dry in taste with warmer bass, time to burn 2DD bass to see how it performs, good balance.
CCA C10 Pro: 4BA +1 DD, the successor of C10, CCA house sound with mix of V-shape, some spikes like those of KZs, richer tone than DB3, but maybe a little fatiguing, need treble taming eartips like Final E.
KZ ZSN PRO X,  1BA +1 DD, the successor of ZSN PRO. KZ spikes of 2khz &5khz  will cause persistent itch for some. Better tuned than KB Ear Lark or CCA CSN as KZ#30095 + 1DD? IMO No. They need to get rid of those 2 spikes.
KZ SKS (TWS): latest kids of Bluetooth 5.2 KZ#30019 + 1 DD, oh hey!! smooth and resolving. Harman-tuning with an extreme bass boost to my ear. Nicely done!

Steller: good resolution, treble extends well, low-end may need some burn-in.


----------



## profusion (May 19, 2021)

How SKS compare with Z1pro?

PS
What is Harman-tuning?


----------



## dw1narso

profusion said:


> How SKS compare with Z1pro?
> 
> PS
> What is Harman-tuning?


phones that are tuned to follow/have FR like this...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

profusion said:


> How SKS compare with Z1pro?
> 
> PS
> What is Harman-tuning?


Z1Pro Still in transit but I heard Z1 pro using same DD with SKS, so basically SKS is official successor of Z1Pro


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 19, 2021)

I was examining how good KBEAR Believe the pure-beryllium affordable IEM is compared to similar characteristics Moondrop Aria.

For consistency I used same cable (Moondrop 6N Single Crystal pure copper OCC) for Aria.

A miracle happened, the persistent muffled midrange of Aria was caused by the stock cable!
With same condition Aria (raw) is just slightly behind Believe(raw) in terms of resolution and speed. Making Aria 84/100 IEM. My first A grade for sub$100.

Moondrop 6N OCC single crystal pure copper cable($59) : slight U arrangements from original V tuning of Aria, comes with switchable 2.5mm/3.5mm/4.5mm jacks
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...tal-copper-professional-interchangeable-cable

KBEAR pure silver cable ($33):
More flat arrangements from original V tuning of Aria, options to choose 2.5mm,3.5mm, 4.5mm at the time of purchase; highly recommendable for recabling for Aria(raw)
https://keephifi.com/products/kbear...zsn-pro-tri-i3-tinhifi-t2-plus-blon-bl01-bl03


----------



## Arjey

AmericanSpirit said:


> I was examining how good KBEAR Believe the pure-beryllium affordable IEM is compared to similar characteristics Moondrop Aria.
> 
> For consistency I used same cable (Moondrop 6N Single Crystal pure copper OCC) for Aria.
> 
> ...


I've never payed more than $10 for a cable, so can't really give an opinion about them affecting sound. But I have read quite a lot about people saying that there shouldn't really be any difference. Only maybe between a really terrible cable and a normal one, but generally, scientifically, cables shouldn't affect the sound quality at all (cable impedance should be minimal, but that's about it). There's even a big thread on the topic, I think here, on head-fi. So is the Aria cable just that bad, or..?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 20, 2021)

Arjey said:


> I've never payed more than $10 for a cable, so can't really give an opinion about them affecting sound. But I have read quite a lot about people saying that there shouldn't really be any difference. Only maybe between a really terrible cable and a normal one, but generally, scientifically, cables shouldn't affect the sound quality at all (cable impedance should be minimal, but that's about it). There's even a big thread on the topic, I think here, on head-fi. So is the Aria cable just that bad, or..?


Cable gives less impact on sound alternations that’s an agreeable part, and it will be least prioritized one for swapping. Eartips are the more prominent subject matter here in terms of sound alternation.

However Moondrop Aria’s muffled mid-range was last of it’s weakness that I tried every single possible mod but changing cable.

Changing cable does alter sound, pretty easy to tell difference than DAP’s lowpass filters👍 

let me phrase it this way, if you can tell
difference by changing 5db of your DAP’s equalizer for certain frequency spots (lets say bass floor from 20hz to 800hz, each bars by 5db increase), then cables do about same effects. If you can’t tell 5db change, then those recabling will have less returns. 

 It may not be cable itself like 80% terminal connector dependent, but by action of swapping the cable, you will get easy to tell difference.

For cables I believe value of return lies around $100.


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 20, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> ...
> Changing cable does alter sound, pretty easy to tell difference than DAP’s lowpass filters👍
> 
> let me phrase it this way, if you can tell
> ...


That are strong statements.
Are there measurements to support them?
Aria is a 32 Ohm single-DD design.

Cables affecting sound are documented for crazy low-impedance all-BAs, like Andro.

Interestingly, the experience is  not always " better with lower impedance", it is quite user-preferred: for many 0.5 Ohm or so is subjectively preferred depending on the source.

So, yes, there are IEMs designed that are cable-sensitive, DAP-sensitive, including DAP charging levels.
Unless this fun is wanted and desired, with IEMs above 16 Ohm, any comfortable  good-resistance cable should not be a part of a story, so the source and tips can be varied/tweaked.

P. S. My Aria is coming today as we speak 
I will test cables, including my mighty blue ones


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 20, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> That are strong statements.
> Are there measurements to support them.
> Aria is a 32 Ohm single-DD design.
> 
> ...


Yes recabling is also impedance dependent too, also the drivability of DAP hugely impacts the result. From my experience old generation of ipod dongle is less sensitive toward recabling. Aria due to its highly transient-sensitive LCP driver, seemed very sensitive to transient change from cable swapping, the midrange transient was very mushy from stock cable.
Here is someone measured recabling effect on less sensitive full size headphones:
FR chart is a tiny fraction of the whole picture, it’s just the amplitude of each frequencies. But even from amplitude recabling is quantitative change. It’s more of “hard/soft” touch of the tone alternat though, those relying on controlling overtone harmonics, second /third harmonics.


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes recabling is also impedance dependent too, also the drivability of DAP hugely impacts the result. From my experience old generation of ipod dongle is less sensitive toward recabling. Aria due to its highly transient-sensitive LCP driver, seemed very sensitive to transient change from cable swapping, the midrange transient was very mushy from stock cable.
> Here is someone measured recabling effect on less sensitive full size headphones:


We can agree that cables can matter, but my point is that with properly designed IEMs and a good source, why should cables be a part of attenuation, when you have tips, gain, and equalizing as a final resort.

 What are the impedance of cables and IEM there, and what is the source?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> We can agree that cables can matter, but my point is that with properly designed IEMs and a good source, why should cables be a part of attenuation, when you have tips, gain, and equalizing as a final resort.
> 
> What are the impedance of cables and IEM there, and what is the source?


I'm not Equalizing fan, so that's probably a different point of view, I inherit no good experience using equalizers from my past experience, and thus relying on cables.

Anyway, I'm not digging this too much, just simple facts Aria's cable narrows down its potential, the mid-range transient is mushy with the stock cable, and it's not something you can change by ear tips rolling / DAP EQ, cheers mate.


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I'm not Equalizing fan, so that's probably a different point of view, I inherit no good experience using equalizers from my past experience, and thus relying on cables.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not digging this too much, just simple facts Aria's cable narrows down its potential, the mid-range transient is mushy with the stock cable, and it's not something you can change by ear tips rolling / DAP EQ, cheers mate.


My Aria just arrived, so what cables to use? I have plenty, and run balanced anyway.
What source do you use, do you know it is impedance? (I am just trying to understand how it is possible to advise on and discuss cables without an entire chain)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> My Aria just arrived, so what cables to use? I have plenty, and run balanced anyway.
> What source do you use, do you know it is impedance? (I am just trying to understand how it is possible to advise on and discuss cables without an entire chain)


Congratz! 100hrs of burn-in as stated on guide, and I'd suggest you just try with your ear, pure copper, pure silver, silver-plated copper, or something else.
I use FiiO M11Pro recently for most of the time, but Also tried Aria on BTR5, BTR3K as well, it runs very smoothly, actually, Aria runs excellent on even just PC or iPad dongle.

I don't use measuring equipment, the only equipment I use is my ear. 
No stats are required to comprehend sound, just try to play with cables and you will notice an immediate change.


----------



## RikudouGoku

AmericanSpirit said:


> Congratz! 100hrs of burn-in as stated on guide, and I'd suggest you just try with your ear, pure copper, pure silver, silver-plated copper, or something else.
> I use FiiO M11Pro recently for most of the time, but Also tried Aria on BTR5, BTR3K as well, it runs very smoothly, actually, Aria runs excellent on even just PC or iPad dongle.
> 
> I don't use measuring equipment, the only equipment I use is my ear.
> No stats are required to comprehend sound, just try to play with cables and you will notice an immediate change.


https://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


I use one of the most reliable monitoring IEM, Softears RSV for examining source performance, and that article made sense of recording engineers are most skilled in this aspect.

About DAP, sometimes I feel BTR5 is actually better performing than M11Pro or Old HifiMAN's high-end DAP, or Astell & Kern's, however, when it comes to playing native DSD, the dynamic range illustration is what makes expensive DAP and economic DAP different, it's a dynamic range that's kicking the main driver which affects how sound moves across the diffusion field and how natural and wild the momentum it can attain.

If you only have listened Standard one like the picture example below, your view will be limited to that aspect. Understandable that you can not tell difference among  320kbps mp3, 16/44.1 16/48 24/96 and DSDs. 
There are far better pictures/sound reproduction existing in this world, try it by your eye and ear, not by numbers on table.


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> https://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


Great paper!
Spending close to $500 just to explore simple DACs, I can fully agree DACs are still poor equalizers and subjective preferences (and biases) rule heavily.
Then the cables are even poorer choice for sound modification.
I used to be reluctant to use equalizers, as it is common with "purist audiophiles" in HeadFi, but then I realized it is just so more effective to have 5-10 IEMs and equalize than to have 50+ IEMs


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I use one of the most reliable monitoring IEM, Softears RSV for examining source performance, and that article made sense of recording engineers are most skilled in this aspect.
> 
> About DAP, sometimes I feel BTR5 is actually better performing than M11Pro or Old HifiMAN's high-end DAP, or Astell & Kern's, however, when it comes to playing native DSD, the dynamic range illustration is what makes expensive DAP and economic DAP different, it's a dynamic range that's kicking the main driver which affects how sound moves across the diffusion field and how natural and wild the momentum it can attain.


What is the qualitative parameter for a "dynamic range" to distinguish those great DAPs from just unnecessarily expensive ones?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhonoPhi said:


> Great paper!
> Spending close to $500 just to explore simple DACs, I can fully agree DACs are still poor equalizers and subjective preferences (and biases) rule heavily.
> Then the cables are even poorer choice for sound modification.
> I used to be reluctant to use equalizers, as it is common with "purist audiophiles" in HeadFi, but then I realized it is just so more effective to have 5-10 IEMs and equalize than to have 50+ IEMs


Yea, if performance is quantified: 
 i’d imagine 
original mixing quality (10%)
playing format(20%)
 DAP(20%)
IEM(30%),
tips(15%) 
Cables(5%).

For Aria that 5% was doing something to mess wity midrange muffle though. No matter what source/dap/tips/songs/playing format, that was hardware-native thing


----------



## Arjey

I'm not trying to say that everyone should use EQ here, cus it really is just cheaper and faster to get a different iem. But if you're on a budget, like me, and would rather spend time than money on your audio gear, EQ is super handy. I spent at least 24h/per item (several sessions per month) to EQ cheap stuff, such as the already great sounding MH755, or the terrible Panasonic RP-HJE125, and EQ (after spending many, many hours on it) does wonders. Tho 10 bands is obviously the minimum requirement (parametric is preferable), and it'll only work for iems that don't have sharp peaks/falls.
I prefer my EQed rphje to my EQed KZ EDX 100% (tho when talking about them unequalized EDX is better, simply because of the bloatedness of the panasonics, tho that's mostly fixable with just a 5-band EQ, 32 band is better :3). EDX is unfixable with EQ, because it has sharp peaks, MH755 & RPHJE125 doesn't have any sharp peaks, so it's easy to EQ them.
And you have to EQ with your ear, that takes practice


----------



## RikudouGoku

Arjey said:


> I'm not trying to say that everyone should use EQ here, cus it really is just cheaper and faster to get a different iem. But if you're on a budget, like me, and would rather spend time than money on your audio gear, EQ is super handy. I spent at least 24h/per item (several sessions per month) to EQ cheap stuff, such as the already great sounding MH755, or the terrible Panasonic RP-HJE125, and EQ (after spending many, many hours on it) does wonders. Tho 10 bands is obviously the minimum requirement (parametric is preferable), and it'll only work for iems that don't have sharp peaks/falls.
> I prefer my EQed rphje to my EQed KZ EDX 100% (tho when talking about them unequalized EDX is better, simply because of the bloatedness of the panasonics, tho that's mostly fixable with just a 5-band EQ, 32 band is better :3). EDX is unfixable with EQ, because it has sharp peaks, MH755 & RPHJE125 doesn't have any sharp peaks, so it's easy to EQ them.
> And you have to EQ with your ear, that takes practice


If you have the graph on it, it is quite easy to fix treble peaks. Mh755 is one that's been graphed a lot.


----------



## Arjey

RikudouGoku said:


> If you have the graph on it, it is quite easy to fix treble peaks. Mh755 is one that's been graphed a lot.


Yes and no. Graphs are different depending on graphing equipment. Even when comparing two graphs from reliable sources peaks may be slightly at different places, and if you use a parametric EQ to try and smooth that out and get it even a bit wrong it will just sound weird. Possible, but much more difficult that sticking with no sharp peaks. EDX has graphs, but no matter how much I try I just can't fix it for my taste, largely because of the peaks, and graphs don't help much. And if the iem isn't very sensitive to EQing then peaks are completely unfixable


----------



## RikudouGoku

Arjey said:


> Yes and no. Graphs are different depending on graphing equipment. Even when comparing two graphs from reliable sources peaks may be slightly at different places, and if you use a parametric EQ to try and smooth that out and get it even a bit wrong it will just sound weird. Possible, but much more difficult that sticking with no sharp peaks. EDX has graphs, but no matter how much I try I just can't fix it for my taste, largely because of the peaks, and graphs don't help much. And if the iem isn't very sensitive to EQing then peaks are completely unfixable


Yes, there are a few stuff that doesnt respond well to EQ at all. For me it was the Audiosense T800, no matter what I did with it, the peaks never vanished...


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Arjey said:


> I'm not trying to say that everyone should use EQ here, cus it really is just cheaper and faster to get a different iem. But if you're on a budget, like me, and would rather spend time than money on your audio gear, EQ is super handy. I spent at least 24h/per item (several sessions per month) to EQ cheap stuff, such as the already great sounding MH755, or the terrible Panasonic RP-HJE125, and EQ (after spending many, many hours on it) does wonders. Tho 10 bands is obviously the minimum requirement (parametric is preferable), and it'll only work for iems that don't have sharp peaks/falls.
> I prefer my EQed rphje to my EQed KZ EDX 100% (tho when talking about them unequalized EDX is better, simply because of the bloatedness of the panasonics, tho that's mostly fixable with just a 5-band EQ, 32 band is better :3). EDX is unfixable with EQ, because it has sharp peaks, MH755 & RPHJE125 doesn't have any sharp peaks, so it's easy to EQ them.
> And you have to EQ with your ear, that takes practice


Yes especially DAP like Qudelix 5k got very nice EQ app, meanwhile, the EQ on FiiO app is a very clumsy one with 2khz span which is practically useless.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 21, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> https://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


Such realism is very much need of the hour in this hobby. Folks are free to spend their monies but at times the propaganda needs to stop somewhere.

Consciously purchasing expensive gear is one thing but throwing money around to chase superior audio is crazy. New folks entering this hobby should be cognizant about this. Expensive doesn't mean better.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> Great paper!
> Spending close to $500 just to explore simple DACs, I can fully agree DACs are still poor equalizers and subjective preferences (and biases) rule heavily.
> Then the cables are even poorer choice for sound modification.
> I used to be reluctant to use equalizers, as it is common with "purist audiophiles" in HeadFi, but then I realized it is just so more effective to have 5-10 IEMs and equalize than to have 50+ IEMs


Totally agree with this. I feel EQ'ing significantly solves the deficiencies of the earphones if one is very clear about their preferred sound. I started EQ'ing very recently and I feel it's an efficient way to repurpose under used gear. As a Pokémon collector, we can buy all possible IEMs available but purchasing new IEMs weekly/monthly just for sonic improvement is borderline craziness.


----------



## Arjey

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes especially DAP like Qudelix 5k got very nice EQ app, meanwhile, the EQ on FiiO app is a very clumsy one with 2khz span which is practically useless.


The EQ software is also very important. For example: android EQ sucks, Poweramp EQ sounds a bit off (because they use Q: 1.5 instead of the traditional 1.41 (octave)), Aimp EQ isn't very good, and there are players that have EQ quality options (PlayerPro has one of the best sounding High Quality EQ settings for android players that I've heard, while it also has a Low Quality (low power consumption) EQ that sounds terrible). Every DSP is different, and finding a good one is also important. Unfortunately many DAPs don't have the option to find a different app and you just use what they give (which is why it's cool if the DAP is on Android, then you can use Neutron 😎, but they are also expensive 😹😢)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Arjey said:


> Yes and no. Graphs are different depending on graphing equipment. Even when comparing two graphs from reliable sources peaks may be slightly at different places, and if you use a parametric EQ to try and smooth that out and get it even a bit wrong it will just sound weird. Possible, but much more difficult that sticking with no sharp peaks. EDX has graphs, but no matter how much I try I just can't fix it for my taste, largely because of the peaks, and graphs don't help much. And if the iem isn't very sensitive to EQing then peaks are completely unfixable


For EDX, you can check these EQ settings. I've fiddled with T2's Harman curve. Also, getting proper EQ requires not only graph but also data like chamber resonance, nozzle's angle, length etc. Most of the times, EQ falls flat on the face is because, we only one of many variables involved perfect EQ'ing of an IEM.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1874#post-16355941


----------



## Arjey

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> For EDX, you can check these EQ settings. I've fiddled with T2's Harman curve. Also, getting proper EQ requires not only graph but also data like chamber resonance, nozzle's angle, length etc. Most of the times, EQ falls flat on the face is because, we only one of many variables involved perfect EQ'ing of an IEM.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...reference-list.805930/page-1874#post-16355941


Thanks, I'll try it when I get the time to load it into my EQ. Tho on first glance, that looks bright for my taste. I would decrease, not add at ≈4k, and that's too much at 2k for my taste. I'll try it later.
Btw, do you by chance know of an app/site that allows you to "convert" parametric EQ to set band EQ? Thing is, I usually EQ using parametric, but I also use a system wide 32 fixed band EQ for youtube and movies, so I end up both EQing for parametric, then 10-band (to get a general picture), then turn the 10 band to 32 bands and polish it. Would be much easier if I could just convert parametric to fixed 32, if such an app/site/method existed


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 20, 2021)

Arjey said:


> Thanks, I'll try it when I get the time to load it into my EQ. Tho on first glance, that looks bright for my taste. I would decrease, not add at ≈4k, and that's too much at 2k for my taste. I'll try it later.
> Btw, do you by chance know of an app/site that allows you to "convert" parametric EQ to set band EQ? Thing is, I usually EQ using parametric, but I also use a system wide 32 fixed band EQ for youtube and movies, so I end up both EQing for parametric, then 10-band (to get a general picture), then turn the 10 band to 32 bands and polish it. Would be much easier if I could just convert parametric to fixed 32, if such an app/site/method existed


I don't think there's an app which does what you are asking, at least I'm not aware of one.

2k you can definitely dial down. It's just that it synergises well with my music hence, I've mentioned that in my post as well. Or maybe my hearing is less sensitive to that frequency.

Also, from what I've read on Oratory's subreddit, for minor tweaks 4-6 bands are more than enough to tweak the sound. 10-16 bands is for heavy duty changes that will almost 100% change the sound signature.


----------



## Arjey (May 20, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Also, from what I've read on Oratory's subreddit, for minor tweaks 4-6 bands are more than enough to tweak the sound. 10-16 bands is for heavy duty changes that will almost 100% change the sound signature.


That depends on what you're changing. Since fixed bands are spaced equally apart the more bands you use the more are basically wasted, since below 2k you don't really need many bands. But I like to have as much control as possible above 2k (especially when EQing peaks at 8k+), so I use as much bands as I can when not using parametric, even tho about 2/3 of them are basically wasted. And yeah, I do like to change the sound signature a bit (for cheap iems)


----------



## JEHL

There is something that always confused me practically since childhood, namely that. How would the solid state part of the chain have so much trouble being audibly transparent compared the part that has to physically move to function at all?

Also has anyone tried to EQ the SSR/SSP?


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> There is something that always confused me practically since childhood, namely that. How would the solid state part of the chain have so much trouble being audibly transparent compared the part that has to physically move to function at all?
> ...


The problem is largely psychological/consumer to me.

If you read the science forum - most there claim to reach full transparency and just enjoy their music and commenting on  how/why others spend on cables.

For those who can distinguish spc and pure copper cables of identical thickness/resistance, and/or 320 mp3 from flacs - transparency is hardly relevant at all.

I personally use scientific evidence to guide me from unnecessary purchases (especially given reviewer- dominated opinions in HiFi), but do occasionally enjoy my 24/96 files with my super best blue cables


----------



## r31ya

Guys, do you have rec for bullet style IEM/earbuds under $20?

I kinda need for a gift. Well, it kinda annoys me that some of my office mate buying not so good $10~$15 iems from local gray market when there is a better option and i plan to gradually gift them some Chi-Fi poison. But there are some friends who may have discomfort with earloops due to glasses or hijab, hence the bullet style IEM/earbuds.
While at it, i could tried it first before gifting them so, in a way, win win.

I've bought,

Vido Earbuds which have beautiful rounded sound. It was for a gift and the dude get it really love it. Its also CHEAP, like ALL CAPS *BOLD ITALIC UNDERSCORED CHEAP.*
Rock Space Obsidian, high expectation as its a succesor from the "legendary" ol Rock Zircon, but ended seriously meh. It's ok at best in sound quality. It seems Chi-fi have evolve far beyond them. It was for office raffle and the one got it also not that impressed by it.
CCA CST, After Obsidian this one is a pleasant surprise, pretty detailed, decent vocal, strong but a bit loose bass, decent treble. Its for my sister which she's like "its ok" but my officemate tried it, one who got vido said its to "sound like tin-can" i guess due to his preference on softer treble and the other officemate love the "wood" bass and sound effect.
Haylou GT1 XR, decent sounding TWS but it seems you can hear the low res (coming from BTR5/LDAC), the volume is a bit lacking, touch control is a bit annoying if you are not used to it. Ended being a budget engagement gift because the dude receive it got engaged the next week (i didn't know that). He loves it and said it made his old TWS (which he lost one of the earbuds and still using it) feels like old gen compared to the "new gen" GT1 XR.
I've set my eyes on,
- TRN M10, thought it to be a hybrid intro but a bit worried on sibilance and treble spikes.
- Faaeal Poppy, faaeal suppose to have decent tuning but i barely saw a review of this thing.
- Moondrop Spaceship, apparently great on female vocal and j-pop.
- Moondrop Shiroyuki, it really widely sell in my country marketplace, seems good.

Is there any other recommendable bullet style IEM/Earbuds?


----------



## cappuchino (May 20, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Guys, do you have rec for bullet style IEM/earbuds under $20?
> 
> I kinda need for a gift. Well, it kinda annoys me that some of my office mate buying not so good $10~$15 iems from local gray market when there is a better option and i plan to gradually gift them some Chi-Fi poison. But there are some friends who may have discomfort with earloops due to glasses or hijab, hence the bullet style IEM/earbuds.
> While at it, i could tried it first before gifting them so, in a way, win win.
> ...


Don't get the Faaeal Poppy. I'm one of the first people that bought it a few months ago. It was good for me at that time but having tried more IEMs, basing on memory here as I accidently damaged it with tinkering, it would be subpar compared to the latest offerings.

I'm assuming you'll be buying these on AliExpress. For the price it sells there, we have the *new 2021 hype Tanchjim Tanya.* I don't have it *yet* 😂 but it's supposedly among the best sub-20 USD. And your friend you'll be gifting them to doesn't have to worry about aftermarket cables. Box also looks nice from the live of Super*Review on YT.

If the Spaceship is tuned like the SSR from the graphs I've seen, I have the SSP which has better bass extension based on measurements. The SSP plays really really well with J-Pop but needs power (listening to them right now). The Spaceship was also reported to be hard-to-drive.

If you can get the Faaeal Datura Pro, many here have vouched that it's among the best earbuds value-wise granted that you can EQ (Wavelet). However, as this is a gift, I don't think that your friend will do that? But the package and the earbud itself looks exquisite for ~20 USD.

If the M10 sounds like the STM I have (uses same BA I think just in a different shell), there's better out there. BA timbre is present.


Maybe some Jap-Fi like the F.Audio E500/E1000 if you can get them? (don't have them but an interesting choice)


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Guys, do you have rec for bullet style IEM/earbuds under $20?
> 
> I kinda need for a gift. Well, it kinda annoys me that some of my office mate buying not so good $10~$15 iems from local gray market when there is a better option and i plan to gradually gift them some Chi-Fi poison. But there are some friends who may have discomfort with earloops due to glasses or hijab, hence the bullet style IEM/earbuds.
> While at it, i could tried it first before gifting them so, in a way, win win.
> ...



*For IEMs:*
Would recommend the Tanchjim Tanya:

Made a small OOTB impression about it here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-3779#post-16365180

Would make a suitable gift as it comes in quite a nice packaging, and everything is usable OOTB (ie no need to run thru hoops to get aftermarket accessories just to get a good fit -> looking at you BLON BL-03).



*For earbuds:*
you can read about the KBEAR Stellar. Vidos are good too for $1!


----------



## r31ya (May 20, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Vidos are good too for $1!


Yeah, it was around USD $1.5 in my place. I was like "WAT!? $1.5 for this SQ?"

I'll try to find Tanya, it seems its hyped enough


----------



## r31ya

cappuchino said:


> Maybe some Jap-Fi like the F.Audio E500/E1000 if you can get them? (don't have them but an interesting choice)


Unfortunately Final Audio is marked up 150% above its international price in my place.

Datura is still within budget and it seems interesting looking too.


----------



## seanwee

I'm surprised nobody recommended you the legendary MH755 @r31ya


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> What is the qualitative parameter for a "dynamic range" to distinguish those great DAPs from just unnecessarily expensive ones?


https://dsd-guide.com/sites/default/files/white-papers/DSD - the new addiction - v2.pdf

again, music is not figures and bytes, I’d just suggest listening by own ear for A/B test.

Believe it or not, I’m not a science noob, actually am an MIT grad.







Science is not all about parameters. You need flexibility beyond numbers. It’s not that you are following numbers, it’s you run ahead of numbers, then find a pathway. That’s how many great scientists managed to establish our modern society and science.

My two cents: don’t live for numbers, those are just tools.

Numbers are not your life.

You live your life using numbers. 

In my career, many aspect of business activities, human nature and natural phenomena are just simply too complicated to fit into a systematic algorithm, with known sets of variable parameters.
I feel it’s same for music and audio. Yes there is audio science, but it’s not a master key.  It’s up to one’s  mindset and decision, and my decision is not pulling too much science into music. Music is a living organism, we are still yet to be able to fit into some sort of algorithm, at least, not yet. Machine learning can do some sort of “redefining” from the learning dataset, but just not as innovative as humankind, at least for now.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Guys, do you have rec for bullet style IEM/earbuds under $20?
> 
> I kinda need for a gift. Well, it kinda annoys me that some of my office mate buying not so good $10~$15 iems from local gray market when there is a better option and i plan to gradually gift them some Chi-Fi poison. But there are some friends who may have discomfort with earloops due to glasses or hijab, hence the bullet style IEM/earbuds.
> While at it, i could tried it first before gifting them so, in a way, win win.
> ...


I ordered Shiroyuki and nameless like a week ago, should be coming in by another week.
It’s not chifi but Final E500 is a good one, besides Tanchijim Tanya, and not exactly cheap but KBEar Neon is good one worth attention for bullet type IEM.


----------



## earmonger

seanwee said:


> I'm surprised nobody recommended you the legendary MH755 @r31ya


The "legendary MH755" has a weird short cord designed to go with a pocket Bluetooth receiver. 

The MH750 is the one with the longer cord. Unfortunately the ones on Ali Express are virtually guaranteed to be counterfeit. 

I got apparently real ones from spassear on eBay, who is still selling them.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/352537526219?epid=2255644703. 

If Kanoya returns to eBay, those should also be real ones, but I don't see Kanoya on there at the moment. 

White ones have a better chance of being genuine.


----------



## baskingshark

seanwee said:


> I'm surprised nobody recommended you the legendary MH755 @r31ya



That's a good set, but very hard to find legit MH755 nowadays. Most of those sold outside are fake unfortunately. I think the surest way to get a legit set is perhaps to buy a BT adapter from Sony, eg Sony SBH24.

The short J shaped non detachable microphonic cable is also a dealbreaker for some, but it is very good in timbre and tonality for the price.


----------



## Nimweth

r31ya said:


> Guys, do you have rec for bullet style IEM/earbuds under $20?
> 
> I kinda need for a gift. Well, it kinda annoys me that some of my office mate buying not so good $10~$15 iems from local gray market when there is a better option and i plan to gradually gift them some Chi-Fi poison. But there are some friends who may have discomfort with earloops due to glasses or hijab, hence the bullet style IEM/earbuds.
> While at it, i could tried it first before gifting them so, in a way, win win.
> ...


I found the M10 pretty good, not too extreme V shape, actually quite well balanced. However if you can get one, try to find a Smabat NCO which are superb, very small bullet shape and top quality build and sound.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

r31ya said:


> Guys, do you have rec for bullet style IEM/earbuds under $20?
> 
> I kinda need for a gift. Well, it kinda annoys me that some of my office mate buying not so good $10~$15 iems from local gray market when there is a better option and i plan to gradually gift them some Chi-Fi poison. But there are some friends who may have discomfort with earloops due to glasses or hijab, hence the bullet style IEM/earbuds.
> While at it, i could tried it first before gifting them so, in a way, win win.
> ...


If you don't know their music tastes then Moondrop is very safe in that regard because of it's inoffensive signature and presentation. M10 is also getting rave reviews on the members so I think that's a good choice.

Faaeal is known for it's buds as opposed to in-ear stuff. I think their Datura Pro was one which was received really well and it is bullet shaped as well.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> If you don't know their music tastes then Moondrop is very safe in that regard because of it's inoffensive signature and presentation. M10 is also getting rave reviews on the members so I think that's a good choice.
> 
> Faaeal is known for it's buds as opposed to in-ear stuff. I think their Datura Pro was one which was received really well and it is bullet shaped as well.


The Datura pro is actually not a good bud unles you EQ it from what the others have said.


----------



## r31ya (May 21, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> If you don't know their music tastes then Moondrop is very safe in that regard because of it's inoffensive signature and presentation. M10 is also getting rave reviews on the members so I think that's a good choice.
> 
> Faaeal is known for it's buds as opposed to in-ear stuff. I think their Datura Pro was one which was received really well and it is bullet shaped as well.


I'm genuinely interested in M10 because my first hybrids is iLuv S'More hybrids which have bullet shape as well.




the ever so kind dude at Jaben rec it to the ol-budgetless-student-me, i was only carrying $25 dollar to buy budget iem while asking to try $400 headset which they graciously humor me by let me audition bunch of headphone more than 10 times of my price range at the time.
Later he rec me iLuv S'more with its hybrids which is pretty impressive but then they rec it to be paired with CP100 which turns it awesome for me at the time.


----------



## Nimweth

r31ya said:


> I'm genuinely interested in M10 because my first hybrids is iLuv S'More hybrids which have bullet shape as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a shame that the excellent Cambridge Audio SE1 is now out of stock,  this would have been a good one for you, single DD beryllium driver W shape with very good tonality. You may be able to find one second hand.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 21, 2021)

r31ya said:


> I'm genuinely interested in M10 because my first hybrids is iLuv S'More hybrids which have bullet shape as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are quite a few budget gems which are sadly no longer in production. If they don't mind fixed cable options then KZ ED9 is a gem for $9. It also comes with tuning filters that make an actual difference to sound. You can't go wrong with them. And KZ is always the best drug to lure people into the world of Chi-fi😂 KZ EDR1 was also great but the new version is just meh. Many folks don't talk about these old gems nowadays. Sigh.


----------



## Arjey

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> KZ EDR1 was also great but the new version is just meh.


I got it after reading a bunch of positive reviews, but what I got was simply terrible, not what was described on all reviews I read, and not worth the $2.23 I payed for it (also I ordered with mic, but got without mic, and L/R ears sound quite differently, something like my fake pair of MH755). I don't recommend getting them anymore


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Arjey said:


> I got it after reading a bunch of positive reviews, but what I got was simply terrible, not what was described on all reviews I read, and not worth the $2.23 I payed for it (also I ordered with mic, but got without mic, and L/R ears sound quite differently, something like my fake pair of MH755). I don't recommend getting them anymore


Yes. The retuned version is garbage. Pre 2014 version was genuinely fantastic. KZ changed the driver and tuning for the new version which killed it


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> *For IEMs:*
> Would recommend the Tanchjim Tanya:
> 
> Made a small OOTB impression about it here:
> ...


Agree about KBEar Steller, pretty good freebie buds! Nicely tuned neutral with no sub-bass which basically Steller is.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yes. The retuned version is garbage. Pre 2014 version was genuinely fantastic. KZ changed the driver and tuning for the new version which killed it


You've intrigued me 
I got EDR1 (golden addition according to KZ store where I got it - everything looks the same to normal ones) for $6-7, did not happen to open it, but now I did.
My EDR1 sound decent right out of the package - definitely not for bassheads, but treble and mids are close to EDX to me, a bit simpler. ED9 are arguably better. So out of three: ED9, EDX and EDR1, I would recommend  ED9 first then EDX and EDR1 close third.


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> https://dsd-guide.com/sites/default/files/white-papers/DSD - the new addiction - v2.pdf
> 
> again, music is not figures and bytes, I’d just suggest listening by own ear for A/B test.
> 
> ...


OK. I was not sure that I should reply... and what exactly to answer... but here we are for a Friday night response:

1) Your link did not answer my question about how do your personally actually distinguish the "dynamic range" of different DAPs to select better ones from unnecessary expensive - I would really love to learn how to do it.
To digress into your old 2011 reference - back then the music industry was "on board" with DSD - to sell the same music to consumers in different "high-res" formats - SACD, DSD, etc.
Nowadays, the predominant mode is the "pay per use", so mp3/aac became very much acceptable (as they should) not to cram the downloads with unnecessary bits and bytes to provide those "150 dB" that we'll certainly get to in 3).

2) I am not sure why you mentioned your degree. Do they teach science differently in this program? (Self-censored this part not to go more into it...)
The science is indeed about parameters, reproducible measurements and math; and more so is the engineering - so that is why any management can't compensate for the current chip shortage that you've mentioned - to make chips, IEMs, amps requires tangible well-defined skills based exactly on those reproducible parameters.

3) I hope you never experience 150 dB (even 120 dB) - it will be mind blowing, not literally, but physically!
So if you take your favourite music and spread the dynamic range to 150 dB, it will be painfully unlistenable, as simple as this - the experience better not to be experienced. So 16 bit is perfectly enough, 24 is already redundant, but is often used for mastering to have some room for mishaps.
DSD is an interesting format, but given that it is not directly equalizable and do require more processing power for a hardly tangible difference - I personally will not bother to use it.  With the lossy "audiophile"  formats, MQA is struggling for their "claim to fame", as long as there are those who are willing to pay...

Lastly, your subjective experience is valuable and important, but trying to defy science based on personal feelings is just futile - this much should be painfully obvious, as those large dBs, where bigger is not better


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> OK. I was not sure that I should reply... and what exactly to answer... but here we are for a Friday night response:
> 
> 1) Your link did not answer my question about how do your personally actually distinguish the "dynamic range" of different DAPs to select better ones from unnecessary expensive - I would really love to learn how to do it.
> To digress into your old 2011 reference - back then the music industry was "on board" with DSD - to sell the same music to consumers in different "high-res" formats - SACD, DSD, etc.
> ...


This actually reminds me that when he's not using his Micro iDSD Black Label for testing purposes, Crinacle apparently drives his IER-Z1R with the Apple USB-C dongle. Wonder if his rationale is that since his average listening volume is 82dB then technically the 99dB SINAD of the dongle (among some more unreadable parameters) is overkill for him?

To my understanding CD quality bottlenecks the dongle rather than the other way around. Should I guess that CD/DVD quality vs studio quality is its own can of worms?

Also I believe at some point the answer was that he should get headphones but are any IEMs in this price range good for FPS Multiplayer? I believe this means imaging would be more important than anything else?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhonoPhi said:


> You've intrigued me
> I got EDR1 (golden addition according to KZ store where I got it - everything looks the same to normal ones) for $6-7, did not happen to open it, but now I did.
> My EDR1 sound decent right out of the package - definitely not for bassheads, but treble and mids are close to EDX to me, a bit simpler. ED9 are arguably better. So out of three: ED9, EDX and EDR1, I would recommend  ED9 first then EDX and EDR1 close third.


I would agree to a point with that ranking. ED9 and EDX are clear of EDR1 for me.

EDX provides more convenience like replaceable cables which is a huge plus to the tangly and fragile cable of ED9. But sonically, it's very close between both of them. Nozzles do their magic for ED9 whereas replaceable cables gives longevity to EDX.

I do find ED9 tuning to be very mature whereas EDX is typical KZ budget tuning.


----------



## Arjey

JEHL said:


> Apple USB-C dongle. Wonder if his rationale is that since his average listening volume is 82dB then technically the 99dB SINAD of the dongle (among some more unreadable parameters) is overkill for him?
> 
> To my understanding CD quality bottlenecks the dongle rather than the other way around. Should I guess that CD/DVD quality vs studio quality is its own can of worms?


SNR has nothing to do with audio format. It's basically just a number that shows how much unwanted noise a given source has. Bigger numbers is always better, tho 100 is generally enough for most environments and music genres (if you listen to classic music in a very quiet environment you should go for 130, just to be sure you won't be hearing any unwanted hissing).

CD quality doesn't bottleneck the dongle. Idk what specs it even has, but scientifically you don't need anything better than 16bit/44.1 (16/48 if you're a superhuman). For just listening to music 16/44.1 should be more than enough, BUT if you intend to master the music you should use the best quality you can get. Even if you use any sort of DSP (such as EQ), you might want to use higher than CD quality, tho honestly, that's unnecessary. Better use a good player, such as Neutron, with good quality DSP, and if you're really afraid of audible distortions from EQ you can oversample x2, 4, 8 (x2 should be more than enough, unless you're doing some massive changes).

The only real reason to choose 24 over 16 bit would be that it probably has a higher chance of being well mastered/remastered. Also there's a chance that a 16bit flac is just a converted mp3 (don't ask why, idk, but people do this), or an improperly downsampled 24+ (without dithering, etc.). But as long as you have a good CD quality audio file, for listening purposes, it is no worse than studio quality. The format itself covers what the human ear can hear.

*you could list a reason, that one should use higher quality files because tho one may not here the difference, they may feel it (as in, get a Big driver than is capable of playing such frequencies, turn on at max volume 25khz (you won't here that), and believe me, you will Feel it). But that's kinda.. a weird point, especially since you usually listen to music in small iems, not using full body blasting speaker. Using higher than can hear frequencies 'might' tickle the inside of your ear I bit, but...


----------



## PhonoPhi (May 22, 2021)

JEHL said:


> This actually reminds me that when he's not using his Micro iDSD Black Label for testing purposes, Crinacle apparently drives his IER-Z1R with the Apple USB-C dongle. Wonder if his rationale is that since his average listening volume is 82dB then technically the 99dB SINAD of the dongle (among some more unreadable parameters) is overkill for him?
> 
> To my understanding CD quality bottlenecks the dongle rather than the other way around. Should I guess that CD/DVD quality vs studio quality is its own can of worms?
> 
> Also I believe at some point the answer was that he should get headphones but are any IEMs in this price range good for FPS Multiplayer? I believe this means imaging would be more important than anything else?


I can only tell what I know, experienced and think.

I would doubt CD quality is limiting, there are very few people that can distinguish 320 mp3 from flacs/wav, if there are truly blind tests and artefacts are not there, and levels are matched. I can barely distinguish 192.
For the dongles - I recently "played" with many, I got 5 different ones under $10 or so, and then Sonata HD pro, Hidizs S9, Shanling UA2, as well as BTR3K and BTR5.
Those under $10 have different noticeable background noise levels, other than an odd one that can be as enjoyable as all other mentioned, if the power is sufficient. I do not use Apple products in my life, but I would think the Apple dongle would be comparable or better to my odd $10 one.

So I can only applaud Crinacle for expressing in his position that music can be enjoyed ~99.9% as good with simple means.

I do feel sometimes that I very much enjoy listening to 24/96 files with my ~$400 chain and especially those magic blue cables, since it is a hobby after all


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> OK. I was not sure that I should reply... and what exactly to answer... but here we are for a Friday night response:
> 
> 1) Your link did not answer my question about how do your personally actually distinguish the "dynamic range" of different DAPs to select better ones from unnecessary expensive - I would really love to learn how to do it.
> To digress into your old 2011 reference - back then the music industry was "on board" with DSD - to sell the same music to consumers in different "high-res" formats - SACD, DSD, etc.
> ...


Not gonna dig in too much:
1) it’s not my assignment to walk through how DAP works, but you may take a look the circuit designs of BTR5 compared to ones like Shanghling M8, DAC,  FPGA, Amps.  They have different streams of processing digital to analog conversation. BTR5 is good amp indeed, just like VW Golf GTI for car, small and agile. But Golf GTI isn’t a Mercedes AMG E63S killer.  They simply perform at different altitudes.

2) You speak as if I don’t have any scientific background, so I was just addressing I have the background. Science is a mean of catching strings from math/formulae, but I’m saying even at the best of best MIT, we are not able to “code” organic living things. Audio science is not as expensively studied as quantum mechanics, it has huge room to improve, I’m just saying, I’m not participating in this area though. I still want to leave audio into some non-science “feeling” domain.

Honestly are you listening music by numbers?

Like “Hmm! This third harmonics of G7minor code sounds so fantastic! Love it!”?
 I don’t think too much about analytics when listening music, it’s a feeling domain.

For dynamic range illustration difference,  It’s about same difference that can be visualized as dynamic range illustration on screens, it just a matter of it be on screen or in your ear (assuming proper DAP / Original mixing and mastering /IEM/ Tips/Cable is used, with only difference in sourcing format)





3) again, I’m not science noob, so this is redundant explanation to me. I play drum and can get quite loud close to 120db. Surely it hurts but I’m still alive by that 120db shock wave.

 Each 10db it get double magnitude, amplifier with proper FPGA clocks with well tuned analog converter simulates better illustrations. It’s not too hard to compare good recording to tell BTR5 compared to M8.  There are 10% of margin in sound quality improvement. You will surely admit that 10% improvement is inevitable difference of $100 player compared to $1600 one. Just a matter of willingness to cope that gap though. If your brain tells 16bits sound exactly same to 24bits, then we have no room to discuss...they sound different to my ear.

For audible frequencies, yes, by “current science” we are not supposed to hear above 20khz.  Human were believe not sensitive to magnetic field. Not until recent researchers found human eye has a same sensor with birds, and is capable of seeing magnetic field.  Our close relatives, Chimpanzees can hear sub-bass frequency which human are not “attested by current measuring equipments” to hear, that by science does not guarantee human can not hear “inaudible” sounds. Don’t mistake reality by a way of recapturing it(the 📏).

You don’t need to limit human capability by existing theory, there is a room for extra assumptions. Maybe you work for experimental science domain and not a theoretical science fan, but we can agree science is not a perfect book, it’s just an approximation.

Again, I’ll emphasize, Science is just an approximation of real world.

Don’t mix this factual circumstance, Science does not equal to real world.

We use thing without knowing real logics behind, taking example of anesthesia. Not until very recent we found the logics and hints of the mechanism of anesthesia. That does not mean anesthesia is ineffective to relief pain until human “observe” the mechanisms behind.

Same to music, there are lots of undiscovered mechanisms beyond how music can affect living organisms, some study shows even plants are not out of scope to music. Some study shows music helps to synchronize the participants brain waves.  We are just so behind the actual cause. You seemed limiting yourself with only observed scientific factual figures, it’s your own way of living, but hope this remind you there are thing beyond border line of modern science could solve, music is one of the those.

Try take MBTI test, I have a feeling you are ISTJ type. I’m INTP type, so we work under different principles.  My main inputs are through intuition then logically processed to various outlets.

And let’s stop this off-topic discussion, it’s pointless, just enjoy your music, if you love science to back up your perception, so be it. You may contribute to open a new frontiers indeed👍


----------



## PhonoPhi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Not gonna dig in too much:
> 1) it’s not my assignment to walk through how DAP works, but you may take a look the circuit designs of BTR5 compared to ones like Shanghling M8, DAC,  FPGA, Amps.  They have different streams of processing digital to analog conversation. BTR5 is good amp indeed, just like VW Golf GTI for car, small and agile. But Golf GTI isn’t a Mercedes AMG E63S killer.  They simply perform at different altitudes.
> 
> 2) You speak as if I don’t have any scientific background, so I was just addressing I have the background. Science is a mean of catching strings from math/formulae, but I’m saying even at the best of best MIT, we are not able to “code” organic living things. Audio science is not as expensively studied as quantum mechanics, it has huge room to improve, I’m just saying, I’m not participating in this area though. I still want to leave audio into some non-science “feeling” domain. Honestly are you listening music by numbers? Like “Hmm! This third harmonics of G7minor code sounds so fantastic! Love it!”?  I don’t think too much analytics of those.
> ...


1) The conversation started with you talking about the dynamic range of DAPs. I became very curios about it and asked. Your answer gave no information about it, just DSD. I do appreciate your experience in 3), it was instructive to know.

2) I do not assume anything about the people here and elsewhere. I try to learn from everyone.
The music is enjoyable as it is. The science helps to stay clear of many unsubstantiated claims that DSD files are better, spc cables can be distinguished, and the Earth is flat.
Sorry, if you brain can pretend to distinguish 24-bit files -  if you ever venture to do blind tests (purely experiential thing actually) - you will realize the limitations. As good as your claim, I can postulate that my blue cables transform any music to 64+bit bit nirvana in my feelings 
How would you prove me wrong and youself right??
We can discuss quantum mechanics and quantum computing as well in this context  

3) To keep it brief here - science is as perfect either being able to make those chips, DAPs, DACs with the commercially viable yield or NOT - as simple black & white as this.


----------



## JEHL

Well if it's relevant to anyone is about his IER-Z1R review. His only video review on youtube. Skip to 6:30 for the relevant part.

I think i could link the video directly, but he's a bit foulmouthed, so probably not a good idea.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Just ordered 3.5mm and 4.5mm balanced of this cable, hoping it serves well for some IEMs. Nice look and reasonably priced.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PHFJ67T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_EZDBAVM02DPA2G5SQKEC

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D4G772M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_2CYKPTFQXCN9KEFG60J7


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 22, 2021)

Moondrop Sparks:
OOTB, this immediately become my favorite TWS over AirPods pro.
-Wide diffusion field
-cohesive overall tonality
-bright neutral with slight bass floor lifted, not harman level.
-3-4khz area is a bit bright with a good consequence of vocal transparency.
-Not offensive bright to my standard, it’s about same as Sennheiser’s HD560S class.
-For extra $5, you a nice leather case with 水月雨 Moondrop kanji icon.
-piano sounds very welcoming on Sparks. Especially nocturnal type slow and mellow one.
-comes variety of ear tips(regular silicone, bass boost thin skin, form, AND shorter tips)
-good deeper insertion to keep TWS stable, and this helps for smaller ears for the housing not directly interfering with ear.

Moondrop nailed it👍

Basically it’s about same price with Aria $80 vs Sparks $90+5 for leather case if you want.

Sound Quality wise Aria is on upper hand, but not very far, both has wide sound stage, tuned right, bass may sound a bit more engaging on Sparks with bass boost tips on.

Great for pops, with vocal focus, and inoffensive back stage music & good bass, it matches perfectly with pops /EDM.


Why would I choose Sparks over Airpods Pro? The bass, on AptX, with bass boost ear tips that came with Sparks, it’s a promising Oomph experience, not just ear canal, but inner nose also get a sense of bass resonance.


----------



## r31ya

Say, did the fact it can't stream LDAC affect your listening session with Moondrop Sparks?

I'm currently using BTR5 (LDAC transmission) but didn't exactly go far with the customization or experimenting and more just casual use.
Do APTX Adaptive have actual hearable resolution difference with LDAC?


----------



## G777

r31ya said:


> Say, did the fact it can't stream LDAC affect your listening session with Moondrop Sparks?
> 
> I'm currently using BTR5 (LDAC transmission) but didn't exactly go far with the customization or experimenting and more just casual use.
> Do APTX Adaptive have actual hearable resolution difference with LDAC?


I can't tell the difference on my Shanling UP4 but you should try for yourself on your BTR5.

I just use Aptx as the battery life is noticeably better with it.


----------



## r31ya (May 22, 2021)

G777 said:


> I can't tell the difference on my Shanling UP4 but you should try for yourself on your BTR5.
> 
> I just use Aptx as the battery life is noticeably better with it.


With LDAC i could tell the difference between spotify and UAPP/lossless source.
Tough its possible the difference is from "mastering difference" and i'm not savvy enough to tell the source of the difference 

I'll experiment with the same test against aptx vs LDAC...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 23, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Say, did the fact it can't stream LDAC affect your listening session with Moondrop Sparks?
> 
> I'm currently using BTR5 (LDAC transmission) but didn't exactly go far with the customization or experimenting and more just casual use.
> Do APTX Adaptive have actual hearable resolution difference with LDAC?


the difference between LDAC and AptxHD when I examined with Sennheiser HD560S is not resolving capability, it was dynamism of the sound quality, AptX HD basically sounded like Apple losses, LDAC:SACD.  LDAC sucks huge amount of battery, and is not as stable as AptX HD, so it’s a trade off decision.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So, after all this time i work hard to praise the HZSOUND MIRROR it seem its popular everwhere but here....what an headfi'ish irony!
Well, their not a single doubt that the HZSOUND MIRROR is still the giant-killer (let use hyper langage) under 100$!

But it seem 2 otherIEM might use same driver too  -bassier way...with less convincing built and package....but well, they are BLON BL05S and Tripowin TC01.

Whos the first? The egg or the chicken? Who know, but HZsound Mirror is the neutral audiophile one with better built and package.

I will receive BL05S very soon to confirm the overall ''winner''.

Now, my wish is that this thread go back to its roots: which is finding the real exceptionnal IEM, the very very few one in chifi market.

Blon Mini is OK, not exceptional. Moondrop SSP is less than OK. Blon 03 and ****, KC2 are still legit. Lotta things going on, time to go back to work.


----------



## alamnp

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, after all this time i work hard to praise the HZSOUND MIRROR it seem its popular everwhere but here....what an headfi'ish irony!
> Well, their not a single doubt that the HZSOUND MIRROR is still the giant-killer (let use hyper langage) under 100$!
> 
> But it seem 2 otherIEM might use same driver too  -bassier way...with less convincing built and package....but well, they are BLON BL05S and Tripowin TC01.
> ...


Tripowin TC01 is good with good source and high amping.

If I don't have any mid tiers IEM, I will stick to TC01


----------



## r31ya

As far as i read, both HeartMirror and TC-01 have the same rave review,
"Great natural sound, NEED AMP."


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> As far as i read, both HeartMirror and TC-01 have the same rave review,
> "Great natural sound, NEED AMP."


Yes....they scale up with amping...gaining bit of timbre density, bass extension-weight and soundstage openess. But it doesnt mean they will sound bad with LG V30 at high gain, just more closed-up, lean and cold.
TC01 seem notably more V shape but i didnt hear them, pretty sure they are excellent with all the rave around them that pass honey moon hyping period!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Listening right now to *BQEYZ SUMMER*, and while its not my type of signature they are far from bad sounding!
Very cohesive tuning with richly nuanced treble, round thumpy bass, excellent mid timbre. Warmer than both Spring1-2, less airy, analytical and open sounding.
I will share with you what happen when you pull off front mesh:




As seen, mids are boosted 2db more but keep their balance, overall sound is cleaner, brighter, more open and imaging gain in precision. Lower mids are still lacking though.


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, after all this time i work hard to praise the HZSOUND MIRROR it seem its popular everwhere but here....what an headfi'ish irony!
> Well, their not a single doubt that the HZSOUND MIRROR is still the giant-killer (let use hyper langage) under 100$!
> 
> But it seem 2 otherIEM might use same driver too  -bassier way...with less convincing built and package....but well, they are BLON BL05S and Tripowin TC01.
> ...


How is Aria against all of those, especually Mirror?
I am not in single DDs, so in my active collection there are only BL03 and Aria. (not counting DQ6  and not including E3000, which I think I finally understood but still not use for the cables alone).
Both BL03 and Aria are quite complimentary to my and enjoyable for their strength. Aria is definitely more as "all-arounder".


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So, after all this time i work hard to praise the HZSOUND MIRROR it seem its popular everwhere but here....what an headfi'ish irony!
> Well, their not a single doubt that the HZSOUND MIRROR is still the giant-killer (let use hyper langage) under 100$!
> 
> Now, my wish is that this thread go back to its roots: which is finding the real exceptionnal IEM, the very very few one in chifi market.
> ...



Chi-fi has always had better value in the sub 50 price bracket as opposed to sub 100. Of late many established brands have stopped making genuinely exciting IEMs in the budget category. Is it due to the local demand or they feel that West will always be their guinea pigs.

And the obscure brands are sadly not getting any visibility maybe due to AliExpress algo or lack of faith from customers. What I have sensed is that of late, the budget category is going through a lull phase where most offerings are sidegrades to most members' existing collection. Unless some genuinely path-breaking IEM appears the picture will remain the same.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Chi-fi has always had better value in the sub 50 price bracket as opposed to sub 100. Of late many established brands have stopped making genuinely exciting IEMs in the budget category. Is it due to the local demand or they feel that West will always be their guinea pigs.
> 
> And the obscure brands are sadly not getting any visibility maybe due to AliExpress algo or lack of faith from customers. What I have sensed is that of late, the budget category is going through a lull phase where most offerings are sidegrades to most members' existing collection. Unless some genuinely path-breaking IEM appears the picture will remain the same.


Well....look at it from the bright side. At least our wallets are safe.


----------



## Tonymac136

RikudouGoku said:


> Well....look at it from the bright side. At least our wallets are safe.



They're not though. Because sidegrade or no sidegrade, we've not tried the shiny. We want to try the shiny, we buy the shiny.

The Golden age is probably over now, game changers won't appear very frequently. With any luck, we will at least see discounted products from higher proce ranges filtering down as they reach the end of their sales lives, as per Semkarch CNT-1 and NICEHCK Nx7 Pro.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 24, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PHFJ67T/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_EZDBAVM02DPA2G5SQKEC
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D4G772M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_2CYKPTFQXCN9KEFG60J7






$19 ****(censored) Cable: bass boost and offset treble, works great if an IEM sounds too harsh, it shaves off the harshness with the fog. Using on regular IEM will add a veil to it, makes listening experience pretty laid back, costs resolution.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Listening right now to *BQEYZ SUMMER*, and while its not my type of signature they are far from bad sounding!
> Very cohesive tuning with richly nuanced treble, round thumpy bass, excellent mid timbre. Warmer than both Spring1-2, less airy, analytical and open sounding.
> I will share with you what happen when you pull off front mesh:
> 
> ...


Great to know! I was about to order Summer and changed mind to Mangird Tea, it was a right call it seems..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> How is Aria against all of those, especually Mirror?
> I am not in single DDs, so in my active collection there are only BL03 and Aria. (not counting DQ6  and not including E3000, which I think I finally understood but still not use for the cables alone).
> Both BL03 and Aria are quite complimentary to my and enjoyable for their strength. Aria is definitely more as "all-arounder".


I don't have the Aria....Moondrop dont really like me cause i tend to like only 50% of their IEM....but I feel they are VERY promising nonetheless and wanna try them one day!

Indeed, a comparison between those 2 would be marvellous!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Chi-fi has always had better value in the sub 50 price bracket as opposed to sub 100. Of late many established brands have stopped making genuinely exciting IEMs in the budget category. Is it due to the local demand or they feel that West will always be their guinea pigs.
> 
> And the obscure brands are sadly not getting any visibility maybe due to AliExpress algo or lack of faith from customers. What I have sensed is that of late, the budget category is going through a lull phase where most offerings are sidegrades to most members' existing collection. Unless some genuinely path-breaking IEM appears the picture will remain the same.


Very true. 
And I can even extend this to the whole sub-200$ range, because great 100-200$ IEM are still rare IMO
In 50-100$ range, *HIsenior T2U* was a value miracle but it havent create any hype....which is sadly laughable, I mean....its was 80$ and now we have TRN and CCA with BA on steroid that cost more....and sound wrong. Dont even have to listen to them to know. 

Oh, i say that even if I do believe TRN MT1 sound great for the price. 

And have you try the DQSM Hermit? Not bad, not perfect.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Great to know! I was about to order Summer and changed mind to Mangird Tea, it was a right call it seems..


It not bad at all, but perhaps for acquired taste too. I feel bad repeating myself so much about this mesh thing...but i feel its GUILTY for something uncool-acoustically speaking.
BQEYZ SPRING2 is from another league. Serious Headfier league.


----------



## Barndoor

Finally enjoying my Tripowin TC01. 
Had them for a while but my brain just couldn't cope with them and I couldn't figure out why.
There's been recent talk on the forums of wrongly wired iems. 
This made me swap the cable direction on one of the iems and now all is good.


----------



## brianforever

Barndoor said:


> Finally enjoying my Tripowin TC01.
> Had them for a while but my brain just couldn't cope with them and I couldn't figure out why.
> There's been recent talk on the forums of wrongly wired iems.
> This made me swap the cable direction on one of the iems and now all is good.


*cough* *cough* "Placebo Effect"


----------



## r31ya

Do the upside down 0.78 connecting cause any actual sound difference?

I've done it before with my TFZ King Pro and i thought the same with Barndoor. "it sound wrong"
Tough at the time, it seems one of the port also got closed by some gunk so it could be from that.


----------



## Barndoor

r31ya said:


> Do the upside down 0.78 connecting cause any actual sound difference?
> 
> I've done it before with my TFZ King Pro and i thought the same with Barndoor. "it sound wrong"
> Tough at the time, it seems one of the port also got closed by some gunk so it could be from that.


No change to the frequency response. It was the phasing issue that my brain couldn't cope with.


----------



## igor0203

I always test my IEM's with polarity test, you can really hear when it sounds wrong


----------



## Barndoor

igor0203 said:


> I always test my IEM's with polarity test, you can really hear when it sounds wrong



Thanks, that confirms I'm not going mad.


----------



## profusion

Sorry for my incompetence, but how you can do the polarity wrong? Maybe with 2 pin, but probably with QDC is impossible?


----------



## Barndoor

profusion said:


> Sorry for my incompetence, but how you can do the polarity wrong? Maybe with 2 pin, but probably with QDC is impossible?


In my case I believe the iem is wired wrong, so I have to put the cable the wrong way round on one side. The cable has ear guides so is not particularly comfortable being pulled in the opposite direction to what it was intended.


----------



## 4ceratops

Barndoor said:


> In my case I believe the iem is wired wrong, so I have to put the cable the wrong way round on one side. The cable has ear guides so is not particularly comfortable being pulled in the opposite direction to what it was intended.


I had the same problem with Tripowin TC01.


----------



## r31ya (May 25, 2021)

Ended buying Tanchjim Tanya (mic ver, in case i need to gift it to someone), Do cable with mic alter the sound sig?
After two KZ/CCA iem being my recent buy, Tanchjim box is pretty nice. good box, more tips, extra filters, an a case for $25 IEM.

First sound impression being, whats that something behind the vocal?.. oh yeah thats "air".
Its been awhile since i got open back IEM/Headphone.
Decent rumble, decent details, a "rounded" IEM but i think it a bit lacking in "bites". But thats might be because i'm used to KZ/CCA.
That air, positioning, and layering is better than i expect that 1DD. Hell, plenty KZ multi driver is not as good in this aspect.
also, i think i need to change the stock tips and tried it around for few days.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (May 25, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Well....look at it from the bright side. At least our wallets are safe.


Probably..... Not😂😂😂😂


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Very true.
> And I can even extend this to the whole sub-200$ range, because great 100-200$ IEM are still rare IMO
> In 50-100$ range, *HIsenior T2U* was a value miracle but it havent create any hype....which is sadly laughable, I mean....its was 80$ and now we have TRN and CCA with BA on steroid that cost more....and sound wrong. Dont even have to listen to them to know.
> 
> ...


Sadly, Hisenior doesn't deliver to my location and AliExpress is banned so I'm very much dependent on Shenzhenaudio, Linsoul and sites like them for procuring IEMs. I have EDX and didn't feel the need to get MT1 as it would add nothing substantial to my current gear.

Will check DQSM Hermit. It's been ages since I've bought their products 😅


r31ya said:


> Ended buying Tanchjim Tanya (mic ver, in case i need to gift it to someone), Do cable with mic alter the sound sig?
> 
> After two KZ/CCA iem being my recent buy, Tanchjim box is pretty nice. good box, more tips, extra filters, an a case for $25 IEM.
> 
> ...


Only drawback of mics is that it is the most likely part to fail in the earphones. Also, if not wired properly they add to impedance as well, making them difficult to drive.


----------



## r31ya (May 25, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Only drawback of mics is that it is the most likely part to fail in the earphones. Also, of not wired properly they add to impedance as well, making them difficult to drive.


yeah, it reminds me of Vido which i've tried with and without mic and the difference in volume is more than i expect.
And mics fails is damn annoying, back then my brand new Auglamour RT-1 started having mic problem (volume slider keep f*cking around on its own) after few days of use.


----------



## RikudouGoku

r31ya said:


> Ended buying Tanchjim Tanya (mic ver, in case i need to gift it to someone), Do cable with mic alter the sound sig?


It shouldnt make a difference with the Tanya being a single DD. Having a mic does increase the impedance of the cable though, but FR changes in impedance changes mostly affects BA iems. 



Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Sadly, Hisenior doesn't deliver to my location and AliExpress is banned so I'm very much dependent on Shenzhenaudio, Linsoul and sites like them for procuring IEMs.


Hisenior T2 is nothing special for a BA iem. If you can go just a bit higher, the Audiosense DT100 kicks its ass.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Ended buying Tanchjim Tanya (mic ver, in case i need to gift it to someone), Do cable with mic alter the sound sig?
> After two KZ/CCA iem being my recent buy, Tanchjim box is pretty nice. good box, more tips, extra filters, an a case for $25 IEM.
> 
> First sound impression being, whats that something behind the vocal?.. oh yeah thats "air".
> ...



As @RikudouGoku said, mic cables can add resistance to the cable, might affect highly sensitive multi BA types.

But I generally try to avoid mic cables as they can be a potential point of failure down the line. Had a few mic cables that died at the mic component. But I'd understand if some want mic cables for calls and teleconferencing.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just got my hands on some *TINHIFI T5* lately, and they would be perhaps as polemical as P1, T2Pro and perhaps T4 (which seem better in fact, but i dont have them strangely).










Brightish, bassy resonant sound, with dryish coldish timbre, vocal arent addictive...and quite distant. Treble is a bit metallic...hum, im very confused about these. What happen to Tinhifi? Again., i pull off the mesh and their were a foam filter inside nozzle as well....sound was more boosted in brightness but cleaner too...anyway, i put them back to review to original T5, not the potential modded version.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

RikudouGoku said:


> It shouldnt make a difference with the Tanya being a single DD. Having a mic does increase the impedance of the cable though, but FR changes in impedance changes mostly affects BA iems.


Yeah. But it's best to avoid mic on cables. I usually buy sub $10 IEMs with mic whose only use is to be used for calling.


RikudouGoku said:


> Hisenior T2 is nothing special for a BA iem. If you can go just a bit higher, the Audiosense DT100 kicks its ass.


Honestly, have never tried BA IEMs I'm more of a pure DD guy. Have a few hybrids but never gone with a full BA only set all this while for two reasons -

1. I've hated BA timbre. It sounds too accurate and analytical to be real
2. BA's are a pain to maintain in a high humidity region and are more susceptible to sweat damage in comparison to DDs

But, since it's a lockdown and I, like many here, like to burn a hole in my wallet want to experiment with them. Probably was thinking of starting with some cheap to check them out. But the cheapest decent sounding BA only IEM is Audiosense DT100. I am intrigued by KBEar Neon as it is cheaper and bullet style.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yeah. But it's best to avoid mic on cables. I usually buy sub $10 IEMs with mic whose only use is to be used for calling.
> 
> Honestly, have never tried BA IEMs I'm more of a pure DD guy. Have a few hybrids but never gone with a full BA only set all this while for two reasons -
> 
> ...


Nr 1 is not a problem with the DT100. 

IMO wait for more reviews on the neon before you decide. (mine is in the way btw.)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yeah. But it's best to avoid mic on cables. I usually buy sub $10 IEMs with mic whose only use is to be used for calling.
> 
> Honestly, have never tried BA IEMs I'm more of a pure DD guy. Have a few hybrids but never gone with a full BA only set all this while for two reasons -
> 
> ...


I understand you, for me BA is really hit or miss....75% is miss....especially if we talk cheap Chifi BA from KZ, TRN, CCA etc. I'm a DD guy at heart too.

Have you try any IEM with KNOWLES BA? Most of their model are smoother, fuller sounding, but the humidity issue is a real one I doesnt have to deal with tx god! I want my Audiosense T800 to live 1000 years!

NEON do seem decent, but single BA can mean compromise in both end extension...if your a neutral head, or Ety head, it might be fine.

Hisenior beat anything (multi-BA) under 200$ IMO Its neutral with hint of extra bass body-punch, smooth yet very revealing. Imaging is great and vocal too. Tonality is spot on in a realist life like way, more like live concert feel than amped soundsystem with big woofer. It serious-sounding yet not boring. And construction is PRO UIEM, compact and super comfy with good noise isolation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

There you go for my BQEYZ SUMMER review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-summer.25085/reviews#review-25938

If you like your coffee with cream, this may be your drink, i prefer mine black, pure and crisp.
Not bad, but i'm a SPRING2 married man.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I understand you, for me BA is really hit or miss....75% is miss....especially if we talk cheap Chifi BA from KZ, TRN, CCA etc. I'm a DD guy at heart too.
> 
> Have you try any IEM with KNOWLES BA? Most of their model are smoother, fuller sounding, but the humidity issue is a real one I doesnt have to deal with tx god! I want my Audiosense T800 to live 1000 years!
> 
> ...





T2 has almost zero pinna gain, along with a mid-bass boost. That is a recipe for muddyness and it shows as soon as you compare it to something else. Beyond its price, the Audiosense DT200 is beating it senseless....with the same amount of drivers as well. (upper-treble is rolled-off on the T2 quite a lot as well.)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> It shouldnt make a difference with the Tanya being a single DD. Having a mic does increase the impedance of the cable though, but FR changes in impedance changes mostly affects BA iems.
> 
> 
> Hisenior T2 is nothing special for a BA iem. If you can go just a bit higher, the Audiosense DT100 kicks its ass.


lol sure, a single BA will kick the ass of dual high end Knowles. Keep on dreaming mate....and perhaps testing different tips with the T2U so you achieve refined open  sound.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> T2 has almost zero pinna gain, along with a mid-bass boost. That is a recipe for muddyness and it shows as soon as you compare it to something else. Beyond its price, the Audiosense DT200 is beating it senseless....with the same amount of drivers as well. (upper-treble is rolled-off on the T2 quite a lot as well.)


Muddyness? Well, continue to listen with your eye and pinea gain concept...T2U is open, airy, punchy and crisp in imaging...all people that i make them listen too (fan of TOTL gear) was blown away, some prefering it over Blessing2....but they were listen with their ears and werent reviewers....by the way have you listen to it or you just base it on graph???


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Muddyness? Well, continue to listen with your eye and pinea gain concept...T2U is open, airy, punchy and crisp in imaging...all people that i make them listen too (fan of TOTL gear) was blown away, some prefering it over Blessing2....but they were listen with their ears and werent reviewers....by the way have you listen to it or you just base it on graph???





NymPHONOmaniac said:


> lol sure, a single BA will kick the ass of dual high end Knowles. Keep on dreaming mate....and perhaps testing different tips with the T2U so you achieve refined open  sound.





DT100 uses a side firing knowles BA, similar to the ones used by Sony. More driver does not equal better sound, its all up to the tuning. But guess thats beyond your knowledge.

I literally had the T2 way before I even got my graphing tools, but no. Of course I didnt listen to something I actually paid for and went straight to looking at the non-existent graphs that were available back then.


----------



## PhonoPhi

I have U4 from HiSenior, T2 with the TWFK added, and I asked for as less dampened treble as possible.

The treble is polite (at least to my favourite KZs ); the bass is there, but definitely not for bassheads and even occassional bass lovers. But then the mids are the stars: crisp, sublime -29689 at their best.
Curiously, I do not grab them often for listening: from the treble affection I now explore more bass in the U/V signatures.

Etymotic put double bass BAs in their Evo perhaps for a reason.


----------



## Dobrescu George

|I made a new viddy, about the Shuoer Tape PRO IEM 

I actually kinda liked the original a bit more, it was a bit more natural. The new one is a bit peaky to be honest. Still, i hope my viddy is fun to watch and will come in handy to you!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 1, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> DT100 uses a side firing knowles BA, similar to the ones used by Sony. More driver does not equal better sound, its all up to the tuning. But guess thats beyond your knowledge.
> 
> I literally had the T2 way before I even got my graphing tools, but no. Of course I didnt listen to something I actually paid for and went straight to looking at the non-existent graphs that were available back then.


OK. INDEED IM BACK ON HEADFI HOURRAY! Doooominaaaatioooon of Influencer Credibility most be bally, more bite, more conter-react...cool man but:
You didnt even answer the question....
I'm obsess about All Knowles BA tech. Included single vented sub for bass, apart from the rest...and more BA doesn't equal better sound is indeed a fact....for beyond 2 BA. Everything KZ, TRN, CAA suck and this thread exist since years dude lol people including me repeat this for years. Thanks for reminding me this.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> I have U4 from HiSenior, T2 with the TWFK added, and I asked for as less dampened treble as possible.
> 
> The treble is polite (at least to my favourite KZs ); the bass is there, but definitely not for bassheads and even occassional bass lovers. But then the mids are the stars: crisp, sublime -29689 at their best.
> Curiously, I do not grab them often for listening: from the treble affection I now explore more bass in the U/V signatures.
> ...


YES. Happy to know you love them. Mids are something uniquely clean with the T2U. I do a simple mod with filter directly on 22955 Knowles low-mid ba (with stock filter off) and do like the result. The sublime 29689 is now filter free too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*I will do a MAJOR UPDATE of the WHOLE Best SUB-100$ IEM LIST.*

Any suggestion please shoot.

_PS: Time have change, their will not have a lot of KZ, CCA, TRN etc...unless under 15$._


----------



## Canabuc

Got my KBear Ks1 and so far after a bit of break in Lille them better than the Blon BL-01.
A bit warmer more analog sound with punchier bass but kids and treble still nice.


----------



## seanwee

Being an audiophile isn't about the price of the gear you own. Its about being enthusiastic about audio enough to willingly do through research/demoing/reading about audio in your free time in the quest for better sound. Thats what its about to me.

A millionaire who drops $55K on an Orpheus 2 isn't an audiophile, he's just rich.


----------



## arbiter76

seanwee said:


> Being an audiophile isn't about the price of the gear you own. Its about being enthusiastic about audio enough to willingly do through research/demoing/reading about audio in your free time in the quest for better sound. Thats what its about to me.
> 
> A millionaire who drops $55K on an Orpheus 2 isn't an audiophile, he's just rich.


audiophile has little to do with price and quality.  it's about being obsessed with audio, especially the gear.  a real audiophile is obsessed about attaining gear whatever that entails but in the end the audiophile listens to the hardware and less the music.  I do it to an extent but it's hard not to when the hardware is part of the transport to your ears.  part of the reason we congregrate at head fi.  to make the most of our purchases no matter our budget.  If chi-fi was as bad as some make it out to be I think china would've been laughed out of the market regardless of price.  nonetheless, I am appreciative of other audiophiles as their ears help us make our choices.  I like to make fun of audiophiles occasionally.  Like I would make Zeos embarassed.


----------



## backdrifter

PhonoPhi said:


> I have U4 from HiSenior, T2 with the TWFK added, and I asked for as less dampened treble as possible.
> 
> The treble is polite (at least to my favourite KZs ); the bass is there, but definitely not for bassheads and even occassional bass lovers. But then the mids are the stars: crisp, sublime -29689 at their best.
> Curiously, I do not grab them often for listening: from the treble affection I now explore more bass in the U/V signatures.
> ...


I had the U4 briefly and found them to be veiled and a bit boring but otherwise nice.


----------



## Sajid Amit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *I will do a MAJOR UPDATE of the WHOLE Best SUB-100$ IEM LIST.*
> 
> Any suggestion please shoot.
> 
> _PS: Time have change, their will not have a lot of KZ, CCA, TRN etc...unless under 15$._


Assuming you have tried the Aria 2? I tried it recently and quite surprised by the price to performance.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

arbiter76 said:


> You threw all your credibility out the window with EVERYTHING KZ, TRN, CCA sucks.  Glad you speak for everybody's ears.  Do you even know what audiophile actually means?  Many of us are fine with our wannabe audiophile budgets.  I could go on but I would be wasting my time because ANYBODY that thinks their opinion speaks for EVERYBODY is not worth the effort.
> 
> <puts KZ ZSX back in my ears>


Calm down mate....its just that i need to make a MORE SELECTIVE LIST. Why? Cause otherwise it will not only include EXCEPTIONAL IEM. There to much of them! The list is very old and include lot of IEM that doesnt even exist anymore. I say time has change in the sens competition is higher. I never say i speak for everybody, i mean...NBBA facebook group I create is all about diversity of thoughts(and audio impressions cause yes, thats partly subjective too), not gurus or hyper thing. If any exceptional offering of these companies appears, i will not snob them. I like EDX. It will be in the list as well as VK4, MT1, MH750 etc. But any hybrid that sound unbalanced, overly sibilant or agressive will not be in the list. Kbear Lark and KB04 might be in the list too. I try to be even mroe critical than before cause....wel my ears have evolve after all these years of Chifi obsession. I think at they end it will be beneficial to have less choices (youll see, their will still be PLENTY!)

If i speak for everyone...why would I ask for suggestions then?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sajid Amit said:


> Assuming you have tried the Aria 2? I tried it recently and quite surprised by the price to performance.


Im about to try it soon. Pretty confident it will be in the list. I trust the positive impressions i read from non-hyper reviewers.
Only thing that scare me a bit is that some say vocal are less good than Starfield but all the rest is....what your thoughs about female vocal presence and timbre??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way, this isnt IEM....but its less than 20$ and can change your audiophile life if you only own a crappy phone (well, its even better than my LG V30).
*JCALLY JM20 Dongle DAC review is now up on headfi.* Grab it while it last cause it sell like hot cake already. Its use *CS43131* like the Tempotec HD PRO and cost between 10-20$ depending where you life (i cant order from shoppee so i got mine from Aliex)
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/jcally-jm20.25183/reviews#review-25957


----------



## arbiter76 (May 28, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Calm down mate....its just that i need to make a MORE SELECTIVE LIST. Why? Cause otherwise it will not only include EXCEPTIONAL IEM. There to much of them! The list is very old and include lot of IEM that doesnt even exist anymore. I say time has change in the sens competition is higher. I never say i speak for everybody, i mean...NBBA facebook group I create is all about diversity of thoughts(and audio impressions cause yes, thats partly subjective too), not gurus or hyper thing. If any exceptional offering of these companies appears, i will not snob them. I like EDX. It will be in the list as well as VK4, MT1, MH750 etc. But any hybrid that sound unbalanced, overly sibilant or agressive will not be in the list. Kbear Lark and KB04 might be in the list too. I try to be even mroe critical than before cause....wel my ears have evolve after all these years of Chifi obsession. I think at they end it will be beneficial to have less choices (youll see, their will still be PLENTY!)
> 
> If i speak for everyone...why would I ask for suggestions then?


If you're more open minded why don't you ask the mod to start a new thread.  You could link to some of the more modern reviews rather than copy pasting random comments from reviews.  I for one, was disenchanted by the list realizing it was old about 5 minutes in.  Lots of non existent clutter. 

As a suggestion include the brands you perceive as lesser because I am quite sure many people appreciate how good ear speakers have gotten for under $100.  For some of the more expensive stuff ($200? maybe) highlight the gear people would take the time to buy used.  There are lots of good choices $100 and above but as I don't make $90k anymore anything more expensive than $50 for me probably doesn't leave the house often except extended trips. 

I also can see stuck up nose for the smaller chi-fi companies.  It seems like they come out with a new IEM or bud every week.  The thing is some of their mud is sticking to the wall.  And not to get too political here but to shore up my point for some national economies, $50 IEMs are a luxury for many folks right now, especially in the US.  These brands can have a revolving top 5 that gets updated every 3-4 months, or sooner.  I for one like finding these mini reviews in threads like these.  Now that I own a few ear pieces, I choose my poison depending on my ear appetite for the day or session.  Like for almost 2 days I almost started to regret the $40 spent on blon 03s.  Then I used a rap playlist and my attitude totally changed.  The quantity and quality of bass for heavier bass genres of music minus the in your vocals.  For $40 these are portable now, meaning they can leave the house.  I now have 4 choices that can leave the house out about 10.  People want to know these little details in the random mini reviews. 

I also am 45 and recently got diagnosed with autism so now not having $90k to shop with and now knowing why I didn't listen to portable as often as home audio was sensory processing disorder with a highlight on my ears and sound and circumstances.  Anyways, my two pennies rubbed together.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 28, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Muddyness? Well, continue to listen with your eye and pinea gain concept...T2U is open, airy, punchy and crisp in imaging...all people that i make them listen too (fan of TOTL gear) was blown away, some prefering it over Blessing2....but they were listen with their ears and werent reviewers....by the way have you listen to it or you just base it on graph???


That T2U chart does remind me of Anole VX and much darker Mangird Tea, I like both Gain spot hitter like Blessing2 sisters, Softears RSV, and pinna gain spot compensator like Anole VX, Tri Starsea, UM MEST MKII. And as it goes to TOTL, I see more pinna gain spot compensator than hitter, so that makes sense that Hisenior one gets a welcome from conservative approach fans.




My experience from pinna gain compensator type is that if tuned right, it provides very mellow and fragile Upper mid presentation, makes overall tonality “airy” and “euphoric”, if tuned wrong, mostly the bass range arrangement around 50-200hz floor, it can get simply dark and muddy.


Actually that Hisenior chart caught my attention, I may try someday.
Also sidefire knowles also caught my attention, may try DT200 too.

IMO tonality preference is purely subkective so we can’t conclude absolute judgment though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 28, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Calm down mate....its just that i need to make a MORE SELECTIVE LIST. Why? Cause otherwise it will not only include EXCEPTIONAL IEM. There to much of them! The list is very old and include lot of IEM that doesnt even exist anymore. I say time has change in the sens competition is higher. I never say i speak for everybody, i mean...NBBA facebook group I create is all about diversity of thoughts(and audio impressions cause yes, thats partly subjective too), not gurus or hyper thing. If any exceptional offering of these companies appears, i will not snob them. I like EDX. It will be in the list as well as VK4, MT1, MH750 etc. But any hybrid that sound unbalanced, overly sibilant or agressive will not be in the list. Kbear Lark and KB04 might be in the list too. I try to be even mroe critical than before cause....wel my ears have evolve after all these years of Chifi obsession. I think at they end it will be beneficial to have less choices (youll see, their will still be PLENTY!)
> 
> If i speak for everyone...why would I ask for suggestions then?


I found my 1+1 on KZ SKS is ideal sound, and yes Lark is another great tuned one too. KBear really knows what they are dealing with for each price range.


arbiter76 said:


> audiophile has little to do with price and quality.  it's about being obsessed with audio, especially the gear.  a real audiophile is obsessed about attaining gear whatever that entails but in the end the audiophile listens to the hardware and less the music.  I do it to an extent but it's hard not to when the hardware is part of the transport to your ears.  part of the reason we congregrate at head fi.  to make the most of our purchases no matter our budget.  If chi-fi was as bad as some make it out to be I think china would've been laughed out of the market regardless of price.  nonetheless, I am appreciative of other audiophiles as their ears help us make our choices.  I like to make fun of audiophiles occasionally.  Like I would make Zeos embarassed.


Yea, KZ/CCA/TRN does have some aggressively V-tuned ones with 30095, 2khz&5khz peak ones which I dislike, but that does not conclude exclusively entire line ups are hot mess and even that V-tuning exist for a reason because it does create some sense of “clarity” for some. It’s all pinna gain spot location and gain sensitivity.

KZ SKS/CCA CSN/TRN MT1 are a nicely tined newer 2021 line ups, and I feel KZ/CCA/TRN may got some ideas of fine-tuning from these new releases. They still trying to sell “100BAs in a shell” type the more the better thing, which I’m rather on skeptical side🤨


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *I will do a MAJOR UPDATE of the WHOLE Best SUB-100$ IEM LIST.*
> 
> Any suggestion please shoot.
> 
> _PS: Time have change, their will not have a lot of KZ, CCA, TRN etc...unless under 15$._


BQEYZ KB100 needs to be a part of that list. Also, KZ EDX at $7 is a good shout. Tin T2/T2+ both are very good sub-50 shouts considering there aren't many neutral options in the budget category.


----------



## Nimweth

AmericanSpirit said:


> I found my 1+1 on KZ SKS is ideal sound, and yes Lark is another great tuned one too. KBear really knows what they are dealing with for each price range.
> 
> Yea, KZ/CCA/TRN does have some aggressively V-tuned ones with 30095, 2khz&5khz peak ones which I dislike, but that does not conclude exclusively entire line ups are hot mess and even that V-tuning exist for a reason because it does create some sense of “clarity” for some. It’s all pinna gain spot location and gain sensitivity.
> 
> KZ SKS/CCA CSN/TRN MT1 are a nicely tined newer 2021 line ups, and I feel KZ/CCA/TRN may got some ideas of fine-tuning from these new releases. They still trying to sell “100BAs in a shell” type the more the better thing, which I’m rather on skeptical side🤨


I agree with you about the Lark and, as you say, not all KZ/CCA models are bad, CKX, CA16 and CSN being also well tuned. ZAX is also a good one.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *I will do a MAJOR UPDATE of the WHOLE Best SUB-100$ IEM LIST.*
> 
> Any suggestion please shoot.
> 
> _PS: Time have change, their will not have a lot of KZ, CCA, TRN etc...unless under 15$._


KBEAR KS1, CCA CSN, KZ DQ6, Tanchjim Tanya, TRN TA1, HZSound Heartmirror, Tripowin TC-01, CCA CA16, CCA CKX, TIN T2Plus, Moondrop Aria,


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 28, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> BQEYZ KB100 needs to be a part of that list. Also, KZ EDX at $7 is a good shout. Tin T2/T2+ both are very good sub-50 shouts considering there aren't many neutral options in the budget category.


Here comes Neutral king Final E500😉 with no price tag range limitation.
I can’t find any other neutrally non-colored IEM for any price except Final E500😳


----------



## AmericanSpirit (May 28, 2021)

r31ya said:


> KBEAR KS1, CCA CSN, KZ DQ6, Tanchjim Tanya, TRN TA1, HZSound Heartmirror, Tripowin TC-01, CCA CA16, CCA CKX, TIN T2Plus, Moondrop Aria,


Sounds like comprehensive latest summary of goto list👍
 I’d add KBEar Lark, KZ ZAX, TRN VX & MT1, Final E500 Whizzer HE01 to that list to complete.  MT1 actually is a better tuned siblings of EDX.
KBEar Neon / Aurora(Believe’s successor?)might join later.


----------



## Tonymac136

My suggestions

KZ EDX, ZSX
Kbear KS1
Blon BL-Mini, BL03, BL05S
NiceHCK DB3, NX7 Pro
Tin T2, T2 Plus.

If you wish to include TWS sets in the list (after all they are in price range and some people will be stuck to choose between TWS and wired)

SoundPEATS Truengine 3SE
KZ Z1.

Both of these, IMO, are on a par with any IEM at similar money.


----------



## ClkGtr

Just got the heart mirrors. Real sad that more people dont talk about them.


----------



## purplesun

Jade Audio EA1 ($29)
CCA C16 ($99)


----------



## NeonHD

Hi everyone, I just did an unboxing and review video of the KZ EDX. Would appreciate it if everyone here could check it out, it's only two minutes!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

arbiter76 said:


> If you're more open minded why don't you ask the mod to start a new thread.  You could link to some of the more modern reviews rather than copy pasting random comments from reviews.  I for one, was disenchanted by the list realizing it was old about 5 minutes in.  Lots of non existent clutter.
> 
> As a suggestion include the brands you perceive as lesser because I am quite sure many people appreciate how good ear speakers have gotten for under $100.  For some of the more expensive stuff ($200? maybe) highlight the gear people would take the time to buy used.  There are lots of good choices $100 and above but as I don't make $90k anymore anything more expensive than $50 for me probably doesn't leave the house often except extended trips.
> 
> ...


This message is so utterly subjective i don't know what to answer....

I dont need suggestions_ like this._

What mod? I'm the thread creator....

What you dont like...is exactly what and why i wanna update the list Drastically. So absurd. 

this thread is exactly to find the best sound possible for those that are both audiophile and not economically favorise. It always be, will always been. And some influencers think ''poorer'' people cant have ''richer'' ears. I don't. I know they want audiophile-grade sound, should they be basshead, treble head, neutral head wtv, im open minded for signature.

even if i dont get recognition nor love or even get spit in the face here, i will continue to keep supreme integrity to my number one goal: *best sound at best price. with critical ears. cause this list most pass test of time, not test of hype. *

why? cause i do help some people and they PM their contentment about it. i dont please mediocre or binary people and its OK. their alot of them? i don't care. my passion is audio first. at best price possible. with a popular brand stick on it or not. Chifi or not.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

NeonHD said:


> Hi everyone, I just did an unboxing and review video of the KZ EDX. Would appreciate it if everyone here could check it out, it's only two minutes!



please dont do insignificant ''unboxing video'' spam here. there enough influencers trying to go pompom girl on headfi.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> BQEYZ KB100 needs to be a part of that list. Also, KZ EDX at $7 is a good shout. Tin T2/T2+ both are very good sub-50 shouts considering there aren't many neutral options in the budget category.


It isnt yet bro?
whaaaat....
OH, yes it is....
and it will stay there still. (and be more visible soon !)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ClkGtr said:


> Just got the heart mirrors. Real sad that more people dont talk about them.


We will. Ive been away since too long and well....people chase for new hype like if they were possess.
HZSOUND MIRROR is the best sub-100$ IEM right now IMO
And i confirm 100% of people whoe BUY the on NBBA Love them. This is the first time i see something like this...even basshead dudes accept the fact its bass light cause of crazy good resolution, fast attack, realist timbre....
These are an example of IEM that wioll stand test of time and will be included in Update IEM List.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tonymac136 said:


> My suggestions
> 
> KZ EDX, ZSX
> Kbear KS1
> ...


Nice choice in there, will sure include most of it! TX

Still love the T2 alot! T2+ worth its place even if not my type of dynamic attack.
Oh...this DB3....still around and i never try them.

How would you describe DB3 mate??


----------



## G777

The FR graph for the KBEAR Neon (from its AliExpress page) looks a lot like an Etymotic 🤔



I wonder how they compare.


----------



## JEHL

G777 said:


> The FR graph for the KBEAR Neon (from its AliExpress page) looks a lot like an Etymotic 🤔
> 
> I wonder how they compare.


A video I just saw of it says Knowles 29689. So I can only assume that's the ED-29689 that the ER3 and ER4 use...

I think the ER3's some sort of a poor man's ER4 so I guess this'd make the Neon the poor man's ER4^2?

It's also shown with a single flange eartip but I wonder if these'd work best with either a double or triple flange like the Etymotics.

Seems like I wanna give my big brother these for a try, since his right ear seems to outright HATE DD treble. if not maybe my nephew will happily take them anyway.


----------



## Arjey

Anyone know where to get tips like on the Philips SHE3855, but preferable with a longer stem (or whatever that part that connects to the iem is called)? With most other tips, if I use an iem for ≈8h+ daily, they'll start rubbing my ear and I have to take a ≈1 day break to give my skin some time to heal, but with these tips everything is fine, super soft and comfortable


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

G777 said:


> The FR graph for the KBEAR Neon (from its AliExpress page) looks a lot like an Etymotic 🤔
> 
> I wonder how they compare.


Indeed...same driver the er4s....it would have been SO cool to have changeable filters like with Ety.
First impression of NEON by Ben Powell is hysterical happyness lol

I will receive my pair soon and sure share first impulsive impressions here!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

G777 said:


> The FR graph for the KBEAR Neon (from its AliExpress page) looks a lot like an Etymotic 🤔
> 
> I wonder how they compare.


I can compare when Neon arrives to ER4. 
the full range BA is same one used in Tri Starsea, of which I’m pretty satisfied with smooth transitions. It’s sounded full range BA backed with DD and TRI custom HI for extra details on Starsea.


----------



## JEHL

I'd bet the Neon won't render the ER4 obsolete due to the latter's uber strict QC. But I wonder if it effectively obsoletes the ER3 as the budget friendly but also not as strict QC ER4.

If that doesn't sound like market disruption material. I don't know what does.


----------



## NeonHD

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> please dont do insignificant ''unboxing video'' spam here. there enough influencers trying to go pompom girl on headfi.



Fair enough, still better than any BGGAR video though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

NeonHD said:


> Fair enough, still better than any BGGAR video though.


Fair enough too.


----------



## Canabuc

Really enjoying the warmth and bass of the Kbear Ks1.
That and my Moondrop Aria cover pretty much all my musical tastes. Both work very well with the Soundmagic A30 USB C DAC.


----------



## axhng

G777 said:


> The FR graph for the KBEAR Neon (from its AliExpress page) looks a lot like an Etymotic 🤔
> 
> I wonder how they compare.



did a rough and dirty photoshop to overlay (match the levels at the mids) the ER4XR FR from squig.link. Looks interesting for sure. I really like my ER4XR, but if this can give me a similar tuning with an easier fit, I'm pretty sure I'll like it. Early impressions from baskingshark looks really promising too. The only reason i don't use the Etys as often is the insertion. Not so much how deep it goes (i actually find them quite comfortable once fully inserted), but it's more of the extra effort require to insert/remove them properly. So unless i know i'm going to be undisturbed for a while, I tend to go for other IEMs since repeated insertion/removal isn't a pleasant experience for me. So this looking promising...


----------



## JEHL

axhng said:


> did a rough and dirty photoshop to overlay (match the levels at the mids) the ER4XR FR from squig.link. Looks interesting for sure. I really like my ER4XR, but if this can give me a similar tuning with an easier fit, I'm pretty sure I'll like it. Early impressions from baskingshark looks really promising too. The only reason i don't use the Etys as often is the insertion. Not so much how deep it goes (i actually find them quite comfortable once fully inserted), but it's more of the extra effort require to insert/remove them properly. So unless i know i'm going to be undisturbed for a while, I tend to go for other IEMs since repeated insertion/removal isn't a pleasant experience for me. So this looking promising...


I think ER4SR is a more direct comparison.


----------



## axhng

JEHL said:


> I think ER4SR is a more direct comparison.


squig.link doesn't have the 4SR's graph unfortunately, but it does matches the ER2SE's graph even better.


----------



## JEHL

Wonder if it'be possible to make a Neon, but with a 5-6mm DD behind it for subbass.


----------



## deniska80

Please advice me something similar to whizzer he01 for fiio utws3 adapters.
<100$(<200 For better sound). They look great in videos but in hands they feel and look like cheap plastic bijouterie. Bought it and liked their sound signature but will sell.
I’d like to have this sound in the kbear diamond shells)


----------



## G777 (May 31, 2021)

axhng said:


> did a rough and dirty photoshop to overlay (match the levels at the mids) the ER4XR FR from squig.link. Looks interesting for sure. I really like my ER4XR, but if this can give me a similar tuning with an easier fit, I'm pretty sure I'll like it. Early impressions from baskingshark looks really promising too. The only reason i don't use the Etys as often is the insertion. Not so much how deep it goes (i actually find them quite comfortable once fully inserted), but it's more of the extra effort require to insert/remove them properly. So unless i know i'm going to be undisturbed for a while, I tend to go for other IEMs since repeated insertion/removal isn't a pleasant experience for me. So this looking promising...


My ER3SE is pretty easy to insert with the dual flange tips and I find them more comfortable than the triple flanges too. However I think they change the sound a bit (earlier bass roll-off and a bit more treble).

Looking forward to comparing the Neon with my ER3SE. I also have an impedance adapter to turn the ER3 to an ER4. If the graph accurately represents the Neon with their single flange tips I would be highly impressed!


----------



## earmonger

G777 said:


> My ER3SE is pretty easy to insert with the dual flange tips and I find them more comfortable than the triple flanges too. However I think they change the sound a bit (earlier bass roll-off and a bit more treble).
> 
> Looking forward to comparing the Neon with my ER3SE. I also have an impedance adapter to turn the ER3 to an ER4. If the graph accurately represents the Neon with their single flange tips I would be highly impressed!


Just want to point out that the "hidden"  Adorama deals for Etymotic  have both ER3 versions at $69 and both ER4 at $129.  

ER2SE (dynamic driver) is $49. Alas,  ER2XR, with the bass boost, is still $99. You can try them (don't destroy the package) and return in 30 days for $11 shipping if the (in)famous Ety fit or analytical flatness or shallow soundstage don't suit your ears.  

Here's one link, and you can insert the other model numbers in the same formula:  
https://www.adorama.com/etyer3xr.html?emailPrice=t. 

It looks like Adorama sells the returned ones for an additional knockoff, just $54 for ER3XR
https://www.adorama.com/us   140835...QDwEAQYASABEgJk6_D_BwE&utm_source=adl-gbase-p

 So Neon still provides some savings if, indeed, it's tuned as well as the ER3 or ER4.  But less than you might think. From the shape of the Neon in the photos -- a plastic version of the Ety cylinder -- it looks like it's going to require the same deep insertion as the Etys. I'm hoping the Neon has figured out a way to open up the soundstage a bit--looking forward to reviews.

I, too, love the endless Chi-Fi churn and one-upmanship. But classics have their place.


----------



## RikudouGoku

earmonger said:


> Just want to point out that the "hidden"  Adorama deals for Etymotic  have both ER3 versions at $69 and both ER4 at $129.
> 
> ER2SE (dynamic driver) is $49. Alas,  ER2XR, with the bass boost, is still $99. You can try them (don't destroy the package) and return in 30 days for $11 shipping if the (in)famous Ety fit or analytical flatness or shallow soundstage don't suit your ears.
> 
> ...


Those prices are only for the US though, in europe they are a lot more expensive.









So if the Neon is really tuned like that, it is quite the big deal.


----------



## earmonger

RikudouGoku said:


> Those prices are only for the US though, in europe they are a lot more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Europe seems to pay a lot more for electronics in general. Condolences, but OTOH you do have national health care.  The prices I showed are only from those (frequent, long-running) deals at that particular store. At Amazon or other stores (or Etymotic itself) they are closer to the European prices, though still a bit 
 lower. I'll be eager to see the reviews on the Neon -- it is, indeed, a very sweet price point if they sound close to the Ety 4.


----------



## RikudouGoku

earmonger said:


> Europe seems to pay a lot more for electronics in general. Condolences, but OTOH you do have national health care.  The prices I showed are only from those (frequent, long-running) deals at that particular store. At Amazon or other stores (or Etymotic itself) they are closer to the European prices, though still a bit
> lower. I'll be eager to see the reviews on the Neon -- it is, indeed, a very sweet price point if they sound close to the Ety 4.


I have one on the way, so I will graph and review them.


----------



## axhng

G777 said:


> My ER3SE is pretty easy to insert with the dual flange tips and I find them more comfortable than the triple flanges too. However I think they change the sound a bit (earlier bass roll-off and a bit more treble).
> 
> Looking forward to comparing the Neon with my ER3SE. I also have an impedance adapter to turn the ER3 to an ER4. If the graph accurately represents the Neon with their single flange tips I would be highly impressed!


I have the dual flange tips as well, though sadly those don't fit my ears as well and doesn't sound good as when I'm able to get a deeper fit with the triple flange tips. So I don't really like using them despite the easier fit.  


earmonger said:


> Just want to point out that the "hidden"  Adorama deals for Etymotic  have both ER3 versions at $69 and both ER4 at $129.
> 
> ER2SE (dynamic driver) is $49. Alas,  ER2XR, with the bass boost, is still $99. You can try them (don't destroy the package) and return in 30 days for $11 shipping if the (in)famous Ety fit or analytical flatness or shallow soundstage don't suit your ears.
> 
> ...


sadly even though they ship to where I live, the shipping cost is almost as much as the price of the ER2SE. So the KBEAR Neon still ends up being half the price. If we're talking about local prices, I paid 179 SGD for my ER2XR last year (~135 USD) from an official retailer, though if it's from amazon.sg now, it's more like 113 SGD. Even at 179 SGD I thought it was pretty great value for money already though. So for anyone who can get the ER2 series at 49 USD flat, and don't mind the deeper insertion, there probably isn't much reason to go for the Neon unless you are a BA fan? Anyway, I'm totally not expecting the Neon to be better than the ER2 series, but if they can provide a similar tuning with a less penetrating fit, it would be a pretty good alternative to me at least even if it's slightly less technically capable.


----------



## r31ya

Not sure whether i manage to ask this before since few days ago Head-fi simply barely accessible for me.

I found this cheap Knowles BA hybrid TWS at sub $50, *Haylou GT3 Pro.*
Haylou is pretty popular for its sub $30 tws (GT1 series) with decent or passable audio. I bought their GT1 XR and its sound ok... not great but ok sound which for a sub $30 tws? it have pretty decent value.

Problem being GT1 XR have AAC codec while somehow GT3 Pro which is pricier and have Knowles BA only have SBC.
Do the sound from AAC to SBC will differ much?


----------



## Tonymac136

r31ya said:


> Not sure whether i manage to ask this before since few days ago Head-fi simply barely accessible for me.
> 
> I found this cheap Knowles BA hybrid TWS at sub $50, *Haylou GT3 Pro.*
> Haylou is pretty popular for its sub $30 tws (GT1 series) with decent or passable audio. I bought their GT1 XR and its sound ok... not great but ok sound which for a sub $30 tws? it have pretty decent value.
> ...



A well recorded and mastered track encoded in a high bitrate, sure, you'll notice.
Lo-fi played back from an MP3 encoded in 2002, not so much. There is more to SQ than bit rates and codecs. Often, the IEM itself is the limiting factor.


----------



## dw1narso

SBC vs AAC.. I would say itvdepend on the implementation of the streamer too.. If you browse web, you'll find few detailed articles discussing the codecs differences including the implementation that might affect it. SBC being adjustable, on rooted Android theoretically could be maxed and should surpasss AAC or AptX.

My personal experience.. With Qudelix 5K I can choose which codec I want to use.. On my LG V20, standard and non-rooted, SBC sounds better than AAC.. (Then I read that LG implementation of AAC is not the good one.. So might be that's the reason)


----------



## dw1narso

Managed to find one of the site about the codecs https://m.habr.com/en/post/456182/

I'm not knowledgeable enough to say whether the article is correct or not.. But really interresting to read and study..


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 1, 2021)

*KBEAR NEON just appear!*
Extremely promising!!!!!! Apart from IEM construction which is a bit cheapish.


*UPDATE 2:
trying the DEEP INSERTION WAY (Final E small tips) and indeed, something magical happen! level of clarity go next level in ultra clean spacious way, bass is more textured leaner in extension, mids are textured, wide, transparent...What. OK, a hype will born. The NEON are crazy good! Now i will do long listen session and shut my mouth.*

_*Some (too soon) firt impressions (not deep insertion):*
These are utterly EAR TIPS DEPENDANT, i struggle to find the one that OPEN the sound and finally set up for stock KZ STARLINES tips. This do expend soundstage in all axis as well as improving imaging-layering and yep, bass weight slam! Very nice but not at all Deeeep insertion way, quite the contrary. So, i think their will be 2 camps about NEON sound signature.
What hit first is how sweet, rich, nuanced and smooth is the timbre, ah, this Knowles BA model is sure maestro in that regard.
After its mids-highs clarity, realism and fast yet effortless presentation, again, this is where imaging is very coherent.
Bass is tamed and shy in extension but with good mid bass punch (with right eartips), so not exactly neutral, perhaps slight boost in there.
It seem they need power to shine too, but thats to be tested furter.
Mid centric smoothed W shape to neutral with slight bass boost signature and some roll off in 20hz-20KHZ section. These seem to excell with vocal based and insturmental music, not suggest for rap, electronic big beat stuffs._


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *KBEAR NEON just appear!*
> Extremely promising!!!!!! Apart from IEM construction which is a bit cheapish.
> 
> 
> ...


My Neon is on the way. This is very encouraging. I found the F1 also tip sensitive and was worth a bit of experimentation.


----------



## ehjie

Outstanding!!! Big sound from a very small compartment. natural sounding, too...


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you have a very limited budget and want a really good sounding IEM, the NA2 from NF Audio宁梵声学 and Shenzhen Aoshida are some of the best I've heard in the ~100 USD price rnage. Really good sonics.

Comfort is good, becuase they are light, and the shells held up really nicely to my daily usage, but the ear hooks can be a bit tight. Excellent for running, but not for larger ears. 

More info, comparisons and interesting details in the full written review  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/06/nf-audio-na2-transparent-shells-hide-music.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> If you have a very limited budget and want a really good sounding IEM, the NA2 from NF Audio宁梵声学 and Shenzhen Aoshida are some of the best I've heard in the ~100 USD price rnage. Really good sonics.
> 
> Comfort is good, becuase they are light, and the shells held up really nicely to my daily usage, but the ear hooks can be a bit tight. Excellent for running, but not for larger ears.
> 
> ...


NFaudio is indeed a promising company. NM2+ isnt bad even if it have transient speed flaws and unclean sound.
Have you try HZSOUND MIRROR by the way?


----------



## Dobrescu George

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> NFaudio is indeed a promising company. NM2+ isnt bad even if it have transient speed flaws and unclean sound.
> Have you try HZSOUND MIRROR by the way?



Yes, I did. 

I liked the Mirror. Have a video I made, but my editor had some health issues a while ago, so my video schedule is waaay offset from my written pieces. The Mirror had a nice sound, but darn heavy, like Seeds 2 from Hiby. 

I should keep an eye out for issues on the NM2+, only did Na2 so far. Complciated stuff when the names are so close to each other... 

Did you like the Mirror or NF Audio stuff better?


----------



## kmmbd

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *I will do a MAJOR UPDATE of the WHOLE Best SUB-100$ IEM LIST.*
> 
> Any suggestion please shoot.


I see that the Moondrop Spaceship is missing from your list. I know you're not a fan of it but I think with deep insertion via final E-type small tips and a good source, it's one of the most neutral budget IEMs out there.






RikudouGoku said:


> I have one on the way, so I will graph and review them.


Waiting for your impressions on them. I have one and I am not a fan at all to say the least. The sound is very dry, emotionless, and the fit is painful for me (only foam tips are comfortable but then the treble gets even more subdued).


----------



## baskingshark

kmmbd said:


> I see that the Moondrop Spaceship is missing from your list. I know you're not a fan of it but I think with deep insertion via final E-type small tips and a good source, it's one of the most neutral budget IEMs out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for your impressions on them. I have one and I am not a fan at all to say the least. The sound is very dry, emotionless, and the fit is painful for me (only foam tips are comfortable but then the treble gets even more subdued).


 
Is it still sold anymore though?


----------



## Oruzitch

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtQc46H


----------



## r31ya

There is still plenty Spaceship seller in my place.
back then, it wasn't part of my rec list because it have fixed cable. most chifi on that price is already use replaceable cable.
Considering that cable will be the one break first and not all people could fix it, i having hardtime to rec it to my friends and family over other iem that do have replaceable cable.


----------



## Barndoor

Just ordered Final Audio E3000. Currently on offer from Amazon Au for AU$49 (circa US$38).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> I liked the Mirror. Have a video I made, but my editor had some health issues a while ago, so my video schedule is waaay offset from my written pieces. The Mirror had a nice sound, but darn heavy, like Seeds 2 from Hiby.
> 
> ...


Noice. Man, the HZ are finally getting intense attention on FB audio groups, i feel less of a lonely man yealing in dark now even if NBBA got plenty of fan since about 6months.

SO, ya, I prefer Mirror over NM2+ even if vocal are fuller with the latter. It just can't keep up in term of speed attack, which inflict on imaging and accuracy in general.

Sorry to heard your editorr(?) have healt issue mate. Wow your intensely BIG now...like...a reviews manufacture or something lol

You should get your hand on AUNE JASPER????  I just review them and they blow my mind. My mind is rarely blown, thus the surprise...especially if we take in account its their first IEM release. They should stop making DAC-DAP-AMP asap (jk) and concentrate on IEM!!!

And what about the ARIA have you try it?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 3, 2021)

SO, i dont know if you heard the ''urban legend'' that create some polemic in geek audio group, but a rumor stating both HZSOUND MIRROR AND BLON BL05S USE VERY SAME DYNAMIC DRIVERS spread...so i was obsessed to know if its true so i got my hand on BL05S after they try to hype them...

When i give them a listen I have similar yuck face to when I listen to the first BL05. Timbre was just wrong and harsh. Attack fowards-shouty. And then a let them burrn in...pretty certain they arent same drivers AT ALL.

Then I ask a pro-IEM-teardown (not Delta) to open this up, and voila!





(pic is from Jeffrey F)


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *KBEAR NEON just appear!*
> Extremely promising!!!!!! Apart from IEM construction which is a bit cheapish.
> 
> 
> ...


Double down on the point. 


These require triple/double flange DEEP INSERTION for them to shine! They'll sound okay without, but somewhat average IMO.
It's basically a good looking version of mod ER4 replica. Not for bassheads!
Like all the Etymotic earbuds. They'll look dorky on your head. 
Not for outdoor usage due to fit/weight distribution.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> Double down on the point.
> 
> 
> These require triple/double flange DEEP INSERTION for them to shine! They'll sound okay without, but somewhat average IMO.
> ...


Exactly mate!
But unfortunately, i can't get use to this type of ear canal intrusion...

For those that can: Jump on these! Phenomenaly clean clarity!


----------



## 1clearhead

Finally, my long awaited review of the *CCA CKX*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16390502

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## paulwasabii (Jun 4, 2021)

Kumonomukou said:


> Double down on the point.
> 
> 
> These require triple/double flange DEEP INSERTION for them to shine! They'll sound okay without, but somewhat average IMO.
> ...


I will triple down on the deep insertion.  If you think these are an Ety that doesn't need a deep fit, nope.  I went small Final E tips and you need to push them into the first bend in your ear.  If you look dorky, they aren't in far enough.  The cable should be nearly flush with your ear like an Ety or Final.  Without a deep insertion, I was saying the same as @NymPHONOmaniac , what tips can possibly open this sound up.  My only Ety set is an ER4XR and those have more at both ends than the Neon, and cost a lot more.  Even with the deep fit, the ER4XR still has more detail, clarity, and stage width than the Neon.   If you aren't a fan of that ER4XR upper mid/treble intensity, the Neon is more polite in that respect, maybe easier over a longer listening session. 

Foam tips make good pics, not good sound


----------



## G777

After seeing all these red & blue Neons I'm wondering if I made a mistake of ordering the black one 🤔


----------



## Nimweth

I have been offered the opportunity to review the BQEYZ Summer IEM. As part of my research I have been listening to other piezo equipped IEMs in my collection. As well as a well known Delta Tango Six I have been Revisiting the wonderful Artiste DC1 which is an absolute bargain and still available here:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32853318137.html
Another one is the Elecom CB1000 which is even better but not very often found. I will be comparing them to the Summer later on.


----------



## Ye2002

Hey Guys! I have a budget of about $100, and I wonder what you guys opinion on what I should purchase. I've looked at the Aria which is highly recommended. But am wondering what else could be good, I want an iem with good comfort and fit a wide soundstage and good for hip hop and occasionally vocal oriented music. I've fallen over tough times as of late and figured listening to music would cheer me up. Thanks in advance 👍


----------



## InvisibleInk

Ye2002 said:


> Hey Guys! I have a budget of about $100, and I wonder what you guys opinion on what I should purchase. I've looked at the Aria which is highly recommended. But am wondering what else could be good, I want an iem with good comfort and fit a wide soundstage and good for hip hop and occasionally vocal oriented music. I've fallen over tough times as of late and figured listening to music would cheer me up. Thanks in advance 👍


Sorry to hear about your hard times, friend. For good bass and wide soundstage, plus comfort, the Final Audio E3000 will get the job done nicely. Preserve the cable life by wearing it up and over the ear. Hope things get better; they usually do. Music is better than drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Barndoor (Jun 4, 2021)

I see you are in Australia. The E3000 are on offer at Amazon AU for AU$49. I ordered a pair on Wednesday and arrived on Thursday.
Too early yet for me to say much about how they sound, although the reviews on here seem to match my early impressions (check out the head gear section of site).

Was surprised how small they are. They are tiny. Comfort is excellent, you forget they are even there, however I didn't use the ear tips that they came with, as is mentioned in the reviews.


----------



## Ye2002

Okay will definitely check out some video reviews money is tight but I still want to get the best iem, honestly just want to forget about things with music. Right now I've been looking at going a bit over budget with starseas, arias or maybe fh3. But I'll check out the e3000 and at 49 AUD I was thinking I could get 2 iems would fit in my budget. Instead of one more expensive one. They do look great for comfort the e3000. Will do some research today thanks for the help I appreciate it.


----------



## zenki

e3k is pretty much bass


----------



## InvisibleInk

Ye2002 said:


> Okay will definitely check out some video reviews money is tight but I still want to get the best iem, honestly just want to forget about things with music. Right now I've been looking at going a bit over budget with starseas, arias or maybe fh3. But I'll check out the e3000 and at 49 AUD I was thinking I could get 2 iems would fit in my budget. Instead of one more expensive one. They do look great for comfort the e3000. Will do some research today thanks for the help I appreciate it.



I also have the FH3. It is a very lively, engaging IEM. I wouldn't call it relaxing, since it kind of begs for your attention. Not exactly "analytical," but still not at all in anyway laid back.


----------



## Ye2002

Yeah I'm going to take my time to research what I should get, for sure might as well get the best value in my budget even if I have to stretch it a bit. I saw some reviews of fh3 and Tri starsea and moondrop aria they look pretty interesting. Both punching above their price range it seems. Want to make the right choice because would rather spend more money and get it right first time. Thanks for the help definitely checking all my options out.


----------



## 7Lions

Ye2002 said:


> Hey Guys! I have a budget of about $100, and I wonder what you guys opinion on what I should purchase. I've looked at the Aria which is highly recommended. But am wondering what else could be good, I want an iem with good comfort and fit a wide soundstage and good for hip hop and occasionally vocal oriented music. I've fallen over tough times as of late and figured listening to music would cheer me up. Thanks in advance 👍



Tried the Moondrop Starfield/Aria, Final Audio A4000, Fiio FH3, Tin T2, KZ ZAX/ZS10PRO and found all of them lacking in terms of soundstage. I know it's out of budget but if you ever decide to upgrade in the future check out the Fiio FD5, it's the first IEM I tried that soundstages like a headphone. I thank this reviewer for turning me on to them and now I'm hooked and wondering what's my next upgrade path for an IEM that can soundstage better than this.


----------



## baskingshark

7Lions said:


> Tried the Moondrop Starfield/Aria, Final Audio A4000, Fiio FH3, Tin T2, KZ ZAX/ZS10PRO and found all of them lacking in terms of soundstage. I know it's out of budget but if you ever decide to upgrade in the future check out the Fiio FD5, it's the first IEM I tried that soundstages like a headphone. I thank this reviewer for turning me on to them and now I'm hooked and wondering what's my next upgrade path for an IEM that can soundstage better than this.



If u like soundstage, maybe u can read about earbuds. They are superior to IEMs in terms of soundstage, IEMs sound kind of in your head, and earbuds are closer to open backed headphones. Though this is a double edged sword as most earbuds are weak in isolation and hence subbass, when compared to IEMs.

Earbuds are another rabbithole though, but they tend to be relatively cheaper than IEMs. You can ask the folks more in the earbud thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/



As for IEMs with good soundstage, I've not tried the FD5, but the TRI I3 has superb 3d Soundstage approaching some earbuds. It is a weird 1DD + 1 planar + 1 BA setup, but is quite coherently tuned, U shaped with above average technicalities. The planar component does require some amping, it sounds meh when underpowered. But when amped, the mids are really lush and soundstage is huge, something to consider if on sale.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Ye2002 said:


> Hey Guys! I have a budget of about $100, and I wonder what you guys opinion on what I should purchase. I've looked at the Aria which is highly recommended. But am wondering what else could be good, I want an iem with good comfort and fit a wide soundstage and good for hip hop and occasionally vocal oriented music. I've fallen over tough times as of late and figured listening to music would cheer me up. Thanks in advance 👍


I think Tanchijm Tanya is a good option considering it is open back and follows Harman Target curve. You can also check BL03 and Tennmak Trio I personally use Trio for hip-hop.


----------



## r31ya

If you want soundstage, Tanchijm Tanya might not be the best one in terms of size but the fact that its an open back, it have airiness or decent space between instrument.
Other than that, you may wanna try old KZ ZS7 who also semi open back and old TRN Tequila who also semi open back with decent vocal.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Jun 5, 2021)

Ye2002 said:


> Hey Guys! I have a budget of about $100, and I wonder what you guys opinion on what I should purchase. I've looked at the Aria which is highly recommended. But am wondering what else could be good, I want an iem with good comfort and fit a wide soundstage and good for hip hop and occasionally vocal oriented music. I've fallen over tough times as of late and figured listening to music would cheer me up. Thanks in advance 👍


Obviously, millions of RECs out there, it's all about the preference. 

I'll recommend Fiio FH3 & Ibasso IT00. They fell into $100 and $50 category during sales. Both look aesthetic pleasing, great built, and that little bit of added warmth might just able to cheer u up!  💪


----------



## SenyorC

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I think Tanchijm Tanya is a good option considering it is open back and follows Harman Target curve. You can also check BL03 and Tennmak Trio I personally use Trio for hip-hop.


Is the Tanya actually open back though?

I am trying it at the moment and also thought it was open back but covering the vent (on the back) doesn't make any changes to the sound.


----------



## SenyorC

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Ye2002

Okay I think I'm set on the I'll have to save a bit longer for the LZ A7 and will also purchase the Tanchjim Tanya as a beater and to use in between and use that in-between getting A7, really excited for both of them honestly. It will take me a little bit to save for the A7 but i think this should be a great beginner setup!


----------



## r31ya (Jun 6, 2021)

SenyorC said:


> Is the Tanya actually open back though?
> 
> I am trying it at the moment and also thought it was open back but covering the vent (on the back) doesn't make any changes to the sound.


If it like KZ ZAX, its maybe a tight mesh.
Other than giving instrument a bit air there will be very minor change on sound when you covers the mesh.

That or the Tanya sound stage tuning is better than KZs i use to listen causing me to think its an open back. I'm not that well versed in audio so I'm not sure on what makes me like Tanya. Its a bit different with the usual (old) KZ. The positioning, layering, and the sense of depth in sound is beyond what i expect from a single 7mm DD sold for $25.

One review notes that Tanya have exceptional lush and naturals mids with timbre that may edged out Blon-Bl03. Truth to be told, I'm not sure on what that means.
But vocal IS good. if i have to describe, its full and complete sounding, So this is what lush and natural sounds like?

Seriously, if this thing came with detachable cable, this will be a must buy for me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I keep seeing the *KBEAR KS1* being praise on social media...but im post trauma about how i dislike the KS2....but again, its an hybrid and KS1 is single DD so....

Ar they that good???
 or is it similar warm safe tuning as Ibasso IT00 or Final E3K??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 6, 2021)

*--KBEAR NEON INSERTION FIT SOUND COMPARISONS--*
_You know, i was EXTREMELY reluctant to try deep insertion, thinking to be closed minded and don't even try it...but i'm glad i di otherwise i would have never known how good the NEON can sound. Another observation, is that these benefit good amping, which is surprise to say the least! I wanna thank Ben Powell for harassing me to try this, because he is utterly right. PS: Be cautious about how deep you insert them...its really about finding seal deep in there...hard to explain, but it seem there a second solid part in ear canal and you know it when you go there...don't go further!(lol...man...im not an ORL).




_

*SHALLOW With SILICONE Eartips (KZstarlines)(#2 fav):
Very big wide-tall holographic soundstage, vocal are open but not super transparent and bit recessed/ layers floats in spacial cue and imaging is precise but not crisp and analytical/ treble is dryer-shoutier/ overall sound is notably less clean and organic than Deep Fit

SHALLOW With FOAM Eartips (#3):
Clear but a bit dry and distant sound/ imaging doesnt have lot of spacing, neither lot of air, its more like a wall paper in front of you than a room where you can ''look'' everywhere/ not very open or big soundstage/ definition lack edge/ bass lack body and weight, as well as good separation/ micro details are lean/ vocal-mids are well centered but neither very open or transparent

DEEP INSERTION With Final E tips (#1 fav):
Cleaner way cleaner sound/ we finally can see silence betwenn instrument/ Imaging is extremely holographic with airy layering and precise spacial cue/ bass is more punchy-thigh decay, round, controlled/ clarity is out of this world and very open/ soundstage is notably wider ,taller, deeper/ treble deliver higher level of details yet is delicate/ highs doesnt seem rolled of and have more sparkle-decay/ vocal are wide, fowards, transparent.
Simply put, this is the ONLY way to get full Ety'ish sound experience which is without a doubt at next level in term of resolution, attack snap-speed, imaging, clarity, vivid snappy dynamic, organic transparent timbre*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ye2002 said:


> Okay will definitely check out some video reviews money is tight but I still want to get the best iem, honestly just want to forget about things with music. Right now I've been looking at going a bit over budget with starseas, arias or maybe fh3. But I'll check out the e3000 and at 49 AUD I was thinking I could get 2 iems would fit in my budget. Instead of one more expensive one. They do look great for comfort the e3000. Will do some research today thanks for the help I appreciate it.


IMO, FH3 doesn't have either big soundstage or big bass (at least, for rap, cause indeed the bass is boosted a bit, L shape way). Its a very good iem, near analytical, crisp imaging and lot of details and sound layers to dive in...but a little compressed and intimate in presentation.

E3000 is ultra warm iem, bass is slow, resolution is dark.

*BQEYZ KC2* (hybrid 1DD+2BA) might be a good choice, thick thumpy bass+fowards vocal

*FIIO FD1 *(1DD) is very underrated, and perfect for rap, thick rumbly bass, clear rich mids and vocal, not best imaging-separation but cohesive and lush musical tuning to my ears

*KBear KB04* too is underatted, bright but not harsh V shape, good transparency, bit less fowards vocal than those 2 above. im more impress by the DD in KB04 than the BA.

All in all, it depends of type of tonality-timbre your afound off....any example of IEM you like in the past??


----------



## lucasbatista2408

what would be an upgrade or sidegrade to TRI Starsea? i've got mine and i'm really in love with it.


----------



## jiddu (Jun 6, 2021)

Not Chi-Fi, it's AKG, but I've been buying these off Amazon every time I ruined a set, sub $20 every time:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08431V1JG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_9og1AtDb9ytmU

IMO, for the price they are incredible.  They normally come with Samsung phones (maybe not anymore not sure), I think AKG used the opportunity to market themselves and packaged an awesome sounding iem.  Can't buy them in stores but some are selling surplus on Amazon.  No fancy box, just a dime bag, some silicones and great earphones lol.

Beware fakes and stuff on Amazon obviously.  The ones from this specific seller are good I only buy there, can't speak for others


----------



## JEHL

So aftet a bit of searching of Amazon I wonder. Was the EO-IG955 hit even harder than the MH5 in terms of counterfeit production.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jiddu said:


> Not Chi-Fi, it's AKG, but I've been buying these off Amazon every time I ruined a set, sub $20 every time:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08431V1JG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_9og1AtDb9ytmU
> 
> ...


Yes, they got praised near as much as Sony MH750 some time ago..but I only do a very brief listen to a friend pair...well balanced warmish w shape signature...its all i remember...

What do you like the most about their sound mate?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

jiddu said:


> Not Chi-Fi, it's AKG, but I've been buying these off Amazon every time I ruined a set, sub $20 every time:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08431V1JG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_9og1AtDb9ytmU
> 
> ...


These are available on eBay from anywhere to $3 to $20. In fact for $20 there is a 10 pcs wholesale lot available as well. This seller probably has got a bunch from one of those eBay sellers and is selling after a huge markup that without any guarantee of being the genuine piece. I'd say take a gamble on eBay as $3-4 won't hurt much if you get a lemon.


----------



## Ye2002

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> IMO, FH3 doesn't have either big soundstage or big bass (at least, for rap, cause indeed the bass is boosted a bit, L shape way). Its a very good iem, near analytical, crisp imaging and lot of details and sound layers to dive in...but a little compressed and intimate in presentation.
> 
> E3000 is ultra warm iem, bass is slow, resolution is dark.
> 
> ...


I ended up purchasing the Tanchjim Tanya with an eBay coupon which made it cost $6. I've also upped my budget to $300, iems I've had in the past have been sound magic e80 which was decently good, Blon bl 03 which was great hated the fit unfortunately, and the Tin T2 plus which were my favourite. I don't have any iems anymore so looking to get some again. My criteria is iem being comfortable have a wide soundstage and excels at hip hop, vocals and being good for movies.


----------



## SenyorC

r31ya said:


> If it like KZ ZAX, its maybe a tight mesh.
> Other than giving instrument a bit air there will be very minor change on sound when you covers the mesh.
> 
> That or the Tanya sound stage tuning is better than KZs i use to listen causing me to think its an open back. I'm not that well versed in audio so I'm not sure on what makes me like Tanya. Its a bit different with the usual (old) KZ. The positioning, layering, and the sense of depth in sound is beyond what i expect from a single 7mm DD sold for $25.
> ...


It certainly does a have a wider than average soundstage for a budget IEM but I think the mesh is just aesthetics (I could be wrong). The only vent seems to be the one on the bottom of the nozzle.

I am also impressed by how much bass it can put out for a 7mm driver. It does struggle a little if too much subbass/bass is thrown at it but it's still impressive for such a small iem.


----------



## jiddu

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> These are available on eBay from anywhere to $3 to $20. In fact for $20 there is a 10 pcs wholesale lot available as well. This seller probably has got a bunch from one of those eBay sellers and is selling after a huge markup that without any guarantee of being the genuine piece. I'd say take a gamble on eBay as $3-4 won't hurt much if you get a lemon.


Makes sense.  At $18 I didn't really care to hunt around but if the $14 makes a big difference it is worth it for sure.

I'll say this, if they're knockoffs they're high quality knockoffs, compared to the ones that came with my phone they were indistinguishable so I stuck with the one seller.


----------



## JEHL

I also found what looks like an AKG EO-IG955 in a local smartphone store for L500 which I believe converts to somewhere around $23.

Wonder what are the chances of it being genuine or at the very least a reverse engineered counterfeit (for lack of a better name).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 6, 2021)

Ye2002 said:


> I ended up purchasing the Tanchjim Tanya with an eBay coupon which made it cost $6. I've also upped my budget to $300, iems I've had in the past have been sound magic e80 which was decently good, Blon bl 03 which was great hated the fit unfortunately, and the Tin T2 plus which were my favourite. I don't have any iems anymore so looking to get some again. My criteria is iem being comfortable have a wide soundstage and excels at hip hop, vocals and being good for movies.


OK, then it seem like you prioritize tonality over (to some extend) straight-up technicalities. Fit suck of BL03, for my ears, BL05-S is even worst. Dunno what type of ears model they have, its not universal for sure.

T2+ are very good, well balanced, timbre is natural enough, not crispest imaging and some treble roll-off but above average nonetheless. Tanya seem great, which is why i get a pair but still wait for it to arrive.

In T2+ tonal approach, and comfort (yes, great design fit too), hum, the Jasper is still there but not as mid centric as T2+...and pricey but i answer to other thread about this...

Perhaps ARIA has great potential. Didnt have test them yet, still on the way.

I still love Moondrop Starfield and can find some (upgrade) similarities with T2+, with a bigger soundstage, bit more airy and bassy sound, and vocal with more extracted presence...but it seem its like a 70%hate-30%love affair from users.

I'm still very confident Audiosense T800 might be your escape drug...if well fitted with right eartips and a source with low output impedance.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> T2+ are very good, well balanced, timbre is natural enough, not crispest imaging and some treble roll-off but above average nonetheless. Tanya seem great, which is why i get a pair but still wait for it to arrive.
> 
> In T2+ tonal approach, and comfort (yes, great design fit too), hum, the Jasper is still there but not as mid centric as T2+...and pricey but i answer to other thread about this...


Few months ago, i ask several reviewer on youtube of their recommendation in CCA CKX price range,
i forgot but around three of them replied and recommend the Tin T2+ for its balanced and natural sound.

I wonder, whether the incoming Aria (albeit a bit pricier) will shake that throne.


----------



## JEHL

Possibly not as related as I think, but I remember Joshua Valour saying something to the effect of having to spend at least 300$ to get loudspeakers that sound as good as the BLON BL-03 in the review of said IEM.

I remember a wikipedia article stating somewhere among the lines of being easier to achieve accurate treble response in loudspeakers while bass response is easier on headgear. This one had one huge Citation Needed slapped at end. So id like to see other opinions on this matter. 

Asking out of interest to DIY a home theater. 

Maybe someone here owns a Neumi BS5 or any other sub $100 loudspeaker.

To budget loudspeakers really get destroyed by budget headgear like he implies?


----------



## r31ya (Jun 6, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Possibly not as related as I think, but I remember Joshua Valour saying something to the effect of having to spend at least 300$ to get loudspeakers that sound as good as the BLON BL-03 in the review of said IEM.
> 
> I remember a wikipedia article stating somewhere among the lines of being easier to achieve accurate treble response in loudspeakers while bass response is easier on headgear. This one had one huge Citation Needed slapped at end. So id like to see other opinions on this matter.
> 
> ...


Depend on your priority or wants.
But its not exactly "destroyed" speaker world per se but Speaker at certain quality set-up will understandably more pricier than iem sets in the same sound quality.
I remember a month ago BGGAR as he listed his Headphoine tiers, he noticed that in the same price range especially in low-fi and mid-fi, you'll get much better sound in IEMs than Headphone.  
Things like soundstage or optimal positioning will be nearly all-in-one in IEMs (at most tip rolling and cable swap) but its much more complicated and pricier process in Speaker set-up.

---

Here's more of tech upgrade vids, but it covers all the complication on speaker set-ups.

All in all, if you have cash to throw a really good speaker setup. The experience on listening to it together with friends and family is not something that IEMs could replicate.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> Few months ago, i ask several reviewer on youtube of their recommendation in CCA CKX price range,
> i forgot but around three of them replied and recommend the Tin T2+ for its balanced and natural sound.
> 
> I wonder, whether the incoming Aria (albeit a bit pricier) will shake that throne.


i wonder too mate...my guess is: cleaner airier sparklier....with bigger soundstage and better imaging i wish. 
Not only reviewer love them, consumers too...on NBBA at least. Good sign IMO!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 6, 2021)

JEHL said:


> Possibly not as related as I think, but I remember Joshua Valour saying something to the effect of having to spend at least 300$ to get loudspeakers that sound as good as the BLON BL-03 in the review of said IEM.
> 
> I remember a wikipedia article stating somewhere among the lines of being easier to achieve accurate treble response in loudspeakers while bass response is easier on headgear. This one had one huge Citation Needed slapped at end. So id like to see other opinions on this matter.
> 
> ...


wthat t f with comparing iem and speakers thats odd....and if your wise, you get TOTL vintage speakers for 50$.

Go VINTAGE BRO VINTAAAAGE! (for low budget-minded)


----------



## PhonoPhi

r31ya said:


> Few months ago, i ask several reviewer on youtube of their recommendation in CCA CKX price range,
> i forgot but around three of them replied and recommend the Tin T2+ for its balanced and natural sound.
> 
> I wonder, whether the incoming Aria (albeit a bit pricier) will shake that throne.


I got Aria recently, so I can offer few thoughts and comparisons.

Aria is beautifully made, the fit is one of the most comfortable, if not the most (the trade off is a relative lack of isolation for me).

The sound is nice and competent. It could be outright boring though, if not for some peaks at 7-8 and 15 kHz that makes Aria a bit more sparkly to my ears. Bass is tight and nice.

So a very good all-arounder.
Yet in some fun/uniqueness, Aria was no match to TRI I3 and my modified ASX to my preference.
ZAX also wins for me (minus the bass).
Even Blon 03, while not nearly as resolving and closely bass competent, offer its unique "organic" timbre, so I may likely reach more for Blon than Aria.

Then, even if not my cup of tea, is Aria competent and great for $80 - absolutely! Aria was made to be a pleasing not offensive IEM - its main strength and some limitation.


----------



## r31ya

PhonoPhi said:


> The sound is nice and competent. It could be outright boring though, if not for some peaks at 7-8 and 15 kHz that makes Aria a bit more sparkly to my ears. Bass is tight and nice.
> So a very good all-arounder.
> Yet in some fun/uniqueness, Aria was no match to TRI I3 and my modified ASX to my preference.


This reminds me when the shop i goes to offers me to listen to mid-fi relaxed open back headphone Khastadio OS-01 (retuned Brainwavs apparently) something.
_"This is awesome" _he said,
Then i (who at the time used to KZ sig) tried it and...
_"huh? the bass doesn't have enough slam or rumble, the treble is not that sparkly, mids are ok i guess... Not sure why this is awesome"_
Well, even Grado have more character that that headphone. It sincerely lack the "fun" aspect. But apparently its neutral and natural sounding.
Anyhow it cause me to try to understand the seller taste, so i will know if he said A, it might be B for me.


----------



## PhonoPhi

r31ya said:


> This reminds me when the shop i goes to offers me to listen to mid-fi relaxed open back headphone Khastadio OS-01 (retuned Brainwavs apparently) something.
> _"This is awesome" _he said,
> Then i (who at the time used to KZ sig) tried it and...
> _"huh? the bass doesn't have enough slam or rumble, the treble is not that sparkly, mids are ok i guess... Not sure why this is awesome"_
> ...


A very good point.
Surely, subjective preferences and habits and then also sources are an important factor.

Then, exactly, my main motivation (and exxuse) getting Aria and TRI I3 was to expand horizons and to compare.
With I3, I learned that I am not so much treble-centric, just the resolution is important. I3 became a great addition to my collection - the stage, bass extension and good glimse on planar capable smoothness are unique and enjoyable to me.

With Aria, I did spend few days and confirmed that Harman tuning is not for me at a reasonable cost


----------



## JEHL

r31ya said:


> Depend on your priority or wants.
> But its not exactly "destroyed" speaker world per se but Speaker at certain quality set-up will understandably more pricier than iem sets in the same sound quality.
> I remember a month ago BGGAR as he listed his Headphoine tiers, he noticed that in the same price range especially in low-fi and mid-fi, you'll get much better sound in IEMs than Headphone.
> Things like soundstage or optimal positioning will be nearly all-in-one in IEMs (at most tip rolling and cable swap) but its much more complicated and pricier process in Speaker set-up.
> ...



I wonder if the 2 most important points I can take from this is that.

Since my living room appears to be only marginally larger than James' it's safe to assume I can get away with bookshelf speakers.

He needs a subwoofer anyway, so he got the SVS SB-2000 Pro. To which is probably worth mentioning I can feel (or hear?) as low as 13Hz on the BLON BL-03 if any information lies there. Cranking the volume up has yielded information from as low as 4Hz but this isn't practical most likely. So again I'm not sure where the BL-03's reputation for non existent subbass come from, horrible fit notwithstanding.You'd think reviewers would make 100% sure to double check their ears for airtight seal before drawing a conclusion, but that's too much to ask apparently.

I was thinking something among the lines of ordering a pair of Dayton Audio DAEX25VT-4 or some variant of and hang them in ceiling tiles facing a wall powered by a Kinter K2020A+ limited edition (because who knows were regular edition went). At least I think this is a cheap enough setup that's worth the shot. 

The subwofer however. IS A NIGHTMARE. To my understanding according to a certain video about infrasounds, it seems that the magic number for an awesome home theater experience is 19Hz, which happens to be eyeball resonance frequency.

I guess one possibility is the DCS385-4 also from Dayton Audio in a 310l internal volume cabinet with a 4in diameter 6in long port which tunes it to 18Hz or so... Those are the results WinISD throws anyway.

I guess the other is test my luck finding a used subwoofer, preferably a powered subwoofer, or at least sold alongside the amplifier. I'd imagine I'm trying to find the needle in the haystack in this option.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Not exactly sub-100$, but not near either. And sure a good value if you into near analytical L shape sound signature. In fact, apart from bass, FH3 is near as good as FH7. Concept of musicality being subjective, some might even prefer the colder more detailed sound of FH3 IMO
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-fh3.24543/reviews#review-26022


----------



## IEMbiker

PhonoPhi said:


> A very good point.
> Surely, subjective preferences and habits and then also sources are an important factor.
> 
> Then, exactly, my main motivation (and exxuse) getting Aria and TRI I3 was to expand horizons and to compare.
> ...


I think you will like the rewire 29689 ASX even more. If you have time to open up the shell and rewire it, is really worth a try.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Jun 7, 2021)

*TANCHJIM TANYA in my ears since 2hours. 
These arent bad AT ALL. But will please those that favorise smooth tonality over fowards technicalties IMO (oh, and all those Harman target fanboi perhaps)*




*Indeed these are source dependant, so we will read some conflictual impression. But they sound only bad on Ibasso DX90 and Xduoo X20 for now (thin, brightish, restrain in dynamic weight). With SMSL SU9-SH9 they are a their top, but with something like Audirect BEAM2 and Tempotec HD PRO they are great. To stay budget i will only share impressions with HD PRO here.

So indeed, these are Harman tuned (warmed W shape with emphasis in sub-mid-mid treble and not sharp peak) and can be compared in tonal balance with Final E4000, Moondrop Stafield or Sony MH750.

PRESENCE: Sub bass and mids, especially vocal, are the most upfront, they have appealing hint of warmth in timbre. Female vocal sound great, full bodied and in front stage.

TREBLE is a bit roll off on top, but not dull at all, and still have hint of sparkle so its a versatile presentation that favorise body and weight. Percussions can seem a bit overly in the back ground sometime, so for those searching super sharp articulate snappy highs with lot of air in separation, the TANYA isnt that. Its more talented in cohesive well layered macro-resolution than well define and focused micro-resolution.

MIDS are very natural, full bodied, violin sound excellent without abrasive bite-lush, dense, bodied; even electric guitar is enjoyable, tough not ultra textured which is a plus for less fatigue.

BASS is were polemic will happen IMO, its very light in kick drum impact, but not in slam or boosted sub extension. Some track its very welcome (Jazz, slow soul r&b) other not so much (fast electronic, fast rock). Separation is just average here and the bleed on high bass lower mids warm this part of spectrum.

IMAGING is great in layers, as if specific section in low-mids-highs are better extracted than other, giving a rich hologaphic sound with impressive density in transparency.

SOUNDSTAGE (with right eartips) is good, not mind blowing due to lack of deeness and clear air in separation-spatialisation.

TANYA is a really well tuned IEM, no doubt, an i need to do direct comparison with Starfield....cause well, it might have a big drop in my favorising!!

*

---------
First thing i do is testing some eartips, I conclude KZ Starlines is the one that open the sound properly and permit a very impressive layering-imaging. What for 20$ these seem great. They remind me a bit brighter version of starfield with better (yep) imaging). Will share some impressions after at least an hour of listen!!
As well ,these are quite SMALL, a plus IMO and the PACKAGING is freaking generous for the price...it even include 10 pairs of nice mesh (this make me irrationally happy to have new mesh to play with lol)
Seem like a Crazy BARGAIN if you ask me, all this for 20$. Respect TANCHJIM.

*SIDENOTES:*
_These aren't easy to drive and tremendously benefit from both good amping and good DAC, which is a bit of oxymoron for an IEM in this price range. As noted above, Eartips will notably inflict on final sound rendering, especially imaging-soundstage. T'sound muddy with stock eartips. I try them with Ibasso DX90 and didnt like the result. With SMSL SU9DAC+SH-9 AMP they do blow my mind but still ahve slight drawback, like in bass kick definition cause of U shape approache to bass (more sub-mid presence), so acoustic bass in jazz sound great but slap bass will must likely lack bite._


----------



## Ye2002

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *TANCHJIM TANYA in my ears since 2hours.
> These arent bad AT ALL. But will please those that favorise smooth tonality over fowards technicalties IMO (oh, and all those Harman target fanboi perhaps)*
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome can't wait for mine to arrive I had got them for about $5 USD because of an eBay targeted coupon! Honestly a robbery at the price with the praise it gets and the accessories are really generous!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ye2002 said:


> Awesome can't wait for mine to arrive I had got them for about $5 USD because of an eBay targeted coupon! Honestly a robbery at the price with the praise it gets and the accessories are really generous!


Lol what 5 boxes?.....your lucky man! 
Indeed crazy packaging accessories, those 10Xfilters are nice too and i will use them on a lot of IEM.

Tonality wise i love them alot.


----------



## Malfunkt

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> SO, i dont know if you heard the ''urban legend'' that create some polemic in geek audio group, but a rumor stating both HZSOUND MIRROR AND BLON BL05S USE VERY SAME DYNAMIC DRIVERS spread...so i was obsessed to know if its true so i got my hand on BL05S after they try to hype them...
> 
> When i give them a listen I have similar yuck face to when I listen to the first BL05. Timbre was just wrong and harsh. Attack fowards-shouty. And then a let them burrn in...pretty certain they arent same drivers AT ALL.
> 
> ...


Well. Doesn’t sound like you got on too well with the BL-05S. I’ve been scouring reviews and some have said it has traded blows with the Heart Mirror.
I absolutely love the tuning on the 05S, it straddles the line between vivid and lifelike.

but I think I’m going to pull the trigger on the Heart Mirror in part because of your comments on them but also if it is significantly  better than the 05S then I feel I may have just finally unlocked my personal G-spot for target curve. Even if it is just more refined I’m good with that. I can see the 05s bass emphasis being too much for reference sound quality but it is enjoyable.


----------



## Canabuc

Love the Aria. Such well rounded tuning. Works well for all genres.

Kbear Ks1 are fun for bass heavy sound.

What would be a complement for not too much $ to get a different sound maybe something much more detailed?


----------



## fonkepala

Canabuc said:


> Love the Aria. Such well rounded tuning. Works well for all genres.
> 
> Kbear Ks1 are fun for bass heavy sound.
> 
> What would be a complement for not too much $ to get a different sound maybe something much more detailed?



Aria 1 or Aria 2?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Malfunkt said:


> Well. Doesn’t sound like you got on too well with the BL-05S. I’ve been scouring reviews and some have said it has traded blows with the Heart Mirror.
> I absolutely love the tuning on the 05S, it straddles the line between vivid and lifelike.
> 
> but I think I’m going to pull the trigger on the Heart Mirror in part because of your comments on them but also if it is significantly  better than the 05S then I feel I may have just finally unlocked my personal G-spot for target curve. Even if it is just more refined I’m good with that. I can see the 05s bass emphasis being too much for reference sound quality but it is enjoyable.


It sure is my sub-100$ IEM G-spot too lol
I mean...it dont even belong in this price range, too technically mind-blowing for that!

It seem HZ just begin to be notice by other audio groups....so now the concern is: will it go up in price or be out of stock?

I will try to give more chance to BL05S...did burn in change anything???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

fonkepala said:


> Aria 1 or Aria 2?


yeah...whats up with that i just notice....their really 2 version?? with very different tuning??

Not a fan of confusing models change like that tbh


----------



## G777 (Jun 9, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah...whats up with that i just notice....their really 2 version?? with very different tuning??
> 
> Not a fan of confusing models change like that tbh


There was a completely different IEM by Moondrop also called Aria, which was discontinued a couple years ago (it looked like the Crescent).

Safe to assume that 'Moondrop Aria' refers to the current model as I don't think many people have the older one.


----------



## fonkepala

G777 said:


> There was a completely different IEM by Moondrop also called Aria, which was discontinued a couple years ago (it looked like the Crescent).
> 
> Safe to assume that 'Moondrop Aria' refers to the current model as I don't think many people have the older one.


Darn. Talk about being confusing. Hopefully when buying people will get the right one.


----------



## gdv brisbane

fonkepala said:


> Darn. Talk about being confusing. Hopefully when buying people will get the right one.


You really don't need to worry. The original Aria hasn't been available for years. If you're buying a Moondrop Aria in 2021 then you're getting the new one - and you will not be disappointed with the sound and the whole package.


----------



## Malfunkt

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> It sure is my sub-100$ IEM G-spot too lol
> I mean...it dont even belong in this price range, too technically mind-blowing for that!
> 
> It seem HZ just begin to be notice by other audio groups....so now the concern is: will it go up in price or be out of stock?
> ...


It is possible burn-in impacted its sound. I also have a very nice NiceHCK 16 Core cable on it, but the biggest impact was using some Sony hybrid tips, as the included weren't large enough to get a seal.

I can see from graphs that the 05S and Heart Mirror graph very closely in mid-though-treble. Still haven't pulled the trigger. Have to finish some work and will reward myself with an iem. 

On the other hand the Blon BL-A8 Prometheus is just a round the corner.. hmm.


----------



## Canabuc

fonkepala said:


> Aria 1 or Aria 2?


The new one.
It  just sounds right. The way I expect the music to sound. I don't find any range of sound frequent dominates.. Very coverage with ample bass without ruining the mids and highs.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a video about the SSR from @MOONDROP 

Good sound. Odd aesthetics. Great comfort. Good cable. Good price too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

G777 said:


> There was a completely different IEM by Moondrop also called Aria, which was discontinued a couple years ago (it looked like the Crescent).
> 
> Safe to assume that 'Moondrop Aria' refers to the current model as I don't think many people have the older one.


Aaaaah...thats LESS confusing then. Not same housing at all...was afraid that they retune same model.

Thus the V2, i understand TX.

Very eager to try them...surely very soon!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Malfunkt said:


> It is possible burn-in impacted its sound. I also have a very nice NiceHCK 16 Core cable on it, but the biggest impact was using some Sony hybrid tips, as the included weren't large enough to get a seal.
> 
> I can see from graphs that the 05S and Heart Mirror graph very closely in mid-though-treble. Still haven't pulled the trigger. Have to finish some work and will reward myself with an iem.
> 
> On the other hand the Blon BL-A8 Prometheus is just a round the corner.. hmm.



Yes these *super-sci-FI-exotic-looking-BL-A8-Prometheus*, im suppose to be among the first to receive a pair. In fact, whole ''NBBA ChiFi Seekers'' team should receive a pair...I will share impressions on this thread as well as soon as in my ears.

My instinct tell me it cant even touch the HZ....but thats perhaps due to BL Mini being underwhelming...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> I made a video about the SSR from @MOONDROP
> 
> Good sound. Odd aesthetics. Great comfort. Good cable. Good price too



Good odd great good good review mate!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi all.

I'm digging in the forum and in this enormous tread  , there are too much stuff and many outdated, I'm looking for a good on the go iem in the e.50 price range with good solid bass and detailed not fatiguing mids/trebles.
A fun relaxing well sounding iem...(all dream about this?? )
I'm treble sensitive....

I ear every kind of music, from classical/lyrical to punk rock, from blues to EDM/Trance.

To explain my taste about the stuff I've:
Rock Zircon/Liam & Daan Swan nice fun warm sound, not well definend.

Blon bl03 better but I prefear more solid bass and just a little more refined warm mids/high.

Sennheiser Momentum very fun (the best of the bounce) but a little boomy, more refined details and could be perfect.

TRN V90 on the way........

In my radar by price:
NiceHCK DB3
CCA C10
TANCHJIM Cora Macaron
FINAL E3000
IBasso IT00


Any experience or suggestions?


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm digging in the forum and in this enormous tread  , there are too much stuff and many outdated, I'm looking for a good on the go iem in the e.50 price range with good solid bass and detailed not fatiguing mids/trebles.
> A fun relaxing well sounding iem...(all dream about this?? )
> ...



What source are you using?


These are my suggestions for treble sensitive folk who like warm sound signature:

*Final E3000* - it is L shaped, big midbass and rolled off highs, in fact treble is dark. It needs amping. It has a crap noodle thin microphonic non detachable cable though, and the isolation is subpar, so I don't recommend it for outdoor use. It has great layering and imaging and soundstage. Midbass is slow and nebulous though, but this set is for treble sensitive folk for sure.

*Tanchjim Tanya* - harmanish set, excellent timbre and tonality. Also needs amping, but not as power hungry as Final E3000. It has a non detachable cable, but the cable is not as microphonic/thin and has a strain relief unlike Final E3000. It has better timbre than Final E3000, I find this set very smooth and analoguish. Final E3000 when amped beats the Tanya in technicalities though.

*iBasso IT00* - U shaped set, big subbass, rolled off higher treble. Above average technical performance, but has driver flex, which can be a dealbreaker for some. Doesn't require amping, when compared with the 2 sets above. And also has better isolation and has detachable cable, unlike the other 2 above.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 16, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> What source are you using?
> 
> 
> These are my suggestions for treble sensitive folk who like warm sound signature:
> ...


Thank's baskingshark very nice replay!! 👍

On the way I use my Xiaomi Mi9 light with Extreme music app (internal dac enahancer) and an equaliser/bass/volume enhancer at once, if needed eSync portable ampli 16-300 ohm, It works well with headphone but has an annoing blow with earphone, probably a problem with too low impedance.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's baskingshark very nice replay!! 👍
> 
> On the way I use my Xiaomi Mi9 light with Extreme music app (internal dac enahancer) and an equaliser/bass/volume enhancer at once, if needed eSync portable ampli 16-300 ohm, It works well with headphone but has an annoing blow with earphone, probably a problem with too low impedance.



If u are getting hiss with your amp, it may be due to the IEM having too high sensitivity (not so much the impedance).

U can get an impedance adapter or inline volume controller and this can fix the hiss, or just get a better amp/dongle. $30 USD or so can get you quite good dongles nowadays. Of the options above, I think the Final E3000 has lowish sensitivity at 100 dB/mW, so maybe it will not hiss that badly compared to the others.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank's again! 😁

Which dongle you suggest from your experience in that price range?






I've find this looks nice.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's again! 😁
> 
> Which dongle you suggest from your experience in that price range?



Try the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. I bought 2 sets, I got them at $27 USD during Aliexpress sales (I think there's one big sale next week).

It has a neutralish sound signature, very low output impedance and good technicalities. Volume controller, no hiss, no heating up. By default it will automatically adjust the output power depending on the impedance of the connected IEM, but most of us who use it upgraded the firmware to a BHD firmware (this doubles the output) or we connect a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter to trick the Sonata HD Pro to output at the maximum 2V. It can drive most IEMs, maybe except planars and very low sensitivity stuff.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 16, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Try the Tempotec Sonata HD Pro. I bought 2 sets, I got them at $27 USD during Aliexpress sales (I think there's one big sale next week).
> 
> It has a neutralish sound signature, very low output impedance and good technicalities. Volume controller, no hiss, no heating up. By default it will automatically adjust the output power depending on the impedance of the connected IEM, but most of us who use it upgraded the firmware to a BHD firmware (this doubles the output) or we connect a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm adapter to trick the Sonata HD Pro to output at the maximum 2V. It can drive most IEMs, maybe except planars and very low sensitivity stuff.


I've find It at e. 37/40 very nice.

The one i've posted has similar spec, but look more bass enhancer.

It's also possible rooting Qualcomm phone and use apps to enable the full audio Dac performance.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm digging in the forum and in this enormous tread  , there are too much stuff and many outdated, I'm looking for a good on the go iem in the e.50 price range with good solid bass and detailed not fatiguing mids/trebles.
> A fun relaxing well sounding iem...(all dream about this?? )
> ...


+1 for Tanya

I would add BQEYZ KB100 (neutral to mid centric with slight bass boost and rolled off upper treble. smooth with good imaging and details) KC2 is similar but with more agressive upper mids and treble.

Final E1000 too. good all arounder. Like E3000 with less bass. Rather flat sounding but with natural timbre.

Rock Obsidian have been praise as a warm capable IEM but i personally didnt heard them. Might worth a check cause so cheap.

Moondrop SSP might worth a check as well. Warm mids centric. I really love the vocal of those.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 16, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> +1 for Tanya
> 
> I would add BQEYZ KB100 (neutral to mid centric with slight bass boost and rolled off upper treble. smooth with good imaging and details) KC2 is similar but with more agressive upper mids and treble.
> 
> ...


Thank's NymPhonomaniacs.

All natural sounding earphone!

I was interest in the KB Ear KS2, Bqeyz Kc2 and E1000/2000...but was afraid they lacks in bass frequency and are a little to open in high, but this could not be a great problem if them shows good quality overall tone.

Moondrop SSP could need good power to be drive and maybe don't have enough bass for my taste?

I like deep solid bass but....

Am I asking to much in this price range?😁


----------



## fonkepala

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's again! 😁
> 
> Which dongle you suggest from your experience in that price range?
> 
> ...



Refer here for some #donglemadness: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/40-...ted-and-ranked-subjective-impressions.958216/


----------



## Lobarkaine

fonkepala said:


> Refer here for some #donglemadness: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/40-...ted-and-ranked-subjective-impressions.958216/


Thank's a lot! 👍👍


----------



## Min2

Lobarkaine said:


> Moondrop SSP could need good power to be drive and maybe don't have enough bass for my taste?


SSP are warm, power hungry. For Moondrop those are quite bassy, but the bass is not controlled and lacks sub-bass depth. 
I'm bad at explaining sound, hope it makes sense.
If you are interested in bass, sub-bass and don't care about mids then check out Tripowin TC01.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Min2 said:


> SSP are warm, power hungry. For Moondrop those are quite bassy, but the bass is not controlled and lacks sub-bass depth.
> I'm bad at explaining sound, hope it makes sense.
> If you are interested in bass, sub-bass and don't care about mids then check out Tripowin TC01.


Thank's Min2 I've perfectly understud what you mean  

I'll get a look ti the Tripowin TC01 👍

If It could have a sense, speaking about headphone I find neutral the AKG AK371 (very deep sub-bass) and Alessandro MS1 (lovely open), the Audiotechnica M50x V shaped monitor good bass just a little fatiguing high, but when I wanna fun my choise are Philips Fidelio X2hr or Meze 99 Classic. 😉😁


----------



## Min2

Lobarkaine said:


> If It could have a sense, speaking about headphone I find neutral the AKG AK371 (very deep sub-bass) and Alessandro MS1 (lovely open), the Audiotechnica M50x V shaped monitor good bass just a little fatiguing high, but when I wanna fun my choise are Philips Fidelio X2hr or Meze 99 Classic. 😉😁


Well, tc01's upper mids are too hot for me to actually listen to any vocal music. Soundstage is good though, highs are airy and bass goes deep. 
Tonally I prefer SSP over tc01. SSP are not fatiguing and great if you need music as a background rather than a thoughtful listening. 
If k371's bass is enough for you, maybe SSP's would be too. But SSP is less neutral, than k361/371, bass is muddier, highs are toned down and soundstage is narrower.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Min2 said:


> Well, tc01's upper mids are too hot for me to actually listen to any vocal music. Soundstage is good though, highs are airy and bass goes deep.
> Tonally I prefer SSP over tc01. SSP are not fatiguing and great if you need music as a background rather than a thoughtful listening.
> If k371's bass is enough for you, maybe SSP's would be too. But SSP is less neutral, than k361/371, bass is muddier, highs are toned down and soundstage is narrower.


I've understud....I've to try the SSP! 😉👍


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's NymPhonomaniacs.
> 
> All natural sounding earphone!
> 
> ...


KC2 have quite hefty Thumpy bass punch, but not an extended bass response so it's thick fast slam. 
KS2 is kinda warm mess to my ears with an uneven timbre.


Its just about how much your sensible to upper mids, cause some complaint about KC2 being perhaps to vocal fowards but i dont find them sibilant. Im confident you will love those, they are a no brainer at 30$ imo

I will go TANYA before SSP any day, sound more open and bass is better separated...bass of Tanya is sub boosted quite a bit. Hum, but like SSP they scale up with amping...in fact TANYA can handle LOTTA power!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

@Lobarkaine  I'd agree with KB100 being an inoffensive IEM. It's very transparent and will reflect what you listen and they don't require amping. You can also try Tin T2+. And, Tanya seems to be a good one as well considering it is getting lots of love from the community.

For dongles, I'd say go for the one which you find most comfortable because most of them are using more or less the same DAC with neutral-ish tuning. Whatever fits your budget and comfort factor would be great. But, yes @OspreyAndy 's thread is like a journal in itself so that's a great starting point.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> @Lobarkaine  I'd agree with KB100 being an inoffensive IEM. It's very transparent and will reflect what you listen and they don't require amping. You can also try Tin T2+. And, Tanya seems to be a good one as well considering it is getting lots of love from the community.
> 
> For dongles, I'd say go for the one which you find most comfortable because most of them are using more or less the same DAC with neutral-ish tuning. Whatever fits your budget and comfort factor would be great. But, yes @OspreyAndy 's thread is like a journal in itself so that's a great starting point.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 16, 2021)

It Is really a pleasure read all your replay, full of passion and competence.

I'm just a little sensibile to the high mids and high treble, for me it's important don't find to much enfasis in the upper regione, but I like clarity and details.
A little roll of in the upper regione help me to long relaxing listening and a moderate enfasis in the mid bass to warm up mids and vocals.
Harmanish warm curve for easy listening.

So...I need a dongle. 
All you have suggested Tania and I'll go for them.
Others choice It00 and KC2.

Thank's a lot to all!

I always learn a lot in this forum. 👍😁


----------



## Barndoor (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyone started to pull together their Ali Summer sale wish list yet?
I'm starting to think that I'm turning into an addict!

Currently only have DD and BA iems, so perhaps time for me to try some other techs.
Maybe, BQEYZ Summer for $116 (or spring 2 $135)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002351172998.html
or possibly the planar Tri i3 before it disappears for $140 (i3 pro version is apparently on the way)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001294023770.html

That being said, I am a sucker for a single DD:
Reecho SG03 ($55) has got good reviews
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002394579812.html
Whizzer Kylin HE01 also had good reviews ($65 - think it might be a banned store this is from, so no link)
Or the HZSound Heart Mirror ($42)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002774457370.html
Not spotted any deals on Moondrop Aria

oh, and the Tri Starsea ($107) seems to get a bit of attention
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001524289463.html


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Barndoor said:


> Anyone started to pull together their Ali Summer sale wish list yet?
> I'm starting to think that I'm turning into an addict!
> 
> Currently only have DD and BA iems, so perhaps time for me to try some other techs.
> ...


Biggest deal I've noticed is TRN BT20s Pro for almost $37 on SA Audio Store and TRN Global Store.

Moondrop Aria has absolutely no discount except AliExpress store wide coupon. That's a bummer but I've seldom seen Moondrop IEMs have a bumper discount.

The banned store has decent deals on many IEMs but since talking about them is restricted. Folks are free to check their AliExpress page.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Has anyone noticed a new lucky bags for the Summer sale? I could only find older lucky bags and nothing new.


----------



## baskingshark

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Has anyone noticed a new lucky bags for the Summer sale? I could only find older lucky bags and nothing new.



Only seen the bqeyz lucky draw so far.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002820135666.html

They term it "lucky draw", but it is probably gonna be unlucky for 90% of people haha. Ie ending up with some uncleared stock like the older K series.

I got burnt the last round with the bqeyz lucky bag, I was one of the 90% ish cases that received the K1 or KB1.

The big hitters like Summer or the Spring series will probably be the minority of sets given in this lucky draw, and this round it is more expensive at $49 compared to their previous lucky bag at $20ish.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Only seen the bqeyz lucky draw so far.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002820135666.html
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. Honestly at $49.99 I'd stay a million miles away from them. Because most of the IEMs listed in that draw are available for a lot less than $50. A cable is no incentive for me to get into that lottery especially if I'm going to win K1 and/or KB1. Or in the best case scenario BQ3/KC2. I'd rather get BQ3 for ~$35 with coupons or KC2 for ~$30 with coupons.

The winners to get Spring or Summer series would truly be 1 in a million. Something that I'd definitely add into my resume if I get it🤣🤣


----------



## Nimweth

KBEAR Neon review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-neon.25202/reviews


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jun 18, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR Neon review:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-neon.25202/reviews


Got mine too!

Note: KBEar Neon was a prize from photo contest event hosted by KBEar, positive bias may affect the impression.





Using same Knowles Full range BA with legendary ER4, with a fraction of the price, does Neon live up to an ER4 beater?

Short answer is they sound different, ER4 is colored Mid-range with dead flat bass and treble with no soundstage or diffusion field whatsoever, which makes monitoring human voice very welcoming, I personally do not like to use ER4 for listening music, becuase bass is lifeless, the sound is reproduced right infront of ear drums, no sound stage makes music very hard to enjoy.
Meanwhile Neon has sound stage, and midrange is “wow! KBEar nailed it! Softears RSV or Dusk tuning” type perfect one especially for female vocal, for male vocal, nah…bass response is still dead flat just like ER4, I’d find some other IEMs for male vocals.

long story short:
What’s so special about Neon?:
-The Midrange!
-non fatiguing, maybe a bit boring treble
-no bleeding, very flat bass floor(dead flat!)
-easy to drive with any players, not like ER4 which you need proper powerful DAP to drive
-nicely made cable, which looks exactly same to higher end Moondrop KXXS’s cable.
-noise attenuation, just like deep insertion bullet type IEMs, it shuts off outer environmental noises, which works better than apple’s airpods pro.

What’s the genre Neon would excel?
-anything with female vocals, it makes ofher instruments very subtle so you can concentrate on vocals

do note Neon does not come with same level of resolution as ER4 but not as fatiguing as ER4 for treble either.

overall, I do find Neon stand out for being under 50USD single BA for playing female vocal songs. It’s not all rounder, but a purpose-built specialist.

I can see if adding some sort of impedance adapter like iFi IEMatch+, and recabling /tip rolling could tune Neon to ER4 style extra sparkling full detail oriented one, with some cost of sound stage, so yes it has playing ground.

KBEar Neon = Minimalist choice for “Ask, and female vocal shall be given to you”,

Very matured tuning, I fall asleep while testing. 

[Consumer advice] recommended to play with low gain mode on any DAP, just like TRI Starsea which uses same Knowles full range driver, with Tri-Custom-HI BA covering up upper treble, and a dynamic driver to cover lower end of the frequency.


----------



## Robius

Barndoor said:


> Anyone started to pull together their Ali Summer sale wish list yet?
> I'm starting to think that I'm turning into an addict!
> 
> Currently only have DD and BA iems, so perhaps time for me to try some other techs.
> ...


I'm also planning to buy Reecho and some good cable for it. Stock cable looks so cheap.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Got mine too!
> 
> Note: KBEar Neon was a prize from photo contest event hosted by KBEar, positive bias may affect the impression.
> 
> ...


If its vocal centric, hows the vocal against Tanchjim Tanya?

unfortunately its the only somewhat vocal centric sets i have (the rest is V with scooped mid)


----------



## jfopps

Hello everyone, new here. Just over here taking a step down from a much more expensive set to my it00s that ive had for a while now. Still a solid set to my ears.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> If its vocal centric, hows the vocal against Tanchjim Tanya?
> 
> unfortunately its the only somewhat vocal centric sets i have (the rest is V with scooped mid)


Tanya is still with 4px... it’s been 2 months since I placed order, that shipper is worse than Aliexpress standard  shipping


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> If its vocal centric, hows the vocal against Tanchjim Tanya?
> 
> unfortunately its the only somewhat vocal centric sets i have (the rest is V with scooped mid)



Tanchjim Tanya is a harmanish single DD, it is quite different from the midcentric single BA Neon.

Neon is better for vocals in view of the midcentric tuning. Tanya has thicker note weight, but a more blunted note definition, it is more smooth for vocals than the Neon. 

Neon has roll off in subbass, whereas the Tanya is warmer and thicker in the midbass. Neon has a faster and tighter bass with less quantity, but better quality bass. In terms of timbral accuracy, Tanya is more organic and natural, which is probably expected, in view of the transducer type (single DD versus multi BA). Tanya is also much harder to drive than the Neon, so if you don't have an amp, I wouldn't recommend the Tanya. Tanya has weaker technicalities too, and poorer isolation. Tanya is of course non detachable in the cable, and cheaper.

I think Neon is a more analytical monitoring type tuning, whereas Tanya is more chill and lush and analoguish. Tanya is probably more suited for sitting back and relaxing and enjoying the music, rather than critical listening. So these 2 sets are probably more complementary than competing, they have different pros and cons, but each can suit different sound signatures and music genres.


----------



## baskingshark

Here's a small review of the Tanchjim Tanya:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-tanya.25203/reviews#review-26110

Self purchased unit.

The year 2021 hasn't ended yet, but I think it may be the BLON BL-03 of this year, in terms of having excellent timbre and tonality, but perhaps not the most detailed set.





*TLDR:

Pros*
Excellent fit and good build.
Natural and organic timbre with great tonality.
Smooth and non fatiguing.
Above average technicalities (other than microdetails). Layering is a highlight.
Excellent price to performance ratio.

*Cons*
Non detachable cable.
Hard to drive, needs amping to scale better.
Not the most detailed set, not for analytical listening.
Below average isolation.


----------



## fonkepala

baskingshark said:


> Here's a small review of the Tanchjim Tanya:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-tanya.25203/reviews#review-26110
> 
> Self purchased unit.
> ...


Great write up on the Tanya, thanks for sharing your valued insight. I love the Tanya for some laid back listening while doing work. It puts out good SQ that is smooth and effortless.


----------



## baskingshark

fonkepala said:


> Great write up on the Tanya, thanks for sharing your valued insight. I love the Tanya for some laid back listening while doing work. It puts out good SQ that is smooth and effortless.



Thanks. I think it is a keeper set for me.

If they made a non detachable cable variant and maybe made it easier to drive, I think more people will get it.


----------



## Susiban

I would add the Fiio EA1 to the sub$100 list. Absolute hidden gem.


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> Here's a small review of the Tanchjim Tanya:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-tanya.25203/reviews#review-26110
> 
> Self purchased unit.
> ...


Very nice review, thank's! 👍

I've buyed them today, on the way....from china


----------



## OklahKekW

Etymotic ER2SE ($49)​
https://www.adorama.com/etyer2se.ht...x0Mo3EqUkB1Btz9kzdnz00&utm_source=rflaid98220


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> Thanks. I think it is a keeper set for me.
> 
> If they made a non detachable cable variant and maybe made it easier to drive, I think more people will get it.


I've been using Tanya for few days and today i decided to try my old TFZ King Pro,
I plug it in, didn't change any on BTR5 or PC volume setting and holy crap its loud.

Tanya's 7mm (+mic cable) requires way more power than i expected,


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 22, 2021)

fonkepala said:


> Refer here for some #donglemadness: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/40-...ted-and-ranked-subjective-impressions.958216/


Great tread. I've found the dongle right for me.

Thank's again fonkepala 👍


----------



## Lobarkaine

r31ya said:


> I've been using Tanya for few days and today i decided to try my old TFZ King Pro,
> I plug it in, didn't change any on BTR5 or PC volume setting and holy *** its loud.
> 
> Tanya's 7mm (+mic cable) requires way more power than i expected,


My Tanya are arrived, now I'm burnig in them.

I havent resist to try them  
Brand new just have a very pleasing sound, good punching bass and sweet highs, way more better sensations after a little burn in.

Honestly I've not great power problems to drive them with my Xiaomi Redmi 9 light nor with a Lenovo tablet, I need only to raise up volume a little.

Of course better drive them with the Cs46L41 dongle imo.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> My Tanya are arrived, now I'm burnig in them.
> 
> I havent resist to try them
> Brand new just have a very pleasing sound, good punching bass and sweet highs, way more better sensations after a little burn in.
> ...



It is not a volume issue for amping the Tanya though. If that were so, one can easily just jack up the volume on a low powered source to the max for planar type IEMs/headphones.

It is more that you lose bass tightness, microdetails, dynamics, layering, soundstage when some powerhungry IEMs like Tanya are not properly amped. So it is kinda getting only a fraction of the performance when it is underpowered.

If you could use your dongle amps or even a desktop amp, I'm sure you will hear a difference with the Tanya.


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> It is not a volume issue for amping the Tanya though. If that were so, one can easily just jack up the volume on a low powered source to the max for planar type IEMs/headphones.
> 
> It is more that you lose bass tightness, microdetails, dynamics, layering, soundstage when some powerhungry IEMs like Tanya are not properly amped. So it is kinda getting only a fraction of the performance when it is underpowered.
> 
> If you could use your dongle amps or even a desktop amp, I'm sure you will hear a difference with the Tanya.


Absolutely Baskingshark.

I may confirm the sound quality difference with the dongle.

I simply replay about the volume difference with the Kz, correctly It is not a volume problem like us you say.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

baskingshark said:


> It is not a volume issue for amping the Tanya though. If that were so, one can easily just jack up the volume on a low powered source to the max for planar type IEMs/headphones.
> 
> It is more that you lose bass tightness, microdetails, dynamics, layering, soundstage when some powerhungry IEMs like Tanya are not properly amped. So it is kinda getting only a fraction of the performance when it is underpowered.
> 
> If you could use your dongle amps or even a desktop amp, I'm sure you will hear a difference with the Tanya.


I couldn't feel like it's lacking in any sense being powered by my s10. I haven't tried it with my amp tho. will do later today. but i feel like Tanya has such an amazing sound for it's price, it's now my daily driver altogether with my tws1 pro (slowly entering the tws world).


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 8, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I couldn't feel like it's lacking in any sense being powered by my s10. I haven't tried it with my amp tho. will do later today. but i feel like Tanya has such an amazing sound for it's price, it's now my daily driver altogether with my tws1 pro (slowly entering the tws world).


The tuning of Tanya for mid and treble is almost similar to Softears RSV, a masterpiece, and bass is very engaging.

I finished 50 hrs of Burn-in of Tanya and do notice it is worth the attention, technicality wise it’s just an average, but tuning makes many of technicalities flaws very forgivable. Overall I found Tanya is very promising at this point.

I like Tanya over sub$50 single dynamic elite HZ Sound HeartMirror.


----------



## lucasbatista2408

AmericanSpirit said:


> The tuning of Tanya for mid and treble is almost similar to Softears RSV, a masterpiece, and bass is very engaging.
> 
> I finished 50 hrs of Burn-in of Tanya and do notice it is worth the attention, technicality wise it’s just an average, but tuning makes many of technicalities flaws very forgivable. Overall I found Tanya is very promising at this point.
> 
> I like Tanya over sub$50 single dynamic elite HZ Sound HeartMirror.


sure. it's technicalities are on the average side, but man it's tonality is superb. I do love Tanya's bass, mids and its harmless treble, which is not piercing nor sibilant in any way. the Tanya has made me want to go up the ladder with TANCHJIM models. TRI (kbear) and TANCHJIM have really conquered my taste.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 8, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> sure. it's technicalities are on the average side, but man it's tonality is superb. I do love Tanya's bass, mids and its harmless treble, which is not piercing nor sibilant in any way. the Tanya has made me want to go up the ladder with TANCHJIM models. TRI (kbear) and TANCHJIM have really conquered my taste.


Yea Tanchijim really brought kilo buck tuning to fit into that small Tanya! 

If you like the Tanya, Moondrop blessing2 Dusk/Variations is in the same course too, except the bass of Dusk is much more slim and sub-bass focused, so you may miss the “kick” to your ear drum, but mid to treble will be a simple upgrade.







KBEAR is coming up with new single dynamic IEM, Aurora, and that may be an


----------



## lucasbatista2408

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea Tanchijim really brought kilo buck tuning to fit into that small Tanya!
> 
> If you like the Tanya, Moondrop blessing2 Dusk/Variations is in the same course too, except the bass of Dusk is much more slim and sub-bass focused, so you may miss the “kick” to your ear drum, but mid to treble will be a simple upgrade.
> 
> ...


I will look further into the variations and the dusk. I am looking for an end game this year so I can chill a bit and enjoy what I own. also I am really anxious about the aurora but there seems to be nothing new about it. or is it?


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 8, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> sure. it's technicalities are on the average side, but man it's tonality is superb. I do love Tanya's bass, mids and its harmless treble, which is not piercing nor sibilant in any way. the Tanya has made me want to go up the ladder with TANCHJIM models. TRI (kbear) and TANCHJIM have really conquered my taste.



I bought a second hand tanchjim oxygen recently and I think it can be an end game single DD midfi set for some. Great timbre, transients, technicalities and tonality melded into one.

Tanchjim is releasing a retuned Hana (first version was too shouty in upper mids), and the retuned version graphs similarly to the oxygen. (Alternatively U can buy an original Hana which is cheaper and put an oxygen filter mesh on, costs about 50 cents a pair).

Tanchjim is also releasing a prism higher end set soon, worth to watch out for reviews on it.


----------



## Barndoor (Jul 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I bought a second hand tanchjim oxygen recently and I think it can be an end game single DD midfi set for some. Great timbre, transients, technicalities and tonality melded into one.
> 
> Tanchjim is releasing a retuned Hana (first version was too shouty in upper mids), and the retuned version graphs similarly to the oxygen. (Alternatively U can buy an original Hana which is cheaper and put an oxygen filter mesh on, costs about 50 cents a pair).
> 
> Tanchjim is also releasing a prism higher end set soon, worth to watch out for reviews on it.


The new Hana started hitting Ali a couple of days ago


----------



## baskingshark

Barndoor said:


> The new Hana started hitting Ali a couple of days ago



Thanks. A few folks on the tanchjim thread put an oxygen filter on the old hana and it graphs similarly to the new hana.

Haha but of course graphs are just an indication of the tonality, it doesn't tell the full story regarding timbre, microdetails, imaging, instrument separation etc. So maybe we have to wait for some brave folks to buy it and tell us how it sounds. Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team!!! He has the old Hana already anyways haha


----------



## Nimweth

NewCVJ model 1DD + 1BA:
https://www.amazon.com/Headphones-I...hild=1&keywords=Cvj+csk&qid=1625810969&sr=8-1


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Thanks. A few folks on the tanchjim thread put an oxygen filter on the old hana and it graphs similarly to the new hana.
> 
> Haha but of course graphs are just an indication of the tonality, it doesn't tell the full story regarding timbre, microdetails, imaging, instrument separation etc. So maybe we have to wait for some brave folks to buy it and tell us how it sounds. Calling @RikudouGoku to take one for the team!!! He has the old Hana already anyways haha


I asked for a unit on that one. Otherwise there is no way I am buying it...I already feel like a beta tester because of the "old" Hana...


The Prism was interesting to me though, but a lot of my interest dropped when I found out it was a 1 DD + 2 BA hybrid instead of a single DD.


----------



## chickenmoon

I've got a Hana V2 on the way, its new look got me. 

I was hoping for Prism to be a new single DD flagship above the Oxygen but, too bad it doesn't seem to be the case. It'll be a pass from me if confirmed it's an hybrid.

Any news regarding the KBear Aurora?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 9, 2021)

Ordered Penon GK10($45) per Dsnut’s enlightenment.

-titanium-coat Bass DD
-graphene-coast mid DD
-single BA tweeter
-piezo super tweeter
-stabilized wood faceplate
Detail spec:


> Driver configuration:
> 
> 1 balanced armature for high frequency
> 
> ...



How “GeeK” this quadbrid is😳


----------



## AmericanSpirit

chickenmoon said:


> I've got a Hana V2 on the way, its new look got me.
> 
> I was hoping for Prism to be a new single DD flagship above the Oxygen but, too bad it doesn't seem to be the case. It'll be a pass from me if confirmed it's an hybrid.
> 
> Any news regarding the KBear Aurora?


Asked last week, still no new info. Response was “it’s a single DD”


----------



## KaOni

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ordered Penon GK10($45) per Dsnut’s enlightenment.
> 
> -titanium-coat Bass DD
> -graphene-coast mid DD
> ...


Wow nice internal specs (and looks) for only 45 USD!
Please keep us posted, once you receive it, with your impressions.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

baskingshark said:


> I bought a second hand tanchjim oxygen recently and I think it can be an end game single DD midfi set for some. Great timbre, transients, technicalities and tonality melded into one.
> 
> Tanchjim is releasing a retuned Hana (first version was too shouty in upper mids), and the retuned version graphs similarly to the oxygen. (Alternatively U can buy an original Hana which is cheaper and put an oxygen filter mesh on, costs about 50 cents a pair).
> 
> Tanchjim is also releasing a prism higher end set soon, worth to watch out for reviews on it.


If I hadn’t just bought the Oriolus Isabellae I probably would have ended up buying the Oxygen. The Isa is for sure endgame for this single DD lover right here. But I would still really like to hear either the O2 or the new Hana at some point.


----------



## koopig

My favorite IEM under $100 now is Hidiz MS2. It has strong v-shape tuning, and it is very fun to listen. Specially with female vocals, this is clear winner.
Other IEM I tried around $100 were KZ ZAX, Kinera BD005pro, Starfield, MASSDROP X MEE AUDIO PLANAMIC, ER4XR.


----------



## Malfunkt

koopig said:


> My favorite IEM under $100 now is Hidiz MS2. It has strong v-shape tuning, and it is very fun to listen. Specially with female vocals, this is clear winner.
> Other IEM I tried around $100 were KZ ZAX, Kinera BD005pro, Starfield, MASSDROP X MEE AUDIO PLANAMIC, ER4XR.


Was close to pulling the trigger on these because of the solid reviews and comparisons.

My current fav sub-$100 choice is the BL-05S though I would like to try Aria, HZ Heart Sound, MS2 and some others.

I wrote my impressions/review here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-05s.24625/reviews#review-26256


----------



## pfloyd

Malfunkt said:


> Was close to pulling the trigger on these because of the solid reviews and comparisons.
> 
> My current fav sub-$100 choice is the BL-05S though I would like to try Aria, HZ Heart Sound, MS2 and some others.
> 
> I wrote my impressions/review here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/blon-bl-05s.24625/reviews#review-26256


I agree with your assessment of the Blon BL05S, it’s extraordinary but I believe is a little overlooked because of its color. It has kicking note weight and is fast as well. Works well with djent style metal guitar and drums. And the treble is an interesting blend of exciting yet polite.


----------



## trumpethead

AmericanSpirit said:


> Ordered Penon GK10($45) per Dsnut’s enlightenment.
> 
> -titanium-coat Bass DD
> -graphene-coast mid DD
> ...


GK10 on the way!! Thanks @Dsnuts!! Hope it's close to what you reported.. Need an affordable game changer...


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 14, 2021)

trumpethead said:


> GK10 on the way!! Thanks @Dsnuts!! Hope it's close to what you reported.. Need an affordable game changer...


I just got shipping notice, with HK post, takes 2-3weeks. 
GK10 is out of stock on Penon shop by the way.


----------



## Opia

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I will look further into the variations and the dusk. I am looking for an end game this year so I can chill a bit and enjoy what I own. also I am really anxious about the aurora but there seems to be nothing new about it. or is it?





AmericanSpirit said:


> I just got shipping notice, with HK post, takes 2-3weeks.
> GK10 is out of stock on Penon shop by the way.


----------



## Opia

Available for presale at

https://hifigo.com/products/geek-wo...hybrid-in-ear-earphone?variant=40594135285934

Also, this $5 off code worked-
PortaFi5

No idea when it'll ship


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 14, 2021)

lucasbatista2408 said:


> I will look further into the variations and the dusk. I am looking for an end game this year so I can chill a bit and enjoy what I own. also I am really anxious about the aurora but there seems to be nothing new about it. or is it?


I found the this review of Variation compared to other IEMs to be pretty well summarized one.

Also I made a comparison of See Audio Yume and Variations with quantitative charts if that helps.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

AmericanSpirit said:


> I found the this review of Variation compared to other IEMs to be pretty well summarized one.
> 
> Also I made a comparison of See Audio Yume and Variations with quantitative charts if that helps.


I suggest you get back to pro bono reviewing for the community! Your g-sheets are so informative and gives a different perspective considering most popular reviewers aren't active in the budget space as they focus solely on mid-fi stuff. There are few who can compare a KBEar lark with Anole VX. Diversity of opinions leads to sound judgement. Pun intended 😁


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I suggest you get back to pro bono reviewing for the community! Your g-sheets are so informative and gives a different perspective considering most popular reviewers aren't active in the budget space as they focus solely on mid-fi stuff. There are few who can compare a KBEar lark with Anole VX. Diversity of opinions leads to sound judgement. Pun intended 😁


Thanks! Yea, if there is an interesting budget IEM, I'm definitely after, this time GK10 is very impressive IMO. 
I have Tanchijim Tanya as one of the best fits to my preference so far as $19 IEM, the technicality isn't that superb, but the tuning is just such a gem.
KBEar recently announced 10-driver (maybe 5 drivers per side) flagship, which I'm after too!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ordered CCZ Coffee Beans after I noticed it’s vented. Should arrive in couple of days.
Will compare it to EDX/MT1 and maybe Tanya. Also, I’m expecting CCZ’s Plume incoming around 7/26.


----------



## jant71

https://miineco106.hatenadiary.jp/entry/2021/07/11/220846
(actual review is down a bit)
Seems interesting and has a cool look/design.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 16, 2021)

jant71 said:


> https://miineco106.hatenadiary.jp/entry/2021/07/11/220846
> (actual review is down a bit)
> Seems interesting and has a cool look/design.


Ah みぃねこ! Thanks He seemed like Coffee Bean’s vocal over EDX, good insight😃


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 18, 2021)

CCZ Coffee Beans DC-01.
-New 1DD comer with rubber ear-fin and vented housing
OOTB impression:
-dark and warm sounding
-decent diffusion field
-great mid-bass tonality
-non harsh treble
-upper mid also gets focus
-recommendable to mid-bass lover very calm and warm tuning

Will compare with CCA CSN, DQ6, EDX/MT1, KS1, Lark upon 50hrs of burn-in.


----------



## Aeternitas12

Good day everyone!
I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.

I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country. 

Let me know if I can provide any other information to help the recommendations 
Any advice will be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## chifihead

Aeternitas12 said:


> Good day everyone!
> I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.
> 
> I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country.
> ...


Hey masbro 😁

Coming from the ZS6, are you sure you want to jump straight to the $150 price level? The ZS6 might be considered good for its time but chi-fi has grown so so much since then. Cheaper IEMs might be enough to make you smile. 

I'd recommend buying the Moondrop Aria and a USB DAC instead, actually. You'd have money left to upgrade tips and cables or even do a mod or two.


----------



## Aeternitas12 (Jul 20, 2021)

chifihead said:


> Hey masbro 😁
> 
> Coming from the ZS6, are you sure you want to jump straight to the $150 price level? The ZS6 might be considered good for its time but chi-fi has grown so so much since then. Cheaper IEMs might be enough to make you smile.
> 
> I'd recommend buying the Moondrop Aria and a USB DAC instead, actually. You'd have money left to upgrade tips and cables or even do a mod or two.


i lost my zs6 and I just want to buy moondrop starfield or tri starsea. the price is not much different.  which one better?
anyway, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Infected Mushroom

Hello, today one of my 3 years old KZ ZST pieces died so I'm here looking for a recommendation as well! 

I'd love something with a Bluetooth cable option and if possible a bit cheaper than the Moondrop Aria as I'll be using it for running.

Thank you ❤️


----------



## AmericanSpirit

KBEAR just came out new flagship Robin (4BA+1DD), around $50.

It looks like Lark on steroid, will report upon arrival (ETA Aug 13)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtRzJDV


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 21, 2021)

Aeternitas12 said:


> Good day everyone!
> I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.
> 
> I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country.
> ...


If you're looking for a sub 150$, maybe you'd like to take a look at Gs Audio GD3A. As @RikudouGoku  has such a positive review about it.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 20, 2021)

Aeternitas12 said:


> Good day everyone!
> I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.
> 
> I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country.
> ...


What kind of sound are you looking for?
TRI Starsea / Moondrop Aria is one of my favorite sub$200 but depending on your preference you may consider other options like the aforementioned GS GD3A.

 I have KZ ZS6 too it’s a V-shape funny IEM. if you are looking same type of energetic V-shape, Starsea may sound “dull” to your needs.


----------



## Aeternitas12

brsdrgn said:


> Kf you're looking for a sub 150$, maybe you'd like to take a look at Gs Audio GD3A. As @RikudouGoku  has such a positive review about it.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/gs-audio-gd3a.25278/reviews


it's hard to find it in Indonesia but thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## Aeternitas12

AmericanSpirit said:


> What kind of sound are you looking for?
> TRI Starsea / Moondrop Aria is one of my favorite sub$200 but depending on your preference you may consider other options like the aforementioned GS GD3A.
> 
> I have KZ ZS6 too it’s a V-shape funny IEM. if you are looking same type of energetic V-shape, Starsea may sound “dull” to your needs.


I just find the one that fits music genre that i like (ballad, kpop(mostly female vocal), musical). please help me to choose between moodrop starfield or tri starsea because it's easy to get in my country. Thank you!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 20, 2021)

Aeternitas12 said:


> I just find the one that fits music genre that i like (ballad, kpop(mostly female vocal), musical). please help me to choose between moodrop starfield or tri starsea because it's easy to get in my country. Thank you!


Why not Moondrop Aria? Starfield with its wide spread reputation surely is a good Carbon Nano Tube dynamic single driver IEM, but that's just a "OK, not bad, pretty nice" class not "omg this sounds different" level.

Here are moon drop series cross-notes:








I haven't finished Starsea's spec detail, but the other input fields are mostly populated for comparison Starfield vs Starsea:


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Order placed for KBEAR Robin (4BA+1DD), $50 USD. ETA 8/13. Appearance looks like Lark’s successor.


----------



## Aeternitas12

AmericanSpirit said:


> Why not Moondrop Aria? Starfield with its wide spread reputation surely is a good Carbon Nano Tube dynamic single driver IEM, but that's just a "OK, not bad, pretty nice" class not "omg this sounds different" level.
> 
> Here are moon drop series cross-notes:
> 
> ...


alright, thank you for your recommendation!


----------



## baskingshark

Aeternitas12 said:


> Good day everyone!
> I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.
> 
> I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country.
> ...



KZ ZS6 didn't age very well IMHO. It is like 3 year's ago tech and things have moved on quite far ahead since then. ZS6 is very harsh in the treble, tuning has improved a lot since then.

TRI Starsea is quite a good set for classical, ballad and female vocals. It has 4 tuning options from mild V shaped to U shaped to neutralish, so it is quite versatile. Fit, isolation and technical performance are very good for the price.

Do note that the TRI Starsea has a very low impedance of ~ 9ohms, so it fairs better with sources with 1 ohm or less output impedance. Too high source output impedance will skew the frequency response. So please check with your phone and colorfly if the output impedance is low.


----------



## Aeternitas12

baskingshark said:


> KZ ZS6 didn't age very well IMHO. It is like 3 year's ago tech and things have moved on quite far ahead since then. ZS6 is very harsh in the treble, tuning has improved a lot since then.
> 
> TRI Starsea is quite a good set for classical, ballad and female vocals. It has 4 tuning options from mild V shaped to U shaped to neutralish, so it is quite versatile. Fit, isolation and technical performance are very good for the price.
> 
> Do note that the TRI Starsea has a very low impedance of ~ 9ohms, so it fairs better with sources with 1 ohm or less output impedance. Too high source output impedance will skew the frequency response. So please check with your phone and colorfly if the output impedance is low.


Thank you for your recommendation!


----------



## Nimweth

Aeternitas12 said:


> Good day everyone!
> I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.
> 
> I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country.
> ...


I would recommend TRI Starsea,  Moondrop Aria or BQEYZ Summer. All these have very good treble and soundstage which should suit your preferred genres.


----------



## r31ya

Aeternitas12 said:


> Good day everyone!
> I'm from Indonesia. My English is not the best, but I will try my best, so please be lenient.
> 
> I am looking for IEM recommendations for $150 or under. I listen to kpop (mostly female group), classical, and ballad. I will primarily use this with my phone, laptop, and colorfly ck4. I'm looking an upgrade from my kz zs6. I'm considering Moondrop Starfield or Tri Starsea since it's easy to get in my country.
> ...


Fellow Indonesian here.

Do note that due to some import rules or maybe grey market in our online shop, some brands price is pricier than the "usd" price like Ikko or stuff.
But there is several brands whose Indonesian price is cheaper than the USD price.
Things like TFZs, PMV PP, and some other is sold cheaper than listed USD price so you can stretch that $150 a bit more.


----------



## Aeternitas12

Nimweth said:


> I would recommend TRI Starsea,  Moondrop Aria or BQEYZ Summer. All these have very good treble and soundstage which should suit your preferred genres.


allright, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Aeternitas12

r31ya said:


> Fellow Indonesian here.
> 
> Do note that due to some import rules or maybe grey market in our online shop, some brands price is pricier than the "usd" price like Ikko or stuff.
> But there is several brands whose Indonesian price is cheaper than the USD price.
> Things like TFZs, PMV PP, and some other is sold cheaper than listed USD price so you can stretch that $150 a bit more.


thanks for the information!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Comparing ER4S against KBEAR Neon, both uses same single Knowles ED29689. ER4 uses impedance adapter, which is embedded with its cable.  

I’m going to try to replace cables to see if KBEAR Neon with ER4 impedance cable could par.


----------



## G777

AmericanSpirit said:


> Comparing ER4S against KBEAR Neon, both uses same single Knowles ED29689. ER4 uses impedance adapter, which is embedded with its cable.
> 
> I’m going to try to replace cables to see if KBEAR Neon with ER4 impedance cable could par.


Should get pretty close to the ER4S with a 80 ohm adapter.



I only have a 30 ohm adapter but it still sounds pretty good with it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> Comparing ER4S against KBEAR Neon, both uses same single Knowles ED29689. ER4 uses impedance adapter, which is embedded with its cable.
> 
> I’m going to try to replace cables to see if KBEAR Neon with ER4 impedance cable could par.


-noticed ER4S cables are not universal 2-pin, it does not fit to Neon... I used a 20ohm impedance adapter instead,

-ER4S: Clear upper-mid, transparent upper register, bass floor sounds clean but very thin, the sound stage is very narrow
-Neon(20ohm): Clear mid, warm tuning, laid-back upper register, wider sound stage, bass floor sounds clean but slightly lacks punch and richness

Resolution:
ER4S: B+ 
Neon: B-

Layering:
ER4S: C-
Neon: C-

Sound Stage:
ER4S: F
Neon: B

Image focusing:
ER4S: B+
Neon: C+

Musicality:
ER4S: D
Neon: C+

TL;DR

The specs of both IEM are equally same, the tuning priority for ER4 is upper mid focusing, and flat tuning for the rest of the spectrum, the narrower sound stage benefits image to stay near-ear and on focus all the time, but in exchange for a trade-off of congested image compressed at the same spot. ER4 works great for monitoring language study if the recording is a small composition with its good and transparent monitoring capability.

Neon meanwhile tuned itself to a vocal-focused flat monitor, with a good amount of sound stage with a warm overall wrapping. It trades off some clarity of upper register to soft-sounding diffusions but is still pretty enjoyable for non-fatiguing and fully laid-back listening sessions.

Beware both are single driver BA, so lack of dynamism and instruments separation is an inevitable fate.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Received my Heart Mirror yesterday and boy they are truly a miracle in this price segment if one prefers neutrality, tonal+timbral accuracy and musicality. I'm using completely stock setup and everything is per my taste, I might tip roll to check how they react with their bundled in tips and some of the premium tips.

But in this price category, they're miles clear of T2 and BL03. T2+ is slightly more sterile but not far behind. And, with foamies I am sure they will turn into a lean machine with canon-like bass. As impressions have been, they're demanding and I had to go at least 20% beyond my usual listening levels to get these mirrors sing in a way that plucks strings of my heart.

I have received KZ BA10 as well but I haven't even unboxed them😂 Detailed impressions will be up in some time, but I'm really happy to have got them for $33. They beat the crap out of everyone at that price.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Received my Heart Mirror yesterday and boy they are truly a miracle in this price segment if one prefers neutrality, tonal+timbral accuracy and musicality. I'm using completely stock setup and everything is per my taste, I might tip roll to check how they react with their bundled in tips and some of the premium tips.
> 
> But in this price category, they're miles clear of T2 and BL03. T2+ is slightly more sterile but not far behind. And, with foamies I am sure they will turn into a lean machine with canon-like bass. As impressions have been, they're demanding and I had to go at least 20% beyond my usual listening levels to get these mirrors sing in a way that plucks strings of my heart.
> 
> I have received KZ BA10 as well but I haven't even unboxed them😂 Detailed impressions will be up in some time, but I'm really happy to have got them for $33. They beat the crap out of everyone at that price.


Heart Mirror amazingly sound very very similar to Starfield, very good single DD Value IEM👍


----------



## TheVortex

Here is my take on the Heart Mirror and I forgot to post it here.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Jul 25, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Heart Mirror amazingly sound very very similar to Starfield, very good single DD Value IEM👍


I agree they're indeed best value for money DD IEM out there. I think the highs on Starfield are little more subdued due to Harman-ish tuning. I had demoed them and my memory might be a little fuzzy but I think T2+ is more closer to Starfield than Heart Mirror.


----------



## Nimweth

Heart Mirror coming soon.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're a fan of good-sounding IEMs with a pocket-friendly price, simple design, and both straight-down and over-the-ear wearing style, then Tita from OElements or Optimisation Elements is a really good choice!

They got a warm sound, tons of detail, and plenty resolution for the price, plus, you can fine tune them using the multiple shells included in the package!!

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...nts-oelements-tita-iems-ba-snap-and-snap.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dobrescu George said:


> If you're a fan of good-sounding IEMs with a pocket-friendly price, simple design, and both straight-down and over-the-ear wearing style, then Tita from OElements or Optimisation Elements is a really good choice!
> 
> They got a warm sound, tons of detail, and plenty resolution for the price, plus, you can fine tune them using the multiple shells included in the package!!
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...nts-oelements-tita-iems-ba-snap-and-snap.html


Err 2BA 170USD is not sub$100


----------



## Dobrescu George

AmericanSpirit said:


> Err 2BA 170USD is not sub$100


 
I assumed this is the most correct place for a chifi around that price, do we have a separate 100 - 300 USD thread?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> Heart Mirror coming soon.


I'm sure you won't be disappointed with them. They have definitely displaced Tin Hifi IEMs as cheap neutral IEMs. Miles better than T2 and more enjoyable than T2 Plus.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Dobrescu George said:


> I assumed this is the most correct place for a chifi around that price, do we have a separate 100 - 300 USD thread?


Discovery thread comes to mind


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dobrescu George said:


> I assumed this is the most correct place for a chifi around that price, do we have a separate 100 - 300 USD thread?


Yea there is a thread for it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

InvisibleInk said:


> Discovery thread comes to mind



I do tend to be present there too (?) 



AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea there is a thread for it.



Link pls...?


----------



## baskingshark

Dobrescu George said:


> I do tend to be present there too (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Link pls...?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ith-reference-list-no-big-brands-here.872245/

This is the headfi $100 - 300 USD headfi thread. It is not too active though, I think majority of folks still buy at the budget segment rather than go to the midfi segment.


----------



## dlelikov

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Received my Heart Mirror yesterday and boy they are truly a miracle in this price segment if one prefers neutrality, tonal+timbral accuracy and musicality. I'm using completely stock setup and everything is per my taste, I might tip roll to check how they react with their bundled in tips and some of the premium tips.
> 
> But in this price category, they're miles clear of T2 and BL03. T2+ is slightly more sterile but not far behind. And, with foamies I am sure they will turn into a lean machine with canon-like bass. As impressions have been, they're demanding and I had to go at least 20% beyond my usual listening levels to get these mirrors sing in a way that plucks strings of my heart.
> 
> I have received KZ BA10 as well but I haven't even unboxed them😂 Detailed impressions will be up in some time, but I'm really happy to have got them for $33. They beat the crap out of everyone at that price.


where did you buy them at this price 33 usd?


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> KZ ZS6 didn't age very well IMHO. It is like 3 year's ago tech and things have moved on quite far ahead since then. ZS6 is very harsh in the treble, tuning has improved a lot since then.


KZ ZS7 is miles away better than that ear torture from KZ ZS6 sound.
It have that details, fuller sound, smoother treble, and that air from semi open back design.


----------



## Dobrescu George

baskingshark said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ith-reference-list-no-big-brands-here.872245/
> 
> This is the headfi $100 - 300 USD headfi thread. It is not too active though, I think majority of folks still buy at the budget segment rather than go to the midfi segment.


Ooooh, cool stuff!

Forgot this even existed , thanmks a lot!


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

dlelikov said:


> where did you buy them at this price 33 usd?


During June AliExpress sale with some coupon stacking.


----------



## Nimweth

CVJ CSK Review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/cvj-csk.25288/reviews


----------



## 430633

My non-audio friends didn't like the in-ear style of the MT1s I gave them and returned them (along with the iphone adaptors) to me. I'm tip rolling right now- so far 10 different pairs of tips sound better than stock, with less bass bloat and no wonky vocals


----------



## r31ya

Its a matter of preference and getting used to. Earloop style IEM might be a bit challenging for someone new and not exactly audio lover.

For non audio lover gift, usually i hunt for bullet style IEM or directly to Earbuds. A good bullet style iem is a bit challenging to find (Tancjhim Tanya, TRN M10) but plenty Earbuds to choose from (Moondrop Shiroyuki, Vido, and plenty others)


----------



## 430633

r31ya said:


> Its a matter of preference and getting used to. Earloop style IEM might be a bit challenging for someone new and not exactly audio lover.
> 
> For non audio lover gift, usually i hunt for bullet style IEM or directly to Earbuds. A good bullet style iem is a bit challenging to find (Tancjhim Tanya, TRN M10) but plenty Earbuds to choose from (Moondrop Shiroyuki, Vido, and plenty others)


Oh they didn't like the in-ear part, so bullet types also would not have worked


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhoenixSong said:


> My non-audio friends didn't like the in-ear style of the MT1s I gave them and returned them (along with the iphone adaptors) to me. I'm tip rolling right now- so far 10 different pairs of tips sound better than stock, with less bass bloat and no wonky vocals


Maybe buds like VE Monk, Ry 4s, or Yincrow X6 or Nicehck Traceless would have been a better choice since they are most probably used to Apple earpods i.e. buds style of earphones. But I agree those who aren't into the hobby don't waste much time in binning IEMs if they don't like it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Maybe buds like VE Monk, Ry 4s, or Yincrow X6 or Nicehck Traceless would have been a better choice since they are most probably used to Apple earpods i.e. buds style of earphones. But I agree those who aren't into the hobby don't waste much time in binning IEMs if they don't like it.


If you want earpods style then the Yincrow RW-100 exists.


----------



## 430633

They told me that even earpods are stretching the limit. I think they are probably just uninterested though as it seemed like they did not try out the smaller tip size after complaining about the hurt the tips was causing them (the M sized tips were still attached when they returned it to me)


----------



## r31ya (Jul 29, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> They told me that even earpods are stretching the limit. I think they are probably just uninterested though as it seemed like they did not try out the smaller tip size after complaining about the hurt the tips was causing them (the M sized tips were still attached when they returned it to me)


My sister have smaller ear, so i have to get her soft S sized tips for her ear or it'll be uncomfortable for awhile.

Also, if they have small ear, maybe Koss KSC75 if you can find it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> My sister have smaller ear, so i have to get her soft S sized tips for her ear or it'll be uncomfortable for awhile.
> 
> Also, if they have small ear, maybe Koss KSC75 if you can find it.


Wow nostalgic name. 
KSC35 got better tonality, KSC75 is good but it’s too V-shaped IMO.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow nostalgic name.
> KSC35 got better tonality, KSC75 is good but it’s too V-shaped IMO.


There is still some sold in my place but the mark-up... the sheer mark-up...


----------



## Nimweth

Arrived today, HZ Heart Mirror. After changing the pre fitted tips to the largest black silicone the sound is extremely clear and detailed with superb separation. Burn in to come and then further impressions. Listening to this:

Amazing production by Alan Parsons.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Jul 30, 2021)

Sub$100 paradigm shift :

Completed cross-reference of GK10 against Grade A and up IEMs:
Conclusion: GK10 is the first sub $100 IEM to hit 85/100 (A) in my reference list







notes:
Shallow fit vs deeper  insertion: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16478045

General observations:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion-gk10.958787/post-16476284


----------



## 430633

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sub$100 paradigm shift :
> 
> Completed cross-reference of GK10 against Grade A and up IEMs:
> Conclusion: GK10 is the first sub $100 IEM to hit 85/100 (A) in my reference list


Your picture of the GK10 made me recall something I wanted to give my sisters nearly 15 years ago when we were children. After wracking my brain I finally remember what it was- a Rubik's cube that was studded with 9 coloured crystals on each of its faces instead of stickers   Thanks for the memory I guess


----------



## 430633

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...s-fd3-fd3-pro-is-coming.958888/#post-16479981
This looks quite promising. Price puts it in the same category as the iBasso IT01X  
@baskingshark you might be interested!
@tkddans with so many emerging gems, you really need more patreons  Looking forward to the promised sound demos on your YouTube channel!


----------



## tkddans (Jul 30, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> @tkddans with so many emerging gems, you really need more patreons  Looking forward to the promised sound demos on your YouTube channel!


Yes. That would be very nice.

I just bought the FD3...
🥲

(That’s my wallet crying)

EDIT: If anyone doesn’t know, I am getting sound demos up of a lot of things very soon. Patreon yes, will definitely help me afford better gear much more. Plus, I’m planning to give away all the money back through gear giveaways. So…yea, I’m not doing it for the money. I just want to review gear and give it back to people who helped me get that gear reviewed and demo’d.

EDIT 2: I had no idea this thread existed. Seems a lot like the discovery thread but focused on budget finds. I’ll share my impressions/reviews here too I guess!


----------



## 430633

tkddans said:


> Yes. That would be very nice.
> 
> I just bought the FD3...
> 🥲
> ...


You should!  For the costlier IEMs (not that I have any ), would you be open to receiving used units owned by some of the good people here? It might be more sustainable to operate that way. Will have to be a little careful that way though- used IEMs have reported channel imbalance caused by filter clogging, cable damage and such


----------



## tkddans

PhoenixSong said:


> Will have to be a little careful that way though- used IEMs have reported channel imbalance caused by filter clogging, cable damage and such


Hmmmmmm...lol

I've nothing against getting mailed in gear for expensive sets, doing recording and commentary etc, then returning them. However, what you're mentioning does concern me a tad.

Oh and hey, check this out  I was going to share it only with patrons but I guess I could share this with the forums since I only have one patron so far! Someone has to hear just how good these recordings are coming out...


Yes that's the Xenns UP (an expensive IEM), but it's a proof of concept. I'll have all my budget kings up on my channel with great recordings too everyone! I'm working on recording the Aria right now, and I already have Legacy 2 and Starfield recorded and ready to compare in a soon to be published video (couple days or so).


----------



## 430633

tkddans said:


> Hmmmmmm...lol
> 
> I've nothing against getting mailed in gear for expensive sets, doing recording and commentary etc, then returning them. However, what you're mentioning does concern me a tad.
> 
> ...



YouTube is still processing the video  Glad to hear everything is going well though


----------



## Nimweth

I am totally enamoured by the Heart Mirror. There is a wonderful transparency which I can attribute to an almost total lack of colouration.Timbre is very natural and separation very impressive. Watch out Aria.....


----------



## 430633

Nimweth said:


> I am totally enamoured by the Heart Mirror. There is a wonderful transparency which I can attribute to an almost total lack of colouration.Timbre is very natural and separation very impressive. Watch out Aria.....


Is it true that they are bright, like many reviews suggest?


----------



## Nimweth

PhoenixSong said:


> Is it true that they are bright, like many reviews suggest?


The Heart Mirror may be described as "neutral/bright".  It has a very airy extended treble which is not harsh or peaky. The mids are very resolving and are a tad brighter than neutral. (I have about 20 hours burn in on them so far)


----------



## Nimweth

I have been doing some tip rolling on the Heart Mirror. The largest white silicone give a much improved seal and fit for me and now the bass is showing its full potential. I am very impressed by these, they have the speed and technicalities of a BA but the timbre and atmosphere of a DD. The result is extremely appealing. Surely amongst the best under $100?


----------



## dw1narso

Nimweth said:


> I am totally enamoured by the Heart Mirror. There is a wonderful transparency which I can attribute to an almost total lack of colouration.Timbre is very natural and separation very impressive. Watch out Aria.....


Heart Mirror is really surprising one... I may say a miracle of tuning.

Instead of trying to cover wider FR range, the tuner is successfully make the driver really shine within it's limited range... It sounds sooo right...
Yes it is a bit bright, but not harsh at all and instead sounds smooth... CCA CSN which is a darkish IEM, on certain song the mid treble still sounded metallic.. Not in the case with Heart Mirror

Heart Mirror reminds me about 15 years ago, the time when I was addicted to single driver (full range single driver) speaker. My friend got 'lucky' in his experiment. He put in a Fostex FE87E, a $10 8cm (3in) paper driver, in manually tuned double bass reflex. The sound coming from the speaker for certain type of music was magical. Buena Vista Social Club practically played in the room. My Dynaudio Audience that is 15 times more expensive could not do what my friend's little miracle could.

I bet, Heart Mirror will do the same to some more expensive multi-driver IEM


----------



## Nimweth

dw1narso said:


> Heart Mirror is really surprising one... I may say a miracle of tuning.
> 
> Instead of trying to cover wider FR range, the tuner is successfully make the driver really shine within it's limited range... It sounds sooo right...
> Yes it is a bit bright, but not harsh at all and instead sounds smooth... CCA CSN which is a darkish IEM, on certain song the mid treble still sounded metallic.. Not in the case with Heart Mirror
> ...


I am finding that the Heart Mirror produces a "live" feel with everything you throw at it. The extension is very good at both ends of the spectrum, try this:


----------



## dw1narso

Nimweth said:


> I am finding that the Heart Mirror produces a "live" feel with everything you throw at it. The extension is very good at both ends of the spectrum, try this:



I have to reword my post (nah I'll left it like that).. ☺ yes you are right.. Extension is very good at both end.. It is just missing the boosted bass like most of other IEMs.. So it is like more mature approach, linear flat bass..


----------



## Dobrescu George

Just before the weekend ends, I want to share something really nice for all those Chifi and Affordable Audio Lovers, with my review on the CCA CKX being live now, and as promised, with more info about those affordable IEMs~ 

I like them for the most part, comfort is great, and for the price they offer a fairly fun sound  

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/08/cca-ckx-iems-entry-level-drivers-abound.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 1, 2021)

HeartMirror is close to Statfield in a bright neutral form, technically they are on par as a single DD IMO.
Aria, the stock tuning on my scale is 72/100 vs Starfield (&HeartMirror) 75/100, but when Aria is tuned to same bright-neutral sig with recabling, and enhancing better impulse response by removing the stock hex shaped iron damper filter, it hits 81/100 (A-)




GK10 with CP360 is also bright-neutral, and it hit highest 85/100 (A) and due to its unique staging capability I actually prefer $46 GK10 over $500+ sub$1k new benchmarking Moondrop Variations (91/100 S-) for classical selections. highly recommended to try GK10 if bright neutral is your pursuit.


----------



## Meelis

I have this 10€ iem's:

Panasonic RP-HJE125E-A
Drive Unit 9.0 mm Neodymium
16.0 ohm at 1 kHz
97.0 dB
200.0 mW
10Hz - 24kHz

But the sound quality is extremly poor. There is echo and I don't like that vacuum feel in ears.

What iem would be huge upgrade enough, in sound and being open type?


----------



## IEManiac

Nimweth said:


> I am totally enamoured by the Heart Mirror. There is a wonderful transparency which I can attribute to an almost total lack of colouration.Timbre is very natural and separation very impressive. Watch out Aria.....


I feel very much the same way.


----------



## dharmasteve

Nimweth said:


> I am totally enamoured by the Heart Mirror. There is a wonderful transparency which I can attribute to an almost total lack of colouration.Timbre is very natural and separation very impressive. Watch out Aria.....


The following shows the intentions and mindset that went into creating the HZsound Heart Mirror


----------



## 430633

Meelis said:


> I have this 10€ iem's:
> 
> Panasonic RP-HJE125E-A
> Drive Unit 9.0 mm Neodymium
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/
This thread will be more helpful for your case. Do note the noise leakage and lack of isolation using earbuds though


----------



## IEManiac

alamnp said:


> Tripowin TC01 is good with good source and high amping.
> 
> If I don't have any mid tiers IEM, I will stick to TC01


I found the Tripo TC-01 too V-shaped. Too much bass and treble can be harsh.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I am totally enamoured by the Heart Mirror. There is a wonderful transparency which I can attribute to an almost total lack of colouration.Timbre is very natural and separation very impressive. Watch out Aria.....


Timbre and technicalities are top notch for a single DD. Easily can be endgame for casual folks who want a good budget sounding IEM.


PhoenixSong said:


> Is it true that they are bright, like many reviews suggest?


It is not Tin Hifi bright but more airier which makes everything sound like concert in a stadium 


Nimweth said:


> I have been doing some tip rolling on the Heart Mirror. The largest white silicone give a much improved seal and fit for me and now the bass is showing its full potential. I am very impressed by these, they have the speed and technicalities of a BA but the timbre and atmosphere of a DD. The result is extremely appealing. Surely amongst the best under $100?


The better the seal the better they sound. It's not just the bass but overall dynamics also improve. I'm using with BGVP S01 tips. And they sound splendid.


----------



## 430633

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Timbre and technicalities are top notch for a single DD. Easily can be endgame for casual folks who want a good budget sounding IEM.
> 
> It is not Tin Hifi bright but more airier which makes everything sound like concert in a stadium
> 
> The better the seal the better they sound. It's not just the bass but overall dynamics also improve. I'm using with BGVP S01 tips. And they sound splendid.


Ah this is great, I really didn't like the Tin T2 for long-term listening. In the short-term it did have the wow factor for a bit


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhoenixSong said:


> Ah this is great, I really didn't like the Tin T2 for long-term listening. In the short-term it did have the wow factor for a bit


Yeah. I'm experimenting of nerfing that fatiguing treble. But yes, T2 is not meant for long term listening. T2+ better suited for that. Go for Heart Mirror in the sale as price can go as low as $32 with coupons and store discounts on AliExpress. And at that price, nothing competes with it.


----------



## 430633

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Yeah. I'm experimenting of nerfing that fatiguing treble. But yes, T2 is not meant for long term listening. T2+ better suited for that. Go for Heart Mirror in the sale as price can go as low as $32 with coupons and store discounts on AliExpress. And at that price, nothing competes with it.


B-but this growing list though  

Reecho SG01

iBasso IT01X

Geek Wold GK10/Pro

GS Audio GD3B/A

Moondrop E-Stat & Kato

Fiio FD3/FD3 Pro

Whizzer HE03AL

KBear Aurora


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

PhoenixSong said:


> B-but this growing list though
> 
> Reecho SG01
> 
> ...


It always is! If you have unlimited funds then go for all of them!🤣🤣 I'm looking forward to GK10 and hope it lives up to the hype. Maybe I'll buy Aurora and FD3 Pro if impressions are good else none of the others are on my buylist.


----------



## 430633

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> It always is! If you have unlimited funds then go for all of them!🤣🤣 I'm looking forward to GK10 and hope it lives up to the hype. Maybe I'll buy Aurora and FD3 Pro if impressions are good else none of the others are on my buylist.


If I had the funds it would be an experiential museum instead of a list


----------



## Nimweth

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Timbre and technicalities are top notch for a single DD. Easily can be endgame for casual folks who want a good budget sounding IEM.
> 
> It is not Tin Hifi bright but more airier which makes everything sound like concert in a stadium
> 
> The better the seal the better they sound. It's not just the bass but overall dynamics also improve. I'm using with BGVP S01 tips. And they sound splendid.


The more I listen to them,  the better they get. It may be controversial but I am finding that they are challenging my TRI Starsea for transparency and soundstage, and the KBEAR Believe for transients and technicalities, and the Moondrop Aria for timbre and musicality. They are truly punching way above their weight.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> The more I listen to them,  the better they get. It may be controversial but I am finding that they are challenging my TRI Starsea for transparency and soundstage, and the KBEAR Believe for transients and technicalities, and the Moondrop Aria for timbre and musicality. They are truly punching way above their weight.


I'd agree they're not what is the usual fare in this price category. I don't have much experience with high end gear but I can definitely see that Heart Mirror are truly a differential in a V-shaped dominant cheap IEM market


----------



## dw1narso

PhoenixSong said:


> Ah this is great, I really didn't like the Tin T2 for long-term listening. In the short-term it did have the wow factor for a bit


I notice there are two kinds of audio lovers..., nothing right or wrong...  (1) have a strong preference to certain type of sound (thus why there's term such bass-head, treble-lover, vocal-lover, etc.)..., and (2) have neutral or tolerance or adaptability to different type of sounds.

I belong to no 2. (basically reflect my agnostic music preference too...) 

Heart Mirror wowed me with clarity, but also shocked my ear at first... (I was just adapting to CCA CSN at that time anyway...).
It takes a bit while for me to let it grow on me... I use it as my daily driver for a month up to a week a go; now I'm adapting back to bassy CCA CSN.


----------



## 430633

dw1narso said:


> I notice there are two kinds of audio lovers..., nothing right or wrong...  (1) have a strong preference to certain type of sound (thus why there's term such bass-head, treble-lover, vocal-lover, etc.)..., and (2) have neutral or tolerance or adaptability to different type of sounds.
> 
> I belong to no 2. (basically reflect my agnostic music preference too...)
> 
> ...


I kind of see it as a spectrum (as with many, many other things)- everyone has their own sweet spot and tolerance thresholds on either side of it, some wider than others


----------



## r31ya

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> It always is! If you have unlimited funds then go for all of them!🤣🤣 I'm looking forward to GK10 and hope it lives up to the hype. Maybe I'll buy Aurora and FD3 Pro if impressions are good else none of the others are on my buylist.


I used to store audition several before buying one. Thats how i manage to hear many different IEM without buying tons of them.
But Covid and all...


----------



## dw1narso

r31ya said:


> I used to store audition several before buying one. Thats how i manage to hear many different IEM without buying tons of them.
> But Covid and all...


Casei opened their new store (at Vila Dago Pamulang) very close to my parents in law house.. But I'm not dare to visit the store.. The area complex is Covid red zone now..


----------



## LikeHolborn (Aug 2, 2021)

Can a champ give me a recommendation for this:

Source: samsung tablet, lossless, youtube.

Listening level and time: 20/40mins at a time, high volume.

Listening environment: home.

Preferred sound signature: not necessarily tight bass but full bodied (no midbass lump/bump and no subbass). warm sound. In your face (forward), sweet midrange, upfront voices (not articulated, extended), sparkly high mids i guess (i don't mind harshness or shoutiness) and not a dull or dark low treble (again no soundstage, air or ultra realism for instruments ambitions here) no "ch" and "s" higher treble sibilance recommendations please. engaging, coherent sound (instruments kinda out back, not like 2 ppl talking at the same time type effect, don't want higher treble distractions).

Preferred genre: rock, electronic, mainstream hits (not sad beats, hip hop, pop, R&B?)*, am not the type to sing along i just "bop my head" and take cues from vocals as filler, rhythm... , lounge, ambiance music. Fair amount of classical instruments used i guess but I'll attach my youtube playlist which you may enjoy as well*  supposed to be 540 tracks (200 on head-fi) check out the arabic music if you can find it, am Algerian 

Price range: ~300 usd though am interested to know what superior choices there are if double that.

Thank you so much and enjoy my playlist i made it just for this yesterday.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LikeHolborn said:


> Can a champ give me a recommendation for this:
> 
> Source: samsung tablet, lossless, youtube.
> 
> ...



Probably the wrong thread for this budget. You can check in here where many would have strong recommendations.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ith-reference-list-no-big-brands-here.872245/


----------



## LikeHolborn

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Probably the wrong thread for this budget. You can check in here where many would have strong recommendations.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...ith-reference-list-no-big-brands-here.872245/


You can recommend less that 300$ might even be better recommendation than higher priced one, once you've used all your cumulative experience on the subject...


----------



## dw1narso

LikeHolborn said:


> Can a champ give me a recommendation for this:
> 
> Source: samsung tablet, lossless, youtube.
> 
> ...



As Barusu reply with his post above... this is the forum for budget/under $100 earphones...

BUT...

.... if you never have a real good IEM before, and 
.... you can put aside the idea that you HAVE TO spend $300 or even $600, and 
.... want to get better audio experience with your tablet and You Tube.... then you might be asking on the right place ...

Seriously, if you never have good IEM before, $50-$100 nowadays can buy you really, really good IEM already... (Check PhoenixSong's wanted list above. They are all seems good ones.)
... and you can use the extra money to buy USB C to 3.5mm dongle DAC ($10 to $200 DAC, even the $10-$30 one can be surprisingly good) which will improve further your experience....

I'm pretty sure the IEM and the USB DAC combo will show much better audio improvement than just allocating all the budget on the IEM. 

If you enjoy them... You can stop there... 

OR... continue with the next steps..... upload your 'good' MP3 audio file (FLAC would be better if you have) to your tablet, and download audio player app from PlayStore that can drive/use/control the USB DAC exclusively; for example HiBy Player (free), or Neutron or USB Audio Player Pro (the last two are paid app). Set HiBy player to exclusively control the DAC. Use HiBy player to play the uploaded audio file... And VOILA....


----------



## LikeHolborn

Well said, except.. i don't think it's better to buy a 100$ 'phone with dac will get you a better sound than an 300$ standalone value 'phone, even with crappy samsung tablet o.o otherwise you reinvigorated my absence and i feel more like am up to date. Now, i found out about an rha ma750 by searching "shure" or "Sennheiser" sparkly cause those give you a midrange but dull rolled off high end, am looking for happy, exciting, sweet sound caused by rolled off treble but "sparkly" high mids, low treble.  👍


----------



## dw1narso

LikeHolborn said:


> Well said, except.. i don't think it's better to buy a 100$ 'phone with dac will get you a better sound than an 300$ standalone value 'phone, even with crappy samsung tablet o.o otherwise you reinvigorated my absence and i feel more like am up to date. Now, i found out about an rha ma750 by searching "shure" or "Sennheiser" sparkly cause those give you a midrange but dull rolled off high end, am looking for happy, exciting, sweet sound caused by rolled off treble but "sparkly" high mids, low treble.  👍


Ah then apparently you have explore Head-Fi  ...

Then with your believe that your tablet is sufficient as the source and with your budget in mind, you can try check "Discovery" thread.. This thread discussing everything discovered but mostly IEM but not limited by any price range.  $300-$600 phones quite often come up there.. Especially since there are so many new and excellent models come up in the past 9 months..


----------



## LikeHolborn

Double well said feature, i will le check discovery thread if i can find the main one, hold on, i think might have already done that but with zero recommendations so far.. any other threads for recommendation?

 I wish it was as efficient as it could be, shure/Sennheiser forward kinda mids with sparkly high mids/low treble despite a rolled off higher treble. 🤔

Maybe not sparkly low treble, higher. I know the old m50, however that arranged it's treble not to be painful thin kind but just sparkle and give it energy.. unlike Sennheiser with a dull sound, competent but boring.

Maybe just the high mids and low treble that's responsible for making voices/sound forward and later in the high treble for the sparkle with a dip in between to effectively recess treble for listen-ability in higher volumes and coherence in bringing the voices forward and instruments out back. Only seems fundamentally natural like that and what god intended for headphones, speakers is another story.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 2, 2021)

LikeHolborn said:


> Well said, except.. i don't think it's better to buy a 100$ 'phone with dac will get you a better sound than an 300$ standalone value 'phone, even with crappy samsung tablet o.o otherwise you reinvigorated my absence and i feel more like am up to date. Now, i found out about an rha ma750 by searching "shure" or "Sennheiser" sparkly cause those give you a midrange but dull rolled off high end, am looking for happy, exciting, sweet sound caused by rolled off treble but "sparkly" high mids, low treble.  👍


Exactly, DAC would be a great idea.
Here is an amazing enthusuast's resource:
https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/#comment-18

Many $100+, even $50+ IEMs will not show their full potential with  a smartphone/tablet.

So spending ~$100 on a DAC would be a strategic investment.

Sorry for not advising you on IEM, my listening preferences are quite different.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LikeHolborn said:


> You can recommend less that 300$ might even be better recommendation than higher priced one, once you've used all your cumulative experience on the subject...


Basis your requirements, I guess a Harman-ish IEM would be a good solve. Apparently, Geek Wold GK10 is the hottest property at the moment. And, I have one incoming but can't recommend them at the moment as I haven't heard them myself. You can try Moondrop Aria or any of their offerings for that matter.


----------



## G777

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Basis your requirements, I guess a Harman-ish IEM would be a good solve. Apparently, Geek Wold GK10 is the hottest property at the moment. And, I have one incoming but can't recommend them at the moment as I haven't heard them myself. You can try Moondrop Aria or any of their offerings for that matter.


Aria is better 😉


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 2, 2021)

G777 said:


> Aria is better 😉


Great to hear.
Aria is really great: nicely built, and on top of fairly flat/boring Harman, they added a touch of 5k/10k splash to make it more engaging. While not my personal choice (I am all into all-BAs), iI definitelt see Aria as a single universal IEM that can please most.


----------



## Krucoz

AmericanSpirit said:


> Heart Mirror amazingly sound very very similar to Starfield, very good single DD Value IEM👍


Hi, not for my ears! Hz are not dull, mids are more vivid. They sound more energetic, Starfield sounds very (too much !?) relaxing.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

G777 said:


> Aria is better 😉


Probably. Harman is very safe tuning and will mostly appeal to majority users. I wouldn't be surprised if they're better than GK10 because Moondrop has a competent tuning department and their IEMs have good build quality.


----------



## LikeHolborn

PhonoPhi said:


> Exactly, DAC would be a great idea.
> Here is an amazing enthusuast's resource:
> https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/#comment-18
> 
> ...


To think of it a dac can really make a big difference especially if you got a crappy tablet along with it's crappy eq.

I have a limited 'phone try outs library myself.. although if you tried a 'phone with congested soundstage, in your face sound/vocals, recessed treble but not completely dark with energy you might be in the ballpark



Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Basis your requirements, I guess a Harman-ish IEM would be a good solve. Apparently, Geek Wold GK10 is the hottest property at the moment. And, I have one incoming but can't recommend them at the moment as I haven't heard them myself. You can try Moondrop Aria or any of their offerings for that matter.


Well geek wold gk10 is pretty satisfactory to most here because it's got a wide soundstage (as opposed to depth) among other things, that means for me that it has that painful, uneven treble that most 'phones do (especially at higher volumes), but at the same time i think harman or safe tunings (apple bud, b&w) are almost perfect for me.. i might be on to something.

There is that Japanese illustration i saw somewhere (maybe sony) that shows different soundstages, my preferences is singer front and center.. like old m50



PhonoPhi said:


> Great to hear.
> Aria is really great: nicely built, and on top of fairly flat/boring Harman, they added a touch of 5k/10k splash to make it more engaging. While not my personal choice (I am all into all-BAs), iI definitelt see Aria as a single universal IEM that can please most.


That sounds/might be perfect for me, I'll research it and confirm, thanks alot

..right up my aria code


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Krucoz said:


> Hi, not for my ears! Hz are not dull, mids are more vivid. They sound more energetic, Starfield sounds very (too much !?) relaxing.


Sounding similar in a broad definition which includes technicalities as well, HeartMirror is more bright and Starfield is tuned to Harman curve.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LikeHolborn said:


> To think of it a dac can really make a big difference especially if you got a crappy tablet along with it's crappy eq.
> 
> I have a limited 'phone try outs library myself.. although if you tried a 'phone with congested soundstage, in your face sound/vocals, recessed treble but not completely dark with energy you might be in the ballpark
> 
> ...


I think you should go for Aria and a good DAC like Fiio BTR5/Qudelix 5k. This is a very competent setup and would cost you ~$200 i.e. well within your budget of ~$300

Tanchjim Tanya for $20 is also a very good one for a backup pair. With extra cash you can get one and still save $80.


----------



## LikeHolborn

Aria sounds like it has more wide soundstage in turn more treble and less excitement at the same time than i desire, maybe less forward too (relatively) in the midrange.


----------



## LikeHolborn

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I think you should go for Aria and a good DAC like Fiio BTR5/Qudelix 5k. This is a very competent setup and would cost you ~$200 i.e. well within your budget of ~$300
> 
> Tanchjim Tanya for $20 is also a very good one for a backup pair. With extra cash you can get one and still save $80.


We'll save that spot for a more fitting 'phone, meanwhile if that would work (compatible) with a tablet.. on point recommendation thanks , if i could only find one that is priced 80$ and not a 300$ 600$ with ameliorated sound quality with the same sound signature.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

LikeHolborn said:


> Aria sounds like it has more wide soundstage in turn more treble and less excitement at the same time than i desire, maybe less forward too (relatively) in the midrange.


You can check out Tennmak Trio, costs around $50 with all the accessories and ~$30 if you just buy a pair of earheads. Comes with three tuning filters and the black and white filters should be good enough for your use case.


----------



## LikeHolborn

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> You can check out Tennmak Trio, costs around $50 with all the accessories and ~$30 if you just buy a pair of earheads. Comes with three tuning filters and the black and white filters should be good enough for your use case.


Thank you.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 2, 2021)

LikeHolborn said:


> We'll save that spot for a more fitting 'phone, meanwhile if that would work (compatible) with a tablet.. on point recommendation thanks , if i could only find one that is priced 80$ and not a 300$ 600$ with ameliorated sound quality with the same sound signature.


Tin Hifi T2 Plus ($45)
Moondrop SSP ( $40; AFAIK it requires amp)
TRN TA1 ($28)
Vsonic VS7 (~$120; super perfect for your use case as it can be optimally driven by a phone)
Tennmak Trio ($30 & $57)

All of these are very safe in the treble and yet have very good midrange presentation and have bang on neutral bass.


----------



## LikeHolborn

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Tin Hifi T2 Plus ($45)
> Moondrop SSP ( $40; AFAIK it requires amp)
> TRN TA1 ($28)
> Vsonic VS7 (~$120; super perfect for your use case as it can be optimally driven by a phone)
> ...


Cool, I'll check out Vsonic VS7, meanwhile i just searched "relatively forward midrange" and may come up with promising options, if "safe" rolled off but exciting, fun, engaging also.

This is my perfect page (and the one before it for what am looking for): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-ws99-ws77-pg-57.650449/page-17


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 2, 2021)

LikeHolborn said:


> Cool, I'll check out Vsonic VS7, meanwhile i just searched "relatively forward midrange" and may come up with promising options, if "safe" rolled off but exciting, fun, engaging also.
> 
> This is my perfect page (and the one before it for what am looking for): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-ws99-ws77-pg-57.650449/page-17


What type of music genre do you enjoy the most? Honestly Tanchjim Tanya does good job even with laptop dongle playing random youtube on browsers.

There is a hyped and well deserve monster priced with $46 and it sound par or surpasses most of $sub300, and to some extent it can sound better than best of the best for some tracks. Try check GeekWold GK10, Sennheiser and Shure isn’t even a discussion anymore they can make up to A grade range IEM nowadays, but not any better, buying those you probably would have to admit paying premium on branding intangibles to the logo.


----------



## LikeHolborn

I would say for choosing a headphone: rock, the others are just what i think i listen to: electronic (instruments mostly), lounge, hip hop, rap, r&b, soundtracks, mainly mainstream all time hits, pop etc. Rpgwizard on that page matches my preferences.. thanks for your accommodation here though and dac advice! Check my post about the recommendation form, you'll find a playlist there hopefully you can enjoy  ✌


----------



## r31ya

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I think you should go for Aria and a good DAC like Fiio BTR5/Qudelix 5k. This is a very competent setup and would cost you ~$200 i.e. well within your budget of ~$300
> 
> Tanchjim Tanya for $20 is also a very good one for a backup pair. With extra cash you can get one and still save $80.


Currently using Tanya+BTR5, its pretty damn good for music.
Tanya might not have the clarity or technically of more expensive IEMs but the musicality and its full vocal is damn satisfying.

While its great for music, for gaming, I wish it have a bit bigger soundstage tough. Tanya have great layering and decent imaging but the smaller soundstage is something definitely felt during gaming.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> What type of music genre do you enjoy the most? Honestly Tanchjim Tanya does good job even with laptop dongle playing random youtube on browsers.
> 
> There is a hyped and well deserve monster priced with $46 and it sound par or surpasses most of $sub300, and to some extent it can sound better than best of the best for some tracks. Try check GeekWold GK10, Sennheiser and Shure isn’t even a discussion anymore they can make up to A grade range IEM nowadays, but not any better, buying those you probably would have to admit paying premium on branding intangibles to the logo.


Audio Technica ATH-e40 is still pretty decent.
It have weird fit tough, i got mine second hand as the previous owner can't wear it "right".


----------



## 430633

I used to like the E40 but gave mine away many years ago. I liked its bass slam but vocals sounded a little wonky and affordable IEMs now (like the Aria) scale better and beat it at its own strength (dynamics)


----------



## r31ya

PhoenixSong said:


> I used to like the E40 but gave mine away many years ago. I liked its bass slam but vocals sounded a little wonky and affordable IEMs now (like the Aria) scale better and beat it at its own strength (dynamics)


Its very receptive to cable changes but it have unique plug which makes cable hunting a bit annoying.
I broke my decent cable for it (third time) and as i move on to different IEMs, i haven't been bothered to find good replacement for it.
I have one not so good cable for it now, in case i need to use it.

Personally its one of first flatter iem i used, as my other iem at the time is mostly V shaped and whatever Auglamor RT-1 is, so its interesting to listen and the positioning of things is a bit different than i usually hear.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Very interesting discussion.

I like a lot Tanya and generally I don't like to much neutral buds, I prefear harmanish curve.

How may you compare Moondrop Aria and similar iems with Ibasso IT00 and Whizzer Kylin HE01?


----------



## redguardsoldier

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting discussion.
> 
> I like a lot Tanya and generally I don't like to much neutral buds, I prefear harmanish curve.
> 
> How may you compare Moondrop Aria and similar iems with Ibasso IT00 and Whizzer Kylin HE01?



I have both Aria & HE01 . Vocal on HE01 is just lust, sweet, & soft. HE01 has more midbass, while Aria has more subbass. Overall, Aria is much better through the frequency range, with better details as well .

Still, if you want some light (physically) & easy to drive, HE01 is a very good option .


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting discussion.
> 
> I like a lot Tanya and generally I don't like to much neutral buds, I prefear harmanish curve.
> 
> How may you compare Moondrop Aria and similar iems with Ibasso IT00 and Whizzer Kylin HE01?


Both Aria and Tanya follow Harman Target curve. Don't know about other two IEMs. So yes, you will definitely like Aria if you like Haramn-ish signature.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> Audio Technica ATH-e40 is still pretty decent.
> It have weird fit tough, i got mine second hand as the previous owner can't wear it "right".


I heard TRN was started by ex-ATH & ex-KZ engineer, the tuning of TRN sometime reminds me of ATH sometime, to me TRN was a mix of KZ V + ATH Japanese V, may not sound very good to most of audience but they matches to some J-POPs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting discussion.
> 
> I like a lot Tanya and generally I don't like to much neutral buds, I prefear harmanish curve.
> 
> How may you compare Moondrop Aria and similar iems with Ibasso IT00 and Whizzer Kylin HE01?


Aria’s LCP driver is more elastic one than Carbon Nanotube (CNT) used for starfield or Diamond-Like-Carbon(DLC) used for many others in the same range, makes the impluse response more natural and fast IMO.





 I haven’t seen anyone measured those, but surely my ear can tell there a distinct difference in the timbre, like nylon string on acoustic guitar vs iron string on electronic guitar, nylon one sounds more natural.


----------



## r31ya (Aug 3, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I heard TRN was started by ex-ATH & ex-KZ engineer, the tuning of TRN sometime reminds me of ATH sometime, to me TRN was a mix of KZ V + ATH Japanese V, may not sound very good to most of audience but they matches to some J-POPs.


might explain the two face of TRN, sometimes it have the more gentle Japanese V and sometimes it went to 11 on sharpass KZ V.
But its been awhile since the last great TRN, KopiOkaya's TRN V90, TRN BA5, and the last one being TRN TA1 which all is tuning moving away from KZ sharp.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

r31ya said:


> might explain the two face of TRN, sometimes it have the more gentle Japanese V and sometimes it went to 11 on sharpass KZ V.
> But its been awhile since the last great TRN, KopiOkaya's TRN V90, TRN BA5, and the last one being TRN TA1 which all is tuning moving away from KZ sharp.


They are releasing new 7BA(TRN X7) and I hope it’s a Audio Technica style🤔
The shell looks nice.


----------



## tkddans

Hey all…you probably saw this posted elsewhere but jeez there are multiple threads where it seems relevant for me to post…

*Full Aria Review with Sound Demos and Comparisons
*


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 3, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Hey all…you probably saw this posted elsewhere but jeez there are multiple threads where it seems relevant for me to post…
> 
> *Full Aria Review with Sound Demos and Comparisons
> *



Great job!! Recording signature😍

Just tried Aria’s recording vs Xenns UP recording, wow seeing is believing, hearing actual sound reproduction is so convincing on HQ recording equipment.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 3, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Hey all…you probably saw this posted elsewhere but jeez there are multiple threads where it seems relevant for me to post…
> 
> *Full Aria Review with Sound Demos and Comparisons
> *



By the way the sound I heard from that Aria is stock tuning, it can open up alot by trying removing the iron hex filter and replace that stock cable to something else.

I suggest to Moondrop and they admitted the new iron filter was a bad idea, it was to fit to harman curve but it looses huge quality in timbre as you can hear from the recording. The sound is congested.

Just use a nail 🧷 to stick out the outer layer, and you will get true potentials of Aria, it’s an A- class IEM as a single DD as opposed stocked B- class.

Also Aria comes with 3 pairs of spare filters,
So feel free to attach and remove.


----------



## tkddans

AmericanSpirit said:


> By the way the sound I heard from that Aria is stock tuning, it can open up alot by trying removing the iron hex filter and replace that stock cable to something else.
> 
> I suggest to Moondrop and they admitted the new iron filter was a bad idea, it was to fit to harman curve but it looses huge quality in timbre as you can hear from the recording. The sound is congested.
> 
> ...


Oh! Well that’s all very interesting.

Now I have to do that! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 3, 2021)

r31ya said:


> might explain the two face of TRN, sometimes it have the more gentle Japanese V and sometimes it went to 11 on sharpass KZ V.
> But its been awhile since the last great TRN, KopiOkaya's TRN V90, TRN BA5, and the last one being TRN TA1 which all is tuning moving away from KZ sharp.


"Famous" TRN X6 are also tuned by the same "tuner", and the same person who made Andy to close his amazing DAC thread here out of the ego issues   Highly regrettable!

My limited experience with TRN is that given that their quality control seem not  existent, I buy them only for spare parts.

I just got a pair of MT1 today - nice deal for under $10 Can ($8 US), really nice nozzles (the mesh looks bezeled) and connectors, and perhaps a useful shell. Not sure about the DD, cable and tips.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> "Famous" TRN X6 are also tuned by the same "tuner", and the same person who made Andy to close his amazing DAC thread here out of the ego issues   Highly regrettable!
> 
> My limited experience with TRN is that given that their quality control seem not  existent, I buy them only for spare parts.
> 
> I just got a pair of MT1 today - nice deal for under $10 Can ($8 US), really nice nozzles (the mesh looks bezeled) and connectors, and perhaps a useful shell. Not sure about the DD, cable and tips.


You can find his list here: https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/


----------



## 430633

PhonoPhi said:


> "Famous" TRN X6 are also tuned by the same "tuner", and the same person who made Andy to close his amazing DAC thread here out of the ego issues   Highly regrettable!
> 
> My limited experience with TRN is that given that their quality control seem not  existent, I buy them only for spare parts.
> 
> I just got a pair of MT1 today - nice deal for under $10 Can ($8 US), really nice nozzles (the mesh looks bezeled) and connectors, and perhaps a useful shell. Not sure about the DD, cable and tips.


I tried tip and cable rolling on my 2 sets of MT1, but it is quite limited due to base tuning and driver performance. It seems to work best with my Limpid 8 cable and Radius Deep Mount tips. They cannot be inserted too deeply into my ear canal though- it is one of the rare cases where a light break in the seal (maybe vent like the GK10?) actually helps to reduce bass bloat


----------



## 430633

Oh btw I could hear an audible difference between my 8 core TRN T3 and 8 core KBear Limpid Pro pure silver cables  (*at least on the MT1)


----------



## 430633

But compared with the Aria, I really did not want to listen to them. They are unable to reproduce the same level of treble/detail without sounding harsh, and vocals sound thin. Bass isn't as extended, tight and well controlled too. Still, for $8 I would say they aren't bad, but when stock sound has clear issues and nearly any cable/tip upgrade would be more than a 100% increase to its price with limited audible *improvement, it is something to keep in perspective


----------



## PhonoPhi (Aug 3, 2021)

...
Sorry, a double post managing multiple quotations in Mozilla...


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> You can find his list here: https://andyaudiovault.com/donglemadness/


That is my bookmark now.
I may not agree with everything (with my mini "dongle madness", I am rather dumbfounded, dazed and confused,
and you are right about amps!), but it is great to see this perspective, and sad that the HeadFi is not the right place with those reviewers pushing  $1000+ cables out of their "experience"...



PhoenixSong said:


> I tried tip and cable rolling on my 2 sets of MT1, but it is quite limited due to base tuning and driver performance. It seems to work best with my Limpid 8 cable and Radius Deep Mount tips. They cannot be inserted too deeply into my ear canal though- it is one of the rare cases where a light break in the seal (maybe vent like the GK10?) actually helps to reduce bass bloat


Really good points!
No motivation to try them. CS1 and ST2 were unlistenable, and single DDs are not my tea.

M10 and STM so far temporarily escaped the parts bin.
STM surprised me, I Iike it more than the Lark (just brief inpressions, no direct conparison), the large BA in the nozzle feels weird, but it kinda works.


PhoenixSong said:


> But compared with the Aria, I really did not want to listen to them. They are unable to reproduce the same level of treble/detail without sounding harsh, and vocals sound thin. Bass isn't as extended, tight and well controlled too. Still, for $8 I would say they aren't bad, but when stock sound has clear issues and nearly any cable/tip upgrade would be more than a 100% increase to its price with limited audible *improvement, it is something to keep in perspective



All my limited experience with "cable differences" point to source limitations.

Again, different DACs really dumbfounded me, cables are just conductors, and if their resistance is low - they should not be a factor for the sound, just to get the best of comfort and aesthetics.


----------



## RikudouGoku

PhonoPhi said:


> That is my bookmark now.
> I may not agree with everything (with my mini "dongle madness", I am rather dumbfounded, dazed and confused,
> and you are right about amps!), but it is great to see this perspective, and sad that the HeadFi is not the right place with those reviewers pushing  $1000+ cables out of their "experience"...
> 
> ...


You can also find the original head-fi thread here:
https://web.archive.org/web/2021061...ted-and-ranked-subjective-impressions.958216/


----------



## PhonoPhi

RikudouGoku said:


> You can also find the original head-fi thread here:
> https://web.archive.org/web/2021061...ted-and-ranked-subjective-impressions.958216/


That is really great, thank you!
I saw several more truncated versions.
I did miss it, though his website is now full speed 

My limited DAC quest summary: a better version of BTR5 with more battery life and a better range is something to look for.


----------



## r31ya

PhonoPhi said:


> That is really great, thank you!
> I saw several more truncated versions.
> I did miss it, though his website is now full speed
> 
> My limited DAC quest summary: a better version of BTR5 with more battery life and a better range is something to look for.


Battery life of BTR5 is a bit limited but the better range is the one i'm definitely looking for.
On LDAC mode BTR5 could stutter when i put it in different pocket to my phone.
So forget walking to different room, clothing thickness affect it.

Connection seems to be better on APTX-HD but the sound is less lively compared to LDAC


----------



## Rush87 (Aug 3, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Hey all…you probably saw this posted elsewhere but jeez there are multiple threads where it seems relevant for me to post…
> 
> *Full Aria Review with Sound Demos and Comparisons
> *



Thanks for that, it's pretty interesting to listen to the demo. I think my Sundara do a good job for this experiment, being transparent and "neutral".
I'm surprised by how well your setup can convey differences.
The Aria sounds claustrophobic (or congested) IMO, while the MEST and UP both sound much clearer and open....better.


----------



## 430633

Rush87 said:


> Thanks for that, it's pretty interesting to listen to the demo. I think my Sundara do a good job for this experiment, being transparent and "neutral".
> I'm surprised by how well your setup can convey differences.
> The Aria sounds claustrophobic (or congested) IMO, while the MEST and UP both sound much clearer and open....better.


Yeah it's a good thing that this issue can easily be rectified in the Aria, and reversibly so


----------



## tkddans

Rush87 said:


> Thanks for that, it's pretty interesting to listen to the demo. I think my Sundara do a good job for this experiment, being transparent and "neutral".
> I'm surprised by how well your setup can convey differences.
> The Aria sounds claustrophobic IMO, while the MEST and UP both sound much clearer and open....better.


Yea for sure. To be fair to the Aria, I have to say they do sound clearer in real life.

Though at least looking at them relative to the MEST and UP, they certainly are less clear than them.


----------



## Rush87 (Aug 3, 2021)

PhoenixSong said:


> Yeah it's a good thing that this issue can easily be rectified in the Aria, and reversibly so


That would make for an interesting sound demo 



tkddans said:


> Yea for sure. To be fair to the Aria, I have to say they do sound clearer in real life.
> 
> Though at least looking at them relative to the MEST and UP, they certainly are less clear than them.


And to be fair, the $$$ difference is not insignificant.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Listening some HQ acoustic recordings with 100hr+ GK10. This IEM is such a surprise ….I can bring MEST MKII to a comparison for this sub $50 IEM. 

I’d just blindly recommend GK10 despite tonality preference variations.


----------



## boost3d

Can someone do a quick rundown between the Heart Mirror, CVJ Mirror, and SSR? My preference leans towards neutral-neutral/bright. Thanks.


----------



## baskingshark

boost3d said:


> Can someone do a quick rundown between the Heart Mirror, CVJ Mirror, and SSR? My preference leans towards neutral-neutral/bright. Thanks.



I haven't tried the CVJ Mirror, but that is kinda comparing apples to oranges, since the CVJ Mirror is a hybrid, compared to the other 2 (SSR and Heart Mirror), which are single DD. The different driver types have their pros and cons.


*FWIW, comparing the Heart Mirror to the Moondrop SSR:*
The Heart Mirror is a neutral bright IEM. The Moondrop SSR is tuned somewhat diffuse-field neutral with an upper mids boost. Both sets have good technical performance for a single DD set, the Moondrop SSR edges it in clarity, details and imaging. Timbre for acoustic instruments is very good in both sets. The Moondrop SSR has quite bad sibilance and a thinner note weight compared to the HZSound Heart Mirror. Isolation is better on the HZSound Heart Mirror.

The Moondrop SSR actually sounds nice at low volumes, but by pumping up the volume a few dB, the 3 kHz area is shouty and is too much for me (Fletcher Munson Curve). The Moondrop SSR has very polarizing reviews, and I think this may be due to the different volumes all of us are using it at, and volume levels are typically not mentioned by reviewers or consumers. Not to mention the different sources, tips, hearing health we all have may affect our perception of upper mids/treble in the Moondrop SSR. After doing A/B testing using the same source, tips (and even cable), I’ll take the HZSound Heart Mirror any day over the Moondrop SSR, as the 3 kHz peak and the sibilance on the SSR is a deal breaker for me.

The Moondrop SSR actually has better technical performance than the HZSound Heart Mirror, but unfortunately it isn’t my cup of tea in terms of tonality.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried the CVJ Mirror, but that is kinda comparing apples to oranges, since the CVJ Mirror is a hybrid, compared to the other 2 (SSR and Heart Mirror), which are single DD. The different driver types have their pros and cons.
> 
> 
> *FWIW, comparing the Heart Mirror to the Moondrop SSR:*
> ...


Oh SSR that good? That brings a good hope for upcoming Quarks!


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Oh SSR that good? That brings a good hope for upcoming Quarks!



Honestly, I'm not really optimistic after I saw the 3 kHz middle finger on the graphs for the Quark. It graphs similarly to the SSR. 

But maybe I'm sensitive to that upper mids area, and I'm sure other folks who are trebleheads or low volume listeners (not affected by Fletcher Munson curve) may like the SSR. SSR has one of the best technicalities for a sub $50 USD single DD set for sure, just that the 3 kHz area is polarizing.


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> Honestly, I'm not really optimistic after I saw the 3 kHz middle finger on the graphs for the Quark. It graphs similarly to the SSR.
> 
> But maybe I'm sensitive to that upper mids area, and I'm sure other folks who are trebleheads or low volume listeners (not affected by Fletcher Munson curve) may like the SSR. SSR has one of the best technicalities for a sub $50 USD single DD set for sure, just that the 3 kHz area is polarizing.


thought they were trying to compete against Tanya, but good news for SSR fans


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Honestly, I'm not really optimistic after I saw the 3 kHz middle finger on the graphs for the Quark. It graphs similarly to the SSR.
> 
> But maybe I'm sensitive to that upper mids area, and I'm sure other folks who are trebleheads or low volume listeners (not affected by Fletcher Munson curve) may like the SSR. SSR has one of the best technicalities for a sub $50 USD single DD set for sure, just that the 3 kHz area is polarizing.


If that's the case, then it will seriously undercut their own product that has some good response in the Asian markets. Because Quarks looks more like Etymotic neutral as opposed to Moondrop house sound. I'm excited to see how they will pan out but it's been almost 3 days and Shenzhenaudio still hasn't shipped my order, so I don't think I will receive them anytime soon.


lushmelody said:


> thought they were trying to compete against Tanya, but good news for SSR fans


Looks like they're targeting fans who prefer DF neutral target but don't want to spend $30 for T2 or $50 for Heart Mirror/Neon. Because they're definitely going to be deep insertion type of IEMs so that bass and mids will definitely get elevated than what it looks on the store graph. And, the decision to release non-mic version means they're definitely targeting entry-level hobbyists and want to build a brand equity so when the hobbyist begins to spend more they will definitely buy their higher priced offerings.


----------



## G777

baskingshark said:


> Honestly, I'm not really optimistic after I saw the 3 kHz middle finger on the graphs for the Quark. It graphs similarly to the SSR.
> 
> But maybe I'm sensitive to that upper mids area, and I'm sure other folks who are trebleheads or low volume listeners (not affected by Fletcher Munson curve) may like the SSR. SSR has one of the best technicalities for a sub $50 USD single DD set for sure, just that the 3 kHz area is polarizing.


You could probably just stick a piece of micropore tape on the nozzle to smooth that peak out


----------



## lushmelody

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> If that's the case, then it will seriously undercut their own product that has some good response in the Asian markets. Because Quarks looks more like Etymotic neutral as opposed to Moondrop house sound. I'm excited to see how they will pan out but it's been almost 3 days and Shenzhenaudio still hasn't shipped my order, so I don't think I will receive them anytime soon.
> 
> Looks like they're targeting fans who prefer DF neutral target but don't want to spend $30 for T2 or $50 for Heart Mirror/Neon. Because they're definitely going to be deep insertion type of IEMs so that bass and mids will definitely get elevated than what it looks on the store graph. And, the decision to release non-mic version means they're definitely targeting entry-level hobbyists and want to build a brand equity so when the hobbyist begins to spend more they will definitely buy their higher priced offerings.


its so well priced, i hope they achieve their intended success in that market


----------



## baskingshark

G777 said:


> You could probably just stick a piece of micropore tape on the nozzle to smooth that peak out



Yeah that's a possibility, or there's always EQ. But even so, I wasn't a fan of the thin note weight on the SSR, don't think the micropore mod or EQ could fix that.

Anyways the SSR was a loaner and I've returned it. Oh wells.


----------



## Nimweth

My review of the HZ Sound Heart Mirror is now available to read:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews


----------



## whirlwind

baskingshark said:


> Yeah that's a possibility, or there's always EQ. But even so, I wasn't a fan of the thin note weight on the SSR, don't think the micropore mod or EQ could fix that.
> 
> Anyways the SSR was a loaner and I've returned it. Oh wells.


Same here with the SSR...loved the fit, but in the end not enough weight to the music.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> My review of the HZ Sound Heart Mirror is now available to read:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews


I'm working on my review as well and I'd say that I agree for the most parts, but maybe try a tip with a long nozzle and that bass will be astonishing. I assume you are using them with Spiral Dot or the stock tips.


----------



## Nimweth

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I'm working on my review as well and I'd say that I agree for the most parts, but maybe try a tip with a long nozzle and that bass will be astonishing. I assume you are using them with Spiral Dot or the stock tips.


I am using the stock medium white silicone tips. I will try KZ Starlines which are taller. Thank you for the tip (lol).


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

My review of HZSOUND Heart Mirror.

Hope you enjoy reading it.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Aug 11, 2021)

AmericanSpirit said:


> They are releasing new 7BA(TRN X7) and I hope it’s a Audio Technica style🤔
> The shell looks nice.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNuFsWL
I received coupon code: TRNX72
Not sure how much it discounts..m(note: tried, the promo code was $20 off, but still $110 for 30095?…tuning looks pretty flat from bass to 4khz, then it appears pretty dark going upward


----------



## boost3d

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> My review of HZSOUND Heart Mirror.
> 
> Hope you enjoy reading it.





Nimweth said:


> My review of the HZ Sound Heart Mirror is now available to read:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews



Darn I can't decide on the Etymotic ER2SE (which I had before) and the Heart Mirror. 

I was dead set on picking up another ER2SE but had second thoughts at the last moment. Both are identical in price, I can pick up the ER2SE locally at Adorama in NYC for $49. The only reason I gave up my previous set was the bullet design.


----------



## 1clearhead

This review is on a new startup company I discovered on Taobao!
…Can this be the beginning of the budget take over?

Introducing *Bamboo Forest Bird*, ridiculous price for such Hi-Definition sound!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16500889

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## AmericanSpirit

boost3d said:


> Darn I can't decide on the Etymotic ER2SE (which I had before) and the Heart Mirror.
> 
> I was dead set on picking up another ER2SE but had second thoughts at the last moment. Both are identical in price, I can pick up the ER2SE locally at Adorama in NYC for $49. The only reason I gave up my previous set was the bullet design.


ER2E and HeartMirror are very different IEMs, ER2E is a mid-centric flat and weightless sounding monitor IEM to check sounds I grade as Tonality C, technicality B. HeartMirror is bright-harman ish neutral Starfield mock up, tonality B, Technicality B-.

I would note ER2E does not have any sound stage, as designed for monitoring sound like you have a pair of 2ch speaker right next to you, that helps for some, but I can see for my case it does not fit for musically.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

boost3d said:


> Darn I can't decide on the Etymotic ER2SE (which I had before) and the Heart Mirror.
> 
> I was dead set on picking up another ER2SE but had second thoughts at the last moment. Both are identical in price, I can pick up the ER2SE locally at Adorama in NYC for $49. The only reason I gave up my previous set was the bullet design.


If Etymotic neutral is upto your preferences then ER2SE is good contender but that deep insertion bullet design is a pain.

Heart Mirror has great technicalities and timbre with a bright neutral signature. For $50 or even $100, not many single DDs pack a punch like them. Overall it's a good package and a durable product.

If you can demo the set locally that would be the best way to make the judgement.


----------



## boost3d

Thanks guys. Think I'll just get the ER2SE again. The only issue I had with the ER2SE was the bullet design. I was always hunting for a ChiFi iem with a similar sig (which I like).


----------



## baskingshark (Aug 11, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> If Etymotic neutral is upto your preferences then ER2SE is good contender but that deep insertion bullet design is a pain.
> 
> Heart Mirror has great technicalities and timbre with a bright neutral signature. For $50 or even $100, not many single DDs pack a punch like them. Overall it's a good package and a durable product.
> 
> If you can demo the set locally that would be the best way to make the judgement.



I had the privilege to audition the TForce Yuan Li tour unit and this set is a single DD with very good technicalities and authentic timbre. Neutralish bright tuning. I think it is actually an upgrade over the Heart Mirror in technical performance. The Yuan Li needs amping too, it scales very well with amping. It is kind of a mini Tanchjim Oxygen.

My only issue with the Yuan Li was the upper mids are a bit fatiguing and can be shouty on some recordings. This tour unit is not the final tuning though, heard that TForce is damping the upper mids slightly for their final release product, after taking feedback from the first adopters. I really look forward to the final tour unit, was already quite impressed with the prerelease unit.


----------



## zachsvc

Recommendations please! I recently ordered Heart Mirror as my first IEM. They haven't even been delivered yet, but I would like to order another set or two with different tunings to compliment them. My budget is $100ish, and I will be listening on IEMagni/Modi3+


----------



## InvisibleInk

zachsvc said:


> Recommendations please! I recently ordered Heart Mirror as my first IEM. They haven't even been delivered yet, but I would like to order another set or two with different tunings to compliment them. My budget is $100ish, and I will be listening on IEMagni/Modi3+


For something different and complimentary you can consider the KBEAR Neon.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Aug 12, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I had the privilege to audition the TForce Yuan Li tour unit and this set is a single DD with very good technicalities and authentic timbre. Neutralish bright tuning. I think it is actually an upgrade over the Heart Mirror in technical performance. The Yuan Li needs amping too, it scales very well with amping. It is kind of a mini Tanchjim Oxygen.
> 
> My only issue with the Yuan Li was the upper mids are a bit fatiguing and can be shouty on some recordings. This tour unit is not the final tuning though, heard that TForce is damping the upper mids slightly for their final release product, after taking feedback from the first adopters. I really look forward to the final tour unit, was already quite impressed with the prerelease unit.


They look great and sound profile is interesting. Definitely going into my watchlist. Will be interesting to see how they fare as an overall offering vs FD3/Pro


zachsvc said:


> Recommendations please! I recently ordered Heart Mirror as my first IEM. They haven't even been delivered yet, but I would like to order another set or two with different tunings to compliment them. My budget is $100ish, and I will be listening on IEMagni/Modi3+


Maybe you can try Tin T2 Plus if a different version of neutral is what you need. Else in the fun tuning variants you can try KZ DQ6 (mild V shape), Geek Wold GK10 (I have one on the way as well, but impressions are mostly positive so far), and Moondrop Aria (Harman neutral tuning)


----------



## chickenmoon

I've got a GK10, TForce and FD3 incoming too. And a Vento Conductor T-500 Pro (totally blind purchase this one).


----------



## baskingshark

chickenmoon said:


> I've got a GK10, TForce and FD3 incoming too. And a Vento Conductor T-500 Pro (totally blind purchase this one).




Very nice haul coming in!

Do you happen to have a KBEAR BElieve on hand. It looks very similar to the Vento Conductor, am wondering if it measures and sounds the same!


----------



## RikudouGoku

chickenmoon said:


> I've got a GK10, TForce and FD3 incoming too. And a Vento Conductor T-500 Pro (totally blind purchase this one).


Nice, also have the GK10 and the T-500 Pro on the way.


----------



## chickenmoon

baskingshark said:


> Very nice haul coming in!
> 
> Do you happen to have a KBEAR BElieve on hand. It looks very similar to the Vento Conductor, am wondering if it measures and sounds the same!



I'll be able to compare it to the Believe as I have this one.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Aug 12, 2021)

That feeling when after having gotten into IEMs with the BL-03 you spend a few years chasing the dragon up to $660 units, and then put the $20 BL-03s back in your ears again and wonder what you wasted all that time (not to mention money) for anyway…

Lightning in a bottle without a doubt.


----------



## 430633

KutuzovGambit said:


> That feeling when after having gotten into IEMs with the BL-03 you spend a few years chasing the dragon up to $660 units, and then put the $20 BL-03s back in your ears again and wonder what you wasted all that time (not to mention money) for anyway…
> 
> Lightning in a bottle without a doubt.


Oh no! Could you help me review this selection I have in mind? You may have tried some of them 

(~$200): Aune Jasper, JVC FDX1, Sony XBA N3, Tanchjim Hana 2021, Thieaudio Legacy 4, YanYin Aladdin

(~$600): Acoustune HS1650, Dunu SA6 & Zen Pro, Fearless S8Pro & Z, Moondrop Variations, Oriolus Isabellae, Shanling ME700 Lite, Softears RSV, Thieaudio Oracle & Monarch, XENNS UP


----------



## boost3d (Aug 13, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> For something different and complimentary you can consider the KBEAR Neon.



Possibly dumb question. I was reading about these and some recommend to get an impedance adapter (at least 30ohm iirc) because of the BA.

Does a impedance adapter have the same effect on hybrids, DD+BA or DD+multiple BAs or other combos with a BA, iems? Or is that just specific to Knowles BA drivers?


----------



## r31ya (Aug 13, 2021)

boost3d said:


> Possibly dumb question. I was reading about these and some recommend to get an impedance adapter (at least 30ohm iirc) because of the BA.
> 
> Does a impedance adapter have the same effect on hybrids, DD+BA or DD+multiple BAs or other combos with a BA, iems? Or is that just specific to Knowles BA drivers?


Wow Impedance adapter, thats kinda new recomendation for me. Apparently, its to clean noise and BAs is more sensitive to noise.
What is your IEM and set-up why that is the one got recommended?

So far money spending rec i got goes,
1. get good IEMs,
2. do tip rolls,
3. get better cable if needed,
4. get a better source (DAC/AMP)

Or as some Headfier says, _"upgrade from the thing closest to your ear then works your way further away."
---_


----------



## boost3d (Aug 13, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Wow Impedance adapter, thats kinda new recomendation for me. Apparently, its to clean noise and BAs is more sensitive to noise.
> What is your IEM and set-up why that is the one got recommended?
> 
> So far money spending rec i got goes,
> ...



It wasn't recommended directly to me or my setup. It was mentioned on a review of the Kbear Neon. Something about using the same BA as Etymotic but the Kbear Neon only has an impedance of 14ohms while Etyomics (depending on model but with the same driver) have at least 28ohms and upwards of 100 ohms. That user did note positive changes when using an impedance adapter. I also saw another user post a FR graph of the KB Neon with and without an impedance adapter and there was a difference.

My question was purely out of curiosity.


----------



## PhonoPhi

boost3d said:


> Possibly dumb question. I was reading about these and some recommend to get an impedance adapter (at least 30ohm iirc) because of the BA.
> 
> Does a impedance adapter have the same effect on hybrids, DD+BA or DD+multiple BAs or other combos with a BA, iems? Or is that just specific to Knowles BA drivers?


The impedance adaptor is really useful when one has a too powerful amp that can do large voltage.
Then the impedance adaptor may help to use the source at the optimum voltage, e.g. not too low - where the background voltage often causes hiss with sensitive BAs. So good adaptors, like IEMatch, work well to remove the background noise.
With a weak source, impedance adaptors typically make the sound worse (and I did try myself...)


----------



## Adide

IEMatch is not an impedance adapter in the traditional sense (https://ifi-audio.com/faqs/the-iematch-is-not-an-impedance-adapter/) and thus in will not act as one.

@boost3d - different impedance adapters will have various effects on different iems, there's no rule for it. You need to have the impedance curve plot of the iem to predict what would happen but usually you need to actually try it to see if you like the change. Effects are usually worse (but not always) and hybrid/BA setups are more sensitive than DD.


----------



## seanwee

PhoenixSong said:


> Oh no! Could you help me review this selection I have in mind? You may have tried some of them
> 
> (~$200): Aune Jasper, JVC FDX1, Sony XBA N3, Tanchjim Hana 2021, Thieaudio Legacy 4, YanYin Aladdin
> 
> (~$600): Acoustune HS1650, Dunu SA6 & Zen Pro, Fearless S8Pro & Z, Moondrop Variations, Oriolus Isabellae, Shanling ME700 Lite, Softears RSV, Thieaudio Oracle & Monarch, XENNS UP


Not sure how the rest compare but the FDX1 blows the Acoustune out of the water despite being in the $200 class. I saw that it was on sale again on Drop for $175 a few days ago. Its a steal at that price.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> They are releasing new 7BA(TRN X7) and I hope it’s a Audio Technica style🤔
> The shell looks nice.


Following up with X7, I’ve seen some reviews of X7 and it looks like this IEM is a No-Go one..


----------



## Arjey

Could someone who has the Moondrop Aria, and who is planning on getting the Tripowin Mele tag/reply/pm me when they get it? I'm on a very tight budget and I've been debating on getting the Aria for a long time, but I feel like it might be just a bit shy in bass for my taste, and some say it needs a different cable ($79 is just about my max price range limit, add a better cable and that's too much).
Now the Mele is out and I'm really hoping that it'll turn out to be a good, clear sounding, good fitting pair with impactful bass and non-fatiguing treble, and at the same time have good quality accessories (cable, decent tips). Can't wait for ur opinion, cus if it's the real deal for $50 imma get it


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Arjey said:


> Could someone who has the Moondrop Aria, and who is planning on getting the Tripowin Mele tag/reply/pm me when they get it? I'm on a very tight budget and I've been debating on getting the Aria for a long time, but I feel like it might be just a bit shy in bass for my taste, and some say it needs a different cable ($79 is just about my max price range limit, add a better cable and that's too much).
> Now the Mele is out and I'm really hoping that it'll turn out to be a good, clear sounding, good fitting pair with impactful bass and non-fatiguing treble, and at the same time have good quality accessories (cable, decent tips). Can't wait for ur opinion, cus if it's the real deal for $50 imma get it


I have Aria, and it’s gonna be on sale on Aliexpress starting from 8/23, $79 to $70, which I think is a good buy.

But as you mentioned Aria’s bass is not what I call “heavy slam” type. It’s more of “Nimble x energetic “ style.  Also, you need some aftermarket damper filter adjustment to get the most out of it.

The recabling recommendation for Aria is more of a personal preference on mid-range transparency matter. The stock cable transient response is a bit slow for midrange, and recabling the cable could change that.

What’s so special about that Tripowin Mele by the way? My bias toward Tripowin is that “a KZ family producing lower-end ODM for KZ, and their own brand Tripowin”. It’s hard to imagine a company like Tripowin could come up an IEM that can compete Aria-class(A-grade), IMHO. Even their parent KZ is struggling to barely get hands on A-grade IEMs (recent KZ ZAS, is a good one but still B-grade).

Ahh, nvm I just checked Mele. It’s HawaianBadBoy(BGGAR)’s tuned Graphene single dynamic one! His target curve is close to basshead’s favorite and I see you maybe interested in that particular model for heavy slam.

I’m interested in HBB’s tuning and how it could turn a KZ family to a good tuner.

Just placed the order for Mele and let’s see how it turns out👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

PhoenixSong said:


> Oh no! Could you help me review this selection I have in mind? You may have tried some of them
> 
> (~$200): Aune Jasper, JVC FDX1, Sony XBA N3, Tanchjim Hana 2021, Thieaudio Legacy 4, YanYin Aladdin
> 
> (~$600): Acoustune HS1650, Dunu SA6 & Zen Pro, Fearless S8Pro & Z, Moondrop Variations, Oriolus Isabellae, Shanling ME700 Lite, Softears RSV, Thieaudio Oracle & Monarch, XENNS UP


+1 DUNU SA6, If I was told to pick one around $600, I may still pick SA6 over Variations or Monarch due to its all-rounder tuning. Variations and Monarch are technicality superior but a all rounder pick when compared to SA6.


----------



## Saaq

both my Kbear Belive and my blon blo3 broke and im now stuck with an old tin t2 i had as backup. Im not really happy with the t2 after using the Belive as my daily. 
Not sure what to get now tho. My budget would be around 170usd. Might get the Aria but not sure if there is anything better around that price range.


----------



## chickenmoon

Saaq said:


> both my Kbear Belive and my blon blo3 broke and im now stuck with an old tin t2 i had as backup. Im not really happy with the t2 after using the Belive as my daily.
> Not sure what to get now tho. My budget would be around 170usd. Might get the Aria but not sure if there is anything better around that price range.



Tanchjim Hana v2 perhaps? Or  a Vento Conductor T500Pro which is 99% the same as Believe.


----------



## Saaq

chickenmoon said:


> Tanchjim Hana v2 perhaps? Or  a Vento Conductor T500Pro which is 99% the same as Believe.


I would like to try the Vento Conductor T500Pr but not sure how or where to buy them, with shipping to EU


----------



## RikudouGoku

Saaq said:


> I would like to try the Vento Conductor T500Pr but not sure how or where to buy them, with shipping to EU


Its on hifigo and luckily with Yunexpress (priority shipping) you do not need to pay any extra VAT or import fees. 





https://hifigo.com/collections/new-arrival/products/vento-conductor-vc-t-500pro-in-ear-headphone


----------



## morefilling

Amazon US has Moondrop Aria on sale for $71.99 right now


----------



## MVVp (Aug 24, 2021)

morefilling said:


> Amazon US has Moondrop Aria on sale for $71.99 right now


Thanks for the tip. Turns out they also have it in DE and NL for €71.10 which is comparable. Just ordered mine. 
(Edit: I thought it was including VAT but apparently the vendor claims it is excluded from VAT.)
(Edit 2: In the end, the price WAS including VAT. The vendor claim was probably a leftover from before the new VAT regulations in the EU. All in all a very competitive price, which was already lower compared to ordering on AE, plus I will receive mine later today.)


----------



## rick88 (Aug 23, 2021)

morefilling said:


> Amazon US has Moondrop Aria on sale for $71.99 right now



Thanks! I just ordered a pair before they sell out. I've been wanting to try these and decided it was time, as the Harman-ish curve is very pleasing to my ears. Can't wait to give them a listen.


----------



## tkddans

Gosh I feel bad sharing bad impressions, but I wanted to share my honest take on the Tinhifi T2, which I just got in and cost under $50 on Drop. Here's what I have to say (and am copying in my ranking chart notes too). Again, apologies if you enjoy these. I don't mean to take any joy away from others. They just didn't suit me...at all.

I also have some notes to share about CCZ Melody (gotta disclose though that those were given to me for free from the manufacturer; that being said, I'll be honest - see notes below).

*Tinhifi T2 Pro (**$42 on Drop**)
Rank: D+


*​
At this point, I feel like I must be doing something wrong with Tinhifi products. For some reason, I keep getting too shrill treble, or too unnatural voicing of the instruments. Before trying this one, I had tried the Tinhifi P1 and the T3.

In this, the T2 Pro, the sound is natural enough, and balanced enough in the bass and mids for my liking, but the treble is way way too shrill for me to tolerate. This is where I feel bad for saying something negative, because I sincerely wonder if I simply have a bad fit or the wrong tips or...something! I mean, I keep reading how people like this brand on the forums, but I've not enjoyed the T3 or T2 now. While the T3 had some degree of shrillness that made me unable to enjoy music as fully as I would have liked, the T2 (the one this note here is for) is so overbearingly sibilant that it's uncomfortable for me to listen to at the volume I want to enjoy my music at.

I tried, I really did. I put these deeper into my ear canal. I tried them just sitting near the entry of my ear canal. I tried Spinfit CP145 tips. I tried Campfire Marshmallow tips. I tried the stock tips that came equipped to the IEM's in the box. No matter how I tried to situate this set or tip them differently, I could not do anything to reduce the sibilance my ears picked up in the treble range.

Treble differs ear to ear though, so please take my treble problems with a grain of salt. Each of our ears alter treble responses drastically, so your mileage may certainly vary here. I just feel bad that I had to have such a negative experience, with my ears and my tastes. If you enjoy this set, I feel happy for you and wish I could too 


*CCZ Melody (**$27**)
Rank: C+*



These took me off guard. I think any time I put something in my ears that are under $30, I'm always surprised - not even if it's very good, but if it's even remotely decent. These were actually fairly decent. Would I say they are more enjoyable for me compared to the Aria at $80, which is my current top pick at $200 or below? No.

Would I say these are more enjoyable than the Tinhifi T2 Pro at $42? Easily!
What about the Blon BL-03, the current highly acclaimed budget IEM at $39? Hmmm...this may be a tough call. I could say yes. I liked the bass of the CCZ Melody. Not necessarily as balanced as the Blon, but quite fun - albeit suffering poor technicals everything does at this budget range.

The Melody has fun bass, although with the accompanying caveat almost all bass heavy gear has, which is a bit of a muffled mid section. It isn't so bad though, actually. It just isn't exactly _clear_. So no, I would not personally say I enjoy these enough to replace my higher priced gear. But....is this worth the low budget price over the other gear?

I would listen to these any day over the T2 Pro. I would also, after trying it side by side with the Blon BL-03, prefer the CCZ Melody, if for nothing else but the comfort actually. My Blon BL-03 are less comfortable in the ear and have also started to show issues with wire connectivity (even though I barely if ever use the BL-03). Seriously, my BL-03 can't even play back music well anymore. It comes out like a garbled mess. Like, this BL-03 be broken. I can't in good conscience recommend the BL-03 for this alone (for anyone who doesn't know, the wire in the BL-03 is not replaceable with another cable; if it breaks, you have to buy a new pair). At least the CCZ Melody has a detachable cable.

It's a real shame, since I would love to try a working BL-03 again so I can compare the sound qualities with a fresh take instead of a memory.

What about the KZ ZS5 (my current highest rated IEM sub-$50, at $35)? Honestly, no. I prefer the ZS5 still, and for maybe $8 more than the CCZ Melody. The ZS5 has a "clearer" signature to my ear. I'm a sucker for "clarity." Whether that simply means the treble is higher, or the bass isn't so high that the mids are muffled, in any case...I prefer the KS5.

I think these could be a great budget entry, maybe worth trying if you are up for trying multiple budget IEM's to see which you prefer. There isn't much bad about them in the tuning, but they are indeed simply decent technically - which is common at this price. So you may love these like anyone loves any budget gear. Or, like me, you simply have other more expensive gear to enjoy.


----------



## Tonymac136

Blon BL03 can use 0.78mm 2 pin connection or NX7 pin connection cables. NX7 pin fits slightly better than 0.78 but either work just fine.


----------



## MVVp

Tonymac136 said:


> Blon BL03 can use 0.78mm 2 pin connection or NX7 pin connection cables. NX7 pin fits slightly better than 0.78 but either work just fine.


I just ordered a cable from AE that should fit even better. The page appears to be for the IEMs, but if you look at the options, there are Blon specific cables for all types of connectors. 
I think the NX7 pin cables leave a gap because the recess is not deep enough.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Any clues about the nicehck bags of this promotion?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vsScgK


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi guys,
a stupid curiosity....how do you write your equipment under the post?
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi guys,
> a stupid curiosity....how do you write your equipment under the post?
> 🤔🤔🤔






This link should work: https://www.head-fi.org/account/signature


----------



## Lobarkaine

RikudouGoku said:


> This link should work: https://www.head-fi.org/account/signature


Thank's a lot RikudoGoku 😁👍👍


----------



## northernsound

tkddans said:


> Gosh I feel bad sharing bad impressions, but I wanted to share my honest take on the Tinhifi T2, which I just got in and cost under $50 on Drop. Here's what I have to say (and am copying in my ranking chart notes too). Again, apologies if you enjoy these. I don't mean to take any joy away from others. They just didn't suit me...at all.
> 
> I also have some notes to share about CCZ Melody (gotta disclose though that those were given to me for free from the manufacturer; that being said, I'll be honest - see notes below).
> 
> ...


Thank you for an interesting post. You should probably write "TinHifi T2 Pro" in your first sentence and in the rest of the post since it is a different IEM compared to the "TinHifi T2". From what I´ve read all TinHifis IEMs except the TinHiti T2 (which I own and enjoy and I find it very neutral) have a treble that a lot of people find too pronounced and harsh/shrill. I´ve just received the Takstar Pro 82 and I´m listening to it right now, compared to my TinHifi T2 (not Pro) the treble is certainly pronounced, I can listen to my T2 for a long time without feeling what I´m feeling with these after a minute. Or rather, I never feel that the TinHifi T2s treble get shrill, too pronounced or fatiguing. Your impression of the TinHifi T2 Pro are the same as the general impression hifi-people have of them from what I´ve read, and even if that wasn't the case, you shouldn't feel bad for expression your opinion.


----------



## Lobarkaine

tkddans said:


> Gosh I feel bad sharing bad impressions, but I wanted to share my honest take on the Tinhifi T2, which I just got in and cost under $50 on Drop. Here's what I have to say (and am copying in my ranking chart notes too). Again, apologies if you enjoy these. I don't mean to take any joy away from others. They just didn't suit me...at all.
> 
> I also have some notes to share about CCZ Melody (gotta disclose though that those were given to me for free from the manufacturer; that being said, I'll be honest - see notes below).
> 
> ...


Very interesting post.
The CCZ Melody Is on the way  (with QKZ VK4)
Now on sale on AliExpress for USD 16.09.
I'll share my impressions when them arrive


----------



## baskingshark

sakt1moko said:


> Any clues about the nicehck bags of this promotion?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_vsScgK



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-3827#post-16521106

U can check out the post but this headfi. It is a earbud Qian 39. Not an IEM.


----------



## tkddans

Hopefully this one is better than the other.






After I try these T4 on shortly, I’ll have tried every tinhifi I’ve heard talked about:
- T2 Pro
- T3
- T4
- P1

So far, the highest rated for my enjoyment has been the P1 at a “B.” The rest are C or less.

Ok, time to try the T4. Impressions incoming.


----------



## tkddans

*Tinhifi T4 (**$100**)*
​
The other Tinhifi, besides the P1, that reaches the "B" tier of enjoyment for me. That is, these are enjoyable enough to listen to for me for much of my music, though not stellar nor unenjoyable in any particular respect. These are simply decent.

At first, I had a terrible time with these - just trying to fit them in right with the stock tips. I had to push them all the way into my ear canal to feel like I had a proper seal, and even then they felt not quite right (I had to addtionally push on them into my ear with my fingers, and keep holding that push with my fingers, to enjoy the deeper bass that were coming out of these).

After fiddling with them in my ear awhile, I gave up and tried Campfire Audio's Marshmallow tips, my trusted tips for correcting any issues with seal on some IEM's. With these foam tips on, I could finally enjoy some consistency in the seal/sound without involvement from my hands to fiddle around or hold the set in my ears the whole time.

The sound that came out of these seemed much much less sibilant or "shrill" than the T2 Pro and the T3. These T4's really did lower the treble enough for me to finally not feel bothered. I could just listen to my music without discomfort. So how do these actually sound to me? Well, decent in that there are no harsh areas to bother me. Also, there is enough bass to enjoy a "full" sound. Then in the mids though, while not entirely recessed still feel a bit like I was searching for something more. It's hard to put my finger on it, but let's take some examples.

In the vocal tracks on my playlist (like the "Hurt" cover by Youn Sun Nah), I didn't hear the voices pierce through me in that oh so wonderful way I feel connected when listening to better balanced set. Perhaps there was a tad too much warmth for me - my arch nemesis, the too high bass/low mids. At times where I just wanted to hear a pristine voice against a clean and clear backdrop, instead I heard a female voice sing behind a constant warm humm.

And, once again with Tinhifi, there is this general sense with the music that some instruments just don't hit me with the authenticity of real life, the forwardness of a drum or hit I expect, that altogether makes me ever wanting more. It would almost sound like I should give this set a lower score, like a "C" or a "D," but somehow I can only bring myself to give it a B- for enjoyment. I think this is because, as I write this note, despite those things that I wish I had more or better presence of, I still feel like I could listen to these and enjoy them to some degree or another. It's really close though. At any moment I may just talk myself into putting these at C+....hmmm. Yea. Sorry past me, this is not very enjoyable. Gotta be honest! Down to C+ it goes, mid-write-up.


----------



## Robius

tkddans said:


> Hopefully this one is better than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't listen to P1 but original T2 was the best among the T series for me with an aftermarket cable.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

My FiiO FD3 review is now posted.


----------



## Themilkman46290

Hello, I have been watching this thread here and there, and several other iem threads, came across the moondrop thread and decided to buy a pair of starfieds, I really love the sound, much better then any other iems I have owned, but I listen to a fairly varied musical library and realized they don't do mainstream rap and some electronic (like 21 savage, or dj shadow) as well as they do prog rock, jazz and underground hip hop (like rush, Sergio Méndez, madlib)

Can you guys recommend a few options that are on a similar price point and similar level but with harder hitting sub bass (I prefer a dryer bass, with decent high treble and the mids not too far back)
Of course cheaper is also welcomed, I tried asking in the moondrop thread but got ignored so though I would try a couple other threads. 
0.78mm 2 pin is a plus. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Podster

I’ll save some cheddar, Blon BL03


----------



## PROblemdetected (Sep 3, 2021)

Themilkman46290 said:


> Hello, I have been watching this thread here and there, and several other iem threads, came across the moondrop thread and decided to buy a pair of starfieds, I really love the sound, much better then any other iems I have owned, but I listen to a fairly varied musical library and realized they don't do mainstream rap and some electronic (like 21 savage, or dj shadow) as well as they do prog rock, jazz and underground hip hop (like rush, Sergio Méndez, madlib)
> 
> Can you guys recommend a few options that are on a similar price point and similar level but with harder hitting sub bass (I prefer a dryer bass, with decent high treble and the mids not too far back)
> Of course cheaper is also welcomed, I tried asking in the moondrop thread but got ignored so though I would try a couple other threads.
> ...



Ikko oh10, u can get with discount for 100
Any Tfz, usually works nice with rap and edm
Jade audio ea3, 13mm driver, really nice to eq. A little bit silibant

Risky bet: shuoer tape pro (need eq) really nice and rumble bass

Free tip. Get a pair of foam tips to elevate bass. Try to eq the bass response of the Starfields


----------



## RikudouGoku

sakt1moko said:


> Ikko oh10, u can get with discount for 100


V-shaped, with recessed mids. Also, the bass quality isnt that good to me, too much rumble in the sub-bass. 



sakt1moko said:


> Risky bet: shuoer tape pro (need eq) really nice and rumble bass


Swap it with the original Tape, still needs EQ though. But not really recommended.


----------



## Themilkman46290

RikudouGoku said:


> too much rumble in the sub-bass.


I will definitely add those to my wishlist, checked the graphs, looks like there is more sub bass then mid bass, might be what I am searching for...
Thanks


----------



## baskingshark

Themilkman46290 said:


> I will definitely add those to my wishlist, checked the graphs, looks like there is more sub bass then mid bass, might be what I am searching for...
> Thanks



I auditioned the IKKO OH10 a few weeks ago. Quite a nice V shaped set. Big subbass. Nice soundstage. But the shells were quite heavy and caused fatigue for me, so I had to skip it.

I see it at discount at $159 USD on MassDROP now, that's not too bad a price for the sound, but perhaps if u can audition it first, in case it is not comfortable for you.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Themilkman46290 said:


> I will definitely add those to my wishlist, checked the graphs, looks like there is more sub bass then mid bass, might be what I am searching for...
> Thanks


Yes, it does have more sub than mid bass. But it rumbles so much that it ends up sounding a bit bloated to me. If you arent a big basshead, I suggest that you stay away from it.


----------



## Themilkman46290

sakt1moko said:


> Ikko oh10, u can get with discount for 100
> Any Tfz, usually works nice with rap and edm
> Jade audio ea3, 13mm driver, really nice to eq. A little bit silibant
> 
> ...


I tried the foam tips but they make the starfield sound a bit gongested and they elevate the mid bass as well as the sub bass along with killing off the highs


----------



## PROblemdetected (Sep 3, 2021)

Themilkman46290 said:


> I will definitely add those to my wishlist, checked the graphs, looks like there is more sub bass then mid bass, might be what I am searching for...
> Thanks


I recommend to pair with any ESS dac over AKM to dont let it be so much dark.

About starfield is not for enjoy bass with it, u are gonna lose the exceptional timbre.

I really think that u are gonna love the IKKO, its my personal reference for laid back listening of electro and rap music.

Tfz could be a cheaper bet it 100€ is so much for an iem


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Themilkman46290 said:


> Hello, I have been watching this thread here and there, and several other iem threads, came across the moondrop thread and decided to buy a pair of starfieds, I really love the sound, much better then any other iems I have owned, but I listen to a fairly varied musical library and realized they don't do mainstream rap and some electronic (like 21 savage, or dj shadow) as well as they do prog rock, jazz and underground hip hop (like rush, Sergio Méndez, madlib)
> 
> Can you guys recommend a few options that are on a similar price point and similar level but with harder hitting sub bass (I prefer a dryer bass, with decent high treble and the mids not too far back)
> Of course cheaper is also welcomed, I tried asking in the moondrop thread but got ignored so though I would try a couple other threads.
> ...


As @Podster sensei mentioned, BL-03 is good option. Another one that might fit your preferences is Tripowin Mele. Looks perfect for your requirements.


----------



## Themilkman46290

sakt1moko said:


> I recommend to pair with any ESS dac over AKM to dont let it be so mucha dark.


Sadly I don't have an ess dac, but the ak4495 dap I do have, is really really dry compared to the rest of the AK daps I have heard, don't know how ibasso did it, but it sounds like an ess with better sub bass


----------



## Themilkman46290

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> As @Podster sensei mentioned, BL-03 is good option. Another one that might fit your preferences is Tripowin Mele. Looks perfect for your requirements.


Thanks guys, I will see what prices are on the ikko during 11.11, I will also try to audition the IT00, tfz no.3, and the bl03.
You guys have really helped me narrow it down


----------



## PROblemdetected

Themilkman46290 said:


> Thanks guys, I will see what prices are on the ikko during 11.11, I will also try to audition the IT00, tfz no.3, and the bl03.
> You guys have really helped me narrow it down


I get my ikko after test one pair of friend of mine.

Get on the ikko store with a pair of discounts, maybe u could send a mail to them to see if they got any discount for u.
Btw I have to pay taxes here, europe, with the new ioss regulation (6€)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Themilkman46290 said:


> Thanks guys, I will see what prices are on the ikko during 11.11, I will also try to audition the IT00, tfz no.3, and the bl03.
> You guys have really helped me narrow it down


As a free unsolicited advice, I'd say never judge Chi-fi with it's price. Because the law of diminishing returns hits really hard here. There's not much difference between $50 and $100 price bracket, I'd say a marginal upgrade in terms of SQ. My personal sweet spot is $60 where I feel you get a taste of what the 'Western' budget-fi category has to offer.

Wish you luck in getting your ideal IEM soon. (If that's the case ever for maniacs like us. Lol)


----------



## Themilkman46290

Yeah, just checked the ikko, after everything it will cost me around 180 new, and I found them used locally for 160 so I think I will maybe wait until next spring when kids sell there Christmas presents and the used market floods with cheaper prices


----------



## Themilkman46290

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> As a free unsolicited advice, I'd say never judge Chi-fi with it's price. Because the law of diminishing returns hits really hard here. There's not much difference between $50 and $100 price bracket, I'd say a marginal upgrade in terms of SQ. My personal sweet spot is $60 where I feel you get a taste of what the 'Western' budget-fi category has to offer.
> 
> Wish you luck in getting your ideal IEM soon. (If that's the case ever for maniacs like us. Lol)


Yeah, thanks, I do agree with you, I been into chifi for the last 5 years, and after 13 years of listening to my altec Lansing inmotion im6i6 (basically er4 with even less bass) that had the best isolation I could get when I bought them, they got broken, then I started looking to replace them, I missed sub bass so I bought "koss the plug" they broke a week later, so I did some research on the internet and heard good reviews in forums about xiaomi Mi piston, I liked them alot, better then any western product under 50 bucks, so I kept searching and saw the chifi thread on headfi, that had me grabbing kz iems and alot of chifi earbuds
After a few hundred bucks I realized the same, so I don't pay more then 100 for used iems, and I don't pay more then 150 for used over ears
I feel my sweet spot for iems is also around 50 bucks.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Themilkman46290 said:


> Yeah, just checked the ikko, after everything it will cost me around 180 new, and I found them used locally for 160 so I think I will maybe wait until next spring when kids sell there Christmas presents and the used market floods with cheaper prices


Oh mate, I forgot an unforgettable recommendation.

NF Audio na2. U could get them for 80bucks.

Just grab it. Now. U dont regret it for sure.


----------



## Messi94

anybody here who has sony mh755 can tell which other iem under $80 has better bass than mh755? does blon bl03 has significant more bass?


----------



## baskingshark

Messi94 said:


> anybody here who has sony mh755 can tell which other iem under $80 has better bass than mh755? does blon bl03 has significant more bass?



Depends what do you mean by "better bass"?

Do u prefer more bass quantity or quality? Quality refers to stuff like more texture, more speed, less midbass bleed and better timbre.


----------



## Messi94

baskingshark said:


> Depends what do you mean by "better bass"?
> 
> Do u prefer more bass quantity or quality? Quality refers to stuff like more texture, more speed, less midbass bleed and better timbre.


I dont know much about those terms, btw if you compare bass of mh755 and bl03 which has more quantity and quality?


----------



## baskingshark (Sep 5, 2021)

Messi94 said:


> I dont know much about those terms, btw if you compare bass of mh755 and bl03 which has more quantity and quality?



MH755 has better quality, less midbass bleed and more speedy. BL-03's bass is boomy and slower.

As for bass quantity, assuming stock tips are used (aftermarket eartips can increase/decrease subbass due to isolation), the BLON BL-03 has more quantity, especially at the midbass. Sony MH755 may have a tinge more subbass extension.

Those above are done with stock accessories, no mods (eg mesh mod), and with amping on an E1DA.


----------



## seanwee

baskingshark said:


> Depends what do you mean by "better bass"?
> 
> Do u prefer more bass quantity or quality? Quality refers to stuff like more texture, more speed, less midbass bleed and better timbre.


When i hear someone ask about better bass i automatically assume they are asking for quality. Ppl asking for more bass will usually ask for "heavier bass" or just more bass outright.



Messi94 said:


> anybody here who has sony mh755 can tell which other iem under $80 has better bass than mh755? does blon bl03 has significant more bass?


Nada, bass quality in this price class usually boils down to how well its tuned and those are really a needle in a haystack. I myself was surprised at how good the MH755 was.

You could of course mod the MH755 to MMCX to use a better cable and still have it be below $50. I did


----------



## alamnp

Saaq said:


> both my Kbear Belive and my blon blo3 broke and im now stuck with an old tin t2 i had as backup. Im not really happy with the t2 after using the Belive as my daily.
> Not sure what to get now tho. My budget would be around 170usd. Might get the Aria but not sure if there is anything better around that price range.


get CCA NRA. Aria has been dethroned. $23 only


----------



## alamnp

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> As @Podster sensei mentioned, BL-03 is good option. Another one that might fit your preferences is Tripowin Mele. Looks perfect for your requirements.


try CCA NRA. you will like it... great crisp treble and thumping bass - thanks to the 10mm DD.


----------



## eridenti

alamnp said:


> get CCA NRA. Aria has been dethroned. $23 only


Is it better at detail retrieval compared to BL-03? Good with rock and electronic music?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

alamnp said:


> try CCA NRA. you will like it... great crisp treble and thumping bass - thanks to the 10mm DD.


Mine is in transit for over 2 weeks now. Sigh. But I'm very excited nonetheless. Since KZ/CCA has bit more bite in treble over BLON Mele seemed a safe and easy recommendation. I'm sure NRA will be fantastic considering the love it is getting on the CCA thread.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

eridenti said:


> Is it better at detail retrieval compared to BL-03? Good with rock and electronic music?


Much better details then BL-03. For rock music it is about perfect.


----------



## brsdrgn

alamnp said:


> get CCA NRA. Aria has been dethroned. $23 only


How? Is there any comparison that I'm missing?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi all, CCZ Melody was arrived.
Only 15 hours of burn in but It just show her character.
Estended frequency response with deep bass and sub bass, nice mids and good detailed not pearcing high.

By now this iem sims plays better with the originale silicon tips vs foam.

I'm very pleased.

Thank's all for your suggestions.  👍


----------



## piknikkopi (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi everyone, I have been reading KZ, CCA, Kbear, and this thread from end of 2020 posts.

I am loving my Kbear Lark and trying to add to my collection but trying to up the price a little bit, looking for good detail with better technicality. Based on the posts I read, people might say I like neutral and slightly bright sound.
Trying to find something around $50, can go up but not much. I'd prefer sub $50

Some people recommended HE01, FH1S, TFZ Live 3 (<-- these three might be a little bit over my budget), ZAX, CCA C10 Pro, TFZ Live 1, Kbear KB04. But not sure which of these pairs' sound profile matches my search for Kbear Lark upgrade.


----------



## redguardsoldier (Sep 13, 2021)

piknikkopi said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading KZ, CCA, Kbear, and this thread from end of 2020 posts.
> 
> I am loving my Kbear Lark and trying to add to my collection but trying to up the price a little bit, looking for good detail with better technicality. Based on the posts I read, people might say I like neutral and slightly bright sound.
> Trying to find something around $50, can go up but not much. I'd prefer sub $50
> ...



I have HE01, & used to have FH1S (sold it due to poor isolation). If you prefer neutral to slightly bright sound, I'm afraid that those 2 would not suit you. Both of them could be described as V-shaped, fun & engaging sound, with a healthy amount of bass & treble boost.

I would advise to go up to 80$ (same as HE01 & FH1S) to get Moondrop Aria. The stock sound is harmanish, but if you remove the metal hex filter, bass is reduced quite some amount, making it brighter.

For 50$, I can only point you to HZSound Heart Mirror. I used "point" because I only hear good things about it, without hearing it myself .

P/S: nearly forgot, excellent contenders in your price range could be the twin Moondrop SSR/SSP . I haven't heard SSP, but I & my wife love SSR .


----------



## Barndoor

piknikkopi said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading KZ, CCA, Kbear, and this thread from end of 2020 posts.
> 
> I am loving my Kbear Lark and trying to add to my collection but trying to up the price a little bit, looking for good detail with better technicality. Based on the posts I read, people might say I like neutral and slightly bright sound.
> Trying to find something around $50, can go up but not much. I'd prefer sub $50
> ...


First thing that sprung to mind for me was HZSound Heart Mirror.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

x3 for Heart Mirror hype. This one is high on my list too for a neutral-bright budget set with good technicalities. 

I passed on HE01 because it looks warm to bass centric vee shape. All the kbears I've skipped also for reports of them being warm. Even I3 pro looks too "refined" in the treble for my liking. 

I think to get a good set that is tuned to neutral without being strident is going to be in the next price bracket.

If you want to roll the dice there's always KZ AS10. it's an older model and well under $50. 5 BA per side, had good reviews for being a more neutral set when it came out. I have the BA10 which sounds great but it's distinctly vee shaped.


----------



## piknikkopi

redguardsoldier said:


> I have HE01, & used to have FH1S (sold it due to poor isolation). If you prefer neutral to slightly bright sound, I'm afraid that those 2 would not suit you. Both of them could be described as V-shaped, fun & engaging sound, with a healthy amount of bass & treble boost.
> 
> I would advise to go up to 80$ (same as HE01 & FH1S) to get Moondrop Aria. The stock sound is harmanish, but if you remove the metal hex filter, bass is reduced quite some amount, making it brighter.
> 
> ...





Barndoor said:


> First thing that sprung to mind for me was HZSound Heart Mirror.
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hzsound-heart-mirror.24597/reviews





SpaceOperaVillain said:


> x3 for Heart Mirror hype. This one is high on my list too for a neutral-bright budget set with good technicalities.
> 
> I passed on HE01 because it looks warm to bass centric vee shape. All the kbears I've skipped also for reports of them being warm. Even I3 pro looks too "refined" in the treble for my liking.
> 
> ...



I've had my interest at Heart Mirror before but the reason why I'm not including it in my options is because they are tough to find where I live.
Been looking and waiting for Heart Mirror to pop up on an Indonesian ecommerce site for months, contacted a few of trusted retailers who I think have diverse collection of chifis and they don't seem to plan to stock them, and I have to pay crazy amount of import taxes if I were to get it from outside my country (Aliexpress, etc) 
Bummed that it's so tough to find.

I've tried SSR back in 2020, borrowed from a friend at work but I have to insert it really deep and that pair were really tough to drive with my Shanling M0. Do I have to get a good dac amp for SSR?

Multiple reviews also said that the Larks are V-shaped : https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-lark.24761/reviews

I'm not too familiar with technical audio theories but what I can describe is that the Lark has bass, good amount, but it's a really quick one and not boomy. I might be wrong about neutral bright, I remember America Spirit said its neural bright in past post but some other says it's V-shape. But really what I'm looking for is bass that's not too overpowered and overtaking everything, but highs with details and clarity, mids that's not too recessed, and able to keep up with fast tracks (bass, and details) in general for a lack of better terms. I listen to Snarky Puppy, Badbadnotgood, Tennyson, Thundercat, Anderson Paak, popular music that kids listen to (EDM, rap, etc), and some Alt Rock Genres (Tame Impala, Toro Y Moi, King Gizzard) are some of the examples.


----------



## dw1narso

x4 on Heart Mirror.. I have it and very satisfied with it.. Was skeptic/worry at first when I saw the FR graph.. But I made up my mind and just got it and not regretting at all.. It is my reference now against others..


----------



## dw1narso

piknikkopi said:


> I've had my interest at Heart Mirror before but the reason why I'm not including it in my options is because they are tough to find where I live.
> Been looking and waiting for Heart Mirror to pop up on an Indonesian ecommerce site for months, contacted a few of trusted retailers who I think have diverse collection of chifis and they don't seem to plan to stock them, and I have to pay crazy amount of import taxes if I were to get it from outside my country (Aliexpress, etc)
> Bummed that it's so tough to find.
> 
> ...


Heart Mirror could easily available via Toped or Shopee.. That's where I got mine


----------



## piknikkopi

dw1narso said:


> Heart Mirror could easily available via Toped or Shopee.. That's where I got mine



Could you PM me or drop a link of where you bought them from? Most of them are like $70 and above, no product photo and no reviews.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Sep 13, 2021)

piknikkopi said:


> I've had my interest at Heart Mirror before but the reason why I'm not including it in my options is because they are tough to find where I live.
> Been looking and waiting for Heart Mirror to pop up on an Indonesian ecommerce site for months, contacted a few of trusted retailers who I think have diverse collection of chifis and they don't seem to plan to stock them, and I have to pay crazy amount of import taxes if I were to get it from outside my country (Aliexpress, etc)
> Bummed that it's so tough to find.
> 
> ...



A lot more money, but have you considered Thieaudio Voyager 3? It's another on my list. Not as popular as it's Legacy 3 brother but it is sporting 3 authentic Knowles drivers and includes 2 tuning dip switches. It was tuned to be similar to V14 which was designed as a reference monitor.


----------



## piknikkopi

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> A lot more.oney, but have you considered Thieaudio Voyager 3? It's another on my list. Not as popular as it's Legacy 3 brother but it is sporting 3 authentic Knowles drivers to includes 2 tuning dip switches. It was tuned to be similar to V14 which was designed as a reference monitor.


That's too big of a price jump though. I don't think I'm ready to be commited to that level of purchase.. yet


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

piknikkopi said:


> That's too big of a price jump though. I don't think I'm ready to be commited to that level of purchase.. yet



I've been wasting my money on hifi audio gear for 30+ years. fwiw, midfi is the budget tier endgame. You can live there for a long time and save a considerable amount of money instead of buying pair after pair of budget tier gear and never being quite satisfied. 

Big fan myself of thundercat and badbadnotgood!  Also fwiw, these sound great on the new CCA NRA.  The price is right but you've got to keep expectations low'ish. You might also like KZ DQ6. Neither of those two sets are especially reference tuned but they both have tight and fast bass and have good treble. I love both pair.


----------



## piknikkopi

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I've been wasting my money on hifi audio gear for 30+ years. fwiw, midfi is the budget tier endgame. You can live there for a long time and save a considerable amount of money instead of buying pair after pair of budget tier gear and never being quite satisfied.
> 
> Big fan myself of thundercat and badbadnotgood!  Also fwiw, these sound great on the new CCA NRA.  The price is right but you've got to keep expectations low'ish. You might also like KZ DQ6. Neither of those two sets are especially reference tuned but they both have tight and fast bass and have good treble. I love both pair.



That is actually a really good point. I've been cycling through a whole bunch of cheap IEMs, and most of the times I told myself "Why did I even buy that if I end up wanting more."

I read up a little bit about DQ6 and those seems to be good for the price. Rikudougoku even rank it with a bunch of far higher priced IEM. I will also look into NRA.
I'll also look more into Heart Mirror. But what you said really got me thinking into saving more for higher tier of IEMs haha

Appreciate all of youse's recs guys


----------



## dw1narso

piknikkopi said:


> Could you PM me or drop a link of where you bought them from? Most of them are like $70 and above, no product photo and no reviews.


I checked Toped and Shopee... Wow I'm surprised... the local price now increased a lot. I got it from Moticc store at Toped at about $50 last time (about 3months ago)


----------



## cdsa35000

Don't miss these: Jcally EP05 , JC10 Bio-cel Endgame $16 worth $1000!
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jcally-ep05-jc10-bio-cel-endgame-16-worth-1000.959655/


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

piknikkopi said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading KZ, CCA, Kbear, and this thread from end of 2020 posts.
> 
> I am loving my Kbear Lark and trying to add to my collection but trying to up the price a little bit, looking for good detail with better technicality. Based on the posts I read, people might say I like neutral and slightly bright sound.
> Trying to find something around $50, can go up but not much. I'd prefer sub $50
> ...


I'd suggest look no further than Heart Mirror. It's probably the best bright neutral IEM with brilliant technicalities under $50. Save your money and buy some other gear to bolster your arsenal if you have some extra cash to spare. They're by far my favorite IEM in this price range.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> x3 for Heart Mirror hype. This one is high on my list too for a neutral-bright budget set with good technicalities.


You sir, should get it because I know that you will definitely like them. They're too good for that price bracket.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

cdsa35000 said:


> Don't miss these: Jcally EP05 , JC10 Bio-cel Endgame $16 worth $1000!
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/jcally-ep05-jc10-bio-cel-endgame-16-worth-1000.959655/


I find it hard to believe that an inexpensive earbud is that detailed.


----------



## cdsa35000 (Sep 14, 2021)

ExTubeGamer said:


> I find it hard to believe that an inexpensive earbud is that detailed.


Thats why I said hearing is believing. Just look at the tech. Bio-cel diaphragm for natural sound timbres, since they are here very thin, they sounds like electrostats easy non harsh detailed mids/high with pure aluminium voice coil, thats high ends stuff.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> You sir, should get it because I know that you will definitely like them. They're too good for that price bracket.



There's a pair that's been sitting in my AliE cart for like a month but ... I need another IEM right now like I need a free puppy


----------



## dw1narso

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> There's a pair that's been sitting in my AliE cart for like a month but ... I need another IEM right now like I need a free puppy


My buy wasn't really blind. I carefully read between the lines the strength and weakness the reviews. I owe to Baskingshark for his patient guidance on Heart Mirror.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

dw1narso said:


> My buy wasn't really blind. I carefully read between the lines the strength and weakness the reviews. I owe to Baskingshark for his patient guidance on Heart Mirror.



Indeed. This IEM was ranked very highly by a handful of more experienced folks that gave it a try, but it hasn't really seen a large demand from any hype ... just steady streams of compliments. Nothing better you could say about a HP than that.


----------



## dw1narso

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Indeed. This IEM was ranked very highly by a handful of more experienced folks that gave it a try, but it hasn't really seen a large demand from any hype ... just steady streams of compliments. Nothing better you could say about a HP than that.


I saw that you list CCA C12 as Jazz Master... I wonder what would be your thought about Heart Mirror... 

(I listen to Brubeck, Bill Evans, Brad Mehldau, Chick Corea, RTF, Pat Metheny, Fourplay, Miles Davis, Harry Connick Jr., Sarah Vaugh, Ella F., Carol Kidd, Mel Torme, Louis Armstrong, Astor Piazolla, Garry Burton, Holly Cole, Mark Isham, James Carter, John Coltrane, to name some...)


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> There's a pair that's been sitting in my AliE cart for like a month but ... I need another IEM right now like I need a free puppy


Wait for sales as you can get them for as low as $30-33. Honestly, I can call it quits to this hobby by purchasing a couple of more Heart Mirrors because they're that good. But I have some nuts in my head loose as I want to spend my hard earned money of Chi-fi roulette to try various tunings and experiences.🤣🤣


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Sep 14, 2021)

piknikkopi said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading KZ, CCA, Kbear, and this thread from end of 2020 posts.
> 
> I am loving my Kbear Lark and trying to add to my collection but trying to up the price a little bit, looking for good detail with better technicality. Based on the posts I read, people might say I like neutral and slightly bright sound.
> Trying to find something around $50, can go up but not much. I'd prefer sub $50
> ...


You can remove a hex filter of stock Moondrop Aria 2021 to make it close to KBEar Lark's bright-neutral signature, and it is a considerable upgrade. Aria on sale could go as low as $69 USD. HZ Sound Heart Mirror is also a bright neutral tuned single DD, but Aria's sound is more natural. 

I have both KBEar Lark 4K(old version), and new Lark, Robin, pretty much all new CCA / KZ / Moondrop IEMs as well.
TFZ Live 3 < nah too V-shape, you won't like it.
 ZAX< not your liking sound, it's still U-shape with bits of spikes compared to Lark
CCA C10 Pro < too V-shaped
TFZ Live 1< basically all TFZ are V-tuned
Kbear KB04<< KB04 is actually a discontinued product, replaced by Robin (4BA+1), it's warm-neutral-ish sounding with V-accents, but technicalities aren't far from Lark, only slight upgrades.

For sub $50, with a bright neutral approach close to Lark with a significant sound enhancement, is GeekWold GK10, it has a slightly higher mid-bass floor compared to Lark, but it can be adjusted by ear-tips with the likes of SpinFit CP360.


----------



## piknikkopi

AmericanSpirit said:


> You can remove a hex filter of stock Moondrop Aria 2021 to make it close to KBEar Lark's bright-neutral signature, and it is a considerable upgrade. Aria on sale could go as low as $69 USD. HZ Sound Heart Mirror is also a bright neutral tuned single DD, but Aria's sound is more natural.
> 
> I have both KBEar Lark 4K(old version), and new Lark, Robin, pretty much all new CCA / KZ / Moondrop IEMs as well.
> TFZ Live 3 < nah too V-shape, you won't like it.
> ...



Whoa, thanks for making a summary of each of those options 

Aria is too big of a jump for now, it's priced about $84 here, used ones with paint chips at $70.
Heart Mirror is also one that I have my eyes on, it's just so hard to find here.

Some reviews bashes the Geek Wold GK10 though, they said some things about incoherence, timbre, bloated bass

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/geek-wold-gk10.25290/reviews
Or is it something that the CP360 can solve? I know about how eartips can change some of the sound characteristics but I'm still kind of blown away with that fact 

Another one that I have just found out, about in the price range of Aria (at least where I live) is the Fiio FH1s, got opinions on it?


----------



## ZAXon 7 (Sep 15, 2021)

piknikkopi said:


> Whoa, thanks for making a summary of each of those options
> 
> Aria is too big of a jump for now, it's priced about $84 here, used ones with paint chips at $70.
> Heart Mirror is also one that I have my eyes on, it's just so hard to find here.
> ...



GK10 can be excellent for the price, more experienced people than me say they give you a glimpse of how a totl iem sounds for less than 50$, i can say that they are a fantastic improvement over the zax, silky smooth and balanced yet revealing, dynamic, airy and detailed yet powerful and punchy.

Of course that come at a price, they need the correct synergy form source to cable and tips to shine and a fair amount of burning-in time, there has also been some serious qc issues but GeekWuold usually replace defective units and accordingly with users comments and suggestion they have upgraded the stock cable to a more than adequate one e are providing an additional set of good quality wide bore silicone tips.

Having a quite good set of stock accessories, the biggest work to do is at source level, a tendency of loosy and bloated bass is definitely there, but this is due to the source more than to the gk10 DD responsible for the bass. It needs energy but once properly burned in and properly fed it becomes tight and textured. It's not a matter of expensive daps or dac/amps, i've found a good synergy through v4a and my axon7 mini.

in conclusion gk10 can open the door of high end or even totl sound, but it takes time, patience and perseverance to align all the rings of the chain, and a good bit of luck, but for me it has been definitely worth it.


----------



## earmonger

piknikkopi said:


> Whoa, thanks for making a summary of each of those options
> 
> Aria is too big of a jump for now, it's priced about $84 here, used ones with paint chips at $70.
> Heart Mirror is also one that I have my eyes on, it's just so hard to find here.
> ...



I got the Geek Wold GK10 and had no QC issues with the buds themselves, but one of the strands of the cable was broken (still worked fine).  I also changed tips, though I have to do that with most IEMs to use the largest ones possible.  

I don't hear incoherence at all; they are smooth and instruments sound clear. 

One of the problems the GK10 faced was that it was initially over-hyped in this very thread -- no, it will not dethrone $300 IEMs -- and so there was a reaction to that. And maybe people got some bad ones--it's possible.

 The GK10 is tuned with a bass boost. But you can tame it -- though it means you have to crank up the volume a bit -- with a 20 ohm impedance adapter, $8 from Penon.  https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-impedance-adapter.html   If you use that, you've got a very good-sounding budget IEM.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

I couldn't recommend the GK10 as a daily driver. It does interesting things after messing with a lot ... but literally any of my other sets are better as all-rounders.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Sep 15, 2021)

dw1narso said:


> I saw that you list CCA C12 as Jazz Master... I wonder what would be your thought about Heart Mirror...
> 
> (I listen to Brubeck, Bill Evans, Brad Mehldau, Chick Corea, RTF, Pat Metheny, Fourplay, Miles Davis, Harry Connick Jr., Sarah Vaugh, Ella F., Carol Kidd, Mel Torme, Louis Armstrong, Astor Piazolla, Garry Burton, Holly Cole, Mark Isham, James Carter, John Coltrane, to name some...)



I am considering ordering mirror and waiting for other reviews on the ZEX to come through. C24 is a big let down. 

Lots of staples in your jazz list! Could add in Charlie Parker, Bud Powell, Stan Getz, Chet Baker, Dizzie Gillespie, Charles Mingus, Julie London... So many greats. 

The BA in the C12 is great for quartets and lounge vocals. Bottom end DD is sufficient .. gets overwhelmed with metal and heavy symphonic pieces, but those BA's are on 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## RumbleWeed

PhonoPhi said:


> Great to hear.
> Aria is really great: nicely built, and on top of fairly flat/boring Harman, they added a touch of 5k/10k splash to make it more engaging. While not my personal choice (I am all into all-BAs), iI definitelt see Aria as a single universal IEM that can please most.


Hallo my freind👋 I just read your post and noticed you saying your into BA Only IEM'S. I'm looking for my first pure BA iem and could use some advice? I have a few good iem's that are Tribrid & Hybrid including Empire Ears Bravado Mk2, Lear-LCM Kalideo(custom), IMR Opus Mia and a few others but, I REALLY want to try a good Pure BA for their Clarity,Detail,Resolution ect.. and I'm under the impression they are great for Complex music which is perfect for me listening to Fast Drum & Bass and some bands who use many instruments like Arcade Fire. The only must have for me is for the iem to have the best BA Bass possible! What would you recommend for me? I don't really want to go over £150? Iv been looking at Audiosense DT200, GS Audio GD3A.GD5 & ST4? Have you got any experience with any of these? Or is there anything else you would reccomend? 
Many Thanks in advance for your help its much appreciated👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

RumbleWeed said:


> Hallo my freind👋 I just read your post and noticed you saying your into BA Only IEM'S. I'm looking for my first pure BA iem and could use some advice? I have a few good iem's that are Tribrid & Hybrid including Empire Ears Bravado Mk2, Lear-LCM Kalideo(custom), IMR Opus Mia and a few others but, I REALLY want to try a good Pure BA for their Clarity,Detail,Resolution ect.. and I'm under the impression they are great for Complex music which is perfect for me listening to Fast Drum & Bass and some bands who use many instruments like Arcade Fire. The only must have for me is for the iem to have the best BA Bass possible! What would you recommend for me? I don't really want to go over £150? Iv been looking at Audiosense DT200, GS Audio GD3A.GD5 & ST4? Have you got any experience with any of these? Or is there anything else you would reccomend?
> Many Thanks in advance for your help its much appreciated👍


DT200 is pretty atypical of BA iems. If you want to get a picture on how BA iems usually sounds like, I wouldnt get the DT200. 
(GD3A and GD5 are hybrids, with DDs as well btw.)


----------



## RumbleWeed

RikudouGoku said:


> DT200 is pretty atypical of BA iems. If you want to get a picture on how BA iems usually sounds like, I wouldnt get the DT200.
> (GD3A and GD5 are hybrids, with DDs as well btw.)


Hia my friend from the GS Audio thread👍 I'm so torn between a Hybrid G.S.A or. Pure BA! I still don't know should i get either the GD3A/C(especially if it has your vented request?) Or should i gamble and get the ST4?
One other IEM I'm Intrested in is the BGVP DH5? Do you have any experience with it?


----------



## InvisibleInk

RumbleWeed said:


> Hallo my freind👋 I just read your post and noticed you saying your into BA Only IEM'S. I'm looking for my first pure BA iem and could use some advice? I have a few good iem's that are Tribrid & Hybrid including Empire Ears Bravado Mk2, Lear-LCM Kalideo(custom), IMR Opus Mia and a few others but, I REALLY want to try a good Pure BA for their Clarity,Detail,Resolution ect.. and I'm under the impression they are great for Complex music which is perfect for me listening to Fast Drum & Bass and some bands who use many instruments like Arcade Fire. The only must have for me is for the iem to have the best BA Bass possible! What would you recommend for me? I don't really want to go over £150? Iv been looking at Audiosense DT200, GS Audio GD3A.GD5 & ST4? Have you got any experience with any of these? Or is there anything else you would reccomend?
> Many Thanks in advance for your help its much appreciated👍



The KZ AS10 is more than decent, and is dirt-cheap to boot.


----------



## RikudouGoku

RumbleWeed said:


> I still don't know should i get either the GD3A/C(especially if it has your vented request?) Or should i gamble and get the ST4?


GD series are hybrids though. If you really want a BA iem, might be better to gamble on the ST4.  (of course I havent heard it so I have no clue.)

Personally, the GD3A is pretty much making all my other BA iems irrelevant. Because the GD3A is also non-vented and the DD is more like a BA with DD texture/air lol.


----------



## RumbleWeed (Sep 16, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> GD series are hybrids though. If you really want a BA iem, might be better to gamble on the ST4.  (of course I havent heard it so I have no clue.)
> 
> Personally, the GD3A is pretty much making all my other BA iems irrelevant. Because the GD3A is also non-vented and the DD is more like a BA with DD texture/air lol.


I REALLY am 99.9% sold on the GD3A, i have owned the Sony N3 and when i read your comparison with the GD3A i was stunned! The N3 has a amazing sound and to say the GD3A is on the same level i nearly pushed the button! But what's stopping me is the Australian YouTuber saying the GD5 is the same Sound Sig as GD3A but 2-3 steps up in every department! But I'm waiting for"Invisibleink" to get his GD3A & GD5 and see if another person has the same findings? Then i will make my decision?  BUT? that ST4 is calling me! But at £179 with tax & shipping its an expensive blind buy! 
What's your take on the ST4 being the Fearless Audio S4 Turbo? I cannot find anywhere what drivers are in the S4.


----------



## RikudouGoku

RumbleWeed said:


> I REALLY am 99.9% sold on the GD3A, i have owned the Sony N3 and when i read your comparison with the GD3A i was stunned! The N3 has a amazing sound and to say the GD3A is on the same level i nearly pushed the button! But what's stopping me is the Australian YouTuber saying the GD5 is the same Sound Sig as GD3A but 2-3 steps up in every department! But I'm waiting for"Invisibleink" to get his GD3A & GD5 and see if another person has the same findings? Then i will make my opinion? Then i think i will make my decision.


Better wait for more impressions if you are uncertain.

Here is a graph of them from GS Audio.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

piknikkopi said:


> Whoa, thanks for making a summary of each of those options
> 
> Aria is too big of a jump for now, it's priced about $84 here, used ones with paint chips at $70.
> Heart Mirror is also one that I have my eyes on, it's just so hard to find here.
> ...



GK10 is a topical or controversial IEM that got a big love & hate movement lately, I’m the one with love side, at least to my ear GK10 within my listed collections, is performing incredibly astonishing. It’s worth a try, and yes CP360 could halt the bass floor to neutral line at least in my set, to about same with Lark


----------



## RumbleWeed (Sep 16, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> Better wait for more impressions if you are uncertain.
> 
> Here is a graph of them from GS Audio.


I really like the look of them both on that graph! If i was knit-picking I would say the GD5 has the better tuning, it just doesn't seem as peaky at those upper mids! But to be fair they both look decent on the graph. But i will wait for more impressions? I'm not in a rush I have my new Empire Ears Bravado mk2 to enjoy, i also just received a pair of KZ Z3 TWS Earbuds that have also turned out to be very bass heavy! But if it's a good recording they really shine!
So the waiting goes on lol


----------



## Arjey

AmericanSpirit said:


> You can remove a hex filter of stock Moondrop Aria 2021 to make it close to KBEar Lark's bright-neutral signature, and it is a considerable upgrade. Aria on sale could go as low as $69 USD. HZ Sound Heart Mirror is also a bright neutral tuned single DD, but Aria's sound is more natural.


I was wondering if you've seen this bass vent mod for HZSound Heart Mirror, and what's your opinion on it. I reckon it should make them sound more natural, fix the lack of bass, make them warmer. If u don't have those filters I suppose micropore tape should also do (less control tho). If you decide to try the mod, let me know what u think and how the modded version compares to the Aria


----------



## Tonymac136

Got my Tin T2 Evo today. First impressions are that it's closer to the T2 sound than the T2 Plus was. Treble is a bit strident, especially at higher volumes, but the trade off for this is great detail levels for any money (to my ears there is more detail in the Evo than the P1, timbre is probably better too though it's close, but the P1 is a more cohesive and musical offering.) Obviously I haven't burnt in yet but first impressions are of a pretty good IEM. Weaknesses are that the treble is slightly hot and the bass is only adequate, although it is blisteringly fast. Separation is on a par with the Blon BL05S at the top of the class, though soundstage is only average to my ears. I'll review them at some point but I'm super busy at work right now so it may take a while.


----------



## edai

Hello, i wanna buy an iem priced around 40$, and i usally listen to contemporary classical music, field recordings like these 


 it needs to be well balanced.
What would be your suggestions?


----------



## ExTubeGamer

edai said:


> Hello, i wanna buy an iem priced around 40$, and i usally listen to contemporary classical music, field recordings like these
> 
> 
> it needs to be well balanced.
> What would be your suggestions?



Tin T2 would be a good pick if you like smooth sound.


----------



## dw1narso

edai said:


> Hello, i wanna buy an iem priced around 40$, and i usally listen to contemporary classical music, field recordings like these
> 
> 
> it needs to be well balanced.
> What would be your suggestions?



The music sounds scary.. 
Remind me to the horror movie "Midsommar"

Neutralish IEM such as Tin T2, Tin T2+ or HZSound Heart Mirror might fit music like this.. I myself use Heart Mirror to listen to classical music (classic, baroque, romantic, renaissance..)


----------



## Nimweth

CCZ Emerald review: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-sonic-escapades-of-ccz-plume-subsequent-models.958531/page-6


----------



## r31ya

ExTubeGamer said:


> Tin T2 would be a good pick if you like smooth sound.


Tin T2 is smooth, held surprising quite amount of details and its neutral enough to help you listen all the sound easily.

If it wasn't for KZ in your face fun sound which charmed me back then, i might prefer it over KZ ZS5.
It was after i bought KZ ZS5, i started understand what ear fatigue is. I only able to listen to it form 2 hour max before it got too tiring for me to listen to it.


----------



## jmwant

I fully agree with these. Aria should be the default pick under $100.


----------



## raymanh

Has anyone tried the Bamboo Forest Bird Larks (Chinese: 竹林鳥 百靈)? 

They're a $15 bullet style IEM with MMCX connector from a fairly new company.

There was one post about them on this forum, but it seemed suspiciously positive.


----------



## r31ya

jmwant said:


> I fully agree with these. Aria should be the default pick under $100.



Hows Aria vs Mele?


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

What I've noticed about starfield and aria is that not many people are left defending them in their price bracket compared to the overwhelming hype they received at launch.


----------



## MVVp

I only listen to Aria now. It's the only "hype" I never regretted buying into. Especially as it only cost me around 70 euro a couple months back.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

MVVp said:


> I only listen to Aria now. It's the only "hype" I never regretted buying into. Especially as it only cost me around 70 euro a couple months back.


you still prefer it over the heart mirror and the starfield?


----------



## MVVp

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> you still prefer it over the heart mirror and the starfield?


Yes, I have tried those three several times and prefer the Aria over both others.
My sleep playlist contains some boy soprano songs (treble in the literal sense), and the Aria just outshines every other iem I own in that regard with precision and clarity, but no sibilance of harshness. It also excels in classic rock/pop and classical music.


----------



## dw1narso

MVVp said:


> Yes, I have tried those three several times and prefer the Aria over both others.
> My sleep playlist contains some boy soprano songs (treble in the literal sense), and the Aria just outshines every other iem I own in that regard with precision and clarity, but no sibilance of harshness. It also excels in classic rock/pop and classical music.


nice...   

When I got Heart Mirror a couple of months back, I was actually on the fence between the two... in their launch, Aria was about $65 and HM was $48... I did not consider price difference but could only get one of the two (no budget to get both). I decided on HM since it raised my curiosity more. I have no regret and pleased with HM, but someday I want to listen to Aria as well.


----------



## brsdrgn

I have both Aria and HM. They have different characteristics. But HM has great advantage with its price and included accessories. 

HM stands out for its clear, bright presentation. It has lighter bass with a sweet sub bass extension. If you want it to slam harder, it responds to EQ very well. 

Mids are great especially female vocals. Hzsound wrote the reason really nicely why they name it this way. 






And I really agree with this description. Such pure, clear, bright sounding iem with great technicalities for its price range. Vocals sound really transparent. The timbre is really good and soundstage is very deep. I managed to get better scene by changing the cable to a pure copper cable. This also lead me to take its brightness. It's really good with instrumental songs, Jazz, Ambient, Chillout etc. But I don't think it's suitable for Rock, Pop, R&B etc. Because of being bass light. 


On the other hand, we have Aria with a tonality that everyone would like and that could fit almost anything, at least would handle more than HM. 

Aria stands out for its beautifully rumbling bass. Really deep, slams hard and quite agile. 

Mids are slightly recessed and sometimes thin sounding but I really don't mind laid back presentation as I use it for listening to different kinds of music. 

Treble is really great with a decent amount air and extension in the ultra high end. 

Timbre is really good as well with a decent soundstage. Imaging can be improved by taking out the filter hexagonal holes leaving the other black taped one. 

Aria's stock cable doesn't reflect its potential and matching aria with a pure silver cable improves its technicalities adding more edge. 

Long story short, if you like bright sounding iem, go for HM. If you doesn't wanna spend much go for HM and try to EQ it to your taste. If you want to cover most of your library (assuming that you listen to many different types of songs like me) go for Aria. I can't tell that Aria deserves the price difference but buying Aria is a secure way because of its characteristics.


----------



## pevinkarker

Hi!
I use Tri starsea to listen classical music on my phone with BTR3K or on hiby r2 directly. To listen rock/indie i use kz dq6. 
I never felt in love with starsea because i find the sound very boring (i tried another with tips  - spinfit 100 and final - and cables).

Any suggestions to upgrade my gear/iem?

Thanks


----------



## baskingshark

pevinkarker said:


> Hi!
> I use Tri starsea to listen classical music on my phone with BTR3K or on hiby r2 directly. To listen rock/indie i use kz dq6.
> I never felt in love with starsea because i find the sound very boring (i tried another with tips  - spinfit 100 and final - and cables).
> 
> ...



For classical music, I would advise the Tanchjim Oxygen. Excellent timbre and tonality, good technicalities too. Can be end game for a midfi single DD set.


----------



## dw1narso

brsdrgn said:


> I have both Aria and HM. They have different characteristics. But HM has great advantage with its price and included accessories.
> 
> HM stands out for its clear, bright presentation. It has lighter bass with a sweet sub bass extension. If you want it to slam harder, it responds to EQ very well.
> 
> ...


Brsdrgn, really, really appreciate and thanks for your thorough comparison between HM and Aria. 🙏


----------



## jmwant

TRN releases the flagship IEM in the V series, the VX Pro.
https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/trn-v...ems-with-9-driver-hybrid-configuration1dd-8ba


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> For classical music, I would advise the Tanchjim Oxygen. Excellent timbre and tonality, good technicalities too. Can be end game for a midfi single DD set.


I heard Hana v2 is basically mini oxygen, is it good for classical?
if it is, its decent mid-fi option.


----------



## InvisibleInk

r31ya said:


> I heard Hana v2 is basically mini oxygen, is it good for classical?
> if it is, its decent mid-fi option.



I bet it sounds great, but if I bought it I'd feel like I'd have to accessorize by busting out wearing thick gold chains and rings. And that's so not me.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 25, 2021)

InvisibleInk said:


> I bet it sounds great, but if I bought it I'd feel like I'd have to accessorize by busting out wearing thick gold chains and rings. And that's so not me.


lol.
yeah, its color scheme is a bit much. 
Personally i like it tough, its softer, a bit more elegant variant of the more masculine KZ ZAS.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 25, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> What I've noticed about starfield and aria is that not many people are left defending them in their price bracket compared to the overwhelming hype they received at launch.


Actually, I like the Aria so much that I haven’t felt the need to buy any other wired IEM since. No defense necessary, it’s a well-rounded, competent IEM that “just works”.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> I heard Hana v2 is basically mini oxygen, is it good for classical?
> if it is, its decent mid-fi option.



The graphs look similar for sure, but I've not heard the Hana 2021, so can't comment. But they use different drivers, and graphs can only tell half the story IMO.

I know a few friends and headfiers that have both Oxygen and Hana 2021, and they say they are very close in sound but the Oxygen is still more refined overall. Does that justify a $100 more? That's another question to be answered.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

jmwant said:


> TRN releases the flagship IEM in the V series, the VX Pro.
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/trn-v...ems-with-9-driver-hybrid-configuration1dd-8ba



Similar to the 6x treble array in KZ 24 ba units, TRN seem to be leaning on arrays of 4 of the same driver to equal the quality of a single Knowles or Sonion unit. This new TRN only has one mids and one treble driver, x4. Hmmm 🤔 i wonder if this is really sounding more like a 1DD+2BA unit.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

unifutomaki said:


> Actually, I like the Aria so much that I haven’t felt the need to buy any other wired IEM since. No defense necessary, it’s a well-rounded, competent IEM that “just works”.



I feel the similarly about the NRA and have chalked it up to the better DD in this unit. I am finding it very difficult to go back to BA heavy IEM after getting used to these. They are so much easier on my ears that I've been using little else since getting them. I am thinking hard about KAATO vs Aurora right now as a result, but am not entirely convinced the premium is worth it over heart mirror.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm about to pull the trigger on Trip M*le,
But then i realize, KZ ZAS, CCA CKX, Tin T2 Plus is pretty close in price territory.
Could you guys give me idea on which is the current recommendation on best multi-driver (or single DD) under $70-ish?

I'm going to use it as beater so i refrain on buying something a bit more expensive (oh that golden Hana v2)
My current beater is Tanya which have great vocals but its a bit blurry on everything else. I want some upgrade but i'm a bit hesitant on which i should buy. Audition should've clear this problem, but covid effect and all...

The one originally on my radar is Tin T2 Plus, HZ HeartMirror, and this Trip M*le.
Or i simply just need to cash up a bit more and pull the trigger on Aria.


----------



## sutosuto

r31ya said:


> then i realize, KZ ZAS, CCA CKX, Tin T2 Plus


I only have CCA CKX from your list. This unit is my 2nd favorit among my collections. I mostly listen to rock and pop music.


----------



## r31ya

sutosuto said:


> I only have CCA CKX from your list. This unit is my 2nd favorit among my collections. I mostly listen to rock and pop music.


How's GeekWold GK10 vs CCA CKX?


----------



## sutosuto

r31ya said:


> How's GeekWold GK10 vs CCA CKX?


CKX bass is better than GK10. Mid and high are comparable. I put foam in CKX nozzle to "tame" the high to my preference.
Soundstage is slightly wider on GK10.


----------



## HealPerson (Sep 26, 2021)

I didn't like Aria. Because of 2 things: they are colouring sound and cutting highs. Alot. Sound is warm and slightly dark and strings and plates are not lengthy and airy. Because of that in some songs you have sound in 1 ear: drums, guitars and bass-guitars are shouting in 1 ear and on the other side you have quiet and sluggish plates and nothing else. But when you listening other iems you discover there are agressive plates and electric/acoustic guitars playing along on that side which you didn't even notice in Aria.
My other headphones are spring 1 and nx7 mk3, i like their highs and instrument sound much more. Even zax has better sound for me than Aria.
Btw fitting is not excellent as well.
Ofc they have advantages: good bass and soundstage, many details for their price.
I've got Arias for 60 bucks and still don't like them.
Now I'm interested in BGVP DH5.

Atm for me ZAX is the best what you can buy under 70-80 bucks. They cost 50-55$ and uber for this price.


----------



## r31ya

HealPerson said:


> I didn't like Aria. Because of 2 things: they are colouring sound and cutting highs. Alot. Sound is warm and strings and plates are not lengthy and airy. My other headphones are spring 1 and nx7 mk3, i like their highs and instrument sound much more. Even zax has better sound for me than Aria.
> Btw fitting is not excellent for me as well.
> Ofc they have advantages: good bass and soundstage, many details for their price.
> I've got Arias for 60 bucks and still don't like them.
> ...


yeah, i notice several 2nd hand Aria pops out in my local online stores, the same with starsea.
Usually good indicators of people not quite satisfied with the products.

Seems, smooth sound didn't sells well in my place, most prefer KZ explosive sound.


----------



## jmwant

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I feel the similarly about the NRA and have chalked it up to the better DD in this unit. I am finding it very difficult to go back to BA heavy IEM after getting used to these. They are so much easier on my ears that I've been using little else since getting them. I am thinking hard about KAATO vs Aurora right now as a result, but am not entirely convinced the premium is worth it over heart mirror.


The new matte finished KATO looks awesome!


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> yeah, i notice several 2nd hand Aria pops out in my local online stores, the same with starsea.
> Usually good indicators of people not quite satisfied with the products.
> 
> Seems, smooth sound didn't sells well in my place, most prefer KZ explosive sound.


Of course, if you like a bright, trebly, sparkly sound signature then the Aria is not going to be for you. But I find that I tend to be “wowed” by that kind of signature for the first 100 hours (I still have the ZAX too) only to go back to a warmer, richer, more laid back presentation. It’s why I take to the WF-1000XM4s as well.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 26, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> Of course, if you like a bright, trebly, sparkly sound signature then the Aria is not going to be for you. But I find that I tend to be “wowed” by that kind of signature for the first 100 hours (I still have the ZAX too) only to go back to a warmer, richer, more laid back presentation. It’s why I take to the WF-1000XM4s as well.


Its usually the experienced Audiophile people that i know who prefer smooth sound or warm laid back sound.
most "normie" prefer the KZ fun bassy sound with sparkle that they take as extra details.

It takes time to finally get, "it sound right/natural".
"Reviews said TFZ King Pro vocals is a bit scooped" and i was like, what went wrong with it? mine is fine.
It wasn't until Tanya with its more vocal focus i finally get, yup TFZ King Pro vocal sounds scooped.

Maybe with time and more experience with multiple differrent iems, most KZ fans will move to more smooth and rich presentation of the harsh fun sound of KZ.


----------



## countryboyhk

unifutomaki said:


> Of course, if you like a bright, trebly, sparkly sound signature then the Aria is not going to be for you. But I find that I tend to be “wowed” by that kind of signature for the first 100 hours (I still have the ZAX too) only to go back to a warmer, richer, more laid back presentation. It’s why I take to the WF-1000XM4s as well.



By changing different cables, Aria always give you different sound signature in a good way.  Which is so fun and enjoyable !


----------



## Themilkman46290

Hello thread, so after years of trying different iems I have found a couple pairs that actually fit my wife's tiny ears.
Hifiman re400 and moondrop spaceship
Could you guys recommend a few of what you guys feel are the best small bullet style iems?
I found some er2xr used that I might pull the trigger on for 68 bucks but was hoping to find something with better sound stage


----------



## r31ya

Themilkman46290 said:


> Hello thread, so after years of trying different iems I have found a couple pairs that actually fit my wife's tiny ears.
> Hifiman re400 and moondrop spaceship
> Could you guys recommend a few of what you guys feel are the best small bullet style iems?
> I found some er2xr used that I might pull the trigger on for 68 bucks but was hoping to find something with better sound stage


Not the best but decent sounding one would be Tanchjim Tanya


----------



## baskingshark

Themilkman46290 said:


> Hello thread, so after years of trying different iems I have found a couple pairs that actually fit my wife's tiny ears.
> Hifiman re400 and moondrop spaceship
> Could you guys recommend a few of what you guys feel are the best small bullet style iems?
> I found some er2xr used that I might pull the trigger on for 68 bucks but was hoping to find something with better sound stage



*Final E3000 *has quite big soundstage for a budget set. L shaped, very warm and bassy with dark treble. Has a crappish non detachable microphonics cable, and needs amping (low sensitivity).

*Tanchjim Tanya* has great tonality and timbre, harmanish, bottlenecked at technicalities. Also needs amping to scale better. Non detachable cable but is longer, less microphonic and has strain relief. Final E3000 when amped has better technicalities than the Tanya.

*KBEAR Neon* - single BA, midcentric set with smooth mids, but lack of subbass extension and higher treble due to driver limitation. Sort of a budget Ety.



r31ya said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on Trip M*le,
> But then i realize, KZ ZAS, CCA CKX, Tin T2 Plus is pretty close in price territory.
> Could you guys give me idea on which is the current recommendation on best multi-driver (or single DD) under $70-ish?
> 
> ...



Haven't tried the Mele.

*Tin T2 plus* has good timbre and tonality, U shaped set. It lacks dynamics and technicalities below average. Quite a safe tuning. But there are a lot of reports of crap QC in the MMCX (my set included). Best to buy from a place with robust returns policy as such.

*Heart Mirror *is a neutralish bright set, Good timbre, quite good technical performance. Needs amping to scale better. Soundstage a bit limited and also bass is neutral, so not for bassheads. It has good bass quality though.

If you can top up a bit, go for the* TForce Yuan Li*. Mild U shaped set which does well in most areas - timbre, technicalities and tonality. Tight and clean bass. It is kind of a mini Tanchjim Oxygen. Oxygen is way more expensive, it has better timbre, bass quality and technicalities and soundstage. Oxygen also has better treble extension and air, but the Yuan Li can hit around 70% performance of the Oxygen. I would recommend this set as a good budget single DD for 2021.


----------



## r31ya

Yeah, i come accross yuan li rec in one of Mele reviews, stated to be superior in all aspect to mele but yeah, more than twice the price. How's Yuan-li compared to the "official" mini oxygen, Hana V2?

And do Heart Mirror Bass have proper texture and all? my daily headphone is ATH-M40x which is considered "neutral", is it the same with HeartMirror?

And sorry for so many question, i'm currently being offered second hand, unit only, StarSea at $50, is it worth it?


----------



## brsdrgn

HealPerson said:


> I didn't like Aria. Because of 2 things: they are colouring sound and cutting highs. Alot. Sound is warm and slightly dark and strings and plates are not lengthy and airy. Because of that in some songs you have sound in 1 ear: drums, guitars and bass-guitars are shouting in 1 ear and on the other side you have quiet and sluggish plates and nothing else. But when you listening other iems you discover there are agressive plates and electric/acoustic guitars playing along on that side which you didn't even notice in Aria.
> My other headphones are spring 1 and nx7 mk3, i like their highs and instrument sound much more. Even zax has better sound for me than Aria.
> Btw fitting is not excellent as well.
> Ofc they have advantages: good bass and soundstage, many details for their price.
> ...


Well, what you wrote is pretty interesting. I understand you're approaching this from the price point but what you do is comparing apple to oranges. 

Aria doesn't color the sound at all. It has great timbre and tonality, very coherent sound. It has very good technicalities for its price range and very good treble extension that a person might expect from a single DD in that price range. I'd like to mention again! from a single DD! I've listened to Spring, Zax and read the reviews about nx7 mk3 that it colors the sound. 

You talk about less air and of course less air if you compare a single DD iem with hybrid and even tribid IEMs. 

Spring 1 has 1DD + 1BA. and 1 piezos dealing with the ultra high ends so that means better extension and more air. 

Nx7 mk3 is also 1 double DD + 4 ba and piezos which means you'll hear that extension for the ultra high ends. Additionally, leaving the mid range to 4 BAs and on the other hand, still you have Aria with one DD handling all. 

ZAX also the similar story. 7 BA + 1 DD. It might be a slightly good implementation done by KZ vs the old hybrids in their series but still has their colored, unique v shape sound. 

I think you got used to listening to music with IEMs which are very well colored and you find an IEM like Aria worse. Aria has tonality close to the harman neutral and the others you mentioned are mostly close to V shape.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Yeah, i come accross yuan li rec in one of Mele reviews, stated to be superior in all aspect to mele but yeah, more than twice the price. How's Yuan-li compared to the "official" mini oxygen, Hana V2?
> 
> And do Heart Mirror Bass have proper texture and all? my daily headphone is ATH-M40x which is considered "neutral", is it the same with HeartMirror?
> 
> And sorry for so many question, i'm currently being offered second hand, unit only, StarSea at $50, is it worth it?



Heart Mirror's base is quite textured if amped. If using from a low powered source, then it sounds meh. I have the ATH M40X too, Heart Mirror has slightly less midbass quantity than the M40X but has better technicalities than the M40X.

2nd hand Starsea at $50 is a no brainer. It has 4 tuning switches, so can be U shaped to V shaped to neutralish. Starsea has good fit, good isolation and good technicalities. But even on the bassiest switch, it is not a basshead IEM actually. Starsea also has a 9ish ohm impedance, so it pairs well with sources with < 1 ohm output impedance - do pay attention to your source.

I haven't heard the Hana 2021, so can't comment.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 26, 2021)

The seller said something about the starsea have driver flex which apparently quite common, Is it safe?
My current setup is with BTR5, is it good enough for starsea?
Not basshead iem, is it even less bass than Heartmirror? if its not far from M40x, its enough for me.

I think the thing will be sold tommorow if i don't take it now.


----------



## HealPerson

brsdrgn said:


> Aria doesn't color the sound at all. It has great timbre and tonality, very coherent sound. It has very good technicalities for its price range and very good treble extension that a person might expect from a single DD in that price range. I'd like to mention again! from a single DD! I've listened to Spring, Zax and read the reviews about nx7 mk3 that it colors the sound.


Sure m8. U r right, I'm wrong. So sorry i dared to compare all these between and didn't like Arias.


----------



## r31ya

Themilkman46290 said:


> Hello thread, so after years of trying different iems I have found a couple pairs that actually fit my wife's tiny ears.
> Hifiman re400 and moondrop spaceship
> Could you guys recommend a few of what you guys feel are the best small bullet style iems?
> I found some er2xr used that I might pull the trigger on for 68 bucks but was hoping to find something with better sound stage


I've ask this question before in this very thread i think, 
my sister have tiny earhole so i need something small as well.

Tanchjim Tanya, KBear Neon, Moondrop Quarks, Final-series, VE Bonus IE, all of them is decent bullet shaped iem.
i think there is more in the ol thread discussion for the contender at the time.

there is older unit like TRN M10 but apparently its a bit sibilant.


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> The seller said something about the starsea have driver flex which apparently quite common, Is it safe?
> My current setup is with BTR5, is it good enough for starsea?
> Not basshead iem, is it even less bass than Heartmirror? if its not far from M40x, its enough for me.
> 
> I think the thing will be sold tommorow if i don't take it now.



Driver flex typically occurs in IEMs containing dynamic drivers during IEM insertion, and refers to when air pressure is forced against the driver’s diaphragm, causing it to bend and make a crinkling noise, as though a piece of paper is crumpled in the ear.

I didn’t experience any driver flex for the Starsea, but driver flex is partially dependent on ear anatomy and the types of tips used, so it is a YMMV situation. While most manufacturers I’ve spoken to have claimed that driver flex is harmless, I’ve seen anecdotal reports on audio forums of an IEM dying after a bad bout of driver flex.



Spoiler: Driver flex can be reduced to some extent with these methods




Using foam tips: they are more porous and may let air escape thru the foam material rather than going into the IEM shell.
Using eartips of various sizes: another silicone tip that has lesser seal may reduce driver flex, though at the expense of isolation. Try a variety of different ear tips and sizes, some tips give more driver flex than others.
Try opening your mouth and pulling up your earlobe before inserting the IEM, this opens the ear canal for more space to insert the eartip. Hopefully some air can escape during insertion with the bigger diameter of the ear canal.
Insert the ear tip slowly initially and/or at an angle, and slowly make fine adjustments to push it in.





I don't have the Fiio BTR5, but according to specs online, it has < 1 ohm output impedance singled ended, and < 2 ohm OI balanced. So I think the single ended jack should be okay for the TRI Starsea. Starsea on the "amazing bass" switch (most bassy switch) has more bass quantity than the HZSound Heart Mirror, though it is just a slight bit north of neutral. "Amazing bass" is a misnomer.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 26, 2021)

HealPerson said:


> Sure m8. U r right, I'm wrong. So sorry i dared to compare all these between and didn't like Arias.


Its matter of what sound you like. no such thing like one size fit all when its comes to audio.

A sound engineer friend of mine love and promote dead neutral sound sig with emphasis on dead. Its sounds so boring to me, i prefer slightly more fun sounding iem.
Another audiostuff seller acquaintances love natural sound and will crusade against anything "unnatural" in-disregard any other iem capabilites.
i like a bit sparkle in the sound but a co-worker of mine who is treble shy and prefer smooth ass sound didn't like it and avoid such iem.
There is all sorts of sound preference.

but its good to expand your iem experience. Try basshead iem, try bright iem, try vocal centric iem, try neutral iem, try natural timbre iem, try metallic sounding iem.
I used to love KZ somewhat mettalic, a bit harsh sound (used to own ZS5) but my ear have its limits and i start to go to adventure and try all sorts of iem trying to understand what these audiophile seniors is talking about by experiencing it.

i gone from trying the unspeakable peizo iem, CCA CST, KZ DQ6, Tanchjim Tanya, and yes mostly sub$30 iems, my budget have its limit.
And now i'm wandering between Mele and questionable Starsea
---
Ok the starsea is gone, its been like 3~4 hour since its been posted online and its already gone...
anyhow, thank you Baskingshark of the help


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

brsdrgn said:


> think you got used to listening to music with IEMs which are very well colored and you find an IEM like Aria worse. Aria has tonality close to the harman neutral and the others you mentioned are mostly close to V shape.



I want to preface my comment with the fact that I agree with you, in general.  But here's the thing: when the signature is slightly vee shaped on a budget set, it tends to get scoffed at and is called boring and colored. When a vee shaped signature is tuned for an expensive set, it gets described with words like "energetic" and "fun". _Psychoacoustics_ play a large role in how we perceive music and the products that reproduce sound. I do strongly believe that our opinions as consumers greatly colors our subjective opinions, thus influencing the psychoacoustics involved in comparing equipment.  

Personally speaking, I will go for "energetic" every time. If the tuner has cut off the brilliance in a set of phones or loudspeakers, I'm a hard pass. I do find that the Harman curve is close to being ideal but that many sets of headphones and IEM that _claim _to be tuned for Harman neutral tend to be too rolled off at the top for acoustic music like jazz and classical. As a result, I like the livelier sets and can live with scooped mids, versus a set that has fuller mids and rolled off treble.

Here's a grahh of KZ's BA10 and Moondrop's Starfield.  Most of the descriptions I've heard of the former declare right away that it's "just a vee shaped set."  By the graph, it looks more true to Harman curve than the Starfield in the treble region, and is maybe only 2-3 dB less than the Starfield in the mids.  Both sets have a mid-bass bump over the target.

So: why is one vee shaped, and one "Harman"?


----------



## IEMbiker

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I want to preface my comment with the fact that I agree with you, in general.  But here's the thing: when the signature is slightly vee shaped on a budget set, it tends to get scoffed at and is called boring and colored. When a vee shaped signature is tuned for an expensive set, it gets described with words like "energetic" and "fun". _Psychoacoustics_ play a large role in how we perceive music and the products that reproduce sound. I do strongly believe that our opinions as consumers greatly colors our subjective opinions, thus influencing the psychoacoustics involved in comparing equipment.
> 
> Personally speaking, I will go for "energetic" every time. If the tuner has cut off the brilliance in a set of phones or loudspeakers, I'm a hard pass. I do find that the Harman curve is close to being ideal but that many sets of headphones and IEM that _claim _to be tuned for Harman neutral tend to be too rolled off at the top for acoustic music like jazz and classical. As a result, I like the livelier sets and can live with scooped mids, versus a set that has fuller mids and rolled off treble.
> 
> ...


So true...totally agreeed.


----------



## unifutomaki (Sep 26, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I want to preface my comment with the fact that I agree with you, in general.  But here's the thing: when the signature is slightly vee shaped on a budget set, it tends to get scoffed at and is called boring and colored. When a vee shaped signature is tuned for an expensive set, it gets described with words like "energetic" and "fun". _Psychoacoustics_ play a large role in how we perceive music and the products that reproduce sound. I do strongly believe that our opinions as consumers greatly colors our subjective opinions, thus influencing the psychoacoustics involved in comparing equipment.
> 
> Personally speaking, I will go for "energetic" every time. If the tuner has cut off the brilliance in a set of phones or loudspeakers, I'm a hard pass. I do find that the Harman curve is close to being ideal but that many sets of headphones and IEM that _claim _to be tuned for Harman neutral tend to be too rolled off at the top for acoustic music like jazz and classical. As a result, I like the livelier sets and can live with scooped mids, versus a set that has fuller mids and rolled off treble.
> 
> ...


Again, from my point of view, it’s different strokes for different folks. You would choose energetic sets, whereas I don’t mind trading some splash and brilliance  for a warmer, richer and ultimately less fatiguing (to me) sound.

Now, I wouldn’t call the Aria veiled or dark either, I can very clearly make out cymbal strikes and decay when listening to them. However, it is clearly not going to provide the same energy as a hybrid or BA set. And that’s okay, because it doesn’t have to be all things to all people.

On a somewhat related note, the 1000XM4s have also been criticised for lacking treble. I see where such statements are coming from but at the same time I really like the clean, non-recessed mids and the visceral bass (it feels like the drivers are actually moving air in your ear cavity). Moreover, when commuting, I find that I much prefer a warm, inviting sound signature as neutral-bright sets often just end up sounding harsh at higher volumes.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

unifutomaki said:


> it doesn’t have to be all things to all people.



But that's precisely how it is marketed, and every reviewer that's touched them has declared Aria and Starfield to be a "safe" bet for all genres. _Ad infinitum_. I'm actually quite sick of hearing this regurgitated every time about moondrop's products. When I look at the graph, Starfield does look veiled to me, and there are a couple of posters in this thread agreeing with that.

I think that big spike at 15kHz was a gift to reddit and youtube reviewers to declare that there is sufficient "air", while simultaneously being able to demonstrate that the treble is "smooth and non-fatiguing" - the holy grail of all audiophile superlatives. My point is that this set is less Harman tuned than less expensive sets available, is more rolled off in the treble (where it counts), but that it still gets paraded around as a Harman tuned set. When someone calls BS, we shouldn't gaslight them into believing that they have less educated ears because their cheaper sets being used as a point of reference are "colored".


----------



## brsdrgn

HealPerson said:


> Sure m8. U r right, I'm wrong. So sorry i dared to compare all these between and didn't like Arias.


You're free to compare anything. It's not about who could dare or not. I'm not a fanboy of Aria also. 

Just do the comparison in a correct way and experience more headphones before criticizing it as colored or boring. Saying boring is subjective obviously everyone has different taste. But talking about tonality and comparing a single DD vs tribid is weird. That's what I mention. No need to get offended...


----------



## pevinkarker

baskingshark said:


> For classical music, I would advise the Tanchjim Oxygen. Excellent timbre and tonality, good technicalities too. Can be end game for a midfi single DD set.


i was doing some experiments and i think i found the best way to enjoy the starseas. 
I turned on hiby r2 with Xnyocn x1 and magic happened. they look like completely different iem. I now understand why some of you recommended these iems to me.
the only downside is that the r2's battery drains very fast. 
but now i don't see such urgency to change iems.
I'm probably going to buy some new iems and I'm undecided between the oxygen and blessing 2. I Will be looking for a new amp dac too and the fiio and tri have my attention on that regard.


----------



## Musicoflife

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I want to preface my comment with the fact that I agree with you, in general.  But here's the thing: when the signature is slightly vee shaped on a budget set, it tends to get scoffed at and is called boring and colored. When a vee shaped signature is tuned for an expensive set, it gets described with words like "energetic" and "fun". _Psychoacoustics_ play a large role in how we perceive music and the products that reproduce sound. I do strongly believe that our opinions as consumers greatly colors our subjective opinions,
> Here's a grahh of KZ's BA10 and Moondrop's Starfield.  Most of the descriptions I've heard of the former declare right away that it's "just a vee shaped set."  By the graph, it looks more true to Harman curve than the Starfield in the treble region, and is maybe only 2-3 dB less than the Starfield in the mids.  Both sets have a mid-bass bump over the target.
> 
> So: why is one vee shaped, and one "Harman"?


Normalize both graphs to 1khz and you'll see why.


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 26, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I want to preface my comment with the fact that I agree with you, in general.  But here's the thing: when the signature is slightly vee shaped on a budget set, it tends to get scoffed at and is called boring and colored. When a vee shaped signature is tuned for an expensive set, it gets described with words like "energetic" and "fun". _Psychoacoustics_ play a large role in how we perceive music and the products that reproduce sound. I do strongly believe that our opinions as consumers greatly colors our subjective opinions, thus influencing the psychoacoustics involved in comparing equipment.
> 
> Personally speaking, I will go for "energetic" every time. If the tuner has cut off the brilliance in a set of phones or loudspeakers, I'm a hard pass. I do find that the Harman curve is close to being ideal but that many sets of headphones and IEM that _claim _to be tuned for Harman neutral tend to be too rolled off at the top for acoustic music like jazz and classical. As a result, I like the livelier sets and can live with scooped mids, versus a set that has fuller mids and rolled off treble.
> 
> ...


I agree with you in some parts. My main point of view was to mention that Aria has very generic sound that plays on the safety side and for the first time I saw it being compared as colored. I have many IEMs in my collection and Aria would be one of the IEMs coming as colored last.

Well, talking about colored sound is a whole different story and I saw even threads discussing about the term so I don't wanna dig in too much. Using the term "energetic" interesting but it also includes the agility in it imho and it differs to me than being colored. We're not even talking about a DAP, DAC etc. Just straight about the IEMs as it was mentioned that way.

The definition of colored IEM as the following (credits to Hifigo website) :





Or from the Head-fi glossary :





I like this definition (credits to Sweetwater) :

"A subjective term used in the audio industry to describe subtle types of alteration or distortion of sound. When we say some piece of audio has a certain “coloration” to it we mean that it doesn’t sound pure, or as it normally would. The sound has been affected in some way."

I'd say that some part of the frequency doesn't sound as it should or it sounds unnatural. When we look at the graphs, they tell us some story however they don't reflect the whole listening experience of course.

If there's a big spike or dip in the graph, then we can tell it gets hot and it reflects to the sound signature of the IEM at that frequency part. And that's the part coloring it.

Let's take a look at Spring 1:





We can easily see that big jump between 7-8 khz that affecting its sound. But we should also take into consideration that the jump starts from 6k and goes till 13k. People who have are sensitive with treble needs to tame it.

Or for example nx7 mk3:





Again we see a jump somewhere between 7-8khz which starts from 6 leading to 10k.
Knowing that we see the sibilance at that part increasing the volume would cause even more trouble unless you EQ it. I'm not even mentioning big bass boost in the low parts... 

Going back to the Aria :






Where's the spike? I see a slight bass boost and a dip around 12khz. When they're tuning they put that dip usually to avoid sibilance so I'm even okay with it. Except that, nothing stands out much and it looks really coherent to me.

Additionally, I was able to write a response not only knowing their the frequency graphs but also  I own Aria and ZAX and I listened to Spring 1 and read the reviews about Nx7 mk3.

I'll not continue talking about the topic anymore as it's not that related. But again the comparisons should be done in a correct way that's MHO. Because it causes misdirection other people who reads the thread...


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Musicoflife said:


> Normalize both graphs to 1khz and you'll see why.



hmm - kinda.  If I load the same graph normalized @ 1kHz, and _subtract_ out the harman curve, you can clearly see that the Starfield still looks more out of sorts on the treble end compared to the target than the KZ. Also consider that the BA10's bass is elevated to make up for being balanced armatures which are missing the punchiness of a dynamic driver. At least on the bottom end, the bass perception in tonality might actually be closer together than the graph would have us believe. 

Based on the choice of 'phone, one's preference for energetic or subdued treble shows up well in this view. KXXS (and reportedly KATO, too), Aria, and Variations all graph nearly the same as the Starfield. After investigating this I have ruled out KATO and KBEAR's Aurora as a potential upgrade. Incidentally, most of Tanchjim's IEM I plugged in nearly mirror Starfield's tuning curve as well.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Sep 26, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> I agree with you in some parts. My main point of view was to mention that Aria has very generic sound that plays on the safety side and for the first time I saw it being compared as colored. I have many IEMs in my collection and Aria would be one of the IEMs coming as colored last.
> 
> Well, talking about colored sound is a whole different story and I saw even threads discussing about the term so I don't wanna dig in too much. Using the term "energetic" interesting but it also includes the agility in it imho and it differs to me than being colored. We're not even talking about a DAP, DAC etc. Just straight about the IEMs as it was mentioned that way.
> 
> ...



The below thoughts are offered in context that these terms are borrowed from the recording industry. Consumer use of these terms often get bent around to fit marketing objectives.  Well, when using the term to describe headphones, I think that "colored" should be used in a more general sense to refer to broad differences in bass, mids, or treble compared to a "flat" headphone (like sony V6) and not so much to point at specific peaks. If treble is considered "bright" on a phone, for example, I'd agree that a pair are colored on the top end. If that's your preference, either way, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Flat headphones are boring af to listen to without EQ. 

To pick on Beyerdynamic a second (which is all excellent stuff IMO), it's commonly thought that DT770 has colored bass, and DT990 has colored treble. DT770 are a dream for bassists in a recording in a studio. If they are drowning out anybody else in the rhythm section they know for sure they're going to be too hot next to the vocals. Likewise, open back DT990 let the band filter in to the vocalist but have enough sparkle and extended treble there that allows the singer to hear themselves over the mix. Most of the time on live shows, everybody gets the same craptastic studio phone and they get to deal with it.   Mixing and mastering are done using monitors. Laptop producers who are exclusively using DAWs are the only ones using headphones as their primary reference (it's not a dig, some of the best music being made today is from solo musicians producing their own work).

Also I think that the overall tuning shape takes precedence first - vee, flat, neutral, harman etc. There is great debate among audio engineers themselves for what the differences actually are between flat and neutral. In the context of crinacle's site, they came up with their own definition for what neutral is which they call IEF Neutral. Just because a phone is elevated here or there against that definition doesn't really mean that it's colored in my book.  All the data they've amassed  and made available (along with Riku and the others) is great for us to have something to compare, but the more granular we get on these graphs the less conclusive it really is IMO. It's still only half the story. The people doing mixing and recording are not half as interested in the frequency response of headphones as audiophile and headphone enthusiasts are. They work more off reference tones and tracks in the studio and adjust the chain to fit what they want and go from there. It's a lot more art than it is science.


----------



## raymanh

I have a pair of MH755s and Blon BL03s. I'm looking for the next step up, something like $100.

I was really considering the HZSound Heart Mirror but then I read that it apparently really needs an amp. The thing is, I use my IEMs out and about a lot and just tend to use the 3.5mm jack on my phone. I hate carrying extra things with me.

What sub $100 IEMs are good and easy to drive? In terms of sound, I like my BL03s a lot, but find the bass to feel like a thick dull drone on some less well produced older songs. My MH755s haven't really seen any use since I'm waiting to do a MMCX mod on them. Otherwise I have a pair of M40X headphones which I like, but I feel their detail/clarity is not the best/they sound a bit flat.

A few IEMs that I'm thinking on getting. From reading reviews, apparently the first three are easy to drive. Not sure about the rest.

Moondrop Aria
Shozy Form 1.1
Tripowin X HBB Mele
GS Audio GS3A
T-force Yuan Li
KZ ZAX

All input is welcome, thanks.


----------



## Musicoflife (Sep 26, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> hmm - kinda.  If I load the same graph normalized @ 1kHz, and _subtract_ out the harman curve, you can clearly see that the Starfield still looks more out of sorts on the treble end compared to the target than the KZ. Also consider that the BA10's bass is elevated to make up for being balanced armatures which are missing the punchiness of a dynamic driver. At least on the bottom end, the bass perception in tonality might actually be closer together than the graph would have us believe.
> 
> Based on the choice of 'phone, one's preference for energetic or subdued treble shows up well in this view. KXXS (and reportedly KATO, too), Aria, and Variations all graph nearly the same as the Starfield. After investigating this I have ruled out KATO and KBEAR's Aurora as a potential upgrade. Incidentally, most of Tanchjim's IEM I plugged in nearly mirror Starfield's tuning curve as well.


Actually, many EQ sites prefer a slight, straight line downward tilt in the treble from neutral flat. The Harman target has more elevated upper mids and treble than Crinacle's preferred target so there's that. Some do  prefer a brighter signature.

Also, the Starfield has less elevation in the 300hz to 600hz region where one perceives 'midbass' bleed. But this presents a warmer tonality which compensates for BA10's more elevated highs, as you say. 

In the end, it's down to personal preference, but I can see why most reviewers who prefer a more neutral tuning would prefer the Starfield and consider BA10 as V shaped.


----------



## r31ya

raymanh said:


> I have a pair of MH755s and Blon BL03s. I'm looking for the next step up, something like $100.
> 
> I was really considering the HZSound Heart Mirror but then I read that it apparently really needs an amp. The thing is, I use my IEMs out and about a lot and just tend to use the 3.5mm jack on my phone. I hate carrying extra things with me.
> 
> ...


I haven't hear these iem so you need to input from seniors who have tried them all. 
But since i'm currently hunting something similar, these are the all the available info i'm able to get.

If you like Blon 03, A bassy warm IEM, get Trip M*le.
It was meant to be 1:1 upgrade from blon.  apparently its targeted to hear classic rock and hip hop.
great tighter bass, good male vocal and mid instruments, but slighlty rolled off treble for less fatigue and more forgiving to older records at cost of details.
If you have extra budget, Yuan Li will have similar sound sig target but it will outperform mele in every segment. it also have more than twice the price.

Aria is more balanced iem, it loses bass depth to m*le but better at female vocals and treble details. So its more chameleon for all sorts of music but some consider it a but boring for reason i do not know.
---

All that being said, unless you phone is LG V-series or Asus ROG which have independent DAC/AMP, if you start to wander to $100 territory, you need to prep to buy some DAC/AMP or these IEM wont sing to its fullest so to speak.

If you want something compact, get things like Qudelix 5k, BTR5, or Shanling UP5.


----------



## dw1narso

My personal 'suspect' about 'boringness' of Aria.... is not due the tuning which is actually very subjective. In the past two/three years, the Harman IEM target response have been evolving to become the "holy grail" of IEM development pattern. Many companies try to stick to this target since it seems a recipe for easier adoption and thus successful business. Moondrop is one company that did/do that in rather extreme. Their budget line IEM almost exclusively use this pattern (Kanas, Kanas Pro, KXXS, Starfield, Aria, and lately Kato). And there's also Tanchjim that actually pioneer this trend (Oxygen, Hana, Tanya, Hana 2021). Basically, this makes IEMs that followed this pattern is considered to have 'safe' tuning.

This development pattern of following Harman and each other is not wrong, but I'm worry if this keep going would make world of IEM become boring if companies afraid to deviate from this pattern. Innovation might be stalled. New stuffs are just variation (more precisely recycle) of the same theme.

(If you live in Indonesia, you know how boring to see Toyota Avanza / Daihatsu Xenia that have been around and recycled for the last 18 years . Surprisingly 'safe' buyer keep buying them.) 

I'm not against Harman target response, in fact I'm waiting for one IEM that is based on this response as well, cause I'm curious too  (not Aria though...). But I plan that I would only have one (two at max) of this kind of sound.





I love the 2nd part of the famous Mark Twain quote above...

My two cents...


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 27, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> The below thoughts are offered in context that these terms are borrowed from the recording industry. Consumer use of these terms often get bent around to fit marketing objectives.  Well, when using the term to describe headphones, I think that "colored" should be used in a more general sense to refer to broad differences in bass, mids, or treble compared to a "flat" headphone (like sony V6) and not so much to point at specific peaks. If treble is considered "bright" on a phone, for example, I'd agree that a pair are colored on the top end. If that's your preference, either way, it's not necessarily a bad thing. Flat headphones are boring af to listen to without EQ.
> 
> To pick on Beyerdynamic a second (which is all excellent stuff IMO), it's commonly thought that DT770 has colored bass, and DT990 has colored treble. DT770 are a dream for bassists in a recording in a studio. If they are drowning out anybody else in the rhythm section they know for sure they're going to be too hot next to the vocals. Likewise, open back DT990 let the band filter in to the vocalist but have enough sparkle and extended treble there that allows the singer to hear themselves over the mix. Most of the time on live shows, everybody gets the same craptastic studio phone and they get to deal with it.   Mixing and mastering are done using monitors. Laptop producers who are exclusively using DAWs are the only ones using headphones as their primary reference (it's not a dig, some of the best music being made today is from solo musicians producing their own work).
> 
> Also I think that the overall tuning shape takes precedence first - vee, flat, neutral, harman etc. There is great debate among audio engineers themselves for what the differences actually are between flat and neutral. In the context of crinacle's site, they came up with their own definition for what neutral is which they call IEF Neutral. Just because a phone is elevated here or there against that definition doesn't really mean that it's colored in my book.  All the data they've amassed  and made available (along with Riku and the others) is great for us to have something to compare, but the more granular we get on these graphs the less conclusive it really is IMO. It's still only half the story. The people doing mixing and recording are not half as interested in the frequency response of headphones as audiophile and headphone enthusiasts are. They work more off reference tones and tracks in the studio and adjust the chain to fit what they want and go from there. It's a lot more art than it is science.


I agree with you.

As poor musician can't explain better the concept. 

As audiophile I know that is impossible to have a totally flat response by any reproduction sistem, every parts of the chain ad coloration/distortion.
And if It could be possibile have a flat response the result couden't be plesant.

In live performance the sound it's affected by many factors.

A bass line could be tight o booming if the bassist use a 4 10" speaker or 15" single cone amplifier.
Timpanoes in an orchestra are alwais booming. (Here booming have to be intended as not tight in the audiophile sense).

In my modest opinion a reproduction sistem is good when respect the real tonality and reveal the details.
Only a good sistem may show entirely a bass line.

Any way there are alwais colorations, pleasant if in the third armonic, unpleasant if in the second or fourt armonics.

Personally I like a more smoth but revealing headphone/earphone, that respect the real instruments timbre, better if it is 'energetic' too (fun) , but undestand that I have to accept the better tecnical/economic compromise.


----------



## raymanh

r31ya said:


> I haven't hear these iem so you need to input from seniors who have tried them all.
> But since i'm currently hunting something similar, these are the all the available info i'm able to get.
> 
> If you like Blon 03, A bassy warm IEM, get Trip M*le.
> ...



Yeah that's the thing. I don't consider myself a serious audiophile. I'd much rather have less equipment at the sacrifice of audio quality, just using my phone (not an LG or ROG BTW) and Macbook 3.5mm jack.

So in my case, is it worth going for something over $100? If something is described as easy to drive, does that mean I can experience, using a 3.5mm jack, something like 90% of what it's capable of with a proper amp/dac? It seems like what I've read about IEMs that are easy to drive, like the Aria, that they don't really improve with an amp/dac.


----------



## Nimweth

unifutomaki said:


> Again, from my point of view, it’s different strokes for different folks. You would choose energetic sets, whereas I don’t mind trading some splash and brilliance  for a warmer, richer and ultimately less fatiguing (to me) sound.
> 
> Now, I wouldn’t call the Aria veiled or dark either, I can very clearly make out cymbal strikes and decay when listening to them. However, it is clearly not going to provide the same energy as a hybrid or BA set. And that’s okay, because it doesn’t have to be all things to all people.
> 
> On a somewhat related note, the 1000XM4s have also been criticised for lacking treble. I see where such statements are coming from but at the same time I really like the clean, non-recessed mids and the visceral bass (it feels like the drivers are actually moving air in your ear cavity). Moreover, when commuting, I find that I much prefer a warm, inviting sound signature as neutral-bright sets often just end up sounding harsh at higher volumes.


I have just been listening to the new Vangelis album, Juno to Jupiter on the Aria and I was disappointed by the lack of projection in the sound. I switched to the Heart Mirror and the change was astonishing, far more life and atmosphere. I definitely prefer the Heart Mirror to the Aria,  at least on this kind of music.


----------



## unifutomaki

Nimweth said:


> I have just been listening to the new Vangelis album, Juno to Jupiter on the Aria and I was disappointed by the lack of projection in the sound. I switched to the Heart Mirror and the change was astonishing, far more life and atmosphere. I definitely prefer the Heart Mirror to the Aria,  at least on this kind of music.


That makes sense actually. The genres I listen to almost exclusively these days are J-pop and Vocaloid music, which may explain why my tuning preferences have shifted towards warmth.


----------



## JEHL (Sep 27, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> That makes sense actually. The genres I listen to almost exclusively these days are J-pop and Vocaloid music, which may explain why my tuning preferences have shifted towards warmth.


To my understanding, my choice of signature is far more dependant on my listening volume, rather than the music I listen to. Since there is no such thing as "The way the artist intended it".

So the moondrop SSR's signature to me for example only makes sense when your listening volume is over 120dB.

Edit: or at least that's what I concluded into anyway.


----------



## Nimweth

Xduoo X20 > KBEAR Limpid Pro > Heart Mirror and this piece, truly magical!


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi all.
Now the Tripowin Mele are in pre-order on AliExpress for e. 20,88.

I've got one.


----------



## 4ceratops

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> Now the Tripowin Mele are in pre-order on AliExpress for e. 20,88.
> 
> I've got one.


Sorry, but this store, it must be a scam.


----------



## Themilkman46290

Hello thread, could you guys suggest to me a few iems under 100 that use bullet style or etymotic style casing?
Wich would be your guys pick in this body style?
Don't really want a dark sound sig, preferably a bit neutral.
I hear alot about final audio and of course etymotic, heard some good things about kbear
Own the space ship and re400
Looking for a step up, specially in Soundstage.
Once again, thanks alot in advance


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Nimweth said:


> Xduoo X20 > KBEAR Limpid Pro > Heart Mirror and this piece, truly magical!




No HM yet (yet!), but this sounds pretty great also on the GK10.  All of those buzzy synths that Vangelis is known for sound amazing on the Geek


----------



## Lobarkaine

4ceratops said:


> Sorry, but this store, it must be a scam.


Uhmmm....I hope no....but It Is possibile you are right....


----------



## Nimweth

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> No HM yet (yet!), but this sounds pretty great also on the GK10.  All of those buzzy synths that Vangelis is known for sound amazing on the Geek


I will try that! Thanks.


----------



## raymanh

Can someone with the Heart Mirror try it straight out of their phone (that doesn't have a decent DAC, so not LG or ASUS ROG) and let me know how it is. Would it still be better than the Aria (I found the Aria too warm/muddy bass) using my phone's jack)?

Thanks


----------



## baskingshark

raymanh said:


> Can someone with the Heart Mirror try it straight out of their phone (that doesn't have a decent DAC, so not LG or ASUS ROG) and let me know how it is. Would it still be better than the Aria (I found the Aria too warm/muddy bass) using my phone's jack)?
> 
> Thanks



Heart Mirror sounds meh from a low powered smartphone (non LG). Seriously it needs amping to scale better, in terms of bass extension, dynamics, soundstage and microdetails. You are like getting only 50 - 60% of the technical performance of the Heart Mirror when using it from a weak source.

If you don't have an amp, I would recommend to look elsewhere, as you aren't doing the Heart Mirror justice in the sound arena.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

raymanh said:


> Can someone with the Heart Mirror try it straight out of their phone (that doesn't have a decent DAC, so not LG or ASUS ROG) and let me know how it is. Would it still be better than the Aria (I found the Aria too warm/muddy bass) using my phone's jack)?
> 
> Thanks



FiiO btr3k is a great choice for IEM. I use it on my laptop and phone both. Even in my older android phone, Bluetooth ABC pairing sounds better than 3.5mm out. My laptop streams LDAC perfectly. Seriously it should be your first upgrade. For less than $150 all-in you can get the heart mirror and the DAC/amp too.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Lobarkaine said:


> As poor musician can't explain better the concept.



thanks!



Lobarkaine said:


> As audiophile I know that is impossible to have a totally flat response by any reproduction sistem, every parts of the chain ad coloration/distortion.
> *And if It could be possibile have a flat response the result couden't be plesant.*



yes exactly! The mastering process in producing music is the art of making songs sound good on _everything_, not just mega expensive HiFi equipment. Take all the crappy bluetooth speakers in the world and play the same song through $1000 headphones - a good pop track should still sound basically the same in the mids, and capping the lows and highs shouldn't betray the main hook.

I was listening to Katy Perry's _Teenage Dream _album the other day as a reference for pop tracks (those singles on there still lit) and I was marveling at how balanced the mix is and mids focused that entire album is. None of the instruments ever interfere with the Katy's vocals. Now hit the EQ and vee-shape the heck out of the sound. Still no interference with the vocals. Magic? Nahh ... skillzzzzz. This song will still sound pretty good regardless of the tuning of the playback speaker, or the bitrate of whatever source you're using.

Check out this excerpt from an interview with French producer Sandy Vee who produced Firework

https://www.soundonsound.com/people/sandy-vee-recording-katy-perrys-firework






_"The session was in 16 (bit) /44.1 (kHz). I always work like that, because where do people buy their music? On iTunes. Where do they watch videos? On YouTube. If I'm recording an orchestra — and I'm talking about doing a movie score — I may go to higher resolution, but I don't think it's worth recording in 24/96 for pop songs. Of course, 16/44.1 helps to make the session easier to manage, but especially because I'm using the UAD Quad stuff, I'm not in danger of running out of processing power, even though I do everything in the box. I don't use outboard gear at a ll — these days many plug-ins are as good as the out‑of‑the‑box counterpart. I've compared the outboard Manley Massive Passive with the plug‑in, and I don't hear any difference, it's incredible.
_

And before pointing out timbre issues on a headphone after listening to pop music, consider this bit:

_"In general, I like to add quite a bit of distortion. I feel that it creates more warmth, more 'aliveness'. Maybe it's because of my French touch, but for me dirty means warmer. I can use compressors for this, turning them into a very creative effect. For me, mixing is about taking risks, and I may do things a more traditional engineer will never do. He might think I'm crazy, but you get much more interesting results by taking risks. For example, I may capture a note of Katy's voice, loop it, add crazy EQ and distortion, put it through a bus and create a very strange sound, which is mixed in the back and hard to hear, but if you'd mute it in the mix, you'd miss it.”_


----------



## Lobarkaine

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...exactly!

Sorry for me Is difficult explain technical concept in english  

I use an all valves hand made hi-end sistem to ear music, pre and single ended 2A3/300b final estremely revelating and the effect of the mastering is dramatic.

Nor with the LPs but the CDs could be terrible expecially the 70/80 remastering, somethime are really inascoltable.

"The mastering process in producing music is the art of making songs sound good on everything, not just mega expensive HiFi equipment. Take all the crappy bluetooth speakers in the world and play the same song through $1000 headphones - a good pop track should still sound basically the same in the mids, and capping the lows and highs shouldn't betray the main hook."

You explain the real problem.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 28, 2021)

Speaking about earphone I like to think V/U shaped curve as bass reflex speakers emulation, more flat curve as pneumatic sospensione/infinite baffle emulation.

Bold bass vs speed controlled bass.

About the intonation old Krell/Audio Research ampli vs Conrad Johnson/Mark Levinson ampli.

Cold sparkling vs warm clear tone.

The harman curve help the psycoacoustic perception of the sound.

V/U are more fun/in the face but more coloured vs more controlled and refined performance.

I've never eard high grade iem but may think the second is the audiophile choose.

For the future in my radar there are Whizzer Kylin HE01 and Moondrop Aria as more expensive earphone (but KZ ZAX too ).

Reading your impressions they sims the best compromise for my taste.


----------



## dw1narso

raymanh said:


> Yeah that's the thing. I don't consider myself a serious audiophile. I'd much rather have less equipment at the sacrifice of audio quality, just using my phone (not an LG or ROG BTW) and Macbook 3.5mm jack.
> 
> So in my case, is it worth going for something over $100? If something is described as easy to drive, does that mean I can experience, using a 3.5mm jack, something like 90% of what it's capable of with a proper amp/dac? It seems like what I've read about IEMs that are easy to drive, like the Aria, that they don't really improve with an amp/dac.


What about using a DAC/amp with the form of USB-C-to-3.5mm dongle like this?








It will just add 10-12cm of 'wire' to the IEM cable. It could be connected to any mobile phone brand with USB C ports (almost all Android phones now come with USB C, or Iphone with a little adapter) . Compact enough to roll/fold in the same IEM storage. And nowadays a lot of choices for very, very affordable price. The one like in my picture, CXPro/CX31993, is just about $20.

Ps. The earbuds on the picture, $8 Yincrow X6 that I just 'found' is surprisingly good. It does not reach to Heart Mirror level but more than decent for serious casual listening.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Sep 28, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> For the future in my radar there are Whizzer Kylin HE01 and Moondrop Aria as more expensive earphone (but KZ ZAX too ).



The HE01 and Aria are definitely going to be on the smoother end of things based on what I have read and from conversations in this thread. I have avoided them for this reason.  

If you don't mind EQ (I use parametric EQ at my desk), I think the ZAX is the most transparent and most resolving headphone of all the KZ products I've bought so far. I have yet to try the ZAS, but if you still want the resolution of the ZAX in a tamer and friendlier package, that might be a better fit if you're looking for a smoother sound. 

If you don't mind something a bit more energetic like the ZAX, for a almost half the price the CCA C12 is still a rocking budget deal in my opinion. It can be bought right now for as little as 29 euro on AliExpress, and is normally selling for ~ 33 euro. It is more energetic than smooth like Aria, but I would be willing to bet money that C12 has more resolution and detail than Aria or Starfield.  It is after all still crammed with 5 BA drivers per side. The 7mm dynamic is still well controlled. Garage rock, indie, electronica, retro synths, hardwave, dubstep, grunge, sludge, doom..  they all sound great on it. Where it gets bogged down is on really fast metal like Mastodon and full spectrum, heavy orchestral pieces that can overwhelm the bottom end. If you're not listening for it, I don't think most people would notice. It really shines to me for classical and jazz. On the top end I find that C12 is far more detailed and resolving than it has any right to be at this price point. And the surprising thing is ... that smaller 7mm can still bring heavy bass when summoned.  



Tonality wise it is almost identical to the ZAX without EQ.  They both have a little bump after 2kHz that makes for forward vocals. ZAX has more resolution in its bass and a bit better speed, but neither of these units are as fast and textured in bass range as the XUN driver in the DQ6.

edit:  C12's graph is actually not so far off from the HE01.  KZ's signature "triple peak" is visible which leads to most of the complaints/dismissals/criticism relative to other things.


----------



## Lobarkaine

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> The HE01 and Aria are definitely going to be on the smoother end of things based on what I have read and from conversations in this thread. I have avoided them for this reason.
> 
> If you don't mind EQ (I use parametric EQ at my desk), I think the ZAX is the most transparent and most resolving headphone of all the KZ products I've bought so far. I have yet to try the ZAS, but if you still want the resolution of the ZAX in a tamer and friendlier package, that might be a better fit if you're looking for a smoother sound.
> 
> ...



Thank's you SpaceOperaVillain.

This is very helpfull.

I've choose the HE01 and the Aria for the smootness and the ZAX for the same reasons you explain, resolution and trasparency.

I eard a lot of different musical genere, any kind of rock, progressive, hot jazz (love Chet Baker), elettronic, trance, techno and so on, but classical and opera too, so I like change earphone/headphone by genere or simply Mood.

Very interesting what you say about CA12.

I've CA10 and ZS10 pro, first more smooth then the second.

Are the CA12 enough different from the ZS10 pro and how do you compare It with the DQ6 and ZSX? ))


----------



## Nimweth

Lobarkaine said:


> I haveSpeaking about earphone I like to think V/U shaped curve as bass reflex speakers emulation, more flat curve as pneumatic sospensione/infinite baffle emulation.
> 
> Bold bass vs speed controlled bass.
> 
> ...


I have both HE01 and Aria, they are fairly similar with HE01 a bit more V shaped but both are smooth. A good alternative if you want a bit more 'life' to the sound is the Heart Mirror at a lower price, I prefer this but YMMV of course!


----------



## nraymond

dw1narso said:


> Ps. The earbuds on the picture, $8 Yincrow X6 that I just 'found' is surprisingly good. It does not reach to Heart Mirror level but more than decent for serious casual listening.


I've posted about the them before, someone else in this forum suggested them to me when I made a comment that no earbuds I'd ever tried had good bass. The Yincrow X6 are one of the few pairs I've tried that do, and they are very affordable. They've had positive reviews, and for anyone who's avoided earbuds because they lack bass, I'd recommend checking out the Yincrow X6: https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18210205/yincrow-x6-earphones-review-specs-price


----------



## RikudouGoku

nraymond said:


> I've posted about the them before, someone else in this forum suggested them to me when I made a comment that no earbuds I'd ever tried had good bass. The Yincrow X6 are one of the few pairs I've tried that do, and they are very affordable. They've had positive reviews, and for anyone who's avoided earbuds because they lack bass, I'd recommend checking out the Yincrow X6: https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18210205/yincrow-x6-earphones-review-specs-price


X6 budget bud king.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

@Lobarkaine  - Like you I enjoy having options! I don't mind rotating through my sets and having specific ones that are better on one thing or another. I don't know about CA10 or ZS10 Pro, but compared to the latter they graph almost the same, with the C12 having more treble extension and a boost in "air" from 12kHz and up. Same story for ZSX. All three graph nearly the same, with C12 being a touch hotter in the treble than either. 

https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=Harman_IE_2019_v2_Target,ZS10_Pro,C12

I like C12 much better than DQ6, which I have recently gifted away. It was an enjoyable set for pop and rock, does okay on basically everything. It's best feature is the good tonal balance out of the box and very good bass quality and quantity at that price point. I thought it was a great set for taking the train or while out on walks. It just isn't something that I found myself grabbing for critical or focused listening at home.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Nimweth said:


> I have both HE01 and Aria, they are fairly similar with HE01 a bit more V shaped but both are smooth. A good alternative if you want a bit more 'life' to the sound is the Heart Mirror at a lower price, I prefer this but YMMV of course!


Thank you Nimweth!

I'm treble sensitive or better my ears have some limits in the treble tollerace for a relaxing listening. 😉😁

I'm afraid Heart Mirror has to much high for me and not enough bass.

Any way I've seen it is very high rated by the community, maybe I must give It a try.👍


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 28, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> @Lobarkaine  - Like you I enjoy having options! I don't mind rotating through my sets and having specific ones that are better on one thing or another. I don't know about CA10 or ZS10 Pro, but compared to the latter they graph almost the same, with the C12 having more treble extension and a boost in "air" from 12kHz and up. Same story for ZSX. All three graph nearly the same, with C12 being a touch hotter in the treble than either.
> 
> https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/graphtool/?share=Harman_IE_2019_v2_Target,ZS10_Pro,C12
> 
> I like C12 much better than DQ6, which I have recently gifted away. It was an enjoyable set for pop and rock, does okay on basically everything. It's best feature is the good tonal balance out of the box and very good bass quality and quantity at that price point. I thought it was a great set for taking the train or while out on walks. It just isn't something that I found myself grabbing for critical or focused listening at home.


Very exaustive replay! Thank you.

Having options is part of the fun....and GAS too 😉.

Reading all the post my GAS increase over the guard limits. 😂

Ok I've add CA12 and DQ6 to my wish list. (Just have NRA on the way)  

As I say to Nimweth I'm a few treble sensitive, do you think CA12 could be too hot?


----------



## Nimweth

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank you Nimweth!
> 
> I'm treble sensitive or better my ears have some limits in the treble tollerace for a relaxing listening. 😉😁
> 
> ...


I would describe the Heart Mirror as neutral/bright, the extension is very good at both ends with fast almost BA-like bass, very clear mids and detailed treble. If you are treble sensitive you may find the CCA C12 too aggressive,  the KZ ZSX with the same drivers is smoother and not as bright. The Aria is very smooth and will certainly not cause you discomfort in the treble.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Lobarkaine said:


> Very exaustive replay! Thank you.
> 
> Having options is part of the fun....and GAS too 😉.
> 
> ...


If you are OK with ZS10 pro, C12 should be fine 

C10 and ZS10 pro are two good extremes of gentle and fun energetic V shape, respectively. KZ started to moderate the treble after ZS10 pro (and not so well-received C10 pro).

ZSX are essentially C12 twins. Similar drivers, ZSX are a touch gentler in treble and a touch tighter in bass to my ears, so you may consider ZSX.

ZAX are a good refinement of C12 and ZSX with smoother treble, and also being more bassy - that some can appreciate, and some - less...

CA16, on the other hand, are a good continuation of C10 ideas (for me, CA16 replaced C10) - the treble is quite tamed, but the resolution is still there, and near seamless integration of BA & DD to my ears.

For the Aria debates - while it is not my cup of tea, being a single DD (I love them all-BAs rampant and fast), I do appreciate a gentle signature with just a good touch of extra treble spikes (7 and 15 kHz(?)) not to make the signature totally boring.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Very thank's Nimweth and PhonoPhi.

It is a pleasure read this forum!

All you are really helpfull.

Shurely I'll try ZSX and ZAX but Heart Mirror too.

To explain my taste I like a lot ZS10 pro and the Melody, I find the CA10 one step down but pleasant too.

About Aria and single DD earphone, like as Tanya, I belive have a place in a round up when I'm looking for a relaxed listening, them could be very organic of you understand what I mean. 😁

Any way I think it is time to release a new updated earphone list with single DD and multi drivers iem.


----------



## harry501501

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's you SpaceOperaVillain.
> 
> This is very helpfull.
> 
> ...



For me the better earphone is the CA12 in comparison to the ZS10 Pro as tonally it's a little more natural sounding and a tad smoother, it's also got a touch more detail retrieval. They're not hugely different tho, so you might be best looking at other sets.


----------



## alamnp

Just a quick question, why would you accumulate sub $100 IEM when you can purchase one endgame IEM (eg: Thieaudio Clair or Monarch cheaper ones, moondrop S8, qdc etc.)

In 2 years I started the hobby, went to purchase a total of 24 IEMs with the last 5-8, did not really give anymore Oomph.

I probably spent a good $1500 for those two years.

since there is no more lockdown, I was not able to listen as much, the money I accumulate, saved to buy Monarch as an endgame IEM. I have not bought anything in the last 6 months.

so again, why would you accumulate sub $100 iems, while you can save your money and go for the endgame IEM from 6 months to 1 year savings of not buying sub $100 IEMs?


----------



## alamnp

Two winners sub $100:

TFZ Tequila
CCA CA16 with Spinfit CP800


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

1 good reason: learning curve. 

You need to know your ears and your preferences before spending big money. Otherwise, a big disappointment is more likely than years of happiness.


----------



## alamnp

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> 1 good reason: learning curve.
> 
> You need to know your ears and your preferences before spending big money. Otherwise, a big disappointment is more likely than years of happiness.


I see, I guess my learning curve is over. So far, newer IEMs they don’t sound as good as my older collections.

Bass and resolution, none beating TFZ Tequila
Staging, placement and 3D sounding CCA CA16 CP800
Treble extension, good bass and resolution and timbre: KBEAR Believe and Periodic Audio Be

getting Thieaudio Monarch tomorrow, can’t wait to listen to my supposedly end game IEM.


----------



## PhonoPhi

alamnp said:


> Just a quick question, why would you accumulate sub $100 IEM when you can purchase one endgame IEM (eg: Thieaudio Clair or Monarch cheaper ones, moondrop S8, qdc etc.)
> 
> In 2 years I started the hobby, went to purchase a total of 24 IEMs with the last 5-8, did not really give anymore Oomph.
> 
> ...


Just a quick answer: there are no "endgames" in this hobby, rather the quest for more.

Those who can do with one IEM do not pose such questions.

Let us know in a year whether Monarch become the "endgame"


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Sep 28, 2021)

Back in the day I almost got burned by Grado 1000. I was really jazzed up and set to buy a pair second hand for not much of a discount. I happened to find a store that had a demo unit setup on a proper amp. I was so shocked at how terrible those sounded to me that I canceled the sale and decided to be happy with a pair of SR80 (which I still have). That was 30 years ago (edit: wrong!!! Only 24 years ago! Whew 😬)  and I've never lost the bad taste for TOTL gear since then. Afterwards I discovered studio gear and never turned back. Don't get me started on Sennheiser. Lol 

Anyway, those Hedd planars look super nice, and I wouldn't kick a pair of DCA's to the curb if they magically showed up at work with my name on the delivery slip  😉 

For IEM I don't see myself spending more than about $500. I think this is the magical line of diminishing returns for the current crop of tech. Truth be told I'm still a little astonished at how good budget gear has become. I'm waiting for a solid EST tribrid to drop into the $250 range. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## alamnp

PhonoPhi said:


> Just a quick answer: there are no "endgames" in this hobby, rather the quest for more.
> 
> Those who can do with one IEM do not pose such questions.
> 
> Let us know in a year whether Monarch become the "endgame"


Lol will do, I have to give away some of my other IEMs and CABLES… 

And also had to banter with wifey…. Good thing she is also collecting shoes, so I can get some breathing room collecting IEMs.


----------



## Barndoor

alamnp said:


> so again, why would you accumulate sub $100 iems, while you can save your money and go for the endgame IEM from 6 months to 1 year savings of not buying sub $100 IEMs?


My reason is that I enjoy the journey too much to worry about the final destination


----------



## dw1narso

Barndoor said:


> My reason is that I enjoy the journey too much to worry about the final destination


“Its the not the destination, it’s the journey.”​— Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 29, 2021)

alamnp said:


> Just a quick question, why would you accumulate sub $100 IEM when you can purchase one endgame IEM (eg: Thieaudio Clair or Monarch cheaper ones, moondrop S8, qdc etc.)
> 
> In 2 years I started the hobby, went to purchase a total of 24 IEMs with the last 5-8, did not really give anymore Oomph.
> 
> ...


I've asked to myself the same question. Lol

Others replay are all good, my personal point of view Is based on many different reason.

First at all: a lot of time I use my phone with CS PRO CS31993 dongle and Spotify, it is just a limit.

As you know more high is the quality of a reproduction component more high has to be the quality of the whole chain or you risk to have a worst result.

In my experience with the music a lot of time I've found myself to go back to a less expensive components with a better comprensive audio result.

Speaking about wife banter my mind go to my guitar stomop box collection.
(If there are guitarists they know what I mean) 😂
I collect a lot of boutique, very expensive, stomp box, but now I've go back to more traditional and usefull pedals.

I love try iem, discover little gems and I'm more surprise and happy when a (relatively cheap) iem give me emotions.

Other reason is the learning curve, sometime I like a very basshead stuff other time I'm looking for a more mature, trasparente and resolutive
 earphone.

Now I'm writing and earing music with my MT1...not the best of my bounce but...I'm enjoying it. 

Every years the iem's quality raise a little more, there aren't definitive solutions in my modest opinion.

Reading all your post I'm learning a lot and discovering a lot of different range good stuffs and yes...probably I'll end up with some high grade iem but by now I enjoy try and understand the technical quality of the earphone the market offer.
(Many of you know the internal DD/BA and I not)😉😁

Love my Tanya, love Melody...way not CA12, ZXS, ZAX, DQ6, Heart Mirror or Aria?

Peace, music and...GAS!
LOL


----------



## brsdrgn (Sep 29, 2021)

alamnp said:


> Just a quick question, why would you accumulate sub $100 IEM when you can purchase one endgame IEM (eg: Thieaudio Clair or Monarch cheaper ones, moondrop S8, qdc etc.)
> 
> In 2 years I started the hobby, went to purchase a total of 24 IEMs with the last 5-8, did not really give anymore Oomph.
> 
> ...


Others already mentioned it. It's about learning, experience and discovering what you really like. However, there are also other reasons for me.

For example, with the evolving Chi-Fi, competition got increased, prices went down dramatically comparing it to the past. To have a hybrid IEM, you had to pay a lot of money in the past. Now, it's sth quite normal to see hybrids or even tribids in low price levels. I don't say more means better and we see plenty of examples on the market. However, it gives a better chance so that a person can understand let's say how's the bass on DD vs BA or treble on BA vs piezo now. Plenty of products and different kind of implementations...

Whats nice is that second hand market is quite agile that you can sell your IEMs quickly depending on the price with not much of a lose. It's not like a smartphone market for ex. However, if you go higher and higher on the price level, that becomes difficult to so it's riskier.

Assume you purchased a TOTL sounding sub 2k level IEM with a big jump from sub 100$. You wouldn't know what to expect at that level if you don't go up increasingly so what you expect vs what you hear might disappoint you. The higher you go up, the less subtle differences you hear so the ears have to be trained as well.

It's a journey like others mentioned. Everyone has that final destination. They dream about getting there but we have a factor that we forget. We get used to the things. That's the nature of our brain. We get used to and we get bored. If you're creative enough, you might extend that but it will eventually come and you'll start seeking, wondering about other IEMs. If you have a lot of money then good for you, it won't hurt and tire you buying it or selling it.

With the low budget level you can do that easily and sometimes (either accidentally or on purpose) a budget gem comes out and gives you the joy that you haven't had before. So, that's why I enjoy discovering and I recommend discovering.


----------



## Nimweth

Killer combination: Heart Mirror with TRI Grace-S cable (balanced 2.5mm) out of Xduoo X20 DAP. Huge improvement in soundstage and layering and wonderful extension in treble.


----------



## harry501501

alamnp said:


> Just a quick question, why would you accumulate sub $100 IEM when you can purchase one endgame IEM (eg: Thieaudio Clair or Monarch cheaper ones, moondrop S8, qdc etc.)


Did you really just ask that on Head-fi of all places 😉?!


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

harry501501 said:


> Did you really just ask that on Head-fi of all places 😉?!



yah he went there   He is yet to become like the rest of us sick bastards, like heroine addicts jonesing for a hit and willing to do anything for a new piece of gear to satiate the ear daemon's demands, no matter how briefly. 

"but that's not me!  that's not .. me... !? "  😂😂😂

** runs away, laughing maniacally louder and louder in the distance  **


----------



## ldo77

Nimweth said:


> Killer combination: Heart Mirror with TRI Grace-S cable (balanced 2.5mm) out of Xduoo X20 DAP. Huge improvement in soundstage and layering and wonderful extension in treble.


Silver is better than copper, with Heart Mirror ?


----------



## brsdrgn

ldo77 said:


> Silver is better than copper, with Heart Mirror ?


I recommend copper cable to make it a bit warmer if you're sensitive with brighter IEMs.


----------



## ldo77

Thanks.
I will try differents cables.


----------



## Nimweth

ldo77 said:


> Silver is better than copper, with Heart Mirror ?


Some find the Heart Mirror a bit bright and use a copper cable to moderate the high frequencies, but I am not treble sensitive and appreciate the extra detail and air a silver cable can provide. YMMV, of course!


----------



## ldo77 (Sep 29, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> Killer combination: Heart Mirror with TRI Grace-S cable (balanced 2.5mm) out of Xduoo X20 DAP. Huge improvement in soundstage and layering and wonderful extension in treble.


Agree with you for soundstage and extension in treble, with Kbear limpide cable, out of AP80 pro.


----------



## Jenz

Are there chi-fi brands with narrow nozzles like Nuforce, Westone or Shure? 
I only know the DT300 and others from the manufacturer Audiosense.


----------



## 1clearhead (Sep 30, 2021)

Jenz said:


> Are there chi-fi brands with narrow nozzles like Nuforce, Westone or Shure?
> I only know the DT300 and others from the manufacturer Audiosense.


I have the *ADVANCED MODEL 3 *high resolution MMCX in-ear Monitors (in black).

They have 6mm micro drivers on each side and definitely great sounding!
Don't forget to check out the reviews and where to purchase at the link below...




You can check them out at the link below...
https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Headphones-Earphones-Musician-Detachable/dp/B07FYQ5KP2/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=advanced+model+3&qid=1632934734&sr=8-2&th=1

Hope this helps...

-Clear


----------



## Nimweth

ldo77 said:


> Agree with you for soundstage and extension in treble, with Kbear limpide cable, out of AP80 pro.


Yes, I tried the Limpid Pro as well, with similar results.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 29, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> yah he went there   He is yet to become like the rest of us sick bastards, like heroine addicts jonesing for a hit and willing to do anything for a new piece of gear to satiate the ear daemon's demands, no matter how briefly.
> 
> "but that's not me!  that's not .. me... !? "  😂😂😂
> 
> ** runs away, laughing maniacally louder and louder in the distance  **


😂😂😂
The ear demon got me!

An NRA appears in my house....

Now It is burning in...Waiting for the esorcist I've try to tame her trebble with foam tips and I've bounded the beast with TNR 8 core silver plated.

But I don't belive I'm safe!

(SpaceOperaVillain you are great)  LOL


----------



## r31ya

"Dear Lord, i have sinned.
I've been saving money to buy Trip Mele, keep saying i wanna buy one, but after the money comes i saw 4 month old second hand Moondrop aria at the same price and i choose to buy Aria instead...
Forgive me Lord."


----------



## 4ceratops

r31ya said:


> "Dear Lord, i have sinned.
> I've been saving money to buy Trip Mele, keep saying i wanna buy one, but after the money comes i saw 4 month old second hand Moondrop aria at the same price and i choose to buy Aria instead...
> Forgive me Lord."


Your audio God: May you be forgiven😇


----------



## r31ya (Sep 30, 2021)

After using Tanya which is mighty fine for the price for over a month, moving to Aria... Technicality oh sweet technicality.
And its much smaller than i thought. the image makes it seems to be CSN sized iems.
I need to do some tip rolling, the previous owner give it extra tip, not sure what it was but the image now gathered in the center.
--
In retrospect, years of using M40x which i bought simply due many audio sites recomendation because its "neutral" apparently sets my bass quantity expectation to be lower than i thought.
If Mele have more bass quantity than Aria, it might be borderline from too much bass for me.

I was surprised when one points out the "bassless" HeartMirror and Starsea only have slightly less bass compared to M40x.


----------



## MVVp

Another reason I like Aria so much, is how I just insert it into my ear and the sound is always perfect, no need to push or twist or adjust. First time I have that with an iem.


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> Some find the Heart Mirror a bit bright and use a copper cable to moderate the high frequencies, but I am not treble sensitive and appreciate the extra detail and air a silver cable can provide. YMMV, of course!


Must admit, I never found the Heart Mirror all that bright and felt if anything tips smoothed out the sound more than cables. I remember a balanced cable thinned it out a bit too much tho when I last tried. the Hart is one of those iems you can enjoy more at moderate volumes imo


----------



## dw1narso

harry501501 said:


> Must admit, I never found the Heart Mirror all that bright and felt if anything tips smoothed out the sound more than cables. I remember a balanced cable thinned it out a bit too much tho when I last tried. the Hart is one of those iems you can enjoy more at moderate volumes imo


Agree.. HM teach us that good sounds can come without having to crank out volume to sound loud.. And it sound balanced that way. HM is 'dare to be different'.

Mind that, with IEM that have more bass than mid and treble, usually I tend to crank up volume to make the mid come out.


----------



## r31ya

dw1narso said:


> Agree.. HM teach us that good sounds can come without having to crank out volume to sound loud.. And it sound balanced that way. HM is 'dare to be different'.
> 
> Mind that, with IEM that have more bass than mid and treble, usually I tend to crank up volume to make the mid come out.


This, so much this.
"Unbalanced" cause me to crack up the volume just to hear certain aspect of the song clearer.
Imagine that i used to do that with KZ ZS5, it might cause some ear damage.

The ol Tin T2, while smooth sound didn't interest me back then when i audition it.
But i was genuinely surprised how effortless it is to make hear "all" the sound. No need to crack up the volume, it just there.

Aria is also freakin awesome in that aspect. All the sound, details, and still thumpy and crips when needed.
Its somewhat a bit borderline bassy, but it didn't cover other sound. Crips without being harsh.
But yeah, you could feel the vocal take a step back in posisitoning as the mild u/v/harman(?) sound sig.

I need to do some tip rolling tough the current tip is moving the image together close to the center.
Personally, i would like the vocal take a step forward in imaging or give it slightly more meat/weight. then it would be perfect.


----------



## alamnp (Sep 30, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Just a quick answer: there are no "endgames" in this hobby, rather the quest for more.
> 
> Those who can do with one IEM do not pose such questions.
> 
> Let us know in a year whether Monarch become the "endgame"



Received Monarch, out of the box, I can say it's flawless... this is really the "endgame" IEM for me.

I was so surprised, it's just like TFZ Tequila, KBear Believe, and Periodic Audio Be meshed up together to create harmony...

I was so surprised that it can handle any genre. Even KBear Believe and TFZ Tequila, there are some songs that just don't agree with those two.

Imaging is top-notch, the best so far I heard from any IEM, well-executed treble, even for some song that can be sibilance in KBear Believe (Savage by ACE), Mid - just tuned right not in your face and not too far behind also, just beautiful, Bass - great sub-bass, really hit when it needs the BOOM.

Sound staging and 3D presentation... It is just like having a personal stage, it’s like having your favorite artist singing next to you. Since imaging and layering is top notch, it is just like watching a concert where you sit right in the center of the concert. I LOVE it much. 

It is a big IEM though, the same size as CA16. I guess 6 months saving really paid off.


----------



## dw1narso

r31ya said:


> This, so much this.
> "Unbalanced" cause me to crack up the volume just to hear certain aspect of the song clearer.
> Imagine that i used to do that with KZ ZS5, it might cause some ear damage.
> 
> ...


If you live in around Jakarta / greater Jakarta area, when Covid have been tamed down... we might could meet 
You could listen to my Heart Mirror and I could listen to your Aria...


----------



## alamnp

dw1narso said:


> If you live in around Jakarta / greater Jakarta area, when Covid have been tamed down... we might could meet
> You could listen to my Heart Mirror and I could listen to your Aria...


nice, I wish I could go to Jakarta, what I heard now is Indonesia is the safest country in Asia to visit due to previous COVID ravaging Indonesia, 80% of the population got COVID and now you guys have herd immunity. Would love to go to Bali!

did you guys buy all the IEM via Aliexpress in Indonesia, or does Indonesia have IEM storefronts?
I heard Indonesian custom is notorious for stealing small electronics


----------



## r31ya

dw1narso said:


> If you live in around Jakarta / greater Jakarta area, when Covid have been tamed down... we might could meet
> You could listen to my Heart Mirror and I could listen to your Aria...


I'm currently in Jabodetabek, when covid tamed down. Maybe we could go have audition in CSI Kasei store together.
Backthen when i'm in Jogja, we have "YourEarPartner store" for sub $100 chifi that we could audition. Sadly covid take them down.


----------



## r31ya

alamnp said:


> nice, I wish I could go to Jakarta, what I heard now is Indonesia is the safest country in Asia to visit due to previous COVID ravaging Indonesia, 80% of the population got COVID and now you guys have herd immunity. Would love to go to Bali!
> 
> did you guys buy all the IEM via Aliexpress in Indonesia, or does Indonesia have IEM storefronts?
> I heard Indonesian custom is notorious for stealing small electronics



Before like two years ago, we have no import tax for item under $50 from china. Its happy days for chifi lovers. 
But now its lowered to under $5, since it kinda kill local products. 

You could import from aliexpress, but if you want it the easy way, some ali express store also have local online store in shoppee or lazada. You could buy stuff from them and all the procedural is handled by the online store. 

Indonesia is a bit behind in online store adoption, since backthen when ebay start to pops out, the local college student do "carding/credit card fraud" Enmasse causing Indonesia being blacklisted by international online store. 
One senior in local anime group points out his friends manage to get rolexes through carding. Hell, one legend state that his friend manage to order chopper but got stuck in singapore custom and didn't manage to get into indonesia.


----------



## Lobarkaine

alamnp said:


> Received Monarch, out of the box, I can say it's flawless... this is really the "endgame" IEM for me.
> 
> I was so surprised, it's just like TFZ Tequila, KBear Believe, and Periodic Audio Be meshed up together to create harmony...
> 
> ...


Are you speaking about Tieaudio Monarch?

If yes I've see It on sale for e. 780 or usd 730...It don't looks me a "budget" sub 100 earphone.

I don't have so much money to spend for an iem but understand what someone can do for passion. 

I think this is a good reason for many of us to buy many cheap earphone time by time looking for the best compromise quality/value.

Honestly for this price I want Callas and Ozzy came out to sing me a Christmas Song...:


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 1, 2021)

r31ya said:


> I'm currently in Jabodetabek, when covid tamed down. Maybe we could go have audition in CSI Kasei store together.
> Backthen when i'm in Jogja, we have "YourEarPartner store" for sub $100 chifi that we could audition. Sadly covid take them down.


You are lucky to have stores with good choice of earphone you may audition 

In Italy I don't know any store that give this possibility and in the italian stores I've never see the earphones we talk in this tread but Sony, JBL and similar notorious brands or many others very crappy iems on sale at inflated price.

I'll have to buy and hope on AliExpress, our import free tax limit is e.22.

This is the reason I find all yours reviews, impressions and recommendations really precious to me. ))

Thank's all guys!


----------



## Themilkman46290

Lobarkaine said:


> Are you speaking about Tieaudio Monarch?
> 
> If yes I've see It on sale for e. 780 or usd 730...It don't looks me a "budget" sub 100 earphone.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I keep my budget under 150, honestly 70 bucks is enough for a good pair.
Got these reecho SG-03 for 70 and I feel they are perfect for bass heads, paid 70 for my starfield used, sound amazing... Just ordered a pair of er2xr for about 65, all that talk about diminishing returns and I have met alot of executives, studied enough economics to realize its all marketing. But people get excited and beleive some iem is actually worth 1000+ for CA iems, (that I have understood have very poor qc and there ceo seems fairly slimy) then they listen with through some overpriced astell player (as far as I remember they don't have very good output impedance so would colour iems in a bad way)  but that's the world we live in.

I will stick to buying used under 100 iems every few years.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

Themilkman46290 said:


> Exactly why I keep my budget under 150, honestly 70 bucks is enough for a good pair.
> Got these reecho SG-03 for 70 and I feel they are perfect for bass heads, paid 70 for my starfield used, sound amazing... Just ordered a pair of er2xr for about 65, all that talk about diminishing returns and I have met alot of executives, studied enough economics to realize its all marketing. But people get excited and beleive some iem is actually worth 1000+ for CA iems, (that I have understood have very poor qc and there ceo seems fairly slimy) then they listen with through some overpriced astell player (as far as I remember they don't have very good output impedance so would colour iems in a bad way)  but that's the world we live in.
> 
> I will stick to buying used under 100 iems every few years.


I would rather have a lot of cheap earphones with different tuning then one expensive one.


----------



## dw1narso

alamnp said:


> nice, I wish I could go to Jakarta, what I heard now is Indonesia is the safest country in Asia to visit due to previous COVID ravaging Indonesia, 80% of the population got COVID and now you guys have herd immunity. Would love to go to Bali!
> 
> did you guys buy all the IEM via Aliexpress in Indonesia, or does Indonesia have IEM storefronts?
> I heard Indonesian custom is notorious for stealing small electronics


,  I'm not sure with the label of "safest country..." 80% is just prediction / statistic prediction... hopefully it is really herd immunity.

welcome to Bali... or Yogya, or many other places here... really is there's so many good place to see here... and if you have strong stomach, it's food heaven here... every part of this country has their own local excellent and unique cuisine...

I don't know about stealing... but I never lost any electronics shipped from AE. I only lost twice and strangely both are pillows . One being therapeutic pillow and the other one is a doll pillow (Japanese cat anime character)...


----------



## dw1narso

r31ya said:


> Before like two years ago, we have no import tax for item under $50 from china. Its happy days for chifi lovers.
> But now its lowered to under $5, since it kinda kill local products.
> 
> You could import from aliexpress, but if you want it the easy way, some ali express store also have local online store in shoppee or lazada. You could buy stuff from them and all the procedural is handled by the online store.
> ...


yes, local card fraud was very bad... my cards refused by some stores back then... Luckily I was long member of Amazon and they still trust me. Back when Qudelix 5K wasn't available locally yet, I got mine from Amazon US instead of from Qudelix Korea. Amazon sale price make it cheaper + backed up by fair no-hassle brokeraged custom and safer shipment right to your door.  While for ebay, I tend to use PayPal for the safety.


----------



## sutosuto

ExTubeGamer said:


> I would rather have a lot of cheap earphones with different tuning


When I accidentally started this hobby in early 2020, I also think that I would have many cheap iems with different tuning so I can find the most suitable sound signature for me and to understand the terms members are using.

After having some iems/earbuds with price ranging few dollars to hundreds dollar, personally I do not think the more expensive iem, the better or more match  iem will be to my preference, i.e. I find my CCA CKX is more fun than my LZ A7.  BTW, as of now my most favorite iem, ISN EST50, is my most expensive iem.


----------



## sutosuto

dw1narso said:


> every part of this country has their own local excellent and unique cuisine...


I miss Indonesian food very much. Really hope covid will disappear soon so we can be back to our previous normal life.


----------



## tendou

Do the moondrop aria gives good male vocal? As good as female?


----------



## redguardsoldier

tendou said:


> Do the moondrop aria gives good male vocal? As good as female?



For me, both are equally well presented by Aria


----------



## r31ya

Lobarkaine said:


> You are lucky to have stores with good choice of earphone you may audition
> 
> In Italy I don't know any store that give this possibility and in the italian stores I've never see the earphones we talk in this tread but Sony, JBL and similar notorious brands or many others very crappy iems on sale at inflated price.
> 
> ...


I took me awhile to find one. The first one i found is Jaben.
But per my experience, this kind of hobby stores talks to each other.
So if you find one, you'll can ask them where is the other stores.

I found Yourearpartners through Jaben. Since Jaben is more mid to high end and my budget is more of low-end products, they actually recommend me the other stores that have way more sub-$100 options.


----------



## harry501501

alamnp said:


> Received Monarch, out of the box, I can say it's flawless... this is really the "endgame" IEM for me.
> 
> I was so surprised, it's just like TFZ Tequila, KBear Believe, and Periodic Audio Be meshed up together to create harmony...
> 
> ...


Jeez, I know I've been away from this game for a while, but this section sure did change if the Monarch is considered budget 😉.


----------



## boost3d (Oct 1, 2021)

What are opinions on the Etymotic ER3SE or ER3XR? Worth picking up if already have (and love) the ER2SEs. Both the ER3SE and 3XR are currently on sale for $69.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

I recieved my NRA during this period and honestly, they're good but are they good enough to compel me ditch my other sub $50 IEMs? Probably not. The reason being that the stock package is quite underwhelming. The stock tips are so bad that they make you think you have bought some dollar store IEM.

With little tip rolling, they're value for money IEMs. They're good but they're not killer IEMs that I hoped it to be. Maybe, I had high expectations. Heart Mirror is still my budget king and I feel it will take some serious disruption in the price segment to dethrone them.


----------



## alamnp

Themilkman46290 said:


> Exactly why I keep my budget under 150, honestly 70 bucks is enough for a good pair.
> Got these reecho SG-03 for 70 and I feel they are perfect for bass heads, paid 70 for my starfield used, sound amazing... Just ordered a pair of er2xr for about 65, all that talk about diminishing returns and I have met alot of executives, studied enough economics to realize its all marketing. But people get excited and beleive some iem is actually worth 1000+ for CA iems, (that I have understood have very poor qc and there ceo seems fairly slimy) then they listen with through some overpriced astell player (as far as I remember they don't have very good output impedance so would colour iems in a bad way)  but that's the world we live in.
> 
> I will stick to buying used under 100 iems every few years.



that’s what I thought initially, until my 24th earbuds… lol.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 1, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I recieved my NRA during this period and honestly, they're good but are they good enough to compel me ditch my other sub $50 IEMs? Probably not. The reason being that the stock package is quite underwhelming. The stock tips are so bad that they make you think you have bought some dollar store IEM.
> 
> With little tip rolling, they're value for money IEMs. They're good but they're not killer IEMs that I hoped it to be. Maybe, I had high expectations. Heart Mirror is still my budget king and I feel it will take some serious disruption in the price segment to dethrone them.


Hi Barusu Lamperouge I'm just ended the burn in of the NRA too...

Confirm it is not a killer iem.

I've changed the tips with foam and the cable with my standard TRN TC 8 core silver plated (the black and silver, a good cable, trasparent with deep bass, for e. 7.50 is coerent with this price iem. If you know some better cables you are welcome)👍

I may say the timbre is correct, drums play realistic, guitars and piano too but in the clear side, maybe lacks a little of body, a int more of warm.

Now I'm really curious about the Heart Mirror....May you compare it with NRA?

GAS GAS more GAS 😉 

(Better to use EAS?)😂


----------



## r31ya

KZ ZEX seems to be better at tonality than NRA and that might be the only change from it.
But apparently its enough for BGGAR who didn't particularly like NRA and GK10 to love it and rec it.


----------



## dw1narso

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Barusu Lamperouge I'm just ended the burn in of the NRA too...
> 
> Confirm it is not a killer iem.
> 
> ...


GK, a new division of KZ. FR of GS10


----------



## unifutomaki

tendou said:


> Do the moondrop aria gives good male vocal? As good as female?


Yes.


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> KZ ZEX seems to be better at tonality than NRA and that might be the only change from it.
> But apparently its enough for BGGAR who didn't particularly like NRA and GK10 to love it and rec it.


Looking forward to receiving mine then


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 2, 2021)

I've put on the NRA an 8 core pure copper cable and it sims to go better, more body and trebble tamed down, better general coerency, but I will try a longer burn in too.

The piano in Jony Mitchell Blue sound very well and her voice go up with no piercing peaks.

Good the voices of Bowie and Freddy in Under Pressure less the drums too dry.

Correct tonality in Pink Floyd's Money, very well the bass line and the sax.

Sexy Bitch David Guetta: deep and fast sub bass. The same with  Benny Benassi's No matter what do you do.

The piano sonatas depend very much by the recording: very well Alexander Scriabin's Poeme in F-sharp by Sony and Scarlatti's Piano Sonata in B-flat by BIS.
Same think for the orchestra's strings section some time the piezo is too esuberant, better the performance with brass section.

Good the choir in Orff's Carmina Burana by Decca, but timpano lacks of body and impact.

The NRA needs to be insert deep in the ears or loose the body.

The trebbles are at my ears limits and a little fatiguing to my taste but not really pearcing and no sibilants in this configuration.

I must correct my opinion and admit that this iem is very revealing and merciless with the recording quality.


----------



## r31ya

unifutomaki said:


> Looking forward to receiving mine then


btw what is your current setup with Aria?
Right now i'm tip rolling and trying out some cables that i have.
contemplating buying AzlaSedna and possibly better cable.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Lobarkaine said:


> The trebbles are at my ears limits and a little fatiguing to my taste but not really pearcing and no sibilants in this configuration.
> 
> I must correct my opinion and admit that this iem is very revealing and merciless with the recording quality.



Nice review 👍

That 8kHz peak is pretty tall!  I think that the lower mids could stand to be just a touch thicker as an improvement. 

Skunk Baxter's guitar solo on Steely Dan's Boston Rag is a good example I think of why I like these so much. The interlude is around 3:20 before the solo.

Crisp hi hats and solid clean bass when the solo fills in. What's amazing is hearing how distorted the guitar is on overdrive and how clean the rest of the track is. That revealing quality is a big part of why I love these so much.


----------



## countryboyhk (Oct 2, 2021)

r31ya said:


> KZ ZEX seems to be better at tonality than NRA and that might be the only change from it.
> But apparently its enough for BGGAR who didn't particularly like NRA and GK10 to love it and rec it.


Got my ZEX today, first impression is that it  focuses more on the lower mids and bass, with different tuning than NRA, which shows brighter highs.  Its tuning is somewhat like CA16. I can feel a lot of micro details and good extension with the electro-static driver. Bass is just so so right now, but let see if it can improve after some burn-in.


----------



## Lobarkaine

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Nice review 👍
> 
> That 8kHz peak is pretty tall!  I think that the lower mids could stand to be just a touch thicker as an improvement.
> 
> ...



I agree!

I've eard the song and the interlude you are spaeking. 
Baxter is using a guitars with humbukers probably with a compressor and a fuzz maybe boosted with a soft overdrive to may have this sound full of sustain and growl, something like 808 or Clon Centaur.

The NRA is very revealing and give all the track's spaciousness.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 2, 2021)

countryboyhk said:


> Got my ZEX today, first impression is that it  focuses more on the lower mids and bass, with different tuning than NRA, which shows brighter highs.  Its tuning is somewhat like CA16. I can feel a lot of micro details and good extension with the electro-static driver. Bass is just so so right now, but let see if it can improve after some burn-in.


To much EAS (earphone acquisition sindrome) in the research for the holy Graal.

ZEX vs C12

ZAX vs C16

Aria vs Kylin HE01

And Heart Mirror must try!

Help me!!! (or I'll buy them all) 😉😂😂


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 2, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> To much EAS (earphone acquisition sindrome) in the research for the holy Graal.
> 
> ZEX vs C12
> 
> ...


Get them all ! 

Consider also the source.
If you use CX pro 31993 (a great DAC for the money), it may impart a lot of treble character that you describe for NRA.

Did you meant CA16 (C16 is an older all-BA, I know.... CCA totally lost me with "CA24" not C24 - I gave up on them).

For a good taste of all-BAs consider BA10 if you can get under $55 or so.


----------



## Lobarkaine

PhonoPhi said:


> Get them all !
> 
> Consider also the source.
> If you use CX pro 3


You put gasoline on the fire! 😂😂

Yes I use CX PRO 31993 😉


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 2, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> Get them all !
> 
> Consider also the source.
> If you use CX pro 31993 (a great DAC for the money), it may impart a lot of treble character that you describe for NRA.
> ...



P. S. Aria may work well with your setup, if you find NRA a bit hot on treble.
OR
Consider getting ve-ery neutral Sonata HD pro.


----------



## countryboyhk

Lobarkaine said:


> To much EAS (earphone acquisition sindrome) in the research for the holy Graal.
> 
> ZEX vs C12
> 
> ...



How can you listen to them all at once   
My advise is never look back, just choose the newer models. 
I have the ZAS, which has wider sound-stage and meaty mid than the ZAX.
Aria is a good choice, very gentle tuning with no offensive sounds.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 2, 2021)

countryboyhk said:


> How can you listen to them all at once
> My advise is never look back, just choose the newer models.
> I have the ZAS, which has wider sound-stage and meaty mid than the ZAX.
> Aria is a good choice, very gentle tuning with no offensive sounds.thank


Thank's countryboyhk.

I like good bass or better a full range extension, as speakers I like the full tower.

As example I love the Melody.

Considering this you say the ZAS Is Better than the ZAX?



PhonoPhi said:


> Get them all !
> 
> Consider also the source.
> If you use CX pro 31993 (a great DAC for the money), it may impart a lot of treble character that you describe for NRA.
> ...


CA16 shure PhonoPhi.👍

I've the CS PRO CS46L41 too, more grainy then the CX but more gentle high.

Considering what I've said to countryboyhk which are the difference between the CA16 and BA10?

Maybe could be a good idea release a short list of the very best/selected earphone V/U shaped, neutral, single/multi drivers. The ones all considering top class in the under e. 100 price range.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 2, 2021)

countryboyhk said:


> Got my ZEX today, first impression is that it  focuses more on the lower mids and bass, with different tuning than NRA, which shows brighter highs.  Its tuning is somewhat like CA16. I can feel a lot of micro details and good extension with the electro-static driver. Bass is just so so right now, but let see if it can improve after some burn-in.


One thing that turned off some people here is that NRA tonality is off or unnatural.
How is ZEXs tonality?
---
Bass and lower mids focus, good micro details and decent extension but still polite treble... Yeah, thats basically what BGGAR preferred sound sig.
A mini CA16... i just get ARIA.. but i might get one of this if its already locally sold in my place.
my wallet...


----------



## harry501501

Lobarkaine said:


> To much EAS (earphone acquisition sindrome) in the research for the holy Graal.
> 
> ZEX vs C12
> 
> ...


Whay do you listen to again?


----------



## Lobarkaine

harry501501 said:


> Whay do you listen to again?


Cos' I can't try before buy and I'm trying to safe money as everyone and I think this could help others too.

Opinions by others chatters that have more experience are precious.


----------



## harry501501

Lobarkaine said:


> Cos' I can't try before buy and I'm trying to safe money as everyone and I think this could help others too.
> 
> Opinions by others chatters that have more experience are precious.


I mean what music do you listen to?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 2, 2021)

harry501501 said:


> I mean what music do you listen to?


Ahhh ok (english Is not my language sorry).

I listen every kind of music from elettronic to classical, rock and blues, hot jazz and progressive, country and bluegrass, techno trance and edm too..

This Is why I'm looking for the best different iems in this tread price range.

In the bounce I've my preferred are in order Melody, ZS10 pro and C10 but I'm looking for something better...more refined if you understand what I mean.  😁


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Barusu Lamperouge I'm just ended the burn in of the NRA too...
> 
> Confirm it is not a killer iem.
> 
> ...


For my tastes, Heart Mirror is considerably better than NRA in all departments except bass. The new KZ/CCA lows are quite delicious although it is not as clean as I would like. I'm not much of a cable believer so I can't much on what cables synergize better or not. But, NRA doesn't need any amping to drive them optimally whereas Heart Mirror requires amping to bring out their true quality. NRA is good but I think ZEX will be better and NRA Pro Plus will be even better as this seems like a alpha stage product. Yes, I agree KZ has done better job with timbre with this one. For me, Spiral Dots are perfect for NRA as it balances out everything and makes them versatile for almost all music genres. If someone listens to busy tracks then NRA's incapability to do them justice is very much evident. They're good for pop and modern music. It will suffice many new/casual folks but won't cut it through for folks who are demanding. I'm sure many would like them more than many IEMs but unfortunately I am not someone who would use my NRA for workouts.

Heart Mirror has better technicalities, comfort, overall package and tuning if you prefer bright neutral sound there's nothing like it for $50 or even $100.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 2, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> For my tastes, Heart Mirror is considerably better than NRA in all departments except bass. The new KZ/CCA lows are quite delicious although it is not as clean as I would like. I'm not much of a cable believer so I can't much on what cables synergize better or not. But, NRA doesn't need any amping to drive them optimally whereas Heart Mirror requires amping to bring out their true quality. NRA is good but I think ZEX will be better and NRA Pro Plus will be even better as this seems like a alpha stage product. Yes, I agree KZ has done better job with timbre with this one. For me, Spiral Dots are perfect for NRA as it balances out everything and makes them versatile for almost all music genres. If someone listens to busy tracks then NRA's incapability to do them justice is very much evident. They're good for pop and modern music. It will suffice many new/casual folks but won't cut it through for folks who are demanding. I'm sure many would like them more than many IEMs but unfortunately I am not someone who would use my NRA for workouts.
> 
> Heart Mirror has better technicalities, comfort, overall package and tuning if you prefer bright neutral sound there's nothing like it for $50 or even $100.


Thank's Barusu Lamperouge.

About the cables I may say them act as a crossover or filters and influence the tonality, many technics don't belive in this but my ears and years of experience teach me that is real 

I've put a pure copper cable on the NRA and some post behind I've done a little review.

Anyway the NRA's high are at my ears limit tollerance.

I hope Heart Mirror are neutral but with enough bass and trebles are clear but not so hot.

I know is impossible have the perfect earphone, this is the reason why I'm looking for a limited bounce of iems with the best performances and technicalities to cover different musical genres and moods too at a human price. 

(Forget the collect pleasure)
😉😁


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Oct 2, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> The reason being that the stock package is quite underwhelming. The stock tips are so bad that they make you think you have bought some dollar store IEM.



I'm on the other side of the fence here. I'd be thrilled to have an option to just buy the IEM in a shrinkwrap bag without tips or cables and none of the  packaging. Haha 😆 

Disagree on technicalities of the NRA but I might be in a minority. I have shelved my BA10 because they don't really do anything better and have worse timbre to my ears. There's something just kind of flat / dead about KZ's ba tech that I can't get around now that I've gotten used to them. I find resolution and instrument separation to be quite good on the NRA, but the big caveat is that i listen to everything whilst EQ'd.  

Heart Mirror are on the way (finally!) - I'm curious to try these out! No ZEX for me, though. I canceled my order before they were shipped. A vee shaped NRA just doesn't have any appeal, but I'm looking forward to see more impressions roll through. 

I'd like to see KZ release a tribrid. Until then I feel covered between NRA, GK10, and the C12s which I keep coming back to.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's countryboyhk.
> 
> I like good bass or better a full range extension, as speakers I like the full tower.
> 
> ...


CA16 to me is a direct upgrade of C10 - more resolving, a tighter DD, grear DD-BA integration, and really gentle/truncated treble while still quite resolving.
CA16 should synergisr well with your CX pro.
Then, thinking about it, I can agree that Aria may be a better choice in this direction - definitely more coherent and even more synergistic with your source.

BA10 would be a different story.
To my limited preference/perception, I would take BA10 over NRA any day, with the exception of the fit.
Yet BA10 may be most suitable for classical music, with other genres it may become less of a preference.


----------



## Nimweth

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> For my tastes, Heart Mirror is considerably better than NRA in all departments except bass. The new KZ/CCA lows are quite delicious although it is not as clean as I would like. I'm not much of a cable believer so I can't much on what cables synergize better or not. But, NRA doesn't need any amping to drive them optimally whereas Heart Mirror requires amping to bring out their true quality. NRA is good but I think ZEX will be better and NRA Pro Plus will be even better as this seems like a alpha stage product. Yes, I agree KZ has done better job with timbre with this one. For me, Spiral Dots are perfect for NRA as it balances out everything and makes them versatile for almost all music genres. If someone listens to busy tracks then NRA's incapability to do them justice is very much evident. They're good for pop and modern music. It will suffice many new/casual folks but won't cut it through for folks who are demanding. I'm sure many would like them more than many IEMs but unfortunately I am not someone who would use my NRA for workouts.
> 
> Heart Mirror has better technicalities, comfort, overall package and tuning if you prefer bright neutral sound there's nothing like it for $50 or even $100.


I love my Heart Mirror. I have been tip and cable rolling and my current configuration is TRI Through cable and KZ large Starlines. I like a neutral-bright profile and the Heart Mirror does it so well.


----------



## harry501501 (Oct 2, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> I love my Heart Mirror. I have been tip and cable rolling and my current configuration is TRI Through cable and KZ large Starlines. I like a neutral-bright profile and the Heart Mirror does it so well.


Can't remember for the life of me where these tips came from but they're great on heart mirror. They're very thin skinned and flexible and ever so slightly wide bore. I also use the FIIO cable from the FD1. Great combo. These tips especially make them less bright and more smooth/balanced.

My favourite IEM is the FIIO FH3 as it just fits my personal tastes perfect. Big musical sound, awesome bass and lots of detail without ever approaching analytical. The Heart Mirror is the only other IEM that I use in rotation these days. It just gives me a different listen. It's a little airier and open and even tho the FH3 does squeeze more detail out, the heart mirror has the bigger more vivid soundstage and a tad better separation. It's bass is nowhere near as hard hitting or deep, but that lets it breathe and it's technicalities show.

This might not sound like the coolest tune to bring up, but in All Night Long by Lionel R, there is so much going on in the soundstage. Little sounds and voices pinging in and out, the Heart Mirror nails this. You're enveloped by the music and it just plays out so confidently with the HM.

Something else that doesn't pop up much is the way the HM does all percussion. It's just so fast and accurate. Anyone a fan of drum solos will be impressed. In Liar, by Queen, the first 60 second drum intro is a fantastic listen. From the opening cowbell, to the timing and rhythm of the drum beats speeding up... Wow. The HM is made for this song.


Anyone expecting bags of KZ energy or simulated treble detail will not get that with the Heart Mirror. Its far more mature sounding.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's Barusu Lamperouge.
> 
> About the cables I may say them act as a crossover or filters and influence the tonality, many technics don't belive in this but my ears and years of experience teach me that is real
> 
> ...


More power to you if cables make you enjoy music, unfortunately I can't hear any difference so I don't believe much in them. One should stick to whatever makes an IEM click. If NRA is hot then Heart Mirror will be hotter to your ears. You might want to either damp them or use foam tips. They're dead neutral with touch of brightness. I use them with wide bore tip (BGVP S07) and I find them absolutely perfect! The Pokemon trainer mentality is one of the reasons why we lurk on these forums 😄


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I'm on the other side of the fence here. I'd be thrilled to have an option to just buy the IEM in a shrinkwrap bag without tips or cables and none of the  packaging. Haha 😆


Well I don't mind this especially when it comes to cables but considering KZ used to give brilliant tips in form of Starlines and now they've ditched them for something extremely substandard makes me feel importance of having good tips OOTB.


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Disagree on technicalities of the NRA but I might be in a minority. I have shelved my BA10 because they don't really do anything better and have worse timbre to my ears. There's something just kind of flat / dead about KZ's ba tech that I can't get around now that I've gotten used to them. I find resolution and instrument separation to be quite good on the NRA, but the big caveat is that i listen to everything whilst EQ'd.


Your last sentence explains everything. NRA is not bad but the stock tuning is neither great nor worse. BA10 might not compete with a DD but it's still one of the best buys under $50 especially for an all BA set IMO. I can understand that you found them boring as KZ/CCA has also improved a lot since 2018 so it is understandable as well.


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Heart Mirror are on the way (finally!) - I'm curious to try these out! No ZEX for me, though. I canceled my order before they were shipped. A vee shaped NRA just doesn't have any appeal, but I'm looking forward to see more impressions roll through.


I think you might like Heart Mirror because they're that good!


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> I'd like to see KZ release a tribrid. Until then I feel covered between NRA, GK10, and the C12s which I keep coming back to.


Amen!


Nimweth said:


> I love my Heart Mirror. I have been tip and cable rolling and my current configuration is TRI Through cable and KZ large Starlines. I like a neutral-bright profile and the Heart Mirror does it so well.


Glad you do. And yes they come into their own when used with a longer bore tip, especially the lows. Starlines, Deep Mount, and BGVP S07 would be best tips for Heart Mirror IMO.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

harry501501 said:


> Can't remember for the life of me where these tips came from but they're great on heart mirror. They're very thin skinned and flexible and ever so slightly wide bore. I also use the FIIO cable from the FD1. Great combo. These tips especially make them less bright and more smooth/balanced.
> 
> My favourite IEM is the FIIO FH3 as it just fits my personal tastes perfect. Big musical sound, awesome bass and lots of detail without ever approaching analytical. The Heart Mirror is the only other IEM that I use in rotation these days. It just gives me a different listen. It's a little airier and open and even tho the FH3 does squeeze more detail out, the heart mirror has the bigger more vivid soundstage and a tad better separation. It's bass is nowhere near as hard hitting or deep, but that lets it breathe and it's technicalities show.
> 
> ...


+1 on HM feeling like made for the song sentiment. 

On HM, I am yet to hear something sound bad/off-putting. It just makes you listen everything that is there to hear without any fuss. Simple.

In terms of treble, KZ is like a 5 year old crying for more candies whereas HM is a teen prodigy singing in full flow. It's a no contest.


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> Can't remember for the life of me where these tips came from but they're great on heart mirror. They're very thin skinned and flexible and ever so slightly wide bore. I also use the FIIO cable from the FD1. Great combo. These tips especially make them less bright and more smooth/balanced.
> 
> My favourite IEM is the FIIO FH3 as it just fits my personal tastes perfect. Big musical sound, awesome bass and lots of detail without ever approaching analytical. The Heart Mirror is the only other IEM that I use in rotation these days. It just gives me a different listen. It's a little airier and open and even tho the FH3 does squeeze more detail out, the heart mirror has the bigger more vivid soundstage and a tad better separation. It's bass is nowhere near as hard hitting or deep, but that lets it breathe and it's technicalities show.
> 
> ...


Those tips look like the pre-fitted ones on the some KZ models , which also came with three pairs of Starlines.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 2, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge Reading your replay I'm sadly afraid that Heart Mirror could be really to hot for my taste.

But..as Yoda too says....the Pokémon trainer mentalità could shurely help me to adapt my ears! 😂

Heart Mirror always in my Christmas list.👍


Thank's to PhonoPhi that give me the idea to change the dongle..... with the  CS PRO CS46L41 NRA trebles are more gentle.

And I've added Aria and CA16 to my shopping list. 🤭

Now I may only decide what to do about ZAS and ZEX.....🥲😆😆


----------



## harry501501

Lobarkaine said:


> Barusu Lamperouge Reading your replay I'm sadly afraid that Heart Mirror could be really to hot for my taste.
> 
> But..as Yoda too says....the Pokémon trainer mentalità could shurely help me to adapt my ears! 😂
> 
> ...



Trust me, the Heart Mirror is FAR from a hot sounding IEM. It's not even close. Zs10 pro is way brighter and hotter in comparison.

I'd need to have a look, but I'll try find my c10 and v90 and try give you an idea of how they compare in terms of upper midd and treble, but from memory, both of them are brighter and looser from upper mids up.


----------



## Lobarkaine

harry501501 said:


> Trust me, the Heart Mirror is FAR from a hot sounding IEM. It's not even close. Zs10 pro is way brighter and hotter in comparison.
> 
> I'd need to have a look, but I'll try find my c10 and v90 and try give you an idea of how they compare in terms of upper midd and treble, but from memory, both of them are brighter and looser from upper mids up.


Thank's a lot harry501501!👍


----------



## harry501501

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> More power to you if cables make you enjoy music, unfortunately I can't hear any difference so I don't believe much in them. One should stick to whatever makes an IEM click. If NRA is hot then Heart Mirror will be hotter to your ears. You might want to either damp them or use foam tips. They're dead neutral with touch of brightness. I use them with wide bore tip (BGVP S07) and I find them absolutely perfect! The Pokemon trainer mentality is one of the reasons why we lurk on these forums 😄
> 
> Well I don't mind this especially when it comes to cables but considering KZ used to give brilliant tips in form of Starlines and now they've ditched them for something extremely substandard makes me feel importance of having good tips OOTB.
> 
> ...



Admittedly, I'll never go down the route of crazy expensive cables, and that they'll magically transform an IEMs sound. Most I've paid for a cable is £25 and only cos I liked the look and feel and comfort. Anyone who spends hundreds of pounds on cables to me could just spend the money on another IEM, tho I'd never criticise them as it's their money and if it adds to their enjoyment then all power to them.

I do think cables can have a sonic effect tho when paired with different earphones and this may be taken as an "improvement" if it gets a specific IEM to sound a certain way to a certain individuals taste. I do buy into copper bring warmer and silver brighter from experience, so that material most likely had an effect.

The Tripowin c8 cable I just bought cos it looked great had a very unpleasant bloated quality when paired with my FH3. The FIIO cable that came with it broke within days so I wanted to try something else as couldn't be bothered sending it away to be fixed. I actually use the cable that came with the SMABAT NCO and it pairs nicely.

Again, I don't think expensive cables bring out more detail, or improve bass or soundstage. That's my personal opinion tho.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 3, 2021)

harry501501 said:


> Admittedly, I'll never go down the route of crazy expensive cables, and that they'll magically transform an IEMs sound. Most I've paid for a cable is £25 and only cos I liked the look and feel and comfort. Anyone who spends hundreds of pounds on cables to me could just spend the money on another IEM, tho I'd never criticise them as it's their money and if it adds to their enjoyment then all power to them.
> 
> I do think cables can have a sonic effect tho when paired with different earphones and this may be taken as an "improvement" if it gets a specific IEM to sound a certain way to a certain individuals taste. I do buy into copper bring warmer and silver brighter from experience, so that material most likely had an effect.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Harry501501 about don't go mad with crazy expensive cables, these are not necessary and there is no magic cables to transform any sound.

Cables, as any others components, help the quality of the sound and I mean trasparency, details, tonality.

A worst iem will play more worst with a more revealing cable, the same with a bad mastering.

Pratically bigger is the cable less is the resistance, twisted cable avoid the skin effect, copper cable have more warm sound, more is pure the copper more details may retrieve, pure silver cables are more cold or transparent and detailed (Audio Note trasformers and line signal condensers are made in pure silver), silver plated cable are middle way, simply they transfert the signal they receive and nothing can't do more then this, they act as resistors.

I belive expensive cables are only market inventions for audiophile addicts, but Is possible find a usefull cable coerent with the iem price.

I don't spend more then e. 10 for a cable, possibly less, an honest 8 core cable is more then enough.

My cup of tea are pure copper or mixed silver plated 8 core TRN cables cost around e. 7.50/8 on AliExpress and they do the job.😉

Be shure they affect the sound as required.

As example to tame a little down the NRA trebles I've used foam tips, CS PRO CS46L41 dongle and an 8 core pure copper cable and now for my personal taste the sound Is detailed and pleasant enough to enjoy this iem.😁


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Oct 3, 2021)

PhonoPhi said:


> BA10 would be a different story.
> To my limited preference/perception, I would take BA10 over NRA any day, with the exception of the fit.
> Yet BA10 may be most suitable for classical music, with other genres it may become less of a preference.



For Bach, the BA10 stands peerless among my other sets. Shelved is not sold ... I just don't find myself using them very often.

In my review I described the NRA's bass as Goldilocks levels, and I stand by that for my own preferences. OOTB is perfect. I don't find quantity to be lacking on heavy electronic music, either.  From 500 Hz down to 20 the NRA is better than BA10 in every way, at least for my ears. Even in terms of raw speed I don't hear a lot of difference. In terms of slam and impact, BA10 is doing well for a BA - certainly better than my old etys, which was just missing below 100Hz being a single driver.

Mids resolution is better on BA10 than NRA, but it doesn't really best the GK10, which I still hold as the reference for mids among my budget gear.

Reed instruments like oboe, clarinet, and bassoon all sound more natural in timbre on GK10 and the NRA than the BA focused sets of my KZ. There is speedier articulation than NRA in the mids but it's only by a hair and I have to really listen out for it. I also note than C12 and BA10 are virtually identical in upper mids and treble.

My go-to album for congestion tests is Mastodon's Crack the Skye. NRA pulls this off great without EQ. I was honestly shocked when I heard it the first time because I expected disappointment. GK10 was a huge fail but it's getting better after that coming to grips with source and tips. C12 stumbles big time. The 7mm just trips over the bottom end and lower mids. ZAX keeps up but is a bit looser than the NRA on the bottom end, but has more instrument separation in the mids. It's perfectly acceptable. The most boring thing about ZAX is its easy going competency.  That leaves the BA10, which is "best" of all my sets on this album, but really it's just by a hair, and only due to the fast decay of the BAs. There's so much going on. Kick drum and bass pulls are a little soupy on the recording itself so the BA's are no problem there. The mids feel like there are 100+ tracks overdubbed into everything. It's a raucous affair to be sure with a ton of effects, parts, and even a few Yes-like odes to prog rock.

With EQ: NRA reclaims considerable amount of sound stage, guitars are blazing, somehow I can still hear every fill hit from the drums through a deafening mix of bass and rythm guitar. A big part of why I went for Heart Mirror is based on my experience with the new DD that shipped in the NRA. Can't wait to try them out.  I'm also still waiting for more reviews to roll through for KBEAR's Aurora. There are a couple of stinker reviews on it that I think probably aren't doing it justice. Will wait and watch a bit.

The GD3A is up next on my list after getting a feel for the Mirrors.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 3, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> For Bach, the BA10 stands peerless among my other sets. Shelved is not sold ... I just don't find myself using them very often.
> 
> In my review I described the NRA's bass as Goldilocks levels, and I stand by that for my own preferences. OOTB is perfect. I don't find quantity to be lacking on heavy electronic music, either.  From 500 Hz down to 20 the NRA is better than BA10 in every way, at least for my ears. Even in terms of raw speed I don't hear a lot of difference. In terms of slam and impact, BA10 is doing well for a BA - certainly better than my old etys, which was just missing below 100Hz being a single driver.
> 
> ...



I have eard the track on Spotify and I agree with you SpaceOperaVillain.👍

I made a comparison between KS10 pro, Melody and NRA.

NRA is the winner, second place for the Melody last one the KS10 pro.



Same think with this track, with the NRA you may ear the different skin set used on the drum.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain (Oct 3, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Your last sentence explains everything. NRA is not bad but the stock tuning is neither great nor worse. BA10 might not compete with a DD but it's still one of the best buys under $50 especially for an all BA set IMO. I can understand that you found them boring as KZ/CCA has also improved a lot since 2018 so it is understandable as well.



Definitely - I think it's still a *solid* recc and I'm not at all disappointed to have a copy; I'll be keeping them. If I wasn't clear earlier too I don't think that "BA bass" is really much of an issue with this set. It's nitpicking in the timbre; I notice it most in vocals and strings in chamber music. It's not wrong and it's not off, it's not inaccurate, its not unnatural. It's none of those things. It's still damned good, in fact. It's just _missing_ that small something extra sweet around the edges of the notes. When I plug in GK10, that something is very obvious in the quality of a single sustained tone. It's not tonal balance or frequency response, but the best way I can describe it is that KZs strip any fuzz or harmonics off the edges of the notes themselves. It's very subtle and most people probably aren't going to notice it after brain burn in, but if I jump from BA10 to the bizarro-tech of the GK10's and the NRA, I hear it.

Caveat 1: even I have to listen hard to tell the difference. 
Caveat 2: this is all subjective opinion on acoustic music that falls within my preferences.

Example track: Lou Donaldson's _Autumn Nocturne.  _It just sounds better to me on the GK10 and NRA. I suspect this will also sound better on Heart Mirror's DD.




As for cost - that's a slightly different story. I paid 61 euro for the BA10 which made them a $70 set for me with VAT and shipping to the EU. The Heart Mirror was about 20 euros less; I found one for 42 euro ($48.69 as of right now).



Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I think you might like Heart Mirror because they're that good!



Indeed, I have high confidence that I'll enjoy these.



Lobarkaine said:


> NRA is the winner, second place for the Melody last the KS10 pro.



*👍*I don't have KS10 Pro, but I think that big vee and recessed mids is going to hurt on a track like this for sure. I have a pair of wired Marshall Major II's that I think are probably similar to KS10 Pros. I wore them out. Those are an emergency pair now occupying a corner of the living room, but I spent enough time listening to them that the ear pads and sheathing on the wires are totally shot. Mastodon is terrible on those, too. Just no definition in the mids at all. Mids soup. 

edit: just saw the vid you stuck in there! I'll have to check it out a bit later!


----------



## unifutomaki

r31ya said:


> btw what is your current setup with Aria?
> Right now i'm tip rolling and trying out some cables that i have.
> contemplating buying AzlaSedna and possibly better cable.



Faaeal Hibiscus cable and stock tips for me. Plus Apple lightning dongle.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2021)

harry501501 said:


> Admittedly, I'll never go down the route of crazy expensive cables, and that they'll magically transform an IEMs sound. Most I've paid for a cable is £25 and only cos I liked the look and feel and comfort. Anyone who spends hundreds of pounds on cables to me could just spend the money on another IEM, tho I'd never criticise them as it's their money and if it adds to their enjoyment then all power to them.
> 
> I do think cables can have a sonic effect tho when paired with different earphones and this may be taken as an "improvement" if it gets a specific IEM to sound a certain way to a certain individuals taste. I do buy into copper bring warmer and silver brighter from experience, so that material most likely had an effect.
> 
> ...


Agree with you over here. I usually change cables if a) I'm not comfortable with the fit of stock cable b) Going balance out while using my other sources

Other than that all metals, gemstones and pixie dust coated unobtanium cables sound the same to me.


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Definitely - I think it's still a *solid* recc and I'm not at all disappointed to have a copy; I'll be keeping them. If I wasn't clear earlier too I don't think that "BA bass" is really much of an issue with this set. It's nitpicking in the timbre; I notice it most in vocals and strings in chamber music. It's not wrong and it's not off, it's not inaccurate, its not unnatural. It's none of those things. It's still damned good, in fact. It's just _missing_ that small something extra sweet around the edges of the notes. When I plug in GK10, that something is very obvious in the quality of a single sustained tone. It's not tonal balance or frequency response, but the best way I can describe it is that KZs strip any fuzz or harmonics off the edges of the notes themselves. It's very subtle and most people probably aren't going to notice it after brain burn in, but if I jump from BA10 to the bizarro-tech of the GK10's and the NRA, I hear it.
> 
> Caveat 1: even I have to listen hard to tell the difference.
> Caveat 2: this is all subjective opinion on acoustic music that falls within my preferences.


Well, it's ultimately you who's going to listen and enjoy the music so it's perfectly fine IMO even if the grading is based upon subjective caveats. After all, this hobby's core foundation is subjectivity. For me though, BA10 is a notch above NRA in overall presentation because probably I listen to music which is mostly centred around Hindustani classical and IndiPop. GK10 just didn't sit well with my ears for some reason I couldn't like them despite trying desperately for the same. Maybe Heart Mirror has spoilt me too much because it just fits my music preferences like a glove.


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Example track: Lou Donaldson's _Autumn Nocturne.  _It just sounds better to me on the GK10 and NRA. I suspect this will also sound better on Heart Mirror's DD.



This track sounds fantastic on the Heart Mirror like a poetry in motion. With NRA, the bass kills the brilliant delicacy of saxophone+keyboards.


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> As for cost - that's a slightly different story. I paid 61 euro for the BA10 which made them a $70 set for me with VAT and shipping to the EU. The Heart Mirror was about 20 euros less; I found one for 42 euro ($48.69 as of right now).


That's unfortunate. During sales, BA10 is available for less than $50. Nonetheless, if you are happy then it doesn't matter that much.


SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Indeed, I have high confidence that I'll enjoy these.


Hope so too.


----------



## Leo-rume

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> C12 stumbles big time. The 7mm just trips over the bottom end and lower mids.


Hey... The C12 is equipped with a 10mm DD not 7mm. Just wanted to correct that, as I've seen you mention it a few times


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Leo-rume said:


> Hey... The C12 is equipped with a 10mm DD not 7mm. Just wanted to correct that, as I've seen you mention it a few times



Thanks for piping up! All this time I've been confused with the DD on the CA16. 😳 😂 Now I need to hunt all these wrong posts down! Cheers 🍻


----------



## Lobarkaine

Ok all you convinced me I need a good neutral iem....Heart Mirror and Moondrop Aria (more warm).

Now speaking about hard kickin' bass 😈 (good quality but...hard and deep) my radar is on DQ6 (not expensive), Mele, Shozy Form 1.1 and HE01....

Remember you are responsible for my wallet default! 😥😉

(I will avoid to buy all the chinese production...they could be glad for this but my wife could become dangerous)😂😂


----------



## redguardsoldier

Lobarkaine said:


> Ok all you convinced me I need a good neutral iem....Heart Mirror and Moondrop Aria (more warm).
> 
> Now speaking about hard kickin' bass 😈 (good quality but...hard and deep) my radar is on DQ6 (not expensive), Mele, Shozy Form 1.1 and HE01....
> 
> ...


1 vote for HE01, such quantity . Btw, I have DQ6 as well, annoying peaks kill enjoyment .

Although, if I have to choose, I would always choose Aria over HE01. Less quantity, but more quality bass .


----------



## Lobarkaine

redguardsoldier said:


> 1 vote for HE01, such quantity . Btw, I have DQ6 as well, annoying peaks kill enjoyment .
> 
> Although, if I have to choose, I would always choose Aria over HE01. Less quantity, but more quality bass .


Thank's redguardsoldier!

Aria is in my list anyway with the Heart Mirror. 😁

Usefull feedback on the DQ6's annoying peaks. 👍


----------



## RikudouGoku

redguardsoldier said:


> 1 vote for HE01, such quantity . Btw, I have DQ6 as well, annoying peaks kill enjoyment .
> 
> Although, if I have to choose, I would always choose Aria over HE01. Less quantity, but more quality bass .





Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's redguardsoldier!
> 
> Aria is in my list anyway with the Heart Mirror. 😁
> 
> Usefull feedback on the DQ6's annoying peaks. 👍






https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-music-list.925319/page-50#post-16379744


----------



## Lobarkaine

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rik...-list-music-list.925319/page-50#post-16379744


Great RikudouGoku 👍😁  

Really helpfull!!!


----------



## harry501501

I tried the SMABAT NCO with the Final tips yesterday. I never realised how textured the bass was. With stock tips it's prominent but a bit hard edged. The finals changed it dramatically. They also really need power behind them.

Are there any others from the SMABAT range that improve upon the NCO?


----------



## HealPerson

Lobarkaine said:


> DQ6's annoying peaks


Yep, foam mode works gr8 on my dq6. Bass is so good as well. Love these cheap iems.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

harry501501 said:


> I tried the SMABAT NCO with the Final tips yesterday. I never realised how textured the bass was. With stock tips it's prominent but a bit hard edged. The finals changed it dramatically. They also really need power behind them.
> 
> Are there any others from the SMABAT range that improve upon the NCO?


None that I know but I'm very intrigued by their modular IEM. For $71 it's an intriguing IEM.


----------



## Lobarkaine

harry501501 said:


> I tried the SMABAT NCO with the Final tips yesterday. I never realised how textured the bass was. With stock tips it's prominent but a bit hard edged. The finals changed it dramatically. They also really need power behind them.
> 
> Are there any others from the SMABAT range that improve upon the NCO?


I get a look to the SMABAT production, the Black Bat is shurely an interesting basshead iem.


----------



## Barndoor

HealPerson said:


> Yep, foam mode works gr8 on my dq6. Bass is so good as well. Love these cheap iems.


+1 for modded DQ6.
Prefer it to my other recent budget purchases - Blon BL03, Geek Wold GK10, CCA CSN, KBear KS1, Final E3000.
No mid bass hump on DQ6 unlike some other iems.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Barndoor said:


> No mid bass hump on DQ6 unlike some other iems.


That is an eye-catching statement right there. A great reason why you, and presumably many, many others, may be liking the DQ6. I salute you for that.

It may also be the reason I prefer the E3000. Not of it's lack of mid-bass bump. But for something approaching its opposite, instead.

Seesaws seek balance


----------



## szore

Just ordered Blon Prometheus today...anyone have it?


----------



## baskingshark

szore said:


> Just ordered Blon Prometheus today...anyone have it?



TBH the reviews for it were very lukewarm. Their younger sibling too, the BLON MINI had equivocal reviews.

Gave it a miss cause of that. I mean at the near $100 region, there's really tough competition nowadays.


----------



## redguardsoldier

baskingshark said:


> TBH the reviews for it were very lukewarm. Their younger sibling too, the BLON MINI had equivocal reviews.
> 
> Gave it a miss cause of that. I mean at the near $100 region, there's really tough competition nowadays.



Agree on this, even the very-good-on-it-own Whizzer HE01 has a hard time competing with the like of Moondrop Aria . Not to mention iBasso IT00, which I haven't heard myself.

The price range is just too competitive.


----------



## szore

Surprising, I know some audiophiles that like it. Oh, well, I'll know soon enough!


----------



## InvisibleInk

szore said:


> Surprising, I know some audiophiles that like it. Oh, well, I'll know soon enough!


Let your ears be the judge


----------



## HealPerson

Barndoor said:


> Prefer it to my other recent budget purchases


One more huge plus for me is their fitting. It's just the best from other 4 pairs i have.


----------



## Nimweth

harry501501 said:


> I tried the SMABAT NCO with the Final tips yesterday. I never realised how textured the bass was. With stock tips it's prominent but a bit hard edged. The finals changed it dramatically. They also really need power behind them.
> 
> Are there any others from the SMABAT range that improve upon the NCO?


+1 for the NCO. The bass is superb,  that breathy "transmission line" style with lots of detail and texture. The other Smabat models I have are all buds so not really comparable, but I must put a good word in for the ST-10s (black/silver), very natural sound.


----------



## Nimweth

It appears that the NCO is available again on Ali Express albeit at a higher price:
https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4001094372149.html


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> It appears that the NCO is available again on Ali Express albeit at a higher price:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4001094372149.html


Price should come down as many products on AliExpress have strange prices. But that's brilliant to see them in stock.


----------



## TheVortex

Nimweth said:


> It appears that the NCO is available again on Ali Express albeit at a higher price:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4001094372149.html



I presume when the price lowers at the 11/11 sale it will look like a better deal....


----------



## harry501501

Nimweth said:


> It appears that the NCO is available again on Ali Express albeit at a higher price:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4001094372149.html


£87 wow. Think I paid half that when it came out.

It's definitely one of my favourite IEMs for aesthetics and obviously super comfy. I didn't like the cable at first due to microphonics but it's actually decent enough quality and has good synergy with the NCO.

The bass has that kb100 speed and texture but with better reach to sub levels, where the bqeyz has a more nimble mid bass. Tho both among my favourite IEMs. The KB100 is another IEM that has just been left behind in time but tbh should still be among recommendations to newcomers IMO.


----------



## zenki

kb1 is just that good


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

harry501501 said:


> £87 wow. Think I paid half that when it came out.
> 
> It's definitely one of my favourite IEMs for aesthetics and obviously super comfy. I didn't like the cable at first due to microphonics but it's actually decent enough quality and has good synergy with the NCO.
> 
> The bass has that kb100 speed and texture but with better reach to sub levels, where the bqeyz has a more nimble mid bass. Tho both among my favourite IEMs. The KB100 is another IEM that has just been left behind in time but tbh should still be among recommendations to newcomers IMO.


+1 on KB100 arguably one of the best sounding hybrids under $50 even now.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi all, I've a strange answer about the V90.

All the reviews describe this iem as V shaped with deep bass and extended trebles sometime sibilant.

To my ear are quiet...neutral....warmish!

I use foam tips and silver plated 8 core cable.
What's wrong?


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all, I've a strange answer about the V90.
> 
> All the reviews describe this iem as V shaped with deep bass and extended trebles sometime sibilant.
> 
> ...


 
Tips, cable, and source.  Too many variables (!), but V90 definitely looks less neutral than the NRA. 






speaking of V90 ... I've been looking at the TRN VX Pro:  two 4 count arrays of two drivers: 30095 and 50060. 

Two of those 30095's are in the nozzle, and the other two are in the shell ... I don't see a crossover circuit  and the DD looks like a KZ parts bin special. ZAX has a single nozzle mounted 30095, as comparison.

At 90 euros I'm not sure the math adds up, but I'm curious - has anybody rolled the dice yet with TRN VX Pro?  Looks pretty similar specs wise to the ZAS, actually, but my guess is that the ZAS has a better bottom end in its newer design DD.


----------



## Lobarkaine

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Tips, cable, and source.  Too many variables (!), but V90 definitely looks less neutral than the NRA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's SpaceOperaVillain.👍

Mine V90 must have something wrong I'll write to TRN (I've buyed mine fron them) and I'll ask explanations.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

Lobarkaine said:


> Mine V90 must have something wrong I'll write to TRN (I've buyed mine fron them) and I'll ask explanations.




Try using some of those crappy wide shallow bore tips from the NRA on the V90 and see if it doesn't sound a bit brighter and less warm. 

 The GK10 had me convinced that I had a defective unit, and this IEM in particular had a lot of returns. There was a ton of midbass bloat and virtually no treble detail up top ... but the problems were equally balanced.  Usually 1 of 2 units is bad, not both equally.  I got around eventually to changing out tips to wide shallow bore and the GK10 are like a different pair of IEM altogether. None of my other KZ based sets are that tip sensitive, but it can happen. Trial and error is a big part of getting the right sound out of them.


----------



## harry501501

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all, I've a strange answer about the V90.
> 
> All the reviews describe this iem as V shaped with deep bass and extended trebles sometime sibilant.
> 
> ...


Nah, variables aside... It's not neutral, Def v- shape. Bass and treble way too prominent competed to mids. Mids are still quite clear and it's an iem I've always liked.


----------



## Lobarkaine

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Try using some of those crappy wide shallow bore tips from the NRA on the V90 and see if it doesn't sound a bit brighter and less warm.
> 
> The GK10 had me convinced that I had a defective unit, and this IEM in particular had a lot of returns. There was a ton of midbass bloat and virtually no treble detail up top ... but the problems were equally balanced.  Usually 1 of 2 units is bad, not both equally.  I got around eventually to changing out tips to wide shallow bore and the GK10 are like a different pair of IEM altogether. None of my other KZ based sets are that tip sensitive, but it can happen. Trial and error is a big part of getting the right sound out of them.


When I'll be at home I'll try to change the tips! 😉👍

Some babies are more sensitive then others 😂😂


harry501501 said:


> Nah, variables aside... It's not neutral, Def v- shape. Bass and treble way too prominent competed to mids. Mids are still quite clear and it's an iem I've always liked.


Exactly harry501501 this Is my complain...my V90 plays similar to Tanya...with less pronunced bass 😱


----------



## Lobarkaine

Lobarkaine said:


> When I'll be at home I'll try to change the tips! 😉👍
> 
> Some babies are more sensitive then others 😂😂
> 
> Exactly harry501501 this Is my complain...my V90 plays similar to Tanya...with less pronunced bass 😱


Today I've learned an hard lesson....

I've try on the V90 every kind of tips without any result...when I've decide to vs them with the MT1: much more bass ad energy, less body and warmness. 

Uhmmm.....🤔🤔

Look...look...🧐🧐 
mumble...mumble....🤔🤔

I've try to change the 8 core cable with a stock KZ 4 core cable (the new one) and the magic appens....

Now my V90 has her bass!! (But loose body and warmness)

Chapeau to everyone that don't believe more expensive cables are always an upgrade! 👍


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 6, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> Today I've learned an hard lesson....
> 
> I've try on the V90 every kind of tips without any result...when I've decide to vs them with the MT1: much more bass ad energy, less body and warmness.
> 
> ...


Changes in sound with cables are based on their resistance values not cost.

Thin stock cables, especially old KZ and TRN ones  with 1.5-2 Ohm total resistance do effectivrly serve as impedance adaptors, and some people like "more bass" while adding the extra load - what happens is that their source can't do highs as good any more with the load, so bass becomes more dominant (and often loose)  in this poor (in my limited opinion) form of the treble attenuation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _Hi Headfiers and budget minded audiophile! This thread is open to anybody that seek the highest sound value possible. Please share your serious discoveries and avoid hyping mediocre IEM. For example, an IEM that need to be EQ to sound good isn't worth the attention.
> A great IEM should pass test of time, so their plenty of exceptional earphones still hiding in the shadow of over hyped ones. To judge greatness of an IEM, we most be extremely critical about it's TECHNICAL talent because this is the so called ''benefit return'' audiophile seek in kilobucks TOTL earphones. Sure, if tonality is disastrous, it's a pass, but we can find perfect tonality even in sub-20$ price range.
> 
> This is why i decide to work on a more severe BEST BUDGET IEM list. The old one was full of IEM that aren't for sale anymore....it was too permissive too. So...._
> ...


Hi guys! I'm back for good. More pumped up than ever to find the real sound value gems.

Any suggestions that doesn't figure on this list??

And yes, I widen the price range up to 500$, but that doesn't mean i forget the magical sub-100$ price range.

For example, MOONDROP ARIA is among my fav sub-100$ budget IEM at the moment, with the unbeatable HZsound Mirror!

I just got the AUDIOSENSE DT600 too, which sound very good with the right eartips (KZ Starlines). Similar to Seeaudio Yume but with better imaging-layering and more punchy bass (but not as well extended....DD beating BA against). It's very different than the T800, more neutral. Mix the Yume with T800 and your not far from DT600 tonality.


----------



## InvisibleInk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> And yes, I widen the price range up to 500$



Have you ever considered the MOFASEST TRIO? It's considered something of a bargain trybrid.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive the *CCA NRA* because i was super intrigue by implementation of EST driver...as seen it's in front of the DD...which perhaps explain this grainy deep-less sound...very opaque and saturated....and the dynamic isn't neither weighty and well articulated.

A big PASS. But it open the market for cheap EST drivers, we can give this to the CCA.

Timbre is artificial, bass is tamed in impact and whole sound feel compressed. Bright W shape with rolled off sub bass and distached treble. Vocal are horrifious.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

InvisibleInk said:


> Have you ever considered the MOFASEST TRIO? It's considered something of a bargain trybrid.


Nope....interesting but at 500$ thats really the limit price so it must be freakin incredible sounding...did they do a good job balancing all these drivers togheter or some section sound off or have different timbre or dynamic impact etc??

Its in direct competition with Moondrop Variation and Dunu est112....wonder how they compare.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> the unbeatable HZsound Mirror!


I wholeheartedly agree with this statement. Heart Mirror has set a benchmark for sub $100 IEMs IMO. It's very difficult to get the right balance of technicalities, timbre and musicality that too keeping price below a proper meal in the West.

If folks can get the grip around the neutrality then Heart Mirror is most bang for buck IEM IMO. I have personally shelved many IEMs after getting them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this statement. Heart Mirror has set a benchmark for sub $100 IEMs IMO. It's very difficult to get the right balance of technicalities, timbre and musicality that too keeping price below a proper meal in the West.
> 
> If folks can get the grip around the neutrality then Heart Mirror is most bang for buck IEM IMO. I have personally shelved many IEMs after getting them.


AMEN.

Indeed, its the iem i praise the must in my audiophile journey, sound value is skyrocket high...HZM doesnt feel anachronical even in 200-300$ price range comparisons...i call them Baby Final A8k. Technicalities are THAT good.

It make 1year and half these have been around and im soooo happy they will keep production cause of high demand! T'was about time!

HZsound Mirror are unbeatable sub-100$ benchmark imo, even Aria can't keep up with it's attack speed.


----------



## JEHL

Heart mirror vs ER2XR?


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hi guys! I'm back for good. More pumped up than ever to find the real sound value gems.
> 
> Any suggestions that doesn't figure on this list??
> 
> ...


Great list and effort NimPHONOmaniac! 👍

In the lower price list to my ear MT1 Is very similar to EDX.
VK4 and Melody could have a place in the list.
(Which Is the fifth in the list?)🤔😉 

Jade Audio ED3 ...mayby EA3 in the 30-60€ range? And I will suggest Revonext QT2 and Mele.

No KZ/CCA in the list. Do you think CCA C10/C12 and almost KZ KS10pro/ZSX or something else could be put in the list?
Many headfiers like them as fun iems.

Same price range iBasso IT00 and Shozy Form 1.1 maybe are good choice.

Upper range are out of my competence and I trust your judgement.👍


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just receive the *CCA NRA* because i was super intrigue by implementation of EST driver...as seen it's in front of the DD...which perhaps explain this grainy deep-less sound...very opaque and saturated....and the dynamic isn't neither weighty and well articulated.
> 
> A big PASS. But it open the market for cheap EST drivers, we can give this to the CCA.
> 
> Timbre is artificial, bass is tamed in impact and whole sound feel compressed. Bright W shape with rolled off sub bass and distached treble. Vocal are horrifious.



NRA needs long burn in and tips and cable replacement to sound decent. 

After this I've give them a better judgement.

I will compare them with the new ZEX as cheap piezo drivers in the market.


----------



## HealPerson

How would you compare heart mirror and zax? From what I've read their sound should be pretty close. And i like zax alot. Does mirror have a better stage?


----------



## 1clearhead

BFB (Bamboo Forest Bird) just came out with a ridiculously budget priced micro DD named *BFB Nightingale* and the sound is just insane! Smaller than the BFB LARK, it compliments them very well with a full-bass punch giving you a more bass focused experience without losing any bit of details and micro-details in the process.

Check them out at my link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16603194

-Clear


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 9, 2021)

HealPerson said:


> How would you compare heart mirror and zax? From what I've read their sound should be pretty close. And i like zax alot. Does mirror have a better stage?



It is an apples and oranges comparison when comparing single DD to hybrids.

The Heart Mirror is a single DD and the ZAX is a multi driver hybrid behemoth. In general, the single DD types at the budget segment have better timbral accuracy and tonality, but they may lose to hybrids in technicalities (micro details, imaging, instrument separation). Different pros and cons as such.

The Heart Mirror has a small soundstage actually, that's one of its weaknesses. It is also harder to drive than the ZAX and u need an amp to really make the Heart Mirror sound good (it sounds meh from lower powered sources). The Heart Mirror's soundstage improves with amping, but even with amping, if you are looking for an IEM with huge soundstage, better look elsewhere.

The Heart Mirror has good technicalities for a single DD and has excellent timbral accuracy and also is a unique neutralish bright tuning at the budget segment (most budget gear are harmanish or V shaped).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 9, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> Great list and effort NimPHONOmaniac! 👍
> 
> In the lower price list to my ear MT1 Is very similar to EDX.
> VK4 and Melody could have a place in the list.
> ...


Thanks mate for the suggestions, I will try to get my hands on those...so VK4 is still legit enh?
The things is...i can't suggest something I didn't listen. Oh, it seem EA3 price have change...it was selling 25$ at the time. Not sure it worth it in this price range then....will see.
This is really just the ''new'' begining of this list.
Your right, KZ ZS10Pro is still an excellent sound value, i will add it.
IT00 too can be add there, cause it seem people really like those, i find them OK but a bit too warm. hum, and my pair was defective on arrival (mmcx issue)
I plan to add Etymotic Er2xr too if it's as good as people say (but i need to buy a pair first)
For CCA or TRN....TRN BA5 might worth a place.

PS: and for the fifth....its a top-secret-not-so-secret IEM with unique hybrid combination still  is legit!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> NRA needs long burn in and tips and cable replacement to sound decent.
> 
> After this I've give them a better judgement.
> 
> I will compare them with the new ZEX as cheap piezo drivers in the market.


OK, thats what i was wondering...can't imagine it sound that messy...will update my impressions as soon as the sound open more, now it kinda sound like a noisy transistor radio.
Did NRA and ZEX sound super similar??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> BFB (Bamboo Forest Bird) just came out with a ridiculously budget priced micro DD named *BFB Nightingale* and the sound is just insane! Smaller than the BFB LARK, it compliments them very well with a full-bass punch giving you a more bass focused experience without losing any bit of details and micro-details in the process.
> 
> Check them out at my link below...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16603194
> ...


OH! The graph doesn't look bad either...




Seem a well balanced V shape...
Now...its time you convince an Ali seller to get them!!
Or should I try?  JIETU Audio store might wanna sell them...hes an open minded seller on Ali lol
It was the only store selling the DQSM Hermit, another very good iem under 20$...though not the most natural in timbre.


----------



## tendou

I like bqeyz kc2. It does male and female vocal very well for my liking. Any suggestion for upgrades? I found heart mirror vocal a bit thin sounding compared to kc2.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tendou said:


> I like bqeyz kc2. It does male and female vocal very well for my liking. Any suggestion for upgrades? I found heart mirror vocal a bit thin sounding compared to kc2.


Yep, KC2 have very appealing mids, what a bargain really.

What come to my mind is the MOONDROP ARIA, TINHIFI T2+ ans TANCHJIM TANYA...all offer versatile beautifull well bodied vocal performance, Aria is cleanest, T2+ thickest and TANYA bassiest


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

baskingshark said:


> It is an apples and oranges comparison when comparing single DD to hybrids.
> 
> The Heart Mirror is a single DD and the ZAX is a multi driver hybrid behemoth. In general, the single DD types at the budget segment have better timbral accuracy and tonality, but they may lose to hybrids in technicalities (micro details, imaging, instrument separation). Different pros and cons as such.
> 
> ...


Any particular IEM under 50 dollars that you would recommend for its large soundstage? I really enjoy the kz zsr and have the **** arriving next week


----------



## RikudouGoku

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any particular IEM under 50 dollars that you would recommend for its large soundstage? I really enjoy the kz zsr and have the **** arriving next week


KZ DQ6, its soundstage is unrivaled, until we get to the 300 usd range and even then it is above average.


----------



## 1clearhead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH! The graph doesn't look bad either...
> 
> Seem a well balanced V shape...
> Now...its time you convince an Ali seller to get them!!
> ...


Oops!..Forgot to add the FR graph! I'll go ahead and add it to the page.

About the BFB company,
I've been trying to convince them to sell them through Aliexpress for the longest time now, but they are not willing to do so yet. My hunch could be that they're such a young company that maybe they want to gain popularity in China and Asia first before selling overseas...Who knows.


----------



## SpaceOperaVillain

RikudouGoku said:


> KZ DQ6, its soundstage is unrivaled, until we get to the 300 usd range and even then it is above average.



Never heard anyone else claim this. DQ6 was the least impressive of all the KZ I've bought. Its enjoyable for pop and rock. That was about it. 

GK10 and ZAX are both miles better for soundstage, even on stock cables.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any particular IEM under 50 dollars that you would recommend for its large soundstage? I really enjoy the kz zsr and have the **** arriving next week


Nothing that affordable. The Final A4000 will get you in the game, but for more like $140.00.


----------



## nymz

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Never heard anyone else claim this. DQ6 was the least impressive of all the KZ I've bought. Its enjoyable for pop and rock. That was about it.
> 
> GK10 and ZAX are both miles better for soundstage, even on stock cables.


I gotta a/b test later, but DQ6 stage is very good, let alone for the price. Even if my unit of GK10 surpasses it, should be real close..


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

InvisibleInk said:


> Nothing that affordable. The Final A4000 will get you in the game, but for more like $140.00.


Their has to be something around for for less than 140 euro. 
Perhaps I will follow crinacles advice and buy the cca c10???

Why does **** end up in asterix? Excuse the newbie question.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Their has to be something around for for less than 140 euro.
> Perhaps I will follow crinacles advice and buy the cca c10???
> 
> Why does **** end up in asterix? Excuse the newbie question.



I thought you were teasing us into a guessing game about what was arriving.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Their has to be something around for for less than 140 euro.
> Perhaps I will follow crinacles advice and buy the cca c10???
> 
> Why does **** end up in asterix? Excuse the newbie question.


 When I think of sound stage and under $50 USD, I think of the Final E3000. The next step up is their A4000 in my mind.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 9, 2021)

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any particular IEM under 50 dollars that you would recommend for its large soundstage? I really enjoy the kz zsr and have the **** arriving next week


The KBear Neon if you insert it deep enough so it enter (and expend) your brain perception??
''Sand Fair'' **** have quite impressive soundstage too...
Is it the one that will arrive next week?

Moondrop Aria have quite good sounstage too....DQSM Hermit too.

PS: asterix stuff are banned company or banned seller....thats complicate.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Their has to be something around for for less than 140 euro.
> Perhaps I will follow crinacles advice and buy the cca c10???
> 
> Why does **** end up in asterix? Excuse the newbie question.


CCA C10 is good...very similar to KZ ZS10PRO, bit smoother-warmer.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*AUDIOSENSE DT600 (6Knowles+? BA-250$) VS AUDIOSENSE T800 (8knowles BA-300$)*

There you go for the ultimate duel.
My sub-500$ favorite multi-BA that gives me daily eargasm and headbanging fun for more than 2 years. Let just say i’m a bit biased here, the emotional connection being very intense with this T800. But hey, these 2 beasts are quite different and here the T800 is the less maturely tuned we can say.

*TONALITY *: T800 is brighter, more W shape and more boosted in bass. DT600 feels flatter and less vivid in dynamic, more organic and neutral.

*TIMBRE :* Very similar, but T800 is a bit thicker, more textured and grainy while transparency go to DT600.

*BASS : *Well, if i was waiting for an upgrade in this department, i feel underwhelmed because the DT600 bass isn’t as full and natural as T800, it’s slam is even boomier and restrain in mid and high bass presence, so the kick hit feel more scooped and definition is more abstract.

*MIDS : *T800 is brighter and less natural, it can go aggressive too which the DT600 don’t. DT600 has leaner, smoother mids with greater transparency and resolution. Female vocal feel more recessed due to softer upper mids.

*TREBLE : *DT600 have a smoother fuller leaner colder treble, it deals better with busy track and feel more balanced. It has less bite than T800 as well as less crunchy texture, but it doesn’t put micro-details as forwards and can lack definition edge.

*SOUNDSTAGE :* T800 has wider-taller spatiality and a more holographic out of your head presentation. DT600 is a bit deeper but overall more intimate.

*IMAGING : *T800 has a greater amount of sound layers, but lacking the DT600 transparency it’s harder to dig in and precisely spot instrument placement, DT600 is better in this aspect.

*All in all,* while I have more fun with the T800, i can say DT600 is a step up in term of balance, resolution and precision...but not in bass presence and control, soundstage and attack edge. Unlike other Audiosense IEM i heard, the DT600 is a turning stone and valuable proof of tuning refinement...now, it’s time they take some bass lessons!






I really enjoy the DT600....and think Audiosense is back on track!
But, ya....the bass while impressive in slam quantity....is underwhelming in overall quality imo.
Nonetheless, this is a great IEM. Like an upgraded Seeaudio Yume in everything but bass.


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 9, 2021)

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any particular IEM under 50 dollars that you would recommend for its large soundstage? I really enjoy the kz zsr and have the **** arriving next week



Final Audio E3000. In view of the semi open backed design, the soundstage is quite large, but at the expense of isolation.

Also, the E3000 needs amping though, due to the low sensitivity. L shaped bassy and warm set, with dark treble. Imaging and layering are quite nice for the price. Some may find the non detachable cable a deal breaker though.


As for your question about the asterix, please read this post from master Slater about banned brands/stores on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342


----------



## 1clearhead

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Their has to be something around for for less than 140 euro.
> Perhaps I will follow crinacles advice and buy the cca c10???
> 
> Why does **** end up in asterix? Excuse the newbie question.


CCA C10 is a good set to own, and though I don't always see eye to eye with Crinacle's ranking list, he is always a safe bet to follow and the "originator" of his IEM ranking list, which he Grades from "S to F" and also provides a "Value Rating." AND I WARN YOU, not like the recent rise on several "imitators" that are copying the same ranking list like if it's their own. This is why I applaud Crinacle for originality!

https://crinacle.com/rankings/iems/

-Clear


----------



## r31ya

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Their has to be something around for for less than 140 euro.
> Perhaps I will follow crinacles advice and buy the cca c10???
> 
> Why does **** end up in asterix? Excuse the newbie question.


CCA C10 is pretty good for the price
There is KZ DQ6 or the new KZ ZEX if you want something new.

When it comes to audiogear reviewer, you need to find out the reviewer taste.
So you could get more accurate reading on the actual sound. Crin love for Harman, BGGAR love for bass and lower mids, and my local reviewers love for extended Treble.
Each of the preference will makes them have different opinion on whats good or whats enough means.
Or per other headfier says, get one reviewer whose taste is inline with yours which will make it easier.

**** is usually banned products or person that will automatically censored. 
On why the ban, there is several reason from fraud, to problematic product promotion, to simple forum ban like using inappropriate word.


----------



## tendou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yep, KC2 have very appealing mids, what a bargain really.
> 
> What come to my mind is the MOONDROP ARIA, TINHIFI T2+ ans TANCHJIM TANYA...all offer versatile beautifull well bodied vocal performance, Aria is cleanest, T2+ thickest and TANYA bassiest


Thanks for the suggestion. Aria looks quite good they're getting lots of love. Only thing is I read a review here which says that it's excellent for female vocal but male vocal may sound thin not as full sounding. I listened to lots of male vocal with baritone voice.

I need to check the t2+and tanya. But T2+ hungry for amping?


----------



## 4ceratops

tendou said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Aria looks quite good they're getting lots of love. Only thing is I read a review here which says that it's excellent for female vocal but male vocal may sound thin not as full sounding. I listened to lots of male vocal with baritone voice.
> 
> I need to check the t2+and tanya. But T2+ hungry for amping?


Yes, T2+ is a little hungry for amping.


----------



## ranfan

No one mentions Shure AONIC3? I think it has the best mids around that price  Euphonic and tonally accurate. Wide open soundstage, and non-harsh yet clear treble

The downside are its bass reach and quantity, slightly lower resolution (than Moondrop S8 for example), and perhaps comfort for some, though I have no issue with the fit and isolation is pretty good as well


----------



## baskingshark

tendou said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Aria looks quite good they're getting lots of love. Only thing is I read a review here which says that it's excellent for female vocal but male vocal may sound thin not as full sounding. I listened to lots of male vocal with baritone voice.
> 
> I need to check the t2+and tanya. But T2+ hungry for amping?



T2 Plus is easier to drive then the Tanya actually.

T2 Plus does scale a bit with amping, amping is good to have but it is not really compulsory. Whereas Tanya sounds very flat without amping and I wouldn't recommend Tanya if you don't have an amp on hand.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 10, 2021)

tendou said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Aria looks quite good they're getting lots of love. Only thing is I read a review here which says that it's excellent for female vocal but male vocal may sound thin not as full sounding. I listened to lots of male vocal with baritone voice.
> 
> I need to check the t2+and tanya. But T2+ hungry for amping?


If you listen to rock or hiphop with focus on bass, guitar, and male vocal, get Trip mele.
Aria is the balanced one, a bit more versatile but surprisingly there is something a bit lacking in lower male vocal.
Not that jarring but in this song, there is something missing from the male vocal on aria. I'm not sure what it is or its just me not used to clear sounding Aria after a month using Tanya.


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated. Yes it's the sand fair **** that's arriving next week. I read somewhere that it needs power so I have a new dac/amp arriving in fortnight too. I began with Kz. Ate, zst, zs10, Zsn, Zsr. Also have original mh750s. I enjoy my soundmagic and one more bluetooth sets.   I find the zsr the best.  Nothing else comes close.  The value, for 13 euros, is astonishing. Stage is open and airy. Reverb on vocals really shimmers.  Looking forward to opening up to other companies now. Enjoying the hobby.


----------



## tendou

r31ya said:


> If you listen to rock or hiphop with focus on bass, guitar, and male vocal, get Trip mele.
> Aria is the balanced one, a bit more versatile but surprisingly there is something a bit lacking in lower male vocal.
> Not that jarring but in this song, there is something missing from the male vocal on aria. I'm not sure what it is or its just me not used to clear sounding Aria after a month using Tanya.




I don't listen to hip hop but do listen to rock pop, folk and similar genre. I listened to male and female equally so I'm searching for something that do good for both.  For budget iem BQEYZ KC2 is excellent for me sound signature wise. For my ears KC2 is good for both male and female vocal. I'm searching for improvement to that.


----------



## r31ya

If you want somethinf balanced, Aria would be the one. 

I've been using it for female pop and not sure what dir en grey, maximum the hormone, and sheena ringo is


----------



## tendou

baskingshark said:


> T2 Plus is easier to drive then the Tanya actually.
> 
> T2 Plus does scale a bit with amping, amping is good to have but it is not really compulsory. Whereas Tanya sounds very flat without amping and I wouldn't recommend Tanya if you don't have an amp on hand.


I probably skips tanya then


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tendou said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Aria looks quite good they're getting lots of love. Only thing is I read a review here which says that it's excellent for female vocal but male vocal may sound thin not as full sounding. I listened to lots of male vocal with baritone voice.
> 
> I need to check the t2+and tanya. But T2+ hungry for amping?


Yep, it's true, male vocal have good crisp presence and aren't the thinnest i heard but lack body. T2plus is warmer but more bodied for male vocal, and it isn't that hungry for an amp, even my LG V30 (high gain) can drive them well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> If you listen to rock or hiphop with focus on bass, guitar, and male vocal, get Trip mele.
> Aria is the balanced one, a bit more versatile but surprisingly there is something a bit lacking in lower male vocal.
> Not that jarring but in this song, there is something missing from the male vocal on aria. I'm not sure what it is or its just me not used to clear sounding Aria after a month using Tanya.



Nice song...indeed, lack a bit of low range resonance in the voice, texture and clarity are nice as well as imaging etc...Tanya is sure more chunky when it comes to male vocalists!

Aria is perhaps a feminin IEM....I listen to singers like this and it's perfect, no sibilance, wide transparent voice with hint of warmth-breathyness. Another thing that Aria lack a bit is kick drum presence and impact.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So....this is the IKKO OH line up. It seem OH1 is going out of stock, which is sad because the new 100$ price was a real no brainer Bargain!!
OH10 is still available for 160$, pretty good price too.
As seen, OH1S is way smaller...but kinda cheaper too due to plastic part...while OH1-OH10 are very similar the OH1S is notably less bassy and more treble centric, moe textured with higher resolution but more compressed sound, poorer imaging and smaller soundstage. To my ears, OH10 is miles better.
And I see a not-so-cool products strategy with IKKO which is about proprietary ear tips (nozzle shape) and cable (for their portable dac-amp).

Anyway, i highly suggest the OH10!


----------



## unifutomaki

I listen mainly to male vocalists with Aria and have been very satisfied!


----------



## r31ya (Oct 10, 2021)

unifutomaki said:


> I listen mainly to male vocalists with Aria and have been very satisfied!


So far, for the most part, Aria sounds good for male vocal.
which makes me surprised when there is something missing in that type of low resonant vocals.

And yeah, if you are used to TFZ King deep impact textured bass. Aria bass need a touch more sub bass and texture, its there but need a touch more.
But for the price that i got Aria is basically half of TFZ King pro price back then, Aria have better vocal and equal if not might be abit better treble, so overall its definitely a winner.


----------



## KutuzovGambit (Oct 10, 2021)

SpaceOperaVillain said:


> Never heard anyone else claim this. DQ6 was the least impressive of all the KZ I've bought. Its enjoyable for pop and rock. That was about it.


FWIW I fully agree with @RikudouGoku on this. DQ6 stage is outstanding for budget tier IEMs.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just finish my review of the very good TRI I3PRO.
Give a look on headfi or my website.

Don't be afraid of my grumpy obsession about bass performance, i heard way worst than this...dunno why i'm THAT obsess...and never satisfy with bass response...people seem to be impressed by I3PRO bass in fact lol Overly warm bass isn't my thing I guess, i need texture and kick drum separation. It seem both come together, kick drum being way more textured than a sub-bass sinewave (which sometimes is pure).

Until now I haven't listened to better Planar IEM....Obravo Cupid being unlistenable compared to I3PRO!

Did 7khz Timeless is better as a whole? THATS the question imo. Even if 80$ pricier.


----------



## jmwant

This has high potential to become the benchmark under $50. I expect no less than this from Blon.


----------



## baskingshark

jmwant said:


> This has high potential to become the benchmark under $50. I expect no less than this from Blon.



TBH the last few BLON releases (eg BLON MINI and A8 prometheus) didn't do very well. They kind of lost their magic since the BLON BL-03, been trying to capture lightning in a bottle once again. BL-05S is not bad, but most of the other BLON releases after BL-03 were sidegrades at best.

In fact it seems BLON may be following the KZ 2019/2020 footsteps of throwing as much crap on the wall and hoping something finally sticks. I mean the budget CHIFI segment is so super saturated with V shaped/harmanish tuned sets, that almost every weekly release is gonna be a sidegrade or just marginal upgrade. Does the average consumer have cash to go chase every pokemon budget sidegrade release on a weekly basis?


----------



## Barndoor

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Just finish my review of the very good TRI I3PRO.
> Give a look on headfi or my website.
> 
> Don't be afraid of my grumpy obsession about bass performance, i heard way worst than this...dunno why i'm THAT obsess...and never satisfy with bass response...people seem to be impressed by I3PRO bass in fact lol Overly warm bass isn't my thing I guess, i need texture and kick drum separation. It seem both come together, kick drum being way more textured than a sub-bass sinewave (which sometimes is pure).
> ...


Le Electric Store on Ali seems to have the best prices on the i3 Pro and Timeless at the moment.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/911122214


----------



## Musicoflife

Barndoor said:


> Le Electric Store on Ali seems to have the best prices on the i3 Pro and Timeless at the moment.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/911122214


I ordered my Timeless here. The seller responded very quickly on chat and was open to offers below his listed prices.


----------



## Barndoor

You get it for less than US$172?


Musicoflife said:


> I ordered my Timeless here. The seller responded very quickly on chat and was open to offers below his listed prices.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> TBH the last few BLON releases (eg BLON MINI and A8 prometheus) didn't do very well. They kind of lost their magic since the BLON BL-03, been trying to capture lightning in a bottle once again. BL-05S is not bad, but most of the other BLON releases after BL-03 were sidegrades at best.
> 
> In fact it seems BLON may be following the KZ 2019/2020 footsteps of throwing as much crap on the wall and hoping something finally sticks. I mean the budget CHIFI segment is so super saturated with V shaped/harmanish tuned sets, that almost every weekly release is gonna be a sidegrade or just marginal upgrade. Does the average consumer have cash to go chase every pokemon budget sidegrade release on a weekly basis?


Now they have Blon Bl-MAX, a $37, dual dynamic iems




---
KZ actually calming down and started to release less often but better tuned iems


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Now they have Blon Bl-MAX, a $37, dual dynamic iems
> 
> 
> ---
> KZ actually calming down and started to release less often but better tuned iems



Yes that was the iem we are talking about with @jmwant for his above post/link.

Well personally I would wait for first consumer reviews before jumping on this set, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Musicoflife

Barndoor said:


> You get it for less than US$172?


No, the listed price was higher then. This is a good price!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jmwant said:


> This has high potential to become the benchmark under $50. I expect no less than this from Blon.


Well lets pray hard the Oppoty gods....at least it's not priced 100$ like the underwhelming Prometheus....but, man....What is this design? Seem like a TWS iem with a cable...
I will get a pair out of curiosity with very low attempt since nothing beat BL-03 in whole BLON line up imo, in term of tonality with decent technicalities, since BL05S have superior tech but less balanced and natural tonality...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barndoor said:


> Le Electric Store on Ali seems to have the best prices on the i3 Pro and Timeless at the moment.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/911122214


Good price indeed, worth every penny imo
I really dig those and wish they take even fuller advantage of this nice planar in next IEM offering.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> TBH the last few BLON releases (eg BLON MINI and A8 prometheus) didn't do very well. They kind of lost their magic since the BLON BL-03, been trying to capture lightning in a bottle once again. BL-05S is not bad, but most of the other BLON releases after BL-03 were sidegrades at best.
> 
> In fact it seems BLON may be following the KZ 2019/2020 footsteps of throwing as much crap on the wall and hoping something finally sticks. I mean the budget CHIFI segment is so super saturated with V shaped/harmanish tuned sets, that almost every weekly release is gonna be a sidegrade or just marginal upgrade. Does the average consumer have cash to go chase every pokemon budget sidegrade release on a weekly basis?


100% with you about this...after the Prometheus i was so mad that i plan to ''boycott'' Blon and never care about this company ever...but since this one has 2 driver....why not...in fact, i think they change their driver diaphragm material after BL-01 cause BL-05(S), Mini and Prometheus all have this strange metallic timbre...

You know when you get overly confident cause of one-hit luck...


----------



## RCracer777

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any particular IEM under 50 dollars that you would recommend for its large soundstage? I really enjoy the kz zsr and have the **** arriving next week


A bit late of a reply but you should check out the CCZ Emerald. It has a mild v-shaped sound with a slightly warm tilt. At around $25,- on Ali and being available on Amazon at a slight increase but faster shipping, it's worth a look. It has great sub bass extension as well.



RikudouGoku said:


> KZ DQ6, its soundstage is unrivaled, until we get to the 300 usd range and even then it is above average.


While I do enjoy the DQ6 and yes the soundstage is good for the price, I have to disagree. When it comes to soundstage the Emerald's is bigger in all directions, but not by much and it does require a good source to become evident. And it is right around the same price.

That said neither will disappoint here. Both are great sets and they compliment each other well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RCracer777 said:


> A bit late of a reply but you should check out the CCZ Emerald. It has a mild v-shaped sound with a slightly warm tilt. At around $25,- on Ali and being available on Amazon at a slight increase but faster shipping, it's worth a look. It has great sub bass extension as well.
> 
> 
> While I do enjoy the DQ6 and yes the soundstage is good for the price, I have to disagree. When it comes to soundstage the Emerald's is bigger in all directions, but not by much and it does require a good source to become evident. And it is right around the same price.
> ...


It's not the first time I read good stuffs about the Emerald...do you think it have a chance to be in Best Budget IEM list? Im a scuker for big soundstage...have you heard the Lark? If so, is it better?


----------



## JEHL

So my nephew is running out cables with microphones... The last ones standing being some freebie earbuds from my neighbor.

The big catch seems to be that my nephew constantly complains about IEMs falling out of his ears. I get the feeling he should try cable over ear. Which I believe he hasn't tried yet.

If it matters for context the last IEM I tried to look at is the Tanchjim Tanya, which I assume it can be worn both ways and it seems to have an inline microphone in the cable... Although it scares me that it's hardwired.

My nephew isn't an audiophile, but I don't exacly want to give him garbage either. Thoughts?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

JEHL said:


> So my nephew is running out cables with microphones... The last ones standing being some freebie earbuds from my neighbor.
> 
> The big catch seems to be that my nephew constantly complains about IEMs falling out of his ears. I get the feeling he should try cable over ear. Which I believe he hasn't tried yet.
> 
> ...


KZ EDX isn't garbage but is priced absurdly low....you can choose detachable cable with mic.
Other similar choice are QKZ VK4 and TRN MT1. 
All sub-10$.
If you can strech up, KZ ZS10PRO will surely make more WOW effect on you nephew, CCA C10  is even greater and wait whaat...its 20$ right now on ALI! Get it!


----------



## JEHL

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> KZ EDX isn't garbage but is priced absurdly low....you can choose detachable cable with mic.
> Other similar choice are QKZ VK4 and TRN MT1.
> All sub-10$.
> If you can strech up, KZ ZS10PRO will surely make more WOW effect on you nephew, CCA C10  is even greater and wait whaat...its 20$ right now on ALI! Get it!



Speaking of cca I just found out about the NRA and the CSN... Not sure which one would be more gaming oriented.


----------



## RCracer777

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> It's not the first time I read good stuffs about the Emerald...do you think it have a chance to be in Best Budget IEM list? Im a scuker for big soundstage...have you heard the Lark? If so, is it better?


While I do think it deserves a spot on the list, it won't be the top spot. It has is flaws and those can be a deal breaker for some. But it sure is an impressive set. I've got a short Review of it in the CCZ tread. I'm sure there is something better out there, just haven't found it yet.

As for the Lark, which one?
KBEAR Lark
I've got one and like it a lot. But I do prefer the Emerald over it. Mine being the 4k version it's balanced to bright nature is something I usually prefer but with some of the bands I listen to it doesn't work. With my library the Emerald just works better, the immersive sound keeps me coming back to it. And it will never become harsh or sibilant, even on sibilant songs.

BFB Lark
Don't have it nor have I heard it. I am interested in the brand but am waiting for it to come to Ali. Although I'll probably get the BFB Amazing before the Lark.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

JEHL said:


> Speaking of cca I just found out about the NRA and the CSN... Not sure which one would be more gaming oriented.


Didn't hear the CSN....but NRA is quite messy when it comes to imaging and overall clarity...suppose to improve with burn in but i don't it will be able to compete against C10 or ZS10pro.
Both are extremely similar as said, but C10 have fuller smoother mids and a bit less air and micro-details:


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> KZ DQ6, its soundstage is unrivaled, until we get to the 300 usd range and even then it is above average.


Is there an additional '0' there or you really claim this? I'd like to hear more about it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Since we're at the beginning of a new week, I have an interesting question for you: Do you believe in burn-in? I always treated it as a grey zone. On this subject, today's review will be about ddHifi Janus from DDHiFi!! This one is interesting because when I first heard it, it sounded rather bright and lacked bass, only to then turn into a full bashed earphone the more I listened to it. 

Whether it was burn-in, me adjusting to it, it happened fast, within a few hours of listening. At any rate, this is a comfortable IEM, with good overall build, two cable sockets, both MMCX and 2-Pin, and great detail + resolution. 

If you have questions, I'm around to help ~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/10/ddhifi-janus-iems-two-faced-soldier.html


----------



## JEHL

So... Should we get him the DQ6 then?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 11, 2021)

Feeling retro today....and damn, they still hold their ground after all this year! And guess what, it's still selling too.
*URBANFUN HYBRID-30$*
Crisp airy W shape, the sub bass have good slam...didnt remind it was that bassy lol
Female vocal are very addictive, crisp,clean and transparent.
Timbre is on the thin side but realist nonetheless.
Treble is excellent, sparkly, extended yet delicate and spacious.
It make 8 years I own them, they still wow me with their technicalities.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> Is there an additional '0' there or you really claim this? I'd like to hear more about it.


I am 100% serious. 

The DQ6 is like a mini FD5 in its soundstage. 

Although I would use it with the tanchjim filters (O2 or Hana). As they tame the treble peaks.


----------



## jmwant

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nothing beat BL-03 in whole BLON line


I wholeheartedly agree, didn't try the Prometheus though as one of my friends who's preference matches closely with mine told me its not worth it.


----------



## szore (Oct 11, 2021)

I just got Prometheus tonight, listening now, and I love it. I'm using $2,600 worth of DAP and cable (8wire), but they sound better than I expected. And I think better than the blon 3. Cant wait till they burn in...
Edit: Been listening for 2.5 hours now, and definitly better than blon 3, much better bass. Out of head soundstage. Listening to Rush, and I know these aren't perfect, so I can just relax and enjoy them! They are a very slamming with mild imperfections, but the imperfections for me are part of the charm. Listening to Rush, I can crank them up just enough to let my ears bleed.  Ithink stock cable is a bottleneck. I think these would scale well with higher end gear. Not the greatest resolution.  I get layering and texture. Guitars come in like sandpaper on intro to Finding My Way... The bass is a little bloated, but I suspect that will clear up a  little with burn in. The highs I like, and the bass, tho bloated, is layered and has good slam to me.


----------



## r31ya

Dobrescu George said:


> Since we're at the beginning of a new week, I have an interesting question for you: Do you believe in burn-in? I always treated it as a grey zone. On this subject, today's review will be about ddHifi Janus from DDHiFi!! This one is interesting because when I first heard it, it sounded rather bright and lacked bass, only to then turn into a full bashed earphone the more I listened to it.
> 
> Whether it was burn-in, me adjusting to it, it happened fast, within a few hours of listening. At any rate, this is a comfortable IEM, with good overall build, two cable sockets, both MMCX and 2-Pin, and great detail + resolution.
> 
> ...


I think brain burn in is real, it takes time for you to adapt to new IEM. 

That being said, back then when i first time bought kz zs5, it sibilant and piercing like crazy. There is often time that literally i went "ow! " When using zs5. 
But over time, not sure whether the driver burn in or i get used to it, its not as piercing. 
Its still fatiguing to listen, but its not as hurt to listen. 

And lcp driver for aria is a weird thing as well, lower resonance on male vocal is missing on first few days of using aria. 
While its not as full as my other iem, over time i could hear slightly more lower resonance on male vocal.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> Since we're at the beginning of a new week, I have an interesting question for you: Do you believe in burn-in? I always treated it as a grey zone. On this subject, today's review will be about ddHifi Janus from DDHiFi!! This one is interesting because when I first heard it, it sounded rather bright and lacked bass, only to then turn into a full bashed earphone the more I listened to it.
> 
> Whether it was burn-in, me adjusting to it, it happened fast, within a few hours of listening. At any rate, this is a comfortable IEM, with good overall build, two cable sockets, both MMCX and 2-Pin, and great detail + resolution.
> 
> ...


Burn-in never transforms a mediocre IEM into a good one, but it can make the drivers more flexible sometimes...which is more about bass part becoming more elastic and articulated...when it can.
I don't believe in 200H burn-in though as you encounter with your Janus...it take about 10-50H max to settle from my experience.
Brain burn is more commun than mecanical burn in, but still, diaphragm are glued to voice coil support and need to settle some time.Their alot going on in a DD driver....for BA, that's something else, but the diaphragm might gain in flexibility speed too with time...or loose it...


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Burn-in never transforms a mediocre IEM into a good one, but it can make the drivers more flexible sometimes...which is more about bass part becoming more elastic and articulated...when it can.
> I don't believe in 200H burn-in though as you encounter with your Janus...it take about 10-50H max to settle from my experience.
> Brain burn is more commun than mecanical burn in, but still, diaphragm are glued to voice coil support and need to settle some time.Their alot going on in a DD driver....for BA, that's something else, but the diaphragm might gain in flexibility speed too with time...or loose it...



Actually I see a lot of manufacturers claiming a burn in of 100 - 200 hours is needed to let the IEM sound optimal.

Sounds (no pun intended) like a scheme to distract the consumer in case they don't like the sound OOTB? Like they burn in 200 hours and a new hypetrain comes in the mail within that period, or the returns policy is over after 200 hours hahaha. I mean burn in for a few hours is okay, but agree that a 100 - 200 hours burn in isn't gonna make a night and day difference.


----------



## szore

Iv'e burned DAPS to 400 hours with no regrets. IEM's usually about 200 hours... maybe more. Cables, usually 100-150 hours?


----------



## jmwant

szore said:


> Iv'e burned DAPS to 400 hours with no regrets. IEM's usually about 200 hours... maybe more. Cables, usually 100-150 hours?


Does burning daps make a difference in sq?


----------



## JEHL

If I understand correctly from HBB. The tweeter in the NRA/ZEX is an active balanced membrane and not an electret? Like in the Shuoer Tape?


----------



## 4ceratops (Oct 12, 2021)

jmwant said:


> Does burning daps make a difference in sq?


Of course! Like between night and day, fire and water or ON and OFF. 🤣 And it is most effective to burn DAPs in the oven, then even 10 minutes is enough.


----------



## Dobrescu George

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Burn-in never transforms a mediocre IEM into a good one, but it can make the drivers more flexible sometimes...which is more about bass part becoming more elastic and articulated...when it can.
> I don't believe in 200H burn-in though as you encounter with your Janus...it take about 10-50H max to settle from my experience.
> Brain burn is more commun than mecanical burn in, but still, diaphragm are glued to voice coil support and need to settle some time.Their alot going on in a DD driver....for BA, that's something else, but the diaphragm might gain in flexibility speed too with time...or loose it...



That's pretty much what I experienced too actually, it didn't take hundreds of hours, rather around 5-10 or so for them to sound good (?) 

I'm sorry if I left the impressions it took more time (?)


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> Does burning daps make a difference in sq?



It's better to remain agnostic about such claims. Even if they sound really unlikely, and if another explanation might exist, it is still possible that some people may be sensitive enough to grok a difference after burning in stuff.


----------



## szore

jmwant said:


> Does burning daps make a difference in sq?


Yeah, they say its something with the capacitors...but the sound polishes and tightens up.


----------



## Dobrescu George

jmwant said:


> Does burning daps make a difference in sq?



Having reviewed over 300 products to date... 

Have never noticed any burn-in difference for DAPs nor any company claiming I should do it before reviewing / taking final impressions. 

But I had multiple requests for burn-in even for IEMs. 

It is quite probable that the brain is the one doing it for the most part, but still it is good practice to do it if recommended so.


----------



## agawa (Oct 13, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Burn-in never transforms a mediocre IEM into a good one, but it can make the drivers more flexible sometimes...which is more about bass part becoming more elastic and articulated...when it can.
> I don't believe in 200H burn-in though as you encounter with your Janus...it take about 10-50H max to settle from my experience.
> Brain burn is more commun than mecanical burn in, but still, diaphragm are glued to voice coil support and need to settle some time.Their alot going on in a DD driver....for BA, that's something else, but the diaphragm might gain in flexibility speed too with time...or loose it...


Burnin works great for me! I'd never buy earphone with less than 200 hour burnin spec because that gives me the confidence that the engineer listened to their creation long enough before shipping it out to customers (lol). One desirable side effect is GAS reduction, hence less crap in my earphone pile. BTW, are you planning to reopen your fb group soon?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 13, 2021)

Dobrescu George said:


> Since we're at the beginning of a new week, I have an interesting question for you: Do you believe in burn-in? I always treated it as a grey zone. On this subject, today's review will be about ddHifi Janus from DDHiFi!! This one is interesting because when I first heard it, it sounded rather bright and lacked bass, only to then turn into a full bashed earphone the more I listened to it.
> 
> Whether it was burn-in, me adjusting to it, it happened fast, within a few hours of listening. At any rate, this is a comfortable IEM, with good overall build, two cable sockets, both MMCX and 2-Pin, and great detail + resolution.
> 
> ...


In my experience the burn in is necessary, the time depend on the specific component.

Vacuum tubes have different time each one, Sovtek more then all the others.

Speaking about earphone/headphone in my test 24 hours normally do the most of the work, after this time there are out little improvements.

As example NRA needs more time to stabilize.

Brain burn in is a natural process that train our minds to adapt to a different sound sensations.

Normally to judge better I compare an earphone with different others so my ears don't get used to a specific sound.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Oct 13, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well lets pray hard the Oppoty gods....at least it's not priced 100$ like the underwhelming Prometheus....but, man....What is this design? Seem like a TWS iem with a cable...
> I will get a pair out of curiosity with very low attempt since nothing beat BL-03 in whole BLON line up imo, in term of tonality with decent technicalities, since BL05S have superior tech but less balanced and natural tonality...


Agree on the takes on design. It ain't bad but I really do think only a gigantic second driver would justify the wasted space there.

It's sad how diminishing wired earbuds market is. I simply don't even think of wired ones anymore unless it's something very creative, or amazing deals. The only one wired earbuds I got this year was a RHA T20i, and I only got them because the encountered price was sub $50, and I have a thing for metal shells.

There were five other TWS purchased in the same period. They just offer a lot more convenience with presentable sound, longer battery life, and features like ANC etc.

So many brands disappeared in last couple of years. I really hope wired companies up their games, or at least get into the wireless market for profits. Stick around to make some wired earbuds, even as a niche product!


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> KZ EDX isn't garbage but is priced absurdly low....you can choose detachable cable with mic.
> Other similar choice are QKZ VK4 and TRN MT1.
> All sub-10$.
> If you can strech up, KZ ZS10PRO will surely make more WOW effect on you nephew, CCA C10  is even greater and wait whaat...its 20$ right now on ALI! Get it!


While some of those ultra cheap, reversed teardrop design IEMs are good deals, I wouldn't recommend them unless one knows their signatures. KZ EDX to me is unique, my first impression was 'Crisp', notes are very clean, and bass lacking, could be a good fit for podcast, but not suitable for all genres! MT1 was a more generic experience, they're alright, and just... alright. It probably wouldn't be a bad ideas to spend extra bucks. Tons of options in $20~$40 range.


----------



## JEHL (Oct 13, 2021)

Kumonomukou said:


> Agree on the takes on design. It ain't bad but I really do think only a gigantic second driver would justify the wasted space there.
> 
> It's sad how diminishing wired earbuds market is. I simply don't even think of wired ones anymore unless it's something very creative, or amazing deals. The only one wired earbuds I got this year was a RHA T20i, and I only got them because the encountered price was around $40, and I have a thing for metal shells.
> 
> ...


Guess i must be your antithesis... I don't like dealing with batteries at all.

Edit: It wouldn't be a pain if at least these headgear still had connectors so you could run them wired.


----------



## szore

szore said:


> I just got Prometheus tonight, listening now, and I love it. I'm using $2,600 worth of DAP and cable (8wire), but they sound better than I expected. And I think better than the blon 3. Cant wait till they burn in...
> Edit: Been listening for 2.5 hours now, and definitly better than blon 3, much better bass. Out of head soundstage. Listening to Rush, and I know these aren't perfect, so I can just relax and enjoy them! They are a very slamming with mild imperfections, but the imperfections for me are part of the charm. Listening to Rush, I can crank them up just enough to let my ears bleed.  Ithink stock cable is a bottleneck. I think these would scale well with higher end gear. Not the greatest resolution.  I get layering and texture. Guitars come in like sandpaper on intro to Finding My Way... The bass is a little bloated, but I suspect that will clear up a  little with burn in. The highs I like, and the bass, tho bloated, is layered and has good slam to me.


So it seems the Monile 50s cable is a little too resovliving, switched over to the PWAudio 1% gold alloy Blackicon, and they sound perfect to me....!


----------



## SenyorC

*KZ ZEX*

As there is no dedicated Head Gear space for these, I will leave my review here.

As with all of my reviews, this is also available in Spanish on my blog and on YouTube, links at the end of this post.







*Intro…*

It has been a while since I tried any of the latest offerings from KZ and I somehow stumbled across the ZEX when it was announced for preorder. As it was a new combination of drivers from the brand and was at a very reasonable price, I placed the preorder and actually forgot about it.

It sat in an unopened box for a while until I saw somebody mention it on a forum and decided to check if I had actually received it or not (I had quite a few unopened boxes laying around). It was indeed there and I decided to give it a quick listen, I must say I was surprised at the first listen, so I put it on the burn-in rig and gave it the usual time before grabbing it again this week to test more.






*Presentation…*

Not much has changed in the KZ presentation, in fact, I don’t think anything has changed since the last time I opened a normal set of theirs. I mean, there have been a couple of “special” presentations, such as the ZAX, but this is just like any other of the many KZ offerings that have been across my desk.

A simple white box from which slides a tray with a clear plastic cover, showing the IEMs inside. Underneath this we get 3 pairs of silicone tips (including the ones installed), the cable and, well, that’s it.






*Build and aesthetics…*

While the shape of the ZEX is the same usual shape used by the brand, they are a little smaller than things like the ZSN range (only slightly), being the same size as the ZAX but with a bit more contouring going on. They actually look fairly decent for a set of IEMs that cost around 20€. I am not sure if the faceplate is plastic or metal but if I had to guess, I would say plastic. Overall I like the look of them, fairly discrete but without being too boring.

As far as the cable, well, here KZ have made a huge improvement in my opinion. Ok, it’s not a boutique cable with fancy braiding but it is miles ahead of the thin twisted cables that I was used to receiving from the brand. They haven’t even really done much to improve it, they have just covered a thin cable in a see through rubber coating, but it is enough for me to not want to throw the cable in the KZ pile upon opening the IEMs. My version has an inline mic and I am not sure if I ordered it like that on purpose or by mistake (or maybe that was the only one available for pre-order at the time) but it’s a shame as I wouldn’t mind having this cable mic free for when I use other KZ IEMs.







*Sound…*

Let me start by getting straight to the point, the ZEX sound pretty darn good for a set of 20€ IEMs. There are more and more options in this price bracket lately, some of which are very decent IEMs that would make plenty of people happy, and I think that the ZEX should be put straight into the decent category without a doubt. They do have a few issues that I will comment on shortly but these IEMs are a set that are impressive upon first listen.

I say first listen because my first impressions were “wow, these have a lot of bass yet sound very clear!” As I have spent more time with them, there have been a few things that have stood out, making them still impressive but remind me that these are not perfect.

The sound signature is very much the typical KZ “V” shape found on the majority of their IEMs, with few exceptions. Over time, KZ has stuck with a similar tuning on most of their set and just achieved it in different ways, with different driver configurations, some working better than others. 

In the case of the ZEX, KZ are using a single Dual Magnetic Dynamic Unit and what they call a Low Voltage Electrostatic Unit. An electrostat is not something found on many IEMs, even if it is not exactly an electrostat, and it does seem to work in favour of these specific IEMs.

I am going to get into the specific frequency ranges and usual steps in just a second but first let me make a note on tips. I have used the included tips (which I wasn’t overly keen on), foam tips (that made them a little dull), Final Audio Tips (which make them more impressive but show a bit of harshness that I am about to comment on) and also Xelastic tips (which fix the harshness but again dull down the clarity a little too much for me). So, my thoughts are based on using the Final Audio tips, tips that do enhance the bass and retain the clarity that I feel these are good at.

Starting with subbass, these have plenty of it. If you are looking for rumble in the low end, the ZEX deliver and manage to do so without losing control too much. As I have stated on many occasions, I am not one for elevated bass unless I am specifically in the mood, well, the ZEX are good candidates for when I am in the mood. “Chameleon” can not be said to be lacking anything at the lowest frequencies and while it is not the most controlled I have ever heard it, it is certainly good enough to be enjoyable. “Nara” is also a very good example of the fullness that the ZEX have all the way down to the lowest notes. Let’s just say that my hearing rolls off before the IEMs seem to.

In the mid and higher bass regions, the bass is still very present and is also clear and articulate. Listening to things like “Forgot About Dre”, where the bass line moves around between 50Hz and 100Hz, it stays present without anything seeming out of place. I listened to quite a bit of Hip Hop and EDM, enjoying the low end presentation of most of it. Moving to things that are less electronically focused, such as “Give Me One Reason” by Tracy Chapman, the bass is a little more elevated than I would choose but does a decent job of staying out of the way of the rest of the frequencies. With “Black Muse” by Prince, I did find that I wanted to dial it down a bit though but still listenable.

And I think that is where KZ have made a decent job of these IEMs. I don’t know where the crossover to the electrostat happens but the ZEX manage to keep mids and highs clear and present, even when the low end is boosted. 

There is a dip in the mids as I mentioned, but the dip is not overly done, or at least the climb up at the end of the mids is enough to make sure vocals and mid centric instruments are present. I was actually very surprised at how detailed and clear these can be in the higher end of the mids and lower treble frequencies. Even for my typical vocal and acoustic instrument focused tracks, they do a good job of keeping everything clear and well presented.

The negative side, there is always a negative side, is that sometimes vocals and other parts of the higher mids can come across as harsh. They are actually not sibilant, at least they don’t add sibilance, but certain parts can be a little brutal at times. This is not all the time, just on occasions, but that can actually be worse at times, as EQ (or tip changes) to remove these harsh appearances seem to dull down the overall signature in general, becoming a little too blunt for my tastes.

Don’t get me wrong, I still feel that these are excellent value for their price, and would still be good value at a much higher price, but those peaks do take the enjoyment away now and again. 

As far as soundstage, well, we are back in the average camp here. They are not bad but are nothing worth noting in this regard. Image placement is also acceptable, maybe a little over average, but again nothing out of this world. 






*Conclusion…*

I think the last set of KZ IEMs I reviewed were the ZAX, a more classic hybrid set up from KZ, and I must say that these are more impressive than the ZAX. By this I don’t mean they are better, I mean that they are more impressive in what they can do. I think that I can dial the ZAX more towards my tastes with my usual selection of music (not just the stuff on my test list) but they are not IEMs that I usually reach for, I have others that I prefer much more.

However, the ZEX are sort of a “Here, take that!” set of IEMs. I was literally surprised when I first heard them and I still am when I pick them up after listening to other stuff, especially with hip hop and EDM.

I would not put them at the top of my recommended list for my personal tastes but I certainly think they are worth (more than) their price. I would have no problem recommending them to people who want to party inside their head. They sort of remind me of some car systems that people spend a lot of time (and money) perfecting to get that Saturday night parking lot EDM party set up, and these only cost 20€.

www.achoreviews.com

www.youtube.com/achoreviews


----------



## InvisibleInk

SenyorC said:


> *KZ ZEX*
> 
> As there is no dedicated Head Gear space for these, I will leave my review here.
> 
> ...


After reading this I will be destined to add another Pokemon to my collection


----------



## Lobarkaine

SenyorC said:


> *KZ ZEX*
> 
> As there is no dedicated Head Gear space for these, I will leave my review here.
> 
> ...


Great review 👍

May you compare ZEX with NRA?

It could be interesting.


----------



## SenyorC

Lobarkaine said:


> Great review 👍
> 
> May you compare ZEX with NRA?
> 
> It could be interesting.



I don't have the NRA but if I get to listen to them, no problem.


----------



## jmwant

QOA releases its latest single DD IEM. A titanium plated PEN diaphragm, anybody heard any IEMs with PEN diaphragm before?

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/queen...r-iem-with-10mm-titanium-plated-pen-diaphragm


----------



## boost3d (Oct 14, 2021)

jmwant said:


> QOA releases its latest single DD IEM. A titanium plated PEN diaphragm, anybody heard any IEMs with PEN diaphragm before?
> 
> https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/queen...r-iem-with-10mm-titanium-plated-pen-diaphragm



I was just about to ask about this brand, Queen of Audio. They rarely get mentioned here, Youtube or on Reddit. Are they any good? They have a Vesper model that is only $69. And now this model. They certainly look nice.


----------



## Nimweth

boost3d said:


> I was just about to ask about this brand, Queen of Audio. They rarely get mentioned here, Youtube or on Reddit. Are they any good? They have a Vesper model that is only $69. And now this model. They certainly look nice.


I believe Queen of Audio is a spin off brand of Kinera. It was started by two sisters, hence the name.


----------



## dw1narso

Guys... I just found a way to increase my threshold of listening HZ Heart Mirror louder... (kidding... of course I don't want to hurt my ears...)...

Baskingshark kept saying that Heart Mirror need good amping. When I thought I already found HM a good match with CXPro CX31993 (I like it more with energetic CXPro than with Qudelix 5K maturity) cause I think CXPro has more than enough power to make HM sing... That's until my Tempotec Sonata E44 arrived...

E44 + Heart Mirror are so freaking dangerous....... Together they *play sooo clean and natural *that make me just want to crank up the volume to feel more immersed in the music.. in the clubhouse or hall... for anything I throw to them... Massive Attack, Bach Cello Suite, Karajan's Beethoven Symphonies, John William's soundtracks, Styx, Miles Davis, Metallica, Madonna, Shania Twain, Alison Krauss, Rascal Flattts, GnR, Queen... basically everything... 
'Angel' track from Massive Attack's Mezzanine never felt so dark... (antithesis..?... Heart Mirror supposed to be bright, right?) 
'September in Montreal' track from Anne Bisson's Blue Mind, is a show of of piano, drum and percussion that's so well recorded... sounded so real with this combo...

@baskingshark  , you are so right, bro! HM with quality source and amp really scale up...
@OspreyAndy  , you are so right about E44, bro!   It is a smooth giant...

PS. this is with Single Ended out from E44 through the provided 4.4 to 3.5mm adapter, haven't yet try in balanced...

PSS. How much is the HM improvement with E44 over CXPro?

Better sound definition (voice and instrument now felt to have more 'flesh' and 'blood')
Better layering
More open
Effortless 
Does E44 worth 6-8x more expensive than CXPro? For Heart Mirror, the answer is YES. Heart Mirror deserve better source...


----------



## JEHL

And then there's me who doesn't seem to notice ANY difference whatsoever on my BL-03 while rolling sources besides how loud it can be driven. 

Even the weakest source, my cellphone, drives it far louder than I'll ever need with no audible brickwalling and certainly no audible changes to the driver properties.

My laptop is perhaps my worst source so far. More power than cellphone, but introduces audible hissing... On the BL-03 of all things.

I ordered the Apple USB-C dongle becuase it's so dirt cheap it's just worth a single meal, maybe even less. Right?

Rolling cables also has done absolutely nothing for my ears so far besides my Tripowin Zonie being orders of magnitude more comfortable than stock cable. You'd think 0.9Ω for the stock cable and 0.3Ω for the Zonie would matter or that the Zonie is silver plated while stock is who knows what.

I'd like to emphasize "my ears" while I say all of this... Guess I'm no audiophile after all.

On the other hand I've greatly modded them using dried disinfecting wipes ( no actual polyester fiberfill so this is what I had to work with). Both the nozzle and the eartips, and these are surprisingly effective... Maybe sometimes too effective.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Actually I see a lot of manufacturers claiming a burn in of 100 - 200 hours is needed to let the IEM sound optimal.
> 
> Sounds (no pun intended) like a scheme to distract the consumer in case they don't like the sound OOTB? Like they burn in 200 hours and a new hypetrain comes in the mail within that period, or the returns policy is over after 200 hours hahaha. I mean burn in for a few hours is okay, but agree that a 100 - 200 hours burn in isn't gonna make a night and day difference.


Lol, you might have nailed a marketing approach among other 
but tbh, its just imprevisible in my experience....but for me, listening to the same IEM 50H represent about 2weeks and more (cause i can't only listen to 1 IEM!) so while im able to tell different in short period of time, im not sure after 1 years of use i would be able to pin point sound difference! Sound like a form of fetichism for some at the end imo.
the type of material used for diaphragm inflict, as well, for speakers some hifi companies do burn-in phases...i guess they don't do that just for fun.
DD seem way more sensible to diaphragm flexibility challenge...
Planar too, my Sundara was sounding very strange at first, overly flat-cold...these are big Azz driver membranes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

agawa said:


> Burnin works great for me! I'd never buy earphone with less than 200 hour burnin spec because that gives me the confidence that the engineer listened to their creation long enough before shipping it out to customers (lol). One desirable side effect is GAS reduction, hence less crap in my earphone pile. BTW, are you planning to reopen your fb group soon?


Gas reduction? Cool, we learn something new everyday!
But im not sure it means they listen to them 200h or so....like, every one of them...for a chifi at less than 100$...hum, who knows...perhaps BQEYZ did!

Anyway, im open-minded about burn-in. Like I am about cable too. Unless snake oil priced.

Yeah mate, NBBA will reopen soon...i just bought a ''chifi house with QC issue'' so...hard to focus on anything else. Its easier to just pop up here time to time for now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> While some of those ultra cheap, reversed teardrop design IEMs are good deals, I wouldn't recommend them unless one knows their signatures. KZ EDX to me is unique, my first impression was 'Crisp', notes are very clean, and bass lacking, could be a good fit for podcast, but not suitable for all genres! MT1 was a more generic experience, they're alright, and just... alright. It probably wouldn't be a bad ideas to spend extra bucks. Tons of options in $20~$40 range.


Indeed...but it's 10$ category. Bass lack extension but is thumpy enough. EDX is a great deal imo
20-50$ is magical budget price range, no doubt!! (HZMHZMHZMHZMHZMHZMHZM)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> Agree on the takes on design. It ain't bad but I really do think only a gigantic second driver would justify the wasted space there.
> 
> It's sad how diminishing wired earbuds market is. I simply don't even think of wired ones anymore unless it's something very creative, or amazing deals. The only one wired earbuds I got this year was a RHA T20i, and I only got them because the encountered price was sub $50, and I have a thing for metal shells.
> 
> ...


TWS....im not going into this....nope nope nope.

That's personal taste here, some favoring practicality over sound quality, others not.

And practicality is debatable cause of battery life aspect....so, nope nope nope, not going to open this pandora box!

Happy you enjoy your TWS earbuds mate, perhaps giving a try to HZsound Mirror for your next wired (detachable) IEM will be very good value for your love of music too, they go that metal shell hum, but are quite of bass light, but Deep lean bass kinda way.


----------



## SenyorC (Oct 17, 2021)

Here is another review of a couple of budget offerings, the *CCZ Melody and the CCZ Emerald*

As with all of my reviews, these are available in Spanish on my blog (www.achoreviews.com) and on YouTube (www.youtube.com/achoreviews)







The CCZ Emerald and the CCZ Melody were sent to me free of charge by KeepHiFi in exchange for this review. They have not requested anything, therefore my review will be as honest and sincere as possible, as they always are, but it is always good to consider the fact that these IEMs have not cost me anything.

As I have mentioned before, I don't post purchasing links (even though they are non-affiliate links) on external websites, so to see the links to these products via KeepHiFi or their AliExpress store, please visit the version of this review posted on my blog.

*Intro…*

This is the first time I have tried any CCZ IEMs and I decided to review them both together. My main reason for this is that they are so similar that if it wasn’t for the colour (and a few sound differences), I would not be able to tell them apart. Therefore, I will discuss both of these and also compare them against themselves as I go.

Before getting on with the usual parts of my review, I will mention the specs so you can see what I mean about being similar:

The Emerald uses a single 10mm DD together with a custom CCZ BA driver. It states an impedance of 16 Ohms and a sensibility of 110dB.

The Melody uses a single 10mm DD together with a custom CCZ BA driver. It states an impedance of 16 Ohms and a sensibility of 110dB.

No, I didn’t just copy and paste that paragraph, maybe you are starting to get my point.

They are even the same price, well, the Emerald is actually about 1€ more expensive, both coming in at under 20€.






*Presentation…*

It’s no surprise that both sets of IEMs come packaged in exactly the same way. A simple white box with an image of the product on the front, with a few specs on the back and features on the sides of the boxes. Apart from the difference in image on the front of the box, the only other difference I can find is that the Melody mentions “Lightweight design” as a feature whereas the Emerald states “Selected Dynamic Driver” in the same place on the box.

Also, on the front of the box of the Melody it states that the are “Stunning New Sound from Inside Out”, while the Emerald just says “DD and BA Hybrid In-Ear HIFI Earphones”.

Inside the box we again find everything is identical except for the actual IEMs. Both contain the exact same cable and two extra sets of silicone tips along with the ones that are installed.






*Build and aesthetics…*

First, as both are the same, the cable. The cable is a thin black cable that is reminiscent of those that were included with earlier KZ models. There is nothing really wrong with the cable, it is a basic cable that serves it’s purpose but won’t be winning any prizes.

Now the IEMs, which are actually different, well… sort of. The shapes are identical, the size is identical and the only difference (apart from colour) is a small slope on the faceplate of the Emerald, which you can probably see in the photo above.

There is lees than a gram difference in weight, so I would have thought that the lightweight design would have been a feature of the Emerald also but, I guess the selected Dynamic Driver was more appealing.

There seem to be no obvious build issues or flaws, at least at this price point, and I got the Melody in clear so I can actually see the inside. I am certainly not going to pick faults with it as it is a sub 20€ IEM, so as long as it has no obvious flaws, that is fine with me.

I will say that I prefer the look of the Emerald, in my case in blue but also available in green, as I think it looks a little better while hiding the internals (only on the top, the back is still transparent so you can see the driver capsule.

As far as comfort, I have to say that I experienced some issues with these IEMs (remember they are both identical. On the top part of the inside they have something that is kind of like a rubber lip. This actually puts pressure on the inside of my ear and became rather uncomfortable after an hour or so. I found that I couldn’t wear them for longer than that without discomfort, so my sessions have been intermittent. Comfort is obviously a very personal thing and I have no idea if this will affect other people also but I can only speak for myself.

One other thing I noticed was that the tips included have a kind of channel around them, near the tip. I have no idea what this was supposed to do, if anything, but I found the tips to provide a decent sound and comfort that wasn’t bad either, so my sound impressions are with the stock tips.






*Sound…*

So, onto the part where things are a little different, with the emphasis being on “little”.

First let me say that I started off with the Emerald and found that the sound signature was quite pleasant. I didn’t immediately pick up any specific flaws and found that I was quite happily listening to my music while working. If it hadn't been for that hot spot I mentioned in comfort, I would have easily listened to these IEMs all day.

The Melody was also a pleasant enough listen but I found it to lack a bit of body and fullness in comparison to the Emerald. I will mention a little more as I go through the usual frequency groups.

Starting with the subbass, the Emerald has a nice extension with good presence but without being overpowering in any way. Low notes are clear and articulate but do not give the impression of being overly boosted. For example, a song like “Royals” by Lorde proves to have enough in the subbass regions to appreciate what is going on down there but when passing over to something more acoustical, the Emerald don’t suddenly add weight at the low end that shouldn’t be there.

In comparison, the Melody is quite a bit thinner on the low end. There is still a presence of subbass, enough to appreciate the tracks, but it is not as full as the Emerald in this regard. I suppose one could argue that it is cleaner but to be honest, the Emerald is not exactly dirty in its subbass reproduction.

Honestly, I could live with the subbass on either of these two sets but my guess would be that the majority of people would opt for the subbass on the Emerald over the Melody.

Moving into the mid and higher bass territory, the situation is repeated. The Melody is very clean and is by no means overly boosted. It presents bass lines with nice articulation, making it easy to appreciate all kinds of bass lines, from Led Zeppelin's “Whole Lotta Love” through to “All Eyez on Me” by 2Pac.

However, moving back to the Emerald, the clean and articulated sound of the bass lines is still just as present, with just a little more presence. I mean, there is not a huge dB difference between the bass on the Melody and the Emerald, but it is noticeable and in my opinion, the Emerald makes it seem a little fuller, with more body. Again, as my preferences usually move towards the neutral side of things in the bass regions, one would think that the Melody would have the upper hand, but again I find that both are good, just that the extra body of the Emerald makes music seem a little more lively.

Moving into the mids, these are also quite pleasurable. There is no real recess in the mids, however, as the Emerald does have that little extra in bass, the mids can seem slightly further back. The difference is not huge and this is only really noticeable on tracks with a lot of bass, such as “Chameleon” or “Sun Is Shining” etc. I think I would again choose the Emerald for the mids as I like that little extra roundness of the low end with the majority of my music. Maybe on occasions where bass is very present in a track, again, such as “Chameleon”, then maybe I would opt for the mids from the Melody but the majority of the music I listen to is not overly boosted in the low end.

Vocals come across very nicely on both sets, with enough presence and clarity to make the majority of my music very enjoyable. There is a nice balance throughout the vocal ranges of both male and female singers, with tracks like “Billie Jean” by The Civil Wars being well balanced between both voices and without either becoming overly harsh. In the case of vocals, I think both sets are very similar, except for a little extra weight in the lowest ranges of very deep male vocals. There were a few brief occasions where I noticed a little harshness in some of the higher mids of specific voices but it was a very rare occurrence and very much dependent on a specific note in a specific recording.

Up in the higher ranges, both sets offer a decent amount of air and extension, without being overly sibilant. There is a slight touch of sibilance on my usual “Code Cool” test track, not enough to be painful but certainly a little bit more that I would choose. The Emerald seems to be slightly better in this regard but not by a huge amount. The extension is also very similar on both with the Melody perhaps seeming to be more airy due to that slight touch more presence in these frequency ranges.

As far as stage and image placement, I must say that I was pleasantly surprised by these IEMs. Listening to “Strange Fruit” by Dominique Fils-Aimé, the multiple vocals are nicely spaced and the layers are easily identified. Of course these are still IEMs but they are above the averageness I have come to expect from the majority. I think that the Melody gives a sensation of being slightly wider, however the Emerald makes the layers sound a little smoother and more “locked in” with each other, although the differences are minimal.







*Conclusion…*

I have been pleasantly surprised by these offerings from CCZ for their price bracket. They are very coherent and enjoyable IEMs. It is a shame that the comfort doesn’t work for me, meaning that I can't listen to them for extended periods of time. By the end of the tests and comparisons, my ears really did feel painful.

As far as the actual sound signatures, I think I would choose the Emerald over the melody. I know this sounds strange, me choosing the bassier set of the two, but I feel that it just ties everything in together a little better, giving an overall roundness to the presentation.

To be totally honest, I think that either of these sets is a good buy for the 20€ asking price, but the Emerald is just slightly more refined and a better deal.


----------



## gadgetgod

Hello friends, I got to experience the FD3 by FiiO Courtesy of a very good friend of mine(he bought the unit and gave me for audition for a few days).

I know it has become an old model, but for about 100$, I simply loved the set. Here are my brief impressions for the same.





FiiO is one of my favorite brands where I have used many of their gears previously including M11 Pro Music Player, FH5 IEM, and FD5 IEMs. And to be very honest, FD5 were my favorite single dynamic IEMs until today when I got to experience the FD3.

I was not at all interested in buying the FD3 at all. I thought I have now evolved from the state where I need my FD5 with me(I sold it long back). But hearing this gem, made me go insane. This little beauty comes very close to just 100$ but in my general opinion, is a much better value-for-money stuff than the FD5. It's like FiiO created a competition for themselves at a lower price point.

Tonality: Warm with elevated bass. The bass response of this pair is like a sub-woofer. You get to experience some of the best bass you can at this price point with the FD3.

Lower End: As mentioned above, the best I have experienced at this price point. It's punchy, it's impactful, it's literally a sub-woofer in your ears. Want a fun listening session? FD3 is the perfect one for you.

Midrange: I find midrange warm and musical. The vocals have good clarity and carry good emotions with them. Acoustic instruments are well-detailed.

Treble: The top end has a smooth treatment, the extension is good, the instrument separation is excellent for the price point. There is no noticeable harshness or sibilance with the FD3.

Soundstage: Good width with a decent amount of air on the stage.

A short comparison between FD5 and FD3.

IMO, take a little bit of energy out of FD5, elevate some bass response, and give a warm touch to the vocals, whooosh FD3 is here.

Some Cons with FD3:-
In terms of sound, I just can't complain about anything. But obviously, if you prefer reference-grade or balanced sound, the FD3 is not for you. It has a bassy signature.

My Biggest concern with FD3 is its weight. I listened to the pair for about an hour or two, and my ears were paining. The earpieces are heavy and are not designed for long listening sessions.

Well, that's about it from my side on the FD3. Hope it helps you out. I will put up my review later on its thread.


----------



## r31ya

SenyorC said:


> Here is another review of a couple of budget offerings, the *CCZ Melody and the CCZ Emerald*
> 
> As with all of my reviews, these are available in Spanish on my blog (www.achoreviews.com) and on YouTube (www.youtube.com/achoreviews)
> 
> ...


Do you have tried DQ6 or Tanya?
How it is compared to them?


----------



## SenyorC

r31ya said:


> Do you have tried DQ6 or Tanya?
> How it is compared to them?



Not as dark as the Tanya, a little more air up top. Highs are also smoother than on the DQ6 unless you do the foam/filter mod on the DQ6.


----------



## eridenti

JEHL said:


> And then there's me who doesn't seem to notice ANY difference whatsoever on my BL-03 while rolling sources besides how loud it can be driven.
> 
> Even the weakest source, my cellphone, drives it far louder than I'll ever need with no audible brickwalling and certainly no audible changes to the driver properties.
> 
> ...


Between directly to my laptop and iPhone with Apple Dongle I couldn't quite see the difference when listening with my BL03s. Once I tried the Sonata HD Pro I noticed some subtle differences. Like better treble, more details. For bass I can't tell any difference.

I wonder though if Sonata HD Pro would be enough if I decide to upgrade from the BL03. Considering Kato, Hana 2021, Mangird Tea, Mele atm.


----------



## RikudouGoku

eridenti said:


> upgrade from the BL03. Considering Kato, Hana 2021, Mangird Tea, Mele atm.


If you want an upgrade to the BL03, the Sony XBA-N3 is the one to get.


----------



## dw1narso

JEHL said:


> And then there's me who doesn't seem to notice ANY difference whatsoever on my BL-03 while rolling sources besides how loud it can be driven.
> 
> Even the weakest source, my cellphone, drives it far louder than I'll ever need with no audible brickwalling and certainly no audible changes to the driver properties.
> 
> ...


I'll try my Blon BL-03 with few sources.

Regarding my post about E44 and the bit comparison with CXPro, I forgot to mention that I use Foobar + WASAPI on Wndows 10 notebook with powerful docking power supply on properly grounded electricity.


----------



## lushmelody (Oct 17, 2021)

eridenti said:


> Between directly to my laptop and iPhone with Apple Dongle I couldn't quite see the difference when listening with my BL03s. Once I tried the Sonata HD Pro I noticed some subtle differences. Like better treble, more details. For bass I can't tell any difference.
> 
> I wonder though if Sonata HD Pro would be enough if I decide to upgrade from the BL03. Considering Kato, Hana 2021, Mangird Tea, Mele atm.


Yeah, I also notice a more refined treble and a tonal change with external DACs. I don't think its because of more output power, but the result of their chip and circuits. I personally think is so minimal difference and so unpractical, wish phone manufacturers didn't abandon phones having 3.5mm connector


----------



## InvisibleInk

lushmelody said:


> wish phone manufacturers didn't abandon phones having 3.5mm connector


or the SDCard slot or the replaceable batteries


----------



## BnGMurphy

Anyone know of a good IEM for music production? I have spent a while searching but can't find an answer. I have the KZ ZSN Pro but I don't think they will be suitable for making music at home. KZ market their ATE for studio use, but they are cheaper than expected. Somone else recommended their AS10 but the sales page doesn't mention "studio".

Anyone know if these or something else would be better? I would rather keep the price under $50, especially as I will be using headphones most of the time. I know I should use monitor speakers but that's not possible at this time (travel). 

I will send KZ a message now too and update here.

Thanks


----------



## InvisibleInk

BnGMurphy said:


> Anyone know of a good IEM for music production? I have spent a while searching but can't find an answer. I have the KZ ZSN Pro but I don't think they will be suitable for making music at home. KZ market their ATE for studio use, but they are cheaper than expected. Somone else recommended their AS10 but the sales page doesn't mention "studio".
> 
> Anyone know if these or something else would be better? I would rather keep the price under $50, especially as I will be using headphones most of the time. I know I should use monitor speakers but that's not possible at this time (travel).
> 
> ...


I think the Etymotic ER2SE can be had for @ $60-80 USD. Sound quality plus studio tuning (for real not marketing BS).


----------



## raymanh

Anyone know how to decide whether or not an IEM is suitable for using straight out of a phone 3.5mm jack (non LG or ASUS ROG)?

I'd assume you'd use the impedance and sensitivity and plug it into an online calc to find power required at a certain decible level. And the lower the power required, the more suitable for a phone. But I read somewhere that there's more to it than that, talking about high impedance IEMs requiring more voltage than current and low impedance the opposite. Could someone one help? 

Thanks.


----------



## baskingshark

raymanh said:


> Anyone know how to decide whether or not an IEM is suitable for using straight out of a phone 3.5mm jack (non LG or ASUS ROG)?
> 
> I'd assume you'd use the impedance and sensitivity and plug it into an online calc to find power required at a certain decible level. And the lower the power required, the more suitable for a phone. But I read somewhere that there's more to it than that, talking about high impedance IEMs requiring more voltage than current and low impedance the opposite. Could someone one help?
> 
> Thanks.



I usually use this calculator from Headphonesty to determine the power requirements: https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/

It has voltage and current requirements listed in this calculator too, pretty nifty.

There are exceptions of course, some planars will need juice to power, despite on paper them having low impedance/high sensitivity.


----------



## raymanh (Oct 18, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I usually use this calculator from Headphonesty to determine the power requirements: https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/
> 
> It has voltage and current requirements listed in this calculator too, pretty nifty.
> 
> There are exceptions of course, some planars will need juice to power, despite on paper them having low impedance/high sensitivity.



Thanks,

So I just used that calculator with 16 ohms and 106 dB/mW as the inputs for 100 dBSPL. It comes out with 1mW, 0.13V(rms) and 7.9 mA(rms).

However, I tried two other calculators (digizoid and hear.audio) and they both gave me 0.06V(rms) and 4mA(rms), one with required power of 0.23mW and the other with 0 (that calc probably rounds).

I'm confused which ones are correct.

Secondly, I'm not sure what to do with these numbers- I can't find online what modern phone audio jacks put out in terms of volts and current. Would any perhaps know the ball park of these figures?


----------



## JEHL

Did the TRN TA1 become a FOTM thing after all, or does it still have relevance today?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BnGMurphy said:


> Anyone know of a good IEM for music production? I have spent a while searching but can't find an answer. I have the KZ ZSN Pro but I don't think they will be suitable for making music at home. KZ market their ATE for studio use, but they are cheaper than expected. Somone else recommended their AS10 but the sales page doesn't mention "studio".
> 
> Anyone know if these or something else would be better? I would rather keep the price under $50, especially as I will be using headphones most of the time. I know I should use monitor speakers but that's not possible at this time (travel).
> 
> ...


Ill go with HZsound Mirror for this...even if i havent test them for this purpose...
Clean, crisp, neutral with good imaging accuracy, fast transient for demanding mix etc.
But not that easy to drive...thus the fact i didn't use them yet on my laptop.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My *AUDIOSENSE DT600 *review is published on headfi and my website....as well as TRI I3Pro review.

Both are excellent and worth a place in my best budget iem list, but DT600 is superior in tonal balance and overall technicalities.

For those looking to upgrade their Seaudio Yume, I do think DT600 is the one to go, similar tonality with a more weighty and lively dynamic as well as better layering and accuracy.
https://nobsaudiophile.com/2021/10/18/audiosense-dt600-review-refined-delicacy-with-extra-bass-fun/


----------



## unifutomaki

JEHL said:


> Did the TRN TA1 become a FOTM thing after all, or does it still have relevance today?


My MMCX connectors ended up windvaning so I considered it a loss


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> My MMCX connectors ended up windvaning so I considered it a loss


So I take it as MMCX abd budget shouldn't mix.


----------



## Barndoor

JEHL said:


> So I take it as MMCX abd budget shouldn't mix.


or you could take it as MMCX and iems shouldn't mix!


----------



## jmwant

boost3d said:


> I was just about to ask about this brand, Queen of Audio. They rarely get mentioned here, Youtube or on Reddit. Are they any good? They have a Vesper model that is only $69. And now this model. They certainly look nice.


Yeah, its the sister brand of Kinera. Vesper for $60ish is really good for rock and metal.


----------



## amanieux (Oct 30, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Gas reduction? Cool, we learn something new everyday!
> But im not sure it means they listen to them 200h or so....like, every one of them...for a chifi at less than 100$...hum, who knows...perhaps BQEYZ did!
> 
> Anyway, im open-minded about burn-in. Like I am about cable too. Unless snake oil priced.
> ...


the inner cable of iem are almost as thin as a hair so these large 16 gages cables makes no sense, iem drivers requires very little power so cables can be very thin. about burn in i am also open but as with cables swap i never saw a graph before and after showing a difference, if you can hear it but can't measure it, then the difference is placebo ( which is very real (homeopathy is a 1 billion dollar business) but impossible to measure) we should accept that our perception of sound is subjective and accept that placebo is  very big part of it.


----------



## amanieux

Kumonomukou said:


> Agree on the takes on design. It ain't bad but I really do think only a gigantic second driver would justify the wasted space there.
> 
> It's sad how diminishing wired earbuds market is. I simply don't even think of wired ones anymore unless it's something very creative, or amazing deals. The only one wired earbuds I got this year was a RHA T20i, and I only got them because the encountered price was sub $50, and I have a thing for metal shells.
> 
> ...


don't worry tws market is going to dwarf wired iem market because there is no longer jack output in most smartphones and there is much more profit in tws, as explained here


----------



## amanieux

baskingshark said:


> It is an apples and oranges comparison when comparing single DD to hybrids.
> 
> The Heart Mirror is a single DD and the ZAX is a multi driver hybrid behemoth. In general, the single DD types at the budget segment have better timbral accuracy and tonality, but they may lose to hybrids in technicalities (micro details, imaging, instrument separation). Different pros and cons as such.
> 
> ...


you write that heart mirror sounds meh from a smartphone but much better with a bigger amp, did you make a graph by any chance to measure this difference ? thanks


----------



## amanieux (Oct 19, 2021)

harry501501 said:


> Can't remember for the life of me where these tips came from but they're great on heart mirror. They're very thin skinned and flexible and ever so slightly wide bore. I also use the FIIO cable from the FD1. Great combo. These tips especially make them less bright and more smooth/balanced.
> 
> My favourite IEM is the FIIO FH3 as it just fits my personal tastes perfect. Big musical sound, awesome bass and lots of detail without ever approaching analytical. The Heart Mirror is the only other IEM that I use in rotation these days. It just gives me a different listen. It's a little airier and open and even tho the FH3 does squeeze more detail out, the heart mirror has the bigger more vivid soundstage and a tad better separation. It's bass is nowhere near as hard hitting or deep, but that lets it breathe and it's technicalities show.
> 
> ...


my 2 goto iems of the moment are also fh3 and heart mirror, fh3 has more bass and detail plus a better fit for my ear but heart mirror looks nicer and sounds more natural on acoustic instrument and overall more relaxed than fh3 (i moded the heart mirror with the included replacement filter to block the front vent hole which add more bass without getting boomy (which happens if your put microporous tape as it blocks too much air) , i just had to put regular tape around the included filter because the glue on the filter is not holding it in place after 2 weeks of regular usage : i am sharing because it is a free and reversible mod that all heart mirror owners should try if they want a bit more warmth and bass on their heart mirror


----------



## amanieux (Oct 19, 2021)

harry501501 said:


> Can't remember for the life of me where these tips came from but they're great on heart mirror. They're very thin skinned and flexible and ever so slightly wide bore. I also use the FIIO cable from the FD1. Great combo. These tips especially make them less bright and more smooth/balanced.
> 
> My favourite IEM is the FIIO FH3 as it just fits my personal tastes perfect. Big musical sound, awesome bass and lots of detail without ever approaching analytical. The Heart Mirror is the only other IEM that I use in rotation these days. It just gives me a different listen. It's a little airier and open and even tho the FH3 does squeeze more detail out, the heart mirror has the bigger more vivid soundstage and a tad better separation. It's bass is nowhere near as hard hitting or deep, but that lets it breathe and it's technicalities show.
> 
> ...


my 2 goto iems of the moment are also fh3 and heart mirror, fh3 has more bass and detail plus a better fit for my ear but heart mirror looks nicer and sounds more natural on acoustic instrument and overall more relaxed than fh3. if at the same price i'd pick the fh3 but for the $35 i paid on sale on aliexpress, HM is my budget recommendation. ps :  i moded the HM with the included replacement filter to block the front vent which add more bass without getting boomy (which happens if your put microporous tape as it blocks too much air) , i just had to put regular tape around the included filter because the glue on the filter is not holding it in place after 2 weeks of regular usage, every user should try this free, easy to do and reversible mod to add warmth and bass to their HM.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 19, 2021)

amanieux said:


> about cables, my bqeyz spring1 nozzle poped out when i changed tips one day and i saw the inner cable to the BA in the nozzle, it was almost as thin as a hair so these large 16 gages cables makes no sense, iem drivers requires very little power so cables can be very thin. about burn in i am also open but as with cables swap i never saw a graph before and after showing a difference, if you can hear it but can't measure it, then the difference is placebo ( which is very real (homeopathy is a 1 billion dollar business) but impossible to measure) we should accept that our perception of sound is subjective and accept that placebo is  very big part of it.


This is the historical conflict between electronic technicians and audiophilers.

Personally I can't agree with you.

In my thirty years experience in the music reproduction I did a lot of tests, also blind tests to people that absolutely aren't audiophilers and don't understand nothing about cables and all of them can hear the difference between one cable and another and all describe the same difference, so It can't be a placebo effect.

Maybe we just don't know how misure this difference.


----------



## amanieux (Oct 19, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> This is the historical conflict between electronic technicians and audiophilers.
> 
> Personally I can't agree with you.
> 
> ...


if cable swap was picked up in blind testing ( done the right way ) by human i am curious why it cannot be measured by a microphone, does not make much sense as high quality microphones are more sensitive than human ears. can a mic expert confirm top mics are better in both dynamic (higher frequency range) and resolution (lower amplitude sound waves being picked up) than human ears ? thanks


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

amanieux said:


> about cables, my bqeyz spring1 nozzle poped out when i changed tips one day and i saw the inner cable to the BA in the nozzle, it was almost as thin as a hair so these large 16 gages cables makes no sense, iem drivers requires very little power so cables can be very thin. about burn in i am also open but as with cables swap i never saw a graph before and after showing a difference, if you can hear it but can't measure it, then the difference is placebo ( which is very real (homeopathy is a 1 billion dollar business) but impossible to measure) we should accept that our perception of sound is subjective and accept that placebo is  very big part of it.


I don't think it's that easy to explain.....impedance and sensitivity aren't placebo effect and an IEM will measure the same even if badly amped...so...there lotta mysteries going on...and placebo is the least of them...i do have several brain burn in, which is when I get use to a tonality or timbre and learn to appreciate it in its own ''sound paradigm''...inversed burn in too exist, it's when a wow effect is demystified and doesn't work anymore .
And ya, homeopathy is a scam. But naturopathy isn't and some think it is etc...
At the end, all is subjective as you say. Nobody hear the same etc. for example, i will never try to convince somebody to don't appreciate it's audio gear even if i personally think it's bad, if he does I'm sincerely happy for him.

Some people change the little soldering cable for fancy one and swear it improve the sound...

People need to test and conclude by themself if some cable can interfer on final sound restitution, a famous detractor of cable signal transmission effect was Jurgen(audioreviews)....until he discovered by himself it's own subjective proof. It was when he try to find the best cable for KBear Diamond he was tuning. Since then, he's a ''believer''.

Anyway, their a big difference between sub-100$ cable and 500$ and up ones...at they end, it's still is the smallest sound benefit return you get in audio chain imo


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

amanieux said:


> my 2 goto iems of the moment are also fh3 and heart mirror, fh3 has more bass and detail plus a better fit for my ear but heart mirror looks nicer and sounds more natural on acoustic instrument and overall more relaxed than fh3. if at the same price i'd pick the fh3 but for the $35 i paid on sale on aliexpress, HM is my budget recommendation. ps :  i moded the HM with the included replacement filter to block the front vent which add more bass without getting boomy (which happens if your put microporous tape as it blocks too much air) , i just had to put regular tape around the included filter because the glue on the filter is not holding it in place after 2 weeks of regular usage, every user should try this free, easy to do and reversible mod to add warmth and bass to their HM.


yep, thats a very easy mod everybody should try if they feel the need of slight extra slam. HZM can handle EQ and lotta amping too, i really enjoy using bass gain with my Xduoo XD05+.
in fact, every time you see venting hole, try this mod on it...just for fun!
im obsess about pulling mesh off iem too, especially when i feel the dynamic is ''compressed''...or it lack air.
i do this with Spring2, KC2 and Yume.


----------



## brsdrgn (Oct 19, 2021)

Does this cable subject have to come out in every point and especially by the people who think it's not making any difference?

It was shared on bggar's yt channel that the cables inside of IEM is very thin and it's bs to buy 3rd party cable.

By the comment about Spring 1's inside, i see the same approach. For these people, the sound is about thickness it seems. There's no other aspect about it... According to that argument, If you pass the signal through a cable, it doesn't make sense eventually because it gets thinner by the little cables inside the iem itself...


What about the signal quality which leaves your DAP, DAC or whatever you use? Do you seriously think it's the same before the cable and after the cable? For those people, it looks like yes.

Well, It's about how the signal is carried out until it reaches to those little cables inside the IEM. So, the cables do make a difference! The millions of bits of information is carried by the electrons one by one throughout the cable. The most important thing among many other factors is that they face resistance. The information flows through the cable. So, what you have before the cable and after the cable is different.


And there's another point that these people claim. Please show everything by a graph which doesn't tell you anything about the timbre, anything about soundstage, which also doesn't tell you the whole listening experience.

If you don't think(or believe but for me this is not sth to believe) cables don't make a difference, please use it with the stock cable and enjoy with your hobby...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

brsdrgn said:


> Does this cable subject have to come out in every point and especially by the people who thinks it's not making any difference?
> 
> It was shared on bggar's yt channel that the cables inside of IEM is very thin and it's bs to buy 3rd party cable.
> 
> ...


Yep....in fact, this controversial subject pop up every month either on NBBA, here or somewhere else...and i do think cable ''believer'' are more humble than the detractor at they end...

I prefer reading at article like this....than reading over simplified certainty (aka: placebo effect).
https://www.psaudio.com/copper/article/cable-design-and-the-speed-of-sound-part-three/


----------



## lushmelody

Lobarkaine said:


> This is the historical conflict between electronic technicians and audiophilers.
> 
> Personally I can't agree with you.
> 
> ...


If it´s only based on human perception is a subjective matter. I do think there is something, but it's very subtle. Not the whole world of difference like some ppl claim cables to be


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 19, 2021)

brsdrgn said:


> ...The millions of bits of information is carried by the electrons one by one throughout the cable.


 
If true - it would truly deserve $1000+ cables.
 

Sorry to disappoint you - just an analogue information is carried through IEM cables (a well-known fact), and the science of this electrical signal transmission is well-understood for $100+ years.

IEM cables are just a passive load, so only their resistance matters, no AC/DC difference (inductance and capacitance are NOT significant), just uniform attenuation.

Yes, cables can make the difference, especially if IEM is made so (low impedance), and there are good graphs out there for Andromeda, @RikudouGoku made very nice measurements.

True, wires inside IEMs are very thin, but they are just few millimeters. IEM cables are 1.2 m, so they may need to be thick enough, so that their resistance would not be significant relative to the other components of the chain (source and transducers).
The best property of a good cable is just to connect your source and IEM and not being a factor (transparency).

Since only the resistance matters: copper, sliver, graphene alloys are all marketing gimmicks supported by placebo effects and pedaled by  those who sell cables and their "unbiased" reviewers, it is really sad to watch it full-blown on HeadFi 
Instead of using resources on developing new DAPs and IEMs, they are diverted to cables, where 80-90% of the costs is the marketing that needs to defy science to succeed


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 19, 2021)

The cables argument always open a war 😁😁

NinPhonomaniac and PhonoPhi very well explain their argument, I want only tell you a well known story.

Fender Stratocaster pre CBS (since early '66) are famous for their sound, mrs. Ibarra hand made the pickup but something appens after this production and the magic was gone.

Fender's engineers try in any way to replicate those pickups but without any result, the new pickups aren't worst simply have loose the magic chimey and ringing sound of the originals.

Now mrs. Ibarra do a few pickup hand made for the custom shop, are wonderful but not the same.

I personally was so lucky to may play two Strat pre CBS and I may compare them with my '72 Strat....really different beast.

No one know what's append, the pickups are made the same.

One teory is that changed the quality of the pole iron and the copper...the new one are better, more pure and change the sound.
😁😉


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 19, 2021)

lushmelody said:


> If it´s only based on human perception is a subjective matter. I do think there is something, but it's very subtle. Not the whole world of difference like some ppl claim cables to be


I agree.

The cables may be compared to the same adjustment made by the tips, subtle but is possible ear it.

(I don't want say I'm so crazy that I've internal wired my pre and power amp with Van den Hull copper and carbon cables 😂😂😎)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

yeah....who give a F what underwear people use....this is the same for IEM cable. the problem are those trying to convince other to spent money on 1000$ cable OR don't spent money on a 10-20$ cable.  let it be....and let's concentrate on finding the IEM GEMS instead pals!!

there a comparison i'm making of *KBEAR AURORA VS TFORCE YUAN LI*.


TONALITY : Aurora is a bit brighter and more treble axed, less boosted in sub bass and less lean in dynamic (more energic in attack and edge). Yuan Li have a warmer V shape to harman neutral approach, it’s smoother darker.
TIMBRE : more textured and grainy with the Aurora, less natural and organic than Yuan Li.
RESOLUTION: Crisper and richer in micro-details for the Aurora.
SOUNDSTAGE : Wider and taller with the Yuan Li, but deeper (tunnel like) with the Aurora.
IMAGING : Both aren’t that good in that department, but Yuan Li have better transparency and layering.
BASS : Warmer and sloppier, but more extended with the Yuan Li. More textured and controled with the Aurora.
MIDS : Leaner, fuller and more natural with the Yuan li, less agressive than more fowards upper mids or Aurora. Female vocal jump at you more with the Aurora while male vocal has more lower harmonic emphasis that can lead to tone unbalance.
TREBLE : Fuller, more textured and more present with Aurora, more sparkly and less thin. Greater amount of micro-details too. Lower treble is way darker with the Yuan Li.
ATTACK SPEED : Well, it seem the Aurora can deal better with ultra fast busy music track (Elephant9-Skink), and thats quite incredible really...even if i wish it sound more open and the end of the song barely kill my ears!

All in all, if your more of an Harman target fan, the Yuan Li is for you, if your more into energic near analytical soundsignature, the Aurora is there too. Tonaly, i will give it to Yuan Li, while technicaly the Aurora seem superiorr with it’s higher resolution and faster attack speed.


----------



## gersomhy

amanieux said:


> if cable swap was picked up in blind testing ( done the right way ) by human i am curious why it cannot be measured by a microphone, does not make much sense as high quality microphones are more sensitive than human ears. can a mic expert confirm top mics are better in both dynamic (higher frequency range) and resolution (lower amplitude sound waves being picked up) than human ears ? thanks


your ear and brain are much more complex than microphone. there are many cheap iem that has similar graph to thousand class iem, but they sound different right ? microphone can't comprehend timbre, imaging, so on you name it, but our ear can tell that easily


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 19, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah....who give a F what underwear people use....this is the same for IEM cable. the problem are those trying to convince other to spent money on 1000$ cable OR don't spent money on a 10-20$ cable.  let it be....and let's concentrate on finding the IEM GEMS instead pals!!


I absolutely agree!!👍


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody has tried the CCZ EMERALD??

Any graph available??

I don't expect that much...but they need to beat Lark.

And what about those BGGA Tripowin MELE? The hype train is quite intense about them (no wonder since its Linsoul but still...dust doesnt seem to settle!)


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Anybody has tried the CCZ EMERALD??
> 
> Any graph available??
> 
> ...


It's in my radar too.

On the way the ZEX


----------



## SenyorC

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Anybody has tried the CCZ EMERALD??



I much prefer them to Lark, my review is a couple of pages back.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 19, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Anybody has tried the CCZ EMERALD??
> 
> Any graph available??
> 
> ...



The green Emerald is very retro and cool. Think the blue is kinda boring looking actually. Very KZ-ish in the build quality in a good way. Decent cable and good tips that you don't need to swap out. You can swap out the cable for even better sound but it isn't as bad as some. A pretty smooth and very open sounding earphone. one for those who like stage. Pretty cohesive for a cheap hybrid. The armature adds extension and some detail and information and some of the air in the high registers. Still smoother up top esp. compared to some of the cheap hybrids that shove some armature in the tube. these have the armature back right under the DD and it is not half bad. Not peaky or bright or sibilant nor any metallic sounding. Read someone said CCZ are known for their armature implementation on the cheap. Not sure about that when I bought them but they did do a good job here. My last cheapie was the KZ DQ6 and the Emerald is my favorite of the two and I liked the DQ6. Again, the high points are smooth coherent well behaved tuning/blending of the drivers, good extension, and one of the bigger soundstages I've heard in a while.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

jant71 said:


> The green Emerald is very retro and cool. Think the blue is kinda boring looking actually. Very KZ-ish in the build quality in a good way. Decent cable and good tips that you don't need to swap out. You can swap out the cable for even better sound but it isn't as bad as some. A pretty smooth and very open sounding earphone. one for those who like stage. Pretty cohesive for a cheap hybrid. The armature adds extension and some detail and information and some of the air in the high registers. Still smoother up top esp. compared to some of the cheap hybrids that shove some armature in the tube. these have the armature back right under the DD and it is not half bad. Not peaky or bright or sibilant nor any metallic sounding. Read someone said CCZ are known for their armature implementation on the cheap. Not sure about that when I bought them but they did do a good job here. My last cheapie was the KZ DQ6 and the Emerald is my favorite of the two and I liked the DQ6. Again, the high points are smooth and well behaved, good extension, and one of the bigger soundstages I've heard in a while.





SenyorC said:


> I much prefer them to Lark, my review is a couple of pages back.


Man.....you pump me up guys!
Better than Lark and DQ6...seem like a legit ultra-budget offering!
And the BA not being in front nozzle is a BIG plus too...at least, in acoustic design ''research''.

I choose the green color too

will sure share first impression here.

Hum, i got the BLON MAX too...but i'm less pumped up about those!


----------



## earmonger (Oct 19, 2021)

BnGMurphy said:


> Anyone know of a good IEM for music production? I have spent a while searching but can't find an answer. I have the KZ ZSN Pro but I don't think they will be suitable for making music at home. KZ market their ATE for studio use, but they are cheaper than expected. Somone else recommended their AS10 but the sales page doesn't mention "studio".
> 
> Anyone know if these or something else would be better? I would rather keep the price under $50, especially as I will be using headphones most of the time. I know I should use monitor speakers but that's not possible at this time (travel).
> 
> ...


Etymotic are famously neutral, aimed at studio use.  Clarity. You can look around Head-Fi for impressions; Etymotic are among the very first IEM makers.

Just barely above your budget, if you are in the USA, you can get the ER3SE (Studio edition, determinedly flat frequency response) or ER3XR (slightly boosted bass, my preference) for $69 at Adorama with these not-so-secret links.

https://www.adorama.com/etyer3se.html?emailprice=t

https://www.adorama.com/etyer3xr.html?emailprice=t

I haven't tried the 2SE but they are $49 and also get good reviews.

https://www.adorama.com/etyer2se.html?emailprice=t

https://crinacle.com/2019/12/03/cliffnotes-etymotic-er2-market-disruptor/

The 3XR are very clear, even with the bass boost, and, surprisingly for affordable balanced-armature IEMs, they have natural timbre.

Possible cons: They do NOT have a huge 3D soundstage--more like you are right up against the control-room glass.

Also, they go deep in your ears and some people hate the fit. I find the foam tips way more comfortable and better sealing than the triple-flange silicones pictured on the box.

You'd just have to see how they work with your particular ears. But Adorama has a 30-day return policy for the cost of shipping them back, about $11.  Be careful opening the shrink-fit shipping envelope so you don't rip the Ety package. I did--but for me the ER3XR were keepers anyway.


----------



## jant71 (Oct 19, 2021)

@NymPHONOmaniac
I took a quick snap...




You might be able to see the solid resin that half the armature and some of the dynamic are embedded in. Plenty of room in back as a nice open cavity which I figure helps with the large stage. Simple and effective design. Front vents but otherwise sealed in front with the sound channeled through and roomy open space in the back.


----------



## gersomhy

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Anybody has tried the CCZ EMERALD??
> 
> Any graph available??
> 
> ...




comparison beetwen 3 CCZ budgets coffe beans, melody, and emerald along with graph


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Anybody has tried the CCZ EMERALD??
> 
> Any graph available??
> 
> ...


You may like to read my recent review:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-sonic-escapades-of-ccz-plume-subsequent-models.958531/page-6


----------



## amanieux (Oct 20, 2021)

430633 said:


> Is it true that they are bright, like many reviews suggest?


yes, they are a bit too bright and could have a little more bass (for my taste) if you are on android there is a free and easy turn around 3 clicks away : install free "wavelet" app on android play store, click on equalizer select "dark" equalizer preset and voila ! ( setting is automatically restored after a reboot)- it does exactly what is needed (tame down trebble and elevate bass). ps: if you can spend 5 minutes instead, the bass vent mod provides a more organic bass boost than correction through equalization , the strange thing is that when bass is raised our brain corrects and we notice less trebble being too bright or maybe it is just that we raised volume to hear more bass making trebble too hot which is no longer needed when bass is accuentuated by the mod.


----------



## amanieux

AmericanSpirit said:


> HeartMirror is close to Statfield in a bright neutral form, technically they are on par as a single DD IMO.
> Aria, the stock tuning on my scale is 72/100 vs Starfield (&HeartMirror) 75/100, but when Aria is tuned to same bright-neutral sig with recabling, and enhancing better impulse response by removing the stock hex shaped iron damper filter, it hits 81/100 (A-)
> 
> 
> GK10 with CP360 is also bright-neutral, and it hit highest 85/100 (A) and due to its unique staging capability I actually prefer $46 GK10 over $500+ sub$1k new benchmarking Moondrop Variations (91/100 S-) for classical selections. highly recommended to try GK10 if bright neutral is your pursuit.


i don't think HM needs recabling, default cable is really nice. (tried replacing with my beefier bqeyz spring1 cable but heard zero difference)


----------



## amanieux (Oct 20, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Currently using Tanya+BTR5, its pretty damn good for music.
> Tanya might not have the clarity or technically of more expensive IEMs but the musicality and its full vocal is damn satisfying.
> 
> While its great for music, for gaming, I wish it have a bit bigger soundstage tough. Tanya have great layering and decent imaging but the smaller soundstage is something definitely felt during gaming.


it seems there is a consensus about the driver being the weakest link in the audio pipeline, so with a given buget most of it (80% ?) should go to the driver. for example at a $300 budget : $240 for the iem $50 for the dac, $10 for tips.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> You may like to read my recent review:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-sonic-escapades-of-ccz-plume-subsequent-models.958531/page-6


Great review mate! And you seem to have great music taste too! Refreshing to read somebody that listen to variety of classical music, my main music style being jazz, classical and experimental (mix of both).

So it seem the soundstage is HUGE and the implementation of BA is well done. im just afraid the resolution could be poor due to warm nature...did bass and mids are well separated or kinda mixed up??


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Great review mate! And you seem to have great music taste too! Refreshing to read somebody that listen to variety of classical music, my main music style being jazz, classical and experimental (mix of both).
> 
> So it seem the soundstage is HUGE and the implementation of BA is well done. im just afraid the resolution could be poor due to warm nature...did bass and mids are well separated or kinda mixed up??


As you will have read in my review, there is little evidence of bass bleed and the mids are open, airy and well separated. Thank you for the kind comments on my music choices, I always try to include a variety of genres in my reviews.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 1, 2021)

KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:


*KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?

_Aurora review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-aurora.25392/review/27119/_

*TKZK Wave* - $39usd, 1DD+1BA. neutral to neutral bright tuning, pretty lean bass and mids, treble can be a bit bright. Reminds me of the HM, but with metallic BA timbre and the usual BA/hybrid characteristics.

_TKZK Wave review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/review/27146/_

*BGVP DH5* - $85usd, 1DD+4BA. A pretty analogue U-shaped sounding IEM, albeit haunted with its 5kHz treble peak... which might be an issue to some. To my ears, I do not find it much of an issue as I find it to add a bit of excitement to an otherwise smooth sounding treble.

_BGVP DH5 review done! Review link here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/_

Frequency Response graphs for all 3 IEMs are shown below. If you have any questions regarding any of these IEMs, feel free to let me know and I'll get back to you asap.

Full reviews for all 3 IEMs will be out soon. Stay tuned.



​


----------



## NeonHD

Welp..... I'm a bit sad today because the left earpiece of my Mangird Tea suddenly lost its lower frequencies. In other words, there's no bass in the left ear. Clearly the dynamic driver has stopped working. 

And that's not just it, I have recently noticed that my Mangird Tea was a bit quiet in the left ear. I didn't think much of it as I've been too busy lately to care, but I low-key had a fear that this would turn into something much worse, and it did. Damn it... 

Does anyone know if either Mangird or its Aliexpress vendor (D&D Audio) has an official account here? I've contacted the vendor to see if I can get it replaced, but I have no high hopes. I feel like speaking with an official rep would probably fare out better, but I'll just wait and see.

BTW, I never reviewed the Teas but they are currently my favorite IEMs. I absolutely love them to death. I use them every day and not having the Tea anymore feels like going through painful alcohol withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## BnGMurphy

earmonger said:


> Etymotic are famously neutral, aimed at studio use.  Clarity. You can look around Head-Fi for impressions; Etymotic are among the very first IEM makers.
> 
> Just barely above your budget, if you are in the USA, you can get the ER3SE (Studio edition, determinedly flat frequency response) or ER3XR (slightly boosted bass, my preference) for $69 at Adorama with these not-so-secret links.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but not avilable here in Vietnam and I am not ordering from abroad after my experience ordering the iBasso DC03. Those long ones look scary 😁


----------



## JEHL

Mele vs heart mirror? (aria is a bit out of range in case you're wondering).


----------



## earmonger

BnGMurphy said:


> Thanks, but not avilable here in Vietnam and I am not ordering from abroad after my experience ordering the iBasso DC03. Those long ones look scary 😁


Sorry, didn't see that you are in Vietnam. They're not that scary with the foam tips.


----------



## foniak

Can someone recommend alternative to something as good as or better than Yuin pk3 (original version not knockoff) or Nicehck eb2? no microphone. Budget 100€


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OK, thats what i was wondering...can't imagine it sound that messy...will update my impressions as soon as the sound open more, now it kinda sound like a noisy transistor radio.
> Did NRA and ZEX sound super similar??


NRA's Achilles heel is tips. Just change them to anything better than what is provided in the box and the sound changes dramatically. Like it's night and day.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

JEHL said:


> Mele vs heart mirror? (aria is a bit out of range in case you're wondering).


Haven't heard Mele but if you like Harman-ish sound then HM is unfortunately not your cup of tea. They're not bad but it's too refined for 'fun' Harman-ish Mele. If you want something that's like BL-03 but with better technicalities then Mele or even Aria should be good for you. HM is bright-neutral, it is not 'fun' sounding but is technical as well as musical IEM.


----------



## Frisker76

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _Hi Headfiers and budget minded audiophile! This thread is open to anybody that seek the highest sound value possible. Please share your serious discoveries and avoid hyping mediocre IEM. For example, an IEM that need to be EQ to sound good isn't worth the attention.
> A great IEM should pass test of time, so their plenty of exceptional earphones still hiding in the shadow of over hyped ones. To judge greatness of an IEM, we most be extremely critical about it's TECHNICAL talent because this is the so called ''benefit return'' audiophile seek in kilobucks TOTL earphones. Sure, if tonality is disastrous, it's a pass, but we can find perfect tonality even in sub-20$ price range.
> 
> This is why i decide to work on a more severe BEST BUDGET IEM list. The old one was full of IEM that aren't for sale anymore....it was too permissive too. So...._
> ...


Surprised not to see the blessing 2


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Frisker76 said:


> Surprised not to see the blessing 2


Perhaps i need more listen....or give the Dusk a try...but they dont trigger any emotionality in me. Like the Fiio FA9 to some extend....musicality just isnt there imo


----------



## r31ya

And so, KZ/CCA Tribid saga begins...


----------



## InvisibleInk

r31ya said:


> And so, KZ/CCA Tribid saga begins...


They added a BA driver. Baby steps forward…


----------



## baskingshark

InvisibleInk said:


> They added a BA driver. Baby steps forward…



Depends where the BA is. If it is hiding in the nozzle, like some other TRN/KZ multidriver behemoths, that may be a recipe for sibilance and shoutiness!!


----------



## TheVortex

baskingshark said:


> Depends where the BA is. If it is hiding in the nozzle, like some other TRN/KZ multidriver behemoths, that may be a recipe for sibilance and shoutiness!!



That's what I am waiting to see.........


----------



## r31ya

Meanwhile the sister decided to update CCA CA16 with their new gen drivers,




XUN DD for better quality bass, Black BAs for better smoother clarity, No BA in the nozzle, and hopefully better shell.


----------



## InvisibleInk

r31ya said:


> Meanwhile the sister decided to update CCA CA16 with their new gen drivers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we have the successor to the revered CCA CA16


----------



## r31ya

InvisibleInk said:


> Here we have the successor to the revered CCA CA16


I just realize that the ori CA16 still comes with that brown cable...
SQ aside, i sincerely hope it came with the new better cable at least and better shell as the old "cheap feeling" one is one main source of complaint.


----------



## unifutomaki

Took delivery of my Earmen Eagle dongle DAC/AMP today. My goodness it’s making the Aria come alive with detail and clarity right now


----------



## W1ll1eTheP1mp

Best chifi IEM for NON vocal music? (Ambient, neo classical,post rock, ECM Jazz , electronic, minimalism etc...)


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



KB Ear Aurora review done!

I compared it with KB Ear BElieve and BLON BL03 and called it the true BLON BL-03 successor.

Click the link below to find out why 

link to review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kbear-aurora.25392/review/27119/


----------



## Nimweth

W1ll1eTheP1mp said:


> Best chifi IEM for NON vocal music? (Ambient, neo classical,post rock, ECM Jazz , electronic, minimalism etc...)


These genres require a large soundstage, good sub bass, mids which are not recessed and extended treble. Here are some IEMs I find suitable amongst my collection:
1. TRI i3 Pro
2. MT300 
3. Smabat NCO
4. Geek Wold GK10
5. CCA CKX
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## 4ceratops (Oct 26, 2021)

Beware from Smabat NCO, because that BRUTAL driver flex with silicon tips and unstable fit. Their tight MMCX connector is a cable destroyer. Last price about 120€ was only a joke (i hope), recently unavailable on Ali. I bought them for 46€ and they are nothing so special. For single DD they have a little piercing BAish highs and grainy mids.


----------



## Nimweth

4ceratops said:


> Beware from Smabat NCO, because that BRUTAL driver flex with silicon tips and unstable fit. Their tight MMCX connector is a cable destroyer. Last price about 120€ was only a joke (i hope), recently unavailable on Ali. I bought them for 46€ and they are nothing so special. For single DD they have a little piercing BAish highs and grainy mids.


I have to say that I have not had any of those issues with my NCO. I agree the price is now inflated, though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I really enjoy the KBEAR AURORA...but i wonder if it's worth being in best budget IEM list due to poor imaging and average clarity...anybody try them too? If so, what do you think?

My review is on headfi and here: https://nobsaudiophile.com/2021/10/23/kbear-aurora-review-tactile-density/

To my ears it's like a smoother Whizzer HE01 with better technicalities, timbre is lush and dense, bass is fast and thumpy but warm and a bit rolled off, treble is full, natural yet not very sparkly. It remind me the Dunu Zen too, a less clean version.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I really enjoy the KBEAR AURORA...but i wonder if it's worth being in best budget IEM list due to poor imaging and average clarity...anybody try them too? If so, what do you think?
> 
> My review is on headfi and here: https://nobsaudiophile.com/2021/10/23/kbear-aurora-review-tactile-density/
> 
> To my ears it's like a smoother Whizzer HE01 with better technicalities, timbre is lush and dense, bass is fast and thumpy but warm and a bit rolled off, treble is full, natural yet not very sparkly. It remind me the Dunu Zen too, a less clean version.



In my book, the Aurora is kind of an upgraded BLON BL-03. Harmanish with good timbral accuracy, with better technicalities and fit than the BL-03. Similar warmish thick sound signature. Unfortunately, the Aurora doesn't have the most extended treble and lacks a bit in resolution compared to some similarly priced competitors. Bass is actually quite fast for speed considering the copious amounts, without much midbass bleed.

Quite a good set, would recommend this for BLON BL-03 lovers who want an upgrade.


----------



## jmwant

baskingshark said:


> TBH the last few BLON releases (eg BLON MINI and A8 prometheus) didn't do very well. They kind of lost their magic since the BLON BL-03, been trying to capture lightning in a bottle once again. BL-05S is not bad, but most of the other BLON releases after BL-03 were sidegrades at best.
> 
> In fact it seems BLON may be following the KZ 2019/2020 footsteps of throwing as much crap on the wall and hoping something finally sticks. I mean the budget CHIFI segment is so super saturated with V shaped/harmanish tuned sets, that almost every weekly release is gonna be a sidegrade or just marginal upgrade. Does the average consumer have cash to go chase every pokemon budget sidegrade release on a weekly basis?



I agree. Since the Bl-03, Blon couldn't release anything that can be considered as a proper successor.

I used to think that having 5 $20 IEMs is better than having one $80-$100 IEMs. Now that I have tried some budget IEMs, I have been slowly starting to realize that getting a $350-500 IEM is a wiser decision. Will keep myself hooked for at least a year and half.


----------



## InvisibleInk

jmwant said:


> I agree. Since the Bl-03, Blon couldn't release anything that can be considered as a proper successor.
> 
> I used to think that having 5 $20 IEMs is better than having one $80-$100 IEMs. Now that I have tried some budget IEMs, I have been slowly starting to realize that getting a $350-500 IEM is a wiser decision. Will keep myself hooked for at least a year and half.



But, it's too much fun collecting the Pokemons!


----------



## jmwant

InvisibleInk said:


> But, it's too much fun collecting the Pokemons!


Well I try to check for reviews even when I'm buying cookies and Pringles, so it gets very time consuming when I'm getting a new IEM


----------



## baskingshark

jmwant said:


> I agree. Since the Bl-03, Blon couldn't release anything that can be considered as a proper successor.
> 
> I used to think that having 5 $20 IEMs is better than having one $80-$100 IEMs. Now that I have tried some budget IEMs, I have been slowly starting to realize that getting a $350-500 IEM is a wiser decision. Will keep myself hooked for at least a year and half.



I think having a few budget IEMs is good to taste the different sound signatures and see what you like. But once you know what you want, it might be wiser to just move on to something in the midFI segment and stop buying budget sidegrades.

I learnt the hard way, but the costs of multiple budget gear will add up to a midFI or TOTL set soon enough, and most of these sidegrades will end up in the drawer. I know some folks try to sell the budget sidegrades away, but there's not too big second hand market in some places for CHIFI.


----------



## r31ya

baskingshark said:


> I think having a few budget IEMs is good to taste the different sound signatures and see what you like. But once you know what you want, it might be wiser to just move on to something in the midFI segment and stop buying budget sidegrades.
> 
> I learnt the hard way, but the costs of multiple budget gear will add up to a midFI or TOTL set soon enough, and most of these sidegrades will end up in the drawer. I know some folks try to sell the budget sidegrades away, but there's not too big second hand market in some places for CHIFI.


Agreed, after few budget and you know what type of sound you like, its better to saved up for a MidFi (or get second hand Mid-Fi if you wanna same some money)
i use to keep hunts for budget iem till i got a somewhat midfi which keep me satisfied and not hunting for replacement for a year and a half.
Now, i prefer keeping 1 budget for a beater and 1 midfi for home use.


----------



## Podster

baskingshark said:


> I think having a few budget IEMs is good to taste the different sound signatures and see what you like. But once you know what you want, it might be wiser to just move on to something in the midFI segment and stop buying budget sidegrades.
> 
> I learnt the hard way, but the costs of multiple budget gear will add up to a midFI or TOTL set soon enough, and most of these sidegrades will end up in the drawer. I know some folks try to sell the budget sidegrades away, but there's not too big second hand market in some places for CHIFI.


Howdy Basking, not been in here in a while but thought you may have knowledge on the Blon BL Max? Curious if they have released anything that tops the 03 yet? Maybe I should have checked out your review thread first eh


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 27, 2021)

Some first impressions for the (not awaited) BLON MAX!!

(i have a pair on the go...but very low hope..so this isnt very surprising...since Mini and BL08 suck)

From NBBA:
*Vannak Pech*​ugYepst1ecrd10ayu at 57slot:540 A2M  ·

Blon in the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Blon Max ( is it max enough?....nah)

Let's start with the nice things
Build is fantastic with quite some weight
Fit (my ears) very secure and comfortable
Stock cable ok
Stock tips like the blon 03. It works just fine
Treble is err well from another drivers. It is ok imo but not very coherent
No need amp ( sound improves alot with walkman)

Now to the not so Max
Bass lack body. The hit not strong enough
Stage is not good as I had hoped
Mid is a disappointment (compared with the blon 03) a bit shouty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since this a borrowed unit I can't open it but I really want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I want to change the HM drivers in this Max 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway mine is arriving hopefully soon
For me, for this price and this build, this blon is not super bad (most folks can eq) but not fantastic either. Yet again, the fit is way way better than the smabat proto ''


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok....the *7HZ TIMELESS* hype is just OVERWHELMING. Its rare, but both BGGA and CRIN are hysterically praising them...as well as everybody that try them really...

Anybody here have them and can share PROS AND CONS?? Is there ANY cons??

For those that never see them, give a look here:
https://hifigo.com/products/7hz-timeless-14-2mm-planar-in-ear-earphone

The burning question is: will the 60$ cheaper* TINHIFI P1PLUS* beat this 7HZ??


----------



## Podster

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok....the *7HZ TIMELESS* hype is just OVERWHELMING. Its rare, but both BGGA and CRIN are hysterically praising them...as well as everybody that try them really...
> 
> Anybody here have them and can share PROS AND CONS?? Is there ANY cons??
> 
> ...


Well they are compensated reviewers so I generally take their info with a grain of salt, one plays to the band and the other is a foul mouth narcissist who should have been tossed ages ago but sensationalism seems to be OK in Head-Fi’s wheelhouse. On a more supportive side 7hz hits everyone different cause as I’ve said like a bazillion times out here we “ALL” hear iem’s/headphones a little differently. After 54 years in this hobby I can say that even 20 dolla iem’s can sound incredible being fed a good file with proper amperage


----------



## agawa (Oct 28, 2021)

r31ya said:


> Agreed, after few budget and you know what type of sound you like, its better to saved up for a MidFi (or get second hand Mid-Fi if you wanna same some money)
> i use to keep hunts for budget iem till i got a somewhat midfi which keep me satisfied and not hunting for replacement for a year and a half.
> Now, i prefer keeping 1 budget for a beater and 1 midfi for home use.


I also agree that sometimes less is more, and getting the best sound preference-matching earphone/s that one can afford without selling body parts is the way to go. Shipping all the stuff around the globe, not just audio gear, in increasingly overloaded cargo ships can only lead to disasters like the recent one off the BC coast. Looking at a pile of mostly mediocre sidegrades that sit somewhere in a box and get minimal ear time makes me consider how I'm contributing to this crisis. Of course the ultra-budget stuff still serves its purpose for those in a tight financial situation and it's great if more people can have access to something with decent tuning. But then how to deal with the inevitable addiction aspect? Anyone wants to start an AA head-fi group... audiophile anonymous? lol


----------



## lushmelody

You can always PEQ, buy a better source and eartips. Then you can confirm if you REALLY need to buy a new IEM. And please, for you mental health, are you in the hobby for music enjoyment or pure product fetishism? Ask always that to yourself to avoid compulsive purchases


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Podster said:


> Well they are compensated reviewers so I generally take their info with a grain of salt, one plays to the band and the other is a foul mouth narcissist who should have been tossed ages ago but sensationalism seems to be OK in Head-Fi’s wheelhouse. On a more supportive side 7hz hits everyone different cause as I’ve said like a bazillion times out here we “ALL” hear iem’s/headphones a little differently. After 54 years in this hobby I can say that even 20 dolla iem’s can sound incredible being fed a good file with proper amperage


You do well mate..thus my question for proper Consumers impressions...i read some from happy buyers too, it was less sensational for sure lol but still positive...as well, it seem itsnot as easy to drive as some say! the fact it use very big 14.6mm planar driver intrigue me alot as well...but until now, the only planar with bass i love is the I3Pro and its an hybrid. and bass is far from perfect(too warm and loose)

+1 for ultra budget IEM achieving great sound. Right now my fetich sub-20$ IEM is the Tanchjim TANYA. The ''Sand Fair Dee Tee'' is still legit too imo Kbear KB04 too. BQEYZ KC2 is nice for 30$ as well and I guess you have try the HZsound Mirror already? The supreme benchmark in sound value.

I value experience alot, so whats your fav sub-200$ IEM right now mate?


----------



## Podster

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> You do well mate..thus my question for proper Consumers impressions...i read some from happy buyers too, it was less sensational for sure lol but still positive...as well, it seem itsnot as easy to drive as some say! the fact it use very big 14.6mm planar driver intrigue me alot as well...but until now, the only planar with bass i love is the I3Pro and its an hybrid. and bass is far from perfect(too warm and loose)
> 
> +1 for ultra budget IEM achieving great sound. Right now my fetich sub-20$ IEM is the Tanchjim TANYA. The ''Sand Fair Dee Tee'' is still legit too imo Kbear KB04 too. BQEYZ KC2 is nice for 30$ as well and I guess you have try the HZsound Mirror already? The supreme benchmark in sound value.
> 
> I value experience alot, so whats your fav sub-200$ IEM right now mate?


Tone King Lucifer At the moment, either off my the Bit Opus #1, Qudelix 5K or attached to my TRN BT20S Pro’s


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok....the *7HZ TIMELESS* hype is just OVERWHELMING. Its rare, but both BGGA and CRIN are hysterically praising them...as well as everybody that try them really...
> 
> Anybody here have them and can share PROS AND CONS?? Is there ANY cons??
> 
> ...



I have both the Timeless and P1 Plus on the way and I will post my findings whenever they arrive.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Podster said:


> Tone King Lucifer At the moment, either off my the Bit Opus #1, Qudelix 5K or attached to my TRN BT20S Pro’s


Interesting....gonna try to get my hands on those since I'm kinda single DD guy...
Can't find any graph though....

From this description it seem to be bassy warm à la IT00 perhaps??? Hows the resolution and imaging??
''
Tuned to be Balanced.​This model features a smooth transition between the three frequencies. With it, you can feel the surge in bass, the thickness in mids and the details in highs. Sibilance is controlled and altered to a favorable level to present enough details without too harsh''

I'm a big fan of Toneking Tomahawk earbuds....never try any IEM from this legit chifi company...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheVortex said:


> I have both the Timeless and P1 Plus on the way and I will post my findings whenever they arrive.


Whos da man? YOUR da man.

Can't wait to know your thoughs....i wonder if Tinhifi use same driver but with double magnet...

Seem like th EVO is a fail....seem like everything from Tinhifi is a fail apart T2 and T2+ and T4 to some extend...


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Whos da man? YOUR da man.
> 
> Can't wait to know your thoughs....i wonder if Tinhifi use same driver but with double magnet...
> 
> Seem like th EVO is a fail....seem like everything from Tinhifi is a fail apart T2 and T2+ and T4 to some extend...



Cheers.

I am curious of the driver in the P1 Plus as well and it looks way easier to power than the previous model.

I have the Evo and it was a fail indeed. T2 Plus was my favourite as I never liked the fit of the T2 and I never tried the T4.


----------



## Podster

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Interesting....gonna try to get my hands on those since I'm kinda single DD guy...
> Can't find any graph though....
> 
> From this description it seem to be bassy warm à la IT00 perhaps??? Hows the resolution and imaging??
> ...


That’s a good one to compare, 00 does not present as full to me but in many ways they compare. My 1st Tone Kings were the Shockwave III’s


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



TKZK Wave review done. Had high hopes for this but kind of fell flat in the end. Nevertheless, decent first try as their debut.

Do check out my review if you guys are interested. Thank you

TKZK Wave review - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tkzk-wave.25480/review/27146/


----------



## Barndoor

Anyone got any budget portable amp recommendations for using with iems?
Anyone tried the HAAFEE HA9?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000943172082.html


----------



## Toastybob

Podster said:


> Tone King Lucifer At the moment, either off my the Bit Opus #1, Qudelix 5K or attached to my TRN BT20S Pro’s


How is the noise isolation with those?


----------



## Arjey

11.11 on Ali is so weak.. was hoping to get Heart Mirror for 30.. and there's barely a dollar discount :/
Is there anything worth getting, with a large discount?


----------



## Podster

Toastybob said:


> How is the noise isolation with those?


Not sure if you mean the Lucifers in general or specifically them with the TRN’s. As always I think seal and noise suppression are tip dependent on the individual wearer. The Shape of the Lucifer shell works well in my ears but I have big old Shrek ears!
Many just find the TRN pods just too big and heavy to be over and behind the ear but as mentioned if you have big ears I find zero issues. I have found the shape of some iem shells to not be conducive with the TRN’s but just a few really.
I personally find the TRN’s with both MMCX and 2 Pin attachments to be the best thing since sliced bread because I can turn so many of my iem’s into TWS and not just start buying every new TWS released. I think having so many unknown or lesser known manufacturers making TWS earpods is why you big name high dollar iem makers not rushing to make TWS because how you gonna feel if your multi thousand dollar TWS fails I don't seem to see Noble, CA, Harvey or any of the big name iem's making a push towards WRLS  May be a reason or two.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Arjey said:


> 11.11 on Ali is so weak.. was hoping to get Heart Mirror for 30.. and there's barely a dollar discount :/
> Is there anything worth getting, with a large discount?


Your right, lowest price I see for HZM is 40$....but perhaps they're a way to get extra discount and coupons...
Other good bargain imo are:
BQEYZ KC2 for 30$
BLON BL03 for 20$
KBear KB04 for 18$
Tanchjim Tanya for 18$
Whizzer HE01 for 65$
Tinhifi T2 for 30$
Seeaudio Yume for 150$
Moondrop Aria for 68$
Tri I3Pro for 148$
KBear Aurora for 130$

(again, you can surely lower the price with coupons and stuffs!)


----------



## RCracer777

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your right, lowest price I see for HZM is 40$....but perhaps they're a way to get extra discount and coupons...
> Other good bargain imo are:
> BQEYZ KC2 for 30$
> BLON BL03 for 20$
> ...


I believe they also got $2 off every $25 you spend which comes on top of that. Which just sweetens the deal on some of those.


----------



## Ykaep (Oct 29, 2021)

Arjey said:


> 11.11 on Ali is so weak.. was hoping to get Heart Mirror for 30.. and there's barely a dollar discount :/
> Is there anything worth getting, with a large discount?


There gonna be aditional coupons like 4€ for every 30€ spent or 15€ for every 100€. Also I think there is gonna be a promo using PayPal and getting a discount. Not sure if the coupons and the PayPal thing gonna stack tho.

I'm on the same boat as you, only thing is I dont have anything on mind and there is so many options that I feel a bit overwhelmed. The only decent Chi-fi IEMs that I got so far are the Blons03 that I got last year but I hate them so much due to bad fit, no matter what I do I cant get a proper seal.
So here I am waiting for the 11.11 sales like many others I guess.


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your right, lowest price I see for HZM is 40$....but perhaps they're a way to get extra discount and coupons...
> Other good bargain imo are:
> BQEYZ KC2 for 30$
> BLON BL03 for 20$
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations!

Any thoughts on the CCZ Emerald or the Moondrop Quarks? CCZ Emerald getting to 15€ and the Quarks to 12€ on the 11.11 sale
(Looking to get somewhat away from very V shaped or bassy signatures)


----------



## Lobarkaine

Arjey said:


> 11.11 on Ali is so weak.. was hoping to get Heart Mirror for 30.. and there's barely a dollar discount :/
> Is there anything worth getting, with a large discount?


Two months ago all prices raise by 20/30% on AliExpress, by now every discounted iems in my radar cost more then before. 😥


----------



## RCracer777 (Oct 29, 2021)

Ykaep said:


> Any thoughts on the CCZ Emerald or the Moondrop Quarks? CCZ Emerald getting to 15€ and the Quarks to 12€ on the 11.11 sale
> (Looking to get somewhat away from very V shaped or bassy signatures)


I can vouch for the CCZ Emerald being a great set, a nice mild v-shaped sound with a slightly warm tilt and good extension down low. But if you use it with a warmer source it will get bassy but not boomy. I've got a mini review of it in the CCZ tread and so does @Nimweth a few comments above mine. It might not fit what you want exactly but at that price it's a steal.

As for getting away from the very v-shaped or bassy signatures, maybe look at the KBEAR Lark or the KZ DQ6. Both should be around the same price and are more balanced in their signatures.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Arjey said:


> 11.11 on Ali is so weak.. was hoping to get Heart Mirror for 30.. and there's barely a dollar discount :/
> Is there anything worth getting, with a large discount?


I think we should wait for the annual @baskingshark post about brilliant deals. 11.11 is usually weak if you don't have spare coupons to boost the discount


----------



## SenyorC

RCracer777 said:


> I can vouch for the CCZ Emerald being a great set, a nice mild v-shaped sound with a slightly warm tilt and good extension down low. But if you use it with a warmer source it will get bassy buy not boomy. I've got a mini review of it in the CCZ tread and so does @Nimweth a few comments above mine. It might not fit what you want exactly but at that price it's a steal.
> 
> As for getting away from the very v-shaped or bassy signatures, maybe look at the KBEAR Lark or the KZ DQ6. Both should be around the same price and are more balanced in their signatures.


I agree on the Emerald, I just wish it was a little more comfortable (for me personally).


----------



## r31ya

Hows CCZ Emerald compared to recent darling KZ ZEX?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ykaep said:


> There gonna be aditional coupons like 4€ for every 30€ spent or 15€ for every 100€. Also I think there is gonna be a promo using PayPal and getting a discount. Not sure if the coupons and the PayPal thing gonna stack tho.
> 
> I'm on the same boat as you, only thing is I dont have anything on mind and there is so many options that I feel a bit overwhelmed. The only decent Chi-fi IEMs that I got so far are the Blons03 that I got last year but I hate them so much due to bad fit, no matter what I do I cant get a proper seal.
> So here I am waiting for the 11.11 sales like many others I guess.
> ...


Your welcome!
Still waiting for my Emerald to arrive so I can't say....but the Quarks was about 15$ before, so it's no big deal....as well, it's not a very musical IEM to listen to. I never use it.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your welcome!
> Still waiting for my Emerald to arrive so I can't say....but the Quarks was about 15$ before, so it's no big deal....as well, it's not a very musical IEM to listen to. I never use it.


I bought Tanya and ponders about buying quarks but ended saving for and getting Aria instead.
Tanya main problem is the resolution which she doesn't have much and small soundstage despite the decent layering.
But Tanya have great vocals which i love so much. after many KZ V-shape, proper thicker vocals is nice to hear.
It need certain amount of power to make it "sing" tough.

Hows Quarks compared to tanya? is it the better for recommendation?


----------



## SenyorC

r31ya said:


> Hows Quarks compared to tanya? is it the better for recommendation?


I think that it comes down to personal preferences as to sound signature and music choices more than the actual difference between the IEMs.

Personally, the tuning of the Quarks fit me better but I don't really have any issue with the Tanya either. I think I did a brief comparison of them in my Quarks review.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> I bought Tanya and ponders about buying quarks but ended saving for and getting Aria instead.
> Tanya main problem is the resolution which she doesn't have much and small soundstage despite the decent layering.
> But Tanya have great vocals which i love so much. after many KZ V-shape, proper thicker vocals is nice to hear.
> It need certain amount of power to make it "sing" tough.
> ...


Let's say the Quarks don't sing to you but make a serious talk instead. Its sound is more clinical, brighter-shoutier and with higher resolution due to less boosted bass. Tanya is more V shape and warm, with thicker mids and fuller-smoother vocal. Soundstage is wider while deeper with Quarks. The sound of Tanya is more foward, layered and immersive, while a bit lean in dynamic and distant with the Quarks. Transparency is better with Quarks, but this includes thinner timbre too. Everything is weightier and more tactile with the Tanya, as well as more cohesive as a whole. Quarks sound is very similar to Moondrop Spaceship, but dryer and less clean in the definition. To my ears, Tanya is a guilty pleasure, but at least I have tremendous pleasure to listen to it, which isn't the case with the Quarks that have a technical tonality. Better go with the Spaceship which sell for 18$.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 30, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> To my ears, Tanya is a guilty pleasure, but at least I have tremendous pleasure to listen to it, which isn't the case with the Quarks that have a technical tonality. Better go with the Spaceship which sell for 18$.


I ditched my TFZ KingPro for Tanya full bodied musical vocals, one thing that King Pro somewhat lack of.
but Tanya lack of clarity and technicality leads me to Aria. But aria lack of slam, lower register rumble which KingPro have plenty...
It's a full circle~


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 30, 2021)

r31ya said:


> I ditched my TFZ KingPro for Tanya full bodied musical vocals, one thing that King Pro somewhat lack of.
> but Tanya lack of clarity and technicality leads me to Aria. But aria lack of slam, lower register rumble which KingPro have plenty...
> It's a full circle~



At the budget segment there will mostly be compromises among the three Ts of timbre, tonality and technicalities. Eg BLON BL-03 -> excellent in timbre and tonality, bad in technicalities (and fit). Then you have some multi driver KZ monstrosities for example, great in technicalities, but may have timbre and coherency problems.

So far I've found something that melds the 3 Ts very well in the Tanchjim Oxygen, though it would be considered midFI pricing. I bought my Tanchjim Oxygen 2nd hand at $126 USD, so if there's a good deal, maybe see if you can get it on the cheap.


----------



## r31ya

Tanchjim Oxygen is something that keep being repeated in my circle. something that Mele aspire to be, apparently something that could be my ToTL.

Something that i would safe for but my BTR5 seems having some trouble so i might need to get that first tough not sure what to replace it with.
maybe Up5


----------



## jmwant

https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/cca-ca16-pro-latest-sixteen-driver-hybrid7ba-1dd-iems

Latest multidriver IEMs from CCA.


----------



## r31ya

The ol CCA CA16 is pretty well recieved. 
If i recalled right, its the start of KZ/CCA new smoother treble sig. No BA in the nozzle, good warm sounding IEMs.
KZ/CCA went back to harshness a bit with CCA CS16 and CCA C10 Pro, but then produce CCA CKX, KZ AST and KZ ZAS where the last three retain the smoother treble.

This CCA CA16 Pro is CCA CA16 set-up with all new housing, new gen smoother black BAs, and XUN Dynamic driver.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KB Ear Aurora / TKZK Wave / BGVP DH5 - Unboxing & First Look​​Hey guys, just received a few new IEMs not long ago. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> 
> *KB Ear Aurora* - $169usd, 1DD. Warm Harman, amazing bass quantity and quality, smooth. Reminds me of the BLON BL-03, but much better in terms of technicalities. If you are looking for a huge BL03 upgrade, maybe this might be it?
> ...



BGVP DH5 review done. A "decent" hybrid IMO, but YMMW (thanks to the 5kHz peak).

Do check it out if you guys are interested - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/


----------



## Perception

Has anyone spent time with the Vankyo C751? I really think they are a good value Chifi ANC wireless headphones. During the 11/11 sale on Ali, you can pick up a set with a free gift of a set of Vankyo X400 TWS, which sound quite nice as well, for $31.24 AUD ($23.50 US) shipped. Not sure there is a better deal at the moment for those that love bang for the buck.


----------



## ShoeGame21

bryaudioreviews said:


> BGVP DH5 review done. A "decent" hybrid IMO, but YMMW (thanks to the 5kHz peak).
> 
> Do check it out if you guys are interested - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bgvp-dh5.25524/review/27175/


I like the review


----------



## bryaudioreviews

ShoeGame21 said:


> I like the review


thanks bud. Really appreciate the compliment


----------



## Ykaep

Anyone here tried the Reecho SG-01? There isnt much info or reviews online, just a few on this site and a couple youtube videos. Some of them put it next to the Heart Mirror in terms of quality and detail but with a slight more bass. They claim it to be a "w" shape sound.
I'm kinda curious about them, they are like 8€ less than the Heart Mirror on the 11.11 sale.

So far after all your replys, recommendations and some extra research I've discarded the CCZ & Quarks and narrowed it down to:
- KZ DQ6 (22€)
- Heart Mirror (43€)
- Reecho SG-01? (35€)

I'll pair the one I get with the "Abigail/Avani dongle" from Venture Electronics, as I'm currently using the Sonata HD Pro on my computer and dont feel like plugging/unplugging it everytime.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 22, 2021)

KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:

*KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.

*CatEar HITAM* - _$25usd, 1DD_. Quite bad. lo-fi, boomy, hazy... eww. Left unit has driver flex. Packaging and accessories are cute though.

*TRN VX Pro* - _$88usd, 1DD+8BA_. V-shaped sound signature. Full-bodied punchy bass, forward intimate vocals, energetic treble, decent soundstage width, above-average technicalities (for the price). Not bad for $80usd. However, bass is slightly slow and bleeds into the mids, treble can come off as sharp and splashy, BA timbre, incoherencies between drivers.

_VX Pro review done! Link to review here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx-pro-1dd-8bas.25493/review/27336/_

*Smabat Proto 1.0* - _$88usd, modular 1DD_. I am a MASSIVE fan of this. Interchangeable bass filter, interchangeable nozzle filter, interchangeable drivers. This IEM is FULLY Modular and you can customize it to your liking. With one driver, you get a total of 6 different sound configurations. I have a total of 2 different drivers here so it means that I get a whopping *12 different sound configurations*. For $88usd (+$15usd for another driver), IMO this is a major steal. No matter what your sound preferences are, you will be able to find a configuration that suits your taste and needs. A separate post for Smabat Proto 1.0 will be made to showcase the different filters and driver configurations.


Frequency Response graphs for all 4 IEMs are shown below. If you have any questions regarding any of these IEMs, feel free to let me know and I'll get back to you asap.

Full reviews for all 4 IEMs will be out soon. Stay tuned.



​


----------



## SomeEntityThing

bryaudioreviews said:


> KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
> Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> *KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.
> ...


Thank you very much for sharing. I've particularly been eyeing the Proto 1.0 lately as 11.11 approaches for the potential versatility/value, even without buying any extra drivers. Looking forward to that extra post for the different configurations!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

SomeEntityThing said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. I've particularly been eyeing the Proto 1.0 lately as 11.11 approaches for the potential versatility/value, even without buying any extra drivers. Looking forward to that extra post for the different configurations!


Welcome. I'll start writing about the Smabat Proto 1.0 later tonight or tmrw. It'll be a hard one to review for sure, with 12 different sound configurations.


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your right, lowest price I see for HZM is 40$....but perhaps they're a way to get extra discount and coupons...
> Other good bargain imo are:
> BQEYZ KC2 for 30$
> BLON BL03 for 20$
> ...


Surprised to see not much has changed compared to usual suspects from last year. I'm trying to resist buying more IEMs for obvious reasons. Though I'll recommend everyone getting TRN BT20s Pro. Their price will be less than $25 (prior coupon) on 11.11, which is why I'm getting a second pair. They were pretty good, except their ear hooks were too soft for my liking YMMV. It's a steal.

What is your take on getting sets like KZ BA10 nowadays? We all know the best value often comes from the items once priced. Is it a good time to shot on them for 20 bucks. I enjoyed ZS7 BTW, but the size of BA10 raised concerns on fits. I actually like boxy design on everything lol. (For audio reference, I found Galaxy buds+, Tin T-series Bass light, mt300 could used more depth, and Blon lacking technicality.)


----------



## InvisibleInk

Kumonomukou said:


> Surprised to see not much has changed compared to usual suspects from last year. I'm trying to resist buying more IEMs for obvious reasons. Though I'll recommend everyone getting TRN BT20s Pro. Their price will be less than $25 (prior coupon) on 11.11, which is why I'm getting a second pair. They were pretty good, except their ear hooks were too soft for my liking YMMV. It's a steal.
> 
> What is your take on getting sets like KZ BA10 nowadays? We all know the best value often comes from the items once priced. Is it a good time to shot on them for 20 bucks. I enjoyed ZS7 BTW, but the size of BA10 raised concerns on fits. I actually like boxy design on everything lol. (For audio reference, I found Galaxy buds+, Tin T-series Bass light, mt300 could used more depth, and Blon lacking technicality.)


I simply haven't heard a better KZ with no EQ than the BA10, or the identical sounding, but better fitting, AS10. And I have a basket full of KZ/CCA.


----------



## baskingshark

InvisibleInk said:


> I simply haven't heard a better KZ with no EQ than the BA10, or the identical sounding, but better fitting, AS10. And I have a basket full of KZ/CCA.



Does the BA10 have typical BA timbral accuracy? Like for acoustic instruments?


----------



## InvisibleInk

I was just A/B-ing against my ER4SR while listening to "Spain" by Kaori Muraji, a classical guitarist. The KZ AS10 absolutely trades blows with the much higher priced Etymotic. The ER4SR has a noticeably faster attack and decay with respect to string plucks and strums, and seemingly a bit more accuracy when it comes to distance from the microphone. But the performance of the ER4SR is much tighter and "drier," if that makes any sense. Many might even prefer the AS10's looser, more intimate presentation. They both sound quite natural to my ears. What you get from the AS10, and its fancier looking twin the BA10, is absolutely ridiculous for the money invested. I recommend Final Audio E-type tips.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Does the BA10 have typical BA timbral accuracy? Like for acoustic instruments?


A very good question.

I think  preferrences and preconditions are very influential here, and that is a long story to go there. (Still, could not help dwelling - I was exposed very little to speakers and their membranes, listening more to acoustic instruments live (the bonus of trying to educate kids), so for me BAs were a revelation and the way to go. Then I am not any refined and discerning listener by any means, and I would have really hard time to answer definitively about "natural timbre" - violin sound very closely and few meters away are so different in timbre to my ears. What would be "natural", for instance more common to listeners DD reproduction? Then I have not yet met a DD that can reproduce the sounds of the bowing, especially the initial attack...)

Back to BA10 - still most/more natural of all KZs. Then I have HiSenior U4 (beatiful implementation of Knowles 29689, my reference for the refined mids) and VG4 (nothing wrong about it per se, do not particularly like Sonion bass, not the best treble, 12 Ohm sucks, MMCX - why(?). Then my overall experience with that 4-letter company was the worst (not touching their products, sorry for digression again)).

So BA10 stand well in all comparisons, while grainy and some V (more refined) - punchy and engaging. Then the brick shape more or less fits my larger ears, but the ridges inside do the job not to make it very comfortable.

AS10 are close to BA10, they are warmer, e.g. cellos sound like double basses, and I love it, so I am grabbing AS10 more. AS10 were my first all BAs, and I do wonder time to time listening to them, why did I got 50+ more IEMs after (??)    (No more, I just resolutely got my last sources, Z4 and SG3)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> Surprised to see not much has changed compared to usual suspects from last year. I'm trying to resist buying more IEMs for obvious reasons. Though I'll recommend everyone getting TRN BT20s Pro. Their price will be less than $25 (prior coupon) on 11.11, which is why I'm getting a second pair. They were pretty good, except their ear hooks were too soft for my liking YMMV. It's a steal.
> 
> What is your take on getting sets like KZ BA10 nowadays? We all know the best value often comes from the items once priced. Is it a good time to shot on them for 20 bucks. I enjoyed ZS7 BTW, but the size of BA10 raised concerns on fits. I actually like boxy design on everything lol. (For audio reference, I found Galaxy buds+, Tin T-series Bass light, mt300 could used more depth, and Blon lacking technicality.)


Unfortunately i didnt hear this one....but at this price, it sure look like a steal!
I did hear the TRN BA5 and enjoy it for its imaging and attack speed and find it well balanced enough but short on bass extension and treble decay. they are 35$

looking at the graph, BA10 seem even better.(bassier and less peaky)


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 9, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your right, lowest price I see for HZM is 40$....but perhaps they're a way to get extra discount and coupons...
> Other good bargain imo are:
> BQEYZ KC2 for 30$
> BLON BL03 for 20$
> ...


11.11 is here. Thank's for sharing your list. 

CCA C12 are just in my basket....(I like C10 and NRA) and though It is more all rounder then CA16.

On the neutral side all your choices are good (KC2, Aria, HZM)

As you know I like good deep bass airy no pearcing high....in my radar there are:
Revonext QT2 (no discount) and Shozy Form 1.1, alternatives Jade Audio EA3 or....
Whizzer HE01 maybe more neutral and refined.
Which two are the best choice for my taste?

(I'm looking to increase the quality of my Pokémon collection)😂😂

All headfiers suggestions are welcome 👍


----------



## twd2003

What's a good sub-50$ IEM I can pick up during 11/11 (not the BL03, which I already own)? I mostly listen to 70s/80s pop/rock


----------



## RikudouGoku

twd2003 said:


> What's a good sub-50$ IEM I can pick up during 11/11 (not the BL03, which I already own)? I mostly listen to 70s/80s pop/rock


KZ DQ6 and the Tanchjim Tanya. 
(you might want to use the replacement filters that come with the Tanya on the DQ6.)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> 11.11 is here. Thank's for sharing your list.
> 
> CCA C12 are just in my basket....(I like C10 and NRA) and though It is more all rounder then CA16.
> 
> ...


I would say Moondrop Aria for deep bass+delicate airy treble. At 68$ you can't go wrong imo

HE01 is short on extension but quite hefty in mid bass impact, it's not super refined and clarity is poorer than Aria (imaging is muddy)

TRI I3Pro might be a good bet too...but the price is a bit high. Bass is warm with good slam, mids are to die for, treble is detailed but smooth


----------



## r31ya (Nov 9, 2021)

IEMs with deep bass airy no piercing high? Trip Mele would be in your area.
It has slammier bass than Aria, good male vocals, but less sparkly treble.
---
Also seconding KZ DQ6 and Tanchjim Tanya for under $30 rec.
DQ6 for Textured bass, multi driver goodness and Tanya for musical full bodied vocals.


----------



## Lobarkaine

r31ya said:


> IEMs with deep bass airy no piercing high? Trip Mele would be in your area.
> It has slammier bass than Aria, good male vocals, but less sparkly treble.
> ---
> Also seconding KZ DQ6 and Tanchjim Tanya for under $30 rec.
> DQ6 for Textured bass, multi driver goodness and Tanya for musical full bodied vocals.


Thank's for replay.

I've Tanya and love it.

Mele Is in my list but there are no discount and having the Blon BL3 I could wait to buy It and I've choose the QT2 first.

About DQ6 all reviewers speak about 7k peak and need modding so I'm esitant about It also if all say it's very good and I may add It to my collection


----------



## r31ya

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's for replay.
> 
> I've Tanya and love it.
> 
> ...


The "mod" is pretty simple, it use filter that you already got from your Tanya and put it on the DQ6 nozzle.
Should be a decent experimentation.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 9, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I would say Moondrop Aria for deep bass+delicate airy treble. At 68$ you can't go wrong imo
> 
> HE01 is short on extension but quite hefty in mid bass impact, it's not super refined and clarity is poorer than Aria (imaging is muddy)
> 
> TRI I3Pro might be a good bet too...but the price is a bit high. Bass is warm with good slam, mids are to die for, treble is detailed but smooth


Hi NymPHONOmaniac nice replay 👍

So I'll may go for Aria and safe the money of the HE01 for better choice.

In my end low chifi wish list there are:
KZ DQ6 (added thank's to r31ya and RikudouGoku)
CCA C12
HZSOUND Heart Mirror
Revonext QT2
Tripowin Mele
Shozy Form 1.1
Whizzer HE01
Moondrop Aria
(Bqeyz kc2/KB100 maybe could be a plus)

Kz zex and CCZ Emerald are on the way and I'll may share a comparison with Cca Nra and Melody when them Will be at home. 


After these I think I may look for mid chifi iem for better performance.


----------



## FlacFan

r31ya said:


> The "mod" is pretty simple, it use filter that you already got from your Tanya and put it on the DQ6 nozzle.
> Should be a decent experimentation.



The nozzle of the DQ6 is not removable though unless there is some trickery involved I am unaware of.

Cheers.


----------



## RikudouGoku

FlacFan said:


> The nozzle of the DQ6 is not removable though unless there is some trickery involved I am unaware of.
> 
> Cheers.


You just put the filter on top of the stock filter. Nothing to do with removing the nozzle.


----------



## Ykaep

RikudouGoku said:


> KZ DQ6 and the Tanchjim Tanya.
> (you might want to use the replacement filters that come with the Tanya on the DQ6.)


Exactly what I'm doing.
Shopee is having a big opening fest and the -15€ per 25€ coupons are too juicy to pass on.

I got the Tanya + some other stuff for 10€ and I plan to get the DQ6+upgrade cable for 10€ and the Meizu DAC dongle for 10€ aswell.

I was planning on the Heart Mirror or the Reecho SG1 at first but those arent on shopee and are not very discounted on Aliexpress tbh.

And hey, thanks for the reviews and your database, they helped a lot! great work!


----------



## ldo77

RikudouGoku said:


> You just put the filter on top of the stock filter. Nothing to do with removing the nozzle.


How do you fix the filter on top of the stock filter?


----------



## RikudouGoku

ldo77 said:


> How do you fix the filter on top of the stock filter?


The filter has glue on it. Just use a tweezer and stack them and they will stick.


----------



## 4ceratops (Nov 10, 2021)

I am very curious about modular IEM Smabat Proto 1.0.  I ordered them in October for € 61 + an extra beryllium coated driver for € 13,50. Does anyone have a personal experience?  The first reviews are encouraging (see Baskingshark).

https://www.headphonesty.com/2021/10/review-smabat-proto-1-0/

https://audiomonsta.com/smabat-proto-1-0-be-like-water-smart-bat/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FINAL E1000 is already a crazy bargain at 30$....but daaaamn....check this out, 10$ for refurbished E1000 and other incredible deals on Final IEM!

E2K E3K A3K A4K etc are on sale too.

Can't go cheaper than this imo
https://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/co...McBPf3_kvfwtP0ld87qJdK4Kwdd_SH8oFSXPPYK0KlWrY


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi NymPHONOmaniac nice replay 👍
> 
> So I'll may go for Aria and safe the money of the HE01 for better choice.
> 
> ...



HZsound Mirror is surely the best technically from this bunch, but not the most appealing tonaly for the mass....i think you say you need some bass, so HZM isn't perhaps enough boosted for you, but well amped it can be very impressive in speed and extension. My grip about Aria is it lack some punch for kick drum to be properly presented, but it doesnt lack slam, rumble or extension. From what i read, its a hate-love kinda IEM, i'm from the Love crownd. 

HE01 is more brightish V shape than those 2, timbre is thick and well textured and tonality is energic and punchy....it's very similar to NFaudio NM2+ for half the price.

KC2 is mid centric with good mid bass punch, but have a colored tonality that is again hate-love affair due to slightly dark treble.





And now...DQ6 begin to dangerously intrigue me too! Only 3DD IEM i heard is the UM 3DT which i love but find overpriced.


----------



## Arjey (Nov 10, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> FINAL E1000 is already a crazy bargain at 30$....but daaaamn....check this out, 10$ for refurbished E1000 and other incredible deals on Final IEM!
> 
> E2K E3K A3K A4K etc are on sale too.
> 
> ...


Wow, that actually looks amazing. I've been wanting to get my hands on some of those sweet Final Type E tips that everyone talks so fondly of (they come with the E1000, right?) and one of their earphones for years (no joke). If they ship to my country (and I'm not sure they do, didn't find it in their list.. 😅), then I'm definitely getting those, even tho I can't really afford them atm 😹

Edit: yeah.. they don't ship to my country.. why am I not surprised :|
My disappointment is immeasurable, and my day is ruined


----------



## Arjey

RikudouGoku said:


> The filter has glue on it. Just use a tweezer and stack them and they will stick.


Hey. Do you think this would work instead of the Tanya filters? Basically I ordered the DQ6 a few days ago for just $12 (had a great coupon) and, based on reviews, I'm pretty sure I'll want to tame the highs a bit. But I don't have the Tanya, and I don't intend on getting it (would consider if the cable was changeable).. I ordered those "tuning filters" a few months ago (haven't received them yet :/..) in advance, planning to use them for a bass vent mod for HZSound Heart Mirrors, when/if I ever buy them (I'm waiting for a good deal, hoping for Black Friday).. 
And in case those tuning filters don't work (or I don't receive them.. have been shipped quite some time ago..), is the DQ6 filter removable? Would I be able to remove it and just stick in some rolled up dried wet wipes (that's what I did with my Blon 03 after changing the stock filter to a simple metal one (Slaters mod))?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Arjey said:


> Do you think this would work instead of the Tanya filters?


No idea tbh.

I am using this instead (better and cheaper), the high-density version:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002711483821.html
Just remove the stock mesh and put it in.







Arjey said:


> Would I be able to remove it and just stick in some rolled up dried wet wipes (that's what I did with my Blon 03 after changing the stock filter to a simple metal one (Slaters mod))?


I guess it could work. (mesh is removable.)


----------



## Arjey

And a question for everyone: does anyone have (has anyone had) Philips SHE3855? I believe they sounded quite decent (very calm and non fatiguing), but mine broke a long time ago (terrible non removable cable).
But I'm _still_ using and treasuring those ear tips!!! Idk what's so good about them. They have a very wide nozzle, so they don't fit many earphones, but they are SO COMFORTABLE. Better (to my ears) than SpinFits even.. so basically what I'm asking is.. does anyone know where I could get similar tips?


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> HZsound Mirror is surely the best technically from this bunch, but not the most appealing tonaly for the mass....i think you say you need some bass, so HZM isn't perhaps enough boosted for you, but well amped it can be very impressive in speed and extension. My grip about Aria is it lack some punch for kick drum to be properly presented, but it doesnt lack slam, rumble or extension. From what i read, its a hate-love kinda IEM, i'm from the Love crownd.
> 
> HE01 is more brightish V shape than those 2, timbre is thick and well textured and tonality is energic and punchy....it's very similar to NFaudio NM2+ for half the price.
> 
> ...


I was also tempted by KZ DQ6, ASF, and BA10 as they're all available for $20. Frankly the only KZs I got were ZS7 and EDX, I was impressed by ZS7 but not so much with EDX.

DQ6 seem to be getting more positive reviews, and ASF is the worst of bunch. The biggest issue for me is the size really. Smabat Black Bat is pretty much the limit for me in terms of comfort. Good isolation but too tight after hours of wear. I end up leaving BA10 in my cart right now because of it. Not that they look comfortable, at least there's some breathing room.


----------



## jmwant

The percentage doesn't look much but if you're buying a $500 IEM, the discount is substantial.
https://hifigo.com/collections/sales


----------



## lastsd (Nov 11, 2021)

When using IEM, I have been using ER2SE for serious listening and KZ ZSR for casual listening.
Decided to upgrade KZ ZSR during the 11.11 sales.

It's my first time ordering IEM from China (Aliexpess - Shenzen audio). So I went with budget options (less than $150).
Following IEMs were in consideration:

Moondrop Aria
Moondrop Starfield
Thieaudio Legacy 2
Tripowin x HBB Mele
HZsound Mirror
TANCHJIM HANA

Ended up going with Moondrop Aria for few reasons.
1. Moondrop have IEMs that I want to try (Kato, Blessing 2), so trying out their lower model to see the fit, etc.
2. My general preference is neutral(ish) (HD 560s, ER2SE), Aria seems to be closer to Harmon target (similar to Galaxy Buds Plus), which should be fine but wouldn't want any more bass than that.
3. Really like the look of Aria. Fingers cross, it won't have the paint bubble issue that I have read on various sites. 

Hopefully, the whole process turns out good because there are more IEMs from China that I want to try in the future. Timeless, Kato, Blessing 2, etc.


----------



## crabdog

New Tin Hifi sister brand is up and running. Here's my review of the first model, the TKZK Wave.


----------



## NihavendLonga

Any earbud recommendations apart of good old allmighty monk plus? Can't really use IEM due to my ear situations.


----------



## r31ya

if want some upscale earbuds moondrop have some.
https://www.moondroplab.com/liebesleid
https://www.moondroplab.com/chaconne

other than that they also have the budget Moondrop Shiroyuki, KBear had some KBear Knight and one other budget one.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NihavendLonga said:


> Any earbud recommendations apart of good old allmighty monk plus? Can't really use IEM due to my ear situations.


Yincrow X6
Faaeal Iris 2.0

K´s LBBS
Smabat M2S Pro
Yincrow RW-2000


Moondrop Chaconne


----------



## NihavendLonga

RikudouGoku said:


> Yincrow X6
> Faaeal Iris 2.0
> 
> K´s LBBS
> ...


thanks a lot mate, can you compare them really basically to the monk+ ? 
like for example "more bass, less treble, better clarity" etc.?


----------



## RikudouGoku

NihavendLonga said:


> thanks a lot mate, can you compare them really basically to the monk+ ?
> like for example "more bass, less treble, better clarity" etc.?


Take a look at my database.


----------



## NihavendLonga

RikudouGoku said:


> Take a look at my database.


oh wow, i was looking for this database for like a year now, thanks a lot haha!


----------



## RikudouGoku

NihavendLonga said:


> oh wow, i was looking for this database for like a year now, thanks a lot haha!


I guess I should mention that I threw away the monk plus before I had my database. Its garbage....

X6 is my default rec for any iem guy coming to the bud world.


----------



## NihavendLonga

RikudouGoku said:


> I guess I should mention that I threw away the monk plus before I had my database. Its garbage....
> 
> X6 is my default rec for any iem guy coming to the bud world.


well if you call the monk plus garbage then probably i will fall in love with X6. Never been able to use iems, only have my beautiful senn hd650 and my monks. Thanks!


----------



## NihavendLonga

@RikudouGoku I also remember a huge google doc filled with only these chinese earbuds, do you remember anything like it? or does anyone here remember anything that sort?


----------



## RikudouGoku

NihavendLonga said:


> @RikudouGoku I also remember a huge google doc filled with only these chinese earbuds, do you remember anything like it? or does anyone here remember anything that sort?


This one?

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wGTZnKX1aP29c1bzs5JWgqSUlPzZqV9p_cw79VfRBpQ/pub

Or this (japanese) list:
http://headphonemetal.ldblog.jp/archives/52320906.html


----------



## NihavendLonga

RikudouGoku said:


> This one?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wGTZnKX1aP29c1bzs5JWgqSUlPzZqV9p_cw79VfRBpQ/pub
> 
> ...


oh yeah the first one, thankss a lot! probably ordering the x6's today with aliexpress having the 11.11 discoounts, thanks!


----------



## lucasbatista2408

can anyone tell if the TRI i4 is still a good purchase these days? or there are better similar options at the same price range?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

NihavendLonga said:


> Any earbud recommendations apart of good old allmighty monk plus? Can't really use IEM due to my ear situations.


Tingo TC200 (5$), Vido (2$), Qian25 (4$), Qian39 (7$), emx500 (7$), Yincrow X6 (11$), Mrz Tomahawk (34$)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lastsd said:


> When using IEM, I have been using ER2SE for serious listening and KZ ZSR for casual listening.
> Decided to upgrade KZ ZSR during the 11.11 sales.
> 
> It's my first time ordering IEM from China (Aliexpess - Shenzen audio). So I went with budget options (less than $150).
> ...


if you have 40$ left....buy a HZsound Mirror asap!
Perfect complement to Aria imo kinda End game really.

Legacy2 is underwhelming. Starfield is less refined and warmer than Aria, but i love them...kinda overpriced for nowadays standard though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guys, i'm sure not the only one BQEYZ FANBOI here enh?

Well, the *AUTUMN* is cooooming! And its a single DD with tunable Bass.

Look soooo sexy. If i can get a pre-release graph I will share it here! 



@RikudouGoku , mate, i guess you'll get a pair....and measure them enh??


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Guys, i'm sure not the only one BQEYZ FANBOI here enh?
> 
> Well, the *AUTUMN* is cooooming! And its a single DD with tunable Bass.
> 
> ...



No thanks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> No thanks.


Oh....ok.
You're not a fan of BQEYZ?

I find KB100, KC2 and especially Spring2 quite excellent. Not so much the Summer.

Can't wait to hear their ''first'' single DD...(cause i have an old prototype of single DD-Piezo they never launch that was meh)


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh....ok.
> You're not a fan of BQEYZ?
> 
> I find KB100, KC2 and especially Spring2 quite excellent. Not so much the Summer.
> ...


Just not interested.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> Just not interested.


Ok...cool i guess.

What's your interested in lately, if i may ask?


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok...cool i guess.
> 
> What's your interested in lately, if i may ask?


Tin Hifi P1 Plus
KZ DQ6 (high density tuning foams)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> Tin Hifi P1 Plus
> KZ DQ6 (high density tuning foams)


You have heard the P1plus yet mate??


I'm very interested in them too. Still waiting for their arrival though....hope the bass is improved!


----------



## TheVortex (Nov 11, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> You have heard the P1plus yet mate??
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in them too. Still waiting for their arrival though....hope the bass is improved!



I have the P1 Plus and they are an improvement over the original and much easier to drive. They graph very flat and EQ very well.

I haven't finished my review yet.


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> You have heard the P1plus yet mate??
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in them too. Still waiting for their arrival though....hope the bass is improved!








Yes, 
the bass is improved from the anemic (and almost textureless) OG P1. 
Timbre is improved a lot
Upper-treble is more refined 
Doesnt suck your amp dry 

They fixed the issues I had with the OG. (Unlike Shuoer with the Tape Pro 🤮)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheVortex said:


> I have the P1 Plus and they are an improvement over the original and much easier to drive. They graph very flat and EQ very well.
> 
> I haven't finished my review yet.





RikudouGoku said:


> Yes,
> the bass is improved from the anemic (and almost textureless) OG P1.
> Timbre is improved a lot
> Upper-treble is more refined
> ...


Whaaaaaaat!! Thats flat AF! Apart from bass and treble lift...

Thats a fascinating graph in fact. TX.

and i will avoid the Tape Pro lol


----------



## povidlo

smabat is clearing out X1 for $17.5 (down from $49 originally). Price can be reduced further with Spend&Save and AliExpress coupons.





https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNaVvGS

@baskingshark did a review on it: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-x1.24982/reviews


----------



## unifutomaki

povidlo said:


> smabat is clearing out X1 for $17.5 (down from $49 originally). Price can be reduced further with Spend&Save and AliExpress coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The X1 is honestly pretty terrible unless you’re prepared to EQ, so I wouldn’t bother tbh


----------



## lastsd

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> if you have 40$ left....buy a HZsound Mirror asap!
> Perfect complement to Aria imo kinda End game really.
> 
> Legacy2 is underwhelming. Starfield is less refined and warmer than Aria, but i love them...kinda overpriced for nowadays standard though.


From the list, if I didn't go with Aria, I was going to go with Tripowin Mele.
Actually kind of on the fence about it right now. I wanted to get a cheap alternate cable but the cable that comes with Mele looks actually decent. So instead of spending $15 ~ 25 on a cable, might get Mele for $50.
Will have to look into how good Mele default cable is.


----------



## povidlo

unifutomaki said:


> The X1 is honestly pretty terrible unless you’re prepared to EQ, so I wouldn’t bother tbh


I don't mind EQ. I like smabat buds as well. At this price, I'm not worried.


----------



## r31ya

lastsd said:


> From the list, if I didn't go with Aria, I was going to go with Tripowin Mele.
> Actually kind of on the fence about it right now. I wanted to get a cheap alternate cable but the cable that comes with Mele looks actually decent. So instead of spending $15 ~ 25 on a cable, might get Mele for $50.
> Will have to look into how good Mele default cable is.


Personally, Mele is a good accompaniment for Aria. More so than bright HeartMirror. 

One fun sounding bass slammer with great male vocal and the other is fun ish harman with great female vocal and treble.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 12, 2021)

ZEX are arrived. 😁

I'll try to make a short comparison with NRA, the two have very different dna.

First impressions are positive, easy to drive but needs cable change, with stock cable (the same of NRA) the bass sound plastic and mids/trebles unnatural.
I've used the 8 core KZ pure copper my standard upgrade cable for KZ IEM and all iems c pin with too hot trebles or that needs more bodie, only e. 8/9 for a good improvement.





A nice looking effect too 😉

ZEX sound really different from NRA.

ZEX are more warm with relaxed trebles but less controlled and revealing than the NRA.

Bass are less speed but not too floppy and better then many others iems in the same price range, bleeding in the bass mid have different effect by NRA warmish the complessive sound.

Mids are less V shaped than NRA, that is more transparent and revealing, but sometime congested, anyway enough natural with the new cable.

Trebles are tamed down, similar to C10, and less airy then NRA but much more relaxing.

Soundstage are surprisingly better on ZEX.

For the price I find the ZEX a good all rounder iems for every day use and relaxed leastening, if you like multi driver iems, but in the same price range there are the Tanya. IMMO.


----------



## lastsd

r31ya said:


> Personally, Mele is a good accompaniment for Aria. More so than bright HeartMirror.
> 
> One fun sounding bass slammer with great male vocal and the other is fun ish harman with great female vocal and treble.


Thanks for the input.
I think I will pass on buying another set in sub $100 category.
I should be good with Aria + ER2SE combo for a while in terms of IEM.
If I want more, I will go to next price bracket of sub $300, Timeless, Kato, Blessing 2 etc.
Who knows what will be available in few months to a year time.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 12, 2021)

lastsd said:


> From the list, if I didn't go with Aria, I was going to go with Tripowin Mele.
> Actually kind of on the fence about it right now. I wanted to get a cheap alternate cable but the cable that comes with Mele looks actually decent. So instead of spending $15 ~ 25 on a cable, might get Mele for $50.
> Will have to look into how good Mele default cable is.


I didn't try Mele, but the graph is a bit similar to Aria. (though Mele seem more V shape) 
When i say something complement well another IEM, its because it offer a near opposite soundsignature for real different music purpose. In term of technicalities alone, nothing can beat HZM under 100$....i'm tired of repeating myself about this but it seems I still need too! Stock cable of HZM is nice enough. SPC cable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*TINHIFI T3Plus is coming*....and it's a single LCP DD IEM! Other IEM using this diaphragm tech is Sony Mdr ex1000 and Moondrop Aria.

I don't know if it will be only available on Linsoul...but thats where i find the info:
https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/tin-hifi-t3-plus-new-release-at-linsoul-audio


----------



## Kumonomukou (Nov 13, 2021)

lastsd said:


> From the list, if I didn't go with Aria, I was going to go with Tripowin Mele.
> Actually kind of on the fence about it right now. I wanted to get a cheap alternate cable but the cable that comes with Mele looks actually decent. So instead of spending $15 ~ 25 on a cable, might get Mele for $50.
> Will have to look into how good Mele default cable is.


I'd go with Aria between the two. Simply a higher floor item compared to Mele, and their cable is fine, if not better. 

Linsoul isn't likely to drop price on Mele significantly, because HBB gets 5 bucks for every pairs sold. Of course there'll be hype. I'd wait until the hype train completely ended to revisit the item objectively.


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *TINHIFI T3Plus is coming*....and it's a single LCP DD IEM! Other IEM using this diaphragm tech is Sony Mdr ex1000 and Moondrop Aria.
> 
> I don't know if it will be only available on Linsoul...but thats where i find the info:
> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/tin-hifi-t3-plus-new-release-at-linsoul-audio


No!... Tin Audio with plastic/Resin shell is like coffee without extra shots of espresso! Should've stick with the type of metal on original T2, get a mold similar to T2 Plus, add a bit of definition, then leave the rest to the drivers and tuning.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> In term of technicalities alone, nothing can beat HZM under 100$....i'm tired of repeating myself about this but it seems I still need too! Stock cable of HZM is nice enough. SPC cable.



I am a big fan of the HZSound Heart Mirror, but there are sub $100 USD multi driver BA/hybrids that can beat the HZSound Heart Mirror in technicalities (though they might not have the best timbral accuracy or tonality). In the department of soundstage, the Heart Mirror is quite weak actually.

Even among single DD sets, the Kotori Dauntless tour unit has better technicalities than the Heart Mirror, this set is around $50ish USD, though Heart Mirror beats it in tonality and timbre.

As an all round package, the Heart Mirror is my recommendation for a neutral bright set at $50 USD, assuming you have an amp.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> I am a big fan of the HZSound Heart Mirror, but there are sub $100 USD multi driver BA/hybrids that can beat the HZSound Heart Mirror in technicalities (though they might not have the best timbral accuracy or tonality). In the department of soundstage, the Heart Mirror is quite weak actually.
> 
> Even among single DD sets, the Kotori Dauntless tour unit has better technicalities than the Heart Mirror, this set is around $50ish USD, though Heart Mirror beats it in tonality and timbre.
> 
> As an all round package, the Heart Mirror is my recommendation for a neutral bright set at $50 USD, assuming you have an amp.


thanks for sharing your words, ill hold on mine.

indeed their plenty of sub-100$ crappy multi-ba around here...

I include bass and treble extension-flexibility-decay in technicalities, as well as lotta other things related to cohesive transient speed-timing.

PS: i'm happy your a big fan of the HZM and i can't wait to try the Dauntless IEM coming to me as well. Will see how they compare to HZM!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> I'd go with Aria between the two. Simply a higher floor item compared to Mele, and their cable is fine.
> 
> No!... Tin Audio with plastic/Resin shell is like coffee without extra shots of espresso! Should've stick with the type of metal on original T2, get a mold similar to T2 Plus, add a bit of definition, then leave the rest to the drivers and tuning.


Well....at least it looks like good quality resin plastic à la Yume...but it looks like more of a departure than proper follow-up of T3 too....since its not even a hybrid.

BGGA just share a graph, and it make the T3+ even more intriguing!


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> thanks for sharing your words, ill hold on mine.
> 
> indeed their plenty of sub-100$ crappy multi-ba around here...
> 
> ...



The Dauntless is a very technical single DD set, nice soundstage and very fast transients. Though I found it fatiguing cause of a 4 - 5 kHz area huge peak. This made vocals sound sharp and nasal and timbre is off. It probably is the most technical single DD I have tried at sub $100, it beats some higher end single DD in resolution eg KBEAR Aurora.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The Dauntless is a very technical single DD set, nice soundstage and very fast transients. Though I found it fatiguing cause of a 4 - 5 kHz area huge peak. This made vocals sound sharp and nasal and timbre is off. It probably is the most technical single DD I have tried at sub $100, it beats some higher end single DD in resolution eg KBEAR Aurora.


Larry describes it as slightly inferior to Final A8000 in terms of technicalities, but disastrous tonally....i tend to trust Larry.

But he say DQSM Hermit is better too, which scare me.

By the way, KOTORI will launch a single (knowles) BA earphones too. This one, Larry love it.

All in all, i'm mitiged about those Dauntless but i trust you too when you say they are incredible technically....(just dont touch my HZM ! ...half joking lol) Since i see the graph im worry about tonality too

so male vocal and bass instruments lack body and have to much texture boost? bass seem very strange...


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *TINHIFI T3Plus is coming*....and it's a single LCP DD IEM! Other IEM using this diaphragm tech is Sony Mdr ex1000 and Moondrop Aria.
> 
> I don't know if it will be only available on Linsoul...but thats where i find the info:
> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/tin-hifi-t3-plus-new-release-at-linsoul-audio



Already got one one the way and this one does not look like a disappointment like some of the other Tin products.


----------



## Arjey

Strange question: how to clean an audio cable? (And do you do it?) I mean, is there some special liquid, or home stuff like alcohol or Hydrogen peroxide (seen people use this to clean nozzle vents) that can be used? Thing is, my ±2 year old cable from my Blon 03 has turned, from a pretty silver, to a deep green, has become quite stiff, and even has some places (closer to the ears) where it seems that there is dried earwax with dust and the cable has become a yellowish-brown.. any way to fix that, make it a bit more soft, or at least remove all that dust and wax from between 8 woven wires, without spending hours scraping it away with toothpicks?) Don't want to buy a new one since this works just fine..


----------



## PhonoPhi

Arjey said:


> Strange question: how to clean an audio cable? (And do you do it?) I mean, is there some special liquid, or home stuff like alcohol or Hydrogen peroxide (seen people use this to clean nozzle vents) that can be used? Thing is, my ±2 year old cable from my Blon 03 has turned, from a pretty silver, to a deep green, has become quite stiff, and even has some places (closer to the ears) where it seems that there is dried earwax with dust and the cable has become a yellowish-brown.. any way to fix that, make it a bit more soft, or at least remove all that dust and wax from between 8 woven wires, without spending hours scraping it away with toothpicks?) Don't want to buy a new one since this works just fine..


There is hardly much can be done with green in cables (copper oxidation); strong reducing agents will be too harsh.
Cable stiffening is due to PVC (poly(vinyl chloride)), the main material of the cable (used just because it is cheap and convenient...) losing its plasticizers. Good oil-based hand or face creams can partially restore the softness. They are safe to use (for cleaning as well); ones with antioxidants, such as retinol, can protect further cable oxidation to some extent.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheVortex said:


> Already got one one the way and this one does not look like a disappointment like some of the other Tin products.


great, can't wait to know your impressions...my pair will surely take ages to arrive.

indeed, its not a wack-looking tuning like the T2 EVO....(shouty fest?)


----------



## Robius

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *TINHIFI T3Plus is coming*....and it's a single LCP DD IEM! Other IEM using this diaphragm tech is Sony Mdr ex1000 and Moondrop Aria.
> 
> I don't know if it will be only available on Linsoul...but thats where i find the info:
> https://www.linsoul.com/blogs/announcements/tin-hifi-t3-plus-new-release-at-linsoul-audio


Graph looked really good and they look really good too. I skipped 11.11 deals for this. Do you have any info about price?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Robius said:


> Graph looked really good and they look really good too. I skipped 11.11 deals for this. Do you have any info about price?


Indeed, the graph looks good...like a V Harman target with extra bass and treble...

The price isn't available now, but i expect it to be around 70-100$....if it wants to compete with the Aria!

I ask Tinhifi for the price so as soon as I got it ill share it here.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 13, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Indeed, the graph looks good...like a V Harman target with extra bass and treble...
> 
> The price isn't available now, but i expect it to be around 70-100$....if it wants to compete with the Aria!
> 
> I ask Tinhifi for the price so as soon as I got it ill share it here.


Yeah, i think it want to compete with Aria, if it need to be above T2+ ($60 ish), this T3+ might be at $80


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Larry describes it as slightly inferior to Final A8000 in terms of technicalities, but disastrous tonally....i tend to trust Larry.
> 
> But he say DQSM Hermit is better too, which scare me.
> 
> ...



Yes the bass and male vocals as you say lack body, coupled with the 4 - 5 khz spike that makes female vocals sound nasal and instruments like saxaphones and trumpets sound off. The Dauntless has no bass vents (for a single DD), so that makes the bass as such. But this also gives very quick transients and technical performance.

Their single BA (Kotori Vampire) is actually very good, I auditioned it too. Warm neutral, good tonality. Good timbre for a pure BA set. As per all single BAs, they do have some physics limitations, such as subbass and higher treble roll off, but it has quite good bass extension and quantity despite that. This one is worth getting IMO, especially for musicians who need stage monitors.


----------



## lushmelody

Funny that single DDs fancy metals era is fading and the hype now is LCP which is the old and dear magnets + plastic (acrylic, maybe?)


----------



## baskingshark

lushmelody said:


> Funny that single DDs fancy metals era is fading and the hype now is LCP which is the old and dear magnets + plastic (acrylic, maybe?)



Yes last year was the year of the beryllium hype (which had some marketing gimmick element TBH). Seems they have moved on to other exotic stuff now.


----------



## Toastybob

baskingshark said:


> Yes the bass and male vocals as you say lack body, coupled with the 4 - 5 khz spike that makes female vocals sound nasal and instruments like saxaphones and trumpets sound off. The Dauntless has no bass vents (for a single DD), so that makes the bass as such. But this also gives very quick transients and technical performance.
> 
> Their single BA (Kotori Vampire) is actually very good, I auditioned it too. Warm neutral, good tonality. Good timbre for a pure BA set. As per all single BAs, they do have some physics limitations, such as subbass and higher treble roll off, but it has quite good bass extension and quantity despite that. This one is worth getting IMO, especially for musicians who need stage monitors.


How is the driver flex on Dauntless?


----------



## baskingshark

Toastybob said:


> How is the driver flex on Dauntless?



Surprisingly I didn't get driver flex on it (no vents!).
But then again, driver flex is partially dependent on ear anatomy and the types of eartips used, so it is a YMMV situation.


----------



## Toastybob

baskingshark said:


> Surprisingly I didn't get driver flex on it (no vents!).
> But then again, driver flex is partially dependent on ear anatomy and the types of eartips used, so it is a YMMV situation.


Thanks, that is surprising. Maybe there's a hidden vent, like on the Blon BL03's 2 pin connector. How is the isolation? What about bass extension?


----------



## Con Par (Nov 14, 2021)

Guys im looking for some good earbud style to buy to use with my pc
im interesting in
Xiaomi Redmi buds 3
SOUNDPEATS TrueAir2

Does anyone have tried any of those?
Do you have any sygestions under 50$?

*I already have airpods 2 2019


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 14, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Larry describes it as slightly inferior to Final A8000 in terms of technicalities, but disastrous tonally....i tend to trust Larry.
> 
> But he say DQSM Hermit is better too, which scare me.


The Hermit is pretty awesome. It has a super, super heavy body though so I attatched a black VE Clan earbud holder to the body to hold it inside the ear. (What's it called??)

I still haven't taken it outside though.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 14, 2021)

Toastybob said:


> Thanks, that is surprising. Maybe there's a hidden vent, like on the Blon BL03's 2 pin connector. How is the isolation? What about bass extension?



Isolation is above average, but perhaps not as good as those etymotic types. Bass extension and quantity isn't the best though, this set is very focused on the upper mids/treble region.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 14, 2021)

Con Par said:


> Guys im looking for some good earbud style to buy to use with my pc
> im interesting in
> Xiaomi Redmi buds 3
> SOUNDPEATS TrueAir2
> ...


*Soundpeats Sonic Pro *_with dual driver and huge batteries is nice. _*Trueair2 *seems to have better mics tough
*Moondrop Nekocake *seems decent too. Its by Moondrop so SQ is nice, not sure whether the rest of TWS functionality is up to par with Soundpeats product tough.
*Lypertek S20 *is one of the great in near that price points.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Nov 14, 2021)

Con Par said:


> Guys im looking for some good earbud style to buy to use with my pc
> im interesting in
> Xiaomi Redmi buds 3
> SOUNDPEATS TrueAir2
> ...


I'm going to add a few suggestions:

• Cyberfox X1
• Galaxy Buds Live
• Edifier X2 (Xemai)
• Bluetooth adapter + Detachable Earbuds

Cyberfox X1 and Buds Live are both in $50 range during sales. Solid build, warm sound, and comfort. Xemai X2 is a random thought, they were $10 on AliExpress few days ago, if that helps.

Option 4 might just be the best option if sound quality is prioritized. Link them up with Smabat, Yincrow, Rose Technics, BGVP, or Nicehck MMCX/2pin earbuds etc. It'll be great!

You may also go with the two mentioned. Unfortunately I don't have either, I'd probably give my blind vote to Redmi Buds 3 on a hunch.


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> *Soundpeats Sonic Pro *_with dual driver and huge batteries is nice. _*Trueair2 *seems to have better mics tough
> *Moondrop Nekocake *seems decent too. Its by Moondrop so SQ is nice, not sure whether the rest of TWS functionality is up to par with Soundpeats product tough.
> *Lypertek S20 *is one of the great in near that price points.


Nekocake also has a sound sig customizable feature. They are definetely interesting


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So....lol....i investigate like crazy to know if the Kotori Dauntless is superior technically to HZsound Mirror and well, @baskingshark seems to be right!

I convince the company agent to go try the HZM, he was super impressed and say it's more balanced than the D....but inferior in speed and technicality....its to take with a grain of salt cause he's surely a bit biased by the love of ''it's'' creation but still it proves this company is really curious to learn more.

He say it's warmer than D too....which mean TREBLE HEAD Alert for sure.

PS: im not trying to hype something i didn't even hear, but i always get super excited by fast transient speed promise and technicalities that hit above their price range and the last promise in that regard was the Tforce Yuan Li, which was a bit of let down in that regards but quite good tonally. Aurora too was a let down in that regard imo


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

LaughMoreDaily said:


> The Hermit is pretty awesome. It has a super, super heavy body though so I attatched a black VE Clan earbud holder to the body to hold it inside the ear. (What's it called??)
> 
> I still haven't taken it outside though.


Indeed, they are excellent for the price and very underrated...though it seem they are very popular in Indonesia-Singapour...crisp airy V shape with big bass slam, crazy good resolution and treble extension-snap-sparkle but kinda thin a bit artificial mids...in fact, i would like to stole the DD in there and retune it.

Seem like their WAY more warm head à la Harman target than Treble head à la brighten Diffused field target.

ill say the DQSM are for Vivid Sparkle Head...thats the very addictive part to my ears.

Hum, and they fit well in my ears with wide bore or KZ Starlines eartips.

Some peps suggest putting foam into nozzle to warm the tone a bit...i might give this a try soon.

For those wondering the difference in size btw those and Moondrop Spaceship, the Hermit is about 2 times bigger and heavier.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Funny that single DDs fancy metals era is fading and the hype now is LCP which is the old and dear magnets + plastic (acrylic, maybe?)


yeah...well, it's not like if Sony Mdr EX1000 loose it's attractivity....but indeed their a diff between ultra big 16mm LCP DD and a 10mm one....pure bery can be great but in budget realm their still work to do....it's not for tomorrow we will find sub-500$ Final A8000....and I try Luna and Believe, both kinda similar in tonality, the latter being more refined and more articulated in dynamic.

A driver tech i have big hope were the ''topological DD'' from Hifiman, but they never achieve similar tonality than RE2000 in more affordable price range, RE800 being way brigther and more intimate...

Perhaps this tech is similar, MGD (Multi-gradation diaphragm)....i reallly find the Aune Jasper DD phenomenal.
*The MGD Diahpragm*
The MGD – multi-gradation diaphragm, with the materials to die for, hast he characteristics of high damping, high speed and high stiffness. The unique diaphragm makes it possible to vividly reproduce all kinds of music, even a whisper.
*Ultra-Linear Magnet System*
The combination oft he specially-designed ultra-linear symmetric magnet system and the multi-gradation diaphragm (MGD) build the dynamic core with ultra-low distortion, providing the Jasper In Ear with constant power.
*The Chamber Matters*
The carefully dersigned chamber helps scatter the internal sound waves and expand the soundstage with accurate and clear imaging. Dont be shocked if you feel like sitting in a concert hall.







but as seen....diaphragm material is just one part of acoustic chain...


----------



## Arjey

PhonoPhi said:


> There is hardly much can be done with green in cables (copper oxidation); strong reducing agents will be too harsh.
> Cable stiffening is due to PVC (poly(vinyl chloride)), the main material of the cable (used just because it is cheap and convenient...) losing its plasticizers. Good oil-based hand or face creams can partially restore the softness. They are safe to use (for cleaning as well); ones with antioxidants, such as retinol, can protect further cable oxidation to some extent.


Do all cables eventually turn green and stiff? Or are there cables that don't use PVC and are protected from oxidation? I bought my cable for $10 from NiceHCK, and I believed it was top notch back then. I'm wondering if getting something a bit more pricey (say, a 20-40 USD cable from XINHS.. been seeing a lot of good comments on his cables) will last much longer, or will it also eventually go stiff and green?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Arjey said:


> Do all cables eventually turn green and stiff? Or are there cables that don't use PVC and are protected from oxidation? I bought my cable for $10 from NiceHCK, and I believed it was top notch back then. I'm wondering if getting something a bit more pricey (say, a 20-40 USD cable from XINHS.. been seeing a lot of good comments on his cables) will last much longer, or will it also eventually go stiff and green?


only crappy cable go green, i mean, bad built insulation....i have at least 30 cables and only 2-3 of them get oxidated.
you can be safer going full copper cable too, like the Faaeal litz cable or NiceHCK pure copper cable.
but XINHS cables are sure great buy too!

I have this one too since 2 years....great built, no green!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018785015.html


----------



## Arjey

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> only crappy cable go green, i mean, bad built insulation....i have at least 30 cables and only 2-3 of them get oxidated.
> you can be safer going full copper cable too, like the Faaeal litz cable or NiceHCK pure copper cable.
> but XINHS cables are sure great buy too!
> 
> ...


Got it. I've had this for around 2 years, and it already started turning green after around 1 year. Now it's pretty stiff. When I first got it I was happy, very soft and flexible, nice feel. It still works fine, but it's stiff, and that's really annoying


----------



## Musicoflife

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> they are very popular in Indonesia-Singapour...


Yup it's monsoon season here now 8)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Arjey said:


> Got it. I've had this for around 2 years, and it already started turning green after around 1 year. Now it's pretty stiff. When I first got it I was happy, very soft and flexible, nice feel. It still works fine, but it's stiff, and that's really annoying


yeah....your kinda always throwing dice with HCK cables...more so than KBear, XINHS. I have this cable balanced way but don't like it.
Copper doesn't oxidate as easily....and their some prejudice imo about copper cable...due to different qualities of purity etc we can get...
Anyway, for 15$ the one i share is no brainer, very sturdy and durable for my experience of like (did i say 2 years its certainly more than this....)...the jack and 2pin connectors are of better quality than most HCK cables i own....and its a way to judge overall cable quality. you dont want any part to be loose or badly soldered etc


----------



## PhonoPhi (Nov 15, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah....your kinda always throwing dice with HCK cables...more so than KBear, XINHS. I have this cable balanced way but don't like it.
> Copper doesn't oxidate as easily....and their some prejudice imo about copper cable...due to different qualities of purity etc we can get...
> Anyway, for 15$ the one i share is no brainer, very sturdy and durable for my experience of like (did i say 2 years its certainly more than this....)...the jack and 2pin connectors are of better quality than most HCK cables i own....and its a way to judge overall cable quality. you dont want any part to be loose or badly soldered etc


Copper oxidizes fairly easy, especially with PVC jackets (99% of insulation), assisted by chloride and some plasticizers.
Take any copper coin as a relevant example of copper oxidation - how long it would remain shine in ambient conditions?

So copper needs to be protected.
Plating is the most common way - using silver (most common), tin or other metals.
Forming a thin protective polymer coating is a good way but more expensive to do right.

Some good irony is that a lot what is sold as "pure copper" to discerning audiophiles is silver plated but then placed in copper-coloured jackets, so audiophiles (especially those totally unbiased reviewers, of course) could easily discern and convincingly share their impression on "warmth" and "improved treble peaks" of "pure copper" compared to those spc, - placebo, if to use a polite word.

Returning to cables - there is a correlation of price with stability. But then the main goal of manufacturers is to sell most fancy marketed and looking cables for a premium price, and not the cable stability (if cables degrade slowly - then more cables can be sold).

I am not sure about the best brand (it is one factory after all, XinHS seems to be the closest to OEM manufacturing in a chain). My worst degradation with the loss of the conductivity was with KBEar Thorough.
The lesson from there is to possibly avoid more fancy wire colours: golden are dark grey of non-expensive cables from the reports are more prone to degradation, likely due to less developed "fancy" coatings.


----------



## Robius

TinHifi T3 Plus $69

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003562436918.html?mp=1

https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t3-plus


----------



## Kumonomukou

Arjey said:


> Do all cables eventually turn green and stiff? Or are there cables that don't use PVC and are protected from oxidation? I bought my cable for $10 from NiceHCK, and I believed it was top notch back then. I'm wondering if getting something a bit more pricey (say, a 20-40 USD cable from XINHS.. been seeing a lot of good comments on his cables) will last much longer, or will it also eventually go stiff and green?



Oxidation really depends on material used and insulation on particular cables. Rubber will eventually get hard if contacted with skin regularly, and white Shure typed cable will turn green overtime. That's just the way it is...
I have pretty good experience with Nicehck cable, especially ones with rather unique connectors. Cable is more of an aesthetic choice to me. If a cable last me through the entire oxidation process, I already found that worthwhile lol.


----------



## XerusKun

Hello, newbie here! Can someone recommend me a cable for my Heart Mirror that does not change the sound signature that much? I already have the default one, but I want some recommendation if ever my stock cable got broken. Thanks!


----------



## Echalon

Has anyone tried the Openheart OH910? It looks like it might be a good IE800 style iem, but I’d appreciate any impressions from someone who has listened to them.


----------



## Newbie20

Hi, How is the Tri Starsea or Meteor against the aria? 
Thinking of buying one of them.


----------



## bryaudioreviews (Nov 18, 2021)

Moondrop Nekocake, Kotori Dauntless, Kotori Vampire, TRN TA2 - Mini Review​​​*Moondrop Nekocake* -_ $42.99usd, 1DD TWS._ Decent set of TWS. Has 5 preset tuning options built in and accessible within the Moondrop Link app (assuming you have access to the app). The stock tuning, called "Balanced", is meh. Wooly bass, honky mids, relaxed upper mids and smooth treble. Reminds me a bit of Sony ZX-110. Overall, a bit weird and not for me. However, changing the tuning preset to "Classic Moondrop" totally changed the Nekocake into a much better TWS IEM…

With the "Classic Harman" preset, it is Harman Neutral now. Lean clean sub-bass focused bass, lean mids, slightly hot upper mids and smooth treble. For a $42.99usd TWS with Harman tuning, I have no complaints. Sure, it is lacking in resolution, detail, texture, note weight, soundstage is small, imaging is bad… but come on, for a TWS this price, you can't expect too much.

If you are looking for a budget Harman tuned TWS and have access to the Moondrop Link app, I highly recommend the Nekocake. Just remember to change the tuning preset to "Classic Harman". *- 4/5 *


> *note: I can't seem to measure the Nekocake with my IEC711. Not sure why. If anyone is able to help, do PM me.




*Kotori Dauntless* -_ $66usd~, 1DD._ Bright. Unique and niche tuning. Vocal and treble focused. VERY GENRE SPECIFIC. Technicality wise, Dauntless is great. Highly resolving, bright, detailed, technical, great imaging, great soundstage, with fast and tight bass. For the price point that it is in (sub-$100usd), it is easily one of the better performers in terms of technicalities. However, its tuning is unique… uniquely bright.

I find that the best way to enjoy these is to listen to them at a low volume. Let the upper mids, treble and technicalities shine. With certain tracks, mostly instrumental, they are pretty nice. But once the vocals come in, especially female vocals, oh my…. They sound screeching. I am already listening to them at pretty low volumes, but once the female vocals come in, I have to turn them down even more. Overall, it is ok. amazing technicalities with a very niche tuning for the selected few trebleheads. *- 3/5


Kotori Vampire* _- unreleased, 1BA._ Warm neutral. These are pretty nice. Good warm bass, good timbre for a BA, good warm mids, and warm full sounding vocals. Reminds me of a warmer KBEar Neon. Treble here overall is pretty smooth with no hints of sibilance. However, the 5kHz dip might be a concern for you if you like treble resolution as I find it to takw away a bit of clarity in return for a smoother response. Anyways, not complaining. I'd rather have smooth treble than peaky treble. Overall, pretty decent. I quite like this. Cant wait for Kotori to officially release these to the public *- 4/5


TRN TA2* _- $49.80usd, 1DD+2BA._ Warm V-shaped. This is literally a cheaper KBEar Robin/CCZ Plume. If you like that kind of Warm V shaped tuning, the TRN TA2 is for you. It is cheaper than both Robin/Plume and it can achieve around 90%+ of what those 2 can do. Deep rumbly thick bass, thick mids, smooth treble, good coherency for hybrid…. This is déjà vu. Just imagine my KB Ear Robin review, but with a notch lower in detail/resolution and there you go…. My TRN TA2 review is done. If I were to choose between the 3 (TA2, Robin, Plume), I will take TA2 as it is the cheapest. Overall, a very enjoyable set for Hip Hop/EDM and gym sessions.* - 3.5/5*


Huge thanks to MOONDROP, SHENZHENAUDIO, Kotori Audio, Ray Tan, Trn Petter for sending these out to me for review. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own.

_Purchase links here (non-affiliated):
1. Moondrop Nekocake - https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...0-touch-operation-5-tunings-push-button-reset
1. Kotori Dauntless - https://sg.e1personalaudio.com/coll...roducts/kotori-audio-dauntless-in-ear-monitor
1. Kotori Vampire - N/A
1. TRN TA2 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003439404254.html_

​*
*
*







*​


----------



## kmhaynes

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So....this is the IKKO OH line up. It seem OH1 is going out of stock, which is sad because the new 100$ price was a real no brainer Bargain!!
> OH10 is still available for 160$, pretty good price too.
> As seen, OH1S is way smaller...but kinda cheaper too due to plastic part...while OH1-OH10 are very similar the OH1S is notably less bassy and more treble centric, moe textured with higher resolution but more compressed sound, poorer imaging and smaller soundstage. To my ears, OH10 is miles better.
> And I see a not-so-cool products strategy with IKKO which is about proprietary ear tips (nozzle shape) and cable (for their portable dac-amp).
> ...


Just picked up the OH10 used here in Classifieds -- really like it, and after about 2 days going back & forth between OH10 and the Fiio FH5, I'm gonna let the FH5 go.  Both are 1DD + 4BA configuration and sound very similar.  The FH5 is louder, more "in-your-face" and can get a little taxing on louder music -- if I didn't have the OH10, the FH5 would be great.  But, the OH10 is very sweet with super smooth highs.


----------



## r31ya

kmhaynes said:


> Just picked up the OH10 used here in Classifieds -- really like it, and after about 2 days going back & forth between OH10 and the Fiio FH5, I'm gonna let the FH5 go.  Both are 1DD + 4BA configuration and sound very similar.  The FH5 is louder, more "in-your-face" and can get a little taxing on louder music -- if I didn't have the OH10, the FH5 would be great.  But, the OH10 is very sweet with super smooth highs.


Wow, Ikko OH10 over Fiio FH5. FH5 is praised for its technicality and tone, i guess fatigue is not quite pointed out there.
IKKO is finally getting cheaper here in my place, (IKKO OH1 used to be sold at current OH10 price). its tempting to buy.
Especially Zeos OH10 description is basically "_smooth big booba sound_" which makes me more curious.
But i need to safe for my BTR5 replacement first...


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> Wow, Ikko OH10 over Fiio FH5. FH5 is praised for its technicality and tone, i guess fatigue is not quite pointed out there.
> IKKO is finally getting cheaper here in my place, (IKKO OH1 used to be sold at current OH10 price). its tempting to buy.
> Especially Zeos OH10 description is basically "_smooth big booba sound_" which makes me more curious.
> But i need to safe for my BTR5 replacement first...



IKKO OH10 is a nice V shaped set, bassheads will like it, nice soundstage and does most departments well.

I auditioned it for 30 mins a few months back but decided to hold off on a purchase as the shells are big and heavy and I had discomfort with them on longer sessions. A pity as if the fit was good, I would have gotten it. I did see it on Massdrop at $139 - 160 USD sometimes during sales, that price is worth a consideration if you have bigger ears.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

kmhaynes said:


> Just picked up the OH10 used here in Classifieds -- really like it, and after about 2 days going back & forth between OH10 and the Fiio FH5, I'm gonna let the FH5 go.  Both are 1DD + 4BA configuration and sound very similar.  The FH5 is louder, more "in-your-face" and can get a little taxing on louder music -- if I didn't have the OH10, the FH5 would be great.  But, the OH10 is very sweet with super smooth highs.


I love my OH10, its the only Ikko i keep listening too...its an hybrid 1DD+1KnowlesBA....one of great ones.
Happy you enjoy your mate! 
Didn't try FH5, but I like my FH7 alot!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bryaudioreviews said:


> Moondrop Nekocake, Kotori Dauntless, Kotori Vampire, TRN TA2 - Mini Review​​​*Moondrop Nekocake* -_ $42.99usd, 1DD TWS._ Decent set of TWS. Has 5 preset tuning options built in and accessible within the Moondrop Link app (assuming you have access to the app). The stock tuning, called "Balanced", is meh. Wooly bass, honky mids, relaxed upper mids and smooth treble. Reminds me a bit of Sony ZX-110. Overall, a bit weird and not for me. However, changing the tuning preset to "Classic Moondrop" totally changed the Nekocake into a much better TWS IEM…
> 
> With the "Classic Harman" preset, it is Harman Neutral now. Lean clean sub-bass focused bass, lean mids, slightly hot upper mids and smooth treble. For a $42.99usd TWS with Harman tuning, I have no complaints. Sure, it is lacking in resolution, detail, texture, note weight, soundstage is small, imaging is bad… but come on, for a TWS this price, you can't expect too much.
> 
> ...


So you try the vampire mate? Cool!
 Hum, man, Kotori sure has a unique approach about tuning...
If female singers sound bad....i'm out for sure. 
We will see!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So you try the vampire mate? Cool!
> Hum, man, Kotori sure has a unique approach about tuning...
> If female singers sound bad....i'm out for sure.
> We will see!


Looking forward to your review as usual


----------



## NihavendLonga

NihavendLonga said:


> well if you call the monk plus garbage then probably i will fall in love with X6. Never been able to use iems, only have my beautiful senn hd650 and my monks. Thanks!


@RikudouGoku @NymPHONOmaniac 
mateys, you were right. im in goddamn love with this thing. The bass feels unreal for a earbud, like actual proper bass!

monks are really detailed, i loved them for that, had the auglamour rx1 too, had better detail than monks but far brighter and for some reason the plastic part of it cracked and damaged it's drivers.

but this thing has a punch! 

(oh and i dont know how the hell aliexoress sent this to me in 8 days haha nornally it takes more than a month)

thanks a lot for the suggestions!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

NihavendLonga said:


> @RikudouGoku @NymPHONOmaniac
> mateys, you were right. im in goddamn love with this thing. The bass feels unreal for a earbud, like actual proper bass!
> 
> monks are really detailed, i loved them for that, had the auglamour rx1 too, had better detail than monks but far brighter and for some reason the plastic part of it cracked and damaged it's drivers.
> ...


No offense to anyone or anything, monk plus is also the worst audio gear I've come across in my life. Sounds really bad. So I fully agree with @RikudouGoku


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bryaudioreviews said:


> No offense to anyone or anything, monk plus is also the worst audio gear I've come across in my life. Sounds really bad. So I fully agree with @RikudouGoku


lol, no offense....were all here to share our honest impressions! its refreshing to have anti-hype post!!
i didnt find Monk+horrifious....but i never use them...hum and change cable to improve it. and i need to amp them intensely too...strangely...too capricious for what you got. VE is kinda...old school....and it showed more and more. it runs on sectarian fanatism imo
They're are just SO much better earbuds out there...earbuds thread is very informative for this...at least, last time i go there.

Whats your fav earbuds right now bro?

Apart from TC200 (V1!) it make a long time a didnt try a great one.


----------



## bryaudioreviews

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> lol, no offense....were all here to share our honest impressions! its refreshing to have anti-hype post!!
> i didnt find Monk+horrifious....but i never use them...hum and change cable to improve it. and i need to amp them intensely too...strangely...too capricious for what you got. VE is kinda...old school....and it showed more and more. it runs on sectarian fanatism imo
> They're are just SO much better earbuds out there...earbuds thread is very informative for this...at least, last time i go there.
> 
> ...


My favourite budget earbuds are definitely the Vido Blue and Tingo TC200. However, the biggest issue with tc200 is QC.... You won't know when will you get a good set or a bad set. I bought 4 tc200 - 2 was amazing and 2 was terrible (baseless) 

Vido blue I have no complaints for $1usd.


----------



## r31ya

bryaudioreviews said:


> My favourite budget earbuds are definitely the Vido Blue and Tingo TC200. However, the biggest issue with tc200 is QC.... You won't know when will you get a good set or a bad set. I bought 4 tc200 - 2 was amazing and 2 was terrible (baseless)
> 
> Vido blue I have no complaints for $1usd.


Vido is super magical for the price. I got it for $3.5 and its definitely worth the price.
Unfortunately, i bought the mic version for a gift to coworker (for music, zoom and all), and the volume is quite significantly lower compared to the no-mic version.
The one who got it still pretty damn happy with the sound, he love it for blues and such.


----------



## earmonger

r31ya said:


> Vido is super magical for the price. I got it for $3.5 and its definitely worth the price.


Are these the Vido you mean?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002580719444.html


----------



## r31ya

earmonger said:


> Are these the Vido you mean?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002580719444.html


yeah, i think thats the one.
In my place its sold at $2.5~$3 for non mic, $3.5 for mic.


----------



## kmhaynes

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I love my OH10, its the only Ikko i keep listening too...its an hybrid 1DD+1KnowlesBA....one of great ones.
> Happy you enjoy your mate!
> Didn't try FH5, but I like my FH7 alot!


It's taken me a while to figure out that for small amount of Metal that I listen to, or any genre with heavy double-kick bass drums, that a single BA driver, or even a low+mid bass dedicated BA driver, just can't keep up double-kick drums.  The DD in both the FH5 and the OH10 keep them fast, but they don't over-bleed into the upper mids and congest the sound so much.  

Don't know if I will ever try the FH7 -- I'm getting where I prefer 2-3 under $200 IEMs vs 1 expensive one.


----------



## kmhaynes

r31ya said:


> Wow, Ikko OH10 over Fiio FH5. FH5 is praised for its technicality and tone, i guess fatigue is not quite pointed out there.
> IKKO is finally getting cheaper here in my place, (IKKO OH1 used to be sold at current OH10 price). its tempting to buy.
> Especially Zeos OH10 description is basically "_smooth big booba sound_" which makes me more curious.
> But i need to safe for my BTR5 replacement first...


I will say, the SQ of the OH10 and FH5 were very similar -- both have 1DD + 4BA configuration - but my ears / brain preferred the sweeter sound of the OH10.  That's funny because I way prefer the aggressive Grado sound over Sennheiser in full size phones!


----------



## bryaudioreviews

bryaudioreviews said:


> KZ ZEX / TRN VX Pro / Cat Ear HITAM / Smabat Proto 1.0 - Unboxing and First Look​
> Just received a few new IEMs. Here are my first impressions:
> 
> *KZ Zex* - _$22usd, 1DD+1EST_. Fun sounding. Thick punchy boomy bass, splashy thin treble. Coherency isn't the best (very noticeable separation from the DD and "EST" driver), timbre isn't the best, and technicalities are below-average. I also doubt that the "EST" driver used is real. Nonetheless, I find it fun-sounding and enjoyable for Hip Hop.
> ...



VX Pro review done!

Overall, not bad for the price, but nothing mind-blowing or interesting. stock accessories are pretty bad for the price.

Link to review here - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-vx-pro-1dd-8bas.25493/review/27336/


----------



## uppertime

Guys, I'm was almost buying the Moondrop Aria for about 70$ but then I saw the Final Audio A3000 for the same price (I think it's a black friday kind of offer). Which one would you suggest? The Aria intrigues me a lot, has a bit of elevation in the subbass, which I don't mind at all, but I like a wide soundstage too and since I've had the Final E3000 (love it) I'm guessing the A3000 are a step above it in every way, soundstage and image included. I don't know about the Aria and it would be my first Moondrop iem. I've read the A3000 requires more power to be fully enjoyed. I'd use it with the Meizu Master Hifi dac. Would eventually that be enough?


----------



## Coldheart29

Hey all, it's been a while!
I'm starting to feel the itch for a new pair of IEMs, and was looking at the moondrop aria (from what i've read and heard around they should be just what i'm looking for these days, and comparing their graph with that of the quarks, which i own, seems to compound that idea).
The only thing i'm not sure yet is how they wear. Does anyone around here have both the aria and possibly the ZST and could provide a side by side photo of the two? I'd like to see hiw they're shaped/sozed compared to something i own before buying, as my ears are a bit picky about that.


----------



## r31ya

Not sure where is my sister zst goes, but Aria is relatively smaller than zsn. Its smaller than the promo photo suggest.


----------



## Coldheart29

r31ya said:


> Not sure where is my sister zst goes, but Aria is relatively smaller than zsn. Its smaller than the promo photo suggest.


Thanks!
Yeah, looks alright, it shouldn't give mi any issues, seens a bit better shaped than the zst too.


----------



## kmhaynes

r31ya said:


> Wow, Ikko OH10 over Fiio FH5. FH5 is praised for its technicality and tone, i guess fatigue is not quite pointed out there.
> IKKO is finally getting cheaper here in my place, (IKKO OH1 used to be sold at current OH10 price). its tempting to buy.
> Especially Zeos OH10 description is basically "_smooth big booba sound_" which makes me more curious.
> But i need to safe for my BTR5 replacement first...


One thing I didn't mention about the Ikko OH10, which I am hoping to fix soon, is the *horrible* stock cable.  It is twisted pair, but very thin and due to the weight of the IEM's themselves, as soon as you lay them down and try to pick them back up, you have a complete mess to unravel -- really annoying.

I'm wanting to find a good 2pin 3.5mm cable with a mic and volume controls, not so much for phone calls, but so I don't have to mess with my phone for volume and track skipping.  Without waiting 2 months for something from China, the options are few here in the USA.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Nov 26, 2021)

I just receive the TINHIFI P1plus.
I adore them....
Way easier to drive than original P1 (i can use single ended output).
Female vocal are to die for, clarity is razor sharp and this treble is soooo revealing yet effortless and natural in rendering.
Both bass and treble seem to extend fuller than P1.
Sound is very similar to original P1, but more refined and hint warmer, bass part is more bodied, mids are flatter, less bright, background is cleaner.
These are excellent imo I wish i can compare them to Timeless!
Oh, now, if i go in grumpy mode, can't find anything yet about the sound but design is VERY same, as well as cable, the nozzle shape and size is a bit problematic for good fit....but KZ Starlines eartips solve this issue! While sub bass is improve, it isnt full sounding, neither deliver rumble...Hum, if your a P1 owner, not sure it worth the upgrade since they sound very very similar...but P1plus solve near all issue (amping need, bass extension, imaging)


----------



## Briandress

anyone in this thread a musician or music producer? i’m looking for iem for mixing or live performances


----------



## baskingshark

Briandress said:


> anyone in this thread a musician or music producer? i’m looking for iem for mixing or live performances



Hi I've been using IEMs for stage monitoring for almost 20 years. What is your budget?

For live performing *(stage monitoring)*, I would suggest these priorities:
1) *Comfort *- no point having a heavenly sound if you can't tolerate the fit for more than a few minutes.
2) *Isolation* - to protect hearing in live performances. Noise induced hearing loss is a real thing, and if isolation leaks, one jacks up the volume to compensate and can destroy hearing. Good isolation also allows one to hear good details and the subbass.
3) *Neutralish signature* - this is very important, do not use a V shaped IEM for monitoring as this will colour the sound and make what you play/hear inaccurate from the house sound. If you can EQ on the fly, then using a V shaped IEM is okay, if you know what bands to EQ.
4) *Technical performance* - this is also important, as stuff like imaging, instrument separation, details, soundstage are relevant for stage monitoring. Do not use an analoguish lowFI sounding set for monitoring as one can't tell the other instruments/details in the music.


For *mixing*, I would advise to go for a headphone as they give superior soundstage to IEMs.


----------



## Briandress

baskingshark said:


> Hi I've been using IEMs for stage monitoring for almost 20 years. What is your budget?
> 
> For live performing *(stage monitoring)*, I would suggest these priorities:
> 1) *Comfort *- no point having a heavenly sound if you can't tolerate the fit for more than a few minutes.
> ...


ok so this is weird but it’s mostly for just playing guitar while i’m working. i talk to customers on the phone so i keep one ear on the phone and one ear with a bud to hear amp sims and the mix. sometimes i like to use buds at night instead of the cans because they’re so much lighter. so i guess fidelity isn’t a massive issue but i definitely don’t wanna get some $10 skull candy super hyped bass poops. right now i have bose soundsport wired with the mic you know? but the cable is pretty shot. i could hear shrink repair it but i’d like to get something. a buddy uses some kz zsn’s and likes them ok


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 26, 2021)

Briandress said:


> ok so this is weird but it’s mostly for just playing guitar while i’m working. i talk to customers on the phone so i keep one ear on the phone and one ear with a bud to hear amp sims and the mix. sometimes i like to use buds at night instead of the cans because they’re so much lighter. so i guess fidelity isn’t a massive issue but i definitely don’t wanna get some $10 skull candy super hyped bass poops. right now i have bose soundsport wired with the mic you know? but the cable is pretty shot. i could hear shrink repair it but i’d like to get something. a buddy uses some kz zsn’s and likes them ok



Ah then your requirements are not really that strict for stage monitoring/mixing.

If you use the guitar, the midrange is the most important. So try to get something that is neutral or midcentric or at most U shaped. KZ ZSN is actually V shaped and personally I won't recommend that for monitoring (YMMV).

For $50 or less, u can read about:
1) HZSound Heart Mirror
2) Tin T2 Plus
3) Final E1000/2000
4) BLON BL-05s
5) Audiosense 180/260

For a bit more, you can read about the TRI Starsea, and some of the higher end Audiosense models (which I do use for stage monitoring).


Hope the others can help too.


----------



## earmonger

I've already recommended the Etymotics to you elsewhere, and under $50 you can get the E2SE (studio edition, neutral tuning.)
https://www.adorama.com/etyer2se.html?sdtid=14405222&emailprice. 

Etymotics were among the very very first IEM makers, which is why this thread has 1150+ pages.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/if-you-still-love-etymotic-er4-this-is-the-thread-for-you.538615/

The only one of those just above I have heard is the Tin T2 Plus. 

While I loved the smooth shape and the fit--though it really needed the exactly right tips to get a good seal--I found its tuning a little odd. 

It was like it was hitting notes from their lowest side instead of directly--almost sounded like songs were transposed down a quarter-tone.  Seems to be a minority view but just my 2 cents.  Among the others, the Heart Mirror seems to have a lot of genuine fans here on Head-fi if you search around. 

If you are going the Chi-Fi route, Linsoul has a lot of discounts on Cyber Monday.
https://www.linsoul.com/pages/black-friday-cyber-monday-2021#best-deals


----------



## Briandress

earmonger said:


> I've already recommended the Etymotics to you elsewhere, and under $50 you can get the E2SE (studio edition, neutral tuning.)
> https://www.adorama.com/etyer2se.html?sdtid=14405222&emailprice.
> 
> Etymotics were among the very very first IEM makers, which is why this thread has 1150+ pages.
> ...


i appreciate your information. i am not trying to be obtuse i think it’s just revealing all what i do not know lol. i’m curious where the bose soundsport sit on this scale of “exciting” eq shspes vs “clinical” flatter monitoring shapes. 

i’m experiencing option paralysis for sure lol


----------



## earmonger

Briandress said:


> i appreciate your information. i am not trying to be obtuse i think it’s just revealing all what i do not know lol. i’m curious where the bose soundsport sit on this scale of “exciting” eq shspes vs “clinical” flatter monitoring shapes.
> 
> i’m experiencing option paralysis for sure lol


Crinacle has a LOT of frequency-response graphs. Frequency response isn't everything but it's a start.
https://crinacle.com/graphs/iems/bose-soundsport-free/


----------



## gotosleep

hey guys, I'm looking for the best iem under or around $100.


----------



## Arjey

What's the best iem for sleep, preferably below $10, but definitely not more than $20? All I really need it for is sleeping, listening to audiobooks and rain. So basically it needs a pleasant, non-fatiguing frequency response that sounds good on low volume (rain is actually quite picky to that, too much highs will make it noisy and sharp, too much bass will make thunder stand out too much. P.s. I'm ok with using minimal EQ), needs to be VERY COMFORTABLE and small, with good (or at least decent) sound isolation and a cable with minimal microphonics, durable.
So far I've been using Panasonic RPHJE125 with massive EQing and tips from Philips SHE3855, but the cable has microphonics so I had to spend 5min getting into the perfect position every night.. and they just broke, after a year of usage, so time to get smth else. Before that I used Philips SHE3855 - perfecto, nice and calm non-fatiguing sound, very comfortable, but.. has driver flex and broke within a month, so I'm sceptical about getting another.
If I don't find any other, cheaper option, I'll just use Blon 03. It fits my needs nicely, but it's kinda expensive for just sleep, and I'm afraid it might not prove durable enough and break


----------



## pevinkarker

Arjey said:


> What's the best iem for sleep, preferably below $10, but definitely not more than $20? All I really need it for is sleeping, listening to audiobooks and rain. So basically it needs a pleasant, non-fatiguing frequency response that sounds good on low volume (rain is actually quite picky to that, too much highs will make it noisy and sharp, too much bass will make thunder stand out too much. P.s. I'm ok with using minimal EQ), needs to be VERY COMFORTABLE and small, with good (or at least decent) sound isolation and a cable with minimal microphonics, durable.
> So far I've been using Panasonic RPHJE125 with massive EQing and tips from Philips SHE3855, but the cable has microphonics so I had to spend 5min getting into the perfect position every night.. and they just broke, after a year of usage, so time to get smth else. Before that I used Philips SHE3855 - perfecto, nice and calm non-fatiguing sound, very comfortable, but.. has driver flex and broke within a month, so I'm sceptical about getting another.
> If I don't find any other, cheaper option, I'll just use Blon 03. It fits my needs nicely, but it's kinda expensive for just sleep, and I'm afraid it might not prove durable enough and break


Moondrop quarks.


----------



## TheVortex

Just thought I would share my T3 Plus review here and good to see a better set from TinHifi.


----------



## RCracer777

Arjey said:


> What's the best iem for sleep, preferably below $10, but definitely not more than $20? All I really need it for is sleeping, listening to audiobooks and rain. So basically it needs a pleasant, non-fatiguing frequency response that sounds good on low volume (rain is actually quite picky to that, too much highs will make it noisy and sharp, too much bass will make thunder stand out too much. P.s. I'm ok with using minimal EQ), needs to be VERY COMFORTABLE and small, with good (or at least decent) sound isolation and a cable with minimal microphonics, durable.
> So far I've been using Panasonic RPHJE125 with massive EQing and tips from Philips SHE3855, but the cable has microphonics so I had to spend 5min getting into the perfect position every night.. and they just broke, after a year of usage, so time to get smth else. Before that I used Philips SHE3855 - perfecto, nice and calm non-fatiguing sound, very comfortable, but.. has driver flex and broke within a month, so I'm sceptical about getting another.
> If I don't find any other, cheaper option, I'll just use Blon 03. It fits my needs nicely, but it's kinda expensive for just sleep, and I'm afraid it might not prove durable enough and break


Personally I use the Moondrop SSP for this purpose. It's small enough to fit in my ear while laying on my side without being shoved inside. Great low volume performance too but at around €40,- it's too expensive for your criteria. There is Ali sale on it atm but it's still over €30,- without extra coupons.

It's cheaper little brother the Moondrop Quarks might be a good alternative, but it's bullet style so it might get shoved in your ear if you lay on your side. Can't say anyting about it's sound though.


----------



## lushmelody (Nov 27, 2021)

RCracer777 said:


> Personally I use the Moondrop SSP for this purpose. It's small enough to fit in my ear while laying on my side without being shoved inside. Great low volume performance too but at around €40,- it's too expensive for your criteria. There is Ali sale on it atm but it's still over €30,- without extra coupons.
> 
> It's cheaper little brother the Moondrop Quarks might be a good alternative, but it's bullet style so it might get shoved in your ear if you lay on your side. Can't say anyting about it's sound though.


I think Nicehck DB1 is the best neutral-bright alternative to Quarks for low volume listening. No overdone 3k peak, detachable cable (decent quality), not bullet style (and it comes in waifu box too lol). It has a short nozzle though, so you might need larger eartips (like BL-03 needs)


----------



## Lobarkaine

Arjey said:


> What's the best iem for sleep, preferably below $10, but definitely not more than $20? All I really need it for is sleeping, listening to audiobooks and rain. So basically it needs a pleasant, non-fatiguing frequency response that sounds good on low volume (rain is actually quite picky to that, too much highs will make it noisy and sharp, too much bass will make thunder stand out too much. P.s. I'm ok with using minimal EQ), needs to be VERY COMFORTABLE and small, with good (or at least decent) sound isolation and a cable with minimal microphonics, durable.
> So far I've been using Panasonic RPHJE125 with massive EQing and tips from Philips SHE3855, but the cable has microphonics so I had to spend 5min getting into the perfect position every night.. and they just broke, after a year of usage, so time to get smth else. Before that I used Philips SHE3855 - perfecto, nice and calm non-fatiguing sound, very comfortable, but.. has driver flex and broke within a month, so I'm sceptical about getting another.
> If I don't find any other, cheaper option, I'll just use Blon 03. It fits my needs nicely, but it's kinda expensive for just sleep, and I'm afraid it might not prove durable enough and break


What's wrong with your Mh755? Maybe the Mh750 long cable could be right and very cheap.
For sleep I use Tanchjim Tanya very relaxing and well sounding around e. 20 now on AliExpress.
Anyway I will suggest you to use foam tips immo.


----------



## Arjey

Lobarkaine said:


> What's wrong with your Mh755? Maybe the Mh750 long cable could be right and very cheap.
> For sleep I use Tanchjim Tanya very relaxing and well sounding around e. 20 now on AliExpress.
> Anyway I will suggest you to use foam tips immo.


My MH755 broke :'( haven't updated that list under my profile in years 😅 Also, when I had them, they weren't very comfortable for sleeping. Tho their housing is pretty small, it still sticks out and gets pushed further into my ears when I move my head ≈45° (I have a soft pillow) because of that sharpish ridge.
If the Tanya had a detachable cable I'd probably get them, but as is, and with the price almost the same as Blon 03, which I am already familiar with.. I'd rather just get another Blon.
Idk y, but I just can't use foam tips. At first they feel comfortable, but after 30 min or so they start rubbing my skin, and after an hour it really doesn't feel good. I'll stick to silicone, tho so far the only ones good enough for sleeping are the ones from Philips SHE3855 and SpinFits, all others are too stiff for prolonged listening


----------



## baskingshark

gotosleep said:


> hey guys, I'm looking for the best iem under or around $100.



Hi friend, we need more information so the community can finetune suggestions better.

1) What are your preferred sound signatures? Eg V shaped, basshead, treblehead, neutral, midcentric?
2) What are your preferred music genres?
3) What is your source? Do u have an amp?
4) Is isolation important for you?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TRI METEOR is most likely the most refined hybrid from KBear...really well tuned. Balanced, smooth, lush, weighty in dynamic, no thin timbre typical of BA implementation.
As Larry Fulton stated, at 42ohm of impedance, it isn't as easy to drive as it look.
Lately i listen to alot of Hybrid based on Knowles BA, and this is my favorite one after IKKO OH10 which have more air on top but not as natural mids timbre (vocal go to meteor here). OH10 cost 180$ while these are priced 100$.
It smell like well deserved hype to me.
Need more listen, but these are impressive out of the box!










*PROS:*
-Cohesive organic balance (sound more like a single DD than a hybrid)
-chunky mid-bass slam
-warm tonality with extra treble bite
-versatile tuning
-treble snap and attack speed
-non-fatiguing sound
-smooth mids free of sibilance

*CONS:*
-slight bass bleed
-bass lack texture and proper separation
-average imaging and soundstage

If Final E3000 got a baby with Thieaudio Legacy2, it will surely sound like the Meteor. These make me think of Dunu DK-2001 too (with more compressed layering).

As said, I need more listen but the Meteor are surprisingly well tuned!


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> TRI METEOR is most likely the most refined hybrid from KBear...really well tuned. Balanced, smooth, lush, weighty in dynamic, no thin timbre typical of BA implementation.
> As Larry Fulton stated, at 42ohm of impedance, it isn't as easy to drive as it look.
> Lately i listen to alot of Hybrid based on Knowles BA, and this is my favorite one after IKKO OH10 which have more air on top but not as natural mids timbre (vocal go to meteor here). OH10 cost 180$ while these are priced 100$.
> It smell like well deserved hype to me.
> ...



Agreed man! Even though they feature a similar driver config to ThieAudio Legacy L2, the Meteor has better technical performance and tuning.


----------



## earmonger (Nov 28, 2021)

Arjey said:


> My MH755 broke :'( haven't updated that list under my profile in years 😅 Also, when I had them, they weren't very comfortable for sleeping. Tho their housing is pretty small, it still sticks out and gets pushed further into my ears when I move my head ≈45° (I have a soft pillow) because of that sharpish ridge.
> If the Tanya had a detachable cable I'd probably get them, but as is, and with the price almost the same as Blon 03, which I am already familiar with.. I'd rather just get another Blon.
> Idk y, but I just can't use foam tips. At first they feel comfortable, but after 30 min or so they start rubbing my skin, and after an hour it really doesn't feel good. I'll stick to silicone, tho so far the only ones good enough for sleeping are the ones from Philips SHE3855 and SpinFits, all others are too stiff for prolonged listening


You could give these a try: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001426626216.html  QKZ VK4
They fit neatly into your ear (though I am suprised you had trouble with the super tiny MH755.)  However the VK4 are very dependent on tips. Anything but the right fit will give you no bass, but with soft silicones (like maybe your Spinfits) they are surprisingly good for under $10. Crinacle loved their sound:
https://crinacle.com/2021/03/20/the-update-where-393-iems-get-added-to-the-ranking-list/


----------



## Dustry

Guys, apologies for a question that will seem annoying for people who check this thread regularly.

I was buying chi-fi IEMs in large quantities for couple years but stopped after I discovered *Sеnfеr DТ6* in 2018 / early 2019. It was so head and shoulders above anything I have heard that I pretty much stopped searching. I bought few more out of inertia more than anything.

I would appreciate if someone could post some examples of anything that can compete with *Sеnfеr DТ6* that was released in the last 2-3 years (under $100 if possible and not over-the-ear if possible)

I like flat sound signature with very deep (sub)bass and outstanding instrument separation / placement. Tin Audio products (T2 and such) do not have deep / thick enough bass and subbass for me.

Thank you!


----------



## r31ya

If you like Bass, go with Trip Mele.
Great bass, good mid, polite treble.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 28, 2021)

Dustry said:


> Guys, apologies for a question that will seem annoying for people who check this thread regularly.
> 
> I was buying chi-fi IEMs in large quantities for couple years but stopped after I discovered *Sеnfеr DТ6* in 2018 / early 2019. It was so head and shoulders above anything I have heard that I pretty much stopped searching. I bought few more out of inertia more than anything.
> 
> ...



TBH there are not many cable down IEMs (most are over ears) and there are very few "flat signature with deep subbass" at the budget segment. Most stuff are tuned harmanish or V shaped for consumer preferences. So your 2 criteria would probably be hard to fulfil. I can't think of any other IEM at below $100 that is neutral with subbass boost (and that can be worn cable down). That kind of tuning is usually seen in the higher end market.

The IEM you mentioned has quite good soundstage and technical performance, but the timbral accuracy for that set is bad. I had bought 2 sets of that, but sold them away cause of the timbre.

If you want something with big subbass with good technicalities, maybe read about the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. It has very textured and deep bass, but there are QC issues (due to wonky MMCX or driver doubt), so best to buy it from somewhere with a robust returns policy. Also the Urbanfun is V shaped, so the mids are recessed.

Hope the others can suggest something appropriate, but neutral with subbass boost + cable down at < $100 USD is gonna be a search for a needle in a haystack. You might need to compromise on some criteria TBH.


----------



## r31ya (Nov 28, 2021)

For reference, *Senf*r D*6 *graph and Crin impression on it,


> "Overwhelming bass was the first thing that came to mind. Not particularly _bad_ quality bass, mind you, just really had to ignore and takes the centre of attention.
> Tone accuracy ranges from “slightly off” to “completely out of whack”. Vocals seem to be relatively okay on the **** but I almost recoiled with disgust when saxophones kicked in.
> Not going to be a recommendation for me. Interesting tech for sure but subpar implementation"


----------



## sutosuto

baskingshark said:


> If you want something with big subbass with good technicalities, maybe read about the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014. It has very textured and deep bass, but there are QC issues (due to wonky MMCX or driver doubt), so best to buy it from somewhere with a robust returns policy. Also the Urbanfun is V shaped, so the mids are recessed.



Recently I received Tri TK-2 (dac & amp), I find the UF YBF has very good bass quality and other ranges also pretty detail when pair with the TK-2 which I never feel so before (my other source is Hiby R5). It becomes one of my daily drivers now.
So, it might depend on source too.


----------



## r31ya

sutosuto said:


> Recently I received Tri TK-2 (dac & amp), I find the UF YBF has very good bass quality and other ranges also pretty detail when pair with the TK-2 which I never feel so before (my other source is Hiby R5). It becomes one of my daily drivers now.
> So, it might depend on source too.


Hows TK-2 to be carried around? its seems to be on girthy side.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

Looking to snag some chi-fi IEMs during this year's Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales on AliExpress or other chi-fi suppliers, with a neutral/neutral-bright signature at sub-$50. I have a Walnut V2 and the Hiby FD1 available for amping (and balanced out on the latter) if desired. So far the HZSOUND Heart Mirror and the Moondrop SSR seem to be popular picks. Use cases are listening at _home to _all sorts of music genres and potentially for tracking/editing vocals. Which of the two should I pick if I want to avoid sibilance as much as possible? Or is there something else I should consider?


----------



## baskingshark

SomeEntityThing said:


> Looking to snag some chi-fi IEMs during this year's Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales on AliExpress or other chi-fi suppliers, with a neutral/neutral-bright signature at sub-$50. I have a Walnut V2 and the Hiby FD1 available for amping (and balanced out on the latter) if desired. So far the HZSOUND Heart Mirror and the Moondrop SSR seem to be popular picks. Use cases are listening at _home to _all sorts of music genres and potentially for tracking/editing vocals. Which of the two should I pick if I want to avoid sibilance as much as possible? Or is there something else I should consider?



I'd pick the Heart Mirror any day over the SSR. The SSR has slightly better technical performance but the 3 kHz area is very shouty and it has much more sibilance. Heart Mirror has better timbral accuracy, isolation and fit too. Both sets need amping though.


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> Guys, apologies for a question that will seem annoying for people who check this thread regularly.
> 
> I was buying chi-fi IEMs in large quantities for couple years but stopped after I discovered *Sеnfеr DТ6* in 2018 / early 2019. It was so head and shoulders above anything I have heard that I pretty much stopped searching. I bought few more out of inertia more than anything.
> 
> ...


You could try the Smabat NCO, it may be available for under $100 with coupons (it was a lot cheaper about a year ago). It has superb sub bass and a good balanced profile,  it is worn cable down and is very well made. Soundstage and imaging is excellent, here is my review for reference:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-nco.24604/


----------



## Dustry

baskingshark said:


> TBH there are not many cable down IEMs (most are over ears) and there are very few "flat signature with deep subbass" at the budget segment. Most stuff are tuned harmanish or V shaped for consumer preferences. So your 2 criteria would probably be hard to fulfil. I can't think of any other IEM at below $100 that is neutral with subbass boost (and that can be worn cable down). That kind of tuning is usually seen in the higher end market.
> 
> The IEM you mentioned has quite good soundstage and technical performance, but the timbral accuracy for that set is bad. I had bought 2 sets of that, but sold them away cause of the timbre.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for a full response. Let's say, I am ready to compromise on price, are there any suggestions that come to mind?


----------



## Dustry

r31ya said:


> For reference, *Senf*r D*6 *graph and Crin impression on it,


Yes I have heard from various people that in their opinion some instruments like piano, sax, violin (more "old school" instruments for the lack of better term) sound a bit off. Never noticed that but then, I am an amateur and that set of instruments doesn't feature much in music I listen to. Maybe quality control issue, maybe I am just lucky enough to have low standards when it comes to IEMs!


----------



## Dustry

Nimweth said:


> You could try the Smabat NCO, it may be available for under $100 with coupons (it was a lot cheaper about a year ago). It has superb sub bass and a good balanced profile,  it is worn cable down and is very well made. Soundstage and imaging is excellent, here is my review for reference:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/smabat-nco.24604/


Thank you, Smabat NCO looks super interesting but I can't a single store / seller where it is still available, do you have any tips at all? Thanks!


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> Thank you, Smabat NCO looks super interesting but I can't a single store / seller where it is still available, do you have any tips at all? Thanks!


Here is a link to the item on AliExpress:
https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4001094372149.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite


----------



## sutosuto

r31ya said:


> Hows TK-2 to be carried around? its seems to be on girthy side.


Too bulky and a bit heavy for me


----------



## baskingshark

Dustry said:


> Thanks a lot for a full response. Let's say, I am ready to compromise on price, are there any suggestions that come to mind?



The audiosense AQ7 is neutral with a subbass boost. Excellent technicalities but a bit of BA timbre present. It is also quite expensive though and is cable over the ears.

Slightly cheaper, the Moondrop Kato is a balanced set that follows the VDSF curve but is subbass focused. It has tuning nozzles to change the sound slightly. Great timbre, tonality and quite good technicalities for a single DD. It is cable over ears too unfortunately.


----------



## Dustry

Nimweth said:


> Here is a link to the item on AliExpress:
> https://m.aliexpress.com/i/4001094372149.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite


"Sorry, this item is no longer available!"


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"


What a pity. I didn't know that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dustry said:


> Guys, apologies for a question that will seem annoying for people who check this thread regularly.
> 
> I was buying chi-fi IEMs in large quantities for couple years but stopped after I discovered *Sеnfеr DТ6* in 2018 / early 2019. It was so head and shoulders above anything I have heard that I pretty much stopped searching. I bought few more out of inertia more than anything.
> 
> ...


Your totally right about these..and surely got first batch that wasn't affect as much with QC (by the way,its banned to write this brand I think...or perhaps it change since this S word was in **** automatically before)
Anyway, indeed, im with you about thinking their still nothing in 20$ price range that can compete techicalities of SFDT....

*But if you can climb 40ish$, jump on the HZsound HEARTMIRROR right f now! Both tecnicalities and tonality is better, but its sharper sounding and have more lean bass response (way better controled and resolved than DT though!)*


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Maaaaaan, it makes sooooo long im waiting for those to arrive. Does it worth the wait? HELL YA!

Simply put, its the most resolved and well-balanced Moondrop i heard yet, if i was impressed by Aria technicalities, I fall from my seat with the KATO.
Attack speed is crazy fast, imaging is crisp, wide open and super accurate, one of highlight of the KATO and something single DD rarely achieve wtv price range...
For once, we have treble bite, to my ears it's the brighter harman target Moondrop too, second being Spaceship, third Aria, fourth SSR, last Starfield.
Is it perfect tough? Nope, cause kick drum lack a bit of presence and weight and timbre isn't thickness one...but it doesnt affect overall tonality and avoid bass bleed...it did have more punch than Aria too, so dat dat.
It make less than an hour im into it, but the fact i never wanna pull them out of their is sure a good sign.
Sure, Moondrop are a bit obsessive about their tuning target, but this one isn't boring at all. Especially with a great pairing like TRI TK2.


----------



## SomeEntityThing

baskingshark said:


> I'd pick the Heart Mirror any day over the SSR. The SSR has slightly better technical performance but the 3 kHz area is very shouty and it has much more sibilance. Heart Mirror has better timbral accuracy, isolation and fit too. Both sets need amping though.


Apologies for the late reply, but thank you very much for your input! I decided to place an order for the Heart Mirror just before the Cyber Monday sale on AliExpress ended. Looking forward to seeing how this will square up against my Tin Hifi T2 for the spot of my favoured neutral/bright-neutral set!!


----------



## baskingshark

SomeEntityThing said:


> Apologies for the late reply, but thank you very much for your input! I decided to place an order for the Heart Mirror just before the Cyber Monday sale on AliExpress ended. Looking forward to seeing how this will square up against my Tin Hifi T2 for the spot of my favoured neutral/bright-neutral set!!



I think other than soundstage, the Tin T2 (original) loses in other areas eg timbral accuracy, technical performance, isolation, fit, accessories. Heart Mirror needs more power though, it sounds meh if not amped. The Tin T2 is also quite anemic in the subbass, and the fit is hit or miss.

Enjoy and look forward to your impressions!


----------



## NeonHD

Not sure about anyone else but I've always kept the boxes of all the IEMs I've purchased. It's a bad hoarding habit I have.







Today I just went through my drawers and did a huge liquidation of all the boxes I've kept. Feels so much better now


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I feel i didn't talk enough about the TRI METEOR....did you need this Grace S fancy cable with them to shine? Nope, but this quatuor pairing is sure excellent. Grace S isn't typical bright sounding cable, in fact, it give hint of extra dynamic articulation, thighen the attack control and impact, clean a bit the back ground improving imaging-layering and overall attack speed. And keeping the Meteor smooooooth and organic.

Quartet= Meteor+Xelastec wannabe eartipss (included with KATO)+Tri Grace S 4.4mm balanced cable+TRI TK2 DAC-AMP





Meteor has a warm bass response, which normally i'm not afound off but here its so well balanced and it embraces the mids with such fluidity I find it very addictive, as well, it has good ''oomph'' in mid bass punch, which can benefit some synth bass line extraction.
This low end thickens the mids à la Final E3000, but in a cleaner more resolved way and less boost in sub bass, mids are among the most natural I hear for an Hybrid using this very knowles BA, making Thieaudio Legacy 2 sound like a distant transistor radio with artificial and thin timbre.
To be noted it's the first time TRI (KBear) go serious in acoustic design and use proper tubing for its BA, it has 2 holes independant holes for DD-BA.
These are good too for treble sensitive people that still wanna hear good amount of details, cause Meteor is lush, smooth, organic, free of sibilance and harsh highs.

These will go in best budget iem list very soon. Kato too. P1+ too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

NeonHD said:


> Not sure about anyone else but I've always kept the boxes of all the IEMs I've purchased. It's a bad hoarding habit I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you do well....i dont even know why i keep them all too....
it becomes such a burden!


----------



## lastsd

My Moondrop Aria from 11/11 sale finally arrived. Initial thoughts:

- IEM looks very nice and feels weighty and solid
- Cable looks serviceable, I don't think I will upgrade it unless it falls apart
- Included case is small and I probably won't use them because I don't want to cause scratches, paint chip putting IEM it in and out of it.
- Comes with 6 sets of ear tips, is it just 2 sets of S, M, L? Couldn't tell if 2 sets of M are different or the same.
- Tried different sizes of ear tips included but it doesn't insert very deep even compared to Galaxy Buds Plus. I think I am getting the seal though just feels a bit different.
- I got so used to my ER2SE that Aria sounds like Bass Canons


----------



## brsdrgn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> lol, you do well....i dont even know why i keep them all too....
> it becomes such a burden!


It's a good habit if you have place. I also keep all the boxes, all accessories, bags, packages etc. Thanks to that, I can sell them easily when I want. When it comes to Chi-Fi IEMs, it's not that easy to sell or they don't go that quick at least like the mainstream brands like Sony, Sennheiser etc. Takes some time to find a buyer. Having it with all the pacakage is great advantage. People buying my headphones from me usually surprised that it has been used for months.


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> TBH there are not many cable down IEMs (most are over ears) and there are very few "flat signature with deep subbass" at the budget segment. Most stuff are tuned harmanish or V shaped for consumer preferences. So your 2 criteria would probably be hard to fulfil. I can't think of any other IEM at below $100 that is neutral with subbass boost (and that can be worn cable down). That kind of tuning is usually seen in the higher end market.
> 
> The IEM you mentioned has quite good soundstage and technical performance, but the timbral accuracy for that set is bad. I had bought 2 sets of that, but sold them away cause of the timbre.
> 
> ...


Very interesting your replay.baskingshark 👍

Now I'll really like to know some iems with the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 bass/subbass but more airy, better mids and trebles estension but not shouty.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

brsdrgn said:


> It's a good habit if you have place. I also keep all the boxes, all accessories, bags, packages etc. Thanks to that, I can sell them easily when I want. When it comes to Chi-Fi IEMs, it's not that easy to sell or they don't go that quick at least like the mainstream brands like Sony, Sennheiser etc. Takes some time to find a buyer. Having it with all the pacakage is great advantage. People buying my headphones from me usually surprised that it has been used for months.


Oh, you fancy your stuff enh With gloves and delicate hands enh 
I'm not and this Mirror finish fashion begin to be annoying when it come to keeping pristine your IEM look!

Anyway, i dont sale my stuffs so its perhaps the problem here...well, 95% of my stuffs.

And your right....Chifi stuffs is niche and still not very known by the mass and even die hard (snobbish?) audiophile...but hey, FIOO kinda open the door...its findable in my Best buys...still, i cant imagine somebody typing BQEYZ on Ebay for ex lol

Their some brand that can easily get credibility from demanding western consumers, like Moondrop with their fancy (waifu) package, Seeaudio (again waifu), Tanchjimm (again again waifu) hum....if i think abotu it, westerner not being very waifu i think its niche again!


----------



## r31ya

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting your replay.baskingshark 👍
> 
> Now I'll really like to know some iems with the Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 bass/subbass but more airy, better mids and trebles estension but not shouty.


Not sure why but the one comes to my mind is T-Force YuanLi. I think the metalic shell connect the two in my mind.

But it is a good neutral ish with bass boost, great mids, good treble, and *smooth*.
Its a bit lacking on the both extreme side (subbass and upper treble) of things to get that smoothness tough.


----------



## Lobarkaine

r31ya said:


> Not sure why but the one comes to my mind is T-Force YuanLi. I think the metalic shell connect the two in my mind.
> 
> But it is a good neutral ish with bass boost, great mids, good treble, and *smooth*.
> Its a bit lacking on the both extreme side (subbass and upper treble) of things to get that smoothness tough.


Thank's r31ya 👍 I've seen the frequency response, very interesting!
32 ohms a dongle Is enough to drive them?

I've the d*6 (banned?) and I like it, something more technical could be my cup of tea 

I've Schozy Form 1.1 on the way 😎😁


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's r31ya 👍 I've seen the frequency response, very interesting!
> 32 ohms a dongle Is enough to drive them?
> 
> I've the d*6 (banned?) and I like it, something more technical could be my cup of tea
> ...



You can use this nifty calculation tool to see how much power you need for a given sensitivity/impedance:
https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/

It is not only the impedance that matters, but the sensitivity, when it comes to source pairing.

FWIW, the TForce Yuan Li can be driven from lower powered sources, but they scale tremendously with amping. In fact, you won’t do the sound justice without an amp, as soundstage, dynamics, micro-details and bass tightness all improve when the Yuan Li are amplified. Some other competitors may sound better than the Yuan Li when it isn't amped eg Moondrop Aria, Whizzer HE01.


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> You can use this nifty calculation tool to see how much power you need for a given sensitivity/impedance:
> https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/
> 
> It is not only the impedance that matters, but the sensitivity, when it comes to source pairing.
> ...


Very helpfull.....Thank's a lot!

With PC I use and ampli/dac and dongle with phone (cs31993).

Next month probably I'll buy an Heart Mirror, all you more experienced forumer speak to well about it, but I suspect HE01 suit better my taste.😁

Honestly in my body pulse a basshead heart 😂😂

Solid deep strong fast bass/subbass, natural timbral correct detailed mids and airy revealing not sibilant/pearcing highs are my dream.....maybe not only mine??? 🤔🤔😂😂


----------



## redguardsoldier

Lobarkaine said:


> Very helpfull.....Thank's a lot!
> 
> With PC I use and ampli/dac and dongle with phone (cs31993).
> 
> ...



The question between Aria vs HE01 is about what bass you prefer  To me, HE01 has more mid bass. While Aria has more sub bass, & the quality of bass as a whole is better.


----------



## Lobarkaine

redguardsoldier said:


> The question between Aria vs HE01 is about what bass you prefer  To me, HE01 has more mid bass. While Aria has more sub bass, & the quality of bass as a whole is better.


Uhmmm....nice replay, you made me think 😉👍 since I can't hear them I have to trust all your experience.

About neutralish iems, I've in my radar Heart Mirror, Aria and HE01 by long time,  but I'm always afraid them don't have enough bass for my taste.

My last 11/11 buy are Schozy Form 1.1, C12 and DQ6, in my radar there are also Revonext Qt2 and Mele. It easy understand my taste 😁.
Any way I can't continue to collect pokemons that are more or less the same quality.

All my iems are nice and fun but I need something better now


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Very helpfull.....Thank's a lot!
> 
> With PC I use and ampli/dac and dongle with phone (cs31993).
> 
> ...



If you are basshead, best to avoid the Heart Mirror, which goes for bass quality over quantity. The bass is very tight and fast but the quantity is lacking (neutral bass quantity).

Agree with @redguardsoldier that Aria has more subbass, whereas HE01 has more midbass. Both of these have bass north of neutral, I would consider them as sidegrades actually, they have good technicalities and timbre and tonality, but they are not true basshead sets.

At the $100 region, a basshead set to read about is the Tingker TK300. V shaped with textured bass that goes deep. Above average timbre and technicalities. Only thing is the fit is a bit uncomfortable for myself and isolation is bad.

Another possible consideration is the KBEAR Aurora, this set is like an upgraded BLON BL-03. It is harmanish with good timbre and tonality, but not the best technical performance (still much better than BLON BL-03 in every department though). Not a basshead set, but the mids are very thick and lush.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 1, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> If you are basshead, best to avoid the Heart Mirror, which goes for bass quality over quantity. The bass is very tight and fast but the quantity is lacking (neutral bass quantity).
> 
> Agree with @redguardsoldier that Aria has more subbass, whereas HE01 has more midbass. Both of these have bass north of neutral, I would consider them as sidegrades actually, they have good technicalities and timbre and tonality, but they are not true basshead sets.
> 
> ...


Thank's baskingshark! 👍

I've get a look to the Tingker TK300 response curve, V shaped with big subbass and bass boost, more highs boost then the Yuang Li and Urbanfun that are boot more linear/harmanish.

I've seen you ave all them (looking at your collection your tastes are near mine 😉😁) May you do a comparison between them?

About Aurora...maybe Mele could be a good alternative, boot are BL03 upgrade?

Thank's again!


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's baskingshark! 👍
> 
> I've get a look to the Tingker TK300 response curve, V shaped with big subbass and bass boost, more highs boost then the Yuang Li and Urbanfun that are boot more linear/harmanish.
> 
> ...



Haven't heard the Mele so can't comment.

Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 is V shaped, has big subbass that is very textured. Mids are recessed, so not for mid lovers. Technical performance is actually very good on the Urbanfun for a budget single DD. But the Urbanfun has crap QC for their MMCX, and there is a driver doubt (some come with beryllium drivers which give the nice subbass, some come with noble metal drivers which sound different). If you wanna buy the Urbanfun, better get it from somewhere with a good returns policy, in case a lemon comes.

The Yuan Li is more balanced, U shaped tuning, with bass just a bit north of neutral (it is not basshead). The subbass isn't too extended, but the bass quality is above average. Yuan Li needs amping, sounds meh without amplification. Yuan Li also has a small soundstage, but the other technical aspects are good for a single DD. Timbre is also organic.

So perhaps the Yuan Li and Urbanfun are complementary rather than competing.


----------



## Lobarkaine

redguardsoldier said:


> The question between Aria vs HE01 is about what bass you prefer  To me, HE01 has more mid bass. While Aria has more sub bass, & the quality of bass as a whole is better.



You and baskingshark have similar opinion about this two iems.
I've to try one...maybe buy boot 😂

In my experience neutral iems are perfect for live professional monitoring...but music reproduction need more life for my taste.

I'm a rock guitarist and I've recorded some techno trance tracks in the early 2000, the real bass aren't neutral, electronic absolutely not....so to may have a fun listening I like U shaped/harmanish iems with the better technicalities and thickness as possible, speed transient are very important too.

Obvliously thicker fast bass/subbass are way more better then bloated mids invading one and if them are "fisical" too I'm really happy 😉😂


----------



## Barndoor

I recall that Reecho SG03 got some good reviews for it's bass, so maybe one to consider


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> Haven't heard the Mele so can't comment.
> 
> Urbanfun YBF-ISS014 is V shaped, has big subbass that is very textured. Mids are recessed, so not for mid lovers. Technical performance is actually very good on the Urbanfun for a budget single DD. But the Urbanfun has crap QC for their MMCX, and there is a driver doubt (some come with beryllium drivers which give the nice subbass, some come with noble metal drivers which sound different). If you wanna buy the Urbanfun, better get it from somewhere with a good returns policy, in case a lemon comes.
> 
> ...


Great!!

Now seems there is a new Urbanfun  version with white box, berillium drivers at the UF Audio Store on AliExpress.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Barndoor said:


> I recall that Reecho SG03 got some good reviews for it's bass, so maybe one to consider


Really good suggestion!! Put It immidiatly in my list. Thank's


----------



## gotosleep

I can get Aria and legacy 2 at the same price, which one should I get?  I prefer good vocals and technicals.


----------



## baskingshark

gotosleep said:


> I can get Aria and legacy 2 at the same price, which one should I get?  I prefer good vocals and technicals.



Legacy 2 is very meh. Good tonality, but sub par technicalities for a hybrid and BA timbre is present. It is purported to have a beryllium DD, but the DD sounds worse than some conventional drivers in terms of texturing and quality. For the same configuration but improved timbre and technicalities, the TRI Meteor (which costs thereabouts) is the better choice.

Aria is a single DD with good tonality, timbre and technical performance. One thing is the paint may scratch or bubble off (in forums), my set is okay after a month of use. 

Based on your preference for vocals, I'd buy the Aria any day of the week over the Legacy 2, but YMMV.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 1, 2021)

It could be nice if we do a short list of well sounding iems for bass lovers (not only basshead 'cos there is the right tread for this) 

By your suggestions and reviews (by price):

URBANFUN YBF-ISS014
Reecho SG03
Hidizs MS2
Tingker TK300
TForce Yuan Li


TFZ LIVE 3 seems to be a step down, Mele could be a cheeper alternative to Kbear Aurora.

Aria and HE01 May have a place in the list as more neutral choice?

In the cheeper iems range the banned one stand out, don't know about Rt2 and I'm waiting DQ6, maybe NRA/ZEX could be cosidered.

Waiting for all your ideas about this short list


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> It could be nice if we do a short list of well sounding iems for bass lovers
> 
> By your suggestions and reviews (by price):
> 
> ...



Yuan Li actually is not basshead. Quality > quantity for bass.

I forgot a few basshead recommendations:

- If you are a diehard basshead, check out the TFZ lineup. Most of their sets are V shaped bass cannons. But they may be a one trick pony after a while as such. 

- The TFZ No. 3 is one of the legit basshead sets, big subbass and bass that can rumble the head. But I found the TFZ No. 3 very hot in the upper mids. Timbre is also awful on that set, so sold it away. TFZ released another version of the No. 3 with a different shell (same internals and same sound), called the TFZ No. 3 19th edition, this set is way cheaper than the usual No. 3, so just get that if you want to try it.

- one of the older TFZs, the TFZ Tequila1, is less V shaped than the No. 3, also bordering on basshead quantities, but less sharp in the upper mids. Tequila1 has a big soundstage due to the open backed design but the technicalities are lacking.

- iBasso IT00. U shaped set with big subbass. Above average timbre/technicalities but has bad driver flex.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 1, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Yuan Li actually is not basshead. Quality > quantity for bass.
> 
> I forgot a few basshead recommendations:
> 
> ...


Sorry baskingshark 😁 I've more correctly added: not only basshead 'cos there is the right tread for this 

Only really well sounding iems with good bass quantity/quality for bass lovers. 👍


----------



## gotosleep

baskingshark said:


> Legacy 2 is very meh. Good tonality, but sub par technicalities for a hybrid and BA timbre is present. It is purported to have a beryllium DD, but the DD sounds worse than some conventional drivers in terms of texturing and quality. For the same configuration but improved timbre and technicalities, the TRI Meteor (which costs thereabouts) is the better choice.
> 
> Aria is a single DD with good tonality, timbre and technical performance. One thing is the paint may scratch or bubble off (in forums), my set is okay after a month of use.
> 
> Based on your preference for vocals, I'd buy the Aria any day of the week over the Legacy 2, but YMMV.


This is very helpful, thanks.


----------



## RikudouGoku

KZ ZEX Pro iem of the year? That tuning looks epic.


----------



## lushmelody

I don't think IEM is a good formula for too much bass (it messes too much the very small "room"). Its better to invest in a quality sound system


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gotosleep said:


> I can get Aria and legacy 2 at the same price, which one should I get?  I prefer good vocals and technicals.


+1 about L2 being very meh....and tuning is extremely different to Aria. Vocal and bass sure go to aria, as well as soundstage and imaging and timbre and well everything at they end.
TRI Meteor is another good contender when it come to good vocal and technicalities, but bass is on the warm side and not as clean as Aria.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 1, 2021)

lushmelody said:


> I don't think IEM is a good formula for too much bass (it messes too much the very small "room"). Its better to invest in a quality sound system


I will agree with you, the greater part of mine low-chifi iems have bloated bass, but you could have same problems with the speakers, only a few are really well sounding.

Thick deep fast bass are really difficult to reproduce expecially if you go deep under 30hz. Infinite baffle or close speakers are the easier way to obtain this sound, but it's hard go so deep.
(I've done a tons of projects for my new self made speakers and I haven't again choose any of them 🤔😎😂).

Maybe the "small" room could help in this.😉

I agree with you about the quality of the reproduction chain. 👍


----------



## Lobarkaine

RikudouGoku said:


> KZ ZEX Pro iem of the year? That tuning looks epic.


Hi RikudouGoku I like a lot your personal target! 👍😉😁


----------



## Barndoor

11.11 orders arrived today.
Haafee HA09 portable amp, Reecho SG01 and Heart mirror. (Plus a few cables, tips, adaptors etc).
Meant to be Christmas presents from my wife to me, but then black friday itch happened and more is on its way.
As Heart mirror looks so similar to my Tripowin TC01 I decided to sneak that one early!
Initial impressions are pretty positive. Not as bright sounding as I feared.


----------



## Nimweth

I have been revisiting the CCA NRA and Geek Wold GK10. I have them connected to an MP3 player with a double output and amplified by a Topping NX1a. This way I can compare them directly. The GK10 has the stock tips and a TRI Through cable and the NRA has KZ Starlines and the 8 core Geek Wold GK10's cable.

The NRA is more forward with a deep bass from the triple magnetic driver, a prominent midrange and a crisp bright treble with good detail but an occasional unnatural timbre. The overall profile is W shaped with an exciting energetic delivery. 

The GK10 is more laid back with a larger soundstage and a more natural treble but the mids are a little more recessed. The GK10 bass is more textured and the treble extension is more noticeable. The mids have good timbre, with the lower region warmer from the bass influence and gradually becoming brighter with frequency. The integration of the five drivers is very well done. 

I am ambivalent about these, as I prefer the NRA on some material and the GK10 on others. A very interesting comparison.


----------



## Kumonomukou

RikudouGoku said:


> KZ ZEX Pro iem of the year? That tuning looks epic.



I decided to wait, as it's always a hit or miss on KZ new releases. 

Graph looks very decent. I was wondering if they simply added a 30095 BA which might cause upper range overkill. Will it surpass DQ6 on the pecking order?

It'll be awesome if more colorways released by Christmas (I preferred Grey on KZ metal faceplate).


----------



## brsdrgn

Barndoor said:


> 11.11 orders arrived today.
> Haafee HA09 portable amp, Reecho SG01 and Heart mirror. (Plus a few cables, tips, adaptors etc).
> Meant to be Christmas presents from my wife to me, but then black friday itch happened and more is on its way.
> As Heart mirror looks so similar to my Tripowin TC01 I decided to sneak that one early!
> Initial impressions are pretty positive. Not as bright sounding as I feared.


You'll really like reecho sg-01. Mine also arrived some time ago. I didn't have the opportunity to share first impressions and then I forget. 

What I really say about sg-01 is that it's new competitor on $40 level. It can really compete with Aria IMHO. Good amount of clean lows along with extensive treble. It has really good resolution. Great build and comes with really good accessories.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> KZ ZEX Pro iem of the year? That tuning looks epic.


look bad imo. 
V shouty with splashy 8k and detached ''est'' ultra highs for false air and sens of speed?

but who know.

twill surely be better than NRA...


----------



## RikudouGoku

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> look bad imo.
> V shouty with splashy 8k and detached ''est'' ultra highs for false air and sens of speed?
> 
> but who know.
> ...


That 8k is a coupler peak.

From what @paulwasabii has said in my discord server:
"There are times when it does sound like there is only a DD..maybe the BA and EST are there for show 😉"









The tuning resembles stuff like the Yume and the Kato.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RikudouGoku said:


> That 8k is a coupler peak.
> 
> From what @paulwasabii has said in my discord server:
> "There are times when it does sound like there is only a DD..maybe the BA and EST are there for show 😉"
> ...


yeah...dunno...i always become grumpy when i see KZ graphs....Yume seem to have more mids...anyway, a graph tell you half the story so be sure i dont conclude anything based on this!
Indeed, i could have write same thing for NRA, EST disappear when highs arent calling for it...when it does, its hit or miss, like....unbalanced patchwork. EST potential is still in BETA testing imo


----------



## lushmelody

Even IF Zex Pro underperforms its EST, imagine it is indeed tuned similar and maybe can do the same or even better than KATO for just $30 USD. The compared stuff are just single DD or DD+BAs anyway lol


----------



## NihavendLonga

bryaudioreviews said:


> No offense to anyone or anything, monk plus is also the worst audio gear I've come across in my life. Sounds really bad. So I fully agree with @RikudouGoku


none taken since i have only heard 3 buds ever (monk+, ty hi-z 32ohm, auglamour rx-1), but i think you may be kinda exaggerating a lil bit cuz of the old hype around them. Since i bought them long ago when they were 5 usd and they were fairly good and detailed for that price compared to the crap muddy audio gear i have heard in the higher price range.

but yeah upon hearing the yinncrows these punch the monks to death.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Even IF Zex Pro underperforms its EST, imagine it is indeed tuned similar and maybe can do the same or even better than KATO for just $30 USD. The compared stuff are just single DD or DD+BAs anyway lol


Hold your horse bro....ZEX Pro will not touch KATO....but i will order them to fight my partiality about KZ.

KATO is very extremely similar to Aria, im not sure the extra 100$ worth the technicalities upgrade....even if it might be the end game of this infinite Harman perfectionism line up.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hum, i just begin to get a bit more ''serious'' about video reviews, and this might become the place where I do impulsive reviews of ultra budget chifi IEM and stuffs...
So, this is a multi mini-reviews-kinda-comparisons of *BLON MAX, CCA NRA, CCZ EMERALD & KBEAR LARK.*

More i will practice my english speaking, clearer will be my mind to make improvise sound description. Here, imo, the EMERALD stand apart in term of cohesive, refined tuning. Its the only well balanced IEM in the bunch.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 3, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum, i just begin to get a bit more ''serious'' about video reviews, and this might become the place where I do impulsive reviews of ultra budget chifi IEM and stuffs...
> So, this is a multi mini-reviews-kinda-comparisons of *BLON MAX, CCA NRA, CCZ EMERALD & KBEAR LARK.*
> 
> More i will practice my english speaking, clearer will be my mind to make improvise sound description. Here, imo, the EMERALD stand apart in term of cohesive, refined tuning. Its the only well balanced IEM in the bunch.



Emerald, a good one, really funny, thank you 
P. S. How did you find BA coherency?


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 3, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum, i just begin to get a bit more ''serious'' about video reviews, and this might become the place where I do impulsive reviews of ultra budget chifi IEM and stuffs...
> So, this is a multi mini-reviews-kinda-comparisons of *BLON MAX, CCA NRA, CCZ EMERALD & KBEAR LARK.*
> 
> More i will practice my english speaking, clearer will be my mind to make improvise sound description. Here, imo, the EMERALD stand apart in term of cohesive, refined tuning. Its the only well balanced IEM in the bunch.




GREAT review! Just a few suggestions that might help the channel to grow.

Do separate reviews on popular models, flavor of month/year like Blon, Tin, Moondrop, KZ just to name a few! Even unboxing videos! (GRAB THE VIEWERS FIRST!!)

Doesn't have to be lengthy ones, 6~12 minutes videos on point for each section of criteria, could include a little content on stuff outside of sound, maybe 30 seconds on fit and aesthetics, and your takes on that particular product. (I've seen people only do Kz models or purely speculation... to get quite friction!)

Could be easier for the future if you create a pattern of video structure. Sort of like writing a mini lab report/paper. More organized and likely saving your time in the long run.

Consider changing/shorten channel's name to a more distinct phrase. Like 'NB Reviews', 'NB Audio Reviews' or simply your username 'NymPHONOmaniac'. Something like that, most viewers don't try to remember anything with more than 3 words.

Just my opinions. Then there are many little things like lightning, mic, and editing, which could then improve bit by bit if you set your mind to it. Again, excellent reviews, definitely deserve more views!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> Emerald, a good one, really funny, thank you
> P. S. How did you find BA coherency?


Your being sarcastic here....so you can just FO.
And enjoy your golden ears in silence.
Im not here to convince you of anything.


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your being sarcastic here....so you can just FO.
> And enjoy your golden ears in silence.
> Im not here to convince you of anything.


Goof for you, continue to enjoy yourself


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> GREAT review! Just a few suggestions that might help the channel to grow.
> 
> Do separate reviews on popular models, flavor of month/year like Blon, Tin, Moondrop, KZ just to name a few! Even unboxing videos! (GRAB THE VIEWERS FIRST!!)
> 
> ...


wow thanks mate, i will take note of that...its a very constructive advice. My goal is to improve for sure. TK2 video traumatize me with its 1H long lenght...

if i do unboxing video it will be humoristic one because its kinda vain video....so i will put some Barry White music and wear fancy glove or something....to make this like IEM striptease or something lol

indeed....its a very long channel name....at leat i dont write NBBA: No B* Budget Audiophile (Chifi Seekers) Chifi Review Channel!

still, im not an hyper....and i dont wanna enter ''rat chase'' new audio product hysteria....i feel like their lotta hidden gems hide in the past...perhaps more than in the futur in fact. 

My next video will be about my fav sub-100$ DD for technicalities value. Aria, HZound MIrror, Blon 05S


----------



## lushmelody

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your being sarcastic here....so you can just FO.
> And enjoy your golden ears in silence.
> Im not here to convince you of anything.


Its just that Emerald has a dead BA....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 3, 2021)

*MOONDROP KATO (190$) VS MOONDOP ARIA (80$)




*

Simply put, Aria is a smoother,more organic and less treble bite energic KATO.

TONALITY is extremely similar in balance, though Aria has a bit more sub bass presence so i can hear more easily bass line in ovewelming busy track like SKINK from Elephant9, but the KATO is more edgy in attack, so percussion timing seem more accurate and a bit faster-cleaner. Overall presentation of Aria is more laidback and delicate, less textured in timbre and full in highs.

SUB BASS is where i feel Aria is better, its thicker, less resonant, but slower too, so less thigh in fast punch. KATO have a cleaner bass response and betterr mid-kick-sub separation.

MIDS are cleaner in imaging, a hint more detailed and vivid in attack with KATO. Vocal presence is very similar, rather good but a bit lean, Aria is less dynamic and well articulated.

TREBLE i a hint brighter with KATO, percussion are better extracted-separated and highs have more snap and control.

IMAGING is where the KATO stand apart, separation between instrument is wider-cleaner, sound layers have more place to breath too...

SOUNDSTAGE is a hint wider with the Aria and Deeper with the KATO.

TBH, these 2 sound soooooo similar....it make me feel about Tinhifi P1 vs P1+ difference, something about transient speed improvment that permit a more controlled and criper sound. So, sound benefit return is on the low side here for the KATO.

I jut hope Moondrop will not make disappear the Aria like they did with the Crescent cause sound value was too good!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Its just that Emerald has a dead BA....


nope, imo a well balanced BA should not be easily spotted....like all this KZ-TRN-CCA crap with highs that jump at you like hooligans.
but man....its jut my fav out of 4 IEM....not a must have at all....i like the Emerald soundstage and imaging....bass is a bit resonant.

to each their own...


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Tri Meteor, Tri TK-2, Tronsmart Onyx Prime, TRN TA - Quadruple Review​


> I review 3a IEMs in one go, because why not? (if you get the 3a reference, you are probably Asian/Chinese 😆)



*Tri Meteor* -_ $109usd, 1DD+1BA_. Berry-plated DD, Knowles BA. This is a tonality over technicalities set. The tuning here is pretty good. Harman tuned, warm, smooth, and tonally balanced. With amping, the berry-plated DD really shines. With good bass punch, texture, speed, and slam. Mids are great too, with a smooth and lush presentation that is relaxing and non-fatiguing to listen to. Treble here is smooth, but seriously lacking in air, which makes the Tri Meteor sounds suffocating and slightly dull. 

Technicality wise, Tri Meteor isn't the best too. Soundstage is small and flat, imaging is a bit fuzzy, and detail retrieval isn't the best. Timbre wise, it is pretty good for a hybrid, but there's still a hint of slight BA timbre in the treble (which is to be expected for a BA/hybrid). Oh, and the included cable is also pretty horrendous. 

Other than the cable, the accessories provided are pretty good. Great pleather case, cleaning cloth, cleaning brush, and KBEar a07 tips. Unboxing experience is great too as it comes in an unnecessarily huge box that looks pretty good. 

Overall, I think the Tri Meteor is decent, but slightly overpriced. If they had thrown in a better cable like the KBEar Limpid 8core instead, this is easily a 4/5. However, at its retail price of $109usd, I think the price is slightly higher than what I would pay for these. I think $89usd would be a much better value. - *3.5/5*


*Tri TK2* - _$289usd, portable DAC/Amp._ Tri x KAEI collaboration, dual ESS 9038Q2M with a maximum output power of 1250mw (32Ω), Class A/B and Class A modes, same amount of output power to all balanced and SE ports, 5000 mAh battery… this thing is a beast (and looks like one too). Tonality wise, I would describe the TK2 as neutral, but never cold nor dry. Extensions at both ends are great, detail retrieval is good, transient speed is fast, bass is well-extended tight and punchy, midrange is neutral and transparent, treble is well-extended and resolving yet smooth. 

Soundstage wise, it is pretty wide with decent depth and height, imaging is sharp, detail retrieval is great. In terms of power, it is no slouch too. The only thing that the TK2 can't drive is my Final e5000, which is expected as this thing needs a lot of current to drive. Other than that, the DT990 250 Ohm, HD600, DT770 Ohm, KBEar BElieve …… the Tri TK2 is able to drive them all without a sweat. 

Turning the volume knob past 60% will kick in Class A mode, which sounds warmer and fuller. So if you find Tri tk2 lacking in warmth, just turn the volume knob past 60% and lower your phone/PC's volume. In terms of battery life, it is pretty good for a portable DAC/amp, with 8 - 9 hours in Class A/B mode and 5 - 6 hours in Class A mode. 

Overall, I think Tri x KAEI did a great job at the Tri TK2. I don't normally like neutral-sounding sources because of how boring, cold, and dry they can be, but the Tri TK2 is an exception. Tri x KAEI managed to tune a source that is neutral yet musical at the same time. Be it for critical testing sessions or enjoyment, the Tri TK2 can do it all. The Tri TK2 receives my seal of approval. -* 4.5/5 *⭐


*Tronsmart Onyx Prime *- _$69.99, 1DD+1BA TWS. _Tuning here OOTB is not good. I would describe it as "consumer-friendly" V-shaped. Boomy bass, sucked out mids, peaky elevated treble. BA timbre, bad coherency. Technicality wise, they are decent for a TWS at the price. In comparison, they are better than the Nekocake, but not as good as the XM3. If you don't like the stock tuning, there are a few presets available on the app, most notably the "HiFi" preset, which makes the Onyx Prime more balanced sounding with lesser bass bleed and better mids. 

 However, I can't get the app to work on my Samsung S9+. This thing has been giving me nothing but headaches. Despite only owning them for 1 day, I have already reset them 5 times. The culprit is the app, which after downloading and setting up the EQ, the Tronsmart Onyx Prime won't reconnect to my phone for whatever reason. I had to completely reset everything and pair everything up again from scratch. Once I stopped using the app, the problem was fixed. (Tronsmart, please fix your app)

Because of that, I am stuck with the OOTB tuning, which isn't good. Not to mention, the stock eartips and earhooks suck. Fit is horrendous with them on. I had to take both eartips and earhooks off and use Sony Triple Comfort (foam) to get them to fit. With the Sony Triple Comfort on, they fit like the XM3. Overall, not too good. *- 2.5/5*


> *note: I can't seem to measure the Onyx Prime with my IEC711. Not sure why. If anyone is able to help, do PM me.


 

*TRN TA* - _$17.99, 1DD+1BA. _Ermm…. These ain't good. V-shaped, boomy bleedy bass, very bad coherency which makes the midrange sound separated, dull and dead treble. Technicalities ain't good too, with bad BA timbre, below-average detail retrieval, small congested soundstage, bad imaging and instrument separation, and slow bass.

I honestly have nothing good to say for the TRN TA, sorry. In conclusion, buy the TRN MT1 for $5usd and be happy with life. Thank me later. *- 2/5*


Wew. This is a long one. I hope you guys enjoyed this "quadruple review". As usual, all FR graphs are shown below. If you guys have any further questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them to the best of my ability.


Huge thanks to KB EAR, TRI Audio, HILL AUDIO - MY, Tronsmart, Trn Petter for sending these out to me for review, and thank you Larry Fulton for arranging the TRN TA review unit. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own.

_Purchase links here (non-affiliated):_

_Tri Meteor (Hillaudio Malaysia) -  https://shopee.com.my/TRI-Meteor-Hy...5?sp_atk=5ba658fb-af23-4b63-aabd-15d0b94316d6_
_Tri TK2 (Hillaudio Malaysia) -  https://shopee.com.my/TRI-TK2-Fully...9?sp_atk=03b025e1-1cbf-4ff4-9b85-884eed1d6383_
_Tri Meteor (Aliexpress) -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKuxeFu_
_Tri TK2 (Aliexpress) -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mr0EyMw_
_Tronsmart Onyx Prime -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqRV6Zc_
_TRN TA -  https://a.aliexpress.com/_mqzleua_

_







_​


----------



## Arjey

Can I get a good recommendation for a wireless set at the $34 price range? An acquaintance is asking for help and I don't know the first thing about wireless, never used them


----------



## r31ya

Arjey said:


> Can I get a good recommendation for a wireless set at the $34 price range? An acquaintance is asking for help and I don't know the first thing about wireless, never used them


You could stroll around scarbir website. He reviews tws. 
Soundpeats sonic or soundpeats trueair 2/3 , is good recommendation. 

There are also mpow and haylou product


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 5, 2021)

Shozy Form 1.1, CCA C12, KZ DQ6 are at home.

Shozy has good accessories in the package, single and double flange set of tips, foam tips and a nice pocket. I've found the original cable really bad sounding, don't do justice to the quality of this iem.
After a cable round up I've choose the TRN 8 core silver cable.
TRN 8 core copper cable was too dark and the KZ 8 core silver copper to thin, but someone may prefear this with less bass and more transparent mids and highs.
The sound is u/v shaped fast with good transient, the bass have enough impact but not to overpowering, fast attack and a little more slower decay with good thick punch but not basshead level.
Mids are clear and fast, not timbrical perfect but detailed, male vocals are more recessed then female.
Highs are enough estended clear, detailed, smooth and never piercing.
The general timbre is tendent to warm.

CCA C12 impressed me very much.
The bass are fast (slightly less then Shozy), deep and strong enough to satisfy basshead lovers and don't bleed to much in the mids.
Bass mids are recessed but high mids raise and give clarity to the whole sound.
Highs are clear, detailed and safe, never piercing.
The timbre is generally correct just an int to much bass for purist but very fun and pleasing.
Boot KZ 8 core copper cable and TRN 8 core silver cable works well with the C12, the first more balanced, the second more thick and fat sounding.

By now I can't say to much about the KZ DQ6 'cos is again burn in and I've to try them with the mod,
First impressions the highs are a little piercing but the bass are thick and fast.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 5, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> Shozy Form 1.1, CCA C12, KZ DQ6 are at home.
> 
> Shozy has good accessories in the package, single and double flange set of tips, foam tips and a nice pocket. I've found the original cable really bad sounding, don't do justice to the quality of this iem.
> After a cable round up I've choose the TRN 8 core silver cable.
> ...


Great to hear a nice personal opinion on C12!

C12 vs DQ6 - DQ6 is $20-25 IEM, while C12 started at $45-$50 and now nicely discounted
So in capabilities, at least resolution, C12 are notably ahead.
C12 have one of the prominent KZ treble before KZ started to change their tuning. Just be careful with the plastic of the connectors - prone to cracking.

I will try to put together my thoughts on KZ tuning evolution before leaving.

P. S. Grammar corrections (


----------



## Lobarkaine

PhonoPhi said:


> Great to hear a nice personal opinion on C12!
> 
> C12 vs DQ6 - DQ6 is $20-25 IEM, while C12 started at $45-$50 and now nicely discounted
> So in capabilities, at least resolution, C12 are notably ahead.
> ...


Thank's PhonoPhi! 
For the advice about the connectors too 👍

Personally I think C12 has a very high  quality/price ratio.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Dec 5, 2021)

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's PhonoPhi!
> For the advice about the connectors too 👍
> 
> Personally I think C12 has a very high  quality/price ratio.


For its current price, C12 are crazy great and the best KZ treble if you like this V (no more!)
 ZSX, almost C12 clone, offers a bit (very tiny bit) less treble and a bit tighter bass; ZAX treble is smoother. The all 3 are quite close, more of refinement sidegrade to explore from C12.

Enjoy! (I spent a good time with C12, and now I use ZSX -  just the odd shape of ZSX seems to fit near perfectly to my ears - hence my sadness that I almost abandoned old good C12...)


----------



## Ynot1

AmericanSpirit said:


> the difference between LDAC and AptxHD when I examined with Sennheiser HD560S is not resolving capability, it was dynamism of the sound quality, AptX HD basically sounded like Apple losses, LDAC:SACD.  LDAC sucks huge amount of battery, and is not as stable as AptX HD, so it’s a trade off decision.


I know this is old but I was wondering if anyone with measuring rig have tried taking the frequency graph while using the bluetooth codecs. Some of the things that might be interesting to see are the high frequency area differences compared to wired, and likewise repeat measurements at various distances to evaluate the error handling.


----------



## Lobarkaine

PhonoPhi said:


> For its current price, C12 are crazy great and the best KZ treble if you like this V (no more!)
> ZSX, almost C12 clone, offers a bit (very tiny bit) less treble and a bit tighter bass; ZAX treble is smoother. The all 3 are quite close, more of refinement sidegrade to explore from C12.
> 
> Enjoy! (I spent a good time with C12, and now I use ZSX -  just the odd shape of ZSX seems to fit near perfectly to my ears - hence my sadness that I almost abandoned old good C12...)


Very interesting your advice about the ZSX 😉.

In my radar there are the Revonext QT2, Reecho SG03 and Tingker TK300, I'll add the ZSX.

I like fat, deep, thick bass


----------



## assassin10000

Ynot1 said:


> I know this is old but I was wondering if anyone with measuring rig have tried taking the frequency graph while using the bluetooth codecs. Some of the things that might be interesting to see are the high frequency area differences compared to wired, and likewise repeat measurements at various distances to evaluate the error handling.



I did with my XM4's for its bluetooth codecs.

AAC is truncated at 16khz and above 10khz has a wider (vertical/amplitude) spread.

LDAC extends well and was much smoother.


----------



## SoundJedi (Dec 5, 2021)

RikudouGoku said:


> That 8k is a coupler peak.
> 
> From what @paulwasabii has said in my discord server:
> "There are times when it does sound like there is only a DD..maybe the BA and EST are there for show 😉"
> ...



Do you know what source he was using?

I found the ZEX(non pro) scaled with more power, those electrostatomagneto something tweeters probably need some to give proper sound.

My issue with the ZEX was a "gap" between sub bass and mids. Felt like something was missing. Other than that stellar sound for the price.

And how can we join your Discord? 😊


----------



## SoundJedi

Lobarkaine said:


> It could be nice if we do a short list of well sounding iems for bass lovers (not only basshead 'cos there is the right tread for this)
> 
> By your suggestions and reviews (by price):
> 
> ...



+1 for the ZEX, very good bass. 

To date the Urbanfun has the most impactful bass I have heard in any budget iem, and bests many other high end iems I've tried (bar the Trio and Sony Z1R). But it needs power to shine and give the full impact. It's a bit more mid bass than sub bass though from memory, haven't listened to them in a while.


----------



## sutosuto

SoundJedi said:


> Urbanfun has the most impactful bass I have heard in any budget iem, and bests many other high end iems I've tried (bar the Trio and Sony Z1R). But it needs power to shine and give the full impact.


That's true. The Urbanfun YBF sounds meh to me without amp-ed.


----------



## RikudouGoku

SoundJedi said:


> Do you know what source he was using?
> 
> I found the ZEX(non pro) scaled with more power, those electrostatomagneto something tweeters probably need some to give proper sound.
> 
> ...


The TRI TK-2.

here is the link:
https://discord.gg/GpJJVRx5GQ


----------



## paulwasabii

SoundJedi said:


> Do you know what source he was using?
> 
> I found the ZEX(non pro) scaled with more power, those electrostatomagneto something tweeters probably need some to give proper sound.
> 
> ...


Been using TRI TK2. And do join the Discord if you can. Discord is fun, but a big time sink.


----------



## SoundJedi

paulwasabii said:


> Been using TRI TK2. And do join the Discord if you can. Discord is fun, but a big time sink.



I know something about that hahaha.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting your advice about the ZSX 😉.
> 
> In my radar there are the Revonext QT2, Reecho SG03 and Tingker TK300, I'll add the ZSX.
> 
> I like fat, deep, thick bass



Big thick bass?

Check out the *TFZ no. 3* (or there is a cheaper version of it called the TFZ no. 3 19th edition, which has the same internals and sound, just the shell looks different). This is a V shaped set with massive jaw rattling bass that no basshead can refuse. But ultimately, I sold my TFZ no. 3 away as the upper mids were hot at louder volumes (fletcher munson curve), and it had bad timbre and a narrow soundstage, so kind of a one trick pony, as it only shined for bass forward genres like EDM.

*Tingker TK300* has quite good bass quality and quantity, also V shaped. Not too shabby in technicalities too, but the fit was a bit uncomfortable for me.

*Urbanfun YBF-ISS 014* has big subbass > midbass (when amped), good technicalities and soundstage for a single DD. Bass is very textured. I would have recommended it more but for the crap QC. A lot of forum people and friends (my set too) have bad MMCX. And it has driver doubt too (some urbanfuns are not using the beryllium drivers that give the great bass, but are using a lame "noble metal" driver that sounds different).
The urbanfun was also selling originally at $39 USD, then when it was hyped to the moon, the sellers went to do a price gouge and up it to $60+ USD. Please buy it from a place with good returns policy in case a defective MMCX/noble metal driver version comes in the mail. Very sad that this set's good sound is overshadowed by driver doubts and rubbish QC.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 6, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Big thick bass?
> 
> Check out the *TFZ no. 3* (or there is a cheaper version of it called the TFZ no. 3 19th edition, which has the same internals and sound, just the shell looks different). This is a V shaped set with massive jaw rattling bass that no basshead can refuse. But ultimately, I sold my TFZ no. 3 away as the upper mids were hot at louder volumes (fletcher munson curve), and it had bad timbre and a narrow soundstage, so kind of a one trick pony, as it only shined for bass forward genres like EDM.
> 
> ...


Thank's baskingshark 👍

TFZ no.3 isn't in my list for the same cons you explain 😉
I like right timbre. My Shozy are again burn in and I hope something change in better 'cos timbre are not perfect by now.
As ex. Angus Young SG sound to tin.

Now UF store at AliExpress is selling a YBF-ISS 014 correct version with berillium drivers.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's baskingshark 👍
> 
> TFZ no.3 isn't in my list for the same cons you explain 😉
> I like right timbre. My Shozy are again burn in and I hope something change in better 'cos timbre are not perfect by now.
> ...



If u can top up a bit more, the IKKO OH10 is also a nice basshead V shaped set, good technical performance. I auditioned it a few months back, sound is good, but the shells are big and heavy, it gave me discomfort so I skipped purchasing it. I see it around $130ish on Drop/Ali sales sometimes. This one might be an upgrade compared to the others I mentioned, though a caveat is you might wanna try it first to see if the fit is okay.


----------



## sutosuto

Lobarkaine said:


> Now UF store at AliExpress is selling a YBF-ISS 014 correct version with berillium drivers


I bought YBF when it was at the peak of hype and the right piece did not work after a week of use.
The UF store at Aliexpress offered to replace it and I did not need to return the defective one. 
It is good customer service I would say.


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> If u can top up a bit more, the IKKO OH10 is also a nice basshead V shaped set, good technical performance. I auditioned it a few months back, sound is good, but the shells are big and heavy, it gave me discomfort so I skipped purchasing it. I see it around $130ish on Drop/Ali sales sometimes. This one might be an upgrade compared to the others I mentioned, though a caveat is you might wanna try it first to see if the fit is okay.


Great suggestion 👍

Now the lowest price Is € 163 on AliExpress, I will try them before buy like as you say 😉😁

This forum sharing the community experiences is precious to chose an iem, I may say all the iems I've buyed looking at yours suggestions and reviews are all less or more very good.

Thank's to all!


----------



## Arjey

Just gonna throw my personal opinion out there: Blon 03 > KZ DQ6
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Note, that my Blon is modded (removed mesh+some stuff in the nozzle) and my DQ6 isn't modded (yet), but so far that's my definite opinion.
I kinda like the fast bass of the DQ6, but somehow Blon just sounds much more natural and musical to my ears. The mids also feel more pleasant on Blon. Highs are definitely different on them both, but I gotta stick smth into the DQ6 nozzle before making judgement on that (too peaky for my taste)


----------



## Sebulr

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting your advice about the ZSX 😉.
> 
> In my radar there are the Revonext QT2, Reecho SG03 and Tingker TK300, I'll add the ZSX.
> 
> I like fat, deep, thick bass


My most bassy iem is the trn V60. Not sure if it's still available. The revonext qt2 is a close 2nd. Both of them have two dynamic drivers. The v60 is a bit too much sometimes. My kz ba10 is currently my endgame it has slightly less bass than those two but not by by much. I love it's tuning.

Quick comparison the qt2 has a bit more in the 10khz area than the ba10. and snare drums have too much decay in them. Bass has slightly more slam. My main music genres are goth, new wave and dark wave. So I like quite a lot of bass. The v60 aren't very detailed in the bass however as it is too wooly.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 6, 2021)

Sebulr said:


> My most bassy iem is the trn V60. Not sure if it's still available. The revonext qt2 is a close 2nd. Both of them have two dynamic drivers. The v60 is a bit too much sometimes. My kz ba10 is currently my endgame it has slightly less bass than those two but not by by much. I love it's tuning.
> 
> Quick comparison the qt2 has a bit more in the 10khz area than the ba10. and snare drums have too much decay in them. Bass has slightly more slam. My main music genres are goth, new wave and dark wave. So I like quite a lot of bass. The v60 aren't very detailed in the bass however as it is too wooly.


Thank's Sebulr!

Nice and helpfull your comparison between Qt2 and Ba10. My only dubt about Ba10 Is the shape, are you find It confortable?

I ear any kind of music, all rock genre, electronic, classical and ambient jazz too. 

V60 is no more avalable, I've the V90 that has thick bass but not so strong, well sounding and could appeal all that prefear v shaped iems with not invasive bass. Imo.
(Many say It has strong bass, maybe my old ears can't ear them 😉😁)


----------



## Arjey

Arjey said:


> Just gonna throw my personal opinion out there: Blon 03 > KZ DQ6
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Note, that my Blon is modded (removed mesh+some stuff in the nozzle) and my DQ6 isn't modded (yet), but so far that's my definite opinion.
> I kinda like the fast bass of the DQ6, but somehow Blon just sounds much more natural and musical to my ears. The mids also feel more pleasant on Blon. Highs are definitely different on them both, but I gotta stick smth into the DQ6 nozzle before making judgement on that (too peaky for my taste)


Forgot to mention, the DQ6 are great for watching movies 😹 like really good for that. Idk why


----------



## Sebulr

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's Sebulr!
> 
> Nice and helpfull your comparison between Qt2 and Ba10. My only dubt about Ba10 Is the shape, are you find It confortable?
> 
> ...


The ba10 fits me quite well, but take that with a pinch of salt, I have cavernous ear holes. I take a XL 14.5mm tip for most shallow fitting Iems. I can even fit the original zs10 in my ears quite comfortably, they do stick out a bit however.


----------



## IDrinkLava

You know those in-ears they sell at Dollar Tree? I decided to buy a pair for poops and giggles today to see how well they'd take to EQ. It turns out that they use very similar drivers to the Sonic earphones listed in Crinacle's database. They have the same exact massive peak at 600Hz followed by the huge dip at 2000Hz. I used AutoEQ's results and...well, they still sound bad. It seems the Dollar Tree in-ears are completely incapable of generating a seal with any pair of eartips I put on. However, by closing my hands completely over my ears, I did create somewhat of a seal and they actually did sound fairly accurate. The biggest problem seemed to be a bad channel imbalance at 1750Hz with some kind of IMD going on. It played a non-harmonic tone much higher in frequency in the left channel.

Why am I telling you all this? I don't know, but it was a fun experiment.


----------



## trumpethead

Any update on @Slater? I really miss conversing with him.. Hoping all is well with him.


----------



## r31ya

IDrinkLava said:


> You know those in-ears they sell at Dollar Tree? I decided to buy a pair for poops and giggles today to see how well they'd take to EQ. It turns out that they use very similar drivers to the Sonic earphones listed in Crinacle's database. They have the same exact massive peak at 600Hz followed by the huge dip at 2000Hz. I used AutoEQ's results and...well, they still sound bad. It seems the Dollar Tree in-ears are completely incapable of generating a seal with any pair of eartips I put on. However, by closing my hands completely over my ears, I did create somewhat of a seal and they actually did sound fairly accurate. The biggest problem seemed to be a bad channel imbalance at 1750Hz with some kind of IMD going on. It played a non-harmonic tone much higher in frequency in the left channel.
> 
> Why am I telling you all this? I don't know, but it was a fun experiment.


What the f*ck happen with that graph? a middle mountain

Trying out unknown cheapo is pretty fun. Local IEM store owner have that as a hobby while hunting for good stuff for his store. Once in a while he showed me the good result and i got to hear decent sub $10 from non dedicated iem brands.


----------



## unifutomaki

IDrinkLava said:


> It turns out that they use very similar drivers to the Sonic earphones listed in Crinacle's database.



That graph is a literal trainwreck 😂


----------



## Dobrescu George

I know you guys love some proper Chifi Review, so today's we're having a look at the Robin IEMs from KB EAR, a sub-bass focused IEM with good detail, and good comfort. If you ever used a KZ IEM, you'll be familiar with the fit of the Robin, not to be confused with the Sivga SV021 Robin that bears the same name, and a pretty similar sonic presentation 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2021/12/kbear-robin-iems-5-drivers-bass-sub-focus.html


----------



## Escudos999

r31ya said:


> You could stroll around scarbir website. He reviews tws.
> Soundpeats sonic or soundpeats trueair 2/3 , is good recommendation.
> 
> There are also mpow and haylou product


Or you can't go wrong with Fiil T1 Lite - best sounding of the T1 range. See Scarbir's review..."phenomenal" in his words.


----------



## IDrinkLava

r31ya said:


> What the f*ck happen with that graph? a middle mountain


I'm assuming it's a resonance caused by vibrations within the enclosure. I did a similar EQ experiment with the cheapo Parts Express headphones that people buy as a headband for their Koss KSC75s and there's a similar massive resonance, except pushed lower into 250Hz. I couldn't find a way to open the driver enclosure without breaking it, but it looked like it was just a driver and some wires inside a plastic cylinder with zero damping materials. Not even a fancy little waveguide like the KSC75, just some holes drilled in.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

As I have been in a ''hiatus'' for about a year lately i didnt hear everything under 100$...OK, even without the hiatus i wouldnt have heard everything but i'm confident about those 3 IEM for being great ones in term of technicalities sound value + more than decent tonality (well, 2/3 here).
I will perhaps update this list too since I order Etymotic ER2XR....but i doubt it.
Any suggestions about MUST HAVE SINGLE DD FOR TECHNICALITIES MIND BLOWN (with more than decent tonal balance) are Welcome!


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> As I have been in a ''hiatus'' for about a year lately i didnt hear everything under 100$...OK, even without the hiatus i wouldnt have heard everything but i'm confident about those 3 IEM for being great ones in term of technicalities sound value + more than decent tonality (well, 2/3 here).
> I will perhaps update this list too since I order Etymotic ER2XR....but i doubt it.
> Any suggestions about MUST HAVE SINGLE DD FOR TECHNICALITIES MIND BLOWN (with more than decent tonal balance) are Welcome!




The new Tin T3 Plus graphs similarly to the Moondrop Aria 2021, but from brief listening, I think the Aria is still slightly better in technicalities and timbral accuracy. Will need to do more testing over the next few days to confirm this.

Whizzer HE01 and TForce Yuan Li are quite good sets too, I consider them sidegrades to the Aria 2021.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> The new Tin T3 Plus graphs similarly to the Moondrop Aria 2021, but from brief listening, I think the Aria is still slightly better in technicalities and timbral accuracy. Will need to do more testing over the next few days to confirm this.
> 
> Whizzer HE01 and TForce Yuan Li are quite good sets too, I consider them sidegrades to the Aria 2021.


Tin T3+ have LCP Driver.
Legend has it that LCP Driver sounds better after the store warranty expired.


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> The new Tin T3 Plus graphs similarly to the Moondrop Aria 2021, but from brief listening, I think the Aria is still slightly better in technicalities and timbral accuracy. Will need to do more testing over the next few days to confirm this.
> 
> Whizzer HE01 and TForce Yuan Li are quite good sets too, I consider them sidegrades to the Aria 2021.



I didn't find the Aria to be particularly technical though. I ended up selling mine 😅


----------



## chickenmoon

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Any suggestions about MUST HAVE SINGLE DD FOR TECHNICALITIES MIND BLOWN (with more than decent tonal balance) are Welcome!




Tin T5, performance of their DOC drivers is very impressive, the tuning while not terrible could be a bit better, some hate them.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> I didn't find the Aria to be particularly technical though. I ended up selling mine 😅



Ya the Aria isn't that technical compared to some multi driver monstrosities, like most other budget single DDs. But as an overall package, if you look at the 3 Ts of tonality, technicalities and timbre, I think the Aria does meld these 3 areas well.

Personally I'd take tonality and timbre as a first priority over a technical monster that has coherency and timbral flaws, though as usual, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## emer08

Aria or Tin t3+ for pop, rnb & alternative music? 🤔


----------



## baskingshark

emer08 said:


> Aria or Tin t3+ for pop, rnb & alternative music? 🤔



I think you can't go wrong with either. They aren't too far away from each other tuning wise. But Tin T3 Plus to me has a bit more bass thump, so if you want more bass kicks, then the T3 Plus is a better option.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 8, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I think you can't go wrong with either. They aren't too far away from each other tuning wise. But Tin T3 Plus to me has a bit more bass thump, so if you want more bass kicks, then the T3 Plus is a better option.


Similar but with more bass thump...
if the low male vocal is thicker i might prefer T3+ over Aria.
But right now, i'm acclimating to Aria sound sig. normally i would prefer more frontal bass,
but started to enjoy more of the portion and positioning of instrument shown by it.


----------



## seanwee

Can anyone reccomend a pair of budget iems that are similar to the aria mids wise but have better treble extension?


----------



## lushmelody

seanwee said:


> Can anyone reccomend a pair of budget iems that are similar to the aria mids wise but have better treble extension?


Ideal would be NM2+, but its like.... double the price. The Heart Mirror is mentioned a lot here. You can go hybrid but then its sacrificing coherency

(I'm waiting Nicehck DB1 to arrive but - and I hope I am wrong - it may sound thin...)


----------



## seanwee

lushmelody said:


> Ideal would be NM2+, but its like.... double the price. The Heart Mirror is mentioned a lot here. You can go hybrid but then its sacrificing coherency
> 
> (I'm waiting Nicehck DB1 to arrive but - and I hope I am wrong - it may sound thin...)


Thanks, I've heard it and I'd prefer something with less bloated midbass if possible.


----------



## emer08

r31ya said:


> Similar but with more bass thump...
> if the low male vocal is thicker i might prefer T3+ over Aria.
> But right now, i'm acclimating to Aria sound sig. normally i would prefer more frontal bass,
> but started to enjoy more of the portion and positioning of instrument shown by it.


How about soundstage & imaging, aria or t3+?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The new Tin T3 Plus graphs similarly to the Moondrop Aria 2021, but from brief listening, I think the Aria is still slightly better in technicalities and timbral accuracy. Will need to do more testing over the next few days to confirm this.
> 
> Whizzer HE01 and TForce Yuan Li are quite good sets too, I consider them sidegrades to the Aria 2021.


As always, you have good taste mate. I love HE01 and Yuan Li too, but cant include He01 due to ''average'' technicalities and Yuan cause its 110$...im surprise to still enjoy the AlphaDelta D6...have you try it?

T3plus was stoled to me by DHL or get lost...;so im waiting for another pair....sigh. But the hype train is INTENSE on this one, not just from reviewers, consumers too...so i believe its the legit return of Tinhifi! It seem a bit less gently balanced and more V shape than harman neutral...i worry about resolutio, details and imaging.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

OK.....ANYBODY from CANADA that are into reviewing, please PM me asap!

I'm stock with an extra pair of *KBear Meteor* and its too costy to ship it to the reviewer I plan too....

So, i search a way to have more CANADIAN REVIEWERS-HEADFIERS to easily plan review tour, as well as too share our audio gear or just to send them free IEM and stuffs that are taking dust in my home. I want to be generous, but not to pay 75$ of shipping cost to give free things....(tracked shipping is absurdly expensive here in Canada).

This could be the begining of something very enriching for expending our audiophile passion....Chifi and TOTL way.

You dont need to be a pro reviewer or wtv, just a real passionate audiophile with intense curiosity.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> Tin T5, performance of their DOC drivers is very impressive, the tuning while not terrible could be a bit better, some hate them.


Tonaly wise, I hate them, timbre wise too....so perhaps it bias my technicalities perception....i will give them another listen but bass was super boomy and resonant.

Im happy somebody love them tough. Thats what this hobby is about, diversity of listening pleasure!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Just a headsup, the Tanchjim Echo is quite the impressive TWS. Its tuned mainly for weeb tracks. 



(need to put on another filter on the nozzle, but they are included anyway.)


----------



## Arjey

RikudouGoku said:


> Just a headsup, the Tanchjim Echo is quite the impressive TWS. Its tuned mainly for weeb tracks.
> 
> (need to put on another filter on the nozzle, but they are included anyway.)


Weeb tracks 😹🤣🤝


----------



## Banbeucmas

I am pretty sure I have seen some discussion about the Legacy 2 here. Though after trying it out, I think it's not really that bad overall. At least compared to something like the Legacy 3 that I have listened a year ago. (Actually had to find one in Japan and listen to it again, urgh)

And yes, I finished writing my review about it: https://banbeu.com/thieaudio-legacy-2-review-redemption-arc/


----------



## InvisibleInk

Banbeucmas said:


> I am pretty sure I have seen some discussion about the Legacy 2 here. Though after trying it out, I think it's not really that bad overall. At least compared to something like the Legacy 3 that I have listened a year ago. (Actually had to find one in Japan and listen to it again, urgh)
> 
> And yes, I finished writing my review about it: https://banbeu.com/thieaudio-legacy-2-review-redemption-arc/



I had a chance to try them and I liked their sound. I compared them to my CCA CSN and actually like the CSN better. So I ended up saving some money by not buying them. They sure are good looking, though.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Banbeucmas said:


> I am pretty sure I have seen some discussion about the Legacy 2 here. Though after trying it out, I think it's not really that bad overall. At least compared to something like the Legacy 3 that I have listened a year ago. (Actually had to find one in Japan and listen to it again, urgh)
> 
> And yes, I finished writing my review about it: https://banbeu.com/thieaudio-legacy-2-review-redemption-arc/


Its not an horrifious sounding IEM....just a bland ''jack of all trades master of none''...

Have you try the KBear Meteor? its like the lush musical version of those...but less cold-technical


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

comparing the AUNE JASPER against the MOONDROP KATO right now....

what hit me is how smoother and more natural and organic in balance is the Jasper, as well, KATO is more raspy in timbre, instrument like saxophone have too much higher harmonic presence making texture to emphasis, while Jasperr is open, airy and transparent....
Soundstage is notably wider deeper with Jasper too. Attack a bit less edgy but treble more extended, delicate and sparkly....

Aune Jasper is still my no1 2020 IEM, but i think some people will find it too mature or boring, its the perfect upgrade to Aria, similar tonality but with crisper, cleaner resolution and less boosted bass.

KATO is good, but my honey moon period is finish and they aren't as refined as i though....as well, they tend to boost background hissing of ''bad'' recording.


----------



## Banbeucmas (Dec 9, 2021)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ust a bland ''jack of all trades master of none''..


That's a way that I will see someone describe it. It's probably due to me having more preference to these type of IEM that I tends to recommend it more often.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Have you try the KBear Meteor? its like the lush musical version of those...but less cold-technical


Sadly I haven't, if someone send me an unit I would gladly try it.


----------



## whirlwind

What would be the consensus of the top 5 under $100 ?


----------



## PopinTeddy

whirlwind said:


> What would be the consensus of the top 5 under $100 ?



Moondrop Aria
Tripowin x BGGAR Mele
Tin T2 (+)
KZ ZEX Pro
Tin T3 +
Additionally, Blon BL-05s (not BL-05) if you can get a good seal with wide bore tips. Best sound stage in this price range IMO


----------



## InvisibleInk

Shozy Form 1.1
NF Audio NA2
KZ AS10
Moondrop Aria
Etymotic ER2SE


----------



## dharmasteve

InvisibleInk said:


> Shozy Form 1.1
> NF Audio NA2
> KZ AS10
> Moondrop Aria
> Etymotic ER2SE


Shozy Form 1.1 punches well above it's weight. Really enjoyable IEM.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 10, 2021)

+1 for Shozy Form 1.1

CCA C12 and NRA 

KZ DQ6 modded 

Thanchjim Tanya


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 10, 2021)

whirlwind said:


> What would be the consensus of the top 5 under $100 ?


There'll be no consensus in this category, not in this hobby!

• Audio-Technica IM70
• Etymotic ER3XR
• iBasso IT-00
• RHA T20i
• KZ ZS7


----------



## 4ceratops (Dec 10, 2021)

DD:
- Moondrop Aria
- Tinhifi T3 plus
- Smabat Proto 1.0 (modular, with Beryllium upgrade driver)
- Tripowin Mele (so-so)

HYBRID:
- CCA CKX


----------



## InvisibleInk

Lobarkaine said:


> +1 for Shozy Form 1.1
> 
> CCA C12 and NRA
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the Tanya. That one presents a warm signature. If you like that, like I do, then the Tanya needs to be added to your collection.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

4ceratops said:


> DD:
> - Moondrop Aria
> - Tinhifi T3 plus
> - Smabat Proto 1.0 (modular, with Beryllium upgrade driver)
> ...


Have you heard Proto? How's the sound? And do different drivers actually tweak sound or just a gimmick?


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Damn, looks like Tin has hit a homer with T3 Plus. How does it compare to Heart Mirror or Aria for that matter? Sorry have been a bit out of touch with the buzz so appreciate if anyone can help me with some impressions. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nimweth

My selection under $100:

1. HZ Sound Heart Mirror
2. KZ BA10
3. CCA CKX
4. KZ ZS7
5. Geek Wold GK10


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> My selection under $100:
> 
> 1. HZ Sound Heart Mirror
> 2. KZ BA10
> ...


Our top 2 are in absolute agreement! 😁😁👍🏿


----------



## Nimweth (Dec 10, 2021)

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Our top 2 are in absolute agreement! 😁😁👍🏿


I would have included the Smabat NCO but it is now too expensive.


----------



## chickenmoon

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> Have you heard Proto? How's the sound? And do different drivers actually tweak sound or just a gimmick?



Not a gimmick, they sound very different from each other.

Ti (default): energetic v-shape
Be: mid-centric
LCP: mild v-shape with excellent bass quality
Fiber: basshead


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Nimweth said:


> I would have included the Smabat NCO but it is now too expensive.


We are amongst the lucky ones who got them at $50


----------



## Dustry

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> We are amongst the lucky ones who got them at $50


again, if you know where I can buy them (at any price) please let me know!


----------



## 4ceratops (Dec 10, 2021)

So far, I own Proto 1.0 with the basic Ti and the additional Be drivers.  The default driver didn't suit me at all, the sound seemed too dark, if I still remember correctly.  After a few hours, I traded him for Be, the change in sound character was abysmal, with a very well-balanced ratio of all three frequency bands. At the same time, however, their sound does not lack entertainment and is fast enough, juicy and handles most genres, both synthetic and acoustic instruments.  These days, I expect delivery of the LCP driver. Passive sound insulation is significantly below average, they are only suitable for indoor use.  I consider it necessary to point out the absolutely improperly constructed nozzles, thin smooth and without grip.  In order to keep the Spiraldots on them, I had to choose the solution captured in the photo (Spinfit extender + thin O-ring).


----------



## 4ceratops

I have had NCOs for a long time, but Protos with the Be driver, they can easily overcome them according to my taste.


----------



## Lobarkaine

InvisibleInk said:


> Yeah, the Tanya. That one presents a warm signature. If you like that, like I do, then the Tanya needs to be added to your collection.


I like a lot Tanya 

It is my relaxing and bed time iem 👍


----------



## RCracer777

whirlwind said:


> What would be the consensus of the top 5 under $100 ?


For under a $100 I'd say

1. KZ BA10
2. Whizzer Kylin HE01(B)
3. CCZ Emerald
4. KZ ZAX
5. GS Audio GT2


----------



## Nimweth

RCracer777 said:


> For under a $100 I'd say
> 
> 1. KZ BA10
> 2. Whizzer Kylin HE01(B)
> ...


I like all those except the GT2 which I have not heard!


----------



## RCracer777 (Dec 11, 2021)

Nimweth said:


> I like all those except the GT2 which I have not heard!


Doesn't surprise me, I've got the first GT2 ever sold and there have only been 2 ever sold. They are made to order so with the one they have for testing it's likely there are only 3 in existence at the moment. (Not counting prototypes)

It's a bit of a niche sound, it sounds like a 1+1 hybrid but it's a 2 BA. It's somewhat picky about it's source and it's picky about what music it plays (stay away from rock and metal).
But when you get it right, boy does it sound good.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Dustry said:


> again, if you know where I can buy them (at any price) please let me know!


I think @Nimweth had shared a link where it was being sold for close to $100. I am unable to find that post. If he is gracious enough reshare the link that would be helpful.


----------



## Nimweth

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I think @Nimweth had shared a link where it was being sold for close to $100. I am unable to find that post. If he is gracious enough reshare the link that would be helpful.


The link was to a page on Ali Express but it showed the NCO as being unavailable. If you Google "Smabat NCO" there are a number of other sites but no luck with those either. It may be worth contacting Smabat to see if it is likely to be available again.


----------



## Tzennn

@NymPHONOmaniac what do you think about Faaeal Hibiscus vs Hzsound Heart Mirror (mostly tech - detail). Will eq solve the issue you have on Hibiscus?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tzennn said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac what do you think about Faaeal Hibiscus vs Hzsound Heart Mirror (mostly tech - detail). Will eq solve the issue you have on Hibiscus?


Hum, HZM is from another league in all aspect...but i cant do direct comparison right now since Hibiscus is in my other place...
From memory, Hibiscus is more mid centric, mids are less lean and transparent....attack speed is not as well controled, treble is less extended, imaging is notably inferior as well as details retreival...timbre is a bit more grainy-brightish too...female vocal tend to jump more at you with Hibiscus which can be good for some...tonality isnt very good imo
As said, technically it just cant compete to HZM. oh, but they are easier to drive and have slightly bigger soundstage for what it worth.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ouh la la...thats an arousing mail call!
BQEYZ AUTUMN + K1&K2
Now i have whole BQEYZ Audio collection!
Spoiler alert: Autumn is incredible! This 13mm DD sure deliver thick weighty dynamic with super wide and tall soundstage. Not your typical bqeyz for sure. Stay tune...ill try to do first imptessions video today.


----------



## Tzennn

Oh btw how HeartMirror sound with microtape mod? I found a used HM for 15$, seems like a good deal


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Oh btw how HeartMirror sound with microtape mod? I found a used HM for 15$, seems like a good deal



Are you referring to taping the bass vent or the nozzle? Actually you don't really need a bass vent mod as the Heart Mirror driver takes well to EQ. Or just pair it with a warmer source or some eartips like Final E3000 to increase the bass.

The bass vent tape mod in general does increase bass quantity, but it may add driver flex, and also worsen the quality (ie bass becomes boomy and one-noted).


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 12, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Are you referring to taping the bass vent or the nozzle? Actually you don't really need a bass vent mod as the Heart Mirror driver takes well to EQ. Or just pair it with a warmer source or some eartips like Final E3000 to increase the bass.
> 
> The bass vent tape mod in general does increase bass quantity, but it may add driver flex, and also worsen the quality (ie bass becomes boomy and one-noted).


Thanks for reply. Is HM good for rock ?


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Thanks for reply. Is HM good for rock ?



Not really. Rock IMHO would benefit from a V shaped signature, to boost the bass for a "fun" sound.

Heart Mirror has a linearly neutral bass, so for bass forward music genres, unless you are gonna EQ, the Heart Mirror would sound a bit boring.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 12, 2021)

Tzennn said:


> Thanks for reply. Is HM good for rock ?


If you listen to mainly rock music,
Trip Mele is a good option within the price range.
Personally i ended buying Aria when deciding between the two but apparently Mele is more rock music focus (deeper bass, good guitars, good male vocals, polite treble)


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 13, 2021)

r31ya said:


> If you listen to mainly rock music,
> Trip Mele is a good option within the price range.
> Personally i ended buying Aria when deciding between the two but apparently Mele is more rock music focus (deeper bass, good guitars, good male vocals, polite treble)


I saw some feedback said that mele lack some treble extension. Is the new blue version fixed it ?
Btw anyone ordered the new blon bl07 yet ?


----------



## r31ya (Dec 13, 2021)

Tzennn said:


> I saw some feedback said that mele lack some treble extension. Is the new blue version fixed it ?
> Btw anyone ordered the new blon bl07 yet ?


Nah, the blue is just new color option. 
And its polite treble is Bggar preference so its designed that way. 
Apparently sparkly treble is considered unnatural to him


----------



## Arjey

Is 1 dB imbalance considered normal? Cus since the moment I got my KZ DQ6 I've been thinking that they sound pretty good, but something kept ticking me off and frankly I felt annoyed for some reason. So I tried measuring (not through any fancy equipment, just an earphone mic+frequency generator) and it seems one ear is around 1 dB quieter at 30-50Hz and below, and 1dB quieter at 950-1050Hz (strange little dip there at exactly 1k on one ear, possibly that's where the multiple drivers do smth and I got a bad pair, which seems to happen with me a lot).. is that considered normal? I see minor deviations on graphs that show L/R (crin) all the time, but.. it's driving me nuts..


----------



## Kumonomukou (Dec 14, 2021)

Arjey said:


> Is 1 dB imbalance considered normal? Cus since the moment I got my KZ DQ6 I've been thinking that they sound pretty good, but something kept ticking me off and frankly I felt annoyed for some reason. So I tried measuring (not through any fancy equipment, just an earphone mic+frequency generator) and it seems one ear is around 1 dB quieter at 30-50Hz and below, and 1dB quieter at 950-1050Hz (strange little dip there at exactly 1k on one ear, possibly that's where the multiple drivers do smth and I got a bad pair, which seems to happen with me a lot).. is that considered normal? I see minor deviations on graphs that show L/R (crin) all the time, but.. it's driving me nuts..


1 dB is not a big deal in general, the problem is that the difference was picked up by your ears, and consequently bugging you. I moved on with a few pairs once I noticed any differences. Either EQ to make it do or move to the next one. Hearing perceptions ain't always matched anyways, whether it's physical or psychological, find a way to enjoy music is all that matters IMO.


----------



## dimazbaik (Dec 16, 2021)

Arjey said:


> Is 1 dB imbalance considered normal? Cus since the moment I got my KZ DQ6 I've been thinking that they sound pretty good, but something kept ticking me off and frankly I felt annoyed for some reason. So I tried measuring (not through any fancy equipment, just an earphone mic+frequency generator) and it seems one ear is around 1 dB quieter at 30-50Hz and below, and 1dB quieter at 950-1050Hz (strange little dip there at exactly 1k on one ear, possibly that's where the multiple drivers do smth and I got a bad pair, which seems to happen with me a lot).. is that considered normal? I see minor deviations on graphs that show L/R (crin) all the time, but.. it's driving me nuts..


Sorry to hear that, because i have a plan to procure them... 

Have you Try to mod it by stuffing earbud foam to the tips.?


----------



## Arjey

dimazbaik said:


> Sorry to hear that, because i have a plan to procure them...
> 
> Have you Try to mod it by stuffing earbud foam to the tips.?


Foam won't help my imbalance problem which is restricted specifically to 30-50Hz and 950-1050Hz. But to tame the treble I do intend to do that mod. I ordered some tuning foam and am now waiting for it to arrive.
P.s. I messaged the seller about this and sent them a video confirming nearly a 2dB imbalance. They _might_ request just one ear to replace the faulty one from KZ and send it to me. I'm waiting for their answer 🤞


----------



## dimazbaik

Arjey said:


> Foam won't help my imbalance problem which is restricted specifically to 30-50Hz and 950-1050Hz. But to tame the treble I do intend to do that mod. I ordered some tuning foam and am now waiting for it to arrive.
> P.s. I messaged the seller about this and sent them a video confirming nearly a 2dB imbalance. They _might_ request just one ear to replace the faulty one from KZ and send it to me. I'm waiting for their answer 🤞


How you measure that 2db imbalance? How to DIY it? Just in case


----------



## Arjey

dimazbaik said:


> How you measure that 2db imbalance? How to DIY it? Just in case


Download "Frequency Sound Generator" on one phone, "Sound Meter" (from Abc Apps) from Google Play on another phone. (or similar apps on whatever u have)

Earphones go in the Frequency Generator phone, mic (I just used an earphone that has a good mic) goes in the Sound Meter phone.

Choose a frequency and volume (be careful, don't do this when earphone are in your ears), put the earbud straight up to the mic (make sure u get a good seal), hold perfectly still, and see what the sound meter says. You should get a precise number that stays put ±0.1dB.

It's a pain to have to change the frequency all the time, and switch between L/R, but it works.

Best just plug the earphones in to the frequency generator, turn down the volume pretty low, and do a slow sweep, see if you can tell the difference anywhere. If u can, then measure that part of the frequency range.
If u just want to make sure ur earphones are balanced u can just go by 20-50-125-250-500-1k-2k-4k-8k etc.

Note:
- ur mic might not go all the way to 16k+;
- when measuring 20 and below (even 40 and a bit higher) you won't get a perfectly fixed number in the sound meter, but you will see how the amplitude is going up/down and max/min on the graph. You can add "average" in settings to make it easier.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s... 

Here’s a quick impression of the *CCA CRA* and *KZ ZEX PRO* 

 Plus, a quick comparison between *CCA CRA* vs *BFB LARK*, *CCA CRA* vs *KZ ZEX PRO*, and *KZ ZEX PRO* vs *CCA NRA* vs *KZ ZEX*.

Click on the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16720520

Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## bryaudioreviews

Tin T3 Plus, BQEYZ Autumn, Aune x1s GT, Cat Ear HITAM - Another Quadruple Review 🔥​


> One of these is severely overhyped IMO


 


> Announcement 📢: Shameless self-plug, but I've just created my own headfi thread. If you are interested in my reviews, feel free to give me a follow there! You can ask me anything and I'll do my best to answer. Click here for the link to my thread or find it as part of my head-fi signature. link to thread here.​


 

*Tin HiFi T3 Plus *- _$69usd, 1DD_. To sum up the Tin T3 plus in one sentence, it is: "Great Harman tuning, cheap driver, underwhelming technicalities". The Tin T3 Plus is yet another Harman tuned IEM in this market oversaturated with Harman tuned IEM. Is it better than its more expensive competitors though? In my very honest opinion, not really. However, let's start by stating what's great with the Tin T3 Plus. Smooth Harman tuning, good bass quantity, natural and open mids, smooth treble, wide soundstage, and $10usd cheaper than the Aria. 

 Although Tin T3 Plus has good tuning, I find its technicalities to be below average. Soundstage here is good. With good width and decent height, but transients are smeared and soft, imaging is a bit hazy, bass lacks any sort of texture or definition (one-note-y bass), extensions on both ends isn't the greatest, and detail retrieval is meh at best. For those that have tried the Aria, just imagine the Tin T3 Plus as a level below in terms of technicalities. Overall, pretty underwhelming as these are hyped to the moon (with some reviewers giving them 5/5). Sure, the tuning here is good, but Tin HiFi could've opted for a better driver as the LCP driver inside the T3 Plus sounds "cheap". With mediocre technicalities, bass/treble extension, and the biggest issue of them all, its bass… as the bass here lacks any sort of definition and texture. 

 With Aria only being $10usd more, I don’t see any reason why would you want to save that $10usd. With $10usd more, you are getting a similarly Harman tuned IEM with slightly better technicalities, slightly better bass, slightly better extension and much better accessories. The thin stock cable, soft eartips, and carrying pouch of the Tin T3 Plus is pretty bad, especially when put side to side with the Aria.

If Tin HiFi priced the Tin T3 Plus around $55usd, I would've given this a higher score. But at its retail price of $69usd, I'd rather spend $10usd more for the Moondrop Aria. Sorry Tin Hifi, use a better driver or price your products lower next time. *- 3.5/5*


*BQEYZ Autumn* _- $199usd, 13mm 1DD driver._ I'll start off this review by saying that I love the BQEYZ Autumn. With 3 interchangeable tunings (treble, normal, bass), a huge 13mm 1DD driver, great fit, great tuning, and above-average technicalities, the BQEYZ Autumn is an absolute beast. 

 Let's start by talking about the interchangeable tuning. BQEYZ uses magnets for their interchangeable bass ports, and I have to say that this is hands down the best execution of an interchangeable filter I've tried and seen. Changing the filters are so effortless and easy, it makes me ACTUALLY wants to change filters for once. In terms of sound, with "normal" mode, the tuning here is Harman-like, with a slight added sparkle up top in the 4kHz treble region. With "bass" mode, I'd describe it as Harman-warm… imagine KBEar Aurora but with better technicalities. With "treble" mode, I'd describe the sound as neutral bright…. Imagine HZSound Heart Mirror, but with a much bigger driver and a more open presentation. Keep in mind that the slight 4kHz peak will be there no matter the tuning mode you choose. So if you are sensitive to lower treble, the Autumn might not be for you.

Out of the 3 tuning choices, my favourite is "normal" mode as it is the most balanced of all. "Bass" mode adds note weight, warmth, thickness and punch to the bass; but it can be too bassy at times. "Treble" mode tames the bass, "tightens" the bass with better-perceived bass texture, makes midrange open and transparent; but vocals can be a bit too forward and the 4kHz peak becomes quite noticeable (and peaky at times). "Normal" mode is like the perfect medium: with good note weight, good bass texture, good warmth, warm natural midrange, and sparkly treble without any hint of peakiness. 

 In terms of technicalities, the BQEYZ is no slouch too. BQEYZ Autumn has a huge presentation thanks to its big 13mm 1DD driver. With a huge expansive soundstage, "out of your head" imaging, and above-average detail retrieval. Now, in terms of resolution, I personally find the Tanchjim Oxygen to be a notch above, and KBEar BElieve to be a lot more resolving than the BQEYZ Autumn. However, those IEMs aren't without their own issues too. I'll compare them in my BQEYZ Autumn full review so stay tuned if you are interested.

The BQEYZ Autumn isn't perfect too. The 4kHz peak, microdetail retrieval isn't the best, and imaging although wide, isn't the most accurate and sharp. However, the pros outweigh the cons here.

I have been using the Autumn for almost 2 weeks now, and I have to say… I really like the Autumn. Although not perfect, it got a lot of things right. With great OOTB tuning, interchangeable tuning, great soundstage, above-average technicalities, the BQEYZ Autumn is hard to hate and easy to love. Great job BQEYZ. *- 4.5/5*


*Aune X1s GT* - _$319.99usd, desktop DAC/Amp. _The 8th Generation of the Aune X1s series. Sabre ES9038 DAC, 4 special filter ("drive") modes, PLL (Phase Locked Loop) Technology, with a maximum output power of 1200mW at 32 Ohms (BAL) and 320mW at 32 Ohm (SE)… its no surprise that the Aune X1s GT is a very powerful DAC/Amp combo.  

In terms of sound quality, I would describe the Aune X1s GT to be warm-neutral, musical yet resolving. Soundstage is very wide, instrument separation is great, transients are sharp and clean, bass is tight and punchy, midrange is neutral and transparent, and treble is really well extended with no hints of harshness or sibilance. Overall sound signature I would describe as neutral, with a slight hint of warmth - or some might call it, warm neutral. It is pretty dynamic too, maybe just a hair under the Zen CAN. Imaging is pretty spot on and accurate, and it images wide.

 Now, depending on the filter that you chose (there's 4 in total), there will be some slight differences in terms of SQ. There are 2 modes, each with 2 different algorithms: Standard Mode (general / headphone) and Pure Mode (general / headphone). Since my testing is done mostly with headphones, I find that setting the x1s GT to "headphone" just sounds better than "general". Dynamics are better, bass is punchier, overall sound isn't as flat nor dull. 

 In terms of the difference between Standard Mode and Pure Mode, Standard mode sounds like a "slow roll-off filter". It is smoother more natural sounding, edges are slightly rounded off and smoothed, not as sharp, bass not as tight. However, to my ears, sounds like there is a hint more mid-bass, which can make bass come off as punchier and "bloatier" depending on how you want to see it. Vocals just a hint more relaxed, not as tight sounding.

Pure Mode, on the other hand, is probably a faster filter. Edges are sharper, punchier tighter bass, speedier transient…

After testing out all 4 filter ("drive") modes for a week, my personal favourite is Pure Mode (headphones). However, I can also see myself using the Standard Mode (headphone) too with headphones like Sennheiser HD600 and KBEar BElieve. As long as you are using the "headphone" algorithm and not "general", you're fine.

In terms of power, the Aune X1s GT is no slouch too. It is able to drive everything that I throw at it, including the Final e5000 in balanced mode. Keep in mind that the Tri TK2 (BAL) and iFi Zen DAC (BAL) both failed to drive the Final e5000.

Overall, I am very impressed with the Aune X1s GT. In my full review, I will go through each of its outputs, specs, filter modes, and compare the Aune X1s GT with other sources like the iFi Zen DAC, iFi Zen CAN, Tri TK2, and many more. Stay tuned! In the meantime, here's my rating - 4.5/5


*CatEar Hitam* -_ $25usd, 1DD._ Some might recall that I've already reviewed this like a month ago. However, it was DOA (Dead On Arrival), with very bad driver flex and channel imbalance. CatEar Hitam saw my review and was kind enough to send me a new pair immediately. The representative on AliExpress also told me that they have "enhanced the stability of all CatEar Hitam and retested them at the factory". Even though my first unit came with very bad channel balance and driver flex, I am glad that CatEar took action immediately and sent me a new pair.

They also retuned the HITAM after my evaluation. As you can see from the FR graph below, they drastically reduce the bass, making the HITAM much more balanced sounding. Bass isn't as boomy dark and dull, and midrange now is much clearer. Technicality wise, it is still pretty bad. With hazy imaging, bad detail retrieval, and below-average instrument separation. Soundstage is average.

However, with everything fixed now, is the CatEar Hitam finally good enough for recommending? Sadly, the answer is still no. At $25usd, it seems like the CatEar Hitam is more of a "consumer-grade" product rather than an "audiophile-grade" product. The 5kHz peak is still very much present, the $5usd TRN MT1 is much better tuned, and the $20usd Tanchjim Tanya is miles better than the CatEar HITAM in comparison at around the same $25usd price.

Thank you CatEar for listening to feedback and taking the initiative to fix what needs to be fixed. However, it is still not good enough. I can't really recommend the CatEar Hitam to anyone other than cat lovers, thanks to the pretty presentation and packaging. Other than that, I can't recommend the CatEar Hitam. *- 2.5/5*


Thank you for your time and thanks for reading. As usual, all FR graphs are shown below. If you guys have any further questions, feel free to ask and I will answer them to the best of my ability. 

_Huge thanks to Tinhifi, BQEYZ, Elle Zhou, Aune audio, CatEar for sending these out for review. The Tin T3 Plus was heavily discounted and the Aune X1s GT is a review tour unit. Others I received free of charge. I am not at all compensated by them and all thoughts and opinions are my own. Purchase links here (non-affiliated):_

_Tin Hifi T3 Plus - https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_pulldZb (link provided by Tinhifi. I do not get any kickback)_
_BQEYZ Autumn (Hifigo) - https://hifigo.com/products/bqeyz-autumn_
_Aune x1s GT (Hifigo) - https://hifigo.com/products/aune-x1s-gt-dac-with-headphone-amp_
_CatEar Hitam (Aliexpress) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...=a2g0o.store_pc_home.hotSpots_6001935610397.0_

_













_


----------



## Tzennn

Have anyone try new SF DT9? New cable look awsome


----------



## r31ya (Dec 22, 2021)

my old S*nf*r D*6 Pro is have the unfortunate honor of shittiest build quality IEM i have.
It was $20 something, its a semi metal built that somehow have a a sharp seam that hurts to wear. Not to mention the cheap built feel of the entire unit.
The sound from its budget tribid! is just ok. not great or budget champ just ok.

Same priced kz which derided for lack of extras in the box seems miles ahead in box quality, build quality, and actual sound performance.

----
This DT9 looks rough here, hopefully better irl. but DLC DD + Knowless BA combo is understandably tempting but i'll wait for lots of review before buying one


----------



## Tzennn

@Tonytex i just saw your review on youtube about these DT9. Is it still good? How about build quality/sound/tech of these


----------



## Nimweth

r31ya said:


> my old S*nf*r D*6 Pro is have the unfortunate honor of shittiest build quality IEM i have.
> It was $20 something, its a semi metal built that somehow have a a sharp seam that hurts to wear. Not to mention the cheap built feel of the entire unit.
> The sound from its budget tribid! is just ok. not great or budget champ just ok.
> 
> ...


Actually I think the Dee Tee Six Pro is a quad driver,  1DD, 2BA and 1 piezo.


----------



## r31ya

Nimweth said:


> Actually I think the Dee Tee Six Pro is a quad driver,  1DD, 2BA and 1 piezo.


I mean tribid as three different driver used. DD, BA, and Piezo.
I was saving for Spring who have Piezo and i found **** pro that is pretty cheap so i bought it.
Only to be underwhelm by it.


----------



## Tzennn

Alright for science i will order Senfee DT9 and see how it sounds


----------



## Nimweth

r31ya said:


> I mean tribid as three different driver used. DD, BA, and Piezo.
> I was saving for Spring who have Piezo and i found **** pro that is pretty cheap so i bought it.
> Only to be underwhelm by it.


OK, that makes sense!


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> I mean tribid as three different driver used. DD, BA, and Piezo.
> I was saving for Spring who have Piezo and i found **** pro that is pretty cheap so i bought it.
> Only to be underwhelm by it.


I have GK10 as my first tribrid. First impression was good, EQ to my own taste, they sound awesome for the money. After i bought HZ Heart Mirror, i just keep asking myself why i waste money for this.


----------



## NickleCo

Hi there new to the thread to share a particular iem thats got me quite impressed. Its got a $99 pricetag and its the fender nine, from my understanding it was released back in 2018. I bought it on a whim looking for a good wireless powerbank (i know lol!). Didnt really think much of it, just wanted a new toy.

Abit about me, im 23 years old (or young) ive been in the hobby for about 6-7 years now having owned all sorts of iems (my bio has the list but not sure if i missed some stuff). Ive been on the end of the rope lately wanting to quit because im already very much satisfied with my current rotation.

So back to topic, i found this at a corner of a music shop i frequent at (its been months since i last visited) asked the store clerk if i could try it out but he said he cant cuz its sealed so like every normal person i instantly got curious and bought the thing without any research (im normal ok! sheesh stop looking at me funny) i got to try it while walking to my car and didnt really mind it that much, had alot more things to worry about at the time. So when i got home i immediately tried out all the tips that came in the package and some of mine. Settled with stock tips (the tip sizing is really weird took me a solid 20 mins just to get the right one). As soon as i found the one that fit me i was quite impressed theres actual soundstage going on in comparison the only other iem i have thats close to this is the oriolus finschi which is very intimate sounding and honestly, for 2x the price of the fender i cant find any reason why the finschi is pricier. Treble, mids, timbre, bass and is devoid of driver flex. Im just dumbfounded.

Tldr: fender nine actually has soundstage, decent timbre, treble did start off as quite unrefined but getting a proper seal fixed it. Definitely better than both the se215 and um1 (the only other sub 100 iems i actually liked)


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 23, 2021)

In case anyone is interested in a basshead IEM, the TFZ NO. 3 (19th edition) is on sale at $42 USD on Aliexpress: 

aliexpress.com/item/1005001835296731.html

I've spoken to TFZ, they say this has the same internals and sound as the original TFZ NO. 3 (regular), just that the shell faceplate is different. Considering the original No. 3 markets at close to $100 USD, this price is quite nice.

The No. 3 is a V shaped basshead IEM, massive subbass and midbass that rumbles the jaw. The bass however bleeds and isn't that tight. Also the upper mids can be hot at higher volumes (Fletcher Munson Curve), and the soundstage and timbre isn't the best. It is a very good set for bass forward genres eg EDM, hiphop, but otherwise is a one trick pony in a way. Sold my set away cause of that, but bassheads will enjoy it.


----------



## r31ya (Dec 23, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> In case anyone is interested in a basshead IEM, the TFZ NO. 3 (19th edition) is on sale at $42 USD on Aliexpress:
> 
> aliexpress.com/item/1005001835296731.html
> 
> ...


As someone who daily drive the TFZ's 2.5 gen DD, TFZ King Pro for a year or so.
Yeah, TFZ do Basshead justice. Deep, punchy, textured bass. Definitely the one to go for basshead.

I was going to get either KZ ZS10 Pro or ZS7 at the time, unfortunately i then saw TFZ King box and audition it. Compared to that two KZ at the time, TFZ King series is miles ahead in bass, depth, punch, texture, and overall resolution. I could tell the difference between drum set used easily with TFZ King series. It was eye opening on how far it is ahead the KZs and my first entry mid-fi proper audition. Being entry mid-fi, it also more than twice the price tough.

Ended buying TFZ King Pro (originally $169 but i bought it on discount at $110), its V shape heaven for me at the time. Bass is great deep, textured. Treble is smoother than KZs, mids is decent. Tough after a year or so using it, i begun to thirst for better mids and ended settling with Tanya and Aria.


----------



## emer08

r31ya said:


> As someone who daily drive the TFZ's 2.5 gen DD, TFZ King Pro for a year or so.
> Yeah, TFZ do Basshead justice. Deep, punchy, textured bass. Definitely the one to go for basshead.
> 
> I was going to get either KZ ZS10 Pro or ZS7 at the time, unfortunately i then saw TFZ King box and audition it. Compared to that two KZ at the time, TFZ King series is miles ahead in bass, depth, punch, texture, and overall resolution. I could tell the difference between drum set used easily with TFZ King series. It was eye opening on how far it is ahead the KZs and my first entry mid-fi proper audition. Being entry mid-fi, it also more than twice the price tough.
> ...


Does removing the filter from tanya alter the sound? Tia


----------



## baskingshark

emer08 said:


> Does removing the filter from tanya alter the sound? Tia



It does. The filter in the Tanya is the same as in the Oxygen supposedly.

That filter lowers the upper mids region.


----------



## emer08

baskingshark said:


> It does. The filter in the Tanya is the same as in the Oxygen supposedly.
> 
> That filter lowers the upper mids region.


Is it advisable to remove it? I'm mainly listening to old & modern pop, Rnb & alternative music on a hidizs ap80 dap. Just want to squeeze out the best sonics from the tanya. 😅


----------



## unifutomaki

emer08 said:


> Is it advisable to remove it? I'm mainly listening to old & modern pop, Rnb & alternative music on a hidizs ap80 dap. Just want to squeeze out the best sonics from the tanya. 😅


You can try it, see if you like it, and if you don’t, just stick on another pair of the filters? the tanya comes with spares


----------



## baskingshark

emer08 said:


> Is it advisable to remove it? I'm mainly listening to old & modern pop, Rnb & alternative music on a hidizs ap80 dap. Just want to squeeze out the best sonics from the tanya. 😅



I have tried the Tanya without the filter and personally I find it too hot in the upper mids (3 kHz region) without the filter, YMMV. Vocals and some instruments (eg trumpets, saxaphones) are very shouty without the filter. There is some increased clarity and micro-details with the filter off, but tonally I cannot tolerate it.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 24, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> I have tried the Tanya without the filter and personally I find it too hot in the upper mids (3 kHz region) without the filter, YMMV. Vocals and some instruments (eg trumpets, saxaphones) are very shouty without the filter. There is some increased clarity and micro-details with the filter off, but tonally I cannot tolerate it.


Just realize Heart Mirror have filter aswell, did you try to remove it ?


----------



## baskingshark

Tzennn said:


> Just realize Heart Mirror have filter aswell, did you try to remove it ?



Yep there is a filter indeed. I haven't tried playing with the filter on the Heart Mirror, but Larry Fulton from this thread (https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/4708931849147089/) actually did and he modified the sound to make the Heart Mirror sound tonally similar to the BLON BL-05s!

Besides playing with the nozzle filter/damper on the Heart Mirror, you can also play with bass vents stickers and block the bass vent to increase bass. These can be bought from Taobao or Aliexpress, and are actually used by some CHIFI for tuning purposes. So there are many permutations at play if you are adventerous.


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 24, 2021)

baskingshark said:


> Yep there is a filter indeed. I haven't tried playing with the filter on the Heart Mirror, but Larry Fulton from this thread (https://www.facebook.com/groups/audioreviews/posts/4708931849147089/) actually did and he modified the sound to make the Heart Mirror sound tonally similar to the BLON BL-05s!
> 
> Besides playing with the nozzle filter/damper on the Heart Mirror, you can also play with bass vents stickers and block the bass vent to increase bass. These can be bought from Taobao or Aliexpress, and are actually used by some CHIFI for tuning purposes. So there are many permutations at play if you are adventerous.


Tried with my HM, the bass was too much to enjoy, mid feels recessed. Have to stick with EQ tho


----------



## seanwee

NickleCo said:


> Hi there new to the thread to share a particular iem thats got me quite impressed. Its got a $99 pricetag and its the fender nine, from my understanding it was released back in 2018. I bought it on a whim looking for a good wireless powerbank (i know lol!). Didnt really think much of it, just wanted a new toy.
> 
> Abit about me, im 23 years old (or young) ive been in the hobby for about 6-7 years now having owned all sorts of iems (my bio has the list but not sure if i missed some stuff). Ive been on the end of the rope lately wanting to quit because im already very much satisfied with my current rotation.
> 
> ...


Not sure which model of fender iems you are talking about in particular but I got to try all iems available in their lineup a few years back and they were all terrible.


----------



## NickleCo

seanwee said:


> Not sure which model of fender iems you are talking about in particular but I got to try all iems available in their lineup a few years back and they were all terrible.


im referring to the base nine model with the single dd config. and for sure! I remember trying their older fxa series and was genuinely curious at the time but ended up disappointed by it, good thing they rethought their tuning with the newer series now if only they would make the naming scheme easier. Me and the clerk had a tough time comparing the nine between the nine-1 (turns out 'nine' refers to the dynamic driver size and the '1' to the amount of balanced armature inside).


----------



## Arjey (Dec 25, 2021)

Does AliExpress do any decent sales on Christmas-New Year? Like, should I wait for something or just go and buy whatever I want?
edit: nvm, I see some products do have some small discounts


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 25, 2021)

Arjey said:


> Does AliExpress do any decent sales on Christmas-New Year? Like, should I wait for something or just go and buy whatever I want?
> edit: nvm, I see some products do have some small discounts


We don't celebrate Christmas-New year like western. We only have Lunar New Year which happen on 1/2. I lived in Vietnam which have similar traditional to china so.
Edit: Lunar New Year is one of the biggest holiday so you can expect some discount. Chrismas-New Year is just for fun tho, not neccesary


----------



## Barndoor

Got Reecho SG01 for Christmas. Item is faulty in one ear. Really low volume compared to the other side.
I'm outside the 15 day Ali protection period. Will wait to see if the seller is prepared to help, but not holding out much hope.


----------



## Prelim

baskingshark said:


> In case anyone is interested in a basshead IEM, the TFZ NO. 3 (19th edition) is on sale at $42 USD on Aliexpress:
> 
> aliexpress.com/item/1005001835296731.html
> 
> ...


Cant see it at $42 anymore, was it a black friday deal?


----------



## baskingshark

Prelim said:


> Cant see it at $42 anymore, was it a black friday deal?



It is still at $42 USD before coupons, just checked.

This is the link, you got the correct link? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001835296731.html


----------



## Prelim

here's what I'm getting:


----------



## RikudouGoku

Prelim said:


> here's what I'm getting:


Thats because of VAT. (probably)


----------



## r31ya

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats because of VAT. (probably)


new TFZ?
oh wait, thats no.3 yeah?


----------



## RikudouGoku

r31ya said:


> new TFZ?
> oh wait, thats no.3 yeah?


@baskingshark said its the no.3


----------



## darfk fear

hi guys i'm really confused and hopping someone help me choose the right IEM for $100 budget.
my options are: Aria, T3 plus, GS Audio GD3A, NF Audio NA2 (or NM2)
i care about soundstage/imaging. tonality timbre (prefer slightly warmish but clear vocals). not a basshead but i dont want it to be lacking (i hate muddy and loose bass)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tzennn said:


> Have anyone try new SF DT9? New cable look awsome


their potential in them....but unfortunately its badly tuned...bleedy boomy bloomy bass and thin dry mids, harshish treble...not well balanced nor impressive enough in technicalities to worth big applause like its legendary sibling 6.
BUT, it seem they have a new version....yeah, to make this more confusing....i try the very first batch and new batch have difference nozzle filter and even....separator.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

darfk fear said:


> hi guys i'm really confused and hopping someone help me choose the right IEM for $100 budget.
> my options are: Aria, T3 plus, GS Audio GD3A, NF Audio NA2 (or NM2)
> i care about soundstage/imaging. tonality timbre (prefer slightly warmish but clear vocals). not a basshead but i dont want it to be lacking (i hate muddy and loose bass)


Aria is the smoothest of the bunch. And the best technically, especially imaging....but timbre isnt the thickest even if to my ears its extremely natural compared to let say T3+, NM2+ which have more boosted texture. Their a hate-love reception for Aria so while its the more refined, its sure not the most fun!


----------



## Tzennn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> their potential in them....but unfortunately its badly tuned...bleedy boomy bloomy bass and thin dry mids, harshish treble...not well balanced nor impressive enough in technicalities to worth big applause like its legendary sibling 6.
> BUT, it seem they have a new version....yeah, to make this more confusing....i try the very first batch and new batch have difference nozzle filter and even....separator.


That somewhat remind me of kz zst/zsn pro tuning, saw filter mod on your FB group which looks kinda ridiculous tho but will try when my unit arrived. Is the bass juicy and detail/fast enough to enjoy ?


----------



## Vass66

darfk fear said:


> i care about soundstage/imaging. tonality timbre (prefer slightly warmish but clear vocals). not a basshead but i dont want it to be lacking (i hate muddy and loose bass)


It sounds to me as my MEE Audio Pinacle P1 with Final e-type eartips or similar. You can try to find them second hand on eBay for about 100 USD.


----------



## Prelim

RikudouGoku said:


> Thats because of VAT. (probably)


yes that's it 

btw, how about the Sony XBA-N1AP vs a TFZ no.3? I know Sony is twice the price, but I want to know if the differences are huge or not.


----------



## RikudouGoku

Prelim said:


> yes that's it
> 
> btw, how about the Sony XBA-N1AP vs a TFZ no.3? I know Sony is twice the price, but I want to know if the differences are huge or not.


Dont have the N1.

If you meant the N3, that is a more mid-bass focused rather than sub-bass focused like the no.3 and I wouldnt call it a basshead iem, its the upgrade for the blon bl-03.


----------



## z3vago (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am just coming back to the audiophile world, any suggestions with a firm as my lovely Vsonic VSD3S but with mmcx cable, with straight cable instead the L shape from sone new earphones? As i remembered, the Vsonic was a V shape. Thank you everyone and happy new year!


----------



## Prelim (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification.

I really meant the N1, as they are more bassy than the N3


----------



## RikudouGoku

Prelim said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I really meant the N1, as they are more bassy than the N3


Don't have it so can't comment on that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Dec 30, 2021)

Thats how it goes with me in CANADA....i wait and wait and suddenly everything appear at same time. Did I even say i receive Tinhifi T3plus some days ago too?
Well, technically speaking, from the bunch the Kotori Dauntless is da king. Tonaly, its NOT a complete disaster...but the type of sound you sure need brain burn in to enjoy....and well, Treble head ears.
still, i look at the price...and the company experience....and my POTENTIAL alarm ring hard. As well as some my ears after more than an hour of listening at too high volume!



yep, technically speaking, its the Kotori Dauntless that impress the most....tonaly, none of them charm my ears so....but A4K might be the better balanced one with a lively dynamic.
with stock tips, it sound too agressive and bass anemic, with BQEYZ wide bore grey eartips its another story, soundstage open, bass have more punch and resonance and treble isnt as crualy sharp.


----------



## Gifting

Slater said:


> Good sum up. I too prefer the EST over the C631 (but I do like the C631). And you're right, balanced on the EDT gives a nice impriovement.


Hi Slater. It's been a long time since you posted this, but how's the EST holding up? Is it still good compared to all the newer Chi-fi iems out there? I'm thinking of getting it. It's on Amazon for $24 right now. Is there a better option out there currently in this price range? Thank you. 

https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Ear...id=1640908653&sprefix=timmkoo,aps,134&sr=8-17


----------



## PhonoPhi

Gifting said:


> Hi Slater. It's been a long time since you posted this, but how's the EST holding up? Is it still good compared to all the newer Chi-fi iems out there? I'm thinking of getting it. It's on Amazon for $24 right now. Is there a better option out there currently in this price range? Thank you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Earbuds-Isolating-Monitor-Detachable/dp/B085QG2FVB/ref=sr_1_17?crid=3QFUG8NEIX53R&keywords=timmkoo&qid=1640908653&sprefix=timmkoo,aps,134&sr=8-17


Master @Slater has not posted  recently... (We all do hope that he will be back!)
Since I got EST based on his advise - my opinion can be summarized is that it is very close (if not a direct relative) to Fiio F9 (not pro) - there are plenty reviews of F9 for you to look and decide whether EST are worth $24 now.


----------



## Gifting

PhonoPhi said:


> Master @Slater has not posted  recently... (We all do hope that he will be back!)
> Since I got EST based on his advise - my opinion can be summarized is that it is very close (if not a direct relative) to Fiio F9 (not pro) - there are plenty reviews of F9 for you to look and decide whether EST are worth $24 now.


Thank you. I appreciate your help! Will look at those reviews right now!


----------



## Gifting

Gifting said:


> Thank you. I appreciate your help! Will look at those reviews right now!


----------



## LordGaara

Hi guys, I listen to pop mostly and have been using Blon bl03 for a year and love it but the housing was broken recently and now I'm looking for an upgrade. I love neutral sound with decent bass and smooth vocal, I mostly listen to female singers and want to avoid treble spike. I read a lot of reviews and thinking about buying IT00, looks like it has good reviews and will be a safe option, is there any better option in IT00's price range? Thanks a lot!


----------



## baskingshark

LordGaara said:


> Hi guys, I listen to pop mostly and have been using Blon bl03 for a year and love it but the housing was broken recently and now I'm looking for an upgrade. I love neutral sound with decent bass and smooth vocal, I mostly listen to female singers and want to avoid treble spike. I read a lot of reviews and thinking about buying IT00, looks like it has good reviews and will be a safe option, is there any better option in IT00's price range? Thanks a lot!





IT00 is an upgrade over BLON BL-03 in most areas, but I do feel BL-03 still has better timbre. And an achilles heel of the IT00 is bad driver flex, which can be a deal breaker for some.

If u can top up a bit more to just north of $100 USD, the KBEAR Aurora is a true upgrade over the BL-03, in keeping the same tonality, with better timbral accuracy. Technicalities are also better on the Aurora.


----------



## r31ya

LordGaara said:


> Hi guys, I listen to pop mostly and have been using Blon bl03 for a year and love it but the housing was broken recently and now I'm looking for an upgrade. I love neutral sound with decent bass and smooth vocal, I mostly listen to female singers and want to avoid treble spike. I read a lot of reviews and thinking about buying IT00, looks like it has good reviews and will be a safe option, is there any better option in IT00's price range? Thanks a lot!


If you want something a bit cheaper and is intented as BL03 upgrade, you could try Trip Mele.
It won't have $100+ sq, but for sub$100 bass head, mid focus, and polite treble its well recommended


----------



## Dustry

In previous episodes: I have been out of touch with chi-fi world for couple of years, as I was in love with my Senfеr DТ6 which I only sometimes swapped for Yinyоо V2 from time to time (V2 has smaller soundstage but overall still top notch and fairly neutral - especially for 2xDD!! - with some excellent drums). Both are cable-down IEMs and I never really managed to like over-the-ear format (although I enjoyed CCA C10 when it came out - for the sound, not bulkiness).

But based on the responses on the last dozen of pages, it seems like cable-down thing is largely dead so I have decided to order few over-the-ear items in sub USD 50 segment.

The first to arrive was *HZSound Heart Mirror*

First, I must say that if this is a representative packaging, then chi-fi has progressed a lot in the last two years! Very nice box, very premium-feeling carrying case, good selection of tips and quite an impressive stock cable (over-ear rails are actually quite soft so maybe I won't even cut those off as I used to do in 2018-2019)

Another side comment is that Rock Zircon medium tips are still the best for sound-isolating over-the-ear IEMs for me - something about those tips fits just great. It extends sub-bass very well without making things boomy and cancels out a lot of external noise.

But as I get to Heart Mirror sound overall, I am sad to admit I won't be giving them much use - from initial impression, it has good neutrality (which I love) and instrument separation but oh boy highs are piercing and harsh even at medium volumes. And not only they are piercing, they are also grainy - I understand it is often a side effect of improved clarity and crispiness of high frequencies but after smoothness of V2 and DТ6 (I know people complain about timbre tonality of the latter, I could never understand what it is all about but then I am still using copy from early 2020 when QC reportedly was better). On Heart Mirror, highs are in fact so harsh (even when equalised down) that I am not even sure I can go into further details and analysing mids and lows although first impression is that both are top notch.


----------



## Vass66

Dustry said:


> But as I get to Heart Mirror sound overall, I am sad to admit I won't be giving them much use - from initial impression, it has good neutrality (which I love) and instrument separation but oh boy highs are piercing and harsh even at medium volumes. And not only they are piercing, they are also grainy - I understand it is often a side effect of improved clarity and crispiness of high frequencies but after smoothness of V2 and DТ6 (I know people complain about timbre tonality of the latter, I could never understand what it is all about but then I am still using copy from early 2020 when QC reportedly was better). On Heart Mirror, highs are in fact so harsh (even when equalised down) that I am not even sure I can go into further details and analysing mids and lows although first impression is that both are top notch.


I see that you have been deceived by the extremely high hype for these HZ Sound Heart Mirror.  Maybe you had to find out in advance who likes such a sound.  These are usually people who listen to specific (and very calm) music that relies on great detail in the high frequencies.
I for one usually listen to hard rock and heavy metal where high frequencies are much and very pronounced. And I cannot even imagine to put IEMs as Heart Mirror into my ears. Bands such as Iron Maiden or alike with two or three screaming guitars, cymbals, piercing vocals and so on will deafen my ears as soon as I do it.
I am not saying HM are not good. I just say that different kinds of music styles need different kinds of earphones.
Btw, I don't like DT-6, too. But that's another question. As long as I remember I was hyped for 6 months about these Sen'F'ers. And when I bought them and put them in my ears I was very disappointed. They were not for the music I usually listen to. 😉


----------



## Dustry (Dec 31, 2021)

Are piezoelectric drivers still in much use? They seemed to be enjoying hype which I think started when Artiste DC1 was released (decent IEMs by the way) but now I don't see many producers using piezo for high frequencies.

Am I looking in a wrong direction?


----------



## Dustry

Vass66 said:


> I see that you have been deceived by the extremely high hype for these HZ Sound Heart Mirror.  Maybe you had to find out in advance who likes such a sound.  These are usually people who listen to specific (and very calm) music that relies on great detail in the high frequencies.
> I for one usually listen to hard rock and heavy metal where high frequencies are much and very pronounced. And I cannot even imagine to put IEMs as Heart Mirror into my ears. Bands such as Iron Maiden or alike with two or three screaming guitars, cymbals, piercing vocals and so on will deafen my ears as soon as I do it.
> I am not saying HM are not good. I just say that different kinds of music styles need different kinds of earphones.
> Btw, I don't like DT-6, too. But that's another question. As long as I remember I was hyped for 6 months about these Sen'F'ers. And when I bought them and put them in my ears I was very disappointed. They were not for the music I usually listen to. 😉


Thanks for your response, I agree jsut relying on reviews is hard because ears AND music tastes are different but interestingly Heart Mirror is one of those IEMs that were liked by people with whose opinions I agreed in the past, so it is double disappointing


----------



## Tzennn

Dustry said:


> In previous episodes: I have been out of touch with chi-fi world for couple of years, as I was in love with my Senfеr DТ6 which I only sometimes swapped for Yinyоо V2 from time to time (V2 has smaller soundstage but overall still top notch and fairly neutral - especially for 2xDD!! - with some excellent drums). Both are cable-down IEMs and I never really managed to like over-the-ear format (although I enjoyed CCA C10 when it came out - for the sound, not bulkiness).
> 
> But based on the responses on the last dozen of pages, it seems like cable-down thing is largely dead so I have decided to order few over-the-ear items in sub USD 50 segment.
> 
> ...


For me, Heart Mirror is just everything i desire for daily use - iem. Maybe bright neutral isn't for you. By the way is DT-6 still good? I have DT-9 on the way but seems like everyone still enjoy DT-6 a lot


----------



## Arjey

@Tzennn I was wondering, what tips do you use with your DQ6?


----------



## Tzennn

Arjey said:


> @Tzennn I was wondering, what tips do you use with your DQ6?


I use Final type E clone (sony ep ex11) with tuning filter


----------



## Dustry

Tzennn said:


> For me, Heart Mirror is just everything i desire for daily use - iem. Maybe bright neutral isn't for you. By the way is DT-6 still good? I have DT-9 on the way but seems like everyone still enjoy DT-6 a lot


What music do you listen to and in what situations? I usually use IEMs to listen outside so at mid-to-high volume (music itself ranges from electronic like synth pop to metal to hardcore punk) and I can't stand HM for longer than 20 minutes in either of those quite different genres, my brain starts exploding - it is too bright and sibilant. 

DТ6 is still good (and still the most neutral buget chi-fi in my experience)  I have DТ9 on the way too, let's see who gets it first


----------



## lushmelody

Dustry said:


> What music do you listen to and in what situations? I usually use IEMs to listen outside so at mid-to-high volume (music itself ranges from electronic like synth pop to metal to hardcore punk) and I can't stand HM for longer than 20 minutes in either of those quite different genres, my brain starts exploding - it is too bright and sibilant.
> 
> DТ6 is still good (and still the most neutral buget chi-fi in my experience)  I have DТ9 on the way too, let's see who gets it first


I listen to same genres (except metal) and no single DD (yet) is fast enough for simultaneous instruments. They are great for acoustic and vocal centric stuff though. For rock/punk I listen to a PEQd KZ AST


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> Are piezoelectric drivers still in much use? They seemed to be enjoying hype which I think started when Artiste DC1 was released (decent IEMs by the way) but now I don't see many producers using piezo for high frequencies.
> 
> Am I looking in a wrong direction?


There are plenty of good piezo IEMs around, Geek Wold GK10, BQEYZ Spring and Summer, MT300. I agree that the DC1 is excellent.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Dec 31, 2021)

So about a couple months ago, while I was still in school for the Fall semester, I had a conversation with a friend about Chi-fi. They're quite new to the hobby so I was thrilled to spend some time letting them listen to my Chi-fi gear after several lectures. Long story short they really loved my MT300 (very "crisp", as they put it) and decided to order the Aria for 11.11 because they decided that they liked the Harman curve based on EQ they tried on some of our audio gear. I am extremely grateful that they gave me the chance listen to the Aria after they arrived and compare them with my MT300. Though my time with them was just one afternoon, I tried to really think descriptively about what I was listening, inexperienced as I am to this hobby myself. Here are my first impressions, formed while I tried stay away from other Aria thoughts except theirs and mine:

Wow! I mostly used stock Audiofly AF56m tips that are sort of wide bore, the ones I currently favour on my MT300. One word I'd describe the general experience of the Aria is "full". Bass is not really boomy - a bit thick, where the decay is a liiiiitle slow such that it feels weighty and satisfying. Mids too, mids are rich - definitely not thin by any means nor forward, especially in terms of male vocals where they have a satisfying, "throatiness" AND naturalness to them. Highs are fairly well extended. Not distant, but certainly clear and yet certainly no sibilance here in my experience, but for my tastes I crave just a little... like, a liiiiiiiiitle more sparkle, especially when it came to cymbals and high female vocals, just a little more beyond that rolloff. From these three areas alone, I actually really like the Aria's sound signature a lot more than I was expecting for something that isn't quite sparkly enough for my taste. This absolutely SLAYS on rock and pop, where electric guitars and pounding bass are done engagingly yet tastefully as to not make the experience unpleasant. Technicalities are where things get super interesting for me imo: so timbre is pretty much spot on Imo, no instruments sound unnatural - their presences are felt and rapturing, not at all metallic or shrill or anything that breaks my immersion. Separation is fine, I can hear different instruments in different areas all okay, but the soundstage/imaging, how far they are... this is why I mentioned "interesting".

Consider in particular the song "群星 - 靈魂伴侶 (《守護神之保險調查》插曲)" (An excerpt of this is found in Track 2 at: https://us.7digital.com/artist/群星/release/守護神之保險調查-電視劇原聲帶-8814954?f=6761972).

My friend and I both agree that the song feels like everything's directly towards the listener's ears, or if not, playing... "within" them The female vocals here are absolutely stunning to me with the Aria because of how it sounds as though she is literally whispering straight into my ears in a calming lullaby. The other instruments are certainly not spaced out far away from me, either - they directly behind the vocals. Her delicate tone makes this experience truly something immersive and awe-inspiring... it's literally almost like ASMR.

We also both agree that for this song, the MT300 in comparison make everything seem further away from the listener. As I'd put it, the female vocals are rather sung gently to me from a wide stage housing all of the instruments, where I have front row seats. The sparkling highs from the MT300 do rule the music as usual, and the superior width and depth of the soundstage make this experience feel more realistic, but for whatever reason the fact that the female vocals are no longer whispered directly into my ears makes this song MUCH less engaging. Indeed, all the instruments definitely sound beautiful, but that difference in soundstage/imaging is so drastic for whatever reason. It truly makes me wonder: is wider soundstage ALWAYS better? I see among audiophiles, more soundstage is almost always equated to more desirable sound, I guess because accuracy is important for this group of listeners. But with something like the Aria for this song... I can't help but question how I think about soundstage. Anyways, in general, the MT300 has less forceful bass - impact is less intense and the decay is fairly quicker, a respectful presence... quick bass, I think is the term. Highs can be sibilant at times unlike the Aria, but there is certainly more clarity and detail in the former. Mids are definitely much thinner on the MT300 too, where male vocals especially don't have as much oomph and weight as in the Aria... the timbre of these mids therefore stand out to me as odd when directly compared to the Aria. It's like I'm missing a lot of that impactful feeling from the mids. They're still there, but sound... off now more than ever after the Aria - and the MT300 is hands down my favourite pair in my collection!

I think for things orchestral (video game) music, etc., the soundstage and/or highs of the MT300 win me over, but where mids and bass shine, so too does the Aria... I can't help but feel like these are pretty much sidegrades. The MT300 initially retailed for over $200 CDN but I did get them for ~$84 CDN. Having listened to the Aria, bought for ~$83 CDN (on this year's 11/11), I'm floored by the quality of the Aria given their price. Now, if I could take just a little of the clarity from the MT300 and put it on the Aria, maybe lessen the Aria's bass a liiiitle bit but retain the enticing thickness of the mids, for around the same price? That could very well be amazing for me to experience... Anyhow, well done Moondrop!


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 1, 2022)

Dustry said:


> What music do you listen to and in what situations? I usually use IEMs to listen outside so at mid-to-high volume (music itself ranges from electronic like synth pop to metal to hardcore punk) and I can't stand HM for longer than 20 minutes in either of those quite different genres, my brain starts exploding - it is too bright and sibilant.
> 
> DТ6 is still good (and still the most neutral buget chi-fi in my experience)  I have DТ9 on the way too, let's see who gets it first


Mostly rock and pop, i have some superlux headphones so maybe that's why HM don't bother me at all (they are sibilance - bright - piercing). I ordered DT9 for a week, still remain in china, sad.
Edit: You can block the vent close to nozzle, bass will similar to Blon and treble is tame down like bl03.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 31, 2021)

SomeEntityThing said:


> So about a couple months ago, while I was still in school for the Fall semester, I had a conversation with a friend about Chi-fi. They're quite new to the hobby so I was thrilled to spend some time letting them listen to my Chi-fi gear after several lectures. Long story short they really loved my MT300 (very "crisp", as they put it) and decided to order the Aria for 11.11 because they decided that they liked the Harman curve based on EQ they tried on some of our audio gear. I am extremely grateful that they gave me the chance listen to the Aria after they arrived and compare them with my MT300. Though my time with them was just one afternoon, I tried to really think descriptively about what I was listening, inexperienced as I am to this hobby myself. Here are my first impressions, formed while I tried stay away from other Aria thoughts except theirs and mine:
> 
> Wow! I mostly used stock Audiofly AF56m tips that are sort of wide bore, the ones I currently favour on my MT300. One word I'd describe the general experience of the Aria is "full". Bass is not really boomy - a bit thick, where the decay is a liiiiitle slow such that it feels weighty and satisfying. Mids too, mids are rich - definitely not thin by any means nor forward, especially in terms of male vocals where they have a satisfying, "throatiness" AND naturalness to them. Highs are fairly well extended. Not distant, but certainly clear and yet certainly no sibilance here in my experience, but for my tastes I crave just a little... like, a liiiiiiiiitle more sparkle, especially when it came to cymbals and high female vocals, just a little more beyond that rolloff. From these three areas alone, I actually really like the Aria's sound signature a lot more than I was expecting for something that isn't quite sparkly enough for my taste. This absolutely SLAYS on rock and pop, where electric guitars and pounding bass are done engagingly yet tastefully as to not make the experience unpleasant. Technicalities are where things get super interesting for me imo: so timbre is pretty much spot on Imo, no instruments sound unnatural - their presences are felt and rapturing, not at all metallic or shrill or anything that breaks my immersion. Separation is fine, I can hear different instruments in different areas all okay, but the soundstage/imaging, how far they are... this is why I mentioned "interesting".
> 
> ...



As for your question about wide soundstage, is it better?

Well IEMs in general can't compete with earbuds and open backed headphones in the soundstage department, but even for IEMs, width is not the only parameter in soundstage -> we should also talk about soundstage depth and height. You can have an IEM with a wide soundstage (eg some etymotics), but with not so good depth and height (ie soundstage appears 2D and is only left and right of the ears).

Also, some IEMs have a huge soundstage but sub-par imaging. So music sounds very fuzzy and nebulous. I'd take an IEM with a narrower soundstage but precise imaging, any day, over a fuzzy imaging set.



Dustry said:


> What music do you listen to and in what situations? I usually use IEMs to listen outside so at mid-to-high volume (music itself ranges from electronic like synth pop to metal to hardcore punk) and I can't stand HM for longer than 20 minutes in either of those quite different genres, my brain starts exploding - it is too bright and sibilant.
> 
> DТ6 is still good (and still the most neutral buget chi-fi in my experience)  I have DТ9 on the way too, let's see who gets it first



I posted this previously in the KZ thread, it is a discussion about how treble is perceived differently by different ears: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-3862#post-16723162

So not so easy to compare treble across listeners due to various parameters. Also, if you do play music at higher volume, via the Fletcher Munson curve, the treble will be perceived to be louder and more jarring. The Heart Mirror needs amping too, it sounds more shrill from a lower powered source.

Perhaps try switching to a narrower bore ear tip that lowers treble (eg Final Audio E black tips) or foam tips. Or play at softer volumes and/or use a warmer source.

Listening to music outside will also affect isolation, so the bass is lost in noisy environments, and stuff sounds more treble predominant in a poorly isolating environment.


----------



## ShakyJake

Gifting said:


> Hi Slater. It's been a long time since you posted this, but how's the EST holding up? Is it still good compared to all the newer Chi-fi iems out there? I'm thinking of getting it. It's on Amazon for $24 right now. Is there a better option out there currently in this price range? Thank you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Earbuds-Isolating-Monitor-Detachable/dp/B085QG2FVB/ref=sr_1_17?crid=3QFUG8NEIX53R&keywords=timmkoo&qid=1640908653&sprefix=timmkoo,aps,134&sr=8-17





PhonoPhi said:


> Master @Slater has not posted  recently... (We all do hope that he will be back!)
> Since I got EST based on his advise - my opinion can be summarized is that it is very close (if not a direct relative) to Fiio F9 (not pro) - there are plenty reviews of F9 for you to look and decide whether EST are worth $24 now.



@Slater and I were big fans of the Timmkoo/Estron EST and the (golden) C631, with EST being the better pair. They retailed around $55 at new and at $24 they are still a great bargain. I am wearing them as I write this, so that is an endorsement of sorts... The tips were no good for me, and adding a balanced cable did help bring out even more details, but the stock cable was fine too.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

whirlwind said:


> What would be the consensus of the top 5 under $100 ?


KZ DQ6
Snfer MT300
Geek Wold GK10
KZ Terminator
Snfer ****


----------



## Gifting

ShakyJake said:


> @Slater and I were big fans of the Timmkoo/Estron EST and the (golden) C631, with EST being the better pair. They retailed around $55 at new and at $24 they are still a great bargain. I am wearing them as I write this, so that is an endorsement of sorts... The tips were no good for me, and adding a balanced cable did help bring out even more details, but the stock cable was fine too.


Thank you! I was actually going to reply to your post as well, to consider your opinion, but you beat me to it!
I'm actually on the fence between the Estron EST and some other IEM I'm interested in, which has a similar price.
Considering your experience in trying out many different IEMs, is there another IEM in your opinion that is superior (in terms of sound quality/more pleasant sounding)....in the 20-30 dollar range?


----------



## ShakyJake

Gifting said:


> Thank you! I was actually going to reply to your post as well, to consider your opinion, but you beat me to it!
> I'm actually on the fence between the Estron EST and some other IEM I'm interested in, which has a similar price.
> Considering your experience in trying out many different IEMs, is there another IEM in your opinion that is superior (in terms of sound quality/more pleasant sounding)....in the 20-30 dollar range?


This is going to be tough since I am not up on all the latest. I have several unopened IEMs on the shelf, that I need to audition (KBEAR Lark and KS1, KZ DQ6, HZSOUND Heart Mirror, ...), so I am not the best to ask about the current "bang for the buck in the 20-30 dollar range. All I can say is that the Estron EST, sounds really good and is good value for me in that price range.


----------



## Gifting (Jan 3, 2022)

I understand. No worries. Thanks for your opinion. I was thinking of either getting the EST or an Aiwa Prodigy-1. But, I might as well get both, otherwise I will be thinking “what if” afterwards.


----------



## Stingray5funk

Hey first time poster longtime lurker

21 year old bass player coming from doing live sound and a musical family 

I’ve got a pair of CCA 12 balanced iems but I find them quite shrill


I’m wanting to use these for bass guitar iEM for a 5 string

And for music. I’d love flat response but a HP roll off on the low end at about 20 hz would be good 

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Tzennn

Stingray5funk said:


> Hey first time poster longtime lurker
> 
> 21 year old bass player coming from doing live sound and a musical family
> 
> ...


Don't know but bass guitar sounds good with ZEX/NRA


----------



## baskingshark

Stingray5funk said:


> Hey first time poster longtime lurker
> 
> 21 year old bass player coming from doing live sound and a musical family
> 
> ...



Any budget in mind?

Most IEMs don't reach to 20 hz actually. Or even if they do, that frequency is felt rather than heard as a visceral rumble, and in live monitoring, it is rather noisy and most people can't perceive that 20 hz area in live performances.


----------



## JEHL

I finally completed the chain I walways wanted... And everything shown here is already outdated. Isn't it?


----------



## seanwee

baskingshark said:


> Any budget in mind?
> 
> Most IEMs don't reach to 20 hz actually. Or even if they do, that frequency is felt rather than heard as a visceral rumble, and in live monitoring, it is rather noisy and most people can't perceive that 20 hz area in live performances.


Source is also very important. I find that lower end AKM and cirrus logic dacs don't rumble as deeply. 

ESS Sabre dacs, higher end cirrus logic dacs like the cs43198 or the AKM 4497/4499 have well extended rumble.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

JEHL said:


> I finally completed the chain I walways wanted... And everything shown here is already outdated. Isn't it?


It's not outdated if it gives you eargasms.


----------



## Headcasey MD

Can anyone offer ideas as to the best IEMs for classical & acoustic only, $50-$125 or so?

Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

Headcasey MD said:


> Can anyone offer ideas as to the best IEMs for classical & acoustic only, $50-$125 or so?
> 
> Thanks!



Moondrop Aria 2021, or TForce Yuan Li (not the dark soul version which has different tuning). Or HZSound Heart Mirror.


----------



## Tzennn

Headcasey MD said:


> Can anyone offer ideas as to the best IEMs for classical & acoustic only, $50-$125 or so?
> 
> Thanks!


Kz as12, as16, ast, asx i think


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Tzennn said:


> Kz as12, as16, ast, asx i think


Do you own any iems from other brands? Lol. Then again I do have 5 BQEYZ iems...


----------



## PhonoPhi

Tzennn said:


> Kz as12, as16, ast, asx i think


AS16 are my favourable (and wide-nozzle ASX), the enhanced treble often works very well for most commonly treble-gentle classical recordings.
If treble is a concern, then AST can work well, especially with  brighter sources. Opposite to AS16, the AST bass is more prominent.


----------



## Headcasey MD

Thanks baskingshark & Tzennn -

I should have been clearer.  I'm looking for for airy and extended treble with a bit pushed bass (some kind of V, U, or W shape as I listen at medium volume and lower, which fits all recommended except maybe Heart Mirror).  How is the treble on Aria & Yuan Li (monitor)?  Are they perhaps a bit tame?  How is the bass on Heart Mirror?  I'm looking at Kzs.

Thanks!


----------



## JEHL

Headcasey MD said:


> Thanks baskingshark & Tzennn -
> 
> I should have been clearer.  I'm looking for for airy and extended treble with a bit pushed bass (some kind of V, U, or W shape as I listen at medium volume and lower, which fits all recommended except maybe Heart Mirror).  How is the treble on Aria & Yuan Li (monitor)?  Are they perhaps a bit tame?  How is the bass on Heart Mirror?  I'm looking at Kzs.
> 
> Thanks!


Originally I thought I was gonna buy my big brother a CCA CRA until my nephew found some spare wireless IEMs for him. Wonder if that one may be worth looking into even though it goes for like $20.


----------



## Headcasey MD

Yes!  I was already going to get a CCA CRA for working in & outside.  But I'm looking for something nicer with those mids for acoustic, but still somewhat V shaped.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 5, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Do you own any iems from other brands? Lol. Then again I do have 5 BQEYZ iems...


Haha. Well in 50-100$ range it's hard to recommend other iem that can do better job at spamming ba like kz, also all ba always have better layering than some single dd so :/ hard to not recommend kz


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 6, 2022)

Headcasey MD said:


> Thanks baskingshark & Tzennn -
> 
> I should have been clearer.  I'm looking for for airy and extended treble with a bit pushed bass (some kind of V, U, or W shape as I listen at medium volume and lower, which fits all recommended except maybe Heart Mirror).  How is the treble on Aria & Yuan Li (monitor)?  Are they perhaps a bit tame?  How is the bass on Heart Mirror?  I'm looking at Kzs.
> 
> Thanks!


Oh then you can try ZAX, good tuning, good detail, enough treble extension but the bass isn't detail and fast enough, slight incoherence and staging is average. Still a really good kz iem but if you can eq, just buy full ba iem, they're so much better.
Also single dd is really good for casual listening but not layering, separation, detail; they can't beat hybrid or full ba iem. From my memory my kz zsn pro x and zax both beat hz heart mirror in term of detail/ treble extension ... Or it just hasrh and i'm deaf
Edit: almost forgot gk10... They're good aswell but have roll off under 100hz, with vent blocked the bass can be too much


----------



## seanwee

Tzennn said:


> Also single dd is really good for casual listening but not layering, separation, detail; they can't beat hybrid or full ba iem.


There are plenty of single DDs that can outclass multi driver Ba iems. Maybe not at the budget price point but an iem simply being multi BA doesn't automatically give it a win vs a single DD iem, don't fall into the more drivers =  better trap.


----------



## Tzennn

seanwee said:


> There are plenty of single DDs that can outclass multi driver Ba iems. Maybe not at the budget price point but an iem simply being multi BA doesn't automatically give it a win vs a single DD iem, don't fall into the more drivers =  better trap.


Well yes it depend but from my experience, only few single dd can actually win againist multi ba/ hybrid at the same price ... Atleast at layering/treble extension


----------



## seanwee

Tzennn said:


> Well yes it depend but from my experience, only few single dd can actually win againist multi ba/ hybrid at the same price ... *Atleast at layering/treble extension*


That was true until the CCA CRA and its dirt cheap too. It extends better than my FDX1 in fact.


----------



## Tzennn

seanwee said:


> That was true until the CCA CRA and its dirt cheap too. It extends better than my FDX1 in fact.


That unexpected from an iem that cost 10$.
Hmm maybe because my source aren't powerful enough to drive these DD ...


----------



## baskingshark

Headcasey MD said:


> Thanks baskingshark & Tzennn -
> 
> I should have been clearer.  I'm looking for for airy and extended treble with a bit pushed bass (some kind of V, U, or W shape as I listen at medium volume and lower, which fits all recommended except maybe Heart Mirror).  How is the treble on Aria & Yuan Li (monitor)?  Are they perhaps a bit tame?  How is the bass on Heart Mirror?  I'm looking at Kzs.
> 
> Thanks!



Heart Mirror's bass is linearly neutral from midbass to subbass. Amping increases the bass extension a bit, but this set is not for bassheads. It goes for quality > quantity for bass.

The treble extension on the Aria and Yuan Li are moderate, but not the best, they are not treblehead IEMs for sure.


Hmm, maybe for an extended treble with air and a bit of bass, u can check out the TRI Starsea. This set has 4 tuning options from neutral to U shaped. On the "amazing bass" switch, the sound is a bit U shaped with quite a lot of air and treble still. Trebleheads should like it. This set is very technical and has good soundstage, imaging, instrument separation and details.


----------



## emer08

seanwee said:


> That was true until the CCA CRA and its dirt cheap too. It extends better than my FDX1 in fact.


What cable and tips do you use for cra? All stock?


----------



## seanwee

Tzennn said:


> That unexpected from an iem that cost 10$.
> Hmm maybe because my source aren't powerful enough to drive these DD ...


The CRAs are very easy to drive and they don't seem to scale with better sources.

Btw, just because the CRAs extend better than my FDX1 doesn't mean that they are better across the range. The FDX1 has much better tuned mids and lower treble. Bass wise the CRAs have a fun focused bass while the FDX1 is more neutral bassy for allowing it to stay clearer on bassy tracks.



emer08 said:


> What cable and tips do you use for cra? All stock?


All stock

I tried a better cable with the CRA but that only accentuated its 5khz peak


----------



## dimazbaik

New contender coming up, it is moondrop leá


----------



## baskingshark

dimazbaik said:


> New contender coming up, it is moondrop leá



Tripowin Lea u mean.


----------



## Tzennn

baskingshark said:


> Tripowin Lea u mean.


Not sure why he's not public yet but ...


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Jan 6, 2022)

The shark got me into DD's because they make your ears look like breasts. At least his do. 

God bless his ears. I fart on BA's. Don't wear them around me.


----------



## Headcasey MD

Baskingshark:  TRI Starsea looks about perfect!  The comments at Ali say that they have been on sale for $80, so I will have to wait them out ...

Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

Headcasey MD said:


> Baskingshark:  TRI Starsea looks about perfect!  The comments at Ali say that they have been on sale for $80, so I will have to wait them out ...
> 
> Thanks!



The "amazing bass" switch setting on the TRI Starsea is the bassiest config on this set, but even so, it isn't a basshead signature (contrary to the naming convention). It is a bass just north of neutral though.


----------



## dimazbaik

I am hyped about it moondrop  tripowin leá

Since l loved analytical, monitoring, harmanish IEM 

IF someone reviewing her here, or she on ali.. I would buy


----------



## Tzennn

dimazbaik said:


> I am hyped about it moondrop  tripowin leá
> 
> Since l loved analytical, monitoring, harmanish IEM
> 
> IF someone reviewing her here, or she on ali.. I would buy


Maybe just copy the whole KATO review and call it a day


----------



## JEHL

dimazbaik said:


> I am hyped about it moondrop  tripowin leá
> 
> Since l loved analytical, monitoring, harmanish IEM
> 
> IF someone reviewing her here, or she on ali.. I would buy


If you want actual Harman it looks like it may be shoutier and darker than Aria.


----------



## dimazbaik

JEHL said:


> If you want actual Harman it looks like it may be shoutier and darker than Aria.


I am ok with that, slightly bass would be good


----------



## GibranR.

Hello can someone recommend me a pair of IEMs with good isolation and comfort that it's price is close to $60usd and can be purchased on amazon. I listen to rock and metal mostly, about the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. I'd really appreciate it if you do so.


----------



## Headcasey MD (Jan 12, 2022)

Might consider these:

https://www.amazon.com/Tripowin-Driver-Earphone-Housing-Detachable/dp/B08NPRC2G5

Also:

https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Tripowin-Graphene-Detachable-Audiophile/dp/B09LCLH546 

I believe these were tuned by "Bad Guy Good Audio"


----------



## Tzennn

GibranR. said:


> Hello can someone recommend me a pair of IEMs with good isolation and comfort that it's price is close to $60usd and can be purchased on amazon. I listen to rock and metal mostly, about the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. I'd really appreciate it if you do so.


Tripowin Mele, DQ6 (might have fit issue), Tin T3 plus, KZ ZEX (might not have the safest tuning), senfee Dee Tee 6 (might have fit issue)


----------



## dimazbaik

GibranR. said:


> Hello can someone recommend me a pair of IEMs with good isolation and comfort that it's price is close to $60usd and can be purchased on amazon. I listen to rock and metal mostly, about the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. I'd really appreciate it if you do so.


Dq6 x hbb are coming up, also with tripowin olina, or the old one  tripowin mele.  While you wait why not cca CRA? Good enough till other coming up on market


----------



## GibranR.

Thanks for all your suggestions guys, also @dimazbaik i cannot find any info about "tripowin olina" can you give me a link to read about it?


----------



## Dustry

So, *Sen'f'er DT'9 *has arrived and I have first impressions for you people. As an opening note, DT'6 is my all time favourite and therefore bar for comparison.

DT'9 is a hybrid DD + Knowles BA IEMs with MMCX connection, at the moment you can get it from Ali at around 20 USD.





IEMs: look solid and expensive although will naturally be a fingerprint magnet given gloss metallic surface. They feel tangible but not heavy or bulky. Very comfortable. 4/5
Packaging: while overall modest, it includes a surprisingly good cable, although with fairly small V-fork so hope you don't have huge chin! 3.5/5
Sound: I have not seen the frequency response graph for this but I feel this is what should be called a W-signature. It has good extensions on both ends (although more at the top) and very forward mids, more than in your average "neutral" IEMs (think DT'6). Clarity, especially in mids are like nothing else, in some songs I have heard back vocals or third guitar for the first time! Subbas extension is good and tight but not the deepest in the world just slight pleasant rumble especially from electronic bass. Highs are extremely clear, natural with minimal harshness even at high volumes - not sure if it is Sen'f'er's skillful tuning or Knowles BA is actually that good. Several words about soundstage  -DT'6 was particularly legendary with its big and holographic soundstage which sounded like you stand 5-10 meters from the stage in a mid-sized venue. DT'9 is about you standing in front of a stage in a small room, I guess this is what is called "intimate". Instrument placement is still good, layering and separation is still outstanding and there is a decent sense of three dimensions but it is just that - intimate. 4.5/5
Tips: I first tried them with Rock Zircon M eartips which (for my ear anatomy) achieve total seal and in that set-up bass is to big and too boomy bleeding into mids. With something that provides good but not absolute seal (some Spinfit for me) it properly shines with good soundstage, analytical level of details with just enough sparkle and punch to make it fun.
So DT'9 replaces DT'6 as my daily IEM, for now, as it has next level of clarify and detail while being same or only marginally worse on other aspects (subbass, soundstage).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hello guys! Happy new year to all audio lovers!

2022 will be quite intense...since im on 2 forum now, headfi and Tellement nomade but i will sure update and sharpen this Best IEM list. This is my priority.

Count on me to never follow any hypes, clans thinking or make any sugar coated audio reviews.

Lately ive reviews these IEM:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tri-meteor.25510/reviews#review-27697

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tin-hifi-t3-plus.25560/reviews#review-27654

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/bqeyz-autumn.25555/reviews#review-27652

Ive done video review of Tinhifi P1plus which is INSANELY good planar IEM imo

I have on hands Final A3000-A4000, Kotori Dauntless, FIIO JD3 JH3....

Im very intrigue by the TRIPOWIN LEA (like lotta you it seem)


----------



## dimazbaik (Jan 14, 2022)

GibranR. said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions guys, also @dimazbaik i cannot find any info about "tripowin olina" can you give me a link to read about it?


It's still waiting for launch, for progress you could join hbb / bad guy good audio discord


----------



## tendou

Dustry said:


> So, *Sen'f'er DT'9 *has arrived and I have first impressions for you people. As an opening note, DT'6 is my all time favourite and therefore bar for comparison.
> 
> DT'9 is a hybrid DD + Knowles BA IEMs with MMCX connection, at the moment you can get it from Ali at around 20 USD.
> 
> ...


have you heard of kc2? and if yes how do you compare dt9 and kc2 mids and vocal?


----------



## Dustry

tendou said:


> have you heard of kc2? and if yes how do you compare dt9 and kc2 mids and vocal?


I have not had experience with KC2 sorry!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tendou said:


> have you heard of kc2? and if yes how do you compare dt9 and kc2 mids and vocal?


KC2 sound more natural and cohesive....but i have the old DT9....seem like they change nozzle filter and add some tuning stuffs too.


----------



## IEManiac

So I've been out of it for nine months. My last acquisitions were the Heart Mirror which I adore and the Tripo TC01 which I do not. Now that you know my tastes. What do you recommend for under $50 that's come out in the last six months?


----------



## Tzennn

IEManiac said:


> So I've been out of it for nine months. My last acquisitions were the Heart Mirror which I adore and the Tripo TC01 which I do not. Now that you know my tastes. What do you recommend for under $50 that's come out in the last six months?


CCA CRA - Potential HM beater ?


----------



## Tzennn

Dustry said:


> So, *Sen'f'er DT'9 *has arrived and I have first impressions for you people. As an opening note, DT'6 is my all time favourite and therefore bar for comparison.
> 
> DT'9 is a hybrid DD + Knowles BA IEMs with MMCX connection, at the moment you can get it from Ali at around 20 USD.
> 
> ...


Can you compare both of them, i have DT 9 coming but kinda want to hear the legendary Dee Tee 6 aswell


----------



## Tzennn

Tzennn said:


> My DT9 just arrived:
> 
> 
> *The good: *
> ...


Here some brief impression about sen fer dt9


----------



## Dustry (Jan 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Can you compare both of them, i have DT 9 coming but kinda want to hear the legendary Dee Tee 6 aswell


I see you have DT 9, so I would describe DT Six as slightly less detailed and slightly darker but much bigger soundstage and zero sibilance (I guess because BA covers mid range while highs are being dealt with by piezoelectric driver)


----------



## Stingray5funk

I should mentioned that I’m not a bass head wanting super sub bass 
I’d actually love a flat response headphone

I have the CCA C12 right now but it feels a lot is missing


----------



## Johnny2R

Not sure whether this is the right place to ask this, but here goes anyway... I believe it was on this thread that I first found about the Blon BL-03s which I purchased and absolutely loved. I subsequently also read here about the Tin Hi-Fi T2 Plus, which I also purchased and now like even more than the Blons. Now, having been struck by the convenience of True Wireless earbuds with a pair of T Elf 2's (less than £10 from Aliexpress), I'm wondering whether there are any TWS earbuds out there which are similar sonic bargains to the Blons and the Tins, which there is a buzz about in the way there were with these wired IEMs? Preferably something coming under $50/£50. Also, if ANC is possible, without diminishing the sound quality, that would be handy too, although obviously I'd expect to pay more.


----------



## r31ya

Johnny2R said:


> Not sure whether this is the right place to ask this, but here goes anyway... I believe it was on this thread that I first found about the Blon BL-03s which I purchased and absolutely loved. I subsequently also read here about the Tin Hi-Fi T2 Plus, which I also purchased and now like even more than the Blons. Now, having been struck by the convenience of True Wireless earbuds with a pair of T Elf 2's (less than £10 from Aliexpress), I'm wondering whether there are any TWS earbuds out there which are similar sonic bargains to the Blons and the Tins, which there is a buzz about in the way there were with these wired IEMs? Preferably something coming under $50/£50. Also, if ANC is possible, without diminishing the sound quality, that would be handy too, although obviously I'd expect to pay more.



Good sounding TWS with ANC at that price point? maybe Moondrop NekoCake?
Don't expect much, but apparently its decent enough.


----------



## Johnny2R

As I mentioned, prepared to pay more for ANC. But decent sound quality for a TWS is main priority.


----------



## musikverein

baskingshark said:


> Moondrop Aria 2021, or TForce Yuan Li (not the dark soul version which has different tuning). Or HZSound Heart Mirror.


Or, even better in value a n d sound terms, the new kid in Classical town:
CCA CRA 
20 plus 20$ for the upgrade cable = 40$
Get the Fiio V Tips and drive them with a really good source like the new Cayin RU6. 
Outstanding!


----------



## Echalon

Johnny2R said:


> Not sure whether this is the right place to ask this, but here goes anyway... I believe it was on this thread that I first found about the Blon BL-03s which I purchased and absolutely loved. I subsequently also read here about the Tin Hi-Fi T2 Plus, which I also purchased and now like even more than the Blons. Now, having been struck by the convenience of True Wireless earbuds with a pair of T Elf 2's (less than £10 from Aliexpress), I'm wondering whether there are any TWS earbuds out there which are similar sonic bargains to the Blons and the Tins, which there is a buzz about in the way there were with these wired IEMs? Preferably something coming under $50/£50. Also, if ANC is possible, without diminishing the sound quality, that would be handy too, although obviously I'd expect to pay more.


A Bluetooth adaptor like the Fiio BTR3K or KZ AZ09Pro will let you use regular iems with Bluetooth. Not quite as compact as an all-in-one solution, but probably the best value for money at the moment. I have ~15 TWS sets and nothing matches real iem quality for much under $100. That said, plenty sound good at that price (Earfun Free Pro, Anker Soundcore P2, etc), just not as good as decent iems.


----------



## baskingshark

Johnny2R said:


> Not sure whether this is the right place to ask this, but here goes anyway... I believe it was on this thread that I first found about the Blon BL-03s which I purchased and absolutely loved. I subsequently also read here about the Tin Hi-Fi T2 Plus, which I also purchased and now like even more than the Blons. Now, having been struck by the convenience of True Wireless earbuds with a pair of T Elf 2's (less than £10 from Aliexpress), I'm wondering whether there are any TWS earbuds out there which are similar sonic bargains to the Blons and the Tins, which there is a buzz about in the way there were with these wired IEMs? Preferably something coming under $50/£50. Also, if ANC is possible, without diminishing the sound quality, that would be handy too, although obviously I'd expect to pay more.



Would suggest you use a BT adapter like @Echalon said. Even something cheap like the TRN BT20S, BT20S Pro. They allow one to reuse a favourite IEM and just plug it onto the BT adapter, so you preserve the sound signature you are familiar with.

Some of these are more expensive eg iBasso CF01. Some come with charging case, some are even waterproof for exercise.

Compared to a wired connection for the same IEM, there is perhaps some loss of dynamics and subbass/higher treble roll off, but you trade off convenience for wired connections, so YMMV.


But if you were to get a pure TWS set, consider the TRN T300. It has a similar graph to the BLON BL-05s. Good timbre, comes with charging case, and has less midbass than the BL-03. Tonally good, but technicalities wise, cannot compare with wired IEMs, as expected.



r31ya said:


> Good sounding TWS with ANC at that price point? maybe Moondrop NekoCake?
> Don't expect much, but apparently its decent enough.



Nekocake is meh IMHO. I would give it a 5 - 6/10 at best. The technicalities are subpar and the ANC/passive isolation is quite bad, letting in wind noise. It hisses like a snake too.

The stock tuning is quite muddy and bass bleeds a lot, I guess they wanna boost the bass to overcome outside noises on the go, fair enough.

Thankfully there is an app to change the sound profile. You cannot EQ the Nekocake, but there is a preset setting called Moondrop Classic, that setting does change it back to the usual Moondrop VSDF graph and is familiar to Moondrop fans, ah that setting saves the Nekocake.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Echalon said:


> A Bluetooth adaptor like the Fiio BTR3K or KZ AZ09Pro will let you use regular iems with Bluetooth. Not quite as compact as an all-in-one solution, but probably the best value for money at the moment. I have ~15 TWS sets and nothing matches real iem quality for much under $100. That said, plenty sound good at that price (Earfun Free Pro, Anker Soundcore P2, etc), just not as good as decent iems.


Do you have to take the adaptor off the IEM every time they need to be charged? Or can they somehow be charged with the IEM on?


----------



## SiggyFraud

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Do you have to take the adaptor off the IEM every time they need to be charged? Or can they somehow be charged with the IEM on?


You can keep them connected all the time and use the charging case like a carrying case for both the IEMs and the adapters. This is the case with TRN BT20S Pro.


----------



## baskingshark

Johnny2R said:


> Not sure whether this is the right place to ask this, but here goes anyway... I believe it was on this thread that I first found about the Blon BL-03s which I purchased and absolutely loved. I subsequently also read here about the Tin Hi-Fi T2 Plus, which I also purchased and now like even more than the Blons. Now, having been struck by the convenience of True Wireless earbuds with a pair of T Elf 2's (less than £10 from Aliexpress), I'm wondering whether there are any TWS earbuds out there which are similar sonic bargains to the Blons and the Tins, which there is a buzz about in the way there were with these wired IEMs? Preferably something coming under $50/£50. Also, if ANC is possible, without diminishing the sound quality, that would be handy too, although obviously I'd expect to pay more.



I forgot to add, these wireless stuff may get obsolete sooner or later, due to new bluetooth codecs. Or their battery dies, which happens after repeated charges.

So in a way, the BT adapters described above can let one reuse your favourite IEM, whereas those TWS ones, most may not be able to get their batteries replaced and end up in a landfill.

Between TWS and BT adapters, at the budget segment, generally the BT adapter types still have better sonic fidelity.


----------



## r31ya

Or you could do thing the way i do it, just get BTR5/Q5K/UP5.
Your iem will function as normal, just now you have bluetooth dac/amp to make it not directly connected to your phone.
Not to mention the dac/amp will also function as "soundcards" for your pc/laptop if needed, so yeah.


----------



## deadmanssanctum

I feel like the Sivga SV005 and SV007 (the only ones I have) are a great taste of hifi sound at a 50$~ used market price. I find them very appealing overall while also being at the price that taking them outside or something isn't a big problem.


----------



## Arjey

Is the bag that comes with Blon 03 always linen (or whatever) now, or is there still a chance to get the velvet/velour baggy? 😀


----------



## 4ceratops

Arjey said:


> Is the bag that comes with Blon 03 always linen (or whatever) now, or is there still a chance to get the velvet/velour baggy? 😀


Every tenth is made of real silk with gold embroidery. 😁


----------



## Arjey

4ceratops said:


> Every tenth is made of real silk with gold embroidery. 😁


😱 Ig I better buy 10 of them asap


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

SiggyFraud said:


> You can keep them connected all the time and use the charging case like a carrying case for both the IEMs and the adapters. This is the case with TRN BT20S Pro.


Thanks! Any suggestions other than the TRNs?


----------



## r31ya

Trn bt20s pro
Kz az09 pro
Fiio utws5


----------



## SiggyFraud

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Thanks! Any suggestions other than the TRNs?


NiceHCK HB2, although I've no experience with it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If a huge soundstage, amazing clarity, outstanding detail, and all at an entry-level towards midrange bracket are your things, then DUNU has something really nifty in store for you with their Falcon Pro IEMS! 

Those get to replace all of the previous Dunu models that I heard in what I consider to be the most ergonomic IEM they released to date, still with that detailed, dynamic and punchy sound that Dunu shared with their previous IEMs! 

Don't worry, I didn't let them slide, so I took the time to compare the Dunu PRO with much of the heated competition around the price point, so if you're looking for a high quality IEM, I hope my full written review is fun to dig in! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/dunu-falcon-pro-prime-performer-music-reformer.html


----------



## Arjey

Dobrescu George said:


> If a huge soundstage, amazing clarity, outstanding detail, and all at an entry-level towards midrange bracket are your things, then DUNU has something really nifty in store for you with their Falcon Pro IEMS!
> 
> Those get to replace all of the previous Dunu models that I heard in what I consider to be the most ergonomic IEM they released to date, still with that detailed, dynamic and punchy sound that Dunu shared with their previous IEMs!
> 
> ...


Nice review. Ur "entry-level towards midrange bracket" is more than all my audio equipment put together  and I consider myself well into the "midrange" 😹


----------



## Dobrescu George

Arjey said:


> Nice review. Ur "entry-level towards midrange bracket" is more than all my audio equipment put together  and I consider myself well into the "midrange" 😹



Woah, sorry for your pocket, this is the baseline when you enter Head-Fi...  

I think that most consider entry-level everything below 100 USD, then midrange between 100 USD and about 500 USD, after which you get to high-end where the diminishing returns effect kick in big time. The more closer you get to 100 USD, the better it sounds for the money, both ways


----------



## deadmanssanctum

> midrange between 100 USD and about 500 USD


I agree with this sentiment but understand that this can be totally subjective. I would say that what's commonly held as entry level, midrange and high end are in the range said above.


----------



## Barndoor

Very subjective. Some sub $100 Chi-Fi has significantly surpassed what would be deemed as midfi IEMs (based on price) from a few years back.


----------



## r31ya

Thanks to chifi the expectation within the price range have gone up significantly.


----------



## Arjey

Dobrescu George said:


> think that most consider entry-level everything below 100 USD, then midrange between 100 USD and about 500 USD, after which you get to high-end where the diminishing returns effect kick in big time


I get that, everything is subjective. And ones opinion on those categories likely depends highly on ones home currency. $500 is a rediculous amount to spend on a single item for me, cus that's pretty much the official (it's actually 2 times lower ) average monthly pay in my country. And I then there are Stax headphone for more than I'd make in a year 🤤
I was pretty much considered insane by my classmates at university for buying IEMs that cost more than $10 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
So basically, I only get stuff that has been successfully approved by the hype train and stood the test of time (Blon 03 (mod ), KZ DQ6 (mod ), finally found the courage to spend $37 (that's the most I've given for an iem so far) to get a Heart Mirror on the past winter sales, and u've guessed it, gonna mod it) . I squeeze as much as I can from every penny. I'm pretty sure that a few years ago, I had the ultimate budget combo of phone/DAP+iem possible (MiA1+attenuation adapter - best phone audio for price (no DAC, but powerful amp, even too powerful)/Zishan Z3 mod (AK4490 DAC+OP275+OPA1622 OP AMP) + MH755 for casual listening/Blon 03 (clarity mod) for home listening and all that for below $150 😎).
Lol, idk why I'm even writing all this. Just wanted to brag about how good quality/price I had at the time, a lot of which was gained by doing mods 😹


----------



## rayliam80

Arjey said:


> I get that, everything is subjective. And ones opinion on those categories likely depends highly on ones home currency. $500 is a rediculous amount to spend on a single item for me, cus that's pretty much the official (it's actually 2 times lower ) average monthly pay in my country. And I then there are Stax headphone for more than I'd make in a year 🤤
> I was pretty much considered insane by my classmates at university for buying IEMs that cost more than $10 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> So basically, I only get stuff that has been successfully approved by the hype train and stood the test of time (Blon 03 (mod ), KZ DQ6 (mod ), finally found the courage to spend $37 (that's the most I've given for an iem so far) to get a Heart Mirror on the past winter sales, and u've guessed it, gonna mod it) . I squeeze as much as I can from every penny. I'm pretty sure that a few years ago, I had the ultimate budget combo of phone/DAP+iem possible (MiA1+attenuation adapter - best phone audio for price (no DAC, but powerful amp, even too powerful)/Zishan Z3 mod (AK4490 DAC+OP275+OPA1622 OP AMP) + MH755 for casual listening/Blon 03 (clarity mod) for home listening and all that for below $150 😎).
> Lol, idk why I'm even writing all this. Just wanted to brag about how good quality/price I had at the time, a lot of which was gained by doing mods 😹


I've been called insane more than once for spending more than $20 USD on a pair of wired IEMs/Earphones here in America.

And I always get the "go Bluetooth bro" type speeches.


----------



## Barndoor

I no longer tell people what my Noble Kaiser Encore are or how much they cost, they will never understand. I consider them well worth the money for the joy I have got from them over the last 5 years and continue to get from them.
I generally dwell in the budget end of the market, but have been fortunate enough to make the odd bigger purchase from time to time.
I have built up a small collection of Chi-fi gear over the last few years and really enjoy using them. Just yesterday I was thoroughly absorbed listening to the $5 Vido earbud whilst the Noble was sitting on the desk unused. It really does make me question my sanity sometimes.


----------



## seanwee (Jan 21, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> I no longer tell people what my Noble Kaiser Encore are or how much they cost, they will never understand. I consider them well worth the money for the joy I have got from them over the last 5 years and continue to get from them.
> I generally dwell in the budget end of the market, but have been fortunate enough to make the odd bigger purchase from time to time.
> I have built up a small collection of Chi-fi gear over the last few years and really enjoy using them. Just yesterday I was thoroughly absorbed listening to the $5 Vido earbud whilst the Noble was sitting on the desk unused. It really does make me question my sanity sometimes.


I've heard the OG Kaiser next to mid-fi and high end iems nowadays and it does not compare favourably at all. Its still one of the reasons I'm reluctant to get a kilobuck iem. The IER-M9 was an exception as i got it for $500 ish from a friend but even then i still dwell on whether it was a good purchase.

Bang for buck purchases give more lasting satisfation imo. When you spend a lot you expect the best from it and when it gets beaten down by newer iems it really stings.


----------



## Barndoor

I'd be very worried if high-end gear hadn't moved on the last 5 or so years. 
I went to a headphone event in London back then and listened to a lot of gear at the time. The Noble was the one that I instantly connected with and I still do to this day. I've not listened to any mid-fi or high end iems since then.


----------



## guitarizt

So I've been going down the rabbit hole of iem's for the first time. Started with Galaxy Buds+, Live, and Pros. Then onto timeless, mele, lea, kz crn and arias. Also a btr5 and some cables.

After spending some time with the timeless, it's really finicky. Needs the btr5. Sound meh with my utws3's. In hindsight I should have gotten the qudelix, but the btr5 still sounds good. The analytical quality of the timeless is crazy good, but the tonality isn't quite what I want.

The lea blew me away. I wasn't going to get it until ceeluh7 said he liked them, so I ordered them with the mele's. They take eq very well, are much more forgiving than the timeless, and man they get close to the timeless for me for a fraction of the price ($26).

Last to come in were the arias. I knew right away this was more the tonality I was going for. I can see some things not being rated as highly as others, but these are incredible and must buys for 70. They're the only iem I have so far where I eq them differently than my others. I'm not even tempted to try a higher tier like the blessing 2's or variations.

I def need more time with these, but right now my favs in order of most fav to least are: aria, lea, timeless, galaxy bud pros. It's just funny when you look at the prices of each of them.


----------



## zenki

Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM? 
with link if possible.


----------



## 4ceratops

zenki said:


> Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM?
> with link if possible.


I recommend for a great shape and size sufficient even for larger IEMs with a thicker cable.  It does not have an articulated mechanism that would wear out over time, and a version without a logo is also available.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40007...er_id=fa82f5030a06481fad95124584851f95&is_c=N


----------



## Arjey

zenki said:


> Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM?
> with link if possible.


Id recommend anything from Iksnail.
Cheap and small for iem with flexible cable - https://a.aliexpress.com/_AMmd55
I have this and am very pleased with the quality. I store my DAP+IEMs in it, everything fits easily - https://a.aliexpress.com/_9hSitD


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Arjey said:


> Id recommend anything from Iksnail.
> Cheap and small for iem with flexible cable - https://a.aliexpress.com/_AMmd55
> I have this and am very pleased with the quality. I store my DAP+IEMs in it, everything fits easily - https://a.aliexpress.com/_9hSitD


Do there products have a chemical smell?


----------



## Arjey

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Do there products have a chemical smell?


I doubt it. At least I don't remember any smell. Maybe there was some slight factory smell at the start, but I don't remember paying attention to that when I got it (was a long time ago). Just sniffed it, and smells more like chocolate than anything chemical (I usually store some candy next to my bed, just in case, and that's where I store my earphones too) 😹


----------



## uffe38

Had to get one of those Iksnail cases, looked so neat


----------



## Arjey

uffe38 said:


> Had to get one of those Iksnail cases, looked so neat


Not really trying to advertise here (no affiliation, etc.) 😅 But they do look and feel very good. Especially when compared to other cases for the same price on Ali. Idk y they aren't more popular, was pleasantly surprised by the quality when I first received my case


----------



## KarmaPhala

zenki said:


> Anyone know a good cheap case for storing IEM?
> with link if possible.


how about this one
US $12.90 | AUDIOSENSE Waterproof
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOJzBQk


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for a warm sounding Chifi IEM with fairly good detail, great comfort, and which is part of the entry-level bracket, the T3 Plus from Tinhifi and Linsoul Audio redefined my expectations from what Chifi IEMs are able to deliver. 

This ain't that shouty, sibilant sound that people usually associate with the Tin series, and T3 Plus actually follows an entirely different signature, which I explore in depth in my full written review, also comparing the new T3 Plus to other IEMs to help you find your next fun dealer~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/tin-t3-plus-iems-chifis-getting-hotter.html


----------



## jagujetas72

*"whew"* was all I could get out after I finally finished the review for these and got them out of my ears. What a roller coaster of an IEM (the FR would probably nod along with that asssesment) 

It's not bad, and some elements are indeed a step in the right direction, trebleheads rejoice! Treble-sensitives, look elsewhere

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kotori-audio-dauntless.25625/review/27785/

@NymPHONOmaniac Finally got something out mate, will try to get some more NBBA rapid-fire impressions when I have the time to spare.


----------



## guitarizt

Just got the whizzer he01. It's on sale on amazon, a bit less than reg price. I am just shocked. I got the t3+ as well, but it's not getting opened until tom. These are insanely good. It's too soon to say, but the more I listen to them, the more I am convinced it's better than the timeless (for me). I'm using them with a btr5 wired to pc, tripowin zonie 16 core spc 2.5mm cable, and I eq'ed them on the pc. The sound great not eq'ed as well. This is the first iem where I've made so many gesture and facial expressions because of the price. It most definitely does a lot of things better than the timeless, and the tonality is just sooooooooo good! I didn't think I could like anything more than the aria and lea at this price range. This is without a doubt the sub $100 killer.


----------



## thug behram

Hi, I am trying to make an IEM purchase and would love some recommendations:

- Looking for V-shaped with good sub-bass extension and impact, as well as upper treble detail and air. For context, fullsize fostex headphones are my fav.
- Comfort is important
- Needs to have a mic cable option 
- I prefer straight down but I can do over ear also
- Will likely aftermarket foam tips

- IEMs I have had in the past are DUNU DN-1000 which were great with comply foamies. I also had KZ ZS6 which I didn't like due to lack of sub-bass and too much treble but the detail was great.

I am thinking of trying KZ ZS10 Pro now, anything else better I should try? Thanks!


----------



## Tzennn

thug behram said:


> Hi, I am trying to make an IEM purchase and would love some recommendations:
> 
> - Looking for V-shaped with good sub-bass extension and impact, as well as upper treble detail and air. For context, fullsize fostex headphones are my fav.
> - Comfort is important
> ...


The ZEX pro kinda fits what you looking for but comfort ... 
CCA CRA, Tanchjim Tanya (not too good with foam) or Dee Tee 6 (haven't try yet)


----------



## zenki

Not zex pro for sure. That thing is treble botched.


----------



## Sebulr

thug behram said:


> Hi, I am trying to make an IEM purchase and would love some recommendations:
> 
> - Looking for V-shaped with good sub-bass extension and impact, as well as upper treble detail and air. For context, fullsize fostex headphones are my fav.
> - Comfort is important
> ...


I really like my Kz zs10 pros and non pros. I recommend them. The fit and comfort is excellent. One thing to look out for though Is disentegrating posts on the connectors, if you swap cables a lot. They seem to be made from acrylic. Hasn't happened to my other kz or kbears with that type of connectors, and they might have changed them, in the two years or so I've had them. My type c  connectors fall off now. Normal 2 pin cables still fit, I've just ordered a new tripowin zonie for mine today😀.

My favourite is the kz ba10. It's fit isn't as nice, but it's build quality is amazing. I got em on sale for £33, but they are hard to find now.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s!

Is *BQEYZ Autumn* paving the way to a new kind of tuning? Here’s my quick impression on their latest gem at the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chinese-asian-brand-iem-info-thread.820747/post-16791044


 Courtesy of Marvel Comics
Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## SHOOTINGTECHIE

thug behram said:


> Hi, I am trying to make an IEM purchase and would love some recommendations:
> 
> - Looking for V-shaped with good sub-bass extension and impact, as well as upper treble detail and air. For context, fullsize fostex headphones are my fav.
> - Comfort is important
> ...


E1000c i think is a great option too but try to take care of its cable !!!
KZ ZAS maybe would be good too
FD3 is a great option but you will need a cheap mic cable to use with it !!!

I would advise though to buy a cheap mic cable and use it when needed 

Sorry haven't tried ZS 10 pro but others here can chip in 😁

Good luck on finding the iem 😊


----------



## thug behram

SHOOTINGTECHIE said:


> E1000c i think is a great option too but try to take care of its cable !!!
> KZ ZAS maybe would be good too
> FD3 is a great option but you will need a cheap mic cable to use with it !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kratos


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jan 31, 2022)

thug behram said:


> Hi, I am trying to make an IEM purchase and would love some recommendations:
> 
> - Looking for V-shaped with good sub-bass extension and impact, as well as upper treble detail and air. For context, fullsize fostex headphones are my fav.
> - Comfort is important
> ...


As others forumer said you may try Tanja, warm more midbass, or Senf** dee tee6, deep sub bass.
Boot straigh cables and mic.

Better then zs10 pro, bloated bass, are the C12 or nra (more treble hot) boot over ears with mic option.


----------



## Arjey (Jan 31, 2022)

Just checking in to know if anyone has received their Tripowin Lea yet and could share some thoughts 😊

Edit: watched a bunch of reviews on utube and decided I'll pass on these. Doesn't seem like one of those "crazy value for price" things I usually aim for.

P.s. Heart Mirror has arrived at my post office. I'm a lazy cat, so am waiting for a cable (XINHS) to arrive before I go get the HM in order not to make the trip twice, lol. Can't wait, hope it blows my mind


----------



## r31ya (Jan 31, 2022)

Arjey said:


> Just checking in to know if anyone has received their Tripowin Lea yet and could share some thoughts 😊



Bggar review it, some other review but comparing it to Aria and Tin T3+ which is in difference price bracket.
so far it seems to be more neutral Aria, with less bass and more polite treble.

Currently i'm planning either buying gear (eartip and cable) for CRA or get replacement and Lea is on short list.
That being said, due to the news on Bggar Olina, i may choose to wait a bit for reviews and save more money to (possibly) buy it.

Rumor has it, that Bggar manage to found Oxygen driver supplier/seller (or close to it) and manage to get close to recreating Tanjchim Oxygen for $99.


----------



## Tzennn (Jan 31, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Bggar review it, some other review but comparing it to Aria and Tin T3+ which is in difference price bracket.
> so far it seems to be more neutral Aria, with less bass and more polite treble.
> 
> *Currently i'm planning either buying gear (eartip and cable) for CRA or get replacement and Lea is on short list.*
> ...


Buy Dusk
There's a chance that you don't like CRA sharpness, i like Heart Mirror sharpness but not CRA so... Kinda interested in Lea and Olina aswell


----------



## profusion

Tzennn said:


> Buy Dusk
> There's a chance that you don't like CRA sharpness, i like Heart Mirror sharpness but not CRA so... Kinda interested in Lea and Olina aswell



Are CRA so punchy sharp in a negative side?


----------



## Tzennn

profusion said:


> Are CRA so punchy sharp in a negative side?


It's not a con but.. I will compare CRA, DQ6 and Heart Mirror soon


----------



## Jmop

Any measurements for Tripowin Olina yet? Also, I'll throw an upvote for FiiO JD3 though I've only listened to it briefly so far.


----------



## Robius

Jmop said:


> Any measurements for Tripowin Olina yet? Also, I'll throw an upvote for FiiO JD3 though I've only listened to it briefly so far.


Same drivers with O2, just cheaper.

https://hbb.squig.link/?share=Bad_Guy_Target,Tripowin_Olina_6,Tanchjim_02


----------



## profusion

Tzennn said:


> It's not a con but.. I will compare CRA, DQ6 and Heart Mirror soon


I'm waiting....


----------



## PKTK

GibranR. said:


> Hello can someone recommend me a pair of IEMs with good isolation and comfort that it's price is close to $60usd and can be purchased on amazon. I listen to rock and metal mostly, about the songs i listen, most of them are high mid dominant with less bass dominance and have busy sections with blast beats. I'd really appreciate it if you do so.


TFZ NO.3


----------



## Jmop

If there are any reputable members who are located in Singapore and use the website Carousell, send me a PM. I'm in the US and could use some help obtaining an item. I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## guitarizt

Arjey said:


> Just checking in to know if anyone has received their Tripowin Lea yet and could share some thoughts 😊
> 
> Edit: watched a bunch of reviews on utube and decided I'll pass on these. Doesn't seem like one of those "crazy value for price" things I usually aim for.
> 
> P.s. Heart Mirror has arrived at my post office. I'm a lazy cat, so am waiting for a cable (XINHS) to arrive before I go get the HM in order not to make the trip twice, lol. Can't wait, hope it blows my mind


It's a crazy value for the price. I think the tanya is better, but it's also a diff sound signature. If you need tws, then the tanya is out because the cable isn't replaceable.

Right now my go to for tws with utws3 is the whizzer he01, but the lea is second. Aria would be third. The aria > lea, but the two are pretty similar, so factoring in price, the lea is crazy good. I just like a more boring sound when I'm out and about. It's too much having an energetic sound.


----------



## Arjey

Arjey said:


> P.s. Heart Mirror has arrived at my post office. I'm a lazy cat, so am waiting for a cable (XINHS) to arrive before I go get the HM in order not to make the trip twice, lol. Can't wait, hope it blows my mind


Got my HM, spent about a day listening, and.. wow. I'm actually impressed.

I don't consider myself a _basshead_, but I do really love bass. Also I'm a bit treble sensitive (more like I hate sibilance and can get tired quickly from too much higher frequencies, for example EDX was way too peaky for me). So when I first saw the Heart Mirror graph I basically immediately decided to ignore all mentions of the iem, cus it looked like it has no bass and too much treble.. but when I received mine, I was pleasantly surprised. Turns out the highs really aren't fatiguing at all (maybe just a tiny bit, like I'd tune it down 1dB), and the bass is present (I was expecting less bass quality), and the quality is phenomenal. Basically, unlike what I was expecting, these are great straight out of the box! Even considering how much I like bass, and how I'm not a big fan of treble heavy sound sig, this is great.

Having already purchased tuning filters, I obviously had to do the bass vent mod. And it's even better (for my taste). More bass quantity without losing the quality, and that makes it seem like there's comparatively less treble (perfect).

I ended up using the Y4 tuning filters, tho Y3 was already perfectly good enough for a noticable positive impact on bass quantity, for those who like some more slam without bloatedness. Y4 doesn't sound bloated either, but may be a bit too much for some genres, but I like it this way. Tho I gotta say again, even without the bass mod, they sound amazing with good bass impact where needed. I even spent around an hour while stock listening to Hip-Hop and it was totally fine (tho the mod does make it more _hip-hop-ish_ ). If I had the extra funds, I'd probably get another set and use a Y2 filter for listening to music that requires less bass.

Straight out of the box I noticed 2 things:
1) how clear and clean they sound, good soundstage, nice imagining and separation, impressive bass quantity, pleasing tonality;
2) something sounded off (I get this problem a lot somehow 😅).

_About burn in:_ First I spent a few hours focusing on point 1, hoping that point 2 was just my imagination. But after listening for a while, I decided to open up my handy frequency generator and do a sweep. Turns out that below 30Hz the right ear sounds fishy. At 20Hz the right ear sounds very quiet and crackles, and both ears actually don't have much extension below 20Hz.. :/ I was disappointed, thought I got a bad set, but decided to experiment. Just turned on 30Hz, cranked up the volume decently, and left it for 10 min, then moved to 20 Hz for 5m, then to 15Hz for a bit. Then stuck them back into my ears, and.. somehow everything was normal 🤷 extension fixed, right ear sounds normal, crackling gone..

I actually never really believed in burn in, and I don't think there's much point in leaving ur earphones to play pink noise for 100h, but this convinced me that maybe there is a little something to it. I'll probably leave them to play some sweeps and noise for a few hours and leave it at that. Hope those problems were just that, burn in problem, and won't return later on!

In the end I'd just like to say: amazing value for the price! Initial impressions are very good. These really do need a DAC to sound good. The difference between phone and DAP is much more noticable than, say, Blon 03. I'll say these tie with Blon as my new favorite IEMs, after more listening might even surpass them and become number 1 for me. They do win to Blon in many ways (soundstage, imagining, technicalities, instrument separation, etc.), but I've been listening to Blon daily for so long, there's just something about them that makes me feel at home.

And I'd like to thank @Barusu Lamperouge for pointing them out to me, otherwise I probably wouldn't have gotten them.

Stock cable is great btw, but I'll be using a 5n silver plated from XINHS.


----------



## Barndoor

Arjey said:


> Got my HM, spent about a day listening, and.. wow. I'm actually impressed.
> 
> I don't consider myself a _basshead_, but I do really love bass. Also I'm a bit treble sensitive (more like I hate sibilance and can get tired quickly from too much higher frequencies, for example EDX was way too peaky for me). So when I first saw the Heart Mirror graph I basically immediately decided to ignore all mentions of the iem, cus it looked like it has no bass and too much treble.. but when I received mine, I was pleasantly surprised. Turns out the highs really aren't fatiguing at all (maybe just a tiny bit, like I'd tune it down 1dB), and the bass is present (I was expecting less bass quality), and the quality is phenomenal. Basically, unlike what I was expecting, these are great straight out of the box! Even considering how much I like bass, and how I'm not a big fan of treble heavy sound sig, this is great.
> 
> ...


I was similar to you, resisted the HM for a while as not my preferred tuning, but glad I caved in and got them.
Do you have any links to discussion on filters and where you got them. Sounds like something I need to try.


----------



## Tzennn

Arjey said:


> Got my HM, spent about a day listening, and.. wow. I'm actually impressed.
> 
> I don't consider myself a _basshead_, but I do really love bass. Also I'm a bit treble sensitive (more like I hate sibilance and can get tired quickly from too much higher frequencies, for example EDX was way too peaky for me). So when I first saw the Heart Mirror graph I basically immediately decided to ignore all mentions of the iem, cus it looked like it has no bass and too much treble.. but when I received mine, I was pleasantly surprised. Turns out the highs really aren't fatiguing at all (maybe just a tiny bit, like I'd tune it down 1dB), and the bass is present (I was expecting less bass quality), and the quality is phenomenal. Basically, unlike what I was expecting, these are great straight out of the box! Even considering how much I like bass, and how I'm not a big fan of treble heavy sound sig, this is great.
> 
> ...


Welcome to HM cult my man, maybe lack of 3k peak make vocal more rounded, some cymbal sound hidden somehow, just my thought when i look at your signature tho.


----------



## Arjey

Barndoor said:


> Do you have any links to discussion on filters and where you got them. Sounds like something I need to try.


https://m.facebook.com/notes/chifi-...-mirror-enjoyment-tricksmods/150723727104965/

https://a.aliexpress.com/_ASyO2l
The filters are a bit expensive, but there are a lot of them and they might come in handy for other mods in the future. I'm pretty sure someone else shared a different link on different filters some time ago, but these are the ones I got (ordered them even before I ordered HM 😂)


----------



## Arjey

Tzennn said:


> Welcome to HM cult my man, maybe lack of 3k peak make vocal more rounded, some cymbal sound hidden somehow, just my thought when i look at your signature tho.


Yeah, when 2 and 5k are high-ish I seem to prefer a bit of a dip at 3-4k. When I still had Sony MH755 I remember I liked to EQ ≈3.5k down a bit and boost 8k a bit. HM graphs show it to be really flat around there, sounds great


----------



## freelancr

Hey guys, just a quick budget recommendation: the QKZ ZXD for around $16.50.

Pleasant V-shape with bloated but not overwhelming bass, but hey for the price very well tuned.





The CRA is still the champion in this price range and it will be for a long time I’d predict.





Sound demo


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 6, 2022)

*I'm sorry CRA, i still like my Heart Mirror better*
*CCA CRA** - Budget Audiophile Dream*​*There are 12 reviews on CCA CRA if you really want to see a full review, here just a quick review about them and comparison*
*Mod:* so after 3 days wasting time, settle with triple stack: Steel mesh -- Stock filter -- Metal filter as it tame mid and make bass more pronouced. Another good mod is filterless + 2 high density foam but mid kinda have a hole so...
*Setup:* TRN T2 + Kz white small tips something i don't know + Dac CX31993
*Reason to buy CRA:*
- Cheap
- "Audiophile" tuning
- Bass: fast, clean with good subbass extension
- Mid sounds very very natural, no coloration
- Vocal: both male and female sounds good, better with female vocal
- Treble is sharp and have a very nice extension
- Timbre: Sharp but not metallic
- Detail is on par with my Heart Mirror, really crazy for the price
*Reason not to buy CRA:*
- Picky
- Bass sounds flat with stock, feels like Kato bass, even with mod they still lack body, lack slam in bass guitar
- Even the vocal is good,* it have a weird whisper sometimes*
- 5k hits hard with poor recording track.
- *Sharp but lean toward negative side, it feels like scratching the dish that quite uncomfortable, i have spine-chilling sometimes*
Soundstage is avarage, imaging lack height and depth with good width just like every iem
*Comparison:*
- Vs DQ6 (OFC cable + Y4 filter)

Sub bassMid bassMidVocalTrebleMacroMicroTimbreSibilanceCRA+-++=+++-=DQ6-+=+-=-=-

*Even the CRA win DQ6 in most cases, i still recommend DQ6 if you like rock - metal.* Overall tuning of DQ6 is more fun compare to CRA. Bass sounds slower and lack some subbass to make trully good, even though it's still better than CRA bass as it have more slam and better timbre. CRA mid is better than DQ6 but the vocal of DQ6 sounds better because it don't have weird 10k-12k peak that make me pay attention. Treble of CRA is mile ahead DQ6 no contest here really. DQ6 have 8k peak that slightly more annoying than 5k/10-12k peak of CRA so i gave CRA a better score here.
- Vs Heart Mirror (Taped)
*There is no iem in sub 100$ can beat that uniqueness of HM, tonal-correct / realistic is the reason why we love HM so much!*

Sub bassMid bassMidVocalTrebleMacroMicroTimbreSibilanceCRA=-++=+==--HM==+++=+===
*Basically CRA is a daily driver version of Heart Mirror. *Bass on both iem felt similar but taped HM have more punch. Again, CRA mid feels good but the vocal isn't. HM's vocal sounds more natural, female vocal is whispy and realistic. CRA have better treble extension than HM but roll off treble of HM make it more real, still give a point to CRA tho. 5k peak on HM seems lower than CRA but they still there and it sometimes jump out, not much but still there.

*Overall: *CRA is one of the best iem under 50$ that do nothing wrong and nothing too spectacular (sad but true lol). A very good choice for someone new or just want a good daily drive. As for someone who own many iem already, HM or DQ6 might be better to add to your inventory.
By the way there is a "knot"? to put widebore tips on, kinda nice tho
Edit: depend on your taste, that whisper feeling can be good or not, for me i like natural vocal / no sasturation in vocal so i don't like that.


----------



## Arjey

Tzennn said:


> *I'm sorry CRA, i still like my Heart Mirror better*
> *CCA CRA** - Budget Audiophile Dream*​*There are 12 reviews on CCA CRA if you really want to see a full review, here just a quick review about them and comparison*
> *Mod:* so after 3 days wasting time, settle with triple stack: Steel mesh -- Stock filter -- Metal filter as it tame mid and make bass more pronouced. Another good mod is filterless + 2 high density foam but mid kinda have a hole so...
> *Setup:* TRN T2 + Kz white small tips something i don't know + Dac CX31993
> ...


DQ6 are a fun pair of iems, I like them. But I rarely use them, cus I couldn't find any good tips :/ ended up just using KZ Starline (not inverted), but they fall out of my ears all the time :| for some reason I was expecting them to fit great, alas, my ears decided otherwise


----------



## Dustry

I agree with previous posts that KZ DQ6 is a fun IEM





I'd say, DQ6 is a new Rock Zircon - if someone asks you to recommend a pair of their first ever good budget chi-fi IEMs, I can see DQ6 being a stock recommendation - it is really the best possible earphones for beginners - no monster bass, no shrilling highs, no weird "acquired-taste" tuning... It is just a very good slightly V-shaped sound with no obvious flaws. Yes it is not audiophile level of clarity etc. but it is still well above your average. Bass is not super deep but still quite respectable and meaty. Mids are decent although pushed back a bit. Highs are in perfect harmony with the rest even if rolled off a bit.

It is probably not 100% good at anything but it is 90% good at everything.


----------



## Nimweth

I have recently contributed to the following feature which lists the best 8 IEMs under $100.You can find it here:
https://audiosolace.com/best-iems-under-100/


----------



## r31ya

Dustry said:


> I agree with previous posts that KZ DQ6 is a fun IEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had ZEX Pro didn't have that Treble problem, 
I would've prefer ZEX Pro way more.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, i decide to be open minded and give a try to KZ ZEX PRO CRN CRIN CRINNACLE WTV
And man, it ain't bad! Perhpas my fav KZ yet, for long listening sessions. Timbre isnt unrealistic this time!
One more review to pile up here. To sum up, its great sound value and a better introduction to harman target than Moondrop SSP-SSR. The 8khz peak isnt as agressive as it seem to.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kn...inacle-crn-zex-pro.25580/reviews#review-27909

The other ultra budget i ask to review was CCA CRA but receive the CA10 instead wich is wannabe ultra technical garbage imo 

Right now I listen to NFaudio NM2, it's not bad, similar to Whizzer HE01 and extremely close to NM2+ which is double the price. Balanced bright with boosted mid bass and mids-upper mids. Fast attack. Realist timbre.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Arjey said:


> Got my HM, spent about a day listening, and.. wow. I'm actually impressed.
> 
> I don't consider myself a _basshead_, but I do really love bass. Also I'm a bit treble sensitive (more like I hate sibilance and can get tired quickly from too much higher frequencies, for example EDX was way too peaky for me). So when I first saw the Heart Mirror graph I basically immediately decided to ignore all mentions of the iem, cus it looked like it has no bass and too much treble.. but when I received mine, I was pleasantly surprised. Turns out the highs really aren't fatiguing at all (maybe just a tiny bit, like I'd tune it down 1dB), and the bass is present (I was expecting less bass quality), and the quality is phenomenal. Basically, unlike what I was expecting, these are great straight out of the box! Even considering how much I like bass, and how I'm not a big fan of treble heavy sound sig, this is great.
> 
> ...


Nice feedback mate! I'm sooooo happy a bass lover love the HZM too! Bass quality is freakin excellent, very linear and deep, with hint of punch and so fast...everything is soooo fast with these but i talk too much about them alread so its refreshing seing other takes on it. Seem like the Zishan have enough juice to make them shine too!

HZsound Mirror is still the unbeatable sub-100$ benchmark in term of technicalities. I'm just sadly honnest when I say this....cause i wish to find something at least as good for 50$!! T3plus was a joke in that regard, and a hype click bait strategy....not that they are very bad, just average.

The Olina might be the answer....miiiiight be. but at double the price still.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Feb 9, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> I have recently contributed to the following feature which lists the best 8 IEMs under $100.You can find it here:
> https://audiosolace.com/best-iems-under-100/


hum....interesting. I have the JH3 and find them average but thats what interesting about audio, diversity of perception.
I see HZsound Mirror=APPROVED! Aria too is great, but not for everyone due to rather lean dynamic and lack of punch energy (it have nice soft slam though)

FD3 and E11c seem intriguing.


----------



## Dustry

Another paid of IEMs I have recently received is *Geek Wold GK10*

If I was to find a suitable metaphor, it is like a weird funky wine that you do at indie wine tasting. It is a journey that you will remember, that you enjoy, but boy you are not going to drink this wine again.







I bought them because I really like piezoelectric drivers - Sеnfer DТ6 and Artiste DC1 are still among my all-time chi-fi champions. GK10 has two piezo drivers covering high frequencies, with the rest of the spectrum covered by 1xBA and 2xDD, so five drivers overall.

It is hard to pinpoint what is wrong with it but in short - a lot. It has audiophile level clarity in highs - in fact, a bit too much sometimes. There are peaks that are a bit too harsh but weirdly they are not where you'd expect them. Sometimes the highest pitch will sound quite smooth while next moment an absolutely average guitar or female voice will pierce your brain with no warning. On one track bass is deep and tickles your throat, on the next one in seemingly same genre mid-bass punches your eardrums with no mercy. It is an interesting journey but only as long as it doesn't last long.

One thing that GK10 is surely good at is detail. So keep it in your drawer and when you can't find lyrics to your favorite song online, or you can't quite grasp what back vocalist is whispering, just put on GK10 - you will hear all that and also conversation between sound engineer and producer in the office next to the studio. And then put GK10 back into the drawer.

P.S. Fit is not great either. Weird shape, flimsy build, nozzles that are a bit too short, and it has absolutely no sense of sound isolation.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dustry said:


> Another paid of IEMs I have recently received is *Geek Wold GK10*
> 
> If I was to find a suitable metaphor, it is like a weird funky wine that you do at indie wine tasting. It is a journey that you will remember, that you enjoy, but boy you are not going to drink this wine again.
> 
> ...


lol, i think its the best GK10 review i read ever!

And your right too.


I tear down my pair to understand whats going on with this boxy bass...and never care to put it back togheter (in fact i broke some BA cable and didnt cry)...but their were a strange plastic separator inside the nozzle with a BA in the middle....very strange acoustic design and sound indeed! Oh, and lot of QC issue from what i read.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Nice feedback mate! I'm sooooo happy a bass lover love the HZM too! Bass quality is freakin excellent, very linear and deep, with hint of punch and so fast...everything is soooo fast with these but i talk too much about them alread so its refreshing seing other takes on it. Seem like the Zishan have enough juice to make them shine too!
> 
> HZsound Mirror is still the unbeatable sub-100$ benchmark in term of technicalities. I'm just sadly honnest when I say this....cause i wish to find something at least as good for 50$!! T3plus was a joke in that regard, and a hype click bait strategy....not that they are very bad, just average.
> 
> The Olina might be the answer....miiiiight be. but at double the price still.



Bro have u tried the DUNU Titan S?

It is a neutral bright IEM and I do think it is a more refined Heart Mirror, plus it is less difficult to drive than HM. Technicalities wise (eg imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), they are very close, but Titan S has a bigger soundstage. Tonally wise, Titan S has more bass quantities in the sub-bass and is less peaky in the treble, and Titan S has a better instrumental timbre also. HM has better clarity though this is a function of the boosted higher frequencies.

But having said that, Titan S is almost double the price of HM, but isn't 2x better, so diminishing returns as usual.


Ya I thought T3 Plus was quite decent, but held back by a one noted undefined bass. Prefer Aria and Titan S over the T3 Plus. At least it uses 2 pin (unlike the T2, T2 Evo and T4 MMCX problems) and it is better than some of the recent Tin releases (eg Tin T2, T5, T2 Evo).





As for the Tripowin Olina, I'm a bit doubtful. Best to wait for more reviews from actual consumers to filter out. The FB and social media early reviewers so far praising it have not heard the Oxygen. But they say that just because the Olina supposedly uses the same drivers and graphs similarly to the Oxygen, then they sound the same (but they haven't heard the Oxygen first hand!). A lot of the others recommending it on social media haven't even heard the Olina before, so that's very unsafe IMO.

Well the same driver claim of the 2 sets needs to be verified independently, as a lot of CHIFI are claiming beryllium drivers or the latest hyped novel materials, but on the shell being taken apart, some were noted to have fake claims: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bgv...d-new-ba-series.894331/page-327#post-15987274

Even if given the benefit of doubt and assuming the drivers and graphs are similar, between the Oxygen and the Olina, the shells are different. The shell size, nozzle sizing, shell material, dampers, position of drivers etc all affect resonances and will affect the sound. The Oxygen has a very short nozzle for instance, which supposedly has a part in the sound (the guy who tuned the Oxygen also tuned the BLON BL-03 which has a short nozzle). So same driver doesn't mean same sound if the implementation is different.

And as for the same graphs, even if 2 graphs look similar, graphs don't tell the full story. There are some components such as timbral accuracy, imaging, dynamics, micro-details, instrument separation that cannot be gleaned from a standard FR graph.

Case in point: KZ ZSN Pro X and the TOTL Final Audio A8000 graph similarly but sound miles apart.






So yeah sorry for dampening the hype, but I think we should look at the Olina with a more objective eye first and wait for more reviews to come out (especially from reviewers who have heard the Oxygen and Olina both and done A/B comparisons).


----------



## seanwee

Dustry said:


> I agree with previous posts that KZ DQ6 is a fun IEM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been wanting to try the DQ6 but i really doubt its beating the CRA in clarity and detail.

Perhaps i would find a better match in the Heart Mirror vs the CRA?


----------



## Nimweth

Dustry said:


> Another paid of IEMs I have recently received is *Geek Wold GK10*
> 
> If I was to find a suitable metaphor, it is like a weird funky wine that you do at indie wine tasting. It is a journey that you will remember, that you enjoy, but boy you are not going to drink this wine again.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I have the GK10, my first one sounded weird, I managed to get a replacement. The second one sounds really good and has a better cable. I think along with QC problems there is unit variation. I consider myself lucky that I got a good one. I agree with you about piezo drivers, I have Artiste DC1 and DT six as well plus the Elecom CB1000 and BQEYZ Summer and enjoy the treble on all of them.


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 10, 2022)

seanwee said:


> Been wanting to try the DQ6 but i really doubt its beating the CRA in clarity and detail.
> 
> Perhaps i would find a better match in the Heart Mirror vs the CRA?


Tonality is better than CRA but detail isn't. DQ6s/DQ6 (mod) almost sounds the same as blon bl03 so it's more musical enjoy kinda experience. Maybe you should try Heart Mirror instead


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

Arjey said:


> Got my HM, spent about a day listening, and.. wow. I'm actually impressed.
> 
> I don't consider myself a _basshead_, but I do really love bass. Also I'm a bit treble sensitive (more like I hate sibilance and can get tired quickly from too much higher frequencies, for example EDX was way too peaky for me). So when I first saw the Heart Mirror graph I basically immediately decided to ignore all mentions of the iem, cus it looked like it has no bass and too much treble.. but when I received mine, I was pleasantly surprised. Turns out the highs really aren't fatiguing at all (maybe just a tiny bit, like I'd tune it down 1dB), and the bass is present (I was expecting less bass quality), and the quality is phenomenal. Basically, unlike what I was expecting, these are great straight out of the box! Even considering how much I like bass, and how I'm not a big fan of treble heavy sound sig, this is great.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you liked Heart Mirror. Happy listening!


baskingshark said:


> Bro have u tried the DUNU Titan S?
> 
> It is a neutral bright IEM and I do think it is a more refined Heart Mirror, plus it is less difficult to drive than HM. Technicalities wise (eg imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), they are very close, but Titan S has a bigger soundstage. Tonally wise, Titan S has more bass quantities in the sub-bass and is less peaky in the treble, and Titan S has a better instrumental timbre also. HM has better clarity though this is a function of the boosted higher frequencies.
> 
> ...


This is pretty insightful. Between Dunu Titan S and Aria which one would prefer if someone really loves Heart Mirror? That would be pretty interesting to know. TIA.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Bro have u tried the DUNU Titan S?
> 
> It is a neutral bright IEM and I do think it is a more refined Heart Mirror, plus it is less difficult to drive than HM. Technicalities wise (eg imaging, micro-details, instrument separation), they are very close, but Titan S has a bigger soundstage. Tonally wise, Titan S has more bass quantities in the sub-bass and is less peaky in the treble, and Titan S has a better instrumental timbre also. HM has better clarity though this is a function of the boosted higher frequencies.
> 
> ...


Bro, no i didnt test Titan S, but your not the first to suggest it to me and praise it. Your not the first saying its superior to HZ Mirror but some say its a bit more shouty too....is it similar to BL05S??

OH, don't worry i'm not naive and your right about similar graph meaning nothing about technicalities, timbre, soundstage. Acoustic design is big part of tuning for sure and i dont think Tripowin are very evolve in that regards, they are a rather new company without lotta experience....and let me tell you i never forget my TP10 violent trauma. In fact, i will receive the LEA soon, but perhaps the Olina in a month or so.

And for dumb people telling non sens for sake of hype, it annoy me too....especially from this guy from hype machine Chifi Audio Review.

Unfortunately i dont have the Oxygene too...but ill know if its an exceptional 100$ IEM once i heard it. Ill compare it to HZ Mirror, Aune Jasper and Final E4K. Perhaps to Titan S if DUnu is kind enough to share me a pair.

What other IEM stand apart? I loose the track...but everything i test lately isnt making me go WOW. In fact, i just do a comparion btw NFaudio NM2 and Whizzer because i feel they kinda sound near exactly the same, indeed they are but HE01 is cleaner and better balance. Same timbre, similar tech with less bass bleed....i even suspect these 2 to use very same drivers (but thats just a suspicion)

Happy to see you around mate!


----------



## Dobrescu George

This week I got more to review from Linsoul Audio than before, but the TRN VX PRO is truly worth your attention if you're looking for an analytical, detailed and bright sound with a good bass too. More info about their rather large size, comparisons with other IEMs, and pairings, as well as my personal feelings on them in today's full written review of this full metallic IEM~ 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/trn-vx-pro-chifi-iems-brightest-shape-of-metal.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> This week I got more to review from Linsoul Audio than before, but the TRN VX PRO is truly worth your attention if you're looking for an analytical, detailed and bright sound with a good bass too. More info about their rather large size, comparisons with other IEMs, and pairings, as well as my personal feelings on them in today's full written review of this full metallic IEM~
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/02/trn-vx-pro-chifi-iems-brightest-shape-of-metal.html


How is it compared to the CA10 mate??

Im afraid to put them back in my ears since its so bad....shouty cold analytical.


----------



## baskingshark

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I'm glad that you liked Heart Mirror. Happy listening!
> 
> This is pretty insightful. Between Dunu Titan S and Aria which one would prefer if someone really loves Heart Mirror? That would be pretty interesting to know. TIA.



Titan S shares a similar neutral bright tonality to the Heart Mirror (but the former has more sub-bass extension and less treble peaks). I think they are closer than the Moondrop's VSDF tuning philosophy (which is Moondrop's variant of the harman curve).




NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Bro, no i didnt test Titan S, but your not the first to suggest it to me and praise it. Your not the first saying its superior to HZ Mirror but some say its a bit more shouty too....is it similar to BL05S??
> 
> OH, don't worry i'm not naive and your right about similar graph meaning nothing about technicalities, timbre, soundstage. Acoustic design is big part of tuning for sure and i dont think Tripowin are very evolve in that regards, they are a rather new company without lotta experience....and let me tell you i never forget my TP10 violent trauma. In fact, i will receive the LEA soon, but perhaps the Olina in a month or so.
> 
> ...



Ya a lot of stuff being released at the CHIFI budget segment nowadays are just sidegrades. I mean once in a while you have undiscovered gems like the Heart Mirror previously, but more often than not, a lot of the weekly released stuff will not be talked about in a few week's time, and a new hypetrain comes on board choo choo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> How is it compared to the CA10 mate??
> 
> Im afraid to put them back in my ears since its so bad....shouty cold analytical.



This is exactly how I described them, cold, analytical, bright. 

As for comparing them to CA10, I do not think I ever had the CA10 before, so I honestly do not know...


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Titan S shares a similar neutral bright tonality to the Heart Mirror (but the former has more sub-bass extension and less treble peaks). I think they are closer than the Moondrop's VSDF tuning philosophy (which is Moondrop's variant of the harman curve).


Wow. I'll add it to my watchlist then. Thanks!


----------



## countryboyhk

Barusu Lamperouge said:


> I'm glad that you liked Heart Mirror. Happy listening!
> 
> This is pretty insightful. Between Dunu Titan S and Aria which one would prefer if someone really loves Heart Mirror? That would be pretty interesting to know. TIA.



Titan S is a pleasant monitoring iem to me with great sound-stage and SQ, Aria's tuning is rather bland, though I don't have the Heart Mirror.


----------



## Tzennn (Feb 12, 2022)

By the way these tips from BFB is so so nice, do we have something similar to this?



Edit: looking for widebore 4.5mm tips that similar to this


----------



## KarmaPhala (Feb 12, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> By the way these tips from BFB is so so nice, do we have something similar to this?



I think it's similar to BGVP Y01

US $1.89 | BGVP E set two-color in-ear headphones Silicone case eartips/Headset Accessories single-section set of  in-ear Headset
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtuIzti


----------



## JEHL

Why I can't see anything about the Tripowin Leá even in the search?


----------



## 4ceratops

Is there anyone here who has experience with GK GSE and could share it please?


----------



## 4ceratops

In particular, I wonder if there is a sonic similarity between the GK GSE and the CCA CKX (70€) besides the visual similarity. In fact, I find the CCA CKX to be very hearty and the GK GSE currently cost only about 25-30€.


----------



## Nimweth

4ceratops said:


> In particular, I wonder if there is a sonic similarity between the GK GSE and the CCA CKX (70€) besides the visual similarity. In fact, I find the CCA CKX to be very hearty and the GK GSE currently cost only about 25-30€.


It is possible. The CKX has 4 x 30017 and 2 x 30095 BAs. The GSE has 2 x 30017 and 2 x 30095 BAs. So the GSE is a pared down version of the CKX in what looks like the same shell but with two fewer BAs. The DD appears to be the same as well.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm ''enjoying'' the Final A3000 right now, but sure prefer the A4000 since its more energic, detailed and the imaging is just mind blowing.


People saying they need BURN IN arent lunatic....especially A4000.

A4000 is slight V shape punchy bright analytical but not extremely agressive. Treble is star of the show, it can dig fascinating texture of instrument as well as micro details, percussions especially can be magnify and remind me Final F4100 in their speed and crispness. The DD in there is a speed champ. A4000 can deal with fast busy track without any problem. It doesnt have the same tonality than A8000, which is fuller in extension of both end and thicker more natural in timbre. Timbre is my issue with A4000, while realist, it a bit dry-thin sometime, especially mids. Anyway, at 160$, these hit above their price range in term of technicalities since the only other IEM with this speed I own are HZsound Heart Mirror and Final A8000.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*CCA CA10 SURVIVALIST REVIEW*
_
Why survivalist? Cause i need to do it AS FAST as i can to save my hearing sanity._

(to help them, i use Xduoo Bal2 dongle+Kato SPC cable+Starlines eartips)

Ok, firstly...it was the CRA I was suppose to test, not these...i don't know why this fall on me...its like a second TRIPOWIN TP10 dystopia....but less violent.

So were into ol'chifi experiment here..where some tuner find a way to create artificial clarity adding as much BA as he can. And the revolution is being able to add dampening filters or tubes to perhaps make it smoother....

Man....OK...let's do it PROS and CONS to make it faster:

*PROS:*

-Kinda High resolution
-Transparency
-Imaging
-Upper treble snap-brilliance
-Fast brainless attack

*CONS:*

-Apart upper treble, everything is tamed in impact, snap, grip
-this is a tamed shout fest
-the bass is boomy-shouty as f and have zero extension-rumble-wtv
-Resolution is primitive, fuzzy, vague in affirmative definition
-vocal are like...i think about auto-tune, is it a good sign?
-dynamic is so berserk in amplitude balance...what the F is going on? why this tom is way louder than this...arg
-boxy BA fest too...but hey, their 5 of them!
-timbre is just so wrong and how say, texture can have peak here so....
-about texture...we wonder sometime if its distortion or real sound
-forget about note weigth apart this shouty bass wannabe thump
-forget about sparkle, resonance, decay too, its dry romanticism here
-space btw instrument is like 1mm, but its there...
-everything feel distached yet we call it good imaging
-you need to be an audiophile with ALOT of humility to accept this ride
-KZ will surely never want to share me a review unit cause of this survivalist sound impressions

OK, that's it....10min of it is too much, ya i write this listening to it fo'real! Ok, now its not in my ears I can write with more focus...

I do think some people can enjoy this kinda defective X-Ray like IEM if they don't give a single F about timbre, tone and tonal balance, attack control-decay-snap, about weight and density of timbre, about musicality as a whole, about bass extension, about everything that make music enjoyable.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

JEHL said:


> Why I can't see anything about the Tripowin Leá even in the search?


Cause its stock in LINSOUL community for now, consumers are just begining to receive their pair. You can find lotta reviews there, including interesting honnest ones.
https://forum.linsoul.com/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Look whats coming soon guys.

*TANCHJIM OLA*

Sub-50$ IEM.




more info:
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...hjim_ola_coming_soon_new_below_50_competitor/


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Cause its stock in LINSOUL community for now, consumers are just begining to receive their pair. You can find lotta reviews there, including interesting honnest ones.
> https://forum.linsoul.com/


I've never heard of an unhonest review. That sounds bizarre considering the amount of reviews out there. One person surely can't stir the pot.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I've never heard of an unhonest review. That sounds bizarre considering the amount of reviews out there. One person surely can't stir the pot.


Cool


----------



## r31ya

LaughMoreDaily said:


> I've never heard of an unhonest review. That sounds bizarre considering the amount of reviews out there. One person surely can't stir the pot.


For the most part, i only heard/see review with different reviewers taste/preference.

But recently it came to my attention, things like facebook reviewers which by the things i read its more of hypeman post or paid review-like ads


----------



## r31ya (Feb 14, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *CCA CA10 SURVIVALIST REVIEW*
> _
> Why survivalist? Cause i need to do it AS FAST as i can to save my hearing sanity._
> 
> ...



KZ/CCA have produce things like CA16, CKX, ZEXPro, DQ6(s), and CRA. 
But still somehow manage to produce harsh iem like CCA CA10, C10 pro

While i love that they still experiment, i sincerely hope they didn't go TRN route which have more misses than hits


----------



## seanwee (Feb 14, 2022)

r31ya said:


> For the most part, i only heard/see review with different reviewers taste/preference.
> 
> But recently it came to my attention, things like facebook reviewers which by the things i read its more of hypeman post or paid review-like ads


There are many factors that may affect the objectivity of a reviewer. And unless the reviewer always keep these in mind, they will end up with an unobjective review.

Before i get started, keep away from the big commercial reviewing sites like What Hi-Fi if you aren't already. Those reviews are just a waste of time since they gloss over any bad and just review everything as "good" or "not bad". Why? Because a good review gets them clicks and commission from affiliate link purchases. Nobody is going to buy or waste time reading a review if they know the iem/headphone/dap/amp is bad.

The most common and hardest to avoid one is the lack of a reference point. People who have not tried the best of the best wouldn't know what they are missing, what could have been better and so on.

Brain burn in or what people tend to say as subjective preference also plays a huge part as some people may be used to hearing their music with a muddy dark tonality or are used to a sibilant sound that their brains have already tuned out. And when they get introduced an actual natural sounding iem, they won't like it initially. But after some "recalibration" by listening to said natural sounding iem, only then will they realise how skewed their preferences were. Think of it like tuning stockholm syndrome.

Another annoying bias I've seen is that expensive iems are often given special treatment and different wording to describe the same sound. Like how the same overly dark tuning is described as "smooth and relaxed" in expensive iems but "muddy and lacks extension" in cheap iems. Similarly, an excellent tuning is often downplayed or labelled as hype in cheaper iems while given high praise in expensive iems.

I've long since abandoned reviews as a trustable iem buying guide. Even the most trusted reviewers fall into one of the aformentioned traps occasionally. Nowadays good reviews simply tell me what iems i should consider demoing.

Edit: Right, I forgot about boot licking. Long story short, reviewers give biased good reviews because they don't want to burn bridges with a company and stop recieving review units from said company.

It used to be problem with tech reviews as well until they basically unionised and got together collectively boycott a company when said company blacklists a reviewer because they gave a bad review. We've yet to see such a move in the audiophile space yet though.


----------



## InvisibleInk

seanwee said:


> There are many factors that may affect the objectivity of a reviewer. And unless the reviewer always keep these in mind, they will end up with an unobjective review.
> 
> Before i get started, keep away from the big commercial reviewing sites like What Hi-Fi if you aren't already. Those reviews are just a waste of time since they gloss over any bad and just review everything as "good" or "not bad". Why? Because a good review gets them clicks and commission from affiliate link purchases. Nobody is going to buy or waste time reading a review if they know the iem/headphone/dap/amp is bad.
> 
> ...


Pretty much why I'll never buy a Campfire Audio product.


----------



## seanwee

InvisibleInk said:


> Pretty much why I'll never buy a Campfire Audio product.


You and me both. They are no better than chi-fi iems from an objective standpoint. Tuning is all over the place.


----------



## InvisibleInk

I liked the Andromeda when I had it for three weeks on loan, but I don't like the anDRAMAduh that headphones.com had to deal with recently. If CFA are in the business of censoring reviewers, they simply can't be trusted, period.


----------



## Huefoe

Been trying Tripowin Lea. Stock cable is meh, stock tips also meh. Changed it to Hzsound Cable (or just any cable holy god the stock is real bad) and e tips, and boom. The beast unleashed. It sounds similar to aria/kato, but without any shouty or sibilance. Male vocal got bodies, 3d imaging is great at this price. Tho well, at that price bracket the technicalities can't lie. But man, it's no brainer for that kind of price.


----------



## seanwee

Huefoe said:


> Been trying Tripowin Lea. Stock cable is meh, stock tips also meh. Changed it to Hzsound Cable (or just any cable holy god the stock is real bad) and e tips, and boom. The beast unleashed. It sounds similar to aria/kato, but without any shouty or sibilance. Male vocal got bodies, 3d imaging is great at this price. Tho well, at that price bracket the technicalities can't lie. But man, it's no brainer for that kind of price.


If you want a technical iem on a budget look no further than the CCA CRA. Though in regards to sibilance you'll want to do a nozzle mod.


----------



## Huefoe

seanwee said:


> If you want a technical iem on a budget look no further than the CCA CRA. Though in regards to sibilance you'll want to do a nozzle mod.


Already got Hzsound Mirror for that but thanks for recommendation. I'm planning to get Olina or Ola tho, waiting for other review first.


----------



## r31ya (Feb 15, 2022)

Huefoe said:


> Been trying Tripowin Lea. Stock cable is meh, stock tips also meh. Changed it to Hzsound Cable (or just any cable holy god the stock is real bad) and e tips, and boom. The beast unleashed. It sounds similar to aria/kato, but without any shouty or sibilance. Male vocal got bodies, 3d imaging is great at this price. Tho well, at that price bracket the technicalities can't lie. But man, it's no brainer for that kind of price.


How is LEA vs CRA? i just gave away my CRA to co worker for belated birthday present.
Need replacement.

LEA seems to be in the budget, but OLA is in visible distance... or just save a bit more for OLINA.

Superthin DD vs LCP DD vs DMT DD vs (supposedly) Oxygen DD.


----------



## Tzennn

r31ya said:


> How is LEA vs CRA? i just gave away my CRA to co worker for belated birthday present.
> Need replacement.
> 
> LEA seems to be in the budget, but OLA is in visible distance... or just save a bit more for OLINA.
> ...


Or vs duo titanium DD + PET (plastic) DD


----------



## 4ceratops

Tzennn said:


> Or vs duo titanium DD + PET (plastic) DD


Hi, what are those headphones in the photo?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> KZ/CCA have produce things like CA16, CKX, ZEXPro, DQ6(s), and CRA.
> But still somehow manage to produce harsh iem like CCA CA10, C10 pro
> 
> While i love that they still experiment, i sincerely hope they didn't go TRN route which have more misses than hits


yeah me too, the collab with reviewers-tuner did help to make them more aware of overall balance and timbral accuracy a bit more....but CA10 feel like a beginner chifi tuning, even ol'ZS6 is better imo TRN lost me since awhile, but we never know, so better keep an eye open and the mind open too.

KZ ZES is suppose to be more than decent.

But im more intrigue by the Lea and Olina, which im waiting for. 

OLINA first review is intriguing, thats an honnest take as i like and they underline it doesnt use exactly same driver configuration.
''What we know is that the more expensive set in question, the Tanchjim Oxygen, also claims to use a CNT diaphragm paired with a dual-chamber cavity as opposed to the single cavity-based tuning used on the Olina. ''

Highlight of review:
plus=
''Faster music especially is where I noted the somewhat remarkable manner the Olina handled things easily compared to other value-oriented IEMs, which proved handy for when a random playlist brought up Lemmy again with Motörhead.''
cons=
''At the same time, acoustic instruments feel somewhat lacking by comparison, and percussions and snare drums felt muddled along with background vocals. This is where detail and resolution comments enter the picture, and where more technically competent IEMs do better. The mids thus go from a strong point to one that's an area of improvement, which ultimately makes imaging so-so dependent on the genre of music. ''
''Instead, the Olina is brighter than warm, and the default tuning in the treble region can unfortunately be fatiguing as well. ''
scary con=
''I can't tell whether this tuning was influenced by the current rage of getting treble extension out of any IEM, but it's executed so poorly that I can't recommend the Olina for most things instrumental with fundamentals in the high frequencies—piano keys, strings, bells, cymbals, and even some flutes.''
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/tripowin-x-hbb-olina-in-ear-monitors/4.html


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

seanwee said:


> There are many factors that may affect the objectivity of a reviewer. And unless the reviewer always keep these in mind, they will end up with an unobjective review.
> 
> Before i get started, keep away from the big commercial reviewing sites like What Hi-Fi if you aren't already. Those reviews are just a waste of time since they gloss over any bad and just review everything as "good" or "not bad". Why? Because a good review gets them clicks and commission from affiliate link purchases. Nobody is going to buy or waste time reading a review if they know the iem/headphone/dap/amp is bad.
> 
> ...


Well, everything is say there: RESPECT.

I've seen it all, being an black sheep among reviewers.

I can say that reviewers connected to audio distributor are at higher risk to bias their impressions since they don't want to be punish and keep receiving freebies. Collaborating directly with audio companies is less problematic (Campfire being an exception). More serious reviewers will make their own audio quest and search to test audio products that they really care about, other that just receive random stuffs are less serious. Reviewers that care about LOAN tour too is a good sign imo. Some audio companies know they can ''buy'' the fidelity of a reviewer if the give him for free something very expensive. Opportunism spoil ALOT of reviewers...

Anyway, i dont want to open this pandora box tbh since this make me very cynical at they end and ruin my reviewing fun.

But yes, as a reviewer I have to reject at least 10 demand to enter ''affiliated links'' programs, something i find that can bias integrity since the goal is to sell as much as you can to get $$$$. Aff links should sound an alarm about objectivity.


----------



## lushmelody

Imagine a list comparing all those sub $50 (or $100) IEMs like a guy from here did with DAC dongles...


----------



## Tzennn

lushmelody said:


> Imagine a list comparing all those sub $50 (or $100) IEMs like a guy from here did with DAC dongles...


It's going to be a list full of this


----------



## lushmelody

Tzennn said:


> It's going to be a list full of this


Lol. Is budget condemned to never progress?


----------



## RikudouGoku

lushmelody said:


> Lol. Is budget condemned to never progress?


No, we have seen a lot of progress for the budget range.

CCA CRA
KZ DQ6/DQ6S
Tanchjim Tanya


And the Tanchjim OLA seems promising.


----------



## lushmelody

RikudouGoku said:


> No, we have seen a lot of progress for the budget range.
> 
> CCA CRA
> KZ DQ6/DQ6S
> ...


They do progress. Also DDs arent patent restricted and seem easier to price it fair to their manufacturing cost. If they continue improving DDs treble response and speed, the gap of diminishing returns will be more and more evident and reasons to spend way more questionable. Luck us as consumers I guess. Chi-fi changing a whole market


----------



## Huefoe

r31ya said:


> How is LEA vs CRA? i just gave away my CRA to co worker for belated birthday present.
> Need replacement.
> 
> LEA seems to be in the budget, but OLA is in visible distance... or just save a bit more for OLINA.
> ...


It's like Hzsound mirror vs Aria all along. Detail vs aggreable tuning. While you get detail retrieval, treble extension, airiness on cra, they also have metallic and kinda dry timbre. Lea in the other hand, the detail retrieval not as good as cra ofc, but it has more aggreable tuning, wet timbre, smooth treble similar how final audio E series and more bass.

So strictly speaking, if you like how cca cra sounds, Lea might be not suited for you. I'm myself buying lea because well, let's say I need a break from bright iem as well? Or something along like that 😅


----------



## Tzennn

Hmm i found BL Max for 21$ (slightly below BL03). Is it have better tech than bl03? is the bass muddy? Should i waste my money on that?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Imagine a list comparing all those sub $50 (or $100) IEMs like a guy from here did with DAC dongles...


damn....i cant imagine number of time it will take....since their SO much of them.

anyway, if their somebody ready to do this, i have 20 pairs to send them asap


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well...look whos here?
*TRIPOWIN LEA!!!*
First sec impressions (with Jorja Smith).
Doesnt sound like 25$. Beautifull femal vocal. Rather wide soundstage. Slightly bright-dry timbre but nonetheless realist and enjoyable. Not alot of micro details, rather mid centric. Bass is well done, good impact and thigh attack. Sub bass presence is there, quite textured bass it seem...timbre isnt thick, bit thin with decent transparency. cymbals arent perfect.
hum, i mean, these just came in and they were outside my home at -25degree so litteral burn in is surely need.
First impressions ISN'T negative at all, these seem to hit above their price range but perhaps not as versatile as some other offering. These are no Kato technically but its true it follow the same tonality.
Everything is great until we pass about 8khz...cable seem quite decent but i will try other, as well as other eartips than my obsessive KZ Starlines.
Stay tune, im hooked by these cheapies! As said, when i love female vocal, honey moon is near. Source used: TRI TK2.

EDIT: so, at 32ohm and 105db sensitivity, Lea like a bit of power to open up. Still, i wanna underline these are NO KATO, even if yes, tonality is a bit similar technicalities are inferior and timbre thinner. 

We can describe those as dry to bright (but not agressive) V shape with great transparency but a bit of lack of control in treble region, which can feel scooped in certain region. ill let them burn in a bit and compare them to TANYA and KZ CRN.

CONTRUCTION wise is quite impressive. thick heavy metal=good isolation. cable is more than decent. SPC but a bit flimsy.


----------



## JEHL (Feb 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Look whats coming soon guys.
> 
> *TANCHJIM OLA*
> 
> ...


I think headgear with a response falling rapidly from 2.5kHz to 4kHz is exactly what I want. This frequency response looks absurdly smooth given its asking price. Doesn't it. Wonder if I may finally found the MY BL-03 killer... over 2 years later.

Edit: Which is particularly nice because it looks like my BL-03 are ungluing themselves apart. Who knows what else could fall apart in them soon.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

And there you go for the TRIPOWIN LEÁ review.

Not bad as a whole. 25$ can make you go far in chifi world nowadays...

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-leá.25709/reviews#review-27972


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

well.....OLINA seem it will hit the audiophile community like an intense sound value storm. this is one of first feedback on NBBA, and its from a REAL consumers, not an hyper....really seem like a No BS budget killer.

''
ErIk Ikomori
Administrateur




we need first impressions as soon as you can. these might be sub-100$ game changer. hope are sky high about the OLINA!!
1


Kenny Chan

*The Olina is tuned very naturally balanced and near neutral. There’s some hint of warmth and colour to give it a nice musical slant. Smooth mids and seems to favour both male and female vocals.
Bass is perhaps on the lighter side. There’s some decent sub bass, to give overall body. But wouldn’t be bass-heads friendly.
Wouldn’t want to add any more to the hype, but I really think the Olina is going to please many listeners. At USD99, am not sure if there’s any contest. Maybe not even sub USD200.*''


----------



## vargaadi

What is your recommendation in the sub 30usd category if the quality of the mic is also important? Lot of MS Teams call, unfortunately bluetooth is restricted. Sound quality is not the main selling point here, I am only listening to lo-fi music during work. Thx!


----------



## amanieux (Feb 17, 2022)

vargaadi said:


> What is your recommendation in the sub 30usd category if the quality of the mic is also important? Lot of MS Teams call, unfortunately bluetooth is restricted. Sound quality is not the main selling point here, I am only listening to lo-fi music during work. Thx!


all microphones on iem cables are bad quality, why not using your existing heaphone/iem + a $2 headphone/mic jack splitter + the $13  best seller lav mic on amazon called "PoP voice")  ?


----------



## Tzennn

vargaadi said:


> What is your recommendation in the sub 30usd category if the quality of the mic is also important? Lot of MS Teams call, unfortunately bluetooth is restricted. Sound quality is not the main selling point here, I am only listening to lo-fi music during work. Thx!


Kz have some decent cable with mic, try DQ6 (non s)


----------



## BoomBap08

Can anyone compare the BQEYZ KC2 & the MOONDROP SSR?

I already have the ssr & I was thinking if the kc2 is that much different to be a good sidegrade. 

(I already read every impression & review I could possibly find in the audio groups & on the and net but still, no direct comparo between these two & varying feedbacks too that makes it hard to draw a finite imaginary differentiation.)


----------



## dharmasteve

BoomBap08 said:


> Can anyone compare the BQEYZ KC2 & the MOONDROP SSR?
> 
> I already have the ssr & I was thinking if the kc2 is that much different to be a good sidegrade.
> 
> (I already read every impression & review I could possibly find in the audio groups & on the and net but still, no direct comparo between these two & varying feedbacks too that makes it hard to draw a finite imaginary differentiation.)


I have the BQEYZ KC2 and personally don't like it. The BQEYZ KB100...that is a a different matter, really has a little 'Je Ne C'est Quoi' and is excellent.


----------



## Kumonomukou

BoomBap08 said:


> Can anyone compare the BQEYZ KC2 & the MOONDROP SSR?
> 
> I already have the ssr & I was thinking if the kc2 is that much different to be a good sidegrade.
> 
> (I already read every impression & review I could possibly find in the audio groups & on the and net but still, no direct comparo between these two & varying feedbacks too that makes it hard to draw a finite imaginary differentiation.)


Don't have either of them on hand. Based on my memory, KC2 is warmer, more bass presence, but the quality of mids + highs were left to be desired (possibly because of budget drivers). They ain't bad just didn't amazed me. Fit is fine with slightly bulky but rounded shell. SSR has just barely enough of light bouncy bass to me. Good notes but I personally prefer more bass and more top sparkles on SSR. I couldn't enjoy them for more than couple hours then moved on. Excellent built quality.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BoomBap08 said:


> Can anyone compare the BQEYZ KC2 & the MOONDROP SSR?
> 
> I already have the ssr & I was thinking if the kc2 is that much different to be a good sidegrade.
> 
> (I already read every impression & review I could possibly find in the audio groups & on the and net but still, no direct comparo between these two & varying feedbacks too that makes it hard to draw a finite imaginary differentiation.)


I dont have SSR but SSP. Timbre wise the SSP is more natural and have a more cohesive tuning as a whole, its warmer too, especially bass section feel a bit more muddy-slower than KC2 thigher cleaner slam. KC2 have notably better imaging and overall clarity, female vocal are more fowarded, treble is more extended but a bit less natural too. 

Tonality go to SSP while technicality go to KC2.

+1 for KB100 being better too.


----------



## Fahmi Misbah Bangsar (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi , can you guys suggest me any best 1dd+1 or 2 BA that is slight neutral with good low mids to mids body and imaging ? price at around 60 usd .

me coming from Tin T2 plus and current favourite HZ Heart Mirror , i just wanted a taste of hybrid . although i love DD very much


----------



## Nimweth

Fahmi Misbah Bangsar said:


> Hi , can you guys suggest me any best 1dd+1 or 2 BA that is slight neutral with good low mids to mids body and imaging ? price at around 60 usd .
> 
> me coming from Tin T2 plus and current favourite HZ Heart Mirror , i just wanted a taste of hybrid . although i love DD very much


The TRI i4 is available for that price, it has a Knowles BA. Very smooth and good imaging and soundstage. The Tin T3 has a similar driver set up, that is more neutral and can also be found for around $60. At a lower price the KBEAR Lark may suit, it has a neutral profile though perhaps not as refined as the other two.


----------



## InvisibleInk

Nimweth said:


> The TRI i4 is available for that price, it has a Knowles BA. Very smooth and good imaging and soundstage. The Tin T3 has a similar driver set up, that is more neutral and can also be found for around $60. At a lower price the KBEAR Lark may suit, it has a neutral profile though perhaps not as refined as the other two.


Yeah, the venerable T3 is the obvious choice. Not the T3+, though.


----------



## Nimweth

InvisibleInk said:


> Yeah, the venerable T3 is the obvious choice. Not the T3+, though.


Yes,  the T3 is a good fit for your needs. It is very well made and has a superb cable. The MMCX connection does not suffer the same QC issues as the T4. The T3+ of course is a single DD model and not a hybrid.


----------



## Dustry

Fahmi Misbah Bangsar said:


> Hi , can you guys suggest me any best 1dd+1 or 2 BA that is slight neutral with good low mids to mids body and imaging ? price at around 60 usd .
> 
> me coming from Tin T2 plus and current favourite HZ Heart Mirror , i just wanted a taste of hybrid . although i love DD very much


Sen fer DT9 (1xDD + 1xKnowles BA)


----------



## r31ya

Fahmi Misbah Bangsar said:


> Hi , can you guys suggest me any best 1dd+1 or 2 BA that is slight neutral with good low mids to mids body and imaging ? price at around 60 usd .
> 
> me coming from Tin T2 plus and current favourite HZ Heart Mirror , i just wanted a taste of hybrid . although i love DD very much


Its not quite $60, but i just ask similar question, Recommended Hybrid under $100.

- ThieAudio Legacy 2 (Berylium DD + Knowles BA)
- Tri Meteor (Similar set up but apparently better tuned)
- Fiio JH3 (the cheaper option but comes pretty highly reccomended)
- Tri Starsea (the clarity king but anemic bass if that peeved you)

a fair bit above $100

- SeeAudio Midnight (The current personal goal to have)
- Ikko OH10 (The big booba sound, a bit physically heavy to wear)


----------



## InvisibleInk

r31ya said:


> Its not quite $60, but i just ask similar question, Recommended Hybrid under $100.
> 
> - ThieAudio Legacy 2 (Berylium DD + Knowles BA)
> - Tri Meteor (Similar set up but apparently better tuned)
> ...


Have you considered the Shozy Form 1.1? That one is also highly regarded, but not new.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Fahmi Misbah Bangsar said:


> Hi , can you guys suggest me any best 1dd+1 or 2 BA that is slight neutral with good low mids to mids body and imaging ? price at around 60 usd .
> 
> me coming from Tin T2 plus and current favourite HZ Heart Mirror , i just wanted a taste of hybrid . although i love DD very much


Stay away from JH3, since its very thin in timbre-body. (apart bass part)

Kbear Meteor is full bodied but imaging isn't super crisp, still, it doesnt sound like a typical hybrid.

I think BQEYZ K2-KC2 or KB100 would be a great choice.


----------



## Stingray5funk

Still looking for an iem for music and bass guitar playing

Not a bass head/ junky though and my overall bass tone is like a piano 
Lots of bass  mids treble 

But for music I’m looking for an Iem Thats well balanced and preserve what the audio quality or tonal quality of the music I listen to without exaggeration


----------



## baskingshark

Stingray5funk said:


> Still looking for an iem for music and bass guitar playing
> 
> Not a bass head/ junky though and my overall bass tone is like a piano
> Lots of bass  mids treble
> ...



Do you have a budget in mind?

From what you are saying, it looks like you want something neutralish for stage monitoring and without much colouration.

For stage monitoring, these are the main priorities:
1) Neutralish signature - so as not to colour frequencies. If you don't have a neutral IEM, EQ can be done too as a backup.
2) Good technicalities - so as to get good imaging, instrument separation, details, clarity etc.
3) Isolation - if you are doing live performances, to protect hearing.
4) Comfort - no point having a heavenly sound if the fit is bad and you can't use it for more than a couple of minutes.


I would recommend to check out the HZSound Heart Mirror and the DUNU Titan S, they are neutral bright IEMs which have good technicalities and I think they would make good stage monitors. The Titan S is slightly better than the Heart Mirror in most departments, but is more expensive. For a bit more expensive, check out the TRI Starsea, this set is very technical and has 4 tuning options so it can be neutral to U shaped (more versatile as such).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I still like alot the *KZ CRN*....and do think its best tuned KZ yet.
There my slightly updated review:
https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/03/02/kz-crn-zex-pro-review-new-kz-benchmark/

In the other hand, I receive the ZES and it's crap.


----------



## guitarizt

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I still like alot the *KZ CRN*....and do think its best tuned KZ yet.
> There my slightly updated review:
> https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/03/02/kz-crn-zex-pro-review-new-kz-benchmark/
> 
> In the other hand, I receive the ZES and it's crap.


Crn one of my least fav iems. Just got the dq6s and I love it. Some drama on a fb thread where maybe the extra drivers aren't working and/or the port for them is blocked off by glue. I think mine are fine judging by sound, but makes me wonder about the crn's now. I'll have to try the crn's hopefully next week if my dac/amp comes and maybe it'll be better.


----------



## Tzennn

guitarizt said:


> Crn one of my least fav iems. Just got the dq6s and I love it. Some drama on a fb thread where maybe the extra drivers aren't working and/or the port for them is blocked off by glue. I think mine are fine judging by sound, but makes me wonder about the crn's now. I'll have to try the crn's hopefully next week if my dac/amp comes and maybe it'll be better.


It's depend on the music actually, CRN sounds good with modern song, but sounds bad with old / poorly recored songs. Try some modern pop songs and you will in awe with how they sounds, but again , CRA is so much better than CRN so


----------



## guitarizt

Tzennn said:


> It's depend on the music actually, CRN sounds good with modern song, but sounds bad with old / poorly recored songs. Try some modern pop songs and you will in awe with how they sounds, but again , CRA is so much better than CRN so


I mostly listen to newer stuff for first impressions. Oldest I'll get to is like rage against machine and chili peppers. Some iem's like arias and leas I'll go hendrix but that's rare atm. I have my cra's coming maybe in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tzennn

guitarizt said:


> I mostly listen to newer stuff for first impressions. Oldest I'll get to is like rage against machine and chili peppers. Some iem's like arias and leas I'll go hendrix but that's rare atm. I have my cra's coming maybe in a couple weeks.


Please don't crank up the volume, they're quite loud (sound) compare to most of your iem lol.


----------



## Stingray5funk

I currently have the CCA 12!


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I dont have SSR but SSP. Timbre wise the SSP is more natural and have a more cohesive tuning as a whole, its warmer too, especially bass section feel a bit more muddy-slower than KC2 thigher cleaner slam. KC2 have notably better imaging and overall clarity, female vocal are more fowarded, treble is more extended but a bit less natural too.
> 
> Tonality go to SSP while technicality go to KC2.
> 
> +1 for KB100 being better too.


Confusing at the end. :*(


----------



## lushmelody

Is Starsea vented? It seems pressure build up avoidance is a very recent must have feature


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

still love my KZ CRN, my new KZ FAV.
If you are sceptical about how much an ear tips can affect soundstage and tonal balance, give a try to *KZ CRN + short wide bore tips.

the plus=*
-wider, taller, deeper soundstage with improved imaging and layering.
-smoother vocal, more open and wide and less prompt to slight sibilance (!!!!)
-more airy, cleaner overall treble
-less bass bleed

*the cons=*
-warmer bass, less punchy
-sudden more mid centric sound might be a surprise for some


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

guitarizt said:


> Crn one of my least fav iems. Just got the dq6s and I love it. Some drama on a fb thread where maybe the extra drivers aren't working and/or the port for them is blocked off by glue. I think mine are fine judging by sound, but makes me wonder about the crn's now. I'll have to try the crn's hopefully next week if my dac/amp comes and maybe it'll be better.


I think CRN will have similar reception than ARIA....hate or love clans...im from the loving CRN gang, but i struggle to find the right eartips to make the sound less congested. quite a game changer now. thing is i cant listen to most KZ for a long time due to ear fatigue i can get. this issue is not there with CRN and vocal doesnt make me want to throw up. anyway, its nothing compared to HZsound Mirror, but thats another whole flavor.

DQ6S seem nice tbh. anything not tune by own KZ team seem intriguing to me.

I got the ZES....another fail. but better than CA10 for sure.

dont remember if i share this here:

*ZES RUSHED REVIEW

TONALITY: 7.2/10
TECHNICALITIES: 7/10
CONSTRUCTION: 7.5/10
SOUND VALUE: 6.5/10*

TONALITY:
A strange mix of warm V shape with crisp but compressed highs. Thick as a whole, so cohesive in that regard, but not perfectly balanced due to sub bass bleed.

TECHNICALITIES:
Just average. Resolution is rather dark. Attack rather slow and not snappy. Extension in both end lack linearity and control. Highs can be quite fast, but not well timed so they feel stick on top of a thick sound presentation.

So, these are seriously V shape, near basshead level and it offer a big slam that isn't too sloppy but sure lack in proper control and articulation. Big BOOM with sustain rumble. Not very textured or detailed bass, warm and juicy. Its very good for pop and electronic, little less so for fast jazz and classical since kick benefit more speed and presence.

The MIDS are a bit recessed as expected, but timbre wise, they are very nice....not dry, bright, grainy or sibilant like older KZ. It centered and intimate, not very wide and open. Definition lack precision and edge. Transparency is decent. Timbre is thinner than bass and highs. Piano sound good, saxophone less so.

TREBLE is quite unique....but again, im not sure to get the EST ''upgrade'' apart for percussions speed and snap in attack. For once, i would prefer some highs detachment since i find it lack air and decay like NRA and CRN. I feel their lot of sound info omited, yet the est focus on specific micro-details section. Some time, you can have strange texture part put upfront, like with slap or acoustic bass.

IMAGING is bad. Instrument lack space and definition. Everything feel mixed up.

SOUNDSTAGE is very wide and tall, with near zero deepness to it.

*COMPARISONS*

VS CCA NRA

NRA is crisper, less bassy and more open and detailed. It's less warm and thick as a whole. Bass is more rolled off and doesnt create intense rumble but have more texture and bleed less on mids. Imaging is notably better with NRA, making the ZES feel quite veil and overly darkened in micro-definition. Vocal are less recessed, more upfront in presence and well extracted. Soundstage is wider with ZES but deeper with NRA.

VS KZ CRN

Well, this is something SO superior in all regard...ZES are put to shame in both tonal balance and technicalities. I dont feel part of my music is scooped with CRN. Resolution is notably higher, yet smoother too. Bass is more linear and textured, better separated and less boomy. Mids are way more upfront and full sounding. Both male female vocal have more presence, feel more open. Treble dig more micro details and texture nuance.
All in all, i think KZ should hire Crin for full time tuning and stop with random experiment.
*CONCLUSION*

I don't get why the ZES exist, but they are here, they appear in my hands and now the time in my ears is done. 1H is enough of this for me. If you want warm boomy V shape with extra treble snap as energic decoration....hum, perhaps its for you. But I highly suggest to buy the CRN for a well tuned KZ.


----------



## lushmelody

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> still love my KZ CRN, my new KZ FAV.
> If you are sceptical about how much an ear tips can affect soundstage and tonal balance, give a try to *KZ CRN + short wide bore tips.
> 
> the plus=*
> ...


Eartips really do magic. Whizzer SS20 is the same short wide concept and I like the soundstage and vocal positioning it provides


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Eartips really do magic. Whizzer SS20 is the same short wide concept and I like the soundstage and vocal positioning it provides


indeed, this look like ear tips i wish to have in my collection, less soft than the basic one i share. a bit pricey tough...the Moondrop Spring eartips too are quite nice. As well as legendary KZ STARLINES but it does affect sound differently.

I like these type of tips with multi BA iem like Audiosense T800-DT600, Hisenior T2 classic, Seeaudio Yume but tubed DD too, like UM 3DT and well....the CRN is a surprise to me. Ear tips is what inflict the most on IEM sound projection imo


----------



## baskingshark

lushmelody said:


> Is Starsea vented? It seems pressure build up avoidance is a very recent must have feature



Yes it is vented.

But even the presence of a vent does not totally guarantee that there will be no driver flex/pressure build up, as this depends on shell design and ear anatomy and types of ear tips used.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> indeed, this look like ear tips i wish to have in my collection, less soft than the basic one i share. a bit pricey tough...the Moondrop Spring eartips too are quite nice. As well as legendary KZ STARLINES but it does affect sound differently.
> 
> I like these type of tips with multi BA iem like Audiosense T800-DT600, Hisenior T2 classic, Seeaudio Yume but tubed DD too, like UM 3DT and well....the CRN is a surprise to me. Ear tips is what inflict the most on IEM sound projection imo



Yeah eartips can make or break an IEM, not only in terms of modifying the sound, but securing fit and isolation and comfort. See BLON BL-03 with the crappy stock tips provided, most people need to do mods or use aftermarket eartips.

Eartips are very overlooked. I'd say they change the sound much more than cables (for cable believers).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Yes it is vented.
> 
> But even the presence of a vent does not totally guarantee that there will be no driver flex/pressure build up, as this depends on shell design and ear anatomy and types of ear tips used.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, cable is like adding pinch of salt or sugar that is barely possible to taste...while ear tips can make night and day difference. My solution for BL03 was the KZ Starlines.
I do believe that type of drivers used in an IEM can inflict on ear tips choice too. Multi BA doesnt project sound like a DD....this explain why their no universal ear tips that will work for ALL iem. DD move more air in a wider space, and seem more flexible in slound wave...while BA seem more linear ''shooting'' so if their something in its way it will compress the wave and go easily messy when their more than one wave. When the ear tips is fully open and doesnt add second tubing (since lotta BA are already tubed) it permit to all these sound wave to fly individually without mixing togheter, thus offering a more open and well articulated sound imo


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Absolutely, cable is like adding pinch of salt or sugar that is barely possible to taste...while ear tips can make night and day difference. My solution for BL03 was the KZ Starlines.
> I do believe that type of drivers used in an IEM can inflict on ear tips choice too. Multi BA doesnt project sound like a DD....this explain why their no universal ear tips that will work for ALL iem. DD move more air in a wider space, and seem more flexible in slound wave...while BA seem more linear ''shooting'' so if their something in its way it will compress the wave and go easily messy when their more than one wave. When the ear tips is fully open and doesnt add second tubing (since lotta BA are already tubed) it permit to all these sound wave to fly individually without mixing togheter, thus offering a more open and well articulated sound imo


+1 for Starline tips, perhaps we can convince KZ to bring them back instead of those dreadful white things they include now!


----------



## seanwee

baskingshark said:


> Eartips are very overlooked. I'd say they change the sound much more than cables (for cable believers).


While eartips are almost always guaranteed to change the sound, cables will depend on what you are upgrading from. Poor cables like what sony provides stock will see a dramatic difference when you upgrade to a good 8 core cable. If you already have a decent cable, the differences are so minor you won't appreciate the difference when switching to and from the upgrade cable. In general a well made $50 aliexpress cable is all you need.

$300-$1000+ Artisan cables with exotic and less conductive materials are a whole other rabbit hole though. If I wanted a different signature I would rather spend the money on actually buying another iem.


----------



## Steve Dave (Mar 9, 2022)

In the past I've always bought bullet? style in-ear earphones (SoundMagic e80), now looking into the chunkier style IEMs but I'm a bit concerned about the fit.
Before buying a decent pair I thought I'd buy a few dirt cheap ones to try out the various shapes.
To be honest the vast amount of cheap IEMs available is mind boggling so was hoping someone could please give me the popular opinion on what are considered to be reasonable all-rounders in the around $10 price range?
Although these are just to test I'd still like something listenable so I don't feel too guilty when I gift them on to my less favourite nieces or nephews.

I see the KZ ATE and ZS3 are in the right price range and seem to have a different casing design from each other which would fit my purpose, ZS3 looks like it has a more pronounced wing on the back than the ATE.
Anything newer I should be looking at?

Thanks


----------



## gourab1995

Steve Dave said:


> In the past I've always bought bullet? style in-ear earphones (SoundMagic e80), now looking into the chunkier style IEMs but I'm a bit concerned about the fit.
> Before buying a decent pair I thought I'd buy a few dirt cheap ones to try out the various shapes.
> To be honest the vast amount of cheap IEMs available is mind boggling so was hoping someone could please give me the popular opinion on what are considered to be reasonable all-rounders in the around $10 price range?
> Although these are just to test I'd still like something listenable so I don't feel too guilty when I gift them on to my less favourite nieces or nephews.
> ...


Moondrop Spaceship, very underrated budget in-ears. Highly recommended if you want a balanced-treble focus sound. 
Blons bl-03 are the classic if a balanced-bass signature is on your mind. (with tips swap, I use Tanchjim T-APB T300B+T300T tips and maybe a cable swap)
Final E500 for neutrality without being boring.


----------



## Steve Dave (Mar 9, 2022)

gourab1995 said:


> Moondrop Spaceship, very underrated budget in-ears. Highly recommended if you want a balanced-treble focus sound.
> Blons bl-03 are the classic if a balanced-bass signature is on your mind. (with tips swap, I use Tanchjim T-APB T300B+T300T tips and maybe a cable swap)
> Final E500 for neutrality without being boring.


Hi Gourab,

Thanks very much for the reply but I'm actually interested in trying the larger/full size IEMs (like Moondrop Starfields), as I've never tried that style before I've no idea if that type of IEM fits my ears, hence trying some various cheaper $10 ones first.

My current most used earphones are the Final E2000 and have a pair of Tanchjim Tanyas on deck ready to go when I inevitably break the captive cable on them, so would be grateful for suggestions for something different from those please, physical design wise?

Thanks


----------



## Sunstealer

Dear all,

Very happy with my "new" Mojo 1. I have a TRI I3 which is warm and U-shaped and ER2XR which is neutral with a little bass boost.

I would like the extension of the TRI but with the clarity of the ER2XR. I like a good helping of defined bass but do not consider myself a basshead. I'm not interested in the Ety EVO as I don't feel it would represent enough of a step up for me and the dedicated cable is a turn off. 

Given that the Mojo is warm, perhaps a more balanced IEM would be next? My budget is £100-£150, happy to consider secondhand, don't mind what the driver style/count is but like hybrids. Don't really want to get into EQ, though. I would rather the IEM do the work, so to speak. 

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## Barndoor (Mar 10, 2022)

I've heard neither, but See Audio Yume Midnight or ThieAudio Legacy 4 might be what you are after?


----------



## Sunstealer

Thanks for the consideration. Maybe - the Yume looks more interesting but my preferences don't mesh enough with crinacle's for me to consider it. I reviewed the TRI Meteor but found it too warm and lacking treble extension. That tells me that Harmanish tuning may not be my cup of tea. 
Might wait for TRI Aurora reviews?


----------



## WendyLi




----------



## WendyLi

Surprise! KBEAR Aurora single dynamic HiFi wired in ear earphone KBEAR Official Store will release on March 12th. Are you looking forward to it？
Aliexpress:https://kbear.aliexpress.com/store/5017064


----------



## Sunstealer

WendyLi said:


> Surprise! KBEAR Aurora single dynamic HiFi wired in ear earphone KBEAR Official Store will release on March 12th. Are you looking forward to it？
> Aliexpress:https://kbear.aliexpress.com/store/5017064


Only if the price is right....


----------



## Lobarkaine (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi all.
Having I Just a lot of low price chi-fi iems, D*6 Dq6 NRA C12 Tanya the better sounding for my taste, wort the effort to buy the CRA or could I save the money for something better?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

seanwee said:


> While eartips are almost always guaranteed to change the sound, cables will depend on what you are upgrading from. Poor cables like what sony provides stock will see a dramatic difference when you upgrade to a good 8 core cable. If you already have a decent cable, the differences are so minor you won't appreciate the difference when switching to and from the upgrade cable. In general a well made $50 aliexpress cable is all you need.
> 
> $300-$1000+ Artisan cables with exotic and less conductive materials are a whole other rabbit hole though. If I wanted a different signature I would rather spend the money on actually buying another iem.


exactly....thats what im trying to say to people that consider sub-100$ upgrade cable as BS like if it was a 1K$ cable...for exemple, just recabling my VIDO earbuds with a SPC cable make SO much difference it literally heal bass distortion issue...i dont think its psychoacoustic bias...i can invent distortion noise with my mind!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> Having I Just a lot of low price chi-fi iems, D*6 Dq6 NRA C12 Tanya the better sounding for my taste, wort the effort to buy the CRA or could I save the money for something better?


if I were you, ill stay away of KZ if your fav is Tanya since it mean your perhaps sensible to natural timbre and smooth tonal balance....perhaps giving a try to Tripowin Lea or Tanchjim Ola is a better bet.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sunstealer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy with my "new" Mojo 1. I have a TRI I3 which is warm and U-shaped and ER2XR which is neutral with a little bass boost.
> 
> ...


I just receive the AUDIOSENSE AQ4 today and I do think it's an excellent IEM. Warm bass with weighty slam, great clean vocal presence, crisp treble that doesnt feel out of place. Sound like a crisper KBear Meteor with better imaging but similarly smooth natural timbre (for hybrid BA). Bass remind me TRI I3pro too. I didnt like AQ3 since their were too much bass bleed and treble wasnt extended enough, AQ4 solve all this issue. Very well balanced smooth W to ''romantic-neutral'' IEM. I will compare them to DT600, but I already feel its more cohesive as a whole in term of balance.


----------



## InvisibleInk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I just receive the AUDIOSENSE AQ4 today and I do think it's an excellent IEM. Warm bass with weighty slam, great clean vocal presence, crisp treble that doesnt feel out of place. Sound like a crisper KBear Meteor with better imaging but similarly smooth natural timbre (for hybrid BA). Bass remind me TRI I3pro too. I didnt like AQ3 since their were too much bass bleed and treble wasnt extended enough, AQ4 solve all this issue. Very well balanced smooth W to ''romantic-neutral'' IEM. I will compare them to DT600, but I already feel its more cohesive as a whole in term of balance.


I wonder how these stack up to my personal hybrid champion, the Shozy Form 1.4.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

InvisibleInk said:


> I wonder how these stack up to my personal hybrid champion, the Shozy Form 1.4.


i wonder too...dont have those...i still have the Rouge tough...its not exactly the type of IEM that make you go WOW....tonality is too balanced cohesive and slightly warm for that. Kinda smooth L shape tonality. It follow the DT600 soundsig legacy.
its easy to love. but is it easy to forget too? thats the question i will try to solve after honey moon period.


----------



## Sunstealer (Mar 11, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I just receive the AUDIOSENSE AQ4 today and I do think it's an excellent IEM. Warm bass with weighty slam, great clean vocal presence, crisp treble that doesnt feel out of place. Sound like a crisper KBear Meteor with better imaging but similarly smooth natural timbre (for hybrid BA). Bass remind me TRI I3pro too. I didnt like AQ3 since their were too much bass bleed and treble wasnt extended enough, AQ4 solve all this issue. Very well balanced smooth W to ''romantic-neutral'' IEM. I will compare them to DT600, but I already feel its more cohesive as a whole in term of balance.


Thanks for the suggestion. I look forward to your write up as you have a few of the IEMs I have or have had in the past so it's easier to get a reference. Reading the reviews, I don't think the Aurora is for me. I though the Meteor was a little dull, to be honest. I'm struggling to think of anything else that would be a step up. Maybe I need to go up a price bracket?

I'm hoping @Nimweth or @baskingshark can chime in as I find their impressions are close to what I perceive.


----------



## gadgetgod

WendyLi said:


> Surprise! KBEAR Aurora single dynamic HiFi wired in ear earphone KBEAR Official Store will release on March 12th. Are you looking forward to it？
> Aliexpress:https://kbear.aliexpress.com/store/5017064


I hope these are matte finished and not fingerprint magnets like the OG Aurora hehe.


----------



## baskingshark

Sunstealer said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Very happy with my "new" Mojo 1. I have a TRI I3 which is warm and U-shaped and ER2XR which is neutral with a little bass boost.
> 
> ...



Hmm perhaps these are the IEMs you can read about:

1) *Tripowin Olina* - harman tuned IEM (single DD), similar tonality (graphs) to Tanchjim Oxygen, but perhaps maybe hitting 70% technical peformance of the Oxygen. Excellent technicalities - imaging, micro-details, soundstage, instrument separation. Can be a tinge hot for treble sensitive folks, but I think a warm source balances it out. Sharp edge definite for notes and quite a good all rounder. I'd call it a baby Tanchjim Oxygen for 2.5x cheaper.

2) *Moondrop KATO* - this IEM follows Moondrop’s virtual diffuse sound field (VDSF) tuning philosophy (which is their in-house variant of the Harman curve). The KATO has 2 tuning nozzles to change the presentation slightly, and has quite lush and thick mids, especially lower mids. Tonally it is smoother than the Olina, the KATO has a more compressed soundstage but is more detailed. Imaging and instrument separation are slightly weaker on the KATO, compared to the Olina.

Hope this helps and that the others can chime in! Sorry I'm more of a single DD guy, not so much into hybrids.
 But if you want a technical hybrid at that price, also you can read about the *TRI Starsea*. It has 4 tuning options to be neutralish to U shaped. Excellent technical performance in micro-details, imaging and instrument separation. However, it is not the bassiest, even on the bassiest tuning switch, and due to the 9ish ohm impedance, it needs a source with output impedance < 1.15 ohm ideally, based on rules of 8ths. The chord mojo's reported 0.7 ohm OI should be a good match for it.


----------



## Sunstealer

I had shortlisted the KATO and Starsea already so it's good to see harmony! I have tried the KBEAR Lark which was very neutral with minimal bass. I think the Starsea may be something similar in terms of bass quantity. I'll keep that one on a back burner. The KATO has been described as more neutral and perhaps too flat for me. The Olina might be interesting - but I am sensitive around 3K so maybe not. I note there is modding going on so will read the thread to see what the deal is. Thanks again!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sunstealer said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I look forward to your write up as you have a few of the IEMs I have or have had in the past so it's easier to get a reference. Reading the reviews, I don't think the Aurora is for me. I though the Meteor was a little dull, to be honest. I'm struggling to think of anything else that would be a step up. Maybe I need to go up a price bracket?
> 
> I'm hoping @Nimweth or @baskingshark can chime in as I find their impressions are close to what I perceive.


For balanced sounding IEM with just a hint of extra bass punch-presence but smooth crisp clarity and imaging i would highly suggest the HISENIOR T2 CLASSIC.

I have KATO, im not a big fan of the timbre which is a bit too bright for my taste.

HZsound Mirror and Aria still worth the consideration too.

Seem like you want an energic IEM but not a clinical or harsh one...all these choice are good, HZ being the most vivid and sharp of the bunch.

Final A4K is worth consideration too.

TRI I3pro too, even if the bass part is quit warm and a bit sub bass boomy-sloppy.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, for those interested, this is my (overdue) review of Moondrop Kato. 

https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/03/04/moondrop-kato-review-bright-side-of-harman-target/


----------



## Sunstealer

Found a new boxed Audiosense AQ4 for very cheap. Pulled the trigger. Iacta alea est!


----------



## gourab1995 (Mar 11, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> Hi Gourab,
> 
> Thanks very much for the reply but I'm actually interested in trying the larger/full size IEMs (like Moondrop Starfields), as I've never tried that style before I've no idea if that type of IEM fits my ears, hence trying some various cheaper $10 ones first.
> 
> ...


Tripowin lea graphs good. Sounds decent (Neutralish i guess) on some audio demos from Dan's YouTube channel. But i don't have first hand experience so can't vouch for it 100%. Form factor is different. Its the fill your ears type thing. Fairly cheap as well.

TFZ makes some good fun sounding iems. I have the T2 which i used to enjoy a while back when a v-shaped signature didn't bother me. Now the etymotic ER2XR has pretty much destroyed the v-shape for me. Good comfort on the T2. Again the fill your ear type deal. Not sure if they are cheaper now.

Comfort wise for me iems from Jade Audio were very good. Sound wise a disappointment. I guess fiio makes some iems in similar shell FH1s (Jade audio is a fiio sub brand) But no clue as to how they sound. They are off the budget by quite a bit

That's all i got. Can't help much. There are more experienced people out here that can tell better, if form factor is a major factor.


----------



## Tzennn

Steve Dave said:


> In the past I've always bought bullet? style in-ear earphones (SoundMagic e80), now looking into the chunkier style IEMs but I'm a bit concerned about the fit.
> Before buying a decent pair I thought I'd buy a few dirt cheap ones to try out the various shapes.
> To be honest the vast amount of cheap IEMs available is mind boggling so was hoping someone could please give me the popular opinion on what are considered to be reasonable all-rounders in the around $10 price range?
> Although these are just to test I'd still like something listenable so I don't feel too guilty when I gift them on to my less favourite nieces or nephews.
> ...


1. Save your money
2. Buy 1 good iem (Best all rounder is Aria)
3. Delete account and have fun.
Lol if you haven't got into the rabbit hole, just don't ever get into it. It's seriously stressful (sometimes)
- for 10$ it's quite hard to actually pick some good iem, maybe CCA CSN, CST (bullet), CCA CRA (8$ on my Eshop), KZ EDX pro


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Sunstealer said:


> Found a new boxed Audiosense AQ4 for very cheap. Pulled the trigger. Iacta alea est!


great, im very curious to know how you find them!
be aware they are super ear tips picky, i use the KBear O7 wide bore yellow eartips, it open sound up, another person I suggest this confirm it really improve overall rendering (imaging-soundstage and bass impact-separation). They are a bit source picky in the sens like most hybrid they love low impedance output and benefit from clean not bass boosted source.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> Having I Just a lot of low price chi-fi iems, D*6 Dq6 NRA C12 Tanya the better sounding for my taste, wort the effort to buy the CRA or could I save the money for something better?


ill go BQEYZ way, like K2 or KC2 since they know how to build IEM unlike KZ and i never have any QC issue and built is ultra sturdy....kinda mindblowing for 30$ in fact. timbre is better tha NRA C12 (not Tanya).
It depend what you want, if you want serious reference crisp sound HZsound Mirror is great.
Final E1000 is logical sidegrade to Tanya.
Aria is great, one of my fav sub 100$ but not everybody love them since dynamic is a bit lean and bass slam on the smooth not energic punchy side...
Whizzer HE01 too is still great, similar to T3+


----------



## Steve Dave (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestions.

After spending way too much time researching this, I've come up with a list of supposedly "not terrible for the money" <$10 non bullet style IEMs, according to reviews from various sources.
KZ ATE/ATR
KZ ZS3
KZ EDX
KZ EDX Pro
TRN MT1
TRN CS2

In the end I've ordered the TRN CS2 and KZ EDX Pro, which have slightly different designs to test.

Thanks


----------



## r31ya

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> After spending way too much time researching this, I've come up with a list of supposedly "not terrible for the money" <$10 IEMs, according to reviews from various sources.
> KZ ATE/ATR
> ...


I will add the local darlings is the og KZ ZST, if you still can find it.
It was my sister and my in law favorite.
KZ ZST-X is apparently pretty good successor two, it was sold for $12~15 ish in my place.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> After spending way too much time researching this, I've come up with a list of supposedly "not terrible for the money" <$10 non bullet style IEMs, according to reviews from various sources.
> KZ ATE/ATR
> ...


EDX is more than decent and the PRO is suppose to be better so i think you do a good ultra budget choice mate!


----------



## G777 (Mar 13, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> After spending way too much time researching this, I've come up with a list of supposedly "not terrible for the money" <$10 non bullet style IEMs, according to reviews from various sources.
> KZ ATE/ATR
> ...


The EDX Pro should be decent, and even better if you mod it (which usually involves putting some kind of damping material in or on the nozzle). The CS2 looks extra shouty based on the graph and should also benefit from some damping.


----------



## r31ya

G777 said:


> The EDX Pro should be decent, and even better if you mod it (which usually involves putting some kind of damping material in or on the nozzle). The CS2 looks extra shouty based on the graph, and should also benefit from some damping.


If i recalled it right, the "Pro" aspect is to fix that treble section of the regular EDX.


----------



## seanwee

Tzennn said:


> 1. Save your money
> 2. Buy 1 good iem (Best all rounder is Aria)
> 3. Delete account and have fun.
> Lol if you haven't got into the rabbit hole, just don't ever get into it. It's seriously stressful (sometimes)
> - for 10$ it's quite hard to actually pick some good iem, maybe CCA CSN, CST (bullet), CCA CRA (8$ on my Eshop), KZ EDX pro


Nozzle modded CRA is better than the Aria for cheaper. Just got to try it out last week. Better bass control, clearer more detailed sound overall.


----------



## Tzennn

seanwee said:


> Nozzle modded CRA is better than the Aria for cheaper. Just got to try it out last week. Better bass control, clearer more detailed sound overall.


For some reason CRA doesn't work well with my library, bass lack punch, a little harsh 5k, vocals don't sounds quite good. Always have to EQing them. Aria is clearly a safer bet (for me)
Maybe unit variant


----------



## seanwee

Tzennn said:


> For some reason CRA doesn't work well with my library, bass lack punch, a little harsh 5k, vocals don't sounds quite good. Always have to EQing them. Aria is clearly a safer bet (for me)
> Maybe unit variant


The nozzle mod improves on the vocals and harshness a lot. Bass wise i feel that the CRA is already at the limit quantity wise but perhaps your library just needs more bassy sets.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Mar 13, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ill go BQEYZ way, like K2 or KC2 since they know how to build IEM unlike KZ and i never have any QC issue and built is ultra sturdy....kinda mindblowing for 30$ in fact. timbre is better tha NRA C12 (not Tanya).
> It depend what you want, if you want serious reference crisp sound HZsound Mirror is great.
> Final E1000 is logical sidegrade to Tanya.
> Aria is great, one of my fav sub 100$ but not everybody love them since dynamic is a bit lean and bass slam on the smooth not energic punchy side...
> Whizzer HE01 too is still great, similar to T3+


Thank's NynPHONOmaniac, you are always kind and precise in your replay. 

I try to explain better my taste (sorry for my english) d*6 is my reference in subbass bass quality.
Reading your BQ3 review I find C10 and Zs10pro bass to bloated.
Shozy Form 1.1 bass are tick but too much.

Tanya has an overall pleasant presentation I like it a lot, but lack details and transient speed I search for an upgrade.

NRA high mids and trebbles are just a little peaky and fatiguing to my taste, better C12 but I'm looking for something more refined.

I'm afraid HZ Mirror is too peaky and lack bass and Aria too could not match my taste.

Whizzer Kilin HE01 are in my radar.

I'm looking for an iem fun and engaging but refined, detailed and trasparent but not too peaky (I could be tollerant about this ), an iem that is really an upgrade of the iems I just have and I've mined a lot in the forumer review to chose. Thank's all.


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 13, 2022)

seanwee said:


> The nozzle mod improves on the vocals and harshness a lot. Bass wise i feel that the CRA is already at the limit quantity wise but perhaps your library just needs more bassy sets.


Not really, i'm fine with CRA bass quantity but not quality, it's don't have the timbre, punchiness that i'm looking for (something like Sony Z1r bass). If you fine with CRA bass, there's a chance that your library going to be EDM/ Orchestra/ Ambient, for my rock library it doesn't meet my requirement. This is the mod i did with CRA, use them to listen to game OST, love it
Edit: i'm more of a mid/treble head than bass head, but i like well done bass






Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's NynPHONOmaniac, you are always kind and precise in your replay.
> 
> I try to explain better my taste (sorry for my english) d*6 is my reference in subbass bass quality.
> Reading your BQ3 review I find C10 and Zs10pro bass to bloated.
> ...


Aria (tried)/ Tin T3 +/ Dunu TitanS is definitely a good choice, even tho i don't have any of them right now to help you know what to buy, but all of them are good and you would be happy with them, perhaps you should try Dunu Titan S


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's NynPHONOmaniac, you are always kind and precise in your replay.
> 
> I try to explain better my taste (sorry for my english) d*6 is my reference in subbass bass quality.
> Reading your BQ3 review I find C10 and Zs10pro bass to bloated.
> ...


Hum, Aria might lack energic fun factor....lotta people find them boring while i find them mature with appealing extra sub bass...and excellent technicalities. HE01 is an upgrade over T3+ as said imo still transparency isnt really there, texture is a bit saturated-opaque. 
whats your max price range btw??

im still loving the Audiosense AQ4 alot, right balance between fun and balanced signature with good technicalities that doesnt affect tonality in a clinical or non-musical way.

in super cheap budget I still find the KZ CRN decent even if their been a KZ drama about poor drivers impementation....Tripowin Lea too is something very good.

KBear meteor is quite warm, but non fatiguing, fun and tonaly pleasant with very beautifull vocal for an hybrid.

DIdnt try Tripowin Olina but it seem excellent too, like a cheaper answer to Kato.

BQEYZ KB100 and Spring2 are good bet too, the latter being brighter bassier.


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Thank's again NinPHONOmaniacsAria might lack energic fun factor....lotta people find them boring while i find them mature with appealing extra sub bass...and excellent technicalities. HE01 is an upgrade over T3+ as said imo still transparency isnt really there, texture is a bit saturated-opaque.
> whats your max price range btw??
> 
> im still loving the Audiosense AQ4 alot, right balance between fun and balanced signature with good technicalities that doesnt affect tonality in a clinical or non-musical way.
> ...


Thank's again NinPHONOmaniacs.

E. 100 is my max price.

Tri Meteor and Olina are little more up but could worth the effort with a preference for the Olina.

Lower price I find interesting Bqeyz K2, Tripowin TC01 and Jade Audio Ea1 all less refined than Olina/Meteor but fun and competitive in the price range?

Thank's Tzenn too!
Maybe Titan S could have too little bass enfasis for my taste?


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 14, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's again NinPHONOmaniacs.
> 
> E. 100 is my max price.
> 
> ...


if you like Tanya, a chance that you will like the Aria is pretty high, Aria (for me) is like a refined verson of any of iem under 100$, Titan S on the other hand (i think) is an upgrade that you might looking for, a jump in technical performent, more mature tuning. Also the Olina seems to have problem with upper mid, so it needs some mod, still Titan S with filter looks better



Love to see Titan S with Carbon driver instead of LCP, but anyway
Edit: if you listen to orchestra/ EDM then CRA is a great buy aswell


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tzennn said:


> if you like Tanya, a chance that you will like the Aria is pretty high, Aria (for me) is like a refined verson of any of iem under 100$, Titan S on the other hand (i think) is an upgrade that you might looking for, a jump in technical performent, more mature tuning. Also the Olina seems to have problem with upper mid, so it needs some mod, still Titan S with filter looks better
> 
> Love to see Titan S with Carbon driver instead of LCP, but anyway


ARIA FTW mate....i find very funny people that say T3plus is superior.
Titan have a S perhaps for Shoutyness...not sure, didnt hear it but the section bump is a bit dangerous in that regard.
Olina seem legit. I dont say this with joy....since I dont like Linsoul nor BGGA.
Still, i think he say Aria isnt for him...Tanya have thicker timber and more V shape overall signature. I adore both.
You have good taste mate. HZsound Mirror. Aria. All big WIN imo


----------



## r31ya (Mar 14, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> if you like Tanya, a chance that you will like the Aria is pretty high, Aria (for me) is like a refined verson of any of iem under 100$, Titan S on the other hand (i think) is an upgrade that you might looking for, a jump in technical performent, more mature tuning. Also the Olina seems to have problem with upper mid, so it needs some mod, still Titan S with filter looks better
> 
> Love to see Titan S with Carbon driver instead of LCP, but anyway


As someone who move from Tanya to Aria (still daily aria)
Aria definitely clear upgrade from Tanya. the clarity, the technical capability, great nuanced female vocal with proper body.

however, Tanya sounds is Chunky. Tanya for bass, low growling, guttural male vocal (rock and all) still have "better" body than Aria.
Aria may have better resolution, but jumping from Tanya to Aria, that's one possibly only aspect that i feel Aria is lacking from Tanya.

That being said, the "lacking" part may comes from Aria is better polished so it may suppose to sounds more natural than overly chunky sounding Tanya, but still...
Aria is still super awesome and i got mine (4 month old second hand) for $53, its a steal for that price


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> As someone who move from Tanya to Aria (still daily aria)
> Aria definitely clear upgrade from Tanya. the clarity, the technical capability, great nuanced female vocal with proper body.
> 
> however, Tanya sounds is Chunky. Tanya for bass, low growling, guttural male vocal (rock and all) still have "better" body than Aria.
> ...


Right on mate...will not repeat my last post, but your right.

You know...their always been an ''audiophile dilemma'' for me about timbre density....more its dense...less its transparent. Right balance that permit transparency with thickness is so ****ing rare...

So at they end, Aria isnt as thin as some other transparent IEM, it have air...in density...for ex, Tanchjim OLA is thinner.


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 14, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ARIA FTW mate....i find very funny people that say T3plus is superior.
> *Titan have a S perhaps for Shoutyness...not sure, didnt hear it but the section bump is a bit dangerous in that regard.*
> Olina seem legit. I dont say this with joy....since I dont like Linsoul nor BGGA.
> Still, i think he say Aria isnt for him...Tanya have thicker timber and more V shape overall signature. I adore both.
> You have good taste mate. HZsound Mirror. Aria. All big WIN imo


I always find that 3,3khz bump make macro detail more crisp and make high notes vocals sound... well harsher ... but it's acceptable (???), by any means i still think it's a well tuned iem. If they can make TitanS with Carbon driver + 2 BA, with more bass, better treble, even if they priced same as Z1r i still choose TitanS right away!
I always categorized into 2 type of iem, the one that try to impress you, and the one that you come to appreciated. Tanya have a certain Wow effect, so refined version of it is Aria which is opposite. For me, I always go for the one that impress me instead of being all rounder (safe) ...


----------



## Lobarkaine (Mar 14, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> I always find that 3,3khz bump make macro detail more crisp and make high notes vocals sound... well harsher ... but it's acceptable (???), by any means i still think it's a well tuned iem. If they can make TitanS with Carbon driver + 2 BA, with more bass, better treble, even if they priced same as Z1r i still choose TitanS right away!
> I always categorized into 2 type of iem, the one that try to impress you, and the one that you come to appreciated. Tanya have a certain Wow effect, so refined version of it is Aria which is opposite. For me, I always go for the one that impress me instead of being all rounder (safe) ...


It's always a pleasure read all you. 

I understand your technical and audiophile approach, some of you are very good and experienced reviewers.

I agree with NinPHONOmaniacs
Right balance that permit transparency with thickness is so ****ing rare...
(I'm again going crazy projecting my self made personal speakers😂😂)

Immo the right balance (ipotetically 20/20.000 hz) in music reproduction needs sub bass deep as possible, (in spycoacoustic give spatiality not only impact) enough mid bass to give body to the whole sound (male vocals bass guitars orchestral strings section piano organs), rich detailed mids, transparent high mids and trebbles estended as possible without artificial peaks (to may have instruments right and deep sense of position too).
All this with good speed and fast transient, but with little slower decay (more realistic).

In the real world instruments have body and never are strident (think about violins or trumpets).
Earing fatigue came from distortion (most in third harmonic) introduced by reproduction system technical implementation and mastering choose.

(I hope my technical expressions are comprensibile 'cos my english limits😊)

As example to my (old) ears Tanya is a relaxing pleasant iem, nothing more, many could definitely be happy with.😉

But I'm got by the iems monkey and I ask and trust in your experienced opinion 'cos I can't try more expansive iems.
I could experiment with cheap iems but is impossible to me do the same thing with more expansive iems.

This is my modest opinion as musicians and hifi entusiast.

Thank's all!


----------



## NeonHD

As you can always expect on AliExpress, the seller was so nice to have included some "Sony condoms" with the IEMs 😂😂






I wonder what translators they even use 😂


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ahah....well....i always see ear tips as something VERY intimate so...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hum, yes, the TANCHJIM OLA grow on me. 

ill be the black sheep about those I guess.

simply put: technicalities are insanely good in sub-100$ price range.

There you go for my first impressions:

*TONALITY: 7.8/10
TECHNICALITIES: 8.8/10
CONSTRUCTION-COMFORT: 7/10
SOUND BENEFIT: 8.5/10*

OLA, a mature vivid sounding IEM with crazy technical performance, severe tonality and extreme clarity.

OLA, tuned by ASANO TANCH, tuner of the OXYGEN. (edit: seem like this assumption is BS....)

OLA, the polar opposite of Tanya. Anti-coloration, anti bass warmth and rumble, anti-thick timbre.

OLA, in my case, need brain burn in to be fully enjoyed, as well as finding the right ear tips to get a secure fit and open sound.

OLA-NALITY= Bright neutral with hint of extre mid bass punch, high level of transparency and sharp and textured treble.

TECHNIC-OLA-LITIES= Extremely good, fast snappy attack, excellent resolution and transparency with rich nuanced texture, imaging with rich layering and crisp positioning. Real mind blow here, i need to compare to HZsound Mirror but these might be in similar league, timbre seem to have more micro details in texture for ex and sound is a bit less flat and more holographic.

OLA TIMBRE= even if I praise it, it have a slight metallic edge to it sometime, it's a bit thin too and brightish-dryish, this is is a timbre to charm your ears it their to extract presence of every sound info.

BASS: This is were the sword hit, it will be hate-love affair, its just a hint boosted in mid bass so kick do have weight and energy, minimal, that permit to keep everything clean. Here the texture work better since it embrace bass roundness. Sub bass is there (once you got the right eartips) and produce minimal rumble, qui similar to HZsound Mirror in that regard, for ex, with track Moonlight from IAMDDB you can feel the sub bass density but it's articulation is a bit flat, still, it permit to be well separated from the punchy kick. This is what is phenomenal here, how the sub-kick and mids are perfectly articulated and separated. Its a versatile ''unfun'' bass, it do well with acoustic bass in jazz trio even if i would love a bit more resonance and body.

MIDS: Hum, crisp and transparent, light in weight, piano note are fastly rendered, clean and clear but lacking a bit in lead attack and resonance, 2 things that can interfer with clarity in busy track so here the OLA deal like a champ. We have more texture than density and warm. Female vocal are suprisingly full and well rounded though, very beautifull and fowards yet non sibilant or artificial. In fact, it might be the most natural part of sound rendering of OLA: a female vocal lover IEM.

TREBLE: Fast, energic, between dry and airy and very generous in micro-details even if it doesn't feel unbalanced or overly an analytical. Sometime it can go a bit hot (especially at high volume) so cymbals splash will sound a bit harsh and shouty. I would have love a bit more brilliance and sparkle, for ex the harpsichord of Pierre Hantai sound a bit dry and lacking in natural decay, but he play so ****ing fast that at least the OLA can keep up with it's performance, never mixing notes in a messy resonant way. But lack of note weight and sparkle make it hit or miss depending of harmonic range he play. So, a hint clinical too is the treble.

SOUNDSTAGE is deeper and taller than wider, and I highly suggest to use KZ STARLINES eartips to not make it overly intimate.

IMAGING is excellent as stated in technicalities section, since we have both transparency and crisp resolution, the mix of transparent sound layers and static instrument positioning is way above it's price range here.

CONCLUSION

Asano Tanch know how to tune reference sounding IEM with mature tonality, high level of resolution and near unseen technical performance for the price. This IEM will impress more the hardcore audiophile than does that search for colored and charming musicality with warm natural timbre or fun soundsig with extra bass. It's an IEM that can grow on you when you feel like going critical listening, it's not a boring one, in fact, it can be perhaps fatiguing for some treble sensitive people since its very energic and lively.
Anyhow, this is an audacious tuning choice from Tanchjim that might pay in the long run since their no other IEM with this very tonality wtv price range I try...
These OLA deserve respect, even if the musicality is unforgivably severe.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

This new chifi group seem promising, at least in term of full chifi market covering without any bias from the admin (promoting agenda that can put into shadow some brands or products connected to competitors etc). seem like a positive place too, but its a very young group (1 day). the goal seem to be positive and avoid toxic sound preference debate.
it need some help to grow. so why not join?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/517665269706033


----------



## zenki

NeonHD said:


> As you can always expect on AliExpress, the seller was so nice to have included some "Sony condoms" with the IEMs 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony condoms are awesome though


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi all.
To understand if I could like neutral sounding iems I've choose to buy a cheap Final E1000 well reviewed by boot NymPHONOmaniacs and RikudouGoku.
Friday I'll may do the test.  

I hope the cx31993 dongle could drive them well...🤔


----------



## Dobrescu George

My full video review of the 7Hz Timeless is live now!! If you like V-Shaped sonic presentations, this is going to be a favorite. Also, it is supported fully by Linsoul Audio, making the deal even better~ 

We all heard that some Flavor Of The Month IEMs sound good, but what does that mean? Well, FOTM is an expression often used on the Head-Fi forums, and it refers to to products that  become popular quickly, and which tend to be forgotten a while after launch, thus their month of popularity. Is 7Hz Timeless one of those, or it's just a really popular IEM that everyone started liking fast?


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello Head-fier’s!...Introducing the *BFB ACACIA *

Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB), has been on my radar since last year on the Taobao shopping website from China!

Check out my impressions by clicking the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16870528



Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## Lobarkaine (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi all,
E1000 are at home 
After 30 hours burn in I may say I like them, a pleasing sound mid centric/neutral iem, with inoffensive high and fast enough bass.
I may undestand why many like them, in the price range are very competent in music reproduction and surplising revealing.

Tanya are the first choice to compare them, same warmish tonality where Tanya has more bass body and E1000 is more neutral and has better mids. Tanya is a more fun allrounder but E1000 could please many with a nice revealing relaxed sound.

Immo....to E1000 give their best with rock , jazz and little ensamble, lacks a little more bass to be a complete all rounder, earing Fanfare for a Common Man the timpanoes lacks of body and impact, Verdi's Don Giovanni become confused in the more complex passages (I'm earing them now writing at realistic volume!), reproduce very well male and female voice with good nuances (Pavarotti, Mina, Annie Lennox) maybe lacks a little more trebbles extension to be more airy, sound wise the general timbre is more natural and correct than many other iems I've.

I've try to compare them to the Shozy Form 1.1 but this is to much unfair.

Any way I like E1000, them could be a pleasant intimate iem to introducing in long listening sessions that force me to investigate more deep in the neutral iems.

Now I may understand better why more experienced forumer suggest Mirror or Aria and I've definitely put them in my radar with Olina, KC2/KB100, but HE01, EA1, DQ6S, TC01 too.

Thank's all.😉👍


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all,
> E1000 are at home
> After 30 hours burn in I may say I like them, a pleasing sound mid centric/neutral iem, with inoffensive high and fast enough bass.
> I may undestand why many like them, in the price range are very competent in music reproduction and surplising revealing.
> ...



If you like Final E1000 or neutral sets, check out the neutral bright DUNU Titan S which is an upgrade over the E1000 in almost every department, from technicalities to bass extension to non detachable cable.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

There you go for my review of the AUDIOSENSE AQ4.

Man, i love those. Audiosense have evolve alot with the time, would they become the ''Chifi Final Audio''? Don't know, but here the balance is excellent, you can't really tell it's an hybrid. Big big plus imo. 

In fact,it might be the gate away drugs for those that think IEM with BA can't sound natural. 

These and T800 are my fav.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/audiosense-aq4.25703/reviews#review-28195


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> If you like Final E1000 or neutral sets, check out the neutral bright DUNU Titan S which is an upgrade over the E1000 in almost every department, from technicalities to bass extension to non detachable cable.


Thank's baskingshark.
I've read your review and added the Titan s to my wish list.👍👍


----------



## Arjey

Over two years of everyday use has passed, and my Blon 03 still have _perfect balance_ and work _flawlessly_. Tho the transparent coating on the IEMs has peeled in multiple places (I didn't even know they where coated before), and my SPC upgrade cable has oxidized and become so stiff that it finally broke (actually _broke_, not tore). I'm genuinely surprised that they still work _perfectly_ (after changing to a spare cable, obviously), after more than two years of sleeping in them, cooking with them, and walking around over 7h (average) a day every day. I basically live with them in my ears.. Built like a tank!


----------



## gadgetgod

Guys, how is the Tanchjim Ola? I might be looking for something in the budget segment soon. Looking for something with a balanced sound and a hint of added sub-bass boost.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

zenki said:


> Sony condoms are awesome though


Sony eartips make earwax turn white. Gross!


----------



## baskingshark

gadgetgod said:


> Guys, how is the Tanchjim Ola? I might be looking for something in the budget segment soon. Looking for something with a balanced sound and a hint of added sub-bass boost.



Very technical set (almost as good as Heart Mirror in technical performance), tuned to the unique HRTF curve. 

Bass lite (not for bassheads), and soundstage is compressed though. Subbass rolls off early, so if you are looking for subbass boost, look elsewhere.

But my biggest beef with the OLA is the atrocious fit. Fit can make or break an IEM (look at BLON BL-03), and the round shells and overly short nozzle of the OLA make it uncomfortable, and also give a poor seal (poor seal = shouty). If you are interested to get it, perhaps look at getting some longer aftermarket eartips on standby (which may add to costs).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all,
> E1000 are at home
> After 30 hours burn in I may say I like them, a pleasing sound mid centric/neutral iem, with inoffensive high and fast enough bass.
> I may undestand why many like them, in the price range are very competent in music reproduction and surplising revealing.
> ...


Your so welcome mate, you have good hearing for sure since I say about the same about E1000 and Tanya similarities.

But now, i feel ashame to not having try 1.1! I try the Rouge and was very underwhelmed...but its an hybrid so...

imo, their 2 quest in audio world that can get mixed up: tonality crush vs technical awe....let say both Aria and Mirror have best of both world but Aria can be more pleasant since its laid back and a bit more natural in timbre...

their other things to explore to in chifi world, dac amps and dongle....im back into this obsession lately since i cant handle more KZ CCA TRN stuffs. Oh, but i can sure appreciate bright mature tuning of TANCHJIM OLA. it seem Tanchjim can't do bad IEM, just cant lol

about dongle, TEMPOTEC HD V is a miracle sound value, which is logical to some extend since HD PRO was a revolution at the time (replace by Jcally JM20 for supreme sound value now). HD V is cheapest dongle using dual ES9019 dac, MQA compatible too.


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 22, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> im back into this obsession lately since i cant handle more KZ CCA TRN stuffs. Oh, but i can sure appreciate bright mature tuning of TANCHJIM OLA. *it seem Tanchjim can't do bad IEM, just cant lol*


You can't even find a chifi iem that worse than this to begin with


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Your so welcome mate, you have good hearing for sure since I say about the same about E1000 and Tanya similarities.
> 
> But now, i feel ashame to not having try 1.1! I try the Rouge and was very underwhelmed...but its an hybrid so...
> 
> ...


Thank's very much NynPHONOmaniac for you kind words 😃

I simply love the music.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 22, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> You can't even find a chifi iem that worse than this to begin with


yes. gk10 is tonally bad and have intense qc issue.
tx
this is a proper and more professional graph :





i really wish people will stop with inacccurate amateur graph spamming....


as well, part of answer for bad bass and strange tonality is the Ba being in middle with a plastic cavity holder...

anyway, not sure your are that curious...not sure to get your ''point'' neither since its inaccurate.


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for warm and thicc, and if you want it FiiO, FD1 is the perfect choice to start your audio journey! I make full comparisons with three other popular entry-level IEMs, to give you a better idea of where they stand in the market, and how well they match to current runners for the title of the best entry-level Chifi IEMs 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/03/fiio-fd1-iems-warmer-thicker-effect.html


----------



## Tzennn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yes. gk10 is tonally bad and have intense qc issue.
> tx
> this is a proper and more professional graph :
> 
> ...


So the plastic holder is the reason why gk10 sound boxy? I have gk10 aswell but the graph looks hilarious


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tzennn said:


> So the plastic holder is the reason why gk10 sound boxy? I have gk10 aswell but the graph looks hilarious


yeah lol this very graph is among worst thing i ever seen in my life tbh!

but i need to underline it again: DON'T trust every graph! Some are plain amateur BS...will not tell name since i dont like that.

But their the other QC issue too, so if a reviewer obsess with its graph 20$ mic decide to share something that is plain wrong, it can be misleading. What i see here...is DD not working or a big issue with sealing dont know and tbh dont care.

I enjoy Crin graph because it's knowledgeable....and aware of acoustic laws.

This can't be improvise.

Again, GK10 suck. In fact, it will disappear from my list soon...i was really thinking about it even if my pair was from frist carefully qc batch with surely similar tonal balance than crin graph.

with wrong timbre-tone still. 

still, it was better than 75% of KZ stuffs, including CA10.

dat dat.


----------



## Tzennn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah lol this very graph is among worst thing i ever seen in my life tbh!
> 
> but i need to underline it again: DON'T trust every graph! Some are plain amateur BS...will not tell name since i dont like that.
> 
> ...


Still have the best tech till 300$ tho.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My take on *Kotori Dauntless*. While Tonality will be hit or miss depending of your tonal taste, the technicalities a sure extremely impressive. 

*KOTORI DAUNTLESS NO BS REVIEW

TONALITY: 7/10
TECHNICALITIES: 8.8/10
CONSTRUCTION: 9/10
SOUND BENEFIT: 8/10


TONALITY*
Bright neutral-treble-centric to vivid W shape with tamed bass response, the Kotori put all its energy and talent in treble region, favorizing an open, detailed and energic signature with razor sharp clarity.

*TECHNICALITIES*
Excellent for the price, and it seem this is the goal of the tuning: take full advantage of attack speed without bass veil. This DD is fast, very fast and well controlled too. Resolution is high. Transparency is above average. The Dauntless is a couragous IEM that can deal with busiest jazz rock or symphony track whitout loosing it's edge in definition and articulation in attack, all concentrate in upper range.


*BASS* is flat with notable tamed sub-bass response that doesn't feel lacking in extension but sure did in body, rumble, impact and presence. Bass line are far away in the background, well textured and clear enough but easily drowned when hgiher number of instrument come in. Their slight bump in kick and upper bass lower mids presence, this permit to have minimal punch in rock and jazz but not enough to make big kick of pop, soul or rap music club-like or heavy in slam enough. This is serious AF bass, not particularly bad in quality, just lacking in quantity for being really versatile. In fact, if your familiar with Hifiman RE600 bass, it's even better in extension and without any distortion, muffling, bleed in mids.

*MIDS* are on the dry, clean and detailed side, with great transparency but intimate presentation. They are thin and lack in body and well rounded warmth. Their presence is pushed in upper mids, but some instruments like saxophone sound surprisingly good, wide and airy, yet transparent and textured. Mids texture and crispness are boosted to the detriment of density and wideness of timbre. Female vocal sound fowards but have minimal sibilance, timbre is on the abrasive side here and a bit boxy.

*TREBLE* is extremely impressive, yet it might be too audacious it's approach of dynamic amplitude too. This will be too much for must people apart treble head and those that prefer analytical sound. It isn't a disaster since the attack is very fast and well controlled, another highlight of the Dauntless, but it does affect overall balance and can make percussion distracting being too fowards, even if again, i've heard worst in that aspect. Its very snappy and sharp highs, whithout lotta decay and brilliance strangely. It does extend far though and pick up tremendous amount of micro details effortlessly. One thing that save the highs from being too brutal is that while sibilance occur, it's mostly in recording that have some in first place, as well their no splashyness to be found due to good attack control so cymbals will not create a distortion nightmare. In fact, we have BA life treble here, and as said, for percussions it can go spectacular, especially solo drum in jazz which is fully restitute in all it's speed glory, from toms and kick to hit hat and cymbals, all perfectly define, textured, yet accurate in attack-timing and benefiting from extra treble air, cause yes, this is an airy open treble too.

*SPATIALITY* is all about deepness, with average wideness, it doesnt feel stock in your head but not far from it.

*IMAGING* is very good, though strangely dealed with since high harmonic instrument are better separated and have more sens of space than mids and bass instruments (sub-4khz).

*COMPARISONS

VS HZsound Hearth Mirror*

Well, let's begin by sayin HZ seem smooth sounding after going some time with the Dauntless, which should tell you alot since they are very vivid and energic brigh IEM, but better rounded on they edge and as a whole. Second things that hit is sub bass weight and presence, but these doesn't make them feel bass, just fuller-weighty and more extended in bass presentation. In fact, kick have more punch with the Dauntless here, making HZ bass feel like a warmer round slam. Tonality is more balanced in it's W shape with HZ, less spiky and shouty on top. Yet, cymbals feel a bit more splashy with HZ, in a smoothed way. Did it mean attack is faster with the Dauntless? Thats possible due to concentration of energy on top while HZ disperse the energy in mids and bass presence too. This is the thing here, Dauntless mids feel very distant compared to HZ, dryer, lighter, flatter in dynamic too. Back to the treble, their mroe air on top with the Dauntless, but its more spike, less full in restitution and more fatiguing. Timbre crually lack density with the Dauntless as well as texture balance, which both are better with HZ Mirror. Unbeatable sub-100$ king of high end balance between technical and tonal prowess.
So, if you want a more technical sounding HZM, with less soul and versatility, Dauntless might be the winner here for you.

*VS Moondrop Aria*

So different here, the Aria being way smoother, more organic and open in presentation, with denser yet more clean and transparent timbre. Dauntless is the tonal opposite, having no sub bass boost at all, nor fowarded mids presence, and all it's energy spike seem where the Aria smoothen it's curve like snap and abrasiveness in texture. Bass is warmer and less textured with Aria, weightier but not as dry-punchy, mids are fuller but not as clean even if less distant and better layered the definition isn't as sharpen in higher harmonic. For vocal and acoustic instrument like violin, piano, the natural yet polished mids of Aria will do better while for rock electric guitar will sound better and more define with the Dauntless. Soundstage is way wider and taller with the Aria, while imaging is a bit more blurry, vaporous even if richer is sounds layers separation.

All in all, its clear for me that Aria is miles ahead in term of balance, attack weigth and timbre, but hey, if you find them boring the Dauntless are sure to wake you up!

*CONCLUSION*

When i feel an audio company got tremendous potential, I get excited inside...but this doesn't mean this translate positively into my critical hearing judgment outside. In fact, i might become even more severe and no BS, so this promising company can excell in their futur tuning.

Dauntless is one of those rare new audio company that I feel have immense potential. While this time their tuning might please only a niche audiophile target, the approach is at the same time bold and mature, it doesn't go safe at all and follow a specific tuning ideal that will magnify energy and details of music with great vividness.

If you weight your sound benefit with amount of clarity-details, complex dynamic timing and sharpness of imaging, the Dauntless sure deliver extremely high value in that regard.
For natural tonal balance lover, it will be another story.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dobrescu George said:


> If you're looking for warm and thicc, and if you want it FiiO, FD1 is the perfect choice to start your audio journey! I make full comparisons with three other popular entry-level IEMs, to give you a better idea of where they stand in the market, and how well they match to current runners for the title of the best entry-level Chifi IEMs
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/03/fiio-fd1-iems-warmer-thicker-effect.html


wow thats some ''retro'' IEM, i did enjoy them at the time. you give me the envy to give them new fresh listen!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Hello Head-fier’s!...Introducing the *BFB ACACIA *
> 
> Bamboo Forest Bird (BFB), has been on my radar since last year on the Taobao shopping website from China!
> 
> ...



Hello mate, still active on HF, thats very cool!

Can you share some *Pros and Cons* of these so we get an idea here too?

As well, what price is it?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 23, 2022)

*-----KIND OF MEA CULPA----*

Ok guys.
I know time have change as well as very well hearted passionate members of this thread are all mostly gone, some out of headfi and other have even pass away (RIP Panda).
It make 9 years i'm part time active on Headfi and see it evolve for the better or the worst in term of community vibe.
Reviewers fight and ambition is surely no1 reason, after it's credibility combat and bad temper, which here, i did have done errors in the past.
For this thread, as well as whole chifi community, I would say toxicity have highen, even if from groups i'm not part of too, so it's not just me but about a phenomenon of innaceptation of different sound impressions or appreciations.
I play piano, produce music and recorded sound field for my whole life, but I have lot of other passion too.
But NO i don't measure IEM or Headphones because I only review with my ears, thus it's call ''sound impressions'', not objective fact.
Did it make me a bad guy or shaddy reviewer?
I don't think so.
Where I feel bad about is when I can be consider as snobbish or elitist because of impulsive opinion I share, which at they end are a form of audiophile ideology or preference.
It's not because I don't appreciate a KZ or TRN IEM that I should trash talk about them. That, i'm sorry about. I'm 38 and it's immature.
In 2022, I calm my hubris and open my humility.
If their something i've done in the past that spoil your listening pleasure: I am sincerly Sorry.
You will never see me tell to somebody it's IEM he love is trash. That's maloven, again, I don't think ive done this since 5 years, but if I do: Sorry.
As well, I did perhaps enter this toxic reviewers competition-paranoia-reactivity and surely insult some years ago, or imply they have bad hearing which was pretentious: again sorry for this and it's just vain. Since I will never know. 
About graph: I love reading it, but will never make any measure because there enough out there, thanks to Crin for it's generous contribution and I highly suggest you to read it's article about ''How to read graph'', here: https://crinacle.com/2020/04/08/graphs-101-how-to-read-headphone-measurements/
I did read this article some year ago, it was enriching. Very detailed and in depth.
Anyway, all that to say that i'm still open minded and passionate about Chi-Fi, it's in my skin and my ears, all day long.

No one have ultimate golden ears, the act of hearing is a form of bias in it's own too (different sensitivity-shape and different psychoacoustic perception), thus the extra measurement benefit, but everybody love to listen to music and good audio gear.


Chi-Fi and high sound benefit return is what connect us all here and beyond. I'm not in competition with other group or reviewers. I want budget audio gear to be known and share, for every type of listeners and budget. I want to enjoy any gear of any price as well, without being judge on preconception. 

As the cliché sentence say: Do do to others what you would not like them to do to you. Taking account of your temper weakness make you evolve, and while I evolve in audio experience and sound perception sensitivity, it's time I evolve in social media communication too.

From now on, NymPHONO is chill and positive, and learn from it's past error.


My reviews are subjective, honnest and will always be like this. Not just Chi-FI, not just IEM, not just obsess with technicalities.

I will not participate to bad vibe or subjective sounds impressions dispute anymore. Even if attacked. Never ever.


PEACE


----------



## baskingshark (Mar 23, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My take on *Kotori Dauntless*. While Tonality will be hit or miss depending of your tonal taste, the technicalities a sure extremely impressive.
> 
> *KOTORI DAUNTLESS NO BS REVIEW
> 
> ...



Agree with this, Kotori Dauntless has very good technicalities, but is too bright for non trebleheads. Timbre is also quite nasal and thin.

I think it has a very niche tuning, for analytical heads, but it can get fatiguing with longer sessions. Technicalities gets an A or even S for the cost. But tonally and timbre wise I would have to give it a C.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Agree with this, Kotori Dauntless has very good technicalities, but is too bright for non trebleheads. Timbre is also quite nasal and thin.
> 
> I think it has a very niche tuning, for analytical heads, but it can get fatiguing with longer sessions. Technicalities gets an A or even S for the cost. But tonally and timbre wise I would have to give it a C.


Exactly, and this is where its hearth breaking imo
i mean, this is where i wonder about tonality charm too...did it charm some people? this is the question. i see some people liking it, but math say its a minority here.
anyway, technical head might really enjoy them.

Ill give a A too, its the type of IEM that can distract you with their phenomenal snappy (good quality) treble, and at this price: its sure very rare.


----------



## 1clearhead

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hello mate, still active on HF, thats very cool!
> 
> Can you share some *Pros and Cons* of these so we get an idea here too?
> 
> As well, what price is it?


Sure, no problem...

Here's a brief mention on the *BFB ACACIA*

To read the whole mini review, click the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16870528


*PROS & CONS:

PROS*
Fast bass punch
Excellent resolution and clarity
Details/Micro-details
Better than average soundstage
Built quality
Sounds even better when amped
Crossover electronic divider
Comfortable fit
Detachable cables
Nice ear tip assortments
Shirt clip
Carry case

*CONS*
Not for bass heads
May be prone to harsh or sibilant tracks, though the details are so inviting!

*FINAL COMMENTS & PRICE:*
I think the BFB ACACIA offers a good opportunity for listeners to experience a neutral sounding signature with a lift on the upper range for excellent technical hi-end details. You can purchase the BFB ACACIA at around 219 yuan, which translates to $34 US dollars. Finally, I would like to thank the owner of Bamboo Forest Bird and his team for providing the BFB ACACIA in return for my honest impressions.

Check out the BFB ACACIA by searching below.

*OFFICIAL STORE: *BAMBOO FOREST BIRD TAOBAO STORE
https://shop230644266.taobao.com

*OFFICIAL CHINESE WEBSITE:*
https://www.zhuaudio.com

*Note:* In the case of BFB not selling their items outside of Taobao, you can register your address and buy any of them globally through a Taobao Agent by sending the Taobao webpage item to any of the Taobao global services links below. You can read their services and see which one's the best for you.

1) https://www.howtotao.com/buy-from-taobao
2) https://baohero.com/taobao-agent-usa
3) https://www.tbget.com
4) https://parcelup.com

Hope this helps anyone in their personal choice of whether the BFB ACACIA is right for you!
Cheers! 

-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> Sure, no problem...
> 
> Here's a brief mention on the *BFB ACACIA*
> 
> ...


OH! 34$!
Thanks mate, sure on my list now...would you say its better than ZS10pro?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Was feeling retro today and give a listen back to my old URBANFUN HYBRID (call Urbanfun HIFI too), they are responsible for my Chi-Fi obsession....next level, since the balance was very organic delicate and refined for an IEM of this price at the time and still certainly is even today.

Sure, it isnt delivering a lush thick timbre when it come to mids, but presence, clarity and separation are very good as well as transparency. It's not an harsh sounding IEM, at least with Tempotec HDV i pair them with right now. Punchy crisp near neutral with airy treble and fast well separated mid bass thump and textured but lean sub bass.

I think the fact they still exist after 5-6years is a statement of quality, but i'm not certain it use very same DD driver...since Urbanfun can be a bit how say, impresible about this (if people remember the YBF polemic about drivers change....from Bery plated to cheaper Titanium)

my old review is here:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ge...re-dynamic-earbuds.21841/reviews#review-18335

It make me nostalgic about these ol'days. Loomis is missing, even if he continu to do reviews I think, not sure.


----------



## 1clearhead (Mar 26, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH! 34$!
> Thanks mate, sure on my list now...would you say its better than ZS10pro?


The sound signature is totally different from each other. The BFB ACACIA benefits better from a warmer AMP, since they have a neutral and brighter signature showing off all the details from your music library, while the KZ ZS10 PRO can be used almost on any device with its' slight V-shape signature with a noticeable lower-end bass response for most other genre's. The ZS10 PRO is higher in volume too. Meaning, the ZS10 PRO does not take that much effort to make them loud from any device, while the ACACIA will take more volume to make them sound just as loud with the benefit of good detail retrieval. So, those that are planning to buy the ACACIA should keep everything I mentioned above in mind.

*Note:* About the ACACIA, those that are bass heads should stay away, while those that are treble heads are more than welcome to check them out.

Glad to help, NymPHONOmaniac! 

-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> The sound signature is totally different from each other. The BFB ACACIA benefits better from a warmer AMP, since they have a neutral and brighter signature showing off all the details from your music library, while the KZ ZS10 PRO can be used almost on any device with its' slight V-shape signature with a noticeable lower-end bass response for most other genre's. The ZS10 PRO is higher in volume too. Meaning, the ZS10 PRO does not take that much effort to make them loud from any device, while the ACACIA will take more volume to make them sound just as loud with the benefit of good detail retrieval. So, those that are planning to buy the ACACIA should keep everything I mentioned above in mind.
> 
> *Note:* About the ACACIA, those that are bass heads should stay away, while those that are treble heads are more than welcome to check them out.
> 
> ...


Very helpful ideed Clear, thanks! Its true ZS10pro is super easy to drive....gotta love this when you plan to use with your phone fo ex.

So brighter than ZS10pro, well my treblehead side might enjoy it if near neutral too

Now, i'm cursious to know your fav 50-100$ and 100-200$ chifi gems hehe, if you feel like it, it will be very enriching....to much obscure offering. 

Last obscure IEM i try was Dauntless as noted above. I do think Kotori worth to be follow for next release...their next release, the Vampire, look very similar to F4100 in term of graph. but with the mid bass slam that it lack imo.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at an budget friendly Fiio/Jade JD3 on Headfonia
Article here: https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-jd3-review/


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Mar 28, 2022)

This 3.28 sale on AE, a certain company has a clearance sale for a Tri product. Easy to guess? Hmm.

The Tri product is apparently a 2 BA + 1 DD that's $130 USD normally. Snagged it for ~$94 CAD ($75 USD) with this sale, and looking at Tri's catalogue of earphones... well, I shouldn't speak so confidently so soon but I'm hoping it'll replace my similarly priced Em Tee 300 as the "fun" earphones in my collection, I like my highs but I admit even my Em Tee 300 can get a teensy bit hot up there, and I don't mind losing a bit of bass if it gives mids/vocals some room to breathe. Hoping its "gimmick" is not just a gimmick either, as I think I may use it when I opt for more bass as I please. Will be paired with my Fiio M7 for both indoor and outdoor use, hope it works out alright


----------



## Barndoor

SomeEntityThing said:


> This 3.28 sale on AE, a certain company has a clearance sale for a Tri product. Easy to guess? Hmm.
> 
> The Tri product is apparently a 2 BA + 1 DD that's $130 USD normally. Snagged it for ~$94 CAD ($75 USD) with this sale, and looking at Tri's catalogue of earphones... well, I shouldn't speak so confidently so soon but I'm hoping it'll replace my similarly priced Em Tee 300 as the "fun" earphones in my collection, I like my highs but I admit even my Em Tee 300 can get a teensy bit hot up there, and I don't mind losing a bit of bass if it gives mids/vocals some room to breathe. Hoping its "gimmick" is not just a gimmick either, as I think I may use it when I opt for more bass as I please. Will be paired with my Fiio M7 for both indoor and outdoor use, hope it works out alright


Got me confused! Reviews say meteor, but that is only 1 BA. Starsea is the 2 BA model.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Only some products are on sale for 3/28 on AE, sadly the Mirror isn't so I've choose to buy KB04 and EA1 at a very cheap price.
Now I've to wait a month to have them at home.


----------



## pevinkarker

SomeEntityThing said:


> This 3.28 sale on AE, a certain company has a clearance sale for a Tri product. Easy to guess? Hmm.
> 
> The Tri product is apparently a 2 BA + 1 DD that's $130 USD normally. Snagged it for ~$94 CAD ($75 USD) with this sale, and looking at Tri's catalogue of earphones... well, I shouldn't speak so confidently so soon but I'm hoping it'll replace my similarly priced Em Tee 300 as the "fun" earphones in my collection, I like my highs but I admit even my Em Tee 300 can get a teensy bit hot up there, and I don't mind losing a bit of bass if it gives mids/vocals some room to breathe. Hoping its "gimmick" is not just a gimmick either, as I think I may use it when I opt for more bass as I please. Will be paired with my Fiio M7 for both indoor and outdoor use, hope it works out alright


Link please?


----------



## Dobrescu George

If you're looking for some neat super entry-level IEMs, I found that Vesna from Astrotec is a perfect match, with an impactful, V-Shaped and dynamic sound that can easily match IEMs 3 times more pricy, and with good ergonomics and comfort too! I invite you to read more in my full review!~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/03/astrotec-vesna-iems-low-entry-high-performance.html


----------



## Stingray5funk

Almost neutral sounding KZ under 50?


----------



## Nimweth

Stingray5funk said:


> Almost neutral sounding KZ under 50?


How about these: AS12
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33050050400.html?spm=a2g0n.order_detail.0.0.1294f19csMpY9Q


----------



## Tzennn (Mar 29, 2022)

Stingray5funk said:


> Almost neutral sounding KZ under 50?


CCA CST
Edit: CCA CRA and Kz Zex pro


----------



## danieldvk

Stingray5funk said:


> Almost neutral sounding KZ under 50?


It's not KZ but a good option is the Nicehck DB1.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok, the Hisenior T2 aka FEBOS T2 classic is back at bargain 100$ price (since some time)....and yes, i still have them in my ears after 3 years of use...I'm amaze by sound value of these since day one...listening to them right now with FIIO KA3, pretty intense listen: crisp, vivid, detailed energic yet balanced and not harsh. Transparent to the source since KA3 is rather energic, but T2 deal with everything like a champs in term of technicalities, without going messy or wacky on the way.

it's not perfection, hint of BA timbre there and there I guess...but man, it make years I repeat this is the dual BA deal to get when in 100$ price range. 
https://www.hisenior-iem.com/collections/universal-in-ear-monitors/products/t2-classic


----------



## baskingshark

Stingray5funk said:


> Almost neutral sounding KZ under 50?



KZ and neutral are oxymorons. Majority of KZs are V shaped.

But must it be a KZ? There are some other neutralish IEMs at the budget segment that are well regarded eg Tin T2, DUNU Titan S, HZSound Heart Mirror.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Mar 31, 2022)

The new upcoming *KZ EDA* prototypes graphs....will it be a new ED9? (Yep, all V shape too!)
 One thing sure, I hope KZ give serious tuning work on these and step up their game. (graph under with high price is other fancy IEM model to compare the balance curve)




EDIT: so it seem its a 3 IEM package....hum, don't know what to think about this.


----------



## Gifting (Apr 1, 2022)

Dobrescu George said:


> If you're looking for some neat super entry-level IEMs, I found that Vesna from Astrotec is a perfect match, with an impactful, V-Shaped and dynamic sound that can easily match IEMs 3 times more pricy, and with good ergonomics and comfort too! I invite you to read more in my full review!~
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/03/astrotec-vesna-iems-low-entry-high-performance.html


The shape of those remind me of these, which I bought a couple months ago. They're nice sounding V-shaped iems. Almost balanced, with slightly recessed mids. At a huge discount right now. 13 bucks. 

*Edit*: Forgot to mention they come with these eartips called BLISS 3. 0. They look very similar to Sony’s tips (which I’ve never had).  According to them, they “*were precisely tuned….to be more conical than other brands. They naturally block out background noise for outstanding noise-isolation and they feature the tightest bass seal, best fit, stability, sound and ultimate comfort*.”

I do have to attest to its isolation. These are the most isolating and most sealing of the stock iem tips I have (have about 10). As for sound, I’m not sure. Never had the Sony hybrids, spinfits, or inverted KZ starlines to compare to. Here are some pictures of the eartips. I misplaced a pair of the red ones. They also came with an extra pair of comply tips.









https://www.amazon.com/V-MODA-Hybri...01M734JKO/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## saadi03

I'm really struggling so I thought I would ask you guys. I'm on the hunt for compact IEMs. In terms of size, think SE215s or IE300s since I need to wear them under a helmet. I've looked at lots of lists but I'm coming up short. Does anyone have any recommendations for any good ones around $60-80? My ideal sound signature is v-shaped.


----------



## lushmelody

saadi03 said:


> I'm really struggling so I thought I would ask you guys. I'm on the hunt for compact IEMs. In terms of size, think SE215s or IE300s since I need to wear them under a helmet. I've looked at lots of lists but I'm coming up short. Does anyone have any recommendations for any good ones around $60-80? My ideal sound signature is v-shaped.


Moondrop SSP, maybe.


----------



## danieldvk

saadi03 said:


> I'm really struggling so I thought I would ask you guys. I'm on the hunt for compact IEMs. In terms of size, think SE215s or IE300s since I need to wear them under a helmet. I've looked at lots of lists but I'm coming up short. Does anyone have any recommendations for any good ones around $60-80? My ideal sound signature is v-shaped.


Reecho SG-1.


----------



## KutuzovGambit

saadi03 said:


> I'm really struggling so I thought I would ask you guys. I'm on the hunt for compact IEMs. In terms of size, think SE215s or IE300s since I need to wear them under a helmet. I've looked at lots of lists but I'm coming up short. Does anyone have any recommendations for any good ones around $60-80? My ideal sound signature is v-shaped.


If you’d settle for U-shape instead then Tin T2 Plus.


----------



## saadi03

KutuzovGambit said:


> If you’d settle for U-shape instead then Tin T2 Plus.


I would totally settle for U-shape! I mostly just need good bass or my music gets boring.

Thanks for the recommendations everyone! This was a huge help. If anyone has any other options I would love to hear.


----------



## Stingray5funk

What’s everyone’s thoughts on the CCA12


----------



## Nimweth

How about these for £3.99. They just arrived and they have a very mature, neutral tuning, linear bass, present mids and good clear treble. 10mm single DD, wood casing and fabric cord. Amazing! 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aydino-XL-...Wood-Color/dp/B07KHP7JLB?tag=headphonesu03-21


----------



## PhonoPhi

Stingray5funk said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the CCA12


A good V-shaped KZ hybrid.
Close relative of KZ ZSX.
If you are OK with the treble, either of C12, ZSX or ZAX will do great for the money.
DQ6 (original) and CRA would be other budget alternatives.


----------



## Steve Dave

Nimweth said:


> How about these for £3.99. They just arrived and they have a very mature, neutral tuning, linear bass, present mids and good clear treble. 10mm single DD, wood casing and fabric cord. Amazing!
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aydino-XL-...Wood-Color/dp/B07KHP7JLB?tag=headphonesu03-21


Hello,
Could you please tell me what they are like for passive noise isolation?
Need a new pair for bedtime audiobook listening and the small size and shape look quite comfortable.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Stingray5funk said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on the CCA12


I like a lot the C12, V shaped, allrounder and fun.
If you like this tonal profile can't go wrong with them.


----------



## assassin10000

saadi03 said:


> I'm really struggling so I thought I would ask you guys. I'm on the hunt for compact IEMs. In terms of size, think SE215s or IE300s since I need to wear them under a helmet. I've looked at lots of lists but I'm coming up short. Does anyone have any recommendations for any good ones around $60-80? My ideal sound signature is v-shaped.





saadi03 said:


> I would totally settle for U-shape! I mostly just need good bass or my music gets boring.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations everyone! This was a huge help. If anyone has any other options I would love to hear.



I'd lean more towards the se215 if you want more isolation. 

The T2+ also probably won't have enough bass for your use, it's more neutral with a slight sub-bass/bass lift.


----------



## Nimweth

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> Could you please tell me what they are like for passive noise isolation?
> Need a new pair for bedtime audiobook listening and the small size and shape look quite comfortable.


Of course your ear anatomy will be different from mine, but I found the seal and isolation very good, I obtained a snug fit, as did my wife. You may have to experiment with tip rolling.


----------



## Steve Dave

Nimweth said:


> Of course your ear anatomy will be different from mine, but I found the seal and isolation very good, I obtained a snug fit, as did my wife. You may have to experiment with tip rolling.


Thanks very much for the info.
Build quality seems questionable but at that price, might just take a chance.


----------



## Nimweth

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks very much for the info.
> Build quality seems questionable but at that price, might just take a chance.


I bought a second pair for my wife, the build quality on both seems OK, though we shall have to see about durability. The sound, though, is amazing. I prefer them to the Sony MH755! They are burning in and improving all the time.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I find the Tanchjim OLA excellent, though tonality is very niche the technicalities are incredible for 40$.
Biggest issue for me is the fit, and im not the only one that get this ''iem poping out of my ears'' issue it seem. 
Their is my full review: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tanchjim-ola.25742/reviews#review-28274

You can find review of FIIO JD3 and JH3 on my site too. JH3 when on sale at 35$ is sure a real bargain, again, technical performance take the front and affect a bit musicality enjoyment, a bit like OLA in that regard.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi all, I've found a good offer on Amazon for the Aria so I got It.

After only 30 hours of burnin (Moondrop says 100 hour) I may say this is a very pleasant all round iem, enough bass for elettronic music (not basshead level) and natural sound that works well with voices male and female and good air in the treables.
A well balanced harmanish iem.

I've try to compare it with the E1000 ( the only one neutral sounding iem I've) but is to much unfair. E1000 is to much darker and less lively.

More interesting is the comparison with the Shozy Form 1.1 (V shaped and same price range). Boot are relaxing to my ears but Aria sound more natural end easy where the 1.1 has more body and more tecnicality maybe an int more correct in tonality and can reach basshead level.

Any way Aria is a very good iem for long listening sessions at home and on the go.

Thank's all that suggest me this iem!  👍


Now in my radar for neutral well sounding iems remain the KB100 and Titan S/Olina (boot upgrade of the Heart Mirror), I don't know if add the TC01 too.🤔
And for my basshead side the Reecho SG03 😃


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

These *Lafitear LF1* begin to get some excitment on Chifi Love group....

But...i'm still suspicious about DLC bery plated DD assumption...still, at 13$ (7$ on taobao i think) these might be a giant ultra budget killer! Let see if the hype grow outside Chifi Love. For legit drivers assumption, Vannak Pech will make a tear down, hes very knowledgeable about drivers models and material (since he built some and order plenty of DD etc)

.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004100940702.html


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 7, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> These *Lafitear LF1* begin to get some excitment on Chifi Love group....
> 
> But...i'm still suspicious about DLC bery plated DD assumption...still, at 13$ (7$ on taobao i think) these might be a giant ultra budget killer! Let see if the hype grow outside Chifi Love. For legit drivers assumption, Vannak Pech will make a tear down, hes very knowledgeable about drivers models and material (since he built some and order plenty of DD etc)
> 
> ...


Out of curiousty, maybe i should join the group after all. I can't go to the group with the link on your signature, can you give me a link ? Also the taobao link if you can


----------



## Kumonomukou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> These *Lafitear LF1* begin to get some excitment on Chifi Love group....
> 
> But...i'm still suspicious about DLC bery plated DD assumption...still, at 13$ (7$ on taobao i think) these might be a giant ultra budget killer! Let see if the hype grow outside Chifi Love. For legit drivers assumption, Vannak Pech will make a tear down, hes very knowledgeable about drivers models and material (since he built some and order plenty of DD etc)
> 
> ...


I was considering adding this or Lafitear LF4 to the cart during 3.28 sale. They screamed of KZs and I'm not a fan of transparent plastic unless the sound is ......hyped LOL? Ultimately chose Hzsound Heart Mirror and TRN V90s because of past interest plus their metal housings. 

Bought V90s mainly because of that attractive red paint. Their treble is a little too aggressive to my liking, not a great option for people with low treble tolerance. 

HM didn't blow me away but they're slightly above average across the board. The built is excellent, the unit is also smaller in person so the chrome finish isn't nearly as intrusive as I thought. Sound is 'EASY-GOING' and relatively clean(not sterile). Warmth of bass was marginally carried over to other spectrums and remain present. Resolution is fine but improvements in this area could really take these to the next level. Great vocal timbre is the note stands out to me. Etymotic ER4 series could be a reference for Lows and Mids regions IMO. Overall a safe rec for sub $50 IEMs if you're looking for somewhat of a 'boring' tuning!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Kumonomukou said:


> I was considering adding this or Lafitear LF4 to the cart during 3.28 sale. They screamed of KZs and I'm not a fan of transparent plastic unless the sound is ......hyped LOL? Ultimately chose Hzsound Heart Mirror and TRN V90s because of past interest plus their metal housings.
> 
> Bought V90s mainly because of that attractive red paint. Their treble is a little too aggressive to my liking, not a great option for people with low treble tolerance.
> 
> HM didn't blow me away but they're slightly above average across the board. The built is excellent, the unit is also smaller in person so the chrome finish isn't nearly as intrusive as I thought. Sound is 'EASY-GOING' and relatively clean(not sterile). Warmth of bass was marginally carried over to other spectrums and remain present. Resolution is fine but improvements in this area could really take these to the next level. Great vocal timbre is the note stands out to me. Etymotic ER4 series could be a reference for Lows and Mids regions IMO. Overall a safe rec for sub $50 IEMs if you're looking for somewhat of a 'boring' tuning!


Yeah, its really drivers tech assumption that hook me...but im still waiting for first impression by IAN to pull the trigger...since its really neurotic obsessive-compulsive chifi curiosity that drive me to trow 15$usd on IEM instead of food lol

what ear tips and source do you use with HZ mate? They are by far my fav sub-100$ IEM but not with every source i use, some make them flat-thin-boring.

damn...did i forget to share about this....a new single DD IEM from HZSOUND is coming, Keephifi will be the first to sell them i think. It have a strange name: HZsound Waist Drum. And very similar housing to DQSM Hermit (great technical iem with wonky tonality)....in fact, 2022 seem to be fullfill with new budget offering...wait a sec will do another post


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 8, 2022)

CHIFI budget market is on Fire in 2022, there you go for some very exciting release!

*Moondrop CHU* (22$ 10mm DD, seem to be balanced V shape, perhaps first Moondrop basshead iem?)
https://shenzhenaudio.com/products/...kJpBD7M-hhDyT3l7EH2Re5sAVC0vzDJNcn-4Tz9QNsrvE






*HZSOUND WAIST DRUM* (about 30$-6mm composite DD-open back design)






*''Sin Fir dii tii siix'' MAX* (!!) (1DLC DD-1BA-1pieze-about 40$ with modular cable) (should be available soon on Keehifi)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh, thanks fo


Tzennn said:


> Out of curiousty, maybe i should join the group after all. I can't go to the group with the link on your signature, can you give me a link ? Also the taobao link if you can


Oh, thanks for pointing this out, it should work now. Its a cool group, pretty positive and non-snobbish....diversify too...2 weeks old though lol
taobao of which IEM?


----------



## Tzennn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, thanks fo
> 
> Oh, thanks for pointing this out, it should work now. Its a cool group, pretty positive and non-snobbish....diversify too...2 weeks old though lol
> taobao of which IEM?


The lafitear(s) LF-1, i have search for it but can't find it on taobao


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tzennn said:


> The lafitear(s) LF-1, i have search for it but can't find it on taobao


ok i find it....but you see the ali link i share too right?
there you go: https://www.taobao.com/list/item/669502308780.htm

As well, their a first graph (courtesy of Ian Fann):


----------



## lushmelody

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ok i find it....but you see the ali link i share too right?
> there you go: https://www.taobao.com/list/item/669502308780.htm
> 
> As well, their a first graph (courtesy of Ian Fann):


Seems promising


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ok i find it....but you see the ali link i share too right?
> there you go: https://www.taobao.com/list/item/669502308780.htm
> 
> As well, their a first graph (courtesy of Ian Fann):



Actually if the graph is legit, this set looks like it will have massive subbass and a shouty upper mids (pinna gain of ~ 13 dB).


----------



## IEMbiker

baskingshark said:


> Actually if the graph is legit, this set looks like it will have massive subbass and a shouty upper mids (pinna gain of ~ 13 dB).


it is not if the graph normalize at 60db. 
So it would be great if the graphed have meaningful scale then we can interpret it correctly.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Actually if the graph is legit, this set looks like it will have massive subbass and a shouty upper mids (pinna gain of ~ 13 dB).


indeed....this is why i wait for human sound impressions. Ian just get his measuring gear....its just to give a hint about overall balance...not to make any conclusion.
im more intrigue by new HZ tbh


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ian update about Lafitear LF1:

Me:about lafitear...is is VERY impressive? do you think its necessary i order them?

Him: No, it does not impress me. especially the treble which im not a fan. bass is good though.

(so, ill say its a pass...and lets wait for Vannak to confirm driver material)


----------



## earmonger

saadi03 said:


> I would totally settle for U-shape! I mostly just need good bass or my music gets boring.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations everyone! This was a huge help. If anyone has any other options I would love to hear.


Sony MH755 --  very very tiny, big bass, V-shaped but not tinny. Widely counterfeited -- forget AliExpress -- but I got real ones from spassear 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/352537526219

Other Head-Fi people have said these are also real ones, and cheaper. I'd suggest white ones because they are less frequently fake.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/304069747002

They have a thin hardwired cable and it's J-shaped: short on left, long on right. They're unlikely to stand up to heavy use, but if you like them they're cheap enough to buy in bulk. 

There are long Head-Fi threads on MH755, including how to detect fakes.


----------



## Nimweth

saadi03 said:


> I would totally settle for U-shape! I mostly just need good bass or my music gets boring.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations everyone! This was a huge help. If anyone has any other options I would love to hear.


I recently got these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07KHP7JLB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
I prefer them to the MH755 as they are more balanced, less V shaped and have better detail and staging. Amazing for £3.99.


----------



## SomeEntityThing (Apr 10, 2022)

Earlier in late March I mentioned that there was a lucky bag on AliExpress for a Tri product, and recently I received it to find it was in fact the Tri Starsea.

Since I got them yesterday, *I've only used their default tuning* (both switches down), but OOTB using generic foam tips I'm satisfied. I feel they're sort of u-shaped with this tuning with well-bodied vocals and highs being more forward than the bass. I was a bit worried about the whole source pairing dilemmas I've read about regarding them, but they sound wonderful on both my Shanling M0 and Fiio M7, with differences pretty much how I predicted they'd be: Shanling M0 is slightly warmer with more recessed vocals with slightly smaller soundstage while Fiio M7 has slightly more extended treble. I like how it sounds on the latter more, yet still from baskingshark's information it seems like the M7's <2 ohms output impedance is a bit higher than what is ideal? Unbalanced, the HiBy FD1 is bassier than the M0, has even further extended treble and slightly more forward vocals on than the M7. Balanced accentuates these traits even further.

Compared with my current favourite IEMs and the only ones I've purchased for around the same price (actually, for a bit cheaper than the Starseas), the em tee three hundred, mids/vocals carry considerably more body, bass has less initial slam but seems to last longer (neither sets as I've tried them are particularly bass-heavy though), there is slightly smaller soundstage width. But then we get to the treble, and there is significantly more control in the higher treble than there is on the em tee three hundred so for my ears I get practically zero sibilance. This works wonders in songs where vocals/cymbals can get real hot on the three hundred; with the Starseas they are so much smoother and feel more natural to listen to while not leaving me craving for a lot more detail. Still, when I'm feeling adventurous and the the wider soundstage and super airy treble on the em tees ultimately win me over.

With these I get the smallest driver flex I've ever felt in the right ear. Even with the generic foam tips I still feel it, but it may as well be non-existant. Isolation is pretty killer on these, it's like ~65% the strength of the KZ ZS3's isolation which is to say they seal pretty tight - much, much more than my em tees. For my intended use case which is when outside while commuting, exercising (I took them with me for an evening stroll and with foam tips they fit snugly even as the walking gets brisk), etc., I think I'll be really happy with these. Looking forward to trying the other tunings!


----------



## Nimweth

SomeEntityThing said:


> Earlier in late March I mentioned that there was a lucky bag on AliExpress for a Tri product, and recently I received it to find it was in fact the Tri Starsea.
> 
> Since I got them yesterday, *I've only used their default tuning* (both switches down), but OOTB using generic foam tips I'm satisfied. I feel they're sort of u-shaped with this tuning with well-bodied vocals and highs being more forward than the bass. I was a bit worried about the whole source pairing dilemmas I've read about regarding them, but they sound wonderful on both my Shanling M0 and Fiio M7, with differences pretty much how I predicted they'd be: Shanling M0 is slightly warmer with more recessed vocals with slightly smaller soundstage while Fiio M7 has slightly more extended treble. I like how it sounds on the latter more, yet still from baskingshark's information it seems like the M7's <2 ohms output impedance is a bit higher than what is ideal? Unbalanced FD1 is bassier than the M0, has even further extended treble and slightly more forward vocals on than the M7. Balanced accentuates these traits even further.
> 
> ...


The Starsea and Em Tee 300 are two of my favourite IEMs. Try the "Amazing Bass"  setting on the Starsea, that is very good.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi all.
A store on AliExpress send me an advice about the HZsound Waist Drum, but I've found nothing in internet.
It looks a preselling 4/12.
Anyone know anything about this iem?


----------



## regancipher

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nope, imo a well balanced BA should not be easily spotted....like all this KZ-TRN-CCA crap with highs that jump at you like hooligans.
> but man....its jut my fav out of 4 IEM....not a must have at all....i like the Emerald soundstage and imaging....bass is a bit resonant.
> 
> to each their own...


I just reviewed the Emerald having finally picked up the revised version. Really impressed with them, probably my favorites under $30. 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ccz-emerald.25486/reviews#review-28273


----------



## regancipher

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> A store on AliExpress send me an advice about the HZsound Waist Drum, but I've found nothing in internet.
> It looks a presalling 4/12.
> Anyone know anything about this iem?


Keephifi have a video about them on their Instagram Here


----------



## Carpet

SomeEntityThing said:


> Earlier in late March I mentioned that there was a lucky bag on AliExpress for a Tri product, and recently I received it to find it was in fact the Tri Starsea.
> 
> Since I got them yesterday, *I've only used their default tuning* (both switches down), but OOTB using generic foam tips I'm satisfied. I feel they're sort of u-shaped with this tuning with well-bodied vocals and highs being more forward than the bass. I was a bit worried about the whole source pairing dilemmas I've read about regarding them, but they sound wonderful on both my Shanling M0 and Fiio M7, with differences pretty much how I predicted they'd be: Shanling M0 is slightly warmer with more recessed vocals with slightly smaller soundstage while Fiio M7 has slightly more extended treble. I like how it sounds on the latter more, yet still from baskingshark's information it seems like the M7's <2 ohms output impedance is a bit higher than what is ideal? Unbalanced, the HiBy FD1 is bassier than the M0, has even further extended treble and slightly more forward vocals on than the M7. Balanced accentuates these traits even further.
> 
> ...



I ordered those as well. If you look at the impedance, sensitivity, driver configuration and they tell you the brand..... 
The previous one was Tri Meteor for US$66.

Despite it being advertised as being available until 1 April, it's still up for US$80!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I ordered those as well. If you look at the impedance, sensitivity, driver configuration and they tell you the brand.....
> The previous one was Tri Meteor for US$66.
> 
> Despite it being advertised as being available until 1 April, it's still up for US$80!


wow...crazy good deal. I love the meteor. Lush immersive musicality.


----------



## Nimweth

I


regancipher said:


> I just reviewed the Emerald having finally picked up the revised version. Really impressed with them, probably my favorites under $30.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ccz-emerald.25486/reviews#review-28273


I really like the Emerald. The neutral/dark profile is very relaxing. I put them in my ears and.... aaaaah! You can get a bit more sparkle out of them with a good silver plated cable, I use a KBEAR 16 core cable with excellent results.


----------



## Carpet (Apr 12, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> wow...crazy good deal. I love the meteor. Lush immersive musicality.


The Meteor is great, probably gets the most use of all my IEMs. 

One of the reasons I went for the Starsea, TRI wasn't even on my radar before.


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *SF D.T.6 MAX* in-ear earphone is here! 

Check out my impressions by clicking the link below...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16913733



Enjoy! 

-Clear


----------



## Lobarkaine

The Kbear KB04 Is at home.

This iem is surplising good for the price, fast and solid bass, transparent airy and detailed mids and highs....no much to complain for the price, but to my ears the low mids are thinner and the highs pearcing and fatiguing for long listening, tonality is shimmering but not so correct.

The burnin is again goin on but I've just try to change the cable with the Kbear 8core pure copper without great benefit (and don't fit well) and foam tips to tame the exuberant mids/highs, probably I'll try the mesh mod too.
Trebbles heads will like this iem, but for my personal taste is to much hot to enjoy the music.

Looking at Titan s and Olina I hope them haven't this kind of highs....
Probably for my taste could be better the Tforce Yuan Li?


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> The Kbear KB04 Is at home.
> 
> This iem is surplising good for the price, fast and solid bass, transparent airy and detailed mids and highs....no much to complain for the price, but to my ears the low mids are thinner and the highs pearcing and fatiguing for long listening, tonality is shimmering but not so correct.
> 
> ...



The kbear KB04 is a V shaped set with quite decent technicalities. Hot in upper mids and treble and timbre not the best.

I think it is decent enough for $20ish, but the three iems u described are all single DD and are more expensive. They have better timbre and are more refined than the KB04.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 14, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The kbear KB04 is a V shaped set with quite decent technicalities. Hot in upper mids and treble and timbre not the best.
> 
> I think it is decent enough for $20ish, but the three iems u described are all single DD and are more expensive. They have better timbre and are more refined than the KB04.


Yes I've read your reviews 

As I say KB04 is good for the price and surplising revealing, but to me is to much fatiguing.

In your review you say Titann S and Olina are boot a little to hot in the trebles and I'm wandering if could be to much for my ears, Tforce seem to be more quiet.

To explain better NRA is my trebbles tollerance limits.😉😃


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Yes I've read your reviews
> 
> As I say KB04 is good for the price and surplising revealing, but to me is to much fatiguing.
> 
> ...



Olina is a little hot, but there is the simple mod of putting an extra (included) filter over the existing filter. "Shortbus Mod", all credit to Michael Bruce. I'm planning on trying KBEAR 07 tips on it first. They worked really well at taming same problem in CVJ Mirror.


----------



## Tzennn

Lobarkaine said:


> Yes I've read your reviews
> 
> As I say KB04 is good for the price and surplising revealing, but to me is to much fatiguing.
> 
> ...


I would consider NRA as tamed treble, both macro and micro detail don't stand out like the CRA, Aria is fine treble, CRA is slightly treble head, HeartMirror is treble head iem. For EDM i would say Blon 01 or geek wold is a good choice aswell.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Yes I've read your reviews
> 
> As I say KB04 is good for the price and surplising revealing, but to me is to much fatiguing.
> 
> ...



Tforce peak is around the 3 kHz region (upper mids). Olina and Titan S peaks are around lower treble region. KBEAR KB04 I don't have it with me anymore but IIRC the peaks were at upper mids and lower treble.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 14, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> I would consider NRA as tamed treble, both macro and micro detail don't stand out like the CRA, Aria is fine treble, CRA is slightly treble head, HeartMirror is treble head iem. For EDM i would say Blon 01 or geek wold is a good choice aswell.


Hi Tzennn, I like a lot Aria, an hint more details and could be perfect to me.

For EDM I use Shozy 1.1, DQ6 and dee tee 6, but Emerald or C12 are good too.
EA1 Is burning in, but looks me very good too.

I've a nice surprise using a QKZ T1 cable (8 core silver plated) with the C10...more open and firm sound for very little money.

I've to try the inespensive CRA 😉


----------



## freelancr

Sound demo time for _deep insertion_ budget IEMs: Tanchjim Tanya vs. Moondrop Quarks vs. Final E3000
I find the Final E3000 the all around best performers. 2nd place goes to the Tanya (best bang for buck) at half the price of the E3000. The Quarks are bass light and more suited for a more neutral experience.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 16, 2022)

Will receive the FIIO FD3PRO soon, i'm quite excited....what you guys think about those?

Oh, and finally...as always, post-hype NymPHONO...Tripowin OLINA will be tested soon.

Right now i'm listening to the Moondrop Kato and they really grow on me....i don't know if it's TACables Amber or burn in...but timbre is smoother now...incredible IEM, can't wait to compare them to Olina! (Kato are already reviewed on my blog)

Oh, and i was comparing them to Final A3000....big fail imo. I really can't love those IEM, just can't. Some can and it's OK.

FINAL A3000 VS MOONDROP KATO


Ouch....the Kato really put to shame the A3000 to the point I don't think I will ever be able to listen to them after this review. What that hit first is how much weighty, lively is the dynamic as well as sens of immediacy. Sound layers of A3000 feel very compressed, thin and flat, without amplitude contrast and this isn't due to lack of amping since I use the TRI TK2 with both (1250mw@32ohm). Thats the thing here, with A serie, the quest of transparency and crisp imaging tend to make tonality of both A3-4K artificial and forced in resolution while for the A3000 dynamic is tamed in vividness and impact to make it smoother but it fail due to slight treble spike that tend to be more energic than rest of spectrum, this make the KATO sound W shape, super bassy (which they aren't) and more holographic in a 3D spatiality while it's a tunel vision with A3K. Soundstage of Kato is notably wider taller, while hint deeper with A3K. Imaging is on par and less compressed. Bass is beefier, rounder, with weightier slam. Mids are notably more fowards, full and wide in presence, texture is on par and better balanced, not just about high harmonic focus. Treble is fuller, crunchier, more natural and with better decay, less dry and unbalanced, it is part of dynamic and timbral balance.
Here, it's both technicality and tonality that have upper hands with the Kato, making the A3000 sound very artificial and dull.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Will receive the FIIO FD3PRO soon, i'm quite excited....what you guys think about those?
> 
> Oh, and finally...as always, post-hype NymPHONO...Tripowin OLINA will be tested soon.
> 
> ...



Agree with you, the Final A3000 is very meh. Not as good price-performance ratio as some midFI CHIFI.



*As for KATO versus Olina:*
Timbre and tonality is better on KATO, Olina has better technicalities.

The KATO has a more compressed soundstage but is more detailed. Imaging and instrument separation is weaker on the KATO. The KATO, though, has better timbral accuracy and is less hot in the upper and lower treble.

Considering KATO is substantially more expensive than Olina, it is nothing to sniff at that the Olina can beat the KATO in technicalities. KATO though has better accessories and also has a tuning nozzle to change the sound signature a bit.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Agree with you, the Final A3000 is very meh. Not as good price-performance ratio as some midFI CHIFI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH.....man....so, hum, would you say it beat HZsound Mirror technicalities too? Kato are sure a bit expensive in term of overall sound value....if we compare with Aria especially.

(ps: i stop listening to A3000....i dont like iem that make me grumpy!)

btw, E500 is good for music not just gaming??

Happy to see the Autumn in you Fav list too mate, very good.

Have you try Kinera Idun Golden?...on the way too....with the URD. (yes, i like being overwhelmed)


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH.....man....so, hum, would you say it beat HZsound Mirror technicalities too? Kato are sure a bit expensive in term of overall sound value....if we compare with Aria especially.
> 
> (ps: i stop listening to A3000....i dont like iem that make me grumpy!)
> 
> ...



Yep KATO is just a bit better than Aria only, but as per usual diminishing returns kick in from budget -> midFI pricing.

Haven't tried Kinera Idun Golden bro, but I'm a bit hesitant to try Kinera gear, as my past 5 IEMs from them looked better than they sounded haha. Is it good?

E500 is very good for binaural tracks and videos/games, but not so great for non-binaural tracks. It has good soundstage/imaging for the price. I mainly bought it for the Final E tips (the tips go at $15 and the E500 is $20 -> so think of getting the IEM for $5 haha).


*For Olina versus HZSound Heart Mirror technicalities:*
The Heart Mirror has inferior soundstage, and a tinge worse imaging, micro-details, and instrument separation than the Olina. Heart Mirror bass is maybe tighter and faster.


----------



## 1clearhead

So far, the KZ EDA are going to be a hit in the budget sector! THEY ARE CRAZY GOOD! I'm not kidding! If many think KZ is down for the count, think again! All 3 of these IEM's are really, and I mean REALLY GOOD! I've been listening to them for 4 days now, and I can't wrap my head around the solid tuning and experience I've just encountered with all 3 of them. It will be a pity not to grab these now why you can at their rock bottom low price. I will give a quick impression on the EDA later in the week!

Enjoy my PIC's...



-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

1clearhead said:


> So far, the KZ EDA are going to be a hit in the budget sector! THEY ARE CRAZY GOOD! I'm not kidding! If many think KZ is down for the count, think again! All 3 of these IEM's are really, and I mean REALLY GOOD! I've been listening to them for 4 days now, and I can't wrap my head around the solid tuning and experience I've just encountered with all 3 of them. It will be a pity not to grab these now why you can at their rock bottom low price. I will give a quick impression on the EDA later in the week!
> 
> Enjoy my PIC's...
> 
> ...


Cool to know and i'm happy you enjoy them.
 But i find the 3xIEM package a bit problematic...due to my math calculation that take EDX as an example. 1x 1 IEM with 1 cable for less than 10$...vs 3xIEM+1cable for 40$

I hope they will sell those individually like all IEM companies. Anyway, Ill let those following your words...

and will focus on your other review: the SINFEUR DIITII SIIX MAX!!

Thats is sure worth BIG excitment!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Yep KATO is just a bit better than Aria only, but as per usual diminishing returns kick in from budget -> midFI pricing.
> 
> Haven't tried Kinera Idun Golden bro, but I'm a bit hesitant to try Kinera gear, as my past 5 IEMs from them looked better than they sounded haha. Is it good?
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't receive them yet, surely this week. Was not afound of other 2 IEM I try from them, and indeed prefer looking at them than listening to them...but I only test H3 and Freya, already, Freya was a BIG upgrade in tuning balance, just a hint to bright-dry for my taste.





their perhaps one risky peak in the graph, otherwise it seem to be a well balanced W shape...i read some people use those as IEM monitor...so, perhaps is a mautre sounding one dunno, will see and share my impressions here for sure!

Olina sure intrigue me more, since it make months im waiting for the pair to arrive...let say you dont help to lower my expectation bro


----------



## Jmop

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, I didn't receive them yet, surely this week. Was not afound of other 2 IEM I try from them, and indeed prefer looking at them than listening to them...but I only test H3 and Freya, already, Freya was a BIG upgrade in tuning balance, just a hint to bright-dry for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda wobbly but they get the idea lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jmop said:


> Kinda wobbly but they get the idea lol


yep, it's not an Harman tuned IEM, but tbh, I don,t think we need more Harman. 
real question is cohesion between DD and BAs....
But indeed, the idea is there lol


----------



## 1clearhead (Apr 18, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Cool to know and i'm happy you enjoy them.
> But i find the 3xIEM package a bit problematic...due to my math calculation that take EDX as an example. 1x 1 IEM with 1 cable for less than 10$...vs 3xIEM+1cable for 40$
> 
> I hope they will sell those individually like all IEM companies. Anyway, Ill let those following your words...
> ...


+1 Agree! I too have the same question? Why 3 separate IEM's in one package? And, even though the sound quality is stunning coming from all 3, I still don't understand why they offer only one detachable cable and one set of small and large star line silicone ear tips in the package. Though, on a positive side, all 3 have medium default star line silicone tips on each nozzle for those that use medium ear tips.

So, *the advantage* is?
They come with 3 earphones with 3 different signatures
All three has star line silicone ear tips as a default for each one

*The disadvantage* is?
They come with only one silver looking detachable cable
The package only includes one set of small and large star line silicone ear tips

*The problem* with this package?
You will have to consistently change the detachable cable to listen to each earphone
You will have to consistently change the small/large ear tips to also listen to each earphone

*The solution* to this purchase?
Unless you have other cables, this will be a possible alternative for the other 2 IEM's
Unless you have other small/large ear tips, this would be another alternative for the other 2

*Conclusion:*
Personally, I think it's worth the low pre-sale price! But, if the price becomes much higher to the point of the lack of accessories not matching the expense, then that becomes the issue.

-Clear


----------



## rayliam80

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Will receive the FIIO FD3PRO soon, i'm quite excited....what you guys think about those?



The FD3 Pro is interesting. Overall, for me at the price, the build quality is excellent. The cable is great. The shells do have some weight to them but I didn’t find them to be an issue. Sound-wise, you’ll want to spend some time to dial them in with the tuning tubes and tips. Or just tip roll. The FD7 tuning tubes also fit the FD3 Pro incase you feel it’s worth tweaking. I ordered the green tube as someone on one of the Chi-Fi FB groups rec’d it. I’m still evaluating it but so far I’m liking it. I need to spend some time A/B’ing it with the included sound tubes. But it seems the top end got smoothed out with the green tubes yet still retaining a lot of detail. Soundstage might be a little wider too. Someone else mentioned that the green tubes also tamed the mid-bass hump too. 

FiiO FD5/FD3/FD7 Sound Tubes


----------



## Nimweth

rayliam80 said:


> T FD3 Pro is interesting. Overall, for me at the price, the build quality is excellent. The cable is great. The shells do have some weight to them but I didn’t find them to be an issue. Sound-wise, you’ll want to spend some time to dial them in with the tuning tubes and tips. Or just tip roll. The FD7 tuning tubes also fit the FD3 Pro incase you feel it’s worth tweaking. I ordered the green tube as someone on one of the Chi-Fi FB groups rec’d it. I’m still evaluating it but so far I’m liking it. I need to spend some time A/B’ing it with the included sound tubes. But it seems the top end got smoothed out with the green tubes yet still retaining a lot of detail. Soundstage might be a little wider too. Someone else mentioned that the green tubes also tamed the mid-bass hump too.
> 
> FiiO FD5/FD3/FD7 Sound Tubes


That's interesting. I am using the black tubes and the "bass" silicone tips and find this gives me the best balance between bass and treble without the mids being too recessed. I find the FD3 to be very musical and entertaining.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

rayliam80 said:


> The FD3 Pro is interesting. Overall, for me at the price, the build quality is excellent. The cable is great. The shells do have some weight to them but I didn’t find them to be an issue. Sound-wise, you’ll want to spend some time to dial them in with the tuning tubes and tips. Or just tip roll. The FD7 tuning tubes also fit the FD3 Pro incase you feel it’s worth tweaking. I ordered the green tube as someone on one of the Chi-Fi FB groups rec’d it. I’m still evaluating it but so far I’m liking it. I need to spend some time A/B’ing it with the included sound tubes. But it seems the top end got smoothed out with the green tubes yet still retaining a lot of detail. Soundstage might be a little wider too. Someone else mentioned that the green tubes also tamed the mid-bass hump too.
> 
> FiiO FD5/FD3/FD7 Sound Tubes


Yes, built quality seem great and i hope the fit is good too. The PRO modular cable seem great too.
I did enjoy the FD1 and FD3 seem less V shape and more balanced...gonna try sound tube you suggest too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Guys...i know its not the best place to share about SF....but the Sinfer diitii siixth MAX is now  on sale in (legit) stores on Ali express.
50$. including modular cable.
Ill order one for sure. this is like a diitii siixth with knowles BA....this seem to beautifull to be true but who know!


----------



## rayliam80

Nimweth said:


> That's interesting. I am using the black tubes and the "bass" silicone tips and find this gives me the best balance between bass and treble without the mids being too recessed. I find the FD3 to be very musical and entertaining.


I was going with the red tubes as I felt the black tubes were obscuring a bit of the holographic nature I was perceiving at some point and wanted to preserve that. But I tip rolled a lot to find something that softened the edge while still preserving that character. Azla SednaEarfit Light did the trick for me. They are definitely musical and pleasing. 

And while I’m replying to you, my AS12 also arrived too! I picked these up based on your recs over on the KZ thread.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Guys...i know its not the best place to share about SF....but the Sinfer diitii siixth MAX is now  on sale in (legit) stores on Ali express.
> 50$. including modular cable.
> Ill order one for sure. this is like a diitii siixth with knowles BA....this seem to beautifull to be true but who know!


Mine is on the way, really looking forward to it!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> Mine is on the way, really looking forward to it!


me too....but as always, it will take ages to reach Canada I guess....
its a bit sad that this brand is still censor here since the problematic seller dont even have them in its store.
but im still afraid to share Ali link...hope people understand the IEM we talk about lol

any other exciting IEM on the way to you mate?

I learn to appreciate the Fiio JH3.

And just discover today i forget to do a written review of one of my fav 2021 IEM, the Tinhifi P1plus. These will be under appreciate for a very specific reason: near impossible right ear tips choice. The impact on sound presentation is just insanely intense....from lean bright compressed sound to out of your head ultra open airy holographic sound with beautifull timbre incredible imaging and layering and warm bass slam....just crazy. I wish everybody can test those cheap eartips with them:


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> me too....but as always, it will take ages to reach Canada I guess....
> its a bit sad that this brand is still censor here since the problematic seller dont even have them in its store.
> but im still afraid to share Ali link...hope people understand the IEM we talk about lol
> 
> ...


Yes,  it is sad that the brand is "verboten" here. The MT300 is another excellent model. The JH3 is underrated, I think, it is vibrant and engaging and a good buy at the price. No others on the way at the moment, but I have been visiting my back catalogue and have been enjoying my TRI i3 (Original) over the last few days, very dramatic and entertaining!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> Yes,  it is sad that the brand is "verboten" here. The MT300 is another excellent model. The JH3 is underrated, I think, it is vibrant and engaging and a good buy at the price. No others on the way at the moment, but I have been visiting my back catalogue and have been enjoying my TRI i3 (Original) over the last few days, very dramatic and entertaining!


Oh, the first I3....never try it...do you have the Pro too? wonder how they compare, i love unique U shape signature of the Pro.


Are you aware of the upcoming Kbear INK? not alot of info yet...but it have a very similar shell to the Believe....one of my fav KBear-Tri IEM ever.

Indeed, lotta underatted chifi IEM...as well as perhaps overhyped ones too...or perhaps, their jsut a too big offer for the demand (i wonder sometime).


----------



## Nimweth

No, I haven't heard about the Ink, have you any information about it? If it's anything like the Believe that should be interesting. I love my Believe, it's in my top three along with the i3 and my IKKO OH1S. I prefer the original i3 to the Pro, it has a magic about it that's hard to define. It has a bolder, more "cinematic" sound perfect for my favourite genres.


----------



## brsdrgn (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, I've been keeping MT300 in my collection. I still like them for their price and the accessories came along with them. However, there were certainly doubts about the brand claiming that MT300 has TDK's EST drivers.

I shared a post in another thread discussing the possibilities of putting an EST into the headphones which have such low price. I also searched and couldn't find anything in TDK inventory that's an EST driver. Even from the pictures, it didn't look like EST but piezo.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion.958787/post-16471083


Now, I'm checking this new dt6max.









Looks like they correctly mentioned this time that they use piezo. Okay! I'm fine with this. At least sounds more realistic.

However, please help me to understand. How's it possible that they use Knowles 31736?

These headphones are being sold at 60$ now with all these accessories...

When I check the price of Knowles 31736, I see the price is 25$!





How's that possible to put DD + Knowles 31736 + Piezo with such a low price? Consider also the fact that in China they're being sold for a much cheaper price...

Seriously, I have doubts with this brand. I welcome any suggestions/opinions from the knowledgeable people here!

And let's say that they really used knowles 31736 and most probably for the treble part.




I see a big spike between 3-4khz. So, I'd expect some brightness that may not be bearable for sensitive people.


I'd really like smb to teardown these and check if they really use what they claim.


----------



## G777 (Apr 18, 2022)

brsdrgn said:


> Well, I've been keeping MT300 in my collection. I still like them for their price and the accessories came along with them. However, there were certainly doubts about the brand claiming that MT300 has TDK's EST drivers.
> 
> I shared a post in another thread discussing the possibilities of putting an EST into the headphones which have such low price. I also searched and couldn't find anything in TDK inventory that's an EST driver. Even from the pictures, it didn't look like EST but piezo.
> 
> ...


The 31736 is a double BA, while the BA they show in their picture is a single BA. I think it's more likely that it's a Knowles 33518, which is a much cheaper BA that has been used by other chifi brands, such as TRN in the TA series.


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> Well, I've been keeping MT300 in my collection. I still like them for their price and the accessories came along with them. However, there were certainly doubts about the brand claiming that MT300 has TDK's EST drivers.
> 
> I shared a post in another thread discussing the possibilities of putting an EST into the headphones which have such low price. I also searched and couldn't find anything in TDK inventory that's an EST driver. Even from the pictures, it didn't look like EST but piezo.
> 
> ...


Everything is much cheaper on taobao and even more so when they buy in big batches.


----------



## brsdrgn

G777 said:


> The 31736 is a double BA, while the BA they show in their picture is a single BA. I think it's more likely that it's a Knowles 33518, which is a much cheaper BA that has been used by other chifi brands, such as TRN in the TA series.


I was suspecting this also. They used 33518 in dt9 as well if I'm not mistaken. 

There's a single BA in the picture but it has 31736 on it.


----------



## Nimweth

G777 said:


> The 31736 is a double BA, while the BA they show in their picture is a single BA. I think it's more likely that it's a Knowles 33518, which is a much cheaper BA that has been used by other chifi brands, such as TRN in the TA series.


Yes, I thought that as well. They used the 33518 in the MT300. I have a suspicion that the Max is a reworking of the MT300 since it also comes in a similar packaging.


----------



## brsdrgn (Apr 18, 2022)

RikudouGoku said:


> Everything is much cheaper on taobao and even more so when they buy in big batches.


Well, it can be considered this way. I took this into account.

I couldn't find the link of DT6Max in taobao. I do remeber it was cheaper. We can say that they can get/gather the pieces for a cheaper price. However, that seems to me very small gross margin.



I'm also not sure if they went with the piezos that you showed.

I'd think this rather :


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> Well, it can be considered this way. I took this into account.
> 
> I couldn't find the link of DT6Max in taobao. I do remeber it was cheaper. We can say that they can get/gather the pieces for a cheaper price. However, that seems to me very small gross margin.
> 
> ...


That piezo you showed includes 10 pcs, and is 35mm and includes soldered wires. Its the same thing otherwise.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

brsdrgn said:


> Well, I've been keeping MT300 in my collection. I still like them for their price and the accessories came along with them. However, there were certainly doubts about the brand claiming that MT300 has TDK's EST drivers.
> 
> I shared a post in another thread discussing the possibilities of putting an EST into the headphones which have such low price. I also searched and couldn't find anything in TDK inventory that's an EST driver. Even from the pictures, it didn't look like EST but piezo.
> 
> ...


SF DT9 state to use a Knowles BA and sell for 25$. Since I dont use them nor like them (its old batch), i might open them to check whats inside....even if i would rather prefer Hi Fri to do it...TRN TA1 is another ex of chifi using a knowles. In big batch, it can cost less than 10$.

First diti6 wasnt using a knowles....

My guess about these overly fancy box and package is that they have lot of them taking dust from older IEM models they didnt sell, its really my no1 What question in term of very cheap price....modular cable too, but to a less extedn since it look a bit cheap and TRN sell like 10$ modular cable i think...

anyhow, no1 priority will be the sound and especially cohesion between all these diff driver since it was the issue with original model imo (mix of different timbre)


----------



## brsdrgn

RikudouGoku said:


> That piezo you showed includes 10 pcs, and is 35mm and includes soldered wires. Its the same thing otherwise.


I don't know Chinese but it seems to me that the price is for a single knowles 31736. 

So otherwise we should think that two knowles 31736 cost only 13$? 

And you think that these really have 31736 in them? And can be sold for such a price?


----------



## RikudouGoku

brsdrgn said:


> I don't know Chinese but it seems to me that the price is for a single knowles 31736.
> 
> So otherwise we should think that two knowles 31736 cost only 13$?
> 
> And you think that these really have 31736 in them? And can be sold for such a price?


The BA is a single unit price. 

No clue if its that driver, it does not look like it but that is the text they have.


----------



## brsdrgn (Apr 18, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> SF DT9 state to use a Knowles BA and sell for 25$. Since I dont use them nor like them (its old batch), i might open them to check whats inside....even if i would rather prefer Hi Fri to do it...TRN TA1 is another ex of chifi using a knowles. In big batch, it can cost less than 10$.
> 
> First diti6 wasnt using a knowles....
> 
> ...


I have dt9. They claimed that it has knowles as well. It's knowles 33518. It has such thin sounding treble... 

Ofc sound is the most important part. However, I'd like honesty as well. On the other hand, they do really provide IEMs with such a competitive price...


----------



## Nimweth

brsdrgn said:


> I have dt9. They claimed that it has knowles as well. It's knowles 33518. It has such thin sounding treble...
> 
> Ofc sound is the most important part. However, I'd like honesty as well. On the other hand, they do really provide IEMs with such a competitive price...


The Knowles 33518 can sound very nice. It can be found in the Tin T3, TRI i4 and IKKO OH1S, all of which sound very good. Even the TRN TA-1 sounds decent as well,  that also has the 33518 driver.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

brsdrgn said:


> I have dt9. They claimed that it has knowles as well. It's knowles 33518. It has such thin sounding treble...
> 
> Ofc sound is the most important part. However, I'd like honesty as well. On the other hand, they do really provide IEMs with such a competitive price...


me too i love honnesty and this is why i do believe its necessary that some people teardown IEM and verify the drivers....unfortunately, not everybody is ready to destroy their IEM...ill see if i can open it easily DT9 since like you, i find mids and treble thin, and veiled by bass boom...this is first version which doesnt have separation module in the nozzle...new one are suppose to be better.

as well, since the shell might be transparent, it will perhaps be easy to check up BA model.

A great example of very good dual high end Knowles BA is the Hisenior T2 classic...it use CI-22955 (30$usd) and CI-29689 (25$usd) with 2 way crossover and sell right now for 99$. Profit margin might be lower than 25%, a bit like Audiosense in that regard. SF bet on high sale to get profit, which is why its even sadder we can't freely talk about this company.


----------



## Carpet (Apr 18, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Tzennn, I like a lot Aria, an hint more details and could be perfect to me.
> 
> For EDM I use Shozy 1.1, DQ6 and dee tee 6, but Emerald or C12 are good too.
> EA1 Is burning in, but looks me very good too.
> ...



Give the CRA a try, it's a stunner!


Nimweth said:


> Yes,  it is sad that the brand is "verboten" here. The MT300 is another excellent model. The JH3 is underrated, I think, it is vibrant and engaging and a good buy at the price. No others on the way at the moment, but I have been visiting my back catalogue and have been enjoying my TRI i3 (Original) over the last few days, very dramatic and entertaining!



I picked up the Fiio/JadeAudio JH3 in the anniversary sale. To be honest it was discounted to US$35 and I was after the cable and the case (both of which are great). It turned out to be a really engaging IEM. It just needed a narrow bore tip to ease back on the hotness in the treble.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> Give the CRA a try, it's a stunner!
> 
> 
> I picked up the Fiio/JadeAudio JH3 in the anniversary sale. To be honest it was discounted to US$35 and I was after the cable and the case (both of which are great). It turned out to be a really engaging IEM. It just needed a narrow bore tip to ease back on the hotness in the treble.


man...gotta try this CRA and stop being snobbish at least about single DD stunner from CCA-KZ-TRN...have you try EDX too? Or Tanya, Lea, Ola, E1000? Wonder how they compare.

Yep, JH3 is bright and unforgiving. Bass impress me alot too lol 35$ is a steal imo 60$ a bit less but the package you get worth it still. Right now its 45$ on ALi.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Apr 18, 2022)

I've ordered DT--6 max as well, my only IEM order in 3 months - just very curious how it will compare to other S---r piezo tribrids: original 6 (that I love other than the timbre (that I can personally live with) and the form factor that was much more limiting for its use), 6 pro (not much magic left compared to the original 6 to my ears, just a decent IEM) and MT300 (another piezo, given the info on TDK drivers, but quite nicely implemented one, vinyl-like flavour to my ears).

S--r is a shady company in my books, banned likely for a good reason. I do hope that Knowles in 6 max are not real, otherwise they will be some "B grade", and to my ears ChiFi copies of BAs that are used in KZ can deliver nice lows and decent highs.

My experience with Knowles 33518 in BGVP VG4 is meh...worse than SWFK and TWFK, and  many KZs have better treble to my ears, really wasted money with BGVP...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> I've ordered DT--6 max as well, my only IEM order in 3 months - just very curious how it will compare to other S---r piezo tribrids: original 6 (that I love other than the timbre (that I can personally live with) and the form factor that was much more limiting for its use), 6 pro (not much magic left compared to the original 6 to my ears, just a decent IEM) and MT300 (another piezo, given the info on TDK drivers, but quite nicely implemented one, vinyl-like flavour to my ears).
> 
> S--r is a shady company in my books, banned likely for a good reason. I do hope that Knowles in 6 max are not real, otherwise they will be some "B grade", and to my ears ChiFi copies of BAs that are used in KZ can deliver nice lows and decent highs.
> 
> My experience with Knowles 33518 in BGVP VG4 is meh...worse than SWFK and TWFK, and  many KZs have better treble to my ears, really wasted money with BGVP...


Interesting....SF is really controversial for lotta reasons it seem...more of them being legit. But at the same time even hater go back to them...and original 6 still mark the minds (including mine). I think biggest flaw with them is QC....and that banning reason isnt targeted to them but a shaddy seller...make me confuse still. Knowles BA can be bought new for 10$ in big (manufacture level) batch. but chifi industry did use B grade BA too. and surely not just chifi in fact but that opening a big pandora box!

Oh....Plz don't base your Knowles BA impressions on VG4 bro, because you are right, they are bad IEM. wtv how much i play with tuning switch, its all bad, but their lot of factors in BA tuning including tube and damping filters so...perhaps going Audiosense will be rewarding. AQ4 and T800 especially. imo

what IEM you really appreciate lately mate??


----------



## PhonoPhi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Interesting....SF is really controversial for lotta reasons it seem...more of them being legit. But at the same time even hater go back to them...and original 6 still mark the minds (including mine). I think biggest flaw with them is QC....and that banning reason isnt targeted to them but a shaddy seller...make me confuse still. Knowles BA can be bought new for 10$ in big (manufacture level) batch. but chifi industry did use B grade BA too. and surely not just chifi in fact but that opening a big pandora box!
> 
> Oh....Plz don't base your Knowles BA impressions on VG4 bro, because you are right, they are bad IEM. wtv how much i play with tuning switch, its all bad, but their lot of factors in BA tuning including tube and damping filters so...perhaps going Audiosense will be rewarding. AQ4 and T800 especially. imo
> 
> what IEM you really appreciate lately mate??


My tastes are really limited - I stuck with my modified wide-nozzle KZ ASX (I made two copies) - they are rampant in bass, rich in treble - I hear a lot of music in music with them. 
Important to clearly disclose, I largerly listen to classical music, where to hear more from typically quite conservative (treble shy) recordings feels nice to me.

For the other IEMs, I do appreciate TRI I3 and HiSenior T4 (T2 + TWFK, gorgeous crystal clear mids) in my collection), but then I like KZ AST more than TRI I3. I also love KZ AS16 with classical, with modern recordings they are overwhelming in treble and shy in bass to most...

Individual tastes are different, not starting with the source synergy here that I've learned hard way is important.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> me too....but as always, it will take ages to reach Canada I guess....
> its a bit sad that this brand is still censor here since the problematic seller dont even have them in its store.
> but im still afraid to share Ali link...hope people understand the IEM we talk about lol
> 
> ...



Are u getting the new Tin P1 Max? I think the P1 Plus will be overhyped by the Max now that a new release is out. But very strange decision to push the Max out just a few weeks after the P1 Plus was launched.

Anyway Tin HIFI recent products have been quite hit or miss. Tin T3 Plus is decent enough (though I think it is overrated -> Olina, Dunu Titan S and Aria are better single DDs at the same price).  Tin T2 Evo, P2, T5 were flops. In fact, the latter 2 necessitate retuned releases a few weeks after release.




brsdrgn said:


> And let's say that they really used knowles 31736 and most probably for the treble part.
> 
> 
> I see a big spike between 3-4khz. So, I'd expect some brightness that may not be bearable for sensitive people.
> ...



Actually, some of these Knowles BA with a 3 kHz spike are tuned with a knowles damper/filter in the nozzle. The spike in the graph is only present when undamped. So in practice, this 3 - 4 kHz area can be lessened. 

Putting in and removing the knowles filter as such:


These Knowles dampers can be bought on aliexpress or amazon, just search "knowles filter" or "knowles damper". Do buy a damper removal tool too for easier removal of the filter.
I bought mine here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32580267018.html to play around, they really do work, but you can just buy it from the cheapest shop or something. There's various damping ratios, and other then damping the treble, they can also influence soundstage to some extent.


----------



## Nimweth

brsdrgn said:


> I don't know Chinese but it seems to me that the price is for a single knowles 31736.
> 
> So otherwise we should think that two knowles 31736 cost only 13$?
> 
> And you think that these really have 31736 in them? And can be sold for such a price?


It does seem unlikely that it is a 31736.That is used, for example,  in the AS16 as a treble unit. Images online show the original D. T. 6 featuring a 31005, 30042 or Knowles 32066 BA, and they are mid range units. The MT300 has a 33518. I do not know which BAs are used in the D. T. 6 Pro.


----------



## NeonHD

Hey everyone! I finally managed to finish an in-depth detailed review on the Moondrop Quarks. Would really appreciate it if you guys could check it out 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-quarks.25357/review/28362/


----------



## brsdrgn (Apr 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Are u getting the new Tin P1 Max? I think the P1 Plus will be overhyped by the Max now that a new release is out. But very strange decision to push the Max out just a few weeks after the P1 Plus was launched.
> 
> Anyway Tin HIFI recent products have been quite hit or miss. Tin T3 Plus is decent enough (though I think it is overrated -> Olina, Dunu Titan S and Aria are better single DDs at the same price).  Tin T2 Evo, P2, T5 were flops. In fact, the latter 2 necessitate retuned releases a few weeks after release.
> 
> ...



That's a nice information. I don't know if they bothered and put a damper in DT6Max like you mentioned. I think the diameter of the nozzle of Shure series is smaller than what SF uses. If there's any with bigger diameter, I'd give it try with my DT9. I need to use EQ to tame the sibilance and harshness of treble part on DT9.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Are u getting the new Tin P1 Max? I think the P1 Plus will be overhyped by the Max now that a new release is out. But very strange decision to push the Max out just a few weeks after the P1 Plus was launched.
> 
> Anyway Tin HIFI recent products have been quite hit or miss. Tin T3 Plus is decent enough (though I think it is overrated -> Olina, Dunu Titan S and Aria are better single DDs at the same price).  Tin T2 Evo, P2, T5 were flops. In fact, the latter 2 necessitate retuned releases a few weeks after release.
> 
> ...




Hum, not sure, but I hope so since my main quirk with P1plus is the fit. Your right about T3+ being overhyped....they begin to fall in oblivion already it seem and it tell alot. I'm happy to not have been part of this overly permisse hype. In the other hand, T2+ is underhyped lol As well as P1plus and this is due to wrong eartips choice perhaps but as say, it's just a burden to use the only eartips I have the make the sound super wide and open and well balanced...P1plus isn't perfect either, their some timbral issue and bass still lack physicality imo but it's nit picking.

what about you? whats on your radar mate??


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what about you? whats on your radar mate??



Hmm, maybe the Moondrop Chu seems interesting, there's a big Chu Chu hypetrain for it. Graph looks good enough, but wondering how are the technicalities on it. For 20 bucks can't complain much, since it comes with Spring Tips which are $15 by themselves!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi all, EA1 burnin is ended and I'm very impressed by this iem, not for tecnicality nor for tonal accuracy but by how much is energetic and fun. 

It Is V shaped but mids aren't to recessed, bass is powerfull and with the right decay, drums and bass guitars sound realistic and don't blead in the mids, the trebles are sparkly and estended and not arsh only cons is that high mids and high trebbles are to sparkly and not tonally correct but this iem is so fun and engaging that I may forget about it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Hmm, maybe the Moondrop Chu seems interesting, there's a big Chu Chu hypetrain for it. Graph looks good enough, but wondering how are the technicalities on it. For 20 bucks can't complain much, since it comes with Spring Tips which are $15 by themselves!










Indeed Chu Chu train is well fueled, but perhaps legit too even if backed by marketing....these are so cheap, yet made of metal and this DD is suppose to be similar to BL03-05 etc from what Hi Fri (Jeffrey Fri) think.

The guy that open these really love them, even more so than Aria it seem:

''Eric Lab
mate, what do you like about the sound??? and why do you find it superior to Aria?


Chang Cheng Yeong
 Fast, clean, lots of resolution. Not as mushy and muted compared to the aria, transients are much more defined and dynamics are superior. This gets close to the performance of the Acoustune HS1300, for 20 bucks!''

Like everybody, ill get a pair soon....i have big doubt it will sound better than Aria. Goal is that it sound better than Tanya and Lea imo


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all, EA1 burnin is ended and I'm very impressed by this iem, not for tecnicality nor for tonal accuracy but by how much is energetic and fun.
> 
> It Is V shaped but mids aren't to recessed, bass is powerfull and with the right decay, drums and bass guitars sound realistic and don't blead in the mids, the trebles are sparkly and estended and not arsh only cons is that high mids and high trebbles are to sparkly and not tonally correct but this iem is so fun and engaging that I may forget about it.


Happy you enjoy them mate, indeed they are fun and the bass hit quite hard, i love them for electronic, IDM, drum&bass etc
I would love Jade audio to do a dual DD IEM, since its always the best part of their hybrid IEM imo


----------



## KutuzovGambit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> In the other hand, T2+ is underhyped lol


I agree, T2+ is great and IMO Tin lost their way after that release.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KutuzovGambit said:


> I agree, T2+ is great and IMO Tin lost their way after that release.


Tinhifi is a bit inconsistant in release....kinda similar to BGVP in that regard imo, Hit or miss.
T2, T2+ and P1+ are those I love for now. 
MAX seem extremely promising too...


----------



## countryboyhk (Apr 19, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> I've ordered DT--6 max as well, my only IEM order in 3 months - just very curious how it will compare to other S---r piezo tribrids: original 6 (that I love other than the timbre (that I can personally live with) and the form factor that was much more limiting for its use), 6 pro (not much magic left compared to the original 6 to my ears, just a decent IEM) and MT300 (another piezo, given the info on TDK drivers, but quite nicely implemented one, vinyl-like flavour to my ears).
> 
> S--r is a shady company in my books, banned likely for a good reason. I do hope that Knowles in 6 max are not real, otherwise they will be some "B grade", and to my ears ChiFi copies of BAs that are used in KZ can deliver nice lows and decent highs.
> 
> My experience with Knowles 33518 in BGVP VG4 is meh...worse than SWFK and TWFK, and  many KZs have better treble to my ears, really wasted money with BGVP...


I used to be a fan until the MT300 which qc problem just making off. Never experience an iem lost sound for both L/R unit in separately time. Then, there comes the new DT...6M, and I may give a try. But, what I found from the tabobao seller, 2 of 10 buyers comments claimed they have problems on the mmcx plug that need exchange. Another buyer claimed that one of mmcx plug is very tight, the other is loose. It seems that this company never change, they really like lucky draw, but as a buyer, I absolutely hate that.


----------



## earmonger (Apr 19, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Tinhifi is a bit inconsistant in release....kinda similar to BGVP in that regard imo, Hit or miss.
> T2, T2+ and P1+ are those I love for now.
> MAX seem extremely promising too...


I had such high hopes for the T2+. Reminded me of the Silver Surfer. Especially when I finally found tips that would hold them in place and solidify the bass. But they always sounded bottom-heavy to me, so much so that it could sometimes sound like they transposed the music down a half step. YMMV; I sold them.


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> man...gotta try this CRA and stop being snobbish at least about single DD stunner from CCA-KZ-TRN...have you try EDX too? Or Tanya, Lea, Ola, E1000? Wonder how they compare.
> 
> Yep, JH3 is bright and unforgiving. Bass impress me alot too lol 35$ is a steal imo 60$ a bit less but the package you get worth it still. Right now its 45$ on ALi.



Haven't kept up with the all the new budget releases. I have the CCA CRA. Heard good things in reviews about KZ EDX pro. Then there are the CCA CA2, TRN MT1 pro, KZ EDC,  KZ EDS and the latest  KZ EDA where you buy three and get one cable and not enough eartips! The problem is the damned number of budget releases. If you try a bunch of them,  maybe you strike it lucky and find something great. You are however going to end up with a bunch of lousy to average IEMs . 

Temptation exists to get the introductory deals. More goodies or a lower price. This is on an unknown product. How often do you see a promotion that says "This IEM is Trash, you can buy a better one from our competitors, that costs less."?

Let me count the hands...  Anyone? ... Nope 

Sadly that turns out to be the case a lot of the time.

You could spend that money on a lottery ticket. That way you might be able to buy any IEM you want! (This is *BAD* advice BTW)

Some of the clearance sale "Mystery bags", *can* have good deals. Look at all the info given ;manufacturer ;driver config ;cable connector ;impedance ;sensitivity ;colour options ; cost (either real or the inflated figure that they quote that it has never been sold for).  So if you know the manufacturer only has one IEM with one DD and one BA, and the other details match, then it isn't a mystery anymore. Now you can look up reviews on this older model that someone has overstocked. I've picked up a couple at 40% off that way.

Waiting on reviews and sales is a better strategy!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> Haven't kept up with the all the new budget releases. I have the CCA CRA. Heard good things in reviews about KZ EDX pro. Then there are the CCA CA2, TRN MT1 pro, KZ EDC,  KZ EDS and the latest  KZ EDA where you buy three and get one cable and not enough eartips! The problem is the damned number of budget releases. If you try a bunch of them,  maybe you strike it lucky and find something great. You are however going to end up with a bunch of lousy to average IEMs .
> 
> Temptation exists to get the introductory deals. More goodies or a lower price. This is on an unknown product. How often do you see a promotion that says "This IEM is Trash, you can buy a better one from our competitors, that costs less."?
> 
> ...


Indeed....i get exhausted trying all these ultra budget IEM bet....and can say in general, 90% of chifi product are just mediocre, about the same for whole audio in fact. Exception, by nature, are rare. This is why i repeat HZsound Mirror as a mantra. EDX is more than decent for less than 10$, but to me, the 2 sweet sound value spot are 50-100$ and 100-200$. After this you live lower and lower sound benefit return. 

It's sure better letting the reviewers be the guinea pigs instead of throwing blindly our hard earned money...i'm here for that!

Have you try KBear KB04? Very underatted imo
BQEYZ K2, KC2 and KB100 sure worth the money too.
Final E1000, Tanya, Lea, Ola too.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive the KINERA IDUN GOLDEN 2.0. I'm pleasantly surprise, very well balanced gently bright mature tuning, neutral but not lean, and this look....Kinera sure know how to do magnificent looking IEM. 







Need more listen, but I already know i prefer those over H3 and Freya.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

''The Whizzer BS1 offer a very immersive musicality with a big airy soundstage, it have this unique ”analog holographic” sound presentation that make it very addictive. While it’s no master of technicalities, it’s still above average in it’s price range due to nicely layered spatiality and overall good macro-resolution. It’s hard to not suggest the BS1 for it’s price, since it offer a sound experience no other IEM offer in this price range and even above, in the sens you feel like being in a big room fullfill with big speakers delivering a bigger than life musicality in a small IEM shell. Why not spoiling yourself with such a pleasant immersivity?''

You can read my full review of BS1 on headfi or my website.
https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/04/12/whizzer-bs1-review-bigger-than-life-immersivity/

I do think they worth the money and are very easy to love.


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> Haven't kept up with the all the new budget releases. I have the CCA CRA. Heard good things in reviews about KZ EDX pro. Then there are the CCA CA2, TRN MT1 pro, KZ EDC,  KZ EDS and the latest  KZ EDA where you buy three and get one cable and not enough eartips! The problem is the damned number of budget releases. If you try a bunch of them,  maybe you strike it lucky and find something great. You are however going to end up with a bunch of lousy to average IEMs .
> 
> Temptation exists to get the introductory deals. More goodies or a lower price. This is on an unknown product. How often do you see a promotion that says "This IEM is Trash, you can buy a better one from our competitors, that costs less."?
> 
> ...



I learnt this the hard way, but buying multiple cheap sidegrade pokemons will add up to a TOTL IEM one day. And they will mostly be in a dark drawer somewhere, never to be used again. Where I live, it is extremely hard to sell away budget KZs.

Budget gear is very useful to sample and try different sound signatures and see what you like. But once you know what sound you want, it behooves you to just upgrade to a midFI set and call it a day. MidFI well regarded gear will be classics eg Tanchjim Oxygen, and reselling them is easy. TOTL gear maybe gives you 10 - 20% sonic improvement from midFI bracket IEMs, but at 10x the price, so the sweetspot IMHO is at the midFI region.

Easier said that done though, the FOMO of budget hypetrains is strong in CHIFIland!!!

But anyway, a good gauge of whether something is a fake hypetrain or a keeper, is whether after 3 months, the IEM in question is still talked about or recommended by others on forums. Around 70% or so of the budget sidegrade pokemon fall by the wayside after a few weeks, so that is kind of a way to sieve the chaff.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> I learnt this the hard way, but buying multiple cheap sidegrade pokemons will add up to a TOTL IEM one day. And they will mostly be in a dark drawer somewhere, never to be used again. Where I live, it is extremely hard to sell away budget KZs.
> 
> Budget gear is very useful to sample and try different sound signatures and see what you like. But once you know what sound you want, it behooves you to just upgrade to a midFI set and call it a day. MidFI well regarded gear will be classics eg Tanchjim Oxygen, and reselling them is easy. TOTL gear maybe gives you 10 - 20% sonic improvement from midFI bracket IEMs, but at 10x the price, so the sweetspot IMHO is at the midFI region.
> 
> ...


Wow...sometime when I read you its like reading in my mind lol I guess it's the experience that talk here since were both on Headfi and into Chifi since long time...

Mid-fi sure is the sweet spot. For ex, i can live with this trio: Hisenior T2U (neutral-analytical), Audiosense AQ4 (warm bassy yet well balanced) and Audiosense T800 (W near basshead)....hum, if i was going DD thoug i would say: Final E4000-BQEYZ Autumn-Aune Jasper

Okay, i just can't be the minimalist type.

Anyway BIG +1 about waiting for post hype 2-3months after new IEM release to conclude if it worth a buy, I can't count number of hyped IEM that fall into dust after hype train...exception like HZsound Mirror, Blon BL03, Aria and yes even T800 (it have a solid fan base and I think only Crin despise them on whole planet earth) are prime exemple. Final E serie too. 

Did you think Tripowin Olina will pass test of time?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 20, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Wow...sometime when I read you its like reading in my mind lol I guess it's the experience that talk here since were both on Headfi and into Chifi since long time...
> 
> Mid-fi sure is the sweet spot. For ex, i can live with this trio: Hisenior T2U (neutral-analytical), Audiosense AQ4 (warm bassy yet well balanced) and Audiosense T800 (W near basshead)....hum, if i was going DD thoug i would say: Final E4000-BQEYZ Autumn-Aune Jasper
> 
> ...


Lol me to have collected a lot of cheap pokemon looking for the TOTL iem. 😂

I may say that with forumers hepl all are nice iems, but by now the best of the whole bounch are Tanja, Shozy 1.1 and Aria.

Please may anyone put them together in only one iem? 😉😂


Probably if I have to choose only one cheap iems I'll buy the C12 as all rounder.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Lol me to have collected a lot of cheap pokemon looking for the TOTL iem. 😂
> 
> I may say that with forumers hepl all are nice iems, but by now the best of the whole bounch are Tanja, Shozy 1.1 and Aria.
> 
> ...


lol, yep, thats the rabbit hole people talk about, well, i collect alot of pokemon AND bakugan mate! 
its time a throw some to random people

but you know what? i bite to MOONDROP CHU hype right now...and i'm excited like a kiddo about them. impressions from some trustable reviewer was so positive, it really make me believe these might be budget ''driam'' like Blon BL03 at the time...but cabled way.

He say it sound like a Aria with less sub bass boost and slightly inferior technicalities, and its WAY better than underwhelming Quarks. (not dry, not compressed, clean and open he seem to suggest)

I do think that if you go Hisenior T2 classic....you will at least save 100$ for 2 reason, oh damn...it's 120$ now...still worth it...if yu search for open analytical lively monitor like sound signature. Its another example of unerhyped IEM that pass test of time (make 3 years it exist i think).

Tinhifi P1plus is great too ,super underatted as well....but at they end, tonality is subjective and your the only one to know what is your holy grail musical enjoyment.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Wow...sometime when I read you its like reading in my mind lol I guess it's the experience that talk here since were both on Headfi and into Chifi since long time...
> 
> Mid-fi sure is the sweet spot. For ex, i can live with this trio: Hisenior T2U (neutral-analytical), Audiosense AQ4 (warm bassy yet well balanced) and Audiosense T800 (W near basshead)....hum, if i was going DD thoug i would say: Final E4000-BQEYZ Autumn-Aune Jasper
> 
> ...



Yeah actually I think the Olina is one of the better sets under $100 USD. I rate it in the same bracket as Moondrop Aria and Dunu Titan S.

And I still use my Audiosense T800 at least once a week, even though it is like almost 3 years old. And 3 years in CHIFIland is an eternity!

Is Audiosense AQ4 good? It looks very basshead on graphs!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 21, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> lol, yep, thats the rabbit hole people talk about, well, i collect alot of pokemon AND bakugan mate!
> its time a throw some to random people
> 
> but you know what? i bite to MOONDROP CHU hype right now...and i'm excited like a kiddo about them. impressions from some trustable reviewer was so positive, it really make me believe these might be budget ''driam'' like Blon BL03 at the time...but cabled way.
> ...


The Rabbit hole Is really Deep and I've a lot of pokemon in my list. Lol

The Chu, CRA, Quarks, TC01 and I'm waiting to read some reviews about the Waist Drum, the Olina and Titan S as Baskingshark suggest,


baskingshark said:


> Yeah actually I think the Olina is one of the better sets under $100 USD. I rate it in the same bracket as Moondrop Aria and Dunu Titan S.
> 
> And I still use my Audiosense T800 at least once a week, even though it is like almost 3 years old. And 3 years in CHIFIland is an eternity!
> 
> Is Audiosense AQ4 good? It looks very basshead on graphs!


About my doctor Jeckill and mr Basshead side I've in my list the Reecho SG03 and the Tingker TK300,  but now I'm really courious about the AQ4, just double my budget, but the graph Is really interesting.


----------



## Carpet (Apr 21, 2022)

CVJ Mirror is worth a look.  Flown largely under the radar, but there have been a couple of reviews on it. So when it was down to $35 on AE during the Anniversary sale  I picked one up. They are often on sale under $40.

 I'm very impressed with them. I like neutral signature with a bass boost. These fit right in.

 I don't personally own any of the other IEMs that were compared in the following video. I find Acros reviews are pretty accurate, reliable and more objective than most.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Look who just arrive at my door step! The TRIPOWIN OLINA, finally. Post-hype impressions will be interesting i think.








So very fresh impulsive 5min impressions (to take with BIG grain of salt)

Resolution is very impressive as well as soundstage, which is quite wide and tall, open and out of your head.

Bass have thump, good texture. Timbre is quite realist, transparent and versatile, saxophone, violin all sound good with slight focus on texture, it's not thin nor super thick. Clavichord sound better than piano, due to treble bite and hint of upper mids boost it seem...but their not alot of sparkle and decay to note hit.

Vocal and woodwind instrument sound superb.

Bass is a bit imprevisible....the punch is a bit dry and rumble is a bit off....in the other hand, acoustic kick drum sound very good and well define, with great texture.

To my ears, mid and treble take center of the show while bass is a bit overshadow.

OLINA doesn't disapoint me at all and my expectation were crazy high...it's brighter than i expect tough even if not agressive W shape, its a balanced W shape with rather safe well polished brightness.

I will compare them to HZsound Mirror, Aria and Kato in my upcoming review. People say they need burn in as well, so my impressions might evolve with time.

Anyhow, this isn't a BS hype. In fact, they remind me Kato alot, but with more open soundstage and perhaps slightly inferior clarity...


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 21, 2022)

I like to much the EA1 to don't do samething for the unnatural timbre.
The problemi is the artificial trebbles so first I have try foam tips to tame them a little but don't works....mumble mumble I've got all my cables and choose the one that fit....and the magic is done!

Now EA1 plays perfect, nothing is lost in the trebbles airy and extension.

The problem is the stock cable, I've try more cables to be shure, all play better then the original indipendently by the price or the number of cores. (I've choose a four core that comes stock with don't know what pokemon probably less expensive than the original)

Now I'm totally happy with them. 😃😉

But I'm asking to myself....the producers don't try the iems to tune them at the best before put them on the market?🤔🤔🤔


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Look who just arrive at my door step! The TRIPOWIN OLINA, finally. Post-hype impressions will be interesting i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro have you heard the Tanchjim Oxygen?




Graph of Olina versus Oxygen via IEC711 compliant coupler. 8/9 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.


The Olina is being hyped primarily cause it graphs similarly as the Oxygen, and supposedly uses similar drivers too. But the shell housing is different, nozzle diameter/length is different, damping/driver location may be different too. So surely they won't sound exactly the same, even with the purported same graphs/drivers. Graphs don't tell the full story too (sorry to the measurebators).

The Olina is a very good sub $100 set though, I think it can hit around 70% of the Oxygen for 2.5x cheaper. So in terms of price-performance ratio, Olina is really quite good, it can compete with some midFI single DDs like KATO and Autumn in technicalities even.

However, Oxygen is still better in my book. On A/B testing, the Oxygen is smoother, and less fatiguing and less sibilant than the Olina. Oxygen has better timbral accuracy too, with less nasal vocals than the Olina. In technicalities, for soundstage (width and depth), imaging, and instrument separation, the Oxygen is slightly better. The Olina also has a less tight bass than the Oxygen. But diminishing returns are there to get the Oxygen over the Olina.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 22, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Bro have you heard the Tanchjim Oxygen?
> 
> 
> Graph of Olina versus Oxygen via IEC711 compliant coupler. 8/9 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.
> ...


Great comparison!

More I try iems and read all yours impressions about iems sound more I convince me that the Harman Targhet Is the best way to tune an headphone/iem.

This is the same story with the studio monitor headphone, old school Sony MDR 7506 vs Audio Technical mx50, honestly between the two I'll choose the AKG 371.

Indipendently if one is a basshead or a trebbles entusiast the sound reproduction must be always tonally correct.

The bass have to be tight, deep and present when music call for them and don't blead in the mids so much to alter the natural timbre and the trebbles must be extended and airy but not pearcing or sibilant.

The different price range have to be justify by the reproduction's quality, details retrive, transient speed and correct decay, spatial and firm ensable positioning.

The sound firm could be more warm or open clear but never bloaty or metallic/harsh with unnatural peaks in any part of the spectrum.

Boomy bass, muddy mids and pearcing sibilant highs are only bad sounding engeenering choices.

This are my two cents.


----------



## r31ya

HZSound Waistdrum, 



Which name apparently refers to this instrument, (which somehow didn't appear in the anime waifu)



But for some reason my mind when i heard Waist drum, it goes to


----------



## Lobarkaine

r31ya said:


> HZSound Waistdrum,
> 
> Which name apparently refers to this instrument, (which somehow didn't appear in the anime waifu)
> 
> But for some reason my mind when i heard Waist drum, it goes to



🤔 If this iem make move my girlfriend like the anime one I'll buy it immidiatly! 🤓😈

😂😂😂👍


----------



## baskingshark (Apr 22, 2022)

The* CHU CHU hypetrain* has arrived.

Moondrop CHU quick impressions:


So this is the biggest hypetrain of this month. Haha Olina seems to be yesterday's train.

The CHU cost $20, and they come with Moondrop Spring tips which are by themselves retailing at $15. So think of getting the CHU for $5 LOL. 
Accessories are generous for the $20, comes with a small bag, earhooks, spring tips (S/M/L).


Oh ya, it comes with the quintessential Moondrop Waifu, which perhaps for some, is worth more than the $20 entrance fee haha.

The cable is non detachable, quite thin and hard to keep it winded down. Surprisingly, there are minimal microphonics. In view of the lack of chin cinch, the cable may unwind when you are using it over the ears, so I would recommend to put the earhooks on.

The CHU has very good fit, is quite small yet very comfortable and suited for long listening sessions. Isolation is average with the spring tips. The CHU is very easy to drive, but scales slightly with amplification.





Graph of the CHU via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.

So on to sound, the most important part. Moondrop generally tunes their IEMs to their in-house sound signature, which is the virtual diffuse sound field (VDSF), this is an amalgam between diffuse field and Harman tuning. The CHU follows this curve.

CHU has A for tonality, there's nothing very glaring in terms of major peaks/troughs in the tuning.

Bass is actually quite neutral, contrary to the graphs. There's a tickle of sub-bass in bass heavy tracks, and this set is not for bassheads. Bass isn't the most detailed, but it is fast and nimble with no mid-bass bleed. Bass texturing is average. The upper mids are actually quite smooth, not that fatiguing or shouty. Lower treble is boosted, but the upper treble rolls-off quite early.

Note weight is thin, timbre can occasionally be nasal with the stock spring tips. Timbre for acoustic instruments is decent enough, there's a slight metallic tinge at times.

In technicalities, the CHU doesn't fare that well. Imaging is actually very good for the price, but micro-details and soundstage aren't that great. In fact, the soundstage is quite compressed, width is average, but depth and height are below average and music sounds in-your-head. When music tracks get complex or busy, the CHU can't keep up and stuff smears. Though in the big scheme of things, the CHU cost $20, so this is being quite nitpicky.

Using aftermarket eartips eg Spinfit CP145 opens up the sound and soundstage, provides more clarity and is my preferred eartip with the CHU. Though the irony is some of these aftermarket eartips cost the same or even more than the CHU LOL.

*So should you pick-a-chu? No pun intended.*

Well, among the budget $20 pokemons, the CHU CHU hypetrain is somewhat deserved. It's not a total train wreck, and is decent enough. Tonality is A, but technicalities is around C grading. For the price of a restaurant meal, I'd gladly skip the meal for the CHU. CHU is recommended for those new to the hobby as a beginner set, but those who own a higher end single DD eg Aria, Olina, it might not be worth it to get this set, unless you want the Spring tips. Will do some comparisons with other $20 stuff like the BLON BL-03, Tripowin Lea, Tanya and report back.


----------



## Carrow

long time since I've been in here (got super into earbuds in the meantime, have sold most of those) - what's good, what's not good, what's not worthy of being more than a flavour-of-the-month pick?


----------



## baskingshark

Carrow said:


> long time since I've been in here (got super into earbuds in the meantime, have sold most of those) - what's good, what's not good, what's not worthy of being more than a flavour-of-the-month pick?



Well IMHO, among single DD types, the budget ones that are good for the past few months are the:
1) Moondrop Aria
2) Tripowin Olina
3) DUNU Titan S
4) HZSound Heart Mirror


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carrow said:


> long time since I've been in here (got super into earbuds in the meantime, have sold most of those) - what's good, what's not good, what's not worthy of being more than a flavour-of-the-month pick?


Baskingshark have just suggested you the best neutral sounding iem around e. 100.

Looking at your iems I think you like bass so I will add in order by quality and price:
Shozy Form 1.1(need change cable)
Jade Audio EA1 (absolutely need change cable)
CCA C12 (Ks10 pro more refined version)
Tanchjim Tanja 

+1 for Aria 

In my radar there are the Reecho SG03 and the Tingker TK300 but are basshead iems and Dunu Titan S and Tripowin TC-01 as neutral sounding iems.

All depend by your taste.😉


----------



## Lobarkaine

About neutral iems what do you think mates about QOA Vesper?

And which are the differences between the three colour versions green/gray/red that sims play different?


----------



## Tzennn

Just found my old CCA CSN, still have the best bass that i have experience!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The* CHU CHU hypetrain* has arrived.
> 
> Moondrop CHU quick impressions:
> 
> ...



So happy to finally read a nuanced sound impression about those. Well, you calm my excitment just a little bit. Imaging being good is a signt of good technicalities imo, while soundstage is very ear tips dependant (as you underline with other ear tips you use) but for some IEM cant be save.
Note weight is what worry me here, since Aria suffer from it and if its worst...well, it will make the dynamic feel a bit dead.
DO you have the Quarks too? I need to know Chu is WAY better, especially in musicality and timbre since. I give quarks to my ex gf but she dont like it, so i might take it back for comparison....

Nice review as always mate! Much needed too!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 22, 2022)

Carrow said:


> long time since I've been in here (got super into earbuds in the meantime, have sold most of those) - what's good, what's not good, what's not worthy of being more than a flavour-of-the-month pick?


whats your budget mate?
I dont want to repeat what Basking write, but they are all legit.

So for 100-200$ price realm I would add:
-Hisenior T2classic
-Audiosense AQ4
-Moondrop Kato
-Tinhifi P1plus
-BQEYZ Autumn


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello my fellow head-fier’s! Here’s my current impression of the *KZ EDA* triple IEM!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/knowledge-zenith-kz-impressions-thread.698148/post-16928837

Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The upcoming CCA CRA+ seem to have choose a well balanced slightly V shape signature....free of problematic sibilance or shoutyness....didn't bit on CRA hype but this time i might taste this one.








but sub bass will surely cut short too, i can deal with that if it keep mids clean enough.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Apr 22, 2022)

hum.....i just can't be dishonnest...so there you go (ps: I love Olina still!!)

OLINA VS HZSOUND HEART MIRROR (1DD-50$)

Yep, these always come back when it's about technical prowess and again, I will surprise some people here since it's evident to me HZ is technically superior to the great Olina. But did it mean tonality is more appealing? That's your story here not mine.
HZ is more W shape and energic, with crisper, airier and cleaner tonality. The bass is fuller, better separated, tighter in punch and extend fully while it's more about slight mid bass boom with the Olina. Mids are more fowards and better extracted, cleaner, with better clarity and imaging, notably better transparency too, but perhaps less wide and open vocal presentation, so it can feel a bit centered and less immersive than Olina here. Male vocal (lower mids) of Olina have more presence too, so it sound fuller and better musicaly. Treble is less grainy and bright, more liquid yet more snappy and sparkly and full in restitution. Timbre here is very different, Olina is brighter and a bit more grainy while HZ can sometime lack a bit of texture nuance due to it being well polished, this translate to in being just a hint thinner than Olina, though notably more transparent. Soundstage is another big difference, Olina sound more wide and tall but we can't travel as deep in sound spatiality, still presentation is more holographic and enjoyable here. Imaging is near equal, but as said, cleaner resolution of HZ tend to make it more accurate and sharper in separation. To some extend, we can say tonality of Olina is more musical and immersive while HZ force you to be a critical listener. Bass performance is certainly superior with HZ, yet dynamic weight isn't magnify. Olina is less capricious about source even if i need to crank up Tri TK2 more....but was is because HZ is more agressive in SPL?
All in all, I love both but again, their not a single doubt HZ offer snappier, faster, clearer, cleaner, sharper and more refined technical performance.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So happy to finally read a nuanced sound impression about those. Well, you calm my excitment just a little bit. Imaging being good is a signt of good technicalities imo, while soundstage is very ear tips dependant (as you underline with other ear tips you use) but for some IEM cant be save.
> Note weight is what worry me here, since Aria suffer from it and if its worst...well, it will make the dynamic feel a bit dead.
> DO you have the Quarks too? I need to know Chu is WAY better, especially in musicality and timbre since. I give quarks to my ex gf but she dont like it, so i might take it back for comparison....
> 
> Nice review as always mate! Much needed too!



The Moondrop CHU actually has thinner note weight than the Aria (stock tips and cables used with both). Aria has better technicalities, but even so, Aria is not a very technical IEM compared to other single DD sets eg Heart Mirror, Olina.


Yes I have the Quarks. Bought the Quarks at $3 USD second hand. I threw it in a drawer after a 15 minutes of testing, found it quite shouty and timbre was off. I can say immediately that CHU is better in tonality and timbre. But for technicalities have to go back to dig the Quarks out to do A/B testing, will get back to you on that.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The upcoming CCA CRA+ seem to have choose a well balanced slightly V shape signature....free of problematic sibilance or shoutyness....didn't bit on CRA hype but this time i might taste this one.
> 
> 
> 
> but sub bass will surely cut short too, i can deal with that if it keep mids clean enough.


One issue i have with CRA is that it seems the bass and the vocals sometimes compete for the same spot in the soundstage.
If this could fix that, i'll be thankful.


----------



## seanwee

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The upcoming CCA CRA+ seem to have choose a well balanced slightly V shape signature....free of problematic sibilance or shoutyness....didn't bit on CRA hype but this time i might taste this one.
> 
> 
> 
> but sub bass will surely cut short too, i can deal with that if it keep mids clean enough.


Looks like a warmer, darker, less rumbly but more midbassy CRA. I thought that the CRA needed to have a bit less midbass, not more so the CRA+ may end up being a CRA- for me.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The Moondrop CHU actually has thinner note weight than the Aria (stock tips and cables used with both). Aria has better technicalities, but even so, Aria is not a very technical IEM compared to other single DD sets eg Heart Mirror, Olina.
> 
> 
> Yes I have the Quarks. Bought the Quarks at $3 USD second hand. I threw it in a drawer after a 15 minutes of testing, found it quite shouty and timbre was off. I can say immediately that CHU is better in tonality and timbre. But for technicalities have to go back to dig the Quarks out to do A/B testing, will get back to you on that.


Oh, thats great to know....indeed, Quarks is very very bad imo il take EDX above it anytime. Cant listen more than 15min, so cant review it....im not that masochist. It make alot of people i read with similar impressions that you and me, i think they are all sensible to timbre. Technical performance wasnt that bad indeed so tx for comparing those 2 mate!

I'm listening right now to the Kato, comparing it to Olina...im not a good Linsoul hyper because Kato is way better to my ears. In fact, i find Kato so good i will perhaps need to update my review about them.


----------



## ianfann

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ian update about Lafitear LF1:
> 
> Me:about lafitear...is is VERY impressive? do you think its necessary i order them?
> 
> ...


*Here is my honest review and impressions of the Lafitear LF1 :





Introduction :*

Hello Everyone My Name Is Ian And Welcome To My Review Of The Lafitear Lf1. I Would Like To Thank Erik Lab From Chifi Love For Recommending Me To Buy This Iem To Try Out And Review. The Lafitear Lf1 Is A Single Dynamic Driver Iem And It Is Retailing At Just 13usd For The Whole Package And I Am Excited To Share With You Guys My Thoughts And Opinions About This Iem.




*Box, Packaging, Fit And Comfort :*

The Lf1 Comes Packed With A Set Of Silicon Ear Tips With 3 Different Sizes S/M/L. And A 4 Core Braided Cable. To Be Honest I Am Not Really A Fan Of The Ear Tips, The Quality Of The Tips Is Pretty Poor And Doesn't Give A Very Good Seal So I Would Suggest To Change Out The Tips. The Cable On The Other Hand Is Not Bad. The Silicone Is Not Those Grippy Type And It Doesn't Tangle Up Easily. The 3.5mm Straight Type Headphone Jack Looks Solid With It's Metal Sleave And Feels Durable. The Y Splitter Is Also Made Out Of Metal And Looks Quite Sturdy. The Ear Hooks Are Pretty Stiff And Works Well And The Connector Is A Qdc Type 2 Pin Connector. Overall I Find That The Accessories Are Standard And Nothing To Shout Out About. The Iem Fits Pretty Nicely On My Ears And Doesnt Hurt My Ears But The Seal Isn't Too Good And I Had Issues Getting A Good Seal With The Stock Tips.





*Specifications :*

What Attracted Me To This Iem Is The Driver Inside Which They Claim Is Made Of Dlc Diamond And Berilium Plated Composite Diaphram. There Is No Way I Am Able To Find Out Unless I Open This Up And I Guess I'll Save This Part For Another Video But For Now Lets Talk About The Rest Of The Stuff. The Frequency Response Rate Is 20-20khz, Impedance Is 20 Ohms And Sensitivity Is 115db.





*Build Quality :*

The Shell Of The Lf1 Is Huge In Fact Larger Than Most Iems And Too Large In My Opinion, It Is Made Of Plastic And Looks Pretty Cheap. The Colour I Choose Is Black And There Are 3 Other Colours To Choose From : Green, Purple And Pink. The Nozzle Is Made Of Metal And It's A Pretty Narrow Bore. Overall The Iem Doesn't Feel Premium Or Special And It Looks Pretty Cheap Rightly So At The Price Of 13usd.





*Sound Signature :*

The Lf1 Has A U Shaped Tuning That Generally Is Quite A Safe Way To Tune An Iem But Looking Closely At The Graph The Treble Is The Area That I Am Concerned About. Let Me Show You The Graph Which I Measured So That I Can Explain Better. As You Can See The Shape Of The Graph Levitates Close To U Shaped Tuning But If You Look At The Treble As Compared To The Harman Target, There Are A Few Peaks And Dips That Bothers Me. Let's Just Start With The Sub Bass And We Will Move Up To The Treble As We Go Along.





*Sub-Bass :*

As You Can See The Sub Bass Presence Is Strong And Quite Close To The Harman Curve With A Good Amount Of Rumble But The Resonance Is A Bit Short And Leaves Me Yearning For A Longer Rumble. The Note Weight Of The Rumble Is Warmish With A Naturual Tone To The Bass And Does Not Feel Unatural. Overall The Sub Bass Is Pretty Loose And Might Transit Into The Mids Which Sometimes Makes The Sub Bass Sound Boomy.





*Mid-Bass :*

The Mid Bass Slams Pretty Hard And Quite Impactful To A Point Where It's A Bit Overwhelming On Certain Tracks But Thanks To The Driver This Iem Produces A Pretty Fast Bass And The Impact Fast And Short. The Tone And Timbre Of The Mid Bass Is Well Balanced And Warm And Has A Good Heave Note Weight. Transition Into The Mids Is Pretty Smooth And Blends Well With The Rest Of The Mix.





*Mids :*

The Mids Are Neutral. Instruments Present Well In The Mix And Sometimes Are Vailed By The Sub Bass On Certain Tracks. Overall I Would Say The Instruments Are Just That Little Recessed In The Mix And Fighting For Space With The Percussions And Bass. Violins, Pianos, Clarinets And Trumpets Do Sound Warm And Natural And Does Have A Good Note Weight To It's Tone.





*Vocals :*

Male Vocals Sound Really Good On The Lf1, Good Tone And Timbre With Warm And Heave Note Weight And Commands Authority In The Mix And Has A Very Strong Presence In The Mix. Female Vocals Are Bright And Allmost Sparkle And Presents A Nice And Smooth Listen Though I Might Add That Sometimes They May Sound Harsh And Shouty On Certain Tracks Due To The 8k Peak Which I Will Talk About Later.





*Treble :*

Ok, So Treble Is The Region Which I Am Most Concerned About And Looking At The Graph There Are 3 Prominent Peaks And A Huge Dip That Corresponds With That I Am Hearing. The First Peak At 2k - 4k Region Is A Good Peak That Gives Me A Sense Of Excitement And Engagement To The Track Thru A Strong Pinna Gain Which Is Good, I Like A Good Build Up Of Emotion To A Track. Then There Is A Big Dip At 5k Which Most Of The Instruments Especially Cymbal Strikes And High Hat Sound Vailed And Hidden. And Now To The Peak Which Bothers Me The Most Which Is The Peak At The 8k, Some Tracks Which Has Strong Female Vocal And Electric Guitar Presence Will Sound Peaky, Shouty And Fatiguing To Listen To. Overall The Treble Is On The Bright Side And The Roll Of It Is Quite Ok And Resonates Well And Smooth.





*Technicalities :*

Sound Stage Is Standard To Me With Width To The Sides And Front. The Layer Of The Depth Of The Sound Stage Is Pretty Flat, Instruments, Percussions And Vocals Tend To Live On A Single Plane. Imaging, Position And Sound Seperation Is Less Than Average I Am Afraid. Vocals, Instruments Bass And Percussions Tend To Blend Together Like A Mixing Pot And Not Being Able To Tell Them Apart At Times. Detail Retrieval And Resolution Is Also A Bit On The Low Side I Feel, Cymbal Strikes And Percussion Sound Blunt And Vocals Sounds Muted. I Rarely Get To Pick Up The Neuances Of Details While Listening To My Regular Test Songs. Overall I Find The Technicalities On The Lf1 Underwhelming And Rightfully So At This Price Point.

*Conclusion :*

In Conclusion I Would Recommend The Lf1 To Those Who Likes Forward Mid Bass And Bright Treble Bearing In Mind That It May Be Harsh And Shouty On Certain Tracks. If You Like Listening To Edc, Techno, Heavy Metal Type Of Genre Of Music This 13usd Iem Is A Good Budget Set To Start Out With. But If You Are A Critical Listener Who Likes To Listen To Classical, Jazz, Instrumentals Then I Would Suggest For You To Skip This Iem. On The Whole I Am Not A Big Fan Of This Iem And Honestly It Is Not A Keeper For Me And This Concludes My Thoughts And Impressions Of This Lafitear Lf1.

Thank you so much for reading to the end!

Please watch my youtube video review here thanks :


----------



## pevinkarker

I need your help as I want to buy a "bullet" earphones to listen classical and ambient music. Any suggestion?


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, thats great to know....indeed, Quarks is very very bad imo il take EDX above it anytime. Cant listen more than 15min, so cant review it....im not that masochist. It make alot of people i read with similar impressions that you and me, i think they are all sensible to timbre. Technical performance wasnt that bad indeed so tx for comparing those 2 mate!
> 
> I'm listening right now to the Kato, comparing it to Olina...im not a good Linsoul hyper because Kato is way better to my ears. In fact, i find Kato so good i will perhaps need to update my review about them.



Have you tried Micheal Bruce's Mod to the Olina? Just put a second (included) filter over the top of the existing one. It tones down the aggressive peaks, and doesn't seem to compromise any of the details, stage or imaging.


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 24, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, thats great to know....indeed, Quarks is very very bad imo il take EDX above it anytime. Cant listen more than 15min, so cant review it....im not that masochist. It make alot of people i read with similar impressions that you and me, i think they are all sensible to timbre. Technical performance wasnt that bad indeed so tx for comparing those 2 mate!
> 
> I'm listening right now to the Kato, comparing it to Olina...im not a good Linsoul hyper because Kato is way better to my ears. In fact, i find Kato so good i will perhaps need to update my review about them.


depend on the music, i still like moondrop house sound for japan music! But for other music like jazz classical, they just not right


----------



## Ymer Niros

pevinkarker said:


> J'ai besoin de votre aide car je souhaite acheter des écouteurs "bullet" pour écouter de la musique classique et d'ambiance. Toute suggestion?


Smabat NCO2 ouces vers le haut:


----------



## Lobarkaine

pevinkarker said:


> I need your help as I want to buy a "bullet" earphones to listen classical and ambient music. Any suggestion?


You might also consider getting the Tanja, very relaxing, works perfect for classical and ambient.


----------



## Lobarkaine

I've decided to do a deep round up of all my pokemons!

The result is that Aria and Shozy 1.1 win hands down, boot suite my taste perfectly.

Now came the interesting things EA1, NRA, C12 all are very good all rounder where the first two have better technicalities and the C12 more pleasant sound, Dee tee 6 is there, but the surprise is the KB04 that with mesh mod may compete with the best of the bounce!

Tanja are always an easely pick for fun and relaxed sound indipendently by the price.

In the cheapest range boot CCZ iem shine, Melody more warm and better suited for EDM/elettronic music Emerald for the good whole performances.

All this iems are tonally correct and fun and could be a save choice for every budget.

At the end....

Blon BL3 is another easely choice for fun as the Ks10 pro, very fun for EDM lovers, but boot have bloated mid bass that blead in the mids so I find them less correct than all the others.


----------



## Krucoz (Apr 24, 2022)

One hidden gem, for me, Reecho SG03, excellent bass and sub, but not only. Very close to Shuoer S12, needs burn in, balanced cable, Azla Xelastec eartips. One of my favorites, and really low price for what they are.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Krucoz said:


> One hidden gem, for me, Reecho SG03, excellent bass and sub, but not only. Very close to Shuoer S12, needs burn in, balanced cable, Azla Xelastec eartips. One of my favorites, and really low price for what they are.


SG03 is in my radar.👍

Which are your impressions about It?


----------



## Krucoz (Apr 24, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> SG03 is in my radar.👍
> 
> Which are your impressions about It?


Fun sounding, energetic, very good amount of details, great soundstage. Bass are really exeptional, mids are not recessed and clean. I push trebles a bit with Eq.
When i got them i was impressed by the bass. Quantity was there, for sure, but needed to be more refined (same for mids). Mids were a bit agressive ( almost FH3 tuning).
But after burn in (maybe), and changing cable for a balanced one and Xelastec eartips (or an other latex), everything became cleaner, and enjoyable. Bass textures are stuning.
They are easy to drive and scale well with more power. Not power hungry, for exemple they pair really good with a Btr3k.
I would say they easely push above their price, with some help.
Construction Quality, fit, confort are excellent, whatever the price.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 24, 2022)

Krucoz said:


> Fun sounding, energetic, very good amount of details, great soundstage. Bass are really exeptional, mids are not recessed and clean. I push trebles a bit with Eq.
> When i got them i was impressed by the bass. Quantity was there, for sure, but needed to be more refined (same for mids). Mids were a bit agressive ( almost FH3 tuning).
> But after burn in (maybe), and changing cable for a balanced one and Xelastec eartips (or an other latex), everything became cleaner, and enjoyable. Bass textures are stuning.
> They are easy to drive and scale well with more power. Not power hungry, for exemple they pair really good with a Btr3k.
> ...


Thank's a lot Krucoz!

This excite my basshead side.  😉😂

I always do a good burn in before judge an iem and after I try to adjust  the sound to my taste by change cables and tips. 😉


----------



## ChristianM (Apr 25, 2022)

Deleted........


----------



## fenderbendr

I’m looking for something that fits better and has a smaller shell than the KZ ZS10 pros.  They won’t stay in my ears no matter what tips I use.  They always loosen every few minutes.

Any suggestions under $75?


----------



## Krucoz (Apr 24, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's a lot Krucoz!
> 
> This excite my basshead side.  😉😂
> 
> I always do a good burn in before judge an iem and after I try to adjust  the sound to my taste by change cables and tips. 😉


😉 You are welcome! these, with Shuoer S12, made be to became some kind of basshead, not so many iems have great bass AND sub-bass. It can be so addictive when everything is there.
Was listening Metallica with them while at the garden. "Here comes revenge"... after i almost stopped to listen to them before running them, they got their revenge😉


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 24, 2022)

Krucoz said:


> 😉 You are welcome! these, with Shuoer S12, made be to became some kind of basshead, not so many iems have great bass AND sub-bass. It can be so addictive when everything is there.
> Was listening Metallica with them while at the garden. "Here comes revenge"... after i almost stopped to listen to them before running them, they got their revenge😉


Great!👍
Now I'm hearing a mix of shredder Malmsteen, Vai, Satriani, Moore and Johnson. 😉

Have you ever try the Shozy 1.1?

Trasparent, detailed, good not fatiguing trebbles and fast and strong bass. 
I don't use equalization, only cons the stock cable...really bad.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 24, 2022)

fenderbendr said:


> I’m looking for something that fits better and has a smaller shell than the KZ ZS10 pros.  They won’t stay in my ears no matter what tips I use.  They always loosen every few minutes.
> 
> Any suggestions under $75?


Are you a guitarist mate? 😃

Which use do you do of an iem and what kind of music do you ear?

The forumers here will shurely help you.


----------



## Carpet

fenderbendr said:


> I’m looking for something that fits better and has a smaller shell than the KZ ZS10 pros.  They won’t stay in my ears no matter what tips I use.  They always loosen every few minutes.
> 
> Any suggestions under $75?


Try something with a semi-custom shell, they tend to stay put better. Some people find  them annoying if they aren't a good fit though!
A tighter curve on the earhooks of cable can help too. You can reform some of those by heating with a hairdryer and bending to change the curve.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> Have you tried Micheal Bruce's Mod to the Olina? Just put a second (included) filter over the top of the existing one. It tones down the aggressive peaks, and doesn't seem to compromise any of the details, stage or imaging.


I will try it soon, after the review of initial sound but will include note about mod possibilities and impressions surely...
Olina are very good no doubt.


----------



## r31ya (Apr 24, 2022)

fenderbendr said:


> I’m looking for something that fits better and has a smaller shell than the KZ ZS10 pros.  They won’t stay in my ears no matter what tips I use.  They always loosen every few minutes.
> 
> Any suggestions under $75?


Small shell that is in ZS10 Pro direction that i could think of is CCA CKX.
It have pretty good review so far, considered step up in bass and vocals compared to KZ ZAX (which is successor of ZSX which is successor ZS10 Pro).
ZAX still have better soundstage, air and apparently treble possibly due to its semi open shell.

Comparison Image,


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

It just never stop....
Now TINHIFI release it's T1S ultra budget IEM, which use a Beryllium coated DD.

Price: 20$

Graph?

I guess I will accept to give these a try. Anyone try T1 plus? if i look at the graph it doesnt seem bad....though treble cut short.



https://www.linsoul.com/collections/all/products/tinhifi-t1s?variant=42705299865817


----------



## fenderbendr

Lobarkaine said:


> Are you a guitarist mate? 😃
> 
> Which use do you do of an iem and what kind of music do you ear?
> 
> The forumers here will shurely help you.


Yes I am!  I use them mostly for monitoring when playing live.  I think the ZS10’s sound ok, but are too big for my ears.  


Carpet said:


> Try something with a semi-custom shell, they tend to stay put better. Some people find  them annoying if they aren't a good fit though!
> A tighter curve on the earhooks of cable can help too. You can reform some of those by heating with a hairdryer and bending to change the curve.


Ok, what iems have that type of semi custom shell?


r31ya said:


> Small shell that is in ZS10 Pro direction that i could think of is CCA CKX.
> It have pretty good review so far, considered step up in bass and vocals compared to KZ ZAX (which is successor of ZSX which is successor ZS10 Pro).
> ZAX still have better soundstage, air and apparently treble possibly due to its semi open shell.
> 
> Comparison Image,


Great, I’ll check those out.  Thanks!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 25, 2022)

fenderbendr said:


> Yes I am!  I use them mostly for monitoring when playing live.  I think the ZS10’s sound ok, but are too big for my ears.
> 
> Ok, what iems have that type of semi custom shell?
> 
> Great, I’ll check those out.  Thanks!


You are welcome friend...me too! 😉😃👍

Stupid I ask this but...have you try with foam tips?

You find right the KS10 pro sound signature for monitoring a guitar?

It is V shaped with a lot of bass...maybe someting more neutral could be better and I think you need more mids playing with a band.

The only one more little I've is the KBear KB04 more fast and detailed then the Ks10 pro but a little piercing in the highs, if you are sensible to trebbles it needs a little mod by adding an adesive filter on the noze and foam tips, not absolutely necessary but with fuzz/distortion boosted could be helpfull, I forget to say...it is very cheap.😉

Maybe more experienced forumers may suggest you something better.

Good music! 👍


----------



## Nimweth

Lobarkaine said:


> You are welcome friend...me too! 😉😃👍
> 
> Stupid I ask this but...have you try with foam tips?
> 
> ...


You may find an all-BA model better for monitoring. The KZ AS12, AS16 and BA10 are very good and they have good isolation. AS12 and AS16 are very affordable at the moment at Ali Express.


----------



## earmonger

pevinkarker said:


> I need your help as I want to buy a "bullet" earphones to listen classical and ambient music. Any suggestion?


Etymotic and Final Audio are the two most positively rated bullet shaped IEMs.  

Ety has two kinds of tuning; the XR add a little bass, which to me makes them less clinical sounding (and still doesn't turn them into basshead IEMS).  The ER2 models have dynamic drivers; the ER3 and ER4 have balanced armatures.  

I like my ER3XR, but they do have a two-dimensional soundstage -- widescreen and accurate but not 3D. 

If you have a friend in the US who could ship them to Portugal, they could pick up the ER3XR for $69.
https://www.adorama.com/etyer3xr.html?emailprice=t


----------



## Nimweth

pevinkarker said:


> I need your help as I want to buy a "bullet" earphones to listen classical and ambient music. Any suggestion?


Smabat NCO 2 is a possibility. The original NCO was excellent, very compact bullet shape and very good for Ambient and classical genres.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 25, 2022)

All you mates drove me in the rabbit hole. 😂😂😂

HZsound Heart Mirror on the way with Jcally JM10. 

Now I've only to wait AE a month.....😓😂


And no No I don't want to buy Smabat NCO 2, absolutely not a basshead iem no no never....It is in my whish list too...😊😎🤣


----------



## Lobarkaine

Nimweth said:


> You may find an all-BA model better for monitoring. The KZ AS12, AS16 and BA10 are very good and they have good isolation. AS12 and AS16 are very affordable at the moment at Ali Express.


Hi Nimweth our friend Fenderbender ask for an iem smaller then his ZS10 pro 'cos don't fit well his ears.
I'm not shure this meet this requirement.
In your experience may you suggest him something smaller?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Nimweth our friend Fenderbender ask for an iem smaller then his ZS10 pro 'cos don't fit well his ears.
> I'm not shure this meet this requirement.
> In your experience may you suggest him something smaller?


They should consider bullet iems.

Like the Final Audio E series (500,1-4k)
Tanchjim Tanya
Intime Sora


----------



## Nimweth

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Nimweth our friend Fenderbender ask for an iem smaller then his ZS10 pro 'cos don't fit well his ears.
> I'm not shure this meet this requirement.
> In your experience may you suggest him something smaller?


Yes you are right, the IEMs I mentioned would not be suitable in that respect. I find the Moondrop Aria very comfortable and it is more compact than the ZS10 Pro. It has a classic Harman type tuning though and would not be regarded as neutral. The HZ Heart Mirror may suit, it is compact and has a neutral/bright tonality with good technicalities so may be good as a monitor.


----------



## baskingshark

fenderbendr said:


> Yes I am!  I use them mostly for monitoring when playing live.  I think the ZS10’s sound ok, but are too big for my ears.
> 
> Ok, what iems have that type of semi custom shell?
> 
> Great, I’ll check those out.  Thanks!



Just my 2 cents, i've been using IEMs for stage monitoring for piano/guitar for almost 2 decades. 

For stage monitoring and especially guitars, the midrange is the most essential. V-shaped IEMs eg most KZs are a no-go for stage monitoring as the music is too coloured and you won't know what you play may be different from the house. V-shaped by definition boosts the bass and treble. Well if you have EQ on stage, then that's no issue to make a V-shaped set become neutralish, so that's an option, though some budget drivers can't take too robust EQ and will distort.

After getting a neturalish monitor, the next few stuff here are important;
1) Isolation - to protect hearing
2) Technical performance - to hear the details of what you are playing. This includes soundstage, instrument separation, clarity, transients, micro-detials.
3) Comfort - no point having an IEM that causes pain and you cannot tolerate it for more than a few minutes.


At the budget segment, I think the HZSound Heart Mirror can fulfil most of these criteria.


----------



## Tzennn

fenderbendr said:


> Yes I am!  I use them mostly for monitoring when playing live.  I think the ZS10’s sound ok, but are too big for my ears.
> 
> Ok, what iems have that type of semi custom shell?
> 
> Great, I’ll check those out.  Thanks!


I think gs audio provide ciem options, you might want to check out


----------



## Carpet

Tzennn said:


> I think gs audio provide ciem options, you might want to check out


They are a semi-custom shape, GD3C is very stable fit for me. 

Actual custom IEMs fitted to your own specific ear shape, are way more expensive to have made (usually only for professionals using IEMs for stage monitoring etc.). They apparently provide improved isolation due to improved fit.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Their you go for my TRIPOWIN OLINA Review.
Here for headfi.
Here for No borders Audiophile.

I compare them to Moondrop Kato and Aria and HZsound Mirror.

Technical performance are above average their no doubt, hype was and still is legit if the slightly bright tonality fit your taste!


----------



## redguardsoldier (Apr 27, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Their you go for my TRIPOWIN OLINA Review.
> Here for headfi.
> Here for No borders Audiophile.
> 
> ...



I read your review earlier, great writing! Still, it seems like the comparison to Kato is missing? --> Fixed, comparison with Kato added


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

redguardsoldier said:


> I read your review earlier, great writing! Still, it seems like the comparison to Kato is missing?


OH! Thanks so much mate....this is what happen when you write on Office and copy paste 1 page on 2 by error. You save me some humiliation here, really appreciate!


----------



## redguardsoldier

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH! Thanks so much mate....this is what happen when you write on Office and copy paste 1 page on 2 by error. You save me some humiliation here, really appreciate!


You're welcome. Indeed, thanks for adding that part, as I'm looking forward to that comparison myself


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive the FIIO FD3 PRO, i find whole package very generous since it even include a modular cable.





Construction wise, it's excellent too, doesn't feel like a 130$ IEM at all...
Need to play more with ear tips, but what hit me first (bass ear tips) is the super wide and tall soundstage, a bit like BQEYZ Autumn in that regard, bass is weighty, warm and thick with good slam, female vocal are very good, lush with wide fowards presence and hint of breathyness so perhaps some extra low harmonic romantism here, we have a micro details boost in mid or upper treble but otherwise it's a rather warm bassy W shape signature. Timbre wise it's great, layering is very good too, their hint of bass bleed with this very tips, but done in a guilty pleasure way. Transient speed seem good with first track of this Elephant9 album, while not ultra crisp, it doesnt go messy and everything seem cohesive yet you will not follow every details of percussions, synth is very upfront with independant layer presence, little like what it do with female vocal which are extracted apart from the rest. Thick energic presentation, very physical, bass line a very thick but kick drum a bit vague in definition. Do we always need analytical presentation? I dont think so since the cohesive musicality here is very appealing and not overly messy.


----------



## goms80

Have heard of this IEM? Fish 9 U-556.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

goms80 said:


> Have heard of this IEM? Fish 9 U-556.


i see it and have it in Ali card...but i wonder if it will not soudn the same as KBear Neon with better thinked design...to facilitate DEEP insertion!


----------



## goms80

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> i see it and have it in Ali card...but i wonder if it will not soudn the same as KBear Neon with better thinked design...to facilitate DEEP insertion!


You're right. Neon I didn't buy it because of its fit.


----------



## Tzennn

Lobarkaine said:


> All you mates drove me in the rabbit hole. 😂😂😂
> 
> HZsound Heart Mirror on the way with Jcally JM10.
> 
> ...


The magic will appear when you pair it with decent amp + listening to jazz


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

goms80 said:


> You're right. Neon I didn't buy it because of its fit.


yeah, well, imo, single BA have their limit...in term of dynamic range amplitude and flexibility. don't worth caring about single BA imo


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi all.
I'm too old, my love for music was born when CDs don't exist (I again use a turntable 😄) and in the live concerts there were walls of valvestate Marshall, honestly I understand they are pratic but I don't like the arrays sound, so my ears like analogic sound.

After the complete round up of all my pokemons I've the right idea of what I'm looking for.
I like a lot the Aria, so in the harmanish/neutral tuning (Mirror incoming) I've discarded a lot of possibly contenders and (by now) could be pleased so.

In the fun range my benchmark is the Shozy 1.1, detailed natural mids and highs at the limits of my tollerance for long listening sessions, but....to be perfect for my taste I'll like it has an hint more mid bass (just an hint) and more extended subbass (his tumpy quality is perfect).

I've read a lots reviews but I'm find nothing that suite my requirements, only the Reecho SG03 remain in my wish list but I suspect is to much bass heavy (Smabat NCO2 Is on the way😂)

Exist in your experience an iem that could suite my taste?


----------



## dharmasteve

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> I'm too old, my love for music was born when CDs don't exist (I again use a turntable 😄) and in the live concerts there were walls of valvestate Marshall, honestly I understand they are pratic but I don't like the arrays sound, so my ears like analogic sound.
> 
> After the complete round up of all my pokemons I've the right idea of what I'm looking for.
> ...


I'm an old analogue man too of over 70 years. Not a long time left on this journey of existence. I have the Shozy Form 1.1 too and it is gooood. HBB Tripowin Olina is a big upgrade. The IMR Audio Ozar if you get at a good price is a massive upgrade. The HBB Olina is beautiful.  I got it on Amazon Prime UK for £89, which meant if I never liked it I could return it. It is a clear upgrade on the Shozy.


----------



## Lobarkaine

dharmasteve said:


> I'm an old analogue man too of over 70 years. Not a long time left on this journey of existence. I have the Shozy Form 1.1 too and it is gooood. HBB Tripowin Olina is a big upgrade. The IMR Audio Ozar if you get at a good price is a massive upgrade. The HBB Olina is beautiful.  I got it on Amazon Prime UK for £89, which meant if I never liked it I could return it. It is a clear upgrade on the Shozy.


You are welcome dharmasteve I'm 64. 😉👍

The Olina is in my radar, my only dubt is...have it the bass I require?

By the reviews it seems have subbass extension but not the midbass slam I'm looking for....

On Amazon Italy it is e. 118, could be a good idea. Thank's 👍


----------



## Nimweth

I


Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> I'm too old, my love for music was born when CDs don't exist (I again use a turntable 😄) and in the live concerts there were walls of valvestate Marshall, honestly I understand they are pratic but I don't like the arrays sound, so my ears like analogic sound.
> 
> After the complete round up of all my pokemons I've the right idea of what I'm looking for.
> ...


If you have the Smabat NCO 2 on the way,  you may like the Fiio FD3. It has a very musical sound with an expansive stage, and seems like it would suit you. It has two tuning options and lots of accessories.


----------



## goms80

I have my eye on a DAC/AMP, but I wanted one that was as versatile as the Zishan Z4. Are you aware of any?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 28, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> I
> 
> If you have the Smabat NCO 2 on the way,  you may like the Fiio FD3. It has a very musical sound with an expansive stage, and seems like it would suit you. It has two tuning options and lots of accessories.


Thank's Nimweth, After i have read what you say about NCO2 I can't resist 😄, well about FD3 It seems very similar to the EA1 that I like a lot but, to my ears is a little fatiguing for long listening sessions.
Someone find the Reecho SG03 an enancement of the FD3, anyway it seems don't have a very silky/warm mids and trebbles.
Maybe the darker Live 3 may suite more my taste for long listening?

All this iems have more subbass and bass then the Shozy 1.1 but no one of this seems have the silky detailed mids and trebbles I love in the Shozy.

I forgot in this list the Tingker TK300 maybe a step up....

Maybe I'm asking to much in a budget iem. 😉😄


----------



## Test222

Is tanchjim darling the most expensive bullet-type IEM?


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> I'm too old, my love for music was born when CDs don't exist (I again use a turntable 😄) and in the live concerts there were walls of valvestate Marshall, honestly I understand they are pratic but I don't like the arrays sound, so my ears like analogic sound.
> 
> After the complete round up of all my pokemons I've the right idea of what I'm looking for.
> ...



Tipsy TTROMSO is probably the best mid-bass focused IEM under $100. I love mine!

Review by Redcarmoose


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 28, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> I'm too old, my love for music was born when CDs don't exist (I again use a turntable 😄) and in the live concerts there were walls of valvestate Marshall, honestly I understand they are pratic but I don't like the arrays sound, so my ears like analogic sound.
> 
> After the complete round up of all my pokemons I've the right idea of what I'm looking for.
> ...


Did you bought CRA (or CRA+) ? If you listen to modern song (except trance), they sound as good as Aria
Something like this


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 28, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> I've read a lots reviews but I'm find nothing that suite my requirements, *only the Reecho SG03 remain in my wish list but I suspect is to much bass heavy* (Smabat NCO2 Is on the way😂)


How about this?


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's Nimweth, After i have read what you say about NCO2 I can't resist 😄, well about FD3 It seems very similar to the EA1 that I like a lot but, to my ears is a little fatiguing for long listening sessions.
> Someone find the Reecho SG03 an enancement of the FD3, anyway it seems don't have a very silky/warm mids and trebbles.
> Maybe the darker Live 3 may suite more my taste for long listening?
> 
> ...



I found a very nice endgame MidFI basshead IEM in the *Sony XBA-N3*. Thanks @RikudouGoku for the rec.

I bought mine second hand at $100 USD, it is an L-shaped set with thick big textured bass. Nice soundstage and layering. Very smooth and non fatiguing, excellent for long listening sessions. Sub-bass rumbles a lot. Even though there are BAs inside, Sony tunes their sets very well, no BA timbre. It isn't very detailed though, but is a set to chill and relax to.

*Tingker TK300* is more detailed but is more uncomfortable and a bit more shouty. I would recommend the XBA-N3 over TK300. TK300 also has a more artificial timbre.


If you can top up a bit more, the *Final E5000* is very warm and thick and lush, big bass and dark treble. I can't recommend it routinely as it needs a lot of power to drive. So mostly stuck to desktop amps or higher end dongles to power this beast.


----------



## counterclockwise

goms80 said:


> Have heard of this IEM? Fish 9 U-556.


There's a thread on the u556 and u554 here.
I have the u554 and it's excellent.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 29, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Tipsy TTROMSO is probably the best mid-bass focused IEM under $100. I love mine!
> 
> Review by Redcarmoose



Hi Carpet thank's.
I don't know the Ttromso, It has the same frequency response of the CRA, but seems tuned in the same pleasant way like as the BL3/Meele, not too much detail focused but fun, only cons is the bloated  mid bass and the roll of subbass.
The old Sennheiser Momentum has similar tuning, fun and engaging, with Final tips is impressive! Maybe an hint veiled. (Way I forgot It?🤔)



Tzennn said:


> How about this?


Great Tzenn! This comparison is very interesting.  👍
It is so inespensive that I shurely buy the original CRA. I ear every kind of music.😉



baskingshark said:


> I found a very nice endgame MidFI basshead IEM in the *Sony XBA-N3*. Thanks @RikudouGoku for the rec.
> 
> I bought mine second hand at $100 USD, it is an L-shaped set with thick big textured bass. Nice soundstage and layering. Very smooth and non fatiguing, excellent for long listening sessions. Sub-bass rumbles a lot. Even though there are BAs inside, Sony tunes their sets very well, no BA timbre. It isn't very detailed though, but is a set to chill and relax to.
> 
> ...


Hi Baskingshark you are welcome.

Sadly It is very difficult to find the Sony XBA N3 in Italy, only used and high priced over e. 200.

Mayby I may tame a little the TK300 shoutiness replacing the cable (original is not the best) and using foam tips.

About E5000 (E4000 on the way) I trust in your opinion (I always read review) 😉👍, do you think CX 31993 or JM10 dongles may drive them correctly?


----------



## Tzennn

Lobarkaine said:


> Great Tzenn! This comparison is very interesting.  👍
> It is so inespensive that I shurely buy the original CRA. I ear every kind of music.😉


The CRA+ might suit your taste in my opinion


----------



## Lobarkaine

Tzennn said:


> The CRA+ might suit your taste in my opinion


You are right CRA+ seems a more refined version, less subbass but more pleasing and coerent full frequency response. 👍


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Baskingshark you are welcome.
> 
> Sadly It is very difficult to find the Sony XBA N3 in Italy, only used and high priced over e. 200.
> 
> ...



Nope don't think the JM10 or CX 31993 will drive the E5000 adequately. E4000 is also quite tough to drive, but not as bad as the E5000. E4000 is a bit more balanced than the E5000 in tuning.


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 29, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> You are right CRA+ seems a more refined version, less subbass but more pleasing and coerent full frequency response. 👍


by the way if you want to save your money then just eq  not sure why but instead of having too many iem i just gonna eq them, easy ;DD


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 29, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> by the way if you want to save your money then just eq  not sure why but instead of having too many iem i just gonna eq them, easy ;DD


Yes you are right again, but I'm in the rabbit hole.😂😂

Seriously I don't like equalize more then change tips and cable, maybe this could be stupid, but my audiophile side like ear the music gears as they are to find the best tuned and the mastering in the recording just alter a lot the original sound.
Audiphile recordings are rare.

Looking at my pokemons collection for others new forumers I may say that them need only a few good iems to start.
The more experienced forumers there all agree and recommend these (I could've listened before their advices and save a lot of money 😉😂)

Aria as harmanish pleasing tuning is one.

HZsound Mirror for tecnical listening the second.

The fun TOTL iem is the more hard to find 'cos too many iems are fun, but by now I'm again looking for the one that put togheter fun and adeguate natural, firm and engaging detailed sound, long listening wise, a mix very difficult to reach.

But everyone has his own taste and the fun in this game is...looking for the hidden gems that put all agree. 😉😄


----------



## Tzennn (Apr 29, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> The fun TOTL iem is the more hard to find 'cos too many iems are fun, but by now *I'm again looking for the one that put togheter fun and adeguate natural, firm and engaging detailed sound, long listening wise, a mix very difficult to reach.*


Me personally already found my ultimate endgame tuning, so it's quite easy to pick and buy, 1 step closer to quit i guess 
Not sure about putting fun and neutral together since fun needs peak while neutral is peak-less.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Tzennn said:


> Me personally already found my ultimate endgame tuning, so it's quite easy to pick and buy, 1 step closer to quit i guess
> Not sure about putting fun and neutral together since fun needs peak while neutral is peak-less.


Lucky you. 😉

I haven't an ultimate tuning 'cos momentary mood and I ear to many different music genres that need different tuning.

But probably you are right and what I'm looking for is my personal ultimate tuning. 😊👍

I need something that's not bass shy, very deep and full body, but not bloaty, little bit warm, not peaky and fatiguing, with natural and correct tonality...something that's replay the real music feeling, who play music may understand what I say, I know very well how a lot of instruments play, as guitarist I know perfectly the differences in  the wood used, the strings, the bracing and when a top is tuned, I go mad earing this differences 😂 .... but these are nuances that everyone feels different and I know that playback apparels sound less or more coloured. 
For professional use are necessary nearly neutral instruments but for fun I like a liquid, warm, powerfull, detailed valve sound style reproduction.😊


----------



## dharmasteve

Lobarkaine said:


> Lucky you. 😉
> 
> I haven't an ultimate tuning 'cos momentary mood and I ear to many different music genres that need different tuning.
> 
> ...


There is something that is special. If you can get codes for a discount. Amazing sub-bass, mid-bass, mids and treble. The IMR Acoustics Ozar. It's in another single DD world. It has the bass you without losing anything.


----------



## Carpet (Apr 29, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Yes you are right again, but I'm in the rabbit hole.😂😂
> 
> Seriously I don't like equalize more then change tips and cable, maybe this could be stupid, but my audiophile side like ear the music gears as they are to find the best tuned and the mastering in the recording just alter a lot the original sound.
> Audiphile recordings are rare.
> ...



If you are looking at something less fatiguing, then the TRI sub-brand of KBEAR are great for anyone who wants safer treble.

*TRI Starsea* is a neutral set with very good stage, imaging and separation typical of brighter sets. How they manage to get the details without pushing towards shouty or sibilant makes it a standout. It's a bit light on mid-bass, more focussed on sub-bass. Oh, and it is one of those IEMs with switches, so you can make slight adjustments to the tuning (bass boost FTW). Absolute winner for neutral tuning and long listening.

*TRI Meteor* is more forward on the mid-bass and not quite as good as Starsea on the details. Warmer set, I can listen to all day. A great upgrade if you like BL-03 but Tipsy TTROMSO has eclipsed it as my favorite warm relaxed set.

*TRI I3pro* looks interesting too, but I haven't heard it yet.

*GS Audio GD3C* and *Olina* are great sets, but certainly not relaxed or non-fatiguing. Unless it's laid back music, I don't listen to those for more than two hours.


----------



## Tzennn

Lobarkaine said:


> Lucky you. 😉
> 
> I haven't an ultimate tuning 'cos momentary mood and I ear to many different music genres that need different tuning.
> 
> ...


I kinda understand that, some might say we're picky, it's just our refrence that we have to be picky about it ...  
Well i'm neither guitarist nor musician to understand exactly what's your refrence here but you might have the same goal tuning as i am, my goal always be the iem that can "produce the music as artist intended"
My current ultimate goal is this: Z1r Bass + Justear mid (with a little tweak at 2,2k and 4k) + Justear treble.


----------



## Lobarkaine

dharmasteve said:


> There is something that is special. If you can get codes for a discount. Amazing sub-bass, mid-bass, mids and treble. The IMR Acoustics Ozar. It's in another single DD world. It has the bass you without losing anything.


You have good ears friend! 👍

This is a very high end iem, high priced and difficult to find but with ultimate tuning and performances.

Great stuff!😉


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> If you are looking at something less fatiguing, then the TRI sub-brand of KBEAR are great for anyone who wants safer treble.
> 
> *TRI Starsea* is a neutral set with very good stage, imaging and separation typical of brighter sets. How they manage to get the details without pushing towards shouty or sibilant makes it a standout. It's a bit light on mid-bass, more focussed on sub-bass. Oh, and it is one of those IEMs with switches, so you can make slight adjustments to the tuning (bass boost FTW). Absolute winner for neutral tuning and long listening.
> 
> ...


Thank's Carpet!
All these iem are well sounding and on the neutral side but Meteor...Ttromso intrigue me a lot. 👍😉


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 29, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> I kinda understand that, some might say we're picky, it's just our refrence that we have to be picky about it ...
> Well i'm neither guitarist nor musician to understand exactly what's your refrence here but you might have the same goal tuning as i am, my goal always be the iem that can "produce the music as artist intended"
> My current ultimate goal is this: Z1r Bass + Justear mid (with a little tweak at 2,2k and 4k) + Justear treble.


Tzenn you are great!

My ultimate goal is Reecho SG03 subbass + Tingker TK300 bass + Shozy 1.1 mids and trebbles.😃

I'm kind but....I've a really dark dark basshead side in my soul! 😈😂😂


----------



## dharmasteve

Lobarkaine said:


> Tzenn you are great!
> 
> My ultimate goal is Reecho SG03 subbass + Tingker TK300 bass + Shozy 1.1 mids and trebbles.😃
> 
> I'm kind but....I've a really dark dark basshead side in my soul! 😈😂😂


If you want a very good inexpensive IEM with serious bass then the Tiandirenhe td06, the red and black one. They make IEMs for other companies.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

goms80 said:


> I have my eye on a DAC/AMP, but I wanted one that was as versatile as the Zishan Z4. Are you aware of any?


As versatile as crazy Z4....hum, only one that come to my mind is Qudelix 5K. bt-usb dac amp, 3.5se 2.5se, dual 9218P dac, full music control ,incredible app with PEQ, 4.0 V rms bal output, mic.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Yes you are right again, but I'm in the rabbit hole.😂😂
> 
> Seriously I don't like equalize more then change tips and cable, maybe this could be stupid, but my audiophile side like ear the music gears as they are to find the best tuned and the mastering in the recording just alter a lot the original sound.
> Audiphile recordings are rare.
> ...


For warm fun basshead, have you think about Ibasso IT00?



Audiosense DT600 and AQ4 worth a check too.

Tinhifi T2plus isnt basshead, but still have thick mid bass slam and overall warm neutrality, this might please fan of Final E1000 target.

all of these above IEM have smooth timbre and fatigue free treble.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> For warm fun basshead, have you think about Ibasso IT00?
> 
> Audiosense DT600 and AQ4 worth a check too.
> 
> ...


If you want something bass head but still somewhat cleaner, my old pal TFZ King Pro. If you still can get one that is.
It have great quality bass, clean mid (a bit thin vocals), and decent treble.






Or  the old darling TFZ Tequila. It have semi open design that give it great soundstage and air.





To note while i haven't bought IT00, so this is a hearsay
There are QC complain on IT00 or it several people saying that its prone to have problem.
That being said, there are plenty people bitching about Aria long term durability and mine have gone through washing machine once, i put it in ricebox overnight, and now it still sound great (barring paint chipping)


----------



## baskingshark

r31ya said:


> If you want something bass head but still somewhat cleaner, my old pal TFZ King Pro. If you still can get one that is.
> It have great quality bass, clean mid (a bit thin vocals), and decent treble.
> 
> 
> ...



iBasso IT00 has very bad driver flex. So those sensitive to it may need to consider alternative options. Otherwise it does most things above average. Subbass is good in quantity, subbass > midbass. It also uses MMCX, so some folks have MMCX issues with it, but that's par for the course for budget MMCX sets. Driver flex can also be mitigated by a few ways though.

TFZ Tequila1 is a basshead set that has good soundstage as you say, due to the open backed design. Timbre is okay, but it hasn't aged well in technicalities. Very lowFI sounding in micro-details, imaging, instrument separation and clarity. I'm actually looking to sell away my pair.


----------



## Lobarkaine

dharmasteve said:


> If you want a very good inexpensive IEM with serious bass then the Tiandirenhe td06, the red and black one. They make IEMs for other companies.


This is interesting...I just have the Tiandirenhe products in my radar.

Added to my wish list!👍

Thank's again dharmasteve 😉😃


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 29, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> For warm fun basshead, have you think about Ibasso IT00?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi NymPHONOmaniacs, Audiosense AQ4 looks a very high grade iem, more pricey than my target but I've put it in my wish list...maybe a crismast gift! 😉😄 👍

I know the IT00 but seems it has drivers flex problem, but shurely another good iem.
(There are really to many good iems now day on the market 😃).


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 29, 2022)

r31ya said:


> If you want something bass head but still somewhat cleaner, my old pal TFZ King Pro. If you still can get one that is.
> It have great quality bass, clean mid (a bit thin vocals), and decent treble.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi r31ya, TFZ King Pro Is no more avalable now there are the King II and the King LTD but in my modest opinion by the price them pay something against the SG03 and TK300, maybe the Live 3 could be fun but as Baskingshark say about Tequila this too are old school progect with bass out of control.

A little bit enphasis in the mid bass give more full body mids, but must not be out of control or bloated to my taste, this is the reason why I'm not fall in love with BL03 and don't look at the Meele also if boot are fun.
KS10 pro too is plenty of bass and could be nice for EDM/elettronic music....only....I largely prefear C10 as all rounder. 😉


----------



## r31ya (Apr 29, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi r31ya, TFZ King Pro Is no more avalable now there are the King II and the King LTD but in my modest opinion by the price them pay something against the SG03 and TK300, maybe the Live 3 could be fun but as Baskingshark say about Tequila this too are old school progect with bass out of control.
> 
> A little bit enphasis in the mid bass give more full body mids, but must not be out of control or bloated to my taste, this is the reason why I'm not fall in love with BL03 and don't look at the Meele also if boot are fun.
> KS10 pro too is plenty of bass and could be nice for EDM/elettronic music....only.... 😉


King Pro is updated King II in terms of tuning
King LTD is an old darling with a deeper V compared to King Pro W

And basically TFZ King-series have great bass that still stands a good test of time, mid and treble might be just so so in current standard (vocals might be a bit under par compared to modern iem on its price point).
I was going to buy KZ ZS10 Pro when i make the mistake on trying TFZ King and heard how far the difference in bass quality (well, its twice the price).
Much more detailed with great texturing and controlled depth that make it sound epic with orchestra OST like Hellsing Gradus Vita.
coming back to ZS10 pro after testing King is like, what is this undefined samey thump of a supposed bass?

But its an old series and Chifi have moved on, surely you could get something with TFZ King Bass but with much better vocals and treble with more recent model with the same price.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Apr 29, 2022)

r31ya said:


> King Pro is updated King II in terms of tuning
> King LTD is an old darling with a deeper V compared to King Pro W
> 
> And basically TFZ King-series have great bass that still stands a good test of time, mid and treble might be just so so in current standard (vocals might be a bit under par compared to modern iem on its price point).
> ...


Yes I agree White you about the ZS10 pro! 👍

I'm earing It now writing this replay (Sorry for my english limits that make me difficult to explain well technical concepts, for the same reasons I don't write reviews and my italian T9 don't help me 😂😊),
well the mid bass enancement Is so much and with so slow decay that the complex tracks become confusing, in The Maze by Vinnie Moore Is impossible understand the bass line, Steve Vai's Herotic Nightmare are so confusing to be unlistenable.
Same problem with the complex orchestra passages, Better with Little ensamble but the timbre is to much altered, the orchestral trumpets like as Yamaha or Selmer sound like Conn or Olds jazz/blues trumpets and so on....

ZS10 pro give the best on acoustic rock, country that become warm and pleasantly rich or with elettronic music with rave effect.😉😃


----------



## brsdrgn (Apr 29, 2022)

I have Reecho SG-01 in my collection. Such sweet sounding IEM. It might be a little bright for some but for me quite okay. I see smb was selling SG-03 for a 50$ price so I decided to give it a try. I'm not a basshead but used to be.

I started this hobby 12 years ago and I still miss my entry IEM Audio Technica Cks90 and its thick bass slams, rumbles. It was kinda piercing my ears along with its sibilance (Audio Technica's old models had that classic in their series) but I didn't mind it at that time. Later I had IE8 and CKS1000 and the preference evolved in time. However, I do love to have that sub bass. 

After reading about the SG-03 meaty bass section without eliminating the details, I was thinking about buying it. It was a nice surprise to find a used one.


----------



## freelancr

I read only positive impressions about the SG-03 here. But I can tell you I had the exact opposite experience. Simple conclusion: they didn't fit in my ears properly. To hear that awesome bass everyone is talking about I had to actively press the buds deeper into my ears then they sounded good. In normal circumstances they sounded terrible. Anemic, highs focus just bad. Maybe it's my ear anatomy but boyo I hated them.


----------



## Blanchot

Test222 said:


> Is tanchjim darling the most expensive bullet-type IEM?


No, there is also Dita Project 71 at around $1000.


----------



## mochill

Blanchot said:


> No, there is also Dita Project 71 at around $1000.


Also flare gold


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> If you want something bass head but still somewhat cleaner, my old pal TFZ King Pro. If you still can get one that is.
> It have great quality bass, clean mid (a bit thin vocals), and decent treble.
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta try TFZ one day...damn, the Tequila graph is very similar to IT00. look fun tuning for sure!

Indeed, QC is bad with IT00, i need to repair mmcx issue after couple of month. inner wires broke. 

Aria durability seem excellent...at least with mine. I dont fancy them and they are in top shape. i think the paint chipping issue is more about strange weather phenomenon...i dont read other type of complaint apart that.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Well, now this is exciting....i was expecting the KBEAR INK to be above 100$, but ''whistleblower'' tell me it will be priced 70$!!
If it's a better balanced (fuller sounding) KBear Diamond with same or better technicalities, this will be incredible.


----------



## r31ya (May 1, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well, now this is exciting....i was expecting the KBEAR INK to be above 100$, but ''whistleblower'' tell me it will be priced 70$!!
> If it's a better balanced (fuller sounding) KBear Diamond with same or better technicalities, this will be incredible.


Its preorder already live in Amazon for $69  (nice...)
Not sure about the store legitimacy tough, Keephifi store. rarely bought Amazon since its a bit hard to access in SEA

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YCPXCFN/ref=sr_1_3?crid=31EWT9HSOAY81&keywords=KBEAR+INK&qid=1650531198&sprefix=kbear+in,aps,438&sr=8-3&tag=headfi-20


----------



## nraymond

r31ya said:


> Its preorder already live in Amazon for $69  (nice...)
> Not sure about the store legitimacy tough, Keephifi store. rarely bought Amazon since its a bit hard to access in SEA
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YCPXCFN/ref=sr_1_3?crid=31EWT9HSOAY81&keywords=KBEAR+INK&qid=1650531198&sprefix=kbear+in,aps,438&sr=8-3&tag=headfi-20


The listing shows it ships from Amazon with free Prime delivery, which indicates it is in the Amazon warehouse right now, so that doesn't look like a preorder to me. You can click on store names in Amazon listings to get info including how much feedback there has been in the last 12 months and what the averages are. Keephifi has one feedback by a J. WB on April 29, 2022:

https://www.amazon.com/sp?ie=UTF8&seller=A1C56YBYGER9K1&isAmazonFulfilled=1

While that isn't much feedback, being an item shipped from Amazon, the risk here is low and remediation for any issues is straightforward.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> Its preorder already live in Amazon for $69  (nice...)
> Not sure about the store legitimacy tough, Keephifi store. rarely bought Amazon since its a bit hard to access in SEA
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YCPXCFN/ref=sr_1_3?crid=31EWT9HSOAY81&keywords=KBEAR+INK&qid=1650531198&sprefix=kbear+in,aps,438&sr=8-3&tag=headfi-20


what....well, this is unexpected since they say it will be release May 5th lol
thanks for the input, wasnt even aware of this.
i find these way more exciting than Aurora. (100$ less so....more legit for sound value hype enh)


----------



## r31ya (May 1, 2022)

nraymond said:


> The listing shows it ships from Amazon with free Prime delivery, which indicates it is in the Amazon warehouse right now, so that doesn't look like a preorder to me. You can click on store names in Amazon listings to get info including how much feedback there has been in the last 12 months and what the averages are. Keephifi has one feedback by a J. WB on April 29, 2022:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/sp?ie=UTF8&seller=A1C56YBYGER9K1&isAmazonFulfilled=1
> 
> While that isn't much feedback, being an item shipped from Amazon, the risk here is low and remediation for any issues is straightforward.





> what....well, this is unexpected since they say it will be release May 5th lol
> thanks for the input, wasnt even aware of this.
> i find these way more exciting than Aurora. (100$ less so....more legit for sound value hype enh)


I forgot why i start to seek for it,
It seems someone show the promo image of the KBear Ink and i thought there is more out there. I decided to hunt it down and found it on amazon.



> _Nice and friendly seller, delivered way before estimated time. The Waist Drum is a U-shaped IEM with good timbre and tonality. Accessories are top notch, build is solid. These are bullet shaped IEMs with a detachable cable (rare at this price), and they are very comfortable and isolate well. The driver is fast with good transients. Soundstage is not the biggest, but imaging is good. Fast bass            _



Wait, Waist Drum is already being sold via Amazon?


----------



## Nimweth

r31ya said:


> Its preorder already live in Amazon for $69  (nice...)
> Not sure about the store legitimacy tough, Keephifi store. rarely bought Amazon since its a bit hard to access in SEA
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09YCPXCFN/ref=sr_1_3?crid=31EWT9HSOAY81&keywords=KBEAR+INK&qid=1650531198&sprefix=kbear+in,aps,438&sr=8-3&tag=headfi-20


Keep Hifi is a very reliable store. I have a number of IEMs from there, all delivered on time with excellent service, Ann is the contact there, she is very helpful and friendly.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Not really a contender for high sound benefit return, but nonetheless a promising new tuning universe from Kinera. I never though to use term like cohesive tuning and natural timbre for one of their IEM but the *Kinera URD* sure deliver that and more.
You can give a read of my review here on headfi or my No Borders Audiophile blog HERE.

(and don't worry guys, i will always be open minded and keep reviewing budget audio gear too!)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

After 1 months of shipping delay, the much anticipated HZSOUND WAIST DRUM just arrive. 
And man, while the last Bell Rhyme earbuds was good but not exceptional....the hype should grow quite fast with those.

I was afraid it use same driver than DQSM Hermit, but housing is way smaller and tonality as well as timbre have nothing to do. We have the HZ house sound here, crisp, open , transparent and detailed yet superbly balanced and with quite dense and natural timbre. This is another IEM that hit way above it's price range and i'm very happy to have convince Keephifi to sell them ASAP.

Need more listen, but first impressions is one of a very refined neutral yet dynamic and holographic musicality. I will compare them to HZsound Hearth Mirror for sure, even if i can already say the Mirror are sharper and crisper and more W shape while this one perhaps more Harman target in the balance since mids are fuller sounding. Just wow man...HZ are in BIG league now imo




Another proof of their acoustic expertise is the very wise choice of ear tips, all of them sound good but deliver slightly different focus in tonality,





Housing is so small that if deeply inserted it will be perfect sleeper.

34$ really? You can order from here, shipping being fast 99% of the time (which wasnt the case for these IEM that obsess me since they appear on Taobao)
https://keephifi.com/products/hzsound-waist-drum


----------



## tendou

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> After 1 months of shipping delay, the much anticipated HZSOUND WAIST DRUM just arrive.
> And man, while the last Bell Rhyme earbuds was good but not exceptional....the hype should grow quite fast with those.
> 
> I was afraid it use same driver than DQSM Hermit, but housing is way smaller and tonality as well as timbre have nothing to do. We have the HZ house sound here, crisp, open , transparent and detailed yet superbly balanced and with quite dense and natural timbre. This is another IEM that hit way above it's price range and i'm very happy to have convince Keephifi to sell them ASAP.
> ...


How's is the isolation from outside sound? When not playing music?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tendou said:


> How's is the isolation from outside sound? When not playing music?


Bad, since its open back....even with music its average.


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 2, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> After 1 months of shipping delay, the much anticipated HZSOUND WAIST DRUM just arrive.
> And man, while the last Bell Rhyme earbuds was good but not exceptional....the hype should grow quite fast with those.
> 
> I was afraid it use same driver than DQSM Hermit, but housing is way smaller and tonality as well as timbre have nothing to do. We have the HZ house sound here, crisp, open , transparent and detailed yet superbly balanced and with quite dense and natural timbre. This is another IEM that hit way above it's price range and i'm very happy to have convince Keephifi to sell them ASAP.
> ...


Hi NimPHONOmanic,
very interesting your first impression about Waist Drum, I'm waiting your review. 

Looking at your suggestion about Audiosense Aq4 I've find the AQ0 only one graphene composite diaphragm and It remain the only contender with the TK300 2 ba 1dd for my basshead iem search.

Now waiting for the Mirror arrived at home the NiceHCK DB3 incredibly well sounding for the price. USD 19,23 for deep enough controlled full body bass, trasparent airy mids and highs enough detailed, clear and correct tonality, good instruments separation.
Only cons the 8khz peak but during the burn in it seems tamed down, maybe my ears are adapting or maybe 'cos I've changed Final tips and a NiceHCK 8 core copper silver plated cable...🤔
(Now I'm earing the Tannhauser Overture at full volume 😉)

Anyway a surprisingly good iem.

Forgot...It is peaky about bad recordings.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi NimPHONOmanic,
> very interesting your first impression about Waist Drum, I'm waiting your review.
> 
> Looking at your suggestion about Audiosense Aq4 I've find the AQ0 only one graphene composite diaphragm and It remain the only contender with the TK300 2 ba 1dd for my basshead iem search.
> ...



Small impressions on the HZSound Waist Drum here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-4183#post-16944903

Quite a good set, more musical and less sterile than the Heart Mirror


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> Small impressions on the HZSound Waist Drum here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/page-4183#post-16944903
> 
> Quite a good set, more musical and less sterile than the Heart Mirror


Thank's Baskingshark. 👍

It don't seems my cup of tea, I've buy the Mirror to have an analitycal/technical set but this is to bright for my taste. 😉


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's Baskingshark. 👍
> 
> It don't seems my cup of tea, I've buy the Mirror to have an analitycal/technical set but this is to bright for my taste. 😉



Yep, correct me if I'm mistaken, but I think you may be a basshead, and so far the HZSound line-up that I've tried (Waist Drum, Heart Mirror, Bell Rhyme), all are neutralish/bass-lite.

My endgame midFI basshead sets would be the IKKO OH10 (if you can tolerate the fit - shells are huge and heavy) and the Sony XBA-N3 (I think they are not in production anymore so might have to buy it 2nd hand). I've been using the XBA-N3 the past few weeks happily, very textured big bass with good timbre, and excellent layering/soundstage.


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 3, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Yep, correct me if I'm mistaken, but I think you may be a basshead, and so far the HZSound line-up that I've tried (Waist Drum, Heart Mirror, Bell Rhyme), all are neutralish/bass-lite.
> 
> My endgame midFI basshead sets would be the IKKO OH10 (if you can tolerate the fit - shells are huge and heavy) and the Sony XBA-N3 (I think they are not in production anymore so might have to buy it 2nd hand). I've been using the XBA-N3 the past few weeks happily, very textured big bass with good timbre, and excellent layering/soundstage.


I think my english may generate some mistake. 😃

I like ear the music in different way, generally I prefer warm sound I find more natural and I'm sensible to trebbles peak by the way for relaxing listening I like iems like Aria or Tanja, sometime I like a more technical/analitical listening and I go for Shozy 1.1 and I hope Mirror could be a nice addiction, but generally I like a full spectrum reproduction more fun, engaging and correct to my ears.
I love start from 20hz, fill visceral subbass, good detailed slamming mid bass, detailed natural mids and estended not pearcing trebbles.
A right reproduction, detailed and tonally correct, this makes me in someway a basshead and not a trebblehead 'cos I understand the tecnicality of open trebbles but find this sound right only for professional use.

As example the DB3 are a bright confortabile sounding iem (with deep deep bass I've try them with Chamaleon)  1 step above the Emerald, less energetic then EA1 but more relaxing and tonally correct! Are them technical? No! But enough revealing to be more then right by the price.

Anyway my ears are trained for right sound reproduction, I could apprecciate cheap effort in this way more then bad expensive result, but I understand well high end quality reproduction instruments, maybe I cannot affort them. 😉😊

Yes, I love full deep bass, but controlled (Shozy bass are not enough or real to me!).😎😂

So I've added the IKMO HO10 to my personal wish list.👍👍

Thank's Baskingshark!😃


----------



## Nimweth

Lobarkaine said:


> I think my english may generate some mistake. 😃
> 
> I like ear the music in different way, generally I prefer warm sound I find more natural and I'm sensible to trebbles peak by the way for relaxing listening I like iems like Aria or Tanja, sometime I like a more technical/analitical listening and I go for Shozy 1.1 and I hope Mirror could be a nice addiction, but generally I like a full spectrum reproduction more fun, engaging and correct to my ears.
> I love start from 20hz, fill visceral subbass, good detailed slamming mid bass, detailed natural mids and estended not pearcing trebbles.
> ...


You may also like the OH1S as it has a very well balanced full range sound. The Knowles 33518 is very well tuned here and there are no nasty peaks. There are some helpful reviews here on Head Fi.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Nimweth said:


> You may also like the OH1S as it has a very well balanced full range sound. The Knowles 33518 is very well tuned here and there are no nasty peaks. There are some helpful reviews here on Head Fi.


Yes Nimweth this is a good example of what is to me a right sounding neutral, balanced technical iem.👍

I'm really courious to ear the Mirror all you experienced forumers have in your pokemons arsenal.😃


----------



## RikudouGoku

Nimweth said:


> You may also like the OH1S as it has a very well balanced full range sound. The Knowles 33518 is very well tuned here and there are no nasty peaks. There are some helpful reviews here on Head Fi.


The OH10 can be shouty depending on your tolerances.

Which is why I went and modded it a bit.





Remove the stock filter, put in 1 piece of high-density tuning foams and then put tanchjim filters on top (tanchjim filters can be substituted with the 500 mesh).


----------



## Nimweth

RikudouGoku said:


> The OH10 can be shouty depending on your tolerances.
> 
> Which is why I went and modded it a bit.
> 
> ...


I do not have the OH10, it is the hybrid OH1S Gems I was referring to. I have not heard the OH10.


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 3, 2022)

RikudouGoku said:


> The OH10 can be shouty depending on your tolerances.
> 
> Which is why I went and modded it a bit.
> 
> ...


Hi RikudouGoku,
will you explain me better?

Normally to tame a little to hot trebbles I use foam tips, pure copper cable (Kbear 8 core for a balanced effect or Trn 8 core for drastical effect) and last the Tanchjim filter.

For 500 meshes are you speaking about the metal one?

Now much do the foam in the nozzle alters the sound and needs to remove the nozzle?

For the Knowles BA exist different nozzle that, if I have understood well, act as crossover working with different resistance value. Using this as do the resistance influence the sound?

Thank's!


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi RikudouGoku,
> will you explain me better?
> 
> Normally to tame a little to hot trebbles I use foam tips, pure copper cable (Kbear 8 core for a balanced effect or Trn 8 core for drastical effect) and last the Tanchjim filter.
> ...


I mean that you need this tuning foam.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002711483821.html

High-density version, put it inside the iem nozzle. To be able to put it inside the nozzle, you need to remove the existing filter on the iem.  So just remove it and then put the foam inside. 




(it wont stick out like that on the OH10.)

Then you put this on top of the foam.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002875037663.html
500 mesh, 4.5mm version.


----------



## Lobarkaine

RikudouGoku said:


> I mean that you need this tuning foam.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002711483821.html
> 
> High-density version, put it inside the iem nozzle. To be able to put it inside the nozzle, you need to remove the existing filter on the iem.  So just remove it and then put the foam inside.
> ...


Ok Thank's! 👍😃

This could be very helpfull for me!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 3, 2022)

HZsound Waist Drum VS DQSM Hermit:

It make 2 years I use sporadically the DQSM HERMIT, which surely represent the sub-30$ single DD technical champ since it's transient response is crazy fast and this treble is extremely revealing, crisp and snappy yet a bit agressive and sometime shrilling. I do think they are incredible value for Treble Head or people not sensible to spiky high with lotta bite.
These are brighter than HZ Waist Drum, with higher resolution and airier treble. It seem the attack is a bit faster snappier too...
Biggest difference is the mid range, and overall timbre which is more dense and natural with Waist Drum.
Mids are less recessed and dry, upper mids are better rounded and less sibilant than Hermit too.
Bass of Hermit is more boxy while warmer and weightier with Waist Drum.
To go back to treble, it's more agressive with Hermit as said, but more grainy and hint artificial too, still, this offer a crisper imaging with more spacious separation.
Both male and female vocal sound better with Waist Drum, its rare that i say male vocal are bright, but with Hermit they are, and sibilance is more notable too since it doesnt mix as well in higher harmonic like female ones.
Yep, for treble head ONLY the Hermit, still....20$ is non sens bargain for agressivelly analytical W to V shape signature. For musical cohesion and balance, HZsound Waist Drum is alot more enjoyable, but this is subjective to some extend.

ok, i will compare them to HZsound Heart Mirror next.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi NimPHONOmanic,
> very interesting your first impression about Waist Drum, I'm waiting your review.
> 
> Looking at your suggestion about Audiosense Aq4 I've find the AQ0 only one graphene composite diaphragm and It remain the only contender with the TK300 2 ba 1dd for my basshead iem search.
> ...


Yes, DB3 have quite good reception....Waist Drum isnt intensely bright but bass will surely not be enough for you i think

I would suggest BQEYZ Autumn but it's a bit too pricey perhaps, still with modular tuning you can choose how much bass boost you want. IKKO OH10 is great as stated by other, a benchmark of its own, though mid and treble are a bit dry-bright. 
FIIO FD3 might be up your alley, even if no master of technicalities...Final 3K too...

I would highly suggest you to try BQEYZ KC2 or K2 even if not basshead the mid bass slam is good, vocal presence is focus and treble is smooth but airy. Very high sound value due to their cheap price. KZ Zex Pro worth a mention too as well as FIIO JH3 (if 35$ but it will be to sharp in treble surely for you)


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 4, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yes, DB3 have quite good reception....Waist Drum isnt intensely bright but bass will surely not be enough for you i think
> 
> I would suggest BQEYZ Autumn but it's a bit too pricey perhaps, still with modular tuning you can choose how much bass boost you want. IKKO OH10 is great as stated by other, a benchmark of its own, though mid and treble are a bit dry-bright.
> FIIO FD3 might be up your alley, even if no master of technicalities...Final 3K too...
> ...


Thank's NymPHONOmaniac,
I've ended the DB3 burn in and honestly it impressed me a lot taking into account the price, by now in the cheap price range I've in list only CRA+ and Tiandirhene TD02/06 that seems have promising quality and KC2 or K2 will shurely be a good choice too.


But I'm trying to raise up my quality targhet, Mirror and E4000 are on the way, so I've put in my wish list: Titan S (you and Baskingshark suggested me)
AQ0 (less pricey then AQ4)
TK300 (and my basshead side could be pleased 😉😂)

But I'm intrigued by HE01 and Yuan Li too (but are not in my priority ).

What about the Vesper?
This iem looks a good alternative or complement to the Aria....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's NymPHONOmaniac,
> I've ended the DB3 burn in and honestly it impressed me a lot taking into account the price, by now in the cheap price range I've in list only CRA+ and Tiandirhene TD02/06 that seems have promising quality and KC2 or K2 will shurely be a good choice too.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Final E4000 is a great choice, HZsound Mirror too even if im afraid you find them too sharp and bass light (try to feed them well with amping power and you can do a bass mod by adding front vent filter, this add mid bass boom notably)

Didnt try AQ0 but they seem to be underdog with good amount of praise even from trustable reviewer 
Tangzu will release the Shimin Li very soon....and it promise greater sound value than Yuan Li since its priced 40$:






For the Vesper, they are just ok, i dont find them musical, quite dry gently bright neutral with bass boost so L shape but timbre is off and thin and their slight sibilance shoutyness issue too.

I do like TRI Meteor for warm bassy and well balanced IEM.



Perhaps the up coming KBear INK worth a check too, since its suppose to be V shape harman target, perhaps similar to Meteor in that regard


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, Final E4000 is a great choice, HZsound Mirror too even if im afraid you find them too sharp and bass light (try to feed them well with amping power and you can do a bass mod by adding front vent filter, this add mid bass boom notably)
> 
> Didnt try AQ0 but they seem to be underdog with good amount of praise even from trustable reviewer
> Tangzu will release the Shimin Li very soon....and it promise greater sound value than Yuan Li since its priced 40$:
> ...


Thank's again NinPHONOmaniac.😃 

I understand the Mirror are a really different iem to what I like, all you explained well that is a technical iem and I'll listen it with this in mind. 
I know perfectly Mirror isn't a fun iem, but I may change my point of view earing music and I'm really courious to ear it.😉

Thank's for your impressions about Vesper too, shurely I' m not looking for his sound signature. 👍

Shimin Li and Ink seem promising and your reviewers work is precious for us looking for gems for our collections.  

Meteor as many others iems shurely are pleasing and many should like it, but I'm looking for something more full range and possibily detailed, more refined.... if you may understand what I mean. 😊

I think is very important to train the ears to the correct sound indipendently by the personal taste about more warm or clear sound, basshead or trebblehead.
I needed many attempts (and pokemons collect 😂) before understand why all you suggest some iems.

Maybe could be usefull for newbies make a short list of the absolutely best sounding low fi/mid fi iems so everyone may choose to save money and go for the safe path or make his own research and experience. IMMO 😊


----------



## goms80

Would there be indications for EMI similar to the sound of Yanyin Aladdin?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

HZSOUND WAIST DRUM COMPARISONS

VS HZSOUND MIRROR

For those dreaming of a cheaper master of technicalities, I'll tell you right away the Waist Drum isn't that and is inferior in all technical aspect like lower resolution, slower attack speed and control, less extended bass and treble and notably less precise, clean and accurate imaging.
But does it mean tonality is less musical or immersive? Absolutely not, since here the balance is in fact more organic, euphonic and cohesive with the HZ Waist Drum.
The Waist Drum is a hint warmer and slightly more V shape against vivid W shape of HZ Mirror. Mid bass is more boosted and have heavier yet warmer slam, it isn't as well separated and clean and doesn't extend as low in a linear way like the Mirror.
Mid range of Waist Drum is lusher, denser with more natural timbre, making the vocal fuller in presence and less cold and lean than HZ Mirror, but clarity and separation as well as transparency is inferior, still, mids are better rounded and less prompt to sibilance. Strangely, male vocal seem to have more lower harmonic with the HZ Mirror.

Treble is very different here, way more focus and peaky and analytical with the Mirror, while fuller, rounder, smoother with the Waist Drum, it's better balanced and less in your face, yet it have good brilliance and snap too but not as much sparkle and resonance. Soundstage wise, the Waist Drum is more open in wideness tallness, while HZ Mirror have deeper cleaner spatiality. Imaging as said is from another league with HZ Mirror, yet the layers are thinner. This underline a big difference in timbre restitution and balance here, the Waist Drum have lusher, denser, warmer and more natural timbre.

All in all, these 2 are different beast, so if you find too bright and anlytical the HZ Sound Hearth Mirror, the lusher less technical and more V shape HZ Waist Drum will surely suit your taste better since it's tonality is less energic, more organically cohesive and more laid back in dynamic heft.

VS TANCHJIM TANYA

Those 2 are a bit similar in signature, tough the HZ Waist Drum is just a hint brighter and more resolved and less warm and thick sounding as a whole.
So, Tanya is more V shape and warm yet with greater mids presence and even denser fuller timbre. Bass have more slam authority and better texture but similar lack of clean separation. HZ seem to extend more and doesn't mix up as much with lower mids.
Mids are cleaner with HZ and better separated, while they are fuller, warmer and more upfront with Tanya, the denser timbre tend to veil a bit macro-resolution unlike the HZ.
Treble is where the HZ is notably superior and show it's technical talent too, we have greater amoung of micro details, more sparkle and brilliance and highs like percussions are less dark and recessed, with better micro definition, yet overall treble of Tanya is thicker and more grainy, more rounded.
These 2 are open back IEM, which inflict on similar soundstage presentation, wide open and airy, but less deep with Tanya.
Imaging is again notably superior with HZ, way more precise and sound layers are better separated too while mixed in a more homogeneous opaque warm way with the Tanya.
Both sound very good tonaly, though vocal are a bit thicker with Tanya, where HZ stand out is in technical performance that are superior in all aspect. I love both, for a more physical presentation, ill go Tanya since pop and soul can be more pleasant, for everything else that need versatile technicalities Ill go Waist Drum.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's again NinPHONOmaniac.😃
> 
> I understand the Mirror are a really different iem to what I like, all you explained well that is a technical iem and I'll listen it with this in mind.
> I know perfectly Mirror isn't a fun iem, but I may change my point of view earing music and I'm really courious to ear it.😉
> ...


Yeah, Meteor have tamed treble, and lack sparkle brilliance air on top. Thick overall balance, doesnt sound like an hybrid.

Short list of absolute best sound....if in term of technical performance, its possible to do, but if based on tonality this will never satisfy everybody, its impossible. this is why i find misleading Best List wtv the reviewer, even my list to some extend. unless you only check Absolute technical score. (i need to update this list again though lol)

but again, if we just base on technical side, we enter big praise for DQSM Hermit wich is tonaly unpleasant imo

even if i test 300 iem, i dont feel its enough to be confident about Best things since i dont test them all....im a reviewer eaten alive by doubt lol always. not good for being confident hyper since you need to be superficial a bit when going this road imo

but a very underatted bright V shape with great tech is Blon BL05S it can be found for 35$.


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 6, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, Meteor have tamed treble, and lack sparkle brilliance air on top. Thick overall balance, doesnt sound like an hybrid.
> 
> Short list of absolute best sound....if in term of technical performance, its possible to do, but if based on tonality this will never satisfy everybody, its impossible. this is why i find misleading Best List wtv the reviewer, even my list to some extend. unless you only check Absolute technical score. (i need to update this list again though lol)
> 
> ...


Uhmmm I think you are right...lol

In this day I'm doing a second round up of all my pokemons looking for the more tonally correct and something strange appens, KS10 pro raise many positions in my personal ranking, not the best but....but if I use it for symphonic music or complex tracks the technical limits come out. 😉😂

And more, after a long selection, I have found myself to compare the DB3 with KS10 PRO, NRA, EA1 and....Shozy 1.1 as the best iems between all I've with the more realistic reproduction (not technical ability as you correctly say).....and this make me think a lot! 🤔🤔🤔🤔

I haven't the heart to say what is the result of my round up......😎😂

This is the real reason 'cos I've ask for a short list...I'm a little confused. 😂

Maybe is better I wait for the Mirror gets home. Lol


----------



## bullhead

Having a maximum budget of 100$ ( could stretch a few dollars more), is it preferable to get a very good IEM or a pair of IEM + DAC/AMP? I understand that the audio source is also important but i don't have much exactly much budget right now. Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## earmonger

bullhead said:


> Having a maximum budget of 100$ ( could stretch a few dollars more), is it preferable to get a very good IEM or a pair of IEM + DAC/AMP? I understand that the audio source is also important but i don't have much exactly much budget right now. Thanks in advance ^^


Put the $$ into the IEM.  It's by far the most important part of the chain -- especially at the budget level, where the nuances of a DAC/Amp aren't likely to make a significant difference in what you hear. 

Most IEMs don't need amplification because they're intended to run from portable sources (phones, DAPs). But do check reviews before you buy; a responsible reviewer will note the occasional IEM that really benefits from an amp.


----------



## Carpet

bullhead said:


> Having a maximum budget of 100$ ( could stretch a few dollars more), is it preferable to get a very good IEM or a pair of IEM + DAC/AMP? I understand that the audio source is also important but i don't have much exactly much budget right now. Thanks in advance ^^



If you aren't sure what type of sound signature you prefer (or if you know you are treble sensitive), avoid brighter IEMs to start with. You could always buy a couple of IEMs with different signatures to find what you prefer before making a larger purchase. The number of choices is insane. Beware of FOTM (flavor off the month), as a group we tend to have a phenomenally short attention span. "Look a new shiny thing", is not always the best buying strategy. Older models are more of a known quantity and also more likely to be on sale. 

Everything here is a tradeoff, if you add too much of any one thing, other things suffer. So someone can describe an IEM as having "great treble extension, imaging, soundstage and details". To someone else it is "shouty, sibilant and lacking bass". It also goes the other way: a "warm, full bodied IEM with good slam in the bass" is someone else's "dark muddy IEM with overly rolled off treble, mid-bass bleed and very poor technically".

If you prefer a particular type of music, people here can offer suggestions, as to which IEMs might better suit your preferences. Read between the lines, you want to find something that fits your own preferences!


----------



## bullhead

First of all, thank you both very much ^^


earmonger said:


> Put the $$ into the IEM.  It's by far the most important part of the chain -- especially at the budget level, where the nuances of a DAC/Amp aren't likely to make a significant difference in what you hear.
> 
> Most IEMs don't need amplification because they're intended to run from portable sources (phones, DAPs). But do check reviews before you buy; a responsible reviewer will note the occasional IEM that really benefits from an amp.


I assumed something similar honestly, but since they usually talk about pairing with certain sources and amplification capabilities i didn't want to miss an "important" part honestly. I guess my only path for now is to focus on something easy to handle anywhere and eventually, if I can, get a better source.


Carpet said:


> If you aren't sure what type of sound signature you prefer (or if you know you are treble sensitive), avoid brighter IEMs to start with. You could always buy a couple of IEMs with different signatures to find what you prefer before making a larger purchase. The number of choices is insane. Beware of FOTM (flavor off the month), as a group we tend to have a phenomenally short attention span. "Look a new shiny thing", is not always the best buying strategy. Older models are more of a known quantity and also more likely to be on sale.
> 
> Everything here is a tradeoff, if you add too much of any one thing, other things suffer. So someone can describe an IEM as having "great treble extension, imaging, soundstage and details". To someone else it is "shouty, sibilant and lacking bass". It also goes the other way: a "warm, full bodied IEM with good slam in the bass" is someone else's "dark muddy IEM with overly rolled off treble, mid-bass bleed and very poor technically".
> 
> If you prefer a particular type of music, people here can offer suggestions, as to which IEMs might better suit your preferences. Read between the lines, you want to find something that fits your own preferences!


Honestly, this answer was very helpful, and I appreciate it very much. 

If I could define the sound signature I prefer, I think it's undoubtedly close to the classic V-Shape, but I'm sensitive to treble, so I prefer that region to have just the right amount of brightness to avoid tiring me out (or worse, making my ear suffer) but also to still stand out and have just the right amount of brightness. I definitely prefer the bass to be powerful but fast and not to oppress the rest of the frequencies (I should clarify that I haven't tested many audio devices and much less "serious" audio, so I haven't defined my preferences yet).

About my musical preferences, I essentially listen to a lot of pop or popular genres (particularly electronic genres), but I'm also very versatile and can end up listening to some albums or playlists of more "traditional" and acoustic genres, so I would value a pair that are all-terrain in that sense.


----------



## r31ya

bullhead said:


> First of all, thank you both very much ^^
> 
> I assumed something similar honestly, but since they usually talk about pairing with certain sources and amplification capabilities i didn't want to miss an "important" part honestly. I guess my only path for now is to focus on something easy to handle anywhere and eventually, if I can, get a better source.
> 
> ...


you could buy KZ EDA for $30. Its a package of three IEM. one for each, Bass focused, Balanced focused, and Treble Focused.
Its a good sampler if you wanna know which type of sound you like

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/knowledge-zenith-kz-eda.25768/
https://kz-audio.com/kz-eda.html
---



Image from Xerus


----------



## earmonger (May 8, 2022)

Nymphonomaniac's very first post in this thread, which still gets updated --

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...essions-sharing-personal-ranking-list.805930/

-- is a good starting point in looking at affordable IEMs. I haven't heard anywhere near all of those, but I agree with the observations on the ones I have heard.

One model that shows up on just about every under-$100 list, not just that one, is the $80 Moondrop Aria. The consensus is that it's a good all-rounder with an excellent soundstage.  I haven't heard it myself.  It's available from Amazon USA (I don't know about Argentina) and from aliexpress.com. 

Apparently the Aria's cable is not the best. The $20 left in your budget could get something from aliexpress.com like a soft woven TRN T2 cable (which I do have and recommend). Get the .78mm 2-pin cable with a 3.5mm plug, pick your color.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003567804290.html


----------



## PKTK

1clearhead said:


> Hello fellow head-fier’s, my review for the *SF D.T.6 MAX* in-ear earphone is here!
> 
> Check out my impressions by clicking the link below...
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-16913733
> ...


the link is eff'ed


----------



## FlyHigh247

2005 pages, I think there would be too much for me to absorb May I know what are some of the latest chi-fi/ best budget IEMs you guys here would recommend that has clear vocals, at the same time presenting great bass?


----------



## r31ya

FlyHigh247 said:


> 2005 pages, I think there would be too much for me to absorb May I know what are some of the latest chi-fi/ best budget IEMs you guys here would recommend that has clear vocals, at the same time presenting great bass?


Great bass with clear vocal? whats your budget?
the new Reecho SG01 OVA or Trip Mele is under $50.

Depend on how much quantity bass you need. Olina is pricier and have less quantity in bass but have much higher quality in bass.


----------



## Carpet (May 10, 2022)

bullhead said:


> First of all, thank you both very much ^^
> 
> I assumed something similar honestly, but since they usually talk about pairing with certain sources and amplification capabilities i didn't want to miss an "important" part honestly. I guess my only path for now is to focus on something easy to handle anywhere and eventually, if I can, get a better source.
> 
> ...


Look up Zpolt sound tests on youTube. They won't give you an accurate picture of exactly what an IEM will sound like, but it will give an idea of how several iems will sound compared to each other. Not everything will come across as the audio will be compressed and nothing will sound any better than what you're playing them through. It won't tell you how wide the soundstage is or how good the details are. It will give you an idea of which is warmer or brighter, if the treble is intrusive, whether mids are too recessed. Read or watch reviews for the rest. SiriusB, Poles Audio and Dans audio reviews also do soundtests. I admit to getting the Tipsy TTromso after hearing a sound sample comparison to the Olina.


Redcarmoose's review sealed the deal, it's my current favourite! 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tipsy-ttromso-pinestone-sea.25757/reviews#review-28179

This next one gives a good variety of IEMs, particularly TinHifi T3+, Aria and Meteor


----------



## bullhead

earmonger said:


> One model that shows up on just about every under-$100 list, not just that one, is the $80 Moondrop Aria. The consensus is that it's a good all-rounder with an excellent soundstage.  I haven't heard it myself.  It's available from Amazon USA (I don't know about Argentina) and from aliexpress.com.


the Moondrop Aria are the first thing that popped up on my radar as soon as i checked this niche again, but i've read several QC problems about them (dropped paint, pins not working, unbalance between channels, etc etc) and as you said, i'm from Argentina, so i can only import them and if i need to process the warranty it's going to be problematic lol

Thanks anyway, they will be my choice if any other option does not convince me at all.


Carpet said:


> I admit to getting the Tipsy TTromso after hearing a sound sample comparison to the Olina.



Curiously, i love the treble centered sound of the Olina more loool. Thanks so much for the comparison videos.

Well, of all the ones i've read so far i'm sticking with the Tripowin Olina (brilliant, but it looks like the filter mod helps mitigate this). The Tipsy TTromso seem to suit my tastes better, but from the descriptions I read it doesn't sound like the bass is much to my taste, though I'm not ruling them out. Thank you all for your comments ^^


----------



## freelancr

Carpet said:


> Look up Zpolt sound tests on youTube. They won't give you an accurate picture of exactly what an IEM will sound like, but it will give an idea of how several iems will sound compared to each other. Not everything will come across as the audio will be compressed and nothing will sound any better than what you're playing them through. It won't tell you how wide the soundstage is or how good the details are. It will give you an idea of which is warmer or brighter, if the treble is intrusive, whether mids are too recessed. Read or watch reviews for the rest. SiriusB, Poles Audio and Dans audio reviews also do soundtests. I admit to getting the Tipsy TTromso after hearing a sound sample comparison to the Olina.
> 
> 
> Redcarmoose's review sealed the deal, it's my current favourite!
> ...



The Tromso surprises me every day how good it sounds for 90$. It's my personal S tier together with the Penon Serial. Lush, addicting, musical and analog comes to mind. That's how I like my IEMs. Oh and the bass, I can't compromise on bass performance. It's the base for the whole IEM sound signature.


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 11, 2022)

bullhead said:


> the Moondrop Aria are the first thing that popped up on my radar as soon as i checked this niche again, but i've read several QC problems about them (dropped paint, pins not working, unbalance between channels, etc etc) and as you said, i'm from Argentina, so i can only import them and if i need to process the warranty it's going to be problematic lol
> 
> Thanks anyway, they will be my choice if any other option does not convince me at all.
> 
> ...


Hi bullhead,
if I've understood well you ear a lot of different musical genres with the focus on pop and elettronic music and you are looking for powerfull bass and not fatiguing trebbles.

I'm trebbles sensitive and I'm looking for a similar sounding iems.

In my modest opinion nor the Aria (I've and love it) never the Olina may suit your taste maybe the DUNU Titan S, but their bass could be deep but not powerfull.

Between the iems I've I may suggest you:
NiceHCK DB3 so cheap you could give It a try to see if you like it, basshead, warm, enough revealing iem, but the bass are really powerfull and could be to much (when music call for it I feel the chair and table rumbles!!!).
Shozy Form 1.1 much more refined with firm and fast bass but not so powerfull.
Jade Audio EA1 fun engaging but the trebbles could be fatiguing for long listening.
CCA NRA engaging as EA1 an hint less fatiguing.

In my radar there are in order by best technicalities:
Tingker TK300
Ibasso IT00/ Reecho SG03
TFZ live 3/ Tipsy Ttromso

You may look at the reviews to see if these suit your taste.

What is your reproduction gear?

If you use a smartphone too could be a good idea buy a dongle like as CX Pro Audio 31992 or better Jkelly JM10 boot cheap and well sounding.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

There you go for my detailed review of HZSOUND WAIST DRUM, including comparison against Moondrop CHU, HZsound Mirror and Tanchjim Tanya.

Spoiler: These are excellent. And perfect upgrade to Tanya.
https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/05/11/hzsound-waist-drum-review-warm-accuracy-with-lush-musicality/


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> There you go for my detailed review of HZSOUND WAIST DRUM, including comparison against Moondrop CHU, HZsound Mirror and Tanchjim Tanya.
> 
> Spoiler: These are excellent. And perfect upgrade to Tanya.
> https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/05/11/hzsound-waist-drum-review-warm-accuracy-with-lush-musicality/


How is the male vocal compared to Tanya?
One thing i feel lacking from Aria is the lower male vocal for rock musics. Tanya have it but its also somewhat blurry in resolution, especially compared to Tanya

Its around $10 pricier here, is it worth it?


----------



## 1clearhead (May 12, 2022)

PKTK said:


> the link is eff'ed


Unfortunately, it was taken down. You can PM me if you like. We are not allowed to talk about this companies' product on any thread here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> How is the male vocal compared to Tanya?
> One thing i feel lacking from Aria is the lower male vocal for rock musics. Tanya have it but its also somewhat blurry in resolution, especially compared to Tanya
> 
> Its around $10 pricier here, is it worth it?


Male vocal are fuller sounding than Aria and cleaner than Tanya, resolution of Aria is better.
Waist drum is better technicaly than Tanya to my ears, dynamic is more hefty and holographic and make Tanya sound very muddy and compressed....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (May 13, 2022)

Ok, since they are still in my ears after hours while i look at my hands, why not using these hands to share first hands audio impressions of the *ROSE TECHNICS* *QT9 MK2S hybrid (1DD-4BA)*.

Firstly, I only test them on 2 DAC-AMP: the Tri TK2 and Questyle M15, 2 very different beast both in power, dynamic rendering and tonality.

Secondly, a big deal of a burn in ''miracle'' happen after 2H of use with diversify music....whole dynamic range become better resolved and more articulate and open sounding, before this, the sound was more condensed-compressed and DD bass was very strange. Now, well, dunno if burn in is finish, but their you go for impulsive sound impression:

Smoothly balanced W shape with thigh, textured bass, round and weighty-thumpy yet not bleedy. Fowards mids with clean dense female vocal, well rounded yet energic upper mids and fast, more crunchy than snappy treble, rich in texture and very generous in sound info (you know when you ear noise that you think came from your home and you pull off IEM? well, the QT9 MK2 can create this funny magic lol).

These are sure a hint bright, since near analytical in sound approach but not in a cold or clinical way, they have a fun twist to them due to weighty punch of the bass. About BASS, hum, their a realist resonance and kick drum is very well restitute, very impressive in taht regard while sub bass is leaner, with good density and vibrancy, but no important boost that will make smile the bassheads.

Man, ok, all this is improvise, now im testing basshead rumble of IAMDDB ''Moonlight'' track, i know this simple track very well since the sub line are supreme guilty pleasure and super clean and dense and deeeep so, here, i'm impress by versatility of QT9mk2 bass response, since day one the DD intrigue me and it's a great one imo, very well implemented too. Rumble is a bit opaque but in a concentrate way, as if the DD act a bit too fast to let sub have slower resonance, hard to explain, but it's greatly textured for a sub bass, not liquid, yet the rumble is very weighty and thick. Damn this sound good man...ok.

Now let's try Aventine from Agnes Obel. Vocal are very foward, yet not super wide nor lush, but not BA horrifious at all too. their no metallic sheen to it or timbral disbalance and that even with a revealing uncoloured Questyle M15 dongle. Resolution, layering, imaging are very bluffing, just wow here even if space between instrument isnt super wide. Again, im use of this album, im use to have more sparkle and decay on top for example, which isn't really the case with QT9 MK2. Did it mean its bad? Absolutely not, i love what I hear, how cohesive,realiste, we are into ''romantic monitore like'' territory.

So, very impressive and performant bass, fast in transient, rich in texture, well separated yet not detached since resonance of hit can embrace other instrument like it should be in fact...
A hint lean, yet very clean and lively mids, with excellent layering and instrument placement.
Fast snappy gently bright treble, extremely revealing yet not spiky and unbalanced, nor boosted in fake clarity, nor very sparkly, brilliant and natural in decay.

These Rose technics QT9 MK2 are without a doubt excellent IEM, but this isn't my official conclusion, still, both tonality and technicalities are impressive, refined and mature in rendering too...


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok, since they are still in my ears after hours while i look at my hands, why not using these hands to share first hands audio impressions of the *ROSE TECHNICS* *QT9 MK2 hybrid (1DD-4BA)*.
> 
> Firstly, I only test them on 2 DAC-AMP: the Tri TK2 and Questyle M15, 2 very different beast both in power, dynamic rendering and tonality.
> 
> ...


this is the Mark2 yes, not the currently discounted sonion Mark3


----------



## avitron142

Just got the CCA CRA after being recommended elsewhere - very disappointed in them, lack of detail compared to others in the price range. **** all the way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> this is the Mark2 yes, not the currently discounted sonion Mark3


wait what.....MK3??


----------



## r31ya (May 13, 2022)

avitron142 said:


> Just got the CCA CRA after being recommended elsewhere - very disappointed in them, lack of detail compared to others in the price range. **** all the way.


How much you pay for CRA? its a $15 iem.
hell, i bought it for $14. is it super awesome? for the most part prefer ZEX Pro for its better imaging and layering, but zexpro treble flaw annoys me.
And i'm interested in that other $15 that is much better than in details in that price range. I'm looking for beater iem right now.

The one in my radar is Nicehck DB1, which apparently have great tuning but i haven't heard that its good in details.
I used to have Tanya is not that far and its a fun musical iem, but blurry in details.
I only use quark for half a day then gifted it to a coworker in office event so i didn't remember much.
Maybe the recent Moondrop Chu which apparently does have good details for the price.
Waistdrum is Tanya upgrade but at $40 its not in CRA budget class


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

avitron142 said:


> Just got the CCA CRA after being recommended elsewhere - very disappointed in them, lack of detail compared to others in the price range. **** all the way.


sorry for you mate, to each their own tonal guilty pleasure...didnt try those CRA since im a bit paranoi about anything KZ lol
have you try HZsound Mirror?


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> wait what.....MK3??


uhh, i just got the news on this rose series.

There is QT9 MK2 and a new QT9 MK2*S*
And apparently there is QT7 MK3 which sold for $100 with Sonion Driver.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> uhh, i just got the news on this rose series.
> 
> There is QT9 MK2 and a new QT9 MK2*S*
> And apparently there is QT7 MK3 which sold for $100 with Sonion Driver.


damn....its MK2S i have lol...very confusing all these extra letters everywhere in chifi....
they are very good, bass might be where it will be hit or miss depending of tonal preference since its not rumbly, but fast punchy texture. it make me think of Seeaudio Yume on steroid (apart bass).
those Mk3 are intriging too. Roses is a ol'chifi company, and it seem they make their come back now.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> damn....its MK2S i have lol...very confusing all these extra letters everywhere in chifi....
> they are very good, bass might be where it will be hit or miss depending of tonal preference since its not rumbly, but fast punchy texture. it make me think of Seeaudio Yume on steroid (apart bass).
> those Mk3 are intriging too. Roses is a ol'chifi company, and it seem they make their come back now.


I'm trying to find good textured deep bass, with good weighty low male vocals for rock music to be paired with my more of pop music Aria
Reecho SG1 OVA seems to be the one but Sonion at $100 makes me curious.

I'm currently trying to find info on Rose, but if its a good old chifi company...
still... no graph or impression found.


----------



## baskingshark (May 13, 2022)

r31ya said:


> I'm trying to find good textured deep bass, with good weighty low male vocals for rock music to be paired with my more of pop music Aria
> Reecho SG1 OVA seems to be the one but Sonion at $100 makes me curious.
> 
> I'm currently trying to find info on Rose, but if its a good old chifi company...
> still... no graph or impression found.







*Rose Technics QT9 MK 2S *via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.

Listening impressions to follow...

This is for the MK2S, not the regular MK2, their naming convention is super confusing.


----------



## 1clearhead (May 14, 2022)

r31ya said:


> How much you pay for CRA? its a $15 iem.
> hell, i bought it for $14. is it super awesome? for the most part prefer ZEX Pro for its better imaging and layering, but zexpro treble flaw annoys me.
> And i'm interested in that other $15 that is much better than in details in that price range. I'm looking for beater iem right now.
> 
> ...


You should add the KZ EDA package to your radar. I have both the NiceHCK DB1 and the KZ EDA and actually the KZ EDA "balanced" are much better and precise in the overall tuning and hi-end extension and are also constructively better built than the DB1, IMHO.

-Clear


----------



## Carpet (May 13, 2022)

avitron142 said:


> Just got the CCA CRA after being recommended elsewhere - very disappointed in them, lack of detail compared to others in the price range. **** all the way.


If you find a better sounding IEM for that price tell us what it is!  Try using foam or narrow bore tips if it's the treble that bothers you.

CRA is a pretty well tuned "V", good treble and sub-bass extension and the  mids aren't too recessed. Yes it's a little edgy up top but otherwise good. If you want something with neutral tuning, then your out of luck at that price point.


----------



## r31ya

Carpet said:


> If you find a better sounding IEM for that price tell us what it is!  Try using foam or narrow bore tips if it's the treble that bothers you.
> 
> CRA is a pretty well tuned "V", good treble and sub-bass extension and the  mids aren't too recessed. Yes it's a little edgy up top but otherwise good. If you want something with neutral tuning, then your out of luck at that price point.


Neutral at that point, i'll recommend the ol Tin T2.
Its not as "fun" or engaging but its pretty neutral so every sound is easily hearable without covered by other instrument or unnecessary recessed.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> If you find a better sounding IEM for that price tell us what it is!  Try using foam or narrow bore tips if it's the treble that bothers you.
> 
> CRA is a pretty well tuned "V", good treble and sub-bass extension and the  mids aren't too recessed. Yes it's a little edgy up top but otherwise good. If you want something with neutral tuning, then your out of luck at that price point.


I find the DB3 quite impressive by the price, now e. 20/21 but I've paid e. 18.
A basshead iem, warm but enough clear, good separation, the bass affect a little the tonality and the instruments are a bit to big and
 bold in a nice way and enough revealing always according to the price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

FIIO FD3 PRO review is up.
*THE PLUS:*
-Fun energic gently bright V shape
-headbanging thumpy bass
-dense timbre
-good notes weight
-cohesive tonality
-wide and tall soundstage
-nice male vocal
-modular cable included

*THE MINUS:*
-average tecnicalities
-average resolution and transparency
-bordeline shouty in rare occasion
-rolled off bass and treble
-lack of air and sparkle on top
-very tight mmcx connector
-very tight modular cable connector

https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/05/21/fiio-fd3-pro-review-headbanging-energic-fun/


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I did review the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S for those interested, since it has come up on this thread.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

KutuzovGambit said:


> I did review the Rose Technics QT-9 MK2S for those interested, since it has come up on this thread.


 nice nuanced review mate. i love those and your on point in your impressions. my only real quirk is lack of well feel rumble and perhaps lack of natural sparkle decay like 99.9999% of all multi ba or hybrid using ba for treble.
otherwise, balance is incredibly cohesive yet not dull à la Yume and dynamic is felt, bass in fact have some pros, like punch, speed and texture, near anlytical yet not agressive...very well tuned IEM imo and first one i try from this old wolf (come back) chifi company!


----------



## rafagoulart

r31ya said:


> Estou tentando encontrar um bom baixo profundo texturizado, com bons vocais masculinos baixos para o rock ser emparelhado com a minha música mais pop Aria
> Reecho SG1 OVA parece ser o único, mas Sonion a $100 me deixa curioso.
> 
> Estou tentando encontrar informações sobre Rose, mas se é uma boa e velha companhia chifi...
> ainda... não gráfico ou impressão encontrado. UCL


----------



## rafagoulart

Maybe TC-01, Vesper or NA2


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi all,
Heart Mirror is at home. 😃

I want to assure NINPHONOMANIAC I absolutely don't find this iem pearcing or bass lacking, I love it! 😉👍

Just open and try without any burn in, I thing it could only become better.

This is a perfect complement to the Aria, my fist impressions about it with original cable and black tips:
Very good bass and subbass extension, firm and fast.
Transparent, detailed, very pleasing mids.
Estended highs, airy, very detailed and absolutely not pearcing or sibilant (I'm trebbles sensitive), best refined and less fatiguing then EA1.
Fast transients with good macro and micro dinamics.
Timbre is correct and natural, maybe an hint euphonic in a very pleasant way.

Thank's to all that suggest me this gem! 👍😃😃


----------



## Carpet (May 26, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all,
> Heart Mirror is at home. 😃
> 
> I want to assure NINPHONOMANIAC I absolutely don't find this iem pearcing or bass lacking, I love it! 😉👍
> ...



I've been avoiding the Heart Mirror because I'm treble sensitive. Tempted but no...


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> I've been avoiding the Heart Mirror because I'm treble sensitive. Tempted but no...


Hi Carpet, 
I was afraid too it could be bass lacking and pearcing like as KB04 or EA1, for me boot fatiguing, I've modded them to tame down the to much exuberant trebbles, but it isn't so.
Many forumer said the Mirror isn't fatiguing and I must say that's true.

Now I'm hearing The Queen of the Night Diana Damrau version, she go very high with the voice, or Vai's Herotic Nightmare and I've no problems.

Chamaleon go very deep in the subbass, Waves by Mr Probz and Robin Shulz is very puncy, not basshead level but satisfying.

I'm using JM10 dac very clean and open, if I put them directly in my Xiaomy 10lite it drive them without problems and more velvety but I loose the details magic.

I can't say Mirror is relaxing, but It is pleasant enough.

This are my two cents.


----------



## Stingray5funk

What’s the best top rated balanced sounding not bass heavy IEM under 75


----------



## baskingshark

Stingray5funk said:


> What’s the best top rated balanced sounding not bass heavy IEM under 75



Moondrop Aria. If you can top up a bit more, Tripowin Olina.


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Carpet,
> I was afraid too it could be bass lacking and pearcing like as KB04 or EA1, for me boot fatiguing, I've modded them to tame down the to much exuberant trebbles, but it isn't so.
> Many forumer said the Mirror isn't fatiguing and I must say that's true.
> 
> ...



I already have Olina and that brings out details that I had never heard before on some tracks. Listening to the  Spanish Harlem demo track on the SR25 made my jaw drop. I think the Heart Mirror is leaning towards a similar signature, but brighter (also half the cost).  I took a couple of months before I modded the Olina. That was stupid, the extra filter took the edge off the upper mids and treble and slightly lifted the bass. My real weakness is for warmer tunings with more note weight that brings a richness to the sound I really enjoy! Particularly things like saxophone, strings, piano and male vocals. I love the Tipsy TTROMSO, almost the exact opposite of the Heart Mirror.

I like the look of the Thieaudio Elixir, so I need to cut out sidegrades to save up for it.


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Moondrop Aria. If you can top up a bit more, Tripowin Olina.


Titan S is a lot better than the KXXS, which I assume is equal or slightly better than the Aria.


----------



## baskingshark

RikudouGoku said:


> Titan S is a lot better than the KXXS, which I assume is equal or slightly better than the Aria.



Ah yes I forgot about the Titan S.

Titan S, Aria and Olina are my top 3 votes for best balanced/neutral single DDs under $100. Heart Mirror is in the conversation too.


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 26, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I already have Olina and that brings out details that I had never heard before on some tracks. Listening to the  Spanish Harlem demo track on the SR25 made my jaw drop. I think the Heart Mirror is leaning towards a similar signature, but brighter (also half the cost).  I took a couple of months before I modded the Olina. That was stupid, the extra filter took the edge off the upper mids and treble and slightly lifted the bass. My real weakness is for warmer tunings with more note weight that brings a richness to the sound I really enjoy! Particularly things like saxophone, strings, piano and male vocals. I love the Tipsy TTROMSO, almost the exact opposite of the Heart Mirror.
> 
> I like the look of the Thieaudio Elixir, so I need to cut out sidegrades to save up for it.


If I remember well Spanish Harlem Is on the Cesky Record's Ultimate Demonstration CD for Critical Listening, very impressive recording.

I suspect the Olina, and Titan S too, is more pearcing then the Mirror, maybe other forumers may confirm this.
If this is true Mirror could be a very good option for critical listenings.

Tipsy Ttromso is in my radar too, but I will try the Tingker TK300 before all the others basshead iems.
Nice the NCO2, but I've to test them better before judge them correctly.


----------



## Stingray5funk

What about under 50?


----------



## Carpet (May 26, 2022)

Stingray5funk said:


> What about under 50?


Good IEMs under $50 there is Hzsound Heart Mirror, Reecho SG-01, Tripowin Mele, BLON BL-03, CCA CRA, CCA CRA+, KZ EDA, Reecho SG-01 OVA, TRN TA1 Max, CVJ Mirror. The list is truly endless. It all depends on what you like. If you are listening for long periods a more relaxed tuning and a comfortable fit are important. Look on You-Tube and read reviews. The reviews here are good. I'd look at Akros, Vortex and Zpolt on YouTube (Zpolt is useful for sound tests that compare similarly priced models). I wouldn't start with something bright, if you are sensitive to treble you won't enjoy listening to them at all. Don't go for basshead IEMs either they can drown out the other frequencies. A bit of extra bass is fun, losing the vocals and most of the other instruments not so much. You'll hear the terms Neutral, Harmon and V shaped in relation to tuning. Neutral is just that, balanced bass, mids and highs, good for vocals, jazz, acoustic and classical. Harmon is an average of what people like (according to one research group), it sits between Neutral and V shaped. V shaped is a bit more exciting to listen to, it boosts treble and bass, if it's too recessed in the mids vocals and a lot of instruments get lost. IEMs are improving very rapidly, but there is a better chance of older models being heavily discounted during sales. Most people here are magpies "Ooo look a new shiny thing". Try not to get caught up in the "flavor of the month". There are sometimes promotional prices on new release, but buy those at your peril, many turn out to be flops. The best option is if you can actually listen before you buy. But most of us use mail order so reviews are the only info. Manufacturers claims need to be taken with a huge pinch of salt. If you have particular types of music you prefer, then people here will give you a better idea of what particular IEMs you might like.


----------



## whirlwind

RikudouGoku said:


> Titan S is a lot better than the KXXS, which I assume is equal or slightly better than the Aria.



How does the Titan S sound compared to Moondrop Aria ?


----------



## RikudouGoku

whirlwind said:


> How does the Titan S sound compared to Moondrop Aria ?


I dont have it, I had the KXXS though which AFAIK, is pretty similar to the Aria.


----------



## baskingshark

whirlwind said:


> How does the Titan S sound compared to Moondrop Aria ?



Titan S is more forward in the upper midrange and treble, with a thinner note weight. Titan S has more sparkle and sounds more analytical.
Aria is a bit more laid back and slightly warmer, slightly thicker note weight. Aria is a bit less proficient in imaging, clarity and instrument separation. Aria has a slightly more natural timbre.

All in all, I consider them sidegrades.


----------



## whirlwind

baskingshark said:


> Titan S is more forward in the upper midrange and treble, with a thinner note weight. Titan S has more sparkle and sounds more analytical.
> Aria is a bit more laid back and slightly warmer, slightly thicker note weight. Aria is a bit less proficient in imaging, clarity and instrument separation. Aria has a slightly more natural timbre.
> 
> All in all, I consider them sidegrades.



Thanks so much...I will stick with the warmer Aria


----------



## Lobarkaine (May 27, 2022)

Moondrop Aria, TForce Yuan Li and Whizzer Kylin HE01 looks me in the same sound signature range.
How them sound compared?

And there is any iem between them and the Heart Mirror (same good punchy bass and subbass extension, but with more mids body)?


----------



## Carpet (May 27, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Moondrop Aria, TForce Yuan Li and Whizzer Kylin HE01 looks me in the same sound signature range.
> How them sound compared?
> 
> And there is any iem between them and the Heart Mirror (same good punchy bass and subbass extension, but with more mids body)?


Check out the Tipsy TTTROMSO if you want a well tuned warm signature that kicks in the bass. TRI Meteor is worth a look too, if lifted bass with good note weight is what you are looking for. Lastly GS Audio GD3C, which is not so prominent in the mid bass, but the sub bass is great. GS Audio does have a slightly darker version in the GD3D, but I haven't heard it (or found any reviews). All three are similarly priced $89-109.


----------



## Hustler

Carpet said:


> Good IEMs under $50 there is Hzsound Heart Mirror, Reecho SG-01, Tripowin Mele, BLON BL-03, CCA CRA, CCA CRA+, KZ EDA, Reecho SG-01 OVA, TRN TA1 Max, CVJ Mirror. The list is truly endless. It all depends on what you like. If you are listening for long periods a more relaxed tuning and a comfortable fit are important. Look on You-Tube and read reviews. The reviews here are good. I'd look at Akros, Vortex and Zpolt on YouTube (Zpolt is useful for sound tests that compare similarly priced models). I wouldn't start with something bright, if you are sensitive to treble you won't enjoy listening to them at all. Don't go for basshead IEMs either they can drown out the other frequencies. A bit of extra bass is fun, losing the vocals and most of the other instruments not so much. You'll hear the terms Neutral, Harmon and V shaped in relation to tuning. Neutral is just that, balanced bass, mids and highs, good for vocals, jazz, acoustic and classical. Harmon is an average of what people like (according to one research group), it sits between Neutral and V shaped. V shaped is a bit more exciting to listen to, it boosts treble and bass, if it's too recessed in the mids vocals and a lot of instruments get lost. IEMs are improving very rapidly, but there is a better chance of older models being heavily discounted during sales. Most people here are magpies "Ooo look a new shiny thing". Try not to get caught up in the "flavor of the month". There are sometimes promotional prices on new release, but buy those at your peril, many turn out to be flops. The best option is if you can actually listen before you buy. But most of us use mail order so reviews are the only info. Manufacturers claims need to be taken with a huge pinch of salt. If you have particular types of music you prefer, then people here will give you a better idea of what particular IEMs you might like.


I have HM, SG-01, Mele, BL-03, CCA CRA and they are pretty good IEM-s for the price. I'd also add BLON BL-05S to this list if bright mint color is not an issue.

Both Akros and Vortex are making good reviews, but Zpolt sound comparisons are not good. Many times IEM-s were recorded out of phase. If someone really want to compare IEM-s this way then Dan's Audio Reviews is a much better source. Oluv's Gadgets sound demos were also much better, even the above with Tipsy TTROMSO is.

Also the problem with FOTM is sometimes delivery takes longer than new flavour to appear.


----------



## Carpet (May 28, 2022)

Hustler said:


> I have HM, SG-01, Mele, BL-03, CCA CRA and they are pretty good IEM-s for the price. I'd also add BLON BL-05S to this list if bright mint color is not an issue.
> 
> Both Akros and Vortex are making good reviews, but Zpolt sound comparisons are not good. Many times IEM-s were recorded out of phase. If someone really want to compare IEM-s this way then Dan's Audio Reviews is a much better source. Oluv's Gadgets sound demos were also much better, even the above with Tipsy TTROMSO is.
> 
> Also the problem with FOTM is sometimes delivery takes longer than new flavour to appear.



Maybe we should update the term to "Flavour Of Last Month"!   

I agree that Dan's Audio Reviews does the sound samples well. But the review content leaves me cold. I don't personally like the Obsidian tuning, and frankly don't care how $50-100 IEMs compare to the MEST.  It's like a car reviewer complaining that a Hyundai doesn't handle as well as his new Ferrari. SiriuB and Poles Audio sound-samples are top notch too. Zpolt doesn't have as good a sound quality. The pace of changes in the music are a little rapid, so you can have a bright passage for one IEM compared with a quiet passage on another. He has been presenting these types of samples long before these others came on the scene, so he deserves credit for that too. He is also more focused on budget offerings, which are of more interest to a lot of people. Nothing about stage, separation or details is evident on the sound samples, but they do illustrate differences in tuning. I dropped the Moondrop SSP off my wishlist after hearing how recessed the mids were. The warmth in the presentation of the BL-03, CA16 and Meteor led to me eventually buying all three. Less aggressive treble of the C10 vs ZS10 pro was audible and led to me buying the former. We have an amazing resource with online information, the real trick is how to filter it. Everything out there is produced by people with different preferences, opinions and levels of objectivity. Too few saints and too many trolls.

PS: I like Oluv's Gadgets, just started checking out the channel!


----------



## rafagoulart (May 29, 2022)

yuan li is it worth it for those who have olina/titan s?


Edit: yuan li $88,00 now


----------



## r31ya

rafagoulart said:


> yuan li is it worth it for those who have olina/titan s?
> 
> 
> Edit: yuan li $88,00 now


From what i read YuanLi is upgraded Aria. (the trio is mostly still close to each other in overall score)
Reviews so far pretty good, so if you could get it in near Aria price, get YuanLi.


----------



## baskingshark

rafagoulart said:


> yuan li is it worth it for those who have olina/titan s?
> 
> 
> Edit: yuan li $88,00 now



These 3 are sidegrades TBH, Olina is the most technical of the 3, but is also a bit more pricey than the others.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jun 1, 2022)

dharmasteve said:


> If you want a very good inexpensive IEM with serious bass then the Tiandirenhe td06, the red and black one. They make IEMs for other companies.


Hi dharmasteve,
Thank's a lot for your suggestion!

Tiandirenhe TD 06 Is at home and it is my new budget Queen. 

It needs the burn in and I've try only the black filters, but first impressions are really impressive.
It Is better then many iems in the e.50 range and more.👍


----------



## Ceeluh7

Kbear Ink Review
The newest of KBear iems. A fun and energetic in ear on a budget




https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/kbear-ink-review/


----------



## buemba

Maybe an odd question but are there any Chi-fi headphones with good sweat resistance?


----------



## r31ya (Jun 1, 2022)

buemba said:


> Maybe an odd question but are there any Chi-fi headphones with good sweat resistance?


Depend what you going to do with it?
Concern about long usage time or you gonna exercise with it?

Many headphone (not iem) $50~100+ came with replaceable pad, so technically you could get one that have better material so to speak.

But in case of long usage time, i think you need to buy one with open back (less hot) or get one that enclose your ear instead of sitting on it. 

When it comes to iem, mostly as long as you dont wash it or use it in the rain, it'll be fine. 
Many TWS have good ipxx certification tough


----------



## buemba

r31ya said:


> Depend what you going to do with it?
> Concern about long usage time or you gonna exercise with it?
> 
> Many headphone (not iem) $50~100+ came with replaceable pad, so technically you could get one that have better material so to speak.
> ...


I’m mostly looking for some IEMs to exercise with. I’ve had a lot of problems in the past with moisture breaking earbuds but a lot of the exercise focused models I tried didn’t sound great.


----------



## Barndoor

r31ya said:


> Depend what you going to do with it?
> Concern about long usage time or you gonna exercise with it?
> 
> Many headphone (not iem) $50~100+ came with replaceable pad, so technically you could get one that have better material so to speak.
> ...


I spotted this on Linsoul today, which claims to be waterproof. Never heard of the iF brand, so no idea if they are any good.
https://www.linsoul.com/products/if-d5?variant=42853254168793


----------



## r31ya (Jun 1, 2022)

buemba said:


> I’m mostly looking for some IEMs to exercise with. I’ve had a lot of problems in the past with moisture breaking earbuds but a lot of the exercise focused models I tried didn’t sound great.


Unfortunately, many TWS with IPxx sounds just ok.
I would suggest Soundpeats H1 or lypertek products but i do not know how good they are on sticking on your ears during heavy exercise.

Many iem have that inner skin side sound hole and somewhat open eartip, so i could see moisture seep into those.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jun 2, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> I spotted this on Linsoul today, which claims to be waterproof. Never heard of the iF brand, so no idea if they are any good.
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/if-d5?variant=42853254168793


It's interesting that they got an IP rating and probably that's included in the price per unit.





Seeing it doesn't have non-removable cable is good but I don't know if I could say the same thing for sweaty environment. When I run or workout, usually the sweat is somehow reaching to the connection parts. I believe in time that might lead to corrosion if not properly and regularly cleaned. Probably the DD doesn't have any ventilation hole and it has a special filter on the nozzle?

I'd definitely suggest TWS for people who are working out. Not even those neckband bluetooth modules. The headphones that I use while working out has evolved in time. Back in the past I was going around with cable connected to my music player, later I used neck band and now TWS. And TWS are absolute freedom. Nothing is tangling around. They're in your ears and you do what you want to do without any worry.

I don't have anything in mind when it comes to a Chifi TWS which is sweatproof and has good audiophile presentation. I heard some KZ tws but the sound quality was really meh.

However, I'd definitely recommend Samsung Buds or Buds+. Especially second hand market is really cheap for them. They sound great and has IP rating. I know Crinacle especially praises on Buds+ with their sound performance. I know they're bottlenecked by the wireless performance but I don't think that during the workout a person could do and analytical listening. So why not to give a shot?


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> Unfortunately, many TWS with IPxx sounds just ok.
> I would suggest Soundpeats H1 or lypertek products but i do not know how good they are on sticking on your ears during heavy exercise.
> 
> Many iem have that inner skin side sound hole and somewhat open eartip, so i could see moisture seep into those.


Edifier TWS1 pro have IP65, sound good, and are cheap enough if you do sweat them into an early grave. They don't come loose for me but I don't exactly jump around wearing them. YMMV


----------



## Brandfuchs

I'd highly recommend Pioneer CRV80, at the price of £400 (roughly), with a very characteristic bass response, deep, punchy and fast!


----------



## lushmelody

Barndoor said:


> I spotted this on Linsoul today, which claims to be waterproof. Never heard of the iF brand, so no idea if they are any good.
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/if-d5?variant=42853254168793


The arteries design is cool but that price is pure brass


----------



## rafagoulart

buemba said:


> Talvez uma pergunta estranha, mas existem fones de ouvido Chi-fi com boa resistência ao suor?





r31ya said:


> Unfortunately, many TWS with IPxx sounds just ok.
> I would suggest Soundpeats H1 or lypertek products but i do not know how good they are on sticking on your ears during heavy exercise.
> 
> Many iem have that inner skin side sound hole and somewhat open eartip, so i could see moisture seep into those.


I have plus and 2

plus - way better battery (9/11h), sounds very neutral, a little bit more comfortable, no anc
2 - sounds more fun (v) and energetic, very good anc, spacial sound, worst battery

love then


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My *Rose Technics QT9 MK2S review* is up on headfi HERE and my website HERE

Tbh, i really dig those alot though at 200$ they would be even more competitive. Tonality is so well balanced for an hybrid with 4BA, better than FIIO FH7 in that regard...a keeper for me.


----------



## Gabe29

Anyone know any good $30 or under iems for someone who's pretty treble sensitive?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Gabe29 said:


> Anyone know any good $30 or under iems for someone who's pretty treble sensitive?


KZ DQ6?


----------



## baskingshark

Gabe29 said:


> Anyone know any good $30 or under iems for someone who's pretty treble sensitive?



Final E3000. It is a dark IEM. Bought mine second hand at $30 USD.


----------



## bullhead

Gabe29 said:


> Anyone know any good $30 or under iems for someone who's pretty treble sensitive?


I have not been able to test them but based on the reviews and measurements it would seem that the new Tinhifi T1s meets that claim, a relatively balanced and warm sound without becoming dark and / or basshead. It can be had for $20-30 depending on the page and has a good selection of colors.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe29 said:


> Anyone know any good $30 or under iems for someone who's pretty treble sensitive?





ScrofulousBinturong said:


> KZ DQ6?



NOT the KZ DQ6!

The DQ6 has overly aggressive treble. That was the main thing addressed in HBB tuned revised edition the KZ DQ6s.

It's very hard to make a recommendation without knowing what type of music you like. Pop, rock, folk, jazz, classical, vocals etc. The number of options is insane. Look at reviews, either written or YouTube. Terms like "smooth", "safe" or "rolled off" treble are likely to be better choices for you. "Shouty mids", "aggressive" or "steep" pina gain, "sibilance", "bright" and either "harsh" or "aggressive"  treble, you want to avoid. You will probably enjoy warm tunings more. Be aware that details and soundstage are reliant on treble so a lot of people will rubbish IEMs that aren't treble focused, ignore them! BLON BL-03 is good, but needs the cable and tips upgraded which pushes the price well over $30. KZ IEMs in general are pretty hot in the treble, although some more recent models are changing. CCA their sister company generally do warmer tunings but watch out for CRA, it's treble is a bit hot (the CRA+ is worth a look though). KBEAR, TFZ and maybe the BQEYZ K1 are also worth a look.


----------



## Gabe29

Thank you all for the suggestions, I'll check those out.



Carpet said:


> It's very hard to make a recommendation without knowing what type of music you like


Right, my bad, should've mentioned that. I mostly listen to electronic music (synthwave) and metal.


----------



## Carpet

Gabe29 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions, I'll check those out.
> 
> 
> Right, my bad, should've mentioned that. I mostly listen to electronic music (synthwave) and metal.


Bullhead's suggestion for the Tin Hifi T1s looks like a good option, there are a few reviews of them up. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-t1s-universal-in-ear-monitor.25813/reviews


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Carpet said:


> Bullhead's suggestion for the Tin Hifi T1s looks like a good option, there are a few reviews of them up. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tinhifi-t1s-universal-in-ear-monitor.25813/reviews





Carpet said:


> NOT the KZ DQ6!
> 
> The DQ6 has overly aggressive treble. That was the main thing addressed in HBB tuned revised edition the KZ DQ6s.


Eh, doesn't sound that way to me at all. I'm treble sensitive and love the DQ6. It does require some fiddling with tips, though.


----------



## Barndoor

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Eh, doesn't sound that way to me at all. I'm treble sensitive and love the DQ6. It does require some fiddling with tips, though.


I'm with @Carpet on this one. I had to mod the DQ6 to calm down the treble. I also have DQ6S which is much better on that front.


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> I'm with @Carpet on this one. I had to mod the DQ6 to calm down the treble. I also have DQ6S which is much better on that front.


The KZ ASF was on sale recently for $11, that would have been an interesting option too. Safe treble at a ridiculously low price!


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> The KZ ASF was on sale recently for $11, that would have been an interesting option too. Safe treble at a ridiculously low price!



The KZ ASF was whacked quite badly in reviews, i think it was retailing around $50 USD or so at launch. Looks like they are trying to get rid of stock before releasing the next weekly sidegrade pokemon KZ.


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> The KZ ASF was whacked quite badly in reviews, i think it was retailing around $50 USD or so at launch. Looks like they are trying to get rid of stock before releasing the next weekly sidegrade pokemon KZ.


It apparently sounded almost identical to the ASX which had double the drivers(and price tag). Prominent mid-bass, a notch at 4K, and rolled off upper treble. 4K is a sore spot for me. I am also partial to bass boosted signatures. How a bass heavy all BA set was going to sound, intrigued me. For $11 it was almost free! It's going in my "Novelty Listening" pile, for when I get bored.


----------



## requal

ASF is a good set. All you need to do is get a proper seal. You have to put them deep in your ear - almost like ciem. Use the tips included (with short nozzle) in a smaller size than usual (if you regularly use m size try s)
In my opinion, for many reviewers it was too difficult from what I can see. Like with BGVP DM6 of his time. They are not legendary, but they are not bad.


----------



## rayliam80

I like the ASF when I use the iEMatch port on my old iFi Nano BL or just plugged straight into my V30. With my other two dongles or my Liquid Spark amp, the upper mids tend to be too sharp at times even at low volume. The ASF is quite sensitive though. And yeah, smaller tips - in my case Spinfit CP145 small, for a deeper fit is the way to go. I don't think they're a bad IEM either but for like $20 USD or under, I'd consider them a bargain at that price. I paid $22 for mine.


----------



## Hustler

Carpet said:


> Maybe we should update the term to "Flavour Of Last Month"!
> 
> I agree that Dan's Audio Reviews does the sound samples well. But the review content leaves me cold. I don't personally like the Obsidian tuning, and frankly don't care how $50-100 IEMs compare to the MEST.  It's like a car reviewer complaining that a Hyundai doesn't handle as well as his new Ferrari. SiriuB and Poles Audio sound-samples are top notch too. Zpolt doesn't have as good a sound quality. The pace of changes in the music are a little rapid, so you can have a bright passage for one IEM compared with a quiet passage on another. He has been presenting these types of samples long before these others came on the scene, so he deserves credit for that too. He is also more focused on budget offerings, which are of more interest to a lot of people. Nothing about stage, separation or details is evident on the sound samples, but they do illustrate differences in tuning. I dropped the Moondrop SSP off my wishlist after hearing how recessed the mids were. The warmth in the presentation of the BL-03, CA16 and Meteor led to me eventually buying all three. Less aggressive treble of the C10 vs ZS10 pro was audible and led to me buying the former. We have an amazing resource with online information, the real trick is how to filter it. Everything out there is produced by people with different preferences, opinions and levels of objectivity. Too few saints and too many trolls.
> 
> PS: I like Oluv's Gadgets, just started checking out the channel!


Good idea. 

I didn't hear the OH10, but I'm waiting for Tin HiFi T3+ to arrive. Judging by the sound samples they should sound quite similar. I think he just wanted to show that IEM-s much more expensive not necessary sound so much better compared to solid sub 100$ earphones. You're right that zpolt was probably of the first reviewers who recorded sound samples.

I still have my BL-03 and really enjoy it. I also had CCA C10, but sold it about year ago.

Oluv leans toward neutral sound signature. Sadly he doesn't post many videos on YT these days.


----------



## lushmelody

requal said:


> ASF is a good set. All you need to do is get a proper seal. You have to put them deep in your ear - almost like ciem. Use the tips included (with short nozzle) in a smaller size than usual (if you regularly use m size try s)
> In my opinion, for many reviewers it was too difficult from what I can see. Like with BGVP DM6 of his time. They are not legendary, but they are not bad.


They are a hardware bargain if you like tinkering the sound with source, tips and especially PEQ. Not a "plug and play" product, but a great deal for a hobbyist


----------



## requal

lushmelody said:


> They are a hardware bargain if you like tinkering the sound with source, tips and especially PEQ. Not a "plug and play" product, but a great deal for a hobbyist


Yes. I've been keeping mine since they were released, and I'm not going to get rid of them. Maybe someday I'll do an experiment with foam for ASF or ASX. In BA10 foam is in the nozzle.


----------



## harry501501

Not been on this thread for a while. These might not be the coolest earphones to bring up and they're a little older now. But the Hifiman Re800 Silver at the current price of £100 in the UK and at times the same in dollars is easily (for me) better than any budget earphones out there. They came on to the market at £400 and I reckon if they had a fancier, more modern build, they'd be up there in discussion with any FIIO, Moondrop, DUNU, (enter any other midrange modern brand), etc. for sound.

I saw them at $80 last month on the Hifiman website... Which is *INSANE* for the sound you get. I guess Hifiman are more about their planar headphones these days.

The re800s are very natural, balanced and highly detailed, yet non analytical. Just a joy to listen to. I've commented on a lot of the Head-Fi reviews, so won't go into a detailed breakdown of sound signature here. They will convince even the most skeptical out there, that burn-in is a genuine process. The change in sound from OOTB was clear as day after 40 plus hours. They went from meh to amazing for me. Bass especially had a pretty radical transformation.


----------



## baskingshark

baskingshark said:


> *Rose Technics QT9 MK 2S *via IEC711 compliant coupler. The 8 kHz area is a coupler artefact peak.
> 
> Listening impressions to follow...
> 
> This is for the MK2S, not the regular MK2, their naming convention is super confusing.



As a followup to this post, here are some impressions on the Rose Technics QT9 MK2S:






*PROS:*

*Ultra premium accessories* - comes with 2 hard cases, multiple pairs of eartips (with their own smaller hard case), cable, spare filters, MMCX removal tool, 3.5-6.5mm adapter jack. Truly very generous for a midFI set, some TOTL sets give way less things! (see photos below)
*Solid build, yet light weight* - earpieces only weight 30g apiece!
*Easy to drive *- no amplification is needed, the QT9 MK2S run off almost any weak source.
*Well balanced U-shaped tonality*
*Very coherently tuned hybrid *- coherency is really great, some hybrids suffer from a too slow DD bass that cannot keep up with the BAs handling the upper frequencies, which is not the case here.
*Excellent bass quality *- bass is fast and tight and clean. Texturing is excellent with no mid-bass bleed.
*Natural treble with good resolution and excellent technical performance* - the QT9 MK2S can actually perform as a stage monitor due to the tuning and good technicalities.

*CONS:*

*Microphonic cable*
*Fit may be an issue for those with larger ears* - nozzle on the housing is a bit short, but thankfully, this can be mitigated with the double flange eartips provided, or aftermarket longer nozzle eartips.
*Thin note weight* - this is subjective though, some may like a thinner note weight, whereas some want something lusher.
*Lack of sub-bass rumble* - not for bassheads, but the QT9 MK2S goes for quality bass over quantity.
*Upper mids a tinge spicy* - though this is dependent on hearing health, volume-played-at (ie Fletcher Munson curve), source, and pinna gain (ear anatomy). By and large I find it is at the border and this pushes vocals forward over the instruments.

The Rose Technics QT9 MK2S is a technical U-shaped set that goes for a quality bass over absolute quantity, build and accessories are top notch. Coherency is very good for a hybrid, with the quick DD bass keeping up with the BAs handling the higher registers. For someone looking for a technical hybrid, this is definitely one set to consider! Bassheads may need to consider alternatives though.


----------



## KaOni

harry501501 said:


> Not been on this thread for a while. These might not be the coolest earphones to bring up and they're a little older now. But the Hifiman Re800 Silver at the current price of £100 in the UK and at times the same in dollars is easily (for me) better than any budget earphones out there. They came on to the market at £400 and I reckon if they had a fancier, more modern build, they'd be up there in discussion with any FIIO, Moondrop, DUNU, (enter any other midrange modern brand), etc. for sound.
> 
> I saw them at $80 last month on the Hifiman website... Which is *INSANE* for the sound you get. I guess Hifiman are more about their planar headphones these days.
> 
> The re800s are very natural, balanced and highly detailed, yet non analytical. Just a joy to listen to. I've commented on a lot of the Head-Fi reviews, so won't go into a detailed breakdown of sound signature here. They will convince even the most skeptical out there, that burn-in is a genuine process. The change in sound from OOTB was clear as day after 40 plus hours. They went from meh to amazing for me. Bass especially had a pretty radical transformation.


Hi, how these Hifiman Re800 Silver compare to the like of the Tripowin Olina?
Been looking for a single DD iem better than my Heart Mirror.


----------



## r31ya

KaOni said:


> Hi, how these Hifiman Re800 Silver compare to the like of the Tripowin Olina?
> Been looking for a single DD iem better than my Heart Mirror.


How much is your budget?


----------



## KaOni

r31ya said:


> How much is your budget?



Well, around 100-120€, ideally!


----------



## harry501501

KaOni said:


> Hi, how these Hifiman Re800 Silver compare to the like of the Tripowin Olina?
> Been looking for a single DD iem better than my Heart Mirror.


I haven't heard the Olina, but the re800s are a step above the Heart Mirror imo... And I really like the HM.


----------



## Carpet (Jun 9, 2022)

KaOni said:


> Hi, how these Hifiman Re800 Silver compare to the like of the Tripowin Olina?
> Been looking for a single DD iem better than my Heart Mirror.



Tripowin Olina is a steal for $99, put an extra filter on over the existing one on the nozzle, they are included and it's dead easy. That takes the slightly harsh edge off upper-mids and treble. 

If you want a warmer signature then Tipsy TTROMSO PineStone Sea is amazing (and cheaper at $90). It has very good stage and details compared to most IEMs with a forward mid-bass. My favorite IEM for relaxed listening.


----------



## Ceeluh7

CCA CRA+

A pretty fun and well tuned budget gem. Against the current crop of low cost iems I'd say the CRA+ fares well. 
Here is my take on this highly anticipated budget set. The CRA+ is the successor to the original CRA and I'd say does well in what it was intended to do. Below is my review of the CRA+ 

PROS

-Fun but balanced tuning
-Price
-Tonality through much of the mix
-Easy to drive 

CONS

-High expectations and big hype
-Sub-par accessories (I know, I know…these are $30)
-Not the most polished treble
-Slight metallic tizz on some vocals
-Honestly, no serious cons at this price, just enjoy

https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/cca-cra/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ceeluh7 said:


> CCA CRA+
> 
> A pretty fun and well tuned budget gem. Against the current crop of low cost iems I'd say the CRA+ fares well.
> Here is my take on this highly anticipated budget set. The CRA+ is the successor to the original CRA and I'd say does well in what it was intended to do. Below is my review of the CRA+
> ...


Yes they are very good for the price, impressively well balanced and smooth in cohesion for a CCA...quite easy to love and get addict to their warm yet clear enough musicality. Cause yeah, unlike KZ EDX Ultra, those CRA+ are highly musical with rounder warmer bass and smoother better balanced treble.

''
CRA+ offer a warmish balanced V shape with rather good resolution for a warm but energic bassy signature. Bass hit in a warm slam with minimal resonance and tamed rumble, bit soft in impact, like a big pillow throw on the floor hum. Or in your face. This is most boosted part of spectrum and can affect instrument separation, not very refined bass, guilty pleasure.
Mids elevate quite soon, so you have both presence and body, it doesn't feel sharp V shape with thin mids here and there place for wide openess. Upper mids are well rounded, making female vocal quite beautifull since their density and smooth timbral balance. Female vocal take front seat too, stoling sometime the show to everything else if it's not a pop song. Sound layers are thicked by bass, so micro definition and attack control feel a bit veiled-softed.
Treble is tamed, its not snappy nor sparkly, and doesnt have a lot of bit or well resolve texture....
Ok, like near always with KZ and CCA, more i dig the sound more i find technical limitation, but i could have say that for the WHizzer HE01 that make me give them a try, since i was like: how do they compare to CRA+? Well, HE01 is brigther, have better resolution, more energic balance and faster attack, especially in bass which have better articulation and separation. Yes, for me biggest drawback of CRA+ is boomy warm sloppy bass, even if it do mix up rather in a pleasant euphonic way.
Now, CRA+ is 5$ more than EDX ULTRA....why, just why is my question. Still, i think it worth the 20$ and offer high sound value, for a fun listening session, not too fatiguing and well balanced with inviting immersive vocal and overall decent layering and wide soundstage. Technicality aren't bad for the price. Musicality is there to my ears, and it's what that count first.''


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Anybody try these or any other Tipsy IEM....are they any good?

The TTROMSO Pinestone Sea (what kinda name is that lol) seem quite promising, 12mm LCP DD and tesla magnet for 90$...
https://www.linsoul.com/products/tipsy-ttromso-pine-sone-sea


----------



## Carpet (Jun 13, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Anybody try these or any other Tipsy IEM....are they any good?
> 
> The TTROMSO Pinestone Sea (what kinda name is that lol) seem quite promising, 12mm LCP DD and tesla magnet for 90$...
> https://www.linsoul.com/products/tipsy-ttromso-pine-sone-sea


Seriously fun IEM, warm and good soundstage. Read Redcarmoose's review and have a listen to SiriusB's YouTube sample. I love Olina and Meteor, but these get more use!


----------



## gadgetgod

Got my hands on the Tin HiFi T1 Plus today(IDK why the box reads T1S). Boom Boom bassy hehe. But overall very fun set, I am gonna use it for gym.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> Seriously fun IEM, warm and good soundstage. Read Redcarmoose's review and have a listen to SiriusB's YouTube sample. I love Olina and Meteor, but these get more use!


Sure i will go check this out....older Tipsy IEM doesn't get praise but these seem to be more promising....

CCA CRA+ is warm with good soundstage and i love them, so a version of them with better technical performance would be fabulous!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My review of KBEAR INK is up HERE on headfi and HERE on my No Borders Audiophile blog.

I'm mitiged about those, because for 70$ you get ALOT of value, i mean, as a whole package due to generous accessories and good cable....but the sound isn't what i would call an upgrade from the acclaimed Diamond....i remember some people finding Diamond too bright and some other too V shape...well, the Ink is brighter and bassier...might be appealing for basshead.

*THE PLUS:*
-Well balanced bright V shape
-fun bassy tuning
-good macro resolution
-fast thumping bass
-no invasive sibilance
-hint of highs sparkle and air
-generous accessories
-nice construction

*THE MINUS:*
-hint boomy and overly resonant bass
-recessed lean mids
-thin dryish timbre
-not the most versatile tuning


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

OH, thats so so exciting. Can't wait to share first impressions about this new DAP!

The *TEMPOTEC V6 Dual AK4493SE DAC *Music player was already extremely competitive in pricing (300$), but the super early bird on KICKSTARTER will be even more of a bargain: 270$!

If i understand correctly, it will be the supreme do it all mid-tier DAP, like the V1A on steroid and with better DAC. It seem you can use dongles with it too (usb in), making it a music station with LOT of possibilities. I've never been that excited for a DAP release cause yes, the price is very affordable for something that might represent a end game DAP for some. Oh, and the 4500mah battery promise long autonomy.

specs and features:
Full format decoding: DSD512 native, MQA 16X, DXD, PCM 32bit/768kHz
Open Android OS: Android 8.1
Deeply optimized OS: SRC bypass architecture makes music transferring efficiently at low latency.
Music source: Micro SD, USB DAC In, Bluetooth5.0, AirPlay.
V6 hardware: 2*4.4mm, 2*3.5mm, 4.2' touch screen, 4500mAh battery
DAC：2*AK4493SE
Processor: Snapdragon 425 @RAM 2GB ROM 16GB
SNR: 124dB; DNR: 124dB; THD+N:-111dB
Output level: 2VRMS/3.5mm ,4VRMS/4.4mm
Output Power: 330mW/32Ω/3.5mm,610mW/32Ω/4.4mm
Crosstalk: 84dB/32Ω/3.5mm,116dB/32Ω/4.4mm

For more update, sign up here:
https://www.tempotec.net/en-ca/a/pf_preview...


----------



## Steve Dave

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I'm mitiged about those


Hi, was wondering what the word mitiged means, couldn't find it in an english dictionary.
Is it a French Canadian word? 
Just curious.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Steve Dave said:


> Hi, was wondering what the word mitiged means, couldn't find it in an english dictionary.
> Is it a French Canadian word?
> Just curious.


oups....indeed im french and tend to mix up words or invent some it seem lol


----------



## Steve Dave

Learned a new word, thanks.


----------



## profusion

I have been out from the forum for maybe 2-3 months, so someone hit me which is the new hype train?  Is it KZ ESX?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

profusion said:


> I have been out from the forum for maybe 2-3 months, so someone hit me which is the new hype train?  Is it KZ ESX?


Well, there quite a lot of hype train going on in fact lol

Moondrop Chu chu train is one of them, crisp neutral value.

CCA CRA+ begin to look like a hype that begin to lenght more than some weeks...and i do enjoy them quite alot too.

Reecho SG01 Ova begin to gain success...

For KZ, the EDA balanced get alot of praise too. 
their a KZ EDX Ultra/CRA+ hyping dilema too it seem. to each their camp here, both offering high sound value.

for planar Shoer S12 get alot of hype too (havent try)


----------



## profusion

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well, there quite a lot of hype train going on in fact lol
> 
> Moondrop Chu chu train is one of them, crisp neutral value.



Which moondrop you mean?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

profusion said:


> Which moondrop you mean?


this one mate. 
CHU. 20$ single 10mm titanium coated DD




lotta headfi review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/moondrop-chu.25831/reviews


----------



## profusion

Oh.... I thought chu chu was the sound of the hype train not the actual model LOL


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

profusion said:


> Oh.... I thought chu chu was the sound of the hype train not the actual model LOL


lol, its both in fact. well fueled chu chu lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

gadgetgod said:


> Got my hands on the Tin HiFi T1 Plus today(IDK why the box reads T1S). Boom Boom bassy hehe. But overall very fun set, I am gonna use it for gym.



SO how was the gym session mate?

T1S got quite good reception from what I read...warm V shape?

wonder how they compare to Ibasso IT00


----------



## gadgetgod

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> SO how was the gym session mate?
> 
> T1S got quite good reception from what I read...warm V shape?
> 
> wonder how they compare to Ibasso IT00


Man the session was great hehe.
I agree on the warm V-shape sound, I find the bass to be more than what I prefer. For bass-heavy tracks it kind of gets boomy. But it's a brand new set so I am gonna give it a few hours of burn-in before I finalize my thoughts. I have never heard the IT00 so I can't comment on the comparison, sorry bro.


----------



## TheVortex

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH, thats so so exciting. Can't wait to share first impressions about this new DAP!
> 
> The *TEMPOTEC V6 Dual AK4493SE DAC *Music player was already extremely competitive in pricing (300$), but the super early bird on KICKSTARTER will be even more of a bargain: 270$!
> 
> ...



Cheers for sharing and I still use the V1-A and like it but I am only going to grab this when it's actually from stores and not a kickstarter.


----------



## Gifting

Has anyone here tried out the Final VR3000? How does it compare to generic MX500 earbuds *(*like a Vido, Yincrow X6, Qian 69, Tingo TC200, etc*) *in terms of soundstage and imaging?

Thought of getting it but I'm on a budget right now, and 80 dollars would be a waste if it offered minimal advantages.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My KINERA IDUN GOLDEN review is up, and i'm utterly impress by how Kinera have evolve in term of tuning cohesion, seem like they learn alot with their more than 7 years of experience.
The Golden offer a monitor like sound experience but injected with hint of musicality too, technicaly its excellent yet tonally its maturely balanced near neutral signature.
No wonder the praise around those don't stop with the time, seem like a sub-200$ benchmark to me.


My headfi review HERE.

My No Borders Audiophile review HERE.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> My KINERA IDUN GOLDEN review is up, and i'm utterly impress by how Kinera have evolve in term of tuning cohesion, seem like they learn alot with their more than 7 years of experience.
> The Golden offer a monitor like sound experience but injected with hint of musicality too, technicaly its excellent yet tonally its maturely balanced near neutral signature.
> No wonder the praise around those don't stop with the time, seem like a sub-200$ benchmark to me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a grown up version of Thier BD005 PRO for more money. Great review thanks.


----------



## earmonger

Gifting said:


> Has anyone here tried out the Final VR3000? How does it compare to generic MX500 earbuds *(*like a Vido, Yincrow X6, Qian 69, Tingo TC200, etc*) *in terms of soundstage and imaging?


You could ask in the Earbuds thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-4106


----------



## Gifting

earmonger said:


> You could ask in the Earbuds thread:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/page-4106


I asked there first, but haven't received a response yet. Hopefully someone who has it can respond.


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OH, thats so so exciting. Can't wait to share first impressions about this new DAP!
> 
> The *TEMPOTEC V6 Dual AK4493SE DAC *Music player was already extremely competitive in pricing (300$), but the super early bird on KICKSTARTER will be even more of a bargain: 270$!
> 
> ...


curiously didn't see any xmos controller in the spec sheet, or is it part of SD425 soc?
will it be laggy as hell as USB-DAC in?


----------



## Kumonomukou (Jun 20, 2022)

buemba said:


> I’m mostly looking for some IEMs to exercise with. I’ve had a lot of problems in the past with moisture breaking earbuds but a lot of the exercise focused models I tried didn’t sound great.



I recommend TWS with earhooks for exercise. Maximum stability then hit that bass! I love Soundcore spirit x2 for moving around, and couple of other models like JBL Endurance or JLab Air Sport would also get the job done.

Aftershokz handles moisture well, but I don't like their sound even for Aeropex and Xtrainerz series, pretty good for bone conduction, but at most competes with earbuds of $10 in terms of sound.

I used any bassy IEMs with Bluetooth adapters like TRN BT20s pro + BT20s as well. Works fine but moisture will get in and ultimately it's a test of luck in a long run. Galaxy Buds Pro & Sony XB700 are good options for exercise sonic wise, but the fit was just okay for me. Sound from Buds Pro are actually pretty good, immersive + warmish, fit a little snag after couple hours. XB700 looks dorky on ears, and has noticable lag due to lower end chips! Hope this helps.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

r31ya said:


> curiously didn't see any xmos controller in the spec sheet, or is it part of SD425 soc?
> will it be laggy as hell as USB-DAC in?


i dont know mate, i can try to ask what they use.

laggy usb dac would sure be a drawback....so this make 2 things to check, since some people are worry about Android 8.1 version too.

I should receive the V6 by the end of June, and will share detailed info and impressions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/per...ries-thread-best-finds-reference-list.853311/


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The REECHO SG01 OVA just arrive...and it seem they are call YUSICON sg01 ova too hum.
I feel they need some burn on but first impression is that they sound well balanced, gently bright smooth v shape to energic neutral with fowards mids and lower treble. Thick tonality. No sibilance or harshness. Average soundstage-imaging...
Ok need to test different eartips and source asap but not bad it seem!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Damn.....wasn't expecting alot from these NICEHCK YOUTH....was just curious about the 8.8mm berylium plated DD performance and man, i'm not disappointed, crazy technical performance even if quite fowards and energic in attack and not for treble sensitive people....attack is very speedy and snappy, it sit between Blon BL05 and Tripowin Olina in term of tonality, and is superior to BL05 technicaly, yet need to compare to Olina.
You have tremendous amlount of micro-details, treble being full with hint of extra sharpness-brilliance-sparkle-air.
Bass is thumpy type, sub bass being leaner than mid bass fast clean punch. Mids are bright, hint upper mids hot but not invade with sibilance, still, will agressively clear, its not for mid lover, its not lush and border line thin, with compressed density, Male vocal seem very decent, more natural than female.
Treble is star of the show and center of all attention, it dig lot of sound info making you hear multiple level of details and improving layering-imaging. It seem to extend quite far too. Feel like their 3 BA covering treble since attack is super snappy and micro details are extracted effortlessly, but to the cost of being trebly a bit.

Anyway, will share a full review in 1-2 weeks, but this might be treble head sub-100$ IEM wet dream.


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Damn.....wasn't expecting alot from these NICEHCK YOUTH....was just curious about the 8.8mm berylium plated DD performance and man, i'm not disappointed, crazy technical performance even if quite fowards and energic in attack and not for treble sensitive people....attack is very speedy and snappy, it sit between Blon BL05 and Tripowin Olina in term of tonality, and is superior to BL05 technicaly, yet need to compare to Olina.
> You have tremendous amlount of micro-details, treble being full with hint of extra sharpness-brilliance-sparkle-air.
> Bass is thumpy type, sub bass being leaner than mid bass fast clean punch. Mids are bright, hint upper mids hot but not invade with sibilance, still, will agressively clear, its not for mid lover, its not lush and border line thin, with compressed density, Male vocal seem very decent, more natural than female.
> Treble is star of the show and center of all attention, it dig lot of sound info making you hear multiple level of details and improving layering-imaging. It seem to extend quite far too. Feel like their 3 BA covering treble since attack is super snappy and micro details are extracted effortlessly, but to the cost of being trebly a bit.
> ...



That's really good to know before the AE sale on Monday. NiceHCK Youth, BQEYZ Topaz and Giant Panda are all discounted. I prefer warm neutral so it probably looks like Giant Panda unless some feedback on the Topaz shows up over the weekend.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> That's really good to know before the AE sale on Monday. NiceHCK Youth, BQEYZ Topaz and Giant Panda are all discounted. I prefer warm neutral so it probably looks like Giant Panda unless some feedback on the Topaz shows up over the weekend.


yeah. the Youth isnt warm at all....and not perfect in tonal and timbral balance more i listen too....its a bit imprevisible in performance...like whole NX7 serioe from NiceHCK but in a better way (aka, treble will not literally kill you)

Reecho OVA might be more up your alley, but im comparing them right now to CCA CRA+ and im not sure it's better....well, im sure it's inferior in technicalities for ex. while timbre of Ova is more natural and dense...and bass better rounded yet less well separated....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> That's really good to know before the AE sale on Monday. NiceHCK Youth, BQEYZ Topaz and Giant Panda are all discounted. I prefer warm neutral so it probably looks like Giant Panda unless some feedback on the Topaz shows up over the weekend.


PS: i just finish Tinhifi Panda review today...kinda jack of all trade master of none imo
more easy to forget than P1plus, since technical performance are underwhelming for a planar imo
https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/06/...review-bigger-shell-bigger-bass-bigger-sound/


----------



## Ceeluh7 (Jun 23, 2022)

TRN TA1 Max $46
Full Review: https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/trn-ta1-max-2/

Thumbnail size summary:

Pro's
-Small & Comfortable design
-Very immersive sound
-Non-fatiguing
-Great low-end from Beryllium Plated DD
-Suits many genres
-Great Look
-Price to Performance

Cons
-Treble slightly lacks shimmer
-Fit may be funny for some
-Not the best cable
-Resolution isn't a game changer

I seriously underestimated this budget class iem. These don't replay like budget class at all. If a visceral and immersive sound, a more forward drawn midrange, Non-fatiguing treble teaming with a tight but mighty bass seems like your jam… my friends… meet the hybrid TA1 Max.

The TA1 Max employs a Dual Magnetic Circuit, Beryllium Plated 10mm DD, accompanied by a Knowles BA with a two-way crossover which coalesce together for a very cohesive sound. The Max create a pleasurable listening experience which urges toes to start tapping. I call this a U-shaped to W-shape with extension both ways. The Max has a more open sound due to the semi-open back structure of the Faceplate and a slick looking build. Please see the full review at https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/trn-ta1-max-2/
I certainly hope this review helps someone to make a purchasing decision.


----------



## Arjey

Does earphone impedance affect source/amp output? Like, does the source give more or less power when it sees a higher or lower impedance load? Or is it constant and the same no matter the plugged in earphone?


----------



## DBaldock9

Arjey said:


> Does earphone impedance affect source/amp output? Like, does the source give more or less power when it sees a higher or lower impedance load? Or is it constant and the same no matter the plugged in earphone?



Yes, for most amps - the output power is lower when driving higher impedances.
Look online at the specs for DAP and portable Amps.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jun 25, 2022)

Arjey said:


> Does earphone impedance affect source/amp output? Like, does the source give more or less power when it sees a higher or lower impedance load? Or is it constant and the same no matter the plugged in earphone?


A good question to answer/discuss.

Electrical power is the product of voltage and current, so those two factors should be considered, the latter one is often underappreciated.

The voltage is the most apparent limitation of the portable sources, with 1-2 Volts being most typical values, and 4 Volts being on a more poweful side (typically for balanced sources, as per 4 being 2 by 2 ).

Then, for a given voltage, the current is inversely proportional to the impedance, so the power output is inversely proportional to the impedance as well. The power can become a limiting factor for some high-impedance "hard to drive" headphones, but rarely a direct problem for IEMs.
What is more relevant for IEMs is that there is the nominal power and the clean power. Producing 4 Volts with a lot of distortions does not bring any practical value to the source.

The current side (and the limits) of the power is less discussed and appreciated. The problem comes with the impedance below 16 Ohm, being as low as 5 Ohm for some crazy IEMs.
On the surface, those low-impedance IEM may feel attractive. First, these IEMs sound louder and hence more pleasing to an average user (similar to the loudness war in the recording industry) Then, these low-impedance IEMs may give an impression of being "easier to drive", but it is not exactly the case. Most of the sources have specs to drive only 16 Ohm and higher. Only a few can drive the loads of 8 Ohm and up. Generating high currents and especially clean high current modulation is challenging/expensive.

In this context, one may ask: what about all those powerful stationary amplifiers then? The problem there for driving IEMs is the noise.
The operating voltage for the low-impedance IEMs are correspondingly low, so the signal to noise ratio is high and the small voltage // high current modulations is a hard task, especially for portable power supplies.

Fast and clean current modulations is what distinguishes a good source from inferior ones, and unfortunately, there are not much of clear specs on this side to make an informed decision in the source selection.

The impedance being strongly frequency-dependent for IEMs bring even more "wilderness" to the above story, but there are already " too many letters/words" in the above text, so I will stop here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*REECHO SG01 OVA REVIEW IS UP*

These aren't bad at all, especially if you keep you technical performance standard withint sub-50$ price range, since here it's all about well tuned tonality (yet, without disastrous technicalities, just not outstanding à la HZsound Mirror!)

Lush and gently bassy, balanced and sweet, natural and dense in timbre, round and thick in bass impact with inviting mids, the OVA is both refreshing and familiar sounding, yet it's one of those rare chifi sub-50$ that hit musicality sweet spot for me, like Tanchjim Tanya or Blon BL03 do in the past, but in a smoother fuller way.

*THE PLUS:*
-Beautifully balanced tonality with natural cohesion
-dense lush timbre
-spot on instrument and vocal tone
-well rounded warm bass with heavy impact
-good notes weight in mid range
-full bodied male and female vocal
-no sibilance nor harsh peaks
-decent macro resolution
-versatile and forgiving
-great construction
-safe tuning that is near impossible to dislike
-price value
*THE MINUS:*
-average technicalities
-average resolution
-average attack speed and control
-blurry imaging
-guilty pleasure bass bleed colouration
-lack of treble sparkle and air

https://nobsaudiophile.com/2022/06/24/reecho-sg-01-ova-review-reaching-a-natural-balance/
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/reecho-ova-sg-01.25823/reviews#review-28741


----------



## KutuzovGambit

I've published my review of the SuperTFZ FORCE1. It's a competent and well-tuned V shaped IEM that does most things right. Despite the fact that it's pretty far from my target frequency response preference, I thoroughly enjoyed getting to know it. It isolates very well and could be a great on-the-go daily driver for many people.


----------



## Steve Dave

Hello,
I was only going to buy a couple of cables in this Ali sale but they've now insidiously given me a $5 discount coupon so I'm back down the hole.

Sorry for yet another question but is there an under $20 IEM that is largely accepted as being good for classical music?
I guess I need something with good detail and instrument separation?
After a bit of research some reviewers suggest the CCA C12 for detail and I've read conflicting views on the cheaper CCZ Emerald.
Anything better I should consider?

Thanks


----------



## r31ya (Jun 27, 2022)

one of the most recommended in that price range (sub$20) now is army of single DD,
Tanchjim Tanya (good chuncky note for rock song or vocals, muddy in details),
CCA CRA (muddy bass, leaner note, bright-ish extended treble),
KZ EDA-balanced (the well balanced one, decent cleaner punchy bass, good mids, enough sparkle on the treble),
KZ ESX (bigger bass, thicker notes, fuller but a bit recessed vocals, polite treble, good air between instrument)

for small orchestra concert, the one that is really good for me is KZ ZEXPro or also known as KZ CRN. it has flaw on cymbal note
however, the coherent seamless layering is just *chef kiss*


This sounds really nice with it.
but yeah, that cymbal note


----------



## Carpet (Jun 27, 2022)

Tripowin Lea and CVJ CSA are good options for neutral tuning. Both are on sale at the moment

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003764657559.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001793417661.html

A lot of bargains at the moment with the Summer sale at AliExpress. My wallet is no longer on speaking terms with me.


----------



## Steve Dave

Thanks very much for the replies
Carpet, yet again thanks for helping me spend more money.... but admitedly also get the most for my money.

I kind of thought that DD+BA hybrids would produce more detail but from your suggestions it seems the DD only earphones are just as capable.
I already have the Tanyas but found the bass a bit too strong, especially with Vivaldi and other Baroque composers.
The bass of the cellos can overwhelm the harpsichord (quite possibly the nerdiest thing I've ever said). 
After spending a bit of time checking out reviews it looks like a choice between the CRN and Lea.

I'm just going to get the CVJ CSA as well to see what 1DD+1BA sound like.
At this end of the Chi-fi market it's not always a case of 'either, or', but 'and'. 

Thanks.


----------



## baskingshark

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks very much for the replies
> Carpet, yet again thanks for helping me spend more money.... but admitedly also get the most for my money.
> 
> I kind of thought that DD+BA hybrids would produce more detail but from your suggestions it seems the DD only earphones are just as capable.
> ...



If $20 is your budget, I would recommend the Astrotec Vesna, there are 2 versions, one is < $20 with a non detachable cable, the other is a bit pricier.
It is a neutralish IEM, not too bad technicalities, timbre is quite nice.

As for Tripowin Lea, I found it a bit shouty in the upper mids and the timbre was a bit off for acoustic instruments. But it is quite well built with a detachable cable. Haven't tried CVJ CSA so can't comment on that. Moondrop CHU is an okay set for beginners, but has a non detachable cable and is a bit shouty and fatiguing, and timbre also is a bit thin, so I won't recommend it for classical per se.


----------



## Tzennn (Jun 29, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks very much for the replies
> Carpet, yet again thanks for helping me spend more money.... but admitedly also get the most for my money.
> 
> I kind of thought that DD+BA hybrids would produce more detail but from your suggestions it seems the DD only earphones are just as capable.
> ...


If you like string instrument maybe you should look for a good 5k peak iem like CRA or Heart Mirror (tape)
KZ AS12 AS16 could be a really good choice (consider you can wait to buy it with discount). Maybe @Nimweth can help you !


----------



## Nimweth

Steve Dave said:


> Thanks very much for the replies
> Carpet, yet again thanks for helping me spend more money.... but admitedly also get the most for my money.
> 
> I kind of thought that DD+BA hybrids would produce more detail but from your suggestions it seems the DD only earphones are just as capable.
> ...


I think you will like the CVJ CSA, it is a largely neutral IEM and unusual in that respect. It does sound good with classical music. The KZ AS12 is also a good choice, it can be found for around $23 on Ali Express. It is clean and bright but has good bass for an all BA model. It also excels with classical.


----------



## KipNix (Jun 29, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> Hello,
> I was only going to buy a couple of cables in this Ali sale but they've now insidiously given me a $5 discount coupon so I'm back down the hole.
> 
> Sorry for yet another question but is there an under $20 IEM that is largely accepted as being good for classical music?
> ...


Check out the KZ AS06, 3 BA each side. Lots of detail and wide soundstage.
They're my "dirty little secret" because they're my daily, with an upgraded cable, and hardly anybody talks about them.
I use them with progressive rock so they should work well for your classical genre.
Currently within your budget at $27 CAD.


----------



## PhonoPhi

KipNix said:


> Check out the KZ AS06, 3 BA each side. Lots of detail and wide soundstage.
> They're my "dirty little secret" because they're my daily, with an upgraded cable, and hardly anybody talks about them.
> I use them with progressive rock so they should work well for your classical genre.
> Currently within your budget at $27 CAD.


Yes, AS06 are very good for classical, especially solo cellos.
AS06 were always overshadowed by higher siblings. Liking AS06, getting warmer AS10 makes a great pair for classical (or BA10 for harder ears).


----------



## Steve Dave

Thank you so much for all the suggestions, I've found them all incredibly helpful and I'm sure others searching for similar will also.

I'm new to earphone tuning and specific sound characteristics and still learning what I like so enjoying trying out different IEMs.
The $20 limit is just an amount that will allow me to buy a few and won't irritate me too much if I end up not liking them and leave them in a drawer.
Once I have a better idea I'll get something decent.

Seriously appreciate all the forum members who keep helpfully answering questions that I realise have probably been asked many times before. 

Cheers.


----------



## JEHL (Jun 30, 2022)

Probably a super random question.

How many open-back IEM for under $100 do you know of?

Edit: Is the TA1 Max an open-back?


----------



## Fat Larry

Looking for a new toy and I can't keep up. What's the current super budget flavour of the month? Still the CCA CRA? Anything out lately that can best the BL-03?


----------



## JEHL

Fat Larry said:


> Looking for a new toy and I can't keep up. What's the current super budget flavour of the month? Still the CCA CRA? Anything out lately that can best the BL-03?


I thought the Moondrop Chu would obsolete the BL-03, aside from being hardwired.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 1, 2022)

Fat Larry said:


> Looking for a new toy and I can't keep up. What's the current super budget flavour of the month? Still the CCA CRA? Anything out lately that can best the BL-03?


KZ EDA-Balance still my most recommended for under $20 budget iem (oh, change the stock eartip).
EDA-bal with proper eartip, Unlike CRA it have decent cleaner punchy bass (cra have a bit muddy bass), weighty enough vocals (cra have a leaner vocals that fighting for the same spot with muddy bass), and enough sparkle on the treble (can't comment much on this aspect)

ESX is decent but its well, not as balanced and leans on being bassy with slightly recessed vocals and polite treble, but if that is your preferred sound sig.
the new CCA Lyra is supposed to be upgrade of eda-balanced with smoother treble but no one have tried it yet.
---
Moondrop chu is also comes highly recommended for that neutral bright with natural timbre, EDA-bal is more on the fun side of tuning.


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> Looking for a new toy and I can't keep up. What's the current super budget flavour of the month? Still the CCA CRA? Anything out lately that can best the BL-03?


KZ EDX Ultra is pretty amazing. KZ ESX with better treble extension, and cheaper than ESX or CRA+. Still looks a clone of KZ EDX pro, but that's the only downside. For neutral  tuning, CVJ CSA or Tripowin Lea, both on sale at AE for another 4 hours.

CRA+ and ESX are warm U with safer treble. EDA balanced gets a lot of good reviews. TRN has TA1 Max for a little more, I'm annoyed that mine haven't arrived yet, so I can't comment other than to say it has been well received here.

If you're feeling brave the CCA Lyra has just come out, and every other recent single DD from KZ/CCA has been good.

Depending on your definition of budget, there is the new Dioko planar (Crin colab) from 7Hz at $99. Zero feedback so far. Some people complain that his tuning is overrated. But IEMs like Yume Midnight and Fiio FHE seem to be improvements over their base models.


----------



## Fat Larry (Jul 1, 2022)

Carpet said:


> KZ EDX Ultra is pretty amazing. KZ ESX with better treble extension, and cheaper than ESX or CRA+. Still looks a clone of KZ EDX pro, but that's the only downside. For neutral  tuning, CVJ CSA or Tripowin Lea, both on sale at AE for another 4 hours.
> 
> CRA+ and ESX are warm U with safer treble. EDA balanced gets a lot of good reviews. TRN has TA1 Max for a little more, I'm annoyed that mine haven't arrived yet, so I can't comment other than to say it has been well received here.
> 
> ...





r31ya said:


> KZ EDA-Balance still my most recommended for under $20 budget iem (oh, change the stock eartip).
> EDA-bal with proper eartip, Unlike CRA it have decent cleaner punchy bass (cra have a bit muddy bass), weighty enough vocals (cra have a leaner vocals that fighting for the same spot with muddy bass), and enough sparkle on the treble (can't comment much on this aspect)
> 
> ESX is decent but its well, not as balanced and leans on being bassy with slightly recessed vocals and polite treble, but if that is your preferred sound sig.
> ...



Thanks guys, i'll do some digging. I saw the Lyra today while looking on Ali. They'll have to sound pretty amazing as that bling shell isn't for me i don't think.

Already have the Timeless so i'm skipping the Dioko for now and everyone is doing a 14mm planer. Waiting until the dust settles before i go there again.

Will look into the neutral recommendations. Wouldn't mind something balanced with a bit of bass for an all round general purpose headphone that'll be good for podcasts, games and TV that V shapes don't do as well with due to recessed mids.


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> Thanks guys, i'll do some digging. I saw the Lyra today while looking on Ali. They'll have to sound pretty amazing as that bling shell isn't for me i don't think.
> 
> Already have the Timeless so i'm skipping the Dioko for now and everyone is doing a 14mm planer. Waiting until the dust settles before i go there again.
> 
> Will look into the neutral recommendations. Wouldn't mind something balanced with a bit of bass for an all round general purpose headphone that'll be good for podcasts, games and TV that V shapes don't do as well with due to recessed mids.



CVJ Mirror is pretty good for neutral with lifted bass. Often goes on sale. I picked mine up for about $35. Some find the treble slightly hot. I used a copper cable and KBEAR 07 tips. and had no problems.


----------



## Fat Larry

Wow the CRA is silly cheap at the moment. Under $9 shipped. They must have stopped selling.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

crazy generous GIVEAWAY from Tempotec.

This is your chance to win the upcoming V6 DAP...as well as new Serenade X BT DAC-AMP music station!
check this out:
https://www.facebook.com/101003922618734/posts/128769743175485

PS: Tempotec V6 dual AK4493SE DAP will sell for 270$ on Kickstarter in mid July.
Suggested price for october official release=400$ (it can become 350$ too....will not be above 400 for sure)


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> Wow the CRA is silly cheap at the moment. Under $9 shipped. They must have stopped selling.


With the new release of single DD's, I think the CRA may have had it's day. Well more like six months, but it shows how quickly things turn over. Would anyone have guessed the rate of release of planars now, and how cheap they are getting?


----------



## PhonoPhi

H


Fat Larry said:


> Wow the CRA is silly cheap at the moment. Under $9 shipped. They must have stopped selling.


I do hope, it is the laws of mass production more than "out of favour" discounts.
I got my 5 pairs of CRA to give as gifts at under $12, since it is really amazingly resolving IEM for this money.
I do personally like a bit more EDA balanced and ESX (CRA+ is safer tuning hardly worthy twice the price, but can be good at 40-50% premium over CRA, IMHO) and then I am really happy and appreciative to ChiFi and KZ that CRA can be experienced for under $10 - it is fully worthy, in my opinion.


----------



## Fat Larry

After doing some more reading the Lyra sounds like it actually might be a good choice. Will wait for the reviews to come in though... i've been hurt before.


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Fat Larry said:


> Wow the CRA is silly cheap at the moment. Under $9 shipped. They must have stopped selling.


Where? The only sub-$13 Ali sellers are no name shops with 0 feedback.


----------



## Fat Larry

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> Where? The only sub-$13 Ali sellers are no name shops with 0 feedback.



On Ali... sure if you say so. I didn't look too far into it.


----------



## Steve Dave

baskingshark said:


> If $20 is your budget, I would recommend the Astrotec Vesna, there are 2 versions, one is < $20 with a non detachable cable, the other is a bit pricier.
> It is a neutralish IEM, not too bad technicalities, timbre is quite nice.
> 
> As for Tripowin Lea, I found it a bit shouty in the upper mids and the timbre was a bit off for acoustic instruments. But it is quite well built with a detachable cable. Haven't tried CVJ CSA so can't comment on that. Moondrop CHU is an okay set for beginners, but has a non detachable cable and is a bit shouty and fatiguing, and timbre also is a bit thin, so I won't recommend it for classical per se.


I nearly bought the Vesna a while back but have been trying to stay away from captive cables, I always manage to break them a few months out of warranty. 
I'll keep an eye out for the Vesna Evos next time I need a Bullet style pair though, the cable on my Final E2000 has started to get quite stiff so it won't be long.
Thanks.


Tzennn said:


> If you like string instrument maybe you should look for a good 5k peak iem like CRA or Heart Mirror (tape)
> KZ AS12 AS16 could be a really good choice (consider you can wait to buy it with discount). Maybe @Nimweth can help you !





Nimweth said:


> I think you will like the CVJ CSA, it is a largely neutral IEM and unusual in that respect. It does sound good with classical music. The KZ AS12 is also a good choice, it can be found for around $23 on Ali Express. It is clean and bright but has good bass for an all BA model. It also excels with classical.





KipNix said:


> Check out the KZ AS06, 3 BA each side. Lots of detail and wide soundstage.
> They're my "dirty little secret" because they're my daily, with an upgraded cable, and hardly anybody talks about them.
> I use them with progressive rock so they should work well for your classical genre.
> Currently within your budget at $27 CAD.


Have had time to look into those KZ multi BA models you suggest and they seem to be a step up in quality but couldn't find them for sale within my budget, apart from the AS06.
Anyway I've got them in my wish list now so will give them a try in my next round of purchases. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Markoff (Jul 5, 2022)

Can someone recommend me some cable down (not over ear!) cheap IEM (<20USD) which would have same sound (signature?) as Xiaomi Piston 3? It doesn't need to be better, I would rather prefer same sound. I really liked them until they got broken, then bought KZ ZSN and was disapointed, they had too sharp/bright sound for me plus hated cable over air, I can't stand sibilance as well.

edit: added note I really can't stand over ear cable


----------



## brsdrgn

Markoff said:


> Can someone recommend me some cheap IEM (<20USD) which would have same sound (signature?) as Xiaomi Piston 3? It doesn't need to be better, I would rather prefer same. I really liked them until they got broken, then bought KZ ZSN and was disapointed, they had too sharp/bright sound for me plus hated cable over air, I can't stand sibilance as well. Currently using AKG K72 at computer, but wanna something if I go outside, so eventually if nothing with same sound like Piston 3, maybe some IEM with same sound like AKG K72, thank you.


I see you're looking for a dark one. Are you a basshead? If you like piston 3 probably you are. 

Speaking of xiaomi maybe you should consider xiaomi hybrid - 1dd 1 ba. It's hard to find nowadays. Don't mix it with the hybrid pro version which is known with 2dd 1ba. Normal hybrid version is not bright and has really good rumbling bass. 

As an alternative, you can think of nicehck db3. A bit dry sounding but definitely a good alternative. 

Recently, I'm not trying any kz release but I'm hearing about cca nra, kz zex. 

You can also think of kz eda which has three different iems in one package and go with the one you like.


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

Fat Larry said:


> Looking for a new toy and I can't keep up. What's the current super budget flavour of the month? Still the CCA CRA? Anything out lately that can best the BL-03?


I am a big fan of the bl03, and wanted a direct upgrade that I could travel with (meaning not much more expensive).  The Tripowin Mele has been amazing.  Nearly the same sound signature with much less bloomy/bloomy bass.  Perhaps a touch less overall, mids are definitely slightly more recessed, and the highs a bit lower.

It's like the slightly more polite but much clearer sounding younger brother with far better fit.  Bought em for forty USD.


----------



## Carpet

Markoff said:


> Can someone recommend me some cheap IEM (<20USD) which would have same sound (signature?) as Xiaomi Piston 3? It doesn't need to be better, I would rather prefer same. I really liked them until they got broken, then bought KZ ZSN and was disapointed, they had too sharp/bright sound for me plus hated cable over air, I can't stand sibilance as well. Currently using AKG K72 at computer, but wanna something if I go outside, so eventually if nothing with same sound like Piston 3, maybe some IEM with same sound like AKG K72, thank you.


TinHifi T1s is worth a look if you want a warm relaxed IEM with a bit of extra bass. KZ ESX is similar but larger shell and deeper insertion so not as comfortable. KZ EDX Ultra is good if you want a more transparent sound with better treble (well controlled and not harsh). CVJ CSA is excellent if you want a more neutral sound signature with less bass emphasis. KZ EDA has been very well received, but I haven't personally heard it.


----------



## Fat Larry (Jul 4, 2022)

Markoff said:


> Can someone recommend me some cheap IEM (<20USD) which would have same sound (signature?) as Xiaomi Piston 3? It doesn't need to be better, I would rather prefer same. I really liked them until they got broken, then bought KZ ZSN and was disapointed, they had too sharp/bright sound for me plus hated cable over air, I can't stand sibilance as well. Currently using AKG K72 at computer, but wanna something if I go outside, so eventually if nothing with same sound like Piston 3, maybe some IEM with same sound like AKG K72, thank you.



I had the Piston 3's and the Piston pro HD i think they were called. Can't remember the signature of either really but i remember liking the Pro HD's more than the 3's. My 3's aren't available to me right now but i did ask for a similar recommendation when the Pro Hd's died a while back and at the time i was directed to the TRN V90 and CCA C10 neither of which will suit you as you don't like over the ear cables. I'd highly recommend the V90 if you want slamming bass though, holy crap i still remember how hard they hit two years after having heard them last. If you would consider over ear than you have loads to choose from with a bit of research to find a sig you like but as has been said seemly everyone liked the CCA CRA.

Anyway.... for a cable down bass oriented cheap buds that don't suck it's got to be the Sony mh750. But you will need to be diligent to find a real set.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ad-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-161


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> I had the Piston 3's and the Piston pro HD i think they were called. Can't remember the signature of either really but i remember liking the Pro HDs more than the 3s. My 3s aren't available to me right now but i did ask for a similar recommendation when the Pro Hd's died a while back and at the time i was directed to the TRN V90 and CCA C10 neither of which will suit you as you don't like over the ear cables. I'd highly recommend the V90 if you want slamming bass though, holy crap i still remember how hard they hit two years after having heard them last. If you would consider over ear than you have loads to choose from with a bit of research to find a sig you like but as has been said seemly everyone liked the CCA CRA.
> 
> Anyway.... for a cable down bass oriented cheap buds that don't suck it's got to be the Sony mh750. But you will need to be diligent to find a real set.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ad-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-161


CCA C10 goes on sale for about $13 pretty regularly too, Like a slightly warmer KZ ZS10 pro for less than half the money.

Keep an eye on it here if you're interested 

Fiio JD3 would be another option if you want cable down, it's back up to around $20 now but was half that in AE sales. One of the ones that got deleted out of my cart, when my wallet started whimpering. It's been out long enough that there are plenty of reviews.


----------



## Fat Larry (Jul 4, 2022)

I really liked the C10 for a while but after a break and revisiting them i found them too intense, probably because the upper mids were so forward, and let them go.


----------



## inseconds99

Missed that sale on Variations last week. Think I’m finally going to pick one up on the next sale. Any recommendations on where to purchase? Amazon and purchase extended warranty?


----------



## Markoff (Jul 5, 2022)

Fat Larry said:


> I had the Piston 3's and the Piston pro HD i think they were called. Can't remember the signature of either really but i remember liking the Pro HD's more than the 3's. My 3's aren't available to me right now but i did ask for a similar recommendation when the Pro Hd's died a while back and at the time i was directed to the TRN V90 and CCA C10 neither of which will suit you as you don't like over the ear cables. I'd highly recommend the V90 if you want slamming bass though, holy crap i still remember how hard they hit two years after having heard them last. If you would consider over ear than you have loads to choose from with a bit of research to find a sig you like but as has been said seemly everyone liked the CCA CRA.
> 
> Anyway.... for a cable down bass oriented cheap buds that don't suck it's got to be the Sony mh750. But you will need to be diligent to find a real set.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/son...ad-mh750-mh755-mh1c-ex300-etc.900005/page-161


I don't really need strong bass, don't remember bass being extra strong at Piston 3 compared to many years ago at Koss The Plug which has memorable strong bass, prefer clear balanced sound, but without too strong trebles/highs and with no sibilance at all, but not muddy like cheap earbuds.

I can buy Sony MH-750 in brick & mortar shops here for <6EUR, but I don't think the sound will be anywhere close to Piston 3 for such low price especially from pricey Sony.

How about Sony MH-750 (6EUR incl. same day shipping from local shop) vs TANCHJIM TANYA (20EUR incl. shipping, ebay)  vs Moondrop Quarks (12EUR incl. shipping, ebay), which of these would be closest to Piston 3 in sound, not high/sharp trebles, no sibilance, but no muddy overall, I don't really care about bass.


----------



## Fat Larry (Jul 5, 2022)

Markoff said:


> I don't really need strong bass, don't remember bass being extra strong at Piston 3 compared to many years ago at Koss The Plug which has memorable strong bass, prefer clear balanced sound, but without too strong trebles/highs and with no sibilance at all, but not muddy like cheap earbuds.
> 
> I can buy Sony MH-750 in brick & mortar shops here for <6EUR, but I don't think the sound will be anywhere close to Piston 3 for such low price especially from pricey Sony.
> 
> How about Sony MH-750 (8EUR incl. shipping, local shops) vs TANCHJIM TANYA (20EUR incl. shipping, ebay)  vs Moondrop Quarks (12EUR incl. shipping, ebay), which of these would be closest to Piston 3 in sound, not high/sharp trebles, no sibilance, but no muddy overall, I don't really care about bass.



I think you'll find the 750s better than the piston 3. I remember thinking the piston hd pros were much better than the piston 3 and i'm sure the 750s are superior in all regards to the Pro HDs. 

Some people swear the mh755s have less bass but i can't confirm that. 750s are bassy but do everything else pretty well too. I wish i could get my pistons out of storage to compare. Curious now.

If you want clear balanced sound could you find a few extra euros for the Etymotic Er2 (i just got the ER2XR and am really liking them) or Vsonic Gr07 bass edition (which isn't bassy)?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jul 5, 2022)

Markoff said:


> Can someone recommend me some cable down (not over ear!) cheap IEM (<20USD) which would have same sound (signature?) as Xiaomi Piston 3? It doesn't need to be better, I would rather prefer same sound. I really liked them until they got broken, then bought KZ ZSN and was disapointed, they had too sharp/bright sound for me plus hated cable over air, I can't stand sibilance as well.
> 
> edit: added note I really can't stand over ear cable


If you like cable down iem you can't go wrong with Sen**r Dee Tee6 (forbidden article here on head-fi), but really well sounding. Deep firm bass and pleasant mids/highs.
Now on Ali at e. 23.
In alternative you may try the Tanchjim Tanya, harmanish sounding, very pleasant and smooth.
Quarks could not be your cup of tea if you are trebbles sensitive.
Immo.


----------



## KipNix

inseconds99 said:


> Missed that sale on Variations last week. Think I’m finally going to pick one up on the next sale. Any recommendations on where to purchase? Amazon and purchase extended warranty?


inseconds99, I'm seeing it's offered by Shenzhenaudio on their site for $520, as I write this. It shows a 2-year warranty, too. 
Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with Shenzhenaudio or anybody else except my wife and kids.


----------



## Markoff

Lobarkaine said:


> If you like cable down iem you can't go wrong with Sen**r Dee Tee6 (forbidden article here on head-fi), but really well sounding. Deep firm bass and pleasant mids/highs.
> Now on Ali at e. 23.
> In alternative you may try the Tanchjim Tanya, harmanish sounding, very pleasant and smooth.
> Quarks could not be your cup of tea if you are trebbles sensitive.
> Immo.


Why are they forbidden? Anyway strange, can find them on Ali for 25USD through google, but can't find it through Ali search directly. From reviews they seem to have QC issues and reviewers say they have quite strong/harsh trebles with very bright signature.


----------



## BCool

Markoff said:


> Why are they forbidden? Anyway strange, can find them on Ali for 25USD through google, but can't find it through Ali search directly. From reviews they seem to have QC issues and reviewers say they have quite strong/harsh trebles with very bright signature.


Some shenanigans involving a seller on Aliexpress some 5+ years ago IIRC. You probably can't find them easily because they've been discontinued.


----------



## lushmelody

Woud like to know what IEM is the budget technicalities champ rn.... TA1 Max? Very indecisive about what to get for the next Ali special sale


----------



## mikey1964 (Jul 5, 2022)

Dunno if it's been mentioned, but Amazon has Master & Dynamic ME05 for cheap, last I'd heard, ~8 usd. To me, that is cheap for a pair of IEM that used to cost >150usd IIRC. Ordered a pair of brass colored ones and should be getting it on Friday at the latest.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jul 5, 2022)

Markoff said:


> Why are they forbidden? Anyway strange, can find them on Ali for 25USD through google, but can't find it through Ali search directly. From reviews they seem to have QC issues and reviewers say they have quite strong/harsh trebles with very bright signature.


Thank's Bcool that explain the problem.👍

I find It easely on Ali.

About the sound I have It, I am treble sensitive and personally to me, and many others forumers, it is a bargain at the price. Stop.

Firm,deep and puncy bass, not very recessed mids with natural voices, enough detailed, good extended not pearcing or sibilant highs.
Tonally correct.
Maybe a little power ungry.
(I'm earing them now writing with a Sansa Clip Sport and by phone with a dongle)

Onestly two step above the Piston 3 I had, to me the Piston sounded dull.

What are speaking about these reviewers? 🤔

Tanya are more warm and relaxed, maybe them could suite better the your taste.


----------



## Carpet

Only had the TA1 Max for a day, still playing with tips and cables, so far pretty good. Reecho SG-01 OVA, Heart Mirror and CVJ Mirror are pretty solid picks at $50.


----------



## go0gle

mikey1964 said:


> Dunno if it's been mentioned, but Amazon has Master & Dynamic ME05 for cheap, last I'd heard, ~8 usd. To me, that is cheap for a pair of IEM that used to cost >150usd IIRC. Ordered a pair of brass colored ones and should be getting it on Friday at the latest.



You think better than Xiaomi Piston?


----------



## mikey1964

go0gle said:


> You think better than Xiaomi Piston?


Can't say as I don't own a Piston. The ME05 is just 8 USD, so it's worth a shot to me.


----------



## nraymond

mikey1964 said:


> Can't say as I don't own a Piston. The ME05 is just 8 USD, so it's worth a shot to me.


The ME03 and ME01 are also available for $7 and $4, respectively (also from third party sellers on Amazon, shipped free via Prime).


----------



## SiggyFraud (Jul 6, 2022)

nraymond said:


> The ME03 and ME01 are also available for $7 and $4, respectively (also from third party sellers on Amazon, shipped free via Prime).


Can you provide a link to any of these listings? I only found the ME05 for around USD 38.

Nevermind. Managed to find them on Amazon US


----------



## baskingshark

Markoff said:


> Why are they forbidden? Anyway strange, can find them on Ali for 25USD through google, but can't find it through Ali search directly. From reviews they seem to have QC issues and reviewers say they have quite strong/harsh trebles with very bright signature.



Please check out this post by Master Slater on the history behind why some bands are banned for discussion on Headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342




lushmelody said:


> Woud like to know what IEM is the budget technicalities champ rn.... TA1 Max? Very indecisive about what to get for the next Ali special sale



Under $50 USD, 2 of the more technical sets are the HZSound Heart Mirror and the Tanchjim OLA.

The former is neutral bright, small soundstage but very good imaging, instrument separation, clarity and micro-detailing. May be a bit bright for treblesensitive folk though.

The latter is tuned to the HRTF curve, which boosts the 2kHz to 5 kHz regions. However, this curve does not boost a single frequency, but rather, affects a broader range. The OLA is very technical too, cold and sterile, but the elephant in the room in the awful fit. It has too short nozzles and a round shell, most folk need to spend a bit more to secure aftermarket eartips to get a proper fit.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jul 6, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Please check out this post by Master Slater on the history behind why some bands are banned for discussion on Headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/kno...essions-thread.698148/page-1978#post-14135342
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Baskingshark for the detailed explanation and links, very instructive.

I apologize if I've wrothe about a banned product. I don't know the whole story. 😟


----------



## Markoff

So I'm almost dead set on TANCHJIM TANYA, but for same price you can have also Moondrop CHU which have amazing reviews, though it seems like they should be worn over the ear, but it seems it should be possible to wear them also with cable down, so do you think it's possible, comfortable and how are they compared to Tanya in regards to sibilance, harsh trebles and muddy sound (don't care about bass).


----------



## baskingshark (Jul 6, 2022)

Markoff said:


> So I'm almost dead set on TANCHJIM TANYA, but for same price you can have also Moondrop CHU which have amazing reviews, though it seems like they should be worn over the ear, but it seems it should be possible to wear them also with cable down, so do you think it's possible, comfortable and how are they compared to Tanya in regards to sibilance, harsh trebles and muddy sound (don't care about bass).



CHU cannot be worn cable down.

Tanya is the total opposite of CHU. Tanya is very warm and analoguish, thick note weight, not that technical with big bass. Tanya is more muddy. CHU is very thin in note weight, brighter and more fatiguing though more technical. CHU has worse timbre, sounds a bit nasal. CHU is easier to drive.

Both have non detachable cables but Tanya is better designed in ergonomics as it is bullet shape. The CHU cables (which are non detahcable) are tangly and have no chin cinch, sometimes the cable may yank the IEM out of the ears.


----------



## Markoff

baskingshark said:


> CHU cannot be worn cable down.
> 
> Tanya is the total opposite of CHU. Tanya is very warm and analoguish, thick note weight, not that technical with big bass. Tanya is more muddy. CHU is very thin in note weight, brighter and more fatiguing though more technical. CHU has worse timbre, sounds a bit nasal. CHU is easier to drive.
> 
> Both have non detachable cables but Tanya is better designed in ergonomics as it is bullet shape. The CHU cables (which are non detahcable) are tangly and have no chin cinch, sometimes the cable may yank the IEM out of the ears.


Thanks, ordered Tanya, will see how muddy they are compareds to Pistons 3 and KZ ZSN.


----------



## baskingshark

Markoff said:


> Thanks, ordered Tanya, will see how muddy they are compareds to Pistons 3 and KZ ZSN.



Tanya needs amplification to sound better. It is very meh from a weak source, so best to have a sufficient source on hand first.


----------



## r31ya

Markoff said:


> So I'm almost dead set on TANCHJIM TANYA, but for same price you can have also Moondrop CHU which have amazing reviews, though it seems like they should be worn over the ear, but it seems it should be possible to wear them also with cable down, so do you think it's possible, comfortable and how are they compared to Tanya in regards to sibilance, harsh trebles and muddy sound (don't care about bass).


if your library filled with Rock music, Tanya will be great for you.
it have great musical yet chunky notes. male vocal sounds good in it.
but if you hunt for clarity... well Chu is better (at cost of lean note weight)


----------



## KipNix

I pulled the tr!gger for the Master Dynamic ME05. Thanks for the tip, mikey1964. You really can't go wrong for that price. 

Experts, how come we don't see flat cables on IEMs anymore? Tangles? Breaks? Twists too much?


----------



## rayliam80

KipNix said:


> I pulled the tr!gger for the Master Dynamic ME05. Thanks for the tip, mikey1964. You really can't go wrong for that price.
> 
> Experts, how come we don't see flat cables on IEMs anymore? Tangles? Breaks? Twists too much?



I could be wrong but I think braided cables deal with microphonics better and tend to be less prone to memory.


----------



## bixby

KipNix said:


> I pulled the tr!gger for the Master Dynamic ME05. Thanks for the tip, mikey1964. You really can't go wrong for that price.
> 
> Experts, how come we don't see flat cables on IEMs anymore? Tangles? Breaks? Twists too much?


Because they suck!  Seriously, they do, since they only flex in two directions unlike a round cable that can flex in many directions.  One of the worst offenders was the cheap basshead darling Sony MH-1, pure crap cable that made dressing the wire to be unobtrusive nearly impossible.



rayliam80 said:


> I could be wrong but I think braided cables deal with microphonics better and tend to be less prone to memory.


Not so much.  My Moondrop Aria cables are braided and have rather severe microphonics when on the go, unless you use the neck cinch.  I think it has way more to do with the cable sheath material, in my experience.


----------



## r31ya (Jul 6, 2022)

bixby said:


> Because they suck!  Seriously, they do, since they only flex in two directions unlike a round cable that can flex in many directions.  One of the worst offenders was the cheap basshead darling Sony MH-1, pure crap cable that made dressing the wire to be unobtrusive nearly impossible.
> 
> 
> Not so much.  My Moondrop Aria cables are braided and have rather severe microphonics when on the go, unless you use the neck cinch.  I think it has way more to do with the cable sheath material, in my experience.


OG aria braided cable is a cloth braid, easily tangles
and its not as soft/pliant as i would like it, after some storage time it harden in a bad way


----------



## earmonger

@Markoff 
It's worth giving the Sony MH750 or MH755 a try. I have Pistons, and the Sonys are just much better.

Are your brick-and-mortar shops reputable? There are a LOT of counterfeit Sonys out there.  If you can find real ones for 6EUR -- pop open a bud (they're not glued) and look for separate solder dots next to each wire connection (there are photos on Head-Fi in Sony threads) -- you've got very good value.


----------



## HAMS

KipNix said:


> I pulled the tr!gger for the Master Dynamic ME05. Thanks for the tip, mikey1964. You really can't go wrong for that price.
> 
> Experts, how come we don't see flat cables on IEMs anymore? Tangles? Breaks? Twists too much?


It is better than plain round cable, less tangle, more durable, a bit stiffer but that also depends on materials. The reason why it is not popular anymore is probably because braided cables are looks way more fancy.


----------



## Carpet

HAMS said:


> It is better than plain round cable, less tangle, more durable, a bit stiffer but that also depends on materials. The reason why it is not popular anymore is probably because braided cables are looks way more fancy.


KZ/CCA budget IEMs now come with flat cables that are way better than the 4 core braided ones they used to include (from the "Tangles'R'Us" OEM manufacturer I believe). Their older IEMs also seem to be shipping with the newer cables too. I bought another CCA C10 on sale in April, and it came with the new flat cable in pink copper. Funnily enough that was what I was considering buying for it anyway!


----------



## r31ya

the dreaded brown cable.
the current cable is pretty decent, at least it didn't urge me to replace it right away.

now, if they figure out how to make good tips...
starline is pretty well loved here but i dislike it because on how it feels on my ear


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> the dreaded brown cable.
> the current cable is pretty decent, at least it didn't urge me to replace it right away.
> 
> now, if they figure out how to make good tips...
> starline is pretty well loved here but i dislike it because on how it feels on my ear


Starlines are okay. You don't miss them, when you cut them up to make O-rings (to space out tips on BLON-03).


----------



## Captainbeefturd

TheVortex said:


> Cheers for sharing and I still use the V1-A and like it but I am only going to grab this when it's actually from stores and not a kickstarter.


Any news on what amp it'll be running? That's a fair wack of power at this price


----------



## TheVortex

Captainbeefturd said:


> Any news on what amp it'll be running? That's a fair wack of power at this price



This is all I can find out - 2*AK4493SEQ+2*OPA1612+4*OPA1688


----------



## Captainbeefturd

TheVortex said:


> This is all I can find out - 2*AK4493SEQ+2*OPA1612+4*OPA1688


I'm no expert on op amps but a quick Google and it's not a cheap one so 👍


----------



## TheVortex

Captainbeefturd said:


> I'm no expert on op amps but a quick Google and it's not a cheap one so 👍


I do hope to get this when it hits AliExpress in September but only if the feedback of it is good.


----------



## Captainbeefturd

Tempted to take that gamble. Tempotec are one of the more reliable brands🤞


----------



## TheVortex

Captainbeefturd said:


> Tempted to take that gamble. Tempotec are one of the more reliable brands🤞


Indeed but I am a patient man and waiting to see if it is a turd or great haha


----------



## Vidgamer

mikey1964 said:


> Dunno if it's been mentioned, but Amazon has Master & Dynamic ME05 for cheap, last I'd heard, ~8 usd. To me, that is cheap for a pair of IEM that used to cost >150usd IIRC. Ordered a pair of brass colored ones and should be getting it on Friday at the latest.


Thanks for this!  I ordered both the ME03 and ME05, as well as Moondrop Quarks, in a search for some bang-for-the-buck IEMs, after recently ruining my last set of IEMs.

Initial impressions are that the quarks have a bit of an upper-mid peak and are weak on bass, but are detailed enough.  The 05 has comparatively stronger bass, but I don't feel like it's overly bass-heavy like so many things are.  (Bass is not excessive at all in rock music, but strong with EDM.)  Treble doesn't seem strong with either of these- or maybe just normal and not exaggerated.  After a few songs on each, I can say that the 05 is much easier to listen to.  I think it's a bit peaky in the upper midrange, but doesn't seem as much as the Quarks.

I can see where people may not feel like the Master & Dynamic ME05's are not "audiophile" enough, but they seem pretty good to me, with deep bass, plenty of detail, and not harsh.

All listening on an iPhone with an Alpha and Omega lightning adapter.  The Quarks required more power for the same volume.

I tried searching for reviews, but didn't find much information on the ME03 or ME05.  I will be curious to hear others' opinions.


----------



## mikey1964

Damn, looks like everyone else who's ordered the ME05 has gotten theirs, except me! Mine's is stuck in the US still, and if I've not received mine by Saturday, I should cancel mine.


----------



## Markoff (Jul 18, 2022)

Markoff said:


> Thanks, ordered Tanya, will see how muddy they are compareds to Pistons 3 and KZ ZSN.


So Tanya arrived from Shenzhenaudio after 12 days through Ali (combined delivery), very pleasant surprise and good successor to Xiaomi Pistons 3 - quite bassy sound compared to AKG K72 I use daily, maybe also a bit less clear, but at least not hollow metallic sound as KZ ZSN, absolutely no sharp trebles/highs, zero sibilance/hiss, so I'm satisfied, good choice, though maybe too much bass and cable doesn't seem very durable and could be a bit longer. Was supposed to be in plane right now heading to vacation with ZSN, but effin airline cancelled my flight, so have another one booked tomorrow now already with Tanya.


----------



## Waqar

Hi, can you guys please advice me some good ones up to 300$?

I have been away for a few years from here, so Reading up would be hardnon all the info here.

I prefer non fatiguing ones, and those WHO sound natural, and musical and i can listen to for hours?is this to much to ask?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheVortex

Waqar said:


> Hi, can you guys please advice me some good ones up to 300$?
> 
> I have been away for a few years from here, so Reading up would be hardnon all the info here.
> 
> ...



I would go for the Mangird Tea 2 at that budget.


----------



## Waqar

TheVortex said:


> I would go for the Mangird Tea 2 at that budget.


Thank you for the tip. Ill check then out.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Waqar said:


> Hi, can you guys please advice me some good ones up to 300$?
> 
> I have been away for a few years from here, so Reading up would be hardnon all the info here.
> 
> ...


Penon Serial 100% Yanyin Canon would also be a good rec


----------



## Carpet

Waqar said:


> Hi, can you guys please advice me some good ones up to 300$?
> 
> I have been away for a few years from here, so Reading up would be hardnon all the info here.
> 
> ...


Audiosense AQ4, TRI I3 Pro , Thieaudio Elixir and Tinhifi P1 Max are all worth looking at if you like slightly warm, relaxed tunings. They are all around $200. 

Okay I confess, the I3 Pro is more than slightly warm, but it's a really fun listen.

Even less for the TRI Starsea $130, which is more neutral, non-fatiguing, transparent and detailed. Tipsy TTTROMSO (Pinestone sea) is  $90, really warm and bassy, one of the most engaging IEMs I've heard in that price range.

Everything I've mentioned has good soundstage and imaging (for it's price), is relaxed in the treble and has heavier note weight and pleasing natural tone. Those are kind of my preferences if you hadn't guessed. Thin and bright tunings have their fans, but I'm not among them. I can't comment on anything in the $300 price range as that's slightly out of my budget. As always YMMV.


----------



## baskingshark

Waqar said:


> Hi, can you guys please advice me some good ones up to 300$?
> 
> I have been away for a few years from here, so Reading up would be hardnon all the info here.
> 
> ...



Sony XBA N3, KBEAR Aurora, Final Audio E4000, Final Audio E5000. All are darkish sets, quite natural timbre, not too technical though.


----------



## Waqar

TheDeafMonk said:


> Penon Serial 100% Yanyin Canon would also be a good rec


Super thanks for the rec. These look interesting.


----------



## Waqar

Carpet said:


> Audiosense AQ4, TRI I3 Pro , Thieaudio Elixir and Tinhifi P1 Max are all worth looking at if you like slightly warm, relaxed tunings. They are all around $200.
> 
> Okay I confess, the I3 Pro is more than slightly warm, but it's a really fun listen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed rec. I feel like you and me have the same taste. I am going to give these a look.


----------



## Waqar

baskingshark said:


> Sony XBA N3, KBEAR Aurora, Final Audio E4000, Final Audio E5000. All are darkish sets, quite natural timbre, not too technical though.


Thanks in going to look into these


----------



## pushyo2khun (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi all, I'm looking for a cheap "bright-neutral"/"clean"/"clarity-focused" IEM just to expand my palate, so to speak. Note the quotation marks, which is because I have never had a set like those labels so I have no idea what it'll sound like. Bonus if it's particularly good for vocals, as I'm still trying to figure out whether I like warmer vocals or the opposite.

From my cursory search here are my list:

1. HzSound HeartMirror
_The legend of budget technicalities, but will take some time to ship from China._

2. Tanchjim Ola
_Some claim it's the king of vocals in its price point, but bass roll-off is a concern shared by many, even for a neutral set._

3. Moondrop SSR
_? (No impressions)_

4. Moondrop SSP
_A bassier SSR but I don't know if it's what I'm looking for._

5. Tripowin Lea
_? (No impressions)_

Which one is the best representation of the described tuning? Are there any other better options?

Thanks.


----------



## freelancr

pushyo2khun said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a cheap "bright-neutral"/"clean"/"clarity-focused" IEM just to expand my palate, so to speak. Note the quotation marks, which is because I have never had a set like those labels so I have no idea what it'll sound like. Bonus if it's particularly good for vocals, as I'm still trying to figure out whether I like warmer vocals or the opposite.
> 
> From my cursory search here are my list:
> 
> ...


*HzSound HeartMirror* all day every day. All others are hugely inferior, imho.
Or the *REECHO SG-01 OVA* which isn't bright neutral but very clean. I highly recommend it.


----------



## brsdrgn

pushyo2khun said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a cheap "bright-neutral"/"clean"/"clarity-focused" IEM just to expand my palate, so to speak. Note the quotation marks, which is because I have never had a set like those labels so I have no idea what it'll sound like. Bonus if it's particularly good for vocals, as I'm still trying to figure out whether I like warmer vocals or the opposite.
> 
> From my cursory search here are my list:
> 
> ...


Before I read your list, Hearr Mirror was in my mind right away. You got it there also. Definitely would fit your description. You need amping to get the real potential of it. So keep that in mind as well.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

$20 Throw a Oxogen filter and enjoy. 

If. You like the IKKO Obsidian OH10 and bass not too dark not too forward and more fun than neutral here you go. 

OKCSC A800 in-Ear Earbuds 10mm Dynamic Drive Deep HiFi Bass Earphone DIY Detachable Wireless Metal Earplug MMCX Hybrid Earbuds No Cable https://a.co/d/buosWl7


----------



## baskingshark

pushyo2khun said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a cheap "bright-neutral"/"clean"/"clarity-focused" IEM just to expand my palate, so to speak. Note the quotation marks, which is because I have never had a set like those labels so I have no idea what it'll sound like. Bonus if it's particularly good for vocals, as I'm still trying to figure out whether I like warmer vocals or the opposite.
> 
> From my cursory search here are my list:
> 
> ...



What is your budget?

For a sub $100 neutral bright IEM, I would recommend:
*DUNU TITAN S *or the *HZSound Heart Mirror.*

The former is more expensive, but it has slightly better timbre and more bass quantity. Technicalities are similar between the 2, except Heart Mirror has a smaller soundstage and is slightly harder to drive.


As for your other considerations:
*Moondrop SSR* is very shouty at the 3 kHz regions, especially at louder volumes (Fletcher Munson curve). Also has bad isolation and is hard to drive. You can get better sets for the same price nowadays.

*Tanchjim OLA* is very technical, but the timbre is off and it has a very iffy fit due to too short nozzles and an overly round shell. Most people need aftermarket eartips to secure the fit, this adds to cost. Bad fit = discomfort and a skewed sound signature.

*Tripowin Lea* is quite okay for 20 bucks, jack of all trades, a bit shouty and timbre is off. I think it is a good beginner IEM, but if you just pay a bit more eg 10 - 15 bucks, you can get the Heart Mirror.


----------



## minhnq (Jul 21, 2022)

I have never used any expensive headphones before. Currently I want to buy a headset to use for the rest of my life.
I'm deciding between Fiio FD3 pro and Moondrop Kato, because it's in the same price range. Which product should I choose now?
I have read many articles online but the more I read, the more difficult it is to choose. Everyone please help me choose.
I thank you all <3
--
(I usually use headphones when working. And the music genres are turned on randomly, not fixed.)


----------



## redguardsoldier

minhnq said:


> I have never used any expensive headphones before. Currently I want to buy a headset to use for the rest of my life.
> I'm deciding between Fiio FD3 pro and Moondrop Kato, because it's in the same price range. Which product should I choose now?
> I have read many articles online but the more I read, the more difficult it is to choose. Everyone please help me choose.
> I thank you all <3
> ...


I would think FiiO FD3 as Moondrop Aria level, not Kato  

I'm listening to Kato right now, loves it much more than the Aria, which I enjoy more than FD5


----------



## minhnq

redguardsoldier said:


> I would think FiiO FD3 as Moondrop Aria level, not Kato
> 
> I'm listening to Kato right now, loves it much more than the Aria, which I enjoy more than FD5


tks for recommend! But I'm still hesitant about the bass of Moondrop Kato..


----------



## Kumonomukou

minhnq said:


> I have never used any expensive headphones before. Currently I want to buy a headset to use for the rest of my life.
> I'm deciding between Fiio FD3 pro and Moondrop Kato, because it's in the same price range. Which product should I choose now?
> I have read many articles online but the more I read, the more difficult it is to choose. Everyone please help me choose.
> I thank you all <3
> ...


My vote is leaning towards Kato (Matte Edition) between the two, if no significant price gap. Obviously depends on your targeted signature for this purchase. Just like Ibasso IT01 to IT00, Moondrop inherented similar signatures ever since Kanas Pro, KXXS, and now Kato. Some differences, but the direction of sound haven't changed much. 

Fiio is Solid like always. Moondrop holds value well and is now more fluid on the market.


----------



## Carpet

minhnq said:


> I have never used any expensive headphones before. Currently I want to buy a headset to use for the rest of my life.
> I'm deciding between Fiio FD3 pro and Moondrop Kato, because it's in the same price range. Which product should I choose now?
> I have read many articles online but the more I read, the more difficult it is to choose. Everyone please help me choose.
> I thank you all <3
> ...


There are a lot of planars for the price of the Kato. TinHifi P1 Max is more relaxed in the treble and has a warmer tone that suites longer listenning. 7Hz Dioko is under $100. Hooke X and Timeless are a bit over $200 but both good choices. S12 is well priced and good reviews but more aggressive. You do need to factor in a better source than a phone to get the most out of them, but on price to performance they are all fantastic. Even Tin P1 plus is on sale now (but probably not as good an option as newer models). I've got I3 Pro and P1 Max, very impressed with both. Those two lean more to warm and musical rather than analytical, so "best" is very much a mater of personal preference. Certainly check out planar options if you're looking for a well performing set.


----------



## Kumonomukou (Jul 22, 2022)

pushyo2khun said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for a cheap "bright-neutral"/"clean"/"clarity-focused" IEM just to expand my palate, so to speak. Note the quotation marks, which is because I have never had a set like those labels so I have no idea what it'll sound like. Bonus if it's particularly good for vocals, as I'm still trying to figure out whether I like warmer vocals or the opposite.
> 
> From my cursory search here are my list:
> 
> ...



Ola? Because that's the one I don't have Lol. Seriously though my first thought when I saw the list ' peak, peak, peak. ' I like the built of all these, I don't find them as comfort clarity. I have tendency grabbing stuff like Galaxy buds pro or Soundcore X2 over these.

I feel like more often than not, V-shaped hybrid gives out pretty good sense of Clarity. Products similar to KZ Zs7, BA10 could work well.

Also a safe pick could be Etymotic 2, 3, 4 series! If you don't have comfort issue with these. I got pretty good clarity sensation when going deep insertion with old Er4! I think they're now often on sale especially with that Adorama E-mail related promotion link (They're floating around this site). I'm pretty sure Er3 was like $59 just couple days ago. I haven't personally tried Er3 though, assumption was based on Er4-p for that matter.

*There you go:

https://www.adorama.com/etyer3se.html?emailprice=t
https://www.adorama.com/etyer3xr.html?emailprice=t


----------



## Fat Larry

Kumonomukou said:


> Ola? Because that's the one I don't have Lol. Seriously though my first thought when I saw the list ' peak, peak, peak. ' I like the built of all these, I don't find them as comfort clarity. I have tendency grabbing stuff like Galaxy buds pro or Soundcore X2 over these.
> 
> I feel like more often than not, V-shaped hybrid gives out pretty good sense of Clarity. Products similar to KZ Zs7, BA10 could work well.
> 
> ...


Wow that's cheap. I just bought the er2.. Maybe a er4 might be worth trying but an er3 probably isn't needed it's it?


----------



## minhnq

Carpet said:


> There are a lot of planars for the price of the Kato. TinHifi P1 Max is more relaxed in the treble and has a warmer tone that suites longer listenning. 7Hz Dioko is under $100. Hooke X and Timeless are a bit over $200 but both good choices. S12 is well priced and good reviews but more aggressive. You do need to factor in a better source than a phone to get the most out of them, but on price to performance they are all fantastic. Even Tin P1 plus is on sale now (but probably not as good an option as newer models). I've got I3 Pro and P1 Max, very impressed with both. Those two lean more to warm and musical rather than analytical, so "best" is very much a mater of personal preference. Certainly check out planar options if you're looking for a well performing set.


thanks for your comments. I'll go to the store and listen to it.
Also, I just received the CCA Lyra, I hate the treble it presents. It sounds extremely shrill and gives me a headache. so i thought how would the planars present the treble,..


----------



## Carpet

minhnq said:


> thanks for your comments. I'll go to the store and listen to it.
> Also, I just received the CCA Lyra, I hate the treble it presents. It sounds extremely shrill and gives me a headache. so i thought how would the planars present the treble,..


Like everything, they are all different and not many people have ALL of them to compare. So you have to try and piece it together from a variety of reviews. If you don't like harsh treble the TRI brand have non-aggressive treble. At least the Meteor, Starsea and I3 Pro (I haven't heard Starlight or Starshine). Treble-Heads decry them as lacking treble, if you aren't a treble-head, that's a good sign! They also have a new HBB collaboration IEM due out, which has a promising FR graph.


----------



## eridenti

baskingshark said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> For a sub $100 neutral bright IEM, I would recommend:
> *DUNU TITAN S *or the *HZSound Heart Mirror.*
> ...


How about the Tangzu Shimin Li compared to those options?


----------



## baskingshark

eridenti said:


> How about the Tangzu Shimin Li compared to those options?



Honestly, Shimin Li is a bit meh IMHO.

The packaging and build is excellent, technicalities are decent, but there are tonal flaws - early upper treble roll off and a shouty upper midrange. The midbass is a bit one-noted and undefined too. It is okay for 30 bucks, but I don't think it competes against higher priced single DDs. Even their predecessor, the Yuan Li, is much better (but more expensive too).


----------



## rayliam80

My HZ Heart Mirror finally arrived yesterday and just got around to plugging them in. I'm using the NiceHCK purple furukawa 2.5mm balanced cable I also ordered with it ($18 with coupon). I'm in the middle of the tip rolling but it's shaping up to be very good. Azla Sednaearfit Short (regular - black with blue core) sound the best so far to me. These fit my ears like a glove. So neutral, clean and very fast bass. It might be the best IEM I've heard under $50 (minus cable and eartips) just for its technicalities and instrument separation. 

And I also got an Letshuoer S12 as well a few days ago...I haven't mentioned or posted about it yet in other threads...

....I should have gotten the HZ Heart Mirror a long time ago!


----------



## Carpet

rayliam80 said:


> My HZ Heart Mirror finally arrived yesterday and just got around to plugging them in. I'm using the NiceHCK purple furukawa 2.5mm balanced cable I also ordered with it ($18 with coupon). I'm in the middle of the tip rolling but it's shaping up to be very good. Azla Sednaearfit Short (regular - black with blue core) sound the best so far to me. These fit my ears like a glove. So neutral, clean and very fast bass. It might be the best IEM I've heard under $50 (minus cable and eartips) just for its technicalities and instrument separation.
> 
> And I also got an Letshuoer S12 as well a few days ago...I haven't mentioned or posted about it yet in other threads...
> 
> ....I should have gotten the HZ Heart Mirror a long time ago!


So you were one of the people who cleared out all the 2.5mm balanced cables before I got there! All they had were 3.5mm and 4.4mm left. I ordered an mmx and a 2 pin in 3.5mm. It was a pretty good deal, how is the cable?


----------



## tcheli (Jul 23, 2022)

Hello,
I bought a FiiO btr5 which goes well with my wired momentum. I am delighted with the evolution compared to the direct connection to the gsm or the computer.
Now I would like to acquire an intra for traveling that would be ok with my FiiO to listen to classical (mainly instrumental piano and guitar), rock and pop. And with decent passive isolation.
Would you have any models to recommend to me for a maximum budget of 400€ ( but cheaper is good too 😉). Because I don't know anything about it.
Thanks


----------



## Carpet

tcheli said:


> Hello,
> I bought a FiiO btr5 which goes well with my wired momentum. I am delighted with the evolution compared to the direct connection to the gsm or the computer.
> Now I would like to acquire an intra for traveling that would be ok with my FiiO to listen to classical (mainly instrumental piano and guitar), rock and pop. And with decent passive isolation.
> Would you have any models to recommend to me for a maximum budget of 400€ ( but cheaper is good too 😉). Because I don't know anything about it.
> Thanks


Not sure what you mean by an intra. Are you after an IEM (in ear monitor)? Classical and instrumental would sound best on a neutrally tuned IEM. Pop and Rock you would be better with a "U" or "V" shaped signature. For $400 you could easily buy one of each. There is a insanely large number of options to choose from.

My suggestions would be:

ECCI YST-02 for a balanced signature with good details, that will sound good for vocals, instrumentals and classical at $75 (or TRI Starsea at $129)
Tipsy TTROMSO for a warm and engaging "V" shaped signature that will suit rock and some pop for $89 (or Audiosense AQ4 at $179)
None of these have harsh treble, if you want suggestions for IEMs with more prominent treble, you'll have to ask someone else.


You could also consider a planar within your budget, there are good options from $99 to $240. I'd limit planar choice to: TinHifi P1 Max, Letshoer S12, 7Hz Dioko, 7Hz Timeless  or Raptgo Hooke X. It depends on what type of tuning you prefer (and how much you want to spend).

Watch youtube reviews and search for reviews on Hifi forums (here is good). It's far better to be warned that an IEM isn't what you want, rather than buying it and being disappointed. Just be aware that everyone's tastes are  different.


----------



## tcheli

Carpet said:


> Not sure what you mean by an intra. Are you after an IEM (in ear monitor)? Classical and instrumental would sound best on a neutrally tuned IEM. Pop and Rock you would be better with a "U" or "V" shaped signature. For $400 you could easily buy one of each. There is a insanely large number of options to choose from.
> 
> My suggestions would be:
> 
> ...


Thank you Carpet for your feedback. I will read the tests about these IEMs. But I'm wondering if I'm actually going to spend my time switching headphones depending on what music I'm listening to when I'm on the move? I think I would prefer a slightly more versatile single earbud. But maybe that's a bad idea? Or, I seem to have read that some headphones have filters to change the tone? Is it a good solution?
I do not know planar IEMs. Are they more versatile?
Thanks


----------



## Carpet

tcheli said:


> Thank you Carpet for your feedback. I will read the tests about these IEMs. But I'm wondering if I'm actually going to spend my time switching headphones depending on what music I'm listening to when I'm on the move? I think I would prefer a slightly more versatile single earbud. But maybe that's a bad idea? Or, I seem to have read that some headphones have filters to change the tone? Is it a good solution?
> I do not know planar IEMs. Are they more versatile?
> Thanks


Planar IEMs use a slightly different arrangement to a dynamic driver. There is a flat diaphragm with a flat coil on it's surface between two sets of magnets. This gives a much faster response than a cone or dome diaphragm attached to a centrally mounted coil. End result is, they are more accurate and handle complex music better. They also tend to require a bit more power to drive, although the newer ones are improving. Your BTR5 would handle them easily, you also have the option of using the balanced output for more power if you need it. Like all IEMs they are a mixed bunch, biggest difference will be in tuning, they all have great soundstage, imaging and details. As always, the devil is in the details, as to which ones people prefer.


----------



## tcheli

Carpet said:


> Planar IEMs use a slightly different arrangement to a dynamic driver. There is a flat diaphragm with a flat coil on it's surface between two sets of magnets. This gives a much faster response than a cone or dome diaphragm attached to a centrally mounted coil. End result is, they are more accurate and handle complex music better. They also tend to require a bit more power to drive, although the newer ones are improving. Your BTR5 would handle them easily, you also have the option of using the balanced output for more power if you need it. Like all IEMs they are a mixed bunch, biggest difference will be in tuning, they all have great soundstage, imaging and details. As always, the devil is in the details, as to which ones people prefer.


Thank you very much. It's very clear now 👍


----------



## JEHL

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B7DS1QHZ/

I find Harman somewhat bright for my taste.

But I hate that Crinacle verified 180Hz crossover is a major selling point. Wish I could take actually functioning crossovers for granted. But no we usually have to take a gamble instead.


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0B7DS1QHZ/
> 
> I find Harman somewhat bright for my taste.
> 
> But I hate that Crinacle verified 180Hz crossover is a major selling point. Wish I could take actually functioning crossovers for granted. But no we usually have to take a gamble instead.


A lot of people have problems with peaks around 5kHz. I much prefer a slight scoop at 4 to 6kHz, over a peak that makes the IEM fatiguing to listen to. Much the same with large and abrupt pina gain, just don't!

After the KZ episode, I suspect reviewers are going over collaborations with a fine tooth comb before release.


----------



## JEHL

Carpet said:


> A lot of people have problems with peaks around 5kHz. I much prefer a slight scoop at 4 to 6kHz, over a peak that makes the IEM fatiguing to listen to. Much the same with large and abrupt pina gain, just don't!
> 
> After the KZ episode, I suspect reviewers are going over collaborations with a fine tooth comb before release.



I more or less accept that what you see at 5kHz is a limitation of the driver. I suspect that the driver is breaking up there and therefore ringing. Which is bad for dynamic range. Specially if you listen to classical regularly. 

So it could probably use a dedicated tweeter, probably a BA, to prevent this. But it'd cost way more than $50 at that point I assume.


----------



## rayliam80

Carpet said:


> So you were one of the people who cleared out all the 2.5mm balanced cables before I got there! All they had were 3.5mm and 4.4mm left. I ordered an mmx and a 2 pin in 3.5mm. It was a pretty good deal, how is the cable?



Ha! Yeah, I ordered just two of them, 2.5mm balanced in MMXC and 2 Pin. The cable is well-made, nicer than any of the Nicehck C24 cables and C16 (I think) cables I've tried in the past. The color of the cable is much better in-person than the pictures on Ali. It's a nice glossy grape tone. The 2 Pin cable though, I'm not sure if the pins are thicker/longer but they make a very, very tight connection. I'm a bit nervous with how much force I'm using to remove the cables from the shells, swapping back and forth between the S12 and the Heart Mirror. I may do one more swap and that will be it. Sound-wise, I'm comparing it to the Tripowin Zoe (updated Zonie) 2.5mm cable I also just recently received. What I'm hearing is the Purple cable is a slightly more resolving, with slightly better instrument separation. But it's rather close in direct comparison, IMO. I'll probably keep the purple on the S12 and continue cable-rolling with the Heart Mirror.


----------



## unifutomaki

So, I’ve been away from this rabbit hole for some months (focusing on collecting artists’ merch, moving out of my parents’ home). What budget IEMs are we enjoying lately? Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## JEHL

unifutomaki said:


> So, I’ve been away from this rabbit hole for some months (focusing on collecting artists’ merch, moving out of my parents’ home). What budget IEMs are we enjoying lately? Hope everyone is doing well


Well I'm still holding onto BL-03 with AZLA Sednaearfit L. Which I wonder if it's more of an old faithful at this point. 

Personally wouldn't recommend it anymore... But I already have an IEM. 

Out of mostly curiosity. What would be current recommendations within $50? I already had to glue the housing back together once.


----------



## brsdrgn (Jul 25, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> So, I’ve been away from this rabbit hole for some months (focusing on collecting artists’ merch, moving out of my parents’ home). What budget IEMs are we enjoying lately? Hope everyone is doing well


Well, there are too many... We have plenty of collaborations, collaborations everywhere with famous reviewers.

Starting from the sub 20$ segment, I read positive comments about CCA CRA a lot. Moondrop released Chu so they're selling like crazy. Considering the tips they included in the package already cost some amount, seems like a good deal.

KZ released many many single budget priced DDs after the chaos playing it safe and looks like coming back with the multiple BA implementation again so people are holding their horses.

When it comes to sub 50$ Reecho Sg-01 Ova is getting lots of praises. I have sg-01 first version and I already liked what I hear so I see they improved it with the new version.

We have a strong fight going on around 70$ level. Dunu Titan S, Moondrop Aria... Single DDs with a good ability of technicalities. Aria is on the warmer side meanwhile Titan s is more neutral and slightly better with ultra high end that's what I remember from the reviews. I would also like to mention Sg-03 from Reecho giving a good amount quality bass without giving up on the details. I'm listening really long sessions and I like what I hear even though I'm not a basshead person.

There's Tripowin Olina with almost the same tuning comparing to Tanchjim Oxygen but ofc not in the same league.

We have planar wars. Chi-Fi is pumping planars now. After 7Hz timeless, there's a Dioko released from 7Hz sister company Salnote a collaboration with Crinacle targeting 99$. Some says better some says nah. They had an issue with the units being sent with wrong filter therefore sounding different so the additional packages were sent to the users to change the filters so everyone was a modder suddenly. I'm waiting for more reviews before selling my Timeless and but Dioko but I really don't know if they made a better job with a 99$ IEM than 200$.

These are my observations.


----------



## JEHL

I wonder if the Dioko is at least unique enough in that it's priced far lower than competition.

YouTube comment appear to have a LOT of resistance about the idea of 7Hz cannibalizing a predecessor in an attempt to stay ahead of competition.

I'd just like to believe that they'd rather not take any chances at letting them catch up.

... Also I believe Crinacle mentioned the Timeless is single magnet set while the Dioko is double magnet set. I have absolutely no clue if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## baskingshark

unifutomaki said:


> So, I’ve been away from this rabbit hole for some months (focusing on collecting artists’ merch, moving out of my parents’ home). What budget IEMs are we enjoying lately? Hope everyone is doing well



Your wallet has done well these past few months by avoiding Headfi.

Why oh why did you come back??! Now the kidney has to be sold to finance a next IEM!


----------



## Carpet (Jul 26, 2022)

Cat's Ear Meow arrived today. So here are out of the box impressions.






Cable doesn't need replacing immediately. Mine ended up getting a ivipQ 8 core SPC off my BL-03, to test the connector was in fact TFZ (it is). Tips are okay, but it sounded better with KBEAR 07s. Out of the box it's warm, musical and non-fatiguing. Good stage. Strings and woodwinds are great. Piano also benefits from the heavier note weight. Shells are about the same weight as Aria and very slightly larger. The silver shells are fingerprint magnets and the cat motif is quite discretely done. They look premium, are comfortable and stay in place with a longer stem and no wings. All in all, nice for non-critical listening. Treble-heads look elsewhere as they don't have sparkle on top. Mids aren't too recessed, both male and female vocals sound good. It's not bass head material either but they have good sub-bass extension and good impact where required. I don't have the SG-01 OVA which would be their main competitor at $55. Aria and TTROMSO sound better for warm tunings, but those are more expensive and these aren't burnt in yet. As always YMMV.


----------



## Barusu Lamperouge

baskingshark said:


> Your wallet has done well these past few months by avoiding Headfi.
> 
> Why oh why did you come back??! Now the kidney has to be sold to finance a next IEM!


Honestly, I so relate to this quote... It was all hunky dory for me these few months. But now, I'm already suckered and tempted to get Shanling UA3, Dunu Titan and a bunch of KZ/CCAs. Had last purchased CRA and was on a 70 odd day hiatus 😅😅


----------



## gadgetgod

Been spending some time with the BQEYZ Topaz. It's a wonderful sounding set with tight bass and a clean presentation. It pairs amazingly well with the Questyle M15. Just some Monday night blues <3 IMO has better note weight than the similarly priced Aria, but Aria has a tad bit better definition(Although I find the Aria to be a little lean than what I prefer tonally I find Topaz to be better).


----------



## tcheli

Hello, I come back to you regarding my search for a pair of IEM. Carpet gave me leads based on the music I used to listen to, but not being a sound engineer and a novice in the field, I read the descriptions of the sound of each IEM, I can't imagine if this will suit me. And since IEMs can't be tested, I have only my doubts.
So, I figure if I try to describe what I like to feel when I listen to music, will it be easier to advise me?
I personally play classical guitar and piano (as an amateur, eh) and I like when I listen to a piece of guitar to feel the vibration of the string, its sustain and the emotion to win me over. Same thing for the piano. I also like when I listen to pop, or rock, to be pierced by the beat and the depth of the voices. And I like wide stages, feeling like I'm in the music, rather than just listening to it. Finally, I hate tones that are too cold.
I don't know what it corresponds to in the bass, midrange and treble.
Well, I don't know if you can help me; or guide me? Thanks.
I have a max budget of 400 euros, but maybe it's not necessary to invest so much?


----------



## JEHL

tcheli said:


> Hello, I come back to you regarding my search for a pair of IEM. Carpet gave me leads based on the music I used to listen to, but not being a sound engineer and a novice in the field, I read the descriptions of the sound of each IEM, I can't imagine if this will suit me. And since IEMs can't be tested, I have only my doubts.
> So, I figure if I try to describe what I like to feel when I listen to music, will it be easier to advise me?
> I personally play classical guitar and piano (as an amateur, eh) and I like when I listen to a piece of guitar to feel the vibration of the string, its sustain and the emotion to win me over. Same thing for the piano. I also like when I listen to pop, or rock, to be pierced by the beat and the depth of the voices. And I like wide stages, feeling like I'm in the music, rather than just listening to it. Finally, I hate tones that are too cold.
> I don't know what it corresponds to in the bass, midrange and treble.
> ...


Probably goes without saying as most of my research is on loudspeakers so take ABSOLUTELY NOTHING I SAY AT FACE VALUE. THINK CRITICALLY FOR YOURSELF! (hopefully this doesn't come accross as rude, needed to emphasize the disclaimer) 

Do you have a preference target curve. If so you're probably already at least 90% progress. 

Mine SEEMS to be Moondrop Variations with about -1.5dB from 4kHz and above.

That being said. It's well over budget unless you can find it at a discount and even then it goes for like €420 on a sale I believe.

If you care about dynamic range however. You want to make sure there's as little ringing as possible, as ringing is your worst foe as far as non-linear distortion goes.

If you can read frequency response graphs, you may want to look for ones that show no spikes accross the range beyond the usual insertion depth resonance usually at 8kHz.

Beyond Moondrop Variations and presumably Crin's own Dusk and also possibly the Etymotic ER2/4. But all I own is the BLON BL-03 which I DON'T recommend anymore. With how fast everything advances it's kind of a relic of the past already.

Can you audition where you live? If so don't quote me on this but you may wanna keep testing each IEM until you can trigger a zen moment. But there's no mention of audition accessibility on your reply so I can't tell for sure.

But as someone who has mostly studied loudspeakers, there's only 3 major parameters I can qualify from a quantifiable source.

Linear distortion: Any deviation from the target response. Much easier on loudspeakers than on headgear as generally on loudspeakers you want dead flat tuning, but as headgear bypass a lot of body interactions you may again want to prepare your own target curve fof this. 

Non-linear distorion: Any sound the device produces beyond the fundamental frequency response such as harmonic distortion and cumulative spectral decay. The latter in particular is why the thansducer end of the audio chain is the bottleneck whether is a freebie or the the Elysian annihilator 2021 they all have a mass and therefore can't start/stop on a dime. But you still want as little of it as possible. 

Directivity: On loudspeaker it refers to how far off-axis you can step away from the speaker before sound pressure reduces to a certain threshold... Probably N/A in headgear. 

Hopefully this isn't too much at once. But this is a general idea of how much I researched before buying what I did.


----------



## Stingray5funk

Once again back down the rabbit hole?
What’s new
Under 75 that’s  recommend  for an all arounder
Listening to all types of music 
And as a bass player not a “bass junky” but as a listener 

Listening more to drums and the low end of the music dynamic spectrum


----------



## tcheli

JEHL said:


> Probably goes without saying as most of my research is on loudspeakers so take ABSOLUTELY NOTHING I SAY AT FACE VALUE. THINK CRITICALLY FOR YOURSELF! (hopefully this doesn't come accross as rude, needed to emphasize the disclaimer)
> 
> Do you have a preference target curve. If so you're probably already at least 90% progress.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Jehl.
I will look for these, and search on video and revews. 
I found a video explaining me the different compositions (DD, BA, planar) and effect on sound. Then I will try to understand the curve that I would like to obtain with an IEM. And then choose between your proposals and those of Carpet, or others that I would find during my readings.


----------



## Carpet (Jul 26, 2022)

Stingray5funk said:


> Once again back down the rabbit hole?
> What’s new
> Under 75 that’s  recommend  for an all arounder
> Listening to all types of music
> ...


Reecho SG-01 OVA at $50 is a good set, original is $10 cheaper and slightly more bass. Moondrop Aria at $79 is still a good option and you have the choice between original LCP driver with warmer tuning, or the new snow edition with the DLC driver out of the Kanas Pro. Cat's Ear Meow is starting to grow on me at $55 (for the silver version), treble would be too safe for some. All of those are metal shell with good accessories and decent bass but not excessive. YMMV

Edit: ECCI YST-02 are on sale for $75 ATM not exactly bass focused, but one of the best balanced pairs I've heard.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Carpet said:


> Reecho SG-01 OVA at $50 is a good set, original is $10 cheaper and slightly more bass. Moondrop Aria at $79 is still a good option and you have the choice between original LCP driver with warmer tuning, or the new snow edition with the DLC driver out of the Kanas Pro. Cat's Ear Meow is starting to grow on me at $55 (for the silver version), treble would be too safe for some. All of those are metal shell with good accessories and decent bass but not excessive. YMMV
> 
> Edit: ECCI YST-02 are on sale for $75 ATM not exactly bass focused, but one of the best balanced pairs I've heard.


I agree about the ova, a very nice set under $50. In fact one of the better iems in that price point. I also have the YST-02 and you are not lying, balanced all the way across the spectrum. Give it some decent power and they scale okay too. After some time I got used to the tuning, not bad at all


----------



## go0gle

mikey1964 said:


> Can't say as I don't own a Piston. The ME05 is just 8 USD, so it's worth a shot to me.



I got a pair of ME05 and they are really good. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Carpet

baskingshark said:


> Your wallet has done well these past few months by avoiding Headfi.
> 
> Why oh why did you come back??! Now the kidney has to be sold to finance a next IEM!


If I sell two kidneys I can afford a better IEM. Only one problem. Which IEM?


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Stingray5funk said:


> Once again back down the rabbit hole?
> What’s new
> Under 75 that’s  recommend  for an all arounder
> Listening to all types of music
> ...


People seem to like the Dunu Titan and Tripowin Olina. I haven't heard them but am getting an Olina in a trade soon and may post impressions.


----------



## r31ya

Stingray5funk said:


> Once again back down the rabbit hole?
> What’s new
> Under 75 that’s  recommend  for an all arounder
> Listening to all types of music
> ...


Reecho SG-01 OVA for the full sound
Moondrop Aria (SE) for that sweet mids
Dunu Titan S for fun neutralish sound
Tripowin Olina for attempt to recreate Oxygen on budget with extra treble for better details
--
for bass low end, i think Reecho SG01-OVA is the most recommended now.
or get TruthEar Zero for that Subwoofer-full range dual dd setup


----------



## unifutomaki

baskingshark said:


> Your wallet has done well these past few months by avoiding Headfi.
> 
> Why oh why did you come back??! Now the kidney has to be sold to finance a next IEM!


Haha, I’d previously rationalised my collection down to one IEM for critical listening (final A4000), one IEM for portable use (WF-1000XM4) and one headphone for relaxing on the couch (Porta Pro X) but the itch to try something different came back 😂 

So in the fast food department I’ve ordered the KZ ESX. I’m also importing an Acoustune RS1, which I very much look forward to trying!


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

unifutomaki said:


> Haha, I’d previously rationalised my collection down to one IEM for critical listening (final A4000), one IEM for portable use (WF-1000XM4) and one headphone for relaxing on the couch (Porta Pro X) but the itch to try something different came back 😂
> 
> So in the fast food department I’ve ordered the KZ ESX. I’m also importing an Acoustune RS1, which I very much look forward to trying!


Interested to hear what you make of ESX. Bought the CRA recently. It's lovely. Perfectly competent but lacks the wow factor of my go to IEM the BA10. I have been alternating them with the Dee tee six. It too is better than the CRA. Those single dynamics just lack separation to my ears. Really tempted by the as16 pro. 

Any other hybrids around that mark worth investing in??


----------



## r31ya (Jul 28, 2022)

unifutomaki said:


> Haha, I’d previously rationalised my collection down to one IEM for critical listening (final A4000), one IEM for portable use (WF-1000XM4) and one headphone for relaxing on the couch (Porta Pro X) but the itch to try something different came back 😂
> 
> So in the fast food department I’ve ordered the KZ ESX. I’m also importing an Acoustune RS1, which I very much look forward to trying!


i daily ESX for awhile,
i would recommend switching the tips to a widebore like KBear07/AET07
With it, it'll be pretty damn good for the price (i got it for $19).
Its a decent rather BassHead Iem, decent quality bass, mid with decent weight, and rather polite treble
but gonna need that widebore to tame that bass a bit.

CCA Lyra is damn tempting with its closer to warm harman tuning, but i'm currently still more tempted with TruthEar Zero with its woofer-tweeter setup.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Interested to hear what you make of ESX. Bought the CRA recently. It's lovely. Perfectly competent but lacks the wow factor of my go to IEM the BA10. I have been alternating them with the Dee tee six. It too is better than the CRA. Those single dynamics just lack separation to my ears. Really tempted by the as16 pro.
> 
> Any other hybrids around that mark worth investing in??


BA10 are hard to beat on sound, hopefully AS16 pro will be at the same level.
From your preference - dee tee 6 max comes to mind for you to check out, here all discussions were removed.
I am sure you've checked ZAX and ZSX as competitive hybrids.


----------



## Nimweth

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Interested to hear what you make of ESX. Bought the CRA recently. It's lovely. Perfectly competent but lacks the wow factor of my go to IEM the BA10. I have been alternating them with the Dee tee six. It too is better than the CRA. Those single dynamics just lack separation to my ears. Really tempted by the as16 pro.
> 
> Any other hybrids around that mark worth investing in??


You might want to try the TRN TA-1 Max which has many positive comments, or the Geek Wold GK10 (if you get a good one!). These are both excellent hybrids at a reasonable price. Also if you. Like the original Dee Tee Six, the Dee Tee Six Max which approaches the MT300 in sound quality is very good as well.


----------



## tcheli (Jul 28, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Not sure what you mean by an intra. Are you after an IEM (in ear monitor)? Classical and instrumental would sound best on a neutrally tuned IEM. Pop and Rock you would be better with a "U" or "V" shaped signature. For $400 you could easily buy one of each. There is a insanely large number of options to choose from.
> 
> My suggestions would be:
> 
> ...


Given that I listen to a lot of classical piano and guitar (I play these 2 instruments), and that I am really deeply touched by the voices, the acoustic guitars and pianos, and that "big bass touches me much less, it Seems to me that hybrid or planar EMPs would be more appropriate, right?
So I should favor IEMs with good midrange and treble?
my headphones are a sennheiser momentum and i like the sound. Bass but not in axcess, mids and highs well present, well detailed and good soundstage. What IEM could give me this type of sound, please?


----------



## 1clearhead (Jul 28, 2022)

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Interested to hear what you make of ESX. Bought the CRA recently. It's lovely. Perfectly competent but lacks the wow factor of my go to IEM the BA10. I have been alternating them with the Dee tee six. It too is better than the CRA. Those single dynamics just lack separation to my ears. Really tempted by the as16 pro.
> 
> Any other hybrids around that mark worth investing in??


For the price the AS16 PRO is going for, they are worth every penny! I alternate them with my BA10 and Dee Tee Six M-A-X ever since I got them. They sound very good for the price even coming close to my all time favorite LZ A6 with good layering, technicality, and clarity. I bought the black AS16 PRO first, then bought the cyan one right after for backup. The price was too good to let them pass me by.

-Clear


----------



## JEHL

Carpet said:


> If I sell two kidneys I can afford a better IEM. Only one problem. Which IEM?


IIRC the Sennheiser HE-1 is asks about 1/3rd of a kidney.


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> IIRC the Sennheiser HE-1 is asks about 1/3rd of a kidney.


CCA CRA & Apple USB DAC are about $20, and getting significantly better needs 5-10 times if not more - talk about diminishing returns with the ChiFI and "price butcher" KZ.


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> CCA CRA & Apple USB DAC are about $20, and getting significantly better needs 5-10 times if not more - talk about diminishing returns with the ChiFI and "price butcher" KZ.


The only reason I brought up the HE-1 is because of talking about selling kidneys... That's it actually.

It actually kind of threw me off just how many more entries Crinacle has given the 3 star value rating. AKA, Worth the blind. There used to be only 3 entries back when he repurposed the 3 star I believe.

In no particular order as of this comment: Final Audio E500, CCA CRA, Tripowin Leá, AKG EO-IG955, DUNU Titan S, Moondrop Aria, Moondrop Chu, Lypertek PurePlay Z3 2.0, Etymotic ER2, 7Hz Timeless and at the top of both ranking and price, the Moondrop Blessing 2.

I believe I may have already asked this before, but I wonder what your take on the idea of "Worth the blind" is and what's the most expensive IEM that meets your criteria of "Worth the blind"

That being said, I've been watching Crinacle for at least 4 years now and I still wonder what these... "intangibles/technicalities/techinical grade" are.

Because I mentioned before, I have much better knowledge on how loudspeaker work than headgear. Although that may come from the lack of headphone driver info.

I STILL don't know if the Salnotes Dioko is apparently so great at $99 despite using a PM driver or because of it. What does a $99 PM IEM do so well that no sub $100 DD could possibly do. Or the 7Hz Timeless at $199 for that matter.

It may sound like I'm overthinking it, but I eventually want to make an IEM. PROBABLY a dual DD (13+mm for under 200Hz and a 6-7mm for the rest, would need to test the smallest driver that could reach 200Hz without hitting Xmax).

I also wonder if it's entirely possible for someone to make a hypothetical IEM that met its target curve perfectly (maybe not deviate more than 0.5dB peak-to-peak, also let's just use Harman purely as an example. I don't think I need to be lectured about targets for the 12th time but I can't stop you if you insist) from 10Hz to 18+kHz, a step response completely free of any ringing on drivers, housing and even the nozzle and perfectly pistonic motions on their membranes, have virtually perfectly linear motors within their specified excursions granting them immeasurably low THD, and in the case of multiple drivers, have a perfectly time-aligned crossover that would result in -40dB null or even more if wired in reverse polarity from intended... And still get something like C- in technical grade, be it from Crinacle, Toranku, Super*, Precogvision, Banbeucmas, HBB, RikudouGoku, an F from Aminus, well this list could go on at this point. This may be an exaggeration, but I don't think it's a far one from reality either.

Wonder if I'll die of old age before I can go below puddle depth in the IEM rabbit hole.

I still don't understand when and which BAs to use over DD and why. But I now feel like no one could explain what purposes to each driver type fit in in a way I'd understand given the big paragraph above.


----------



## PhonoPhi

JEHL said:


> The only reason I brought up the HE-1 is because of talking about selling kidneys... That's it actually.
> 
> It actually kind of threw me off just how many more entries Crinacle has given the 3 star value rating. AKA, Worth the blind. There used to be only 3 entries back when he repurposed the 3 star I believe.
> 
> ...


Very good questions to think about and find your own answers.

I have some subjective answers, and just share few thoughts briefly.

I respect Crinacle, and that was one of the reason to get Dioko, I learned from it a lot, and started to appreciate it more and more from my original less resonating impressions.

I did not know CRA rating. I just bought one, and then few more.

All are blind purchases here, even before COVID. Even if you can test - I am convinced that one needs few days to properly test the IEM - tips, source, plus some time to appreciate the signature.
So I just have $150 limit.
I stopped using reviewers' recommendations long ago, my worst purchases were done using reviews, given a lot of shameless promotions of free samples ot just different biases and preferences.

On the contrary, AS16 (original) are the one of the best IEMs for me that I regret getting later because of reviewers (I am not disagreeing with those reviews, just for my preferences, AS16 happened to be one of the best at the time).

For the curves - sure, one can build a sophisticated multiple crossover, analogous to 25+ band DSP to attenuate response at all frequencies to the desired target perfectly (source impedance will also need to be controlled as a part of the circuitry).
In a combination with a poor single DD - this crossover would lead to failed technicalities. That is why crossovers are not built for single drivers, but some filters are typically used to trim the frequency response.
This crossover will be obviously better, but far from perfect, with a good DD, and even better with planars.
Then I am biased to multi-BA design being closer to ideal (most flexible and high on technicalities). BAs are light and responsive transducers though they are limited in their best response to 2-3 octaves, so many are needed and properly "stitching" them requires good engineering.
i would addgood piezo rather than EST on the top end, if needed. Piezo drivers are significantly underexplored and underutilized, IMHO.
 Good bass BAs do exist - they are larger and quite expensive.
 I could personally trust DD only for sub-65 Hz frequencies, not higher! 

Having said it all, I would not chase any "TOTLs", it is just totally futile, in my opinion
Look at all the threads with whining about killobuck IEMs - just more expensive toys and the same imperfect humans, some of whom may sell their kidneys for their hobbies...

Many sub-$20 perfectly do for me to enjoy the music, so my multiple IEMs are just a consequence of attempts
on shopping therapy exacerbated by hoarding tendencies


----------



## JEHL (Jul 29, 2022)

PhonoPhi said:


> Very good questions to think about and find your own answers.
> 
> I have some subjective answers, and just share few thoughts briefly.
> 
> ...


Well you probably heard this one many many times but I wonder if running a BA as a full range and then a DD to extend the low end and a piezo to extend the highs could be done... While keeping the IEM under $100, or maybe that could be stretched to $150 idk.

Forgot I had that particular idea like before I got my BL-03 even. A cheap but tuned like Moondrop Variations or something like that 1DD, 1BA and 1PCD(is that how you shorten Piezoelectric Ceramic Driver?).

If it somehow qualifies as a TOTL in the hands of reviewers. Well that'd be just a bonus at that point for me.

I just want to add to the pile of nice but reasonably priced gear.

Edit: Maybe it could be 1DD, 2BA and 1PCD instead in a 4-way. But I feel like that could greatly elevate the cost for not much return.


----------



## Nimweth

JEHL said:


> Well you probably heard this one many many times but I wonder if running a BA as a full range and then a DD to extend the low end and a piezo to extend the highs could be done... While keeping the IEM under $100, or maybe that could be stretched to $150 idk.
> 
> Forgot I had that particular idea like before I got my BL-03 even. A cheap but tuned like Moondrop Variations or something like that 1DD, 1BA and 1PCD(is that how you shorten Piezoelectric Ceramic Driver?).
> 
> ...


There are some IEMs out there like that, BQEYZ Summer and Dee Tee Six Max (1DD + 1BA + Piezo) and Geek Wold GK10 (2DD, 1BA, 2 Piezo). I have all three of these and they are very good, and below $150.


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

1clearhead said:


> For the price the AS16 PRO is going for, they are worth every penny! I alternate them with my BA10 and Dee Tee Six M-A-X ever since I got them. They sound very good for the price even coming close to my all time favorite LZ A6 with good layering, technicality, and clarity. I bought the black AS16 PRO first, then bought the cyan one right after for backup. The price was too good to let them pass me by.
> 
> -Clear


Thanks Clear. Would love to try the MT300. Her in doors would not approve of such extravagant spending!
Probably try pick up the Dee tee max.
Secretly.
I like the look of the geekwold too. Unfortunately I can't find it on Ali. 
And while I am here the prices on Ali have just shot up in the last year or so. The kz zsr I bought for 13 euro now retails for 18. 
Thats some inflation.


----------



## Nimweth

Yes, the MT300 is excellent, some of us here managed to get it for around 60GBP (I was one of the lucky ones).  The Dee Tee Six Max is very close in sound though and comes with the superb accessory set including a modular cable. Definitely worth going for.


----------



## PhonoPhi

Nimweth said:


> There are some IEMs out there like that, BQEYZ Summer and Dee Tee Six Max (1DD + 1BA + Piezo) and Geek Wold GK10 (2DD, 1BA, 2 Piezo). I have all three of these and they are very good, and below $150.


Your favourite MT300 is likely a piezo tribrid as well (not EST claimed), and also different version of NX7 with the most prominent piezo interpretation, can be a good opportunity to revisit them 


JEHL said:


> Well you probably heard this one many many times but I wonder if running a BA as a full range and then a DD to extend the low end and a piezo to extend the highs could be done... While keeping the IEM under $100, or maybe that could be stretched to $150 idk.
> 
> Forgot I had that particular idea like before I got my BL-03 even. A cheap but tuned like Moondrop Variations or something like that 1DD, 1BA and 1PCD(is that how you shorten Piezoelectric Ceramic Driver?).
> 
> ...


This type of tribrid looks most capable to me - DD for the lows, BAs for the mid and low treblr, piezo for the last 2-3 octaves.

Piezo is abbreviated differently, often as PZ. While most piezo elements are made of ceramics, there are different piezoelectric materials, e.g. some polymers.
The piezoelectrics are great in fidelity, but the displacement of piezo transducers are just few microns, so some mechanical amplification is needed for the IEM designs or limiting them only to very high frequencies.

I personally found a simple hybrid of one DD and one BA limited to fun V shapes due to the junction of the different drivers. Few BAs are very helpful to smoothen the transition, so 4-5 BAs would work the best.


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> Your favourite MT300 is likely a piezo tribrid as well (not EST claimed), and also different version of NX7 with the most prominent piezo interpretation, can be a good opportunity to revisit them
> 
> This type of tribrid looks most capable to me - DD for the lows, BAs for the mid and low treblr, piezo for the last 2-3 octaves.
> 
> ...


But I imagine attempting to sell a 4-way 1DD, 4BA and 1PZ at $150 would be losing money per sale...


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

JEHL said:


> Well you probably heard this one many many times but I wonder if running a BA as a full range and then a DD to extend the low end and a piezo to extend the highs could be done... While keeping the IEM under $100, or maybe that could be stretched to $150 idk.
> 
> Forgot I had that particular idea like before I got my BL-03 even. A cheap but tuned like Moondrop Variations or something like that 1DD, 1BA and 1PCD(is that how you shorten Piezoelectric Ceramic Driver?).
> 
> ...


The BQEYZ spring 1 (and 2, but 1 is cheaper now) is pretty great. Especially detail retrieval. I sold mine and re bought it.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Jul 30, 2022)

JEHL said:


> But I imagine attempting to sell a 4-way 1DD, 4BA and 1PZ at $150 would be losing money per sale...


NiceHCK NX7  (with its 3 incremental iterations) uses a DD, 4 BAs and a piezo (7 is due to counting a DD as "2" due to its double membrane - not a common practice), and is around $100.
The DD there is doing most of the job, snd piezo often sounds disjoint, but with some "right recordings", NX7 can have its golden moments.

Alternatively, starting with KZ ZAX, utilizing a more sub-bass focused DD and adding a piezo should be doable under $150.

Will KZ (or another ChiFi company)  be willing to do it (and how) is another question.


----------



## r31ya

ScrofulousBinturong said:


> The BQEYZ spring 1 (and 2, but 1 is cheaper now) is pretty great. Especially detail retrieval. I sold mine and re bought it.


back then, i read that spring 2 is basically StarField upgrade.
i was hunting for it but it wasn't sold locally


----------



## Carpet

PhonoPhi said:


> Your favourite MT300 is likely a piezo tribrid as well (not EST claimed), and also different version of NX7 with the most prominent piezo interpretation, can be a good opportunity to revisit them
> 
> This type of tribrid looks most capable to me - DD for the lows, BAs for the mid and low treblr, piezo for the last 2-3 octaves.
> 
> ...


There are a few neutral tuned hybrids with one or two BAs and a single DD, that perform spectacularly at their respective price points (eg CVJ CSA, ECCI YST-02 and TRI Starsea). A lot of IEMs with higher BA count are also using multiples of the same driver to balance the sound. So an AudioSense T800 is splitting a signal to 2 dual and one quad BA, Driver count does not equate to the complexity of the crossover.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Rose Technics QT-9 Mk2s 

Hello everyone. I know this set has been reviewed a few times and mentioned here in the past but for what it's worth here is my full review at the link below. A very nice hybrid (1DD x 4 BA) iem for the asking price. Take care everyone

https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/rose-technics-qt-9-mk2s-review/


----------



## pushyo2khun

HzSound HeartMirror & Reecho SG-01 OVA finally arrived. _I only got to spend around 30mins each today, both using balanced OCC cable & Final E tips. Will update this post as my impressions change._

SG-01 OVA, I don't like it. Obviously upper-midrange/treble focused but lacks clarity. Very easily comes of as sibilant. Bass is more present but I didn't take note of its quality. Congested soundstage as expected from the price

HeartMirror is a breath of fresh air. I really like how clear vocals are and how they pop. Cymbals however don't sound natural to me. I certainly notice the lack of bass but I can still appreciate the overall sound of this set. Somehow less harsh than the former but still fatiguing. Technicalities are impressive for this price - imaging and soundstage are definitely better than the former.


----------



## Nimweth

Carpet said:


> There are a few neutral tuned hybrids with one or two BAs and a single DD, that perform spectacularly at their respective price points (eg CVJ CSA, ECCI YST-02 and TRI Starsea). A lot of IEMs with higher BA count are also using multiples of the same driver to balance the sound. So an AudioSense T800 is splitting a signal to 2 dual and one quad BA, Driver count does not equate to the complexity of the crossover.


Yes, CVJ CSA and CSN are excellent and Starsea is one of my favourites.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Mahir's take on the Shuoer S12 below. I just picked up the Raptgo Hook x, I wonder how well the S12 stacks up against it


https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/shuoer-s12-review/


----------



## Kumonomukou

pushyo2khun said:


> HzSound HeartMirror & Reecho SG-01 OVA finally arrived. _I only got to spend around 30mins each today, both using balanced OCC cable & Final E tips. Will update this post as my impressions change._
> 
> SG-01 OVA, I don't like it. Obviously upper-midrange/treble focused but lacks clarity. Very easily comes of as sibilant. Bass is more present but I didn't take note of its quality. Congested soundstage as expected from the price
> 
> HeartMirror is a breath of fresh air. I really like how clear vocals are and how they pop. Cymbals however don't sound natural to me. I certainly notice the lack of bass but I can still appreciate the overall sound of this set. Somehow less harsh than the former but still fatiguing. Technicalities are impressive for this price - imaging and soundstage are definitely better than the former.


While I'm not a biggest fan of Heart Mirror myself (taste shifting towards more bass nowadays), I did notice a quite difference playing them with different sources, anything from Laptop, DAC, Bluetooth adapters, and USB-C dangle. Of course they won't suddenly become bass heavy, but fullness of sound changes quite a bit from different sources with good seal. 

Also consider vent hole tanchjim filter-mod, does bring up several dbs on the low end. However you might need to change the filters from time to time, as they won't stick forever.


----------



## Kumonomukou

Nimweth said:


> Yes, the MT300 is excellent, some of us here managed to get it for around 60GBP (I was one of the lucky ones).  The Dee Tee Six Max is very close in sound though and comes with the superb accessory set including a modular cable. Definitely worth going for.


I was on that batch, only spent a day on them, but decided to move them without leaving a mark. My impression was mixed. They're definitely one of the best from send fer. The resolution was good and bass was bouncy as well. Notes were crisp but just a little hot for me from time to time, and mid range was tad recess in some tracks. Like I said I've tried close to a dozen products from this company and MT300 did stood out, but their tuning might not be the one gets universal praises.


----------



## JEHL

PhonoPhi said:


> NiceHCK NX7  (with its 3 incremental iterations) uses a DD, 4 BAs and a piezo (7 is due to counting a DD as "2" due to its double membrane - not a common practice), and is around $100.
> The DD there is doing most of the job, snd piezo often sounds disjoint, but with some "right recordings", NX7 can have its golden moments.
> 
> Alternatively, starting with KZ ZAX, utilizing a more sub-bass focused DD and adding a piezo should be doable under $150.
> ...


That being said, hopefully the point I want to get accross is the importance of crossovers and/or tuning.

I'd like to believe Crinacle in his belief that you shouldn't pay an arm and a leg for competent tuning. 

And I'd like that to eventually hold true for proper crossovers of the driver. 

I remember when Crinacle disclosed his Dioko I believe. Some people were asking for the differences bewteen driver types. To which I objected by wanting to learn how tunning/crossing drivers work.

Many people have pointed me out many tribrids that are under $150. But I'd like to ask:

How many of those listed drivers use for example: DD strictly to extend the bass below what BAs could be capable of and the PZ to do the complete opposite while the BA (or BAs) act as a full range. 

I think what gives me hope again is that the Truthear x Crinacle Zero. Well I think that Crinacle confirmed that the 10mm DD is only doing like 160Hz and under while the 7.8mm DD works as a full range. And it's doing this with an asking price of $50.

What Crinacle doesn't show us however and maybe I should have called this out sooner. Is how time-alligned they are. So I'm still a bit skeptical about the actual expertise of the crossover.

Coherence isn't just about giving the drivers their optimal frequency range, but also making sure that drivers' sound waves don't destroy themselves by arriving at your eardrum out of phase.

Hope I'm not speaking alien at this point.

Oh yeah and don't let me forget the importance of eliminating the housing resonances as well. If any part of the IEM's housing rings like a bell at any audible frequency, that could potentially introduce more non-linear distorion, which again. Reduced dynamic range.

Which begs the question of whether IEM companies either brace, polyester fiberfill them. Or may even print acoustic metamaterial into the housing. Or maybe I'm overthinking this and housing only resonate at ultrasonic frequencies already. Most nozzles tell me otherwise however so maybe that may need more attention. Like make the walls of the nozzle extra thick or something like that. 

Who knows maybe I'm completely insane if I think ALL of this is possible for under $150 But the aforementioned Zero makes me want to believe that's possible.


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

I always feel there is an extraneous R in Crinacle's moniker.


----------



## Carpet

Anycolouryoulike said:


> I always feel there is an extraneous R in Crinacle's moniker.


Thee is no extaneous "Ah" in Cinicle's Monike!


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> That being said, hopefully the point I want to get accross is the importance of crossovers and/or tuning.
> 
> I'd like to believe Crinacle in his belief that you shouldn't pay an arm and a leg for competent tuning.
> 
> ...


Remember that 3d printed shells allows separate sound guides for each driver. Before that became routine, drivers had to be connected (with any filters) through separate tubes to the nozzle. All of that hand assembled, which combined with wiring up all the drivers, must have been a monumental PITA.


----------



## Arjey

Are there any generally considered "best for the price" true wireless earbuds that don't sound like trash for under $40? Something like Blon 03, KZ DQ6, Reecho SG-01, HZSound HM, Aria, etc., but true wireless?
Desired sound signature - pretty much Blon 03, give or take (strong sub bass, not overwhelming mid bass, balanced and clear mids, clear high, good details would be great, but no sibilance is extremely (and more) important, non-fatiguing, the bigger the soundstage, the better).
I've never had TWS before, so.. yeah. Any and all opinions are welcome


----------



## SiggyFraud

Arjey said:


> Are there any generally considered "best for the price" true wireless earbuds that don't sound like trash for under $40? Something like Blon 03, KZ DQ6, Reecho SG-01, HZSound HM, Aria, etc., but true wireless?
> Desired sound signature - pretty much Blon 03, give or take (strong sub bass, not overwhelming mid bass, balanced and clear mids, clear high, good details would be great, but no sibilance is extremely (and more) important, non-fatiguing, the bigger the soundstage, the better).
> I've never had TWS before, so.. yeah. Any and all opinions are welcome


I found this website extremely helpful - Scarbir


----------



## brsdrgn

Arjey said:


> Are there any generally considered "best for the price" true wireless earbuds that don't sound like trash for under $40? Something like Blon 03, KZ DQ6, Reecho SG-01, HZSound HM, Aria, etc., but true wireless?
> Desired sound signature - pretty much Blon 03, give or take (strong sub bass, not overwhelming mid bass, balanced and clear mids, clear high, good details would be great, but no sibilance is extremely (and more) important, non-fatiguing, the bigger the soundstage, the better).
> I've never had TWS before, so.. yeah. Any and all opinions are welcome


If you are fine with the second hand market. Galaxy Buds or even Buds+ are really good. I have Buds Pro and it's worth every penny that I give.


----------



## Carpet

Arjey said:


> Are there any generally considered "best for the price" true wireless earbuds that don't sound like trash for under $40? Something like Blon 03, KZ DQ6, Reecho SG-01, HZSound HM, Aria, etc., but true wireless?
> Desired sound signature - pretty much Blon 03, give or take (strong sub bass, not overwhelming mid bass, balanced and clear mids, clear high, good details would be great, but no sibilance is extremely (and more) important, non-fatiguing, the bigger the soundstage, the better).
> I've never had TWS before, so.. yeah. Any and all opinions are welcome


I found Edifier TWS1 Pro to be very good. Nice clean sound, not overcooked in the bass. Amazing battery life and good IPX rating


----------



## ops V

My top three budget IEMs:

1. KBEAR Believe;
2. Shuoer tape;
3. Blon BL-03


----------



## Nimweth

ops V said:


> My top three budget IEMs:
> 
> 1. KBEAR Believe;
> 2. Shuoer tape;
> 3. Blon BL-03


KBEAR Believe a "budget" IEM? Hmmm...


----------



## ops V

Nimweth said:


> KBEAR Believe a "budget" IEM? Hmmm...


In my opinion, KBEAR Believe has a budget price, but the sound with normal amplification is far from budget.


----------



## Nimweth

ops V said:


> In my opinion, KBEAR Believe has a budget price, but the sound with normal amplification is far from budget.


My idea of a budget price would be below $50. I agree with you about the Believe though, it's an amazing IEM especially when powered adequately.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ops V said:


> My top three budget IEMs:
> 
> 1. KBEAR Believe;
> 2. Shuoer tape;
> 3. Blon BL-03


just an FYI regarding the 03. Be aware that different cable connectors might or might not block the vent that is on the 2pin connector.






which affects the bass shelf dramatically. This is with zero seal and 100% seal using blutack. 











(this mod is not final, waiting on tuning filters since tanchjim ones dampen a bit too much. Final version should have a similar 2-5k to the EJ07M.)


----------



## Steve Dave

Carpet said:


> I found Edifier TWS1 Pro to be very good. Nice clean sound, not overcooked in the bass. Amazing battery life and good IPX rating


Could you please tell me if there is any Bluetooth hiss (heard a Youtube reviewer refer to it as that with other BT IEMs) with the TWS1 Pros?
I've had two very budget BT audio devices that suffer from a constant background hiss during quiet periods but my Fiio BTR1K and Soundcore Q30s do not.


----------



## ops V

RikudouGoku said:


> just an FYI regarding the 03. Be aware that different cable connectors might or might not block the vent that is on the 2pin connector.


----------



## RikudouGoku

ops V said:


>


thats unblocked. (better than blocked.)

I would put on a micropore tape around the connector though.


----------



## Carpet (Aug 3, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> Could you please tell me if there is any Bluetooth hiss (heard a Youtube reviewer refer to it as that with other BT IEMs) with the TWS1 Pros?
> I've had two very budget BT audio devices that suffer from a constant background hiss during quiet periods but my Fiio BTR1K and Soundcore Q30s do not.


I've never heard any background hiss on mine.  I've found the sound to be clean and balanced. They aren't for bass-heads but have enough to provide a solid thump when required. No active noise cancelling, passive isolation is good anyway. IPX is 65 from memory, don't wear them swimming, but rain, sweat and dust are no problem. Volume control, play/pause, next/back and answer calls is all on touch controls. 12 hours battery plus 30 from case is very good. No Siri or Google assistant on them, another feature I'm happy not to have. Can't recall exactly which codecs are supported, different reviews give different answers. APTX works fine and it uses Qualcomm 3040 chip with BT 5.2. Remember to check BT codecs for your phone.

El Jeffe, Picky Audio and others rate them very highly in reviews.


----------



## JEHL

So... Which Zero is the best Zero?


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> So... Which Zero is the best Zero?


None of them so the answer is Zero!


----------



## Steve Dave

Carpet said:


> I've never heard any background hiss on mine.  I've found the sound to be clean and balanced. They aren't for bass-heads but have enough to provide a solid thump when required. No active noise cancelling, passive isolation is good anyway. IPX is 65 from memory, don't wear them swimming, but rain, sweat and dust are no problem. Volume control, play/pause, next/back and answer calls is all on touch controls. 12 hours battery plus 30 from case is very good. No Siri or Google assistant on them, another feature I'm happy not to have. Can't recall exactly which codecs are supported, different reviews give different answers. APTX works fine and it uses Qualcomm 3040 chip with BT 5.2. Remember to check BT codecs for your phone.
> 
> El Jeffe, Picky Audio and others rate them very highly in reviews.


Thanks very much.
Yeah that battery life is a huge plus for me.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Carpet said:


> I found Edifier TWS1 Pro to be very good. Nice clean sound, not overcooked in the bass. Amazing battery life and good IPX rating


They are a very good set


----------



## RingingEars (Aug 3, 2022)

ops V said:


> My top three budget IEMs:
> 
> 1. KBEAR Believe;
> 2. Shuoer tape;
> 3. Blon BL-03


I just got the BLONs in a couple hours ago. Bought them with a Tripowin cable and Spin fits.


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

Arjey said:


> Are there any generally considered "best for the price" true wireless earbuds that don't sound like trash for under $40? Something like Blon 03, KZ DQ6, Reecho SG-01, HZSound HM, Aria, etc., but true wireless?
> Desired sound signature - pretty much Blon 03, give or take (strong sub bass, not overwhelming mid bass, balanced and clear mids, clear high, good details would be great, but no sibilance is extremely (and more) important, non-fatiguing, the bigger the soundstage, the better).
> I've never had TWS before, so.. yeah. Any and all opinions are welcome


The battery life sucks but the Kz s2 are pretty solid for like 25 bucks.  They are relatively balanced, without the usually kz deeeep V.


----------



## Carpet

RingingEars said:


> I just got the BLONs in a couple hours ago. Bought them with a Tripowin cable and Spin fits.


You may still need a spacer under the SpinFits. Yes the nozzle is THAT short. Use an O-ring or cut a 1mm slice off the stem/core of another eartip (the BLON tips are trash, might as well use those).


----------



## Plumbus the Wise (Aug 4, 2022)

Carpet said:


> You may still need a spacer under the SpinFits. Yes the nozzle is THAT short. Use an O-ring or cut a 1mm slice off the stem/core of another eartip (the BLON tips are trash, might as well use those).


If you flip the blon stock tips inside out they work extremely well with the spacer mod.   THat being said...cp100 is definitely the best option (for me).  They are expensive but cp-100s pretty much work best on every iem I have tried.  Good product.

Anyone with experience listening to the Bl-07?  Is it more of a sidegrade, or does it have extra oppoty and driams?


----------



## RingingEars

Carpet said:


> You may still need a spacer under the SpinFits. Yes the nozzle is THAT short. Use an O-ring or cut a 1mm slice off the stem/core of another eartip (the BLON tips are trash, might as well use those).


They fit me perfect. I did read about the mod when doing research about the nozzles being a little short so I was a little concerned, but after getting these in yesterday and wearing them for a few hours off and on now they fit me great stock and the SpinFits are icing on the cake.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Thhifi Character   ($144)
1DD  x  1BA 

Here is my full review of a brand new iem from a brand new company. Take it easy everyone. 
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/thhifi-character-review/


----------



## RikudouGoku

RikudouGoku said:


> just an FYI regarding the 03. Be aware that different cable connectors might or might not block the vent that is on the 2pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Final Blon BL-03 mod. 
Use a cable that will not cover the whole connector (example, cable A3), remove the stock nozzle filter and put a high-density tuning foam inside it, then put a cotton filter on top. Lastly, wrap around the 2pin connector using micropore tape. 




I prefer it over the DQ6 like this. It is close to the DQ6 in bass texture, speed and tightness (still below it though) but absolutely murders it in treble and timbre. (tech is on the same level, except stage which is bigger on the DQ6.)


Materials:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004485357287.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002711483821.html


----------



## Ceeluh7

RikudouGoku said:


> Final Blon BL-03 mod.
> Use a cable that will not cover the whole connector (example, cable A3), remove the stock nozzle filter and put a high-density tuning foam inside it, then put a cotton filter on top. Lastly, wrap around the 2pin connector using micropore tape.
> 
> 
> ...


This is fantastic man! Thanks for posting and doing all the work.


----------



## JEHL (Aug 7, 2022)

RikudouGoku said:


> Final Blon BL-03 mod.
> Use a cable that will not cover the whole connector (example, cable A3), remove the stock nozzle filter and put a high-density tuning foam inside it, then put a cotton filter on top. Lastly, wrap around the 2pin connector using micropore tape.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to know the secret behind removing the peaks in the upper mid/presence region.

Edit: Is it the Tanchjim filter doing that and if so. Which one fits the BL-03?


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> I'd like to know the secret behind removing the peaks in the upper mid/presence region.


If you get some whiteout correcting fluid and paint it over the line on the graph you don't like. You can then draw a line that's more to your liking with a felt pen (I was going to say an overhead projector pen, but that would date me). 

Dammit, whiteout correcting fluid probably dates me as well. So I know what a typewriter is. Get over it!


----------



## RikudouGoku

JEHL said:


> I'd like to know the secret behind removing the peaks in the upper mid/presence region.
> 
> Edit: Is it the Tanchjim filter doing that and if so. Which one fits the BL-03?


If you prefer to dampen it even more. You can use one of these 2 filters. But I found it better to be used with the cotton + tuning foam combination instead. 




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004052530517.html
(500 mesh)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004052485988.html
(Y4 white tuning filter, only has 5mm. Sold out atm.)


----------



## Kumonomukou

Plumbus the Wise said:


> The battery life sucks but the Kz s2 are pretty solid for like 25 bucks.  They are relatively balanced, without the usually kz deeeep V.


That's the main factor I stayed away from KZ TWS. I always prefer TWS with the battery life of 8+ hrs, 6hrs minimum, 4 being troublesome. Not saying we'd use up the battery each session, just heck a lot more convenient.


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

Kumonomukou said:


> That's the main factor I stayed away from KZ TWS. I always prefer TWS with the battery life of 8+ hrs, 6hrs minimum, 4 being troublesome. Not saying we'd use up the battery each session, just heck a lot more convenient.


I use a TRN Bt3s pro.  It's not true wireless but I can use any of my iems with it...it's cheap...has 5.2 aptx hd and battery is like 10 hours.


----------



## Nimweth

TRN TA2 review:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/trn-ta2-1dd-2bas-knowles-33518.25545/reviews


----------



## taygomi

i bought the moondrop aria a year ago. is there anything worth buying in this price range or below?


----------



## r31ya

taygomi said:


> i bought the moondrop aria a year ago. is there anything worth buying in this price range or below?


You might want to try the current hype, the planars


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

r31ya said:


> You might want to try the current hype, the planars


Any planar recommendations? And do the planars create a better soundstage than hybrids or dds?


----------



## jmwant

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any planar recommendations? And do the planars create a better soundstage than hybrids or dds?


I have Only heard Timeless and S12, I noticed that the midbass doesn't affect lower mids at all in planars.


----------



## jmwant

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any planar recommendations? And do the planars create a better soundstage than hybrids or dds?


Kinera releasing the Celest Gumiho, a Planar IEM under $50. Looking forward to it.


----------



## gadgetgod (Aug 27, 2022)

Got myself the Raptgo Planar Hybrid IEM. So far so good, had spent a few hours only so far, I would say the bass impresses me the most since it's open-back I was expecting meh bass but the pair surprises in that department. Secondly, Hook X has got a clean presentation, the transient speed is quick, and the overall performance feels quite musical. Initially, I feel like the sound from Hook-X has got a better body than the S12, but S12 feels a bit faster in comparison. These are just my initial thoughts since I have spent only a few hours with the set yet!!

Ah forgot to add, the shell size is a little on the bigger side, so fit might be a concern for some people.


----------



## taygomi

jmwant said:


> I have Only heard Timeless and S12, I noticed that the midbass doesn't affect lower mids at all in planars.


what are they called, cant find anything when looking for s12 or timeless.
thx


----------



## Fat Larry

taygomi said:


> what are they called, cant find anything when looking for s12 or timeless.
> thx


7hz Timeless and LetShourer (or however its spelt) S12.


----------



## Carpet

Anycolouryoulike said:


> Any planar recommendations? And do the planars create a better soundstage than hybrids or dds?


TinHifi P1Max is good if you want something a little laid back and warm rather than bright. Planars vary from model to model like everything else, but details, imaging and stage tend to be very good.


----------



## jmwant

taygomi said:


> what are they called, cant find anything when looking for s12 or timeless.
> thx


Here they are. The 7hz Timeless and Letshuoer S12.


----------



## r31ya

If you need a perspective on the early Planars warring participant


Later we got 7hz Dioko, a bass lite "budget" Planar tuned by the guy above at $99

And the newer even more budget that haven't got much (or any) reviews is, 
from the fallen low-fi king, CCA Pla13 (Planar 13.2mm) at around $60, seems to be a fun v tuning.
And from the unique chifi house of Kinera Celest (Planar 10mm + 1BA) at around $45


----------



## Ceeluh7

*SuperTFZ  Force1   $79*

https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/supertfz-force1/

I had a good time reviewing this new set from TFZ's sister company SuperTFZ. I know the name is ridiculous. Lol. It's a V-shaped dynamic budget set which is really well made and great to look at. It has its faults which is to be expected but all in all the Force1 is a nice new iem in the TFZ lineup.


----------



## harry501501

I was going thru the big box of oldies to find an IEM I could use that didn't cos discomfort if I fell asleep in them and came across an old Timmkoo Estron pair(the blue triple driver ones). Not many of you will know this old brand. I paired it with the FIIO FD5 cable and was surprised how good they sounded still. This cable seems to have taken the edge of that metallic tint in the upper mid vocals.

I wonder why this brand never went further with their IEMs? They must have been one of the earliest chifi budget brands to use hybrid setups at extremely low prices? They had something for everyone. The silver BA+DD ones were analytical, the gold DD+2BA were detailed and mature and the blue DD+2BA are utterly engaging with great soundstage and very good bass. I spent four hours listening to them last night hooked to my K5 PRO. I'm not sure if they all used the same DD, but bass on all three is as good as it gets in the budget world.

Sorry I can't remember the exact model names. Think it's like C630, C631 for the triple drivers?


----------



## Ace Bee

Hiby Lasya. A chi-fi iem with an Indian Origin name. Being an Indian myself, I was sufficiently interested. And it was not just the name that surprised me, the sound did that equally as well. For I can't remember any other single iem that has such an organic, open, airy, and comfortable presentation. This is such a musical iem that I immediately lost all care for the finer details, and yet when I went looking for them, I barely felt anything was missing! Here is my full review:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/hiby-lasya.25890/review/29122/


----------



## ShakyJake (Sep 7, 2022)

harry501501 said:


> I was going thru the big box of oldies to find an IEM I could use that didn't cos discomfort if I fell asleep in them and came across an old Timmkoo Estron pair(the blue triple driver ones). Not many of you will know this old brand. I paired it with the FIIO FD5 cable and was surprised how good they sounded still. This cable seems to have taken the edge of that metallic tint in the upper mid vocals.
> 
> I wonder why this brand never went further with their IEMs? They must have been one of the earliest chifi budget brands to use hybrid setups at extremely low prices? They had something for everyone. The silver BA+DD ones were analytical, the gold DD+2BA were detailed and mature and the blue DD+2BA are utterly engaging with great soundstage and very good bass. I spent four hours listening to them last night hooked to my K5 PRO. I'm not sure if they all used the same DD, but bass on all three is as good as it gets in the budget world.
> 
> Sorry I can't remember the exact model names. Think it's like C630, C631 for the triple drivers?


It is likely the Estron/Timmkoo EST/C633. I have a couple of them. The last one was less than $20 on Amazon...

See the Slater (Where is he?) post talking about the Estron lineup.


----------



## zenki

For anyone interested:
Truthear zero review


----------



## Arjey

HZSOUND Heart Mirror _* Pro*_ just appeared on Ali!!! $75, so kinda waaay out of my budget, but I'm still extremely interested in what they're all about. 0 orders as of yet. If someone decides to risk ordering, tag me with a review


----------



## Ceeluh7

*KZ AS16 Pro

*

Here is my review (link below) of a set which does many things very well (my opinion of course). I suppose it can be a bit polarizing in the community. However I ended up enjoying the As16 Pro quite a lot. It has its issues, no doubt about it, but it also has some very redeeming qualities and for $55 I think the As16 Pro easily lives up to the asking price. Anyways, if you are in the market for such a thing please have a read. Also, take care everyone. 




Full Review:
https://www.mobileaudiophile.com/kz-as16-pro-review/


----------



## 1clearhead

Hello fellow head-fier’s…here’s my “quick impression” on the *CCA PLA13*.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cca-in-ear-monitors-impressions-thread.900149/post-17139261



Enjoy!

-Clear


----------



## Carrow

got a pair of 7hz Salnotes Zero inbound - got them off a classifieds site here in Ireland for pretty much what they're worth elsewhere. what does 20 bucks get you in 2022, I'll find out in a few days I guess.


----------



## Anycolouryoulike

Carrow said:


> got a pair of 7hz Salnotes Zero inbound - got them off a classifieds site here in Ireland for pretty much what they're worth elsewhere. what does 20 bucks get you in 2022, I'll find out in a few days I guess.


That's very interesting. Which classified ads were they? The vat on AE makes imports in to Ireland very expensive. Alternative sources would be most welcome.


----------



## Carrow

Anycolouryoulike said:


> That's very interesting. Which classified ads were they? The vat on AE makes imports in to Ireland very expensive. Alternative sources would be most welcome.


personal seller on Adverts.ie! also available on Linsoul/Hifigo &c but I don't know of a direct EU source!


----------



## SenorChang8

Anycolouryoulike said:


> That's very interesting. Which classified ads were they? The vat on AE makes imports in to Ireland very expensive. Alternative sources would be most welcome.



Yeah started using AE a lot less with the extra tax. Online shops haven filled that gap for me, most have the tax/duty fees paid for. Quick delivery for free/less than extra tax and warranty support. Check out the below, they’re quite well supported amongst the forums. 

Penon
HifiGo
Shenzen Audio
Linsoul
KeepHifi


----------



## Fat Larry

SenorChang8 said:


> Yeah started using AE a lot less with the extra tax. Online shops haven filled that gap for me, most have the tax/duty fees paid for. Quick delivery for free/less than extra tax and warranty support. Check out the below, they’re quite well supported amongst the forums.
> 
> Penon
> HifiGo
> ...



Can't speak for the others but i just compared what i paid for my last set (KZ EDX Ultra) on ALi (with 15% nz gst tax applied) vs Linsoul = $22 NZD vs $34 NZD.


----------



## SenorChang8

Fat Larry said:


> Can't speak for the others but i just compared what i paid for my last set (KZ EDX Ultra) on ALi (with 15% nz gst tax applied) vs Linsoul = $22 NZD vs $34 NZD.



Yeah as usual YMMV, AE will have its bargains here and there especially stacking their coupons.


----------



## Carpet (Sep 13, 2022)

Fat Larry said:


> Can't speak for the others but i just compared what i paid for my last set (KZ EDX Ultra) on ALi (with 15% nz gst tax applied) vs Linsoul = $22 NZD vs $34 NZD.


The Linsoul store (DD-Audio) sometimes has much higher prices on AE too. Amazon Australia is actually cheaper than AE for some things eg. Aria
Freight is free over about $65 NZ.


----------



## Fat Larry

Carpet said:


> The Linsoul store (DD-Audio) sometimes has much higher prices on AE too. Amazon Australia is actually cheaper than AE for some things eg. Aria
> Freight is free over about $65 NZ.


Good to know, ta.


----------



## jmwant

The unboxing of TRN EMX.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Sep 17, 2022)

Hi all, after a long long waiting time the IT00 are at home.

Luckily after a 30 hours burnin (them absolutely need it) the sound open and the bass are not so overelming...

Nice pair of Pokémon, musical and fun, warm timbre.
Subbass dig deep but remain polite, mid bass are powerfull too and bleed in the lower mids givin body to the whole sound, some time to much.
Acoustic instruments are a little to big or over amplified, earing Tony Rice his guitar sims a cannon 😄 (I know well the Santa Cruz Tony Rice, is my preferred acoustic guitar 😉).
Male vocals are full body, female warm and silk Joni Mitchell loose a hint of her high note sparkle, but remain gorgeous, the high mids peek help to give air to the sound.
The highs fall rapidly loosing some shimmering but are present enough to add details and air.

Incredibly this powerfull bassy iem are detailed and fast in the transients, not really analitical but onestly satisfying, working well with maybe every kinds of music.

Obviously electronic and edm are them cup of tee, but are always fun and engaging with every genre. 


Reading all your post about the planar iems my gas fire up....and I've order the Celest Gumiho (not a pure planar) on Ali.
Now I'm waiting for them....😎😉


----------



## Basss (Sep 21, 2022)

Hello, i have xb90ex but already dead.
Is there any chi-fi can beat xb90ex?

I decide to pick *kz zas*, or any other alternative *better quality than xb90ex*?
*Can Blon-03* beat xb90ex?
*Can new sony xb75ap* beat discontinue xb90ex?

I hear about *whizzer kylin & tfz no.3,*.. is those iem big upgrade to kz zas?
Because my budget on kz zas

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## r31ya (Sep 21, 2022)

Basss said:


> Hello, i have xb90ex but already dead.
> Is there any chi-fi can beat xb90ex?
> 
> I decide to pick *kz zas*, or any other alternative *better quality than xb90ex*?
> ...


whats your budget?

From KZ/CCA house, if you want bass, you could hunt for KZ ESX on the cheap, or CCA PLA13 which is a bit more expensive.
Or you could hunt for SuperTFZ Force1 if you want some bass from TFZ house
TRN TA1Max/ST5 review is pretty positive or KZ ZS10ProX is a bit new but review is kinda good.
Tri Kai is another one that is pretty good with decent bass


----------



## Basss (Sep 21, 2022)

r31ya said:


> whats your budget?
> 
> From KZ/CCA house, if you want bass, you could hunt for KZ ESX on the cheap, or CCA PLA13 which is a bit more expensive.
> Or you could hunt for SuperTFZ Force1 if you want some bass from TFZ house
> ...


Thx for your reference

My budget on kz zas price or bit more

How u compare/rank kz zas to other iem u mention it?
Zas vs pla 13 which one the best?


----------



## countryboyhk

Basss said:


> Hello, i have xb90ex but already dead.
> Is there any chi-fi can beat xb90ex?
> 
> I decide to pick *kz zas*, or any other alternative *better quality than xb90ex*?
> ...



KZ ZES is a cheaper alternative, its 12mm DD providing great, impact bass on par with xb90ex.  They share similar retro & organic tuning too,   It's not a popular choice as it really needs at least 100hr burn-in in order to make it shine, the difference is night & day after burn-in.  I also have a ZAS, it's a bass cannon for sure, but the DD seems dominates everything, the BAs on the other hand not really cohesive to the DD.  ZAS doesn't sound smooth to me even after burn-in, change cable or tips.


----------



## Jmop

Basss said:


> Hello, i have xb90ex but already dead.
> Is there any chi-fi can beat xb90ex?
> 
> I decide to pick *kz zas*, or any other alternative *better quality than xb90ex*?
> ...


Blon 03 is a good buy coming from xb90ex, both have big tight bass, though Sony goes lower and is more expansive. Blon has more even mids. I don’t really remember Sony’s treble response aside from energy at 5k.


----------



## keesue

Ok, so I sprung for the Truthears.  First impressions:  

> Jazz, my main genre.  Very capable albeit a bit emotionally uninvolving.  Too polite, me thinks.  I could easily live with them but the Letshuoer S12s have more 'there' there.  Subtle but noticeable. 

> Next up - R&B.  Vocals presented nicely.  Groove is right but again, a touch polite but entirely competent.   

> Classical:  Yep.  Great here.  Timbres are true and me likey.  The tuning fits the bill.  Polite works. The extra bump down low pays off with weight and authority which is needed for symphonic music.  (I always bemoaned this in my Stax ear-speakers).  The Truthears are nicely tuned all the rest of the way.  No screechy violins or tinty oboes which is hard to pull off, and for me, show-stoppers.  The crescendo of an orchestra at full tilt (tripple forte) is communicated with authority as is a small string ensemble.  High praise for these indeed.  I think this is their natura habitat.

> Onto the ultimate switch-up: Hard-hitting, straight-up-ghetto Hip-Hop & Rap.  Yessir. To borrow a phrase, "whoomp, der it iz".  These dig down deep to get the drive right matching their tuning curve and the politeness tames a just a bit of the artificial-ness but lets the impact of the music work the magic.  Funny how they work (for me, anyway) on music at totally opposite ends of the spectrum. 

> Lastly, Rock.  These have some damned good boogey to them for sure.  Again, a touch polite but tonally true.  Electric guitars sound as they should.  

Polite is a theme that runs through the Truthears.  Not a bad thing, better than the opposite - shouty, but worth noting.  A safe pick for the money with true timbre.  I'll be reaching for these for classical and Hip Hop.  Damn, that just doesn't sound right...

I used the black foam tips they came with which work nicely.  The nozzles were a bit too big for my regular foams but I'm not hurtin'.  They seal and that's what counts.  These need a good seal to work right IMO.

This IEM thing is addictive...


----------



## Carpet

Basss said:


> Hello, i have xb90ex but already dead.
> Is there any chi-fi can beat xb90ex?
> 
> I decide to pick *kz zas*, or any other alternative *better quality than xb90ex*?
> ...


The higher end KZ IEMs aren't as competitive as their cheaper offerings. Don't fall into the trap of believing that more drivers equals better sound.

The original Moondrop Aria (2021) has good bass and so does the TinHifi T3 plus. Both excellent choices if you want strong, but not overwhelming bass. 

The CCA PLA13 has a LOT of bass. Okay for the price but really needs something better than a phone to drive it.

BLON BL-03 can be a problem for fit due to the short nozzle. It also needs tip and cable upgrades which makes it more expensive.

The original CCA CRA is fantastic for bass and worth buying as a spare even if you get something else. KZ EDX Ultra is similar. Neither have muddy bass.

If you want to go cheaper then the CCA CA16 is worth considering over the ZAS.

The new KBEAR Rosefinch is another cheaper option. Initial reports are that, it's a warm tuning with plenty of bass.



r31ya said:


> whats your budget?
> 
> From KZ/CCA house, if you want bass, you could hunt for KZ ESX on the cheap, or CCA PLA13 which is a bit more expensive.
> Or you could hunt for SuperTFZ Force1 if you want some bass from TFZ house
> ...


 All of the above are good suggestions. I have the TRN TA1 Max, and it's great value, with more mid-bass than sub-bass.
KAI was good, but my one has failed. So now I have to ship it back for repair or replacement.

It's getting close to 11/11, you could get a CRA in the meantime and pick up something better during the sale!


----------



## SenorChang8

@keesue I agree a safe tuning but  versatile and very enjoyable. Looks great too.


----------



## keesue

As a follow-to my last:  The thing with these IEMs is the pronounced bass, which works well with some music, can be overwhelming with others.  It all depends on the quality and placement of the bass in the recording.  This can be disconcerting; but, when the bass is right, these things shine.  Even on Hip-Hop, lousy bass=lousy reproduction.  I guess that holds true with all IEMs, so I'll temper my criticism accordingly.  As to polite, it can translate into boring.  Having listened to them more, I'm more impressed.  Call it getting used to them and break in, but I switched to my other IEMs and returned to these.  In fairness, the Truthears may not be for everybody but one thing is for certain: They give a pretty honest representation of the music.   I'm going to add clinical to polite.  I still hold that they are outstanding on classical music and that's saying something.

To be clear, these are super good IEMs; and, with super well recorded material, these IEMs come into their own.  I can see why some of the more professional reviewers here had their comments and I agree.  Source material is critical indeed...

Cheers


----------



## Basss (Sep 23, 2022)

r31ya said:


> whats your budget?
> 
> From KZ/CCA house, if you want bass, you could hunt for KZ ESX on the cheap, or CCA PLA13 which is a bit more expensive.
> Or you could hunt for SuperTFZ Force1 if you want some bass from TFZ house
> ...


I will buy this ESX after read many positive review,

Also buy *kbear rosefinch or kz zs10 pro x and skip ZAS*
Which one is the best, kbear or kz zs10?


----------



## r31ya

Basss said:


> I will buy this ESX after read many positive review,
> 
> Also buy *kbear rosefinch or kz zs10 pro x and skip ZAS*
> Which one is the best, kbear or kz zs10?


I will recommend using a widebore eartips like kbear07 that will help expand the soundstage and give the bass some room


----------



## Basss

Which one the best: *Kz zs10 pro or kbear rosefinch?*


----------



## lushmelody

Basss said:


> Which one the best: *Kz zs10 pro or kbear rosefinch?*


It depends on your preferences. Old KZ is a very bright V while the KBear is a warm, non aggressive tuning


----------



## lushmelody

Carpet said:


> The higher end KZ IEMs aren't as competitive as their cheaper offerings. Don't fall into the trap of believing that more drivers equals better sound.
> 
> The original Moondrop Aria (2021) has good bass and so does the TinHifi T3 plus. Both excellent choices if you want strong, but not overwhelming bass.
> 
> ...


Yeah, current KZ "high-end"/flagships arent technical monsters. Maybe they know the limits of cheap hardware and try to tune BAs to deliver a smooth playing. Most of competition in that bracket is just single DD - that also struggle in treble - anyway. I think they just adapt to offer less sibilant BAs as alternative IEMs. TRN, by contrast, at least tries to sell some 1-2 Knowles sometimes (instead of 5+ cheap BAs). But it seems the sub $100 is pushing bright/very analytical to more expensive territories. Even Olina and Heart Mirror are being revised to the warmer side.


----------



## KipNix (Sep 24, 2022)

chinmie said:


> i just want to share my impression about the Einsear T2 after a couple of days owning it:
> - it really needs a considerable


I know this is years later and the T2 might even be discontinued but I want to give a heads up.
 I love the T2 and it's neutral sound, especially after tweaking the FR to the Harman Curve with the Peace app.
Now they sound a lot better, but there's one big problem.
The microphonics are HORRIBLE.
The slightest rub on the cloth coated cable sounds like thunder. And the cable is attached.
It's a shame the makers didn't make a detachable cable.
But you have to realize many budget IEMs back then had permanent cables.


----------



## r31ya (Sep 25, 2022)

Basss said:


> Which one the best: *Kz zs10 pro or kbear rosefinch?*


Get the new KZ ZS10 pr X or TRN ST5


----------



## robbomanx2

Carpet said:


> The higher end KZ IEMs aren't as competitive as their cheaper offerings. Don't fall into the trap of believing that more drivers equals better sound.
> 
> The original Moondrop Aria (2021) has good bass and so does the TinHifi T3 plus. Both excellent choices if you want strong, but not overwhelming bass.
> 
> ...



It would be interesting seeing people compare the cra+ with the Rosefinch. I read some early reviews with people mentioning how much bass the Rosefinch has. 

Here are 2 graphs I found online of both the Cra+ and the Rosefinch. 




I'm a noob at reading charts but this seems to indicate the Cra+ actually has more bass then the Rosefinch?


----------



## baskingshark

robbomanx2 said:


> It would be interesting seeing people compare the cra+ with the Rosefinch. I read some early reviews with people mentioning how much bass the Rosefinch has.
> 
> Here are 2 graphs I found online of both the Cra+ and the Rosefinch.
> 
> ...




Hi friend, you can't really compare graphs done by different users, who use different measuring rigs, with different eartips, with different insertion depths and different seals. These 2 graphs are also stretched differently in the axis.

Graphs are ideally compared by the same user with the same rig. They can look extremely different for the same IEM, just by varying a few of the above parameters.


----------



## JEHL

So I think my BL-03 may finally be on life support now. And I may soon need a hopefully sub $30 replacement...


----------



## Carpet

JEHL said:


> So I think my BL-03 may finally be on life support now. And I may soon need a hopefully sub $30 replacement...


Do remember to take them out BEFORE using a defibrillator!

You're spoilt for choice with budget releases these days. Dragonscale and Rosefinch are both new interesting options for warm tunings with lifted bass. 7Hz Salnotes Zero is a no brainer for something more neutral. 11/11 is getting pretty close too!


----------



## keesue

Look at what I just received.  First Impressions:  Smooth as silk.  How the heck can these $20 IEMs sound so good.  Bass for days and well controlled to boot.  The rest of the frequency band is well-balanced.  Smooooooth.


----------



## gourab1995

Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now. 

Used to have the sony mdr ex15ap. They sound very close to the mh755, unfortunately the reliability on them is very poor. Left side stopped working within 3 months.


----------



## r31ya

gourab1995 said:


> Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now.
> 
> Used to have the sony mdr ex15ap. They sound very close to the mh755, unfortunately the reliability on them is very poor. Left side stopped working within 3 months.


If you want the newer gen Chifi,
Either, HZSound WaistDrum or Astrotec Vesna


----------



## Steve Dave (Sep 30, 2022)

gourab1995 said:


> Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now.
> 
> Used to have the sony mdr ex15ap. They sound very close to the mh755, unfortunately the reliability on them is very poor. Left side stopped working within 3 months.


If you are considering the Tanyas then I take it captive cables are not a deal breaker?
For me personally the Final Audio thin bullet design are the most comfortable earphones I've used, can be worn cable down or up over the ear.
If you decide not to go with the Tanyas, in the same price range maybe look at the E500 or E1000.

Although I told myself I would not buy any more fixed cable IEMs I recently bought the similarly designed KBEar Little Q which I find are just as comfortable, local Amazon had them discounted to under £13/$15 so just too tempting.

Other small/thin/cheap/reasonably well reviewed IEMs to maybe look at are the older KZ ED9 and NiceHCK X49 or the new KBEAR Dumpling and CVJ Stepless to see if any produce your preferred sound signature.


----------



## DBaldock9

gourab1995 said:


> Any recommendations for some good sleep iems. I'm looking at the tanchjim tanya right now.
> 
> Used to have the sony mdr ex15ap. They sound very close to the mh755, unfortunately the reliability on them is very poor. Left side stopped working within 3 months.



Back in 2016, I bought the Tennmak Pro, and they're low profile / comfortable to use while side-sleeping.
The Tennmak Official Store on AliExpress still has them available for $27 - $30 (depending on whether you get the cable with a Mic).

I've got the Rose Aurora (2017), which are also comfortable for sleeping, but they don't appear to be available any longer.

My favorite sleeping earphones are the Pizen PianoTrio (2018) - but they're also discontinued.


----------



## gourab1995 (Oct 1, 2022)

Steve Dave said:


> If you are considering the Tanyas then I take it captive cables are not a deal breaker?
> For me personally the Final Audio thin bullet design are the most comfortable earphones I've used, can be worn cable down or up over the ear.
> If you decide not to go with the Tanyas, in the same price range maybe look at the E500 or E1000.
> 
> ...


I have the final e500 they protrude out of the ear too much. Sad since their sound signature is actually perfect for sleepy non-offensive listening. Similar issues with the ed9 for me. This is why I'm looking for something that has the form factor of the mh755 or Sennheiser cx series. The detachable wires is a plus but not a requirement as such if the earphones themselves are durable. Durability and form factor is primary, sound 2nd.


----------



## gourab1995

r31ya said:


> If you want the newer gen Chifi,
> Either, HZSound WaistDrum or Astrotec Vesna



Hmm i did not know about the Vesna, removable cable, good form factor. I might just get this. On the wishlist right now


----------



## gourab1995

DBaldock9 said:


> Back in 2016, I bought the Tennmak Pro, and they're low profile / comfortable to use while side-sleeping.
> The Tennmak Official Store on AliExpress still has them available for $27 - $30 (depending on whether you get the cable with a Mic).
> 
> I've got the Rose Aurora (2017), which are also comfortable for sleeping, but they don't appear to be available any longer.
> ...


Anything off aliexpress is out of bounds for me now in India. Good thing I got my introductory chifi during the golden times when you still buy from aliexpress starting with the kz ate.


----------



## Carpet

gourab1995 said:


> Anything off aliexpress is out of bounds for me now in India. Good thing I got my introductory chifi during the golden times when you still buy from aliexpress starting with the kz ate.


Aren't there mail order retailers based in Singapore you could use?


----------



## r31ya

gourab1995 said:


> Hmm i did not know about the Vesna, removable cable, good form factor. I might just get this. On the wishlist right now


Vesna have two version, the normal one with fixed cable and the EVO with removable cable.
the supposely sound the same but EVO is fairly pricier.
a good LCP DD in bullet form factor if you want to try that type of DD


----------



## robbomanx2

baskingshark said:


> Hi friend, you can't really compare graphs done by different users, who use different measuring rigs, with different eartips, with different insertion depths and different seals. These 2 graphs are also stretched differently in the axis.
> 
> Graphs are ideally compared by the same user with the same rig. They can look extremely different for the same IEM, just by varying a few of the above parameters.


Thanks for the reply mate, learned something new again  I think I will wait for 11/11 and then buy the CCA Cra+ I think i will enjoy these IEM's.


----------



## keesue (Oct 1, 2022)

keesue said:


> Look at what I just received.  First Impressions:  Smooth as silk.  How the heck can these $20 IEMs sound so good.  Bass for days and well controlled to boot.  The rest of the frequency band is well-balanced.  Smooooooth.


A follow up after listening to these since they arrived:  These are the greatest steal of the century.  The tuning is spot on.  Bass doesn't boom but extends, vocals are up front and center, as are solo instruments, and the highs are clear.  Compared to my other $20 IEMs, they are the smoothest.  The Letshuoer Zeros are no slouch either.  Each of the bunch do things a bit different than others but all are infinitely listenable for sure.  These HBBs are well-balanced similar to the Crinacles.  That is my summary statement:  Well-balanced all for $20 Jeez...  Why spend anything more?

When comparing these $20 IEMs with the iBasso IT01s, which are DD also, the IT01s are fuller, richer if you will.  It is a subtle but clear difference just as the differences among the $20 IEMs I have.  HBB and Crinacle's IEMs are subtly different but I don't feel let down by either one. 

This is the heyday of budget IEMs for sure.  Now, I'm going to score the Katos.  I've been eyeing them for a bit.  They will be my first foray into the mid-range IEMs.  I started with the iBassos and now I'm hooked.  The $20 will be my daily out-and-about drivers.  

Damnit, this hobby is 'spensive.  (My headphone collection is starring at me and I can hear them sayin', "When you gonna quit listening to dem tarts?"    Heh....


----------



## bullhead (Oct 1, 2022)

bullhead said:


> Having a maximum budget of 100$ ( could stretch a few dollars more), is it preferable to get a very good IEM or a pair of IEM + DAC/AMP? I understand that the audio source is also important but i don't have much exactly much budget right now. Thanks in advance ^^


Well, I'd like to come and do an update (?) on what I ended up purchasing.
At first I was thinking of going for the Tripowin Olina, but my budget was cut by external issues and I decided it was a bad idea for me to go for something focused on treble (Thanks anyway to those who gave me clear advice, and to Carpet for helping me to better understand some of the details), so when I was able to buy a decent IEM I was just seeing that in the forum several users were furiously recommending the Reecho OVA SG-01, and they seemed to have several features I was looking for, so I went for them without hesitation (Well, in the middle of all this a friend gave me the classic Blon Bl-03, I don't think I can say anything new that hasn't already been said, but honestly I loved them and I am fond of them).

Finally days ago I got them and I have to admit I'm fascinated, they have an overall balance quite well done (or at least to my ears) with a treble in a way that pleases me, the famous higher treble zone has a remarkable control which I appreciate quite a lot because I'm quite sensitive to that area, and a rush in the air that gives space and sparkle to things. The bass I feel is kept in quite a bit of control, rumbling and noticeably so when the song calls for it. They are quite clear (clarifying, for me, I haven't had access to good Hi-Fi systems or headphones) in a way I've never felt before and even with that quite a few songs without "the best mix and mastering" what I have in my library can be enjoyed without problems. If I get around to it I will eventually do a longer review, but to summarize I am extremely pleased


----------



## snip3r77

Should I just get the 7hz zero? I wanted to get the aria but there is paint chipping. Looking at something fun not a bass head thanks


----------



## Kumonomukou

snip3r77 said:


> Should I just get the 7hz zero? I wanted to get the aria but there is paint chipping. Looking at something fun not a bass head thanks


I wouldn't worry about Aria paint chipping. In fact they look great when all paints were striped IMO. What I can tell is that Aria feels more comfortable than Zero on my ears. (Bear in mind there's fine line of sanding down metal earbuds. Perfectly fine with Aria and aluminum based IEMs, but risk of slight oxidation/rusty red for non-alloy metal based IEMs eg. Hzsound HM).

Also lower the expectations prior buying all these. They're fine, but new pairs are unlikely to wow you, if already having few sets of different signatures in possession. I felt underwhelmed for my past 5, 6 ($50~$150 range)purchases consecutively.


----------



## boncel

keesue said:


> A follow up after listening to these since they arrived:  These are the greatest steal of the century.  The tuning is spot on.  Bass doesn't boom but extends, vocals are up front and center, as are solo instruments, and the highs are clear.  Compared to my other $20 IEMs, they are the smoothest.  The Letshuoer Zeros are no slouch either.  Each of the bunch do things a bit different than others but all are infinitely listenable for sure.  These HBBs are well-balanced similar to the Crinacles.  That is my summary statement:  Well-balanced all for $20 Jeez...  Why spend anything more?
> 
> When comparing these $20 IEMs with the iBasso IT01s, which are DD also, the IT01s are fuller, richer if you will.  It is a subtle but clear difference just as the differences among the $20 IEMs I have.  HBB and Crinacle's IEMs are subtly different but I don't feel let down by either one.
> 
> ...


any comparison with cca cra (og) or eda balance ? 
_thanks _


----------



## Carpet

snip3r77 said:


> Should I just get the 7hz zero? I wanted to get the aria but there is paint chipping. Looking at something fun not a bass head thanks


7Hz Zero is a pretty good starting point for a neutral tuning. Buy that, listen to it for a while and figure out what you do and don't like about how it sounds. Then consider getting another one. If it's truly what you like and you don't feel the need to buy another IEM, then congratulations, you have escaped the rabbit hole. Otherwise, kiss your wallet goodbye!


----------



## DynamicEars

Carpet said:


> If it's truly what you like and you don't feel the need to buy another IEM, then congratulations, you have escaped the rabbit hole.


There is no such thing here. Curiosity will suck you back to the rabbit hole, even deeper


----------



## r31ya

KZ ZS10 Pro x available locally at relatively good price... mighty tempting
but weirdly very little info/review for this thing.


----------



## Carpet

r31ya said:


> KZ ZS10 Pro x available locally at relatively good price... mighty tempting
> but weirdly very little info/review for this thing.


Vortex and Akros are both reliable. I think the TRN ST1 hogged the limelight!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

OK! Wow, im happy to see this thread is still alive, thanks guy for keeping chifi passio burnin!
I'm mostly active on Chifi Love group now but will try to be more here, since well...FB is FB...and HF is HF.

I just receive the Hzsound Hearth Mirror Pro!
will share you a first impressions now:
These arent warm, its bright-crisp V to W shape, vividly balanced, but not overly excited due to great attack speed, mid bass hit hard yet definition is a bit blurry in edge, not extacly boomy, but the bass pressure is intense, sens of dynamic speed is immediate and in your face. Shouty bass with tight sustain, hum....will i say it, it remind me Blon BL05 bass, but I need to AB them to be sure....

Ok, was going to talk about mids but attack speed is so captivating....this W shape dynamic is insanely energic yet snappy on top....this is how we know its very same DD than original HZM, im 99.9999% certain about this since timbre is similar even if improved alot in mid range.

Yes, this mid range, presence is greatly resolve yet definition edge smoothed, dynamic is intense and upper mids well rounded here...perhaps genius rounded due to very energic tonality i dont understand it doesnt create sibilance or shoutyness...still, while not shouty loudness of presence if quite intense, this make female vocal jump at you with fowards resonance that can surely be fatiguing for some.

Treble is magical, again, a proof its original HZM DD...(well, we will need a tear down to be sure but it seem so for me). Its very crisp, clean when there no bass resonance, rich in micro details and ultra fast and snappy, in fact, its more edgy and controlled in attack as well as more resolve than all rest of spectrum so we still have this ''treble momentum'' with HZ Pro.

Simply put, HZ Pro is a bassier HZM with more mids presence and body, thicker timbre and sligthly softed treble. It's excellent, yet bass quantity affect bass quality as expected.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

keesue said:


> Look at what I just received.  First Impressions:  Smooth as silk.  How the heck can these $20 IEMs sound so good.  Bass for days and well controlled to boot.  The rest of the frequency band is well-balanced.  Smooooooth.


whaaat! great! congrats mate

are they dark too?
really wonder how they compare to VK4....


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> OK! Wow, im happy to see this thread is still alive, thanks guy for keeping chifi passio burnin!
> I'm mostly active on Chifi Love group now but will try to be more here, since well...FB is FB...and HF is HF.
> 
> I just receive the Hzsound Hearth Mirror Pro!
> ...



Bro the HZSound Heart Mirror Pro is almost identical in tonality to the Moondrop Aria 2021:






But for sure the Heart Mirror Pro is better in technicalities on A/B testing. But it is a far cry from the original Heart Mirror's neutral bright tuning.


----------



## jmwant

snip3r77 said:


> Should I just get the 7hz zero? I wanted to get the aria but there is paint chipping. Looking at something fun not a bass head thanks


Aria is still better than zero in terms of SQ IMO. And a sandblasted Aria looks like a matte KXXS, paint chipping won't affect sound quality.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi all.

Very interesting NymPHONOmaniacs Heart Mirror Pro first impression, by Baskingshark replay, it seems a more airy Aria and I could like this a lot 'cos I find Aria pleasing but a little lifeless.

Is this correct and has the Mirror Pro punchier bass?
And how it compare to Yuan Li Tforce?

As neutral/technical sounding iem I'm very pleased with the standard Mirror.

On the other side I'm still looking for my personal TOTL fun iem.
I'm still waiting AE for my Celeste Gumiho.....
By now the IT00 is my dayly preferred, but it is a little to dark and with a loudness effect for my taste.

I've found a good offer for the OH10 on the IKKO LOT store and I'm really tempting. 
Others iems in my radar are Tipsy Ttrompso, Tri I3 pro or Tingker TK300 (maybe too much V shaped).
I pair it with Xduoo X2s.

Which one you friends suggest me?

Thank's!


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Very interesting NymPHONOmaniacs Heart Mirror Pro first impression, by Baskingshark replay, it seems a more airy Aria and I could like this a lot 'cos I find Aria pleasing but a little lifeless.
> 
> ...


TRI I3Pro and Tipsy TTROMSO are both thick, warm tunings, a lot of fun and good for long listening sessions without fatigue. Dan's Audio reviews had comparison of I3Pro with some other IEMs. He trashed them, but many of the comments preferred them over the OH10! HBB did a turn around on the I3Pro in one of his recent planar roundups, his earlier impressions had been pretty scathing. TROMSO doesn't have the treble detail of the I3Pro, but is good value for half the price. Very good stage given the tuning.

Audiosense AQ4 is also worth checking out if you want a warm tuning around $200. Not as warm as the other two and has MMCX instead of 2 pin. Still has good note weight but a little cleaner.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Bro the HZSound Heart Mirror Pro is almost identical in tonality to the Moondrop Aria 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need to AB them, but bass seem more boomy with HZ Pro, mids more energic as well as overall dynamic less laid back.
happy you got them and graph them! happy to see you here too bro! what eartips do you use with the Pro, for now its KB07 and Starlines (as always lol)

what IEM stand apart for you in last 3 months?

I,m very in love with Tangzu Zetian Wu, my fav planar in term of tonality...i have 7 planars now lol these, S12 and P1plus are ma go to


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Very interesting NymPHONOmaniacs Heart Mirror Pro first impression, by Baskingshark replay, it seems a more airy Aria and I could like this a lot 'cos I find Aria pleasing but a little lifeless.
> 
> ...


i need more listen and to at least do first A-B, but i know Aria on hands since i listen to them regularly still
HZ Pro is brighter V shape, punchier bass indeed, less linear and clean sub bass extension, timbre seem a hint thicker-brighter in mids and treble more crunchy snappy less airy and delicate....let say it's an Aria with more balls lol
Not bad and i will try to compare those 2 in my detailed review.

what im curious about too, is if we do vent mod to OG HZM, did we get the pro for 40$ less?? will perhaps try....


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 3, 2022)

> Carpet said:
> 
> 
> > TRI I3Pro and Tipsy TTROMSO are both thick, warm tunings, a lot of fun and good for long listening sessions without fatigue. Dan's Audio reviews had comparison of I3Pro with some other IEMs. He trashed them, but many of the comments preferred them over the OH10! HBB did a turn around on the I3Pro in one of his recent planar roundups, his earlier impressions had been pretty scathing. TROMSO doesn't have the treble detail of the I3Pro, but is good value for half the price. Very good stage given the tuning.
> ...


Great suggestioni the AQ4, they sims my cup of tee!
Maybe I have to wait for the 11/11 AE discount. 😉
Thank's Carpet.👍



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> i need more listen and to at least do first A-B, but i know Aria on hands since i listen to them regularly still
> HZ Pro is brighter V shape, punchier bass indeed, less linear and clean sub bass extension, timbre seem a hint thicker-brighter in mids and treble more crunchy snappy less airy and delicate....let say it's an Aria with more balls lol
> Not bad and i will try to compare those 2 in my detailed review.
> 
> what im curious about too, is if we do vent mod to OG HZM, did we get the pro for 40$ less?? will perhaps try....


Esactly what I like to read.
Thank's NimPHONOmaniacs.😃

I did the mesh mod to OG HZM with the Tanya mesh and I use the HZM so with the original cable and Final tips...just an hint more bass and warm general sound, really just an hint, but pleasant.
Obviously I can't compare it with the Pro but I suspect the Pro response curve is more effective.
Maybe you may try and report us.😃


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Very interesting NymPHONOmaniacs Heart Mirror Pro first impression, by Baskingshark replay, it seems a more airy Aria and I could like this a lot 'cos I find Aria pleasing but a little lifeless.
> 
> ...



The Heart Mirror Pro has better dynamics and technicalities than the Aria 2021, while keeping the same tonal balance. I do think it is a marginal upgrade over the Aria 2021.


OH10 is a really nice midFI V shaped set with superb bass. May be a little bright and heavy in the shells, but for good reason, it is still one of the most recommended $100ish V shaped sets even after a few years on the market. I like the sound but found it a bit heavy for prolonged use, so YMMV. Maybe u can audition it first to try the fit? No point if something sounds heavenly but you cannot tolerate the fit for long? But if the fit is okay, it is really a very good V shaped set.

Tingker TK300 is another V shaped set with big bass too, but it is very uncomfortable and timbre is a bit metallic. OH10 beats it for technicalities also. I would take the OH10 over it if the price is the same.




NymPHONOmaniac said:


> need to AB them, but bass seem more boomy with HZ Pro, mids more energic as well as overall dynamic less laid back.
> happy you got them and graph them! happy to see you here too bro! what eartips do you use with the Pro, for now its KB07 and Starlines (as always lol)
> 
> what IEM stand apart for you in last 3 months?
> ...



I use stock tips with the Heart Mirror Pro.

Yeah the Zetian Wu has really excellent tonality for a planar, though maybe it isn't as technical as the Timeless/S12, but the tonality is really good. Timbre is not too bad for a planar also. Definitely a nice planar to consider from the usual brighter planars.

As for any stand-out IEM of the past 3 months, actually most of the releases are sidegrades that aren't talked about after a few weeks. Almost every week, a new hype-train is released, but nothing really is ground-breaking TBH. I still use the Tanchjim Oxygen, Sony XBA N3 and Sony M9 most days.

Any good IEMs of the past 3 months from your side to recommend?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The Heart Mirror Pro has better dynamics and technicalities than the Aria 2021, while keeping the same tonal balance. I do think it is a marginal upgrade over the Aria 2021.
> 
> 
> OH10 is a really nice midFI V shaped set with superb bass. May be a little bright and heavy in the shells, but for good reason, it is still one of the most recommended $100ish V shaped sets even after a few years on the market. I like the sound but found it a bit heavy for prolonged use, so YMMV. Maybe u can audition it first to try the fit? No point if something sounds heavenly but you cannot tolerate the fit for long? But if the fit is okay, it is really a very good V shaped set.
> ...



Well, the Zetian is kind of a very big crush, so this might be it since i was mostly into planars game...always finding something wrong about timbral balance for my ears...Zetian is king of versatility for me, very usefull due to varied music style i listen too.

I did enjoy neutrality of Kinera Golden 2.0. Not so much the Hodur Ive just review even if Wow effect of magnetostat did work for some days...

Another warm all arounder I still enjoy and use is the Audiosense Aq4. These and T800 are only one i use from...7 models of AS i own. Still curious about DT200 tough! And AQ7 even if what i read is a bit mitiged...

Oh, and strangely, i enjoy quite alot the THhifi Character too, love the bass performance...
CCA CRA+ is only KZ keeper in last months as well...

thats about it. Nothing truely phenomenal technical performance wise...
im quite into dongles lately, have a crush on Moondrop Dawn and Questyle M15


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 3, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> The Heart Mirror Pro has better dynamics and technicalities than the Aria 2021, while keeping the same tonal balance. I do think it is a marginal upgrade over the Aria 2021.
> 
> 
> OH10 is a really nice midFI V shaped set with superb bass. May be a little bright and heavy in the shells, but for good reason, it is still one of the most recommended $100ish V shaped sets even after a few years on the market. I like the sound but found it a bit heavy for prolonged use, so YMMV. Maybe u can audition it first to try the fit? No point if something sounds heavenly but you cannot tolerate the fit for long? But if the fit is okay, it is really a very good V shaped set.
> ...


Sadly I can't try any iems, I blind buy on AE (in Italy we are not lucky about iems shopping, only most famous trademarks or very chep consumer product without possibility to try them) this is the reasons i trust a lot in the
forumer suggestions. 😉😃

So confident in your, Carpet and NimPHONOmaniacs opinions I'll take in my basket OM10 and AQ4. 👍

I'm waiting for more info about AZM pro....😎😉

Thank's all!


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Well, the Zetian is kind of a very big crush, so this might be it since i was mostly into planars game...always finding something wrong about timbral balance for my ears...Zetian is king of versatility for me, very usefull due to varied music style i listen too.
> 
> I did enjoy neutrality of Kinera Golden 2.0. Not so much the Hodur Ive just review even if Wow effect of magnetostat did work for some days...
> 
> ...



The Audiosense DT200 is a warm neutral set with excellent timbre (for a pure BA IEM) and tonality. Great fit and isolation also.

Unfortunately the technicalities are like grade C/D, closed soundstage, fuzzy imaging, poor micro-details and instrument separation.

So it is kind of a one trick pony. At $100+ USD, I expect at least average to above average in all departments, you can't just ace tonality but have sub-par technicalities. If it were a $20 IEM like BLON BL-03, I can close one eye if technicalities are weak, since it is cheap. But at $100+, that's not really acceptable, and there are other IEMs with better value at that price range.


Audiosense AQ7 is bad, I sold it off after a few weeks. Wonky tonality (boosted sub bass and upper mids), plasticky BA timbre and weird imaging. Good micro-detailing though. Gets a D grade from me.



Lobarkaine said:


> Sadly I can't try any iems, I blind buy on AE (in Italy we are not lucky about iems shopping, only most famous trademarks or very chep consumer product without possibility to try them) this is the reasons i trust a lot in the
> forumer suggestions. 😉😃
> 
> So confident in your, Carpet and NimPHONOmaniacs opinions I'll take in my basket OM10 and AQ4. 👍
> ...



Congrats!

I think in the worst case scenerio that the IKKO OH10 doesn't fit, you can still find buyers for it, that's how popular they are.


----------



## gadgetgod

Got myself the Gumiho now, Talos shipment is still no way to be found  IDK where it is. Impressions on the Gumiho will follow soon


----------



## freelancr

BGVP Scale arrived today (2 DD, 22$).


Nice transparent shell and faceplate design
Cable is simple but looks, feels and behaves much better than KZ cables
Sound is, hm, don't know yet. Definitively not bad sounding. Has its own character. Mid bass focused. First BGVP set I listen to. 
I guess the bass curve with sub bass roll off is the BGVP signature sound (see measurement below)?



























Frequency Response Graph:




https://harpo.squig.link/?share=BGVP_Scale


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 4, 2022)

gadgetgod said:


> Got myself the Gumiho now, Talos shipment is still no way to be found  IDK where it is. Impressions on the Gumiho will follow soon


yeah, need impressions asap mate!

you didnt share it yet on Chifi Love lol
still waiting mine. Oh canada! well, Kinera tell me they have difficulties with 3D printers for housing....like...they loose 100pcs a week...in fact, i know too that profit margin is Absurdly small about those...no wonder with such drivers and a nice cable...
still excited about those though more realist. it do open new chifi doors which we are about to be impress with. 
sub-50$ real planars will come sooooon to!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

freelancr said:


> BGVP Scale arrived today (2 DD, 22$).
> 
> 
> Nice transparent shell and faceplate design
> ...


muddy bass? let say this is what graph suggest but it can deliver appealing warmth too...curious about any 2DD.
will follow your impressions mate.


----------



## lushmelody

*¹*


freelancr said:


> BGVP Scale arrived today (2 DD, 22$).
> 
> 
> Nice transparent shell and faceplate design
> ...


Meh. I was excited for that one. ~$20 is so crowded, no chance for a miss


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Have been enjoying the HZsound Hearth Mirror PRO quite alot this morning, so ive decide to give a listen to Aria too...

HZ Pro bass is quite different, it hit harder but have less clean sub bass, less boosted too. Rumble is cleaner with the Aria while more resonance-boomy with the HZpro.
Mids are leaner with the Aria, with ligher note weight and more distant and dry female vocal...yep, that surprise me too...
Resolution is higher with Aria too, layering is more transparent and instrument have more space btw them, it sound more airy and open too.
HZ mids are brighter and more upper mids fowards, attack have more edge, violin more bite and feel less blunted than Aria.
Treble is more energic, crunchy bit shouty with HZpro, Aria is dryer overall but crisper on top....
Technical performance seem at least faste with the HZpro, cant conclude anything yet but my bet go on HZ for now...yet, it seem we have more sound info with Aria...hum...
Let say HZ is notably more energic, thumpy and fun to listen to, yet Aria can still surprise use with its effortless resolution that seem to cover fuller response....soundstage is notably wider deeper with Aria, sub bass more clean and vibrant, treble seem more extended in a delicate way yet mids are leaner as well as overall dynamic ''duller'' more laid back, less W shape

thats just my impulsive impressions...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Just receive the Sonic Memory SM2.

it seem its a sub brand of NFaudio (well, carrying case at least)
these are crisp neutral, very bass light, with incredible attack speed. in fact, treble part is magnificent and dig crazy amount of texture nuance and micro details, percussions timing is cleany restitute, their a beautifull brilliance...very impressive in that regard.

Mids are transparent, a bit Aria like...so bit think and light in note weight, yet imaging is excellent.
Bass is the ''underwhelming'' part, especially in sub bass which is roll of, so while bass line are great in texture and definition, their not rumble or body to it...this make it hard to follow acoustic bass line extension in jazz or electric bass line is busy rock track...yet kick drum is freakin awesone...this is surprising to say the least! its beautifully rounded, textured and define with tigh energic punch....

Ill say these are more suited for instrumental music than pop or beat heavy music, vocal a more about presence than body.

These are technical beast, no doubt. mature neutral with magnify resolution....treble quality lover will like those too.





i made a post about unboxing ''accessories'' on Chif Love....very very funny. most overwhelming packaging of my whole chifi life! lol


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

baskingshark said:


> Bro the HZSound Heart Mirror Pro is almost identical in tonality to the Moondrop Aria 2021:
> 
> But for sure the Heart Mirror Pro is better in technicalities on A/B testing. But it is a far cry from the original Heart Mirror's neutral bright tuning.


"But it is a far cry from the original Heart Mirror's neutral bright tuning."

Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## baskingshark

LaughMoreDaily said:


> "But it is a far cry from the original Heart Mirror's neutral bright tuning."
> 
> Is that a good or bad thing?



Well the original Heart Mirror (non pro) was very unique as it was one of the rare neutralish IEMs at the budget segment. Most of the similar priced competitors are V shaped or Harmanish.

In fact, it is kind of a misnomer to call this Heart Mirror Pro a "Pro" version of the original Heart Mirror, since tonally they are very different.








So the new Heart Mirror Pro is quite harmanish, and is very similar in tonality to other sub $100 single DDs like the Aria 2021, Tin T3 Plus etc. They all appear to be sidegrades of each other, not much value-add TBH. 

Harman tuning is a safe option for manufacturers, since most people will prefer it tonally, so I get where they are coming from. They probably don't want to take too much risks with an extreme tuning, but if majority of budget IEMs use a Harman variant, then how do you stand out from the competition? (Well you can get a one-up over the rivals by sporting some anime waifu babe packaging or claiming some uranium driver).


----------



## Carpet (Oct 6, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Well the original Heart Mirror (non pro) was very unique as it was one of the rare neutralish IEMs at the budget segment. Most of the similar priced competitors are V shaped or Harmanish.
> 
> In fact, it is kind of a misnomer to call this Heart Mirror Pro a "Pro" version of the original Heart Mirror, since tonally they are very different.
> 
> ...



Sadly, I don't find it hard to believe that someone would try to convince people to buy an earphone with a uranium driver!


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> Well the original Heart Mirror (non pro) was very unique as it was one of the rare neutralish IEMs at the budget segment. Most of the similar priced competitors are V shaped or Harmanish.
> 
> In fact, it is kind of a misnomer to call this Heart Mirror Pro a "Pro" version of the original Heart Mirror, since tonally they are very different.
> 
> ...


I was hoping the HM Pro was an HM with fast detailed punching deeper subbass and midbass to give a more full body mids, but same defined and revealing high mids and trebbles of the original HM....

About the uranium DD drivers they works better paired with cryptonite BA, big impact and full estension, the anime waifu girls works better directly printed on the shell or in...silicon form with a sub woofer...😎😂


----------



## helloh3adfi

Lobarkaine said:


> About the uranium DD drivers they works better paired with cryptonite BA, big impact and full estension, the anime waifu girls works better directly printed on the shell or in...silicon form with a sub woofer...😎😂


Why not on the faceplate? Everyone shall see the artworks.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Well the original Heart Mirror (non pro) was very unique as it was one of the rare neutralish IEMs at the budget segment. Most of the similar priced competitors are V shaped or Harmanish.
> 
> In fact, it is kind of a misnomer to call this Heart Mirror Pro a "Pro" version of the original Heart Mirror, since tonally they are very different.
> 
> ...


+1 for sidegrade not upgrade
as well, more bass quantity=less quality imo

btw....their quite alot of other HZsound IEM earbyds nobody care to test...including HZ5 (seem to use same 10mm DD tough!).
Strangely, on taobao, the HZmirror Pro is call HZsound Mood Pro....more appropriate i think!


----------



## SenorChang8

Anyone heard the Tiandirenhe TD09? Supposedly a good bang (boom) for buck basshead set…


----------



## Lobarkaine

SenorChang8 said:


> Anyone heard the Tiandirenhe TD09? Supposedly a good bang (boom) for buck basshead set…


I've the black and red one, it'isnt not Easy understand the model on the Tiandirenhe official site on AE, and I may say that is very pleasing, good subbass and midbass, not to much recessed mids and estended non pearcing highs.
I likes it.


----------



## Carpet

SenorChang8 said:


> Anyone heard the Tiandirenhe TD09? Supposedly a good bang (boom) for buck basshead set…


I'm waiting on the TD02 and TD10, they are going in the Xmas present pile, Santa keeps the best ones! 

Or does that make me a Grinch?


----------



## KipNix

"anime waifu babe packaging"
Exactly! 
Niche marketing at its finest.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok....me trying to do comparison btw HZsound Pro and Tripowin Olina...

1h later, still listening to Olina and forget about HZ Pro .

Oups.
thats my comparison pals! lol


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok....me trying to do comparison btw HZsound Pro and Tripowin Olina...
> 
> 1h later, still listening to Olina and forget about HZ Pro .
> 
> ...


I bought into the Olina hype train and ordered it pretty soon after release. I'm not disappointed, it still gets regular ear-time. The detail, soundstage and imaging it provides are fantastic. I certainly don't consider it one of the "flash in the pan" releases. Kudos to Michael Bruce for coming up with the worlds simplest mod, using only what comes in the box!


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Carpet said:


> I bought into the Olina hype train and ordered it pretty soon after release. I'm not disappointed, it still gets regular ear-time. The detail, soundstage and imaging it provides are fantastic. I certainly don't consider it one of the "flash in the pan" releases. Kudos to Michael Bruce for coming up with the worlds simplest mod, using only what comes in the box!


+1 on the Olina, I got it in trade on a lark and it's just about perfect.


----------



## Barndoor

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003753334417.html
MC40 Custom ring iron earphone in ear hifi fever subwoofer mobile phone earphone wire control *with wheat to eat chicken* karaoke


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003753334417.html
> MC40 Custom ring iron earphone in ear hifi fever subwoofer mobile phone earphone wire control *with wheat to eat chicken* karaoke



I think EVERY expense was spared on the translation to English (or 'Merican) of the product description! Apparently these also cater to "Sexual requirements"


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barndoor said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003753334417.html
> MC40 Custom ring iron earphone in ear hifi fever subwoofer mobile phone earphone wire control *with wheat to eat chicken* karaoke


wow.....description hook me for sure....very poetical!
there a wild lee vibe to it as well, i mean, with a character mascot that look a bit ridiculous...

still, these intrigue me a bit now lol

will you try them mate?


----------



## Barndoor

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> will you try them mate?


Going to pass. Too much has arrived in the post recently for my wife's liking. Going to try to be good for October as no doubt my resistance will fail me in November.


----------



## brsdrgn

Barndoor said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003753334417.html
> MC40 Custom ring iron earphone in ear hifi fever subwoofer mobile phone earphone wire control *with wheat to eat chicken* karaoke



Such a complicated technology!


----------



## lushmelody

brsdrgn said:


> Such a complicated technology!


Laughing so hard. Born a meme


----------



## helloh3adfi

China IEMs are meme IEMs


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

any loving for the BLON BL05S still??
i mean...how can they still be hide in the shadow with such a color!

these are phenomenal value imo...these are like budget Olina, bit more energic....near on par technically...without a doubt better balanced bright V shape than HZsound Pro!
this is what make me try them today, i was shock and still am.
crazy good deal for 35$ imo built is very sturdy but fit can be an issue for some...not for me...find them more comfy than BL03


----------



## Lobarkaine

Gumiho is at home.

First impressions are very positive, autoritative bass and trasparent mids and high.

Now I'm doing the burn in that may only sound better this pokémon...litterally...I've choose the printed version..😎😆


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Laughing so hard. Born a meme


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Gumiho is at home.
> 
> First impressions are very positive, autoritative bass and trasparent mids and high.
> 
> Now I'm doing the burn in that may only sound better this pokémon...litterally...I've choose the printed version..😎😆


nice mate congrat, these seem super promising...your lucky to have your pair since their some issue with 3D printing...didnt get mine yet....
the SPD driver is something very exciting opening new doors for multi ''planar'' IEM.
Celest is Kinera budget experimental IEM, all sub100$ with crazy tech. Next one should be single planar, 50$ surely...i have lotta classified info about Celest products...and let say it's really the chifi revolution we were waiting for in term of tech evolution.
yet, i know everything about Gomiho tech but dont have them lol

so, what is unique about bass presentation? is it like a mix of BA+planar kinda bass? like very fast with warm boom?


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> any loving for the BLON BL05S still??
> i mean...how can they still be hide in the shadow with such a color!
> 
> these are phenomenal value imo...these are like budget Olina, bit more energic....near on par technically...without a doubt better balanced bright V shape than HZsound Pro!
> ...



I think BLON only had a few good sets, and the BL-03 was the best, followed by the BL-05S. The rest of the BLONs were flops or sidegrade spams releases. Since then they keep releasing stuff hoping to capture lightning in a bottle like the BL-03, but mostly failed.

The problem with the BL-05S, was that the hospital green colour was hideous to some, so that put off a lot of buyers. I wore the BL-05S outdoors once and people were staring at me like an alien from outer space.

Secondly, a lot of people were burned by the predecessor, the BL-05 (non S version), which was a shouty metallic tin can. So BLON released the BL-05S and just put a small "S" behind the name, a lot of people mistook it for the original bad BL-05 and gave it a miss.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 8, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nice mate congrat, these seem super promising...your lucky to have your pair since their some issue with 3D printing...didnt get mine yet....
> the SPD driver is something very exciting opening new doors for multi ''planar'' IEM.
> Celest is Kinera budget experimental IEM, all sub100$ with crazy tech. Next one should be single planar, 50$ surely...i have lotta classified info about Celest products...and let say it's really the chifi revolution we were waiting for in term of tech evolution.
> yet, i know everything about Gomiho tech but dont have them lol
> ...


Thank's!

Maybe i was lucky and they send me the only one good printed they have in stock.😎😁

About the sound I'm doing an a/b test with Aria..
Gumiho have a more energetic sound but need more power to be driven.

The Gumiho subbass is tunderous, fast attack with a slow decay, incredibile in Chameleon, impressive in Moonlight.
Midbass are elevated but detailed.
In Erotic Nightmare all instruments are in the right place and the bass line is well distinguishable.
Aria mids are less recessed and an hint more detailed, has better microdinamic.
Gumiho is more...energetic but in a liquid way, very pleasant.
Voices has the correct tone and body, a little behind, but an hint more sparkle than the Aria It Is easy ear this with Butterfly by C.Perry.
Same think appened with the highs, more present in the Gumiho.
The electric guitars of M.A.Batio, Malmsteen, V.Moore are there full of power.
The trumpets in classical music are shimmering, but always a little warmish and not peacking.
Gumiho looks me very well equalized, it could satisfay a basshead and be pleasant for an audiophiler too.

Impressive by the price.

This are my two cent. 😁


P.S.: boot iems with original cables, Final tips for Aria original white, large bore, tips for Gumiho.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 7, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I think BLON only had a few good sets, and the BL-03 was the best, followed by the BL-05S. The rest of the BLONs were flops or sidegrade spams releases. Since then they keep releasing stuff hoping to capture lightning in a bottle like the BL-03, but mostly failed.
> 
> The problem with the BL-05S, was that the hospital green colour was hideous to some, so that put off a lot of buyers. I wore the BL-05S outdoors once and people were staring at me like an alien from outer space.
> 
> Secondly, a lot of people were burned by the predecessor, the BL-05 (non S version), which was a shouty metallic tin can. So BLON released the BL-05S and just put a small "S" behind the name, a lot of people mistook it for the original bad BL-05 and gave it a miss.


yep, the look is sure infamous, but it shouldnt interfer with sound impressions....imo, its like those people saying color of cable interfer with sound perception.
at they end, we are in same boat: BL03 and BL05S are the one. all the rest is mediocre. its driams and oppoty.
tbh, BL05S are very near Olina. a bit like, ''Olina Pro'' enh (like with HZM Pro)


----------



## ScrofulousBinturong

Carpet said:


> I think EVERY expense was spared on the translation to English (or 'Merican) of the product description! Apparently these also cater to "Sexual requirements"


Picard and chicken karaoke, as the walls fell


----------



## Nimweth

baskingshark said:


> Well the original Heart Mirror (non pro) was very unique as it was one of the rare neutralish IEMs at the budget segment. Most of the similar priced competitors are V shaped or Harmanish.
> 
> In fact, it is kind of a misnomer to call this Heart Mirror Pro a "Pro" version of the original Heart Mirror, since tonally they are very different.
> 
> ...


Actually that is a very interesting idea! Uranium is a counterpart of Neodymium in the periodic table so is likely to have similar magnetic properties. Trouble is the IEMs would need lead shielding and would be very heavy!


----------



## keesue (Oct 9, 2022)

I just received KBear Rosefinch IEMs which I found out about from a post here.  Amazon was offering an $11 discount off the $23 price! It was a no-brainer!  First listen was unbearable due to overpowering bass.  I took them out and ran them in for a half a day and gave them another listen.  The bass settled down and revealed a solid performer. Nice clean highs, good midrange presence and tone with bass that extends down DEEP.  These are Hip-Hop monsters.  They perform well across the board with everything I threw at them. 

I continue to be amazed at the value-to-performance with these $20 IEMs.  I have six pairs of them and like them all; but, I gotta say:  These KBears b the Sh!t!!!  They just plain get D.O.W.N.  Heh....Get 'em whilst you can.  $22.99 - $11.00 = uhhhh, yeah.

Since I have Arias, I'm going to pass on the Katos and spring for something higher up the food chain.  I'm doing some research on here now to try and narrow down my choices which will also give me time to sequester the funds.  I like Gizaudio's reviews and his recommendations.  

We shall see...


----------



## Carpet

keesue said:


> I just received KBear Rosefinch IEMs which I found out about from a post here.  Amazon was offering an $11 discount off the $23 price! It was a no-brainer!  First listen was unbearable due to overpowering bass.  I took them out and ran them in for a half a day and gave them another listen.  The bass settled down and revealed a solid performer. Nice clean highs, good midrange presence and tone with bass that extends down DEEP.  These are Hip-Hop monsters.  They perform well across the board with everything I threw at them.
> 
> I continue to be amazed at the value-to-performance with these $20 IEMs.  I have six pairs of them and like them all; but, I gotta say:  These KBears b the Sh!t!!!  They just plain get D.O.W.N.  Heh....Get 'em whilst you can.  $22.99 - $11.00 = uhhhh, yeah.
> 
> ...



If you like Gizaudio's recommendations, then make sure you check out his channel in the leadup to 11/11. He often gives a heads up as to some of the best deals in upcoming sales.

(The same obviously applies to other reviewers depending on your preferences)

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post.692119/post-17081451 is also a no brainer in early November.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My HZsound Mirror Pro review is done, can be found on headfi HERE or my website HERE.

''
The HZsound Hearth Mirror Pro, while offering a well balanced bassy tonality, isn’t aimed at fans of the first version and doesn’t represent a sound quality upgrade in term of performance.
It’s aimed at those that doesn’t like the first version, and find offenssive it’s more edgy crispness or its lighter bass or rather thin timbre, since in that regard, the PRO is a winner.
Yet, to the risk of being categorize snobbish, the original HZM earn my big applause exactly because of its mature audiophile near analytical tonality as well as vivid attack speed that wasn’t damped in dynamic or blunted in edge.
Since it deliver notably higher and cleaner resolution, snappier attack control and sparklier more brilliant treble edge, its very hard for me to find the PRO appealing, since there plenty of better V or U shape IEM in sub-100$ price range, Moondrop Aria and even cheaper Blon BL05S being prime example of this.

Nonetheless, out of my subjective appreciation and expectation ”bias”, I don’t think the HZ Mirror Pro are bad sounding IEM, not at all, in fact they are superior technicaly than lot of other too.

For those enjoying fun bassy musicality with a sens of immediacy in dynamic, this might be it.''

No a big fan tbh and now i'm in panic mode since im worry HZ will discontinu the legendary HZ Mirror....if so, it would be a BIG mistake imo yet, its very hard to find now. hum


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> If you like Gizaudio's recommendations, then make sure you check out his channel in the leadup to 11/11. He often gives a heads up as to some of the best deals in upcoming sales.
> 
> (The same obviously applies to other reviewers depending on your preferences)
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post.692119/post-17081451 is also a no brainer in early November.


Gizaudio is a cool guy, he just share graph of DUNU KIMA
look like a slightly brighter Aria Snow or less U shape Aria....its really the new chifi curve of 2022! HARMANGEDON!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I think these worth consideration. Tangzu Yuan Li was quite OK, while Shimin Li was a miss yet have promising techincalities and then the Tangzu Zetian Wu nail perfect tuning balance for me and become my fav planar...
and now, there come *TANGZU WAN'ER*, an ultra budget 20$ IEM is coming, for direct competition with Salnotes Zero, Moondrop Chu, Tanchjim Zero and Tanya etc...


----------



## Barndoor (Oct 10, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I think these worth consideration. Tangzu Yuan Li was quite OK, while Shimin Li was a miss yet have promising techincalities and then the Tangzu Zetian Wu nail perfect tuning balance for me and become my fav planar...
> and now, there come *TANGZU WAN'ER*, an ultra budget 20$ IEM is coming, for direct competition with Salnotes Zero, Moondrop Chu, Tanchjim Zero and Tanya etc...


Another great name. I thought you'd censored it by replacing a K with ' in the name!


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> Another great name. I thought you'd censored it by replacing a K with ' in the name!


I thought it was perhaps named by the same marketing people who came up with the BLON Fat Girl! Saved only by a last minute correction with an apostrophe on the box art.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barndoor said:


> Another great name. I thought you'd censored it by replacing a K with ' in the name!


yeah, it seem its first thing that come to mind of western guys....Tangzu is all about Tang dynasties important historical character....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shangguan_Wan'er


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm feeling open minded, so I'm playing with these. All with same Final E eartips and Kato SPC cable, hooked at my reference uncolored sounding SMSL SU9 +SH9 stack.
CCA CRA+, KZ EDX Ultra, CCA Lyra....
Must admit the Lyra surprise me here...while EDX Ultra are my least favorite, the Lyra have this superior technical performance I can't undersee...
yet, i need more listen....its a bit confusing comparing 3 IEM at same time...and im not sure im into it. Just saying LYRA seem to have faster and better controled attack and cleaner less artificial tonal balance yet in fact those 3 sound super similar lol...more like timbre and presence definition i need to go through....
their all balanced V shape harman way, with more excited dynamic, in the sens mid bass hit hard but is a bit warm and mids are loud but smoothed in sibilance zone...well, KZ was most sibilant it seem.
this is the new CHIFI TUNING TARGET craze it seem. and its super exciting yet a bit redundant since as said..i struggle a bit to live different tonal balance here yet OK:
EDX ULTRA: the most wonky of them all, metallic timbre, scooped mid bass hit and weird sens of veiling mixed with sharpness...sparkle are blurry here how can it be? its the sharpest sounding too (!?!), most fatiguing of them all...
CCA CRA+: the most softed edge of them all and most fowards vocal, thicker timbre, most natural one KZ way, less bright-detailed too, yet kinda similar, just that mids stole the show, bass is the warmer too yet chunkier it seem. Dynamic is weighty, note weight too, timbre is mostly pleasant. .Balance is surprisingly organic and cohesive. My tonal fav.
CCA LYRA: strangely with this one i highen volume 2db, so the bass here is strangely tamed too, yet imaging and resolution is the best even if the instrument can act weird. vocal are less open than CRA+, kinda similar to KZ without sibilance, perhpas the most distant then, so, this is the most analytical and W shape i would say. even if graph is like....99.999999% similar.
simply put, while i rave about Lyra which seem to have fastest transient speed, CRA+ is the best balanced one and natural in dynamic. yes, im obsess about this...feel lazy today to explain what it is. It just not feel artificialy damped or compressed even if again, CRA+ isnt perfect. But without a doubt, again, my clumsy testint confirm its the one I prefer lol


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ok...this is a very specific question, im not sure if its an ''urban legend'' but i remember people saying the VENTO CONDUCTOR is very same dynamic driver than KBEAR BELIEVE, which I adore....anybody know if its true??
hum....ok, i just look at the graph and their a 15db bass boost while Believe is 8db....sure not the same tuning then....yet, the DD might be. Larry say bass was very hard to tune, and its achille heel of Believe imo
https://hifigo.com/products/vento-conductor-vc-t-500pro-in-ear-headphone


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ok...this is a very specific question, im not sure if its an ''urban legend'' but i remember people saying the VENTO CONDUCTOR is very same dynamic driver than KBEAR BELIEVE, which I adore....anybody know if its true??
> hum....ok, i just look at the graph and their a 15db bass boost while Believe is 8db....sure not the same tuning then....yet, the DD might be. Larry say bass was very hard to tune, and its achille heel of Believe imo
> https://hifigo.com/products/vento-conductor-vc-t-500pro-in-ear-headphone


KBEAR describe their driver as Beryllium but I think Vento say "similar to Beryllium" so perhaps they are different, although the IEMs themselves do look very similar.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Any DUNU TALOS owner here? how do you find hybrid mode sounding?
Ive read quite alot of feedback about those and it seem most people find planar mode excellent while hybrid mode unlistenable....
that puzzle me alot...and make me wish Dunu get rid of those 2 BA for a Talos pure planar at 100-150$....
let say the graph was talking from itself (green=ba mode):


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Any DUNU TALOS owner here? how do you find hybrid mode sounding?
> Ive read quite alot of feedback about those and it seem most people find planar mode excellent while hybrid mode unlistenable....
> that puzzle me alot...and make me wish Dunu get rid of those 2 BA for a Talos pure planar at 100-150$....
> let say the graph was talking from itself (green=ba mode):


I suspect that a disgruntled employee (with ears) added in the switch after some idiot in management INSISTED that he liked the sound with the BAs, and that they had to go in.

I know graphs don't show everything, but the BA setting looks like someone was trying to screw up a well tuned IEM. Looks like a throwback to pre 2021 planars. Perhaps the switch was a negotiated settlement to stop him adding another 5db to the pina gain and taking 10db off the bass. I agree that eliminating the BAs and switch would be a great idea, even better if the cost saving was passed on to buyers. Firing the person who included them would also be a good move!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I suspect that a disgruntled employee (with ears) added in the switch after some idiot in management INSISTED that he liked the sound with the BAs, and that they had to go in.
> 
> I know graphs don't show everything, but the BA setting looks like someone was trying to screw up a well tuned IEM. Looks like a throwback to pre 2021 planars. Perhaps the switch was a negotiated settlement to stop him adding another 5db to the pina gain and taking 10db off the bass. I agree that eliminating the BAs and switch would be a great idea, even better if the cost saving was passed on to buyers. Firing the person who included them would also be a good move!


yes....well, i ask to everybody (i see on FB) that own Talos if they enjoy the BA mode too and in all honesty they all answer: too hot, fatiguin or bare unlistenable....
so, a 100-120$ single planar Talos would indeed be a great idea.

planar game is just begining. a 40$ one would surely see the day soon for ex.

what IEM are you really enjoying lately mate? im a bit bored and seek new contender...100-200$ price range.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I should receive TRIPOWIN RHOMBUS Hybrid and TRIPOWIN CENTIBEL single DD today....
Anybody try them here?
graphs:


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yes....well, i ask to everybody (i see on FB) that own Talos if they enjoy the BA mode too and in all honesty they all answer: too hot, fatiguin or bare unlistenable....
> so, a 100-120$ single planar Talos would indeed be a great idea.
> 
> planar game is just begining. a 40$ one would surely see the day soon for ex.
> ...


Audiosense AQ4 is always a treat, if I had to pick one IEM to grab if I was running out of a burning house, it would be that! TRI Starsea and Giant Panda are also two I end up listening to all day. Despite being below $100, the ECCI YST-02, GS Audio GD3C, Tipsy TTROMSO and Tripowin Olina (modded) also compete for ear-time depending on mood and what I'm listening to. I like to rotate both gear and music, I find it stops things getting stale!


----------



## baskingshark (Oct 14, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what IEM are you really enjoying lately mate? im a bit bored and seek new contender...100-200$ price range.



Bro sometimes not all the new releases are gold. TBH, I find around 80% of new CHIFI releases are sidegrades, or just marginal upgrades. Nothing really ground-breaking or something that gives value-add. Most of the sidegrade spam are Harmanish IEMs, they don't really bring much to the table, and accumulating many budget sidegrades will add up to a midFI or TOTL IEM soon enough. The rest end up in a drawer unused. Might be good to save up and just get one nice set and enjoy, although of course there is a FOMO (fear of missing out) and we are all curious about new IEMs and it is the journey rather than the destination?


BTW, have you tried the Tanchjim Oxygen. I think you may like it based on your tonal preferences. Considering it was released some years back, I still think it is one of the gold standard midFI single DDs. I seen it retailing around $200 during sales. I bought mine second hand at $140 USD. Great mix of tonality, timbre and technicalities for a single DD.


----------



## keesue (Oct 14, 2022)

Just a quick post to say I sure enjoy all youse guys' posts.  Intelligent, informative and insightful.  The only thread I read, frankly.  I've learned a lot from you here.

That said, I'm having a pure ball with all these cost-effective IEMs.  I recently put on my Senns, my Hifiman planars and my AKG 7XXs to switch back to traditional listening and contrast them.  While the IEM listening experience for me is very direct, the musicality of these IEMs are no slouch.  I'm hooked.  

On another note, I have a Shiit Loki connected to my desktop headphone amp (a Sabaj A10H) and the Loki is about as transparent as one can get price notwithstanding, no small feat!  I tested it on my full blown system in bypass and switched-in modes - flat settings - and it is undetectable.  A mere touch-turn of the knobs for bass and/or treble works wonders if needed. I do tend, mostly, to listen flat, 'specially for critical evaluative listening to get handle on generic sound signatures, but its nice to have the option when needed for general listening to make up for (or mitigate) sound profiles given the transparency of the Loki.  My few postings have been sans EQ.


----------



## Lobarkaine

keesue said:


> Just a quick post to say I sure enjoy all youse guys' posts.  Intelligent, informative and insightful.  The only thread I read, frankly.  I've learned a lot from you here.
> 
> That said, I'm having a pure ball with all these cost-effective IEMs.  I recently put on my Senns, my Hifiman planars and my AKG 7XXs to switch back to traditional listening and contrast them.  While the IEM listening experience for me is very direct, the musicality of these IEMs are no slouch.  I'm hooked.
> 
> On another note, I have a Shiit Loki connected to my desktop headphone amp (a Sabaj A10H) and the Loki is about as transparent as one can get price notwithstanding, no small feat!  I tested it on my full blown system in bypass and switched-in modes - flat settings - and it is undetectable.  A mere touch-turn of the knobs for bass and/or treble works wonders if needed. I do tend, mostly, to listen flat, 'specially for critical evaluative listening to get handle on generic sound signatures, but its nice to have the option when needed for general listening to make up for (or mitigate) sound profiles given the transparency of the Loki.  My few postings have been sans EQ.


Congratulation, greet home set up!  

I too believe flat listening is the best sistem to evaluate a musical component (my valve pre hasn't tone control!).
 👍


----------



## keesue

My main system is all tube with a dedicated custom tube headphone amp - no tone controls.  If these IEMs sound good on it, then they are exemplary.  They acquit themselves incredibly well indeed.


----------



## Carpet

keesue said:


> My main system is all tube with a dedicated custom tube headphone amp - no tone controls.  If these IEMs sound good on it, then they are exemplary.  They acquit themselves incredibly well indeed.


I'm too lazy to EQ so if a particular IEM sounds different to another one, I regard that as a "feature". Wouldn't life be boring if you switched though a range of options, to discover they all sound the bloody same! Then you would only need one IEM and I would be forced to admit my Wife was right!


----------



## IEMbiker

Carpet said:


> I'm too lazy to EQ so if a particular IEM sounds different to another one, I regard that as a "feature". Wouldn't life be boring if you switched though a range of options, to discover they all sound the bloody same! Then you would only need one IEM and I would be forced to admit my Wife was right!


this explains why man needs many women throughout their life.....


----------



## keesue (Oct 15, 2022)

^ Hahahahahahaaaaa.....yeahhhh.  Too funny.  

To me there is tonality and 'personality' to simplify my distinction.  An instrument, or better yet, a voice each has a different character, and each IEM conveys them differently. I know a singer no matter the EQ or the IEM.  EQ (again, to me) changes the weight or amount of energy of a frequency range but not the fundamental character.  It can make a singer unlistenable when used radically, but I still know that singer's voice.  EQ done right is subtle and should add or subtract weight or emphasis, but the fundamental character should remain. To me, IEMs and headphones are like people each with their own distinct personalities.  That's how I got addicted to headphones.  My collection of headphones, and now IEMs, each convey a singer or instrument's character differently, but I still know who's who and which is which, EQ notwithstanding.   

Now, with respect to spousal scrutiny, my wife quit looking at my headphone collection; however, given the chance she'd say, "So, what's so different about them and why so many <rant ad nauseum ad absurdum>".  "Uhhhhh", sez I, as I pullz out da joker from da deck, "Let us not forget, when you met me, audio had been my hobby since boyhood".  Translation:  It is put up and shut up.  (N.B.: That was put up AND shut up NOT either/or).  *Ahem...  Caveat: Do NOT try this at home, fellas.  I always end up in the dog house whenever audio equipment comes into the discussion. 

Fortunately, my IEMs are squirreled away in a dedicated bag.  Hey, maybe THAT'S why I like them?


----------



## baskingshark

Carpet said:


> I'm too lazy to EQ so if a particular IEM sounds different to another one, I regard that as a "feature". Wouldn't life be boring if you switched though a range of options, to discover they all sound the bloody same! Then you would only need one IEM and I would be forced to admit my Wife was right!



Speaking about this, I see some folks on forums and social media claiming they can EQ an IEM to sound like any other IEM of their choice. If that were the case, why don't consumers just buy a $1 IEM from a dollar shop and EQ it to a TOTL IEM and call it a day?

FR Graphs can tell a lot of info (especially with regards to tonality), but it doesn't tell the full story, like transients, micro-details, imaging, instrument separation can't be totally gleaned from just graphs and EQ.


----------



## Carpet

keesue said:


> Fortunately, my IEMs are squirreled away in a dedicated bag.  Hey, maybe THAT'S why I like them?



ONE bag??? 

Every time I get a bigger bag, I notice there's a bit of empty space in it... then as if by magic, they won't all fit again!


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about this, I see some folks on forums and social media claiming they can EQ an IEM to sound like any other IEM of their choice. If that were the case, why don't consumers just buy a $1 IEM from a dollar shop and EQ it to a TOTL IEM and call it a day?
> 
> FR Graphs can tell a lot of info (especially with regards to tonality), but it doesn't tell the full story, like transients, micro-details, imaging, instrument separation can't be totally gleaned from just graphs and EQ.


You said it all. EQ can improve some aspects but wont change the hardware. There is too much emphasis on tuning and way less on the quality of drivers.


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Speaking about this, I see some folks on forums and social media claiming they can EQ an IEM to sound like any other IEM of their choice. If that were the case, why don't consumers just buy a $1 IEM from a dollar shop and EQ it to a TOTL IEM and call it a day?


They can't do that with just any IEM because of distortion. It's why you also need distortion graphs at different volumes along with a frequency response graph, so you can understand the limitations of an IEM both unequalized and understand how much you can apply EQ at a given frequency before you introduce more audible distortions.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Bro sometimes not all the new releases are gold. TBH, I find around 80% of new CHIFI releases are sidegrades, or just marginal upgrades. Nothing really ground-breaking or something that gives value-add. Most of the sidegrade spam are Harmanish IEMs, they don't really bring much to the table, and accumulating many budget sidegrades will add up to a midFI or TOTL IEM soon enough. The rest end up in a drawer unused. Might be good to save up and just get one nice set and enjoy, although of course there is a FOMO (fear of missing out) and we are all curious about new IEMs and it is the journey rather than the destination?
> 
> 
> BTW, have you tried the Tanchjim Oxygen. I think you may like it based on your tonal preferences. Considering it was released some years back, I still think it is one of the gold standard midFI single DDs. I seen it retailing around $200 during sales. I bought mine second hand at $140 USD. Great mix of tonality, timbre and technicalities for a single DD.


yes bro, i know....it can be fatiguing to seek fo upgrade indeed....since their so few of them. this is why im climbing a bit above 100$ too....lately, Tangzu Zetian Wu and Audiosense AQ4 are tonaly very pleasant and musical. AQ4 being border line warm basshead...
Kinera Hodur could be phenomenal if better balanced too, since magnetostat potential is still there imo very impressive vivid detailing....but bass and mids arent that good...
Im still a big fan of Tinhifi P1plus, so underatted imo....but fit isnt good, especially with only eartips that permit to get full sound potential....
Nah, didnt try the Oxygen....im ashame to admit it! if i see them at this price i will jump on it. One of my fav single DD is Aune Jasper, they are supposedly very similar to Oxygen. 
Lately i was surprise by technical performance of Sonic Memory SM2, resolution is insane as well as imaging, attack speed etc...master of classical music...pina gain is a bit high tough and bass is....bright to me, its rare i use this term for bass lol, sub bass is very thin too...nonetheless is a refined mature tuning, vividly crisp and neutral...have you try it? i think you shoud (perhaps i can help for this ti happen)


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 15, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I'm too lazy to EQ so if a particular IEM sounds different to another one, I regard that as a "feature". Wouldn't life be boring if you switched though a range of options, to discover they all sound the bloody same! Then you would only need one IEM and I would be forced to admit my Wife was right!


To change tips, chords or modding are all ways to equalize the sound too.

But if we need to equalize a sound it is cos' we don't like how is the reproduction.

Or we have buy the wrong iems for our taste of the iem has a wrong equalization...maybe is this the reason we are looking for TOTL iems?

About the wifes I believe it is very difficult equalize them and the modding may improve the body but don't change the tonality.......
WAF is the most important technical test for our passions!
(mine second one is very tollerant but suspicious about my hobbies....) 😎😂


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> About the wifes I believe it is very difficult equalize them and the modding may improve the body but don't change the tonality.......
> WAF is the most important technical test for our passions!
> (mine second one is very tollerant but suspicious about my hobbies....) 😎😂



I have tried approaching the Wife with a roll of tape, with the intention of reducing some of the harsh peaks in the sound.

It did not go well, sound became much shoutier!


----------



## gadgetgod

Carpet said:


> I have tried approaching the Wife with a roll of tape, with the intention of reducing some of the harsh peaks in the sound.
> 
> It did not go well, sound became much shoutier!


I am surprised you are still alive to type this message here. After such a big job I would have been on the death bed


----------



## Carpet

gadgetgod said:


> I am surprised you are still alive to type this message here. After such a big job I would have been on the death bed


I should have used duct tape. Micropore just wasn't sturdy enough!


----------



## helloh3adfi

Carpet said:


> Then you would only need one IEM and I would be forced to admit my Wife was right!


Give that man an Iron Cross a Head-Fi medal!


----------



## keesue

Youse guys are too funny...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So i just receive the Tripowin Rhombus and Cencibel....hum, ill pray the God of Burn-In to save them let say!
It's not that bad...but nothing to rave about....it follow the wannabe harman safe tuning, experimental way in dynamic rendering...

Ill call the Cencibel has bright V shape to crunchy mid centric, bass have some good thump but its not super well rounded or separated, its well textured, doesnt rumble alot and isnt more boosted than mid-lower treble, resolution is decent but bit dark in proper definition, imaging is average, vocal are very fowards, pina gain is important...their not alot of air or sparkle. Its very decent, energic and fun. Timbre is OK, note weight in lower mids is a bit ligth, piano and violin feel scooped in clean definition...cant say its an IEM that stand out for now. But its not officila review at all!

Rhombus is dryish W shape to U shape, with extra treble pseudo crispness and details on top. Apart bass, resolution is decent and we have more micro details than cencibel. Its better balanced but the bass puzzle me, now its more focus on sub bass so the kick isn't very round in punch. Texture is polished and smooth, not very crunchy, bit dark. Mids again are fowards in vocal, but with less pina gain and energy, wider cleaner presence....definition edge is overly softed imo....anyway, i dont feel like listen more to them tonight so thats that!

No crush here for sure!


----------



## Dustry

*Kenera Celest Gumiho* is the best IEM under $50 I have heard. It took time to find appropriate tips as nozzles are bigger than average, but in the end managed to get SpinFit CP-100L onto it.

Bass is deep - maybe not as deep as one of my my previous controversial favorites Sen.fer.D.T.6. but it is well spread across low and mid bass with zero bleeding into mids
Mids are natural and energetic
Highs are very detailed but not piercing at all
3D imaging and placing are above average

Overall while I can think of one or two IEMs that have deeper bass, or higher treble crispiness and or wider soundstage, but not all at the same time, so on an overall score this is a new champion in my collection (but note I intentionally don't buy anything above $50, so maybe a much better option is just five bucks away and I wouldn't know)

P.S. I accidentally ordered the black with a picture and while waiting for it to arrive, I was worreid it would look childish and anime'ish but actually it looks fairly serious as fox iamgine is stylized - mayble unintentionally and maybe only in my head - to resemble chinese letters, I guess, so in a way it reminds my old old favorites Tin Audio T515.

Kinera Celest Gumiho black with a picture:




Tin Audio T515 Black (discountinued but in the days when all CHi-fi products were dark and v-shaped, they came across as very balanced! I tried them few months ago for fun and they are insanely V-shaped compared to last few generations of IEM... times changed)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Dustry said:


> *Kenera Celest Gumiho* is the best IEM under $50 I have heard. It took time to find appropriate tips as nozzles are bigger than average, but in the end managed to get SpinFit CP-100L onto it.
> 
> Bass is deep - maybe not as deep as one of my my previous controversial favorites Sen.fer.D.T.6. but it is well spread across low and mid bass with zero bleeding into mids
> Mids are natural and energetic
> ...


Nice, these seem very promising and i was suppose to get one sooner than later but White version will not be sale anymore...so they send me a black lately...
They have issue with 3Dprinter for White housing...20% of lost...let say its not good when you do only like 4$ of profit on an IEM already....(yep)
seem like energic bright V shape, very curious of bass presentation of SPD drivers (kinda driver between magnetostat and planar)
i love **** too...we talk so much about these in the past...even if well, this brand is band on Headfi still. 

do you feel the Celest are sensitive to source and output impedance? did they benefit from amping???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Tangzu Wan'er graph compared to other Shimin Li and Zetian.





Their lot of exciting IEM poping out lately, *Seeaudio YUME 2 pump me up alot. Seem a rad bright U shape take!*


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Nice, these seem very promising and i was suppose to get one sooner than later but White version will not be sale anymore...so they send me a black lately...
> They have issue with 3Dprinter for White housing...20% of lost...let say its not good when you do only like 4$ of profit on an IEM already....(yep)
> seem like energic bright V shape, very curious of bass presentation of SPD drivers (kinda driver between magnetostat and planar)
> i love **** too...we talk so much about these in the past...even if well, this brand is band on Headfi still.
> ...


SPD is rather in-between a planar and DD.
With 9 Ohm impedance, it must be crazy source-sensitive in principle, though I found it behaving better in practice (the only prominent idiosyncrasy to my ears was with the Apple dongle not taking those 9 Ohm).
My problem with Gumiho was the bass - it is there in extension and quantity, fast BA-like response, but not resolving any close to BAs and not doing dynamics easily. The limitations of the simple SPD design, where the main coil induces the currents in another coil in a membrane to respond.

P. S. Perhaps, tips can help. I use wide-bore ones, as with all of my IEMs.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> SPD is rather in-between a planar and DD.
> With 9 Ohm impedance, it must be crazy source-sensitive in principle, though I found it behaving better in practice (the only prominent idiosyncrasy to my ears was with the Apple dongle not taking those 9 Ohm).
> My problem with Gumiho was the bass - it is there in extension and quantity, fast BA-like response, but not resolving any close to BAs and not doing dynamics easily. The limitations of the simple SPD design, where the main coil induces the currents in another coil in a membrane to respond.
> 
> P. S. Perhaps, tips can help. I use wide-bore ones, as with all of my IEMs.


hum, we can see it like this too due to rubber ring...



fast ba like but hint boomy perhaps? did it move lot of air and create problematic bloom youll say?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

@Headphones and Coffee  just share first pics and impressions about upcoming *CCZ WARRIOR*.
1DD+3BA
Very exciting CCZ return! The Emerald was great imo
Price: unknow yet but i'm expecting around or under 50$

''First impressions, I'm hearing decent details,  well controlled low end and warm but clear mids.
It's similar tuning to Emerald and Plume a well done V-shaped, good details bass and mids are excellent treble is smooth but I've not used them much, they're burning in with the heart mirror pro for 25hrs.''


----------



## lushmelody

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So i just receive the Tripowin Rhombus and Cencibel....hum, ill pray the God of Burn-In to save them let say!
> It's not that bad...but nothing to rave about....it follow the wannabe harman safe tuning, experimental way in dynamic rendering...
> 
> Ill call the Cencibel has bright V shape to crunchy mid centric, bass have some good thump but its not super well rounded or separated, its well textured, doesnt rumble alot and isnt more boosted than mid-lower treble, resolution is decent but bit dark in proper definition, imaging is average, vocal are very fowards, pina gain is important...their not alot of air or sparkle. Its very decent, energic and fun. Timbre is OK, note weight in lower mids is a bit ligth, piano and violin feel scooped in clean definition...cant say its an IEM that stand out for now. But its not officila review at all!
> ...


I like that diffuse field tuning in both. You have to know what you get with them: midcentric musical, not high fidelity with instruments. Tripowin is just trying to offer a better cost effective version of some tuning... as always I guess. Like Lea is basically Aria for way less... Those clearly target Ikko and NF Audio.


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> hum, we can see it like this too due to rubber ring...
> 
> fast ba like but hint boomy perhaps? did it move lot of air and create problematic bloom youll say?


The main similarity of the SPD to DD is a coil moving the membrane. What KZ called "magnetostats" are similar with two coils and a magnetic plate in between.

The dynamics and the resolution were the main limitations of the SPD to me. I mostly listen to classics, where the bass is not the main action, but I did compare Gumiho with AS16 pro for different drumming, and what people say "skins and textures" are notably more resolved and defined with AS16 pro that use older Knowles-like bass BAs.

Sorry, I could not help to add few words about CCZ. Surprised that they are alive...

I disassemble Emerald due to its amazing similarity in sound with Coffee, and the BAs were dead there - an easy way to get the smooth treble and perfect coherence out of a hybrid.
There are many recent designs where BAs are doing quite little as in 4+1 GK10, ND10, similar to a very treble-gentle CCA C10.

But then KZ got all the unfair hoopla and BS for ZES pro, where Crinacle tuned the treble quite prominently rich, and CCZ got a free ride... Those ... "influencers"


----------



## Dustry

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Nice, these seem very promising and i was suppose to get one sooner than later but White version will not be sale anymore...so they send me a black lately...
> They have issue with 3Dprinter for White housing...20% of lost...let say its not good when you do only like 4$ of profit on an IEM already....(yep)
> seem like energic bright V shape, very curious of bass presentation of SPD drivers (kinda driver between magnetostat and planar)
> i love **** too...we talk so much about these in the past...even if well, this brand is band on Headfi still.
> ...


I only have one source for music - Cowon Plenue D2, so can't really tell what happens if you add amplifier or actually go to something like smartphone...


----------



## w111

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> @Headphones and Coffee  just share first pics and impressions about upcoming *CCZ WARRIOR*.
> 1DD+3BA
> Very exciting CCZ return! The Emerald was great imo
> Price: unknow yet but i'm expecting around or under 50$
> ...


Looking forward to reviews on this. I thought Emerald was great as well.


----------



## RCracer777 (Oct 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Their lot of exciting IEM poping out lately, *Seeaudio YUME 2 pump me up alot. Seem a rad bright U shape take!*


Could be interesting as I never got the original Yume due to the lack of treble extension and lack in the technical departement.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> @Headphones and Coffee  just share first pics and impressions about upcoming *CCZ WARRIOR*.
> 1DD+3BA
> Very exciting CCZ return! The Emerald was great imo
> Price: unknow yet but i'm expecting around or under 50$
> ...


I was wondering if CCZ was still alive. They've been really quiet since releasing the Emerald an Melody last year.
I'm still enjoying and loving my Emerald to this day.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PhonoPhi said:


> The main similarity of the SPD to DD is a coil moving the membrane. What KZ called "magnetostats" are similar with two coils and a magnetic plate in between.
> 
> The dynamics and the resolution were the main limitations of the SPD to me. I mostly listen to classics, where the bass is not the main action, but I did compare Gumiho with AS16 pro for different drumming, and what people say "skins and textures" are notably more resolved and defined with AS16 pro that use older Knowles-like bass BAs.
> 
> ...


BAs was dead in all of them?? wooooo
ok...still i like their sound...but i need more proof about this since its kinda big deal...especially about my curiosity of their new hybrid with 3bas...hum
but yes, their have been lotta chifi drama about non working ba, or very low volume magneto etc...KZ take center of the show. Didnt know for Emerald but always find them very cohesive and did take note of placement of ba not being in nozzle for ex, so i was like, ok, might be cause of this that their a ''dark ba'' feeling...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RCracer777 said:


> Could be interesting as I never got the original Yume due to the lack of treble extension and lack in the technical departement.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if CCZ was still alive. They've been really quiet since releasing the Emerald an Melody last year.
> I'm still enjoying and loving my Emerald to this day.


yeah, i feel that they lack bite, sparkle and air on top too, technical performance are potent yet tamed in edge, dynamic to my ear so....i still like them in fact but rarely use them lol

wow, seem like im not the only one to enjoy those Emerald...nice, indeed, was thinking CCZ just disappear for good. will try to get my hand on those


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> BAs was dead in all of them?? wooooo
> ok...still i like their sound...but i need more proof about this since its kinda big deal...especially about my curiosity of their new hybrid with 3bas...hum
> but yes, their have been lotta chifi drama about non working ba, or very low volume magneto etc...KZ take center of the show. Didnt know for Emerald but always find them very cohesive and did take note of placement of ba not being in nozzle for ex, so i was like, ok, might be cause of this that their a ''dark ba'' feeling...


BAs were non-functional in my pair. Sorry, I did not invest my money and time to testing multiple pairs and then still hearing the criticism of not testing "all pairs" from happy consumers of the DD sound.

I opened up Emerald out of curiousity, because the sound was so DD-like (and I really like BAs) and hardly different from Coffee. I did it well before KZ allegations for the records.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 16, 2022)

+1 for Emerald.👍

In mine one the BAs look working right, but now I'm thinking about this.....🤔


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 16, 2022)

Gumiho is power hungry, more power and volume you give it more it play.

I'm now trying it with Malmsteen Arpeggios from Hell and Johnson Cliff of Dover, boot with heavy and fast drum and bass executions.

Gumiho reproduce well boot tracks, but at high volume.


----------



## KipNix

Carpet said:


> I have tried approaching the Wife with a roll of tape, with the intention of reducing some of the harsh peaks in the sound.
> 
> It did not go well, sound became much shoutier!


I think they make AutoEQ for those shouty WIFE IEMs. 


Or someone should make it. 



Please.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Gumiho is power hungry, more power and volume you give it more it play.
> 
> I'm now trying it with Malmsteen Arpeggios from Hell and Johnson Cliff of Dover, boot with heavy and fast drum and bass executions.
> 
> Gumiho reproduce well boot tracks, but at high volume.


ok, this is interesting since exotic driver can be imprevisible in driveability...even if impendance is low like with those (9ohm).
Hum, i hope to get these yet its the Kinera Norn that are coming to me...cause im, hum, into basshead obsession lately lol high technical performance way...strange quest. since its about guilty pleasure unbalance. first basshead test was SuperTFZ Force1, a fun, but dangerous, ride.

right now im into random retro listen....hum, let say it was rather torture for me this time (last tiem was better with Kbear Believe, Blon BL05S, Dunu DK2001, Fiio FD1, BQEYZ Spring2 and KB100 and KC2....)....today, it was Tanchjim OLA, Moondrop Spaceship, DQSM Hermit and then, finaly, Tanchjim Tanya (a relieve for my beaten up ears)....they are still in my ears. Simply put, when you got vocal right, we can forgive everything else


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ok, this is interesting since exotic driver can be imprevisible in driveability...even if impendance is low like with those (9ohm).
> Hum, i hope to get these yet its the Kinera Norn that are coming to me...cause im, hum, into basshead obsession lately lol high technical performance way...strange quest. since its about guilty pleasure unbalance. first basshead test was SuperTFZ Force1, a fun, but dangerous, ride.
> 
> right now im into random retro listen....hum, let say it was rather torture for me this time (last tiem was better with Kbear Believe, Blon BL05S, Dunu DK2001, Fiio FD1, BQEYZ Spring2 and KB100 and KC2....)....today, it was Tanchjim OLA, Moondrop Spaceship, DQSM Hermit and then, finaly, Tanchjim Tanya (a relieve for my beaten up ears)....they are still in my ears. Simply put, when you got vocal right, we can forgive everything else


Bass-head Binge, what a good idea! Excuse me while I go and grab the TTROMSO. Jethro Tull will be good to kick off with!


----------



## Carpet

KipNix said:


> I think they make AutoEQ for those shouty WIFE IEMs.
> 
> 
> Or someone should make it.
> ...


Nope. Auto-tune isn't something I look for in music either.

Imagine the potential problems if you couldn't tell the difference between your spouse, and someone else's in the dark! 

Although, give me a moment, there may be an upside...


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 17, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ok, this is interesting since exotic driver can be imprevisible in driveability...even if impendance is low like with those (9ohm).
> Hum, i hope to get these yet its the Kinera Norn that are coming to me...cause im, hum, into basshead obsession lately lol high technical performance way...strange quest. since its about guilty pleasure unbalance. first basshead test was SuperTFZ Force1, a fun, but dangerous, ride.
> 
> right now im into random retro listen....hum, let say it was rather torture for me this time (last tiem was better with Kbear Believe, Blon BL05S, Dunu DK2001, Fiio FD1, BQEYZ Spring2 and KB100 and KC2....)....today, it was Tanchjim OLA, Moondrop Spaceship, DQSM Hermit and then, finaly, Tanchjim Tanya (a relieve for my beaten up ears)....they are still in my ears. Simply put, when you got vocal right, we can forgive everything else


Basshead obsession high technical performance way?

Welcome mate in the rabbit hole! LOL

I'm going to the nuts on this dangerous way.
By my limited experience all the basshead iems are less or more V shaped so tend to pay something in the technical performance, or have a warm tuning loosing sparkle and details with recessed mids and booming bass or have highmids and high peaks with more recessed mids loosing coerence showing a loudness effect loosing details.

Between all I've I may say Shozy 1.1 has good subbass but not enough midbass, the best are the IT00, warm with loudness effect, and the surprising good by the low price Tienderilehne Red/Black (thank's Redcarmouse suggestion) same impressions by the Gumiho, DQ6 needs modding, DTsix is on the right way but not enough technical.

I think more then a simple basshead or trebblehead taste a good iem must have the best equalization between the whole full range, maybe U or W shaped, the deepest subbass extension with enough midbass to give the right body to the whole sound without loudness effect, detailed mids and the max high extension avoiding as possibile 4kh and 8kh peaks, with fast and tight response to the transients.
Something with HM highmids and highs but with powerfull subbass and mid bass body (think about a Fazioli Grand Coda😁).

It seems very difficult obtain this ( I haven't enough technical skill to understand this).

By all yours suggestions in this way (this is the question I've always submitted in this forum) I've put in my basket Audiosense AQ4 and IKKO OH10 (heavy as KB04 32g vs 30g) and I've in my radar KBEAR BQ3/Summer, Tipsy Tromso and TRI I3 Pro, but I'm afraid no one of these is a TOTL iem in the way I'm looking for.....😎😁

P.S.: an HP I've found very satisfying in this way is the Alessandro Grado ms1, not really a basshead HP but very very good.


----------



## DBaldock9

Lobarkaine said:


> Basshead obsession high technical performance way?
> 
> Welcome mate in the rabbit hole! LOL
> 
> ...



Hello @Lobarkaine - Did you notice who started this forum thread, back in 2016?


----------



## Fat Larry (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi guys. May i again request suggestions for a warmish tone daily driver to use while cycling/working and with a mic for calls? The mh-750 was doing this job well but both my sets now have problems (one bung mic and one driver at half volume suddenly) I'm wondering if there's other options worth trying before i go searching for another genuine pair.

Recently picked up the KZ EDX Ultra and am pretty impressed with their sound and technicalities, they're certainly a good set but.. i find them a little clinical and cold, especially when i compare them back to back with the mh-750 or BL03, which they made me appreciate the tone of a lot when i ran them back to back. 

They're also uncomfortable for longer periods and probably to big for the role as i suspect they'll make a heap of wind noise at 30kph.  Shame they're not a bullet style. The shell is mostly empty and the driver is in a small sealed area. Seems like a waste.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 17, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> Hello @Lobarkaine - Did you notice who started this forum thread, back in 2016?


🤔Absolutely I haven't notice this.....😇🤭😎

😂😂😂


----------



## Lobarkaine

Fat Larry said:


> Hi guys. May i again request suggestions for a warmish tone daily driver to use while cycling/working and with a mic for calls? The mh-750 was doing this job well but both my sets now have problems (one bung mic and one driver at half volume suddenly) I'm wondering if there's other options worth trying before i go searching for another genuine pair.
> 
> Recently picked up the KZ EDX Ultra and am pretty impressed with their sound and technicalities, they're certainly a good set but.. i find them a little clinical and cold, especially when i compare them back to back with the mh-750 or BL03, which they made me appreciate the tone of a lot when i ran the back to back.
> 
> They're also uncomfortable for longer periods and probably to big for the role as i suspect they'll make a heap of wind noise at 30kph.  Shame they're not a bullet style. The shell is mostly empty and the driver is in a small sealed area. Seems like a waste.


Hi Fat Larry are you shure you want use an iem cycling?
It could be dangerous....😉

E1000 or Tanya are warmish and bullet shaped.

Iem better fitting then BL03 and good for sport...C10, Emerald, Tienderilehne Red/Black all with mic option.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Basshead obsession high technical performance way?
> 
> Welcome mate in the rabbit hole! LOL
> 
> ...



hehe, yes, its a very risky rabbit hole since it can be hit or miss quite easily....let say im more into basshead bright or crisp V shape, more than U shape since immediate well rounded slam is more important than deep rumble to some extend. SuperTFZ Force1 have 20db mid bass boost, so it can create fatigue a bit fast since loudness pressure is super intense due to shell design i think...you got in all in your eardrum, concentrate resonance energy.
I have hope in multi driver, who know, perhaps bone conduction driver cnan open door to bypass natural resonance and tonal balance by sticking the mids in our head lol....i wonder why UM didnt go this way yet.
For Kinera Norn, there is the graph....seem one of few basshead IEM they propose in fact...a bit pricey but less so than Campire Polaris that isnt very good (upper mids sibilance, hot treble etc)






I have my eye on Fatfreq Maestro Mini too...its more U shape tough...but more affordable too and the praise just go bigger and bigger...



How do you like AQ4? warm basshead to me but the punch isn't very fast or immediate, so a bit laid back too. Still love those alot.


----------



## Fat Larry (Oct 17, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi Fat Larry are you shure you want use an iem cycling?
> It could be dangerous....😉
> 
> E1000 or Tanya are warmish and bullet shaped.
> ...



Shurely you must be joking... Not 100% sure no, but i do it anyway  Actually some Shure shaped shells would be good. They dont have to be bullet shaped, just sitting in the ear or flat to it are preferred for minimising windage.

Thanks, what companies make C10 (CCA?), Emerald and Tienderilehne?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Fat Larry said:


> Hi guys. May i again request suggestions for a warmish tone daily driver to use while cycling/working and with a mic for calls? The mh-750 was doing this job well but both my sets now have problems (one bung mic and one driver at half volume suddenly) I'm wondering if there's other options worth trying before i go searching for another genuine pair.
> 
> Recently picked up the KZ EDX Ultra and am pretty impressed with their sound and technicalities, they're certainly a good set but.. i find them a little clinical and cold, especially when i compare them back to back with the mh-750 or BL03, which they made me appreciate the tone of a lot when i ran the back to back.
> 
> They're also uncomfortable for longer periods and probably to big for the role as i suspect they'll make a heap of wind noise at 30kph.  Shame they're not a bullet style. The shell is mostly empty and the driver is in a small sealed area. Seems like a waste.


I second Tanya and E1000, Blon BL01 might worth a check too, KZ CRN too, CRA+ but its similar to Ultra EDX (less clinical way)
BQEYZ K1 too. hum, but oh, bullet style...Astrotec Vesna perhaps?

ps: nice profile pic, love this Burial album alot!


----------



## Fat Larry (Oct 17, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I second Tanya and E1000, Blon BL01 might worth a check too, KZ CRN too, CRA+ but its similar to Ultra EDX (less clinical way)
> BQEYZ K1 too. hum, but oh, bullet style...Astrotec Vesna perhaps?
> 
> ps: nice profile pic, love this Burial album alot!



 Untrue is still one of my favourites.

They don't have to be bullets, just small like an Oriveti New Primacy or FLC 8s style.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 17, 2022)

Fat Larry said:


> Shurely you must be joking... Not 100% sure no, but i do it anyway  Actually some Shure shaped shells would be good. They dont have to be bullet shaped, just sitting in the ear or flat to it are preferred for minimising windage.
> 
> Thanks, what companies make C10 (CCA?), Emerald and Tienderilehne?


Yes I'm joking 😁

Yes CCA C10, CCZ Emerald, Tienderilehne is the companies look in their official site on Ali Express for the Red and Black one...no model number, economic, basshead level, warm and really well sounding.😉

All this aren't Shure shaped but standard iems.
You may find the Shure 215 at their official store on Ali for e. 50.


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> hehe, yes, its a very risky rabbit hole since it can be hit or miss quite easily....let say im more into basshead bright or crisp V shape, more than U shape since immediate well rounded slam is more important than deep rumble to some extend. SuperTFZ Force1 have 20db mid bass boost, so it can create fatigue a bit fast since loudness pressure is super intense due to shell design i think...you got in all in your eardrum, concentrate resonance energy.
> I have hope in multi driver, who know, perhaps bone conduction driver cnan open door to bypass natural resonance and tonal balance by sticking the mids in our head lol....i wonder why UM didnt go this way yet.
> For Kinera Norn, there is the graph....seem one of few basshead IEM they propose in fact...a bit pricey but less so than Campire Polaris that isnt very good (upper mids sibilance, hot treble etc)
> 
> ...


Really do you want my wife kill me?😅😳

Boot Maestro Mini and Kinera Norn are out of my price range,
AQ4 is at the limit and I'm waiting for 11/11 sales...
I've choose it by suggestions and 'cos also if not perfect it looks has an organic sound.

Other way is to find a "neutral" not so neutral iem with extended subbass and good punching midbass...the rabbit hole is very Deep.


----------



## Carpet

Fat Larry said:


> Untrue is still one of my favourites.
> 
> They don't have to be bullets, just small like an Oriveti New Primacy or FLC 8s style.


TRN TA1 Max is another option, they are pretty small. The basic problem with cycling is that poor isolation will give you wind noise but good isolation can get you injured or killed. I think that was Lobarkaine's point. A flathead earbud like TRN EDA might be worth a look. No point going for a more expensive variant of that type, because wind noise will over-ride any sonic benefits. But you will still be able to hear traffic around you.


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> ...the rabbit hole is very Deep.


So deep in fact, that it goes all the way down and comes out in China!


----------



## Fat Larry

Carpet said:


> TRN TA1 Max is another option, they are pretty small. The basic problem with cycling is that poor isolation will give you wind noise but good isolation can get you injured or killed. I think that was Lobarkaine's point. A flathead earbud like TRN EDA might be worth a look. No point going for a more expensive variant of that type, because wind noise will over-ride any sonic benefits. But you will still be able to hear traffic around you.


Yeah the MH750s struck a pretty good balance between enough isolation to hear the music and and allowing enough sound in to hear the cars. Plus their bass was still easy to hear in loud environments.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

DBaldock9 said:


> Hello @Lobarkaine - Did you notice who started this forum thread, back in 2016?


hehe....i guess who...time pass so fast, its crazy.
and your still here too, thats cool for sure...lot of people are gone...

im very happy to see this thread is still alive.
tx to these passionate headfier and chifi lover that keep it going.

im back in it for sure. (first thing ill need to do, big Best IEM list update....)

what are your fav sub-200$ IEMs right now mate?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Really do you want my wife kill me?😅😳
> 
> Boot Maestro Mini and Kinera Norn are out of my price range,
> AQ4 is at the limit and I'm waiting for 11/11 sales...
> ...


haha, no....hide well from your wife with all those ''preciiiiious'' lol
sure, its flagship basshead quest im into...well, i feel i need to begin at least.
AQ4 is great, way better sound value overall surely....great all arounder too.

neutral U shape seem Crin target to some extend....so, any Crin tuning collab perhaps?
tbh, ill repeat myself and say: Moondrop Aria here (edit, oups, punchy mid bass isnt Aria....will come back with other suggesitons later lol)


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> haha, no....hide well from your wife with all those ''preciiiiious'' lol
> sure, its flagship basshead quest im into...well, i feel i need to begin at least.
> AQ4 is great, way better sound value overall surely....great all arounder too.
> 
> ...


I've hidden all "my preciiiious" in a deep dark cave! 😎 😂

Honestly I think it's a long shot blind buy very expensive iems if I don't make a professional use.

Any way the right balance in the sound tuning is a narrow chord and all the chain components contribute to the result.

In the low price basshead I my compare IT00, Gumiho and Tienderilehne Red/Black (I'll have to writer to Tienderilehne to understand which iem is...🤔) and the differences aren't so big.

Most is done by the source.
A simple Sansa Clip sound way better then a phone.

Now I'm investigate about the electronic components inside the players.
The DAC Ak4497 is difficult to find 'cos the factory was burn and they are very expensive, most player use the Cirrus Logic 9038 or 4308 that is a good alternative, it is interesting how it works with a different opams then the standard NE5532.
I'm looking for a not expensive player with the possibility to swap the opam without soldering ( maybe Ziku HD-X10) and compare japanise opam Muse 02/8820/8920 with the americans LME49720 or LM6172/opa2132, all have different sound response.

But maybe isn't this the right treed? 😁


----------



## taygomi

sure


Lobarkaine said:


> Yes I'm joking 😁
> 
> Yes CCA C10, CCZ Emerald, Tienderilehne is the companies look in their official site on Ali Express for the Red and Black one...no model number, economic, basshead level, warm and really well sounding.😉
> 
> ...


are these real or fake shure? they are just 15 bucks
any reviews for them?


----------



## Lobarkaine

taygomi said:


> sure
> 
> are these real or fake shure? they are just 15 bucks
> any reviews for them?


I'm talking about the official site and they are e.50, all the others are fakes, maybe could be good for on the way use but I don't know.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> I've hidden all "my preciiiious" in a deep dark cave! 😎 😂
> 
> Honestly I think it's a long shot blind buy very expensive iems if I don't make a professional use.
> 
> ...


oh, yes, this is the right thread...in fact, i might update title and overall focus too, all about budget audio offering highest sound benefit return quest at they end...
I did own and enjoy the Walnut V2S, exactly because of OPamp rollinf and the fact it can be use as rather powerfull portable amp too...all this for 25$...
yet, soundwise wasnt the best so Zishan alternative might be it....damn...ok, make long time i didnt check that...seem Z3 is either discountinued or quite expensive...Chifi ultra budget DAP world isnt as exciting as in the time AKM chip were cheaps....
So, alternative i think about is Zishan DSD (90$) or Walnut F2 (38$). Zishan Z4 that i own can't be open easily....
Walnut V2S and Zishan Z1-Z2-Z3 doesnt seem to exist anymore sigh....
now that AKM are back on track, we will see more and more DAC-AMP DAP with their chip, AK4493SE seem cheap and is very good.
but for OPamp rolling it might be easier to find DAC-AMP or AMP to play with....


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 18, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh, yes, this is the right thread...in fact, i might update title and overall focus too, all about budget audio offering highest sound benefit return quest at they end...
> I did own and enjoy the Walnut V2S, exactly because of OPamp rollinf and the fact it can be use as rather powerfull portable amp too...all this for 25$...
> yet, soundwise wasnt the best so Zishan alternative might be it....damn...ok, make long time i didnt check that...seem Z3 is either discountinued or quite expensive...Chifi ultra budget DAP world isnt as exciting as in the time AKM chip were cheaps....
> So, alternative i think about is Zishan DSD (90$) or Walnut F2 (38$). Zishan Z4 that i own can't be open easily....
> ...


Exactly.👍

A lot of people are looking for budget audio offering highest sound benefit return.
In this forum many ask for the best in a budget range and with their favorite sound characteristics.

Not only iems, but cables, tips, DAC, dongle and dap too.

I've found here a lot of passion and competence in this.

About your suggestions the Walnut F2 is very chep for italian e.47/49 (included tax) and has balanced output too, but only ready MP3 or WAV,

Ziku HD-X10 sale for e.75/79 read everythings Dac CS4398, but don't has balanced output.

Xduoo X2S unknown DAC e.76/86 not balanced output, but good output power.

Zishan DSD/Z4 offer every output with dual DAC ES9038Q2M, but cost e. 117/126.
DSD with AK4497EQ start by e. 164 and goes on.

In the middle territory in this range of price there are a lot of unknown DAP still to explore.


----------



## keesue (Oct 18, 2022)

They're multiplyin', I'm tellin' ya.

These are articulate as hell.   Let's you see right into the music, like looking through a freshly cleaned glass window.  Oh, but the way they portray acoustic music.  Stellar. Can't say enough - all for $60.  Damn, this company does it righteously right.  Great change-up from my dynamic drivers.  The BAs are so smooooooth.  There is a touch/smidge of congestion in the lower mids when it gets busy which should clear up as they loosen up.  It isn't tuning, its just newness.  Most of my IEMs have loosened up (for lack of a more technical term) after use. 

I'm groovin' on them now and wow - just wow.  I'm gonna put them on the tubes in a bit.  They deserve it.  Will compare them with the KZ ZS10s which have a similar configuration.  They and the ZEXs were the first ones I bought.  Will be an interesting comparison.  Will post up.


----------



## r31ya (Oct 18, 2022)

keesue said:


> They're multiplyin', I'm tellin' ya.
> 
> These are articulate as hell.   Let's you see right into the music, like looking through a freshly cleaned glass window.  Oh, but the way they portray acoustic music.  Stellar. Can't say enough - all for $60.  Damn, this company does it righteously right.  Great change-up from my dynamic drivers.  The BAs are so smooooooth.  There is a touch/smidge of congestion in the lower mids when it gets busy which should clear up as they loosen up.  It isn't tuning, its just newness.  Most of my IEMs have loosened up (for lack of a more technical term) after use.
> 
> I'm groovin' on them now and wow - just wow.  I'm gonna put them on the tubes in a bit.  They deserve it.  Will compare them with the KZ ZS10s which have a similar configuration.  They and the ZEXs were the first ones I bought.  Will be an interesting comparison.  Will post up.


If you interested, there is direct competitor of ST5, the new KZ ZS10Pro X.

Kinda intereresting because the old zs10pro used to compete with TRN V90 who have somewhat similar setup. 
Then TRN choose to update the DD with more upscale berry DD and the tuning, but keep the old BA. 
KZ smoothen the tuning, change the DD with newer but seems tobe budget DD, and change the BA with newer gen of the same series.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Exactly.👍
> 
> A lot of people are looking for budget audio offering highest sound benefit return.
> In this forum many ask for the best in a budget range and with their favorite sound characteristics.
> ...


Yeah, im a touch everything, perhaps we can focus on portable budget gear, think it would be a nice idea.
Oh, btw, i have the Ziku HD X9 and highly praise it years ago, i was thinking since X9 is not findable X10 too might not be...but wow, in fact, here its 50$ (10$ coupons)





It seem the best deal from the list you have. I wish i didnt buy X9 and get this instead....

pretty sure F1 is inferior to CS4398 dac....
thats a cheap nice OPamp here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003323753794.html


----------



## keesue (Oct 18, 2022)

Meant to say I have the ZX S10-Pro.  I'm guessing the Pro-X is similar in sound signature with upgraded driver(s)?  Since I have the TRNs and the original Pros, which I do like quite a bit, I think I'm going to stand pat with these (until another one bites me).   I'm getting on with the comparison...

Ok, had a listen to the ZX S10 Pros.  To my ears, they sound virtually the same.  A slight nod to the TRNs, but very subtle and inconsequential to the listening experience.  Both sound great.  I always liked the S10 Pros.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 19, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah, im a touch everything, perhaps we can focus on portable budget gear, think it would be a nice idea.
> Oh, btw, i have the Ziku HD X9 and highly praise it years ago, i was thinking since X9 is not findable X10 too might not be...but wow, in fact, here its 50$ (10$ coupons)
> 
> It seem the best deal from the list you have. I wish i didnt buy X9 and get this instead....
> ...


Ziku X10 and Zishan DSD looks the best options.

The opam you choose Is an airy clear one.
The problem with the chinese sellers is that many opam are fakes.
Someone open the Oracle 2 metal box to find inside a cheap opa1612.

The Muse 8820 is a good complement with DAC ES9038, warm, detailed, good bass.

The HIFI Amplifier Spare Parts Centre Store granted original Parts and looks has good review.
I don't know how ad a link by phone.😂


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Hey guys, been outside the loop for a while. What's hot around 10-30 bucks in the IEM landscape? Corded and wireless / bluetooth? 
I currently own a DQ6. Im braizlian so Im kinda stuck with aliexpress.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Ziku X10 and Zishan DSD looks the best options.
> 
> The opam you choose Is an airy clear one.
> The problem with the chinese sellers is that many opam are fakes.
> ...


oh really...hum, wait a sec...i think i need to check back my OPamps collection, make some time....i did have opa1612 i think....perhaps i will try to open Oracle II as well.
but muse 8820 is sure better, i even prefer LME49723MA over Oracle.
i love my Burson V5i but its too expensive and not very clean....euphonic colored sound.
X10 seem great bargain but i dont know power output....X9 volume control wasnt very precise let say....X10 dont have its cheap volume wheel

about DAP, last one i got is Tempotec V6....if their still early birds available, 280$ is freakin crazy bargain for such smooth neutral high fidelity sound, so detailed yet not harsh at all...dual AK449seq....but im not a big user of streaming service so its not a DAP made for my peculiar need lol. Ill get the Questyle QP2R soon, this is more for my end game no android need hehe
ill got the Hidizs AP80 Pro red copper edition too, more budget friendly. Dual ES9219 dacs like in Tempotec HD V dongle which i love alot...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nachmanowicz said:


> Hey guys, been outside the loop for a while. What's hot around 10-30 bucks in the IEM landscape? Corded and wireless / bluetooth?
> I currently own a DQ6. Im braizlian so Im kinda stuck with aliexpress.


Hum, for me Tripowin Lea (punchy DF neutral), CCA CRA+ (smooth V shape with wide open spatiality and among most natural timbre for a KZ), CCZ Emerald (dark W shape with impressive imaging).
Saltnotes Zero get alot of praise too, but havent try them.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 19, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh really...hum, wait a sec...i think i need to check back my OPamps collection, make some time....i did have opa1612 i think....perhaps i will try to open Oracle II as well.
> but muse 8820 is sure better, i even prefer LME49723MA over Oracle.
> i love my Burson V5i but its too expensive and not very clean....euphonic colored sound.
> X10 seem great bargain but i dont know power output....X9 volume control wasnt very precise let say....X10 dont have its cheap volume wheel
> ...


The AP80 Pro is very interesting has a lot of cool features, the IngenicX1000 chip inside and the dual dacs.
Bluetooth for my is a plus 'cos I only use cabled iems, but could be usefull if it is possible to connect the dap with androidcar.

About the basshead iems I will suggest you the Nicehck DB3, if you just don't know it.
Very chep, deep subbass extension but the bass come out when music call for them, clear balanced mids and extended airy high not pearcing, more then average details and spatiality.
Surpraising by the price.

I think this is good way to equalize an iem, just an hint .more midbass and could be perfect.


----------



## Nachmanowicz (Oct 19, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum, for me Tripowin Lea (punchy DF neutral), CCA CRA+ (smooth V shape with wide open spatiality and among most natural timbre for a KZ), CCZ Emerald (dark W shape with impressive imaging).
> Saltnotes Zero get alot of praise too, but havent try them.


Woo thanks, Im prolly gonna get the Tripowin Lea! 

Edit: Oh wait, I thought it was wireless/bluetooth, lol. I want one that is cordless, for the gym...


----------



## countryboyhk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh really...hum, wait a sec...i think i need to check back my OPamps collection, make some time....i did have opa1612 i think....perhaps i will try to open Oracle II as well.
> but muse 8820 is sure better, i even prefer LME49723MA over Oracle.
> i love my Burson V5i but its too expensive and not very clean....euphonic colored sound.
> X10 seem great bargain but i dont know power output....X9 volume control wasnt very precise let say....X10 dont have its cheap volume wheel
> ...



I would not recommend X10, its shell is made of real solid metal, pretty heavy that you can't imagine.  Besides, the "burst" noise in the intro of some songs is big and quite unbearable, and it gets hot easily. I've tried muses02 and opa1612 with X10, and I like opa1612 more, better bass, a bit more power.  I sold it after few months use.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 20, 2022)

countryboyhk said:


> I would not recommend X10, its shell is made of real solid metal, pretty heavy that you can't imagine.  Besides, the "burst" noise in the intro of some songs is big and quite unbearable, and it gets hot easily. I've tried muses02 and opa1612 with X10, and I like opa1612 more, better bass, a bit more power.  I sold it after few months use.


Good to know!

That's the beauty of share informations and experiences.
👍

So now remains only the Zishan DSD.

We need some others budget alternatives, do someone knows any?.


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh really...hum, wait a sec...i think i need to check back my OPamps collection, make some time....i did have opa1612 i think....perhaps i will try to open Oracle II as well.
> but muse 8820 is sure better, i even prefer LME49723MA over Oracle.
> i love my Burson V5i but its too expensive and not very clean....euphonic colored sound.
> X10 seem great bargain but i dont know power output....X9 volume control wasnt very precise let say....X10 dont have its cheap volume wheel
> ...



Bro how is the Tempotec V6 in terms of battery life and power? Can it drive stuff like the Final E5000?



Lobarkaine said:


> Good to know!
> 
> That's the beauty of share informations and experiences.
> 👍
> ...



Shanling is releasing a M0 Pro and a M1s DAP.

https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAu...cvS8uYEdLtc3Z5ZKtVC8Y71D6sScpe3AmRnGFhqAUs5Nl
https://www.facebook.com/ShanlingAudio/photos/a.603251836498073/2326509634172276/


I am quite interested in the M0 Pro. The original M0 was very small, great battery life, had BT and was neutralish. It lacked power for demanding gear, but this M0 Pro apparently has a balanced output incorporated inside.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 20, 2022)

Xduoo X2S is at home.

I fully agree with cqtec review.
He explain better then me pro and cons.

Any way without burnin it has open autoritative open sound, extended full range and powerfull, it drive e4000 at 1/3 volume.

By the price very good.

I'm really courious to know internal components but I haven't find any notice...🤔


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Bro how is the Tempotec V6 in terms of battery life and power? Can it drive stuff like the Final E5000?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


V6 battery is very good, but if you keep wifi open and never shut it, battery will drown faster. I get about 10H easily, balanced output, high gain, rather high volume (oups)
it can drive E5000 properly, without bass distortion but will offer a lean dynamic, which suddenly make them sound near crisp neutral lol way less warm and it add sligth appealing brilliance to treble, yet, dynamic punch is lacking.
V6 pair better with dynamic sound IEM, bassy V or W shape especially.
its very mature neutral tonality, reference kinda sound, ultra clean and detailed in a delicate way.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

countryboyhk said:


> I would not recommend X10, its shell is made of real solid metal, pretty heavy that you can't imagine.  Besides, the "burst" noise in the intro of some songs is big and quite unbearable, and it gets hot easily. I've tried muses02 and opa1612 with X10, and I like opa1612 more, better bass, a bit more power.  I sold it after few months use.


oh, this noise is sure big bummer, for the weight and DAP getting hot, its not big issue...X9 dont have this noise but volume control is absurd...like 5 steps or something...what DAP are you using right now bro?


----------



## countryboyhk (Oct 20, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh, this noise is sure big bummer, for the weight and DAP getting hot, its not big issue...X9 dont have this noise but volume control is absurd...like 5 steps or something...what DAP are you using right now bro?


Hiby RS2, Zishan Z4, Sony A55, I like those little portable daps. Hiby RS2's tuning is really good indeed, its my favour now. The output power is not bad for RS2, but its still barely to drive the KZ PR1 in high gain.  The balanced version is even harder.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

countryboyhk said:


> Hiby RS2, Zishan Z4, Sony A55, I like those little portable daps. Hiby RS2's tuning is really good indeed, its my favour now. The output power is not bad for RS2, but its still barely to drive the KZ PR1 in high gain.  The balanced version is even harder.


Oh, thats great. If their a DAP im curious about, its the RS2....never try R2R DAP or DAC-AMP, seem to deliver unique sound experience. I have the Z4 too....rarely use it even if i cant say its not good for the price, since their so much feature, big power output and while technical a nd bit lean in dynamic, the sound is very detailed and quite smooth in a dry way...
i most admit i tend to use dongle more than DAPs lately, but i sure enjoy listening to my Ibasso DX90 and Tempotec V6 too.
PR1 are that hard to drive? how do you find their sound mate??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Oh....didn't expect that in fact. MAIL CALL!
*Dunu TALOS* in da house! So excited to try these.
its my 8th Planar IEM to test.
I'm not that upper treble sensitive, so it will be interesting to try both tuning mode.
Ok, let's begin with Planar only mode, which is my fav since it's smoother and more laid back yet doesnt feel too dark and have nice treble energy and snap. We can say its smooth neutral with slight bass punch boost, clean open mids and dark treble with extra snap and sharp brilliance to add sens of air and openess.

The Talos aren't V shape or basshead, their a slight U shape feel to it since mid bass and lower mids are a bit leaner and upper mids are emphasize smoothed way so female vocal are more upfront, quite clear and detailed, just a hint bright. Bass presentation is very versatile, and separation is clean but the slam isn't super heavy, bass line are well textured with good grip, making cello sound full bodied and realist, kick drum is well define and separate too, but not ultra punchy. Mids tone is realist too, timbre isn't thin and note weight is good. Resolution is a hint warm, but very well layered. Their enough upper mids bit to make the presence dynamic enough.

Treble is where BA mode will act, so in Planar mode its notably darker yet not feeling lacking in sound info, in fact, percussions are rather highlight with the Talos, super snappy and fast in attack, resonance and sparkle cut short, keeping the top clean. In BA mode, sound info go in your face and very generous. Timbre is more organic and natural planar way, while more bright and saturated with BA. I feel sens of openess is better preserve planar mode way too, and more fowards with BA. Balance in BA mode is notably more W shape, treble sensitive people might find it too much but i was expecting splashyness and shoutyness which isn't the case here, its just super bright. Sound in BA mode is more vivid in dynamic too.


----------



## Nimweth

keesue said:


> They're multiplyin', I'm tellin' ya.
> 
> These are articulate as hell.   Let's you see right into the music, like looking through a freshly cleaned glass window.  Oh, but the way they portray acoustic music.  Stellar. Can't say enough - all for $60.  Damn, this company does it righteously right.  Great change-up from my dynamic drivers.  The BAs are so smooooooth.  There is a touch/smidge of congestion in the lower mids when it gets busy which should clear up as they loosen up.  It isn't tuning, its just newness.  Most of my IEMs have loosened up (for lack of a more technical term) after use.
> 
> I'm groovin' on them now and wow - just wow.  I'm gonna put them on the tubes in a bit.  They deserve it.  Will compare them with the KZ ZS10s which have a similar configuration.  They and the ZEXs were the first ones I bought.  Will be an interesting comparison.  Will post up.


Yes,  absolutely agree. Just the kind of profile I prefer. I love mine, they are my current favourites. Wonderful balanced out of my Xduoo X20.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The new CCA HM20 is out and sell for 48$ with coupon on ALI.
This is the first KZ iem ever with drivers tubing.
Graph seem decent, quite bassy as expected...
anybody have one on the way? 
(i dont....since Tyvan KZ boss make too much dramas on FB so....i cut contacts with him)


----------



## PhonoPhi (Oct 20, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The new CCA HM20 is out and sell for 48$ with coupon on ALI.
> This is the first KZ iem ever with drivers tubing.
> Graph seem decent, quite bassy as expected...
> anybody have one on the way?
> (i dont....since Tyvan KZ boss make too much dramas on FB so....i cut contacts with him)


KZ used tubing/channels in many all-BAs starting from AS16 (or actually CCA C16)*. E.g. recent AS16 pro: https://kz-audio.com/kz-as16-pro.html
* addition on editing


----------



## KipNix

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The new CCA HM20 is out and sell for 48$ with coupon on ALI.
> This is the first KZ iem ever with drivers tubing.
> Graph seem decent, quite bassy as expected...
> anybody have one on the way?
> (i dont....since Tyvan KZ boss make too much dramas on FB so....i cut contacts with him)


I'm going to wait for comparisons to the KZ AS16 Pro and take it from there for which one I want, but I'm leaning towards Pro right now because I'm an all-BA guy. Ali 11.11 sale is coming up. 


I'm getting the impression KZ made these to appeal to the "BA bass is too low" crowd.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 21, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The new CCA HM20 is out and sell for 48$ with coupon on ALI.
> This is the first KZ iem ever with drivers tubing.
> Graph seem decent, quite bassy as expected...
> anybody have one on the way?
> (i dont....since Tyvan KZ boss make too much dramas on FB so....i cut contacts with him)



KZ has used sound channels in the past. KZ ASF, ASX and AST used three sound channels in what appeared to be a 3D printed insert. The current AS16 Pro uses the same system. I am not as familiar with the CCA models, but I suspect more recent all BA models like the CA10 and CA24, would be the same.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Any good wireless in ears around 15-40 dollars?


----------



## Carpet (Oct 25, 2022)

Nachmanowicz said:


> Any good wireless in ears around 15-40 dollars?


Edifier TWS1 Pro has good IPS rating, battery life and sound. It's also an older model and more likely to be discounted on 11/11 AE sale.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> KZ has used sound channels in the past. KZ ASF, ASX and ASF used three sound channels in what appeared to be a 3D printed insert. The current AS16 Pro uses the same system. I am not as familiar with the CCA models, but I suspect more recent all BA models like the CA10 and CA24, would be the same.


oh, i see....i wasnt aware of this since i didnt test-check all KZs....but it seem a bit different this time...tubing being 3D printed with same resin plastic more complex tubing perhaps? Even DD seem to have its tube...intriguing.
yes, CCA CA10 have similar package tubing. not sure HM20 is similar ''package tubing''...will see once more pics available!





i own these in the past....kinda dry shouty fest....didnt like at all. 

AS16pro seem interesting tough...have you try them?


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh, i see....i wasnt aware of this since i didnt test-check all KZs....but it seem a bit different this time...tubing being 3D printed with same resin plastic more complex tubing perhaps? Even DD seem to have its tube...intriguing.
> yes, CCA CA10 have similar package tubing. not sure HM20 is similar ''package tubing''...will see once more pics available!
> 
> i own these in the past....kinda dry shouty fest....didnt like at all.
> ...


I have the AS16 Pro, I passed on the initial hype train, but picked them up after the good reviews had stacked up and another discounted offer appeared. They are certainly a huge improvement over ASF. I do wish they had retained a semi-custom shell, but with the fit of something like the KZ ZEX Pro or the CCA CA16 (ASF isn't so comfortable). Tuning is much improved, it's pretty transparent and the bass impact is present but controlled. Tuning is slightly warm and the treble smooth rather than sparkly. So not for bass-heads or treble-heads. If it was less bulky it would work well for a daily driver, but these are not something you forget you are wearing. Don't even think about trying to sleep with these in! Imaging, stage and details are surprisingly good considering this isn't a bright tuning. Tone is good too, vocals and acoustic instruments sound natural. Easy to recommend!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 21, 2022)

I've open the Xduoo X2S to understand which components has inside...I was to much courious.😁

The main chip is an ATJ2167 and the opam an RE6863 (the same in the Shanling dongles UA2/3/5).
Battery 900mAh.

I'm to weak in electronic...where Is the DAC?


----------



## r31ya

Lobarkaine said:


> I've open the Xduoo X2S to understand which components has inside...I was to much courious.😁
> 
> The main chip is an ATJ2167 and the opam an RE6863 (the same in the Shanling dongles UA2/3/5).
> Battery 900mAh.
> ...



a bit blurry to make out the chip text marking


----------



## Lobarkaine

r31ya said:


> a bit blurry to make out the chip text marking


Yes I know, but it Is the best I can do with my phone...

I've used a magnifly glass with torch to read the components name.

There is a programmable 25L12835F 128Mb bits serial Flash memory too if it may help.


----------



## IEMbiker

Lobarkaine said:


> I've open the Xduoo X2S to understand which components has inside...I was to much courious.😁
> 
> The main chip is an ATJ2167 and the opam an RE6863 (the same in the Shanling dongles UA2/3/5).
> Battery 900mAh.
> ...


I guess is at the bottom side of the PCB.


----------



## regancipher

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hum, for me Tripowin Lea (punchy DF neutral), CCA CRA+ (smooth V shape with wide open spatiality and among most natural timbre for a KZ), CCZ Emerald (dark W shape with impressive imaging).
> Saltnotes Zero get alot of praise too, but havent try them.


So glad it's not just me that loves the Emerald.

CCZ have a new release coming (Warrior) apparently


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> I've open the Xduoo X2S to understand which components has inside...I was to much courious.😁
> 
> The main chip is an ATJ2167 and the opam an RE6863 (the same in the Shanling dongles UA2/3/5).
> Battery 900mAh.
> ...


Maybe it's like Schrödinger's cat. There's a four channel DAC but it's only there 50% of the time. Which means it normally functions as a two channel DAC. But if you open the case there's a 50% chance there is no DAC at all. Then the bloody thing won't work. So in this case "curiosity killed the cat"!


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> Maybe it's like Schrödinger's cat. There's a four channel DAC but it's only there 50% of the time. Which means it normally functions as a two channel DAC. But if you open the case there's a 50% chance there is no DAC at all. Then the bloody thing won't work. So in this case "curiosity killed the cat"!


This strange cat screams a lot!  🤣

Anyway the RE6863 is target as an audiophiler opam.


----------



## SiggyFraud

Nachmanowicz said:


> Any good wireless in ears around 15-40 dollars?


Check out https://www.scarbir.com/. You’ll find some good options there.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I have the AS16 Pro, I passed on the initial hype train, but picked them up after the good reviews had stacked up and another discounted offer appeared. They are certainly a huge improvement over ASF. I do wish they had retained a semi-custom shell, but with the fit of something like the KZ ZEX Pro or the CCA CA16 (ASF isn't so comfortable). Tuning is much improved, it's pretty transparent and the bass impact is present but controlled. Tuning is slightly warm and the treble smooth rather than sparkly. So not for bass-heads or treble-heads. If it was less bulky it would work well for a daily driver, but these are not something you forget you are wearing. Don't even think about trying to sleep with these in! Imaging, stage and details are surprisingly good considering this isn't a bright tuning. Tone is good too, vocals and acoustic instruments sound natural. Easy to recommend!


Nice, they look like a big step up from these CA10 for ex...your description make me think of Audiosense AQ4 so i go check the graph of both:







not exactly the same but both are warm...but AQ4 is hybrid...so the bass might be fuller in body and hum.....less boomy? let say im still not sure to love BA bass, in term of extension flexibility....how would you describe it on AS16pro (ps: AQ4 bass isnt phenomenal technicaly, very warm, guilty pleasure here lol) my fav multi ba for bass is still Audiosense T800 (knowles 31618 woofer)
still, AS16pro graph is impressive...


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Oi! @NymPHONOmaniac , I finally join this thread. What's new here?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

regancipher said:


> So glad it's not just me that loves the Emerald.
> 
> CCZ have a new release coming (Warrior) apparently


well, your far from being the only one mate....consumers love them.

im happy that CCZ are back....imo, they just begin....i might give the Warrior a try.

have you try CCA CRA+, i find them very musical and versatile
dont remember if i share this, but:

EDX ULTRA: the most wonky of them all, metallic timbre, scooped mid bass hit and weird sens of veiling mixed with sharpness...sparkle are blurry here how can it be? its the sharpest sounding too (!?!), most fatiguing of them all...
CCA CRA+: the most softed edge of them all and most fowards vocal, thicker timbre, most natural one KZ way, less bright-detailed too, yet kinda similar, just that mids stole the show, bass is the warmer too yet chunkier it seem. Dynamic is weighty, note weight too, timbre is mostly pleasant. .Balance is surprisingly organic and cohesive. My tonal fav.
CCA LYRA: strangely with this one i highen volume 2db, so the bass here is strangely tamed too, yet imaging and resolution is the best even if the instrument can act weird. vocal are less open than CRA+, kinda similar to KZ without sibilance, perhpas the most distant then, so, this is the most analytical and W shape i would say. even if graph is like....99.999999% similar.
simply put, while i rave about Lyra which seem to have fastest transient speed, CRA+ is the best balanced one and natural in dynamic. yes, im obsess about this...feel lazy today to explain what it is. It just not feel artificial even if again, CRA+ isnt perfect.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Oi! @NymPHONOmaniac , I finally join this thread. What's new here?


Oi! happy to see you here mate. whats new here? YOU! lol
as always, we seek for exceptional sound value, so, i do think in dongles worlds its more intense than IEM world nowadays.

im curious of your honest toughs about *HZsound Mirror Pro*? their not alot of feedback about those....


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Oct 21, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oi! happy to see you here mate. whats new here? YOU! lol
> as always, we seek for exceptional sound value, so, i do think in dongles worlds its more intense than IEM world nowadays.
> 
> im curious of your honest toughs about *HZsound Mirror Pro*? their not alot of feedback about those....


I'll post my review in HZM pro (my friend call the HZN pro as a b@$+@ㅏd hahahahahaha) next week as Im preparing for an outdoor camping with my mates.


----------



## RemedyMusic

Wazzup mates!! I hope y'all recognize me. Shoutout to @NymPHONOmaniac and @Zerstorer_GOhren


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

RemedyMusic said:


> Wazzup mates!! I hope y'all recognize me. Shoutout to @NymPHONOmaniac and @Zerstorer_GOhren


Oi! Mate, how are ya?


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Nice, they look like a big step up from these CA10 for ex...your description make me think of Audiosense AQ4 so i go check the graph of both:
> 
> 
> not exactly the same but both are warm...but AQ4 is hybrid...so the bass might be fuller in body and hum.....less boomy? let say im still not sure to love BA bass, in term of extension flexibility....how would you describe it on AS16pro (ps: AQ4 bass isnt phenomenal technicaly, very warm, guilty pleasure here lol) my fav multi ba for bass is still Audiosense T800 (knowles 31618 woofer)
> still, AS16pro graph is impressive...


I'm a sucker for warm guilty pleasure IEMs too! AQ4 and I3 Pro are two of my favorites. I know people complain about loss of imaging and detail. A but a bit of warmth seems to be a requirement for fuller note weight. That seems to add a quality similar to a chorus, reverb or a slightly overdriven valve amp on an electric guitar. Perhaps not as crisp, but more emotive. I hate hearing music that someone has put there heart and soul into, sounding sterile as it's played through overly bright gear. I can remember hearing very expensive systems in the 80's where people with no understanding of synergy had spent a lot of money to produce truly awful sound. Treble in particular is like chili sauce on your food, what's perfect to one person is intolerably hot, or boring, depending on who you ask. T800 was on my want list, but outside of my budget. 

AS16 Pro has a slightly warm bass that sounds similar to a hybrid with DD carrying the bass. But it's tight and well controlled (similar to Olina bass but more quantity). Subjectively, not as accentuated as the graph would indicate. I think the differing character of BA vs DD vs planar bass makes direct graph comparisons a little misleading. I also think the bump in the mids is actually fine without an impedance adapter. But there is a modified version out now for those that want it fixed. To be honest that makes the original version more likely to be discounted to clear stocks, so it may still prove to be the better value.

That's just how I hear it, YMMV.


----------



## mochill

I'm here 😁


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RemedyMusic said:


> Wazzup mates!! I hope y'all recognize me. Shoutout to @NymPHONOmaniac and @Zerstorer_GOhren


Yo, happy to see you here mate. You got lot of very interesting stuffs lately, hope youll share about the one that offer highest sound value to you!
Were big fans of Kinera Idun Golden....rather underatted IEM or perhaps im too use to explosive hype lol

What you got on the way or in your ears mostly lately mate?

Just receive Dunu Talos and Hidizs AP80 PRO X...very exciting stuffs....and i finish but didnt publish yet both Tripowin Rhombus and Cencibel reviews...nothing to write about but I do....let say Tripowin Lea and Olina are better achievment in balance and technical performance (ouch)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> I'm here 😁


hehe, in fact, sometime i think your Everywhere.....like, you can appear here and on FB at very same second lol (joking)
to me, you seem to be Basshead Sensei!

i think it would be nice to include ''best budget basshead IEM'' list here...in fact, im thinking about more inclusive ''best list''...diversify...

here, i mean...basshead IEM that surprise with their technical performance too for the price....sub-100$ one. Any suggestion mate?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I'm a sucker for warm guilty pleasure IEMs too! AQ4 and I3 Pro are two of my favorites. I know people complain about loss of imaging and detail. A but a bit of warmth seems to be a requirement for fuller note weight. That seems to add a quality similar to a chorus, reverb or a slightly overdriven valve amp on an electric guitar. Perhaps not as crisp, but more emotive. I hate hearing music that someone has put there heart and soul into, sounding sterile as it's played through overly bright gear. I can remember hearing very expensive systems in the 80's where people with no understanding of synergy had spent a lot of money to produce truly awful sound. Treble in particular is like chili sauce on your food, what's perfect to one person is intolerably hot, or boring, depending on who you ask. T800 was on my want list, but outside of my budget.
> 
> AS16 Pro has a slightly warm bass that sounds similar to a hybrid with DD carrying the bass. But it's tight and well controlled (similar to Olina bass but more quantity). Subjectively, not as accentuated as the graph would indicate. I think the differing character of BA vs DD vs planar bass makes direct graph comparisons a little misleading. I also think the bump in the mids is actually fine without an impedance adapter. But there is a modified version out now for those that want it fixed. To be honest that makes the original version more likely to be discounted to clear stocks, so it may still prove to be the better value.
> 
> That's just how I hear it, YMMV.


very interesting toughs mate, and you nail lotta things....
'' a bit of warmth seems to be a requirement for fuller note weight. That seems to add a quality similar to a chorus, reverb or a slightly overdriven valve amp on an electric guitar''
+1 for this even if it mean it add hint of euphonic harmonic distortion in that analogy, its in a good way sometime...this is why to me there problematic bass bleed (veil) and positive bass embracement (mix from the back, not exactly veil, warming here). Final E5000 have a fan base charm by the latter.
if timbre match, it can trigger eargasm...guilty yet emotional way. 
About AQ4....did you receive or order it, or its on your list? They are in my ears right now...best match with Hidizs AP80 PRO X i just begin to test....better result than T800, which is more capricious about source and impedance output...multi BA tend to be more sensitive...a bit annoying, yet, for T800 i can accept this (need very low impedance, near 0.1ohm).
AQ4 is more versatile, but its an hybrid, DD need more power...yet, to me, all Audiosense IEM are capricious (except single DD which i havent try)

You hear weel mate. you hear with passionate ears. people that are fascinate by sound rendering are fascinating to me.


----------



## mochill

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> hehe, in fact, sometime i think your Everywhere.....like, you can appear here and on FB at very same second lol (joking)
> to me, you seem to be Basshead Sensei!
> 
> i think it would be nice to include ''best budget basshead IEM'' list here...in fact, im thinking about more inclusive ''best list''...diversify...
> ...


I have basshead iem from cheap to expensive


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> I have basshead iem from cheap to expensive


i guess so mate, your collection seem legendary...
what basshead IEM really impress you in sub-100$ range?
lets say, chifi for ex?


----------



## mochill

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> i guess so mate, your collection seem legendary...
> what basshead IEM really impress you in sub-100$ range?
> lets say, chifi for ex?


Check out your Facebook messenger


----------



## RemedyMusic

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yo, happy to see you here mate. You got lot of very interesting stuffs lately, hope youll share about the one that offer highest sound value to you!
> Were big fans of Kinera Idun Golden....rather underatted IEM or perhaps im too use to explosive hype lol
> 
> What you got on the way or in your ears mostly lately mate?
> ...


I finished review for sm2. I know you love this one. I love it too! It is a new item to my rotation. One of the best single dd releases. But have not published yet. 

I have two more to review, the t2 dlc and gumiho. Work has been very hectic so I'm taking more time to publish reviews. I miss doing videos. Lol. 

Btw, did your qp2r arrived? My new unit (hopefully not bad apple this time) will be sent this coming monday. 

Cheers!


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yo, happy to see you here mate. You got lot of very interesting stuffs lately, hope youll share about the one that offer highest sound value to you!
> Were big fans of Kinera Idun Golden....rather underatted IEM or perhaps im too use to explosive hype lol
> 
> What you got on the way or in your ears mostly lately mate?
> ...


Im still waiting for my Tripowins too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

RemedyMusic said:


> I finished review for sm2. I know you love this one. I love it too! It is a new item to my rotation. One of the best single dd releases. But have not published yet.
> 
> I have two more to review, the t2 dlc and gumiho. Work has been very hectic so I'm taking more time to publish reviews. I miss doing videos. Lol.
> 
> ...


Oh, yes....SM2 are crazy excellent technical performance wise...this was a shock tbh. tonality will be hit or miss for people, especially bass part but i sure feel the sound value is high here.
T2 DLC! thats interesting. How are they? my pair get lost and i dont wanna ask for a second one so...im super curious yet...not that excited from feedback ive read. let say, Tinhifi T2 chase seem like BL03 ''driams'' to some extend. i did love T2plus even if nothing alike T2...very underatted!
hum...nope, not arrive...far from it...im from Canada so i receive everything super late...seem like my dream DAP. but its not into ''sound value'' quest for me. its in ''audiophile end game quest wtv the price''.


----------



## Jarlaxle

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Oh, yes....SM2 are crazy excellent technical performance wise...this was a shock tbh. tonality will be hit or miss for people, especially bass part but i sure feel the sound value is high here.
> T2 DLC! thats interesting. How are they? my pair get lost and i dont wanna ask for a second one so...im super curious yet...not that excited from feedback ive read. let say, Tinhifi T2 chase seem like BL03 ''driams'' to some extend. i did love T2plus even if nothing alike T2...very underatted!
> hum...nope, not arrive...far from it...im from Canada so i receive everything super late...seem like my dream DAP. but its not into ''sound value'' quest for me. its in ''audiophile end game quest wtv the price''.


Hey, t2 dlc is sold for 39 on aliexpress if you are thinking of buying one.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jarlaxle said:


> Hey, t2 dlc is sold for 39 on aliexpress if you are thinking of buying one.


yep


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 22, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I'm a sucker for warm guilty pleasure IEMs too! AQ4 and I3 Pro are two of my favorites. I know people complain about loss of imaging and detail. A but a bit of warmth seems to be a requirement for fuller note weight. That seems to add a quality similar to a chorus, reverb or a slightly overdriven valve amp on an electric guitar. Perhaps not as crisp, but more emotive. I hate hearing music that someone has put there heart and soul into, sounding sterile as it's played through overly bright gear. I can remember hearing very expensive systems in the 80's where people with no understanding of synergy had spent a lot of money to produce truly awful sound. Treble in particular is like chili sauce on your food, what's perfect to one person is intolerably hot, or boring, depending on who you ask. T800 was on my want list, but outside of my budget.
> 
> AS16 Pro has a slightly warm bass that sounds similar to a hybrid with DD carrying the bass. But it's tight and well controlled (similar to Olina bass but more quantity). Subjectively, not as accentuated as the graph would indicate. I think the differing character of BA vs DD vs planar bass makes direct graph comparisons a little misleading. I also think the bump in the mids is actually fine without an impedance adapter. But there is a modified version out now for those that want it fixed. To be honest that makes the original version more likely to be discounted to clear stocks, so it may still prove to be the better value.
> 
> That's just how I hear it, YMMV.


Hi mate you are great!

You poetically explain exactly what I mean and feel about music and his reproduction.
The heart and the soul are more important then the pure technical reproduction, this is the reason 'cos the valves and turntables are so high rated now day and transistor equipments try to emulate them and the analogic sound.

I totally agree with you. 👍👍👍


Now I'm earing the X2S with Shozy 1.1, this DAP Is very powerfull, but too clen and analitical, is the first time I feel the needs to equalize the whole sound adding 2db at 125hz and lower 2db at 10khz when I want a more intimate and emotional listening, only six band equalizer in this Dap 2 db steps. 

I like Shozy 1.1 mids and high but it lacks an hint more midbass, the drums sound too dry imo.
AQ4 is in my basket waiting for 11/11 and I've in my wish list I3 Pro, BQ3 and Tipsy if I've undertood well it is really engaging and fun.
On the neutral side CRA+ and SG01 seems a good deal.


----------



## Lobarkaine

mochill said:


> I have basshead iem from cheap to expensive


Very interesting.

What's your personal ranking list and impressions about them?


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> very interesting toughs mate, and you nail lotta things....
> '' a bit of warmth seems to be a requirement for fuller note weight. That seems to add a quality similar to a chorus, reverb or a slightly overdriven valve amp on an electric guitar''
> +1 for this even if it mean it add hint of euphonic harmonic distortion in that analogy, its in a good way sometime...this is why to me there problematic bass bleed (veil) and positive bass embracement (mix from the back, not exactly veil, warming here). Final E5000 have a fan base charm by the latter.
> if timbre match, it can trigger eargasm...guilty yet emotional way.
> ...


I picked the AQ4 up during the AE summer sale in June, used a coupon and the rebate to bring the price down, but not a huge amount. Really enjoying them! 

Broke my own promise that I wasn't going to branch out into MMCX connectors.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Carpet said:


> I'm a sucker for warm guilty pleasure IEMs too! AQ4 and I3 Pro are two of my favorites. I know people complain about loss of imaging and detail. A but a bit of warmth seems to be a requirement for fuller note weight. That seems to add a quality similar to a chorus, reverb or a slightly overdriven valve amp on an electric guitar. Perhaps not as crisp, but more emotive. I hate hearing music that someone has put there heart and soul into, sounding sterile as it's played through overly bright gear. I can remember hearing very expensive systems in the 80's where people with no understanding of synergy had spent a lot of money to produce truly awful sound. Treble in particular is like chili sauce on your food, what's perfect to one person is intolerably hot, or boring, depending on who you ask. T800 was on my want list, but outside of my budget.
> 
> AS16 Pro has a slightly warm bass that sounds similar to a hybrid with DD carrying the bass. But it's tight and well controlled (similar to Olina bass but more quantity). Subjectively, not as accentuated as the graph would indicate. I think the differing character of BA vs DD vs planar bass makes direct graph comparisons a little misleading. I also think the bump in the mids is actually fine without an impedance adapter. But there is a modified version out now for those that want it fixed. To be honest that makes the original version more likely to be discounted to clear stocks, so it may still prove to be the better value.
> 
> That's just how I hear it, YMMV.


Nice post man! I completely Agree with you about the As16 Pro. I haven't felt the need for an impedence adapter as well. I actually enjoy the more forward nature to the Mids. I can also get being your thoughts on the similarities between the low end of the Olina and the AS16 Pro. I reviewed the Pro awhile back and so many negative thoughts about it but I simply didn't, and still don't find it to be an issue. Subjectivity I suppose. The AS16 Pro is a very nice all BA iem in my book. Anyways, I just wanted to agree with you man.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I picked the AQ4 up during the AE summer sale in June, used a coupon and the rebate to bring the price down, but not a huge amount. Really enjoying them!
> 
> Broke my own promise that I wasn't going to branch out into MMCX connectors.


oh....damn....yes, MMCX connectors can be annoying indeed...perhaps i should tell you. are you encounting any issue? with some cable i do with AQ4, T800, DT600 etc...it seem to be cable fault...i do a post about how annoying i find certain mmcx incompatibility on Chifi Love 15min ago, so i investigate this very subject and conclude both plussound and Final mmcx are the mmcx model to seek for secure connection that never make sound cutting etc...it look like this:




while mmcx of lotta chifi cable including 100$ Tri Wolfram look like this:



seem like metal part isnt enough covering upper connecting part and create current transmission isntability while rotating...better avoid this type of cable if your polygamous with IEMs and have lot of them.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Mmcx connector of my aq4 cable broke the other day and I hurt myself trying to remove it.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Im enjoying alot the Hidizs AP80 PRO X. Especially with bassy IEM it seem....Audiosense AQ4 and the THHIFI CHaracter are best match for now...very addictive.



HIDIZS AP-80 PRO X Red Copper edition.
The feel in hands is sensual...so i choose to listen to sensual music lol
Texture (not of the sound, but the DAP) is super smooth, doesnt go cold or warm too fast, have no sharp edge anywhere, its very polished....and have a reassuring weight to it.
The control too is very smooth, oh, and its SO small....look how small it is at the side of Tempotec V6! Buton and knobs feel super sturdy, and its easy to control them blind way....unlike some DAP that have to recessed butons or not enough space between them...
Very pleasant experience. And when it come to the sound, no doubt its superior to my LG V30 (ES9218 DAC) and so much more powerfull, this is what surprise me for tiny size.
It deliver a vivid energic sound, with sharp resolution and fast punch and attack feel to it. Imaging is quite transparent too, very decent. Need more than 5min listen with different IEM, but I like what I hear. Its not warm nor dark, nor boosted in bass. The dual ES9219 dacs deliver a well layered crisp yet not harsh or grainy musicality.
UI is super intuitive and fast. And there plenty of sound settings and option i need to play with. Including mysterious ''soundfield'' option that seem to mimic surround sound, in a rather interesting way. It use HIBY UI, no wifi but bidirectional Bluetooth.
Nice do-it-all lil'DAP!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ill try to do a mini video and share more about this DAP...
But about the THHIFI CHARACTER....i don't understand why their no more praise since i really love them....especially the bass...so well rounded, flexible and gently warm without being muddy or lacking definition. For me, these are warmer Ikko OH10 with hint better timbre for mids and treble, smoother overall...dont feel like doing review here, you can give a look on headfi here (i guess i should have given them 4.5/5...but i dont take hf rating seriously, so read btw the line!)
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thhifi-character.25981/reviews#review-29315


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jarlaxle said:


> Mmcx connector of my aq4 cable broke the other day and I hurt myself trying to remove it.


what.....well, this doesnt make the mmcx drama story less concerning....but this cable didnt create sound issue i guess enh?
so, this is either too tigh fit or too loose it seem...i suggest you to use this to avoid more cable broking:





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003990959159.html


----------



## Jarlaxle

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what.....well, this doesnt make the mmcx drama story less concerning....but this cable didnt create sound issue i guess enh?
> so, this is either too tigh fit or too loose it seem...i suggest you to use this to avoid more cable broking:
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003990959159.html


Yeah, I'm gonna buy one of these the next time I order anything. Still though, I think manufacturers should at least include these in their packages if they insist on using mmcx


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jarlaxle said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna buy one of these the next time I order anything. Still though, I think manufacturers should at least include these in their packages if they insist on using mmcx


some do, like Rose Technic with QT9 mk2s and Final Audio (they are the one that invent this in fact, but twas too pricey for a piece of plastic imo)....but indeed, i mean...its cheap now and can save your cable and even your IEM  as well as making you swearing less.

apart that, how do you like your AQ4 mate??


----------



## Jarlaxle

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> some do, like Rose Technic with QT9 mk2s and Final Audio (they are the one that invent this in fact, but twas too pricey for a piece of plastic imo)....but indeed, i mean...its cheap now and can save your cable and even your IEM  as well as making you swearing less.
> 
> apart that, how do you like your AQ4 mate??


It is different than my other IEMs. I shared my impressions on fb. For short, thunderous sub-bass. Like you said they are guilty pleasures. If there is sub 100 hz info in the recording, it will steal the spotlight. It is addicting, really. Fortunately or unfortunately midbass don't punch very hard. If it did I can't imagine. Rest of the frequency is actually very well tuned, nothing offensive but bass overshadows evertything haha


----------



## SenorChang8

The MMCX connectors are at risk of damage when pulled apart. The tools are really helpful but you can also use your finger nail (or something similar) and pry away at the MMCX connection and pop it off.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ceeluh7 said:


> Nice post man! I completely Agree with you about the As16 Pro. I haven't felt the need for an impedence adapter as well. I actually enjoy the more forward nature to the Mids. I can also get being your thoughts on the similarities between the low end of the Olina and the AS16 Pro. I reviewed the Pro awhile back and so many negative thoughts about it but I simply didn't, and still don't find it to be an issue. Subjectivity I suppose. The AS16 Pro is a very nice all BA iem in my book. Anyways, I just wanted to agree with you man.


Happy to see you here mate...lotta friends coming in...so so cool!

let say your last post on Chifi Love about TRN MT3 really hook me....do you feel they are among best offering under 20$ right now?
Graph seem quite interesting...were into harman target territory again it seem....but 16$ way, why not?


----------



## lushmelody

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Happy to see you here mate...lotta friends coming in...so so cool!
> 
> let say your last post on Chifi Love about TRN MT3 really hook me....do you feel they are among best offering under 20$ right now?
> Graph seem quite interesting...were into harman target territory again it seem....but 16$ way, why not?


Beautiful graph. Ohhh

Can't wait for Tangzu Wan'er though. $20 best harman is very competitive right now  but none can beat Tangzu aesthetics

By the way, wheres the revised Salnotes with better midbass shelf?


----------



## Jarlaxle

lushmelody said:


> Beautiful graph. Ohhh
> 
> Can't wait for Tangzu Wan'er though. $20 best harman is very competitive right now  but none can beat Tangzu aesthetics
> 
> By the way, wheres the revised Salnotes with better midbass shelf?


There was no such thing. Crin has a new collab in the kitchen. He shared the graph as red something and everyone thought it was salnotes mecha edition. It can be from 7hz salnotes or some other brand. If there have been any leaks or announcements after that, I don't know


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Jarlaxle said:


> It is different than my other IEMs. I shared my impressions on fb. For short, thunderous sub-bass. Like you said they are guilty pleasures. If there is sub 100 hz info in the recording, it will steal the spotlight. It is addicting, really. Fortunately or unfortunately midbass don't punch very hard. If it did I can't imagine. Rest of the frequency is actually very well tuned, nothing offensive but bass overshadows evertything haha


yep, big warm slam...for me, these are basshead level in fact...but ear tips can have drastic change on tonal balance.... for ex, these Dunu Horn tips tame bass alot...improve imaging and make treble more energic and detailed...feel like a whole other IEM so im not sure to prefer this presentation and tend to go back to guilty pleasure lol
short wide bore is most upfrond sub bass, yet, wides soundstage (less deep)
while KB07 is similar but hin more balanced...
perhaps reversed KZ Starlines will offer same result as Dunu horn...but not sure...
AQ4 like crisp clean neutral source too imo. with low impedance.


----------



## Jarlaxle

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yep, big warm slam...for me, these are basshead level in fact...but ear tips can have drastic change on tonal balance.... for ex, these Dunu Horn tips tame bass alot...improve imaging and make treble more energic and detailed...feel like a whole other IEM so im not sure to prefer this presentation and tend to go back to guilty pleasure lol
> short wide bore is most upfrond sub bass, yet, wides soundstage (less deep)
> while KB07 is similar but hin more balanced...
> perhaps reversed KZ Starlines will offer same result as Dunu horn...but not sure...
> AQ4 like crisp clean neutral source too imo. with low impedance.


Yes anything with BAs usually affected by output impedance drastically. Mine have driver flex on both sides and although these are not huge, my ears can't accommodate most hybrids and tribrids. So comfort comes first for me. I like wider bored black 7hz black tips. Spinfit cp100 is nice too


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> Beautiful graph. Ohhh
> 
> Can't wait for Tangzu Wan'er though. $20 best harman is very competitive right now  but none can beat Tangzu aesthetics
> 
> By the way, wheres the revised Salnotes with better midbass shelf?


Salnotes Zero was tuned by Crin and Larry. 
While Dioko (i really dont like those planar) just by Crin.
Indeed, Wan'er seem very very promising. I believe in Tangzu tuning talent (i  forgive them for Shimin li lol)

btw, 7HZ are working on Planar headphones right now. Surely budget minded. But on ear...is an audacious design to say the least!


----------



## Jarlaxle

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Salnotes Zero was tuned by Crin and Larry.
> While Dioko (i really dont like those planar) just by Crin.
> Indeed, Wan'er seem very very promising. I believe in Tangzu tuning talent (i  forgive them for Shimin li lol)
> 
> btw, 7HZ are working on Planar headphones right now. Surely budget minded. But on ear...is an audacious design to say the least!


I want to hear them so bad, but importing things here getting harder and harder


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi mates, in your experiences, which iem is the best BL03's upgrade?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates, in your experiences, which iem is the best BL03's upgrade?


it depend....if you mean following near exact same tonal balance or not....
what is you price range mate?

I was thinking Moondrop Kato....for similar tonality with better technical performance but its a bit less bassy and more mid centric than BL03


----------



## Carpet

Jarlaxle said:


> Mmcx connector of my aq4 cable broke the other day and I hurt myself trying to remove it.


I'm not exactly sure that "Like", is the appropriate response to someone else's gear breaking!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Carpet said:


> I'm not exactly sure that "Like", is the appropriate response to someone else's gear breaking!


Thanks mate I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what.....well, this doesnt make the mmcx drama story less concerning....but this cable didnt create sound issue i guess enh?
> so, this is either too tigh fit or too loose it seem...i suggest you to use this to avoid more cable broking:
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003990959159.html


I think one of those actually came with my AQ4? They also threw in an additional mixed copper/spc cable!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 22, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> it depend....if you mean following near exact same tonal balance or not....
> what is you price range mate?
> 
> I was thinking Moondrop Kato....for similar tonality with better technical performance but its a bit less bassy and more mid centric than BL03


Hi NinPHONOmaniac, I intend the same tonal balance, maybe with better response.

All we know BL03 now day Is again an high rated cheap iem, but with some cons, bloated bass, bad fitting, not standard cables, anyway It is again considered a must have.

It is fun and engaging and I'm thinking about an iem that's really an upgrade, ugually fan, but with better technicalities, more firm and deep bass and better fitting.

Price range sub e. 100 to remain coerente with this tread.

A super BL03.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> I'm not exactly sure that "Like", is the appropriate response to someone else's gear breaking!


I think "like" in this case should therefore welcomed as solidarity.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi NinPHONOmaniac, I intend the same tonal balance, maybe with better response.
> 
> All we know BL03 now day Is again an high rated cheap iem, but with some cons, bloated bass, bad fitting, not standard cables, anyway It is again considered a must have.
> 
> ...


Tripowin Olina mate.
wonder why i dont think about these before.
way better technicalities: resolution, imaging, attack speed-control, transparency, bass separation texture quality, treble extension etc








similar balance but with less bass boost. not as warmish too....


----------



## mochill

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> What's your personal ranking list and impressions about them?


Have over 3000 iems 😅 will take forever to make list


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Tripowin Olina mate.
> wonder why i dont think about these before.
> way better technicalities: resolution, imaging, attack speed-control, transparency, bass separation texture quality, treble extension etc
> 
> ...





NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Tripowin Olina mate.
> wonder why i dont think about these before.
> way better technicalities: resolution, imaging, attack speed-control, transparency, bass separation texture quality, treble extension etc
> 
> ...


Thank's mate.👍


----------



## Lobarkaine

mochill said:


> Have over 3000 iems 😅 will take forever to make list


3000 😱

Some have to be your preferred....😉


----------



## mochill

Gotta catch em all 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mochill

My box of goodies , this isn't even all of them


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates, in your experiences, which iem is the best BL03's upgrade?





Lobarkaine said:


> Hi NinPHONOmaniac, I intend the same tonal balance, maybe with better response.
> 
> All we know BL03 now day Is again an high rated cheap iem, but with some cons, bloated bass, bad fitting, not standard cables, anyway It is again considered a must have.
> 
> ...


It depends on which features of the BL-03 you like. If you want the prominent bass, but less bloated, then something with more of a sub-bass focus. But too big a reduction in mid-bass would create a thinner and more transparent sound that has a completely different tonal character. So depending on what compromises you are prepared to make, what you are effectively asking is "What is the best IEM under $100?".

If you like the warm character of the BL-03 but with better stage and detail, then Tipsy TTROMSO would be a good choice.

Stronger sub-bass and more transparent: GS Audio GD3C or SuperTFZ Force1.

More balanced and without as strong a bass emphasis: ECCI YST-02 or Olina (SE or original).

Off course there are an absolute ton of good options under $100 ATM. Moondrop Aria and TinHifi T3 plus spring to mind as safe choices.

As always YMMV, and things change way too rapidly to keep up with all the pricing changes and new releases.


----------



## Carpet

mochill said:


> My box of goodies , this isn't even all of them


Thank you for that. It helps to convince me that I don't have a problem.

Given that, I'm sure as hell, not going to show that photo to my Wife!


----------



## jmwant

mochill said:


> Have over 3000 iems 😅 will take forever to make list


3000! Am I seeing this right?


----------



## jmwant

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates, in your experiences, which iem is the best BL03's upgrade?


The Fiio FH3 would have been the perfect bl03 upgrade if it didn't have. "cuppy" mids.


----------



## jmwant

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> _Hi Headfiers and budget minded audiophile! This thread is open to anybody that seek the highest sound value possible. Please share your serious discoveries and avoid hyping mediocre IEM. For example, an IEM that need to be EQ to sound good isn't worth the attention.
> A great IEM should pass test of time, so their plenty of exceptional earphones still hiding in the shadow of over hyped ones. To judge greatness of an IEM, we most be extremely critical about it's TECHNICAL talent because this is the so called ''benefit return'' audiophile seek in kilobucks TOTL earphones. Sure, if tonality is disastrous, it's a pass, but we can find perfect tonality even in sub-20$ price range.
> 
> This is why i decide to work on a more severe BEST BUDGET IEM list. The old one was full of IEM that aren't for sale anymore....it was too permissive too. So...._
> ...


I can totally agree with the MH750 and Blon bl03. A lot of budget IEMs are coming every week but these two are still holding their ground.


----------



## mochill

jmwant said:


> 3000! Am I seeing this right?


Yes you are


----------



## Carpet

mochill said:


> Yes you are


Well if any of them are feeling neglected sitting in the dark, feel free to give me a call!


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> But about the THHIFI CHARACTER....i don't understand why their no more praise since i really love them....especially the bass...so well rounded, flexible and gently warm without being muddy or lacking definition. For me, these are warmer Ikko OH10 with hint better timbre for mids and treble, smoother overall...dont feel like doing review here, you can give a look on headfi here (i guess i should have given them 4.5/5...but i dont take hf rating seriously, so read btw the line!)
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/thhifi-character.25981/reviews#review-29315



Bro I think the issue with the THHIFI Character was the price. It was too ambitious for a new brand (i know they are linked to some bigger player BGVP?), but to launch something at $160 USD for a first IEM?

There's tons of big boys to compete against at that price bracket, eg IKKO OH10. If they had priced it at low $100 yeah I think that would be a competitive pricing. I do think IKKO OH10 beats it for a cheaper pricing to boot.

I thought the THHIFI Character had a bass that bled a bit, lacking texture. Treble air/sparkle was lacking too.
A major issue was that the THHIFI Character is a super fussy IEM to pair sources with, due to 10.5 ohm impedance. This isn't mentioned in most reviews, but pairing a source with high output impedance (based on the audiophile rules of eights) is gonna skew the sound signature for worse.




Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates, in your experiences, which iem is the best BL03's upgrade?



If you want a direct upgrade in terms of tonality, check out the KBEAR Aurora. It has the same harmanish tuning with mid-bass bump. But in terms of technicalities, the Aurora is slightly better, timbre is similarly good. Fit is much better.

However, if you compare the Aurora against other $100ish single DD sets, then the Aurora is similar to the BL-03 in having superb timbre and tonality, but sub-par technicalities.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 23, 2022)

Carpet said:


> It depends on which features of the BL-03 you like. If you want the prominent bass, but less bloated, then something with more of a sub-bass focus. But too big a reduction in mid-bass would create a thinner and more transparent sound that has a completely different tonal character. So depending on what compromises you are prepared to make, what you are effectively asking is "What is the best IEM under $100?".
> 
> If you like the warm character of the BL-03 but with better stage and detail, then Tipsy TTROMSO would be a good choice.
> 
> ...


After I've writer my answer I've realized I've asked exactly "what is the best (warmish) iem under e.100?". 😂

I think Olina, ECCI YST-02 but Titan S too are better technical choice but not so fun and relaxed.



baskingshark said:


> Bro I think the issue with the THHIFI Character was the price. It was too ambitious for a new brand (i know they are linked to some bigger player BGVP?), but to launch something at $160 USD for a first IEM?
> 
> There's tons of big boys to compete against at that price bracket, eg IKKO OH10. If they had priced it at low $100 yeah I think that would be a competitive pricing. I do think IKKO OH10 beats it for a cheaper pricing to boot.
> 
> ...


Aurora, but Summer or Tin HiFi T3Plus too could be good choice but more neutral then BL03.

Tipsy really intrigue me, but at e.118 maybe too pricey?
(Tienderilehne Red Black come in my mind...)

It's true that in the cheap price range are coming out a lot of good choice with even better technical capablity.


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> After I've writer my answer I've realized I've asked exactly "what is the best (warmish) iem under e.100?". 😂
> 
> I think Olina, ECCI YST-02 but Titan S too are better technical choice but not so fun and relaxed.
> 
> ...


Aria 2021 is still good if you want a warm tuning, I find it a bit smoother than T3 plus but more sub-bass roll off. TRN TA1 Max is good for a cheaper option. Tipsy is $89 with free shipping from a heap of stores on AliExpress. Is the extra cost tax, or changes in the exchange rate? Our exchange rate in New Zealand is pretty screwed ATM! 

I haven't heard any Tiandirenhe IEMs yet, but I'm waiting on some to clear customs. I ordered the basic IEMs without cables and I'm interested to see if they still include cases which look to be a useful size. There were some red/black ones that had tuning filter but that wasn't model I ordered https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154574452.html


----------



## SenorChang8

baskingshark said:


> Bro I think the issue with the THHIFI Character was the price. It was too ambitious for a new brand (i know they are linked to some bigger player BGVP?), but to launch something at $160 USD for a first IEM?
> 
> There's tons of big boys to compete against at that price bracket, eg IKKO OH10. If they had priced it at low $100 yeah I think that would be a competitive pricing. I do think IKKO OH10 beats it for a cheaper pricing to boot.
> 
> ...


They’ve cut the price of Red Face and Character on AE (haven’t used that store before but feedback looks legit, official BGVP store slightly pricier but still considerably cheaper than launch). Having seen stores raise prices for 11/11 I’m tempted to pull the trigger. 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eypluhf

https://a.aliexpress.com/_EGDF7h3


----------



## baskingshark

SenorChang8 said:


> They’ve cut the price of Red Face and Character on AE (haven’t used that store before but feedback looks legit, official BGVP store slightly pricier but still considerably cheaper than launch). Having seen stores raise prices for 11/11 I’m tempted to pull the trigger.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eypluhf
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EGDF7h3



Wow it dropped to $93 USD now!!!

Good find! Looks like it didn't sell well and they had to resort to cut the price by almost half!

At $93 USD, yes that can be a consideration. But $160+ USD, that's overpriced.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 23, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Aria 2021 is still good if you want a warm tuning, I find it a bit smoother than T3 plus but more sub-bass roll off. TRN TA1 Max is good for a cheaper option. Tipsy is $89 with free shipping from a heap of stores on AliExpress. Is the extra cost tax, or changes in the exchange rate? Our exchange rate in New Zealand is pretty screwed ATM!
> 
> I haven't heard any Tiandirenhe IEMs yet, but I'm waiting on some to clear customs. I ordered the basic IEMs without cables and I'm interested to see if they still include cases which look to be a useful size. There were some red/black ones that had tuning filter but that wasn't model I ordered https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154574452.html






This is my Tienderilehne with is bag and tuning filtes, the cables is KZ 8 core I Just have, like as you I've buy the iem without cables.
The bag is big enough to be usefull.

I just have Aria 2021 😉👍

In Italy we pay 22% more 'cos import taxes.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> Have over 3000 iems 😅 will take forever to make list


man...the one you share me all look super intriguing....lot of Intime Sora


baskingshark said:


> Bro I think the issue with the THHIFI Character was the price. It was too ambitious for a new brand (i know they are linked to some bigger player BGVP?), but to launch something at $160 USD for a first IEM?
> 
> There's tons of big boys to compete against at that price bracket, eg IKKO OH10. If they had priced it at low $100 yeah I think that would be a competitive pricing. I do think IKKO OH10 beats it for a cheaper pricing to boot.
> 
> ...


your right, i did find the price too audacious too...but cant lie i love them still lol and bass is sure a bit guilty pleasure, not best definition nor super textured....yet, their something about it i really love....balance btw mid bass punch and sub rumble is very good. and i did underline lack of sparkle and air in my review....very inherent to BA in general. They are warmer and smoother tha OH10 too, but their no doubt OH10 offer superior performance.
I listen to them right now, with Moondrop Dawn. Excellent pairing. I always wonder what is impedance output of this dongle...doesnt seem that high for balanced...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

And there you go for my TRIPOWIN CENCIBEL (not very inspired) review.
One more to add in ''it exist'' IEM category.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-cencibel.26120/reviews#review-29428


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> This is my Tienderilehne with is bag and tuning filtes, the cables is KZ 8 core I Just have, like as you I've buy the iem without cables.
> The bag is big enough to be usefull.
> 
> I just have Aria 2021 😉👍
> ...


what a bummer this extra taxes....let say European Union doesnt do any good for middle or lower class....but i will not open political subject here, jsut saying i feel bad for you. here, my ennemy is DHL, they charge always extra fees (25$) even for 10$ IEM. pure scam. at least 5 audio products have been keeped by them cause of this. they charge this for 50$ Cencibel too. So, 50% ''taxes'' here.
anyway, mate, im very curious about those Tienderilehne (wth....very complicate to write!)....how are they? how much are they too??

OH! Aria 2021! i prefer them over Snow and Kato. Classic bliss imo Hope youll like them too and not find it boring!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SenorChang8 said:


> They’ve cut the price of Red Face and Character on AE (haven’t used that store before but feedback looks legit, official BGVP store slightly pricier but still considerably cheaper than launch). Having seen stores raise prices for 11/11 I’m tempted to pull the trigger.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eypluhf
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EGDF7h3


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!
crazy no brainer deal.
their even a 8$ coupon.
84$!
Nice find mate will share for sure!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 23, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> what a bummer this extra taxes....let say European Union doesnt do any good for middle or lower class....but i will not open political subject here, jsut saying i feel bad for you. here, my ennemy is DHL, they charge always extra fees (25$) even for 10$ IEM. pure scam. at least 5 audio products have been keeped by them cause of this. they charge this for 50$ Cencibel too. So, 50% ''taxes'' here.
> anyway, mate, im very curious about those Tienderilehne (wth....very complicate to write!)....how are they? how much are they too??
> 
> OH! Aria 2021! i prefer them over Snow and Kato. Classic bliss imo Hope youll like them too and not find it boring!


DHL get 25 bucks to shopping?😱 Shurely it is a still like european taxes!

Also if we speak about ours passion for music I agree with you about this protettive commerciale politica in a globalized world, in Europe normale people is getting poorer and poorer and not only for COVID 19 or deprecable wars. This is very sad and I don't say more about this.😔

About Tienderilehne (fortunately my phone learn to writer this name) is and incredibly engaging, fun, warm basshead iem, think about a less technic IT00 but with an int more sparkle for only....e.29+7 for the bag!
This with the stock filters, honestly I haven't try the others filters.

I've discovered that Aria sound way more better with good source, phone and dongles don't give it justice.😉


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> DHL get 25 bucks to shopping?😱 Shurely it is a still like european taxes!
> 
> Also if we speak about ours passion for music I agree with you about this protettive commerciale politica in a globalized world, in Europe normale people is getting poorer and poorer and not only for COVID 19 or deprecable wars. This is very sad and I don't say more about this.😔
> 
> ...


absolutely, Aria are very transparent....to source too! benefit from super clean amping, can scale like big boi too
oh, can you share the link of these Tien....you grab my attention, especially with sparkle part! basshead+crisp treble is more my kind than too warm dark basshead IEM (even if AQ4 is borderline that....and isnt at same time lol)


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> absolutely, Aria are very transparent....to source too! benefit from super clean amping, can scale like big boi too
> oh, can you share the link of these Tien....you grab my attention, especially with sparkle part! basshead+crisp treble is more my kind than too warm dark basshead IEM (even if AQ4 is borderline that....and isnt at same time lol)


I don't know why I can't link the complete link never ad a screenshot 🤔🤔
I've to try later by PC....

But remember It Is always a warm iems like IT00.

For more clear basshead iems you may try Nicehck DB3.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> I don't know why I can't link the complete link never ad a screenshot 🤔🤔
> I've to try later by PC....
> 
> But remember It Is always a warm iems like IT00.
> ...


yes....might not be for me then even if IT00 are more than decent it a bit too warm and bass lack mid bass punch authority...
people are ''praising'' Kbear Rose finch as good basshead iem....seem too warm too...

will see if Kinera Norn are Big step up performance wise in term of basshead IEM soon, but what i seek might just be utopia too! 
Ikko OH10 is still kinda hard to beat for basshead'ish IEM with great technical performance.


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> For more clear basshead iems you may try Nicehck DB3.


It's old enough to be a good candidate for discount in the sale. I might keep an eye on that one! Pretty cheap too as I recall.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 23, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yes....might not be for me then even if IT00 are more than decent it a bit too warm and bass lack mid bass punch authority...
> people are ''praising'' Kbear Rose finch as good basshead iem....seem too warm too...
> 
> will see if Kinera Norn are Big step up performance wise in term of basshead IEM soon, but what i seek might just be utopia too!
> Ikko OH10 is still kinda hard to beat for basshead'ish IEM with great technical performance.


You are right all this Tiandirenhe, NC02, DB3 (more clear) are all basshead iems with warm profile, very good and fun expecially by the price coerent with this tread and many headfilers that like this profile may find them a bargain, but if you are looking for more technicality you have to raise the bar a step over, but if you like Tanya the Tiandirenhe Red Black (I don't know how call this) is a Tanya with steroids, more dinamic, more extended range, more
open highs, hard hitting bass and more clear then the Gumiho, more easy to drive then boot.

Iems like as HZM, incredibly technical, are rare gems under e.50 and honestly more too and all we are looking for this kind of iems but trust me NinPHONOmaniac by the price this is a very good basshead iem.

Anyway for those on budget, like as me, that love this kind basshead iems I may suggest this Tiendirenhe Red/Black, the only one on the AE official store, as dharmasteve recommended it to me and It was a good choice for me. 

I may only add a better photo to help to find It on the store.



Please keep the secret or they raise the price....😉😁


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> You are right all this Tiandirenhe, NC02, DB3 (more clear) are all basshead iems with warm profile, very good and fun expecially by the price coerent with this tread and many headfilers that like this profile may find them a bargain, but if you are looking for more technicality you have to raise the bar a step over, but if you like Tanya the Tiandirenhe Red Black (I don't know how call this) is a Tanya with steroids, more dinamic, more extended range, more
> open highs, hard hitting bass and more clear then the Gumiho, more easy to drive then boot.
> 
> Iems like as HZM, incredibly technical, are rare gems under e.50 and honestly more too and all we are looking for this kind of iems but trust me NinPHONOmaniac by the price this is a very good basshead iem.
> ...


This one perhaps?  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154574452.html


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 23, 2022)

Carpet said:


> This one perhaps?  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001154574452.html


Yes Shure Is this!!! 😃

As you can see It Is really inespensive.

I've made a correction dharmasteve suggested me this, on head fi there Is a him post that spoke about this iem too.

(How have you put the link? My phone Is riotous and absolutely not collaborative...🤬😂)


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Yes Shure Is this!!! 😃
> 
> As you can see It Is really inespensive.
> 
> ...


I think the cast acrylic IEMs are really nice to look at and to handle. They should prove to be robust as well, but time will tell. The tuning filters are a bonus too. Being QDC also helps, I have a ton of spare cables for those.

I suck with phone too. I used to have to carry one around when I was on call years ago. So avoided them like the plague since. Then a plague arrived and it became kind of essential, when we had to scan in everywhere with tracking apps and show vaccination certificates. Which I wholeheartedly approve of BTW, I'm not a promoter of personal freedom above public health. Dying or getting seriously sick is not worth it. So, getting back to the topic. I find a full sized keyboard, screen and a mouse WAY easier to use than a small touch screen. So PC for me all the way! Don't even start me on Apple, we had to use those at my last workplace. 

The mechanics of putting up links are to copy the link (just up to including the ".HTML" and then use the "Insert Link" button between "Paragraph Format" and "Insert Image" button along the top bar of the reply window. Although sometimes that menu is reduced and you have to use the "More Options" button to bring other buttons up.

I'll let you know how the TD02 and TD10 sound too, they should be here this week.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 23, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I think the cast acrylic IEMs are really nice to look at and to handle. They should prove to be robust as well, but time will tell. The tuning filters are a bonus too. Being QDC also helps, I have a ton of spare cables for those.
> 
> I suck with phone too. I used to have to carry one around when I was on call years ago. So avoided them like the plague since. Then a plague arrived and it became kind of essential, when we had to scan in everywhere with tracking apps and show vaccination certificates. Which I wholeheartedly approve of BTW, I'm not a promoter of personal freedom above public health. Dying or getting seriously sick is not worth it. So, getting back to the topic. I find a full sized keyboard, screen and a mouse WAY easier to use than a small touch screen. So PC for me all the way! Don't even start me on Apple, we had to use those at my last workplace.
> 
> ...


Thank's Carpet, you are always kind. 😁👍

I suspected that the phone isen't the best way to manage this kind of think. 😎

By the way you find the unknown object!

I think this Red Black and TD02 have the same structure with 1 DD but I'm not shure about the tuning.
I'm waiting for your impressions, I'm shure you'll be not disappointed.😉👍


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Thank's Carpet, you are always kind. 😁👍
> 
> I suspected that the phone isen't the best way to manage this kind of think. 😎
> 
> ...


I don't mind getting doubled up signatures. Some of my collection will be going out as Xmas presents! 

Edit: Have you tried the filters out?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 24, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I don't mind getting doubled up signatures. Some of my collection will be going out as Xmas presents!
> 
> Edit: Have you tried the filters out?


I'm waiting for the 11/11 discount to keep my xmas gifts....(AO4 and the HD-X10 pro the upgrade of X10, I like to have a DAP with the socket to change the opam.)
😎😁

I've on the way a bounce of opam Muse 8820/8920, LME49720/49860 and OPA2132/2134 'cos the source greatly influence the quality of reproduction.
Xduoo X2S is powerfull and clear open sounding, but with low impedance iems is possible ear an hisss without signal, not disturbing during the reproduction, works better starting  from 16 ohm impedance.

And now to replay to your answer I haven't try before the filters so this morning I give them a try. 😉😁
The effect is subtle but audible.
The Black one are the more V shaped with more extended highs, some time could be a little peaky.
The Red one are the more smooth with a little roll of in the highs region (I've choose to keep them on).
The Blue are a mid way.
The bass are always tounderous and hit hard with every filters.😁


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 24, 2022)

If you looks at the TD08 description on the AE site you may find the frequency grafic that compare the filters effect.
The Red isn't so accentuate imo.

Dharmasteve explain that Tiandirenhe made iems for third party, but onestly I haven't been able to find any reference in the web.
Anyway they sell Shure clone (?) and Magaosi iems that looks very similar built to Tiandirenhe iems....🤔

It could be interesting investigate more about this.

Looking in theyr iems description they explicity say that you may buy iems stocks with personalized brand.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

tough ill share this here, have a retro IEM trip last night. will do more ''back in ol'chifi'' IEMs trips for sure



The Vsonic VS7 still impress me in fact lol. well, tonality isnt the most appealing musicaly but the sounstage blow my mind, imaging too, unique sound become more and more precious when well balanced enough. one of those #stillgoodchifi imo
IKKO OH1 was quite cool too, so similar to OH10, yet a bit less clean...didnt AB them.
KZ ZS10, hum....mixed impressions here. Yet, not as bad as i rememberl Just a bit too artificial sounding in a strange way....as if everything is stick togheter trough a digital filter. hum
Oriolus Finschi! hum, i lost one on 2 IEM, find it back here. Love those, mature tuning with a very beautifull bass response, kick drum having this realist testure we rarely find in 200$ IEM. A keeper for sure.
Strangely, BQEYZ Spring1 didnt pass the test of time for me, bass was to light and dry, Spring2 is miles ahead those, which is logical.
Didnt try Tripowin TP10, since its the IEM that hurt my ears the most in my audiophile journey...ok, lets give it a try for 30sec here: arg...euh....wth...hum, its like listening to multi-boxy screamy double W shape wannabe wow effect disaster...wow, its CRAZY how much Tripowin evolve or do well to go single DD!
Ok, their other retro toys to taste lol fun fun FUN!
....
Brainwavz B400....4 knowles BA i think. very Infamous! yet...not sure exactly why....apart the beta 3D print construction that show sign of age here. i begin with wrong ear tips, they were terrible, then go wider than nozzle and soundstage open and offer a very impressive open imaging, warm w shape with thumpy but rolled off bass...definition lack edgre and attack is borderline shouty sometime but hey, its very organic in balance, not spiky, rather smooth with vivid enough dynamic...these were pionner IEM too, first using 3D print and offering affordabel 4Bas (of decent quality). not that bad really.
Faaeal Hibiscus...nope nonononono....all upper mids centric and nothing else....bass is tamed to the bone...super shouty yet not dynamic sounding....im happy they focus on earbuds. cant handle these more than 1 min.
Tri I4, not bad tbh....wonder why i dislike them that much in the past...punchy well balanced W shape with slightly too intense upper mid. technically very competent. again ,i feel bad of my harsh review of them, surely due to eartips inexperience...or source.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> If you looks at the TD08 description on the AE site you may find the frequency grafic that compare the filters effect.
> The Red isn't so accentuate imo.
> 
> Dharmasteve explain that Tiandirenhe made iems for third party, but onestly I haven't been able to find any reference in the web.
> ...


I did buy only ONE iem from them, it was a OEM shure SE846 bellsing drivers way....it was so horrifious sounding that i make a mini-drama here swearing i will never buy anything from this company again. consumers service is very bad let say, since recording sound issue of an IEM isnt simple...when its whole macro tuning that is just supreme non-sens....
thinking back about this...my trauma came back so i dont think i will order anything again from there lol
but i believe other that love their products still.

im very tempted to give a try to CCZ Warrior toughs....


----------



## Leonarfd

This seems like a good thread to ask in. Whats a good usb-c dongle thats silent?

I'm using the Google Pixel 6 and the 3 cheap dongles(under30$) I have used has been noisy as hell. They pick up some ticking noise from the mobile. This doesn't happen when I plug in a DAC/AMP that's battery powered or externally powered. Was basically hoping there was dongle that has some type of noise filter.


----------



## keesue

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ziku HD X9


I'm going to have a look at this.  My classic ipod rolled over and died.  The audio chip went out.  I have a huge MP3 library that i listen to when out and about walking.  I'm just having a bit of trouble with Aliexpress trying to look at it.  clunky app...  Howse the sound, sir?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Leonarfd said:


> This seems like a good thread to ask in. Whats a good usb-c dongle thats silent?
> 
> I'm using the Google Pixel 6 and the 3 cheap dongles(under30$) I have used has been noisy as hell. They pick up some ticking noise from the mobile. This doesn't happen when I plug in a DAC/AMP that's battery powered or externally powered. Was basically hoping there was dongle that has some type of noise filter.


noisy as hell isnt something normal even for cheap dongle...what music player you use? ahve you try exclusive mode or bit perfect?

yet, yes, its the right thread to ask and my no1 suggestion for cheapest clean crisp neutral sounding dongle is Jcally JM20. 20$ and it use a cirrus CS43131 dac. 99% similar sound to Tempotec HD Pro. 
higher in price range, my go to is now Moondrop Dawn Balanced. 70$. super powerfull (230mw) but clean crisp too, very open sounding with excellent imaging, very clean noise floor. decent impedance level it seem making it very versatile.

lotta crazy good dongles under-100$ in fact,depending your specific need....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

keesue said:


> I'm going to have a look at this.  My classic ipod rolled over and died.  The audio chip went out.  I have a huge MP3 library that i listen to when out and about walking.  I'm just having a bit of trouble with Aliexpress trying to look at it.  clunky app...  Howse the sound, sir?



i dont think X9 is findable now....but X10,which i havent try....so, hum, i sure can talk of x9 but if its not findable its a bit absurd...

do you have a phone sir? under 100$, dongle is best sound value and surpass most DAP under 200$ price range.

i understand you can prefer DAPs, i do too. whats your price range too?


----------



## Leonarfd

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> noisy as hell isnt something normal even for cheap dongle...what music player you use? ahve you try exclusive mode or bit perfect?
> 
> yet, yes, its the right thread to ask and my no1 suggestion for cheapest clean crisp neutral sounding dongle is Jcally JM20. 20$ and it use a cirrus CS43131 dac. 99% similar sound to Tempotec HD Pro.
> higher in price range, my go to is now Moondrop Dawn Balanced. 70$. super powerfull (230mw) but clean crisp too, very open sounding with excellent imaging, very clean noise floor. decent impedance level it seem making it very versatile.
> ...


Thanks, i have feel it's something wrong with the phone, found some threads on Reddit and apparently google made some mistakes here. Been many many dac and sound problems wit pixel 6.

The noises can be loud crackle or pops, some times very loud. Also there is a ticking hum, I have sticked to listening to music that are more energetic to not hear it. I'm stuck with the phone for a while, so it's either getting cheap DAP or finding a dongle that works here


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Leonarfd said:


> Thanks, i have feel it's something wrong with the phone, found some threads on Reddit and apparently google made some mistakes here. Been many many dac and sound problems wit pixel 6.
> 
> The noises can be loud crackle or pops, some times very loud. Also there is a ticking hum, I have sticked to listening to music that are more energetic to not hear it. I'm stuck with the phone for a while, so it's either getting cheap DAP or finding a dongle that works here



oh mate, i feel DAPs might be less risky solution then....yet bit more expensive for sure...tbh right now i just have this in head:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1239881330...9DJr0ekDR1ElIKmcdfmaC37JzTQF|tkp:BFBM-Piq5oJh

since its mile better than Zishan Z4 or anything you can get under 150$ yet its used no idea of if it work good.

cheap daps arent as chap as before it seem....Ziku X10 might be good but didnt test it as noted with other member...
wanna help since your situation look like to suck.

look got the idea.
Quedlix 5K!!! thats it. BT DAC-AMP do it all, near end game sound portable way. what to ask more?


----------



## keesue

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> i dont think X9 is findable now....but X10,which i havent try....so, hum, i sure can talk of x9 but if its not findable its a bit absurd...
> 
> do you have a phone sir? under 100$, dongle is best sound value and surpass most DAP under 200$ price range.
> 
> i understand you can prefer DAPs, i do too. whats your price range too?


I think you're right.  I have an iPhone and a dongle which works reasonably well.  I was just hung up on using my iPod but its day has come and gone; plus, it's one less thing to carry.  The dongle is a generic no-name [cheap] lightening dongle but it's quiet and gets the job done. I believe a good dongle DAC can be had for a reasonable price and one that's not too bulky.  Kinda defeats the whole portable thing although that's what pockets are for...

I could use some guidance and suggestions.  Thanks, sir NymPHONOmaniac, for the reply!


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> This seems like a good thread to ask in. Whats a good usb-c dongle thats silent?
> 
> I'm using the Google Pixel 6 and the 3 cheap dongles(under30$) I have used has been noisy as hell. They pick up some ticking noise from the mobile. This doesn't happen when I plug in a DAC/AMP that's battery powered or externally powered. Was basically hoping there was dongle that has some type of noise filter.


Three different dongles have had the same problem, and all presumably passive and powered through the USB. The problem could be the stability of the power supply from the phone. Try those same dongles in another phone. If your partner won't let you  look at their phone, you have bigger problems!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

keesue said:


> I think you're right.  I have an iPhone and a dongle which works reasonably well.  I was just hung up on using my iPod but its day has come and gone; plus, it's one less thing to carry.  The dongle is a generic no-name [cheap] lightening dongle but it's quiet and gets the job done. I believe a good dongle DAC can be had for a reasonable price and one that's not too bulky.  Kinda defeats the whole portable thing although that's what pockets are for...
> 
> I could use some guidance and suggestions.  Thanks, sir NymPHONOmaniac, for the reply!


Sure, depending of your life style, dongle can be the ultimate answer imo and perhaps become addictive since it become like those DAP with changeable DAC or AMps board.
Hum, guidance....so, price range? the power need too depending of what iem or headphones or stuffs in the futur you wanna pair it with...

Im happy to help when i can mate, i mean sir.
did you enjoy ipod sound or wish to some aspect to be improve?


----------



## keesue (Oct 26, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Sure, depending of your life style, dongle can be the ultimate answer imo and perhaps become addictive since it become like those DAP with changeable DAC or AMps board.
> Hum, guidance....so, price range? the power need too depending of what iem or headphones or stuffs in the futur you wanna pair it with...
> 
> Im happy to help when i can mate, i mean sir.
> did you enjoy ipod sound or wish to some aspect to be improve?


Nah, I just liked that it was a MP3 player with a small footprint. I had it for years and used it off and on.  Oh, and we can drop the sir, mate.  Was just funnin' witchoo with a lil' respect 'cuz I appreciate your knowledge.  That said, the dongle I have is probably good enough. It is on par with and actually better than the iPod audio circuit.  It doesn't appear to drain the battery.  I'm always looking at the grass on the other side of the fence, I guess.  But then, that's the hobby, eh?  And yeah, you're right again - never thought of it that way.  I can swap out dongles to upgrade.  That was the one thing I didn't like about the iPod: you couldn't get the digital stream out of it to use a portable DAC.  There are so many iPhone DACs coming out it's mind-numbing.  

Oh well, iPhone it is!  Damn, I feel like I just had a successful therapy session?  Heh...


----------



## Leonarfd

Carpet said:


> Three different dongles have had the same problem, and all presumably passive and powered through the USB. The problem could be the stability of the power supply from the phone. Try those same dongles in another phone. If your partner won't let you  look at their phone, you have bigger problems!


All 3 works on her phone yeah, definitely a power problem. It's as other say here, it's very convenient to just use a dongle instead of dap. 
Dongles aren't that expensive and I don't have to afraid of it at work in the pocket or in the car when stored.

It's either going through the store I bought the phone to complain, very good customer rights in Norway on products. And hope I'm lucky.
Or getting a Hiby R3 or Quedlix 5k.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 27, 2022)

keesue said:


> I'm going to have a look at this.  My classic ipod rolled over and died.  The audio chip went out.  I have a huge MP3 library that i listen to when out and about walking.  I'm just having a bit of trouble with Aliexpress trying to look at it.  clunky app...  Howse the sound, sir?


If you have a huge MP3 library you may get a look at Walnut F2, NinPHONOmaniacs suggested me the V2S speaking about cheap good players.

It has a good replaceble OPA2604, balanced and unbalanced output, support MP3/WAV, it is really affortable with good reviews.
I've it in my wish list to replace my old Sansa Clip Sport for my mp3 library.

I've the Ziku HD-X10 pro, new release, on the way but I have to waiting a month before give my impressions about It.


----------



## Carpet

Leonarfd said:


> All 3 works on her phone yeah, definitely a power problem. It's as other say here, it's very convenient to just use a dongle instead of dap.
> Dongles aren't that expensive and I don't have to afraid of it at work in the pocket or in the car when stored.
> 
> It's either going through the store I bought the phone to complain, very good customer rights in Norway on products. And hope I'm lucky.
> Or getting a Hiby R3 or Quedlix 5k.


Two problems to check before buying a Hiby DAP. I have the R2 BTW. Hiby OS has multiple tap text entry using a numeric keypad. Possibly fine if you were addicted to  pre-touch screen phones. I find it virtually unusable to use search function or enter wifi passwords, which is a PITA. There is also some history of battery failures, mine hasn't failed, but I would buy another brand if buying again. Bluetooth DAC/Amps are remarkably handy (I use BTR3K). They avoid the problem of not answering the phone when listening to music. Unless of course you are listening to music to avoid external annoyances (don't use that descriptor to your Wife, it doesn't usually go down well. Then neither will she).


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

keesue said:


> Nah, I just liked that it was a MP3 player with a small footprint. I had it for years and used it off and on.  Oh, and we can drop the sir, mate.  Was just funnin' witchoo with a lil' respect 'cuz I appreciate your knowledge.  That said, the dongle I have is probably good enough. It is on par with and actually better than the iPod audio circuit.  It doesn't appear to drain the battery.  I'm always looking at the grass on the other side of the fence, I guess.  But then, that's the hobby, eh?  And yeah, you're right again - never thought of it that way.  I can swap out dongles to upgrade.  That was the one thing I didn't like about the iPod: you couldn't get the digital stream out of it to use a portable DAC.  There are so many iPhone DACs coming out it's mind-numbing.
> 
> Oh well, iPhone it is!  Damn, I feel like I just had a successful therapy session?  Heh...


Lol, yep, twas time for some Jung inspired DAP need psychoanalyse
what annoy me with dongles, is that it often happen it disconnect out of the blue...portability of it isn't as practical as well sized DAP (which seem to be less and less a priority with these phone-like-android-big-brick-DAPs_+)
I just remember a good one, the FAUDIO FA4, that get lot of praise, yet, since i havent tested it myself i cant promise user interface experience. I own the Zishan Z4 but im not that afound of its cold lean tonality, a user that have both the FAUDIO FA4 and Z4 say it sound more natural.

Its priced 100$, use dual ES9038q2m dacs and deliver high power output balanced way. Size seem small enough too. UI will be folder based surely.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003095569439.html


----------



## nraymond

It's funny, all this talk of DAP vs. dongle, because a while ago I chose to do a combination of both. I bought a Tempotec V1 (the pure digital one, without an analog amplifier), the TempoTec Sonata HD Pro (with both the USB-C and Lightning cables), and the TempoTec Sonata BHD. Since my music collection started 35 years ago on CD, and I've ripped all my CDs to lossless audio, and over the last 15 years I've been buying DRM free digital albums, I own all my own music and don't need to pay any monthly fees as long as I can bring it with me or stream it to me. I run a Plex server, so I can stream my music to myself in my house and over the internet with a wide range of players (for instance the Plexamp app has a Carplay mode so when I have my iPhone connected to my car stereo I can play my music from my house in my car as I'm driving as long as I have cell reception). The Tempotec V1 supports dual MicroSD cards, and I have two 400GB cards, for 800GB total storage, which fits a lot of my music. I can hook up my Sonata HD Pro dongle for 3.5mm unbalanced headphones to the V1 or to my iPhone or to a computer, and the Sonata BHD for my 2.5mm balanced headphones. I also have the Radsone Earstudio, which can act as a BlueTooth receiver/amp making my headphones wireless or I can use it as a wired USB DAC/amp on the go. Very flexible, and none of this stuff takes up much space.

I have only one issue with this setup, and that is that because the TempoTec V1 has only one USB connection and it is used for charging, and I don't have an easy way to charge and play music at the same time. Though I just had a thought - maybe I can use a USB C splitter to split the USB-C port into a USB C audio port and USB-C PD charging port... has anyone tried this with the TempoTec V1?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 27, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Lol, yep, twas time for some Jung inspired DAP need psychoanalyse
> what annoy me with dongles, is that it often happen it disconnect out of the blue...portability of it isn't as practical as well sized DAP (which seem to be less and less a priority with these phone-like-android-big-brick-DAPs_+)
> I just remember a good one, the FAUDIO FA4, that get lot of praise, yet, since i havent tested it myself i cant promise user interface experience. I own the Zishan Z4 but im not that afound of its cold lean tonality, a user that have both the FAUDIO FA4 and Z4 say it sound more natural.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I'm a little concerned...why someone with a huge MP3 collection need to spend so much money for a DAP with dual ES9038q2m dacs and balanced output?

He will never ears the full potentiality of this equipment if he don't use hires tracks.

Don't be better he buy a good tree time less expensive MP3 player and save the rest money for a good iem?

You suggested me the Walnut V2S as a good player and I've seen F2 as a good potentiality, can't be this a more usefull choice?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mate, I'm a little concerned...why someone with a huge MP3 collection need to spend so much money for a DAP with dual ES9038q2m dacs and balanced output?
> 
> He will never ears the full potentiality of this equipment if he don't use hires tracks.
> 
> ...


oh, i didnt underline the MP3 factor your right....well, still, if its 320kps it can be more than decent, i mean, power output is higher than any dongle (460mw). dual es9038q2m for this price is just insane tbh, again, no dougle offer this. built seem way better than Zishan Z4 and sound too from what i read. it would really surprise me if Walnut F2 sound better than this....we dont know the dac chip and let say Walnut tend to have noisy background and very high impedance output, which can be a big issue for sensitive IEM...it was the OPamp swapping need that make me suggest it, and cheap price. i dont even think its real balanced output. the Faudio FA4 is without a single doubt a better buy! especially at 100$!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nraymond said:


> It's funny, all this talk of DAP vs. dongle, because a while ago I chose to do a combination of both. I bought a Tempotec V1 (the pure digital one, without an analog amplifier), the TempoTec Sonata HD Pro (with both the USB-C and Lightning cables), and the TempoTec Sonata BHD. Since my music collection started 35 years ago on CD, and I've ripped all my CDs to lossless audio, and over the last 15 years I've been buying DRM free digital albums, I own all my own music and don't need to pay any monthly fees as long as I can bring it with me or stream it to me. I run a Plex server, so I can stream my music to myself in my house and over the internet with a wide range of players (for instance the Plexamp app has a Carplay mode so when I have my iPhone connected to my car stereo I can play my music from my house in my car as I'm driving as long as I have cell reception). The Tempotec V1 supports dual MicroSD cards, and I have two 400GB cards, for 800GB total storage, which fits a lot of my music. I can hook up my Sonata HD Pro dongle for 3.5mm unbalanced headphones to the V1 or to my iPhone or to a computer, and the Sonata BHD for my 2.5mm balanced headphones. I also have the Radsone Earstudio, which can act as a BlueTooth receiver/amp making my headphones wireless or I can use it as a wired USB DAC/amp on the go. Very flexible, and none of this stuff takes up much space.
> 
> I have only one issue with this setup, and that is that because the TempoTec V1 has only one USB connection and it is used for charging, and I don't have an easy way to charge and play music at the same time. Though I just had a thought - maybe I can use a USB C splitter to split the USB-C port into a USB C audio port and USB-C PD charging port... has anyone tried this with the TempoTec V1?


Indeed, this is a nice idea you have mate. I have both V1 and V1A, really love the UI and crazy small size as well as do-it-all fonctionalities....some QC issue did happen, like the touch screen can unstick, so this is surely only complaint i have with...rather average battery life.
More and more DAP can be used as docking dongle station too, which is a BIG plus imo...and well, make DAP withc changeable dac or amps board a bit anachronical now.

Radsone is so freakin great, still hold its ground imo. 
These are the last DAP's I get...more are coming on....seem like, wow...im speechless a generous stranger will give me its Ibasso DX240...out of the blue...sometime, human can be so surprising with kindness when it come to common passion. So, i guess ill give some DAPs too. Generosity is contagious imo


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 27, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh, i didnt underline the MP3 factor your right....well, still, if its 320kps it can be more than decent, i mean, power output is higher than any dongle (460mw). dual es9038q2m for this price is just insane tbh, again, no dougle offer this. built seem way better than Zishan Z4 and sound too from what i read. it would really surprise me if Walnut F2 sound better than this....we dont know the dac chip and let say Walnut tend to have noisy background and very high impedance output, which can be a big issue for sensitive IEM...it was the OPamp swapping need that make me suggest it, and cheap price. i dont even think its real balanced output. the Faudio FA4 is without a single doubt a better buy! especially at 100$!!


Very interesting DAP.
F.Audio do the XS04 too, very similar a little more cheap discounted.

Good to know the Walnut problems I've put it out of my wish list.😉


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> My box of goodies , this isn't even all of them






Ill jump like this in this over the top IEM pool lol

i guess you favs one are somewhere else enh?

do you have Audiosense AQ4?

Intense basshead IEM was the SuperTFZ Force1....let say my ear drums become a punching bag, since it hit very HARD!


----------



## mochill

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ill jump like this in this over the top IEM pool lol
> 
> i guess you favs one are somewhere else enh?
> 
> ...


Have aq4


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 27, 2022)

I've decided to mod the KBEAR KB04, to my ears the highs are to much...

I've open the protettive steel mesh and I've seen the BA here in the nooze so I've put in an high density cotton filters, it is not so easy 'cos the BA position, I've to push the cotton in and close again with a new steel mesh filter.

The whole sound become worm and with good body, the beautifull Tracy Chapman's voice now show all is body, the acoustic guitars have the right tonality, but the more impressive change is in the bass, that retains the firm and snappy original response but now the subbass come out very deep and with a powerfull impact.
My basshead soul now is satisfy! 😁


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Lobarkaine said:


> If you have a huge MP3 library you may get a look at Walnut F2, NinPHONOmaniacs suggested me the V2S speaking about cheap good players.
> 
> It has a good replaceble OPA2604, balanced and unbalanced output, support MP3/WAV, it is really affortable with good reviews.
> I've it in my wish list to replace my old Sansa Clip Sport for my mp3 library.
> ...


Please don't recommend Zishan's... even the Walnut/Zishan fanclub on Facebook is dead. I just got rid of all mine. They're useless if someone owns any Shanling DAP.

However, I'm curious about the Ziku Pro. What's so Pro about it over the past model?

Btw, Don't open the Ziku (unless you're tech savvy)... mine start falling apart when I went to change the opamp.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 27, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Please don't recommend Zishan's... even the Walnut/Zishan fanclub on Facebook is dead. I just got rid of all mine. They're useless if someone owns any Shanling DAP.
> 
> However, I'm curious about the Ziku Pro. What's so Pro about it over the past model?
> 
> Btw, Don't open the Ziku (unless you're tech savvy)... mine start falling apart when I went to change the opamp.


Thank's to advice, I've Just removed boot by my wish list.👍
Now I'm using the Xduoo X2S and I'm quiet happy.

About Ziku by the descriptions and immages onestly I don't see any differences between the old and the pro...when it arrives I'll try to understand, maybe it's only a new firmware....

I'll be very carefull when I'll open it.😉😁


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 27, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Please don't recommend Zishan's... even the Walnut/Zishan fanclub on Facebook is dead. I just got rid of all mine. They're useless if someone owns any Shanling DAP.
> 
> However, I'm curious about the Ziku Pro. What's so Pro about it over the past model?
> 
> Btw, Don't open the Ziku (unless you're tech savvy)... mine start falling apart when I went to change the opamp.


please dont impose your views on other.
i dislike Shanling since they are most overpriced DAP in industry, yet, i dont tell it loud that much.
Zishan is indeed risky pseudo-DIY-pseudo-bargain, everybody know it. and alot of thread die here. not always for justify reason, but boredom surely....
Zishan and Walnut fangroup on Facebook is far from dead.

just saying.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 27, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> I've decided to mod the KBEAR KB04, to my ears the highs are to much...
> 
> I've open the protettive steel mesh and I've seen the BA here in the nooze so I've put in an high density cotton filters, it is not so easy 'cos the BA position, I've to push the cotton in and close again with a new steel mesh filter.
> 
> ...


nice idea mate, indeed, theyr are agressive in treble...result seem interesting...i need to buy those foams nugget lol
lately i did an easy mod for the Sonic Memory SM2, to add bass....put a filter stick on nozzle venting hole...its crazy how easy it is to do experimental bass boost mod, not always with perfect result...like, in busy track SM2 is less talented yet in simple track the mid bass extra kick is beautifull. it does inflict on timbre density too, extra warmth and density, so vocal at they end are better even if overal resolution notably less clean-crisp.

very fun to play with IEM mod!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mochill said:


> Have aq4


Cool, do you like them?
any iem that sound similar in you collection as well??


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 28, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nice idea mate, indeed, theyr are agressive in treble...result seem interesting...i need to buy those foams nugget lol
> lately i did an easy mod for the Sonic Memory SM2, to add bass....put a filter stick on nozzle venting hole...its crazy how easy it is to do experimental bass boost mod, not always with perfect result...like, in busy track SM2 is less talented yet in simple track the mid bass extra kick is beautifull. it does inflict on timbre density too, extra warmth and density, so vocal at they end are better even if overal resolution notably less clean-crisp.
> 
> very fun to play with IEM mod!


Modding is fun and an easy way to give new life to iems that in others way will remain unused in the nightstand.
Dying can't turn an hugly duckling in a swan but when there are potentiality it wort a try.
If there are bloated bass I don't know what do to resolve the problems.

Anyway I've buy different density cotton filters, 500 and 300 sticky meshes and 4/4,2/4,5/5mm metal meshes (absolutely needed if you open the nooze) for few bucks, the rest is only a little safety pin and a little of manuality. 😁

I did this mod on KB04 and DQ6 and on the KB04 have a better result.
Now I have the KB04 plus!😂

I've try to do the same thing on the EA3 but I've found a plastic screen inside the nooze and I didn't dare to remove it......🤔

Do you know if this screen may safety be removed?


----------



## RCracer777

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> i dislike Shanling since they are most overpriced DAP in industry, yet, i dont tell it loud that much.


Shanling having the most overpriced DAPs... Have you heard of Astell&Kern? I remember the original A&Norma SR15 costing €799,- and being out specced by the Shanling M0 at €109,-. I will say it sounded better and their latest A&Norma SR25 Mk.II is more comparable to it's competition but still expensive at €849,-. Their new A&Ultima SP3000 sounds amazing too, but it's not worth the €4299,- they're asking. It's not that much better sounding than my FiiO X7 Mk.II which cost €749,- back then. The used components (DAC, CPU, Screen, etc.) and build quality are vastly superior to the X7 Mk.II though.

Personally I don't have anything against Shanling, I actually think they have a good price to performance ratio. It's not amazing value or anything but they are comparable or cheaper than their direct competition. I'm even considering getting their M3 Ultra or M6 Ultra (or both) ATM, as I have a open use case for a everyday carry mid-range DAP for work. My Hidizs AP80 Pro is currently filling that role, but I'm running into some limitations with it. It's only a budget DAP in the end, and a damn good one at that.
My X7 Mk.II also has a barely functional volume wheel after 5 years of regular use and the 5~6 hour battery life which it had from day one are becoming too much of a annoyance these day's to not search for a replacement high-end DAP. But it's sound keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> I've decided to mod the KBEAR KB04, to my ears the highs are to much...
> 
> I've open the protettive steel mesh and I've seen the BA here in the nooze so I've put in an high density cotton filters, it is not so easy 'cos the BA position, I've to push the cotton in and close again with a new steel mesh filter.
> 
> ...



Do you have a link for these sponge foams?

I realize the secret tuning sauce that Sony uses, is their foam in the nozzle. I've the Sony N3 and M9 and tried a few of their other BA/hybrids and the Sony house sound is buttery smooth. Even their BAs don't have the typical BA timbre. I tried taking out the foam and the BA timbre comes back.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 28, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Do you have a link for these sponge foams?
> 
> I realize the secret tuning sauce that Sony uses, is their foam in the nozzle. I've the Sony N3 and M9 and tried a few of their other BA/hybrids and the Sony house sound is buttery smooth. Even their BAs don't have the typical BA timbre. I tried taking out the foam and the BA timbre comes back.


These are the adesive steel dust filter meshes:

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.7b633696ekoecI&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita





These are the adesive filter meshes:

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.7b633696ekoecI&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita





And these are the tuning sponges:

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.7b633696ekoecI&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita





With PC is another life, I could add the avatar too (something sober) ahahahahah

I hope the links works 'cos are the italian site options.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 28, 2022)

Very interesting the considerations about the DAP.

If someone has an e. 40k hi-end home system it is plausible and coerent he spend e. 4.000 for a DAP, but if someone is a normal mortal who can affort a good e. 1.500 hi-fi home system spend e. 150 for a DAP could be adeguate, maybe someothers choose to have only a good DAP (with good IEM/HD) and decided to invest e. 500/700 in the DAP.
But really someone will use and expensive DAP on the go or at office?

For whom that are able dying is the alternative.
The last one is my choice, I did the same thing with my home stereo system, I can't affort an hi-end valves system so I've decided to build it by my self and I'm very happy but it isn't easy.

This tread is about the best sound-price ratio so less expensive items are the coerent choice, so dying Wolnat/Zishan/Xduoo/Ziku DAPs may stay here with Shangling/Hidiz/F.audio and so on DAPs, no one is perfect but could be the right choice. IMMO


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting the considerations about the DAP.
> 
> If someone has an e. 40k hi-end home system it is plausible and coerent he spend e. 4.000 for a DAP, but if someone is a normal mortal who can affort a good e. 1.500 hi-fi home system spend e. 150 for a DAP could be adeguate, maybe someothers choose to have only a good DAP (with good IEM/HD) and decided to invest e. 500/700 in the DAP.
> But really someone will use and expensive DAP on the go or at office?
> ...



Honestly, with the advent of dongles in recent times, these actually provide better price-performance ratio than DAPs IMHO.

Dongles have their disadvantages, if you consider that they drain battery from the phone or if you have tons of lossless files and the memory space is the limiting factor. But this can be easily bypassed via charging packs or memory cards. But even a $10 apple dongle sounds decent, just that it lacks power for demanding stuff.

Honestly, I do think some of the dongles like the Questyle M15 can easily hit the sound quality of a midpriced DAP. But I understand if someone wants to have a separate device to chill to music to, they don't want the dongle-phone combination to be constantly distracting them.


----------



## Lobarkaine

baskingshark said:


> Honestly, with the advent of dongles in recent times, these actually provide better price-performance ratio than DAPs IMHO.
> 
> Dongles have their disadvantages, if you consider that they drain battery from the phone or if you have tons of lossless files and the memory space is the limiting factor. But this can be easily bypassed via charging packs or memory cards. But even a $10 apple dongle sounds decent, just that it lacks power for demanding stuff.
> 
> Honestly, I do think some of the dongles like the Questyle M15 can easily hit the sound quality of a midpriced DAP. But I understand if someone wants to have a separate device to chill to music to, they don't want the dongle-phone combination to be constantly distracting them.


I agree with this.

I've some dongles, but I've seen that the sound quality depend by the phone too.
My Xiaomi MI9 Lite internal DAC is limited to 48khz (there is an app to verify the real Bit Rate, this is the name, of a phone dac) and It don't like the dongles, MI10T works better with dongles but the Xduoo is more powerfull, like as you say, for demanding gears (e4000) and I may ear music using phone for others necessity.😉


----------



## RikudouGoku

baskingshark said:


> Do you have a link for these sponge foams?
> 
> I realize the secret tuning sauce that Sony uses, is their foam in the nozzle. I've the Sony N3 and M9 and tried a few of their other BA/hybrids and the Sony house sound is buttery smooth. Even their BAs don't have the typical BA timbre. I tried taking out the foam and the BA timbre comes back.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004782318894.html






Thats the same type (super high density and same shape) as the ones used in Sony´s XBA, WF and IER series.


----------



## RCracer777

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting the considerations about the DAP.
> 
> If someone has an e. 40k hi-end home system it is plausible and coerent he spend e. 4.000 for a DAP, but if someone is a normal mortal who can affort a good e. 1.500 hi-fi home system spend e. 150 for a DAP could be adeguate, maybe someothers choose to have only a good DAP (with good IEM/HD) and decided to invest e. 500/700 in the DAP.
> But really someone will use and expensive DAP on the go or at office?
> ...


I might have some of my priority's backwards then . My home stereo setup is about €130 and both of my DAPs cost more than that at €135 for the AP80 Pro and the X7 Mk.II was €599 during a black Friday sale. But then again a DAP suited my use case more at that time while I was a student. I took it to uni every day for 2 years (then the plague hit so it stayed at home) and it did see some light abuse during that time which years later has resulted in the barely functional volume wheel it now has.

ATM I'm looking for a nice €500 ish DAP to carry around while at work or traveling and a nice high-end DAP to replace the X7 Mk.II at home. But that last one can wait a bit longer so I'm pushing it back to some time next year.



baskingshark said:


> Honestly, with the advent of dongles in recent times, these actually provide better price-performance ratio than DAPs IMHO.
> 
> Dongles have their disadvantages, if you consider that they drain battery from the phone or if you have tons of lossless files and the memory space is the limiting factor. But this can be easily bypassed via charging packs or memory cards. But even a $10 apple dongle sounds decent, just that it lacks power for demanding stuff.
> 
> Honestly, I do think some of the dongles like the Questyle M15 can easily hit the sound quality of a midpriced DAP. But I understand if someone wants to have a separate device to chill to music to, they don't want the dongle-phone combination to be constantly distracting them.


To me having a separate device to listen to my music collection with out being disturbed was my choice with going with a DAP over dongles. And I still prefer a DAP to this day as I have a habit of not taking my phone everywhere while at home. I'm way more likely to have one of my tablets with me than my phone to be honest. 
I feel like DAPs suit my use cases better as I just want to listen without being disturbed and not having to switch devices whether I use a easy to drive IEM or harder to drive headphone.

I do acknowledge that dongles have come far and are vastly superior to when I bought my X7 Mk.II years ago. While I don't list it, I do have a cheap Ugreen dongle that I got for €8,99, does 24/96 and is dead neutral. Can even power my HD660s, but it does lack some dynamics when doing so. But I do see the use case with my tablets and have one myself for that reason. I'm even looking at getting the FiiO KA5 which was supposed to release this month to have 4.4mm in a dongle along with the 3.5mm.

Dongles will always have a power limitation in that the USB-C has at most 300mW for any attached devices to use. Resulting in a max of 240mW on balanced out from what I've seen so far, while a modern mid-range DAP like the iBasso DX170 has roughly 320mW on the SE and is just shy of 800mW on balanced. That is, if my calculations are correct (3.2 Vrms and 6.4 Vrms). 

This lower power output can be remedied with using a battery but at that point it stops being a dongle DAC and becomes a small DAC-amp. Not having another device you need to charge is the exact reason to go for a dongle over a small DAC-amp.


----------



## darmanastartes

RikudouGoku said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004782318894.html
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the same type (super high density and same shape) as the ones used in Sony´s XBA, WF and IER series.


Wouldn't this also affect the tuning and not just the timbre if you just shoved it into an IEM's nozzle?


----------



## Carpet

darmanastartes said:


> Wouldn't this also affect the tuning and not just the timbre if you just shoved it into an IEM's nozzle?


Given that it will effect the venting on a DD. It is also extremely unlikely to have a dead flat effect across all frequencies, in how much attenuation it causes. Then yes.


----------



## RikudouGoku

darmanastartes said:


> Wouldn't this also affect the tuning and not just the timbre if you just shoved it into an IEM's nozzle?


Obviously anything as dense as that will have a big effect on the FR and make the attack/decay overall slower.  

With smaller nozzles very much so (due to the foam getting compressed by the nozzle).





On a nozzle where it doesnt get compressed, the effect is much less drastic.



(this sounds quite sony-like.)


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 29, 2022)

darmanastartes said:


> Wouldn't this also affect the tuning and not just the timbre if you just shoved it into an IEM's nozzle?


Every mod we make in an electronic equipment affect every parameters of his response.
Changing cables, tips, close vents, adding sponge or adesive mesh filters are going to change the equalization.





https://it.aliexpress.com/item/32580267018.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2ita

This Knowles attenuators explain well that it works as a crossover cutting the frequencies,



RikudouGoku said:


> Obviously anything as dense as that will have a big effect on the FR and make the attack/decay overall slower.
> 
> With smaller nozzles very much so (due to the foam getting compressed by the nozzle).
> 
> ...



RikudouGoku show perfectly the sponge filters effect.

We do modding an iem if we don't like the sound and tuning, the manifacturer too add different tips to change the bass response but not only.

About the Sony sponges, them are 4x5mm low and high density, i think may works well in iems as DQ6, the one I've choose are 4x3mm high density and 4x2,5mm medium and low density with less dramatic effect, we have to try and choose which works better case by case basis.

I suspect it is the long-standing question between technicians and audiophilers. The technicians project a gear on instrumental and matemathic parameter, audiophilers use theyr ears.......the results are very different, the proof is that manifacturers before went to using harmon or other curves and now are starting to use hbb or others "ears" to tuning the iems, but such "ears" aren't our ears.

(I ask sorry for my limited english to explain technical concepts, I hope you understand what I mean)😊


​


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

should i share this even if GK10 was infamous mess (lot of QC issue)
Well, Geekwold is doing it again. lets hope its better, especially the bass part and overall timbral balance....






The housing as been sure improve, and well, become bigger so who know.
Its a 1 BA+3DD+2 PZ. Priced 99$ this time.
Available next week i think.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ugh...guess gonna share this. 
Tripowin Rhombus review...OK'ish. Yet, Olina is miles better. I guess Tripowin need to go back to HBB collab!
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tripowin-rhombus.26058/reviews#review-29455


----------



## Maxima7

baskingshark said:


> Do you have a link for these sponge foams?
> 
> I realize the secret tuning sauce that Sony uses, is their foam in the nozzle. I've the Sony N3 and M9 and tried a few of their other BA/hybrids and the Sony house sound is buttery smooth. Even their BAs don't have the typical BA timbre. I tried taking out the foam and the BA timbre comes back.


I was wondering if you could get these. lol Mine became brittle and had stuff on them, and I gradually scooped some out until nothing left. Can't say I noticed a difference, but maybe it's because it was not an instant thing. Ear tips are obvious.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 30, 2022)

RikudouGoku said:


> Obviously anything as dense as that will have a big effect on the FR and make the attack/decay overall slower.
> 
> With smaller nozzles very much so (due to the foam getting compressed by the nozzle).
> 
> ...


Hi RikudouGoku,
in your iem's ranking list you rate modded DQ6 S-, have you used Sony high density foam?
I ask this 'cos when I've modded DQ6 it need an high density sponge 4x3 and a 300 meshes adesive stick on the nooze to tuning it right to my ears and this could be coerent whit the Sony high density foam.
(I suggest you to try the mod on the KB04 the result match the DQ6 modded immo).

Have you try the GD3D and how you compare it to GD3C (I like bass)?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

*11/11 Ali Express* sale even is coming....and this year it seem their alot of great deals.
for ex, Tangzu Zetian is 115$, Xduoo Link2 Bal too is 115$, Tempotec HD V about 37$, Fiio KA1 (es9281) 28$....
Xinhs cables are on sale too, lot at (real) 50% including modular one for 12$, another modular extremely similar to Kinera Ace for 16$ too...crazy deals imo
i just begin to dig into it...

Any of you guys plan to grab something at 11/11 Alisale?


----------



## RikudouGoku

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi RikudouGoku,
> in your iem's ranking list you rate modded DQ6 S-, have you used Sony high density foam?
> I ask this 'cos when I've modded DQ6 it need an high density sponge 4x3 and a 300 meshes adesive stick on the nooze to tuning it right to my ears and this could be coerent whit the Sony high density foam.
> (I suggest you to try the mod on the KB04 the result match the DQ6 modded immo).
> ...


My modded DQ6 is just with a high density foam (4x3). (its stated in my database.)

All iems I tried are in my db.


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *11/11 Ali Express* sale even is coming....and this year it seem their alot of great deals.
> for ex, Tangzu Zetian is 115$, Xduoo Link2 Bal too is 115$, Tempotec HD V about 37$, Fiio KA1 (es9281) 28$....
> Xinhs cables are on sale too, lot at (real) 50% including modular one for 12$, another modular extremely similar to Kinera Ace for 16$ too...crazy deals imo
> i just begin to dig into it...
> ...


I've in my radar the AQ4 but It don't seems have 11/11 discounts.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> I've in my radar the AQ4 but It don't seems have 11/11 discounts.


nope...Audiosense are rarely if ever on sale.
Seeaudio Yume will be 115$, Aria 2021 60$, Ikko OH10 120$, Olina 66$ tough


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> *11/11 Ali Express* sale even is coming....and this year it seem their alot of great deals.
> for ex, Tangzu Zetian is 115$, Xduoo Link2 Bal too is 115$, Tempotec HD V about 37$, Fiio KA1 (es9281) 28$....
> Xinhs cables are on sale too, lot at (real) 50% including modular one for 12$, another modular extremely similar to Kinera Ace for 16$ too...crazy deals imo
> i just begin to dig into it...
> ...


Due to collection of cables, NONE this time round!

A lot of things have my attention but I have promised my wallet to buy only one. I have it narrowed down to...
XINHS H3
BGVP THHIFI FACE RED
BQEYZ Topaz
TinHifi T2 DLC and KZ ZS10 Pro X (little ones only count as half, right? )   

This will be my Xmas present!


----------



## r31ya

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nope...Audiosense are rarely if ever on sale.
> Seeaudio Yume will be 115$, Aria 2021 60$, Ikko OH10 120$, Olina 66$ tough


Olina SE for $6x is mighty tempting and Link2Bal at $115? wow...


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> Due to collection of cables, NONE this time round!
> 
> A lot of things have my attention but I have promised my wallet to buy only one. I have it narrowed down to...
> XINHS H3
> ...


I have done the same promise to my wallet.....😂

(Just on the way OH10 and Magaosi K3 pro)😎😎😎

Now my wish list is limited to:
AUDIOSENSE AQ4 (not on sale)
GS AUDIO GD3D (not on sale)
TIPSY TTROMSO (not on sale)
IKKO OH1 (not on sale but Is possible buy a used one half price)
MAGAOSI V3 (half price)

Remain on sale only..... 😇
TRI I3 Pro 
and some XINHS cables...


----------



## Barndoor

Lobarkaine said:


> I have done the same promise to my wallet.....😂
> 
> (Just on the way OH10 and Magaosi K3 pro)😎😎😎
> 
> ...


Having both, I'd recommend Hiby Hela over the Tipsy


----------



## Lobarkaine

Barndoor said:


> Having both, I'd recommend Hiby Hela over the Tipsy


It seem there are very few informations not reviews about Hela and I can't find it on sale on Ali, only on Hiby store and this may give me problems with italian dogane.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 31, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> I have done the same promise to my wallet.....😂
> 
> (Just on the way OH10 and Magaosi K3 pro)😎😎😎
> 
> ...


I bought the OH1 and to my eye they are not second hand. The wear pattern is too neat and looks more like a new IEM that has been deliberately distressed. None of the leather accessories look worn either (usual IKKO leather pouch and cable organizer).no wear apparent on cable fitting s either. Comes packaged in a larger black IKKO drawstring vinyl bag, which was pictured in the photo. Only one set of medium tips with it and the cable. Is a bit light and tangle prone. I have tips and cables anyway. Very nice IEM!


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> Having both, I'd recommend Hiby Hela over the Tipsy


How would you describe the Hela? There is very little out about it so far.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ok guys, me and other members of Chifi Love group try to find and share best deal so i will not copy paste the whole 87 comments here, just the link, anyway, their were be more....seem like 11/11 is really into good sale this year.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/517665269706033/posts/673139860825239/

yet, we ALWAYS must be suspicious of false sale too, we know that few sellers try to in fact highen the price of their products too....so, let not be naïve too!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Oct 31, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I bought the OH1 and to my eye they are not second hand. The wear pattern is too neat and looks more like a new IEM that has been deliberately distressed. None of the leather accessories look worn either (usual IKKO leather pouch and cable organizer).no wear apparent on cable fitting s either. Comes packaged in a larger black IKKO drawstring vinyl bag, which was pictured in the photo. Only one set of medium tips with it and the cable. Is a bit light and tangle prone. I have tips and cables anyway. Very nice IEM!


Oh thank's Carpet, I've buy same way the OH10 with big discount, but I don't know if are reliable.😁

Now the OH1 is without bag and only cable and tips, but the price is very good. 

How do you find the OH1 sonically?


----------



## Lobarkaine

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> ok guys, me and other members of Chifi Love group try to find and share best deal so i will not copy paste the whole 87 comments here, just the link, anyway, their were be more....seem like 11/11 is really into good sale this year.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/517665269706033/posts/673139860825239/
> 
> yet, we ALWAYS must be suspicious of false sale too, we know that few sellers try to in fact highen the price of their products too....so, let not be naïve too!


Thank's 👍


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I bought the OH1 and to my eye they are not second hand. The wear pattern is too neat and looks more like a new IEM that has been deliberately distressed. None of the leather accessories look worn either (usual IKKO leather pouch and cable organizer).no wear apparent on cable fitting s either. Comes packaged in a larger black IKKO drawstring vinyl bag, which was pictured in the photo. Only one set of medium tips with it and the cable. Is a bit light and tangle prone. I have tips and cables anyway. Very nice IEM!


wow, just crazy deal you get yet their still some OH1 at 50$....i was worry about used aspect but kinda expecting refurbished quality, not very used one....curious about your impressions of OH1 mate!

in fact, right now im super confuse by deals invasion on ALi, not just 11/11....just see Hifiman RE800 silver for 45$ new.....let say its a mental shock since they were selling 600$ a year ago...
I do think we are into this special Chifi moment were their just too much overstock and big clearance are going on non-stop.


----------



## Carpet (Oct 31, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Oh thank's Carpet, I've buy same way the OH10 with big discount, but I don't know is are affidable.😁
> 
> Now the OH1 is without bag and only canale and tips, but the price Is very good.
> 
> How do you find the OH1 sonically?





NymPHONOmaniac said:


> wow, just crazy deal you get yet their still some OH1 at 50$....i was worry about used aspect but kinda expecting refurbished quality, not very used one....curious about your impressions of OH1 mate!
> 
> in fact, right now im super confuse by deals invasion on ALi, not just 11/11....just see Hifiman RE800 silver for 45$ new.....let say its a mental shock since they were selling 600$ a year ago...
> I do think we are into this special Chifi moment were their just too much overstock and big clearance are going on non-stop.


I just had the OH2 arrive and it's funnily enough, the exact opposite tuning to the OH1. Both are nicely tuned, and have pretty good stage. Different emphasis, they are complimentary rather than competing with each other.

OH1 is a mild V, very good slightly warm bass, but well controlled and detailed with good sub-bass extension. Treble isn't rolled off, but not harsh either. Actually trades blows with more recent releases. Prefer it over Aria 2021 or T3+. Tangly cable.

OH2 has well behaved treble and rolled off bass. Vocals are very forward and sound great, so do acoustic instruments. I've only had it for a couple of hours. Funnily enough it doesn't do rock or metal well.

I must set up the Fosi PH04 that arrived recently. I doubt it will sound any better than a phone. But it will allow me to A/B IEMs much more easily (well A/B/C/D actually). Also gives me an option if I have company listening to music or watching streamed movies, games etc. Only problem is you DON"T want to be listening when you turn it on, if the pop was any worse it would be your eardrums! Really cheap though, and I suspect I will get a lot of use out of it.

As always YMMV


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac (Oct 31, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I just had the OH2 arrive and it's funnily enough, the exact opposite tuning to the OH1. Both are nicely tuned, and have pretty good stage. Different emphasis, they are complimentary rather than competing with each other.
> 
> OH1 is a mild V, very good slightly warm bass, but well controlled and detailed with good sub-bass extension. Treble isn't rolled off, but not harsh either. Actually trades blows with more recent releases. Prefer it over Aria 2021 or T3+. Tangly cable.
> 
> ...


Love those OH1 too, and always wonder why the OH10 get so much more recognition at near double the price...i mean, i understand a little but not that much...it tell alot about importance of acoustic design imo, just less resonance=cleaner more detailed sound too.
Another interesting fact is that you consider them slight V shape, which i consider too, since its about 8db bass boost and upper mids arre notably more boosted so for those that find OH1-OH10 basshead suggestion, ive always been like: what? imo, it need min of 10db bass boost (which should be higher than pina gain boost withint balance) to be call basshead.
I check the Fosi, thinking is one of their dongle with good DAC and conclude its either for multi-burn-in or comparison....what a Geek you are mate! Good idea in fact. But i hope impedance output is low enough for sensitive IEM (comparisons)! Curious about this in fact. (impedance out obsession!)


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Love those OH1 too, and always wonder why the OH10 get so much more recognition at near double the price.



Because most of the time it isnt double the price.  In fact back when I was looking at getting one of the two the OH10 was about 130 while the OH1 was 150-160.


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Love those OH1 too, and always wonder why the OH10 get so much more recognition at near double the price...i mean, i understand a little but not that much...it tell alot about importance of acoustic design imo, just less resonance=cleaner more detailed sound too.
> Another interesting fact is that you consider them slight V shape, which i consider too, since its about 8db bass boost and upper mids arre notably more boosted so for those that find OH1-OH10 basshead suggestion, ive always been like: what? imo, it need min of 10db bass boost (which should be higher than pina gain boost withint balance) to be call basshead.
> I check the Fosi, thinking is one of their dongle with good DAC and conclude its either for multi-burn-in or comparison....what a Geek you are mate! Good idea in fact. But i hope impedance output is low enough for sensitive IEM (comparisons)! Curious about this in fact. (impedance out obsession!)




I could always use an impedance adapter. But I don't plan on using the fosi when I don't need to support multiple IEMs. One thing I was impressed by with them. I didn't see an option to select plug type so thought it was likely to arrive with a US or EU power adapter. But when it got here they had an AU plug on it! 

I hadn't even thought about burn in. I've got a few sets that haven't had that much time on them, but keep getting pushed aside when a new set arrives! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Plumbus the Wise said:


> Because most of the time it isnt double the price.  In fact back when I was looking at getting one of the two the OH10 was about 130 while the OH1 was 150-160.


yeah well and OH1 kind of disappear from market too, anyway, both are great.

now Ikko are launching a flagship single DD, the Asgard OH5...it get hyped to the moon by Majorhifi....no more review for now. Intring and confusing driver tech lithium-magnesium diaprhagm...
https://audio46.com/products/ikko-asgard-oh5-in-ear-monitors


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My DUNU TALOS review is up. Very good sounding in planar mode and intense bright W shape in hybrid mode can be interesting for specific music genre, since it add texture and bite to instruments...
https://nobordersaudiophile.wordpress.com/?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.74163e5fMWwpLe
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/dunu-talos.26040/reviews#review-29481


----------



## Plumbus the Wise

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah well and OH1 kind of disappear from market too, anyway, both are great.
> 
> now Ikko are launching a flagship single DD, the Asgard OH5...it get hyped to the moon by Majorhifi....no more review for now. Intring and confusing driver tech lithium-magnesium diaprhagm...
> https://audio46.com/products/ikko-asgard-oh5-in-ear-monitors


My god a 500 dollar single DD?  That makes no sense to me.  Why not put all that R&D into 2/3 drivers...You have a much lower ceiling with a single DD.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Plumbus the Wise said:


> My god a 500 dollar single DD?  That makes no sense to me.  Why not put all that R&D into 2/3 drivers...You have a much lower ceiling with a single DD.


yep, pretty audacious price to say the least...yet single DD can utterly surprise in term of performance and cohesion of tones...
Aune Jasper, Sonic Memory SM2 and my beloved Final A8000 are all prime example of technical performance with cohesive tonality that surpass very high number of hybrid tribrid etc IEMs...
better indeed invest more in R&D of acoustic and achieve greatness, wtv drivers configuration at they end.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

This is insane.


----------



## freelancr

Nice deals and thanks for the info Audiosense


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

freelancr said:


> Nice deals and thanks for the info Audiosense


its due to impedance output issue (too high)....lotta bad pairing out there...anyway ill take T800 and AQ4 above those any day.
Yesterday, i pair this with Moondrop Dawn dongle at low gain, no issue and i listen loud...but not 120db loud What lol


----------



## Barndoor

I really thought I could make it through the sales without spending any money this time, but that deal on the AQ4.......


----------



## SenorChang8

Barndoor said:


> I really thought I could make it through the sales without spending any money this time, but that deal on the AQ4.......


I was waiting for AQ0 discount but the AQ4 is now even less. So tempted by this bargain.


----------



## Barndoor

... and then I spot the AQ7 Pro!


----------



## christianfps

Hi guys anyone getting the FIIO JD7?


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> I really thought I could make it through the sales without spending any money this time, but that deal on the AQ4.......





SenorChang8 said:


> I was waiting for AQ0 discount but the AQ4 is now even less. So tempted by this bargain.



Seriously at that price, just buy it! They were worth it at full price. Did anyone else pick up these are part of their "Sail" on the store home page? 

I think the AQ0 was the only one that missed out on discount.


----------



## Barndoor

Carpet said:


> Seriously at that price, just buy it! They were worth it at full price. Did anyone else pick up these are part of their "Sail" on the store home page?
> 
> I think the AQ0 was the only one that missed out on discount.


Ordered the AQ4. Decided it was a safer option than AQ7 as I prefer lower pina gain and the AQ7 looks quite aggressive in that area.
I'm not going to buy anything else this November...hopefully, unless....


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 3, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Seriously at that price, just buy it! They were worth it at full price. Did anyone else pick up these are part of their "Sail" on the store home page?
> 
> I think the AQ0 was the only one that missed out on discount.


I did It! 

My wallet don't want speach to me any more! I have promise I'll don't open Ali app for long long time..... 😂😂


----------



## westsenkovec

Looking at Tangzu Zetian but I don't think I'll get it because of the downsides.

Any wireless IEMs worth picking up?
Two years ago I picked up a Edifier X3 because they were dirt cheap and I was surprised hoe good they were for the money.


----------



## Carpet

westsenkovec said:


> Looking at Tangzu Zetian but I don't think I'll get it because of the downsides.
> 
> Two years ago I picked up a Edifier X3 because they were dirt cheap and I was surprised hoe good they were for the money.



What downsides????
Zetian Wu is one of the best at the moment!


----------



## OklahKekW

Barndoor said:


> Ordered the AQ4. Decided it was a safer option than AQ7 as I prefer lower pina gain and the AQ7 looks quite aggressive in that area.
> I'm not going to buy anything else this November...hopefully, unless....



Wonder if AQ7 Pro is any good? Pricing seems good with discount.


----------



## westsenkovec

Carpet said:


> What downsides????
> Zetian Wu is one of the best at the moment!


For me, price considering it's a chi-fi, people say the bass is not as good as on dynamic drivers, not clear as other planars and narrow soundstage. I've also read that a few people had one side die on them. That would be the biggest issue for me since there's no warranty. It seems like it's the best option right now but I don't change headphones often so I would be pretty pissed if in a few months a newer version came out that had bigger soundstage or some other significant improvement and that scenario is very possible with Chinese manufacturers.

Anyways, any wireless IEM recommendations?


----------



## Barndoor

OklahKekW said:


> Wonder if AQ7 Pro is any good? Pricing seems good with discount.


It gets very good reviews, even at full price, so no doubt is exceptional at the sale price, however, the tuning might not be to everyones taste.


----------



## Jarlaxle

westsenkovec said:


> For me, price considering it's a chi-fi, people say the bass is not as good as on dynamic drivers, not clear as other planars and narrow soundstage. I've also read that a few people had one side die on them. That would be the biggest issue for me since there's no warranty. It seems like it's the best option right now but I don't change headphones often so I would be pretty pissed if in a few months a newer version came out that had bigger soundstage or some other significant improvement and that scenario is very possible with Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> Anyways, any wireless IEM recommendations?


Tangzu said they will provide services for all the units those have failed drivers or such.


----------



## Jarlaxle

OklahKekW said:


> Wonder if AQ7 Pro is any good? Pricing seems good with discount.


price adjustment? did you ask for further discount?


----------



## OklahKekW (Nov 9, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> price adjustment? did you ask for further discount?


No, I just used regular sitewide Ali coupon codes. I used the one in the right price bracket. Why pay more if there are coupon codes 

$3/40: 11DSale3
$6/50 11Sepn6
$ 7/80: 11DSale7
$ 12/100 11Sepn12
$ 12/120: 11DSale12
$18/150 11sepn18
$ 17/170: 11DSale17
$ 24/200 11Sepn24
$ 23/230: 11DSale23
$ 31/260 11Sepn31  <------- (I used this one on AQ 7 Pro)


----------



## christianfps

Saw an Ikko OH10 in Aliexpress for about 44$ haha!


----------



## Scuba Devils

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah well and OH1 kind of disappear from market too, anyway, both are great.
> 
> now Ikko are launching a flagship single DD, the Asgard OH5...it get hyped to the moon by Majorhifi....no more review for now. Intring and confusing driver tech lithium-magnesium diaprhagm...
> https://audio46.com/products/ikko-asgard-oh5-in-ear-monitors



I have the OH5 ordered, very curious to hear it - hasn't shipped as yet, and I'm waiting impatiently for the shipping notification!


----------



## Carpet

christianfps said:


> Saw an Ikko OH10 in Aliexpress for about 44$ haha!


Clickbait! 

Get to the item and discover it's the price for a cable, accessory or another option under the same listing. The actual Item is listed as an option for the usual price (or higher). Take note of which store is doing it, then make it a point NOT to buy anything from them!

My god I'm getting cynical. Sometimes it is legit. I just have to wait until his brother the Nigerian Prince, deposits the money I sent to pay for the extra shipping fees.


----------



## christianfps

Carpet said:


> Clickbait!
> 
> Get to the item and discover it's the price for a cable, accessory or another option under the same listing. The actual Item is listed as an option for the usual price (or higher). Take note of which store is doing it, then make it a point NOT to buy anything from them!
> 
> My god I'm getting cynical. Sometimes it is legit. I just have to wait until his brother the Nigerian Prince, deposits the money I sent to pay for the extra shipping fees.


Yeah as much of a temptation the price is, the FIIO JD7 or the Truthear Zero looks like a better deal haha!


----------



## westsenkovec

Carpet said:


> Clickbait!
> 
> Get to the item and discover it's the price for a cable, accessory or another option under the same listing. The actual Item is listed as an option for the usual price (or higher). Take note of which store is doing it, then make it a point NOT to buy anything from them!
> 
> My god I'm getting cynical. Sometimes it is legit. I just have to wait until his brother the Nigerian Prince, deposits the money I sent to pay for the extra shipping fees.


That's what made me move form ebay to AliExpress. If that doesn't change and keeps getting worse I'll abandon AliExpress too.


Can someone, please, recommend me ANC wireless headphones or IEM's? 

Edifier W240TN or Neobuds S? Can't find much about them or anything for reasonable amount of money (under $100)


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 6, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Clickbait!
> 
> Get to the item and discover it's the price for a cable, accessory or another option under the same listing. The actual Item is listed as an option for the usual price (or higher). Take note of which store is doing it, then make it a point NOT to buy anything from them!
> 
> My god I'm getting cynical. Sometimes it is legit. I just have to wait until his brother the Nigerian Prince, deposits the money I sent to pay for the extra shipping fees.


The Nigerian Prince's brother...😂😂

A lot of IKKO Obsidian offers have mushroomed in the last few days for e. 42, but looking at the stores all have 0 feedbacks and followers.

Randomly the same thing happens with very hyped iems.

People have to pay attenction to items offered with to low discounts.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barndoor said:


> Ordered the AQ4. Decided it was a safer option than AQ7 as I prefer lower pina gain and the AQ7 looks quite aggressive in that area.
> I'm not going to buy anything else this November...hopefully, unless....


quite safe BASSY warmish tuning mate, hope youll like it.
Audiosense, imo, stole Ali X sale show with their crazy sale...T800 at 40% is never seen....in fact, all AS iems are rarely if ever on sale, well, they go ALL IN this time! let say its just impossible they make profit here...just insane.
talking about crazy deal, out of no where the Hifiman RE800 were 45$....something strange is happening with Chifi market lately, they seem to wanna clean table for 2023.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> What downsides????
> Zetian Wu is one of the best at the moment!


only downside is built quality.

ok.

secret info: Tangzu will release an upgrade version of those, all metal construction and more!!
(damn...hope they dont read this!)


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> The Nigerian Prince's brother...😂😂
> 
> A lot of IKKO Obsidian offers have mushroomed in the last few days for e. 42, but looking at the stores all have 0 feedbacks and followers.
> 
> ...


IKKO Lot Store is Legit, I've bought two IEMs from there. It has same business details as the IKKO Official Store and seems to be their outlet for overstocks. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1102055484

Number of very new stores with 100% feedback, that have sold one or none of items in store. Then magically once items are past due delivery date and feedback rolls in,  poof they disappear in a puff of smoke! If you can't see a problem buying from traders like this, then DON'T buy any real estate at low tide!


----------



## Carpet (Nov 6, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> only downside is built quality.
> 
> ok.
> 
> ...


Shhh, another secret is that they will include a free Zetian Wu with the first orders too!
(it's okay manufacturers never read audio forums) 

Edit: I was of course joking!


----------



## helloh3adfi

Carpet said:


> Shhh, another secret is that they will include a free Zetian Wu with the first orders too!
> (it's okay manufacturers never read audio forums)


What if the left driver of the free Wu dies early? :/ Anyway that sounds good to wait more. I was about to order a Zetian Wu.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> Shhh, another secret is that they will include a free Zetian Wu with the first orders too!
> (it's okay manufacturers never read audio forums)


wasnt aware of this secret, as im not aware of anything i write lately....hum.

it would be crazy, since i can say another secret i guess, my WU, which i truely adore sound wise, have broken nozzle...out of the blue! very confusing....and disappointing. yet, it work ok, but promise some...dunno worry.

ok, another one. Planar driver will be upgraded too. (so i guess we might expect a slight price lift?)


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

helloh3adfi said:


> What if the left driver of the free Wu dies early? :/ Anyway that sounds good to wait more. I was about to order a Zetian Wu.


this issue have been solve mate. my pair work perfect since day one...dont think im that lucky. QC issue i guess. sincerly, at 120$ its a steal, jsut dont be rude with their built you know


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

mate.
ok.
thanks for enriching my audiophile passion.
but its ok. what iem do you like?


----------



## nraymond

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> mate.
> ok.
> thanks for enriching my audiophile passion.
> but its ok. what iem do you like?


My current top rotation is:

Drop x JVC HA-FDX1
Cambridge Audio SE1
NXEars Sonata
AKG N25
7Hz Timeless
TRI i3
Canpur Deep Blue
KZ AS16 Pro
Yincrow X6


----------



## Barndoor

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hifiman RE800 were 45$


You got a link?


----------



## Carpet

helloh3adfi said:


> What if the left driver of the free Wu dies early? :/ Anyway that sounds good to wait more. I was about to order a Zetian Wu.


Zetian Wu is very nicely tuned. More exciting than P1 Max and more versatile. It doesn't have any glaring problems. Any new IEM has potential questions as to it's longevity, so the only way to make sure is to let time pass and see how it holds up. By which time there will be newer unproven options to temp you. It's a good time to buy one now with the 11/11 discounts. Nicer music you might hear in the future, does not sound as good as hearing less than perfect music now. I find Zetian Wu very good, it's on my top shelf of IEMs, but I've only heard four planars. YMMV


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Barndoor said:


> You got a link?


their a bunch on ALIx....get mislead for 45$ price due to extra shipping cost. this one with free shiping is 52$
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004792363423.html
i did see the RE2000 silver for around 150$ too...just crazy


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

nraymond said:


> My current top rotation is:
> 
> Drop x JVC HA-FDX1
> Cambridge Audio SE1
> ...


nice collection mate
never heard of Canpur Deep Blue...single DD....intriguing is it any good?

i love my Tri i3pro

oh never heard of nxear too lol, you have interesting iem mate


----------



## Nimweth

nraymond said:


> My current top rotation is:
> 
> Drop x JVC HA-FDX1
> Cambridge Audio SE1
> ...


+1 for SE1 and i3!


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 7, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> their a bunch on ALIx....get mislead for 45$ price due to extra shipping cost. this one with free shiping is 52$
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004792363423.html
> i did see the RE2000 silver for around 150$ too...just crazy


actually it free shipping to Vietnam, yeah i mean most of iem i could find


----------



## Barndoor

Shipping is expensive to Australia on that one. The HaoDa store one works out cheaper for me.


----------



## SenorChang8

My indecisiveness lead to my downfall yet again lol. Went to checkout on AQ4 but it’s sold out on AE.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

SenorChang8 said:


> My indecisiveness lead to my downfall yet again lol. Went to checkout on AQ4 but it’s sold out on AE.


Wait a month some will pop up used $100


----------



## SenorChang8

TheDeafMonk said:


> Wait a month some will pop up used $100


Unfortunately the used IEM market in UK is nowhere near as active as everywhere else.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily (Nov 7, 2022)

SenorChang8 said:


> Unfortunately the used IEM market in UK is nowhere near as active as everywhere else.


Who wants to stick used earphones in their ears, other than you? 

Used earphones should come with a listing of the people that used them and their photos and a photo of their ears with the earphones in them.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 7, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Who wants to stick used earphones in their ears, other than you?
> 
> Used earphones should come with a listing of the people that used them and their photos and a photo of their ears with the earphones in them.


Well given that I just bought a pair of second hand IEMs, then me I guess! 

I'm sure if you insisted on photos, you would end up with; pictures of new IEMs in the ears of long dead musicians; hundreds of listings for the favorite pair of XXX IEMs worn by ZZZ, all from the same e-bay seller. Elvis's Andromedas for example would be worth a fortune, all 78 of them!

Give me some hydrogen peroxide, 70% alcohol and some cottonbuds. The only thing living on the outside of a pair of IEMs will be me.

The pair weren't actually used anyway. It was NOS, distressed to look used. Those people would never get away with selling fake vintage guitars!


----------



## w111

Lol, I decided to order the AQ4 yesterday after taking like 5 days to decide. Fortunate timing for me.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

I picked up a set of GS Audio SE12 , I can't believe more people aren't talking about this one , I am really enjoying them but there was no reviews ok one not so positive but I looked at the graph and went damn that's my kind of signature. 

Such a nice non fatigueing sound smaller but wide stage a crap ton of Sub Bass slam when the music has it, No mid bass bleed, Vocals are amazing and what's even better with the vocals while crystal clear instrumental sections also come to life just wonderfully.

I can listen to for hours and unlike my EJ07M'S it's just a fun listen without so much going on to wow you , just music to make your head Bob.

Listening to Hania Rani right now and piano and violin as the best I have heard.


----------



## Carpet

TheDeafMonk said:


> I picked up a set of GS Audio SE12 , I can't believe more people aren't talking about this one , I am really enjoying them but there was no reviews ok one not so positive but I looked at the graph and went damn that's my kind of signature.
> 
> Such a nice non fatigueing sound smaller but wide stage a crap ton of Sub Bass slam when the music has it, No mid bass bleed, Vocals are amazing and what's even better with the vocals while crystal clear instrumental sections also come to life just wonderfully.
> 
> ...



I looked those up on AliExpress and nearly died when I saw the price.  

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/1005002927412016.html

Then I burst out laughing when I saw "15% off (10 Pieces or more) 44 Pieces available"

Is there a further discount if I can rope in a few friends to clear ALL their stock???


----------



## Eiffel

I want to buy an IEM for my BTR5 2021 this B.F.
I can't choose between FiiO FD3 Pro and FH5s. 
Has someone listen both of them, so can recommend me one ?


----------



## o0genesis0o

Eiffel said:


> I want to buy an IEM for my BTR5 2021 this B.F.
> I can't choose between FiiO FD3 Pro and FH5s.
> Has someone listen both of them, so can recommend me one ?


How sensitive are you to treble? FD3 is quite alright, if somewhat unremarkable. FH5s is … interesting. I always hear a “ssss” sound around vocals (not source hiss, just too much treble somewhere, I guess above 10k). However, the store staff at my local hifi store bought FH5s for his birthday with his own money (we are talking about a guy who can try everything from cheapo to kilobucks with TOTL A&K DAP).

If you can choose, I highly highly recommend Fiio JD7 and an upgrade cable like LC-RC instead of either option you listed. Photo of my set below. Still working on a review.


----------



## Eiffel

JD7 is not available in my country yet or in a shop close to me.
Ordering from aliexpress is out of question now - will get it probably in January.
I'm not treble over-sensitive ( my main headphones are the DT1990 Pro ), but I want something to listen for long time and enjoy the music, not to analyze it.
So I'm stuck with those 2 and I get good some discount for them.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 8, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I looked those up on AliExpress and nearly died when I saw the price.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/1005002927412016.html
> 
> ...


Hi Carpet, there's also the offert if you buy two they send you an hentai dressed nice chinese girl that serve you drinks when you are listening this iem. 

I don't undertand why I've put in my wish list the GD3D....


----------



## westsenkovec

OklahKekW said:


> No, I just used regular sitewide Ali coupon codes. I used the one in the right price bracket. Why pay more if there are coupon codes
> 
> $3/40: 11DSale3
> $6/50 11Sepn6
> ...


The $7/80 code doesn't work for me. Is it correctly spelled?


----------



## SenorChang8

westsenkovec said:


> The $7/80 code doesn't work for me. Is it correctly spelled?


It should be “11DSale7”


----------



## nraymond

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nice collection mate
> never heard of Canpur Deep Blue...single DD....intriguing is it any good?
> 
> i love my Tri i3pro
> ...


The Canpur Deep Blue are a very good, balanced IEM if you have a good fit. The all-metal body is a curvy ergonomic shape, but for my ear, the stock tips didn't get a great seal, so at first I thought they were just so-so. I pressed them into my ear a bit and with the stock tips I could hear the sound improve, so I tried the SpinFit CP100+ tips and now I get a perfect seal. Just right sub-bass and bass with clear vocals and smooth highs. So YMMV with the stock tips, depending on your ear shape.

NXEar Sonata is a terrific single-BA IEM. Downsides are that sub-bass isn't that impactful (a common trait for BAs of course), and the highs aren't particularly sparkly, but coherence and imaging are great. The stock tips work really well - I tried a variety of other tips to see if they would improve anything, and nothing I have did. The nozzle is very interesting because it is long and thin, so the barrel structure/material of an eartip doesn't play a big role in their sound, and the eartip barrel needs to be long enough to cover the length of the nozzle and a bit extra for comfort, and the stock tips are perfectly designed for that.


----------



## c0013046

westsenkovec said:


> The $7/80 code doesn't work for me. Is it correctly spelled?


It is not correctly spelled.
"11DSale7" instead of "11DSverkoop7" is available.
I found many discount codes here.
en.aliexpress-coupon.info/
Just FYI.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 9, 2022)

Hi mates,
IKKO OH10 and ZIKU HD X10 are at home.

IKKO! IKKO! IKKO! This are wondefull just without burnin, my basshead soul is ecstatic and my audiophile head too. OH10 are one step over any iems I've, warm but clear and detailed and dig deep in the subbass, maybe to much midbass for not basshead lovers, but i love it.  OH10 are more heavy then others iems but theyr ergonomic shape make them confortable for long listening, almost to me.

*Thank's to all forumers that suggested me this jewel!* 

Now I'm really excited to compare OH10 with OH01, I3Pro and AQ4 when they get home.

About the ZIKU I may do a comparison with Xduoo X2S, same price range. Ziku is bigger and heavyer,  is more midcentric and composed then the Xduoo, more dry sounding. Xduoo seems more V shaped with bigger bass response and more forward highs, the sound is fuller body then the ZIKU. Preference are in personal taste.
Boot have good power and may drive easely any iem, but boot present an hiss without signal with low ohms iems, this don't appens with headphones.
With headphones ZIKU sound performance is absolutely pleasing.






By my taste I'll mod the ZIKU changing the opam to achive a more full body sound, I've at my disposal Muse 8820/8920, OPA2132/2134 and LME49720/49860...any suggestion?


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates,
> IKKO OH10 and ZIKU HD X10 are at home.
> 
> IKKO! IKKO! IKKO! This are wondefull just without burnin, my basshead soul is ecstatic and my audiophile head too. OH10 are one step over any iems I've, warm but clear and detailed and dig deep in the subbass, maybe to much midbass for not basshead lovers, but i love it.  OH10 are more heavy then others iems but theyr ergonomic shape make them confortable for long listening, almost to me.
> ...


I have been very impressed with the OH1 and OH2 too (not OH22). IKKO certainly seem to be a company to watch!


----------



## 4ceratops

First CCA CXS review. It was done by Vortex, so as usual, most will misunderstand due to his pronunciation.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

Lobarkaine said:


> By my taste I'll mod the ZIKU changing the opam to achive a more full body sound, I've at my disposal Muse 8820/8920, OPA2132/2134 and LME49720/49860...any suggestion?


Be very careful with taking the Ziku apart. The little screw in the back would never go back to normal on mine... oops, nope, I lost it. I also couldn't change the opamp because the glue came apart and I was never able to properly get it back together again, as it started sliding around. Make sure you have glue on hand. Other than that, good luck. You'll need it, the Ziku doesn't seem built to take apart.


----------



## w111

Carpet said:


> I have been very impressed with the OH1 and OH2 too (not OH22). IKKO certainly seem to be a company to watch!


How would you describe the OH2?
It's $37 on Aliexpress rn, kind of tempting.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 10, 2022)

LaughMoreDaily said:


> Be very careful with taking the Ziku apart. The little screw in the back would never go back to normal on mine... oops, nope, I lost it. I also couldn't change the opamp because the glue came apart and I was never able to properly get it back together again, as it started sliding around. Make sure you have glue on hand. Other than that, good luck. You'll need it, the Ziku doesn't seem built to take apart.


Thank's for the advice.

I've try and I may say the operation need a
little of actention and manuality but onestly for me was easy.

The set.



The opams.





I've just changed the 5532 with the Muse 8820.





The back cover in my ZIKU Is sagomated and have a guide.





So it is easy place it back firmly, maybe this is one difference in the new ZIKU?

Now the sound is warmer and more full body.

If all are interest in I'll test all the opams I've and I'll write my impressions.


----------



## Carpet (Nov 10, 2022)

w111 said:


> How would you describe the OH2?
> It's $37 on Aliexpress rn, kind of tempting.


Forward mids, sub-bass present but not prominent and treble not fatiguing. Not for treble-heads or bass-heads. Warm with decent note weight. Great for vocals, strings, piano and acoustic instruments. Opposite of V tuning. Think an upgraded T2 with not as much recession in bass. Well worth it at $37


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi mates,
I've finished the opams round up. These are my personal impressions. 

Obvously the DAP is the ZIKU HD X10 and the iem used the OH10. Every opams I've try to me give better performances then the original 5532, but this can't be the same in different DAPs circuits and there are different 5532 productions with different sonic performances.

Test Songs:

Almost Blue - Chet Baker
An Olde Irish Aire (Danny Boy) - Tony Rice
April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel
Breathe (In The Air) (Extended) - Pink Floyd
Carolina In My Mind - James Taylor
Chameleon - Trentemøller
Chega - Gaia
Circle - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians
Cliffs Of Dover - Eric Johnson
Don't You Worry - Black Eyed Peas, Shakira, David Guetta
Fast Car - Tracy Chapman
Lipstick - Kungs, Dubdogz, JØRD
Moonlight - IAMDDB
No Boundaries - Michael Angelo Batio
On the Beach - Chris Rea
River - Joni Mitchell
S.O.S. - Indila
Sevilla - Miguel Bosé y Amaia Montero
Somebody That I Used To Know - Gotye
The Drum - Alan Walker
This Is Not America - David Bowie and Pat Metheny Group
Under Pressure - David Bowie Queen
With You There To Help Me - Jethro Tull



5532: Dry tight bass, detailed cold presentation, an hint pearcing airy high mids and highs, an hint close and low heigh soundstage.


Muse 8820: Silky! Good body deep, tight bass, right decay, warmish silky clean and detailed total presentation, extended highs, very good instruments separation, very open airy soundstage in all dimensions. Controlled sibilant.


OPA2134: Powerfull!  Deep solid fisical bass performance exalted midbass, warm detailed total presentation, highs airy and warm without any fatigue. Right instuments position in an average dimensional soundstage. Absolutey under control the sibilant.
This opamp has a more power output then all the others.

OPA2132: Equilibrate warmish! Equilibrate realistic tight bass performance, warmish equilibrate detailed total presentation, voices are an hint behind, highs airy without fatigue. Airy and average  dimensional soundstage more open then 2134 but not at 8820 level. Udible but not a problem the sibilant.


LME49860: Agile! Fast tight bass performance, clear detailed total presentation, clean mids, airy extended and an hint euphonic highs could be fatiguin with trebles enfatized iems. Good airy and open soundstage. Present the sibilant.


LME49720: Punchy! Similar caracteristics then LME49860, more equilibrate but maybe an hint less refined. Fast tight punchy bass performance, clear detailed total presentation, clean chimey mids and highs could be fatiguin with trebles enfatized iems. Very good dimensional soundstage. Udible the sibilant.
A 5532 refined upgrade.


I've modified the test in a more sintetic and less verbose way.


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Muse 8820: Silky! Good body deep, tight bass, right decay, warmish silky clean and detailed total presentation, extended highs, very good instruments separation, very open airy soundstage in all dimensions.


For me, that was the TL DR! (including the lack of mention of sibilance being present)


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> For me, that was the TL DR! (including the lack of mention of sibilance being present)


This is the one I've choose.  

In my veeerbooose  description (maybe I have to open a new tread?😂) I mention that the sibilance are "under control", only the 2134 have a better performance in this way.


----------



## skajohyros

Would like some help choosing between these : CRA, EDX ULTRA and EDA BALANCED.
I liked the Blon 03 and currently using C12. Listen to rock, 80s and some psy trance.
No sibilance please.
Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tzennn (Nov 11, 2022)

skajohyros said:


> Would like some help choosing between these : CRA, EDX ULTRA and EDA BALANCED.
> I liked the Blon 03 and currently using C12. Listen to rock, 80s and some psy trance.
> No sibilance please.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Edc balanced or dq6. Cra is fun but doesn't have the same energy as these 2 even tho edm sound great on CRA


----------



## Carpet

CRA and EDX Ultra have more aggressive treble. I haven't heard EDA Balanced but ESX is more toward BL-03 with a warmer tuning. CRA+ would be another option which again I haven't heard, but I believe the treble presentation is less edgy than CRA. The new QKZ HBB colab , KBEAR Rosefinch or BGVP scale might be worth checking reviews too.


----------



## Lobarkaine

skajohyros said:


> Would like some help choosing between these : CRA, EDX ULTRA and EDA BALANCED.
> I liked the Blon 03 and currently using C12. Listen to rock, 80s and some psy trance.
> No sibilance please.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Having BL 03 and C12 the iems you mention could be a downgrade/sidesidegrade, same price range you may get look at CCZ Emerald or Nicehck DB3, if you want more energy CCA NRA.
A good upgrade Celeste Gumiho.

+1 for Kbear Rosefinch


----------



## Tzennn

skajohyros said:


> Would like some help choosing between these : CRA, EDX ULTRA and EDA BALANCED.
> I liked the Blon 03 and currently using C12. Listen to rock, 80s and some psy trance.
> No sibilance please.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


or maybe buy CRA and use my EQ hahaha


----------



## 4ceratops

skajohyros said:


> Would like some help choosing between these : CRA, EDX ULTRA and EDA BALANCED.
> I liked the Blon 03 and currently using C12. Listen to rock, 80s and some psy trance.
> No sibilance please.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


You stated that they were not to be sibilant. In which case, hands off the CRA. They know how to be sibilant like a buzz saw.


----------



## BobSmith8901

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates,
> I've finished the opams round up. These are my personal impressions.
> 
> Obvously the DAP is the ZIKU HD X10 and the iem used the OH10. Every opams I've try to me give better performances then the original 5532, but this can't be the same in different DAPs circuits and there are different 5532 productions with different sonic performances.
> ...


OT: That's a really nice playlist!


----------



## BigZ12

I just ordered the Ikko OH10, Ikko ITB03 and the iKKO CTU01 Balanced Cable 4.4mm for $310 total, incl shipping and tax to Norway. (tax is expensive here, it was about $63 out of the order of $310)
Hope it was a ok deal, and I will be pleased. (do you think I will be?  )

Will use it mostly with Bluetooth/LDAC from my HTPC, Fiio BTA 30 Pro and Apple Music app in Bluestacks 5 with "Lossless" audio.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

BigZ12 said:


> I just ordered the Ikko OH10, Ikko ITB03 and the iKKO CTU01 Balanced Cable 4.4mm for $310 total, incl shipping and tax to Norway. (tax is expensive here, it was about $63 out of the order of $310)
> Hope it was a ok deal, and I will be pleased. (do you think I will be?  )
> 
> Will use it mostly with Bluetooth/LDAC from my HTPC, Fiio BTA 30 Pro and Apple Music app in Bluestacks 5 with "Lossless" audio.


That's a fantastic deal congratulations and enjoy the rabbit hole gets deeper LOL!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 12, 2022)

BigZ12 said:


> I just ordered the Ikko OH10, Ikko ITB03 and the iKKO CTU01 Balanced Cable 4.4mm for $310 total, incl shipping and tax to Norway. (tax is expensive here, it was about $63 out of the order of $310)
> Hope it was a ok deal, and I will be pleased. (do you think I will be?  )
> 
> Will use it mostly with Bluetooth/LDAC from my HTPC, Fiio BTA 30 Pro and Apple Music app in Bluestacks 5 with "Lossless" audio.


Congratulations! I love my OH10 I'm shure you will enjioy It. 👍


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2022)

BigZ12 said:


> I just ordered the Ikko OH10, Ikko ITB03 and the iKKO CTU01 Balanced Cable 4.4mm for $310 total, incl shipping and tax to Norway. (tax is expensive here, it was about $63 out of the order of $310)
> Hope it was a ok deal, and I will be pleased. (do you think I will be?  )
> 
> Will use it mostly with Bluetooth/LDAC from my HTPC, Fiio BTA 30 Pro and Apple Music app in Bluestacks 5 with "Lossless" audio.


Expensive? Bro we pay %50 tax 🤮 oh and did I  mention minimum wage here is around 300 euros monthly

Anyway, hope you enjoy them

Oh and Bluestacks rescales everything to 16 bit or 24 bit 48 kHz if I remember correctly. Technically apple music in android plays lossless but first Bluestacks then windows rescale the music so it is not possible to use apple music from a windows pc bit perfect.


----------



## BigZ12

Jarlaxle said:


> Expensive? Bro we pay %50 tax 🤮 oh and did I  mention minimum wage here is around 300 euros monthly
> 
> Anyway, hope you enjoy them
> 
> Oh and Bluestacks rescales everything to 16 bit or 24 bit 48 kHz if I remember correctly. Technically apple music in android plays lossless but first Bluestacks then windows rescale the music so it is not possible to use apple music from a windows pc bit perfect.


 Sorry bro.

I googled the Bluestack and I see you are right. 16bit@48kHZ 
Do you have any other solutions for playing lossless from Apple Music on Windows 11?
I think Apple Music through Bluestack sounds better than iTunes though. Could be "wishful thinking"?


----------



## BigZ12 (Nov 13, 2022)

Jarlaxle said:


> Oh and Bluestacks rescales everything to 16 bit or 24 bit 48 kHz if I remember correctly. Technically apple music in android plays lossless but first Bluestacks then windows rescale the music so it is not possible to use apple music from a windows pc bit perfect.





BigZ12 said:


> Do you have any other solutions for playing lossless from Apple Music on Windows 11?


Sorry for offtopic, but I need to ask.
After some serious "nerding", I installed/sideloaded Apple Music with Windows Subsystem for Android - WSA. (recipe here: https://beebom.com/how-install-apple-music-windows-11/)
Do you/any of you know what bit/freq "Lossles" / "High-res lossless" plays at when using this method? Still 16bit/48khz?

Edit: I think it sounds very good with my Sony WH-1000XM5 and Fiio BTA30 Pro (XM5 eq'ed through PEACE with Rtings settings from AutoEQ)


----------



## Jarlaxle

BigZ12 said:


> Sorry bro.
> 
> I googled the Bluestack and I see you are right. 16bit@48kHZ
> Do you have any other solutions for playing lossless from Apple Music on Windows 11?
> I think Apple Music through Bluestack sounds better than iTunes though. Could be "wishful thinking"?


Possibly, because if I remember correctly itunes on windows plays at 256 kbps or something like that. I searched for a solution but there wasn't any. Oh and android phones are no better either. My solution is, I connect my dap to my dac through coaxial for streaming from apple music and it works.


----------



## Lobarkaine

BigZ12 said:


> Sorry for offtopic, but I need to ask.
> After some serious "nerding", I installed/sideloaded Apple Music with Windows Subsystem for Android - WSA. (recipe here: https://beebom.com/how-install-apple-music-windows-11/)
> Do you/any of you know what bit/freq "Lossles" / "High-res lossless" plays at when using this method? Still 16bit/48khz?
> 
> Edit: I think it sounds very good with my Sony WH-1000XM5 and Fiio BTA30 Pro (XM5 eq'ed through PEACE with Rtings settings from AutoEQ)


Reading what is explained there:

https://www.pazusoft.com/topics/how-to-get-apple-music-lossless-on-windows.html

Lossless for a maximum resolution of 24-bit/48 kHz
Hi-Res Lossless for a maximum resolution of 24-bit/192 kHz.

Hope this may help.


----------



## BigZ12

Lobarkaine said:


> Reading what is explained there:
> 
> https://www.pazusoft.com/topics/how-to-get-apple-music-lossless-on-windows.html
> 
> ...


Thanks.
That's just what I did. Option 1. 
But I think, after googling a bit, that WSA also do the downsample to 16bit-48kHz. 
Anyways... I think it sounds better than using iTunes.


----------



## BKJarvis

Best under $40 that has a type c connection?


----------



## Carpet (Nov 14, 2022)

BKJarvis said:


> Best under $40 that has a type c connection?


Hiby FC3 goes on sale reasonably often. Should be able to get it for $40 in Black Friday sales. Replaceable cable and MQA, Only has 3.5mm SE, but that's a given at that price.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

hello guys, sorry im a bit overwhelmed right now with reviews and admin Chifi Love group stuff so imnot as active as i wish on this thread...

Anyway, receive lot of exciting stuff lately...

Well i just review the KINERA NORN today as well, its here on headfi:https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kinera-norn-1dd-4ba-iems.25287/reviews#review-29562

but got the Simgot EN1000, Celest Gomiho, Hisenior Mega5p, Acoustune RS1 and this strange Meaoes Eagle i'm listening to right now...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BKJarvis said:


> Best under $40 that has a type c connection?


if you dont need lotta power ill go Jcally JM20 for 20$, but if you can strech up to 60$ ill go Moondrop Dawn Bal for sure, until now its the best sub-100$ dongle ive tested (sound and power output wise) imo.


----------



## Lobarkaine

BKJarvis said:


> Best under $40 that has a type c connection?


Jcally JM10 just around $ 40, it's very good dongle.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 16, 2022)

HO1 and I3 Pro are at home. 

Boot suit perfectly my taste, very very good iems! 

OH1 is an OH10 (that I prefear by an hint) accostoumized version, less V shaped, and I3 Pro is a well tuned not fatiguing, fun all rounder, boot clear and detailed with good subbass and bass.

I3 Pro has a very nice 8 core pure copper cable, the IKKOs, at this price tags, could do sometings better then a 4 core silver plated cables immo.

This are the kind of iems I was looking for!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The *Simgot EN1000* really grow on me right now, ive give them 10H burn in since its cold here in Canada (lol)
The tuning of those is very refined, crisp neutral with extra bass punch, paired with Questyle M15 female vocal are very good, very clean and fowards without being bright in timbre, transparency seem very good too but highlight is still the tremendously open soundstage, wtv ear tips I use its above average but with BQEYZ or KBear wide bore it become gigantic, this is a BIG plus for me. These remind me a bit the Vsonic VS7 but with less grainy timbre. Its a refreshing yet safe enough tuning, with smoothed dipped lower treble which confer a organic timbre, so we will see with more music style if it lack texture, crunch or bite but these are promising so far.

And the very intriguing tech here is the tuning plug, which really work but in a very exotic way, its more about sens of dynamism and presence as well as timbre, it doesnt change core tuning but how the sound is project, so vocal can sound wider thicker, imaging can feel darker, i need to test more but this indeed make me think of subtle sound change that different cable can inflict. I guess the EN1000 are perfect IEM for cable sceptic. As well, it underline limit of graph when it come to tone, timbre and dynamism rendering.

I love those and the construction is pure eye candy. Its an IEM like no other, and RESPECT to Simgot for taking risk. We need more creative chifi companies like this!


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> HO01 and I3 Pro are at home.
> 
> Boot suit perfectly my taste, very very good iems!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you like them. The real test of any IEM is whether it puts a smile on your face listening to music with them. It's also interesting to hear your comparison of OH1 to OH10. Not many people have both to compare. I agree that the cable on OH1 is poor, they went to all the effort to match the shells, then used a thinn taangle prone 4 core cable. I'd have been happier with a plain looking 8 core cable that tangled less. Still that's not going to change now, it's a discontinued model.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> HO01 and I3 Pro are at home.
> 
> Boot suit perfectly my taste, very very good iems!
> 
> ...


Happy you enjoy them mate, i like i3pro U shape musicality, planar mids are something too...even if hint recessed their something special about them.
what is the HO01???


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

By the way guys, AUDIOSENSE CRAZY SALE still go on, T800, DT600 and AQ4 all sold out.
But DT200 is at 70$ instead of 150$....freakin bargain. AQ7 PRO is 50% too...

Seem like clearance sale...not sure
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001290130280.html


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way guys, AUDIOSENSE CRAZY SALE still go on, T800, DT600 and AQ4 all sold out.
> But DT200 is at 70$ instead of 150$....freakin bargain. AQ7 PRO is 50% too...
> 
> Seem like clearance sale...not sure
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001290130280.html


I worry that they may be going out of business... I really can't afford any more pairs ATM., so obligaatory restraint!
(Dad, why are we having toast instead of turkey this Xmas???)

BTW : DT600 arrived on the doorstep yesterday.
​


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 16, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Glad to hear you like them. The real test of any IEM is whether it puts a smile on your face listening to music with them. It's also interesting to hear your comparison of OH1 to OH10. Not many people have both to compare. I agree that the cable on OH1 is poor, they went to all the effort to match the shells, then used a thinn taangle prone 4 core cable. I'd have been happier with a plain looking 8 core cable that tangled less. Still that's not going to change now, it's a discontinued model.


Thank's Carpet and NinPHONOmaniacs. 

OH1 is more U shaped then the OH10 V signature, OH10 have more pronunced subbass and midbass, also if the subbass extention in the OH1 is very good, the bass are there but not in your face as the OH10 more basshead oriented, boot are very fast and detailed in the bass. Mids in OH1 are more presents and forward mainteining the same trasparency of the OH10, this seems to me the IKKO signature, a clean detailed sound, tonally correct, open and airy, The mid trebles are more pronunced in the OH10 but seems to have the same extention, boot fall down gently before begin fatiguing, the more U shaped curve of OH1 help it to be more linear and coerent.
Boot are fun and full bodyes, maybe the OH10 soundstage is an hint more open but boot perform very well.
The IKKO tuned them to satify more bass lover cosumers as possible in my opinion, the differences are in personal preference but boot play very well.
Two great iems in my opinion.

And yes NinPHONOmaniacs the I3 Pro have something special, very very pleasing, now it's doing his bunin (the OH1 is a used one). I've read your Gumiho is at home, I'm waiting your opinions about it.

Now I'm waiting for the AQ4.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Carpet said:


> I worry that they may be going out of business... I really can't afford any more pairs ATM., so obligaatory restraint!
> (Dad, why are we having toast instead of turkey this Xmas???)
> 
> BTW : DT600 arrived on the doorstep yesterday.
> ​


Great Carpet! 

I'll wait for your impression about DT600.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> I worry that they may be going out of business... I really can't afford any more pairs ATM., so obligaatory restraint!
> (Dad, why are we having toast instead of turkey this Xmas???)
> 
> BTW : DT600 arrived on the doorstep yesterday.
> ​


yes me too im worry...and I PM them to ask if business go OK....let say chifi world isn't fair at all for some business like AS or BQEYZ....
oh, DT600! Nice! Very curious to know if you like them, they are an ''acquired taste'' i would say, excellent vocal performer.
btw, did i share about new upcoming BQEYZ WINTER hybrid bone conduction + 12mm DD? it will arrive soon so i will share impressions asap, first impressions are very promising.
@Zerstorer_GOhren  can you share some first impressions here mate??


----------



## baskingshark

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The *Simgot EN1000* really grow on me right now, ive give them 10H burn in since its cold here in Canada (lol)
> The tuning of those is very refined, crisp neutral with extra bass punch, paired with Questyle M15 female vocal are very good, very clean and fowards without being bright in timbre, transparency seem very good too but highlight is still the tremendously open soundstage, wtv ear tips I use its above average but with BQEYZ or KBear wide bore it become gigantic, this is a BIG plus for me. These remind me a bit the Vsonic VS7 but with less grainy timbre. Its a refreshing yet safe enough tuning, with smoothed dipped lower treble which confer a organic timbre, so we will see with more music style if it lack texture, crunch or bite but these are promising so far.
> 
> And the very intriguing tech here is the tuning plug, which really work but in a very exotic way, its more about sens of dynamism and presence as well as timbre, it doesnt change core tuning but how the sound is project, so vocal can sound wider thicker, imaging can feel darker, i need to test more but this indeed make me think of subtle sound change that different cable can inflict. I guess the EN1000 are perfect IEM for cable sceptic. As well, it underline limit of graph when it come to tone, timbre and dynamism rendering.
> ...



The modular distal cable plugs I think they function as impedance adapters, so they theoretically should bring changes to the sound.



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> By the way guys, AUDIOSENSE CRAZY SALE still go on, T800, DT600 and AQ4 all sold out.
> But DT200 is at 70$ instead of 150$....freakin bargain. AQ7 PRO is 50% too...
> 
> Seem like clearance sale...not sure
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001290130280.html



You getting the DT200?

I think the DT200 has excellent timbre for a pure BA set. Very non fatiguing and smooth warm neutral tonality. Fit and isolation and accessories top notch too.

Just that the DT200 is weak in technicalities - soundstage, micro-detailing, instrument separation, transients all were quite poor for a $100ish multi driver set. Many other competitors at the same price kill it for technicalities. So just my 2 cents, for a $20ish IEM like BLON BL-03, you can accept poor technicalities for excellent timbre/tonality. But at $100ish, I think you can't be a one-trick pony, consumers deserve at least average to above average scores in all departments.


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren

Initial impressions of BQEYZ Winter:
● neutral sounding.
● has good subbass rumble and equally textured midbass.
● well-textured midrange
● Smooth, clean treble.
● all elements (instruments and vocals)  are well-separated and has a distinct cues of each layer
● above-average to wide soundstage (Autumn is a bit more spacious)


----------



## JAYAUDIO88

So, I'm trying to drag a friend into the IEM rabbit hole, and I'm just curious what's everyone's take on the most technical (detail/separation/imaging) IEM at around $300-350 currently? (no tuning or library preferences). Still Blessing 2 Dusk?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 15, 2022)

JAYAUDIO88 said:


> So, I'm trying to drag a friend into the IEM rabbit hole, and I'm just curious what's everyone's take on the most technical (detail/separation/imaging) IEM at around $300-350 currently? (no tuning or library preferences). Still Blessing 2 Dusk?


There is new wave of Planar IEM that has gained attention thesedays ranging from $50-300, to my understanding, the initial kicker is 7Hz Timeless, followed by many attempts.

Timeless is very technical in terms of timbre reproduction, not extremely resolving like the one with multi-BA / EST, but fairly competitive with Dusk(although I feel due to the tuning, dusk is more upper-mid elite.

Those high-end kilo buck IEMs are good at Resolution / Layering, but Planers got good live music reproduction, so if you or your friend is into acoustic genre, not electronica /EDM, planar IEMs will be a good choice.

Here is my recommendations depending on music genres:
J-POP, whispering voice style female voice focused genre, or simply non male vocal and you hate bassist’s bass line to come in front your modern music vocalist:
Dusk / or I can’t verify but, Dusk-like tuning with assumed better base DD with 25% price of Dusk( Truthear HEXA: it’s $79, and produced at same ODM with Dusk’s shell, HeyGears).

So that Dusk tuning is in general “ hey band guys, stay away from female vocalist, let her sing in front of me, and you guys stay at least 10fts away from her. And you!! Bassist!!! Stay 20ft away and turn down your Pearl amp’s volume!!. Oh wait drummer! I love your bass drum and floor tom, is that Tama brand? Cool. Put an AKG estat mic near those two instruments. Now I feel this is perfect!!”. If you play any Nirvana’s dirty distorted Fender guitar with Kurt Cobain’s vocal with Dusk, it just retune Grunge genre to J-POP, not a good match to my genre’s preferences.

American billboard charts, K-POP: Moondrop Aria / Moondrop Stellaris

Acoustics/jazz/classical: 7Hz Timeless

Male vocal, mid-centric : Mangird Tea

Also The Yanyin Canon is gaining good reputations, I have not heard of it, but it looks like a good choice for EDM and many western music genres. It also has 3 tuning switches like the one comes with qdc’s Anole VX.

Again this is just my preference


----------



## JAYAUDIO88

AmericanSpirit said:


> There is new wave of Planar IEM that has gained attention thesedays ranging from $50-300, to my understanding, the initial kicker is 7Hz Timeless, followed by many attempts.
> 
> Timeless is very technical in terms of timbre reproduction, not extremely resolving like the one with multi-BA / EST, but fairly competitive with Dusk(although I feel due to the tuning, dusk is more upper-mid elite.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response! I heard the timeless before and it does have pretty good detail. By your description I think the Dusk (or Truthear Hexa) and Tea2 will probably be the recommendation so far


----------



## Carpet (Nov 15, 2022)

JAYAUDIO88 said:


> So, I'm trying to drag a friend into the IEM rabbit hole, and I'm just curious what's everyone's take on the most technical (detail/separation/imaging) IEM at around $300-350 currently? (no tuning or library preferences). Still Blessing 2 Dusk?


Seriously consider buying a couple of $20 IEMs to find out what signatures he/she prefers. Alternatively loan them a couple of sets. Then once they have listened to their own music, they may want different sets for different genres or find that they prefer one more versatile tuning. Detail, seperation and imaging tend to be better on brighter IEMs but if that type of tuning doesn't sit well with them, it may be a poor choice. Even better, being able to try something in person lets them find out if fit is an issue. As I recall B2 Dusk has a larger nozzle and shell that could cause fit issues for some people. Half the fun is figuring out what you like after experimenting. Douglas Adams summed it up with the philosophers response to Deep Thought "What's the point of arguing the existance or non-existance of God? If this machine just gives you his phone number in the morning!" 

Edit: Wu Zetian is pretty solid for a versatile set. Planars do well at all of your requirements and this one shines for it's tuning.
Truthear HEXA  is a new release that  is similar tuning to B2 . You could buy both and still be well under your budget


----------



## AmericanSpirit

JAYAUDIO88 said:


> Thank you for the detailed response! I heard the timeless before and it does have pretty good detail. By your description I think the Dusk (or Truthear Hexa) and Tea2 will probably be the recommendation so far


Yea but note tea is not analytical IEM, it’s mid specialist, thus although Tea has a good size of fans, many famous IEM reviewers rated Tea as not so good IEM. It depends on if reviewer values how Mid-and upper bass range, especially male voice related range the most or not. Mean while Dusk is the opposite, it degrage male voice range, and boost female voice range.  
Tea handles male voice, like the mongolian traditional Khoomi: 1:15~ Of this song

Or
Tibetan Monk choir

Very well.

Dusk can not hit right tone for those genres.


----------



## r31ya

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea but note tea is not analytical IEM, it’s mid specialist, thus although Tea has a good size of fans, many famous IEM reviewers rated Tea as not so good IEM. It depends on if reviewer values how Mid-and upper bass range, especially male voice related range the most or not. Mean while Dusk is the opposite, it degrage male voice range, and boost female voice range.
> Tea handles male voice, like the mongolian traditional Khoomi: 1:15~ Of this song
> 
> Or
> ...



out of curiousity, hows Hexa (or blessing 2) going to handle this song?


i need to slightly mod my Aria to sound a bit better on this song (removing metal filter and micropore tape on one of the vents)


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 16, 2022)

r31ya said:


> out of curiousity, hows Hexa (or blessing 2) going to handle this song?
> 
> 
> i need to slightly mod my Aria to sound a bit better on this song (removing metal filter and micropore tape on one of the vents)



Haha I’ll try it tomorrow. But HEXA will take 2-3weeks to be delivered…it’s still on ship. Yea, you are right! Aria OG needs to have that metal hex filter to be removed in order to have mid-range congestion problem solved. Moondrop had to use that filter to fit Aria to their VDSF curve with a slight cost of mid range clarity.

I was listening to GK10, and it sounded very amusing! Nice to know that band! Added to my fav. It somehow reminds me of Rammstein’s Du hust part


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Zerstorer_GOhren said:


> Initial impressions of BQEYZ Winter:
> ● neutral sounding.
> ● has good subbass rumble and equally textured midbass.
> ● well-textured midrange
> ...


tx mate for precise and concise first impressions....im too excited about these, need to calm down...first thing i will do here is to compare the to UM MEXT...
wide soundstage and great imaging sure are BIG plus to me....do you feel you need to fit them in peculiar way to get proper bone conduction transmission (mext is bit capricious about this)?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> The modular distal cable plugs I think they function as impedance adapters, so they theoretically should bring changes to the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes your right, hum wait a sec will copy paste hum

this:
''
We have observed that the frequency response curves of the 3 plugs tested by some people are almost the same before 8khz, and the curves start to differ after 8khz. According to the conventional test method, this test curve is no problem and is reasonable. We guess that this is a frequency response test instrument with an internal resistance close to 0 ohms or a very small internal resistance.

You should also be curious, it stands to reason that the curve change after 9 khz will have little change in the sense of hearing. But why is the difference in the sense of hearing of the three plugs more obvious than the difference in the curve?

This is because the internal resistance of the actual player device (front-end device) will not be 0 ohms. At least a certain resistance value exists. The interchangeable tuning plug is a very interesting new technical means. The traditional frequency response test method has not considered this kind of plug. In order to truly distinguish the curve differences of the three heads in the frequency response test session, simulate the real hearing changes under the three heads. We specially changed the test environment and test methods for EN1000 [including other headphone models with interchangeable tuning plugs], and deliberately added an additional resistance to simulate the internal resistance of the player device. We call it [distribution resistance]. This resistance does not exist on the circuit of the plug. Instead, it is connected in series with the audio terminal (3.5mm) of the plug, and then connected to the test instrument. Without this resistor, the test results are similar to yours. In the presence of this resistance, the amplitude of the variation difference of the three plugs will be more obvious, and the sensitivity will change. After overlapping the three curves at the 1khz position, you will find that after the curve is at 5khz, the trend begins to have a significant difference in decline. This can also explain why there are obvious differences in the sense of hearing under the three plugs.
''
this work very weel and its not like a 75ohm adapter...dynamic is still hefty wtv plug used. i would like to know your impressions of these EN1000, they grow on me for real...im a sucker for big soundstage.
oh, well, i was thinking buying them....but now im unsure....was just curious to know how DT200 compare to Hisenior T2 in fact. which have great technicalities....so, now im a bit confuse and think i will not buy them lol


----------



## nraymond (Nov 16, 2022)

JAYAUDIO88 said:


> So, I'm trying to drag a friend into the IEM rabbit hole, and I'm just curious what's everyone's take on the most technical (detail/separation/imaging) IEM at around $300-350 currently? (no tuning or library preferences). Still Blessing 2 Dusk?


While I haven't heard it, the AKG N5005 is on sale direct from AKG for $200 right now, and it reviewed well at its retail price of $1000:

https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKGN5005BLK.html


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 16, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha I’ll try it tomorrow. But HEXA will take 2-3weeks to be delivered…it’s still on ship. Yea, you are right! Aria OG needs to have that metal hex filter to be removed in order to have mid-range congestion problem solved. Moondrop had to use that filter to fit Aria to their VDSF curve with a slight cost of mid range clarity.
> 
> I was listening to GK10, and it sounded very amusing! Nice to know that band! Added to my fav. It somehow reminds me of Rammstein’s Du hust part


Very interesting the Aria mod.

I've open my Aria.
In the web I've seen that there are two version, one have the removable nooze with replacing exa filters and mine with the plastic screen under the metal filter.

First I've removed the plastic screen and the sound change effectively as a veil is pull out.
More clear and open reproduction, details come out as the subbass extension, more punchy, but it needs a tips rolling to find the right one.

But I wasen't completely satisfy, so I've try to put a 300 mesh sponge in the nooze and the whole sound become an hint more warm and full and udibly more punchy, without loose cleariness and details.

This is my final setup.

Thank's 👍

I've seen the EA1 has a similar plastic screen in the nooze, has anyone try to remove it?


----------



## Zerstorer_GOhren (Nov 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> tx mate for precise and concise first impressions....im too excited about these, need to calm down...first thing i will do here is to compare the to UM MEXT...
> wide soundstage and great imaging sure are BIG plus to me....do you feel you need to fit them in peculiar way to get proper bone conduction transmission (mext is bit capricious about this)?


Bone conduction somewhat works with the newer included tips in Winter. It does give you some BC reverb.


----------



## JAYAUDIO88

Thank you guys for all the helpful replies 🙏 I’ll most likely push him towards the Hexa and Wuzitian then 👍


----------



## 4ceratops

Lobarkaine said:


> Very interesting the Aria mod.
> 
> I've open my Aria.
> In the web I've seen that there are two version, one have the removable nooze with replacing exa filters and mine with the plastic screen under the metal filter.
> ...


Great news. Could you please post a link or photo of the 300 mesh sponge?


----------



## Lobarkaine

4ceratops said:


> Great news. Could you please post a link or photo of the 300 mesh sponge?







This are the low density sponge I've used. 

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.78a73696oVG8fx&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita

And this is the Ali link.


----------



## 4ceratops

Lobarkaine said:


> This are the low density sponge I've used.
> 
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.78a73696oVG8fx&gatewayAdapt=glo2ita
> 
> And this is the Ali link.


God bless you...


----------



## Lobarkaine

4ceratops said:


> God bless you...


Happy to may help. 😊

I've try the high density sponge too (same link), Aria is always more trasparent then with the plastic filter, the bass are an hint more pronuced, the whole sound is an hint more warm but always open, airy and sparkle.

You may choose by your taste.


----------



## Cheesebuggah (Nov 16, 2022)

skajohyros said:


> Would like some help choosing between these : CRA, EDX ULTRA and EDA BALANCED.
> I liked the Blon 03 and currently using C12. Listen to rock, 80s and some psy trance.
> No sibilance please.
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


I would check out XerusKun's reviews on the CRA and EDA. I am not sure if they have covered the EDX Ultra. Seriously, their reviews are pretty dense with graphs and also music tests.

Edit: Whoops, I thought I was on the most recent page. Also, welcome back, @AmericanSpirit!


----------



## chickenmoon

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I guess the EN1000 are perfect IEM for cable sceptic.



Why would this be? The cable doesn't change.  Change of sound is due to passive signal processing in the plugs.  Marshall Mode EQ also does this but has only two settings through a switch on one of the cables.

This being said, the EN1000 is the only affordable IEM that caught my interest lately. I would have bought one on 11/11 if there was some rebate but there was none unfortunately.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

chickenmoon said:


> Why would this be? The cable doesn't change.  Change of sound is due to passive signal processing in the plugs.  Marshall Mode EQ also does this but has only two settings through a switch on one of the cables.
> 
> This being said, the EN1000 is the only affordable IEM that caught my interest lately. I would have bought one on 11/11 if there was some rebate but there was none unfortunately.


It would be bcs it can perhaps trigger interest to analyze more the interaction of impedance-resistance etc of cable to some extend, which alas rarely have any specs. how the cable impedance plug inflict on sound is similar to dynamic-tonal different we can sometime perceive btw some cables type....at least, to my ears.

yes, EN1000 are good, listen to them all day....now paired with Hiby RS2.
Open sounding near neutral with punchy bass and impressive technicalities.


----------



## chickenmoon (Nov 16, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> It would be bcs it can perhaps trigger interest to analyze more the interaction of impedance-resistance etc of cable to some extend, which alas rarely have any specs. how the cable impedance plug inflict on sound is similar to dynamic-tonal different we can sometime perceive btw some cables type....at least, to my ears.
> 
> yes, EN1000 are good, listen to them all day....now paired with Hiby RS2.
> Open sounding near neutral with punchy bass and impressive technicalities.



These plugs do more than just changing impedance, there are passive signal processing components in them. They  are small hardware EQs with just one setting each and they are powered by a small portion of the signal itself.

You could all sorts of processing this way but the only other example I know (and have) is the Bard's Headspace which implements some HRTF voodoo I believe.  It's a small dongle that is also powered by the audio signal only and it makes your IEMs feel like they have more soundstage basically.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/the-bard’s-headspace-by-sonneteer.23633/

I'll probably get the EN1000 before the end of the year, haven't gotten anything for quite a long while.


----------



## Silver

You cannot convince me anything other than Shure SE 535,
it was poor ergonomics but it looked nice. Otherwise it is overpriced commercial product


----------



## Silver

Carpet said:


> Seriously consider buying a couple of $20 IEMs to find out what signatures he/she prefers. Alternatively loan them a couple of sets. Then once they have listened to their own music, they may want different sets for different genres or find that they prefer one more versatile tuning. Detail, seperation and imaging tend to be better on brighter IEMs but if that type of tuning doesn't sit well with them, it may be a poor choice. Even better, being able to try something in person lets them find out if fit is an issue. As I recall B2 Dusk has a larger nozzle and shell that could cause fit issues for some people. Half the fun is figuring out what you like after experimenting. Douglas Adams summed it up with the philosophers response to Deep Thought "What's the point of arguing the existance or non-existance of God? If this machine just gives you his phone number in the morning!"
> 
> Edit: Wu Zetian is pretty solid for a versatile set. Planars do well at all of your requirements and this one shines for it's tuning.
> Truthear HEXA  is a new release that  is similar tuning to B2 . You could buy both and still be well under your budget


Bad idea only introduce Shure SE215 Westone 1...

At least Westone got new terminology i dont keep up good enough


----------



## baskingshark

Silver said:


> Bad idea only introduce Shure SE215 Westone 1...
> 
> At least Westone got new terminology i dont keep up good enough



I first used the Shure SE215 around 9 - 10 years ago for stage monitoring. Back then I already felt it was quite muddy and veiled, and I think it was $100ish USD at retail.

I am amazed Shure is still selling it today, at a similar pricing! The only good thing I can say about it, is the good fit and small profile, but the sound is not competitive against many modern day budget CHIFI sets which are multiples cheaper.

Westone is another one that isn't too competitive, I have 3 of their IEMs and all are overpriced compared to budget IEM releases nowadays (which are way cheaper but have equivalent or better sound). I think Westone was bought over by the same company that owns Etymotics, but Westone/Shure haven't really innovated much the past few years, and have been overtaken by CHIFI.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 17, 2022)

Tripowin’s Lea arrived. Hey! The cable is pretty! I was expecting GK10 class cheap one, but great job tripowin.

Note: the L/R 2 pin indicator did not tell which one is the front, so I tested both ways:
-the letter of R and L facing outside of the IEM: off phase, imaging center will be into-your-head, and get blurred
-the letter of R and L facing inside (toward your head): sounds correct, imaging moved forward, and positioning sounds properly done

OOTB, a few seconds of first intro of Mussorgsky, great gate of Kiev, “hmm not bad! As a $19 IEM this is a gamer changer! But not as detailed as Aria, both similar tuning.”

By second song Hiromi’s Warrior, the acoustic jazz session, when floor tom start to rumble:
“Yes, now I can confirm. This is a proper LCP, bass transient is smooth and natural”

Vs Tripowin Mele $50-60? I forgot.:
Forget about Mele, Lea is better in every aspect with $19. It’s a straight upgrade to me.

Vs Aria OG(metal filter removed):
Aria is a better player but it cost 3x more, with more airy wider sound stage. But that is hard to push 3x price tag, as an entry to the rabbit hole, if we are talking about IEM itself.

Packaging meanwhile, Tripowin Lea is a minimalist: “you only need IEM, nothing else”, Aria consider box openening as a part of leisurely experience, so Moondrop is a better player here, Aria’s packaging (unless someone is not anime/waifu phobia) is a very pleasant and is at stage of high-end.

For moondrop’s packaging, I’d find Starfield’s one as one of the best one over all IEMs package I had before. Good balance or waifu / art. Outer cover is a waifu silhouette with beautiful (Shinkai Makoto style) star field, which goes all the way to the back. Then the actual packaging container is a minimalistic yet high-end feeling and touching paper.  This particular package is a good gift to girl to my impression.

Anyway! Lea is good counteroffer from Linsoul, to A-Ria.

And I totally forgot Chu! It’s hard to pull whether Chu or Lea is better, Chu’s note is thinner, Lea is thicker.  But Chu’s cable is not swappable, while Lea left a choice for users. I’d pick Lea over Chu for rock/billboard hit chats, and Chu for J-pop/classical over Lea.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> I first used the Shure SE215 around 9 - 10 years ago for stage monitoring. Back then I already felt it was quite muddy and veiled, and I think it was $100ish USD at retail.
> 
> I am amazed Shure is still selling it today, at a similar pricing! The only good thing I can say about it, is the good fit and small profile, but the sound is not competitive against many modern day budget CHIFI sets which are multiples cheaper.
> 
> Westone is another one that isn't too competitive, I have 3 of their IEMs and all are overpriced compared to budget IEM releases nowadays (which are way cheaper but have equivalent or better sound). I think Westone was bought over by the same company that owns Etymotics, but Westone/Shure haven't really innovated much the past few years, and have been overtaken by CHIFI.


Same experience and view here.

Well, My take on how Shure/Westone kept their popularity for decades as a good Harvard Business School case study of modeling and maintaining a brand value and goodwill intangible.
 Despite their merchandise’s inferiority, brand name and legacy, practice /presence on a professional field(studio field), do form a reputation and  value-addition. 

Senn took same approach IMO, kept their core business value in brand-generating professional field (Neumann), and left consumer market.


----------



## Lobarkaine

AmericanSpirit said:


> Aria OG(metal filter removed


Have you removed the metal filter and not the plastic one that stay under?

Without the plastic filter and with the sponge and metal filter Aria is on pair with the OH1 and more clear and open sounding then I3 pro.

Pratically modded the Aria become another iem.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Lobarkaine said:


> Have you removed the metal filter and not the plastic one that stay under?
> 
> Without the plastic filter and with the sponge and metal filter Aria is on pair with the OH1 and more clear and open sounding then I3 pro.
> 
> Pratically modded the Aria become another iem.


Yea it’s kept under my todo list👍 Also Lea could also gain benefit. I feel Lea’s lower mid could use some improvement it’s a bit blurred


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Tripowin’s Lea arrived. Hey! The cable is pretty! I was expecting GK10 class cheap one, but great job tripowin.
> 
> Note: the L/R 2 pin indicator did not tell which one is the front, so I tested both ways:
> -the letter of R and L facing outside of the IEM: off phase, imaging center will be into-your-head, and get blurred
> ...


so so SO underatted! way better than Cencibel and RHombus imo...
happy you enjoy them mate, love Mussorgsky and Jazz
ps: +1 for gettin rid of absurd metal thing of Aria, i do it the very day i got them.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> Have you removed the metal filter and not the plastic one that stay under?
> 
> Without the plastic filter and with the sponge and metal filter Aria is on pair with the OH1 and more clear and open sounding then I3 pro.
> 
> Pratically modded the Aria become another iem.


wth....why i havent try this?
well, cause i like it without metal ''filter''

will do this asap and share impression.

nice idea mate


----------



## Ceeluh7

Letshuoer S12 Pro 

Hey I just wanted to share my review of one of the better Planar sets to come out of the "Planar Madness". At least of those I've tried. Really a gorgeous iem, well built and very well tuned. Thanks for checking it out and take it easy guys. Full review at the link:
Letshuoer S12 Pro Review










​


----------



## Silver

i need faith and devotion to move beyond 535 and UM3X

And not really Grado Headphones, same old pain of bright and non-comfy


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> so so SO underatted! way better than Cencibel and RHombus imo...
> happy you enjoy them mate, love Mussorgsky and Jazz
> ps: +1 for gettin rid of absurd metal thing of Aria, i do it the very day i got them.


Yes, Lea / Chu plays better than most of CNT single DD out there.  Both got very good tuning, Lea slightly spiced up U-shape but pretty neutral, and Chu with lean and cleaner tone. 

The design and material of lea makes it looks not like a $20 IEM, meanwhile the cencibel/rhombus/HBB mele does look “you get what you paid for” kinda cheaply made quality… good example of don’t judge book by its cover haha.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 18, 2022)

Silver said:


> i need faith and devotion to move beyond 535 and UM3X
> 
> And not really Grado Headphones, same old pain of bright and non-comfy


Wow!!! I haven’t seen those names for at least 10 years. Your IEM/Cans do bring some nostalgia.

Why not try Tripowin Lea? It cost less than that Comply form ear tips that comes with SE535. A mere $20 and may surprise you.

If you liked laid back Westone tuning, My heartful push is Mangird Tea. Not a Grado-ish tuning.

Also you maybe enlightened by new technology of IEM’s EST(those old STAX cans or Senn’s Orpheus used electrostatic driver ) driver, as well as Planar IEM(technically it existed even from 1980s, First Planar was created by Yamaha, by the name of “Orthodynamic”, and I do own the very first Planar headphone HP-1) as well.

For planar, and laid back tuned (non-harsh treble), Wu Zetain (around 100-150usd depending on the sale) maybe a good musical one you may find enjoyable.

Pulling my memory of Single Knowles BA (like Ety’s ER4) ,First BA+DD hybrid (UE 5EB), and multi BAs(TF10Pro, 535, UMs) , things have changed. But I still remember world’s first BA+DD hybrid, UE5EB sounded utterly terrible!!  bloated and muffled bass dominating the whole spectrum, with an edgy V-shape grainy BA timbre clicking around.

Here is what happened for past decade.

The issue with BA was that single BA could only handle so much of frequency dynamism without distortion, the best one was ER4, then Shure/Westone/UE started to increase the number of BA, the crossover design was still limited to 4BA or so. Then UE and other small shop brand (like JH audio) started to craft 8BA+ for Custom-IEM.

Single dynamic driver has evolved as well, Sony used LCP for their high-end IEM, but now that same technology is readily available from $20USD (the recommended Tripowin Lea, and Moondrop’s Aria/Chu also uses LCP). Many attempts to make pure sounding single dynamic, mainly by chaning diaphragm material, to elastic yet solid, some used pure beryllium, which costed $$$, some used latest nano-technology Carbon-nanotube, and some simply coated diaphragm with beryllium, titanium etc.  Single dynamic has the physical energy, but the weakpoint of single dynamic is the sound image separation is limited.

The solution so far is bring multi-BA and add dynamic driver to it, mainstrram is 4BA+1DD, such as Moondrop Blessimg2.

However BA+DD isn’t perfect, the last niche of treble extension was missing. It affects presentation of airiness, so the solution was to bring electrostatic driver into an IEM.  As the hot electrostatic driver needs a huge amp, Sonion applied passive electret to their EST driver. I have AKG’s passive Electret +dynamic hybrid headphone, K340, and it does sound wonderful.

There is piezoelectric driver which resembles to EST in terms of sound, but it’s a EST 0.8 to my impression, it’s distorted compared to EST.

After the EST for IEM invention, which was a mere couple of years ago, the tribrid,  EST+BA+DD, is our current major config for an IEM.
Some new attempt was done by Unique Melody (they were private remold small shop before, and now a big name) improvised that EST+BA+DD and added Bone-conduction driver to it. A quadbrid, BC+EST+BA+DD. Very iimmersive and holographic.

The old Earbuds shop Head-Direct, now is renown as HifiMan, and their headphone is one of the best of all.

A small company named FiiO introduced a cheap plastic headphone amp that only costed $6USD, where a headphone amp costed at least $100, and main stream was $300-500(RSA/iqube). Now that FiiO grew to world’s one of the big3 high-end DAP maker. They do make IEM as well, and you may like it, because FiiO’s take on IEM mainly focuses rich bass and mid.

One last innovation was a finely sound Planar IEM. The planar IEM existed but not fully executed until very recent.  Planar IEM, has faster attack/decay than dynamic, and has actual physical energy that BA lacks, so it’s somewhere in between BA and DD.

The new approach is to take Planar as primary source and mix with what ever existing technology(EST/piezo/BA/DD) to come over limited separation capability of Planar.

Rolling a decade back, there wasn’t really any choice besides to go with either Shure/Westone/UE, simply because there wasn’t any fully potent single dynamic IEM until Sennheiser started high-end single DD with IE7/8 series, now they are still running with same IE series, but its just lacking innovation from there.

Sennheiser basically lost the competition and sold off their consumer segment to a third party, now Sennheiser’s business is their Neumann brand and professional audio segment.

AKG also left the market, now Samsung is in charge of AKG brand.

STAX, left the market as well, they were sold to Edifier.

Japanese audio companies like Denon/JVC/Pioneer/Kenwood doesn’t exist anymore.

Etymotics/Westone left the market and sold the business to the new owner as well, thats why you see Westone/ety altogether.

UE is sold off to mouse/keyboard consumer electronics, the Logitech.

So major shift has occured. Western audio company lost competition, and now we only have Sony left as a hardcore players.

I forgot about Bose, but they were not high-end from the beginning. Bose kept B-Grade product for a decade and their specialization strategy worked, a decade later Bose still makes nice B-grade IEMs.

So that’s the end of the what happened for the past decade.

The recommended Wu Zetian, is the fully executed Planar, which may fit your new expectation. That’s the new IEM ground of 2022.


----------



## taygomi

i just saw the kz pr1 hifi. are there any noteworthy alternatives in this pricerange and planar magnetic? otherwise i will go for them


----------



## Carpet (Nov 18, 2022)

taygomi said:


> i just saw the kz pr1 hifi. are there any noteworthy alternatives in this pricerange and planar magnetic? otherwise i will go for them


They have a KKZ PR1 Pro out which is half price, using a coupon or code. Follow the store should get one messaged to you on the phone app. They don't show up in other stores on a search yet, but they will!  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004965009239.html


----------



## taygomi

thank you, but its not available from my location.
whats the difference between them and the original? its half the price more than the normal pr1


----------



## baskingshark

AmericanSpirit said:


> Same experience and view here.
> 
> Well, My take on how Shure/Westone kept their popularity for decades as a good Harvard Business School case study of modeling and maintaining a brand value and goodwill intangible.
> Despite their merchandise’s inferiority, brand name and legacy, practice /presence on a professional field(studio field), do form a reputation and  value-addition.
> ...



Covid killed a few boutique audio companies - RHA, Audiofly, Onkyo, Aiwa for example. Even Sennheiser as you said, had to sell away their consumer wing.

Sad, but it is kind of a survival of the fittest game going on. The audio hobby is considered "discretionary spending". Consumers will know whether something is providing good price-to-performance or not. CHIFI generally are much cheaper than some of these boutique brands and if a company rests on their laurels, and continue selling overpriced gear without innovating, then they may face the music (literally).


----------



## Carpet

taygomi said:


> thank you, but its not available from my location.
> whats the difference between them and the original? its half the price more than the normal pr1


I don't know if anyone has had a chance to try them out yet. They have only been out for two days. Reviewers may have received samples earlier, but we are still waiting for feedback. As usual that will probably arrive after the promotional price finished!


----------



## RCracer777 (Nov 18, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Japanese audio companies like Denon/JVC/Pioneer/Kenwood doesn’t exist anymore.


Most of these company's are still around and making new products to this day. Sure, their presence in the audio market has diminished over time, except for Denon which at least over here is still going strong. Only pioneer is gone, though Pioneer DJ is still around as that wasn't part of Onkyo.


----------



## Barndoor

Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound. 

The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.


----------



## r31ya

Barndoor said:


> Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound.
> 
> The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.


Mpows for the cheap or just go for Soundcores


----------



## 4ceratops

Barndoor said:


> Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound.
> 
> The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.


If you don't care about ANC, I recommend OneOdio PRO-C (link below) based on my own experience. I bought them for my daughter for Christmas, tried them out and was very pleasantly surprised by the sound quality over bluetooth (only SBC and AAC). In bluetooth mode, the battery life is unbeatable (realistically at least 80 hours). The sound quality is surprisingly worse when connected by cable, wearing comfort without reservations. However, with their battery life, the option to connect them by cable is still only a backup solution. The "champagne" color is captured realistically in the photos.

Ali link:
https://m.it.aliexpress.com/item/1005002068507443.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2ita

Review:
https://www.audioreviews.org/oneodio-pro-c-dw/#Final_Remarks


----------



## RCracer777 (Nov 18, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound.
> 
> The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.


If TWS are allowed I'd recommend the Huawei Freebuds Pro 2. Amazing sound and good functionality but not exactly the cheapest at €199,-. On a budget I'd say the SoundPeats H1 are a good option with great battery life. Both have good range* and stability.
I don't use wireless headphones atm so I can't really comment on them.

* Bluetooth range is always a discussion point  with wireless and it has everything to do with the bluetooth class used. Class 1 has a range of 100m, class 2 is 10m and class 3 only 1m max. As you've probably guessed class 2 is what you'll find in most consumer electronics. There is a tolerance on the max distance dependent on antenna design and environment but the difference will be a few meters at most, so no 15m+ range on a class 2 bluetooth device.

While class 1 might look good at a glance, the 40x power consumption, increased price and antenna which class 1 devices require on both ends turns people off real quick, especially for portable use. Hope you like a TWS with a 4" antenna and 12 minutes of play time max


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes, Lea / Chu plays better than most of CNT single DD out there.  Both got very good tuning, Lea slightly spiced up U-shape but pretty neutral, and Chu with lean and cleaner tone.
> 
> The design and material of lea makes it looks not like a $20 IEM, meanwhile the cencibel/rhombus/HBB mele does look “you get what you paid for” kinda cheaply made quality… good example of don’t judge book by its cover haha.


yeah...i regret having give the Lea...cable is decent but i feel they can scale up a bit with better one. Ear tips was of prime importance too...i guess i use KB07 as near always...
Have you try Olina, its great apart mids are a bit dryish to me, yet the SE version seem to solve that...was very cheap on ALi 11/11 sale.
right now im enjoying alot the Simgot EN1000, talking about a construction that feel premium for its price:


----------



## Carpet

Barndoor said:


> Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound.
> 
> The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.


Edifier TWS1Pro sounds clean, without the bass boost that seems to dominate so many others. Very good battery life at 12 hours plus 30 in the case and charges fast. Controls aren't programmable but include volume which is very useful. Also pretty inexpensive.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 18, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Covid killed a few boutique audio companies - RHA, Audiofly, Onkyo, Aiwa for example. Even Sennheiser as you said, had to sell away their consumer wing.
> 
> Sad, but it is kind of a survival of the fittest game going on. The audio hobby is considered "discretionary spending". Consumers will know whether something is providing good price-to-performance or not. CHIFI generally are much cheaper than some of these boutique brands and if a company rests on their laurels, and continue selling overpriced gear without innovating, then they may face the music (literally).


I didn’t know RHA and audiofly pulled their business…sad sad. I’m regretting throwing Aiwa/Okyo speakers away when I moved, it’s a piece of history now.

As one of poor young man who enjoyed Senn/Shure/Akg/Westone/UE/and AKG product it’s sad that they are reducing/minimizing/or simply quitting the portable audio segment resources. Once they were leading big brands.. and yes right now it’s a red ocean, battle royale going on, and as you say if they rest on the legacy and kept overpriced gear without innovation, sooner than later we will see the consequences.

I’m glad to see AKG/Harman/Samusung is trying to price cut some of their overpriced IEMs and showing the fighting pose.

Like 4BA+1DD N5005, from $1k to $199, and single DD TWS N400 from $150 to $49, the N400 although having old school bluetooth transmission, still sounds amazing for $50, it can trade blows with starfield class CNT DD.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

RCracer777 said:


> Most of these company's are still around and making new products to this day. Sure, their presence in the audio market has diminished over time, except for Denon which at least over here is still going strong. Only pioneer is gone, though Pioneer DJ is still around as that wasn't part of Onkyo.


I saw their chapter 11 news, but thanks to refresh the info, it looks like only ONKYO/Pioneer left home audio segment, and rest of companies merged as JVC/Kenwood! It’s my hometown Yokohama Japan they have current headquarter located at. Hope they bring a new breath to the IEM market.

And Sony, amazingly is still the top runner. I worked at Sony before and as far as I know it’s Brand name and actual investment, business modeling, talented engineers, worldwide manufacturing capability and sourcing, marketing and logistics, backed with their group finance ($B of B of cash) is that made it possible to stay in frontline while others simply exhausted over the time.


----------



## nraymond

baskingshark said:


> Covid killed a few boutique audio companies - RHA, Audiofly, Onkyo, Aiwa for example. Even Sennheiser as you said, had to sell away their consumer wing.
> 
> Sad, but it is kind of a survival of the fittest game going on. The audio hobby is considered "discretionary spending". Consumers will know whether something is providing good price-to-performance or not. CHIFI generally are much cheaper than some of these boutique brands and if a company rests on their laurels, and continue selling overpriced gear without innovating, then they may face the music (literally).


I don't know the details of RHA and Audiofly, but I would not characterize what happened to Onkyo and Aiwa as something caused by COVID. The fall of Onkyo is due to Gibson (the guitar company), which I talked about back in 2017 here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gibson-facing-some-challenges.867057/

Aiwa lost their profitability in the late 1990s and was bought out by, and became a sub-brand of, Sony in 2003 (Sony had been a majority stake holder in the Aiwa company for many years). Sony tried to keep Aiwa going as a sub-brand but gave up in 2006. In 2015 the Aiwa brand name was bought by US company Hale Devices for use in selling products with that brand in the US and a few other regions. Hale Devices also renamed themselves to "Aiwa Corporation". In 2017 Towada Audio in Tokyo bought the Aiwa brand rights from Sony. In 2021, Aiwa Corporation in the US filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. Towada Audio continues to make and sell Aiwa branded products in other countries.

I'm not sure what connection there could be between Sennheiser selling their consumer business to hearing aid specialist Sonova and COVID.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

wth, im super overwhelmed....this is what convince me to make a youtube channel...anyway, i receive my very first Penon IEM today, the SERIAL 3DD IEM, its a request, i choose them cause of my love for UM 3DT triple DD. I'm extremely impress by number of accessories and quality of them. Ill let them burn in a bit since even if im not obsess about burn in it would be dumb to not do it for 3 dynamic drivers imo will try to share some first impressions later today...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

taygomi said:


> i just saw the kz pr1 hifi. are there any noteworthy alternatives in this pricerange and planar magnetic? otherwise i will go for them


it seem planar IEM price begin to drop....you can find Tinhifi Panda for 95$ now, i would take this over any KZ iems, but thats just me.
as well, since Tangzu will release a new Zetian upgrade very soon, it might have a price drop too...if it ever go under 100$, it would be insane value.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004171317012.html


----------



## helloh3adfi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> wth, im super overwhelmed....this is what convince me to make a youtube channel...anyway, i receive my very first Penon IEM today, the SERIAL 3DD IEM, its a request, i choose them cause of my love for UM 3DT triple DD. I'm extremely impress by number of accessories and quality of them. Ill let them burn in a bit since even if im not obsess about burn in it would be dumb to not do it for 3 dynamic drivers imo will try to share some first impressions later today...


Did they still have the Serial with black logo? Nowadays they print silver logos.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 18, 2022)

Barndoor said:


> Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound.
> 
> The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.


If you are able to find AKG N400 for $49.99 (right now it went back to $130-150), it’s highly recommended, especially for your wife.
-The case design reminds me of Audi, pure black aluminum metal with subtle black letters
-the IEM has very long range
-adjustable ANC (so in the office, HVAC noise could be eliminated by your ANC slider adjustment, or on the flight engine noise)
-auto play/pause if you remove TWS from ear canal, pretty modern function you’d expect from good TWS
-tunable sound reproduction thru AKG app, with surprisingly great sounding single dynamic driver(Samsung’s high-tech driver maybe), wide sound stage
-Sound quality is better than Moondrop’s Sparks/nekocake, AirPods Pro if tuned to your favorite personal hearing preferences(HRTF)
-the touch controls can be adjusted on the housing, track&volume is adjustable thru taps
-talk thru and ambient aware mode by one swipe on TWS
-case is wirelessly chargable, just like AirPods pro


----------



## SenorChang8

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> wth, im super overwhelmed....this is what convince me to make a youtube channel...anyway, i receive my very first Penon IEM today, the SERIAL 3DD IEM, its a request, i choose them cause of my love for UM 3DT triple DD. I'm extremely impress by number of accessories and quality of them. Ill let them burn in a bit since even if im not obsess about burn in it would be dumb to not do it for 3 dynamic drivers imo will try to share some first impressions later today...


Since you like your bass, you will enjoy the Serial. Not basshead quantity but definitely quality bass that doesn’t overshadow anything. I’m still in awe of mine. They also appreciate some power and scale well with sources.


----------



## SenorChang8

My AQ0 is currently burning in, first impressions very promising and look forward to hearing it more. I was surprised it only took 11 days (synchronicity lol) to arrive from the 11/11 sales.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 18, 2022)

Salnotes Zero: See Audio Yume with much more natural timbre with a cost of a set of ear tips.

-Amazingly clean tuned single DD
-Direct competition to Moondrop Chu and Tripowin Lea
-Bass floor sounds like Blessing 2, but with smoother transient, a bit more like Yume’s note touch( maybe Zero is using elastic diaphragm, not sure if it’s LCP, but much like the one used for Yume)

-lean, clean, diffusion field neutral, one of the “final conclusion” tuning, closes tuing from Mid to Treble is See audio Yume.

-Mid is similar to both Lea and Salnotes Zero

-Treble is much brighter, technically I feel Lea and Chu is 0.1 steps ahead, but almost no difference.

-Imaging is best of all 3

-Stock ear tips looks & feels cheap… I changed to spriral dot

-Salnotes zero also sounds like Timeless, one of best tuned clean sounding IEM.

-Housing Material is cheap plastic, as well as “ all you need is IEM” style basic packaging: not a good option for gifting for packaging

-I can see Classical genre lover would find Zero the best runner among Chu/Lea/SalZero $20 beast trio

VS Moondrop Aria OG(metal filter removed) -recabled to KBEAR 24 core SPC (around $20) : pretty similar cable with initial edition bonus cable that came with Kato

Aria still is a step above in terms of technical aspects, tonality wise Aria and Sal Zero is both tuned right, Aria has thicker notes fuller body.  So if you find Sal Zero too colorless, Aria may be a good step up.

VS Moondrop Kato:
Technically Kato is 2-class above Sal Zero, but the tonality of Kato is on brighter, and analytical side. Also the tone on Kato is very solid, it works great with chamber/brass, but sometime could be cause some exhaustion. If you prefer softer tonality, Sal Zero works better.

TL;DR
Salnotes Zero is an IEM with Clean, light touch, crystal clear tonality and a  very good imaging and natural timbre

IMO you don’t need blessing2 or Yume, Salnotes Zero is less analytical than those two, while with similar tuning, but it sounds more natural.  If not the plastic shell, cheap stock ear tips, Salnotes Zero could be easily my pick over Chu/Lea.

To 7Hz: if only Zero is equipped with Lea class aluminum housing/Chu class nice package, and “not so cheap looked ear tips” < this is very important, people do judge content by outlook, it will be one of the best option for a holiday gift.  I do hope to have this IEM as a TWS…!

Overall: B-
Tonality: A+
Technicality: C
Wow factor: S+, Sal Zero reminds me I’m living in a world of 2022. A $19 IEM sounding like an IEM that costed few hundred bucks if not higher…wow this thing sounds amazing.

Ear Tip rolling: due to poor stock ear tips, I guess many of us would try tips roll. I found Spiral Dot++ matches pretty well, or any wide opening bore ones. AZLA’s xelastec Crystal works too.

🙅‍♂️Not recommend with High Gain source; the core value of delicacy does not come with power. Try to have low gain output and lay back on your sofa couch, relax, then you will notice the difference. It’s not that bass lacks energy, with high gain, bass imaging will be rather flat, have Zero a relaxed gain, then you will find 3D bass presentation.


----------



## DBaldock9

Barndoor said:


> Anyone recommend a pair of budget Bluetooth headphones that don't sound horrific and have good range. They are for my wife who really doesn't care too much about how they sound.
> 
> The plan is to buy a transmitter from ali (with claimed long range) and connect it to the back of a Sonos zoneplayer. We've had Sonos for well over 10 years, she has her play lists on it and has no desire to learn or try anything else.



You might consider the Avantree Aria Pro 2 (w/ANC) (2022), Bluetooth 5.0, aptX/-HD/-LL / FS / SBC, 32-Ω, 20Hz-20KHz, Sealed back, 40mm Dynamic, Internal Mics, Detachable Boom Mic, can also use 3.5mm TRS [Retail, $99.99]

I'm using an Avantree DG80 transmitter at work, and it easily reaches 50+ feet through cubicles (not solid walls). They also offer the DG60 Long Range model, with external antenna.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

SenorChang8 said:


> Since you like your bass, you will enjoy the Serial. Not basshead quantity but definitely quality bass that doesn’t overshadow anything. I’m still in awe of mine. They also appreciate some power and scale well with sources.


didnt even burn in yet and im already in awe for their chunky layering, indeed bass is textured, thick and weighty yet don't over hit too hard, just slight energic punch....this is rich holographic presentation too, wide and enveloping, so nice...paired with my SMSL SU9+SH9 right now...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

helloh3adfi said:


> Did they still have the Serial with black logo? Nowadays they print silver logos.


dont know mate, love the look of these even if its true the logo get lost in wood panels patterns...


----------



## JAYAUDIO88

AmericanSpirit said:


> Salnotes Zero: See Audio Yume with much more natural timbre with a cost of a set of ear tips.
> 
> -Amazingly clean tuned single DD
> -Direct competition to Moondrop Chu and Tripowin Lea
> ...


That's the same rating I gave the Zero  Tonality is insane for $20. I put an Olina filter over it and it made the bass/note-weight better while taming some uppermids. Give it a try if you have some filters  Goes from B- to B in my books after the small mod. Just ordered the Hexa,. exicted to hearthat too.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

JAYAUDIO88 said:


> That's the same rating I gave the Zero  Tonality is insane for $20. I put an Olina filter over it and it made the bass/note-weight better while taming some uppermids. Give it a try if you have some filters  Goes from B- to B in my books after the small mod. Just ordered the Hexa,. exicted to hearthat too.


Great! Yea I have spare filter from Aria, KXXS.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 18, 2022)

nraymond said:


> I don't know the details of RHA and Audiofly, but I would not characterize what happened to Onkyo and Aiwa as something caused by COVID.
> 
> I'm not sure what connection there could be between Sennheiser selling their consumer business to hearing aid specialist Sonova and COVID.



Well during the first few months of covid, many jobs were lost, lockdowns were mushrooming everywhere, and consumers couldn't go to shops or had less disposable money to spend. Audio is a discretionary hobby, and I'm sure with lay-offs, many would have rather saved for essential food over audio (unless we are diehard audiophiles haha).

As for Sennheiser, they not only produce audio gear, but they are a big player in the pro audio scene.  I do stage monitoring every few weeks in a band and realize a lot of big concerts and stage events utilize Sennheiser's speakers, expertise and equipment and staffing.

During covid, many such large scale events were scrapped, and hence this did affect their earnings. They had to sack many staff: https://en-de.sennheiser.com/newsroom/sennheiser-presents-2019-results-and-announces-job-cuts due to the loss of income. It is no surprise some of these boutique brands folded or had to sell off some parts of the business to stay afloat.



AmericanSpirit said:


> If you are able to find AKG N400 for $49.99 (right now it went back to $130-150), it’s highly recommended, especially for your wife.
> -The case design reminds me of Audi, pure black aluminum metal with subtle black letters
> -the IEM has very long range
> -adjustable ANC (so in the office, HVAC noise could be eliminated by your ANC slider adjustment, or on the flight engine noise)
> ...



Speaking about AKG, AKG's flagship, the N5005, is apparently on sale here at $199 USD: https://www.harmanaudio.com/akg/AKG+N5005.html

It has 4 tuning nozzles and apparently was selling around $1K ish a few years back. Apparently comes with a BT cable and normal 2.5 and 3.5mm cables. But seems the cable is proprietary which is sad.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Well during the first few months of covid, many jobs were lost, lockdowns were mushrooming everywhere, and consumers couldn't go to shops or had less disposable money to spend. Audio is a discretionary hobby, and I'm sure with lay-offs, many would have rather saved for essential food over audio (unless we are diehard audiophiles haha).
> 
> As for Sennheiser, they not only produce audio gear, but they are a big player in the pro audio scene.  I do stage monitoring every few weeks in a band and realize a lot of big concerts and stage events utilize Sennheiser's speakers, expertise and equipment and staffing.
> 
> ...


Yea… thanks for sharing. I was aware od that that N5005 and it’s very tempting. If only $199 comes with further discount (I’n looking at Black Friday/Cyber Monday), I cannot stop my finger.

Looked the webiste again, AKG must heard us. “Lowest price it is already. No Black Friday Sale”




I’m telling myself “why you need any more IEMs? While you have dozens more already top-notch ones, what’s the point? It’s waste of money.  Spend on some good dinner with your family instead” 
But still  “want to know AKG’s ex-flagship IEM, N400 is proved as Starfield TWS, now N5005 is 4BA+1DD, ain’t it gonna be Blessing2 wireless for $199? “ voice hovers and echoes


----------



## AmericanSpirit

So I gave up fighting with my contradicting thoughts. It’s the dead bottom price. 






Order placed. Will have input.


----------



## baskingshark (Nov 19, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> So I gave up fighting with my contradicting thoughts. It’s the dead bottom price.
> 
> 
> 
> Order placed. Will have input.



Haha sorry bout your wallet. Look forward to your impressions! Seems like an excellent deal.

I seriously wonder how they fare against modern day midFI/TOTL IEMs, considering this was released at north of 1K USD 3 - 4 years ago. It is still around $900ish on some sites. Anyway it has 4 tuning options, so think of it as buying 4 IEMs with this purchase LOL.

Newer doesn't necessarily mean better, and the Sony M9 I have is still very competitive against modern day TOTL models, it also came out 3 - 4 years ago.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 19, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Haha sorry bout your wallet. Look forward to your impressions! Seems like an excellent deal.
> 
> I seriously wonder how they fare against modern day midFI/TOTL IEMs, considering this was released at north of 1K USD 3 - 4 years ago. It is still around $900ish on some sites. Anyway it has 4 tuning options, so think of it as buying 4 IEMs with this purchase LOL.
> 
> Newer doesn't necessarily mean better, and the Sony M9 I have is still very competitive against modern day TOTL models, it also came out 3 - 4 years ago.


Haha yea buying 4 $1k IEMs. God save our poor IEM addicted souls😂

One sad sad fact that caught my attention.

Exactly same harman website: last year when I placed order for N400, one around Dec 2021, one around March 2022:




Now: Nov 2022




Hey…AKG logo is gone….
AKG is literally pulling the plug from IEM market it seems.

Yes, as an AKG fanboy, I think I can justify my obligation to lit up the last gasp of AKG. Farewell. RIP. Oh by the way AKG, your IP2 was a terrible IEM. Bad choice for entering IEM market with that, bad choice…


----------



## r31ya

taygomi said:


> i just saw the kz pr1 hifi. are there any noteworthy alternatives in this pricerange and planar magnetic? otherwise i will go for them


You could go for the  KZ PR1 pro, its their revised planar driver and first week discount, for $42 in their official aliexpress store


----------



## BCool

Anyone know if the vents on the PR1 Pro are real? I love my Timeless but could do with some half-decent isolation for going out and about.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> I’m telling myself “why you need any more IEMs? While you have dozens more already top-notch ones, what’s the point? It’s waste of money.  Spend on some good dinner with your family instead”
> But still  “want to know AKG’s ex-flagship IEM, N400 is proved as Starfield TWS, now N5005 is 4BA+1DD, ain’t it gonna be Blessing2 wireless for $199? “ voice hovers and echoes


200$ is more reasonable now, but they still only got a technical grade of B when I look into crinacle's rankings.


----------



## r31ya

BCool said:


> Anyone know if the vents on the PR1 Pro are real? I love my Timeless but could do with some half-decent isolation for going out and about.


No, its outright stated in the marketing material as decorative mesh


----------



## lushmelody

r31ya said:


> You could go for the  KZ PR1 pro, its their revised planar driver and first week discount, for $42 in their official aliexpress store


They are doing great this time. Hope it causes the intended market impact


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea… thanks for sharing. I was aware od that that N5005 and it’s very tempting. If only $199 comes with further discount (I’n looking at Black Friday/Cyber Monday), I cannot stop my finger.
> 
> Looked the webiste again, AKG must heard us. “Lowest price it is already. No Black Friday Sale”
> 
> ...


im very curious how these compare to stuffs like Kinera Idun Golden, Audiosense AQ4, Hisenior MGA5P, Ikko OH10 or those blessing 2...i think we would be surprise by result since AKG IEMs are overpriced and they just discover it lately it seem.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 19, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> 200$ is more reasonable now, but they still only got a technical grade of B when I look into crinacle's rankings.


That, I know, and his ranking list is pretty consistent except for KZ/CCA/TRN and short term loaner ones with tonality that didn’t fit his preferences.

For AKG I think he spent some time and show some interest listening into it, so there maybe just an average sounding 4BA+1DD, but who knows, he is not god almighty, so as an old AKG fan, I’d give it a shot👍

 Nevertheless, it’s the last gasp of AKG in IEM, so it will be a good addition to my personal collection (I like the first and the last piece of the product history)


NymPHONOmaniac said:


> im very curious how these compare to stuffs like Kinera Idun Golden, Audiosense AQ4, Hisenior MGA5P, Ikko OH10 or those blessing 2...i think we would be surprise by result since AKG IEMs are overpriced and they just discover it lately it seem.


Yea, as an $1k flagship, it could be simply assumed sound quality at that level, so when AKG’s 4BA+1DD IEM came to $200-300 range, it’s an interesting occasion.

It’s an AKG flagship after all, we will see.  Right now many IEM do follow harman-AKG curve, and as the main authority, AKG won’t be too idiotic to pull out randomly tuned IEM as their iconic IEM flagship, so my expectation isn’t too low.  If it’s a single DD, that maybe questionable more, but at least they got 4 high-end BAs that couldn’t go too wrong with AKG’s tuning to sound right.

I looked up some “trustable” info from the web about cross-comparison of N5005 and found nothing but “I switched from SE846/IE80 and it sound good”. And not to mention “pay-to-rate” “Revie-tizement”.

No visible infor about this IEM whether in English or Japanese, maybe there are some chinese source but I’m just too lazy pulling info, I’d rather just wait and hear by myself.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

BCool said:


> Anyone know if the vents on the PR1 Pro are real? I love my Timeless but could do with some half-decent isolation for going out and about.


PR1 were fake vent....it would surprise me KZ do real one for this one...


----------



## TheDeafMonk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> PR1 were fake vent....it would surprise me KZ do real one for this one...


Pretty sure I saw a post response from KZ saying the PR1Pro top is decorative but the side vents are legit. Now whether that does anything.....


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 19, 2022)

Where did you buy the AKG N5005 from?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Where did you buy the AKG N5005 from?


Here
https://www.akg.com/Headphones/Earbuds/AKG+N5005.html


----------



## helloh3adfi

No shipment to Europe hmm


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

TheDeafMonk said:


> Pretty sure I saw a post response from KZ saying the PR1Pro top is decorative but the side vents are legit. Now whether that does anything.....


oh, i was talking about semi-open back venting which is decorative, my bad.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok, i can't really pass this under silence since it make me and another person that encouter broken nozzle from Tangzu Zetian Wu...since day1 i was concern about build quality which was underwhelming for a 150$ IEM imo, yet have the plus of being light...so, i PM Tangzu alot about taking care of the built better since even Shimin Li have superior built....this perhaps influence them to launch the Zetian Heyday (HBB tuning collab), so unless they are really on sale, ill hold off until the get launch since built is all metal and tuning balance is suppose to be improve (this is scary part for me to some extend) and technical performance should be upgrade too since it use a new planar model (this is much needed since tech are average with the Wu).


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> No shipment to Europe hmm


Sad…well it maybe just an average one.

I will get in 5-7days, and revisit to see if N5005 is still relevant at current IEM competition.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 19, 2022)

@NymPHONOmaniac
Ouch that looks bad. I hope they'll replace yours very soon. I did not bite the bullet on Tangzu. Looking forward to reviews of the HBB collab.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 19, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok, i can't really pass this under silence since it make me and another person that encouter broken nozzle from Tangzu Zetian Wu...since day1 i was concern about build quality which was underwhelming for a 150$ IEM imo, yet have the plus of being light...so, i PM Tangzu alot about taking care of the built better since even Shimin Li have superior built....this perhaps influence them to launch the Zetian Heyday (HBB tuning collab), so unless they are really on sale, ill hold off until the get launch since built is all metal and tuning balance is suppose to be improve (this is scary part for me to some extend) and technical performance should be upgrade too since it use a new planar model (this is much needed since tech are average with the Wu).


Yea…I have been subscribed to a Japanese thread and saw many quality issue about Wu Zetian, the consensus over there:
-the sound is good
- not too analytical but very musical
-the shell quality is bad, and QC problem
-The actual product feels cheaper than the promo photo

 Hope the one I ordered is a good Wu…

I’ve also heard PR1PRO if properly matched a cable, would sound similar to S12, whether or not that’s true but a good sign from KZ’s planar


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea…I have been subscribed to a Japanese thread and saw many quality issue about Wu Zetian, the consensus over there:
> -the sound is good
> - not too analytical but very musical
> -the shell quality is bad, and QC problem
> ...


Tbh, these are my fav planar out of 8 i own in term of plain musical enjoyment, lush bassy balance and enveloping openess...all other have a hint of planar timbre  dryness...hope your pair will be good, mine is OK apart this little imperfection. other dude that got it in similar nozzle state already have another pair on the go, from Angelears store...since its a review sample im OK to keep this pair like this. Well, if they can hold up until i get the Wu Heyday x HBB...so curious to compare both.

Have you try any KZ planar? i dont think i will try any...until i see a graph that intrigue me with less than 10db gain


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

helloh3adfi said:


> @NymPHONOmaniac
> Ouch that looks bad. I hope they'll replace yours very soon. I did not bite the bullet on Tangzu. Looking forward to reviews of the HBB collab.


no other issue than aesthetic really, its a review sample so....its OK....but for consumers it ain't. they should receive new product in perfect condition.
me too im looking fowards the Zetian Heyday. if its can keep same tonal balance and natural timbre yet with better imaging, clean clarity and more treble extension-brilliance-sparkle...it will be pure heaven.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Tbh, these are my fav planar out of 8 i own in term of plain musical enjoyment, lush bassy balance and enveloping openess...all other have a hint of planar timbre  dryness...hope your pair will be good, mine is OK apart this little imperfection. other dude that got it in similar nozzle state already have another pair on the go, from Angelears store...since its a review sample im OK to keep this pair like this. Well, if they can hold up until i get the Wu Heyday x HBB...so curious to compare both.
> 
> Have you try any KZ planar? i dont think i will try any...until i see a graph that intrigue me with less than 10db gain


Yes, Hopefully Wu arrives in one piece! 

No I haven’t but somehow interested, not too interested to the extent to actually spending on it though.


----------



## TheDeafMonk

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Tbh, these are my fav planar out of 8 i own in term of plain musical enjoyment, lush bassy balance and enveloping openess...all other have a hint of planar timbre  dryness...hope your pair will be good, mine is OK apart this little imperfection. other dude that got it in similar nozzle state already have another pair on the go, from Angelears store...since its a review sample im OK to keep this pair like this. Well, if they can hold up until i get the Wu Heyday x HBB...so curious to compare both.
> 
> Have you try any KZ planar? i dont think i will try any...until i see a graph that intrigue me with less than 10db gain


The new PR1 PRO KZ actually looks good on paper!


----------



## r31ya (Nov 19, 2022)

TheDeafMonk said:


> The new PR1 PRO KZ actually looks good on paper!


Early review copy units is out there, this is one of the reviewer who got it,
didn't particularly know or follow this particular reviewer, so take it with grain of salt but its interesting read.
Especially that he immediately compare a $40 (on discount, or around $80 normal) with S12, a  $150 Iem (or $99~$120 on discounts)

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/kz-pr1-pro-planar-iem.26179/

one user do note that the treble tuning difference between S12 and PR1 Pro  might be the cause of difference on "impression of the details" between them.
Or its just KZ current Planar driver limits


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 19, 2022)

r31ya said:


> Early review copy units is out there, this is one of the reviewer who got it,
> didn't particularly know or follow this particular reviewer, so take it with grain of salt but its interesting read.
> Especially that he immediately compare a $40 (on discount, or around $80 normal) with S12, a  $150 Iem (or $99~$120 on discounts)
> 
> ...


Haha lowballing vs highballing. Reminds me of old-school late night TV ads “now! You get this $200 set of xxx for only $100!! Wait! That’s not all!! We will gift you A, B & C! Not only that if you call us now, we will add D!  This is not the end. If you call within next 10 minitues, we will give you further 50% discount! So that’s a $400 worth of product for just only $50! Money back guarantee!”.

Is it only me feeling something that I tend to see many new head-fier only for Head-Gear review? Oh wait…a review-advertisement for 3.5 stars… looks like this reviewer is on analytical(eastern profile) side, I see word mid-bleed, which is a sign of analytical listener’s arch enemy and the review unit quite didn’t fit for analytical purpose.


----------



## Surf Monkey

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok, i can't really pass this under silence since it make me and another person that encouter broken nozzle from Tangzu Zetian Wu...since day1 i was concern about build quality which was underwhelming for a 150$ IEM imo, yet have the plus of being light...so, i PM Tangzu alot about taking care of the built better since even Shimin Li have superior built....this perhaps influence them to launch the Zetian Heyday (HBB tuning collab), so unless they are really on sale, ill hold off until the get launch since built is all metal and tuning balance is suppose to be improve (this is scary part for me to some extend) and technical performance should be upgrade too since it use a new planar model (this is much needed since tech are average with the Wu).



Fair take. It does seem a bit shady of them to bait us with the Wu only to release a drastically “upgraded” version within just a few weeks.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> Fair take. It does seem a bit shady of them to bait us with the Wu only to release a drastically “upgraded” version within just a few weeks.


Since the resins used in 3D printing are usually methacrylate based. I wonder how CA glue and sodium bicarbonate would go for DIY repairs?


----------



## r31ya (Nov 20, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha lowballing vs highballing. Reminds me of old-school late night TV ads “now! You get this $200 set of xxx for only $100!! Wait! That’s not all!! We will gift you A, B & C! Not only that if you call us now, we will add D!  This is not the end. If you call within next 10 minitues, we will give you further 50% discount! So that’s a $400 worth of product for just only $50! Money back guarantee!”.
> 
> Is it only me feeling something that I tend to see many new head-fier only for Head-Gear review? Oh wait…a review-advertisement for 3.5 stars… looks like this reviewer is on analytical(eastern profile) side, I see word mid-bleed, which is a sign of analytical listener’s arch enemy and the review unit quite didn’t fit for analytical purpose.


Yeah, thats the thing. I usually somewhat knows the preference of reviewer that i follows. Whether they like cold analitical or warm musical, etc.
I didn't follow this guy, so i didnt quite knows whats what. but its early review unit impression data.

I'm currently waiting for hi fri reviews of it. Since that guy will most definitely physically dissect the iem and will try to see the difference between the normal and the revised pro unit.

But seeing last time early unit sales delivery time, pretty sure all the review will be out before my unit arrive and able to hear it myself.
---
Oh, HiFri measurement on PR1 Pro vs PR1 Hifi


----------



## w111

Been listening to Audiosense AQ4 for 2 days now. This thing has such a pleasing warm midrange that sounds very natural and organic. Really enjoy female vocals on AQ4. Bass and treble are ok but midrange is really the star of the show.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok, ive done an impulsive review of the Hisenior Mega5p, including comparisons against Audiosense T800-AQ4, Kinera Idun Golden and Hisenior T2.
It was a loan, but now i struggle to not order a pair for myself, these are supreme all arounder, fatigue free, yet offer a lush harman target like signature + weighty mid bass punch and non shouty or sibilant mids. most natural sounding hybrid ive try too. Really great underdogs 1DD+4BAs Hybrid. Price=240$


----------



## baskingshark

Surf Monkey said:


> Fair take. It does seem a bit shady of them to bait us with the Wu only to release a drastically “upgraded” version within just a few weeks.



Haha that sounds like leaf taken out of a typical KZ handbook. 

KZ modus operandi = use consumers as beta testers and release a Pro/Ultra/Max edition a few weeks later. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick. Every week brings a new KZ pokemon release! Gotta catch them all!

Let's take the KZ PR1 pro for example. I feel really bad for consumers who bought the original one and just a couple of weeks later, the "PRO" version comes out, rendering the original obsolete. With delivery times from China, maybe the original order may not even have been delivered to some buyers before this "Pro" hypetrain came out. But then again, a Pro version of this Pro IEM may come out next week again LOL. Rinse and repeat.



FWIW, I thought the original Wu Zetian was excellent in tonality and timbre for a planar. Really thought it was the most balanced of the current crop of planar IEMs, and most planar IEMs have issues with timbre due to too fast transients/decay, which wasn't the case with the original Wu Zetian. Granted, it wasn't the most technical of the planar brethren, but I didn't feel the Wu Zetian needed a retune TBH.




NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ok, ive done an impulsive review of the Hisenior Mega5p, including comparisons against Audiosense T800-AQ4, Kinera Idun Golden and Hisenior T2.
> It was a loan, but now i struggle to not order a pair for myself, these are supreme all arounder, fatigue free, yet offer a lush harman target like signature + weighty mid bass punch and non shouty or sibilant mids. most natural sounding hybrid ive try too. Really great underdogs 1DD+4BAs Hybrid. Price=240$




Bro do these have BA timbre?

I bought a few Hisenior multidriver IEMs last time, sold them all away cause of the BA timbre (they were good technically and tonally though, but the BA timbre was a dealbreaker for me). Their models make good stage monitors for audio work for sure.


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha lowballing vs highballing. Reminds me of old-school late night TV ads “now! You get this $200 set of xxx for only $100!! Wait! That’s not all!! We will gift you A, B & C! Not only that if you call us now, we will add D!  This is not the end. If you call within next 10 minitues, we will give you further 50% discount! So that’s a $400 worth of product for just only $50! Money back guarantee!”.



The problem of course, is that 13 sets of ginsu knives, won't fit in the cutlery drawer.

Okay, I lied.. The REAL problem is when your Wife opens her Xmas present, after you forgot, you already gave her a set for her birthday!🤦‍♂️


----------



## AmericanSpirit

If anyone interested in Chu / Salnotes Zero / Lea’s tonality differences.

Here is a straight forward illustration


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

baskingshark said:


> Haha that sounds like leaf taken out of a typical KZ handbook.
> 
> KZ modus operandi = use consumers as beta testers and release a Pro/Ultra/Max edition a few weeks later. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick. Every week brings a new KZ pokemon release! Gotta catch them all!
> 
> ...


T2 does have hint of BA timbre dryness, not the Mega5P, not at all...this is what impress me the most: natural, thick lush timbre...this do afect transparency tough...their always trade off in everything it seem yet, let say the Mega5p are kinda sounding like a big genius romantic DD, its extremely cohesive


----------



## r31ya (Nov 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Haha that sounds like leaf taken out of a typical KZ handbook.
> 
> KZ modus operandi = use consumers as beta testers and release a Pro/Ultra/Max edition a few weeks later. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick. Every week brings a new KZ pokemon release! Gotta catch them all!
> 
> ...


Constant release is still passable backthen when the iem is still sub$30.
but when it reach $40+, constant release, revisions withing few weeks, ended discouraging buyers.
especially when now we have options with the mid-fi that have enroach the budget segments with more carefully considered and "popular" tuning in audio community.
Throwing anything to see what sticks only get you eaten by the new Mid-Fi brands budget products.

Despite try to following the KZ release news, my last buy is from KZ-china ESX the anniversary LCP.
Lyra, HM20, CXS and the rest is so fast on release i'm not sure whether to wait (for another mild upgrade) or to buy.
Not to mention, the big bass shelves, the older 1 Main DD + multiple supporting BA design, and constant release discourage me from touching their recent release.
It wasn't until PR1 Pro and i saw the graph comparison with S12 and Timeless, i ended buying one (despite i'm eyeing on saving for Olina SE or Zetian Wu, but $40 with that graph should be just fine... hopefully)

and seeing my ESX delivery, KZ/CCA might have pla13 Pro by the time PR1 Pro arrive 3~4 weeks from now.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

baskingshark said:


> Haha that sounds like leaf taken out of a typical KZ handbook.
> 
> KZ modus operandi = use consumers as beta testers and release a Pro/Ultra/Max edition a few weeks later. Throw as much stuff on the wall and something will finally stick. Every week brings a new KZ pokemon release! Gotta catch them all!
> 
> ...


Hey we can change attack/decay with Lowpass filter anyway, BA with slow decay, DD with fast decay. Sadly for some KZ that didnt work… like ZS10 typical KZ V ones. 

 Good to know you tried Wu and it seems the sound is very good.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

The Tangzu Waner OG just come in....and they are truely well tuned, now for technical performance ill need more time but tone and timbre wise they are spot on. they remind me less bassy Tangzu Zetian Wu...in the sens their fullness to the tonality and not weight is there in mids, when piano and female vocal sound good, im all hooked...will share more but thats sure not a disapointing first listening session!


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 23, 2022)

Hi mates,
has anyone try the AIYIMA Audio DAC A3?





AIYAMA Audio DAC A3 Mini USB decoder converter dual ES9038Q2M, TPA6120D2, Chipset VT1728A + Ak4113VF + TL072x2 + Lm4562 + NE5532 + C1237, a cheap choice with good configuration.

There is a good discount at € 80,09 - 91,28 for the Black Friday at this site:

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005003717373488.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2ita

The interesting thing is that I've write them asking if the OP AMPs are socked for easy replacement and they replay YES, so it is possible replace the 2*TL072 I/V stage with Muses01, the NE5532 buffer with Muses8820/02 and the Lm4562 with OPA2134 "theoretically" obtain a more fast transient, velvety full body detailed sound, with very good frequency extention from subbass to highs, capable to drive headphones up to 600 ohms.


----------



## DBaldock9

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates,
> has anyone try the AIYIMA Audio DAC A3?
> 
> 
> ...



You may find that replacing the oscillators with higher precision models, will also improve the overall sound quality.  They probably won't be socketed, so will require some soldering.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 23, 2022)

DBaldock9 said:


> You may find that replacing the oscillators with higher precision models, will also improve the overall sound quality.  They probably won't be socketed, so will require some soldering.


Shurely this could be a nice improvement and I've a soldering station (I know is better to don't use more then 240° farenheit to solder this components), but sadly I'm not able and I'm afraid to do fine micro soldering.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Nov 23, 2022)

Some *graphical inputs *for Truthear HEXA(basically Moondrop’s Variations with its sonion EST switched to 1xKnowles tweeter, and keep same Softears MID BAx2, and LCP DD) at $79. By the way I’m not affiliated with any makers/sellers, it’s purely my personal interest purchase with my own disposable income, no worry there.


----------



## dimitrisbor (Nov 24, 2022)

After spending about a week comparing 50$ earphones (with trn 1max being a strong favourite) coulndnt resist and ordered these instead.I hope the seller is legit.


----------



## Lobarkaine

After a long long waiting time the Audiosense AQ4 is at home! 

WONDERFULL! 

Without any burnin, stock cable (nice) and tips I'm in love with this iem. 

Warmish but clear, detailed, sweet sounding, tonally coerent it is at the top of my personal iems ranking list.
Indipendently by any tecnical cosideration, it's really a pleasure earing music with the AQ4.


----------



## c0013046

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi mates,
> has anyone try the AIYIMA Audio DAC A3?
> 
> 
> ...



We can also use promo codes at black friday.
I was able to purchase it at an even lower price.
"BFS6" $6 off on orders over $50

By the way, you can get the latest promo code here.
https://en.aliexpress-coupon.info/


----------



## Lobarkaine

c0013046 said:


> We can also use promo codes at black friday.
> I was able to purchase it at an even lower price.
> "BFS6" $6 off on orders over $50
> 
> ...


Thank's a lot!!
With your help I've had a $22 discount on my Black Friday order.


----------



## lgcubana (Nov 25, 2022)

Black Friday sale item

*LZ A7*, $153 USD

$185.90
- $15 “15Deal” _[edit, all caps required]_ "15DEAL"
-   $9 off $90 spent
-   $8.85 coins


----------



## dimitrisbor

dimitrisbor said:


> After spending about a week comparing 50$ earphones (with trn 1max being a strong favourite) coulndnt resist and ordered these instead.I hope the seller is legit.


Store changed its name and is offline,also i saw 2 new <<stores>> today with lower price.Avoid them,most likely fraud


----------



## baskingshark

lgcubana said:


> Black Friday sale item
> 
> *LZ A7*, $153 USD
> 
> ...



That's an insane deal. It was selling at double this price.

The A7 can give 10 different tunings via switches/tuning nozzles (or even more with aftermarket nozzles), so it is actually getting more than 1 IEM with a purchase.


----------



## lgcubana

One more Black Friday deal, on AE
In the description, it states that the OH10 is new inbox


----------



## robbomanx2

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> The Tangzu Waner OG just come in....and they are truely well tuned, now for technical performance ill need more time but tone and timbre wise they are spot on. they remind me less bassy Tangzu Zetian Wu...in the sens their fullness to the tonality and not weight is there in mids, when piano and female vocal sound good, im all hooked...will share more but thats sure not a disapointing first listening session!



How are these for rap/edm? It's a vshape or neutral?


----------



## Lobarkaine

lgcubana said:


> One more Black Friday deal, on AE
> In the description, it states that the OH10 is new inbox


Great deal really.
Congratulations.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 25, 2022)

Another bounce of op amp are at home and I've the possibility to try different manufacturers NE5532 versions and them sound very different each one and then the JRC NE5532D stock in the Ziku HD10x.
TI NE5532P good extension, tight bass and open sparly highs, transparent mids. good details retrival.
JRC NE5532D a mid way, warm but more open then the NE5532P and less extendend in the highs then the NE5532P, the less refined sounding.
Philips NE5532N (Thailand) warm sounding, deep subbass, dominant midbass and lowmids, absolutely fatigue free, an hint more refined then the NE5532D.

Now I'm waiting for TI NE5532DD the low distortion version.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

robbomanx2 said:


> How are these for rap/edm? It's a vshape or neutral?


slightly V shape to mid centric warm neutral, their enough bass slam for rap, its supreme all arounder only music that need crisp snappy percussions rendering would sound underwhelming in that regard. both male and female vocal are fully bodied in presence. no brainer imo....in fact, ill share more impressions today with comparisons against chu, tanya and shimin li


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

ok, im drowning in IEMs obsessions. some were terrible like the Meaoes Eagle (but they PM me about filters issue that need to be change so it might be less bad), yet im invade with good stuff like Hisenior Mega5p, Penon Serial, Acoustune RS1, Tangzu Waner and now those SIMGOT EN1000 that intensely grow on me.
Its a refreshing crisp neutral tuning with smoothed lower treble yet delicately detailed resolution and fast attack, the DD is great in these and i respect when a chifi IEM company take risk and doesn't follow this DF neutral and Harman target craze...perhaps only con for me its the bass impact that is lacking, so these are sure not for basshead nor fast rock or big beat.

My full review is now publish on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/simgot-en1000.26195/reviews#review-29636


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

There you go for my Tangzu Waner SG mini review, plan was to do video review...then i begin to write and dont stop...
These are incredible for 18$.

TANGZU WANER OG

TONALITY

Balanced neutral with hint of warmth, juicy well rounded bass, lush full mids and smooth full sounding treble. Timbre is dense, natural and sweet. Vocal are full bodied both male female way. Their hint of extra low harmonic that thicken presence of those beautifull vocal.

Low end hit sweet spot in sub bass and mid bass balance, with slight boost that thicken body and give a slow sens of weight, it doesn't punch hard and tight, but in a mellow way with pround dynamic presence and hint more sub bass vibrance and juicyness. It offer chunky slam when needed, you feel it, you hear it but it doesn't go basshead or out of control way. Their minimal resonance but a warm sustain that serve as sit for mid range, its really well done and cohesive, and safe.

Mid range is thick, natural with euphonic edge and nuance timbre that permit realist tone, this will be more rewarding for not too busy or fast track since its a mid range to be contemplate. Vocal have unforced presence, which is wide and thicken with low harmonic that will benefit female breathy non-soprano vocal and most male vocal, upper mids in sibilance section is smoothed, yet not too dark, so the lips can form words correctly. Pina gain isn't to high, so even loud high pitch female vocal will sound gentle and musical. Sure, the resolution is average here since attack edge is polished and overall presentation have an organic warmth that stole air that could have occur between shaply carved instrument definition and presence. It's a colored mid range, in minimal way, tone wise we have extra butter and tamed texture grain, yet, it isn't dark nor recessed and this is what hook us when we listen to the Waner.

Then the understated treble come in, without being notice, then we don't feel the Waner is lacking in details that much since everything is fully covered until upper treble roll off. This treble remind me the Zetian Wu planar, but hint darker and less fast and snappy. The Waner aren't IEM tuned for wow effect, nor technical peformance king, yet, for 20$ they can easily compete with anything sub-50$ and tonaly wise can learn lot of things to way pricier earphone. We are in budget tuning balance masterclass territory here, since it's safely balanced in dynamic loudness, yet never boring, mature, yet never too serious or cold. If we praise Tanchjim Tanya, the Waner offer superior technical performance with less excited balance, its both cleaner and smoother too.
But i disgress, back to treble, it have that minimal crunch and bite we need, with hint of tamed decay. It's not sparkly, not impressively snappy, not airy and not fully extended. Brilliance is minimal and feel foggy. Clavichord doesn't sound resonant and metallic enough (one of those rare instrument metallic timbre is needed). Splash cymbals feel scooped. Again, its not a treble that wow you, he's subdued by bass and mids but can affirm it's presence when the track isn't too fullfill with complex percussions and high amount of high pitch instruments.

Soundstage is wide, not very deep, center stage feel wider than left right openess. We can say the Waner are a bit intimate, yet don't sound stock in your head.

Imaging is average, layering which is more dependant to dynamic projection is quite good but since transparency isn't crystal clear it will benefit simple tracks. Yet, it's far from being an IEM that permit you to pin point every part of a jazz drummer for example, or every violins etc in a symphony, this is where it's price tag is underline.

So yes, technical performance are average, attack speed isn't the fastest nor the snappiest yet don't go shouty or all messy too. Resolution isn't sharp nor impressive. Definition isn't clean nor precisely shapen. Bass extend more than treble. Layering and dynamic are nice, so perhaps attack speed isn't that bad too? The Waner don't try to impress me with technical bravado, it sing to me with soul and joy. So i get lost in music, not details or SFX.

VS MOONDROP CHU

Let say it was a shock of how clinical and not musical sound the Chu just after hours of enjoying the Waner, then brain burn in make it bearable, but let say everything sound boxy and distant, thin in timbre and more sibilant. Its notably more DF neutral tuned, way less good in term of versatility due to niche trebly tuning. Bass is thinner, dryer, more about texture presence and have a loose resonant hollow punch, Waner is more bodied and fuller, mids are lusher, thicker more natural and less recessed, its less generous in micro details which can be distracting and out of lace with Chu. Vocal are plain horrifious with Chu i just can't handle them for long, pina gain is too high and shouty, their timbral imbalance...soundstage is way wider with Waner too, layering is less compressed, tonal balance is natural, way more cohesive compared to wonky Chu. Sincerly, if you love the Waner i don't think you can handle the Chu...it's just from another league in all level, but mostly in tuning aspect. To make it even more cumbersome, the Chu is way harder to drive…less comfy and cabled.
Run away from the Chu asap, Waner is there!

VS Tangzu Shimin Li

Now, the Shimin Li is like a smoother Chu with better technicalities, so it's less catastrophic but very different in tonality. The Li is more crisp neutral, leaner in dynamic, more open sounding airy and sparkly, with superior clarity and imaging yet thinner dryer brighter timbre.
Bass is lighter, looser and lack proper weighty punch, mids are more lean and recessed, vocal feel overly damped in dynamic lacking sens of foward openess. We can say mid range is cleaner clearer too. Treble is center of the show of Shimin Li and notably more extended and refined than the Waner, its cleaner, airier and more brilliant, snappy and sparkly with less tamed decay. Acoustic guitar doesn't sound scooped and too mellow like the Waner, so perhaps for instrumental and folk the Shimin offer more refinement. Both soundstage and imaging is superior with Shimin Li, it sound taller and more open and notably deeper too.

All in all, the Shimin Li win technical performance and unlike the Chu, complement well the Waner warmer thicker bassy neutral sound signature.

VS Tanchjim Tanya

Tanya is more of a balanced V shape, sub bass is more roll off, mid bass more textured, mid range more recessed and treble more textured, so for those that find Tanya too dark, the Waner will not cut it for them. Bass is thinner and less beefy in slam with the Tanya, timbre is more transparent but less dense, natural and lush, kick drum have more texture and presence, male vocal feel distant and lean apart for female vocal which have more upper mids and pina gain. Waner sound a bit more muddy with busy track, thicker as a whole. Bass and mids are more fowards, lush and bodied while treble take back stage with Waner. Soundstage while wider and taller than Tanya isn't as clean in openess and deep. Imaging is about on par, both being average. Tanya isn't as versatile as Waner.

All in all, these are on par technicaly yet Waner have more natural and cohesive balance, its more mid centric and bass have more rumble and warmth.


----------



## PeacockObscura

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> There you go for my Tangzu Waner SG mini review, plan was to do video review...then i begin to write and dont stop...
> These are incredible for 18$.
> 
> TANGZU WANER OG
> ...


Now you have the script do the video 🙂


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PeacockObscura said:


> Now you have the script do the video 🙂


lol, yeah, well...i like to over work on stuff so i will surely improvise and include this as bonus for headfi review since i feel dropping a youtube link is very low.
as well, ive listen more to them...
must admit i was surprise by my ultimate yuck face reaction listening to the Chu....really a mystery to me those that find them musical...i will never touch them again yet dont know who to give them too...not my ex gf since shes sensitive to shoutyness...not my brother nor my friends cause they deserve better. im happy i never accept to do giveaway of those on Chifi Love. this is very subjective rant i guess, yet...i really dont know who to give them too.


----------



## Ceeluh7

Fiio JD7 ($79)
Single DD

_Fiio JD7 Full Review_ @ mobileaudiophile.com 

Hello everyone, figured I'd post my review link for the Fiio JD7 here as I do think it is a very nice value at $79. I really enjoy the JD7 and feel it does a great job of competing in a very crowded "under $100" price point. The JD7 is inspired by the Harman curve with great energy and a pretty clean replay. Sub-bass boosted with nice vocals and a non-offensive treble region which adds just enough (for me) air and levity. The JD7 has a semi-open back design as the soundstage is pretty nice and open while it does its best to capture a 3D environment. It is also built very well and in my humble opinion looks pretty cool too. Thanks for checking it out and take care everyone. 








.




.












.





Left to right: Fiio FD3 / Fiio JD7 / Moondrop Aria


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PeacockObscura said:


> Now you have the script do the video 🙂


by the way, what is your favorite DAP in your collection?
Shanling M6pro 2021 seem very promising...never heard any DAP using ES9068 dac...
im working on video review of Hiby RS2 right now. Very musical, analog euphonic wide tall open way. i was expecting more from NOS and sound tweaking...which are very subtle...apart MSEB and PEQ...battery life is impressive!


----------



## PeacockObscura (Nov 25, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> by the way, what is your favorite DAP in your collection?
> Shanling M6pro 2021 seem very promising...never heard any DAP using ES9068 dac...
> im working on video review of Hiby RS2 right now. Very musical, analog euphonic wide tall open way. i was expecting more from NOS and sound tweaking...which are very subtle...apart MSEB and PEQ...battery life is impressive!


The M6pro (21) is indeed a great DAP its number 2 in my collection above the FiiO M15 but below the Sony WM1A the King of the castle running the Mercury firmware an honourable mention for the CAYIN N3pro and Cayin RU6 R2R dongle


----------



## Ceeluh7

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> lol, yeah, well...i like to over work on stuff so i will surely improvise and include this as bonus for headfi review since i feel dropping a youtube link is very low.
> as well, ive listen more to them...
> must admit i was surprise by my ultimate yuck face reaction listening to the Chu....really a mystery to me those that find them musical...i will never touch them again yet dont know who to give them too...not my ex gf since shes sensitive to shoutyness...not my brother nor my friends cause they deserve better. im happy i never accept to do giveaway of those on Chifi Love. this is very subjective rant i guess, yet...i really dont know who to give them too.


Dude I feel 100% the same about the Chu. I bought them thinking I was going to hear the next great Moondrop tuning effort only to be completely let down. I suppose it is genre specific. Hope you are doing well man.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

PeacockObscura said:


> The M6pro (21) is indeed a great DAP its number 2 in my collection above the FiiO M15 but below the Sony WM1A the King of the castle running the Mercury firmware an honourable mention for the CAYIN N3pro and Cayin RU6 R2R dongle


wow...wth, you seem to have the ultimate DAP collection...can just dream of trying the WM1A one day, and M15 too

let say for now my fav is Tempotec V6, for its versatility, great clean smooth detailed sound, decent battery life and powerfull output (620mw) as well as bal se line out...for 400$ its a crazy bargain. Questyle QP¨2R is highly addictive too and this Hiby RS2 is great. 

still, i havent found my end game perfect DAP yet.....


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ceeluh7 said:


> Dude I feel 100% the same about the Chu. I bought them thinking I was going to hear the next great Moondrop tuning effort only to be completely let down. I suppose it is genre specific. Hope you are doing well man.


oh ok im not the only one then, ouf...let say its super boxy dry df neutral...i prefer spaceship and SSP over these for sure...now their the CHU Dsd usc c thing...and the Stellaris doesnt get big praise...not sure to understand what happen with Moondrop but they need to get a refresh or something tuning wise...imo....

right now I listen the *Penon Serial*....again...hooked on Moondrop Dawn 4.4....again...
bass is fabulous, especially electric and acoustic bass player sound so full and realist, with their own presence layer, super well separated...so captivating. And the same goes for vocal: fullness and separation of presence. wide and lush, nuanced in texture without being forced, mids seem to have extra transparency to them....

a beautiful love affair have begin with the Serial
what are you listen too right now or mostly this week mate??


----------



## Ceeluh7

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh ok im not the only one then, ouf...let say its super boxy dry df neutral...i prefer spaceship and SSP over these for sure...now their the CHU Dsd usc c thing...and the Stellaris doesnt get big praise...not sure to understand what happen with Moondrop but they need to get a refresh or something tuning wise...imo....
> 
> right now I listen the *Penon Serial*....again...hooked on Moondrop Dawn 4.4....again...
> bass is fabulous, especially electric and acoustic bass player sound so full and realist, with their own presence layer, super well separated...so captivating. And the same goes for vocal: fullness and separation of presence. wide and lush, nuanced in texture without being forced, mids seem to have extra transparency to them....
> ...


I have been so busy trying to finish the JD7 review which has taken a big chunk of my time as well as the Kima as I'm trying to double down and knock some of these out. However, right now I'm listening to the Ole school original Mangird Tea, just because.  Ya man, I purposefully did not write a review of the Chu because it was going to be pretty bad. Sorry Moondrop. Anyways I whole heartedly agree that the SSP & Spaceship both represent the whole spectrum much better. Who knows, this is one crazy subjective hobby for sure. Also, I have to check out both the Serial and I'm kicking myself that I didn't pick up the Dawn. I have been hearing an onslaught of people praising that dongle of late. You were one of the 1st (that I saw) to really heap praises so... Right on mate. I'll pick it up very soon.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ceeluh7 said:


> I have been so busy trying to finish the JD7 review which has taken a big chunk of my time as well as the Kima as I'm trying to double down and knock some of these out. However, right now I'm listening to the Ole school original Mangird Tea, just because.  Ya man, I purposefully did not write a review of the Chu because it was going to be pretty bad. Sorry Moondrop. Anyways I whole heartedly agree that the SSP & Spaceship both represent the whole spectrum much better. Who knows, this is one crazy subjective hobby for sure. Also, I have to check out both the Serial and I'm kicking myself that I didn't pick up the Dawn. I have been hearing an onslaught of people praising that dongle of late. You were one of the 1st (that I saw) to really heap praises so... Right on mate. I'll pick it up very soon.


Dawn 4.4 bro, its absurd that the 3.5 single ended cost just 5$ less when power output is 2 times less...as well as crosstalk...Dawn 4.4 have low gain 2vrms that have enough low impedance for most sensitive IEM, this is why i find it supreme versatile dongle. 4vrms can drive planar IEM very well too, better than M15 in that regard.
Tanchjim Space might be better value if you need se output...but i cant review it i think...im not part of marketing agenda and will never be so...c'est la vie!
oh, those Tea seem great for sure. and yes, Serial is excellent, i begin to enter critical listening mode so while i feel bass is star of the show, for ex, bassist sound freakin insanely good, with clean fowards presence yet kick drum lack a bit of well define and textured punch due to sub bass focus, anyway, its not a Moondrop Aria at all nor U shape with recessed mids...but all bass mids and treble have smoothed edge. still, i do think Serial will be among my best IEM of 2022, with Tangzu Zetian, Simgot EN1000, Sonic Memory SM2, Audiosense AQ4, Hisenior Mega5p and Tangzu Waner and...hum, ive decide to do Worst IEM of 2022 list too, CHU will be in there, some KZ CCA, Dioko, HZsound Pro......


----------



## Ceeluh7

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Dawn 4.4 bro, its absurd that the 3.5 single ended cost just 5$ less when power output is 2 times less...as well as crosstalk...Dawn 4.4 have low gain 2vrms that have enough low impedance for most sensitive IEM, this is why i find it supreme versatile dongle. 4vrms can drive planar IEM very well too, better than M15 in that regard.
> Tanchjim Space might be better value if you need se output...but i cant review it i think...im not part of marketing agenda and will never be so...c'est la vie!
> oh, those Tea seem great for sure. and yes, Serial is excellent, i begin to enter critical listening mode so while i feel bass is star of the show, for ex, bassist sound freakin insanely good, with clean fowards presence yet kick drum lack a bit of well define and textured punch due to sub bass focus, anyway, its not a Moondrop Aria at all nor U shape with recessed mids...but all bass mids and treble have smoothed edge. still, i do think Serial will be among my best IEM of 2022, with Tangzu Zetian, Simgot EN1000, Sonic Memory SM2, Audiosense AQ4, Hisenior Mega5p and Tangzu Waner and...hum, ive decide to do Worst IEM of 2022 list too, CHU will be in there, some KZ CCA, Dioko, HZsound Pro......


You make a very enticing argument for the Dawn and the Serial. I would certainly go for the 4.4 Dawn as damn near every cable I have is 4.4 so that will work nicely. Within the next couple weeks I will purchase that and I will likely make one more good sized iem purchase and really trying to deduce what I will enjoy the most. I like the idea of a worst of 2022 list. Every new iem is a hype train anymore, all of them. They are flare gun shots to the sky that are as bright and promising as can be but fizzle out very quickly. It's a good thing to actually take time and weed through some of the overhype with an honest subjective opinion.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Nov 26, 2022)

Why the heck would I limit myself to 1 output if I can just get a Fiio KA3 which is not worse?



NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Serial is excellent, i begin to enter critical listening mode so while i feel bass is star of the show, for ex, bassist sound freakin insanely good, with clean fowards presence yet kick drum lack a bit of well define and textured punch due to sub bass focus, anyway, its not a Moondrop Aria at all nor U shape with recessed mids...but all bass mids and treble have smoothed edge.


Well, I find the Serial to punch harder than the Aria. Then again there are a lot of variables between each user.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

helloh3adfi said:


> Why the heck would I limit myself to 1 output if I can just get a Fiio KA3 which is not worse?
> 
> 
> Well, I find the Serial to punch harder than the Aria. Then again there are a lot of variables between each user.


yes its what im imply with my ''its not an aria'', it sure have more slam, i love the bass but seek for supreme utopic bass perfection too lol where both sub bass line and kick drum will be full bodied and independant in dynamic rendering
what audio source you enjoy the Serial most with? do you feel they scale up with power?


----------



## helloh3adfi

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yes its what im imply with my ''its not an aria'', it sure have more slam, i love the bass but seek for supreme utopic bass perfection too lol where both sub bass line and kick drum will be full bodied and independant in dynamic rendering
> what audio source you enjoy the Serial most with? do you feel they scale up with power?


They're still burning in and so far I only tried them on Fiio K7. You can't go wrong with powerful amps, even if ASR guys say otherwise.


----------



## Nimweth

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> lol, yeah, well...i like to over work on stuff so i will surely improvise and include this as bonus for headfi review since i feel dropping a youtube link is very low.
> as well, ive listen more to them...
> must admit i was surprise by my ultimate yuck face reaction listening to the Chu....really a mystery to me those that find them musical...i will never touch them again yet dont know who to give them too...not my ex gf since shes sensitive to shoutyness...not my brother nor my friends cause they deserve better. im happy i never accept to do giveaway of those on Chifi Love. this is very subjective rant i guess, yet...i really dont know who to give them too.


Yes,  I gave mine away to a charity organisation. Disappointing.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Nimweth said:


> Yes,  I gave mine away to a charity organisation. Disappointing.


good idea, let do some CHUrity giving then!


----------



## Carpet (Nov 26, 2022)

Nimweth said:


> Yes,  I gave mine away to a charity organisation. Disappointing.



In which way was your charitable donation disappointing....

1: you saw the person doing the local sorting for the charity wearing them. 

2: you saw the CEO of the charity wearing them. 

3: you recieved a letter from a third world country

"Please forget the donkey, well and seeds for planting. I need a Tidal subscription, DAP, 6N OCC 8 core cable and some better tips?"


----------



## bantn

Thoughts on budget DAPs? Thinking of picking up the xduoo x2s and wondering if there's something better out around that price now.


----------



## baskingshark

bantn said:


> Thoughts on budget DAPs? Thinking of picking up the xduoo x2s and wondering if there's something better out around that price now.



My 2 cents is that if you don't mind dongle DAC/AMPs, I feel they give better price-to-performance ratio for sound, compared to DAPs. Though dongle DAC/AMPs may drain the battery of the phone, or phone may run out of memory if one uses too many lossless files.

Even a sub $10 apple dongle is quite decent in sound, though it can't power more demanding gear.



But if I were to recommend a budget DAP, my vote goes to the Sony A55.
I bought mine at $130 USD during sales first hand. The stock form is a bit meh. But Mr Walkman has kindly provided a free firmware update that unlocks its potential:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-walkman-custom-firmware-non-android.943661/
https://www.mrwalkman.com/

With the firmware update, region locks are unlocked (so no volume cap), and you can customize it to 4 different sound signatures - bright to neutral to warm. The stock sound is buttery smooth and warm like the Sony housesound, but with the custom firmware, technicalities, layering and imaging are better. It sounds like a midFI DAP with the custom firmware. There is 2 way BT (very stable), and battery life is about 32 hours.

Only issue is the A55 cannot drive too demanding transducers.


----------



## Nimweth

Carpet said:


> In which way was your charitable donation disappointing....
> 
> 1: you saw the person doing the local sorting for the charity wearing them.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, yes that was a bit ambiguous. I was happy to donate but the Chu was disappointing!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Ceeluh7 said:


> Dude I feel 100% the same about the Chu. I bought them thinking I was going to hear the next great Moondrop tuning effort only to be completely let down. I suppose it is genre specific. Hope you are doing well man.


Chu is eastern profile tuning, meanwhile Lea is western profile tuning. I’ve posted a review on Amazon walking though Chu , Lea, 7Hz Salnotes Zero and here is an quote from that:

Tripowin Lea ($20) VS Moondrop Chu ($20):

It’s hard to pull whether Chu or Lea is better, Chu’s note is thinner, Lea is thicker. But Chu’s cable is not swappable, while Lea left a choice for users. I’d pick Lea over Chu for rock/billboard hit chats, and Chu for J-pop/classical over Lea.

Moondrop Chu($20) vs 7Hz Salnotes Zero ($19)

Both are tuned to neutral and natural approach, Chu has slightly thinner and impactful basa, a tad more energetic thus averted from pure natural, which bring Chu slightly detail oriented all-rounder, especially great for J-Pop/K-Pop. 7Hz Zero is pure natural, it serves a perfect studio in-ear monitor /reference. Great for all music genre, and 95% of people would find Zero to be their best sounding IEM ever tried. This is my honest opinion from my 20 years of experience in audio world. 7Hz Salnotes Zero is Sennheiser’s HD600/HD560S in an IEM form.

7Hz Salnotes Zero ($19) vs Tripowin Lea($20)

7Hz Zero has more natural and neutral note touch, which suites perfectly for all-genre but especially great for strings / jazz ensemble. Lea on the other hand would perfectly fit Rock/Pops, male vocals where you find in need for lower range of mid range and higher bass floor and warmer/richer note touch

Then now, Kiwi came out single LCP with nicely made shell for $35, Cadenza, and TinHifi came out with single LCP, C2 for $29. New challengers here.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bantn said:


> Thoughts on budget DAPs? Thinking of picking up the xduoo x2s and wondering if there's something better out around that price now.


What is your price range? if sub-100$, the choice are less interesting than 3 years ago...i rant a bit about Zishan Z4, but at crazy low price right now its hard not to suggest it still...if you can deal with clumsy UI the sound is clean, smoothly analytical, pair well with bassy IEM but not with too lean one since dynamic lack a bit of punch for my taste. yet, bal out is about 600mw i think and their plenty of features...so for 80$ right now its a steal imo.
Ziku X10 is about 54$, i like the sound of X9 and think X10 is surely as good.
Used market might be best solution for proper deal. 
right now, Hiby R3pro can be found around 150$ new on ALi x too...
for dongle, Mondrop Dawn 4.4 is incredible. if you dont need high power, Jcally JM20 is still legit no brainer deal too.


----------



## bantn

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> What is your price range? if sub-100$, the choice are less interesting than 3 years ago...i rant a bit about Zishan Z4, but at crazy low price right now its hard not to suggest it still...if you can deal with clumsy UI the sound is clean, smoothly analytical, pair well with bassy IEM but not with too lean one since dynamic lack a bit of punch for my taste. yet, bal out is about 600mw i think and their plenty of features...so for 80$ right now its a steal imo.
> Ziku X10 is about 54$, i like the sound of X9 and think X10 is surely as good.
> Used market might be best solution for proper deal.
> right now, Hiby R3pro can be found around 150$ new on ALi x too...
> for dongle, Mondrop Dawn 4.4 is incredible. if you dont need high power, Jcally JM20 is still legit no brainer deal too.


Yeah, I was looking for $100-120ish max. So you would recommend Zishan Z4 the most at that price?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

bantn said:


> Yeah, I was looking for $100-120ish max. So you would recommend Zishan Z4 the most at that price?


for new DAP yes.
for used one ill still think nothing can beat the Ibasso DX90 for 125$ used
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1239881330...aBYyMXIq4S3yUjmX9rTnMyyfdL|tkp:Bk9SR870_u6XYQ


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Legit Comparison of

*PENON SERIAL VS UNIQUE MELODY 3DT*

Let's say that the 3DT follow the opposite musical balance than Serial by focusing more on instrument texture presence and definition than their body and note weight. The result is brighter tonality with less boosted bass and more upper mids and pina gain boost. The resolution is sharper, texure is more detailed but the sub bass is more roll off too, timbre is thinner dryer and overall presentation less wide open and more about center stage compression.

Serial is bassier, warmer, lusher and more natural, it's smoother less prompt to sibilance and timbral imbalance too.I did praise the bass of 3DT, but its very different, its cleaner and better separated, mid bass is faster and kick drum better restitute yet bass line are harder to follow, less vibrant and bodied and more about begining of attack for acoustic bass as an example, you will hear better the slapping texture and articulation yet not the extension of it which will get fastly low in amplitude while with Serial it will open in lush resonance, for rumble lover the Serial is notably more enjoyable, sens of weight and dynamic in whole spectrum is better too.

Mids are less recessed with the Serial, apart upper mids which are more fowarded with the 3DT. Vocal sound less wide open and well layered with 3DT, timbre isn't very appealing and in fact you tend to get distracted by the very generous amount of details. Piano presence is better carved in definition, texture of note is richer yet the weight is lacking and sometime higher pitch go trebly, so, higher note will feel more dynamic while lower mids and mids note more distant, making the listen a bit uneven even if strangely captivating.

Treble is very different, way brighter, more brilliant and generous in micro details, more snappy and perhaps faster, more extended too but to the cost of a more V shape imbalance too where percussions will tend to stole the show of every other instrument in jazz track for example, as well, 3DT extract more background noise artefact and texture grain that perhaps aren't beneficial for musicality. Nonetheless, whoe know what will happen if we exchange this very treble DD with the darker one of Serial, perhaps a miracle! I love 3DT treble but don't find it well balance enough due to mid range recession.
Spatiality is wider and taller with the Serial, just a hint deeper and cleaner with the 3DT, yet, even if space between instrument isn't the cleanest with Serial its wider to. 3DT feel a bit compressed and intimate in stage, lacking in stereo openess, your a bit stock in ''tunnel vision'' which doesn't create long term laid back immersivity like the Serial.

All in all, those 2 are great but very different in tonal balance, dynamic heft and timbre. I think it wort having both even if their no doubt i prefer Serial for its lusher fuller musicality and notably more appealing vocal. 3DT are for those allergic to warm, dark or bassy soundsignature and in that sens, they are great. Technicaly speaking, 3DT is a notch superior, both in attack speed and resolution, yet tonal balance it's his achiles heel.


----------



## lushmelody

AmericanSpirit said:


> Chu is eastern profile tuning, meanwhile Lea is western profile tuning. I’ve posted a review on Amazon walking though Chu , Lea, 7Hz Salnotes Zero and here is an quote from that:
> 
> Tripowin Lea ($20) VS Moondrop Chu ($20):
> 
> ...


HBB noted the Cadenza driver is technically superior to 7hz Zero. Is it competitive to more expensive single DDs then? If this is confirmed, its getting harder and harder to spend more than $50 for a single DD


----------



## Lobarkaine (Nov 28, 2022)

bantn said:


> Yeah, I was looking for $100-120ish max. So you would recommend Zishan Z4 the most at that price?


Xduoo X2S is very little, with good power and open sounding. The Ziku HD-X10 Is biggher and heavier, if you like the option the opam is swappable.
Boot has an hiss without signal, not really annoying but present with low impedance iems

In my radar there are the Activio CT10 a cheaper clone of the Astrell & Kern CT15, support wireless and Wi-Fi, the Hidiz AP80 Pro with dual ESS9218P dacs, wireless, support USB DAC.
Zishan Z4 with dual ES9038Q2M, bluetooth, car digital and balanced output is the other good option.
All three are in the same price range.


----------



## bantn

Lobarkaine said:


> Xduoo X2S is very little, with good power and open sounding. The Ziku HD-X10 Is biggher and heavier, if you like the option the opam is swappable.
> Boot has an hiss without signal, not really annoying but present with low impedance iems
> 
> In my radar there are the Activio CT10 a cheaper clone of the Astrell & Kern CT15, support wireless and Wi-Fi, the Hidiz AP80 Pro with dual ESS9218P dacs, wireless, support USB DAC.
> ...


Thanks for the list of recommendations. I'll look over and choose between them.


----------



## bantn

Lobarkaine said:


> Xduoo X2S is very little, with good power and open sounding. The Ziku HD-X10 Is biggher and heavier, if you like the option the opam is swappable.
> Boot has an hiss without signal, not really annoying but present with low impedance iems
> 
> In my radar there are the Activio CT10 a cheaper clone of the Astrell & Kern CT15, support wireless and Wi-Fi, the Hidiz AP80 Pro with dual ESS9218P dacs, wireless, support USB DAC.
> ...


Quick question about X2S. Watching older review vids, a lot of people said album sorting is alphabetical and not by track list. Can you confirm if that is still the case? If so, I might just splurge extra and go with Z4 or Activo CT10.


----------



## Lobarkaine

bantn said:


> Quick question about X2S. Watching older review vids, a lot of people said album sorting is alphabetical and not by track list. Can you confirm if that is still the case? If so, I might just splurge extra and go with Z4 or Activo CT10.


Sorry I use always alphabetical order so I don't know if it works by tracks order.

Any way Z4 or CT10 are shurely higher level DAP.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lushmelody said:


> HBB noted the Cadenza driver is technically superior to 7hz Zero. Is it competitive to more expensive single DDs then? If this is confirmed, its getting harder and harder to spend more than $50 for a single DD


hum, you caught my interest since their nothing more confusing that reviewers ''technical performance'' appreciation....have yu try HZsound Mirror (not the pro)? these are benchmark of technical champ. you need to go 200$ to beat them, with something like Sonic Memory SM2 or Aune Jasper. HZM beat Moondrop Kato quite easily imo

Moondrop Aria are still legit, yet, tonality isnt the most musical and vocal-mids are thin.
in sub-50$ price range, their very few great single DD imo. i mean, CCA CRA+ is great, but technicaly just above average, Tangzu Waner are excellent, but again, technicaly average...a great single DD undr 100$ is Acoustune RS1, but tonaly its a bit hit or miss. As well, since Tinhifi Panda can be find under 100$, it kinda change technical value game imo even if im not personaly afound of its tonality...the new Tinhifi C2 might be a game changer, will see.

anyway, if you get Cadenza i will be very curious to read your impressions mate!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My review of the supremely addictive Penon Serial is up here on headfi: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/penon-serial.25604/reviews#review-29662
we need more triple DD earphones!! i love UM 3DT but prefr fuller lusher more balanced-warm-bassy tonality of Serial. Safer bet imo, unless Treble head.


----------



## SuperMAG

Haven't been following the thread so what's the best sounding headphones under 55$ right now or under 30

What I currently have is LZ A4, Smabat M2s pro, yincow x6, emx500, Few vidos. 

I want to know if currently budget king headphones can be an upgrade on my  Lz A4.

Already bought fiio ff3 earbuds (more comfortable) for 61$ this sale.

Btw I like huge thick sounding with big bass, wide and deep soundstage and ultra clear trible with exceptional seperation and 3d ness.


----------



## Carpet

SuperMAG said:


> Haven't been following the thread so what's the best sounding headphones under 55$ right now or under 30
> 
> What I currently have is LZ A4, Smabat M2s pro, yincow x6, emx500, Few vidos.
> 
> ...


Audiosense AQ0 is still 61% off which puts it under $55. But not for much longer!


----------



## superuser1

PeacockObscura said:


> Mercury firmware


I had only heard of Mr.walkman firmware till now. Could you please tell me more about this?


----------



## PeacockObscura

superuser1 said:


> I had only heard of Mr.walkman firmware till now. Could you please tell me more about this?


Many moons ago there were firmware updates by whitigir called Mercury Jupiter and Mars that disappeared I think over Sony's dissatisfaction with people tweaking their firmware. (I may be wrong about this) that I find way more satisfying than the Mr Walkman firmware on the Sony Nw-WM1A.  I use the Mr Walkman on my 2 x Sony NW-A55L


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

oh oh OH!
great Mail call today!!
BQEYZ Winter and QOA Gimlet





Ok, cant hold myself to try both in 5min...both are very good yet different, Winter is crisp W shape, very detailed, clean with great sens of depth and imaging, fitting seem to inflict on treble so i need to test more eartips. Technical performance seem very good. Its a hint bright. seem like DD is pretty fast so it can match bone conduction speed....fascinating!
Gimlet, wow, soundstage is super open, construction is so nice, i was afraid it would be plastic, its thick heavy metal and very smooth and comfy. timbre is dense and natural, beautifull femal vocal, their an organic balance, bass have warm gentle punch, mids are smooth, their hint of sparkle and air...these are very well tuned and highly promising


----------



## robbomanx2

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> hum, you caught my interest since their nothing more confusing that reviewers ''technical performance'' appreciation....have yu try HZsound Mirror (not the pro)? these are benchmark of technical champ. you need to go 200$ to beat them, with something like Sonic Memory SM2 or Aune Jasper. HZM beat Moondrop Kato quite easily imo
> 
> Moondrop Aria are still legit, yet, tonality isnt the most musical and vocal-mids are thin.
> in sub-50$ price range, their very few great single DD imo. i mean, CCA CRA+ is great, but technicaly just above average, Tangzu Waner are excellent, but again, technicaly average...a great single DD undr 100$ is Acoustune RS1, but tonaly its a bit hit or miss. As well, since Tinhifi Panda can be find under 100$, it kinda change technical value game imo even if im not personaly afound of its tonality...the new Tinhifi C2 might be a game changer, will see.
> ...



I see you have used both the CRA+ and the Waner? Could you give a brief/short comparison between the 2? What areas would you say the CRA+ excels compared to the Waner and vise versa? And how would you compare the base between these 2?

I'm trying to decide between these two IEM's.  

Thank you!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

robbomanx2 said:


> I see you have used both the CRA+ and the Waner? Could you give a brief/short comparison between the 2? What areas would you say the CRA+ excels compared to the Waner and vise versa? And how would you compare the base between these 2?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two IEM's.
> 
> Thank you!


right...i should have include this one too in comparisons but once we go on it can never stop lol
i will A-B them today, but my first thoughs is that technical performance like resolution and imaging and expecially treble extension might be better with CRA+ but timbre a bit more artificial with more upper mids and kinda metallich sheen to high pitch instrument like violin but will come back asap confirming wich one i prefer tonaly and is the best technicaly


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

oh i forget to share my Tangzu Waner review here, it include comparison to Moondrop Chu, Tangzu Shimin Li and Tanchjim Tanya, which is kinda similar tbh...
be kind with me guys, im a bit shy to even share video review....need to find a more concise way, this time i take note but i feel we know i read lol and let say it dont even lower video time....i plan to not be above 15min for IEM reviews (DAPs would be longer due to User interface and construction importance)...
as well im still a bit impulsive and throw away the Chu in a very grumpy way lol (i cant stand their ''musicality'' but its just my subjective tonality-timbre-dynamic enjoyment!)

THE PLUS -Well balanced smooth neutral signature -full bodied bass and mids -warm chunky bass -wide soundstage -decent layering -great male and female vocal presence and body -natural tone and timbre -Supreme all arounder -Great packaging -Great sound value 

THE MINUS: -upper treble roll off -lack of treble sparkle, snap and air -average resolution -not cleanest sound -not best bass separation


----------



## robbomanx2

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> right...i should have include this one too in comparisons but once we go on it can never stop lol
> i will A-B them today, but my first thoughs is that technical performance like resolution and imaging and expecially treble extension might be better with CRA+ but timbre a bit more artificial with more upper mids and kinda metallich sheen to high pitch instrument like violin but will come back asap confirming wich one i prefer tonaly and is the best technicaly


Thank you for the really quick reply, i really appreciate it! Cool youtube channel also, i will subscribe.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> right...i should have include this one too in comparisons but once we go on it can never stop lol
> i will A-B them today, but my first thoughs is that technical performance like resolution and imaging and expecially treble extension might be better with CRA+ but timbre a bit more artificial with more upper mids and kinda metallich sheen to high pitch instrument like violin but will come back asap confirming wich one i prefer tonaly and is the best technicaly


Agree..hard to recommend CRA+ despite pretty nicely made DD of CRA+.

7Hz salnotes Zero for neutralist, Cadenza or War’er S.G shall be a safer bet for universal recommendation


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Agree..hard to recommend CRA+ despite pretty nicely made DD of CRA+.
> 
> 7Hz salnotes Zero for neutralist, Cadenza or War’er S.G shall be a safer bet for universal recommendation



nice mate, you try alot of budget IEMs, im thinking about testing those Cadenza finaly, but ask if technical was super impressive, and honest answer was not bad but not incredible too...what do you think? hows imaging and clarity and attack control-speed mate??


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

robbomanx2 said:


> Thank you for the really quick reply, i really appreciate it! Cool youtube channel also, i will subscribe.


your welcome mate, but i cant do deep AB since it seem ive lost one of 2 CRA+ lol....(well, i hope to find it back, still like it!)


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> nice mate, you try alot of budget IEMs, im thinking about testing those Cadenza finaly, but ask if technical was super impressive, and honest answer was not bad but not incredible too...what do you think? hows imaging and clarity and attack control-speed mate??


It’s as much as you can expect from Tripowin Mele, a typical titanium coated dome ones, not bad at all, imaging is par with CRA+, control speed is a same as salnotes zero, very average. Maybe CRA+ got faster control-speed.

For technicalities, Chu, Lea, those LCP ones are a class above.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s as much as you can expect from Tripowin Mele, a typical titanium coated dome ones, not bad at all, imaging is par with CRA+, control speed is a same as salnotes zero, very average. Maybe CRA+ got faster control-speed.
> 
> For technicalities, Chu, Lea, those LCP ones are a class above.


So interesting, right on mate, i was wondering if its a new cheaper Mele strangely...i like Lea, so underatted while imo Chu is overatted...tonaly speaking...Chu use Titanium too, talking about LCP, have you try Gimlet? sure not as competitieve sound value wise as Lea or Waner, yet, not bad and cosntruction is impressive. Technical performance are superior to Waner, not sure for Lea since i give them yet regret it a day after doing so lol


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> So interesting, right on mate, i was wondering if its a new cheaper Mele strangely...i like Lea, so underatted while imo Chu is overatted...tonaly speaking...Chu use Titanium too, talking about LCP, have you try Gimlet? sure not as competitieve sound value wise as Lea or Waner, yet, not bad and cosntruction is impressive. Technical performance are superior to Waner, not sure for Lea since i give them yet regret it a day after doing so lol


Haha yes. cadenza is budget Mele. 

Lea and Chu Is targeting two different audiences, Lea is for Western music audience and Chu is for Easter Music genre, they both excels at resolution, geo-locational expression of sound image.  I do agree Lea is underrated although being same tech hight with Chu, you can see how many stars and reviews they both got on Amazon, a day and night. 

It also comes with Brand Name’s value too, Moondrop is now a behemoth in both budget to sub$500 segment. While Tripowin still struggles as “KZ” family.  

Speaking of Gimlet, yes I’m aware of that but it’s over-priced. I’m not a QoA’s fan because of their overpriced products.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha yes. cadenza is budget Mele.
> 
> Lea and Chu Is targeting two different audiences, Lea is for Western music audience and Chu is for Easter Music genre, they both excels at resolution, geo-locational expression of sound image.  I do agree Lea is underrated although being same tech hight with Chu, you can see how many stars and reviews they both got on Amazon, a day and night.
> 
> ...


Overpriced? can you explain further for this very example....a bit audacious. its 60$
Chu sincerly suck so hard tonaly-timbre-dynamic wise imo, i dont believe in this western-eastern wtv target validity, when chifi go in there, it in for disaster, so OK, if so, it explain the Chu very niche absurdity.
I judge every IEM with wide range of music. First test is: did tone sound right for all isntrument. if not, at least mininaly, its a fail ,like for the Chu.
I think tuner should just listen to piano and base tuning on its full scale, it would avoid us, consumers and audiophile, lot of collectors items that take dust.
Tripowin throw dices it seem, liek Blon, its sad...but their 2 latest release make me conclude this.
they should go back in HBB chamber.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Overpriced? can you explain further for this very example....a bit audacious. its 60$
> Chu sincerly suck so hard tonaly-timbre-dynamic wise imo, i dont believe in this western-eastern wtv target validity, when chifi go in there, it in for disaster, so OK, if so, it explain the Chu very niche absurdity.
> I judge every IEM with wide range of music. First test is: did tone sound right for all isntrument. if not, at least mininaly, its a fail ,like for the Chu.
> I think tuner should just listen to piano and base tuning on its full scale, it would avoid us, consumers and audiophile, lot of collectors items that take dust.
> ...


Wow you are going too far mate.

Denying one particular IEM, simply because it doesn’t fit with your personal preference. You should have good understanding that tthere are equal amount of people who likes Chu or Lea. Why trash talk another part like it’s the worst thing on the earth. I mean that level of aggression isn’t gonna help for constructive discussion by any means.

I understand your point of view and from you point harman with sub-bass and toned down mid is located to your least preferred section.  But your assessment is simply based on 1 individual’s perceptions, each one got different HRTF and ear anatomy. Even if you test with variety of genre, and validate one IEM over another one, you will have a different opinion even with the same test tracks.

Your tone of speaking “ tuner should listen piano” part, gives me an impression that you are denying other individuals perception and being oblivious that in this world it’s not only you that have their independent wills. That way of speaking, again to my impression, is that you value your own subjective opinion too much, to the extent that you start to show aggressiveness over others opinion and views. Chill man, chill.

 To someone tuned one IEM, the piano to their ear may have sounded natural, or they may simply wanted to add taste.

Speaking of testing, I also test with various genre, from billboard hit chart, old 70s, classical, post-classical, hard core metal, Anime song, J-POP, K-pop, Tibetan Monk’s chor, Gakaku, African ethnic, variety of electronica, from psytrance to noise, dub, and to the extend for minor genres sich as argentina’s contemporary pianist that you’d only have 500 total listeners. I have over 100IEM personal inventories simply because I listen to all kinds of music regardless new or old, any nations. Some IEM specifically matches with one particular genre of music, so take it easy man. Chu isn’t going to destroy the universe.


QoA isn’t competitiveness enough in pricing strategy and that’s from my personal view. Their offer doesn’t match with the asking price. If gimlet is priced around $30 it’s fair offer, otherwise $60 is a tough bar to pass at November of 2022.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Wow you are going too far mate.
> 
> Denying one particular IEM, simply because it doesn’t fit with your personal preference. You should have good understanding that tthere are equal amount of people who likes Chu or Lea. Why trash talk another part like it’s the worst thing on the earth. I mean that level of aggression isn’t gonna help for constructive discussion by any means.
> 
> ...


Yeah i did go too far we can say, but anyway, i think there misunderstood too and our opinion in general are opposite so its OK to disagree, no problem.
I don't project with my mind what other will or should like and just judge what I hear with widest music genre possible and experience of 300 IEMs and up i own and test. Versatility is of prime importance to me as well as realist enough tone of instruments, Chu doesn't offer that so its a niche tuning that doesn't worth mass hype...i take piano as an ex for full scale instrument where mid range is of price importance.
Anyway, i will not rant about the Chu non stop, just feel that i'm not the only one thinking this, yet, we don't read those negative impressions and then some consumers are mislead...and mad, ive seen them on Chifi Love.
Anyway, im comparing Gimlet with Aria right now, which nobody ever say they are overpriced, seem like Gimlet is in similar league, with different tonality since mids are fuller sounding and bass hit harder...bass resonance is a bit problematic to my ears, Aria sound cleaner and more detailed...
anyway, sorry if ive seem overly grumpy, its just the passion you know, im OK with philosophy of ''agree to disagree'' and don't try to convince you of anything.

cheers!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah i did go too far we can say, but anyway, i think there misunderstood too and our opinion in general are opposite so its OK to disagree, no problem.
> I don't project with my mind what other will or should like and just judge what I hear with widest music genre possible and experience of 300 IEMs and up i own and test. Versatility is of prime importance to me as well as realist enough tone of instruments, Chu doesn't offer that so its a niche tuning that doesn't worth mass hype...i take piano as an ex for full scale instrument where mid range is of price importance.
> Anyway, i will not rant about the Chu non stop, just feel that i'm not the only one thinking this, yet, we don't read those negative impressions and then some consumers are mislead...and mad, ive seen them on Chifi Love.
> Anyway, im comparing Gimlet with Aria right now, which nobody ever say they are overpriced, seem like Gimlet is in similar league, with different tonality since mids are fuller sounding and bass hit harder...bass resonance is a bit problematic to my ears, Aria sound cleaner and more detailed...
> ...


Haha ok man, now I see thats backed up by passion. Yea just leave Chu’s tuning there it’s tuned for upper-mid focus, and for those looking for warmth, emotional moisturizing mid-bass, Chu isn’t the pick, that’s it.

Aria’s pricing does come with Moondrop’s brand value, MD is widely known due to their past reputations, so the price includes some brand premiums. But it’s up to consumers to choose whether asking is matching with their willingness to pay, so yes $60 for gimlet would work, for some. It’s macroeconomics 101, demand / supply.

It’s up to my personal view that QoA has not earned as brand premium much as FiiO, Moondrop, Westone/Ety, Sennheiser, AKG, SONY the established brand level.  For that I’m  seeing an overpriced brand premium in their products. They are taking product differentiation strategy with niche focused audience, because they can’t complete with cost-to-performance segments, which makes sense.

You see what happened to overpriced $600 HBB aloha something that comes out from YanYin. It simply got ignored. Yanyin makes great IEM, but the brandname isn’t that far-reaching as much as Moondrop. So even with similar asking $500-600 for the EST model, I’m comfortably speculating Yanyin have failed for their pricing strategy. They were neither early bird nor premium high brands.

I know QoA sells pretty well in Japan, mainly due to their cost spent on shell design that’s appealing to mainly female audiences, I’ve seen many girls picked QoA for that.

How’s Lea and Gimlet?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha ok man, now I see thats backed up by passion. Yea just leave Chu’s tuning there it’s tuned for upper-mid focus, and for those looking for warmth, emotional moisturizing mid-bass, Chu isn’t the pick, that’s it.
> 
> Aria’s pricing does come with Moondrop’s brand value, MD is widely known due to their past reputations, so the price includes some brand premiums. But it’s up to consumers to choose whether asking is matching with their willingness to pay, so yes $60 for gimlet would work, for some. It’s macroeconomics 101, demand / supply.
> 
> ...


yeah, lol, late at night my passion is more burned in lol
i get your point about QOA and dont want to defend it too much since im not that much of a big fan of Gimlet...repeat myself with this bass thing but it really distract me...its a bit sloppy and light in mid bass punch and chunk. yet, technicaly wise, ill put them on par with Aria. Queen of Audio is sister brand of Kinera, their hybrid Vesper might be best sound value but i didnt test them (wonder why since i could) anyway, you do pay some extra $ for constructon and design quality, which is extremely eye catching imo
Yet, ill go Kinera Idun Golden over anything they offer surely....

this is the graph of Vesper, i think ill give them a try, seem a fun tuning





what would be your suggestion for best sound value IEM in 200-500$ price range mate? wtv sound signature if well balanced and full sounding enough in timbre....yet with greatest technicalities possible...


----------



## dimitrisbor

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah, lol, late at night my passion is more burned in lol
> i get your point about QOA and dont want to defend it too much since im not that much of a big fan of Gimlet...repeat myself with this bass thing but it really distract me...its a bit sloppy and light in mid bass punch and chunk. yet, technicaly wise, ill put them on par with Aria. Queen of Audio is sister brand of Kinera, their hybrid Vesper might be best sound value but i didnt test them (wonder why since i could) anyway, you do pay some extra $ for constructon and design quality, which is extremely eye catching imo
> Yet, ill go Kinera Idun Golden over anything they offer surely....
> 
> ...


I got my equalizer on the hibby app tuned with this graph and listen to my headphones which are fairly nutral.Too much bass,boring sound


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> yeah, lol, late at night my passion is more burned in lol
> i get your point about QOA and dont want to defend it too much since im not that much of a big fan of Gimlet...repeat myself with this bass thing but it really distract me...its a bit sloppy and light in mid bass punch and chunk. yet, technicaly wise, ill put them on par with Aria. Queen of Audio is sister brand of Kinera, their hybrid Vesper might be best sound value but i didnt test them (wonder why since i could) anyway, you do pay some extra $ for constructon and design quality, which is extremely eye catching imo
> Yet, ill go Kinera Idun Golden over anything they offer surely....
> 
> ...


Yea I got same particular interest in Vesper, maybe someday If I see a reasonably priced one, I may try. The FR looks promising for calm and balanced tuning. I like Mangird’s Tea over Blessing 2, for both  mid-technicalities and tonality, so Vesper may be some fun one.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

dimitrisbor said:


> I got my equalizer on the hibby app tuned with this graph and listen to my headphones which are fairly nutral.Too much bass,boring sound


To each his own, someone’s boring sound could be someone’s right balance.

Also, I noticed many of headfier care FR way too much as if it represents 95% of the whole sound.

This is my sole impression, so not asserting anything, FR is just 50%, rest of 50% are IEM/headphone dependent unique characteristics. You know dynamic and BA even with same FR sounds different. It’s impulse response, loudness status handling, harmonics distortion, phase match and group delay, all those aspects are widely ignored.


----------



## dimitrisbor

But you get an idea of how an earphone sounds more or less.i did the same with more earphones,at least the ones that i have an interest.the ones that are praised here(salnotes,hexa,titan s,the cheap tangzu) had a very good sound and it is  obvious they are tuned very well.Same for JD7.I know it matters how someone likes the sound but vesper seemed to bassy,blurry..Percussions hardly noticeable.For some genres might be good though.


----------



## JEHL

Assuming both have identical tuning. Wonder why should we pick Jiu over Quarks DSP.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

dimitrisbor said:


> But you get an idea of how an earphone sounds more or less.i did the same with more earphones,at least the ones that i have an interest.the ones that are praised here(salnotes,hexa,titan s,the cheap tangzu) had a very good sound and it is  obvious they are tuned very well.Same for JD7.I know it matters how someone likes the sound but vesper seemed to bassy,blurry..Percussions hardly noticeable.For some genres might be good though.


Yea FR tells half the story and for which is pretty convincing story that I’d agree.

For the tonality part you may refer this blog (google translated to english from original Japanese text) as a good and simple walk-thru without flowery words for the latest IEMs.  In index hit #8,




recording signature, then you can replay some sample tracks recorded with the IEM that he reviewed.  That tells more than FR.










You can try the recording signature with a dead flat Monitor IEM such as Final E500, then the recording sigunature will render a very good idea of how specific would sound.

I can highly recommend HEXA, Salnotes Zero, and Wu. Those three and incoming Cheaper Wu (Wan’er S.G) would be probably the best of 2022 purchases I’d have zero regrets buying with my hard earned pennies.


About Vesper, yes I can see the bass floor level is pretty high, it’s 1knowles +1DD afterall…hard to make purchases decisions unless it’s on sale for $30.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 4, 2022)

JEHL said:


> Assuming both have identical tuning. Wonder why should we pick Jiu over Quarks DSP.


Any Jiu new info?
As far as geo-dynamic technicalities and resolving capabilities are concerned, Chu’s a mile above Quarks original unless DSP model completely changed its driver well at least to my ear anatomy they are two different class IEM.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

dimitrisbor said:


> I got my equalizer on the hibby app tuned with this graph and listen to my headphones which are fairly nutral.Too much bass,boring sound


interesting....i wonder if you will transform your iem or HP into Final A8000 if you use its EQ graph...their so much thing to take in account, attack transient speed being impossible to mimic, nor timbre, nor natural freq extension...but yet, it might give a feeling of what youll get...im concern about bass part of Vesper in fact.

what IEM EQ you try and sound good on your HP? and what are those HP mate?


----------



## dimitrisbor (Dec 5, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> interesting....i wonder if you will transform your iem or HP into Final A8000 if you use its EQ graph...their so much thing to take in account, attack transient speed being impossible to mimic, nor timbre, nor natural freq extension...but yet, it might give a feeling of what youll get...im concern about bass part of Vesper in fact.
> 
> what IEM EQ you try and sound good on your HP? and what are those HP mate?


 I have the Sony Mdr1a,not bad not great.fairly balanced signature.i am not saying that this method will mimic 100% every iem,but i think it gives you a good idea of the sound signature and how good is the tuning up to a certain point.
Sounded great:hexa
Very good:JD7,Titan s,Topaz
Good:wan er,salnotes zero,trn T1 max,tin hifi t3 plus.
Rated not taking into account what kind of sign signature i like more.
Vesper sounds like a basshead iem,but on the polite non fatiguing side if that makes any sense.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 5, 2022)

F


dimitrisbor said:


> I have the Sony Mdr1a,not bad not great.fairly balanced signature.i am not saying that this method will mimic 100% every iem,but i think it gives you a good idea of the sound signature and how good is the tuning up to a certain point.
> Sounded great:hexa
> Very good:JD7,Titan s,Topaz
> Good:wan er,salnotes zero,trn T1 max,tin hifi t3 plus.
> Rated not taking into account what kind of sign signature i like more


From assessment of that tonality preference alone, I can see you will fond See Audio Yume & Bravery, Moondrop’s line up (Variations, Dusk, Maybe Blessings 2 OG), as all your “so-so” IEMs belongs to warm, warm-neutral, of which you probably simply doesn’t like mid-bass to bleed into mid-range.

Yea for that Try HEXA, it’s worth your blind buy.

I’ve even spend tons of my time for head-gear review, for new coming IEM comrades as I saw HEXA is a game changer and may expand this small IEM market a bit.

To make it clear, I’m not affiliated with any shop, IEM maker, nor given any sample or paid for that HEXA review, it’s a pure passion.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review-reply/434028/


----------



## AmericanSpirit

@dimitrisbor I see you stated you are at Greece, if you like Ibza trance, HEXA works great for EDM as well, guaranteed for that.


----------



## dimitrisbor (Dec 5, 2022)

If i knew about the Hexa before i ordered the jd7 twice(the first one was a fake seller and i am waiting on refund) i would have.Though the JD7 has i little more punch on the bass which suits most of my Library better so it kind of makes up for it.I will buy it though,when it falls below the 100 euro radar.Now checking for more budget options.Or buy  a better dongle than the 10 euro one  i bought.Whatever i find and worth the purchace


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ive just publish my Douk Audio U5 mini balanced headphones amplifier review on headfi here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/douk-audio-u5-mini-balanced-amplifier.26210/reviews#review-29707

Hope it will be more informative than the Zeos one...but let say im as hysterical in term of sincere excitment. this can't be real, yet it is. Full 1400mw of amping goodness with vivid dynamic and great sens of openess....not for ultra sensitive IEM lower than 18ohm as stated.
Now this kinda change my conception of paying big $ for more power, even if U5 is no serious audiophile end game, it did seem the right budget solution for those with hard to drive iem like Final E5000 or Tinhifi P1, as well as earbuds and heaphones like Hifiman Sundara which sound marvelous with these too...
Anyway, give a look to my review. im talking about 40$ ultra budget amp here. that change 5V into 24V load...hum
Now this make me wonder, cause a Chifi love member ask a legit question by asking me what balanced DAC i use...when i answer SMSL SU9 my mind was like: What, talk about budget pairing solution! so now i wonder how it will sound with unbalanced amp using 3.5mm to xlr cable...which i need to buy asap

but i wonder too: is their ultra cheap TRUE BALANCED chifi DAC out there that worth to buy (sub-100$)??


----------



## Carpet

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ive just publish my Douk Audio U5 mini balanced headphones amplifier review on headfi here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/douk-audio-u5-mini-balanced-amplifier.26210/reviews#review-29707
> 
> Hope it will be more informative than the Zeos one...but let say im as hysterical in term of sincere excitment. this can't be real, yet it is. Full 1400mw of amping goodness with vivid dynamic and great sens of openess....not for ultra sensitive IEM lower than 18ohm as stated.
> Now this kinda change my conception of paying big $ for more power, even if U5 is no serious audiophile end game, it did seem the right budget solution for those with hard to drive iem like Final E5000 or Tinhifi P1, as well as earbuds and heaphones like Hifiman Sundara which sound marvelous with these too...
> ...


It would be hard to be less informative than Zeos, that talent for rambling off at a tangent is unique!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Carpet said:


> It would be hard to be less informative than Zeos, that talent for rambling off at a tangent is unique!


yes but chuuuuut! lol
one thing certain, im less exuberant and entertaining...should work on that skill in english i guess lol

anyway, now it seem cheapest balanced DAC is the Topping D10 Balanced....might give it a try. even if not very afound of this brand


----------



## lgcubana

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Yeah i did go too far we can say, but anyway, i think there misunderstood too and our opinion in general are opposite so its OK to disagree, no problem.
> I don't project with my mind what other will or should like and just judge what I hear with widest music genre possible and experience of 300 IEMs and up i own and test. Versatility is of prime importance to me as well as realist enough tone of instruments, Chu doesn't offer that so its a niche tuning that doesn't worth mass hype...i take piano as an ex for full scale instrument where mid range is of price importance.
> Anyway, i will not rant about the Chu non stop, just feel that i'm not the only one thinking this, yet, we don't read those negative impressions and then some consumers are mislead...and mad, ive seen them on Chifi Love.
> Anyway, im comparing Gimlet with Aria right now, which nobody ever say they are overpriced, seem like Gimlet is in similar league, with different tonality since mids are fuller sounding and bass hit harder...bass resonance is a bit problematic to my ears, Aria sound cleaner and more detailed...
> ...


You do you

For well established posters (such as yourself), I welcome impassioned feedback.  Neutral, is as it implies, neither here nor there, kinda like a wet noodle.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

lgcubana said:


> You do you
> 
> For well established posters (such as yourself), I welcome impassioned feedback.  Neutral, is as it implies, neither here nor there, kinda like a wet noodle.


tx mate, its just my ''dr jekyll mr hide'' part that sometime i regret, impulsive grumpyness...let say at near 40, its 99% controlled lol

but anyway, i do enjoy the QOA Gimlet alot still, so it wasn't just an honey moon it seem....i just compare them to my beloved Aria 2021 and was like wth, its logical Aria go fun balanced tuning sidegrade....both use LCP drivers and Gimlet have this much need fast slam Aria lack, as well, mid range is less thin and cold, yet, not as open and transparent....Aria dynamic sound super distant, sometime i try to highen volume to compensate but it change nothing, its just dull distant whil dynamic is W vivid and weighty with Gimlet. so, Aria is more treble focus neutral than Gimlet, technical performance are 99.99% on par but micro details are more boosted.

Most probably my fav QOA, but ive just try their Pink Lady lol


----------



## dimitrisbor

If anyone wants vesper 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mMEr8YK


----------



## dimitrisbor (Dec 7, 2022)

The magic sound 4s is good or is the crappy version i've red somewhere?edit:never mind,found the crappy is the vi one.Now i am more troubled between this,the hibby fc4 and the shanling ua2plus


----------



## Lobarkaine

The Avani dongle is at home. 

Inespensive and very nice sounding, a little warmish but trasparent and detailed.

The big surprise is the VE Monk Plus they send me with the dongle.

Earbuds aren't in my mind 'cos I tought were unconfortable, but after I've try it for couriosity It open me a new world to explore.

It Is incredible how well sound a so cheap earbuds, not for technicalities but naturaliness of the reproduction and the sense of open soundstage.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> The Avani dongle is at home.
> 
> Inespensive and very nice sounding, a little warmish but trasparent and detailed.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, earbuds can offer crazy sound value....at stupid low price indeed. i suggest you the 2$ VIDO, a must.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 7, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> oh yeah, earbuds can offer crazy sound value....at stupid low price indeed. i suggest you the 2$ VIDO, a must.


To explore this new rabbit hole I've ordered a bounce of low cost Pokemons well rated, the first is the Vido 😉👍

Others I've choose Nicehck B40, Yincrow X6, Tingo TC200, Faaeal Iris/Iris 2.0, TRN EMA and KBEAR Stellaris.
Addon the silicon rings to use instead the traditional sponges.

In my radar there are BELL Lbs, Fengru Cat Ear/EMX500S, RY4S, Smabat Svara, Nicehck MX500 PK1/EB2S/B70.
Have you any cheap suggestions that may help me to make me an idea about the earbuds sonic possibility?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Faaeal iris clear is very good, Tngo TC200 are incredible yet rumors say it use different DD now. X6 is suppose to use same exact DD than Vido too.
its a very big and fascinating rabbit hole you just jum in mate. new **** earbuds wasnt bad too but i break them trying to open it.
Smabat do great earbuds too for sure. 
building our own earbuds can be extremely worthy sound value wise too...but thats another passion! yet, for Vido, i highly suggest recabling them, my first pair create distortion in bass and sound muddy, then i put a SPC cable and everything change, bass distortion was gone, imaging clarity greatly improve for ex


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Lobarkaine said:


> To explore this new rabbit hole I've ordered a bounce of low cost Pokemons well rated, the first is the Vido 😉👍
> 
> Others I've choose Nicehck B40, Yincrow X6, Tingo TC200, Faaeal Iris/Iris 2.0, TRN EMA and KBEAR Stellaris.
> Addon the silicon rings to use instead the traditional sponges.
> ...


oh, for suggestion, i prefer Kgis 2$ earbuds over RY4S 4$ one....(bright neutral)
if you have big amp, White Lotus are very good but they are 300ohm (lush bassy)
5$ SF Seahawk are great (crisp W shape)


it make some time i havent try new earbuds tough...memories are a bit fading away...


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> To explore this new rabbit hole I've ordered a bounce of low cost Pokemons well rated, the first is the Vido 😉👍
> 
> Others I've choose Nicehck B40, Yincrow X6, Tingo TC200, Faaeal Iris/Iris 2.0, TRN EMA and KBEAR Stellaris.
> Addon the silicon rings to use instead the traditional sponges.
> ...


I picked up a few of the TRN EMA for stocking stuffers during the sale. I'm keeping one pair.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Carpet said:


> I picked up a few of the TRN EMA for stocking stuffers during the sale. I'm keeping one pair.



Interesting. I bought an EMX to give their flat head buds a go.


----------



## 4ceratops

Lobarkaine said:


> To explore this new rabbit hole I've ordered a bounce of low cost Pokemons well rated, the first is the Vido 😉👍
> 
> Others I've choose Nicehck B40, Yincrow X6, Tingo TC200, Faaeal Iris/Iris 2.0, TRN EMA and KBEAR Stellaris.
> Addon the silicon rings to use instead the traditional sponges.
> ...


I recommend avoiding the Tingo TC200, I have the model with the current driver and they sound pronounced crap, without any detail. For the RY4S, I recommend the PLUS mmcx version (better bass response).


----------



## BCool

Lobarkaine said:


> To explore this new rabbit hole I've ordered a bounce of low cost Pokemons well rated, the first is the Vido 😉👍
> 
> Others I've choose Nicehck B40, Yincrow X6, Tingo TC200, Faaeal Iris/Iris 2.0, TRN EMA and KBEAR Stellaris.
> Addon the silicon rings to use instead the traditional sponges.
> ...



The 80Ω LCP version of these is really good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004259413385.html


----------



## Lobarkaine

BCool said:


> The 80Ω LCP version of these is really good: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004259413385.html


Thank's!
Very similar to TRN, I try to stay in the 32 ohm range to may use them more easely, but a DAC or a good dongle may drive 80 ohm.👍


----------



## baskingshark

Lobarkaine said:


> To explore this new rabbit hole I've ordered a bounce of low cost Pokemons well rated, the first is the Vido 😉👍
> 
> Others I've choose Nicehck B40, Yincrow X6, Tingo TC200, Faaeal Iris/Iris 2.0, TRN EMA and KBEAR Stellaris.
> Addon the silicon rings to use instead the traditional sponges.
> ...



Bro you can ask more at the dedicated headfi earbuds thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/earbuds-round-up.441400/

The folks there are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi mates, companions in this journey in the music reproduction world, it's really incredible the quantity and quality informations, full of passion and competence, that is possible to share in this forum.


----------



## TylersEclectic

I found the Chu to be a great budget option once I got the seal right


----------



## eect13

AmericanSpirit said:


> *Here is a little cheat sheet to find your endgame IEM:*
> 
> *-Finding gain spots (i.e. HRTF anchor point) as your shortcut to find Endgame IEM.
> 1️⃣Google “online tone generator”, use Neutral reference IEM(Final E500) for testing.
> ...


Where can i watch or read for detailed explanation of this thanks!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 12, 2022)

eect13 said:


> Where can i watch or read for detailed explanation of this thanks!



You may find some more HRTF related reading from
1: precogvision’s observation
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/precogs-iem-reviews-impressions.937468/post-16524009

2: my observation of major tonal preferences
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review-reply/434247/
It’s all the way at the bottom of the review, comment section.





3: my observation of burn-in effect
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/geek-wold-discussion.958787/post-16482707

4: final output of the sound and its contributing factors:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17265916

Again, that’s just my take, each one got their own answers and views toward sound coming out of anything.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi all,
the 7hz 71 dongle is at home, this is a great dongle!

Neutral, well extended frequency response, trasparent, detailed and powerfull. It has an AK4377 chipset, pcm 32 bit/384khz, DSD128 at only € 25,85 with the last black friday discount on Ali, street price € 42,11 included tax, really a bargain immo . 
​


----------



## eect13

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all,
> the 7hz 71 dongle is at home, this is a great dongle!
> 
> Neutral, well extended frequency response, trasparent, detailed and powerfull. It has an AK4377 chipset, pcm 32 bit/384khz, DSD128 at only € 25,85 with the last black friday discount on Ali, street price € 42,11 included tax, really a bargain immo .
> ​


Is that really necessary/good? i only have jcally ja3, im waiting on my shuoer s12pro to arrive. Also how about the audirect atom 3 it is around 36usd in my country? Planning to get the audirect atom 3 but there are no reviews yet curious to know what score will andyvault rank it


----------



## r31ya

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi all,
> the 7hz 71 dongle is at home, this is a great dongle!
> 
> Neutral, well extended frequency response, trasparent, detailed and powerfull. It has an AK4377 chipset, pcm 32 bit/384khz, DSD128 at only € 25,85 with the last black friday discount on Ali, street price € 42,11 included tax, really a bargain immo .
> ​


hows the power output?


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 14, 2022)

eect13 said:


> Is that really necessary/good? i only have jcally ja3, im waiting on my shuoer s12pro to arrive. Also how about the audirect atom 3 it is around 36usd in my country? Planning to get the audirect atom 3 but there are no reviews yet curious to know what score will andyvault rank it


Sorry eect13, I don't know your dongle not the audirect atom 3.
Andy Vault is a precious font of informations, with his heplfull reviews I've got the Jcally JM10 and the Avani two very good dongles.
To my ears the 7hz 71 is an hint better, but if you want save money the Avani is a good choice too.

Reading the JA3 Andy's review this dongle has a good CX31993 dac but it lacks of power, maybe you could have to turn up a lot the volume to drive the Shouer S12 pro, so only you know if you need a new dongle.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 14, 2022)

r31ya said:


> hows the power output?


To try to give you an idea I may tell you the volume needed to drive the E4000 with a MI9 Lite at a good sound impact.

JM10 90,%
7hz 71 80%
Avani 78%

All this dongles have nice power, but I suspect they are not the top to drive demanding headphones with high impedance.


Reading Andy's review:
"7Hz 71 is a great sounding dongle - the simple fact. Being highly neutral, resolving and articulate with technicalities, making it such an amazing bang for the buck device............While at it (the power), 71 does not slack with more demanding pairing, it has ample juice to not sound outright meek and sketchy. But yes, perhaps best to keep it with those under 50 Ohm or with over 100 dB of sensitivity - and then the output would be 100%."
Rating 4 1/2 stars.


----------



## eect13

Lobarkaine said:


> Sorry eect13, I don't know your dongle not the audirect atom 3.
> Andy Vault is a precious font of informations, with his heplfull reviews I've got the Jcally JM10 and the Avani two very good dongles.
> To my ears the 7hz 71 is an hint better, but if you want save money the Avani is a good choice too.
> 
> Reading the JA3 Andy's review this dongle has a good CX31993 dac but it lacks of power, maybe you could have to turn up a lot the volume to drive the Shouer S12 pro, so only you know if you need a new dongles.


Thanks, Andyvault said he hopes to review the atom3 but i dont know when, i think i read some people say alc5686 dac chip not that good compared to even cx31993 not sure if that's true. I was considering the musehifi m1 and avani but decided to get another ja3. I want better sound quality than power but i dont know if this even matter because I only listen to spotify's highest settings


----------



## Carpet

eect13 said:


> Thanks, Andyvault said he hopes to review the atom3 but i dont know when, i think i read some people say alc5686 dac chip not that good compared to even cx31993 not sure if that's true. I was considering the musehifi m1 and avani but decided to get another ja3. I want better sound quality than power but i dont know if this even matter because I only listen to spotify's highest settings


Buying another identical dongle probably isn't the best idea. Either save up and buy something that's an improvement, or a different model that will sound different to give you options. Try and find a different signature. If your current DAC fails, you can always use your phone (as long as it has a 3.5mm jack) until a replacement arrives. If your current DAC works, wait until a sale.


----------



## eect13 (Dec 15, 2022)

Carpet said:


> Buying another identical dongle probably isn't the best idea. Either save up and buy something that's an improvement, or a different model that will sound different to give you options. Try and find a different signature. If your current DAC fails, you can always use your phone (as long as it has a 3.5mm jack) until a replacement arrives. If your current DAC works, wait until a sale.


That is also what i thought though was really planning to get a better dongle, did not want to purchase the audirect atom3 without reviews (really waiting for andyvault or any good reviews) , i got it the ja3 on sale for 5usd. It was either the musehifi m1 which is 15usd vs the ja3, i prefer the no wire dongle style (i could consider others if it is small), want to hear your thoughts also and some suggestions (i saw people recommend ibasso dc05 on a fb group or ibasso dc03 pro but they are bulky for me not sure if it is worth it), i decided to stick with ja3 since i heard that alc5686 is not that good also compare to cx31993 on reddit not sure if it is true.


----------



## Indigo Bob

Been away from IEM's for a while.  Looking for a good budget IEM with natural sound.  I don't like too much bass, I get fatigued by too much high frequency, I don't like bright sound, not looking for mid's to dominate, prefer a W signature.

I'm using apple AirPods right now, but want something with little better sound quality.

Any recommendations?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 16, 2022)

Indigo Bob said:


> Been away from IEM's for a while.  Looking for a good budget IEM with natural sound.  I don't like too much bass, I get fatigued by too much high frequency, I don't like bright sound, not looking for mid's to dominate, prefer a W signature.
> 
> I'm using apple AirPods right now, but want something with little better sound quality.
> 
> Any recommendations?


I think HEXA would be a perfect match with your demand.

I’ve cover it on head-gear if you are looking any references
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/truthear-hexa-4-driver-hybrid-iem.26189/review/29624/

Oh wait. w-shape. Maybe DQ6S / CCA CRA+.

Also if you are in USA, you may consider AKG’s flagship N5005. It was $1k until very recent.  AKG is doing a bargaining of N5005 at $199. That’s basically matching with “pleasant” sounding demand. For Natural part HEXA has higher fidelity.

Both HEXA and N5005 will hit above 85/100, where I personally scored AirPodsPro at 72/100.


----------



## lmfboy01

Heart Mirror Pro or Celest Gumiho, which I both have a new one for sale 😎


----------



## Tzennn (Dec 15, 2022)

eect13 said:


> That is also what i thought though was really planning to get a better dongle, did not want to purchase the audirect atom3 without reviews (really waiting for andyvault or any good reviews) , i got it the ja3 on sale for 5usd. It was either the musehifi m1 which is 15usd vs the ja3, i prefer the no wire dongle style (i could consider others if it is small), want to hear your thoughts also and some suggestions (i saw people recommend ibasso dc05 on a fb group or ibasso dc03 pro but they are bulky for me not sure if it is worth it), i decided to stick with ja3 since i heard that alc5686 is not that good also compare to cx31993 on reddit not sure if it is true.


Not true at all, i agree on alc 5686 is quite limited in term of resolution and extention on both end, however, cx is really keen on iem as it is a bright source and bass isn't as tight as other dac that i've try, they make iem sound little bit dry, more sibilance, and have less depth but more height in soundstage, i would say cx sound good with earbud and stuff but not really with iem. In the other hand, alc always have that slightly smooth out treble and bass lift up, you can say it's a V shape dac, easier to use with other iem. To be honest you only need a good dac if you're using a more demand iem, if not then anything will be sufficient. If you do then i suggest tempotec e44 or jcally ap90
Edit: oh small i forgot, then how about trn bt20s pro, not a dac but hey tws


----------



## Tzennn

Indigo Bob said:


> Been away from IEM's for a while.  Looking for a good budget IEM with natural sound.  I don't like too much bass, I get fatigued by too much high frequency, I don't like bright sound, not looking for mid's to dominate, prefer a W signature.
> 
> I'm using apple AirPods right now, but want something with little better sound quality.
> 
> Any recommendations?


If you're familliar with airpod then anything relate to Moondrop Aria tuning will be the one you're looking for


----------



## superuser1

Looking for recommendations for a desktop dac/amp that wont break the bank


----------



## baskingshark

Indigo Bob said:


> Been away from IEM's for a while.  Looking for a good budget IEM with natural sound.  I don't like too much bass, I get fatigued by too much high frequency, I don't like bright sound, not looking for mid's to dominate, prefer a W signature.
> 
> I'm using apple AirPods right now, but want something with little better sound quality.
> 
> Any recommendations?



+1 to the Truthear HEXA.



superuser1 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a desktop dac/amp that wont break the bank



What are you looking to drive?


----------



## Barndoor

superuser1 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a desktop dac/amp that wont break the bank


Don't own it, but Fiio K7 is getting positive reviews at the moment, might be worth taking a look at.


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> +1 to the Truthear HEXA.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you looking to drive?


I am trying to drive some planar iems and perhaps a planar HP in the future.


Barndoor said:


> Don't own it, but Fiio K7 is getting positive reviews at the moment, might be worth taking a look at.


i am looking at that already. Thank you


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> I am trying to drive some planar iems and perhaps a planar HP in the future.
> 
> i am looking at that already. Thank you



I use a Khadas Tone board (DAC) with a Schiit Asgard 3 (amp). The Khadas Tone board I bought with a case at $80ish USD. Schiit Asgard 3 amp I got it around $220 USD. Total cost = $300 USD.

So the Khadas Tone board DAC is pretty neutral and linear with good measurements. That's what you want in a DAC, to reproduce sound faithfully without adding colouration.

The Schiit Asgard 3 amp is warm neutral, with very low output impedance, so it pairs well with low impedance fussy IEMs. It has a dark background with no hiss, musical yet technical. It has high gain options and can power 600 ohm behemoths and planar headphones with plenty of headroom. So essentially, this amp can power almost any transducer.

I think getting a good source is a one time expense that will future proof your hobby for at least a few years, so it is worth investing in something good. YMMV.


----------



## zenki

K7 is probaly the new king in that price bracket if you don't mind the RGB lighting, which is kinda annoying.


----------



## Indigo Bob

AmericanSpirit said:


> I think HEXA would be a perfect match with your demand.
> 
> I’ve cover it on head-gear if you are looking any references
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/truthear-hexa-4-driver-hybrid-iem.26189/review/29624/
> ...



Yes, the Hexa does look like a good option. The N5005 is more than I want to spend right now. 



Tzennn said:


> If you're familliar with airpod then anything relate to Moondrop Aria tuning will be the one you're looking for


Yes, I do like how the AirPods are tuned.  Easy on the ears.  I'll take a look at the Aria.
I was considering the Moondrop Starfield as well.  I'd be curious if anyone had any input on that and how close that is to being natural sounding.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 16, 2022)

superuser1 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a desktop dac/amp that wont break the bank


Hi Superuser1,
Baskingshark just give you a very good choice, as a more cheeper alternative, not only for you but for all like as me that are in a budget, I will share my experience with the Aiyima A3 a DAC with a very good price/performance ratio.

I have it at home by a few days to substitute my old dac.

It has an interesting configuration with a dual  ES9038Q2m supported by  Chipset VT1728A + Ak4113VF  + TPA6120A2 + (original) TI NE5532x2 + TI NE5532 + Lm4562 + C1237 + MCU it sound very clean and powerfull without any hiss with low impedance iems and may drive hp up to 600 ohms and for who that like to dying the op.amps are socked and easely replaciable, now I'm testing it with Muses 01/8920 in the I/V stage,

If someone is courious I add an internal picture.


----------



## Lobarkaine (Dec 16, 2022)

Always looking for alternative opamps for the Ziku HD X 10 finally I've at home the BB OPA2227P, an opamp projected to works with a battery supplied equipments (as the AD823AN I'm waiting for).

It not only has a lesser battery consumption but show a very interesting sonic performance (after a little burn in), the HD X10 hiss with low impedance iems his far more quiet, the reproduction is neutralish with tick deep basses and full extended highs just an hint warmish, but more neutral than others BB opamps I've try, similar to the OPA2111 or OPA2607.


----------



## r31ya

superuser1 said:


> Looking for recommendations for a desktop dac/amp that wont break the bank


If you want older series, get xduoo xd05 series. 

Or anything topping, a brand that basically competing mostly against itself at this point.


----------



## eect13 (Dec 16, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> Not true at all, i agree on alc 5686 is quite limited in term of resolution and extention on both end, however, cx is really keen on iem as it is a bright source and bass isn't as tight as other dac that i've try, they make iem sound little bit dry, more sibilance, and have less depth but more height in soundstage, i would say cx sound good with earbud and stuff but not really with iem. In the other hand, alc always have that slightly smooth out treble and bass lift up, you can say it's a V shape dac, easier to use with other iem. To be honest you only need a good dac if you're using a more demand iem, if not then anything will be sufficient. If you do then i suggest tempotec e44 or jcally ap90
> Edit: oh small i forgot, then how about trn bt20s pro, not a dac but hey tws


Ok I should have read this before and maybe I just get the hilidac audirect atom 3 instead but I really want to wait for reviews first, do i have other options on small dongle with no wire it seems the musehifi m1 is my other option (please let me know if there are other options) but it is almost 3x price (around 16usd) of ja3 and i think will just go for the best and get atom 3 (around 36usd), the tempotec e44 and jcally ap90 is big and if that is the size maybe I could consider the ibasso dc03 pro since it is rated higher or dc06 (still no review from andyvault), the tempotec e44 build quality worries me also and really prefer small size (I dont really care for the volume buttons and want simple). TRN BT20S PRO looks good maybe i will buy if i decide to go wireless thanks! I dont know if the s12pro is demanding and I only listen at spotify right now dont know if this will matter that much.


----------



## lushmelody

JCally is not alone in high competitive price. There are Fosi and Acmee dongles. So many


----------



## Tzennn

eect13 said:


> Ok I should have read this before and maybe I just get the hilidac audirect atom 3 instead but I really want to wait for reviews first, do i have other options on small dongle with no wire it seems the musehifi m1 is my other option (please let me know if there are other options) but it is almost 3x price (around 16usd) of ja3 and i think will just go for the best and get atom 3 (around 36usd), the tempotec e44 and jcally ap90 is big and if that is the size maybe I could consider the ibasso dc03 pro since it is rated higher or dc06 (still no review from andyvault), the tempotec e44 build quality worries me also and really prefer small size (I dont really care for the volume buttons and want simple). TRN BT20S PRO looks good maybe i will buy if i decide to go wireless thanks! I dont know if the s12pro is demanding and I only listen at spotify right now dont know if this will matter that much.


I would say bigger dongle usually pack more power/ component to make "most" iem sound better, most small dongle (that i've try) sound complete different from each other so synergy will play a bigger part. If you want to buy a dac/amp, go for something bigger or buy a dedicated headphone amp (which is quite cheap if you know what to look out for), for convenient i really suggest to check out bt20s pro (or az09pro, utws5). I'm not sure if s12 pro consider as demanding iem or not, but the dioko isn't that demanding.
By the way i have hilidac, it's a really bad dac, it sound as bad as apple dongle!


----------



## eect13

Tzennn said:


> I would say bigger dongle usually pack more power/ component to make "most" iem sound better, most small dongle (that i've try) sound complete different from each other so synergy will play a bigger part. If you want to buy a dac/amp, go for something bigger or buy a dedicated headphone amp (which is quite cheap if you know what to look out for), for convenient i really suggest to check out bt20s pro (or az09pro, utws5). I'm not sure if s12 pro consider as demanding iem or not, but the dioko isn't that demanding.
> By the way i have hilidac, it's a really bad dac, it sound as bad as apple dongle!


Thanks! is it the new hilidac atom 3? for the bt20s pro and other tws is it safe or degrade over time if you keep swapping to cables? Is the qudelix 5k or btr3k the better option for wireless? but i saw a review that btr3k is not that good i think compare to a ibasso dc05 or something like that. I will consider bigger dongle maybe if it is not that big and preferably simple and or low power drain on my phone. I dont use my IEM that much at home and really dont know that much about the dac/amp.


----------



## Tzennn

eect13 said:


> Thanks! is it the new hilidac atom 3? for the bt20s pro and other tws is it safe or degrade over time if you keep swapping to cables? Is the qudelix 5k or btr3k the better option for wireless? but i saw a review that btr3k is not that good i think compare to a ibasso dc05 or something like that. I will consider bigger dongle maybe if it is not that big and preferably simple and or low power drain on my phone. I dont use my IEM that much at home and really dont know that much about the dac/amp.


If you after sound, then buying a bluetooth dac is a way to go, but you might want a better cable. The downside of tws is sound quality, connection drop sometimes and hissing when using sensitive iem, well you can have much better sounding with dongle, however as you already havr speaker at home then maybe utws5 is the best choice


----------



## BCool

eect13 said:


> for the bt20s pro and other tws is it safe or degrade over time if you keep swapping to cables?


Just wanted to chime in and say that the swappable hooks of the BT20s Pro are nice, they're not particularly secure. My right one fell off every couple of months until one night it fell off in the rain and I couldn't find it. Luckily the earhook stayed on my ear and the IEM had an MMCX connection so I didn't end up losing that as well.


----------



## baskingshark (Dec 16, 2022)

eect13 said:


> Ok I should have read this before and maybe I just get the hilidac audirect atom 3 instead but I really want to wait for reviews first, do i have other options on small dongle with no wire it seems the musehifi m1 is my other option (please let me know if there are other options) but it is almost 3x price (around 16usd) of ja3 and i think will just go for the best and get atom 3 (around 36usd), the tempotec e44 and jcally ap90 is big and if that is the size maybe I could consider the ibasso dc03 pro since it is rated higher or dc06 (still no review from andyvault), the tempotec e44 build quality worries me also and really prefer small size (I dont really care for the volume buttons and want simple). TRN BT20S PRO looks good maybe i will buy if i decide to go wireless thanks! I dont know if the s12pro is demanding and I only listen at spotify right now dont know if this will matter that much.



S12 pro is easy to drive for a planar iem. A weak phone can power it decently. But amplification will give better dynamics, soundstage and bass tightness


----------



## tendou

Is the hexa good sounding at a lower volume?
I usually listen at very low volume listening level.

I heard that a mild v or u s shaped sounds more balanced at lower volume because of equal loudness contour or fletcher monsoon curve?


----------



## baskingshark

tendou said:


> Is the hexa good sounding at a lower volume?
> I usually listen at very low volume listening level.
> 
> I heard that a mild v or u s shaped sounds more balanced at lower volume because of equal loudness contour or fletcher monsoon curve?



Hexa scales better with amplification and a louder volume IMO.

It sounds pretty boring and undynamic if the volume is too low or if underpowered. 



For the fletcher munson curve, music is perceived to be more V shaped (ie boosted bass and treble) at louder volumes. At lower volumes it is perceived to be more U shaped (less bass/treble than V shaped).


----------



## eect13

Tzennn said:


> If you after sound, then buying a bluetooth dac is a way to go, but you might want a better cable. The downside of tws is sound quality, connection drop sometimes and hissing when using sensitive iem, well you can have much better sounding with dongle, however as you already havr speaker at home then maybe utws5 is the best choice





BCool said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say that the swappable hooks of the BT20s Pro are nice, they're not particularly secure. My right one fell off every couple of months until one night it fell off in the rain and I couldn't find it. Luckily the earhook stayed on my ear and the IEM had an MMCX connection so I didn't end up losing that as well.



Oh i see i really don't have experience in iem cables, i never removed the cable of my titan s it also feels hard when i tried to pull it i'm afraid it may get damaged, i think i will stay with dongles for now and maybe get a bluetooth dac since i'm after sound quality thanks!


baskingshark said:


> S12 pro is easy to drive for a planar iem. A weak phone can power it decently. But amplification will give better dynamics, soundstage and bass tightness


what do you think about the hilidac atom 3, or maybe ibasso dc06? ibasso dc05 is smaller, i really prefer simple, andyvault give the ibasso dc03 pro a 5 star but too big for me and looks prone to scratches and it also have volume buttons which i will not really use. I saw the 7hz dongle is also rated high. The other dongle is almost same size with the qudelix 5k so most likely i will just get the qudelix (i think it is out of stuck in my country) or btr3k . I really like the atom 3 not sure if it sounds good though, want to know any dongle suggestions around 60usd with good build quality thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

eect13 said:


> Oh i see i really don't have experience in iem cables, i never removed the cable of my titan s it also feels hard when i tried to pull it i'm afraid it may get damaged, i think i will stay with dongles for now and maybe get a bluetooth dac since i'm after sound quality thanks!
> 
> what do you think about the hilidac atom 3, or maybe ibasso dc06? ibasso dc05 is smaller, i really prefer simple, andyvault give the ibasso dc03 pro a 5 star but too big for me and looks prone to scratches and it also have volume buttons which i will not really use. I saw the 7hz dongle is also rated high. The other dongle is almost same size with the qudelix 5k so most likely i will just get the qudelix (i think it is out of stuck in my country) or btr3k . I really like the atom 3 not sure if it sounds good though, want to know any dongle suggestions around 60usd with good build quality thanks!



I haven't tried those, but below $100 USD, a dongle I can recommend would be the Colorfly CDA M1. Quite good technicalities and neutralish, has 3.5 and 4.4mm, and has gain switches. Can power sensitive IEMs all the way to more demanding high impedanec headphones.

Colorfly recently released a firmware update which allows 100 steps volume control on the dongle itself, so it is quite cool they are still updating their dongles months post release - this cannot be said for a lot of other companies which just dump releases and move on to another release (with zero future support).


----------



## tendou

baskingshark said:


> Hexa scales better with amplification and a louder volume IMO.
> 
> It sounds pretty boring and undynamic if the volume is too low or if underpowered.
> 
> ...


So what iem and maybe headphone do you suggest for low volume listening?

Is CCA HM20 good? Or kz PR1 pro? Dt770 pro? Or maybe other suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## baskingshark

tendou said:


> So what iem and maybe headphone do you suggest for low volume listening?
> 
> Is CCA HM20 good? Or kz PR1 pro? Dt770 pro? Or maybe other suggestion?
> 
> Thanks



The Dunu Titan S is quite suited for low volume listening - it is neutral bright, does most departments well. Analytical signature.


----------



## eect13 (Dec 16, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> I haven't tried those, but below $100 USD, a dongle I can recommend would be the Colorfly CDA M1. Quite good technicalities and neutralish, has 3.5 and 4.4mm, and has gain switches. Can power sensitive IEMs all the way to more demanding high impedanec headphones.
> 
> Colorfly recently released a firmware update which allows 100 steps volume control on the dongle itself, so it is quite cool they are still updating their dongles months post release - this cannot be said for a lot of other companies which just dump releases and move on to another release (with zero future support).


Thanks, looks good to me, I will try my ja3 first and consider the colorfly if i want to upgrade next time wish it was not that power hungry compare to dongles.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Indigo Bob said:


> Yes, the Hexa does look like a good option. The N5005 is more than I want to spend right now.
> 
> 
> Yes, I do like how the AirPods are tuned.  Easy on the ears.  I'll take a look at the Aria.
> I was considering the Moondrop Starfield as well.  I'd be curious if anyone had any input on that and how close that is to being natural sounding.


Here is cross comparison of those you mentioned. Hope it helps.


----------



## Tzennn

Indigo Bob said:


> Yes, I do like how the AirPods are tuned.  Easy on the ears.  I'll take a look at the Aria.
> I was considering the Moondrop Starfield as well.  I'd be curious if anyone had any input on that and how close that is to being natural sounding.


Obviously perception of sound different from person to person so... For me the airpod sound somewhere between warm neutral to W shape, quite easy to listen to, mid bass is noticeably lift, with uncolored and non fatiguing mid pair with pretty darkish kind of treble; with that in mind something with an actual rumbling with that same level of mid and noticeably more air and sparkle could be the thing that you want. I haven't heard the Hexa yet so i can't say if Hexa is better than Aria or not but i still suggest Aria for the one and done upgrade over airpod!


----------



## Tzennn

Lobarkaine said:


> Always looking for alternative opamps for the Ziku HD X 10 finally I've at home the BB OPA2227P, an opamp projected to works with a battery supplied equipments (as the AD823AN I'm waiting for).
> 
> It not only has a lesser battery consumption but show a very interesting sonic performance (after a little burn in), the HD X10 hiss with low impedance iems his far more quiet, the reproduction is neutralish with tick deep basses and full extended highs just an hint warmish, but more neutral than others BB opamps I've try, similar to the OPA2111 or OPA2607.


I only have 47amp (the one people use with grado/koss back then) with dual opa2604, using Ve odyssey hd (ALC 4042) as DAC and it sound just like tube amp without hissing/grany treble. Definitely worth a try if you like to change sound signature often


----------



## Lobarkaine

Tzennn said:


> I only have 47amp (the one people use with grado/koss back then) with dual opa2604, using Ve odyssey hd (ALC 4042) as DAC and it sound just like tube amp without hissing/grany treble. Definitely worth a try if you like to change sound signature often


Interesting. 47 amp is a kit?


----------



## Tzennn

Lobarkaine said:


> Interesting. 47 amp is a kit?


Yeah you can call it a kit. I bought this from a guy trying to implement 47 amp structure into a small amp (as china diy one tend to hiss) and it work really well! The only downside was it quite low in power. It cost 22$







It have dual unknown opamp (i still keep it but forgot the name) out of the box so i have to buy the chip separately


----------



## Lobarkaine

Tzennn said:


> Yeah you can call it a kit. I bought this from a guy trying to implement 47 amp structure into a small amp (as china diy one tend to hiss) and it work really well! The only downside was it quite low in power. It cost 22$
> 
> 
> It have dual unknown opamp (i still keep it but forgot the name) out of the box so i have to buy the chip separately


Very nice Tzenn, I will investigate 'cos there are many 47amp kits maybe there is one with a buster opamp. 👍


----------



## Carpet

eect13 said:


> Thanks! is it the new hilidac atom 3? for the bt20s pro and other tws is it safe or degrade over time if you keep swapping to cables? Is the qudelix 5k or btr3k the better option for wireless? but i saw a review that btr3k is not that good i think compare to a ibasso dc05 or something like that. I will consider bigger dongle maybe if it is not that big and preferably simple and or low power drain on my phone. I dont use my IEM that much at home and really dont know that much about the dac/amp.



Fiio BTR3K has worked really well for me. It supports LDAC, has enough power to drive any of my IEMs on either 3.5mm SE or 2.5mm balanced (including planars). Sound quality is very good and it's small enough to fit inside an IEM case. It sees more use than my R2 or SR25. Microphone means I don't have to take my phone out to answer calls and I can do that with regular cables on IEMs. Battery life is better than BTR5 and it's cheaper to replace if I lose it. You can use it as a dongle too. I picked up a few of the Fiio micro BTR for Xmas gifts, it loses some of the functionality and SQ but is only $25 if you're on a tight budget. I'm thinking of keeping one of those as a spare!

Yes there are better options, but how much of the improvement can you actually hear over road noise etc. Since these units are tiny losing them isn't difficult, I've lost count of the number of times I've "misplaced" it.


----------



## Indigo Bob

AmericanSpirit said:


> Here is cross comparison of those you mentioned. Hope it helps.


Thank you so much!  This helps a lot.  These look like great options!


Tzennn said:


> Obviously perception of sound different from person to person so... For me the airpod sound somewhere between warm neutral to W shape, quite easy to listen to, mid bass is noticeably lift, with uncolored and non fatiguing mid pair with pretty darkish kind of treble; with that in mind something with an actual rumbling with that same level of mid and noticeably more air and sparkle could be the thing that you want. I haven't heard the Hexa yet so i can't say if Hexa is better than Aria or not but i still suggest Aria for the one and done upgrade over airpod!


Thank you!!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm a bit overwhelmed with IEM testing so there you go for first impressions mini reviews of 4 of them.
Akoustyx S6, Shozy T1, ISN H30 and Meaoes Eagle.


----------



## eect13

Does usb dongles with dac chip improve or bypass default phone dac chip? Also where can i change the audio bitrate of my phone (or check what bitrate it is using), i heard they use UAAP player but i listen on spotify.

I just got the shuoer s12pro and i have 2 dongles one is jcally ja3 which has dac and other ugreen dongle with no dac chip but surprisingly ugreen dongle is better maybe the dac chip on my phone (huawei p30pro) is good. Regret buying another ja3, the no wire dongle look is only for the right angle termination plugs (looks not safe with s12pro) and synergy i think is real. I think the ja3 is for the cheap iems / earbuds that lacks clarity.

Also is s12pro good enough endgame? (i think it is for me for 3-5years, maybe will try hybrids or try better dongle dac), Really satisfied with my purchase (bass is enough for me which is the only dunu titan s lacks for me), i was initially disappointed with connected ja3 dongle but when i swapped it to ugreen it sounded really better. The only thing that can complain is the case which is really small and hopefully the build is not scratch magnet, i prefer the build of the dunu titan s, thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

eect13 said:


> Does usb dongles with dac chip improve or bypass default phone dac chip? Also where can i change the audio bitrate of my phone (or check what bitrate it is using), i heard they use UAAP player but i listen on spotify.
> 
> I just got the shuoer s12pro and i have 2 dongles one is jcally ja3 which has dac and other ugreen dongle with no dac chip but surprisingly ugreen dongle is better maybe the dac chip on my phone (huawei p30pro) is good. Regret buying another ja3, the no wire dongle look is only for the right angle termination plugs (looks not safe with s12pro) and synergy i think is real. I think the ja3 is for the cheap iems / earbuds that lacks clarity.
> 
> Also is s12pro good enough endgame? (i think it is for me for 3-5years, maybe will try hybrids or try better dongle dac), Really satisfied with my purchase (bass is enough for me which is the only dunu titan s lacks for me), i was initially disappointed with connected ja3 dongle but when i swapped it to ugreen it sounded really better. The only thing that can complain is the case which is really small and hopefully the build is not scratch magnet, i prefer the build of the dunu titan s, thanks!



S12 Pro is very good for the price, but there are TOTL sets that are better than the S12 Pro in timbre, technicalities and tonality. Although, you get huge diminishing returns the higher up you go the ladder. Eg you pay about 10x more for 10% improvement. In terms of price-to-performance ratio, if you are very happy with the S12 Pro, I think just stay there, unless you wanna chase that last 10 - 20% at all costs.

If u wanna bypass the phone DAC, you need to go to bitperfect mode on the phone (usually it is under OTG settings of the phone), and you need a player like Hiby or Neutron which can activate USB exclusive access/bitperfect mode to enjoy this.


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> S12 Pro is very good for the price, but there are TOTL sets that are better than the S12 Pro in timbre, technicalities and tonality. Although, you get huge diminishing returns the higher up you go the ladder. Eg you pay about 10x more for 10% improvement. In terms of price-to-performance ratio, if you are very happy with the S12 Pro, I think just stay there, unless you wanna chase that last 10 - 20% at all costs.
> 
> If u wanna bypass the phone DAC, you need to go to bitperfect mode on the phone (usually it is under OTG settings of the phone), and you need a player like Hiby or Neutron which can activate USB exclusive access/bitperfect mode to enjoy this.



I love the S12, but the Hook-X beats it in tuning and tonality.


----------



## baskingshark

Surf Monkey said:


> I love the S12, but the Hook-X beats it in tuning and tonality



K thanks for the headsup, haven't tried the Hook-X but hope to get a pair to audition one day.

There's some Hook-X collab shenanigan isn't it? How is that in comparison to the original Hook-X?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> S12 Pro is very good for the price, but there are TOTL sets that are better than the S12 Pro in timbre, technicalities and tonality. Although, you get huge diminishing returns the higher up you go the ladder. Eg you pay about 10x more for 10% improvement. In terms of price-to-performance ratio, if you are very happy with the S12 Pro, I think just stay there, unless you wanna chase that last 10 - 20% at all costs.
> 
> If u wanna bypass the phone DAC, you need to go to bitperfect mode on the phone (usually it is under OTG settings of the phone), and you need a player like Hiby or Neutron which can activate USB exclusive access/bitperfect mode to enjoy this.


Well said.

@eect13
One addition I’d like to add is that, that 10-20% chase TOTL end point is not going to set in stone, as time goes by you can get better performing IEMs within the reasonably justifiable price bracket.  Taking one sample as Truthear HEXA. That $79 IEM’s performance was not something you could find within $sub100 until couple of monthes ago. Closest performance one you could find was Moondrop’s Dusk ($360) and Variations ($560), well Variations with its EST driver switched to Knowles WBFK to be precise.

We may just give it a time and soon you won’t need to spend $$$$ for a great sounding performance.

For someone who has enough capital to invest for this industry, you can make a shortcut by “contributing/donating” thousands of dollars to those small boutique shops. But at the end those TOTL will depreciate, meaning losing absolute performance-to-cost value over the time. If someone can afford that lose in value, yea go ahead and enjoy, it’s a hobby after all.

However from strictly from financial planning perspective, as far as you can afford some wait time, best business practice in seeking cost-to-performance is to wait for a great product appearing at cost-focused segment.

I’ve practiced that in a car world, now I can race with couple of years old million-bucks hypercars with tiny fractions of the price.

Another good example is AKG’s flagship IEM N5005. It was $1,000 initial offer, it sticked for couple of years, and now AKG USA is price cutting N5005 to $199. At that price, N5005 is very very competitive set. Same to AKG N400. It has MRSP around $150-200, but AKG had some price cut offering N400 for $49 last year.  At $49 N400 is a steal. It sounds better than Moondrop’s Starfield especially in bass region.


----------



## Silver

Tzennn said:


> Obviously perception of sound different from person to person so... For me the airpod sound somewhere between warm neutral to W shape, quite easy to listen to, mid bass is noticeably lift, with uncolored and non fatiguing mid pair with pretty darkish kind of treble; with that in mind something with an actual rumbling with that same level of mid and noticeably more air and sparkle could be the thing that you want. I haven't heard the Hexa yet so i can't say if Hexa is better than Aria or not but i still suggest Aria for the one and done upgrade over airpod!


i must have stock Apple earphones that came from iPhone 4/5/6/7 sold to 3HK subscription in Hong Kong

I cannot tell if my WESTONE 2 shure 533/UM3X, Holy Trinity, HT not the HTC of taiwanese phone.

How do they stand up to some Head Fi new favourite

We are not Fiona Apple shadowboxing


----------



## Tzennn

Silver said:


> i must have stock Apple earphones that came from iPhone 4/5/6/7 sold to 3HK subscription in Hong Kong
> 
> I cannot tell if my WESTONE 2 shure 533/UM3X, Holy Trinity, HT not the HTC of taiwanese phone.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard any of these, but well if you like it then you don't really need to change it! If you want a new experience then something like Chu, 7hz Zero or CCA CRA is a great choice to catch up with newest release and won't break your bank.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> well Variations with its EST driver switched to Knowles WBFK to be precise.


Did the newer revisions of Variations switch from Sonion to Knowles? Sonion ESTs should be better, shouldn't they?


----------



## OklahKekW

At this price seems a no-brainer and great value


----------



## Lobarkaine

Hi all, for who is interested I have done a test on a different manufacturers NE5532 op amps in the same conditions in The OP AMP ROLLING Thread. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-op-amp-rolling-thread.146018/


----------



## eect13

baskingshark said:


> S12 Pro is very good for the price, but there are TOTL sets that are better than the S12 Pro in timbre, technicalities and tonality. Although, you get huge diminishing returns the higher up you go the ladder. Eg you pay about 10x more for 10% improvement. In terms of price-to-performance ratio, if you are very happy with the S12 Pro, I think just stay there, unless you wanna chase that last 10 - 20% at all costs.
> 
> If u wanna bypass the phone DAC, you need to go to bitperfect mode on the phone (usually it is under OTG settings of the phone), and you need a player like Hiby or Neutron which can activate USB exclusive access/bitperfect mode to enjoy this.


Thank you, I noticed that my dunu titan s sounds more natural to me but overall i think i prefer my s12pro but the difference of it is not really huge, was thinking about the aful perf 5 but cannot just buy it without trying planar first and the samsung galaxy buds 2 pro is cheaper in my country. I will try the bitperfect mode but i think it is only for local downloaded music and tidal but not spotify, would want to know if it is possible with spotify offline, thanks!


AmericanSpirit said:


> Well said.
> 
> @eect13
> One addition I’d like to add is that, that 10-20% chase TOTL end point is not going to set in stone, as time goes by you can get better performing IEMs within the reasonably justifiable price bracket.  Taking one sample as Truthear HEXA. That $79 IEM’s performance was not something you could find within $sub100 until couple of monthes ago. Closest performance one you could find was Moondrop’s Dusk ($360) and Variations ($560), well Variations with its EST driver switched to Knowles WBFK to be precise.
> ...


Thanks! currently i just use ranking list of the youtube reviewers as my guide, some iems are not also available in my country yet like blessing dusk or not the standard price (hexa) and prefer to buy locally so i can get the best deal and just buy when sale like 12.12 and use voucher, i do not have enough iem yet so i think what i have is already good to me. My dad prefers watches over cars also because of the depreciation and safety reasons.


Surf Monkey said:


> I love the S12, but the Hook-X beats it in tuning and tonality.


Is it the s12pro? Hook x in my country is expensive like 2x the price of s12pro maybe not worth it to me, thanks!

Thanks for comments really appreciate it, would want to know your personal rankings, currently i use tim from gizaudio ranking list as my guide. Thoughts also on / who has the best ranking list (gizaudio, precogvision, nymz, hbb, crinacle, ineargem or any suggestions)


----------



## eect13

OklahKekW said:


> At this price seems a no-brainer and great value


it is even cheaper in our country, i must resist the temptations haha


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Did the newer revisions of Variations switch from Sonion to Knowles? Sonion ESTs should be better, shouldn't they?


Haha, they switched from Sonion EST to Knowles WBFK (basically super tweeter BA), it's a downgrade, but price-wise, you get a drop from $560 to $79!


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha, they switched from Sonion EST to Knowles WBFK (basically super tweeter BA), it's a downgrade, but price-wise, you get a drop from $560 to $79!


Hmm then I'm too late to the party or should hope to get a used Sonion one or just pass it. Hexa is great, so I can wait for new releases.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Did I miss your joke? Variations is $520.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 20, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Hmm then I'm too late to the party or should hope to get a used Sonion one or just pass it. Hexa is great, so I can wait for new releases.


Hopefully we see some new exciting release from Truthear, that’s for sure.

IMHO, Truthear has already earned their credit, and no longer needed “ collaboration” with any reviewers.

They should have a pride in their tuning, and as one of audio enthusiasts, I’d
rather buy Truthear’s tuning than reviewer’s target.  

We buy “brand’s tuning and philosophy”.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> IMHO, Truthear has already earned their credit, and no longer needed “ collaboration” with any reviewers.
> 
> They should have a pride in their tuning, and as audio enthusiasts, I’d
> Rather buy Truthear’s tuning than reviewer’s target.


Well, the 7Hz Salnotes Zero was a stealth collab until Crinacle brought light into it.  But yeah there's no need for collab to get great IEMs.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Well, the 7Hz Salnotes Zero was a stealth collab until Crinacle brought light into it.  But yeah there's no need for collab to get great IEMs.


Was crin behind Sal Zero?
Wow, he is a good tuner except KZ CRN.


----------



## helloh3adfi

AmericanSpirit said:


> Was crin behind Sal Zero?


Yup, he made a video


----------



## AmericanSpirit

helloh3adfi said:


> Yup, he made a video



Sneaky..😂
Yes I do have a certain degree of trust in his tuning and evaluation for exceptional grade items.  He doesn’t pay much attention to medicore-grade, so that’s one side note when looking at his ranking list.


----------



## Tzennn

helloh3adfi said:


> Hmm then I'm too late to the party or should hope to get a used Sonion one or just pass it. Hexa is great, so I can wait for new releases.


He mean you can buy Variation like tuning that is 500$ for 7 times less, without the est. But yeah you did miss his joke haha


----------



## Surf Monkey

eect13 said:


> Is it the s12pro? Hook x in my country is expensive like 2x the price of s12pro maybe not worth it to me, thanks!



Sorry, I should have specified. I have the original Hook-X and the original S12. I haven’t heard the HBB Hook-X or the S12 Pro.


----------



## aquietlull (Dec 20, 2022)

Hi guys new to head fi, sure you guys get this all the time but want some IEM recommendations that are good value for technicals looking for something that is a slight upgrade of the stellaris which I found to be really good in detail imaging and seperation but lacking soundstage.
I want something around 0-10% better in the first 3 categories but more like 20-30% better in soundstage.

Does anyone know any good reviewers with a heavy focus on technicalities that is semi up to date with newer iems.

I tend to find most people review based on fr but tend to not really care that much since I eq the sound. And at least my belief is that an iems potential is mostly in the technicals rather than the tuning which is the reason I got the stellaris to begin with.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

aquietlull said:


> Hi guys new to head fi, sure you guys get this all the time but want some IEM recommendations that are good value for technicals looking for something that is a slight upgrade of the stellaris which I found to be really good in detail imaging and seperation but lacking soundstage.
> I want something around 0-10% better in the first 3 categories but more like 20-30% better in soundstage.
> 
> Does anyone know any good reviewers with a heavy focus on technicalities that is semi up to date with newer iems.
> ...


I have Stellaris. If you EQ the IEM anyway, it’s gonna be a pure driver’s spec. Of which sure, Stellaris isn’t shame when it comes to technicalities.

That 20-30% increase in sound stage, you may actually considering changing the ear tips to ones that alter the sound signature and image depth. My recommendation is to try one of SpinFit CP360 from Stellaris’s stock Softears UC tips.

Ofher than changing ear tips. It is hard to beat Stellaris’s technicalities because it already has 80/100 class spec.

To further push that to 90/100, you may need a serious investments, the diminishing return for that may require 10x more.

If you can EQ, I may have one candidate.

GS Audio ST10 has top-notch ($1k+ TOTL class) driver spec. That comes with one of the most miserable (oddly) tuning.
You may refer the chart below for GS Audio ST10’s section.









As you may see, ST10’s technicalities across all frequency bands are S and A class. If you EQ it to your preference, ST10 is a spec beast.

It’s a copy of Vision Ear’s flagship IEM (that costs $$$$).

The stock tuning does come with very wide staging, so all you may need is to boost rolled off treble, and reduce ridiculously boosted bass floor.

Here is raw FR I obtained from the manufacturer.


----------



## aquietlull

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have Stellaris. If you EQ the IEM anyway, it’s gonna be a pure driver’s spec. Of which sure, Stellaris isn’t shame when it comes to technicalities.
> 
> That 20-30% increase in sound stage, you may actually considering changing the ear tips to ones that alter the sound signature and image depth. My recommendation is to try one of SpinFit CP360 from Stellaris’s stock Softears UC tips.
> 
> ...


YOU ARE AWESOME! thank you so much for the recs, ill try out the ear tip change, and if it doesn't really feel good enough yet ill go grab these.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

aquietlull said:


> YOU ARE AWESOME! thank you so much for the recs, ill try out the ear tip change, and if it doesn't really feel good enough yet ill go grab these.


You are welcome😄 We are the very last breed of the wired audio gadgets enthusiasts👍 Take care mate!


----------



## aquietlull

AmericanSpirit said:


> You are welcome😄 We are the very last breed of the wired audio gadgets enthusiasts👍 Take care mate!


if its not too much can I ask if there is somewhere where I can see the charts with the ratings you have? or are they like personal spreadsheets?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

aquietlull said:


> if its not too much can I ask if there is somewhere where I can see the charts with the ratings you have? or are they like personal spreadsheets?


Yea It’s my personal charts. I update those out of whim. Here are some other ones I’ve updated recently. Some comments are old, but scores should be accurate.






For those chart, you can trust me because I spent tons of time notingthe scores. It’s all my private collections obtained with my hard earned disposable income, so I don’t give a random score like some youtuber you see on the internet. They receive a free sample and depending on their mood the evaluation could fluctuate. As a long time audio enthusiast, my personal view toward “appraising” is  a very time and energy consuming one. I had lots of objections from notable reviewers when I mentioned that, being bashed “No, it’s easy to tell the sound”. Of which I have another view. 

The true value of the IEM could only be obtained from day-to-day usage. As a part of your life. That’s my virtue as a geek.

Back to topic, I guess I have most of your signatures IEM/headphones, so I guess you probably would get my languages.

Here is Wan’er ‘s detailed walk-thru
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17284198

CRA/ Sal Zero quick comparison
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-discovery-thread.586909/post-17292774

And my head-gear reviews: only for exceptionally good or exceptionally terrible ones
https://www.head-fi.org/members/americanspirit.77463/showcase-reviews


----------



## aquietlull (Dec 21, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea It’s my personal charts. I update those out of whim. Here are some other ones I’ve updated recently. Some comments are old, but scores should be accurate.
> 
> 
> For those chart, you can trust me because I spent tons of time notingthe scores. It’s all my private collections obtained with my hard earned disposable income, so I don’t give a random score like some youtuber you see on the internet. They receive a free sample and depending on their mood the evaluation could fluctuate. As a long time audio enthusiast, my personal view toward “appraising” is  a very time and energy consuming one. I had lots of objections from notable reviewers when I mentioned that, being bashed “No, it’s easy to tell the sound”. Of which I have another view.
> ...


hi, so after looking at all the information(which is amazing) I was wondering how the Stellaris compare, reading your review

you gave the Stellaris:
*Overall: B
Tonality: B-
Technicality: C+
Wow Factor: C*

I was wondering how the technicalities break down here so if the technicals are c+ would any IEM with A or B resolution and soundstage be better than Stellaris?
sorry for the many questions. the Stellaris has fully driven me into a deep iem rabbit hole that I'm not sure I'm going to recover from.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

aquietlull said:


> hi, so after looking at all the information(which is amazing) I was wondering how the Stellaris compare, reading your review
> 
> you gave the Stellaris:
> *Overall: B
> ...


The drag down of overall coherence is due to the lack of imaging consistency due to their stock tuning. If you EQ’d to natural didfusion field neutral, imaging coordinations, and image’s geo-dynamic articulations will be fixed accordingly. Tuning and those geo-dynamic technicalities has correlations.

For a simple driver’s spec I do believe Timeless and Stellaris is on par.  78-80 /100 level. 
Also, Planar IEM has its limited capabilities in image separation/ layering. Of which from my long time experience, that could be only solved by having a highly cohesive multi-BAs. 

It’s hard to alight multi-BAs, so you may want to have properly designed ones with a solid cross-over network, and legit BA’s preferably from Denmark’s Sonion.


----------



## superuser1

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea It’s my personal charts. I update those out of whim. Here are some other ones I’ve updated recently. Some comments are old, but scores should be accurate.
> 
> 
> For those chart, you can trust me because I spent tons of time notingthe scores. It’s all my private collections obtained with my hard earned disposable income, so I don’t give a random score like some youtuber you see on the internet. They receive a free sample and depending on their mood the evaluation could fluctuate. As a long time audio enthusiast, my personal view toward “appraising” is  a very time and energy consuming one. I had lots of objections from notable reviewers when I mentioned that, being bashed “No, it’s easy to tell the sound”. Of which I have another view.
> ...


Did you try truthear zero?


----------



## aquietlull

AmericanSpirit said:


> The drag down of overall coherence is due to the lack of imaging consistency due to their stock tuning. If you EQ’d to natural didfusion field neutral, imaging coordinations, and image’s geo-dynamic articulations will be fixed accordingly. Tuning and those geo-dynamic technicalities has correlations.
> 
> For a simple driver’s spec I do believe Timeless and Stellaris is on par.  78-80 /100 level.
> Also, Planar IEM has its limited capabilities in image separation/ layering. Of which from my long time experience, that could be only solved by having a highly cohesive multi-BAs.
> ...


I see so if the Stellaris was tuned well it would be a 78/100 this means if the the st10 would also have a higher score than 73/100. it took me a little while to understand what you said sorry because I'm still pretty new to especially the IEM hobby.

if I am to understand you properly you are saying the right list of tech represents what you think they _could _sound like and the below list like resolution and coherence is the resulting score of the left and right fields combined, 

if this is the case where would you rank the Stellaris would you say it has technicals closer to B or more like something near A across the board? sorry if I'm misunderstanding. I'm kind of wondering since obviously, you wouldn't recommend me something less technical but just want to know exactly _how much_ more technical we are talking about, apologies for being sort of unclear in the first message 
for example ,you list the hexa to have b's across the board would that even be on par with Stellaris? I would assume the answer is no which would put the Stellaris closer to having a's across the board?

also thank you for explaining this to me I appreciate your help immensely.


----------



## Lobarkaine

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea It’s my personal charts. I update those out of whim. Here are some other ones I’ve updated recently. Some comments are old, but scores should be accurate.
> 
> 
> For those chart, you can trust me because I spent tons of time notingthe scores. It’s all my private collections obtained with my hard earned disposable income, so I don’t give a random score like some youtuber you see on the internet. They receive a free sample and depending on their mood the evaluation could fluctuate. As a long time audio enthusiast, my personal view toward “appraising” is  a very time and energy consuming one. I had lots of objections from notable reviewers when I mentioned that, being bashed “No, it’s easy to tell the sound”. Of which I have another view.
> ...


Great helpfull informations full of passion for our hobby AmericanSpirit!

Thank's for sharing!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

superuser1 said:


> Did you try truthear zero?


I just received a $50 amazon giftcard as a xmas gift, great! Crin’s Truthear Zero is $49😄 Order Placed. 

My xmas gift will be Truthear Zero. Eta 24-29.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

aquietlull said:


> I see so if the Stellaris was tuned well it would be a 78/100 this means if the the st10 would also have a higher score than 73/100. it took me a little while to understand what you said sorry because I'm still pretty new to especially the IEM hobby.
> 
> if I am to understand you properly you are saying the right list of tech represents what you think they _could _sound like and the below list like resolution and coherence is the resulting score of the left and right fields combined,
> 
> ...


Yes you nailed my interpretations perfectly!
I personally feel resolving capabilities shall be separated from so-called technicalities because of its independence. Resolutions are hardly impacted by FR tuning unless you have 20db of bass floor with negative mid and upper. Resolving capabilities shall be there, it’s just a matter of relativity.

It’s less-elastic and shall be considered as independent technical aspect of an IEM, aside from geo-dynamism related expression skills.

Taking one of my another hobby, car as an example.

Resolving capabilities are like the horse power of your drivetrain, it’s a constant value, however, in order to let that horsepowers to kick the earth, you have very long way to let the power travel through complex mechanical & electrical systems to the contacting surface of the tires.

I tried to picture raw horsepower of an IEM, but as nobody is perfect, the horsepower is a guesstimate from the perception from what I felt from the vibrations from the steering wheel, and my body’s G sensors. That’s an ouput from the interactions of tire’s contacts (perceived resolution)with the roads (music).  

Meanwhile, those geo-dynamic skills are more like drivability/cornering handling / steering agility/ acceleration & deceleration/ etc etc. It would impacted to some extent by how driver would handle the car (tonality & timbre)

If you EQ Stellaris to your personal HRTF preference, I can foresee near A geo-dynamism technicalities, aside from A- resolving capabilities.


----------



## christianfps

AmericanSpirit said:


>


Such a nice chart of comparisons! Where can we find those? I'd like to see one for the Hook-X. Been having a hard time tip rolling with them recently haha.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 21, 2022)

christianfps said:


> Such a nice chart of comparisons! Where can we find those? I'd like to see one for the Hook-X. Been having a hard time tip rolling with them recently haha.


Sorry! I have no hook-X. I found myself satisfied with Planars, Timeless, Wu Zetian, and planar hybrid i3 Pro. If only Raptgo released Planar IEM a bit earlier..
But I know some experts have completed most of Planar series.
You may hit up @Dsnuts @Redcarmoose @NymPHONOmaniac


----------



## lmfboy01

christianfps said:


> Such a nice chart of comparisons! Where can we find those? I'd like to see one for the Hook-X. Been having a hard time tip rolling with them recently haha.


Try some foams or double-flange as they are pretty versatile


----------



## eect13

AmericanSpirit said:


> Sorry! I have no hook-X. I found myself satisfied with Planars, Timeless, Wu Zetian, and planar hybrid i3 Pro. If only Raptgo released Planar IEM a bit earlier..
> But I know some experts have completed most of Planar series.
> You may hit up @Dsnuts @Redcarmoose @NymPHONOmaniac


Do you have the s12pro also the og s12? Want to know what score would you give, thanks alot!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

eect13 said:


> Do you have the s12pro also the og s12? Want to know what score would you give, thanks alot!


Haha sorry, I already have similar one 7Hz Timeless, dry-neutral with sub-bass boost, Timeless was my endgame for about 1 year, that pulled me away from IEM rabbit hole. A+ in tuning, A in resolutions, A in geo-dynamics. From what I see on head-fi I would expect about same level of performance from S12Pro.


----------



## aquietlull (Dec 22, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yes you nailed my interpretations perfectly!
> I personally feel resolving capabilities shall be separated from so-called technicalities because of its independence. Resolutions are hardly impacted by FR tuning unless you have 20db of bass floor with negative mid and upper. Resolving capabilities shall be there, it’s just a matter of relativity.
> 
> It’s less-elastic and shall be considered as independent technical aspect of an IEM, aside from geo-dynamism related expression skills.
> ...


Hi, I spent some time researching my HRTF and read over the resources in your signature, I think my hrtf may be a harmonic of 92hz. I tried implementing this in my eq but semingly "co-incidentally" this appeared to already exist in my preferences.

I wanted to ask if I was doing it right essentially I have a big gain spike corresponding to 92x2x2x2x2x2 which is 2944(pinna gain) and spike at 5888(the next harmonic) then at 11776 I have a preference where a dip occurs. Because its harsh and sibilant to me

My personal preference target is something similar to diffuse field but with a bass boost that cuts off exactly at 160hz.


----------



## eect13

AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha sorry, I already have similar one 7Hz Timeless, dry-neutral with sub-bass boost, Timeless was my endgame for about 1 year, that pulled me away from IEM rabbit hole. A+ in tuning, A in resolutions, A in geo-dynamics. From what I see on head-fi I would expect about same level of performance from S12Pro.


Oh ok thanks, but i think the s12pro has 14.8 planar driver vs 14.2 from 7hz timeless vs 14.5 from zetian wu, maybe it has wider soundstage / better technicalities? Sorry I am really new into iems and what do you think about the rankings here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...yezJ53hvwM0wMrptVxKo49AFI/edit#gid=2029568238

I think it is the best recent updated rankings (compare to crinacle and others), thanks!
Really interested in the wu zetian hbb heyday and gizaudio s12 collab


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

aquietlull said:


> Hi, I spent some time researching my HRTF and read over the resources in your signature, I think my hrtf may be a harmonic of 92hz. I tried implementing this in my eq but semingly "co-incidentally" this appeared to already exist in my preferences.
> 
> I wanted to ask if I was doing it right essentially I have a big gain spike corresponding to 92x2x2x2x2x2 which is 2944(pinna gain) and spike at 5888(the next harmonic) then at 11776 I have a preference where a dip occurs. Because its harsh and sibilant to me
> 
> My personal preference target is something similar to diffuse field but with a bass boost that cuts off exactly at 160hz.


yes our ears know what’s beyond current science could reveal👍

I’ve studied AI and business at MIT, and from my experience interacting with class-leasing scientists and geniuses, we still know little about ourselves. Human. Nature.

Although I’m not acoustic expert, at least I can tell Sound wave is an extremely complex science subject that with current technology and science measurements/simulation, we still have limit in understanding the nature of wave functions.

My ex-colleagues team were trying to find mechanism of blackholes by using simple water waves. Yes, we recently found Gravity will also taking a form of wave, not to mention what we see, light, what we use as telecommunications, electromagnetic waves.  Our world is full of waves. Sound wave is a part of that great nature.

IEM is a great device of transducer /catalyst of wave reproduction.

Back to your resonance gain spot, due to the complexity of resonance waves, that method is overly simplified, but without knowing ones exact ear anatomical measurements and various parameters (DAP’s output impedance/LowPass filter setting/cables/trancuder type/ear tips/insertion depth/room temperature/your body temperature etc etc) it’s almost impossible to have exact guesstimates.  So please take it with a grain of salt, it’s a wild and rough guess you could have 2.944kHz pinna gain resonance peak, and likely 5.888kHZ -edgy sensors, 11.7khz —fatigue sensors.

I can see you are more inclined to detail-oriented micro-dynamism from that preferred curve, you may love Thieaudio’s Monarch siblings


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 22, 2022)

eect13 said:


> Oh ok thanks, but i think the s12pro has 14.8 planar driver vs 14.2 from 7hz timeless vs 14.5 from zetian wu, maybe it has wider soundstage / better technicalities? Sorry I am really new into iems and what do you think about the rankings here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...yezJ53hvwM0wMrptVxKo49AFI/edit#gid=2029568238
> 
> I think it is the best recent updated rankings (compare to crinacle and others), thanks!
> Really interested in the wu zetian hbb heyday and gizaudio s12 collab


Driver size of that few mm difference is at least to my ear, inaudible, I’m not confident enough in telling the driver’s size with it’s sonic performance associated with, unless 6mm DD vs 10mm DD class huge difference. It’s not like car world, the higher the rev-counter, higher horsepower in a particular converts to more power.

For that ranking list, I see Timmy is inclined tonality/timbre over what IEM has to offer with their combination of drivers/crossovers/passive-crossovers. You see he ranked 4BA+1DD as S-. Among other EST hybrids and 6BA +multi BA models. I do it too, my backend computation of final score is 80:20. Timbre/Tonality vs Technicalities. But his weight could be higher.

Most of his top S tier is Elysian, which tells his biases toward certain tuning.

And from objective observation for Scoring DUNU’s SA6 ultra as S- noting with Anole VX-ish tuning, and Actual Anole VX as A-, is a solid evidence that ranking has “significant” bias weight in tonality over hardware specs.

To put this in a plain English, Timmy the car reviewer guy, is saying “I think Porche 911 V6 engine, is a better performance car over Lamborghini Sesto Elemento (V10). “ you can see that’s not hardware spec evaluation.

So I’d first find if Timmy’s tonality preference is in alignment with yours. If it matches to a great degree with yours with those common denominators, yea you’d probably find it very reliable. Otherwise I’d take it with tonality-favor biased ranking list.

For Wu Zetian’s Heyday edition, as someone went thru this industry from time where IEM hasn’t existed yet— That HBB’s safe tuning for heyday pulled the plug of Wu’s beauty.

Nothing personal, and not meant to offend someone who purchased. To me, heyday is a “Not worth a try”.

Tangzu’s recipe for Wu, as current owner, is Warm-neutralish tuning without sacrificing sense of staging, and detail articulations.

What HBB did is killing that sense of sensation, because he doesn’t like anything hits over his target curve. And nerf’ing warmth that Wu had, for less colorations.  

It is an act of ripping Wu’s make ups off.
From this





To this





It’s understandable and his virtue toward colorless tuning to his HRTF is well executed in many Collaborations IEM, I like his DQ6S tuning (64 audio u12t copy though).  

But in making beautifully tuned Wu, to colorless Wu, is highly questionable.  Yea different taste, warm-harman curve taste.  Nicely tuned by boring warm-harman curve that we see it in almost every pricing segments, just another harman spinoff.


----------



## eect13 (Dec 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Driver size of that few mm difference is at least to my ear, inaudible, I’m not confident enough in telling the driver’s size with it’s sonic performance associated with, unless 6mm DD vs 10mm DD class huge difference. It’s not like car world, the higher the rev-counter, higher horsepower in a particular converts to more power.
> 
> For that ranking list, I see Timmy is inclined tonality/timbre over what IEM has to offer with their combination of drivers/crossovers/passive-crossovers. You see he ranked 4BA+1DD as S-. Among other EST hybrids and 6BA +multi BA models. I do it too, my backend computation of final score is 80:20. Timbre/Tonality vs Technicalities. But his weight could be higher.
> 
> ...


Oh i see, me personally i lean on newer stuff (maybe improvements in time), like in computer, an i7 processor 3 years ago is now comparable to i5 now, i do not know alot about cars also maybe the v6 twin-turbo landcruiser is now comparable to old v8 landcruiser (i like the looks of porsche 911 over the lambo haha)? About the rankings, i think timmy really likes treble so maybe he is biased on good treble/clarity/details and depends on the music he listens. What do you think the ranking in this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...J8G_WX1odnOYBJsBNbVskQVt8/edit#gid=1897980432 (precogvisions ranking from headphones.com)?

About the zetian wu heyday, i think the box is pretty haha and the accesories i really prefer it over my s12pro but i'm happy now with my s12pro unlike my first iem dunu (only lacks bass for me). In tuning i think i prefer neutral with bass boost (i really like balance clarity = bass with decent tonality) and i listen mostly in all kinds of music except metal, maybe i will upgrade if there will be new value hybrid iem under 200-250usd in a few years. Thanks alot for educating us here!


----------



## baskingshark

eect13 said:


> In tuning i think i prefer neutral with bass boost (i really like balance clarity = bass with decent tonality) maybe there will be new value hybrid iem under 200-250usd. Thanks alot for educating us here!



Neutral with sub-bass boost = check out the Truthear HEXA


----------



## eect13

baskingshark said:


> Neutral with sub-bass boost = check out the Truthear HEXA


I bought the s12pro really good deal like 100 usd and the hexa was not available locally, i like to upgrade the bass (better than dunu titan s) and i think hexa is around same or just slightly better, in the rankings of timmy, the s12 has better bass than hexa not sure if im right and i think s12pro fixed the treble from og s12. Thanks!


----------



## baskingshark

eect13 said:


> I bought the s12pro really good deal like 100 usd and the hexa was not available locally, i like to upgrade the bass (better than dunu titan s) and i think hexa is around same or just slightly better, in the rankings of timmy, the s12 has better bass than hexa not sure if im right and i think s12pro fixed the treble from og s12. Thanks!



S12 Pro is V shaped, HEXA is neutral with sub-bass boost. In terms of technicalities, the S12 Pro is slightly better, but S12 Pro has a slightly more artificial timbre. Both are really good sets at the $100ish price range. But if you want a bit more midrange to be showcased, the HEXA is better as the S12 Pro is a bit too V shaped in this aspect.


----------



## eect13

baskingshark said:


> S12 Pro is V shaped, HEXA is neutral with sub-bass boost. In terms of technicalities, the S12 Pro is slightly better, but S12 Pro has a slightly more artificial timbre. Both are really good sets at the $100ish price range. But if you want a bit more midrange to be showcased, the HEXA is better as the S12 Pro is a bit too V shaped in this aspect.


I think i agree on the timbre part but overall for me still good (maybe the timbre is the next upgrade i want), i really considered the hexa its just not available right now or not fairly priced in my country. I prefer the midbass (weight) over subbass rumble and i think the planar bass is really good (sounds really clean) and has good details / maybe technicality not really sure on what im saying haha. thanks!


----------



## tendou

I have some budget IEM but want to learn what is their tuning so that I understand more what is next suitable for my preference.

Tin HIFI T3 plus 
Bqeyz topaz
Tanchjim Zero 
Final e3000
Bqeyz kc2 
Er2se 
Er3xr 
Rechoo SG01 
Tangzu shiminli


----------



## superuser1

baskingshark said:


> Neutral with sub-bass boost = check out the Truthear HEXA


The zero had zero sub-bass


----------



## szore (Dec 23, 2022)

Aful P5, amazing! Supreme imaging and mesmerizing bass and mids!


----------



## baskingshark

superuser1 said:


> The zero had zero sub-bass



Can't vouch for the Truthear Zero as I haven't tried it, but the HEXA definitely has sub-bass.






The HEXA doesn't have much mid-bass though, so if you want those thumping bass lines for EDM or hip-hop, the HEXA isn't a good option.


----------



## baskingshark

tendou said:


> I have some budget IEM but want to learn what is their tuning so that I understand more what is next suitable for my preference.
> 
> Tin HIFI T3 plus
> Bqeyz topaz
> ...



Actually your collection is quite nice. Covers a lot of sound signatures. What do you like or dislike about these IEMS you have? Is there any area you want to improve? What music genres do you listen to?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

eect13 said:


> Oh i see, me personally i lean on newer stuff (maybe improvements in time), like in computer, an i7 processor 3 years ago is now comparable to i5 now, i do not know alot about cars also maybe the v6 twin-turbo landcruiser is now comparable to old v8 landcruiser (i like the looks of porsche 911 over the lambo haha)? About the rankings, i think timmy really likes treble so maybe he is biased on good treble/clarity/details and depends on the music he listens. What do you think the ranking in this: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...J8G_WX1odnOYBJsBNbVskQVt8/edit#gid=1897980432 (precogvisions ranking from headphones.com)?
> 
> About the zetian wu heyday, i think the box is pretty haha and the accesories i really prefer it over my s12pro but i'm happy now with my s12pro unlike my first iem dunu (only lacks bass for me). In tuning i think i prefer neutral with bass boost (i really like balance clarity = bass with decent tonality) and i listen mostly in all kinds of music except metal, maybe i will upgrade if there will be new value hybrid iem under 200-250usd in a few years. Thanks alot for educating us here!


You may find their target curve from audio discourse, where antdroid is one of the reviewers there.

Here is some info about how to read their target curve. You may dig a bit futther following the link on that post too. By the way BGGAR is HBB’s channel name.

I have both SA6 and Anole VX, and it is very very hard to tell by any mean you can value SA6’s treble over Anole VX.

But it could be his other variables, such as music genre(type of road), playing source format (speed limit), DAP (actual driver’s skill), etc etc. If you are only comparing Porche 911 vs Lambo on street with 80km/hour speed limit, yes sure! Maybe Porche could be a winner.

But it is hard to say at serious race tracks with professional racing driver in charge, it is inevitable the Lamborghini is a mile far winner.

The playing source format (speed limit) is very important, I do listen both, for some tracks I can’t find from TIDAL’s Master SQ(there are normal (160kbps/apple music’s AAC level), Hifi(1411kbps/lossless quality), and Master (2304-9216 Kbps, the mastering studio’s original source class), I go youtube music premium or apple music for the streaming, aside from my old CP ripping tracks stored locally.  When you A-B test with youtube music/apple music’s lossless/amazon music HD to Master class TIDAL, there is an undeniably huge gap in amount of information that each sound quality has to offer. A different speed limit.

I’m pretty fine with both SA6 and Anole VX on youtube music level (80km/hr), and both performs at good level, you can tell some texturing and layering, and resolutions on both belongs to different class, but when it comes to 9.6Mbps? A mile mile far difference.
So speed limit (playing source format) is a key variable too.)




About precog’s rating you may read the post above. His target curve is u12t style pinna gain dip style.

For $200-500 upgrades with balanced tuning, my recommendation is either AFUL Performance 5 or AKG N5005.

I have both noted.

AFUL Performer 5. Disregard silly brand naming, it’s an unfortunate lost in translation.

Before you read any about P5

P5 sound impression

N5005 sound impression

Some voice made me happy by sharing that N5005 impression


----------



## eect13

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may find their target curve from audio discourse, where antdroid is one of the reviewers there.
> 
> Here is some info about how to read their target curve. You may dig a bit futther following the link on that post too. By the way BGGAR is HBB’s channel name.
> 
> ...


Thanks, really helpful, btw i find my ugreen (passive) dongle really better than jcally ja3 for my phone (huawei p30pro, s12pro) maybe will avoid cheap dongles now, I tried hiby player 24bit flac file to compare. I will still mostly listen to spotify (really good music discovery and dont want to download music manually) i really wish they could just upgrade to lossless (I share with my sister duo plan and she dont want to move to apple music), for now unless i can try cracked version of tidal.

Decide not to get the aful 5 first without trying planar first and samsung galaxy buds 2 pro is much cheaper in my country (around 100usd cheaper, bought the buds2pro for my cousin recently), maybe i will wait for new release (crinacle project red, sharur collab iem) and buy bangforbuck real endgame. Also the *nicehck nx7 mk4* looks like a deal (4BA + 2DD + PZT) not sure if it means anything. Thanks again!


----------



## Tzennn

eect13 said:


> Thanks, really helpful, btw i find my ugreen (passive) dongle really better than jcally ja3 for my phone (huawei p30pro, s12pro) maybe will avoid cheap dongles now, I tried hiby player 24bit flac file to compare. I will still mostly listen to spotify (really good music discovery and dont want to download music manually) i really wish they could just upgrade to lossless (I share with my sister duo plan and she dont want to move to apple music), for now unless i can try cracked version of tidal.
> 
> Decide not to get the aful 5 first without trying planar first and samsung galaxy buds 2 pro is much cheaper in my country (around 100usd cheaper, bought the buds2pro for my cousin recently), maybe i will wait for new release (crinacle project red, sharur collab iem) and buy bangforbuck real endgame. Also the *nicehck nx7 mk4* looks like a deal (4BA + 2DD + PZT) not sure if it means anything. Thanks again!


More driver don't mean anything, maybe worse! just my 2 cent


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

Tzennn said:


> More driver don't mean anything, maybe worse! just my 2 cent


If only it comes with master class active passive crossover, capacitors, acoustic wave guide tube, and proper ear tips, number of high-end balanced armature does make difference in resolving capabilities as well as image textures/layering, less distortions, mate.

It’s just that those are only available at crazy prices at this moment. Probably lowest you can find is GS Audio ST10 for $430 (10BA), but it’s crossover is somehow low-end, let aside terrible tuning that’s a waste of VisionEars flagship copied BA config. At least at hi-res quality, I can tell that ST10’s backbone is “scary” good. A dragon’s tail of Anole VX is present.

Aside from that, a small friend circle of Aur Audio’s Neon Pro ($630) looks like a budget offer for TOTL hypercar class performance. Besides that I have no inputs about regardless of how much BAs you could jam into a shell, it doesn’t make huge improvements or maybe even a degradation in the performance for sub$500 segment

For GS Audio, don’t get GT12(12BA) it a mixture of belsing /sonion /knowles, I have both ST10 and GT12, although GT12 has got somehow agreeable tuning, the performance of GT12 is just average or even sub par considering its price offer at today’s market.

I do hope Truthear, to make a breakthrough. Making a hypercar at the price of general sports car. 10BA or 12BA high-end BA, properly designed active and passive crossover, decent capacitor for super tweeter to lower harmonic distortions, at price range of $200-300.

That will be revolutionary.

It’s not impossible, they’ve done it with HEXA.


----------



## eect13

AmericanSpirit said:


> If only it comes with master class active passive crossover, capacitors, acoustic wave guide tube, and proper ear tips, number of high-end balanced armature does make difference in resolving capabilities as well as image textures/layering, less distortions, mate.
> 
> It’s just that those are only available at crazy prices at this moment. Probably lowest you can find is GS Audio ST10 for $430 (10BA), but it’s crossover is somehow low-end, let aside terrible tuning that’s a waste of VisionEars flagship copied BA config. At least at hi-res quality, I can tell that ST10’s backbone is “scary” good. A dragon’s tail of Anole VX is present.
> 
> ...


I honestly dont know what the purpose of the parts are, maybe i still need to do more research but thanks again, really better here than on reddit by far!


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

eect13 said:


> Thanks, really helpful, btw i find my ugreen (passive) dongle really better than jcally ja3 for my phone (huawei p30pro, s12pro) maybe will avoid cheap dongles now, I tried hiby player 24bit flac file to compare. I will still mostly listen to spotify (really good music discovery and dont want to download music manually) i really wish they could just upgrade to lossless (I share with my sister duo plan and she dont want to move to apple music), for now unless i can try cracked version of tidal.
> 
> Decide not to get the aful 5 first without trying planar first and samsung galaxy buds 2 pro is much cheaper in my country (around 100usd cheaper, bought the buds2pro for my cousin recently), maybe i will wait for new release (crinacle project red, sharur collab iem) and buy bangforbuck real endgame. Also the *nicehck nx7 mk4* looks like a deal (4BA + 2DD + PZT) not sure if it means anything. Thanks again!


From my with NiceHCK IEM…they are the “jam whatever together in a shell” type…their cables are good.

If your main environmental is spotify, of course I have the account, I’d say SQ is indifferent with Apple Music’s standard AAC, pretty much all you need and those codes has high gain and compressors to make up tonal presentations pretty vivid.  For a Noise Cancelling TWS, yea galaxy buds pro, sounds like good choice.

If you can a discounted AKG N400, around $50-100USD(MRSP was around $150-200USD) , I’m pretty sure that’s as good as Galaxy Buds Pro. AKG /Harman is M&A’d by Samsung years ago.

As Samsung is pulling the plug of N400, there maybe a wagon sale for third Party distributors.

For Planar, Tangzu Zetian Wu, is a good match to spotify, it’s the only planar which doesn’t make “metallic” planar weakness, yet providing realistic and fast transient response with energy of dynamic driver. For Spotify I believe Wu is a good choice.
Here is Wu’s full coverage:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/tangzu-audio-zetian-wu.25979/review/29673/

Planar has speed x power.

SPEEED




X

POWERRR





And lastly a quick history of what happened to portable audio industry.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...dac-amp-dongles-list-etc.805930/post-17249277

(Some info of japanese brand’s fall isn’t 100% accurate, but you get the point)

Good luck👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 23, 2022)

eect13 said:


> I honestly dont know what the purpose of the parts are, maybe i still need to do more research but thanks again, really better here than on reddit by far!


Haha hope you enjoyed, native-audiophile rabbit hole of head-fi!

Whenever I try to data mining for audio gadgets, and reached reddit, the information over there is very pale… maybe 1 or 2 experts, but vast majority is just consumer observers throwing whatever comments.


----------



## eect13 (Dec 23, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> From my with NiceHCK IEM…they are the “jam whatever together in a shell” type…their cables are good.
> 
> If your main environmental is spotify, of course I have the account, I’d say SQ is indifferent with Apple Music’s standard AAC, pretty much all you need and those codes has high gain and compressors to make up tonal presentations pretty vivid.  For a Noise Cancelling TWS, yea galaxy buds pro, sounds like good choice.
> 
> ...


Can you recommend the nicehck n7 mk4? is that better than olina se or it can compete on zetian wu, s12pro? Oh apple music max at aac 256 on desktops (i use windows 11)?, did not like anc on the buds2pro, i tried it and my cousin also didnt like it not sure if anc can be adjusted, it is not comfortable for us (i didnt try it long enough and without music). akg n400 is around 77usd here, i will keep that in mind if im on a market for tws, or maybe an tws adapter like hiby wu1 so i can get better SQ or something like fiio btr3k?

I decided to get the s12pro because of the 14.8 planar driver and listen for myself what 'metallic' timbre sounds like also dont know what would i pick unless i tried them both. This help me made my decision on planars:   (his preference is the s12pro and p1max), i will try to recommend the zetian wu if i can sway my brother / cousins in the iems so i can try it for myself also, thanks!



AmericanSpirit said:


> Haha hope you enjoyed, native-audiophile rabbit hole of head-fi!
> 
> Whenever I try to data mining for audio gadgets, and reached reddit, the information over there is very pale… maybe 1 or 2 experts, but vast majority is just consumer observers throwing whatever comments.



Yup, i really do because i cant ask these questions on reddit! Thanks!


----------



## Surf Monkey

eect13 said:


> Can you recommend the nicehck n7 mk4? is that better than olina se or it can compete on zetian wu, s12pro? Oh apple music max at aac 256 on desktops (i use windows 11)?, did not like anc on the buds2pro, i tried it and my cousin also didnt like it not sure if anc can be adjusted, it is not comfortable for us (i didnt try it long enough and without music). akg n400 is around 77usd here, i will keep that in mind if im on a market for tws, or maybe an tws adapter like hiby wu1 so i can get better SQ or something like fiio btr3k?
> 
> I decided to get the s12pro because of the 14.8 planar driver and listen for myself what 'metallic' timbre sounds like also dont know what would i pick unless i tried them both. This help me made my decision on planars:   (his preference is the s12pro and p1max), i will try to recommend the zetian wu if i can sway my brother / cousins in the iems so i can try it for myself also, thanks!




Taste is subjective but I personally think the NiceHCK NX7 MK4 sounds excellent and can play in the same league as the ones you mentioned. It could use a larger sound stage but the tune is really good. At least to my ear.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

eect13 said:


> Can you recommend the nicehck n7 mk4? is that better than olina se or it can compete on zetian wu, s12pro? Oh apple music max at aac 256 on desktops (i use windows 11)?, did not like anc on the buds2pro, i tried it and my cousin also didnt like it not sure if anc can be adjusted, it is not comfortable for us (i didnt try it long enough and without music). akg n400 is around 77usd here, i will keep that in mind if im on a market for tws, or maybe an tws adapter like hiby wu1 so i can get better SQ or something like fiio btr3k?
> 
> I decided to get the s12pro because of the 14.8 planar driver and listen for myself what 'metallic' timbre sounds like also dont know what would i pick unless i tried them both. This help me made my decision on planars:   (his preference is the s12pro and p1max), i will try to recommend the zetian wu if i can sway my brother / cousins in the iems so i can try it for myself also, thanks!



I haven’t try MK4 because of terrible disappointment from their other models. 

Yea S12Pro sounds like a plan too. It’s colorless if not a bit too dry. If you liked it, like I did with Timeless, that’s a deal. If you feel the metallic tonality is not ringing your bell, then Wu sits on the other side of the table. 

Good luck!


----------



## eect13

Surf Monkey said:


> Taste is subjective but I personally think the NiceHCK NX7 MK4 sounds excellent and can play in the same league as the ones you mentioned. It could use a larger sound stage but the tune is really good. At least to my ear.


Oh thanks! i am waiting for more reviews on youtube and want to see where would they rank it (preferably gizaudio or nymz or precog). I will keep in mind that also.



AmericanSpirit said:


> I haven’t try MK4 because of terrible disappointment from their other models.
> 
> Yea S12Pro sounds like a plan too. It’s colorless if not a bit too dry. If you liked it, like I did with Timeless, that’s a deal. If you feel the metallic tonality is not ringing your bell, then Wu sits on the other side of the table.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks alot!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

This to visually present, a good crossover design. Thieaudio’s new flagship, Prestige.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may find their target curve from audio discourse, where antdroid is one of the reviewers there.
> 
> Here is some info about how to read their target curve. You may dig a bit futther following the link on that post too. By the way BGGAR is HBB’s channel name.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention Antdroid got a nice looking ranking visualization 

https://www.audiodiscourse.com/p/antdroid-iem-ranking-list.html?m=1

Hope he could have some updates there.


----------



## baskingshark

eect13 said:


> Also the *nicehck nx7 mk4* looks like a deal (4BA + 2DD + PZT) not sure if it means anything. Thanks again!



The NiceHCK NX7 MK4 is a tunable tribrid that can give 3 potential sound signatures:




Graphs via IEC 711 coupler (7/8 khz region is a coupler artefact peak)

Essentially, using tuning nozzles, the NX7 MK4 can be tuned to be basshead (black filter), or balanced (gold filter) or treblehead (red filter). 

Build and fit is good, accessories are nice.

Technically the NX7 MK4 is very good in imaging, instrument separation and micro-details. Albeit, the soundstage is a weakness on this set (in all 3 directions). But it makes up for weak soundstage with pinpoint imaging. Bass is tight and moderately fast on the gold (balanced) nozzle. Timbre is okay considering it has piezos inside. The red treblehead filter is a bit too intense for me, but maybe trebleheads will like it.

I think for $100 USD, it is quite competitive if you are looking for a technical tunable tribrid. Kind of getting 3 IEMS in 1 purchase since it can be converted via tuning nozzles on the fly.


----------



## Surf Monkey

baskingshark said:


> The NiceHCK NX7 MK4 is a tunable tribrid that can give 3 potential sound signatures:
> 
> Graphs via IEC 711 coupler (7/8 khz region is a coupler artefact peak)
> 
> ...



That’s an excellent summation of what makes the NX7 MK4 good. It’s one of those sets that punches a class or so above its weight. It has options via nozzles and responds well to tip rolling too. Even the soundstage is presentable if you don’t compare it to home-runs like the OH10. I paid about $91US or so for mine shipped. Killer deal IMO. I’ve been using the gold filter recently but the black sounds great too.


----------



## tendou

baskingshark said:


> Actually your collection is quite nice. Covers a lot of sound signatures. What do you like or dislike about these IEMS you have? Is there any area you want to improve? What music genres do you listen to?


I'm not really sure of them. I'm all over the place and haven't really give equal listening to them.

love the KC2 for vocal. sounds really nice even at lower volume. I have been using this for longest time and used to their signature.

I also like the topaz vocal although the treble is less exciting compared to KC2. The female vocal don't have that shoutiness that other IEM can have. I'm not sure but I think it sounds somewhat more natural compared to KC2.

The T3 plus I need more listen before I can comment on them. Best fit, ergonomics and isolation though.

E3000 at first I don't like them feels like lacking details but I comes to appreciate them now. They may feels muffled compared to others if I listen at my normal very low volume. Higher volume makes them feels better but usually I don't listen too loud.


SG01 a bit exciting and very easy to drive but when I listen to other IEM they did lack refinements.

Tanchjim zero sounds better using final e type tips.


I look more for iem that balanced male and female vocal so that duet don't sound off. Something natural sounding.

I am not sure what genre I listen to. Maybe folk and singer songwriter stuff the most.

 Genre I don't listen to is metal, EDM hip hop.

Some of the artist I listen to now is Leonard Cohen, Johnny Indovina, Johnny Cash, Sivert Hoyem, Nick cave PJ Harvey, Tamino, Katie Melua,Sophoe Zelmani, Suzanne Vega, Joan Baez etc. The list always change but I usually don't like noisy, incoherent music.


----------



## eect13 (Dec 24, 2022)

tendou said:


> I'm not really sure of them. I'm all over the place and haven't really give equal listening to them.
> 
> love the KC2 for vocal. sounds really nice even at lower volume. I have been using this for longest time and used to their signature.
> 
> ...


I think the truthear hexa is good choice if you want balance / natural sounding, i would pick that especially if you dont listen to edm or zetian wu for planar i think it will respond to eq well or the nicehck nx7 mk4 to try 3 tunings and really intrigues me. About the artist i think i am young here haha, i find alot of music suggestions kinda old but thats only my opinion. I only have 2 iems but those 3 to me looks good for the price.


----------



## Carpet

tendou said:


> I'm not really sure of them. I'm all over the place and haven't really give equal listening to them.
> 
> love the KC2 for vocal. sounds really nice even at lower volume. I have been using this for longest time and used to their signature.
> 
> ...



Try the IKKO OH2, grey version is really cheap now (under $35). 
Mid-centric, non-fatiguing and great for vocals. They were good value at $80

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004707936271.html 

I've bought two of the OH2 (plus an OH1) from this store, they've been quick and reliable.


----------



## tendou

eect13 said:


> I think the truthear hexa is good choice if you want balance / natural sounding, i would pick that especially if you dont listen to edm or zetian wu for planar i think it will respond to eq well or the nicehck nx7 mk4 to try 3 tunings and really intrigues me. About the artist i think i am young here haha, i find alot of music suggestions kinda old but thats only my opinion. I only have 2 iems but those 3 to me looks good for the price.


I actually recently learn of those singer since I'm from Asia. Thanks to excellent youtube algorithm introducing me to them lol. 
 I am a bit scare of planar. I just recently tried the he400se headphone and feels some tinnitus like symptom which I'm not sure if it's related at all. Searching the net there are some people commenting that they experience the same when they start listening to planar headphone too. Only planar headphone though, not planar iem.

Truthear hexa seems good with favourable review. Sounds good at lower volume?


----------



## tendou

Carpet said:


> Try the IKKO OH2, grey version is really cheap now (under $35).
> Mid-centric, non-fatiguing and great for vocals. They were good value at $80
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004707936271.html
> ...


Thanks for the OH2 suggestion. I'll look into them.

I have the HD600 they are great except maybe the upper mids are too forward.


----------



## baskingshark

tendou said:


> Truthear hexa seems good with favourable review. Sounds good at lower volume?



The HEXA is drivable from a low powered smartphone, but sounds meh in dynamics. It scales better when amplified.


----------



## lushmelody (Dec 24, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> That’s an excellent summation of what makes the NX7 MK4 good. It’s one of those sets that punches a class or so above its weight. It has options via nozzles and responds well to tip rolling too. Even the soundstage is presentable if you don’t compare it to home-runs like the OH10. I paid about $91US or so for mine shipped. Killer deal IMO. I’ve been using the gold filter recently but the black sounds great too.


I am waiting F1 more impressions. Same cool tuning nozzles. Seems just a few got that planar 😥 and its not that great. Discounted may be a good deal tho


----------



## lushmelody

baskingshark said:


> The HEXA is drivable from a low powered smartphone, but sounds meh in dynamics. It scales better when amplified.


I'm afraid it will stay bass shy for my preference. Id EQ it... But its also tempting pay double for Zetian Wu with no EQ need, idk. It will be a choice for Chinese New Year sales anyway, maybe a new deal til then. I'll resist this hobby FOMO


----------



## eect13 (Dec 24, 2022)

tendou said:


> I actually recently learn of those singer since I'm from Asia. Thanks to excellent youtube algorithm introducing me to them lol.
> I am a bit scare of planar. I just recently tried the he400se headphone and feels some tinnitus like symptom which I'm not sure if it's related at all. Searching the net there are some people commenting that they experience the same when they start listening to planar headphone too. Only planar headphone though, not planar iem.
> 
> Truthear hexa seems good with favourable review. Sounds good at lower volume?


Me too im from philippines, just recently discovered iems, dunu titan s is my first iem, some say it is good beginner iem so i tried it and it was really better than my old jbl earphones, and i think dunu titan s is good in what your looking for, personally i like everything except the bass, wish it has more weight in it but overall not bad, its just that the hexa i think is newer and i think has better setup (but i dont have one unfortunately). Not really into expensive headphones, it is just too expensive for me and i want to bring my gear outside, dont want to rely and spend also on amp stuff, but if i am spending on headphones again maybe i will get the senheiser momentum 4, it is really perfect balance on what im looking for.

I think the tinnitus is caused by loud music listening, for me i just listen on what im comfortable. My second iem is planar but i dont worry about that.


lushmelody said:


> I'm afraid it will stay bass shy for my preference. Id EQ it... But its also tempting pay double for Zetian Wu with no EQ need, idk. It will be a choice for Chinese New Year sales anyway, maybe a new deal til then. I'll resist this hobby FOMO


I was really close on buying zetian wu but decided to buy s12pro instead this 1212 sale. Maybe I will buy again maybe in 2-3years.


----------



## tendou

baskingshark said:


> The HEXA is drivable from a low powered smartphone, but sounds meh in dynamics. It scales better when amplified.


would it be good from shanling UA3 dongle?



eect13 said:


> Me too im from philippines, just recently discovered iems, dunu titan s is my first iem, some say it is good beginner iem so i tried it and it was really better than my old jbl earphones, and i think dunu titan s is good in what your looking for, personally i like everything except the bass, wish it has more weight in it but overall not bad, its just that the hexa i think is newer and i think has better setup (but i dont have one unfortunately). Not really into expensive headphones, it is just too expensive for me and i want to bring my gear outside, dont want to rely and spend also on amp stuff, but if i am spending on headphones again maybe i will get the senheiser momentum 4, it is really perfect balance on what im looking for.
> 
> I think the tinnitus is caused by loud music listening, for me i just listen on what im comfortable. My second iem is planar but i dont worry about that.
> 
> I was really close on buying zetian wu but decided to buy s12pro instead this 1212 sale. Maybe I will buy again maybe in 2-3years.



There is a theory floating around on the planar infrasonic frequency and the driver ringing that is in all planar. But no one can be sure. All is speculation. I like natural more than neutral and I don't like thin sounding IEM or overly bright IEM. Ze tian wu is really interesting though.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

tendou said:


> I'm not really sure of them. I'm all over the place and haven't really give equal listening to them.
> 
> love the KC2 for vocal. sounds really nice even at lower volume. I have been using this for longest time and used to their signature.
> 
> ...


I guess your IEM diversity with that “male and female duet to be equally balanced” part a hint where you may find the ideal curve for.

I’d suggest qdc tuning.

The best you can reach is Anole VX, mid budget options (DUNU SA6 ($560 )& SA6 Ultra (already sold out for $599 as it was 300set limited collaboration item). If a little bit more engaged, See Audio Bravery (OG $279, new shell around the same price)—still one of my endgame for vocal-oriented genre.  It’s a bit high In hurdles, but I see a startup in Singapore (Aur Audio) makes Bravery on steroids,Neon Pro for $650. Someone have extensive experience mentioned if properly amped Aur Audio Neon Pro is par or above Anole VX (I’s take it because of slightly spiced up tuning of Neon Pro like Bravery has)

My understanding for qdc tuning is U-shaped with equal mid-uppermid plateau. This will bring you both excitement and equally balanced male /female vocals.

There is a budget option for that tuning, TRI’s Starsea.

If you are seeking more balanced tuning, You may hit Mangird Tea (OG) or AFUL Performer 5, both has very flat expressions across vocal range.

Tea (current $239) is replaced with XENNS Mangird Tea2(299), much smoother feeling of Tea2, in exchange of loss in male vocal range information density.  Tea is 6BA+1DD 3 way design. It has TOTL class mid range, as they’ve spent 90% of their budget in midrange. Backed by 4BA of Sonion 2600, totaling 8BA left/right for vocal range, I have to emphasize Tea OG is vocal-beast.

For AFUL P5 going at $220, it has simple 4BA+1DD popular config, 2BA as tweeter, 2BA for mid, 1 DD for subwoofer. The mid-upper range is extremely neutral, but still enjoyable. What makes P5 special is speaker-like thumping subwoofer, which will add realistic touch to baritone region of which male vocal will gain benefit.

Also @baskingshark mentioned, HEXA is very vocal-neutral as well, with best cost to performance you could reach. A great option to bet. And it’s $79, a fraction of what the other options are offering.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 24, 2022)

Truthear ZERO arrived.

I will updated on discovery channel.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 24, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> I'm afraid it will stay bass shy for my preference. Id EQ it... But its also tempting pay double for Zetian Wu with no EQ need, idk. It will be a choice for Chinese New Year sales anyway, maybe a new deal til then. I'll resist this hobby FOMO


I don't think so. Bass is a lot easier to EQ than treble. On HEXA I just increase the mid and upper bass and the bass slams good! Meanwhile with some 3rd party eartips my 7Hz Timeless are not so easy to EQ the treble as sometimes it's shouty.


----------



## lushmelody

helloh3adfi said:


> I don't think so. Bass is a lot easier to EQ than treble. On HEXA I just increase the mid and upper bass and the bass slams good! Meanwhile with some 3rd party eartips my 7Hz Timeless are not so easy to EQ the treble as sometimes it's shouty.


Yeah, just a +bass shelf and everything is fine, considering it is a quality LCP driver. I still do EQ a lot, especially commuting and at gym. Home I do BitPerfect though, so cant EQ. Quiet environments dont need that elevated bass, I guess

Anyway, HEXA and a warm DAC will still cost less than Zetian Wu 😅


----------



## helloh3adfi (Dec 24, 2022)

lushmelody said:


> Anyway, HEXA and a warm DAC will still cost less than Zetian Wu 😅


Why not both? You never know what's best for you until you try.  Zetian Wu surely would be great. Yet I haven't bought it 'cause I already own the Timeless. Furthermore Penon Serial is the most fun of my IEMs and the frequency doesn't look far-off of the Zetian.


----------



## baskingshark

lushmelody said:


> I'm afraid it will stay bass shy for my preference. Id EQ it... But its also tempting pay double for Zetian Wu with no EQ need, idk. It will be a choice for Chinese New Year sales anyway, maybe a new deal til then. I'll resist this hobby FOMO



The HEXA has a huge mid-bass scoop out, so it may sound anaemic for genres like Hip Hop or EDM yes. The HEXA's bass is mostly focused at the sub-bass, so different strokes for different folks.

On the flip-side, this mid-bass scoop out gives zero mid-bass bleed, so the bass is very fast and tight, and the midrange is very transparent without the mid-bass impinging inside this frequency band.



tendou said:


> would it be good from shanling UA3 dongle?



Yep, UA3 should be able to drive the HEXA decently.


----------



## tendou

AmericanSpirit said:


> I guess your IEM diversity with that “male and female duet to be equally balanced” part a hint where you may find the ideal curve for.
> 
> I’d suggest qdc tuning.
> 
> ...





baskingshark said:


> The HEXA has a huge mid-bass scoop out, so it may sound anaemic for genres like Hip Hop or EDM yes. The HEXA's bass is mostly focused at the sub-bass, so different strokes for different folks.
> 
> On the flip-side, this mid-bass scoop out gives zero mid-bass bleed, so the bass is very fast and tight, and the midrange is very transparent without the mid-bass impinging inside this frequency band.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I am leaning more toward the hexa now. 
Among the sugestion that you gives the hexa suits my budget best.


----------



## Dex7771

Hi, I have Olina iems, I listen it with SMSL do 100 & ho100. Sound is nice, but want to try iems with less air, some tracks with Olina, sound like they have too much reverbration, some tracks are fine. Is there iems with good detail sound and with less air and reverbration effect? Just want to try different flat sound, like scene is not around you, but in front of you, what about tin hifi t3+?


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 26, 2022)

Dex7771 said:


> Hi, I have Olina iems, I listen it with SMSL do 100 & ho100. Sound is nice, but want to try iems with less air, some tracks with Olina, sound like they have too much reverbration, some tracks are fine. Is there iems with good detail sound and with less air and reverbration effect? Just want to try different flat sound, like scene is not around you, but in front of you, what about tin hifi t3+?


You may consider Truthear ZERO as one of the candidates. 

Impression notes , A-B test with Moondrop Kato, Moondrop Aria, cable match fro ZERO

It has image projection toward front, not side, with very very high technicalities and pretty “flat” tuning that’s not too far from one of those HBB’s favorite tunings.
My recommendation is to purchase SpinFit CP360 to retune the internal acoustic resonance. But even so it cost less than Olina’s.

Or from your assertion, it sounds like you are looking more intimate reference monitor headphone like imaging projection which add very few colors, if so Truthear HEXA $79 is a good fit for sub $300.  HEXA has good synergy with SpinFit W1.

Another option is AFUL Performer 5, which is currently out of stock, but soon you will see the second batch. It cost $220, and has very instrument-neutral approach.

All those three has above 80/100 technicalities which is one of highest competitive benchmarks that an IEM can score as high with a fraction of the price of high-end models.


----------



## Carpet (Dec 26, 2022)

Dex7771 said:


> Hi, I have Olina iems, I listen it with SMSL do 100 & ho100. Sound is nice, but want to try iems with less air, some tracks with Olina, sound like they have too much reverbration, some tracks are fine. Is there iems with good detail sound and with less air and reverbration effect? Just want to try different flat sound, like scene is not around you, but in front of you, what about tin hifi t3+?


Have you tried putting one of the spare filters over the existing filter on the nozzle. That tones down the upper mids and treble harshness. It's a very simple mod that Michael Bruce came up with that brings the Olina tuning closer to that of the Oxygen (and Olina SE). Dead easy to do and completely reversible if you don't like it. You should already have 10 spare filters that came with the IEM. Cheaper than buying something else. Tip rolling can also help, KBEAR07 or foams will smooth out treble.

I find the 2021 Aria less aggressive in the upper frequencies than either the Olina or the T3+. I know some people consider the Moondrop tuning too safe, but you already have Olina for better technical performance.


----------



## baskingshark

Dex7771 said:


> Hi, I have Olina iems, I listen it with SMSL do 100 & ho100. Sound is nice, but want to try iems with less air, some tracks with Olina, sound like they have too much reverbration, some tracks are fine. Is there iems with good detail sound and with less air and reverbration effect? Just want to try different flat sound, like scene is not around you, but in front of you, what about tin hifi t3+?



Tin T3 plus is a downgrade from the Olina. V shaped, with bloated non-textured one-noted bass, technically inferior to Olina.

Maybe if you want a "flat sound", consider the Truthear Hexa, it is neutral with sub-bass boost. It has a smaller soundstage than the Olina, but isn't as shouty/fatiguing, with less air.


----------



## Dex7771

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may consider Truthear ZERO as one of the candidates. Impression notes , A-B test with Moondrop Kato, Moondrop Aria, cable match fro ZERO It has image projection toward front, not side, with very very high technicalities and pretty “flat” tuning that’s not too far from one of those HBB’s favorite tunings. My recommendation is to purchase SpinFit CP360 to retune the internal acoustic resonance. But even so it cost less than Olina’s. Or from your assertion, it sounds like you are looking more intimate reference monitor headphone like imaging projection which add very few colors, if so Truthear HEXA $79 is a good fit for sub $300. HEXA has good synergy with SpinFit W1. Another option is AFUL Performer 5, which is currently out of stock, but soon you will see the second batch. It cost $220, and has very instrument-neutral approach. All those three has above 80/100 technicalities which is one of highest competitive benchmarks that an IEM can score as high with a fraction of the price of high-end models.



Ok, thank you, I also heard that Hexa is good to try, Olina is good, but how I said, I want to try something different too.


----------



## Dex7771

Carpet said:


> Have you tried putting one of the spare filters over the existing filter on the nozzle. That tones down the upper mids and treble harshness. It's a very simple mod that Michael Bruce came up with that brings the Olina tuning closer to that of the Oxygen (and Olina SE). Dead easy to do and completely reversible if you don't like it. You should already have 10 spare filters that came with the IEM. Cheaper than buying something else. Tip rolling can also help, KBEAR07 or foams will smooth out treble.
> 
> I find the 2021 Aria less aggressive in the upper frequencies than either the Olina or the T3+. I know some people consider the Moondrop tuning too safe, but you already have Olina for better technical performance.


Yes I did double filter mod. Also I have kbear foams, they are nice. Olina sound nice, just some tracks sound with too much reverb effect, maybe it also depends on tracks, how they were recorded. And having more items also not bad, you can switch to another sound


----------



## Dex7771 (Dec 27, 2022)

baskingshark said:


> Tin T3 plus is a downgrade from the Olina. V shaped, with bloated non-textured one-noted bass, technically inferior to Olina.
> 
> Maybe if you want a "flat sound", consider the Truthear Hexa, it is neutral with sub-bass boost. It has a smaller soundstage than the Olina, but isn't as shouty/fatiguing, with less air.


Thank you, so I won't buy T3+, hexa have  good reviews, so maybe it really worth to try them, is vocal close there? Olina anyway is nice, but sometimes in some tracks I want more flat sound. You also have Olina and Hexa how I see, which one do you like more? And what is difference between them? Isn't Hexa bright? I like normal bass also.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dex7771 said:


> Thank you, so I won't buy T3+, hexa have  good reviews, so maybe it really worth to try them, is vocal close there? Olina anyway is nice, but sometimes in some tracks I want more flat sound. You also have Olina and Hexa how I see, which one do you like more? And what is difference between them?


For the neutral approach moving from Olina, yes HEXA is the best neutral you could reach. 

Note that is a little bass light, while not completely dead flat in bass.


----------



## Dex7771

AmericanSpirit said:


> For the neutral approach moving from Olina, yes HEXA is the best neutral you could reach.
> 
> Note that is a little bass light, while not completely dead flat in bass.


I see, I can do some EQ for a bass, yes I need more neutral for some tracks. How do you think, should I try also fullsize headphones? I have one cheap fullsize headphones, Samson, but Olina sound better. Do some of your fullsize headphones sound better than hexa and another iems? What I like in iems, that you can take it anywhere.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

Dex7771 said:


> I see, I can do some EQ for a bass, yes I need more neutral for some tracks. How do you think, should I try also fullsize headphones? I have one cheap fullsize headphones, Samson, but Olina sound better. Do some of your fullsize headphones sound better than hexa and another iems? What I like in iems, that you can take it anywhere.


Samson is pretty day-to-day use studio headphone that I used to use in the studio, it’s not for entertaining music. 

For Studio Monitor headphones, you may consider:
Sony’s CD900ST, Audio Technica’s ATH-M50, Beyerdynamics DT770Pro/990Pro, Sennheiser’s HD25, AKG K271/371, and for reasonably priced copy of AKG, there are ODM versions Superlux HD668B around $50.






For entertaining music, you may consider:
Sennheiser HD600 or HD560S, Hifiman Sundara, AKG K701 for $150-300.

But I’m pretty sure HEXA is a step up from Olina.


----------



## Dex7771

AmericanSpirit said:


> Samson is pretty day-to-day use studio headphone that I used to use in the studio, it’s not for entertaining music.
> 
> For Studio Monitor headphones, you may consider:
> Sony’s CD900ST, Audio Technica’s ATH-M50, Beyerdynamics DT770Pro/990Pro, Sennheiser’s HD25, AKG K271/371, and for reasonably priced copy of AKG, there are ODM versions Superlux HD668B around $50.
> ...


I have Samson 850, it's not expensive, good for their price, but they sound worse  than Olina, no basses, vocal is not close, yes they are not for entertainment music. Do you hear big difference between fullsize and iems? Maybe will try in future HD600 or Sundara, I heard about them often.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

Dex7771 said:


> I have Samson 850, it's not expensive, good for their price, but they sound worse  than Olina, no basses, vocal is not close, yes they are not for entertainment music. Do you hear big difference between fullsize and iems? Maybe will try in future HD600 or Sundara, I heard about them often.


You generally get greater head room for fullsize headphones, while most of headphones are limited to dynamic drivers, and few Planar ones like Sundara, IEMs offer varieties of drivers that can produce unique sound signatures with price range less than $500.

If you want to try electrostatic, you’d better try it on IEM.

HEXA is a lot faster than single traditional dynamic driver that Olina offers.

It is equipped with high-end balanced armatures and latest generation of LCP dynamic which is a lot quicker in bass responses. It requires at least 30 hours of burn in though.

So long story short, from price to performance and ease of use, I took the passage to IEM instead of full-size headphone. 

At home or office, full-size headphones are too bully and comfortable to wear it for long time. In the summer you will have humid ear pads even if it’s an open-back.

And while transporting, I’m enjoying my burmester speaker system which is the best you can get in any car.  Again, no usage for headphones here.

While traveling, using public transportation, TWS with ANC is a better option. I don’t want to carry Bose QC headphones when there is better sounding and smaller , and more comfortable options available.


----------



## Dex7771 (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> You generally get greater head room for fullsize headphones, while most of headphones are limited to dynamic drivers, and few Planar ones like Sundara, IEMs offers varieties of drivers that can produce unique sound signatures with price range less than $500.
> 
> If you want to try electrostatic, you’d better try it on IEM.
> 
> ...


Thank you again, so now will try iems Hexa, I also have dap ibasso DX 160, and  desktop dac SMSL do100 and amp ho100, and yes, desktop sounds better, now want to try also another iems, it's good that Hi-Fi became more cheap, and better.


----------



## Dex7771 (Dec 27, 2022)

Who have Olina and heard Hexa iems, isn't Hexa bright compared to Olina? I use dual filter mod, also did some eq correction with Olina. Just want neutral sound and not very bright.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dex7771 said:


> Who have Olina and heard Hexa iems, isn't Hexa bright compared to Olina? I use dual filter mod, also did some eq correction with Olina. Just want neutral sound and not very bright.


I have Tripowin Lea, Tripowin Mele x HBB, which is similar tuning with Olina. 

when you take a look at HEXA reviews, there are no reviewers pointing out brightness, some do feel lack of bass, and I did comment that too, but it is adjustable with ear tips.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have Tripowin Lea, Tripowin Mele x HBB, which is similar tuning with Olina.
> 
> when you take a look at HEXA reviews, there are no reviewers pointing out brightness, some do feel lack of bass, and I did comment that too, but it is adjustable with ear tips.


Following up with this to have it visualized HEXA and those Olinas





You can see HEXA has more flat mid-range, and less “shouty”
1-6khz, no huge spike around 12khz which will cause fatigue for listening longer than 10minutes with dynamic driver backed IEM.

https://squig.link/?share=Super_22_Target,Truthear_Hexa,Tripowin_Olina,Tripowin_Olina_SE

Here is the link. It’s audiophile measurement enthusiast’s project database. You basically can find any IEM’s fr from that project, very good one. Many head-fiers are participating the project as well.


----------



## Dex7771 (Dec 27, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> Following up with this to have it visualized HEXA and those Olinas
> 
> 
> You can see HEXA has more flat mid-range, and less “shouty”
> ...


I like dynamic iems, and graphic shows that Hexa isn't very bright despite that it's hybrid, it's good, I also wanted buy Aria before Olina, but Olina is good, how I said before, just want to try less air items too. I don't like very bright items, for example trn v90 were very bright. I use EQ to increase bass with Olina, so it's not problem with hexa too I think. Also too much bass in iems also can be no good.


----------



## baskingshark

Dex7771 said:


> Who have Olina and heard Hexa iems, isn't Hexa bright compared to Olina? I use dual filter mod, also did some eq correction with Olina. Just want neutral sound and not very bright.



Olina is brighter than the HEXA in the treble. Upper mids/lower treble is also hotter and shoutier on the Olina.

HEXA is more neutral than the Olina as such.


There is an Olina Special Edition which has tamer treble/upper mids, so you can consider that. Or you can put an additional layer of the included filters in the Olina packaging to tame the treble (put it on top of the filter already present). Some people buy a Tanchjim Tanya filter to replace the original filter to tame the Olina's treble/upper mids also.


----------



## domq422

With the Hexa, I’ve found that because the upper mids are a touch less evened out, that peak around 3.1k lends to some forwardness in female vocals, just a little too forward for me. However, everything else on the Hexa is lovely. I EQ Down that peak around 3.1k and it’s a really beautiful set to nail down vocals with. I recommend to anyone who doesn’t need ridiculous amounts of bass. Infact, I’ve found that because the treble is tame on the Hexa, the amount of bass it has comes across nicely in terms of texture and presence.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 27, 2022)

Dex7771 said:


> I like dynamic iems, and graphic shows that Hexa isn't very bright despite that it's hybrid, it's good, I also wanted buy Aria before Olina, but Olina is good, how I said before, just want to try less air items too. I don't like very bright items, for example trn v90 were very bright. I use EQ to increase bass with Olina, so it's not problem with hexa too I think. Also too much bass in iems also can be no good.


I may have to make a bold statement that budget class single dynamics that aren’t LCP diaphragm shall face a tough challenge nowadays.

I have many Carbon nanotube, Diamond like Carbon, Beryllium-coated, Titanium-coated single dynamic, which except very few of them, LCP has better /softer timbre and overall technicalities.  When I make any dynamic driver purchase, I stopped buying CNT or DLC dynamic already.

If you are buying more instrument-neuteal focused dynamic, you may try out one with LCPs.


domq422 said:


> With the Hexa, I’ve found that because the upper mids are a touch less evened out, that peak around 3.1k lends to some forwardness in female vocals, just a little too forward for me. However, everything else on the Hexa is lovely. I EQ Down that peak around 3.1k and it’s a really beautiful set to nail down vocals with. I recommend to anyone who doesn’t need ridiculous amounts of bass. Infact, I’ve found that because the treble is tame on the Hexa, the amount of bass it has comes across nicely in terms of texture and presence.


yea HEXA copied Softears RSV’s mid-to upper mid. So does Crin copied RSV’s to Dusk or vice-versa




It’s a vocal-neutral tuning I’d call it, especially female vocal’s lip-focused.
Here is a quote from Truthear Zero review


AmericanSpirit said:


> Xmas gift arrived. Will Update on this post later.
> 
> ▶︎As usual, this is my private purchase. No biases except my personal pov.
> 
> ...


----------



## SergeTheUkrainian

Do you guys actually hear those graphs when you listen to the headphones?


----------



## AmericanSpirit

SergeTheUkrainian said:


> Do you guys actually hear those graphs when you listen to the headphones?


Yea I do. Need certain period of training though. Roughly couple of decades


----------



## SergeTheUkrainian

AmericanSpirit said:


> Yea I do. Need certain period of training though. Roughly couple of decades


How in the world do you guys train your ears? I mean I try to listen to tracks, close my eyes but then I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for audibly...*shrug*


----------



## AmericanSpirit

SergeTheUkrainian said:


> How in the world do you guys train your ears? I mean I try to listen to tracks, close my eyes but then I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for audibly...*shrug*


you can click my my signature’s “know your gain spot” it will direct you to tone generator, you can have a basic idea of how each frequency would sound like.

However frequency response is just half of the story we are talking about there. Most of audiophiles care “timbre “ and “imaging technicalities” as equally important as basic tuning.

Timbre is a complex science, millions of factors including psychoacoustics, harmonic distortion, linear phasing and group delay, impulse response, mechanical and software resonance management, acoustics design of the device, type of transducers, drivers, diaphragm, electrical circuits, ear tips material/shape/insertion depth, your ear anatomy and your personal hearing related transfer function, playing device, playing format, original mixing and mastering, wired cables, etc etc.

Since there are millions of chaos system involved in this complex science phenomena, it makes this hobby very entertaining.


----------



## nraymond

SergeTheUkrainian said:


> How in the world do you guys train your ears? I mean I try to listen to tracks, close my eyes but then I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for audibly...*shrug*


http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2009/05/harmans-how-to-listen-new-listener.html

http://harmanhowtolisten.blogspot.com/2011/01/welcome-to-how-to-listen.html


----------



## AmericanSpirit

nraymond said:


> http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2009/05/harmans-how-to-listen-new-listener.html
> 
> http://harmanhowtolisten.blogspot.com/2011/01/welcome-to-how-to-listen.html


Speaking of Dr Sean….

Pic by By Moondrop CEO


----------



## Dex7771

baskingshark said:


> Olina is brighter than the HEXA in the treble. Upper mids/lower treble is also hotter and shoutier on the Olina.
> 
> HEXA is more neutral than the Olina as such.
> 
> ...


I see. I use EQ to increase a bass, and do a little down highs with Olina, also I did dual filter mod, maybe it's because when I listen loudly, sound become more brightly. And how I said, some tracks sound a little airy. So, I want to try iems with less air and reverb effect, and see how it will sound. What is interesting, some tracks sound nice. I'm curious to try something different, I had TRN v90, now have Olina, so maybe hexa will be good choice to try. Do you like hexa more than Olina? Or it depends on tracks?


----------



## Dex7771 (Dec 28, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> I may have to make a bold statement that budget class single dynamics that aren’t LCP diaphragm shall face a tough challenge nowadays.
> 
> I have many Carbon nanotube, Diamond like Carbon, Beryllium-coated, Titanium-coated single dynamic, which except very few of them, LCP has better /softer timbre and overall technicalities.  When I make any dynamic driver purchase, I stopped buying CNT or DLC dynamic already.
> 
> ...


Hybrid iems sound better than dynamic in your opinion? I had TRN v90, and what I didn't like, that they were very bright, even with Olina I use EQ to down some highs. Olina are good, despite that they are dynamic, just a little airy with some tracks. I think Hexa should sound different and better than TRN v90, it's another class of hybrid iems


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

Dex7771 said:


> Hybrid iems sound better than dynamic in your opinion? I had TRN v90, and what I didn't like, that they were very bright, even with Olina I use EQ to down some highs. Olina are good, despite that they are dynamic, just a little airy with some tracks. I think Hexa should sound different and better than TRN v90, it's another class of hybrid iems


I have no idea why you picked TRN…. as an owner of many TRN IEMs I can hardly recommend it as your daily use one, it’s for odd ball and V shape lovers.

 V90 is equipped with budget grade bellsing BAs. It’s a tough call now for TRN to compete in modern market I bought their latest TRN VX PRO and very disappointe with the purchase, it’s C grade IEM that TRN had very little progression when compared to others that are alrrady reaching B grade and even A grade in the sub$100.

For hybrid vs dynamic, you can see market varieties on hybrid, tribrid, quadbrid vs number of single / dual /triple dynamic.  I’m not the only one who think so and that formulates a demand curve of this market.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Dex7771 said:


> Hybrid iems sound better than dynamic in your opinion? I had TRN v90, and what I didn't like, that they were very bright, even with Olina I use EQ to down some highs. Olina are good, despite that they are dynamic, just a little airy with some tracks, I think Hexa should sound different and better than TRN v90.



Single driver vs hybrid is an ongoing debate. There’s no right answer.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

Surf Monkey said:


> Single driver vs hybrid is an ongoing debate. There’s no right answer.


Very true, in fact I’m pulled with Truthear Zero, 10mm LCP +7.8mm LCP does a lot more than I expected. I’m certainly loving ZERO’s timbre over HEXA right now, even if HEXA is technically superior, the feeling that only well made LCP dynamic could generate is one and the only. It’s swinging pendulum.


----------



## Carpet

Surf Monkey said:


> Single driver vs hybrid is an ongoing debate. There’s no right answer.


There is always a right answer.

The problem is the other tribe wanting to hunt down and lynch you rather than admitting they were wrong!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> There is always a right answer.
> 
> The problem is the other tribe wanting to hunt down and lynch you rather than admitting they were wrong!


I change tribe quite often, mate!


----------



## Carpet

AmericanSpirit said:


> I change tribe quite often, mate!


 
I think it's one of those arguments where two solutions can work, but in neither case do the cheap options work perfectly. Then people compare their own expensive solutions against opposing cheap solutions that don't work as well, to justify their own beliefs. Usually wandering off into the distance, patting themselves on the back.

The Dunning-Kruger effect in action.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 28, 2022)

Carpet said:


> I think it's one of those arguments where two solutions can work, but in neither case do the cheap options work perfectly. Then people compare their own expensive solutions against opposing cheap solutions that don't work as well, to justify their own beliefs. Usually wandering off into the distance, patting themselves on the back.
> 
> The Dunning-Kruger effect in action.


It’s happening to Softears RSV vs Truthear Zero inside me. 

15x price difference, one is penultimate cohesive “single dynamic”like sounding masterpiece, another one is just Variation tuned dual LCP DD. 

But they both perform in closer range when it comes to sound reproduction. I could only see RSV slighly wins in resolution, image positioning, diffusion field conformity. And my brain is confusing, this can’t be, I must in honeymoon hype with Truthear ZERO.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Hi all, hope you guys have happy holidays and a lovely christmas fullfill with great music!

Let say end of the year is very exciting, and logically close a ''Chifi Planar Year''

Ive receive the *Raptgo Hook X HBB* and it does achieve what i was wishing Dunu achieve with its Talos Hybrid Planar but miserably fail too. A crisp, punchy, vivid W shape with open spatiality, fascinating snappy treble that add wow effect to an overall well balanced brightish tonality, the piezo driver implementation is really well done and solve lack of definition edge we often found with single planar IEM. Didnt do the video review yet, but ive share some first impressions...


Same week, i did receive the much awaited *Tangzu Heyday*, another HBB collab (wth!) and again, this is next level in term of refined balance as well as greatly improved in term of technical performance compared to warmer-bassier-darker OG Zetian Wu. Simply put, its a more crisp neutral Wu, with improved resolution and imaging as well as more brilliant and extend treble.
First impressions here: 

Ive receive the *BQEYZ Winter* too, another winner imo, but i'm overwhelmed and need more focus, let say its an effortlesly analytical and smooth W shape sounding IEM, and the bone conduction driver do marvel to extract clean micro details. I'm already confident to say its best IEM from BQEYZ, with their more balanced and refined tuning yet. Not similar to their Autumn.
First impressions:

Other IEMs to reviews are piling up, this include the Akoustyx S6 6mm planar, the promising ISN H30, the wonky sounding Meaoes Eagle, the CCA Xuan Wu, the TRN CXS oh and thes Shozy T1 ive just review today....as well as Tinhifi C2 ive review last week...and surely something I forget, well, their other things than IEMs, another sound value DAC-AMP from Nobsound Q5 PRO(Douk audio), its a dual ES9038q2m that deliver up to 820mw@32ohm and sound more musical than Topping D10S+L30 for ex...in the sens, its smooth and crisp, not excited bright tonality....this perhaps explain why it pair so well with the Hook X HBB.
https://doukaudio.com/en-ca/product...-digital-to-analog-converter-audio-amp-dsd256

Ill try to do a Best and Worst IEM and Dongles of 2022 (2 videos), so if you care to know what are my subjective choice, subscribe to my No Borders Audiophile youtube channel, since this is where i will share most of my audio reviews from now on. (i will still do written reviews for mid tier and high end audio products)

Cheers!


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Hi all, hope you guys have happy holidays and a lovely christmas fullfill with great music!
> 
> Let say end of the year is very exciting, and logically close a ''Chifi Planar Year''
> 
> ...



Happy holidays!

How BQEYZ Winterms bone conduction driver compared to the one in your MEXT?

I’ve heard people have MEST trying Winter mentioned the bone conduction driver utilizations is different.


----------



## baskingshark

Dex7771 said:


> I see. I use EQ to increase a bass, and do a little down highs with Olina, also I did dual filter mod, maybe it's because when I listen loudly, sound become more brightly. And how I said, some tracks sound a little airy. So, I want to try iems with less air and reverb effect, and see how it will sound. What is interesting, some tracks sound nice. I'm curious to try something different, I had TRN v90, now have Olina, so maybe hexa will be good choice to try. Do you like hexa more than Olina? Or it depends on tracks?



Yes there is something called the Fletcher Munson curve - music is perceived to be more V-shaped (ie more treble and bass) at louder volumes, whereas at softer volumes, it is more U-shaped (less treble/bass).

So volume used is very important (most consumers and reviewers do not mention the volume they use their gear at). Something can be very shouty or fatiguing at higher volumes.

Personally, I use the Hexa more than the Olina, as the stock Olina is quite shouty/fatiguing at the upper mids/lower treble region, though the Olina is quite a good set in terms of technicalities.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> How BQEYZ Winterms bone conduction driver compared to the one in your MEXT?
> 
> I’ve heard people have MEST trying Winter mentioned the bone conduction driver utilizations is different.


Thanks, you too mate! I hope the weather wasnt too hard in your place.

Yes its different, it cover upper treble which is mostly about micro details, extra brilliance and sens of openess, i think above 8khz, while for the Mext it cover wide range from 200hz to 7000hz, so Winter mids doesnt seem as fowards and ''ultra HD'' as Mext yet spatiality feel more open and less in your head. Bass is more textured and less sloppy with the Winter too, but i need more listen before sharing proper impression. Layering and imaging is superior with the Mext, but Winter is excellent in that regard too, just not 1000$ excellent...

My real crush is the Hook X HBB right now, but Heyday and Winter are a bit more refined in balance aka more neutralish


----------



## Dex7771

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have no idea why you picked TRN…. as an owner of many TRN IEMs I can hardly recommend it as your daily use one, it’s for odd ball and V shape lovers.
> 
> V90 is equipped with budget grade bellsing BAs. It’s a tough call now for TRN to compete in modern market I bought their latest TRN VX PRO and very disappointe with the purchase, it’s C grade IEM that TRN had very little progression when compared to others that are alrrady reaching B grade and even A grade in the sub$100.
> 
> For hybrid vs dynamic, you can see market varieties on hybrid, tribrid, quadbrid vs number of single / dual /triple dynamic.  I’m not the only one who think so and that formulates a demand curve of this market.


Trn v90 was my first iem, after them I bought Olina. It's really step forward, now im curious to try Hexa.


----------



## Dex7771

baskingshark said:


> Yes there is something called the Fletcher Munson curve - music is perceived to be more V-shaped (ie more treble and bass) at louder volumes, whereas at softer volumes, it is more U-shaped (less treble/bass).
> 
> So volume used is very important (most consumers and reviewers do not mention the volume they use their gear at). Something can be very shouty or fatiguing at higher volumes.
> 
> Personally, I use the Hexa more than the Olina, as the stock Olina is quite shouty/fatiguing at the upper mids/lower treble region, though the Olina is quite a good set in terms of technicalities.


True, loud sound sounds often V shaped, also some tracks sound bright, maybe because they were recorded like this, or someone used eq. If you like Hexa more than Olina, so I should try too, it's good when you have different iems.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Thanks, you too mate! I hope the weather wasnt too hard in your place.
> 
> Yes its different, it cover upper treble which is mostly about micro details, extra brilliance and sens of openess, i think above 8khz, while for the Mext it cover wide range from 200hz to 7000hz, so Winter mids doesnt seem as fowards and ''ultra HD'' as Mext yet spatiality feel more open and less in your head. Bass is more textured and less sloppy with the Winter too, but i need more listen before sharing proper impression. Layering and imaging is superior with the Mext, but Winter is excellent in that regard too, just not 1000$ excellent...
> 
> My real crush is the Hook X HBB right now, but Heyday and Winter are a bit more refined in balance aka more neutralish


Thank you for the input!

Great info about Winter.

And yes totally understandable for “neutral” and refined tuning, which is good per se, but for someone tried so many of them, we are looking some colors here, a nicely colored gem.

Good to hear hook-x fit your taste👍


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Dex7771 said:


> Trn v90 was my first iem, after them I bought Olina. It's really step forward, now im curious to try Hexa.


I see, HEXA is a very safe bet in vocal-neutral approach, it is more refined than Moondrop’s blessing 2 and Dusk, Variations.


----------



## Lobarkaine

AmericanSpirit said:


> I may have to make a bold statement that budget class single dynamics that aren’t LCP diaphragm shall face a tough challenge nowadays.
> 
> I have many Carbon nanotube, Diamond like Carbon, Beryllium-coated, Titanium-coated single dynamic, which except very few of them, LCP has better /softer timbre and overall technicalities.  When I make any dynamic driver purchase, I stopped buying CNT or DLC dynamic already.
> 
> ...


Hi AmericanSpirit, very interesting comparison,.
I don't know if you have the IKKO OH1 but I'm wondering about the sound comparison with the HEXA.





OH1 has a titanium coated dd, by the frequency responses comparison it seems that also if the mids are more recessed the male vocals may benefit by the mid bass boost and the female vocals could be more sibilants sensible but with more air and more full body.


----------



## Carpet

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi AmericanSpirit, very interesting comparison,.
> I don't know if you have the IKKO OH1 but I'm wondering about the sound comparison with the HEXA.
> 
> 
> OH1 has a titanium coated dd, by the frequency responses comparison it seems that also if the mids are more recessed the male vocals may benefit by the mid bass boost and the female vocals could be more sibilants sensible but with more air and more full body.


Many thanks for that,! It makes HEXA more of a known quantity, I've never had the opportunity to hear B2 but I do have and like the OH1.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

AmericanSpirit said:


> It’s happening to Softears RSV vs Truthear Zero inside me.
> 
> 15x price difference, one is penultimate cohesive “single dynamic”like sounding masterpiece, another one is just Variation tuned dual LCP DD.
> 
> But they both perform in closer range when it comes to sound reproduction. I could only see RSV slighly wins in resolution, image positioning, diffusion field conformity. And my brain is confusing, this can’t be, I must in honeymoon hype with Truthear ZERO.


Follow up notes on this.

I’ve spent 10 hours A-B testing Truthear ZERO and Softears RSV on various source, and concluded Truthear ZERO is indeed high performing but not TOTL spec.

Here is why:

Unlike Softears RSV, image projection of Truthwar ZERO is colored, it has forward projection by default, to visually present it,




Zero has certain 3D expressions with forward projection which I can say it is 3D IMAX movie theater with THX system. Imaging will stick around screen area with 3D projections, you do have great surrounding speakers as well.

For Softears RSV, it is a precision VR simulator, original Tracks mix is directly rendered with 100% of accuracy.
Imaging appear anywhere as original mixing engineer intended, it can be nearfield, room ambience, concert hall, or open air. This is what TOTL’s capabilities in what other IEM is lack of.

Resolution wise they are not too far I’d say RSV has got A, ZERO got A-.

Also ZERO has intentionally lifted “atmospheric air” for 10kHz+ air/presence reagion. Of which many TOTL IEM also uses the same technic as a part of their overall “air “ presentation , say 64 Audio U12t, See Audio Bravery.

ZERO achieved to obtain “atmosphere” generated by its independent 7.8mm LCP driver, which is actually my fist experience hearing the well presented atmosphere by a proprietary LCP dynamic super tweeter.

It is phenomenal and Zero should not be evaluated simply as “one of sub$50”.

It is a technological advancement. 

Anti-thesis for “BA super-tweeter” that is actually love/hate issue going on for centuries.  This technological advancement is one of the offer to someone

▶︎wants a very good air and finesse, a clairvoyant views
▶︎doesn’t like BA / EST timbre, feeling BA/EST timbre is not natural & harsh/solid
▶︎feels single dynamic driver —unless you pay $1k — is incapable of rendering  treble as hybrid/EST tribrids could do

The finesse presentation capabilities will deeply impact on high-res source, it won’t kick in for lossy source, I’d see this one of the reason why some people felt nothing special from Zero, letting aside the LCP driver’s heavy burn-in prerequisites.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

Lobarkaine said:


> Hi AmericanSpirit, very interesting comparison,.
> I don't know if you have the IKKO OH1 but I'm wondering about the sound comparison with the HEXA.
> 
> 
> OH1 has a titanium coated dd, by the frequency responses comparison it seems that also if the mids are more recessed the male vocals may benefit by the mid bass boost and the female vocals could be more sibilants sensible but with more air and more full body.


That’s basically the philosophy took place for Truthear Zero to Truthear HEXA,

From energetic, impulsive, wide staging tuning with somehow recessed mid, boosted bass/air, to pure vocal(HRTF)-neutral HEXA.

One thing you don’t have on OH1 is LCP super tweeter dd boosted atmospheric finesse (14-15khz) on ZERO which makes night and day difference on hi-res source. It add a resolving capacity as well.




I’ve made a detailed walk thru of ZERO vs HEXA on this summary post with links👍
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/truthear-impressions-discussion.966011/post-17316544


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

I'm giving right now a listen to the CCA CXS...these are suppose to be the U shape tuning take of CCA, and its a strange one since the bass is really biggest drawback of those, since you dont have any well rounded punch and the slam feel muffled too...treble head U shape where whole treble section is notably more boosted than bass and mids....bass is about sub bass boom with sustain blurry resonance and mids are thin bright and recessed...but and its an important BUT, treble is sharp, fast and snappy so sens of clarity is very boosted, percussions and acoustic guitar are fowards, sparkly and well define, yet they stole the show of mid range which lack dynamic weight and presence....seem like my pair have imbalance in sub bass response too, right one have more boosted rumble and can create distortion...so perhaps 2db more but i dont have measurement equipment to confirm. These are the kind of IEM that deliver imprevisible result depending of music style, this is due to recessed mids and boosted treble, so with agressive rock i tend to lower volume yet it kill any dynamic and bass punch is lacking while with pop or electronic i rise the volume and micro details can be too spiky in rendering....
These aren't bad for 18$ and construction is marvelous, all metal with unique design....yet these arent for bass or mids-vocal lover, more for treble head and those that get wowed by boosted micro details and clarity. If you favor timbre and tone, better stay away from these and choose CCA CRA+ or Tangzu Waner imo
Ill try to do a fast video review to get rid of those asap, its not a musical sounding IEM to my very ears...if burn in do any positive change i will share about it too.
(source: Questyle M15, bal, Low gain, 1/4 volume)


----------



## 4ceratops (Dec 29, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> I'm giving right now a listen to the CCA CXS...these are suppose to be the U shape tuning take of CCA, and its a strange one since the bass is really biggest drawback of those, since you dont have any well rounded punch and the slam feel muffled too...treble head U shape where whole treble section is notably more boosted than bass and mids....bass is about sub bass boom with sustain blurry resonance and mids are thin bright and recessed...but and its an important BUT, treble is sharp, fast and snappy so sens of clarity is very boosted, percussions and acoustic guitar are fowards, sparkly and well define, yet they stole the show of mid range which lack dynamic weight and presence....seem like my pair have imbalance in sub bass response too, right one have more boosted rumble and can create distortion...so perhaps 2db more but i dont have measurement equipment to confirm. These are the kind of IEM that deliver imprevisible result depending of music style, this is due to recessed mids and boosted treble, so with agressive rock i tend to lower volume yet it kill any dynamic and bass punch is lacking while with pop or electronic i rise the volume and micro details can be too spiky in rendering....
> These aren't bad for 18$ and construction is marvelous, all metal with unique design....yet these arent for bass or mids-vocal lover, more for treble head and those that get wowed by boosted micro details and clarity. If you favor timbre and tone, better stay away from these and choose CCA CRA+ or Tangzu Waner imo
> Ill try to do a fast video review to get rid of those asap, its not a musical sounding IEM to my very ears...if burn in do any positive change i will share about it too.
> (source: Questyle M15, bal, Low gain, 1/4 volume)


I just had one question, what tips are you testing the CXS with? After testing a plethora of different kinds, I've come to the conclusion that the JVC Spiraldots are a perfect fit. On the one hand, they enhance the presence of the mids (because they are widebore), and on the other they tame any potential spikes on the top end (because they are soft silicone).

In this constellation I find the CKX to be better, more mature and more naturally tuned iems than the CRA+. Of course this is just my subjective opinion, our perceptions may differ.

P.S. Until I deployed Spiraldots at CXS, my impressions were similar to yours.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

4ceratops said:


> I just had one question, what tips are you testing the CXS with? After testing a plethora of different kinds, I've come to the conclusion that the JVC Spiraldots are a perfect fit. On the one hand, they enhance the presence of the mids (because they are widebore), and on the other they tame any potential spikes on the top end (because they are soft silicone).
> 
> In this constellation I find the CKX to be better, more mature and more naturally tuned iems than the CRA+. Of course this is just my subjective opinion, our perceptions may differ.
> 
> P.S. Until I deployed Spiraldots at CXS, my impressions were similar to yours.


Ive tested Kbera KB07 wide bore and KZ Starline for now...not sure i own those spiraldots but will give it a look tx for pointing out, im open to change my mind about impressions since source and eartips does inflict alot on final result...for now ive just use Moondrop Dawn 4.4 and Questyle M15.
you know, im very sensitive to timbre and when mids are a bit recessed or thin it tend to kill the musicality for me, but not for everyone...bass is a bit muffled to and this annoy me too....do you hear any difference after burn in? my pair have like 2H burn in for now...


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

My Shozy T1 review is publish on Headfi here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/shozy-t1.26240/reviews#review-29875

Nothing exceptional....but at least it offer a different tonality where vocal hook all our attention.


----------



## 4ceratops (Dec 29, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ive tested Kbera KB07 wide bore and KZ Starline for now...not sure i own those spiraldots but will give it a look tx for pointing out, im open to change my mind about impressions since source and eartips does inflict alot on final result...for now ive just use Moondrop Dawn 4.4 and Questyle M15.
> you know, im very sensitive to timbre and when mids are a bit recessed or thin it tend to kill the musicality for me, but not for everyone...bass is a bit muffled to and this annoy me too....do you hear any difference after burn in? my pair have like 2H burn in for now...


I tried the Kbear 07 on them, sonically it was not a happy combination (too much harshness and thin sound signature). Compared to the Spiraldots they are narrow bore 🙂. I don't use KZ Starlines at all, they don't fit me, even size L doesn't have enough diameter for me.
As for the burn-in, that's hard for me to rate. During the first hours of trying them, I kept changing tips until I found the right combination. Therefore, I don't know how they reacted to the burn-in effect or if at all, as the conditions were constantly changing. Personally, I am a mild skeptic about the burn-in, as well as about the cable alchemy.

I use the CXS (and all other IEMs) on the balanced output of my DAP or headphone amp. Have a nice rest of the day.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

4ceratops said:


> I tried the Kbear 07 on them, sonically it was not a happy combination (too much harshness and thin sound signature). Compared to the Spiraldots they are narrow bore 🙂. I don't use KZ Starlines at all, they don't fit me, even size L doesn't have enough diameter for me.
> As for the burn-in, that's hard for me to rate. During the first hours of trying them, I kept changing tips until I found the right combination. Therefore, I don't know how they reacted to the burn-in effect or if at all, as the conditions were constantly changing. Personally, I am a mild skeptic about the burn-in, as well as about the cable alchemy.
> 
> I use the CXS (and all other IEMs) on the balanced output of my DAC and headphone amp. Have a nice rest of the day.


OK then! time to dig in my montain of eartips an try at least 10 different one including foams one!
You convince me mate!
will do an update about this soon, hope to find a spiraldot or something similar


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

So at they end these are my fav ear tips with the CXS, soundstage is very wide and deep and they arent sounding too bright. sibilance is minimal now, but timbre stay the same, and overall attack is on the shouty side, even bass is shouty....this is my biggest qualm, the bass lack proper definition and have blurry resonance, it deliver a strangely bright tamed slam...overall tonality isnt natural enough to my ears. vocal are still thin but with boosted presence and pina gain...
Personaly, i put musicality above everything else, yet, technical performance can be impressive in short term.
these aren't bad, but not for me. these sit in btw Cca Lyra and KZ EDX Ultra. Great sound value, no doubt, for those that like bright U shape treble centric signature.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Dec 29, 2022)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> Ive tested Kbera KB07 wide bore and KZ Starline for now...not sure i own those spiraldots but will give it a look tx for pointing out, im open to change my mind about impressions since source and eartips does inflict alot on final result...for now ive just use Moondrop Dawn 4.4 and Questyle M15.
> you know, im very sensitive to timbre and when mids are a bit recessed or thin it tend to kill the musicality for me, but not for everyone...bass is a bit muffled to and this annoy me too....do you hear any difference after burn in? my pair have like 2H burn in for now...


Spiral dots ++ is very useful to tame mushy bass transient response, it ease out  congestion especially in bass range. But the down side is it loose sub-bass’s rumble due to the materials used for the ear tips.

I found this ear tip and this tone down the bass floor without losing fundamental thump.
A reworked Xelastec Crystal wih latest generation of clear silicone that you can find from Softears UC and SpinFit W1 series.
Here, is impulse response of ear tips and its impact on transients of the sound

Sony hybrids




Spiral Dot++: you can see a flat down slope, which indicates less sub-bass resonance, it works for those dynamic drivers with “rough” and “congested” bass, straightened it out




As bass resonates less, with smoother transients less distortion, quicker decay, perceived “volume, the body” of bass will be reduced significantly evenif they kept same intensity on decibel scale(i.e. same FR)


----------



## JAYAUDIO88

Hi guys, so 2022 is almost over and I was just wondering what everyone's favourite value or budget IEM was this year? I made a video on mine - come say hi


----------



## zachmal

Welcome to the other side

An exciting new year is looming


Anyone know of a cheap portable amp (not necessarily with battery) that can power up planar drivers (like Shuoer S12, Tin Hifi P1 Max, KZ PR1, etc.) ?

I'm currently thinking of the Tempotec Sonata E44 since it has plenty of juice and as a bonus a 3.5 mm adapter cable (no 2.5 mm or 4.4 mm in my collection yet).

Cheaper and AMP-only would be appreciated since I already have quite a few DACs

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lobarkaine (Jan 2, 2023)

zachmal said:


> Welcome to the other side
> 
> An exciting new year is looming
> 
> ...


Happy new year 

I find the 7HZ 71 dongle DAC AK4377 quiet good, it has 70mv at 32ohms, cost less then half price then Sonata (178mv at 32 ohms) but has less then half output power.

An alternative could be the Jcalli JM10 pro DAC CS43131 95mv at 32 ohms.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

zachmal said:


> Welcome to the other side
> 
> An exciting new year is looming
> 
> ...


Like @Lobarkaine mentioned, those two sounds a solid offer for the current market.

There is a but higher bracket one and old school qudelix 5k with Dual ES9219C and it has parameteic EQ that let you adjust you IEM with high precision.








https://www.qudelix.com/blogs/5k-dac-amp/equalizer

For high-end USB amp, Luxury and Precision W2 outperforms in terms of sound quality.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok, there you go for my Top 10 chifi IEMs of 2022. 
I will try to do a top 5 sub-100$ IEM too. Perhaps Top 3 dongle of 2022 too....
Any love for the Raptgo Hook X HBB? these + Penon Serial could be enough to cover all my musical need.


----------



## Lobarkaine

A new dongle Just arrive at home.  

The Jcally JM7 dac ES31993, cheap, very well sounding and more powerfull then JM10.😉😁


----------



## TheVortex

Lobarkaine said:


> A new dongle Just arrive at home.
> 
> The Jcally JM7 dac ES31993, cheap, very well sounding and more powerfull then JM10.😉😁


Link?


----------



## Lobarkaine

TheVortex said:


> Link?


Serching on Ali by name you may find many options, this is one link with reviews: 

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/1005...00029327926628!sea&curPageLogUid=SQweEnHiYHOZ


----------



## Lobarkaine

To share my impressions on the replaciable opamps in the DAC/DAP in more coerent forum way I've open a personal new tread dedicated, for those that could be interested this is the link:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dual-opams-audio-test-on-dap-and-usb-dac.966422/

Thanks all.


----------



## Lobarkaine

Always for those how are interest in dying ther DAP/DAC I have done a comparative test of all tree LM4562NA/LME49720NA/LME49860NA, teorically the same opamps, and I may say that they don't sound the same.


----------



## 4ceratops

Two new youtube reviews of Truthear Hola:





I'm going to go play them right now.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

4ceratops said:


> Two new youtube reviews of Truthear Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these seem promising, but i admit im even more curious about Shio dongle....i mean, wth....dual CS43198 for 70$!?!? Its just insane!


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Ok there you go guys, my review of *Raptgo Hook X HBB* is up, and if there a proof im not enough active here its this very IEM which i listen non stop for near a month and sincerely adore. In french we could say it got this ''Je ne sais quoi'' but i do know what it is, its a versatile W shape tuning done well and first coherent hybrid planar out there that is musical, dynamic, snappy, holographic...
One of few IEMs keeper of 2022 for me, out of about 50 pairs....

My headfi review is there: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/raptgo-hook-x-hbb.26284/reviews#review-29959


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 12:01 AM)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> these seem promising, but i admit im even more curious about Shio dongle....i mean, wth....dual CS43198 for 70$!?!? Its just insane!


I ordered both mate, will have an input vs same CA43198x2’s L&P W2✌️

Yea Truthear, is really making difference in every segment.

HEXA for med-fi killer
ZERO for new LCP 2DD segment and I have to admit it sounds better than Aria.

HOLA as Aria killer (they got almost same tuning)

SHIO as new budget USB dongle benchmarking


----------



## AboveNBeyond (Wednesday at 1:05 AM)

JAYAUDIO88 said:


> Hi guys, so 2022 is almost over and I was just wondering what everyone's favourite value or budget IEM was this year? I made a video on mine - come say hi



HBB x QKZ for me. Aside the cable (huge earhooks with no way to change their shape).
Natural mids with no shout, no peaks, great treble extension for 1dd.
Bass is just a smidge above neutral for me and it doesn't resonate with distortion on low piano which is incredible for the price and tuning it goes for.

Disappointed with Wu being thin and shouty/splashy despite decent graph. My first planar, maybe it's supposed to sound like that, but it feels like inventing the wheel. Soundstage width would be redeeming factor and it hard-stumbles here aswell with the most narrow "inside your head" stage i have ever heard.


----------



## Carpet

AboveNBeyond said:


> HBB x QKZ for me. Aside the cable (huge earhooks with no way to change their shape).
> Natural mids with no shout, no peaks, great treble extension for 1dd.
> Bass is just a smidge above neutral for me and it doesn't resonate with distortion on low piano which is incredible for the price and tuning it goes for.
> 
> Disappointed with Wu being thin and shouty/splashy despite decent graph. My first planar, maybe it's supposed to sound like that, but it feels like inventing the wheel.



Most of the other planars seem to focus even more on details and speed at the cost of note weight. Zetian Wu is probably the best behaved planar in that respect.

Be grateful you didn't start with Moondrop Stellaris or Muse Hifi.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

Carpet said:


> Most of the other planars seem to focus even more on details and speed at the cost of note weight. Zetian Wu is probably the best behaved planar in that respect.
> 
> Be grateful you didn't start with Moondrop Stellaris or Muse Hifi.


facepalm 😢 I paid my hard earned money for Stellaris a blind buy. Moondrop never disappointed me before that but Stellaris was the first one.

Then the hunger from Stellaris pulled me back to IEM rabbit hole


----------



## mandarancza

Does anybody have a direct comparison of er2xr with moondrop chu's?


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

AmericanSpirit said:


> I ordered both mate, will have an input vs same CA43198x2’s L&P W2✌️
> 
> Yea Truthear, is really making difference in every segment.
> 
> ...


wow, that would be a very revealing comparison....if it can match up the W2 it would represent insane sound value! unfortunately i cant get my hands on this dongle since its exclusive to Shenzhenaudio but as soon as i get some money to spend, perhaps i will not be able to hold myself. Hola too is intriguing, as a big fan of Aria i need to compare those 2...again, if its any as good it would be insane. Truthear is sure a company to keep an eye on!

cant wait to read you impressions!
who know what dongle magic 2023 will bring! for now, Moondrop Dawn 4.4, Questyle M15 and Xduoo Link2 Bal are my go to dongles. i have the Xduoo Poke 2 which use dual CS43198....and cost near 400$ lol...i dont like its tonality tough, cold neutral, very clean and detailed....but lean dynamic tend to bore me alot.


----------



## AmericanSpirit

mandarancza said:


> Does anybody have a direct comparison of er2xr with moondrop chu's?


I have ER2SE and Chu. They have close technical performance👍 Tuning wise they are targeting different audience, so you may check if you like Moondrop’s 3khz peak style or Ety’s 2.5khz gain peak style.

They both have thinner note weight and tonal balance, Chu has wider diffusion field .

Resolving cap is about the same, maybe slightly ER2 got better one. 

Timbre wise Chu has more natural decay when compared to rather quicker decaying on ER2 especially for 10khz.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 3:26 PM)

NymPHONOmaniac said:


> wow, that would be a very revealing comparison....if it can match up the W2 it would represent insane sound value! unfortunately i cant get my hands on this dongle since its exclusive to Shenzhenaudio but as soon as i get some money to spend, perhaps i will not be able to hold myself. Hola too is intriguing, as a big fan of Aria i need to compare those 2...again, if its any as good it would be insane. Truthear is sure a company to keep an eye on!
> 
> cant wait to read you impressions!
> who know what dongle magic 2023 will bring! for now, Moondrop Dawn 4.4, Questyle M15 and Xduoo Link2 Bal are my go to dongles. i have the Xduoo Poke 2 which use dual CS43198....and cost near 400$ lol...i dont like its tonality tough, cold neutral, very clean and detailed....but lean dynamic tend to bore me alot.


haha yea iBasso DX300 uses CS43198x4 and costs $1500.

Yea my impression on CS43198’s tonality is very similar to yours. Cold neutral, very clean and detailed, however L&P W2’s power unit somehow squeezed a very good punch for bass, that’s proper DAP class punch for a dongle. As from the spec I see SHIO has 60% power of W2, but W2 is capable of driving fullsize headphones, let’s see how much SHIO is capable in driving IEMs👍


----------



## mandarancza

AmericanSpirit said:


> I have ER2SE and Chu. They have close technical performance👍 Tuning wise they are targeting different audience, so you may check if you like Moondrop’s 3khz peak style or Ety’s 2.5khz gain peak style.
> 
> They both have thinner note weight and tonal balance, Chu has wider diffusion field .
> 
> ...


Well, they are like 20$ so might as well try them. I'm looking for smaller iems in general and chu's look pretty small, right? Etymotic's are a definition of small, but the deep insertion makes my ears hurt after 1+ hours of listening.


----------



## AmericanSpirit (Wednesday at 1:09 PM)

mandarancza said:


> Well, they are like 20$ so might as well try them. I'm looking for smaller iems in general and chu's look pretty small, right? Etymotic's are a definition of small, but the deep insertion makes my ears hurt after 1+ hours of listening.


You may also considering HOLA 18.99 as an alternative option, I have one Incoming and have a hunch it will be more potent than Chu if size isn’t your concern.

For small shell, yes both Chu and ER2s are small enough even good for female with small ears👍


----------



## mandarancza

AmericanSpirit said:


> You may also considering HOLA 18.99 as an alternative option, I have one Incoming and have a hunch it will be more potent than Chu if size isn’t your concern.
> 
> For small shell, yes both Chu and ER2s are small enough even good for female with small ears👍


Well, the size is my concern because my left ear is super picky when it comes to iems, although the money is not. I'm just asking in this thread because all of the more expensive iems are obscenely large.


----------



## NymPHONOmaniac

Today ive decide to open back my old NBBA: NO BS BUDGET AUDIOPHILE group which was on pause for more than a year...
Since Chifi Love community is begining to achieve what NBBA couldn't (chill open minded chifi community), I decide to change the community goal.
Its now all about BASSHEAD joy and gems. If your one of those (which doesnt mean your binary basshead, but can enjoy fun bass V, U or even W shape), your welcome to join this 1 day old community.
You can join NO BS BASSHEAD AUDIOPHILES here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2356925341002367

Cheers!


----------

